# Your Hermès in action!



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mistikat

Continued from here!


----------



## Kat.Lee

mistikat said:


> Continued from here!



Thank you for your kind comments: 
eternallove4bag
LaChocolat
pumpkiim
Moirai - thank you for encouraging me to showcase my Constance. Coming soon!&#128522;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind comments:
> eternallove4bag
> LaChocolat
> pumpkiim
> Moirai - thank you for encouraging me to showcase my Constance. Coming soon!&#128522;



Constance is a dream. I cant wait to see it..Bring it out Kat Lee.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Constance is a dream. I cant wait to see it..Bring it out Kat Lee.



For your curiosity first. Constance reveal: 
Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#65533;&#65533; Thank you dear.


 
Oh Dear God! 


And it's in BOX leather with lizard buckle?!!! OMGGGGG! STUNNING! LOVE  Congrats! 


Kat Lee it would be a crime not to use this beautiful baby. You wear it so well. Thank you for posting these pics. You made my day.


----------



## **Chanel**

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



You should take her out more often, *Kat Lee*. She is gorgeous and looks amazing on you .


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Oh Dear God!
> 
> 
> And it's in BOX leather with lizard buckle?!!! OMGGGGG! STUNNING! LOVE  Congrats!
> 
> 
> Kat Lee it would be a crime not to use this beautiful baby. You wear it so well. Thank you for posting these pics. You made my day.



Awww Thank you dear Rami. I dare not commit a crime....so out more with Ms.Constance!! Thank you for your sweet words.


----------



## Kat.Lee

**Chanel** said:


> You should take her out more often, *Kat Lee*. She is gorgeous and looks amazing on you .



Thank you ***Chanel***. I feel bad that such a beauty gets to sit in its box all the time. Definitely out more! Thank you.


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



I'm not a huge Constance fan as the big metallic H has been come super recognizable (and apart from my C jumbo I'm moving away from that style-wise) but I do love this semi "so black" version. It's stunning esp with the exotic skin thrown in there.


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> I'm not a huge Constance fan as the big metallic H has been come super recognizable (and apart from my C jumbo I'm moving away from that style-wise) but I do love this semi "so black" version. It's stunning esp with the exotic skin thrown in there.




I agree with everything here! Although I have 2 Constances with the huge H it took me ages to get over it. [emoji13]


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



That is gorgeous. Love the look of box with lizard. Love your outfits too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> I'm not a huge Constance fan as the big metallic H has been come super recognizable (and apart from my C jumbo I'm moving away from that style-wise) but I do love this semi "so black" version. It's stunning esp with the exotic skin thrown in there.



Dear LaChocolat. I see what you mean. I love its uniqueness with the lizard buckle. It's such an amazing combination IMO. Thank you. &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> I agree with everything here!



Thank you periogirl.


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> 
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. [emoji4] Thank you dear.




What an amazing and rare Constance! Kat.Lee you always have me envious of your pieces! [emoji29][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> That is gorgeous. Love the look of box with lizard. Love your outfits too.



Thank you Moirai. Glad it's revealed. Thank you. 

* sorry multi response doesn't seem to work all of a sudden &#128527;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> What an amazing and rare Constance! Kat.Lee you always have me envious of your pieces! [emoji29][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Awww dear pumpkiim. Thank you. I don't have "many" actually....in my eyes&#128513;; but "too many" in my DH's "little" eyes. &#128512; Thank you &#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

Coffee and pistachio amaretti at tea time


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> Awww dear pumpkiim. Thank you. I don't have "many" actually....in my eyes[emoji16]; but "too many" in my DH's "little" eyes. [emoji3] Thank you [emoji8]




LOL my DF feels the same way! Just tell your hubby; happy wife, happy life! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> LOL my DF feels the same way! Just tell your hubby; happy wife, happy life! [emoji6][emoji6]



Excellent line pumpkiim. I'll quote it to him every time something coming its way!! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3093654
> 
> Coffee and pistachio amaretti at tea time



I feel very relaxed now looking at this pic. Thank you periogirl.


----------



## **Chanel**

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3093654
> 
> Coffee and pistachio amaretti at tea time



Lovely!


----------



## Dipmai

Matinee Movie time.....


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.


 


Amazing.  You are very lucky.  My local SA told me that she has not seen one come in the couple of years she has been there.


----------



## pumpkiim

Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]


----------



## bluenavy

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797






Wow!!!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



Wow that is gorgeous. I love the whole outfit as always .


----------



## megt10

First trip out for the Gris T B.


----------



## billysmom

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797


Gorgeous greens!!!!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3093654
> 
> Coffee and pistachio amaretti at tea time


Love the china. 


Dipmai said:


> Matinee Movie time.....
> 
> View attachment 3093757


Such a cute picture. It looks like your B is walking into the theater.


pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797



OMG  I thought I had some nice jewelry. Sorry if you posted anything else I was way too distracted.


----------



## billysmom

megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.


Ultra chic.  Love the Gris with the cheerful dress!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.



How pretty is this? You look great!


----------



## periogirl28

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797



Perfect combination!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> How pretty is this? You look great!



Thank you so much. Super casual today as I am headed for a foot reflexology appointment.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.


 
LOVE


----------



## Rami00

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797


 
o my ghawd!!!  


I have no words for this one.


----------



## doves75

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797




Wow!! What a great green ensemble. That ring tho...!! Amazing


----------



## billysmom

Nice to see all the activity with our H bags!

I'm off to a meeting with Ms Bleu B:


----------



## pumpkiim

bluenavy said:


> Wow!!!







billysmom said:


> Gorgeous greens!!!!







megt10 said:


> Love the china.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute picture. It looks like your B is walking into the theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG  I thought I had some nice jewelry. Sorry if you posted anything else I was way too distracted.







periogirl28 said:


> Perfect combination!







Rami00 said:


> o my ghawd!!!
> 
> 
> I have no words for this one.







doves75 said:


> Wow!! What a great green ensemble. That ring tho...!! Amazing





Thank you for the kind words [emoji4]



megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.







billysmom said:


> Nice to see all the activity with our H bags!
> 
> I'm off to a meeting with Ms Bleu B:




You ladies are totally rocking your outfits + B!! [emoji177]


----------



## H.C.LV.

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797



 GORGEOUS!


----------



## megt10

billysmom said:


> Ultra chic.  Love the Gris with the cheerful dress!


Thank you so much.


Rami00 said:


> LOVE


Thank you, Rami.


Rami00 said:


> o my ghawd!!!
> 
> 
> I have no words for this one.



+1!


----------



## megt10

billysmom said:


> Nice to see all the activity with our H bags!
> 
> I'm off to a meeting with Ms Bleu B:



Gorgeous bag. Love your outfit.


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.



Beautiful as always!


----------



## LaChocolat

billysmom said:


> Nice to see all the activity with our H bags!
> 
> I'm off to a meeting with Ms Bleu B:



You look amazing. I love your B and adore your dress.


----------



## Dipmai

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797




Wow...Love all the green!


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3093654
> 
> Coffee and pistachio amaretti at tea time



This looks so peaceful. What a pretty set. An H cup and saucer are actually on my "wish list".


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797



I'm green with envy, lol.


----------



## LaChocolat

Dipmai said:


> Matinee Movie time.....
> 
> View attachment 3093757



Too cute!


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> This looks so peaceful. What a pretty set. An H cup and saucer are actually on my "wish list".




Thank you! You need a set to enjoy in your new gazebo!


----------



## Dipmai

billysmom said:


> Nice to see all the activity with our H bags!
> 
> I'm off to a meeting with Ms Bleu B:




You look so chic! Beautiful blue!


----------



## megt10

LaChocolat said:


> Beautiful as always!



Kind as always, thank you.


----------



## Blue Rain

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797




I love green all the sudden.


----------



## DA Club

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797



Amazing!!!!


----------



## Laetitya

Not sure this qualifies as "in action" but I couldn't wait to share my new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin in graphite ... It's already so smooshy and perfect and works perfectly as a casual shoulder bag!


----------



## **Chanel**

Dipmai said:


> Matinee Movie time.....
> 
> View attachment 3093757



Beautiful picture! 



pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797



Loving that Medor, soooo pretty .



megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.



Great outfit but the first thing I noticed in this pic was your beautiful smile .



billysmom said:


> Nice to see all the activity with our H bags!
> 
> I'm off to a meeting with Ms Bleu B:



Such a lovely picture. Beautiful Birkin and you look so happy with it in this picture. Love it!


----------



## **Chanel**

Laetitya said:


> Not sure this qualifies as "in action" but I couldn't wait to share my new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin in graphite ... It's already so smooshy and perfect and works perfectly as a casual shoulder bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093990
> View attachment 3093991



Of course it qualifies . Congratulations on your new JPG Shoulder Birkin. Can't go wrong with Graphite, such a great neutral. Enjoy!


----------



## billysmom

Laetitya said:


> Not sure this qualifies as "in action" but I couldn't wait to share my new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin in graphite ... It's already so smooshy and perfect and works perfectly as a casual shoulder bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093990
> View attachment 3093991


Wow!  Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dipmai said:


> Matinee Movie time.....
> 
> View attachment 3093757



Beautiful setup for her. Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797



That's called PURRRFECTION!! 
Now my turn to be envious. I think all my Jewelry can retire now. &#128576;&#128576;&#128576;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.



I've been looking forward to seeing post of your new baby GT. How beautiful Meg. I can see you pull out beautiful pieces to match with it and accessorise it. Love everything, your skirt, scarf, rodeo, twillies....and your happy and content smile! Enjoy your B. I'm glad to be your "kind of" bag twins (B30/35!) &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Wow that is gorgeous. I love the whole outfit as always .



Thank you dear Meg. You are kind as always.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

bluenavy said:


> Amazing.  You are very lucky.  My local SA told me that she has not seen one come in the couple of years she has been there.



I agree. It was a lucky call from my SA and I would punch myself if I didn't take it home after saw it. &#128513;


----------



## Kat.Lee

billysmom said:


> Nice to see all the activity with our H bags!
> 
> I'm off to a meeting with Ms Bleu B:



Love this blue. Beautiful.


----------



## jet912

Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!


----------



## Darma

Ladies, thank you so much for your nice notes about my SO Bikin.  It's a BE togo with turquoise interior.  Thanks for letting me share.


Kat.Lee 
Mulan16  
billysmom  
Dipmai  
Rami00  
luckylove 
Sarah_sarah  
ThierryH  
eternallove4bag  
LaChocolat  
pumpkiim


----------



## Kat.Lee

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!



How lovely to see all 3 beautiful neutral colours in one shot. Awesome!! &#128571;&#128526;&#128536; Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thyme

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!



Great comparison pic!  Lovely


----------



## Darma

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!




Wow!  Indeed an H haven.


----------



## **Chanel**

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!



Great comparison pic! Neutral 'H'eaven...love it .


----------



## Mandy K

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797




Wow! Am loving that Cartier watch too! [emoji172]


----------



## Mandy K

megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.




Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Mandy K

billysmom said:


> Nice to see all the activity with our H bags!
> 
> I'm off to a meeting with Ms Bleu B:




So pretty! [emoji4]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Laetitya said:


> Not sure this qualifies as "in action" but I couldn't wait to share my new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin in graphite ... It's already so smooshy and perfect and works perfectly as a casual shoulder bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093990
> View attachment 3093991



congrats.  Lovely JPG !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!



Gorgeous neutrals !! Love all of them.


----------



## pumpkiim

H.C.LV. said:


> GORGEOUS!







Dipmai said:


> Wow...Love all the green!







LaChocolat said:


> I'm green with envy, lol.



LOL LaChocolat[emoji6][emoji23]



Blue Rain said:


> I love green all the sudden.







DA Club said:


> Amazing!!!!







**Chanel** said:


> Beautiful picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that Medor, soooo pretty .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit but the first thing I noticed in this pic was your beautiful smile .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely picture. Beautiful Birkin and you look so happy with it in this picture. Love it!







Kat.Lee said:


> That's called PURRRFECTION!!
> 
> Now my turn to be envious. I think all my Jewelry can retire now. [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]



Hehe Kat.Lee you're kidding! I've seen your pieces in other threads and I must say they are stunning[emoji175]



Mandy K said:


> Wow! Am loving that Cartier watch too! [emoji172]




Thank you lovely ladies^.^[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## BBdieBiene

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!




Wow! They are all very beautiful! Thank you for sharing this! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3093654
> 
> Coffee and pistachio amaretti at tea time



Lovely and yummy. Love coffee and sweets together, even better with H.



Dipmai said:


> Matinee Movie time.....
> 
> View attachment 3093757



You just upped the style status of the theater a thousand fold. Gorgeous.



pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797



WOW and stunning!!!



megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.



Love everything here. You look great!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Laetitya said:


> Not sure this qualifies as "in action" but I couldn't wait to share my new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin in graphite ... It's already so smooshy and perfect and works perfectly as a casual shoulder bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093990
> View attachment 3093991



No doubt it qualifies. Thanks for sharing and enjoy it in many occasions!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Darma said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your nice notes about my SO Bikin.  It's a BE togo with turquoise interior.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee
> Mulan16
> billysmom
> Dipmai
> Rami00
> luckylove
> Sarah_sarah
> ThierryH
> eternallove4bag
> LaChocolat
> pumpkiim



Such a perfect combination - BE/turquoise. Exactly the kind of colour mix of blue I would pick. Congrats! &#128536;


----------



## Rami00

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!



H Heaven


----------



## Moirai

billysmom said:


> Nice to see all the activity with our H bags!
> 
> I'm off to a meeting with Ms Bleu B:



Very elegant! Beautiful blue!




Laetitya said:


> Not sure this qualifies as "in action" but I couldn't wait to share my new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin in graphite ... It's already so smooshy and perfect and works perfectly as a casual shoulder bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093990
> View attachment 3093991



Congrats! Looks great on you. 




jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!



How lucky you are! All are so lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## megt10

Laetitya said:


> Not sure this qualifies as "in action" but I couldn't wait to share my new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin in graphite ... It's already so smooshy and perfect and works perfectly as a casual shoulder bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093990
> View attachment 3093991


Oh yeah, that's just gorgeous. It looks so good on you. Congratulations. I look forward to seeing many more pictures of this beauty.


**Chanel** said:


> Beautiful picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that Medor, soooo pretty .
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit but the first thing I noticed in this pic was your beautiful smile .
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely picture. Beautiful Birkin and you look so happy with it in this picture. Love it!


Aww, thank you so much. You are very kind indeed.


Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Meg. You are kind as always.



Just the facts!


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Hehe Kat.Lee you're kidding! I've seen your pieces in other threads and I must say they are stunning[emoji175]



You are lovely. Thank you. 
This green ensemble would make many drop their jaws. And I'm still looking for my jaws!!! &#128576;&#128513;


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> I've been looking forward to seeing post of your new baby GT. How beautiful Meg. I can see you pull out beautiful pieces to match with it and accessorise it. Love everything, your skirt, scarf, rodeo, twillies....and your happy and content smile! Enjoy your B. I'm glad to be your "kind of" bag twins (B30/35!) &#128536;


Thank you so much, Kat. Today was a casual day, but I think this bag is going to see a lot of action. 


jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!


Wow, I am loving the neutrals who knew.


Moirai said:


> Lovely and yummy. Love coffee and sweets together, even better with H.
> 
> 
> 
> You just upped the style status of the theater a thousand fold. Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW and stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything here. You look great!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Kat.Lee

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!



Etain is still on my wait list after all. I can picture myself being in that picture if/when I get an Etain of any bag to complete my neutral collection! 
Keep hoping!!!! Thanks for sharing. &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, Kat. Today was a casual day, but I think this bag is going to see a lot of action.



I'm amazed to see that it was casual as you put it. To me it is classy and elegant. I'm hoping you will love the neutrals more each day as I am! Look forward to see more! Enjoy Meg&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## PrestigeH

First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.


----------



## jet912

Kat.Lee said:


> How lovely to see all 3 beautiful neutral colours in one shot. Awesome!! &#128571;&#128526;&#128536; Thanks for sharing!





chincac said:


> Great comparison pic!  Lovely





Darma said:


> Wow!  Indeed an H haven.





chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous neutrals !! Love all of them.





BBdieBiene said:


> Wow! They are all very beautiful! Thank you for sharing this! [emoji7]





Rami00 said:


> H Heaven





Moirai said:


> Very elegant! Beautiful blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Looks great on you.
> How lucky you are! All are so lovely! Thanks for sharing.





Kat.Lee said:


> Etain is still on my wait list after all. I can picture myself being in that picture if/when I get an Etain of any bag to complete my neutral collection!
> Keep hoping!!!! Thanks for sharing. &#128522;





megt10 said:


> Today was a casual day, but I think this bag is going to see a lot of action.
> Wow, I am loving the neutrals who knew.




Thank you everyone for letting me share:giggles::giggles::


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.
> 
> View attachment 3094229



LOVE them! &#128092;&#128014;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> LOVE them! [emoji162][emoji237]




Thank you [emoji16]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.
> 
> View attachment 3094229


Sweet!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



Looks fabulous! Love the buckle - so unique!


----------



## Mulan16

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3093654
> 
> Coffee and pistachio amaretti at tea time



Yum! Suddenly I need a sip of coffee and a trip to the patisserie!


----------



## Mulan16

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!



W-O-W! I'm totally there with you!


----------



## Rami00

I could feel autumn coming my way already. Gris T in action.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mulan16 said:


> Looks fabulous! Love the buckle - so unique!



Thank you Mulan16. &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I could feel autumn coming my way already. Gris T in action.



Stroll in beautiful style. Effortlessly sweet as always. Love the entire outfit (and your legs too&#128513;&#128513! Please blow the autumn feel towards me. It's still burning hot here! Enjoy Rami! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Miss Al

megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.



You look stunning!!! Wow wow wow


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm amazed to see that it was casual as you put it. To me it is classy and elegant. I'm hoping you will love the neutrals more each day as I am! Look forward to see more! Enjoy Meg&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;



Thank you so much, Kat. Yeah, the dress is Three Dots. It's basically a tank top dress. I think it was about 25.00. The accessories make the outfit for sure. I think the Gris T will be one of my go to bags for sure. Each time I see it I am so glad I bought it. I bet you feel that way about your stunning new watch.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> I could feel autumn coming my way already. Gris T in action.



Love, love, love this picture.


----------



## megt10

Miss Al said:


> You look stunning!!! Wow wow wow



Thank you so much. You are very kind.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Stroll in beautiful style. Effortlessly sweet as always. Love the entire outfit (and your legs too&#128513;&#128513! Please blow the autumn feel towards me. It's still burning hot here! Enjoy Rami! &#128536;&#128536;



Thank you Kat Lee :kiss:  I am being absolute lazy bum this summer. The temperature has started to drop in the mornings .. Even at night... Ugh. I'd be happy to trade the heat from your part of the world.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Love, love, love this picture.



Thank you Megt &#128536;


----------



## pumpkiim

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.
> 
> View attachment 3094229




Love!! Be sure to post more often! [emoji6][emoji177]



Rami00 said:


> I could feel autumn coming my way already. Gris T in action.




Lovely as always Rami! Autumn is indeed coming already, it was a good 60 degrees today imagine that! [emoji43][emoji262]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Thank yo so much, Kat. Yeah, the dress is Three Dots. It's basically a tank top dress. I think it was about 25.00. The accessories make the outfit for sure. I think the Gris T will be one of my go to bags for sure. Each time I see it I am so glad I bought it. I bet you feel that way about your stunning new watch.



That's simply awesome. It's never the worth of things we put on but the efforts we make to make us happy and feel great in our looks, IMHO. I would say you definitely made the right choice to have bought the GT. And you are right that I feel excited and content with every one of my goodies. 
Please do share more of your gorgeous style and taste! Cheers to you Meg. &#128147;&#128159;


----------



## PrestigeH

pumpkiim said:


> Love!! Be sure to post more often! [emoji6][emoji177]
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Kat Lee :kiss:  I am being absolute lazy bum this summer. The temperature has started to drop in the mornings .. Even at night... Ugh. I'd be happy to trade the heat from your part of the world.



You are a fun girl Rami and I would trade the coolness from Toronto! Hope to escape to the UK soon. Cheers to you too Rami &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.
> 
> View attachment 3094229



Welcome! Beautiful leather!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> I could feel autumn coming my way already. Gris T in action.



So pretty, Rami! Always a pleasure to see pics of you and your K.


----------



## Rami00

pumpkiim said:


> Love!! Be sure to post more often! [emoji6][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely as always Rami! Autumn is indeed coming already, it was a good 60 degrees today imagine that! [emoji43][emoji262]



Thank you Pumpkiim &#128536;

I wore my full summer attire this morning until I came out. My car was showing 60 degrees. You should have seen the look on my face lol &#128553;


----------



## LaChocolat

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.
> 
> View attachment 3094229



Beautiful purse,both style and colour!


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you Moirai and LaChocolat.


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> I could feel autumn coming my way already. Gris T in action.



Is it bad that I saw this picture and first imagined myself in the courtyard of Monteal Poutine before focusing on what counts? &#128527;Lol. You look great as always, Rami!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> That's simply awesome. It's never the worth of things we put on but the efforts we make to make us happy and feel great in our looks, IMHO. I would say you definitely made the right choice to have bought the GT. And you are right that I feel excited and content with every one of my goodies.
> Please do share more of your gorgeous style and taste! Cheers to you Meg. &#128147;&#128159;



You really are so kind. I agree I do feel best when I put some effort in to what I wear regardless of price.


----------



## megt10

LaChocolat said:


> Is it bad that I saw this picture and first imagined myself in the courtyard of Monteal Poutine before focusing on what counts? &#128527;Lol. You look great as always, Rami!



Nope. I did the same thing.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Pumpkiim &#128536;
> 
> I wore my full summer attire this morning until I came out. My car was showing 60 degrees. You should have seen the look on my face lol &#128553;



It was 68 degrees here in SoCal at 11:00 am. I was doing a happy dance. I hate the heat. Fall is my favorite time of the year. Scarf, shawl, jacket weather. Of course at 3 pm it was in the 90's


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> Is it bad that I saw this picture and first imagined myself in the courtyard of Monteal Poutine before focusing on what counts? &#128527;Lol. You look great as always, Rami!



Hahaha not at all. I am all about food myself... I live to eat (amazing food). They do make good poutine lol

&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> It was 68 degrees here in SoCal at 11:00 am. I was doing a happy dance. I hate the heat. Fall is my favorite time of the year. Scarf, shawl, jacket weather. Of course at 3 pm it was in the 90's



To you all lucky gals in the cool side of the world....enjoy your dance&#128131; (one FOR ME too pleeeaaasse)! I pray with my hands and feets that the autumn will visit my side soon before I melt!! &#128513;&#128513;&#9728;&#65039;&#128293;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> To you all lucky gals in the cool side of the world....enjoy your dance&#128131; (one FOR ME too pleeeaaasse)! I pray with my hands and feets that the autumn will visit my side soon before I melt!! &#128513;&#128513;&#9728;&#65039;&#128293;



Oops FEET (not feets..&#128541. Silly fast typing!!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> It was 68 degrees here in SoCal at 11:00 am. I was doing a happy dance. I hate the heat. Fall is my favorite time of the year. Scarf, shawl, jacket weather. Of course at 3 pm it was in the 90's



Omg 90 degrees 

Meg 68 is just perfection. No wonder you wear all these wonderful colors! 70 -75 degrees is my perfect comfortable .. Get the shorts out weather. 

How is the weather like in December? I'll be down in Cali..  Can't wait.


----------



## rubysoma

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Andalyn

Dipmai said:


> Matinee Movie time.....
> 
> View attachment 3093757




Date night with the Birkin?  Love it!


----------



## Andalyn

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797




I just fainted and trying to catch my breathe.  Just WOW.


----------



## jalapeno

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!




Oh my, those neutrals!! My heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.


 
first time seeing this bag on this thread. what colour is it? easy to use? 



Rami00 said:


> I could feel autumn coming my way already. Gris T in action.


 
looking pretty!


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> first time seeing this bag on this thread. what colour is it? easy to use?
> 
> 
> 
> looking pretty!




I think is blue de something something. Ok me not sure [emoji23]. I love it. Something different. Quite a good size. Not too big or small. Can hold quite a lot. Only need to zip Hal way to retrieve stuff while keeping the bag intact. Hope this helps.


----------



## lovely64

Hermès, Valentino and spinellikilcollin.  Great company.


----------



## klynneann

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!



These are all so lovely!  It's a great comparison pic.  Hm, I was set on Gris T as my first K (hopefully), but seeing this picture makes me think it might be too light...  will have to keep considering!


----------



## periogirl28

When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.
> View attachment 3094834



I'm dying. I love pink!!  Omg, you look so gorgoeus.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.
> View attachment 3094834


 
Absolutely Gorg!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.
> View attachment 3094834



*PERIOGIRL* My jaw dropped when I saw your pink outfit !! Is that Rose Sakurra or Rose Confetti on your Evelyne ?  I have never seen you with an outfit that I don't like.

Guessing that there is a reveal coming up with your SA call ?


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> I'm dying. I love pink!!  Omg, you look so gorgoeus.





Rami00 said:


> Absolutely Gorg!





chkpfbeliever said:


> *PERIOGIRL* My jaw dropped when I saw your pink outfit !! Is that Rose Sakurra or Rose Confetti on your Evelyne ?  I have never seen you with an outfit that I don't like.
> 
> Guessing that there is a reveal coming up with your SA call ?



Thank you ladies, the Evelyn is Rose Confetti. I went in to pick up a couple of scarves, one for a dear friend, found a Barenia Rose Gold CDC (love!) picked up my Constance after spa and was told there will be a bag coming in for me. Fingers crossed!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.



Evie twins! Congrats


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> I think is blue de something something. Ok me not sure [emoji23]. I love it. Something different. Quite a good size. Not too big or small. Can hold quite a lot. Only need to zip Hal way to retrieve stuff while keeping the bag intact. Hope this helps.



Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## LaChocolat

lovely64 said:


> Hermès, Valentino and spinellikilcollin.  Great company.
> 
> View attachment 3094726



Beautiful lovely64. You have amazing accessories!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you ladies, the Evelyn is Rose Confetti. I went in to pick up a couple of scarves, one for a dear friend, found a Barenia Rose Gold CDC (love!) and was told there will be a bag coming in for me. Fingers crossed!



Can't wait for your reveal!!!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Evie twins! Congrats





rubysoma said:


> Can't wait for your reveal!!!



Happy to be twins with you Chincac! 
Dear Rubysoma, with H I have learnt you need to be very patient! Not sure when this bag will ever turn up...


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.
> View attachment 3094834




Love the pink


----------



## tea4two

lovely64 said:


> Hermès, Valentino and spinellikilcollin.  Great company.
> 
> View attachment 3094726




I adore all your bling, lovely64; you always rock it!!!


----------



## jet912

klynneann said:


> These are all so lovely!  It's a great comparison pic.  Hm, I was set on Gris T as my first K (hopefully), but seeing this picture makes me think it might be too light...  will have to keep considering!



@ Klynneann, Gris T is my favorite color, depends on the lighting it is not too light. Here's Gris T kelly taken under different lighting for your reference.


----------



## Rami00

jet912 said:


> @ Klynneann, Gris T is my favorite color, depends on the lighting it is not too light. Here's Gris T kelly taken under different lighting for your reference.



We are twins! I LOVE Gris T.


----------



## LaChocolat

jet912 said:


> @ Klynneann, Gris T is my favorite color, depends on the lighting it is not too light. Here's Gris T kelly taken under different lighting for your reference.


----------



## klynneann

jet912 said:


> @ Klynneann, Gris T is my favorite color, depends on the lighting it is not too light. Here's Gris T kelly taken under different lighting for your reference.



Thank you, how sweet of you!  These pics are a perfect reference!  I do really like this color - my favorite is the pic in the lower left hand corner, with your maxi twilly.  Just beautiful!!  Done - it's back to #1 on my list!


----------



## Nikonina

periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.
> View attachment 3094834




Hello gorgeous! Love the pink. You need to show your before and after spa Constance. Can you share how you shorten your Evelyn?


----------



## pumpkiim

periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.
> View attachment 3094834




Love love LOVE your outfit!!!!![emoji7][emoji177][emoji175]


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Omg 90 degrees
> 
> Meg 68 is just perfection. No wonder you wear all these wonderful colors! 70 -75 degrees is my perfect comfortable .. Get the shorts out weather.
> 
> How is the weather like in December? I'll be down in Cali..  Can't wait.


In December depending on where you are the average temperature in SoCal is about 65-70 during the day and about 44-50 at night.


lovely64 said:


> Hermès, Valentino and spinellikilcollin.  Great company.
> 
> View attachment 3094726


Love the bracelet, shawl and especially the pinky ring. Just gorgeous.


periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.
> View attachment 3094834


You look beautiful.


periogirl28 said:


> Thank you ladies, the Evelyn is Rose Confetti. I went in to pick up a couple of scarves, one for a dear friend, found a Barenia Rose Gold CDC (love!) picked up my Constance after spa and was told there will be a bag coming in for me. Fingers crossed!


Fingers crossed for you. 


jet912 said:


> @ Klynneann, Gris T is my favorite color, depends on the lighting it is not too light. Here's Gris T kelly taken under different lighting for your reference.



Fantastic shots. I wore mine again today and I just love it more and more.


----------



## newbiebag

megt10 said:


> First trip out for the Gris T B.



I love how you mixed the neutral with bright colors. So classy!


----------



## megt10

newbiebag said:


> I love how you mixed the neutral with bright colors. So classy!



Aww, thank you so much.


----------



## Rami00

RC 30 came out to play.


----------



## Laetitya

Rami00 said:


> RC 30 came out to play.




Gorgeous!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## billysmom

Rami00 said:


> RC 30 came out to play.


I swoon every time I see this color!


----------



## stevenvuitton

First post on TPF, this was in Saks in NYC on 5th ave, right after I purchased this beauty on Madison Ave. .


----------



## Rami00

stevenvuitton said:


> First post on TPF, this was in Saks in NYC on 5th ave, right after I purchased this beauty on Madison Ave. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095308



Welcome to the forum. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## stevenvuitton

Rami00 said:


> Welcome to the forum. It looks amazing on you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

stevenvuitton said:


> First post on TPF, this was in Saks in NYC on 5th ave, right after I purchased this beauty on Madison Ave. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095308


You look good!


----------



## BBdieBiene

Rami00 said:


> RC 30 came out to play.




Beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Nikonina

Rami00 said:


> RC 30 came out to play.




So pretty, perfect for a sunny day


----------



## Moirai

jet912 said:


> @ Klynneann, Gris T is my favorite color, depends on the lighting it is not too light. Here's Gris T kelly taken under different lighting for your reference.



Gorgeous K! My favorite pic is with the pink twilly.


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> RC 30 came out to play.



Always gorgeous! Love the vibrant color with your outfit.


----------



## qwerty_s

jet912 said:


> @ Klynneann, Gris T is my favorite color, depends on the lighting it is not too light. Here's Gris T kelly taken under different lighting for your reference.




So gorg!!!!


----------



## Moirai

stevenvuitton said:


> First post on TPF, this was in Saks in NYC on 5th ave, right after I purchased this beauty on Madison Ave. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095308



Welcome! Looking good!


----------



## Rami00

Laetitya said:


> Gorgeous!!





billysmom said:


> I swoon every time I see this color!



Thank you ladies! :kiss:

It's most gorgeous red to my eyes


----------



## Rami00

BBdieBiene said:


> Beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;





Nikonina said:


> So pretty, perfect for a sunny day





Moirai said:


> Always gorgeous! Love the vibrant color with your outfit.



Thank you so much &#128536; :kiss:


----------



## stevenvuitton

Rami00 said:


> Welcome to the forum. It looks amazing on you.





LOUKPEACH said:


> You look good!



Thanks!


----------



## leooh

first outing for my first Kelly!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mandy K

leooh said:


> View attachment 3095481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for my first Kelly!




Lovely Kelly! Looks great! [emoji4]


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> 
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. [emoji4] Thank you dear.




Oh dear oh dear I fainted big time too!


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3093654
> 
> Coffee and pistachio amaretti at tea time



Oh so lovely!


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> RC 30 came out to play.




What a pop!


----------



## Purrsey

jet912 said:


> @ Klynneann, Gris T is my favorite color, depends on the lighting it is not too light. Here's Gris T kelly taken under different lighting for your reference.




Everyone should love Gris T!


----------



## Purrsey

Lindy needs some makeups.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy needs some makeups.




She's perfect with her twillies already


----------



## leooh

Mandy K said:


> Lovely Kelly! Looks great! [emoji4]




Thanks Mandy K!


----------



## periogirl28

pumpkiim said:


> Love love LOVE your outfit!!!!![emoji7][emoji177][emoji175]





megt10 said:


> In December depending on where you are the average temperature in SoCal is about 65-70 during the day and about 44-50 at night.
> 
> Love the bracelet, shawl and especially the pinky ring. Just gorgeous.
> 
> You look beautiful.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> Fantastic shots. I wore mine again today and I just love it more and more.





Rami00 said:


> RC 30 came out to play.





stevenvuitton said:


> First post on TPF, this was in Saks in NYC on 5th ave, right after I purchased this beauty on Madison Ave. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095308





leooh said:


> View attachment 3095481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for my first Kelly!





Purrsey said:


> Oh so lovely!



Thank you so much! 

Rami, Steven, leooh and Purrsey 
Fabulous action shots!


----------



## periogirl28

Nikonina said:


> Hello gorgeous! Love the pink. You need to show your before and after spa Constance. Can you share how you shorten your Evelyn?



I don't have before pics of the Constance and most of the work was done to repair the clasp and remove melted film of protective plastic left on the runners. The leather was already smooth and didn't have much needed. 
For the Evelyn I clip both ends of the strap onto one side and tie the opposite loop to the other side with some Bolduc and then cover with a Twilly. I hope this helps!


----------



## designerdiva40

A few fun pics taken from my IG account


----------



## Moirai

leooh said:


> View attachment 3095481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for my first Kelly!



A beauty!! 32 chocolate or ebene?



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy needs some makeups.



Already gorgeous!



designerdiva40 said:


> A few fun pics taken from my IG account



Lovely eye candies!


----------



## pumpkiim

leooh said:


> View attachment 3095481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for my first Kelly!




Congrats! Awesome choice for your first ^.^



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy needs some makeups.




And Lindy looks beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;



designerdiva40 said:


> A few fun pics taken from my IG account




Love the pics! Thanks for sharing [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I haven't had a chance to wear my sparkly new shoes, yet, so I put them on this morning (while still in my nightgown) to watch the pups first romp of the day.


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy needs some makeups.


 
So pretty.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

designerdiva40 said:


> A few fun pics taken from my IG account


 


gorgeous pop of colors


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Love Rose confetti !!


----------



## billysmom

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3096125
> 
> 
> Love Rose confetti !!


Wonderful color!


----------



## LaChocolat

designerdiva40 said:


> A few fun pics taken from my IG account



Wow how beautiful!


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy needs some makeups.



Oh I think she's pretty enough as is.


----------



## LaChocolat

leooh said:


> View attachment 3095481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for my first Kelly!



So pretty. Is this ebene?


----------



## LaChocolat

Cavalier Girl said:


> I haven't had a chance to wear my sparkly new shoes, yet, so I put them on this morning (while still in my nightgown) to watch the pups first romp of the day.



Those are stunning!


----------



## HGT

designerdiva40 said:


> A few fun pics taken from my IG account




Love it!


----------



## LaChocolat

stevenvuitton said:


> First post on TPF, this was in Saks in NYC on 5th ave, right after I purchased this beauty on Madison Ave. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095308



You look great!


----------



## LaChocolat

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3096125
> 
> 
> Love Rose confetti !!



Yes, Rose c is very pretty!


----------



## Woclover11

designerdiva40 said:


> A few fun pics taken from my IG account




Lovely! What color is the blue/green clic clac?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> RC 30 came out to play.




Everytime I see ur RC 30 my heart skips a beat!!! Love ur actions shots Rami!!! And twins on the shoes [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3096125
> 
> 
> Love Rose confetti !!




Ditto! So beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

designerdiva40 said:


> A few fun pics taken from my IG account




Wow!!! What gorgeous colors!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great day to everyone [emoji51]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Everytime I see ur RC 30 my heart skips a beat!!! Love ur actions shots Rami!!! And twins on the shoes [emoji4]



Thank you sweetie &#128536;


----------



## eternallove4bag

stevenvuitton said:


> First post on TPF, this was in Saks in NYC on 5th ave, right after I purchased this beauty on Madison Ave. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095308




Welcome!!! U look great!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.
> View attachment 3094834




U look amazing!! The outfit looks fabulous!!!


----------



## Lady_shof

eternallove4bag said:


> U look amazing!! The outfit looks fabulous!!!



Adorable outfit! Looking good


----------



## chkpfbeliever

stevenvuitton said:


> First post on TPF, this was in Saks in NYC on 5th ave, right after I purchased this beauty on Madison Ave. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095308




Great action shot and welcome to this thread !! We love to see real people wearing their H.


----------



## leooh

LaChocolat said:


> So pretty. Is this ebene?




Thank you dear, she is vert olive


----------



## cr1stalangel

Cavalier Girl said:


> I haven't had a chance to wear my sparkly new shoes, yet, so I put them on this morning (while still in my nightgown) to watch the pups first romp of the day.



They are so adorable! Your shoes gorgeous too of course.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> RC 30 came out to play.


I love this color. It looks so good against your outfit.


stevenvuitton said:


> First post on TPF, this was in Saks in NYC on 5th ave, right after I purchased this beauty on Madison Ave. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095308


Welcome Steven. Looks great.


leooh said:


> View attachment 3095481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for my first Kelly!


the bag looks great on you. 


Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy needs some makeups.


She is perfect just as she is.


designerdiva40 said:


> A few fun pics taken from my IG account


Awesome pictures.


----------



## megt10

Cavalier Girl said:


> I haven't had a chance to wear my sparkly new shoes, yet, so I put them on this morning (while still in my nightgown) to watch the pups first romp of the day.


Aww, what a great picture.


chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3096125
> 
> 
> Love Rose confetti !!


I love this color too.


----------



## periogirl28

DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love! 




Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute! 
RGHW Barenia CDC


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC


 
wow..gold swift is sooo yummy!! lucky you...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. &#128158;&#128153;
My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! &#128571;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. [emoji179][emoji170]
> 
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! [emoji76]




Nice. Love ur shoes too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Nice. Love ur shoes too.



Thank you PrestigeH. I love your HerBag and the perfect matching Horse bag charm! I'm a big fan of H bag charms!! &#128052;&#128092;


----------



## ari

My summer essentials


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> My summer essentials



Perfection &#128155;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you PrestigeH. I love your HerBag and the perfect matching Horse bag charm! I'm a big fan of H bag charms!! [emoji206][emoji162]




Thank u thank u. [emoji51]


----------



## ari

When I think that I didn't want to buy this bag, I thought it was such a loud color- now I'm using it with everything. Thanks to my DH who made me buy it.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. &#128158;&#128153;
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! &#128571;


Kat.Lee, you look fantastic! and love how the Oran slippers look on you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> When I think that I didn't want to buy this bag, I thought it was such a loud color- now I'm using it with everything. Thanks to my DH who made me buy it.



ari, you have awesome colour resembles and a cool DH. &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Kat.Lee, you look fantastic! and love how the Oran slippers look on you!



Thank you ari &#128536;


----------



## Purrsey

ari said:


> When I think that I didn't want to buy this bag, I thought it was such a loud color- now I'm using it with everything. Thanks to my DH who made me buy it.




Love orange love the twilly love the blue in your shoes!


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. [emoji179][emoji170]
> 
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! [emoji76]




You're always so perfect Kat, I can't stand it. Haha. Congrats on your new lovely Oran.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> My summer essentials



Thumbs up! Love all of it!


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC




Love it love it! I've never seen a gold swift and this is beautiful. Does gold look darker on a swift leather by the way? I'm getting a Gold H bag next because to me, H is about orange, black and gold (this is what I don't have!).


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC



I really love that  Wow I usually don't like gold but in swift is gorgeous!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC



Love everything in this pic! B is beautiful with contrast stitching.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. &#128158;&#128153;
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! &#128571;



Gorgeous pics! Love your outfit and nice legs too! Oran is very pretty with the embellishments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous pics! Love your outfit and nice legs too! Oran is very pretty with the embellishments.



Thank you Moirai &#128522;


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC


Gold in swift is just divine. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. &#128158;&#128153;
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! &#128571;


Beautiful action pics Kat Lee. Those oran slippers look really good.


ari said:


> My summer essentials


Loving all the beautiful colors!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC


periogirl28 
we are twins  I have the same bag, but with GHW. Love how you dressed it up.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfection &#55357;&#56475;&#10084;&#65039;



*periogirl28 
Kat.Lee
Purrsey
Rami00*

Thank you Ladies!


----------



## Candycandycaca

My first Kelly!!!! Vintage 1950's, restored by Hermes in NYC. They did an amazing job to bring back her beauty!


----------



## Candycandycaca

Here is the picture


----------



## ari

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture


Fantastic bag, it looks perfect on you! congrats!


----------



## Mandy K

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture




Stunning!


----------



## LaChocolat

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture



Beautiful!  You look lovely. This is my HG purse.   Can I send you a PM for details on the restoration?


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> My summer essentials





ari said:


> When I think that I didn't want to buy this bag, I thought it was such a loud color- now I'm using it with everything. Thanks to my DH who made me buy it.



I can't get away with that colour, but I do think it's lovely and envy the ones that can!  



periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC



What a cute story!  You may have created a little H monster there.    Nice B!



Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. &#128158;&#128153;
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! &#128571;



Oh what a lovely display and those Orans are to die for. Etoupe is such a classic neutral.  




PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3096294



Lovely Herbag and I absolutely adore your charm.


----------



## Purrsey

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture




Love it when I see vintage box being restored because they totally deserve it! Great on ya.


----------



## Candycandycaca

ari said:


> When I think that I didn't want to buy this bag, I thought it was such a loud color- now I'm using it with everything. Thanks to my DH who made me buy it.


Surprisingly, Orange is such an neutral color. I love your outfit!!


----------



## Candycandycaca

LaChocolat said:


> Beautiful!  You look lovely. This is my HG purse.   Can I send you a PM for details on the restoration?


Sure!!


----------



## Rami00

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture


 
STUNNING! I am loving your dress too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you Rami, LeChocolat dear! &#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Love it love it! I've never seen a gold swift and this is beautiful. Does gold look darker on a swift leather by the way? I'm getting a Gold H bag next because to me, H is about orange, black and gold (this is what I don't have!).



Thank you, I think Gold in Swift is a slightly different tone to Clemence or Togo, not sure if it's darker or not. It's been mistaken for Fauve Barenia or Tadelakt by the leather artisans before.


----------



## Moirai

Candycandycaca said:


> My first Kelly!!!! Vintage 1950's, restored by Hermes in NYC. They did an amazing job to bring back her beauty!





Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture



Love your outfit and that gorgeous K. Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture



love bbks!


----------



## PrestigeH

Lovely Herbag and I absolutely adore your charm.[/QUOTE]


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> I can't get away with that colour, but I do think it's lovely and envy the ones that can!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute story!  You may have created a little H monster there.    Nice B!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what a lovely display and those Orans are to die for. Etoupe is such a classic neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Herbag and I absolutely adore your charm.


that was my fear too, you need to try it!


----------



## Audrey1964

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture


Beautiful - you look wonderful!


----------



## ari

Here is a very casual look  with riding Hermes jacket, which I bought just before I was offered the orange Kelly, I wanted Kelly selier so much, so I'm happy to have her now:


----------



## leooh

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture




Looks perfect, both you and the Kelly!


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> Here is a very casual look  with riding Hermes jacket, which I bought just before I was offered the orange Kelly, I wanted Kelly selier so much, so I'm happy to have her now:



Oh my goodness. You look stunning in this Kelly!   Wow.


----------



## pumpkiim

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC




I love bags that come with a story! Love Gold Swift[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. [emoji179][emoji170]
> 
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! [emoji76]




So cute! And love the slippers! When I was in FSH back in the spring a saw a lovely gold metallic croc kelly (which surprisingly looked awesome!), did you happens to see the beauty? I'm not even sure if it's still on display [emoji28]



ari said:


> My summer essentials




Loving the colors[emoji173]&#65039;



Candycandycaca said:


> My first Kelly!!!! Vintage 1950's, restored by Hermes in NYC. They did an amazing job to bring back her beauty!







Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture




What a great restoration congrats[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> So cute! And love the slippers! When I was in FSH back in the spring a saw a lovely gold metallic croc kelly (which surprisingly looked awesome!), did you happens to see the beauty? I'm not even sure if it's still on display [emoji28]



Thank you dear pumpkiim. I'm afraid I didn't see that drop-jaw gold metallic croc Kelly on display. Perhaps it has been homed to some lucky gal!&#128513; They always swap around the "display only" items from time to time. I saw a Fusha croc B35 and a Lime croc pouchette recently. Exotics speak so loud that I hardly miss noticing any of them! &#128570;


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Here is a very casual look  with riding Hermes jacket, which I bought just before I was offered the orange Kelly, I wanted Kelly selier so much, so I'm happy to have her now:



Well matched ari. I can see that you are happy and content with ur beautiful Kelly. Congrats and enjoy in good health! &#128522;


----------



## Purrsey

ari said:


> Here is a very casual look  with riding Hermes jacket, which I bought just before I was offered the orange Kelly, I wanted Kelly selier so much, so I'm happy to have her now:




Definitely you should be in every way. And I think you three are meant to be together.


----------



## bluenavy

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture


 


Great bag, very classic


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> When I think that I didn't want to buy this bag, I thought it was such a loud color- now I'm using it with everything. Thanks to my DH who made me buy it.


 


Wow, looks great with blues.


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC


 


Wow, the gold looks amazing.


----------



## ari

bluenavy said:


> Wow, looks great with blues.



Thank you, I eventually learned how to wear colors thank to Hermes.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> Definitely you should be in every way. And I think you three are meant to be together.



Ahaha - yes &#128522;
Thank you!


----------



## ari

leooh
pumpkiim
Thank you Ladies)


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Well matched ari. I can see that you are happy and content with ur beautiful Kelly. Congrats and enjoy in good health! &#128522;



It was the funniest story, we were in Geneva last summer and going to Hermes boutique every day and I kept buying orange things, the jacket, trainers, scarf and at the last day he offered me an orange Kelly, if I knew I would not have bought so many things in the same color. So I was hesitant but my DH was like "take it, take it!" So I bought it and we were leaving the same day, it some point the SA called and apologized that he had taken 2 000 Suisse franks less, so I went back and paid the amount. He was very worried and was thankful. I think next time I visit Geneva he would offer me a bag again ))))


----------



## ari

Now something different - I haven't posted for a while &#128522;


----------



## ari

Shoulder Kelly in black Togo


----------



## ari

And my red Kelly


----------



## ari

BE Birkin


----------



## Ethengdurst

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture



You look great! And that bbk is tdf!


----------



## Ethengdurst

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC



Gorgeous! Love the rodeo. My son plays with my Rodeos all the time.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. &#128158;&#128153;
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! &#128571;



Great mod pics! Your B is such as a classic beauty!


----------



## iamyumi

BBK went to work with me today


----------



## Ethengdurst

ari said:


> And my red Kelly



Very fashionable!


----------



## LaChocolat

Prettied up a very plain sheath with H to go to the mall.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> It was the funniest story, we were in Geneva last summer and going to Hermes boutique every day and I kept buying orange things, the jacket, trainers, scarf and at the last day he offered me an orange Kelly, if I knew I would not have bought so many things in the same color. So I was hesitant but my DH was like "take it, take it!" So I bought it and we were leaving the same day, it some point the SA called and apologized that he had taken 2 000 Suisse franks less, so I went back and paid the amount. He was very worried and was thankful. I think next time I visit Geneva he would offer me a bag again ))))



Wow!  So gorgeous.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> Prettied up a very plain sheath with H to go to the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097171




U look so chic LaChocolat... As always!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3097151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBK went to work with me today




Beautiful!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> BE Birkin







ari said:


> And my red Kelly







ari said:


> Shoulder Kelly in black Togo







ari said:


> Now something different - I haven't posted for a while [emoji4]




U have some amazing bags!!! Beautiful action shots!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> And my red Kelly





ari said:


> BE Birkin



Your collection has the most gorgeous colors.


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> Prettied up a very plain sheath with H to go to the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097171



Omg!! I LOVE this pic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. [emoji179][emoji170]
> 
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! [emoji76]




Love ur sandals and ur bag Kat.Lee!!!


----------



## Rami00

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3097151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBK went to work with me today



You look very elegant.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC




That's one gorgeous looking Birkin and that color is seriously amazing!!! The matching CDC is perfect!


----------



## Rami00

The other day... Random shot taken by my sis. B30 in action.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy needs some makeups.




She is gorgeous! Amazing color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Random shot taken by my sis. B30 in action.




Rami u never disappoint with ur action shots and sure enough u have posted another winner!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

ari said:


> It was the funniest story, we were in Geneva last summer and going to Hermes boutique every day and I kept buying orange things, the jacket, trainers, scarf and at the last day he offered me an orange Kelly, if I knew I would not have bought so many things in the same color. So I was hesitant but my DH was like "take it, take it!" So I bought it and we were leaving the same day, it some point the SA called and apologized that he had taken 2 000 Suisse franks less, so I went back and paid the amount. He was very worried and was thankful. I think next time I visit Geneva he would offer me a bag again ))))




Congrats on your Kelly. Love your orange sneakers!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Random shot taken by my sis. B30 in action.




Nice!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ethengdurst said:


> Great mod pics! Your B is such as a classic beauty!



Thank you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Prettied up a very plain sheath with H to go to the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097171



Love this pic LaChocolat. Chic chic chic as always!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Random shot taken by my sis. B30 in action.



Nice shot Rami. Was it raining that night? Hope your B didn't get wet!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur sandals and ur bag Kat.Lee!!!



Thank you eternallove4bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> And my red Kelly



Thanks for the eye candy ari. Beautiful collection you have!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Rami u never disappoint with ur action shots and sure enough u have posted another winner!!!


Aww thank you :kiss:


casseyelsie said:


> Nice!


Thank you!


Kat.Lee said:


> Nice shot Rami. Was it raining that night? Hope your B didn't get wet!


Thank you :kiss:
It was raining and the reason I was running to the car leaving my sis behind lol.


----------



## tonkamama

*Love all the action shots!!  Keep them coming!!  

On our way to the H boutique to pick up the youngest ...  

Hop over to see what I got...Post# 6370 http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-886190-425.html




*


----------



## Purrsey

tonkamama said:


> *Love all the action shots!!  Keep them coming!!
> 
> On our way to the H boutique to pick up the youngest ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Love it. Can I make a wild guess that she is Bleu de Prusse?

Ohh what you're picking up???


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi to all. Blue or etoupe? Have a great day/ evening.


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *Love all the action shots!!  Keep them coming!!
> 
> On our way to the H boutique to pick up the youngest ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lovely blue. Beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi to all. Blue or etoupe? Have a great day/ evening.
> 
> View attachment 3097273



Love all of them! Will never go wrong with the two colours!


----------



## Mandy K

Lindy and I off to work this morning. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Mandy K

ari said:


> Now something different - I haven't posted for a while [emoji4]







ari said:


> Shoulder Kelly in black Togo




Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Mandy K

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3097151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBK went to work with me today




So pretty- love that BBK


----------



## LaChocolat

eternallove4bag said:


> U look so chic LaChocolat... As always!!!





Rami00 said:


> Omg!! I LOVE this pic.





Kat.Lee said:


> Love this pic LaChocolat. Chic chic chic as always!



Thanks ladies!  You are all so sweet!


----------



## LaChocolat

Mandy K said:


> Lindy and I off to work this morning. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097284



Ooh nice!  



tonkamama said:


> *Love all the action shots!!  Keep them coming!!
> 
> On our way to the H boutique to pick up the youngest ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I could feel the excitement leaping from the page!  Can't wait to see what it is. 



Rami00 said:


> The other day... Random shot taken by my sis. B30 in action.



Beautiful shot Rami and that B is to-die-for pretty.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mandy K said:


> Lindy and I off to work this morning. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097284



Very chic and classy. Have a nice day at work! TGIF


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> And my red Kelly




Love love love the Red Kelly.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Lindy and I off to work this morning. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097284




To be honest I always thought Lindy should have a pop of color but you changed my mind totally. So beautiful and classy on you.


----------



## Mandy K

Kat.Lee said:


> Very chic and classy. Have a nice day at work! TGIF




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> To be honest I always thought Lindy should have a pop of color but you changed my mind totally. So beautiful and classy on you.




Thanks so much! Yes I was initially also worried that maybe I should get Lindy in a colour rather than black but I'm so glad I went for the black- she is very versatile


----------



## Mandy K

LaChocolat said:


> Ooh nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> *Love all the action shots!!  Keep them coming!!
> 
> On our way to the H boutique to pick up the youngest ...
> 
> Post# 6370 http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-886190-425.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can't wait to see it. Your birkin looks gorg btw.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> It was raining and the reason I was running to the car leaving my sis behind lol.



&#128513;&#128512;
Dear Rami, your PM in box is full. Can't send message &#128521;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> &#128513;&#128512;
> Dear Rami, your PM in box is full. Can't send message &#128521;



Sorry about that. I just deleted bunch of messages


----------



## juliet827

tonkamama said:


> *Love all the action shots!!  Keep them coming!!
> 
> On our way to the H boutique to pick up the youngest ...
> 
> Hop over to see what I got...Post# 6370 http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-886190-425.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## panthere55

Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## PrestigeH

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share




Beautiful love them all


----------



## Kat.Lee

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share



Stunning! &#10084;&#65039;&#128154;&#128155;&#128153;


----------



## panthere55

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful love them all





Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning! &#10084;&#65039;&#128154;&#128155;&#128153;



Thank you!!


----------



## HGT

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share




Love the wedges!


----------



## jssl1688

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share




Gorg!!! Love the colors!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies.  The color of my B30 is black with pow.   and we were on the way to pick up a Jige also in black.  



Purrsey said:


> Love it. Can I make a wild guess that she is Bleu de Prusse?
> 
> Ohh what you're picking up???





Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely blue. Beautiful.





LaChocolat said:


> I could feel the excitement leaping from the page!  Can't wait to see what it is.
> .





Rami00 said:


> Can't wait to see it. Your birkin looks gorg btw.





juliet827 said:


> Just STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Love the BBK it is so classy!


----------



## Nikonina

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share




Oh wow, beautiful colors


----------



## BBdieBiene

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share




Your photos are just stunning! Love all the colors! And your shoes! Oh my, they are beyond words! [emoji151][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> Prettied up a very plain sheath with H to go to the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097171



Fantastic, cool look, La Chocalat!


----------



## ari

Wow!!! These are amazing!!! Everything is beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## BBdieBiene

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493




Beautiful as always! Love the casual and chic look!


----------



## tonkamama

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493



Love it, looks so chic!  You totally rocking it!


----------



## ari

*Ethengdurst
Rami00
eternallove4bag
casseyelsie
Kat.Lee
Mandy K
HGT*
Thank you Ladies, you are too kind!

JE2824, you look FANTASTIC!


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Wow!!! These are amazing!!! Everything is beautiful!


this was meant for panthere55!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing! 

Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday. 
Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! &#128522;


----------



## Mandy K

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> 
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! [emoji4]




Wow!!! Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee, it is really stunning! you have the most amazing collection of Hermes!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mandy K said:


> Wow!!! Stunning! [emoji7]



Thank you Mandy K :kiss:



ari said:


> Kat.Lee, it is really stunning! you have the most amazing collection of Hermes!



Thank you ari. I'm far from that still. Appreciate your kind comment.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Mandy K :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ari. I'm far from that still. Appreciate your kind comment.



And I wanted to say that everything looks amazing on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monaliceke

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! &#128522;






Mandy K said:


> Wow!!! Stunning! [emoji7]



Yes, Stunning!!


----------



## Monaliceke

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share



Very good taste!  I love colors too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> And I wanted to say that everything looks amazing on you!



Thank you ari. You are too kind and sweet. Truly appreciate it. :kiss:



luxemadam said:


> Yes, Stunning!!


Thank you luxemadam.


----------



## Monaliceke

I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Zookzik

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share




Wow! So pretty


----------



## Kat.Lee

luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share



Thank you for sharing luxemadam. We are Kelly Dog Croc twins (in different colours). Love them! And I also love the Kelly Illusion Buckle cuff that can be worn on both sides, just like their belts. Brilliant design. Please don't hesitate to share more.


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493



So chic


----------



## Mandy K

luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share




These bracelets are beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! &#128522;



Kat you have the most beautiful collection. This Lindy looks so unique and like always ... you wear it so well.


----------



## Rami00

luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share



So pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## billysmom

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493


My favorite ensemble!!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## periogirl28

Really enjoying the eye candy here. Thank you all!


----------



## Monaliceke

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for sharing luxemadam. We are Kelly  Dog Croc twins (in different colours). Love them! And I also love the  Kelly Illusion Buckle cuff that can be worn on both sides, just like  their belts. Brilliant design. Please don't hesitate to share more.



I'm honoured to be KD croc twin with you. Yes, the gator KD Sanguine was a love at first sight.
I also love the Illusion which I can wear 2-ways - either on the Swift Vermillion or Epsom Rose Jaipur.  So versatile.




Mandy K said:


> These bracelets are beautiful!


Thank you, Mandy.




Rami00 said:


> So pretty. Thanks for posting.


Thank you, Rami.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Kat you have the most beautiful collection. This Lindy looks so unique and like always ... you wear it so well.


Thank you dear Rami. You are always kind. :kiss::kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *Love all the action shots!!  Keep them coming!!
> 
> On our way to the H boutique to pick up the youngest ...
> 
> Hop over to see what I got...Post# 6370 http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-886190-425.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Oooh can't wait to see what u got!!! Meanwhile ur black B looks amazing!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi to all. Blue or etoupe? Have a great day/ evening.
> 
> View attachment 3097273




Both r TDF!!! So torn!!! Whichever u pick it will still be a winner!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mandy K said:


> Lindy and I off to work this morning. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097284




Looks amazing with ur outfit Mandy!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> 
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! [emoji4]




I love it. So so so beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share




Omg!!! The spray of colors!!! Good god! Perfect matches [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Both r TDF!!! So torn!!! Whichever u pick it will still be a winner!!




Thank u.


----------



## eternallove4bag

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493




U look amazing as usual JE2824! Was missing ur action shots!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> 
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! [emoji4]




So gorgeous!!!! Kat. Lee u r just amazing. The way u style is just outstanding [emoji122][emoji122][emoji56]


----------



## eternallove4bag

luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share




So pretty!!! Love them!


----------



## Mandy K

eternallove4bag said:


> Looks amazing with ur outfit Mandy!!!




Thanks so much!


----------



## leooh

Action shots are so difficult to photograph nicely, admire the skills you gals have... Together with your hermes treasures


----------



## Monaliceke

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty!!! Love them!



Thank you


----------



## LaChocolat

luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share



Very pretty combo!


----------



## LaChocolat

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493



You look great!


----------



## Purrsey

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493




Haven't seen your mod shot for awhile dear! What's not to love of this classic beauty!


----------



## Purrsey

LaChocolat said:


> Prettied up a very plain sheath with H to go to the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097171




Oh so pretty. Everyday should be like this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share



Love the croc kelly dog.  It looks like braise!


----------



## rubysoma

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493



Classic! Love how you dressed it.


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! &#128522;



  Not a huge fan of lindys, but I wouldn't mind yours!!!


----------



## megt10

Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture


You look fantastic and the bag is perfect. I love your dress too. 


ari said:


> When I think that I didn't want to buy this bag, I thought it was such a loud color- now I'm using it with everything. Thanks to my DH who made me buy it.


Love the color of this bag. Yeah for DH!


ari said:


> Here is a very casual look  with riding Hermes jacket, which I bought just before I was offered the orange Kelly, I wanted Kelly selier so much, so I'm happy to have her now:



What a great outfit. Love the jacket too.


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> Hi to all. Blue or etoupe? Have a great day/ evening.
> 
> View attachment 3097273



Blue!!  What color blues are they?


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> 
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! [emoji4]




Wishing you a fab weekend too dear Kat!

And can you share where your shoes are from? Love!


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> It was the funniest story, we were in Geneva last summer and going to Hermes boutique every day and I kept buying orange things, the jacket, trainers, scarf and at the last day he offered me an orange Kelly, if I knew I would not have bought so many things in the same color. So I was hesitant but my DH was like "take it, take it!" So I bought it and we were leaving the same day, it some point the SA called and apologized that he had taken 2 000 Suisse franks less, so I went back and paid the amount. He was very worried and was thankful. I think next time I visit Geneva he would offer me a bag again ))))





ari said:


> Now something different - I haven't posted for a while &#128522;





ari said:


> Shoulder Kelly in black Togo





ari said:


> And my red Kelly





ari said:


> BE Birkin



I am loving all the eye candy. Everything is beautiful and exquisitely paired.


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> It was the funniest story, we were in Geneva last summer and going to Hermes boutique every day and I kept buying orange things, the jacket, trainers, scarf and at the last day he offered me an orange Kelly, if I knew I would not have bought so many things in the same color. So I was hesitant but my DH was like "take it, take it!" So I bought it and we were leaving the same day, it some point the SA called and apologized that he had taken 2 000 Suisse franks less, so I went back and paid the amount. He was very worried and was thankful. I think next time I visit Geneva he would offer me a bag again ))))



Lovely story. Love the trainers!!  What are your orange Kellys specs if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rubysoma

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Random shot taken by my sis. B30 in action.



This picture is beautiful, especially like the pop of color from the B.


----------



## megt10

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3097151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBK went to work with me today


Love this picture. 


LaChocolat said:


> Prettied up a very plain sheath with H to go to the mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097171


You look great.


Rami00 said:


> The other day... Random shot taken by my sis. B30 in action.


Fantastic shot Rami.


Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. &#128158;&#128153;
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! &#128571;


Oh what great pictures. You look stunning.


----------



## Rami00

rubysoma said:


> This picture is beautiful, especially like the pop of color from the B.


 


megt10 said:


> Love this picture.
> 
> You look great.
> 
> Fantastic shot Rami.
> 
> Oh what great pictures. You look stunning.


 
Thank you ladies :kiss:


----------



## Monaliceke

rubysoma said:


> Love the croc kelly dog.  It looks like braise!


Thanks, the color is Sanguine.




LaChocolat said:


> Very pretty combo!


Thank you.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> My summer essentials


LOVE! The Chanel sandals are TDF. I have the Flower Power Boy bag. Didn't know they made the sandals.


tonkamama said:


> *Love all the action shots!!  Keep them coming!!
> 
> On our way to the H boutique to pick up the youngest ...
> 
> Hop over to see what I got...Post# 6370 http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-886190-425.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gorgeous B.


PrestigeH said:


> Hi to all. Blue or etoupe? Have a great day/ evening.
> 
> View attachment 3097273


Who could choose.


Mandy K said:


> Lindy and I off to work this morning. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097284


You look very chic.


panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share



My favorite red. Just stunning.


----------



## megt10

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493


So casually chic. Love the look with the B.


Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! &#128522;



Wow, another gorgeous outfit. Love the Lindy.


----------



## megt10

luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous bracelets.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> Oh so pretty. Everyday should be like this!



Thanks Purrsey


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> I am loving all the eye candy. Everything is beautiful and exquisitely paired.



+1. I totally agree!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I love it. So so so beautiful.





eternallove4bag said:


> So gorgeous!!!! Kat. Lee u r just amazing. The way u style is just outstanding [emoji122][emoji122][emoji56]





megt10 said:


> Oh what great pictures. You look stunning.





megt10 said:


> Wow, another gorgeous outfit. Love the Lindy.


Thank you ladies for your kind comments.



Purrsey said:


> Wishing you a fab weekend too dear Kat!
> And can you share where your shoes are from? Love!


Thank you Purrsey. Heels are from Christian Louboutin.


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> You look great.



Thanks so much megt10.


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> Fantastic, cool look, La Chocalat!



Thanks dear ari.


----------



## pumpkiim

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493




Loving the B!



Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> 
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! [emoji4]




Happy Friday! Thanks for sharing[emoji39]



luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share




They are TDF!! Please feel free to share some more [emoji6]


----------



## klynneann

luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share



Love this KDT!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Purrsey. Heels are from Christian Louboutin.




No wonder they are gorgeous! I only own their pigalle and simple


----------



## Monaliceke

klynneann said:


> Love this KDT!!!  Congrats!


Thank you.



pumpkiim said:


> They are TDF!! Please feel free to share some more [emoji6]


Thank you.



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous bracelets.


Thank you.


----------



## Mandy K

megt10 said:


> LOVE! The Chanel sandals are TDF. I have the Flower Power Boy bag. Didn't know they made the sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B.
> 
> 
> 
> Who could choose.
> 
> 
> 
> You look very chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite red. Just stunning.




Thanks meg! [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> Blue!!  What color blues are they?




Hi is Blue de galice


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> No wonder they are gorgeous! I only own their pigalle and simple



Thank you. Pigalle is a must have and classic style! &#128096;


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh can't wait to see what u got!!! Meanwhile ur black B looks amazing!!





Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! &#128522;



Kay, your Lindy is a stunner!  Beautiful dress.


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> I am loving all the eye candy. Everything is beautiful and exquisitely paired.



Thank you Meg, it is a great compliment!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies...  I got offered a Jige..  



eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh can't wait to see what u got!!! Meanwhile ur black
> 
> B looks amazing!!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous B.
> .


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kay, your Lindy is a stunner!  Beautiful dress.


Thank you so much tonkamama. &#128522;


----------



## ari

rubysoma said:


> Lovely story. Love the trainers!!  What are your orange Kellys specs if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you! It is 35 orange Epsom Sellier


----------



## ari

35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.



But you match it so well. Beautiful ! &#128077;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128092;


----------



## crazyaboutbags

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.



Your collection is stunning ari  I totally agree with you, IMHO Orange is a wonderful neutral color in a bag, in my world, it goes with everything!!!!  I love it! For me Brown is a more difficult color to match.

Congrats, your collection is divine!!!!!


----------



## panthere55

megt10 said:


> LOVE! The Chanel sandals are TDF. I have the Flower Power Boy bag. Didn't know they made the sandals.
> 
> Gorgeous B.
> 
> Who could choose.
> 
> You look very chic.
> 
> 
> My favorite red. Just stunning.


 


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! The spray of colors!!! Good god! Perfect matches [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 


luxemadam said:


> Very good taste!  I love colors too.


 


Zookzik said:


> Wow! So pretty


 


Nikonina said:


> Oh wow, beautiful colors


 


BBdieBiene said:


> Your photos are just stunning! Love all the colors! And your shoes! Oh my, they are beyond words! [emoji151][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much!!! I love bright colors


----------



## panthere55

HGT said:


> Love the wedges!


 


jssl1688 said:


> Gorg!!! Love the colors!!


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.



Yeah I totally agree with that.  You rock it well though.  



Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! &#128522;



You look so very amazing.  I love everything!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.




U look gorgeous ari!!! U have matched ur B chocolate so well with ur outfit!!!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. *Pigalle is a must have and classic style!* &#128096;


I have them but never wear them. Does that count? They kill my feet.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.



Beautiful.


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.




You look amazing, love your collections of bags.


----------



## juliet827

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! &#128522;



Wow!!!!!! What a showstopper! Love how you style it too! Just gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.


----------



## iamyumi

Mandy K said:


> So pretty- love that BBK




Thank you love that lindy on you!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## iamyumi

megt10 said:


> Love this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic shot Rami.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what great pictures. You look stunning.







eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!







Rami00 said:


> You look very elegant.




Thank you ladies! Everyone looks so stunning and all the lovely bags are such eye candies!


----------



## iamyumi

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493




Love this look! So chic!


----------



## pumpkiim

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.




Love the outfit![emoji39][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ethengdurst

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.



Love the casual look! You carry your B so well.


----------



## Ethengdurst

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.



You look lovely


----------



## megt10

pumpkiim said:


> Love the outfit![emoji39][emoji173]&#65039;





Ethengdurst said:


> Love the casual look! You carry your B so well.



Thank you so much ladies. Loving the Gris T.


----------



## designerdiva40

Bamboo details today....... I would love a Birkin or Kelly in bamboo


----------



## designerdiva40

Woclover11 said:


> Lovely! What color is the blue/green clic clac?



Hi the one worn with the orange is Emerald


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.



Laid back, casual chic.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> You look so very amazing.  I love everything!



Thank you dear &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I have them but never wear them. Does that count? They kill my feet.


I understand C Louboutin isn't for everyone and they kill many's feet. Don't blame you. &#128513;


----------



## Kat.Lee

juliet827 said:


> Wow!!!!!! What a showstopper! Love how you style it too! Just gorgeous.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.


So glad to see you are loving your Gris T. Perhaps you were not doing something exciting but I bet always feel exciting to take it out with you! &#128150;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Btw Meg I love how comfortably casual you look. &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

designerdiva40 said:


> Bamboo details today....... I would love a Birkin or Kelly in bamboo



Slovenly stacking. Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Correction: lovely stacking. Sorry. Silly auto correction &#128513;&#128534;


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> I understand C Louboutin isn't for everyone and they kill many's feet. Don't blame you. &#128513;



I was referring to the Pigalle specifically. I probably have 60 pairs of CL shoes and boots and booties. I would say half I find comfortable another 1/4 are ok and the rest need new homes I already rehomed the Pigalle. I am on a quest to keep only things I am wearing or will wear at some point.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I was referring to the Pigalle specifically. I probably have 60 pairs of CL shoes and boots and booties. I would say half I find comfortable another 1/4 are ok and the rest need new homes I already rehomed the Pigalle. I am on a quest to keep only things I am wearing or will wear at some point.



Oh I see. You have a shoe empire Meg! That's the kind of quest I should be doing. Keep up&#128513;


----------



## Purrsey

megt10 said:


> I have them but never wear them. Does that count? They kill my feet.




Haha I would have worn them more if they are not 100mm. I can't walk too long in that height. So I keep them for special dates


----------



## Rami00

Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> I was referring to the Pigalle specifically. I probably have 60 pairs of CL shoes and boots and booties. I would say half I find comfortable another 1/4 are ok and the rest need new homes I already rehomed the Pigalle. I am on a quest to keep only things I am wearing or will wear at some point.



Meg... Girl! You have a perfect closet ever made ... Filed with all the goodies a girl would ever need.


----------



## Purrsey

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.




But I feel excited with this whole outfit! I'm glad little rodeo is coming along. Ha.


----------



## Purrsey

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.




I don't have brown bag but orange. I agree orange is versatile! However I'm not very sure of red. 

Beautiful bag on you my dear.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.



You paired it beautifully tho. My closet has the same color palette as yours and I think gold is the only brown I could do. I find red brings the perfect balance to my wardrobe... Orange I am not so sure about.. I wear too much black. I have seen ladies totally rocking it here.


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.




Beautiful outfit and B and the Chocolate GHW tights everything together.


----------



## Mandy K

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.




Such an elegant combination- gorgeous


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.




*megt10 ~ you look so chic!! * I got the same CL sandals from last season except mine is in black (yeah...I love "almost" everything in black...).


----------



## Mandy K

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.




So pretty Meg


----------



## tonkamama

designerdiva40 said:


> Bamboo details today....... I would love a Birkin or Kelly in bamboo



designerdiva40 ~ Such a happy color!  Love your stack!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!




Rami ~ Everything is beautiful about this action shot of your shawl and K.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

*On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.  
*


----------



## BKKTina

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *



I love this necklace! The way you've styled it here is so chic. Lovely.


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi to all, good day.
Like to share a combination today. Hermes Illusion bracelet, Hermes horse charm and Ralph Lauren Soft Ricky. [emoji3]


----------



## megt10

designerdiva40 said:


> Bamboo details today....... I would love a Birkin or Kelly in bamboo


I love this color too.


Kat.Lee said:


> So glad to see you are loving your Gris T. Perhaps you were not doing something exciting but I bet always feel exciting to take it out with you! &#128150;


I feel like the 30 is a go anywhere kind of bag. It did make the mundane much more pleasant.


Kat.Lee said:


> Btw Meg I love how comfortably casual you look. &#128536;



Thanks, Kat. It is super hot here right now and I would normally wear a cute dress but the grocery store and my dentist office is always cold.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Correction: lovely stacking. Sorry. Silly auto correction &#128513;&#128534;





Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I see. You have a shoe empire Meg! That's the kind of quest I should be doing. Keep up&#128513;


Oh yeah, I am a shoe girl. Even the sandals I was wearing in that previous picture are CL. I have sold off a bunch of my higher heeled ones except for the somewhat comfortable or just to gorgeous I am going to have to suffer shoes.


Purrsey said:


> Haha I would have worn them more if they are not 100mm. I can't walk too long in that height. So I keep them for special dates


I hear you. I reserve those for nights when I am not going to be walking a lot. Anything over 100 hurts my knee too. 


Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!



Stunning.


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *



I literally love everything you are wearing in this pic. So chic.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Meg... Girl! You have a perfect closet ever made ... Filed with all the goodies a girl would ever need.


Yes, I need to downsize so that I can justify buying more 


Purrsey said:


> But I feel excited with this whole outfit! I'm glad little rodeo is coming along. Ha.


Aww, thank you so much. I love the rodeo charm.


Purrsey said:


> I don't have brown bag but orange. I agree orange is versatile! However I'm not very sure of red.
> 
> Beautiful bag on you my dear.


I love red as a pop of color with almost any outfit.


tonkamama said:


> *megt10 ~ you look so chic!! * I got the same CL sandals from last season except mine is in black (yeah...I love "almost" everything in black...).


I have them in black too 


Mandy K said:


> So pretty Meg



Thank you.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *


You look fabulous. I love it at as necktie. So chic. 


PrestigeH said:


> Hi to all, good day.
> Like to share a combination today. Hermes Illusion bracelet, Hermes horse charm and Ralph Lauren Soft Ricky. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3098349



What a great match.


----------



## juliet827

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *



This is so chic. I've wanted a Farandole for a long time...seeing you wear this makes me think it may have to be my next purchase!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love it at as necktie. So chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great match.




Thank u for the great compliment. [emoji3]


----------



## juliet827

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!



Everything about this is fabulous. Period.


----------



## megt10

View attachment 3098358


Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I see. You have a shoe empire Meg! That's the kind of quest I should be doing. Keep up&#128513;



Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.


----------



## leooh

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *




Perfect outfit!


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!




Very demure, very ladylike... Very classy!


----------



## leooh

JE2824 said:


> Casual OOTD with my Birkin 35. I love this baby!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3097493




Love your casual outfit with a birkin! I love nautical stripes but I look massive in them


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share




I simply love these. The red and the jige!!


----------



## leooh

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.




Dream shoe closet.. Though I can't wear heels ever. 

But I love your smile best of all dear, in that grocery shopping outfit


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.



Oh Meg. You are an angel to share your well organised shoe empire/cabinet. Simply awesome! I find it kind of a full time job to keep our goodies organised and easy accessed! &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *



Very lovely in every way. Love the versatility of Farandole necklace!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi to all, good day.
> Like to share a combination today. Hermes Illusion bracelet, Hermes horse charm and Ralph Lauren Soft Ricky. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3098349



Beautiful matching.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful matching.




Thank you Kat. Love the colour of the bag.


----------



## pumpkiim

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.




MAJOR shoe envy Meg![emoji151]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!



Flawless!!! Love it &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pumpkiim

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!




Seriously contemplating getting Gris T from your pics Rami!



PrestigeH said:


> Hi to all, good day.
> Like to share a combination today. Hermes Illusion bracelet, Hermes horse charm and Ralph Lauren Soft Ricky. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3098349




Stunning combination!


----------



## PrestigeH

pumpkiim said:


> Seriously contemplating getting Gris T from your pics Rami!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning combination!




Thank you Pumpkiim


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Seriously contemplating getting Gris T from your pics Rami


It's a good choice to compliment your neat style and your awesome collection pumpkiim. &#128536;


----------



## rubysoma

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.



Wow! Hope you post in the glass slipper/CL forums! Sadly, it seems barely anyone wears heels in my neck of the woods, so I feel over dressed if I do.


----------



## rubysoma

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!



They go so well together! Hope you post it in the perfect bag/shawl/scarf thread.


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a good choice to compliment your neat style and your awesome collection pumpkiim. [emoji8]




Will definitely plant a bug in my SA's ear [emoji6]


----------



## LaChocolat

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *



This is stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.



   WOW!  This is amazing!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.



Just died. Omg! Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.



Such a cutie!  I love this look.


----------



## Rami00

pumpkiim said:


> Seriously contemplating getting Gris T from your pics Rami!
> 
> Stunning combination!


Thank you! You could tell how much I love... Seriously, there is pic posted by me everyday. It's a perfect neutral.



Kat.Lee said:


> It's a good choice to compliment your neat style and your awesome collection pumpkiim. &#128536;


Thank you Kat :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

rubysoma said:


> They go so well together! Hope you post it in the perfect bag/shawl/scarf thread.


Thank you! I'll do it right now 


leooh said:


> Very demure, very ladylike... Very classy!


Thank you! You are a sweetheart!


----------



## Mulan16

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.



Amazing!


----------



## Mulan16

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share



Love the colors! They're so vivid!


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks everyone for your kind compliment! Have a wonderful weekend!  




Rami00 said:


> I literally love everything you are wearing in this pic. So chic.





megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love it at as necktie. So chic.
> 
> 
> What a great match.





juliet827 said:


> This is so chic. I've wanted a Farandole for a long time...seeing you wear this makes me think it may have to be my next purchase!





leooh said:


> Perfect outfit!





Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely in every way. Love the versatility of Farandole necklace!





LaChocolat said:


> This is stunning!


----------



## tonkamama

BKKTina said:


> I love this necklace! The way you've styled it here is so chic. Lovely.



Thank you Dear!


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.



Amazing shoe closet!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *



tonkamama, lovely outfit, beautiful B! Love the Farandole - it's really versatile-it goes with everything making the outfit special, but not that formal as other necklaces. Fantastic &#128512;


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.



Meg, love the way you combined the colors)))


----------



## ari

designerdiva40 said:


> Bamboo details today....... I would love a Birkin or Kelly in bamboo



Omg! This is so beautiful and fresh))


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> I was referring to the Pigalle specifically. I probably have 60 pairs of CL shoes and boots and booties. I would say half I find comfortable another 1/4 are ok and the rest need new homes I already rehomed the Pigalle. I am on a quest to keep only things I am wearing or will wear at some point.



I gave mine away, very uncomfortable, pretty-yes, but not for my feet! I had like 15 pairs, just kept a couple.


----------



## Mandy K

Weekend details. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

Mandy K said:


> Weekend details. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098539




Love the scarf with the black Lindy!


----------



## H.C.LV.

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share



Oh Panthere you look fabulous! I was considering these shoes too... are they comfortable??


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mandy K said:


> Weekend details. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098539



Lovely. Happy weekend to you too.


----------



## Mandy K

leooh said:


> Love the scarf with the black Lindy!







Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely. Happy weekend to you too.




Thank you both for your lovely comments [emoji4]


----------



## Purrsey

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.




That is an empire all right. Nice sight.


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Weekend details. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098539




So cute that scarf!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> So cute that scarf!




Thanks! I bought the scarf in Paris so it's extra special to me because it reminds me of my most recent trip there [emoji4]


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Thanks! I bought the scarf in Paris so it's extra special to me because it reminds me of my most recent trip there [emoji4]




I'm sure it is  please show how your wear that scarf soon!


----------



## doves75

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.




What a perfect outfit for this HOT day!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## jalapeno

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> 
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! [emoji4]




Kat your L is beautiful but OMG your hair!! So perfect! I love your shoes too!


----------



## lovely64

The Hermès in action here is my Lexie boots.


----------



## Kat.Lee

jalapeno said:


> Kat your L is beautiful but OMG your hair!! So perfect! I love your shoes too!



Awww Thank you J. You are too kind and sweet. &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> The Hermès in action here is my Lexie boots.
> 
> View attachment 3098625



Beautiful booties and lovely matching top.


----------



## lovely64

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful booties and lovely matching top.




Thank you dear![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> The Hermès in action here is my Lexie boots.
> 
> View attachment 3098625



These boots are perfect to the weather today, it's too cool for late summer!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662



Perfect match!


----------



## Mandy K

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662




Gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect match!





Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you both! &#128536; I had to throw my Burberry trench on to stay warm.


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!



 that shawl is perfect for Gris T, which is hands down the perfect neutral (besides black, ha ha).


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662



Oh so pretty!


----------



## megt10

leooh said:


> Dream shoe closet.. Though I can't wear heels ever.
> 
> But I love your smile best of all dear, in that grocery shopping outfit


Thank so much Leooh. I find I wear heels less and less.


Kat.Lee said:


> Oh Meg. You are an angel to share your well organised shoe empire/cabinet. Simply awesome! I find it kind of a full time job to keep our goodies organised and easy accessed! &#128536;


Thank Kat. It is a full-time job for sure. At least since I have gone overboard.


pumpkiim said:


> MAJOR shoe envy Meg![emoji151]


Thank you, Pumpkiim. 


rubysoma said:


> Wow! Hope you post in the glass slipper/CL forums! Sadly, it seems barely anyone wears heels in my neck of the woods, so I feel over dressed if I do.


I used to be on the CL thread all the time hence the shoe collection. I never worry about feeling overdressed in heels. I just worry that they bother my knee if I wear them too often. I have made it my mission to find lower heel shoes that are comfortable and pretty to wear with my clothes and reserve the higher heels for special occasions. I do like wearing my B's best with heels though.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Just died. Omg! Wow! Wow! Wow!





LaChocolat said:


> Such a cutie!  I love this look.





Mulan16 said:


> Amazing!





tonkamama said:


> Amazing shoe closet!





ari said:


> Meg, love the way you combined the colors)))





ari said:


> I gave mine away, very uncomfortable, pretty-yes, but not for my feet! I had like 15 pairs, just kept a couple.


Thank you, ladies. Ari, I have donated at least 20 pairs already, given a few to friends and sold several more. I need to evaluate the rest one of these days and remove another 25%. I actually wear my Valentino kitten the most I have them in almost every color.


----------



## Canneiv

Here is my Birkin 30. I find it's fun to take snapshots in different store to compare how it look under different lighting.  I got this idea from a British news reporter.


----------



## megt10

Mandy K said:


> Weekend details. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098539


Fabulous.


Purrsey said:


> That is an empire all right. Nice sight.


Thank you. It will look much better when I get to a more manageable size and don't have shoes in ever section of the house.


doves75 said:


> What a perfect outfit for this HOT day!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


Thank you. You are very kind.


lovely64 said:


> The Hermès in action here is my Lexie boots.
> 
> View attachment 3098625


Love them. I tried them on when I was at SCP but I think I need them in a 39 and they didn't have them. He had some on hold at another store, but I spent so much decided not to order them. I will try them again next week when I go. They sure are pretty. 


periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662


You look amazing. Love the bag. Well actually everything you are wearing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.







megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.




First of all megt10 u look chic no matter whether u r running errands or just going to the doctors!!! U have impeccable taste!!!

AND to top it all ur closet one can only dream of!!! My god!!! I wish I could live in it[emoji6] look at ur shoes!!! I seriously thought I loved my clothes closet, my shawl drawers and shoe closet where I actually organize by designers but one look at urs and mine feels like an amateur job!!! U r just amazing!!! Pls keep the pictures coming!!! Everytime I see ur closets I go into dreamland [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Canneiv said:


> Here is my Birkin 30. I find it's fun to take snapshots in different store to compare how it look under different lighting.  I got this idea from a British news reporter.
> View attachment 3098676




Love it!!!! Craving a B30 now [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662




I love ur dress and honestly u r wearing my fav color!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> The Hermès in action here is my Lexie boots.
> 
> View attachment 3098625




Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mandy K said:


> Weekend details. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098539




Mandy love ur scarf with the lindy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *




Chic as always!!! Love the outfit and ur accessories head to toe!!! Very well put together tonkamama!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!




What a perfect match Rami!!! Perfect shawl for the perfect bag!!! Gris T is so on my radar!!! And I share ur love for CSGM!!! So hooked!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

designerdiva40 said:


> Bamboo details today....... I would love a Birkin or Kelly in bamboo




Love the green!! How well coordinated!


----------



## Mandy K

megt10 said:


> Fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It will look much better when I get to a more manageable size and don't have shoes in ever section of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You are very kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Love them. I tried them on when I was at SCP but I think I need them in a 39 and they didn't have them. He had some on hold at another store, but I spent so much decided not to order them. I will try them again next week when I go. They sure are pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing. Love the bag. Well actually everything you are wearing.







eternallove4bag said:


> Mandy love ur scarf with the lindy!




Thanks so much [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

Canneiv said:


> Here is my Birkin 30. I find it's fun to take snapshots in different store to compare how it look under different lighting.  I got this idea from a British news reporter.
> View attachment 3098676


That is an interesting idea. I am going to have to try it. I love the bag no matter what light it is pictured in. Such a great outfit with it.


eternallove4bag said:


> First of all megt10 u look chic no matter whether u r running errands or just going to the doctors!!! U have impeccable taste!!!
> 
> AND to top it all ur closet one can only dream of!!! My god!!! I wish I could live in it[emoji6] look at ur shoes!!! I seriously thought I loved my clothes closet, my shawl drawers and shoe closet where I actually organize by designers but one look at urs and mine feels like an amateur job!!! U r just amazing!!! Pls keep the pictures coming!!! Everytime I see ur closets I go into dreamland [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you. You are so sweet. I tried to keep all my designers together, but some shoes don't fit well except in certain spots. I would love to see your shawl drawer. I have devoted a smaller cabinet that used to hold pants, scarves and shawls. I had to move the pants as my scarf and shawls have become unmanageable. I keep several on each hanger hung up. I try to arrange them by cw.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Thank you. You are so sweet. I tried to keep all my designers together, but some shoes don't fit well except in certain spots. I would love to see your shawl drawer. I have devoted a smaller cabinet that used to hold pants, scarves and shawls. I had to move the pants as my scarf and shawls have become unmanageable. I keep several on each hanger hung up. I try to arrange them by cw.


 Your scarves and shawls must be like "Scarves mountain, Shawls sea"!


----------



## Mulan16

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662



This looks amazing! Love the color!


----------



## Mulan16

Canneiv said:


> Here is my Birkin 30. I find it's fun to take snapshots in different store to compare how it look under different lighting.  I got this idea from a British news reporter.
> View attachment 3098676



So fun! Wow that does make a difference!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Your scarves and shawls must be like "Scarves mountain, Shawls sea"!



Unfortunately, that is the case. I need to go through them and see which I never wear and find them a new home. That or edit my skirts and move the scarves to another closet so the shawls have more room. Here they are waiting for action . This is before this seasons additions.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Unfortunately, that is the case. I need to go through them and see which I never wear and find them a new home. That or edit my skirts and move the scarves to another closet so the shawls have more room. Here they are waiting for action . This is before this seasons additions.



Woooowwwww. That is amazing. 
You can open up a second-hand shop Meg! &#128513;&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> That is an interesting idea. I am going to have to try it. I love the bag no matter what light it is pictured in. Such a great outfit with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You are so sweet. I tried to keep all my designers together, but some shoes don't fit well except in certain spots. I would love to see your shawl drawer. I have devoted a smaller cabinet that used to hold pants, scarves and shawls. I had to move the pants as my scarf and shawls have become unmanageable. I keep several on each hanger hung up. I try to arrange them by cw.




Will definitely post a pic of my shawl drawers soon!!! I just loved ur idea of putting them on hangers! I do struggle sometimes trying to figure out what I have since I am big into shawls and scarves and sometimes I have to put one on top of the other [emoji24][emoji24] to fit in the drawers! The hangers look like a great alternative!!! Ur closet is a dream truly!!!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Woooowwwww. That is amazing.
> You can open up a second-hand shop Meg! &#128513;&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;



LOL, when I started selling some stuff from my closet last year I did have people message me wanting to know where my store was located . I am going to try and go through them this weekend and rearrange them by color again and pull out my least favorite ones. I know there have to be a few of them that aren't my favorite. I will move them downstairs with my jackets. If I don't miss them then I will let them go this winter. I need to at this point stick to a one in one out rule. Thank goodness the scarves don't take up as much room. Unfortunately, I find that I wear my shawls a lot more often than my scarves. Since I am going to Hermes this Tuesday to pick up a scarf and do a little shopping I better get with it.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Will definitely post a pic of my shawl drawers soon!!! I just loved ur idea of putting them on hangers! I do struggle sometimes trying to figure out what I have since I am big into shawls and scarves and sometimes I have to put one on top of the other [emoji24][emoji24] to fit in the drawers! The hangers look like a great alternative!!! Ur closet is a dream truly!!!



Thank you. I don't know if you saw the thread I did when I created the closet it has been resurrected. If I could I would hang just about everything. Once I put something in a drawer it is out of sight and I don't think of it again or remember what I have. If I put my scarves and shawls in a drawer I would wear whatever was on top as opposed to being able to pull them out and really look through them for the exact scarf or shawl that I am looking for.


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> Oh so pretty!



Thank you!



megt10 said:


> Fabulous.
> 
> Thank you. It will look much better when I get to a more manageable size and don't have shoes in ever section of the house.
> 
> Thank you. You are very kind.
> 
> Love them. I tried them on when I was at SCP but I think I need them in a 39 and they didn't have them. He had some on hold at another store, but I spent so much decided not to order them. I will try them again next week when I go. They sure are pretty.
> 
> You look amazing. Love the bag. Well actually everything you are wearing.



Dear Meg, I admire your fabulous closet and collection of bags, shoes and silks but far more than it is my respect for you taking such good care of your MIL. &#55357;&#56397;



eternallove4bag said:


> I love ur dress and honestly u r wearing my fav color!!! Gorgeous!!!



Thank you! I like Tosca so much I have 3 bags, an SO lined in it and lots of SLGs.



Mulan16 said:


> This looks amazing! Love the color!



Thank you so much.


----------



## pumpkiim

megt10 said:


> Unfortunately, that is the case. I need to go through them and see which I never wear and find them a new home. That or edit my skirts and move the scarves to another closet so the shawls have more room. Here they are waiting for action . This is before this seasons additions.







Kat.Lee said:


> Woooowwwww. That is amazing.
> 
> You can open up a second-hand shop Meg! [emoji16][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji8]




Well if this ever happens, we know Meg will have more in inventory than an H boutique itself [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Mandy K said:


> Weekend details. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098539


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662


Wow! Talk about perfect match. You look gorgeous.


Canneiv said:


> Here is my Birkin 30. I find it's fun to take snapshots in different store to compare how it look under different lighting.  I got this idea from a British news reporter.
> View attachment 3098676


It's a rare beauty. Enjoy it!


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> that shawl is perfect for Gris T, which is hands down the perfect neutral (besides black, ha ha).


Thank you! :kiss: the idea of black has crossed my mind... Several times lol. Trying to stay away from retail therapy. LOL


eternallove4bag said:


> What a perfect match Rami!!! Perfect shawl for the perfect bag!!! Gris T is so on my radar!!! And I share ur love for CSGM!!! So hooked!!!


Thank you :kiss:

The first time I have used the shawl ... I knew right away that  scarves weren't for me. LOL. I get soooo much use outta shawls. Hooked!!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> tonkamama, lovely outfit, beautiful B! Love the Farandole - it's really versatile-it goes with everything making the outfit special, but not that formal as other necklaces. Fantastic &#128512;



*ari ~* Thank you, Farandole necklace is so unique and fun to wear.  



eternallove4bag said:


> Chic as always!!! Love the outfit and ur accessories head to toe!!! Very well put together tonkamama!



*eternallove4bag ~* You are so sweet.  I love wearing mostly silver accessories, and H silver is an addiction.  Need to save up for more.


----------



## pumpkiim

Feeling the H blues [emoji170]


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Meg, I admire your fabulous closet and collection of bags, shoes and silks but far more than it is my respect for you taking such good care of your MIL. &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I like Tosca so much I have 3 bags, an SO lined in it and lots of SLGs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


Thank you so much. I am very privileged to be able to do this for my MIL. She is like a mom to me. I lost my mom 21 years ago. So I get to do the things for her that I didn't get to do for my own mom. We have a wonderful relationship that my friends are quite jealous of. Seriously she is the best!


pumpkin said:


> Well if this ever happens, we know Meg will have more in inventory than an H boutique itself [emoji6]



 getting there.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I don't know if you saw the thread I did when I created the closet it has been resurrected. If I could I would hang just about everything. Once I put something in a drawer it is out of sight and I don't think of it again or remember what I have. If I put my scarves and shawls in a drawer I would wear whatever was on top as opposed to being able to pull them out and really look through them for the exact scarf or shawl that I am looking for.




Totally agree!!! Happens to me all the time!!! So I really loved ur idea of the hangers. I am going to check out your thread. Here is my current way of storing my scarves and shawls in drawers! Not the most efficient but I am trying to make it work[emoji24][emoji24]
	

		
			
		

		
	










My hermes shawls is my baby collection. Just started last month but hoping to add more down the line... Now if I could just find more space to store the future ones [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! :kiss: the idea of black has crossed my mind... Several times lol. Trying to stay away from retail therapy. LOL
> 
> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> The first time I have used the shawl ... I knew right away that  scarves weren't for me. LOL. I get soooo much use outta shawls. Hooked!!!!!




So agree with u Rami. I had to figure out for myself that scarves may not be my thing! I end up always reaching for my shawls when I go out!!!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Totally agree!!! Happens to me all the time!!! So I really loved ur idea of the hangers. I am going to check out your thread. Here is my current way of storing my scarves and shawls in drawers! Not the most efficient but I am trying to make it work[emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099005
> View attachment 3099006
> View attachment 3099007
> View attachment 3099009
> View attachment 3099010
> View attachment 3099011
> View attachment 3099012
> 
> 
> My hermes shawls is my baby collection. Just started last month but hoping to add more down the line... Now if I could just find more space to store the future ones [emoji6]



Omg! Wow! Now this is a collection!!!  

You are so organized..  I am all over the place.


----------



## mistikat

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am very privileged to be able to do this for my MIL. She is like a mom to me. I lost my mom 21 years ago. So I get to do the things for her that I didn't get to do for my own mom. We have a wonderful relationship that my friends are quite jealous of. Seriously she is the best!
> 
> 
> getting there.





eternallove4bag said:


> Totally agree!!! Happens to me all the time!!! So I really loved ur idea of the hangers. I am going to check out your thread. Here is my current way of storing my scarves and shawls in drawers! Not the most efficient but I am trying to make it work[emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099005
> View attachment 3099006
> View attachment 3099007
> View attachment 3099009
> View attachment 3099010
> View attachment 3099011
> View attachment 3099012
> 
> 
> My hermes shawls is my baby collection. Just started last month but hoping to add more down the line... Now if I could just find more space to store the future ones [emoji6]





eternallove4bag said:


> So agree with u Rami. I had to figure out for myself that scarves may not be my thing! I end up always reaching for my shawls when I go out!!!





Rami00 said:


> Omg! Wow! Now this is a collection!!!
> 
> You are so organized..  I am all over the place.



Great shawl and scarf collection! But can we please go back to the thread topic, which is your Hermes items being worn?

Thanks all!


----------



## Rami00

RC B30 in action.


----------



## Rami00

pumpkiim said:


> Feeling the H blues [emoji170]
> View attachment 3098965



Sweet God! Love this.


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> LOL, when I started selling some stuff from my closet last year I did have people message me wanting to know where my store was located . I am going to try and go through them this weekend and rearrange them by color again and pull out my least favorite ones. I know there have to be a few of them that aren't my favorite. I will move them downstairs with my jackets. If I don't miss them then I will let them go this winter. I need to at this point stick to a one in one out rule. Thank goodness the scarves don't take up as much room. Unfortunately, I find that I wear my shawls a lot more often than my scarves. Since I am going to Hermes this Tuesday to pick up a scarf and do a little shopping I better get with it.




If you do open up a shop, I bet it'll call "Megan's closet" [emoji7] I love to pay a visit one day!  Please give me a TPF members VIP card!


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Feeling the H blues [emoji170]
> View attachment 3098965



Beautiful as always. &#128536;&#128153;


----------



## tonkamama

WOW 




megt10 said:


> Unfortunately, that is the case. I need to go through them and see which I never wear and find them a new home. That or edit my skirts and move the scarves to another closet so the shawls have more room. Here they are waiting for action . This is before this seasons additions.





eternallove4bag said:


> Totally agree!!! Happens to me all the time!!! So I really loved ur idea of the hangers. I am going to check out your thread. Here is my current way of storing my scarves and shawls in drawers! Not the most efficient but I am trying to make it work[emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099005
> View attachment 3099006
> View attachment 3099007
> View attachment 3099009
> View attachment 3099010
> View attachment 3099011
> View attachment 3099012
> 
> 
> My hermes shawls is my baby collection. Just started last month but hoping to add more down the line... Now if I could just find more space to store the future ones [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action.



*Rami00 ~* your mod shots make me want a RED Birkin in my life!!....  but need to wait for another year tho and if my SA will find one by then.  To make myself feel little better (not having a red B yet), got the 15B Red Caviar Jumbo .


----------



## tonkamama

pumpkiim said:


> Feeling the H blues [emoji170]
> View attachment 3098965




*pumpkiim ~* I love this action shot, such great color combo!


----------



## panthere55

Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662



periogirl ~ so elegant!  Love all your girly dresses.


----------



## tonkamama

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!



panthere55 ~ You wear bright colors really well  And the C is TDF!


----------



## Kat.Lee

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!



So beautiful &#128154;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action.



Very lovely!


----------



## pumpkiim

Rami00 said:


> Sweet God! Love this.







Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful as always. [emoji8][emoji170]







tonkamama said:


> *pumpkiim ~* I love this action shot, such great color combo!




Thanks for letting me share ladies [emoji4]


Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action.




Love this shot!



panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!




The holy grail of H greens![emoji119]&#127995; thanks for sharing!![emoji172]


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662




Such pretty Tosca shade!


----------



## Purrsey

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!




Fainted!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> *Rami00 ~* your mod shots make me want a RED Birkin in my life!!....  but need to wait for another year tho and if my SA will find one by then.  To make myself feel little better (not having a red B yet), got the 15B Red Caviar Jumbo .


Thank you Tonkamama. I was chasing red Chanel at the time..when I received a call from Hermès for this beautiful RC baby. It brings out perfect balance in my neutral closet. You should definitely get it 


Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely!


Thank you Kat :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!



The color queen! Love this shot Panthere55


----------



## mp4

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!



This is breathtaking!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


>




Thanks Rami


----------



## Mandy K

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!




Stunning! [emoji172]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action.




This is perfection! [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!




All I can say is WOW!!! [emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action.




[emoji182] What a sexy color!  What leather is that?


----------



## ChaneLisette

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!



Gorgeous! The color is stunning! &#128154;


----------



## Purrsey

thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Rami00

Mandy K said:


> This is perfection! [emoji7]


Thank you :kiss:


casseyelsie said:


> [emoji182] What a sexy color!  What leather is that?


Thank you :kiss:

It's an Epsom leather.


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



Ooooo how I love this Kelly so much. Impeccable.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.




Love how you match everything... And your shoes too!


----------



## perfumegirl01

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am very privileged to be able to do this for my MIL. She is like a mom to me. I lost my mom 21 years ago. So I get to do the things for her that I didn't get to do for my own mom. We have a wonderful relationship that my friends are quite jealous of. Seriously she is the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting there.




Your mother must be so proud of you!  

Back on topic, I am in awe of your closets do your silk collection.  Fabulous.


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.



So funny, I was just thinking the other day that I really need a brown bag.    You look lovely, that's a great dress, and beautiful watch!


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.



Great casual chic outfit!  Are those Chanel sandals, Meg?  If they're the ones I'm thinking, I tried them on but they looked clunky on me.  They look great on you!!

edit: hm, I think I just read that your sandals are CL?  If so, that might explain it!  Still pretty on you.


----------



## klynneann

designerdiva40 said:


> Bamboo details today....... I would love a Birkin or Kelly in bamboo



Gorgeous stack, really love this!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



Very beautiful ensemble! Love everything!!


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!



A perfect match - so pretty!


----------



## klynneann

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *





megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> I love the blouse!
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.



   Fantastic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662



Tosca is a great color and your B is beautiful, but I love your dress!



Canneiv said:


> Here is my Birkin 30. I find it's fun to take snapshots in different store to compare how it look under different lighting.  I got this idea from a British news reporter.
> View attachment 3098676



What a pretty outfit - love your top and cute sandals!  And your B is lovely - love the contrast color!!


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> Unfortunately, that is the case. I need to go through them and see which I never wear and find them a new home. That or edit my skirts and move the scarves to another closet so the shawls have more room. Here they are waiting for action . This is before this seasons additions.



Meg, I think you posted these or similar pics in another thread (maybe your closet thread) and ever since I've been thinking of hanging mine, or at least especially my mousselines since they're so hard to fold back up nicely.  Plus, as you say, they'll be more easily accessible and therefore, probably worn more often.  Thanks so much for sharing!



eternallove4bag said:


> Will definitely post a pic of my shawl drawers soon!!! I just loved ur idea of putting them on hangers! I do struggle sometimes trying to figure out what I have since I am big into shawls and scarves and sometimes I have to put one on top of the other [emoji24][emoji24] to fit in the drawers! The hangers look like a great alternative!!! Ur closet is a dream truly!!!



I'd love to see a pic of your shawl drawer too - always interested in getting new ideas and seeing how other people organize their H items.  

Edit:  woops, just saw Mistikat's admonition to get back to topic - sorry!  

But PS, did just see the pic of your shawl drawers eternallove - so organized and such pretty scarves!


----------



## klynneann

pumpkiim said:


> Feeling the H blues [emoji170]
> View attachment 3098965



  My favorite color - gorgeous!!


----------



## klynneann

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PrestigeH

Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099337




Stunning! My heart stopped for a second when I saw the green B with gold hardware...


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Stunning! My heart stopped for a second when I saw the green B with gold hardware...




Thank u Leooh. Am blessed.


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



Love everything in this pic!



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099337



Nice H collection!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love everything in this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice H collection!




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## baghagg

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.




Very beautiful


----------



## baghagg

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *




Perfection


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier shawl and Gris T in action! Enjoy your Friday evening everyone!




Rami you have great taste!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.




Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

klynneann said:


> Fantastic.





baghagg said:


> Perfection



Thank you dear!


----------



## tonkamama

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



Purrsey, your K is so elegant!  




PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099337



PrestigeH ~ I love your taste in H...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Purrsey, your K is so elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ I love your taste in H...




Thank you Tonkamama. You are so kind.


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099337




I love your choices of colors. Brilliant. May I ask what's the name of the green? Thanks.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> I love your choices of colors. Brilliant. May I ask what's the name of the green? Thanks.




Hi Purrsey thank you. It is actually Malachite but my camera seems to show more green.


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Purrsey thank you. It is actually Malachite but my camera seems to show more green.




Thanks. I'm currently looking into a green h bag (although technically I'm on a bag ban  ). I think I'm not so adventurous on brighter green but your Malachite is my kind of love! Maybe on a Lindy 26 or Picotin


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. I'm currently looking into a green h bag (although technically I'm on a bag ban  ). I think I'm not so adventurous on brighter green but your Malachite is my kind of love! Maybe on a Lindy 26 or Picotin




Yes bamboo green is kind of bright. But I really encourage u to go for colours although Classic colours are good to have also. Be adventurous and colours bring new experiences. Go for it.


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Yes bamboo green is kind of bright. But I really encourage u to go for colours although Classic colours are good to have also. Be adventurous and colours bring new experiences. Go for it.




Thanks for your dangerous encouragement. Haha.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your dangerous encouragement. Haha.




I initially only go for neutral colours. I understand. Share another one in action today. [emoji3]


----------



## Chloesam

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!



TDF panthere! I am in love with this green beauty !You look amazing!



Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action.




You look lovely Rami! Beautiful outfit with a gorgeous red B! The best true red H makes, IMO.


----------



## HPassion

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



Luv everything in the pic! I'm also planning to buy the same twillys. May I know if the shade of pink is closer to rose sakura ir confetti? Thanks very much


----------



## Mulan16

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!



Wow! Love the emerald color!


----------



## periogirl28

klynneann said:


> Tosca is a great color and your B is beautiful, but I love your dress!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty outfit - love your top and cute sandals!  And your B is lovely - love the contrast color!!





tonkamama said:


> periogirl ~ so elegant!  Love all your girly dresses.





Purrsey said:


> Such pretty Tosca shade!



Thank you very much!


----------



## periogirl28

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!





pumpkiim said:


> Feeling the H blues [emoji170]
> View attachment 3098965



Lovely exotics with perfect outfits!


----------



## Purrsey

HPassion said:


> Luv everything in the pic! I'm also planning to buy the same twillys. May I know if the shade of pink is closer to rose sakura ir confetti? Thanks very much




Thanks. I would think more of rose sakura. It's very pretty and sweet and hope you'll find them!


----------



## ninayoung

Mandy K said:


> Weekend details. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098539




Nice bag and shoes, Mandy!


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Unfortunately, that is the case. I need to go through them and see which I never wear and find them a new home. That or edit my skirts and move the scarves to another closet so the shawls have more room. Here they are waiting for action . This is before this seasons additions.




Great scarf collection, Meg! And the shoes in another post as well


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099337



Love your collection PrestigeH! &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I initially only go for neutral colours. I understand. Share another one in action today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3099457



Vivid blue. Very pretty &#128153;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Vivid blue. Very pretty [emoji170]




Thank you Kat. You have a good Sunday.


----------



## Mandy K

ninayoung said:


> Nice bag and shoes, Mandy!




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## ninayoung

Sunday in neutral colors


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518




Nice [emoji3]


----------



## Mandy K

ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518




So pretty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518



Nice.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!


----------



## Mandy K

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!




Everything is perfect and your Constance is heavenly! [emoji177]


----------



## PrestigeH

[Q UOTE=Kat.Lee;29028711]Ms. Constance says "take me out today"![/QUOTE]


Wow wonderful. Love everything!!!


----------



## Zookzik

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!




Wow!!! Very nice


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!




Beautiful!


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Nice [emoji3]







Mandy K said:


> So pretty!







Kat.Lee said:


> Nice.




Thank you!


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!




Ms. Constance is very elegant!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!



Kat, you look stunning. Love the whole attire.


----------



## SandySummer

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!




Those greens!! Beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Rami you have great taste!



Thank you baghagg :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518



Love Bs with casual looks. You nailed it!


----------



## Chloesam

pumpkiim said:


> Feeling the H blues [emoji170]
> View attachment 3098965




Loving this entire look pumpklim! You look stunning in all of your blues. Just lovely! And your B is of course TDF!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mandy K said:


> Everything is perfect and your Constance is heavenly! [emoji177]





PrestigeH said:


> [Q UOTE=Kat.Lee;29028711]Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!


Wow wonderful. Love everything!!![/QUOTE]



Zookzik said:


> Wow!!! Very nice





leooh said:


> Beautiful!





ninayoung said:


> Ms. Constance is very elegant!!





Rami00 said:


> Kat, you look stunning. Love the whole attire.



Thank you ladies for your kind comments.


----------



## megt10

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!



Wow, this is so gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


So pretty. 


klynneann said:


> Great casual chic outfit!  Are those Chanel sandals, Meg?  If they're the ones I'm thinking, I tried them on but they looked clunky on me.  They look great on you!!
> 
> edit: hm, I think I just read that your sandals are CL?  If so, that might explain it!  Still pretty on you.



Thank you, they are CL. I know the Chanel shoes you are referring to. I used to have them and felt they looked clunky on me too.


----------



## thyme

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!



wow...fabulous outfit!


----------



## megt10

klynneann said:


> Meg, I think you posted these or similar pics in another thread (maybe your closet thread) and ever since I've been thinking of hanging mine, or at least especially my mousselines since they're so hard to fold back up nicely.  Plus, as you say, they'll be more easily accessible and therefore, probably worn more often.  Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a pic of your shawl drawer too - always interested in getting new ideas and seeing how other people organize their H items.
> 
> Edit:  woops, just saw Mistikat's admonition to get back to topic - sorry!
> 
> But PS, did just see the pic of your shawl drawers eternallove - so organized and such pretty scarves!


Thank you.


PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099337


Love the Birkins. The malachite is a favorite color of mine.


PrestigeH said:


> I initially only go for neutral colours. I understand. Share another one in action today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3099457


I love this wallet. I have the same one. 


ninayoung said:


> Great scarf collection, Meg! And the shoes in another post as well


Thanks Nina.


ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518


Wow, looking great. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!


You are stunning. What a perfect outfit. I love the Chanel belt with it. Everything looks so good on you.


----------



## thyme

i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne


----------



## megt10

chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775



What a fantastic action shot. You look adorable and it looks like you had a great time.


----------



## panthere55

megt10 said:


> Wow, this is so gorgeous. Congratulations.


 


SandySummer said:


> Those greens!! Beautiful. Thanks for sharing


 


Chloesam said:


> TDF panthere! I am in love with this green beauty !You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely Rami! Beautiful outfit with a gorgeous red B! The best true red H makes, IMO.


 


Mulan16 said:


> Wow! Love the emerald color!


 


periogirl28 said:


> Lovely exotics with perfect outfits!


 


Thank you so much!


----------



## panthere55

tonkamama said:


> panthere55 ~ You wear bright colors really well  And the C is TDF!


 


Kat.Lee said:


> So beautiful &#128154;


 


Purrsey said:


> Fainted!


 


Rami00 said:


> The color queen! Love this shot Panthere55


 


mp4 said:


> This is breathtaking!  Enjoy your new beauty!


 


Mandy K said:


> Stunning! [emoji172]




Thank you for all your sweet comments!!!


----------



## pumpkiim

klynneann said:


> My favorite color - gorgeous!!







periogirl28 said:


> Lovely exotics with perfect outfits!







Chloesam said:


> Loving this entire look pumpklim! You look stunning in all of your blues. Just lovely! And your B is of course TDF!




Thank you ladies![emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pumpkiim

ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518




Very nice ninayoung! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!




GORGEOUS as always Kat.Lee! 



chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775




This brightened my Sunday afternoon hehe thanks for sharing chincac! [emoji1][emoji258]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775



Fabulous pictures with the flowers!


----------



## slongson

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!



Cute outfit! Love the constance!


----------



## lovely64

Today


----------



## bluenavy

ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518


Amazing B


----------



## bluenavy

chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775


Very cute, amazing shots


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!


You look amazing.


----------



## bluenavy

PrestigeH said:


> I initially only go for neutral colours. I understand. Share another one in action today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3099457


Love this blue, such a happy color


----------



## bluenavy

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099337


Nice collection.  Love the green B


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3099282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


Love your kelly


----------



## bluenavy

panthere55 said:


> Took my brand new baby out for a spin today. Mini constance in vert emeraude. Clic clac is also brand new in emerald color. It's a perfect match. Thank you for letting me share!


So gorgeous!!! Love the matching clic clac too


----------



## tonkamama

ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518



ninayoung ~ so cute



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!



Kat ~ gorgeous outfit and I love your  c, so chic!



chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775




chincac ~ beautiful photos and cute tpm!


----------



## tonkamama

PresKktigeH said:


> I initially only go for neutral colours. I understand. Share another one in action today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3099457



PresKktigeH ~ love your wallet, I have the same one in RC.  



lovely64 said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 3100069



Lovely ~ what a great way to start your day...  Beautiful CDC!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 3100069



Beautiful&#128010; CDC to brighten up your day!


----------



## leooh

chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775




What a beautiful day! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"

I love this bag!!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Birkins. The malachite is a favorite color of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this wallet. I have the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nina.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looking great.
> 
> 
> 
> You are stunning. What a perfect outfit. I love the Chanel belt with it. Everything looks so good on you.




Thanks Megt. [emoji3]


----------



## panthere55

bluenavy said:


> So gorgeous!!! Love the matching clic clac too




Thank you! It's a brand new color for clic clac!


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> PresKktigeH ~ love your wallet, I have the same one in RC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely ~ what a great way to start your day...  Beautiful CDC!




Thank you Tonkamama.


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> wow...fabulous outfit!





pumpkiim said:


> GORGEOUS as always Kat.Lee!





slongson said:


> Cute outfit! Love the constance!





bluenavy said:


> You look amazing.





tonkamama said:


> Kat ~ gorgeous outfit and I love your  c, so chic!


Thank you ladies for your kind comments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775



Beautiful scenery. Looks like hundreds of sunflowers smiling faces


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> I love this bag!!



Your pretty K deserves to be seen often!


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Your pretty K deserves to be seen often!




Thanks dear! 
My colleagues were afraid to touch it or accidentally spill water etc on it... I just love how smooth the barenia feels to the touch!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Your pretty K deserves to be seen often!




I love Barenia. Beautiful leather.


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> Thanks dear!
> My colleagues were afraid to touch it or accidentally spill water etc on it... I just love how smooth the barenia feels to the touch!



I can imagine the buttery feel of it. Your colleagues are very considerate and sensible to understand how precious your baby is. &#128522;


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> I love Barenia. Beautiful leather.




And I adore your collection!


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> I can imagine the buttery feel of it. Your colleagues are very considerate and sensible to understand how precious your baby is. [emoji4]




Yes I have the most wonderful colleagues ever! Though they could never understand why I buy luxury bags... That's why I come to purse forum!


----------



## pumpkiim

leooh said:


> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> I love this bag!!




I absolutely adore barenia! I have a black B in barenia and love the luminous look it has and the feel. Loving your K! ^.^


----------



## leooh

pumpkiim said:


> I absolutely adore barenia! I have a black B in barenia and love the luminous look it has and the feel. Loving your K! ^.^




I think your black barenia will be heavenly too! Is it GHW or PHW?

Thanks very much for your compliment


----------



## Chloesam

chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775




Just stunning chincac! You look so lovely amongst the beautiful flowers! Love your TPM Evie!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ninayoung

Thank you everyone! Weekends are always casual days for me.



Rami00 said:


> Love Bs with casual looks. You nailed it!







pumpkiim said:


> Very nice ninayoung!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS as always Kat.Lee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brightened my Sunday afternoon hehe thanks for sharing chincac! [emoji1][emoji258]







tonkamama said:


> ninayoung ~ so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat ~ gorgeous outfit and I love your  c, so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chincac ~ beautiful photos and cute tpm!


----------



## agumila

I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit


----------



## thyme

agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit


 
rouge pivoine looks fabulous against your colouring! 



leooh said:


> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> I love this bag!!


 
gorgeous K! 



leooh said:


> What a beautiful day! Thanks for sharing...


 
thank you!


----------



## thyme

pumpkiim said:


> This brightened my Sunday afternoon hehe thanks for sharing chincac!


 
thank you *pumpkiim *




Madam Bijoux said:


> Fabulous pictures with the flowers!


 

thank you *Madam Bijoux*



bluenavy said:


> Very cute, amazing shots


 
thank you *bluenavy*



tonkamama said:


> chincac ~ beautiful photos and cute tpm!


 
thnak you *tonkamama*



Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful scenery. Looks like hundreds of sunflowers smiling faces


 
it is an amazing sight..all the sunflowers -  facing one way. this year they didn't grow too tall but apparently they can reach up to 2m!!


----------



## thyme

Chloesam said:


> Just stunning chincac! You look so lovely amongst the beautiful flowers! Love your TPM Evie!


 
thank you *Chloesam *



megt10 said:


> What a fantastic action shot. You look adorable and it looks like you had a great time.


 
thank you *megt10   *it was a lovely day indeed and the fresh lavender air was so intoxicating


----------



## Kat.Lee

K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538



Truly is a brighten up factor. Very pretty &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> The Hermès in action here is my Lexie boots.
> 
> View attachment 3098625



these boots look fantastic on you, lovely64! 
are they blue?


----------



## ari

pumpkiim said:


> Feeling the H blues [emoji170]
> View attachment 3098965


beautiful!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662



LOvely colors!






Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. &#128522;



Kat.Lee, you are amazing! another fantastic look!


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. [emoji4]




Love etoupe, love sellier, love everything about your Kelly! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. [emoji4]




Perfection!  Everything so nicely put together.  Nothing overdone.  GREAT MOD PIC!!!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099337



fantastic look!



PrestigeH said:


> I initially only go for neutral colours. I understand. Share another one in action today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3099457



Beautiful!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!



wow, lovely Constance!



chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775



wonderful pictures!



lovely64 said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 3100069



lovely, you make the most amazing pictures.



leooh said:


> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> Beutiful bag!


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> these boot look fantastic on you, lovely64!
> 
> are they blue?




Thank you! They are teal coloured.


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> fantastic look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, lovely Constance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely, you make the most amazing pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> 
> 
> Beutiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie [emoji173]&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lovely64

tonkamama said:


> PresKktigeH ~ love your wallet, I have the same one in RC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely ~ what a great way to start your day...  Beautiful CDC!




Thank you dear!


----------



## lovely64

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful[emoji246] CDC to brighten up your day!




Thank you sweetie [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> LOvely colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee, you are amazing! another fantastic look!



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. &#128522;



Lovely outfit! I think we are twins on quite a lot of items!


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. [emoji4]




Gorgeous outfit dear! What a great start to the week


----------



## leooh

agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538




Lovely birkin!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. &#128522;



Kat, Another fabulous shot!


----------



## Giuliana

agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538




Looks great on you! Who makes your shoes?


----------



## Rami00

leooh said:


> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> I love this bag!!


Your Kelly is stunning! 


agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538


I totally agree with you. Looks beautiful with your outfit.


----------



## leooh

Thanks Rami00
Thanks Ari [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Kat.Lee, you are amazing! another fantastic look!





ninayoung said:


> Love etoupe, love sellier, love everything about your Kelly! [emoji173]&#65039;





casseyelsie said:


> Perfection!  Everything so nicely put together.  Nothing overdone.  GREAT MOD PIC!!!





ari said:


> wow, lovely Constance!





periogirl28 said:


> Lovely outfit! I think we are twins on quite a lot of items!





leooh said:


> Gorgeous outfit dear! What a great start to the week





Rami00 said:


> Kat, Another fabulous shot!


Thank you ladies for your kind comments.


----------



## thyme

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. &#55357;&#56842;


 
gorgeous K! 



ari said:


> wonderful pictures!


 

thank you *ari*


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> gorgeous K!



Thank you chincac.


----------



## lovely64

Stacking with a message. Bris, stop violence against children.


----------



## lovely64

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. [emoji4]




Fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lovely64

agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pumpkiim

leooh said:


> I think your black barenia will be heavenly too! Is it GHW or PHW?
> 
> Thanks very much for your compliment




It is GHW [emoji4]



agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538




Love it! [emoji175]



Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. [emoji4]



Happy Monday Kat.Lee! Great outfit and amazing K as always!



ari said:


> beautiful!




Thank you!



lovely64 said:


> Stacking with a message. Bris, stop violence against children.
> 
> View attachment 3100717




Lovely stack and I love the significance!


----------



## marina230

my Birkin and Beachkin.


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Happy Monday Kat.Lee! Great outfit and amazing K as always!


Thank you dear pumpkiim.


----------



## Kat.Lee

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3100864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Birkin and Beachkin.



Seems like they are having fun, trust you too. &#128522;&#127864;&#127865;
I've never seen a Beachkin before (not H knowledgable enough &#128576;&#128513. Very cute and functional ! Enjoy your good time!!


----------



## marina230

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems like they are having fun, trust you too. &#128522;&#127864;&#127865;
> I've never seen a Beachkin before (not H knowledgable enough &#128576;&#128513. Very cute and functional ! Enjoy your good time!!


 Thank you dear. Beachkin is not H, it was a present I use as organizer for my bags. It fits perfectly inside and I carry my make up and phone inside.


----------



## megt10

lovely64 said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 3100069


So pretty. Love the Hamsa bracelet too. 


leooh said:


> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> I love this bag!!


I do too. Such a classic.


agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538


That bag is just gorgeous. It looks fantastic as a pop of color and great with your skin tone. 


Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. &#128522;


Another winner. Iove the bag and the twilly with a bow at the end. Your jewelry is fantastic and everything compliments your lovely outfit and shoes.


----------



## megt10

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3100864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Birkin and Beachkin.



Gorgeous bag Marina.


----------



## marina230

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems like they are having fun, trust you too. &#128522;&#127864;&#127865;
> I've never seen a Beachkin before (not H knowledgable enough &#128576;&#128513. Very cute and functional ! Enjoy your good time!!


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous bag Marina.


 
Thank you so much dear! I love your style! Great collection!


----------



## LaChocolat

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3100864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Birkin and Beachkin.


What a pretty picture!


----------



## LaChocolat

lovely64 said:


> Stacking with a message. Bris, stop violence against children.
> 
> View attachment 3100717



Lovely stack and super important message.


----------



## LaChocolat

agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538



What a beautiful style!


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. &#128522;



Love this, Kat.Lee!  I wish I could wear those colours but it washes me out.


----------



## alterego

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3100864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Birkin and Beachkin.


Marina!! Always having a fab time!! P.S. I love tap beer!! Wynwood right?


----------



## marina230

alterego said:


> Marina!! Always having a fab time!! P.S. I love tap beer!! Wynwood right?


 Thank you! It was a quick stop for Martini at Yard House on Sunday. Next stop was Sushi


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

marina230 said:


> Thank you dear. Beachkin is not H, it was a present I use as organizer for my bags. It fits perfectly inside and I carry my make up and phone inside.



Thanks for letting me know. It's lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Love this, Kat.Lee!  I wish I could wear those colours but it washes me out.



Thank you LaChocolat. I always love your style.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Another winner. Iove the bag and the twilly with a bow at the end. Your jewelry is fantastic and everything compliments your lovely outfit and shoes.


Thank you dear Meg. You are very kind and sweet. And you always pay attention to little details! &#128522;&#128536;


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> Stacking with a message. Bris, stop violence against children.
> 
> View attachment 3100717




Looks beautiful with a great message!


----------



## eternallove4bag

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3100864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Birkin and Beachkin.




What a fabulous color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. [emoji4]




Wow!!! U look amazing Kat. Lee!!! Ur outfit, ur accessories r TDF!


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538




Totally see how!!! U got urself a beauty!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

leooh said:


> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> I love this bag!!




Don't blame u!!! I would take her out every day too[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> i love sunflowers. can't help but smile when i see them  with bleu sapphire tpm evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099775




Awww!!! This pic makes me happy!!! Beautiful backdrop!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!




Wow!!! Do u ever not look amazing Kat.Lee? Another fabulous shot!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518




Very stylish!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action.




Oooh Rami!!! Another breathtaking shot of ur B30!


----------



## Sienna220

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. &#128522;


So chic!! Love it!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I can't get enough of my RC B. Thanks for letting me share. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I love how she changes colours in the light.


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> I can't get enough of my RC B. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100948
> 
> 
> And I love how she changes colours in the light.
> 
> View attachment 3100951


 
O I know! lol! LOVE it..we are twins.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marina230

alterego said:


> Marina!! Always having a fab time!! P.S. I love tap beer!! Wynwood right?


 


eternallove4bag said:


> What a fabulous color!


 Thank you so much!!! It is my only size 30 and I use all the time. Neglecting all my B35 now.


----------



## Rami00

Rc 30 

Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!


----------



## Keren16

leooh said:


> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> I love this bag!!




I understand your love for this bag.  She's beautiful & versatile!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh Rami!!! Another breathtaking shot of ur B30!



Thank you sweetheart! :kiss:


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30




Nicccce![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!




Rami u never cease to amaze me with ur action shots!!! Dying here just looking at ur RC B30!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> I can't get enough of my RC B. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100948
> 
> 
> And I love how she changes colours in the light.
> 
> View attachment 3100951




So sold on RC B right now!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!




So pretty twinie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> So sold on RC B right now!!!




It's really a [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; bag I love more and more each day. [emoji197]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> O I know! lol! LOVE it..we are twins.




I know. Hehehe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; yeah, so cool. [emoji133]


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!



So pretty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!


Oh my, RC, finally I get to understand what a undeniable beauty it is. How silly I have been. I shall strive to get one. &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
And must not forget to say.....what a stunner....the bag, your outfit, your shoes, your back, the quiet and neat backdrop! 
Thank you for sharing Rami.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! U look amazing Kat. Lee!!! Ur outfit, ur accessories r TDF!



Thank you dear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> I can't get enough of my RC B. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100948
> 
> 
> And I love how she changes colours in the light.
> 
> View attachment 3100951


Gorgeous!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Awww!!! This pic makes me happy!!! Beautiful backdrop!



thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Keren16 said:


> Nicccce![emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you! 


eternallove4bag said:


> Rami u never cease to amaze me with ur action shots!!! Dying here just looking at ur RC B30!!!


Aww thank you :kiss: this baby is precious to me.


Sarah_sarah said:


> So pretty twinie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Sarah_sarah said:


> I know. Hehehe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; yeah, so cool. [emoji133]


It makes me fall in love again n again every single time. 


LaChocolat said:


> So pretty!


Thank you :kiss:


Kat.Lee said:


> Oh my, RC, finally I get to understand what a undeniable beauty it is. How silly I have been. I shall strive to get one. &#65533;&#65533;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> And must not forget to say.....what a stunner....the bag, your outfit, your shoes, your back, the quiet and neat backdrop!
> Thank you for sharing Rami.


Thank you for the sweet compliments Kat! It's my fav


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!




You look like an elegant ballerina[emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

leooh said:


> You look like an elegant ballerina[emoji4]



Aww that's so sweet of you. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## leooh

Thank you megt10, eternallove4bag and keren16 for your lovely comments[emoji8]


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!




Beautiful beautiful Rami and that b wow!


----------



## Purrsey

Sarah_sarah said:


> I can't get enough of my RC B. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100948
> 
> 
> And I love how she changes colours in the light.
> 
> View attachment 3100951




You will never get enough of that beauty! Just gorgeous.


----------



## Purrsey

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3100864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Birkin and Beachkin.




That blue is cute and gorgeous! And such a nice moment


----------



## marina230

Purrsey said:


> That blue is cute and gorgeous! And such a nice moment




Thank you! I adore this beauty! I think I will never get another 35, just 30 for me from now on


----------



## Purrsey

My GP has a dolphin leaping over a sailboat


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3101104
> 
> My GP has a dolphin leaping over a sailboat




Excellent Job Purrsey.


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. [emoji4]




Kat, I love ihow you always coordinate everything so beautifully.


----------



## Purrsey

leooh said:


> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> I love this bag!!




I hope you're taking her out to work today too leooh!


----------



## PrestigeH

Going to work. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3101104
> 
> My GP has a dolphin leaping over a sailboat



What a stunning makeover with the 2 cuties. Major congrats on your rare finds Purrsey. I wish I could find a twinie dolphin like yours!!  And needless to say your GP colour is gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Going to work. Have a good day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3101220



Simple elegant Ms. Malachite (?)! 
Wish you a nice day too PrestigeH..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Kat, I love ihow you always coordinate everything so beautifully.



Thank you for your sweet compliment.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Simple elegant Ms. Malachite (?)!
> 
> Wish you a nice day too PrestigeH..




Thank you Kat. Is Blue de galice. U have a good day too.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3101104
> 
> My GP has a dolphin leaping over a sailboat




I love blues... And the little scene of dolphin leaping

Didn't bring my K today, although it would match better haha. Decided to change to vernis alma PM, in dark blue too!

I need to buy another K or H bag to rotate! New goal... Should I get a bolide or another K?[emoji16]


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Going to work. Have a good day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3101220




Stunning work bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Is Blue de galice. U have a good day too.



Thank you. Awww I love blue de gallice. &#128153;


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Stunning work bag!




Thank you Leooh. I vote for K. Maybe Toolbox?


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Leooh. I vote for K. Maybe Toolbox?




Good suggestion, thanks PrestigeH, let me start saving


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Good suggestion, thanks PrestigeH, let me start saving




Welcome. Let us both start saving. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

prestigeh said:


> welcome. Let us both start saving. [emoji3]



+1 &#128513;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> +1 [emoji16]




Yes all of us start saving. Storm the store together and demand to show all the inventory. Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> I love blues... And the little scene of dolphin leaping
> 
> Didn't bring my K today, although it would match better haha. Decided to change to vernis alma PM, in dark blue too!
> 
> I need to buy another K or H bag to rotate! New goal... Should I get a bolide or another K?[emoji16]



I vote for K. But if you came across a bolide in a colour that you want so much, worth trying to get too. Sorry I don't sound helping. &#128534;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes all of us start saving. Storm the store together and demand to show all the inventory. Lol



Lol. A major class act!!


----------



## San2222

Sarah_sarah said:


> I can't get enough of my RC B. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100948
> 
> 
> And I love how she changes colours in the light.
> 
> View attachment 3100951



Haven't had a chance to see rc in person...would u say its a true red or more dark pink? Tia!


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Yes all of us start saving. Storm the store together and demand to show all the inventory. Lol




That would be a dramatic scene! Count me in!


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> That would be a dramatic scene! Count me in!




Thank u. That makes 3. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purrsey

Can count me 4?


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Can count me 4?




Yes the more the merrier. Maybe we should prepare a banner too. Lol


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks....The nautical theme is lightening my mood on this tues. 

PrestigeH, you did it again. You're just pure class. 

Leooh, since I got my first Kelly, I was thinking of 2nd Kelly too. Seems like I'm happy with just one little birkin now. I don't mind 3rd Kelly! (But not possible till I save up enough).

However, I'm also eyeing on a vintage Boilde. But my specification for the desired Bolide is quite hard to find so I'm not in hurry till the right one appears. Bolide is easy to carry because of the strap and easy access (zip compared to the flap of Kelly). 

Oh no am I even helping?


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks....The nautical theme is lightening my mood on this tues.
> 
> PrestigeH, you did it again. You're just pure class.
> 
> Leooh, since I got my first Kelly, I was thinking of 2nd Kelly too. Seems like I'm happy with just one little birkin now. I don't mind 3rd Kelly! (But not possible till I save up enough).
> 
> However, I'm also eyeing on a vintage Boilde. But my specification for the desired Bolide is quite hard to find so I'm not in hurry till the right one appears. Bolide is easy to carry because of the strap and easy access (zip compared to the flap of Kelly).
> 
> Oh no am I even helping?




Thank u Purrsey. Happy hunting. [emoji3]


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Going to work. Have a good day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3101220




Wow! That's a very handsome HAC!


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Wow! That's a very handsome HAC!




Thank you Ninayoung.


----------



## minismurf04

I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..


----------



## Mandy K

Time to go shopping with Lindy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thanks....The nautical theme is lightening my mood on this tues.
> 
> PrestigeH, you did it again. You're just pure class.
> 
> Leooh, since I got my first Kelly, I was thinking of 2nd Kelly too. Seems like I'm happy with just one little birkin now. I don't mind 3rd Kelly! (But not possible till I save up enough).
> 
> However, I'm also eyeing on a vintage Boilde. But my specification for the desired Bolide is quite hard to find so I'm not in hurry till the right one appears. Bolide is easy to carry because of the strap and easy access (zip compared to the flap of Kelly).
> 
> Oh no am I even helping?



I have no doubt your ideal bolide will come your way sooner or later! Enjoy your new quest! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..



Beautiful and sweet. &#128159;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mandy K said:


> Time to go shopping with Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101455



Simple elegant. Pretty pretty!


----------



## JE2824

BBdieBiene said:


> Beautiful as always! Love the casual and chic look!



Thank you, BB!!! So kind! Love your Hermes Girls 


tonkamama said:


> Love it, looks so chic!  You totally rocking it!



Thank you, my sweet friend! I learn from the best (you). I am on a downward spiral. I am so very in love with my H bags. Thank you for the inspiration! 


ari said:


> *Ethengdurst
> Rami00
> eternallove4bag
> casseyelsie
> Kat.Lee
> Mandy K
> HGT*
> Thank you Ladies, you are too kind!
> 
> JE2824, you look FANTASTIC!



Thank you, love!!! Appreciate all the love!! XXOO



Rami00 said:


> So chic



Thank you, sweet Rami! It is so much fun over here!!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> U look amazing as usual JE2824! Was missing ur action shots!!



Awww, thank you, love! I am trying to get back in action!!! You all are the best!


----------



## JE2824

Purrsey said:


> Haven't seen your mod shot for awhile dear! What's not to love of this classic beauty!



Thank you so very much, Purrsey! I have been a bit crazy with the little ones. I appreciate all your kind compliments! 



rubysoma said:


> Classic! Love how you dressed it.



Thank you so much, rubysoma! So very sweet! XX



megt10 said:


> So casually chic. Love the look with the B.
> 
> Thank you, megt10!!! Really appreciate all the love!! XXOO
> 
> 
> 
> pumpkiim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the B!
> 
> Thank you, pumpkiim!!!! XXOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamyumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look! So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, iamyumi!!You all know how to make a girl feel great!! XXOO
> 
> 
> 
> leooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your casual outfit with a birkin! I love nautical stripes but I look massive in them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Thank you, Leooh! I am sure you do not look massive! Thank you for the kind words!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JE2824

billysmom said:


> My favorite ensemble!!!!  Thanks for posting!



Aww, thank you, billysmom! Means a lot coming from you! We both love our casual converse look.


----------



## JE2824

leooh said:


> View attachment 3095481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first outing for my first Kelly!



Looks fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JE2824

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the beautiful action pictures! Thank you all. &#128158;&#128153;
> My long time travel companion - B35 etoupe finally comes out for some fun to be "sweet" among giant jelly beans, gummy bear, macaroons and in FSH store to pick up this pair of Oran slippers! &#128571;



Perfection! Love all your pics!!



ari said:


> My summer essentials



Stunning!!



ari said:


> When I think that I didn't want to buy this bag, I thought it was such a loud color- now I'm using it with everything. Thanks to my DH who made me buy it.



I love love orange H! I do not go for bright color bags, but this is def on my wish list! It is beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Random shot taken by my sis. B30 in action.



One of my favorite shots ever!! So elegant, Rami! You look like a movie star!!!


tonkamama said:


> *Love all the action shots!!  Keep them coming!!
> 
> On our way to the H boutique to pick up the youngest ...
> 
> Hop over to see what I got...Post# 6370 http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-886190-425.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I could stare at this bag all day long! Time to check out your new one!!


PrestigeH said:


> Hi to all. Blue or etoupe? Have a great day/ evening.
> 
> View attachment 3097273



Beauties!!!!! 



Mandy K said:


> Lindy and I off to work this morning. Happy Friday everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097284


Perfection! Love the black Lindy


panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share



You never cease to amaze me, panthere! The red and green are TDF!


----------



## thyme

minismurf04 said:


> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..



great match of the shawl and evie...twins on both! 



Mandy K said:


> Time to go shopping with Lindy!



looking good


----------



## JE2824

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy needs some makeups.



Love your Lindy! Color is stunning!



designerdiva40 said:


> A few fun pics taken from my IG account




Swoon, DD! Simply amazing!! Love it all!



Cavalier Girl said:


> I haven't had a chance to wear my sparkly new shoes, yet, so I put them on this morning (while still in my nightgown) to watch the pups first romp of the day.



Pretty!!!


PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3096294



Love this!!



periogirl28 said:


> DesignerDiva, such happy summer brights! Love!
> 
> View attachment 3096625
> 
> 
> Out for tea yesterday with my Gold Swift, the first Birkin I found at FSH 8 years ago. DS' first time at the store was as a baby and now he has strong opinions on everything H and finds the PM Rodeo very cute!
> RGHW Barenia CDC



Beautiful Gold Swift!!!! Love your CDC and rodeo too!



Candycandycaca said:


> Here is the picture



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you JE


----------



## JE2824

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day with so many beautiful in action pics! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> Out with Ms.Lindy 30 Havane croc. Glad it's Friday.
> Wish everyone a wonderful weekend! &#128522;



OMG! Your croc Lindy is fabulous!! Love love love!



luxemadam said:


> I have been a big fan browsing through this forum and now I finally have an opportunity to share some action shots of my first 2 bracelets.  Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful! Love your stacks!



ari said:


> 35 B chocolate GHW, believe it or not this is much more difficult color than orange and red. And that comes from a person that used to wear only black/white, navy and beige.



Oh, but it's so good! This looks like a pic out of Mad Men. You look beautiful!


megt10 said:


> Nothing exciting. Heading to the grocery store and then the dentist for a cleaning a couple of days ago.



Love your B! Love how you dressed it!! 


designerdiva40 said:


> Bamboo details today....... I would love a Birkin or Kelly in bamboo
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Beautiful stack! Bamboo is one of my favorites! I just love the green! Perfect!


----------



## JE2824

tonkamama said:


> *On our way out...   Every since I got this **Farandole necklace I been wearing it nonstop, long, short, halfway ...  this time **I wear it as a silver neck tie over my shirt.    Thanks for letting me share.
> *



Tonkamama, your style is impeccable! Perfection!



megt10 said:


> View attachment 3098358
> 
> 
> Some. I have shoes in an opposite cabinet, in DH's closet, the office closet, the cabinet before the garage and under all my clothes.



This is a little slice of heaven!!


Mandy K said:


> Weekend details. Hope everyone is having a great weekend! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098539


Beautiful! Love love love!


lovely64 said:


> The Hermès in action here is my Lexie boots.
> 
> View attachment 3098625



oooh!! Love these boots!!



periogirl28 said:


> Sunny but cool today, bringing out Miss Tosca
> View attachment 3098661
> 
> View attachment 3098662



Beyond beautiful! This color is fab! Love your outfit!


Canneiv said:


> Here is my Birkin 30. I find it's fun to take snapshots in different store to compare how it look under different lighting.  I got this idea from a British news reporter.
> View attachment 3098676



Thank you! Love photos like this where you see the diff shades! Your B is beautiful!


----------



## leooh

Dear Purrsey and Kat, 
Not helping... Hahaha
But we can still storm Hermes together when we all save enough

The idea of a toolbox is intriguing me now


----------



## leooh

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..




So very very sweet!


----------



## leooh

Mandy K said:


> Time to go shopping with Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101455




You did it again with your black lindy. Gal power!


----------



## JE2824

megt10 said:


> Unfortunately, that is the case. I need to go through them and see which I never wear and find them a new home. That or edit my skirts and move the scarves to another closet so the shawls have more room. Here they are waiting for action . This is before this seasons additions.



Can I just come shopping in your closet!!! It's better than the boutique! Your collection is amazing!


pumpkiim said:


> Feeling the H blues [emoji170]
> View attachment 3098965



I love this H blue!!! Beautiful!!!


eternallove4bag said:


> Totally agree!!! Happens to me all the time!!! So I really loved ur idea of the hangers. I am going to check out your thread. Here is my current way of storing my scarves and shawls in drawers! Not the most efficient but I am trying to make it work[emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099005
> View attachment 3099006
> View attachment 3099007
> View attachment 3099009
> View attachment 3099010
> View attachment 3099011
> View attachment 3099012
> 
> 
> My hermes shawls is my baby collection. Just started last month but hoping to add more down the line... Now if I could just find more space to store the future ones [emoji6]



You ladies are killing me with the beautiful scarf collections! WOW!



Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action.



Rami!! I need this bag! Thanks


----------



## JE2824

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3099337



Simply stunning!!! Love!



PrestigeH said:


> I initially only go for neutral colours. I understand. Share another one in action today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3099457



This blue is beautiful!! 



ninayoung said:


> Sunday in neutral colors
> View attachment 3099518



Neutral is my favorite! Love how your paired everything!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Constance says "take me out today"!


Elan is a dream of mine!! I have the 23CM, but this is just amazing!! The H hardware!! SWOON!!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!



Rami, this is perfection!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3101104
> 
> My GP has a dolphin leaping over a sailboat



Purrsay, Very happy picture! 



PrestigeH said:


> Going to work. Have a good day everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101220



Beautiful!



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..



Love the pastel colors, amazing combo!



Mandy K said:


> Time to go shopping with Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101455



Mandy, you look classy!


----------



## JE2824

lovely64 said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 3100069



Beautiful stack!



leooh said:


> View attachment 3100179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's off to work with me today.. Hubby asked,"again?"
> 
> I love this bag!!



LOL! Stunning! It's a wonderful feeling being so in love with a bag, especially a Kelly!



agumila said:


> I can always count on my rouge pivoine birkin to brighten up any outfit
> 
> View attachment 3100538



Absolutely beautiful! 



Kat.Lee said:


> K32 sellier etoupe in action today. Wish you all a great Monday and week ahead. &#128522;



One of the best combos, IMO! I am so in love with this K!


lovely64 said:


> Stacking with a message. Bris, stop violence against children.
> 
> View attachment 3100717



Aww, beautiful stack. Thanks for sharing


marina230 said:


> View attachment 3100864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Birkin and Beachkin.



This B is TDF! The color! Perfect shot!


----------



## ari

JE2824 said:


> Perfection! Love all your pics!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love love orange H! I do not go for bright color bags, but this is def on my wish list! It is beautiful!


Dear JE2824, thank you! hope you get your orange Hermes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mandy K

Kat.Lee said:


> Simple elegant. Pretty pretty!







JE2824 said:


> One of my favorite shots ever!! So elegant, Rami! You look like a movie star!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stare at this bag all day long! Time to check out your new one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauties!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection! Love the black Lindy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never cease to amaze me, panthere! The red and green are TDF!







chincac said:


> great match of the shawl and evie...twins on both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good







JE2824 said:


> Tonkamama, your style is impeccable! Perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a little slice of heaven!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Love love love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooh!! Love these boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond beautiful! This color is fab! Love your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Love photos like this where you see the diff shades! Your B is beautiful!







leooh said:


> You did it again with your black lindy. Gal power!







ari said:


> Rami, this is perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purrsay, Very happy picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pastel colors, amazing combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandy, you look classy!




Thanks so much everyone for your lovely comments [emoji177]


----------



## JE2824

Sarah_sarah said:


> I can't get enough of my RC B. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100948
> 
> 
> And I love how she changes colours in the light.
> 
> View attachment 3100951



I am so in love with the RC B! Simply Stunning! I am such a red lover!! Looks amazing!



Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!



This shot is amazing! That Red B is my favorite!!! Love it all!!!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3101104
> 
> My GP has a dolphin leaping over a sailboat



Beautiful GP!



PrestigeH said:


> Going to work. Have a good day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3101220



Aww, beautiful shot of your B!



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..



This looks so beautiful on you! Love the color!



Mandy K said:


> Time to go shopping with Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101455



Love it!!! On my wishlist! You look great!


----------



## ari

My old gold B in a good company)


----------



## ari

And the rest


----------



## Mariapia

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!




Gorgeous, as usual ![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)







ari said:


> And the rest




Everything is perfect![emoji106]


----------



## ari

Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)





ari said:


> And the rest



Perfection! Simply gorgeous! I just got my first Gold B and I am so in love. I love your whole look!!


----------



## ari

JE2824 said:


> Perfection! Simply gorgeous! I just got my first Gold B and I am so in love. I love your whole look!!


you'll love it forever, it goes with everything!
Thank you JE!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)



They look happy together, and ever more with your complete attire. Very beautiful.


----------



## Mandy K

JE2824 said:


> I am so in love with the RC B! Simply Stunning! I am such a red lover!! Looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shot is amazing! That Red B is my favorite!!! Love it all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful GP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, beautiful shot of your B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so beautiful on you! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!! On my wishlist! You look great!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)




Wow beautiful colour.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Wow beautiful colour.



They look happy together, and ever more with your complete attire. Very beautiful.

thank you Prestige and thank you Kat!


----------



## leooh

Ari
Classic combi[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)





ari said:


> And the rest



Awesome picture. Love the shoes with it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

lovely64 said:


> Stacking with a message. Bris, stop violence against children.
> 
> View attachment 3100717




Fint!  Very nice *thumbs up*.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..




This is so cute


----------



## ari

Thank you Leooh and Meg. &#128515;


----------



## eternallove4bag

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..




What a pretty color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mandy K said:


> Time to go shopping with Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101455




I never get tired of seeing ur lindy! Such a great bag Mandy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

JE2824 said:


> Can I just come shopping in your closet!!! It's better than the boutique! Your collection is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this H blue!!! Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies are killing me with the beautiful scarf collections! WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami!! I need this bag! Thanks





Thank u JE2824[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Purrsey said:


> You will never get enough of that beauty! Just gorgeous.




Thank you Kat.Lee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. 

Purrsey, you are so right. I just can't get enough of her. Maybe I will have a red H addiction soon. [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)







ari said:


> And the rest




Wow ari! The gold B goes perfect with ur outfit!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)




She is so shinny. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169] love Gold with GHW.


----------



## Mandy K

eternallove4bag said:


> I never get tired of seeing ur lindy! Such a great bag Mandy!




Thanks so much! [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..




So pretty [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] this is a beautiful colour.


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Beautiful beautiful Rami and that b wow!


 


ari said:


> Rami, this is perfection!
> 
> Purrsay, Very happy picture!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> Love the pastel colors, amazing combo!
> 
> Mandy, you look classy!


 


JE2824 said:


> One of my favorite shots ever!! So elegant, Rami! You look like a movie star!!!
> 
> 
> I could stare at this bag all day long! Time to check out your new one!!
> 
> 
> Beauties!!!!!
> 
> 
> Perfection! Love the black Lindy
> 
> You never cease to amaze me, panthere! The red and green are TDF!


 


JE2824 said:


> I am so in love with the RC B! Simply Stunning! I am such a red lover!! Looks amazing!
> 
> This shot is amazing! That Red B is my favorite!!! Love it all!!!
> 
> Beautiful GP!
> 
> Aww, beautiful shot of your B!
> 
> This looks so beautiful on you! Love the color!
> 
> Love it!!! On my wishlist! You look great!


 


Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous, as usual ![emoji173]&#65039;


 
Thank you everyone! I love this thread..You guys are inspirational.  :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)


 


ari said:


> And the rest


 
WOW! Ari ..I have been drooling over Gold for like forever!! You wear it sooooo well.


----------



## Rami00

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..


I am not a pink girl at all but WOW! Rose sakura is so gorgeous. 


Mandy K said:


> Time to go shopping with Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101455


Your pics make me want to check out Lindy at the boutique. Is it functional? How do you like it? Beautiful shot.


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


> I am not a pink girl at all but WOW! Rose sakura is so gorgeous.
> 
> Your pics make me want to check out Lindy at the boutique. Is it functional? How do you like it? Beautiful shot.




Thanks! I love my Lindy- it's a size 30 and I'm finding it very functional and comfortable  to carry around! (today I carried it around walking and shopping for over 4 hours). I love it's two internal pockets- so convenient to slip my phone into! The next H bag I want is a kelly and your wonderful pics have definitely confirmed that it's a bag I lust over [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purrsey

ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)




Give me gold anytime. Love yours!


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Time to go shopping with Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101455




I WANT I WANT a black Lindy. So nice.


----------



## Rami00

Mandy K said:


> Thanks! I love my Lindy- it's a size 30 and I'm finding it very functional and comfortable  to carry around! (today I carried it around walking and shopping for over 4 hours). I love it's two internal pockets- so convenient to slip my phone into! The next H bag I want is a kelly and your wonderful pics have definitely confirmed that it's a bag I lust over [emoji7][emoji177]


 
Thank you so much for the feedback! My SA wanted to show me a black Lindy couple of months ago and I said ...na, I am not sure. He told me that black lindy is extremely hard to come by and I still passed. I cant wait to see his face now when I drop "May I please see a lindy, if you have one in stock obviously" lol. Never say never in H world.


I  hope you get your Kelly soon :kiss:


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback! My SA wanted to show me a black Lindy couple of months ago and I said ...na, I am not sure. He told me that black lindy is extremely hard to come by and I still passed. I cant wait to see his face now when I drop "May I please see a lindy, if you have one in stock obviously" lol. Never say never in H world.
> 
> 
> I  hope you get your Kelly soon :kiss:




Haha- good luck! And you're right- the H fairies can surprise you when you least expect it! [emoji4]

Thanks - I'm hoping to score a Kelly in FSH next year (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Thanks! I love my Lindy- it's a size 30 and I'm finding it very functional and comfortable  to carry around! (today I carried it around walking and shopping for over 4 hours). I love it's two internal pockets- so convenient to slip my phone into! The next H bag I want is a kelly and your wonderful pics have definitely confirmed that it's a bag I lust over [emoji7][emoji177]




I agree Lindy is one of the most comfy bags to carry around. Sometimes it feels like a little pillow under my arm 

Your Kelly will come knocking at your door soon!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> I WANT I WANT a black Lindy. So nice.




Thank you! I'm jealous of your gorgeous new Kellys- just stunning! [emoji177]


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> I agree Lindy is one of the most comfy bags to carry around. Sometimes it feels like a little pillow under my arm
> 
> Your Kelly will come knocking at your door soon!




Thank you and haha I totally agree about the little pillow feeling! Such a good way to describe it [emoji4]


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow ari! The gold B goes perfect with ur outfit!!! Beautiful!





Sarah_sarah said:


> She is so shinny. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169] love Gold with GHW.





Rami00 said:


> WOW! Ari ..I have been drooling over Gold for like forever!! You wear it sooooo well.





Purrsey said:


> Give me gold anytime. Love yours!



Thank You Ladies!


----------



## casseyelsie

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!




Your bag n U look gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

casseyelsie said:


> Your bag n U look gorgeous!


 
Thank you :kiss:


----------



## ThierryH

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!



Rami, beautiful shot - as always! I am always amazed to see your action shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pumpkiim

Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell [emoji6]


----------



## LaChocolat

pumpkiim said:


> Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell [emoji6]
> View attachment 3101795



This is so sweet. You both look great!


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> And the rest



I love this outfit!  You have amazing taste and style.


----------



## LaChocolat

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..



I love pale pink with black. This looks amazing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

Mandy K said:


> Time to go shopping with Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101455



Love this Mandy K. I didn't think I would want a Lindy until I saw this. Darn you, lol.  (Exits thread to readust my "wish list")


----------



## tonkamama

JE2824 said:


> I could stare at this bag all day long! Time to check out your new !



Thanks JE, you are always so sweet.  I look forward to see you posting more actions on here with you chic style!


----------



## tonkamama

So many gorgeous action shots!


----------



## eternallove4bag

pumpkiim said:


> Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell [emoji6]
> View attachment 3101795




What a sweet shot!! U both look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rami00

ThierryH said:


> Rami, beautiful shot - as always! I am always amazed to see your action shots! Thanks for sharing.


 
Thank you Thierry :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

So in love with my GP!!! Heading out with my work horse bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaChocolat

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my GP!!! Heading out with my work horse bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101919


Oh my goodness eternal.  You look amazing!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my GP!!! Heading out with my work horse bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101919




Wow! You look stunning! I love your whole attire...the colors work so well together. Love it! Such a put together look.


----------



## ThierryH

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3101398
> 
> I don't think I ever posted this..I wore my rose sakura evie out for the first time on Mother's Day..I remember feeling very "pastel"..lol..



That's a stunning combo! The shawl is the perfect match, love it!


----------



## ThierryH

ari said:


> And the rest



Such a classic Birkin, love your whole look!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> Oh my goodness eternal.  You look amazing!




Thank u so much LaChocolat!!! Ur action shots r inspiring[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Wow! You look stunning! I love your whole attire...the colors work so well together. Love it! Such a put together look.




Thank u so much Rami! Coming from someone who always is so spot on with her action shots makes me super happy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mandy K

LaChocolat said:


> Love this Mandy K. I didn't think I would want a Lindy until I saw this. Darn you, lol.  (Exits thread to readust my "wish list")




Thank you! Glad to be an enabler but also my apologies [emoji6] if you get a Lindy- I'm sure you will love her [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## Mandy K

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my GP!!! Heading out with my work horse bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101919




Gorgeous! [emoji177]


----------



## Mandy K

pumpkiim said:


> Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell [emoji6]
> View attachment 3101795




Lovely K's [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji177]




Thank u Mandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and believe it or not my eyes were going over all the different colors of the lindy in the store today!! U have definitely inspired me too [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Getting ready with Etain B.


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Getting ready with Etain B.
> View attachment 3102219




Love this, as always!


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Love this, as always!




Morning Leooh.


----------



## Mandy K

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u Mandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and believe it or not my eyes were going over all the different colors of the lindy in the store today!! U have definitely inspired me too [emoji4]




Haha glad to be an enabler [emoji4] you definitely won't regret it if you get one- I love mine! [emoji177]


----------



## louboutal

Rami00 said:


> Rc 30
> 
> Enjoying the last bit of summer with hair tied up!!!




This bag is perfection! And I love how you're wearing her!!


----------



## megt10

pumpkiim said:


> Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell [emoji6]
> View attachment 3101795



Awesome shot. Love it. Casual chic.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my GP!!! Heading out with my work horse bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101919


Love the whole outfit. 


PrestigeH said:


> Getting ready with Etain B.
> View attachment 3102219



Great picture. Gorgeous bag and love the rodeo.


----------



## megt10

Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Love the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture. Gorgeous bag and love the rodeo.




Thank you Megt. Enjoy your shopping.


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.




You look great megt [emoji1] and you have a beautiful smile! Love the B with accessories[emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell [emoji6]
> View attachment 3101795



How sweet you two to look like sis! Love GT Kellys x 2!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my GP!!! Heading out with my work horse bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101919



Love the chic look! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Getting ready with Etain B.
> View attachment 3102219



How beautiful! Love Etain. And of course the noir rodeo! &#128052;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> How beautiful! Love Etain. And of course the noir rodeo! [emoji206]




Thank you Kat. Not sure if these are considered in action but got them yesterday. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.



Oh Meg. What a lovely look! Perfect ensemble. 
I can see that you really love your GT! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Not sure if these are considered in action but got them yesterday. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102354



Beautiful. Twins with you for the Bearn croc! 
Big congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. Twins with you for the Bearn croc!
> 
> Big congrats!




Thank you Kat. Twins forever!!!


----------



## Walpharm60

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share


Love the lindy!! What size is it?


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.




Nice outfit as always, Meg! Share with us your new H goodies


----------



## leooh

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.




Lovely outfit! So you got more than your evie?


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my GP!!! Heading out with my work horse bag



looking nice and casual!



pumpkiim said:


> Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell



nice pic and lovely Ks!


----------



## dooneybaby

Taking a break at work.


----------



## Kat.Lee

dooneybaby said:


> Taking a break at work.



Enjoy your break! Lovely Herbag


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! &#128535;


----------



## dooneybaby

Kat.Lee said:


> *Enjoy your break! *Lovely Herbag


It's over, but thanks anyway. :giggles:


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! [emoji10]




Ok sheesh (...... very pretty....)


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ok sheesh (...... very pretty....)



Thank you dear


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! [emoji10]




Your rodeo looks at home here 
Hard for Ms B not to make a grand entrance haha...


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> your rodeo looks at home here
> hard for ms b not to make a grand entrance haha...



&#128512;&#128513;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! [emoji10]




Lovely B and charms!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ninayoung said:


> Lovely B and charms!



Thank you Nina.


----------



## periogirl28

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! [emoji10]




Another pretty outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.




Ladylike and comfortable! Love it all.


----------



## periogirl28

So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.




Omg this is the exact bag I want. *no more bag chant chant chant*. You must be in cloud 9.


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Omg this is the exact bag I want. *no more bag chant chant chant*. You must be in cloud 9.



As with everything, it takes patience with H. I looked for ages for the right Constance to show up, but fortunately the leather artisan here took 6 weeks instead of the estimated 3 months.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.




Beautiful Cdc. Good match.


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> As with everything, it takes patience with H. I looked for ages for the right Constance to show up, but fortunately the leather artisan here took 6 weeks instead of the estimated 3 months.




Coincidentally, my business friend shared a quote with me today that's so appropriate for this instance. Patience is a Virtue, which I usually lack (when it comes to bags lol). 

Mod shot sometime?


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.



All matched perfectly &#10084;&#65039;. Love love love


----------



## PrestigeH

I have been bad again. [emoji12]


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> I have been bad again. [emoji12]



You went H again?


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I have been bad again. [emoji12]



It's ok. Please do reveal &#128513;


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Megt. Enjoy your shopping.


Thank you. I had a great time.


Serva1 said:


> You look great megt [emoji1] and you have a beautiful smile! Love the B with accessories[emoji7]


Thanks so much. I feel so silly taking selfies.


PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Not sure if these are considered in action but got them yesterday. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102354



Beautiful, congrats.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh Meg. What a lovely look! Perfect ensemble.
> I can see that you really love your GT! I'm so happy for you!


Thanks, Kat. 


ninayoung said:


> Nice outfit as always, Meg! Share with us your new H goodies


Thanks, Nina. I also got an MM Rodeo and a silk jersey scarf. 


leooh said:


> Lovely outfit! So you got more than your evie?


Thank you. I will try and post the other 2 items that I brought home today. 


dooneybaby said:


> Taking a break at work.


So pretty.


Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! &#128535;


Fabulous shot Kat!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

I should gone the other way. But well it's all fated. Here you go. Sorry about the camera. Cdc should be Blue de galice.


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Ladylike and comfortable! Love it all.


Thank you.


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.



Love everything. Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I should gone the other way. But well it's all fated. Here you go. Sorry about the camera. Cdc should be Blue de galice.
> 
> View attachment 3102572
> View attachment 3102573



Awwww how beautiful !! Big congrats for all your goodies. Guess you are glad that you went back!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww how beautiful !! Big congrats for all your goodies. Guess you are glad that you went back!




Thank you Kat. I really need a chain this time.


----------



## Kat.Lee

prestigeh said:


> thank you kat. I really need a chain this time.



lol.


----------



## LadySummerRose

T


pumpkiim said:


> Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell [emoji6]
> View attachment 3101795



thats so sweet! 

Both of u look great


----------



## Monaliceke

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.



Love your gator cdc. So pretty.


----------



## Monaliceke

PrestigeH said:


> I should gone the other way. But well it's all fated. Here you go. Sorry about the camera. Cdc should be Blue de galice.
> 
> View attachment 3102572
> View attachment 3102573



wow... beautiful haul.  I see a lizard KD, am I right?


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.



 beautiful as ever!


----------



## LaChocolat

dooneybaby said:


> Taking a break at work.



Nice shot and pretty Herbag.


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! &#128535;



Lol. Too cute. That's such a pretty purse.


----------



## PrestigeH

luxemadam said:


> wow... beautiful haul.  I see a lizard KD, am I right?




Yes luxemadam. Thank u


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.



Stunning and happy, as always Meg!  You look great.


----------



## LaChocolat

PrestigeH said:


> I should gone the other way. But well it's all fated. Here you go. Sorry about the camera. Cdc should be Blue de galice.
> 
> View attachment 3102572
> View attachment 3102573



Wow. What a great collection you have.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> Wow. What a great collection you have.




Thank you LaChocolat.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

LaChocolat said:


> Stunning and happy, as always Meg!  You look great.



Thank you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Lol. Too cute. That's such a pretty purse.



Thank you LaChocolat. &#128513;


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.



You made my day. Everything o-so-pretty.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.



Meg I see how much you are loving your Gris T. You look gorgeous. The dress is just phenomenal.


----------



## sabgianna

pumpkiim said:


> Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell [emoji6]
> View attachment 3101795




Beautiful mother and daughter!


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Meg I see how much you are loving your Gris T. You look gorgeous. The dress is just phenomenal.



Thank you, Rami. I really do love the bag. It is so easy to put on any outfit and it just works. I am going to switch today.


----------



## Luccibag

On vacation in Seattle with my potiron K [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Luccibag said:


> On vacation in Seattle with my potiron K [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3102714



Stunning pics


----------



## coucou chanel

Oh noes... My B35 Taupe isn't wearing her seatbelt!!!


----------



## coucou chanel

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.





Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! &#65533;&#65533;





ari said:


> My old gold B in a good company)





ari said:


> And the rest



Oh, ladies... you're making me change my mind about Gris T and Gold! 
*megt10*, you're a vision 



Luccibag said:


> On vacation in Seattle with my potiron K [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3102714


*Luccibag *I love your style! And I really, really need a K in my life.

I'm really enjoying all your pictures, ladies and gents. Please keep them coming! I don't get to visit tpf that often these days, but when I do, this thread is my first stop.


----------



## megt10

Luccibag said:


> On vacation in Seattle with my potiron K [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3102714


Great pictures. 


coucou chanel said:


> Oh noes... My B35 Taupe isn't wearing her seatbelt!!!


I am really loving the color of this bag too. 


coucou chanel said:


> Oh, ladies... you're making me change my mind about Gris T and Gold!
> *megt10*, you're a vision
> 
> 
> *Luccibag *I love your style! And I really, really need a K in my life.
> 
> I'm really enjoying all your pictures, ladies and gents. Please keep them coming! I don't get to visit tpf that often these days, but when I do, this thread is my first stop.



You are very kind. Thank you.


----------



## Dipmai

Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]


----------



## LaChocolat

Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.


----------



## pumpkiim

sabgianna said:


> Beautiful mother and daughter!







LadySummerRose said:


> T
> 
> 
> thats so sweet!
> 
> Both of u look great







chincac said:


> looking nice and casual!
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic and lovely Ks!







Kat.Lee said:


> How sweet you two to look like sis! Love GT Kellys x 2!







Mandy K said:


> Lovely K's [emoji7]







eternallove4bag said:


> What a sweet shot!! U both look gorgeous!!!







LaChocolat said:


> This is so sweet. You both look great!




Thank you ladies [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful Cdc. Good match.





Kat.Lee said:


> All matched perfectly &#10084;&#65039;. Love love love





megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Love everything. Your bag is gorgeous.





luxemadam said:


> Love your gator cdc. So pretty.





LaChocolat said:


> beautiful as ever!





Rami00 said:


> You made my day. Everything o-so-pretty.



Thank you all so much and thank you also for the great action shots posted!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Luccibag said:


> On vacation in Seattle with my potiron K [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3102714





coucou chanel said:


> Oh noes... My B35 Taupe isn't wearing her seatbelt!!!





Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833





LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848



It's all fabulous! Really enjoying these!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833


Well this is just beautiful!  What color is your bag, if I may ask?


----------



## billysmom

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848


So sleek - well done!


----------



## rubysoma

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833



Beautiful bag. Hilarious picture! Love that he's trying on clothes and you're blocking the mirror - he should know tPF takes priority!


----------



## Keren16

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.




You look beautiful!


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848




Great pic!
Are you wearing a plissé?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833



Very beautiful. Love it


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848



Loooooove this look. Classy and elegant. You carry it so well. And your plissé is such a perfect match. I know that you love plissé!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## louboutal

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833




Beautiful!! I love how you've dressed her up!


----------



## MrH

My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago [emoji4]


----------



## thyme

MrH said:


> My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago



cool shoes


----------



## leooh

twilly in action counts right? [emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> View attachment 3103115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilly in action counts right? [emoji6]




Morning Leooh. Wow u make my day. Beautiful shot. Say hi to twilly.


----------



## JE2824

coucou chanel said:


> Oh noes... My B35 Taupe isn't wearing her seatbelt!!!



My favorite color! She is a BEAUTY!!!


----------



## JE2824

Luccibag said:


> On vacation in Seattle with my potiron K [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3102714



LOVE LOVE LOVE! Perfect!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JE2824

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833



Love your beautiful B! You look fabulous!!



LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848


LOL!!! Great pic!!


----------



## BBdieBiene

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833




So beautiful! Love your dress!


----------



## JE2824

PrestigeH said:


> Getting ready with Etain B.
> View attachment 3102219



Um, I just died and went to Hermes heaven!!! TDF!! ALL of it!


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Leooh. Wow u make my day. Beautiful shot. Say hi to twilly.




Thanks dear, the day is still very very very young indeed. We are both going to have a great day ahead!


----------



## JE2824

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.



You look fabulous as always, megt10!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! &#128535;



Stunning, Gris T! The perfect neutral!


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> Um, I just died and went to Hermes heaven!!! TDF!! ALL of it!




Don't die yet. Have u gotten ur passport? Lol. Hi JE2824. Thank you.


----------



## leooh

MrH said:


> My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103104




Happy pic!


----------



## JE2824

pumpkiim said:


> Day out with my mother and our K's. I inherited her taste as you can tell [emoji6]
> View attachment 3101795



I absolutely love this pic!! Both your K's are beautiful! What a sweet picture!!


----------



## leooh

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833




Love your dress... And your b with twillies of course!


----------



## leooh

coucou chanel said:


> Oh noes... My B35 Taupe isn't wearing her seatbelt!!!




I'll protect her for you


----------



## leooh

Luccibag said:


> On vacation in Seattle with my potiron K [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3102714




K looks beautiful in the sun.. Like you do too


----------



## leooh

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848




Very chic dear


----------



## PrestigeH

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833




Enjoy ur shopping. Am sure Hermes will find us eventually. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848




Great combination. Very elegant.


----------



## JE2824

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.



The action pics are killing me today! Absolutely beautiful!!!! RH Box is absolutely stunning! Love your CDC as well!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

Mr PrestigeH, waiting anxiously for your H of the day!


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Mr PrestigeH, waiting anxiously for your H of the day!




Yes I dutifully obliged. Let me think out of the box. Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> View attachment 3103115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilly in action counts right? [emoji6]



Good morning twin twilly. You look beautiful. I mean all of you!! &#128153;


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrH said:


> My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103104



Cool sneakers!! &#128095;


----------



## PrestigeH

Morning Kat.


----------



## PrestigeH

Oh my. They are hiding in action. Where are you, Mr & Mrs B? [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my. They are hiding in action. Where are you, Mr & Mrs B? [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3103180



Hump day eye candy


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Hump day eye candy




Morning Rami00


----------



## Rami00

coucou chanel said:


> Oh noes... My B35 Taupe isn't wearing her seatbelt!!!





Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833



Guys, you chose the perfect twillies for your amazing bags. Love!!


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848



I could see that. You have power suit on 

You look amazing as usual.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Rami00



You are sweetest ever! Good morning :kiss:

It's still Wed 8:17pm on my side of the world. Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my. They are hiding in action. Where are you, Mr & Mrs B? [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3103180



Good morning PrestigeH. I could just stare at them whole day and have a big smile on my face! Thanks for the eye candy. &#128513;&#128536;&#128515;&#128576;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> You are sweetest ever! Good morning :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still Wed 8:17pm on my side of the world. Have a wonderful day!!




Wow that's about 12 hours. Have a wonderful evening. Still have 40 minutes before the store closes. Quick. [emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

leooh said:


> View attachment 3103115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilly in action counts right? [emoji6]



Yours is too pretty so It absolutely counts


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning PrestigeH. I could just stare at them whole day and have a big smile on my face! Thanks for the eye candy. [emoji16][emoji8][emoji2][emoji79]




Thank u Kat.Lee


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's about 12 hours. Have a wonderful evening. Still have 40 minutes before the store closes. Quick. [emoji16]



Hahaha! You are so right.

I love this forum.. Members from all over the world. 12 hours... Wow! You are in Asia?


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! You are so right.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this forum.. Members from all over the world. 12 hours... Wow! You are in Asia?




Yes I am. By the way I am pretty new to this forum. I see u all can attach many quotes to leave a single reply. How do u do that? Any idea?


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I am. By the way I am pretty new to this forum. I see u all can attach many quotes to leave a single reply. How do u do that? Any idea?



Keep hitting the circle between quote and reply. Once you have selected all you'd like to respond .. Hit quote and voilà!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I am. By the way I am pretty new to this forum. I see u all can attach many quotes to leave a single reply. How do u do that? Any idea?



I had the same question a month ago. This is how I did: open 2 windows to the thread. Copy and paste all the quotes to one whilst using one to go through all the quotes you need. Not sure if this explains clear enough to you &#128534;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Keep hitting the circle between quote and reply. Once you have selected all you'd like to respond .. Hit quote and voilà!




Thank u. Got it.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I had the same question a month ago. This is how I did: open 2 windows to the thread. Copy and paste all the quotes to one whilst using one to go through all the quotes you need. Not sure if this explains clear enough to you [emoji37]




Wow that's brilliant too. Thank you both of u.


----------



## Keren16

leooh said:


> View attachment 3103115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilly in action counts right? [emoji6]




Everything great!
Go H go[emoji6]


----------



## LadySummerRose

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my. They are hiding in action. Where are you, Mr & Mrs B? [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3103180




Good morning!

Wow wow I love the sight of this!

I keep all my boxes and my DH just don't get! Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;



Sorry Evie. I forgot to introduce you: Gris T PM Clemence! Love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

LadySummerRose said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Wow wow I love the sight of this!
> 
> I keep all my boxes and my DH just don't get! Lol




Good morning LadySummerRose.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! [emoji16] Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]




Nice. The colour combination is always my top of the list. Beautiful CDC too.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;



Kat, Gorgeous neutrals. You dressed like a star today. Have a wonderful day xx


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Nice. The colour combination is always my top of the list. Beautiful CDC too.



Thank you dear. Can you see your twin Bearn? &#128568;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Kat, Gorgeous neutrals. You dressed like a star today. Have a wonderful day xx



You are always too sweet Rami. You made my day! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear. Can you see your twin Bearn? [emoji75]




Wow I have just seen it. Is it black or graphite gator? Beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow I have just seen it. Is it black or graphite gator? Beautiful.



It's graphite &#128010; dear. &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! You are so right.
> 
> I love this forum.. Members from all over the world. 12 hours... Wow! You are in Asia?



I'm 12 hours ahead of you too! Good evening to you Rami &#128536;


----------



## pumpkiim

JE2824 said:


> I absolutely love this pic!! Both your K's are beautiful! What a sweet picture!!




Thank you JE2824 [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Oh my. They are hiding in action. Where are you, Mr & Mrs B? [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3103180




How lovely! Thanks for sharing [emoji1]



Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! [emoji16] Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]




My heart fluttered looking at all these goodies.. Love your collection Kat.Lee thanks for sharing! [emoji3][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

pumpkiim said:


> Thank you JE2824 [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely! Thanks for sharing [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart fluttered looking at all these goodies.. Love your collection Kat.Lee thanks for sharing! [emoji3][emoji8]




Morning Pumpkiim.


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my. They are hiding in action. Where are you, Mr & Mrs B? [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3103180




Big teaser! Found them yet?


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning twin twilly. You look beautiful. I mean all of you!! [emoji170]




Thanks dear, so sweet of you to say that so happy to be twin with your twilly


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> Yours is too pretty so It absolutely counts




Thanks dear *blush*


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! [emoji16] Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]




 Perfect outfit as usual!


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Big teaser! Found them yet?




Not yet. Security is tight as the razor sharped ribbons are still on. Maybe I will find them when Christmas is near.


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I am. By the way I am pretty new to this forum. I see u all can attach many quotes to leave a single reply. How do u do that? Any idea?




I use the phone TPF app. Highlight the post you want to quote, tap again so there's the option for "more", tap again on the "multi-quote", and tap on other posts that you want to multi-quote 

Then tap on the top right icon. Tada


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Not yet. Security is tight as the razor sharped ribbons are still on. Maybe I will find them when Christmas is near.




Haha... We cannot wait too long. You need to get yourself a new H again today[emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> I use the phone TPF app. Highlight the post you want to quote, tap again so there's the option for "more", tap again on the "multi-quote", and tap on other posts that you want to multi-quote
> 
> Then tap on the top right icon. Tada



Thank you. I think I have done it.





leooh said:


> Haha... We cannot wait too long. You need to get yourself a new H again today[emoji16]




Yes u r right, maybe I should let them breathe. [emoji317] Very tempting. But I have hold my horses for almost two months not to touch the boxes.


----------



## cotonblanc

Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.


----------



## PrestigeH

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.




Looking good. Love ur Behapi.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;



Very chic!


----------



## cotonblanc

PrestigeH said:


> Looking good. Love ur Behapi.



Thank you for the kind words. It's actually my second time purchasing the Behapi since the first one was way too big on me.


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> Perfect outfit as usual!







pumpkiim said:


> My heart fluttered looking at all these goodies.. Love your collection Kat.Lee thanks for sharing! [emoji3][emoji8]







rubysoma said:


> Very chic!




Thank you ladies for your kind comments.


----------



## Dipmai

bbbarbbb said:


> Well this is just beautiful!  What color is your bag, if I may ask?



Thank you bbarbbb! The color is graphite. 



rubysoma said:


> Beautiful bag. Hilarious picture! Love that he's trying on clothes and you're blocking the mirror - he should know tPF takes priority!



The SA thought I was so vain taking selfies of myself! Lol! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Very beautiful. Love it







JE2824 said:


> Love your beautiful B! You look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! Great pic!!







BBdieBiene said:


> So beautiful! Love your dress!







leooh said:


> Love your dress... And your b with twillies of course!







PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy ur shopping. Am sure Hermes will find us eventually. [emoji3]




Thanks everyone! He bought so much clothes and suits today and maybe he felt a little guilty so he said he wanted to go into hermes to get a belt. I was shocked Because he has never been in there before. 
So....with the purchase of his belt he also bought a little something else too! Yay!! [emoji1] I am slowly bringing him to the dark side!


----------



## Kat.Lee

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.




Nice ensemble !


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dipmai said:


> Thank you bbarbbb! The color is graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> The SA thought I was so vain taking selfies of myself! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! He bought so much clothes and suits today and maybe he felt a little guilty so he said he wanted to go into hermes to get a belt. I was shocked Because he has never been in there before.
> So....with the purchase of his belt he also bought a little something else too! Yay!! [emoji1] I am slowly bringing him to the dark side!
> 
> View attachment 3103348




Awwww how sweet of him and how lucky of you!! Big congrats [emoji170]  Looove jige and I'm still waiting for mine to arrive next week (waiting is such a torture but I know....it's a virtue!!)  Enjoy!!


----------



## Dipmai

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.




I want everything in these pics!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Thanks everyone! He bought so much clothes and suits today and maybe he felt a little guilty so he said he wanted to go into hermes to get a belt. I was shocked Because he has never been in there before. 
So....with the purchase of his belt he also bought a little something else too! Yay!! [emoji1] I am slowly bringing him to the dark side! 

Congrats. Beautiful 'dark' blue Jige. Lol


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> I should gone the other way. But well it's all fated. Here you go. Sorry about the camera. Cdc should be Blue de galice.
> 
> View attachment 3102572
> View attachment 3102573







PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Not sure if these are considered in action but got them yesterday. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102354




Wow!! Congratulations PrestigeH!! You're on a roll [emoji106][emoji106] beautiful goodies and that bearn croc is gorgy!! What color is it?


----------



## Dipmai

Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww how sweet of him and how lucky of you!! Big congrats [emoji170]  Looove jige and I'm still waiting for mine to arrive next week (waiting is such a torture but I know....it's a virtue!!)  Enjoy!!




Oh I can't wait for your reveal...your collection is already so amazing! I always look forward to your posts!


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> I use the phone TPF app. Highlight the post you want to quote, tap again so there's the option for "more", tap again on the "multi-quote", and tap on other posts that you want to multi-quote
> 
> Then tap on the top right icon. Tada




Thank you so much leooh. 
How silly I have been. I didn't even know there's an TPF app until you mention here. Now it makes my "TPF life" so much easier and the multi quote....yippee....works perfectly!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dipmai said:


> Oh I can't wait for your reveal...your collection is already so amazing! I always look forward to your posts!




Thank you Dipmai. Tune in please! [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## LaChocolat

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my. They are hiding in action. Where are you, Mr & Mrs B? [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3103180



  I cannot wait to see!



MrH said:


> My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103104



Very nice there.  



leooh said:


> View attachment 3103115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilly in action counts right? [emoji6]



Of course, every H counts, no matter how big or small, new or old. 



Luccibag said:


> On vacation in Seattle with my potiron K [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3102714


  How lovely.  



coucou chanel said:


> Oh noes... My B35 Taupe isn't wearing her seatbelt!!!



She's too pretty to be restrained!


----------



## LaChocolat

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833





Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;



Oh my, Kat.Lee, you look amazing and make that Evie look absolutely stunning.  



Dipmai said:


> Thank you bbarbbb! The color is graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> The SA thought I was so vain taking selfies of myself! Lol!
> 
> Thanks everyone! He bought so much clothes and suits today and maybe he felt a little guilty so he said he wanted to go into hermes to get a belt. I was shocked Because he has never been in there before.
> So....with the purchase of his belt he also bought a little something else too! Yay!! [emoji1] I am slowly bringing him to the dark side!
> 
> View attachment 3103348



Lol, your husband is so nice.  What a great purchase.


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> Great pic!
> Are you wearing a plissé?





Kat.Lee said:


> Loooooove this look. Classy and elegant. You carry it so well. And your plissé is such a perfect match. I know that you love plissé!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;





JE2824 said:


> LOL!!! Great pic!!





leooh said:


> Very chic dear





PrestigeH said:


> Great combination. Very elegant.





billysmom said:


> So sleek - well done!





Rami00 said:


> I could see that. You have power suit on
> 
> You look amazing as usual.



Thanks so much, ladies.  You are all so very sweet.  
Yes, Keren16, it's a Promenade de Longchamps plissé.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

Dipmai said:


> Thank you bbarbbb! The color is graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> The SA thought I was so vain taking selfies of myself! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! He bought so much clothes and suits today and maybe he felt a little guilty so he said he wanted to go into hermes to get a belt. I was shocked Because he has never been in there before.
> So....with the purchase of his belt he also bought a little something else too! Yay!! [emoji1] I am slowly bringing him to the dark side!
> 
> View attachment 3103348




Lovely jige! In my favourite colour


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much leooh.
> How silly I have been. I didn't even know there's an TPF app until you mention here. Now it makes my "TPF life" so much easier and the multi quote....yippee....works perfectly!! [emoji8]




Happy to help... But I spend so much time using the app, it drains my handphone battery.
Time to change to a new phone [emoji16]


----------



## andee

Luccibag said:


> On vacation in Seattle with my potiron K [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3102714




potiron is like owning gold ( as in money not the H color)

Seems no one ever let's theirs go.


----------



## Dipmai

LaChocolat said:


> Oh my, Kat.Lee, you look amazing and make that Evie look absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, your husband is so nice.  What a great purchase.




Thank you LaChocolat! I love how you tie your scarves or plissé. I only own two h scarves and am not very creative at tying them yet. Need more practice.


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> Wow!! Congratulations PrestigeH!! You're on a roll [emoji106][emoji106] beautiful goodies and that bearn croc is gorgy!! What color is it?




Hi thank u. It is vert titien.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Oh my, Kat.Lee, you look amazing and make that Evie look absolutely stunning.




Thank you dear LaChocoat. 



leooh said:


> Happy to help... But I spend so much time using the app, it drains my handphone battery.
> Time to change to a new phone [emoji16]




Thank you. Will bear that in mind.


----------



## panthere55

Walpharm60 said:


> Love the lindy!! What size is it?


 
Thank you! It's size 30! 




JE2824 said:


> One of my favorite shots ever!! So elegant, Rami! You look like a movie star!!!
> 
> 
> I could stare at this bag all day long! Time to check out your new one!!
> 
> 
> Beauties!!!!!
> 
> 
> Perfection! Love the black Lindy
> 
> 
> You never cease to amaze me, panthere! The red and green are TDF!




You are always too kind! Thank you!


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> Hi thank u. It is vert titien.




That's what I thought too....but not sure coz of the lighting. It's a very gorgeous  green [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> That's what I thought too....but not sure coz of the lighting. It's a very gorgeous  green [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]




Thank you. Yes colour always has difference on camera and real.


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.



MEG you always look so fresh!



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Not sure if these are considered in action but got them yesterday. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102354



Prestige, you kill me! Fantastic!



dooneybaby said:


> Taking a break at work.



love her bag!



PrestigeH said:


> I should gone the other way. But well it's all fated. Here you go. Sorry about the camera. Cdc should be Blue de galice.
> 
> View attachment 3102572
> View attachment 3102573



Amazing!



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> gorgeous!
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.



Love!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! &#128535;



love the gris, so classy!


----------



## ari

coucou chanel said:


> Oh, ladies... you're making me change my mind about Gris T and Gold!
> *megt10*, you're a vision
> 
> 
> *Luccibag *I love your style! And I really, really need a K in my life.
> 
> I'm really enjoying all your pictures, ladies and gents. Please keep them coming! I don't get to visit tpf that often these days, but when I do, this thread is my first stop.


Thank You *coucou chanel*!


----------



## ari

ThierryH said:


> Such a classic Birkin, love your whole look!


*ThierryH* Thank You !


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> I love this outfit!  You have amazing taste and style.


LaChocolat I love you style!


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848


LaChocolat, Love it Love It Love it!
I have a herbag and find it a bit dificult to style it - but you are great at it!


----------



## ari

MrH said:


> My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103104


this is soo fresh and easy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.


Love this simplicity and elegance!


----------



## cotonblanc

ari said:


> Love this simplicity and elegance!




Thank you. Those two descriptions mean a lot to me!


----------



## Mandy K

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848




Classy and elegant [emoji177]


----------



## Mandy K

Dipmai said:


> Thank you bbarbbb! The color is graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> The SA thought I was so vain taking selfies of myself! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! He bought so much clothes and suits today and maybe he felt a little guilty so he said he wanted to go into hermes to get a belt. I was shocked Because he has never been in there before.
> So....with the purchase of his belt he also bought a little something else too! Yay!! [emoji1] I am slowly bringing him to the dark side!
> 
> View attachment 3103348




Gorgeous Jige! What shade of blue is that?


----------



## ari

MrH said:


> My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103104



Are we twins or cousins?


----------



## 4ami

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.


Lovely bag!!


----------



## 4ami

Love the little something &#128523;
Beautiful color!!


----------



## 4ami

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.


Beautiful!! Love the lizard buckle!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

4ami said:


> Lovely bag!!







4ami said:


> Beautiful!! Love the lizard buckle!!




Thank you so much 4ami


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> love the gris, so classy!




Thank you ari [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Dipmai said:


> Thank you bbarbbb! The color is graphite.
> 
> The SA thought I was so vain taking selfies of myself! Lol!
> 
> Thanks everyone! He bought so much clothes and suits today and maybe he felt a little guilty so he said he wanted to go into hermes to get a belt. I was shocked Because he has never been in there before.
> So....with the purchase of his belt he also bought a little something else too! Yay!! [emoji1] I am slowly bringing him to the dark side!
> 
> View attachment 3103348



I love it


----------



## Rami00

Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.




Stunning! [emoji177]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.




Wow wow wow beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.




Drop dead gorgy [emoji79][emoji79]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.




I remember this! Have a missed a reveal somewhere?


----------



## periogirl28

Might have missed some notifications, if I have, thank you!






Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.


----------



## Monaliceke

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;



You look good. I love your craie CDC, rose gold HW. Hmmmm... I can't get my head off CDC these days. Should find one soon


----------



## Monaliceke

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.



Stunning B, lovely lady and beautiful house!


----------



## Monaliceke

periogirl28 said:


> Might have missed some notifications, if I have, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3103632
> 
> View attachment 3103633
> 
> 
> Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.



Is Argile a new color?  I love it. Congrats.


----------



## periogirl28

luxemadam said:


> Is Argile a new color?  I love it. Congrats.



Thank you, no Argile is not new, I think it came out a couple of years ago.


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.




I agree with luxemadam, beautiful house, beautiful lady, and stunning B


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3103632
> 
> View attachment 3103633
> 
> 
> Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.




Nice


----------



## leooh

periogirl28 said:


> Might have missed some notifications, if I have, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3103632
> 
> View attachment 3103633
> 
> 
> Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.




I've started to warm towards the idea of neutral colours for B... But I love bright colours too! 

Very classy, love your dress too


----------



## periogirl28

leooh said:


> I've started to warm towards the idea of neutral colours for B... But I love bright colours too!
> 
> Very classy, love your dress too



Everyone needs brights and neutrals hehe! Thank you, that's a Chanel top and a J Crew skirt.


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous Jige! What shade of blue is that?


Looks like blue sapphire.


----------



## leooh

periogirl28 said:


> Everyone needs brights and neutrals hehe! Thank you, that's a Chanel top and a J Crew skirt.




Yes, we need to match our wardrobe right
I was thinking it feels very Chanel chic


----------



## Kat.Lee

luxemadam said:


> You look good. I love your craie CDC, rose gold HW. Hmmmm... I can't get my head off CDC these days. Should find one soon




Thank you luxemadam. Please share when you get one. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Mandy K said:


> Stunning! [emoji177]


 


PrestigeH said:


> Wow wow wow beautiful.


 


Kat.Lee said:


> Drop dead gorgy [emoji79][emoji79]


 


periogirl28 said:


> I remember this! Have a missed a reveal somewhere?


 LOL! This baby is now one year old. Bought it last year in August 


luxemadam said:


> Stunning B, lovely lady and beautiful house!


 


leooh said:


> I agree with luxemadam, beautiful house, beautiful lady, and stunning B


 
Thank you everyone :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:  Enjoy your Thursday evening/morning!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Might have missed some notifications, if I have, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3103632
> 
> View attachment 3103633
> 
> 
> Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.


 
Periogirl28 ...I absolutely love this color. On my screen it looks very close to Gris T. Those twillies are tdf. Perfection.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Periogirl28 ...I absolutely love this color. On my screen it looks very close to Gris T. Those twillies are tdf. Perfection.




Yes it's very close. Gris T is perfect for ladies such you and Kat. With the right shade, you instinctive know when it's the most flattering colour for you. 
Argile has slight /red brown undertones. GT is lovely with the blue/ lavender undertones. Both are fabulous!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Yes it's very close. Gris T is perfect for ladies such you and Kat. With the right shade, you instinctive know when it's the most flattering colour for you.
> Argile has slight /red brown undertones. GT is lovely with the blue/ lavender undertones. Both are fabulous!


 
Thank you! Yours is gorgeous and your wear it so well. I agree.....you just know when it's the right color for you.


----------



## megt10

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833


Love! 


LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848


So classy looking. Love the scarf too. 


Keren16 said:


> You look beautiful!


You are very kind. Thank you.


MrH said:


> My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103104



What a great shot.


----------



## megt10

leooh said:


> View attachment 3103115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilly in action counts right? [emoji6]


Yes! Adorable.


JE2824 said:


> You look fabulous as always, megt10!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning, Gris T! The perfect neutral!


Thank you.


Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;


OMG. I love this on you. Is this the PM in Clemence? You look so casually chic.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Sorry Evie. I forgot to introduce you: Gris T PM Clemence! Love &#10084;&#65039;



Just saw this thank you.


----------



## rubysoma

periogirl28 said:


> Might have missed some notifications, if I have, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3103632
> 
> View attachment 3103633
> 
> 
> Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.



Beautiful!


----------



## rubysoma

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.



love that pop of color!


----------



## megt10

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.


Looking really handsome.


Dipmai said:


> Thank you bbarbbb! The color is graphite.
> 
> 
> 
> The SA thought I was so vain taking selfies of myself! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! He bought so much clothes and suits today and maybe he felt a little guilty so he said he wanted to go into hermes to get a belt. I was shocked Because he has never been in there before.
> So....with the purchase of his belt he also bought a little something else too! Yay!! [emoji1] I am slowly bringing him to the dark side!
> 
> View attachment 3103348



Aww, that is so sweet of him. Way to bring him around. Wish I could do the same.

I always feel ridiculous taking selfies. I try and do it when no one is around.


----------



## klynneann

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848



LaChocolat, your new scarf looks fantastic on you!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> LOL! This baby is now one year old. Bought it last year in August
> 
> I thought we had a Rami reveal coming up soon? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;



So lovely!  Love your Gris T Evie, but Kat, you are always wearing such beautiful clothes!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! This baby is now one year old. Bought it last year in August
> 
> I thought we had a Rami reveal coming up soon? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming this weekend!! Just bare with me...this is me right now in excitement!
Click to expand...


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.



Such a great pop neutral color!  Beautiful wood flooring!


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Might have missed some notifications, if I have, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3103632
> 
> View attachment 3103633
> 
> 
> Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.


Wow..this is another pretty neutral color!  Perfect twilly!  Love your outfit.


----------



## tonkamama

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.


Very casual chic, love your boots!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;


Kat, you look so lovely in your cute outfit and E...


----------



## tonkamama

leooh said:


> View attachment 3103115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilly in action counts right? [emoji6]


Of course dear, a cute twilly in action.


----------



## megt10

Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> OMG. I love this on you. Is this the PM in Clemence? You look so casually chic.







megt10 said:


> Just saw this thank you.







klynneann said:


> So lovely!  Love your Gris T Evie, but Kat, you are always wearing such beautiful clothes!







tonkamama said:


> Kat, you look so lovely in your cute outfit and E...




Thank you ladies for your kind compliments.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.


Lovely shawl with your summery dress.  Love your sandals!  Are these by Saint Laurent?


----------



## agumila

periogirl28 said:


> Might have missed some notifications, if I have, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3103632
> 
> View attachment 3103633
> 
> 
> Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.



Gorgeous! I'm usually not a GHW kind of gal but I'm loving the GHW on this!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.




So beautiful. You always wear shawls/scarves so nice. Misha needs lots of attention and she got ours too by her appearance on here. [emoji190]


----------



## coucou chanel

megt10 said:


> I am really loving the color of this bag too.





periogirl28 said:


> It's all fabulous! Really enjoying these!





JE2824 said:


> My favorite color! She is a BEAUTY!!!





leooh said:


> I'll protect her for you





Rami00 said:


> Guys, you chose the perfect twillies for your amazing bags. Love!!





LaChocolat said:


> She's too pretty to be restrained!



Thank you, everyone! I'm looking forward to Fall/Winter, I think it will be a smooth transition for my taupe B


----------



## coucou chanel

WOW this thread moves fast!



Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833





Dipmai said:


> Thank you bbarbbb! The color is graphite.
> 
> The SA thought I was so vain taking selfies of myself! Lol!
> 
> Thanks everyone! He bought so much clothes and suits today and maybe he felt a little guilty so he said he wanted to go into hermes to get a belt. I was shocked Because he has never been in there before.
> So....with the purchase of his belt he also bought a little something else too! Yay!! [emoji1] I am slowly bringing him to the dark side!
> 
> View attachment 3103348



Gosh, I love dark non-black colors so much!



LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848



She wants to help you work hard so you can shop hard 



Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#55357;&#56833; Thanks for letting me share &#55357;&#56856;



Such a beautiful effortless look. I regret not getting an Evie on my recent Paris trip. I was overwhelmed with my B score that no other bag existed in my universe at that time, but now I'm kicking myself for not buying an E.



MrH said:


> My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103104





ari said:


> Are we twins or cousins?


Nice kicks, guys! (do the kids still say "kicks" these days? )



Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.


RC never disappoints! And size 30 is looking better and better to me...



periogirl28 said:


> Might have missed some notifications, if I have, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3103632
> 
> View attachment 3103633
> 
> 
> Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.


What a lovely color!



megt10 said:


> Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.


You're a color matching whiz, megt!


----------



## billysmom

megt10 said:


> Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.


Love this!!!!  ( AND Misha!)


----------



## billysmom

Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!


----------



## pumpkiim

Rami00 said:


> periogirl28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's coming this weekend!! Just bare with me...this is me right now in excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Lovely shawl with your summery dress.  Love your sandals!  Are these by Saint Laurent?


Thanks so much, Tonkamama. The sandals are JEROME C. ROUSSEAU
Camden studded leather sandals. I bought them from the Outnet. This was the first time that I wore them and they were so comfortable. They are on sale and come in black as well. 
http://www.theoutnet.com/en-US/product/Jerome-C-Rousseau/Camden-studded-leather-sandals/557824
They do run a full size small. I am going to wear the sandals again and if I still love them as much as I think I do I will order the black as well. I am a huge believer in buying multiples of shoes that are cute and comfortable. Here's a picture of the shoes worn.


Kat.Lee said:


> So beautiful. You always wear shawls/scarves so nice. Misha needs lots of attention and she got ours too by her appearance on here. [emoji190]


Thank you so much, Kat. Misha is an attention hound. He loves nothing better than to be sitting on my lap or cuddled up next to me. 


coucou chanel said:


> WOW this thread moves fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I love dark non-black colors so much!
> 
> 
> 
> She wants to help you work hard so you can shop hard
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful effortless look. I regret not getting an Evie on my recent Paris trip. I was overwhelmed with my B score that no other bag existed in my universe at that time, but now I'm kicking myself for not buying an E.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice kicks, guys! (do the kids still say "kicks" these days? )
> 
> 
> RC never disappoints! And size 30 is looking better and better to me...
> 
> 
> What a lovely color!
> 
> 
> You're a color matching whiz, megt!


Thank you.


billysmom said:


> Love this!!!!  ( AND Misha!)





billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!



You look fabulous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Getting ready with Etain B.
> View attachment 3102219




Beautiful!!! So in love with this color!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Love the whole outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture. Gorgeous bag and love the rodeo.




Thanks a ton megt10[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!
> 
> http://s274.photobucket.com/user/bi...F-48A7-A487-5795DFA1CB3C_zpssiqfkjgy.jpg.html


 
You look gorgeous and your bbk is a stunner. I love box leather.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Shopping today at SCP. Picked up a few goodies.




U look gorgeous as usual megt10!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Love the chic look! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank u Kat.Lee!! U ladies truly inspire me!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> looking nice and casual!
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic and lovely Ks!




Thank u so much chincac!


----------



## eternallove4bag

dooneybaby said:


> Taking a break at work.




Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. B35 Gris T, please be quiet. We are in the library!! [emoji10]




Wow! Gorgeous action shot as usual[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3102549
> 
> View attachment 3102550
> 
> 
> So happy to have RH Box Constance back from spa, paired with Gator Rouge Vif CDC.




Love ur Constance periogirl!!! What a gorgeous color too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I should gone the other way. But well it's all fated. Here you go. Sorry about the camera. Cdc should be Blue de galice.
> 
> View attachment 3102572
> View attachment 3102573




Wow PrestigeH beautiful haul!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!




U look fabulous billysmom!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.




This might be one of my fav shawls megt10 and as usual it goes effortlessly with ur outfit!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Might have missed some notifications, if I have, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3103632
> 
> View attachment 3103633
> 
> 
> Today, with the perfect neutral for my skin tone. Argile with GHW.




Oh periogirl28 u look amazing!!! And that bag is TDF!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.




Omg Rami u look so gorgeous and that RC 30 is my dream bag!!! Ur house looks fabulous too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

cotonblanc said:


> Cashmere knit t-shirt with silver perfume pendant on leather cord. Next, Behapi GM  one of my favourite bracelets to wear. No bags, yet. Doubt my lifestyle will actually need one but who knows. Never say never.




Super cool look!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! [emoji16] Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]




Amazing ensemble And u look classy as ever Kat.Lee!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

leooh said:


> View attachment 3103115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilly in action counts right? [emoji6]




Perfect match[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> My new "quicker" sneakers out for action a few days ago [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103104




Cool sneakers!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102848




U look FABULOUS LaChocolat!!! Love ur herbag[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dipmai said:


> Shopping with DH today...but unfortunately not at Hermes! [emoji21][emoji21]
> View attachment 3102833




Love ur entire ensemble!


----------



## Falnangel

Rose gold buddies...haul from Vienna.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> U look gorgeous as usual megt10!


You are very kind. Thank you.


eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u Kat.Lee!! U ladies truly inspire me!!!


+1


eternallove4bag said:


> This might be one of my fav shawls megt10 and as usual it goes effortlessly with ur outfit!!


Thank you. I bought it to go with my turquoise B and realized that it was a nice match to the dress as well. I just love H shawls. I get so much use out of them year round.


Falnangel said:


> Rose gold buddies...haul from Vienna.



Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Dipmai

Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous Jige! What shade of blue is that?




Thanks Mandy! Yes it's blue sapphire!


----------



## leooh

Falnangel said:


> Rose gold buddies...haul from Vienna.




I love slim arm candy... Huge congrats!


----------



## leooh

billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!




You look fabulous, and your BBK is TDF, amazing good shape... I hope to find one to love


----------



## leooh

megt10 said:


> Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.




Misha posed with you! That's so adorable...
Very summery outfit, perfect match[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## agumila

Falnangel said:


> Rose gold buddies...haul from Vienna.



I am in love with rose gold as well! I think yellow gold is too bright while white gold is too dull, and so rose gold is perfect!


----------



## megt10

leooh said:


> Misha posed with you! That's so adorable...
> Very summery outfit, perfect match[emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you. He always wants to be in the pictures.


----------



## cotonblanc

eternallove4bag said:


> Super cool look!!!



Thank you so much for the kind words!



megt10 said:


> Looking really handsome.



Thank you and it means a lot coming from an elegant individual like yourself.



tonkamama said:


> Very casual chic, love your boots!



Thank you, they're very old Balenciagas from 2009, I think!


----------



## cotonblanc

Kat.Lee said:


> Nice ensemble !



Thank you, adore your collection!


----------



## Falnangel

agumila said:


> I am in love with rose gold as well! I think yellow gold is too bright while white gold is too dull, and so rose gold is perfect!



Absolutely!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg Rami u look so gorgeous and that RC 30 is my dream bag!!! Ur house looks fabulous too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Falnangel said:


> Rose gold buddies...haul from Vienna.



 arm candy.


----------



## Rami00

Another Gris T shot


----------



## billysmom

Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot


Perfect color combination!  That Gris T is amazing!!!!!  (And you look amazing, too!)


----------



## Backe

Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot



So elegant and pretty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

coucou chanel said:


> Such a beautiful effortless look. I regret not getting an Evie on my recent Paris trip. I was overwhelmed with my B score that no other bag existed in my universe at that time, but now I'm kicking myself for not buying an E







eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Gorgeous action shot as usual[emoji173]&#65039;







eternallove4bag said:


> Amazing ensemble And u look classy as ever Kat.Lee!!







cotonblanc said:


> Thank you, adore your collection!




Thank you everyone for your kind words. I love all your action look! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.




Very nice. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot




Amazing look! The sun, the view, the matching shoes, the K and the happy YOU! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!




Looking great. Love the leather too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Falnangel said:


> Rose gold buddies...haul from Vienna.




We are twins. Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!




It's so classy and elegant. You don't look your age AT ALL. Such a beautiful BBK.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot




Rami00 beautiful. Have a good day.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> i am in love with rose gold as well! I think yellow gold is too bright while white gold is too dull, and so rose gold is perfect!




+1


----------



## PrestigeH

Mr Gold doing some work out.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Mr Gold doing some work out.
> 
> View attachment 3104146




Lol. Keep in shape and health...both of you! [emoji123]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## billysmom

Kat.Lee said:


> It's so classy and elegant. You don't look your age AT ALL. Such a beautiful BBK.


Thank you, Kat.Lee!  Actually, the BBK's 64 - I'm a year younger than she is   (Does that make me an "H"?)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Keep in shape and health...both of you! [emoji123]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;




Hi Kat. Have a good day. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Purrsey

Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational 

TGIF. Have a wonderful one!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational
> 
> TGIF. Have a wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104161




Wow Purrsey u got ur charms on. Beautiful. Love the GP too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

billysmom said:


> Thank you, Kat.Lee!  Actually, the BBK's 64 - I'm a year younger than she is   (Does that make me an "H"?)




Oh I'm so sorry. How amazing...both the BBK and YOU. Needless to say you look amazing and being an amazing H owner! *don't I love the word "amazing"! [emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

billysmom said:


> Perfect color combination!  That Gris T is amazing!!!!!  (And you look amazing, too!)


Thank you! :kiss:


Backe said:


> So elegant and pretty!


Thank you :kiss:


Kat.Lee said:


> Amazing look! The sun, the view, the matching shoes, the K and the happy YOU! [emoji8]


Thank you Kat! It rained all day but finally the beautiful sun came out. 


PrestigeH said:


> Rami00 beautiful. Have a good day.


Thank you :kiss: Happy Friday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Kat. Have a good day. [emoji3][emoji3]




Thank you. You too!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Mr Gold doing some work out.
> 
> View attachment 3104146



Omg! I'd love to watch Mr. Gold work out! He is so handsome


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational
> 
> TGIF. Have a wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104161



I am so charmed! Love this shot Purssey.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational
> 
> TGIF. Have a wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104161




How lovely and adorable your GT and charms match! And your attire tops it up! [emoji170] Have a great Friday!


----------



## agumila

Mixing my 2 favorite brands: Hermes + Chanel


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> Mixing my 2 favorite brands: Hermes + Chanel
> View attachment 3104169




Nice combo.[emoji106][emoji122][emoji106][emoji122]


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> Mixing my 2 favorite brands: Hermes + Chanel
> View attachment 3104169




Very lovely!


----------



## minismurf04

Wow this thread is moving at lightning speed! I can't even begin to multi quote! [emoji23] you ladies all look so stylish and inspirational with your H! [emoji8]


----------



## pumpkiim

Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222




Wow [emoji79]. Gorgeous. You two are B blue [emoji246] cousins! [emoji2]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dipmai

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.




Thanks Rami! Enjoying my new clutch! Beautiful house and I never get tired of your RC and GT action shots!


----------



## Dipmai

pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222




Wow! Gorgeous Bs!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222



Wow!!! Doesn't get better than this!


----------



## Rami00

Dipmai said:


> Thanks Rami! Enjoying my new clutch! Beautiful house and I never get tired of your RC and GT action shots!



Thank you :kiss: 

Do you get to use your clutch during day time too? I am so happy that you are enjoying it. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational
> 
> TGIF. Have a wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104161




Hi Purrsey!  Yes, inspirational!  Everything beautiful.  You look like a model!  Happy Friday though not yet for me - east coast time in U.S.


----------



## juliet827

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday! It's almost weekend. RC 30 in action.



I love everything about this! So fresh and chic.


----------



## juliet827

pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222



Eye candy indeed!!!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## rubysoma

pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222



Wish I could be a triplet


----------



## Mulan16

Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot



Another super cute dress! Beautiful Kelly of course!


----------



## Serva1

luxemadam said:


> Stunning B, lovely lady and beautiful house!




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## shoppingmao

Kat.Lee said:


> I think I'll try this look today and take dear Evie out for her first debut! I'm pretty ok with the minimal stuff that fit in her for a big bag kind of gal like me! &#128513; Thanks for letting me share &#128536;


Evie Gris T is one of my dream bags and you are wearing it beautifully. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

shoppingmao said:


> Evie Gris T is one of my dream bags and you are wearing it beautifully. Congrats!




Thank you so much. Hope you get it soon. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

B35 black porosus PHW in action today.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339




Stunning Kat. Woohoo.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Stunning Kat. Woohoo.




Thank you yippee![emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## enameljello

Greetings to ALL beautiful Hermes lovers around the globe! I am really new to sharing goodies, and I thought I must show how this pretty has made a Friday more joyful!

Happy Friday !!


----------



## leooh

Really so many beautiful pics today, too many to quote...

Can I just blow you all kisses to say beautiful? [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Falnangel said:


> Rose gold buddies...haul from Vienna.



Love RGHW! 



Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot



This picture is happy, sunny and so chic! 



PrestigeH said:


> Mr Gold doing some work out.
> 
> Fabluous H classic! A
> 
> View attachment 3104146





Purrsey said:


> Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational
> 
> TGIF. Have a wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104161



Thins up, have a great weekend! 



agumila said:


> Mixing my 2 favorite brands: Hermes + Chanel
> View attachment 3104169



Great match! 



pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222



Beautiful  blues!


----------



## periogirl28

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339



What a great collection altogether! And the scales on your bag are perfection!


----------



## PrestigeH

enameljello said:


> Greetings to ALL beautiful Hermes lovers around the globe! I am really new to sharing goodies, and I thought I must show how this pretty has made a Friday more joyful!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday !!




Beautiful Friday with Hermes


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> Really so many beautiful pics today, too many to quote...
> 
> Can I just blow you all kisses to say beautiful? [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Blow mine back [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> What a great collection altogether! And the scales on your bag are perfection!




Thank you so much. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

enameljello said:


> Greetings to ALL beautiful Hermes lovers around the globe! I am really new to sharing goodies, and I thought I must show how this pretty has made a Friday more joyful!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday !!




Happy Friday in your H shoes. And welcome to this thread.


----------



## enameljello

Thanks All! I look forward to sharing more hahaha.....!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot


fantastic look Rami!


----------



## ari

billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!


you mean business! love the Kelly and the jacket!


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.


aaaaaaaaaaaaa, such a cute picture!


----------



## Purrsey

I also couldn't catch up on all these ootds. 

Just wanna say coming in here is my kind of daily dose of admiration.


----------



## Rami00

juliet827 said:


> I love everything about this! So fresh and chic.





Serva1 said:


> My thoughts exactly!





ari said:


> fantastic look Rami!



Thank you ladies :kiss: 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339



Wow!!!! From dress to shoes to bling to bag.... Perfection. You dress so classy.


----------



## Rami00

enameljello said:


> Greetings to ALL beautiful Hermes lovers around the globe! I am really new to sharing goodies, and I thought I must show how this pretty has made a Friday more joyful!
> 
> Happy Friday !!



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Mulan16 said:


> Another super cute dress! Beautiful Kelly of course!



Thank you Mulan :kiss:


----------



## enameljello

Thank you !!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339


Kat, Stunning!


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow [emoji79]. Gorgeous. You two are B blue [emoji246] cousins! [emoji2]







Dipmai said:


> Wow! Gorgeous Bs!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







Rami00 said:


> Wow!!! Doesn't get better than this!







juliet827 said:


> Eye candy indeed!!!!! Stunning!!!







rubysoma said:


> Wish I could be a triplet




Thank you ladies and LOL rubysoma we will happily accept you as our third [emoji6]


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339




Beautiful Kat.Lee! I nearly fainted [emoji44]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Wow!!!! From dress to shoes to bling to bag.... Perfection. You dress so classy.



Thank you Rami. You are kind and sweet. 



pumpkiim said:


> Beautiful Kat.Lee! I nearly fainted [emoji44]



Thank you pumpkiim. Your collection always makes me drop my jaws.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot




Girl u r killing it with ur action shots!! U look AMAZING as usual!!! And how super cute is that green dress on u!!! Love everything about the picture Rami!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

enameljello said:


> Greetings to ALL beautiful Hermes lovers around the globe! I am really new to sharing goodies, and I thought I must show how this pretty has made a Friday more joyful!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday !!




It's gorgeous!!! These shoes r on my radar too [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222




Wow!!! Both of u look great and the blue B's r TDF!


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> Mixing my 2 favorite brands: Hermes + Chanel
> View attachment 3104169




Love everything about this pic! What a great mix!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational
> 
> TGIF. Have a wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104161




Purrsey my god u look sensational girl!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Mr Gold doing some work out.
> 
> View attachment 3104146




If u brought this to my gym I would happily give up my work out and play guard to Mr. Gold [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339




Omg!!! Kat.Lee u have surely mastered the art of looking impeccable always!!! What amazing style!!!


----------



## ari

In the elevator at work )))


----------



## rubysoma

enameljello said:


> Greetings to ALL beautiful Hermes lovers around the globe! I am really new to sharing goodies, and I thought I must show how this pretty has made a Friday more joyful!
> 
> Happy Friday !!



Is that the legend wedge?  Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339



Love that top (and obviously that B )


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> In the elevator at work )))




U look beautiful ari! Very elegant!


----------



## agumila

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339



I love everything!!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> U look beautiful ari! Very elegant!



Thank you


----------



## agumila

eternallove4bag said:


> Love everything about this pic! What a great mix!





Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely!





PrestigeH said:


> Nice combo.[emoji106][emoji122][emoji106][emoji122]



Thanks!!


----------



## agumila

With my B30 in Vegas!


----------



## thyme

agumila said:


> With my B30 in Vegas!


 
looking great!


----------



## ladysarah

My little KP out for dinner... I hope I haven't already posted this....


----------



## coucou chanel

Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot



I love that dress and it looks amazing combined with your Gris T 



PrestigeH said:


> Mr Gold doing some work out.
> View attachment 3104146



I love seeing B/Ks in "unconventional" places like the gym, the grocery store, etc. 



enameljello said:


> Greetings to ALL beautiful Hermes lovers around the globe! I am really new to sharing goodies, and I thought I must show how this pretty has made a Friday more joyful!
> 
> Happy Friday !!



Welcome to the forum, you'll love it here, guaranteed 



ari said:


> In the elevator at work )))



Your jacket is so cute, but your B steals the show 



agumila said:


> With my B30 in Vegas!



Beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Kat.Lee u have surely mastered the art of looking impeccable always!!! What amazing style!!!







rubysoma said:


> Love that top (and obviously that B )







agumila said:


> I love everything!!




Thank you ladies.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> In the elevator at work )))




Love this look [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> With my B30 in Vegas!




Beautiful !


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> With my B30 in Vegas!




Wow!!! agumila is that RC? U look amazing!


----------



## pumpkiim

agumila said:


> With my B30 in Vegas!




How lovely! Enjoy your time there [emoji4]


----------



## tonkamama

ladysarah said:


> My little KP out for dinner... I hope I haven't already posted this....


ladysarah ~ beautiful shot of your KP in action.  



ari said:


> In the elevator at work )))


Ari ~ the gold B is so elegant and you look so put together in a great suit.  




Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339



Kat ~ I love this mod shot!  Love your whole outfit and of course the B!  



pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222



pumpkiim ~ both of yours Bs are so adorable!  Cute cute cute! 



Purrsey said:


> Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational
> 
> TGIF. Have a wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104161



Purrsey ~ great shot, perfect for the relaxing Friday.  



Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot



Rami00 ~ the little dress is so chic, and the cute shoes...  GT Kelly tights everything together.  Perfect 10!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

agumila said:


> With my B30 in Vegas!



agumila ~ great shot!  B30 is perfect for the Vegas trip.  



PrestigeH said:


> Mr Gold doing some work out.
> 
> View attachment 3104146



PrestigeH ~ talking about B in action!  This is it!


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot


You look so beautiful. I love this picture.


PrestigeH said:


> Very nice. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


Thank you.


PrestigeH said:


> Mr Gold doing some work out.
> 
> View attachment 3104146


 So cute. 


Purrsey said:


> Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational
> 
> TGIF. Have a wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104161



Love this look. Your dress is really cute.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Omg! I'd love to watch Mr. Gold work out! He is so handsome



Me too. That might get me back to the gym .


----------



## megt10

agumila said:


> Mixing my 2 favorite brands: Hermes + Chanel
> View attachment 3104169


Great match.


pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222


Stunning B's. 


Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339


Love everything Kat. Is your blouse Hermes as well? I love it.


enameljello said:


> Greetings to ALL beautiful Hermes lovers around the globe! I am really new to sharing goodies, and I thought I must show how this pretty has made a Friday more joyful!
> 
> Happy Friday !!


So pretty. Love these shoes.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> In the elevator at work )))


Beautiful shot. Love your jacket.


agumila said:


> With my B30 in Vegas!



Fantastic shot. Reminded me I want to go there this fall need to start planning the trip. Hope you are having a great time.


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> My little KP out for dinner... I hope I haven't already posted this....



Love the KP, what color is it?


----------



## megt10

ladysarah said:


> My little KP out for dinner... I hope I haven't already posted this....



Fantastic shot. What a great bag.


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Beautiful shot. Love your jacket.
> 
> 
> Fantastic shot. Reminded me I want to go there this fall need to start planning the trip. Hope you are having a great time.



Thank you Meg


----------



## ari

coucou chanel said:


> I love that dress and it looks amazing combined with your Gris T
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing B/Ks in "unconventional" places like the gym, the grocery store, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, you'll love it here, guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> Your jacket is so cute, but your B steals the show
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!



Thank you Coucou Chanel!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look [emoji4]



Thank you KAT!


----------



## Always New LV

Couple of my rose gold bracelets.


----------



## Always New LV

H belt and matching CDC.


----------



## rubysoma

ladysarah said:


> My little KP out for dinner... I hope I haven't already posted this....



chic!


----------



## JE2824

billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!




You are my fashion inspiration! Truly beautiful! Love your style!!! Love that kelly...of course [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## billysmom

JE2824 said:


> You are my fashion inspiration! Truly beautiful! Love your style!!! Love that kelly...of course [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Wow!  Thank you, JE2824!  The folks around here are a wealth of inspiration every day.  Just look at the past 48 hours' pictures


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Always New LV said:


> Couple of my rose gold bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104785
> View attachment 3104786







Always New LV said:


> H belt and matching CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104795




Beautiful bracelets!


----------



## catsinthebag

Always New LV said:


> Couple of my rose gold bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104785
> View attachment 3104786



Lovely bracelets ... and I have to say, I've always admired that Tiffany/Schlumberger ring!


----------



## Always New LV

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful bracelets!







catsinthebag said:


> Lovely bracelets ... and I have to say, I've always admired that Tiffany/Schlumberger ring!




Thanks. 
I bought the ring about 15 years ago and still look trendy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kat ~ I love this mod shot!  Love your whole outfit and of course the B!



Thank you tonkamama. 



megt10 said:


> Love everything Kat. Is your blouse Hermes as well? I love it.



Thank you Meg. Yes the blouse is from H. 



Always New LV said:


> Couple of my rose gold bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104785
> View attachment 3104786




Beautiful RG...my favourite. 


Always New LV said:


> H belt and matching CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104795




Love the belt/CDC matching look.


----------



## PrestigeH

coucou chanel said:


> I love that dress and it looks amazing combined with your Gris T
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing B/Ks in "unconventional" places like the gym, the grocery store, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, you'll love it here, guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> Your jacket is so cute, but your B steals the show
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!




Thank u Coucou Chanel


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> LaChocolat I love you style!





ari said:


> LaChocolat, Love it Love It Love it!
> I have a herbag and find it a bit dificult to style it - but you are great at it!



Thanks ari.  Herbag is all I have for now so I make do.    But thanks.  I absolutely love your collection and your style.



megt10 said:


> So classy looking. Love the scarf too.



Thanks so much, megt10.



Dipmai said:


> Thank you LaChocolat! I love how you tie your scarves or plissé. I only own two h scarves and am not very creative at tying them yet. Need more practice.



Yeah that was my fear before buying.  But I just decided to bite the bullet and just try to be more creative.  



klynneann said:


> quoted LaChocolat in post Your Hermes in action!
> Herbag taking herself a little bit too seriously today.  LaChocolat, your new scarf looks fantastic on you!



Thanks klynneann, you're so sweet.  For some reason I couldn't quote you through the system so I tried a cut & paste.  Hopefully it will work.


----------



## LaChocolat

Always New LV said:


> Couple of my rose gold bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104785
> View attachment 3104786





Always New LV said:


> H belt and matching CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104795



Looking good, Always New LV.  



ladysarah said:


> My little KP out for dinner... I hope I haven't already posted this....



It's new to me even if you did.  This is gorgeous, I'm sure no one will mind.   



agumila said:


> With my B30 in Vegas!



Oh, so petty.  I think the B is perfect in size 30.


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339



You look like a superstar. 



Purrsey said:


> Looking lovely everyone. Inspirational
> 
> TGIF. Have a wonderful one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104161



Purrsey, I really love your style.  



agumila said:


> Mixing my 2 favorite brands: Hermes + Chanel
> View attachment 3104169



Those are mine too, and you look amazing.  



pumpkiim said:


> Keep up the eye candy ladies!! [emoji6]
> Sporting Blue B once again and my friend's adorable B25 [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3104222



Pumpkiim, you two look spectacular. 



Rami00 said:


> Another Gris T shot


Simply gorgeous, Rami.  I can't wait to see your fall outfits. 



PrestigeH said:


> Mr Gold doing some work out.
> 
> View attachment 3104146



Well, it takes a lot to look that good.


----------



## Mandy K

ari said:


> In the elevator at work )))




Love this! So pretty [emoji177]


----------



## Mandy K

ladysarah said:


> My little KP out for dinner... I hope I haven't already posted this....




Stunning! So elegant


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a wonderful 'Lizzie' day. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LaChocolat

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful 'Lizzie' day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3105091



&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#128571;I love it all!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji76]I love it all!




Thank you LaChocolat.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> You look like a superstar.




Thank you LaChocolat


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful 'Lizzie' day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3105091




It will be a lovely with these beautiful goodies. Enjoy your day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> It will be a lovely with these beautiful goodies. Enjoy your day!




Hi Kat u too. Ur croco is still on my mind. Urghhhhh [emoji12]


----------



## Mulan16

chincac said:


> looking great!



The red is such an amazing pop of color!


----------



## Mulan16

ari said:


> In the elevator at work )))



Love your blazer top! And your red nails ... Reminder that I desperately need a mani! And of course your B!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you tonkamama.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg. Yes the blouse is from H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful RG...my favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the belt/CDC matching look.



I thought so. I think I am in trouble . I ordered the box pleate skirt last time I was at H. They only had a 34 and it fit as long as I had no plans to sit down or breathe. I hope to have an action shot soon.


----------



## Dipmai

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339




Beautiful Croc [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Always so classy Kat!


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful 'Lizzie' day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3105091



Beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Kat u too. Ur croco is still on my mind. Urghhhhh [emoji12]



[emoji4][emoji4]



megt10 said:


> I thought so. I think I am in trouble . I ordered the box pleate skirt last time I was at H. They only had a 34 and it fit as long as I had no plans to sit down or breathe. I hope to have an action shot soon.




Lol [emoji16]Look forward to your reveal. [emoji8]



Dipmai said:


> Beautiful Croc [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Always so classy Kat!



Appreciate your sweet comments Dipmai.


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> Beautiful!




Thank u Rubysoma.


----------



## LadySummerRose

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful 'Lizzie' day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3105091



Gorgeous!


----------



## LadySummerRose

Happy weekend!




B30 ghw RP with my KDT ghw amethyst croc

Hubby's Hermes hat made a special appearance hehe


----------



## Kat.Lee

LadySummerRose said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3105165
> 
> 
> B30 ghw RP with my KDT ghw amethyst croc
> 
> Hubby's Hermes hat made a special appearance hehe




Very lovely ensemble. Enjoy your day out with all the beautiful goodies.


----------



## ari

Mandy K said:


> Love this! So pretty [emoji177]



Thank you Mandy !


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful 'Lizzie' day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3105091



Amazing!


----------



## ari

LadySummerRose said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3105165
> 
> 
> B30 ghw RP with my KDT ghw amethyst croc
> 
> Hubby's Hermes hat made a special appearance hehe



Such a happy outfit - love it! Beautiful B!


----------



## LadySummerRose

Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely ensemble. Enjoy your day out with all the beautiful goodies.




Thank you Kat!

Actually I was a bit affected as recently my fengshui master say I should avoid red due to my "elements"

The first thing I thought of is my birkin! Lol

I know I should not let this affect me but argh! Haha


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LadySummerRose

ari said:


> Such a happy outfit - love it! Beautiful B!



Thank u Ari dear! [emoji8]


----------



## ari

Mulan16 said:


> Love your blazer top! And your red nails ... Reminder that I desperately need a mani! And of course your B!



Thank you Mulan!


----------



## enameljello

eternallove4bag said:


> It's gorgeous!!! These shoes r on my radar too [emoji6][emoji6]



You gotta get it! It's truly a legend!


----------



## enameljello

I'm loving all the posts and delicious pictures from you beautiful people and ensembles! A daily must see LOL
A Saturday prepped!
Sorry for my wrinkled scarf.


----------



## Kat.Lee

enameljello said:


> I'm loving all the posts and delicious pictures from you beautiful people and ensembles! A daily must see LOL
> 
> A Saturday prepped!
> 
> Sorry for my wrinkled scarf.




Wow this is so beautiful. Thanks for sharing. An inspiration.


----------



## PrestigeH

LadySummerRose said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3105165
> 
> 
> B30 ghw RP with my KDT ghw amethyst croc
> 
> Hubby's Hermes hat made a special appearance hehe




Nice. Enjoy


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Amazing!




Thank u Ari. Have a good weekend.


----------



## PrestigeH

enameljello said:


> I'm loving all the posts and delicious pictures from you beautiful people and ensembles! A daily must see LOL
> 
> A Saturday prepped!
> 
> Sorry for my wrinkled scarf.




Beautiful scarf and scarf accessories.


----------



## enameljello

Thank you Kat.lee and PrestigeH!

Thanks for letting me share one more pic, wishing All a beautiful weekend cheers!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339





ari said:


> In the elevator at work )))



You ladies are killin' it!  Love the top, Kat, and your jacket, ari!!


----------



## klynneann

LaChocolat said:


> Thanks klynneann, you're so sweet.  For some reason I couldn't quote you through the system so I tried a cut & paste.  Hopefully it will work.



It worked!


----------



## Kat.Lee

enameljello said:


> Thank you Kat.lee and PrestigeH!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share one more pic, wishing All a beautiful weekend cheers!




Lovely. Illusion bracelets are very versatile! Enjoy. And your GP is beautiful and eye catching too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> You ladies are killin' it!  Love the top, Kat, and your jacket, ari!!




Thank you klynneann.


----------



## PrestigeH

enameljello said:


> Thank you Kat.lee and PrestigeH!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share one more pic, wishing All a beautiful weekend cheers!




Wow looks like illusion. What is this name?


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow looks like illusion. What is this name?




I'm sorry. My bad. It's actually CDC Medor.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luccibag

My potiron kelly 35 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## enameljello

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm sorry. My bad. It's actually CDC Medor.



Hello Kat.lee and PrestigeH, it's imprevisible bracelet. It's reversible, one side black and the other brown.
I think the store carries a white with red too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

enameljello said:


> Hello Kat.lee and PrestigeH, it's imprevisible bracelet. It's reversible, one side black and the other brown.
> 
> I think the store carries a white with red too.




Oh Thank you for the correct info. I love it and saw a few in store before. Will check it out again.


----------



## enameljello

rubysoma said:


> Is that the legend wedge?  Happy Friday to you too![/QUOTE
> 
> Indeed, you're absolutely spot on! It's the legend wedge. I'm so tempted to get the blue too....drools &#128514;


----------



## enameljello

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 black porosus PHW in action today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104339



Hi Kat.lee.. May I ask if that's an Hermes top? It is so beautiful my eyes just kept on admiring.. And that stunning croc &#128563;


----------



## doves75

agumila said:


> With my B30 in Vegas!




What nice picture [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



ladysarah said:


> My little KP out for dinner... I hope I haven't already posted this....




So simple but elegant [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

enameljello said:


> Hi Kat.lee.. May I ask if that's an Hermes top? It is so beautiful my eyes just kept on admiring.. And that stunning croc [emoji15]




Thank you. Yes it is an H top.


----------



## enameljello

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. Yes it is an H top.




Oooo lovely !

Hope to see you and imprevisible very soon &#128521;


----------



## VCAlover

billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!




You totally rock!


----------



## Kat.Lee

enameljello said:


> Oooo lovely !
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see you and imprevisible very soon [emoji6]




Sure will. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## ari

Luccibag said:


> My potiron kelly 35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3105229



Fantastic bag and looks great on you!


----------



## ari

Feeling blue today )))


----------



## ari

klynneann said:


> You ladies are killin' it!  Love the top, Kat, and your jacket, ari!!



Thank you klynneann!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm sorry. My bad. It's actually CDC Medor.




No worries. Still gorgeous


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Feeling blue today )))




Ari u rock.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Ari u rock.



Prestige, this coming from you is a great compliment!


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> View attachment 3105291



Chincac, love these pastel shades!


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> 
> View attachment 3105291




Beautiful and soothing colours.


----------



## Dipmai

ari said:


> Feeling blue today )))




Loving your whole look head to toe! Oh and the B too! [emoji6]


----------



## Dipmai

chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> 
> View attachment 3105291




So cute Chincac!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful 'Lizzie' day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3105091




Oooh that's some serious 'Lizzie' eye candy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Feeling blue today )))




Wow! Beautifully coordinated ari!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> 
> View attachment 3105291




What a pretty color for the Evelyne!!! Perfect for summer!


----------



## LadySummerRose

ari said:


> Feeling blue today )))




Oh my u look lovely!


----------



## nerimanna

a classic old vespa and cdc


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Feeling blue today )))



Love the beautiful blue ari. Nice shot!



chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> 
> View attachment 3105291



Looking sweet in this attire. Beautiful chincac.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!


----------



## PrestigeH

nerimanna said:


> a classic old vespa and cdc




Good matching.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105483




Wow I am blown away. Stunning. Enjoy Urself.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105483




U look stunning Kat.Lee!!! Love the dress and the shoes [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

nerimanna said:


> a classic old vespa and cdc




Lovely!!!


----------



## megt10

Always New LV said:


> Couple of my rose gold bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104785
> View attachment 3104786


Beautiful. Love RG.


Always New LV said:


> H belt and matching CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104795


So chic and fabulous looking.


PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful 'Lizzie' day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3105091


Love all your Lizzies.


LadySummerRose said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3105165
> 
> 
> B30 ghw RP with my KDT ghw amethyst croc
> 
> Hubby's Hermes hat made a special appearance hehe


Ao pretty. I love your B and the hat is awesome.


enameljello said:


> I'm loving all the posts and delicious pictures from you beautiful people and ensembles! A daily must see LOL
> A Saturday prepped!
> Sorry for my wrinkled scarf.


Love the scarf and the way you are wearing it.


----------



## megt10

enameljello said:


> Thank you Kat.lee and PrestigeH!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share one more pic, wishing All a beautiful weekend cheers!


Such a great bracelet.


Luccibag said:


> My potiron kelly 35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3105229


You look beautiful and so does the bag.


enameljello said:


> rubysoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the legend wedge?  Happy Friday to you too![/QUOTE
> 
> Indeed, you're absolutely spot on! It's the legend wedge. I'm so tempted to get the blue too....drools &#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> Get it. Love the Ledgend.
> 
> 
> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling blue today )))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunning.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> View attachment 3105291


Love the whole look. Your bag is so pretty. 


nerimanna said:


> a classic old vespa and cdc


Love the Vespa.  You look great.


Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105483



Just stunning as always. Have a great time.


----------



## nerimanna

PrestigeH said:


> Good matching.


thank you! have a great day!


----------



## billysmom

nerimanna said:


> a classic old vespa and cdc


Love this!!!


----------



## 27leborse

nerimanna said:


> a classic old vespa and cdc



Such a cool and current vintage look! Love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happy Saturday! Heading out for lunch with the family! Celebrating 16 years of marriage with DH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love my RD GP!!


----------



## HGT

nerimanna said:


> a classic old vespa and cdc




Love it! May I ask what leather is your Evie? Thanks!


----------



## agumila

chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> View attachment 3105291



This is so adorable. Your Evelyn looks great on you


----------



## LaChocolat

billysmom said:


> Coming in from the parking garage at work today with my BBK - also still at work at 64 years old!



You look smashing, dear billysmom.


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> Wore my papillon shawl for the first time yesterday. It was a perfect match with my dress. Misha was not happy we were leaving again.



Gorgoeus as ever, megt10. I love the way you showcased it. Perfect.


----------



## LaChocolat

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Saturday! Heading out for lunch with the family! Celebrating 16 years of marriage with DH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105559
> 
> 
> Love my RD GP!!



I love your style eternal. You look casual yet very elegant at the same time.

Happy anniversary!


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105483




You look stunning, Kat! Ms Constance is a perfect companion to go to the party.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Luccibag said:


> My potiron kelly 35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> How sunny and lovely!
> 
> View attachment 3105229





ari said:


> Feeling blue today )))



Chic!



chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> View attachment 3105291



I would totally wear this! 



nerimanna said:


> a classic old vespa and cdc



What a cool outfit and vintage bags have such a special vibe! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105483



Another head turning outfit Kat!



eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Saturday! Heading out for lunch with the family! Celebrating 16 years of marriage with DH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105559
> 
> 
> You look great! Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Love my RD GP!!



Faaabulous colour!


----------



## periogirl28

Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.


----------



## nerimanna

eternallove4bag said:


> Lovely!!!


thank you  have a great day!


----------



## nerimanna

billysmom said:


> Love this!!!



thank you billysmom


----------



## nerimanna

27leborse said:


> Such a cool and current vintage look! Love it!


thank you for the compliment! the 70s are definitely back


----------



## nerimanna

HGT said:


> Love it! May I ask what leather is your Evie? Thanks!


thank you  did you mean the vespa? it is togo


----------



## Rami00

This is considered an action shot ... Right?


----------



## Freckles1

nerimanna said:


> a classic old vespa and cdc




Love this look!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?



I think this is considered the BEST kind of action shot! Looking forward to seeing what you got!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?




Woohoo! Show show show!


----------



## agumila

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE your belt, birkin, and twilly!


----------



## HGT

nerimanna said:


> thank you  did you mean the vespa? it is togo




Thanks!!! Both Vespa and Evelyne looks similar.  [emoji6]


----------



## HerLuv

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105483



Stunning! Please id your dress and shoes if you dont mind ..... thanks


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow I am blown away. Stunning. Enjoy Urself.







eternallove4bag said:


> U look stunning Kat.Lee!!! Love the dress and the shoes [emoji173]&#65039;







megt10 said:


> Just stunning as always. Have a great time.







ninayoung said:


> You look stunning, Kat! Ms Constance is a perfect companion to go to the party.







periogirl28 said:


> Another head turning outfit Kat!



Thank you all. [emoji8]



HerLuv said:


> Stunning! Please id your dress and shoes if you dont mind ..... thanks




Thank you. Dress Chanel, shoes Hermes.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?




It's show time Rami. [emoji79]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.




Beautiful ensemble. Love everything!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Saturday! Heading out for lunch with the family! Celebrating 16 years of marriage with DH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105559
> 
> 
> Love my RD GP!!




Lovely. Happy celebration!


----------



## spylove22

Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?



oooooh how exciting!!! can't wait to see!!


----------



## Mandy K

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Saturday! Heading out for lunch with the family! Celebrating 16 years of marriage with DH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105559
> 
> 
> Love my RD GP!!




Gorgeous and congratulations! [emoji177]


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?




Yay! How exciting! Can't wait to see what it is [emoji4]


----------



## Mandy K

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.




So pretty [emoji177]


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.



Beautiful belt and purse for a gorgeous dress!  I'm really liking this colour too. Kinda like GT but I think you said in another thread more warm undertones, right?


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?



Ooh, show us!


----------



## LaChocolat

chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> View attachment 3105291



Easy, breezy and beautiful!


----------



## LaChocolat

Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?



Rami, let's see ...


----------



## billysmom

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.
> View attachment 3105955
> View attachment 3105975


Truly lovely!!!


----------



## tonkamama

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful 'Lizzie' day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3105091



PrestigeH ~ perfection!  




LadySummerRose said:


> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3105165
> 
> 
> B30 ghw RP with my KDT ghw amethyst croc
> 
> Hubby's Hermes hat made a special appearance hehe



LadySummerRose ~ great way to start your weekend.  You DH's hat is so chic!  



enameljello said:


> I'm loving all the posts and delicious pictures from you beautiful people and ensembles! A daily must see LOL
> A Saturday prepped!
> Sorry for my wrinkled scarf.



enameljello ~ love your scarf and how you style it!


----------



## tonkamama

Luccibag said:


> My potiron kelly 35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3105229



Luccibag ~ you look amazing with your Kelly!!



ari said:


> Feeling blue today )))



ari ~ So classy!  



chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> View attachment 3105291



chincac ~ happy weekend ... so pink and so cute! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105483


Kay ~ another amazing shot! Perfect 10!!!


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Saturday! Heading out for lunch with the family! Celebrating 16 years of marriage with DH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105559
> 
> 
> Love my RD GP!!



eternallove4bag ~ congrats!  Perfect GP for this special day! 



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.



periogirl28 ~ Very classy, I love it!  



LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.
> View attachment 3105955
> View attachment 3105975



LaChocolat ~ a great and happy picture to share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105483



KAT this is fantastic


----------



## Nikonina

chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> 
> View attachment 3105291




Love the sandal!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.
> View attachment 3105955
> View attachment 3105975




So chic as always!


----------



## Nikonina

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.




Love the rose gold buckle


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kay ~ another amazing shot! Perfect 10!!!







ari said:


> KAT this is fantastic




Thank you ladies.


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you everyone and have a great Sunday.


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> Ooh, show us!





Mandy K said:


> Yay! How exciting! Can't wait to see what it is [emoji4]





spylove22 said:


> oooooh how exciting!!! can't wait to see!!





catsinthebag said:


> I think this is considered the BEST kind of action shot! Looking forward to seeing what you got!





periogirl28 said:


> Woohoo! Show show show!





Kat.Lee said:


> It's show time Rami. [emoji79]



Guys here you go. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/black-was-is-and-always-be-the-new-919157.html


----------



## Mandy K

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.
> View attachment 3105955
> View attachment 3105975




Gorgeous! (All three of you) [emoji4]


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.
> View attachment 3105955
> View attachment 3105975



Chocolat, you always look so great! Love the silk ! Your baby and mom make the picture perfect))


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Luccibag ~ you look amazing with your Kelly!!
> 
> 
> 
> ari ~ So classy!
> 
> 
> 
> chincac ~ happy weekend ... so pink and so cute!
> 
> 
> Kay ~ another amazing shot! Perfect 10!!!


Thank you Tonkamama!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Periogirl!


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Such a great bracelet.
> 
> You look beautiful and so does the bag.
> 
> 
> enameljello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get it. Love the Ledgend.
> 
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg!
Click to expand...


----------



## ari

pperiogirl28eriogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.




periogirl , amazing look, so classy!


----------



## tonkamama

Presenting my GM Tosca on my Gold B35.  Although I am not  much a cute leather animal charm kinda person, but since I have one (probably  the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:  Thanks for letting me share.      

*In my car....*





*Having coffee break ~~*


----------



## thyme

nerimanna said:


> a classic old vespa and cdc



great to see a vespa here!! you carry it well. 



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance wants to come along to a girlfriend's birthday celebration. Let's get ready and go!



gorgeous constance!! hope you had fun. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Saturday! Heading out for lunch with the family! Celebrating 16 years of marriage with DH
> 
> Love my RD GP!!



looking good and congrats on your anniversary 



periogirl28 said:


> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.



sighhh.. you always look immaculate 



Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?



love the outfit and shoes!



LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.



wow...is that a plisse you are wearing as a top? very nicely tied and looks amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Feeling blue today )))



love this look from head to toe to the B!! fantastic styling!



ari said:


> Chincac, love these pastel shades!



thank you!



PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful and soothing colours.



thank you *PrestigeH*...i like your description - soothing! 



Dipmai said:


> So cute Chincac!



thank you *Dipmai*



eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty color for the Evelyne!!! Perfect for summer!



thank you *eternallove4bag* agree its a very pretty colour for summer 



megt10 said:


> Love the whole look. Your bag is so pretty.



thank you *megt10*


----------



## thyme

agumila said:


> This is so adorable. Your Evelyn looks great on you



thank you *agumila* 



periogirl28 said:


> I would totally wear this!







LaChocolat said:


> Easy, breezy and beautiful!



thank you *LaChocolat*



Nikonina said:


> Love the sandal!



thank you *Nikonina*..I have been wearing the sandal a lot! 



tonkamama said:


> chincac ~ happy weekend ... so pink and so cute!



thank you *tonkamama* hope you are having a good weekend too with your new rodeo! 




tonkamama said:


> Presenting my GM Tosca on my Gold B35.  Although I am not  much a cute leather animal charm kinda person, but since I have one (probably  the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie.  Thanks for letting me share.



i think the rodeo makes the B a less serious bag! perfect for the weekend fun


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.




Beautiful, very elegant


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?




Yes, this is action  Lovely jumpsuit!


----------



## ari

Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))




Looking good.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Looking good.



Thank you PrestigeH!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))




Love the look ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Presenting my GM Tosca on my Gold B35.  Although I am not  much a cute leather animal charm kinda person, but since I have one (probably  the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> *In my car....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having coffee break ~~*




Very rich and beautiful colour. And the colour looks very warm in the sun.


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> making the most of the last hot day of summer here..happy weekend all
> 
> View attachment 3105291




Beautiful[emoji178]


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))




So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

tonkamama said:


> Presenting my GM Tosca on my Gold B35.  Although I am not  much a cute leather animal charm kinda person, but since I have one (probably  the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> *In my car....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having coffee break ~~*




Lovely [emoji170][emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Happy Sunday to all! We're having a hot and sunny day in Sweden, probably one of the last summer's days.

My favorite camou pants [emoji172]


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))



love the top and skirt!! so chic! id please? 



lovely64 said:


> Beautiful[emoji178]



thank you K! 



lovely64 said:


> Happy Sunday to all! We're having a hot and sunny day in Sweden, probably one of the last summer's days.
> 
> My favorite camou pants [emoji172]



cool camou pants. id please?  enjoy the hot day whilst it lasts. we had one yesterday and now it is raining!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Happy Sunday to all! We're having a hot and sunny day in Sweden, probably one of the last summer's days.
> 
> My favorite camou pants [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3106244



Lovely- this soo beautiful, love it - the colors , the shoes, the bag! Perfect combination!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> love the top and skirt!! so chic! id please?
> 
> 
> thank you chincac!
> the skirt is Valentino, the top is ermanno scervino, with Chanel ballerinas, as the weekend is easy)))


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag ~ congrats!  Perfect GP for this special day!
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ Very classy, I love it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> LaChocolat ~ a great and happy picture to share!




How lovely! Best type of action shot!



Nikonina said:


> Love the rose gold buckle



Do love H Rose Gold! 



ari said:


> periogirl , amazing look, so classy!





tonkamama said:


> Presenting my GM Tosca on my Gold B35.  Although I am not  much a cute leather animal charm kinda person, but since I have one (probably  the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> *In my car....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having coffee break ~~*



I think we are cousins down to the charm! 



chincac said:


> great to see a vespa here!! you carry it well.
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous constance!! hope you had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> looking good and congrats on your anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> sighhh.. you always look immaculate
> 
> Oh dear not really as polished IRL!
> 
> 
> love the outfit and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> wow...is that a plisse you are wearing as a top? very nicely tied and looks amazing!





ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))



Stunning colour B and just nice for the weather today!


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> Happy Sunday to all! We're having a hot and sunny day in Sweden, probably one of the last summer's days.
> 
> My favorite camou pants [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3106244



I love it all!


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> thank you chincac!
> the skirt is Valentino, the top is ermanno scervino, with Chanel ballerinas, as the weekend is easy)))



thank you *ari*! valentino the master of course!


----------



## periogirl28

agumila said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your belt, birkin, and twilly!



Thank you and I especially admire your new Constance!



Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful ensemble. Love everything!



Thank you very much dear Kat!



Mandy K said:


> So pretty [emoji177]



Thank you so kind! 



LaChocolat said:


> Beautiful belt and purse for a gorgeous dress!  I'm really liking this colour too. Kinda like GT but I think you said in another thread more warm undertones, right?



Yes very much like GT, you can see the warmer tone better in the belt which is also Argile.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love the look ari.



Thank you KAT !


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Presenting my GM Tosca on my Gold B35.  Although I am not  much a cute leather animal charm kinda person, but since I have one (probably  the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> *In my car....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having coffee break ~~*



tonkamama, we are twins ! Love this bag, it goes with everything, what leather is yours?


----------



## ari

With a friend )


----------



## leooh

ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))




I love your whole outfit! The colour of your b is so saturated!


----------



## ari

leooh said:


> I love your whole outfit! The colour of your b is so saturated!



Thank you leooh !


----------



## billysmom

ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))


Lovely clean look


----------



## Nikonina

ari said:


> With a friend )




The color... Simply Stunning


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> I love your style eternal. You look casual yet very elegant at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary!







periogirl28 said:


> Chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would totally wear this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool outfit and vintage bags have such a special vibe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another head turning outfit Kat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faaabulous colour!







Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely. Happy celebration!







Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous and congratulations! [emoji177]







tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag ~ congrats!  Perfect GP for this special day!
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ Very classy, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> LaChocolat ~ a great and happy picture to share!




Thank u ladies!!! How time flies!!! It was a wonderful anniversary and our kids made it extra special!! Thank god for all the small and big blessings in life!


----------



## ari

Thank you Nikonina and Billysmom )


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> With a friend )







ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))




Wow ari I love it electric blue B[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> Happy Sunday to all! We're having a hot and sunny day in Sweden, probably one of the last summer's days.
> 
> My favorite camou pants [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3106244



Beautiful ensemble and the Valentino shoes r killer!



tonkamama said:


> Presenting my GM Tosca on my Gold B35.  Although I am not  much a cute leather animal charm kinda person, but since I have one (probably  the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> *In my car....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having coffee break ~~*



Gold is such a beautiful classic color!! What an amazing bag and I am so getting hooked to the rodeo seeing all the beautiful pics posted here!



LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.
> View attachment 3105955
> View attachment 3105975



Omg LaChocolat ur just pull off amazing looks every single time and how adorable is this pic with ur baby[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?




My god Rami, can't wait to see what u got!!! Heading over to ur thread after this to check out!!! And that jumpsuit is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.




I love love love the color of ur B and the belt!! Perfect match!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> great to see a vespa here!! you carry it well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous constance!! hope you had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good and congrats on your anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sighhh.. you always look immaculate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the outfit and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow...is that a plisse you are wearing as a top? very nicely tied and looks amazing!




Thank u so much chincac[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## enameljello

Thanks Megt10...I love to see your shots &#128522;


----------



## enameljello

tonkamama said:


> PrestigeH ~ perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadySummerRose ~ great way to start your weekend.  You DH's hat is so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> enameljello ~ love your scarf and how you style it!



Thanks tonkamama! Hope to share more very soon &#128516;


----------



## rubysoma

Out for dinner, having a "dandy" time. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Saturday! Heading out for lunch with the family! Celebrating 16 years of marriage with DH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105559
> 
> 
> Love my RD GP!!


Happy Anniversary! You look beautiful. 


LaChocolat said:


> Gorgoeus as ever, megt10. I love the way you showcased it. Perfect.


Thank you.


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.


Just gorgeous. Love the belt with the dress. 


Rami00 said:


> This is considered an action shot ... Right?



 Oh yeah!


----------



## megt10

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.
> View attachment 3105955
> View attachment 3105975


What great pictures. Love the family shot and you of course look amazing as always. Great outfit.


tonkamama said:


> Presenting my GM Tosca on my Gold B35.  Although I am not  much a cute leather animal charm kinda person, but since I have one (probably  the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> *In my car....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having coffee break ~~*


Love this on the B Tonka. 


chincac said:


> thank you *agumila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *LaChocolat*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Nikonina*..I have been wearing the sandal a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *tonkamama* hope you are having a good weekend too with your new rodeo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i think the rodeo makes the B a less serious bag! perfect for the weekend fun *



I agree. Love the rodeo.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))


In love with this entire outfit. Really stunning Ari.


lovely64 said:


> Happy Sunday to all! We're having a hot and sunny day in Sweden, probably one of the last summer's days.
> 
> My favorite camou pants [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3106244


Love it all. So well coordinated. Twins on the shoes.


ari said:


> With a friend )


Love this too.


enameljello said:


> Thanks Megt10...I love to see your shots &#128522;



You are very kind. Thank you.


----------



## megt10

rubysoma said:


> Out for dinner, having a "dandy" time. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3106358



Have fun at dinner. Love the bag and the bracelet.


----------



## ladysarah

megt10 said:


> Fantastic shot. What a great bag.






ari said:


> Love the KP, what color is it?



Thank you for the kind comments ladies! It's havanne- like a milk chocolate brown.


----------



## billysmom

rubysoma said:


> Out for dinner, having a "dandy" time. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3106358


I adore that Kelly!


----------



## billysmom

ladysarah said:


> My little KP out for dinner... I hope I haven't already posted this....


Missed this one - what a perfect little dinner companion!!!


----------



## rubysoma

billysmom said:


> I adore that Kelly!





megt10 said:


> Have fun at dinner. Love the bag and the bracelet.



Thank you!


----------



## LaChocolat

On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.


----------



## billysmom

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.


Tres soignee (can't find my accents on my phone!), LC!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

*chincac, Kat.Lee, lovely64 & ari * *~* Thank you ladies and I do love my B looks less serious (with the rodeo) for my casual lifestyle .   I sure will take her out more.  

*lovely64 ~* I love the look of military outfits, you dressed these looks so well...so effortless chic!  Love your B!   

*ari ~* Love your pre-fall look with your B!, can't wait to see more.  



chincac said:


> i think the rodeo makes the B a less serious bag! perfect for the weekend fun





Kat.Lee said:


> Very rich and beautiful colour. And the colour looks very warm in the sun.





lovely64 said:


> Lovely [emoji170][emoji295]&#65039;





lovely64 said:


> Happy Sunday to all! We're having a hot and sunny day in Sweden, probably one of the last summer's days.
> 
> My favorite camou pants [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3106244





ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))


----------



## agumila

Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC


----------



## tonkamama

*periogirl28, eternallove4bag, enameljello and megt10 ~ *thank you*.  

ari ~  *what a honor to be bag twins... it is a Togo (durable leather) and Gold is such a beautiful versatile neutral color that can last a life time.  




periogirl28 said:


> I love it all!





ari said:


> tonkamama, we are twins ! Love this bag, it goes with everything, *what leather is yours*?





eternallove4bag said:


> Gold is such a beautiful classic color!! What an amazing bag and I am so getting hooked to the rodeo seeing all the beautiful pics posted here!





enameljello said:


> Thanks tonkamama! Hope to share more very soon &#128516;





megt10 said:


> Love this on the B Tonka.


----------



## lovely64

Today, it was a really hot and sunny day today [emoji41][emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563


So pretty. What colour is it?


lovely64 said:


> Today, it was a really hot and sunny day today [emoji41][emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3106604



Beautiful colors!


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.



LaChocolat ... Wow! Such a classy look.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> With a friend )



I just loveee this Color.


----------



## Rami00

First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## juliet827

Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.



Breathtaking. This is such a beautiful bag- it just jumps off the page. Looks so perfect on you!!! Congrats again!!


----------



## leooh

rubysoma said:


> Out for dinner, having a "dandy" time. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3106358




Wow, the sheen... Is it a bkk?


----------



## luckylove

Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.



Looks fabulous on you! Congratulations again!


----------



## leooh

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.




Chic!


----------



## leooh

agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563




What a beautiful Constance...


----------



## leooh

lovely64 said:


> Today, it was a really hot and sunny day today [emoji41][emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3106604




Bright and cheery![emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.




Dear Rami, you have shown it beautifully... Very happy for you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

luckylove said:


> Looks fabulous on you! Congratulations again!


Thank you :kiss:


leooh said:


> Dear Rami, you have shown it beautifully... Very happy for you!


Aww thank you Leooh. You are so sweet :kiss:


juliet827 said:


> Breathtaking. This is such a beautiful bag- it just jumps off the page. Looks so perfect on you!!! Congrats again!!


Thank you Juliet!! It makes my heart sing. :kiss:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797




I love this emerald green emerald !! And your hand is fit for a commercial !!


----------



## tonkamama

*rubysoma ~ *I love this photo of your bracelet and B!  So cool~~



rubysoma said:


> Out for dinner, having a "dandy" time. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3106358




*LaChocolat ~* hope you had a good time with your friend.  Lovely dress and herbag!  



LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512



*agumila ~* lucky girl!  Love your Constance.



agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563


----------



## tonkamama

*Rami00 ~ *Black with phw is beautiful and so chic!  A classic beauty that will last a life time. You have great collection!   



Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.



*lovely64 ~* love the coloring of this photo and esp your CDC!  



lovely64 said:


> Today, it was a really hot and sunny day today [emoji41][emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3106604


----------



## leooh

start of a new week... Good day everyone!


----------



## LaChocolat

leooh said:


> View attachment 3106761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of a new week... Good day everyone!



You look lovely, dear leooh!  Love that skirt.  



agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563



That's a beautiful combo, I love it!



lovely64 said:


> Today, it was a really hot and sunny day today [emoji41][emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3106604



Beautiful!  Love the colour.



Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.



I knew you would switch.  We, black H purse lovers, forgive you  I saw in another thread how you said you wanted a nice capsule collection.  You are doing a fantastic, fantastic, job.  I adore all your pieces.



rubysoma said:


> Out for dinner, having a "dandy" time. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3106358



I honestly die for this.  What a beauty!!  



ari said:


> With a friend )



Can I be your friend?  



ari said:


> Bad weather gives me the chance to wear my pre - fall clothes ))



It is around this time that I (oddly) yearn for pre-fall clothes, though I will be crying abut it in a month.  lol.  You, my dear, look absolutely smashing.   



lovely64 said:


> Happy Sunday to all! We're having a hot and sunny day in Sweden, probably one of the last summer's days.
> 
> My favorite camou pants [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106244



I can see why they're your fave.  You look fantastic and the heels are killer.  



tonkamama said:


> Presenting my GM Tosca on my Gold B35.  Although I am not  much a cute leather animal charm kinda person, but since I have one (probably  the only one) why not enjoy this little giant cutie...:buttercup:  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> *In my car....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Having coffee break ~~*




This is lovely.  I like the charm very much though like you I'm not super into charms.  Good look.


----------



## leooh

Thank you LaChocolat. I like your outfits very much too, very girly


----------



## LaChocolat

billysmom said:


> Truly lovely!!!





tonkamama said:


> LaChocolat ~ a great and happy picture to share!





Kat.Lee said:


> So chic as always!





Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous! (All three of you) [emoji4]





ari said:


> Chocolat, you always look so great! Love the silk ! Your baby and mom make the picture perfect))





chincac said:


> wow...is that a plisse you are wearing as a top? very nicely tied and looks amazing!






eternallove4bag said:


> Omg LaChocolat ur just pull off amazing looks every single time and how adorable is this pic with ur baby[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





megt10 said:


> What great pictures. Love the family shot and you of course look amazing as always. Great outfit.



Thank you so much, ladies.   Yes, dear chincac, it is a plisse, La Promenade de Longchamps and I adore it.  I also adore my little family as well and miss mom, she's back to NY already. 

So sorry if i missed anyone, sometimes I think mult-quote unquotes a few  when you do a lot at the same time.


----------



## pumpkiim

My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]


----------



## LaChocolat

billysmom said:


> Tres soignee (can't find my accents on my phone!), LC!!!





Rami00 said:


> LaChocolat ... Wow! Such a classy look.





leooh said:


> Chic!





tonkamama said:


> *LaChocolat ~* hope you had a good time with your friend.  Lovely dress and herbag!



Thanks, dear TPF friends.  I am inspired by you all and absolutely love this thread.  billysmom, somehow it sounds sweeter in French, lol.


----------



## leooh

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777




Wow, is that a SO? It's basking in the sun


----------



## LaChocolat

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777



Ok, this is officially the prettiest B I have ever seen, lol.  I love that detailing!  Fabulous.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rubysoma said:


> Out for dinner, having a "dandy" time. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3106358




Black is truly the classic beauty[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Happy Anniversary! You look beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous. Love the belt with the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!




Thank u so much megt10[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.




Omg LaChocolat u look stunning! What a beautiful dress!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563




This blue Constance is TDF and u look gorgeous agumila!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> Today, it was a really hot and sunny day today [emoji41][emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3106604




Love everything about this pic!! So vibrant [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.




Wow wow and wow!!! What an action shot to start with!! Love ur black B!!! And those shoes[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

leooh said:


> View attachment 3106761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of a new week... Good day everyone!




So pretty!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777




With a companion like that it must be difficult to work! I would be looking at her all day long [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## leooh

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty!!




Thank you eternallove4bag


----------



## billysmom

Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.


Perfection!


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3105595
> 
> 
> Rose gold buckle and Argile belt to go with my dress today.



Wow - I love everything about this picture!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## casseyelsie

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.



Loving everything about this look. Perfect combination! 



agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563



What a great casual Sunday! 



pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777



This bag! Wow


----------



## klynneann

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the last days of summer with two of my three favourite people -- baby and mom.  DH had to work that day.
> View attachment 3105955
> View attachment 3105975



Wow, look at you!  Wearing your new scarf as a top - fabulous!


----------



## klynneann

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.



Beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777



That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Wow so much to catch up with after a day off from this thread. Hope I'm not missing anyone's fabulous post since last. 




ari said:


> With a friend )



What a perfectly matching friend. They are both happy together! 



rubysoma said:


> Out for dinner, having a "dandy" time. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3106358



Beautiful and the matching bracelet! 



LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)



You never disappoint us LC. What a chic look again. Love it. Hope you enjoyed it and am sure you received tons and tons of compliments. 



agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563



Wow such a beauty and well matched CDC. Congrats with your new baby. 



lovely64 said:


> Today, it was a really hot and sunny day today [emoji41][emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3106604



Looking sunny to enjoy the sunny day. Lovely. 



Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.



You always rock no matter what. I can feel your happiness with your new baby. Enjoy. 



leooh said:


> View attachment 3106761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of a new week... Good day everyone!



Beautiful start of the week. Love the K and your dress. 



pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777



Beautiful Club B. Love it. Drooling!


----------



## Mandy K

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.




Pretty, cute and elegant! [emoji177]


----------



## Mandy K

leooh said:


> View attachment 3106761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of a new week... Good day everyone!




LOVE this! [emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

Thank you Kat and Mandy, have a great week ahead!


----------



## pumpkiim

leooh said:


> Wow, is that a SO? It's basking in the sun




Thank you! My lovely SA offered it to me maybe a year ago so it is not a SO (although I couldn't have picked a lovelier combination myself!) It is a Club B with lizard stripes [emoji4]



LaChocolat said:


> Ok, this is officially the prettiest B I have ever seen, lol.  I love that detailing!  Fabulous.







eternallove4bag said:


> With a companion like that it must be difficult to work! I would be looking at her all day long [emoji173]&#65039;







casseyelsie said:


> Loving everything about this look. Perfect combination!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great casual Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> This bag! Wow







klynneann said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!







Kat.Lee said:


> Wow so much to catch up with after a day off from this thread. Hope I'm not missing anyone's fabulous post since last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfectly matching friend. They are both happy together!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and the matching bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> You never disappoint us LC. What a chic look again. Love it. Hope you enjoyed it and am sure you received tons and tons of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow such a beauty and well matched CDC. Congrats with your new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking sunny to enjoy the sunny day. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> You always rock no matter what. I can feel your happiness with your new baby. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful start of the week. Love the K and your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Club B. Love it. Drooling!




Thank you for the kind words ladies [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777



Omg! Club looks outta this world. I feel silly now ...my SA said I'll show you the club birkins if you are interested and I passed. I feel so stupid right now. I love this.


----------



## Rami00

leooh said:


> View attachment 3106761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of a new week... Good day everyone!



That twilly is icing on the cake. Perfect!!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow wow and wow!!! What an action shot to start with!! Love ur black B!!! And those shoes[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


You have a heart of gold. Thank you for the sweet compliments! :kiss:


billysmom said:


> Perfection!


Thank you :kiss:


Kat.Lee said:


> Wow so much to catch up with after a day off from this thread. Hope I'm not missing anyone's fabulous post since last.
> What a perfectly matching friend. They are both happy together!
> Beautiful and the matching bracelet!
> You never disappoint us LC. What a chic look again. Love it. Hope you enjoyed it and am sure you received tons and tons of compliments.
> Wow such a beauty and well matched CDC. Congrats with your new baby.
> Looking sunny to enjoy the sunny day. Lovely.
> You always rock no matter what. I can feel your happiness with your new baby. Enjoy.
> Beautiful start of the week. Love the K and your dress.
> Beautiful Club B. Love it. Drooling!



Thank you Kat! Happy Monday.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Omg! Club looks outta this world. I feel silly now ...my SA said I'll show you the club birkins if you are interested and I passed. I feel so stupid right now. I love this.




Lol.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.




Btw love your shoes too. It's like looking at your both gorgeous Bs....noir and rouge!


----------



## pumpkiim

Rami00 said:


> Omg! Club looks outta this world. I feel silly now ...my SA said I'll show you the club birkins if you are interested and I passed. I feel so stupid right now. I love this.




Lol! Don't you hate when that happens?! Better to have buyer's remorse than non-buyer's remorse I guess [emoji14] Hopefully you encounter more Club B's in the future!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Btw love your shoes too. It's like looking at your both gorgeous Bs....noir and rouge!


Aww that is so sweet Kat. Thank you 


pumpkiim said:


> Lol! Don't you hate when that happens?! Better to have buyer's remorse than non-buyer's remorse I guess [emoji14] Hopefully you encounter more Club B's in the future!


LOL! Whenever I pull a judgemental me.. It backfires. I just need to listen to my SA.. Smile, nod and let him run the show.  Live n learn. I saw your pic and just gasped...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Aww that is so sweet Kat. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Whenever I pull a judgemental me.. It backfires. I just need to listen to my SA.. Smile, nod and let him run the show.  Live n learn.




We've all been there done that. Have a look costs nothing. Admiring what's there to offer is fun. Then let our hearts do the rest! That's how it works for me [emoji4]


----------



## ldldb

my gris T b30 out and about...


----------



## Kat.Lee

ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...




Twin cousin! Very beautiful outfit!


----------



## rubysoma

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.



perfect outfit!


----------



## rubysoma

agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563



so cute!


----------



## rubysoma

leooh said:


> Wow, the sheen... Is it a bkk?



yes, it's almost 30 years old!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.



really loving this color!


----------



## rubysoma

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777



Woah! Is this a club birkin? .... with lizard?!!?!  
Edited to add: I see that you've already answered the question.  GORGEOUS!


----------



## rubysoma

ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...



beautiful!


----------



## agumila

rubysoma said:


> so cute!





Kat.Lee said:


> Wow such a beauty and well matched CDC. Congrats with your new baby.





casseyelsie said:


> What a great casual Sunday!





eternallove4bag said:


> This blue Constance is TDF and u look gorgeous agumila!





tonkamama said:


> *agumila ~* lucky girl!  Love your Constance.





leooh said:


> What a beautiful Constance...



THANK YOU!!! It's my first time to use her and I'm finally getting used to opening and closing


----------



## agumila

Rami00 said:


> So pretty. What colour is it?


Thanks!! It's Bleu Saphir


----------



## Mulan16

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777



Wow this is crazy amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mulan16

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.



What a cute outfit! It's just perfect!


----------



## ari

Another blue day to start the week))


----------



## ari

ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...



This a fantastic outfit, dress looks very Chanel and the bag goes so well with it!


----------



## ari

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777



This is so beautiful! Wow! pumpkiim, I'm  in love with your bag!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Today, it was a really hot and sunny day today [emoji41][emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3106604



Lovely, I feel the sunshine coming from your picture, very happy look!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Another blue day to start the week))




Another great shot ari. Lovely!!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow ari I love it electric blue B[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank You *eternallove4bag*!



megt10 said:


> In love with this entire outfit. Really stunning Ari.
> 
> Love it all. So well coordinated. Twins on the shoes.
> 
> Love this too.
> 
> 
> You are very kind. Thank you.



Thank You* Meg*!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> *periogirl28, eternallove4bag, enameljello and megt10 ~ *thank you*.
> 
> ari ~  *what a honor to be bag twins... it is a Togo (durable leather) and Gold is such a beautiful versatile neutral color that can last a life time.



*tonkamama*, it is my pleasure to be bag twins!



Rami00 said:


> I just loveee this Color.



*Rami* Thank You!



Rami00 said:


> First day out! To be honest, I underestimated black birkin....I was way off. Loving every single moment. Thank you for letting me share.



This a very classy BB and looks soo good on you! what size is it?



leooh said:


> View attachment 3106761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of a new week... Good day everyone!



*Leooh* Lovely Kelly!



LaChocolat said:


> You look lovely, dear leooh!  Love that skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful combo, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Love the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would switch.  We, black H purse lovers, forgive you  I saw in another thread how you said you wanted a nice capsule collection.  You are doing a fantastic, fantastic, job.  I adore all your pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly die for this.  What a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be your friend?
> 
> 
> *Absolutely !it will be my pleasure *
> 
> It is around this time that I (oddly) yearn for pre-fall clothes, though I will be crying abut it in a month.  lol.  You, my dear, look absolutely smashing.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why they're your fave.  You look fantastic and the heels are killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is lovely.  I like the charm very much though like you I'm not super into charms.  Good look.



Thank You Chocolat!



Kat.Lee said:


> Wow so much to catch up with after a day off from this thread. Hope I'm not missing anyone's fabulous post since last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfectly matching friend. They are both happy together!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and the matching bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> You never disappoint us LC. What a chic look again. Love it. Hope you enjoyed it and am sure you received tons and tons of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow such a beauty and well matched CDC. Congrats with your new baby.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking sunny to enjoy the sunny day. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> You always rock no matter what. I can feel your happiness with your new baby. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful start of the week. Love the K and your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Club B. Love it. Drooling!



Thank You* Kat*


----------



## ari

agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563


*agumila* Love both your Constance & CDC



rubysoma said:


> Out for dinner, having a "dandy" time. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3106358


*rubysoma* This is amazing Kelly!



LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.



*LaChocolat* you look fantastic - everything is just perfect! can you please ID the shoes and the dress, if you don't mind!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Another blue day to start the week))


sorry for the huge picture, I don't know how it came up so big!


----------



## leooh

Thank you ari, and beautiful shoes too!


----------



## leooh

ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...




What a classy neutral look!


----------



## leooh

rubysoma said:


> yes, it's almost 30 years old!




I love vintage kellies... Congrats!


----------



## Purrsey

Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies 

My K28 in action too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153




Thanks Purrsey. Great pic.

Hi to all ladies, enjoying all ur action pics. More more more.


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks Purrsey. Great pic.
> 
> Hi to all ladies, enjoying all ur action pics. More more more.




Thanks. I want MORE of yours.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153




Beautiful, love your nude heels too


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks Purrsey. Great pic.
> 
> Hi to all ladies, enjoying all ur action pics. More more more.




Hi PrestigeH, missing your action pics... Your b work out pic made me smile


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Hi PrestigeH, missing your action pics... Your b work out pic made me smile




Hi Leooh. Glad u like it. Not easy to see Mr B working out. Lol not sure if this is counted to be an action pic. Here u go.


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153


Purrsey! Tres Tres Chic !!!!!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Leooh. Glad u like it. Not easy to see Mr B working out. Lol not sure if this is counted to be an action pic. Here u go.
> 
> View attachment 3107155


PrestigeH - LOVE IT!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> PrestigeH - LOVE IT!




Thank you Ari. I just need a kelly strap for Mr Plate so that I can bring it around. [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. I just need a kelly strap for Mr Plate so that I can bring it around. [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]




Haha
Just leave it on the table to catch virtual drool


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Haha
> Just leave it on the table to catch virtual drool




Thank you. Hopefully not catch dust. Lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you. Hopefully not catch dust. Lol




Just use a hermes scarf to dust it and you will be fine[emoji39]


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Just use a hermes scarf to dust it and you will be fine[emoji39]




Lol if Chanel can have a ball as a bag, this will be the first Hermes Plate Bag.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. I just need a kelly strap for Mr Plate so that I can bring it around. [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


hahaha!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Leooh. Glad u like it. Not easy to see Mr B working out. Lol not sure if this is counted to be an action pic. Here u go.
> 
> View attachment 3107155



It's beautiful as it is!



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. I just need a kelly strap for Mr Plate so that I can bring it around. [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153




Very classy look Purrsey


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> It's beautiful as it is!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji16]




Thank you Kat. Ladies I take ur advice.


----------



## Blue Rain

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153




So...phisticated !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153



Ur Black K28 is TDF! Great action shot!



ari said:


> Another blue day to start the week))



Blue is certainly ur color ari! 



ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...




Gris T B30 looks amazing!! So do u!


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153



Perfect outfit! 



ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...



Chanel goes so well with Hermes! I just saw a lady pick up a 35 with these specs at the store on Saturday. 




agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563



Once again a lovely, lovely colour and pretty outfit! 


Thank again everyone for your fabulous action pics!


----------



## kewave

The carefree Black Bs....
L: Togo B30 PHW
R: Box B35 PHW


----------



## leooh

kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> 
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> 
> R: Box B35 PHW




I think I need a box b (or k) in my life! 
Fabulous, especially the box!


----------



## PrestigeH

kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> 
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> 
> R: Box B35 PHW




Stunning Kewave.


----------



## Rami00

kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> R: Box B35 PHW


 
We are twins on B30! Box looks Fabulous!


----------



## megt10

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777


OMG, this is a stunning bag. I love it so much.


LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.


You look beautiful. Your dress is so pretty.


leooh said:


> View attachment 3106761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start of a new week... Good day everyone!





ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...


Gorgeous dress and B. Looking fabulous.


ari said:


> Another blue day to start the week))


Awesome outfit. You look so fabulously toned and trim. I love everything about your outfit and of course you beautiful blue B.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153


Wow you look stunning and so chic.


kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> R: Box B35 PHW



Love this. Your bags are beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153




LOVE this! You styled it perfectly [emoji177]


----------



## eternallove4bag

kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> 
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> 
> R: Box B35 PHW




Gorgeous!!! Love the black Bs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> 
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> 
> R: Box B35 PHW




Beautiful Bs. All time classics!


----------



## ari

kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> R: Box B35 PHW


wow ! lovely bags!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> sorry for the huge picture, I don't know how it came up so big!



the better to show off a beautiful outfit!


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153



love it!


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Leooh. Glad u like it. Not easy to see Mr B working out. Lol not sure if this is counted to be an action pic. Here u go.
> 
> View attachment 3107155



i love how it sort of looks like an action shot!


----------



## rubysoma

kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> R: Box B35 PHW



great blacks! especially the elusive bbb!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Ur Black K28 is TDF! Great action shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Blue is certainly ur color ari!
> 
> 
> *eternallove4bag* Thank you!
> 
> Gris T B30 looks amazing!! So do u!





megt10 said:


> OMG, this is a stunning bag. I love it so much.
> 
> You look beautiful. Your dress is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress and B. Looking fabulous.
> 
> Awesome outfit. You look so fabulously toned and trim. I love everything about your outfit and of course you beautiful blue B.


*Meg* thank you - it is a great compliment, as I'm feeling a bit fat these days


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> *Meg* thank you - it is a great compliment, as I'm feeling a bit fat these days



ugh .... i can't believe you feel fat!  that's crazy, you're whippet thin!


----------



## kewave

Rami00 said:


> We are twins on B30! Box looks Fabulous!


Like you, I didn't think I needed a black B since I have enough black bags from other brands and H has such a wonderful array of colors to choose from. I succumbed!
In fact, I liked it so much that I decided to upsize my Black B to B35, the little extra space would allow me to use my black B as my workhorse without too much slouch in black box leather. So (sadly) no more twins with you as I have since re-homed the B30...
Enjoy your new purse, Rami, it'll be 1 of your best purchases 



PrestigeH said:


> Stunning Kewave.


Thank you! 



leooh said:


> I think I need a box b (or k) in my life!
> Fabulous, especially the box!


Yes, you need a BBB...here's another closed up pic to showcase the irresistible sheen.


----------



## periogirl28

kewave said:


> Like you, I didn't think I needed a black B since I have enough black bags from other brands and H has such a wonderful array of colors to choose from. I succumbed!
> In fact, I liked it so much that I decided to upsize my Black B to B35, the little extra space would allow me to use my black B as my workhorse without too much slouch in black box leather. So (sadly) no more twins with you as I have since re-homed the B30...
> Enjoy your new purse, Rami, it'll be 1 of your best purchases
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yes, you need a BBB...here's another closed up pic to showcase the irresistible sheen.



Totally getting you. I decided that if I had to have Hermes Black, they had to be Box only. So I have both a BBB and a BBK.


----------



## ari

rubysoma said:


> ugh .... i can't believe you feel fat!  that's crazy, you're whippet thin!



hahaha,* rubysoma* thank you, but if I manage to loose 2-3 pounds I'll feel better. 



kewave said:


> Like you, I didn't think I needed a black B since I have enough black bags from other brands and H has such a wonderful array of colors to choose from. I succumbed!
> In fact, I liked it so much that I decided to upsize my Black B to B35, the little extra space would allow me to use my black B as my workhorse without too much slouch in black box leather. So (sadly) no more twins with you as I have since re-homed the B30...
> Enjoy your new purse, Rami, it'll be 1 of your best purchases
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yes, you need a BBB...here's another closed up pic to showcase the irresistible sheen.


 never seen box IRL - but it looks fantastic!


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> i love how it sort of looks like an action shot!




Thank you Rubysoma.


----------



## louboutal

agumila said:


> Casual Sunday with my Constance & CDC
> View attachment 3106562
> 
> View attachment 3106563




This bag is breathtaking! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## louboutal

pumpkiim said:


> My work companion from today. On our way home now! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3106777




WOW! That b is TDF!! Is it a size 30?

I can't stop staring [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## marina230

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153


 Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## marina230

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153


 


ari said:


> Another blue day to start the week))


 Perfect combo!


----------



## marina230

ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...


 Just WOW, WOW, WOW!!! I must start following you on IG! Love it!!!!


----------



## Rami00

kewave said:


> Like you, I didn't think I needed a black B since I have enough black bags from other brands and H has such a wonderful array of colors to choose from. I succumbed!
> In fact, I liked it so much that I decided to upsize my Black B to B35, the little extra space would allow me to use my black B as my workhorse without too much slouch in black box leather. So (sadly) no more twins with you as I have since re-homed the B30...
> Enjoy your new purse, Rami, it'll be 1 of your best purchases
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, you need a BBB...here's another closed up pic to showcase the irresistible sheen.



Thank you :kiss: Kewave..you are killing me with your BBB shots. Unfortunately, my boutique doesn't order box but I'm planning to try my luck in Paris one day. Your bag is so irresistible. Wear it in good health.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up. 



Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.




Beautiful Lindy. Love the purple highlight.


----------



## ninayoung

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to a friend's law firm grand opening. (found my tirette, yeah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3106512
> 
> 
> I'll catch up with this fast-moving thread afterwards, but thanks everyone for the kind compliments.




Love your outfit! Very chic!


----------



## ninayoung

periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.




That is a very pretty Lindy!


----------



## ninayoung

ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...




Love everything about this outfit, from the b to the twilly to the dress and to the sandals!


----------



## HGT

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153




Love love love this! So elegant!


----------



## meiigy

Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )


----------



## LaChocolat

Winding down after spending the day with my two favourite guys.


----------



## LaChocolat

ninayoung said:


> Love your outfit! Very chic!





megt10 said:


> You look beautiful. Your dress is so pretty.





Mulan16 said:


> What a cute outfit! It's just perfect!





rubysoma said:


> perfect outfit!





Mandy K said:


> Pretty, cute and elegant! [emoji177]





Kat.Lee said:


> You never disappoint us LC. What a chic look again. Love it. Hope you enjoyed it and am sure you received tons and tons of compliments.





klynneann said:


> Beautiful!





klynneann said:


> Wow, look at you!  Wearing your new scarf as a top - fabulous!





casseyelsie said:


> Loving everything about this look. Perfect combination!





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg LaChocolat u look stunning! What a beautiful dress!!!





leooh said:


> Thank you LaChocolat. I like your outfits very much too, very girly






ari said:


> *LaChocolat* you look fantastic - everything is just perfect! can you please ID the shoes and the dress, if you don't mind!



Thank you kind TPF friends.    ari, the dress is Stop Staring! and shoes are Tahari.  Nothing like your fabulous frocks!  leooh, yes I've learned that I am most comfortable in this style though I do try to toughen up sometimes with a denim blazer or moto jacket!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg LaChocolat u look stunning! What a beautiful dress!!!




I agree ... stunning


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> I agree ... stunning



Thanks sweetie.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.


Thank you again Periogirl! You look stunning in this pic. 


meiigy said:


> Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )


WOW! Gold on gold is just spectacular. 


LaChocolat said:


> Winding down after spending the day with my two favourite guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107500


LaChocolat ...that dress is tdf. I am loving the whole look.


----------



## LaChocolat

ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...



I love the way you wear this B and what a perfect colour!



rubysoma said:


> yes, it's almost 30 years old!



Stunning.  I want this purse very, very badly.   It's perfection.  



ari said:


> Another blue day to start the week))




ari, striking as usual.  You look amazing in that colour too!




Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153



Purrsey, may I please raid your closet?  You look so lovely and ultra fem and chic.    Is that an H scarf?  (Sorry if you already answered).



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Leooh. Glad u like it. Not easy to see Mr B working out. Lol not sure if this is counted to be an action pic. Here u go.
> 
> View attachment 3107155




Dear PrestigeH, we have "low"  standards for what's considered in action.  Love it!  



kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> R: Box B35 PHW



Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  I love black Bs, they are fabulous.  



periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.




I agree, can't wait for Rami's fall fashion.

You dear, of course, look absolutely lovely even when dressed down.  



meiigy said:


> Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )



How gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.




Looking pretty periogirl!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> Winding down after spending the day with my two favourite guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107500




Forever chic and beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

meiigy said:


> Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )




So cute!!! And that gold kelly is of course TDF!!


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> LaChocolat ...that dress is tdf. I am loving the whole look.





eternallove4bag said:


> Forever chic and beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you ladies very much.


----------



## Keren16

ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...




Everything is perfect!


----------



## Keren16

ari said:


> Another blue day to start the week))




It's a beautiful start to the week!


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> Winding down after spending the day with my two favourite guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107500




Another beautiful pose!


----------



## Keren16

meiigy said:


> Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )




Love this!!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153




 Beautiful as always!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## the petite lady

meiigy said:


> Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )


your little Prada teddy bear is so cute with this beautiful bag! Nice combination


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession) 

Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.


----------



## leooh

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.




Your outfit goes so well with your B RC, it's a fabulous colour!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

LaChocolat said:


> Winding down after spending the day with my two favourite guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107500




Lovely lace dress again dear... And herbag is again so pretty glad you had a great day


----------



## leooh

meiigy said:


> Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )




Yes the teddy is cute(matches your top!) but the star of the day is the golden Kelly


----------



## leooh

periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.




Beautiful Lindy, esp with the purple charm


----------



## leooh

Thanks kewave for the pic... Either a bbb or bbk... I like it vintage but it's hard to find one in such good condition right? Saw one last time pretty scratched up and sad looking...

Love the sheen of box which has TLC. You are a great mummy to your box!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.




Love ur RC B[emoji7]... U look great!


----------



## Mandy K

periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.




Love this! [emoji177]


----------



## kewave

Thank you everyone for your kind words!
My black purse is overwhelmed with your love.


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> With a friend )



Love these blues!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> Winding down after spending the day with my two favourite guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107500




Wow u must be their favourite girl. U go girl.


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153



So elegant, Purrsey. Just beautiful.


----------



## LuxLabels

Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin


----------



## PrestigeH

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705




Love it. Nice shoes too.


----------



## klynneann

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.



Great outfit!


----------



## QuelleFromage

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705


A classic! Congratulations. We are bag twins almost (I have PHW). Looking awesome.


----------



## LuxLabels

.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LuxLabels

PrestigeH said:


> Love it. Nice shoes too.




@prestigeh thank u also. Your bag is beautiful as well.



klynneann said:


> Great outfit!




Thanks so much hun!




QuelleFromage said:


> A classic! Congratulations. We are bag twins almost (I have PHW). Looking awesome.





Such a classic bag! Love it so much I bet yours is just as gorgeous.


----------



## leooh

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705




You rock it gal!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705




Congrats on your gorgeous B!!!


----------



## Rami00

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705



Stunner 

Big congrats!!!


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.



Gorgeous! Love RC! We are twins.


----------



## josieblime

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705




You look fantastic!  You look like you've been carrying Birkins your whole life.  Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## BBdieBiene

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153




So pretty! I love your dress too!


----------



## minismurf04

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705




Love your casual vibe/outfit! B35 is the perfect size and accessory! Enjoy bag twin! [emoji6]


----------



## Mulan16

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.



Wow! If I had that B RC I would be obsessed too! Thanks for sharing... What a stunner!


----------



## Keren16

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.




Amazing pic!  Everything looks great.  Especially the versatility of your B RC!  I can imagine it with lots of different looks


----------



## Keren16

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705




Nice first outing!


----------



## LuxLabels

leooh said:


> You rock it gal!





eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous B!!!





Rami00 said:


> Stunner
> 
> Big congrats!!!





josieblime said:


> You look fantastic!  You look like you've been carrying Birkins your whole life.  Enjoy your gorgeous bag!





minismurf04 said:


> Love your casual vibe/outfit! B35 is the perfect size and accessory! Enjoy bag twin! [emoji6]





Keren16 said:


> Nice first outing!




Thank you sooo much! I appreciate all the bag love this is my 3rd hermes but 1st birkin and I couldn't be happier. Thanks for the warm welcome &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#127799;&#127799;&#127799;


----------



## rubysoma

LaChocolat said:


> Winding down after spending the day with my two favourite guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107500



ooh la la! so pretty!


----------



## rubysoma

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.



love red birkins!


----------



## rubysoma

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705



congratulations!!!!  classic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.



wow, is that a special order lindy?  looks like the straps are a different color


----------



## rubysoma

meiigy said:


> Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )



cute!


----------



## casseyelsie

ldldb said:


> my gris T b30 out and about...




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## casseyelsie

kewave said:


> The carefree Black Bs....
> 
> L: Togo B30 PHW
> 
> R: Box B35 PHW




U look so great!


----------



## casseyelsie

Purrsey said:


> Enjoying the actions here. Thanks for sharing, ladies
> 
> My K28 in action too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107153




Lovely!  I always enjoy your mod shot, Purrsey.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




@Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites


----------



## casseyelsie

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921




As always, u look stunning.....again!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites




U have nailed it again. Well done Purrsey.


----------



## louboutal

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705




Congrats on your first!! Such a cute summer outfit. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites




Gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.




Love it. I'm enabled by all the beautiful RC pictures in this thread and in a process of coming out of my comfort zone venturing into vivid colourful world! RC is on my immediate radar! Enjoy it the best of health Sarah.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705




Major congrats on your first Birkin. I can feel your joy from the picture. Excellent choice of colour. Enjoy it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites




Everything is nice in this picture! Lovely.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites



I love that patina on your Kelly. What a great classic bag.


----------



## riquita

I just started reading this thread about a month ago, and I love seeing all the beautiful Hermes items in action. I gasp whenever I see a new picture posted.
I only have a small collection, but I love all my pieces. My dad surprised my mom with an H Clic, and now, we both have one. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites




Pretty with her new twilly


----------



## leooh

riquita said:


> I just started reading this thread about a month ago, and I love seeing all the beautiful Hermes items in action. I gasp whenever I see a new picture posted.
> I only have a small collection, but I love all my pieces. My dad surprised my mom with an H Clic, and now, we both have one. Thanks for letting me share.




Very heart warming photo... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ari

marina230 said:


> Perfect combo!



Thank You *marina*!



periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.



*periogirl* Love that easy chic!



meiigy said:


> Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )



*meiigy*; Lovely Kelly and cute way to style her!



LaChocolat said:


> Winding down after spending the day with my two favourite guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107500


*LaChocolat* 
again fantastic look, love how you rock that Fedora! 



LaChocolat said:


> Thank you kind TPF friends.    ari, the dress is Stop Staring! and shoes are Tahari.  Nothing like your fabulous frocks!  leooh, yes I've learned that I am most comfortable in this style though I do try to toughen up sometimes with a denim blazer or moto jacket!



They look like a million dollars  on you!
the shoes look like the new fall/winter chanel 
http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...k-36-fall-winter-2015-16.15K.15K36.c.15K.html



LaChocolat said:


> I love the way you wear this B and what a perfect colour!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning.  I want this purse very, very badly.   It's perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ari, striking as usual.  You look amazing in that colour too!
> 
> 
> *LaChocolat* Thank You
> 
> Purrsey, may I please raid your closet?  You look so lovely and ultra fem and chic.    Is that an H scarf?  (Sorry if you already answered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear PrestigeH, we have "low"  standards for what's considered in action.  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  I love black Bs, they are fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, can't wait for Rami's fall fashion.
> 
> You dear, of course, look absolutely lovely even when dressed down.
> 
> 
> 
> How gorgeous!


----------



## ari

klynneann said:


> Love these blues!


*klynneann* Thank You!



LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705


wow - love the gold with the blue jeans shirt! Congrats *LuxLabels*



Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> 
> *Purrsey* you look soo good - love the new twilly!


----------



## ari

riquita said:


> I just started reading this thread about a month ago, and I love seeing all the beautiful Hermes items in action. I gasp whenever I see a new picture posted.
> I only have a small collection, but I love all my pieces. My dad surprised my mom with an H Clic, and now, we both have one. Thanks for letting me share.


*riquita* congrats! very special shot!


----------



## ari

Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
My black shoulder Kelly.

Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?




Another fabulous shot. Chic and elegant. Love it ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.


----------



## leooh

ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?



You look so put together ari!


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036




Stunning with your cdc!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you leooh.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful Lindy. Love the purple highlight.



Thank you! 



ninayoung said:


> That is a very pretty Lindy!



Thank you! 



meiigy said:


> Took the the golden kelly out today, and then found a super cute teddy from Prada for it )



That's a great match! 



LaChocolat said:


> Winding down after spending the day with my two favourite guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107500



Ok I really love this outfit, the dress especially!


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> Rami so looking forward to seeing you wear your new Black baby with Autumn and Winter coming up.
> 
> View attachment 3107327
> 
> Out from Sunday lunch with DH and DS.




Oh I did miss your post periogirl till just now seeing your response. 
What a lovely Lindy. Beautiful colour combination. Love it. And you dressed it up very nice.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Thank you again Periogirl! You look stunning in this pic.
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Rami!
> 
> WOW! Gold on gold is just spectacular.
> 
> LaChocolat ...that dress is tdf. I am loving the whole look.





eternallove4bag said:


> Looking pretty periogirl!



Too kind, thanks! 



Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.



This is such a great outfit! Love RC! 



leooh said:


> Beautiful Lindy, esp with the purple charm



Thank you, hope you are enjoying Miss Barenia!


----------



## periogirl28

rubysoma said:


> wow, is that a special order lindy?  looks like the straps are a different color



Thank you, no it's not an SO. There are some bags which were made bi colour such as Lindys and So Kellys. Mine is Bleu Orage with Ultraviolet lining for the inside, the straps and the shoulder strap. 




Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> Classic beauty!
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites





riquita said:


> I just started reading this thread about a month ago, and I love seeing all the beautiful Hermes items in action. I gasp whenever I see a new picture posted.
> I only have a small collection, but I love all my pieces. My dad surprised my mom with an H Clic, and now, we both have one. Thanks for letting me share.



That's so sweet!



ari said:


> Thank You *marina*!
> 
> 
> 
> *periogirl* Love that easy chic!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> *meiigy*; Lovely Kelly and cute way to style her!
> 
> 
> *LaChocolat*
> again fantastic look, love how you rock that Fedora!
> 
> 
> 
> They look like a million dollars  on you!
> the shoes look like the new fall/winter chanel
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...k-36-fall-winter-2015-16.15K.15K36.c.15K.html





Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036



Again a great combination, so polished for errands!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I did miss your post periogirl till just now seeing your response.
> What a lovely Lindy. Beautiful colour combination. Love it. And you dressed it up very nice.




Thank you dear Kat!


----------



## Mandy K

Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036




Love love love your Kelly! [emoji177]


----------



## juliet827

ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?



You look fabulous! Gorgeous bag and your look is so chic!!! Love everything about your style!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites




Looks beautiful!! And the twilly provides a beautiful contrast!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036




Beautiful K!!! U have great taste!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?




Beautiful ari! Love ur dress!


----------



## eternallove4bag

riquita said:


> I just started reading this thread about a month ago, and I love seeing all the beautiful Hermes items in action. I gasp whenever I see a new picture posted.
> I only have a small collection, but I love all my pieces. My dad surprised my mom with an H Clic, and now, we both have one. Thanks for letting me share.




Awwww!!! What a cute pic!!! Congrats to both!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mandy K said:


> Love love love your Kelly! [emoji177]



Thank you Mandy. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful K!!! U have great taste!



Thank you eternallove4bag.


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> Thank You *marina*!
> 
> 
> 
> *periogirl* Love that easy chic!
> 
> 
> 
> *meiigy*; Lovely Kelly and cute way to style her!
> 
> 
> *LaChocolat*
> again fantastic look, love how you rock that Fedora!
> 
> 
> 
> They look like a million dollars  on you!
> the shoes look like the new fall/winter chanel
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fashion...k-36-fall-winter-2015-16.15K.15K36.c.15K.html



Funny, mine are actually a few seasons old but I guess that cap toe does give it that Chanel look. I do want to start buying Chanel shoes and boots going forward.  They're fabulous!


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?



Wow, this is a stunning look head to toe. Beautiful.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?


 WOW! You look boss lady in this pic. Love it!


Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036


 Kat! Your Kelly with gold and twilly combo looks divine.


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites


 
Purrsey your action shots are always on point.


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites


love your bbk!


----------



## PrestigeH

riquita said:


> I just started reading this thread about a month ago, and I love seeing all the beautiful Hermes items in action. I gasp whenever I see a new picture posted.
> I only have a small collection, but I love all my pieces. My dad surprised my mom with an H Clic, and now, we both have one. Thanks for letting me share.




Lovely pic. Beautiful Clic Clac.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> WOW! You look boss lady in this pic. Love it!
> 
> Kat! Your Kelly with gold and twilly combo looks divine.




Thank you dear Rami.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?




First time seeing a shoulder kelly. Thanks Ari.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036




Gorgeous etoupe and blue [emoji246]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you again PrestigeH


----------



## riquita

Thanks so much lafies!


----------



## riquita

riquita said:


> Thanks so much lafies!











leooh said:


> Very heart warming photo... Thanks for sharing!











ari said:


> *riquita* congrats! very special shot!











periogirl28 said:


> That's so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww!!! What a cute pic!!! Congrats to both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pic. Beautiful Clic Clac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!
> Sorry for the duplicate post.
Click to expand...


----------



## LaChocolat

rubysoma said:


> ooh la la! so pretty!





periogirl28 said:


> Ok I really love this outfit, the dress especially!





leooh said:


> Lovely lace dress again dear... And herbag is again so pretty glad you had a great day





Keren16 said:


> Another beautiful pose!








PrestigeH said:


> Wow u must be their favourite girl. U go girl.





Thank you so much periogirl28, ruby soma, PrestigeH, leooh, and Keren16.


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036



I am really starting to love this colour and on a K, exquisite.  



Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites



Purrsey, you look amazing here and you styled your scarf perfectly in the other photo.  



riquita said:


> I just started reading this thread about a month ago, and I love seeing all the beautiful Hermes items in action. I gasp whenever I see a new picture posted.
> I only have a small collection, but I love all my pieces. My dad surprised my mom with an H Clic, and now, we both have one. Thanks for letting me share.



Lol, what a cute story. Nice bangles.



LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705



Beautiful, classic B!.  Congrats.  



Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3107593
> 
> 
> Maxmarastudio and B RC (which has been my obsession)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I just love all of the fab photos.



This colour is just so yummy.  I can see why you're obsessed.


----------



## louboutal

Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036




I really love how you've dressed her with that bow and charm!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> I am really starting to love this colour and on a K, exquisite.




Thank you LaChocolat. It is an easy colour IMO.


----------



## Kat.Lee

louboutal said:


> I really love how you've dressed her with that bow and charm!



Thank you louboutal.


----------



## Keren16




----------



## Keren16

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3108251
> View attachment 3108252




Taking her to lunch.
It's about time .., she's been hiding in my closet


----------



## PrestigeH

Keren16 said:


> Taking her to lunch.
> It's about time .., she's been hiding in my closet




Enjoy. Wonderful hidden beauty.


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3108251
> View attachment 3108252



I love it Keren16!  You have a lovely collection of H. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> Taking her to lunch.
> It's about time .., she's been hiding in my closet




I'm sure she's very happy to be out of your closet. Beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Keren16

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy. Wonderful hidden beauty.




Thank you! I have a habit of letting things sit in my closet.


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> I love it Keren16!  You have a lovely collection of H. Thanks for sharing.




Thanks.  Looking forward to watching you build one too!


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm sure she's very happy to be out of your closet. Beautiful.




Thanks Kat Lee!  She is happy to see daylighting!
You have a stunning collection.  I love (as well as others, I'm sure) your action pics!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> Thanks Kat Lee!  She is happy to see daylighting!
> You have a stunning collection.  I love (as well as others, I'm sure) your action pics!




You are too kind and sweet Keren. Thank you.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

leooh said:


> Your outfit goes so well with your B RC, it's a fabulous colour!




Thank you so much, leooh [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; i am a bit obsessed with her. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur RC B[emoji7]... U look great!




Thanks, eternallove4bag [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]



klynneann said:


> Great outfit!




Thank you klynneann [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! Love RC! We are twins.



Rami, [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; we are indeed twins. 




Mulan16 said:


> Wow! If I had that B RC I would be obsessed too! Thanks for sharing... What a stunner!




Mulan, [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]  thank you. I never thought RC would work and now I am obsessing over it like a child [emoji504]



Keren16 said:


> Amazing pic!  Everything looks great.  Especially the versatility of your B RC!  I can imagine it with lots of different looks




Keren, [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257] RC works wonders or it's just me that is addicted to it [emoji7]




Kat.Lee said:


> Love it. I'm enabled by all the beautiful RC pictures in this thread and in a process of coming out of my comfort zone venturing into vivid colourful world! RC is on my immediate radar! Enjoy it the best of health Sarah.




Kat.Lee, you will love RC. I never thought I could venture into such colours but my SA was amazing in convincing me. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175] merci.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3108251
> View attachment 3108252







Keren16 said:


> Taking her to lunch.
> It's about time .., she's been hiding in my closet




Oh she's too pretty to be kept hidden Keren16. So glad u took her out!!!


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?


 
Love your K. very elegant


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036


 
Love it.


----------



## bluenavy

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3108251
> View attachment 3108252


 
very cute


----------



## riquita

Lol, what a cute story. Nice bangles.



Thanks LaChocolat!


----------



## MSO13

Ms HAC and Rivale in action today


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms HAC and Rivale in action today
> View attachment 3108673




Love ur gold on gold B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Three little pigs going picnic. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LaChocolat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms HAC and Rivale in action today
> View attachment 3108673



Very pretty!


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> Three little pigs going picnic. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3108724




Love...love them all Perstige!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

PrestigeH said:


> Three little pigs going picnic. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3108724



What a fancy picnic.  This shot is awesome.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> What a fancy picnic.  This shot is awesome.




Thank you LaChocolat. Hope u had an excellent outing with the boys.


----------



## LaChocolat

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you LaChocolat. Hope u had an excellent outing with the boys.



I did, thanks


----------



## ava7

[emoji106] perfect


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms HAC and Rivale in action today
> View attachment 3108673


nothing beats a Goldie! stunning!!


PrestigeH said:


> Three little pigs going picnic. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3108724


lol beautiful shot.


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Three little pigs going picnic. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3108724




Love all the H blues! Have a nice picnic!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> nothing beats a Goldie! stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol beautiful shot.




Thank you Rami


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Love all the H blues! Have a nice picnic!




Thank you Ninayoung.


----------



## tonkamama

LuxLabels said:


> Taking my birkin out for the first time [emoji322][emoji322] 1st birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107705



Love your effortless chic style!


----------



## tonkamama

ari ~ amazing look, so elegant!  Your shoulder Kelly is so beautiful perfect pairing!  



ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?


----------



## tonkamama

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms HAC and Rivale in action today
> View attachment 3108673



MrsOwen3 ~ Ms HAC is so chic!






PrestigeH said:


> Three little pigs going picnic. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3108724



PrestigeH ~ perfection!


----------



## Luccibag

my HAC


----------



## ninayoung

Nothing beats feu with gold


----------



## LaChocolat

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3108954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my HAC



I honestly just adore the black leather/toile combo. It's so chic. You look great.


----------



## LaChocolat

ninayoung said:


> Nothing beats feu with gold
> 
> View attachment 3108960



What pretty pops of colour!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ninayoung

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3108954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my HAC




Love your simple outfit! May I know what size your HAC is?


----------



## Luccibag

ninayoung said:


> Love your simple outfit! May I know what size your HAC is?




Thank you. Sure. It's s HAC 32


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> MrsOwen3 ~ Ms HAC is so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ perfection!




Thank you Tonkamama


----------



## Luccibag

LaChocolat said:


> I honestly just adore the black leather/toile combo. It's so chic. You look great.




Thank you [emoji41]


----------



## PrestigeH

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3108954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my HAC




What a beauty!!


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Nothing beats feu with gold
> 
> View attachment 3108960




Love the combination.


----------



## ninayoung

LaChocolat said:


> What pretty pops of colour!




Thank you!


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Love the combination.




Thanks, PrestigeH. How's your picnic?


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Thanks, PrestigeH. How's your picnic?




Everything went well until someone came along. [emoji317][emoji12][emoji317][emoji12]


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Everything went well until someone came along. [emoji317][emoji12][emoji317][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3108974




Why am I not surprise!
So you went picnic in H with your sandwiches?


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Why am I not surprise!
> So you went picnic in H with your sandwiches?




[emoji12][emoji28] was planning to go picnic but somehow ended in that place again no matter how I travel. I am trapped in a box. Help. [emoji317]


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji28] was planning to go picnic but somehow ended in that place again no matter how I travel. I am trapped in a box. Help. [emoji317]




I am happy to help you with unwrapping the box


----------



## ari

bluenavy said:


> Love your K. very elegant



Thank You *bluenavy*



MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms HAC and Rivale in action today
> View attachment 3108673



*MrsOwen3* looks so beautiful!




PrestigeH said:


> Three little pigs going picnic. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108724


*
PrestigeH* you always impress me !



tonkamama said:


> ari ~ amazing look, so elegant!  Your shoulder Kelly is so beautiful perfect pairing!



*tonkamama*Thank You!



Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3108954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my HAC



Fantastic easy look* Luccibag*



ninayoung said:


> Nothing beats feu with gold
> 
> View attachment 3108960



*ninayoung* Totally agree! just beautiful!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Another fabulous shot. Chic and elegant. Love it ari.



*Kat* thank You!



Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036



I dont see anything ordinary! fantastic colour combination, and I love how the cat stays around you! 



leooh said:


> You look so put together ari!



Thank You* leooh*



juliet827 said:


> You look fabulous! Gorgeous bag and your look is so chic!!! Love everything about your style!



*juliet *Thank You, you are so kind!



eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful ari! Love ur dress!



*eternallove4bag* Thank You !



LaChocolat said:


> Wow, this is a stunning look head to toe. Beautiful.



*Dear LaChocolat * Thank You!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> WOW! You look boss lady in this pic. Love it!
> 
> ahahaha* Rami*  Im desperately trying to avoid that look, years of wearing an uniform of business jackets and suits is enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time seeing a shoulder kelly. Thanks Ari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I managed to surprise you!
> 
> 
> 
> Keren16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108251
> View attachment 3108252
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Karen * love this bag!
> Do you find difficult to open and close it. Its easier as you have the sipped pocket to carry you most used items. I have a pre-loved her bag, but it is soo difficult to close it, maybe Im doing something wrong
Click to expand...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Today, work again (


----------



## leooh

ari said:


> Today, work again (




It's ok dear, you have your shoulder Kelly for company


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Everything went well until someone came along. [emoji317][emoji12][emoji317][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3108974




Good afternoon mister... A nice pick me up for the hazy day! Reveal reveal!


----------



## ari

leooh said:


> It's ok dear, you have your shoulder Kelly for company


*leooh* hahaha!, and thanks to work I have her )))


----------



## ninayoung

ari said:


> Today, work again (




The shoulder Kelly will definitely make your working day brighter!


----------



## Purrsey

How's everyone today? And wow I think someone is going to do a reveal right? 

I'm afraid I've nothing new to show today...same old bag... But pair with my hardly worn CL for later tonight for a dinner function. 100mm is a chore for me so only short date is ok


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> How's everyone today? And wow I think someone is going to do a reveal right?
> 
> I'm afraid I've nothing new to show today...same old bag... But pair with my hardly worn CL for later tonight for a dinner function. 100mm is a chore for me so only short date is ok
> View attachment 3108999




I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner. 

Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004




Faint faint faint. Omg. I need to come to your house to play.  

Is this light grey? May I ask the color name? That GHW WOOOOOO.


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> How's everyone today? And wow I think someone is going to do a reveal right?
> 
> I'm afraid I've nothing new to show today...same old bag... But pair with my hardly worn CL for later tonight for a dinner function. 100mm is a chore for me so only short date is ok
> View attachment 3108999


soo chic* Purrsey!*

Thank You* ninayoung*


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004




OMG!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## ninayoung

Purrsey said:


> Faint faint faint. Omg. I need to come to your house to play.




Count me in!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Faint faint faint. Omg. I need to come to your house to play.
> 
> Is this light grey? May I ask the color name? That GHW WOOOOOO.




It is Blue Atoll but camera took it lighter. Thank u.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004


Congrats *PrestigeH* what color is it?
meanwhile you answered )))) never seen it before.


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> OMG!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!!!




Thank u Ninayoung


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Congrats *PrestigeH* what color is it?




Thank u Ari.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Count me in!




Yes Purrsey and Nina please come. [emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Congrats *PrestigeH* what color is it?
> meanwhile you answered )))) never seen it before.




Yes I really have never seen a Kelly shoulder before. Really unique.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004



What s beautiful bag. Congrats. You have one more choice to pick from for your next real picnic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> How's everyone today? And wow I think someone is going to do a reveal right?
> 
> I'm afraid I've nothing new to show today...same old bag... But pair with my hardly worn CL for later tonight for a dinner function. 100mm is a chore for me so only short date is ok
> View attachment 3108999




Classic look. Never goes wrong with them!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Today, work again (



Looking fabulous as usual.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> How's everyone today? And wow I think someone is going to do a reveal right?
> 
> I'm afraid I've nothing new to show today...same old bag... But pair with my hardly worn CL for later tonight for a dinner function. 100mm is a chore for me so only short date is ok
> View attachment 3108999




Your same old bag is a true beauty dear, perfect match with your CL


----------



## Kat.Lee

ninayoung said:


> Nothing beats feu with gold
> 
> View attachment 3108960



What a beautiful ensemble. Love them!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3108954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my HAC




Really beautiful and love the casual look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms HAC and Rivale in action today
> View attachment 3108673



Such a rich and warm golden look. Very pretty.


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004




Wow, what a great B! You must show it in different light! I think we demand a lot of action shots...

I want to join in the party too!


----------



## leooh

ninayoung said:


> Nothing beats feu with gold
> 
> View attachment 3108960




Very cheery combi! Brightens up the day!


----------



## leooh

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3108954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my HAC




Nice casual look! I think I love HAC better than birkin (birkin lovers pls forgive me!)


----------



## leooh

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms HAC and Rivale in action today
> View attachment 3108673




Love it with denim! Casual chic!


----------



## leooh

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3108251
> View attachment 3108252




We are glad to meet her! Yes pls use her more often


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> What s beautiful bag. Congrats. You have one more choice to pick from for your next real picnic!




Thank u Kat.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Wow, what a great B! You must show it in different light! I think we demand a lot of action shots...
> 
> I want to join in the party too!




Sure Leooh. Will do so. Yes join in the party. Everyone is invited. Come and leave ur H behind. [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## leooh

Come on, you have too many... You should give us one each as party favor [emoji38]


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Come on, you have too many... You should give us one each as party favor [emoji38]




[emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Purrsey

At a dinner function now.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.




What else can I say. One word - Elegant.


----------



## ninayoung

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.




You look fabulous! Very elegant dress and shoes!


----------



## ninayoung

leooh said:


> Very cheery combi! Brightens up the day!




Thanks, leooh! Bringing some joy to work


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful ensemble. Love them!




Thank you, Kat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.




Beautiful. Enjoy your dinner event!


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.


very classy and elegant! have fun* Purrsey*!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Looking fabulous as usual.


Thank you* Kat*!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh she's too pretty to be kept hidden Keren16. So glad u took her out!!!




Thank you!!  She's happy to be out!


----------



## Keren16

bluenavy said:


> very cute




Thank you!


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.




Enjoy yourself, beautiful outfit!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Today, work again (


Gorgeous! As always.


Purrsey said:


> How's everyone today? And wow I think someone is going to do a reveal right?
> 
> I'm afraid I've nothing new to show today...same old bag... But pair with my hardly worn CL for later tonight for a dinner function. 100mm is a chore for me so only short date is ok
> View attachment 3108999



Beautiful shot Purssey.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004



Congratulations! What a beauty! It doesn't look Bleu atoll at all in this pic.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Congratulations! What a beauty! It doesn't look Bleu atoll at all in this pic.




Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! As always.
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot Purssey.


thank you *Rami*!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ninayoung said:


> Nothing beats feu with gold
> 
> View attachment 3108960



Love the colors u r wearing ninayoung!



Luccibag said:


> View attachment 3108954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my HAC



Beautiful!



PrestigeH said:


> Three little pigs going picnic. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3108724




Wow! That must have been one stylish picnic!!! Hope u had a great time [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.







Purrsey said:


> How's everyone today? And wow I think someone is going to do a reveal right?
> 
> I'm afraid I've nothing new to show today...same old bag... But pair with my hardly worn CL for later tonight for a dinner function. 100mm is a chore for me so only short date is ok
> View attachment 3108999




Love ur gorgeous bags!!! These bags we can see over and over again and not still want to see more of! Love ur outfit for the dinner function!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?
> 
> View attachment 3109102







PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004




Wow picnic at H[emoji6]... That's one picnic I wouldn't miss out on!!! Congrats PrestigeH on another fabulous bag!!! What a gorgeous color this is[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Today, work again (




Ari u r one well dressed lady going for work! Love the way u put ur outfits together!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow picnic at H[emoji6]... That's one picnic I wouldn't miss out on!!! Congrats PrestigeH on another fabulous bag!!! What a gorgeous color this is[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank u eternallove4bag.


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Ari u r one well dressed lady going for work! Love the way u put ur outfits together!


thank You *eternallove4bag* you are very kind to me !


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?
> 
> View attachment 3109102


 
Yes!!!!!! True color! Gorge!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?
> 
> View attachment 3109102



Beautiful colour. Love it


----------



## louboutal

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?
> 
> View attachment 3109102




Love BA! Congrats!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank u everyone for ur kind words. Wish the same to everyone too.


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?
> 
> View attachment 3109102




Thanks all. I had a great dinner. 

PrestigeH can you show us a pic of your whole collection? I'm very intrigued by you.


----------



## MSO13

Thanks everyone! Ms HAC is a close cousin to gold, she's a Natural Chamonix and more like a buttery caramel then true H Gold or Fauve. I adore this bag so much!



LaChocolat said:


> Very pretty!





Rami00 said:


> nothing beats a Goldie! stunning!!
> 
> lol beautiful shot.





tonkamama said:


> MrsOwen3 ~ Ms HAC is so chic!
> 
> PrestigeH ~ perfection!





ari said:


> Thank You *bluenavy*
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsOwen3* looks so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> PrestigeH* you always impress me !
> 
> 
> 
> *tonkamama*Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic easy look* Luccibag*
> 
> 
> 
> *ninayoung* Totally agree! just beautiful!





Kat.Lee said:


> Such a rich and warm golden look. Very pretty.





leooh said:


> Love it with denim! Casual chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.



lovely!


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?
> 
> View attachment 3109102



interesting how it changes - almost looked like blue lin or ciel.  now obviously BA.  congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks all. I had a great dinner.
> 
> PrestigeH can you show us a pic of your whole collection? I'm very intrigued by you.




[emoji317][emoji317] come to my house party [emoji317][emoji317] bring one of ur H along. [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> interesting how it changes - almost looked like blue lin or ciel.  now obviously BA.  congrats!




Hi Rubysoma. Yes just move my camera a little and the colour changes. Maybe I am using a phone camera.


----------



## Purrsey

Thank you too rubysoma. 

PrestigeH, I shall await for your invitation.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Thank you too rubysoma.
> 
> PrestigeH, I shall await for your invitation.




[emoji51]


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for all your kindest kindest comments. Today is same bag but she got a new twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107921
> 
> 
> @Lachocolat, no I've never mentioned but the scarf I was wearing is a brandless one I have for a long time which I bought when I was on a trip. It's one of my favourites



Purrsey, I can't over how gorgeous your bag is!



riquita said:


> I just started reading this thread about a month ago, and I love seeing all the beautiful Hermes items in action. I gasp whenever I see a new picture posted.
> I only have a small collection, but I love all my pieces. My dad surprised my mom with an H Clic, and now, we both have one. Thanks for letting me share.



Pretty - love the red one!


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> Ladies, thank you for your kind words (hope I didn't miss anyone), you inspire me to use and change more often my bags. If it wasn't for you I'll just carry one bag with whatever I grab in the morning, lol!
> My black shoulder Kelly.
> 
> Sorry again, how do you shrink the pictures?



So chic!



Kat.Lee said:


> Just an ordinary Tuesday. Came back from some errands with Ms. K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108036



Lovely, Kat.


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3108251
> View attachment 3108252



Keren, is the canvas grey or light blue?  Either way, I love how it looks against this leather!


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004





PrestigeH said:


> It is Blue Atoll but camera took it lighter. Thank u.



Wow, that is blue atoll??!  It almost looks like blue ciel or blue lin to me - I love it with the GHW!


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.



Lovely!  Very pretty skirt.


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?
> 
> View attachment 3109102



Ah!  There it is!  Beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

klynneann said:


> Wow, that is blue atoll??!  It almost looks like blue ciel or blue lin to me - I love it with the GHW!




Hi Klynneann yes it is BA. U r right. With the GHW, it looks better. Thank u.


----------



## enameljello

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3108251
> View attachment 3108252



Wow pretty, never see this color combi before &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## enameljello

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaBoisson

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?
> 
> View attachment 3109102


Beautiful!!!  Thanks for reconfirming...


----------



## sonaale

Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!


----------



## enameljello

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!



You look so chic and cool with miss kelly! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;

Omg...I need to stop looking....my brain is so active with all of these now &#128519;


----------



## PrestigeH

enameljello said:


> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaBoisson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!  Thanks for reconfirming...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Enameljello and LaBoisson.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moirai

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!



You look great! Kelly is perfect on you!


----------



## bluerosespf

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!



So chic!


----------



## rubysoma

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!



some people think the k35 is too big, but it looks perfect on you!!  thanks for posting!


----------



## sonaale

enameljello said:


> You look so chic and cool with miss kelly! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;
> 
> Omg...I need to stop looking....my brain is so active with all of these now &#128519;



Thanks! I'm so addicted to this thread! 







Moirai said:


> You look great! Kelly is perfect on you!




Thanks so much! 






bluerosespf said:


> So chic!




Thanks! 






rubysoma said:


> some people think the k35 is too big, but it looks perfect on you!!  thanks for posting!



Thanks so much! I've heard that too. I guess it's a matter of personal preference.  I'm almost 5'-6" and this bag has been my workhorse. I also think it translates well from the workday to a casual evening out. It's Perfect for me.... I absolutely love it!


----------



## ninayoung

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!




Congrats, sonaale! She is stunning!


----------



## ninayoung

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the colors u r wearing ninayoung!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That must have been one stylish picnic!!! Hope u had a great time [emoji4]




Thank you, eternallove4bag! Summer time with bright colors!


----------



## Rami00

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!


 
Welcome to the coolest thread! Hopefully, we'd see tons of mod shots from you.


You look great!


----------



## pumpkiim

Keep the pics coming ladies! Feeling too lazy to multi quote hehe [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bluenavy

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!


 
Looks great.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Today going out for a late lunch with my Jige


----------



## Sienna220

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!


Very chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sienna220

LilMissCutie said:


> Today going out for a late lunch with my Jige




Great color on your Jige, I love it!


----------



## Keren16

leooh said:


> We are glad to meet her! Yes pls use her more often




Thank you!  I'll honor your request !!
Had a great time wearing her.  Surprised I waited so long


----------



## Dipmai

PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004




Wow! So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.




Beautiful!  Hope you and K enjoyed it


----------



## Keren16

klynneann said:


> Keren, is the canvas grey or light blue?  Either way, I love how it looks against this leather!




Thank you.  The canvas is light blue.  It's really wearable with many colors.  More so than  I initially thought


----------



## Keren16

enameljello said:


> Wow pretty, never see this color combi before [emoji106]&#127995;




Thank you!   I've mainly seen neutrals in older versions.  This is a recent year.  The styling is also a little different


----------



## Keren16

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!




Your bag is beautiful!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## LilMissCutie

Sienna220 said:


> Great color on your Jige, I love it!



Thank you!!


----------



## leooh

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!




It looks great on you! Does it get heavy using it for shopping? 

And welcome welcome!


----------



## leooh

LilMissCutie said:


> Today going out for a late lunch with my Jige




You look so cool, love the patina too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!




Congrats on ur beautiful kelly!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LilMissCutie said:


> Today going out for a late lunch with my Jige




So chic!!


----------



## juliet827

Wow, ladies, so much eye candy here today- thank you all for sharing!!!



ari said:


> Today, work again (



Gorgeous and chic!



Purrsey said:


> How's everyone today? And wow I think someone is going to do a reveal right?
> 
> I'm afraid I've nothing new to show today...same old bag... But pair with my hardly worn CL for later tonight for a dinner function. 100mm is a chore for me so only short date is ok
> View attachment 3108999



Perfection. So classic and elegant.



PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004



  Wow, amazing color. Beautiful bag!!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.



Just incredibly elegant- love the whole look.



sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!



So chic!



LilMissCutie said:


> Today going out for a late lunch with my Jige



Gorgeous Jige!!!


----------



## juliet827

I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.

Thanks for indulging me!


----------



## leooh

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!




Beautiful! Hooray to barenia [emoji322]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!




Stunning!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dipmai said:


> Wow! So beautiful! Congrats!




Thank you.



juliet827 said:


> Wow, ladies, so much eye candy here today- thank you all for sharing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection. So classic and elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing color. Beautiful bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just incredibly elegant- love the whole look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Jige!!!




Thank you.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Thank you for the kind comments! I have enjoyed my Jige and have got so many compliments on her. She was a great investment 




leooh said:


> You look so cool, love the patina too!











eternallove4bag said:


> So chic!!











juliet827 said:


> Wow, ladies, so much eye candy here today- thank you all for sharing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection. So classic and elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing color. Beautiful bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just incredibly elegant- love the whole look.
> 
> 
> 
> So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Jige!!!


----------



## Rami00

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!



Come on Juliet ... How could you possibly lock that beauty in a closet? It's so stunning.


----------



## minismurf04

took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!



Gorgeous, my dear friend! Yes you must use this beauty.... she is too special to sit in a closet!!


----------



## dinabobina

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3109635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...


Beautiful! May I ask are you eating at Ippudo in NYC?


----------



## Bagzzonly

Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere


----------



## Sienna220

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!


Hope you enjoy the "maiden voyage"! Do something fun!


----------



## juliet827

leooh said:


> Beautiful! Hooray to barenia [emoji322]





eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning!



Thank you both so much!



Rami00 said:


> Come on Juliet ... How could you possibly lock that beauty in a closet? It's so stunning.



I know- now she's busted out of her closet jail!



luckylove said:


> Gorgeous, my dear friend! Yes you must use this beauty.... she is too special to sit in a closet!!



You are right, my dear! 



Sienna220 said:


> Hope you enjoy the "maiden voyage"! Do something fun!



It was a very exciting trip to the grocery store and then carpool! Lol.


----------



## juliet827

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3109635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...



So pretty- love these twillies with the black, very chic!


----------



## PrestigeH

wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689




Nice.


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736




Love every single piece! Nice pictures.


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Love every single piece! Nice pictures.




Thank u Ninayoung.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## minismurf04

dinabobina said:


> Beautiful! May I ask are you eating at Ippudo in NYC?



Tks! Actually yes. You have such a keen eye dear! 



wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689



You look fabulous with that jumpsuit and miss j is a head turner! 



juliet827 said:


> So pretty- love these twillies with the black, very chic!



Thanks darling it's actually BE not black. lol told you the lighting was poor! Wakaka 



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736



Prestige, love your entire ensemble! Classy yet relaxed chic. Love how slouchy and lived in your bolide looks!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later. 
Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch. 
Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.


----------



## Nikonina

wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689




Very chic, you wear it well!


----------



## Nikonina

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764




Congratulations Kat. Have fun with Ms Jige and your girl friends


----------



## enameljello

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764



 Kat...you never fail to glam up..!! Have a beautiful Thursday!!


----------



## PrestigeH

minismurf04 said:


> Prestige, love your entire ensemble! Classy yet relaxed chic. Love how slouchy and lived in your bolide looks!




Thank you Minismurf.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764




We have a winner - Kat.Lee.[emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## JWiseman

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736



Love that bolide! Is that the travel size?!?


----------



## PrestigeH

JWiseman said:


> Love that bolide! Is that the travel size?!?




Yes I think is 45 Bolide Relax.


----------



## casseyelsie

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764




U always look so stunning, Kat.Lee!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764



Gorgeous as always! Have a great time! Getting together with gal pals is always fun.


----------



## Moirai

wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689



Great casual look - love the J, jewelry and shoes!


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> I really love ur leather. Very elegant. By itself it is a winner.
> 
> Ha ha Leooh and to all other ladies and gentlemen here. Here you go. [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> View attachment 3109004




Congratulations PrestigeH...what a lovely color. 



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.




Gorgeous outfit Purrsey...really love your dress. [emoji106][emoji106]



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736




Great ensemble of etoupe. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> Congratulations PrestigeH...what a lovely color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit Purrsey...really love your dress. [emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great ensemble of etoupe. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Doves75, thank u for your kind words.


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764




I agree KatLee...I was so surprised that I'm so behind [emoji23]
Beautiful action of your new Jige [emoji122][emoji122]



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3109635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...




Who does not love ramen...Birkin included. Enjoy [emoji7][emoji7]



wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689




You wear it casually...looks very nice and I adore those Alhambras.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cr1stalangel

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736



That watch, RDT and shoes really suits you and what a beautiful Bolide Relax PrestigeH!  May I ask how does it wear for you? I've been contemplating about a Bolide Relax for awhile but concern that the lack of long strap and weight might make the bag difficult to handle. TIA!


----------



## PrestigeH

cr1stalangel said:


> That watch, RDT and shoes really suits you and what a beautiful Bolide Relax PrestigeH!  May I ask how does it wear for you? I've been contemplating about a Bolide Relax for awhile but concern that the lack of long strap and weight might make the bag difficult to handle. TIA!




Really depends on ur size and height and also the leather. Do you like a formal look or more slouchy? For the bolide I have, the leather is slouchy so for the 45 size can be quite a challenge. But it suits my height. I have seen relax bolide in Epsom not so slouchy but the shape will be slightly different. For the weight, the bolide I have is quite light. Sorry I guess I am not helping much. [emoji3]


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3109088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a dinner function now.




Stunning! [emoji175][emoji177]


----------



## louboutal

wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689




Love the casual elegance of this outfit! You should wear her out more often! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## louboutal

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!




Gorgeous! Do you mind sharing close ups of that twilly? I love that pink [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## ari

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!



Fantastic!* sonaale* We are twins on the black Kelly, mine is Togo returne, and was my first H bag. What leather is yours?


----------



## ari

wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689



wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine


----------



## ninayoung

ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine




Love the casual look! The blue electrique (?) brightens the entire outfit!


----------



## ari

LilMissCutie said:


> Today going out for a late lunch with my Jige


*LilMissCutie*, that loos so nice! what color is it?


----------



## ari

ninayoung said:


> Love the casual look! The blue electrique (?) brightens the entire outfit!


Thank You* ninayoung*, no it's blue mykonos.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Yes strange how the camera captures it. What about this shot?
> 
> View attachment 3109102



*PrestigeH*, This is such a beautiful color! congrats!





juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!



* juliet* love the matchy-matchy, fantastic bag and shoes!
and thank you for the compliment!



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3109635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...



*minismurf* the bag looks so beautiful in this light too!



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736


PrestigeH, these are fantstic! love the Bolide, I'm thinking more and more for getting me a Bolide. I'was set on the stuctured one but now that I've seen yours I'm starting wondering. What colour is it?


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764



*KAT!!* Gorgeous as always! You look amazing and Ms. Jige belongs to you


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine




Ari I really love the blue. Oh my. U r killing me. [emoji317]


----------



## ari

Just another office look, which I tried to space it up


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> *PrestigeH*, This is such a beautiful color! congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * juliet* love the matchy-matchy, fantastic bag and shoes!
> and thank you for the compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> *minismurf* the bag looks so beautiful in this light too!
> 
> 
> PrestigeH, these are fantstic! love the Bolide, I'm thinking more and more for getting me a Bolide. I'was set on the stuctured one but now that I've seen yours I'm starting wondering. What colour is it?




Mine is etoupe.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Another pair that my DH could not understand)))


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Another pair that my DH could not understand)))




Good match.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764





PrestigeH said:


> Mine is etoupe.




Oh, it looks more lavender on this pict. I was thinking of eutope too, I need a color than goes with beige powdery tones. Just haven't found what that you be.



PrestigeH said:


> Good match.



Thank You *PrestigeH*


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Ari I really love the blue. Oh my. U r killing me. [emoji317]


no, you are killing me - love your taste!


----------



## enameljello

ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine



Ari...H does so well in their blues...mykonos is very beautiful and you carry it very well, does not feel all casual


----------



## enameljello

ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up




 TIMELESS match!
the green dress remind me of bamboo color...


----------



## leooh

ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up




You look so polished dear, I love all your office outfits!


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736




Great action pics as usual, esp love mr bolide!


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Great action pics as usual, esp love mr bolide!




Thank u Leooh.


----------



## leooh

ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine




Love BE!


----------



## leooh

wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689




She deserves to come out to play more often!


----------



## leooh

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3109635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...




Miss B looks so cute with the bag charm!


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764




Dear Kat, I agree that you do always look so glam and stylish [emoji146]


----------



## Kat.Lee

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!



No wonder you are excited to share. She is such a beauty. Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

LilMissCutie said:


> Today going out for a late lunch with my Jige




Nice and cute jige.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!




Perfect match. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3109635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...




Ramen or udon, it's all ok. Main character here is her....B! Congrats and enjoy in good health.


----------



## Kat.Lee

wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689



That's a chic way for Ms. Jypsiere. Very nice.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736




How chic and you have such an awesome collection!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine







ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up




You are always chic no matter casual or at work.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Nikonina said:


> Congratulations Kat. Have fun with Ms Jige and your girl friends







enameljello said:


> Kat...you never fail to glam up..!! Have a beautiful Thursday!!







PrestigeH said:


> We have a winner - Kat.Lee.[emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]







casseyelsie said:


> U always look so stunning, Kat.Lee!







Moirai said:


> Gorgeous as always! Have a great time! Getting together with gal pals is always fun.







doves75 said:


> I agree KatLee...I was so surprised that I'm so behind [emoji23]
> Beautiful action of your new Jige [[emoji7][emoji7]





ari said:


> *KAT!!* Gorgeous as always! You look amazing and Ms. Jige belongs to you







leooh said:


> Dear Kat, I agree that you do always look so glam and stylish [emoji146]




Thank you everyone for your lovely compliments. I really appreciate it. [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> How chic and you have such an awesome collection!




Thank you Kat. U have an even more awesome collection. I can only dream about them. [emoji3]


----------



## Princess D

LilMissCutie said:


> Today going out for a late lunch with my Jige




I love your skirt!  Is it from Isabel Marant?


----------



## cr1stalangel

PrestigeH said:


> Really depends on ur size and height and also the leather. Do you like a formal look or more slouchy? For the bolide I have, the leather is slouchy so for the 45 size can be quite a challenge. But it suits my height. I have seen relax bolide in Epsom not so slouchy but the shape will be slightly different. For the weight, the bolide I have is quite light. Sorry I guess I am not helping much. [emoji3]



Not at all! What you said gives me the info I need on how your Bolide Relax wears.
I'm not so tall at 5'4" and slim build, although smaller bags suit me more by proportion but the kitchen sink I carry around needs a lot of space.   To make matter more complicated, I like the formal look better but slouchy bags are easier to handle and roomier.  Bolide Relax appeal to me because of the fabric lining inside, it should be lighter than the normal Bolide. Should be looking for a BR 35 for myself I think. Thanks again PrestigeH! I really enjoyed your action pics and sense of humour. Maybe will bump into you one day at H here.  Have a good weekend ahead!


----------



## PrestigeH

cr1stalangel said:


> Not at all! What you said gives me the info I need on how your Bolide Relax wears.
> 
> I'm not so tall at 5'4" and slim build, although smaller bags suit me more by proportion but the kitchen sink I carry around needs a lot of space.   To make matter more complicated, I like the formal look better but slouchy bags are easier to handle and roomier.  Bolide Relax appeal to me because of the fabric lining inside, it should be lighter than the normal Bolide. Should be looking for a BR 35 for myself I think. Thanks again PrestigeH! I really enjoyed your action pics and sense of humour. Maybe will bump into you one day at H here.  Have a good weekend ahead!




U r most welcome. Happy hunting. Always do it during the full moon, success rate is higher. [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> U r most welcome. Happy hunting. Always do it during the full moon, success rate is higher. [emoji317][emoji317]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cr1stalangel

PrestigeH said:


> U r most welcome. Happy hunting. Always do it during the full moon, success rate is higher. [emoji317][emoji317]



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## ari

enameljello said:


> Ari...H does so well in their blues...mykonos is very beautiful and you carry it very well, does not feel all casual





enameljello said:


> TIMELESS match!
> the green dress remind me of bamboo color...



*enameljello*Thank you!



leooh said:


> You look so polished dear, I love all your office outfits!





leooh said:


> Love BE!



*leooh* Thank you are so kind!



Kat.Lee said:


> You are always chic no matter casual or at work.



*Kat* that is a great compliment coming from you


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764




You look so beautiful. [emoji7] Ms. Jige looks very nice [emoji169]


----------



## the petite lady

ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up


You look so elegant! I adore the shoes, they really add character to your outfit


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

sonaale said:


> Hello! I am super excited to share this pic of my miss kelly 35 (black with phw) joining me for some after work shopping yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share (this is my first time posting a pic on this thread)!



forgot to mention that i love that pop of color with the twilly!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> You look so beautiful. [emoji7] Ms. Jige looks very nice [emoji169]




Thank you so much Sarah.


----------



## rubysoma

wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689



looking great! you should take her out more often!


----------



## rubysoma

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!



can't wait to see the whole action shot!


----------



## rubysoma

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3109635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...



beautiful in any light


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736



wow!
what leather is that bolide?


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764



it's so lovely i'd wear it every day. gorgeous!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine



i love this outfit!  beautiful blue!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up



husbands never understand accessories , but you did a great job!


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> wow!
> 
> what leather is that bolide?




Thank u very much. Am not very sure. But hermes online website says it is Sakkam.


----------



## rubysoma

Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :


----------



## Kat.Lee

Very lovely K and mousseline (is it?) Hope you enjoyed your shopping.


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years:
> View attachment 3109981




Enjoy ur shopping. Very classy look.


----------



## ari

the petite lady said:


> You look so elegant! I adore the shoes, they really add character to your outfit


Thank you, *the petite lady*


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely K and mousseline (is it?) Hope you enjoyed your shopping.



Yes, it's the Dans un Jardin Anglais moussie!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you. It's beautiful. I love mousseline!


----------



## ari

rubysoma said:


> i love this outfit!  beautiful blue!





rubysoma said:


> husbands never understand accessories , but you did a great job!



Thank You* rubysoma* He only loves stilettos, hates flat shoes, or any shoe that is not high Loves H for bags only, I'm not allowed to buy a Chanel bag  but that's another story. we hav a bit of progress as last time I wore my ballerina with a skirt he said that I looked very French.



rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years emoji23:
> View attachment 3109981


You look fantastic, love you Kelly and mousseline!


----------



## catsinthebag

rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :
> View attachment 3109981



I love this whole ensemble. Twins with you on the moussie, now I just need the BBK! You look fabulous.


----------



## klynneann

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!



Lucky you with barenia!  Gorgeous!



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736



I love the shoes, and the Bolide is beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up



That's a beautiful dress, and I love the shoes with it!


----------



## klynneann

rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :
> View attachment 3109981



Love how the moussie really pops against the dark grey of your clothing!  And beautiful K.


----------



## PrestigeH

klynneann said:


> Lucky you with barenia!  Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shoes, and the Bolide is beautiful!




Thank you Klynneann&#12290;


----------



## Bagzzonly

louboutal said:


> Love the casual elegance of this outfit! You should wear her out more often! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks, T!!  I would if she was a bit more accessible.  You noticed my 2 summer staples ??  



Kat.Lee said:


> That's a chic way for Ms. Jypsiere. Very nice.



Thanks much, Kat.lee!  I've been enjoying all your beautiful posts!



ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine



Thank you, ari!  Your Mykonons is stunning, and your look is perfect with her!  Your shoulder Kelly is gorgeous too .



rubysoma said:


> looking great! you should take her out more often!



Thank you, rubysoma!  I do need to .  



PrestigeH said:


> Nice.



Thank you, PrestigeH!  Your Bolide definitely makes a grand statement! 



minismurf04 said:


> You look fabulous with that jumpsuit and miss j is a head turner!



Thank you, minismurf!  The jumpsuit was one of my best buys this summer ... from GAP for $25 .



Nikonina said:


> Very chic, you wear it well!



Thank you so much, Nikonina!  



Moirai said:


> Great casual look - love the J, jewelry and shoes!



Thank you, Moirai!  These shoes have been my go-to this summer . 



doves75 said:


> You wear it casually...looks very nice and I adore those Alhambras.



Thanks, doves!  Those Alhambras have helped spruce up my casual outfits this summer!


----------



## Bagzzonly

rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :
> View attachment 3109981



love the way you wear your scarf.. casual yet so chic.  your K companion is a beauty too!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up



What could I say..Ari.. you have a fabulous style. You wow me every single time with your pics.


----------



## juliet827

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect match. Congrats.





klynneann said:


> Lucky you with barenia!  Gorgeous!


Thank you, Kat and klynneann!



rubysoma said:


> can't wait to see the whole action shot!



Here is the very casual and extremely blurry action shot, so sorry for the quality. I don't know what's wrong with my phone camera lens but it's driving me nuts. I tried to clean it but think I have to make a trip to the Apple store. Anyway, thank you all!


----------



## klynneann

juliet827 said:


> Thank you, Kat and klynneann!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the very casual and extremely blurry action shot, so sorry for the quality. I don't know what's wrong with my phone camera lens but it's driving me nuts. I tried to clean it but think I have to make a trip to the Apple store. Anyway, thank you all!



I thought I saw on the news this week that some of the new iPhones have a messed up camera and they're replacing those phones, so I'd definitely check with the Apple store.  Good luck!  And please post more mod shots with your new phone lol!!  Can't get enough of barenia...


----------



## juliet827

ari said:


> Another pair that my DH could not understand)))



Beautiful pairing!!!



ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine



Love this look too- so fresh.



Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764



This is perfection, Kat! Unexpected and just lovely. Love your style.


----------



## Candycandycaca

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!




Oh my, what a gorgeous pairing!! Congratulations!


----------



## agumila

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764



Beautiful!  Congrats on your new Jige! I love it! It's neutral yet special! I love your dress and accessories too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :
> View attachment 3109981



This is fabulous, I love that pop of colour! Not to mention the Box bag!


----------



## periogirl28

juliet827 said:


> Thank you, Kat and klynneann!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the very casual and extremely blurry action shot, so sorry for the quality. I don't know what's wrong with my phone camera lens but it's driving me nuts. I tried to clean it but think I have to make a trip to the Apple store. Anyway, thank you all!



We need more pics! Barenia 30 is such a rare bag!


----------



## LaChocolat

Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.


----------



## LaChocolat

juliet827 said:


> Thank you, Kat and klynneann!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the very casual and extremely blurry action shot, so sorry for the quality. I don't know what's wrong with my phone camera lens but it's driving me nuts. I tried to clean it but think I have to make a trip to the Apple store. Anyway, thank you all!



Goegoeus!


----------



## LaChocolat

rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :
> View attachment 3109981



 I love everything about this picture. You look spectacular.


----------



## juliet827

LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091



Oh my days! How fabulous are you?!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## LaChocolat

juliet827 said:


> Oh my days! How fabulous are you?!!!! Gorgeous!



That's so sweet of you. Thanks juliet827. Looking back at the photo, I see I have a "fabulous" mark on my dress from DS too!  Hopefully it will come out. &#128540;


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> Another pair that my DH could not understand)))



Lovely!  I think statement shoes add a lot of character to any outfit. And that purse!


----------



## Corza

LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091




[emoji173]&#65039; it! You look amazing [emoji4]


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine



This is the way to do casual. Still so refined and elegant.


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up



Agh. Dying here. You're way too gorgeous!


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764



Congrats on your pretty Jige and you look lovely as always.


----------



## LaChocolat

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3109635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...



lol. Too cute!


----------



## LaChocolat

Corza said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; it! You look amazing [emoji4]



Thanks so much!


----------



## sonaale

ninayoung said:


> Congrats, sonaale! She is stunning!





Thanks so much! 




Rami00 said:


> Welcome to the coolest thread! Hopefully, we'd see tons of mod shots from you.
> 
> You look great!



Thanks Rami! I definately plan to! Congrats again on your new beautiful B. 




bluenavy said:


> Looks great.




Thanks! 






Sienna220 said:


> Very chic!




Thanks so much! 






Keren16 said:


> Your bag is beautiful!  Thanks for sharing



Thanks! 






leooh said:


> It looks great on you! Does it get heavy using it for shopping?
> 
> And welcome welcome!



Thanks so much! The only other H bag I have is the B35 in togo. So, in comparison the K feels much lighter. So far (I've only had it for 2 months), I've been carrying the strap in the bag, so after a few hours,  if it starts to feel heavy,  I use the strap.  It's possible that I don't notice the heaviness alot of the time because I'm still on Cloud 9 and love carrying it around 






eternallove4bag said:


> Congrats on ur beautiful kelly!!!




Thank you! 






juliet827 said:


> Wow, ladies, so much eye candy here today- thank you all for sharing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection. So classic and elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing color. Beautiful bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just incredibly elegant- love the whole look.
> 
> 
> 
> So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Jige!!!






Thanks so much!





ari said:


> Fantastic!* sonaale* We are twins on the black Kelly, mine is Togo returne, and was my first H bag. What leather is yours?




Awesome!  My kelly is my very first H bag too! And, mine is Togo Retourne too! 






Kat.Lee said:


> No wonder you are excited to share. She is such a beauty. Congrats




Thanks! So happy to have finally joined the club!






rubysoma said:


> forgot to mention that i love that pop of color with the twilly!



Thanks! My favorite colors are black, white pink!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

juliet827 said:


> Thank you, Kat and klynneann!
> 
> Here is the very casual and extremely blurry action shot, so sorry for the quality. I don't know what's wrong with my phone camera lens but it's driving me nuts. I tried to clean it but think I have to make a trip to the Apple store. Anyway, thank you all!



Juliet, I am dying to see tons of action shots.No pressure  I hope your phone gets fixed shortly. I love your bag.


----------



## Freckles1

LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091




Beautiful LaChocolat!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful LaChocolat!!!



Thanks Freckles1.


----------



## coucou chanel

rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :
> View attachment 3109981



A classic kelly with jeans? 



juliet827 said:


> Thank you, Kat and klynneann!
> 
> Here is the very casual and extremely blurry action shot, so sorry for the quality. I don't know what's wrong with my phone camera lens but it's driving me nuts. I tried to clean it but think I have to make a trip to the Apple store. Anyway, thank you all!



I can still make out the beauty through the blurriness, now that's art!



LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091



You are one elegant lady!


----------



## rubysoma

catsinthebag said:


> I love this whole ensemble. Twins with you on the moussie, now I just need the BBK! You look fabulous.



thank you catsinthebag. hope you get a bbk soon, it's my "go-to" bag!



klynneann said:


> Love how the moussie really pops against the dark grey of your clothing!  And beautiful K.



thank you so much klynneann!



periogirl28 said:


> This is fabulous, I love that pop of colour! Not to mention the Box bag!



thank you periogirl28!



LaChocolat said:


> I love everything about this picture. You look spectacular.



aw, you're so sweet LaChocolat!



wonger1024 said:


> love the way you wear your scarf.. casual yet so chic.  your K companion is a beauty too!



thanks wonger1024!


----------



## rubysoma

coucou chanel said:


> A classic kelly with jeans?
> 
> it feels like i wear jeans 99% of the time. love how it pairs so easily with jeans or a dressier outfit!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Thank You* rubysoma* He only loves stilettos, hates flat shoes, or any shoe that is not high Loves H for bags only, I'm not allowed to buy a Chanel bag  but that's another story. we hav a bit of progress as last time I wore my ballerina with a skirt he said that I looked very French.
> 
> 
> You look fantastic, love you Kelly and mousseline!



your husband is hilarious!  all men want their women "sexy" but we like to dress for ourselves as well.    thanks for the compliments ari!


----------



## rubysoma

juliet827 said:


> Thank you, Kat and klynneann!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the very casual and extremely blurry action shot, so sorry for the quality. I don't know what's wrong with my phone camera lens but it's driving me nuts. I tried to clean it but think I have to make a trip to the Apple store. Anyway, thank you all!



looks amazing so far.  can't wait for clearer pics!


----------



## rubysoma

LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091



i wish i looked so chic getting coffee!


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091




I'll drink to that! 
What a great outfit for coffee!


----------



## na294

Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.


----------



## sonaale

ari said:


> Thank You* rubysoma* He only loves stilettos, hates flat shoes, or any shoe that is not high Loves H for bags only, I'm not allowed to buy a Chanel bag  but that's another story. we hav a bit of progress as last time I wore my ballerina with a skirt he said that I looked very french



Hahaha!  Gosh, my husband is EXACTLY the same.  Seriously,  exactly!  Smh


----------



## riquita

klynneann said:


> Purrsey, I can't over how gorgeous your bag is!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty - love the red one!


Thank you klynneann!


----------



## thyme

na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.



simple and chic! 



rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :



looking good! hope you shopped till you drop..



ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up



wow you rock the green dress...! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.



beautiful dress and jige! 



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.



bolide relax is soo cool


----------



## Love_Couture

na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.
> 
> View attachment 3110307



Very nice!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LilMissCutie

Princess D said:


> I love your skirt!  Is it from Isabel Marant?



Sorry I didn't see your response or I would've responded sooner. 

Yes it is. I love incorporating lace and pearls with a lot of my outfits.


----------



## juliet827

Rami00 said:


> Juliet, I am dying to see tons of action shots.No pressure  I hope your phone gets fixed shortly. I love your bag.



Thank you so much, Rami. Next time I wear it I'll take pics with my husband's phone and post. 



coucou chanel said:


> I can still make out the beauty through the blurriness, now that's art!



Thank you, coucou!!! I really do love it. And am determined to use it, even if I did carry it like a newborn baby yesterday...



rubysoma said:


> looks amazing so far.  can't wait for clearer pics!



Thanks, rubysoma! There are clear pictures of the bag in the Ode to Barenia thread, taken before my stupid phone went on the fritz! I will post more once I get my camera act together!


----------



## juliet827

na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.
> 
> View attachment 3110307



Very elegant look, na294! I love neutrals- your outfit is perfect.


----------



## megt10

juliet827 said:


> I took my long-awaited new Barenia B30 out for her maiden voyage today with some matchy-matchy shoes. So nervous but I really am determined to use this bag.
> Sorry for the blurry quality- I had action shots of my whole outfit, but something is wrong with my iPhone camera lens and they were incredibly blurry.
> 
> Thanks for indulging me!


Very pretty. Love the shoes.


minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3109635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my new b out for some ramen..us waiting at the bar with a Kirin. Sorry for the poor lighting...


Great action shot.


wonger1024 said:


> Rare outing for Miss Jypsiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109689


Fabulous. Love the Jypsiere.


PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share. Details in etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3109733
> 
> View attachment 3109736


Gorgeous. Love this color.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow this fast moving thread is so intriguing. I will check again every single beautiful pictures here later.
> Got to dash to catch up with some girl friends for lunch.
> Ms. Jige can't wait to have her first day out. Btw did manage to fit my glasses in by using a small wallet. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great day/night dear everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109764


You look gorgeous. The wallet is perfect for the Jige.


ari said:


> wonger1024 Love the look! It is so casually elegant. I always feel too casual with mine


Love it. The color is fantastic.


ari said:


> Just another office look, which I tried to space it up


Beautiful Ari.


ari said:


> Another pair that my DH could not understand)))


LOL, they never do.


rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :
> View attachment 3109981



Love the K and the scarf. Very chic.


----------



## megt10

juliet827 said:


> Thank you, Kat and klynneann!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the very casual and extremely blurry action shot, so sorry for the quality. I don't know what's wrong with my phone camera lens but it's driving me nuts. I tried to clean it but think I have to make a trip to the Apple store. Anyway, thank you all!


Even blurry you look fabulous!


LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091


Absolutely! You look great even working from home. You will be my new role model. When I work from home I wear sleep short and top.


na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.
> 
> View attachment 3110307


Beautiful outfit and bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091




Looking great. Cheers.


----------



## PrestigeH

na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.
> 
> View attachment 3110307




Great shot. Love the dark red and etoupe combo.


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you ladies.



chincac said:


> bolide relax is soo cool







megt10 said:


> Gorgeous. Love this color.


----------



## Kat.Lee

juliet827 said:


> This is perfection, Kat! Unexpected and just lovely. Love your style.







agumila said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats on your new Jige! I love it! It's neutral yet special! I love your dress and accessories too!







LaChocolat said:


> Congrats on your pretty Jige and you look lovely as always.







chincac said:


> beautiful dress and jige.







megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous. The wallet is perfect for the Jige.




Thank you ladies!


----------



## Kat.Lee

na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.
> 
> View attachment 3110307




Love the easy looking. Beautiful H pieces.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091




Too fabulous!!


----------



## juliet827

megt10 said:


> Even blurry you look fabulous!



Thank you so much, meg!


----------



## eternallove4bag

na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.
> 
> View attachment 3110307



Love the Picotin and GT is such a fantastic color!!!



LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091



Omg!! LaChocolat u look sensational working from home!!! Gorgeous dress my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



juliet827 said:


> Thank you, Kat and klynneann!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the very casual and extremely blurry action shot, so sorry for the quality. I don't know what's wrong with my phone camera lens but it's driving me nuts. I tried to clean it but think I have to make a trip to the Apple store. Anyway, thank you all!




Blurry or not u still look beautiful!!



rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :
> View attachment 3109981




U look so chic and ur K is TDF[emoji7]


----------



## smile4me6

The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110731
> View attachment 3110732




Congrats. Beautiful colour.


----------



## Kat.Lee

smile4me6 said:


> The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110731
> View attachment 3110732




That's a yummy colour. Bag cousin! Love the GHW. Congrats


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. Beautiful colour.







Kat.Lee said:


> That's a yummy colour. Bag cousin! Love the GHW. Congrats




Thank you so much!!! Photos really don't do it justice.  Inside it is much darker....but gorgeous none the less!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

smile4me6 said:


> The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110731
> View attachment 3110732




What a gorgeous color!!! I love purple so for me this is some serious eye candy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## smile4me6

eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous color!!! I love purple so for me this is some serious eye candy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!!! When I got the call I almost said no bc I also have a black B30 and thought it may be too close in color.  It was love at first sight!!!!!Had to have it!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

smile4me6 said:


> Thank you!!! When I got the call I almost said no bc I also have a black B30 and thought it may be too close in color.  It was love at first sight!!!!!Had to have it!!!!




I can totally imagine! What a fantastic color!!! I keep staring at her[emoji173]&#65039; enjoy it in great health!


----------



## rubysoma

na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.
> 
> View attachment 3110307



Welcome! Lovely - can't wait for more action shots!


----------



## rubysoma

smile4me6 said:


> The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110731
> View attachment 3110732



so pretty!


----------



## rubysoma

chincac said:


> looking good! hope you shopped till you drop..



i pretty much "browsed" until i dropped , but it was so much fun!



megt10 said:


> Love the K and the scarf. Very chic.



Thank you megt10!



eternallove4bag said:


> U look so chic and ur K is TDF[emoji7]



Thanks for the kind words enternallove4bag!


----------



## ninayoung

Ms. Lindy dating with Mr. Leo [emoji173]&#65039; T.G.I Friday!!


----------



## ari

[


klynneann said:


> That's a beautiful dress, and I love the shoes with it!



Thank You* klynneann;*



wonger1024 said:


> Thanks, T!!  I would if she was a bit more accessible.  You noticed my 2 summer staples ??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much, Kat.lee!  I've been enjoying all your beautiful posts!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, ari!  Your Mykonons is stunning, and your look is perfect with her!  Your shoulder Kelly is gorgeous too .
> *
> wonger1024* Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What could I say..Ari.. you have a fabulous style. You wow me every single time with your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rami* Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juliet827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pairing!!!
> 
> *juliet* Thank You
> 
> 
> Ladies you are so kind and nice to me! thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091


*LaChocolat;* such a summer happy look! love it! You are gorgeous!



LaChocolat said:


> Lovely!  I think statement shoes add a lot of character to any outfit. And that purse!





LaChocolat said:


> This is the way to do casual. Still so refined and elegant.





LaChocolat said:


> Agh. Dying here. You're way too gorgeous!



 Thank you dear *LaChocolat *I do appreciate it


----------



## ari

sonaale said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!  My kelly is my very first H bag too! And, mine is Togo Retourne too!
> 
> Great *sonaale*! we are absolutely twins on the Kelly! It is such a versatile bag!
> 
> 
> 
> rubysoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> your husband is hilarious!  all men want their women "sexy" but we like to dress for ourselves as well.    thanks for the compliments ari!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rubysoma* he is funny, he comes with me shoping, rarely gets bored!
> 
> 
> 
> sonaale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!  Gosh, my husband is EXACTLY the same.  Seriously,  exactly!  Smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous. The wallet is perfect for the Jige.
> 
> Love it. The color is fantastic.
> 
> Beautiful Ari.
> 
> *Meg *Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3110877
> 
> 
> Ms. Lindy dating with Mr. Leo [emoji173]&#65039; T.G.I Friday!!




So cute!!!!!!


----------



## ari

smile4me6 said:


> The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110731
> View attachment 3110732


oooooooooh, such a beauty! congrats* smile4me6*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3110877
> 
> 
> Ms. Lindy dating with Mr. Leo [emoji173]&#65039; T.G.I Friday!!


this is cute!


----------



## PrestigeH

I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> simple and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> looking good! hope you shopped till you drop..
> 
> 
> 
> wow you rock the green dress...!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful dress and jige!
> 
> 
> 
> bolide relax is soo cool


thank You *chincac*!


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> So cute!!!!!!




Thank you, PrestigeH! Mr. Leo is very happy to hear that.



PrestigeH said:


> I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3110907




Yes, go explore the world with a lot of H pieces!


----------



## ninayoung

ari said:


> oooooooooh, such a beauty! congrats* smile4me6*




Thanks, ari!


----------



## ari

na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.
> 
> View attachment 3110307



You look great Na! You need to post more often))


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!


 
love the luggage! sooo chic..



ninayoung said:


> Ms. Lindy dating with Mr. Leo  [T.G.I Friday!!


 
very cute pair!


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> love the luggage! sooo chic..
> 
> 
> 
> very cute pair!




Thank u Chincac.


----------



## ari

At the hair salon)))


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> At the hair salon)))




Ari I am still looking at ur Kelly shoulder. Amazing. By the way love the Kelly dog too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3110907




Wow such a chic travel bag! Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> At the hair salon)))




Beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

First time trying a scarf top. Saw and leant it in H store. Was too eager to try it out without even having it steamed first. My apology! 
Hope you all have a great Friday and weekend!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Ari I am still looking at ur Kelly shoulder. Amazing. By the way love the Kelly dog too.


thank you *PrestigeH* i'm glad I didn't bore you!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> First time trying a scarf top. Saw and leant it in H store. Was too eager to try it out without even having it steamed first. My apology!
> Hope you all have a great Friday and weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110984




Gorgeous Kat. Have a great weekend too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3110907


wow! how did I miss that/ it is amazing *PrestigeH* you always have the most interesting H!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> thank you *PrestigeH* i'm glad I didn't bore you!




Hi Ari not at all. Please share more of it.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> First time trying a scarf top. Saw and leant it in H store. Was too eager to try it out without even having it steamed first. My apology!
> Hope you all have a great Friday and weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110984


Kat - I love it! looks great on you! as everything else does!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous Kat. Have a great weekend too.







ari said:


> Kat - I love it! looks great on you! as everything else does!




Thank you PrestigeH and ari. Appreciate your sweetness!


----------



## Mandy K

LaChocolat said:


> Even when working from home sometimes a proper coffee break is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110091




So pretty!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> At the hair salon)))


 
Everything on point!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> First time trying a scarf top. Saw and leant it in H store. Was too eager to try it out without even having it steamed first. My apology!
> Hope you all have a great Friday and weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110984


 
O la la!! Perfection!


----------



## na294

Thanks for the sweet compliments. I don't have tons of H but since my new Double Sens will be my new work bag I should have action shots more often .  I am also going to make an effort to actually wear my silks.  I think the last time I wore one was 2 years ago oops.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> O la la!! Perfection!




Thank you dear Rami. [emoji4]


----------



## rubysoma

ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3110877
> 
> 
> Ms. Lindy dating with Mr. Leo [emoji173]&#65039; T.G.I Friday!!



too cute!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Everything on point!!


thank you Rami))


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3110907



is this barenia? beautiful!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> At the hair salon)))



how fun!


----------



## pumpkiim

Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099


 
woa! woa! woa! 


You guys are killin me today. What a beautiful shot pumpkiim!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099




Wow what a fabulous collection you have pumpkiim. Impeccable.


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> is this barenia? beautiful!




Yes it is. Thank u


----------



## PrestigeH

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099




Wow u ladies are killing me many many many times as well. That's one gorgeous pic.


----------



## Purrsey

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099




Like out of a fashion mag!


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3110907




Stylish x 5937737191


----------



## Purrsey

smile4me6 said:


> The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110731
> View attachment 3110732




Such royal kind of purple!


----------



## LaChocolat

na294 said:


> Biting the bullet and posting my first action shot. Out for the day with my Picotin in GT, Cape Cod belt and Hapi 3.
> 
> View attachment 3110307



Lovely first action shot!  You look great.



smile4me6 said:


> The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110731
> View attachment 3110732



Wow, I somehow thought raisin was a darker, less dynamic colour.



ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3110877
> 
> 
> Ms. Lindy dating with Mr. Leo [emoji173]&#65039; T.G.I Friday!!



How adorable!



PrestigeH said:


> I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3110907



Very summery.  I love it.  



ari said:


> At the hair salon)))





Kat.Lee said:


> First time trying a scarf top. Saw and leant it in H store. Was too eager to try it out without even having it steamed first. My apology!
> Hope you all have a great Friday and weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110984


 You look lovely, my dear.


----------



## Keren16

rubysoma said:


> Here's my humble submission amongst you lovely ladies. First time really shopping in almost 2 years :
> View attachment 3109981





Love the colors of your scarf & of course the Kelly is fantastic!  I admire your discipline.  Happy Shopping!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Stylish x 5937737191




Thank you Purrsey.



LaChocolat said:


> Very summery.  I love it.




Thank you LaChocolat.


----------



## juliet827

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099



So glamorous! What a stunning bag!!!!


----------



## juliet827

PrestigeH said:


> I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3110907



Perfection! Sigh.


----------



## PrestigeH

juliet827 said:


> Perfection! Sigh.




Thank you Juliet827. [emoji51]


----------



## juliet827

Kat.Lee said:


> First time trying a scarf top. Saw and leant it in H store. Was too eager to try it out without even having it steamed first. My apology!
> Hope you all have a great Friday and weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110984



Gorgeous, Kat!!! I need to learn how to do this.


----------



## juliet827

smile4me6 said:


> The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110731
> View attachment 3110732



Swoon!!!!!!! Raisin was so brownish for a few years- it looks like the beautiful true raisin is back- love it with the GHW too- what a jewel.


----------



## Corza

March break 2014 @ Toronto Zoo with my 2 year old Evelyne PM


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Nikonina

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099




Oh man... Fainting, I am so in love with her


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> You look lovely, my dear.







juliet827 said:


> Gorgeous, Kat!!! I need to learn how to do this.




Thank you ladies.


----------



## smile4me6

rubysoma said:


> so pretty!







ari said:


> oooooooooh, such a beauty! congrats* smile4me6*







Purrsey said:


> Such royal kind of purple!







juliet827 said:


> Swoon!!!!!!! Raisin was so brownish for a few years- it looks like the beautiful true raisin is back- love it with the GHW too- what a jewel.




Thank you everybody!! The photos taken were in the light.  It is much darker wo light but still gorgeous....


----------



## Love_Couture

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099



OMG!  Stunning!


----------



## LaChocolat

Mandy K said:


> So pretty!





ari said:


> *LaChocolat;* such a summer happy look! love it! You are gorgeous!





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! LaChocolat u look sensational working from home!!! Gorgeous dress my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> [emoji7]





Kat.Lee said:


> Too fabulous!!





PrestigeH said:


> Looking great. Cheers.






megt10 said:


> Absolutely! You look great even working from home. You will be my new role model. When I work from home I wear sleep short and top.





periogirl28 said:


> I'll drink to that!
> What a great outfit for coffee!





rubysoma said:


> i wish i looked so chic getting coffee!





coucou chanel said:


> You are one elegant lady!



Thanks so much, my Hermes TPF friends.


----------



## LaChocolat

Corza said:


> March break 2014 @ Toronto Zoo with my 2 year old Evelyne PM
> 
> View attachment 3111257



I almost died.  I was like "what part of ON has snow in August??!!"  lol.  You look great!


----------



## LaChocolat

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099



Stunning!  I thought I got this in my last multi quote.  I think sometimes the system unquotes your quotes before you hit enter (when it's too many).  I  it.


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> At the hair salon)))



I quoted you in multi quote but neglected to say you look fabulous here.


----------



## rubysoma

Keren16 said:


> Love the colors of your scarf & of course the Kelly is fantastic!  I admire your discipline.  Happy Shopping!



unfortunately it was more because i had a colicky baby who turned into an impatient toddler.  all my shopping was exclusively online or i knew what i wanted and ran in and out to get it.  i was lucky enough to have someone watch my DS to allow me to relax and browse with someone who loves shopping


----------



## rubysoma

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099



it may be small but it packs a huge punch! gorgeous!


----------



## rubysoma

Corza said:


> March break 2014 @ Toronto Zoo with my 2 year old Evelyne PM
> 
> View attachment 3111257



how fun!


----------



## bluenavy

smile4me6 said:


> The prettiest purple EVER.  It is such a chameleon depending on the light!! Introducing my brand new Raisin B30 with Gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110731
> View attachment 3110732


 


wow, what a great color


----------



## Corza

LaChocolat said:


> I almost died.  I was like "what part of ON has snow in August??!!"  lol.  You look great!




Lol, did I scare you?! [emoji23] Haha. Thanks for the compliment [emoji4]


----------



## pumpkiim

Rami00 said:


> woa! woa! woa!
> 
> 
> You guys are killin me today. What a beautiful shot pumpkiim!!!!







Kat.Lee said:


> Wow what a fabulous collection you have pumpkiim. Impeccable.







PrestigeH said:


> Wow u ladies are killing me many many many times as well. That's one gorgeous pic.







Purrsey said:


> Like out of a fashion mag!







juliet827 said:


> So glamorous! What a stunning bag!!!!







Nikonina said:


> Oh man... Fainting, I am so in love with her







Love_Couture said:


> OMG!  Stunning!







LaChocolat said:


> Stunning!  I thought I got this in my last multi quote.  I think sometimes the system unquotes your quotes before you hit enter (when it's too many).  I  it.







rubysoma said:


> it may be small but it packs a huge punch! gorgeous!




Thank you ladies, you are too kind [emoji4]
And LaChocolat, I've encountered that problem many times as well!


----------



## HGT

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099




[emoji106]&#127995; Never thought a Kelly Pouchette can be that stylish!  You are rocking it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nhoness

Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!  

Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit


----------



## eternallove4bag

ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3110877
> 
> 
> Ms. Lindy dating with Mr. Leo [emoji173]&#65039; T.G.I Friday!!



Ms. Lindy is a stunner and a head turner for sure[emoji7]



PrestigeH said:


> I am small but the world is big. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday Everyone!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3110907



Gorgeous PrestigeH!!! Yay and the weekend begins [emoji4]



ari said:


> At the hair salon)))



Wow! Love ur outfit too!



Kat.Lee said:


> First time trying a scarf top. Saw and leant it in H store. Was too eager to try it out without even having it steamed first. My apology!
> Hope you all have a great Friday and weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110984



U just look amazingly gorgeous in this Kat. Lee!



pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099



This has a huge presence even though it's small!!! It's so stylish and elegant! Love it[emoji173]&#65039;



Corza said:


> March break 2014 @ Toronto Zoo with my 2 year old Evelyne PM
> 
> View attachment 3111257



The blue color is gorgeous on ur Evelyne!!



nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit




I have been thinking about getting a Halzan too and looking at its is making me want it even more!!!


----------



## Rami00

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit



Stunning!  Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Rami00

Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!




Omg Rami! How gorgeous is ur Black B and ur outfit!!! U style ur outfits so well!!! Have an amazing weekend!!! Waiting for more action shots from u!!!


----------



## juliet827

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!



Every pic is more and more fabulous!!!!! Love Blackie, and your whole look.


----------



## PrestigeH

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit




Wow u made me want to have a Halzan.


----------



## LovEmAll

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit




Love this look....you look fab!


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!




I die....stunning!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!




Rami looking really good. The dress and the shoes go so well with the B. Have a good weekend too.


----------



## minismurf04

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!




You look amazing rami! I can almost feel the breeze in that pic! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg Rami! How gorgeous is ur Black B and ur outfit!!! U style ur outfits so well!!! Have an amazing weekend!!! Waiting for more action shots from u!!!


Aww thank you :kiss:


juliet827 said:


> Every pic is more and more fabulous!!!!! Love Blackie, and your whole look.


Thank you Juliet :kiss:


LovEmAll said:


> I die....stunning!


Thank you :kiss:


PrestigeH said:


> Rami looking really good. The dress and the shoes go so well with the B. Have a good weekend too.


Thank you :kiss:

You all inspire me to wear and use all my bags. Look forward to everyone's mod shots.


----------



## Rami00

minismurf04 said:


> You look amazing rami! I can almost feel the breeze in that pic! [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you :kiss: 

I swear ... I could smell the Autumn sneaking in. It has started to get a lil chilly in early mornings n evenings already. I am not readyyyy yet lol


----------



## slongson

Amazing outfit! I love the pop of colors.


----------



## minismurf04

Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## slongson

So pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3111828
> 
> Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]




Wow!! What an amazing blue[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3111828
> 
> Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]



What a beautiful Color!


----------



## Purrsey

Dolled up my Bolide with twillys for her first casual day out  Happy weekend!


----------



## Purrsey

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3111828
> 
> Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]




Wow the blue is so stunning. She is stealing the show!


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!




Perfect and classy my dear.


----------



## Purrsey

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit




I love Halzan! This is a perfect ensemble.


----------



## PrestigeH

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3111828
> 
> Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]




Gorgeous + gorgeous + gorgeous


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3111871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolled up my Bolide with twillys for her first casual day out  Happy weekend!




Great catch!! Enjoy.


----------



## Chanel316

My bags are hanging out in the garden &#127800;&#127808;&#127800;&#127808;


----------



## Chanel316

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3111828
> 
> Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]



Nice pic!!! Love the doggy bag charm &#128054;


----------



## Chanel316

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit



Love everything


----------



## Chloesam

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit


Love this look! Have so much fun in Paris!


----------



## Kat.Lee

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit




Looking really good in this ensemble. Have a great trip in Paris.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> U just look amazingly gorgeous in this Kat. Lee!




Thank you eternallove4bag. [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!




Love everything in this picture Rami. I can't wait till the autumn is here!


----------



## PrestigeH

Chanel316 said:


> My bags are hanging out in the garden [emoji254][emoji256][emoji254][emoji256]




Wow so so so cute and colourful. Very cheerful pic.


----------



## Kat.Lee

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3111828
> 
> Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]




It seems like your beautiful B is staring at the yummy food and drink [emoji16]. Beautiful !


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3111871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolled up my Bolide with twillys for her first casual day out  Happy weekend!




Adorable. You always find beautiful treasures! Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chanel316 said:


> My bags are hanging out in the garden [emoji254][emoji256][emoji254][emoji256]




Beautiful cheerful colours. You probably look at them more than you look at the flowers in the garden [emoji4]! Very lovely!!!


----------



## ari

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099



Oooooo, so beautiful pumpkiim!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!



Rami, so stylish! Love it! What size is it?


----------



## ari

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit



Very elegant look, nhoness


----------



## ari

Chanel316 said:


> My bags are hanging out in the garden &#127800;&#127808;&#127800;&#127808;



Loving the colors! Beautiful bags!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!



I love blackie so much!!!! So beautiful! Great outfit!!


----------



## JE2824

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099



Absolutely stunning!!! Sexy sexy!!!


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> I quoted you in multi quote but neglected to say you look fabulous here.



Thank you LaChocolat! You're so sweet!


----------



## ari

Finally the weekend is here!
Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Finally the weekend is here!
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!




Wonderful weekend Ari. Nice pic.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Wonderful weekend Ari. Nice pic.



Thank you PrestigeH)))


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3111871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolled up my Bolide with twillys for her first casual day out  Happy weekend!


Love this! May I ask what size Bolide?


----------



## the petite lady

Chanel316 said:


> My bags are hanging out in the garden &#127800;&#127808;&#127800;&#127808;


The colors are amazing, I love pastel, especially at this time of the year. This is a great shot!
And your bench is so cute!!!


----------



## the petite lady

ari said:


> Finally the weekend is here!
> Happy weekend everyone!


I look great, as always! And an orange bag is on my wishlist... Do you use yours often? I'm just a little scared that it will seat on my closet because I don't really know what to pair it with...


----------



## smile4me6

bluenavy said:


> wow, what a great color




Thank you bluenavy!!!!


----------



## the petite lady

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit


I do like the Halzan but never saw one in a store...And your scarf is beautiful, perfect for Paris in autumn!


----------



## the petite lady

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3111828
> 
> Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]


Bag twin! It's blue electric, right? My favorite color!!!
Everytime I wear her I have so many compliments, just on the color, even from people who don't care about fashion...


----------



## Purrsey

momasaurus said:


> Love this! May I ask what size Bolide?




Thank you. This is size 27.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Chanel316 said:


> My bags are hanging out in the garden [emoji254][emoji256][emoji254][emoji256]




Too cute ! Love them !


----------



## ari

the petite lady said:


> I look great, as always! And an orange bag is on my wishlist... Do you use yours often? I'm just a little scared that it will seat on my closet because I don't really know what to pair it with...



Thank you  petite lady, that was my fear at first, my DH made me buy it. Now I find myself wearing more than the other bags I have. It goes with everything, more than the black or the brown bags. I have been wearing it all summer. I was also afraid that it would be too flashy, but it grows on you))


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Love everything in this picture Rami. I can't wait till the autumn is here!


Thank you Kat! It seems to be around the corner for us. :kiss:


ari said:


> Rami, so stylish! Love it! What size is it?


Thank you Ari. It's a 30 :kiss:


JE2824 said:


> I love blackie so much!!!! So beautiful! Great outfit!!


Thank you JE! I am so glad to be your twin!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3111871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolled up my Bolide with twillys for her first casual day out  Happy weekend!



This baby is stunning Purrsey.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chanel316 said:


> My bags are hanging out in the garden [emoji254][emoji256][emoji254][emoji256]



What fun colors Chanel316!!! Beautiful!



ari said:


> Finally the weekend is here!
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!



Beautiful outfit ari! Happy weekend [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Finally the weekend is here!
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!




Beautiful weekend look ari. I think we are twins on your top (Chanel?)


----------



## pumpkiim

HGT said:


> [emoji106]&#127995; Never thought a Kelly Pouchette can be that stylish!  You are rocking it!







eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Lindy is a stunner and a head turner for sure[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous PrestigeH!!! Yay and the weekend begins [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Love ur outfit too!
> 
> 
> 
> U just look amazingly gorgeous in this Kat. Lee!
> 
> 
> 
> This has a huge presence even though it's small!!! It's so stylish and elegant! Love it[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> The blue color is gorgeous on ur Evelyne!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a Halzan too and looking at its is making me want it even more!!!







ari said:


> Oooooo, so beautiful pumpkiim!







JE2824 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! Sexy sexy!!!




Thank you ladies! 
HGT it's actually the Kelly long wallet I'm trying to pull off as an accessory hehe [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful weekend look ari. I think we are twins on your top (Chanel?)



Thank you KAT, no the everything is Missoni.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> What fun colors Chanel316!!! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfit ari! Happy weekend [emoji4]



Thank you eternallove4bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank you KAT, no the everything is Missoni.




Thank you ari for the info. Beautiful!


----------



## LaChocolat

At the home improvement store.


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> Finally the weekend is here!
> Happy weekend everyone!



Ethereal!  I love it.


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3111871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolled up my Bolide with twillys for her first casual day out  Happy weekend!



So pretty Purrsey, I adore your collection. Beautiful.


----------



## LaChocolat

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit



You look great!


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!



Lovely as usual!  Love that skirt and the B is amazing.


----------



## LaChocolat

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3111828
> 
> Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]


What a pretty colour.


----------



## billysmom

LaChocolat said:


> At the home improvement store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112383



Perfect look for the hardware aisles!


----------



## momasaurus

Purrsey said:


> Thank you. This is size 27.


Adorable!!


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> At the home improvement store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112383



Lovely shot!


----------



## agumila

pumpkiim said:


> Opted for something small today [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3111099




Beautiful!!


----------



## agumila

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!




Gorgeous! So elegant!


----------



## Corza

rubysoma said:


> how fun!







eternallove4bag said:


> The blue color is gorgeous on ur Evelyne!!




Thanks guys [emoji4]


----------



## Corza

LaChocolat said:


> At the home improvement store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112383




Great Ensemble! You should start a post "OOTD + H". I know there's "OOTD" & "Ootd + LV". Love your style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## billysmom

Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags 

Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa


----------



## Freckles1

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa




I love it billysmom!!!! Off to the grocery myself!!!


----------



## Keren16

ari said:


> Finally the weekend is here!
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!




Love everything![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]
Have a good weekend also


----------



## bluenavy

Chanel316 said:


> My bags are hanging out in the garden &#127800;&#127808;&#127800;&#127808;


Great bags,  colors are divine, put a smile on my face


----------



## Keren16

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa




What a comfortable look!
I love seeing people shop for essentials like you do
So graceful!!


----------



## bluenavy

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit


Great pic.  I am considering getting a halzan too.


----------



## bluenavy

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!


Love seeing your action pics.  Looks great.


----------



## agumila

My DH + CDC


----------



## billysmom

Keren16 said:


> What a comfortable look!
> I love seeing people shop for essentials like you do
> So graceful!!


ITA, Keren16.  When (as is too-frequently seen here in the southern USA) there's jiggly flesh spilling out of halter tops and butt-baring shorts, even the most sublime Hbag won't save the image


----------



## billysmom

agumila said:


> My DH + CDC
> View attachment 3112565


Looks great on him!


----------



## agumila

With my H's at lunch


----------



## agumila

billysmom said:


> Looks great on him!




He says thanks!


----------



## Always New LV

Chilling at DD.


----------



## bluenavy

Always New LV said:


> Chilling at DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112589


Amazing color


----------



## bluenavy

agumila said:


> With my H's at lunch
> View attachment 3112583


Love your C & white clic clac


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## smile4me6

LaChocolat said:


> At the home improvement store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112383




Weeerrrkkkk!!!!!!!


----------



## Beads123

Well loved ring out for lunch in Portugal.


----------



## the petite lady

Always New LV said:


> Chilling at DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112589


She is amazing! What color is it?


----------



## Always New LV

Blue Izmir in Epsom.


----------



## billysmom

Always New LV said:


> Blue Izmir in Epsom.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Always New LV said:


> Chilling at DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112589




Lovely colour.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> With my H's at lunch
> View attachment 3112583



Lovely ensemble.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> At the home improvement store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112383




Fantastic shot LaChocolat!!! U look PERFECT!


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> With my H's at lunch
> View attachment 3112583



This Constance is TDF!!! Twins on the white H bracelet[emoji4]



billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa



Love ur actions shots billysmom!!!



Always New LV said:


> Chilling at DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112589



Ur bag is gorgeous!



Beads123 said:


> Well loved ring out for lunch in Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112657




Beautiful ring!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa




Billymom, no one goes grocery shopping as happy as you.  I guess The Vespa plays a big part of it !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> At the home improvement store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112383




What a gorgeous look!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.


----------



## agumila

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.




This is so adorable!! I love the black & white and the contrast twilly!! And of course, beautiful B


----------



## Chloesam

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.



This is one of my favorite pictures ever on TPF! I love it all chkpfbeliever! Have fun!


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you everyone. Love all ur action pics. Sharing my casual details for a lovely Sunday.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## agumila

nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit



LOVE this! Please post pics of your Halzan in Paris!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Love all ur action pics. Sharing my casual details for a lovely Sunday.
> View attachment 3112924




Nice ensemble. Chic. A great Sunday to you too!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Nice ensemble. Chic. A great Sunday to you too!




Thank you Kat and u too. Cheers [emoji481][emoji483][emoji485][emoji483][emoji485][emoji481]


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Love all ur action pics. Sharing my casual details for a lovely Sunday.
> View attachment 3112924




Very masculine elegance )


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> Very masculine elegance )




Thank u Doves75.


----------



## enameljello

Outing with DH &#128516;


----------



## enameljello

Happy Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

enameljello said:


> Outing with DH [emoji1]




That's a unique belt buckle. 



enameljello said:


> Happy Sunday!




Thank u. That's nice.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113017




Enjoy ur movie. Beautiful outfit.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113017




Navy and Etoupe look so good together! Gorgeous!


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037




Happy Sunday Kat.Lee ... Love the outfit [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy ur movie. Beautiful outfit.



Thank you. I will. 



HGT said:


> Navy and Etoupe look so good together! Gorgeous!



Thank you. It's actually Gris T which I forgot to mention and edited it. [emoji4]


----------



## enameljello

PrestigeH said:


> That's a unique belt buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u. That's nice.



Thank you PrestigeH! I'm still dwelling black KDT in palladium or gold h/w.... Thanks for sharing your picture to help my thoughtssss!


----------



## enameljello

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037



Hi Kat! Happy Sunday! You look so effortless &#128515;!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## enameljello

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; perfect!


----------



## casseyelsie

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037




As usual u look chic n fabulous, I always enjoy your looking at your mod pic!


----------



## ninayoung

ari said:


> Finally the weekend is here!
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!




Adorable! Everything looks great on you!


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037




Stunning! I love every piece on you, Kat, especially the bag bug!


----------



## ninayoung

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa




What a great outfit and gorgeous smile! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrestigeH

enameljello said:


> Thank you PrestigeH! I'm still dwelling black KDT in palladium or gold h/w.... Thanks for sharing your picture to help my thoughtssss!




You are most welcome [emoji3]


----------



## ninayoung

Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098




Looking gorgeous. [emoji16]


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Looking gorgeous. [emoji16]




Thank you, PrestigeH! Any action shots from you today?


----------



## Allinbee

ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098



Gorgeous Nina! Is your b in taupe? Love this color. Is it more brown or grey irl? Looks brown in the pic.


----------



## ninayoung

Allinbee said:


> Gorgeous Nina! Is your b in taupe? Love this color. Is it more brown or grey irl? Looks brown in the pic.




Thank you! Yes, it is taupe and it is more greyish. Check this photo out.


----------



## franhueso

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa



I love.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Thank you, PrestigeH! Any action shots from you today?




Hi Ninayoung. Yes just a casual shot. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Allinbee

ninayoung said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is taupe and it is more greyish. Check this photo out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113110



Wow so gorgeous! It is such a chameleon. I don't know if i can still get this color. Would really love it in a kelly. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy in good health Nina.


----------



## ninayoung

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!




Enjoy your Sunday with your BG Kelly! What a great outfit!


----------



## enameljello

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!




Ooohh this is really lovely, enjoy!!!


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Love all ur action pics. Sharing my casual details for a lovely Sunday.
> View attachment 3112924




Found it! Very cool! Happy Sunday


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Found it! Very cool! Happy Sunday




Thank u. Happy Sunday too. [emoji3]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]




Thank you PrestigeH! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ninayoung said:


> Enjoy your Sunday with your BG Kelly! What a great outfit!




Thank you Ninayoung! Just saw ur action pics with your friends! You are simply gorgeous ! [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

enameljello said:


> Ooohh this is really lovely, enjoy!!!




Thanks enameljello! I was so nervous about posting my pic! I'm usually just lurking [emoji16]


----------



## MSO13

enameljello said:


> Happy Sunday!




Love the Imprevisible, nice to see one in action!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.




Such a cutie. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji190] love


----------



## Kat.Lee

enameljello said:


> Hi Kat! Happy Sunday! You look so effortless [emoji2]!



Thank you very much. [emoji4]



casseyelsie said:


> As usual u look chic n fabulous, I always enjoy your looking at your mod pic!



Thank you so much. That's very kind of you. 



ninayoung said:


> Stunning! I love every piece on you, Kat, especially the bag bug!



Thank you nina. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098




Very lovely. Another beautiful natural colour! Love it. And you look fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!



Such a beautiful bag. It really reminds me of the ice rink! Enjoy with her in good health!


----------



## enameljello

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks enameljello! I was so nervous about posting my pic! I'm usually just lurking [emoji16]




Me too and I hope to contribute more for the wonderful people here...everyone is just soon welcoming &#128516; 
See you again very soon I'm sure !


----------



## enameljello

MrsOwen3 said:


> Love the Imprevisible, nice to see one in action!




Thank you MrsOwen3! Thinking of next next and next braceletsss...&#128539;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ninayoung

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you Ninayoung! Just saw ur action pics with your friends! You are simply gorgeous ! [emoji4]




Thank you! It was a happy get-together with friends! Hope you enjoyed the day too.


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely. Another beautiful natural colour! Love it. And you look fabulous!




Thanks, Kat! [emoji8]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beautiful bag. It really reminds me of the ice rink! Enjoy with her in good health!




Thanks Kat.Lee.


----------



## Kat.Lee

enameljello said:


> Happy Sunday!




Oh I missed this one. Love it!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!



This is such an amazing color!!! Perfect for the summer!



ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098



Oooooh ur B!!! Love it!



Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037



Love ur Gris T Kat.Lee and what a beautifully put together casual look! Hope u had fun at the movies!



enameljello said:


> Happy Sunday!



Very nice!



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Love all ur action pics. Sharing my casual details for a lovely Sunday.
> View attachment 3112924



Gorgeous stacking!



chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.




Beautiful B!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

eternallove4bag said:


> This is such an amazing color!!! Perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh ur B!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur Gris T Kat.Lee and what a beautifully put together casual look! Hope u had fun at the movies!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous stacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!




Thanks eternallove4bag! Yes It is perfect for our tropical climate! So happy with it [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you eternallove4bag.


----------



## jalapeno

Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur Gris T Kat.Lee and what a beautifully put together casual look! Hope u had fun at the movies!



Thank you so much. You are sweet! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!




Beautiful TB. Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## JWiseman

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa



This is GREAT!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037



You look fabulous as usual, Kat! Could you please ID the bracelet next to your silver CDC? Love the colors in it!



mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!



Beautiful Kelly! Love the twilly you picked, too. 



jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!



Looking good! Could you share the specs of your toolbox? The size looks perfect.


----------



## Kat.Lee

catsinthebag said:


> You look fabulous as usual, Kat! Could you please ID the bracelet next to your silver CDC? Love the colors in it!




Thank you. You are always kind and sweet. That bracelet is from Frey Wille! Glad you like it too.


----------



## louboutal

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.




My favorite!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## billysmom

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!


Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## louboutal

50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night


----------



## mad_for_chanel

catsinthebag said:


> You look fabulous as usual, Kat! Could you please ID the bracelet next to your silver CDC? Love the colors in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly! Love the twilly you picked, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! Could you share the specs of your toolbox? The size looks perfect.




Thanks Catsinthebag. [emoji4] it's Festival Des Amazones Ardoise/Turquoise/Rose


----------



## ninayoung

louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301




Congrats on scoring the gorgeous items! Love all of them, including the Dior So Real


----------



## ninayoung

eternallove4bag said:


> This is such an amazing color!!! Perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh ur B!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur Gris T Kat.Lee and what a beautifully put together casual look! Hope u had fun at the movies!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous stacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!




Thank you for your kind words, dear!


----------



## Rami00

louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301



What a beautiful shot!


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> What a gorgeous look!





eternallove4bag said:


> Fantastic shot LaChocolat!!! U look PERFECT!





smile4me6 said:


> Weeerrrkkkk!!!!!!!





Corza said:


> Great Ensemble! You should start a post "OOTD + H". I know there's "OOTD" & "Ootd + LV". Love your style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]





Rami00 said:


> Lovely shot!





billysmom said:


> Perfect look for the hardware aisles!





Thanks so much my dear friends for your very sweet comments.


----------



## LaChocolat

louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301



Ooh, pretty, pretty reds.  I  it.  



jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!



Looking good going to lunch. 



ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098



The dress code is ... CHIC!



ninayoung said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is taupe and it is more greyish. Check this photo out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113110



Oh very pretty.  I love chameleon colours.



mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!



OMG, this is such a pretty, pretty colour.



enameljello said:


> Outing with DH &#128516;


Nice!



enameljello said:


> Happy Sunday!



Very happy indeed.  



Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037



I adore Gris T, it's so perfect.  You look nice.



Beads123 said:


> Well loved ring out for lunch in Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112657



Nice ring.



chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.



Oh this is such a perfect size for chilling in Vegas.



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Love all ur action pics. Sharing my casual details for a lovely Sunday.
> View attachment 3112924



Very nice details.



billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa



Oh no!  You look great going to grocery.



agumila said:


> With my H's at lunch
> View attachment 3112583



Yummy, yummy!  You look great.



Always New LV said:


> Chilling at DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112589



Love the purse with those shoes.


----------



## Zasha

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!




I love your BG Kelly!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Moirai

enameljello said:


> Outing with DH &#128516;





enameljello said:


> Happy Sunday!





Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037





ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098





mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!





jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!




*Thank you all for such great pics! You all look wonderful with your lovely H!
*


----------



## catsinthebag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. You are always kind and sweet. That bracelet is from Frey Wille! Glad you like it too.



Ah, that makes sense! I read somewhere a long time ago that Frey Wille made the  H patterened enamels. Not sure if it's still the case, but it does explain why I like the look!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Zasha said:


> I love your BG Kelly!!! Congrats!!!




Thanks Zasha


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LaChocolat said:


> OMG, this is such a pretty, pretty colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks LaChocolat!


----------



## tea4two

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.




Love love love how you've adorned your cute lil B! Really gorgeous! Good luck and have fun in Sin City!


----------



## Keren16

billysmom said:


> ITA, Keren16.  When (as is too-frequently seen here in the southern USA) there's jiggly flesh spilling out of halter tops and butt-baring shorts, even the most sublime Hbag won't save the image




That's what makes your post special.  Adds sophistication & taste to understatement


----------



## casseyelsie

louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301




Oh man!  Your pic is killing me.  I have soft spot for anything red and had to stop myself from buying more red as I don't have other colors in my bag collection yet.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Keren16

agumila said:


> With my H's at lunch
> View attachment 3112583




Beautiful!  Hope you had s good lunch


----------



## Keren16

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!




Happy outing!  Your Kelly is a beautiful color & matched with a great Twilly


----------



## eternallove4bag

louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301



Omg!!! For a red lover like me this is some serious eye candy!!! What fabulous reds u have[emoji173]&#65039;



jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!




U look amazing!!!


----------



## agumila

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful!  Hope you had s good lunch





eternallove4bag said:


> This Constance is TDF!!! Twins on the white H bracelet[emoji4]





Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely ensemble.





bluenavy said:


> Love your C & white clic clac



Thank you everyone!


----------



## agumila

Nice sunny shopping day with my C


----------



## Moirai

agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C



Gorgeous colors. You look fabulous!


----------



## pumpkiim

agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C




Such a pretty Connie!![emoji170]


----------



## Tall1Grl

I don't usually post action shots often but finally decided to post a pix today because my DH loved the background photo on the wall  so I complied.  Out n about Sunday afternoon .  Thank you ladies for letting me share!


----------



## MSO13

many action shots in my future with the contents of this shopping bag...


----------



## Tall1Grl

MrsOwen3 said:


> many action shots in my future with the contents of this shopping bag...
> View attachment 3113578



MrsO you always have great action shots!


----------



## coucou chanel

ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098



OMG  I was just about to step outside, and I had already grabbed my black Chanel GST. Then I saw this post and I immediately swapped the GST for my taupe B.  DH found the whole thing amusing


----------



## MSO13

Tall1Grl said:


> MrsO you always have great action shots!



aw thank you! Love your Jige and gloves!


----------



## Kat.Lee

catsinthebag said:


> Ah, that makes sense! I read somewhere a long time ago that Frey Wille made the  H patterened enamels. Not sure if it's still the case, but it does explain why I like the look!



They still do. I love their enamels collections. [emoji4]


----------



## Tall1Grl

MrsOwen3 said:


> aw thank you! Love your Jige and gloves!



Thank you MrsO!


----------



## megt10

Beads123 said:


> Well loved ring out for lunch in Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112657


Love the ring.


chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.


What an awesome picture.


PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Love all ur action pics. Sharing my casual details for a lovely Sunday.
> View attachment 3112924


Very nice. 


nhoness said:


> Ladies, I know we all love our B and K but if you're on the go like me, the Halzan is amazing! I love her so much and looking forward to taking her to Paris with me tomorrow!
> 
> Of course, a nice scarf never hurts an outfit


Stunning. I love the Halzan. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous colors. You look fabulous!




Such a beautiful Constance!


----------



## Kat.Lee

louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301




What an eye catching red. Beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Blackie .. Out and about. Have a good weekend everyone!


I am so far behind but wanted to tell you how much I love this outfit. 


minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3111828
> 
> Still using Ms Kate and it's a guacamole and sangria night! [emoji39]



Your bag is so beautiful I love the color.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Tall1Grl said:


> I don't usually post action shots often but finally decided to post a pix today because my DH loved the background photo on the wall  so I complied.  Out n about Sunday afternoon .  Thank you ladies for letting me share!




Lovely jige!


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3111871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolled up my Bolide with twillys for her first casual day out  Happy weekend!


Love this Purrsey.


Chanel316 said:


> My bags are hanging out in the garden &#127800;&#127808;&#127800;&#127808;


What a great picture. Your bags are so pretty and I love your red bench.


ari said:


> Finally the weekend is here!
> Happy weekend everyone!


This is a gorgeous outfit. 


LaChocolat said:


> At the home improvement store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112383



Love the jacket and of course your bag.


----------



## megt10

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa


What a nice picture. I have a Vespa. I haven't worn it in ages. I need to take her out tomorrow. 


agumila said:


> My DH + CDC
> View attachment 3112565


Love to see that!


billysmom said:


> ITA, Keren16.  When (as is too-frequently seen here in the southern USA)* there's jiggly flesh spilling out of halter tops and butt-baring shorts, even the most sublime Hbag won't save the image *


 Agreed.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely jige!



Thank you Kat.Lee!


----------



## megt10

agumila said:


> With my H's at lunch
> View attachment 3112583


Love the Constance.


Always New LV said:


> Chilling at DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112589


Love this color and your shoes are really perfect with it.


enameljello said:


> Outing with DH &#128516;


Love.


enameljello said:


> Happy Sunday!


Love.


Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037


Stunning Kat. I always look forward to seeing what you are going to be wearing.


----------



## megt10

ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098


Love these pics, Nina. The dress is DVF? It looks fabulous on you. 


ninayoung said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is taupe and it is more greyish. Check this photo out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113110


So pretty. I love that it looks different in different lighting.


mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!



What a great bag.


----------



## megt10

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!


Adorable.


louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301


Love the red!


casseyelsie said:


> Oh man!  Your pic is killing me.  *I have soft spot for anything red and had to stop myself from buying more red as I don't have other colors in my bag collection yet.*


Me too. 


agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C


Love your C! What size is she? My SA just called about a mini yesterday, but I passed on it as it would be too small. Yours is the perfect size for me.


----------



## megt10

Tall1Grl said:


> I don't usually post action shots often but finally decided to post a pix today because my DH loved the background photo on the wall  so I complied.  Out n about Sunday afternoon .  Thank you ladies for letting me share!


You should post pics more often! I love everything about your outfit.


MrsOwen3 said:


> many action shots in my future with the contents of this shopping bag...
> View attachment 3113578



 Can't wait!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> many action shots in my future with the contents of this shopping bag...
> View attachment 3113578




Such a tease. Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> many action shots in my future with the contents of this shopping bag...
> View attachment 3113578



Can't wait to see ur action shots with what u got today!!! [emoji122][emoji122]



Tall1Grl said:


> I don't usually post action shots often but finally decided to post a pix today because my DH loved the background photo on the wall  so I complied.  Out n about Sunday afternoon .  Thank you ladies for letting me share!



Beautiful backdrop and action shot!



agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C




Oooooh love ur outfit and ur C!!!


----------



## agumila

megt10 said:


> Love your C! What size is she? My SA just called about a mini yesterday, but I passed on it as it would be too small. Yours is the perfect size for me.



Thank you! My Constance is size 24. I think it's the perfect size as well. It fits all my essentials: small wallet, phone, makeup, and sunglasses


----------



## agumila

pumpkiim said:


> Such a pretty Connie!![emoji170]





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous colors. You look fabulous!





eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh love ur outfit and ur C!!!



Thank you everyone!!  I'm enjoying summer before we have to wear bulky coats again


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

agumila said:


> Thank you! My Constance is size 24. I think it's the perfect size as well. It fits all my essentials: small wallet, phone, makeup, and sunglasses



Thank you. That is exactly what I would want to carry with this style bag.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> I am so far behind but wanted to tell you how much I love this outfit.
> 
> 
> Your bag is so beautiful I love the color.



Aww thank you Meg! This threads moves very fast.


----------



## LovEmAll

Casual Sunday


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Stunning Kat. I always look forward to seeing what you are going to be wearing.




Thank you meg. Haven't seen your action shot for a while! Hope to see more soon.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovEmAll said:


> Casual Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3113813




Beautiful K.


----------



## MrH

Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877




Beautiful K and Rodeo. Happy birthday to your baby! [emoji322][emoji512][emoji320]


----------



## Tall1Grl

megt10 said:


> You should post pics more often! I love everything about your outfit.
> 
> 
> Can't wait!



Thanks Meg10! I always look forward to your reveals!


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful backdrop and action shot!
> 
> 
> Thank you Eternallove4bag! This was all DH idea!


----------



## casseyelsie

agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C




Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877




Beautiful may I know what size is this pls


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C




Gorgeous


----------



## Andalyn

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037




Everything here is just perfect.


----------



## LaChocolat

agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C



So, so pretty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Andalyn said:


> Everything here is just perfect.




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> Love the jacket and of course your bag.



Thanks megt10.


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you meg. Haven't seen your action shot for a while! Hope to see more soon.


+ 1. I always look forward to hers (and yours and ...)


----------



## LaChocolat

Tall1Grl said:


> I don't usually post action shots often but finally decided to post a pix today because my DH loved the background photo on the wall  so I complied.  Out n about Sunday afternoon .  Thank you ladies for letting me share!



Perfect shot !  You look great.


----------



## coucou chanel

agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C





louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301





jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!





Tall1Grl said:


> I don't usually post action shots often but finally decided to post a pix today because my DH loved the background photo on the wall  so I complied.  Out n about Sunday afternoon .  Thank you ladies for letting me share!





MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877



Thank you everyone for sharing such pleasing visuals :coolpics::urock:


----------



## Mulan16

MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877



What a fun set of photos! Happy birthday!


----------



## klynneann

No electricity for 24 hours means I'm way behind on my tPF reading, but what I've seen has been as beautiful as always!  Love everything - keep 'em comin' ladies and gents!!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you meg. Haven't seen your action shot for a while! Hope to see more soon.



It's been a busy few weeks. Busy trying to find a new car. Headed to Hermes on Tuesday so more to come.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> It's been a busy few weeks. Busy trying to find a new car. Headed to Hermes on Tuesday so more to come.



Hope it's an exciting process finding a new car! Look forward to your reveal of your H visit on Tuesday! Always excited to see those orange boxes; big or small!! [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> No electricity for 24 hours means I'm way behind on my tPF reading, but what I've seen has been as beautiful as always!  Love everything - keep 'em comin' ladies and gents!!




Glad you are back on track. It's moving lightning fast on here! [emoji16][emoji298]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Glad you are back on track. It's moving lightning fast on here! [emoji16][emoji298]&#65039;



Thank you, Kat!  I loved seeing your Gris T Evie, especially with your navy top.


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> Thank you, Kat!  I loved seeing your Gris T Evie, especially with your navy top.




Thank you so much klynneann. [emoji4]


----------



## jalapeno

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful TB. Enjoy your lunch!







catsinthebag said:


> Looking good! Could you share the specs of your toolbox? The size looks perfect.




Hi, thanks! she's a TB26 in etain  



billysmom said:


> Lovely!







LaChocolat said:


> Looking good going to lunch.







Moirai said:


> *Thank you all for such great pics! You all look wonderful with your lovely H!
> 
> *







eternallove4bag said:


> U look amazing!!!







coucou chanel said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing such pleasing visuals :coolpics::urock:




Thanks everyone! Loving the photos on this thread!


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Love these pics, Nina. The dress is DVF? It looks fabulous on you.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty. I love that it looks different in different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great bag.




Yes, Meg. I thought you definitely would recognize it when I posted the picture and you just did!


----------



## ninayoung

MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877




That's a lovely couple! Enjoy the party!


----------



## ninayoung

agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C




You look fabulous with the C! And what a nice dress!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114123




Stunning as always! Wish you a great Monday too, Kat!


----------



## rubysoma

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa



perfect head to toe, billysmom!


----------



## rubysoma

agumila said:


> With my H's at lunch
> View attachment 3112583



your DH rocks the cdc, but i love your look!


----------



## rubysoma

Always New LV said:


> Chilling at DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112589



gorgeous color, what is it?  is the leather epsom?  the twilly is perfect for it!


----------



## rubysoma

LaChocolat said:


> At the home improvement store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112383



lovely!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Finally the weekend is here!
> Happy weekend everyone!



how fun and summery!


----------



## rubysoma

Beads123 said:


> Well loved ring out for lunch in Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112657



looks great on you!


----------



## rubysoma

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.



love that panda charm on it!


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Love all ur action pics. Sharing my casual details for a lovely Sunday.
> View attachment 3112924



always look forward to your posts.


----------



## rubysoma

enameljello said:


> Happy Sunday!



nice!


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037



makes me rethink getting gris t for evelyne, do you have any issues with color transfer (if you wear it with jeans)?


----------



## rubysoma

ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098



you guys look like you're having so much fun!


----------



## rubysoma

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!



love blue glacier!


----------



## rubysoma

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!



Wow!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301



is that red casaque?  gorgeous!


----------



## rubysoma

Tall1Grl said:


> I don't usually post action shots often but finally decided to post a pix today because my DH loved the background photo on the wall  so I complied.  Out n about Sunday afternoon .  Thank you ladies for letting me share!



awww, what a sweet DH!


----------



## rubysoma

LovEmAll said:


> Casual Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3113813



is that vintage courcheval?  beautiful!


----------



## rubysoma

MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877



what fun!


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114123



always amazing outfits Kat.Lee!


----------



## ninayoung

rubysoma said:


> you guys look like you're having so much fun!




We indeed did! We have a dress code every time we get together (such as black-and-white, skull, rainbow, etc.) and this time it's animal print


----------



## ninayoung

coucou chanel said:


> OMG  I was just about to step outside, and I had already grabbed my black Chanel GST. Then I saw this post and I immediately swapped the GST for my taupe B.  DH found the whole thing amusing




Lol! That's so funny. Yes, bring your B out for the Sunday - she deserves it!


----------



## jalapeno

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114123




Looking good, Kat!


----------



## jalapeno

2nd day with this TB. Keeping it casual. It really is such an easy bag to use, perfect for lazy days! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa


billysmom, Classy look!


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> At the home improvement store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112383



*LaChocolat* Looking great!



Keren16 said:


> Love everything![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]
> Have a good weekend also


Thank you *:Keren*



agumila said:


> With my H's at lunch
> View attachment 3112583


*agumila* beautiful!



Always New LV said:


> Chilling at DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112589


*Always New LV* love the blue!


----------



## ari

Beads123 said:


> Well loved ring out for lunch in Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112657


*Beads *Fab ring!


chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3112910
> 
> 
> Hanging out in Sin City with my B25.


*chkpfbeliever*This is fun!



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Love all ur action pics. Sharing my casual details for a lovely Sunday.
> View attachment 3112924


PrestigeH,* Fantastic!*



enameljello said:


> Outing with DH &#128516;





enameljello said:


> Happy Sunday!



enameljello - I heve never seen a belt and bracelet like these ! amazing!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Movie day out with Ms Elvie Gris T. Wish everyone a great Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113037



*Kat,* Love your easy weekend look!



ninayoung said:


> Adorable! Everything looks great on you!





ninayoung said:


> Having a lot of fun with my best friends. And the dress code is...?
> View attachment 3113097
> View attachment 3113098



*ninayoung* thank you! all of you look fantastic, but you are amazing!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ninayoung said:


> Stunning as always! Wish you a great Monday too, Kat!







rubysoma said:


> makes me rethink getting gris t for evelyne, do you have any issues with color transfer (if you wear it with jeans)?



Dear rubysoma, so far I haven't carried my GTs with dark jeans together. What I read from other GT owners, there seems to be chance of colour transfer. I reckon it would happen with any light colour bags especially when carried cross body. I haven't been too "baby" my GTs but I would try to avoid wearing any clothing that's prone to colour transfer I suppose. Sorry for not being of too helpful on this. 



rubysoma said:


> always amazing outfits Kat.Lee!







jalapeno said:


> Looking good, Kat!




Thank you ladies for your kind comments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3114194
> 
> 
> 2nd day with this TB. Keeping it casual. It really is such an easy bag to use, perfect for lazy days! [emoji173]&#65039;



Very nice casual look and your TB works well with it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> *Kat,* Love your easy weekend look!




Thank you ari. [emoji8]


----------



## ari

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113124
> 
> 
> Bleu Glacier Kelly dressed up with a twilly for her first outing ! Happy Sunday everyone!


*mad_for_chanel* Lovely color!



jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3113227
> 
> 
> Off to lunch! Have a good weekend, everyone!



*jalapeno* fantastic!



louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301



*louboutal* oooohh, 



agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C



*agumila* love it!, looks like BH


----------



## ari

Tall1Grl said:


> I don't usually post action shots often but finally decided to post a pix today because my DH loved the background photo on the wall  so I complied.  Out n about Sunday afternoon .  Thank you ladies for letting me share!



*Tall1Grl* you look fantastic!



MrsOwen3 said:


> many action shots in my future with the contents of this shopping bag...
> View attachment 3113578



*MrsOwen* can wait!


megt10 said:


> Love this Purrsey.
> 
> What a great picture. Your bags are so pretty and I love your red bench.
> 
> This is a gorgeous outfit.
> 
> 
> Love the jacket and of course your bag.



*Meg* Thank You!



LovEmAll said:


> Casual Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3113813


*
LovEmAll * great Shot!



MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877



*MrH* looking great!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114123


*Kat* you look amazing in dresses! and love you B



rubysoma said:


> how fun and summery!


*rubysoma* Thank You!



jalapeno said:


> [ATT ACH]3114194[/ATTACH]
> 
> 2nd day with this TB. Keeping it casual. It really is such an easy bag to use, perfect for lazy days! [emoji173]&#65039;



*jalapeno* fantastic bag! it grows on me... more and more


----------



## ari

Ready for work


----------



## Suzie

ari said:


> Ready for work




You look smokin hot ari.


----------



## periogirl28

Too many fabulous looks to mention, the thread is moving fast!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Ready for work



You are looking too good!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Weekend at the Ritz


RH Constance and leopard Night sandals 


Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea


Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy


----------



## ari

Suzie said:


> You look smokin hot ari.


*Suzie* Thank You



Kat.Lee said:


> You are looking too good!!!


Thank You* Kat*



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy



*periogirl* looking fantastic ! love the dress!


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy




Looking great!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Ready for work




Nice shot Ari.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy




Love the room. CHEERS!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful K.




Thanks dear!  Love all your action shots!  You look fab!  



rubysoma said:


> is that vintage courcheval?  beautiful!




Yep...it is.  Thank so much rubysoma! [emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

louboutal said:


> 50 Shades of red [emoji16]... My b from yesterday and my flap and shoes from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113301




Omg, I'm going through a major red crush and this is a gorgeous photo!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't wait to see ur action shots with what u got today!!! [emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful backdrop and action shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh love ur outfit and ur C!!!







megt10 said:


> You should post pics more often! I love everything about your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!







ari said:


> *Tall1Grl* you look fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsOwen* can wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meg* Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> LovEmAll * great Shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrH* looking great!





Hi all! I posted a reveal thread of my awesome new boots, action shots when it gets a little cooler [emoji6]

Ari, you look amazing today!!


----------



## billysmom

ari said:


> Ready for work


You look ready for anything!  Love the blue, as always


----------



## the petite lady

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3114194
> 
> 
> 2nd day with this TB. Keeping it casual. It really is such an easy bag to use, perfect for lazy days! [emoji173]&#65039;


Well, it may be casual, but it's casual chic! I love your look and I think this is the perfect bag to pair it with.


----------



## the petite lady

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy


You look very elegant,  I like your dress.
If I understand well, your Constance is Rose Hardware? I didn't know they  make it...


----------



## ninayoung

ari said:


> *Kat,* Love your easy weekend look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ninayoung* thank you! all of you look fantastic, but you are amazing!




Thank you for your compliment, ari!


----------



## ninayoung

ari said:


> Ready for work




Very nice outfit! The Birkin is hiding in the corner!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Nice shot Ari.


thank you* PrestigeH*;



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi all! I posted a reveal thread of my awesome new boots, action shots when it gets a little cooler [emoji6]
> 
> Ari, you look amazing today!!


MrsOwen, Thank you!



ninayoung said:


> Very nice outfit! The Birkin is hiding in the corner!



thank you *ninayoung*


----------



## ari

billysmom said:


> You look ready for anything!  Love the blue, as always


ahahaha! yes, it is only Monday! thank you *billysmom*!


----------



## LovEmAll

ari said:


> Ready for work







Kat.Lee said:


> Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114123




Gorgeous looks ladies!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> *Suzie* Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You* Kat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *periogirl* looking fantastic ! love the dress!







Kat.Lee said:


> Looking great!




Thank you Ari and Kat, you both look chic and fabulous as usual! 




the petite lady said:


> You look very elegant,  I like your dress.
> If I understand well, your Constance is Rose Hardware? I didn't know they  make it...




Thank you, you are very kind! Sorry to mislead you, RH is short for Rouge Hermes and my Constance has Gold hardware. New bags and clutches are now coming out in batches with Rose Gold hardware.


----------



## Purrsey

All the pics making me faint today. *love*


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Moirai said:


> *Thank you all for such great pics! You all look wonderful with your lovely H!
> 
> *







Keren16 said:


> Happy outing!  Your Kelly is a beautiful color & matched with a great Twilly







megt10 said:


> So pretty. I love that it looks different in different lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great bag.







rubysoma said:


> love blue glacier!







ari said:


> *mad_for_chanel* Lovely color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

agumila said:


> Nice sunny shopping day with my C




Gorgeous outfit , love your purse!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LovEmAll said:


> Casual Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3113813



Like a page out of a magazine , gorgeous kelly ! 





MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877



Gorgeous Kelly ! 





jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3114194
> 
> 
> 2nd day with this TB. Keeping it casual. It really is such an easy bag to use, perfect for lazy days! [emoji173]&#65039;




Nice purse ! 



ari said:


> Ready for work



Looking sharp! 





periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy




Wow! Beautiful purses & accessories . Love your dress too.


----------



## LovEmAll

mad_for_chanel said:


> Like a page out of a magazine , gorgeous kelly !
> 
> .




Awww....thanks dear!  ::


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy



Stunning!!! &#128525;


----------



## Ethengdurst

Going to the grocery...


----------



## coucou chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114123



Always a classic 



jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3114194
> 
> 
> 2nd day with this TB. Keeping it casual. It really is such an easy bag to use, perfect for lazy days! [emoji173]&#65039;


So lovely, looks like I need to pay more attention to TB 



ari said:


> Ready for work


I never thought of pairing up a white jacket with dark pants. I have so much to learn from you and everyone on TPF. You ladies are my fashion inspiration!



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy


Your whole outfit... you are just perfection!



Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...


Evie looks like the perfect grocery shopping companion


----------



## hbr

Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Beads123

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3114194
> 
> 
> 2nd day with this TB. Keeping it casual. It really is such an easy bag to use, perfect for lazy days! [emoji173]&#65039;




Love everything. Toolbox and Outfit are fab on you. Toolbox definitely on my wish list.


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114123




Stunning look Kat.Lee![emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Ready for work




Too gorgeous Ari! Thanks for sharing!



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy




So much H! Hope you had a fun time [emoji4]



Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...




How lovely!!


----------



## thyme

Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...



great casual look! 



hbr said:


> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands



another nice casual outfit! 



ari said:


> Ready for work



always so polished looking! 



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy



love your outfit...sooo elegant!


----------



## Always New LV

Always New LV said:


> Chilling at DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112589




Thanks for all the kind comments from all of the lovely ladies. But you are not going to believe it, I was the happiest girl two days ago and today I am ready to cry. This gorgeous B turned out to be a skunk. I brought it to the boutique this morning and will be sent to Paris.
I am still in disbelief.


----------



## rubysoma

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3114194
> 
> 
> 2nd day with this TB. Keeping it casual. It really is such an easy bag to use, perfect for lazy days! [emoji173]&#65039;



so cute!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Ready for work



great look!


----------



## rubysoma

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy



sigh... so lovely!


----------



## rubysoma

Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...



cute, is this gold?


----------



## pumpkiim

Granny Smith? How about granny swift? [emoji39][emoji172]


----------



## Ethengdurst

rubysoma said:


> cute, is this gold?



Thanks! No it's sable. &#128522;


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Ready for work



Holly!! You look stunninggggg!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



Fabulous! I love your gold b


----------



## MrH

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful may I know what size is this pls




Thanks [emoji4] my Kelly is 40cm


----------



## Ethengdurst

Thank you coucou chanel, pumpkiim and chincac! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Always New LV said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments from all of the lovely ladies. But you are not going to believe it, I was the happiest girl two days ago and today I am ready to cry. This gorgeous B turned out to be a skunk. I brought it to the boutique this morning and will be sent to Paris.
> I am still in disbelief.




So sorry to hear that. Are you ok to share what happened? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Granny Smith? How about granny swift? [emoji39][emoji172]
> View attachment 3114846




Thank you pumpkiim. 
What an eye catching colour. Love the twilly  and love swift too! [emoji172]


----------



## Always New LV

Kat.Lee said:


> So sorry to hear that. Are you ok to share what happened? Hope you feel better soon.




I posted in "Odd leather smell" thread, that is probably a better place to discuss this problem.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Always New LV said:


> I posted in "Odd leather smell" thread, that is probably a better place to discuss this problem.




Sure. I'll check it out. Thank you.


----------



## birkin10600

In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114123



I am so in love with Gris T Kat. Lee! Hope I can score one too soon!



jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3114194
> 
> 
> 2nd day with this TB. Keeping it casual. It really is such an easy bag to use, perfect for lazy days! [emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful TB!



ari said:


> Ready for work



Ari u nail it every single time!



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy



Wow fancy and super stylish!



Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...



Evelyne is a perfect companion [emoji173]&#65039;



hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



Love the gold B!



pumpkiim said:


> Granny Smith? How about granny swift? [emoji39][emoji172]
> View attachment 3114846




Wow what a fab color!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30




Seriously this is one of my fav hermes colors!!! Love it!


----------



## agumila

hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



Love it. So summer chic. What a fashionable way to run errands


----------



## hbr

Rami00 said:


> Fabulous! I love your gold b




Thank you, Rami! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hbr

agumila said:


> Love it. So summer chic. What a fashionable way to run errands




Thank you!  Trying to make Monday blues a little more bearable [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

billysmom said:


> Love to see us all out and about in our Saturday garb with our treasured H-bags
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no - the cupboard is bare!  Off to the grocery store with Miss Vespa







Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...




Perfect for groceries shopping ! [emoji106]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

pumpkiim said:


> Granny Smith? How about granny swift? [emoji39][emoji172]
> View attachment 3114846




Gorgeous B and well matched twilly!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mad_for_chanel

hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;




Love love this ! We're bag twins [emoji7]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!


----------



## hbr

mad_for_chanel said:


> Love love this ! We're bag twins [emoji7]




Yay!  Love Gold [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!




Love both your scarf and K.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...




Perfect for grocery shopping! Lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30




Fabulous ghillies!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> Love both your scarf and K.




Thank you Kat.Lee. Always enjoy seeing your pics! Thanks for sharing [emoji8]


----------



## birkin10600

Kat.Lee said:


> Love both your scarf and K.



Thank you Kat.Lee! I love your Hermes and Vca collections!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

hbr said:


> Yay!  Love Gold [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Me too! Gold Birkin is my most earliest first impression of a Birkin . I was like "wow I will have that when I grow up" lol


----------



## birkin10600

eternallove4bag said:


> Seriously this is one of my fav hermes colors!!! Love it!


Thank you!  It's one of my favorite too!


----------



## birkin10600

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!


Lovely, especially your Kelly!


----------



## ninayoung

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!




Very nice match! The scarf looks very delightful!


----------



## PrestigeH

Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you Kat.Lee! I love your Hermes and Vca collections!




Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132




Welcome back! Lovely ensemble!! Have a great day and week ahead!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!


Beautiful! I love everything in this pic.


PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132



Awesome. Is that malachite?


----------



## Rami00

birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30



Gorgeous! anemone is such a stunning color.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful! I love everything in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Is that malachite?




Hi Rami yes that's malachite in size 40.


----------



## Nikonina

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy




Gorgeous! Both you and Your H items


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132




You look great, PrestigeH! The anemone Rodeo goes perfectly with the malachite B!


----------



## Nikonina

Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...




I love my Evie for grocery shopping, running errands and pick up my kid.


----------



## Nikonina

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!




So pretty! Now I started to fall in love with it too LOL


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> You look great, PrestigeH! The anemone Rodeo goes perfectly with the malachite B!




Thank u Ninayoung.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami yes that's malachite in size 40.



Thank you! The color is divine!!!!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!




Gorgeous!!! 



PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132




How stylish!  Love this look. 


Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...




I'm sure you were the most stylish person there!  Looking fab!



hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;




What a gorgeous look!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! The color is divine!!!!!!




You are most welcome.


----------



## PrestigeH

LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stylish!  Love this look.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you were the most stylish person there!  Looking fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous look!




Thank u LovEmAll.


----------



## Kat.Lee

A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189




Kat so gorgeous. I need to be ur friend. [emoji12]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189





PrestigeH said:


> Kat so gorgeous. I need to be ur friend. [emoji12]



Kat, you have the most amazing collection ever. 

I'd love to be a friend next door. LOL!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Kat, you have the most amazing collection ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to be a friend next door. LOL!




Yes just me and Rami for a start. Rami will take the left and I will take the right. Please do consider our proposal. [emoji317]


----------



## jalapeno

ari said:


> *jalapeno* fantastic!








ari said:


> *jalapeno* fantastic bag! it grows on me... more and more







the petite lady said:


> Well, it may be casual, but it's casual chic! I love your look and I think this is the perfect bag to pair it with.







coucou chanel said:


> Beads123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything. Toolbox and Outfit are fab on you. Toolbox definitely on my wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubysoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> so cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful TB!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, everyone!! Hope you all had a great weekend
Click to expand...


----------



## hbr

mad_for_chanel said:


> Me too! Gold Birkin is my most earliest first impression of a Birkin . I was like "wow I will have that when I grow up" lol




Lol!  Epitome of classic Hermes!


----------



## hbr

LovEmAll said:


> What a gorgeous look!




Thank you!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189




Gorgeous ! Love everything about your outfit! Have a great Tuesday too Kat.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

birkin10600 said:


> Lovely, especially your Kelly!




Thank you birkin10600 [emoji2] love your DD's SO too !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ninayoung said:


> Very nice match! The scarf looks very delightful!




Thanks ! The scarf is truly delightful & fun !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Nikonina said:


> So pretty! Now I started to fall in love with it too LOL




Lol it is versatile , I'm just starting to appreciate scarves ! More to be revealed [emoji16]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132




Understated elegance ! Happy Tuesday PrestigeH!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30




Ooh how could I miss this ? Gorgeous turquoise VCA and anemone B! 

But I'm confused , you are so youthful !


----------



## agumila

With my gold B35 in Vegas


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How stylish!  Love this look.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you were the most stylish person there!  Looking fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous look!




Thanks LovEmAll [emoji2]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat so gorgeous. I need to be ur friend. [emoji12]







Rami00 said:


> Kat, you have the most amazing collection ever.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to be a friend next door. LOL!







PrestigeH said:


> Yes just me and Rami for a start. Rami will take the left and I will take the right. Please do consider our proposal. [emoji317]




Thank you my dear friends!! 
You guys are so funny. I laughed my head off while walking on the street. People must think something's wrong with me! [emoji16]
You both, actually many many on here, have awesome collections! 
It's my honour to be your friends! You guys are too cool !! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

mad_for_chanel said:


> Understated elegance ! Happy Tuesday PrestigeH!




Thank you Mad_for_Chanel.


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> With my gold B35 in Vegas




Beautiful. Enjoy in Vegas.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cassisberry

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy




Perfection!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30



Lovely B30 and you stood in front of one of my favorite bands !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...



Very stylish for your errands !! Your Chanels match your Gold Evelyne so well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> With my gold B35 in Vegas




Great shot with your lovely B35, makes me want to revisit. Is that a funny mascot behind you? [emoji81]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ladies and Gents,

Thanks for the lovely comments of my B25.  I seriously adore this size and it is perfect for traveling as I can 'squeeze' it in my hand carry and it is so light to walk around with. 

Not much available in all three H stores in terms of stock of leather goods but I must say that their RTW collection this Fall is beautiful !!  The color theme is blue colvert and there are many beautiful knits of this color.  

Would love to see more B25 here in the action pics thread.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rubysoma said:


> love that panda charm on it!





megt10 said:


> Love the ring.
> 
> What an awesome picture.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Stunning. I love the Halzan. Have a wonderful trip.





LaChocolat said:


> Ooh, pretty, pretty reds.  I  it.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good going to lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> The dress code is ... CHIC!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh very pretty.  I love chameleon colours.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, this is such a pretty, pretty colour.
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Gris T, it's so perfect.  You look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is such a perfect size for chilling in Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice details.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  You look great going to grocery.
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy, yummy!  You look great.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the purse with those shoes.





tea4two said:


> Love love love how you've adorned your cute lil B! Really gorgeous! Good luck and have fun in Sin City!





eternallove4bag said:


> This is such an amazing color!!! Perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh ur B!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur Gris T Kat.Lee and what a beautifully put together casual look! Hope u had fun at the movies!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous stacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!





louboutal said:


> My favorite!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Have fun in Vegas!



Kat, you're so stylish in every H ensemble !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877





LovEmAll said:


> Casual Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3113813



How can anyone not fall in love with the Kelly after seeing these pretty pics !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tall1Grl said:


> I don't usually post action shots often but finally decided to post a pix today because my DH loved the background photo on the wall  so I complied.  Out n about Sunday afternoon .  Thank you ladies for letting me share!



*Tall1Grl*- You need to post more ! don't be shy showing off your lovely H !!


----------



## Kat.Lee

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous ! Love everything about your outfit! Have a great Tuesday too Kat.




Thank you. I love your Bleu Glacier! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Kat, you're so stylish in every H ensemble !




Thank you [emoji8]. Your B25 is TDF even though I'm a big bag kind of gal. But...never say say never, right?! Enjoy your lovely baby in good health!!


----------



## periogirl28

mad_for_chanel said:


> Like a page out of a magazine , gorgeous kelly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Kelly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice purse !
> 
> 
> 
> Looking sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Beautiful purses & accessories . Love your dress too.





H.C.LV. said:


> Stunning!!! &#128525;





coucou chanel said:


> Always a classic
> 
> 
> So lovely, looks like I need to pay more attention to TB
> 
> 
> I never thought of pairing up a white jacket with dark pants. I have so much to learn from you and everyone on TPF. You ladies are my fashion inspiration!
> 
> 
> Your whole outfit... you are just perfection!
> 
> 
> Evie looks like the perfect grocery shopping companion





pumpkiim said:


> Stunning look Kat.Lee![emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too gorgeous Ari! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much H! Hope you had a fun time [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely!!





chincac said:


> great casual look!
> 
> 
> 
> another nice casual outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> always so polished looking!
> 
> 
> 
> love your outfit...sooo elegant!




Thank you all so much for the sweet comments!


----------



## periogirl28

rubysoma said:


> sigh... so lovely!





eternallove4bag said:


> I am so in love with Gris T Kat. Lee! Hope I can score one too soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Ari u nail it every single time!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow fancy and super stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyne is a perfect companion [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love the gold B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a fab color!!





Nikonina said:


> Gorgeous! Both you and Your H items





cassisberry said:


> Perfection!



Thank you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

agumila said:


> With my gold B35 in Vegas



Enjoy Vegas, love your collection! 



Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189



Another polished look, thank you for sharing! 



mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!



Love this pairing and the scarf design is so cute and witty! 



PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132



Great work outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30



Super pretty bag! 



Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...



Casual chic! 



hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



Lovely and classic!


----------



## ari

mad_for_chanel said:


> Like a page out of a magazine , gorgeous kelly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Kelly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice purse !
> 
> 
> 
> Looking sharp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Beautiful purses & accessories . Love your dress too.



*mad_for_chanel* Thank you!



Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...
> 
> *Ethengdurst* that would be the most stylish look in the grocery store





coucou chanel said:


> Always a classic
> 
> 
> So lovely, looks like I need to pay more attention to TB
> 
> 
> I never thought of pairing up a white jacket with dark pants. I have so much to learn from you and everyone on TPF. You ladies are my fashion inspiration!
> 
> 
> Your whole outfit... you are just perfection!
> 
> 
> Evie looks like the perfect grocery shopping companion



*coucou chanel* thank you!



hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



*hbr* love the look!



pumpkiim said:


> Stunning look Kat.Lee![emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too gorgeous Ari! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much H! Hope you had a fun time [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely!!



Thank You *pumpkiim*



chincac said:


> great casual look!
> 
> 
> 
> another nice casual outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> always so polished looking!
> 
> 
> 
> love your outfit...sooo elegant!



Thank you *chincac!*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

rubysoma said:


> great look!



*rubysoma* thank you!



pumpkiim said:


> Granny Smith? How about granny swift? [emoji39][emoji172]
> View attachment 3114846



*pumpkiim* amaaazing! love it!



Rami00 said:


> Holly!! You look stunninggggg!



*Rami* thank you!




birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30



*birkin* fantastic picture, love the ghillies!



eternallove4bag said:


> I am so in love with Gris T Kat. Lee! Hope I can score one too soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Ari u nail it every single time!
> 
> 
> *eternallove4bag* Thank You!
> 
> Wow fancy and super stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyne is a perfect companion [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love the gold B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a fab color!!





mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!



Thanks for all the kind comments from all of the lovely ladies!
*mad_for_chanel* love everything in this picture!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132



*PrestigeH* looking sharp!




Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189



*Kat* love the look!



agumila said:


> With my gold B35 in Vegas



*agumila* fantastic, have fun!


----------



## Tall1Grl

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Tall1Grl*- You need to post more ! don't be shy showing off your lovely H !!



Thanks chkpfbeliever! I will try


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ari said:


> *rubysoma* thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pumpkiim* amaaazing! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rami* thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *birkin* fantastic picture, love the ghillies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the kind comments from all of the lovely ladies!
> 
> *mad_for_chanel* love everything in this picture!




Thank you gorgeous Ari [emoji8]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoy Vegas, love your collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another polished look, thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pairing and the scarf design is so cute and witty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work outfit!




That's exactly how I feel about it. Thanks periogirl28 [emoji2]


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189


everyhting looks fabulous, especially your wallet and your CDC...


----------



## Kat.Lee

the petite lady said:


> everyhting looks fabulous, especially your wallet and your CDC...




Thank you the petite lady for your kind comment.


----------



## Purrsey

So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]

So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me. 

Pardon for the bad lighting.


----------



## ninayoung

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




What a classy look!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




Beautiful outfit with a very gorgeous looking Halzan.


----------



## hclubfan

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



^^^^Gorgeous Purrsey!! Are we Halzan twins (looks like yours might be Alezan, in which case we are twins)?!  I adore the Halzan, and find it one of the most versatile H bags. I reluctantly put mine away yesterday, after carrying it non-stop for five months...felt I needed to give my other bags some air time!


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331


Gorgeous* Purrsey*! very classy! love it!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## enameljello

eternallove4bag said:


> This is such an amazing color!!! Perfect for the summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh ur B!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur Gris T Kat.Lee and what a beautifully put together casual look! Hope u had fun at the movies!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous stacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!


DEAR all, please forgive me! it has been crazy 2 days at work  (felt like i have worked full week already!!) that i did not reply all your kind appreciation notes! Thank you 

Love you All...its such a de-stress to see all your comments and MORE gorgeous postings... LOVE LOVE LOVE! I need to work harder to post...where are the orange boxes!!!!!! Need more!!!


----------



## megt10

Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...


Perfect casual chic outfit.


hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


Love you bag and your dress.


pumpkiim said:


> Granny Smith? How about granny swift? [emoji39][emoji172]
> View attachment 3114846


So pretty.


birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30


Just stunning.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!


Your bag and scarf are perfect.


PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132


Fabulous as always.


Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189



Love the wallet and of course your outfit.


----------



## enameljello

amazing Purrsey, you carry the halzan so beautifully, classy thumbs up up up ! I need a halzan


----------



## megt10

agumila said:


> With my gold B35 in Vegas


You look beautiful. I love your dress, it is a perfect hot weather dress.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Ladies and Gents,
> 
> Thanks for the lovely comments of my B25.  I seriously adore this size and it is perfect for traveling as I can 'squeeze' it in my hand carry and it is so light to walk around with.
> 
> Not much available in all three H stores in terms of stock of leather goods but* I must say that their RTW collection this Fall is beautiful !!  The color theme is blue colvert and there are many beautiful knits of this color.  *
> 
> Would love to see more B25 here in the action pics thread.


Heading there today to look at some RTW, I have asked for a few things to be brought in to the store. I ordered the box pleat skirt and 2 pairs of boots. I hope that they fit.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




Very pretty!


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



You look fantastic. I love the Halzan with the scarf.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Love the wallet and of course your outfit.



Thank you meg. 



megt10 said:


> Heading there today to look at some RTW, I have asked for a few things to be brought in to the store. I ordered the box pleat skirt and 2 pairs of boots. I hope that they fit.



That's exciting. Look forward to your reveal of your new purchase! Yayyy!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Your bag and scarf are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the wallet and of course your outfit.




Thank u Megt.


----------



## LaChocolat

rubysoma said:


> lovely!





megt10 said:


> Love the jacket and of course your bag.




Thanks rubysoma and megt10.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

megt10 said:


> Your bag and scarf are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the wallet and of course your outfit.




Thanks megt10. [emoji4]


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189



Pretty!



mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3115027
> 
> 
> On our way to the office, with my favorite scarf! Like the Bleu Glacier Kelly, this scarf was love at first sight!



What a great combo.  Love that K!!



PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132



Great shot as usual, Prestige H.  I love your collection.



birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30



What a happy picture.



Ethengdurst said:


> Going to the grocery...


H + C = 


hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



If you can't find me, look for me in Purrsey's closet.  Stunningly beautiful as usual, lovely lady.


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> Another day of Gris T B35. Wish everyone a great Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114123



Another day of ... gorgeous.  



ari said:


> Ready for work



You look hot, ari!  Love it.



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy


Lovely outfit, lovely event, lovely H.  



pumpkiim said:


> Granny Smith? How about granny swift? [emoji39][emoji172]
> View attachment 3114846



How clever, and what a pretty colour.


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank u LaChocolat.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks I appreciate all your generous lovely comments. 

Hclubfan, oops the lighting was just bad. Mine is an Etoupe. We are Halzan twins ^5. 

Lachocolat I'm giggling silly. You're so funny.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you LaChocolat.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful. I love your dress, it is a perfect hot weather dress.
> 
> Heading there today to look at some RTW, I have asked for a few things to be brought in to the store. I ordered the box pleat skirt and 2 pairs of boots. I hope that they fit.



Can't wait to see your boots.  I saw a pair that is super cool with the gold brass metal toe cap. Thinking of getting this for the Fall.  At least I never have to worry about scraping the tip.


----------



## Blue Rain

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331


 
Great idea. It looks very classy now. You also are fabulous in both profiles.


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



so chic!


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




Looks very chic.


----------



## LovEmAll

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




spectacular!  You look so chic!


----------



## bluenavy

birkin10600 said:


> In Hollywood with my ghillies anemone B30


 
gorgeous B


----------



## missjenn

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




You look elegant!! Love the look


----------



## birkin10600

mad_for_chanel said:


> Ooh how could I miss this ? Gorgeous turquoise VCA and anemone B!
> 
> But I'm confused , you are so youthful !



Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## louboutal

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful shot!



Thank you Rami!



casseyelsie said:


> Oh man!  Your pic is killing me.  I have soft spot for anything red and had to stop myself from buying more red as I don't have other colors in my bag collection yet.



You can never have too many red bags 



Kat.Lee said:


> What an eye catching red. Beautiful.



Thanks Kat!



rubysoma said:


> is that red casaque?  gorgeous!



It's rouge garance in togo. Thank you!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Omg, I'm going through a major red crush and this is a gorgeous photo!



Thanks Mrs Owen!! I will always crush on red


----------



## louboutal

ari said:


> Ready for work



I am obsessed with this outift. Love the b/w with that pop of blue! Stunning!!


----------



## pumpkiim

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful! You two look like you can be sisters! [emoji177][emoji130]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132



Super stylish!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189



My god Kat.Lee u r so well put together!! Just gorgeous!!



agumila said:


> With my gold B35 in Vegas



Gold is forever fab!!!



Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



Ur entire look is super classy Purrsey!



birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!



Omg! U look more like sisters!!! What a cute family pic!!


----------



## billysmom

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331


Great look, Purrsey - both you and the Halzan!


----------



## Rami00

Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



wow, so chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!



gorgeous family!


----------



## rubysoma

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.



oh boo. wish you could have posted an action shot with it!


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.




Thanks everyone for your kind words. 

Rami I took more than a moment. Ohhhhhh it's such a deluxe.


----------



## Rami00

rubysoma said:


> oh boo. wish you could have posted an action shot with it!


Ughhh  


Purrsey said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words.
> 
> Rami I took more than a moment. Ohhhhhh it's such a deluxe.


I agree with you. So simple and chic.


----------



## doloresmia

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!




You could be sisters! Gorgeous!


----------



## Charleneree

Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance


----------



## chkpfbeliever

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!




Birkin10600, you are so young. I thought that your DD is your sister !!! You look young and vibrant in that Soleil Evie.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069




Chic mom-to-be !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

agumila said:


> With my gold B35 in Vegas




Agumila- fab look !! I thought I was staying at the hotel in Vegas.   I recognize that B when you were checking in and I told my mom about your lovely B. And I thought to myself if it is a TPFer !! Enjoy Sin city and H shopping there.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.




Beautiful combo. I have never seen a suede Roulis !! Thanks Rami.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




Purrsey- you have such Hepburn built that makes me envy !!! Lox your look and makes me want to get the Halzan in this color.


----------



## casseyelsie

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




In awe of how great u always look.  That twilly matched so well with your Halzan [emoji7]


----------



## _purseaddict_

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.




I saw that Hermes bag somewhere and has been admiring it ever since. But Hermes is way too expensive for student like me. So this is what I bought 2 days ago, A Coach that is far from Hermes but good enough to fix my obsession with that Hermes. My friend bought 1 too but in colour that is more similar to your photo. Here is mine. Lol. [emoji13]


----------



## Mulan16

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



Love everything in this outfit!


----------



## Nikonina

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331




Wow love the way you carried her. Make me think twice now as I rejected a Halzan before


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Today is a bit special)))


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))




Yes, very specially chic. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Yes, very specially chic. Enjoy your special day!



Thank you KAT!


----------



## H.C.LV.

During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))




U got the style girl. Enjoy ur special day.


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Myrkur

H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;



Love love love love Blue Atoll. I really need a bag in this color, even though Fall just started lol.


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.



I saw this bag on the website in all leather, so chic!!


----------



## Myrkur

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



Tres chic!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!




What a lovely family and adorable grand daughters you have dear. Precious ! 

You are an inspiration, enviable purses & jewelries, beauty and a happy cheerful disposition [emoji106][emoji2][emoji126]&#127996;Thank you for sharing [emoji8]


----------



## Myrkur

agumila said:


> With my gold B35 in Vegas



Wow is that a B35?! You must be very tiny  Enjoy Vegas!


----------



## Myrkur

hbr said:


> View attachment 3114658
> 
> Happy Monday!  Off to run errands [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



Lovely and nice interior!


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Ritz
> View attachment 3114293
> 
> RH Constance and leopard Night sandals
> View attachment 3114294
> 
> Passerelle RG earrings and Craie RG CDC at the Palm Court for tea
> View attachment 3114295
> 
> Champagne for Ms Jaipur Lindy



Very cute outfit!


----------



## Myrkur

MrH said:


> Me and my baby out for birthday party [emoji4][emoji512][emoji4][emoji512]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113874
> View attachment 3113875
> View attachment 3113877



Beautiful! And a belated Happy Birthday artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## Myrkur

Sorry for all the posts, I'm done now! I had a lot of catching up to do


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dooneybaby

Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069


Hmmm...
If it's a girl, will you name her Constance, perhaps?


----------



## Purrsey

dooneybaby said:


> Hmmm...
> If it's a girl, will you name her Constance, perhaps?




Lol [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## pumpkiim

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.




What a beauty!



ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))




Ari, your dress and taste is impeccable!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



Very ladylike Purrsey-I love it!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful. I love your dress, it is a perfect hot weather dress.
> 
> Heading there today to look at some RTW, I have asked for a few things to be brought in to the store. I ordered the box pleat skirt and 2 pairs of boots. I hope that they fit.



Megt10 I can't wait to see your RTW!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!



Birkin you're never too old and your family is just beautiful, like you!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.



I love the fall colors Rami and can't wait to see a reveal!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069



You look amazing Charleneree!


----------



## Tall1Grl

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



Ari-you always know how to pull a look together! Classy and chic as always!!


----------



## ari

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!


fantastic picture!


----------



## Tall1Grl

H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;



Wow I love this pic!


----------



## ari

H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;


*H.C.LV* lovely photo!



PrestigeH said:


> U got the style girl. Enjoy ur special day.


*PrestigeH* Thank You!



Myrkur said:


> You look gorgeous!!!



*Myrku* thank You!



pumpkiim said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> 
> Ari, your dress and taste is impeccable!



*pumpkiim* Thank You~!



Tall1Grl said:


> Ari-you always know how to pull a look together! Classy and chic as always!!



*Tall1Grl*, Thank You


----------



## the petite lady

Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069


Charleneree, you're a beautiful pregnant women! with a beautiful bag


----------



## the petite lady

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))


Ari, can I raid your closet? I love all your outfits!!! and all your bags, of course ))


----------



## Moirai

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!



Great photo of you and your beautiful family. You and your DD look like sisters!



Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069



You look lovely! Congrats! 



ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



I love your dress, and K of course. Always look forward to your pics.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))


 You look gorgeous as always Ari.


H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;


This pic looks like a spread in a magazine. beautiful.


Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069


You look so cute Charleneree. 


_purseaddict_ said:


> I saw that Hermes bag somewhere and has been admiring it ever since. But Hermes is way too expensive for student like me. So this is what I bought 2 days ago, A Coach that is far from Hermes but good enough to fix my obsession with that Hermes. My friend bought 1 too but in colour that is more similar to your photo. Here is mine. Lol. [emoji13]
> View attachment 3116098


LOL!


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



 perfect!


----------



## LaChocolat

Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069



You look amazing!  Go, baby go!


----------



## Charleneree

chkpfbeliever said:


> Chic mom-to-be !!




Thanks!!!


----------



## Charleneree

LaChocolat said:


> You look amazing!  Go, baby go!




Thanks dear! [emoji8]


----------



## Charleneree

the petite lady said:


> Charleneree, you're a beautiful pregnant women! with a beautiful bag




Thanks dear!![emoji8]


----------



## Charleneree

dooneybaby said:


> Hmmm...
> If it's a girl, will you name her Constance, perhaps?




Good idea!! [emoji6]


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



perfection


----------



## rubysoma

H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;



what an amazing photo!  straight out of le monde d'hermes


----------



## rubysoma

Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069



soooo fab!  wish i had looked like that at 34 weeks.


----------



## Mulan16

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



Beautiful outfit!




Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069



You're so cute! Hope the checkup went well!


----------



## ari

the petite lady said:


> Ari, can I raid your closet? I love all your outfits!!! and all your bags, of course ))


You are most welcome!* the petite lady*



Moirai said:


> Great photo of you and your beautiful family. You and your DD look like sisters!
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your dress, and K of course. Always look forward to your pics.



*Moirai* thank You!



Rami00 said:


> You look gorgeous as always Ari.
> 
> This pic looks like a spread in a magazine. beautiful.
> 
> You look so cute Charleneree.
> 
> LOL!


*Rami* Thank You!



LaChocolat said:


> perfect!


*LaChocolat* Thank You!


rubysoma said:


> perfection


*rubysoma* Thank you


----------



## klynneann

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful family!  And I love the color of your Evelyne!


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.



Beautiful!  A Roulis is definitely on my list...one day!


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



You always look fabulous, ari.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;



Love Blue Atoll! Enjoy your vacay!


----------



## ellietilly

This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?

I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!


----------



## Falnangel

My scores from Vienna couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.




Beautiful. Love it. Saw one available in sombrero swift leather (not sure about the colour and size) on H.com.


----------



## juliet827

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367



Moment of silence to revere this beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367




Love this bag, the colour and leather combination. Congrats


----------



## Rami00

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367




This one is a star! Gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. Love it. Saw one available in sombrero swift leather (not sure about the colour and size) on H.com.



I saw one on H UK website..gray,calfskin. It's beautiful but comes in a big size.

http://uk.hermes.com/leather/bags-a...ml?size_leather=M&color_hermes=ETAIN&nuance=1


----------



## Mulan16

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367



Oh wow this is gorgeous! Hope you get to use her soon!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



Very special indeed! 



H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;



What a lovely photo!



Myrkur said:


> Very cute outfit!



Thank you!



Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069



Best wishes for a smooth pregnancy and delivery. Lovely H accents!


----------



## periogirl28

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!



A lovely family photo, so heartwarming! Soleil is perfect for the weather. 



Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.



Cannot recommend the Roulis enough. Tempted to get another, this one is really pretty! 



Purrsey said:


> So many lovely mod shots I'm in awe[emoji7]
> 
> So far I have only worn Halzan casually although there are several ways to wearing one. I decided to give her a little more mileage by sprucing her up with a Hermes scarf so that she can go business meeting with me.
> 
> Pardon for the bad lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3115331



Purrsey you can make a casual bag look elegant and work appropriate! 



ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367



Please use her soon, this color combination is so deep and mysterious, I love it and it would look great with the new AW RTW.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



*ari* - Your action pics are always special and I love this outfit.  Is your Kelly a Vermillon ?  What a beautiful true medium red !


----------



## Madam Bijoux

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367


 
Most beautiful Roulis I've ever seen!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367



What a beautiful combination of suede ! I'm sold on this color and style.  Have you tried the water proof spray ? It works quite well with my suede boots and I live in Seattle, a place known to be rainy year round.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;



looks like a display case at the H store ! Beautiful shot.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367



Wowzer! That's the prettiest Roulis I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



Gorgy! Love your dress and of course the K!!!


----------



## BBdieBiene

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))




So beautiful! I love your red Kelly and your gorgeous dress! [emoji173]&#65039; Is it a Valentino? You look stunning!


----------



## bluenavy

Falnangel said:


> View attachment 3116383
> 
> My scores from Vienna couple of weeks ago!


 


Love the ring


----------



## rubysoma

Posted on SOTD, not as awesome as rami00's shawl, but does OK in a pinch!


----------



## rubysoma

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367



 beautiful, hope you can take her out soon too! she deserves to be shown off


----------



## rubysoma

Falnangel said:


> View attachment 3116383
> 
> My scores from Vienna couple of weeks ago!



great haul!


----------



## Freckles1

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))




Ari you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Moirai

rubysoma said:


> Posted on SOTD, not as awesome as rami00's shawl, but does OK in a pinch!
> View attachment 3116531
> View attachment 3116532
> View attachment 3116533



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## H.C.LV.

Myrkur, Tall1Girl, ari, Rami00, rubysoma, Ethengdurst, periogirl28, chkphbeliver 

Thank you SO much for your kind comments !!!

&#128150;&#127799; &#128522;


----------



## Ethengdurst

Lunchdate with a GF


----------



## Ethengdurst

rubysoma said:


> Posted on SOTD, not as awesome as rami00's shawl, but does OK in a pinch!
> View attachment 3116531
> View attachment 3116532
> View attachment 3116533



Hot &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;!


----------



## rubysoma

Ethengdurst said:


> Lunchdate with a GF



beautiful BA jige!


----------



## LVsister

First outing for little ms Evelyne


----------



## Rami00

rubysoma said:


> Posted on SOTD, not as awesome as rami00's shawl, but does OK in a pinch!
> View attachment 3116531
> View attachment 3116532
> View attachment 3116533



It's even nicer rubysoma! The back is so sexy  

I'll try to wear mine like this.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

rubysoma said:


> Posted on SOTD, not as awesome as rami00's shawl, but does OK in a pinch!
> View attachment 3116531
> View attachment 3116532
> View attachment 3116533



You look amazing dear rubysoma. I may have to follow suit. Summer days are numbered.


----------



## LaChocolat

Dressing up my jeans.


----------



## luckylove

LaChocolat said:


> Dressing up my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116704



Another lovely look on you!


----------



## Mandy K

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what a beauty!


----------



## birkin10600

pumpkiim said:


> Beautiful! You two look like you can be sisters! [emoji177][emoji130]





eternallove4bag said:


> Super stylish!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My god Kat.Lee u r so well put together!! Just gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gold is forever fab!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ur entire look is super classy Purrsey!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! U look more like sisters!!! What a cute family pic!!





rubysoma said:


> gorgeous family!





doloresmia said:


> You could be sisters! Gorgeous!


Thank you fabulous ladies for your lovely comments!


----------



## birkin10600

chkpfbeliever said:


> Birkin10600, you are so young. I thought that your DD is your sister !!! You look young and vibrant in that Soleil Evie.





mad_for_chanel said:


> What a lovely family and adorable grand daughters you have dear. Precious !
> 
> You are an inspiration, enviable purses & jewelries, beauty and a happy cheerful disposition [emoji106][emoji2][emoji126]&#127996;Thank you for sharing [emoji8]





Tall1Grl said:


> Birkin you're never too old and your family is just beautiful, like you!





ari said:


> fantastic picture!


Thank you lovely ladies for your kind comments! I appreciate it!


----------



## birkin10600

Moirai said:


> Great photo of you and your beautiful family. You and your DD look like sisters!
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your dress, and K of course. Always look forward to your pics.





klynneann said:


> Beautiful family!  And I love the color of your Evelyne!





periogirl28 said:


> A lovely family photo, so heartwarming! Soleil is perfect for the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot recommend the Roulis enough. Tempted to get another, this one is really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Purrsey you can make a casual bag look elegant and work appropriate!
> 
> 
> 
> Please use her soon, this color combination is so deep and mysterious, I love it and it would look great with the new AW RTW.



Thank you all beautiful ladies! I appreciate all your kind comments!


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> Can't wait to see your boots.  I saw a pair that is super cool with the gold brass metal toe cap. Thinking of getting this for the Fall.  At least I never have to worry about scraping the tip.


I ended up getting one pair of boots and sandals, will try and take an action shot with them soon. It was a good day. Taking a cappuccino break before heading home.


----------



## megt10

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you mad_for_chanel for such a lovely comment! I am already old but young at heart.  Here's my dear daughter's family and myself carrying an Evelyne bag in soliel color. Thanks for letting me share!


You look fantastic. Certainly not old enough to have grandchildren. Love your necklace too.


pumpkiim said:


> Beautiful! You two look like you can be sisters! [emoji177][emoji130]


+1


Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.



I am intrigued by this bag as well. I have seen it on H.com but have held off until I see it in person. This one is gorgeous.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.



LOVE it Rami!!! This has certainly been on my radar and on my wish list!!! Sigh! Sigh! Along with a RC/Gris T B and K, Halzan... And the list continues for life... [emoji6][emoji6]



Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069



Omg!!! Congrats on the upcoming baby!!! U look super cute with ur gorgeous C!



ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



U look fantastic ari!



H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe [emoji295]&#65039;



Love the matching sandals and GP[emoji173]&#65039;



ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367



Ur Roulis is gorgeous!!! What a beautiful color!



Falnangel said:


> View attachment 3116383
> 
> My scores from Vienna couple of weeks ago!



What a beautiful ring!



rubysoma said:


> Posted on SOTD, not as awesome as rami00's shawl, but does OK in a pinch!
> View attachment 3116531
> View attachment 3116532
> View attachment 3116533



Omg!! It's spectacular!!! U look fabulous!



Ethengdurst said:


> Lunchdate with a GF



Love the color of ur jige!!



LVsister said:


> First outing for little ms Evelyne
> View attachment 3116685
> View attachment 3116686



What a gorgeous red Evelyne!



LaChocolat said:


> Dressing up my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116704



As usual u look fantastically chic and gorgeous LaChocolat[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> I ended up getting one pair of boots and sandals, will try and take an action shot with them soon. It was a good day. Taking a cappuccino break before heading home.




Oooooh can't wait to see them megt10!


----------



## megt10

Charleneree said:


> Casual day for 34 weeks check up  wearing my cdc and Constance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116069


Chic mom to be. You look wonderful.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Agumila- fab look !! I thought I was staying at the hotel in Vegas.   I recognize that B when you were checking in and I told my mom about your lovely B. And I thought to myself if it is a TPFer !! Enjoy Sin city and H shopping there.


I am always thinking I might run into a fellow pf member at SCP. 


_purseaddict_ said:


> I saw that Hermes bag somewhere and has been admiring it ever since. But Hermes is way too expensive for student like me. So this is what I bought 2 days ago, A Coach that is far from Hermes but good enough to fix my obsession with that Hermes. My friend bought 1 too but in colour that is more similar to your photo. Here is mine. Lol. [emoji13]
> View attachment 3116098


Very pretty. I like the color combination. When I was a student coach was my dream bag.


Nikonina said:


> Wow love the way you carried her. Make me think twice now as I rejected a Halzan before


Oh you should give it a try. I love mine. It is so functional and can be dressed up or down.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))


You look gorgeous. Hope your day was as beautiful as you looked.


H.C.LV. said:


> During vacay in a traditional village in Europe &#9728;&#65039;


I love this color. I keep looking for it in something I can't live without. Living in SoCal and not following seasonal colors I could see me wearing it often.


Tall1Grl said:


> Megt10 I can't wait to see your RTW!!!



Hopefully soon. Sort of an action shot. They are hanging out in the closet. I tried on a dress that I loved but it was tight across my back so my SA is going to try and get it in for my next visit in a couple of weeks.


----------



## megt10

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367


Omg, I am officially in love. Texting a picture of this bag to my SA. It is stunning. I would try a waterproof spray. I have had great success with Meltonian from Amazon. I have used it on leather, suede and even Python. I don't live in a rainy climate so there might be something better.


Falnangel said:


> View attachment 3116383
> 
> My scores from Vienna couple of weeks ago!


Beautiful. 


rubysoma said:


> Posted on SOTD, not as awesome as rami00's shawl, but does OK in a pinch!
> View attachment 3116531
> View attachment 3116532
> View attachment 3116533


You look adorable. It looks perfect on you.


Ethengdurst said:


> Lunchdate with a GF



Love this color.


----------



## megt10

LVsister said:


> First outing for little ms Evelyne
> View attachment 3116685
> View attachment 3116686


I love this. What a great size.


LaChocolat said:


> Dressing up my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116704


So chic.


eternallove4bag said:


> LOVE it Rami!!! This has certainly been on my radar and on my wish list!!! Sigh! Sigh! Along with a RC/Gris T B and K, Halzan... And the list continues for life... [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Congrats on the upcoming baby!!! U look super cute with ur gorgeous C!
> 
> 
> 
> U look fantastic ari!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the matching sandals and GP[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ur Roulis is gorgeous!!! What a beautiful color!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful ring!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! It's spectacular!!! U look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of ur jige!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous red Evelyne!
> 
> 
> 
> As usual u look fantastically chic and gorgeous LaChocolat[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh can't wait to see them megt10!


Hopefully one of the skirts this weekend. The yellow is so cozy feeling. Lightweight but warm and must be worn with the correct underwear. The other is just a work of art. I hope I can do her justice.


----------



## Ethengdurst

megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous. Hope your day was as beautiful as you looked.
> 
> I love this color. I keep looking for it in something I can't live without. Living in SoCal and not following seasonal colors I could see me wearing it often.
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon. Sort of an action shot. They are hanging out in the closet. I tried on a dress that I loved but it was tight across my back so my SA is going to try and get it in for my next visit in a couple of weeks.



Great haul, I esp love the blue skirt. It's TDF!&#128525;
I'm sure you'll look great in them.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

A very good morning to everyone.


----------



## Ethengdurst

LaChocolat said:


> Dressing up my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116704



Very chic!


----------



## Ethengdurst

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3116833



Love everything!


----------



## PrestigeH

Ethengdurst said:


> Love everything!




Thank u. [emoji3]


----------



## megt10

Ethengdurst said:


> Great haul, I esp love the blue skirt. It's TDF!&#128525;
> I'm sure you'll look great in them.


Thank you. I will probably wear that skirt this weekend. It, I believe is very flattering. My SA doesn't lie to me.


PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3116833


Love. Good morning to you.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I will probably wear that skirt this weekend. It, I believe is very flattering. My SA doesn't lie to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Love. Good morning to you.




Thank you Megt10. Yes pls show us pics with u wearing that skirt. Am sure will be lovely.


----------



## rubysoma

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks Moirai!



Ethengdurst said:


> Hot &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;!



 Thanks for the compliment Ethengdurst!



Rami00 said:


> It's even nicer rubysoma! The back is so sexy
> 
> I'll try to wear mine like this.



Please do!  I can't wait to see it Rami00!



LaChocolat said:


> You look amazing dear rubysoma. I may have to follow suit. Summer days are numbered.



Yes, you have to take advantage of the last few summer days LaChocolat. Please post when you do!



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! It's spectacular!!! U look fabulous!



You're so sweet eternallove4bag!



megt10 said:


> You look adorable. It looks perfect on you.



Thanks megt10!


----------



## rubysoma

LVsister said:


> First outing for little ms Evelyne
> View attachment 3116685
> View attachment 3116686



too cute with totoro!


----------



## rubysoma

LaChocolat said:


> Dressing up my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116704



gorgeous as usual!


----------



## rubysoma

megt10 said:


> Hopefully soon. Sort of an action shot. They are hanging out in the closet. I tried on a dress that I loved but it was tight across my back so my SA is going to try and get it in for my next visit in a couple of weeks.



very pretty. can't wait to see you post action shots.  maybe you can do a whole hermes outfit from head to toe if you wear your new sandals or boots too!


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Megt10. Yes pls show us pics with u wearing that skirt. Am sure will be lovely.



I will. The skirt really is gorgeous.


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3116833



good morning! fab as usual


----------



## megt10

rubysoma said:


> very pretty. can't wait to see you post action shots.  maybe you can do a whole hermes outfit from head to toe if you wear your new sandals or boots too!



The sandals won't work with the skirt for the occasion. We have season tickets for the theatre for a Sunday matinee. So not as dressy but not sandals either. Also so far no H blouses. They do have a matching top but that felt a little too match match for me.


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> good morning! fab as usual




Thank u Rubysoma. Likewise to u. [emoji3]


----------



## marbella8

ari said:


> Today is a bit special)))



Just perfect! Your top is gorgeous, if you don't mind, will you post or PM me the brand.
You look amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hunnyhearty

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3116833



Love how you styled your Rodeo's Do &#128513; here is my twin in action &#128516;


----------



## PrestigeH

hunnyhearty said:


> Love how you styled your Rodeo's Do [emoji16] here is my twin in action [emoji1]




Wow I love ur treasures. Congrats. [emoji16]


----------



## ellietilly

Thank you for your lovely comments and advice on protecting the suede. Now I've made my first footsteps into this forum, I'll post some pictures when I'm using my bags - I love sharing your delightful photographs.


----------



## lovely64

Tyger Tyger shawl.


----------



## PrestigeH

lovely64 said:


> Tyger Tyger shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3117052




"Roaringly" Gorgeous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

rubysoma said:


> Posted on SOTD, not as awesome as rami00's shawl, but does OK in a pinch!
> View attachment 3116531
> View attachment 3116532
> View attachment 3116533




Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ethengdurst said:


> Lunchdate with a GF




Love it. Very beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LVsister said:


> First outing for little ms Evelyne
> View attachment 3116685
> View attachment 3116686




Beautiful colour. Ahhh Totoro so cute!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Dressing up my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116704




Awww LaChocolat. You can pull off anything! Fabulous! Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I ended up getting one pair of boots and sandals, will try and take an action shot with them soon. It was a good day. Taking a cappuccino break before heading home.







megt10 said:


> Hopefully soon. Sort of an action shot. They are hanging out in the closet. I tried on a dress that I loved but it was tight across my back so my SA is going to try and get it in for my next visit in a couple of weeks.




Beautiful skirts! Love them. Trust they look gorgeous on you. Look forward to your mod shots!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3116833




Always love your ensembles. Love the gallop!! Wish you a great day!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> Tyger Tyger shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3117052




Beautiful shawl!! Love the Tyger pattern.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Always love your ensembles. Love the gallop!! Wish you a great day!!




Hi Kat.Lee. U have a great day too. My wishlist is to be your neighbour. [emoji38]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Took me a while to catch up with so many beautiful action shots. Truly inspirational. 
Got to dash for errands and opt for B&W today. Quite like the new twillies though. Wish everyone a wonderful day!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Kat.Lee. U have a great day too. My wishlist is to be your neighbour. [emoji38]




Thank you PrestigeH. Same to you my "net neighbour"!! [emoji4][emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

Gorgeous, love the way you have styled it.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Took me a while to catch up with so many beautiful action shots. Truly inspirational.
> Got to dash for errands and opt for B&W today. Quite like the new twillies though. Wish everyone a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117058




So stylish, just lovely.


----------



## H.C.LV.

Eternalllove4bag and Megt10, 

Thank you! &#128536;

Meg I live in a sunny city too so I m planning to wear my BA during fall as well. Now I don't know about winter though... I was lucky to have these beauties since April so I used them a lot!


----------



## H.C.LV.

hunnyhearty said:


> Love how you styled your Rodeo's Do &#128513; here is my twin in action &#128516;



Such a refreshing photo! Two gorgeous blues!!&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## andee

_purseaddict_ said:


> I saw that Hermes bag somewhere and has been admiring it ever since. But Hermes is way too expensive for student like me. So this is what I bought 2 days ago, A Coach that is far from Hermes but good enough to fix my obsession with that Hermes. My friend bought 1 too but in colour that is more similar to your photo. Here is mine. Lol. [emoji13]
> View attachment 3116098




What a pretty bag!


----------



## ari

Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
At the airport


----------



## ari

And to share my nice presents from yesterday))


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> Dressing up my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116704



Love it Chocalat!!!


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> And to share my nice presents from yesterday))



Nice !!


----------



## Myrkur

hunnyhearty said:


> Love how you styled your Rodeo's Do &#128513; here is my twin in action &#128516;


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> 
> At the airport







ari said:


> And to share my nice presents from yesterday))




Ari very very very nice. Beautiful porcelain.


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> I ended up getting one pair of boots and sandals, will try and take an action shot with them soon. It was a good day. Taking a cappuccino break before heading home.



Meg, can't wait, fantastic shot!


----------



## Purrsey

Hello good evening (it is here) everyone. 

My first mod shot with my gold K.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120




Elegant combi.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> So stylish, just lovely.




Thank you ellietilly [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> And to share my nice presents from yesterday))




Big congrats!!


----------



## H.C.LV.

ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> At the airport



Love your jacket with your B BE!


----------



## kimpossible

Was it you then [emoji2]? I saw this on August 13th on uk website and I just needed one night to discuss the purchase with my fiancé as he wasn't there. The first thing I did waking up the next day was checking this bag but it was gone already. So fast! 
Congratulations! It's a gorgeous bag. I hope you can wear it soon.
I hope I get this bag or a toolbox next time I travel to Manchester.


----------



## SandySummer

Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120




Pretty!!! What type of leather is she?


----------



## megt10

hunnyhearty said:


> Love how you styled your Rodeo's Do &#128513; here is my twin in action &#128516;


Love this. Your bags are so pretty.


lovely64 said:


> Tyger Tyger shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3117052


Gorgeous Lovely.


Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful skirts! Love them. Trust they look gorgeous on you. Look forward to your mod shots!


Thanks, Kat. This is my first venture into RTW.


Kat.Lee said:


> Took me a while to catch up with so many beautiful action shots. Truly inspirational.
> Got to dash for errands and opt for B&W today. Quite like the new twillies though. Wish everyone a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117058


That's so stylish for running errands. I love the way you tied the twilly.


ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> At the airport



Stunning. Is that a Flower Power Chanel shawl? I have the bag, but didn't know they made a shawl.


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Elegant combi.



Thank you. You're always so generous. 



SandySummer said:


> Pretty!!! What type of leather is she?



Thanks. She is 20 year-old courchevel.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Kat. This is my first venture into RTW.
> 
> 
> 
> That's so stylish for running errands. I love the way you tied the twilly.




Thank you meg. I'm sure you will love their RTW more and more! [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> At the airport


 Safe travels.


ari said:


> And to share my nice presents from yesterday))


Beautiful presents! I hope you enjoyed your day.


Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120



Purrsey- I loveeeee this shot. Your pics always reminds of my 'Gold color wishlist" lol


----------



## SandySummer

Purrsey said:


> Thank you. You're always so generous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. She is 20 year-old courchevel.
> View attachment 3117207
> 
> 
> In addition to our Halzan, I thought we might be purse twins again. Mines Peau Porc from 1993


----------



## Purrsey

Wanna say I'm already in happy mode scrolling through all these gorgeous shots. Well done, everyone.


----------



## Purrsey

@rami00, haha... And I have a good feeling what your SA is capable of. 

@sandysummer, wonderful! I am totally into vintage leather. Your gold K is a very special beauty.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> And to share my nice presents from yesterday))


Beautiful.


ari said:


> Meg, can't wait, fantastic shot!


Thank you.


Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120


Just stunning!


Purrsey said:


> Thank you. You're always so generous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. She is 20 year-old courchevel.
> View attachment 3117207


Wow, she looks amazing.


Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you meg. I'm sure you will love their RTW more and more! [emoji8]


That's what I am afraid of 


SandySummer said:


> Purrsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You're always so generous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. She is 20 year-old courchevel.
> View attachment 3117207
> 
> 
> In addition to our Halzan, I thought we might be purse twins again. Mines Peau Porc from 1993
> 
> View attachment 3117214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, another gorgeous bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

SandySummer said:


> Purrsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You're always so generous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. She is 20 year-old courchevel.
> View attachment 3117207
> 
> 
> In addition to our Halzan, I thought we might be purse twins again. Mines Peau Porc from 1993
> 
> View attachment 3117214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Great shot SandySummer.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

This was Tuesday heading to Hermes.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> This was Tuesday heading to Hermes.




Megt I love ur collection. Love the B. What colour is that please?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> This was Tuesday heading to Hermes.




Lovely Meg.


----------



## billysmom

LaChocolat said:


> Dressing up my jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116704


Perfect!!!


----------



## billysmom

Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120


Very elegant!


----------



## billysmom

megt10 said:


> This was Tuesday heading to Hermes.


Love the way you've pulled it together.  The colors are wonderful!


----------



## megt10

billysmom said:


> Love the way you've pulled it together.  The colors are wonderful!



Thank you so much. It doesn't have to match it has to go. That is my motto


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.



Thanks Kat.Lee!


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.



Thanks Kat.Lee!

Love your black and white outfit and the twillies are perfect on your bolide!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> At the airport



i wish i dressed so well at the airport!  i'm decidedly frumpier.


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> At the airport



i wish i dressed so well at the airport!  i'm decidedly frumpier.  

oh and GORGEOUS china!


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120



omg ... perfection!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lovely64 said:


> Tyger Tyger shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3117052


This knot is perfection, which one is it? I am absolutely clueless with scarf tying.


----------



## rubysoma

SandySummer said:


> In addition to our Halzan, I thought we might be purse twins again. Mines Peau Porc from 1993
> 
> View attachment 3117214



oh porc!  i'm kicking myself for letting one slip through my fingers.  gorgeous!


----------



## rubysoma

megt10 said:


> This was Tuesday heading to Hermes.



yay! love your posts megt10.  can't wait to see if you bring home some goodies!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3116833



Great eye candy PrestigeH!!



hunnyhearty said:


> Love how you styled your Rodeo's Do [emoji16] here is my twin in action [emoji1]



Gorgeous turquoise and love the rodeo on it!!



lovely64 said:


> Tyger Tyger shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3117052



Gorgeous!! Thanks for posting this! Can't get enough of this shawl!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Took me a while to catch up with so many beautiful action shots. Truly inspirational.
> Got to dash for errands and opt for B&W today. Quite like the new twillies though. Wish everyone a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117058



Kat.Lee u just modeled one of my fav bags that I am leaning towards as my next purchase!!! The black looks amazing!! Styled to perfection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> And to share my nice presents from yesterday))



Beautiful pattern!



ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> 
> At the airport



Aaah the BE!!! This color makes my heart race just a little faster [emoji173]&#65039;



Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120



U look amazing Purrsey as usual and the gold K is just gorgeous!



SandySummer said:


> Purrsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You're always so generous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. She is 20 year-old courchevel.
> View attachment 3117207
> 
> 
> In addition to our Halzan, I thought we might be purse twins again. Mines Peau Porc from 1993
> 
> View attachment 3117214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  The gold color is just spectacular!!
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was Tuesday heading to Hermes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh love ur look from head to toe megt10!!
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you Eternallove4bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

rubysoma said:


> Thanks Kat.Lee!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your black and white outfit and the twillies are perfect on your bolide!



Thank you rubysoma. You are kind. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Kat.Lee u just modeled one of my fav bags that I am leaning towards as my next purchase!!! The black looks amazing!! Styled to perfection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you eternallove4bag. I know some think bolide is an old fashioned looking bag especially in dark colour. But I personally think it has its own vibe and versatility IMO. Hope to see your mod shot soon. Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you rubysoma. You are kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you eternallove4bag. I know some think bolide is an old fashioned looking bag especially in dark colour. But I personally think it has its own vibe and versatility IMO. Hope to see your mod shot soon. Thank you. [emoji8]




I absolutely love the style.... It has an old work charm yet manages to look modern too!!Is it light weight? I love the strap with it. Can be hand held or worn with the strap!!! Deciding between the Halzan and the Bolide! Oh decisions! decisions! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] ... The colors and the choices in hermes r just mind boggling!!! I keep on changing my mind every hour about what I should get[emoji26]


----------



## lovely64

QuelleFromage said:


> This knot is perfection, which one is it? I am absolutely clueless with scarf tying.




Thank you! It's called the Kat knot, lol! I invented it, well, I probably didn't but that's the way I have tied my shawls from the start. I think I posted instructions in the ode to the cashmere shawls thread[emoji173]&#65039;

I have posted instructions on how to tie this on many threads over the years. And on my IG a few times too.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

megt10 said:


> This was Tuesday heading to Hermes.




Lovely Megt10 . Great outfit!


----------



## LovestheLouis

Spot of shopping with my B


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> At the airport




Gorgeous B, such a beautiful blue


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Took me a while to catch up with so many beautiful action shots. Truly inspirational.
> Got to dash for errands and opt for B&W today. Quite like the new twillies though. Wish everyone a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117058


 


Amazing.


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120




Love your K.


----------



## rubysoma

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3117363
> 
> 
> Spot of shopping with my B



how fun!


----------



## the petite lady

Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120


You look very chic! Love your blouse


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> I absolutely love the style.... It has an old work charm yet manages to look modern too!!Is it light weight? I love the strap with it. Can be hand held or worn with the strap!!! Deciding between the Halzan and the Bolide! Oh decisions! decisions! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] ... The colors and the choices in hermes r just mind boggling!!! I keep on changing my mind every hour about what I should get[emoji26]



Dear eternallove4bag, mine is of clemence leather. The weight has never been an issue to me. And you are right about the strap being very helpful when both hands free needed. Trust you'll make up your mind eventually. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

bluenavy said:


> Amazing.




Thank you bluenavy. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3117363
> 
> 
> Spot of shopping with my B




Wonderful shopping triumph with your lovely B.


----------



## klynneann

ellietilly said:


> This is my first post, Rami's photograph of the Roulis inspired me to add a photograph of my recent purchase ... a Roulis in a combination of doblis, sombrero and swift leather in bleu ocean. She is absolutely gorgeous but I'm a little afraid of the delicate suede, does anyone have any advice on maintaining suede?
> 
> I've not used her yet as the weather in London has been too rainy but I'm hoping to take her out soon!
> View attachment 3116366
> 
> View attachment 3116364
> View attachment 3116367



Gorgeous!  Love the interior shot too!


----------



## klynneann

rubysoma said:


> Posted on SOTD, not as awesome as rami00's shawl, but does OK in a pinch!
> View attachment 3116531
> View attachment 3116532
> View attachment 3116533



Wow!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

klynneann said:


> Wow!!



Thanks klynneann!


----------



## marbella8

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3117363
> 
> 
> Spot of shopping with my B



Hiding the B, fun photo


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Ari very very very nice. Beautiful porcelain.



Thank you PrestigeH))


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> Hello good evening (it is here) everyone.
> 
> My first mod shot with my gold K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117120



Classic! As always Purrsey!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Big congrats!!



Thank you KAT!


----------



## ari

H.C.LV. said:


> Love your jacket with your B BE!



Thank you H.C.LV ))


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Stunning. Is that a Flower Power Chanel shawl? I have the bag, but didn't know they made a shawl.



Thank you Meg! Yes it is, I have shoes like this, but do not cheat on bags of Hermes, lol! 
You look fantastic with your B, love the skit, may I know what is it? And allow me to say tha your smile brightens everything you wear!


----------



## ari

Maybe I'm breaking the rules, but you are so knowledgeable, has anyone seen these boots in the boutiques ? I'd love to have them, and everything on this picture! Lol!


----------



## andee

ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> At the airport



Ari,

Just divine. I missed what was the scarf in the bag and the details on your jacket-Chanel?

 Please tell. We are BE twins.

wow.


----------



## Myrkur

Purrsey said:


> Thank you. You're always so generous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. She is 20 year-old courchevel.
> View attachment 3117207



Omg your bag is so beautiful and looks in absolute great condition for 20 years old.


----------



## ari

andee said:


> Ari,
> 
> Just divine. I missed what was the scarf in the bag and the details on your jacket-Chanel?
> 
> Please tell. We are BE twins.
> 
> wow.



Thank you, very happy to be you twin)) yes, the scarf and the jacket is Chanel. I was so in love with this jacket that I bought it in a size a bit bigger than mine, as it was the last one))


----------



## Rami00

Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> Took me a while to catch up with so many beautiful action shots. Truly inspirational.
> Got to dash for errands and opt for B&W today. Quite like the new twillies though. Wish everyone a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3117058




Gorgeous ! Blue Jeans Bolide is my first H purse ! It's my favorite purse for vacation !


----------



## billysmom

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.


That Gris T is perfect for any setting!  Lovely


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Megt I love ur collection. Love the B. What colour is that please?


The B is Colvert.


Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely Meg.


Thank you, Kat.


rubysoma said:


> yay! love your posts megt10.  can't wait to see if you bring home some goodies!


I brought home quite a few things. I just haven't had time to post them in the other thread. It's been hard to keep up the last few weeks.


Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you rubysoma. You are kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you eternallove4bag.* I know some think bolide is an old fashioned looking bag especially in dark colour. But I personally think it has its own vibe and versatility IMO. Hope to see your mod shot soon*. Thank you. [emoji8]



I love Bolide. I think it is such a great bag. I have 2 one is vintage and the other newer. I would totally get another one. It is an under the radar bag which is nice in so many situations and I think its so pretty.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

mad_for_chanel said:


> Lovely Megt10 . Great outfit!


Thank you.


LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3117363
> 
> 
> Spot of shopping with my B


Fab action shot with the B.


ari said:


> Thank you Meg! Yes it is, I have shoes like this, but do not cheat on bags of Hermes, lol!
> You look fantastic with your B, love the skit, may I know what is it? And allow me to say tha your smile brightens everything you wear!


Ari, you are very kind. The skirt is M Missoni. Thanks for the info. on the Chanel shawl. I am sure that it is no longer available. I don't think I will ever reach a point that I don't cheat on my H bags. I have so many others that I love. Though since getting into H silks and shawls I rarely wear anything else though I still have others I just haven't purchased any new non-H silks or shawls in the last several years. 


ari said:


> Maybe I'm breaking the rules, but you are so knowledgeable, has anyone seen these boots in the boutiques ? I'd love to have them, and everything on this picture! Lol!


I love them too. I have not seen them. I will send a picture of it to my SA and see if he can find out. Inquiring minds want to know 


Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.


Adorable outfit Rami. I love your sandals too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.




Happy Friday too. U look relax and dashing.


----------



## megt10

I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.




Nothing is more beautiful than a happy lady. Megt u r one very happy lady. Love ur bolide and sandals. Of course, Misha is lovely.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Nothing is more beautiful than a happy lady. Megt u r one very happy lady. Love ur bolide and sandals. Of course, Misha is lovely.



Thank you, PrestigeH.


----------



## rubysoma

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.



pretty as always Rami00. i find myself wearing the kelly with straps in more and more too!


----------



## rubysoma

megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.



what a fab outfit megt10!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.



Great shot as always Rami. Relaxed and charming.


----------



## Kat.Lee

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous ! Blue Jeans Bolide is my first H purse ! It's my favorite purse for vacation !



Thank you very much. It surely is a versatile bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.



What a beautiful ensemble. Always happy photos! Love everything!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

prestigeh said:


> nothing is more beautiful than a happy lady. Megt u r one very happy lady. Love ur bolide and sandals. Of course, misha is lovely.




+1


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I love Bolide. I think it is such a great bag. I have 2 one is vintage and the other newer. I would totally get another one. It is an under the radar bag which is nice in so many situations and I think its so pretty.




Thank you meg. Btw my SA messaged me today and said she has got something very special. Omg what a suspense (again)! I'll go in and check it out tomorrow. I'll keep you all updated! I really have no clue.


----------



## Kat.Lee

kat.lee said:


> great shot as always rami. Relaxed and charming.


[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> Really love how beautiful GT looks!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you meg. Btw my SA messaged me today and said she has got something very special. Omg what a suspense (again)! I'll go in and check it out tomorrow. I'll keep you all updated! I really have no clue.




Kat now I become real awake. Pls show when u are ready. Very excited for u.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## smile4me6

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.




Rami, you look great!!!!!!! Love that Gris T


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat now I become real awake. Pls show when u are ready. Very excited for u.




Oh sorry for waking you up PrestigeH. I'm super excited too. Guess just have to get through the night in mystery. [emoji4]


----------



## sonaale

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.



Love your Kelly (and your entire outfit)! Very chic!


----------



## sonaale

megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.



Beautiful outfit! Love the entire look!


----------



## billysmom

megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.


Such a cheerful color pallette!  Looks terrific on you


----------



## Love_Couture

My love at work today!   Happy Friday.


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today!   Happy Friday.




Happy Friday. Love ur gold Baby.


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you meg. Btw my SA messaged me today and said she has got something very special. Omg what a suspense (again)! I'll go in and check it out tomorrow. I'll keep you all updated! I really have no clue.


omg, if my SA would tell me that I would not sleep until figuring out what it is!!! I'm so bad at waiting, even more if it is something from Hermes!!!


----------



## the petite lady

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.


lovely bag and the color is perfect for this time of the year


----------



## doves75

megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.




Bright smile... Love the outfit...oh the yellow skirt and twillies..[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you meg. Btw my SA messaged me today and said she has got something very special. Omg what a suspense (again)! I'll go in and check it out tomorrow. I'll keep you all updated! I really have no clue.




Oo....the best news!! And can't wait for the reveal [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today!   Happy Friday.




Happy Friday...what a lovely bag


----------



## sonaale

My new light pink with ghw Clic Clac at our summer soiree   Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today!   Happy Friday.




Lovely work companion. Beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sonaale said:


> My new light pink with ghw Clic Clac at our summer soiree   Thanks for letting me share!




Lovely sweet colour. Well matched with your dress! Enjoy!


----------



## BBdieBiene

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.




You look so pretty Rami!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today!   Happy Friday.




Love your gold B


----------



## smile4me6

Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!


----------



## bluenavy

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608


 


Great color, raisin is on my list.


----------



## smile4me6

bluenavy said:


> Great color, raisin is on my list.




Thank you bluenavy....can't wait for you to be my bag twin!!!


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Fab action shot with the B.
> 
> Ari, you are very kind. The skirt is M Missoni. Thanks for the info. on the Chanel shawl. I am sure that it is no longer available. I don't think I will ever reach a point that I don't cheat on my H bags. I have so many others that I love. Though since getting into H silks and shawls I rarely wear anything else though I still have others I just haven't purchased any new non-H silks or shawls in the last several years.
> 
> I love them too. I have not seen them. I will send a picture of it to my SA and see if he can find out. Inquiring minds want to know
> 
> Adorable outfit Rami. I love your sandals too.



I asked today in Berlin, was told that they are not getting these boots in Germany, the beige outfit at the picture is not produced ((, hope they have the boots in Los Angeles as I'll be there next week. But please do vask your SA, I'm very interested. 
I thought your skirt looked like Missoni ) love it! I'm the same with the silks and shawls, this shawl was an exception)) and it went so weeks with the shoe, I couldn't resist. I'm into matching to some extent))) Lol!


----------



## ari

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608



Wow! What a beauty! smile4me6, I'm in love with your bag!


----------



## antschulina

Travelling to Portugal  my B inside an L Longchamp


----------



## PrestigeH

sonaale said:


> My new light pink with ghw Clic Clac at our summer soiree   Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608




Love ur Raisin B. Esp with GHW. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

antschulina said:


> Travelling to Portugal  my B inside an L Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118770




Enjoy ur trip. Have fun.


----------



## smile4me6

ari said:


> Wow! What a beauty! smile4me6, I'm in love with your bag!




Thank you so much Ari!!


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Love ur Raisin B. Esp with GHW. [emoji16]




You are so sweet!!Thank you PrestigeH


----------



## Kat.Lee

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608



It sure is a chameleon. I will never think these two are the same bag. Beautiful. I love raisin too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

antschulina said:


> Travelling to Portugal  my B inside an L Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118770



That's a good way to protect your baby. "Peekaboo!" Enjoy Portugal !


----------



## LovEmAll

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608




One of my fav colors!  Gorgeous B!



antschulina said:


> Travelling to Portugal  my B inside an L Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118770




Hope you are having a wonderful trip!  Great idea for traveling with H bags


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great weekend. Stay beautiful and happy to everyone.


----------



## rubysoma

Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today!   Happy Friday.



what a fun "pal" to bring to work!


----------



## rubysoma

sonaale said:


> My new light pink with ghw Clic Clac at our summer soiree   Thanks for letting me share!



your clic clac goes perfectly with your outfit!


----------



## rubysoma

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608



beautiful! who knew raisin was such a chameleon?


----------



## rubysoma

antschulina said:


> Travelling to Portugal  my B inside an L Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118770



clever!


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend. Stay beautiful and happy to everyone.
> View attachment 3118915



awesome as always PrestigeH!


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> awesome as always PrestigeH!




Thank u Rubysoma.


----------



## Mulan16

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608



Wow so crazy but beautiful in both lights!


----------



## Purrsey

megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.




Oh my this is so pretty. All the pretty colors. I'm obsessed with bolide lately and yours is so cute in happy shade. And poochy must be very contented.


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend. Stay beautiful and happy to everyone.
> View attachment 3118915




Nice nice nice!!!!!!


----------



## Purrsey

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608




Haha yeah I could have mistaken for two different bags. She is a beauty. Purple and gold are TDF.


----------



## Purrsey

Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today!   Happy Friday.




Rocking it! Love the twillys on her.


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.




Perfect! May you have a good one too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend. Stay beautiful and happy to everyone.
> View attachment 3118915



Omg that black [emoji206]!! "Jello"!!! Happy weekend to you too, always cool PrestigeH!![emoji41]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Omg that black [emoji206]!! "Jello"!!! Happy weekend to you too, always cool PrestigeH!![emoji41]




Thank u Kat.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## antschulina

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy ur trip. Have fun.




Thank you! I'll post more action pics


----------



## antschulina

LovEmAll said:


> One of my fav colors!  Gorgeous B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are having a wonderful trip!  Great idea for traveling with H bags




Thank you LoveEmAll! ITA


----------



## louboutal

ari said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, thank you for you kind compliments, I won't be able to thank each one of you. I'm traveling with my beloved BE ))) thank you for the inspiration))
> 
> At the airport




I love everything in this picture!!!  But that BE is TDF [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Moirai

Starting the weekend with my BBK 32 sellier. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Starting the weekend with my BBK 32 sellier. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Starting the weekend with my BBK 32 sellier. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!



Moirai, to me this is the IT bag forever! I loved this bag since I was little I didn't know anything about H. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend. Stay beautiful and happy to everyone.
> View attachment 3118915



PrestigeH, you always surprise me ! Love this bag, give me details please! The color is so beautiful and love the shape! The combination is jus perfect)


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.



OMG Meg, this is such a sunny picture,  I bet in the winter this skirt will warm you days, and you know this boots are very dark green, they'll go perfectly with the skirt. Love the size of the Bolide, scarf is beautiful and Misha is so cute))
BTW - here you can see the boots better:
http://www.chikoshoes.com/blog/index.php/best-shoes-at-paris-fashion-week-fall-winter-2015-2016/


----------



## ari

louboutal said:


> I love everything in this picture!!!  But that BE is TDF [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



louboutal, thank you))


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat. Pls don't forget to share what ur SA has reserved for u. Can't wait. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Starting the weekend with my BBK 32 sellier. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!




Such an elegant beauty. Enjoy your weekend with it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat. Pls don't forget to share what ur SA has reserved for u. Can't wait. [emoji16]




I'm about to head over. Will reveal as soon as I have "it" in my possession. Please bear with me for a little longer! [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm about to head over. Will reveal as soon as I have "it" in my possession. Please bear with me for a little longer! [emoji16]




Yes I will be taking the front seat. [emoji16]. Take ur time to enjoy the moment.


----------



## Purrsey

Wearing the same bag and dress and shoes again this weekend


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3119124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing the same bag and dress and shoes again this weekend




Still looking gorgeous. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## thyme

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!



stylish as usual...


----------



## loves

Wanted a nano from Celine and decided to make my own
25b swift and epsom kelly strap 







Pic taken from my IG itallendstoday


----------



## periogirl28

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608




This is beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

antschulina said:


> Travelling to Portugal  my B inside an L Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118770




Thumbs up! This is how I bring my bags too!


----------



## LovEmAll

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119125




Looking chic as always Kat.Lee!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3119124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing the same bag and dress and shoes again this weekend




Love them!



Moirai said:


> Starting the weekend with my BBK 32 sellier. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!




Just perfection.  This is one of my dream Ks!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119125



You look great and love every! Elegant!


----------



## ari

Flying back home today and I have to reveal (a Bolide+ other) later as I have been a bad girl! You guys are bad influencers I should stop coming and playing with you!


----------



## khungvnlady

I'm a Happy girl![emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Flying back home today and I have to reveal (a Bolide+ other) later as I have been a bad girl! You guys are bad influencers I should stop coming and playing with you!




Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119200
> 
> I'm a Happy girl![emoji162][emoji162]




Congrats Khungvnlady. Can't wait for u to reveal.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119125



Head to toe perfection!!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3119202



Wow! Love the colors you picked. I went in to get a silk in but couldn't decide on the color lol

Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Flying back home today and I have to reveal (a Bolide+ other) later as I have been a bad girl! You guys are bad influencers I should stop coming and playing with you!



Hahaha we love you Ari.

You look fabulous in this pic. Waiting for your reveal.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Love the colors you picked. I went in to get a silk in but couldn't decide on the color lol
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank u Rami. I was shown few colours but finally ended with the craie. Couldn't resist.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u Rami. I was shown few colours but finally ended with the craie. Couldn't resist.



Is it all colorful inside? My boutique didn't have this color.. It is stunning.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Is it all colorful inside? My boutique didn't have this color.. It is stunning.




Hi Rami. Inside is orange.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Inside is orange.
> 
> View attachment 3119233



I'd like to call it .  Party in the inside!! warning: I may end up copying you lol. 

Thank you for the inside pic. You are a real sweetheart.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> I'd like to call it .  Party in the inside!! warning: I may end up copying you lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the inside pic. You are a real sweetheart.




U r most welcome. U are not copying. Just that we both share the same good taste. [emoji317][emoji317] go for it if u meet one and reveal.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3119202




Super pretty purchases!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Super pretty purchases!




Thank u Periogirl. I used to dislike rodeos. Now I am addicted. Lol [emoji16]


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119125




So stylish!



ari said:


> Flying back home today and I have to reveal (a Bolide+ other) later as I have been a bad girl! You guys are bad influencers I should stop coming and playing with you!




Can't wait for reveal!



khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119200
> 
> I'm a Happy girl![emoji162][emoji162]




Love the outfit and bag! And my, that's a big orange bag! [emoji6]



PrestigeH said:


> Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3119202




Great goodies PrestigeH!


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you Pumpkiim.


----------



## ak3

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119125



Love the whole look!


----------



## Kat.Lee

My fantastic SA did some wonder and made my day! 
Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet


----------



## bb10lue

taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Hahaha we love you Ari.
> 
> You look fabulous in this pic. Waiting for your reveal.



Rami, do not laugh! You are the guilty one! You and your bags looking so pretty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3119202




You are faster than me lol ! 
Love all your goodies!! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> My fantastic SA did some wonder and made my day!
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3119266
> View attachment 3119267
> View attachment 3119268
> View attachment 3119269
> View attachment 3119270
> View attachment 3119271
> View attachment 3119273
> View attachment 3119274
> View attachment 3119275
> View attachment 3119276



Ooh, no! Not again! KAT this is amazing - the color and in alligator and Constance - fainted


----------



## Kat.Lee

A few quick in store mod shots!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Ooh, no! Not again! KAT this is amazing - the color and in alligator and Constance - fainted




I'm so sorry ari! Bad influence, I know![emoji16][emoji79]


----------



## smile4me6

Purrsey said:


> Haha yeah I could have mistaken for two different bags. She is a beauty. Purple and gold are TDF.




Yes, I would've done the same thing if someone else had taken the pictures!! Haha!! Thank you!!


----------



## ari

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119200
> 
> I'm a Happy girl![emoji162][emoji162]



khungvnlady, looking great head to toe! Pretty B!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> My fantastic SA did some wonder and made my day!
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3119266
> View attachment 3119267
> View attachment 3119268
> View attachment 3119269
> View attachment 3119270
> View attachment 3119271
> View attachment 3119273
> View attachment 3119274
> View attachment 3119275
> View attachment 3119276




Kat lee. Wow congrats. Really beautiful. Wow wow wow


----------



## smile4me6

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119200
> 
> I'm a Happy girl![emoji162][emoji162]




Now you look too cute...from head to toe.....bags and all!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.




Very chic. Love it!


----------



## PrestigeH

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.




Nice outfit.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119289
> View attachment 3119290
> View attachment 3119291




After hearing ur surprise, I couldn't take it. Anyway ur Constance is really TDF.


----------



## smile4me6

periogirl28 said:


> This is beautiful!




Thank you periogirl!!!! If I am interpreting your name correctly, we have similar careers!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat lee. Wow congrats. Really beautiful. Wow wow wow




Thank you. I'm desperate to find more [emoji206][emoji206]! You are so lucky!! [emoji4][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119200
> 
> I'm a Happy girl![emoji162][emoji162]




You truly look so so happy! Congrats !!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> stylish as usual...







ari said:


> You look great and love every! Elegant!







Rami00 said:


> Head to toe perfection!!




Thank you dear ladies. You are all so kind and sweet! [emoji8]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3119202



PrestigeH, congrats! Beautiful purchases! Love everything!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> After hearing ur surprise, I couldn't take it. Anyway ur Constance is really TDF.




We all truly are bad influence, just like ari mentioned. Ban island is waiting for me!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3119124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing the same bag and dress and shoes again this weekend



Purrsey, looking great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> So stylish!




Thank you pumpkiim[emoji8]


----------



## ari

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.



bb10lue, you look as a model, H should hire you! We are twins on the RO jacket))


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> We all truly are bad influence, just like ari mentioned. Ban island is waiting for me!![emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Trust me. I have just reached Ban Island. Let me out!!!!! [emoji317][emoji206][emoji317][emoji206]


----------



## khungvnlady

ari said:


> khungvnlady, looking great head to toe! Pretty B!




Thanks dear


----------



## khungvnlady

Kat.Lee said:


> You truly look so so happy! Congrats !!




Thanks my dear


----------



## khungvnlady

Kat.Lee said:


> You truly look so so happy! Congrats !!




I'm super duper Happy!


----------



## khungvnlady

Here she is!


----------



## louboutal

Kat.Lee said:


> My fantastic SA did some wonder and made my day!
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3119266
> View attachment 3119267
> View attachment 3119268
> View attachment 3119269
> View attachment 3119270
> View attachment 3119271
> View attachment 3119273
> View attachment 3119274
> View attachment 3119275
> View attachment 3119276




WOW I can't stop staring. That color is divine. Congrats on such a beauty!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Trust me. I have just reached Ban Island. Let me out!!!!! [emoji317][emoji206][emoji317][emoji206]



Lol. Can you hear me shouting: "Let me in!!!!"[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## louboutal

Quick shot of my Etain Constance and my rockstuds in the color sasso that turned out to be a pretty good match!


----------



## Kat.Lee

louboutal said:


> WOW I can't stop staring. That color is divine. Congrats on such a beauty!!!!




Thank you so much.


----------



## Kat.Lee

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my Etain Constance and my rockstuds in the color sasso that turned out to be a pretty good match!
> 
> View attachment 3119308




Another beautiful neutral colour! Love Etain. It's not just a good match; it's a perfect match! Enjoy your Sunday with them!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful!!!





PrestigeH said:


> Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3119202



Thank you, PrestigeH! Your H are beauties too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3119124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing the same bag and dress and shoes again this weekend




Beautiful relaxed look. Halzan never disappoints! Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Moirai, to me this is the IT bag forever! I loved this bag since I was little I didn't know anything about H. Have a wonderful weekend!





ari said:


> Flying back home today and I have to reveal (a Bolide+ other) later as I have been a bad girl! You guys are bad influencers I should stop coming and playing with you!



Thank you, ari! This is my favorite. 
You look fabulous. I love your pairing of Chanel with jeans - just my style


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119302
> 
> Here she is!




She is beautiful


----------



## PrestigeH

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my Etain Constance and my rockstuds in the color sasso that turned out to be a pretty good match!
> 
> View attachment 3119308




Lovely. Match really well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119302
> 
> Here she is!




Lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## megt10

sonaale said:


> Beautiful outfit! Love the entire look!


Thank you.


billysmom said:


> Such a cheerful color pallette!  Looks terrific on you


Thank you so much.


Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today!   Happy Friday.


Beautiful B


the petite lady said:


> omg, if my SA would tell me that I would not sleep until figuring out what it is!!! I'm so bad at waiting, even more if it is something from Hermes!!!


+1


doves75 said:


> Bright smile... Love the outfit...oh the yellow skirt and twillies..[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


Thank you Doves.


sonaale said:


> My new light pink with ghw Clic Clac at our summer soiree   Thanks for letting me share!


You look so pretty.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Such an elegant beauty. Enjoy your weekend with it.



Thank you, Kat! K certainly adds elegance to everything I wear.



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119125





Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119289
> View attachment 3119290
> View attachment 3119291



Speaking of elegance...wow! Very chic! Love your entire outfit and that new C is stunning.


----------



## megt10

antschulina said:


> Travelling to Portugal  my B inside an L Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118770


Have a great trip.


PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend. Stay beautiful and happy to everyone.
> View attachment 3118915


Lovely Prestige.


Purrsey said:


> Oh my this is so pretty. All the pretty colors. I'm obsessed with bolide lately and yours is so cute in happy shade. And poochy must be very contented.


Thanks so much Purrsey.


Moirai said:


> Starting the weekend with my BBK 32 sellier. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


Gorgeous bag.


ari said:


> OMG Meg, this is such a sunny picture,  I bet in the winter this skirt will warm you days, and you know this boots are very dark green, they'll go perfectly with the skirt. Love the size of the Bolide, scarf is beautiful and Misha is so cute))
> BTW - here you can see the boots better:
> http://www.chikoshoes.com/blog/index.php/best-shoes-at-paris-fashion-week-fall-winter-2015-2016/


Thank you so much. Thanks for the link.


Kat.Lee said:


> I'm about to head over. Will reveal as soon as I have "it" in my possession. Please bear with me for a little longer! [emoji16]


Hurry, can't wait to find out.


----------



## Moirai

LovEmAll said:


> Looking chic as always Kat.Lee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just perfection.  This is one of my dream Ks!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, LEA! My dream bag too - so lucky to have it.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3119124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing the same bag and dress and shoes again this weekend


You look fabulous.


Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119125


So chic Kat.


ari said:


> Flying back home today and I have to reveal (a Bolide+ other) later as I have been a bad girl! You guys are bad influencers I should stop coming and playing with you!


No you must stay and play with us. I love your posts. Can't wait to see what you got.


khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119200
> 
> I'm a Happy girl![emoji162][emoji162]


You are stunning. Your bag and outfit are gorgeous.


PrestigeH said:


> Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3119202



Fabulous Prestige. Congratulations.


----------



## periogirl28

smile4me6 said:


> Thank you periogirl!!!! If I am interpreting your name correctly, we have similar careers!!




Yes I think so! [emoji6]


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> My fantastic SA did some wonder and made my day!
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3119266
> View attachment 3119267
> View attachment 3119268
> View attachment 3119269
> View attachment 3119270
> View attachment 3119271
> View attachment 3119273
> View attachment 3119274
> View attachment 3119275
> View attachment 3119276


OMG! Wow, Kat this is so incredibly beautiful. Congratulations. The color is spectacular.


bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.


So pretty.


Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119289
> View attachment 3119290
> View attachment 3119291


She looks even better worn.


khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119302
> 
> Here she is!


Oh congratulations. She is so gorgeous.


louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my Etain Constance and my rockstuds in the color sasso that turned out to be a pretty good match!
> 
> View attachment 3119308



Love this.


----------



## khungvnlady

megt10 said:


> OMG! Wow, Kat this is so incredibly beautiful. Congratulations. The color is spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks even better worn.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh congratulations. She is so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this.




Thanks my dear!


----------



## khungvnlady

PrestigeH said:


> She is beautiful




Thanks dear


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> OMG! Wow, Kat this is so incredibly beautiful. Congratulations. The color is spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks even worn.




Thank you so much Meg. Appreciate it.


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank u Megt.


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Have a great trip.
> 
> Lovely Prestige.
> 
> Thanks so much Purrsey.
> 
> Gorgeous bag.
> 
> Thank you so much. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Hurry, can't wait to find out.



Thank you, Meg!



megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.



You look gorgeous here with your beautiful smile. Always a pleasure to see Misha in your pics


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Thank you, Kat! K certainly adds elegance to everything I wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of elegance...wow! Very chic! Love your entire outfit and that new C is stunning.




Thank you Moiral for your sweet comment. Appreciate it.


----------



## megt10

Went to the LA County Fair yesterday and wore my Blue Thalassa mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for the day.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Moiral for your sweet comment. Appreciate it.



You're welcome! Having been blinded by your new C, I forgot to add that I love your hair - just gorgeous.


----------



## catsinthebag

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.



I love every thing about this look. 



Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119289
> View attachment 3119290
> View attachment 3119291



The color of that Constance is amazing! And I have to say, your hair looks absolutely beautiful.



megt10 said:


> Went to the LA County Fair yesterday and wore my Blue Thalassa mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for the day.



Meg, you always look so well-put-together. And your dog steals the show -- what a great little modeling partner you have!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Went to the LA County Fair yesterday and wore my Blue Thalassa mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for the day.




You are such a happy soul. Never fail to feel the happiness surrounds you. Your mini Berline truly is the perfect bag for such outing. And perfect matching outfit too! [emoji41]


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> Thank you, Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous here with your beautiful smile. Always a pleasure to see Misha in your pics


Thank you so much. Misha loves to be in the pictures. Actually I think he is always trying to convince me not to leave him at home.


catsinthebag said:


> I love every thing about this look.
> 
> 
> 
> The color of that Constance is amazing! And I have to say, your hair looks absolutely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, you always look so well-put-together. And your dog steals the show -- what a great little modeling partner you have!



Thanks so much, Cats. I know Misha is the star of the show. He dances around until I pick him up.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You're welcome! Having been blinded by your new C, I forgot to add that I love your hair - just gorgeous.



Thank you once again Moirai for being so lovely. [emoji4]



catsinthebag said:


> The color of that Constance is amazing! And I have to say, your hair looks absolutely beautiful.



Thank you catsinthebag. [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> My fantastic SA did some wonder and made my day!
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3119266
> View attachment 3119267
> View attachment 3119268
> View attachment 3119269
> View attachment 3119270
> View attachment 3119271
> View attachment 3119273
> View attachment 3119274
> View attachment 3119275
> View attachment 3119276



Katttttttt! You are killing me. What a wonderful SA you have. Congrats! This one is precious. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119289
> View attachment 3119290
> View attachment 3119291



Pure elegance! I am fangirling over here.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Katttttttt! You are killing me. What a wonderful SA you have. Congrats! This one is precious. Congrats!




Thank you Rami[emoji16][emoji4]. My SA is a sweetheart/angel who does magic and wonder!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Pure elegance! I am fangirling over here.




Thank you dear Rami. Appreciate it. [emoji8]


----------



## the petite lady

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my Etain Constance and my rockstuds in the color sasso that turned out to be a pretty good match!
> 
> View attachment 3119308


love it, love it, love it!!! I want both your shoes and your bag


----------



## khungvnlady

Heading out for lunch with besties


----------



## bb10lue

catsinthebag said:


> I love every thing about this look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color of that Constance is amazing! And I have to say, your hair looks absolutely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, you always look so well-put-together. And your dog steals the show -- what a great little modeling partner you have!







megt10 said:


> OMG! Wow, Kat this is so incredibly beautiful. Congratulations. The color is spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks even better worn.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh congratulations. She is so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this.







ari said:


> bb10lue, you look as a model, H should hire you! We are twins on the RO jacket))







PrestigeH said:


> Nice outfit.







Kat.Lee said:


> Very chic. Love it!




Thank you all[emoji8]


----------



## ari

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119364
> 
> Heading out for lunch with besties



khungvnlady, never knew that black could look so fresh and sunny, great combo, congrats, she is beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Went to the LA County Fair yesterday and wore my Blue Thalassa mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for the day.



Meg, you're looking so nice in blue, love it, misha is lovely)) I call my cat Marie Misha sometimes)))


----------



## khungvnlady

ari said:


> khungvnlady, never knew that black could look so fresh and sunny, great combo, congrats, she is beautiful!




Thanks dear.


----------



## HGT

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.




So stylish!!! Never thought jeans and BBK can go this well together!


----------



## pumpkiim

Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3119202




Congrats...love those cute rodeos [emoji7][emoji7]



khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119302
> 
> Here she is!




Classic bag...enjoy [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429




Exotic outings...Fabulous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## billysmom

pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429


Woweeee!  You two really make a statement!  Lovely!!!!!


----------



## billysmom

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119364
> 
> Heading out for lunch with besties


Lovely look for a sunny day!


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> My fantastic SA did some wonder and made my day!
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3119266
> View attachment 3119267
> View attachment 3119268
> View attachment 3119269
> View attachment 3119270
> View attachment 3119271
> View attachment 3119273
> View attachment 3119274
> View attachment 3119275
> View attachment 3119276







Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119289
> View attachment 3119290
> View attachment 3119291




What a great SA you have Kat!! Congratulations...what an amazing bag [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] is it UV ?? Gorgeous [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## hclubfan

ari said:


> Flying back home today and I have to reveal (a Bolide+ other) later as I have been a bad girl! You guys are bad influencers I should stop coming and playing with you!



You are soooo chic ari....love everything in this photo, especially the jacket!


----------



## billysmom

Another Saturday with Miss Vespa.  Waiting at the car wash


----------



## Kfoorya2

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119364
> 
> Heading out for lunch with besties




Looks amazing on you!!


----------



## hclubfan

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.



Gorgeous bb10lue!! Twins with you on the jacket (assuming it's Rick Owens)!


----------



## hclubfan

pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429



Incredibly stunning bags!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429




Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## thyme

billysmom said:


> Another Saturday with Miss Vespa.  Waiting at the car wash



gorgeous green!! 



pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister



wow...am distracted by everything!! 



bb10lue said:


> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.



super chic



Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!



congrats...what a stunning constance!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119289
> View attachment 3119290
> View attachment 3119291


Kat.Lee - Your ultraviolet Constance is one of the most beautiful bag I've ever seen & it looks perfect on you.  Congrats!


----------



## marina230

My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.


----------



## smile4me6

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.




Love love love!!!!


----------



## billysmom

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.


Love both looks - the bags are wonderful!!!


----------



## marina230

smile4me6 said:


> Love love love!!!!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## marina230

billysmom said:


> Love both looks - the bags are wonderful!!!




Thank you dear!! I am still not used to Kelly Cut. It seems so small compare to my other bags.


----------



## marina230

pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429




Amazing!!


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> My fantastic SA did some wonder and made my day!
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet
> View attachment 3119266
> View attachment 3119267
> View attachment 3119268
> View attachment 3119269
> View attachment 3119270
> View attachment 3119271
> View attachment 3119273
> View attachment 3119274
> View attachment 3119275
> View attachment 3119276



So crazy pretty!


----------



## birkin10600

I just can't catch up with the stunning  H actions of our beautiful ladies here! Here's me inside Hermes store!


----------



## BB Bagaholic

Off to a party later. Thank You for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429




How stunning x 2! Love everything in this square! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

doves75 said:


> What a great SA you have Kat!! Congratulations...what an amazing bag [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] is it UV ?? Gorgeous [emoji171][emoji171]



My SA truly is a sweetheart/angel to me. Yes it is UV. Thank you so much for your kind comment. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> congrats...what a stunning constance!



Thank you chincac.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ccc1 said:


> Kat.Lee - Your ultraviolet Constance is one of the most beautiful bag I've ever seen & it looks perfect on you.  Congrats!




Thank you Ccc1. Appreciate your kind compliment.


----------



## Kat.Lee

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.




Lovely bags. Enjoy your weekend with them.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mulan16 said:


> So crazy pretty!




Thank you Mulan. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

BB Bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3119787
> 
> Off to a party later. Thank You for letting me share.




She's all set and excited for the party! Lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> I just can't catch up with the stunning  H actions of our beautiful ladies here! Here's me inside Hermes store!




Trust you had great time in there! Lovely.


----------



## smile4me6

BB Bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3119787
> 
> Off to a party later. Thank You for letting me share.




It's gorgeous!!!! Love your twillies!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> stylish as usual...







LovEmAll said:


> Looking chic as always!







ari said:


> You look great and love every! Elegant!




Thank you ladies for your kind compliments. Sorry that I missed out your comments yesterday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Flying back home today and I have to reveal (a Bolide+ other) later as I have been a bad girl! You guys are bad influencers I should stop coming and playing with you!




How could I have missed this one out. Ari you rock in every single shot and all different looks. C jackets are also my all time favourite and a "must have" travel companion! Love it and can't wait for your treasure hunt reveal! Enjoy your Sunday! [emoji8]


----------



## pumpkiim

doves75 said:


> Congrats...love those cute rodeos [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic bag...enjoy [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exotic outings...Fabulous [emoji7][emoji7]







billysmom said:


> Woweeee!  You two really make a statement!  Lovely!!!!!







ThingumyPoppy said:


> Absolutely beautiful!







chincac said:


> gorgeous green!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow...am distracted by everything!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super chic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats...what a stunning constance!







marina230 said:


> Amazing!!




Thank you ladies [emoji4]


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> How stunning x 2! Love everything in this square! [emoji8]




Thank you Kat.Lee! [emoji8] I love how both are B's + jewelry, it makes it more fun!


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Thank you Kat.Lee! [emoji8] I love how both are B's + jewelry, it makes it more fun!




I can see that pumpkiim. The Bs, VCAs, shoes... Couldn't be more fun. I don't have sisters to share fun this way. Hopefully one day do the same with my DD soon! [emoji8][emoji4] Enjoy your Sunday! [emoji41]


----------



## PrestigeH

Sunday outing with the Whites.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Good Sunday to you PrestigeH. Have fun with your new beautiful goodies - the Craie family! Love them! [emoji41]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good Sunday to you PrestigeH. Have fun with your new beautiful goodies - the Craie family! Love them! [emoji41]




Good Sunday to u too. Ur croc Constance has been hovering on my mind. Really gorgeous and stunning.


----------



## Hermes Only

Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action. 
Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt. 
Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote. 

Thanks for letting me share again.!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to u too. Ur croc Constance has been hovering on my mind. Really gorgeous and stunning.



Thank you. You are super cool and sweet! [emoji4][emoji2][emoji171]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!



Love all the eye candies on you. What a special B!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!



Gorgeous pics!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!




Hi Hermes Only. U have a very nice B40. Is it a SO? Pardon my limited knowledge.


----------



## Hermes Only

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.



OMG.. You  are Stunning My lady..


----------



## Hermes Only

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous pics!!!


 Thank You, Darling. 



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Hermes Only. U have a very nice B40. Is it a SO? Pardon my limited knowledge.


 Yes, It's a SO. Tricolor. My favorite. Thank You.


----------



## pumpkiim

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!




Now that is a wonderful combination! Love everything!


----------



## Hermes Only

pumpkiim said:


> Now that is a wonderful combination! Love everything!


 
Thank You for the compliment. I appreciate it..


----------



## Hermes Only

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all the eye candies on you. What a special B!! Thanks for sharing!



Thank You for the lovely words.. Much appreciated.


----------



## agumila

My Constance is becoming my favorite weekend bag!


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> My Constance is becoming my favorite weekend bag!
> View attachment 3119865




Love u Constance. Nice outfit.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> My Constance is becoming my favorite weekend bag!
> View attachment 3119865




Lovely weekend look!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. You are super cool and sweet! [emoji4][emoji2][emoji171]




Me too! I've taken a screen shot and it's definitely going on my wish list. Really interesting to see the comparison between the mini and elan, I thought the mini would be much smaller and your mod shots are fab. Enjoy your truly stunning bag.


----------



## NewBVfan

Everything Hermes here except the phone, the watch, the shoes and the shorts

[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## perlerare

agumila said:


> My Constance is becoming my favorite weekend bag!
> View attachment 3119865



Looks fabulous on you !!!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> You are such a happy soul. Never fail to feel the happiness surrounds you. Your mini Berline truly is the perfect bag for such outing. And perfect matching outfit too! [emoji41]


Aww, thank you, Kat. I am a happy person. It is just my nature. 


khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119364
> 
> Heading out for lunch with besties


You look grogeous.


ari said:


> Meg, you're looking so nice in blue, love it, misha is lovely)) I call my cat Marie Misha sometimes)))


Thank you. 


pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429


Wow, stunning bags. 


billysmom said:


> Another Saturday with Miss Vespa.  Waiting at the car wash


Love this. I need to get my car washed.


----------



## megt10

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.


Love your outfits. You look amazing.


birkin10600 said:


> I just can't catch up with the stunning  H actions of our beautiful ladies here! Here's me inside Hermes store!


Great picture.


BB Bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3119787
> 
> Off to a party later. Thank You for letting me share.


So pretty.


PrestigeH said:


> Sunday outing with the Whites.
> 
> View attachment 3119856


Love the whites.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!


Love your action pictures. Your bags are stunning and you always look so handsome.


agumila said:


> My Constance is becoming my favorite weekend bag!
> View attachment 3119865


I love the picture. I really hope that my SA can find me this size.


NewBVfan said:


> Everything Hermes here except the phone, the watch, the shoes and the shorts
> 
> [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3119967


Stunning. I love the top on you. Your shoes are adorable.


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank u Megt10.


----------



## the petite lady

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!


Hermes only, you look very stylish, I like the way you dress.
And what a beautiful colorful bag, its a great combination you choose. Congrats!


----------



## bb10lue

HGT said:


> So stylish!!! Never thought jeans and BBK can go this well together!




Thanks


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Sunday outing with the Whites.
> 
> View attachment 3119856




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bb10lue

Clutch day, outfit pic form my Instagram (bb10lue)


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!




Thank u Smile4me6.


----------



## smile4me6

Soon in love with my Raisin B30 with Gold hardware ATTACH]3120101[/ATTACH]


----------



## Hermes Only

the petite lady said:


> Hermes only, you look very stylish, I like the way you dress. And what a beautiful colorful bag, its a great combination you choose. Congrats!


 Thank You for the compliments.. 



megt10 said:


> Love your action pictures. Your bags are stunning and you always look so handsome.


 Thank You very much.. I appreciate it!


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Soon in love with my Raisin B30 with Gold hardware ATTACH]3120101[/ATTACH]




Gorgeous colour.


----------



## SugarMama

Wearing my first pair of Orans!


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous colour.




Thank you PrestigeH!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

SugarMama said:


> Wearing my first pair of Orans!




SugarMama love the blues and Orans.


----------



## ari

Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))


----------



## PrestigeH

[ QUOTE=ari;29133389]Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))[/QUOTE]

ha ha Sarah is a H fan.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## billysmom

ari said:


> Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))


Sarah, like all of her kind, recognizes and appreciates the finest things!


----------



## birkin10600

Kat.Lee said:


> Trust you had great time in there! Lovely.



I did! Thank you Kat.!


----------



## birkin10600

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!



Love all i see here! You look amazing!


----------



## ari

billysmom said:


> Sarah, like all of her kind, recognizes and appreciates the finest things!



Ahaha, yes billysmom )))


----------



## birkin10600

NewBVfan said:


> Everything Hermes here except the phone, the watch, the shoes and the shorts
> 
> [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3119967



Love all what you wearing here! You carry it so well!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))




Sarah says: meow meow meow meow! You-are-absolutely-right!


----------



## ari

smile4me6 said:


> Soon in love with my Raisin B30 with Gold hardware ATTACH]3120101[/ATTACH]



It is beautiful smile4me6! Love how the gold goes with the Raisin! Is it Togo? It looks different than mine Raisin.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Sarah says: meow meow meow meow! You-are-absolutely-right!



Lol! And she is very careful around it.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.




Gorgeous as usual .


----------



## ari

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120096
> 
> Clutch day, outfit pic form my Instagram (bb10lue)



bb10lue, love that clutch!


----------



## ari

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.



marina, amazing, you look gorgeous!


----------



## ari

birkin10600 said:


> I just can't catch up with the stunning  H actions of our beautiful ladies here! Here's me inside Hermes store!



birkin, love all these reds, what color is your bag?


----------



## birkin10600

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.


Love, love, love everything!


----------



## birkin10600

ari said:


> birkin, love all these reds, what color is your bag?



Thank you ari! You look amazing with all your H actions here!  My bag is anemone ghillies.


----------



## Serva1

pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429




Iconic shoes and bags. So nice to see a diamond croc B [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hbr

BB Bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3119787
> 
> Off to a party later. Thank You for letting me share.




So lovely [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ethengdurst

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120096
> 
> Clutch day, outfit pic form my Instagram (bb10lue)



Very stylish!


----------



## Ethengdurst

smile4me6 said:


> Soon in love with my Raisin B30 with Gold hardware ATTACH]3120101[/ATTACH]



Drool-worthy. &#128539;


----------



## Ethengdurst

SugarMama said:


> Wearing my first pair of Orans!



Casual chic


----------



## Ethengdurst

ari said:


> Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))



Everything looks so yummy!


----------



## Ethengdurst

agumila said:


> My Constance is becoming my favorite weekend bag!
> View attachment 3119865



As it should be! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ethengdurst

NewBVfan said:


> Everything Hermes here except the phone, the watch, the shoes and the shorts
> 
> [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3119967



What color is your B? It's fantastic!


----------



## NewBVfan

Ethengdurst said:


> What color is your B? It's fantastic!




Thx!!

It is Bleu Paradise with GHW [emoji1]


----------



## bb10lue

Ethengdurst said:


> Very stylish!







ari said:


> bb10lue, love that clutch!







mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous as usual .




Thank you ladies [emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## pumpkiim

Dinner with a view [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Dinner with a view [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3120543




Another wow factor. Stunning pumpkiim! Everything on the table is yummy!!


----------



## BBdieBiene

ari said:


> Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))




Sarah is so cute!


----------



## eternallove4bag

birkin10600 said:


> I just can't catch up with the stunning  H actions of our beautiful ladies here! Here's me inside Hermes store!



Wow! I hope u had a great visit!!!



BB Bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3119787
> 
> Off to a party later. Thank You for letting me share.



Is this etoupe? Beautiful!!!



PrestigeH said:


> Sunday outing with the Whites.
> 
> View attachment 3119856



Gorgeous whites! Perfect for Labor Day too!



Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!



Omg!!! What gorgeous Hermes pieces!!! Stunning HermesOnly!!!



agumila said:


> My Constance is becoming my favorite weekend bag!
> View attachment 3119865



U style it so well agumila!! Love ur C!



NewBVfan said:


> Everything Hermes here except the phone, the watch, the shoes and the shorts
> 
> [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3119967



Wow!!! Beautiful eye candies!



bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120096
> 
> Clutch day, outfit pic form my Instagram (bb10lue)



What a beautiful clutch and u look amazing carrying it!!



smile4me6 said:


> Soon in love with my Raisin B30 with Gold hardware ATTACH]3120101[/ATTACH]



Gorgeous color [emoji7]



SugarMama said:


> Wearing my first pair of Orans!



Beautiful and I love ur Evelyne to!



ari said:


> Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))



Omg!!! Am in love with ur shawls!! 



pumpkiim said:


> Dinner with a view [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3120543




And what a view!! Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> Another wow factor. Stunning pumpkiim! Everything on the table is yummy!!




Thank you Kat.Lee! Your new Connie looks so fitting as your new avatar! [emoji171]



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! I hope u had a great visit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this etoupe? Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous whites! Perfect for Labor Day too!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! What gorgeous Hermes pieces!!! Stunning HermesOnly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> U style it so well agumila!! Love ur C!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Beautiful eye candies!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful clutch and u look amazing carrying it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and I love ur Evelyne to!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Am in love with ur shawls!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what a view!! Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you eternallove4bag! [emoji176]


----------



## eternallove4bag

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.



Both looks r amazing!



billysmom said:


> Another Saturday with Miss Vespa.  Waiting at the car wash



Gorgeous Miss Vespa[emoji173]&#65039;



pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429



Hope u two had an amazing time! Beautiful!



khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119364
> 
> Heading out for lunch with besties



Lovely!



megt10 said:


> Went to the LA County Fair yesterday and wore my Blue Thalassa mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for the day.



Love ur Berline and ur beautiful happy smile megt10!!! 



louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my Etain Constance and my rockstuds in the color sasso that turned out to be a pretty good match!
> 
> View attachment 3119308



Gorgeous C and shoes!



Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119289
> View attachment 3119290
> View attachment 3119291



Kat.Lee u throw it out of the ball park every single time!!! 



bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.



Beautiful!



megt10 said:


> I had a lot of H going on yesterday when I went to the doctors. The skirt is the Twist. As you can see I wore it casually but during the winter plan on dressing it up with boots and a sweater. The bag is a mini  Box Bolide, the sandals are new and so comfortable I told my SA to get them for me in black. The scarf is Rivieres de Babel. The dog is Misha so happy I came home so that he has a lap to sit on.



Oh megt10 u never disappoint with ur beautiful style of dressing and accessorizing[emoji7][emoji7]  



Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.




Love ur Gris T Rami!!! U look casual chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Thank you Kat.Lee! Your new Connie looks so fitting as your new avatar! [emoji176]



Thank you. And I'm wondering what's that beauty in your new avatar? [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Kat.Lee u throw it out of the ball park every single time!!!




Thank you. You are sweet! [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

agumila said:


> My Constance is becoming my favorite weekend bag!
> View attachment 3119865


Love! You look fabulous.


NewBVfan said:


> Everything Hermes here except the phone, the watch, the shoes and the shorts
> 
> [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3119967


Stunning!


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! What gorgeous Hermes pieces!!! Stunning HermesOnly!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 Thank You.. !



birkin10600 said:


> Love all i see here! You look amazing!


 Thank You Dear..



pumpkiim said:


> Dinner with a view [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3120543


 Lovely Bag and that looks Delicious !


----------



## pumpkiim

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. And I'm wondering what's that beauty in your new avatar? [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]




Will post action sits soon [emoji4][emoji8]



Hermes Only said:


> Thank You.. !
> 
> Thank You Dear..
> 
> Lovely Bag and that looks Delicious !




Thank you dear! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## pumpkiim

Oops *shots^


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Will post action sits soon [emoji4][emoji8]




Lovely. Look forward to it. I can tell it's a huge head turner!!


----------



## smile4me6

Ethengdurst said:


> Drool-worthy. &#128539;




Thank you Ethengdurst!!!


----------



## smile4me6

ari said:


> It is beautiful smile4me6! Love how the gold goes with the Raisin! Is it Togo? It looks different than mine Raisin.




Thank you so much Ari!! It is Togo.....it looks so different in different light.  It is really hard to capture its true color in photos.  I would love to see a photo of yours!!!


----------



## marina230

ari said:


> marina, amazing, you look gorgeous!




You are so sweet!! Love all your pictures


----------



## marina230

birkin10600 said:


> Love, love, love everything!




Thank you so much!! I enjoy all your pictures!


----------



## marina230

eternallove4bag said:


> Both looks r amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Miss Vespa[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u two had an amazing time! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur Berline and ur beautiful happy smile megt10!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous C and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee u throw it out of the ball park every single time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh megt10 u never disappoint with ur beautiful style of dressing and accessorizing[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur Gris T Rami!!! U look casual chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## andee

pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429


Where are you going so gorgeously blinged out?

My sister and I look nothing like this.

Can you name the shoes? I don't ever think I have seen a VCA tied around a bag. wow.


----------



## andee

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!


Hermes Only, you are the chicest stud muffin on the forum. We could just trade outfits in a different size and I would be happy.


----------



## pumpkiim

andee said:


> Where are you going so gorgeously blinged out?
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I look nothing like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you name the shoes? I don't ever think I have seen a VCA tied around a bag. wow.




Hi there! Black shoes are chanel and the other is manolo blahnik. Hope this helped [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Monday blue? 
Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]


----------



## casseyelsie

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721




What a perfect Monday!  Your shoes is TDF!  What shoes is that?


----------



## Kat.Lee

casseyelsie said:


> What a perfect Monday!  Your shoes is TDF!  What shoes is that?




Thank you casseyelsie. Shoes are from Tabitha Simmons. Thank you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721




Wow that's cool. Yes I love the shoes too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's cool. Yes I love the shoes too.




Thank you PrestigeH. Wish you a great Monday!


----------



## periogirl28

A slightly chilly Sunday



Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!




Very sweet and lovely combi.


----------



## ari

pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429



just WOW!:urock:


----------



## ari

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!



*Hermes Only* you loook fantastic!



Ethengdurst said:


> Everything looks so yummy!





pumpkiim said:


> Dinner with a view [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3120543


*Ethengdurst *Thank You


BBdieBiene said:


> Sarah is so cute!


*BBdieBiene* thank you!


smile4me6 said:


> Thank you so much Ari!! It is Togo.....it looks so different in different light.  It is really hard to capture its true color in photos.  I would love to see a photo of yours!!!


*smile4me6* thank you, I'll post a picture - would like to see it compared to my B Chocolate



Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721


*
Kat *Looking aamazing as allways!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!



loving these colors on you *periogirl!*


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Very sweet and lovely combi.





ari said:


> loving these colors on you *periogirl!*



Thank you both!


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!



Beautiful shawl!


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))


----------



## Myrkur

BB Bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3119787
> 
> Off to a party later. Thank You for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119364
> 
> Heading out for lunch with besties



Cute outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myrkur

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.



Nice outfit!


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> A few quick in store mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119289
> View attachment 3119290
> View attachment 3119291



This looks so good on you! Congrats!


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Gris T 32 in action.


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721


You look beautiful Kat.Lee, and the shoes match perfectly your B, it's amazing


----------



## the petite lady

periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!


You look so lovely in pink. It makes me realize that I should wear this color more often...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> This looks so good on you! Congrats!



Thank you [emoji4]. 



the petite lady said:


> You look beautiful Kat.Lee, and the shoes match perfectly your B, it's amazing



Thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721



Wow! Those shoes especially   

Love the entire outfit. I always look fwd to your action shots


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!



I love how you pull pink so effortlessly. You look absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721



fabulous outfit and accessories Kat.Lee!! Love the matching shoes and bag[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!




U wear pink soooo well periogirl! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Those shoes especially
> 
> Love the entire outfit. I always look fwd to your action shots



Thank you Rami. You are always so kind and sweet. Likewise I always look forward to your action shots. And i believe one is due soon?! [emoji4]



eternallove4bag said:


> fabulous outfit and accessories Kat.Lee!! Love the matching shoes and bag[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you eternallove4bag. You are always kind and lovely too. Appreciate your compliment. [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> fabulous outfit and accessories Kat.Lee!! Love the matching shoes and bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U wear pink soooo well periogirl! Gorgeous!





Rami00 said:


> I love how you pull pink so effortlessly. You look absolutely gorgeous.





the petite lady said:


> You look so lovely in pink. It makes me realize that I should wear this color more often...



Pink is a favourite colour of mine. I think it's easy to wear and flattering plus I am so, so happy the new bag goes with an older beloved shawl.


----------



## Zasha

periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!




I love your pink B! You carry it so well!


----------



## Zasha

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721




You look beautiful Kat.Lee!


----------



## periogirl28

Zasha said:


> I love your pink B! You carry it so well!



Thank you! I guess it was worth waiting 13 months for haha!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Zasha said:


> You look beautiful Kat.Lee!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

pumpkiim said:


> Dinner with a view [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3120543



Gorgeous! Love this red! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721



Beautiful as always! Love everything, especially that diamond and those killer shoes!



periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!



Love these colors, so feminine!


----------



## Nikonina

periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!




Wow pretty pink!


----------



## Nikonina

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721




Love the shoes! And it matches your bag


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Beautiful as always! Love everything, especially that diamond and those killer shoes!



Thank you Moirai. You are sweet and lovely. 



Nikonina said:


> Love the shoes! And it matches your bag




Thank you Nikonina.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))


Aww, what a great picture.


pumpkiim said:


> Dinner with a view [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3120543


Fabulous picture. Dinner look yummy.


eternallove4bag said:


> Both looks r amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Miss Vespa[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u two had an amazing time! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur Berline and ur beautiful happy smile megt10!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous C and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee u throw it out of the ball park every single time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh megt10 u never disappoint with ur beautiful style of dressing and accessorizing[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur Gris T Rami!!! U look casual chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you so much. You are very kind.


Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721


Stunning. Love the shoes with the bag. 


periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!



You look so pretty. Love the shawl.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Love this red!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always! Love everything, especially that diamond and those killer shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Love these colors, so feminine!





Nikonina said:


> Wow pretty pink!





megt10 said:


> Aww, what a great picture.
> 
> Fabulous picture. Dinner look yummy.
> 
> Thank you so much. You are very kind.
> 
> Stunning. Love the shoes with the bag.
> 
> 
> You look so pretty. Love the shawl.



Thank you so much, really very kind!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Stunning. Love the shoes with the bag.




Thank you meg. [emoji8]


----------



## Hermes Only

andee said:


> Hermes Only, you are the chicest stud muffin on the forum. We could just trade outfits in a different size and I would be happy.


 WOW  Thank You.. I appreciate your compliment.. I'd trade you anytime..!! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721


 You're Styling!! 



periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!


 I LOVE this look. I LOVE your PINK bag. I'm on a PINK mood. I need a PINK in my collection. I just need 1 last one (HA!...I've said that years ago..). A Neutral or Guy Friendly PINK one.. (Rose The, Rose Confetti, Rose Lipstick, Rose Shocking...maybe Crevette).. IS yours Confetti?  Thank You. 



ari said:


> *Hermes Only* you loook fantastic!


 Thank You


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Only said:


> WOW  Thank You.. I appreciate your compliment.. I'd trade you anytime..!!
> 
> You're Styling!!
> 
> I LOVE this look. I LOVE your PINK bag. I'm on a PINK mood. I need a PINK in my collection. I just need 1 last one (HA!...I've said that years ago..). A Neutral or Guy Friendly PINK one.. (Rose The, Rose Confetti, Rose Lipstick, Rose Shocking...maybe Crevette).. IS yours Confetti?  Thank You.
> 
> Thank You




Hallo Hermes Only! You know I love your style too! 
This is my long awaited SO. Confetti Chèvre, Framboise stitch and a contrast lining inside (wink) You need a Pink SO too!


----------



## Hermes Only

periogirl28 said:


> Hallo Hermes Only! You know I love your style too!
> This is my long awaited SO. Confetti Chèvre, Framboise stitch and a contrast lining inside (wink) You need a Pink SO too!



Thank You.. I surely need a Pink SO. I had a SO (It was Glycine+Rose Sakura B40 Clemence) but my SA informed me that Glycine was pulled out (no apparent reason).. so I'll try next time. Actually hoping for Rose The, Rose Confetti, Rose Lipstick, Rose Tyrien or even Flamingo in Clemence/Togo to resurface next season for my next SO.. lets see!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Only said:


> Thank You.. I surely need a Pink SO. I had a SO (It was Glycine+Rose Sakura B40 Clemence) but my SA informed me that Glycine was pulled out (no apparent reason).. so I'll try next time. Actually hoping for Rose The, Rose Confetti, Rose Lipstick, Rose Tyrien or even Flamingo in Clemence/Togo to resurface next season for my next SO.. lets see!




Sorry to hear Glycjne was pulled, could you not give your SA an alternative? Will wait patiently for your Pink SO reveal!


----------



## Hermes Only

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry to hear Glycjne was pulled, could you not give your SA an alternative? Will wait patiently for your Pink SO reveal!


 I was given other Pink Alternative.. but I was very specific about my Pink colors. So, whenever the PINK of my dreams are available for SO someday.. I'll do it (Bi-color or Tri-color which is no longer offered).. and patiently wait and maybe acquire it someday..!!


----------



## lovely64

No pants but always booties, lol. One of summer's last days [emoji170]


----------



## Moirai

lovely64 said:


> No pants but always booties, lol. One of summer's last days [emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121180



Colors on the shawl are so gorgeous! Which one is this, lovely?


----------



## pumpkiim

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Love this red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always! Love everything, especially that diamond and those killer shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these colors, so feminine!







megt10 said:


> Aww, what a great picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous picture. Dinner look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. You are very kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning. Love the shoes with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so pretty. Love the shawl.




Thank you ladies [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lovely64

Moirai said:


> Colors on the shawl are so gorgeous! Which one is this, lovely?




Thank you dear! It's the tohu bohu design from 06/07 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nikonina

lovely64 said:


> No pants but always booties, lol. One of summer's last days [emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121180




Love the colors! Very pretty.


----------



## juliet827

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721



Oh, this is so chic!!! Love love love your shoes. You are the epitome of style.


----------



## juliet827

megt10 said:


> Went to the LA County Fair yesterday and wore my Blue Thalassa mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for the day.



Meg, your pictures are so happy and full of joie de vivre (not to mention incredible style)- they always make me day!


----------



## juliet827

periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!



So fresh and lovely!!!!!



lovely64 said:


> No pants but always booties, lol. One of summer's last days [emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121180



Lovely, these colors are amazing- love, love, love!


----------



## riquita

Practicing tying a Twilly around my Ferragamo Katia bag. Hopefully,  in the future, I can tie a Twilly around a Kelly. Thanks for letting me share. I love seeing everyone's Hermes action shots.


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> No pants but always booties, lol. One of summer's last days [emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121180




What a sunny and happy tone! Very lovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Only said:


> You're Styling!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Good morning/good day to everyone.
Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

juliet827 said:


> So fresh and lovely!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, these colors are amazing- love, love, love!



Thank you dear!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> No pants but always booties, lol. One of summer's last days [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3121180


*Lovely* gorgeous colors, very well put together!



riquita said:


> Practicing tying a Twilly around my Ferragamo Katia bag. Hopefully,  in the future, I can tie a Twilly around a Kelly. Thanks for letting me share. I love seeing everyone's Hermes action shots.


riquita, love the twelly, and the Ferragamo Katia bag is super nice!



Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599


Kst amazing outfit,  Ms. Constance looking very nice. Love the Chanel jacket on you. This boxy style looked awfull on me.


----------



## ari

I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))


----------



## ari

riquita said:


> Practicing tying a Twilly around my Ferragamo Katia bag. Hopefully,  in the future, I can tie a Twilly around a Kelly. Thanks for letting me share. I love seeing everyone's Hermes action shots.


If you allow me, what is the name of this twilly, I'm looking for colors like that, but everything I saw was bright?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Kst amazing outfit,  Ms. Constance looking very nice. Love the Chanel jacket on you. This boxy style looked awfull on me.




Thank you sweet ari. I love your Chanel jackets!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))



Perfect choice of Bolide and raisin is such a yummy colour that goes well with your outfit. And beautifully matched twillies.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect choice of Bolide and raisin is such a yummy colour that goes well with your outfit. And beautifully matched twillies.



thank you *Kat*!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599




Very stunning.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))




I like ur combi. Very stylish.


----------



## Kat.Lee

riquita said:


> Practicing tying a Twilly around my Ferragamo Katia bag. Hopefully,  in the future, I can tie a Twilly around a Kelly. Thanks for letting me share. I love seeing everyone's Hermes action shots.




Love how soft and sweet this twilly looks. Great choice of pastel!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599




Amazing, so stylish.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Very stunning.




Thank you dear PrestigeH.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Amazing, so stylish.




Thank you ellietilly for your kind compliment. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> I like ur combi. Very stylish.



thank you* Prestige*!


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))



Another gorgeous outfit!


----------



## ari

Myrkur said:


> Another gorgeous outfit!



Thank you Myrkur !


----------



## Moirai

riquita said:


> Practicing tying a Twilly around my Ferragamo Katia bag. Hopefully,  in the future, I can tie a Twilly around a Kelly. Thanks for letting me share. I love seeing everyone's Hermes action shots.



Nice colors on the twilly! You have started down the H path so I am sure Kelly will not be too far off.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599



You look gorgeous, Kat. Your outfits are always stunning. Ms. C looks very comfortable with Chanel. What's in the bag?


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))



Ari, looking amazing in your power suit! Bolide adds such an understated elegance, love it. Love Bolide in raisin, a great dark neutral, and the twillies are perfect.


----------



## megt10

juliet827 said:


> Meg, your pictures are so happy and full of joie de vivre (not to mention incredible style)- they always make me day!



Thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## megt10

riquita said:


> Practicing tying a Twilly around my Ferragamo Katia bag. Hopefully,  in the future, I can tie a Twilly around a Kelly. Thanks for letting me share. I love seeing everyone's Hermes action shots.


Very nice. I love the twilly of your SF bag.


Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599


Stunning. The bag is gorgeous as is the rest of your outfit.


ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))


You look perfect. I love the Bolide.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marina230

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599


 Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## marina230

ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))


 Love everything!


----------



## riquita

ari said:


> If you allow me, what is the name of this twilly, I'm looking for colors like that, but everything I saw was bright?



Thank you for the kind compliment ari. Here is a picture with the Twilly details. It was  a Christmas 2014 gift, so I'm not sure if it's still available. 

I love your Bolide! I hope to get one someday. Your style is fabulous too.


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599




Perfect!! Kat.Lee )



ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))




Bolide is understated yet sophisticated classic bag. Have fun in the meeting ari.


----------



## riquita

Thanks Moirai and megt10! I love this thread, and just slowly posting my very small collection of Hermes.  It is definitely a slippery slope! 
Have a wonderful day tpf Hermes stylish ladies!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat. Your outfits are always stunning. Ms. C looks very comfortable with Chanel. What's in the bag?




Thank you for your lovely compliment. [emoji4][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Stunning. The bag is gorgeous as is the rest of your outfit.




Thank you meg. Appreciate your sweet compliment.


----------



## Kat.Lee

marina230 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!






doves75 said:


> Perfect!! Kat.Lee




Thank you ladies for your kind comments. [emoji4]


----------



## riquita

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599


In love with everything in this picture. Just gorgeous, Kat.Lee!


----------



## Kat.Lee

riquita said:


> In love with everything in this picture. Just gorgeous, Kat.Lee!



Thank you for your lovely compliment. Hope  soon you'll get the Kelly bag you wished for and look forward to your reveal. [emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

smile4me6 said:


> Believe it or not....these 2 pics are of the same bag .  My Raisin B30 w Gold Hardware....Such a chameleon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118607
> View attachment 3118608



Great color! Love love.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> No pants but always booties, lol. One of summer's last days [emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121180



Gorgeous H colors!!! Super vibrant!



riquita said:


> Practicing tying a Twilly around my Ferragamo Katia bag. Hopefully,  in the future, I can tie a Twilly around a Kelly. Thanks for letting me share. I love seeing everyone's Hermes action shots.



U tied it perfectly!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599



Gorgeous C and as usual impeccably dressed Kat.Lee[emoji122][emoji122]... Beautifully paired with ur scarf!



ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))




Love the color of ur Bolide ari[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## riquita

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous H colors!!! Super vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> U tied it perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous C and as usual impeccably dressed Kat.Lee[emoji122][emoji122]... Beautifully paired with ur scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of ur Bolide ari[emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks eternallove4bag!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599



It is sooooo beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## MrsJstar

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.



FAB!!! I just love your style!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marina230

MrsJstar said:


> FAB!!! I just love your style!!


 
Awwwww! You are so kind


----------



## Freckles1

B35's watching Venus and Serena!!!


----------



## Freckles1

My GF's new Goldie!!! Yay!! I have 2 friends that got B's this past weekend!! How fun!!


----------



## louboutal

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599




Your whole outfit is perfection [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3122308
> 
> B35's watching Venus and Serena!!!





Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3122321
> 
> My GF's new Goldie!!! Yay!! I have 2 friends that got B's this past weekend!! How fun!!



Hi Freckles! Missed you during GoT hiatus. These Bs are gorgeous! What great colors! Congrats to your friends.


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599


Kat.Lee - As always you look classy & your Ms.Constance is to TDF.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))



I love how understated but stylish the Bolide is.


----------



## baghagg

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3122308
> 
> B35's watching Venus and Serena!!!



Looks like they got the 'best seat in the house' lol.  Simply gorgeous!

Is the one up front gold?


----------



## Nikonina

ari said:


> I'm having meetings at some conservative places today, and the Bolide is performing accordingly)))




You really make me think twice about raisin and bolide! So pretty!


----------



## ari

Doing some errands, didn't have time to change the bag, and went for the nonchalant attitude ))


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Very nice. I love the twilly of your SF bag.
> 
> Stunning. The bag is gorgeous as is the rest of your outfit.
> 
> You look perfect. I love the Bolide.


Thank You *Meg*


marina230 said:


> Love everything!


*Marina* Thank You


riquita said:


> Thank you for the kind compliment ari. Here is a picture with the Twilly details. It was  a Christmas 2014 gift, so I'm not sure if it's still available.
> 
> I love your Bolide! I hope to get one someday. Your style is fabulous too.


*riquita* How kind of you, thank you for the deitails, love your twilly!



doves75 said:


> Perfect!! Kat.Lee )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolide is understated yet sophisticated classic bag. Have fun in the meeting ari.


*doves* Thank you.



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous H colors!!! Super vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> U tied it perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous C and as usual impeccably dressed Kat.Lee[emoji122][emoji122]... Beautifully paired with ur scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of ur Bolide ari[emoji173]&#65039;


*eternallove4bag* Thank You!



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3122308
> 
> B35's watching Venus and Serena!!!


*Freckles*! you are in good company! love both bags!


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love how understated but stylish the Bolide is.


*chkpfbeliever* Thank You!


Nikonina said:


> You really make me think twice about raisin and bolide! So pretty!



*Nikonina* thank you, it took me years of B and K to finally decide on Bolide, but I'm happy as there are places that I really need an understated bag.


----------



## ellietilly

I love your different styles with the Bolide, it really shows what a versatile bag it is. The Bolide wasn't on my radar but I'm adding it to my wish list, my ever expanding wish list!!


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> I love your different styles with the Bolide, it really shows what a versatile bag it is. The Bolide wasn't on my radar but I'm adding it to my wish list, my ever expanding wish list!!



Ahaha, I know what you mean - The list , lol
Thank you !


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Doing some errands, didn't have time to change the bag, and went for the nonchalant attitude ))




Stunning look ari! Love raisin!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous C and as usual impeccably dressed Kat.Lee[emoji122][emoji122]... Beautifully paired with ur scarf







Love_Couture said:


> It is sooooo beautiful.  Congratulations!







louboutal said:


> Your whole outfit is perfection [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]







Ccc1 said:


> Kat.Lee - As always you look classy & your Ms.Constance is to TDF.




Thank you ladies. You are all very kind. Appreciate your lovely comments! [emoji8]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning look ari! Love raisin!



Thank you KAT!


----------



## lovely64

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous H colors!!! Super vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> U tied it perfectly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous C and as usual impeccably dressed Kat.Lee[emoji122][emoji122]... Beautifully paired with ur scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of ur Bolide ari[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you dear [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> Doing some errands, didn't have time to change the bag, and went for the nonchalant attitude ))




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chloesam

ari said:


> Doing some errands, didn't have time to change the bag, and went for the nonchalant attitude ))



Beautiful ensemble, love the whole look. The Twillys look amazing on your bolide!


----------



## Chloesam

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599



Stunning outfit! Love your croc C. She is a showstopper!
Congrats!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Lovely))


----------



## ari

Chloesam said:


> Beautiful ensemble, love the whole look. The Twillys look amazing on your bolide!



Chloesam, thank you!


----------



## rubysoma

Moirai said:


> Starting the weekend with my BBK 32 sellier. Have a wonderful weekend everyone!



gorgeous bbk!


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3119124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing the same bag and dress and shoes again this weekend



love your etoupe halzan!


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Constance in action today to H store! Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119125



you always put together the most lovely outfits!


----------



## rubysoma

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119200
> 
> I'm a Happy girl![emoji162][emoji162]



looks like you're having lots of fun!


----------



## rubysoma

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3119277
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking my BBK32 out, one of my Instagram outfit photos.



chic!


----------



## rubysoma

PrestigeH said:


> Ari pls reveal when u r back. I have been bad too. Thanks for me sharing. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3119202



love your silk in!


----------



## rubysoma

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119302
> 
> Here she is!



wow! classic! congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> love your silk in!




Thank u Rubysoma


----------



## rubysoma

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my Etain Constance and my rockstuds in the color sasso that turned out to be a pretty good match!
> 
> View attachment 3119308



beautiful constance! it doesn't even look like etain in that light!


----------



## rubysoma

megt10 said:


> Went to the LA County Fair yesterday and wore my Blue Thalassa mini Berline. It was the perfect bag for the day.



what fun!  gorgeous blues!


----------



## rubysoma

pumpkiim said:


> Double the fun today! Out with my sister [emoji4][emoji130]
> View attachment 3119429


----------



## rubysoma

billysmom said:


> Another Saturday with Miss Vespa.  Waiting at the car wash



haha! love this!


----------



## rubysoma

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3119611
> View attachment 3119612
> View attachment 3119613
> 
> My casual Friday and not so casual Saturday.



beautiful!


----------



## rubysoma

birkin10600 said:


> I just can't catch up with the stunning  H actions of our beautiful ladies here! Here's me inside Hermes store!



lovely outfit, what color is your b?


----------



## rubysoma

BB Bagaholic said:


> View attachment 3119787
> 
> Off to a party later. Thank You for letting me share.



2 for 1 action shot!  i think i see a b behind your k!


----------



## rubysoma

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer 2015 Everyone. My latest Hermes Only in Action.
> Dolce Gabbana Almond Blossom Camp Shirt SS2014, Banana Republic Pants, Linen Shirt.
> Hermes Tricolor SO B40 Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T. Craie CDC RGHW and My new H Kara Horn Necklace in Saumon/Gris T, Cape Cod Watch with my Faure Le Page Battle Ready Tote.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again.!!



you wear your H so well!


----------



## rubysoma

agumila said:


> My Constance is becoming my favorite weekend bag!
> View attachment 3119865



pretty!


----------



## rubysoma

NewBVfan said:


> Everything Hermes here except the phone, the watch, the shoes and the shorts
> 
> [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3119967



love this outfit!


----------



## rubysoma

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3120096
> 
> Clutch day, outfit pic form my Instagram (bb10lue)



wow, wonderful outfit!


----------



## rubysoma

smile4me6 said:


> Soon in love with my Raisin B30 with Gold hardware ATTACH]3120101[/ATTACH]



lovely purples!


----------



## rubysoma

SugarMama said:


> Wearing my first pair of Orans!



fun and summery!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Sarah is checking out my new stuff))) proof that all these will go very well with gray )))



too cute!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rubysoma

pumpkiim said:


> Dinner with a view [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3120543



gorgeous croc! what color is it?


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721



love your mousseline!


----------



## rubysoma

periogirl28 said:


> A slightly chilly Sunday
> View attachment 3120739
> 
> 
> Loving the great actions pics and the fabulous bags here! You know who you are!



gorgeous pinks!


----------



## rubysoma

lovely64 said:


> No pants but always booties, lol. One of summer's last days [emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121180



so vibrant!


----------



## rubysoma

riquita said:


> Practicing tying a Twilly around my Ferragamo Katia bag. Hopefully,  in the future, I can tie a Twilly around a Kelly. Thanks for letting me share. I love seeing everyone's Hermes action shots.



lovely!


----------



## rubysoma

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3122308
> 
> B35's watching Venus and Serena!!!





Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3122321
> 
> My GF's new Goldie!!! Yay!! I have 2 friends that got B's this past weekend!! How fun!!



congrats! stunning!


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> Doing some errands, didn't have time to change the bag, and went for the nonchalant attitude ))



love the leather and lace look!


----------



## rubysoma

Sorry to have posted so many consecutive posts, but this thread moves so quickly with gorgeous submissions!

Out for a quick drink with DH


----------



## marina230

rubysoma said:


> beautiful!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Doing some errands, didn't have time to change the bag, and went for the nonchalant attitude ))



Another stunning pic!


----------



## lovely64

rubysoma said:


> so vibrant!




Thank you![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

rubysoma said:


> Sorry to have posted so many consecutive posts, but this thread moves so quickly with gorgeous submissions!
> 
> Out for a quick drink with DH
> View attachment 3122681




Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning/good day to everyone.
> Happy to take Ms. Constance for her first day out! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121599



Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Kat, I love the whole look.


----------



## Rami00

rubysoma said:


> Sorry to have posted so many consecutive posts, but this thread moves so quickly with gorgeous submissions!
> 
> Out for a quick drink with DH
> View attachment 3122681



Box is the ultimate beauty. Love it.


----------



## billysmom

rubysoma said:


> Sorry to have posted so many consecutive posts, but this thread moves so quickly with gorgeous submissions!
> 
> Out for a quick drink with DH
> View attachment 3122681


Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## riquita

rubysoma said:


> lovely!


Thank you rubysoma!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chloesam said:


> Stunning outfit! Love your croc C. She is a showstopper!
> 
> Congrats!







rubysoma said:


> you always put together the most lovely outfits!







rubysoma said:


> love your mousseline!







Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Kat, I love the whole look.




Thank you dear ladies for your kind compliments. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

rubysoma said:


> Sorry to have posted so many consecutive posts, but this thread moves so quickly with gorgeous submissions!
> 
> Out for a quick drink with DH
> View attachment 3122681




Box + croc, how gorgeous! Enjoy your [emoji483]


----------



## PrestigeH

rubysoma said:


> Sorry to have posted so many consecutive posts, but this thread moves so quickly with gorgeous submissions!
> 
> Out for a quick drink with DH
> View attachment 3122681




Gorgeous bag and cdc. Striking.


----------



## riquita

ari said:


> Thank You *Meg*
> 
> *Marina* Thank You
> 
> *riquita* How kind of you, thank you for the deitails, love your twilly!
> 
> 
> *doves* Thank you.
> 
> 
> *eternallove4bag* Thank You!
> 
> 
> *Freckles*! you are in good company! love both bags!


You're welcome ari! I hope you find the Twilly that you're looking for.


----------



## Gwapa30

First road trip together


----------



## the petite lady

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750


stunning!
Love the glasses too...


----------



## Gwapa30

the petite lady said:


> stunning!
> Love the glasses too...




Thank you


----------



## Love_Couture

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750



Love the color!


----------



## Gwapa30

Love_Couture said:


> Love the color!




Thank you It's blue atoll


----------



## Gina123

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



Gorgeous Kat, love the lizard buckle. You look fabulous carrying it so yes, ms. Has to come out more often&#128525;


----------



## Gina123

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750



Yay, road trip! Love the color of your Kelly.


----------



## bluenavy

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750




Love the color


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Hi Freckles! Missed you during GoT hiatus. These Bs are gorgeous! What great colors! Congrats to your friends.







baghagg said:


> Looks like they got the 'best seat in the house' lol.  Simply gorgeous!
> 
> Is the one up front gold?







ari said:


> Thank You *Meg*
> 
> 
> 
> *Marina* Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> *riquita* How kind of you, thank you for the deitails, love your twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *doves* Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eternallove4bag* Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Freckles*! you are in good company! love both bags!




Thanks ladies for your responses!!
The bag in front is Carmel I believe and then the second photo is gold. 
Moirai I have been spitting the GOT actors in all sorts of movies and shows this summer!! I love it!!


----------



## Gwapa30

Gina123 said:


> Yay, road trip! Love the color of your Kelly.




Thank you Gina


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gwapa30

bluenavy said:


> Love the color




Thank you bluenavy


----------



## sonaale

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday blue?
> Wish you all a great week ahead! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120721



Perfection!  Love every piece in your ensemble. Especially the B and shoes!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3122308
> 
> B35's watching Venus and Serena!!!







Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3122321
> 
> My GF's new Goldie!!! Yay!! I have 2 friends that got B's this past weekend!! How fun!!




Wow!! Congrats to ur friends Freckles1!!! I love the gold B[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750



Such a beautiful calming color!!!



rubysoma said:


> Sorry to have posted so many consecutive posts, but this thread moves so quickly with gorgeous submissions!
> 
> Out for a quick drink with DH
> View attachment 3122681




Gorgeous box K and CDC rubysoma!


----------



## sunflower_13

Finally a part of the Hermes club. My Evelyne GM I on the road this morning.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

sunflower_13 said:


> Finally a part of the Hermes club. My Evelyne GM I on the road this morning.



What a beautiful Evelyne!


----------



## sunflower_13

Madam Bijoux said:


> What a beautiful Evelyne!



Thank you. It is so light. I am officially addicted to Hermes. Next goal: a Lindy.


----------



## Moirai

rubysoma said:


> gorgeous bbk!





rubysoma said:


> Sorry to have posted so many consecutive posts, but this thread moves so quickly with gorgeous submissions!
> 
> Out for a quick drink with DH
> View attachment 3122681



Thank you, rubysoma! Your K is gorgeous too! Look at that patina!


----------



## pumpkiim

Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288



Congrats. Take more action shots for us.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750



Is that Turquoise ? Love the color.


----------



## Hermes Only

rubysoma said:


> you wear your H so well!


 Thank You for the compliment..


----------



## Kat.Lee

pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288




That's a drop dead beauty pumpkiim! The ultimate dream bag! Magnificent!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750




Beautiful K. Enjoy your road trip with this gorgeous company!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Gina123 said:


> Gorgeous Kat, love the lizard buckle. You look fabulous carrying it so yes, ms. Has to come out more often[emoji7]







sonaale said:


> Perfection!  Love every piece in your ensemble. Especially the B and shoes!




Thank you ladies for your sweet compliments.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

sunflower_13 said:


> Finally a part of the Hermes club. My Evelyne GM I on the road this morning.




Welcome to the H world! A beautiful start of your H journey. Congrats.


----------



## smile4me6

rubysoma said:


> lovely purples!




Thank you rubysoma!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Love_Couture said:


> Great color! Love love.




Thank you so much Love_Couture!!


----------



## casseyelsie

pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288




Wow that's something!  Congrats!!!


----------



## NewBe

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750



may i ask what is the name your twilly's design?  thanks.


----------



## Keren16

pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288




This is BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## Moirai

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750



Gorgeous blue! Congrats! Have a great time.



sunflower_13 said:


> Finally a part of the Hermes club. My Evelyne GM I on the road this morning.



Welcome! Very pretty color. Evie is a great bag. 



pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288



Stunning! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Keren16

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750




Love the Kelly & the color!  The twilly looks great with her!


----------



## Keren16

sunflower_13 said:


> Finally a part of the Hermes club. My Evelyne GM I on the road this morning.




Great Evelyn.  Great color!  Enjoy!


----------



## NewBe

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3119124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing the same bag and dress and shoes again this weekend



What color is this Halzan? Etain or Pewter? Thanks.


----------



## NewBVfan

rubysoma said:


> love this outfit!




 Thank you!!


----------



## Purrsey

NewBe said:


> What color is this Halzan? Etain or Pewter? Thanks.




Hi. It's Etoupe.


----------



## Purrsey

just a quick shot of Ms Lindy at work today.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3123582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick shot of Ms Lindy at work today.




Stunning. What size is Ms Lindy?


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Stunning. What size is Ms Lindy?




Thanks. Hee now that I look at the pic again, she looks like size 50. The angle makes her look big. It's size 30.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marina230

pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288


 Just speechless.... Stunning! My GF just got Hima and I was trying LOL. Absolutely stunning!.


----------



## marina230

sunflower_13 said:


> Finally a part of the Hermes club. My Evelyne GM I on the road this morning.


 Congratulation!!!!!


----------



## marina230

Gwapa30 said:


> First road trip together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122750


 I want to drive her as well! Gorgeous!!


----------



## marina230

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3123582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick shot of Ms Lindy at work today.


 Pretty bag, gorgeous girl!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Hee now that I look at the pic again, she looks like size 50. The angle makes her look big. It's size 30.




Size 30 is a good size. Btw love ur hair.


----------



## sunflower_13

marina230 said:


> Congratulation!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## sunflower_13

Keren16 said:


> Great Evelyn.  Great color!  Enjoy!



Thank you! The color is so beautiful in person, too.


----------



## Gwapa30

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is that Turquoise ? Love the color.




It's Blue Atoll


----------



## Gwapa30

marina230 said:


> I want to drive her as well! Gorgeous!!




Thanks Marina


----------



## Gwapa30

Keren16 said:


> Love the Kelly & the color!  The twilly looks great with her!




Thanks Keren16 )


----------



## eternallove4bag

sunflower_13 said:


> Finally a part of the Hermes club. My Evelyne GM I on the road this morning.



Love the color of ur Evelyne[emoji173]&#65039;



pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288



Omg!!! She is stunning!!!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3123582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick shot of Ms Lindy at work today.




Beautiful!


----------



## sunflower_13

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the color of ur Evelyne[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! She is stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!



Thank you! Yesterday was my first day out with her. Just amazing!


----------



## NewBe

Purrsey said:


> Hi. It's Etoupe.



Thanks.


----------



## megt10

rubysoma said:


> what fun!  gorgeous blues!



Thank you.


----------



## bluenavy

pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288




wow, gorgeous B


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3123582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick shot of Ms Lindy at work today.


 


very pretty


----------



## Keren16

sunflower_13 said:


> Thank you! The color is so beautiful in person, too.




I believe you!! Now I want one in that color.  It's good to want[emoji4]


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks you sweet people. 

Today catching an early flight, with little Bolide.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thanks you sweet people.
> 
> Today catching an early flight, with little Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124105




Pretty. Have a nice trip!


----------



## Kat.Lee

TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3123582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick shot of Ms Lindy at work today.



Very pretty!



Purrsey said:


> Thanks you sweet people.
> 
> Today catching an early flight, with little Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124105



Nice outfit to match with your cute Bolide. Have a good trip!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347



Love everything! Definitely a head turner! Have a great weekend, too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Love everything! Definitely a head turner! Have a great weekend, too!




Thank you so much Moirai. [emoji41]


----------



## Allinbee

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347



Wow you nailed it again as always Kat! Love it. Is the dress Chanel?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Allinbee said:


> Wow you nailed it again as always Kat! Love it. Is the dress Chanel?




Thank you so much Allinbee. You are right about the dress! [emoji4]


----------



## rubysoma

pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347



You look so elegant! Love your style! &#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> You look so elegant! Love your style! [emoji7]




Thank you so much birkin10600. [emoji4]


----------



## antschulina

Drinking caipirinha. Cheers!


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347


Stuning Kat.Lee, as always! And you have one of the bag on my wish list. Seems easy to wear...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tall1Grl

antschulina said:


> Drinking caipirinha. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124521



Your bag is beautiful....I'm not Brazilian but saude!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347



Kat....you make it all so effortless&#128149;


----------



## antschulina

Tall1Grl said:


> Your bag is beautiful....I'm not Brazilian but saude!




Thank you!! Cheers!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347



Stunning shot! I loveeee your dress.. Who makes it? You look gorgeous as always.


----------



## Kat.Lee

the petite lady said:


> Stuning Kat.Lee, as always! And you have one of the bag on my wish list. Seems easy to wear...




Thank you so much the petite lady. (I'm petite too [emoji4]!) I agree that it is a very easy to wear purse! Hope to see you carrying one soon!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Tall1Grl said:


> Kat....you make it all so effortless[emoji177]



Thank you Tall1Girl. Appreciate your kind comment. 



Rami00 said:


> Stunning shot! I loveeee your dress.. Who makes it? You look gorgeous as always.



Thank you Rami. You are a sweetheart. Dress is from Chanel. [emoji4]


----------



## shopwithheart

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347



Absolutely in love with your head to toe outfit!


----------



## Kat.Lee

antschulina said:


> Drinking caipirinha. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124521




I'm pretty blunt with drinks names but it looks interesting. However not as interesting as your B! Pretty pretty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

shopwithheart said:


> Absolutely in love with your head to toe outfit!




Thank you shopwithheart (twilly tutor! [emoji4][emoji16]). Appreciate your sweet comment. On a few occasions I would copy and paste your video of twillies when people ask about how to. But I always mention it is posted by you originally. Hope you don't mind! [emoji4]


----------



## shopwithheart

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you shopwithheart (twilly tutor! [emoji4][emoji16]). Appreciate your sweet comment. On a few occasions I would copy and paste your video of twillies when people ask about how to. But I always mention it is posted by you originally. Hope you don't mind! [emoji4]



Of course not!! (still admiring your outfit!)


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347



Kat.Lee you look sooo chic!! Love the whole outfit and especially your sellier kelly


----------



## riquita

This is just perfectly beautiful Kat.Lee!


----------



## marina230

Purrsey said:


> Thanks you sweet people.
> 
> Today catching an early flight, with little Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124105


 So pretty!!!


----------



## marina230

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347


 Another killer look!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Thanks you sweet people.
> 
> Today catching an early flight, with little Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124105


Adorable. I love your dress. It looks so comfortable and chic.


Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347


You look amazing in the Chanel dress with your K. Always love your pictures. So inspiring. 


antschulina said:


> Drinking caipirinha. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124521


Such a pretty bag!


sunflower_13 said:


> Finally a part of the Hermes club. My Evelyne GM I on the road this morning.


Congratulations. Beautiful and functional bag.


pumpkiim said:


> Something I've been holding off on and am excited to share with you guys. Will be seeing more of her in the near future
> View attachment 3123288



OMG, how gorgeous is she. Congratulations.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## antschulina

megt10 said:


> Adorable. I love your dress. It looks so comfortable and chic.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing in the Chanel dress with your K. Always love your pictures. So inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Beautiful and functional bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, how gorgeous is she. Congratulations.




Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> Kat.Lee you look sooo chic!! Love the whole outfit and especially your sellier kelly






riquita said:


> This is just perfectly beautiful Kat.Lee!







marina230 said:


> Another killer look!!!!!!







megt10 said:


> You look amazing in the Chanel dress with your K. Always love your pictures. So inspiring.



Thank you ladies for your sweet comments. Truly appreciate them. You are all too kind.


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> Thanks you sweet people.
> 
> Today catching an early flight, with little Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124105



Purrsey, you look gorgeous as usual.

I have soon much to catch up on I may have to ignore the week I missed and just move onward.  lol, this is a super fast thread.


----------



## Purrsey

LaChocolat said:


> Purrsey, you look gorgeous as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> I have soon much to catch up on I may have to ignore the week I missed and just move onward.  lol, this is a super fast thread.




Thanks everyone. And likewise LaChocolat, I can't quite catch up in this thread!


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Thanks everyone. And likewise LaChocolat, I can't quite catch up in this thread!



+1 it is a busy time of year. I can't keep up either though I love looking at everyone's pictures. Please don't feel slighted if I don't comment for awhile.


----------



## ari

Purrsey, you look ver elegant))
KAT, you look smashing!
Thank you to all of you, can't answer all of you on my phone!


----------



## ari

After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K



Lucky, chilly and dreary herein Toronto. You look fab!


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K



love all the colours!! bright and cheerful 



Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one!



love the dress Kat!


----------



## MSO13

Minuit gavroche and Rouge H gator CDC are the perfect companions for my new Celine Box


----------



## Always New LV

Got this Etoupe B30 right before sending my skunk-y Blue Izmir B to Paris.


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K




Love your top! Is that from Hermes as well?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Thanks you sweet people.
> 
> Today catching an early flight, with little Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124105



Love ur Bolide[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347



Wow!! Once again impeccable dressing style and accessorizing Kat.Lee!



antschulina said:


> Drinking caipirinha. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124521




Yummy!


----------



## LovEmAll

Always New LV said:


> Got this Etoupe B30 right before sending my skunk-y Blue Izmir B to Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125064




Beautiful!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Minuit gavroche and Rouge H gator CDC are the perfect companions for my new Celine Box
> 
> View attachment 3125063




What a perfect match!  They look lovely together 



ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K




Woohoo!  You look amazing!  Couldn't tell you've been flying for half a day!



antschulina said:


> Drinking caipirinha. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124521




Cheers dear!  Could go for one of those right about now (and I mean both the drink and the B  )



Purrsey said:


> Thanks you sweet people.
> 
> Today catching an early flight, with little Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124105




How lovely Purrsey! You look beautiful



Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347




I die!!! impeccable as always Kat


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> Lucky, chilly and dreary herein Toronto. You look fab!



Thank you LaChocolat )) sending you some sunshine!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> love all the colours!! bright and cheerful
> 
> 
> 
> love the dress Kat!



Thank you chincac !


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> Minuit gavroche and Rouge H gator CDC are the perfect companions for my new Celine Box
> 
> View attachment 3125063



Very beautiful MrsOwen , love the Celine and the H combination!


----------



## ari

Always New LV said:


> Got this Etoupe B30 right before sending my skunk-y Blue Izmir B to Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125064



Love your new B! It is very versatile color, enjoy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K



Wow!!! Love the multitude of colors!!! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Minuit gavroche and Rouge H gator CDC are the perfect companions for my new Celine Box
> 
> View attachment 3125063



So beautiful!!!



Always New LV said:


> Got this Etoupe B30 right before sending my skunk-y Blue Izmir B to Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125064




Gorgeous B! Love the color[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## temps

Kat.Lee said:


> TGIF. K32 etoupe in action today to welcome the weekend. Wish everyone a great one! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124347




Love your look! Thank you for sharing. Happy Friday!


----------



## marbella8

Purrsey said:


> Thanks you sweet people.
> 
> Today catching an early flight, with little Bolide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124105



The bolide suits you, beautiful!

Is it a 31 cm?


----------



## marbella8

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K



Ari- it could be a cloudy and grey and your outfit and bag would brighten it all up happily!


----------



## Purrsey

marbella8 said:


> The bolide suits you, beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a 31 cm?




Thanks ladies once again. 

Hi, it's a 27


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K




Thank you ari. Love everything in this pic. Enjoy your trip. [emoji41]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> love the dress Kat!







eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! Once again impeccable dressing style and accessorizing Kat.Lee!







LovEmAll said:


> I die!!! impeccable as always Kat



Thank you ladies. Appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

temps said:


> Love your look! Thank you for sharing. Happy Friday!




Thank you so much. Happy weekend to you too.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K



Lucky girl! It's getting a lil chilly in my part of the world already. You look fab in those beautiful summery colors!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Minuit gavroche and Rouge H gator CDC are the perfect companions for my new Celine Box
> 
> View attachment 3125063




Love this vivid red. Perfect match CDC, and the silk.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Always New LV said:


> Got this Etoupe B30 right before sending my skunk-y Blue Izmir B to Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125064



Pretty bag. Luckily you have her while your Blue Izmir is away. Hope you get your BI back soon.


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> Minuit gavroche and Rouge H gator CDC are the perfect companions for my new Celine Box
> 
> View attachment 3125063



Omg! I love everything in this pic. The red Celine is tdf.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Always New LV

Kat.Lee said:


> Pretty bag. Luckily you have her while your Blue Izmir is away. Hope you get your BI back soon.




I would be much more upset if the BI is my only B. 
Now, my friends and my SA are excited that I will get a "new bag" in a few months.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Always New LV said:


> I would be much more upset if the BI is my only B.
> Now, my friends and my SA are excited that I will get a "new bag" in a few months.




You are one lucky gal. Another one coming on its way!! Pre-congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> That's an exciting news to get a new one back!


----------



## marbella8

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies once again.
> 
> Hi, it's a 27



Thank you 

It looks perfect in you!


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> Love your top! Is that from Hermes as well?



Thank you HGT, actually it is a long dress by Pucci))


----------



## ari

LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect match!  They look lovely together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!  You look amazing!  Couldn't tell you've been flying for half a day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers dear!  Could go for one of those right about now (and I mean both the drink and the B  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely Purrsey! You look beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I die!!! impeccable as always Kat



Thank you LovEmAll, I did have a shower before )))


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Love the multitude of colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B! Love the color[emoji173]&#65039;



eternallove4bag, thank you!


----------



## ari

marbella8 said:


> Ari- it could be a cloudy and grey and your outfit and bag would brighten it all up happily!



marbella8, thank you, you are too kind!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Lucky girl! It's getting a lil chilly in my part of the world already. You look fab in those beautiful summery colors!



Thank you Rami, hope the weather gets better in your part of the world!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I'm trying to enjoy the last (not very warm) summer days. Going down town for some small shopping with Lindy


----------



## Kat.Lee

Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K



Gorgeous, ari. Love the happy colors, your K and Pucci dress. Have a great time!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Minuit gavroche and Rouge H gator CDC are the perfect companions for my new Celine Box
> 
> View attachment 3125063



Beautiful reds! Congrats on your Celine, leather is lovely.


----------



## luckylove

Kat.Lee said:


> Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125453



Gorgeous as always! We are twins on the chanel dress, bad sadly for me, not the bag.  Love it on you!


----------



## Moirai

Always New LV said:


> Got this Etoupe B30 right before sending my skunk-y Blue Izmir B to Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125064



Lovely B and twillies! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I'm trying to enjoy the last (not very warm) summer days. Going down town for some small shopping with Lindy
> 
> View attachment 3125365



Gorgeous coat and bag! Is the coat orange?


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125453



Perfection! Have a great day too!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous coat and bag! Is the coat orange?




Thank you!  Yes, the brand stated this color as "orange" but it's actually a mix of orange and a clear red in my opinion.


----------



## NewBVfan

Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125453



Hellooo gorgeous! Enjoy your dinner. I just woke up to Saturday morning.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125453




Have an enjoyable dinner. Woohoo what beautiful pictures.


----------



## PrestigeH

NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510




Love ur Kelly and the cute charm.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Hellooo gorgeous! Enjoy your dinner. I just woke up to Saturday morning.




Good morning Rami. Have a beautiful weekend. [emoji3][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Hellooo gorgeous! Enjoy your dinner. I just woke up to Saturday morning.



My sunset to your sunrise! 



PrestigeH said:


> Have an enjoyable dinner. Woohoo what beautiful pictures.




Thank you so much my dear friends! Wish you all a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Perfection! Have a great day too!



Thank you so much Moirai. You too! 



luckylove said:


> Gorgeous as always! We are twins on the chanel dress, bad sadly for me, not the bag.  Love it on you!



Thank you very much. My honour to be your C dress twin!


----------



## Kat.Lee

NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510




Lovely K. Enjoy your H shopping!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I'm trying to enjoy the last (not very warm) summer days. Going down town for some small shopping with Lindy
> 
> View attachment 3125365



Love ur coat and that lindy is so beautiful!



Kat.Lee said:


> Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125453



Wow wow and wow!!! Stunning head to toe!



NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510




Oooooh gorgeous K! Hope u have a great shopping trip[emoji4]


----------



## NewBVfan

Kat.Lee said:


> Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125453




Wow!!! Love everything about your outfit!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur coat and that lindy is so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow wow and wow!!! Stunning head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh gorgeous K! Hope u have a great shopping trip[emoji4]




Thanks!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Rami. Have a beautiful weekend. [emoji3][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;



How sweet of you PrestigeH! Have a wonderful weekend to you too :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.



very nice outfit and of course the special B.. casual chic!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> very nice outfit and of course the special B.. casual chic!



Thank you very much dear Chincac, you are always so sweet!


----------



## louboutal

NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510




Have fun shopping! What color red is that? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.



periogirl, looking great !


----------



## ari

NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510



Auuu, beautiful, congrats! What color and leather is it?


----------



## the petite lady

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.


You look very nice, and I love the color of your bag!


----------



## Nikonina

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.




[emoji173]&#65039;very chic


----------



## NewBVfan

louboutal said:


> Have fun shopping! What color red is that? [emoji7][emoji7]




It is RC epsom [emoji16]


----------



## NewBVfan

ari said:


> Auuu, beautiful, congrats! What color and leather is it?




It is RC epsom [emoji6]


----------



## bluenavy

NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510


Love your K


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K


Love all your H items.  Your K looks great with your outfit.


----------



## smile4me6

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.




Love your B periogirl!!!!!  It's raisin, right?


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> periogirl, looking great !





the petite lady said:


> You look very nice, and I love the color of your bag!





Nikonina said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;very chic





smile4me6 said:


> Love your B periogirl!!!!!  It's raisin, right?



Thank you dear ladies! 
Smile4me6 Thanks, the lighting isn't that great, my Birkin is Violet Chèvre.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.




Ok!!! This color was already my favorite and now in that B I am dead, totally, completely star stuck!!! U look amazing with that B in that 'out of this world' color periogirl!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok!!! This color was already my favorite and now in that B I am dead, totally, completely star stuck!!! U look amazing with that B in that 'out of this world' color periogirl!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Wow that's a super duper compliment and made me LOL! I have to say this was my (first) dream SO bag, it's very special to me. It has a Rose Tyrien contrast lining and matte PHW. Thanks so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Wow that's a super duper compliment and made me LOL! I have to say this was my (first) dream SO bag, it's very special to me. It has a Rose Tyrien contrast lining and matte PHW. Thanks so much!




Oh periogirl!  looking at it I was dying and now hearing how much more gorgeous it is in its details I am already dead and floating in heaven[emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh periogirl!  looking at it I was dying and now hearing how much more gorgeous it is in its details I am already dead and floating in heaven[emoji56][emoji56]



Oh dear, please come back to life! You are too cute!


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.



Love this, you look spectacular!


----------



## LaChocolat

NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510



Shopping in style!  This looks great.


----------



## LaChocolat

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I'm trying to enjoy the last (not very warm) summer days. Going down town for some small shopping with Lindy
> 
> View attachment 3125365



Causal and chic!  What's up with summer escaping us so suddenly?


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125453



The most awesome colour combo. Tres chic!


----------



## juliet827

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.



Love, love, love this! So chic and modern. Beautiful B too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Oh dear, please come back to life! You are too cute!




Lol!!! But only if u promise to post lots and lots of action shots of ur gorgeous bag!!! Seriously that color is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.



Love! Love! Love!


----------



## Rami00

juliet827 said:


> Love, love, love this! So chic and modern. Beautiful B too!



Omg! We had same reaction. I just saw your comment. Great minds!


----------



## Rami00

NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510



Stunner! It looks pink in the last two pics you posted.


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great weekend everyone. Sharing something casual.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Sharing something casual.
> View attachment 3126331




You have such a wonderful collection PrestigeH. Love all of them.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You have such a wonderful collection PrestigeH. Love all of them.




Thank u Kat. Same to u too. Me drooling over ur collection.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Sharing something casual.
> View attachment 3126331



Omg! Only if I could snatch that black rodeo ... lol. Beautiful shot PrestigeH.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Omg! Only if I could snatch that black rodeo ... lol. Beautiful shot PrestigeH.




Me too...that black [emoji206]. I've been bugging my SA for endless times but no luck. Instead I got this cutie yesterday though. Also happy with it. (Happy with any of them)!


----------



## Moirai

NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510



Congrats! Gorgeous color!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Omg! Only if I could snatch that black rodeo ... lol. Beautiful shot PrestigeH.




Thank Rami. I was lucky. Hope they have more rodeos just in one colour.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.



You look lovely. Beautiful B!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Me too...that black [emoji206]. I've been bugging my SA for endless times but no luck. Instead I got this cutie yesterday though. Also happy with it. (Happy with any of them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126396




Wow Kat. U r indeed my favourite neighbor.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Me too...that black [emoji206]. I've been bugging my SA for endless times but no luck. Instead I got this cutie yesterday though. Also happy with it. (Happy with any of them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126396



Omg! I am soooo jealous of you guys. Not even one showed up at my local boutique


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Sharing something casual.
> View attachment 3126331



Perfect colors for fall! Hope you are having a wonderful weekend too!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Perfect colors for fall! Hope you are having a wonderful weekend too!




Thank u Moirai. U too for a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Me too...that black [emoji206]. I've been bugging my SA for endless times but no luck. Instead I got this cutie yesterday though. Also happy with it. (Happy with any of them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126396



I love your B! And the rodeo is so cute.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow Kat. U r indeed my favourite neighbor.



Lol. I'm honoured. It'd be so much fun! 



Rami00 said:


> Omg! I am soooo jealous of you guys. Not even one showed up at my local boutique



Bug him more! [emoji12]



Moirai said:


> I love your B! And the rodeo is so cute.




Thank you Moirai. 
It was a fun experience getting that cute rodeo yesterday. Saturday is always a very busy day in H. When my SA went to dig out some rodeos, another client of hers was also there. She had to pull me away to a different corner (not to be seen by that other client) and showed me this cutie. Then she said: "the other client is also asking for rodeo but she would give it to me first." Awwwwww how sweet of her!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji8] I know it's just a small item, but it truly made me so happy!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Omg! I am soooo jealous of you guys. Not even one showed up at my local boutique




Yes Rami. Bug your SA more. I actually ask once for rodeo before I buy anything and after I purchase I will ask again to pls check inventory giving reason that since it is a small box and they may have missed out. . I think my SA has headache when seeing me. But quite effective so far. [emoji317][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes Rami. Bug your SA more. I actually ask once for rodeo before I buy anything and after I purchase I will ask again to pls check inventory giving reason that since it is a small box and they may have missed out. . I think my SA has headache when seeing me. But quite effective so far. [emoji317][emoji12]




Lol LOL


----------



## NewBVfan

Rami00 said:


> Stunner! It looks pink in the last two pics you posted.




Probably the filter, I hope this one will do its justice [emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Not really in action shots but can't wait to try them on and see how they look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

NewBVfan said:


> Probably the filter, I hope this one will do its justice [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3126413




NewBVfan ur kelly is so gorgeous. Perfect red.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Not really in action shots but can't wait to try them on and see how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126415
> View attachment 3126417




Elegant and comfy looking. Love the details. Say hi to Kitty. [emoji74]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Yes Rami. Bug your SA more. I actually ask once for rodeo before I buy anything and after I purchase I will ask again to pls check inventory giving reason that since it is a small box and they may have missed out. . I think my SA has headache when seeing me. But quite effective so far. [emoji317][emoji12]





Kat.Lee said:


> Lol LOL



Point noted. I am soooo bugging him tomorrow. LOL Thank you xx


----------



## Kat.Lee

NewBVfan said:


> Probably the filter, I hope this one will do its justice [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3126413




That's a beautiful vivid colour!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Elegant and comfy looking. Love the details. Say hi to Kitty. [emoji74]




Thank you PrestigeH. He says "Meow" to you!


----------



## Rami00

NewBVfan said:


> Probably the filter, I hope this one will do its justice [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3126413



It's a beauty! I love red! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Rami00

=Kat.Lee;29162390]Not really in action shots but can't wait to try them on and see how they look!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3126415
View attachment 3126417

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Kat, these look amazing on. Are they as comfy as they look? I am trying to get my hands on joy flats. 

Love your cat...it looks like a puffy fur ball in this pic.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Kat, these look amazing on. Are they as comfy as they look? I am trying to get my hands on joy flats.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your cat...it looks like a puffy fur ball in this pic.




Thank you Rami. They are really SO comfy as they look. The ankle straps are not too tight with room whilst walking. And the velour is so soft yet not too soft to lose its shape. I reckon these will be worn a lot. [emoji4]
My cat, Cooper, says Meow to you! He is a furry cutie.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LaChocolat said:


> Causal and chic!  What's up with summer escaping us so suddenly?




Thank you  I know, it's crazy, I remember wearing shorts and dresses until October last year, now summer was gone by the end of August..!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Moirai.
> It was a fun experience getting that cute rodeo yesterday. Saturday is always a very busy day in H. When my SA went to dig out some rodeos, another client of hers was also there. She had to pull me away to a different corner (not to be seen by that other client) and showed me this cutie. Then she said: "the other client is also asking for rodeo but she would give it to me first." Awwwwww how sweet of her!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji8] I know it's just a small item, but it truly made me so happy!



Not only is your SA sweet but also smart, she knows you are her loyal customer 



Kat.Lee said:


> Not really in action shots but can't wait to try them on and see how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126415
> View attachment 3126417



I love the shoes! The straps are so sexy. 
You cat is so cute, looks like my MIL's cat. A ragdoll?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Not only is your SA sweet but also smart, she knows you are her loyal customer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shoes! The straps are so sexy.
> 
> You cat is so cute, looks like my MIL's cat. A ragdoll?




Thank you so much for your sweet comments. I couldn't agree more that she is sweet and smart. Yes my cats are ragdolls (two brothers from the same litter!) I'm sure your cat is cute and lovely too! [emoji75]


----------



## riquita

Love this Kelly, NewBVfan!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Beautiful Melbourne weather for tulip festival...


----------



## Moirai

DizzyFairy said:


> Beautiful Melbourne weather for tulip festival...
> 
> View attachment 3126574
> View attachment 3126575
> View attachment 3126576



Lovely photos with the beautiful K and tulips! I like that you can wear your K crossbody, gives it casual chic look.


----------



## JWiseman

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Sharing something casual.
> View attachment 3126331



I think you may have just sold me on the Orange Evelyn! Is this a GM? Classic H orange, feu, or poppy?? I want a bold orange if I go that route.

Love the matching KDT and that AP 
Stylish as always!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

JWiseman said:


> I think you may have just sold me on the Orange Evelyn! Is this a GM? Classic H orange, feu, or poppy?? I want a bold orange if I go that route.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the matching KDT and that AP
> 
> Stylish as always!




Hi JWiseman. Thank you for the compliment. It is a Evelyne PM in Feu Clemence. Not as bright as the classic orange but more intense.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

DizzyFairy said:


> Beautiful Melbourne weather for tulip festival...
> 
> View attachment 3126574
> View attachment 3126575
> View attachment 3126576




Beautiful pics, I love the tulips and your Kelly! They're almost the same color


----------



## H.C.LV.

DizzyFairy said:


> Beautiful Melbourne weather for tulip festival...
> 
> View attachment 3126574
> View attachment 3126575
> View attachment 3126576



How beautiful! The tulip matches your kelly and skirt!!


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Not really in action shots but can't wait to try them on and see how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126415
> View attachment 3126417



Oh My!! I wanted to call my SA tomorrow to ask about these!!  

Are they comfortable??


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> Oh My!! I wanted to call my SA tomorrow to ask about these!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are they comfortable??




Thank you. Yes they are. The quality of the suede is superb. Hope you find them. [emoji4]


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Sharing something casual.
> View attachment 3126331




Love this PrestigeH!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Love this PrestigeH!!!




Thank u very much Smile4me6.


----------



## Julide

Kat.Lee said:


> Not really in action shots but can't wait to try them on and see how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126415
> View attachment 3126417



These are amazing!!Do you mind sharing how high the heel is? TIA!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Julide said:


> These are amazing!!Do you mind sharing how high the heel is? TIA!!




Thank you so much. The heels are 9cm/3.5in high. There's no platform in the front.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Sharing something casual.
> View attachment 3126331



Stunning Evelyne and the elusive black rodeo!!! PrestigeH loving all the arm candy too!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Me too...that black [emoji206]. I've been bugging my SA for endless times but no luck. Instead I got this cutie yesterday though. Also happy with it. (Happy with any of them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126396



Love ur rodeo!!! I have been bugging my SA too for a black rodeo. Have to remind her again [emoji6]



NewBVfan said:


> Probably the filter, I hope this one will do its justice [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3126413



The color looks gorgeous and cute rodeo!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Not really in action shots but can't wait to try them on and see how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126415
> View attachment 3126417



Oooooh nice shoes Kat.Lee!



DizzyFairy said:


> Beautiful Melbourne weather for tulip festival...
> 
> View attachment 3126574
> View attachment 3126575
> View attachment 3126576




Love the backdrop and ur K fits in beautifully[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning Evelyne and the elusive black rodeo!!! PrestigeH loving all the arm candy too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur rodeo!!! I have been bugging my SA too for a black rodeo. Have to remind her again [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you eternallove4bag.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> After 12 hours flight I'm at the other end of the world- is bright and sunny as my K


You look gorgeous Ari. I love your dress. 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Minuit gavroche and Rouge H gator CDC are the perfect companions for my new Celine Box
> 
> View attachment 3125063


Perfect match. 


Always New LV said:


> Got this Etoupe B30 right before sending my skunk-y Blue Izmir B to Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125064


Love the B. Sorry about the skunky one. How do they fix that?


ThingumyPoppy said:


> I'm trying to enjoy the last (not very warm) summer days. Going down town for some small shopping with Lindy
> 
> View attachment 3125365


Very chic. I love your coat.


Kat.Lee said:


> Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125453


You look amazing. Absolutely gorgeous outfit. Your bag is to die for. How are you finding the size? I was offered a mini but when my SA said that it wouldn't hold my iPhone 6+ I didn't even go look at it. Now I am kicking myself. Of course the one he had was black in Epsom leather and while being such a versatile color my least favorite color to carry.


----------



## megt10

NewBVfan said:


> Bringing my new Kelly out to shop at Hermes!!
> 
> View attachment 3125509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125510


Just gorgeous. Iove the color. 


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.


You look so chic. I love everything about the casual outfit with the B.


periogirl28 said:


> Wow that's a super duper compliment and made me LOL! I have to say this was my (first) dream SO bag, it's very special to me. It has a Rose Tyrien contrast lining and matte PHW. Thanks so much!



That is exactly what I would order your bag is truly beautiful.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous Ari. I love your dress.
> 
> Perfect match.
> 
> Love the B. Sorry about the skunky one. How do they fix that?
> 
> Very chic. I love your coat.
> 
> You look amazing. Absolutely gorgeous outfit. Your bag is to die for. How are you finding the size? I was offered a mini but when my SA said that it wouldn't hold my iPhone 6+ I didn't even go look at it. Now I am kicking myself. Of course the one he had was black in Epsom leather and while being such a versatile color my least favorite color to carry.




Thanks!


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Sharing something casual.
> View attachment 3126331


So perfect. It's your fault I am now asking my SA for a black rodeo.


Kat.Lee said:


> Me too...that black [emoji206]. I've been bugging my SA for endless times but no luck. Instead I got this cutie yesterday though. Also happy with it. (Happy with any of them)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126396


I love the one you got.


PrestigeH said:


> Yes Rami. Bug your SA more. I actually ask once for rodeo before I buy anything and after I purchase I will ask again to pls check inventory giving reason that since it is a small box and they may have missed out. . I think my SA has headache when seeing me. But quite effective so far. [emoji317][emoji12]


 Off to send my SA an early morning text. I am sure he will be thrilled


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

NewBVfan said:


> Probably the filter, I hope this one will do its justice [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3126413


Totally does it justice. I love the color. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Not really in action shots but can't wait to try them on and see how they look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126415
> View attachment 3126417


Yep, I need these shoes . I have a cat Princess that looks very similar to your cat. She is a rescue though and her mother was feral. Here she is inspecting my 2 H belts that were supposed to be totally different colors from H.com.


DizzyFairy said:


> Beautiful Melbourne weather for tulip festival...
> 
> View attachment 3126574
> View attachment 3126575
> View attachment 3126576



What great action shots.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> You look amazing. Absolutely gorgeous outfit. Your bag is to die for. How are you finding the size? I was offered a mini but when my SA said that it wouldn't hold my iPhone 6+ I didn't even go look at it. Now I am kicking myself. Of course the one he had was black in Epsom leather and while being such a versatile color my least favorite color to carry.



Thank you so much meg. Iphone6+ can fit in mini. I carry a small wallet (better without any buckle or zipper to prevent from scratching), a pack of tissue, lipstick, lip balm, iphone6 (6+ was borrowed from my son for pic) and my readers with soft cloth bag. That's it, the absolute essentials. I'm not sure about Epsom leather though. It could be a tad harder/stiffer (I could be wrong)! Hope one of these days you'll get another one in a colour that speaks to your heart. Hope this helps.


----------



## Always New LV

@megt10
Still waiting for decision from Paris.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Yep, I need these shoes . I have a cat Princess that looks very similar to your cat. She is a rescue though and her mother was feral. Here she is inspecting my 2 H belts that were supposed to be totally different colors from H.com.




Awwwww she really does look very much like my Cooper. Don't you just love their curious minds, checking things out. Well back to the topic, lovely belts you've got. Love the colours. They suit your wardrobe!


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> Love this, you look spectacular!







juliet827 said:


> Love, love, love this! So chic and modern. Beautiful B too!







eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! But only if u promise to post lots and lots of action shots of ur gorgeous bag!!! Seriously that color is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Rami00 said:


> Love! Love! Love!




Thank you so much! Such compliments make me blush!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> You look lovely. Beautiful B!




Thank you very much! 



DizzyFairy said:


> Beautiful Melbourne weather for tulip festival...
> 
> View attachment 3126574
> View attachment 3126575
> View attachment 3126576




Lovely pics and the flowers, your bag and outfit are gorgeous together!



megt10 said:


> Just gorgeous. Iove the color.
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic. I love everything about the casual outfit with the B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I would order your bag is truly beautiful.




Thanks so much Meg!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much meg. Iphone6+ can fit in mini. I carry a small wallet (better without any buckle or zipper to prevent from scratching), a pack of tissue, lipstick, lip balm, iphone6 (6+ was borrowed from my son for pic) and my readers with soft cloth bag. That's it, the absolute essentials. I'm not sure about Epsom leather though. It could be a tad harder/stiffer (I could be wrong)! Hope one of these days you'll get another one in a colour that speaks to your heart. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126776
> View attachment 3126777



Thank you so much for the picture. It is now back on my list. I asked for the next size up. I love the way yours looks on you. When my SA told me that it was smaller than my mini Berline I didn't think it would work for me. It just might but probably not in Epsom.


----------



## megt10

Always New LV said:


> @megt10
> Still waiting for decision from Paris.



LOL, I won't be headed to Paris anytime soon. My MIL can not travel that far and she can't be left alone either. I wish I could.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Awwwww she really does look very much like my Cooper. Don't you just love their curious minds, checking things out. Well back to the topic, lovely belts you've got. Love the colours. They suit your wardrobe!



Yes, she is very curious. She also likes to chew which is why I watch her like a hawk around leather of any kind. She is a huge fan of H leather.


----------



## agumila

A beautiful day at the beach with my B30 rouge pivoine 








And around the town


----------



## orangeaddict

Trying to decide if I need some Karl loving for my K girly


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> So perfect. It's your fault I am now asking my SA for a black rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the one you got.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to send my SA an early morning text. I am sure he will be thrilled




Hi Megt. Please let me know if it works. [emoji3][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Totally does it justice. I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I need these shoes . I have a cat Princess that looks very similar to your cat. She is a rescue though and her mother was feral. Here she is inspecting my 2 H belts that were supposed to be totally different colors from H.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What great action shots.




Love your counter top. Wow many of u have cats. I have 3 too. All rescue. [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## smile4me6

agumila said:


> A beautiful day at the beach with my B30 rouge pivoine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And around the town




Love, love, love!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> A beautiful day at the beach with my B30 rouge pivoine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And around the town




Great outfit and great match. Weather looks great too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3127127
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I need some Karl loving for my K girly




Looks cute. Let Karl stay. [emoji3]


----------



## MrH

I m wearing my mini bow tie for my good friend party [emoji4][emoji322]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much meg. Iphone6+ can fit in mini. I carry a small wallet (better without any buckle or zipper to prevent from scratching), a pack of tissue, lipstick, lip balm, iphone6 (6+ was borrowed from my son for pic) and my readers with soft cloth bag. That's it, the absolute essentials. I'm not sure about Epsom leather though. It could be a tad harder/stiffer (I could be wrong)! Hope one of these days you'll get another one in a colour that speaks to your heart. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126776
> View attachment 3126777


I loveeee your bag Kat. 


orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3127127
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I need some Karl loving for my K girly


Stunning shot.


----------



## Rami00

MrH said:


> I m wearing my mini bow tie for my good friend party [emoji4][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127228



You look so handsome MrH.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I loveeee your bag Kat.




Thank you so much Rami. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> A beautiful day at the beach with my B30 rouge pivoine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And around the town




Sunny colour bag, sunny weather and a sunny looking you. Lovely!


----------



## Mulan16

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3125752
> 
> 
> Out on a cool and sunny Saturday.



Wow - What a pretty bag! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> Saturday dinner out. Hope you all have a great Saturday/Sunday! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3125453



Love everything in this outfit!


----------



## Serva1

Beautiful action pics Agumila!!!


----------



## Serva1

Mulan16 said:


> Love everything in this outfit!




+1 my words exactly [emoji7]


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Love your counter top. Wow many of u have cats. I have 3 too. All rescue. [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]



I have 2 cats both rescues and they are sisters. I have 2 dogs as well. I am a huge animal lover. 
Speaking of Princess. She helped me choose tonight's outfit for Rosh Hashana services. She is tired now and laying on the mat. I used my Jige for the first time. I have had it for about 4 years. It worked perfectly. The shawl is the PdV and a shout out to JP for helping pick this one to go with the dress. Also wore my RG H bracelets.


----------



## megt10

MrH said:


> I m wearing my mini bow tie for my good friend party [emoji4][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127228



Love it! You look very handsome.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I have 2 cats both rescues and they are sisters. I have 2 dogs as well. I am a huge animal lover.
> 
> Speaking of Princess. She helped me choose tonight's outfit for Rosh Hashana services. She is tired now and laying on the mat. I used my Jige for the first time. I have had it for about 4 years. It worked perfectly. The shawl is the PdV and a shout out to JP for helping pick this one to go with the dress. Also wore my RG H bracelets.




Magnificent. Stuuuuuning Meg. You will definitely be a big head turner tonight. Loooove everything!! Enjoy your event!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mulan16 said:


> Love everything in this outfit!







Serva1 said:


> +1 my words exactly [emoji7]



Thank you so much Mulan16 and Serva1. Appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> Magnificent. Stuuuuuning Meg. You will definitely be a big head turner tonight. Loooove everything!! Enjoy your event!




Btw Princess so cute. Lying on the mat! [emoji74]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I have 2 cats both rescues and they are sisters. I have 2 dogs as well. I am a huge animal lover.
> 
> Speaking of Princess. She helped me choose tonight's outfit for Rosh Hashana services. She is tired now and laying on the mat. I used my Jige for the first time. I have had it for about 4 years. It worked perfectly. The shawl is the PdV and a shout out to JP for helping pick this one to go with the dress. Also wore my RG H bracelets.




Everything in the pictures is excellent. Love Princess too. Sexy Princess and Megt.


----------



## Kat.Lee

prestigeh said:


> everything in the pictures is excellent. Love princess too. Sexy princess and megt.




+1


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Everything in the pictures is excellent. Love Princess too. Sexy Princess and Megt.


Thank you both so much. It was a fun evening. So tired now and ready to sleep. Have to be up in 4 hours.


----------



## MrH

megt10 said:


> Love it! You look very handsome.




[emoji4]thanks


----------



## periogirl28

Mulan16 said:


> Wow - What a pretty bag! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you very much!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

MrH said:


> I m wearing my mini bow tie for my good friend party [emoji4][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127228




Very handsome! I love this little bow


----------



## DizzyFairy

Moirai said:


> Lovely photos with the beautiful K and tulips! I like that you can wear your K crossbody, gives it casual chic look.





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Beautiful pics, I love the tulips and your Kelly! They're almost the same color





H.C.LV. said:


> How beautiful! The tulip matches your kelly and skirt!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning Evelyne and the elusive black rodeo!!! PrestigeH loving all the arm candy too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur rodeo!!! I have been bugging my SA too for a black rodeo. Have to remind her again [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> The color looks gorgeous and cute rodeo!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh nice shoes Kat.Lee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the backdrop and ur K fits in beautifully[emoji173]&#65039;





megt10 said:


> Totally does it justice. I love the color.
> 
> Yep, I need these shoes . I have a cat Princess that looks very similar to your cat. She is a rescue though and her mother was feral. Here she is inspecting my 2 H belts that were supposed to be totally different colors from H.com.
> 
> 
> What great action shots.




Thank you ladies.. Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.. Back to work


----------



## DizzyFairy

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics and the flowers, your bag and outfit are gorgeous together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Meg!



Thank you... 
I picked to stand next to yellow tulips to match the dress .. Hahahah


----------



## periogirl28

DH's casual H with mine, out at the weekend,


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3127641
> 
> DH's casual H with mine, out at the weekend,




That's very cute. Smart looking too.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> That's very cute. Smart looking too.




Thank you. Actually I am thinking of borrowing his Barda myself! 
Love your recent action pics, isn't the PM Rodeo just too cute?!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3127641
> 
> DH's casual H with mine, out at the weekend,



What a handsome couple. Your bag is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## megt10

agumila said:


> A beautiful day at the beach with my B30 rouge pivoine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And around the town


Adorable. Love your dress. Your bag is so pretty. We are neighbors too.


orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3127127
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I need some Karl loving for my K girly



What a cute charm. Looks great on your bag.


----------



## ThierryH

Ladies - and Gents, Thank you so much for sharing your treasures! This is such a great thread, always love seeing everyone's H in action!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> What a handsome couple. Your bag is such a gorgeous color.



Thank you Meg, love your sunny Jige, the colour is so uplifting!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purrsey

Many H action pics to drool on. Thanks for sharing. 

My bolide at the tailor today.


----------



## Moirai

agumila said:


> A beautiful day at the beach with my B30 rouge pivoine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And around the town



You and your B look gorgeous!



orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3127127
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I need some Karl loving for my K girly



Love that classic Kelly with or without Karl 



MrH said:


> I m wearing my mini bow tie for my good friend party [emoji4][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127228



You wear the bow tie with such flair! Hope you had a great time.



megt10 said:


> I have 2 cats both rescues and they are sisters. I have 2 dogs as well. I am a huge animal lover.
> Speaking of Princess. She helped me choose tonight's outfit for Rosh Hashana services. She is tired now and laying on the mat. I used my Jige for the first time. I have had it for about 4 years. It worked perfectly. The shawl is the PdV and a shout out to JP for helping pick this one to go with the dress. Also wore my RG H bracelets.



You look amazing! Love it all!
I see Princess has a nice cozy spot to sleep. I had two cats who were also rescues, one male and one female, different ages and personalities. The older male was so tolerant of the younger temperamental female.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. Actually I am thinking of borrowing his Barda myself!
> Love your recent action pics, isn't the PM Rodeo just too cute?!




Thank u Periogirl. I am still looking at ur pic. Really find the pink beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Many H action pics to drool on. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My bolide at the tailor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127686




Well captured angle. Like an architectural image. Ur bolide looks elegant.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3127641
> 
> DH's casual H with mine, out at the weekend,



You B is beautiful and so feminine next to your DH's dark bag. Such a handsome couple!



Purrsey said:


> Many H action pics to drool on. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My bolide at the tailor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127686



Look at all that textile! Your Bolide is looking good.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> I have 2 cats both rescues and they are sisters. I have 2 dogs as well. I am a huge animal lover.
> Speaking of Princess. She helped me choose tonight's outfit for Rosh Hashana services. She is tired now and laying on the mat. I used my Jige for the first time. I have had it for about 4 years. It worked perfectly. The shawl is the PdV and a shout out to JP for helping pick this one to go with the dress. Also wore my RG H bracelets.


 Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrH

Moirai said:


> You and your B look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that classic Kelly with or without Karl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wear the bow tie with such flair! Hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! Love it all!
> 
> I see Princess has a nice cozy spot to sleep. I had two cats who were also rescues, one male and one female, different ages and personalities. The older male was so tolerant of the younger temperamental female.




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## marina230

Few pictures from this weekend. Thank you so much for letting me share them with you!


----------



## PrestigeH

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3127798
> View attachment 3127799
> View attachment 3127800
> 
> Few pictures from this weekend. Thank you so much for letting me share them with you!




Beautiful collection.


----------



## marina230

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful collection.




Thank you so much!!


----------



## jenniferx430

Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.


----------



## marina230

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> 
> View attachment 3127909


 So pretty! I was trying the same shades last night at Dior store. Love them!


----------



## marina230

megt10 said:


> I have 2 cats both rescues and they are sisters. I have 2 dogs as well. I am a huge animal lover.
> Speaking of Princess. She helped me choose tonight's outfit for Rosh Hashana services. She is tired now and laying on the mat. I used my Jige for the first time. I have had it for about 4 years. It worked perfectly. The shawl is the PdV and a shout out to JP for helping pick this one to go with the dress. Also wore my RG H bracelets.


 Just picture perfect!


----------



## periogirl28

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> 
> View attachment 3127909



That's super cute!


----------



## Love_Couture

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> 
> View attachment 3127909



Love the color.  It matches your shoes too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

MrH said:


> I m wearing my mini bow tie for my good friend party [emoji4][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127228




Darling MrH!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> I have 2 cats both rescues and they are sisters. I have 2 dogs as well. I am a huge animal lover.
> Speaking of Princess. She helped me choose tonight's outfit for Rosh Hashana services. She is tired now and laying on the mat. I used my Jige for the first time. I have had it for about 4 years. It worked perfectly. The shawl is the PdV and a shout out to JP for helping pick this one to go with the dress. Also wore my RG H bracelets.



Stunning shots Megt !! Your little helper is just too cute.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Purrsey said:


> Many H action pics to drool on. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My bolide at the tailor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127686



Ms. Bolide fits very well with the backdrop.  Thanks for sharing your mini Constance interior. This is how much I put inside the TPM evelyne as well.


----------



## H.C.LV.

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> 
> View attachment 3127909



Wow this size suits you PERFECTLY!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> A beautiful day at the beach with my B30 rouge pivoine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And around the town



Ur RP B is GORGEOUS and I love ur dress too agumila!



orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3127127
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I need some Karl loving for my K girly



Very stylish!



MrH said:


> I m wearing my mini bow tie for my good friend party [emoji4][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127228



Super cool MrH!



megt10 said:


> I have 2 cats both rescues and they are sisters. I have 2 dogs as well. I am a huge animal lover.
> 
> Speaking of Princess. She helped me choose tonight's outfit for Rosh Hashana services. She is tired now and laying on the mat. I used my Jige for the first time. I have had it for about 4 years. It worked perfectly. The shawl is the PdV and a shout out to JP for helping pick this one to go with the dress. Also wore my RG H bracelets.



Omg megt10, from the dress to the shawl to the Jige... Total perfection[emoji122][emoji122]



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3127641
> 
> DH's casual H with mine, out at the weekend,



What a cool pink[emoji176]



Purrsey said:


> Many H action pics to drool on. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My bolide at the tailor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127686



Wow! She looks amazing!



marina230 said:


> View attachment 3127798
> View attachment 3127799
> View attachment 3127800
> 
> Few pictures from this weekend. Thank you so much for letting me share them with you!



Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;



jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> 
> View attachment 3127909




Glad ur K is ok! She looks beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Finally got some time today and went to ... Where else but my fav store [emoji6]... Tried it on and just walked out wearing the CSGM brandebourgs [emoji176] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
... Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got some time today and went to ... Where else but my fav store [emoji6]... Tried it on and just walked out wearing the CSGM brandebourgs [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thanks for letting me share!


Looks lovely !Such a vibrant colors!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Looks lovely !Such a vibrant colors!




Thank u so much Bopmops!


----------



## Bobmops

Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
( I know I went crazy on gold color )))


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
> 
> But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
> 
> ( I know I went crazy on gold color )))




Whoa!!! That's a beauty!!! Looks spectacular Bopmops!!!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! That's a beauty!!! Looks spectacular Bopmops!!!



Really !?)) I'm very glad ! 
I felt way over loaded )


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Really !?)) I'm very glad !
> I felt way over loaded )




Omg r u kidding!  it looks spectacular!!! Beautiful eye candy!!! Am a big fan of their bracelets!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg r u kidding!  it looks spectacular!!! Beautiful eye candy!!! Am a big fan of their bracelets!


Oh, they are wonderful, totally agree!
Thanks for compliments!)


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you Meg, love your sunny Jige, the colour is so uplifting!


Thank you. Orange is my favorite color. It is a happy color. I can't believe it has taken me so many years before using the bag.


Purrsey said:


> Many H action pics to drool on. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My bolide at the tailor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127686


That is a great picture.


Moirai said:


> You and your B look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that classic Kelly with or without Karl
> 
> 
> 
> You wear the bow tie with such flair! Hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! Love it all!
> I see Princess has a nice cozy spot to sleep. I had two cats who were also rescues, one male and one female, different ages and personalities. The older male was so tolerant of the younger temperamental female.


Thank you so much. My two girls look completely different Sammie is a tortie and is a wild child. Princess as her name would imply is pretty much perfect. So mellow and obedient. They are like night and day. 


Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you so much Rami.


----------



## megt10

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3127798
> View attachment 3127799
> View attachment 3127800
> 
> Few pictures from this weekend. Thank you so much for letting me share them with you!


OMG, we are bag twin I think. Turquoise chevre 30 B GHW? The other bag is also stunning. You as always are looking fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marina230

megt10 said:


> OMG, we are bag twin I think. Turquoise chevre 30 B GHW? The other bag is also stunning. You as always are looking fabulous.




Thank you Meg!!! I always admire your style!!! Yes, we are almost twins. My is Togo and another bag belongs my BFF it is a gorgeous croc.


----------



## marina230

Bobmops said:


> Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
> 
> But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
> 
> ( I know I went crazy on gold color )))




Absolute love it!!! I have a weakness for GHW and gold in general.


----------



## megt10

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> CH]3127909[/ATTACH]


Love it. You look so cute wearing it casually. Your shoes are a perfect match. I am glad that no damage was done to the bag. I leave in fear of getting caught in the rain with one of my bags.



marina230 said:


> Just picture perfect!


Aww, thank you.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Stunning shots Megt !! Your little helper is just too cute.


Thanks so much. She was back again helping me get ready for services this morning. I also had a little doggie help. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Ur RP B is GORGEOUS and I love ur dress too agumila!
> 
> 
> 
> Very stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cool MrH!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg megt10, from the dress to the shawl to the Jige... Total perfection[emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool pink[emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! She looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad ur K is ok! She looks beautiful!


You are so kind. Thank you.


eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got some time today and went to ... Where else but my fav store [emoji6]... Tried it on and just walked out wearing the CSGM brandebourgs [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thanks for letting me share!


OMG, that shawl is amazing. It looks so good on you. Love the cw. I am heading to H tomorrow. I am going to see if they have this one.


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
> But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
> ( I know I went crazy on gold color )))



Love it.


----------



## megt10

Back for services this morning. I wore my De La Mer shawl for the first time with my picotin. This bag I have gotten so much use out of. It was cold in synagogue so I started out wearing the shawl cowboy style and then draped around my shoulders. Since I only had a few hours of sleep I got a little extra help from Princess the cat and Misha the Maltese. He was so not happy I was leaving yet again.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Back for services this morning. I wore my De La Mer shawl for the first time with my picotin. This bag I have gotten so much use out of. It was cold in synagogue so I started out wearing the shawl cowboy style and then draped around my shoulders. Since I only had a few hours of sleep I got a little extra help from Princess the cat and Misha the Maltese. He was so not happy I was leaving yet again.




Oooooh look at u megt10!!! Just love seeing ur amazing collection of shawls and bags in action and as for misha... Honestly he is the CUTEST[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> OMG, that shawl is amazing. It looks so good on you. Love the cw. I am heading to H tomorrow. I am going to see if they have this one.




I would totally recommend it megt10!!! So fabulous in person[emoji7]... Can't wait to see what u choose!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got some time today and went to ... Where else but my fav store [emoji6]... Tried it on and just walked out wearing the CSGM brandebourgs [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thanks for letting me share!



Yay! My favourite. You bought it like a boss! Love it! LOL! I have in beige and bleu cw.

This looks gorgeous on you! Perfection. More mod shots please.


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
> But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
> ( I know I went crazy on gold color )))



I played with blvgari clutch last week at the boutique. Yours is stunning! 

Love .... LOVE this shot. Gold is on point.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Yay! My favourite. You bought it like a boss! Love it! LOL! I have in beige and bleu cw.
> 
> This looks gorgeous on you! Perfection. More mod shots please.




Oh Rami u r the sweetest!!! I want to see urs badly now!!! Wow beige and Bleu sounds gorgeous!!! And now that colder weather is almost upon us planning on wearing my shawls to death[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]... U all will be so tired of my action shots by the end of winter I swear [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Yay! My favourite. You bought it like a boss! Love it! LOL! I have in beige and bleu cw.
> 
> This looks gorgeous on you! Perfection. More mod shots please.




Oh btw totally forgot to update u on the silk in wallet that I had bought! I have been using it nonstop since I got it and it's just FABULOUS!!! Just love how easy it is to get in and out of the wallet and god it's spacious! Since it's really flat it's easy to get into bags who's width is not that much!!! The silk inside makes it so easy to get the cards in and out!!! All in all I am just loving that purchase!!! R u still considering buying one?


----------



## megt10

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> Back for services this morning. I wore my De La Mer shawl for the first time with my picotin. This bag I have gotten so much use out of. It was cold in synagogue so I started out wearing the shawl cowboy style and then draped around my shoulders. Since I only had a few hours of sleep I got a little extra help from Princess the cat and Misha the Maltese. He was so not happy I was leaving yet again.



*Megt* - Nice alarm clock and stylists that you got there.  I envy that you can still wear your short sleeve dress.  Fall has arrived in the Pacific NW so no more summer clothes but I'm glad to take my shawls out.  Can't wait to wear my 'Phoenix'.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh btw totally forgot to update u on the silk in wallet that I had bought! I have been using it nonstop since I got it and it's just FABULOUS!!! Just love how easy it is to get in and out of the wallet and god it's spacious! Since it's really flat it's easy to get into bags who's width is not that much!!! The silk inside makes it so easy to get the cards in and out!!! All in all I am just loving that purchase!!! R u still considering buying one?



I just love you. You remembered. I went to the boutique and was shown 5 colors by my SA. I was leaning towards yellow ... I know.. Don't ask. My SA was like Rami, I am not sure if it's you.. Sleep on it for couple of days. LOL! He knows me so well. I can't decide on the color. I love the beautiful silk patterns on the inside ... Well, I call it ... All business outside and party on the inside. I am so glad that you are loving yours. I can't wait to be your twin.


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Back for services this morning. I wore my De La Mer shawl for the first time with my picotin. This bag I have gotten so much use out of. It was cold in synagogue so I started out wearing the shawl cowboy style and then draped around my shoulders. Since I only had a few hours of sleep I got a little extra help from Princess the cat and Misha the Maltese. He was so not happy I was leaving yet again.




So pretty! What color is your Picotin? Tosca?

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami u r the sweetest!!! I want to see urs badly now!!! Wow beige and Bleu sounds gorgeous!!! And now that colder weather is almost upon us planning on wearing my shawls to death[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]... U all will be so tired of my action shots by the end of winter I swear [emoji1][emoji1]



Hahaha! Can't wait. Here is mine.


----------



## M0DW4N483

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> Very casual chic.
> View attachment 3127909







Bobmops said:


> Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
> 
> But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
> 
> ( I know I went crazy on gold color )))



U look glamorous.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got some time today and went to ... Where else but my fav store [emoji6]... Tried it on and just walked out wearing the CSGM brandebourgs [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thanks for letting me share!





Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! Can't wait. Here is mine.



I love both of your shawls!!!
Eternallove, you love fantastic in pink/fuchsia.
Rami, that is an awesome pic! It's ginormous!


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Back for services this morning. I wore my De La Mer shawl for the first time with my picotin. This bag I have gotten so much use out of. It was cold in synagogue so I started out wearing the shawl cowboy style and then draped around my shoulders. Since I only had a few hours of sleep I got a little extra help from Princess the cat and Misha the Maltese. He was so not happy I was leaving yet again.



Another stunning outfit, Meg! I love the gorgeous colors of the shawl.



Bobmops said:


> Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
> But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
> ( I know I went crazy on gold color )))



Nice bracelet! The ring is impressive too.



marina230 said:


> View attachment 3127798
> View attachment 3127799
> View attachment 3127800
> 
> Few pictures from this weekend. Thank you so much for letting me share them with you!



Looking very glamorous! Beautiful Birkins!


----------



## Moirai

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> 
> View attachment 3127909



You and K look so cute! Love the glasses. That's something that would happen to me, LOL, so I keep a small folded plastic bag in my Kelly.


----------



## Kat.Lee

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3127798
> View attachment 3127799
> View attachment 3127800
> 
> Few pictures from this weekend. Thank you so much for letting me share them with you!



Lovely blues!


----------



## Kat.Lee

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> 
> View attachment 3127909




That's a really cute K25!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
> 
> But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
> 
> ( I know I went crazy on gold color )))



Gold is back! Lovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Back for services this morning. I wore my De La Mer shawl for the first time with my picotin. This bag I have gotten so much use out of. It was cold in synagogue so I started out wearing the shawl cowboy style and then draped around my shoulders. Since I only had a few hours of sleep I got a little extra help from Princess the cat and Misha the Maltese. He was so not happy I was leaving yet again.



Another fabulous ensemble. How lovely you look meg.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got some time today and went to ... Where else but my fav store [emoji6]... Tried it on and just walked out wearing the CSGM brandebourgs [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thanks for letting me share!







Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! Can't wait. Here is mine.



Heyyy two twins here! May I join the party? I don't have a beautiful backdrop like you both though, only clipped it on top of the curtain lol. Please don't mind that [emoji16]! 
Now we see three different CWs here. Awesome! Mine is Blanc/Noir/Mastic.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Heyyy two twins here! May I join the party? I don't have a beautiful backdrop like you both though, only clipped it on top of the curtain lol. Please don't mind that [emoji16]!
> Now we see three different CWs here. Awesome! Mine is Blanc/Noir/Mastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128455
> View attachment 3128454



Yay!!!! Brandebourg party is on!   artyhat:

Kat, It looks so elegant on you.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh look at u megt10!!! Just love seeing ur amazing collection of shawls and bags in action and as for misha... Honestly he is the CUTEST[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you so much. You are so kind Eternal! I agree, I thin Misha is pretty darn cute and he has the best personality.


eternallove4bag said:


> I would totally recommend it megt10!!! So fabulous in person[emoji7]... Can't wait to see what u choose!


I hope they have it. I already have it in 2 cw's but that's never stopped me before. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami u r the sweetest!!! I want to see urs badly now!!! Wow beige and Bleu sounds gorgeous!!! And now that colder weather is almost upon us planning on wearing my shawls to death[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]... U all will be so tired of my action shots by the end of winter I swear [emoji1][emoji1]


I seriously doubt anyone could ever get tired of your action shots.


chkpfbeliever said:


> *Megt* - Nice alarm clock and stylists that you got there.  I envy that you can still wear your short sleeve dress.  Fall has arrived in the Pacific NW so no more summer clothes but I'm glad to take my shawls out.  Can't wait to wear my 'Phoenix'.  Thanks for sharing.


I envy your cooler weather. Have I mentioned my jacket obsession/ collection. I love a great sweater dress, tights and boots with a cropped leather jacket.


----------



## megt10

HGT said:


> So pretty! What color is your Picotin? Tosca?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes.


Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! Can't wait. Here is mine.


Love it.


Moirai said:


> Another stunning outfit, Meg! I love the gorgeous colors of the shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bracelet! The ring is impressive too.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very glamorous! Beautiful Birkins!


Thanks so much.


Kat.Lee said:


> Another fabulous ensemble. How lovely you look meg.


You are kind. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Heyyy two twins here! May I join the party? I don't have a beautiful backdrop like you both though, only clipped it on top of the curtain lol. Please don't mind that [emoji16]!
> Now we see three different CWs here. Awesome! Mine is Blanc/Noir/Mastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128455
> View attachment 3128454



You are so gorgeous. We are twins on the shawl. I think this was the one that started my interest in more neutral shawls.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> You are so gorgeous. We are twins on the shawl. I think this was the one that started my interest in more neutral shawls.



Thank you so much meg. Yeah another twin! The more the merrier!![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; Love the pattern so much.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Yay!!!! Brandebourg party is on!   artyhat:
> 
> Kat, It looks so elegant on you.



Thank you so much Rami. You are always kind and sweet!


----------



## louboutal

Kat.Lee said:


> Heyyy two twins here! May I join the party? I don't have a beautiful backdrop like you both though, only clipped it on top of the curtain lol. Please don't mind that [emoji16]!
> Now we see three different CWs here. Awesome! Mine is Blanc/Noir/Mastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128455
> View attachment 3128454




Gorgeous!! This is the CW I've been trying to find! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

louboutal said:


> Gorgeous!! This is the CW I've been trying to find! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much louboutal. I can see why since I'm also a neutral and love black kind of person like yourself. I'm sure you'll find it. [emoji4]


----------



## louboutal

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much louboutal. I can see why since I'm also a neutral and love black kind of person like yourself. I'm sure you'll find it. [emoji4]




Yes, exactly!!! Neutrals and Black. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I hope you're right! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Heyyy two twins here! May I join the party? I don't have a beautiful backdrop like you both though, only clipped it on top of the curtain lol. Please don't mind that [emoji16]!
> Now we see three different CWs here. Awesome! Mine is Blanc/Noir/Mastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128455
> View attachment 3128454




All of u have beautiful accessories. Didn't know it is so huge. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## M0DW4N483




----------



## PrestigeH

M0DW4N483 said:


> View attachment 3128589




Love the blue. Is it BA?


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> All of u have beautiful accessories. Didn't know it is so huge. Gorgeous!!!



Thank you so much PretigeH. It's 140x140cm in size; like a little blanket, right? [emoji16] Keeps us warm and stylish at the same time. [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Love all the action pics. Allow me to join in too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Allow me to join in too.
> 
> View attachment 3128593



Love the BB. That's a nice way to showcase the silk and I love the CW too. Neighbour?


----------



## Kat.Lee

M0DW4N483 said:


> View attachment 3128589



Pretty and calming colour.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Love the BB. That's a nice way to showcase the silk and I love the CW too. Neighbour?




Thank u my Beloved neighbor. [emoji3] what does CW stand for? Pardon me.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u my Beloved neighbor. [emoji3] what does CW stand for? Pardon me.



Sorry for the confusion - colour way it is.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Sorry for the confusion - colour way it is.




Cool. I learn something. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Cool. I learn something. [emoji3]



No worries. I do too. Wish you a great week ahead!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> Heyyy two twins here! May I join the party? I don't have a beautiful backdrop like you both though, only clipped it on top of the curtain lol. Please don't mind that [emoji16]!
> Now we see three different CWs here. Awesome! Mine is Blanc/Noir/Mastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128455
> View attachment 3128454




Hi Kat,


U look stunning in this! Btw is this the current season or past season pc?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ice75 said:


> Hi Kat,
> 
> 
> U look stunning in this! Btw is this the current season or past season pc?



Thank you so much. I purchased it in March this year. Not sure if it's called last season or current season. But I did call my SA just now and asked. They still carry this pattern in store, in both cashmere and silk, 90 and 140cm. Perhaps you could check your local store or H.com where I saw available online as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. I purchased it in March this year. Not sure if it's called last season or current season. But I did call my SA just now and asked. They still carry this pattern in store, in both cashmere and silk, 90 and 140cm. Perhaps you could check your local store or H.com where I saw available online as well. Hope this helps.


 
Thanks dear. I believe yours is the 140cm?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ice75 said:


> Thanks dear. I believe yours is the 140cm?



You're welcome. Yes it is 140cm cashmere. There are 3 CWs available, black, blue, pink (fuschia) as far as I know. Perhaps there are more. Hope you find the one you like. [emoji4]


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> You're welcome. Yes it is 140cm cashmere. There are 3 CWs available, black, blue, pink (fuschia) as far as I know. Perhaps there are more. Hope you find the one you like. [emoji4]


 
I like the one you have. Now I'm asking SA to check whether they still have it in stock.


Thank you for your quick reply. Appreciates!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ice75 said:


> I like the one you have. Now I'm asking SA to check whether they still have it in stock.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply. Appreciates!



Don't mention it. My pleasure. Btw the name is Brandebourgs! Good luck and hope to see your reveal soon! [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Back for services this morning. I wore my De La Mer shawl for the first time with my picotin. This bag I have gotten so much use out of. It was cold in synagogue so I started out wearing the shawl cowboy style and then draped around my shoulders. Since I only had a few hours of sleep I got a little extra help from Princess the cat and Misha the Maltese. He was so not happy I was leaving yet again.



Always very elegant and inspirational !


----------



## Bobmops

marina230 said:


> Absolute love it!!! I have a weakness for GHW and gold in general.


 
Thanks Marina230 for your kindness!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! Can't wait. Here is mine.



Wow!! I should have been getting this color instead of pink ...
It's just soo perfect!!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> I played with blvgari clutch last week at the boutique. Yours is stunning!
> 
> Love .... LOVE this shot. Gold is on point.



Thank you Rami ! 
I don't own H bags so far , unfortunately so I play with Bvlgari (((


----------



## Kat.Lee

Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703



Such a divine bag !!! I'm soo envious )


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Heyyy two twins here! May I join the party? I don't have a beautiful backdrop like you both though, only clipped it on top of the curtain lol. Please don't mind that [emoji16]!
> Now we see three different CWs here. Awesome! Mine is Blanc/Noir/Mastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128455
> View attachment 3128454



It's perfection as always!!! Great pairing!!


----------



## H.C.LV.

megt10 said:


> Back for services this morning. I wore my De La Mer shawl for the first time with my picotin. This bag I have gotten so much use out of. It was cold in synagogue so I started out wearing the shawl cowboy style and then draped around my shoulders. Since I only had a few hours of sleep I got a little extra help from Princess the cat and Misha the Maltese. He was so not happy I was leaving yet again.



Meg I really love your pico and matching shawl


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703



 Delicious!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

Bobmops said:


> Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
> 
> But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
> 
> ( I know I went crazy on gold color )))




Hi, lovely photo. How do you find your Bvlgari bag, I was looking at the shiny navy version?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Such a divine bag !!! I'm soo envious )







Bobmops said:


> It's perfection as always!!! Great pairing!!







H.C.LV. said:


> Delicious!



Thank you so much ladies. Appreciate it.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703




Gorgeous


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703




Definitely the mini C ... your gorgeous bag is haunting my dreams, I'm obsessed!!


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> Don't mention it. My pleasure. Btw the name is Brandebourgs! Good luck and hope to see your reveal soon! [emoji4]



Thanks dear!


----------



## ThierryH

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703



Kat, Your bag is TDF! Such an elegant treasure! Enjoy! And what a cool pic!


----------



## megt10

M0DW4N483 said:


> View attachment 3128589


Love it.


PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Allow me to join in too.
> 
> View attachment 3128593


Great bag. You have such a wonderful collection.


Bobmops said:


> Always very elegant and inspirational !


Thank you. You are very kind.


Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703


That's easy, the bag!


H.C.LV. said:


> Meg I really love your pico and matching shawl


Thank you so much.


----------



## Bobmops

ellietilly said:


> Hi, lovely photo. How do you find your Bvlgari bag, I was looking at the shiny navy version?


Thanks ellietilly!! 
It's nice quality and lovely model. I was thinking about Chanel bag but found it annoying it's soo many fakes around ...pity actually((
So Bvlgari was next in my list )


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag. You have such a wonderful collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You are very kind.
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy, the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.




Thank you Megt.


----------



## ellietilly

Bobmops said:


> Thanks ellietilly!!
> 
> It's nice quality and lovely model. I was thinking about Chanel bag but found it annoying it's soo many fakes around ...pity actually((
> 
> So Bvlgari was next in my list )




Ah, good point. I've been browsing the new Chanel collection online and a few look promising but I do love this one, a screen shot from the Bvlgari IG:


----------



## NewBVfan

Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!


----------



## PrestigeH

NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!




Excellent combo. Very nice.


----------



## Bobmops

Well, I never realized how hard is it to take photo))) 
I like to wear my Brandebourgs in a funny way )


----------



## Bobmops

ellietilly said:


> Ah, good point. I've been browsing the new Chanel collection online and a few look promising but I do love this one, a screen shot from the Bvlgari IG:
> 
> View attachment 3128745


Oh, beautiful color!! I think ,I have a bigger model , but should buy this one as well ))( I green leather


----------



## Bobmops

NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!



Soo cool!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703



This bag is the biggest eye candy! Literally lol


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Well, I never realized how hard is it to take photo)))
> I like to wear my Brandebourgs in a funny way )


 
This color look gorgeous on. I need to experiment with colors rather than sticking to neutrals all the time.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> This color look gorgeous on. I need to experiment with colors rather than sticking to neutrals all the time.


Thank you Rami, I m about neutrals .. I don't know what get in to me to buy that color ))) I'm blaming the pregnancy))


----------



## Myrkur

Tyger Tyger in Wien


----------



## Moirai

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3128831
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger in Wien



LOVE THIS! Gorgeous, Myrkur!

Rami, you started a new CSGM posting trend!


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3128831
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger in Wien




I love all the CSGM you ladies posted here. Keep it coming.


----------



## Rami00

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3128831
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger in Wien


 
You are killing me Myrkur! This color is just gorgeous. I think ...I need this for fall/winter. Ugh so many things on my list.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Allow me to join in too.
> 
> View attachment 3128593


 
PrestigeH Gorgeous! Atleast, we wont have to fight for the black one. I have one on the left side of my closet. LMAO


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> LOVE THIS! Gorgeous, Myrkur!
> 
> Rami, you started a new CSGM posting trend!


 
 I am so loving these. I am a big CSGM fan.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> PrestigeH Gorgeous! Atleast, we wont have to fight for the black one. I have one on the left side of my closet. LMAO




Yes peace. But I won't mind stealing urs. Two is better than one. [emoji78][emoji75]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes peace. But I won't mind stealing urs. Two is better than one. [emoji78][emoji75]



Can I join in please? [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Can I join in please? [emoji16]




Yes please. With you around, my chance will be much higher. She will be distracted by your collection. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous







ellietilly said:


> Definitely the mini C ... your gorgeous bag is haunting my dreams, I'm obsessed!!







ThierryH said:


> Kat, Your bag is TDF! Such an elegant treasure! Enjoy! And what a cool pic!







Rami00 said:


> This bag is the biggest eye candy! Literally lol



Thank you everyone for your kind comments. That was fun stealing the sweetness! [emoji13]


----------



## Kat.Lee

prestigeh said:


> yes please. With you around, my chance will be much higher. She will be distracted by your collection. [emoji16]



l o l!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3128831
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger in Wien



Love the Tyger Tyger and Wien too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kitty S.

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703




Your eye candy is sweeter for sure[emoji39][emoji171]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> You are killing me Myrkur! This color is just gorgeous. I think ...I need this for fall/winter. Ugh so many things on my list.



+1. I'll check it out soon. Tyger Tyger here I come!!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> I am so loving these. I am a big CSGM fan.



CSGMs are just gorgeous! Sorry I can't join in on the fun since I don't have one .  But when I get my first one, I'll post it just like that .


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Well, I never realized how hard is it to take photo)))
> 
> I like to wear my Brandebourgs in a funny way )



Lovely colour!


----------



## Kat.Lee

NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!



All the Vibrant colours in this pic.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Yes peace. But I won't mind stealing urs. Two is better than one. [emoji78][emoji75]


 


PrestigeH said:


> Yes please. With you around, my chance will be much higher. She will be distracted by your collection. [emoji16]


 


Kat.Lee said:


> l o l!!!


 
LOL! I love you guys :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I just love you. You remembered. I went to the boutique and was shown 5 colors by my SA. I was leaning towards yellow ... I know.. Don't ask. My SA was like Rami, I am not sure if it's you.. Sleep on it for couple of days. LOL! He knows me so well. I can't decide on the color. I love the beautiful silk patterns on the inside ... Well, I call it ... All business outside and party on the inside. I am so glad that you are loving yours. I can't wait to be your twin.



Oooooh can't wait to see which one u decide on! I have to say the choices r just fabulous!! U can't go wrong with any of ur fantastic color choices.. U have amazing taste rami[emoji173]&#65039;... Yellow hmmmm... Honestly I absolutely love yellow[emoji16]



Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! Can't wait. Here is mine.



Omg what a fabulous color choice!!!! Love love love it Rami!!! U look so picturesque rami[emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> Heyyy two twins here! May I join the party? I don't have a beautiful backdrop like you both though, only clipped it on top of the curtain lol. Please don't mind that [emoji16]!
> Now we see three different CWs here. Awesome! Mine is Blanc/Noir/Mastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128455
> View attachment 3128454



Oh Kat.Lee honored to be triplets with u[emoji12]... This party is going to be super fun!!! Now I want more in both ur and Rami's colorways!!! U look spectacular [emoji173]&#65039;... Am on a hunt for a black and white CSGM!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> +1. I'll check it out soon. Tyger Tyger here I come!!


hahaha! Especially this cw..I could see it pairing so well with beige/Ivory/khakis/blacks. 


Moirai said:


> CSGMs are just gorgeous! Sorry I can't join in on the fun since I don't have one .  But when I get my first one, I'll post it just like that .


aww Moirai... If it makes you feel better...I have only two. Since, I live on the East Coast ..Canada (Freakin North Pole) I'd get to use these a lot. I can't wait to see your pick for the first one.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> I love both of your shawls!!!
> 
> Eternallove, you love fantastic in pink/fuchsia.
> 
> Rami, that is an awesome pic! It's ginormous!



Thank u so much Moirai! Never thought I was a pink girl till I found myself all attired in pink/Fuchsia and at H's doorstep! Even my SA commented that she thought I wasn't a pink kinda a gal [emoji6][emoji6]... With H I guess never say never[emoji12]



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. You are so kind Eternal! I agree, I thin Misha is pretty darn cute and he has the best personality.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they have it. I already have it in 2 cw's but that's never stopped me before.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt anyone could ever get tired of your action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Awwww megt10 thank u so much!!! And honestly after seeing rami and Kat.Lee's CW I am so tempted to get it in more CWs!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

M0DW4N483 said:


> View attachment 3128589


Love ur Clic H[emoji173]&#65039;




PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Allow me to join in too.
> 
> View attachment 3128593



Love it PrestigeH!!! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703



Oh ur C takes the cake!!! YUMMY!!!



NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!



So pretty!!



Bobmops said:


> Well, I never realized how hard is it to take photo)))
> 
> I like to wear my Brandebourgs in a funny way )



Yay!! Twinsies!!! I am officially in LOVE with this shawl!!!



Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3128831
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger in Wien




Oooooh loving all the CSGMs being posted!!! Such a huge fan of Tyger Tyger! Urs looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> PrestigeH Gorgeous! Atleast, we wont have to fight for the black one. I have one on the left side of my closet. LMAO





PrestigeH said:


> Yes peace. But I won't mind stealing urs. Two is better than one. [emoji78][emoji75]





Kat.Lee said:


> Can I join in please? [emoji16]





PrestigeH said:


> Yes please. With you around, my chance will be much higher. She will be distracted by your collection. [emoji16]



While you guys are all distracted, I'll sneak in and grab PrestigeH's gorgeous black B and rodeo!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> While you guys are all distracted, I'll sneak in and grab PrestigeH's gorgeous black B and rodeo!



Can I pleeeeease "paper scissors rock" with you for his black rodeo?[emoji111]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur Clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it PrestigeH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ur C takes the cake!!! YUMMY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! Twinsies!!! I am officially in LOVE with this shawl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh loving all the CSGMs being posted!!! Such a huge fan of Tyger Tyger! Urs looks gorgeous!!




Thank you Eternallove4bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> While you guys are all distracted, I'll sneak in and grab PrestigeH's gorgeous black B and rodeo!




Moirai. U notti. Spank spank. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Can I pleeeeease "paper scissors rock" with you for his black rodeo?[emoji111]&#127995;




Kat u r supposed to be my neighbour. We need to build neighborliness. [emoji48][emoji49]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat u r supposed to be my neighbour. We need to build neighborliness. [emoji48][emoji49]



I AM still but I can't let Moirai take that horsey away. Might as well grab my 50/50 chance to win it back. Or can I just borrow it from you on a long term basis? [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Kat u r supposed to be my neighbour. We need to build neighborliness. [emoji48][emoji49]


 


Moirai said:


> While you guys are all distracted, I'll sneak in and grab PrestigeH's gorgeous black B and rodeo!


 


Kat.Lee said:


> Can I pleeeeease "paper scissors rock" with you for his black rodeo?[emoji111]&#55356;&#57339;


 
Hellooooooooo!!GUYS... I love you all so much but that black rodeo is MINE. Period.


Kat "Love thy neighbor" lol. I am on your left.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I AM still but I can't let Moirai take that horsey away. Might as well grab my 50/50 chance to win it back. Or can I just borrow it from you on a long term basis? [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;




Lol I love u all ladies. Very fun here. This place is like another world. (And yes to Kat). [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Hellooooooooo!!GUYS... I love you all so much but that black rodeo is MINE. Period.
> 
> 
> Kat "Love thy neighbor" lol. I am on your left.







PrestigeH said:


> Lol I love u all ladies. Very fun here. This place is like another world. (And yes to Kat). [emoji3]



Awww I'll give in. Rami dear you can have it! "I don't like confrontations! - Rex the dinosaur in Toy Story!!" 
Done deal - PrestigeH, my right hand neighbour?


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Awww I'll give in. Rami dear you can have it! "I don't like confrontations! - Rex the dinosaur in Toy Story!!"
> Done deal - PrestigeH, my right hand neighbour?




Yes I will stay on the right. Lurking around somewhere.


----------



## riquita

NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!


NewBVfan, you are the owner of the bag of my dreams! Gorgeous!


----------



## thyme

Myrkur said:


> Tyger Tyger in Wien


 
great pic!


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> I have 2 cats both rescues and they are sisters. I have 2 dogs as well. I am a huge animal lover.
> Speaking of Princess. She helped me choose tonight's outfit for Rosh Hashana services. She is tired now and laying on the mat. I used my Jige for the first time. I have had it for about 4 years. It worked perfectly. The shawl is the PdV and a shout out to JP for helping pick this one to go with the dress. Also wore my RG H bracelets.



This is such a great outfit, and your ring is stunning!  Happy New Year, Meg!


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3127641
> 
> DH's casual H with mine, out at the weekend,



A perfect pink!



Purrsey said:


> Many H action pics to drool on. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My bolide at the tailor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127686



What a great photo, Purrsey!


----------



## klynneann

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got some time today and went to ... Where else but my fav store [emoji6]... Tried it on and just walked out wearing the CSGM brandebourgs [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Thanks for letting me share!



It's perfect with your pretty top and shoes - of course you had to walk out with it on!



Bobmops said:


> Not sure if it's right thread to post in ...
> But here my dear H enamel out for a ride ))
> ( I know I went crazy on gold color )))



Wow, stunning!


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> Back for services this morning. I wore my De La Mer shawl for the first time with my picotin. This bag I have gotten so much use out of. It was cold in synagogue so I started out wearing the shawl cowboy style and then draped around my shoulders. Since I only had a few hours of sleep I got a little extra help from Princess the cat and Misha the Maltese. He was so not happy I was leaving yet again.



Another gorgeous outfit - love the shoes!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Heyyy two twins here! May I join the party? I don't have a beautiful backdrop like you both though, only clipped it on top of the curtain lol. Please don't mind that [emoji16]!
> Now we see three different CWs here. Awesome! Mine is Blanc/Noir/Mastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128455
> View attachment 3128454



One day I wish to be as elegant as you are Kat!



PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Allow me to join in too.
> 
> View attachment 3128593



Love the scarf with your B!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703



I'll take the C - no calories!



NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!



Such a great color!



Bobmops said:


> Well, I never realized how hard is it to take photo)))
> I like to wear my Brandebourgs in a funny way )



Very unique and pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

klynneann said:


> It's perfect with your pretty top and shoes - of course you had to walk out with it on!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, stunning!




Thank u klynneann[emoji4]...  It's one of those things that when u see it u know it's the one for u[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

klynneann said:


> A perfect pink!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great photo, Purrsey!



Thank you so much! 



Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3128831
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger in Wien



This is LOVELY! 



NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!



So stunning! 



Bobmops said:


> Well, I never realized how hard is it to take photo)))
> I like to wear my Brandebourgs in a funny way )



It's not funny, just interesting and unique! Cousins with you on the shawl.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!


 
all gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Allow me to join in too.
> 
> View attachment 3128593




Love the combo


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703


 
Love the pic


----------



## bluenavy

M0DW4N483 said:


> View attachment 3128589


 
Looks very nice on you


----------



## bluenavy

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> 
> View attachment 3127909


 


Looks really good on you.


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> Many H action pics to drool on. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> My bolide at the tailor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127686




Love your Bolide.  Looks really good with the twilly.


----------



## Love_Couture

Love sneakers.  Happy Tuesday.


----------



## PrestigeH

klynneann said:


> Love the scarf with your B!




Thank u Klynneann.


----------



## PrestigeH

bluenavy said:


> Love the combo




Thank you Bluenavy.


----------



## Rami00

Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)

I know... My twilly game sucks lol


----------



## louboutal

jenniferx430 said:


> Finally took my Kelly 25 out for it's inaugural walk and it rained.  I didn't have my raincoat but luckily no damage was done.
> 
> View attachment 3127909




That Kelly is gorgeous!! And I'm have major envy over the size [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Love sneakers.  Happy Tuesday.




Oooh nice sneakers!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)
> 
> I know... My twilly game sucks lol




Yay!!! U got a new twilly Rami? I haven't ever seen ur K with one and it looks gorgeous! U tied it beautifully!! U should check out how I tie my twillies [emoji17][emoji17]... I seriously need lessons!!!... Ur Gris T is just flat out Amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)
> 
> I know... My twilly game sucks lol




Twilly and Kelly go very well. Ur house is beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!!! U got a new twilly Rami? I haven't ever seen ur K with one and it looks gorgeous! U tied it beautifully!! U should check out how I tie my twillies [emoji17][emoji17]... I seriously need lessons!!!... Ur Gris T is just flat out Amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Actually, I got the twilly with my Kelly ...I had it on for couple of weeks and that was it. Now I could never tie it like our amazing ladies do here. You are too sweet. Thank you. :kiss:


PrestigeH said:


> Twilly and Kelly go very well. Ur house is beautiful. Enjoy.


Thank you PrestigeH. Have an awesome day xx


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## juliet827

Rami00 said:


> Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)
> 
> I know... My twilly game sucks lol



Such a perfect bag- I love Gris T so much. And I'm noticing how your twilly picks up the colors in the painting on the wall....


----------



## Rami00

juliet827 said:


> Such a perfect bag- I love Gris T so much. And I'm noticing how your twilly picks up the colors in the painting on the wall....



Wow! You have such a good eye for detail. I am soooo impressed. 

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)
> 
> I know... My twilly game sucks lol



Now this is getting creepy....we are bag cousin plus twilly twins....and you are my "neighbour on the left"!! Woohoo!!!! Undoubtedly it's beautiful to me!!! Hehe[emoji4][emoji16]


----------



## hoonana

Rami00 said:


> Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)
> 
> I know... My twilly game sucks lol


 


Love your Gris T Kelly since you had this lovely bag and always follow your post 
and until two days ago I finally own a Gris T Birkin too


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Took this the other day. Not exactly an in action shot but which one is sweeter? [emoji16][emoji516][emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128703




Seeing this I feel like committing a crime. Haha. Beautiful dear.


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)
> 
> I know... My twilly game sucks lol




She is always perfect all the time dear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> One day I wish to be as elegant as you are Kat!



Oh thank you so much klynneann. That's very kind of you. 



klynneann said:


> I'll take the C - no calories!



[emoji16]



bluenavy said:


> Love the pic



Thank you very much.


----------



## Purrsey

Love_Couture said:


> Love sneakers.  Happy Tuesday.




Oh I never knew H has sneakers. So cool.


----------



## Purrsey

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3128831
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger in Wien




So gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Seeing this I feel like committing a crime. Haha. Beautiful dear.



Lol. Thank you so much Purrsey.


----------



## Purrsey

NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!




Wow I feel like I can rule the world with these!


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks for your kind comments on my little bolide  

Sorry pic is kinda blur. In car shot and at car park shot. Haha. My orange B25.


----------



## orangeaddict

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your kind comments on my little bolide
> 
> Sorry pic is kinda blur. In car shot and at car park shot. Haha. My orange B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129560




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your kind comments on my little bolide
> 
> Sorry pic is kinda blur. In car shot and at car park shot. Haha. My orange B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129560




Ok I need u to be my neighbour too. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

It's not funny, just interesting and unique! Cousins with you on the shawl.[/QUOTE]

Thank you, very kind of you !!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.
> View attachment 3129628



Ooooo is this Raisin? I like it very much!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Ooooo is this Raisin? I like it very much!




Hi Periogirl. Mine is anemone. Sorry about the lighting. Thank u. One of my favourite.


----------



## emilyrosie

Rami00 said:


> Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)
> 
> I know... My twilly game sucks lol


Gorgeous Kelly and a gorgeous home you have Rami


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Periogirl. Mine is anemone. Sorry about the lighting. Thank u. One of my favourite.



It's fabulous, lovely colour!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> It's fabulous, lovely colour!




Thank u very much.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.
> View attachment 3129628



Beware my right hand neighbour. I'll ditch this one, together with the black [emoji206]! Hehe. 
Love love love!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Beware my right hand neighbour. I'll ditch this one, together with the black [emoji206]! Hehe.
> Love love love!!!!




Hi Kat I don't mind in exchange with ur croc c. Wow wow wow. Hee Hee


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Kat I don't mind in exchange with ur croc c. Wow wow wow. Hee Hee



[emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;

Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can tread you for some homemade cupcakes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful. Well match. Love the charm and Twilly. Like a pair. I am tempted by ur Kelly. Is it good to use? Sadly, I don't own one yet.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful. Well match. Love the charm and Twilly. Like a pair. I am tempted by ur Kelly. Is it good to use? Sadly, I don't own one yet.



Thank you so much. I love Kelly of its beautiful look and being able to have both hands free when needed. However sometimes when I'm in a hurry I feel a tad annoyed getting things in/out of the bag. It's not as easy accessible as B. But I'm getting there in mastering it better. I'm sure I still fancy getting more Ks if I could. [emoji4][emoji162]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!




Love love love it!!! What a perfect match! The Twilly, the charm, even the sprinkles on the cup cakes matches!  How did you do that Kat? Perfection!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Love love love it!!! What a perfect match! The Twilly, the charm, even the sprinkles on the cup cakes matches!  How did you do that Kat? Perfection!!!



Thank you SO much HGT. You are very observant. I didn't even notice that much. Trust me, nothing was done well prepared in advance. I only had 10mins before woke up my son this morning. Twilly - thought I haven't tried this one on this K. Bag charm - Mmm maybe this one would work well. Grab it. Cupcakes - just a routine on every Wednesday morning. Purely accidental. But heyyyy that turns out matching in a fun way! Thanks for pointing it out!! Appreciate it.  [emoji102][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your kind comments on my little bolide
> 
> Sorry pic is kinda blur. In car shot and at car park shot. Haha. My orange B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129560



Missed this one out. Looking sophisticated!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)
> 
> I know... My twilly game sucks lol



Nice pic of Kelly and twilly. Your home is lovely.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your kind comments on my little bolide
> 
> Sorry pic is kinda blur. In car shot and at car park shot. Haha. My orange B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129560



Looking good, Purrsey. B is perfect on you.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.
> View attachment 3129628



This is a gorgeous color. I love it!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> This is a gorgeous color. I love it!




Thank u Moirai.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Now this is getting creepy....we are bag cousin plus twilly twins....and you are my "neighbour on the left"!! Woohoo!!!! Undoubtedly it's beautiful to me!!! Hehe[emoji4][emoji16]


Haha! You are the best :kiss:


hoonana said:


> Love your Gris T Kelly since you had this lovely bag and always follow your post
> and until two days ago I finally own a Gris T Birkin too


Thank you! I am so happy for you. Congrats! Come join the mod pics fun. 


Purrsey said:


> She is always perfect all the time dear.


Thank you. You are too kind.


emilyrosie said:


> Gorgeous Kelly and a gorgeous home you have Rami


Thank you :kiss:


Moirai said:


> Nice pic of Kelly and twilly. Your home is lovely.


Thank you Moirai :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your kind comments on my little bolide
> 
> Sorry pic is kinda blur. In car shot and at car park shot. Haha. My orange B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129560


Stunning! 


PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.
> View attachment 3129628


Love! Beautiful Color!


Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#55356;&#57339;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!


You are the whole package. Homemade cupcakes? Geez. Yes please!
That twilly with bow is gorgeous.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.
> View attachment 3129628



What a deep ,rich color!! Not big fan of purples , but your bag just great!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Love! Beautiful Color!
> 
> 
> 
> You are the whole package. Homemade cupcakes? Geez. Yes please!
> 
> That twillies with bow is gorgeous.




Thank you Rami.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> What a deep ,rich color!! Not big fan of purples , but your bag just great!!!




Thank you Bobmops.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!




Love the twilly bow and the cupcakes look pretty yummy too!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#55356;&#57339;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!



How did I miss your pic? Your K is so pretty. Wow, homemade cupcakes, yummy! Glamorous and a wonderful mom!


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!


I love your charm on the bag!
And the cupcakes look so yummy


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!



So wonderfully elegant!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Actually, I got the twilly with my Kelly ...I had it on for couple of weeks and that was it. Now I could never tie it like our amazing ladies do here. You are too sweet. Thank you. :kiss:
> 
> Thank you PrestigeH. Have an awesome day xx




U tied it perfect Rami!!! Great choice!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your kind comments on my little bolide
> 
> Sorry pic is kinda blur. In car shot and at car park shot. Haha. My orange B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129560



Gorgeous!!



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.
> View attachment 3129628



My fav color PrestigeH[emoji106]



Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!




Omg!!! U made the cupcakes? Kat.Lee u r a wonder! I am in awe!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> My fav color PrestigeH[emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! U made the cupcakes? Kat.Lee u r a wonder! I am in awe!




Thank you Eternallove4bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!




Cool pic. Looks like on found in a magazine.


----------



## ari

NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!



Beautiful K - love the combo! Congrats!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Cool pic. Looks like on found in a magazine.



Thank you PrestigeH! Great compliment!


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your kind comments on my little bolide
> 
> Sorry pic is kinda blur. In car shot and at car park shot. Haha. My orange B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129560



This is fantastic! Love the orange against black and white!


----------



## emilyrosie

ari said:


> So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!


Fantastic picture, looking super stylish!


----------



## ari

emilyrosie said:


> Fantastic picture, looking super stylish!



Thank you emilyrosie!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.
> View attachment 3129628



Oh, PrestigeH, this is amazing!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!



Love your dress, ari. Are you still on vacation?


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Oh, PrestigeH, this is amazing!




Thank u Ari.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!


KAT, that is really gorgeous combination, love me some of your cupcakes!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Love your dress, ari. Are you still on vacation?



Thank you Moirai! Yes I am ))) I didn't have vacation this summer so now Is my time for fun!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!


 
I am glad you are enjoying your vacation. You look absolutely gorgeous. I love your dress too.


----------



## hoonana

Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!



Thank you ari. Enjoy your holiday! Such a beautiful dress!! Love love love!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

My love at work today.   BB CDC.  Thank you for letting me share. Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Prada_Princess

hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo



Beautiful 







Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today.   BB CDC.  Thank you for letting me share. Happy Wednesday.



Happy Wednesday and love your CDC


----------



## Kat.Lee

hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo



Hi, you are my little twin sister (I'm B35) hehe. Congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today.   BB CDC.  Thank you for letting me share. Happy Wednesday.



Lovely. Can never go wrong with it. Same to you!


----------



## hoonana

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi, you are my little twin sister (I'm B35) hehe. Congrats!!



I love your neutral bag color pictures which makes me want to get another grey bag


----------



## emilyrosie

Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today.   BB CDC.  Thank you for letting me share. Happy Wednesday.


Gorgeous! Have a fantastic day.


----------



## Moirai

hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo



Congrats and enjoy! B and twilly are beautiful!


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today.   BB CDC.  Thank you for letting me share. Happy Wednesday.



Gorgeous with ghw! Have a great day!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! U made the cupcakes? Kat.Lee u r a wonder! I am in awe!







the petite lady said:


> I love your charm on the bag!
> And the cupcakes look so yummy







Moirai said:


> How did I miss your pic? Your K is so pretty. Wow, homemade cupcakes, yummy! Glamorous and a wonderful mom!







ellietilly said:


> Love the twilly bow and the cupcakes look pretty yummy too!







Rami00 said:


> You are the whole package. Homemade cupcakes? Geez. Yes please!
> That twilly with bow is gorgeous.




Thank you all dear ladies for your kind and sweet comments. Yes eternallove4bag, I made them. Cupcakes are reserved for all of you!!!!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Thank you Moirai! Yes I am ))) I didn't have vacation this summer so now Is my time for fun!



Have a great time!

Are those Chanel slides? I bought similar ones couple years ago but had to return because the front was too wide for my feet. Looks good on you. What length is your farandole necklace? 160? Love the way you double it up.


----------



## ari

Little H on the picture


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Have a great time!
> 
> Are those Chanel slides? I bought similar ones couple years ago but had to return because the front was too wide for my feet. Looks good on you. What length is your farandole necklace? 160? Love the way you double it up.



Yes))) they are from 2012 I think, very comfortable, you must have tiny feet )) mine are size 42, everyone said that they run really small. I have shoes from Chanel from 39 to this slides 42,  haha their sizing is crazy, I wear these slides very rarely, only when I'm on vacation and I have to walk all day.
The farandole is 160.


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today.   BB CDC.  Thank you for letting me share. Happy Wednesday.


Love_Couture, this looks fantastic on you! I very rarely put mine in the office as it's difficult to do anything on the computer))


----------



## Rami00

hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo


 
We are twins on color and hardware  


You carry it so well.


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> I am glad you are enjoying your vacation. You look absolutely gorgeous. I love your dress too.



Thank you Rami!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you ari. Enjoy your holiday! Such a beautiful dress!! Love love love!!!



Thank you Kat!


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> Little H on the picture


Gorgeous shot and that plate is making me hungry ...


----------



## LaChocolat

ari said:


> So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!



Aw, I simply love this look. So cool and summery.


----------



## LaChocolat

hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo



What a cutie!  And the colour is outstanding.


----------



## ari

hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo



Love this size, and the color and everything!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Little H on the picture





ari said:


> Yes))) they are from 2012 I think, very comfortable, you must have tiny feet )) mine are size 42, everyone said that they run really small. I have shoes from Chanel from 39 to this slides 42,  haha their sizing is crazy, I wear these slides very rarely, only when I'm on vacation and I have to walk all day.
> The farandole is 160.



Delicious!!!

Nice to see those slides again. Sad I had to return them because they are elegant and understated. Haha, you sound like me, I reserve certain comfortable shoes for vacation use too.


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> Aw, I simply love this look. So cool and summery.



Thank you my dear LaChocolat!


----------



## LaChocolat

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.
> View attachment 3129628



That's such a saturated, rich colour. Perfect for fall!


----------



## ari

LaChocolat said:


> Gorgeous shot and that plate is making me hungry ...



That was delicious, but a lot of food for one person!


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!



Can I have one?  The purse, not the cupcakes. &#128539;

I cannot wait until DS is in school and old enough for me to bring in mommy made cupcakes. (I'm such a dork, lol)


----------



## MrsJstar

ari said:


> So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!



Gorgeous!! Is that a Orange K32?!


----------



## bluenavy

hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo




Super cute.


----------



## ellietilly

hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo







Kat.Lee said:


> Hi, you are my little twin sister (I'm B35) hehe. Congrats!!




Hi, can we be Gris T triplets as I have the B30! The 25 is super cute, enjoy.


----------



## periogirl28

So many great action shots here! 





To NY and back!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Little H on the picture







ari said:


> So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!



Have an amazing vacay ari!! Beautiful action shots!! Love ur dress too!



hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo



Gris T is one of my fav colors!!! Looks gorgeous!!



Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today.   BB CDC.  Thank you for letting me share. Happy Wednesday.



Beautiful!



periogirl28 said:


> So many great action shots here!
> 
> View attachment 3130191
> 
> View attachment 3130199
> 
> To NY and back!




Oooooh very nice!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> So many great action shots here!
> 
> View attachment 3130191
> 
> View attachment 3130199
> 
> To NY and back!



Gorgeous colors! Looks like a comfortable flight. Hope you had a good trip.


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)



Great pic! You look stunning, Rami, like a model.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Little H on the picture




Nice. Yummy too.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> That's such a saturated, rich colour. Perfect for fall!




Thank u LaChocolat.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> So many great action shots here!
> 
> View attachment 3130191
> 
> View attachment 3130199
> 
> To NY and back!




Love ur collections.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)




Very refreshing combi. Beautiful red.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Can I have one?  The purse, not the cupcakes. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait until DS is in school and old enough for me to bring in mommy made cupcakes. (I'm such a dork, lol)



Your K is coming your way. Hope you find her, get her soon and can't wait to see your reveal! 



ellietilly said:


> Hi, can we be Gris T triplets as I have the B30! The 25 is super cute, enjoy.



How nice to be GT triplets. Would love to see your mod shot. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)



You nailed it again. Gorgeous look. 



Moirai said:


> Great pic! You look stunning, Rami, like a model.



+1


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Great pic! You look stunning, Rami, like a model.


Thank you sweetheart! 


PrestigeH said:


> Very refreshing combi. Beautiful red.


Rouge casaque is my prized possession! Thank you xx


Kat.Lee said:


> You nailed it again. Gorgeous look.
> +1


Thank you Kat xx


----------



## orangeaddict

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)




Love it!! 

Your outfit is gorgeous too[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## louboutal

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)




Such a cute look!!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)



Rami, this is beautiful!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Nice. Yummy too.



Thank you PrestigeH!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> So many great action shots here!
> 
> View attachment 3130191
> 
> View attachment 3130199
> 
> To NY and back!



Love both bags, periogirl!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660




Stunning. Holy grail of the holy grail. Love the subtle details on the dress too.


----------



## Purrsey

Taking a pit stop to admire the bag shots here. My same B25 also taking a bag pit stop. 




@PrestigeH : I had to go backward few posts to catch the neighbour part. Haha. I will be so thrilled to be yours!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Taking a pit stop to admire the bag shots here. My same B25 also taking a bag pit stop.
> 
> View attachment 3130669
> 
> 
> @PrestigeH : I had to go backward few posts to catch the neighbour part. Haha. I will be so thrilled to be yours!




I am honored to be ur neighbour too. Maybe we should all live in the same estate. If so, I need to train myself to be a ninja to 'grab' all your collections without a single sound. Shhhhhhsh. [emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660




Stunning croc and beautiful dress, love the twilly and rodeo colours too.


----------



## louboutal

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660




I don't even know when to start with this outfit. VCA and that croc b are everything!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Princess D

Anemone bolide heading home from Paris


----------



## PrestigeH

Princess D said:


> View attachment 3130711
> 
> Anemone bolide heading home from Paris




Love this colour. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



Stunning!! &#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)


Love the pic! Great colors , super combo !!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



Wow!!! Perfect croc !) great outfit as well !!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> So many great action shots here!
> 
> View attachment 3130191
> 
> View attachment 3130199
> 
> To NY and back!



Wonderful bags Periogirl ! Love both of them !


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Little H on the picture


Love the colors and of course , the Hermes silver ! So positive picture !) Bon appetite!)


----------



## emilyrosie

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660


TDF!! I am in love with your shoes also


----------



## emilyrosie

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)


Gorgeous shot Rami


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## agumila

Up on a hill with my B


----------



## agumila

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



GORGEOUS!! I love everything!!


----------



## Bobmops

agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B



Gorgeous picture!!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)



No words!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B




Beautiful picture.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Stunning. Holy grail of the holy grail. Love the subtle details on the dress too.



Thank you so much my dear neighbour. Can you picture how your black [emoji206] would look on it? [emoji16][emoji4]


ellietilly said:


> Stunning croc and beautiful dress, love the twilly and rodeo colours too.



Thank you ellietilly. Appreciate your kind comment. 



louboutal said:


> I don't even know when to start with this outfit. VCA and that croc b are everything!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear for your sweet compliment. Appreciate it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> Stunning!! [emoji7]







Bobmops said:


> Wow!!! Perfect croc !) great outfit as well !!







emilyrosie said:


> TDF!! I am in love with your shoes also



Thank you ladies for your kind compliments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> GORGEOUS!! I love everything!!



Thank you so much agumila.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B



Nice view - both the scenery and your B!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Taking a pit stop to admire the bag shots here. My same B25 also taking a bag pit stop.
> 
> View attachment 3130669



Good reason for a pit stop! Pretty!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much my dear neighbour. Can you picture how your black [emoji206] would look on it? [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> Thank you ellietilly. Appreciate your kind comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear for your sweet compliment. Appreciate it.




Yes it will be gorgeous. [emoji16]


----------



## emilyrosie

agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B


Great shot!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



What a stunner! Gorgeous!!!! Have fun.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Princess D said:


> View attachment 3130711
> 
> Anemone bolide heading home from Paris



Lovely Bolide. And hope you enjoyed watching the movie : "Inside Out" like I did!


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> No words!!!



Thank you sweetheart! I seriously miss your action shots... I hope you are well :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much my dear neighbour. Can you picture how your black [emoji206] would look on it? [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> Thank you ellietilly. Appreciate your kind comment.
> 
> Thank you dear for your sweet compliment. Appreciate it.





PrestigeH said:


> Yes it will be gorgeous. [emoji16]



I am not even going to lie... PrestigeH's rodeo was the first thing that came into my mind lol.


----------



## Rami00

louboutal said:


> Such a cute look!!





ari said:


> Rami, this is beautiful!





Bobmops said:


> Love the pic! Great colors , super combo !!





emilyrosie said:


> Gorgeous shot Rami



Thank you guys 
Have a wonderful Thursday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> I am not even going to lie... PrestigeH's rodeo was the first thing that came into my mind lol.




[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]Mr Black run!!!!! [emoji206] No that way. Hide!!!! [emoji317]


----------



## megt10

NewBVfan said:


> View attachment 3128769
> 
> 
> Matching my new Kelly with a new twilly and a gator CDC I got earlier this year!


Great match. Your bag is gorgeous.


Bobmops said:


> Well, I never realized how hard is it to take photo)))
> I like to wear my Brandebourgs in a funny way )


Love it. 


Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3128831
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger in Wien


Stunning CW.


klynneann said:


> Another gorgeous outfit - love the shoes!



Thank you so much. The shoes are Valentino from a few years ago. Very comfortable.


----------



## megt10

Love_Couture said:


> Love sneakers.  Happy Tuesday.


Love the sneakers. 


Rami00 said:


> Ready to go out tomorrow morning. (Gris T)
> 
> I know... My twilly game sucks lol


Stunning bag and your home is beautiful too.


hoonana said:


> Love your Gris T Kelly since you had this lovely bag and always follow your post
> and until two days ago I finally own a Gris T Birkin too


Congrats on the new Gris T Birkin.


Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your kind comments on my little bolide
> 
> Sorry pic is kinda blur. In car shot and at car park shot. Haha. My orange B25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129560


Stunning shot. I love the color of the bag and the size looks perfect on you.


PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day everyone. Thanks for letting me share too.
> View attachment 3129628


My dream B. I love this color.


Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji16][emoji23][emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;
> 
> Seems lots of fun today. May I join? Very sorry for the messy background, but can trade you for some homemade cupcakes though! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my volunteer day in school today!) thanks for letting me share!


Awesome picture Kat. The cupcakes look yummie.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. I love Kelly of its beautiful look and being able to have both hands free when needed. However sometimes when I'm in a hurry I feel a tad annoyed getting things in/out of the bag. It's not as easy accessible as B. But I'm getting there in mastering it better. I'm sure I still fancy getting more Ks if I could. [emoji4][emoji162]


That's the reason I sold my K. I love the look of it but for me it just didn't work. Though mine was a 35 and I think also too big for me. I found it cumbersome and loved looking at it but not carrying it.


ari said:


> So many nice pictures- I'll check out later  - too busy to enjoy the nice beaches and weather!


You look stunning. Your dress is gorgeous. Have a wonderful vacation.


hoonana said:


> Sorry that i didnt do well on my shot, but i want to share my lil Gris T birkin 25 in togo


Adorable.


Love_Couture said:


> My love at work today.   BB CDC.  Thank you for letting me share. Happy Wednesday.



Love the CDC bracelet.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Little H on the picture


Wow, what a great picture Ari. Note to self I need a vacation. 


periogirl28 said:


> So many great action shots here!
> 
> View attachment 3130191
> 
> View attachment 3130199
> 
> To NY and back!


Great travel shots with your bags. 


Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)


Stunning. I love the way you are able to wear your scarves and shawls as tops. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



You look beautiful and your bag is TDF!


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Taking a pit stop to admire the bag shots here. My same B25 also taking a bag pit stop.
> 
> View attachment 3130669
> 
> 
> @PrestigeH : I had to go backward few posts to catch the neighbour part. Haha. I will be so thrilled to be yours!


She is so pretty.


Princess D said:


> View attachment 3130711
> 
> Anemone bolide heading home from Paris


Love this well traveled bag!


agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B



Beautiful shot.


----------



## Love_Couture

agumila said:


> up on a hill with my b



wow!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)



Omg!!! Rami, u and Kat.Lee r giving me heart attacks with ur gorgeousness!!! U did it again!!! Beautifully tied and u look AMAZING!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



Wow!!! Ok I had to stop to catch my breath!! U look spectacular and that croc is stunning Kat.Lee!!



Princess D said:


> View attachment 3130711
> 
> Anemone bolide heading home from Paris



Beautiful!



agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B




what a spectacular view!!! Beautiful bag and gorgeous bag owner!!!


----------



## sonaale

Wow! Such beautiful looks ladies! Can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Here's my super super super casual errand running daytime outfit last weekend with my baby B35 in Gold. (Yes, where i live, its still over 90 degrees outside...thus, the shorts and tank.) Cant wait for it to kool down a bit. Thanks for letting me share  (Sorry,  the pic is a little blurry)


----------



## periogirl28

agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B



So relaxing, lovely! 



Princess D said:


> View attachment 3130711
> 
> Anemone bolide heading home from Paris



That's a head turner!



Bobmops said:


> Wonderful bags Periogirl ! Love both of them !



Thank you! 



Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Rouge casaque B30 and brandebourgs (worn as a top)



Very sexy dear Rami! 



Moirai said:


> Gorgeous colors! Looks like a comfortable flight. Hope you had a good trip.



Yes I did thank you! 



PrestigeH said:


> Love ur collections.



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Love both bags, periogirl!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Love the sneakers.
> 
> Stunning bag and your home is beautiful too.
> 
> 
> Awesome picture Kat. The cupcakes look yummie.


Thank you MegT!




eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Rami, u and Kat.Lee r giving me heart attacks with ur gorgeousness!!! U did it again!!! Beautifully tied and u look AMAZING!!
> 
> Wow!!! Ok I had to stop to catch my breath!! U look spectacular and that croc is stunning Kat.Lee!!
> Beautiful!
> 
> what a spectacular view!!! Beautiful bag and gorgeous bag owner!!!


Fashionistas like you inspire me everyday here on this thread. Thank you :kiss:




periogirl28 said:


> So relaxing, lovely!
> 
> 
> Very sexy dear Rami!
> 
> Thank you!


 You are so sweet! Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

sonaale said:


> Wow! Such beautiful looks ladies! Can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Here's my super super super casual errand running daytime outfit last weekend with my baby B35 in Gold. (Yes, where i live, its still over 90 degrees outside...thus, the shorts and tank.) Cant wait for it to kool down a bit. Thanks for letting me share  (Sorry,  the pic is a little blurry)




Gotta love gold. It's stunning.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sonaale

Rami00 said:


> Gotta love gold. It's stunning.



Thanks! I love love love your Gris T and RC.  Both colors are at the top of my list for my next bags! I am always in awe when I see your action pics


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Wow, what a great picture Ari. Note to self I need a vacation.
> 
> Great travel shots with your bags.
> 
> Stunning. I love the way you are able to wear your scarves and shawls as tops.
> 
> 
> You look beautiful and your bag is TDF!




Thank you once again Meg!



sonaale said:


> Wow! Such beautiful looks ladies! Can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Here's my super super super casual errand running daytime outfit last weekend with my baby B35 in Gold. (Yes, where i live, its still over 90 degrees outside...thus, the shorts and tank.) Cant wait for it to kool down a bit. Thanks for letting me share  (Sorry,  the pic is a little blurry)



Very cute Kool down outfit!


----------



## emilyrosie

sonaale said:


> Wow! Such beautiful looks ladies! Can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Here's my super super super casual errand running daytime outfit last weekend with my baby B35 in Gold. (Yes, where i live, its still over 90 degrees outside...thus, the shorts and tank.) Cant wait for it to kool down a bit. Thanks for letting me share  (Sorry,  the pic is a little blurry)


Gorgeous outfit and your B of course  I love the gold, so pretty!


----------



## sonaale

Thanks so much!


----------



## Rami00

sonaale said:


> Thanks! I love love love your Gris T and RC.  Both colors are at the top of my list for my next bags! I am always in awe when I see your action pics



You are too kind. Thank you so much.

I told my SA how much I'd love golden sunshine in my wardrobe lol. It would complete all my H color desires. I hope you are enjoying yours.


----------



## bluenavy

sonaale said:


> Wow! Such beautiful looks ladies! Can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Here's my super super super casual errand running daytime outfit last weekend with my baby B35 in Gold. (Yes, where i live, its still over 90 degrees outside...thus, the shorts and tank.) Cant wait for it to kool down a bit. Thanks for letting me share  (Sorry,  the pic is a little blurry)




Love your gold b.  It is on my wishlist


----------



## bluenavy

agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B


 
amazing pic


----------



## bluenavy

Princess D said:


> View attachment 3130711
> 
> Anemone bolide heading home from Paris


 
Anemone is one of my favorite colors


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660




You always your gorgeous.  Love the B


----------



## sonaale

Rami00 said:


> You are too kind. Thank you so much.
> 
> I told my SA how much I'd love golden sunshine in my wardrobe lol. It would complete all my H color desires. I hope you are enjoying yours.





I am very much! Hope you get your Goldie soon! 




bluenavy said:


> Love your gold b.  It is on my wishlist



Thanks!  Fingers crossed that you will get one soon!


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> So many great action shots here!
> 
> View attachment 3130191
> 
> View attachment 3130199
> 
> To NY and back!


 


Gorgeous bags


----------



## ThierryH

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



OMG! You've got excellent taste! What a great combo, simply perfect! Love, love, love it!


----------



## ThierryH

Purrsey said:


> Taking a pit stop to admire the bag shots here. My same B25 also taking a bag pit stop.
> 
> View attachment 3130669
> 
> 
> @PrestigeH : I had to go backward few posts to catch the neighbour part. Haha. I will be so thrilled to be yours!



What an amazing little beauty! Now I want a 25, too. I have a 26 Drag and a 25 Birkin might be very similar in size, right?


----------



## ThierryH

agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B



Cool photo!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500



Pretty with GHW and well matched twillies.


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500




Nice. Is it Epsom?


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Pretty with GHW and well matched twillies.





PrestigeH said:


> Nice. Is it Epsom?



How many more hours to go till I get to see the blue waters? It's Friday  in your part of world already, right? LMAO 

Good morning sunshines!


----------



## Nikonina

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660




Stunning! Both yourself and the B. You look gorgeous and please continue to share lovely pictures with H goodies


----------



## honhon

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500


yesterday i popped into my local H boutique, and saw a customer with a beautifully well worn chocolate B25 probably in togo or clemence leather.  it was haunting me and i just pulled out my old B chocolate today. yours is also beautifully worn, chpfbeliever


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> How many more hours to go till I get to see the blue waters? It's Friday  in your part of world already, right? LMAO
> 
> Good morning sunshines!




You cracked me up lol. You are right it is nearly noon here now. And I'm on my way to H actually. Sorry for keeping you waiting. I think another 40 mins if I get lucky with the horrendous Friday traffic. [emoji16][emoji100]


----------



## HoyaLV

Perfect twillies for your chocolate b!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500


----------



## Purrsey

Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!

Jeans today. TGIF.


----------



## Purrsey

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500




Oh I feel like having a chocolate bar now!


----------



## Purrsey

agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B




I wish I could join you  Lovely shot.


----------



## ellietilly

Purrsey said:


> Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!
> 
> Jeans today. TGIF.
> 
> View attachment 3131643




You look lovely, casual chic


----------



## ellietilly

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500




Great twillies, beautiful on your chocolate B35


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> How many more hours to go till I get to see the blue waters? It's Friday  in your part of world already, right? LMAO
> 
> Good morning sunshines!




Hi Rami. Yes it's Friday. Yeahhhhh. Am still waiting for the blue waters. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cupcakes come first. Anyway here is my new assistant at work. Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!
> 
> Jeans today. TGIF.
> 
> View attachment 3131643




Always gorgeous.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



You look fabulous! Croc is stunning! One day you will make your DD, GrandD, or DIL a very lucky and happy girl.



Purrsey said:


> Taking a pit stop to admire the bag shots here. My same B25 also taking a bag pit stop.
> 
> View attachment 3130669
> 
> 
> @PrestigeH : I had to go backward few posts to catch the neighbour part. Haha. I will be so thrilled to be yours!



A beauty! I saw a woman carrying a B25 today, and I instantly thought of you. I was so focused on the small size that I can't even remember the color.



Princess D said:


> View attachment 3130711
> 
> Anemone bolide heading home from Paris



Such a gorgeous color on an elegant bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

agumila said:


> Up on a hill with my B



Great shot! You and B are on top of the world



sonaale said:


> Wow! Such beautiful looks ladies! Can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Here's my super super super casual errand running daytime outfit last weekend with my baby B35 in Gold. (Yes, where i live, its still over 90 degrees outside...thus, the shorts and tank.) Cant wait for it to kool down a bit. Thanks for letting me share  (Sorry,  the pic is a little blurry)



You look lovely as is your B.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500



What a beauty. Box or swift?


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!
> 
> Jeans today. TGIF.
> 
> View attachment 3131643



I love seeing your sellier Kelly. You look great!



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Yes it's Friday. Yeahhhhh. Am still waiting for the blue waters. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cupcakes come first. Anyway here is my new assistant at work. Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3131674



Very nice! Great combo of colors and textures.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> I love seeing your sellier Kelly. You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Great combo of colors and textures.




Thank you Moirai. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Awesome picture Kat. The cupcakes look yummie.






megt10 said:


> You look beautiful and your bag is TDF!



Thank you so much Meg.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Rami, u and Kat.Lee r giving me heart attacks with ur gorgeousness!!! U did it again!!! Beautifully tied and u look AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Ok I had to stop to catch my breath!! U look spectacular and that croc is stunning Kat.Lee!!



Thank you so much eternallove4bag. You are such a sweetheart and funny! 



bluenavy said:


> You always your gorgeous.  Love the B



Thank you. 



ThierryH said:


> OMG! You've got excellent taste! What a great combo, simply perfect! Love, love, love it!



Thank you. Appreciate your kind compliment. 



Nikonina said:


> Stunning! Both yourself and the B. You look gorgeous and please continue to share lovely pictures with H goodies



Thank you so much for your lovely words. 



Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! Croc is stunning! One day you will make your DD, GrandD, or DIL a very lucky and happy girl.



Thank you dear Moirai. Appreciate your kind comment. I giggled when I read your saying pass on the bag. You are absolutely right about it. Good thinking! [emoji4]


----------



## perlerare

Purrsey said:


> Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!
> 
> Jeans today. TGIF.
> 
> View attachment 3131643



Love your Kelly !


----------



## Stansy

Cavaliers du Caucase goes perfectly with my peach colored cashmere cardigan


----------



## ThierryH

Purrsey said:


> Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!
> 
> Jeans today. TGIF.
> 
> View attachment 3131643



What a lovely Kelly, such a classic! One of my favorites! Enjoy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!
> 
> Jeans today. TGIF.
> 
> View attachment 3131643




Pretty and lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Yes it's Friday. Yeahhhhh. Am still waiting for the blue waters. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cupcakes come first. Anyway here is my new assistant at work. Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3131674



What an exquisite workhorse, my 'right' neighbour! How many still hiding in your closet?![emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> What an exquisite workhorse, my 'right' neighbour! How many still hiding in your closet?![emoji16][emoji4]




Well depends on how many neighbors do I have. I need to have more like u. [emoji12]


----------



## alismarr

Stansy said:


> Cavaliers du Caucase goes perfectly with my peach colored cashmere cardigan



This is so pretty.


----------



## Bobmops

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500


Wow!! Great color !! Never seen that brown in B , looks just so elegant!!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Yes it's Friday. Yeahhhhh. Am still waiting for the blue waters. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cupcakes come first. Anyway here is my new assistant at work. Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3131674



Your assistant is gorgeous! Happy Friday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Your assistant is gorgeous! Happy Friday!




Thank you Rami.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Your assistant is gorgeous! Happy Friday!



Good morning to you gorgeous!



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Rami.



Just posted my BLUE in "last purchase" thread. Sorry for taking so long! [emoji18]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted my BLUE in "last purchase" thread. Sorry for taking so long! [emoji18]




Wow seriously? Ok I will go see now


----------



## LaenaLovely

This looks like an advertisement!  Such a lovely shot.  You both looks beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sonaale said:


> Wow! Such beautiful looks ladies! Can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Here's my super super super casual errand running daytime outfit last weekend with my baby B35 in Gold. (Yes, where i live, its still over 90 degrees outside...thus, the shorts and tank.) Cant wait for it to kool down a bit. Thanks for letting me share  (Sorry,  the pic is a little blurry)



What a stunning B!!! Love the gold color!! So classy!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500



Wow! I don't mind getting stuck in traffic if I get to lol at this view beside me!!



Purrsey said:


> Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!
> 
> Jeans today. TGIF.
> 
> View attachment 3131643



Gorgeous!



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Yes it's Friday. Yeahhhhh. Am still waiting for the blue waters. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cupcakes come first. Anyway here is my new assistant at work. Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3131674



I would be so happy to have such a beautiful assistant PrestigeH!



Stansy said:


> Cavaliers du Caucase goes perfectly with my peach colored cashmere cardigan




So pretty!! Totally matches with ur cardigan!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> What a stunning B!!! Love the gold color!! So classy!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I don't mind getting stuck in traffic if I get to lol at this view beside me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be so happy to have such a beautiful assistant PrestigeH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!! Totally matches with ur cardigan!




Thank you Eternallove4bag. Have a good weekend.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove4bag. Have a good weekend.




TGIF [emoji6]... U too Prestige H!


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500


Beautiful bag. I hate getting stuck in traffic. I avoid it as much as possible except when heading to Hermes. Then I just accept it and try and reward myself when I get there .


Purrsey said:


> Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!
> 
> Jeans today. TGIF.
> 
> View attachment 3131643


So chic, you look great.


PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Yes it's Friday. Yeahhhhh. Am still waiting for the blue waters. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cupcakes come first. Anyway here is my new assistant at work. Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3131674



Fabulous assistant.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag. I hate getting stuck in traffic. I avoid it as much as possible except when heading to Hermes. Then I just accept it and try and reward myself when I get there .
> 
> 
> 
> So chic, you look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous assistant.




Thank you Megt. [emoji12]


----------



## megt10

Stansy said:


> Cavaliers du Caucase goes perfectly with my peach colored cashmere cardigan



Beautiful scarf. This is one of my favorite designs. It looks great with your complexion and sweater.


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> That's the reason I sold my K. I love the look of it but for me it just didn't work. Though mine was a 35 and I think also too big for me. I found it cumbersome and loved looking at it but not carrying it.
> 
> You look stunning. Your dress is gorgeous. Have a wonderful vacation.
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> 
> Love the CDC bracelet.



Thank you megt!


----------



## Love_Couture

New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!


----------



## luckylove

Love_Couture said:


> New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!



Beautiful on you! Congratulations!


----------



## ThierryH

Stansy said:


> Cavaliers du Caucase goes perfectly with my peach colored cashmere cardigan



Lovely colors and a perfect match! Really pretty!


----------



## ThierryH

Love_Couture said:


> New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!



Love your set! Looks very pretty on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!




Looks super pretty on u!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Moirai. Have a good weekend.



Have a wonderful Friday and weekend too, my friend!



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Moirai. Appreciate your kind comment. I giggled when I read your saying pass on the bag. You are absolutely right about it. Good thinking! [emoji4]



Good reason for making more H purchases ! In all seriousness, that's how I see my cherished items - to enjoy now, and to take care of so I can pass on to the next generation.



Stansy said:


> Cavaliers du Caucase goes perfectly with my peach colored cashmere cardigan



The colors are lovely. Looks great on you.



Love_Couture said:


> New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!



Looks lovely on you!


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Yes it's Friday. Yeahhhhh. Am still waiting for the blue waters. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cupcakes come first. Anyway here is my new assistant at work. Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3131674




So handsome PrestigeH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Stansy

alismarr said:


> This is so pretty.





eternallove4bag said:


> What a stunning B!!! Love the gold color!! So classy!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I don't mind getting stuck in traffic if I get to lol at this view beside me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I would be so happy to have such a beautiful assistant PrestigeH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!! Totally matches with ur cardigan!





megt10 said:


> Beautiful scarf. This is one of my favorite designs. It looks great with your complexion and sweater.





ThierryH said:


> Lovely colors and a perfect match! Really pretty!





Moirai said:


> Have a wonderful Friday and weekend too, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Good reason for making more H purchases ! In all seriousness, that's how I see my cherished items - to enjoy now, and to take care of so I can pass on to the next generation.
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are lovely. Looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely on you!



Thank you all so much


----------



## bluenavy

Love_Couture said:


> New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!




Love the set.


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> So handsome PrestigeH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Doves75.


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660




Fantastic combination!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Love_Couture said:


> New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!




Very Pretty!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

sonaale said:


> Wow! Such beautiful looks ladies! Can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Here's my super super super casual errand running daytime outfit last weekend with my baby B35 in Gold. (Yes, where i live, its still over 90 degrees outside...thus, the shorts and tank.) Cant wait for it to kool down a bit. Thanks for letting me share  (Sorry,  the pic is a little blurry)




Nice pic!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

periogirl28 said:


> So many great action shots here!
> 
> View attachment 3130191
> 
> View attachment 3130199
> 
> To NY and back!




Super nice!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500




Fall Perfection!!


----------



## Nikonina

Stansy said:


> Cavaliers du Caucase goes perfectly with my peach colored cashmere cardigan




This is my favorite way to wear H scarf! Love H silk, looking forward to the cooler weather


----------



## LaChocolat

Love_Couture said:


> New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!



You look great!


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> Popping in for a quick one. Check out all your lovely shots later!
> 
> Jeans today. TGIF.
> 
> View attachment 3131643



Lovely as always, Purrsey. That K is amazing!


----------



## LaChocolat

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Yes it's Friday. Yeahhhhh. Am still waiting for the blue waters. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cupcakes come first. Anyway here is my new assistant at work. Happy Friday everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3131674



So unique. I really like this!  Congrats.


----------



## LaChocolat

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stuck In heavy traffic with my 35 chocolate B ![emoji27][emoji27]
> 
> View attachment 3131500



So pretty and rich looking.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

sonaale said:


> Wow! Such beautiful looks ladies! Can't believe how quickly this thread moves! Here's my super super super casual errand running daytime outfit last weekend with my baby B35 in Gold. (Yes, where i live, its still over 90 degrees outside...thus, the shorts and tank.) Cant wait for it to kool down a bit. Thanks for letting me share  (Sorry,  the pic is a little blurry)



Pretty Goldie. I like seeing this colour paired with brights. And you carry that size well.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



Wow KAT ! You look fantastic! Love everything!


----------



## ari

Stansy said:


> Cavaliers du Caucase goes perfectly with my peach colored cashmere cardigan



Just perfect!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Croc [emoji246]out to an event today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130659
> View attachment 3130660



OMG! So beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!



Oh I love this set. They look so lovely on you. And RG is my favourite. [emoji4] congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Wow KAT ! You look fantastic! Love everything!







Love_Couture said:


> OMG! So beautiful!







tiffanypowers17 said:


> Fantastic combination!!



Thank you so much ladies. You are all very kind.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> So unique. I really like this!  Congrats.




Thank you LaChocolat. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I love this set. They look so lovely on you. And RG is my favourite. [emoji4] congrats!



Thank you Kat.  I really love your collections!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Thank you Kat.  I really love your collections!



Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Purrsey

Weekending with Ms Bolide again but I got my hubby to hold her just for this shot. Lol.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Weekending with Ms Bolide again but I got my hubby to hold her just for this shot. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132732




Ha ha so cute


----------



## Apelila

My Armcandy of the day


----------



## ghoztz

Purrsey said:


> Weekending with Ms Bolide again but I got my hubby to hold her just for this shot. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132732



love the sheen of patina!!


----------



## Stansy

Nikonina said:


> This is my favorite way to wear H scarf! Love H silk, looking forward to the cooler weather





ari said:


> Just perfect!



Thank you! I just love the pattern - might look for an CSGM for the upcomming cold season


----------



## juzluvpink

Friday...



Saturday.. With my new XL Clic Clac H



Still Saturday... Now with a new friend! Lil Edward!!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting! 



Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!


----------



## perlerare

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Winter Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830




Perfection !


----------



## periogirl28

perlerare said:


> Perfection !




Thank you darling! )


----------



## honhon

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830


periogirl, you nailed it.  stunning


----------



## perfumegirl01

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830




As you know, I love your collection.  This one is perfect!  Would you mind sharing the specs on this medor?  I have requested a similar one from my SA and am waiting patiently for it to arrive in this lifetime.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!



classy and elegant!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Everyone is having a good time with your beautiful H. My Ms Colvert K is also excited for a movie day out. Wish you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> periogirl, you nailed it.  stunning



Oh that is just so lovely of you to say! 



perfumegirl01 said:


> As you know, I love your collection.  This one is perfect!  Would you mind sharing the specs on this medor?  I have requested a similar one from my SA and am waiting patiently for it to arrive in this lifetime.



You do, wow thanks! This is the smaller size Medor in Rubis Tadeladkt, PHW. All my things aren't very new but I do try to rotate and use them all. Best wishes that your clutch arrives very soon, definitely in this lifetime! 




chincac said:


> classy and elegant!



Thank you Chincac, I try...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Weekending with Ms Bolide again but I got my hubby to hold her just for this shot. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132732



lol! Super cute!



Apelila said:


> My Armcandy of the day



Beautiful eye candy!!! Love the combo of H and LV[emoji4]



juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3132816
> 
> Friday...
> 
> View attachment 3132817
> 
> Saturday.. With my new XL Clic Clac H
> 
> View attachment 3132818
> 
> Still Saturday... Now with a new friend! Lil Edward!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So pretty!!! Love it!



periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830



My god periogirl u look stunning!!! The combination of black and red is out of this world[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Everyone is having a good time with your beautiful H. My Ms Colvert K is also excited for a movie day out. Wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132879
> View attachment 3132883




Congratulations on this new beauty Kat.Lee! Fabulous color choice!!


----------



## lynne_ross

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830



So elegant! Love this look.


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Everyone is having a good time with your beautiful H. My Ms Colvert K is also excited for a movie day out. Wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132879
> View attachment 3132883




The dolphins are swimming in the deep blue sea! What movie are you catching Kat?


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830




Perfect red on this little but power packed number!


----------



## Purrsey

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3132816
> 
> Friday...
> 
> View attachment 3132817
> 
> Saturday.. With my new XL Clic Clac H
> 
> View attachment 3132818
> 
> Still Saturday... Now with a new friend! Lil Edward!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Nice blue. I'm always intrigued by the blues of H (I think H makes the best Blues, except for bleu jean which I personally don't fancy). May I ask what's the color?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> The dolphins are swimming in the deep blue sea! What movie are you catching Kat?



Thank you Purrsey. Movie was : Scorch Trials! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## megt10

Love_Couture said:


> New rose gold set.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Friday!


Oh I love this. It's so pretty on you and RG is my favorite.


Purrsey said:


> Weekending with Ms Bolide again but I got my hubby to hold her just for this shot. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132732


Too cute. I am loving this bag.


Apelila said:


> My Armcandy of the day


Adorable. 


juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3132816
> 
> Friday...
> 
> View attachment 3132817
> 
> Saturday.. With my new XL Clic Clac H
> 
> View attachment 3132818
> 
> Still Saturday... Now with a new friend! Lil Edward!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love this and Lil Edward is so cute.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830


You look gorgeous. I love the clutch.


Kat.Lee said:


> Everyone is having a good time with your beautiful H. My Ms Colvert K is also excited for a movie day out. Wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132879
> View attachment 3132883


So glad she gets to go to her first movie . She is so pretty.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830



Omg! Is that rouge h/box leather?  You look beautiful.have a good time.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Everyone is having a good time with your beautiful H. My Ms Colvert K is also excited for a movie day out. Wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132879
> View attachment 3132883



Have fun at the movies. I spy new accessories on your K.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Have fun at the movies. I spy new accessories on your K.



Thanks Rami. Movie was fantastic. [emoji327] You are sharp[emoji102]!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> lol! Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful eye candy!!! Love the combo of H and LV[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> My god periogirl u look stunning!!! The combination of black and red is out of this world[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on this new beauty Kat.Lee! Fabulous color choice!!



Thank you blush blush! 



lynne_ross said:


> So elegant! Love this look.



Thank you so much! 



Purrsey said:


> Perfect red on this little but power packed number!



Wink! Thanks, loving your Box Bolide! 



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous. I love the clutch.
> 
> So glad she gets to go to her first movie . She is so pretty.



Thank you Meg, I can totally see you rocking a Medor! 



Rami00 said:


> Omg! Is that rouge h/box leather?  You look beautiful.have a good time.



Dear Rami, I don't wear jumpsuits as well as you do but this is really comfortable! My clutch is Rubis Tadeladkt, it came out darker in this pic than IRL.  The opera was incredibly sung and we had a great time, thanks!


----------



## ThierryH

Kat.Lee said:


> Everyone is having a good time with your beautiful H. My Ms Colvert K is also excited for a movie day out. Wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132879
> View attachment 3132883



Beautiful - and great choice and lovely combo - as always!


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830



Understated, yet so stylish and simply fabulous! Major congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Heading out.. My beloved CSGM and me


----------



## juzluvpink

Purrsey said:


> Nice blue. I'm always intrigued by the blues of H (I think H makes the best Blues, except for bleu jean which I personally don't fancy). May I ask what's the color?



Thanks Purrsey. The color is Bleu de Galice.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out.. My beloved CSGM and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133447



Wow eternallove4bag that's a super gorgeous CSGM. Looooove it. And the dress too. Simply elegant. I just woke up and saw this picture. My eyes went wide open! Really really love this look on you!! Enjoy your time out. [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ellietilly

Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475



Hi my little twin sister (I'm B35 GT) with the exact twillies as well! Feels like looking in the mirror! [emoji4]. So pretty. Love it. Enjoy your wonderful evening!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> So glad she gets to go to her first movie . She is so pretty.



Thank you meg. 



ThierryH said:


> Beautiful - and great choice and lovely combo - as always!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170] 



Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out.. My beloved CSGM and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133447




 blue beauty [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] 



ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475




Great combo with the twillys and what a perfect partner to wait with [emoji93][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji175]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luvquality

Periogirl, what a chic pop of color with your black outfit. Perfection!


----------



## Rami00

ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475



Twinsies! I have GT K32 and same twilly.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out.. My beloved CSGM and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133447



I LOVE this look. You paired it well.... Looks so lady like.


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3133506
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



It's cold here too today  (ugh the freakin rain). I like this chic look. May I know the name of the red twilly please. It look gorgeous.


----------



## sunkiss4444

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.


Nice ~~


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3133506
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Like the cozy look!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sunkiss4444 said:


> Nice ~~




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475



So beautiful and kind of soft!


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3133506
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You look fantastic Sarah!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830


So elegant periogirl!


----------



## ari

Still vacation for me - last days ((


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out.. My beloved CSGM and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133447



So classy, just love it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((



Beautiful and relaxing. Enjoy your last days  vacation!!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Everyone is having a good time with your beautiful H. My Ms Colvert K is also excited for a movie day out. Wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132879
> View attachment 3132883



Kat, you K is so cute!


----------



## andee

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((


Ari, I adore your whole look and am inspired. is that the Chanel scarf sgain?
Me want.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

Hope everyone enjoy the weekend so far! 

Sunny day = Taking Miss Kelly for a spin


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((



Gorgeous, ari! White B is perfect on you!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of great looks here to enjoy over the weekend. Thank you for posting!
> 
> Starting off the Autumn Season with Mozart. And Medors!
> 
> View attachment 3132828
> 
> View attachment 3132830



You look very elegant! The color and leather are beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

ceci said:


> Hope everyone enjoy the weekend so far!
> 
> Sunny day = Taking Miss Kelly for a spin
> 
> View attachment 3133769



This is beautiful!


----------



## Love_Couture

ceci said:


> Hope everyone enjoy the weekend so far!
> 
> Sunny day = Taking Miss Kelly for a spin
> 
> View attachment 3133769



OMG! So beautiful!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Everyone is having a good time with your beautiful H. My Ms Colvert K is also excited for a movie day out. Wish you all a wonderful weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132879
> View attachment 3132883



Gorgeous, Kat! Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Moirai

Apelila said:


> My Armcandy of the day



Lovely arm candies!




Purrsey said:


> Weekending with Ms Bolide again but I got my hubby to hold her just for this shot. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132732



This is so cute! What a sweet DH.



eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out.. My beloved CSGM and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133447



You look lovely. Shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## Moirai

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3132816
> 
> Friday...
> 
> View attachment 3132817
> 
> Saturday.. With my new XL Clic Clac H
> 
> View attachment 3132818
> 
> Still Saturday... Now with a new friend! Lil Edward!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!





ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475





Sarah_sarah said:


> Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3133506
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Wow! So many gorgeous Bs! Thanks for the eye candies!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((



Love the whole look on you.  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, Kat! Have a wonderful Sunday!




Thank you dear. Same to you. [emoji41]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ceci said:


> Hope everyone enjoy the weekend so far!
> 
> Sunny day = Taking Miss Kelly for a spin
> 
> View attachment 3133769


So beautiful


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi my little twin sister (I'm B35 GT) with the exact twillies as well! Feels like looking in the mirror! [emoji4]. So pretty. Love it. Enjoy your wonderful evening!




Thank you Kat! GT is such a lovely neutral colour.


----------



## ellietilly

ceci said:


> Hope everyone enjoy the weekend so far!
> 
> Sunny day = Taking Miss Kelly for a spin
> 
> View attachment 3133769




Wow, gorgeous! What colour is your Miss Kelly?


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((




Wonderful shot, looks so refreshingly summery!


----------



## emilyrosie

ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475


Absolutely gorgeous! Hope you had a great evening


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out.. My beloved CSGM and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133447




Lovely colours.


----------



## meowmeow94

ceci said:


> Hope everyone enjoy the weekend so far!
> 
> Sunny day = Taking Miss Kelly for a spin
> 
> View attachment 3133769



Very gorgeous! She is perfect for autumn


----------



## meowmeow94

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((



Wow! Your lool is stunning


----------



## meowmeow94

Sarah_sarah said:


> Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3133506
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


You look very chic, girl!  The outfit is a match made in heaven!


----------



## ari

andee said:


> Ari, I adore your whole look and am inspired. is that the Chanel scarf sgain?
> Me want.



andee, thank you, yes that is the Chanel cashmere shawl, it is much lighter than the H ones, here is very hot but everywhere the air conditioning is on full blast so I need it. We have been so sick during our vacation, we both sneeze, cough and have running nose, unbelievable. My Dh claims I gave him the flue)))


----------



## ari

meowmeow94 said:


> Wow! Your lool is stunning



Thank you meowmeow!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, ari! White B is perfect on you!



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Love the whole look on you.  Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you Love_Couture!


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> Wonderful shot, looks so refreshingly summery!



ellietilly, thank you! It is gorgeous weather here!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful and relaxing. Enjoy your last days  vacation!!



Thank you Kat!


----------



## ari

At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .



Just gorgeous, ari! Love your mod shots and orange K.


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Just gorgeous, ari! Love your mod shots and orange B.



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .



Beautiful!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you Kat


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kindness

Nice&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Weekending with Ms Bolide again but I got my hubby to hold her just for this shot. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3132732



Your bolide is gorgeous, Purrsey!  Is she a 27?


----------



## Kitty S.

ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475




Nice pairing of twilly to your GT!


----------



## Kitty S.

Sarah_sarah said:


> Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3133506
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Very classy casual look [emoji106]


----------



## klynneann

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out.. My beloved CSGM and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133447



This is a perfect outfit!!



ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475



Your GT looks so shimmery in this light!



Sarah_sarah said:


> Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3133506
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Lovely, Sarah_sarah!


----------



## Kitty S.

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((




Great vacation look [emoji106]


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((



A perfect vacation look!



ceci said:


> Hope everyone enjoy the weekend so far!
> 
> Sunny day = Taking Miss Kelly for a spin
> 
> View attachment 3133769



She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Rami00

Today's ootd .. GT k32
Enjoy your Sunday everyone!


----------



## louboutal

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((




Love this colorful look! Enjoy the rest of your vacation!!


----------



## louboutal

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




So elegant as usual! Enjoy your Sunday Rami!


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((



 the  PdV twillies are so cute on your white B


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .


Such a refreshing and sunny colors !


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> It's cold here too today  (ugh the freakin rain). I like this chic look. May I know the name of the red twilly please. It look gorgeous.




[emoji300]&#65039; the only good point is that I get to obsesses over sweaters. 
Thank you dear. The red one is the Mors et Gourmettes Remix rouge/marine/vert H062811S 05. The other one, which I think I love more, is the Collections Imperiales rouge/turquoise/ardoise H06292S 02.


----------



## lulalula

DH switched from canvas to leather to match my lindy. We were on a three-day trip and in fact, he had nothing in his bag and I had everything in mine. but obviously he carried it all the way for me. I thought this was a fun picture to share.


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((


White B looks amazing, especially with ghw


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475


Love the GT, perfect match with your twillies.


----------



## smile4me6

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




Yessssssss Rami, Yessssssssss


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kitty S. said:


> Very classy casual look [emoji106]




Kitty S, thank you [emoji324][emoji166]



meowmeow94 said:


> You look very chic, girl!  The outfit is a match made in heaven!




meowmeow94, thank you so much. [emoji93][emoji175] I have a new love for sweaters these days. [emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> You look fantastic Sarah!




Thanks ari [emoji175] 



Kat.Lee said:


> Like the cozy look!




Thank you Kat.Lee [emoji170] i do love a comfy outfit. 

Thank you so much Klynneann [emoji257]

So sweet Moirai [emoji93]


----------



## ceci

Moirai said:


> This is beautiful!






Love_Couture said:


> OMG! So beautiful!






LOUKPEACH said:


> So beautiful






ellietilly said:


> Wow, gorgeous! What colour is your Miss Kelly?






meowmeow94 said:


> Very gorgeous! She is perfect for autumn






klynneann said:


> She is beautiful!!!




Thank you all~ Miss Kelly is Toundra [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ceci

ari said:


> At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .




So Summer! Bright & Fresh! Love this look!


----------



## ceci

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




Looking cool ~


----------



## ceci

Wish all had a wonderful weekend! 
Went picnic with my family today along Miss Mini Berline


----------



## Rami00

louboutal said:


> So elegant as usual! Enjoy your Sunday Rami!





smile4me6 said:


> Yessssssss Rami, Yessssssssss





ceci said:


> Looking cool ~



Thank you! Have a good night/Monday morning!


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> [emoji300]&#65039; the only good point is that I get to obsesses over sweaters.
> Thank you dear. The red one is the Mors et Gourmettes Remix rouge/marine/vert H062811S 05. The other one, which I think I love more, is the Collections Imperiales rouge/turquoise/ardoise H06292S 02.



Thank you so much for taking the time.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




Looooove everything in this shot Rami. Simply love how GT matches with anything easily. I think you stole the sun and rain came to my side of the world now! [emoji97][emoji299]&#65039;
Enjoy your remaining Sunday evening!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




I love ur style. [emoji1]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Looooove everything in this shot Rami. Simply love how GT match with anything easily. I think you stole the sun and rain came to my side of the world now! [emoji97][emoji299]&#65039;
> Enjoy your remaining Sunday evening!


Thank you Kat! Finally, the sun came out today.. I rather have snow than rain (any Canadian here reading this, please don't hate) lol!! It was a lil chilly today but as long as I see the sun! Have a good Monday :kiss:


PrestigeH said:


> I love ur style. [emoji1]


Thank you! Have a good day :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I love ur style. [emoji1]



Good morning my left neighbour. Still await for your action shots. Wish you a great week ahead! [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Kitty S. said:


> Great vacation look [emoji106]



Thank you Kitty!


----------



## ari

klynneann said:


> A perfect vacation look!
> 
> 
> 
> She is beautiful!!!



Thank you klynneann!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!



Gorgeous Rami, love this combo!


----------



## ari

louboutal said:


> Love this colorful look! Enjoy the rest of your vacation!!



Thank you louboutal! The vacation will be over tomorrow (((


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> the  PdV twillies are so cute on your white B



Thank you chincac, it was love from first sight)


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Such a refreshing and sunny colors !



Bobmops, thank you !


----------



## ari

lulalula said:


> DH switched from canvas to leather to match my lindy. We were on a three-day trip and in fact, he had nothing in his bag and I had everything in mine. but obviously he carried it all the way for me. I thought this was a fun picture to share.
> 
> View attachment 3134343



Haha ! lulalula You DH is a gentleman!


----------



## ari

bluenavy said:


> White B looks amazing, especially with ghw



Thank you bluenavy!


----------



## ari

ceci said:


> So Summer! Bright & Fresh! Love this look!



Thank you Ceci, I'm looking forward to fall outfits now that I had my beautiful summer))


----------



## ari

ceci said:


> Wish all had a wonderful weekend!
> Went picnic with my family today along Miss Mini Berline
> View attachment 3134568



Wow this is fantastic! Love it, so cool!


----------



## ceci

ari said:


> Thank you Ceci, I'm looking forward to fall outfits now that I had my beautiful summer))






ari said:


> Wow this is fantastic! Love it, so cool!




Thank you! Guess I'm all in for Fall this year! Lucky to get this swift/doublis (suede look & feel-a-like!)


----------



## Purrsey

klynneann said:


> Your bolide is gorgeous, Purrsey!  Is she a 27?




Thanks. Yes she is a 27


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723


You look good!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723



Looks great Kat. Have a good day!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LOUKPEACH said:


> You look good!!!




Thank you. 


Love_Couture said:


> Looks great Kat. Have a good day!



Thank you. You too! [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Luvquality said:


> Periogirl, what a chic pop of color with your black outfit. Perfection!





ari said:


> So elegant periogirl!





Moirai said:


> You look very elegant! The color and leather are beautiful.



Thank you ladies, elegant is the best compliment!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out.. My beloved CSGM and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133447



Love how your shawl and dress go so perfectly together! 



ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475



Yup truly a fabulous wildlife sighting, my bags go on the Tube too! Hope you had a great time. 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3133506
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Lovely cosy picture! 



Luvquality said:


> Periogirl, what a chic pop of color with your black outfit. Perfection!



Ooo thanks! 



ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((



Lovely, cheerful colours ari!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .



Wow, pop outfit, so sunny! 



Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!



Perfect neutral! 



lulalula said:


> DH switched from canvas to leather to match my lindy. We were on a three-day trip and in fact, he had nothing in his bag and I had everything in mine. but obviously he carried it all the way for me. I thought this was a fun picture to share.
> 
> View attachment 3134343



How cute!



ceci said:


> Wish all had a wonderful weekend!
> Went picnic with my family today along Miss Mini Berline
> View attachment 3134568



Love this, what colour is it please? Mini Berline is a perfect picnic bag.


----------



## perlerare

ceci said:


> Wish all had a wonderful weekend!
> Went picnic with my family today along Miss Mini Berline
> View attachment 3134568



Cool picture !
Love the Berline in bi-material.


----------



## perlerare

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




This !


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723




Kat ur action shot made my day. Very nice blue. I am so proud of my neighbour. [emoji3]


----------



## emilyrosie

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723


You wear her so well! Have a great Monday


----------



## DizzyFairy

ari said:


> At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .



Love your outfit with a orange Kelly...usually not a fan of the color but you def changed my mind...


----------



## DizzyFairy

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723




Aww lovely outfit..!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat ur action shot made my day. Very nice blue. I am so proud of my neighbour. [emoji3]



You are way too kind PrestigeH. What an awesome neighbour! Thank you so much. 



emilyrosie said:


> You wear her so well! Have a great Monday



Thank you so much. You too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

DizzyFairy said:


> Aww lovely outfit..!



Thank you so much DizzyFairy! [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .


You look beautiful. I love the color of the K! It goes so nicely with you outfit.


Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!


Adorable.


lulalula said:


> DH switched from canvas to leather to match my lindy. We were on a three-day trip and in fact, he had nothing in his bag and I had everything in mine. but obviously he carried it all the way for me. I thought this was a fun picture to share.
> 
> View attachment 3134343


So sweet of him. 


ceci said:


> Wish all had a wonderful weekend!
> Went picnic with my family today along Miss Mini Berline
> View attachment 3134568


Love your mini Berline. I initially thought that I had made a mistake with mine and that it was too small. I wore it the other day and found it to be the perfect size for things like this. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723


Oh, Kat, I adore this outfit. Is it a dress or top and skirt? Who makes it? It looks so cute on you. This is the perfect casual running around dress. I really want it! Your shoes are perfect with it too.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723



Loveeeee the whole look.  Especially the dress.


----------



## Rami00

perlerare said:


> This !


Thank you xx


ari said:


> Gorgeous Rami, love this combo!


Thank you xx


----------



## smile4me6

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723




Beautiful!!! Love your Hermes and Chanels!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Oh, Kat, I adore this outfit. Is it a dress or top and skirt? Who makes it? It looks so cute on you. This is the perfect casual running around dress. I really want it! Your shoes are perfect with it too.



Thank you so much Meg. It is a fashionably old dress from Vivienne Tam. You can see a rabbit on it which is the year of Rabbit (Chinese zodiac) for 2011. I'm so sorry to disappoint you. [emoji53]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Loveeeee the whole look.  Especially the dress.



Thank you so much. Appreciate it. An old dress though! 



smile4me6 said:


> Beautiful!!! Love your Hermes and Chanels!!!



Thank you so much smile4me6. Appreciate it.


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!



Gorgeous as always Rami!



lulalula said:


> DH switched from canvas to leather to match my lindy. We were on a three-day trip and in fact, he had nothing in his bag and I had everything in mine. but obviously he carried it all the way for me. I thought this was a fun picture to share.
> 
> View attachment 3134343



Your DH is so sweet!



Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723



Love everything here! Such a cute and fun dress.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow eternallove4bag that's a super gorgeous CSGM. Looooove it. And the dress too. Simply elegant. I just woke up and saw this picture. My eyes went wide open! Really really love this look on you!! Enjoy your time out. [emoji170][emoji170]



Oh Kat.Lee u made my day! Coming from a super elegant lady like u that's such a compliment!!! U set the bar high!!!



Sarah_sarah said:


> blue beauty [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> ]



Thank u Sarah_sarah... Didn't realize I loved blue this much till I looked at my closet closely recently!!! More than a quarter is all blue!!!



Rami00 said:


> I LOVE this look. You paired it well.... Looks so lady like.



Aww Rami! Thanks a ton!!! Am usually in trousers or jeans and very casual so this one was definitely a change for me! Lol[emoji4]



ari said:


> So classy, just love it!



Thank u so much ari!



Moirai said:


> You look lovely. Shawl is gorgeous.



Thanks  ton Moirai! This is turning out to be one of my fav shawls!



ellietilly said:


> Lovely colours.



Thank u ellietilly[emoji173]&#65039;



klynneann said:


> This is a perfect outfit!!
> 
> !



Thank u klynneann [emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Love how your shawl and dress go so perfectly together!
> !




Thank u so much periogirl!!! Both were bought separately years apart and loved the way they blended together so decided to wear them together for the first time[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> Waiting for a London underground train to join friends for dinner and cocktails with my B30 GT
> View attachment 3133475



My dream bag in the one of the most perfect colors[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Sarah_sarah said:


> Tonight was a bit cold. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3133506
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



It's getting super chilly here too!! Perfect companion to bundle up with [emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Still vacation for me - last days ((



Enjoy ur vacation ari... we r enjoying ur gorgeous gorgeous views thru ur lenses[emoji173]&#65039;



ceci said:


> Hope everyone enjoy the weekend so far!
> 
> Sunny day = Taking Miss Kelly for a spin
> 
> View attachment 3133769



What a gorgeous Kelly!!!



ari said:


> At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .



Breathtakingly beautiful ari!



Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!



Aaaah the gorgeous LV shawl with the stunning Gris T... PERFECTION Rami!!! Just drooling!



lulalula said:


> DH switched from canvas to leather to match my lindy. We were on a three-day trip and in fact, he had nothing in his bag and I had everything in mine. but obviously he carried it all the way for me. I thought this was a fun picture to share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134343



Super cute!!



ceci said:


> Wish all had a wonderful weekend!
> Went picnic with my family today along Miss Mini Berline
> View attachment 3134568



Beautiful Miss Berline!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723




Kat.Lee u never disappoint!! How gorgeous is that outfit and ur shoes and accessories! Just WOW[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

ceci said:


> Wish all had a wonderful weekend!
> Went picnic with my family today along Miss Mini Berline
> View attachment 3134568



Mini Berline's color is gorgeous. Love the cdc and hat too. Hope you had a nice picnic.


----------



## Myrkur

Moirai said:


> LOVE THIS! Gorgeous, Myrkur!
> 
> 
> 
> Rami, you started a new CSGM posting trend!







PrestigeH said:


> I love all the CSGM you ladies posted here. Keep it coming.







Rami00 said:


> You are killing me Myrkur! This color is just gorgeous. I think ...I need this for fall/winter. Ugh so many things on my list.







Kat.Lee said:


> Love the Tyger Tyger and Wien too.







eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur Clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it PrestigeH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ur C takes the cake!!! YUMMY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! Twinsies!!! I am officially in LOVE with this shawl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh loving all the CSGMs being posted!!! Such a huge fan of Tyger Tyger! Urs looks gorgeous!!







chincac said:


> great pic!







periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is LOVELY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not funny, just interesting and unique! Cousins with you on the shawl.







Purrsey said:


> So gorgeous!




Thank you everyone for all the lovely comments! I'm sorry if I missed a comment, this thread goes way too fast!


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723




Beautiful outfit and I love Colvert! [emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

Its a green , green Monday with new bracelet in pine green


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Its a green , green Monday with new bracelet in pine green




In green H heaven!!! Wow Bopmops this looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> In green H heaven!!! Wow Bopmops this looks GORGEOUS!


Thank you eternallove4bag ! As always very kind


----------



## Lalaka

My very first Hermes piece - Hermes white clic clac. Got it second hand &#128522; Trying to combine with watch


----------



## Bobmops

Lalaka said:


> My very first Hermes piece - Hermes white clic clac. Got it second hand &#128522; Trying to combine with watch




It look vey sleek and chic !


----------



## Lalaka

Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Its a green , green Monday with new bracelet in pine green




Gorgeous match.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Lalaka said:


> My very first Hermes piece - Hermes white clic clac. Got it second hand [emoji4] Trying to combine with watch




Looks really good. Welcome to the family. Enjoy it.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723



Kat I always love everything you wear )))


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Wow, pop outfit, so sunny!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> How cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, what colour is it please? Mini Berline is a perfect picnic bag.



Thank you periogirl!


----------



## ari

DizzyFairy said:


> Love your outfit with a orange Kelly...usually not a fan of the color but you def changed my mind...



Thank you DizzyFairy, I know - I had the same feeling before I got it )))


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful. I love the color of the K! It goes so nicely with you outfit.
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> So sweet of him.
> 
> Love your mini Berline. I initially thought that I had made a mistake with mine and that it was too small. I wore it the other day and found it to be the perfect size for things like this.
> 
> Oh, Kat, I adore this outfit. Is it a dress or top and skirt? Who makes it? It looks so cute on you. This is the perfect casual running around dress. I really want it! Your shoes are perfect with it too.


Thank you Megt, you love your Missoni don't you?


----------



## Myrkur

Bobmops said:


> Its a green , green Monday with new bracelet in pine green




Wow nice green!


----------



## Myrkur

Lalaka said:


> My very first Hermes piece - Hermes white clic clac. Got it second hand [emoji4] Trying to combine with watch




Congrats on your first H piece, it's a classic! It looks a bit pale pink


----------



## Lalaka

Thank you! I eyeing already the next Hermes family member &#128521;


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream bag in the one of the most perfect colors[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting super chilly here too!! Perfect companion to bundle up with [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy ur vacation ari... we r enjoying ur gorgeous gorgeous views thru ur lenses[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous Kelly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Breathtakingly beautiful ari!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah the gorgeous LV shawl with the stunning Gris T... PERFECTION Rami!!! Just drooling!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Miss Berline!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee u never disappoint!! How gorgeous is that outfit and ur shoes and accessories! Just WOW[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you eternallove4bag))


----------



## Lalaka

I took thus pic usung filters. Thank you so much


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Its a green , green Monday with new bracelet in pine green



Beautiful Bobmops, love the greens so fresh! H made me love color.


----------



## ari

Lalaka said:


> My very first Hermes piece - Hermes white clic clac. Got it second hand &#128522; Trying to combine with watch



Congrats! It goes well with your watch!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Its a green , green Monday with new bracelet in pine green



So beautiful!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723




Gorgeous, loving that blue colour.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lalaka said:


> My very first Hermes piece - Hermes white clic clac. Got it second hand [emoji4] Trying to combine with watch



Great choice. Great match.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lalaka

Oh thank you! I was not sure if I have to wear it separately


----------



## ari

Yesterday I took Ms White for tha last stroll, I'm tempted to take her to my flight, but most probably she'll be in my hand luggage))


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful outfit and I love Colvert! [emoji7]



Thank you so much. Glad you love Colvert too. Although I only got it for a few days, really love it more each day. 



ari said:


> Kat I always love everything you wear )))



Aww ari you are too kind. I feel the same way about your outfit. Thank you so much. 



ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, loving that blue colour.



Thank you so much. Appreciate your kind comment.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Yesterday I took Ms White for tha last stroll, I'm tempted to take her to my flight, but most probably she'll be in my hand luggage))



Always beautiful. She's a stunner! Take good care of her! Wish you a safe flight! [emoji574]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Always beautiful. She's a stunner! Take good care of her! Wish you a safe flight! [emoji574]&#65039;[emoji162]



Thank you KAT !


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Thank you Megt, you love your Missoni don't you?



I do love Missoni. I always find it so comfortable to wear, flattening and such beautiful patterns and colors.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Yesterday I took Ms White for tha last stroll, I'm tempted to take her to my flight, but most probably she'll be in my hand luggage))


Stunning bag and perfect summer outfit!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous match.


Thank you PrestigeH!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much Meg. It is a fashionably old dress from Vivienne Tam. You can see a rabbit on it which is the year of Rabbit (Chinese zodiac) for 2011. I'm so sorry to disappoint you. [emoji53]



Darn it&#128545;. I wondered if it was the year of the rabbit. Does she make something similar yearly? I would love a year of the Tiger, though have no idea when that is. I just know that is my year.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> So beautiful!



Thank you Kat.Lee it's only shade of green I can wear )) Im so happy I found this bracelet


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Stunning bag and perfect summer outfit!



Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## Bobmops

Myrkur said:


> Wow nice green!


 Thank you  Myrkur !! That was my thoughts exactly ,when I saw the bracelet ))


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Beautiful Bobmops, love the greens so fresh! H made me love color.



Thank you Ari , very kind of you !


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Love everything here! Such a cute and fun dress.



thank you so much Moirai. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat.Lee u made my day! Coming from a super elegant lady like u that's such a compliment!!! U set the bar high!!!


You seriously pull it off perfectly. Hope to see more! [emoji4]




eternallove4bag said:


> Kat.Lee u never disappoint!! How gorgeous is that outfit and ur shoes and accessories! Just WOW[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much. You are always always kind and sweet! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Darn it[emoji35]. I wondered if it was the year of the rabbit. Does she make something similar yearly? I would love a year of the Tiger, though have no idea when that is. I just know that is my year.



[emoji3][emoji23][emoji38] She does like dragon a lot! A very intriguing and characteristic designer!  Here's a Chinese zodiac chart if you are curious![emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lalaka said:


> My very first Hermes piece - Hermes white clic clac. Got it second hand [emoji4] Trying to combine with watch



Beautiful!! Twins on the white Clic clac with u[emoji4]



ari said:


> Yesterday I took Ms White for tha last stroll, I'm tempted to take her to my flight, but most probably she'll be in my hand luggage))




Wow! Every time I see ur white B I fall more in love ari!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Yesterday I took Ms White for tha last stroll, I'm tempted to take her to my flight, but most probably she'll be in my hand luggage))



You look great with Ms White!  Have a safe flight home.


----------



## megt10

My casual running errands outfit. My new favorite sandals.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> My casual running errands outfit. My new favorite sandals.



Very lovely outfit and comfy sandals. I know you own a pair of white ones too. And misha doesn't want you to leave again![emoji78][emoji74]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> My casual running errands outfit. My new favorite sandals.




U have such amazing style megt10!!! Perfect outfit with the perfect accessories [emoji173]&#65039;... Including misha!!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Yesterday I took Ms White for tha last stroll, I'm tempted to take her to my flight, but most probably she'll be in my hand luggage))


Ari, white looks heavenly. I am not sure if I'd be that brave to own one. You look gorgeous as always.




megt10 said:


> My casual running errands outfit. My new favorite sandals.


Love your casual outfit megt.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Ari, white looks heavenly. I am not sure if I'd be that brave to own one. You look gorgeous as always.



I'm the same. I'm not brave enough. But it looks so great on ari!! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> My casual running errands outfit. My new favorite sandals.



Love the outfit.  The sandals look very comfortable. Have a great day!


----------



## Love_Couture

My H set at work today.  Happy Monday!


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> My casual running errands outfit. My new favorite sandals.



The shoes looks super comfy !


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm the same. I'm not brave enough. But it looks so great on ari!! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


 
LOL! If I had a white B..I'll manage to ruin it with coffee and red wine stains in a single day. I admire it on others tho.


----------



## Lalaka

ari said:


> Yesterday I took Ms White for tha last stroll, I'm tempted to take her to my flight, but most probably she'll be in my hand luggage))



Ms White is stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> My H set at work today.  Happy Monday!




So pretty Love_Couture!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely outfit and comfy sandals. I know you own a pair of white ones too. And misha doesn't want you to leave again![emoji78][emoji74]





eternallove4bag said:


> U have such amazing style megt10!!! Perfect outfit with the perfect accessories [emoji173]&#65039;... Including misha!!





Rami00 said:


> Ari, white looks heavenly. I am not sure if I'd be that brave to own one. You look gorgeous as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your casual outfit megt.





Love_Couture said:


> Love the outfit.  The sandals look very comfortable. Have a great day!



Thanks so much ladies. Such a busy MIL has one appointment right after the other kind of day.
Yes, I do have these in white too. I buy multiples of shoes that are comfortable : . No Misha is not at all happy with me leaving.


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty Love_Couture!



Thank you very much.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## shoppingmao

Lalaka said:


> My very first Hermes piece - Hermes white clic clac. Got it second hand &#128522; Trying to combine with watch


Perfect match!


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> Yesterday I took Ms White for tha last stroll, I'm tempted to take her to my flight, but most probably she'll be in my hand luggage))



Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## ceci

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723




Lovely & very festive look!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> My casual running errands outfit. My new favorite sandals.




Megt. Nice collection.


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> My H set at work today.  Happy Monday!




Lovely match.


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> Lovely match.



Thank you very much.


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431




Wow. You have exquisite taste PrestigeH. Perfection. And that watch [emoji33][emoji102]. Love everything. Have a great day!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow. You have exquisite taste PrestigeH. Perfection. And that watch [emoji33][emoji102]. Love everything. Have a great day!!




Morning Kat. Thank u. Have a great day too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Kat. Thank u. Have a great day too.




Thank you. And these are on my "ditch" list already, left neighbour!!!


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!



Beautiful, Rami!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723



Love your new K, Kat!  And your pretty dress!  You have a great week too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. And these are on my "ditch" list already, left neighbour!!!




"Ditch" them to my side. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431




LOVE it PrestigeH!!! Is that etain?


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> LOVE it PrestigeH!!! Is that etain?




Hi eternallove4bag. It is etoupe. Thank u.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## klynneann

Love_Couture said:


> My H set at work today.  Happy Monday!



So delicate and elegant - love them!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431



Good morning PrestigeH! Beautiful eye candy. We are twins on the bracelet (mine is with GHW)


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431



Love the watch and wallet especially!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Good morning PrestigeH! Beautiful eye candy. We are twins on the bracelet (mine is with GHW)




Hi Rami. Nice. I have yet seen a GHW. Definitely will be gorgeous to be in GHW.


----------



## PrestigeH

klynneann said:


> Love the watch and wallet especially!




Thank u Klynneann. Great day too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Good morning PrestigeH! Beautiful eye candy. We are twins on the bracelet (mine is with GHW)







PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Nice. I have yet seen a GHW. Definitely will be gorgeous to be in GHW.




My two beloved neighbours, I only have one KDT in black GHW. I find it frustrating with that closing/opening clasp. What about you guys??


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> Love your new K, Kat!  And your pretty dress!  You have a great week too.



Thank you so much klynneann. [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> My two beloved neighbours, I only have one KDT in black GHW. I find it frustrating with that closing/opening clasp. What about you guys??




Yes I have the same frustration. This "RIVAL" double tour is so difficult to put it on. [emoji28] Maybe it's my motor skill.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi eternallove4bag. It is etoupe. Thank u.




Thank u PrestigeH! They r gorgeous!!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!! Twins on the white Clic clac with u[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Every time I see ur white B I fall more in love ari!



Thank you eternallove4bag, I never thought I'd buy a white B, but it was love in first sight))


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431



OH WOW!  Look so good on you.


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> You look great with Ms White!  Have a safe flight home.



Love_Couture, thank you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> OH WOW!  Look so good on you.




Thank you Love_Couture.


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> Love this, what colour is it please? Mini Berline is a perfect picnic bag.




Thank you. Love Hands-free with kids sometimes! Rough H swift / Rose Indienne doublis Very kind SA transferred it for me


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I have the same frustration. This "RIVAL" double tour is so difficult to put it on. [emoji28] Maybe it's my motor skill.





Kat.Lee said:


> My two beloved neighbours, I only have one KDT in black GHW. I find it frustrating with that closing/opening clasp. What about you guys??



Guys, it really is annoying. God forbid .. If I have to wear it in the morning without my dose of coffee lol. The reason it doesn't come out too often :shame:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

perlerare said:


> Cool picture !
> 
> Love the Berline in bi-material.







megt10 said:


> Love your mini Berline. I initially thought that I had made a mistake with mine and that it was too small. I wore it the other day and found it to be the perfect size for things like this.







eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous Kelly!!!
> 
> Beautiful Miss Berline!!







Moirai said:


> Mini Berline's color is gorgeous. Love the cdc and hat too. Hope you had a nice picnic.




Thank you all~ The picnic was perfect. I got to run & walk with my kids without much worries. I don't usually carry iPad or laptop for family outings neither. Mini hand-free bags are great!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Guys, it really is annoying. God forbid .. If I have to wear it in the morning without my dose of coffee lol. The reason it doesn't come out too often :shame:



+1 (only no coffee needed for me! [emoji16])
And that being my one and only KDT piece and I do love the look of it! I think I'll just use CDC and KD and Clic clac more.


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Its a green , green Monday with new bracelet in pine green



Beautiful greens!



Lalaka said:


> My very first Hermes piece - Hermes white clic clac. Got it second hand &#128522; Trying to combine with watch



Looks great with your watch. Congrats!



ari said:


> Yesterday I took Ms White for tha last stroll, I'm tempted to take her to my flight, but most probably she'll be in my hand luggage))



Love the Pucci dress and white B. Have a safe flight.



megt10 said:


> My casual running errands outfit. My new favorite sandals.



You look lovely, love the bright color contrast of the scarf and bag with your outfit. Those sandals look so comfortable.


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> My H set at work today.  Happy Monday!



Looks lovely on you.



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431



You have great taste in color! Love them!


----------



## Moirai

Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!




Thank you Moirai. I love ur dress and bag. The leather --- drooling. Enjoy ur dinner.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!



Wow what a classy and elegant ensemble, both your dress and bag. Just lovely. Have a wonderful dinner with your DH. He must be very proud of you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!



You look wonderful.  Classy and elegant.  Have a wonderful dinner.


----------



## agumila

Night out in Hollywood with my B


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B




Enjoy [emoji3]


----------



## Winwin123

Baby in car!


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B




Lovely. Enjoy!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!




Beautiful baby!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!




Agree with Kat. Gorgeous baby.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sorry for the blurry pictures!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sorry for the blurry pictures!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!




What an enjoyment to see ur action pics. Nice.


----------



## Winwin123

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!



Very glamorous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> What an enjoyment to see ur action pics. Nice.



Thank you so much PrestigeH. 



Winwin123 said:


> Very glamorous!



Thank you winwin123.


----------



## emilyrosie

agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B


WOW! Your B is just so beautiful. Great shot!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!


Love the elegance of your outfit!


----------



## Bobmops

Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!


Wow!!! Love the color!!lucky you Its a great bag !


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!



Great outfit , great bag , great jewellery -like always!!!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431


 Love the color!!! What a great pieces!


----------



## JE2824

Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!



Stunning! My most favorite Hermes bag! You look beautiful!!!


----------



## JE2824

agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B



Fabulous pic!!! I am so in love with the Gold B! Perfection!



Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!



I never tire of the Gris T pics. Perfect neutral, IMO!



Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!



BEAUTIFUL! You look fabulous! Love  your Colvert Kelly!


----------



## Winwin123

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful baby!!



Haha thanks Kat!


----------



## Winwin123

PrestigeH said:


> Agree with Kat. Gorgeous baby.



Thanks PrestigeH


----------



## Winwin123

JE2824 said:


> Fabulous pic!!! I am so in love with the Gold B! Perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> I never tire of the Gris T pics. Perfect neutral, IMO!
> It's glacier blue.  I want a GT too &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL! You look fabulous! Love  your Colvert Kelly!




It's glacier blue, I would love to own a GT too, such great color.


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431




Such a lovely combination, love everything!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JE2824

Winwin123 said:


> It's glacier blue, I would love to own a GT too, such great color.



OMG! It looked like Gris T in the pic. Glacier blue is stunning as well!! Great shot of your baby!!!


----------



## ellietilly

agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B




So gorgeous, love gold!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Love the color!!! What a great pieces!




Thank you Bobmops.


----------



## ellietilly

Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!




Beautiful, love your necklace too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great outfit , great bag , great jewellery -like always!!!



Thank you so much for your kind comments. 


JE2824 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! You look fabulous! Love  your Colvert Kelly!



Thank you so much.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!



Moirai u look so elegant and ur dress is so classy!! Beautiful! Hope u had a wonderful time!



Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!



Beautiful baby that looks totally at home sitting in the front[emoji4]



agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B



Gold is such a beautiful neutral!



Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!




I never ever tire of seeing ur pics Kat.Lee!! Gorgeous dress and that Colvert K is just stunning but more so is its owner[emoji7]


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!




Please keep posting pictures, your colvert K is gorgeous!


----------



## Winwin123

JE2824 said:


> OMG! It looked like Gris T in the pic. Glacier blue is stunning as well!! Great shot of your baby!!!



Thanks JE2824


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> I never ever tire of seeing ur pics Kat.Lee!! Gorgeous dress and that Colvert K is just stunning but more so is its owner[emoji7]



You are incredibly kind and sweet eternallove4bag. Thank you so much. 



ellietilly said:


> Please keep posting pictures, your colvert K is gorgeous!



Thank you so much ellietilly. Appreciate your compliment.


----------



## billysmom

megt10 said:


> My casual running errands outfit. My new favorite sandals.


Nice to see Miss Vespa out and about


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!


 
You look extremely elegant. I hope you had good time.


----------



## Rami00

agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B


 
I see Gold everywhere. Maybe coz it's on my wishlist. It's beautiful.




Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!


 Looks like Gris T but I could be wrong. If it is..we are twins. Gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!


 
KAT, you never disappoint. Stunning shots...perfection from head to toe. I am loving the VCA on you too. Onyx...hmmm. lol


----------



## Winwin123

Thanks Rammi, it's glacier blue, perhaps cousins? Haha


----------



## MSO13

Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3135858




Interesting. I like it.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!




Love this! I'm biased cos I have the same color Kelly 28 [emoji2]


----------



## Winwin123

mad_for_chanel said:


> Love this! I'm biased cos I have the same color Kelly 28 [emoji2]



Thank you.  We are twins!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3135858




Very edgy MrsOwen!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B




Your Gold B is beautiful , love that structure ! Is this new? My Gold 30B is starting to soften after almost 3 years of regular use.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Winwin123 said:


> Thank you.  We are twins!




Yeah twin ! Isn't Bleu Glacier dreamy ?[emoji4]


----------



## NewBe

Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!



Is it a 32 or 28? Love that color!


----------



## Kat.Lee

32


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> KAT, you never disappoint. Stunning shots...perfection from head to toe. I am loving the VCA on you too. Onyx...hmmm. lol



Thank you so much dear!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3135858



Very cool look!


----------



## klynneann

Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!



Lovely, classy outfit!



Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!



Gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3135858



Awesome boots!!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Moirai. I love ur dress and bag. The leather --- drooling. Enjoy ur dinner.



Thank you, PrestigeH! Dinner was delicious.



Kat.Lee said:


> Wow what a classy and elegant ensemble, both your dress and bag. Just lovely. Have a wonderful dinner with your DH. He must be very proud of you!! [emoji4]



Thank you, Kat! I'm honored, coming from someone whose style I admire.



Love_Couture said:


> You look wonderful.  Classy and elegant.  Have a wonderful dinner.



Thank you, Love_C! We had a great time.



agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B



Gold B is gorgeous! Hope you had a fun night.



Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!



Beautiful baby! Don't forget to buckle her up.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!



You look gorgeous! Love the dress, Kelly, shoes, necklace...everything.


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Love the elegance of your outfit!



Thank you, Bobmops!



JE2824 said:


> Stunning! My most favorite Hermes bag! You look beautiful!!!



Thank you, JE! It's my favorite too.



ellietilly said:


> Beautiful, love your necklace too.



Thank you, ellietilly! It's one of my favorite pieces, the pearls are hung on diamond strands.



eternallove4bag said:


> Moirai u look so elegant and ur dress is so classy!! Beautiful! Hope u had a wonderful time!



Thank you, eternallove! We had a great time.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> You look extremely elegant. I hope you had good time.



Thank you, Rami! Dinner was delicious. Have a great day!


----------



## Love_Couture

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3135858



Boots and CDC... A great match.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

klynneann said:


> Lovely, classy outfit!



Thank you, klynneann!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3135858



Those boots are cool. Looks great with CDC.


----------



## ellietilly

Moirai said:


> Thank you, Bobmops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, JE! It's my favorite too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, ellietilly! It's one of my favorite pieces, the pearls are hung on diamond strands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, eternallove! We had a great time.




Oh my goodness, I didn't spot that ... even more in love now, diamonds and pearls are a classic combination but the setting gives it such a contemporary look. Beautiful!


----------



## Moirai

ellietilly said:


> Oh my goodness, I didn't spot that ... even more in love now, diamonds and pearls are a classic combination but the setting gives it such a contemporary look. Beautiful!



Thank you. The diamonds are difficult to see on those pics.


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3135858




OMG !! How cool is that!! Love , love , love !


----------



## Bobmops

Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more )))) 

Pink Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## MSO13

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!



Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous combo!


Thank you MrsOwen , very kind!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!




Gorgeous!!! Twins on the CSGM[emoji6]... Love the way u pair things! I like to match more too than contrast things !!!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! Twins on the CSGM[emoji6]... Love the way u pair things! I like to match more too than contrast things !!!



Thanks eternallove4bag ! You always supporting me !)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thanks eternallove4bag ! You always supporting me !)




U have great style so easy to admire[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!




The gorgeous brandebourgs is out!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992


 
It's so cozy outfit !! Love the Orange shoes !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992


 
woa! woa! woa! Did I miss this beauty? It's GORGEOUS on you. Let me say it again...GORGEOUS. lol. May I know the name of the CSGM please?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> It's so cozy outfit !! Love the Orange shoes !!




Hehe! Thank u Bopmops!! U nailed it!!! 99% of my clothes r bought for comfort rather than style so u will see me like this more often than not[emoji1][emoji1]...And another thing I discovered was that neutrals look so great on everyone else but for me only bright colors work [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> woa! woa! woa! Did I miss this beauty? It's GORGEOUS on you. Let me say it again...GORGEOUS. lol. May I know the name of the CSGM please?




Oh Rami I swear u r the sweetest!!! Thank u so much!!! This is the flamingo party- Rouge VIF/Blanc/Bleu... This one was love at first sight[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami I swear u r the sweetest!!! Thank u so much!!! This is the flamingo party- Rouge VIF/Blanc/Bleu... This one was love at first sight[emoji173]&#65039;


 
O Geez...I underestimated the Flamingo party for sure or maybe I just don't know how to wear colors. SIGH


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> O Geez...I underestimated the Flamingo party for sure or maybe I just don't know how to wear colors. SIGH




Rami ur style is IMPECCABLE!!! Neutrals, colors everything works for u!! Please try the flamingo party!!! I know u will just SHINE in this!!!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Rami ur style is IMPECCABLE!!! Neutrals, colors everything works for u!! Please try the flamingo party!!! I know u will just SHINE in this!!!


 
You are a sweetheart! Thank you :kiss:


----------



## alismarr

Miss BBK having a ball in Toronto.


----------



## emilyrosie

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!




Gorgeous!!


----------



## emilyrosie

alismarr said:


> Miss BBK having a ball in Toronto.




Great shot!!


----------



## ellietilly

alismarr said:


> Miss BBK having a ball in Toronto.




I love the proportions in this shot, super cute!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> U have such amazing style megt10!!! Perfect outfit with the perfect accessories [emoji173]&#65039;... Including misha!!


You are so kind thank you.


Rami00 said:


> Ari, white looks heavenly. I am not sure if I'd be that brave to own one. You look gorgeous as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your casual outfit megt.


Thank you Rami. 


Love_Couture said:


> Love the outfit.  The sandals look very comfortable. Have a great day!


They are very comfortable and great when you have a lot of walking to do and it is really hot outside.


Bobmops said:


> The shoes looks super comfy !


Thank you they are.


Rami00 said:


> LOL! If I had a white B..I'll manage to ruin it with coffee and red wine stains in a single day. I admire it on others tho.



Me too. I love white bags and have a few but not H. I would be too afraid to use it.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Megt. Nice collection.


Thank you.


PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431


Everything is stunning. I love your watch.


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> Beautiful greens!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great with your watch. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Pucci dress and white B. Have a safe flight.
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely, love the bright color contrast of the scarf and bag with your outfit. Those sandals look so comfortable.


Thank you.


Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!


Such a classy and classic look. You look fantastic.


agumila said:


> Night out in Hollywood with my B



Awesome picture.


----------



## megt10

Winwin123 said:


> Baby in car!


What a beautiful baby she is too!


Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!


You look stunning. I have the same Valentino shoes. They look awesome with your entire outfit.


MrsOwen3 said:


> Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3135858



Gorgeous boots. I keep eyeing the Girl bag. It looks so fun how do you like yours?


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!


Love everything! What a great cw of the BB shawl and your jewelry is beautiful. Lovely combo.


eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992


You look fabulous. I love the shawl on you and the classy casual look. 


alismarr said:


> Miss BBK having a ball in Toronto.


Great picture.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!



Love the colors of the shawl and bracelet. The ring on your fourth finger is unique.



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992



Gorgeous shawl, looks lovely with your outfit.



alismarr said:


> Miss BBK having a ball in Toronto.



This is a great pic! It's like the lion and the mouse....the mouse roars louder.


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Such a classy and classic look. You look fantastic.
> 
> 
> Awesome picture.



Thank you, Meg! I appreciate the kind compliment coming from a classy and stylish lady as yourself.


----------



## megt10

billysmom said:


> Nice to see Miss Vespa out and about



Thank you. I have had this bag for years. I don't use it often. Your pictures inspired me to take her out.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love the shawl on you and the classy casual look.
> 
> .



Thank u megt10! I am so hooked to these shawls now!!! 



Moirai said:


> Gorgeous shawl, looks lovely with your outfit.
> 
> .




Thank u so much Moirai! I think I m becoming a H shawl addict really fast [emoji24]


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!




Keep posting!  You model well.  Bring out the beauty of this bag & everything else in these pics!  Actually, if you are not, you could be a model


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!




Yes please post more. Love ur KDT.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992




Looking great Eternallove4bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

alismarr said:


> Miss BBK having a ball in Toronto.




Enjoy. Miss BBK is gorgeous.


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992



Love blues and purples. Great outfit on you. Have a great day.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Looking great Eternallove4bag.



Thank u PrestigeH...u all inspire with ur fabulous choices each day!



Love_Couture said:


> Love blues and purples. Great outfit on you. Have a great day.




Thank u Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039; have an amazing day!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great week ahead everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3135431


I love every piece!   Such a rich color....I wouldn't normally be drawn to it, but seen in action...WOW!


----------



## megt10

Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> I love every piece!   Such a rich color....I wouldn't normally be drawn to it, but seen in action...WOW!




Thank you Laena. U r so sweet.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.




U look fabulous.


----------



## MSO13

PrestigeH said:


> Interesting. I like it.





eternallove4bag said:


> Very edgy MrsOwen!





Kat.Lee said:


> Very cool look!





klynneann said:


> Awesome boots!!



Thank you, I love my boots so much and got a lot of compliments today on them!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.



Very colorful and lovely.  Have a good night.


----------



## MSO13

Love_Couture said:


> Boots and CDC... A great match.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous boots. I keep eyeing the Girl bag. It looks so fun how do you like yours?



Thank you! It's really a very easy, functional bag. I know it's unpopular with Chanel Classics fans but I love it. It's wearing well, comfy, lightweight and holds a ton. I keep asking the SAs if we're going to see it in the sales but they say the company is behind the style in a big way and it's not going anywhere. 



Moirai said:


> Those boots are cool. Looks great with CDC.



Thank you Moirai!!


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.



You look gorgeous, Meg. The dress fits you perfectly. And, wow on box Bolide! I love the pics of you and your baby.


----------



## baghagg

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.



Your bag is perfect for this ensemble. I am crazy about your dress and shoes - who makes them?   Your baby is beautiful.   Wishing you an easy fast and a belated Happy New Year.


----------



## Mandy K

It's been so long since I've been able to catch up on this thread! Everyone looks great! [emoji177] Lindy and I heading to work today


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> U look fabulous.





Love_Couture said:


> Very colorful and lovely.  Have a good night.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's really a very easy, functional bag. I know it's unpopular with Chanel Classics fans but I love it. It's wearing well, comfy, lightweight and holds a ton. I keep asking the SAs if we're going to see it in the sales but they say the company is behind the style in a big way and it's not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Moirai!!





Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Meg. The dress fits you perfectly. And, wow on box Bolide! I love the pics of you and your baby.





baghagg said:


> Your bag is perfect for this ensemble. I am crazy about your dress and shoes - who makes them?   Your baby is beautiful.   Wishing you an easy fast and a belated Happy New Year.



Thank you all so much for your kind words. Mrs. Owens, I am going to check that bag out.
Baghagg, thank you the dress is Etro and the shoes are CL Bianca. I find the Bianca one of the most comfortable styles he makes.


----------



## megt10

Mandy K said:


> It's been so long since I've been able to catch up on this thread! Everyone looks great! [emoji177] Lindy and I heading to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136517



So classy looking. Love the pearls with the outfit.


----------



## ellietilly

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.




Love your Bolide, almost as cute as your puppy-dog!!


----------



## megt10

ellietilly said:


> Love your Bolide, almost as cute as your puppy-dog!!



Thank you. Nothing is as.cute as my little Misha man.


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Love the colors of the shawl and bracelet. The ring on your fourth finger is unique.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shawl, looks lovely with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great pic! It's like the lion and the mouse....the mouse roars louder.



Thank you ,Moirai ! You are most kind!


----------



## Bobmops

Mandy K said:


> It's been so long since I've been able to catch up on this thread! Everyone looks great! [emoji177] Lindy and I heading to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136517



I love the look of Lindy in black ! You look so elegant Mandy K!


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.



Wow! Love the fit of a dress! Bolide and Misha just adorable!!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Yes please post more. Love ur KDT.



You are so sweet , PrestigeH!)


----------



## Mandy K

megt10 said:


> So classy looking. Love the pearls with the outfit.







Bobmops said:


> I love the look of Lindy in black ! You look so elegant Mandy K!




Thank you both for your lovely comments


----------



## perlerare

Mandy K said:


> It's been so long since I've been able to catch up on this thread! Everyone looks great! [emoji177] Lindy and I heading to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136517




Perfect outfit and bag !
I like the touch of color on your shoes.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## perlerare

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.



Lovely !
You always amaze me with your colorful outfits ( and bags. I love those on you.


----------



## Mandy K

perlerare said:


> Perfect outfit and bag !
> 
> I like the touch of color on your shoes.




Thank you! The shoes are Jimmy Choo Alina flats- surprisingly comfortable for patent leather!


----------



## perlerare

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992



Such a gorgeous ensemble!


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous, as usual!



Thank you so much klynneann. 



Moirai said:


> Thank you, Kat! I'm honored, coming from someone whose style I admire.







Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous! Love the dress, Kelly, shoes, necklace...everything.



Thank you so much Moirai.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!




Very lovely! [emoji178]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992



Love this whole combinations! Looks cozy and chic eternallove4bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

alismarr said:


> Miss BBK having a ball in Toronto.



Nice shot.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> You look stunning. I have the same Valentino shoes. They look awesome with your entire outfit.



Thank you meg.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> Keep posting!  You model well.  Bring out the beauty of this bag & everything else in these pics!  Actually, if you are not, you could be a model



Thank you so much Keren16.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.



What a cheerful look. Love it. All well matched. And your misha always wouldn't miss her important role!! [emoji74]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mandy K said:


> It's been so long since I've been able to catch up on this thread! Everyone looks great! [emoji177] Lindy and I heading to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136517



Looking chic.


----------



## Bobmops

Hi everyone! Another boring and cold day at work, perfect for 
Hermes loafers! 
Sorry for the messy background (


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Love the fit of a dress! Bolide and Misha just adorable!!


Thank you so much.


perlerare said:


> Lovely !
> You always amaze me with your colorful outfits ( and bags. I love those on you.


Thanks, I love color. Though for this morning's services I am wearing white with a pop of color in my bag.


Kat.Lee said:


> What a cheerful look. Love it. All well matched. And your misha always wouldn't miss her important role!! [emoji74]


Thank you, Kat. Misha I believe thinks that if he is right there that somehow he is going to get to go. Like he is sure it isn't intentional that I forget him.


Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! Another boring and cold day at work, perfect for
> Hermes loafers!
> Sorry for the messy background (



Love the look. Your moto jeans are so cute. The shawl is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Thanks, I love color. Though for this morning's services I am wearing white with a pop of color in my bag.
> 
> Thank you, Kat. Misha I believe thinks that if he is right there that somehow he is going to get to go. Like he is sure it isn't intentional that I forget him.
> 
> 
> Love the look. Your moto jeans are so cute. The shawl is such a gorgeous color.


 Thank you Megt10! I'm actually really hooked on those jeans .
Balmain and Hermes my love for ever )))


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.




Spectacular megt10!!! Ur dress is amazing and misha is such a cutie pie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Am so eyeing that shawl and bolide of urs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! Another boring and cold day at work, perfect for
> 
> Hermes loafers!
> 
> Sorry for the messy background (




So pretty Bopmops! U look casual chic!!! Love the loafers and the shawl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this whole combinations! Looks cozy and chic eternallove4bag!




Thank u dear Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039; can't believe it I am saying this but ... yay cold weather is here and now I can FINALLY take out my shawls[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

perlerare said:


> Such a gorgeous ensemble!




Thank u so much perlerare[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mandy K said:


> It's been so long since I've been able to catch up on this thread! Everyone looks great! [emoji177] Lindy and I heading to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136517




Missed seeing ur gorgeous lindy Mandy K!!! Goes perfect with ur dress!


----------



## Mandy K

Kat.Lee said:


> Looking chic.







eternallove4bag said:


> Missed seeing ur gorgeous lindy Mandy K!!! Goes perfect with ur dress!




Thank you both


----------



## Moirai

Mandy K said:


> It's been so long since I've been able to catch up on this thread! Everyone looks great! [emoji177] Lindy and I heading to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136517



Classy outfit and pretty Lindy.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u dear Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039; can't believe it I am saying this but ... yay cold weather is here and now I can FINALLY take out my shawls[emoji4][emoji4]



Aww that's refreshing. Can't wait to see more of your reveals. [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! Another boring and cold day at work, perfect for
> Hermes loafers!
> Sorry for the messy background (



Love the colors of this shawl. Adds nice pop of color to your outfit and looks great on you. Are your loafers black patent?


----------



## Mandy K

Moirai said:


> Classy outfit and pretty Lindy.




Many thanks


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! Another boring and cold day at work, perfect for
> 
> Hermes loafers!
> 
> Sorry for the messy background (



Looking chic!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.


 MegT that is one killer dress. 


Mandy K said:


> It's been so long since I've been able to catch up on this thread! Everyone looks great! [emoji177] Lindy and I heading to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136517


 You look lovely! All black everything...that was me yesterday.


Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! Another boring and cold day at work, perfect for
> Hermes loafers!
> Sorry for the messy background (


Those loafers are to tdf. You are rocking that brandebourgs!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Spectacular megt10!!! Ur dress is amazing and misha is such a cutie pie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Am so eyeing that shawl and bolide of urs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Rami00 said:


> MegT that is one killer dress.
> 
> You look lovely! All black everything...that was me yesterday.
> 
> Those loafers are to tdf. You are rocking that brandebourgs!



Thank you so much for your kind comments ladies.


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Love the colors of this shawl. Adds nice pop of color to your outfit and looks great on you. Are your loafers black patent?



Thank you Moirai , you are so kind ! No , the loafers is beautiful bordo color!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> MegT that is one killer dress.
> 
> You look lovely! All black everything...that was me yesterday.
> 
> Those loafers are to tdf. You are rocking that brandebourgs!


 Thanks,Rami! That's because I have only two shawls)) you going to see a lot of them))


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Looking chic!



Thank you Kat .Lee ! It's extremely flattering to get compliments from you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Thanks,Rami! That's because I have only two shawls)) you going to see a lot of them))


 
How gorgeous! Are those comfy? I am all about comfort.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Moirai , you are so kind ! No , the loafers is beautiful bordo color!



Really beautiful colour. Love them and you carry them so well !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Moirai , you are so kind ! No , the loafers is beautiful bordo color!




What a gorgeous color!! Would love to know like Rami if they r comfy! Am the same way! Need everything to be super comfortable or they will be lying in my closet untouched [emoji6]


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> How gorgeous! Are those comfy? I am all about comfort.



I can not do the judgment to a shoes))) I have very wide feet , so almost everything is uncomfortable, but that does not stop me !


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Moirai , you are so kind ! No , the loafers is beautiful bordo color!



Thank you for the close-up pic, Bobmops. These are gorgeous, love the color even more than black.


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Thanks,Rami! That's because I have only two shawls)) you going to see a lot of them))


 
LMAO! I have only two shawls too. I'm planning to bombard you guys with the looks ..this longggg Fall/Winter hahahaha


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> LMAO! I have only two shawls too. I'm planning to bombard you guys with the looks ..this longggg Fall/Winter hahahaha




2 shawls or not I am going to enjoy seeing ur mod shots Rami and urs too Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... U ladies ace it at styling!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> 2 shawls or not i am going to enjoy seeing ur mod shots rami and urs too bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... U ladies ace it at styling!!




+1 [emoji177]


----------



## Purrsey

alismarr said:


> Miss BBK having a ball in Toronto.




Haahah so cute! Is your BBK a tiny princess or the statue is just gigantic? 

And great shots everyone!


----------



## Purrsey

Today there's an Orange Party.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> 2 shawls or not I am going to enjoy seeing ur mod shots Rami and urs too Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... U ladies ace it at styling!!



Thank you Kat and eternallove4bag !
You ladies are wonderful!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Thank you for the close-up pic, Bobmops. These are gorgeous, love the color even more than black.



 Thanks ,Moirai! I saw the shoes at H.com and just had to have them )))


----------



## Bobmops

Purrsey said:


> Today there's an Orange Party.
> 
> View attachment 3136656



What a super vitamin shot!))


----------



## Love_Couture

Purrsey said:


> Today there's an Orange Party.
> 
> View attachment 3136656



What a fresh start of the day!  Thanks for the wonderful picture!


----------



## klynneann

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!



Such a pretty combo of accessories!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992



Great outfit!  Love how everything goes - love the shoes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Today there's an Orange Party.
> 
> View attachment 3136656



Great pic, Purrsey!

Joining the Orange Party...
It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.


----------



## periogirl28

Gotta mention that these are all fab looks! 
Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> 
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> 
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.




What a beautiful look. I can't pull of orange colour but you carry it perfectly. Love this look!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730




Pretty!! And that K!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Kat.Lee said:


> Pretty!! And that K!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, you are too kind!


----------



## ellietilly

Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> 
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> 
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.




Wow, loving the orange colour and the beautiful bags ladies! Feeling like autumn is coming ...


----------



## alismarr

Purrsey said:


> Haahah so cute! Is your BBK a tiny princess or the statue is just gigantic?
> 
> And great shots everyone!



She's a 28.  Those giant chess pieces at the King Edward are big!


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730




Stunning, your A line coat is gorgeous not forgetting all the H goodies!


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730



OMG!!! Such a beauty!!! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.


 
So beautiful! I was looking at your pic and my SA called (it's like she knew lol) from Burberry saying that my trench has arrived 


periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730


What an elegant look!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730



Omg!!! How gorgeous is that periogirl!!! Drooling!



Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> 
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> 
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.



Beautiful Moirai!!! Love burberry trenches myself! 



Purrsey said:


> Today there's an Orange Party.
> 
> View attachment 3136656




Looks so pretty!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

klynneann said:


> Such a pretty combo of accessories!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit!  Love how everything goes - love the shoes!




Thanks a ton klynneann[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730




Gorgeous K.


----------



## sonaale

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd .. GT k32
> Enjoy your Sunday everyone!





ari said:


> At the beach to see the ocean for the last time .





Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday! Colvert K32 in action. Wish you all a great week ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134723





Moirai said:


> Out to dinner with DH. Have a wonderful week!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Lou boots and Craie CDC with a midi dress and my Girl bag! First time wearing the boots! thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3135858





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank god for cooler weather!!! Time to take out the shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....don't know why but loving all shades of blues these days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135992





megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.





Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> Joining the Orange Party...
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.





periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730



Lovely ensembles ladies! Y'all are an inspiration for me!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.



Great trench and K !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730


Just love the K ! What a super bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## emilyrosie

Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.


Fabulous.


----------



## emilyrosie

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730


So elegant! I think I need to take a step into your closet


----------



## emilyrosie

Purrsey said:


> Today there's an Orange Party.
> 
> View attachment 3136656


Such a fabulous and fun photo!


----------



## perlerare

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730



OMG! Such a beautiful bag, and such an impeccable look ! Your pictures never disappoint.



Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.



Love that Kelly!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> Stunning, your A line coat is gorgeous not forgetting all the H goodies!




Thank you! 



Love_Couture said:


> OMG!!! Such a beauty!!! Thank you so much for sharing.




It's a pleasure indeed, thank you for letting me share!



Rami00 said:


> So beautiful! I was looking at your pic and my SA called (it's like she knew lol) from Burberry saying that my trench has arrived
> 
> What an elegant look!




Thank you Rami! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! How gorgeous is that periogirl!!! Drooling!
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Beautiful Moirai!!! Love burberry trenches myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so pretty!!!







bluenavy said:


> Gorgeous K.




Thank you! 



sonaale said:


> Lovely ensembles ladies! Y'all are an inspiration for me!




)



Bobmops said:


> Just love the K ! What a super bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks! 



emilyrosie said:


> So elegant! I think I need to take a step into your closet




You are welcome anytime! 



perlerare said:


> OMG! Such a beautiful bag, and such an impeccable look ! Your pictures never disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Kelly!!!!




Dear Perlerare, you've seen this bag IRL! )


----------



## LaChocolat

Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.



Wow Purrsey. Sooooo pretty!!


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730



Fab as usual periogirl!


----------



## LaChocolat

Mandy K said:


> It's been so long since I've been able to catch up on this thread! Everyone looks great! [emoji177] Lindy and I heading to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136517



I love all black with nude heels. Very chic!


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> Heading to Yom Kippur services tonight with my vintage mini box Bolide and my PdP shawl.



Wow you look stunning. I hope you had a blessed Yom Kippur.


----------



## LaChocolat

alismarr said:


> Miss BBK having a ball in Toronto.



Soo cute!


----------



## LaChocolat

Bobmops said:


> Everyone was very kind to me and encourage me to post more ))))
> 
> Pink Tuesday, everyone!



I love the colours. Pretty accessories.


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert K32 again today. Please don't kill me for so many postings! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135653
> View attachment 3135654
> View attachment 3135656
> View attachment 3135658
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pictures!



Drop dead gorgeous, head to toe!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730



Wow, periogirl, your Kelly is absolutely stunning. You look very classy.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful look. I can't pull of orange colour but you carry it perfectly. Love this look!!!



Thank you, Kat. I am sure you would look good in any color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! How gorgeous is that periogirl!!! Drooling!
> 
> Beautiful Moirai!!! Love burberry trenches myself!
> 
> Looks so pretty!!!





sonaale said:


> Lovely ensembles ladies! Y'all are an inspiration for me!





Bobmops said:


> Great trench and K !





LaChocolat said:


> Wow Purrsey. Sooooo pretty!!





perlerare said:


> OMG! Such a beautiful bag, and such an impeccable look ! Your pictures never disappoint.
> 
> Love that Kelly!!!!





emilyrosie said:


> Fabulous.




Thank you, eternallove, sonaale, Bobmops, LaChocolat, perlerare, and emilyrosie, for your kind and sweet compliments!


----------



## Moirai

ellietilly said:


> Wow, loving the orange colour and the beautiful bags ladies! Feeling like autumn is coming ...



Thank you, ellietilly. I love the colors of autumn.



Rami00 said:


> So beautiful! I was looking at your pic and my SA called (it's like she knew lol) from Burberry saying that my trench has arrived
> 
> What an elegant look!



Thank you, Rami. That is so funny, it was meant to be. I look forward to your mod pics which I know will be sensational.


----------



## billysmom

Love it!  Every bit of every posting!!!  

Wish Fall would arrive here - in the 90s again today


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> LMAO! I have only two shawls too. I'm planning to bombard you guys with the looks ..this longggg Fall/Winter hahahaha



You have two most amazing CSGMs. Keep posting. Can't wait to see more of them! 



Rami00 said:


> So beautiful! I was looking at your pic and my SA called (it's like she knew lol) from Burberry saying that my trench has arrived



Hooray it's here!! One homework out of the way. Hope you like it, get it and look forward to your reveal. I'm having the image of you in that trench in my head right now! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> Drop dead gorgeous, head to toe!




Thank you so much LaChocolat. You are too nice. 


Moirai said:


> Thank you, Kat. I am sure you would look good in any color.



Thank you Moirai. Seriously there are colours that just don't sing to me. My wardrobe can confirm that. [emoji16][emoji4] Anyways your orange trench is amazing and such an eye catching piece that warms your heart in cool autumn!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730




This is just one beautiful Kelly. And the outfit is a great combo. I never thought about exotics as much until I saw your pic. [emoji257][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]


----------



## arielzshoppe

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128




Amazing look


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128




Lovely event. So many gorgeous shoes. In love with the "Lively" wedges! Pretty sweater! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> 
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> 
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.




Great BBK and Burberry never disappoints in the trench department. [emoji5]&#65039;



Purrsey said:


> Today there's an Orange Party.
> 
> View attachment 3136656




[emoji521][emoji521][emoji521] I am getting hungry


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Today there's an Orange Party.
> 
> View attachment 3136656




I just had a glass of freshly pressed orange juice. Unfortunately couldn't find a B together with it! [emoji16]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely event. So many gorgeous shoes. In love with the "Lively" wedges! Pretty sweater! Thanks for sharing!




Thanks  Their shoes are getting better. I told one of the team designers that hahaha not knowing who he was [emoji5]&#65039; thankfully he was a cool guy. The sweater has ostrich feathers that are so soft and the angora makes me want to sleep in it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks  Their shoes are getting better. I told one of the team designers that hahaha not knowing who he was [emoji5]&#65039; thankfully he was a cool guy. The sweater has ostrich feathers that are so soft and the angora makes me want to sleep in it.




True. I definitely love their shoes more now than before! The sweater looks fun and special. Congrats!


----------



## Moirai

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128





Sarah_sarah said:


> Great BBK and Burberry never disappoints in the trench department. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521] I am getting hungry



Thank you, Sarah. Burberry does make great trenches. Love your classic B and luxurious sweater. Thanks for sharing pic of the event.


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128



Eye candy everywhere. Love your sweater Sarah. Thank you posting this pic.So many H goodies makes the perfect back drop.


Kat.Lee said:


> You have two most amazing CSGMs. Keep posting. Can't wait to see more of them!
> 
> Hooray it's here!! One homework out of the way. Hope you like it, get it and look forward to your reveal. I'm having the image of you in that trench in my head right now! [emoji16][emoji4]



Haha! One down. I am going to pick it up tomorrow. Good morning!  you are a sweetheart! 

I spy a pair of shoe that would go with my birkin and one with your beautiful new k in Sarah Sarah's pic. LOL!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Eye candy everywhere. Love your sweater Sarah. Thank you posting this pic.So many H goodies makes the perfect back drop.
> 
> 
> Haha! One down. I am going to pick it up tomorrow. Good morning!  you are a sweetheart!
> 
> I spy a pair of shoe that would go with my birkin and one with your beautiful new k in Sarah Sarah's pic. LOL!




Yippee. So excited for you. Can't wait to see your mod shot. 
I like your spy eyes! I spy those too and the same "lively" wedges I newly bought but in different colour. Can't wait to wear them! Let tomorrow be here sooner!!!!!! Good evening to you beautiful! [emoji292]


----------



## qwerty_s

Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> 
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> 
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Moirai

qwerty_s said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you, qwerty!


----------



## Purrsey

Haa love it you all joined the orange party. 

First casual day out with Little Tosca.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Haa love it you all joined the orange party.
> 
> First casual day out with Little Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137317




Enjoy Purrsey.


----------



## takeoutbox

First h outing for me with my very first h.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Haa love it you all joined the orange party.
> 
> First casual day out with Little Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137317



A cutie!! Enjoy.


----------



## Kat.Lee

takeoutbox said:


> First h outing for me with my very first h.  Thanks for letting me share.




Pretty. Is it a Gris T? Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.


----------



## agumila

mad_for_chanel said:


> Your Gold B is beautiful , love that structure ! Is this new? My Gold 30B is starting to soften after almost 3 years of regular use.



Thank you! It's size 35 togo, I just got it January of this year


----------



## agumila

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137334
> View attachment 3137335
> View attachment 3137336



Love the neutrals with the plums/purples!


----------



## agumila

B30 in rouge pivoine + rose jaipur CDC


----------



## perlerare

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128



I love the way you wear your CdC over the sweater!


----------



## perlerare

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137334
> View attachment 3137335
> View attachment 3137336



Beautiful bag, 
Very nicely put together outfit


----------



## perlerare

agumila said:


> B30 in rouge pivoine + rose jaipur CDC




This RP looks beautiful on you ! I like the CDC as well.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## emilyrosie

agumila said:


> Thank you! It's size 35 togo, I just got it January of this year


Gorgeous! Have a fabulous Thursday


----------



## emilyrosie

agumila said:


> B30 in rouge pivoine + rose jaipur CDC


You look fabulous! Your H goodies in this picture are gorgeous


----------



## emilyrosie

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128


You look fab! I'm loving the sweater  Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> B30 in rouge pivoine + rose jaipur CDC




Very lovely combo.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> Love the neutrals with the plums/purples!







perlerare said:


> Beautiful bag,
> 
> Very nicely put together outfit




Thank you ladies!


----------



## lovely64

Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128



Omg!! That's some serious eye candy and ur new sweater looks AMAZING!!!! Must have been a fabulous day being around gorgeous H goodies[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... U look gorgeous Sarah_sarah!!



arielzshoppe said:


> My Hermes kelly in action: https://youtu.be/1E-PH-uxdrI



Beautiful!!



Purrsey said:


> Haa love it you all joined the orange party.
> 
> First casual day out with Little Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137317




What a pretty pink!


----------



## Bobmops

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400


Wow!! That's pop of colors &#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137334
> View attachment 3137335
> View attachment 3137336



Great outfit as always! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128


Sweater looks cool!&#128526; hope you had great time!


----------



## H.C.LV.

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400



 My favourite colours..!


----------



## ellietilly

Purrsey said:


> Haa love it you all joined the orange party.
> 
> First casual day out with Little Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137317




Gorgeous colour, looks sooo cute!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400




Omg! Is that a CSGM? Totally in love!


----------



## hclubfan

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128



You look fantastic Sarah_sarah!!!  Adore your new sweater too


----------



## hclubfan

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137334
> View attachment 3137335
> View attachment 3137336



WOW Kat.Lee!!  Your pics are always just perfect! I want to shop in your closet...it's better than the stockroom at H on most days!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400



I am kicking myself now, lovely64, because I didn't get this cw! it looks incredible on you, and I'm envious that you can start to wear your shawls already (still a bit too warm for us here)!


----------



## hclubfan

takeoutbox said:


> First h outing for me with my very first h.  Thanks for letting me share.



Such a gorgeous bag, takeoutbox! The Lindy was my first H bag as well...I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## hclubfan

Purrsey said:


> Haa love it you all joined the orange party.
> 
> First casual day out with Little Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137317



Such a pretty picotin Purrsey!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137334
> View attachment 3137335
> View attachment 3137336




Omg!!! How did I miss this beauty!!! Wearing one of my fav colors Kat.Lee and that Gris T[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... TDF my dear!!! U look SPECTACULAR[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

takeoutbox said:


> First h outing for me with my very first h.  Thanks for letting me share.



Very pretty!



agumila said:


> B30 in rouge pivoine + rose jaipur CDC




Beautiful B!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great outfit as always! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. You are kind. 


hclubfan said:


> WOW Kat.Lee!!  Your pics are always just perfect! I want to shop in your closet...it's better than the stockroom at H on most days!




Thank you so much hclubfan. Lol. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! How did I miss this beauty!!! Wearing one of my fav colors Kat.Lee and that Gris T[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... TDF my dear!!! U look SPECTACULAR[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much my dear friend. Appreciate your kindness!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400




Such a beautiful pop colour! [emoji172]


----------



## Rami00

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400



WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137334
> View attachment 3137335
> View attachment 3137336



Your outfit is on point with matching shoes and love how gris t brings the extra oumph to the whole look


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Haa love it you all joined the orange party.
> 
> First casual day out with Little Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137317


Love the pop of color. 


takeoutbox said:


> First h outing for me with my very first h.  Thanks for letting me share.


This pic looks so delicate. Love it. Your dainty rings are right up my alley. 


agumila said:


> B30 in rouge pivoine + rose jaipur CDC


Lovely!


----------



## barbie444

Some Actions shots taken from the past two week when I was in paris. Excuse the outfits I was really lazy on this trip with clothes.


----------



## ellietilly

agumila said:


> B30 in rouge pivoine + rose jaipur CDC




Love how all your colours work together, great look


----------



## ellietilly

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400




Fabulous cashmere, great colours - so fresh!


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Haa love it you all joined the orange party.
> 
> First casual day out with Little Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137317



Tosca is very pretty. Congrats!



takeoutbox said:


> First h outing for me with my very first h.  Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats! Lovely leather and rings.




Kat.Lee said:


> Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137334
> View attachment 3137335
> View attachment 3137336



Gorgeous! Love everything you're wearing and the color of your dress.



agumila said:


> B30 in rouge pivoine + rose jaipur CDC



Beautiful B and colors!


----------



## eternallove4bag

barbie444 said:


> Some Actions shots taken from the past two week when I was in paris. Excuse the outfits I was really lazy on this trip with clothes.




Hope u had an amazing trip! Love ur Bs! Super gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400



Love the vibrant colors.



barbie444 said:


> Some Actions shots taken from the past two week when I was in paris. Excuse the outfits I was really lazy on this trip with clothes.



You look lovely. Thanks for sharing pics of your beautiful Bs and Paris.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Your outfit is on point with matching shoes and love how gris t brings the extra oumph to the whole look



Thank you dear. Appreciate your comment. 


Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Love everything you're wearing and the color of your dress.



Thank you Miorai. You are too kind.


----------



## marina230

Having fun in past few day. Thank you!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

marina230 said:


> Having fun in past few day. Thank you!!




Wow! Loving the vibrant colors!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

marina230 said:


> Having fun in past few day. Thank you!!



Very colorful and FUN!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bluenavy

barbie444 said:


> Some Actions shots taken from the past two week when I was in paris. Excuse the outfits I was really lazy on this trip with clothes.


 


Love your new B.  Great pop of color


----------



## bluenavy

takeoutbox said:


> First h outing for me with my very first h.  Thanks for letting me share.


 


Love it.


----------



## bluenavy

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400


 


Love the colors


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137334
> View attachment 3137335
> View attachment 3137336


 


Love all your H goodies.


----------



## bluenavy

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128


 
amazing shoes.  Love your B


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Today there's an Orange Party.
> 
> View attachment 3136656


Awesome picture.


Moirai said:


> Great pic, Purrsey!
> 
> Joining the Orange Party...
> It was cool enough to wear my trench this morning, Burberry and BBK.


Beautiful outfit and bag. I love the trench.


periogirl28 said:


> Gotta mention that these are all fab looks!
> Today on the way out, Craie Rose Gold CDC, Vison Porosus Kelly Sellier and gold "Ghillies" flats.
> View attachment 3136729
> 
> View attachment 3136730



Stunning.


----------



## megt10

LaChocolat said:


> Wow you look stunning. I hope you had a blessed Yom Kippur.



Thank you so much. I am still trying to catch up. It was a long day yesterday. Here was yesterday's outfit. I have gotten so much use out of this Picotin. The shawl is the Clic-Clac.


----------



## megt10

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128


Love your outfit and all the eye candy.


Purrsey said:


> Haa love it you all joined the orange party.
> 
> First casual day out with Little Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137317


You are going to love that bag. I get so much use out of mine. It holds a lot more that you would think it would.


takeoutbox said:


> First h outing for me with my very first h.  Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Seems to a day made for Ms Gris T! Have a great Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137334
> View attachment 3137335
> View attachment 3137336


You look amazing Kat. 


agumila said:


> B30 in rouge pivoine + rose jaipur CDC


Love everything. I really am loving the rose jaipur color. I would love a bag in that color.


lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400


Love this cw.


barbie444 said:


> Some Actions shots taken from the past two week when I was in paris. Excuse the outfits I was really lazy on this trip with clothes.



Great action shots Barbie. I hope that you had a wonderful time.


----------



## megt10

marina230 said:


> Having fun in past few day. Thank you!!



Such beautiful bags Marina. Looks like you were having a great time.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marina230

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am still trying to catch up. It was a long day yesterday. Here was yesterday's outfit. I have gotten so much use out of this Picotin. The shawl is the Clic-Clac.


 This is the best shawl in my book! You look gorgeous!


----------



## marina230

megt10 said:


> Such beautiful bags Marina. Looks like you were having a great time.


 Thank you dear. My GF was in town and we had amazing time. I do not go out much at all since my husband passed away.. And I take any opportunity to let my bags to be out.


----------



## megt10

marina230 said:


> This is the best shawl in my book! You look gorgeous!


Thank you so much, Marina.


marina230 said:


> Thank you dear. My GF was in town and we had amazing time. I do not go out much at all since my husband passed away.. And I take any opportunity to let my bags to be out.



I understand. It must be very hard. I don't get out much either since my MIL came to live with us and needs a lot of recovery time from any outings. I try and wear my bags even if it is just to the grocery store.


----------



## marina230

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, Marina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand. It must be very hard. I don't get out much either since my MIL came to live with us and needs a lot of recovery time from any outings. I try and wear my bags even if it is just to the grocery store.




I am the same way. I go to the gym Saturday and Sunday morning, after dress up and take myself and my bag to lunch. After, change again, another bag and dinner time by myself... I try not to stay home..


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Awesome picture.
> 
> Beautiful outfit and bag. I love the trench.
> 
> Stunning.





megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am still trying to catch up. It was a long day yesterday. Here was yesterday's outfit. I have gotten so much use out of this Picotin. The shawl is the Clic-Clac.



Thank you, Meg. You look fabulous as always. Love the color of Picotin and CSGM. Hope today is a better day for you.


----------



## Moirai

marina230 said:


> Having fun in past few day. Thank you!!



Those are some gorgeous eye candies! You look fantastic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am still trying to catch up. It was a long day yesterday. Here was yesterday's outfit. I have gotten so much use out of this Picotin. The shawl is the Clic-Clac.




Wow wow and wow megt10!!! Just loving ur shawl and the color of ur Picotin is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am still trying to catch up. It was a long day yesterday. Here was yesterday's outfit. I have gotten so much use out of this Picotin. The shawl is the Clic-Clac.


 
Gorgeous. Meg, what is that shawl called? I am loving the color palette.


----------



## minismurf04

It's the clic clac a pois


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> Thank you, Meg. You look fabulous as always. Love the color of Picotin and CSGM. Hope today is a better day for you.


Thanks so much Moirai. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Wow wow and wow megt10!!! Just loving ur shawl and the color of ur Picotin is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;


You are so kind, thank you.


Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous. Meg, what is that shawl called? I am loving the color palette.



It's the clic clac a pois. It's one of the ones that seems to look good no matter how you throw it on.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am still trying to catch up. It was a long day yesterday. Here was yesterday's outfit. I have gotten so much use out of this Picotin. The shawl is the Clic-Clac.



Fabulous look. Love everything!


----------



## ChaneLisette

marina230 said:


> Having fun in past few day. Thank you!!



Beautiful pics!


----------



## marina230

ChaneLisette said:


> Beautiful pics!




Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

marina230 said:


> Having fun in past few day. Thank you!!



I missed this post. What beautiful vivid colours. Love all the croc H eye candies. Enjoy!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Moirai.
> 
> You are so kind, thank you.
> 
> 
> It's the clic clac a pois. It's one of the ones that seems to look good no matter how you throw it on.



Thank you. It looks fab on.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

Purrsey said:


> Haa love it you all joined the orange party.
> 
> First casual day out with Little Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137317




Little Tosca looks lovely[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am still trying to catch up. It was a long day yesterday. Here was yesterday's outfit. I have gotten so much use out of this Picotin. The shawl is the Clic-Clac.




Always enjoy your pics megt, you look so happy [emoji1]


----------



## Winwin123

All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.  

Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!


----------



## Serva1

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!




I love the combo of black&red and you look very smart casual in this outfit. Happy Friday [emoji1]


----------



## perlerare

Love everyone's last action pictures !


----------



## ellietilly

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!




You look wonderful, so chic!


----------



## ellietilly

Sarah_sarah said:


> At an Hermes event last night, introducing their shoe collection. Thankfully, my new sweater from NO.21 arrived that day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3137127
> 
> View attachment 3137128




I love your sweater, so cool. Looks like a fabulous event, so many H goodies!


----------



## ellietilly

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am still trying to catch up. It was a long day yesterday. Here was yesterday's outfit. I have gotten so much use out of this Picotin. The shawl is the Clic-Clac.




Fabulous shawl, the colours are perfect. I don't own any H cashmere but you ladies are such an inspiration I feel a H visit is necessary!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.


----------



## emilyrosie

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!


You look great! Happy Friday.


----------



## emilyrosie

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322


Fabulous as always. Happy Friday! Have a great weekend


----------



## loves

Just waiting for my turn at the salon


----------



## Kat.Lee

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!




Very pretty Winwin123!


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Just waiting for my turn at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138342




Lovely green ensemble. Beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

emilyrosie said:


> Fabulous as always. Happy Friday! Have a great weekend




Thank you so much. You are always kind. Same to you!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks ladies. 

It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here 

Anyway happy Friday lovelies.


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322




Wow Kat I see you have very nice toned arms. Are you an exercise fanatic?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Wow Kat I see you have very nice toned arms. Are you an exercise fanatic?




Wow right on you spotted it. The truth is it came from carrying my kids when they were babies/little. Mild exercise yes but not a fanatic. [emoji16][emoji4] Hope it's not a bad thing! [emoji6]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here
> 
> Anyway happy Friday lovelies.
> View attachment 3138367




Always pretty pretty. Stay indoor and happy Friday/weekend to you too!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous look. Love everything!


Thanks, Kat.


Serva1 said:


> Always enjoy your pics megt, you look so happy [emoji1]


Thank you.


Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!


Such a great outfit. Love the pop of color with your B. 


ellietilly said:


> Fabulous shawl, the colours are perfect. I don't own any H cashmere but you ladies are such an inspiration I feel a H visit is necessary!


Thank you. I find I use my shawls a lot more often than my scarves.


Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322



Looking stunning Kat. I love the sangles top with the K and the shoes. So very chic.


----------



## megt10

loves said:


> Just waiting for my turn at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138342


Great picture.


Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here
> 
> Anyway happy Friday lovelies.
> View attachment 3138367



Stay safe. Love the Halzan. I am wearing mine today too.


----------



## shopwithheart

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322



Kat, you always look so nice and put together!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322


 
Holly!! I love this look. Even your casual attire is outta this world. Your top is to die for..seriously, it's so gorgeous. Is it from Hermes?


Happy Friday :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!


 
Black n red are such classic colors. You wear it wonderfully. You should stop here more often. Happy Friday :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

shopwithheart said:


> Kat, you always look so nice and put together!



Thank you so much. Appreciate it. 



Rami00 said:


> Holly!! I love this look. Even your casual attire is outta this world. Your top is to die for..seriously, it's so gorgeous. Is it from Hermes?
> 
> Happy Friday :kiss:




What an honour. Thank you so much. Yes the top is from H called Sangles. You should still find them in stores I believe. 
Happy Friday to you too! [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Winwin123

The best way to celebrate the weekend, this baby is mine. I am all ready for winter....hee hee


----------



## Winwin123

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an honour. Thank you so much. Yes the top is from H called Sangles. You should still find them in stores I believe.
> Happy Friday to you too! [emoji8][emoji4]



Kat, I got the same top too.  Loved this print so much, got a long sleeve in light blue as well.  I must say Kat has great taste.  
They still got them in store.


----------



## Rami00

Winwin123 said:


> The best way to celebrate the weekend, this baby is mine. I am all ready for winter....hee hee


 

Absolutely! It's looks so lux and soft. How about mod shots? Love to see how fabulous it looks on. Thank you


----------



## Rami00

loves said:


> Just waiting for my turn at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138342


 
That's a Clic-Clac shawl, isn't it? I love everything in this pic.


Your Insta is fabulous btw. Beautiful pics.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!



Love the red and black pairing!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322



Omg Kat.Lee the top is GORGEOUS and u have paired it so well!! Beautiful accessories that all go so well together. U look fantastic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> Just waiting for my turn at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138342



What a gorgeous green! Love ur shawl!!



Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here
> 
> Anyway happy Friday lovelies.
> View attachment 3138367



Loving the Halzan!!



Winwin123 said:


> The best way to celebrate the weekend, this baby is mine. I am all ready for winter....hee hee




Wow!!! Love the jacket!! Mod shots pls?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Winwin123

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the red and black pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg Kat.Lee the top is GORGEOUS and u have paired it so well!! Beautiful accessories that all go so well together. U look fantastic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous green! Love ur shawl!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the Halzan!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Love the jacket!! Mod shots pls?


Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Winwin123 said:


> Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.




Ooooh now I can't stop staring at that bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Winwin123 said:


> Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.




Yay that's my twilly twin and bag cousin! Is that Colvert? [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Yay that's my twilly twin and bag cousin! Is that Colvert? [emoji4]




U ladies r now making me crave this color!!! I am my SA's worst nightmare the way I change my mind about colors!!! Fabulous color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Winwin123

Kat.Lee said:


> Yay that's my twilly twin and bag cousin! Is that Colvert? [emoji4]



Yes clovert it is! Love this color.  I just kept telling my friend to get it! Haha!


----------



## the petite lady

Winwin123 said:


> Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.


I love more and more this color! It is so versatile.
If you friend doesn't buy it, I will !!!


----------



## Winwin123

the petite lady said:


> I love more and more this color! It is so versatile.
> If you friend doesn't buy it, I will !!!



Of cos she didn't turn it down.  She has no intention to buy a coat and a bag, a devil friend she has. Lol!


----------



## ellietilly

Have a lovely weekend!

Double sens and I are going to pilates class!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322



Oh dear, Kat - I wish my dressed up looked as good as your casual!!  Fabulous outfit!!


----------



## klynneann

loves said:


> Just waiting for my turn at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138342



Love the shoes and scarf together.


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> Stay safe. Love the Halzan. I am wearing mine today too.



Would love to see a modeling pic with your Halzan, Meg!


----------



## klynneann

Winwin123 said:


> Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.



sigh.


----------



## hclubfan

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here
> 
> Anyway happy Friday lovelies.
> View attachment 3138367



Your Halzan looks so amazing on you Purrsey!! Love it in Etoupe (actually, I love the Halzan in every color!).


----------



## hclubfan

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322



WOW....again, just perfect Kat.Lee  Your version of casual is a lot better than mine!


----------



## Love_Couture

Winwin123 said:


> Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.



Beautiful bag. Congratulations.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> Have a lovely weekend!
> 
> Double sens and I are going to pilates class!
> 
> View attachment 3138570




I am so eyeing ur bag!!! Totally comfy and carefree is what I like!!! Hope u enjoyed ur Pilates class [emoji4]


----------



## ellietilly

Thank you eternallove, it's such a great bag when you need something that can be carried on the shoulder and fit lots in it.

Pilates was great, I'd not been for a while so I'll feel it tomorrow!


----------



## Love_Couture

ellietilly said:


> Have a lovely weekend!
> 
> Double sens and I are going to pilates class!
> 
> View attachment 3138570



Great picture.  Thanks for sharing.  Have fun in your pilates class.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322



So nice ! Perfect look !&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Winwin123 said:


> Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.



Amazing color &#128149;


----------



## Bobmops

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here
> 
> Anyway happy Friday lovelies.
> View attachment 3138367



So chic ! Love the top !


----------



## MSO13

Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!


----------



## Love_Couture

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785



Congratulations!  Look great on you.


----------



## hbr

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ellietilly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785




Wow, she's stunning with the contrast stitching. Have fun!


----------



## bluenavy

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!


 


Love the pop of the red b.


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322


 


You look amazing with all your new items.


----------



## bluenavy

loves said:


> Just waiting for my turn at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138342


 
Love the pop of green with the black b.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322




Lovely, your 'casual' is so well put together. Colvert K is amazing!


----------



## ellietilly

loves said:


> Just waiting for my turn at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138342




I love this photograph, great colours!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here
> 
> Anyway happy Friday lovelies.
> View attachment 3138367


 
Love the halzan


----------



## bluenavy

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785


 
gorgeous k


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785




Love love love ur etain K with ghw!!! Beautiful perfect choice MrsOwen!


----------



## Moirai

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!



Such a gorgeous red. Thanks for sharing.




Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322



Love your casual outfit. Looks perfect on you!




loves said:


> Just waiting for my turn at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138342



Love the black and green colors. Beautiful things to keep you company.


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here
> 
> Anyway happy Friday lovelies.
> View attachment 3138367



Great classic styling. Lovely!




Winwin123 said:


> The best way to celebrate the weekend, this baby is mine. I am all ready for winter....hee hee



Lovely coat!




Winwin123 said:


> Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.



Such a gorgeous bag.




ellietilly said:


> Have a lovely weekend!
> 
> Double sens and I are going to pilates class!
> 
> View attachment 3138570



Beautiful leather on your double sens. I love the furnishing too.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785



You look gorgeous, MrsO. Love your dress! It complements your K perfectly. Congrats again and enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785


 
I am sure it's not going to be the last. You wear it really well.


----------



## LaChocolat

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785



You look lovely, dear.


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here
> 
> Anyway happy Friday lovelies.
> View attachment 3138367



Great look!


----------



## LaChocolat

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322



You look amazing from head to toe!


----------



## LaChocolat

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!



Black and red, a killer classic combination!


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785



That dress is just perfect for your Kelly's debut, MrsOwen! I have an etain Kelly too, although mine isn't as special as yours (the contrast stitching is such a wonderful choice). I bet you're going to LOVE carrying a Kelly, and I'm guessing this won't be your one and only forever.


----------



## MSO13

Love_Couture said:


> Congratulations!  Look great on you.





ellietilly said:


> Wow, she's stunning with the contrast stitching. Have fun!





bluenavy said:


> gorgeous k



Thanks so much! I was so lucky, this bag totally found me and I loved wearing it today!


----------



## MSO13

hclubfan said:


> That dress is just perfect for your Kelly's debut, MrsOwen! I have an etain Kelly too, although mine isn't as special as yours (the contrast stitching is such a wonderful choice). I bet you're going to LOVE carrying a Kelly, and I'm guessing this won't be your one and only forever.



Thank you hclubfan! I was lucky this bag found me after she was declined! I did love carrying it today and yes, there will be more down the road I'm sure!



LaChocolat said:


> You look lovely, dear.


 Thank you, can't wait to see your new K!



Rami00 said:


> I am sure it's not going to be the last. You wear it really well.


 Thanks Rami, I was worried I'd feel self conscious but it was really effortless to carry today!



Fabfashion said:


>






Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, MrsO. Love your dress! It complements your K perfectly. Congrats again and enjoy!



Thank you Moirai! I got several compliments on the whole outfit today!



eternallove4bag said:


> Love love love ur etain K with ghw!!! Beautiful perfect choice MrsOwen!



Thank you eternallove4bag! It was my dream bag and then my store surprised me with a declined SO which made it even better!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## agumila

My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## marbella8

agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!



Too cute!


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!




Very pretty!


----------



## marbella8

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785



I thought I loved your HAC on you, but wow, this is gorgeous too. That dress looks great too! Congrats on your new K !


----------



## marbella8

Winwin123 said:


> All you ladies have fabulous taste, very good mix and match.  Elegant and casual.....so much to learn from you ladies.
> 
> Going the casual Friday look with black and red.  Happy Friday everyone and have a wonderful weekend ahead!



Nice pop of red with the black outift. Happy Friday


----------



## marbella8

Winwin123 said:


> Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.



Wow, I looooove the color of your B!


----------



## marbella8

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322



Kat- I don't think I have ever seen a mod shot of you here with flats, you look just as beautiful casual as you do dressed up, just lovely!


----------



## marbella8

loves said:


> Just waiting for my turn at the salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138342



I think I love your shawl and shoes even more than the B. Green is my fave color, and your wear it so well !

Which shawl is it, a clic clac?


----------



## marbella8

lovely64 said:


> Peuple du vent cashmere day[emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 3137400



You kill me with all the gorgeous colors you always have on! Way to brighten up the day.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!


Great color


----------



## Love_Couture

agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!




OMG. Perfect match. Love it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Winwin123 said:


> Kat, I got the same top too.  Loved this print so much, got a long sleeve in light blue as well.  I must say Kat has great taste.
> 
> They still got them in store.







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg Kat.Lee the top is GORGEOUS and u have paired it so well!! Beautiful accessories that all go so well together. U look fantastic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







klynneann said:


> Oh dear, Kat - I wish my dressed up looked as good as your casual!!  Fabulous outfit!!







hclubfan said:


> WOW....again, just perfect Kat.Lee  Your version of casual is a lot better than mine!







Bobmops said:


> So nice ! Perfect look ![emoji7]







hbr said:


> Gorgeous!!!







bluenavy said:


> You look amazing with all your new items.



Thank you so much ladies. You are all so kind.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Lovely, your 'casual' is so well put together. Colvert K is amazing!







Moirai said:


> Love your casual outfit. Looks perfect on you!







LaChocolat said:


> You look amazing from head to toe!







marbella8 said:


> Kat- I don't think I have ever seen a mod shot of you here with flats, you look just as beautiful casual as you do dressed up, just lovely!



Thank you so much ladies. 
@marbella8 you are right. I don't wear flats as often as high heels. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Have a lovely weekend!
> 
> Double sens and I are going to pilates class!
> 
> View attachment 3138570




Double sens looks very cozy and easy to carry.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785




Very pretty Kelly. Congrats.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!




Nice


----------



## Moirai

Dinner with girlfriends.


----------



## ellietilly

agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!




Gorgeous! Love rose gold.


----------



## ellietilly

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.




Fabulously cool look with your K, hope you had a lovely evening.


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322




Absolutely gorgeous, love the different shades of blue and grey. So many H pieces ( counted 8). You have definitely been bitten by the H bug [emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.



Fabulous look Moirai. Enjoy your dinner with GFs.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, love the different shades of blue and grey. So many H pieces ( counted 8). You have definitely been bitten by the H bug [emoji1]



Thank you so much. You are right, 8! I didn't even realise that. I'm seriously bitten by the H bugs. Need to get some help! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out and about in casual attire. TGIF. Wish you all a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138322




Love the whole outfit. As always. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## conniewe

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.




LOVE the Bag & jacket


----------



## alismarr

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.


Great look.  Actually, everyone looks great on here.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Love the whole outfit. As always. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Love_Couture! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## arlv8500

I love box leather! And yours just looks divine!



Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.


----------



## loves

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.



lovely outfit, the jacket is gorgeous



marbella8 said:


> I think I love your shawl and shoes even more than the B. Green is my fave color, and your wear it so well !
> 
> Which shawl is it, a clic clac?



thanks  yes it's the clic clac a pois



agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!



love this!



Moirai said:


> Love the black and green colors. Beautiful things to keep you company.





ellietilly said:


> I love this photograph, great colours!





bluenavy said:


> Love the pop of green with the black b.



thank you !



MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785



gorgeous



ellietilly said:


> Have a lovely weekend!
> 
> Double sens and I are going to pilates class!
> 
> View attachment 3138570



beautiful



eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous green! Love ur shawl!!



thank you very much



Rami00 said:


> That's a Clic-Clac shawl, isn't it? I love everything in this pic.
> 
> 
> Your Insta is fabulous btw. Beautiful pics.



thank you and THANK YOU re the instagram pics  



megt10 said:


> Great picture.
> 
> 
> Stay safe. Love the Halzan. I am wearing mine today too.



thank you!



Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> It's in the evening here on TGIF but everyone is adviced to stay indoor due to neighbouring country forest fire. It's so hazy here
> 
> Anyway happy Friday lovelies.
> View attachment 3138367


 love your halzan. you look fab



Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely green ensemble. Beautiful.



thank you. i love your pics btw


----------



## Moirai

ellietilly said:


> Fabulously cool look with your K, hope you had a lovely evening.



Thank you, ellietilly! Hope you had a great evening too.




Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous look Moirai. Enjoy your dinner with GFs.



Thank you, Kat! Have a wonderful Saturday evening.




conniewe said:


> LOVE the Bag & jacket



Thank you, conniewe!




alismarr said:


> Great look.  Actually, everyone looks great on here.



Thank you, alismarr!




arlv8500 said:


> I love box leather! And yours just looks divine!



Thank you, arlv! Kelly is very photogenic 




loves said:


> lovely outfit, the jacket is gorgeous
> 
> thank you. i love your pics btw



Thank you, loves! Bal makes luscious moto jacket, always look forward to wearing this one.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.




Love the jacket and K together! Very edgy Moirai!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

marbella8 said:


> I thought I loved your HAC on you, but wow, this is gorgeous too. That dress looks great too! Congrats on your new K !



That's such a nice compliment, thank you! I bought the dress specifically for the Kelly debut [emoji5]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Very pretty Kelly. Congrats.







loves said:


> lovely outfit, the jacket is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> thanks  yes it's the clic clac a pois
> 
> 
> 
> love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> thank you and THANK YOU re the instagram pics
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> love your halzan. you look fab
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. i love your pics btw



Thank you Kat.Lee and Loves!!


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.




Gorgeous Moirai! A black Kelly is definitely moving up my wish list because of beautiful photos like yours!


----------



## Purrsey

Good evening everyone. 
I brought Halzan out again to the gallery.


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.



Have fun! Your outfit looks amazing...especially Kelly and leather jacket.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Trying out wraps and picos for autumn


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> I brought Halzan out again to the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139433



What an awesome pic purrsey. Love it!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the jacket and K together! Very edgy Moirai!!!



Thank you, eternallove, for such nice compliments!




MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous Moirai! A black Kelly is definitely moving up my wish list because of beautiful photos like yours!



Thank you, MrsO! You are very kind. Love your K too.


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Have fun! Your outfit looks amazing...especially Kelly and leather jacket.



Thank you, Rami! Honored by your compliments.




Purrsey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> I brought Halzan out again to the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139433



What a great photo! Thanks!




ThingumyPoppy said:


> Trying out wraps and picos for autumn
> 
> View attachment 3139461
> View attachment 3139462
> View attachment 3139463
> View attachment 3139464



Beautiful autumn colors! Warm and stylish.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> Thank you, Rami! Honored by your compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great photo! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful autumn colors! Warm and stylish.




Thanks!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Gorgeous wraps!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> I brought Halzan out again to the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139433



Beautiful Halzan!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Trying out wraps and picos for autumn
> 
> View attachment 3139461
> View attachment 3139462
> View attachment 3139463
> View attachment 3139464




Ur Picotin is so cute!!! And the burberry wrap looks super cozy!!!


----------



## megt10

klynneann said:


> Would love to see a modeling pic with your Halzan, Meg!



I will try and get one today.


----------



## Rami00

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Trying out wraps and picos for autumn
> 
> View attachment 3139461
> View attachment 3139462
> View attachment 3139463
> View attachment 3139464



Awesome pics. I have only one cape and I am loving it. So easy to wear.


----------



## megt10

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785


You look beautiful. Love the bag.


agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!


So cute. Love the color of the phone and bracelet.


Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.


This is such a me outfit. Love the moto with the dress and then the classy gorgeous bag. You look awesome.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> I brought Halzan out again to the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139433


Awesome picture. I love the way the Halzan looks worn like that. 


ThingumyPoppy said:


> Trying out wraps and picos for autumn
> 
> View attachment 3139461
> View attachment 3139462
> View attachment 3139463
> View attachment 3139464



Beautiful wraps and picotins.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Keren16

ellietilly said:


> Thank you eternallove, it's such a great bag when you need something that can be carried on the shoulder and fit lots in it.
> 
> Pilates was great, I'd not been for a while so I'll feel it tomorrow!




Your double sens looks elegant & practical!  Not an easy combination.  I'm thinking about one.  Do you have to be careful not to put heavy things in it?


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> This is such a me outfit. Love the moto with the dress and then the classy gorgeous bag. You look awesome.



Thank you, Meg! 




agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!



Pretty color!


----------



## Keren16

agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!




Very pretty pic.  Don't know why but it makes me smile.  A happy combination of things!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> I brought Halzan out again to the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139433




Nice picture - everything!
Hope you enjoyed your evening at the gallery


----------



## Keren16

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.




Great picture !  A good tutorial how to dress.  Hope you enjoyed dinner


----------



## Keren16

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Trying out wraps and picos for autumn
> 
> View attachment 3139461
> View attachment 3139462
> View attachment 3139463
> View attachment 3139464




[emoji175] picotins!  You have lots of terrific combinations to wear


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785



So beautiful!  Congrats, MrsOwen!!


----------



## klynneann

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.



Love this look and your bag is TDF!!


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> I will try and get one today.



If you have time.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful Halzan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur Picotin is so cute!!! And the burberry wrap looks super cozy!!!







Rami00 said:


> Awesome pics. I have only one cape and I am loving it. So easy to wear.







megt10 said:


> Awesome picture. I love the way the Halzan looks worn like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful wraps and picotins.







Keren16 said:


> [emoji175] picotins!  You have lots of terrific combinations to wear




Thank you so much for your nice comments everyone!


----------



## Bobmops

Purrsey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> I brought Halzan out again to the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139433



Great picture!!! Your Halzan definitely belong to art gallery &#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.



Love the rock look .Very edgy &#128526;&#128526;!


----------



## ellietilly

Keren16 said:


> Your double sens looks elegant & practical!  Not an easy combination.  I'm thinking about one.  Do you have to be careful not to put heavy things in it?




Hi Keren, it's incredibly sturdy as it has the double leather but still very soft. I've not had to worry about overloading it and I think I carry quite a lot in it as I use it mainly for pilates/yoga or a shopping day. I'm not overly careful with it, it sits on the floor etc and so far no rubbing or wear to the bottom or corners. There's a beautiful croco chiffon one in a grey colour on the UK website which is stunning but hugely expensive, I just like to look at it and dream!!


----------



## Keren16

ellietilly said:


> Hi Keren, it's incredibly sturdy as it has the double leather but still very soft. I've not had to worry about overloading it and I think I carry quite a lot in it as I use it mainly for pilates/yoga or a shopping day. I'm not overly careful with it, it sits on the floor etc and so far no rubbing or wear to the bottom or corners. There's a beautiful croco chiffon one in a grey colour on the UK website which is stunning but hugely expensive, I just like to look at it and dream!!




Thank you ellietilly.  I have been reluctant to buy one because they look very delicate.  I really like the simplicity of the double sens & as I replied before,  their elegance.  Time for me to look again.  Hope you feel well after your Pilates!


----------



## MSO13

Sorry in advance Action thread but I've got the weekend off and I'm obsessed with my new Kelly!

With an Anthro dress, vintage Levi's jacket, white Birks and Craie CDC


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> I brought Halzan out again to the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139433




How lovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry in advance Action thread but I've got the weekend off and I'm obsessed with my new Kelly!
> 
> With an Anthro dress, vintage Levi's jacket, white Birks and Craie CDC
> 
> View attachment 3139634




Beautiful K and I spy the matching nail polish!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry in advance Action thread but I've got the weekend off and I'm obsessed with my new Kelly!
> 
> With an Anthro dress, vintage Levi's jacket, white Birks and Craie CDC
> 
> View attachment 3139634




Love it!!! I don't blame u for getting obsessed with ur etain kelly! I LOVE etain too! Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Thank you so much for commenting on my sweater and my latest photo. This thread is moving so fast, I  apologize for not keeping up to date and thanking everyone personally. Wishing all new [emoji521] boxes. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji175]


----------



## BBdieBiene

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry in advance Action thread but I've got the weekend off and I'm obsessed with my new Kelly!
> 
> With an Anthro dress, vintage Levi's jacket, white Birks and Craie CDC
> 
> View attachment 3139634




Beautiful Kelly and outfit! May I ask what's the color of your Kelly? It's gorgeous!


----------



## MSO13

BBdieBiene said:


> Beautiful Kelly and outfit! May I ask what's the color of your Kelly? It's gorgeous!




Thank you! It's Etain with GHW and contrast stitch


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry in advance Action thread but I've got the weekend off and I'm obsessed with my new Kelly!
> 
> With an Anthro dress, vintage Levi's jacket, white Birks and Craie CDC
> 
> View attachment 3139634



I know the feeling. Enjoy your new addition.


----------



## ghoztz

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.



Such a great outfit!! & that K!!!  I'm drooling over it...


----------



## Moirai

Keren16 said:


> Great picture !  A good tutorial how to dress.  Hope you enjoyed dinner






klynneann said:


> Love this look and your bag is TDF!!






Bobmops said:


> Love the rock look .Very edgy &#128526;&#128526;!




Thank you, Keren, klynneann, and Bobmops, for your kind compliments. You are all very sweet.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry in advance Action thread but I've got the weekend off and I'm obsessed with my new Kelly!
> 
> With an Anthro dress, vintage Levi's jacket, white Birks and Craie CDC
> 
> View attachment 3139634



Bring on the pics! 
This is a great angle shot, nicely shows off the contrast stitching. Nice match of your nail polish too.


----------



## Moirai

ghoztz said:


> Such a great outfit!! & that K!!!  I'm drooling over it...



Thank you, ghoztz!


----------



## Purrsey

Can't quite catch up the posts. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
Today at the pool with Tosca.


----------



## Serva1

Great action pic Purrsey[emoji1]


----------



## minismurf04

Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...


----------



## Kat.Lee

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...




That's too sad to hear. Sorry that you lost the beauty. Hope you will find another one to replace if soon!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## alismarr

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...


Oh no.


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Good evening everyone.
> I brought Halzan out again to the gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139433





Purrsey said:


> Can't quite catch up the posts. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Today at the pool with Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140230



Love both bags Purrsey! 



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...



This is such a lovely pairing, so sorry to hear you lost the shawl. 




MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry in advance Action thread but I've got the weekend off and I'm obsessed with my new Kelly!
> 
> With an Anthro dress, vintage Levi's jacket, white Birks and Craie CDC
> 
> View attachment 3139634



Congrats on a classic. Kelly! 



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Trying out wraps and picos for autumn
> 
> View attachment 3139461
> View attachment 3139462
> View attachment 3139463
> View attachment 3139464



Hand held Picotins are just the right bag for these chic wraps. Tres elegant!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.



Edgy rocker chic! 



agumila said:


> My salmon rose gold clic matches my new pink iPhone! Thanks for letting me share!



Those are really pretty together!  



MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Kelly Etain 35 SO with contrast stitch on her maiden voyage, this is my first Kelly and I'm in love!!
> View attachment 3138785



Beautiful match, congrats! 



Winwin123 said:


> Thanks eternal, I didn't take any in the shop.  I was too busy admiring the bag my friend got....haha.  Will do mod shots later on.



Lovely bag! 



ellietilly said:


> Have a lovely weekend!
> 
> Double sens and I are going to pilates class!
> 
> View attachment 3138570



A fantastic workhorse! 



Winwin123 said:


> The best way to celebrate the weekend, this baby is mine. I am all ready for winter....hee hee



If that's the cashmere coat, it's a great choice!


----------



## Purrsey

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...




Thanks ladies. 

And oh no... My heart aches for you. It's hard to handle a lost loved item (however $$ value it can be). I hope a new piece comes your way someday soon.


----------



## periogirl28

It's been a busy week. TPM Evelyn served me well accompanying my son's class on a school trip to the Tower of London.


----------



## cr1stalangel

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...



I'm sorry Minismurf04. That really sucks.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> It's been a busy week. TPM Evelyn served me well accompanying my son's class on a school trip to the Tower of London.



we are RP TPM evie non-identical twins  love the strap on yours!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mid autumn festival dinner! Wish all Asian TPFers a happy Moon Festival and everyone a good Sunday!


----------



## kimpossible

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...




I can feel the pain. So sorry to hear that. Where did the wedding take place? If it's in a hotel or other commercial venues there must be a lost and found and/ or customer service center. Have you gone back there and ask if anyone found your shawl? I hope you can find it or it's replacement soon.


----------



## lovely64

Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]


----------



## lovely64

periogirl28 said:


> It's been a busy week. TPM Evelyn served me well accompanying my son's class on a school trip to the Tower of London.
> 
> View attachment 3140248




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287




Very sunny and lovely.


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287




So bright and cheerful, matches the weather! I wanna steal that mousse dear Lovely!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> we are RP TPM evie non-identical twins  love the strap on yours!




Thank you dear, have a sunny Sunday!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

periogirl28 said:


> Love both bags Purrsey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a lovely pairing, so sorry to hear you lost the shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a classic. Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand held Picotins are just the right bag for these chic wraps. Tres elegant!




Thank you!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

periogirl28 said:


> It's been a busy week. TPM Evelyn served me well accompanying my son's class on a school trip to the Tower of London.
> 
> View attachment 3140248




Gorgeous, I love this color!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287




Indeed, it is  Orange shades are just perfect for early autumn, lovely!


----------



## periogirl28

Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## emilyrosie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.


Fabulous! Hope you had a wonderful evening


----------



## Winwin123

periogirl28 said:


> Edgy rocker chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are really pretty together!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful match, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> A fantastic workhorse!
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the cashmere coat, it's a great choice![/QUOTE
> Thanks Periogirl, Yes it's double side cashmere.  Super light weight.


----------



## periogirl28

emilyrosie said:


> Fabulous! Hope you had a wonderful evening




Thank you so much, we did, date night with dinner and interval champagne.


----------



## Winwin123

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.



Very nice!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.



Gorgeous! Love your D&G dress as well.


----------



## Winwin123

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival dinner! Wish all Asian TPFers a happy Moon Festival and everyone a good Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140280



Happy mid autumn festival Kat.  Looking pretty as usual.


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.




You look stunning! I love the neutrals with your floral print dress! Glad you had a wonderful time [emoji1]


----------



## bb10lue

Jypsière (31) and I[emoji170].


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.



Gorgeous! I hope you had time at the ballet.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival dinner! Wish all Asian TPFers a happy Moon Festival and everyone a good Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140280



 you look STUNNING! Enjoy the festivities.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival dinner! Wish all Asian TPFers a happy Moon Festival and everyone a good Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140280



Super as always!


----------



## Bobmops

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3140323
> 
> Jypsière (31) and I[emoji170].



Great ! Just love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287



Such a pop of a summer colors !!


----------



## Winwin123

Rami00 said:


> Absolutely! It's looks so lux and soft. How about mod shots? Love to see how fabulous it looks on. Thank you



Rami and eternallove, here is the mod shot of the rocabar coat.


----------



## Bobmops

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...



Wow, that's sad ...(((


----------



## Bobmops

Winwin123 said:


> Rami and eternallove, here is the mod shot of the rocabar coat.



Sooooooo nice !!! Very elegant ,Winwin!


----------



## Rami00

Winwin123 said:


> Rami and eternallove, here is the mod shot of the rocabar coat.



Love! Love! Love! Thank you for taking the time. Your whole outfit is on point.

 I could never have enough coats in my closet


----------



## nana9026

Bringing my new baby Lindy 34 to dinner with my parents tonight[emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Can't quite catch up the posts. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Today at the pool with Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140230



Nice pic. Tosca is such a pretty color. Is this at a hotel in Singapore?




minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...



So sorry you didn't find it. Do double check with the wedding venue, could it be there and someone turned it in? 




Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival dinner! Wish all Asian TPFers a happy Moon Festival and everyone a good Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140280



Happy moon festival to you too. You look beautiful! 




lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287



Gorgeous! The mousseline is so pretty.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Edgy rocker chic!



Thank you!




periogirl28 said:


> It's been a busy week. TPM Evelyn served me well accompanying my son's class on a school trip to the Tower of London.
> 
> View attachment 3140248





periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.



Lovely color of Evie.
You look gorgeous. Love the accessories.


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival dinner! Wish all Asian TPFers a happy Moon Festival and everyone a good Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140280




Gorgeous post as all yours are!  Happy Moon Festival!!


----------



## Winwin123

Rami00 said:


> Love! Love! Love! Thank you for taking the time. Your whole outfit is on point.
> 
> I could never have enough coats in my closet



Thanks Rami.  Coats, shoes, jewleries and bags, never have enough of them &#128539;


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.




Looking very sophisticated, beautiful colours


----------



## Moirai

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3140323
> 
> Jypsière (31) and I[emoji170].



Great pic, outfit, and J!




Winwin123 said:


> Rami and eternallove, here is the mod shot of the rocabar coat.



Lovely coat and top. You look fabulous.




nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3140392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing my new baby Lindy 34 to dinner with my parents tonight[emoji4]



What a beauty! Congrats! Is this swift?


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks ladies. Pretty bags and colors I see!

@moirai : the place is a commercial *** residential building in Singapore.


----------



## Winwin123

Bobmops said:


> Sooooooo nice !!! Very elegant ,Winwin!



Thanks Bobmops.


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.



Gorgeous - that dress!!  Love everything together!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My 5 year old BBK 32 in the bathroom of Park Hyatt Hotel in Vienna...


----------



## Love_Couture

CrackBerryCream said:


> My 5 year old BBK 32 in the bathroom of Park Hyatt Hotel in Vienna...




So beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

CrackBerryCream said:


> My 5 year old BBK 32 in the bathroom of Park Hyatt Hotel in Vienna...



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## megeve12

lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287



So gorgeous, lovely!  Can you please ID the moussie and the cw?


----------



## Serva1

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...




I'm so sorry for your loss. Must feel terrible and I hope you can replace it somehow.


----------



## ellietilly

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3140323
> 
> Jypsière (31) and I[emoji170].




Great photo, love your rodeo just peeking round!


----------



## Pursebop

*Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *

*(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *


----------



## emilyrosie

******** said:


> *Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *
> 
> *(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *


I can never tire of your baby B ********!! Great shot


----------



## lulalula

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3140392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing my new baby Lindy 34 to dinner with my parents tonight[emoji4]


wow... swift lindy how gorgeous!!


----------



## lulalula

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3140323
> 
> Jypsière (31) and I[emoji170].



tThe all denim outfit goes great with jypsiere!!


----------



## Keren16

******** said:


> *Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *
> 
> *(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *




Nice pic!  Love both bags[emoji179]


----------



## Keren16

CrackBerryCream said:


> My 5 year old BBK 32 in the bathroom of Park Hyatt Hotel in Vienna...




Looks great!  Kelly's know how to pose for pic


----------



## Keren16

lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287




[emoji106]


----------



## Pursebop

emilyrosie said:


> I can never tire of your baby B ********!! Great shot





Keren16 said:


> Looks great!  Kelly's know how to pose for pic



*LOL, thank you lovelies 
I can't get enough of my new baby 
& what I would do for an itsy bits Kelly too *


----------



## slongson

Taking my Bolide TPM/micro for a nice refreshing beer in Boston.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Can't quite catch up the posts. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Today at the pool with Tosca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140230



Beautiful views!



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...



Oh no!!! This is so sad!!! Now I feel sad too!



periogirl28 said:


> It's been a busy week. TPM Evelyn served me well accompanying my son's class on a school trip to the Tower of London.
> 
> View attachment 3140248



Gorgeous color!



Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival dinner! Wish all Asian TPFers a happy Moon Festival and everyone a good Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140280



Wow!!! Kat.Lee what an amazing dress and bag!!! Beautifully put together as r all ur looks!



lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287



The orange color puts a smile on my face! 



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.



Whoa!!! What a gorgeous dress and that KDT looks AMAZING!



bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3140323
> 
> Jypsière (31) and I[emoji170].



Love the blues in this pic! Ur bag does beautifully with ur outfit!



Winwin123 said:


> Rami and eternallove, here is the mod shot of the rocabar coat.



Omg!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE this coat on u!!! Thank u so much for posting this!!! U look so chic!!! Amazing choice!



nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3140392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing my new baby Lindy 34 to dinner with my parents tonight[emoji4]



Congrats! The lindy is gorgeous!



CrackBerryCream said:


> My 5 year old BBK 32 in the bathroom of Park Hyatt Hotel in Vienna...



Love it!



******** said:


> *Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *
> 
> *(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *



lol! Both look gorgeous!



slongson said:


> Taking my Bolide TPM/micro for a nice refreshing beer in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140832




Beautiful bolide[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BBdieBiene

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3140323
> 
> Jypsière (31) and I[emoji170].




I really like your style! Following you on IG now.


----------



## tonkamama

Moirai said:


> Dinner with girlfriends.




Beautiful bag and love your Bal leather  jacket


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival dinner! Wish all Asian TPFers a happy Moon Festival and everyone a good Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140280




Beautiful outfit and happy moon festival!


----------



## tonkamama

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sorry in advance Action thread but I've got the weekend off and I'm obsessed with my new Kelly!
> 
> With an Anthro dress, vintage Levi's jacket, white Birks and Craie CDC
> 
> View attachment 3139634



Simply Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Winwin123 said:


> Happy mid autumn festival Kat.  Looking pretty as usual.







Rami00 said:


> you look STUNNING! Enjoy the festivities.







Bobmops said:


> Super as always!







Moirai said:


> Happy moon festival to you too. You look beautiful!







Keren16 said:


> Gorgeous post as all yours are!  Happy Moon Festival!!







eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Kat.Lee what an amazing dress and bag!!! Beautifully put together as r all ur looks!







tonkamama said:


> Beautiful outfit and happy moon festival!



thank you so much ladies for your kind comments. [emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Beautiful bag and love your Bal leather  jacket



Thank you!


----------



## Serva1

******** said:


> *Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *
> 
> *(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *




This is a fun size comparison pic [emoji1] I have a B25 but didn't realize the mini Kelly is soooo petite. Both bags are gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Love_Couture

******** said:


> *Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *
> 
> *(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *




Great picture. Thanks for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *
> 
> *(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *




Lovely picture. I'm wondering a B35/B40 would look like a giant next to the mini K! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## minismurf04

Kat.Lee said:


> That's too sad to hear. Sorry that you lost the beauty. Hope you will find another one to replace if soon!







alismarr said:


> Oh no.







periogirl28 said:


> Love both bags Purrsey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a lovely pairing, so sorry to hear you lost the shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a classic. Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand held Picotins are just the right bag for these chic wraps. Tres elegant!







Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> And oh no... My heart aches for you. It's hard to handle a lost loved item (however $$ value it can be). I hope a new piece comes your way someday soon.







cr1stalangel said:


> I'm sorry Minismurf04. That really sucks.







kimpossible said:


> I can feel the pain. So sorry to hear that. Where did the wedding take place? If it's in a hotel or other commercial venues there must be a lost and found and/ or customer service center. Have you gone back there and ask if anyone found your shawl? I hope you can find it or it's replacement soon.







Bobmops said:


> Wow, that's sad ...(((







Moirai said:


> Nice pic. Tosca is such a pretty color. Is this at a hotel in Singapore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry you didn't find it. Do double check with the wedding venue, could it be there and someone turned it in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy moon festival to you too. You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! The mousseline is so pretty.







Serva1 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Must feel terrible and I hope you can replace it somehow.







eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful views!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! This is so sad!!! Now I feel sad too!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Kat.Lee what an amazing dress and bag!!! Beautifully put together as r all ur looks!
> 
> 
> 
> The orange color puts a smile on my face!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! What a gorgeous dress and that KDT looks AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blues in this pic! Ur bag does beautifully with ur outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE this coat on u!!! Thank u so much for posting this!!! U look so chic!!! Amazing choice!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! The lindy is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Both look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bolide[emoji173]&#65039;





Thank you ladies for your kind words...I was quite bummed all day today, and every time I think of it in my mind..the image of it crumpled up and lonely on the side of the road somewhere feeling abandoned and unloved just pulls at me. I truly feel like I lost a baby..well, you ladies know what I mean[emoji8]

Sorry to be such a downer.  On a happier note, DF is working on replacing it. He asked why I wanted the exact same one; wouldn't I like to have another design etc. 
And the answer of course is yes, it absolutely has to be the same one. It's the most perfect neutral design/cw for me. [emoji180]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here's one more pic of it on last night..it's not goodbye baby...I'll see you soon!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> You look stunning! I love the neutrals with your floral print dress! Glad you had a wonderful time [emoji1]





Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! I hope you had time at the ballet.





Moirai said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color of Evie.
> You look gorgeous. Love the accessories.





ellietilly said:


> Looking very sophisticated, beautiful colours





klynneann said:


> Gorgeous - that dress!!  Love everything together!





eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful views!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! This is so sad!!! Now I feel sad too!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Kat.Lee what an amazing dress and bag!!! Beautifully put together as r all ur looks!
> 
> 
> 
> The orange color puts a smile on my face!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! What a gorgeous dress and that KDT looks AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blues in this pic! Ur bag does beautifully with ur outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE this coat on u!!! Thank u so much for posting this!!! U look so chic!!! Amazing choice!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! The lindy is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Both look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bolide[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you all for your lovely compliments. Really difficult just to reply to notifications. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141184
> View attachment 3141185



Happy Monday! You look gorgeous as always.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday! You look gorgeous as always.




Thank you dear Rami. Good morning to you! [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141184
> View attachment 3141185




Another winner!!! Gorgeously stunning Kat.Lee!!


----------



## Lucynancy

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141184
> View attachment 3141185


Gorgeous! what size is your Constance?


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Another winner!!! Gorgeously stunning Kat.Lee!!



Thank you so much dear. 



Lucynancy said:


> Gorgeous! what size is your Constance?



Thank you so much. She's a MINI 18cm.


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141184
> View attachment 3141185


One again I love your outfit Kat.Lee. Happy holiday!


----------



## Purrsey

Bluish Monday. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new week.


----------



## Keren16

minismurf04 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words...I was quite bummed all day today, and every time I think of it in my mind..the image of it crumpled up and lonely on the side of the road somewhere feeling abandoned and unloved just pulls at me. I truly feel like I lost a baby..well, you ladies know what I mean[emoji8]
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer.  On a happier note, DF is working on replacing it. He asked why I wanted the exact same one; wouldn't I like to have another design etc.
> And the answer of course is yes, it absolutely has to be the same one. It's the most perfect neutral design/cw for me. [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141143
> 
> 
> Here's one more pic of it on last night..it's not goodbye baby...I'll see you soon!




It is a horrible feeling to lose something with memories attached.  Happens to all of us.  I hope it turns up.  Keep looking.  It will be happy you did


----------



## ellietilly

slongson said:


> Taking my Bolide TPM/micro for a nice refreshing beer in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140832







******** said:


> *Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *
> 
> *(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *




Love these super cute bags, small is the way forward!


----------



## ellietilly

Purrsey said:


> Bluish Monday. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141304




Super cute, love the twilly too


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141184
> View attachment 3141185



You are gorgeous! Happy moon day!


----------



## LaenaLovely

So elegant.  Love your top, btw!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee the pic with the flowers is lovely!  You look perfect and it's like they matched the blooms to you!  Glad to see ma. Constance is out on the town!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Purrsey said:


> Bluish Monday. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141304



So beautiful.  Love the blues... Happy Monday.


----------



## exqmaster

One of my faves:


----------



## tonkamama

minismurf04 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words...I was quite bummed all day today, and every time I think of it in my mind..the image of it crumpled up and lonely on the side of the road somewhere feeling abandoned and unloved just pulls at me. I truly feel like I lost a baby..well, you ladies know what I mean[emoji8]
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer.  On a happier note, DF is working on replacing it. He asked why I wanted the exact same one; wouldn't I like to have another design etc.
> And the answer of course is yes, it absolutely has to be the same one. It's the most perfect neutral design/cw for me. [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141143
> 
> 
> Here's one more pic of it on last night..it's not goodbye baby...I'll see you soon!



Sorry abou your lost..  I am the same way I want exact the same thing if I everr need  to replace it.  DF is so sweet offer to get you a replacement bracelet.  You look stunning, beautiful couple.


----------



## tonkamama

Purrsey said:


> Bluish Monday. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141304



Very elegant...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

exqmaster said:


> One of my faves:




Such a stunning bag, an absolute beauty. Do you protect it? I've just bought a Roulis in 3 leathers, inc doblis and I'm a little worried I might destroy it through lack of knowledge! Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pursebop

Serva1 said:


> This is a fun size comparison pic [emoji1] I have a B25 but didn't realize the mini Kelly is soooo petite. Both bags are gorgeous [emoji7]



*so true, I am repeatedly amazed at just how small the Kelly20 really is Serva1. Such a perfect treasure for formal nights out. What I would do for one 
*


Love_Couture said:


> Great picture. Thanks for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;



*most welcome Love_Couture, thank you for letting me share 
*



Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely picture. I'm wondering a B35/B40 would look like a giant next to the mini K! Thanks for sharing!



* LOL yes a dinosaur I think! *



ellietilly said:


> Love these super cute bags, small is the way forward!



*yes mini in every brand seems to be the trend...even Hermes. On my recent trip to France I spoke to several boutiques and the consensus is the desire for smaller and smaller H bags  
I would love another winter colored B25!*


----------



## Pursebop

*May I share another enroute action shot from the Hermes MANifeste event that I attended this past Thursday with my bag of the night - Hermes Pink Kohinoor B25...
*


----------



## Love_Couture

******** said:


> *May I share another enroute action shot from the Hermes MANifeste event that I attended this past Thursday with my bag of the night - Hermes Pink Kohinoor B25...
> *



Yes, please keep pictures coming.  Never have enough with this beauty!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141184
> View attachment 3141185



So wonderful ! Great look!


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *May I share another enroute action shot from the Hermes MANifeste event that I attended this past Thursday with my bag of the night - Hermes Pink Kohinoor B25...
> *



Great pic!&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

exqmaster said:


> One of my faves:



Ohhhhh! Great beauty!


----------



## minismurf04

tonkamama said:


> Sorry abou your lost..  I am the same way I want exact the same thing if I everr need  to replace it.  DF is so sweet offer to get you a replacement bracelet.  You look stunning, beautiful couple.



Thank you dear for your kind words..DF is very sweet indeed for wanting to replace the shawl for me. Hunting it down is prob going to be hard since it's no longer in the boutiques..we'll see. [emoji5]&#65039;



******** said:


> *May I share another enroute action shot from the Hermes MANifeste event that I attended this past Thursday with my bag of the night - Hermes Pink Kohinoor B25...
> *



Love love love your pink b25 cutie. I also applaud those who wear their h goodies instead of having it sitting in the closet.(which I'm guilty of at times) if you don't mind, would a bearn or Kelly wallet fit inside with room for small/large makeup bag? (Karo pm or gm?)


----------



## bluenavy

exqmaster said:


> One of my faves:


 
gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

******** said:


> *May I share another enroute action shot from the Hermes MANifeste event that I attended this past Thursday with my bag of the night - Hermes Pink Kohinoor B25...*


 
Love the color


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.


 


love your clutch


----------



## bluenavy

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 3140323
> 
> Jypsière (31) and I[emoji170].


 
love the way the Jypsiere looks on you.


----------



## bluenavy

lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287




Love all the colors


----------



## Love_Couture

exqmaster said:


> One of my faves:



Very nice and special.


----------



## bluenavy

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...




Love your Kelly wallet.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

Something simple at work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## exqmaster

ellietilly said:


> Such a stunning bag, an absolute beauty. Do you protect it? I've just bought a Roulis in 3 leathers, inc doblis and I'm a little worried I might destroy it through lack of knowledge! Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you. I don't have any specific ways of protecting it, other than placing into the original box and stored away most of time, and be very careful if I do take her out. I'm a newbie here, any more systematic info from other more knowledge people would be welcome.



Bobmops said:


> Ohhhhh! Great beauty!


Thank you for your appreciation.



bluenavy said:


> gorgeous


Thank you. Lucky to have it.



Love_Couture said:


> Very nice and special.


Thank you for the kind words. It's a perfect pickup for me.


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Bluish Monday. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141304




Wonderful pic!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Love_Couture said:


> Something simple at work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141561


Simply the best!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

exqmaster said:


> One of my faves:



What a pretty color[emoji7]



******** said:


> *May I share another enroute action shot from the Hermes MANifeste event that I attended this past Thursday with my bag of the night - Hermes Pink Kohinoor B25...
> *



Oh wow!!! This is indeed a kohinoor [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Love_Couture said:


> Something simple at work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141561




Gorgeous!!! So elegant and dainty!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Happy Fall..  

In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM. 







Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm


----------



## Rami00

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



You look so sophisticated. Love these pics.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141184
> View attachment 3141185



Perfection! &#128156;


----------



## Ccc1

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm


You look good as usual but I specially like your Picotin on you.


----------



## Crescent Shadow

Hermes Only said:


> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



wow you're a stunner


----------



## Winwin123

Love_Couture said:


> Something simple at work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141561



Simple is nice.  I like it.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *
> 
> *(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *



Beautiful eye candies!




slongson said:


> Taking my Bolide TPM/micro for a nice refreshing beer in Boston.
> 
> View attachment 3140832



So cute, looks great with this bright color.




minismurf04 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words...I was quite bummed all day today, and every time I think of it in my mind..the image of it crumpled up and lonely on the side of the road somewhere feeling abandoned and unloved just pulls at me. I truly feel like I lost a baby..well, you ladies know what I mean[emoji8]
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer.  On a happier note, DF is working on replacing it. He asked why I wanted the exact same one; wouldn't I like to have another design etc.
> And the answer of course is yes, it absolutely has to be the same one. It's the most perfect neutral design/cw for me. [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141143
> 
> 
> Here's one more pic of it on last night..it's not goodbye baby...I'll see you soon!



So nice of your DF. You look gorgeous here.




Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141184
> View attachment 3141185



You look beautiful! Thanks for the gorgeous scenery, the flowers complement your dress and C.


----------



## hoonana

H accessories can heal your stress when you have monday bluesssss, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Bluish Monday. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141304



You and BBK look fabulous.




exqmaster said:


> One of my faves:



Gorgeous colors.




******** said:


> *May I share another enroute action shot from the Hermes MANifeste event that I attended this past Thursday with my bag of the night - Hermes Pink Kohinoor B25...
> *



Two beauties - I will take both!


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> Something simple at work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141561



It's lovely. Thanks for sharing.




Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



Very handsome. Nice outfits and H.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

hoonana said:


> H accessories can heal your stress when you have monday bluesssss, thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Love_Couture

hoonana said:


> H accessories can heal your stress when you have monday bluesssss, thanks for letting me share.



Agree! Nice accessories.


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> Bluish Monday. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141304


Purrsey, love everything in this picture ,you are one stylish lady!


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *Bourbon cocktails with my Birkin25 in Hermes Bubblegum pink & a dear friends exotic Kelly20 at the exclusive launch party of Hermes Manifeste in Chicago on Thursday night *
> 
> *(size is always relative, LOL...my B25 looks like a jumbo against her mini Kelly) *



Fantastic picture ! Both bags are amazing!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival dinner! Wish all Asian TPFers a happy Moon Festival and everyone a good Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140280



Lovely look Kat ! The dress is so beautiful!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Sunny Sunday [emoji41][emoji258]
> 
> View attachment 3140287



Lovely , this is fun,so sunny !


----------



## M0DW4N483

******** said:


> *May I share another enroute action shot from the Hermes MANifeste event that I attended this past Thursday with my bag of the night - Hermes Pink Kohinoor B25...
> *




The pink looks so sweet & pretty


----------



## M0DW4N483

exqmaster said:


> One of my faves:




Very nice color combinations


----------



## Hermes Only

Rami00 said:


> You look so sophisticated. Love these pics.


 Thanks for the compliments 



Ccc1 said:


> You look good as usual but I specially like your Picotin on you.


 Thank you.. Picotin is one of my favorite H casual Bag! 



Crescent Shadow said:


> wow you're a stunner


 Thank You..! 



Moirai said:


> Very handsome. Nice outfits and H.


 Thank You.. Appreciate it.!


----------



## smile4me6

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm




You should be a model for Hermes!!!! Love your photos!!!


----------



## bb10lue

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful views!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! This is so sad!!! Now I feel sad too!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Kat.Lee what an amazing dress and bag!!! Beautifully put together as r all ur looks!
> 
> 
> 
> The orange color puts a smile on my face!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! What a gorgeous dress and that KDT looks AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blues in this pic! Ur bag does beautifully with ur outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE this coat on u!!! Thank u so much for posting this!!! U look so chic!!! Amazing choice!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! The lindy is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> lol! Both look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bolide[emoji173]&#65039;







lulalula said:


> tThe all denim outfit goes great with jypsiere!!







ellietilly said:


> Great photo, love your rodeo just peeking round!







Moirai said:


> Great pic, outfit, and J!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely coat and top. You look fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty! Congrats! Is this swift?




Thank you ladies&#65281;


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm


Love your Pico-fantastic colour-


----------



## bb10lue

Today. Jypsiere 31 and "Les confessions" 90/90 scarf.


----------



## LuvBirkin

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm




Model-worthy!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Ready for fall [emoji262][emoji261][emoji260]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Love_Couture said:


> Something simple at work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141561




Elegant. [emoji175]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm




Your smile is contagious. [emoji5]&#65039; as always so put together and amazing. Don't mind babysitting your bags. [emoji190]


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wearing my BBB 30.  It's love.


----------



## 30gold

Bored at work. Thought I would share my beloved Burken 30 Gold. Have the best day!


----------



## 30gold

Ooops, will post pictures later; not too cool with this technical stuff.  Not too savvy!


----------



## Rami00

DesigningStyle said:


> Wearing my BBB 30.  It's love.


 
I could tell you are in love. You look gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643



Looks wonderful.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Looks wonderful.  Thank you very much for sharing.



Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Love_Couture

LuvBirkin said:


> Ready for fall [emoji262][emoji261][emoji260]



Nice color combo!  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643




34?? 

She is beautiful!!! Like new!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



Wow u have great style Hermes Only! Both the Picotin and the B look amazing on u!



hoonana said:


> H accessories can heal your stress when you have monday bluesssss, thanks for letting me share.



Nothing like H accessories! Totally agree!!! I am hooked to them too[emoji173]&#65039;



bb10lue said:


> Today. Jypsiere 31 and "Les confessions" 90/90 scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142462



Love ur scarf bb10lue and ur Jypsiere! Lovely combination!



LuvBirkin said:


> Ready for fall [emoji262][emoji261][emoji260]



So pretty!!! What a gorgeous bag!!



DesigningStyle said:


> Wearing my BBB 30.  It's love.



So beautiful!!! Love it!



periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643




Perfect outfit to go with ur stylish K periogirl!


----------



## periogirl28

H.C.LV. said:


> 34??
> 
> She is beautiful!!! Like new!!



Thank you, a really fantastic H hunter friend found her in great condition for me!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow u have great style Hermes Only! Both the Picotin and the B look amazing on u!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like H accessories! Totally agree!!! I am hooked to them too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur scarf bb10lue and ur Jypsiere! Lovely combination!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!! What a gorgeous bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect outfit to go with ur stylish K periogirl!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Pursebop

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643


*thats what I call a real treasure, real beauty! *


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *thats what I call a real treasure, real beauty! *



Thank you ********, just like your beautiful Koh- I-Noor!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

bb10lue said:


> Today. Jypsiere 31 and "Les confessions" 90/90 scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142462



Love the Look ! You are such a fragile beauty!


----------



## Bobmops

LuvBirkin said:


> Ready for fall [emoji262][emoji261][emoji260]



Great color combo ! I could never put it together like that (((


----------



## Bobmops

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



Great looks !!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643



Wow! Great bag and the outfit!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643


 
Nothing beats the box beauty! Just gorgeous!


You look stunning as always.


----------



## Pursebop

*Do you spy the Birkin :lolots: ?*


----------



## ellietilly

DesigningStyle said:


> Wearing my BBB 30.  It's love.




Lovely, fabulous look. Tiffany bangle is gorgeous too.


----------



## ellietilly

******** said:


> *Do you spy the Birkin :lolots: ?*




Great closet


----------



## agneau88

Kat.Lee said:


> Mid autumn festival fell on a Sunday. Hence we get one more public holiday today! Ms Constance is out for lunch. Wish you all a happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141184
> View attachment 3141185




You look stunning! I love everything on you and especially the shoes!


----------



## lovely64

My Queene and Belle poncho[emoji172][emoji175]


----------



## minismurf04

Just went through some of the lovely pics and I must say truly amazing everyone! Sorry I kinda just check in quick and don't do multi quoting as often as I should, but I'm pretty sure there's lots of members who do the same and does not get to comment as much as they would like. Please do keep contributing to this thread as we all love the H eye candy!


----------



## bluenavy

******** said:


> *Do you spy the Birkin :lolots: ?*




Very nice collection.


----------



## bluenavy

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm


 


You look fabulous. Love the way the picotin looks on you.


----------



## bluenavy

hoonana said:


> H accessories can heal your stress when you have monday bluesssss, thanks for letting me share.


 


super cute, It puts a smile in my face too.


----------



## Myrkur

Quick shot before running errands


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, please keep pictures coming.  Never have enough with this beauty!





Bobmops said:


> Great pic!&#128526;&#128526;





bluenavy said:


> Love the color





ari said:


> Fantastic picture ! Both bags are amazing!



*Thank you kindly for letting me share, If you couldn't tell yet, LOL I am still obsessing over Kohinoor 
*


----------



## Pursebop

minismurf04 said:


> Just went through some of the lovely pics and I must say truly amazing everyone! Sorry I kinda just check in quick and don't do multi quoting as often as I should, but I'm pretty sure there's lots of members who do the same and does not get to comment as much as they would like. Please do keep contributing to this thread as we all love the H eye candy!



*Just read your comment , agreed..*


----------



## Pursebop

minismurf04 said:


> Thank you dear for your kind words..DF is very sweet indeed for wanting to replace the shawl for me. Hunting it down is prob going to be hard since it's no longer in the boutiques..we'll see. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love your pink b25 cutie. I also applaud those who wear their h goodies instead of having it sitting in the closet.(which I'm guilty of at times) if you don't mind, would a bearn or Kelly wallet fit inside with room for small/large makeup bag? (Karo pm or gm?)



*Thank you minismurf04, I am still over the moon, the RED moon, LOL  with this B25 & to think that for a moment I did doubt if I would enjoy her & now I want a closet full of them. Not for day, but for nights out. I know thats nearly impossible but a girl can dream. 

I think both wallets would fit. What are the longest side measurements of both these wallets and I can tell you. It's really not that small. It looks small because we are used to seeing big B's, but against all the other mini bags, it's by far the largest. I just posted a picture on the previous page against other mini sized bags. *


----------



## Pursebop

eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty color[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!!! This is indeed a kohinoor [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! So elegant and dainty!!!


*thank you, I felt I aptly named her with my sentiment at the time 
Oh I love the size! *


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> My Queene and Belle poncho[emoji172][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3142755



Beautiful! Btw ur booties r stunning!!



Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810



Gorgeous Tyger Tyger shawl and the K of course is fabulous!


----------



## Hermes Only

bluenavy said:


> You look fabulous. Love the way the picotin looks on you.


 Thank You.. I Love my Pico!! 



Bobmops said:


> Great looks !!


 Thank You!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow u have great style Hermes Only! Both the Picotin and the B look amazing on u!


 Thanks for the lovely compliments.. I appreciate it!! 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Your smile is contagious. [emoji5]&#65039; as always so put together and amazing. Don't mind babysitting your bags. [emoji190]


 Thanks for the kind words.. Yes, I dont mind you babysitting my babies!! 



LuvBirkin said:


> Model-worthy!


 Thank you.. Just like You, are totally Model-Worthy Darling! 



Scarf and Glove said:


> Love your Pico-fantastic colour-


 Thank You.. It's my Holy Grail Color!!


----------



## Hermes Only

LuvBirkin said:


> Ready for fall [emoji262][emoji261][emoji260]


 You look Lovely..That B is TDF!!!... 



DesigningStyle said:


> Wearing my BBB 30.  It's love.


 I LOVE your Happy and exciting look here!! .. Perfect!! 



periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643


 This is a Timeless Look.. Love it!!!!! 



******** said:


> *Do you spy the Birkin :lolots: ?*


 I spy a Pinky B... Love your Collection! 



lovely64 said:


> My Queene and Belle poncho[emoji172][emoji175]
> View attachment 3142755


 It it starting to get cold there now? .. where did summer go.. You always look chic in Fall/Winterwear!! 



Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> View attachment 3142810


 Soooo Chic!


----------



## Hermes Only

smile4me6 said:


> You should be a model for Hermes!!!! Love your photos!!!


 OMG!! THAT would be a DREAM of mine... sigh!!! ... Thank You for the compliments!.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810


Love everything you put on!


----------



## Winwin123

Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Rami00 said:


> I could tell you are in love. You look gorgeous!





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow u have great style Hermes Only! Both the Picotin and the B look amazing on u!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like H accessories! Totally agree!!! I am hooked to them too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur scarf bb10lue and ur Jypsiere! Lovely combination!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!! What a gorgeous bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect outfit to go with ur stylish K periogirl!





ellietilly said:


> Lovely, fabulous look. Tiffany bangle is gorgeous too.





Hermes Only said:


> You look Lovely..That B is TDF!!!...
> 
> I LOVE your Happy and exciting look here!! .. Perfect!!
> 
> This is a Timeless Look.. Love it!!!!!
> 
> I spy a Pinky B... Love your Collection!
> 
> It it starting to get cold there now? .. where did summer go.. You always look chic in Fall/Winterwear!!
> 
> Soooo Chic!



Thank you for all your kind words and sharing my joy!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



Fabulous outfits!


----------



## agumila

Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.



Lovely colors!


----------



## agumila

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810



May I ask what color is your Kelly? It's gorgeous!


----------



## agumila

It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Fabfashion

On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.


----------



## ari

Hermesy said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



Looking great ! Love your style!


----------



## ari

Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.



Fabfashion, this one of my favorite looks! What red is your K, if I may ask?


----------



## ari

agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous,!


----------



## Fabfashion

ari said:


> Fabfashion, this one of my favorite looks! What red is your K, if I may ask?



Thanks so much, ari! It's rouge casaque. A very happy red. I feel happy every time I carry her.


----------



## catsinthebag

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810



I love this whole combo!


----------



## Chloesam

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643



Stunning periogirl!  I love her so much!  Box is my fave and your twilly blends beautifully!


----------



## loves

Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.



love animal prints + red, great outfit



agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share



looking good and thank you for sharing



Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.


wonderful colour



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3140241
> 
> Last pic of my clic clac a pois...I wore it to a wedding tonight and it must've slipped out off the car seat and I spent 2 hrs driving on the side of the highway in the dark trying to look for it. [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22] sad beyond words...



yikes so sorry. i lost quite a few things too during my moves the past few years.



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3140304
> 
> Last night at the ballet. Ficelle lizard KDT and Argile Permabrass Egee for a performance of Romeo and Juliet.



very pretty periogirl, love the dress



Purrsey said:


> Bluish Monday. Hope everyone is having a great start to the new week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141304



always looking good purrsey



******** said:


> *May I share another enroute action shot from the Hermes MANifeste event that I attended this past Thursday with my bag of the night - Hermes Pink Kohinoor B25...
> *



beautiful baby birkin 



hoonana said:


> H accessories can heal your stress when you have monday bluesssss, thanks for letting me share.



very nice hoonana



Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



hey gorgeous man 



Love_Couture said:


> Something simple at work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141561



simple is always good. love this

*I am going to stop here for now, sorry if i missed out commenting on all pics. loving them all so thanks for sharing.*


----------



## loves

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810





lovely64 said:


> My Queene and Belle poncho[emoji172][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3142755



two fabulous ladies looking good


----------



## ari

Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))


----------



## ari

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks so much, ari! It's rouge casaque. A very happy red. I feel happy every time I carry her.



Fantastic, I have a K in rouge garance and it goes very well with beige and browns, yours will look perfect with virtually everything)))


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643



Just love everything here!


----------



## alismarr

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



Looking fabulous as always, Hermes Only.


----------



## Melow

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810




May i ask what color and leather your kelly is?


----------



## emilyrosie

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643


Wow, she is one stunning lady! As of course are you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share



Nice place to tie a twilly: I should try it.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.




You look amazing Fab! [emoji7]

You have also confirmed that I need a red Kelly in my life, maybe next year!


----------



## Bobmops

Wednesday work outfit) maxi -twilly was my first ever Hermes item ! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I'm very sorry , I can not offer any modeling with H bag (((


----------



## smile4me6

ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))




Love this look!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Just a ray of sunshine!!!!


----------



## Bobmops

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3143449
> 
> Just a ray of sunshine!!!!



Beautiful picture &#128525;&#128526;


----------



## smile4me6

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful picture &#128525;&#128526;




Thank you Bobmops!!! It was such a beautiful morning that I couldn't resist taking a photo of 2 of my favorite things....the sunrise and my B30


----------



## lovely64

megeve12 said:


> So gorgeous, lovely!  Can you please ID the moussie and the cw?


Thank you! I cannot remember the cw but it is orange, the name is dans un jardain D´anglais, I think.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Something simple at work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141561




Simple elegance. Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm




Love everything in your pictures. You carry them so well !


----------



## Kat.Lee

bb10lue said:


> Today. Jypsiere 31 and "Les confessions" 90/90 scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142462




Beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LuvBirkin said:


> Ready for fall [emoji262][emoji261][emoji260]




Beautiful SO B. Perfect for fall!


----------



## Kat.Lee

DesigningStyle said:


> Wearing my BBB 30.  It's love.




You look very lovely and beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810




Nice casual ensemble. Lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Do you spy the Birkin :lolots: ?*




Beautiful sight of closet! Love it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.




Lovely sunny colour.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share




Lovely ensemble.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.




Looking gorgeous. RC never disappoints.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))




You rock ari !!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Wednesday work outfit) maxi -twilly was my first ever Hermes item ! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I'm very sorry , I can not offer any modeling with H bag (((




Love your maxi twilly and the CDC.


----------



## Kat.Lee

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3143449
> 
> Just a ray of sunshine!!!!




What a stunning backdrop. Can never get bored waking up to such a view.


----------



## Kat.Lee

the petite lady said:


> One again I love your outfit Kat.Lee. Happy holiday!







Love_Couture said:


> You are gorgeous! Happy moon day!







Bobmops said:


> So wonderful ! Great look!







ChaneLisette said:


> Perfection! [emoji171]







Moirai said:


> You look beautiful! Thanks for the gorgeous scenery, the flowers complement your dress and C.







ari said:


> Lovely look Kat ! The dress is so beautiful!




Thank you so much  ladies for your compliments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agneau88 said:


> You look stunning! I love everything on you and especially the shoes!




Thank you. Appreciate it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.



What a gorgeous color choice for ur lindy!



agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share



Wonderfully put together agumila!



Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.



Love how it adds a pop of color to ur beautiful outfit!



ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))



That bolide is just fabulous ari!!!



Bobmops said:


> Wednesday work outfit) maxi -twilly was my first ever Hermes item ! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I'm very sorry , I can not offer any modeling with H bag (((



So pretty Bopmops! Love the way u match ur accessories!



smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3143449
> 
> Just a ray of sunshine!!!!




Such a gorgeous backdrop for a gorgeous bag!


----------



## qwerty_s

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810




Love the whole outfit!


----------



## smile4me6

Kat.Lee said:


> What a stunning backdrop. Can never get bored waking up to such a view.




Thank you so much Kat.Lee!! It's so much prettier in real life.  I wish I could capture the true beauty but I guess it's what I get for using my poor iPhone!!!


----------



## ellietilly

Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.




Fabulous colour on a sunny day and will equally brighten up a wintery day!


----------



## ellietilly

agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share




That is such a cute way to dress an Evelyne, I'm going to try it! You look great.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810




Oh, I love your outfit! Very beautiful and chic but still "effortless".


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

On my way to a meeting, Della Cavalleria shawl and picotin.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.


 
Beautiful look! RC brings out a big smile  We are twins on the color.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))


You look lovely. I gave in and finally wore the jacket ..the weather dropped to 11C/52F.


smile4me6 said:


> Love this look!!!!


 LOVE IT!!


smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3143449
> 
> Just a ray of sunshine!!!!


It really is


----------



## smile4me6

Rami00 said:


> You look lovely. I gave in and finally wore the jacket ..the weather dropped to 11C/52F.
> 
> LOVE IT!!
> 
> It really is




Thank you Rami00!!! I still wish I had your RC B30!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3143508
> 
> 
> On my way to a meeting, Della Cavalleria shawl and picotin.




Love the way ur shawl and Picotin match!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the way ur shawl and Picotin match!




Thanks!


----------



## Dany_37

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643


 
Love this whole outfit.  You look amazing!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Love your maxi twilly and the CDC.



Thank you ,Kat.Lee!you are kind as always &#128519;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous color choice for ur lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderfully put together agumila!
> 
> 
> 
> Love how it adds a pop of color to ur beautiful outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> That bolide is just fabulous ari!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty Bopmops! Love the way u match ur accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a gorgeous backdrop for a gorgeous bag!



You are most kind, Eternallove4bag!!


----------



## ari

smile4me6 said:


> Love this look!!!!


*smile4me6* Thank you!


Kat.Lee said:


> You rock ari !!


ThankYou *Kat*!


eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous color choice for ur lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderfully put together agumila!
> 
> 
> 
> Love how it adds a pop of color to ur beautiful outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> That bolide is just fabulous ari!!!
> 
> *eternallove4bag*, thank You!
> 
> So pretty Bopmops! Love the way u match ur accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a gorgeous backdrop for a gorgeous bag!





ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3143508
> 
> 
> On my way to a meeting, Della Cavalleria shawl and picotin.



You look gorgeous, *ThingumyPoppy* - love Della Cavalleria shawl and your cute picotin


Rami00 said:


> You look lovely. I gave in and finally wore the jacket ..the weather dropped to 11C/52F.
> 
> LOVE IT!!
> 
> It really is



Thank You my dear Rami!


----------



## bluerosespf

ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))



Love that. What leather is your Bolide?


----------



## ari

bluerosespf said:


> Love that. What leather is your Bolide?



Hi bluerosespf, it's Togo raisin )) 
Thank you!


----------



## Fabfashion

loves said:


> love animal prints + red, great outfit


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> You look amazing Fab! [emoji7]
> 
> You have also confirmed that I need a red Kelly in my life, maybe next year!


 


Kat.Lee said:


> Looking gorgeous. RC never disappoints.


 


eternallove4bag said:


> Love how it adds a pop of color to ur beautiful outfit!


 


Rami00 said:


> Beautiful look! RC brings out a big smile  We are twins on the color.


 
Thank you so much for your kind words! I love RC and it's one of those colors I'd definitely get again if it ever offers in the future.

MrsO, a red K will be a perfect next bag in your collection.


----------



## Fabfashion

ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))


 
Love your whole outfit, the skirt especially. Need to find me a moto jacket. 



Bobmops said:


> Wednesday work outfit) maxi -twilly was my first ever Hermes item ! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> I'm very sorry , I can not offer any modeling with H bag (((


 
Beautiful maxi-twilly, goes nicely with your bag.



smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3143449
> 
> Just a ray of sunshine!!!!


 
I'd love to wake up with this view. Thanks for sharing.



ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3143508
> 
> 
> On my way to a meeting, Della Cavalleria shawl and picotin.


 
Great combination! What color is your picotin?


----------



## Fabfashion

******** said:


> *Do you spy the Birkin :lolots: ?*


Love your closet shot, ********! Urban legend has it that orange boxes tend to multiply overnight and especially during special holidays and take over everything else.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ari said:


> *smile4me6* Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ThankYou *Kat*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous, *ThingumyPoppy* - love Della Cavalleria shawl and your cute picotin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You my dear Rami!







Fabfashion said:


> Great combination! What color is your picotin?




Thank you both! It's orange


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## antheakuma

So nervous it's my first time posting in this thread  

Went to Ikea shopping yesterday with goldie


----------



## perlerare

antheakuma said:


> So nervous it's my first time posting in this thread
> 
> Went to Ikea shopping yesterday with goldie




Love your Bolide!
And can't resist to post it again, as your picture is really cool


----------



## marbella8

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810



Loving this whole look!


----------



## marbella8

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3143508
> 
> 
> On my way to a meeting, Della Cavalleria shawl and picotin.



Nice match with the shawl and bag !


----------



## Fabfashion

antheakuma said:


> So nervous it's my first time posting in this thread
> 
> Went to Ikea shopping yesterday with goldie



Cute shot! Perfect bag for shopping. Love Ikea meatballs.


----------



## marbella8

Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.



Love the red of your K! You need to keep it out of the closet ! Which red is it, it is stunning!


----------



## marbella8

ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))



Ari- you make the Bolide look so hip! Love all your posts, always awesome style.


----------



## marbella8

lovely64 said:


> My Queene and Belle poncho[emoji172][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3142755



I never tire of your crinoline B, so hip and gorgeous!


----------



## marbella8

DesigningStyle said:


> Wearing my BBB 30.  It's love.



BBB30= perfection!


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643



Just lovely, as always!


----------



## marbella8

agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous color for your Evelyne.


----------



## marbella8

Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.



So bright and pretty!


----------



## antheakuma

perlerare said:


> Love your Bolide!
> And can't resist to post it again, as your picture is really cool



Thank you &#128149;&#128149;



Fabfashion said:


> Cute shot! Perfect bag for shopping. Love Ikea meatballs.



Haha yes me too, ate loads yesterday lol


----------



## bluenavy

smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3143449
> 
> Just a ray of sunshine!!!!


 
gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.


 
love the colors


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share


 
looks fabulous


----------



## Love_Couture

antheakuma said:


> So nervous it's my first time posting in this thread
> 
> Went to Ikea shopping yesterday with goldie



Cute.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smile4me6

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous




Thank you bluenavy!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

marbella8 said:


> Love the red of your K! You need to keep it out of the closet ! Which red is it, it is stunning!


Thank you! It's RC.


----------



## eternallove4bag

antheakuma said:


> So nervous it's my first time posting in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Ikea shopping yesterday with goldie




What a gorgeous bolide!!! So happy u posted here!


----------



## Love_Couture

Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.



Nice picture.  Love the K.


----------



## antheakuma

Love_Couture said:


> Cute.  Thanks for sharing.





eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous bolide!!! So happy u posted here!



Thank you!!  glad you like it. I love love love love the Bolide!


----------



## Fabfashion

Thank you!


----------



## Moirai

bb10lue said:


> Today. Jypsiere 31 and "Les confessions" 90/90 scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142462



Great outfit and J! Love the shoes too.




LuvBirkin said:


> Ready for fall [emoji262][emoji261][emoji260]



Such pretty colors! Have not seen this color combo before. Thanks for sharing your beauty.




DesigningStyle said:


> Wearing my BBB 30.  It's love.



Beautiful smile and love that beautiful B.




periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643



Gorgeous K and elegant outfit.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *Do you spy the Birkin :lolots: ?*



Beautiful collection of bags.




lovely64 said:


> My Queene and Belle poncho[emoji172][emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3142755



Looks lovely and comfy.




Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810



Great casual outfit and accessories.




Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.



Such a gorgeous happy color.




agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share



Looking good! What color is your Evie?


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.



You look gorgeous and love your K!




ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))



Beautiful!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Wednesday work outfit) maxi -twilly was my first ever Hermes item ! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> I'm very sorry , I can not offer any modeling with H bag (((



Love the colors! Don't need H bag to show off those, they're lovely.




smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3143449
> 
> Just a ray of sunshine!!!!



What a great pic! Thanks!




ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3143508
> 
> 
> On my way to a meeting, Della Cavalleria shawl and picotin.



Love how you matched the shawl and bag.




antheakuma said:


> So nervous it's my first time posting in this thread
> 
> Went to Ikea shopping yesterday with goldie



Welcome! Goldie is a beauty.


----------



## marbella8

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you! It's RC.



Now I know why everyone raves about RC. Don't put it away, I am sure it'll brighten up the upcoming cold-Canadian days


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

marbella8 said:


> Nice match with the shawl and bag !




Thank you!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> Love the colors! Don't need H bag to show off those, they're lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great pic! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you matched the shawl and bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Goldie is a beauty.




Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

antheakuma said:


> So nervous it's my first time posting in this thread
> 
> Went to Ikea shopping yesterday with goldie



gorgeous, my favourite H bag and in classic gold!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3143508
> 
> 
> On my way to a meeting, Della Cavalleria shawl and picotin.



love both!


----------



## klynneann

Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810



Love this outfit!


----------



## klynneann

agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share



Love this look and how the twilly pulls everything together!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

loves said:


> gorgeous, my favourite H bag and in classic gold!
> 
> 
> 
> love both!




Thank you


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))



sigh - that raisin bolide!!


----------



## Rami00

Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...




What a gorgeous stacking! And matching polish! And love the shawl too. [emoji106]&#127995;Testing mine as well. [emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> What a gorgeous stacking! And matching polish! And love the shawl too. [emoji106]&#127995;Testing mine as well. [emoji16]



Thank you Kat! We are on the same page lol.

Enjoy your day :kiss:


----------



## BBdieBiene

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...




It looks really good with your love bracelets, and matching nail polish! So pretty! May I ask which nail polish are you using? It's such a perfect shade for fall.


----------



## Rami00

BBdieBiene said:


> It looks really good with your love bracelets, and matching nail polish! So pretty! May I ask which nail polish are you using? It's such a perfect shade for fall.



Thank you! It's called "she wolf" by Deborah Lippmann from roar collection. "Respect" is also a beautiful color if you like red - also from roar collection.


----------



## BBdieBiene

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It's called "she wolf" by Deborah Lippmann from roar collection. "Respect" is also a beautiful color if you like red - also from roar collection.




Thank you Rami! Deborah always makes the perfect shade. They also have such fun names for their nail polishes. Thanks for the recommendation! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...




Beautiful colours, looks stunning


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...




Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## megeve12

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! I cannot remember the cw but it is orange, the name is dans un jardain D´anglais, I think.



Thank you lovely!  I know its impossible but will try to hunt for one!


----------



## lovely64

loves said:


> two fabulous ladies looking good




Thank you beautiful loves[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lovely64

megeve12 said:


> Thank you lovely!  I know its impossible but will try to hunt for one!




You are very welcome! I don't think it's impossible, I bought it at hermes in july this year. Good luck!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Love the colors! Don't need H bag to show off those, they're lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great pic! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you matched the shawl and bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! Goldie is a beauty.



Thank you Moirai ! You are very kind ! One day i wil meet My perfect B !&#128536;


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Wednesday work outfit) maxi -twilly was my first ever Hermes item ! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> I'm very sorry , I can not offer any modeling with H bag (((


But it does look fantastic with your bag!



smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3143449
> 
> Just a ray of sunshine!!!!


fab picture!



Fabfashion said:


> Love your whole outfit, the skirt especially. Need to find me a moto jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful maxi-twilly, goes nicely with your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to wake up with this view. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Great combination! What color is your picotin?



thank you *Fabfashion* I love this skirt, although is a bit dificult to wear



antheakuma said:


> So nervous it's my first time posting in this thread
> 
> Went to Ikea shopping yesterday with goldie


Hi siter *antheakuma* lovely bolide, what leather is it?


marbella8 said:


> Ari- you make the Bolide look so hip! Love all your posts, always awesome style.


Thank you marbella, you are too kind


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...



beautiful Rami, love everything here!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous and love your K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!



Thank You Moirai!


----------



## ari

The weather is a bit better, I was thinking of my white B, but I liked the Bolide better with this outfit))


----------



## ari

I hope I'm not getting  too boring )


----------



## emilyrosie

ari said:


> I hope I'm not getting  too boring )


Oh my GOSH! I love this outfit  Have a great day.


----------



## emilyrosie

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...


Gorgeous stack Rami


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Great bag and the outfit!





Rami00 said:


> Nothing beats the box beauty! Just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> You look stunning as always.





Myrkur said:


> Quick shot before running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142809
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142810





Hermes Only said:


> You look Lovely..That B is TDF!!!...
> 
> I LOVE your Happy and exciting look here!! .. Perfect!!
> 
> This is a Timeless Look.. Love it!!!!!
> 
> I spy a Pinky B... Love your Collection!
> 
> It it starting to get cold there now? .. where did summer go.. You always look chic in Fall/Winterwear!!
> 
> Soooo Chic!


 

I hope I don't miss anyone out, many many thanks! Keep the great action shots coming.


----------



## ari

emilyrosie said:


> Oh my GOSH! I love this outfit  Have a great day.


*emilyrosie* thank you !


----------



## loves

ari said:


> The weather is a bit better, I was thinking of my white B, but I liked the Bolide better with this outfit))



bolide is always a good choice, it is perfect with your outfit which is lovely



Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...



gorgeous stacking and the nail polish is so pretty


----------



## periogirl28

Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.





agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share





Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.



I am loving these combinations!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Moirai said:


> Such pretty colors! Have not seen this color combo before. Thanks for sharing your beauty.




Thank you. It is Gris T / Parme / Vert Anis combination.


----------



## ari

loves said:


> bolide is always a good choice, it is perfect with your outfit which is lovely
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous stacking and the nail polish is so pretty



thank you *loves*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Chloesam said:


> Stunning periogirl!  I love her so much!  Box is my fave and your twilly blends beautifully!





loves said:


> love animal prints + red, great outfit
> 
> 
> 
> looking good and thank you for sharing
> 
> 
> wonderful colour
> 
> 
> 
> yikes so sorry. i lost quite a few things too during my moves the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty periogirl, love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> always looking good purrsey
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful baby birkin
> 
> 
> 
> very nice hoonana
> 
> 
> 
> hey gorgeous man
> 
> 
> 
> simple is always good. love this
> 
> *I am going to stop here for now, sorry if i missed out commenting on all pics. loving them all so thanks for sharing.*



Dear Loves, that's a Bompard cashmere sweater and Chanel knit skirt. Hee Hee! 



ari said:


> Just love everything here!





emilyrosie said:


> Wow, she is one stunning lady! As of course are you





Dany_37 said:


> Love this whole outfit.  You look amazing!





marbella8 said:


> Just lovely, as always!



Thank you so much darlings!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Great outfit and J! Love the shoes too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such pretty colors! Have not seen this color combo before. Thanks for sharing your beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful smile and love that beautiful B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous K and elegant outfit.



Thank you! 



Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...



Lovely arm candy indeed! 



ari said:


> The weather is a bit better, I was thinking of my white B, but I liked the Bolide better with this outfit))



I think it's perfect with this outfit too. Love the piping!



LuvBirkin said:


> Thank you. It is Gris T / Parme / Vert Anis combination.



Dearest, an outstanding SO!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely arm candy indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's perfect with this outfit too. Love the piping!
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest, an outstanding SO!


periogirl, thank you!


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> I hope I'm not getting  too boring )




Love your outfit, particularly the shoes and how the pink picks up the colour in your twilly. Delightful!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Thank you *Moirai, **marbella8* and *Kat.Lee*.  With the stormy hurricane-like weather coming, I just had to put her away.  I miss her already!


----------



## Hermes Only

Madam Bijoux said:


> Fabulous outfits!


 Thank You. Mdm B.. I appreciate it.



ari said:


> Looking great ! Love your style!


 Thanks for the compliments..



loves said:


> hey gorgeous man


 Hi. Ms. fabulousness..



alismarr said:


> Looking fabulous as always, Hermes Only.


 Thank You..!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Love everything in your pictures. You carry them so well !


 Thanks for the lovely words..its always appreciated.. !


----------



## Hermes Only

ari said:


> The weather is a bit better, I was thinking of my white B, but I liked the Bolide better with this outfit))


.. I LOVE your minimalist and chic style!! 



ari said:


> I hope I'm not getting  too boring )


 This is amazing..understated Chic..



ari said:


> Back to the gray weather and work, trying hard to spice my day ))


  Moto Jacket, Skirt Combo is fabulous..you are one stylish lady! 



Fabfashion said:


> On my way to the office earlier today. Haven't taken Miss K out since last spring.


 LOVE this outfit and look..!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Winwin123 said:


> Taking her out on a sunny day.  Thanks for letting me share.


 Looks Fabulous!!! 



agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share


 Very Cute... Love the Combo!! 



Bobmops said:


> Wednesday work outfit) maxi -twilly was my first ever Hermes item ! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> I'm very sorry , I can not offer any modeling with H bag (((


 Love it..it look great on you!! 



smile4me6 said:


> View attachment 3143449
> 
> Just a ray of sunshine!!!!


 Gorgeous Photo!! 



antheakuma said:


> So nervous it's my first time posting in this thread
> 
> Went to Ikea shopping yesterday with goldie


 Love your Bolide.. You look fabulous! 



Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...


 LOVE your arm candy... Neutrals Perfection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...



Oh Rami!!! Can't get more gorgeous than this!!! Love ur arm candy and look at that matching nail polish[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] u go girl!!!



ari said:


> The weather is a bit better, I was thinking of my white B, but I liked the Bolide better with this outfit))







ari said:


> I hope I'm not getting  too boring )




Gorgeous outfit and I love ur pink shoes! R they fendi? Love how u have coordinated the twillies on ur bolide with the pink shoes!


----------



## antheakuma

Moirai said:


> Welcome! Goldie is a beauty.


 Thank you! Love it especially with the white stitching! &#128525;


loves said:


> gorgeous, my favourite H bag and in classic gold!


 Bolide is also my fav H bag too! &#9786;


ari said:


> Hi siter *antheakuma* lovely bolide, what leather is it?


Hi! It's Clemence, love it being so slouchy  Your Raisin looks gorgeous!! Love your outfit 


Hermes Only said:


> Love your Bolide.. You look fabulous!


Thank you! I have always admired your H collection and love your action shots!


----------



## Rami00

Love_Couture said:


> Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


 


ari said:


> beautiful Rami, love everything here!


 


loves said:


> bolide is always a good choice, it is perfect with your outfit which is lovely
> gorgeous stacking and the nail polish is so pretty


 


periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> Lovely arm candy indeed!
> I think it's perfect with this outfit too. Love the piping!
> Dearest, an outstanding SO!


 


Hermes Only said:


> Looks Fabulous!!!
> 
> Very Cute... Love the Combo!!
> 
> Love it..it look great on you!!
> 
> Gorgeous Photo!!
> 
> Love your Bolide.. You look fabulous!
> 
> LOVE your arm candy... Neutrals Perfection!


 


eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami!!! Can't get more gorgeous than this!!! Love ur arm candy and look at that matching nail polish[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] u go girl!!!
> 
> Gorgeous outfit and I love ur pink shoes! R they fendi? Love how u have coordinated the twillies on ur bolide with the pink shoes!


 
Thank you everyone :kiss: You all inspire me every single day.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> The weather is a bit better, I was thinking of my white B, but I liked the Bolide better with this outfit))


 


ari said:


> I hope I'm not getting  too boring )




You look bomb in this outfit. LOVE IT!!


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> Love your outfit, particularly the shoes and how the pink picks up the colour in your twilly. Delightful!


*ellietilly* thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami!!! Can't get more gorgeous than this!!! Love ur arm candy and look at that matching nail polish[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] u go girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit and I love ur pink shoes! R they fendi? Love how u have coordinated the twillies on ur bolide with the pink shoes!


*eternallove*, thank you, no they are Nicholas Kirkwood, DH didn't like them=



Rami00 said:


> You look bomb in this outfit. LOVE IT!!


Thank You *Rami*!


----------



## ari

Hermes Only said:


> .. I LOVE your minimalist and chic style!!
> 
> This is amazing..understated Chic..
> 
> Moto Jacket, Skirt Combo is fabulous..you are one stylish lady!
> 
> LOVE this outfit and look..!!



*Hermes Only*. thank you for the great compliment


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> The weather is a bit better, I was thinking of my white B, but I liked the Bolide better with this outfit))







ari said:


> I hope I'm not getting  too boring )




Another stunner ari. Love the dress, shoes and bag of course!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Another stunner ari. Love the dress, shoes and bag of course!!!



Thank you dear *Kat*


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> *ellietilly* thank you!
> 
> 
> *eternallove*, thank you, no they are Nicholas Kirkwood, DH didn't like them=
> 
> 
> Thank You *Rami*!




I love ur pink shoes!!!! U paired them so well!


----------



## megt10

Winwin123 said:


> The best way to celebrate the weekend, this baby is mine. I am all ready for winter....hee hee



Wow, that is beautiful. I see that I am about 25 pages behind. Hope to catch up today ladies.


----------



## Fabfashion

Love_Couture said:


> Nice picture.  Love the K.





Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous and love your K!





Hermes Only said:


> LOVE this outfit and look..!!



Thank you so much, everyone! 



marbella8 said:


> Now I know why everyone raves about RC. Don't  put it away, I am sure it'll brighten up the upcoming cold-Canadian days


My thought exactly! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

ari said:


> The weather is a bit better, I was thinking of my white B, but I liked the Bolide better with this outfit))



Love your outfit, ari. And your twilly even coordinates with your shoes too.


----------



## Fabfashion

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...



Nice arm candy, Rami! The love bracelet is the one that always tests my patience. Can never put it on if I'm in a rush.


----------



## hermesBB

Out with my Constance ~~~


----------



## Love_Couture

hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650



Love love love it!  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650




Drooling!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711




Perfection! The shawl, the top, the Clic clac!! Love love love!!![emoji172]


----------



## hermesBB

Love_Couture said:


> Love love love it!  Thank you very much for sharing.




Thanks thanks!!! 




eternallove4bag said:


> Drooling!!!




Thank you!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711



Saw this in your other post.  Looks so amazing on!


----------



## LaenaLovely

hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650



Is this black or a color?  Either way,  looks wonderful!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> I hope I'm not getting  too boring )




ari - all around fabulous outfit.  So fun seeing your a+ style.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hermesBB

LaenaLovely said:


> Is this black or a color?  Either way,  looks wonderful!




Thank you !

It is black box with lizard buckle.


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711



Love the colors.  You look great.  Thanks for sharing.  Have a great day.


----------



## Rami00

hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650


 


eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711


 You are like the shawl queen. Perfection!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711



Wow!!! Super !!!


----------



## bluenavy

hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650


 
wow, gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711


 


Looks great on you


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> I hope I'm not getting  too boring )



Such a perfection !! Love the outfit &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128513;


----------



## sonaale

ari said:


> I hope I'm not getting  too boring )





Love love love your outfit and sense of style 



hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650



Gorgeous bag and bracelet!


----------



## bluenavy

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...


 
Your stack looks amazing.


----------



## Rami00

Fabfashion said:


> Nice arm candy, Rami! The love bracelet is the one that always tests my patience. Can never put it on if I'm in a rush.



Thank you :kiss: I have lost bracelets, rings, studs, pendants you name it lol. Love bracelet is a total game changer for me. Bought them and never took them off. The most easy jewelry ever known to mykind lol


----------



## Keren16

agumila said:


> It's an H kind of day. Evelyne + Twilly + CDC + H Hour Watch + Constance Belt. Thanks for letting me share




Thanks for sharing!  Beautiful colors  & great combinations


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...




Love this combo for stacking!   Fabulous!


----------



## Rami00

bluenavy said:


> Your stack looks amazing.


 


LaenaLovely said:


> Love this combo for stacking!   Fabulous!


 


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfection! The shawl, the top, the Clic clac!! Love love love!!![emoji172]



U r so so kind Kat.Lee!!! Ur style is pure perfection so it means so much coming from u!!!



LaenaLovely said:


> Saw this in your other post.  Looks so amazing on!



Thanks a ton LaenaLovely! This is definitely one of my favs now!



Love_Couture said:


> Love the colors.  You look great.  Thanks for sharing.  Have a great day.



Thank u so much Love_Couture!! Hope u had an amazing day too! Loved ur pink sweater and the H scarf combo!



Rami00 said:


> You are like the shawl queen. Perfection!



Awww Rami!!! Thank u... I am a shawl addict[emoji24][emoji24] I need intervention for sure!!



Bobmops said:


> Wow!!! Super !!!



Thank u Bopmops... And we have the same clic H[emoji6]



bluenavy said:


> Looks great on you




Thank u so much bluenavy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.

Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

antheakuma said:


> Thank you! I have always admired your H collection and love your action shots!


 Thanks LOVE!


----------



## Hermes Only

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.


 I LOVE this POP of Color.. You wear it wear.. always Classic! 



eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711


 Love that Green Top and th whole outfit..!! 



hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650


 Perfection


----------



## hermesBB

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.




I love this polished look~~~


----------



## hermesBB

sonaale said:


> Gorgeous bag and bracelet!




Thank you sonaale!




Hermes Only said:


> Perfection




Thanks for the compliment, Hermes Only~~~


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.




Omg!!!! The burberry trench is pure perfection on u!!!! Rami u look SENSATIONAL... Running out of adjectives now!!! And that RC is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.




Very nice picture. You look gorgeous. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ChaneLisette

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Fall..
> 
> In Ralph Lauren Shirt, Lucky Jeans. H Cape Cod with Iris Strap, H Belt and Chartreuse Picotin TGM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Window Shopping in Ralph Lauren Floral Polo, Lucky Jeans, H Belt, Craie CDC with RG, Etoupe B40cm



Great style!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> I LOVE this POP of Color.. You wear it wear.. always Classic!
> 
> Love that Green Top and th whole outfit..!!
> 
> Perfection




Thank u so much Hermes Only[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Hermes Only said:


> I LOVE this POP of Color.. You wear it wear.. always Classic!
> Love that Green Top and th whole outfit..!!
> Perfection


Thank you :kiss:


hermesBB said:


> I love this polished look~~~


Thank you :kiss:


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!!! The burberry trench is pure perfection on u!!!! Rami u look SENSATIONAL... Running out of adjectives now!!! And that RC is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


You are too sweet! Thank you :kiss:


Love_Couture said:


> Very nice picture. You look gorgeous. [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.






Rami00 said:


> Today's arm candy. Double tour always testing my patience...



Rami, you look fabulous in that trench! Perfect fit. Love it with red B.

Great stacking. Really loving the love bracelets. They look so shining.


----------



## hoonana

Happy Friday Yay!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650




Beautiful. Love everything in this picture.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.




I woke up to this beautiful "model like" picture and it immediately wakes me up and brightens up my day. So happy to finally get to see Sandringham'a debut, your new beloved baby!! It's absolutely fabulous!! Glad you made the right choice of size and colour. And to top it all up with your entire amazing look is that gorgeous RC that never fails to give the WOW factor. Perfection head to toe!!
Well done Rami and love to see more!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

hoonana said:


> Happy Friday Yay!!!!




Love this clean combo.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> I woke up to this beautiful "model like" picture and it immediately wakes me up and brightens up my day. So happy to finally get to see Sandringham'a debut, your new beloved baby!! It's absolutely fabulous!! Glad you made the right choice of size and colour. And to top it all up with your entire amazing look is that gorgeous RC that never fails to give the WOW factor.
> Well done Rami and love to see more!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Aren't you just a ray of sunshine! Thank you! It means a lot coming from the most sophisticated style queen. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

hoonana said:


> Happy Friday Yay!!!!



Cool bracelet and ring. Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## Moirai

hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650



Everything looks gorgeous here!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711



Love this shawl! You matched it well.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> The weather is a bit better, I was thinking of my white B, but I liked the Bolide better with this outfit))



You look gorgeous and elegant. Great match with Bolide, twilly, and shoes.


----------



## Love_Couture

hoonana said:


> Happy Friday Yay!!!!



Very cool.  Happy Friday!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



Omg!  You are gorgeous!  That red b is pretty cute too!


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Rami, you look fabulous in that trench! Perfect fit. Love it with red B.
> Great stacking. Really loving the love bracelets. They look so shining.


You are a sweet heart. Thank you :kiss:


LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  You are gorgeous!  That red b is pretty cute too!


Thank you :kiss: you are too kind.


----------



## tramcaro

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



Beautiful


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



Rami, so chic! love love entire outfit (& B)!  I can't wait for weather to cool down where I live....  I miss all my coats!


----------



## louboutal

hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650




This is my HG Constance. Seriously stunning!!!!


----------



## louboutal

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.




Love this!! All black with a pop of red is basically my uniform. You look gorgeous as always!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## louboutal

Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;


----------



## loves

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306



lovely pic and enjoy your getaway 



hoonana said:


> Happy Friday Yay!!!!



lovely and happy friday



Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



love everything i see here



eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711



goodness, what a gorgeous shawl 



hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3144650



beautiful constance and accessories!

sorry if i missed some pics, i'm sure i did and also strongly suspect i repeated some too


----------



## Love_Couture

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306




Great Buddy to travel with. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



Very cool ,Rami &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> I love ur pink shoes!!!! U paired them so well!


*eternallove* Thank You!



Fabfashion said:


> Love your outfit, ari. And your twilly even coordinates with your shoes too.


Thank You, *[/B]Fabfashion



hermesBB said:



			Out with my Constance ~~~ 

View attachment 3144650

Click to expand...

wow! so beautiful!



eternallove4bag said:



			It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3144711

Click to expand...

Love the shawl and all that matching so well!



LaenaLovely said:



			ari - all around fabulous outfit.  So fun seeing your a+ style.
		
Click to expand...

LaenaLovely, thank you, you are too kind!*


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Such a perfection !! Love the outfit &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128513;


Bobmop Thank You!


sonaale said:


> Love love love your outfit and sense of style
> Thank You *sonaale*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :kiss: I have lost bracelets, rings, studs, pendants you name it lol. Love bracelet is a total game changer for me. Bought them and never took them off. The most easy jewelry ever known to mykind lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Rami*, WOW, you look fantastic and so classy! that bracelet looks gorgeous on you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Winwin123

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



You look great! Love that outfit! Stylish and chic


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.




This is such a Parisian chic look. I love it!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



Oh my gosh, you look absolutely amazing Rami!!! I pulled out the same trench for the first time this season yesterday....it's suddenly very cold here! Love your RC birkin with it. Such a lovely pop of colour


----------



## periogirl28

The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ari

hoonana said:


> Happy Friday Yay!!!!


gorgeous bracelet and ring!


Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous and elegant. Great match with Bolide, twilly, and shoes.


*Moirai* thank you!


louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306



*louboutal*, lovely buddy, take care of her!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3145434



wow! periogirl, fantastic outfit and bag and twillies!


----------



## Rami00

loves said:


> lovely pic and enjoy your getaway
> love everything i see here
> 
> sorry if i missed some pics, i'm sure i did and also strongly suspect i repeated some too


 


Bobmops said:


> Very cool ,Rami &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


 Thank you :kiss:


ari said:


> Bobmop Thank You!
> 
> 
> sonaale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love your outfit and sense of style
> Thank You *sonaale*
> 
> *Rami*, WOW, you look fantastic and so classy! that bracelet looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ari :kiss:
> 
> 
> Winwin123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look great! Love that outfit! Stylish and chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!  :kiss:
> 
> 
> periogirl28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a Parisian chic look. I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sweetheart :kiss:
> 
> 
> hclubfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, you look absolutely amazing Rami!!! I pulled out the same trench for the first time this season yesterday....it's suddenly very cold here! Love your RC birkin with it. Such a lovely pop of colour
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :kiss: You are too kind. The weather just dropped not that I am surprised but you know. O well, it was good until it lasted.  Please post mod pics.
> 
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Rami, so chic! love love entire outfit (& B)!  I can't wait for weather to cool down where I live....  I miss all my coats!


Thank you Tonkamama! I always admire your mod shots. 


louboutal said:


> Love this!! All black with a pop of red is basically my uniform. You look gorgeous as always!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you! These two classic colors never disappoint..right.


----------



## LaenaLovely

A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night



LaenaLovely, you look so sharp! love that top! and the B is amazing color!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night




Love this.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3145434


You look gorgeous as always. I was eyeing the same bracelet couple of months ago in gold. My SA made me try it on but unfortunately, it only comes in rose gold.




LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night


I like this look. Your top is really nice.


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



Love the whole outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sonaale

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



Stunning!  Love your Burberry and of course your Birkin!


----------



## sonaale

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306





periogirl28 said:


> The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3145434





LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night



Love love love!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hoonana said:


> Happy Friday Yay!!!!



Happy Friday to u too hoonana[emoji4]... Gorgeous arm candy!



louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306



Gorgeous!! Is the color graphite?



periogirl28 said:


> The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3145434



Whoa!! I so look forward to seeing ur gorgeous B periogirl!!! Perfect attire for the perfect bag!!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night




LaenaLovely the color of ur B is spectacular!!! And u look amazing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Love this shawl! You matched it well.



Thank u so much Moirai: hugs!!



loves said:


> lovely pic and enjoy your getaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely and happy friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love everything i see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodness, what a gorgeous shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful constance and accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if i missed some pics, i'm sure i did and also strongly suspect i repeated some too



Thanks a ton loves: hugs!



ari said:


> *eternallove* Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You, *[/B]Fabfashion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shawl and all that matching so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaenaLovely, thank you, you are too kind!*


*


Thank u so much ari[emoji173]&#65039;*


----------



## Pursebop

Fabfashion said:


> Love your closet shot, ********! Urban legend has it that orange boxes tend to multiply overnight and especially during special holidays and take over everything else.



*yes Fabfashion, your description describes my state of affairs to the T 
thank goodness for the H quota, but then again my travels don't stop ! *


----------



## Pursebop

Moirai said:


> Beautiful collection of bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sight of closet! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thank you lovelies
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3145434




Fabulous look, the bright colours look like jewels! Loving your bracelet too, stylish simplicity.


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.




Great look, incredibly stylish with the pop of colour


----------



## ellietilly

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night




Too many stylish looks today, love your blue B35, great colour


----------



## ari

Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)


----------



## Pursebop

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)


*absolutely stunning look, wowza! You look beautiful, have a great day ari...*


----------



## Pursebop

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night


*love your pullover and that B, fabulous pairings...*


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *absolutely stunning look, wowza! You look beautiful, have a great day ari...*



********, thank you you're so kind !


----------



## Fabfashion

hermesBB said:


> Out with my Constance ~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144650



Gorgeous Constance! Is that a cartable and what color is that beautiful purple?



eternallove4bag said:


> It's chilly today! Happy to take out my new shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144711



Beautiful shawl, looks amazing with your outfit.



Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



You look amazing! Always love RC with black. I think we have the same shoes--mine are in dove grey. Seems like we have similar taste in quite a few things.  



hoonana said:


> Happy Friday Yay!!!!



Nice!



louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306


That's one pretty buddy!



periogirl28 said:


> The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3145434


Love your whole outfit! What color is that beautiful B?



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night


Gorgeous blue!


----------



## Fabfashion

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)


Perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)



Stunning outfit.  Head turner!    Have a wonderful day.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)




U look AMAZING ari!!! Love love love ur white B!!! Wish I had the courage to buy white bags!


----------



## H.C.LV.

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)



 Really nice wintery look!


----------



## agneau88

periogirl28 said:


> The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3145434




You look beautiful! The top is matching the bag perfectly. Is it from Hermes?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous Constance! Is that a cartable and what color is that beautiful purple?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shawl, looks amazing with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! Always love RC with black. I think we have the same shoes--mine are in dove grey. Seems like we have similar taste in quite a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> That's one pretty buddy!
> 
> 
> Love your whole outfit! What color is that beautiful B?
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blue!




Thank u so much Fabfashion [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday to u too hoonana[emoji4]... Gorgeous arm candy!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Is the color graphite?
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!! I so look forward to seeing ur gorgeous B periogirl!!! Perfect attire for the perfect bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaenaLovely the color of ur B is spectacular!!! And u look amazing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







sonaale said:


> Love love love!







Rami00 said:


> You look gorgeous as always. I was eyeing the same bracelet couple of months ago in gold. My SA made me try it on but unfortunately, it only comes in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this look. Your top is really nice.







Kat.Lee said:


> Love this.







ari said:


> LaenaLovely, you look so sharp! love that top! and the B is amazing color!







ellietilly said:


> Too many stylish looks today, love your blue B35, great colour




Thank you all for such kind comments.  I'm so inspired by all of your styles.  You've brightened this dreary east cost fall day!

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)




Ari- wow!  You look smashing.  That chanel dress is to die for...-!: with the pop of white on the b. Bam!  I hope you are going somewhere lots of people will see this gorgeous look.


----------



## LaenaLovely

******** said:


> *love your pullover and that B, fabulous pairings...*




Thank you so much!


----------



## LaenaLovely

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306




This looks fab!  Love the pops of bright on the twillys.  Safe travels!  Wherever you are goig I hope it is as fab as this b!


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643




Thanks for sharing! Beautiful Kelly & Twilly 
You care for her well


----------



## Keren16

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)




Terrific!  Great way to show your B.  Center of attention


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)




Well, Helloooooooooo Sexy!


Stunning from head to toe. May I know the brand of your shoes?


----------



## Rami00

marbella8 said:


> Love the whole outfit!


 


sonaale said:


> Stunning!  Love your Burberry and of course your Birkin!


 


ellietilly said:


> Great look, incredibly stylish with the pop of colour


 
Thank you everyone! Have a wonderful Friday evening/weekend! :kiss:


----------



## Fabfashion

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643



Wow, she's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

Fabfashion said:


> You look amazing! Always love RC with black. I think we have the same shoes--mine are in dove grey. Seems like we have similar taste in quite a few things.


 
Thank you so much :kiss:  Does that mean if we go shopping together, we'd be fighting over same things? lol just kidding. Great mind think alike in this case shop alike. 


It's my happy bag ..I wont trade this baby for anything.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Fabfashion

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much :kiss:  Does that mean if we go shopping together, we'd be fighting over same things? lol just kidding. Great mind think alike in this case shop alike.
> 
> 
> It's my happy bag ..I wont trade this baby for anything.


We can always buy the same thing in different colors and swap.


----------



## NewBe

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306



May I know what size, color, and leather is your birkin? Thanks


----------



## Pursebop

*Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *


----------



## sonaale

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)



Wow!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Great weather today for Box. Miss Indigo is 34 years young!
> View attachment 3142639
> 
> View attachment 3142643




This looks amazing!  Love box leather so elegant...and perfect with your fab outfit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *




Omg! Pure perfection!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)




Absolute perfection from head to toe *ari*, the dress, shoes, bracelet, twillies and needless to say your new white B which fits perfectly with your wardrobe. LOVE!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *




Love this shot. Always creative!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

******** said:


> *Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *


You rock!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 3145434



Such a pretty outfit. Really like the skirt, and love the B. Gorgeous color.




louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306



You buddy is looking good! Beautiful color.




LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night



Pretty outfit. B is a beauty!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)



Beautiful outfit. Perfect to show off white B. You carry it so well!




******** said:


> *Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *



Gorgeous! Happy and safe travels!


----------



## Mulan16

periogirl28 said:


> The glorious weather continues. Pavois silk top paired with Navy Carven wool skirt. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3145434



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Mulan16

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



Love the B and the cutie booties!


----------



## M0DW4N483

******** said:


> *Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *




Both bag and shoes are beautiful


----------



## hermesBB

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. Love everything in this picture.




Thank you Kat Lee!



Moirai said:


> Everything looks gorgeous here!




Thanks Moirai!




louboutal said:


> This is my HG Constance. Seriously stunning!!!!




Thanks, I am sure you will find the one you love soon!!! Best of luck!




loves said:


> beautiful constance and accessories!




Thank you loves!



ari said:


> wow! so beautiful!




Thank you ari!




Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous Constance! Is that a cartable and what color is that beautiful purple?




Thank you, Fabfashion! It's the regular 24 in blk box! The lighting is a bit off, definitely not purple... But Thanks for the compliment!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this shot. Always creative!




Kat.Lee,

Missing your mode shots!! Haven't seen one from you for a while! Always love your style!


----------



## agumila

Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30


----------



## Love_Couture

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30




Very beautiful. Have a great night. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ellietilly

******** said:


> *Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *




Great photograph, love the golds!


----------



## ellietilly

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30




What a beautiful uplifting photograph, colours are fabulous


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Kat.Lee,
> 
> Missing your mode shots!! Haven't seen one from you for a while! Always love your style!




Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *absolutely stunning look, wowza! You look beautiful, have a great day ari...*



Thank you 
********!


Fabfashion said:


> Perfection!




Fabfashion thank you!


eternallove4bag said:


> U look AMAZING ari!!! Love love love ur white B!!! Wish I had the courage to buy white bags!




eternallove4bag thank you


----------



## perlerare

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300



Kat.Lee, you look fabulous ! And this Birkin is ....


----------



## ari

H.C.LV. said:


> Really nice wintery look!



Thank you)



LaenaLovely said:


> Ari- wow!  You look smashing.  That chanel dress is to die for...-!: with the pop of white on the b. Bam!  I hope you are going somewhere lots of people will see this gorgeous look.




LaenaLovely, thank you - actually just work meetings, but it made me feel nice))



Keren16 said:


> Terrific!  Great way to show your B.  Center of attention




Keren, thank you!


Rami00 said:


> Well, Helloooooooooo Sexy!
> 
> 
> Stunning from head to toe. May I know the brand of your shoes?



Thank you Rami! They are Bottega Veneta, smaller heel - very comfortable , the same style comes with higher heel too.



sonaale said:


> Wow!  Absolutely stunning!




sonaale, thank you! 


Kat.Lee said:


> Absolute perfection from head to toe *ari*, the dress, shoes, bracelet, twillies and needless to say your new white B which fits perfectly with your wardrobe. LOVE!!!



Thank you KAT ))))



Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit. Perfect to show off white B. You carry it so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Happy and safe travels!




Moirai Thank you!


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *



Wow, that's  a show stopper!


----------



## ari

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30



Love the happy colors


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300



Kat, please bombard us with you beautiful pictures! They are so inspirational! Love the color coordination and the B is amazing, the Jacket is fab!


----------



## Serva1

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)




Classic B&W never goes out of style [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300




Happy weekend Kat.Lee, your pics are always glamorous and fun [emoji1]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300



Drop dead gorgeous. Please feel free to bombard us with action shots please lol. I am sure it' a delight for everyone here. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30



Very pretty!



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300




Oh Kat.Lee I have so missed ur amazing action shots and u never disappoint! Another winner! Pure pure perfection from head to toe[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love ur chanel cardigan! U r super elegant!


----------



## lovely64

Same same but different booties and pants. I ventured onto the hanging crotch brigade.[emoji12][emoji112]&#127995; I never look at myself from behind anyway, lol.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300




Yay! You are back! [emoji3]


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Same same but different booties and pants. I ventured onto the hanging crotch brigade.[emoji12][emoji112]&#127995; I never look at myself from behind anyway, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3146534



Lol!! Beautiful lovely! Love your pics!


----------



## ari

Serva1 said:


> Classic B&W never goes out of style [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Serva!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> Same same but different booties and pants. I ventured onto the hanging crotch brigade.[emoji12][emoji112]&#127995; I never look at myself from behind anyway, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3146534




Love the booties, bag, scarf, pants... U nailed the look!!


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300


Beautiful as always. Please continue to post your pics. I look forward seeing all your H goodies.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300



Great and elegant as always!


----------



## Bobmops

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30



Great colors ! Hope you had a lot of fun !


----------



## Moirai

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30



Great pic! You look gorgeous! Love the colors of the dress and bag.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300



Beautiful, Kat! Love everything, B is stunning. Would love to be your sister and share your closet


----------



## marbella8

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)



Spot on! Love the bracelet the most. My favorite-H enamel pattern.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!




Is there such a thing as "too beautiful"?  Hmmm. Yes, your pictures are proofs. Love your outfit. Have a wonderful weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## M0DW4N483

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30




Beautiful shot with B and I love your colorful dress.


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300




Keep bombarding ! (If you feel like it)
[emoji175] Love your posts[emoji175]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

perlerare said:


> Kat.Lee, you look fabulous ! And this Birkin is ....







ari said:


> Kat, please bombard us with you beautiful pictures! They are so inspirational! Love the color coordination and the B is amazing, the Jacket is fab!







Serva1 said:


> Happy weekend Kat.Lee, your pics are always glamorous and fun [emoji1]







Rami00 said:


> Drop dead gorgeous. Please feel free to bombard us with action shots please lol. I am sure it' a delight for everyone here. Enjoy the weekend.




Thank you so much ladies for being so kind and tolerant.


----------



## Keren16

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30




Beautiful!  Hope you had a great Friday night


----------



## Keren16

lovely64 said:


> Same same but different booties and pants. I ventured onto the hanging crotch brigade.[emoji12][emoji112]&#127995; I never look at myself from behind anyway, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3146534




Great colors & wonderful how you put them together!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat.Lee I have so missed ur amazing action shots and u never disappoint! Another winner! Pure pure perfection from head to toe[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love ur chanel cardigan! U r super elegant!







HGT said:


> Yay! You are back! [emoji3]







Ccc1 said:


> Beautiful as always. Please continue to post your pics. I look forward seeing all your H goodies.







Bobmops said:


> Great and elegant as always!







Moirai said:


> Beautiful, Kat! Love everything, B is stunning. Would love to be your sister and share your closet







Love_Couture said:


> Is there such a thing as "too beautiful"?  Hmmm. Yes, your pictures are proofs. Love your outfit. Have a wonderful weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;







Keren16 said:


> Keep bombarding ! (If you feel like it)
> [emoji175] Love your posts[emoji175]




Thank you so much dear ladies. Appreciate your kind comments. I enjoy every single moment on here or "in action"!


----------



## dooneybaby

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)


Love this. Very classy!


----------



## stevenvuitton

Got some Louis Vuitton Keepalls in at my job had to model them while wearing my H belt


----------



## klynneann

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30



Great dress!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300



Love your jacket!!


----------



## bluenavy

agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30


looks gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300


Luv seeing your pics, you looks very chic as always


----------



## bluenavy

******** said:


> *Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *


amazing b


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)


that looks gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306


Love the charm.  Asked my SA for one, but she has not seen one for a long time.


----------



## bluenavy

hoonana said:


> Happy Friday Yay!!!!


Love the combo.  Especially the ring


----------



## Always New LV

Heading out to work with Hurricane Joaquine on the way. 
Not a good idea, but have an early appointment, no time to switch purse.


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi everyone, have a fun Sunday!!! Love all your action pics.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone, have a fun Sunday!!! Love all your action pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147372




Nice to see you're back! [emoji122]&#127995; I see lots of new treasures!! Love how you intertwined the two kelly bracelets. Great idea! Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Nice to see you're back! [emoji122]&#127995; I see lots of new treasures!! Love how you intertwined the two kelly bracelets. Great idea! Have a wonderful Sunday!




Thank you Kat and u too. I love ur croc sandals too.


----------



## ari

marbella8 said:


> Spot on! Love the bracelet the most. My favorite-H enamel pattern.



Thank you Marbella! Mine to - balcon de guadalquivir ))


----------



## ari

dooneybaby said:


> Love this. Very classy!



dooneybaby, thank you!


----------



## ari

bluenavy said:


> that looks gorgeous



Thank you bluenavy !


----------



## ari

Always New LV said:


> Heading out to work with Hurricane Joaquine on the way.
> Not a good idea, but have an early appointment, no time to switch purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147222



Keep this beauty safe !


----------



## ari

stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3146782
> 
> Got some Louis Vuitton Keepalls in at my job had to model them while wearing my H belt



Looking great!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone, have a fun Sunday!!! Love all your action pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147372



PrestigeH, missing your pics! Love your combo!


----------



## ldldb

finally the right size to use with the shoulder strap--k28!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> PrestigeH, missing your pics! Love your combo!




Hi Ari. I miss u all. Thank u.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat and u too. I love ur croc sandals too.




Thank you my neighbour! [emoji4]


----------



## agumila

Went to the rose garden with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> Went to the rose garden with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.




Nice shots.


----------



## perlerare

ldldb said:


> finally the right size to use with the shoulder strap--k28!



Perfection !


----------



## periogirl28

agumila said:


> Went to the rose garden with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.



What lovely pics,  your Constahce is stunning with the background and your outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> Same same but different booties and pants. I ventured onto the hanging crotch brigade.[emoji12][emoji112]&#55356;&#57339; I never look at myself from behind anyway, lol.
> 
> View attachment 3146534



Am sure you look fierce and fab as per usual! 



agumila said:


> Friday night with my Rouge Pivoine B30



Wow! 




******** said:


> *Clearing security enroute to #pursebopsinFRANCE *



Great pic, I wouldn't be so brave! My H is always covered up at security.


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> This looks amazing!  Love box leather so elegant...and perfect with your fab outfit!



Thank you so much, thanks for posting your new bag also, good to see the colour modeled. 



Moirai said:


> Such a pretty outfit. Really like the skirt, and love the B. Gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> 
> You buddy is looking good! Beautiful color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty outfit. B is a beauty!



Thanks so much! 



Mulan16 said:


> Gorgeous colors!



 thank you! 



agneau88 said:


> You look beautiful! The top is matching the bag perfectly. Is it from Hermes?



Yes the top and Twillies are both dip dye Pavois pattern from Hermes. 



Keren16 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Beautiful Kelly & Twilly
> You care for her well



Thank you! 



Fabfashion said:


> Wow, she's absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

sonaale said:


> Love love love!


 
Thank you very much!



eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday to u too hoonana[emoji4]... Gorgeous arm candy!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Is the color graphite?
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!! I so look forward to seeing ur gorgeous B periogirl!!! Perfect attire for the perfect bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaenaLovely the color of ur B is spectacular!!! And u look amazing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



That's very sweet! 



ellietilly said:


> Fabulous look, the bright colours look like jewels! Loving your bracelet too, stylish simplicity.



Thanks I can't put on too much, it overwhelms me cos I am petite. 



ari said:


> Today's look- my favorite black and white, slowly finding way to incorporate my white B into my wardrobe)



Ari you wear Chanel and Hermes extremely well. Thank you for sharing! 



Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous Constance! Is that a cartable and what color is that beautiful purple?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shawl, looks amazing with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! Always love RC with black. I think we have the same shoes--mine are in dove grey. Seems like we have similar taste in quite a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> That's one pretty buddy!
> 
> 
> Love your whole outfit! What color is that beautiful B?
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blue!



Thank you, my bag is Violet Chèvre with a Rose Tyrien lining.


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> Love your jacket!!




Thank you so much.


bluenavy said:


> Luv seeing your pics, you looks very chic as always



Thank you so much.


----------



## ari

ldldb said:


> finally the right size to use with the shoulder strap--k28!



This is fantastic look!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> That's very sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I can't put on too much, it overwhelms me cos I am petite.
> 
> 
> 
> Ari you wear Chanel and Hermes extremely well. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my bag is Violet Chèvre with a Rose Tyrien lining.



Thank you periogirl!


----------



## ari

agumila said:


> Went to the rose garden with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.



Amazing pictures of amazing bag!


----------



## ari

Happy Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Happy Sunday!




Very well coordinated. Love love love


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Happy Sunday!




Beautiful ari!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ssv003

Had dinner with a friend last night. Brought my new to me Kelly out and KDT.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Happy Sunday!



Wonderful outfit ,Ari!


----------



## dollychic

Shopping day with baby! 
Carried him out of the pram, so my other "baby" is in the pram lol


----------



## PrestigeH

ssv003 said:


> Had dinner with a friend last night. Brought my new to me Kelly out and KDT.
> 
> View attachment 3147666




Enjoy. Looks great.


----------



## PrestigeH

dollychic said:


> Shopping day with baby!
> 
> Carried him out of the pram, so my other "baby" is in the pram lol




Gorgeous baby [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## the petite lady

ldldb said:


> finally the right size to use with the shoulder strap--k28!


I love your picture, and your bag. I'm looking for a K28 myself but they are hard to find...What color is yours?


----------



## the petite lady

dollychic said:


> Shopping day with baby!
> Carried him out of the pram, so my other "baby" is in the pram lol


Such a cute baby


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Happy Sunday!



Beautiful! Love the cw of your brandebourgs too. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone, have a fun Sunday!!! Love all your action pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147372



Ha! Look who is back. I missed you Prestige H. 

Beautiful shot!


----------



## H.C.LV.

dollychic said:


> Shopping day with baby!
> Carried him out of the pram, so my other "baby" is in the pram lol



Haha I do the same thing! &#128517;

Lovely color btw!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## BBdieBiene

ari said:


> Happy Sunday!




You look beautiful! Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Always New LV said:


> Heading out to work with Hurricane Joaquine on the way.
> Not a good idea, but have an early appointment, no time to switch purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147222



Oh! I hope everything is good at ur end. The hurricane missed us so I am relieved! U look great! 



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone, have a fun Sunday!!! Love all your action pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147372



Hi PrestigeH missed seeing ur action shots!!! So happy u r back with a bang with ur beautiful Evelyne and K bracelets!



ldldb said:


> finally the right size to use with the shoulder strap--k28!



Beautiful shot! Very chic!



agumila said:


> Went to the rose garden with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.



Love ur C and the beautiful background!



ari said:


> Happy Sunday!



Oh ari!!! Love ur gorgeous look and that shawl is fabulous!! 



ssv003 said:


> Had dinner with a friend last night. Brought my new to me Kelly out and KDT.
> 
> View attachment 3147666



Congrats on ur beautiful Kelly!



dollychic said:


> Shopping day with baby!
> 
> Carried him out of the pram, so my other "baby" is in the pram lol




Ur baby is beautiful and deserves the special treatment [emoji4]


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Travelling from Graz to Vienna today with the cutest bag charm ever


----------



## emilyrosie

dollychic said:


> Shopping day with baby!
> Carried him out of the pram, so my other "baby" is in the pram lol


Such a pretty baby!


----------



## eternallove4bag

CrackBerryCream said:


> Travelling from Graz to Vienna today with the cutest bag charm ever




Beautiful color!


----------



## luckylove

CrackBerryCream said:


> Travelling from Graz to Vienna today with the cutest bag charm ever



Gorgeous bag and adorable charm.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Understated H when out with the family


----------



## minismurf04




----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Ha! Look who is back. I missed you Prestige H.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot!




Good morning beautiful. Miss u too.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh! I hope everything is good at ur end. The hurricane missed us so I am relieved! U look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi PrestigeH missed seeing ur action shots!!! So happy u r back with a bang with ur beautiful Evelyne and K bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot! Very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur C and the beautiful background!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ari!!! Love ur gorgeous look and that shawl is fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on ur beautiful Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur baby is beautiful and deserves the special treatment [emoji4]




Hi Eternallove4bag. Thank you. Good to hear that things are great on your side. God Bless!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3148078


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Understated H when out with the family
> View attachment 3148064



Super pretty!



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3148078


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Eternallove4bag. Thank you. Good to hear that things are great on your side. God Bless!




Thank u dear PrestigeH!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Not a typical photo most would share.. Haha. This is the action my RH Kelly is having today...


----------



## Moirai

lovely64 said:


> Same same but different booties and pants. I ventured onto the hanging crotch brigade.[emoji12][emoji112]&#127995; I never look at myself from behind anyway, lol.
> View attachment 3146534



Especially love the mousseline, gorgeous. 




stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3146782
> 
> Got some Louis Vuitton Keepalls in at my job had to model them while wearing my H belt



Nice belt.




Always New LV said:


> Heading out to work with Hurricane Joaquine on the way.
> Not a good idea, but have an early appointment, no time to switch purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147222



Beautiful bag, hope weather is better. Nice LV boots.




PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone, have a fun Sunday!!! Love all your action pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147372



Welcome back!  Nice Evie and bracelets.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Happy Sunday!



You look fabulous! Love those white jeans on you. Nice jacket too with the waist details.




ssv003 said:


> Had dinner with a friend last night. Brought my new to me Kelly out and KDT.
> View attachment 3147666



Kelly is a beauty. Hope you had a wonderful dinner.




dollychic said:


> Shopping day with baby!
> Carried him out of the pram, so my other "baby" is in the pram lol



Beautiful baby! Love the twillies.


----------



## Moirai

CrackBerryCream said:


> Travelling from Graz to Vienna today with the cutest bag charm ever



Gorgeous color. Cute charm.




Jhoshopgirl said:


> Understated H when out with the family
> View attachment 3148064



Lovely rings!




minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3148078


----------



## Moirai

DizzyFairy said:


> View attachment 3148161
> 
> 
> Not a typical photo most would share.. Haha. This is the action my RH Kelly is having today...



Love the color of Kelly, gorgeous. Is it 32? The other bag looks like Ferragamo.


----------



## eternallove4bag

DizzyFairy said:


> View attachment 3148161
> 
> 
> Not a typical photo most would share.. Haha. This is the action my RH Kelly is having today...




What a gorgeous color! RH is one of my favorite Hermes red [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DizzyFairy

Moirai said:


> Love the color of Kelly, gorgeous. Is it 32? The other bag looks like Ferragamo.



Hi Moirai , it's a 28.. The other bag is my vintage Ferragamo (same size) which I bought before the Hermes Kelly. I got the ferragamo first as a trial to see if I can settle with a 28..




eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous color! RH is one of my favorite Hermes red [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks you  it's looking better with regular treatment... I even use her during rainy days


----------



## Moirai

DizzyFairy said:


> Hi Moirai , it's a 28.. The other bag is my vintage Ferragamo (same size) which I bought before the Hermes Kelly. I got the ferragamo first as a trial to see if I can settle with a 28..



Thank you. Smart idea. I remember your Kelly now, beautiful pics with the tulips. Are you conditioning or waterproofing your K? And what year is it? It's a beauty.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Especially love the mousseline, gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag, hope weather is better. Nice LV boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!  Nice Evie and bracelets.




Thank you Moirai. Good day to you.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Moirai. Good day to you.



Good day to you too. Have been missing your posts, good to see you back.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy!!! Both the BE and the food [emoji7][emoji7]







Moirai said:


> Gorgeous color. Cute charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy!!! Both B and lobster.




Thank you for liking my stacking.


----------



## M0DW4N483

ldldb said:


> finally the right size to use with the shoulder strap--k28!







DizzyFairy said:


> View attachment 3148161
> 
> 
> U look perfect!
> 
> Not a typical photo most would share.. Haha. This is the action my RH Kelly is having today...




Any action with beloved bags is lovely.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

ldldb said:


> finally the right size to use with the shoulder strap--k28!



Great pic! Kelly looks perfect on you!




agumila said:


> Went to the rose garden with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful scenery and C! Thanks!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Moirai said:


> Thank you. Smart idea. I remember your Kelly now, beautiful pics with the tulips. Are you conditioning or waterproofing your K? And what year is it? It's a beauty.



Yes yes.. That was me at the tulip farm...
I m conditioning the bags, it's my half yearly ritual ... I followed docrides thread for conditioning ... Simple procedures and hopefully will preserve the bags for longer...

My bag is a circle (I), 1979... 36 yr old...


----------



## Blairbass

ldldb said:


> finally the right size to use with the shoulder strap--k28!



Perfection!!!!


----------



## Blairbass

ssv003 said:


> Had dinner with a friend last night. Brought my new to me Kelly out and KDT.
> 
> View attachment 3147666



Love the entire ensemble! You look fabulous!


----------



## Pursebop

*B's in action at Heathrow Airport 
#pursebopsinFRANCE *


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *B's in action at Heathrow Airport
> 
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *



Beautiful Bs! Happy trip!![emoji574]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148442




Kat! You did it again! Perfect match! Love it!


----------



## agumila

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148442



Love the whole outfit!


----------



## ari

dollychic said:


> Shopping day with baby!
> Carried him out of the pram, so my other "baby" is in the pram lol



Cute Baby!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148442



Love this kind of blues  perfect color coordination!


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *B's in action at Heathrow Airport
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *



Simply amazing!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148442



Very elegant!&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *B's in action at Heathrow Airport
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *



So cool!love the pic!&#128525;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Happy Sunday!



Ari looks great as always!&#128526;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Very well coordinated. Love love love


*PrestigeH*, thank you!



Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful ari!!![emoji173]&#65039;


Thank You *Kat*


Bobmops said:


> Wonderful outfit ,Ari!


*Bobmops* Thank You!


Rami00 said:


> Beautiful! Love the cw of your brandebourgs too. Happy Sunday!


*Rami *Thank You!


BBdieBiene said:


> You look beautiful! Have a wonderful Sunday!


*BBdieBiene* Thank You


eternallove4bag said:


> Oh! I hope everything is good at ur end. The hurricane missed us so I am relieved! U look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi PrestigeH missed seeing ur action shots!!! So happy u r back with a bang with ur beautiful Evelyne and K bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot! Very chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur C and the beautiful background!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ari!!! Love ur gorgeous look and that shawl is fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on ur beautiful Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur baby is beautiful and deserves the special treatment [emoji4]



*eternallove* thank You!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone, have a fun Sunday!!! Love all your action pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147372



Niceeeee! Love the horsy &#128512;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Kat! You did it again! Perfect match! Love it!



Thank you so much *HGT*. You are super kind. 



agumila said:


> Love the whole outfit!



Thank you so much*agumila*. 



ari said:


> Love this kind of blues  perfect color coordination!



Thank you so much *ari*. 



Bobmops said:


> Very elegant![emoji7]



Thank you so much *Bobmops*


----------



## ari

CrackBerryCream said:


> Travelling from Graz to Vienna today with the cutest bag charm ever


Really Cute charm! tha color of the bag is TDF



Jhoshopgirl said:


> Understated H when out with the family
> View attachment 3148064


Very beautiful!



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3148078
> 
> 
> Not a typical photo most would share.. Haha. This is the action my RH Kelly is having today...


*DizzyFairy* Love this RH Kelly! such a classic!



Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! Love those white jeans on you. Nice jacket too with the waist details.
> 
> *Moirai*, Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ari looks great as always!&#128526;
> 
> 
> 
> *Bobmops*, Thank You you are so kind!
Click to expand...


----------



## agumila

It's finally starting to get chilly in LA


----------



## chica727

My first action shot. Hermes scarf and white/RG clic clac


----------



## periogirl28

Malachyte Constance 24 with Navy wool Uniqlo + Lemaire coat yesterday


----------



## loves

this thread goes too fast so going to comment on the last pic ^^ happens to be a beloved tpfr i know

*periogirl*i love this outfit! and i love love uniqlo  you make that green look good, wasn't really liking it till this pic

everyone looks wonderful, enjoying seeing you all enjoying your H


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> It's finally starting to get chilly in LA



Good to have chilly weather! Looking cool!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chica727 said:


> My first action shot. Hermes scarf and white/RG clic clac




Lovely pairing!!


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *B's in action at Heathrow Airport
> 
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *




Very nice.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148442




Wow love all the charms. The bolide is tdf.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Niceeeee! Love the horsy [emoji3][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops.


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> It's finally starting to get chilly in LA




LA is chilly but u r hot.


----------



## PrestigeH

chica727 said:


> My first action shot. Hermes scarf and white/RG clic clac




Welcome. Nice scarf. We are twins for the clic clac. Enjoy


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Malachyte Constance 24 with Navy wool Uniqlo + Lemaire coat yesterday
> View attachment 3148523




Malachite is one of my fav colour. U carried it so well.


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> this thread goes too fast so going to comment on the last pic ^^ happens to be a beloved tpfr i know
> 
> *periogirl*i love this outfit! And i love love uniqlo  you make that green look good, wasn't really liking it till this pic
> 
> everyone looks wonderful, enjoying seeing you all enjoying your h




) xoxo


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Malachite is one of my fav colour. U carried it so well.




Thank you! Must admit it's not a color I would normally choose but my SAs always tempt me with something different!


----------



## ari

agumila said:


> It's finally starting to get chilly in LA
> *agumila* you look hot!





chica727 said:


> My first action shot. Hermes scarf and white/RG clic clac


*chica* lovely duo !



periogirl28 said:


> Malachyte Constance 24 with Navy wool Uniqlo + Lemaire coat yesterday
> View attachment 3148523


*periogirl* love this color combination! the Constance is TDF! Malachyte looks like a very prety color!



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Must admit it's not a color I would normally choose but my SAs always tempt me with something different!


tell me about it!


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Malachyte Constance 24 with Navy wool Uniqlo + Lemaire coat yesterday
> View attachment 3148523


----------



## Bobmops

It's time to go to work ... Happy Monday, everyone &#128536;&#128536;!
I apologies for lousy pic quality ((


----------



## Bobmops

And my H earrings are also with me ! I adore those little guys)


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> It's time to go to work ... Happy Monday, everyone &#128536;&#128536;!
> I apologies for lousy pic quality ((





Bobmops said:


> And my H earrings are also with me ! I adore those little guys)



This outfit is so stunning!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> It's time to go to work ... Happy Monday, everyone [emoji8][emoji8]!
> 
> I apologies for lousy pic quality ((







Bobmops said:


> And my H earrings are also with me ! I adore those little guys)




Beautiful. Love the earrings too. The red is wow.


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *B's in action at Heathrow Airport
> 
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *



Safe travels and awesome companion for traveling too [emoji4][emoji4]



Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148442



Omg! Kat.Lee u look STUNNING! That bolide and all the blues and whites so beautifully paired up!!! Honestly u look heavenly[emoji122][emoji122]



chica727 said:


> My first action shot. Hermes scarf and white/RG clic clac



Both r my weaknesses [emoji7][emoji7]



periogirl28 said:


> Malachyte Constance 24 with Navy wool Uniqlo + Lemaire coat yesterday
> View attachment 3148523



Gorgeous C!



Bobmops said:


> It's time to go to work ... Happy Monday, everyone [emoji8][emoji8]!
> 
> I apologies for lousy pic quality ((



U look amazing Bopmops and that shawl is so gorgeous with ur red top[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> And my H earrings are also with me ! I adore those little guys)




Love the earrings Bopmops! Stunning with the shawl!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> It's time to go to work ... Happy Monday, everyone &#128536;&#128536;!
> I apologies for lousy pic quality ((





Bobmops said:


> And my H earrings are also with me ! I adore those little guys)



Bobmops Fantastic look! love the earrings, beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow love all the charms. The bolide is tdf.



Thank you so much *PrestigeH*. Can I swap with your black rodeo?! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Kat.Lee u look STUNNING! That bolide and all the blues and whites so beautifully paired up!!! Honestly u look heavenly[emoji122][emoji122]



You are a sweetheart. Thank you so much. Appreciate it. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> It's time to go to work ... Happy Monday, everyone [emoji8][emoji8]!
> 
> I apologies for lousy pic quality ((







Bobmops said:


> And my H earrings are also with me ! I adore those little guys)



What a gorgeous look. Love everything! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

Somehow I can't quote all the recents comments on my post as it only shows half of all the quotes .... but thank you all   my kelly is Bleu de Prusse in Swift leather


----------



## Myrkur

DizzyFairy said:


> View attachment 3148161
> 
> 
> Not a typical photo most would share.. Haha. This is the action my RH Kelly is having today...



Ha love this post! And your Kelly is beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myrkur

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3148078


----------



## Myrkur

agumila said:


> Went to the rose garden with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146299
> View attachment 3146300



Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Myrkur

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3145480
> View attachment 3145481
> 
> 
> A little navy and my 35 blue saint cyr in action...from last night



Love the color of your B!


----------



## Myrkur

louboutal said:


> Quick shot of my travel buddy for a weekend getaway  [emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145306



Love this! What color is your B?


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. All black everything with pop of RC30.
> 
> Geez it's going to be a long winter.  Burberry Sandringham made it's debut.



I love love love this outfit on you Rami!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *PrestigeH*. Can I swap with your black rodeo?!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a sweetheart. Thank you so much. Appreciate it. [emoji8]




Definitely Kat [emoji317]


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> It's time to go to work ... Happy Monday, everyone &#128536;&#128536;!
> I apologies for lousy pic quality ((


 


Bobmops said:


> And my H earrings are also with me ! I adore those little guys)


 
Happy Monday to you too!! I love these pictures and your Shawl is tdf.


----------



## Rami00

Myrkur said:


> I love love love this outfit on you Rami!


 
Thank you Myrkur :kiss:


----------



## LaenaLovely

Boring Monday made better with hermes!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!




U just brightened up my Monday LaenaLovely with ur gorgeous shawl and B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!




Beautiful look!!! [emoji227]


----------



## MSO13

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!




you look great LL!


----------



## MSO13

it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly! 
[emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692



All pieces are beautiful. Huge congrats and happy anniversary!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!




Nice Colour.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692




Congrats. [emoji322][emoji320][emoji322][emoji320]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692




Gorgeous!!! Perfectly matched too!!! Happy anniversary [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## chica727

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely pairing!!



Thank you! Love the scarf and this is my first clic. Gotta get a few more to stack.


----------



## chica727

Thank you. I have more to share but was too shy to come out of my shell.


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692



Thank you for your sweet comments and I love love love this look!  What a great DH you must have!  Brightened my Monday!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Nice Colour.




Thank you preatigeH!  Looks like from your avatar photo we both like the blue color family .


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful look!!! [emoji227]



Thank you so much!  Means so much coming from such a stylish lady.  Happy Monday!


----------



## PrestigeH

chica727 said:


> Thank you. I have more to share but was too shy to come out of my shell.




Chica pls share more. Don't be shy. You are doing excellent.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you preatigeH!  Looks like from your avatar photo we both like the blue color family .




Thank u Laena. You are very sharp. Yes blue blue blue [emoji16]


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> U just brightened up my Monday LaenaLovely with ur gorgeous shawl and B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Eternallove4bags - you are such a sweet heart!  Now you've brigtes my day.  I hope you have a great start to the week!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Myrkur said:


> Love the color of your B!




Thank you so much!  I'm drooling over your wishlist too!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!



Lady boss! You rule!


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692



Happy anniversary! Beautiful  CDC and your new Kelly is amazing!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chica727 said:


> Thank you! Love the scarf and this is my first clic. Gotta get a few more to stack.



Stacking is fun and creative. 



chica727 said:


> Thank you. I have more to share but was too shy to come out of my shell.



You are doing great. Keep trying!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Trying to fly away


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Trying to fly away



I love your black/white outfits, Ari !&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692



Happy anniversary,MrsOwen!! Love everything in your look!


----------



## MSO13

ari said:


> Trying to fly away



Ari, you look so CHIC! Love your photos and that white B with the bandana twilly-perfection!


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!


Happy Monday Leena!


MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692


Happy anniversary Mrsowen! Love everything I see in this pic.


ari said:


> Trying to fly away


No one could beat your beautiful monochromatic outits, Ari. I love it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Trying to fly away




Love everything ari... The dress, the shoes, the B, H bracelet....drool worthy!!!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> This outfit is so stunning!



Thank you , Periogirl!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful. Love the earrings too. The red is wow.



Thank you , dear PrestigeH!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> What a gorgeous look. Love everything! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear Kat.Lee and eternallove4bag ! You are super kind !&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday to you too!! I love these pictures and your Shawl is tdf.



So pleasant to receive compliment from you , Rami!


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!



Totally agree! Nothing can bright up the day like Hermes &#128149;


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!



Looks so nice! Happy Monday!


----------



## Love_Couture

Bobmops said:


> And my H earrings are also with me ! I adore those little guys)



I love those little guys too!  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## bluenavy

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!


 


Gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

chica727 said:


> My first action shot. Hermes scarf and white/RG clic clac


 
very cute


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3148078


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> Looks so nice! Happy Monday!



Thank you Love_couture, you are very kind !


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Lady boss! You rule!



Thank you!!  I loved your red scarf and white B combo!  Fabulous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Trying to fly away



Perfection.  Off H topic, but that black chanel it calling my name.  I hope I'm your twin soon!


----------



## Love_Couture

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692



Very beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Trying to fly away




Love the coordination. Take me with u. [emoji317]


----------



## Chanel316

Bobmops said:


> It's time to go to work ... Happy Monday, everyone &#128536;&#128536;!
> I apologies for lousy pic quality ((


Lovely


----------



## Chanel316

ari said:


> Trying to fly away



Love how you mix the black n white


----------



## Chanel316

Casual Monday


----------



## PrestigeH

Chanel316 said:


> Casual Monday




Looking good Chanel316.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chanel316 said:


> Casual Monday




Love ur Evelyne!!! U look fabulous!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Chanel316 said:


> Casual Monday



Your Evelyne sets off your outfit perfectly!


----------



## igraine57

CrackBerryCream said:


> Travelling from Graz to Vienna today with the cutest bag charm ever




[emoji7]Totoro! Love it- and the gorgeous bag, of course[emoji7]


----------



## Ryan

Playing around and taking some pictures at the office during lunch.  Birkin 40 in etain.

Ryan


----------



## Love_Couture

Chanel316 said:


> Casual Monday



Looks great.  Thanks for sharing.  Happy Monday.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovestheLouis

Just gone from a friends house and on the kitchen counter my Bbag decides to shine, lol please keep in mind she's hiding four empty bottles of wine.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ryan said:


> Playing around and taking some pictures at the office during lunch.  Birkin 40 in etain.
> 
> Ryan



Looking good Ryan!



LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3149186
> 
> Just gone from a friends house and on the kitchen counter my Bbag decides to shine, lol please keep in mind she's hiding four empty bottles of wine.




Nice [emoji6]


----------



## Love_Couture

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3149186
> 
> Just gone from a friends house and on the kitchen counter my Bbag decides to shine, lol please keep in mind she's hiding four empty bottles of wine.



Nice picture.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

DizzyFairy said:


> Yes yes.. That was me at the tulip farm...
> I m conditioning the bags, it's my half yearly ritual ... I followed docrides thread for conditioning ... Simple procedures and hopefully will preserve the bags for longer...
> My bag is a circle (I), 1979... 36 yr old...



Amazing! Here's to many more years!




******** said:


> *B's in action at Heathrow Airport
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *



Lovely! Nice touch next to the horse.




Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148442



Love this outfit, especially the top! Love your Bolide.




agumila said:


> It's finally starting to get chilly in LA



Great casual outfit and lovely B!




chica727 said:


> My first action shot. Hermes scarf and white/RG clic clac



Beautiful scarf and lovely bracelet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Malachyte Constance 24 with Navy wool Uniqlo + Lemaire coat yesterday
> View attachment 3148523



Beautiful coat!




Bobmops said:


> It's time to go to work ... Happy Monday, everyone &#128536;&#128536;!
> I apologies for lousy pic quality ((



You look gorgeous! Great match of the red top with scarf and earrings.




LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!



So classy. Nothing boring about this outfit, love it with scarf and B.




MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692



Happy Anniv! CDC is especially stunning.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Trying to fly away



Love this outfit! You made me smile with this pic. You are beautiful and funny.




Chanel316 said:


> Casual Monday



Evie is so cute. Love the pop of color.




Ryan said:


> Playing around and taking some pictures at the office during lunch.  Birkin 40 in etain.
> Ryan



Great color of your B, looks great on you.




LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3149186
> 
> Just gone from a friends house and on the kitchen counter my Bbag decides to shine, lol please keep in mind she's hiding four empty bottles of wine.



Great pic and lovely B. Only four?!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Trying to fly away




Oh I missed this one out! Beautiful and sophisticated!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ryan said:


> Playing around and taking some pictures at the office during lunch.  Birkin 40 in etain.
> 
> Ryan




Looking good!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chanel316 said:


> Casual Monday




Fun looking. Lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3149186
> 
> Just gone from a friends house and on the kitchen counter my Bbag decides to shine, lol please keep in mind she's hiding four empty bottles of wine.




Cool shot!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255


So dreamy and you look amazing


----------



## Kat.Lee

LOUKPEACH said:


> So dreamy and you look amazing




Thank you so much *LOUKPEACH*


----------



## Pursebop

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692


*Happy Anniversary, what lovely gifts...Kelly details please *


----------



## Pursebop

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255


*WOWZA girl, that Constance is TDF *


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful Bs! Happy trip!![emoji574]&#65039;





ari said:


> Simply amazing!





Bobmops said:


> So cool!love the pic!&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;




*Thank you dear friends for letting me share  

*


----------



## Pursebop

ari said:


> Trying to fly away


*gorgeous picture ari *


----------



## Pursebop

*Some more #pursebopsinFRANCE HERMES ACTION...
Boarding our BA flight back to ORD *


----------



## dollychic

Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Some more #pursebopsinFRANCE HERMES ACTION...
> 
> Boarding our BA flight back to ORD *




Enjoy your trip with the beauty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol



Lovely pic!


----------



## Love_Couture

dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol




Pinks!!! Love it. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255




Your Constance and the top goes so well together!  [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *WOWZA girl, that Constance is TDF *



thank you **********



HGT said:


> Your Constance and the top goes so well together!  [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you *HGT*


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255



KAT that look is amazing, love the top, the shoes go so well with that magic Constance!


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *Some more #pursebopsinFRANCE HERMES ACTION...
> Boarding our BA flight back to ORD *



Wow- these two are gorgeous!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255




The amazing Kat. Needless to say. The Constance. Wow. The top is beautiful too. Love how it matches the Constance.


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *Some more #pursebopsinFRANCE HERMES ACTION...
> 
> Boarding our BA flight back to ORD *




Nice. Love the croc.


----------



## ari

dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol



Lovely picture! So cute with the baby! The pinks agree with you!


----------



## PrestigeH

dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol




Gorgeous mum with gorgeous baby and baby (B30).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> KAT that look is amazing, love the top, the shoes go so well with that magic Constance!







PrestigeH said:


> The amazing Kat. Needless to say. The Constance. Wow. The top is beautiful too. Love how it matches the Constance.




Thank you so much *ari* & *PrestigeH* for your kind comments. You guys are awesome!


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ari, you look so CHIC! Love your photos and that white B with the bandana twilly-perfection!


*MrsOwen*, Thank You!


Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday Leena!
> 
> Happy anniversary Mrsowen! Love everything I see in this pic.
> 
> No one could beat your beautiful monochromatic outits, Ari. I love it.


Thank You* Rami*, you are so kind!



eternallove4bag said:


> Love everything ari... The dress, the shoes, the B, H bracelet....drool worthy!!!


Dear *eternallove* , Thank You!


LaenaLovely said:


> Perfection.  Off H topic, but that black chanel it calling my name.  I hope I'm your twin soon!


*LaenaLovely* Thank You They have 2 types of these dresses, I tried them both, mine is viscose and kind of falls better, the other one is wool and is a bit clingy, but try it yourself! It would be my pleasure to be twins with you on that dress.



PrestigeH said:


> Love the coordination. Take me with u. [emoji317]


*PrestigeH* Thank You ! I can take you away H gives me Wiiings!



Chanel316 said:


> Love how you mix the black n white


*Chanel316,* Thank You!


----------



## ari

Chanel316 said:


> Casual Monday



Looking gorgeous Chanel316, love the color combo!


----------



## ari

Ryan said:


> Playing around and taking some pictures at the office during lunch.  Birkin 40 in etain.
> 
> Ryan


*Ryan*, Looking Great! love etan!



LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3149186
> 
> Just gone from a friends house and on the kitchen counter my Bbag decides to shine, lol please keep in mind she's hiding four empty bottles of wine.


LovestheLouis Beautiful B!



Moirai said:


> Love this outfit! You made me smile with this pic. You are beautiful and funny.
> Thank You Dear *Moirai*
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I missed this one out! Beautiful and sophisticated!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Beautiful* Kat!*
> 
> 
> ******** said:
> 
> 
> 
> *gorgeous picture ari *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> **********Thank You!
Click to expand...


----------



## conniewe

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148442




Love the outfit and bag   I think I am ready for another bolide!! (could you let me know what side of bolide you carried on photo? I have a 35 n not sure if 31 or 28 will be a good size to get)


thanks


----------



## emilyrosie

dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol


Pink heaven!  Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

conniewe said:


> Love the outfit and bag   I think I am ready for another bolide!! (could you let me know what side of bolide you carried on photo? I have a 35 n not sure if 31 or 28 will be a good size to get)
> 
> 
> thanks




Thank you so much *conniewe*. Bolide is a 35.


----------



## Myrkur

MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692




All very beautiful and perfect for Fall!


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *Some more #pursebopsinFRANCE HERMES ACTION...
> Boarding our BA flight back to ORD *



Gorgeous Bs!


----------



## Moirai

dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol



So cute!!! Great pic.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255



Great outfit! Especially love the top and Constance.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255



Wow! Love it! Your top, shoes, jewelry and of course constance! Pure perfection.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Great outfit! Especially love the top and Constance.







Rami00 said:


> Wow! Love it! Your top, shoes, jewelry and of course constance! Pure perfection.



Thank you so much *Moirai* & *Rami*. You guys are so kind. [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol


 
awww both of you look soooo cute.


----------



## the petite lady

******** said:


> *Some more #pursebopsinFRANCE HERMES ACTION...
> Boarding our BA flight back to ORD *


Nice bags! Have a safe flight back


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## the petite lady

dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol


Love your 2 babies!


----------



## Moirai

Etain Evelyne pm


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Etain Evelyne pm




Beautiful Evie. Matching boots too!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Etain Evelyne pm



Very nice Moirai, love how you pair it with the boots


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Etain Evelyne pm




Beautiful. Lasting colour.


----------



## Love_Couture

Moirai said:


> Etain Evelyne pm




Love it!  Happy Tuesday.  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

******** said:


> *Happy Anniversary, what lovely gifts...Kelly details please *



Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my look yesterday, multi quote is challenging and keeps missing posts!

I should clarify, my little bandana was my anniversary gift along with a very special to me CDC to be revealed later today. I've had the Rouge H one in the photo for a while now. 

My Kelly was something I bought to commemorate a work achievement and I think I'm going to do a reveal thread as she's very special. Etain 35cm with GHW and SO white contrast stitch. She arrived in early September and I just started carrying her and don't want to put her down!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Chanel316 said:


> Casual Monday




Looking great!  Love that bag!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]




Oh wow. Amazing look! Happy Tuesday!  [emoji171]


----------



## bspcc87

Birkin 30 in turquoise. And cdc in fuchsia croc


----------



## Love_Couture

bspcc87 said:


> Birkin 30 in turquoise. And cdc in fuchsia croc




Twins! Love the color. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

So elegant!  Love that top (and of course your bag!)


----------



## LaenaLovely

******** said:


> *Some more #pursebopsinFRANCE HERMES ACTION...
> 
> Boarding our BA flight back to ORD *




Ahh gorgeous!   What better seat mates!!


----------



## bluenavy

Moirai said:


> Etain Evelyne pm


 
so pretty, looks really nice with your outfit


----------



## minismurf04

dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol



Love your pink b and Oran's down to the colorful carrier! Pretty in pink! 



Moirai said:


> Etain Evelyne pm



Love all these pics of etain...can't get enough!



bspcc87 said:


> Birkin 30 in turquoise. And cdc in fuchsia croc



Bright color bs are such a head turner..love your Charlotte Olympia flats too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

bspcc87 said:


> Birkin 30 in turquoise. And cdc in fuchsia croc


 
Love your B and rodeo charm


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255




Ok this one just left me gasping for breath!!! I LOVE ur top!!! Not to forget that fabulous C! I am such a purple girl that this is like a treat for my eyes!!! Love the coordination from head to foot Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blairbass

Reading Le Monde D'Hermes on my break while wearing my Hapi!


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *Some more #pursebopsinFRANCE HERMES ACTION...
> 
> Boarding our BA flight back to ORD *



Ur pics never disappoint!



dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol



How cute! Love ur B and ur baby is super sweet!



Moirai said:


> Etain Evelyne pm



My favorite color Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!



bspcc87 said:


> Birkin 30 in turquoise. And cdc in fuchsia croc




Beautiful B!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Blairbass said:


> Reading Le Monde D'Hermes on my break while wearing my Hapi!




Super stylish!


----------



## Fabfashion

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255


 
Love your C and the shoes match too!



******** said:


> *Some more #pursebopsinFRANCE HERMES ACTION...*
> _*Boarding our BA flight back to ORD *_


 
Now those make for beautiful flight mates.



dollychic said:


> Throwback Tuesday : With baby and my B30~ obviously I have alot of love for pinks and rainbows lol


 
You're a vision in pink. 



Moirai said:


> Etain Evelyne pm


 
You rock this look, Moirai!



bspcc87 said:


> Birkin 30 in turquoise. And cdc in fuchsia croc


 
Very nice!


----------



## Fabfashion

ari said:


> Trying to fly away


 
Loving your white B, ari! Is it easy to care for?



Chanel316 said:


> Casual Monday


You look great!



Ryan said:


> Playing around and taking some pictures at the office during lunch. Birkin 40 in etain.
> 
> Ryan


Very nice!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3148655
> 
> 
> Boring Monday made better with hermes!


 
Monday never looked better!



LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3149186
> 
> Just gone from a friends house and on the kitchen counter my Bbag decides to shine, lol please keep in mind she's hiding four empty bottles of wine.


 
Nice shot of your B.



MrsOwen3 said:


> it's a beautiful Fall morning made better with a little anniversary gift from DH, my new Eperon D'Or bandana with gator CDC and my new Kelly!
> [emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148692


 
Happy Anniversary, MrsO! Love the whole look!


----------



## Fabfashion

Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.


----------



## grapegravity

Taking Miss Rose running errands


----------



## eternallove4bag

Fabfashion said:


> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.



Aaaahhh!!! Gorgeous gorgeous raisin B! I hope u take her out more often Fabfashion! She is soooo pretty!



grapegravity said:


> Taking Miss Rose running errands




What a pretty color and I love ur scarf!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Finally got a chance to wear my Tyger Tyger in Noir/Blanc ... In love [emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank u for letting me share!


----------



## grapegravity

eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty color and I love ur scarf!



Thank you! Its De La Mer Au Ciel CSGM 140 cm CW13


----------



## periogirl28

Blairbass said:


> Reading Le Monde D'Hermes on my break while wearing my Hapi!




Lovely action pic but I am looking at your ring! 



Fabfashion said:


> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.




Super idea to shop our closets, this is such a fab combination and please use Miss Raisin more often. 



grapegravity said:


> Taking Miss Rose running errands




Such a pretty pink, love the shawl also! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my Tyger Tyger in Noir/Blanc ... In love [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149883
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




Simple and elegant, thank you for sharing!


----------



## sonaale

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday and a good week ahead! Monday Blue?! [emoji4]Run quick errands! [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to fly away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolute perfection!
Click to expand...


----------



## Love_Couture

Fabfashion said:


> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.




So pretty. Love purples. Have a great day! [emoji171]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Lovely action pic but I am looking at your ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super idea to shop our closets, this is such a fab combination and please use Miss Raisin more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty pink, love the shawl also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and elegant, thank you for sharing!




Thank u periogirl :hugs!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful Evie. Matching boots too!





ari said:


> Very nice Moirai, love how you pair it with the boots





PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful. Lasting colour.





Love_Couture said:


> Love it!  Happy Tuesday.  [emoji173]&#65039;





bluenavy said:


> so pretty, looks really nice with your outfit





minismurf04 said:


> Love all these pics of etain...can't get enough!



*Thank you everyone for your kind comments!*


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my Tyger Tyger in Noir/Blanc ... In love [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149883
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



Thank you, eternallove.

You look gorgeous, very classy! Love Tyger Tyger in this cw!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my Tyger Tyger in Noir/Blanc ... In love [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




Gorgeous. This scarf is on my wish list! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

Fabfashion said:


> You rock this look, Moirai!






Fabfashion said:


> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.



Thank you, Fab.

Gorgeous Raisin! Love the coat too. The colors of the scarf are beautiful, great with your coat and bag.


----------



## Moirai

bspcc87 said:


> Birkin 30 in turquoise. And cdc in fuchsia croc



Beautiful!




Blairbass said:


> Reading Le Monde D'Hermes on my break while wearing my Hapi!



Cool and understated. Love it! Nice diamonds too.




grapegravity said:


> Taking Miss Rose running errands



Love the cw of this shawl. Great match with Ms Rose.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Thank you, eternallove.
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous, very classy! Love Tyger Tyger in this cw!



Thank u dear Moirai [emoji173]&#65039;



Love_Couture said:


> Gorgeous. This scarf is on my wish list! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank u Love_Couture[emoji8]...I hope u get this. This looks even better in person!


----------



## grapegravity

periogirl28 said:


> Such a pretty pink, love the shawl also!






Moirai said:


> Love the cw of this shawl. Great match with Ms Rose.



Thank you ladies for the kind comments~


----------



## MSO13

My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976



Gorgeous!


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976




Wow congrats. They are beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## Rami00

Fabfashion said:


> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.



Stunning! I wish mexique comes back again. It is the most beautiful design I've ever seen. Is it 140 size you wearing?


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Rami00

grapegravity said:


> Taking Miss Rose running errands



Such a soft dusty pink. Your paired that scarf perfectly.


----------



## Ryan

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3149982



Cute little Delvaux charm!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Ryan said:


> Cute little Delvaux charm!




Thank you Ryan.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3149982



Breathtaking pic. I can't pull off cdc... Ugh. Looks absolutely gorgeous on you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Breathtaking pic. I can't pull off cdc... Ugh. Looks absolutely gorgeous on you.




Thank you Rami00. Your words made my day. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976




I don't blame u MrsOwen! That etain K with GHW is TDF! Drooling.... And still drooling!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3149982




Have an amazing day PrestigeH!!! Ur pictures r so spot on and chic always that I can't help but admire... Big fan!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Oh wow. Amazing look! Happy Tuesday!  [emoji171]




Thank you Love_Couture!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Have an amazing day PrestigeH!!! Ur pictures r so spot on and chic always that I can't help but admire... Big fan!




Thank you Eternallove4bag. [emoji51]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok this one just left me gasping for breath!!! I LOVE ur top!!! Not to forget that fabulous C! I am such a purple girl that this is like a treat for my eyes!!! Love the coordination from head to foot Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are always so wonderfully nice and sweet! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Fabfashion said:


> Love your C and the shoes too.



Thank you so much Fabfashion.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Fabfashion said:


> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.



Love Raisin! And the matching scarf, twillies, rodeo! You look fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

grapegravity said:


> Taking Miss Rose running errands


Looking great!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my Tyger Tyger in Noir/Blanc ... In love [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149883
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



This is such an elegant killer look! LOVE everything! Tyger Tyger never fails the Wow factor!! FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sonaale said:


> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much sonaale.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976



Looking fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3149982



PERFECTION!! And that lovely "bag charm bag"!!! LOVE everything!!!! Have a great day too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> PERFECTION!! And that lovely "bag charm bag"!!! LOVE everything!!!! Have a great day too!




Thank you Kat. Have a great day too.


----------



## Fabfashion

grapegravity said:


> Taking Miss Rose running errands


Gorgeous color! Love the whole look. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my Tyger Tyger in Noir/Blanc ... In love [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149883
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



Love your TT and the whole outfit. I really need to check out the b/w TT in person. Thanks for enabling. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976



Wow, those are killer boots, MrsO! The CDC with the boots and Ms E are just awesome! 



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3149982



Very nice! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Fabfashion

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaaahhh!!! Gorgeous gorgeous raisin B! I hope u take her out more often Fabfashion! She is soooo pretty!





periogirl28 said:


> Super idea to shop our closets, this is such a fab combination and please use Miss Raisin more often.





Love_Couture said:


> So pretty. Love purples. Have a great day! [emoji171]





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous Raisin! Love the coat too. The colors of the scarf are beautiful, great with your coat and bag.





Kat.Lee said:


> Love Raisin! And the matching scarf, twillies, rodeo! You look fabulous!



Thank you so much, everyone. I hope to take her out more this fall.


----------



## Fabfashion

Rami00 said:


> Stunning! I wish mexique comes back again. It is the most beautiful design I've ever seen. Is it 140 size you wearing?



Many thanks, Rami! This mexique is a 90 silk. I like it so much, I also have another one in orange.


----------



## Love_Couture

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> ]




Very nice. Happy anniversary. [emoji175]


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.




Fab, you are doing great at shopping your closet and bringing all these goodies out! I'm so excited to see you here in the action thread!! Love seeing all those items you've hoarded, I mean saved for the perfect time [emoji12]


----------



## MSO13

PrestigeH said:


> Wow congrats. They are beautiful. Enjoy.







Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous!







eternallove4bag said:


> I don't blame u MrsOwen! That etain K with GHW is TDF! Drooling.... And still drooling!







Kat.Lee said:


> Looking fabulous!







Love_Couture said:


> Very nice. Happy anniversary. [emoji175]




Thanks all, happy to be contributing to this thread that I always enjoy reading!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my Tyger Tyger in Noir/Blanc ... In love [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149883
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




[emoji173]&#65039;. (My favorite cw!)


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you Fabfashion and Mrs Owen.


----------



## Keren16

Fabfashion said:


> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.




Trust your taste!
Beautiful share


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's in action. Happy Tuesday! [emoji171][emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149255




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nikonina

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976




Oh gosh my dream color for Ms Kelly!


----------



## Graw

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976




Gorgeous!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fab, you are doing great at shopping your closet and bringing all these goodies out! I'm so excited to see you here in the action thread!! Love seeing all those items you've hoarded, I mean saved for the perfect time [emoji12]



Many thanks, MrsO! I AM such a hoarder and I might as well put them to good use.


----------



## Fabfashion

Keren16 said:


> Trust your taste!
> Beautiful share



Thank you, Karen!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

this thread moves too fast. great pictures all, love them


----------



## Pursebop

eternallove4bag said:


> Safe travels and awesome companion for traveling too [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! Kat.Lee u look STUNNING! That bolide and all the blues and whites so beautifully paired up!!! Honestly u look heavenly[emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> Both r my weaknesses [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous C!
> 
> 
> 
> U look amazing Bopmops and that shawl is so gorgeous with ur red top[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the earrings Bopmops! Stunning with the shawl!





Kat.Lee said:


> Enjoy your trip with the beauty!





ari said:


> Wow- these two are gorgeous!





PrestigeH said:


> Nice. Love the croc.





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous Bs!





the petite lady said:


> Nice bags! Have a safe flight back



*Thank you lovely friends 

*


----------



## Pursebop

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976


*what magnificent details, & I think those boots look familiar *


----------



## Pursebop

Blairbass said:


> Reading Le Monde D'Hermes on my break while wearing my Hapi!



*fabulous*



eternallove4bag said:


> Ur pics never disappoint!
> 
> *merci madame *
> 
> 
> 
> How cute! Love ur B and ur baby is super sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite color Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!





Fabfashion said:


> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.





grapegravity said:


> Taking Miss Rose running errands


*fabulous grapegravity *


----------



## Pursebop

*that fall feeling...*


----------



## missjenn

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*




What a beautiful picture. Love the birkin color


----------



## Love_Couture

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*




Beautiful picture. I love your pictures. Keep them coming. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji262]


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*




Well taken photo.


----------



## ari

Change of weather calls for a black K ))


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*



********, very beautiful picture! what kind of leather is you B?


----------



## ari

bspcc87 said:


> Birkin 30 in turquoise. And cdc in fuchsia croc


loving these soft colors, but the shoes I adore, too bad I'm too old to wear them!



Blairbass said:


> Reading Le Monde D'Hermes on my break while wearing my Hapi!


Beautiful picture, beautiful Hapi!



Fabfashion said:


> Loving your white B, ari! Is it easy to care for?
> *Fabfashion* thank you, it is too early to say  so far so good, I have been wearing for less than a month. I was near a very messy friend who has forgotten a chocolate in his jeans pocket and try to clean the mess, a drop of chocolate landed on my B, it was easy to clean it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabfashion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my attempt at shopping my own closet more. Miss Raisin B (second time out this year) along with first timers Mexique scarf and rodeo pm.
> 
> 
> 
> this is great, love how you wear your raisin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grapegravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking Miss Rose running errands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fantastic color!
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Change of weather calls for a black K ))




What a black beauty!!!!!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my Tyger Tyger in Noir/Blanc ... In love [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149883
> 
> love it, big fan of Noir/Blanc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonaale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *HGT*. Have taken a little break not to bombard this thread with so many of my shots. [emoji16][emoji4] Out for a reunion! Wish you all a happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You *sonaale*!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsOwen3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *MrsOwen*, love the black gator CDC with GHW and it goes so well with your boots! the K is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3149982
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *PrestigeH* this is fantastic I love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Breathtaking pic. I can't pull off cdc... Ugh. Looks absolutely gorgeous on you.



Hi Rami I thought I was the only one that can't pull off CDC:shame:


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*




Beautiful pic. Nice to see cooler weather!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Change of weather calls for a black K ))




Beautiful K and YOU ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> What a black beauty!!!!!



*PrestigeH*, Thank You :


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244




Enjoy Kat. U look really beautiful. Btw the Jige is something I can only see. Sigh. Please post more when u can.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244



oh, Kat, another amazing look! I'm speachless! Love it!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful K and YOU ari.



Thank You **!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my Tyger Tyger in Noir/Blanc ... In love [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149883
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



Eternallove4bag you are soooo elegant!!&#128525;love the Tyger and bracelets &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244



Great look ! Love the neutrs &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*



Great color of B !!! So classy!


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976



Sooooooo cooool &#128525;&#128536;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3149982



Perfection!!! &#128526;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Perfection!!! [emoji41][emoji8][emoji7]




Thank you for ur compliment. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy Kat. U look really beautiful. Btw the Jige is something I can only see. Sigh. Please post more when u can.



Thank you so much 1*PrestigeH*. I will. Promise!  



ari said:


> oh, Kat, another amazing look! I'm speachless! Love it!



Thank you so much *ari*. Appreciate it. 



Bobmops said:


> Great look ! Love the neutrs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!



Thank you so much *Bobmops*


----------



## ellietilly

bspcc87 said:


> Birkin 30 in turquoise. And cdc in fuchsia croc




So cute, love your rodeo.


----------



## ellietilly

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*




Fabulous autumnal (fall) photograph, love how it just encapsulates everything good about the season!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## emilyrosie

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244


You look incredible!


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244



Lovely outfit Kat.Lee. I love that you match your colour choices!


----------



## Bobmops

Its Wednesday, day after Bday )))time to get to normal , it's time to go to work ) 
Bobmops + Louis mops !)


----------



## LaenaLovely

A little CDC belt kit...new acquisition!  All the Tyger scarves inspired me to pull this dress out with it.  Thanks for letting me share...makes mornings more fun!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244




This grey paler is so elegant and graceful.  Maybe my favorite to date!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Omg!  I love this!  My wish list keeps getting longer my the minute!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> This is such an elegant killer look! LOVE everything! Tyger Tyger never fails the Wow factor!! FABULOUS!!!



Oh Kat.Lee u r so so sweet! I am so in love with Tyger Tyger! Can't wait for u to get urs and see another of ur killer looks in it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous color! Love the whole look.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your TT and the whole outfit. I really need to check out the b/w TT in person. Thanks for enabling.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are killer boots, MrsO! The CDC with the boots and Ms E are just awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank u Fabfashion!! Lol! We all here on the forum r such big enablers! Just looking at fabulous choices by everyone here I feel like rushing and buying everything I love [emoji23][emoji23]... This CW I would definitely recommend... Neutral yet stunning in person!



Keren16 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;. (My favorite cw!)



Thank u Keren! This one is turning out to be my favorite too[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Eternallove4bag you are soooo elegant!![emoji7]love the Tyger and bracelets [emoji8][emoji7]




Thank u my dear Bopmops: hugs!


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150331
> 
> 
> A little CDC belt kit...new acquisition!  All the Tyger scarves inspired me to pull this dress out with it.  Thanks for letting me share...makes mornings more fun!



Lovely belt ! Now I'm proud owner of it as well &#128536;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Its Wednesday, day after Bday )))time to get to normal , it's time to go to work )
> 
> Bobmops + Louis mops !)




Cute pic. Love it. Say hi to Louis.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Lovely belt ! Now I'm proud owner of it as well [emoji8]




Twinning!  I feel lucky to twin with you...love your pics! . Congrats to you!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150331
> 
> 
> A little CDC belt kit...new acquisition!  All the Tyger scarves inspired me to pull this dress out with it.  Thanks for letting me share...makes mornings more fun!




Well match. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Its Wednesday, day after Bday )))time to get to normal , it's time to go to work )
> 
> Bobmops + Louis mops !)



Happy birthday Bopmops [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... U look GORGEOUS!!! And look at that cutie with u in ur pic [emoji8][emoji8]



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150331
> 
> 
> A little CDC belt kit...new acquisition!  All the Tyger scarves inspired me to pull this dress out with it.  Thanks for letting me share...makes mornings more fun!



Beautiful LaenaLovely!!!  What a fabulous dress and with the CDC belt it looks even more amazing[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244



Oh Kat.Lee u r such an elegant lady! Pls keep the fabulous pics coming! Brightens my day when I wake up and see ur gorgeous shots[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> Change of weather calls for a black K ))



Ur black K looks amazing as do u ari!



******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*




Fabulous Fall shot[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150331
> 
> 
> A little CDC belt kit...new acquisition!  All the Tyger scarves inspired me to pull this dress out with it.  Thanks for letting me share...makes mornings more fun!



*LaenaLovely*, this looks great on the dress, I need to take out my CDC  buckle! thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))&#128563;&#128563;



Bobmops, gorgeous pairing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy birthday Bopmops [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... U look GORGEOUS!!! And look at that cutie with u in ur pic [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful LaenaLovely!!!  What a fabulous dress and with the CDC belt it looks even more amazing[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat.Lee u r such an elegant lady! Pls keep the fabulous pics coming! Brightens my day when I wake up and see ur gorgeous shots[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Ur black K looks amazing as do u ari!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous Fall shot[emoji173]&#65039;



*eternallove* Thank You!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Cute pic. Love it. Say hi to Louis.



Thank you, PrestigeH ! I think you going to see a lot of Louis ))) 
He loves to be in a picture)))


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))[emoji15][emoji15]




This is so enabling Bopmops!!! Perfect match [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> Twinning!  I feel lucky to twin with you...love your pics! . Congrats to you!!!



Thanks LaenaLovely ! &#128536;&#128525;&#128519;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy birthday Bopmops [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... U look GORGEOUS!!! And look at that cutie with u in ur pic [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful LaenaLovely!!!  What a fabulous dress and with the CDC belt it looks even more amazing[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat.Lee u r such an elegant lady! Pls keep the fabulous pics coming! Brightens my day when I wake up and see ur gorgeous shots[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Ur black K looks amazing as do u ari!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous Fall shot[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you , My dear !&#128525;&#128536;&#128150;&#128158;&#128149;


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Hi Rami I thought I was the only one that can't pull off CDC:shame:


I got company huh! I tried couple of 'em actually ....exotic, leather ..I think it looks too bulky on me.  I see beautiful mod shots here that makes me want me to try one more time lol. I already know the verdict tho :shame:




ari said:


> Change of weather calls for a black K ))


Love this look. Your outfit, twilly that leather jacket...  I have one in similar style (Helmut Lang)


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> This is so enabling Bopmops!!! Perfect match [emoji173]&#65039;



I'm glad you like it !)


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))&#128563;&#128563;


 
Holly Molly! Gorgeous!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Holly Molly! Gorgeous!



You are so funny, Ramy )))) thank you for a complement &#128536;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244


 
What a beautiful ensemble, Kat! You look absolutely stunning. LOVEEEEE this look.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))[emoji15][emoji15]




Happy birthday Bobmops. Keep sharing please.


----------



## Kat.Lee

emilyrosie said:


> You look incredible!







H.C.LV. said:


> Lovely outfit Kat.Lee. I love that you match your colour choices!







LaenaLovely said:


> This grey paler is so elegant and graceful.  Maybe my favorite to date!  Thank you for sharing!!







Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful ensemble, Kat! You look absolutely stunning. LOVEEEEE this look.







eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat.Lee u r such an elegant lady! Pls keep the fabulous pics coming! Brightens my day when I wake up and see ur gorgeous shots[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so so much for your kind compliments ladies! You all are great inspirations. 
*eternallove4bag*You are an angel!! And I'm still waiting for my Tyger "patiently"![emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Happy birthday Bobmops. Keep sharing please.



Thank you ,PrestigeH &#128526;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Its Wednesday, day after Bday )))time to get to normal , it's time to go to work )
> 
> Bobmops + Louis mops !)







Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))[emoji15][emoji15]



Beautiful pieces for your birthday! Happy birthday [emoji512][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150331
> 
> 
> A little CDC belt kit...new acquisition!  All the Tyger scarves inspired me to pull this dress out with it.  Thanks for letting me share...makes mornings more fun!



What a great action you're making here from Tyger's inspiration! Looking fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> A little CDC belt kit...new acquisition!  All the Tyger scarves inspired me to pull this dress out with it.  Thanks for letting me share...makes mornings more fun!



Gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonaale

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> View attachment 3149976


Stunning!  
love the boots and the K!





PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3149982




Beautiful picture!




******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*



Lovely B! Can't wait for the rest of your reveals from your France trip 




ari said:


> Change of weather calls for a black K ))


Love love love the back K!




Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244


As always, perfection!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.



You look soooooo nice.  As always...


----------



## sonaale

Bobmops said:


> Its Wednesday, day after Bday )))time to get to normal , it's time to go to work )
> Bobmops + Louis mops !)






LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150331
> 
> 
> A little CDC belt kit...new acquisition!  All the Tyger scarves inspired me to pull this dress out with it.  Thanks for letting me share...makes mornings more fun!



Hopefully, this is my next belt! Was it difficult to find?  Thanks for posting modeling pics!


----------



## sonaale

Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))&#128563;&#128563;



Oooh! Beautiful!  I'm still very much a H newbie. I am next planning to venture into the CDC world!  Love this picture!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bobmops

sonaale said:


> Oooh! Beautiful!  I'm still very much a H newbie. I am next planning to venture into the CDC world!  Love this picture!  Thanks for posting!



Thank you Sonaale ! I'm a newbie too ! My first H item was bought A bit more than year ago !)


----------



## sonaale

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Sonaale ! I'm a newbie too ! My first H item was bought A bit more than year ago !)



My first H item was bought in June, believe it or not,  my hubby's first purchase was 2 years ago and he got me into it....I was happily living in a Chanel bubble!   Now, things are Completely different. ..I'm Hooked!


----------



## Bobmops

Welcome to orange side of world !))


----------



## Love_Couture

Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))&#128563;&#128563;



This is so nice.  Thank you so much for sharing.  Have a great day!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Change of weather calls for a black K ))



Black and red, gorgeous combination.  Love it.


----------



## emilyrosie

Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))&#128563;&#128563;


Great shot!


----------



## Flip88

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*



Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Flip88

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244



Beautiful outfit and love those shoes


----------



## bluenavy

Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))&#128563;&#128563;


 


gorgeous


----------



## Bobmops

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous



&#128525;&#128536;&#128526;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

emilyrosie said:


> Great shot!



Thank you , emilyrosie!


----------



## Chloesam

Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]


----------



## hclubfan

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786



Great photos Chloesam (I've stood in that very spot)! Your new ghillies is just gorgeous, and it looks perfect with that cw of Flamingo Party. Hope you're having a wonderful time in Paris!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976




Stunning MrsO!!


----------



## Chloesam

hclubfan said:


> Great photos Chloesam (I've stood in that very spot)! Your new ghillies is just gorgeous, and it looks perfect with that cw of Flamingo Party. Hope you're having a wonderful time in Paris!




Thank you so much hclubfan! Your comments are so kind! I think this FP is my favorite CSGM! We are loving Paris and enjoying every minute! I am thrilled I got my bag on the first try at FSH so I could enjoy the rest of my vacation without stressing over a bag.


----------



## Chloesam

MrsOwen3 said:


> My main anniversary gift of a black gator CDC with GHW with Lou Boots and Ms "I don't want to put her down" Etain Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3149976




MrsOwens, I love EVERYTHING about this photo! Perfection!


----------



## Chloesam

Rami00 said:


> I got company huh! I tried couple of 'em actually ....exotic, leather ..I think it looks too bulky on me.  I see beautiful mod shots here that makes me want me to try one more time lol. I already know the verdict tho :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look. Your outfit, twilly that leather jacket...  I have one in similar style (Helmut Lang)




Ditto ladies. I have tried but can't do it. The Kelly Dog is a better choice that gives a similar look. I have 3 exotics and love them all. A bit more understated. Although I do love the CDC on others, just not me.


----------



## Rami00

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786



Congrats again on scoring that awesome Kelly. Enjoy Paris!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786




Looking gorgeous with ur shawl and ur out of this world K Chloesam! Enjoy beautiful Paris in this perfect weather [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BBdieBiene

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244




How beautiful! Your outfit is perfect! [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Chloesam said:


> Ditto ladies. I have tried but can't do it. The Kelly Dog is a better choice that gives a similar look. I have 3 exotics and love them all. A bit more understated. Although I do love the CDC on others, just not me.



I am definitely  going to try Kelly dog on my next visit. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## ssv003

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244




Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## PrestigeH

sonaale said:


> Beautiful picture!




Thank you sonaale.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786



Again Chloesam. Beautiful K, silk and scenery! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sonaale said:


> As always, perfection!







Love_Couture said:


> You look soooooo nice.  As always...







Flip88 said:


> Beautiful outfit and love those shoes



Thank you so much ladies for your kind comments.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen, I missed your photo of your gorgeous new Kelly with your lovely anniversary gifts...everything looks so great together, and the boots are just the icing on the cake! Happy anniversary and kudos to your DH for picking out such perfect gifts.


----------



## tonkamama

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*



********  - Beautiful picture and love the color of your B.



ari said:


> Change of weather calls for a black K ))



Ari - perfect fall pairing!  So so chic!


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244



Kat - loving evrything you have on for the dinner event, your jige is so elegant!


----------



## tonkamama

Your puppy is so cute.  Cool pairing!  Love all the CDCs....



Bobmops said:


> Its Wednesday, day after Bday )))time to get to normal , it's time to go to work )
> Bobmops + Louis mops !)





Bobmops said:


> Here is s bit better pic ! I think I'm addicted ))))&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## tonkamama

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150331
> 
> 
> A little CDC belt kit...new acquisition!  All the Tyger scarves inspired me to pull this dress out with it.  Thanks for letting me share...makes mornings more fun!



LaenaLovely - beautiful dress.



Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786



Chloesam - congrats on getting this beauty from FSH, looking gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kat - loving evrything you have on for the dinner event, your jige is so elegant!



Thank you so much *tonkamama*.


----------



## Pursebop

missjenn said:


> What a beautiful picture. Love the birkin color



*thank you missjenn, it's the original Hermes orange!
*


Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful picture. I love your pictures. Keep them coming. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji262]



*Honored you are enjoying them Love_Couture, thank you! *



PrestigeH said:


> Well taken photo.



*merci madame *



ari said:


> ********, very beautiful picture! what kind of leather is you B?



*ari it was my very first B that I call SuperBagXLVIII  
B35 Hermes Orange Epsom GHW *
*You can see my reveal here for fun  *
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/pursebops-orange-super-bag-xlviii-854745.html




Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful pic. Nice to see cooler weather!


*yes indeed! *


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Lindy and grand carrosse pour un ambassadeur shawl. Sorry for the bad light.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Getting ready for dinner out with Ms Jige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150244




Wow Kat, amazing sophisticated look - love everything about it!


----------



## ari

Big dilemma this morning- bracelets and mixing metals)))when I put the dress I thought that these 2 H bracelets looked perfect


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Big dilemma this morning- bracelets and mixing metals)))when I put the dress I thought that these 2 H bracelets looked perfect




Good morning ari. They do look spot on!! Gorgeous!


----------



## ari

Then I put the coat shawl and grabbed he bag and this red suddenly looked better, but different metals still bother me


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Then I put the coat shawl and grabbed he bag and this red suddenly looked better, but different metals still bother me




Ahhh you've changed it! I love both given the tiny matching touch of twilly!!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhh you've changed it! I love both given the tiny matching touch of twilly!!



Thank you Kat, I'm always worried about everything black and mixing metals, which one would prefer?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank you Kat, I'm always worried about everything black and mixing metals, which one would prefer?



I think you are doing great ari. Both looks lovely to me. Sometimes I do it spontaneously depending on what I feel up to or what I'm going to be on about on that day!! 
Either one looks spot on!! You are ready to go with either of them!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Oh ari I got an idea. Wear one now and bring the other one in your K. Change into the other one in the afternoon!! Lol. See if anyone notices it. Ha!!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh ari I got an idea. Wear one now and bring the other one in your K. Change into the other one in the afternoon!! Lol. See if anyone notices it. Ha!!



ahahaha! you are funy!


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *t
> 
> 
> 
> ari it was my very first B that I call SuperBagXLVIII
> B35 Hermes Orange Epsom GHW
> You can see my reveal here for fun
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/pursebops-orange-super-bag-xlviii-854745.html
> 
> 
> ******** it is a gorgeous bag! We are cousins   I have orange Epsom Kelly, love Epsom it keeps its shape so well!*


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> I got company huh! I tried couple of 'em actually ....exotic, leather ..I think it looks too bulky on me.  I see beautiful mod shots here that makes me want me to try one more time lol. I already know the verdict tho :shame:
> 
> for me it is difficult to use the computer with it.
> 
> Love this look. Your outfit, twilly that leather jacket...  I have one in similar style (Helmut Lang)


Thank you *Rami*! It is relatively new style for me, I always loved it on other people but kind of couldnt see it on me.



sonaale said:


> Stunning!
> love the boots and the K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely B! Can't wait for the rest of your reveals from your France trip
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love the back K!
> 
> 
> 
> As always, perfection!


*sonaale* Thank You!



Love_Couture said:


> Black and red, gorgeous combination.  Love it.


*Love_Couture* Thank You 



Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786


*Chloesam* amazing Kelly! beautiful pictures!



tonkamama said:


> ********  - Beautiful picture and love the color of your B.
> 
> 
> 
> Ari - perfect fall pairing!  So so chic!



*tonkamama* Thank You!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Lindy and grand carrosse pour un ambassadeur shawl. Sorry for the bad light.
> View attachment 3151150



*ThingumyPoppy* love this look!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> I think you are doing great ari. Both looks lovely to me. Sometimes I do it spontaneously depending on what I feel up to or what I'm going to be on about on that day!!
> Either one looks spot on!! You are ready to go with either of them!!



thank you sweet Kat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ari said:


> Thank you *Rami*! It is relatively new style for me, I always loved it on other people but kind of couldnt see it on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sonaale* Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love_Couture* Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chloesam* amazing Kelly! beautiful pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tonkamama* Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ThingumyPoppy* love this look!




Thank you!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229



Im envious of your weather! Here in a matter of few days the fall invaded the city, it is windy, drizzling and cloudy and I hate it! 
You look gorgeous with your shorts and you Kelly, not to mention the beautiful orans! Nice colors!!!


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> Your puppy is so cute.  Cool pairing!  Love all the CDCs....



Thank you Tonkamama for kind complement to me and Louis !)


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229



Great as always, Kat.Lee! &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Then I put the coat shawl and grabbed he bag and this red suddenly looked better, but different metals still bother me



It's great with a touch of red ! Super elegant and sophisticated &#128525;&#128526;!


----------



## Bobmops

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786



So nice pictures! Great K ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229



Oh I love your silk top with your bag  You have lovely hair too


----------



## periogirl28

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786




Fabulous pics, so happy for you, you look great!


----------



## periogirl28

Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Lindy and grand carrosse pour un ambassadeur shawl. Sorry for the bad light.
> View attachment 3151150



Beautiful lindy[emoji7] and shawl!!



ari said:


> Big dilemma this morning- bracelets and mixing metals)))when I put the dress I thought that these 2 H bracelets looked perfect







ari said:


> Then I put the coat shawl and grabbed he bag and this red suddenly looked better, but different metals still bother me



I love both looks ari! U look in control, ready to conquer the world and stylish at the same time[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229



Oh Kat.Lee u look fabulous! I just love love love the way u coordinate ur looks[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]...super stylish and awesomely gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286




Beautiful C! Looking good periogirl[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229



88F? Lucky you!!! Like always you look fabulous. You make casual outfits look sophisticated .I LOVE your top.


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286



Lovely and chic as always


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> 88F? Lucky you!!! Like always you look fabulous. You make casual outfits look sophisticated .I LOVE your top.




Rami I am missing one of ur fabulous shots!!!  Pls post soon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286



EYE CANDY! 

I'd love to own this size. Is the mini 18cms?


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> rami i am missing one of ur fabulous shots!!!  Pls post soon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




+1


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Rami I am missing one of ur fabulous shots!!!  Pls post soon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are such a sweetheart! Haven't seen SUN all week....the freakin rain/gray sky has been killing me. I see sun coming out today...my soul food! LOL! I will post one today :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Im envious of your weather! Here in a matter of few days the fall invaded the city, it is windy, drizzling and cloudy and I hate it!
> 
> You look gorgeous with your shorts and you Kelly, not to mention the beautiful orans! Nice colors!!!


It's finally bearable. Can't wait for it to turn cooler! 
Thank you so much dear ari!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> You are such a sweetheart! Haven't seen SUN all week....the freakin rain/gray sky has been killing me. I see sun coming out today...my soul food! LOL! I will post one today :kiss:



Yay!!! Will look out for ur fabulous pic[emoji173]&#65039;... I know what u mean though! When it rains or snows I am so afraid to take one of these babies out and spoiling them!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great as always, Kat.Lee! [emoji8][emoji7]



Thank you so much *Bobmops*



H.C.LV. said:


> Oh I love your silk top with your bag  You have lovely hair too



Thank you so much *HCLV*



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat.Lee u look fabulous! I just love love love the way u coordinate ur looks[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]...super stylish and awesomely gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;
> You are such a sweetheart! Thank you so much. [emoji8]







Rami00 said:


> 88F? Lucky you!!! Like always you look fabulous. You make casual outfits look sophisticated .I LOVE your top.




Thank you dear Rami. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> You are such a sweetheart! Haven't seen SUN all week....the freakin rain/gray sky has been killing me. I see sun coming out today...my soul food! LOL! I will post one today :kiss:




[emoji102][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji102]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful lindy[emoji7] and shawl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both looks ari! U look in control, ready to conquer the world and stylish at the same time[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat.Lee u look fabulous! I just love love love the way u coordinate ur looks[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]...super stylish and awesomely gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful C! Looking good periogirl[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229




What a sweet outfit, I love shorts!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thanks




This shawl is so going on my list! Just saw this and ur orange shawl! Fab choices [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Change of weather calls for a black K ))




As alway, amazing outfit all around.  Adore this Kelly with the pop of color in the twilly.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229




Another stunner!  Is that a scarf as a top or a real top?  Looks lovely and has a great volume and movement.  (And of course love that K, goes without saying


----------



## LaenaLovely

tonkamama said:


> LaenaLovely - beautiful dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloesam - congrats on getting this beauty from FSH, looking gorgeous!




Thank you tonkamama!  You are so sweet.  (Sorry for being behind on my thank you


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Big dilemma this morning- bracelets and mixing metals)))when I put the dress I thought that these 2 H bracelets looked perfect





ari said:


> Then I put the coat shawl and grabbed he bag and this red suddenly looked better, but different metals still bother me



Gorgeous! I love both bracelets on you.


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229




Another beautiful pic of everything - including you!  Thanks for sharing.  The weather is the same where I live & I'm perfectly happy with it.  Have a great Colvert Day!!


----------



## LT bag lady

Some of my favorite things...


NYC bound.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Big dilemma this morning- bracelets and mixing metals)))when I put the dress I thought that these 2 H bracelets looked perfect







ari said:


> Then I put the coat shawl and grabbed he bag and this red suddenly looked better, but different metals still bother me




Both look good. Each has its own beauty.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229




Blue in Perfection. So interesting.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286




Simple but stunning.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Classic and simple...you can't go wrong!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ThingumyPoppy said:


> What a sweet outfit, I love shorts!



Thank you so much *Thingumy*. Btw I missed out your post. Your Lindy is beautiful with the matching scarf! 



LaenaLovely said:


> Another stunner!  Is that a scarf as a top or a real top?  Looks lovely and has a great volume and movement.  (And of course love that K, goes without saying



Thank you so much *LaensLovely*. It is a real comfy top. [emoji4] 



Keren16 said:


> Another beautiful pic of everything - including you!  Thanks for sharing.  The weather is the same where I live & I'm perfectly happy with it.  Have a great Colvert Day!!



Thank you so much *Keren16*. Glad you are in the same weather! 



PrestigeH said:


> Blue in Perfection. So interesting.



Thank you so much *PrestigeH*.


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229


You look great Kat.Lee, and did a great job pairing colors. I particularly love your top. Have a great day!


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286




[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

the petite lady said:


> You look great Kat.Lee, and did a great job pairing colors. I particularly love your top. Have a great day!



Thank you so much for your kind comment  *the petite lady*.


----------



## louboutal

Ready for work with my blue tempete Birkin. Happy Thursday ladies!


----------



## Kat.Lee

louboutal said:


> Ready for work with my blue tempete Birkin. Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3151392



Very lovely ensemble!! [emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

louboutal said:


> Ready for work with my blue tempete Birkin. Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3151392




Casual chic louboutal! A very happy Thursday to u too [emoji4]


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286




I love this size, looks great.


----------



## ellietilly

louboutal said:


> Ready for work with my blue tempete Birkin. Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3151392




Love your blue B, it's the first time I've seen that shade - really gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

louboutal said:


> Ready for work with my blue tempete Birkin. Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3151392




I really love this blue and the blue that Kat has. What blue is this?


----------



## **Chanel**

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229



Ohh, I wish it was the same temperature here. You look great, what is the color of the gator Kelly Dog you are wearing?



periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286



Classic and elegant as always.



ari said:


> Then I put the coat shawl and grabbed he bag and this red suddenly looked better, but different metals still bother me



Looks lovely. Perhaps a Cartier Trinity ring can solve your problem? It will blend all colors together .
In the past I also didn't like to mix metals, but now I actually wear mixed metals most of the time .



Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786



You look absolutely beautiful and I am very. very happy for you *Chloesam*.
I went to the Paris thread to read your story and I love how you asked for a Bamboo Ghillies and actually got offered one .
I like this shade of Bamboo much much better than the brighter Bamboo from a few years ago. I love Ghillies, it's still on my wishlist too and I hope to own a Ghillies one day.
Many congratulations on your gorgeous bag and enjoy Paris .


----------



## **Chanel**

LT bag lady said:


> Some of my favorite things...
> View attachment 3151342
> 
> NYC bound.



Beautiful!



louboutal said:


> Ready for work with my blue tempete Birkin. Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3151392



I love your beautiful Blue Tempete Birkin!


----------



## LovestheLouis

******** said:


> *that fall feeling...*




I love this, my two loves fashion and coffee! Just love it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

**Chanel** said:


> Ohh, I wish it was the same temperature here. You look great, what is the color of the gator Kelly Dog you are wearing?.



Thank you so much ***Chanel***. The gator KD is Blue Izmir. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LT bag lady said:


> Some of my favorite things...
> View attachment 3151342
> 
> NYC bound.




They are really lovely!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much ***Chanel***. The gator KD is Blue Izmir. [emoji4]



Thank you, dear!
I can't see it very good on your pic, but do you feel Colvert and BI gator work well together, are the shades of blue similar?
I am asking because I have a Colvert Kelly too, but I don't have a matching bracelet yet .


----------



## Purrsey

Been busy weeks to catch the thread. May I share my H bag and scarf on a holiday now.


----------



## crazyforbag

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786




Gorgeous place, bag and weather!! Perfect!! 
Congrats on your lovely Bamboo K!! You were indeed very lucky!!


----------



## crazyforbag

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229




 you look gorgeous with all those lovely H!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, dear!
> 
> I can't see it very good on your pic, but do you feel Colvert and BI gator work well together, are the shades of blue similar?
> 
> I am asking because I have a Colvert Kelly too, but I don't have a matching bracelet yet .



You're welcome. Sorry about the unclear shot. Here's a photo with Colvert K and blue Izmir KD/blue profond clic clac. In picture KD looks brighter but IRL it looks slightly darker. And I really think they work very well together. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kat.Lee

crazyforbag said:


> you look gorgeous with all those lovely H!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LT bag lady

**Chanel** said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!



Kat.Lee said:


> They are really lovely!!



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful lindy[emoji7] and shawl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both looks ari! U look in control, ready to conquer the world and stylish at the same time[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat.Lee u look fabulous! I just love love love the way u coordinate ur looks[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]...super stylish and awesomely gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful C! Looking good periogirl[emoji173]&#65039;





H.C.LV. said:


> Lovely and chic as always





Rami00 said:


> EYE CANDY!
> 
> I'd love to own this size. Is the mini 18cms?



Yes my SA says the 18 is now called the mini. 



PrestigeH said:


> Simple but stunning.





Keren16 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;





ellietilly said:


> I love this size, looks great.



Thank you all so very much! I apologize for posting and going out immediately after, sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## LovestheLouis

I know this is odd but the shadow of my B bag as I was out for a walk just looked really cool, thought I'd share it. Isn't it's shadow beautiful!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]



Love the blues... as always.  Have a good day.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovestheLouis said:


> I know this is odd but the show of my B bag as I was out for a walk just looked really cool, thought I'd share it. Isn't it's shadow beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151462
> View attachment 3151463




So interesting!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Love the blues... as always.  Have a good day.



Thank you so much for your kind comment *Love_Couture*.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> You're welcome. Sorry about the unclear shot. Here's a photo with Colvert K and blue Izmir KD/blue profond clic clac. In picture KD looks brighter but IRL it looks slightly darker. And I really think they work very well together. Hope this helps.



Another phenomenal picture of blues.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Another phenomenal picture of blues.  Thank you so much for sharing.



Thank you so much again! [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You're welcome. Sorry about the unclear shot. Here's a photo with Colvert K and blue Izmir KD/blue profond clic clac. In picture KD looks brighter but IRL it looks slightly darker. And I really think they work very well together. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151456
> View attachment 3151485




Died died and died again!!! That color is fabulous Kat.Lee. Can never get enough of ur Colvert K....the KD and Clic H look fabulous... I am fast becoming a Clic Clac addict apart from H shawls [emoji16][emoji16].


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovestheLouis said:


> I know this is odd but the show of my B bag as I was out for a walk just looked really cool, thought I'd share it. Isn't it's shadow beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151462
> View attachment 3151463




Beautiful shadow [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## **Chanel**

Purrsey said:


> Been busy weeks to catch the thread. May I share my H bag and scarf on a holiday now.
> View attachment 3151424



Halzan and the scarf look great on you! Enjoy your holiday !



Kat.Lee said:


> You're welcome. Sorry about the unclear shot. Here's a photo with Colvert K and blue Izmir KD/blue profond clic clac. In picture KD looks brighter but IRL it looks slightly darker. And I really think they work very well together. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151456
> View attachment 3151485



Thank you so much, this helps a lot .



LovestheLouis said:


> I know this is odd but the shadow of my B bag as I was out for a walk just looked really cool, thought I'd share it. Isn't it's shadow beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3151462
> View attachment 3151463



Haha, I love this, such an original action shot !


----------



## Chloesam

Rami00 said:


> Congrats again on scoring that awesome Kelly. Enjoy Paris!



Thank you Rami00! You are always so kind!



eternallove4bag said:


> Looking gorgeous with ur shawl and ur out of this world K Chloesam! Enjoy beautiful Paris in this perfect weather [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much eternallove! I am loving every minute! [emoji8]


Kat.Lee said:


> Again Chloesam. Beautiful K, silk and scenery! Congrats and enjoy!!



Thank you for your kind comments Kat.Lee!



tonkamama said:


> LaenaLovely - beautiful dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloesam - congrats on getting this beauty from FSH, looking gorgeous!




Thank you so very much tonkamama!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Purrsey said:


> Been busy weeks to catch the thread. May I share my H bag and scarf on a holiday now.
> View attachment 3151424




Lovely outfit, it's really sweet


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *Thingumy*. Btw I missed out your post. Your Lindy is beautiful with the matching scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *LaensLovely*. It is a real comfy top. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *Keren16*. Glad you are in the same weather!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *PrestigeH*.




Thank you very much!


----------



## bluenavy

louboutal said:


> Ready for work with my blue tempete Birkin. Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3151392




love you B & charm


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229


 
love everything about your outfit.


----------



## bluenavy

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786


 
gorgeous pics.


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> Been busy weeks to catch the thread. May I share my H bag and scarf on a holiday now.
> View attachment 3151424


 


Love your halzan.


----------



## Chloesam

crazyforbag said:


> Gorgeous place, bag and weather!! Perfect!!
> Congrats on your lovely Bamboo K!! You were indeed very lucky!!







**Chanel** said:


> Ohh, I wish it was the same temperature here. You look great, what is the color of the gator Kelly Dog you are wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic and elegant as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. Perhaps a Cartier Trinity ring can solve your problem? It will blend all colors together .
> 
> In the past I also didn't like to mix metals, but now I actually wear mixed metals most of the time .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look absolutely beautiful and I am very. very happy for you *Chloesam*.
> 
> I went to the Paris thread to read your story and I love how you asked for a Bamboo Ghillies and actually got offered one .
> 
> I like this shade of Bamboo much much better than the brighter Bamboo from a few years ago. I love Ghillies, it's still on my wishlist too and I hope to own a Ghillies one day.
> 
> Many congratulations on your gorgeous bag and enjoy Paris .







periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous pics, so happy for you, you look great!







Bobmops said:


> So nice pictures! Great K ! Thanks for sharing!







ari said:


> Thank you *Rami*! It is relatively new style for me, I always loved it on other people but kind of couldnt see it on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sonaale* Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love_Couture* Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chloesam* amazing Kelly! beautiful pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tonkamama* Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ThingumyPoppy* love this look!




I hope I didn't miss anyone or double quote. Thanks again for all of your kind comments! Paris never disappoints! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MYH

Purrsey said:


> Been busy weeks to catch the thread. May I share my H bag and scarf on a holiday now.
> View attachment 3151424


Your scarf and halzan look spectacular together.  Have a fun and safe holiday.



Kat.Lee said:


> You're welcome. Sorry about the unclear shot. Here's a photo with Colvert K and blue Izmir KD/blue profond clic clac. In picture KD looks brighter but IRL it looks slightly darker. And I really think they work very well together. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151456
> View attachment 3151485


Blue heaven. You have so many goodies.



LT bag lady said:


> Some of my favorite things...
> View attachment 3151342
> 
> NYC bound.


That little Eiffel tower and your four leaf clover are just darling.



louboutal said:


> Ready for work with my blue tempete Birkin. Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3151392


I'm putting blue tempete onto the shades of H blues that I love! gorgeous B.


----------



## Rami00

Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T


----------



## Myrkur

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786




Love the action pics!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T



Perfectly stunning as always Rami!! Loving them. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T




Very elegant combi.


----------



## Nikonina

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229




Kat- you look so gorgeous, always [emoji106]love the Oran and Ms K


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfectly stunning as always Rami!! Loving them. [emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Very elegant combi.



Thank you :kiss: :kiss:

Happy Friday!


----------



## Nikonina

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T




You look Fabulous!! Love Gris T on you


----------



## Nikonina

LovestheLouis said:


> I know this is odd but the shadow of my B bag as I was out for a walk just looked really cool, thought I'd share it. Isn't it's shadow beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151462
> View attachment 3151463




Love this! Very creative


----------



## Nikonina

periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286




You must be petite, size 18 looks perfect on you


----------



## **Chanel**

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T



Your Bouquet Sellier and Gris T Kelly are a perfect match .


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229



My dream bag!!! Hope I can be twin with you one day!


----------



## PrestigeH

Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!


----------



## coleigh

^^^Love!


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T




Beautiful. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Nikonina said:


> You look Fabulous!! Love Gris T on you





**Chanel** said:


> Your Bouquet Sellier and Gris T Kelly are a perfect match .





Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you everyone :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879



Eye candy


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Eye candy




Thank you Rami00. [emoji51]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T




This is just divine Rami!  Gris T looks so rich and warm.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Purrsey said:


> Been busy weeks to catch the thread. May I share my H bag and scarf on a holiday now.
> View attachment 3151424




Love love love this Halzan...it is being moved up on my list!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T



Perfect match and Rami ur pics never disappoint!! Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879




Have an amazing day PrestigeH!!! Love ur fabulous style!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879




I Love how you work all those neutrals together.  Totally gorgeous!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect match and Rami ur pics never disappoint!! Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an amazing day PrestigeH!!! Love ur fabulous style!




Thank you Eternallove4bag. Have an amazing day too. Love.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> I Love how you work all those neutrals together.  Totally gorgeous!




Thank you LaenaLovely. [emoji8]


----------



## marbella8

ari said:


> Big dilemma this morning- bracelets and mixing metals)))when I put the dress I thought that these 2 H bracelets looked perfect



Who would even notice the bracelets with that gorgeous dress it is a stunning dress, I love it and your Kelly Dog. You always have the best outfits, love your style


----------



## marbella8

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786



A green Kelly and ghillies, how much better could a Kelly get 

Are those the Rita Ora Adidas, if so, I have them too, and love them.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> My dream bag!!! Hope I can be twin with you one day!




Thank you. My honour to be your bag twin. Waiting!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879



Love this shot. Always well colour coordinated!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this shot. Always well colour coordinated!




Thank you Kat. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4] 
Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this. 
TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!



Great look!  Happy Friday to you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151966




Love ur silk city. Have a great Friday!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151966


KAT, another great outfit! Love the Silk City and the way you style it! Changed the bracelets ?


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> It's great with a touch of red ! Super elegant and sophisticated &#128525;&#128526;!



Thank you Bobmops for the great compliment)


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286



periogirl, love this dress with your C! Very elegant!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful lindy[emoji7] and shawl!!
> 
> I love both looks ari! U look in control, ready to conquer the world and stylish at the same time[emoj
> 
> eternallove, thank you, I did need some control yesterday))


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> As alway, amazing outfit all around.  Adore this Kelly with the pop of color in the twilly.  Thank you for sharing!



Thank you LaenaLovely, you're so kind!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! I love both bracelets on you.



Thank you dear Rami! Love your new picture, love this soft colors, please post regardless the glumly weather!


----------



## ari

LT bag lady said:


> Some of my favorite things...
> View attachment 3151342
> 
> NYC bound.



They look great!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Both look good. Each has its own beauty.



Thank you PrestigeH, agreeing with you!))))


----------



## ari

louboutal said:


> Ready for work with my blue tempete Birkin. Happy Thursday ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3151392



That blue is gorgeous! Looking great louboutal!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

**Chanel** said:


> Ohh, I wish it was the same temperature here. You look great, what is the color of the gator Kelly Dog you are wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> Classic and elegant as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. Perhaps a Cartier Trinity ring can solve your problem? It will blend all colors together .
> In the past I also didn't like to mix metals, but now I actually wear mixed metals most of the time .
> 
> 
> 
> dear Chanel, thank you for the suggestion! I'm will look into it!


----------



## qwerty_s

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229




Off topic but I love your hair!!


----------



## ari

Purrsey said:


> Been busy weeks to catch the thread. May I share my H bag and scarf on a holiday now.
> View attachment 3151424


 Beautiful *Purrsey*


Kat.Lee said:


> You're welcome. Sorry about the unclear shot. Here's a photo with Colvert K and blue Izmir KD/blue profond clic clac. In picture KD looks brighter but IRL it looks slightly darker. And I really think they work very well together. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151456
> View attachment 3151485


*Kat*, this is FAB!


PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879


*PrestigeH*, you always have the most interesting H, love it!


----------



## periogirl28

Nikonina said:


> You must be petite, size 18 looks perfect on you



Thank you, yes I think I am considered petite. The 18 suits me but hasn't that much capacity for my things. 



ari said:


> periogirl, love this dress with your C! Very elegant!



Thank you ari, Chanel dresses are classics and so easy to wear. Btw I love your new AW skirt!


----------



## ari

marbella8 said:


> Who would even notice the bracelets with that gorgeous dress it is a stunning dress, I love it and your Kelly Dog. You always have the best outfits, love your style


Thank You *marbella* for the great compliment!


qwerty_s said:


> Off topic but I love your hair!!



+1


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T




Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> *PrestigeH*, you always have the most interesting H, love it!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3] u r sweet.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, yes I think I am considered petite. The 18 suits me but hasn't that much capacity for my things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ari, Chanel dresses are classics and so easy to wear. Btw I love your new AW skirt!



periogirl, Love how the Chanel dresses look on you! 
that skirt is a bit Difficult to pull off


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> periogirl, Love how the Chanel dresses look on you!
> that skirt is a bit Difficult to pull off



But you do it so well!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovestheLouis said:


> I know this is odd but the shadow of my B bag as I was out for a walk just looked really cool, thought I'd share it. Isn't it's shadow beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151462
> View attachment 3151463



This is by far one of the coolest action pics on this thread.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T



Love the neutrals ! Great pairing , Rami !&#128525;&#128077;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879



Great colors and love the rock looking bracekets &#128526;&#128526;!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151966



Wow !! Great relaxed outfit!! Love the bag !!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Great colors and love the rock looking bracekets [emoji41][emoji41]!




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879



Super cool combination! TGIF!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151966




I love ur silk city Kat.Lee!!! Whether casual or formal u have aced the art of dressing! Looking fabulous and so chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Super cool combination! TGIF!




Thank you Periogirl28. Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039; 

Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.


----------



## luckylove

Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151966



So cute on you!! I adore the print and color way on your Silky City.  You have definitely inspired me to use my Silky City as well.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151966



Beautiful casual look. Happy Friday!

I noticed that you changed bracelets lol


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> This is just divine Rami!  Gris T looks so rich and warm.  Thank you for sharing!





eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect match and Rami ur pics never disappoint!! Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Have an amazing day PrestigeH!!! Love ur fabulous style!





ari said:


> Thank you dear Rami! Love your new picture, love this soft colors, please post regardless the glumly weather!





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous outfit!





Bobmops said:


> Love the neutrals ! Great pairing , Rami !&#128525;&#128077;



Thank you everyone! :kiss:

Happy Friday and enjoy the weekend! Long weekend for my Americans and Canadian friends!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Great look!  Happy Friday to you.







PrestigeH said:


> Love ur silk city. Have a great Friday!







qwerty_s said:


> Off topic but I love your hair!!




Thank you everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> KAT, another great outfit! Love the Silk City and the way you style it! Changed the bracelets ?







Rami00 said:


> Beautiful casual look. Happy Friday!
> 
> I noticed that you changed bracelets lol




Thank you so much dear ari & Rami. You both spotted the change of bracelets! Sharp eyes! Lol. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> *Kat*, this is FAB!



Thank you *ari*. 



Bobmops said:


> Wow !! Great relaxed outfit!! Love the bag !!!



Thank you *Bobmops*. 



eternallove4bag said:


> I love ur silk city Kat.Lee!!! Whether casual or formal u have aced the art of dressing! Looking fabulous and so chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much dear*eternallove4bag*. Hugs hugs to you!!



luckylove said:


> So cute on you!! I adore the print and color way on your Silky City.  You have definitely inspired me to use my Silky City as well.



Thank you so much*luckylove*. Hope to see your silk city action shots! Don't see much of them on here! [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3152122
> 
> 
> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.




Striking red B. Beautiful. And the cats sweater is lovely too! [emoji75]


----------



## the petite lady

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T


Rami, this foto is beautiful, I love the colors in this picture. Enjoy your day!


----------



## the petite lady

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3152122
> 
> 
> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.


Your picture makes me smile! Enjoy your day


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3152122
> 
> 
> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.



Oh Sarah, this is fantastic, love the color combo! your B is TDF! 
love cats and the name of one of my cats is Sarah


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3152122
> 
> 
> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.



forgot to say that these shoes look fab on you!


----------



## louboutal

Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely ensemble!! [emoji170]







eternallove4bag said:


> Casual chic louboutal! A very happy Thursday to u too [emoji4]







ellietilly said:


> Love your blue B, it's the first time I've seen that shade - really gorgeous.







PrestigeH said:


> I really love this blue and the blue that Kat has. What blue is this?




PrestigeH is called Blue Tempete and its fjord. 



bluenavy said:


> love you B & charm







MYH said:


> I'm putting blue tempete onto the shades of H blues that I love! gorgeous B.




Thank you so much everyone! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## louboutal

PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879




So cute! Love the charms!!


----------



## Pursebop

sonaale said:


> Beautiful picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely B! Can't wait for the rest of your reveals from your France trip



*Thank you sweets, I plan to get started on the first of mine tomorrow 
*


----------



## PrestigeH

louboutal said:


> So cute! Love the charms!!




Thank you Louboutal. [emoji16]


----------



## Pursebop

ari said:


> ******** said:
> 
> 
> 
> *t
> 
> 
> 
> ari it was my very first B that I call SuperBagXLVIII
> B35 Hermes Orange Epsom GHW
> You can see my reveal here for fun
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/pursebops-orange-super-bag-xlviii-854745.html
> 
> 
> ******** it is a gorgeous bag! We are cousins   I have orange Epsom Kelly, love Epsom it keeps its shape so well!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lovely, I can't wait to follow more of your collection *
Click to expand...


----------



## Pursebop

*In flight champagne :loots: 

#pursebopsinFRANCE *


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *In flight champagne :loots:
> 
> 
> 
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *




Oooooh can't wait to see the goodies when u come back!!! Loving all the preview shots u have been posting!!


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *In flight champagne :loots:
> 
> 
> 
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *




Enjoy. Cheers. Love ur charm too.


----------



## Love_Couture

Sarah_sarah said:


> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.



So cute.  Love the B and the cats.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3152122
> 
> 
> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.


 
Beautiful look! That sweater is so cute and O those stunning shoes!  How are you liking them so far?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3152122
> 
> 
> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.




I just absolutely love ur B and what a cute sweater [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Bolide with pink scarf. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji175]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Bolide with pink scarf. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3152383




Love ur new bolide! Gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> Striking red B. Beautiful. And the cats sweater is lovely too! [emoji75]




Thank you Kat.Lee. [emoji173]&#65039; 




the petite lady said:


> Your picture makes me smile! Enjoy your day




Merci the petite lady [emoji5]&#65039; you are so sweet. Makes me happy I could make one person smile today [emoji178]



ari said:


> Oh Sarah, this is fantastic, love the color combo! your B is TDF!
> 
> love cats and the name of one of my cats is Sarah




Ari thank you dear. [emoji175] Is Sarah a mischievous cat? I can imagine her. Btw, I love your pics. I wish I could comment more. 



ari said:


> forgot to say that these shoes look fab on you!




Thanks Ari. They will look amazing on you. 

[QUOTE;29283248]So cute.  Love the B and the cats.  Happy Friday!  [/QUOTE]


Oh [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] B and cats is a favorite. [emoji5]&#65039; thank you so much. 



Rami00 said:


> Beautiful look! That sweater is so cute and O those stunning shoes!  How are you liking them so far?




Rami, you are so sweet. Thank you. I think you will like the shoes on you. They are not the most comfortable around the ankle. That's because of the patent leather. I just need to walk more in them. [emoji5]&#65039;



eternallove4bag said:


> I just absolutely love ur B and what a cute sweater [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you eternallove4bag [emoji169] It seems cats are a hit on Tpf. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LovestheLouis

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is by far one of the coolest action pics on this thread.




lol thank you, it is in full action & in my eyesight that's what my B looks like in action. I'm glad people like it. X


----------



## atomic110

Shopping @ HK with my new mini... of course visited H store & scored some goodies too...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

LovestheLouis said:


> lol thank you, it is in full action & in my eyesight that's what my B looks like in action. I'm glad people like it. X


indeed you are very creative, love your 'angle' of B


----------



## Pursebop

*#whatsintheBIRKIN , LOL *

*My Vermillion B35 GHW *


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151966




Casual and yet elegant!  [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kay lee.  I'm pretty sure heaven is located in your closet!  Another great bag!  You make it work!


----------



## LaenaLovely

******** said:


> *#whatsintheBIRKIN , LOL *
> 
> *My Vermillion B35 GHW *




Ohh...I love vermillion.  Great shot.  You are making me salivate!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> Bolide with pink scarf. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3152383




Love how the watercolor tones pick up the color in your bolide!  Happy Friday indeed.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3152122
> 
> 
> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.




Meow or meowow!!! Great look all around!


----------



## LaenaLovely

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is by far one of the coolest action pics on this thread.




Very artistic!  Love it...a true shadow Birkins?  Hehe


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Shopping @ HK with my new mini... of course visited H store & scored some goodies too...



Just saw ur beautiful rodeos!! Great job scoring them[emoji173]&#65039;



******** said:


> *#whatsintheBIRKIN , LOL *
> 
> *My Vermillion B35 GHW *




Gorgeous B!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

******** said:


> *#whatsintheBIRKIN , LOL *
> *My Vermillion B35 GHW *




She is a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Meow or meowow!!! Great look all around!




Thank you LaenaLovely [emoji5]&#65039; [emoji74]



Love_Couture said:


> Bolide with pink scarf. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3152383



I love the pop of colour. Bolide looks very good on you. 



Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151966



The Silk City is a great little treasure. Looks great on you. [emoji170]




PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879



Cute. Work just got more exciting [emoji178]




Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T



Rami, your outfits are always beautiful. I love the selection.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *#whatsintheBIRKIN , LOL *
> 
> *My Vermillion B35 GHW *



This is a really stunning color. Love it with ghw.


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> Bolide with pink scarf. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3152383



Beautiful Bolide. Love the charms too. Happy weekend to you too.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Shopping @ HK with my new mini... of course visited H store & scored some goodies too...



Congrats on cute Evie and charm. Great scenery colors too.


----------



## Moirai

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3152122
> 
> 
> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.



This outfit is so cute. Love the cats and your B!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Another outing day with DS![emoji16][emoji4]
> Rarely used "Silk City" which was purchased exactly for a day like this.
> TGIF! Wish you all a great Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151966



Terrific casual outfit, looking chic! I see you changed your bracelet. You look great in the hat, also H? And your DS is a tall young man.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Heading for work with this combi. Have a great day and God Bless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151879



Nice bag, charms, and bracelets! The bag charm is so cute. Have a great weekend too.


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T



Great shot, Rami! Perfect match, even the shoes. Really love your love bracelets.


----------



## PrestigeH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Cute. Work just got more exciting [emoji178]




Thank you Sarah_sarah. Have a good weekend.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Nice bag, charms, and bracelets! The bag charm is so cute. Have a great weekend too.




Thank you Moirai. Glad u like the charm. Me fell in love with it. Have a great weekend too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *In flight champagne :loots:
> 
> 
> 
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *




Enjoy the flight with this beautiful B!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Casual and yet elegant!  [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you so much HGT. 



Sarah_sarah said:


> The Silk City is a great little treasure. Looks great on you. [emoji170]



Thank you Sarah_sarah. 



Moirai said:


> Terrific casual outfit, looking chic! I see you changed your bracelet. You look great in the hat, also H? And your DS is a tall young man.



Thank you so much Moirai.


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *#whatsintheBIRKIN , LOL *
> 
> *My Vermillion B35 GHW *



Beautiful B. Love it with GHW!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Bolide with pink scarf. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3152383



This is a fantastic look! Love all of them!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Shopping @ HK with my new mini... of course visited H store & scored some goodies too...



Very cute Evie. Hope you enjoying/enjoyed shopping in Hk and the Victoria harbour view!


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Great shot, Rami! Perfect match, even the shoes. Really love your love bracelets.



Thank you Moirai :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *#whatsintheBIRKIN , LOL *
> 
> *My Vermillion B35 GHW *



Amazing!!!!


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you Kat.Lee. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci the petite lady [emoji5]&#65039; you are so sweet. Makes me happy I could make one person smile today [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari thank you dear. [emoji175] Is Sarah a mischievous cat? I can imagine her. Btw, I love your pics. I wish I could comment more.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, let me present Sarah, she loves posing with H )))


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Sarah, let me present Sarah, she loves posing with H )))



Awwww ari. Sarah is sooo adorable! Natural model for your lovely silk! Please tell her that I love her! I'm sure my Cooper and Cody will be good playmates with your cats! [emoji74][emoji76]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16]. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152965
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what's I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!




Nice. Go enjoy my neighbour. It's weekend. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Nice. Go enjoy my neighbour. It's weekend. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]



Thank you my neighbour! Wish that you could join! [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww ari. Sarah is sooo adorable! Natural model for your lovely silk! Please tell her that I love her! I'm sure my Cooper and Cody will be good playmates with your cats! [emoji74][emoji76]



Hahaha, Kat just told her, but she was busy trying to get me to give her something different than the cat food )))


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152965
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152972


Kat you look amazing ! Love the dress, shoes are striking and the B looks great with the twilies , the shawl goes well with everything !  Happy hunting !


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> This is a fantastic look! Love all of them!




Thanks Kat. Have a great weekend.


----------



## lovely64

Hermes teal lexie booties[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## H.C.LV.

lovely64 said:


> Hermes teal lexie booties[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3153023



I love these booties


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> Sarah_sarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Kat.Lee. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci the petite lady [emoji5]&#65039; you are so sweet. Makes me happy I could make one person smile today [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari thank you dear. [emoji175] Is Sarah a mischievous cat? I can imagine her. Btw, I love your pics. I wish I could comment more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, let me present Sarah, she loves posing with H )))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, Sarah is a natural. With such poise. [emoji173]&#65039; I can see her stealing your H items.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lovely64 said:


> Hermes teal lexie booties[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3153023




The lexie booties are so comfy. Look very good on you. The suede is pretty [emoji170]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Moirai said:


> This outfit is so cute. Love the cats and your B!




Thank you Moirai [emoji74][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## doves75

It was a beautiful day.... [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4].  Sorry for the heart shaped egg on my face [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## Acehuche

doves75 said:


> It was a beautiful day.... [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4].  Sorry for the heart shaped egg on my face [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3153037
> View attachment 3153038



Nice picture Doves


----------



## Moirai

lovely64 said:


> Hermes teal lexie booties[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3153023



The suede boots are gorgeous, love the color.


----------



## Moirai

doves75 said:


> It was a beautiful day.... [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4].  Sorry for the heart shaped egg on my face [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3153037
> View attachment 3153038



Looking very handsome. Beautiful bag and flowers.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152982
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152972



Gorgeous! Love everything, my eyes are especially drawn to the shoes and dress. Happy shopping. Looking forward to your reveal


----------



## ellietilly

lovely64 said:


> Hermes teal lexie booties[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3153023




Just love those booties, what a fabulous colour!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Sarah, let me present Sarah, she loves posing with H )))



Sarah is so adorable, makes me want to hug her. H suits her well


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152982
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152972




Looking lovely Kat, enjoy your day!


----------



## Graw

ari said:


> Sarah_sarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Kat.Lee. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci the petite lady [emoji5]&#65039; you are so sweet. Makes me happy I could make one person smile today [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari thank you dear. [emoji175] Is Sarah a mischievous cat? I can imagine her. Btw, I love your pics. I wish I could comment more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, let me present Sarah, she loves posing with H )))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is a natural!  Absolutely adorable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nikonina

Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152982
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152972




You look amazing, as always. Can't wait to see what you bring back this time. Love the dress


----------



## periogirl28

doves75 said:


> It was a beautiful day.... [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4].  Sorry for the heart shaped egg on my face [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3153037
> View attachment 3153038





lovely64 said:


> Hermes teal lexie booties[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3153023





atomic110 said:


> Shopping @ HK with my new mini... of course visited H store & scored some goodies too...



Super blues! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

Today in FSH at the refurbished jewellery area, Sequences shawl nicked from DH and Indigo Box Kelly


----------



## Simbacat

Bought a pair of twillies for my geranium bolide relax [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Simbacat said:


> Bought a pair of twillies for my geramium bolide relax [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3153205



Such a pretty match. Congrats!


----------



## Freckles1

doves75 said:


> It was a beautiful day.... [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4].  Sorry for the heart shaped egg on my face [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3153037
> View attachment 3153038




Looking good doves75!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

doves75 said:


> It was a beautiful day.... [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4].  Sorry for the heart shaped egg on my face [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3153037
> View attachment 3153038




Very nice B and backdrop!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!]




Great look again. Love the dress. And tyger tyger! In my wish list... Have a great weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Today in FSH at the refurbished jewellery area, Sequences shawl nicked from DH and Indigo Box Kelly



indigo box is a dream! ok spill what did you get? 



Simbacat said:


> Bought a pair of twillies for my geranium bolide relax



wow...the white stitching looks fab on geranium!


----------



## Rami00

doves75 said:


> It was a beautiful day.... [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4].  Sorry for the heart shaped egg on my face [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3153037
> View attachment 3153038



Nice heart shaped egg. LOL! I am just playing.

Nice pics.


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> indigo box is a dream! ok spill what did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow...the white stitching looks fab on geranium!




Thanks dear! Got an Orange Constance 24 in Swift. [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

ATTACH]3153037[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3153038

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]



Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152982
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152972



Aww your SA is so adorable. I am darn sure you came back with some goodies today. 

And btw you looked gorgeous.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks dear! Got an Orange Constance 24 in Swift. [emoji4]



ahhhh....i hate you!! just kidding...big congrats!


----------



## Pursebop

*Pink B25 in reveal action...*


----------



## Graw

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3152122
> 
> 
> My love for animals, here cats can be seen. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Love the many pics I see. This thread moves so fast.




Adorable! 



Love_Couture said:


> Bolide with pink scarf. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji175]
> View attachment 3152383




This looks nice.



lovely64 said:


> Hermes teal lexie booties[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3153023




Great boots.



periogirl28 said:


> Today in FSH at the refurbished jewellery area, Sequences shawl nicked from DH and Indigo Box Kelly
> View attachment 3153204




Nice. 



Simbacat said:


> Bought a pair of twillies for my geranium bolide relax [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3153205




Nice bag and twillys! 




******** said:


> *Pink B25 in reveal action...*




Great picture! Very artistic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Sarah_sarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Kat.Lee. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci the petite lady [emoji5]&#65039; you are so sweet. Makes me happy I could make one person smile today [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari thank you dear. [emoji175] Is Sarah a mischievous cat? I can imagine her. Btw, I love your pics. I wish I could comment more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, let me present Sarah, she loves posing with H )))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is super adorable! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152982
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152972
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee u hit it out of the ball park every single time! Perfect dress and shawl[emoji7][emoji7]... The even sounds so much fun! Loved ur pics u posted on the other thread! Many congrats on scoring the gorgeous Tyger Tyger. Thank u for posting the video. Just saw it! Super helpful in tying the scarves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> lovely64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes teal lexie booties[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3153023
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love ur Lexie booties! R they comfy lovely64? I want to get one too!
> 
> 
> 
> doves75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful day.... [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4].  Sorry for the heart shaped egg on my face [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3153037
> View attachment 3153038
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Super stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today in FSH at the refurbished jewellery area, Sequences shawl nicked from DH and Indigo Box Kelly
> View attachment 3153204
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!! Ur indigo box K is TDF and loving the shawl too periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> Simbacat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a pair of twillies for my geranium bolide relax [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3153205
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bolide and what a perfect match with the twillies[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> ******** said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pink B25 in reveal action...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ur B looks so Pretty in pink[emoji176]
Click to expand...


----------



## stevenvuitton

We have this Birkin at my store, and in honor of National handbag day, we took the Birkin and some other bad down to play with [emoji12], this is a B35 in Ciel Blue


----------



## Kat.Lee

stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3153653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have this Birkin at my store, and in honor of National handbag day, we took the Birkin and some other bad down to play with [emoji12], this is a B35 in Ciel Blue



Congrats. Love the colour. I'm your exact bag twin.


----------



## LVjudy

periogirl28 said:


> Today in FSH at the refurbished jewellery area, Sequences shawl nicked from DH and Indigo Box Kelly
> View attachment 3153204




Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Kat you look amazing ! Love the dress, shoes are striking and the B looks great with the twilies , the shawl goes well with everything !  Happy hunting !







Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Love everything, my eyes are especially drawn to the shoes and dress. Happy shopping. Looking forward to your reveal







ellietilly said:


> Looking lovely Kat, enjoy your day!







Nikonina said:


> You look amazing, as always. Can't wait to see what you bring back this time. Love the dress







Love_Couture said:


> Great look again. Love the dress. And tyger tyger! In my wish list... Have a great weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;







Rami00 said:


> Aww your SA is so adorable. I am darn sure you came back with some goodies today.
> 
> And btw you looked gorgeous.




Thank you so much dear all for your kind words. 
The scarf "after"-event was fun but packed like a mad house.


----------



## Lucynancy

Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152982
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152972


Love your dress!!! Please share where is it from, Kat.Lee?


----------



## Graw

stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3153653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have this Birkin at my store, and in honor of National handbag day, we took the Birkin and some other bad down to play with [emoji12], this is a B35 in Ciel Blue




Gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lucynancy said:


> Love your dress!!! Please share where is it from, Kat.Lee?



Thank you *Lucynancy*. Dress is from Chanel. Thank you.


----------



## LaenaLovely

stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3153653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have this Birkin at my store, and in honor of National handbag day, we took the Birkin and some other bad down to play with [emoji12], this is a B35 in Ciel Blue




Love!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152982
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152972




Kat lee live love the hermes shoes..saw them in the runway and have been drooling ever since.  Head to toe perfection!


----------



## LaenaLovely

******** said:


> *Pink B25 in reveal action...*




To die for!  What pink is this?  I love love love it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Pink B25 in reveal action...*



Oh I missed this post. Wow what a cute B25. Your pictures are always so creative and interesting!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3153653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have this Birkin at my store, and in honor of National handbag day, we took the Birkin and some other bad down to play with [emoji12], this is a B35 in Ciel Blue



I loveeeeee that color. Stunning B!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Kat lee live love the hermes shoes..saw them in the runway and have been drooling ever since.  Head to toe perfection!



Thank you so much *LaenaLovely*. I agree with the shoes and I love them so much too, and very comfy!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Today in FSH at the refurbished jewellery area, Sequences shawl nicked from DH and Indigo Box Kelly
> View attachment 3153204



Love seeing Indigo K, gorgeous and elegant.




Simbacat said:


> Bought a pair of twillies for my geranium bolide relax [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3153205



Love the bright happy color of your Bolide. Great match with twillies.




******** said:


> *Pink B25 in reveal action...*



Beautiful pic of beautiful things.




stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3153653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have this Birkin at my store, and in honor of National handbag day, we took the Birkin and some other bad down to play with [emoji12], this is a B35 in Ciel Blue



Very nice B.


----------



## PrestigeH

Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3153858




Another stunning shot. Love everything in your pictures. Love the KDT. Goes so well with your B! You have the coolest charms! Enjoy your Sunday my neighbour!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Another stunning shot. Love everything in your pictures. Love the KDT. Goes so well with your B! You have the coolest charms! Enjoy your Sunday my neighbour!!!




Thank u Kat. Same to u too.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3153858



You take the best shots of H goodies! I took your advice and asked ... Well, I don't beat around  the bush lol I gave my SA a lil guilt trip today about the rodeo lol.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> You take the best shots of H goodies! I took your advice and asked ... Well, I don't beat around  the bush lol I gave my SA a lil guilt trip today about the rodeo lol.




Thank you Rami. Lol U go girl. A little system reboot is good. Rodeo coming soon. [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]


----------



## Nikonina

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3153858




Love it!


----------



## PrestigeH

Nikonina said:


> Love it!




Thank you Nikonina. [emoji51]


----------



## Love_Couture

******** said:


> *Pink B25 in reveal action...*



Very nice picture.  So colorful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052




Once again, PERFECTION. Enjoy ur dinner.


----------



## ari

Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))




With this combination, u can stop the storm. Love it. [emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052



Kat, fantastic look! Ms Constance is TDF ! Lovely Sunday to you!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> With this combination, u can stop the storm. Love it. [emoji12]



Ahaha! Thank you PrestigeH!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3153858



Oooh! amazing ! This blue is gorgeous! What is it?


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Oooh! amazing ! This blue is gorgeous! What is it?




Good question. I think is Blue de galice. Not very sure to be honest. [emoji16]


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Sarah is so adorable, makes me want to hug her. H suits her well



Moirai, Sarah said Thank You!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Good question. I think is Blue de galice. Not very sure to be honest. [emoji16]



It is beautiful whatever it is!


----------



## ari

Graw said:


> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is a natural!  Absolutely adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, i didn't know she would get so many compliments!
Click to expand...


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Today in FSH at the refurbished jewellery area, Sequences shawl nicked from DH and Indigo Box Kelly
> View attachment 3153204



Fab picture!


----------



## ari

Simbacat said:


> Bought a pair of twillies for my geranium bolide relax [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3153205



Wow! Fantastic colors! What side is your bolide!


----------



## ari

doves75 said:


> It was a beautiful day.... [emoji4][emoji23][emoji4].  Sorry for the heart shaped egg on my face [emoji16][emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3153037
> View attachment 3153038


Doves, looking great!


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Hermes teal lexie booties[emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3153023



lovely, these boots look great on you!


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, Sarah is a natural. With such poise. [emoji173]&#65039; I can see her stealing your H items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sarah!
Click to expand...


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *Pink B25 in reveal action...*



Gorgeous picture! I'll go to the reveal to see more of this beauty!


----------



## ari

stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3153653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have this Birkin at my store, and in honor of National handbag day, we took the Birkin and some other bad down to play with [emoji12], this is a B35 in Ciel Blue



Beautiful color!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))



*ari* - We're finally getting Fall weather here too with lots of rain.  Thanks for showing me how to brighten up a day with neutrals.  The red K is gorgeous !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))




Ari- I love this whole look.  Camels and read are my favorite.  You certainly brightened up my day!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rami00

View attachment 3153858

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]



Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052





ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))



I love you ladies so much. Every time you post a pic.... "Darn, on point again" comes out of my mouth. So classy! Love it!

Kat, you are killing me with that Constance ... a lil everyday lol. Love everything in your pics :kiss:

Ari, I am loving the camel/beige too. Seems like more and more pieces making its way to my closet. Again, love everything in this pic :kiss:


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3153858




Love this all around!  Such a pretty blue


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you Rami and LaenaLovely. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))



Love this look ari. Love this colour combination! Love everything! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Once again, PERFECTION. Enjoy ur dinner.







ari said:


> Kat, fantastic look! Ms Constance is TDF ! Lovely Sunday to you!







Rami00 said:


> I love you ladies so much. Every time you post a pic.... "Darn, on point again" comes out of my mouth. So classy! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, you are killing me with that Constance ... a lil everyday lol. Love everything in your pics :kiss:



Thank you so much dear *PrestigeH, ari, Rami*. You guys are so kind and sweet.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

atomic110 said:


> Shopping @ HK with my new mini... of course visited H store & scored some goodies too...



So cute!!! Is your evvie Blue Atoll????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd. Wearing my bouquet sellier with k32 Gris T



I love this and ALL of your pics darling!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kat.Lee said:


> Colvert Day! Have to be casual out with DS today. Still 29C/88F where I am! While most people on here already pull out lovely coat, jacket, boots, I'm still in shorts! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151229



Darling, even in casual shorts outfit, you are Hermes Goddess in my eyes  Everything so exquisite and I can tell it is well thought out!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LT bag lady said:


> Some of my favorite things...
> View attachment 3151342
> 
> NYC bound.



Darling I love that little Eiffel Tower charm...  I want


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chloesam said:


> Just posted in "recent H purchase" thread but wanted to post here as well. It's gorgeous in Paris right now. Today was a perfect fall day. Here are two pics from the top of Arc de Triomphe. A bit cliche but hey..."when in Rome..."[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150779
> View attachment 3150786



*Goodness what an amazing pic of your FP and Bamboo ghillies!!!! AWESOMENESS in Paris!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ari said:


> Big dilemma this morning- bracelets and mixing metals)))when I put the dress I thought that these 2 H bracelets looked perfect



Ari, u r sooooo stylish darling!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Off to H store with GT B35  for some checking checking! [emoji16].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152982
> 
> There has been a shawl/scarf event in my store during the last two days which I couldn't make it. [emoji53] Going there to check it out what's there to be offered. Hopefully the prop is still there to take some photos with. This pic is my SA showing me what I've missed! Have kicked myself a few times already! Will report later! Have a wonderful Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152972



Saw the amazing video u posted and ur Tyger Tyger CW is drop dead gorgeous as r u!!! So point on every single time Kat.Lee! Just love seeing ur action shots [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Btw ur chanel dress is TDF!!



stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3153653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have this Birkin at my store, and in honor of National handbag day, we took the Birkin and some other bad down to play with [emoji12], this is a B35 in Ciel Blue



Beautiful color of B!!!



PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3153858



Perfect shot Prestige H! U really nail it every time[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052



Aaaah! Kat.Lee can never get enough of ur shots!!! That C, ur dress and all the gorgeous accessories[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love love love love love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))




Ari u brightened up my day with ur gorgeous outfit and bag!


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you Eternallove4bag. [emoji3]


----------



## tammywks

Wore my new Hippopolis in Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme when attending the scarf event at my H store yesterday.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lucynancy

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you *Lucynancy*. Dress is from Chanel. Thank you.



It's perfection on you, Kat.Lee!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, even in casual shorts outfit, you are Hermes Goddess in my eyes  Everything so exquisite and I can tell it is well thought out!



Thank you so much *Israel_Flava*. Appreciate your kind compliments. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Saw the amazing video u posted and ur Tyger Tyger CW is drop dead gorgeous as r u!!! So point on every single time Kat.Lee! Just love seeing ur action shots [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Btw ur chanel dress is TDF!!
> 
> Aaaah! Kat.Lee can never get enough of ur shots!!! That C, ur dress and all the gorgeous accessories[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love love love love love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Oh you are such a sweet angel. Appreciate it. 


Lucynancy said:


> It's perfection on you, Kat.Lee!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> ahhhh....i hate you!! just kidding...big congrats!



:d


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!
> View attachment 3153858



That's a gorgeous blue. I like how you matched the bracelet to it. There's that coveted black rodeo again 




Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052



Beautiful, Kat! All your dresses are very elegant. The leather of C is gorgeous.




ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))



Loving your use of colors. Gorgeous bag and matching bracelet. Love your coat too.




tammywks said:


> View attachment 3154194
> 
> Wore my new Hippopolis in Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme when attending the scarf event at my H store yesterday.



Great pic. Congrats on new H. Beautiful bag.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052




Always look fantastic!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.



Love it. Such a nice and warm colour! It goes well with any colour! [emoji173]&#65039; Enjoy your coffee!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> :d





periogirl28 said:


> Modeling pics of my Black mini Constance.
> View attachment 3151286



Hahaha

Periogirl, I had to look for this post which I missed. Your C is a beauty. I love how you can wear it cross body.


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.



Lovely outfit, with touch of dark red, perfect. Like your brocade pants too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Beautiful, Kat! All your dresses are very elegant. The leather of C is gorgeous.







HGT said:


> Always look fantastic!! Gorgeous!




Thank you so much.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.



This is super pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Periogirl, I had to look for this post which I missed. Your C is a beauty. I love how you can wear it cross body.



Thank you so much! The size looks good on, but it's just a little small for me in terms of capacity.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> That's a gorgeous blue. I like how you matched the bracelet to it. There's that coveted black rodeo .




Thank you Moirai.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.




Rami. Love this red. What red is this? Will be good to have something in this red. Gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Rami. Love this red. What red is this? Will be good to have something in this red. Gorgeous.



Thank you! It's Rouge H! I am thinking constance in this color! LOL! Never ending list!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs


----------



## Mulan16

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398



Love it! Nothing like an Hermes Orange kind of day!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.


SO lovely! 

Hope I never run into you at Starbucks, I'm barely one step above Jammies to get coffee!  LOL


----------



## Mulan16

ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))



Love the outfit! Is that a jacket or sweater you're wearing? It looks amazing! Love the way it flows!


----------



## bbbarbbb

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398


Oh my, what a perfect combination....you look wonderful!


----------



## doves75

Oh wow!! This thread moves incredibly fast....I'm trying to catch up with all these great pictures H in action. Thank you for sharing and inspiring each other [emoji4][emoji4]



Acehuche said:


> Nice picture Doves




Thank you Acehuche [emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Looking very handsome. Beautiful bag and flowers.




Thank you for the compliment Moirai [emoji253]



periogirl28 said:


> Super blues! Thanks for sharing!




Thank you periogirl28 [emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Today in FSH at the refurbished jewellery area, Sequences shawl nicked from DH and Indigo Box Kelly
> View attachment 3153204




What a beautiful Kelly you have [emoji170][emoji170]. Match with gorgeous scarf [emoji108]&#127996;



Freckles1 said:


> Looking good doves75!!!




Thank you Freckles1[emoji253][emoji253]



Kat.Lee said:


> Very nice B and backdrop!




You are very kind Kat.Lee...I love all your action pictures [emoji259][emoji259]



Rami00 said:


> Nice heart shaped egg. LOL! I am just playing.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics.



Thank you my dear Rami00 [emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3153858




Oh my!! One of my fav blue....Blue de Galice right?? And the charms are so cute!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



stevenvuitton said:


> View attachment 3153653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have this Birkin at my store, and in honor of National handbag day, we took the Birkin and some other bad down to play with [emoji12], this is a B35 in Ciel Blue




What a really nice B, stevenvuitton [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!]




Another great look Kat. Have a wonderful dinner.


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052




Happy Sunday Kat!! All black and all gorgeous [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))




You definitely brightens the day ari. [emoji173]&#65039;



tammywks said:


> View attachment 3154194
> 
> 
> Wore my new Hippopolis in Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme when attending the scarf event at my H store yesterday.



Lovely actions pic and we are twin on the scarf 



Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.




Beautiful pic. Have a great weekend my dear.



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398




I'm smiling and feel happy just by seeing your outfit. Love [emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## Ccc1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398


Love your outfit, the H Orange looks great on you!


----------



## Rami00

Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!


----------



## Rami00

bbbarbbb said:


> SO lovely!
> 
> Hope I never run into you at Starbucks, I'm barely one step above Jammies to get coffee!  LOL



Hahaha! Trust me ..  Before 10am you'd see me in my Roots jammies/hoodie outfit too. I won't even dress up for the queen lol. The coffee love is real!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!



Such an interesting and lovely shot!



Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! Trust me ..  Before 10am you'd see me in my Roots jammies/hoodie outfit too. I won't even dress up for the queen lol. The coffee love is real!



Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

doves75 said:


> You are very kind Kat.Lee...I love all your action pictures [emoji259][emoji259]





doves75 said:


> Happy Sunday Kat!! All black and all gorgeous [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;







Love_Couture said:


> Another great look Kat. Have a wonderful dinner.



Thank you so much for your kind comments.


----------



## LaenaLovely

tammywks said:


> View attachment 3154194
> 
> 
> Wore my new Hippopolis in Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme when attending the scarf event at my H store yesterday.




I adore the color of your b!  Looks like the Tyger is checking it out too!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!




This looks fall gorgeous!  Great shot!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398




Omg!  What shawl is this?!?!?  Cashmere? I'm dying for it after seeing it on you!


----------



## slongson

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398


Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.



Great pic in a beautiful day !


----------



## Bobmops

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398



Such a happy color ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smile4me6

Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!




Gorgeous!!! Just like the rest of your collection!!! Love the color of the leaves as well!!


----------



## Pursebop

LaenaLovely said:


> To die for!  What pink is this?  I love love love it!



*it's the Hermes Pink otherwise known as bubble gum or barbie pink  From what I have been explained by real H affcianados is that it is the HOLY GRAIL PINK 
Thank you kindly LaenaLovely
*


Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I missed this post. Wow what a cute B25. Your pictures are always so creative and interesting!



*awww thank you  I love photography & bags so naturally ******** came to be *


----------



## Pursebop

Moirai said:


> Beautiful pic of beautiful things.



*Thank you kindly dear *


----------



## Pursebop

Love_Couture said:


> Very nice picture.  So colorful!





ari said:


> Gorgeous picture! I'll go to the reveal to see more of this beauty!



*Thank you beautifuls *


----------



## Pursebop

Graw said:


> Adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice bag and twillys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture! Very artistic.


*thank you dear Graw *


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052



You are ultimate luxury dream &#128525;!
Love all the H items (is shoes also H?)
Not mention the VCA and Cartier &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Mulan16 said:


> Love it! Nothing like an Hermes Orange kind of day!







bbbarbbb said:


> Oh my, what a perfect combination....you look wonderful!







doves75 said:


> Happy Sunday Kat!! All black and all gorgeous [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely brightens the day ari. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely actions pic and we are twin on the scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic. Have a great weekend my dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smiling and feel happy just by seeing your outfit. Love [emoji521][emoji521]







Ccc1 said:


> Love your outfit, the H Orange looks great on you!







LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  What shawl is this?!?!?  Cashmere? I'm dying for it after seeing it on you!







slongson said:


> Love the whole outfit!







Bobmops said:


> Such a happy color ! Thanks for sharing!




Thank you so much everyone, you're all very kind  I love orange, it's my favorite H colour  

LaenaLovely: Yes, it's the cashmere shawl, 140 cm. The CW is potiron.


----------



## Pursebop

*Hermes in yummy action...*


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *Hermes in yummy action...*



Ooooooh my God! So beautiful!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!




I love autumn leaves! *happy smile*


----------



## emilyrosie

******** said:


> *Hermes in yummy action...*


Another amazing shot ********  I absolutely crave your little pink beauty


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luckylove

******** said:


> *Hermes in yummy action...*



Beautiful photo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.



Gorgeous gorgeous shot!! Ur RH silk in is TDF Rami!!! The fall colors r in full bloom where I live too and I just love this time of the year best! Perfect weather to showcase ur perfect wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It's Rouge H! I am thinking constance in this color! LOL! Never ending list!!!



Omg!!! Rami! U won't believe it but I just wrote that on another thread and I swear I didn't even read ur comment here! I knew u wanted a C but I just thought how cool it would be if u get a C in RH and u just said it here!!!!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398



Gorgeous Thingumypuppy! Loving ur action shots with the two gorgeous shawls u got!!! Great taste!!!



Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!



Love the contrast Rami! The red against the yellow looks stunning!!! Brings out the color even more!!!



******** said:


> *Hermes in yummy action...*




Fab backdrop[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

******** said:


> *Hermes in yummy action...*




Totally amazing!  Agreed it is holy grail pink.  Wish I could have known you when I lived in Chi!  Gorgeous shot!


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!



Rami,  

Your silk in wallet is beautiful!  What color is it? Thanks!  

HGT


----------



## Rami00

HGT said:


> Rami,
> 
> Your silk in wallet is beautiful!  What color is it? Thanks!
> 
> HGT



Thank you! It's rouge H


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous shot!! Ur RH silk in is TDF Rami!!! The fall colors r in full bloom where I live too and I just love this time of the year best! Perfect weather to showcase ur perfect wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Omg!!! Rami! U won't believe it but I just wrote that on another thread and I swear I didn't even read ur comment here! I knew u wanted a C but I just thought how cool it would be if u get a C in RH and u just said it here!!!!



Thank you!! The trees look absolutely gorgeous.. yellows/orange/reds.. I have been trying to record these beautiful sites in my head through my eyes. 

We are on the same page on Rouge H. I think C would look absolutely gorgeous. The color is so deep .... I think it's the fall/winter talking. Here is eye candy. Look at this beauty with ghw.  pic taken from Google.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Loving the fall weather and the chance to wear my CSGMs [emoji173]&#65039;... Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!! The trees look absolutely gorgeous.. yellows/orange/reds.. I have been trying to record these beautiful sites in my head through my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> We are on the same page on Rouge H. I think C would look absolutely gorgeous. The color is so deep .... I think it's the fall/winter talking. Here is eye candy. Look at this beauty with ghw.  pic taken from Google.




Omg! Rami I died looking at the K with GHW in RH!!! Now I want a K in this[emoji24][emoji24] gorgeous eye candy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the fall weather and the chance to wear my CSGMs [emoji173]&#65039;... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154649



Stunning  

I love how your shawl picks up on your beautiful nude shoes too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Stunning
> 
> 
> 
> I love how your shawl picks up on your beautiful nude shoes too.




Thank u dear Rami!!! U rock!!! Thank u for ur super sweet words :Hugs!... Finding that the colors in this shawl pretty much goes with everything! Loving its versatility!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!! The trees look absolutely gorgeous.. yellows/orange/reds.. I have been trying to record these beautiful sites in my head through my eyes.
> 
> We are on the same page on Rouge H. I think C would look absolutely gorgeous. The color is so deep .... I think it's the fall/winter talking. Here is eye candy. Look at this beauty with ghw.  pic taken from Google.





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Rami I died looking at the K with GHW in RH!!! Now I want a K in this[emoji24][emoji24] gorgeous eye candy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




WOW! That Kelly is insanely gorgeous. Now I will have to arm wrestle both of you for it, just like on H website!!!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the fall weather and the chance to wear my CSGMs [emoji173]&#65039;... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154649



Beautiful! You have spectacular CSGMs. Love to see more.




******** said:


> *Hermes in yummy action...*



You pics are always so lovely and unique.




ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398



Love the orange colors. Beautiful shawl.




Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!



Beautiful pic with the color contrast.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the fall weather and the chance to wear my CSGMs [emoji173]&#65039;... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154649





Moirai said:


> WOW! That Kelly is insanely gorgeous. Now I will have to arm wrestle both of you for it, just like on H website!!!



LMAO! I don't blame you...It's so gorgeous! I hope it's only three of us fighting for it hahaha


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> WOW! That Kelly is insanely gorgeous. Now I will have to arm wrestle both of you for it, just like on H website!!!



Hehehe!!! Now now let's settle this nicely... Coz I suck at arm wrestle[emoji1][emoji1]



Moirai said:


> Beautiful! You have spectacular CSGMs. Love to see more.
> 
> 
> .



Thank u so much Moirai! I am so crazy about these cozy CSGMs[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> LMAO! I don't blame you...It's so gorgeous! I hope it's only three of us fighting for it hahaha




Hahaha!!! The owner of that bag better BEWARE!! And Rami I hope it's just the three of us! We can each take turns and ship to each other.. The sisterhood of the traveling Bag[emoji6][emoji6]?


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe!!! Now now let's settle this nicely... Coz I suck at arm wrestle[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> Thank u so much Moirai! I am so crazy about these cozy CSGMs[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Hahaha!!! The owner of that bag better BEWARE!! And Rami I hope it's just the three of us! We can each take turns and ship to each other.. The sisterhood of the traveling Bag[emoji6][emoji6]?



Ladies, I am down to share. So whoever gets it first? 4 months each sounds about right.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I am down for it. So whoever gets it first?




Oops! Back to arm wrestling then to decide who goes first[emoji1][emoji1]... Then I know for sure I am going last since I really am bad at it[emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Oops! Back to arm wrestling then to decide who goes first[emoji1][emoji1]... Then I know for sure I am going last since I really am bad at it[emoji16]



 four months each please. We all try to get our hands on it until then.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> four months each please. We all try to get our hands on it until then.




Hahaha!! That's sounds like a deal! Settled then [emoji375][emoji375].... Pls excuse the emoji! Couldn't find the one for the judge's gavel [emoji6]


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> four months each please. We all try to get our hands on it until then.





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!! That's sounds like a deal! Settled then [emoji375][emoji375].... Pls excuse the emoji! Couldn't find the one for the judge's gavel [emoji6]



LOL... I like the hammer.

Yes, sharing is a good thing.


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> Oh my!! One of my fav blue....Blue de Galice right?? And the charms are so cute!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;




Thank you Doves75. [emoji3]


----------



## Nikonina

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398




I wore the exact orange bag today too. I have my orange Brazil Maxi Twilly as a handle for my Picotin, too warm to wear any silk scarf today


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398



Love Brandebourgs so much!!!! Tried so hard to stop but ended up with 2 cws! This orange is heavenly with your pico!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> WOW! That Kelly is insanely gorgeous. Now I will have to arm wrestle both of you for it, just like on H website!!!







Rami00 said:


> LMAO! I don't blame you...It's so gorgeous! I hope it's only three of us fighting for it hahaha







eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe!!! Now now let's settle this nicely... Coz I suck at arm wrestle[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! The owner of that bag better BEWARE!! And Rami I hope it's just the three of us! We can each take turns and ship to each other.. The sisterhood of the traveling Bag[emoji6][emoji6]?







Rami00 said:


> Ladies, I am down to share. So whoever gets it first? 4 months each sounds about right.







Rami00 said:


> four months each please. We all try to get our hands on it until then.




Dear ladies, sorry to disappoint you all. Count me in please. 3 months a year for each now, Rami! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] And eternallove4bag, I'll start to train my wrestling skill !!! Now it occurs to me that I've seen quite a lot of Vintage box K in Rouge!! Anyway better get back to the topic before we get spank spank! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the fall weather and the chance to wear my CSGMs [emoji173]&#65039;... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154649




Elegant. Chic. Gorgeous. Love all your CGSMs!! Please post more!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Wish everyone a great week.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great week.
> View attachment 3154839




You always have the best colour combination! Such a fashion king. Wish you the same! [emoji146][emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You always have the best colour combination! Such a fashion king. Wish you the same! [emoji146][emoji4]




Ur comment made my day. Thank u so much Kat.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great week.
> View attachment 3154839



Another great shot! Happy Monday!


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> Today in FSH at the refurbished jewellery area, Sequences shawl nicked from DH and Indigo Box Kelly
> View attachment 3153204



Love love love this whole look!!



Simbacat said:


> Bought a pair of twillies for my geranium bolide relax [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3153205



These twillies look great on your bolide!


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> Love all the action pics. Have a great Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3153858



Love this!!  Love the Delvaux charm!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052





ari said:


> Horrible weather during the weekend)) trying to brighten it up)))



You ladies are killin' it!  Completely different outfits and yet both are just perfect!


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.



Just beautiful, Rami!  Love your pants, and shoes, and silk'in and...everything!!


----------



## klynneann

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398



This is great!



Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!



Very pretty.


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!! The trees look absolutely gorgeous.. yellows/orange/reds.. I have been trying to record these beautiful sites in my head through my eyes.
> 
> We are on the same page on Rouge H. I think C would look absolutely gorgeous. The color is so deep .... I think it's the fall/winter talking. Here is eye candy. Look at this beauty with ghw.  pic taken from Google.



Oh, this just takes my breath away...


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great week.
> View attachment 3154839



This is great!  What color is your behapi?


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Another great shot! Happy Monday!




Thank you Rami.


----------



## PrestigeH

klynneann said:


> Love this!!  Love the Delvaux charm!







klynneann said:


> This is great!  What color is your behapi?




Thank you Klynneann. The Hapi is two tones. One is blue and the one in the picture is a dark purplish red. Didn't really know the name of the colour.


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Klynneann. The Hapi is two tones. One is blue and the one in the picture is a dark purplish red. Didn't really know the name of the colour.



Ah, I think I know which one it might be.  Love it - thank you!


----------



## loves

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!! The trees look absolutely gorgeous.. yellows/orange/reds.. I have been trying to record these beautiful sites in my head through my eyes.
> 
> We are on the same page on Rouge H. I think C would look absolutely gorgeous. The color is so deep .... I think it's the fall/winter talking. Here is eye candy. Look at this beauty with ghw.  pic taken from Google.



rouge h and ghw is on my long-term wishlist, it is gorgeous!




PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great week.
> View attachment 3154839


hermes and boys, my favourite combination. lovely arm candy



eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the fall weather and the chance to wear my CSGMs [emoji173]&#65039;... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154649



gorgeous shawl and outfit


----------



## Kat.Lee

Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> hermes and boys, my favourite combination. lovely arm candy




Thank you Loves.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954




I will stop to ask for your number. Lol. Enjoy.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!



Love the look, as always. Have a great day!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous shot!! Ur RH silk in is TDF Rami!!! The fall colors r in full bloom where I live too and I just love this time of the year best! Perfect weather to showcase ur perfect wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Rami! U won't believe it but I just wrote that on another thread and I swear I didn't even read ur comment here! I knew u wanted a C but I just thought how cool it would be if u get a C in RH and u just said it here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Thingumypuppy! Loving ur action shots with the two gorgeous shawls u got!!! Great taste!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the contrast Rami! The red against the yellow looks stunning!!! Brings out the color even more!!!
> 
> Fab backdrop[emoji173]&#65039;







Moirai said:


> Beautiful! You have spectacular CSGMs. Love to see more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You pics are always so lovely and unique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the orange colors. Beautiful shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic with the color contrast.







Israeli_Flava said:


> Love Brandebourgs so much!!!! Tried so hard to stop but ended up with 2 cws! This orange is heavenly with your pico!







klynneann said:


> This is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty.




Thank you very much for all sweet comments!  

Israeli_Flava: I love this design too, I also have a Brandebourgs scarf in a dip dye purple color from years back. I were lucky only one of the cw fitted me this season or I would have been ending up with more than one too...


----------



## Mulan16

******** said:


> *Hermes in yummy action...*



Very yummy! Both bags are making my drool!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chiaoapple

In London on biz trip with Blue Izmir So Kelly (two tonr with Sapphire lining).


----------



## chiaoapple

Pic


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Pic




Beautiful combi.


----------



## periogirl28

chiaoapple said:


> Pic



What a lovely pic and bag!


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> *ari* - We're finally getting Fall weather here too with lots of rain.  Thanks for showing me how to brighten up a day with neutrals.  The red K is gorgeous !!


*chkpfbeliever*thank You! you are so kind!



LaenaLovely said:


> Ari- I love this whole look.  Camels and read are my favorite.  You certainly brightened up my day!  Thanks for sharing.


*LaenaLovely* The rouge Garance, has some Brownish piping and it goes fantastically with camel and beige.



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3153858







I love you ladies so much. Every time you post a pic.... "Darn, on point again" comes out of my mouth. So classy! Love it!

Kat, you are killing me with that Constance ... a lil everyday lol. Love everything in your pics :kiss:

Ari, I am loving the camel/beige too. Seems like more and more pieces making its way to my closet. Again, love everything in this pic :kiss:[/QUOTE]
*Rami* thank you!



Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look ari. Love this colour combination! Love everything! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


*Kat.Lee*Thank You you are so nice!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Ari, u r sooooo stylish darling!


thank You dear* Israeli_Flava*


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Saw the amazing video u posted and ur Tyger Tyger CW is drop dead gorgeous as r u!!! So point on every single time Kat.Lee! Just love seeing ur action shots [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Btw ur chanel dress is TDF!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color of B!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect shot Prestige H! U really nail it every time[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah! Kat.Lee can never get enough of ur shots!!! That C, ur dress and all the gorgeous accessories[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love love love love love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari u brightened up my day with ur gorgeous outfit and bag!


*eternallove* thank You!



tammywks said:


> View attachment 3154194
> 
> 
> Wore my new Hippopolis in Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme when attending the scarf event at my H store yesterday.


*tammywks* great picture!



Moirai said:


> That's a gorgeous blue. I like how you matched the bracelet to it. There's that coveted black rodeo again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, Kat! All your dresses are very elegant. The leather of C is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving your use of colors. Gorgeous bag and matching bracelet. Love your coat too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic. Congrats on new H. Beautiful bag.



*Moirai* Thank You 



Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.


*Rami* love these colors! fantastic look!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398


*ThingumyPoppy* amazing orange - happy look!


----------



## ari

Mulan16 said:


> Love the outfit! Is that a jacket or sweater you're wearing? It looks amazing! Love the way it flows!


*Mulan* Thank You - it is a  FERRAGAMO Cashmere coat from last year.



doves75 said:


> Happy Sunday Kat!! All black and all gorgeous [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely brightens the day ari. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely actions pic and we are twin on the scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic. Have a great weekend my dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smiling and feel happy just by seeing your outfit. Love [emoji521][emoji521]


thank You* doves*



Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!


*Rami* this is a beautiful picture!



******** said:


> *Hermes in yummy action...*


wow! ********** gorgeous!



Rami00 said:


> Thank you!! The trees look absolutely gorgeous.. yellows/orange/reds.. I have been trying to record these beautiful sites in my head through my eyes.
> 
> We are on the same page on Rouge H. I think C would look absolutely gorgeous. The color is so deep .... I think it's the fall/winter talking. Here is eye candy. Look at this beauty with ghw.  pic taken from Google.


Rami This is beautiful K!



eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the fall weather and the chance to wear my CSGMs [emoji173]&#65039;... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154649


*eternallove* amazing shawl! love it! what is it?


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great week.
> View attachment 3154839


*PrestigeH* beautiful and Unexpected combo!



Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954


*Kat.Lee* unother perfect outfit! love !


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> Pic



great combo ! love and beige and pastels!


----------



## ari

Back to work))


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> Back to work))




Love that red, Ari! Is it Rough H? Thanks.


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> Love that red, Ari! Is it Rough H? Thanks.



Thank You HGT, it is rouge Garance.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Back to work))



Fabulous. Impeccable look. Love everything!! Have a great day at work! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> Pic




Lovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> You ladies are killin' it!  Completely different outfits and yet both are just perfect!



Thank you. [emoji4]


PrestigeH said:


> I will stop to ask for your number. Lol. Enjoy.



LOL. Thank you. 



Love_Couture said:


> Love the look, as always. Have a great day!



Thank you so much. Same to you. 



ari said:


> *Kat.Lee* unother perfect outfit! love !



Thank you so much ari.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Back to work))




U look good. "Excuse me, are you a model?" Lol


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes


Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!


----------



## Kat.Lee

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!




What a beautiful B club bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful B club bag! [emoji173]&#65039;


 
Thank you...am drooling over ur croc Constance


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954




Kay lee...so perfect again.  I adore this top...the bow is so flirty and fun. Would you mind sharing who made it?


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Back to work))




Beautiful!  Love this look all around.  Black and pinky/red...perfection.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Back to work))



Another très elegant work outfit, 2 thumbs up.!


----------



## ellietilly

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!




Beautiful colours, enjoy your day!


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> Back to work))




Great look Ari, love all the reds.


----------



## ellietilly

chiaoapple said:


> Pic




Gorgeous colour combination!


----------



## PrestigeH

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!




Love ur Club B. Beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Kay lee...so perfect again.  I adore this top...the bow is so flirty and fun. Would you mind sharing who made it?




Thank you so much. Thanks for liking the top. It's from H. I think it's from early this year's collection. Thank you. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

chiaoapple said:


> Pic




Absolutely stunning picture!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ari said:


> *eternallove* thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tammywks* great picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moirai* Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rami* love these colors! fantastic look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ThingumyPoppy* amazing orange - happy look!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398




Miss this post. Beautiful match! Love Picotin and Brandebourgs!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> Miss this post. Beautiful match! Love Picotin and Brandebourgs!




Me too  Thanks!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving the fall weather and the chance to wear my CSGMs [emoji173]&#65039;... Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154649



That CSGM is perfect for your dress!&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear ladies, sorry to disappoint you all. Count me in please. 3 months a year for each now, Rami! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] And eternallove4bag, I'll start to train my wrestling skill !!! Now it occurs to me that I've seen quite a lot of Vintage box K in Rouge!! Anyway better get back to the topic before we get spank spank! [emoji16][emoji16]



Lol!!! Oh Kat.Lee love ur sense of humor!! Deal let's share for 3 months each then[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Elegant. Chic. Gorgeous. Love all your CGSMs!! Please post more!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank u so much Kat.Lee!!! U r the best and the sweetest!!! U all r going to get so tired of me and my CSGMs this fall/winter! Planning to bombard u all with my pics! Pls bear with me[emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> rouge h and ghw is on my long-term wishlist, it is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> hermes and boys, my favourite combination. lovely arm candy
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous shawl and outfit



Thank u so much loves[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> *Mulan* Thank You - it is a  FERRAGAMO Cashmere coat from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank You* doves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rami* this is a beautiful picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! ********** gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami This is beautiful K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eternallove* amazing shawl! love it! what is it?



Thank u so much ari! This is the Imperiales collections CW 15 I believe.



Bobmops said:


> That CSGM is perfect for your dress![emoji7]




Thank u so much my dear Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great week.
> View attachment 3154839



Another winning shot PrestigeH! Have an amazing week! Keep these fab shots coming pls!



Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954



My god Kat.Lee if that's what u look running errands then I don't know how u would look if u dressed formally.... No wait I know!!! STUNNING!!! I have seen u in different looks and in each and every one of them u look FABULOUS and STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Back to work))




Ooooh ari is that RH? U look so chic! Loving the pops of red[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. Thanks for liking the top. It's from H. I think it's from early this year's collection. Thank you. [emoji4][emoji8]



I should have guessed!  Thank you Kat Lee.


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954



Oh Kat,u are so sexy!!!All your posts make us drool!!Haha

Thks for sharing dear!I'm sure u have inspired alot of us here to dress up!!&#128537;


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Pic



So pretty!!! 



pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!




Ur bag just stopped me in my tracks pinkmacaroon!!! Stunning!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Another winning shot PrestigeH! Have an amazing week! Keep these fab shots coming pls!




Thank you Eternallove4bag. Have an amazing week too.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Thank you ellietilly and PrestigeH !! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825;

And it IS a gorgeous H combo, Kat.Lee


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Oh Kat.Lee love ur sense of humor!! Deal let's share for 3 months each then[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Done deal! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;
> 
> Thank u so much Kat.Lee!!! U r the best and the sweetest!!! U all r going to get so tired of me and my CSGMs this fall/winter! Planning to bombard u all with my pics! Pls bear with me[emoji12]



No no no. Not at a slightest would we get tired of your pleasant pics! Don't worry about that and keep it coming please. It has almost become my daily routine work - check out TPF!! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> My god Kat.Lee if that's what u look running errands then I don't know how u would look if u dressed formally.... No wait I know!!! STUNNING!!! I have seen u in different looks and in each and every one of them u look FABULOUS and STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



HUGS HUGS HUGS to you!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> I should have guessed!  Thank you Kat Lee.



You're welcome and you are very sharp![emoji4]


ice75 said:


> Oh Kat,u are so sexy!!!All your posts make us drool!!Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Thks for sharing dear!I'm sure u have inspired alot of us here to dress up!![emoji11]



Oh thank you so much. Appreciate your compliment. You are very kind. [emoji4][emoji4]



pinkmacaroon said:


> Thank you ellietilly and PrestigeH !! &#9825; &#9825; &#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> And it IS a gorgeous H combo, Kat.Lee



Thanks a lot *pinkmacaroon*.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear ladies, sorry to disappoint you all. Count me in please. 3 months a year for each now, Rami! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] And eternallove4bag, I'll start to train my wrestling skill !!! Now it occurs to me that I've seen quite a lot of Vintage box K in Rouge!! Anyway better get back to the topic before we get spank spank! [emoji16][emoji16]




Hello ladies, what about I will save u all the trouble of wrestling. Just let me have the Kelly. Come on. [emoji317][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> No no no. Not at a slightest would we get tired of your pleasant pics! Don't worry about that and keep it coming please. It has almost become my daily routine work - check out TPF!! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]




Thank u dear Kat.Lee! I am beginning to absolutely love the early mornings before I go to work and the late evenings... These r the best part of my days.. the time when I get to check TPF and the lovely pics!!! This is my eye tonic for the day [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hello ladies, what about I will save u all the trouble of wrestling. Just let me have the Kelly. Come on. [emoji317][emoji12]




Hahahaha Prestige H now we have 5 of us wrestling? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha Prestige H now we have 5 of us wrestling? [emoji23][emoji23]




Five of us can start a tournament. Will go by rounds to the final. Lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Five of us can start a tournament. Will go by rounds to the final. Lol




Rolling with laughter!!! Omg!! One thing is established!! We r all H lovers and fanatics [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha Prestige H now we have 5 of us wrestling? [emoji23][emoji23]







PrestigeH said:


> Five of us can start a tournament. Will go by rounds to the final. Lol







eternallove4bag said:


> Rolling with laughter!!! Omg!! One thing is established!! We r all H lovers and fanatics [emoji23][emoji23]




LOL [emoji79][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954





ari said:


> Back to work))



Beautiful pics ladies!


----------



## marbella8

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398



Lovely!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha Prestige H now we have 5 of us wrestling? [emoji23][emoji23]





PrestigeH said:


> Five of us can start a tournament. Will go by rounds to the final. Lol





Kat.Lee said:


> LOL [emoji79][emoji81][emoji81]



At this pace we will end up with 1 week per year/person


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> At this pace we will end up with 1 week per year/person




Hahaha!!! This promises to be a good day!!! I haven't laughed this much as I have since morning today and last evening [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## marbella8

Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954



Kat- always feminine and gorgeous!


----------



## marbella8

ari said:


> Back to work))



Parfait!!!!!! Love the sleeve cuffs showing from the jacket, love the red nails and H bracelet and scarf and bag. So polished and sophisticated. Perfect, perfect, perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## ellietilly

Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! This promises to be a good day!!! I haven't laughed this much as I have since morning today and last evening [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Ha ha me too. This place brings happiness. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138




That is a nice evie. Love the green highlight on the scarf. Great shot. [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

marbella8 said:


> Lovely!




Thank you


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138




Love Evie! Wish you a great casual day and keep warm!! (Gosh I sound like a mum!)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Israeli_Flava said:


> So cute!!! Is your evvie Blue Atoll????



Yes, it is 







tammywks said:


> View attachment 3154194
> 
> 
> Wore my new Hippopolis in Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme when attending the scarf event at my H store yesterday.




so cute! Love ur 'headshot' too 






Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful day for the long holiday weekend! silk in taking the front seat .... Going for a quick coffee run.






Rami00 said:


> Just being silly here. I thought tpfers would appreciate the beautiful colors. seriously, how beautiful are the leaves. Yellow is such an happy color!



Nothing is wrong as long as u r happy! Thanks for bringing us a happy shot 








Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954




you look so stylish for errand...






ari said:


> Back to work))



you are making the whole work suit look so cool






pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!



Lovely B club! Isn't hard to maintain in this color? I had a similar color once but decide to let go because I really can't see myself maintaining it






eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! This promises to be a good day!!! I haven't laughed this much as I have since morning today and last evening [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



You all make my day! Thank you!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous. Impeccable look. Love everything!! Have a great day at work! [emoji173]&#65039;


*Kat.* Thank You!


PrestigeH said:


> U look good. "Excuse me, are you a model?" Lol


~LOL!!*PrestigeH* thank You!


pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!



This is a beautiful bag!



LaenaLovely said:


> Beautiful!  Love this look all around.  Black and pinky/red...perfection.


*LaenaLovely* Thank You - its navy, but I cant capture it well!



periogirl28 said:


> Another très elegant work outfit, 2 thumbs up.!


*periogirl,* thank you!


ellietilly said:


> Great look Ari, love all the reds.


*ellietilly* Thank You!


----------



## Kat.Lee

marbella8 said:


> Kat- always feminine and gorgeous!







atomic110 said:


> you look so stylish for errand...




Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Another winning shot PrestigeH! Have an amazing week! Keep these fab shots coming pls!
> 
> 
> 
> My god Kat.Lee if that's what u look running errands then I don't know how u would look if u dressed formally.... No wait I know!!! STUNNING!!! I have seen u in different looks and in each and every one of them u look FABULOUS and STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh ari is that RH? U look so chic! Loving the pops of red[emoji173]&#65039;



*eternallove* it is rouge Garance



Rami00 said:


> Beautiful pics ladies!


Thank You* Rami*



marbella8 said:


> Parfait!!!!!! Love the sleeve cuffs showing from the jacket, love the red nails and H bracelet and scarf and bag. So polished and sophisticated. Perfect, perfect, perfect!!!!!!!


*marbella* this is a great compliment! thank You!



ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138


*ellietilly* love this look and the contrast with the elegant shoes!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Yes, it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cute! Love ur 'headshot' too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is wrong as long as u r happy! Thanks for bringing us a happy shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look so stylish for errand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are making the whole work suit look so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely B club! Isn't hard to maintain in this color? I had a similar color once but decide to let go because I really can't see myself maintaining it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all make my day! Thank you!



Thank You *atomic*


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> *eternallove* it is rouge Garance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You* Rami*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *marbella* this is a great compliment! thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ellietilly* love this look and the contrast with the elegant shoes!




Thank u ari! RG looks great!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *




Hope u had a fabulous trip tonkamama! U and ur B look stunning!


----------



## ellietilly

tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *




Black B30 is super stylish!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur bag just stopped me in my tracks pinkmacaroon!!! Stunning!


 


Thank you, eternallove4bag!!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *


 
Very stylish, Tonkamama...love the whole look  ^_^


----------



## Beads123

My lovely new Colvert bolide on floor of train.


----------



## Love_Couture

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!



WOW, great B.  Have a great day!


----------



## Beads123

Much happier. I now have a seat [emoji3]


----------



## Love_Couture

ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!



Love the color of your Evie.  May I ask what is it?  I always wear jeans and dark blue shades fit well!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Atomic110: Lovely B club! Isn't hard to maintain in this color? I had a similar color once but decide to let go because I really can't see myself maintaining it




Thank you Atomic110!.... so we're once bag twin then been having it for almost 2 years I think and so far it's ok...but I don't use it very often either




and thank you Ari!


----------



## bluenavy

tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *


 
love your B


----------



## bluenavy

ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138


 


Love the color on your evie


----------



## bluenavy

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!




gorgeous B


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138



What a cool look, love that scarf, must explore this option! Thanks for sharing! 



tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *



That's a simple but chic outfit!


----------



## bluenavy

chiaoapple said:


> Pic


 
Your so Kelly is very cute


----------



## periogirl28

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Going out for some pastries with Picotin and Brandebourgs
> 
> View attachment 3154394
> View attachment 3154395
> View attachment 3154398



What a sunny and cheerful combination, must be stunning in the Autumn light!


----------



## emilyrosie

tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *


Great shot!


----------



## periogirl28

Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.



gorgeous B! am using my rouge H box K32 too


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> gorgeous B! am using my rouge H box K32 too




Oh please share so we can admire it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Beads123 said:


> My lovely new Colvert bolide on floor of train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155286
> View attachment 3155286







Beads123 said:


> Much happier. I now have a seat [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155291



Gorgeous bolide in a gorgeous color[emoji7][emoji7]



ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138



Ur Evie is so pretty! 



periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.
> 
> View attachment 3155321
> 
> View attachment 3155325




This time I truly almost fainted!!! How gorgeous is that RH B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; with ur neutral clothes!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.



Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  That's all I can say......


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Oh please share so we can admire it!



I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.
> 
> View attachment 3155321
> 
> View attachment 3155325



hallelujah!!!!!!!! Thank you for posting Rouge H


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> !!!


Awesome Rouge H shots on the thread. How are you surviving? LOL! Just checking in.


chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991
> 
> View attachment 3155407



Gorgeous! Would love to see more mod shots.


----------



## Rami00

Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.

Also, some autumn eye candy!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!



Absolutely GORGEOUS Rami!! And a Happy Thanksgiving to you too! I'm still in a food coma, made even worse by the fact that my birthday always falls on this weekend, so it's a double-header and a caloric catastrophe!


----------



## thyme

Rami00 said:


> Awesome Rouge H shots on the thread. How are you surviving? LOL! Just checking in.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Would love to see more mod shots.



thanks *Rami00* will try! you and a few others are doing a great job keeping this thread active  keep posting the fab pics!



Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!



gorgeous pic of your B! autumn is my favourite season..would love to go see the fabulous autumn colours in Canada..one day..and happy holidays to you!


----------



## MSO13

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!




beautiful photos Rami!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS Rami!! And a Happy Thanksgiving to you too! I'm still in a food coma, made even worse by the fact that my birthday always falls on this weekend, so it's a double-header and a caloric catastrophe!


Omg! I don't even know where to begin. Thanks giving weekend should actually be called Food comma weekend! Happy birthday sweetheart! Wish you lot success, wealth and most important of all HEALTH :kiss: 


chincac said:


> thanks *Rami00* will try! you and a few others are doing a great job keeping this thread active  keep posting the fab pics!
> gorgeous pic of your B! autumn is my favourite season..would love to go see the fabulous autumn colours in Canada..one day..and happy holidays to you!



Thank you! Fall is the most beautiful season in Canada... Real treat to the eyes. You should definitely visit.


----------



## MSO13

I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Omg! I don't even know where to begin. Thanks giving weekend should actually be called Food comma weekend! Happy birthday sweetheart! Wish you lot success, wealth and most important of all HEALTH :kiss:
> 
> 
> Thank you! Fall is the most beautiful season in Canada... Real treat to the eyes. You should definitely visit.



Ah thank you dear Rami...you are so sweet!  I will take a photo of my birthday present tomorrow. My daughters gave me the black and white cw of the Tyger Tyger CSGM, and as much as I loved our warm weather this weekend, I am eager for the colder temps coming this week so I can wear my shawls (I know....careful what you wish for, especially with our long winters!!).


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437



How could we possibly tire of that beautiful Kelly, MrsOwen?!! And it looks amazing with your H Comme...perfect pairing  I'm so happy you love your Kelly. They're wonderful bags, and I can only imagine that having one that's an SO makes the experience that much more special.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138




You look wonderful....I bet you made the chores more fun and stylish with that bag!


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437




No way could we tire of your fab shots!  I love the Kelly and that gorgeous silk.  Looks matched to perfection.  Now that silk is on my list...which is a mile long after joining this forum.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!




Omg!  I am loving our artistic photos.  RC is def something to be handful for!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.
> 
> View attachment 3155321
> 
> View attachment 3155325




Periogorl28 - you look so fall crisp with that oatmeal/heather with the wine rh.  I love how you hinted at the color in your jewelry!


----------



## LaenaLovely

chiaoapple said:


> Pic




So Kelly!  So cute!


----------



## temps

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!




Love your Birkin Club and such a cute charm!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!



I LOVE LOVE ur RC Rami!!! Happy Thanksgiving to u and ur family! Such a happy color and with the fall colors it really looks spectacular to say the least [emoji7][emoji7]



Rami00 said:


> Awesome Rouge H shots on the thread. How are you surviving? LOL! Just checking in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Would love to see more mod shots.




Omg!!! Not good at all Rami [emoji24][emoji24]... It's as though all the forces r getting together to tempt us!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437



No way!!! That etain K is drool worthy!!! Pls keep the shots coming[emoji173]&#65039;



chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155407




Dying here!!! All these gorgeous shots not helping!!! Fabulous K chincac[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share



looking good! which design is that? and thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> looking good! which design is that? and thank you




Thank u so much chincac! It's Cavaliers De Caucase!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471




You look so stunning!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471




You rock girl!! Love everything, the dress, clic clacs, shoes!! Fabulous look. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437



Fabulous look!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!




Are you a amateur photographer? Awesome shots!! Happy Thanks Giving to all Canadian TPFers!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Beads123 said:


> My lovely new Colvert bolide on floor of train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155286
> View attachment 3155286







Beads123 said:


> Much happier. I now have a seat [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155291




Lovely Colvert Bolide and well matched scarf!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *




Gorgeous look!!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471



Our shawl queen is back with mod shot! LOVE it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Omg! I don't even know where to begin. Thanks giving weekend should actually be called Food comma weekend! Happy birthday sweetheart! Wish you lot success, wealth and most important of all HEALTH :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Fall is the most beautiful season in Canada... Real treat to the eyes. You should definitely visit.




That thought is still rolling in my head. Remember?!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Our shawl queen is back with mod shot! LOVE it!



Yayy! More more more please *eternallove4bag*!!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Ah thank you dear Rami...you are so sweet!  I will take a photo of my birthday present tomorrow. My daughters gave me the black and white cw of the Tyger Tyger CSGM, and as much as I loved our warm weather this weekend, I am eager for the colder temps coming this week so I can wear my shawls (I know....careful what you wish for, especially with our long winters!!).


How sweet! I can't wait to see the pics. 


LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  I am loving our artistic photos.  RC is def something to be handful for!


Thank you :kiss:


Kat.Lee said:


> Are you a amateur photographer? Awesome shots!! Happy Thanks Giving to all Canadian TPFers!!


Thank you Kat! I am sitting on my couch right now ... Stuffed and can't even move. You get the picture lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> That thought is still rolling in my head. Remember?!



I absolutely do


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Kat! I am sitting on my couch right now ... Stuffed and can't even move. You get the picture lol




Couch potato?! [emoji23]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

periogirl28 said:


> What a sunny and cheerful combination, must be stunning in the Autumn light!




Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> You look so stunning!



Thank u so much LaenaLovely[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> You rock girl!! Love everything, the dress, clic clacs, shoes!! Fabulous look. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hugs and more hugs for u Kat.Lee [emoji8][emoji8] u ladies sure know how to inspire me[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Our shawl queen is back with mod shot! LOVE it!



Hahahaha! Oh Rami u r too cute!!! Thank u! I warned u all that u all r going to be bombarded with my shawl action shots this fall/winter [emoji6][emoji6]



Kat.Lee said:


> Yayy! More more more please *eternallove4bag*!!



Sweet sweet Kat.Lee!!! Oh u and Rami r the best!!! U two seriously make my day so much more fun and always put a smile on my face!!! U ladies ROCK[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Couch potato?! [emoji23]



Yes! Fully loaded  (butter,bacon,cheese and sour cream)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Couch potato?! [emoji23]




Hehehe! Rami, seriously? [emoji1][emoji1]. Dying to see ur mod shots from the Thanksgiving!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437




Beautiful outfit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Yes! Fully loaded  (butter,bacon,cheese and sour cream)




Omg!!! Now I want at least three out of those 4 [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658



Baaaam! Nailed it. Loveeeee the whole look especially your jacket . May I know who makes it?


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658




So beautiful.... As always Kat.  Have a great day!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## doves75

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!



 Beautiful pictures Rami00



chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155407




She's lovely [emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.
> 
> View attachment 3155321
> 
> View attachment 3155325




Simply chic periogirl28



MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437




Nice ensemble MrsOwen3



eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471




Beautiful [emoji106]



Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658




Nice pic Kat.Lee. BP is such a chameleon and I love it [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## chiaoapple

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!



Love! The charm is genius!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous B



Thanks much bluenavy, temps, Love_couture and chiaoapple!!  (i don't know how to insert multiple quotes in 1 post :d)


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658



Very nice!! ^_^


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!



Woaaaa! Love this beauty ... Color combo is stunning! I totally passed on club  birkins without even looking at em  :cry:


----------



## ellietilly

Beads123 said:


> Much happier. I now have a seat [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155291




Beautiful colour, the leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Baaaam! Nailed it. Loveeeee the whole look especially your jacket . May I know who makes it?




Thank you dear. Jacket is from Gucci. [emoji8]


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658




Love all the blues, happy Tuesday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> So beautiful.... As always Kat.  Have a great day!  [emoji173]&#65039;







doves75 said:


> Nice pic Kat.Lee. BP is such a chameleon and I love it [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]







pinkmacaroon said:


> Very nice!! ^_^



Thank you so much *Love_Couture, doves75, pinkmacaroon*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Love all the blues, happy Tuesday!




Thank you dear. [emoji8] Same to you! [emoji4]


----------



## ellietilly

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437




Who could possibly tire of pictures of a beautiful Kelly!! Looking fabulous!


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!




Absolutely stunning, happy Canadian Thanksgiving.


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658



love this too



eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471



i totally get your obsession with csgms! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437



classy and chic!



Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!




beautiful rami



chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991
> 
> View attachment 3155407



chincac it's almost as gorgeous as you 



periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.
> 
> View attachment 3155321
> 
> View attachment 3155325



beautiful pics periogirl and loving the RH box



Beads123 said:


> My lovely new Colvert bolide on floor of train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155286
> View attachment 3155286



my favourite bag and it's wonderful in colvert!



tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *



you look lovely, love the shoes too



ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138



love the eve and the scarf is gorgeous! i love it



pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!



very nice and cute charm too



ari said:


> Back to work))



gorgeous ari! love the reds



chiaoapple said:


> Pic


how lovely, i love the colour



Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954



always looking good kat.lee


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471




Love the outfit and the colors. Thanks for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> love this too
> 
> always looking good kat.lee




Thank you so much for you kind words.


----------



## tonkamama

*eternallove4bag, ellietilly, pinkmacaroon, bluenavy ~ thank you very much! *



eternallove4bag said:


> Hope u had a fabulous trip tonkamama! U and ur B look stunning!





ellietilly said:


> Black B30 is super stylish!





pinkmacaroon said:


> Very stylish, Tonkamama...love the whole look  ^_^





bluenavy said:


> love your B


----------



## tonkamama

*periogirl28, emilyrosie & Kat.Lee ~ thank you for your kind compliments .  *



periogirl28 said:


> That's a simple but chic outfit!





emilyrosie said:


> Great shot!





Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous look!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you Loves!!  I love the these sandals, so comfortable I can walk in them all day.  
*


loves said:


> you look lovely, love the shoes too


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Rami00 said:


> Woaaaa! Love this beauty ... Color combo is stunning! I totally passed on club  birkins without even looking at em  :cry:



Thank you Rami!! ...u'll get another one soon ^_^


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

*periogirl28 & chincac...*Just beautiful!!  



periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, *RH Box Birkin* and the changing colours near home.
> 
> View attachment 3155321
> 
> View attachment 3155325





chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the *vintage K* from 1991
> 
> View attachment 3155407


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag ~ Lovely CSGM!  



eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471



Kat.Lee ~ Rocker chic!!  I love this outfit!!  



Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> *periogirl28 & chincac...*Just beautiful!!



Thank you! 



loves said:


> love this too
> 
> 
> 
> i totally get your obsession with csgms!
> 
> 
> 
> classy and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful rami
> 
> 
> 
> chincac it's almost as gorgeous as you
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pics periogirl and loving the RH box
> 
> 
> 
> my favourite bag and it's wonderful in colvert!
> 
> 
> 
> you look lovely, love the shoes too
> 
> 
> 
> love the eve and the scarf is gorgeous! i love it
> 
> 
> 
> very nice and cute charm too
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous ari! love the reds
> 
> 
> how lovely, i love the colour
> 
> 
> 
> always looking good kat.lee



Loves! 



doves75 said:


> Beautiful pictures Rami00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's lovely [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply chic periogirl28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ensemble MrsOwen3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic Kat.Lee. BP is such a chameleon and I love it [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you very much!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!



Sigh, how lovely! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437



Stunning neutrals! 



LaenaLovely said:


> Periogorl28 - you look so fall crisp with that oatmeal/heather with the wine rh.  I love how you hinted at the color in your jewelry!



Thank you! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous bolide in a gorgeous color[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Ur Evie is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I truly almost fainted!!! How gorgeous is that RH B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; with ur neutral clothes!!!



Do I have to resus? Hahah thanks so much! 



Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  That's all I can say......



Oh thank you so much! 



chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991
> 
> View attachment 3155407



Chincac you have a lovely and well curated collection, some pieces I would sooo run away with!  I look forward to more action shots!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> hallelujah!!!!!!!! Thank you for posting Rouge H



Matches you new wallet!


----------



## ellietilly

Love_Couture said:


> Love the color of your Evie.  May I ask what is it?  I always wear jeans and dark blue shades fit well!




Hi Love_Couture, 

Thank you, it's Blue Abyss - a really stunning blue imo! It just seems to go with everything.


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kat.Lee ~ Rocker chic!!  I love this outfit!!




Thank you *tonkamama*


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Matches you new wallet!



I know right! You are killing me.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Matches you new wallet!





ellietilly said:


> Absolutely stunning, happy Canadian Thanksgiving.





loves said:


> beautiful rami





periogirl28 said:


> Sigh, how lovely!
> 
> Thank you everyone! Happy Tuesday :kiss:


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> I know right! You are killing me.




Omg sorry for the typo! YOUR new wallet. 

Be patient. You will probably find your RH bag. For Box, a bit more time is required!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471



Wow! Lucky you, Eternallove4bags !! So many nice CSGM &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658



So lovely shades of blue , very spring like  !&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471


*eternallove*
absolutely beautiful and the matching bracelets!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.
> 
> View attachment 3155321
> 
> View attachment 3155325


*periogirl* that  RH Box Birkin is amazing!


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991
> 
> View attachment 3155407



*chincac*, love the K, she looks so young!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!



rami, aaaaaaaah you are killing me today!


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437



*MrsOwen* fab look, so soft and beautiful. Love the shoes!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658



*Kat *another killer outfit! the blue looks so nice on you!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658



Ahhh!  Kat Lee...again.  So beautiful.  I love how the blue in your jacket looks with your B!  I just love your in actions shots.  Keep them coming!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658




Ooooh! Love the way ur jacket matches with ur gorgeous bag!!! Kat.Lee seriously is there any color that doesn't look good on u? U wear everything fabulously and with so much style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

doves75 said:


> Beautiful pictures Rami00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's lovely [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply chic periogirl28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ensemble MrsOwen3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic Kat.Lee. BP is such a chameleon and I love it [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank u doves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> love this too
> 
> 
> 
> i totally get your obsession with csgms!
> 
> 
> 
> classy and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful rami
> 
> 
> 
> chincac it's almost as gorgeous as you
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pics periogirl and loving the RH box
> 
> 
> 
> my favourite bag and it's wonderful in colvert!
> 
> 
> 
> you look lovely, love the shoes too
> 
> 
> 
> love the eve and the scarf is gorgeous! i love it
> 
> 
> 
> very nice and cute charm too
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous ari! love the reds
> 
> 
> how lovely, i love the colour
> 
> 
> 
> always looking good kat.lee



Thank u! Totally obsessed and can't even deny [emoji23]



Love_Couture said:


> Love the outfit and the colors. Thanks for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;



U r super sweet Love_Couture! Thank u[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag ~ Lovely CSGM!
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee ~ Rocker chic!!  I love this outfit!!



Thank u so much tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Wow! Lucky you, Eternallove4bags !! So many nice CSGM [emoji7][emoji8]



Thank u Bopmops! Shawls and clic clacs r my Waterloo [emoji24]



ari said:


> *eternallove*
> 
> absolutely beautiful and the matching bracelets!




Thank u so much ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

Beads123 said:


> Much happier. I now have a seat [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155291



I love colvert and your bolide looks beautiful in it, and with the matching scarf!



periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.
> 
> View attachment 3155321
> 
> View attachment 3155325



So pretty!



chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991
> 
> View attachment 3155407



sigh.  



Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!



Happy Thanksgiving, Rami!  (a little late!)


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437



Never tired - keep the beautiful shots comin'!



eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471



I love the colors in this shawl - so pretty with your dress and shoes!



Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658



Just lovely, Kat.Lee!


----------



## Bobmops

After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my 
Maxi-twilly &#128563;
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> 
> Also, some autumn eye candy!



Wow, how did I miss that ?! Great bag , great picture !


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my
> Maxi-twilly &#128563;
> Happy Tuesday!


Bobmops,
Beautiful, looks great on you '


----------



## ari

loves said:


> love this too
> 
> 
> 
> i totally get your obsession with csgms!
> 
> 
> 
> classy and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful rami
> 
> 
> 
> chincac it's almost as gorgeous as you
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pics periogirl and loving the RH box
> 
> 
> 
> my favourite bag and it's wonderful in colvert!
> 
> 
> 
> you look lovely, love the shoes too
> 
> 
> 
> love the eve and the scarf is gorgeous! i love it
> 
> 
> 
> very nice and cute charm too
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous ari! love the reds
> 
> 
> how lovely, i love the colour
> 
> 
> 
> always looking good kat.lee



Thank you Loves!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Bobmops,
> Beautiful, looks great on you '



Thank you ,Ari ! Extremely pleasant to receive compliments from you !


----------



## Love_Couture

Bobmops said:


> After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my
> Maxi-twilly &#128563;
> Happy Tuesday!



Very beautiful.  Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my
> 
> Maxi-twilly [emoji15]
> 
> Happy Tuesday!




Wow LOVE this CW. Very beautiful!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow LOVE this CW. Very beautiful!!



It is great colors ! Thanks you Kat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> So lovely shades of blue , very spring like  ![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much. Trying to grab the last bit of warm weather here. 



ari said:


> *Kat *another killer outfit! the blue looks so nice on you!



Thank you *ari* for your kind comment. 



LaenaLovely said:


> Ahhh!  Kat Lee...again.  So beautiful.  I love how the blue in your jacket looks with your B!  I just love your in actions shots.  Keep them coming!



Thank you *LaenaLovely* for your nice comment. You are too kind. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh! Love the way ur jacket matches with ur gorgeous bag!!! Kat.Lee seriously is there any color that doesn't look good on u? U wear everything fabulously and with so much style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are always so kind and sweet. Thank you. Appreciate it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> Just lovely, Kat.Lee!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful.  Happy Tuesday!



Thank you !&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

klynneann said:


> Never tired - keep the beautiful shots comin'!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors in this shawl - so pretty with your dress and shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Just lovely, Kat.Lee!




Thank u so much klynneann [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my
> 
> Maxi-twilly [emoji15]
> 
> Happy Tuesday!




R u kidding me? U look stunning Bopmops!!! Love it!!


----------



## shanice_lim

With my favourite CDC in black for a cold day here in Oslo! Thanks for letting me share ladies!!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> R u kidding me? U look stunning Bopmops!!! Love it!!



You are most kind as always!&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

shanice_lim said:


> View attachment 3156168
> 
> 
> With my favourite CDC in black for a cold day here in Oslo! Thanks for letting me share ladies!!



Great pic!


----------



## carlinha

Hello all!

It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...

My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace 
(Dress by Zimmermann)


----------



## marina230

carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> 
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)


 Looking amazing as always!!!


----------



## periogirl28

carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> 
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)



Fabulous!


----------



## Bobmops

carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> 
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)



Great outfit!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tonkamama

carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> 
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)



Love your Kelly cut!  Amazing little clutch, one of my favorite, lucky girl!


----------



## the petite lady

shanice_lim said:


> View attachment 3156168
> 
> 
> With my favourite CDC in black for a cold day here in Oslo! Thanks for letting me share ladies!!


What a beautiful picture! I love your sweater, and your CDC!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my
> 
> Maxi-twilly [emoji15]
> 
> Happy Tuesday!




Don't be silly!  You look amazing...those blues/greens.  I love it!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my
> 
> Maxi-twilly [emoji15]
> 
> Happy Tuesday!




No way, any Hermes in action is enjoyed and admired! Thanks!


----------



## bluenavy

shanice_lim said:


> View attachment 3156168
> 
> 
> With my favourite CDC in black for a cold day here in Oslo! Thanks for letting me share ladies!!


 
so pretty


----------



## periogirl28

My action shot today. 
Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> Don't be silly!  You look amazing...those blues/greens.  I love it!



Thank your, dear LaenaLovely&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 3156288



Wow , so great look ! Thank you for kindness!)


----------



## emilyrosie

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658


Fabulous!!! Your outfits inspire me.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 3156288


 
 On point!


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my
> Maxi-twilly &#128563;
> Happy Tuesday!




Are you for real? It looks absolutely gorg on you and such a stunning shot.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> rami, aaaaaaaah you are killing me today!


 


Bobmops said:


> Wow, how did I miss that ?! Great bag , great picture !


 
Thank you ladies! You are the best :kiss:


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Are you for real? It looks absolutely gorg on you and such a stunning shot.



Thanks Rami , you are &#128519;!)


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 3156288




Love the boots! So envy that you can snatch a pair on sale!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Wow , so great look ! Thank you for kindness!)




Thank you! Do post more please! 



Rami00 said:


> On point!




Merci!



HGT said:


> Love the boots! So envy that you can snatch a pair on sale!




I think it's because H was going to discontinue this colour for the Jumping boots, so these went on sale.


----------



## Beads123

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous bolide in a gorgeous color[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Thank you - so happy to have this one in my collection.


----------



## Beads123

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely Colvert Bolide and well matched scarf!!



Thanks Kat.Lee.  My new favourite bag and 'must have' Tyger Tyger' scarf.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Beads123

klynneann said:


> I love colvert and your bolide looks beautiful in it, and with the matching scarf!



Thank you Klynneann.


----------



## Beads123

ellietilly said:


> Beautiful colour, the leather looks scrumptious!


Thanks ellietilly.  You're absolutely right about the leather.


----------



## Beads123

loves said:


> my favourite bag and it's wonderful in colvert!



Thanks loves.  Very quickly becoming my favourite bag too


----------



## eternallove4bag

carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> 
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)



Amazing! Ur kelly cut looks fab!!



periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 3156288



U always look so amazing!!! Love ur orange C and the entire look[emoji173]&#65039;



shanice_lim said:


> View attachment 3156168
> 
> 
> With my favourite CDC in black for a cold day here in Oslo! Thanks for letting me share ladies!!




Beautiful!!


----------



## Love_Couture

shanice_lim said:


> View attachment 3156168
> 
> 
> With my favourite CDC in black for a cold day here in Oslo! Thanks for letting me share ladies!!



Classic CDC.  Beautiful picture.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chloesam

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437




Gorgeous K! Gorgeous scarf! And gorgeous CDC! Perfect nice casual outfit MrsOwens! Bravo!


----------



## Chloesam

periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 3156288




Congrats periogirl! I am so happy for you! What a stunning Constance! You look amazing in this outfit! I was there on Saturday as well. I saw so many people getting large H boxes. I am so glad you were one of them!


----------



## Chloesam

eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471




You look stunning eternallove4bag! Gorgeous CSGM!


----------



## Chloesam

pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> 
> 
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!




Gorgeous! What a stunning bag! I really want a club; are they still taking SO's for them? I thought I remember hearing that they were no longer offered?


----------



## Chloesam

chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155407




Love this bag so much chincac! This is on my wish list!


----------



## Chloesam

ari said:


> Back to work))




Stunning outfit ari! Absolute perfection!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 3156288




Darn you periogirl..you keep making me add things to my list!  Love the jumping boots.  And, goes w/out saying...that C is amazing!


----------



## Chloesam

Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954




Just Gorgeous Kat.Lee! Perfect right down to your sadals! Well done!


----------



## LaenaLovely

I adore the Kelly cut /Corfu combo!


----------



## PhoenixH

Loving everyone's action shots! Here's my small contribution today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chloesam

Been traveling home from Paris and didn't have wifi for a couple days. Went into my local H today to pick up my Apple Watch.  So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic H. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chloesam said:


> You look stunning eternallove4bag! Gorgeous CSGM!




Thank u so much Chloesam[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PhoenixH said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Here's my small contribution today


Beautiful contribution [emoji173]&#65039;




Chloesam said:


> Been traveling home from Paris and didn't have wifi for a couple days. Went into my local H today to pick up my Apple Watch.  So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic H. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156534
> View attachment 3156535




Oooooh I love ur Apple watch!!! I have been debating whether I should get one too!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Chloesam said:


> Been traveling home from Paris and didn't have wifi for a couple days. Went into my local H today to pick up my Apple Watch.  So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic H. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156534
> View attachment 3156535




Oh!  Lovely!  I love barenia on blondes!


----------



## Love_Couture

PhoenixH said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Here's my small contribution today




Beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Rami00

Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.


----------



## bbbarbbb

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.



 Oh wow...I'm not at shoe person AT ALL, but those shoes!!! 

  And of course, your wonderful RC 30 stands out so beautifully.

   Great picture!  Why can't Fall last longer??


----------



## Chloesam

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.




So jealous of the beautiful fall weather! It is still summer weather where I live! Looking gorgeous Rami!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.




What a lovely picture! Love autumn maple leaves! They even compliment your outfit. And needless to say your favourite RC is TDF! [emoji8][emoji260][emoji260][emoji260][emoji260][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

shanice_lim said:


> View attachment 3156168
> 
> 
> With my favourite CDC in black for a cold day here in Oslo! Thanks for letting me share ladies!!




Beautiful picture!


----------



## Kat.Lee

carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> 
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)




Love everything in this picture!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chloesam

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful contribution [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh I love ur Apple watch!!! I have been debating whether I should get one too!!!







LaenaLovely said:


> Oh!  Lovely!  I love barenia on blondes!




Thank you so much eternallove and LaenaLovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

emilyrosie said:


> Fabulous!!! Your outfits inspire me.







Chloesam said:


> Just Gorgeous Kat.Lee! Perfect right down to your sadals! Well done!




Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PhoenixH said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Here's my small contribution today




Pretty combination!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chloesam said:


> Been traveling home from Paris and didn't have wifi for a couple days. Went into my local H today to pick up my Apple Watch.  So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic H. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156534
> View attachment 3156535




Perfect match with your B. Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658



Gorgeous Kat. Love your jacket too.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.




Rami!  Keep them coming.  That bag...swoon.  And love your shoes as well!!!


----------



## Rami00

bbbarbbb said:


> Oh wow...I'm not at shoe person AT ALL, but those shoes!!!
> 
> And of course, your wonderful RC 30 stands out so beautifully.
> Great picture!  Why can't Fall last longer??


Thank you! I wish it did. Flurries are around the corner... 



Chloesam said:


> So jealous of the beautiful fall weather! It is still summer weather where I live! Looking gorgeous Rami!![emoji173]&#65039;


thank you :kiss: Summer is the name of short lived luxury around here 


Kat.Lee said:


> What a lovely picture! Love autumn maple leaves! They even compliment your outfit. And needless to say your favourite RC is TDF! [emoji8][emoji260][emoji260][emoji260][emoji260][emoji8]


Thank you :kiss: I just love maple trees soooo much.... They become nature's wonderland in Fall &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Kat. Love your jacket too.




Thank you so much Mag. Haven't "seen" you for a while. Hope you are well  and nice to see you are back!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PhoenixH said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Here's my small contribution today




Wonderful!  I love those shoes...classic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I wish it did. Flurries are around the corner...
> 
> 
> thank you :kiss: Summer is the name of short lived luxury around here
> 
> Thank you :kiss: I just love maple trees soooo much.... They become nature's wonderland in Fall &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;




[emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262][emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my
> Maxi-twilly &#128563;
> Happy Tuesday!


Looks like a magazine ad it is so perfect.


carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> 
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)



Oh I love it Carlina. I have Rose Jaipur on my must have list for my next B gorgeous color and you look fabulous.


----------



## megt10

Just wanted to say loving everyone's pictures. Life is stressful right now but loving all the inspiration.


----------



## chiaoapple

MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> 
> View attachment 3155437



So elegant!


----------



## chiaoapple

ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138



I love this look, stylish yet comfy!


----------



## julemakeup

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.




Gorgeous! Love how you're always so chic. Mind if I ask you who makes those bootie? Love them!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738



Wonderful as always! Love the dress and shoes &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Chloesam said:


> Been traveling home from Paris and didn't have wifi for a couple days. Went into my local H today to pick up my Apple Watch.  So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic H. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156534
> View attachment 3156535



It looks great ! Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Bobmops

PhoenixH said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Here's my small contribution today


OMG! Love the top &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.



Great autumn pic ! Love the casual outfit!


----------



## emilyrosie

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738


Great look!


----------



## emilyrosie

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.


Gorgeous! Such a nice photo.


----------



## emilyrosie

periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 3156288


Perfection right there! Perfect outfit for Autumn, so chic


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 3156288



gorgeous and congrats on the lovely constance! it's a 24 yes? what is the price atm in paris?



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738



i love etoupe, you look great as always



Chloesam said:


> Been traveling home from Paris and didn't have wifi for a couple days. Went into my local H today to pick up my Apple Watch.  So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic H. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156534
> View attachment 3156535



congrats! love the apple watch


----------



## loves

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.



gorgeous bag and outfit and scenery!



PhoenixH said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Here's my small contribution today



one of the very first scarf designs i loved! it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## dollychic

Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Wonderful as always! Love the dress and shoes [emoji8][emoji7]







emilyrosie said:


> Great look!







loves said:


> i love etoupe, you look great as always



Thank you so much *Bobmops, emilyrosie, loves* [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.




Gorgeous lady in another gorgeous shot!!! Loving ur shoes! And of course that RC is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738




Ur dress is just STUNNING and u my dear Kat.Lee look out of this world!!!! Head to toe perfection [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738




You ladies are becoming my daily inspiration on how to look fabulous! Great shot.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738



Hello gorgeous


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ur dress is just STUNNING and u my dear Kat.Lee look out of this world!!!! Head to toe perfection [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much for your very kind and sweet words. [emoji8]



ellietilly said:


> You ladies are becoming my daily inspiration on how to look fabulous! Great shot.



Thank you so much. You always deliver fabulous ensemble too! [emoji4]



Rami00 said:


> Hello gorgeous



Good morning Sunshine!![emoji260]


----------



## Kat.Lee

dollychic said:


> Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!




Very sweet!


----------



## coleigh

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738




Such an elegant pic.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PhoenixH

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.



You look stunning!


----------



## PhoenixH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738



Always looking forward to your stylish pictures!


----------



## PhoenixH

dollychic said:


> Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!



Loving your casual chic and mini Evelyn


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> Rami!  Keep them coming.  That bag...swoon.  And love your shoes as well!!!


 


LaenaLovely said:


> Wonderful!  I love those shoes...classic!


 


Bobmops said:


> Great autumn pic ! Love the casual outfit!


 


emilyrosie said:


> Gorgeous! Such a nice photo.


 


loves said:


> gorgeous bag and outfit and scenery!




Thank you everyone! You all are such a great inspiration for me...every single day. :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Chloesam

loves said:


> congrats! love the apple watch







Bobmops said:


> It looks great ! Enjoy your watch!







Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect match with your B. Congrats!




Thanks Ladies! I think I have a lot to learn about what this watch can do! I would love to see more collaborations from H in the future with other brands.


----------



## Kat.Lee

coleigh said:


> Such an elegant pic.  Thanks for sharing!







PhoenixH said:


> Always looking forward to your stylish pictures!




Thank you so much ladies for your kind comments. It's an enjoyment to play around in wardrobe! [emoji4]


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738



Such a cute outfit! Love the dress and all the accessories!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mulan16 said:


> Such a cute outfit! Love the dress and all the accessories!



Thank you *Mulan16*.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738



Ahh Kat Lee... you are too much (in every wonderful way).  I love this outfit.  I am such a stalker of this thread.  So fun to see your style!


----------



## LaenaLovely

dollychic said:


> Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!



A mini with your mini!  Adorable!!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738




Great look again. As always. Have a great day. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chloesam

marbella8 said:


> A green Kelly and ghillies, how much better could a Kelly get
> 
> Are those the Rita Ora Adidas, if so, I have them too, and love them.



So sorry marbella!  Somehow I missed this question.  No they are Nike but I love the Rita Ora Adidas as well. Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Ahh Kat Lee... you are too much (in every wonderful way).  I love this outfit.  I am such a stalker of this thread.  So fun to see your style!



Thank you so much. [emoji4][emoji16]



Love_Couture said:


> Great look again. As always. Have a great day. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much. Same to you. [emoji8]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738


Kat!  You did it again!  Everything is PERFECTLY matched!  The dress, the shoes, the twilly!


----------



## Love_Couture

Simple purple at work.  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> Simple purple at work.  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3157123



Oh so glad to see this Twilly in action.  I love it!


----------



## bluenavy

Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.


 


so pretty


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738


 
Love all the H.


----------



## bluenavy

dollychic said:


> Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!


 
very cute, love the matching shoes


----------



## emilyrosie

dollychic said:


> Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!


Gorgeous! I looooove your Evelyn.


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> *chincac*, love the K, she looks so young!



thank you *ari*...and you always look amazing!



loves said:


> l
> chincac it's almost as gorgeous as you



l*oves*... i love you  hope you are well and miss your action pics 



tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *



looking good and thank you! 



doves75 said:


> She's lovely [emoji173]&#65039;



thank you *doves75*



klynneann said:


> sigh.



thank you *klynneann*



Chloesam said:


> Love this bag so much chincac! This is on my wish list!



than you* Chloesam*


----------



## thyme

dollychic said:


> Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!



love the evelyne!



Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.



great fall pic!! looking good. 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!



what a stunning K! 



PhoenixH said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Here's my small contribution today



love your BdG top!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Simple purple at work.  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3157123




Love every shade of purple [emoji173]&#65039; super pretty on u Love_Couture!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Love every shade of purple [emoji173]&#65039; super pretty on u Love_Couture!




Thank you very much for your kind words.  Love purples.  [emoji171]


----------



## Freckles1

This is the action in my house this evening!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3157533
> 
> This is the action in my house this evening!!




Yummy!!! But I am eyeing what's inside the Orange box [emoji4]


----------



## baghagg

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738



Fabulous!


----------



## Freckles1

eternallove4bag said:


> Yummy!!! But I am eyeing what's inside the Orange box [emoji4]




That is my Tyger Tyger box.... I think I have pics on they Tyger thread and the hermes shawl and bag thread!!!  DD is killing me with these cupcakes!!! Haha


----------



## PrestigeH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3157533
> 
> This is the action in my house this evening!!




I am hungry now. [emoji3]


----------



## makeupmama

Decided to take out my CDC to a girlfriend's birthday dinner.  Love it to bits!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a happy day!!!! [emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

makeupmama said:


> Decided to take out my CDC to a girlfriend's birthday dinner.  Love it to bits!




Enjoy. Cheers[emoji482]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Have a happy day!!!! [emoji317]
> View attachment 3157643



Loveeeeeee  this shot!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> That is my Tyger Tyger box.... I think I have pics on they Tyger thread and the hermes shawl and bag thread!!!  DD is killing me with these cupcakes!!! Haha




Haha! I saw ur gorgeous Tyger Tyger on the Fall scarves thread and it looked gorgeous on u[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Those cupcakes sure look yummy[emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Loveeeeeee  this shot!




Hi Rami. Thank u. [emoji3][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a happy day!!!! [emoji317]
> View attachment 3157643




Ooooh!!! What a fab action shot PrestigeH! Have an amazing day!


----------



## Rami00

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3157533
> 
> This is the action in my house this evening!!



The inside shot of the box too please


----------



## smile4me6

carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> 
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)




Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh!!! What a fab action shot PrestigeH! Have an amazing day!




Thank you Eternallove4bag. [emoji3]


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> Have a happy day!!!! [emoji317]
> View attachment 3157643



Great picture.  Have a great day!


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Great picture.  Have a great day!




Thank you Love_Couture. Great day too. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a happy day!!!! [emoji317]
> View attachment 3157643




Wow LOVE this shot! Heart shape...my favourite!![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039; LOVE the watch matching with gallop bracelet !! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

baghagg said:


> Fabulous!







chincac said:


> what a stunning K!







bluenavy said:


> Love all the H.







HGT said:


> Kat!  You did it again!  Everything is PERFECTLY matched!  The dress, the shoes, the twilly!




Thank you all for your nice and kind words! HUGS & [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow LOVE this shot! Heart shape...my favourite!![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039; LOVE the watch matching with gallop bracelet !! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Hi Kat. Thank you very much. [emoji51]


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ghoztz

PrestigeH said:


> Have a happy day!!!! [emoji317]
> View attachment 3157643



This is Perfection!!  LOVE!!


----------



## ghoztz

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791



Absolutely stunning!  This outfit is so flawless.


----------



## ghoztz

dollychic said:


> Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!



What exact color is your Evelyn? It is so pretty!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791




Fabulous OOTD. Whistle X 10 million. [emoji317]


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791




Beautiful OOTD, as always. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## agumila

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791



Loooove the colors!


----------



## agumila

A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ellietilly

agumila said:


> A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.




Fabulous Constance, is it blue sapphire?


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.




Great shot agumila. Woohoo.


----------



## PhoenixH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791



What a stunning outfit and you look fabulous &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; loving all the details &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

ghoztz said:


> Absolutely stunning!  This outfit is so flawless.



Thank you so much you *ghoztz* for your kind compliment. 



PrestigeH said:


> Fabulous OOTD. Whistle X 10 million. [emoji317]



You are funny! [emoji4] I heard you. Thank you. 



Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful OOTD, as always. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you *Love_Couture*



agumila said:


> Loooove the colors!



Thank you *agumila*


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.




Love this look! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PhoenixH said:


> What a stunning outfit and you look fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; loving all the details [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you *PhoenixH*[emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791




WOW WOW WOW[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] Kat.Lee u look FABULOUS!!! Everything goes so well together!! U truly have the art of styling fabulously[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.




So pretty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791




From a fellow hat lover you look smashing! So chic Kat, I saw your new purchases and love the belt especially!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> From a fellow hat lover you look smashing! So chic Kat, I saw your new purchases and love the belt especially!!




Oh thank you so much MrsOwen. I appreciate it. I love hats too. The belt was a bonus purchase today but love it from the first sight! [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

agumila said:


> A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.



Lovely. Beautiful C.




PrestigeH said:


> Have a happy day!!!! [emoji317]
> View attachment 3157643



Great artsy pic! Have a wonderful day too!




Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791



Lovely outfit. Love the hat.




Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3157533
> 
> This is the action in my house this evening!!



Looks yummy, both cupcake and box.




makeupmama said:


> Decided to take out my CDC to a girlfriend's birthday dinner.  Love it to bits!



Cheers! CDC looks perfect on you.




Love_Couture said:


> Simple purple at work.  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3157123



Love the color of the silk and your earring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you Moirai. Kiss. [emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

dollychic said:


> Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!



Cute Evie. Love the Chanel flats too.




Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Etoupe K32. Have a great Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156738



Another lovely outfit! Especially love the Chanel dress.




Chloesam said:


> Been traveling home from Paris and didn't have wifi for a couple days. Went into my local H today to pick up my Apple Watch.  So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic H. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156534
> View attachment 3156535



Looks great on you. Gorgeous B too.




Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.



Beautiful pic and so are you! Lovely outfit.




PhoenixH said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Here's my small contribution today



Great shot! Nice outfit.


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Beautiful pic and so are you! Lovely outfit.



Thank you Moirai :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

agumila said:


> A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.


 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791



Parisian Chic. Love it Kat :kiss:


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> View attachment 3156288



Love everything here! Especially the boots, such beautiful color. 




shanice_lim said:


> View attachment 3156168
> 
> With my favourite CDC in black for a cold day here in Oslo! Thanks for letting me share ladies!!



CDC looks great on you!




carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)



Looking gorgeous! Congrats on Kelly Cut!




Bobmops said:


> After such a great shots I feel almost ashamed to come with my
> Maxi-twilly &#128563;
> Happy Tuesday!



You look beautiful, like a magazine pic.




Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658



Love the jacket! Perfect ensemble.


----------



## loves

agumila said:


> A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.



you have a lovely lovely classic that will never date



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791



you look stunning



PrestigeH said:


> Have a happy day!!!! [emoji317]
> View attachment 3157643



i love this. super gorge



makeupmama said:


> Decided to take out my CDC to a girlfriend's birthday dinner.  Love it to bits!



looks great on you and looks like you had lots of fun



chincac said:


> l*oves*... i love you  hope you are well and miss your action pics
> [/B]



 aww thanks  i've been out of action for a long time...



Love_Couture said:


> Simple purple at work.  Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3157123



simple but lovely



dollychic said:


> Quick stop at the mall to pick up some stuff with baby & mini evelyn!



everything in this pic is so cute


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Lovely outfit. Love the hat.







Moirai said:


> Another lovely outfit! Especially love the Chanel dress.







Moirai said:


> Love the jacket! Perfect ensemble.



Thank you so much for your kind comments *Moirai*.


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you Loves. Cheers [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Another day another CSGM! Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155471



Looking gorgeous! Nice legs! Love the shawl of course.




Rami00 said:


> Here is my rouge casaque at the church. The beautiful sunlight coming through the stained glass windows . No filters at all. Happy Thanks giving to my Canadian friends here.
> Also, some autumn eye candy!



Fantastic pic! 




MrsOwen3 said:


> I hope no one is tired of me and my Kelly, today with H Comme 70cm and Gris Fonce gator CDC GHW
> View attachment 3155437



Great match of neutrals. Really like the contrast hem of the scarf and stitching of Kelly.




periogirl28 said:


> Inspired by the autumn shots here, RH Box Birkin and the changing colours near home.
> View attachment 3155321
> 
> View attachment 3155325



Beautiful box! Love this gorgeous red! Love the outfit too.




chincac said:


> I didn't take action shot with my boring work outfit but here's a pic of the vintage K from 1991
> View attachment 3155407



That's a beauty. Love the patina. You have taken such great care of it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> you look stunning



Thank you so much.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Parisian Chic. Love it Kat :kiss:



Thank you dear.


----------



## Moirai

Beads123 said:


> My lovely new Colvert bolide on floor of train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155286
> View attachment 3155286



Congrats on beautiful Bolide. Colvert is such a lovely color.




ellietilly said:


> Super casual, running chores. Accompanied by my Evie and new Encadre scarf which I've barely taken off since buying last week! Sorry about the dreadful photo, it's my first mod shot and I definitely need to improve my iPhone technique!!
> View attachment 3155138



Nice to see you ellietilly! Love the color of Evie and scarf. Outfit looks great with your pumps.




pinkmacaroon said:


> Wow...so many beautiful bags and outfits here...a sight for sore eyes
> Here's my Birkin Club....have a great day ladies!



Beautiful B club! Thanks for sharing!




chiaoapple said:


> Pic



Gorgeous color!




ari said:


> Back to work))



Love everything here! You look fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> *Hello everyone, just came back from my trip.  Traveled with my black B30 & H accessories.  Thank you for letting me share.  *



Beautiful! Love the dress, B, and sandals!




Kat.Lee said:


> Errand day with Ms. K32 Ebene! Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154954



Gorgeous! Such a fun feminine top, love it and your K too.




PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great week.
> View attachment 3154839



Love the colors! Looks great on you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love the colors! Looks great on you.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji51]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Such a fun feminine top, love it and your K too.



thank you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Looking gorgeous! Nice legs! Love the shawl of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great match of neutrals. Really like the contrast hem of the scarf and stitching of Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful box! Love this gorgeous red! Love the outfit too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty. Love the patina. You have taken such great care of it.




Lol! Thank u Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chiaoapple

carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> 
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)



Wow, amazing!


----------



## Moirai

Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.

Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.




Perfection Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love ur K and u look so chic!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.




Cool. Love your K and boots.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.



Very stylish look. Love it Moirai.


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791


As always I love your outfit, and particularly your hat! Have a nice day


----------



## the petite lady

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.


Simple but chic! I like it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

the petite lady said:


> As always I love your outfit, and particularly your hat! Have a nice day




Thank you so much *the petite lady*.


----------



## ellietilly

Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791




Great look, so stylish.


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128




Love how the bag and the bracelet match.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.




Just lovely, have a great day!


----------



## julemakeup

Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128




Love this look ellietilly. Very comfy and stylish!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Great look, so stylish.




Thank you dear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3158133



Such a chic mummy! Love it.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128



Head to toe...I love this!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791


  Smashing!  can't wait to see what you bring back!


----------



## PrestigeH

julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3158133




Love this colour combi. Hi to baby too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Smashing!  can't wait to see what you bring back!




Thank you so much. Posted in "what's your last Hermes purchase" thread. [emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

agumila said:


> A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful Constance, beautiful picture.


----------



## HGT

julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3158133




Congrats on the baby!  May I ask what color is your B? Thanks!


----------



## Love_Couture

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.



So chic!  Love the Kelly, love the outfit, love the picture.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## julemakeup

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a chic mummy! Love it.




Thanks dear [emoji8] Such a compliment coming from you.


----------



## julemakeup

PrestigeH said:


> Love this colour combi. Hi to baby too.




Thanks [emoji4] baby says hi [emoji112][emoji112]


----------



## julemakeup

HGT said:


> Congrats on the baby!  May I ask what color is your B? Thanks!




Thanks!! It is ultra violet with blue lin interior and pipping [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!


----------



## periogirl28

julemakeup said:


> Thanks!! It is ultra violet with blue lin interior and pipping [emoji4]




Oooo very special!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128



Love it on u!!! So pretty ellietilly!



julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3158133



Super cute julemakeup!!! Congrats on ur baby and that B in that one of a kind color that makes me drool[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!
> 
> View attachment 3158180




Just fabulous periogirl!! Ur BBK is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!
> 
> View attachment 3158180




Gorgeous BBK, did you enjoy the exhibition?


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Love it on u!!! So pretty ellietilly!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute julemakeup!!! Congrats on ur baby and that B in that one of a kind color that makes me drool[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fabulous periogirl!! Ur BBK is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you!  
I am sure I am missing some comments as notifications aren't quite working. I apologize in advance.


----------



## missjenn

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128




Love the look! It looks great on you


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous BBK, did you enjoy the exhibition?



Yes very much, the exhibition app was a useful tool and I am going to see if I can attend a workshop.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!
> 
> View attachment 3158180


 
Your bag collection is perfection! You have all the right ones. I cant wait believe you scored that beauty as a walk in...I wish! Now, box is not even an option to order in Canada.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Your bag collection is perfection! You have all the right ones. I cant wait believe you scored that beauty as a walk in...I wish! Now, box is not even an option to order in Canada.



Oh dear I won't say it's perfection but I have been lucky a few times. This was one of them. Box hasn't been an option to order in a long, long time. This BBK and my BBB are relatively new and were sent to the 2 stores by Paris, not ordered by the managers and probably a shock arrival! Plus I hear Box isn't popular in Asia.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Oh dear I won't say it's perfection but I have been lucky a few times. This was one of them. Box hasn't been an option to order in a long, long time. This BBK and my BBB are relatively new and were sent to the 2 stores by Paris, not ordered by the managers and probably a shock arrival! Plus I hear Box isn't popular in Asia.


 
You are so humble, Periogirl. I guess..you were at the right place at the right time. Like they say in the H world...your bag always finds you. Wear it in best of health :kiss:


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!
> 
> View attachment 3158180



Beautiful Kelly, Beautiful Jacket, Beautiful picture.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## loves

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.



moirai you're so classy


----------



## loves

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128



i don't use my jyp that much either but i am loving yours. can never go wrong with etoupe, you look great


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!
> 
> View attachment 3158180



last time i saw your bbk was at a gathering in... '08 or '09? it's still a beauty!


----------



## loves

julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3158133



lovely outfit and baby bump


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3158133




Julemakeup- wow I wish I looked as stylish as you when I was pregnant!  Gorgeous b!  Is it suede and leather?


----------



## LaenaLovely

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.




Simply classic!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> last time i saw your bbk was at a gathering in... '08 or '09? it's still a beauty!



Good grief you can remember that???  it was probably brand new then!


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful Kelly, Beautiful Jacket, Beautiful picture.  Thank you very much for sharing.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Peppi1975

I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.  

(LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag


----------



## bluenavy

julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3158133


 
gorgeous b


----------



## bluenavy

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.


 


love your k


----------



## bluenavy

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128


 


Looks very chic on you


----------



## eternallove4bag

Peppi1975 said:


> I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> (LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag




Ooooh! What a gorgeous B! The color is fab but what's inside is fab too [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## sonaale

Kat.Lee said:


> Inspired by the lovely blue sky today! Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155658





carlinha said:


> Hello all!
> It has been a long long time since I posted in this thread, but I love the way this came out, so I thought I would share with you...
> My newest baby Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW + Corfou sandals in Papaya + Deva horn necklace
> (Dress by Zimmermann)





periogirl28 said:


> My action shot today.
> Orange Swift Constance (from FSH last Saturday)
> and Acajou Box Jumpings bought on sale ages ago.
> View attachment 3156288





Rami00 said:


> Bombarding you guys with autumn pics. This is from last year... Taken in my beautiful hometown Montréal. RC 30 in action.





agumila said:


> A warm day with my Constance. Thanks for letting me share.





julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> View attachment 3158133





periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!
> View attachment 3158180


 All I can say ladies, is PERFECTION!


----------



## Rami00

Peppi1975 said:


> I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.
> 
> (LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag


 
GO LCBO!! I spy VODKA!! Awesome shot.


----------



## Love_Couture

Peppi1975 said:


> I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.
> 
> (LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag



Very pretty B with GHW.


----------



## ellietilly

loves said:


> i don't use my jyp that much either but i am loving yours. can never go wrong with etoupe, you look great







missjenn said:


> Love the look! It looks great on you







LaenaLovely said:


> Head to toe...I love this!







Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look ellietilly. Very comfy and stylish!







PrestigeH said:


> Love how the bag and the bracelet match.




Thank you ladies, it's a bit scary posting my first pics especially as my iPhone photo skills are shockingly bad! 

I've been so inspired by all your great bags and stylish looks and the supportive atmosphere of this forum. It's lovely to talk bags, shoes and other H goodies.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Peppi1975 said:


> I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.
> 
> (LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag



This is hilarious!  I love it!


----------



## ellietilly

Peppi1975 said:


> I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.
> 
> 
> 
> (LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag




Fabulous photo, just love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!
> 
> View attachment 3158180



Drooling over these classics!!!


----------



## Peppi1975

Rami00 said:


> GO LCBO!! I spy VODKA!! Awesome shot.


I am glad everyone saw this shot as intended. Yes, the colour of the B is even more gorgeous in person. Rami00, you are correct! A delish bottle of Vodka is hiding in there. Cheers!


----------



## surfchick

Peppi1975 said:


> I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.
> 
> (LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag



That's my kind of mother-in-law! Beautiful B and vodka!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfection Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love ur K and u look so chic!!!





PrestigeH said:


> Cool. Love your K and boots.





Kat.Lee said:


> Very stylish look. Love it Moirai.





the petite lady said:


> Simple but chic! I like it!





ellietilly said:


> Just lovely, have a great day!




Thank you all! You are very kind!


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> So chic!  Love the Kelly, love the outfit, love the picture.  Have a wonderful day!





loves said:


> moirai you're so classy





LaenaLovely said:


> Simply classic!





bluenavy said:


> love your k



Thank you, ladies! Your compliments are much appreciated!


----------



## Love_Couture

Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578




Perfection head to toe!!! Love ur cardigan. Is it from H? And that B looks so pretty all dressed up for shopping [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578




Love_Couture very well match. Enjoy ur day.


----------



## Rami00

While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.




Rami I swear everytime I see ur RC my heart starts beating faster!!! Just gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Lucky Starbucks that RC graced its store!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578




Looking chic. Love it!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfection head to toe!!! Love ur cardigan. Is it from H? And that B looks so pretty all dressed up for shopping [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you very much.  Yes, the cardigan is from H about 2 years ago. 



PrestigeH said:


> Love_Couture very well match. Enjoy ur day.



Thank you very much PrestigeH.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Looking chic. Love it!



Thank you very much Kat.  Have a great day/night.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.




RC rules the entire Starbucks! LOVE IT. [emoji16][emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Rami I swear everytime I see ur RC my heart starts beating faster!!! Just gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Lucky Starbucks that RC graced its store!





Kat.Lee said:


> RC rules the entire Starbucks! LOVE IT. [emoji16][emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you beautiful ladies. I think it's time to change bag this week. I wonder if they know me as the red bag girl:lolots:. I have been having too much fun with RC. 

I can't believe it's Friday tomorrow. Time is flying faster than I'd like. Enjoy hour evening/ happy Friday :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578



You look so stylish. I love your cardi, shoes and ofcourse that bag. I need to bring my noir baby out.


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> You look so stylish. I love your cardi, shoes and ofcourse that bag. I need to bring my noir baby out.




Thank you very much Rami. I also love you mr RC B. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini. 
Wish you all a happy Friday!


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee, I love your outfit [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] such a classic style and with a twist (amazing bag). Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760



Love the outfit! Such a stunning Constance!


----------



## Mulan16

Peppi1975 said:


> I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.
> 
> (LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag



Lol this is hilarious! Love the unique color!


----------



## Christofle

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760



Absolutely fab! Loving the purple. Reminds me of my favourite ink (MB Lavender Purple).


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760




So beautiful. Love purple. Have a wonderful lunch. [emoji171]


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760




Love everything about this, great pop of colour on your shoes too. Your mini constance is amazing.


----------



## ellietilly

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578




Gorgeous, such a cute B


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.




The colour is so fabulous, looks great in any setting.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Good grief you can remember that???  it was probably brand new then!



haha i so remember it. it was placed on the table and how many of us were oohing and aahing? haha how to forget darling?


----------



## loves

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578



love the baby b, so adorable



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760


always well turned out, happy friday



Rami00 said:


> While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.



beautiful colour on your b Rami, love it



Peppi1975 said:


> I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.
> 
> (LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag



beautiful birkin. i used to carry wine bottles in my larger bs (think the record was 4 bottles) but now i no longer own larger birkins and so i quit drinking


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Have a happy day!!!! [emoji317]
> View attachment 3157643



Beautiful watch and bracelet PrestigeH!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert K32 [emoji173]&#65039; to visit its mothership! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157792
> View attachment 3157791



Looking fabulous Kat!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Congrats on beautiful Bolide. Colvert is such a lovely color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you ellietilly! Love the color of Evie and scarf. Outfit looks great with your pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B club! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything here! You look fabulous!



Thank you for compliment Moirai!


----------



## ari

Beads123 said:


> My lovely new Colvert bolide on floor of train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155286
> View attachment 3155286



Beautiful color!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Thank you all for your beautiful inspiring pics.
> 
> Here's my simple work outfit with Kelly.



Moirai, love the simplicity of this outfit! And the Kelly makes it glamorous!


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128



Perfection!


----------



## ari

julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3158133



Very stylish mom to be!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!
> 
> View attachment 3158180



Fab combination!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Thank you very much.  Yes, the cardigan is from H about 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much PrestigeH.




Thank u Love_Couture! It's gorgoeus[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760




Not possible for anyone to get any more gorgeous than u r Kat.Lee! Drop dead gorgeous!!! I am sure u stopped quite a few people in their tracks today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love ur entire look[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you beautiful ladies. I think it's time to change bag this week. I wonder if they know me as the red bag girl:lolots:. I have been having too much fun with RC.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's Friday tomorrow. Time is flying faster than I'd like. Enjoy hour evening/ happy Friday :kiss:




TGIF ladies!!! Rami I can never get tired of ur RC!!! It's TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....holidays r around the corner!!! Yay!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Fab combination!


 
Thank you Ari! 



loves said:


> haha i so remember it. it was placed on the table and how many of us were oohing and aahing? haha how to forget darling?




 There aren't many of us gals active in the forum nowadays but I have made so many friends IRL around the world and learnt so much from TPF!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760




Enjoy and happy Friday


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Beautiful watch and bracelet PrestigeH!




Thank you Ari. [emoji51]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760



 love!  Love! Love


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Kat.Lee, I love your outfit [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] such a classic style and with a twist (amazing bag). Happy Friday to you too!







Mulan16 said:


> Love the outfit! Such a stunning Constance!







Christofle said:


> Absolutely fab! Loving the purple. Reminds me of my favourite ink (MB Lavender Purple).







Love_Couture said:


> So beautiful. Love purple. Have a wonderful lunch. [emoji171]







ellietilly said:


> Love everything about this, great pop of colour on your shoes too. Your mini constance is amazing.







loves said:


> always well turned out, happy friday







ari said:


> Looking fabulous Kat!




Thank you so much ladies for your kind comments. Appreciate it. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Not possible for anyone to get any more gorgeous than u r Kat.Lee! Drop dead gorgeous!!! I am sure u stopped quite a few people in their tracks today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love ur entire look[emoji7][emoji7]







PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy and happy Friday







Rami00 said:


> love!  Love! Love




Thank you so much dear friends. You guys are too kind and sweet! [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760



amazing Kat! i mean again!


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578



Beautiful B! I just saw your gold B in the other thread . Nice H sweater too.


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.



Just gorgeous Rami!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.



Great shot, Rami. Your B is a beauty! Happy Friday!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578



Love_Couture, love the B and everything else!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Just gorgeous Rami!





Moirai said:


> Great shot, Rami. Your B is a beauty! Happy Friday!



Thank you ladies :kiss:

Happy Friday!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760



Gorgeous outfit. Love Chanel and H together. Hope you had a great lunch.


----------



## Moirai

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128



Nice outfit, ellietilly! Love the shoes too. J looks great on you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> amazing Kat! i mean again!



Thank you sweet ari. [emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Gorgeous outfit. Love Chanel and H together. Hope you had a great lunch.



Thank you Moirai. Girls gathering is always fun and needed. Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

julemakeup said:


> Awhile back with my favorite SO B and baby bump [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3158133



Beautiful color! You looked very stylish. Congrats on your baby.


----------



## LovEmAll

Oh my goodness.... :: you all look fabulous!  I've been so busy with work that I missed all of these AMAZING looks!  I tried to go back and find all your gorgeous picks to quote them but then realized that I haven't been on tpf for quite a while ::shame:: so this goes out to all of you!  Thanks for posting your beautiful picks [emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!
> 
> View attachment 3158180



Gorgeous BBK! K was meant to be yours. Love the Chanel jacket too.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous BBK! K was meant to be yours. Love the Chanel jacket too.




Thank you that's so sweet of you! I certainly felt the H fairy was kind to me that day!


----------



## Moirai

LovEmAll said:


> Oh my goodness.... :: you all look fabulous!  I've been so busy with work that I missed all of these AMAZING looks!  I tried to go back and find all your gorgeous picks to quote them but then realized that I haven't been on tpf for quite a while ::shame:: so this goes out to all of you!  Thanks for posting your beautiful picks [emoji8][emoji253]



Nice to see you back, LovEmAll! Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Moirai

Peppi1975 said:


> I was visiting my Russian mother-in-law and as I was leaving I saw this in her gorgeous Birkin... I thought the ladies of H forum would get a kick out of this "in action shot" and took a picture with her blessing.
> 
> (LCBO is Canadian retailer of alcoholic beverage products) - guess what is in the paper bag



Love this! Your MIL is stylish and sassy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovEmAll

Moirai said:


> Nice to see you back, LovEmAll! Have a wonderful Friday!




Thanks dear!  You too [emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Moirai said:


> Beautiful B! I just saw your gold B in the other thread . Nice H sweater too.





ari said:


> Love_Couture, love the B and everything else!



Thank you all for your kindest words.  Have a wonderful Friday!


----------



## sonaale

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578


You look wonderful!  Lovely B! 



Rami00 said:


> While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.


I have already started thinking about  my next B......lol...and I had promised DH that 1 B would be all... I must say, that seeing pics of your lovely RC has convinced me that my next size shall be a 30 and a shade or red or pink.  


Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760


Wow!  Stunning!


----------



## Love_Couture

Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Chloesam said:


> Gorgeous! What a stunning bag! I really want a club; are they still taking SO's for them? I thought I remember hearing that they were no longer offered?


 

Thank you Chloesam! ^_^...Yes I think they no longer take SOs for Clubs. Mine is O stamp.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225


 



Miss B and Double Tour as well as the cute doggie match perfectly ^_^
Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

pinkmacaroon said:


> Miss B and Double Tour as well as the cute doggie match perfectly ^_^
> Have a nice weekend!!






Oops sorry...it's a lovely teddy bear ^_^


----------



## loves

this thread moves really fast! i'm in a tizzy trying to catch up




periogirl28 said:


> There aren't many of us gals active in the forum nowadays but I have made so many friends IRL around the world and learnt so much from TPF!



well it's been a very long time, almost a decade come to think of it. time flies but agree, we definitely met some lovely ladies AND gents along the way 



Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225



they match so well, gorgeous bag and double-tour!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

ellietilly said:


> Quick shopping trip carrying my Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe - which I don't use enough but is always a delight when I do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158128


 

 the Jypsiere and  the shoes...^_^


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Rami00 said:


> While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.




So lovely! I  reds


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225




Love_Couture I LOVE the color of ur B! Ur double tour and B look like a fabulous match [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho


----------



## Love_Couture

pinkmacaroon said:


> Miss B and Double Tour as well as the cute doggie match perfectly ^_^
> Have a nice weekend!!





pinkmacaroon said:


> Oops sorry...it's a lovely teddy bear ^_^



She is Ms. Kaila from Prada.  Her outfit matches perfectly to my B, so I hired her to be my bag buddy.     Thank you very much for your kind words and have a nice weekend.


----------



## Love_Couture

sonaale said:


> You look wonderful!  Lovely B!





loves said:


> they match so well, gorgeous bag and double-tour!





eternallove4bag said:


> Love_Couture I LOVE the color of ur B! Ur double tour and B look like a fabulous match [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you all for your kindest words.  Have a great day and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## temps

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760




OMG I love your look!  So chic and feminine!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## temps

Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!


----------



## GimmieHermes

Taking miss Etoupe k28 for her first outing! 
Please excuse the poor quality of picture and thanks for letting me share!

Sorry.. Pic didn't upload &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> Took my baby B out for shopping after work. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3158577
> View attachment 3158578




You look great!


----------



## LaenaLovely

temps said:


> Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3159425




Love how you knotted this!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> While waiting for my caffè Americano... The basic Starbucks shot.




Who care how long the coffee takes if you can stare at this bag!  Wish I was in line behind you!  Love this b!


----------



## PrestigeH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3159391
> 
> 
> Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho




Enjoy ThingumyPoppy. Looking great.


----------



## PrestigeH

temps said:


> Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3159425




Beautiful scarf.


----------



## temps

LaenaLovely said:


> Love how you knotted this!







PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful scarf.




Thank you!


----------



## agumila

ellietilly said:


> Fabulous Constance, is it blue sapphire?



Thank you! Yes, blue sapphire


----------



## agumila

Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share




Stunning. Enjoy [emoji162]


----------



## Peppi1975

Moirai said:


> Love this! Your MIL is stylish and sassy!


Moirai, you got it so right. She truly is stylish and sassy. The woman is almost 60. I have to share a picture. This is her in the backyard this summer. And to top it off, she made it all herself. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy ThingumyPoppy. Looking great.




Thank you!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share




Beautiful B! I love these classic pieces


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225



Colors of both are beautiful! Have a great weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3159391
> 
> 
> Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho



Great outfit and color match. You look warm and comfortable.


----------



## Moirai

temps said:


> Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3159425



Gorgeous scarf. Love the contrast hem.


----------



## Moirai

agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share



You look gorgeous! Dress is perfect on you, and so is B.


----------



## Moirai

Peppi1975 said:


> Moirai, you got it so right. She truly is stylish and sassy. The woman is almost 60. I have to share a picture. This is her in the backyard this summer. And to top it off, she made it all herself. Thanks for letting me share



Thanks for sharing her pic. She's beautiful, and I can tell she's got great style.


----------



## perlerare

agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share



Fabulous look ! Very simple clean and EFFICIENT . Gorgeous bag !


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> Great outfit and color match. You look warm and comfortable.




How sweet of you, thanks!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3159391
> 
> 
> Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho



Lovely Lindy..and i love the Burberry scarf ^_^


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Peppi1975 said:


> Moirai, you got it so right. She truly is stylish and sassy. The woman is almost 60. I have to share a picture. This is her in the backyard this summer. And to top it off, she made it all herself. Thanks for letting me share



Say Privet to your MIL! She is beautiful!


----------



## ellietilly

agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share




Wow agumila, gold is so stunning - looks really beautiful - which leather is it? I am hoping to get a gold K28/32, just love how your B looks.


----------



## ellietilly

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3159391
> 
> 
> Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho




Love this look and your Lindy is fabulous. What size is it, it looks perfect on you.


----------



## periogirl28

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3159391
> 
> 
> Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho




This is a great Fall look!


----------



## periogirl28

temps said:


> Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3159425




Happy Friday! Stylish no matter where!


----------



## periogirl28

agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share




Great look and Gold is perfect with your hair colour.


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225




So bright and cheerful!


----------



## periogirl28

Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year. 
Have a good weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Love_Couture said:


> She is Ms. Kaila from Prada.  Her outfit matches perfectly to my B, so I hired her to be my bag buddy.     Thank you very much for your kind words and have a nice weekend.



No wonder she looks familiar..Hi Ms. Kaila...Have a nice weekend too!! ^_^


----------



## emilyrosie

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010


Fantastic! I love the boots


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010




Your cape is fabulous, super stylish. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## heifer

Throw back to those warm days in August.


----------



## the petite lady

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010


Love your cape, your belt, your bracelet and your bag! Love everything!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

temps said:


> Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3159425



Stunning scarf!!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3159391
> 
> 
> Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho



Lindy looks so great on u and love the burberry poncho too! One of my favorite burberry ponchos[emoji173]&#65039;



agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful Goldie!



Peppi1975 said:


> Moirai, you got it so right. She truly is stylish and sassy. The woman is almost 60. I have to share a picture. This is her in the backyard this summer. And to top it off, she made it all herself. Thanks for letting me share



Ur MIL is truly stunning and she looks like this at 60!!! Wow[emoji122][emoji122]



periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



Wow wow wow! Periogirl u look fabulous and that cape of urs is stunning [emoji173]&#65039;



heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.




Gorgeous B!!


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



10 out of 10!


----------



## Rami00

In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



You look stunning as always.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> In loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



How lovely!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.




Looking great!


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share



Fabulous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

temps said:


> Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3159425




Beautiful scarf.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3159391
> 
> 
> Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho




Lindy and B poncho match beautifully.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225




Love everything in this shot. Lovely.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

sonaale said:


> Wow!  Stunning!







temps said:


> OMG I love your look!  So chic and feminine!




Thank you for your kind comments *sonaale, temps*.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for girl friends lunch - Constance Mini.
> Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158760



I see it now. I am off my game huh!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010




Love that belt kit.


----------



## PrestigeH

heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.




Very nice orange.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.




Nice shot Rami. Yes and very nice shorts too. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I see it now. I am off my game huh!




[emoji102][emoji1]


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



Love this look! Very chic. B looks like raisin, matching with your bracelet.


----------



## Moirai

heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.



Great pairing of the lovely dress with colorful B! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.




Stunning stunning stunning Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!! Summer is gone [emoji17] I wish the weather would stay the way it is right now! Chilly but not crazy cold! Alas, cold front headed our way this weekend so we will see!!! Love ur casual outfit with ur gorgeous RC! I can spend hours staring at ur beautiful B[emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



Great shot! Nice legs - Where's the sexy whistle emoji?! Love the pop of color of RC with your neutral outfit.


----------



## agumila

ellietilly said:


> Wow agumila, gold is so stunning - looks really beautiful - which leather is it? I am hoping to get a gold K28/32, just love how your B looks.



Thank you dear!  It's togo leather. I love it! Good luck with your hunt


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Love this look! Very chic. B looks like raisin, matching with your bracelet.



Thank you, my bag is Iris and the KD is Amethyst gator. 



PrestigeH said:


> Love that belt kit.



Thanks, prefer the under the radar designs. 



Rami00 said:


> You look stunning as always.



As you do you, dear Rami! 



Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



So lucky, I can't wear shorts for the next few months! Pretty combi!


----------



## periogirl28

emilyrosie said:


> Fantastic! I love the boots



My most comfy pair! 



ellietilly said:


> Your cape is fabulous, super stylish. Enjoy your weekend.



You too, thanks so much! 



heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.


 
This is easy yet chic.



the petite lady said:


> Love your cape, your belt, your bracelet and your bag! Love everything!!!







eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning scarf!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy looks so great on u and love the burberry poncho too! One of my favorite burberry ponchos[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Goldie!
> 
> 
> 
> Ur MIL is truly stunning and she looks like this at 60!!! Wow[emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow wow wow! Periogirl u look fabulous and that cape of urs is stunning [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B!!



Thanks so much. 



loves said:


> 10 out of 10!



Ah loves, you are so sweet!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Nice shot Rami. Yes and very nice shorts too. [emoji3]


Thank you :kiss:


eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning stunning stunning Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!! Summer is gone [emoji17] I wish the weather would stay the way it is right now! Chilly but not crazy cold! Alas, cold front headed our way this weekend so we will see!!! Love ur casual outfit with ur gorgeous RC! I can spend hours staring at ur beautiful B[emoji7]


Thank you  you are such a sweetheart! I could totally do Zero Celsius for fall/winter. 


Kat.Lee said:


> How lovely!!! Gorgeous.


Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Great shot! Nice legs - Where's the sexy whistle emoji?! Love the pop of color of RC with your neutral outfit.



Awwww thank you for the sweet comments  :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



Lovely bag Rami, and a very enviable figure to go with it!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank u for letting me share!


----------



## billysmom

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!


Great look!  Thanks for posting - we're always starved for pics!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




Beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




Very beautiful outfit. Have a wonderful weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



That looks so stylish and elegant!!


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225



Great colors !! It looks so wonderful and fresh !


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

pinkmacaroon said:


> Lovely Lindy..and i love the Burberry scarf ^_^







ellietilly said:


> Love this look and your Lindy is fabulous. What size is it, it looks perfect on you.







periogirl28 said:


> This is a great Fall look!







eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning scarf!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy looks so great on u and love the burberry poncho too! One of my favorite burberry ponchos[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Goldie!
> 
> 
> 
> Ur MIL is truly stunning and she looks like this at 60!!! Wow[emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow wow wow! Periogirl u look fabulous and that cape of urs is stunning [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B!!







Kat.Lee said:


> Lindy and B poncho match beautifully.




Thank you so much everyone!  I'm really happy that fall is here... 

ellietilly: It's size 30, I'm 160cm for reference.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



Great shot as always! Love the combination of beige and best in a world red !!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



Wow! That's beautiful! Great outfit!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




So chic, classy and elegant. Love how well you match everything. Perfect from head to toe!! Hugs hugs hugs![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## ellietilly

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you so much everyone!  I'm really happy that fall is here...
> 
> ellietilly: It's size 30, I'm 160cm for reference.




Thank you ThingumyPoppy, I've asked my local store to try and get me one in size 30 in Ruby. Yours looks the perfect size.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




Wowee! Chic and fierce! 



Bobmops said:


> That looks so stylish and elegant!!




Hee hee thanks!


----------



## Love_Couture

Moirai said:


> Colors of both are beautiful! Have a great weekend!




Thank you very much Moirai. Have a wonderful weekend to you too. [emoji170]


----------



## coucou chanel

My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




Please share more. The H bracelets match the shawl very well. U look great!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms




Thanks for sharing. One of my fave colours.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



You look gorgeous and so chic! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## Moirai

coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms



Your B is so beautiful! Love the twilly with it.


----------



## Moirai

My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.


----------



## klynneann

I am waaay behind on this thread...!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3159391
> 
> 
> Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho



Beautiful - love the poncho!



temps said:


> Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3159425



Is this one scarf or two worn together??  So pretty!!



agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share



Lovely, and your dress is very pretty!



Peppi1975 said:


> Moirai, you got it so right. She truly is stylish and sassy. The woman is almost 60. I have to share a picture. This is her in the backyard this summer. And to top it off, she made it all herself. Thanks for letting me share



I hope I look as good as your MIL does when I'm 60!



periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



Love this look - the cape is beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.



So cute - love your sandals!



Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



Always perfection, Rami!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



I just love love love this outfit!



coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms



Love the twilly with your Taupe.  



Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.



This looks so easy - I love your Evie!


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010




LOVE this look!  Hope I can find a similar cape to copy you!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.




Love Evie. We r twins. Enjoy ur walk.


----------



## eternallove4bag

billysmom said:


> Great look!  Thanks for posting - we're always starved for pics!



Thank u so much for such a sweet comment billysmom: hugs!



Keren16 said:


> Beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;



Thank u so much Keren[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful outfit. Have a wonderful weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank u Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; hope u have an amazing weekend!



Bobmops said:


> Wow! That's beautiful! Great outfit!



Thank u so much Bopmops: hugs!



Kat.Lee said:


> So chic, classy and elegant. Love how well you match everything. Perfect from head to toe!! Hugs hugs hugs![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;



U r just the sweetest and so amazing Kat.Lee always!!! Thank u so so much!!! Many hugs to u [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> Wowee! Chic and fierce!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee thanks!



Thank u so much periogirl [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Please share more. The H bracelets match the shawl very well. U look great!!!!



Thank u so much PrestigeH: hugs! The shawls and the Clic clacs r my H obsessions [emoji16][emoji16]



Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous and so chic! Love the whole outfit.



Thank u dear Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



klynneann said:


> So cute - love your sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always perfection, Rami!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love love love this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the twilly with your Taupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so easy - I love your Evie!




Thank u so much klynneann: hugs!


----------



## eternallove4bag

coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms



Gorgeous Taupe!



Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.




Whoa! Love ur autumn outfit[emoji173]&#65039;..ur boots and Evie r perfect[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pursebop

heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.



*lovely shot and gorgeous baggie *



Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



*what a fabulous picture and view *



coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms



*Love fall & the colors it invites...*



Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.



*fabulous look!
*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.




Love this look Moirai. I can feel the autumn looking at your outfit. Hope you had a wonderful walk with your family looking so chic!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms




Gorgeous Taupe with "THE HAPPILY matched" twilly [emoji4][emoji4]. They are ready for Fall!! [emoji262]


----------



## Pursebop

temps said:


> Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3159425



*the perfect shot of your scarf 
*


agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share



*and a gorgeous gold she is!*



periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



*so chic!*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

*I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *




Wow what a beautiful place.


----------



## orangeaddict

******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *




Gorgeous! Now I'm craving a bubblegum pink b


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *




Breathtaking views including ur B ********[emoji7]


----------



## LaenaLovely

agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share




Love!


----------



## slongson

******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *



WOW! What an amazing photo of your B! And...I  Macarons - delish.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.




Love the look.. Ready to conquor the day


----------



## LaenaLovely

******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *




Pink perfection!


----------



## LaenaLovely

coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms




That twilly on yourboobs looks great


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010




You are soooo chic!  I love the cape!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




Tdf! You look amazing x10!  I love this shawl!


----------



## LaenaLovely

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797




Wow!  No other words.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Laetitya said:


> Not sure this qualifies as "in action" but I couldn't wait to share my new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin in graphite ... It's already so smooshy and perfect and works perfectly as a casual shoulder bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093990
> View attachment 3093991




Ahh!  Shoulder birkin I love it


----------



## LaenaLovely

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!




All these neutrals!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.




Rami- perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## slongson

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



Great outfit! Is that cape from Zara? I have been dying to wear mine, but summer seems to be extended here in Southern California.


----------



## Moirai

klynneann said:


> This looks so easy - I love your Evie!



Thank you for your kind comments, klynneann!




PrestigeH said:


> Love Evie. We r twins. Enjoy ur walk.



Thank you, PrestigeH. Love being your twin! That's an extra special compliment for me since I know you have great taste.




eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa! Love ur autumn outfit[emoji173]&#65039;..ur boots and Evie r perfect[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, eternallove! You are always so sweet and generous!




******** said:


> *fabulous look!
> *



Thank you, ********! Your pics are fab, too.




Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look Moirai. I can feel the autumn oolong at your outfit. Hope you had a wonderful walk with your family looking so chic!!



Thank you, Kat. You are very kind! Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> Love the look.. Ready to conquor the day



Thank you, Laena! I like that thought.




******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *



Such a lovely view! Wish I was there.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ellietilly said:


> Thank you ThingumyPoppy, I've asked my local store to try and get me one in size 30 in Ruby. Yours looks the perfect size.







klynneann said:


> I am waaay behind on this thread...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful - love the poncho!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one scarf or two worn together??  So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, and your dress is very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I look as good as your MIL does when I'm 60!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look - the cape is beautiful!




Thanks, ellietilly. No problem 

Thank you!


----------



## chiaoapple

Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl


----------



## chiaoapple

Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225



Great look, the DT is perfect with your B!


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl




Beautiful greens..... Looks very 'healthy'. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I like it.


----------



## ellietilly

Laetitya said:


> Not sure this qualifies as "in action" but I couldn't wait to share my new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin in graphite ... It's already so smooshy and perfect and works perfectly as a casual shoulder bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093990
> View attachment 3093991




I keep missing amazing posts so now playing catch-up!! You look fabulous and the shoulder B is wonderful, love the colour.


----------



## ellietilly

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl




Love everything about this, so chic


----------



## loves

this thread moves too fast , might have missed out a few so sorry for that but here goes:



chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl



great to see vert claire i have not seen on in action for a long time, it's the perfect green to me



******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *



too sweet!



Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.



moirai this is the best bag for busy day, love it



coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms



i LOVE etoupe, love this pic, beautiful bag



eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



lovely shawl, i told myself i'd stop at 5 max. and that did not come true



Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



beautiful bag and outfit rami



heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.



great outfit!


----------



## chiaoapple

******** said:


> *In flight champagne :loots:
> 
> #pursebopsinFRANCE *



Love this shot to bits!


----------



## chiaoapple

Kat.Lee said:


> An exciting week gone by. Out for a relaxing dinner with Ms Constance BB Marquette Élan 29cm. Wish you all a lovely Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154051
> View attachment 3154052



So much to love in this! Especially drooling over your VCA Alhambra watch!


----------



## ellietilly

Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.




Looking fabulous Moirai, love your Evie.


----------



## ellietilly

Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225




Love_Couture, fabulous colours - so vibrant.


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010




Gorgeous outfit!  I love this classic look, such a statement piece!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms



Great color ! My dream bag !!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.



Stylish and casual outfit!


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *



Wow!! What a pop of color!!!


----------



## Bobmops

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl



Love the greens in your outfit! Great pairing!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> So much to love in this! Especially drooling over your VCA Alhambra watch!



Thank you so much. I love the watch so much too. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Tdf! You look amazing x10!  I love this shawl!



Thank u so much LaenaLovely! U r so so sweet!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Fell for this shawl really hard! 



loves said:


> this thread moves too fast , might have missed out a few so sorry for that but here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> great to see vert claire i have not seen on in action for a long time, it's the perfect green to me
> 
> 
> 
> too sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> moirai this is the best bag for busy day, love it
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE etoupe, love this pic, beautiful bag
> 
> 
> 
> lovely shawl, i told myself i'd stop at 5 max. and that did not come true
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag and outfit rami
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit!




I know what u mean Loves! This is my ninth and 2 more on the way to the store...I can't seem to stop looking at the gorgeous shawls H is putting out this season... I am a newbie so I am going super crazy! I am hoping at some point I will slow down and stop [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl




What a gorgeous combo!! The color of ur B is fabulous and the shawl and green clic h r perfect matches!


----------



## LovEmAll

coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms




Love this! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Just stunning!



eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!




Your whole outfit is perfection....you look amazing enternallove!  



******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *




Hehe....yumm!  [emoji179][emoji175][emoji177]



Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.




How nice ti go on a such a nice walk with the fam!  Fitness in style! [emoji136][emoji123][emoji106]



chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl




:: [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Graw

Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.



Great look! 



******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *



This looks beyond relaxing!  This should be a poster.  



chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl



Gorgeous! 



heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.



Great picture. 



Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



I miss summer.  This looks nice 



eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



Great stack   and cute shoes!


----------



## loves

eternallove4bag said:


> I know what u mean Loves! This is my ninth and 2 more on the way to the store...I can't seem to stop looking at the gorgeous shawls H is putting out this season... I am a newbie so I am going super crazy! I am hoping at some point I will slow down and stop [emoji23][emoji23]



don't count on it


----------



## Moirai

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl



Fabulous look. Love the color coordination.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> I know what u mean Loves! This is my ninth and 2 more on the way to the store...I can't seem to stop looking at the gorgeous shawls H is putting out this season... I am a newbie so I am going super crazy! I am hoping at some point I will slow down and stop [emoji23][emoji23]



Impressive, eternallove! Let's see them! 




loves said:


> don't count on it



Haha, we're such enablers...I mean supporters.


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> moirai this is the best bag for busy day, love it





ellietilly said:


> Looking fabulous Moirai, love your Evie.





Bobmops said:


> Stylish and casual outfit!





LovEmAll said:


> How nice ti go on a such a nice walk with the fam!  Fitness in style! [emoji136][emoji123][emoji106]





Graw said:


> Great look!




Thank you very much, ladies!!! You are all so nice!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovEmAll said:


> Love this! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your whole outfit is perfection....you look amazing enternallove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe....yumm!  [emoji179][emoji175][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice ti go on a such a nice walk with the fam!  Fitness in style! [emoji136][emoji123][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :: [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



Thank u so much LovEmAll[emoji8][emoji8]



Graw said:


> Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks beyond relaxing!  This should be a poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss summer.  This looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stack   and cute shoes!



Thank u so much Graw[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> don't count on it



Lol!!! Not what I was hoping to wear [emoji16][emoji16] but kinda knew this deep down[emoji1]



Moirai said:


> Impressive, eternallove! Let's see them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, we're such enablers...I mean supporters.




Hahaha Moirai u have no idea what a monster I have become in the last 3 months!!! But I convince myself that I wear these so much that the cost per wear will be less [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## klynneann

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl



Beautiful!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl




Gorgeous greens!


----------



## marbella8

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl



My favorite color and a vintage color, the best green! Beautiful!


----------



## coucou chanel

Thank you everyone for your kind words, I hope I didn't forget anyone: 



PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for sharing. One of my fave colours.





eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous Taupe!





******** said:


> *Love fall & the colors it invites...*





LovEmAll said:


> Love this! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Just stunning!





Moirai said:


> Your B is so beautiful! Love the twilly with it.





klynneann said:


> Love the twilly with your Taupe.





Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous Taupe with "THE HAPPILY matched" twilly [emoji4][emoji4]. They are ready for Fall!! [emoji262]



Thank you, ladies (and gents?). I'm smitten with her 
I am indebted to Kat.Lee for this gorgeous twilly idea 



LaenaLovely said:


> That twilly on yourboobs looks great


I'm sure that's a typo   Thanks 



loves said:


> i LOVE etoupe, love this pic, beautiful bag


Thank you, it's actually Taupe, the darker, less brown/more gray, and sans contrast stitching sister of étoupe 



Bobmops said:


> Great color ! My dream bag !!


Dreams do come true if you make it happen


----------



## coucou chanel

heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.


I love your effortless classy style!



Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.


Oh Rami, you take the prettiest artsy pics!



eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!


Your picture confirms that I need a H scarf in my life this Fall!



Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.


My heart skips a beat every time I see a neutral Evie. Is she étain, taupe or étoupe? They can look pretty similar in some pics 



******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *


This picture is EVERYTHING 



chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl


So classy and elegant, and your shawl is the perfect accessory to your Vert Claire B!


----------



## eternallove4bag

coucou chanel said:


> I love your effortless classy style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Rami, you take the prettiest artsy pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your picture confirms that I need a H scarf in my life this Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart skips a beat every time I see a neutral Evie. Is she étain, taupe or étoupe? They can look pretty similar in some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So classy and elegant, and your shawl is the perfect accessory to your Vert Claire B!




U will LOVE it!!! So cozy for fall/winter[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

coucou chanel said:


> My heart skips a beat every time I see a neutral Evie. Is she étain, taupe or étoupe? They can look pretty similar in some pics



Thank you, coucou chanel. Evie is etain, great non-black neutral color like your taupe B. Love to see more mod pics of your gorgeous B.


----------



## tonkamama

Moirai said:


> My autumn outfit on a 5+ mile walk with my family. Evie made it so easy to carry necessities for the day.



Moirai - so chic, love the color of your Evie!



eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



eternallove4bag - love your H shawl, and your Chanel bag is gorgeous.  



coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms



coucou chanel - taupe is one of my favor color, enjoy the B.


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Moirai - so chic, love the color of your Evie!



Thank you, tonkamama! 

Also, thanks again for your suggestion of Kipling tote. I used it recently to carry my Chanel. It's roomy, love the 2 zippers, and now I have something that can completely cover my Kelly when I travel with it. I found the back strap attachment to suitcase handle very useful, easier than using my Longchamp planetes tote.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Moirai - so chic, love the color of your Evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag - love your H shawl, and your Chanel bag is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coucou chanel - taupe is one of my favor color, enjoy the B.




Thank u so much tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms




Love those twillys with that taupe


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> U will LOVE it!!! So cozy for fall/winter[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I loved your shawl with the red!  Great H shoes too...I have been eyeing those and they look so wonderful on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> I loved your shawl with the red!  Great H shoes too...I have been eyeing those and they look so wonderful on you.




Thank u dear LaenaLovely! U r always so kind and sweet! The shoes r Prada [emoji6] but I think I know which H shoes u r talking about since I have been eyeing those too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.




Gris T is fantabulous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] u made perfect choices with ur bags Rami!!!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris T is fantabulous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] u made perfect choices with ur bags Rami!!!



Thank you Sweetheart :kiss: 

I hope you enjoyed the weekend... Can't believe it's already Sunday night.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chiaoapple

Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Sweetheart :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the weekend... Can't believe it's already Sunday night.




Ditto!! Weekends race by and then so does the week!!! Can't believe it's almost end of the year!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.




Thank you for posting. Gris T is a very nice colour.


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!




Happy Monday too. Nice K.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.




Awww GT never disappoints! Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!




Beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands! 
Happy Monday to everyone!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684



Bam! That romper  

Gorgeous!!!!!! Happy Monday :kiss:


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684




Lovely.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for posting. Gris T is a very nice colour.



Thank you :kiss: have a wonderful start of the week.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Bam! That romper
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!!!! Happy Monday :kiss:







PrestigeH said:


> Lovely.




Thank you my both neighbours! Love you![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684




Kat you look gorgeous. As always. Happy Monday. [emoji8]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684




I am so in love with Blue Colvert ! Your assemble is so chic for errands. Happy Monday !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.




Gris T goes everywhere with you. What a lucky gal !!


----------



## coucou chanel

Moirai said:


> Thank you, coucou chanel. Evie is etain, great non-black neutral color like your taupe B. Love to see more mod pics of your gorgeous B.



Yay for non-black neutral beauties! 



tonkamama said:


> coucou chanel - taupe is one of my favor color, enjoy the B.



Thank you, tonkamama :kiss:



LaenaLovely said:


> Love those twillys with that taupe



Thank you, dear 



Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.



She's a perfect brunch companion!



chiaoapple said:


> Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!



Lovely K and earrings!



Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684



Just impeccable


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.



Great bag ! Hope you had a nice brunch!)


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684



Love the simplicity of romper! Great H items as always!


----------



## loves

chiaoapple said:


> Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!



gorgeous classic k, you look great



Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684



i love colvert on you



Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.



gris t is such a lovely colour


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.




Love your K in Gris T, brunch spot looks pretty cool too!


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl



Beautiful greens!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684




Super stylish, great playsuit - love all the blues peeking out! Is your necklace a Tiffany metro, we might be twins!!


----------



## ellietilly

chiaoapple said:


> Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!




Great K, the box leather looks amazing. Lovely accessorising.


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Sitting out with my B and double tour.  They are actually in different colors but match well. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday.  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3159225



Love_Couture, love the colors, they do mach perfectly!


----------



## ari

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3159391
> 
> ThingumyPoppy
> Running out for some small shopping down town with Lindy and Burberry poncho


Lovely Lindy!



temps said:


> Waiting for an auto maintenance check to be done...  Took a selfie of my scarf because I was bored. . Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3159425


beautiful scarf!



agumila said:


> Friday shopping with my gold B. Thanks for letting me share


Classic gold!



Peppi1975 said:


> Moirai, you got it so right. She truly is stylish and sassy. The woman is almost 60. I have to share a picture. This is her in the backyard this summer. And to top it off, she made it all herself. Thanks for letting me share


she is fab!



heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.



love it!


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!



gorgeous! love everything!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ari said:


> Lovely Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!




Thank you


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684



Gorgeous Kat! Happy Monday to you!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> In the loving memory of summer... The tan has almost disappeared  ! Following heifer.



Fantastic summer shot! love the B


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



periogirl, cool look!


----------



## ari

coucou chanel said:


> My pretty Taupe and I are welcoming the Fall season with open arms



love it!
Here is mine today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## emilyrosie

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684


Love love love! Have a fabulous Monday.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Kat you look gorgeous. As always. Happy Monday. [emoji8]







chkpfbeliever said:


> I am so in love with Blue Colvert ! Your assemble is so chic for errands. Happy Monday !!







coucou chanel said:


> Just impeccable







Bobmops said:


> Love the simplicity of romper! Great H items as always!







loves said:


> i love colvert on you







ellietilly said:


> Super stylish, great playsuit - love all the blues peeking out! Is your necklace a Tiffany metro, we might be twins!!



Thank you so much for your kind words and support! 

*ellietilly* necklace is from VCA. Sorry for the blurry pic. I just realised that it turned out in such a bad quality. I apologise.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> love it!
> 
> Here is mine today



So lovely on your beautiful white B. Happy to see so many twilly twisters!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

emilyrosie said:


> Love love love! Have a fabulous Monday.



Thank you so much emilyrosie.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words and support!
> 
> *ellietilly* necklace is from VCA. Sorry for the blurry pic. I just realised that it turned out in such a bad quality. I apologise.




Ah, VCA - beautiful. Photo is perfect, probably my ageing eyesight!!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> love it!
> 
> Here is mine today




Wow special. May I know does it already come with lock that is covered with leather? So nice.


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> love it!
> 
> Here is mine today




Beautiful!


----------



## loves

ari said:


> love it!
> Here is mine today



white and ghw is stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> periogirl, cool look!



Thank you ari!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> love it!
> Here is mine today



Crisp and pristine!


----------



## periogirl28

chiaoapple said:


> Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!



If that's Indigo Box then we are twins! Love all your H!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.



This looks like a lovely, cosy place and of course, that Kelly!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> So lovely on your beautiful white B. Happy to see so many twilly twisters!!


Thank You* Kat!*


PrestigeH said:


> Wow special. May I know does it already come with lock that is covered with leather? So nice.


Yes, it is covered with leather, Thank You *Prestige*


ellietilly said:


> Beautiful!


*ellietilly* Thank You!


loves said:


> white and ghw is stunning!


*Loves*, Thank You


periogirl28 said:


> Crisp and pristine!


*periogirl*, Thank You!


----------



## periogirl28

slongson said:


> Great outfit! Is that cape from Zara? I have been dying to wear mine, but summer seems to be extended here in Southern California.





tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous outfit!  I love this classic look, such a statement piece!





LaenaLovely said:


> You are soooo chic!  I love the cape!





klynneann said:


> I am waaay behind on this thread...!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful - love the poncho!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this one scarf or two worn together??  So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, and your dress is very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I look as good as your MIL does when I'm 60!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this look - the cape is beautiful!





******** said:


> *the perfect shot of your scarf
> *
> 
> 
> *and a gorgeous gold she is!*
> 
> 
> 
> *so chic!*





HGT said:


> LOVE this look!  Hope I can find a similar cape to copy you!



Thank you all so much, it kept me warm alright!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.




Gorgeous Gris t...cool background shot as well!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chiaoapple

periogirl28 said:


> Cloudy weather today, favourite cape from last year.
> Have a good weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3160010



You look great too! Perfect accessories. Yes, we are Kelly box indigo twins


----------



## chiaoapple

heifer said:


> Throw back to those warm days in August.



Wow, you are making me appreciate orange leather anew!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684




SPECTACULAR is the word!!! My god seriously u take my breath away every single time Kat.Lee!!! Gorgeousness personified [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> love it!
> 
> Here is mine today




Ari ur white B is STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> Gorgeous Gris t...cool background shot as well!


 


periogirl28 said:


> This looks like a lovely, cosy place and of course, that Kelly!


 Thank you ladies :kiss:


----------



## pinkmacaroon

chiaoapple said:


> Sunday brunch with Vert Claire B30, pine green Clic, and Tyger Tyger shawl



Love it...so classy &#128522;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

eternallove4bag said:


> Couldn't wait to take out my new bouquet Sellier shawl and Clic H today[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160274
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!



Love the shawl and shoes...&#128516;


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.



Fantastic bag for a fantastic girl


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Fantastic bag for a fantastic girl




Thank you sweetheart :kiss: 


Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> SPECTACULAR is the word!!! My god seriously u take my breath away every single time Kat.Lee!!! Gorgeousness personified [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are the sweetest. Appreciate your kindest words. Love your new avatar!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> love it!
> Here is mine today



White HOT!!!  Looks great with those Twillys.  Thank you for posting, Ari.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684



I love this!  So cute and fun...perfect for romping around!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> I love this!  So cute and fun...perfect for romping around!




Thank you so much. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You are the sweetest. Appreciate your kindest words. Love your new avatar!




Thank u Kat.Lee [emoji8][emoji8]! Thought it time to change my avatar pic with the additions [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

pinkmacaroon said:


> Love the shawl and shoes...[emoji1]




Thank u so much pinkmacaroon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

chiaoapple said:


> Great look, the DT is perfect with your B!





ellietilly said:


> Love_Couture, fabulous colours - so vibrant.





ari said:


> Love_Couture, love the colors, they do mach perfectly!



Thank you all for your kindest words.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## carrera993

******** said:


> *I need to share a little Hermes in Action, coz I have a PINK & Laduree craving :lolots: *



Oh my! Breathtaking. Congratulations.


----------



## carrera993

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.



Beautiful Rami! GrisT looks like a colour chameleon -- so lovely and changeable depending on the light.


----------



## carrera993

Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684



So simple. So elegant!


----------



## Rami00

carrera993 said:


> Beautiful Rami! GrisT looks like a colour chameleon -- so lovely and changeable depending on the light.


 
Thank you Carrera :kiss:


It's a true chameleon. It looks a lil' green when I wear khaki, a lil' brownish with beige...different in every light


----------



## eternallove4bag

Heading out with one of my fav shawls
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]


----------



## thyme

Moirai said:


> That's a beauty. Love the patina. You have taken such great care of it.



thank you *Moirai*



periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Mademoiselle Privé Chanel exhibition today. My BBK was out of a clingfilmed box, offered to me as a walk in customer at the Pacific Place store in Hong Kong. Those were the days!



gorgeous jacket and bbk. how was the exhibition? my bbk was also as a walk-in 3  years ago - super lucky!



eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]



the shawls are lovely on you!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]



OMG! Shawl Queen! You did it again! Stunning! Stunning! Stunning! I love how you paired it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> OMG! Shawl Queen! You did it again! Stunning! Stunning! Stunning! I love how you paired it.


hahahaha!!! Rami thank u so much!!! U made my day!!! So happy we share our love for H shawls [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



chincac said:


> thank you *Moirai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous jacket and bbk. how was the exhibition? my bbk was also as a walk-in 3  years ago - super lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the shawls are lovely on you!




Thank u chincac[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]



You look great.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> You look great.  Have a wonderful day!




Thank u so much Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! Have an amazing day!


----------



## MSO13

C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]



Ahhh!  I love this so much.  Love the fall pinks/purples/reds.  You are a shawl pro!


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218



This is so casual chic....I love it.   Love seeing Kellys styled casually.


----------



## coucou chanel

ari said:


> love it!
> Here is mine today



What a beauty 



eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]


Stunning shawl!



MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218



Casual elegance. Love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218




Looking great, love the ombré CDC


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218




Ur gorgeous K makes me smile with happiness!!! Love how ur scarf, CDC coordinates with ur bag[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

coucou chanel said:


> What a beauty
> 
> 
> Stunning shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual elegance. Love it!



Thank u coucou chanel[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Ahhh!  I love this so much.  Love the fall pinks/purples/reds.  You are a shawl pro!




Thank u so much LaenaLovely! U r such a sweetheart [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

LaenaLovely said:


> This is so casual chic....I love it.   Love seeing Kellys styled casually.







coucou chanel said:


> What a beauty
> 
> 
> Stunning shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual elegance. Love it!







ellietilly said:


> Looking great, love the ombré CDC







eternallove4bag said:


> Ur gorgeous K makes me smile with happiness!!! Love how ur scarf, CDC coordinates with ur bag[emoji7][emoji7]




thank you all! I'm always quite casual and I'm glad my K is the perfect complement as it definitely makes me look more pulled together!


----------



## Rami00

I am sucker for all things pretty. Gris T and rouge h in the background.


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.




So pretty!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This is one of my fav colors....I just drool every time I see your Gris T, Rami!  Thanks for sharing 



chiaoapple said:


> Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!




So pretty!  Thanks for making this a more enjoyable monday 



Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684




Nothing but absolute perfection Kat! Wow...you just always look stunning and so perfectly well put together.  Thanks for sharing dear!



ari said:


> love it!
> 
> Here is mine today




:: love it!



eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]




Love your shawl and whole look eternallove!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218




So chic MrsOwen!  Your look is just gorgeous!


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> I am sucker for all things pretty. Gris T and rouge h in the background.




I really like this picture!  [emoji7]


----------



## Vix_3n

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]



Tres chic eternallove4bag! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I am sucker for all things pretty. Gris T and rouge h in the background.




Rami I am a sucker for Gris T and that gorgeous RH!!! Oooh u take the BEST action shots[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovEmAll said:


> So pretty!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This is one of my fav colors....I just drool every time I see your Gris T, Rami!  Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!  Thanks for making this a more enjoyable monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but absolute perfection Kat! Wow...you just always look stunning and so perfectly well put together.  Thanks for sharing dear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :: love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shawl and whole look eternallove!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chic MrsOwen!  Your look is just gorgeous!



Thank u so much LovEmAll :hugs!



Vix_3n said:


> Tres chic eternallove4bag! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank u Vix[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]




Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! You nailed it again. You are THE all-time shawl queen [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## agneau88

Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I am sucker for all things pretty. Gris T and rouge h in the background.



Well matched, GT & RH! Love it. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovEmAll said:


> Nothing but absolute perfection Kat! Wow...you just always look stunning and so perfectly well put together.  Thanks for sharing dear!




Thank you so much for your sweet comment. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469



Beautiful bag & meal (can imagine!).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218



Gorgeous shot!


----------



## Rami00

LovEmAll said:


> So pretty!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This is one of my fav colors....I just drool every time I see your Gris T, Rami!  Thanks for sharing
> !





Love_Couture said:


> I really like this picture!  [emoji7]





eternallove4bag said:


> Rami I am a sucker for Gris T and that gorgeous RH!!! Oooh u take the BEST action shots[emoji7][emoji7]





Kat.Lee said:


> Well matched, GT & RH! Love it. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you :kiss::kiss: You guys are my everyday inspiration.


----------



## Rami00

agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469



True beauty


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]




Simple but well dressed. Very nice.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218




MrsOwen u look great. Thanks for sharing. Love the CDC.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218




Love everything in this look!


----------



## PrestigeH

agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469




Very elegantly matched.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! You nailed it again. You are THE all-time shawl queen [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Oh Kat.Lee u r such a sweetheart!!! U inspire me everyday with ur style[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]!!!



PrestigeH said:


> Simple but well dressed. Very nice.




Thank u so much PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dhfwu

agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469


What a lovely Kelly!  I like how the patina still shows in the restaurant's lower light.


----------



## HGT

agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469




Love it!


----------



## chiaoapple

Rushing to meeting with Menthe Lindy 26 (Etoupe lining), and two enamel pendants worn together. Hope I make it in time!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> The other day... Gris T at one of my fav brunch spots.



Great shot of your beautiful K!




chiaoapple said:


> Back to work with K28 in indigo and pink enamel earrings. Dip dye shawl peeking out from being draped over my seat. Happy Monday!



Gorgeous Box K!




Kat.Lee said:


> Monday routine - Colvert K32 running errands!
> Happy Monday to everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161684



You look fabulous in such a fun outfit! Love your accessories.




ari said:


> love it!
> Here is mine today



Gorgeous B and twilly! Looks so crisp and refreshing!




eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]



Love your shawls! You look very chic, great combo with jeans and pointed shoes.




MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3162218



Looking gorgeous with well matched jacket, scarf, CDC and K!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> I am sucker for all things pretty. Gris T and rouge h in the background.



Another great pic! Love your H!




agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> View attachment 3162469



Gorgeous Kelly. Hope you had a wonderful dinner.




chiaoapple said:


> Rushing to meeting with Menthe Lindy 26 (Etoupe lining), and two enamel pendants worn together. Hope I make it in time!



Pretty colors and pendants!


----------



## loves

chiaoapple said:


> Rushing to meeting with Menthe Lindy 26 (Etoupe lining), and two enamel pendants worn together. Hope I make it in time!



i really really really like the brighter greens and menthe is one of my favourites. beautiful lindy and styling



agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469



lovely mod shot, love it



Rami00 said:


> I am sucker for all things pretty. Gris T and rouge h in the background.



gris t is gorgeous, it makes my heart skip a beat everytime



MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218



wonderful to see c'est la fete out, gorgeous outfit



eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]



another lovely shawl! love this one


----------



## Evita98

MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218


 
oh! very pretty!
what color and leather is it?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## agneau88

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful bag & meal (can imagine!).







Rami00 said:


> True beauty







PrestigeH said:


> Very elegantly matched.







dhfwu said:


> What a lovely Kelly!  I like how the patina still shows in the restaurant's lower light.







Moirai said:


> Another great pic! Love your H. Gorgeous Kelly. Hope you had a wonderful dinner.
> 
> Pretty colors and pendants!







loves said:


> lovely mod shot, love it




Thank you all giving me a chance to share


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic. 
Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




Oh Kat, you look so elegant in this attire and your bag is TDF!


----------



## orangeaddict

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




Looking good!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so classy!!


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




Beautiful!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




Love the blouse, of course. Love the Lindy. Love the belt. And the whole look. As always. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568



the lindy! stunning


----------



## agneau88

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




You look so chic! I love the blouse. Lindy croc completes the look!


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Rushing to meeting with Menthe Lindy 26 (Etoupe lining), and two enamel pendants worn together. Hope I make it in time!




Beautiful green for Lindy.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




Oh my goodness Kat, I want to dive into your bag closet!! Another stunning H, I have fallen in love with the Lindy, a request has gone in to see if my SA can locate one in Rubis BUT your croc is amazing. I may need to revise my plans ...

Have a great day!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




Wow gorgeous Lindy. The new blouse looks excellent on u.


----------



## ellietilly

chiaoapple said:


> Rushing to meeting with Menthe Lindy 26 (Etoupe lining), and two enamel pendants worn together. Hope I make it in time!




Love your Lindy - great colour and the double enamel pendant looks stunning.


----------



## perlerare

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568



OMG !  That Croc Lindy !!!!!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568



OMG! The bag , belt and top are TDF &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]



Great pairing! Looking so stylish!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> thank you *Moirai*
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous jacket and bbk. how was the exhibition? my bbk was also as a walk-in 3  years ago - super lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> the shawls are lovely on you!



Thank you, the Chanel exhibition not to be missed, even my H SA is going. Isn't it lovely how our BBKs found us?


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218



Great outfit! Just a perfection!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> love it!
> Here is mine today



Wow ! Snow White  ! I imagine it takes a lot of care to keep it flawless...


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, the Chanel exhibition not to be missed, even my H SA is going. Isn't it lovely how our BBKs found us?


 
thanks for the tip!


----------



## periogirl28

Autumn outfit
Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas. 
Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736



definitely dressed for the season  love havanne, i'm in a brown mood these days


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> definitely dressed for the season  love havanne, i'm in a brown mood these days




We will look forward to an action pic or reveal then dear!


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736




Lovely colours, very autumnal


----------



## Kat.Lee

ice75 said:


> Oh Kat, you look so elegant in this attire and your bag is TDF!







orangeaddict said:


> Looking good!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so classy!!







doves75 said:


> Beautiful!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Love_Couture said:


> Love the blouse, of course. Love the Lindy. Love the belt. And the whole look. As always. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much. 
*Love_Couture* glad to be your blouse twin!


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> the lindy! stunning







agneau88 said:


> You look so chic! I love the blouse. Lindy croc completes the look!







ellietilly said:


> Oh my goodness Kat, I want to dive into your bag closet!! Another stunning H, I have fallen in love with the Lindy, a request has gone in to see if my SA can locate one in Rubis BUT your croc is amazing. I may need to revise my plans ...
> 
> Have a great day!







PrestigeH said:


> Wow gorgeous Lindy. The new blouse looks excellent on u.




Thank you so much for your kind comments. 
*ellietilly* Hope you get your ideal Lindy soon and look forward to your reveal.


----------



## Kat.Lee

perlerare said:


> OMG !  That Croc Lindy !!!!!







Bobmops said:


> OMG! The bag , belt and top are TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you so much. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Rushing to meeting with Menthe Lindy 26 (Etoupe lining), and two enamel pendants worn together. Hope I make it in time!



That color of ur lindy is STUNNING chioapple [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736




U look so chic periogirl and ur K is TDF[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... So sorry to hear u lost one of ur family members :hugs!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




Omg!!!! HEAVENLY Kat.Lee!!! What a gorgeous blouse!!! It was stunning on its own and now with u wearing it u have added a million stars to its beauty[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;!!!! Ur bag collection by the way is TDF!!! Can't begin to imagine how spectacular ur closet must look like[emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!!! HEAVENLY Kat.Lee!!! What a gorgeous blouse!!! It was stunning on its own and now with u wearing it u have added a million stars to its beauty[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;!!!! Ur bag collection by the way is TDF!!! Can't begin to imagine how spectacular ur closet must look like[emoji122][emoji122]




Good morning dear. Thank you so much for your sweet compliment. You are THE sweetest!! HUGS HUGS HUGS HUGS.....


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736



So beautiful,Periogirl! Love you outfit with vintage touch !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568



Holly! Absolutely stunning look. Thank you for posting.  

Your closet must be heaven.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




Love the new blouse...and really everything as usual!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736




Fabulous all around.  I love you dolce top/dress btw...


----------



## LaenaLovely

agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469




Stunning!  Who needs a dinner date when you have that bag!?!?


----------



## LaenaLovely

chiaoapple said:


> Rushing to meeting with Menthe Lindy 26 (Etoupe lining), and two enamel pendants worn together. Hope I make it in time!




Love the green and etoupe together...such a classy combo that is fun and happy.  Great look!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736




Thank you Periogirl. Lovely. Cute charm. Woof woof.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.




Ur scarf and the B. What a perfect match.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Holly! Absolutely stunning look. Thank you for posting.
> 
> Your closet must be heaven.




Good morning to you dear. Thank you so much. Thought about you dying to see its mod shot! [emoji4][emoji8]


LaenaLovely said:


> Love the new blouse...and really everything as usual!




Thank you so much. Appreciate it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.




Love this look. The scarf is such a perfect match with your beautiful B. You will definite be the most chic mum at the preschool interview![emoji170]


----------



## chiaoapple

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.



Casual yet chic! You look great!


----------



## loves

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.



the colour of your bag is so refreshing


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.




All the very best LaenaLovely!! U look beautiful and that B is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! All the best for the interview!!! What our kids make us do [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Great shot of your beautiful K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Box K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous in such a fun outfit! Love your accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B and twilly! Looks so crisp and refreshing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shawls! You look very chic, great combo with jeans and pointed shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous with well matched jacket, scarf, CDC and K!



Thank u dear Moirai [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> i really really really like the brighter greens and menthe is one of my favourites. beautiful lindy and styling
> 
> 
> 
> lovely mod shot, love it
> 
> 
> 
> gris t is gorgeous, it makes my heart skip a beat everytime
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful to see c'est la fete out, gorgeous outfit
> 
> 
> 
> another lovely shawl! love this one



Thank u loves :hugs!



Bobmops said:


> Great pairing! Looking so stylish![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank u so much Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> Lovely colours, very autumnal



Thank you, I felt like it was perfect for today! 



eternallove4bag said:


> That color of ur lindy is STUNNING chioapple [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U look so chic periogirl and ur K is TDF[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... So sorry to hear u lost one of ur family members :hugs!



Thank you. I meant my in laws's Labrador Retriever who lived a long and pampered life. 



Bobmops said:


> So beautiful,Periogirl! Love you outfit with vintage touch !!



Thank you, it reminds me of Dutch still life paintings which I love. 



LaenaLovely said:


> Fabulous all around.  I love you dolce top/dress btw...



Well spotted indeed, thank you! 



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Lovely. Cute charm. Woof woof.



Thanks! Are we due for a London reveal? 




LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.



 You wear this soo well, lovely for sure!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.



Very nice color B.  Happy Tuesday.    Good luck on the interview.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927



Gorgeous looking. I can see that you love black and white a lot! Just like the blouse. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.



Very lovely outfit and of course beautiful K.  Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous looking. I can see that you love black and white a lot! Just like the blouse. [emoji4][emoji8]



Thanks Kat.  Yes, black and white is so basic and classy, also can dress up and down easily.


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568


You look fabulous.


----------



## bluenavy

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.


Love you B and matching scarf


----------



## bluenavy

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927


Love your scarf.  I want the same one, but my local H was out of stock.


----------



## MSO13

LovEmAll said:


> So pretty!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This is one of my fav colors....I just drool every time I see your Gris T, Rami!  Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!  Thanks for making this a more enjoyable monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but absolute perfection Kat! Wow...you just always look stunning and so perfectly well put together.  Thanks for sharing dear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :: love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shawl and whole look eternallove!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chic MrsOwen!  Your look is just gorgeous!





Moirai said:


> Great shot of your beautiful K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Box K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous in such a fun outfit! Love your accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B and twilly! Looks so crisp and refreshing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shawls! You look very chic, great combo with jeans and pointed shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous with well matched jacket, scarf, CDC and K!





Evita98 said:


> oh! very pretty!
> what color and leather is it?





Bobmops said:


> Great outfit! Just a perfection!



Wow this thread moves so fast! Thanks for the lovely compliments all!

Evita, my K is Etain Togo with contrast stitching. It was a declined SO that I was lucky to be offered!


----------



## MSO13

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927



This looks great on you!


----------



## MSO13

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.



Looking good Laena! Hope the interview goes well!!


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736



Lovely outfit, that floral print is just gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Thank you MrsO, it went great!


----------



## LaenaLovely

bluenavy said:


> Love you B and matching scarf



Thank you bluenavy!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927


Oh I have the B/W on hold.  I really love it now.  This looks great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LuckyBitch

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927



Your shawl is gorgeous and you look great.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look. The scarf is such a perfect match with your beautiful B. You will definite be the most chic mum at the preschool interview![emoji170]



Aww, thanks so much Kat Lee.  I fell over when I saw this scarf...I've really been loving it.



chiaoapple said:


> Casual yet chic! You look great!



Thank you chiaoapple...my exact goal..casual chic.  



loves said:


> the colour of your bag is so refreshing


I thought this gloomy fall day needed a little pick me up of color.  Thank you loves.



eternallove4bag said:


> All the very best LaenaLovely!! U look beautiful and that B is TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! All the best for the interview!!! What our kids make us do [emoji6]


Eternallove4bags--thank you so much, as always!  We def do so much for our kiddies.  It went great.  Thank you.

Just figured out how to multiple quote..hopefully, I didn;t forget anyone.

Thank you ladies for always being so positive and supportive.  I really love all your styles and upbeat attitudes.  I know you are all beautiful--inside and out and I adore seeing all your fun H pics.

xoxo,
LL


----------



## chiaoapple

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736



I have never been a particular fan of browns, but your ebene looks so great!


----------



## chiaoapple

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568



Omg croc lindy... honestly one of my grails.... and of course you look amazing carrying it!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568



U always look so gorgeous and stylish with your choices





LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.



well coordinated color scheme despite being casual, thumbs up






Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927



Another classic collection from you!


----------



## chiaoapple

ari said:


> Here is a very casual look  with riding Hermes jacket, which I bought just before I was offered the orange Kelly, I wanted Kelly selier so much, so I'm happy to have her now:



Going through the older posts and ari your whole look here just made me smile! Love it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927




U look gorgeous Love_Couture!!! Twins on the Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji7]


----------



## Love_Couture

bluenavy said:


> Love your scarf.  I want the same one, but my local H was out of stock.




I think your SA can place a phone order for you. I was lucky to see it in store the other day. It's the last one and I immediately grab it. [emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

MrsOwen3 said:


> Looking good Laena! Hope the interview goes well!!




Thank you so much for your kind words MrsOwen. [emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Oh I have the B/W on hold.  I really love it now.  This looks great!




Thank you very much.  Yes, it's very beautiful and warm. Just in time for fall. [emoji262]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Excited for my new Tyger Tyger scarf (still with tags)...my b is as cold as I usually am in my office.


----------



## ellietilly

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927




Love your Tyger Tyger, great classic colours


----------



## ellietilly

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163100
> 
> 
> Excited for my new Tyger Tyger scarf (still with tags)...my b is as cold as I usually am in my office.




Such wonderful colours, perfect for autumn


----------



## Love_Couture

LuckyBitch said:


> Your shawl is gorgeous and you look great.





atomic110 said:


> Another classic collection from you!





eternallove4bag said:


> U look gorgeous Love_Couture!!! Twins on the Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji7]





ellietilly said:


> Love your Tyger Tyger, great classic colours



Thank you all for your kindest words.  I love the BW Tyger Tyger shawl.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> Excited for my new Tyger Tyger scarf (still with tags)...my b is as cold as I usually am in my office.



Great autumn colors.


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.



Great casual Look!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163100
> 
> 
> Excited for my new Tyger Tyger scarf (still with tags)...my b is as cold as I usually am in my office.



Lovely pairing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163100
> 
> 
> Excited for my new Tyger Tyger scarf (still with tags)...my b is as cold as I usually am in my office.




Gorgeous Tyger Tyger!!! Goes so well with ur B [emoji7][emoji7]! U r going to love it my friend[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chrissy Baby

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927



Very nice and classy and you got your toolbox with GHW. Congrats.


----------



## Love_Couture

Chrissy Baby said:


> Very nice and classy and you got your toolbox with GHW. Congrats.




Yes, you caught me Chrissy Baby. Thanks for your picture and I'm in love with my toolbox. It's in indigo with GHW!  Here is a closer pic of it. [emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927




Everything terrific!  Looks great[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, you caught me Chrissy Baby. Thanks for your picture and I'm in love with my toolbox. It's in indigo with GHW!  Here is a closer pic of it. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3163261




I love the toolbox in this color
Twillies too[emoji94]


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736




What a nice post!  Of course the Kelly is stunning & thoughtful memory of your family member


----------



## Keren16

agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469




Not sure why I did not comment when I first saw this morning
Probably because it is such a great shot!
I love everything so much ... and you look terrific!
Hope you had a great time[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469



Drooling!!! RH in box is STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7]



Love_Couture said:


> Yes, you caught me Chrissy Baby. Thanks for your picture and I'm in love with my toolbox. It's in indigo with GHW!  Here is a closer pic of it. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3163261




U look amazing and so does the toolbox Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## agneau88

eternallove4bag said:


> Drooling!!! RH in box is STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you eternallove4bag. You made my day.


----------



## HGT

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, you caught me Chrissy Baby. Thanks for your picture and I'm in love with my toolbox. It's in indigo with GHW!  Here is a closer pic of it. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3163261




Lovely Tool Box with GHW!!! What size is yours?  I have Tool Box on my list!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Lovely pairing!



Thanks so much...It was unexpected but made me smile.



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous Tyger Tyger!!! Goes so well with ur B [emoji7][emoji7]! U r going to love it my friend[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks tpf bestie...I am already planning to wear it tomorrow


----------



## LaenaLovely

ellietilly said:


> Love your Tyger Tyger, great classic colours





ellietilly said:


> Such wonderful colours, perfect for autumn



Thank you!!!  My hope was to make the B more autumn feeling


----------



## Vix_3n

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, you caught me Chrissy Baby. Thanks for your picture and I'm in love with my toolbox. It's in indigo with GHW!  Here is a closer pic of it. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3163261



Toolbox looks so classy!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568



Gorgeous outfit and Lindy, Kat! The blouse fits perfectly on you. I love the heels too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736



Beautiful, periogirl! Leather on Kelly is lovely.


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.



Love the colors of your B and scarf. B can only bring good luck!


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927





Love_Couture said:


> Yes, you caught me Chrissy Baby. Thanks for your picture and I'm in love with my toolbox. It's in indigo with GHW!  Here is a closer pic of it. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3163261



You look fabulous! TT looks great on you. Indigo and ghw are a gorgeous combo.


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163100
> 
> 
> Excited for my new Tyger Tyger scarf (still with tags)...my b is as cold as I usually am in my office.



Gorgeous and perfect match with TT.


----------



## Love_Couture

Keren16 said:


> Everything terrific!  Looks great[emoji4]
> I love the toolbox in this color
> Twillies too[emoji94]



Thanks dear.  I am so glad that it finally comes in GHW!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> U look amazing and so does the toolbox Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you very much.  



HGT said:


> Lovely Tool Box with GHW!!! What size is yours?  I have Tool Box on my list!


It is a 20.  I love it so much.



Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! TT looks great on you. Indigo and ghw are a gorgeous combo.


Thank you very much for your kindest words.



Vix_3n said:


> Toolbox looks so classy!


Yes, and I love GHW!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! TT looks great on you. Indigo and ghw are a gorgeous combo.



Thank you very much Moirai.


----------



## anshort4angel

With my herbag &#128522;


----------



## ellietilly

anshort4angel said:


> With my herbag [emoji4]




So cute, love the pop of pink!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163100
> 
> 
> Excited for my new Tyger Tyger scarf (still with tags)...my b is as cold as I usually am in my office.


Beautiful colors, they go so well together!


----------



## ari

The black beauty, all dressed up today))


----------



## ari

anshort4angel said:


> With my herbag &#128522;



OMG! love the outfit and the color combo!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, you caught me Chrissy Baby. Thanks for your picture and I'm in love with my toolbox. It's in indigo with GHW!  Here is a closer pic of it. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3163261



she is a beauty!


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> Going through the older posts and ari your whole look here just made me smile! Love it.



chiaoapple, thank you!


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))




Great twilly, looks so good


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))




Lovely. Happy to be your twilly twin! [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

chiaoapple said:


> I have never been a particular fan of browns, but your ebene looks so great!




Thank you. It is the colour Havanne in Evergrain leather. This leather is discontinued at present. 



Keren16 said:


> What a nice post!  Of course the Kelly is stunning & thoughtful memory of your family member




Thank you Keren, the family member I mentioned was our Labrador Retriever. 



ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))




Very pretty Twilly and a practical bag, you don't see many of these.


----------



## periogirl28

Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.



always a fab outfit periogirl 



ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))



ari this is gorgeous! i love my SK to bits too



anshort4angel said:


> With my herbag &#128522;



very pretty colour, love it



Love_Couture said:


> Yes, you caught me Chrissy Baby. Thanks for your picture and I'm in love with my toolbox. It's in indigo with GHW!  Here is a closer pic of it. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3163261



gorgeous tb, it's on my list this bag



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163100
> 
> 
> Excited for my new Tyger Tyger scarf (still with tags)...my b is as cold as I usually am in my office.



love your new scarf!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.


I'm totally in love with the Roulis.  I've still only seem them online-the Hermes store near me never seems to have any.


----------



## eternallove4bag

anshort4angel said:


> With my herbag [emoji4]



Beautiful! Boots r amazing too!



ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))



Love the twillies with the black beauty ari [emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.




Roulis looks gorgeous!!! Hope she had a good outing [emoji4]


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.



very cool look *periogirl*


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.




Great look on this rainy day, your Roulis will brighten things up!


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> Great twilly, looks so good


*ellietilly*, thank you!


Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely. Happy to be your twilly twin! [emoji4]


no.no, I'm proud to be your twin, *Kat!*!


periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. It is the colour Havanne in Evergrain leather. This leather is discontinued at present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Keren, the family member I mentioned was our Labrador Retriever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty Twilly and a practical bag, you don't see many of these.


*periogirl*, thank you!


loves said:


> always a fab outfit periogirl
> 
> 
> 
> ari this is gorgeous! i love my SK to bits too
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty colour, love it
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous tb, it's on my list this bag
> 
> 
> 
> love your new scarf!


*loves*, thank you !, what color is yours?


eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Boots r amazing too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the twillies with the black beauty ari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roulis looks gorgeous!!! Hope she had a good outing [emoji4]


Thank You *eternallove*!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> White HOT!!!  Looks great with those Twillys.  Thank you for posting, Ari.


*LaenaLovely* thank You!


eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out with one of my fav shawls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162106
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share[emoji176]


Love this shawl!


MrsOwen3 said:


> C'est la Fete, Ombré lizard CDC and my Kelly! I'm so happy how effortlessly this bag works with my wardrobe, thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3162218


*MrsOwen*Graet Kelly it does go well with everything!


coucou chanel said:


> What a beauty
> 
> 
> Stunning shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual elegance. Love it!





LovEmAll said:


> So pretty!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. This is one of my fav colors....I just drool every time I see your Gris T, Rami!  Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!  Thanks for making this a more enjoyable monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but absolute perfection Kat! Wow...you just always look stunning and so perfectly well put together.  Thanks for sharing dear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :: love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shawl and whole look eternallove!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So chic MrsOwen!  Your look is just gorgeous!


*coucou chanel*, Thank You!


----------



## LovEmAll

agneau88 said:


> Mod shot with my vintage Rouge H box kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3162469




Love your K.  What a pretty picture!  It looks like such a lovely dinner too 



chiaoapple said:


> Rushing to meeting with Menthe Lindy 26 (Etoupe lining), and two enamel pendants worn together. Hope I make it in time!




Hope you made it in time!   lovely color [emoji172]



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568




Kat....:: again, perfection.  Love your shoes too!



periogirl28 said:


> Autumn outfit
> Havanne Evergrain Kelly, found in Madrid, a few days before Christmas.
> Petit h dog charm in memory of the family member  we have lost.
> 
> View attachment 3162734
> 
> View attachment 3162735
> 
> View attachment 3162736




I'm sorry for your loss dear.    you look fabulous and your gorgeous charm is even more beautiful because it has such special meaning




LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3162823
> 
> 
> Casual Tuesday off to go to a preschool interview.  (I can't believe that is a real thing!?!?). Thanks for letting me share.







LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163100
> 
> 
> Excited for my new Tyger Tyger scarf (still with tags)...my b is as cold as I usually am in my office.




Nice combo!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (didn't know there were such things as preschool interviews either...lol)



anshort4angel said:


> With my herbag [emoji4]




Such a pretty shot!


----------



## Vix_3n

Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Lindy 30 croc Havanne. Carre Brides de Gala Twill. My apology for the blurry pic.
> Wish you all a Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162568



This  Lindy 30 croc Havann is TDF! looking great Kat!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> *LaenaLovely* thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsOwen*Graet Kelly it does go well with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *coucou chanel*, Thank You!



Thank u so much ari :hugs!



Vix_3n said:


> Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Wow!!! I love BE and u make it look even more beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Vix_3n said:


> Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Beautiful BE! You look great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovEmAll said:


> Kat....:: again, perfection.  Love your shoes too!



Thank you so much LovEmAll. 



ari said:


> This  Lindy 30 croc Havann is TDF! looking great Kat!



Thank you so much ari.


----------



## chiaoapple

It's crab season! Eating a fresh one while wearing new Isidore necklace that I was lucky to find in the colorway I want. Bag is K32 tricolor (rouge H flap and back, dark green body and dark brown handle and strap).


----------



## LaenaLovely

Excited to wear my new Tyger Tyger scarf today!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.



WOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love this color


----------



## loves

ari said:


> *
> 
> loves, thank you !, what color is yours?
> 
> *


*

bleu de galice. am missing it actually, it's being spa'd at the moment*


----------



## loves

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163929
> 
> 
> Excited to wear my new Tyger Tyger scarf today!



so fun when we have new goodies to wear, it's very pretty on you



chiaoapple said:


> It's crab season! Eating a fresh one while wearing new Isidore necklace that I was lucky to find in the colorway I want. Bag is K32 tricolor (rouge H flap and back, dark green body and dark brown handle and strap).



gorgeous isadore and kelly



Vix_3n said:


> Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



i adore this blue and it is stunning on you


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163929
> 
> 
> Excited to wear my new Tyger Tyger scarf today!


 
Your tyger tyger looks great and that outfit is spot on. I love your shoes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))



pretty... and Oh she's nice and stiff too.... love her!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.




This is full on fab!  I love that red.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))




Ari---love the shoulder birkin!  She looks amazing with her twillys!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Your tyger tyger looks great and that outfit is spot on. I love your shoes.




Rami - you are too sweet.  Thank you so much.  The shoes are a shop my closet find!  Jimmy choos from maybe 5 years ago?!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Vix_3n said:


> Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




You look like you are ready to conquer the world!  Great shot!


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))



Love how u match it with twilley, lovely color combo







periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.




lovely ! Another Rough in ur collection






chiaoapple said:


> It's crab season! Eating a fresh one while wearing new Isidore necklace that I was lucky to find in the colorway I want. Bag is K32 tricolor (rouge H flap and back, dark green body and dark brown handle and strap).



Gosh, love everything that u have! Including e crab too! Lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163929
> 
> 
> Excited to wear my new Tyger Tyger scarf today!




My TPF bestie!! U look AMAZING [emoji7][emoji7]...this shawl is super gorgeous and u have paired it perfectly!!! I smiled so much when I saw this!!! Look at what I was wearing for work today [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ari

Vix_3n said:


> Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


great BE, happy to be your twin on the BE!



chiaoapple said:


> It's crab season! Eating a fresh one while wearing new Isidore necklace that I was lucky to find in the colorway I want. Bag is K32 tricolor (rouge H flap and back, dark green body and dark brown handle and strap).


wow! this is a great look!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163929
> 
> 
> Excited to wear my new Tyger Tyger scarf today!


Fantastic with everything you have on!



loves said:


> bleu de galice. am missing it actually, it's being spa'd at the moment


loves, hope she comes back soon!



Israeli_Flava said:


> pretty... and Oh she's nice and stiff too.... love her!!!


Israeli_Flava, Thank You!



LaenaLovely said:


> Ari---love the shoulder birkin!  She looks amazing with her twillys!



LaenaLovely, Thank You!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> My TPF bestie!! U look AMAZING [emoji7][emoji7]...this shawl is super gorgeous and u have paired it perfectly!!! I smiled so much when I saw this!!! Look at what I was wearing for work today [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163969



Great minds think alike!


----------



## Bobmops

Vix_3n said:


> Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Wow! Love your outfit! Great pop of color!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> My TPF bestie!! U look AMAZING [emoji7][emoji7]...this shawl is super gorgeous and u have paired it perfectly!!! I smiled so much when I saw this!!! Look at what I was wearing for work today [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163969



Wow! You did it again! Great pairing!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.



Great inspired look ! It does suit you lovely!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))



OMG.  It is so beautiful!


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))




You black beauty looks GOOD!  Perfect twilly!


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.




Beautiful Roulis. Very nice red. Love it. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ellietilly

Vix_3n said:


> Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Fabulous BE, looks amazing


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> My TPF bestie!! U look AMAZING [emoji7][emoji7]...this shawl is super gorgeous and u have paired it perfectly!!! I smiled so much when I saw this!!! Look at what I was wearing for work today [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163969




You all wear your shawls so well, so stylish


----------



## GimmieHermes

Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> You all wear your shawls so well, so stylish



Thank u ellietilly [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Wow! You did it again! Great pairing!



Thank u so much Bopmops :hugs!



ari said:


> Great minds think alike!




Lol!!! Thank u dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bluenavy

Love_Couture said:


> I think your SA can place a phone order for you. I was lucky to see it in store the other day. It's the last one and I immediately grab it. [emoji4]


 


I am planning on stopping by this weekend.  I will ask her.  Thanks


----------



## bluenavy

GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!


 
it's gorgeous.


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.


 
what a great color


----------



## bluenavy

anshort4angel said:


> With my herbag &#128522;


 
very cute


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!


 
GHW on Etoupe looks precious. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## LovestheLouis

I was craving sugar and wine to popped to the grocery stores and filled my B with goodies!!!


----------



## meowmeow94

Took her out for a fall day &#128154;&#128155;&#10084;&#65039; *ooopsss I can't upload pic now &#128549; the post will be edited later"


----------



## meowmeow94

GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!



Very adorable


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovestheLouis said:


> I was craving sugar and wine to popped to the grocery stores and filled my B with goodies!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164386




That makes me hungry for both food and the B [emoji12]


----------



## LaenaLovely

loves said:


> so fun when we have new goodies to wear, it's very pretty on you
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous isadore and kelly
> 
> 
> 
> i adore this blue and it is stunning on you



Thank you loves!


----------



## Love_Couture

GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!




Beautiful K. Love the neutral. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> My TPF bestie!! U look AMAZING [emoji7][emoji7]...this shawl is super gorgeous and u have paired it perfectly!!! I smiled so much when I saw this!!! Look at what I was wearing for work today [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163969



Eternallove4bag - first, you look amazing.  Love the green/teal color of your shirt and how it pops w the TT shawl and neutral pants.  Keep posting all your great shawl outfits...loving them!

Second, you are so sweet.  Had a long annoying day at work and your pleasant comments really brighten my day!


----------



## LovestheLouis

eternallove4bag said:


> That makes me hungry for both food and the B [emoji12]




Lol I really need to stop using my B as a grocery  bag though, I'm starting to look mad!! Lol


----------



## citruses

LovestheLouis said:


> Lol I really need to stop using my B as a grocery  bag though, I'm starting to look mad!! Lol




[emoji23][emoji23] I love it!


----------



## LovestheLouis

citruses said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I love it!




Seriously I really must have looked mad today, I was at home in my lounge wear and just got a craving for sugar, walked to my local store in Lounge wear, Uggs, fur coat and b bag. For a 25 year old I got the eccentric look sorted!! Lol


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Blue electric medor watch


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Eternallove4bag - first, you look amazing.  Love the green/teal color of your shirt and how it pops w the TT shawl and neutral pants.  Keep posting all your great shawl outfits...loving them!
> 
> 
> 
> Second, you are so sweet.  Had a long annoying day at work and your pleasant comments really brighten my day!




Awww! LaenaLovely u r a sweetheart!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]...Some work days r good, some bad and some really bad! Mine was not stellar either [emoji12] tomorrow is another day! Praying for God to give me more patience to handle nitwits at work[emoji6]... But wearing something nice definitely makes the day a little brighter [emoji4][emoji4]... Hope u have a great day tomorrow too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Blue electric medor watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164589




What a beauty!!! That color is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovestheLouis said:


> Lol I really need to stop using my B as a grocery  bag though, I'm starting to look mad!! Lol




Hehehe! But u r shopping with style!!! I am sure people r sneaking envious looks at u and ur gorgeous B at the grocery store [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

anshort4angel said:


> With my herbag &#128522;



Gorgeous! Love the pink Herbag and your outfit.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> The black beauty, all dressed up today))



Kelly is beautiful, ari. Love the matching twilly too.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.



Roulis is a gorgeous red, and you look fantastic!


----------



## Moirai

Vix_3n said:


> Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Beautiful blue color! Great look with your outfit.


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163929
> 
> 
> Excited to wear my new Tyger Tyger scarf today!



Beautiful jacket, Laena! Perfect with TT!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> My TPF bestie!! U look AMAZING [emoji7][emoji7]...this shawl is super gorgeous and u have paired it perfectly!!! I smiled so much when I saw this!!! Look at what I was wearing for work today [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163969



Gorgeous, eternallove! Love your shawls!!!


----------



## Moirai

chiaoapple said:


> It's crab season! Eating a fresh one while wearing new Isidore necklace that I was lucky to find in the colorway I want. Bag is K32 tricolor (rouge H flap and back, dark green body and dark brown handle and strap).



Your Kelly is beautiful and unique! Congrats on a special Kelly.


----------



## Moirai

GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!



Congrats on your Kelly! Beautiful! Love your outfit and boots too.





LovestheLouis said:


> I was craving sugar and wine to popped to the grocery stores and filled my B with goodies!!!
> View attachment 3164386



Great use of a Birkin!





Jhoshopgirl said:


> Blue electric medor watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164589



Beautiful watch! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Moirai said:


> Beautiful jacket, Laena! Perfect with TT!



Thank you!  It is a Fendi from a few years back.  I wear it so so much.  I was so excited to see it picked up the TT colors...new casual uniform!


----------



## Rami00

LovestheLouis said:


> Seriously I really must have looked mad today, I was at home in my lounge wear and just got a craving for sugar, walked to my local store in Lounge wear, Uggs, fur coat and b bag. For a 25 year old I got the eccentric look sorted!! Lol



LOL sounds familiar! Uggs, sweats, hoodie/coat on a last minute run to SAQ/LCBO (alcohol shops in Canada) 

Not to mention my red B that doesn't blend!


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you!  It is a Fendi from a few years back.  I wear it so so much.  I was so excited to see it picked up the TT colors...new casual uniform!



I just took another look at your jacket. It looks brand new! And it is a perfect match with TT. So great when it works out that way.


----------



## loves

Have not posted here for a while....

Having some Hermes action in bed this morning 



I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here

https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday




Sweet setting! Lovely!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Blue electric medor watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164589




Beautiful eye catching colour!! [emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751



thank you kat lee and great little outfit here as usual. good to see mousseline in action!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751



Gorgeous, Kat. Beautiful scarf and Bolide.


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754



Lovely pic, colors are soothing. Beautiful Constance, have not seen in this color before.


----------



## Love_Couture

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here



Picture is very beautiful.  And the C is very beautiful.  Thank you very much for such a beautiful scene.


----------



## loves

Love_Couture said:


> Picture is very beautiful.  And the C is very beautiful.  Thank you very much for such a beautiful scene.



thank you so much xoxo



Moirai said:


> Lovely pic, colors are soothing. Beautiful Constance, have not seen in this color before.



thank you moirai! i love griolet, it goes with literally everything



Jhoshopgirl said:


> Blue electric medor watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164589



very nice wrist action! love medor and BE



LovestheLouis said:


> I was craving sugar and wine to popped to the grocery stores and filled my B with goodies!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164386



sweets, wine and hermes = happiness



ari said:


> loves, hope she comes back soon!



thank you so much, yes very very soon 



eternallove4bag said:


> My TPF bestie!! U look AMAZING [emoji7][emoji7]...this shawl is super gorgeous and u have paired it perfectly!!! I smiled so much when I saw this!!! Look at what I was wearing for work today [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163969



another lovely shawl, you wear them well



GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!



very lovely and i love etoupe, my favourite H colour. etoupe with ghw is on my wishlist


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> It's crab season! Eating a fresh one while wearing new Isidore necklace that I was lucky to find in the colorway I want. Bag is K32 tricolor (rouge H flap and back, dark green body and dark brown handle and strap).



Cool feast and H treasures!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3163929
> 
> 
> Excited to wear my new Tyger Tyger scarf today!



Never tired of seeing tyger tyger in action. Love your jacket too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> My TPF bestie!! U look AMAZING [emoji7][emoji7]...this shawl is super gorgeous and u have paired it perfectly!!! I smiled so much when I saw this!!! Look at what I was wearing for work today [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163969




Oh my shawl queen [emoji146]. Always so lovely to see your mod shot. Have to learn shawl skill from you. Seriously love all your shawls!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji234]


----------



## Kat.Lee

GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!




Beautiful etoupe with GHW!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovestheLouis said:


> I was craving sugar and wine to popped to the grocery stores and filled my B with goodies!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164386




Wow. I'm craving for those too now!! Maybe no wine!


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> thank you kat lee and great little outfit here as usual. good to see mousseline in action!



Thank you so much *loves*. Moussline is my all time favourite. Btw love all your breakfast setting. Wish can learn from you! [emoji496][emoji477]&#65039;[emoji495][emoji486]



Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, Kat. Beautiful scarf and Bolide.



Thank you so much *Moirai*.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751




Absolutely stunning. As always. Happy Friday! [emoji170]


----------



## Melow

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754






Amazing constance!
What color is it?


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> You black beauty looks GOOD!  Perfect twilly!


*HGT*, thank you!


GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!


Beutifuk K!


LovestheLouis said:


> I was craving sugar and wine to popped to the grocery stores and filled my B with goodies!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164386


this looks good to me ! what color is your B?



Jhoshopgirl said:


> Blue electric medor watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164589


amazing ! the color is fab!


Moirai said:


> Kelly is beautiful, ari. Love the matching twilly too.


Thank you *Moirai!*


loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754


loves! this is a perfect photo!!!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751



Beautiful Kat! today I'm similar - but the winter version


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Beautiful Kat! today I'm similar - but the winter version




Thank you ari. Great minds think alike. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
Wow love your silk and the whole outfit. [emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Absolutely stunning. As always. Happy Friday! [emoji170]




Thank you *Love_Couture*. You are always kind and sweet! [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754




I LOVE this action shot!


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Beautiful Kat! today I'm similar - but the winter version



beautiful ari, loving the colours and wishing it's winter here 



ari said:


> *HGT*
> loves! this is a perfect photo!!!





periogirl28 said:


> I LOVE this action shot!



ari and periogirl thank you very much!



Melow said:


> Amazing constance!
> What color is it?



thank you and it's griolet in tadelakt leather



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *loves*. Moussline is my all time favourite. Btw love all your breakfast setting. Wish can learn from you! [emoji496][emoji477]&#65039;[emoji495][emoji486]



mousselines are gorgeous i don't blame you. aww thanks so much, i just enjoy making breakfast, very therapeutic


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Roulis is a gorgeous red, and you look fantastic!





Bobmops said:


> Great inspired look ! It does suit you lovely!





Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful Roulis. Very nice red. Love it. [emoji173]&#65039;





bluenavy said:


> what a great color



Thank you all very much!


----------



## ellietilly

GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!




Stunning, love the gold hardware


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751




Beautiful blues, btw I love how perfect your nails always look!


----------



## ellietilly

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754




Perfect bedfellow!! Love your Constance, true classic.


----------



## ellietilly

LovestheLouis said:


> Seriously I really must have looked mad today, I was at home in my lounge wear and just got a craving for sugar, walked to my local store in Lounge wear, Uggs, fur coat and b bag. For a 25 year old I got the eccentric look sorted!! Lol




Fabulous!! Love this!!


----------



## MYH

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754



That looks heavenly! Breakfast in bed with Hermes is so calming.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Beautiful blues, btw I love how perfect your nails always look!



Thank you so much *ellietilly*.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751




Ooooh the gorgeous lady returns[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u look AMAZING Kat.Lee!!! Is that Moussie u r wearing? Love the way u have draped it!!! Whenever I see ur bolide I want to run out and buy it too but whenever I go to buy a bag at H I return with CSGMs instead [emoji33].. U r such style icon[emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751




STUNNING[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh the gorgeous lady returns[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u look AMAZING Kat.Lee!!! Is that Moussie u r wearing? Love the way u have draped it!!! Whenever I see ur bolide I want to run out and buy it too but whenever I go to buy a bag at H I return with CSGMs instead [emoji33].. U r such style icon[emoji7]




Agree with everything !


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh the gorgeous lady returns[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u look AMAZING Kat.Lee!!! Is that Moussie u r wearing? Love the way u have draped it!!! Whenever I see ur bolide I want to run out and buy it too but whenever I go to buy a bag at H I return with CSGMs instead [emoji33].. U r such style icon[emoji7]



You are such a funny gal with good sharp eyes. Yes it's a Moussie, my all time favourite! Light, soft, fluttering! [emoji4]
Whichever CSGM you come back with is always a fabulous one! Truly our shawl queen! [emoji146]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> STUNNING[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]







Keren16 said:


> Agree with everything !



Thank you so much *Keren16*. You must be another CSGM queen. [emoji146][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You are such a funny gal with good sharp eyes. Yes it's a Moussie, my all time favourite! Light, soft, fluttering! [emoji4]
> Whichever CSGM you come back with is always a fabulous one! Truly our shawl queen! [emoji146]




U r a total sweetheart[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; have an amazing day Kat.Lee[emoji176]


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754




Omg!!! Chocolates, coffee and H and that too in bed in the morning? My day would be off to the most wonderful start[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what more can u ask for[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, eternallove! Love your shawls!!!



Thank u dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8]



loves said:


> thank you so much xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> thank you moirai! i love griolet, it goes with literally everything
> 
> 
> 
> very nice wrist action! love medor and BE
> 
> 
> 
> sweets, wine and hermes = happiness
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much, yes very very soon
> 
> 
> 
> another lovely shawl, you wear them well
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely and i love etoupe, my favourite H colour. etoupe with ghw is on my wishlist



Thank u loves :hugs!



Kat.Lee said:


> Oh my shawl queen [emoji146]. Always so lovely to see your mod shot. Have to learn shawl skill from you. Seriously love all your shawls!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji234]




Thank u my dearest Kat.Lee!!! My shawl draping skills r non-existent[emoji24] my SA always shows so many ways to tie the shawl and then watches helplessly when I just put it on like this everytime [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> LOL sounds familiar! Uggs, sweats, hoodie/coat on a last minute run to SAQ/LCBO (alcohol shops in Canada)
> 
> Not to mention my red B that doesn't blend!



Rami ur RC can never blend in!!! It's so gorgeous and outstanding and fabulous and drool worthy that if I saw u at the grocery store with it I think I will forget all about shopping and just keep on staring with wonder [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> Beautiful Kat! today I'm similar - but the winter version




Oooooh ari! That shawl is making me drool [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## loves

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Chocolates, coffee and H and that too in bed in the morning? My day would be off to the most wonderful start[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what more can u ask for[emoji4]



haha yup what better way to start a day 



MYH said:


> That looks heavenly! Breakfast in bed with Hermes is so calming.





ellietilly said:


> Perfect bedfellow!! Love your Constance, true classic.



thank you for your kind words *MYH and ellietilly*


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751



Gorgeous! Kat,is your bolide 35?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ice75 said:


> Gorgeous! Kat,is your bolide 35?




Thank you so much *ice75*. Yes it's 35.


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *ice75*. Yes it's 35.



Looks good on u!


----------



## Rami00

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754


Picture of my dream! LOL! Fabulous shot. 



Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751


Kat, even your casual is classy! Love it!


ari said:


> Beautiful Kat! today I'm similar - but the winter version


Loving the blue candy. I love the angle you took this pic. Gorgeous eye candy


----------



## ari

loves said:


> beautiful ari, loving the colours and wishing it's winter here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ari and periogirl thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you and it's griolet in tadelakt leather
> 
> 
> 
> mousselines are gorgeous i don't blame you. aww thanks so much, i just enjoy making breakfast, very therapeutic


*loves*, thank you!




eternallove4bag said:


> Rami ur RC can never blend in!!! It's so gorgeous and outstanding and fabulous and drool worthy that if I saw u at the grocery store with it I think I will forget all about shopping and just keep on staring with wonder [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh ari! That shawl is making me drool [emoji7][emoji7]


*eternallove*, thank you!



Rami00 said:


> Picture of my dream! LOL! Fabulous shot.
> 
> 
> Kat, even your casual is classy! Love it!
> 
> Loving the blue candy. I love the angle you took this pic. Gorgeous eye candy


*Rami* thank you!


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754



This looks like an Ads or postcard, nice!







Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751



Looking great for TGIF! Yeah~


----------



## atomic110

just a casual outfit with a hat and scarf, visiting a nursery for my terrarium creation


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> just a casual outfit with a hat and scarf, visiting a nursery for my terrarium creation




Nice!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

GimmieHermes said:


> Miss etoupe's first outing! Finally got the picture to upload!



Miss etoupe is lovely &#128522;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies! 




Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3165056
> 
> 
> Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.


 
WOW! Anemone looks so gorgeous. Stunning pic periogirl.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

eternallove4bag said:


> My TPF bestie!! U look AMAZING [emoji7][emoji7]...this shawl is super gorgeous and u have paired it perfectly!!! I smiled so much when I saw this!!! Look at what I was wearing for work today [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163969



Ladies...u wear ur scarves really well..they look very nice..&#128525;..i think i should learn to wear my scarves more &#128522;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

chiaoapple said:


> It's crab season! Eating a fresh one while wearing new Isidore necklace that I was lucky to find in the colorway I want. Bag is K32 tricolor (rouge H flap and back, dark green body and dark brown handle and strap).



The Isidore matches the Tricolor nicely &#128522;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Vix_3n said:


> Work outfit with my beloved Blue Electric &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



&#128156; Blue Electric. And very nice work outfit &#128522;


----------



## ellietilly

atomic110 said:


> just a casual outfit with a hat and scarf, visiting a nursery for my terrarium creation




Love your scarf.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> just a casual outfit with a hat and scarf, visiting a nursery for my terrarium creation



Looking lovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Looking great for TGIF! Yeah~



Thank you so much. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ice75 said:


> Looks good on u!




Thank you so much *ice75*.


----------



## Love_Couture

La Maison scarf with my cutie bolide today. Happy Thursday. 
[emoji175]


----------



## minismurf04

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love this pic!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

atomic110 said:


> just a casual outfit with a hat and scarf, visiting a nursery for my terrarium creation



Cool hat!! &#128525;...perfect with the scarf


----------



## pinkmacaroon

periogirl28 said:


> Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3165056
> 
> 
> Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.



Very nice pic!...&#128151; anemone and this pic makes me feel I 'need' a So Kelly &#128513;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3165056
> 
> 
> Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.



Omg!! This color gives me goosebumps!!! Just plain GORGEOUS periogirl[emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> just a casual outfit with a hat and scarf, visiting a nursery for my terrarium creation




So pretty! Ur scarf is perfect for a day to the nursery atomic1[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> La Maison scarf with my cutie bolide today. Happy Thursday.
> [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165107




Ooooh that bolide and the scarf make a great combo Love_Courure[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

pinkmacaroon said:


> Ladies...u wear ur scarves really well..they look very nice..[emoji7]..i think i should learn to wear my scarves more [emoji4]




Thank u so much pinkmacaroon [emoji8][emoji8] bring out ur gorgeous scarves!! We would love to see them in action [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ellietilly

Love_Couture said:


> La Maison scarf with my cutie bolide today. Happy Thursday.
> [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165107




Your bolide is sooo cute! Great scarf too, love the way you've knotted it.


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3165056
> 
> 
> Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.




Great colour, so vibrant. Love the photograph.


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3165056
> 
> 
> Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.


 


Love anemone


----------



## bluenavy

atomic110 said:


> just a casual outfit with a hat and scarf, visiting a nursery for my terrarium creation


 
love the colors on your scarf


----------



## bluenavy

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754


 


very nice pic


----------



## meowmeow94

meowmeow94 said:


> Took her out for a fall day &#128154;&#128155;&#10084;&#65039; *ooopsss I can't upload pic now &#128549; the post will be edited later"



Finally, I am able to upload the pic


----------



## Keren16

meowmeow94 said:


> Finally, I am able to upload the pic




Nice[emoji41][emoji106]
Beautiful  Kelly!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh that bolide and the scarf make a great combo Love_Courure[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Agree![emoji175]


----------



## weibandy

loves said:


> Have not posted here for a while....
> 
> Having some Hermes action in bed this morning
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to attach a pic, in the meantime see pic here
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9H9BAMPNTY/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> 
> View attachment 3164754



Fabulous!


----------



## Chrissy Baby

Love_Couture said:


> La Maison scarf with my cutie bolide today. Happy Thursday.
> [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165107



We are twin on the silk.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I'm wearing my Blue Izmir Evelyne a lot these days


----------



## chiaoapple

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3163836
> 
> View attachment 3163837
> 
> Menswear inspired look, Roulis goes to an exhibition and lunch in the V&A Members Room.



Love your Roulis! Great color and paired wonderfully with your coat!


----------



## chiaoapple

LovestheLouis said:


> I was craving sugar and wine to popped to the grocery stores and filled my B with goodies!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164386



What better use of a Birkin than to hold yummy goodies~ I can relate!&#128518;


----------



## LovestheLouis

chiaoapple said:


> What better use of a Birkin than to hold yummy goodies~ I can relate![emoji38]




Lol most my friends think with my bag I must be sophisticated and grown up, I fact I'm just a big kid who can drink wine!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chiaoapple

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751



You look so pretty and original! Especially love the shawl plus bare legs look!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> La Maison scarf with my cutie bolide today. Happy Thursday.
> [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165107




Love your scarf, cute bolide and your outfit!


----------



## Kitty S.

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Blue electric medor watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164589




Medor is my favorite! Love how it looks in BE color[emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

meowmeow94 said:


> Finally, I am able to upload the pic




Beautiful K. Blended in well in fall atmosphere.


----------



## Kat.Lee

CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my Blue Izmir Evelyne a lot these days
> 
> View attachment 3165472




It's a lovely easy-carry all around bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

meowmeow94 said:


> Finally, I am able to upload the pic



What a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;



CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my Blue Izmir Evelyne a lot these days
> 
> View attachment 3165472



Beautiful color!


----------



## TankerToad

Ms Atoll in DC
Always working .....


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Love_Couture said:


> La Maison scarf with my cutie bolide today. Happy Thursday.
> [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165107



Love it! And your bolide is indeed a cutie &#128521;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

meowmeow94 said:


> Finally, I am able to upload the pic



Lovely Kelly & background &#128522;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

LovestheLouis said:


> I was craving sugar and wine to popped to the grocery stores and filled my B with goodies!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164386



Lol...Milka is also one of my fave choc &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

TankerToad said:


> Ms Atoll in DC
> 
> Always working .....



Lovely bag and background!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kat.Lee said:


> Today's little blue casual contribution. TGIF. Got to dash. Wish you all a happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164751


Love the blue casual...especially the gorgeous mousseline &#128518;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Is it just me or r Clic H's the coolest way to add pizzaz to any outfit? So addicted to these [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> Is it just me or r Clic H's the coolest way to add pizzaz to any outfit? So addicted to these [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165668



Looks great on you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Is it just me or r Clic H's the coolest way to add pizzaz to any outfit? So addicted to these [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165668




Oh LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE this. I love Clic H too. Perfectly matched!!! Btw love your blings too!! [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

pinkmacaroon said:


> Love the blue casual...especially the gorgeous mousseline [emoji38]




Thank you pinkmacaroon!


----------



## Love_Couture

CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my Blue Izmir Evelyne a lot these days
> 
> View attachment 3165472




Great color for Evelyn! [emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4] 
DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751




Looks great. As always. What shawl is it? Happy real Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Beautiful Kat! today I'm similar - but the winter version



Beautiful scarf, ari. Happy Friday!


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> just a casual outfit with a hat and scarf, visiting a nursery for my terrarium creation



Lovely colors. Looks luxurious.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3165056
> 
> 
> Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.



This is such a lovely pic, well composed. Amenone is a gorgeous pink.


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> La Maison scarf with my cutie bolide today. Happy Thursday.
> [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165107



Love the contrast hem of the scarf. Bolide is very cute in such a lovely color.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Looks great. As always. What shawl is it? Happy real Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much *Love_Couture*. The shawl is a CSGM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

meowmeow94 said:


> Finally, I am able to upload the pic



Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751



This is a gorgeous outfit and so well coordinated, Kat! You look beautiful. Happy Friday!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Is it just me or r Clic H's the coolest way to add pizzaz to any outfit? So addicted to these [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165668



Love the bracelet and the rings and Chanel and LV!!!


----------



## Moirai

TankerToad said:


> Ms Atoll in DC
> Always working .....



Beautiful color! B makes work more enjoyable.




Chrissy Baby said:


> We are twin on the silk.



Lovely colors! Love the contrast hem on this design.




CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my Blue Izmir Evelyne a lot these days
> 
> View attachment 3165472



Gorgeous blue!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> This is such a lovely pic, well composed. Amenone is a gorgeous pink.







bluenavy said:


> Love anemone







ellietilly said:


> Great colour, so vibrant. Love the photograph.




Thank you! The sunlight really makes Anemone pop and my then 7-yr-old son is great at taking pics of me!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751




Fabulous Friday ... Enjoy your day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Nice!









ellietilly said:


> Love your scarf.








Kat.Lee said:


> Looking lovely!







pinkmacaroon said:


> Cool hat!! &#128525;...perfect with the scarf







eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty! Ur scarf is perfect for a day to the nursery atomic1[emoji173]&#65039;







bluenavy said:


> love the colors on your scarf



Thanks all!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! The sunlight really makes Anemone pop and my then 7-yr-old son is great at taking pics of me!



Even more impressive that it's taken by your young son. He's a natural!


----------



## ellietilly

CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my Blue Izmir Evelyne a lot these days
> 
> View attachment 3165472







TankerToad said:


> Ms Atoll in DC
> 
> Always working .....




Loving the blues [emoji170]


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3165056
> 
> 
> Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.



Beautiful!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751




It's okay, you just made our Friday longer! Looking great as always!


----------



## HGT

I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## ari

meowmeow94 said:


> Finally, I am able to upload the pic



Love that Kelly Selier!


----------



## ari

CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm wearing my Blue Izmir Evelyne a lot these days
> 
> View attachment 3165472



Fab blue!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Ms Atoll in DC
> Always working .....



Lovely B!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Is it just me or r Clic H's the coolest way to add pizzaz to any outfit? So addicted to these [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165668



Amazing picture! Love everything!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751



Amazing outfit Kat, that Jide is gorgeous!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Beautiful scarf, ari. Happy Friday!



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!



Looking great!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> This is a gorgeous outfit and so well coordinated, Kat! You look beautiful. Happy Friday!







ellietilly said:


> Fabulous Friday ... Enjoy your day!



Thank you so much *Moirai, ellietilly*. You are always so kind. 



HGT said:


> It's okay, you just made our Friday longer! Looking great as always!



Loving this casual and chic look *HGT*.  I spy a Medor watch! Am I right? Honoured to be your watch twin! 



ari said:


> Amazing outfit Kat, that Jide is gorgeous!



Thank you so much *ari*.


----------



## chiaoapple

TankerToad said:


> Ms Atoll in DC
> Always working .....



Love! I am putting in an order for Atoll B30. May I ask what leather your beauty is in? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> Lovely Jige and Shoes&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Jige and Shoes[emoji7][emoji7]
> Thank you so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> pinkmacaroon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Jige and Shoes[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751



Great pairing as always!


----------



## Bobmops

HGT said:


> I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!



That's so relaxed and cool look!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Is it just me or r Clic H's the coolest way to add pizzaz to any outfit? So addicted to these [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165668



Totally agree! Love the Clics!&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3165056
> 
> 
> Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.



Love the shot ! Great anemone color!


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751


Love your outfit as always, Kat. I'm normaly not a big fan of Jige but yours with the contrast piping is amazing!


----------



## Rami00

HGT said:


> I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!



I love this look. Happy Friday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great pairing as always!



Thank you Bobmops. 



the petite lady said:


> Love your outfit as always, Kat. I'm normaly not a big fan of Jige but yours with the contrast piping is amazing!



Thank you so much *the petite lady[/B|. I love the Lizard trimmings too. [emoji4][emoji8]*


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751



That dress looks so gorgeous on you. It's like made to measure. Love the whole attire. Beautiful :kiss:


----------



## LaBoisson

Lovely!


----------



## LaBoisson

:





Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751





LaBoisson said:


> Lovely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751




Oh my heart skips a beat everytime I see ur gorgeous gorgeous pics Kat.Lee!!! Love ur new shawl!!! Just STUNNING and that floral dress is so beautiful!!! Just breathtakingly beautiful as always [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!




U look amazing HGT!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank u so much Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;




Kat.Lee said:


> Oh LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE this. I love Clic H too. Perfectly matched!!! Btw love your blings too!! [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



Dear Kat.Lee u truly make my day with ur sweet and positive comments! Thank u for being this awesome always [emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Love the bracelet and the rings and Chanel and LV!!!



Thank u dear Moirai! Thought I would share my love for the 3 brands [emoji1][emoji1]



ari said:


> Amazing picture! Love everything!



Thank u ari! U r super sweet!



Bobmops said:


> Totally agree! Love the Clics![emoji7][emoji8]




Thank u dear Bopmops! We share the love for the clics [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *Moirai, ellietilly*. You are always so kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this casual and chic look *HGT*.  I spy a Medor watch! Am I right? Honoured to be your watch twin!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *ari*.




Kat, 

Yes, it is the Medor Watch, I actually got it after your review on the Medor Watch post.  You always look amazing! Honored to be your Medor Watch cousin (mine doesn't have diamonds) [emoji8]


----------



## HGT

Bobmops said:


> That's so relaxed and cool look!




Thanks Bobmops!



Rami00 said:


> I love this look. Happy Friday!



Thanks Rami,
Compliments from you means a lot to me!  Always love your style!  Hope I can wear the shawl like you one day! 



eternallove4bag said:


> U look amazing HGT!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks Eternallove4bag!


----------



## Love_Couture

HGT said:


> I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!



Look great.  Happy Friday.


----------



## HGT

Love_Couture said:


> Look great.  Happy Friday.




Thanks Love Couture!  I really think I need a pair of Jumping Boots to complete the look!


----------



## Moirai

HGT said:


> I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!



Looking very chic! Love the outfit and B! Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## ellietilly

HGT said:


> I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!




Looking great, simple but very cool.


----------



## tatacat

Lunch time [emoji6]


----------



## elleestbelle

Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;




gorgeous, looks like a painting!


----------



## MSO13

sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573



Your new Chanel sweater coat looks great on you! Matches well with your shoes, bandana, and bag. It looks really warm and comfortable too.


----------



## Kyokei

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;



What an amazing photograph.


----------



## Kyokei

Wore my Hippopolis again today


----------



## Love_Couture

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;




Beautiful picture. Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## elleestbelle

Kyokei said:


> What an amazing photograph.




Thank you! I'd never been to the Grand Canyon before and the scenery is breathtaking!


----------



## elleestbelle

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful picture. Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;




My pleasure [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## elleestbelle

MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573




Love all of this!


----------



## Moirai

tatacat said:


> Lunch time [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166564
> View attachment 3166564



Lovely color!




elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;



Beautiful scenery and Kelly!




MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3166573



Looking fabulous!




Kyokei said:


> Wore my Hippopolis again today



Gorgeous scarf, love the contrast hem. Lovely Saint Laurent bag.


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Wore my Hippopolis again today




I love Hippopolis! It and your SDJ looks great on you!!


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous scarf, love the contrast hem. Lovely Saint Laurent bag.



Thank you very much! The contrast hem is one of my favorite details of the scarf.



MrsOwen3 said:


> I love Hippopolis! It and your SDJ looks great on you!!



Thank you! I love Hippopolis too. I had originally gone to Hermes for a different scarf entirely but saw it and fell too in love not to take it home.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tatacat said:


> Lunch time [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166564
> View attachment 3166564



So beautiful! Love the color! 



elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;



Perfect backdrop for the perfect bag [emoji173]&#65039;



MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573



What a gorgeous chanel coat and the HAV is stunning [emoji7]



Kyokei said:


> Wore my Hippopolis again today




Gorgeous Kyokei [emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous Kyokei [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Love that Kelly Selier!




You look great!  Love the Kelly and belt combo!


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573




Mrs O!  I love this cosy chic look...fall ready.  Love you B btw.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kyokei said:


> Wore my Hippopolis again today




I love this shawl!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Is it just me or r Clic H's the coolest way to add pizzaz to any outfit? So addicted to these [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165668




Major pizzaz!  You look fab tpf bestie...your other jewels and non h goodies are pretty wonderful as well.  I actually wore yellow today too...haha our minds are synced with the Tyger mind meld.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751




One hot mamma!  I love the way Ms Jige looks with your dolce dress.  TGIF indeed!


----------



## HGT

Moirai said:


> Looking very chic! Love the outfit and B! Happy Friday to you too!




Thanks Moirai



ellietilly said:


> Looking great, simple but very cool.




Thanks Ellietilly


----------



## missjenn

Heading out for lunch the other day


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Major pizzaz!  You look fab tpf bestie...your other jewels and non h goodies are pretty wonderful as well.  I actually wore yellow today too...haha our minds are synced with the Tyger mind meld.




Hahaha!!! I think it truly is in sync [emoji8][emoji8]! Thank u for ur sweet compliment LaenaLovely!!! TGIF! Hope ur work day went well! Am so done with the week and looking forward to the weekend now[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

missjenn said:


> Heading out for lunch the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166693




Gorgeous shoes and lindy looks stunning with her twillies [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## honhon

I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## eternallove4bag

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713




Happy weekend honhon! Ur B is gorgeous and ur shawl is a perfect match!


----------



## Moirai

missjenn said:


> Heading out for lunch the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166693



Great fall colors! Love the matching twillies and pumps.


----------



## Moirai

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713



So pretty and lovely match. B is gorgeous with ghw. Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## Maedi

MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573



I love it! Great with the saddle color and bandana. Is the jacket warm?


----------



## honhon

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy weekend honhon! Ur B is gorgeous and ur shawl is a perfect match!




Thank you eternallove. GT is such a chameleon that I didn't notice the match until I grabbed it this morning. Believe it or not I had this combination lugging for at least a week and just now I saw it. Hahaha


----------



## honhon

Moirai said:


> So pretty and lovely match. B is gorgeous with ghw. Happy weekend to you too!




Thank you Moirai. I guess I must be naturally attracted to this color tone. It's my first ghw and I am getting used to it. I'm originally a die hard phw girl.


----------



## Moirai

honhon said:


> Thank you Moirai. I guess I must be naturally attracted to this color tone. It's my first ghw and I am getting used to it. I'm originally a die hard phw girl.



It's hard to resist ghw in H leather. They're so gorgeous. Enjoy your B, honhon, it's perfect.


----------



## Rami00

missjenn said:


> Heading out for lunch the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166693


Perfect shot!


honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713


Wow! Made for each other combo. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573



Thank you Mrs Owen3! Absolutely gorgeous on.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Lindy, agenda and Brandebourgs waiting for a meeting...


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3166845
> 
> View attachment 3166846
> 
> View attachment 3166847
> 
> View attachment 3166854




Wow thanks for the eye candies. Such an exquisite and fun event! Hope you enjoyed it!! (I bet you did[emoji16][emoji4])


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Evita98

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713


 beautiful color! is it gris in togo?


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow thanks for the eye candies. Such an exquisite and fun event! Hope you enjoyed it!! (I bet you did[emoji16][emoji4])




Hi Kat. Yes I did. There was also a boat ride. [emoji51]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Kat. Yes I did. There was also a boat ride. [emoji51]




Awwwww jello!!!


----------



## honhon

Evita98 said:


> beautiful color! is it gris in togo?


thank you! yes, it is GT togo


----------



## honhon

Rami00 said:


> Perfect shot!
> 
> Wow! Made for each other combo. Have a wonderful weekend!


rami, thank you! you have GT too, right? it is a beauty....


----------



## Kat.Lee

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713



Beautiful GT and perfectly matched shawl !!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3166845
> 
> View attachment 3166846
> 
> View attachment 3166847
> 
> View attachment 3166854



Omg! Eye candy to the max. I love the Kelly with all the bags inside. Super jelly.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Omg! Eye candy to the max. I love the Kelly with all the bags inside. Super jelly.




Rami tell me about it. I had an urge to break all the glass. [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## honhon

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful GT and perfectly matched shawl !!


thank you lat.  yes, it is a perfect match, i've been using this combo for like a week and i didn't see it.  it was a pleasant surprise this morning.


----------



## Kat.Lee

missjenn said:


> Heading out for lunch the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166693



Lovely picture and beautiful Lindy!


----------



## Rami00

honhon said:


> rami, thank you! you have GT too, right? it is a beauty....



Yes I do 

We are twinsies.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Wore my Hippopolis again today




Sweet!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> One hot mamma!  I love the way Ms Jige looks with your dolce dress.  TGIF indeed!







eternallove4bag said:


> Oh my heart skips a beat everytime I see ur gorgeous gorgeous pics Kat.Lee!!! Love ur new shawl!!! Just STUNNING and that floral dress is so beautiful!!! Just breathtakingly beautiful as always [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







LaBoisson said:


> Lovely!







Rami00 said:


> That dress looks so gorgeous on you. It's like made to measure. Love the whole attire. Beautiful :kiss:




Thank you ladies for your kind words. You guys are super supportive! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ari

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;



Amazing picture!!! Miss Kelly looks fab!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Awwwww jello!!!



Good morning gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573




Love this look, a bit bohemian feel to me! You always pair things well MrsOwen!


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573



MrsOwen, beautiful coat!  Love the Hac!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Good morning gorgeous!




Good morning to you sunshine! Up so early!?


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> Wore my Hippopolis again today



Lovely look, great boots!


----------



## Kat.Lee

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;




What a breathtaking scenery. Glad your beautiful Ms K isn't afraid of height! [emoji38]


----------



## Kat.Lee

tatacat said:


> Lunch time [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166564
> View attachment 3166564




Love this colour!


----------



## ari

missjenn said:


> Heading out for lunch the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166693



This is so cool!


----------



## ari

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713



Beautiful and chic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Kat,
> 
> Yes, it is the Medor Watch, I actually got it after your review on the Medor Watch post.  You always look amazing! Honored to be your Medor Watch cousin (mine doesn't have diamonds) [emoji8]



Love Medor watch! It looks fabulous on you. Pleasure is all mine to be your watch cousin. Look forward to seeing more of it from you! [emoji8]


----------



## ari

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3166804
> 
> 
> Lindy, agenda and Brandebourgs waiting for a meeting...


Fantastic color combination!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3166845
> 
> View attachment 3166846
> 
> View attachment 3166847
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166854



PrestigeH, thank you for the eye candy !


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> PrestigeH, thank you for the eye candy !




Hi Ari. Have a good weekend.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Ari. Have a good weekend.



Good morning PrestigeH, Rami and Kat ))) early birds meeting?


----------



## Kyokei

LaenaLovely said:


> I love this shawl!



Thank you!



Kat.Lee said:


> Sweet!



Thanks!



ari said:


> Lovely look, great boots!



Thanks! These boots are surprisingly very comfortable; I have walked for over 8 hours in them on multiple occasions and recommend them to everyone.


----------



## ellietilly

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713




Gorgeous, love those together


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;




Stunning photograph, perfect backdrop for Miss K!


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3166845
> 
> View attachment 3166846
> 
> View attachment 3166847
> 
> View attachment 3166854




Wow, great photography and stunning leather goodies. Amazing exhibition.


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Wow, great photography and stunning leather goodies. Amazing exhibition.




Thank you Ellietilly. Lots of eye candies.


----------



## Kat.Lee

honhon said:


> thank you lat.  yes, it is a perfect match, i've been using this combo for like a week and i didn't see it.  it was a pleasant surprise this morning.



Such a pleasant and beautiful surprise. Worth using for many weeks to come! [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Good morning PrestigeH, Rami and Kat ))) early birds meeting?




Good morning to you too ari! All birds are chirping!! [emoji2][emoji212][emoji210][emoji211]


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kyokei said:


> Wore my Hippopolis again today



You're very stylish &#128522;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573



Nice mod shot MrsOwen3! &#128516;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;



Beautiful bag in beautiful surroundings...enjoy! &#128516;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

tatacat said:


> Lunch time [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166564
> View attachment 3166564



Very nice Dogon color &#128518;. Is it RC?


----------



## chiaoapple

missjenn said:


> Heading out for lunch the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166693



Great picture! Looks like etoupe or etain? Just lovely.


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! These boots are surprisingly very comfortable; I have walked for over 8 hours in them on multiple occasions and recommend them to everyone.



What are they?


----------



## ari

I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My 40cm Ultraviolet with a Totoro charm [emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!




It sure does ari. And it even looks like the big sister of your twilly![emoji3][emoji3]  Love your entire look. Chic chic chic! Enjoy your cool weekend!


----------



## Kat.Lee

CrackBerryCream said:


> My 40cm Ultraviolet with a Totoro charm [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3167021




That cute Totoro looks very mini on your beautiful UV B40! Lovely!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you too ari! All birds are chirping!! [emoji2][emoji212][emoji210][emoji211]




Hi Kat your mailbox is full. [emoji317][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!




Ari great combination. Love it.


----------



## PrestigeH

CrackBerryCream said:


> My 40cm Ultraviolet with a Totoro charm [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3167021




That's a beautiful colour.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Kat your mailbox is full. [emoji317][emoji16]




Oops sorry. Just cleared up. Sorry. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Oops sorry. Just cleared up. Sorry. [emoji16]


No worries at all.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Ari great combination. Love it.



PrestigeH, thank you!!!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> It sure does ari. And it even looks like the big sister of your twilly![emoji3][emoji3]  Love your entire look. Chic chic chic! Enjoy your cool weekend!



Thank you Kat, you're so kind!


----------



## ari

CrackBerryCream said:


> My 40cm Ultraviolet with a Totoro charm [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3167021



This color is amazing!


----------



## Kyokei

pinkmacaroon said:


> You're very stylish &#128522;



Thanks; I'm flattered 



ari said:


> What are they?



They are the Saint Laurent Fetish boots.



ari said:


> I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!



Your shawl looks amazing on you. Love the jacket and boots too.



Kat.Lee said:


> That cute Totoro looks very mini on your beautiful UV B40! Lovely!!



Great color!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3166845
> 
> View attachment 3166846
> 
> View attachment 3166847
> 
> View attachment 3166854




Wonderful pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ari said:


> Fantastic color combination!




Thank you


----------



## elleestbelle

ari said:


> Amazing picture!!! Miss Kelly looks fab!



Thank you so much! She had a blast!



Kat.Lee said:


> What a breathtaking scenery. Glad your beautiful Ms K isn't afraid of height! [emoji38]



Thank you! Who knew Miss Kelly was so brave and adventurous? 



ellietilly said:


> Stunning photograph, perfect backdrop for Miss K!



Thank you so much! Miss Kelly enjoyed exploring nature [emoji5]&#65039;



pinkmacaroon said:


> Beautiful bag in beautiful surroundings...enjoy! [emoji1]




Thank you so much. The view was gorgeous!


----------



## elleestbelle

Gorgeous color!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3166804
> 
> 
> Lindy, agenda and Brandebourgs waiting for a meeting...



All 3 r beautiful Thingumypuppy especially the Brandebourgs [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3166845
> 
> View attachment 3166846
> 
> View attachment 3166847
> 
> View attachment 3166854



Thank u PrestigeH for sharing these eye candies[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] nothing like waking up in the morning and starting the day staring at these beauties [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; have an amazing weekend!



ari said:


> I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!



Wow ari! It's a perfect match with ur B and I am so in love with zebra Pegasus! U wear it so well[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



CrackBerryCream said:


> My 40cm Ultraviolet with a Totoro charm [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3167021




Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Wonderful pics, thanks for sharing!




Thank you ThingumyPoppy. Glad you like it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u PrestigeH for sharing these eye candies[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] nothing like waking up in the morning and starting the day staring at these beauties [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; have an amazing weekend!




Thank you Eternallove4bag. Guess ur side is morning. Very good morning to you.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> All 3 r beautiful Thingumypuppy especially the Brandebourgs [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u PrestigeH for sharing these eye candies[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] nothing like waking up in the morning and starting the day staring at these beauties [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; have an amazing weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ari! It's a perfect match with ur B and I am so in love with zebra Pegasus! U wear it so well[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!!!




Thank you


----------



## LovEmAll

Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3167101
> 
> Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]



Must b a pleasant driving experience with such a beauty!


----------



## tinkerbell69

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3167101
> 
> Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]



beautiful passenger next to you


----------



## PrestigeH

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3167101
> 
> Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]




Wow that's one gorgeous passenger.


----------



## atomic110

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 3166571
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;



So grand looking, thumbs up







PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3166845
> 
> View attachment 3166846
> 
> View attachment 3166847
> 
> View attachment 3166854




thanks for sharing, the exhibition look well designed and beautiful merchandised. Look forward to experience it myself






ari said:


> I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!




super matching, nice~






CrackBerryCream said:


> My 40cm Ultraviolet with a Totoro charm [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3167021



What a cute idea! I love totoro too


----------



## Momo0

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713




Ohmygosh this has to be the most beautiful B I've ever seen [emoji7]


----------



## honhon

Momo0 said:


> Ohmygosh this has to be the most beautiful B I've ever seen [emoji7]


oh you are so sweet momo, thank you so much!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> thanks for sharing, the exhibition look well designed and beautiful merchandised. Look forward to experience it myself




Hi atomic110. You are most welcome.


----------



## Moirai

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3166804
> 
> 
> Lindy, agenda and Brandebourgs waiting for a meeting...



Beautiful colors! Makes waiting easier.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3166845
> 
> View attachment 3166846
> 
> View attachment 3166847
> 
> View attachment 3166854



Wow! Love the Egee and Kellys in the case. Thanks for sharing. Have a wonderful day, PrestigeH.


----------



## HGT

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3167101
> 
> Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]




Is that Barenia? Love the patina.  How young is this beauty?


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!



I love this look, ari! Fabulous! Perfect match of ZP and B. Love the patent boots too.


----------



## Moirai

CrackBerryCream said:


> My 40cm Ultraviolet with a Totoro charm [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3167021



This is a gorgeous color, and the charm is very cute.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3167101
> 
> Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]



So pretty! Is K 28 or 32?


----------



## Rami00

Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!




Sooooo happy for you dear. Congrats after the long wait! [emoji169][emoji206][emoji169][emoji206]


----------



## bbbarbbb

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!


So bright! Congrats on finding this!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!



Congrats, Rami! It's so cute!


----------



## LovEmAll

Kat.Lee said:


> Must b a pleasant driving experience with such a beauty!




Hehe....super pleasant . Thanks, Kat!



tinkerbell69 said:


> beautiful passenger next to you






PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's one gorgeous passenger.




Thanks tinkerbell and PrestigeH!  It rivals my hubby.  In the end he wins though 



HGT said:


> Is that Barenia? Love the patina.  How young is this beauty?




Hello HGT!  Thank you! It's a Gold from 1995 (the lighting and my camera are not the best so the color looks a bit different than in real life).  



Moirai said:


> So pretty! Is K 28 or 32?




Thanks dear!  It's a 32.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> Beautiful colors! Makes waiting easier.




Thank you!  Yes, it does  I'm very impatient right now, haha.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Sooooo happy for you dear. Congrats after the long wait! [emoji169][emoji206][emoji169][emoji206]





bbbarbbb said:


> So bright! Congrats on finding this!





Moirai said:


> Congrats, Rami! It's so cute!



Thank you! It's the softest thing ever. :kiss:


----------



## cassisberry

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3167101
> 
> Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]


love it!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!



So cute!  Congrats Rami now hope see your amazing mod pic with this little guy.


----------



## meiigy

rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!




Congratulations. It's so cute! Love the color! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## orangeaddict

meiigy said:


> View attachment 3167497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]




Aww hello cutie!! [emoji190][emoji190][emoji190][emoji190][emoji190] 

Love your rouge k [emoji7]


----------



## bspcc87

Mini evelyne in feu


----------



## tatacat

pinkmacaroon said:


> Very nice Dogon color [emoji38]. Is it RC?




yes it is [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!


Congrats!  I am in the hunt for one too!  Hope I will get mine soon!


----------



## meowmeow94

Keren16 said:


> Nice[emoji41][emoji106]
> Beautiful  Kelly!
> Thanks for sharing



Thank you.  my pleasure


----------



## meowmeow94

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color!



Thank you so much


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Just want to share some pictures from the Leather Forever Exhibition. Pardon my amateur skill in photography. Have a great weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3166845
> 
> View attachment 3166846
> 
> View attachment 3166847
> 
> View attachment 3166854




Ohhh ahhh!  These are fabulous!  Thanks for sharing.  I bet it was s great event


----------



## CottageCouture

meiigy said:


> View attachment 3167497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]




Meiigy! I love that you took full advantage of your time on the elevator!! I love everything about this photo!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!




Congrats rami!  What a fun color combo!


----------



## BHmommy

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713




Beautiful!  Is this a 30 or 35b?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!



Omg!! Rami u got ur rodeo and what a beauty!!! Just love the color combo on this [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;!!! Fingers crossed that I hear from my SA soon about my rodeo [emoji7]



meiigy said:


> View attachment 3167497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



Ooooh one of my fav H colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



bspcc87 said:


> Mini evelyne in feu



Looks super pretty on u!



LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3167101
> 
> Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]




What a lovely passenger to travel with LovEmAll [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

meiigy said:


> View attachment 3167497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]




Thanks for sharing!
My favorite bag & color also[emoji173]&#65039;
Lucky you


----------



## honhon

BHmommy said:


> Beautiful!  Is this a 30 or 35b?


thank you BHmommy, its a 30


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!




Welcome to the Rodeo Club! Adorable!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Time to bring the CSGM out!! Wearing La Danse du Cheval  Marwari. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Rami00

HGT said:


> Congrats!  I am in the hunt for one too!  Hope I will get mine soon!


Thank you! I hope you get one soon :kiss:


LaenaLovely said:


> Congrats rami!  What a fun color combo!


Thank you :kiss: totally out of my comfort zone but love it!


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Rami u got ur rodeo and what a beauty!!! Just love the color combo on this [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;!!! Fingers crossed that I hear from my SA soon about my rodeo [emoji7]
> ]&#65039;


Thank you sweetheart! I hope you get one soon. Do you have a color in mind? Sending you good H vibes :kiss:


periogirl28 said:


> Welcome to the Rodeo Club! Adorable!


Thank you :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> So cute!  Congrats Rami now hope see your amazing mod pic with this little guy.



Thank you Tonkamama :kiss: Mod shots coming soon.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Wow! Love the Egee and Kellys in the case. Thanks for sharing. Have a wonderful day, PrestigeH.




Thank you Moirai. Have a wonderful day too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!




Ha ha. Waking up and seeing this is indeed a happy news. Rami00 you did it. Congrats. We are twins.[emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

meiigy said:


> View attachment 3167497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]




Love this pic.


----------



## PrestigeH

bspcc87 said:


> Mini evelyne in feu




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Time to bring the CSGM out!! Wearing La Danse du Cheval  Marwari. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3167640




Have a great weekend too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

In addition to lovely TPFer - PrestigeH's post yesterday, a few more pics of the H exhibition that my DD sent to me! Hope you enjoy it and your Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> In addition to lovely TPFer - PrestigeH's post yesterday, a few more pics of the H exhibition that my daughter sent to me! Hope you enjoy it and your Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167681




Thank you Kat. Hope your daughter enjoyed herself.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Hope your daughter enjoyed herself.




The first pic uploaded turns out quite blurry. So I uploaded again in separate pic. She wasn't there herself but she sent to me knowing I'd appreciate seeing these awesome pix.[emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> The first pic uploaded turns out quite blurry. So I uploaded again in separate pic. She wasn't there herself but she sent to me knowing I'd appreciate seeing these awesome pix. [emoji4]




Awww that's is so sweet of her.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Awww that's is so sweet of her.



[emoji4][emoji4] So wish I jumped on the next plane [emoji574]&#65039;! Btw all the crocs are killing me. I'm dead already!!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Waking up and seeing this is indeed a happy news. Rami00 you did it. Congrats. We are twins.[emoji16][emoji51]



Thank you :kiss: couldn't have done without your precious advice. Honoured to be your twin.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji4][emoji4] So wish I jumped on the next plane [emoji574]&#65039;!




Come over. Lol. I think the exhibition is a world tour thing. They should be covering more places.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> In addition to lovely TPFer - PrestigeH's post yesterday, a few more pics of the H exhibition that my DS sent to me! Hope you enjoy it and your Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167682
> View attachment 3167683
> View attachment 3167684
> View attachment 3167685
> View attachment 3167686
> View attachment 3167687
> View attachment 3167688
> View attachment 3167689
> View attachment 3167690



Thank you, Kat!Every pic is a work of art, really. Wish I was there. Your son is such a sweetheart for taking these pics.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you :kiss: couldn't have done without your precious advice. Honoured to be your twin.




Ha ha. Now you need to plan for the next rodeo. [emoji16][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you for uploading these. Every pic is a work of art, really. Wish I was there. Your son is such a sweetheart.




Indeed Rami. Oops my bad. Typo error. It's my DD! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Come over. Lol. I think the exhibition is a world tour thing. They should be covering more places.



I sure hope it is! Mmm check with my SA later! Thanks for reminding me!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Come over. Lol. I think the exhibition is a world tour thing. They should be covering more places.





Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji4][emoji4] So wish I jumped on the next plane [emoji574]&#65039;! Btw all the crocs are killing me. I'm dead already!!



They better come to my city or I'd have to plan a trip... strategically.


----------



## Dipmai

My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3167699
> 
> My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.




Beautiful H treasures!! Love them!


----------



## Rami00

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3167699
> 
> My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.





I see open toe shoe... Lucky you!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3167699
> 
> My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.




Nice blue. Love the watch too.


----------



## chiaoapple

chkpfbeliever said:


> Time to bring the CSGM out!! Wearing La Danse du Cheval  Marwari. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3167640



We are shawl twins! And is that a Trinity watch? Great look.


----------



## coucou chanel

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713


I faint! Beautiful neutrals




Kat.Lee said:


> In addition to lovely TPFer - PrestigeH's post yesterday, a few more pics of the H exhibition that my DD sent to me! Hope you enjoy it and your Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167682
> View attachment 3167683
> View attachment 3167684
> View attachment 3167685
> View attachment 3167686
> View attachment 3167687
> View attachment 3167688
> View attachment 3167689
> View attachment 3167690



So lovely! Thanks for sharing



ari said:


> I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!



You always look amazing, ari



CrackBerryCream said:


> My 40cm Ultraviolet with a Totoro charm [emoji7]
> View attachment 3167021


ultraviolet is an amazing color!




Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3167699
> 
> My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.



your Constance is so pretty


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3167699
> 
> My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.


OMG so PRETTY


----------



## Dipmai

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful H treasures!! Love them!




Thanks Kat! Nothing compared to all your H beauties! [emoji7]


Rami00 said:


> I see open toe shoe... Lucky you!



LOL Rami! We need to switch places then. I'm a boot person so I'm waiting for it to get cooler so I can start sporting them! 



PrestigeH said:


> Nice blue. Love the watch too.



Thank you PrestigeH. I love your blues too! Always enjoy your posts! 



coucou chanel said:


> I faint! Beautiful neutrals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely! Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> You always look amazing, ari
> 
> 
> ultraviolet is an amazing color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your Constance is so pretty







LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG so PRETTY




Thank you coucou chanel and Loukpeach! [emoji9]


----------



## Ladybug^^

finally get chances to wear my favor baby thank you so much for letting me share


----------



## tonkamama

Mrs..Owen - Lovely Chanel sweater and your HAC is so chic!



MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573



Kat - you look gorgeous as always! Love your jige!



Kat.Lee said:


> Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4]
> DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165751



HGT - so chic.  



HGT said:


> I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ladybug^^ said:


> finally get chances to wear my favor baby thank you so much for letting me share




Beautiful baby! Enjoy wearing it!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kat - you look gorgeous as always! Love your jige!



Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## chiaoapple

meiigy said:


> View attachment 3167497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



Cute! Your doggy is the perfect accompaniment to a stunning Kelly&#128537;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kat.Lee said:


> In addition to lovely TPFer - PrestigeH's post yesterday, a few more pics of the H exhibition that my DD sent to me! Hope you enjoy it and your Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167682
> View attachment 3167683
> View attachment 3167684
> View attachment 3167685
> View attachment 3167686
> View attachment 3167687
> View attachment 3167688
> View attachment 3167689
> View attachment 3167690



Woww!! Thanks for sharing Kat &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Ladybug^^ said:


> finally get chances to wear my favor baby thank you so much for letting me share



Supercute B color! &#128525;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3167699
> 
> My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.



Your Constance & watch are gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## chiaoapple

First time using the porcelain petit h star charm. With indigo B30~ My twilly tying skills need work tho!


----------



## Ladybug^^

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful baby! Enjoy wearing it!!





pinkmacaroon said:


> Supercute B color! &#128525;





Thank you ladies appreciated


----------



## PrestigeH

Ladybug^^ said:


> finally get chances to wear my favor baby thank you so much for letting me share




Envy. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Love the B.


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> First time using the porcelain petit h star charm. With indigo B30~ My twilly tying skills need work tho!




Thanks for sharing. It is my first time seeing such a unique charm. What a beauty to match the beautiful B30.


----------



## Ladybug^^

PrestigeH said:


> Envy. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Love the B.



Thank you so much


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> In addition to lovely TPFer - PrestigeH's post yesterday, a few more pics of the H exhibition that my DD sent to me! Hope you enjoy it and your Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167682
> View attachment 3167683
> View attachment 3167684
> View attachment 3167685
> View attachment 3167686
> View attachment 3167687
> View attachment 3167688
> View attachment 3167689
> View attachment 3167690




Thank you very much for sharing these. Very beautiful pictures. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

pinkmacaroon said:


> Woww!! Thanks for sharing Kat [emoji7][emoji7]







Love_Couture said:


> Thank you very much for sharing these. Very beautiful pictures. [emoji173]&#65039;




Pleasure!


----------



## chiaoapple

Secretly took a picture of my mom with my ultraviolet Lindy 26 and her own silk jersey &#128540;


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Secretly took a picture of my mom with my ultraviolet Lindy 26 and her own silk jersey [emoji12]




She looks great with it. [emoji16]


----------



## Birdonce

egee + Zac Posen


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> Secretly took a picture of my mom with my ultraviolet Lindy 26 and her own silk jersey [emoji12]



A very chic mum!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3167826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> egee + Zac Posen




Beautiful pieces!!


----------



## ellietilly

Ladybug^^ said:


> finally get chances to wear my favor baby thank you so much for letting me share




Wow Ladybug, she looks so cute.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!




That's a little beauty Rami, I'm still hoping mine will arrive soon! Great job in securing one so quickly, enjoy!


----------



## ellietilly

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3167101
> 
> Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]




A beauty, have a great day!


----------



## PrestigeH

Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3167826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> egee + Zac Posen




Egee is a beauty. Enjoy.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!



Great look,Ari ! Classy and cool &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

chiaoapple said:


> First time using the porcelain petit h star charm. With indigo B30~ My twilly tying skills need work tho!



Wow ! Love the star , bag  bracelet ... &#128514;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3167699
> 
> My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.



Beautiful H items! Never can go wrong with Hermes &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Allinbee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Time to bring the CSGM out!! Wearing La Danse du Cheval  Marwari. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3167640



Lovely dear. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action!



So cute horsy ! Congratulations &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

meiigy said:


> View attachment 3167497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



So elegant ! Love your little lion &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> In addition to lovely TPFer - PrestigeH's post yesterday, a few more pics of the H exhibition that my DD sent to me! Hope you enjoy it and your Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167682
> View attachment 3167683
> View attachment 3167684
> View attachment 3167685
> View attachment 3167686
> View attachment 3167687
> View attachment 3167688
> View attachment 3167689
> View attachment 3167690



Thanks you Kat ! Thanks for share !


----------



## Bobmops

honhon said:


> I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166713



Love the delicate beauty of bag and shawl !


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3166573



Wow ! Such a great and creative pairing!! Thank you , MrsOwen for inspiration!


----------



## honhon

Bobmops said:


> Love the delicate beauty of bag and shawl !


thank you bobmops. i am seeking for a forever birkin. a single birkin that becomes "the one".  have a feeling this one is going to be "it"


----------



## Bobmops

honhon said:


> thank you bobmops. i am seeking for a forever birkin. a single birkin that becomes "the one".  have a feeling this one is going to be "it"



I'm totally agree!! It neutral enough to fit to many outfits !
Lucky you owning such a beauty!


----------



## PrestigeH

Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## honhon

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895


etoupe is more beautiful in chèvre


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895




Perfect combo. Always amazed to see your perfect matching skill. Love everything. Enjoy your dinner!!


----------



## PrestigeH

honhon said:


> etoupe is more beautiful in chèvre




Thank you Honhon. I feel the same way too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect combo. Always amazed to see your perfect matching skill. Love everything. Enjoy your dinner!!




Thank you Kat. You have a great one too.


----------



## honhon

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Honhon. I feel the same way too.


i don't mean to drop comment on your evelyne.  i also have an etoupe evelyne and i love it.  but my impatient point blank love to chèvre just poured out


----------



## PrestigeH

honhon said:


> i don't mean to drop comment on your evelyne.  i also have an etoupe evelyne and i love it.  but my impatient point blank love to chèvre just poured out




Hey Honhon. No problem at all. Thank you for sharing. [emoji16] I actually agree with you. Etoupe in Chevre really looks better. However, I do like etoupe in evercolour. Very beautiful.


----------



## HGT

Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?


----------



## thyme

HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?



You look great!


----------



## Dipmai

HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?




Not loud at all. Love your whole outfit!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?



Love them. And the dress, the shoes. You look fabulous!! [emoji172]


----------



## Dipmai

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895




Love all your H postings. I need something in etoupe next.


----------



## HGT

chincac said:


> You look great!



Thanks Chincac!  Love your K25s collections!



Dipmai said:


> Not loud at all. Love your whole outfit!



Thanks! Now I am a bit more confident.



Kat.Lee said:


> Love them. And the dress, the shoes. You look fabulous!! [emoji172]




Awww. Kat, compliments from you means a lot to me, style queen!  You are always elegant!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?




Great combi. Have these two and always love to match them together. Go for it.


----------



## PrestigeH

Dipmai said:


> Love all your H postings. I need something in etoupe next.




Thank you Dipmai.


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Great combi. Have these two and always love to match them together. Go for it.




Thanks PrestigeH!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Birdonce

Honhon, what color and leather is your B? It's perfect!


----------



## Powder Puff

Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!


----------



## Ladybug^^

ellietilly said:


> Wow Ladybug, she looks so cute.



Thank you lovely


----------



## Ladybug^^

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895



Love all of them sooo cool


----------



## LaenaLovely

Powder Puff said:


> Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!




Love this look!  Orange and white pop so well!


----------



## LaenaLovely

HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?




You look fab!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!




This looks fall fabulous.  I adore that spark of blue electric and how the scarf complements it so well.  Great style as always, Ari!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I hope you get one soon :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :kiss: totally out of my comfort zone but love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetheart! I hope you get one soon. Do you have a color in mind? Sending you good H vibes :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :kiss: :kiss:




Thank u so much Rami[emoji8][emoji8]. Hoping for a black but have heard how elusive they r so any beautiful combo I am open to [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Time to bring the CSGM out!! Wearing La Danse du Cheval  Marwari. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3167640



One of my favorite!!! Love the Marwari in every CW [emoji7][emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> In addition to lovely TPFer - PrestigeH's post yesterday, a few more pics of the H exhibition that my DD sent to me! Hope you enjoy it and your Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167682
> View attachment 3167683
> View attachment 3167684
> View attachment 3167685
> View attachment 3167686
> View attachment 3167687
> View attachment 3167688
> View attachment 3167689
> View attachment 3167690



Ooooooh Kat.Lee!!! Looking at these gorgeous colors and bags I am so star stuck!!! Although my eyes keep jumping to the green victoria... And of course the shot with all the Orange boxes makes me wish that was my closet [emoji12][emoji12]... Thank u to u and ur daughter for these amazing pics [emoji8][emoji24]



Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3167699
> 
> My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.



What a gorgeous color! Ur C is fabulous Dipmai[emoji173]&#65039;



Ladybug^^ said:


> finally get chances to wear my favor baby thank you so much for letting me share



Looks amazing on u Ladybug!!



chiaoapple said:


> First time using the porcelain petit h star charm. With indigo B30~ My twilly tying skills need work tho!



Love the charm!!! 



chiaoapple said:


> Secretly took a picture of my mom with my ultraviolet Lindy 26 and her own silk jersey [emoji12]



Ur mom is one stylish lady!!! Perfect!!



Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3167826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> egee + Zac Posen



Deadly combo Birdonce!



PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895



Omg PrestigeH that's TDF!!! Is this etoupe or etain pls? Either way the color is just GORGEOUS[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Hope the dinner was great!



HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?



No way is it too loud HGT! U look STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;



Powder Puff said:


> Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!




Head to toe gorgeous Powder Puff!!


----------



## Rami00

Powder Puff said:


> Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!



Wow! Perfection!


----------



## HGT

LaenaLovely said:


> You look fab!




Thanks LaenaLovely!



eternallove4bag said:


> No way is it too loud HGT! U look STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thanks eternalove4bag!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?



not at all !! Your dress shows off your beautiful legs too !! Great pairing.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895



Is it Graphite ?? The Chevre Kelly wallet is so pretty !!


----------



## HGT

chkpfbeliever said:


> not at all !! Your dress shows off your beautiful legs too !! Great pairing.


Thanks Chkpfbeliever!  You are so kind.


----------



## slongson

Powder Puff said:


> Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!



You look fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Ladybug^^ said:


> Love all of them sooo cool




Thank you Ladybug.


----------



## honhon

Birdonce said:


> Honhon, what color and leather is your B? It's perfect!


thank you Birdonce.  its GT in 30cm.  its easy to wear.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg PrestigeH that's TDF!!! Is this etoupe or etain pls? Either way the color is just GORGEOUS[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Hope the dinner was great!




Thank you eternallove4bag. You are right. It is etoupe. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Is it Graphite ?? The Chevre Kelly wallet is so pretty !!




Hi Chkpfbeliever, it is etoupe. Looking at the pic, looks like graphite. I guess it is the lighting. Yes I love the Kelly wallet.


----------



## tonkamama

*Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.

Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.  




*


----------



## LaenaLovely

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yo look so chic..love the camo with the gold B and all gold accessories.


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Beautiful and smart looking.


----------



## klynneann

chkpfbeliever said:


> Time to bring the CSGM out!! Wearing La Danse du Cheval  Marwari. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3167640



Lookin' good!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Love ur entire outfit head to toe tonkamama! U look stunning! Gold is such a beautiful classic color [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## klynneann

chiaoapple said:


> Secretly took a picture of my mom with my ultraviolet Lindy 26 and her own silk jersey &#128540;



Love the silk jersey!



Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3167826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> egee + Zac Posen



A perfect match!!


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895



Love!!!


----------



## klynneann

HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?



I love it - it's a great outfit!


----------



## PrestigeH

klynneann said:


> Love!!!




Thank you Klynneann.


----------



## Pursebop

*My Kelly32 that I lovingly call #missBopTalk resting behind the Canadian Parliament buildings overlooking the Ottawa River *


----------



## HGT

klynneann said:


> I love it - it's a great outfit!


Thanks! You are so kind.


----------



## HGT

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tonkamama, LOVE your outfit!  I was just wondering how to style my Constance Belt with the CDC casually!  Now you gave me inspirations!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowmeow94

pinkmacaroon said:


> Lovely Kelly & background &#128522;



Thank you


----------



## meowmeow94

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color!



Thank you


----------



## meowmeow94

Keren16 said:


> Nice[emoji41][emoji106]
> Beautiful  Kelly!
> Thanks for sharing



Thank you, Keren16. My pleasure


----------



## MSO13

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You look great Tonkamama! Gold looks great with camo!


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *My Kelly32 that I lovingly call #missBopTalk resting behind the Canadian Parliament buildings overlooking the Ottawa River *




Lovely. You always have beautiful pictures.


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *My Kelly32 that I lovingly call #missBopTalk resting behind the Canadian Parliament buildings overlooking the Ottawa River *




Always love ur beautiful picturesque action shots ********[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## theITbag

I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.


----------



## LaenaLovely

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546




Omg!  Love the red b in particular.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.


----------



## PrestigeH

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546




Congrats. Beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168570




Looking great. Have a great day.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546



How nice! Congrats! &#128516;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very put together...lovely! &#128516;


----------



## carrera993

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546




gasp!  Beautiful. 
Congratulations!!


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895



Beautiful picture.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carrera993

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A master class in how to make camo elegant! _Beautifully_ put together.


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Beautiful neutral chic. I can never pull of camo style but you look fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168570




Good combination! Your GP pops.


----------



## Kat.Lee

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546



Two Bs within 12 hours! Fantastic. You look fabulous in both. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *My Kelly32 that I lovingly call #missBopTalk resting behind the Canadian Parliament buildings overlooking the Ottawa River *




Lovely bag and backdrop!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh Kat.Lee!!! Looking at these gorgeous colors and bags I am so star stuck!!! Although my eyes keep jumping to the green victoria... And of course the shot with all the Orange boxes makes me wish that was my closet [emoji12][emoji12]... Thank u to u and ur daughter for these amazing pics [emoji8][emoji24]



The display of those orange boxes is simply amazing. That's exactly what my DS's reaction was when I showed him the pic. He said that one room will become like that soon. Lol. No, i dare not let that happen! [emoji16] Glad you enjoyed the pix.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Powder Puff said:


> Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!




You look fabulous!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful picture.  Thanks for sharing.




Thank you Love_Couture.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!


----------



## HGT

chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168570




Cute! Love the GP


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168653




Gorgeous! Faint!


----------



## HGT

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546




Love the Red!


----------



## tonkamama

*LaenaLovely, PrestigeH, eternallove4bag & HGT ~* 



LaenaLovely said:


> Yo look so chic..love the camo with the gold B and all gold accessories.





PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful and smart looking.





eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur entire outfit head to toe tonkamama! U look stunning! Gold is such a beautiful classic color [emoji7][emoji7]





HGT said:


> Tonkamama, LOVE your outfit!  I was just wondering how to style my Constance Belt with the CDC casually!  Now you gave me inspirations!


----------



## tonkamama

*MrsOwen3, pinkmacaroon, carrera993 & Kat.Lee ~ Thank you so much for your sweet comment!!  *



MrsOwen3 said:


> You look great Tonkamama! Gold looks great with camo!





pinkmacaroon said:


> Very put together...lovely! &#128516;





carrera993 said:


> A master class in how to make camo elegant! _Beautifully_ put together.





Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful neutral chic. I can never pull of camo style but you look fabulous!


----------



## Birdonce

chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168570




The gray CW is so pretty - love the hint of lemon yellow.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

******** said:


> *My Kelly32 that I lovingly call #missBopTalk resting behind the Canadian Parliament buildings overlooking the Ottawa River *




Love this photo!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895



Wow! I wish I had sigh a treasures!!!


----------



## Bobmops

HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?



Looks wonderful!


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fantastic look!


----------



## Bobmops

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546



Wow! Two bags in 12 hours!! Lucky you!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168653



It's true beauty!&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Gorgeous! Faint!







Bobmops said:


> It's true beauty![emoji7][emoji8]




Thank you ladies!


----------



## Kat.Lee

My chameleon - K32 Colvert in action today. Wish you all a Happy Monday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168653




Wow Kat this is so stunning. Love this so much.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wow! I wish I had sigh a treasures!!!




Hi Bobmops. Thank you. Love your treasures too. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> My chameleon - K32 Colvert in action today. Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168770




Happy Monday to you too. Wish I can have a K too. Please post more. [emoji3]


----------



## loves

goodness, i had to take a while to catch up. this thread is too fast for middle-aged little me. hope i did not miss out anyone, apologies if i did, definitely not intentional



Kat.Lee said:


> My chameleon - K32 Colvert in action today. Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168770



Happy Monday and love your colvert



Kat.Lee said:


> Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168653



gorgeous exotic kelly wallet!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168570



you look so cute here, for a while there i thought you were wearing glasses 



theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546



congratulations! they are wonderful!



******** said:


> *My Kelly32 that I lovingly call #missBopTalk resting behind the Canadian Parliament buildings overlooking the Ottawa River *



wonderful bag and equally wonderful view!



tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> *


*

you look fabulous!!



Powder Puff said:



			Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!
		
Click to expand...


you look so sweet powderpuff, love your k and clic clac



HGT said:



			Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?
		
Click to expand...


you look great and wow loong legs



PrestigeH said:



			Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone. 
View attachment 3167895

Click to expand...


i love everything here! so stylish!



Birdonce said:



View attachment 3167826

	

		
			
		

		
	
egee + Zac Posen
		
Click to expand...


beautiful!



chiaoapple said:



			Secretly took a picture of my mom with my ultraviolet Lindy 26 and her own silk jersey &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

 your mother is so chic



chiaoapple said:



			First time using the porcelain petit h star charm. With indigo B30~ My twilly tying skills need work tho!
		
Click to expand...


that's a very pretty charm! 



Ladybug^^ said:



			finally get chances to wear my favor baby thank you so much for letting me share
		
Click to expand...


25cm birkins are so adorable but carry so much for its size. yours is very girly and pretty



Dipmai said:



View attachment 3167699

My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.
		
Click to expand...


that is one gorgeous constance!



chkpfbeliever said:



			Time to bring the CSGM out!! Wearing La Danse du Cheval  Marwari. Enjoy your weekend.

View attachment 3167640

Click to expand...

stylish as usual chkpbeliever, gorgeous gm



bspcc87 said:



			Mini evelyne in feu
		
Click to expand...


LOVE the tpm eve, it looks great on you



meiigy said:



View attachment 3167497

	

		
			
		

		
	
 rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]
		
Click to expand...


another beautiful classic kelly, gorgeous ghw and cute dog



Rami00 said:



			Yay! I can't believe it. LOVE my SA. Finally, I could join the rodeo club. Trust me.. This baby is in action! 

Click to expand...


congratulations, it's so hard to get this charm. it's so cute!



LovEmAll said:



View attachment 3167101

Playing driver to my vintage K [emoji4]
		
Click to expand...


i always find vintage H bags have this glow to them. beautiful



CrackBerryCream said:



			My 40cm Ultraviolet with a Totoro charm [emoji7]

View attachment 3167021

Click to expand...


UV is beautiful and cute charm



ari said:



			I also found out that this shawl bought for my bolide raisin goes very well with my EB B?!?!
		
Click to expand...


gorgeous colours ari



ThingumyPoppy said:



View attachment 3166804


Lindy, agenda and Brandebourgs waiting for a meeting...
		
Click to expand...


gorgeous trio



honhon said:



			I just realized how my shawl color tone is similar to my B. Happy weekend to everyone! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3166713

Click to expand...


this is a gorgeous pairing. i'm in love



missjenn said:



			Heading out for lunch the other day
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3166693

Click to expand...


lovely lindy and i like your laidback vibe



Kyokei said:



			Wore my Hippopolis again today 

Click to expand...


very chic kyokei



MrsOwen3 said:



			sharing a mod shot of my new with tags e bay score, Chanel sweater coat with gator CDC, bandana and my beloved Chamonix HAC. thanks for letting me share!!

View attachment 3166573

Click to expand...


love your style mrs owen



elleestbelle said:



View attachment 3166571


Miss Kelly wanted to take in some natural beauty at the Grand Canyon [emoji5]&#65039;
		
Click to expand...


your kelly is gorgeous and so is the view!



tatacat said:



			Lunch time [emoji6] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3166564
View attachment 3166564

Click to expand...


great pop of colour



HGT said:



			I actually copied this look from one of our TPFers here, I hope I look as good as her.  Happy Friday everyone!
		
Click to expand...


i love this look and it looks wonderful on you



Kat.Lee said:



			Just realised that I mistakenly thought yesterday was Friday. TGIF again and this time is for real ! [emoji16][emoji4] 
DS's school event today with Ms Jige! Happy Friday everyone!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3165751

Click to expand...


very pretty girly outfit and loving your jige



eternallove4bag said:



			Is it just me or r Clic H's the coolest way to add pizzaz to any outfit? So addicted to these [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3165668

Click to expand...


not just you, the clic hs are definitely addictive and you wear it well



TankerToad said:



			Ms Atoll in DC
Always working .....
		
Click to expand...


tanker, always wonderful to see you here. gorgeous bags as usual 



CrackBerryCream said:



			I'm wearing my Blue Izmir Evelyne a lot these days

View attachment 3165472

Click to expand...


i love H's blues and izmir is really gorgeous



Chrissy Baby said:



			We are twin on the silk.
		
Click to expand...

very pretty scarf



meowmeow94 said:



			Finally, I am able to upload the pic  

Click to expand...


beautiful classic kelly 



Love_Couture said:



			La Maison scarf with my cutie bolide today. Happy Thursday. 
[emoji175]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3165107

Click to expand...


the 27 bolide is one of my favourite bags ever! great bag and scarf



periogirl28 said:



			Too many great action pics to comment on. Keep it coming lovelies! 

View attachment 3165056


Throw back Thursday, one year ago in Granada, Spain with H hat and Anemone So Kelly.
		
Click to expand...


love this, you look so relaxed



atomic110 said:



			just a casual outfit with a hat and scarf, visiting a nursery for my terrarium creation 

Click to expand...


great casual outfit



bluenavy said:



			very nice pic
		
Click to expand...




atomic110 said:



			This looks like an Ads or postcard, nice!
		
Click to expand...




Rami00 said:



			Picture of my dream! LOL! Fabulous shot.
		
Click to expand...

bluenavy, Rami00, atomic110thank you*


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> goodness, i had to take a while to catch up. this thread is too fast for middle-aged little me. hope i did not miss out anyone, apologies if i did, definitely not intentional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love everything here! so stylish!




Thank you Loves.


----------



## iheartorange

Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!! 
Is it too big on me?


----------



## loves

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787



i think it is a great size on you and especially with the winter coming with the bulkier clothes and coats. beautiful kelly by the way and i'm sure you enjoyed it's first outing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546



Wow!!! Both r beauties!!! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168570



Gorgeous shawl!



Kat.Lee said:


> Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168653



Ooooooh what a beauty!!! U r one stylish lady Kat.Lee and ur choices r so point on in every category - shoes, bags, accessories[emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> My chameleon - K32 Colvert in action today. Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168770



Gorgeous color and honestly u have a bag collection TDF Kat.Lee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787




The size looks perfect on u! Gorgeous iheartorange!


----------



## Kat.Lee

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787



It looks fabulous on you. We are 90% bag twin except mine is in GHW. Love etoupe. Such a versatile colour. Enjoy wearing it in good health!


----------



## chiaoapple

Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!


----------



## chiaoapple

This is the lining color...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

******** said:


> *My Kelly32 that I lovingly call #missBopTalk resting behind the Canadian Parliament buildings overlooking the Ottawa River *




Amazing pic!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

loves said:


> goodness, i had to take a while to catch up. this thread is too fast for middle-aged little me. hope i did not miss out anyone, apologies if i did, definitely not intentional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday and love your colvert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous exotic kelly wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look so cute here, for a while there i thought you were wearing glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations! they are wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful bag and equally wonderful view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look so sweet powderpuff, love your k and clic clac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look great and wow loong legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love everything here! so stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> your mother is so chic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a very pretty charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25cm birkins are so adorable but carry so much for its size. yours is very girly and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is one gorgeous constance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stylish as usual chkpbeliever, gorgeous gm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the tpm eve, it looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another beautiful classic kelly, gorgeous ghw and cute dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations, it's so hard to get this charm. it's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always find vintage H bags have this glow to them. beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UV is beautiful and cute charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous colours ari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a gorgeous pairing. i'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely lindy and i like your laidback vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very chic kyokei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love your style mrs owen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your kelly is gorgeous and so is the view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great pop of colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this look and it looks wonderful on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty girly outfit and loving your jige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not just you, the clic hs are definitely addictive and you wear it well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tanker, always wonderful to see you here. gorgeous bags as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love H's blues and izmir is really gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful classic kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 27 bolide is one of my favourite bags ever! great bag and scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this, you look so relaxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great casual outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bluenavy, Rami00, atomic110*thank you




Thank you


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Lindy on duty at a meeting


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow Kat this is so stunning. Love this so much.



Thank you so much. 


PrestigeH said:


> Happy Monday to you too. Wish I can have a K too. Please post more. [emoji3]



Thank you my dear neighbour! Maybe a K40 for you? [emoji16][emoji4]



loves said:


> Happy Monday and love your colvert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous exotic kelly !



Thank you so much *loves*. You are always so kind.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3168808
> 
> 
> Lindy on duty at a meeting




Beautiful Lindy.


----------



## PrestigeH

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787




It looks great on u.


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!







chiaoapple said:


> This is the lining color...




Lovely B30, tyger tyger, little dolphin and your outfit! Hope they all enjoy at your work!


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!




Blue Hydra is a nice colour. Enjoy Chiaoapple.


----------



## PrestigeH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3168808
> 
> 
> Lindy on duty at a meeting




I would escort the Lindy out after the meeting. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear neighbour! Maybe a K40 for you? [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much *loves*. You are always so kind.




Yes a K40. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh what a beauty!!! U r one stylish lady Kat.Lee and ur choices r so point on in every category - shoes, bags, accessories[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color and honestly u have a bag collection TDF Kat.Lee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



Thank you so much. You are always such a sweetheart and you always made everyone's day!! HUGS HUGS HUGS!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3168808
> 
> 
> Lindy on duty at a meeting



gorgeous and hard working lindy, it really packs in a lot



chiaoapple said:


> Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!



gorgeous SO and i love your zara top!


----------



## atomic110

chiaoapple said:


> Secretly took a picture of my mom with my ultraviolet Lindy 26 and her own silk jersey &#128540;



U got a cool mom!







Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3167826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> egee + Zac Posen




really elegant!






HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?




not at all, it is just nice... you look great!






Powder Puff said:


> Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!




loving it ! Look so pure ans yet stylish






tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So cool! Love how you put things together... very inspiring.. 
you look like ready to rock the world! 






theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546




Lucky you~ 2 bags in 12hours and all look so beautiful






iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787




it look just nice size for you. I have a K35 in same colour and I'm slightly shorter than u.. so no worries 






chiaoapple said:


> This is the lining color...



Nice! I actually have an K in opposite color combo and I always wonder how it will look like if i swap the color. So I can visualise it with ur K


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> goodness, i had to take a while to catch up. this thread is too fast for middle-aged little me. hope i did not miss out anyone, apologies if i did, definitely not intentional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday and love your colvert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous exotic kelly wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look so cute here, for a while there i thought you were wearing glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations! they are wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonderful bag and equally wonderful view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look so sweet powderpuff, love your k and clic clac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look great and wow loong legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love everything here! so stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> your mother is so chic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a very pretty charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25cm birkins are so adorable but carry so much for its size. yours is very girly and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is one gorgeous constance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stylish as usual chkpbeliever, gorgeous gm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the tpm eve, it looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another beautiful classic kelly, gorgeous ghw and cute dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations, it's so hard to get this charm. it's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always find vintage H bags have this glow to them. beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UV is beautiful and cute charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous colours ari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a gorgeous pairing. i'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely lindy and i like your laidback vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very chic kyokei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love your style mrs owen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your kelly is gorgeous and so is the view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great pop of colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this look and it looks wonderful on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty girly outfit and loving your jige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not just you, the clic hs are definitely addictive and you wear it well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tanker, always wonderful to see you here. gorgeous bags as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love H's blues and izmir is really gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful classic kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 27 bolide is one of my favourite bags ever! great bag and scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this, you look so relaxed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great casual outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bluenavy, Rami00, atomic110*thank you




Thank u dear loves [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. You are always such a sweetheart and you always made everyone's day!! HUGS HUGS HUGS!!




Awwww!!! Now u made my day PERFECT Kat.Lee!! A million gazillion HUGS to u my dear [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3168808
> 
> 
> Lindy on duty at a meeting



Beautiful lindy Thingumypuppy [emoji173]&#65039;



chiaoapple said:


> Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!




Such a pretty B chiaoapple and Tyger Tyger is such gorgeous scarf!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful Lindy.







PrestigeH said:


> I would escort the Lindy out after the meeting. [emoji12]







loves said:


> gorgeous and hard working lindy, it really packs in a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous SO and i love your zara top!







eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful lindy Thingumypuppy [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty B chiaoapple and Tyger Tyger is such gorgeous scarf!!!




Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Rami00

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787



I don't think it's big at all. Dont forget in winters we need our gloves, hats, shawls and it's nice we could just throw those in a bag.


----------



## Rami00

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787





chiaoapple said:


> This is the lining color...



I love the combo you picked. Beautiful.


----------



## LaenaLovely

chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168570




Looks great!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787




No!  It looks perfect!  Love this!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168653



Such a stunning piece


----------



## LaenaLovely

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3168808
> 
> 
> Lindy on duty at a meeting




What a pretty work horse that lindy is!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168653




Ahhhh!  katlee, another stunner.  Thank you for sharing this beauty.


----------



## LaenaLovely

chiaoapple said:


> Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!




Fabulous all around.  TT goes with everything!


----------



## periogirl28

Looking forward to another funfilled day in the Carribean!
Chain D'Ancre ring


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3168875
> 
> 
> Looking forward to another funfilled day in the Carribean!
> Chain D'Ancre ring



so pretty and enjoy your day!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> so pretty and enjoy your day!




Thank you darling loves!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3168875
> 
> 
> Looking forward to another funfilled day in the Carribean!
> Chain D'Ancre ring




Nice angle. Have a great day.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



I love your outfit and ofcourse gorgeous B!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> I love your outfit and ofcourse gorgeous B!




Thanks Rami!  Coming from my favorite Canadian style maven that means so much!  Hope you are having a great Monday!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3168875
> 
> 
> Looking forward to another funfilled day in the Carribean!
> Chain D'Ancre ring




This could be an advertisement!  Great shot!  Thanks for sharing...I love seeing the H jewels


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.




Thank you! Lovely outfit, stay nice and toasty!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Lovely outfit, stay nice and toasty!



Thanks Periogirl!  It looks like a gorgeous day where you are..Hope you enjoy it with your fab ring!


----------



## billysmom

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787


Not too big at all!  Looks lovely.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



Omg!!! Love ur outfit LaenaLovely[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u look so chic and ready to conquer the world!!! The B, the shawl and the coat all add up towards a STUNNING outfit[emoji7][emoji7]...u look gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3168875
> 
> 
> Looking forward to another funfilled day in the Carribean!
> Chain D'Ancre ring




Such a pretty ring periogirl[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Love ur outfit LaenaLovely[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u look so chic and ready to conquer the world!!! The B, the shawl and the coat all add up towards a STUNNING outfit[emoji7][emoji7]...u look gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty ring periogirl[emoji173]&#65039;



EL4B - Always can count on the sweetest comment from you dear.  Thank you so much!   I'm really experimenting with the TT and different color combos.  Glad you like what I'm trying...you have such fab style and taste..I feel confident now   Hope you are having a great Monday!


----------



## Love_Couture

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787



I don't think it is too big on you.  Great matching shoes.


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



You look great.  Keep warm.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> My chameleon - K32 Colvert in action today. Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168770



Very beautiful.  As always.  Happy Monday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> EL4B - Always can count on the sweetest comment from you dear.  Thank you so much!   I'm really experimenting with the TT and different color combos.  Glad you like what I'm trying...you have such fab style and taste..I feel confident now   Hope you are having a great Monday!




Awww! Thank u for being so sweet [emoji8][emoji8]! That's the beauty with TT... There r so many fab colors in it that it can go with so many different color outfits!!!  Can't wait to see the different outfits u try this with [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Things r slower at work which is great!!! Keeps the Monday blues in check [emoji6][emoji6]...have an amazing day!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LaenaLovely said:


> What a pretty work horse that lindy is!!!




How sweet of you, thanks


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.




Gorgeous outfit, very "artistic" with the coat and shawl


----------



## LaenaLovely

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous outfit, very "artistic" with the coat and shawl



Thank you so much...since I'm a boring corporate person that means so much.  I would love to be artistic


----------



## luckylove

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787



Looks gorgeous on you!! Not too big at all!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



Gorgeous LaenaLovely, love the both looks!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Gorgeous LaenaLovely, love the both looks!



Thank you so much Alpha style Ari!


----------



## HGT

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.




Wow! Love that dress!! And the B of course!


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3168875
> 
> 
> Looking forward to another funfilled day in the Carribean!
> Chain D'Ancre ring



It is so pretty on you!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



Love!!  Laena, what color is your B again?  It's so pretty....!


----------



## MYH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168570


Love the neutral outfit with pop of color GP!



tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> 
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This outfit is tres chic. Love it 



******** said:


> *My Kelly32 that I lovingly call #missBopTalk resting behind the Canadian Parliament buildings overlooking the Ottawa River *


Heart stopping pic of your Kelly. I'm a bit worried she will fall off the railing.  be careful! 



Powder Puff said:


> Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!


Your white dress is everything! Your H accessories look great. 


HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?


Not all all...everything looks well coordinated and pretty


----------



## _pinkcow

Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:


----------



## LaenaLovely

klynneann said:


> It is so pretty on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love!!  Laena, what color is your B again?  It's so pretty....!



Thank you...you are so kind.  It is Blue Saint Cyr.  A new 2015 color that really changes with the light.  I would describe it as a tiffany type blue...but it can go light or dark depending on what you wear.   When I wear it with fall colors it looks more jewel tone.  When I wear it with summery stuff, it looks more vibrant-cross between Blue Atoll and Lagoon.


----------



## LaenaLovely

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:



This looks amazing!  Great first post!


----------



## Love_Couture

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:



So cute.  Evelyn TPM is on my wish list.


----------



## _pinkcow

Love_Couture said:


> So cute.  Evelyn TPM is on my wish list.




Thanks! I've seen quite a few of them all over the place in 3 countries lately. I think they're shipping them out to stores. 



LaenaLovely said:


> This looks amazing!  Great first post!




Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787



Great size and suite you perfectly!


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



WOW! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515; you look super stylish !


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> WOW! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515; you look super stylish !



awww thanks so much Bobmops.  You made my day


----------



## bluenavy

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:


 
super cute


----------



## bluenavy

chiaoapple said:


> Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!




Love the color


----------



## bluenavy

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787


 


It's gorgeous.  I think it's a perfect size.


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168653


 


It's gorgeous,  I love the Kelly wallet.


----------



## bluenavy

tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.*
> 
> *Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.  *
> 
> *
> 
> *


 


it's gorgeous, it is on my wishlist


----------



## bluenavy

Powder Puff said:


> Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!


 
Love the k


----------



## eternallove4bag

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:




Super cute!! Welcome to the thread [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



*Laena*- I love your Monday outfit !!! Your coat is so cool.  And the blue in your B goes so well with a neutral outfit.  It is a chameleon !!

My Monday outfits are usually B&W 'cause I'm no disorganized and it is the easiest colors to pull.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chiaoapple said:


> Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!



*Chiaoapple* - Love everything that you've on. The Blue Lin is such a soft blue grey and I wish that H still carry this color.  And Blue Hydra is one of my favorites too !! Must say that H had very nice colors that will make my heart skip a beat a few seasons ago.

You need to post more here !!


----------



## thyme

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?



gorgeous K. doesn't look big at all..




chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.



very cute tpm gp and phone cover! twins on the shawl too


----------



## LaenaLovely

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Laena*- I love your Monday outfit !!! Your coat is so cool.  And the blue in your B goes so well with a neutral outfit.  It is a chameleon !!
> 
> My Monday outfits are usually B&W 'cause I'm no disorganized and it is the easiest colors to pull.



Thank you chkpf- I wear black and white almost all the time.  Most of my color comes in through accessories (I consider coats accessories)...for exactly that reason.  So easy and quick.  My girl friends joke that often channel morticia adams from the adams family.

The B is a total chameleon....I was worried that it would not be versatile...but am finding that I am always pulling it out of my closet.

Would love to see some mod pics from you!  I totally copy all tpf style..all you ladies have loads of personal style.


----------



## MSO13

a rare Massai action shot, I have the GM size and it's hard to photograph. With my Lou boots and gator CDC


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you chkpf- I wear black and white almost all the time.  Most of my color comes in through accessories (I consider coats accessories)...for exactly that reason.  So easy and quick.  My girl friends joke that often channel morticia adams from the adams family.
> 
> 
> 
> The B is a total chameleon....I was worried that it would not be versatile...but am finding that I am always pulling it out of my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see some mod pics from you!  I totally copy all tpf style..all you ladies have loads of personal style.




Hi LL, so here is my B&W Monday outfit with La Femme aux semelles de vent 90 silk. I have to feel extra comfortable on Monday as it is my busiest day in the week and long hours of sitting.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> a rare Massai action shot, I have the GM size and it's hard to photograph. With my Lou boots and gator CDC
> 
> View attachment 3169295



Wow!!! Love the way u dress up MrsOwen! Beautiful styling!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Hi LL, so here is my B&W Monday outfit with La Femme aux semelles de vent 90 silk. I have to feel extra comfortable on Monday as it is my busiest day in the week and long hours of sitting.
> 
> View attachment 3169337




Love the monochromatic look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; such a pretty scarf!!


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> a rare Massai action shot, I have the GM size and it's hard to photograph. With my Lou boots and gator CDC
> 
> View attachment 3169295



Beautiful look!


----------



## Gixxer

chkpfbeliever said:


> Hi LL, so here is my B&W Monday outfit with La Femme aux semelles de vent 90 silk. I have to feel extra comfortable on Monday as it is my busiest day in the week and long hours of sitting.
> 
> View attachment 3169337


 


Oh I love this scarf and you look fab *chkpfbeliever*! The graphics are so strong and you're wearing it beautifully. I also agree, I find Mondays to be incredibly rude.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you all for your kind and sweet comment!!*



Bobmops said:


> Fantastic look!





loves said:


> you look fabulous!!





atomic110 said:


> So cool! Love how you put things together... very inspiring..
> you look like ready to rock the world!





MYH said:


> This outfit is tres chic. Love it





bluenavy said:


> it's gorgeous, it is on my wishlist


----------



## tonkamama

MrsOwen3 said:


> a rare Massai action shot, I have the GM size and it's hard to photograph. With my Lou boots and gator CDC
> 
> View attachment 3169295



*MrsOwen3 ~* so cool~~  Love everything you have on...  oh esp those boots!!  



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



*LaenaLovely ~* looking very elegant, love the color of your B!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww!!! Now u made my day PERFECT Kat.Lee!! A million gazillion HUGS to u my dear [emoji8][emoji8]



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Rami00 said:


> Such a stunning piece







LaenaLovely said:


> Ahhhh!  katlee, another stunner.  Thank you for sharing this beauty.







Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful.  As always.  Happy Monday!







bluenavy said:


> It's gorgeous,  I love the Kelly wallet.




Thank you ladies. You are all so kind and supportive! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.




Beautiful killer look! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:




Such a lovely Evie. Hope to see more posts from you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> a rare Massai action shot, I have the GM size and it's hard to photograph. With my Lou boots and gator CDC
> 
> View attachment 3169295




Very chic looking outfit MrsOwen. You pair them so well!


----------



## princess621

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787




She is beautiful!!! 
You carry her well... Not big at all [emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Hi LL, so here is my B&W Monday outfit with La Femme aux semelles de vent 90 silk. I have to feel extra comfortable on Monday as it is my busiest day in the week and long hours of sitting.
> 
> View attachment 3169337



Such a neat and stylist outfit. Hope they made your busy Monday bearable by injecting beautiful vibes into your mind!


----------



## LaenaLovely

chkpfbeliever said:


> Hi LL, so here is my B&W Monday outfit with La Femme aux semelles de vent 90 silk. I have to feel extra comfortable on Monday as it is my busiest day in the week and long hours of sitting.
> 
> View attachment 3169337




This looks fab!  I love your sweater and how it plays with the silk!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful killer look! Gorgeous!!!




Thank you style queen Kat!  You are so sweet and your kind comment brightened my night!


----------



## Mulan16

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3168808
> 
> 
> Lindy on duty at a meeting



Looks like a lot of fun stuff tucked inside there!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> My chameleon - K32 Colvert in action today. Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168770



What a beauty! Love the twilly bow too!


----------



## Mulan16

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546



Such beauties! Especially love that red!


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689




Yay!!! The Raisin B & the piping!! Look like black in the picture though). Love the way you tie the scarf; I haven't had a chance to try that yet, still waiting for the weather to cool down.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Yay!!! The Raisin B & the piping!! Look like black in the picture though). Love the way you tie the scarf; I haven't had a chance to try that yet, still waiting for the weather to cool down.




I agree. It does look somewhat like black in darker lighting. Just added another pic in brighter sunlight. Hope her true colour shows up! [emoji8]


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702



Love how you tie the scarf!   Your raisin B is stunning!


----------



## tonkamama

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:



So cute!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> I agree. It does look somewhat like black in darker lighting. Just added another pic in brighter sunlight. Hope her true colour shows up! [emoji8]




Thanks Kat! Yes, now I can see the Raisin better! And boy, that Rodeo, I NEED one for my Raisin K!


----------



## Evita98

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702


oh! I love raisin color. fantastic shot!
what size your rodeo charm? GM?


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702




Wow u have such gorgeous collection. My best neighbour. [emoji16] Yr B is really nice. Love the little but elegant detail.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a neat and stylist outfit. Hope they made your busy Monday bearable by injecting beautiful vibes into your mind!





LaenaLovely said:


> This looks fab!  I love your sweater and how it plays with the silk!



Thanks ladies ! I agree that having something H on always makes me feel a little happier, be that a bracelet or a scarf.  It could make Monday so much easier !!


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Hi LL, so here is my B&W Monday outfit with La Femme aux semelles de vent 90 silk. I have to feel extra comfortable on Monday as it is my busiest day in the week and long hours of sitting.
> 
> View attachment 3169337




Perfect outfit for the scarf..


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> a rare Massai action shot, I have the GM size and it's hard to photograph. With my Lou boots and gator CDC
> 
> View attachment 3169295




Love how the boots and the CDC come together so well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702



So stylish for Tuesday !! Love the way you tied your scarf and I too love fuchsia over black. It is one of the best combo and your SO birkin makes me drool !!


----------



## PrestigeH

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:




Welcome pinkcow. Awaiting more posts from u. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.




Hi LaenaLovely. Love the blue shade on your B.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Gixxer said:


> Oh I love this scarf and you look fab *chkpfbeliever*! The graphics are so strong and you're wearing it beautifully. I also agree, I find Mondays to be incredibly rude.



Thanks *Gixxer*.  It is my grail and most used scarf, perhaps due to its simple colorway.  I tracked her down in Texas and it was the last one in the country a few seasons ago.  I hope that H reissue this in different colorways, especially in the CSGM so it is not $3K on Ebay.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702



KAT, this a fab B, colors are amazing! Thank you for sharing that beauty with us! Of course you look gorgeous !


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> Hi LL, so here is my B&W Monday outfit with La Femme aux semelles de vent 90 silk. I have to feel extra comfortable on Monday as it is my busiest day in the week and long hours of sitting.
> 
> View attachment 3169337



Love B&W always! It looks very interesting in this combo!


----------



## ari

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787



It is just perfect! That Kelly is one of the most beautiful ones I've seen!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> My chameleon - K32 Colvert in action today. Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168770



Beautiful! Love the Twilly with it!


----------



## ari

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:



Very cute! Love the strap!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> My chameleon - K32 Colvert in action today. Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168770




Fabulous!  Love the colors in the twilly and how they accent this k!


----------



## LaenaLovely

HGT said:


> Yay!!! The Raisin B & the piping!! Look like black in the picture though). Love the way you tie the scarf; I haven't had a chance to try that yet, still waiting for the weather to cool down.




Omg!  That b is tdf...love the color combo you chose...looks perfect with the scarf.  I also love the way you knotted your scarf really sets off the pattern gorgeously.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Hi LaenaLovely. Love the blue shade on your B.




Thank you prestige h!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> All 3 r beautiful Thingumypuppy especially the Brandebourgs [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u PrestigeH for sharing these eye candies[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] nothing like waking up in the morning and starting the day staring at these beauties [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; have an amazing weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ari! It's a perfect match with ur B and I am so in love with zebra Pegasus! U wear it so well[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!!!





atomic110 said:


> So grand looking, thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing, the exhibition look well designed and beautiful merchandised. Look forward to experience it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super matching, nice~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute idea! I love totoro too





Moirai said:


> I love this look, ari! Fabulous! Perfect match of ZP and B. Love the patent boots too.





coucou chanel said:


> I faint! Beautiful neutrals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely! Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> You always look amazing, ari
> 
> 
> ultraviolet is an amazing color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your Constance is so pretty



Thank you Ladies! you are so kind! I'm sure I'm missing some of you but this thread moves too fast!


----------



## ari

Quick snap at the hairdressers before going to the office, not sure how I feel about the Twillies with a coat.


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> a rare Massai action shot, I have the GM size and it's hard to photograph. With my Lou boots and gator CDC
> 
> View attachment 3169295



*MrsOwen*, very artistic cool look! love it!


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!



That Blue Hydra B30 is really special! amazing!


----------



## ari

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3168808
> 
> 
> Lindy on duty at a meeting



what a beautiful splash of colors!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3168875
> 
> 
> Looking forward to another funfilled day in the Carribean!
> Chain D'Ancre ring



periogirl, this picture is for an add!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Quick snap at the hairdressers before going to the office, not sure how I feel about the Twillies with a coat.



You look fabulous. Love the matching silk as well. Your twillies look great IMO. I figured that I try not to use twillies when I wear a scarf/shawl; not to clash too many different patterns. But I might jump out of the box every now and then! [emoji4]Experiments and explorations!! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Quick snap at the hairdressers before going to the office, not sure how I feel about the Twillies with a coat.




If I am the hairdresser I will grab you bag and run. [emoji317][emoji12] U look great Ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Love how you tie the scarf!   Your raisin B is stunning!



Thank you so much. [emoji4]



HGT said:


> Thanks Kat! Yes, now I can see the Raisin better! And boy, that Rodeo, I NEED one for my Raisin K!



Sent you lots of H fairies for a Rodeo coming your way. Please do bug your SA more for it! [emoji16]



Evita98 said:


> oh! I love raisin color. fantastic shot!
> what size your rodeo charm? GM?



Thank you so much. That rodeo is in MM actually. It looks a bit big today; no idea why! I didn't feed him starch! [emoji16]



PrestigeH said:


> Wow u have such gorgeous collection. My best neighbour. [emoji16] Yr B is really nice. Love the little but elegant detail.



Thank you so much my dear neighbour!! I wish I had all your charms! Hehe[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you lots of H fairies for a Rodeo coming your way. Please do bug your SA more for it! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. That rodeo is in MM actually. It looks quite today; no idea why! I didn't feed him starch! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear neighbour!! I wish I had all your charms! Hehe[emoji16][emoji16]




You already are one very charming lady. So you can give all your bag charms to me. [emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> So stylish for Tuesday !! Love the way you tied your scarf and I too love fuchsia over black. It is one of the best combo and your SO birkin makes me drool !!



Thank you so much. I'm not a pink person but do love this leopard scarf in fuchsia/black. Love its contrast and pattern. 



ari said:


> KAT, this a fab B, colors are amazing! Thank you for sharing that beauty with us! Of course you look gorgeous !



Thank you for your kind words ari. I love your Raisin Bolide and the perfectly matched twillies! Their images are in my head now! 



ari said:


> Beautiful! Love the Twilly with it!



Thank you dear! 



LaenaLovely said:


> Fabulous!  Love the colors in the twilly and how they accent this k!



Thank you so much. Hope you are having fun joining the twilly club and dressing up your beautiful B. 



LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  That b is tdf...love the color combo you chose...looks perfect with the scarf.  I also love the way you knotted your scarf really sets off the pattern gorgeously.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much. I just did a quick demo to a few girls in a shop today after they asked me how. The art of sharing!! [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Nice match. Love this shade of red. Thank u for sharing.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> Quick snap at the hairdressers before going to the office, not sure how I feel about the Twillies with a coat.




I think they are cute. Especially with this coat. [emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> You already are one very charming lady. So you can give all your bag charms to me. [emoji16][emoji51]



OMG. I'm laughing my head off!! Still Thank you and still I'm serious in "stealing" your bag charms! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868



Your RC B rocks on its own already. Now double rocks with its sister - C wallet! Congrats again.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702




Oh wow. This is a beauty SO. I just did mine and I wish I saw this picture. As usual always inspirational. [emoji254][emoji166]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> Your RC B rocks on its own already. Now double rocks with its sister - C wallet! Congrats again.




I was just commenting on your beautiful SO. Heheheh [emoji5]&#65039; thank you dear. H is too addictive and you certainly make it easier.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> I was just commenting on your beautiful SO. Heheheh [emoji5]&#65039; thank you dear. H is too addictive and you certainly make it easier.



Thank you so much Sarah_Sarah. Talking about addictive, Ban Island couldn't keep me. I'm afraid I need some H-antibiotics!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Mulan16 said:


> Looks like a lot of fun stuff tucked inside there!







ari said:


> what a beautiful splash of colors!




Thank you very much! Color makes the hole thing more fun


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702



What an amazing outfit - love the B and matching rodeo and the way you tied the scarf! Love it all!


----------



## LaenaLovely

I hope you ladies aren't sick on this blue B...here she is with her new fall color way twillys.  Hope you are having a great Tuesday!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3169904
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies aren't sick on this blue B...here she is with her new fall color way twillys.  Hope you are having a great Tuesday!




Hi LaenaLovely. Can never get tired of this colour. Beautiful house too.


----------



## Myrkur

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868




Love this [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> Quick snap at the hairdressers before going to the office, not sure how I feel about the Twillies with a coat.




Where is your coat from? It's gorgeous


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702




Beautiful as always!


----------



## Myrkur

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:




Cute! Does it fit a lot? I'm thinking about getting one too.


----------



## Myrkur

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.




Is your shawl Tyger Tyger?


----------



## Moirai

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868



RC is such a gorgeous red. Love them! Congrats on Constance wallet!





ari said:


> Quick snap at the hairdressers before going to the office, not sure how I feel about the Twillies with a coat.



Love the pop of colors of silks and bag with your outfit! You look fabulous!





Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702



Happy Tuesday to you too, Kat! You look gorgeous! Love the whole outfit and your special B. Nice touch of the flower ring matching the scarf knot.





chkpfbeliever said:


> Hi LL, so here is my B&W Monday outfit with La Femme aux semelles de vent 90 silk. I have to feel extra comfortable on Monday as it is my busiest day in the week and long hours of sitting.
> View attachment 3169337



Beautiful scarf. Amazing how it can add so much pizzazz to an outfit, although your jacket is already very nice.





MrsOwen3 said:


> a rare Massai action shot, I have the GM size and it's hard to photograph. With my Lou boots and gator CDC
> View attachment 3169295



You look fabulous, chic and edgy at the same time!





_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:



Mini Evie is so cute and pretty! Welcome!


----------



## Myrkur

iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> 
> View attachment 3168787




Such a gorgeous Kelly!


----------



## _pinkcow

Myrkur said:


> Cute! Does it fit a lot? I'm thinking about getting one too.




Thanks! Unfortunately, it doesn't fit all too much. I can squeeze in my key pouch with my cards, my phone and my sunglasses (w/o the cover). It does its job though. (:


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



You look Parisian chic! Your B is gorgeous and goes so well with everything you wear.





periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3168875
> 
> Looking forward to another funfilled day in the Carribean!
> Chain D'Ancre ring



Beautiful ring. Wishing you lots of fun in the sun!





chiaoapple said:


> Blue Hydra B30 (special order with a light blue/grey I forgot the name of), Tyger Tyger 90cm~ And of course my work staple Zara top!



Your B is a gorgeous blue with a beautiful interior.





ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3168808
> 
> Lindy on duty at a meeting



Great collections of colors!





iheartorange said:


> Took my etoupe K32 sellier out for the first time!!
> Is it too big on me?
> View attachment 3168787



Kelly looks fabulous and perfect on you! Enjoy!





Kat.Lee said:


> Really love and appreciate Kelly wallet more each day! It's actually in midnight blue but only reflects its true colour under certain lights! Don't we all love H's versatile colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168653



Stunning!!! You have an amazing collection!


----------



## carrera993

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868



WOW oh WOW! Spectacular.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702




That's a stunning B, your collection gets better with each photograph!! Simply love the piping. 

What sort of knot have you used with your scarf, looks amazing, like a flower.


----------



## ellietilly

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868




Beautiful reds, the colour is so rich.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3169003
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic, but here's my mini Evelyn in action! (Kinda) my first post here! (:




So cute, great colour


----------



## Moirai

theITbag said:


> I haven't posted in the H subforum for a while.  Have been indulging on Cartier...but recently within 12 hours, I received these 2 wonderful bags...B35 clemence rouge garance and B42JPG clemence gold, both with silver hardware.   Thanks to a very lovely PFer for the red B bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168545
> View attachment 3168546



Congrats on these beauties! 





chkpfbeliever said:


> Today is another CSGM day.  L instruction in grey CW and TPM Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168570



Beautiful shawl with great match to your outfit. Love the pop of color of your GP.





tonkamama said:


> *Wow.. this thread is going at lighting speed!  Love everyone's mod shots and the H goodies.
> Finally weather is cooling down a bit and I am so grateful that I am able to carry my 1st B which she means a lot to me as my first one.  Gold is such a versatile color, LOVE!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this well coordinated outfit, and you look fabulous! B is a beauty! Size 30?





******** said:


> *My Kelly32 that I lovingly call #missBopTalk resting behind the Canadian Parliament buildings overlooking the Ottawa River *



Your bags are of such stunning colors! Gorgeous!





Powder Puff said:


> Lovely mod shots everyone! Have a happy Sunday!



Beautiful! Love the orange bag and shoes with your dress.





HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?



Gorgeous, HGT! Love the combo with your dress, which you look amazing in.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mulan16 said:


> What an amazing outfit - love the B and matching rodeo and the way you tied the scarf! Love it all!







Myrkur said:


> Beautiful as always!







Moirai said:


> Happy Tuesday to you too, Kat! You look gorgeous! Love the whole outfit and your special B. Nice touch of the flower ring matching the scarf knot.







Moirai said:


> Stunning!!! You have an amazing collection!



Thank you so much ladies for your kind comments. [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868



LOVE


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> That's a stunning B, your collection gets better with each photograph!! Simply love the piping.
> 
> What sort of knot have you used with your scarf, looks amazing, like a flower.




Thank you dear. Here's a demo of the scarf skill that was posted in another thread: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29287437
It's quite easy. Hope you'll try it. [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Quick snap at the hairdressers before going to the office, not sure how I feel about the Twillies with a coat.



Ari, your outfit is outta this world. Love that coat, shoes and that B! Stunning!

I think the twillies work perfectly since you are wearing all black.


----------



## smile4me6

This is a borrowed photo with this gorgeous B25.... Does anyone know what color it is???


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702



Wow! Kat, now that is a special B. You are well color coordinated. Everything works beautifully...even the rodeo. I am so eyeing your black dress


----------



## Moirai

Ladybug^^ said:


> finally get chances to wear my favor baby thank you so much for letting me share



Thanks for sharing! Your baby is cute and gorgeous!





Kat.Lee said:


> In addition to lovely TPFer - PrestigeH's post yesterday, a few more pics of the H exhibition that my DD sent to me! Hope you enjoy it and your Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167682
> View attachment 3167683
> View attachment 3167684
> View attachment 3167685
> View attachment 3167686
> View attachment 3167687
> View attachment 3167688
> View attachment 3167689
> View attachment 3167690



Your DD is so sweet and thoughtful. Thanks to her and you for these eye candies!





PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner. Have a wonderful evening to everyone.
> View attachment 3167895



Wonderful H and colors! Happy Tuesday, PrestigeH!





chiaoapple said:


> First time using the porcelain petit h star charm. With indigo B30~ My twilly tying skills need work tho!





chiaoapple said:


> Secretly took a picture of my mom with my ultraviolet Lindy 26 and her own silk jersey &#128540;



Cute charm and beautiful B! Your mom is so chic!





Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3167826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> egee + Zac Posen



Egee is beautiful and very elegant. Thanks for sharing since it is not often posted.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear. Here's a demo of the scarf skill that was posted in another thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29287437
> It's quite easy. Hope you'll try it. [emoji8]




Thank you so much, I will definitely have a go!


----------



## San2222

smile4me6 said:


> This is a borrowed photo with this gorgeous B25.... Does anyone know what color it is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169932




Would it be this season's glycine...? this photo certainly captures it darker if it were...


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Hi LaenaLovely. Can never get tired of this colour. Beautiful house too.



Thank you Prestige H, you are so sweet....sadly we just sold this house in the city *tear*...so soon there will be a new backdrop for my tpf shots...stay tuned  On to new things.



Myrkur said:


> Is your shawl Tyger Tyger?



It is!  It's new and I'm totally obsessed with it.  I have been stalking everyone's TT pics and finally puled the trigger.  It's not my typical colorway that I'm drawn too, but it has been going with everything.  It all stareted with the blue in the B and then it was a slippery slope down H mountain.



Moirai said:


> You look Parisian chic! Your B is gorgeous and goes so well with everything you wear.
> 
> You've made my day!   In another life I hope to come back as a Parisian...don;t we all hope to be that effortlessly chic (although looking effortless sure takes a lot of work


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702




DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!! Omg Kat.Lee what a stunning stunning look[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Ur B is stunning but my god u look u came straight out of a fashion magazine!!!! Amazing style [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Quick snap at the hairdressers before going to the office, not sure how I feel about the Twillies with a coat.



Beautiful ari and I really like the twillies with the coat!! U can pull of everything with amazing style[emoji173]&#65039;



Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868




Perfect match made in H heaven [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3169904
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies aren't sick on this blue B...here she is with her new fall color way twillys.  Hope you are having a great Tuesday!




Oh my dear friend I love love love ur coat and the way u style everything....ur B is so gorgeous that I can keep looking at all the pics u post of this beauty!!![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.... Btw killer shoes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Thanks for sharing! Your baby is cute and gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your DD is so sweet and thoughtful. Thanks to her and you for these eye candies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful H and colors! Happy Tuesday, PrestigeH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute charm and beautiful B! Your mom is so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egee is beautiful and very elegant. Thanks for sharing since it is not often posted.




Thank you Moirai. Happy Tuesday too.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Quick snap at the hairdressers before going to the office, not sure how I feel about the Twillies with a coat.



Smashing, as always.  I lovethe Twillies (but I'm biased since they are my new H focus).  Thanks for sharing...you are so chic and stylish, Ari


----------



## jenniferx430

smile4me6 said:


> This is a borrowed photo with this gorgeous B25.... Does anyone know what color it is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169932




It's glycine! I have the same bag B25 in glycine with GHW and ever color leather [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Kat, now that is a special B. You are well color coordinated. Everything works beautifully...even the rodeo. I am so eyeing your black dress




Thank you dear. You are a sweetheart!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!! Omg Kat.Lee what a stunning stunning look[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Ur B is stunning but my god u look u came straight out of a fashion magazine!!!! Amazing style [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



Do you have a pair of wings dear *eternallove4bag*? Because you are an angel [emoji72]&#127996;!! Thank you so much. HUGS+KISSES.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Do you have a pair of wings dear *eternallove4bag*? Because you are an angel [emoji72]&#127996;!! Thank you so much. HUGS+KISSES.




Awwww! Thank u so much Kat.Lee ...I am just being honest!!! When I see such perfection hard not to applaud it :HUGS [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## missjenn

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3169904
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies aren't sick on this blue B...here she is with her new fall color way twillys.  Hope you are having a great Tuesday!




I love your entire outfit and LOVE your shoe color!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> You look Parisian chic! Your B is gorgeous and goes so well with everything you wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful ring. Wishing you lots of fun in the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your B is a gorgeous blue with a beautiful interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great collections of colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly looks fabulous and perfect on you! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!! You have an amazing collection!




Thank you!


----------



## chiaoapple

Kat.Lee said:


> My chameleon - K32 Colvert in action today. Wish you all a Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168770



So beautiful! Colvert is soooo velvety. And you are just so talented with that twilly bow~ Love.


----------



## chiaoapple

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3168897
> View attachment 3168898
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It's cold here today...busting out the warm coat.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.



Great outfit, great coat, perfect with the B!


----------



## HGT

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868




Love it! All girls need a red bag! RC rocks!


----------



## HGT

Moirai said:


> Congrats on these beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shawl with great match to your outfit. Love the pop of color of your GP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this well coordinated outfit, and you look fabulous! B is a beauty! Size 30?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bags are of such stunning colors! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Love the orange bag and shoes with your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, HGT! Love the combo with your dress, which you look amazing in.




Thanks Moirai!


----------



## smile4me6

San2222 said:


> Would it be this season's glycine...? this photo certainly captures it darker if it were...




Thank you San2222!  It is a darker photo because I have those shoes and they are lighter in real life.


----------



## smile4me6

jenniferx430 said:


> It's glycine! I have the same bag B25 in glycine with GHW and ever color leather [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you jenniferx430!!!! It is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!! Have you posted pictures or have you done a reveal?  I would love to see more!!!!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702



This is very very beautiful.  As always.  Happy Tuesday.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868



Great RC pieces.  Love them together.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## LaenaLovely

missjenn said:


> I love your entire outfit and LOVE your shoe color!



Thank you so much for your sweet comment!    I shopping my closet situation...I never wear these shoes and the B has inspired me to bust them out again!


----------



## Kelly_76

Enjoying all your fabulous pics, ladies!
Here is my Séquences GM on vacation...Viva Italia!


----------



## ari

A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))


----------



## ari

Kelly_76 said:


> Enjoying all your fabulous pics, ladies!
> Here is my Séquences GM on vacation...Viva Italia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170004



Beautiful shawl, beautiful picture!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Smashing, as always.  I lovethe Twillies (but I'm biased since they are my new H focus).  Thanks for sharing...you are so chic and stylish, Ari



Thank you LaenaLovely, actually I felt like an oldish lady in this length ...( not that I'm young)))


----------



## klynneann

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you...you are so kind.  It is Blue Saint Cyr.  A new 2015 color that really changes with the light.  I would describe it as a tiffany type blue...but it can go light or dark depending on what you wear.   When I wear it with fall colors it looks more jewel tone.  When I wear it with summery stuff, it looks more vibrant-cross between Blue Atoll and Lagoon.



Thank you for the description.  It truly is beautiful!  I love that it's darker than blue atoll but still has that Caribbean blue feel.


----------



## Bobmops

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868



OMG! So beautiful !


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))




U look stunning ari [emoji173]&#65039; what a beautiful white dress!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kelly_76 said:


> Enjoying all your fabulous pics, ladies!
> Here is my Séquences GM on vacation...Viva Italia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170004




Beautiful backdrop and beautiful GM[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## the petite lady

ari said:


> A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))


Beautiful! I like your black and white outfit!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))



You look great!  Is that the new clic H in black and rose gold?


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))



Wow ..so happy to begin my morning with such a beautiful classic mod shot!


----------



## Moirai

Kelly_76 said:


> Enjoying all your fabulous pics, ladies!
> Here is my Séquences GM on vacation...Viva Italia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170004



Beautiful shawl! Wishing you a wonderful trip and delicious food!






ari said:


> A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))



You look beautiful, ari! Love the outfit. Have a good time!


----------



## Love_Couture

Wearing my TT 90 in black/white. Gold B and gold belt.  Have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

Moirai said:


> Love this well coordinated outfit, and you look fabulous! B is a beauty! Size 30
> 
> 
> in.



Thanks Moirai, you are so kind.  I was carrying a size35.


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Thanks Moirai, you are so kind.  I was carrying a size35.



Thanks, tonkamama. Looked at the pic again....love it, it looks perfect on you.


----------



## LaenaLovely

klynneann said:


> Thank you for the description.  It truly is beautiful!  I love that it's darker than blue atoll but still has that Caribbean blue feel.



I love BA as well, but felt it was too light for winter wear (for me personally--some other TPFers do it amazingly).  I'm not yet at a stage where a B is a one season bag...mine need to be wear every season color.   I've got to get the cost per use on this bag low...hehe


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh my dear friend I love love love ur coat and the way u style everything....ur B is so gorgeous that I can keep looking at all the pics u post of this beauty!!![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;.... Btw killer shoes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



TPF bestie...you are so so sweet.  make my day every time.  When I go to H again, I'll definitely take some pics for you...maybe a real time weigh in on the CSGM....they are so so amazing.  I can see why you love them so much.  Glad you are ok with me copying your style so much   Imitation is the highest form of flattery right?


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Love all your action pics. Back to the office. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3115132



PrestigeH...that B makes going back to the office all better!   You look fabulous!  What color is that beautiful B?!


----------



## klynneann

LaenaLovely said:


> I love BA as well, but felt it was too light for winter wear (for me personally--some other TPFers do it amazingly).  I'm not yet at a stage where a B is a one season bag...mine need to be wear every season color.   I've got to get the cost per use on this bag low...hehe



I hear ya!  I'm hoping to get my first K next year and it will be the same situation - a color I can use year round!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> A quick out with K wallet! Wish everyone a great Tuesday [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115189



Once again Kat...does Tpf have a notification button so I can see every time you post a new fabulous outfit.  This looks so amazing as always.


----------



## LaenaLovely

klynneann said:


> I hear ya!  I'm hoping to get my first K next year and it will be the same situation - a color I can use year round!



I hope you get the K of your dreams..I'm sending you good H karma


----------



## klynneann

LaenaLovely said:


> I hope you get the K of your dreams..I'm sending you good H karma



Thank you!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Thank you LaenaLovely, actually I felt like an oldish lady in this length ...( not that I'm young)))



OMG...stop.  You look so young and chic...seriously.  Super fab and stylish...the longer length is super in right now.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Wearing my TT 90 in black/white. Gold B and gold belt.  Have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]
> View attachment 3170075



So chic! Love ur Goldie and of course my eyes totally zeroed in on TT! Fab[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> TPF bestie...you are so so sweet.  make my day every time.  When I go to H again, I'll definitely take some pics for you...maybe a real time weigh in on the CSGM....they are so so amazing.  I can see why you love them so much.  Glad you are ok with me copying your style so much   Imitation is the highest form of flattery right?



Awww!!! Ur style is AMAZING and totally UNIQUE my dear TPF bestie!!! I am up for any real time weigh in!!! How exciting!!! So did u decide whether to go for the riding boots or the shawls? I am going in myself to the store tomorrow for a couple of shawls they were getting for me. Fingers crossed that they look as good in person as they did on the website [emoji6]...oh wouldn't it be fun if TPF allowed for real time interaction so we could get valuable opinions from other members while trying out stuff at the store? These shawls r soooooo addictive. I am promising myself these r the last 2 for the year so I am going to be on ban island after these purchases [emoji24]... Can't wait to see what u and I end up with at the store [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kelly_76

Thank you so much, ari, eternallove4bag and Moirai!
[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> So chic! Love ur Goldie and of course my eyes totally zeroed in on TT! Fab[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Awww!!! Ur style is AMAZING and totally UNIQUE my dear TPF bestie!!! I am up for any real time weigh in!!! How exciting!!! So did u decide whether to go for the riding boots or the shawls? I am going in myself to the store tomorrow for a couple of shawls they were getting for me. Fingers crossed that they look as good in person as they did on the website [emoji6]...oh wouldn't it be fun if TPF allowed for real time interaction so we could get valuable opinions from other members while trying out stuff at the store? These shawls r soooooo addictive. I am promising myself these r the last 2 for the year so I am going to be on ban island after these purchases [emoji24]... Can't wait to see what u and I end up with at the store [emoji8][emoji8]



Oh please post pics of what you try on at the store (and what you bring home).  Would love to join in on the fun!   I agree that they can look so different in person than on the website.  you have such great taste in those shawls...ones I was only so so on and then I see them and instantly want them when I see them styled!  (Your GP and the TT pic made me lust after teh TT like a total looney tune.  lol!

I popped into H last night 5 minutes to close so I didn't want to be annoying asking to try on shoes upstairs so close to closing time.  I love the boots but have heard they can be hard to get on and off (not practical with kids), so I'll have to try and see.  I think I'm probably ok with waiting for the boots...since I have an pair of chanel work horse ones that are similar (well, similar in that they are black knew high leather boots)...I've been so obsessed with silks and CSGMs and twillies...they are fun instant gratification.  Although I think I am being conservative and responsible by choosing the lower priced item...but then I end up getting enough silks and twillies (when I add them up in aggregate) to be a pair of boots or a bag...ha!  OH well...purchase history I suppose.

Tpf totally needs a live chat function in the app!

Good luck picking out your shawls and can;t wait to see.


----------



## periogirl28

Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments. 



Another day in paradise. 
Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean


----------



## bluenavy

Love_Couture said:


> Wearing my TT 90 in black/white. Gold B and gold belt.  Have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]
> View attachment 3170075


 


very chic


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 3170143
> 
> Another day in paradise.
> Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean


 
great pop of colors.


----------



## Kelly_76

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 3170143
> 
> Another day in paradise.
> Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean




Love this Silkypop!
[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))



You look like a super star!


----------



## Rami00

Love_Couture said:


> Wearing my TT 90 in black/white. Gold B and gold belt.  Have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]
> View attachment 3170075



Beautiful shot! I am all about gold these days


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 3170143
> 
> Another day in paradise.
> Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean



Ohhhhhhhh! Lucky you !enjoy holiday and H items!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh please post pics of what you try on at the store (and what you bring home).  Would love to join in on the fun!   I agree that they can look so different in person than on the website.  you have such great taste in those shawls...ones I was only so so on and then I see them and instantly want them when I see them styled!  (Your GP and the TT pic made me lust after teh TT like a total looney tune.  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I popped into H last night 5 minutes to close so I didn't want to be annoying asking to try on shoes upstairs so close to closing time.  I love the boots but have heard they can be hard to get on and off (not practical with kids), so I'll have to try and see.  I think I'm probably ok with waiting for the boots...since I have an pair of chanel work horse ones that are similar (well, similar in that they are black knew high leather boots)...I've been so obsessed with silks and CSGMs and twillies...they are fun instant gratification.  Although I think I am being conservative and responsible by choosing the lower priced item...but then I end up getting enough silks and twillies (when I add them up in aggregate) to be a pair of boots or a bag...ha!  OH well...purchase history I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> Tpf totally needs a live chat function in the app!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck picking out your shawls and can;t wait to see.




Thank u so much Laena. So excited for tomorrow! It's like a kid going to a candy shop [emoji6][emoji6]... Relieved to know that H does this to all of us!!! We need intervention [emoji12] so excited for u my friend to see what u get[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Will post tmrw what I get [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 3170143
> 
> Another day in paradise.
> Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean




So pretty[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 3170143
> 
> Another day in paradise.
> Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean




Gorgeous silkypop!


----------



## the petite lady

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 3170143
> 
> Another day in paradise.
> Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean


Beautfiful. This picture sends me back on vacation!


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> Wearing my TT 90 in black/white. Gold B and gold belt.  Have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]
> View attachment 3170075



Love this casual chic look with matching B and belt.




periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments.
> View attachment 3170143
> 
> Another day in paradise.
> Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean



Lovely! You are traveling in great style!




Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3167699
> 
> My constance in action this weekend. Have a great weekend everyone.



Beautiful color of your Constance. Love the sandals too.




chkpfbeliever said:


> Time to bring the CSGM out!! Wearing La Danse du Cheval  Marwari. Enjoy your weekend.
> View attachment 3167640



Lovely match of shawl and outfit!




meiigy said:


> View attachment 3167497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge in action [emoji260] thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



Gorgeous Kelly!




bspcc87 said:


> Mini evelyne in feu



Evie is very cute!


----------



## periogirl28

bluenavy said:


> great pop of colors.







Kelly_76 said:


> Love this Silkypop!
> [emoji173]&#65039;







Bobmops said:


> Ohhhhhhhh! Lucky you !enjoy holiday and H items!







eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]







LaenaLovely said:


> Gorgeous silkypop!







the petite lady said:


> Beautfiful. This picture sends me back on vacation!







Moirai said:


> Love this casual chic look with matching B and belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! You are traveling in great style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color of your Constance. Love the sandals too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely match of shawl and outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evie is very cute!




Thank you all very much!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kelly_76 said:


> Enjoying all your fabulous pics, ladies!
> Here is my Séquences GM on vacation...Viva Italia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170004




Nice pic


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))




Hi Ari nice pochette.


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Wearing my TT 90 in black/white. Gold B and gold belt.  Have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]
> View attachment 3170075




Nice gold combination.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> PrestigeH...that B makes going back to the office all better!   You look fabulous!  What color is that beautiful B?!




Hi LaenaLovely, the B is in malachite. Thank you very much.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 3170143
> 
> Another day in paradise.
> Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean




That is a very fun looking bag. Love it.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> That is a very fun looking bag. Love it.




It's very convenient, made of silk and the base is leather. It zips up into the size of a compact wallet.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> It's very convenient, made of silk and the base is leather. It zips up into the size of a compact wallet.




That is cool. I will check it out. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.
> 
> View attachment 3170430




Another stunning combination! Love all your pieces and how you match them up! Have fun at work and A wonderful day to you too!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Another stunning combination! Love all your pieces and how you match them up! Have fun at work and A wonderful day to you too!




Thank you Kat. I am still learning from you. Please set up the exhibition soon and invite me. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3169904
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies aren't sick on this blue B...here she is with her new fall color way twillys.  Hope you are having a great Tuesday!



Stunning!!!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.
> 
> View attachment 3170430



You look very handsome, my friend! Nice outfit and color coordination. Have a great day!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.
> 
> View attachment 3170430


Looking good!  Drooling over your Rodeo Charm!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> You look very handsome, my friend! Nice outfit and color coordination. Have a great day!




Your words give me wings. Thank you Moirai for making my day.


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Looking good!  Drooling over your Rodeo Charm!




Good morning HGT. Thank you. Love the rodeo too. [emoji16] Have a great day.


----------



## princess621

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868




Gorgeous!! [emoji106]


----------



## MrsWYK

Taking Miss Sakura for breakfast!


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Taking Miss Sakura for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170491




Miss Sakura is a beauty.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsWYK said:


> Taking Miss Sakura for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170491




I'm sure your breakfast is more enjoyable staring at your Ms Sakura and Melody! Sweet companies!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Miss Sakura is a beauty.



Thank you! She sure is!


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm sure your breakfast is more enjoyable staring at your Ms Sakura and Melody! Sweet companies!!



Yes, they are!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.
> 
> View attachment 3170430




Another fab b!  You look great!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Israeli_Flava said:


> Stunning!!!




Thanks IF!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Another fab b!  You look great!




Thank you LaenaLovely.


----------



## HGT

Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.




Love the wear u dressed. Stylish and smart. That scarf. Wow!!!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Love the wear u dressed. Stylish and smart. That scarf. Wow!!!




Thanks PrestigeH! You are so kind!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Thanks PrestigeH! You are so kind!




You are most welcome. Sorry typo wear = way. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.



I love this look very much HGT.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> I love this look very much HGT.




Thanks Kat! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647




Gorgeous as always!  
Seriously, I never care for Picotin until now!  You styled it well, and being in Ostrich, faint!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Gorgeous as always!
> Seriously, I never care for Picotin until now!  You styled it well, and being in Ostrich, faint!




Thank you so much HGT. Guess Picotin needs some more love and attention! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))




Beautiful Ari, enjoy your evening.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647




Super cute, love love love the ostrich in blue - looks so glossy. Enjoy your new addition!


----------



## ellietilly

HGT said:


> Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.




Great scarf, the colours look great on you. Love the arm candy too!!


----------



## Powder Puff

LaenaLovely said:


> Love this look!  Orange and white pop so well!


Thanks Laena! I love orange paired with white!




Rami00 said:


> Wow! Perfection!


Thanks Rami- love your action shots!




slongson said:


> You look fabulous!


Thanks for your kind comment 



Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous!!


Thanks Kat- keep your pics coming, loving all your daily outfits.




eternallove4bag said:


> Head to toe gorgeous Powder Puff!!


Aww thanks so much sweetie!


----------



## Powder Puff

loves said:


> you look so sweet powderpuff, love your k and clic clac


Thanks dearie 



atomic110 said:


> loving it ! Look so pure ans yet stylish


Thank you for your sweet comment atomic!



MYH said:


> Your white dress is everything! Your H accessories look great.


Thanks MYH, I adore your scarf collection!



bluenavy said:


> Love the k


Thanks bluenavy- I love my K28 



Moirai said:


> Beautiful! Love the orange bag and shoes with your dress.


Thanks Morai, the Gucci shoes seem to match the orange K


----------



## perlerare

Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647




My local store has the same bag. I almost bought it. It's really beautiful on you. 
I think it suits a your dark hair wonderfully.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous. Love the matching silk as well. Your twillies look great IMO. I figured that I try not to use twillies when I wear a scarf/shawl; not to clash too many different patterns. But I might jump out of the box every now and then! [emoji4]Experiments and explorations!! [emoji8]



Thank You *KAT* !you are right, more experimenting. I think that this look was too dark for these twilies.  I have seen some ladies wearing silk and cashmere shawls at the same time and make it work. Im still an amateur, need to learn more from you and all of the ladies and gents posting here.



PrestigeH said:


> If I am the hairdresser I will grab you bag and run. [emoji317][emoji12] U look great Ari.


Thank you *PrestigeH* you are too funy!



Sarah_sarah said:


> I think they are cute. Especially with this coat. [emoji170]


thank You dear *Sarah_sarah*



Myrkur said:


> Where is your coat from? It's gorgeous


Myrkur, thank you it is a Chanel from 2012. 



Moirai said:


> RC is such a gorgeous red. Love them! Congrats on Constance wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of colors of silks and bag with your outfit! You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you too, Kat! You look gorgeous! Love the whole outfit and your special B. Nice touch of the flower ring matching the scarf knot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf. Amazing how it can add so much pizzazz to an outfit, although your jacket is already very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous, chic and edgy at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Evie is so cute and pretty! Welcome!



*Moirai *Thank You!



Rami00 said:


> Ari, your outfit is outta this world. Love that coat, shoes and that B! Stunning!
> 
> I think the twillies work perfectly since you are wearing all black.



Thank You dear *Rami*!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Wow ..so happy to begin my morning with such a beautiful classic mod shot!


*tonkamama* thank you for the great compliment!


Moirai said:


> Beautiful shawl! Wishing you a wonderful trip and delicious food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful, ari! Love the outfit. Have a good time!


*Moirai* Thank You! i did - but it was for work related event.



LaenaLovely said:


> OMG...stop.  You look so young and chic...seriously.  Super fab and stylish...the longer length is super in right now.


*LaenaLovely*, Thank You! you are too kind. This longer lenght most probably goes better on youger 20 something ladies, but I kind of love it, but maybe on somebody else 


Rami00 said:


> You look like a super star!


*Rami* Thank You


PrestigeH said:


> Hi Ari nice pochette.


PrestigeH. thank you - I love this Kelly pochette - It is so humble and elegant.



ellietilly said:


> Beautiful Ari, enjoy your evening.


Thank You *ellietilly*::


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> I already posted this in another thread with the hopes to see some more constance wallets. Here are my girls. RC rocks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169868


Sarah! beautiful girls!  drop dead gorgeous!


LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3169904
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies aren't sick on this blue B...here she is with her new fall color way twillys.  Hope you are having a great Tuesday!


LaenaLovely,I will never get tired looking at your fabulous pictures. Love your bag, but mostly the way you carry it. The jacket is fantastic and the twillies, and everything - on top you look like a model.


smile4me6 said:


> This is a borrowed photo with this gorgeous B25.... Does anyone know what color it is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169932


This is fantastic color, I'd like to know too!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Wearing my TT 90 in black/white. Gold B and gold belt.  Have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]
> View attachment 3170075


Love_Couture, I love how gold B works well with B&W outfit!  you look great!



periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying the actions pics posted, really sorry I can't mention everyone individually and also thanks to those who have given me such kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 3170143
> 
> Another day in paradise.
> Marwari Silkypop and sandals in the Caribbean



Holidays+Hermes = paradise
 !


PrestigeH said:


> Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.
> 
> View attachment 3170430


PrestigeH, what a cool look! Love it! you look fantastic!


----------



## ari

MrsWYK said:


> Taking Miss Sakura for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170491


She is so cute!!


HGT said:


> Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.


You look so classy!



Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647


Ohhh, Kat! this little Picotin looks adorable in Bleu Iris ostrich! and you style it so well with your flats! gorgeous look! love everything in your picture! everytime!


----------



## ari

Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit


----------



## ari

Even with a black coat and a shawl


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Even with a black coat and a shawl




Ari thank you for your kind comments. U look brilliant too. Remember I will grab your bag anytime and run. [emoji317][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Super cute, love love love the ostrich in blue - looks so glossy. Enjoy your new addition!



Thank you so much. 



Powder Puff said:


> Thanks Kat- keep your pics coming, loving all your daily outfits.



Appreciate your kind words. 



perlerare said:


> My local store has the same bag. I almost bought it. It's really beautiful on you.
> 
> I think it suits a your dark hair wonderfully.



Thank you. We cross our roads so close to be bag twins!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank You *KAT* !you are right, more experimenting. I think that this look was too dark for these twilies.  I have seen some ladies wearing silk and cashmere shawls at the same time and make it work. Im still an amateur, need to learn more from you and all of the ladies and gents posting here.



You are a big inspiration with your exquisite outfits ari. I'm your fan!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Ohhh, Kat! this little Picotin looks adorable in Bleu Iris ostrich! and you style it so well with your flats! gorgeous look! love everything in your picture! everytime!



You are such a kind and sweet angel! Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit







ari said:


> Even with a black coat and a shawl



You look stunningly beautiful in any colour combination!


----------



## Chrissy Baby

Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647



Very pretty! The bag and shoes match so well.


----------



## chiaoapple

PrestigeH said:


> Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.
> 
> View attachment 3170430



Great look, and love all the accessories~ great watch as well!


----------



## chiaoapple

MrsWYK said:


> Taking Miss Sakura for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170491



Too sweet! I love My Melody too~ she matches perfectly with Sakura!


----------



## chiaoapple

HGT said:


> Always wanted to wear these two together, but hesitate.  Two big bold GHW seems loud during the day.  What do you gals think?



My comment might be a bit late, but I really like the pairing. Pulls the outfit together and not too matchy-matchy.


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Great look, and love all the accessories~ great watch as well!




Thank you Chiaopple. [emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## MrsWYK

chiaoapple said:


> Too sweet! I love My Melody too~ she matches perfectly with Sakura!



Thank you! They are perfect in pink!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.
> 
> View attachment 3170430



What a fabulous look PrestigeH!!! Love your style!!!



MrsWYK said:


> Taking Miss Sakura for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170491



Such a pretty color[emoji176]



HGT said:


> Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.



Super chic HGT!!! I think TT did this to all of us where we were literally praying for cool weather just so we can wear the scarf [emoji7][emoji7]... U pulled off a great look!



Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647



Omg!!! Kat.Lee first of all FABULOUS bag choice! What an amazing color and in ostrich  too!!! Just WOW!! I have been eyeing the Picotin too and u make it look STUNNING my friend[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Second of all that outfit of urs is just GORGEOUS! Thirdly all the accessories have been sooooo perfectly coordinated that the entire effect is BREATHTAKING [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176].... Lastly, I BOW down to u lady.... U r one CLASSY lady [emoji8][emoji8]



ari said:


> Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit



Fab outfit ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Even with a black coat and a shawl



Ooooh is that the zebra Pegasus? U look amazing ari!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> What a fabulous look PrestigeH!!! Love your style!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color[emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> Super chic HGT!!! I think TT did this to all of us where we were literally praying for cool weather just so we can wear the scarf [emoji7][emoji7]... U pulled off a great look!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Kat.Lee first of all FABULOUS bag choice! What an amazing color and in ostrich  too!!! Just WOW!! I have been eyeing the Picotin too and u make it look STUNNING my friend[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Second of all that outfit of urs is just GORGEOUS! Thirdly all the accessories have been sooooo perfectly coordinated that the entire effect is BREATHTAKING [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176].... Lastly, I BOW down to u lady.... U r one CLASSY lady [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Fab outfit ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh is that the zebra Pegasus? U look amazing ari!




Thank you for your kind words. Cheers.


----------



## chiaoapple

I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
> Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!




Super pretty K and twilly[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.
> View attachment 3170430


Very Sophisticated Look, Prestige H. 


MrsWYK said:


> Taking Miss Sakura for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170491


This is such a cute shot. 


HGT said:


> Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.


I love the cw you picked for tyger tyger. I wear it so well.


Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647


It's looks so chic, Kat! LOVE IT.


ari said:


> Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit


wow! Pink looks really nice on you.


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
> Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!




Wow Chiaoapple we have a pair here. Etoupe K and B. Very nice. Great twilly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Time to break out another shawl...love how this shawl can be paired with different color clothing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Very Sophisticated Look, Prestige H.
> 
> This is such a cute shot.
> 
> I love the cw you picked for tyger tyger. I wear it so well.
> 
> It's looks so chic, Kat! LOVE IT.
> 
> wow! Pink looks really nice on you.




Thank you Rami00. [emoji3][emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

chiaoapple said:


> I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
> Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!


 
I love how you wore your colorful scarf with neutral outfit. GORGEOUS.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Time to break out another shawl...love how this shawl can be paired with different color clothing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170821




Indeed. It is perfect with ur clic clac and shoes. Very elegant.


----------



## MrsWYK

chiaoapple said:


> I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
> Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!



You have a gorgeous K! Love the touch of colour with your maxi twilly!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Indeed. It is perfect with ur clic clac and shoes. Very elegant.




Thank u so much PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## missjenn

ari said:


> Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit




What a great look. I love how your dress pops against the birkin blue.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> You are such a kind and sweet angel! Thank you. [emoji8]





Kat.Lee said:


> You look stunningly beautiful in any colour combination!





eternallove4bag said:


> What a fabulous look PrestigeH!!! Love your style!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color[emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> Super chic HGT!!! I think TT did this to all of us where we were literally praying for cool weather just so we can wear the scarf [emoji7][emoji7]... U pulled off a great look!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Kat.Lee first of all FABULOUS bag choice! What an amazing color and in ostrich  too!!! Just WOW!! I have been eyeing the Picotin too and u make it look STUNNING my friend[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Second of all that outfit of urs is just GORGEOUS! Thirdly all the accessories have been sooooo perfectly coordinated that the entire effect is BREATHTAKING [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176].... Lastly, I BOW down to u lady.... U r one CLASSY lady [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Fab outfit ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh is that the zebra Pegasus? U look amazing ari!





Rami00 said:


> Very Sophisticated Look, Prestige H.
> 
> This is such a cute shot.
> 
> I love the cw you picked for tyger tyger. I wear it so well.
> 
> It's looks so chic, Kat! LOVE IT.
> 
> wow! Pink looks really nice on you.





missjenn said:


> What a great look. I love how your dress pops against the birkin blue.


You ladies are so kind and nice! thank you all!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702



Gorgeous!! Love everything...especially the shoes and how u wear ur scarf &#128525;


----------



## HGT

Thanks ladies!


QUOTE=ellietilly;29365938]Great scarf, the colours look great on you. Love the arm candy too!![/QUOTE]


Thanks Ellietilly!



ari said:


> She is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Ari
> 
> Ohhh, Kat! this little Picotin looks adorable in Bleu Iris ostrich! and you style it so well with your flats! gorgeous look! love everything in your picture! everytime!







chiaoapple said:


> My comment might be a bit late, but I really like the pairing. Pulls the outfit together and not too matchy-matchy.







eternallove4bag said:


> What a fabulous look PrestigeH!!! Love your style!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color[emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> Super chic HGT!!! I think TT did this to all of us where we were literally praying for cool weather just so we can wear the scarf [emoji7][emoji7]... U pulled off a great look!
> 
> Thanks Eternallove4bag!
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Kat.Lee first of all FABULOUS bag choice! What an amazing color and in ostrich  too!!! Just WOW!! I have been eyeing the Picotin too and u make it look STUNNING my friend[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Second of all that outfit of urs is just GORGEOUS! Thirdly all the accessories have been sooooo perfectly coordinated that the entire effect is BREATHTAKING [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176].... Lastly, I BOW down to u lady.... U r one CLASSY lady [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Fab outfit ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh is that the zebra Pegasus? U look amazing ari!







Rami00 said:


> Very Sophisticated Look, Prestige H.
> 
> This is such a cute shot.
> 
> I love the cw you picked for tyger tyger. I wear it so well.
> 
> Thanks Rami
> 
> It's looks so chic, Kat! LOVE IT.
> 
> wow! Pink looks really nice on you.


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit




Ari! LOVE your dress!  You look great in pink!  Perfect twilly for you B too!


----------



## HGT

chiaoapple said:


> My comment might be a bit late, but I really like the pairing. Pulls the outfit together and not too matchy-matchy.




Thanks Chiaoapple!  H scarf is amazing, can jazz up any outfit!


----------



## HGT

chiaoapple said:


> I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
> Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!




Love Maxitwilly, so versatile.


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Time to break out another shawl...love how this shawl can be paired with different color clothing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170821




Pretty!!! Love the shawl!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I don't want to clutter the thread. Thank you so so so much for the positive comments. I am always enabled by this thread. [emoji133][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

HGT said:


> Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.




You look ggggrrreat!  Love the TT on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
> Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!



*chiaoapple*, that Kelly is gorgeous and goes so well with the maxi twilly colors!


eternallove4bag said:


> Time to break out another shawl...love how this shawl can be paired with different color clothing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170821


*eternallove*, you look fantastic with that shawl.



HGT said:


> Ari! LOVE your dress!  You look great in pink!  Perfect twilly for you B too!


*HGT* Thank You!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Time to break out another shawl...love how this shawl can be paired with different color clothing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170821




Tpf bestie! Could you look more stunning!?? Love how the h bracelet matches the shoes and picks up the colors in the shawl. Looks totally gorgeous!  Which shawl design is this?   Seriously, are you a professional shawl stylist?


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit



That coat, that dress, that B, those twillies...perfection again.  You look divine and that pink is great on your skin tone.  I love the twillies with this outfit...subtle coordination.  Smashing!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647




Speechless!  I love this color and leather on the picotin.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.


----------



## HGT

LaenaLovely said:


> You look ggggrrreat!  Love the TT on you!




Thanks LaenaLovely!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Heading to work. Today will be a wonderful day. Same to everyone too. Pardon the bad lighting and blurry pic.
> 
> View attachment 3170430



Chic as always!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.




Hi Megt welcome back. U look great. Turquoise is a cheerful colour.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Megt welcome back. U look great. Turquoise is a cheerful colour.



Thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Chic as always![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji56]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Your words give me wings. Thank you Moirai for making my day.


:kiss: 





MrsWYK said:


> Taking Miss Sakura for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170491



Your bag and charm are adorable!





HGT said:


> Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.



Love TT with this jacket. Classy look!





Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647



Wow, Picotin in bleu iris ostrich is gorgeous. Admiring your amazing collection of H! You look beautiful!





ari said:


> Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit



Ari, looking gorgeous in pink! My eyes are drawn to the duo-color bracelet, nice match to your outfit.


----------



## Moirai

chiaoapple said:


> I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
> Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!



So stylish with twilly and Kelly! Love the colors!





eternallove4bag said:


> Time to break out another shawl...love how this shawl can be paired with different color clothing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170821



You look fabulous! Love how you are wearing and coordinating your shawls! 





megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.



Great to see you and your pups, Meg! You look beautiful! Dressing up and carrying H certainly help to make one feel better. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit





ari said:


> Even with a black coat and a shawl



You look great ari.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.



You look great Meg.  We are B twins!  I really like how turquoise look with denim.  Have a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.




Meg, welcome back!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

Moirai said:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love TT with this jacket. Classy look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Moirai


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> So stylish with twilly and Kelly! Love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! Love how you are wearing and coordinating your shawls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see you and your pups, Meg! You look beautiful! Dressing up and carrying H certainly help to make one feel better. Wishing you all the best!





Love_Couture said:


> You look great Meg.  We are B twins!  I really like how turquoise look with denim.  Have a wonderful Wednesday!





HGT said:


> Meg, welcome back!!!



Thank you all so much.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.


 
Long time no see Meg. Hope all is well. You look gorgeous.


----------



## bluenavy

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.




You look very chic as always


----------



## bluenavy

chiaoapple said:


> I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
> Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!


 
very chic.


----------



## bluenavy

HGT said:


> Finally the weather cools down, so I can put my Tyger Tyger on!  First time wearing a 90cm, so playing it safe. Excuse the background.


 
it's gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647


 
love the color, looking fabulous as always


----------



## bluenavy

MrsWYK said:


> Taking Miss Sakura for breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170491




super cute.


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Pretty!!! Love the shawl!



Thank u dear HGT[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> *eternallove*, you look fantastic with that shawl.
> 
> 
> !



Thank u so much ari :hugs [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Tpf bestie! Could you look more stunning!?? Love how the h bracelet matches the shoes and picks up the colors in the shawl. Looks totally gorgeous!  Which shawl design is this?   Seriously, are you a professional shawl stylist?



Awww! My beautiful friend that's super duper sweet of u!!! This is the flamingo party and I really love this[emoji173]&#65039; I am a newbie here so just learning how to style these but have learnt so much from the style icons on the H forum!!! U r truly the sweetest TPF bestie [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! Love how you are wearing and coordinating your shawls!
> 
> !




Thank u so much Moirai[emoji173]&#65039; the shawls r definitely dictating the colors I am wearing these days!!! Loving playing dress up with them [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.




U look amazing megt10[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; missed seeing ur beautiful pics not to mention those adorable pups[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> This new baby just arrived today and I can't wait to share on here as well in addition to the separate thread which seems to be posted in a wrong section. My bad. What was my overwhelmed head thinking, or not thinking? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] (Just messaged mistikat, asking for help to move the post to the correct section!)
> Picotin Lock 22cm (MM) in Bleu Iris ostrich.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> View attachment 3170647




Beyond beautiful[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
Everything you share has a special elegance
Keep sharing pics of this!  Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful
Truly[emoji94][emoji93][emoji294]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Long time no see Meg. Hope all is well. You look gorgeous.





bluenavy said:


> You look very chic as always





eternallove4bag said:


> U look amazing megt10[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; missed seeing ur beautiful pics not to mention those adorable pups[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you all so much. You are very kind. Misha misses the picture taking, Nick not so much .


----------



## the petite lady

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.


Meg you look effertless chic, and your pups are adorable. Well, and the Birkin isn't bad either


----------



## Holsby

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.


Meg, I always love your pictures and your smile! Thank you for sharing your H things with us! Nice to see.


----------



## MrsWYK

Back to the gym...... Good Morning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chrissy Baby said:


> Very pretty! The bag and shoes match so well.



Thanks a lot! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Kat.Lee first of all FABULOUS bag choice! What an amazing color and in ostrich  too!!! Just WOW!! I have been eyeing the Picotin too and u make it look STUNNING my friend[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Second of all that outfit of urs is just GORGEOUS! Thirdly all the accessories have been sooooo perfectly coordinated that the entire effect is BREATHTAKING [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176].... Lastly, I BOW down to u lady.... U r one CLASSY lady [emoji8][emoji8]


You are the sweetest every single day!! Thank you so so much. HUGS & KISSES!!!



Rami00 said:


> It's looks so chic, Kat! LOVE IT.



Thank you dear!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

pinkmacaroon said:


> Gorgeous!! Love everything...especially the shoes and how u wear ur scarf [emoji7]



Thank you dear. 



LaenaLovely said:


> Speechless!  I love this color and leather on the picotin.  Just gorgeous!



Appreciate your comments. 



Moirai said:


> Wow, Picotin in bleu iris ostrich is gorgeous. Admiring your amazing collection of H! You look beautiful!



Thank you so much dear. 



bluenavy said:


> love the color, looking fabulous as always



Thanks a lot. 



Keren16 said:


> Beyond beautiful[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> Everything you share has a special elegance
> Keep sharing pics of this!  Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful
> Truly[emoji94][emoji93][emoji294]&#65039;



You are so kind. Thank you! HUGS HUGS!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsWYK said:


> Back to the gym...... Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171473



What a cool gym companion!! Good morning to you, your GP and Ms melody!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.



Smashing! You always look gorgeous Meg! And good to see you back! [emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Time to break out another shawl...love how this shawl can be paired with different color clothing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170821




Shawl [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]. You look gorgeous as always!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> I just looove looking at everybody's pictures. And thanks to all for the kind comments.
> Thought to liven up my head to toe neutrals today with a maxi twilly. K is etoupe, in Amazone style -- really like how the fabric strap gives K a different vibe!




Love this look. Fabulous!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Holsby said:


> Meg, I always love your pictures and your smile! Thank you for sharing your H things with us! Nice to see.




Those twillies look lovely on your GP!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD in action - B35 in Raisin Swift, Amethyst croc CDC (colour doesn't seem to show up). 90cm Les Leopards Caban/Fuchsia. - To *HGT*[emoji4]!
> Wish you all a cheerful Tuesday!
> View attachment 3169688
> View attachment 3169689
> View attachment 3169702




Would you mind doing a tutorial on how you tied your silk?  I adore it and can't stop piping back t see this pic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Would you mind doing a tutorial on how you tied your silk?  I adore it and can't stop piping back t see this pic!




Thank you so much *LaenaLovely*. Here's the link of a tutorial I posted in Tyger Tyger Burning Bright thread. Hope this helps. It's quite easy. Please do try it out! [emoji8]
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29287437


----------



## megt10

the petite lady said:


> Meg you look effertless chic, and your pups are adorable. Well, and the Birkin isn't bad either


Thank you for your kind words.


MrsWYK said:


> Back to the gym...... Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171473


Love this. A fabulous bag like that might get me to the gym.


Kat.Lee said:


> Smashing! You always look gorgeous Meg! And good to see you back! [emoji170]


Thank you, Kat. It is good to come back for awhile. At least until I can't step a toe off ban island.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Back to the gym...... Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171473




Wow so cute. Very adorable.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619



Perfection as always! Just lovely! And I'm not just talking about the bag....  Your look is always impeccable! Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619



So stunning Kat. I love everything, but that's not a surprise you have impeccable taste.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Time to break out another shawl...love how this shawl can be paired with different color clothing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170821



Beautiful outfit! I love the shawl it's perfect.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619




So chic. Love the whole look. As always. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619




I really like this bag that you have. The ostrich leather makes it so unique. You are so well dressed. Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## PrestigeH

Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Wow so cute. Very adorable.



Thank you for your kind comments, PrestigeH! Was loving your B too!


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, PrestigeH! Was loving your B too!




Thank you MrsWYK too. [emoji3]


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631



You have my dream bag!!! Looking very good!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619




[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631




Love all your accessories and how you stacked the bracelets!


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> You have my dream bag!!! Looking very good!




Thank you once again.


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Love all your accessories and how you stacked the bracelets!




Thank you HGT. I am always trying to experiment. [emoji3]


----------



## chiaoapple

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619



Love your top! Ostrich Picotin is so special!


----------



## chiaoapple

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631



That charm is one of my favourites! Looks great on your B. And your bracelets ~ nice~


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> That charm is one of my favourites! Looks great on your B. And your bracelets ~ nice~




Thank you Chiaoapple for making my day. [emoji3]


----------



## tonkamama

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631



Perfection!  Love love your bag charm!


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Perfection!  Love love your bag charm!




Thank you very much, Tonkamama.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.



Hello megt, hope all is well ...  You look so chic and I always love your smile!


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619



Kat, love your black top, the whole outfit is so chic, have a great lunch!


----------



## chiaoapple

ari said:


> A rare opportunity to change bags for going out))



Love the pochette! Great outfit.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631




I love this ensemble.  You look so stylish yet comfortable.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsWYK said:


> Perfection as always! Just lovely! And I'm not just talking about the bag....  Your look is always impeccable! Enjoy your lunch!



You are one kind and generous lady. Thank you so much for your lovely comments. You just made my day! [emoji8]



megt10 said:


> So stunning Kat. I love everything, but that's not a surprise you have impeccable taste.



Thank you so much Meg. You are the best! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> So chic. Love the whole look. As always. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]







PrestigeH said:


> I really like this bag that you have. The ostrich leather makes it so unique. You are so well dressed. Enjoy your lunch.







HGT said:


> [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;







chiaoapple said:


> Love your top! Ostrich Picotin is so special!




Thank you so much dear TPF friends. I'm lucky to get your support and kindness! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kat, love your black top, the whole outfit is so chic, have a great lunch!




Thank you dear tonkamama. You all are great inspirations! The top is in dark blue but hard to tell from the pic. [emoji16] Btw I love your fur vests!! Have a great day![emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love this ensemble.  You look so stylish yet comfortable.




You are so sweet. Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631




Smashing My neighbour! You are killing me with your bag charm! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Allinbee

ari said:


> Today I like the Twillies better with this outfit



Gorgeous. .. love your dress. May i know the brand? Thanks


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Smashing My neighbour! You are killing me with your bag charm! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Ha ha Many thanks. I guess we are killing each other. Yours and Megt's Ostriches are killing me. [emoji12][emoji8][emoji12][emoji8]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631



By the way, I'm twins with you on the bag charm. How did you get lucky to get that color ? Mine is Orange and I love hanging in on my GP and 35B.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631



Love your looks PrestigeH, they are so restrained and detailed at the same time! Very classy!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619



Can't resist looking at your Pico over and over again ! and the blouse too !! Feminine with a sexy twist !!


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> By the way, I'm twins with you on the bag charm. How did you get lucky to get that color ? Mine is Orange and I love hanging in on my GP and 35B.




I am lucky to be your twin. My SA showed it to me. I fell in love immediately. Orange is a nice colour. Please show when u can. [emoji16] Once again, thank you chkpfbeliever.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Love your looks PrestigeH, they are so restrained and detailed at the same time! Very classy!




Thank you Ari. Next time u are going hairdressing, please let me know. I am looking at ur bag now. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## chiaoapple

Love_Couture said:


> Wearing my TT 90 in black/white. Gold B and gold belt.  Have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]
> View attachment 3170075



So classic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha Many thanks. I guess we are killing each other. Yours and Megt's Ostriches are killing me. [emoji12][emoji8][emoji12][emoji8]



Lol. Sending you millions of H fairies dressed in Ostrich costume!!! [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Can't resist looking at your Pico over and over again ! and the blouse too !! Feminine with a sexy twist !!




Thank you so much dear. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag and charm are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love TT with this jacket. Classy look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Picotin in bleu iris ostrich is gorgeous. Admiring your amazing collection of H! You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, looking gorgeous in pink! My eyes are drawn to the duo-color bracelet, nice match to your outfit.


*Moirai* thank you!


Love_Couture said:


> You look great ari.  Have a wonderful day!


*Love_Couture* thank you!



MrsWYK said:


> Back to the gym...... Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171473


MrsWYK, looking great!have fun in the gym! love these twillies!



Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619



*Kat*you look fantastic - that bag is amazing!



chiaoapple said:


> Love the pochette! Great outfit.


*chiaoapple* thank you!


Allinbee said:


> Gorgeous. .. love your dress. May i know the brand? Thanks


*Allinbee* thank you  It is Ermanno Scervino.
http://shop.ermannoscervino.it/bgr/en-gb/catalog/detail/macrame-lace-dress/d275q704csmgw?ic=pJbQLA==


----------



## ari

Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. Next time u are going hairdressing, please let me know. I am looking at ur bag now. [emoji12][emoji317]



Only if you are ready to exchange


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..







ari said:


> Only if you are ready to exchange




U always look good in any outfit. The pink is something different. Love it. I will do a dance in exchange for your bag. How's that? Come on. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. Next time u are going hairdressing, please let me know. I am looking at ur bag now. [emoji12][emoji317]





PrestigeH said:


> U always look good in any outfit. The pink is something different. Love it. I will do a dance in exchange for your bag. How's that? Come on. [emoji12][emoji317]



what kind of dance?


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> what kind of dance?




Ha ha H dance. Fully clothed. Just H that's all. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha H dance. Fully clothed. Just H that's all. [emoji12][emoji317]



I just cant  I sacrificed my hubby for my bags, I use him to charm the SAs in order to get me a bag. :lolots:


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> I just cant  I sacrificed my hubby for my bags, I use him to charm the SAs in order to get me a bag. :lolots:




[emoji3] [emoji8][emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.



*megt* i have been missing your sunny photos! You look fantastic! beautiful B and love the colors in the outfit, and the cute dogs!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> *Kat*you look fantastic - that bag is amazing!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..



You are always chic *ari* !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *LaenaLovely*. Here's the link of a tutorial I posted in Tyger Tyger Burning Bright thread. Hope this helps. It's quite easy. Please do try it out! [emoji8]
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29287437




Thank you!!!  I'll definitely try this ASAP.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..




You look fabulous Ari!  Your coat looks great with that shawl and your b!   Put together perfection as always!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619




Smashing head to toe!  (I've been eyeing those shoes..too).   You really have a gift of putting together the best H coordinated outfits...I'll aspire to be half as stylish and that would still be amazing.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.


----------



## PrestigeH

Love how simple yet elegant. Keeping colours to a minimum and so well matched.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.




Sorry the previous msg was meant for LaenaLovely. 

Repeat: Love how simple yet elegant. Keeping colours to a minimum and so well matched.


----------



## the petite lady

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.


I loved how you paired your pink accesories. The shawl is beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.


 
WOW! What a beautiful attire


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..


 
Gorgeous! Ari, May I know where you bought that beautiful coat from?


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631


 
EVERYTHING on point.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> EVERYTHING on point.




Thank you Rami00. We are invited to Kat's place. Lol


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631


 


PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Rami00. We are invited to Kat's place. Lol


 
I am so down for that! Let's just show up hahahaha!


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619



Omg Kat. lee! What a stunning pico!! &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Rami00. We are invited to Kat's place. Lol







Rami00 said:


> I am so down for that! Let's just show up hahahaha!




LOL. Just knock on my door. If I don't hear it, then the key is underneath the mat! Let yourselves in please! [emoji2][emoji12][emoji188]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> LOL. Just knock on my door. If I don't hear it, then the key is underneath the mat! Let yourselves in please! [emoji2][emoji12][emoji188]




I may end up fighting with Rami00 over ur treasures. [emoji317][emoji12] ok Rami00 u win. Rami00 first. Just pick one and I will take the rest. [emoji317][emoji223]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> You are always chic *ari* !


Thank You, beautiful *Kat*


LaenaLovely said:


> You look fabulous Ari!  Your coat looks great with that shawl and your b!   Put together perfection as always!


*LaenaLovely*Thank you 


LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.



You look fantastic! that look screams authority, love how you brighten your beige with pink silk 




Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! Ari, May I know where you bought that beautiful coat from?


Thank You *Rami* it is a Valentino - 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.




So chic and elegant. Love it. I can feel your need of a pop of pink and you pair them perfectly. [emoji175]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Smashing head to toe!  (I've been eyeing those shoes..too).   You really have a gift of putting together the best H coordinated outfits...I'll aspire to be half as stylish and that would still be amazing.



Oh how nice and sweet of you. You are one stylish lady yourself! Always Love your mod shots!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> Omg Kat. lee! What a stunning pico!! [emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you so much. [emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> It has been awhile since I have posted and I won't even try and catch up, but I did take my turquoise B out yesterday for some retail therapy.



Looking good for retail therapy! Your dog is cute too!







PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631




looking smart! Like your charm too






LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.



simply elegant... love the way you told your scarf


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Looking good for retail therapy! Your dog is cute too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking smart! Like your charm too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simply elegant... love the way you told your scarf




Thank you Atomic110. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Shawl [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]. You look gorgeous as always!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji172]



My dear Kat.Lee u r sooooo sweet! Thank u soooooooo much :HUGS: [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



megt10 said:


> Beautiful outfit! I love the shawl it's perfect.




Thank u so much megt10 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619




Omg!! Lady u did it again!!! Everytime I think this is ur best look u prove me wrong and come back with an even more STUNNING look[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!! Will u pls consider doing a family pic of ur amazing bag collection pls? I definitely want to live in ur closet! All those fabulous clothes and accessories!!! Sigh! Sigh!!! One can only DREAM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631




U look FABULOUS!!! Such a huge fan of ur style Prestige H... U co-ordinate everything so beautifully!! PERFECT!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..




Another winning shot ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; how fabulous is ur pink coat!!! Shoes, twilly, bag, coat... All SO BEAUTIFUL [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> U look FABULOUS!!! Such a huge fan of ur style Prestige H... U co-ordinate everything so beautifully!! PERFECT!!!




Thank you so much for your kind comment. I will have a sweet dream tonight. Ha ha. [emoji285][emoji286]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.




Wow wow and WOW!!! My TPF bestie u look breathtakingly beautiful [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]! LOVE the coordinating bag and scarf!!! May I know which bag this is pls? Is it victoria? Ur dress is on point as r ur accessories and I am just blown away by this PINK [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsWYK said:


> Back to the gym...... Good Morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171473




U r inspiring me MrsWYK!! Had become so busy at work that was giving working out a low priority!!! Time to hit the gym [emoji16][emoji16]!!! Love ur GP!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ythe petite lad said:


> I loved how you paired your pink accesories. The shawl is beautiful!





Rami00 said:


> WOW! What a beautiful attire





ari said:


> Thank You, beautiful *Kat*
> 
> *LaenaLovely*Thank you
> 
> 
> You look fantastic! that look screams authority, love how you brighten your beige with pink silk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You *Rami* it is a Valentino - 2 or 3 years ago.





Kat.Lee said:


> So chic and elegant. Love it. I can feel your need of a pop of pink and you pair them perfectly. [emoji175]





atomic110 said:


> Looking good for retail therapy! Your dog is cute too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking smart! Like your charm too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simply elegant... love the way you told your scarf





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow wow and WOW!!! My TPF bestie u look breathtakingly beautiful [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]! LOVE the coordinating bag and scarf!!! May I know which bag this is pls? Is it victoria? Ur dress is on point as r ur accessories and I am just blown away by this PINK [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]




Trying to catch up on my thank yous!   Hope I didn't miss anyone...been a bit busy at work this morning (I mean, don't my clients know I need to chat H with my ladies and gents during the day and real time comment on all their glorious stylings...hehe).

Really, thank you all, from the bottom of my orange loving heart, for all your ever sweet kind words.  The internet is usually full of meanies and haters and it's so wonderful to have such positive (and positively stylish) people with whom to share the H joy.  I am always amazed and inspired by all of your fashion and enthusiasm.


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow wow and WOW!!! My TPF bestie u look breathtakingly beautiful [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]! LOVE the coordinating bag and scarf!!! May I know which bag this is pls? Is it victoria? Ur dress is on point as r ur accessories and I am just blown away by this PINK [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]



TPfbestie...you are serious a doll.  My bag is a Serigo Rosse that I bought (with matching shoes...although not pictured here) a few years ago when I was in Rome.  You are so cute to think of wanting my thoughts when you were H shopping the other day.  Good thing we don;t live near each other (i think)...we would be big time enablers and I would be popping out to meet you at H all the time.  Hope you are having a great Thursday...almost the weekend.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631



Hot, hot, hot!  You are put together so well. Classic but with something special.  Why can't my DH dress like you??!?


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> TPfbestie...you are serious a doll.  My bag is a Serigo Rosse that I bought (with matching shoes...although not pictured here) a few years ago when I was in Rome.  You are so cute to think of wanting my thoughts when you were H shopping the other day.  Good thing we don;t live near each other (i think)...we would be big time enablers and I would be popping out to meet you at H all the time.  Hope you are having a great Thursday...almost the weekend.




Lol! We would be our husbands nightmare if we got together but H's dream team [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ur bag is seriously gorgeous!! That pink is TDF! Work day for me starts a little late today so having a lazy morning catching up on everyone's posts and all the gorgeous pics!! Have an amazing day!! And yay! Weekend is almost here [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Hot, hot, hot!  You are put together so well. Classic but with something special.  Why can't my DH dress like you??!?




Ha ha u r so sweet. Am sure your DH is special in his own ways. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619



Gorgeous! I like everything in this pic..Your watch is such a statement piece.Rodeo matches perfectly. Shoes, outfits, bag....so elegant.


----------



## HGT

LaenaLovely said:


> Trying to catch up on my thank yous!   Hope I didn't miss anyone...been a bit busy at work this morning (I mean, don't my clients know I need to chat H with my ladies and gents during the day and real time comment on all their glorious stylings...hehe).
> 
> 
> 
> Really, thank you all, from the bottom of my orange loving heart, for all your ever sweet kind words.  The internet is usually full of meanies and haters and it's so wonderful to have such positive (and positively stylish) people with whom to share the H joy.  I am always amazed and inspired by all of your fashion and enthusiasm.




This!!!! 

I am grateful for having TPF in my life and all of you lovely ladies!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] The internet is full of meanies and haters, BUT NOT HERE!  We are one big loving family! Love all you ladies so much!!! Have an awesome day everyone!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Another winning shot ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; how fabulous is ur pink coat!!! Shoes, twilly, bag, coat... All SO BEAUTIFUL [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear Eternallove! So kind of you!


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> This!!!!
> 
> I am grateful for having TPF in my life and all of you lovely ladies!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] The internet is full of meanies and haters, BUT NOT HERE!  We are one big loving family! Love all you ladies so much!!! Have an awesome day everyone!



+3
Dealing with PR I'm facing daily internet haters, I feel here like in heaven )


----------



## MrsWYK

eternallove4bag said:


> U r inspiring me MrsWYK!! Had become so busy at work that was giving working out a low priority!!! Time to hit the gym [emoji16][emoji16]!!! Love ur GP!!!



Glad to be your inspiration!   See you at the gym tomorrow!


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.



Love the pink!  Very beautiful outfit.  Happy Thursday.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> Love the pink!  Very beautiful outfit.  Happy Thursday.



Thank you!


----------



## spylove22

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't resist to take her out for a casual gf lunch. Wish all a happy Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171618
> View attachment 3171619



great outfit!


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> This!!!!
> 
> I am grateful for having TPF in my life and all of you lovely ladies!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] The internet is full of meanies and haters, BUT NOT HERE!  We are one big loving family! Love all you ladies so much!!! Have an awesome day everyone!



With u on this.... TPFs here are helpful and full of support... thank you all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsWYK said:


> Glad to be your inspiration!   See you at the gym tomorrow!




Yes mam[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> This!!!!
> 
> I am grateful for having TPF in my life and all of you lovely ladies!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] The internet is full of meanies and haters, BUT NOT HERE!  We are one big loving family! Love all you ladies so much!!! Have an awesome day everyone!




Totally agree!!! No judgement here!!! Thank god!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..



*ari*- I love everything on you from head to toe and I've been looking for a light coat like your pink one. May I know the brand ? I would love something light, soft and warm.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.


 


Love the pop of pink


----------



## bluenavy

ari said:


> Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..


 
love your outfit


----------



## Love_Couture

My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..



Your looks always so elegant,Ari !


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172113



Cute and lovely outfit!


----------



## Rami00

Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.


----------



## ellietilly

Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172113




You must have been the most stylish on Halloween, looking great.


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172113




Very Dashing. Love it.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday's! GT in action.




Good morning gorgeous lady. Very lovely. Where is this place?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172113



Just love how u have styled everything Love_Couture [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; supremely chic!!!



Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursday's! GT in action.



GORGOEUS Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that Gris T is TDF!!! Love love love!!


----------



## chiaoapple

ari said:


> Slowly finding way to wear these Twillies with winter outfits, just being lazy to change my bag and refusing to go into full winter clothes yet ..



Love the colour combos! Great coat.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning gorgeous lady. Very lovely. Where is this place?


Aww Thank you! Good morning! It's close to McGill uni in downtown Montréal. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Just love how u have styled everything Love_Couture [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; supremely chic!!!
> 
> GORGOEUS Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that Gris T is TDF!!! Love love love!!



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Aww Thank you! It's close to McGill uni in downtown Montréal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :kiss:




Looks good. The weather seems excellent too.


----------



## chiaoapple

My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.




Divine and what a great shot!  So whimsical.  That color is a beauty.  Oh dear...my H list gets yet longer again


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

chiaoapple said:


> My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.




Super fab!  I see why it does...so striking.  Love the B too (obvi!)


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172113




Great shot!  And very festive indeed!  Your b looks hauntingly wonderful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.




Not only is ur necklace beautiful but the color of ur B is drop dead gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] beautiful chiaoapple!


----------



## Rami00

chiaoapple said:


> My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.


Nice shot. What color is your B? Bamboo?


LaenaLovely said:


> Divine and what a great shot!  So whimsical.  That color is a beauty.  Oh dear...my H list gets yet longer again


Oh LaenaLovely...I LOVE seeing your action shots. Gris T is a beautiful neutral...and fits right into any east coast girl's closet... Black, gray, beige , ivory lol 
Thank you :kiss:


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.




The green B is stunning. Have a great day!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Lady u did it again!!! Everytime I think this is ur best look u prove me wrong and come back with an even more STUNNING look[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!! Will u pls consider doing a family pic of ur amazing bag collection pls? I definitely want to live in ur closet! All those fabulous clothes and accessories!!! Sigh! Sigh!!! One can only DREAM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much dear. I dare not have the thought to showcase my humble collection. I do feel happy whenever thinking how nice it is to pass them down to my DD slowly. HUGS + KISSES



Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! I like everything in this pic..Your watch is such a statement piece.Rodeo matches perfectly. Shoes, outfits, bag....so elegant.



Thank you my dearest TPF friend. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



spylove22 said:


> great outfit!



Thank you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.



Gorgeous dear. Such a cheerful pic to start my day with. Thank you for sharing! LOOOOVEEE your GT!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.



Fabulous necklace and B!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172113



Oh love this Halloween theme look. I will have to take a sick leave coz I have nothing to match the theme at all. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.


Looking good Rami!  Love your smile!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367


Perfect!!!! Is it also for Pink Fridays (Oct is Breast Cancer month)?


----------



## kewave

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.



Always enjoy your pics! You are rocking your GT really well.


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Perfect!!!! Is it also for Pink Fridays (Oct is Breast Cancer month)?




Hi HGT. Thanks for reminding. It was last week 23 Oct. I guess is still not too late since it is still Oct. Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367



Fabulous my neighbour! U just killed me again with ur [emoji206]. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji31] Have a great PINK Day. [emoji176]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carrera993

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367




Fantastic outfit PrestigeH! What colour is your B? (I guess taupe, am I right!? )


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous my neighbour! U just killed me again with ur [emoji206]. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji31] Have a great PINK Day. [emoji176]




Hi Kat ha ha. I am still dreaming about your picotin. Thank you and u too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

carrera993 said:


> Fantastic outfit PrestigeH! What colour is your B? (I guess taupe, am I right!? )




Thank you Carrera. It is etain. [emoji3]


----------



## kewave

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367



Happy Friday!
Joining you for some pink too...breaking out in my new rose Sakura Evelyne pm, can't help staring at the candy color during the car ride.


----------



## PrestigeH

kewave said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Joining you for some pink too...breaking out in my new rose Sakura Evelyne pm, can't help staring at the candy color during the car ride.




Hi Kewave thanks for joining in. Love this Sakura colour. Evelyne is such a easy and functional bag and very nice too. Let us go pink.


----------



## Kat.Lee

I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367



I am so so loving your whole look today! Love guys who dare to wear pink! You have very good taste!  Lusting after your rodeo......


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467




U are in such Pink condition without any pink colour. Happy Friday Kat. [emoji8][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> I am so so loving your whole look today! Love guys who dare to wear pink! You have very good taste!  Lusting after your rodeo......




Thank you MrsWYK. Trying to experiment. Guess it works. [emoji3][emoji16]


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467



Happy Friday to you! Loving Mr Karlito!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> U are in such Pink condition without any pink colour. Happy Friday Kat. [emoji8][emoji16]







MrsWYK said:


> Happy Friday to you! Loving Mr Karlito!




Thank you so much. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Hermesianne

*Newbie
Hello everyone!*


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermesianne said:


> *Newbie
> 
> Hello everyone!*




Thanks for sharing. Nice. Love the golden horse lock.


----------



## Chloesam

Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!


----------



## PrestigeH

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The beat souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541




Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermesianne said:


> *Newbie
> 
> Hello everyone!*



Beautiful bags and wallet!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The beat souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541



Beautiful shopping partner!! [emoji172]


----------



## ellietilly

kewave said:


> Happy Friday!
> Joining you for some pink too...breaking out in my new rose Sakura Evelyne pm, can't help staring at the candy color during the car ride.


Gorgeous pink Evie, love your shoes too !


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467


Super stylish, you are setting the bar far too high 

Have a fabulous Friday Kat!


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367


So stylish, have a great Friday!


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> So stylish, have a great Friday!




Thank you Ellietilly. Same to u too.


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.


Loving your Gris T Kelly, great shot


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> *ari*- I love everything on you from head to toe and I've been looking for a light coat like your pink one. May I know the brand ? I would love something light, soft and warm.



chkpfbeliever, thank you. It's Valentino from 2 year ago, it has a matching dress in the same cut. This one is not very soft and warm, it's 60 wool and 40 silk and has no lining. I love coats and could give some advice if you wish.


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172113



Loving the whole outfit- the B and the Twillies!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Your looks always so elegant,Ari !



Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.



Fantastic photo Rami! You look great! Love the simplicity!


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> Love the colour combos! Great coat.



Thank you chiaoapple!


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.



Love the bright colors, that B is gorgeous !


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367



Hmm, I might reconsider that dance)))


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Hmm, I might reconsider that dance)))




Ha ha. Thank u so much. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

kewave said:


> Happy Friday!
> Joining you for some pink too...breaking out in my new rose Sakura Evelyne pm, can't help staring at the candy color during the car ride.



This color is TDF !


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467



Exquisite look KAT! I see the pink aura)))


----------



## ari

I promise I'll change that bag tomorrow and stop being so annoying ... Lol


----------



## chiaoapple

Rami00 said:


> Nice shot. What color is your B? Bamboo?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It is vert bengale.


----------



## chiaoapple

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541



Super swoon!!! Everthing looks great in this shot. Hope you got yummy snacks~


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> I promise I'll change that bag tomorrow and stop being so annoying ... Lol




Not annoying at all. I love it. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I promise I'll change that bag tomorrow and stop being so annoying ... Lol




Love your whole outfit and of course your B. Not annoying at all but a great pleasure! [emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Exquisite look KAT! I see the pink aura)))




Thanks a lot ari.


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> *ari*- I love everything on you from head to toe and I've been looking for a light coat like your pink one. May I know the brand ? I would love something light, soft and warm.



here i found something that looks soft and warm
http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Max-Mara-Pulvino-coat-1026204


----------



## loves

this thread moves too fast! enjoyed the stylish pics greatly, please keep sharing!

will reply individually next time, too busy looking after a 6 year old atm


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love your whole outfit and of course your B. Not annoying at all but a great pleasure! [emoji170]



Thank you Kat))


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Not annoying at all. I love it. [emoji3]



Thank you PrestigeH!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467



Karlito!! 

Kat, you look gorgeous..well like always! Love the accessories. Happy Friday.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear. I dare not have the thought to showcase my humble collection. I do feel happy whenever thinking how nice it is to pass them down to my DD slowly. HUGS + KISSES
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dearest TPF friend. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Ur daughter is super lucky [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. But I can understand having 2 daughters. One day I hope to pass these to my DD too[emoji7][emoji7]... God knows how they love to play dress up already with my bags, shoes and shawls not to mention jewelry [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367




Omg!!! Now I want to see ur collection of H bags and accessories not to mention clothes that r just FABULOUS PrestigeH!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Now I want to see ur collection of H bags and accessories not to mention clothes that r just FABULOUS PrestigeH!!!




Thank you so much. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467




What a fab way to start my Friday with ur amazing pics Kat.Lee[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;!PERFECTION to the power of INFINITY!!!! U seriously ROCK [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> I promise I'll change that bag tomorrow and stop being so annoying ... Lol



Beautiful!  You could never be annoying Ari.


----------



## Chloesam

PrestigeH said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing.







Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful shopping partner!! [emoji172]




Thank you PrestigeH and Kat.Lee!


----------



## Rami00

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541


I think ...I was missing the bambou on this forum and here it is. Thank you for posting. 


Hermesianne said:


> *Newbie
> Hello everyone!*


Welcome to the H forum. Looking forward to a lot of mod shots.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541



Omg!! Ur K makes my heart skip a beat!!! What a memorable trip it must have been Chloesam [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hermesianne said:


> *Newbie
> 
> Hello everyone!*



Wow!!! What eye candy[emoji7][emoji7]



kewave said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Joining you for some pink too...breaking out in my new rose Sakura Evelyne pm, can't help staring at the candy color during the car ride.



Beautiful color [emoji176][emoji176]



ari said:


> I promise I'll change that bag tomorrow and stop being so annoying ... Lol




I can keep on staring at ur beautiful bag ari!!  Ur entire outfit is so chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chloesam

chiaoapple said:


> Super swoon!!! Everthing looks great in this shot. Hope you got yummy snacks~







Rami00 said:


> I think ...I was missing the bambou on this forum and here it is. Thank you for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! Ur K makes my heart skip a beat!!! What a memorable trip it must have been Chloesam [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you chiaoapple, Rami and eternallove!
> It really was my most amazing trip yet to Paris. Perfect weather.  Didn't want to come home.
Click to expand...


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> I promise I'll change that bag tomorrow and stop being so annoying ... Lol




Annoying, never ... Stylish, always! Have a great Friday Ari.


----------



## ellietilly

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541




Gorgeous Bambou K, I read your posts on Paris - sounded like an amazing trip.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367




This is fabulous! Stay in the PINK of health everyone!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> This is fabulous! Stay in the PINK of health everyone!




Thank you Periogirl28. Same to you. Cheers. [emoji482]


----------



## Blue Rain

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541




I'm drooling over your shopping cart right now.


----------



## Chloesam

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous Bambou K, I read your posts on Paris - sounded like an amazing trip.







Blue Rain said:


> I'm drooling over your shopping cart right now.




Thank you ellietilly and Blue Rain for your kind comments.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631



Wow, you look totally HOT! Glad I am getting back to this thread. I would have hated to miss this picture. Need to show it to DH and see if I could possibly get him into something similar. I kinda doubt it, but a girl can dream .


----------



## megt10

Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172113


Stunning outfit.


Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.


I love your pictures Rami! Your shoes are adorable too. Who makes them?


chiaoapple said:


> My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.


Fabulous outfit. I love the color of your B and the necklace looks awesome.


PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367


Seriously HANDSOME!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

kewave said:


> Happy Friday!
> Joining you for some pink too...breaking out in my new rose Sakura Evelyne pm, can't help staring at the candy color during the car ride.


I am really loving this color.


Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467


So gorgeous. I love your dress is it Missoni?


Hermesianne said:


> *Newbie
> Hello everyone!*


Beautiful pictures.


Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541


Love the Ghillies. Such a gorgeous color.


----------



## megt10

I didn't get a shot of me with my new Toolbox, but she made her debut yesterday at the podiatrists. I just had a little surgery to fix an ingrown toenail on my right foot and next week the left. So this may be the only H shot I get for a few weeks. I have to say I think I am going to love this bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Wow, you look totally HOT! Glad I am getting back to this thread. I would have hated to miss this picture. Need to show it to DH and see if I could possibly get him into something similar. I kinda doubt it, but a girl can dream .







megt10 said:


> Stunning outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictures Rami! Your shoes are adorable too. Who makes them?
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous outfit. I love the color of your B and the necklace looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously HANDSOME!




Thank you Megt. You are sweet and kind. Appreciated.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I didn't get a shot of me with my new Toolbox, but she made her debut yesterday at the podiatrists. I just had a little surgery to fix an ingrown toenail on my right foot and next week the left. So this may be the only H shot I get for a few weeks. I have to say I think I am going to love this bag.




Oh. Are you ok? I had it once and went for a surgery. It was so painful for me. I love ur toolbox. Has always been in my wishlist.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Oh. Are you ok? I had it once and went for a surgery. It was so painful for me. I love ur toolbox. Has always been in my wishlist.



I will be fine. Right now in pain but manageable. Will have the same thing done on the other foot next week. Then just wait I will be back to posting more action shots . I will be able to wear closed toe shoes again and I am very excited about that thought since there are so many Hermes shoes that I just love. The Toolbox is really a great little bag. Mine is a 20 and it held everything I needed. It holds a full-size wallet, glasses, iPhone 6+, keys, makeup pouch with room to spare. Really a great design.


----------



## ari

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541



OMG! How have I missed this! Just fainted)) amazing! Love it! Chloesam, congrats!


----------



## ari

Hermesianne said:


> *Newbie
> Hello everyone!*



Beautiful, looking forward to see them in action!


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> I will be fine. Right now in pain but manageable. Will have the same thing done on the other foot next week. Then just wait I will be back to posting more action shots . I will be able to wear closed toe shoes again and I am very excited about that thought since there are so many Hermes shoes that I just love. The Toolbox is really a great little bag. Mine is a 20 and it held everything I needed. It holds a full-size wallet, glasses, iPhone 6+, keys, makeup pouch with room to spare. Really a great design.



So sorry to hear Megt! I broke my pinky toe this spring and had to wear flip flops at work and 3 months flats! And I had bought the most wonderful spring heels, which I just looked at.  But that beautiful bag is enough to make anyone happy))


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> So sorry to hear Megt! I broke my pinky toe this spring and had to wear flip flops at work and 3 months flats! And I had bought the most wonderful spring heels, which I just looked at.  But that beautiful bag is enough to make anyone happy))



Thank you, Ari. I am happy looking at her for now. Can't wait to break out my new B as well.


----------



## hbr

On our way to lunch . Happy Friday!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.



You are so charming, Rami !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> chkpfbeliever, thank you. It's Valentino from 2 year ago, it has a matching dress in the same cut. This one is not very soft and warm, it's 60 wool and 40 silk and has no lining. I love coats and could give some advice if you wish.



Thanks *ari*. That would mean that it is sold out if it is 2 years ago but I love combo of wool and silk. They are perfect for Fall and Spring.  And loving the outfit that you posted today. Don't be silly about the bag. We love to see your B. It matches everything !!


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> I didn't get a shot of me with my new Toolbox, but she made her debut yesterday at the podiatrists. I just had a little surgery to fix an ingrown toenail on my right foot and next week the left. So this may be the only H shot I get for a few weeks. I have to say I think I am going to love this bag.



Great bag ! Please take a good care !


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I didn't get a shot of me with my new Toolbox, but she made her debut yesterday at the podiatrists. I just had a little surgery to fix an ingrown toenail on my right foot and next week the left. So this may be the only H shot I get for a few weeks. I have to say I think I am going to love this bag.



I love ur toolbox too meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; so sorry to hear about ur ingrown toenail...hope you feel better soon 



hbr said:


> View attachment 3173018
> 
> On our way to lunch . Happy Friday!




Beautiful companion [emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467



Super stylish Kat! Love the perfect nude shoes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467



*Kat* - You're such a hot mama !! and loving your whole outfit. I heard that my birth city got warm again !! It is so crazy in late October but at least you can continue to enjoy your beautiful pumps.


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> Here is my OOTD. Thank you for letting me share. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3171631



Fantastic outfit - love every detail!


----------



## Bobmops

Hermesianne said:


> *Newbie
> Hello everyone!*



Wow! So nice bags ! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermesianne said:


> *Newbie
> Hello everyone!*



Welcome *Hermesianne* !! You jumped in with two beautiful Bs !! I love the swift B and have only seen it in Orange.  Can you tell me what color yours is ? Matches the Etoupe Kelly wallet so well.  I'm having a neutral itch again after seeing all the beautiful photos on this thread.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367



You look great! Love the touch of pink !


----------



## Bobmops

Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541



Totally agree! &#128525;&#128525;&#128513;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## spylove22

Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.



Rami! you always look so chic!


----------



## Hermesianne

chkpfbeliever said:


> Welcome *Hermesianne* !! You jumped in with two beautiful Bs !! I love the swift B and have only seen it in Orange.  Can you tell me what color yours is ? Matches the Etoupe Kelly wallet so well.  I'm having a neutral itch again after seeing all the beautiful photos on this thread.



Thanks sweetie 
Actually my SB is also in Etoupe, but my Etoupe chèvre kelly wallet is obviously much yellowish compares with the swift leather B, the swift looks like greenish ....is it just mine or quite normal???


----------



## Hermesianne

Bobmops said:


> Wow! So nice bags ! &#128525;&#128525;



I LOVE their smellllllllllll


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> 
> View attachment 3172113



Lovely! Happy halloween !







Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.




u look great !






chiaoapple said:


> My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.






love everything that u put up together 




PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367



Another smart look from u


----------



## eternallove4bag

Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134




Great combination, very chic and the boots look comfy too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134




I see [emoji102] you Lexie booties, and the shawl and clic H! Oops I'm a very high heels gal and these look really nice. You just enabled me. Will check them out soon. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## periogirl28

I find it too warm to wear a scarf so here's a throwback pic instead. C'est Le Fête and my Chaine D'Ancre ring worn as a scarf ring. Happy Halloween!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Great combination, very chic and the boots look comfy too!



Thank u so much periogirl  these r super comfy!! I have only one rule when it comes to buying shoes! No matter how good they look if they r not comfy I will just not wear them! Took a chance on these and honestly LOVE how comfy they r[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> I find it too warm to wear a scarf so here's a throwback pic instead. C'est Le Fête and my Chaine D'Ancre ring worn as a scarf ring. Happy Halloween!



I LOVE this scarf on u periogirl!!! I am next on the hunt for burgundy and this is PERFECT[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134




FABULOUS!!!! All around I love it.  That shawl those boots...just amazing.  So excited for you!  What a treat for this Halloween weekend!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I didn't get a shot of me with my new Toolbox, but she made her debut yesterday at the podiatrists. I just had a little surgery to fix an ingrown toenail on my right foot and next week the left. So this may be the only H shot I get for a few weeks. I have to say I think I am going to love this bag.




Sorry about your little surgery. Hope you get well soon to enjoy your beautiful heels. Toolbox looks great (on you) and suits your need.


----------



## tiffanypowers17

I finally got up the nerve to post my first Hermes action shot  thank you for letting me share!!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

LaenaLovely said:


> FABULOUS!!!! All around I love it.  That shawl those boots...just amazing.  So excited for you!  What a treat for this Halloween weekend!  Thanks for sharing!




Love the pics!!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

atomic110 said:


> Lovely! Happy halloween !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u look great !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love everything that u put up together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another smart look from u




Fantastic pic! Thank u for sharing


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> I see [emoji102] you Lexie booties, and the shawl and clic H! Oops I'm a very high heels gal and these look really nice. You just enabled me. Will check them out soon. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji106]&#127995;




Thank u my beautiful friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!! Highly recommend these booties! U will add five stars to anything that u wear [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> FABULOUS!!!! All around I love it.  That shawl those boots...just amazing.  So excited for you!  What a treat for this Halloween weekend!  Thanks for sharing!




Thank u my bestie [emoji8][emoji8] it promises to be an H weekend [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tiffanypowers17 said:


> View attachment 3173142
> 
> 
> I finally got up the nerve to post my first Hermes action shot  thank you for letting me share!!!




Welcome to the thread tiffanypowers!!! Hope this is the first of many more GORGOEUS action shots from u!!! Love ur outfit and ur B[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tiffanypowers17

eternallove4bag said:


> Welcome to the thread tiffanypowers!!! Hope this is the first of many more GORGOEUS action shots from u!!! Love ur outfit and ur B[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you very much!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

tiffanypowers17 said:


> View attachment 3173142
> 
> 
> I finally got up the nerve to post my first Hermes action shot  thank you for letting me share!!!




A big warm welcome to you. And you look fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Kat* - You're such a hot mama !! and loving your whole outfit. I heard that my birth city got warm again !! It is so crazy in late October but at least you can continue to enjoy your beautiful pumps.



Thank you so much for your kind comment. It's still quite hot during the day; makes me wonder will we have autumn at all or go straight into winter later on?! I think most likely!! Sigh. [emoji262][emoji262]


Bobmops said:


> Super stylish Kat! Love the perfect nude shoes!


Thank you so much. 




eternallove4bag said:


> What a fab way to start my Friday with ur amazing pics Kat.Lee[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;!PERFECTION to the power of INFINITY!!!! U seriously ROCK [emoji8][emoji8]


Thank you dearest!! 




Rami00 said:


> Karlito!!
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, you look gorgeous..well like always! Love the accessories. Happy Friday.


Thanks a lot dear Rami.


----------



## periogirl28

tiffanypowers17 said:


> View attachment 3173142
> 
> 
> I finally got up the nerve to post my first Hermes action shot  thank you for letting me share!!!




This is a great start! Do join in the fun!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I didn't get a shot of me with my new Toolbox, but she made her debut yesterday at the podiatrists. I just had a little surgery to fix an ingrown toenail on my right foot and next week the left. So this may be the only H shot I get for a few weeks. I have to say I think I am going to love this bag.




It's nice to see you back after this time megt. Hope you recover from both surgeries very soon!


----------



## Chloesam

Bobmops said:


> Totally agree! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji16][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]







ari said:


> OMG! How have I missed this! Just fainted)) amazing! Love it! Chloesam, congrats!







megt10 said:


> Love the Ghillies. Such a gorgeous color.




Thank you so very much ari, megt10 and bopmops!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u my beautiful friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!! Highly recommend these booties! U will add five stars to anything that u wear [emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you for the recommendation. Forgot to say: they all look super gorgeous. Always love how you pair your beautiful pieces and style them!! It must have been a pain to try to get the right angle for a good shot of your booties!? [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hbr

eternallove4bag said:


> I love ur toolbox too meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; so sorry to hear about ur ingrown toenail...hope you feel better soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful companion [emoji7]




Thank you!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. Forgot to say: they all look super gorgeous. Always love how you pair your beautiful pieces and style them!! It must have been a pain to try to get the right angle for a good shot of your booties!? [emoji16][emoji23]




Hahaha!!! U have no idea Kat.Lee [emoji1][emoji1] but glad I took a shot before I lost my balance and fell [emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! U have no idea Kat.Lee [emoji1][emoji1] but glad I took a shot before I lost my balance and fell [emoji12]



Aww I thought you did in your first picture? Lol kidding. 
Perhaps next time you can try: bend down, hold your phone all the way down to as close as possible to your shoes till the height that you don't see your phone in the mirror, tilt the phone a bit like you take a shot from upper angle, adjust your standing position of your both feet till you get the position/angle that you like! Voila. 
Omg I don't even understand what I'm saying. Anyway hope you can experiment it. I'd love to see more of those lovely boots! [emoji152][emoji152][emoji152][emoji152][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Aww I thought you did in your first picture? Lol kidding.
> Perhaps next time you can try: bend down, hold your phone all the way down to as close as possible to your shoes till the height that you don't see your phone in the mirror, tilt the phone a bit like you take a shot from upper angle, adjust your standing position of your both feet till you get the position/angle that you like! Voila.
> Omg I don't even understand what I'm saying. Anyway hope you can experiment it. I'd love to see more of those lovely boots! [emoji152][emoji152][emoji152][emoji152][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Lol!! Omg u r the sweetest sweetest person ever!! I am soooo going to try ur trick next time and hope I can maintain my balance [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Rami00

My batman is so ready for Halloween. Have a spooky weekend everyone!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> My batman is so ready for Halloween. Have a spooky weekend everyone!




Hello batman. Ready for your mission call?!
Love how your giddy a pops! 
And love that little spider that creeps up! Completely festive!! 
You are a creator!!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Hello batman. Ready for your mission call?!
> Love how your giddy a pops!
> And love that little spider that creeps up! Completely festive!!
> You are a creator!!!



Awww thank you!I love my horsy so much. 

Haha! My house is filled with creeps right now


----------



## PrestigeH

hbr said:


> View attachment 3173018
> 
> On our way to lunch . Happy Friday!




Beautiful passenger. Happy weekend.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> You look great! Love the touch of pink !




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji9]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Lovely! Happy halloween !
> 
> u look great !
> 
> 
> love everything that u put up together
> 
> 
> Another smart look from u




Thank you Atomic110. &#129303;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134




I love your pose. You go girl!! [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Here is a lil sneak peak. Adding cupcakes with bigger body parts and candies with eye balls and fingers in one bowl. Do you spy that cupcake? 

I hope to see lot of spooky pics tomorrow.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I find it too warm to wear a scarf so here's a throwback pic instead. C'est Le Fête and my Chaine D'Ancre ring worn as a scarf ring. Happy Halloween!




Periogirl28 wow you look great.


----------



## PrestigeH

tiffanypowers17 said:


> View attachment 3173142
> 
> 
> I finally got up the nerve to post my first Hermes action shot  thank you for letting me share!!!




Welcome. You look good. Love the B. Waiting for more posts from you. &#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> My batman is so ready for Halloween. Have a spooky weekend everyone!







Rami00 said:


> Here is a lil sneak peak. Adding cupcakes with bigger body parts and candies with eye balls and fingers in one bowl. Do you spy that cupcake?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see lot of spooky pics tomorrow.




Omg!! Just when I was missing ur action pics u r back with a BANG!!! Love ur spooky Halloween pics Rami!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> My batman is so ready for Halloween. Have a spooky weekend everyone!







Rami00 said:


> Here is a lil sneak peak. Adding cupcakes with bigger body parts and candies with eye balls and fingers in one bowl. Do you spy that cupcake?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see lot of spooky pics tomorrow.




Love the B. Is that a real hand? Rami I promise I will not fight with you when we visit Kat. Oh my. I hope that is not my hand. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I love your pose. You go girl!! [emoji7]




Awww thank u PrestigeH


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Love the B. Is that a real hand? Rami I promise I will not fight with you when we visit Kat. Oh my. I hope that is not my hand. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;




Omg!!!! I am rolling just laughing!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!!! I am rolling just laughing!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Ha ha ha the hand does look real. [emoji51][emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha ha the hand does look real. [emoji51][emoji120]&#127995;




Hahaha it really does[emoji1][emoji1] Rami we need to know who's hand this is[emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Love the B. Is that a real hand? Rami I promise I will not fight with you when we visit Kat. Oh my. I hope that is not my hand. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]&#55358;&#56592;&#55358;&#56592;&#55358;&#56592;&#55358;&#56592;





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!!! I am rolling just laughing!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]





PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha ha the hand does look real. [emoji51][emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;



Muhahaha! That is Kat's previous neighbor's hand. That's right Prestige H..  You better think twice before even arguing with me.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Muhahaha! That is Kat's previous neighbor's hand. That's right Prestige H..  You better think twice before even arguing with me.




Oh goodness. How long have you been doing this? How do you dispose the parts? Hey but seriously the hand is well made. Ha ha ha


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Love the B. Is that a real hand? Rami I promise I will not fight with you when we visit Kat. Oh my. I hope that is not my hand. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha it really does[emoji1][emoji1] Rami we need to know who's hand this is[emoji6]







Rami00 said:


> Muhahaha! That is Kat's previous neighbor's hand. That's right Prestige H..  You better think twice before even arguing with me.




OMG I'm rolling too. 
Love to start my day with such big laughs! Thank you guys!! 
Rami I spy that cupcake, broken fingers, bones, and some sort of internal organ?? Ouch!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Love the B. Is that a real hand? Rami I promise I will not fight with you when we visit Kat. Oh my. I hope that is not my hand. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;




I'm so happy to know that you both will behave during your visit. Good good!![emoji16][emoji56]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm so happy to know that you both will behave during your visit. Good good!![emoji16][emoji56]




Yes I will be &#129296;&#129296;


----------



## chiaoapple

Rami00 said:


> My batman is so ready for Halloween. Have a spooky weekend everyone!



The Rodeo is a perfect addition to your gorgeous B!


----------



## pr1nc355

I don't think I've posted one of these in YEARS.  Here's me and my blue jean baby right before we went to a little event at Wall St, along with my brand new rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine gator Kelly dog:


----------



## PrestigeH

pr1nc355 said:


> I don't think I've posted one of these in YEARS.  Here's me and my blue jean baby right before we went to a little event at Wall St, along with my brand new rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine Kelly dog:




Nice stacking and B. Welcome back.


----------



## pr1nc355

PrestigeH said:


> Nice stacking and B. Welcome back.



Thanks!  I'm new to the stacking game, so your compliment means a lot to me.


----------



## PrestigeH

pr1nc355 said:


> Thanks!  I'm new to the stacking game, so your compliment means a lot to me.




Welcome. It is really good. It matches Ur nail polish.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nik145

Rami00 said:


> Here is a lil sneak peak. Adding cupcakes with bigger body parts and candies with eye balls and fingers in one bowl. Do you spy that cupcake?
> 
> I hope to see lot of spooky pics tomorrow.



Love the pictures and your horsy looks absolutely adorable!


----------



## Hermesianne

eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134



Gorgeous outfits!!
so stunning!


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134




Wow, they look fabulous! I am seriously lusting after these boots, what colour are yours? I love the teal colour but I'm not sure the colour is too bright for me, yours are far more subtle and would fit into my wardrobe seamlessly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ellietilly

pr1nc355 said:


> I don't think I've posted one of these in YEARS.  Here's me and my blue jean baby right before we went to a little event at Wall St, along with my brand new rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine gator Kelly dog:




Beautiful colours, love everything [emoji3]


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Here is a lil sneak peak. Adding cupcakes with bigger body parts and candies with eye balls and fingers in one bowl. Do you spy that cupcake?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see lot of spooky pics tomorrow.




Oh my goodness, great Halloween photo. That arm looks real!


----------



## chiaoapple

eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134



Love your "action" shot! That shawl looks amazing.


----------



## chiaoapple

In honour of Halloween, Lindy 30 in Pumpkin!


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> In honour of Halloween, Lindy 30 in Pumpkin!




I am drooling over your Lindy. Thank you Chiaoapple.


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful!  You could never be annoying Ari.



Thank you Rami!


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> Annoying, never ... Stylish, always! Have a great Friday Ari.



Thank you ellietilly!


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> In honour of Halloween, Lindy 30 in Pumpkin!



Wow! This color! Gorgeous))


----------



## ari

pr1nc355 said:


> I don't think I've posted one of these in YEARS.  Here's me and my blue jean baby right before we went to a little event at Wall St, along with my brand new rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine gator Kelly dog:



Amazing l loving everything- is it with Ghw?


----------



## ari

Experimenting white beauty with winter clothes- is it too much? Would have been better with light beige boots?


----------



## ari

Here with blouse only


----------



## ari

And one of my most beautiful B - chocolate Togo with GHW - but so difficult to match with any other browns


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134



I love these boots I wanted to buy them but DH was not happy- it was very cold in the store and kept complaining- so I had to leave fast, lol! The shawl is magnificent! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermesianne said:


> Gorgeous outfits!!
> 
> so stunning!



Thank u so much Hermesianne [emoji8][emoji8]



ellietilly said:


> Wow, they look fabulous! I am seriously lusting after these boots, what colour are yours? I love the teal colour but I'm not sure the colour is too bright for me, yours are far more subtle and would fit into my wardrobe seamlessly. Thanks for sharing.



Thank u dear ellietilly [emoji8][emoji8] these r grey! Pretty neutral so can go with anything!!! Highly recommend these! Perfect heel height for me and super comfy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chiaoapple said:


> Love your "action" shot! That shawl looks amazing.



[emoji1][emoji1] thank u so much chiaoapple [emoji173]&#65039;... Just so happy I was able to get this shawl since it's not this season. Super thanks to my SA[emoji4]



ari said:


> I love these boots I wanted to buy them but DH was not happy- it was very cold in the store and kept complaining- so I had to leave fast, lol! The shawl is magnificent! Congrats!




Thank u so much ari [emoji173]&#65039; they r so comfy!!! I have been eyeing them for a while! Took it as a sign when I found they had one pair left in my size[emoji6][emoji6]...I hope u get them[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Experimenting white beauty with winter clothes- is it too much? Would have been better with light beige boots?







ari said:


> Here with blouse only




Omg ari ur outfits r always spectacular but this is by far one of my favorites [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and that white B looks TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] PERFECT!!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> And one of my most beautiful B - chocolate Togo with GHW - but so difficult to match with any other browns




GORGEOUS BAG[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!! Love ur style ari!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> In honour of Halloween, Lindy 30 in Pumpkin!



Ooooh I love the color and sooooooo perfect for Halloween!!! Nicely done chiaoapple [emoji173]&#65039;



pr1nc355 said:


> I don't think I've posted one of these in YEARS.  Here's me and my blue jean baby right before we went to a little event at Wall St, along with my brand new rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine gator Kelly dog:




Great visual eye candy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG I'm rolling too.
> Love to start my day with such big laughs! Thank you guys!!
> Rami I spy that cupcake, broken fingers, bones, and some sort of internal organ?? Ouch!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji317][emoji317]




Ditto Kat.Lee! Life can get tough but being here with the friends we have made and sharing laughs and banter gives soooo much joy!!! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Experimenting white beauty with winter clothes- is it too much? Would have been better with light beige boots?





ari said:


> Here with blouse only





ari said:


> And one of my most beautiful B - chocolate Togo with GHW - but so difficult to match with any other browns



Both outfits are gorgeous, ari! Love everything in each pic. The first boots fit you perfectly. And the brown leather coat dress is so gorgeous. Which designer is that? Of course, love your Bs!


----------



## Moirai

chiaoapple said:


> In honour of Halloween, Lindy 30 in Pumpkin!



Your Lindy is a beauty! Nice match with the scarf too.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Experimenting white beauty with winter clothes- is it too much? Would have been better with light beige boots?




I seriously love this outfit!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Love the B. Is that a real hand? Rami I promise I will not fight with you when we visit Kat. Oh my. I hope that is not my hand. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!!! I am rolling just laughing!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]





Rami00 said:


> Muhahaha! That is Kat's previous neighbor's hand. That's right Prestige H..  You better think twice before even arguing with me.





Kat.Lee said:


> OMG I'm rolling too.
> Love to start my day with such big laughs! Thank you guys!!
> Rami I spy that cupcake, broken fingers, bones, and some sort of internal organ?? Ouch!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji317][emoji317]



Haha! You guys are having too much fun! LOL, the hand does look so real. PrestigeH, you better watch out for Rami 
Happy Halloween to you all!


----------



## Moirai

tiffanypowers17 said:


> View attachment 3173142
> 
> I finally got up the nerve to post my first Hermes action shot  thank you for letting me share!!!



Welcome! You look fabulous, and your B is a beauty.




eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134



Love the boots, especially that color! You always wear your shawls so beautifully! Love your first pose, can't help but smile.




periogirl28 said:


> I find it too warm to wear a scarf so here's a throwback pic instead. C'est Le Fête and my Chaine D'Ancre ring worn as a scarf ring. Happy Halloween!



Lovely scarf, love the way you are wearing it with the ring. Very creative.




megt10 said:


> I didn't get a shot of me with my new Toolbox, but she made her debut yesterday at the podiatrists. I just had a little surgery to fix an ingrown toenail on my right foot and next week the left. So this may be the only H shot I get for a few weeks. I have to say I think I am going to love this bag.



Beautiful toolbox. Best of luck on your upcoming surgery.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Welcome! You look fabulous, and your B is a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the boots, especially that color! You always wear your shawls so beautifully! Love your first pose, can't help but smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely scarf, love the way you are wearing it with the ring. Very creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful toolbox. Best of luck on your upcoming surgery.




Thank you so much! It helps me wear a silk without overwhelming me.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Periogirl28 wow you look great.




Thank you very much, have a great Halloween!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Here is a lil sneak peak. Adding cupcakes with bigger body parts and candies with eye balls and fingers in one bowl. Do you spy that cupcake?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see lot of spooky pics tomorrow.




Wow ghoulish pic alright! Happy Halloween Rami!


----------



## periogirl28

chiaoapple said:


> In honour of Halloween, Lindy 30 in Pumpkin!




Great choice! I am going to use my Orange Constance today and we are twins on that shawl too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

hbr said:


> View attachment 3173018
> 
> On our way to lunch . Happy Friday!



Gorgeous! Happy weekend and Halloween to you! 




ari said:


> I promise I'll change that bag tomorrow and stop being so annoying ... Lol



Beautiful! Love your B! Can never be tired of looking at it.




kewave said:


> Happy Friday!
> Joining you for some pink too...breaking out in my new rose Sakura Evelyne pm, can't help staring at the candy color during the car ride.



This is such a pretty pink. So feminine! Congrats!




Kat.Lee said:


> I don't have PINK to join the party. I'll stand aside with my GT B. Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172467



Gorgeous! Love the dress and everything else!




Hermesianne said:


> *Newbie
> Hello everyone!*



Welcome! These are beautiful!




Chloesam said:


> Shopping for snacks. K35 Bambou Ghillies. PHW. The best souvenir from my anniversary trip to Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172541



Your K is stunning. Congrats on this beauty and your anniversary.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone!!! Wish everyone here in the PINK of condition always!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3172367



Looking good! You make pink look good. 




Love_Couture said:


> My action shot today. Office is having Halloween festivities. To support the spirit, I wear an orange sweater by our fav brand.  Orange is never lack from a H lover.  Happy Thursday. [emoji316]
> View attachment 3172113



Beautiful B! Love the way you tie your scarf.




Rami00 said:


> Throwback Thursdays! GT in action.



Fun action shot! You look beautiful and chic! 




chiaoapple said:


> My Duncan necklace is the H item that gets the most positive comments from people who are not aware of H! Love it to bits.



Great pic! Beautiful Hs!




LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3171754
> 
> Just a silk for today's in action...wishing my etoupe lindy wasn't at the spa right now.  Thanks for letting me share on this dreary Thursday...I know I needed a pop of pink.



You look very lovely! You have such a great figure, always looking good in sheath dresses.


----------



## LovestheLouis

happy halloween!!!


----------



## Moirai

[QUOTEd=LovestheLouis;29380371]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3173915


happy halloween!!![/QUOTE]

Haha...that's so cute. Is that your trick or treat bag?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Welcome! You look fabulous, and your B is a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the boots, especially that color! You always wear your shawls so beautifully! Love your first pose, can't help but smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely scarf, love the way you are wearing it with the ring. Very creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful toolbox. Best of luck on your upcoming surgery.




Thank u so much Moirai [emoji8][emoji8]... My first pic is my 'action shot' where I am like 'quick let's take a pic of the boots before I completely topple over' lol [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] taking one for the team to get a better shot!!! hehehe


----------



## megt10

hbr said:


> View attachment 3173018
> 
> On our way to lunch . Happy Friday!


Lovely.


Bobmops said:


> Great bag ! Please take a good care !


Thank you.


eternallove4bag said:


> I love ur toolbox too meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; so sorry to hear about ur ingrown toenail...hope you feel better soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful companion [emoji7]


Thanks so much.


eternallove4bag said:


> Was dying to wear my Lexie boots and my Bouquet Sellier since I bought them this week... Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173132
> 
> 
> Trying to take a better pic of my Lexie boots [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3173133
> View attachment 3173134



Awesome pictures. I love the boots so much along with everything else that you are wearing.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Moirai [emoji8][emoji8]... My first pic is my 'action shot' where I am like 'quick let's take a pic of the boots before I completely topple over' lol [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] taking one for the team to get a better shot!!! hehehe



Haha. I love it! You are so cute and sweet!  I hope you get lots of sweets today.


----------



## Rami00

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3173915
> 
> 
> happy halloween!!!



Hahaha! You made my day. Happy Halloween.


----------



## Rami00

Saturday morning shenanigans.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Moirai said:


> [QUOTEd=LovestheLouis;29380371]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy halloween!!!





Haha...that's so cute. Is that your trick or treat bag? [/QUOTE]


A Birkin lantern? Lol bringing the kids trick or treating so think it will be appropriate for the night. Lol


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> I find it too warm to wear a scarf so here's a throwback pic instead. C'est Le Fête and my Chaine D'Ancre ring worn as a scarf ring. Happy Halloween!


Love this scarf. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Sorry about your little surgery. Hope you get well soon to enjoy your beautiful heels. Toolbox looks great (on you) and suits your need.


Thank you.


tiffanypowers17 said:


> View attachment 3173142
> 
> 
> I finally got up the nerve to post my first Hermes action shot  thank you for letting me share!!!


Stunning. Love your dress too.


periogirl28 said:


> It's nice to see you back after this time megt. Hope you recover from both surgeries very soon!


Thank you.


Rami00 said:


> My batman is so ready for Halloween. Have a spooky weekend everyone!


Gorgeous bag.


Rami00 said:


> Here is a lil sneak peak. Adding cupcakes with bigger body parts and candies with eye balls and fingers in one bowl. Do you spy that cupcake?
> 
> I hope to see lot of spooky pics tomorrow.



What great pictures.


----------



## LovestheLouis

Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! You made my day. Happy Halloween.




Haha glad you like it, it's just cut out black paper blue tacked to the bag. Lol  I have too much time on my hands. Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

The two shopping bags happen to match with the Halloween theme balloons! Happy Halloween [emoji316]!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3173915
> 
> 
> happy halloween!!!




Haha how festive! [emoji316][emoji316][emoji316]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Saturday morning shenanigans.



Looking happy in it. I know where you are heading to!! Hehe!!![emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

pr1nc355 said:


> I don't think I've posted one of these in YEARS.  Here's me and my blue jean baby right before we went to a little event at Wall St, along with my brand new rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine gator Kelly dog:


Beautiful bag and bracelets.


chiaoapple said:


> In honour of Halloween, Lindy 30 in Pumpkin!


Love this bag. I am thinking of adding one to my collection. Yours is gorgeous. Love the color.


ari said:


> Here with blouse only


I love the combo. The twillys look perfect with the bag and skirt.


ari said:


> And one of my most beautiful B - chocolate Togo with GHW - but so difficult to match with any other browns


Gorgeous Ari.


----------



## megt10

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3173915
> 
> 
> happy halloween!!!



Too funny! What a great idea.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Experimenting white beauty with winter clothes- is it too much? Would have been better with light beige boots?







ari said:


> Here with blouse only







ari said:


> And one of my most beautiful B - chocolate Togo with GHW - but so difficult to match with any other browns




Smashing ari! Gorgeous. Love love love!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Love the dress and everything else!



Thank you so much. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> In honour of Halloween, Lindy 30 in Pumpkin!




What a beautiful bag to match with this festive theme! [emoji316]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ditto Kat.Lee! Life can get tough but being here with the friends we have made and sharing laughs and banter gives soooo much joy!!! Happy Halloween!!!




Couldn't agree more. You are one awesome sweet soul ! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

pr1nc355 said:


> I don't think I've posted one of these in YEARS.  Here's me and my blue jean baby right before we went to a little event at Wall St, along with my brand new rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine gator Kelly dog:




Lovely bag and love your KD & clic H.


----------



## Hermesianne

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3173915
> 
> 
> happy halloween!!!




O.M.G.
So sweeeeet!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Trick please!!


----------



## Hermesianne

Kat.Lee said:


> The two shopping bags happen to match with the Halloween theme balloons! Happy Halloween [emoji316]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173927




Okay u made me envy[emoji45][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> The two shopping bags happen to match with the Halloween theme balloons! Happy Halloween [emoji316]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173927



Omg!!! 2 of my fav brands!!! What an awesome way to celebrate Halloween Kat.Lee! Let's see what u got pls [emoji122][emoji122]



Rami00 said:


> Saturday morning shenanigans.




Aha... Where r u heading to dear rami with that GORGEOUS B?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Couldn't agree more. You are one awesome sweet soul ! [emoji8]



Thank u my TPF friend :HUGS: love u all here!!! Hope one day we all get to hang out jn person together! What a riot that would be [emoji7][emoji7] FUN FUN FUN!



Moirai said:


> Haha. I love it! You are so cute and sweet!  I hope you get lots of sweets today.



Thank u dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] can't wait to take my kiddos out for trick or treating this evening and of course I am going to be eyeing their candy collection and sneaking in a few into my mouth while they aren't watching [emoji1][emoji1]



megt10 said:


> Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pictures. I love the boots so much along with everything else that you are wearing.




Thank u dear meg! These boots r becoming my fav and I am now officially getting hooked to a third thing by H... Shoes too[emoji33][emoji33] now my wallet is cringing in fear [emoji23]


----------



## agneau88

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3173915
> 
> 
> happy halloween!!!




This is a fun picture to see on the day of Halloween. Thank you for sharing and happy Halloween!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg ari ur outfits r always spectacular but this is by far one of my favorites [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and that white B looks TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] PERFECT!!!!!



Thank you eternallove! Coming from you it means a lot for me!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3173915
> 
> 
> happy halloween!!!




U will definitely be trick or treating in style [emoji1][emoji1] love the fun pic! Happy Halloween!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Both outfits are gorgeous, ari! Love everything in each pic. The first boots fit you perfectly. And the brown leather coat dress is so gorgeous. Which designer is that? Of course, love your Bs!


The coat is schervino from couple years ago, it beautiful and soft leather with wool lining.
Thank you Moirai!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> The coat is schervino from couple years ago, it beautiful and soft leather with wool lining.
> Thank you Moirai!



Thank you, ari! It's gorgeous and looks amazing on you. Sexy and chic!


----------



## LovestheLouis

eternallove4bag said:


> U will definitely be trick or treating in style [emoji1][emoji1] love the fun pic! Happy Halloween!




Lol thank you, it's just black card cut out and blue tacked on


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> I seriously love this outfit!



Thank you periogirl!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> I find it too warm to wear a scarf so here's a throwback pic instead. C'est Le Fête and my Chaine D'Ancre ring worn as a scarf ring. Happy Halloween!



This is lovely silk ! Fab color and that ring looks great !


----------



## ari

tiffanypowers17 said:


> View attachment 3173142
> 
> 
> I finally got up the nerve to post my first Hermes action shot  thank you for letting me share!!!



Beautiful - is that a 40? What color is it?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Winter House was ready with pretty Halloween decorations everywhere. :happydance 
Here is miss RC (I think by now people are fed up with her).


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Here is a lil sneak peak. Adding cupcakes with bigger body parts and candies with eye balls and fingers in one bowl. Do you spy that cupcake?
> 
> I hope to see lot of spooky pics tomorrow.



Scared))) happy Halloween! But the B is TDF!


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> Winter House was ready with pretty Halloween decorations everywhere. :happydance
> Here is miss RC (I think by now people are fed up with her).
> View attachment 3174092


Amazingly beautiful and I'll never get tired of miss RC!


----------



## ari

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3173915
> 
> 
> happy halloween!!!



Haha! Cute! Happy Halloween!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Saturday morning shenanigans.



Rami! Another classy look! Love it!


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> My batman is so ready for Halloween. Have a spooky weekend everyone!




Cute!! &#128375;&#128376;[emoji177]


----------



## nadineluv

Happy Halloween my fellow tpfers!! [emoji316][emoji276]&#128375;&#128376;[emoji177][emoji317]


----------



## minismurf04

in the car otw to trick or treating with the kiddies! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> Amazingly beautiful and I'll never get tired of miss RC!




Thank you ari [emoji178] love all of your outfits. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji254]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3174233
> 
> Happy Halloween my fellow tpfers!! [emoji316][emoji276]&#128375;&#128376;[emoji177][emoji317]





Love the action shot [emoji5]&#65039;



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3174276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the car otw to trick or treating with the kiddies! Happy Halloween everyone!




Such a pretty colour. [emoji175]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Sarah_sarah said:


> Winter House was ready with pretty Halloween decorations everywhere. :happydance
> Here is miss RC (I think by now people are fed up with her).
> View attachment 3174092



Beautiful! Always a pleasure to see RC!


----------



## Moirai

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3174233
> 
> Happy Halloween my fellow tpfers!! [emoji316][emoji276]&#128375;&#128376;[emoji177][emoji317]



Great pic! Love the shades of orange. Happy Halloween to you too!


----------



## Moirai

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3174276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the car otw to trick or treating with the kiddies! Happy Halloween everyone!



Lovely blue. Love the twilly too.


----------



## Rami00

Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!




I like the name Batman for your Rodeo![emoji23]
OMG the ring!! Too beautiful!! Big congrats!!! And love your house!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Winter House was ready with pretty Halloween decorations everywhere. :happydance
> Here is miss RC (I think by now people are fed up with her).
> View attachment 3174092



Ur RC is beyond gorgeous Sarah_sarah!!! No way can anyone ever get fed up of seeing this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3174233
> 
> Happy Halloween my fellow tpfers!! [emoji316][emoji276]&#128375;&#128376;[emoji177][emoji317]



Ur orange K goes perfectly with the theme and spirit of Halloween!! Love it nadineluv[emoji173]&#65039;



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3174276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the car otw to trick or treating with the kiddies! Happy Halloween everyone!



Happy Halloween!!! Spent my evening doing the same [emoji1] beautiful K!



Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!




Whoa!!! What a gorgeous ring Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!




Gorgeous! The Ring, the B and the House!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Happy Halloween to everyone !! Not trick or treating but being festive by wearing a lot of orange. Feu Pico (could be my trick or treat bucket), geranium KD and the Laboratory scarf in orange/etoupe cw.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Halloween to everyone !! Not trick or treating but being festive by wearing a lot of orange. Feu Pico (could be my trick or treat bucket), geranium KD and the Laboratory scarf in orange/etoupe cw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174382




Beautiful scarf and beautiful Picotin chkpbeliever [emoji173]&#65039; happy Halloween!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> Winter House was ready with pretty Halloween decorations everywhere. :happydance
> Here is miss RC (I think by now people are fed up with her).
> View attachment 3174092




Love all the deco and of course your RC. Won't get fed up with her.


----------



## Kat.Lee

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3174233
> 
> Happy Halloween my fellow tpfers!! [emoji316][emoji276]&#128375;&#128376;[emoji177][emoji317]



Beautiful bag and a perfect match for Halloween!


----------



## Kat.Lee

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3174276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the car otw to trick or treating with the kiddies! Happy Halloween everyone!



Love your beautiful K. Hope you had fun trick or treating with your kids.


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Halloween to everyone !! Not trick or treating but being festive by wearing a lot of orange. Feu Pico (could be my trick or treat bucket), geranium KD and the Laboratory scarf in orange/etoupe cw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174382




At last an action pic from you! Happy Halloween, very festive indeed!


----------



## periogirl28

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3174233
> 
> Happy Halloween my fellow tpfers!! [emoji316][emoji276]&#128375;&#128376;[emoji177][emoji317]




What a lovely picture! 



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3174276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the car otw to trick or treating with the kiddies! Happy Halloween everyone!




Adorable! Happy Halloween!


----------



## juzluvpink

Pink on Friday



Thanks for letting me share.
[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!




Gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

juzluvpink said:


> Pink on Friday
> View attachment 3174481
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> [emoji7][emoji7]




Great pinks!  Love how the twilly matches the clic h!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Sarah_sarah said:


> Winter House was ready with pretty Halloween decorations everywhere. :happydance
> Here is miss RC (I think by now people are fed up with her).
> View attachment 3174092




Omg...could never get tired of that beautiful RC b!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Here with blouse only




Seriously, Ari!?!? Amazing! Love love this white coat w your white b.  You are always dressed to the nines!  Keep sharing all your gorgeous mod shots...your hair looks fab as usual as well


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> And one of my most beautiful B - chocolate Togo with GHW - but so difficult to match with any other browns




Ahhh...speechless.  Maybe my favorite yet.


----------



## LaenaLovely

chiaoapple said:


> In honour of Halloween, Lindy 30 in Pumpkin!




Your shawl and lindy look wonderful!  Perfectly festive for Halloween!


----------



## chiaoapple

ari said:


> Experimenting white beauty with winter clothes- is it too much? Would have been better with light beige boots?



You pull off the white on white amazingly. Go for it!


----------



## chiaoapple

periogirl28 said:


> Great choice! I am going to use my Orange Constance today and we are twins on that shawl too!



Oh do post your Constance! Yeah the ex libris kimono shawl is genius.


----------



## tiffanypowers17

periogirl28 said:


> This is a great start! Do join in the fun!




Lol thank you!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

ari said:


> Beautiful - is that a 40? What color is it?




Yes it is a 40. The color is Tabac Camel.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 3173915
> 
> 
> happy halloween!!!



So original.  This has got to be the most expensive Halloween decoration !! LOL !!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Thank Kat. Lee


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Moirai said:


> Welcome! You look fabulous, and your B is a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the boots, especially that color! You always wear your shawls so beautifully! Love your first pose, can't help but smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely scarf, love the way you are wearing it with the ring. Very creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful toolbox. Best of luck on your upcoming surgery.




Thank you!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

PrestigeH said:


> Welcome. You look good. Love the B. Waiting for more posts from you. &#129299;




Thank you very much and I will!!


----------



## H.C.LV.

Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!



Rami gorgeous ring AND B!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## birkin10600

I been away for awhile,  attending my ill brother. Missed all the beautiful ladies and gents here in action. 
Here's my contribution for today.


----------



## birkin10600

My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## anpanmanlover

birkin10600 said:


> My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.


So beautiful collections.


----------



## ari

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3174233
> 
> Happy Halloween my fellow tpfers!! [emoji316][emoji276]&#128375;&#128376;[emoji177][emoji317]



Ha! Beautiful picture!


----------



## ari

birkin10600 said:


> My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.



Omg! What amazing colors!


----------



## ari

birkin10600 said:


> I been away for awhile,  attending my ill brother. Missed all the beautiful ladies and gents here in action.
> Here's my contribution for today.



Welcome back! Hopefully everything will be fine! Lovely watch!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Seriously, Ari!?!? Amazing! Love love this white coat w your white b.  You are always dressed to the nines!  Keep sharing all your gorgeous mod shots...your hair looks fab as usual as well



Oh, LaenaLovely, you are so kind, thank you!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Ahhh...speechless.  Maybe my favorite yet.



It is really such beautiful color and I don't wear it much, I just don't know how to match it.


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag and bracelets.
> 
> Love this bag. I am thinking of adding one to my collection. Yours is gorgeous. Love the color.
> 
> I love the combo. The twillys look perfect with the bag and skirt.
> 
> Gorgeous Ari.


Thank you Megt!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Smashing ari! Gorgeous. Love love love!!



KAT, thank you! How festive you H and C shopping bags are! Curious!


----------



## ari

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3174276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the car otw to trick or treating with the kiddies! Happy Halloween everyone!



Love the colors! Gorgeous!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> The two shopping bags happen to match with the Halloween theme balloons! Happy Halloween [emoji316]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173927




Happy Halloween. [emoji316][emoji316][emoji316]


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!



Beautiful! I was at Cartier too, didn't decide on anything yet)))


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> I been away for awhile,  attending my ill brother. Missed all the beautiful ladies and gents here in action.
> Here's my contribution for today.







birkin10600 said:


> My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.




Good to have you back in action! Hope your brother is getting better! Lovely collection and the arm candy!


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Halloween to everyone !! Not trick or treating but being festive by wearing a lot of orange. Feu Pico (could be my trick or treat bucket), geranium KD and the Laboratory scarf in orange/etoupe cw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174382


Love the festive spirit of all that orange!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> KAT, thank you! How festive you H and C shopping bags are! Curious!



Thank you ari. Will reveal in due course![emoji8]



Love_Couture said:


> Happy Halloween. [emoji316][emoji316][emoji316]



Thank you Love_Couture. Always love your in action shots. Hope your Halloween was fabulous. [emoji316][emoji317]


----------



## ari

juzluvpink said:


> Pink on Friday
> View attachment 3174481
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> [emoji7][emoji7]



Amazing! Love how you combined the colors!


----------



## Kat.Lee

juzluvpink said:


> Pink on Friday
> View attachment 3174481
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> [emoji7][emoji7]




Lovely colour and well paired! [emoji176]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

juzluvpink said:


> Pink on Friday
> View attachment 3174481
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> [emoji7][emoji7]



That gorgeous Anemone K !! and lovely shoes too.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u my TPF friend :HUGS: love u all here!!! Hope one day we all get to hang out jn person together! What a riot that would be [emoji7][emoji7] FUN FUN FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] can't wait to take my kiddos out for trick or treating this evening and of course I am going to be eyeing their candy collection and sneaking in a few into my mouth while they aren't watching [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear meg! These boots r becoming my fav and I am now officially getting hooked to a third thing by H... Shoes too[emoji33][emoji33] now my wallet is cringing in fear [emoji23]


Oh,  I hear you! I love their boots and so many of their shoes. I can't wait to wear the booties I bought as soon as the toes are okay and the weather cools down.


----------



## chiaoapple

birkin10600 said:


> My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.



Such an amazing collection! May I ask the colour of the B in the front right -- is it rose shocking? Just beautiful.


----------



## HummingBird1

I'm so in love with my blue Izmir Constance wallet that I matched my nails to it! 
Thanks for letting me share [emoji140]


----------



## atomic110

Sarah_sarah said:


> Winter House was ready with pretty Halloween decorations everywhere. :happydance
> Here is miss RC (I think by now people are fed up with her).
> View attachment 3174092









nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3174233
> 
> Happy Halloween my fellow tpfers!! [emoji316][emoji276]&#128375;&#128376;[emoji177][emoji317]







minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3174276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the car otw to trick or treating with the kiddies! Happy Halloween everyone!




Happy halloween everyone


----------



## ari

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3174657
> 
> I'm so in love with my blue Izmir Constance wallet that I matched my nails to it!
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji140]



Amazing! Looks great on you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3174657
> 
> I'm so in love with my blue Izmir Constance wallet that I matched my nails to it!
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji140]




Beautiful blue Izmir. Well matched nail polish. You have beautiful hands!


----------



## ari

tiffanypowers17 said:


> Yes it is a 40. The color is Tabac Camel.



Thank you, wow! I need this color, I don't think they still produce it.


----------



## LaenaLovely

birkin10600 said:


> My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.




Omg...drooling.  This is too fabulous.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> The two shopping bags happen to match with the Halloween theme balloons! Happy Halloween [emoji316]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173927




Happy halloween indeed!  Great shot and can't wait to see what treats are in those bags


----------



## eternallove4bag

juzluvpink said:


> Pink on Friday
> View attachment 3174481
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> [emoji7][emoji7]



What a beautiful pink[emoji176][emoji176] twillies and clic H looks fabulous too!!



birkin10600 said:


> I been away for awhile,  attending my ill brother. Missed all the beautiful ladies and gents here in action.
> Here's my contribution for today.



So pretty!



birkin10600 said:


> My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.



Omg!! Ur collection of B's and K's r GORGEOUS!! What an amazing array of colors!!! Totally digging the stack of orange boxes in the background too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 



HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3174657
> 
> I'm so in love with my blue Izmir Constance wallet that I matched my nails to it!
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji140]




Wow!! Ur C wallet is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Oh,  I hear you! I love their boots and so many of their shoes. I can't wait to wear the booties I bought as soon as the toes are okay and the weather cools down.




Oh meg I hope ur toes heal fast  I am just starting to get into H shoes and I already have my eyes on so many!! Most were open toed shoes and pumps so will have to wait for summer! Living on the east coast I have to survive the dreaded winter first!! I miss living in good old Texas! Was there for 12 years and loved everything about Texas [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Looking forward to seeing ur action pics of ur booties! Get well soon [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!



Gorgeous, Rami! Your treat is better than any sweets!


----------



## Moirai

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Halloween to everyone !! Not trick or treating but being festive by wearing a lot of orange. Feu Pico (could be my trick or treat bucket), geranium KD and the Laboratory scarf in orange/etoupe cw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174382



Love the colorful Pico, matching KD and scarf.


----------



## Moirai

juzluvpink said:


> Pink on Friday
> View attachment 3174481
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> [emoji7][emoji7]



Gorgeous pink K! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moirai

birkin10600 said:


> I been away for awhile,  attending my ill brother. Missed all the beautiful ladies and gents here in action.
> Here's my contribution for today.





birkin10600 said:


> My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.



Beautiful watch, jewelry, and WOW, those bags! Look at that tower of H boxes, love it!


----------



## Moirai

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3174657
> 
> I'm so in love with my blue Izmir Constance wallet that I matched my nails to it!
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji140]



Constance is so pretty, love your matching nail polish on fingers and toes! Love the Valentino!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Saturday morning shenanigans.



Great shot! Looking so chic!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> The two shopping bags happen to match with the Halloween theme balloons! Happy Halloween [emoji316]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173927



Kat, I missed this pic. Nice shot of Halloween colors. Can't beat H and Chanel. What's inside?


----------



## Hermesianne

Hi sweeties!
Cant help myself calming down!!!
These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> I like the name Batman for your Rodeo![emoji23]
> OMG the ring!! Too beautiful!! Big congrats!!! And love your house!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Ur RC is beyond gorgeous Sarah_sarah!!! No way can anyone ever get fed up of seeing this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Whoa!!! What a gorgeous ring Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





LaenaLovely said:


> Gorgeous!





H.C.LV. said:


> Rami gorgeous ring AND B!!





ari said:


> Beautiful! I was at Cartier too, didn't decide on anything yet)))





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, Rami! Your treat is better than any sweets!



Thank you ladies and gents :kiss:
Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## ari

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835



Major congrats! Wow !!!!! everything is gorgeous! The B is simply amazing and the boots are fantastic!


----------



## Monceau

Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!

Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.


----------



## Ccc1

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835


Big congrats on all your gorgeous H items purchased in HK.


----------



## Monceau

Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!



OMG- Stunning!!!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Halloween to everyone !! Not trick or treating but being festive by wearing a lot of orange. Feu Pico (could be my trick or treat bucket), geranium KD and the Laboratory scarf in orange/etoupe cw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174382



Too precious!



juzluvpink said:


> Pink on Friday
> View attachment 3174481
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> [emoji7][emoji7]



Divine- is it Tosca?


----------



## Monceau

birkin10600 said:


> I been away for awhile,  attending my ill brother. Missed all the beautiful ladies and gents here in action.
> Here's my contribution for today.



I hope your brother is feeling better. Love the Kelly watch, and such a special strap!



birkin10600 said:


> My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.



I. DIE!!!



HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3174657
> 
> I'm so in love with my blue Izmir Constance wallet that I matched my nails to it!
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji140]



Exquisite!



Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835



What a gorgeous B! Lovely goodies, all. I see that we are boot twins!


----------



## HummingBird1

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835


Gorgeous B and I just LOVE the sandals!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835


Everything is gorgeous. Congratulations.


Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911



You look stunning.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I posted this pic in another thread. But this time it's an action shot of RC Constance wallet. It works great as a clutch and lucky guy went to Basel indoors. Adding some photos of the two cutties, maybe they also love H.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Thank you so so much for not getting tired of Miss RC. Merci Rami, atomic110, LaenaLovely, Kat, eternallove4bags, and Moirai [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

birkin10600 said:


> My H pop color bags in action! Thank you for letting me share.



Divine collection


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835



Many many congratulations!!! What a gorgeous bag and I so have my eyes on those shoes [emoji7][emoji7]



Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911



Wow!! U look amazing head to toe!!! Love ur boots, box K and of course that PC shawl! Cousins with u on the shawl. I just got another CW of the perspective [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Sarah_sarah said:


> I posted this pic in another thread. But this time it's an action shot of RC Constance wallet. It works great as a clutch and lucky guy went to Basel indoors. Adding some photos of the two cutties, maybe they also love H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175030
> View attachment 3175031
> View attachment 3175032




Wow!!! Love ur RC C wallet and nice shot [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Love_Couture

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only)]




Major congratulations to your newly addition!  [emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911



Not many things more beautiful than a BBK with GHW.....
Love your outfit


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911




Perfect. [emoji173]&#65039; love it.


----------



## Lvoemyboys

Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!




U making me want birkin more and more!!!!


----------



## HGT

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835




Major congrats!!! And it's a B30!!!


----------



## Rami00

Lvoemyboys said:


> U making me want birkin more and more!!!!



I hope you get one real soon


----------



## periogirl28

Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911




Superb!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835




Many congrats, lovely bag and SA! I hope you've calmed down by now, haha! 
USD10k isn't a lot? Wow.


----------



## ghoztz

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835



It must be your lucky day with the Hermès angel looking after you.  Your B is stunning!! Cnongrats!!


----------



## Monceau

megt10 said:


> Everything is gorgeous. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> You look stunning.



Thanks, Hun!



Sarah_sarah said:


> I posted this pic in another thread. But this time it's an action shot of RC Constance wallet. It works great as a clutch and lucky guy went to Basel indoors. Adding some photos of the two cutties, maybe they also love H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175030
> View attachment 3175031
> View attachment 3175032


Oh wow, lucky you! Such a gorgeous wallet and a great event to highlight it!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! U look amazing head to toe!!! Love ur boots, box K and of course that PC shawl! Cousins with u on the shawl. I just got another CW of the perspective



Thank you! Love the PC, such an easy piece to wear, great minds think alike!



texasgirliegirl said:


> Not many things more beautiful than a BBK with GHW.....
> Love your outfit



Thank you! Always worth returning to the classics.



Sarah_sarah said:


> Perfect. [emoji173]&#65039; love it.



Thank you so much!



periogirl28 said:


> Superb!



Merci, dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chloesam

Rami00 said:


> Batman and I went shopping today to pick up Cartier JUC!




Lucky you Rami!  Congrats! I tried it on in Paris 3 weeks ago. Maybe I will be lucky enough to get it for Christmas. Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Chloesam

Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911




Absolute perfection Monceau!


----------



## HeatherL

.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835




Fabulous bag. Really lucky and awesome SA! Congrats.


----------



## MrsWYK

Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911




Stunning look!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> I posted this pic in another thread. But this time it's an action shot of RC Constance wallet. It works great as a clutch and lucky guy went to Basel indoors. Adding some photos of the two cutties, maybe they also love H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175030
> View attachment 3175031
> View attachment 3175032




Beautiful C wallet!


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428




The posts here are moving really fast. Love all the action pics. Morning MrsWYK. Love your bolide. Is it blue atoll?


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428




What a lovely bolide (Blue Atoll?)! You look fabulous!! Happy Monday to you too. [emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> The posts here are moving really fast. Love all the action pics. Morning MrsWYK. Love your bolide. Is it blue atoll?




Good morning to you! Great minds think (ask) alike! [emoji16] I was typing my message at the time!! [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428




With such a gorgeous bag in tow can I join u in the humming pls [emoji12]... Beautiful color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835



Congrats on this beautiful B! Looking forward to more action shots.




Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911



Looking so chic! BBK is a beauty.




Sarah_sarah said:


> I posted this pic in another thread. But this time it's an action shot of RC Constance wallet. It works great as a clutch and lucky guy went to Basel indoors. Adding some photos of the two cutties, maybe they also love H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175030
> View attachment 3175031
> View attachment 3175032



Thanks for the pics! Love the pop of color of RC.


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> The posts here are moving really fast. Love all the action pics. Morning MrsWYK. Love your bolide. Is it blue atoll?



Yes. It is such a happy colour.


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> What a lovely bolide (Blue Atoll?)! You look fabulous!! Happy Monday to you too. [emoji170]



Thank you! It is Blue Atoll.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsWYK said:


> Thank you! It is Blue Atoll.



Lovely colour! And you wear it so well!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428



Such a pretty color! Great to counter the blues. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Christofle

MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428



Absolutely gorgeous! My favourite H bag in my second favourite colour. 

Have a fab start to your week!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> The posts here are moving really fast. Love all the action pics. Morning MrsWYK. Love your bolide. Is it blue atoll?





Kat.Lee said:


> What a lovely bolide (Blue Atoll?)! You look fabulous!! Happy Monday to you too. [emoji170]





eternallove4bag said:


> With such a gorgeous bag in tow can I join u in the humming pls [emoji12]... Beautiful color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Haha, we'll all posting around the same time. Good morning and evening to you, dear friends!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you! Great minds think (ask) alike! [emoji16] I was typing my message at the time!! [emoji4]




Hi a very good morning to you beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Haha, we'll all posting around the same time. Good morning and evening to you, dear friends!




Good evening Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] and a very good morning to u PrestigeH and Kat.Lee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Yes. It is such a happy colour.




Yes it is. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Haha, we'll all posting around the same time. Good morning and evening to you, dear friends!




Hi Moirai. Ha ha. Same to u too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Haha, we'll all posting around the same time. Good morning and evening to you, dear friends!







PrestigeH said:


> Hi a very good morning to you beautiful.







eternallove4bag said:


> Good evening Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] and a very good morning to u PrestigeH and Kat.Lee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




SO happy to start my day with beautiful thoughts of you all, my dear tpf friends!! Same to you all![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely colour! And you wear it so well!!



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## MrsWYK

Moirai said:


> Such a pretty color! Great to counter the blues. Have a wonderful day!



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## MrsWYK

Christofle said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! My favourite H bag in my second favourite colour.
> 
> Have a fab start to your week!



Thanks! Have a great week ahead too!


----------



## Hermesianne

ari said:


> major congrats! Wow !!!!! Everything is gorgeous! The b is simply amazing and the boots are fantastic!





ccc1 said:


> big congrats on all your gorgeous h items purchased in hk.





monceau said:


> what a gorgeous b! Lovely goodies, all. I see that we are boot twins!





hummingbird1 said:


> gorgeous b and i just love the sandals!


Thanks all sweeties!!!
Cant wait to hang out with those luxury babies
The boots are really really nice  they come with the GHW omg
but still a bit hot to wear boots in HK now


----------



## doves75

Omg!! 12 days and 766 posts later....this thread moves so fast !! Thank you for sharing all beautiful actions pic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ali_Andee

Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835




Gorgeous haul!!! Congrats all all these lovelies!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Sarah_sarah said:


> I posted this pic in another thread. But this time it's an action shot of RC Constance wallet. It works great as a clutch and lucky guy went to Basel indoors. Adding some photos of the two cutties, maybe they also love H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175030
> View attachment 3175031
> View attachment 3175032




Gorgeous c!  I bet those hotties love h...or at least in my dreams they do!  Thanks for posting.  Glad there are tpf tennis fans here


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428




Monday's are tolerable with that gorgeous bag!  So pretty and you look wonderful as well!  Have a great Monday!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911




Love this look...listing after this box look combo!  You look stunning...welcome fall!


----------



## MrsWYK

LaenaLovely said:


> Monday's are tolerable with that gorgeous bag!  So pretty and you look wonderful as well!  Have a great Monday!



Thank you!


----------



## loves

Action pic of me taking an action pic! Courtesy of mspiggy 
[emoji193][emoji200] and a shoutout to the Dior SAs in Marina bay sands ;best service ever[emoji294]&#65039;


----------



## Hermesianne

megt10 said:


> everything is gorgeous. Congratulations.





eternallove4bag said:


> many many congratulations!!! What a gorgeous bag and i so have my eyes on those shoes





love_couture said:


> major congratulations to your newly addition!





hgt said:


> major congrats!!! And it's a b30!!!





periogirl28 said:


> many congrats, lovely bag and sa! I hope you've calmed down by now, haha!
> Usd10k isn't a lot? Wow.





ghoztz said:


> it must be your lucky day with the hermès angel looking after you.  Your b is stunning!! Cnongrats!!


Thank you all sweeties~
Nah actually I was never shop in any H store before this Oct. you know...The Game..
Anyway I purchased around USD8300 in 2 times, the 2nd time(last night) when i was checking out, 
my SA asked "Do you want any B or K? If you purchase another HKD50,000 on our clothing, you may grab a B/K *RIGHT AWAY NOW*." 
and, that was how i grab the B30 home last night
you know what, otw to H yesterday, i was just talking to my bf about this color with GHW is really stunning 
do i also need to buy lottery today:lolots:


Maybe our SAs are working hard on their year end bonus? 
Truly hope we ladies can get what we want in H within this year!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Action pic of me taking an action pic! Courtesy of mspiggy
> [emoji193][emoji200] and a shoutout to the Dior SAs in Marina bay sands ;best service ever[emoji294]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3175520




Love this action in action shot! Such a fun way to see the two beauties. And you look fabulous!


----------



## Rami00

Chloesam said:


> Lucky you Rami!  Congrats! I tried it on in Paris 3 weeks ago. Maybe I will be lucky enough to get it for Christmas. Gorgeous on you!


Thank you! Hopefully.. We'd be twinsies soon 


MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428


Beautiful. What size is it?


Ali_Andee said:


> Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]


Étain looks so pretty. Gray perfection.


----------



## MrsWYK

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! Hopefully.. We'd be twinsies soon
> 
> Beautiful. What size is it?
> 
> Étain looks so pretty. Gray perfection.



It's size 31 in Clemence.


----------



## Hermesianne

Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous bag. Really lucky and awesome SA! Congrats.





Moirai said:


> Congrats on this beautiful B! Looking forward to more action shots.



Thanks darling!
let me dress up first haha


----------



## PrestigeH

Ali_Andee said:


> Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]




Handsome looking bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> Action pic of me taking an action pic! Courtesy of mspiggy
> [emoji193][emoji200] and a shoutout to the Dior SAs in Marina bay sands ;best service ever[emoji294]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3175520




Hi Loves. U look great.


----------



## ari

Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911



Stunning! The leather looks so amazing!


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> I posted this pic in another thread. But this time it's an action shot of RC Constance wallet. It works great as a clutch and lucky guy went to Basel indoors. Adding some photos of the two cutties, maybe they also love H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175030
> View attachment 3175031
> View attachment 3175032


Looking great Sarah!


----------



## Kat.Lee

So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!! 
Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post : 

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermesianne

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646



OMG Kat u look so elegance!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646




Speechless. Wow wow wow. Perfect 100 X 100.


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646



One word- GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Ali_Andee said:


> Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]




Yes. Agreed. She's perfect! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Action pic of me taking an action pic! Courtesy of mspiggy
> [emoji193][emoji200] and a shoutout to the Dior SAs in Marina bay sands ;best service ever[emoji294]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3175520



This must be the only in action action pic I have ever seen here! Hi loves!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835



Congrats *Hermesianne* !! I know that it is super hard to score a B in HK.  What a beautiful offer and loving the rest of the H goodies you got.

Enjoy her in good health and let's see some action pics.


----------



## ari

MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428



très jolie!


----------



## ari

Ali_Andee said:


> Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]



she is a beauty! I need a bag in this color! gorgeous!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646



Kat! this is totaly amazing! love this bag! she is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## chiaoapple

Ali_Andee said:


> Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]



Elegant!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermesianne said:


> OMG Kat u look so elegance!







PrestigeH said:


> Speechless. Wow wow wow. Perfect 100 X 100.







MrsWYK said:


> One word- GORGEOUS!!







ari said:


> Kat! this is totaly amazing! love this bag! she is gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank you all for your kind comments and love! [emoji8]


----------



## chiaoapple

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646



Amazing as always! We are near K twins, swapping out the VIF for dark green. And your Rodeo is the perfect match~~


----------



## chiaoapple

Covert shot of my sister's B25 in lavender (I think it's called Cyclamen, discontinued colour, which is a real shame!) chevre leather. She is making herself overflowingly useful!


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Covert shot of my sister's B25 in lavender (I think it's called Cyclamen, discontinued colour, which is a real shame!) chevre leather. She is making herself overflowingly useful!




Nice purple. Chevre really takes on colour so well.


----------



## Blue Rain

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646




Very lovely and you wear it well with the matching sophisticated dress.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> Covert shot of my sister's B25 in lavender (I think it's called Cyclamen, discontinued colour, which is a real shame!) chevre leather. She is making herself overflowingly useful!



very beautiful color!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> Amazing as always! We are near K twins, swapping out the VIF for dark green. And your Rodeo is the perfect match~~



Thank you. Honoured to be your almost bag twin! I can imagine yours is fabulous as well. 



Blue Rain said:


> Very lovely and you wear it well with the matching sophisticated dress.



Thank you so much for your kind compliment.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ali_Andee said:


> Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]



I have only etain on my brains these days!!! Thank u for posting this beauty[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> Action pic of me taking an action pic! Courtesy of mspiggy
> [emoji193][emoji200] and a shoutout to the Dior SAs in Marina bay sands ;best service ever[emoji294]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3175520



So cute!!! Love ur beautiful shawl loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646



Omg!!! First of all HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Kat.Lee on getting this beauty!! PERFECT COLOR PERFECT HARDWARE[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; .... And did u say 22 years old!!!! Omg!!! She looks brand sparkling new!!! And of course even though the bag looks amazing by herself YOU my dear make it look even more BEAUTIFUL[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what amazing style u have!!! Head to toe PERFECTION [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chiaoapple said:


> Covert shot of my sister's B25 in lavender (I think it's called Cyclamen, discontinued colour, which is a real shame!) chevre leather. She is making herself overflowingly useful!




What beautiful color! Can't believe it's been discontinued!


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646


She is stunning Kat.Lee, and looks so young!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646



Pure perfection!


----------



## atomic110

Hermesianne said:


> Hi sweeties!
> Cant help myself calming down!!!
> These were what i just grabbed back home today from H shop in HongKong(yes im HongKonger living in HK)!!!
> My SA she is ttly my angel!!!
> Coz i DONT even need to wait my B!
> This was just the 2nd time I shopped in this shop,
> plus i didnt spend much(ard USD$10,000 only) OMGOMGOMG
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174834
> 
> View attachment 3174835




wow, u r the lucky one! I know it's hard to score B in HK and u got it in one go!






Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911






looking elegant! I miss Autumn /winter! Where I live now only have sunny day and raining day, lol...




Sarah_sarah said:


> I posted this pic in another thread. But this time it's an action shot of RC Constance wallet. It works great as a clutch and lucky guy went to Basel indoors. Adding some photos of the two cutties, maybe they also love H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175030
> View attachment 3175031
> View attachment 3175032



Beautiful! Ur Constance wallet making me envy... lol






MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428



I bet ur Monday is not 'so blue' after all, u r looking so cheerful !







Ali_Andee said:


> Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]




yes, looking perfect to me 






loves said:


> Action pic of me taking an action pic! Courtesy of mspiggy
> [emoji193][emoji200] and a shoutout to the Dior SAs in Marina bay sands ;best service ever[emoji294]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3175520




that's a cute action photo!






Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646



Gosh... u score another beauty and it's true stunning.. I am curious with ur closet now, haha...


----------



## atomic110

totally "submerged" into H world...  &#128521;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! First of all HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Kat.Lee on getting this beauty!! PERFECT COLOR PERFECT HARDWARE[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; .... And did u say 22 years old!!!! Omg!!! She looks brand sparkling new!!! And of course even though the bag looks amazing by herself YOU my dear make it look even more BEAUTIFUL[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what amazing style u have!!! Head to toe PERFECTION [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much dear. HUGS + KISSES! 



the petite lady said:


> She is stunning Kat.Lee, and looks so young!



Thank you so much. 



Rami00 said:


> Pure perfection!



Appreciate it dear. 



atomic110 said:


> Gosh... u score another beauty and it's true stunning.. I am curious with ur closet now, haha...



Thanks a lot. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ari

Today taking miss Raisin to work.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646



WOWOWOW!!!!!  This is stunning all around!  Beautuiful!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.



Beautiful and usual, Ari!  I love this whole look.


----------



## Sienna220

ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.


You look great! Nice ensemble!


----------



## periogirl28

chiaoapple said:


> Covert shot of my sister's B25 in lavender (I think it's called Cyclamen, discontinued colour, which is a real shame!) chevre leather. She is making herself overflowingly useful!



Wow lucky I never knew they made 25B when Cyclamen Chèvre was in production. Rare indeed!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.



Gorgeous Ms. Bolide [emoji173]&#65039; ari love ur coordinated outfit[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> totally "submerged" into H world...  [emoji6]




Nice shot!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.


 
I love how your twillies pick up the color of your top. Beautiful details. Monday is almost over lol


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> totally "submerged" into H world...  &#128521;


 Awesome shot. Thank you for posting


ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.


 You always look gorgeous Ari.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> I love how your twillies pick up the color of your top. Beautiful details. Monday is almost over lol



Thanks, Rami!  End of the day can't come soon enough...  Hope your start of the week is wonderful!


----------



## birkin10600

anpanmanlover said:


> So beautiful collections.





ari said:


> Omg! What amazing colors!





ari said:


> Welcome back! Hopefully everything will be fine! Lovely watch!





Kat.Lee said:


> Good to have you back in action! Hope your brother is getting better! Lovely collection and the arm candy!


Thank you beautiful ladies! I appreciate your comments.


----------



## birkin10600

chiaoapple said:


> Such an amazing collection! May I ask the colour of the B in the front right -- is it rose shocking? Just beautiful.





LaenaLovely said:


> Omg...drooling.  This is too fabulous.





eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful pink[emoji176][emoji176] twillies and clic H looks fabulous too!!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! Ur collection of B's and K's r GORGEOUS!! What an amazing array of colors!!! Totally digging the stack of orange boxes in the background too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Ur C wallet is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Moirai said:


> Beautiful watch, jewelry, and WOW, those bags! Look at that tower of H boxes, love it!





Monceau said:


> I hope your brother is feeling better. Love the Kelly watch, and such a special strap!
> 
> 
> 
> I. DIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Exquisite!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous B! Lovely goodies, all. I see that we are boot twins!



Thank you fabulous ladies! You are all so nice and kind!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.




LOVE IT my Tpf bestie [emoji7][emoji7]! Love the contrast of yellow and blue and goes so well with ur t-shirt too!!! BEAUTIFUL [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I love how your twillies pick up the color of your top. Beautiful details. Monday is almost over lol




Haha! Didn't see ur comment before I posted mine! So agree with u dear rami always[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...


----------



## megt10

Once again so far behind. Someone asked for an action shot of the Toolbox 20 that I recently purchased so here it is.


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646




gorgeous k,


----------



## bluenavy

MrsWYK said:


> Singing the Monday blues..... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175428


 
very pretty color


----------



## bluenavy

Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911


 
love your k


----------



## birkin10600

Rami00 said:


> Divine collection


Thank you! You always look fabulous with your B!



Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646


Such a great K. It's like it was made yesterday. Lucky girl!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Once again so far behind. Someone asked for an action shot of the Toolbox 20 that I recently purchased so here it is.




&#65039;Gorgeous Meg [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; misha looks super cute too[emoji8][emoji8] beautiful toolbox! Hope ur toe is healing well


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.




Lovely outfit. Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> &#65039;Gorgeous Meg [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; misha looks super cute too[emoji8][emoji8] beautiful toolbox! Hope ur toe is healing well



Thank you so much! You are always so kind. The toe is healing well and I am ready for the next one on Friday.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> LOVE IT my Tpf bestie [emoji7][emoji7]! Love the contrast of yellow and blue and goes so well with ur t-shirt too!!! BEAUTIFUL [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks!!!  Needed some sunny colors this Monday!  Hope you had a great one.


----------



## LaenaLovely

megt10 said:


> Once again so far behind. Someone asked for an action shot of the Toolbox 20 that I recently purchased so here it is.




Meg you look wonderful and so cheerful snuggling your pup!  Thanks for sharing...love love that toolbox.


----------



## MSO13

atomic110 said:


> totally "submerged" into H world...  [emoji6]




great photo!!


----------



## MSO13

ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.




so ladylike Ari, your photos make me want to wear skirts and heels everyday!!


----------



## MSO13

GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss! 

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Once again so far behind. Someone asked for an action shot of the Toolbox 20 that I recently purchased so here it is.


Thanks Megt10!  I believe I was one of the tpfer asking for the action shots!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much! You are always so kind. The toe is healing well and I am ready for the next one on Friday.




All the best for Friday dear Meg [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169




Absolutely ADORE ur bandana and seriously that etain K is TDF!! It's totally on my list[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... One day [emoji6]


----------



## doves75

chiaoapple said:


> Covert shot of my sister's B25 in lavender (I think it's called Cyclamen, discontinued colour, which is a real shame!) chevre leather. She is making herself overflowingly useful!




Very pretty color [emoji171][emoji171]



ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.



Have a good day at work miss ari [emoji106]&#127996;



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.




Pretty blue [emoji170]



megt10 said:


> Once again so far behind. Someone asked for an action shot of the Toolbox 20 that I recently purchased so here it is.




Great action shot megt10 [emoji106]&#127996;



MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169




I like this PdV may I know they're item number MrsOwen? It's marine color right? Thanks


----------



## MrsWYK

ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.



Love your look! Everything from head to toes matches so well.


----------



## MrsWYK

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.



You have a beautiful B to keep you company!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169




MrsO - you look fantastic!  Love this bandana with your beautiful k!


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsWYK said:


> You have a beautiful B to keep you company!




Thanks mrswyk!


----------



## MrsWYK

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3176270



I love how you tied the little bow at the end of your scarf! So pretty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3176270




Beautiful rich purples!  Happy regal Monday!


----------



## MrsWYK

MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169



Beautiful K! Very elegant! It's good to be the boss!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> totally "submerged" into H world...  [emoji6]




Love this shot. What a cool ambience. Awesome to see it. Thank you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.




Such an elegant look ari. LOVE it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> WOWOWOW!!!!!  This is stunning all around!  Beautuiful!



Thank you so much for your kind comments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.




Love your B and your new twillies. They compliment one another!


----------



## Kat.Lee

bluenavy said:


> love your k



Thank you. 


birkin10600 said:


> Such a great K. It's like it was made yesterday. Lucky girl!



Thank you so much. I'm very blessed.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Once again so far behind. Someone asked for an action shot of the Toolbox 20 that I recently purchased so here it is.



It looks gorgeous on you meg!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169



Fabulous look MrsOwen!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3176270




Another cheerful look to brighten up a possible dreadful Monday! You look fabulous!! [emoji171]


----------



## Hermesianne

atomic110 said:


> wow, u r the lucky one! I know it's hard to score B in HK and u got it in one go!


Thanks pretty
im also curious how come i was allowed to get this stunning B at once.....
the main point is, my SA even offered me quite alot choices!!!
B30...B35....K28...K32....
Bleu Atoll....Noir....Tabac(sth like that)...and bleu sth also.....
mostly came with PHW.
she was like blablablablabla, i couldn't remember all of'em

btw, it was really a coincidence.
otw to H, i was talking to my bf about those light blue Bs with GHW were matched perfectly.
so, that was how i got my newborn BAB


----------



## birkin10600

MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169



Beautiful K! Love this color with ghw!


----------



## megt10

LaenaLovely said:


> Meg you look wonderful and so cheerful snuggling your pup!  Thanks for sharing...love love that toolbox.


Thank you. Misha has had me home the last several days because of the toe surgery so he was quite unhappy about me leaving him for awhile today.


MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169


You look stunning.


HGT said:


> Thanks Megt10!  I believe I was one of the tpfer asking for the action shots!



You are welcome. I am really loving the bag. It has encouraged me to go through my bags a 2nd time and send a lot more of them to the real real.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> All the best for Friday dear Meg [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you so much.


doves75 said:


> Very pretty color [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day at work miss ari [emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty blue [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great action shot megt10 [emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this PdV may I know they're item number MrsOwen? It's marine color right? Thanks


Thank you. I love the PdV too. It is one of my favorite.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3176270


Beautiful scarf. Looks great on you and with your outfit.


Kat.Lee said:


> It looks gorgeous on you meg!


Aww, thanks so much Kat.


----------



## princess621

Ali_Andee said:


> Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]




Stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## princess621

atomic110 said:


> totally "submerged" into H world...  [emoji6]




Cool! May I ask where this is?


----------



## princess621

Monceau said:


> Finally experiencing a bit of fall weather today. My first opportunity this season to wear cashmere and boots!
> 
> Perspective Cavaliere 100CS, BBK and Black Box Jumping boots.
> View attachment 3174910
> 
> View attachment 3174911




You are stunning!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Another cheerful look to brighten up a possible dreadful Monday! You look fabulous!! [emoji171]



Coming from a stylish like you *Kat*, I'm humbled !! 



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Thank you. I love the PdV too. It is one of my favorite.
> 
> Beautiful scarf. Looks great on you and with your outfit.
> 
> Aww, thanks so much Kat.



*Megt*, I know you're fully recovered from your small operation.  Love your TB. I've seen a lot of black TB lately and I'm getting enabled !!  Watching my money tree more tonight !



LaenaLovely said:


> Beautiful rich purples!  Happy regal Monday!



*LaenaLovely* - I'm so casual as compared with your lovely ensemble !! My Mondays are usually 12 hours stuck in my office with little breaks in between. And it is month end too today, ahhhh..... The least I can do is a H scarf to keep me happy and warm.



MrsWYK said:


> I love how you tied the little bow at the end of your scarf! So pretty!



*MrsWYK*, I use a horn scarf ring and loop both ends thru the holes.  It is so easy. You should give it a try.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Action on the bus


----------



## LaenaLovely

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I love the PdV too. It is one of my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf. Looks great on you and with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks so much Kat.




Hope you are feeling better post surgery very soon!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3176594
> 
> 
> Action on the bus




Ohhh...I just love the way gold looks with orange.  So snappy and bright! May I ask what csgm that is?  It's just beautiful!


----------



## LaenaLovely

chkpfbeliever said:


> Coming from a stylish like you *Kat*, I'm humbled !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Megt*, I know you're fully recovered from your small operation.  Love your TB. I've seen a lot of black TB lately and I'm getting enabled !!  Watching my money tree more tonight !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LaenaLovely* - I'm so casual as compared with your lovely ensemble !! My Mondays are usually 12 hours stuck in my office with little breaks in between. And it is month end too today, ahhhh..... The least I can do is a H scarf to keep me happy and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MrsWYK*, I use a horn scarf ring and loop both ends thru the holes.  It is so easy. You should give it a try.




I hear you on the 12 hour days and month end!  Yuck!  At least you have beautiful H to keep you company.  For casual and comfy you look so put together and smart.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LaenaLovely said:


> Ohhh...I just love the way gold looks with orange.  So snappy and bright! May I ask what csgm that is?  It's just beautiful!




Thank you! It's Brandenburgs cw potiron/orange/soleil


----------



## ari

Sienna220 said:


> You look great! Nice ensemble!


Thank You Sienna!


eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous Ms. Bolide [emoji173]&#65039; ari love ur coordinated outfit[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> eternallove Thank You!
> 
> 
> Nice shot!!!





Rami00 said:


> Awesome shot. Thank you for posting
> 
> You always look gorgeous Ari.


Thank You Rami!



Love_Couture said:


> Lovely outfit. Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;


Love_Couture, Thank You!



MrsOwen3 said:


> so ladylike Ari, your photos make me want to wear skirts and heels everyday!!


MrsOwen Thank You!


doves75 said:


> Very pretty color [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day at work miss ari [emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty blue [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great action shot megt10 [emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this PdV may I know they're item number MrsOwen? It's marine color right? Thanks


doves, Thank You

Dear Ladies, you are so kind!


----------



## marbella8

MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169



You wear that bandana so well, I love it on you, and who can ever tire of that K, it's contrast stitching and ghw!!!!!!!! Love it, you look awesome!


----------



## marbella8

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3176270



Love the pinks and purples!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.


*Love the bright colors! and that beautiful B!*



megt10 said:


> Once again so far behind. Someone asked for an action shot of the Toolbox 20 that I recently purchased so here it is.


*megt you look fantastic - always! toolbox is really cute in that size.*



MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> *Love this GM bandana and the beautiful K! I can say that you are the boss, but even the bass has to sneak out sometimes!
> *
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169





chkpfbeliever said:


> Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> _Lovely look for any day of the week!_
> 
> View attachment 3176270





Kat.Lee said:


> Such an elegant look ari. LOVE it.


*Thank You Kat!*



ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3176594
> 
> 
> Action on the bus


*mmmm, love the orange*!


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.



Great outfit for work, beautiful






LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.




lovely blue B with bright twillies






megt10 said:


> Once again so far behind. Someone asked for an action shot of the Toolbox 20 that I recently purchased so here it is.




nice shot






MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169




ur bandana look is so cool




chkpfbeliever said:


> Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3176270



like how u tie the knot


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Nice shot!!!










Rami00 said:


> Awesome shot. Thank you for posting







MrsOwen3 said:


> great photo!!







Kat.Lee said:


> Love this shot. What a cool ambience. Awesome to see it. Thank you.



Thanks all for your kind words &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

princess621 said:


> Cool! May I ask where this is?



Thanks *princess621*. It's taken at Hermes Leather Forever Exhibition at MBS. Very nice designed event, hope u have a chance to visit it too &#128522;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ari said:


> *Love the bright colors! and that beautiful B!*
> 
> 
> *megt you look fantastic - always! toolbox is really cute in that size.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank You Kat!*
> 
> 
> *mmmm, love the orange*!




Thanks, me too


----------



## atomic110

Hermesianne said:


> Thanks pretty
> im also curious how come i was allowed to get this stunning B at once.....
> the main point is, my SA even offered me quite alot choices!!!
> B30...B35....K28...K32....
> Bleu Atoll....Noir....Tabac(sth like that)...and bleu sth also.....
> mostly came with PHW.
> she was like blablablablabla, i couldn't remember all of'em
> 
> btw, it was really a coincidence.
> otw to H, i was talking to my bf about those light blue Bs with GHW were matched perfectly.
> so, that was how i got my newborn BAB



U r such a lucky gal... so Envy... &#128521;
Enjoy ur newborn and show us more mod shots


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3176270



Love the different shades of purple chkpbeliever! So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;



ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3176594
> 
> 
> Action on the bus




Wow! I love ur shawl ThingumyPoppy!!!What a fab color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Currently on the hunt to add an orange to my collection [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> *Love the bright colors! and that beautiful B!*
> 
> 
> *megt you look fantastic - always! toolbox is really cute in that size.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank You Kat!*
> 
> 
> *mmmm, love the orange*!



Thanks, Ari!  Hope you are having a great week.  Always look forward to your fab mod shots...my fashion inspiration!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you! It's Brandenburgs cw potiron/orange/soleil




Oh!  I don't normally care for Brandenburgs when I see it online, but lately I've been seeing all these gorgeous mod shots and it really looks spectacular!  Officially a Brandenburgs convert after this pic!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Love your B and your new twillies. They compliment one another!




Thank you Kat lee!  Coming from your h royalty it means a lot


----------



## MSO13

doves75 said:


> Very pretty color [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good day at work miss ari [emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty blue [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great action shot megt10 [emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this PdV may I know they're item number MrsOwen? It's marine color right? Thanks



Hi Doves, yes it's Marine. Here's the CW from last year when I was hunting for it. Hope you find it!
Marine/Noir/Blanc 292502S 16


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh!  I don't normally care for Brandenburgs when I see it online, but lately I've been seeing all these gorgeous mod shots and it really looks spectacular!  Officially a Brandenburgs convert after this pic!







eternallove4bag said:


> Love the different shades of purple chkpbeliever! So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I love ur shawl ThingumyPoppy!!!What a fab color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Currently on the hunt to add an orange to my collection [emoji6][emoji6]




Thank you so much both of you! Brandenbourgs is one of my favorite prints


----------



## LaenaLovely

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you so much both of you! Brandenbourgs is one of my favorite prints



Thanks so much for sharing!  Clearly, I'm a dunce who didn't see its potential! .


----------



## Rami00

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3176594
> 
> 
> Action on the bus


 
Lovely action shot! I love the cw you chose for your brandebourgs.


----------



## Rami00

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you so much both of you! Brandenbourgs is one of my favorite prints


 


LaenaLovely said:


> Oh!  I don't normally care for Brandenburgs when I see it online, but lately I've been seeing all these gorgeous mod shots and it really looks spectacular!  Officially a Brandenburgs convert after this pic!


 
Brandebourgs is one of my favorite prints too! I remember seeing it on the back page of H catalogue and it was  .  Laena you have to check it out in person.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rami00 said:


> Lovely action shot! I love the cw you chose for your brandebourgs.




Thank you!!!


----------



## princess621

atomic110 said:


> Thanks *princess621*. It's taken at Hermes Leather Forever Exhibition at MBS. Very nice designed event, hope u have a chance to visit it too &#128522;


thanks for letting me know! i bet it was a spectacular exhibition!


----------



## MSO13

Tapis Persans silk GM with a non H bag, Celine Box

twins today with Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tapis Persans silk GM with a non H bag, Celine Box
> 
> twins today with Pocketbook Pup!
> View attachment 3176905



Looking great, *MrsO*!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tapis Persans silk GM with a non H bag, Celine Box
> 
> twins today with Pocketbook Pup!
> View attachment 3176905




Omg!! I don't think I can take the beauty and lure of Tapis Persans twice in one day... First Pocketbook Pup and then u MrsOwen[emoji23][emoji23]... Am more of a CSGM kinda gal but this beauty is giving me pause for thought!!! Just a super gorgeous scarf!!! I am so tempted to give silk GM a try just for this stunner [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... U look amazing MrsOwen!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Going for similar color way with my outfit and swap out a Tiger pochett instead. There is some orange and fuchsia so at least it doesn't clash with my busy jacket.  Whoops, the Behapi bracelet is turned upside down ! 

Happy Tuesday to everyone !!


----------



## HGT

Taking Ms. Raisin out!


----------



## chiaoapple

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.



Love the contrast of your yellow top with the B. Great choice of twillies too!


----------



## chiaoapple

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tapis Persans silk GM with a non H bag, Celine Box
> 
> twins today with Pocketbook Pup!
> View attachment 3176905



Just love everything! The shawl is amazing, coat as well.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tapis Persans silk GM with a non H bag, Celine Box
> 
> twins today with Pocketbook Pup!
> View attachment 3176905




Omg! That's an amazing outfit! You look fabulous!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looking great, *MrsO*!



Thanks Vigee! It's nice to see you back!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! I don't think I can take the beauty and lure of Tapis Persans twice in one day... First Pocketbook Pup and then u MrsOwen[emoji23][emoji23]... Am more of a CSGM kinda gal but this beauty is giving me pause for thought!!! Just a super gorgeous scarf!!! I am so tempted to give silk GM a try just for this stunner [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... U look amazing MrsOwen!



You wear your shawls so well you should try a silk GM, the colors are incredibly vibrant. I will say they are slippery so they require a knot usually or I've heard magnets to keep them from moving around too much!



chiaoapple said:


> Just love everything! The shawl is amazing, coat as well.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg! That's an amazing outfit! You look fabulous!



Thanks ladies, the coat is Frame and it's been a dry Fall so far so I've gotten to wear it a lot!


----------



## MSO13

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034



Ms Raisin looks great on you, the size seems perfect!


----------



## Moirai

Ali_Andee said:


> Étain (candy) Kelly joined me for a medical conference this morning. She's a couple years old but still looks perfect[emoji7]



Kelly is perfect! Have a great time in Vegas.




loves said:


> Action pic of me taking an action pic! Courtesy of mspiggy
> [emoji193][emoji200] and a shoutout to the Dior SAs in Marina bay sands ;best service ever[emoji294]&#65039;
> View attachment 3175520



Great action shot! You look beautiful, love your dress and scarf.




Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> View attachment 3175646



So pretty! Love your Kelly and dress!




chiaoapple said:


> Covert shot of my sister's B25 in lavender (I think it's called Cyclamen, discontinued colour, which is a real shame!) chevre leather. She is making herself overflowingly useful!



Your sister is very lucky to own this beautiful B and in chevre too.




atomic110 said:


> totally "submerged" into H world...  &#128521;



This is such a cool pic! Thanks for sharing.




ari said:


> Today taking miss Raisin to work.



You look fabulous! Love Raisin!


----------



## Evita98

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034


I love raisin! So pretty.
What is leather your kelly?


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Once again so far behind. Someone asked for an action shot of the Toolbox 20 that I recently purchased so here it is.



Toolbox looks perfect with your lovely outfit.



MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169



Love this!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Another comfortable outfit for Monday. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3176270



Beautiful colorful scarf, great for Monday blues. Love the knot.



ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3176594
> 
> Action on the bus



Gorgeous orange!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Tapis Persans silk GM with a non H bag, Celine Box
> twins today with Pocketbook Pup!
> View attachment 3176905



Gorgeous outfit. You look amazing!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Going for similar color way with my outfit and swap out a Tiger pochett instead. There is some orange and fuchsia so at least it doesn't clash with my busy jacket.  Whoops, the Behapi bracelet is turned upside down !
> Happy Tuesday to everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176943



Another beautiful silk! Looking fabulous!


----------



## Moirai

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034



Love your Raisin Kelly and your outfit...looking gorgeous!


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Toolbox looks perfect with your lovely outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colorful scarf, great for Monday blues. Love the knot.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous orange!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit. You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful silk! Looking fabulous!



Thanks Moirai, I've been having fun posting action shots!!


----------



## HGT

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ms Raisin looks great on you, the size seems perfect!




Thanks MrsOwen,
Love all your scarves and Ms. GT


----------



## HGT

Evita98 said:


> I love raisin! So pretty.
> 
> What is leather your kelly?




Thanks! It's Togo! 



Moirai said:


> Love your Raisin Kelly and your outfit...looking gorgeous!



Thanks Moirai!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ccc1

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034


Your Raisin is TDF. It looks great on you. Could you please tell me the size? TIA


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.



Love how you matched the twillies to your B and shirt.


----------



## HGT

Ccc1 said:


> Your Raisin is TDF. It looks great on you. Could you please tell me the size? TIA




Thanks Ccc1!  It's 28.


----------



## MrsWYK

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034



You look so chic! Love everything!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Moirai said:


> Toolbox looks perfect with your lovely outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colorful scarf, great for Monday blues. Love the knot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous orange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit. You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful silk! Looking fabulous!




Thank you


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3175993
> 
> Dressing up this blue b with some new CR bright twillies...off to a very late lunch...long Monday morning.




I love your yellow blouse over your blue B.  Is that blue Lin ?


----------



## HGT

MrsWYK said:


> You look so chic! Love everything!




Thanks MrsWYK!


----------



## Kyokei

Here is my H in action for the day


----------



## Love_Couture

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034




Very beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji171]


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169



Love the Look ! Great blues and beige !


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> Here is my H in action for the day



Wow! Super!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> So thrilled to share with you my over joy of this unicorn to me!!
> Vintage Kelly 32 Sellier Box leather tri-colour : Rough H, Rough VIF & Indigo. This beauty is 22 years old. Can you believe it? More picture of her in a separate post :
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29388355
> 
> View attachment 3175646



Great combination of colors ! Everything very sophisticated


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> Here is my H in action for the day



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> Going for similar color way with my outfit and swap out a Tiger pochett instead. There is some orange and fuchsia so at least it doesn't clash with my busy jacket.  Whoops, the Behapi bracelet is turned upside down !
> 
> Happy Tuesday to everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176943


Very cute pochett! The jacket is fabulous !


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034



raisin on a Kelly- dreamy! Love how you combined it with black and white!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

I join the shawl action today))


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh!  I don't normally care for Brandenburgs when I see it online, but lately I've been seeing all these gorgeous mod shots and it really looks spectacular!  Officially a Brandenburgs convert after this pic!



LaenaLovely, the above picture was for you - enabling you)))


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tapis Persans silk GM with a non H bag, Celine Box
> 
> twins today with Pocketbook Pup!
> View attachment 3176905



MrsOwen, love the colors- amazing outfit!


----------



## susiana

B30 making friend with LV charm


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I join the shawl action today))







ari said:


> LaenaLovely, the above picture was for you - enabling you)))




Love your CW ari. 
@LaenalLovely : May I join the enabling fun! We still need *Rami* and *eternallove4bag* for a group enabling action force! [emoji4]


----------



## ellietilly

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034




Gorgeous, love a raisin K


----------



## ellietilly

Kyokei said:


> Here is my H in action for the day




Fabulous colours


----------



## Kat.Lee

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3176594
> 
> 
> Action on the bus




The colour looks fabulous with your skin tone!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you Kat lee!  Coming from your h royalty it means a lot




Thank you dear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tapis Persans silk GM with a non H bag, Celine Box
> 
> twins today with Pocketbook Pup!
> View attachment 3176905




Very cool look. Modern chic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Going for similar color way with my outfit and swap out a Tiger pochett instead. There is some orange and fuchsia so at least it doesn't clash with my busy jacket.  Whoops, the Behapi bracelet is turned upside down !
> 
> Happy Tuesday to everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176943




I like this comfortable look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034




You look gorgeous in this entire outfit and of course you fabulous Raisin K28!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> So pretty! Love your Kelly and dress!




Thank you so much Moirai.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Here is my H in action for the day



Love this very eye catching colour shawl. I spy very long nails. Are they for Halloween?![emoji4][emoji2]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great combination of colors ! Everything very sophisticated




Thank you so much Mobmops! [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> B30 making friend with LV charm




Looks like they are having fun together.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> The colour looks fabulous with your skin tone!




Thank you


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> Love your CW ari.
> @LaenalLovely : May I join the enabling fun! We still need *Rami* and *eternallove4bag* for a group enabling action force! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177314







ari said:


> I join the shawl action today))




Lovely Brandebourgss!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I join the shawl action today))







Kat.Lee said:


> Love your CW ari.
> @LaenalLovely : May I join the enabling fun! We still need *Rami* and *eternallove4bag* for a group enabling action force! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177314




Wow! Simply stunning ladies! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Simply stunning ladies! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you so much *PP*.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Lovely Brandebourgss!




Thank you *ThingumyPoppy*.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love your CW ari.
> @LaenalLovely : May I join the enabling fun! We still need *Rami* and *eternallove4bag* for a group enabling action force! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177314



yours is fantastic Kat! love it!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Simply stunning ladies! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank You Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## ari

susiana said:


> B30 making friend with LV charm



Black and cold is such a classic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177356




Apology to everyone. Have been really busy. Been watching all the posts still. Kat I love this arrangement. The box leather is so pretty.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Apology to everyone. Have been really busy. Been watching all the posts still. Kat I love this arrangement. The box leather is so pretty.



It's ok. Welcome back. 
Thank you so much *PH*. I agree with you. More on your list I suppose![emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> It's ok. Welcome back.
> Thank you so much *PH*. I agree with you. More on your list I suppose![emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]




Ha ha it is my pleasure watching your posts.


----------



## periogirl28

When SA calls, you jump! 
H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177356



Wonderful combination, love your CSGM!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.



Absolutely love this look!


----------



## megt10

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tapis Persans silk GM with a non H bag, Celine Box
> 
> twins today with Pocketbook Pup!
> View attachment 3176905


Love your whole outfit. The shawls is just perferct.


HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034


Looking stunning. I love the color of your K. It looks like the perfect size.


Kyokei said:


> Here is my H in action for the day


Love the scarf. We are twins. I am waiting for the shawl to arrive today.


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> Going for similar color way with my outfit and swap out a Tiger pochett instead. There is some orange and fuchsia so at least it doesn't clash with my busy jacket.  Whoops, the Behapi bracelet is turned upside down !
> 
> Happy Tuesday to everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176943



Such a cute outfit.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> I join the shawl action today))


Beautiful as always Ari.


susiana said:


> B30 making friend with LV charm


Love the bag and the LV charms look so cute with it.


Kat.Lee said:


> Love your CW ari.
> @LaenalLovely : May I join the enabling fun! We still need *Rami* and *eternallove4bag* for a group enabling action force! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177314



Love the shawl Kat. We are twins on this one.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.




Congrats. I love this combi.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177356


What a great picture. It is an H still life.  Love the bag it is just gorgeous and everything is so well coordinated. 


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.



Fabulous outfit. I love the color of your Berline. It is such a great bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha it is my pleasure watching your posts.



Thank you my neighbour! [emoji4]



Myrkur said:


> Wonderful combination, love your CSGM!!



Thank you so much. 



megt10 said:


> Love the shawl Kat. We are twins on this one.



Honoured to be your shawl twin.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> yours is fantastic Kat! love it!



Thanks ari. 



megt10 said:


> What a great picture. It is an H still life.  Love the bag it is just gorgeous and everything is so well coordinated.



Thank you so much for your sweet comments Meg.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Moirai said:


> Love how you matched the twillies to your B and shirt.



Thank you for the complement Moirai


----------



## LaenaLovely

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love your yellow blouse over your blue B.  Is that blue Lin ?



IThank you chkpf--its blue saint cyr


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Going for similar color way with my outfit and swap out a Tiger pochett instead. There is some orange and fuchsia so at least it doesn't clash with my busy jacket.  Whoops, the Behapi bracelet is turned upside down !
> 
> Happy Tuesday to everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176943



Love the color of ur coat and all ur H accessories too chkpbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> Here is my H in action for the day



Super GORGEOUS! Is this L'Arbre du Vent?



ari said:


> I join the shawl action today))



Ari, I absolutely adore adore this shawl!!! Oh my all these pics of fabulous shawls is making me just want to run to H store!!! TROUBLE[emoji12]



susiana said:


> B30 making friend with LV charm



So pretty! I love LV charms! I have one today on my beloved LV red alma[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Love your CW ari.
> @LaenalLovely : May I join the enabling fun! We still need *Rami* and *eternallove4bag* for a group enabling action force! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177314



Hehehe... I am joining u ladies today too!!! U my dear Kat.Lee look mindblowingly gorgeous always and u wear ur brandebourg soooooo BEAUTIFULLY [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177356



Oh Kat.Lee what a gorgeous combination!!! Ur beautiful K and the fabulous CdE look dynamite together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.




What a fabulous combination periogirl! Head to toe perfection!!!


----------



## Kyokei

ari said:


> Wow! Beautiful!



Thank you!



ari said:


> I join the shawl action today))



You wear it well!



susiana said:


> B30 making friend with LV charm



The combination looks very nice.



Kat.Lee said:


> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177356



Love these colors!



ellietilly said:


> Fabulous colours



Thank you! I love how every corner of it has different colors; it is almost like getting a few different scarves in one.



Kat.Lee said:


> Love this very eye catching colour shawl. I spy very long nails. Are they for Halloween?![emoji4][emoji2]



Thank you! And no, I just have very long nails typically. Last year I did Halloween themed nails despite not doing anything for Halloween itself, but this year it was hard to get in the spirit so they are just typical fall colors: bordeaux, chocolate, black, gold.



Bobmops said:


> Wow! Super!



Thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> Super GORGEOUS! Is this L'Arbre du Vent?



Yes it is! 



megt10 said:


> Love the scarf. We are twins. I am waiting for the shawl to arrive today.



You will absolutely love it. The colors are just stunning in person.


----------



## eternallove4bag

This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Yes it is!




Ooooh I have this in store waiting for me!!! Thank u for posting this action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I am going to try 3 different CWs and hoping one of them has my name written on it [emoji6][emoji6]! I love this design[emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;




Perfecto!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169




MrsO I like your style sister!!! 
I'm stealing it ASAP. Going to have to purchase that bandana in Chicago!! You look fantastic!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Perfecto!!!!




Thank u dear PrestigeH[emoji8][emoji8] hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful drape and bracelet!



eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh I have this in store waiting for me!!! Thank u for posting this action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I am going to try 3 different CWs and hoping one of them has my name written on it [emoji6][emoji6]! I love this design[emoji7]



I fell in love with this design when I was buying my last scarf and knew I had to come back for it. I hope you find a CW that works for you. This design really looks beautiful tied and I love how all corners are different colors.

Which CWs are you looking at?


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u dear PrestigeH[emoji8][emoji8] hope you had a lovely day!




Thank you and u too &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Beautiful drape and bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this design when I was buying my last scarf and knew I had to come back for it. I hope you find a CW that works for you. This design really looks beautiful tied and I love how all corners are different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Which CWs are you looking at?



Thank u so much Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 

I am just loving the design too! Believe it or not just as I was buying my last shawl for the YEAR, my eyes fell on this design but I wanted to try CWs 12,13 and 20 so my SA is getting them in and hopefully next week I get to bring one home [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you and u too &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;




Thank u[emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe... I am joining u ladies today too!!! U my dear Kat.Lee look mindblowingly gorgeous always and u wear ur brandebourg soooooo BEAUTIFULLY [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat.Lee what a gorgeous combination!!! Ur beautiful K and the fabulous CdE look dynamite together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Welcome to the shawl party. Can't do it without our shawl [emoji146]! [emoji4][emoji6]
Thank you so much. I'm still amazed how versatile and dynamic CdE looks. I'm so honoured to be your shawl twin (at least one shawl, as I don't have many!) [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> this chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of csgms is making me glad i have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My ci!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;


 
stunning!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Love these colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And no, I just have very long nails typically. Last year I did Halloween themed nails despite not doing anything for Halloween itself, but this year it was hard to get in the spirit so they are just typical fall colors: bordeaux, chocolate, black, gold.




Thank you. 
They look cool.


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I am just loving the design too! Believe it or not just as I was buying my last shawl for the YEAR, my eyes fell on this design but I wanted to try CWs 12,13 and 20 so my SA is getting them in and hopefully next week I get to bring one home [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



All great choices! Definitely share with us if you do end up bringing one home.


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> Absolutely love this look!





PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. I love this combi.





megt10 said:


> What a great picture. It is an H still life.  Love the bag it is just gorgeous and everything is so well coordinated.
> 
> 
> Fabulous outfit. I love the color of your Berline. It is such a great bag.





eternallove4bag said:


> Love the color of ur coat and all ur H accessories too chkpbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Super GORGEOUS! Is this L'Arbre du Vent?
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, I absolutely adore adore this shawl!!! Oh my all these pics of fabulous shawls is making me just want to run to H store!!! TROUBLE[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! I love LV charms! I have one today on my beloved LV red alma[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe... I am joining u ladies today too!!! U my dear Kat.Lee look mindblowingly gorgeous always and u wear ur brandebourg soooooo BEAUTIFULLY [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat.Lee what a gorgeous combination!!! Ur beautiful K and the fabulous CdE look dynamite together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous combination periogirl! Head to toe perfection!!!




Thank you all so much! I went to send my Berline strap in for shortening and of course my SA overdelivers with something. Stay tuned!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;




Love this gorgeous shawl. You pair them perfectly! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> I join the shawl action today))


 


Kat.Lee said:


> Love your CW ari.
> @LaenalLovely : May I join the enabling fun! We still need *Rami* and *eternallove4bag* for a group enabling action force! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177314


 
OMG! Brandebourgs! Ladies, you wear it so well. I've to add an action shot too now.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;



Love, love! Almost makes me regret exchanging this colourway for another!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Welcome to the shawl party. Can't do it without our shawl [emoji146]! [emoji4][emoji6]
> Thank you so much. I'm still amazed how versatile and dynamic CdE looks. I'm so honoured to be your shawl twin (at least one shawl, as I don't have many!) [emoji8]



Oh Kat.Lee I am honored to be ur twin! I am always awe struck by ur gorgeous choices [emoji173]&#65039; and seriously ur beautiful K and CDC has my head spinning [emoji7][emoji7]



Rami00 said:


> stunning!



Thank u dear Rami[emoji8][emoji8] waiting for ur fabulous pic now with ur shawl! The thread is not complete today without ur shot[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> All great choices! Definitely share with us if you do end up bringing one home.



Thank u Kyokei. Will definitely share [emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Love this gorgeous shawl. You pair them perfectly! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



Thank u my TPF friend  u set a high bar for us with ur amazing amazing style [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Love, love! Almost makes me regret exchanging this colourway for another!




Thank u so much periogirl[emoji173]&#65039; which CW did u finally get?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat.Lee I am honored to be ur twin! I am always awe struck by ur gorgeous choices [emoji173]&#65039; and seriously ur beautiful K and CDC has my head spinning [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear Rami[emoji8][emoji8] waiting for ur fabulous pic now with ur shawl! The thread is not complete today without ur shot[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u Kyokei. Will definitely share [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u my TPF friend  u set a high bar for us with ur amazing amazing style [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much periogirl[emoji173]&#65039; which CW did u finally get?




I got the coral one?


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> I got the coral one?




Oooooh that's a really pretty one!!! CI is such a fabulous design we can't go wrong with the CWs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; hoping to see ur action shot in it soon!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;



eternallove, beautiful! love the color coordination with your shoes and sweater!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> OMG! Brandebourgs! Ladies, you wear it so well. I've to add an action shot too now.



thank you Rami, please do! curious........


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Beautiful as always Ari.
> 
> Love the bag and the LV charms look so cute with it.
> 
> 
> Love the shawl Kat. We are twins on this one.





eternallove4bag said:


> Love the color of ur coat and all ur H accessories too chkpbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Super GORGEOUS! Is this L'Arbre du Vent?
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, I absolutely adore adore this shawl!!! Oh my all these pics of fabulous shawls is making me just want to run to H store!!! TROUBLE[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! I love LV charms! I have one today on my beloved LV red alma[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe... I am joining u ladies today too!!! U my dear Kat.Lee look mindblowingly gorgeous always and u wear ur brandebourg soooooo BEAUTIFULLY [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat.Lee what a gorgeous combination!!! Ur beautiful K and the fabulous CdE look dynamite together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous combination periogirl! Head to toe perfection!!!





Kyokei said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You wear it well!
> 
> 
> 
> The combination looks very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Love these colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love how every corner of it has different colors; it is almost like getting a few different scarves in one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And no, I just have very long nails typically. Last year I did Halloween themed nails despite not doing anything for Halloween itself, but this year it was hard to get in the spirit so they are just typical fall colors: bordeaux, chocolate, black, gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Thank You dear Ladies!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> eternallove, beautiful! love the color coordination with your shoes and sweater!




Thank u so much ari[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## chiaoapple

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.



So cute! I was originally lukewarm on the Berline, but you wear it beautifully. Amazing jumping boots too!


----------



## periogirl28

chiaoapple said:


> So cute! I was originally lukewarm on the Berline, but you wear it beautifully. Amazing jumping boots too!



Thank you, I love that the Berline is under the radar and my Jumpings are boots I can wear all day. Btw I am using my own Kelly canvas strap on the Berline. Maybe that would help you with options too.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

loves said:


> Action pic of me taking an action pic! Courtesy of mspiggy
> [emoji193][emoji200] and a shoutout to the Dior SAs in Marina bay sands ;best service ever[emoji294]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3175520



Love your CSGM. 
What's the pattern??


----------



## birkin10600

MrsOwen3 said:


> GM bandana and Miss K, sneaking home early as its already dark and it feels like I've worked till midnight!at least I'm the boss!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3176169





ari said:


> I join the shawl action today))



Love both your shawls gorgeous ladies!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177356




It's just stunning! Don't mind seeing it again, at all!


----------



## birkin10600

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177356



All i can say is wow wow wow!


----------



## birkin10600

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034



What a lovely K!   We are twinses except mine is size 32.


----------



## birkin10600

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.



You look so fabulous! Love everything.


----------



## HGT

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji171]







ari said:


> raisin on a Kelly- dreamy! Love how you combined it with black and white!







ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, love a raisin K







Kat.Lee said:


> You look gorgeous in this entire outfit and of course you fabulous Raisin K28!




OMG! It's like a party here every time I am checking the action shots thread!  All of us looking great and thanks for all the kind words.

Please excuse me if I missed quoting anyone!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## birkin10600

eternallove4bag said:


> This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;



Love this look!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177356



I can stare and admire this picture for hours)))


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.



Love everything! Beautiful sweater and this color Berline! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> Taking Ms. Raisin out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177033
> View attachment 3177034



 Ms. Raisin
looking gorgeous 






susiana said:


> B30 making friend with LV charm




that's actually looking very nice and matching 






periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.




nice jump! 





eternallove4bag said:


> This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;



U look good for this chilly weather, how I wish my country have such nice weather too


----------



## ari

birkin10600 said:


> Love both your shawls gorgeous ladies!



Thank you birkin! )))


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh that's a really pretty one!!! CI is such a fabulous design we can't go wrong with the CWs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; hoping to see ur action shot in it soon!



Thank you, I still love that special gold effect on yours! 



birkin10600 said:


> You look so fabulous! Love everything.



Thanks so much, plus coming from you wow! 



ari said:


> Love everything! Beautiful sweater and this color Berline! Gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank you ari, Chanel + H Queen! 



atomic110 said:


> Ms. Raisin
> looking gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's actually looking very nice and matching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice jump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U look good for this chilly weather, how I wish my country have such nice weather too



Haha I would ask her, how high?


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;



Looks great on you as always ! 
Every shawl you owe is wonderful !


----------



## eternallove4bag

birkin10600 said:


> Love this look!



Thank u so much birkin10600 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Ms. Raisin
> looking gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's actually looking very nice and matching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice jump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U look good for this chilly weather, how I wish my country have such nice weather too



Thank u so much atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I know wishing for cold weather is going to come back and bite me since I live on the east coast where the winter is extremely bad [emoji23] 



Bobmops said:


> Looks great on you as always !
> 
> Every shawl you owe is wonderful !




Thank u so much Bopmops  u r always so kind[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

susiana said:


> B30 making friend with LV charm




Gorg!! Love the veins!!


----------



## MSO13

It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!




This look is fierce!


----------



## Rami00

My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.




Omg!!! Totally fabulous rami [emoji7][emoji7] our shawl mod shots was missing a key piece... YOU my dear stunning friend!!! Love Brandebourgs [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!




Another gorgeous CW of Tapis MrsOwen! U r rocking it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful scarf and the shoes are amazing too.



Rami00 said:


> My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.



Looks great on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pr1nc355

Thanks to PrestigeH, ellietilly, ari, megt10, and Kat.Lee for your kind comments.

ari, you were correct.  The Birkin and the bracelets were all with gold hardware.


----------



## pr1nc355

So Halloween was my birthday and I spent it watching Skrillex at a club here in NYC.  I wore a Coachella girl "costume" decked out with a flower crown, my white CDC, bleu atoll Clic, and silver Farandole:


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!




Oh this is pretty too! Which color way is this?


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!




Thank you for sharing MrsOwen. U look great.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.




Please post more Rami. This print is beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

pr1nc355 said:


> So Halloween was my birthday and I spent it watching Skrillex at a club here in NYC.  I wore a Coachella girl "costume" decked out with a flower crown, my white CDC, bleu atoll Clic, and silver Farandole:




Wow enjoy.


----------



## PrestigeH

Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954




THIS is gorgeous!!! Love everything!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh this is pretty too! Which color way is this?



Ok, but I'm just warning you most people who have Tapis have 4 or more! I'm holding strong at 2...

Ode to Tapis Thread

My post with the tag showing reference number and color names

this one and the other blue would probably look great with Colvert, just sayin'


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954



love!! I need to go through your closet when you are not home next time :devil:


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> THIS is gorgeous!!! Love everything!




Thank u HGT. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> love!! I need to go through your closet when you are not home next time :devil:




Yes u can go through all. Just spare my hand. [emoji16][emoji8]&#129303;[emoji12]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#55358;&#56599;[emoji8]&#55358;&#56599;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954





PrestigeH said:


> Yes u can go through all. Just spare my hand. [emoji16][emoji8]&#55358;&#56599;[emoji12]



LMAO! We are having too much fun here.  

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954


These are Wow!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> love!! I need to go through your closet when you are not home next time :devil:



May I join too pls [emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954




GORGEOUS PrestigeH!!! Kat is such an inspiration and so r u[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> It's just stunning! Don't mind seeing it again, at all!




Thank you so much HGT. 


birkin10600 said:


> All i can say is wow wow wow!



Thanks a lot birkin10600. 



ari said:


> I can stare and admire this picture for hours)))



Thank you dear. I'm sure your darling cars will ask for more attention than that picture of mine. [emoji76][emoji74]


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!




Another fabulous look!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.




Ahhhh there you are my dear. The Brandebourgs' fun wouldn't be complete without your joining! Simply gorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

pr1nc355 said:


> So Halloween was my birthday and I spent it watching Skrillex at a club here in NYC.  I wore a Coachella girl "costume" decked out with a flower crown, my white CDC, bleu atoll Clic, and silver Farandole:




Such a fun event and outfit. Happy belated birthday!![emoji323][emoji322][emoji324][emoji92]


----------



## PrestigeH

LOUKPEACH said:


> These are Wow!




Thank you Loukpeach. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954




O M G!! You just kill me again with your spectacular H goodies. That jige is TDF, so are all the other goodies. I'll invite myself over to borrow them, not the shoes though (not my size. Too bad. [emoji16])! HUGE CONGRATS!! Really happy for you to find your jige!! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> love!! I need to go through your closet when you are not home next time :devil:







PrestigeH said:


> Yes u can go through all. Just spare my hand. [emoji16][emoji8]&#129303;[emoji12]







Rami00 said:


> LMAO! We are having too much fun here.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.




Rami dear I'll join too (plus eternallove4bag). Make sure we bring along many many big bags to carry them!![emoji2][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> May I join too pls [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS PrestigeH!!! Kat is such an inspiration and so r u[emoji173]&#65039;




Ha ha thank you Eternallove4bag. Kat's collection is stunning. (Whisper---- U sure u want to go through the closet with Rami? [emoji486]+ [emoji117]&#127995


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> O M G!! You just kill me again with your spectacular H goodies. That jige is TDF, so are all the other goodies. I'll invite myself over to borrow them, not the shoes though (not my size. Too bad. [emoji16])! HUGE CONGRATS!! Really happy for you to find your jige!! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Thanks Kat. I have tiny feet. Lol.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Rami dear I'll join too (plus eternallove4bag). Make sure we bring along many many big bags to carry them!![emoji2][emoji16]




Kat u r definitely most welcome. Please bring ur tri-colour K and the ostrich P. Lol


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much HGT.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot birkin10600.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear. I'm sure your darling cars will ask for more attention than that picture of mine. [emoji76][emoji74]


Good Morning Kat,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Good Morning Kat,
> 
> I sent you a PM.




Just responded dear. Sorry for my late reply. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha thank you Eternallove4bag. Kat's collection is stunning. (Whisper---- U sure u want to go through the closet with Rami? [emoji486]+ [emoji117]&#127995




I hear you PH! A raid in your closet is a "must" task for an year-end clean out!! Right, eternallove4bag?![emoji2][emoji6]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Just responded dear. Sorry for my late reply. [emoji4][emoji8]


Nothing to sorry about! Thank YOU!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I hear you PH! A raid in your closet is a "must" task for an year-end clean out!! Right, eternallove4bag?![emoji2][emoji6]




Ok this is the itinerary. 
Day 1 - Kat's place
Day 2 - Rami's place
Day 3 - Eternallove4bag's place
Day 4 - Kat's place
Day 5 - End of Tour
[emoji16][emoji8][emoji12]&#129303;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ok this is the itinerary.
> Day 1 - Kat's place
> Day 2 - Rami's place
> Day 3 - Eternallove4bag's place
> Day 4 - Kat's place
> Day 5 - End of Tour
> [emoji16][emoji8][emoji12]&#129303;




L O L. Little revision : Day 5 End of tour to be at yours for a fruitful closure of the entire trip! FUN FUN FUN!!! [emoji8][emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Ok this is the itinerary.
> Day 1 - Kat's place
> Day 2 - Rami's place
> Day 3 - Eternallove4bag's place
> Day 4 - Kat's place
> Day 5 - End of Tour
> [emoji16][emoji8][emoji12]&#129303;


Love it!  This really put a smile on my face!  Haha!  
Well, I think you beautiful ladies and gents better put some action shots on this thread before we got spank spank!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhh there you are my dear. The Brandebourgs' fun wouldn't be complete without your joining! Simply gorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


Good morning gorgeous!  Thank you. I felt the need to jump in the party with my brandebourgs lol



PrestigeH said:


> Ok this is the itinerary.
> Day 1 - Kat's place
> Day 2 - Rami's place
> Day 3 - Eternallove4bag's place
> Day 4 - Kat's place
> Day 5 - End of Tour
> [emoji16][emoji8][emoji12]&#55358;&#56599;





Kat.Lee said:


> L O L. Little revision : Day 5 End of tour to be at yours for a fruitful closure of the entire trip! FUN FUN FUN!!! [emoji8][emoji16][emoji4]





eternallove4bag said:


> May I join too pls [emoji12]
> 
> GORGEOUS PrestigeH!!! Kat is such an inspiration and so r u[emoji173]&#65039;



Omg! I'll need a birkin80 between you three 

adding action pic to stay on topic. It was taken in the beautiful Montréal summer this year.


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954



I'm purple & blue with envy!! Have a good day!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Good morning gorgeous!  Thank you. I felt the need to jump in the party with my brandebourgs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! I'll need a birkin80 between you three
> 
> adding action pic to stay on topic. It was taken in the beautiful Montréal summer this year.




U have all the best colours.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> I'm purple & blue with envy!! Have a good day!




Thank you MrsWYK. [emoji3] Come join in too.


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you MrsWYK. [emoji3] Come join in too.



Oh no! My collection pales in comparison..... And I'm resisting with all my might to go shopping again after seeing all the beautiful pics here..... Hahaha..... Somebody help me!!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Good morning gorgeous!  Thank you. I felt the need to jump in the party with my brandebourgs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! I'll need a birkin80 between you three
> 
> adding action pic to stay on topic. It was taken in the beautiful Montréal summer this year.



LOL B80!! 
Thank you dear for saving us from getting spank spank! 
Hahaha Packman is eyeing on your gorgeous GT. I see that he thinks he has to give in to this beautiful "alien"!


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Oh no! My collection pales in comparison..... And I'm resisting with all my might to go shopping again after seeing all the beautiful pics here..... Hahaha..... Somebody help me!!!!!




Let me help u. Let us go together. Lol


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Let me help u. Let us go together. Lol



Bad influence! Bad influence! Tsk tsk!   

Better get back to topic!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> I join the shawl action today))




Enabler!  When to H today to take a closer look and no Brandenburgs...arg.  Now I'm more obsessed.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Love your CW ari.
> @LaenalLovely : May I join the enabling fun! We still need *Rami* and *eternallove4bag* for a group enabling action force! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177314




Omg!  I love this...is this a black/white/gray color way?


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> K32 Rough H/Rough VIF/Indigo with CSGM Cde and croc CDC Rough H/clic H. (Sorry for duplicate posting in CDC thread).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177356




She looks perfect with that csgm...so beautiful.  Can't wait to see this combo in action.  Your really have the best taste Kat Lee!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  I love this...is this a black/white/gray color way?







LaenaLovely said:


> She looks perfect with that csgm...so beautiful.  Can't wait to see this combo in action.  Your really have the best taste Kat Lee!




Thank you so much. You are so sweet. 
The Brandebourgs is Blanc/Noir/Mastic H241569S CW 08. A picture from the net for you dear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192




U look gorgeous and fresh.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> U look gorgeous and fresh.




Thank you so much my dearest neighbour. Just realised that we have the same colour theme today. I'm inspired by you this time. Great minds think alike. [emoji4][emoji8][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192


Gorgeous as always!


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192



Lovely, impeccable, chic, gorgeous, wish I had your fashion sense, ermmmm...... running out of things to say.....   Beautiful as usual!


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.




Looking good, love the Berline and the scarf tones perfectly


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192




Great photograph, especially love the detail on your cardigan/jacket.


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.



Love every single piece in this pic, periogirl


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> Looking good, love the Berline and the scarf tones perfectly



Thank you, I guess Hermes does the coordinating for me! The shawl is a GM Le Songe de la Licorne from last year I think. 



H.C.LV. said:


> Love every single piece in this pic, periogirl



Thanks so much, too sweet!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954



This is a fantastic combination, wow!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Outfit in the last weekend... 2 way wearing my bag...


----------



## DizzyFairy

Rami00 said:


> Good morning gorgeous!  Thank you. I felt the need to jump in the party with my brandebourgs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! I'll need a birkin80 between you three
> 
> adding action pic to stay on topic. It was taken in the beautiful Montréal summer this year.





I looooooooove it!


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!



Very cool look MrsOwen!


----------



## ari

pr1nc355 said:


> So Halloween was my birthday and I spent it watching Skrillex at a club here in NYC.  I wore a Coachella girl "costume" decked out with a flower crown, my white CDC, bleu atoll Clic, and silver Farandole:



Happy belated birthday! You look fantastic!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954



Amazing PrestigeH!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Good morning gorgeous!  Thank you. I felt the need to jump in the party with my brandebourgs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! I'll need a birkin80 between you three
> 
> adding action pic to stay on topic. It was taken in the beautiful Montréal summer this year.



hahaha! cute picture!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192



another beautiful outfit Kat - Love the coat-cardigan!


----------



## ari

DizzyFairy said:


> Outfit in the last weekend... 2 way wearing my bag...



gorgeous bag!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.



totaly amazing colors - love it Rami!


----------



## periogirl28

DizzyFairy said:


> Outfit in the last weekend... 2 way wearing my bag...



A very special vintage bag, you carry it well!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Gorgeous as always!



Thank you so much *HGT*. 



MrsWYK said:


> Lovely, impeccable, chic, gorgeous, wish I had your fashion sense, ermmmm...... running out of things to say.....   Beautiful as usual!



Really appreciate your sweet compliments *MrsWYK*. [emoji8]



ellietilly said:


> Great photograph, especially love the detail on your cardigan/jacket.



Thanks a lot *ellietilly*



ari said:


> another beautiful outfit Kat - Love the coat-cardigan!



Thank you *ari*. Btw in my last message to you, a little correction. I meant to say "your darling *cats* need more of your attention"; not cars! [emoji74][emoji79]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> This is a fantastic combination, wow!




Thank you Periogirl28.


----------



## PrestigeH

DizzyFairy said:


> Outfit in the last weekend... 2 way wearing my bag...




Thank you for sharing DizzyFairy.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Amazing PrestigeH!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!



MrsOwen , you rock !!!&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192



Great casual/ elegant look!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954



Wow! So rich colors ! Great collection !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wow! So rich colors ! Great collection !




Hey Bobmops. Thank U so much.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.



OMG !!! Love Brandebourgs !! Why , why did I buy one in pink .....??????


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ok, but I'm just warning you most people who have Tapis have 4 or more! I'm holding strong at 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to Tapis Thread
> 
> 
> 
> My post with the tag showing reference number and color names
> 
> 
> 
> this one and the other blue would probably look great with Colvert, just sayin'




Thank you! They also had the other blue at the duty free store but I was waaayyy over budget for my trip so I resisted. I have so much colvert. My other two140s are les chemins secrets. These two patterns seem very well suited to the 140 format. I'm sure I'll want another Tapis persans if I can find it at some point. The larger prints like this year's les plumes don't tempt me.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. You are so sweet.
> The Brandebourgs is Blanc/Noir/Mastic H241569S CW 08. A picture from the net for you dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178139




I can't get over how beautiful this is tied.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> Good morning gorgeous!  Thank you. I felt the need to jump in the party with my brandebourgs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! I'll need a birkin80 between you three
> 
> adding action pic to stay on topic. It was taken in the beautiful Montréal summer this year.



Soo funny!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. You are so sweet.
> The Brandebourgs is Blanc/Noir/Mastic H241569S CW 08. A picture from the net for you dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178139




Thank you enabler Kat Lee.  Headed to visit my parents this weekend (and my old local H boutique)...Brandebourgs mission accepted!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954




Omg!  Totally gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.




Ahhh another enabler and in such a lovely blue!  Thanks Rami!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> May I join too pls [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS PrestigeH!!! Kat is such an inspiration and so r u[emoji173]&#65039;




+1 more please!?!? We need to have closet cocktail party!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  Totally gorgeous!




Thank you LaenaLovely. [emoji3]&#129303;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192




This whole look is perfection!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3177360
> 
> 
> When SA calls, you jump!
> H cashmere sweater, Flamingo Berline and my well loved Jumpings.




Smashing and perfect for fall boots...man now you are enabling me on the jumping boots...


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> This chilly weather and all these fabulous action shots of CSGMs is making me glad I have one on today too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. My CI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177455
> View attachment 3177456
> 
> Thank u for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;




Tpf bestie, this looks spectacular!  I love the fall orange tones.  You are truly the shawl queen...and you are derailing my work productivity as I oogle your shawls and then obsess over them online.


----------



## loves

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love your CSGM.
> What's the pattern??



thank you so much, it's aux portes du palais

also thread is too fast, thank you for all the kind comments!


----------



## chiaoapple

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954



Wow! Great styling, great H! I really love it.


----------



## chiaoapple

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192



This may be my favourite look of yours so far! That croc Constance is beyond lovely, and you look so great with it~


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Wow! Great styling, great H! I really love it.




Thank You Chiaoapple. [emoji3]


----------



## LaenaLovely

A
	

		
			
		

		
	




Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178459
> 
> 
> Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.


 
WOW! this outfit is da bomb!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178459
> 
> 
> Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.




So cute! I love the shoes too!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> totaly amazing colors - love it Rami!


 Thank you Ari :kiss:


Bobmops said:


> OMG !!! Love Brandebourgs !! Why , why did I buy one in pink .....??????


Heyyyy...the cw you chose is really nice. You wear it really well. I am willing to switch mine with you every other year. I could do pink!  


LaenaLovely said:


> Ahhh another enabler and in such a lovely blue!  Thanks Rami!


hahaha! All the :devil: enablers got united.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178459
> 
> 
> Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.




Bring me along. [emoji3] I love the shoes too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

You all r seriously the BESTEST OF THE BEST!! I can't believe how much fun we have here on TPF! Wanted to thank u all for starting my day so fabulously just reading ur messages! Thanksgiving is around the corner and I want to thank u wonderful TPF friends for the joy you bring to my life!!




Kat.Lee said:


> Rami dear I'll join too (plus eternallove4bag). Make sure we bring along many many big bags to carry them!![emoji2][emoji16]



Kat.Lee my H bag collection comprises of 1 bag [emoji23][emoji23] so u, Rami and PrestigeH better watch out! I have my eyes on all 3 of u's FABULOUS collection [emoji1][emoji1]



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha thank you Eternallove4bag. Kat's collection is stunning. (Whisper---- U sure u want to go through the closet with Rami? [emoji486]+ [emoji117]&#127995



Hehehe I think if we make a deal between us we should be able to tackle Rami but Rami we better see ur muscles first then we will decide whether we can take u on [emoji12][emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> I hear you PH! A raid in your closet is a "must" task for an year-end clean out!! Right, eternallove4bag?![emoji2][emoji6]



Oh YEAH! I am ready and waiting Kat.Lee... Waiting for ur call [emoji6][emoji6] u give the word and the RAID starts [emoji1]



PrestigeH said:


> Ok this is the itinerary.
> Day 1 - Kat's place
> Day 2 - Rami's place
> Day 3 - Eternallove4bag's place
> Day 4 - Kat's place
> Day 5 - End of Tour
> [emoji16][emoji8][emoji12]&#129303;



Hahahaha omg!!! Prestige H u r AMAZING! We now have an itinerary thanks to PrestigeH... Do I need to hire one of those 18 wheeler trucks to transport the loot pls [emoji1][emoji1] 



Kat.Lee said:


> L O L. Little revision : Day 5 End of tour to be at yours for a fruitful closure of the entire trip! FUN FUN FUN!!! [emoji8][emoji16][emoji4]



Lol!! SO MUCH FUN! I am just clapping my hands in glee [emoji8][emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> Good morning gorgeous!  Thank you. I felt the need to jump in the party with my brandebourgs lol
> 
> 
> Omg! I'll need a birkin80 between you three
> 
> adding action pic to stay on topic. It was taken in the beautiful Montréal summer this year.




u need to watch out Rami dear!!! All these fabulous pics of ur Gris T is so not helping u! It's just enabling me hehehe to do a stakeout at ur house!!! And while u put ur Gris T under  lock and key from me I am also eyeing ur RC [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192



Look at u my PERFECT lady!!! U made my Thursday!! I can stare at each accessory that make ur GORGEOUS style for hours on end!!! The shoes, bracelets, bag, dress... And the list goes on.... U r AMAZING Kat.Lee [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; 



LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you enabler Kat Lee.  Headed to visit my parents this weekend (and my old local H boutique)...Brandebourgs mission accepted!



Lol!! I don't blame u!! Kat.Lee styles everything so fabulously that if I had a money tree growing in my house instead of in my dreams I would so go and buy everything and ape her amazing style [emoji12][emoji12]



LaenaLovely said:


> +1 more please!?!? We need to have closet cocktail party!



Of course!!! The party will be incomplete without u my dear Laena!!! Thankful for wonderful besties like u in my life [emoji8][emoji8]



LaenaLovely said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178459
> 
> 
> Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.




Laena my dearest TPF bestie u look AMAZING! Now this is how u do casual!!! Superbly chic and outstandingly beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Tpf bestie, this looks spectacular!  I love the fall orange tones.  You are truly the shawl queen...and you are derailing my work productivity as I oogle your shawls and then obsess over them online.




Thank u so much Laena [emoji8][emoji8]...lol! We r all such enablers on this forum!!! I stalk this forum and the H website so much that now my phone has delineated them as the websites I visit most often and has them bookmarked for easy access [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

pr1nc355 said:


> So Halloween was my birthday and I spent it watching Skrillex at a club here in NYC.  I wore a Coachella girl "costume" decked out with a flower crown, my white CDC, bleu atoll Clic, and silver Farandole:



Looks like so much FUN!!! Belated Happy Birthday pr1nc[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... U look beautiful!



DizzyFairy said:


> Outfit in the last weekend... 2 way wearing my bag...




So pretty!! Love ur gorgeous bag DizzyFairy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> You all r seriously the BESTEST OF THE BEST!! I can't believe how much fun we have here on TPF! Wanted to thank u all for starting my day so fabulously just reading ur messages! Thanksgiving is around the corner and I want to thank u wonderful TPF friends for the joy you bring to my life!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee my H bag collection comprises of 1 bag [emoji23][emoji23] so u, Rami and PrestigeH better watch out! I have my eyes on all 3 of u's FABULOUS collection [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe I think if we make a deal between us we should be able to tackle Rami but Rami we better see ur muscles first then we will decide whether we can take u on [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh YEAH! I am ready and waiting Kat.Lee... Waiting for ur call [emoji6][emoji6] u give the word and the RAID starts [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha omg!!! Prestige H u r AMAZING! We now have an itinerary thanks to PrestigeH... Do I need to hire one of those 18 wheeler trucks to transport the loot pls [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! SO MUCH FUN! I am just clapping my hands in glee [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u need to watch out Rami dear!!! All these fabulous pics of ur Gris T is so not helping u! It's just enabling me hehehe to do a stakeout at ur house!!! And while u put ur Gris T under  lock and key from me I am also eyeing ur RC [emoji12][emoji12]




Ha ha Eternallove4bag. U r amazing!!! [emoji3][emoji16][emoji12] Yes Rami flex ur muscles.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Ari :kiss:
> 
> Heyyyy...the cw you chose is really nice. You wear it really well. I am willing to switch mine with you every other year. I could do pink!
> 
> hahaha! All the :devil: enablers got united.



That's a deal , Rami ! Cold Sweden expecting you shawl with warm heart &#128525;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> That's a deal , Rami ! Cold Sweden expecting you shawl with warm heart &#128525;&#128151;&#128151;


 
Sounds like a plan. Seems like our weather is similar. 


I have soft spot for Sweden. One of my childhood bf lives there...hopefully, Ill find her one day.


----------



## theITbag

Just got this.   Hermes and Cartier.  Best combo ever!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> WOW! this outfit is da bomb!




Aww thank Rami.  You made my day


----------



## chiaoapple

Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!

The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
(excuse the slippers)


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So cute! I love the shoes too!




Thanks PBP!  They are so comfy and my son like the monster eyes on them.



PrestigeH said:


> Bring me along. [emoji3] I love the shoes too.




You are always welcome PH...meet us at the Orange slide...oh wait we are already sliding down that slippery slope together now!  Hehe.



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Laena [emoji8][emoji8]...lol! We r all such enablers on this forum!!! I stalk this forum and the H website so much that now my phone has delineated them as the websites I visit most often and has them bookmarked for easy access [emoji23][emoji23]




Omg, me too!!! My iPhone now goes to these two sites too...I'm such a stalker.  It is so fun.  I love seeing all the beautiful H items and how everyone wears them so well.  It's a total obsession.  Even my DH asks me every morning, so what the H crew wearing today?  Haha.


----------



## PrestigeH

theITbag said:


> Just got this.   Hermes and Cartier.  Best combo ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178510




Congrats!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

chiaoapple said:


> Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!
> 
> The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
> (excuse the slippers)




Ahhhh!  This whole look is amazing.  This k is gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!
> 
> The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
> (excuse the slippers)




Nice. Tricolors K is so cool.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha Eternallove4bag. U r amazing!!! [emoji3][emoji16][emoji12] Yes Rami flex ur muscles.




A huge HUG to u my dear PrestigeH! Thank u[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Thanks PBP!  They are so comfy and my son like the monster eyes on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are always welcome PH...meet us at the Orange slide...oh wait we are already sliding down that slippery slope together now!  Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, me too!!! My iPhone now goes to these two sites too...I'm such a stalker.  It is so fun.  I love seeing all the beautiful H items and how everyone wears them so well.  It's a total obsession.  Even my DH asks me every morning, so what the H crew wearing today?  Haha.




Hehehe! Great minds think alike [emoji8][emoji8]... So much fun sharing with like minded friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

theITbag said:


> Just got this.   Hermes and Cartier.  Best combo ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178510



So true!!! H and Cartier make for an unbeatable combo!! Love it theITbag[emoji7]



chiaoapple said:


> Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!
> 
> The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
> (excuse the slippers)




Wow chiaoapple love ur gorgeous tricolored K! Huge fan of GHW! Looks amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!
> 
> The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
> (excuse the slippers)



chiaoapple, this K is TDF!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178459
> 
> 
> Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.



LaenaLovely, love this look on you! the shoes look really great with the CDC belt. What kind of hardwear is it. I have one in rose gold, so we are twins


----------



## ari

theITbag said:


> Just got this.   Hermes and Cartier.  Best combo ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178510



they do go together! gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

theITbag said:


> Just got this.   Hermes and Cartier.  Best combo ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178510




Wow arm candy!


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178459
> 
> 
> Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.




What a cool outfit for park time!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> LaenaLovely, love this look on you! the shoes look really great with the CDC belt. What kind of hardwear is it. I have one in rose gold, so we are twins



Thanks Ari!  It's phw.  I would be honored to be your twin...oh I bet rose gold is TDF.


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> What a cool outfit for park time!



Thank periogirl...no doubt I'll have apple sauce and grass stains all over me soon.


----------



## Rami00

theITbag said:


> Just got this.   Hermes and Cartier.  Best combo ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178510


 
I am droolin over this pic. WOW!




chiaoapple said:


> Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!
> 
> The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
> (excuse the slippers)


 
I have been loving the tri color kellys lately. Yours is gorgeous.


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank periogirl...no doubt I'll have apple sauce and grass stains all over me soon.



It's fine, you will still look great. We all went thru that phase!


----------



## HGT

chiaoapple said:


> Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!
> 
> The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
> (excuse the slippers)




Lovely!  Your K looks like a sister with KAT.LEE's!  Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## riquita

Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.


----------



## Myrkur

Brought Miss K with me today


----------



## Myrkur

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.




That's a beautiful scarf!


----------



## riquita

Myrkur said:


> That's a beautiful scarf!


Thank you Myrkur! And I must say, your Kelly is to die for. 

And we are twins on the Chanel rain boots I spy in the background.


----------



## Pursebop

*Music to my ears... *


----------



## luckylove

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *



I want to run away with your kelly!  simply stunning! Congratulations!!


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *


 
OMG ! So beautiful shot !


----------



## Madam Bijoux

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *


 


I love this Kelly - what a great color!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> It's going to be a long day. A casual event in the evening which I'm sure I'll enjoy immensely! Happy Thursday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178191
> View attachment 3178192




I have a lot to catch up. Have been crazy whole week.  You look great Kat. As always. [emoji171]


----------



## periogirl28

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.


 

Thank you for sharing, this must be a very significant and sentimental gift. I used to work in healthcare too, I agree that it's a challenge to wear some items daily especially for procedures.


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *



Your vivid photos always make me smile. Thank you!


----------



## doves75

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi Doves, yes it's Marine. Here's the CW from last year when I was hunting for it. Hope you find it!
> 
> Marine/Noir/Blanc 292502S 16




Thank you MrsOwen



Rami00 said:


> My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.




Such a beauty Rami



PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954




Beautiful PrestigeH [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## riquita

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for sharing, this must be a very significant and sentimental gift. I used to work in healthcare too, I agree that it's a challenge to wear some items daily especially for procedures.


Thank you periogirl28!


----------



## EmileH

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.







Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3178625
> 
> Brought Miss K with me today




Beautiful outfits ladies!


----------



## Bobmops

My New shawl from male dep and a clic C )
Super tricky color to cach .. It's prussian , plume and black !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> My New shawl from male dep and a clic C )
> Super tricky color to cach .. It's prussian , plume and black !


 
WOA! I want! Right up my alley. Would you please give me the name of it?


----------



## riquita

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful outfits ladies!


Thank you Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## Evita98

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *


 


oh! love this color!
what color?


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Rami00 said:


> My favorite print.. Brandebourgs.



Just fab!!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> WOA! I want! Right up my alley. Would you please give me the name of it?



Glad you like it , Rami ! It's Caducee rock


----------



## Rami00

I can't keep up with all the beautiful shots anymore. This thread rocks.


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> My New shawl from male dep and a clic C )
> Super tricky color to cach .. It's prussian , plume and black !


 

I will be calling/Emailing my SA regarding this beautiful piece today. Thank you so much.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> I will be calling/Emailing my SA regarding this beautiful piece today. Thank you so much.



You are very welcome ! Hope you will find it !


----------



## bluenavy

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.


 


so pretty


----------



## bluenavy

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *


 


Your K is so gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

chiaoapple said:


> Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!
> 
> The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
> (excuse the slippers)


 
love the combo


----------



## temps

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.




Love how you tied the scarf. Simple but very nice!


----------



## periogirl28

Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3178825


 
Omg! my heart skipped a beat. So gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Omg! my heart skipped a beat. So gorgeous. Congrats!



We are cousins right? Woohoo!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3178825



Omg this is pure LOVE  Congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

H.C.LV. said:


> Omg this is pure LOVE  Congrats!!



Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> We are cousins right? Woohoo!


 
We totally are. I am such a loser ...I saw your Kelly and my heart stopped...I was like WOW! What a gorgeous red...and after a min or later I read RC. I didn't want to admit it lol. RC will always be my first love. 
You will enjoy it for the years to come.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> We totally are. I am such a loser ...I saw your Kelly and my heart stopped...I was like WOW! What a gorgeous red...and after a min or later I read RC. I didn't want to admit it lol. RC will always be my first love.
> You will enjoy it for the years to come.



I am counting on it! I am just sooo glad I never SO'd an RC Kelly. High 5!


----------



## riquita

Thanks bluenavy!


----------



## riquita

Thank you temps!


----------



## riquita

Periogirl28,  this is a HG bag! Perfect in every way. Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.



Awww! This must have so much sentimental value for u riquita  Gorgeous scarf my dear[emoji7][emoji7]



Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3178625
> 
> Brought Miss K with me today



What a gorgeous color ur K is Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039; love her!



******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *



What a vibrant pic ********! Ur pictures r so full of life always!!



Bobmops said:


> My New shawl from male dep and a clic C )
> 
> Super tricky color to cach .. It's prussian , plume and black !



STUNNING Bopmops! Omg I am in love!! Thank u for enabling my friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> WOA! I want! Right up my alley. Would you please give me the name of it?



Lol!!! Oh Rami how we enable each other!!! I love this shawl too and want to check it out at my store! So much for my 'last shawl of the year' resolution [emoji23][emoji23]



periogirl28 said:


> Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3178825




RC is just downright the most gorgeous red that H has! So happy u got this periogirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3178825




I'm stalking your lady in RC in all threads!  Can't wait to see her in action!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> My New shawl from male dep and a clic C )
> 
> Super tricky color to cach .. It's prussian , plume and black !




Bopmops- congrats such a great cw.  I saw this displayed on the men's dept at my home H today and loved loved the color...although I'm deathly afraid of snakes so I could not bring it home with me (even on such a gorgeous shawl).  So glad a fellow Tpfer will enjoy this great pattern!


----------



## riquita

eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! This must have so much sentimental value for u riquita  Gorgeous scarf my dear[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color ur K is Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039; love her!
> 
> 
> 
> What a vibrant pic ********! Ur pictures r so full of life always!!
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING Bopmops! Omg I am in love!! Thank u for enabling my friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Oh Rami how we enable each other!!! I love this shawl too and want to check it out at my store! So much for my 'last shawl of the year' resolution [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC is just downright the most gorgeous red that H has! So happy u got this periogirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you eternallove4bag!


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> Bopmops- congrats such a great cw.  I saw this displayed on the men's dept at my home H today and loved loved the color...although I'm deathly afraid of snakes so I could not bring it home with me (even on such a gorgeous shawl).  So glad a fellow Tpfer will enjoy this great pattern!



Thank you LaenaLovely ! You are right , they are pretty scary ))))
It is complicated color and  i have a feeling IT will become my favorite !


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! This must have so much sentimental value for u riquita  Gorgeous scarf my dear[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color ur K is Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039; love her!
> 
> 
> 
> What a vibrant pic ********! Ur pictures r so full of life always!!
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING Bopmops! Omg I am in love!! Thank u for enabling my friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Oh Rami how we enable each other!!! I love this shawl too and want to check it out at my store! So much for my 'last shawl of the year' resolution [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC is just downright the most gorgeous red that H has! So happy u got this periogirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Wow! I did not expect so many going to like it ! Thank s lot &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Wow! I did not expect so many going to like it ! Thank s lot [emoji7][emoji8]




It truly is STUNNING Bopmops and I always love ur choices!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3178825



*periogirl28*- Congrats and what a beautiful K that you got. All ready for the Holidays.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.



Beautiful scarf !! I wasn't aware of the limitations that healthcare staff has.  I guess that you can't wash a scarf after each use.  Glad that you can still find ways to enjoy it.  I think having an H item on makes a good start for the day.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

theITbag said:


> Just got this.   Hermes and Cartier.  Best combo ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178510



And don't forget Apple  !! You got the best three brands on both arms.


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> *periogirl28*- Congrats and what a beautiful K that you got. All ready for the Holidays.




Thank you very much, you are right, perfect especially for Christmas!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LaenaLovely said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178459
> 
> 
> Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.



You must be the most stylish mom in the park !! Love those shoes.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you very much, you are right, perfect especially for Christmas!



It is a year round color but it makes me more perfect around the Holidays !! I love RC and I'm ready to take my Bolide out as soon as the rain subsides.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PrestigeH said:


> Good day everyone. Inspired by my beautiful neighbour Kat. Ha ha. &#129303;[emoji8]&#129303;[emoji8]
> View attachment 3177954



*PrestigeH*- Did you rip a page off from the next Vogue edition ?? You put together some beautiful H pieces together. So inspiring.


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3178825




Oh my!!! My HG Kelly 28!!! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

HGT said:


> Oh my!!! My HG Kelly 28!!! Congrats!




Thank you! I hope you find one too!


----------



## PrestigeH

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.




Welcome Riquita. I love ur scarf. Looks really good on you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3178625
> 
> Brought Miss K with me today




Hi Myrkur. What blue is this? It is a nice colour.


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *




Creative pic. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> Thank you MrsOwen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beauty Rami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful PrestigeH [emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you Doves75.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> My New shawl from male dep and a clic C )
> 
> Super tricky color to cach .. It's prussian , plume and black !




U did it. Good match. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3178825




Enjoy. That's one gorgeous bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> *PrestigeH*- Did you rip a page off from the next Vogue edition ?? You put together some beautiful H pieces together. So inspiring.




Thank you. Ha ha. Maybe I did rip off. [emoji16][emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Wearing Le Sportives pochette with Bambo Behapi bracelet today.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MrsWYK

Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing Le Sportives pochette with Bambo Behapi bracelet today.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3179056




Perfect match!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179057




Thank you MrsWYK. Same to you too. U look beautiful.


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you MrsWYK. Same to you too. U look beautiful.



Thanks, dear! You are too kind!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing Le Sportives pochette with Bambo Behapi bracelet today.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3179056



Beautiful chkpbeliever! Love this shade of green and ur sweater goes beautifully with ur behapi bracelet[emoji172]



MrsWYK said:


> Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179057




U look so pretty and beautifully put together MrsWYK[emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## MrsWYK

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful chkpbeliever! Love this shade of green and ur sweater goes beautifully with ur behapi bracelet[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U look so pretty and beautifully put together MrsWYK[emoji176][emoji176]



Thank you for your kind comments, eternallove4bag!


----------



## Rami00

Bouquet sellier in action


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier in action




U really know how to dress up. The scarf and the purple. Perfecto!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsWYK said:


> Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179057



Love your bag charm and your Rose Sakura Jypsiere.  Wish I can still wear shorts !! TGIF.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier in action




Yay Rami!! Bouquet Sellier is my absolute favorite and I spy my favorite chanel... The reissue [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Chanel, hermes and Cartier together make MAGIC [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; beautifully put together!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsWYK said:


> Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179057




You are certainly pretty in pink!  Love this with the twilly too.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier in action




Ahhh you enablers are really getting to me (in all the good ways---I need to reallocate some funds to my shawl budget) rami is there an H price that doesn't look amazing and perfectly chic on you?!?  Beautiful neutrals.  Did you get this to go with your Gris t?


----------



## LaenaLovely

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing Le Sportives pochette with Bambo Behapi bracelet today.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3179056




Love love this shade of green on you--so bright and cheery!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LaenaLovely

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *




Umm is this an hermes ad?  Gorgeous shot. Love how the red and purple play together.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.




Beautiful scarf with a classic h orange pop.  Love the knot you tied as well!  Welcome to the group .


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great casual/ elegant look!







LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you enabler Kat Lee.  Headed to visit my parents this weekend (and my old local H boutique)...Brandebourgs mission accepted!







LaenaLovely said:


> This whole look is perfection!







chiaoapple said:


> This may be my favourite look of yours so far! That croc Constance is beyond lovely, and you look so great with it~







eternallove4bag said:


> Look at u my PERFECT lady!!! U made my Thursday!! I can stare at each accessory that make ur GORGEOUS style for hours on end!!! The shoes, bracelets, bag, dress... And the list goes on.... U r AMAZING Kat.Lee [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! I don't blame u!! Kat.Lee styles everything so fabulously that if I had a money tree growing in my house instead of in my dreams I would so go and buy everything and ape her amazing style [emoji12][emoji12]







Love_Couture said:


> I have a lot to catch up. Have been crazy whole week.  You look great Kat. As always. [emoji171]



Thank you all dear TPF friends. You are the best of the best. Thanks for your love and support. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178459
> 
> 
> Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.




Wow love this casual resemble. You look like a super mum in the entire park. I'd stare at those Fendi eyes too!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

theITbag said:


> Just got this.   Hermes and Cartier.  Best combo ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178510




Very fabulous stacking! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MrsWYK

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier in action



So beautiful! Love your scarf and pink shoes!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!
> 
> The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
> (excuse the slippers)




Now I see your tricolour! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.




Beautiful scarf.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3178625
> 
> Brought Miss K with me today




Love this blue. Gorgeous Ms K!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *




Spectacular! This pic should be collected in H magazine!


----------



## MrsWYK

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love your bag charm and your Rose Sakura Jypsiere.  Wish I can still wear shorts !! TGIF.



Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> My New shawl from male dep and a clic C )
> 
> Super tricky color to cach .. It's prussian , plume and black !




Ohhh I really love this grey!! Definitely a keeper!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing Le Sportives pochette with Bambo Behapi bracelet today.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3179056




Very lovely combo. [emoji172]


----------



## MrsWYK

LaenaLovely said:


> You are certainly pretty in pink!  Love this with the twilly too.



Thank you for your kind comments LaenaLovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsWYK said:


> Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179057



What a meaningful PINK action. Beautiful. Good day to Ms Melody too. [emoji175]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier in action




Awww love everything in this pic. I spy your best of the best JUC ring. LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> U really know how to dress up. The scarf and the purple. Perfecto!!!!


Thank you :kiss:


eternallove4bag said:


> Yay Rami!! Bouquet Sellier is my absolute favorite and I spy my favorite chanel... The reissue [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Chanel, hermes and Cartier together make MAGIC [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; beautifully put together!!!


Thank you! I love the details on bouquet sellier... Who am I kidding? I love most of H shawls lol. They are so well made. You have the best collection. Invite me over and watch it disappear 


LaenaLovely said:


> Ahhh you enablers are really getting to me (in all the good ways---I need to reallocate some funds to my shawl budget) rami is there an H price that doesn't look amazing and perfectly chic on you?!?  Beautiful neutrals.  Did you get this to go with your Gris t?


You are such a sweetheart! Thank you! I didn't plan on matching it with Gris T... My SA opened it up and there I was ... On the floor. Stay strong Laena..I know the shawls are getting to you :kiss: You wear em so well so giving in wouldn't be that bad either.I remember the pink scarf look you posted ..last week. 


MrsWYK said:


> So beautiful! Love your scarf and pink shoes!


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!! 
OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)! 
Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> What a meaningful PINK action. Beautiful. Good day to Ms Melody too. [emoji175]



Thank you Miss Lee!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Awww love everything in this pic. I spy your best of the best JUC ring. LOVE LOVE LOVE!



Thank you Kat :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209



Lovely as always!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209



Wow! And the best dressed award goes to ... KAT


----------



## MrsWYK

periogirl28 said:


> Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3178825



Wow! Beautiful red! In sellier too!


----------



## MrsWYK

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *



Love the K, love Mr Karlito, love love your red piano!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsWYK said:


> Lovely as always!



Thank you MrsWYK. 



Rami00 said:


> Wow! And the best dressed award goes to ... KAT



Thank you my dearest! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209


Beautiful dress!  So dreamy!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209




Beautiful lady and beautiful bag. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Beautiful dress!  So dreamy!







PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful lady and beautiful bag. [emoji3]




Thank you *HGT, PH*. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## hermesBB

Everyone looks so effortlessly chic! 

My OOTD with my little red C~~~


----------



## honhon

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267


stunning photo!


----------



## PrestigeH

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267




Thank you for sharing. Beautiful red.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

I am so digging this. I don't own anything pink ... Well pink that bright lol. Pic taken from H.com it's called Mors et Gourmettes Remix

Can I pull it off or is it just a color phase? Hmmmm :storm:


----------



## Kyokei

I was going to break out Tyger Tyger for the first time today but was in a rush. So, here is my scarf (and bracelet) in action for the day.


----------



## riquita

Thank you chkpfbeliever, PrestigeH, Kat.Lee, LaenaLovely! 

All the sweet comments make me feel so welcome in this thread. Not only do I see so many beautiful items and models , the spirit of this thread is so positive.


----------



## riquita

Rami00 said:


> I am so digging this. I don't own anything pink ... Well pink that bright lol. Pic taken from H.com it's called Mors et Gourmettes Remix
> 
> Can I pull it off or is it just a color phase? Hmmmm :storm:


This is gorgeous. Not too much pink at all. You can really pull this off.


----------



## riquita

So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!! 
OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)! 
Wish you all a wonderful Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As gorgeous as the stars in the sky, Kat.Lee!


----------



## cartouche

Rami00 said:


> I am so digging this. I don't own anything pink ... Well pink that bright lol. Pic taken from H.com it's called Mors et Gourmettes Remix
> 
> Can I pull it off or is it just a color phase? Hmmmm :storm:



You totally can pull this off! I saw this at the boutique, and in natural lighting, it's not as bright - still colorful and very much a sunshine-bringing type of color, but not as bright as in the pic.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I am so digging this. I don't own anything pink ... Well pink that bright lol. Pic taken from H.com it's called Mors et Gourmettes Remix
> 
> Can I pull it off or is it just a color phase? Hmmmm :storm:




Oh dear Rami. I'm not a pink gal but this shawl sings to me. I like that it has kind of Gris colour in it. I think it's a keeper IMHO. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> I was going to break out Tyger Tyger for the first time today but was in a rush. So, here is my scarf (and bracelet) in action for the day.




I like this colour combination. Very cheerful look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267




This is really chic! Fabulous! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> I like this colour combination. Very cheerful look.



Thank you! My wardrobe is typically dark so I love this scarf in particular because it has a black background that blends in contrasted with colors that give my outfit a pop. It's truly the best of both words.


----------



## hermesBB

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for sharing. Beautiful red.







honhon said:


> stunning photo!







Kat.Lee said:


> This is really chic! Fabulous! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you all for your sweet words, PrestigeH, honhon, and Kat.Lee!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> I was going to break out Tyger Tyger for the first time today but was in a rush. So, here is my scarf (and bracelet) in action for the day.




Thank you for sharing. Nice outfit and accessories.


----------



## ellietilly

LaenaLovely said:


> Bopmops- congrats such a great cw.  I saw this displayed on the men's dept at my home H today and loved loved the color...although I'm deathly afraid of snakes so I could not bring it home with me (even on such a gorgeous shawl).  So glad a fellow Tpfer will enjoy this great pattern!




LaenaLovely, I actually lol'd when I read your comment ... I'm exactly the same. I seriously lust after snakeskin bags, shoes etc and love them on others but I can't buy them as I'm so afraid of snakes! 

Bopmops, gorgeous shawl - love it on you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> I am so digging this. I don't own anything pink ... Well pink that bright lol. Pic taken from H.com it's called Mors et Gourmettes Remix
> 
> Can I pull it off or is it just a color phase? Hmmmm :storm:




Looks gorgeous and will add a much needed pop of colour as winter approaches! Go for it ...


----------



## ellietilly

MrsWYK said:


> Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179057




How gorgeous MrsWYK, and so lucky to be somewhere you can still wear shorts! So jealous [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267




So stylish, love the red against your outfit


----------



## ellietilly

Kyokei said:


> I was going to break out Tyger Tyger for the first time today but was in a rush. So, here is my scarf (and bracelet) in action for the day.




Adore Tyger Tyger, it looks so great in every colour. Have a great Friday!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209




Love Ms Picotin O, you wear her so well. Colours are beautiful.


----------



## MrsWYK

ellietilly said:


> How gorgeous MrsWYK, and so lucky to be somewhere you can still wear shorts! So jealous [emoji6]



Thank you!  But now's the time to bring out all the beautiful scarves!


----------



## ari

Casual Friday)))


----------



## ari

Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))




Very ravishing.


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> I was going to break out Tyger Tyger for the first time today but was in a rush. So, here is my scarf (and bracelet) in action for the day.



I just Love the way you wear H with edgy rock stily of yours !&#128525;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))



Wow ,Ari ! You are so chic !


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209



So romantic look! Love the Picotin and your watch &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267



Love the simplicity of your outfit &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Ohhh I really love this grey!! Definitely a keeper!!



Thank you ,Kat .Lee!&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing Le Sportives pochette with Bambo Behapi bracelet today.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3179056



Love the greens in your Look !


----------



## pinkmacaroon

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))



Very chic ari &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267



Oo &#128156; it &#128516;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kyokei said:


> I was going to break out Tyger Tyger for the first time today but was in a rush. So, here is my scarf (and bracelet) in action for the day.



The pop of color is nice &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Rami00 said:


> I am so digging this. I don't own anything pink ... Well pink that bright lol. Pic taken from H.com it's called Mors et Gourmettes Remix
> 
> Can I pull it off or is it just a color phase? Hmmmm :storm:



It's beautiful and i'm sure u can pull it off Rami &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy. That's one gorgeous bag.





MrsWYK said:


> Wow! Beautiful red! In sellier too!



Thank you both kindly!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> It truly is STUNNING Bopmops and I always love ur choices!



You are super kind My friend !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))




Ari- this is such a chic Friday outfit !! I have never thought about adding Raisin to my collection but after seeing this, I will watching any Bolide in this color way. It is a great neutral !!


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))




Love this Ari, great coat and shoes too - adore a pointy nude heel!!


----------



## ari

riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.


*riquita*, beautiful scraf and you wear it so well!



Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3178625
> 
> Brought Miss K with me today


*Myrkur* love your Kelly! gorgeous color!



******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *


********** amazing picture! 



Bobmops said:


> My New shawl from male dep and a clic C )
> Super tricky color to cach .. It's prussian , plume and black !


I'm joining the Admirers ! I need that for my raisin bolide!


----------



## ari

ellietilly said:


> Love this Ari, great coat and shoes too - adore a pointy nude heel!!



thank You *ellietilly*! My DH said this morning I do not understand why you wear the chunky heels after people have invented these elegant pointed stilettos!


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> Ari- this is such a chic Friday outfit !! I have never thought about adding Raisin to my collection but after seeing this, I will watching any Bolide in this color way. It is a great neutral !!



chkpfbeliever, thank you ! I'm really happy with the color and the bag, I had huge doubts at first!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> *riquita*, beautiful scraf and you wear it so well!
> 
> 
> *Myrkur* love your Kelly! gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> ********** amazing picture!
> 
> 
> I'm joining the Admirers ! I need that for my raisin bolide!



Thank you ,Ari ! Always a pleasure to recieve a compliment from you &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Kyokei

pinkmacaroon said:


> The pop of color is nice &#128521;&#128521;



Thank you!



Bobmops said:


> I just Love the way you wear H with edgy rock stily of yours !&#128525;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks! I am a firm believer that these beautiful silk scarves can go with anything. 



ellietilly said:


> Adore Tyger Tyger, it looks so great in every colour. Have a great Friday!



Thank you! Will be wearing Tyger Tyger today.



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for sharing. Nice outfit and accessories.



Thanks!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ellietilly said:


> LaenaLovely, I actually lol'd when I read your comment ... I'm exactly the same. I seriously lust after snakeskin bags, shoes etc and love them on others but I can't buy them as I'm so afraid of snakes!
> 
> Bopmops, gorgeous shawl - love it on you! [emoji173]&#65039;




Haha!  I'm with you.  I realize my fear is irrational...haha maybe we should start loving actual snake skin items bc it means one less snake slithering around.


----------



## Kyokei

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))



I love it! Raisin is a great choice of color.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Fresh out of a clingfilmed box, brought home yesterday. I have to put a Twilly on before we go out tomorrow. My Rouge Casaque 28 Sellier Kelly!
> [
> View attachment 3178825


Major congrats *periogirl*! beautiful! classic! love it!!!!!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing Le Sportives pochette with Bambo Behapi bracelet today.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3179056



*chkpfbeliever* these pochettes look great on you!


MrsWYK said:


> Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179057


*MrsWYK*, just adorable!


Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier in action


*Rami* , gorgeouis!!!!


----------



## Bobmops

Oh my , oh my ...
Morning at the dentist office ...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Oh my , oh my ...
> 
> Morning at the dentist office ...




Beautiful angle. I hope the dentist can focus. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Very ravishing.



Thank you dear PrestigeH!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Major congrats *periogirl*! beautiful! classic! love it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *chkpfbeliever* these pochettes look great on you!
> 
> *MrsWYK*, just adorable!
> 
> *Rami* , gorgeouis!!!!



Thank you very much ari! Btw I consider Raisin a very versatile colour, works with many other colours and yet gives a discreet point of interest.


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Oh my , oh my ...
> Morning at the dentist office ...



Super chic patient, love the Chanel comet ring!


----------



## ari

pinkmacaroon said:


> Very chic ari &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you pinkmacaroon!!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful angle. I hope the dentist can focus. [emoji12][emoji317]



Hahahaa....indeed &#128518;


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Oh my , oh my ...
> Morning at the dentist office ...



Looking great Bobmops! Your hands are model like and deserve all these beautiful rings and the bracelet!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> I am so digging this. I don't own anything pink ... Well pink that bright lol. Pic taken from H.com it's called Mors et Gourmettes Remix
> 
> Can I pull it off or is it just a color phase? Hmmmm :storm:



Rami you can pull anything, it would look gorgeous on you. I'd love to have it too - is it a silk?


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209


KAT you look magnificent! Love this blue!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful angle. I hope the dentist can focus. [emoji12][emoji317]



))) you are such a gentleman , PrestigeH !


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267



Exquisite photo!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Super chic patient, love the Chanel comet ring!



You have the sharp eye , Periogilr 28 ))) even in those blury pics ))
I have a soft spot for Chanel stars &#9786;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Looking great Bobmops! Your hands are model like and deserve all these beautiful rings and the bracelet!



Thank you Ari ! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> You have the sharp eye , Periogilr 28 ))) even in those blury pics ))
> I have a soft spot for Chanel stars &#9786;&#65039;&#128522;



I have the little star pendant myself and basically love seeing comets in the night sky. I hope you had a relatively relaxing appointment!


----------



## Serva1

Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.




That's a beautiful size.


----------



## Serva1

PrestigeH said:


> That's a beautiful size.




Thank you Prestige H, I think the B25 is just great even if I usually carry a B30/35 depending if I need a lot of papers. I can carry my Ipad Air2 in the B25.


----------



## H.C.LV.

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))



Ari I really love all these shades of pink/nude, they look PERFECT with your bolide  

Do you mind sharing the brand of your shoes? They look so perfect!


----------



## H.C.LV.

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.



Love Black with Gold


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.




Wow I can't keep up with this thread. This size is just great for you!


----------



## periogirl28

I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443




So many interesting items. The gator stool. &#129299;[emoji51][emoji317]&#129303;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> So many interesting items. The gator stool. &#129299;[emoji51][emoji317]&#129303;



Thank you, I must say that envelope is not from Hermes. And that's stool is my most unique petit h purchase so far!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, I must say that envelope is not from Hermes. And that's stool is my most unique petit h purchase so far!




It is my first time see a petit H furniture piece. Thank u.


----------



## PrestigeH

Happy colours to a happy weekend.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459




3rd time you kill me this week! [emoji16][emoji4] Love everything my neighbour, but you know which one I'm going to steal, right?!! Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## Serva1

H.C.LV. said:


> Love Black with Gold



Thank you, I usually combine it with ivory white or white but today I tried the black for the first time and it was fun[emoji1]



periogirl28 said:


> Wow I can't keep up with this thread. This size is just great for you!



Thank you, love the size[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459



Love it! I'm eyeing your belt!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.




So classic Serva1. You carry it so well and the twilly is a perfect match! Fabulous!!!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459



Need to take lessons from you in advanced colour pairing, how cool! Twins with you on the horse charm.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> 3rd time you kill me this week! [emoji16][emoji4] Love everything my neighbour, but you know which one I'm going to steal, right?!! Happy weekend to you too!




Thank you Kat. I have lots to steal from u. U r my inspiration. Stay beautiful always.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> KAT you look magnificent! Love this blue!







Bobmops said:


> So romantic look! Love the Picotin and your watch [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







ellietilly said:


> Love Ms Picotin O, you wear her so well. Colours are beautiful.







riquita said:


> As gorgeous as the stars in the sky, Kat.Lee![/COLOR]



Thank you everyone for being so lovingly nice! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Love it! I'm eyeing your belt!




Thank you MrsWYK. I love the buckle and the white belt too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Oh my , oh my ...
> 
> Morning at the dentist office ...




Hope it soothes your anxiety by staring at these beautiful eye candies!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443




Periogirl, your new K28 sellier in RC looks divine, especially on the amethyst gator throne [emoji7] and the twilly blends in perfectly, yet complementing the bag with a bit of colour.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Need to take lessons from you in advanced colour pairing, how cool! Twins with you on the horse charm.




I am honoured to be ur twin. I am still very amateur in colour pairing. I learn from all of u here. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Casual Friday)))







ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))




Love the entire outfit ari. Spectacular! No doubt your Raisin bolide matches well. Thanks for the inspiration! [emoji172][emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> So classic Serva1. You carry it so well and the twilly is a perfect match! Fabulous!!!




Thank you dear Kat. We share the same taste and when you posted a pic lately of your Brandebourgs it made me smile, because I have the same cw [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459




I wish I could post beautiful pics like you PrestigeH. Love the guilloche buckle with the craie belt[emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Periogirl, your new K28 sellier in RC looks divine, especially on the amethyst gator throne [emoji7] and the twilly blends in perfectly, yet complementing the bag with a bit of colour.



Thank you Serva, that's really very astute, exactly what I was trying to achieve! 




PrestigeH said:


> I am honoured to be ur twin. I am still very amateur in colour pairing. I learn from all of u here. [emoji3]



As do I, this thread is very informative indeed!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear Kat. We share the same taste and when you posted a pic lately of your Brandebourgs it made me smile, because I have the same cw [emoji1][emoji1]




Awwww so nice to hear that. Looks like we have a big Brandebourgs family on here, perhaps next to Tyger Tyger I suppose!


----------



## PrestigeH

Serva1 said:


> I wish I could post beautiful pics like you PrestigeH. Love the guilloche buckle with the craie belt[emoji7]




Thank you Serva1. [emoji3]


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459




Beautiful arty shot, have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Beautiful arty shot, have a wonderful weekend!




Thank you Ellietilly. U have a great weekend too.


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443




Beautiful, your new RC Kelly is dressed to perfection.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. I have lots to steal from u. U r my inspiration. Stay beautiful always.



[emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## ellietilly

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.




Love your B25, looks great on you


----------



## ellietilly

Bobmops said:


> Oh my , oh my ...
> 
> Morning at the dentist office ...




Great colours, beautiful rings too


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful outfits ladies!





eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous color ur K is Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039; love her!





ari said:


> *Myrkur* love your Kelly! gorgeous color!





PrestigeH said:


> Hi Myrkur. What blue is this? It is a nice colour.





Kat.Lee said:


> Love this blue. Gorgeous Ms K!!





riquita said:


> Thank you Myrkur! And I must say, your Kelly is to die for.
> 
> And we are twins on the Chanel rain boots I spy in the background.



Thank you all for the kind words. My Kelly is Bleu de Prusse


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459



Wonderful color coordination &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;I have so much to learn from you !!


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443



Everything in these pics.


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. My Kelly is Bleu de Prusse




Thank you Myrkur. Bleu de Prusse is such a beautiful blue.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wonderful color coordination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]I have so much to learn from you !!




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji8]&#129299;[emoji8]&#129299;


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> I was going to break out Tyger Tyger for the first time today but was in a rush. So, here is my scarf (and bracelet) in action for the day.



it's very dazzling scarf Kyokei!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Wow ,Ari ! You are so chic !





Kyokei said:


> I love it! Raisin is a great choice of color.



Thank You Bobmops and Kyokei!



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.



That color B looks fantastic on you - it matches well with you hair!


----------



## ari

H.C.LV. said:


> Ari I really love all these shades of pink/nude, they look PERFECT with your bolide
> 
> Do you mind sharing the brand of your shoes? They look so perfect!


Thank You H.C.LV. - they are Gucci from last year I think - here I found a picture http://www.flannels.com/bamboo-heel...5_1446820992_2a8260e9630560254dac4f3c6f8260be



Kat.Lee said:


> Love the entire outfit ari. Spectacular! No doubt your Raisin bolide matches well. Thanks for the inspiration! [emoji172][emoji171][emoji170]



Thank You dear Kat! you are the inspiration to all of us!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443



everything here is picture perfect!!!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459



PrestigeH, Happy colors to you  love everything!


----------



## H.C.LV.

ari said:


> Thank You H.C.LV. - they are Gucci from last year I think - here I found a picture http://www.flannels.com/bamboo-heel...5_1446820992_2a8260e9630560254dac4f3c6f8260be



Thank you ari! I love Gucci shoes beautiful and confortable too


----------



## Rami00

riquita said:


> This is gorgeous. Not too much pink at all. You can really pull this off.


 


cartouche said:


> You totally can pull this off! I saw this at the boutique, and in natural lighting, it's not as bright - still colorful and very much a sunshine-bringing type of color, but not as bright as in the pic.


 


Kat.Lee said:


> Oh dear Rami. I'm not a pink gal but this shawl sings to me. I like that it has kind of Gris colour in it. I think it's a keeper IMHO. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175]


 


ellietilly said:


> Looks gorgeous and will add a much needed pop of colour as winter approaches! Go for it ...


 


pinkmacaroon said:


> It's beautiful and i'm sure u can pull it off Rami &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


 


ari said:


> Rami you can pull anything, it would look gorgeous on you. I'd love to have it too - is it a silk?


 
Thank you for the feedback everyone. Truly appreciate it. My closet could use some color.


cartouche - Thank you. I was thinking the same thing...you just confirmed it.


Kat - you are right. The cw is pink/gris/red ...so outta my comfort zone but I'm in to try this one out.


Ari - It was showing Silk twill and Cashmere/silk combo on the website but it wouldn't allow me to add the cashmere/silk one to the shopping cart. I will ask my SA.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Thank you for the feedback everyone. Truly appreciate it. My closet could use some color.
> 
> 
> cartouche - Thank you. I was thinking the same thing...you just confirmed it.
> 
> 
> Kat - you are right. The cw is pink/gris/red ...so outta my comfort zone but I'm in to try this one out.
> 
> 
> Ari - It was showing Silk twill and Cashmere/silk combo on the website but it wouldn't allow me to add the cashmere/silk one to the shopping cart. I will ask my SA.



Strange it doesnt look that bulky as the cashmere/silk ones, but is the same size.


----------



## riquita

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))


Cool and chic,  ari. And the raisin Bolide is simply gorgeous.


----------



## riquita

Wow periogirl28! This picture distracted me from work in a very good way.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> PrestigeH, Happy colors to you  love everything!




Thank you Ari. &#129299;[emoji12][emoji51]&#129303;


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> Beautiful, your new RC Kelly is dressed to perfection.





Myrkur said:


> Everything in these pics.





ari said:


> everything here is picture perfect!!!





riquita said:


> Wow periogirl28! This picture distracted me from work in a very good way.



Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I love the details on bouquet sellier... Who am I kidding? I love most of H shawls lol. They are so well made. You have the best collection. Invite me over and watch it disappear
> :



Oh Rami I totally get ur love for H shawls! Tell me about it!!! I am so insane about them.. 3 and a half months and 12 shawls later I am still lusting after more [emoji33][emoji33]!! Deal! U take my shawls I am so taking ur GT and RC... READY[emoji12][emoji12]



Rami00 said:


> I am so digging this. I don't own anything pink ... Well pink that bright lol. Pic taken from H.com it's called Mors et Gourmettes Remix
> 
> Can I pull it off or is it just a color phase? Hmmmm :storm:



U BET U CAN PULL THIS OFF Rami!!! Omg!!! I love this pink although I am not a pink girl but there r certain shades of pink I can't resist and this is one of them [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] go for it my dear! U know u will make it look spectacular!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209




There u go again!!! Every single time u take my breath away with ur FABULOUS STYLE Kat.Lee! Gorgeous dress and that bag is DREAMY [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.




Very cute, and yet elegant!


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443




That's one nice Twilly, perfect with Ms. RC!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267



FABULOUS!! That red C is STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039; and so is ur outfit!



Kyokei said:


> I was going to break out Tyger Tyger for the first time today but was in a rush. So, here is my scarf (and bracelet) in action for the day.



Aaaah! Kyokei... Love this CW of L'Arbre du Vent! I was seriously considering it but chose another CW! But after seeing this I want to run and grab ur CW from the store [emoji23][emoji23]



ari said:


> Casual Friday)))







ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))



GORGEOUS LADY!!! Ari seriously u have mastered the art of looking chic hands down! Love ur look head to toe[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Oh my , oh my ...
> 
> Morning at the dentist office ...



Wow!!! I am sure the dentist must be mesmerized by ur beautiful stack and gorgeous shawl Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; r us sure he took out the right teeth [emoji12][emoji12] if I were him my concentration would be severely distracted [emoji4]



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.



If it's such a fabulous bag as urs is I wouldn't mind carrying it either Serva [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443



Oooooh RC makes my heart flutter periogirl and I love the twillies on ur gorgeous K! Loving the burst of colors of ur SLGs too [emoji7][emoji7]



PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459




I know someone already mentioned it but my god PrestigeH this looks straight out of Vogue!! Just spectacular! U have such an eye for details that go into a perfect picture!!! PERFECTION [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> FABULOUS!! That red C is STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039; and so is ur outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah! Kyokei... Love this CW of L'Arbre du Vent! I was seriously considering it but chose another CW! But after seeing this I want to run and grab ur CW from the store [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS LADY!!! Ari seriously u have mastered the art of looking chic hands down! Love ur look head to toe[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I am sure the dentist must be mesmerized by ur beautiful stack and gorgeous shawl Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; r us sure he took out the right teeth [emoji12][emoji12] if I were him my concentration would be severely distracted [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> If it's such a fabulous bag as urs is I wouldn't mind carrying it either Serva [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh RC makes my heart flutter periogirl and I love the twillies on ur gorgeous K! Loving the burst of colors of ur SLGs too [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone already mentioned it but my god PrestigeH this looks straight out of Vogue!! Just spectacular! U have such an eye for details that go into a perfect picture!!! PERFECTION [emoji122][emoji122]



I was laughing like crazy &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;reading your comment.
All tooth are in place thanks God )


----------



## Love_Couture

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267



Look wonderful!  Thank you very much for sharing.  Have a great day!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> I was laughing like crazy [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]reading your comment.
> 
> All tooth are in place thanks God )




Hehehe thank god [emoji12]


----------



## LaenaLovely

I
	

		
			
		

		
	




I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459




I'm mean seriously, are you a stylist?  Grace at Vogue  better look out!  Gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))




Wow!  Could you look more fabulous!?!?  You are seriously my style icon...that coat, belt and bolide so rich and layered for fall.  Love it!


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!



You look fantastic!  Happy Friday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!




GORGEOUS my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ur evie looks beautiful!!! I have been thinking about getting one for a while too!!! The other day I saw one in RC at my store and almost bought it but my eyes fell on Lexie booties and shawls and ended up getting those instead!!! [emoji23][emoji23]Now I am beating myself looking at ur FABULOUS pic!!! What a perfect match it is with ur TT shawl too!!! Love ur sense of styling Tpf bestie... U inspire me[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443


 I see Ms. RC ready with a twilly. Stunning 


PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459


 
OMG! You take the best shots. GORGEOUS.


----------



## H.C.LV.

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!



Haha we have the same taste 

I have a feu evelyn, the exact TT shawl and a bleu atoll gp (colour very close to your saint-cyr)...

You look lovely


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!




Now this is a lovely outfit, all tied together by the Tyger Tyger. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> I see Ms. RC ready with a twilly. Stunning
> 
> 
> OMG! You take the best shots. GORGEOUS.




Thank you dear Rami!


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Oh my , oh my ...
> Morning at the dentist office ...


LOL! You are brave...morning dentist appointment. Sigh. Reminds me how I have to go next month and already dreading. No offense to dentists (if we have any member here). You are dressed to perfection.


Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.


 Gorgeous! How are you enjoying this size? Any pros/cons..would love to hear feedback from you.


----------



## bluenavy

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!


 
looks gorgeous, great pop of color


----------



## Serva1

ellietilly said:


> Love your B25, looks great on you




Thank you ellietilly, you are very kind[emoji1] At first it felt small but nowadays it's my favourite bag. I would love to have another one. All great things come in pairs.



ari said:


> That color B looks fantastic on you - it matches well with you hair!




Thank you ari, of all my Bs my Barenia Princess is my favourite one. Love your stylished outfits, especially your Chanels paired with your gorgeous white B[emoji7]



HGT said:


> Very cute, and yet elegant!



Thank you HGT, I agree this bag is supercute and so much easier to handle in crowds and when walking in the city, in comparison to B35.



Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! How are you enjoying this size? Any pros/cons..would love to hear feedback from you.




B25 is simply the best size for me. I use my B30 and 35s for travelling and work or occasionally for cityshopping. H is very rare in my country and this bag  doesn't stand out as much as the other Bs. Barenia is prone to scratches and hence better to handle in smaller size. Lightweight, just perfect. I love this bag so much[emoji173]&#65039; It's my signature piece and if I ever get a lizzie or croc it has to be a B25.


----------



## riquita

Gorgeous LaenaLovely! Is your Evelyne a size PM?


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443




Love everything in the pictures. Especially the gator stool. The color is amazing. [emoji246][emoji206][emoji175]


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Love everything in the pictures. Especially the gator stool. The color is amazing. [emoji246][emoji206][emoji175]




Thank you! Fell for the piece the minute I went to the petit h installation.


----------



## Kyokei

ari said:


> it's very dazzling scarf Kyokei!



Thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> Aaaah! Kyokei... Love this CW of L'Arbre du Vent! I was seriously considering it but chose another CW! But after seeing this I want to run and grab ur CW from the store [emoji23][emoji23]



Isn't it amazing?! I'm in love, so in love with it. Which CW did you choose? There are a few more I really love... I told myself that at this point I wouldn't buy the same design in multiple CWs but it's tempting a bit.


----------



## LaenaLovely

H.C.LV. said:


> Haha we have the same taste
> 
> I have a feu evelyn, the exact TT shawl and a bleu atoll gp (colour very close to your saint-cyr)...
> 
> You look lovely




We need to do some Twinsiemod shots!!  Great H minds think alike!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Now this is a lovely outfit, all tied together by the Tyger Tyger. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!  The color way was outside of my typical comfort zone, but I'm finding is a staple!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> You look fantastic!  Happy Friday!



Thank you!


----------



## LaenaLovely

bluenavy said:


> looks gorgeous, great pop of color



Thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!



Looks great! I love the color.



periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443



Oh wow that Petit H, I love it. 



PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459



Beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kyokei

Took Tyger Tyger out for the first time today.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Took Tyger Tyger out for the first time today.




Twins Kyokei!!! Love This TT on you!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Twins Kyokei!!! Love This TT on you!!!



Thank you!!!! These H scarves are quickly becoming a wardrobe staple for me. 

I'd love to see your TT!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443




Wow periogirl...your twilly looks amazing on the new k RC!   Seriously day dreaming about moving into your closet.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kyokei said:


> Took Tyger Tyger out for the first time today.




Gorgeous!  Great outfit all around!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> So classic Serva1. You carry it so well and the twilly is a perfect match! Fabulous!!!




So gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

Friday! Floored after a long week 

Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> GORGEOUS my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ur evie looks beautiful!!! I have been thinking about getting one for a while too!!! The other day I saw one in RC at my store and almost bought it but my eyes fell on Lexie booties and shawls and ended up getting those instead!!! [emoji23][emoji23]Now I am beating myself looking at ur FABULOUS pic!!! What a perfect match it is with ur TT shawl too!!! Love ur sense of styling Tpf bestie... U inspire me[emoji8][emoji8]




Omg, you are too too sweet.  A RC evie would be TDF...how can I enable you?  We are on the same H wavelength.   I looked at an RC item today but did not pull the trigger yet.  I bet it would be great with the csgm you have with the red...bouquet sellier?  (Haha am I stalking your pics or what?). Hope you are having a great start to the weekend.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> 
> 
> Noir B30 in action.




Great shot and your set up is beautiful!


----------



## Kyokei

LaenaLovely said:


> Gorgeous!  Great outfit all around!



Thank you very much~


----------



## Kyokei

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner.Noir B30 in action.



I love it. It looks great with the charm.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> Great shot and your set up is beautiful!



Thank you! I wish ... We all tpf members could meet up on Fridays lol.


----------



## bbbarbbb

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.




Trying to figure out if that is a wrought iron bed or if you landed on the floor? LOL. Love the B30 and the Chandelier!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> FABULOUS!! That red C is STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039; and so is ur outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah! Kyokei... Love this CW of L'Arbre du Vent! I was seriously considering it but chose another CW! But after seeing this I want to run and grab ur CW from the store [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS LADY!!! Ari seriously u have mastered the art of looking chic hands down! Love ur look head to toe[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I am sure the dentist must be mesmerized by ur beautiful stack and gorgeous shawl Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; r us sure he took out the right teeth [emoji12][emoji12] if I were him my concentration would be severely distracted [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> If it's such a fabulous bag as urs is I wouldn't mind carrying it either Serva [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh RC makes my heart flutter periogirl and I love the twillies on ur gorgeous K! Loving the burst of colors of ur SLGs too [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone already mentioned it but my god PrestigeH this looks straight out of Vogue!! Just spectacular! U have such an eye for details that go into a perfect picture!!! PERFECTION [emoji122][emoji122]




Thank you so much eternallove4bag. [emoji257][emoji257][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!




Miss Evie is beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> I'm mean seriously, are you a stylist?  Grace at Vogue  better look out!  Gorgeous




Thank you LaenaLovely.&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> I see Ms. RC ready with a twilly. Stunning
> 
> 
> OMG! You take the best shots. GORGEOUS.




Thank you Rami00.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Looks great! I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow that Petit H, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing.







Kyokei said:


> Took Tyger Tyger out for the first time today.




Thank you Kyokei. You look great.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.




Ur house is beautiful. I want to stay there too. [emoji483][emoji483]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!



What a beautiful Fall outfit !!


----------



## birkin10600

My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## atomic110

MrsWYK said:


> Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179057



This is super sweet Jypsiere! Love how u did ur outfit matching


----------



## LaenaLovely

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a beautiful Fall outfit !!



Thank you!


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier in action



Classy~


----------



## PrestigeH

birkin10600 said:


> My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.




Very classy. Thank u and U too.


----------



## atomic110

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267



U look effortlessly chic too!







ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))





Nice one!





PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459



Another magazine aka shot, beautiful ! Happy weekend too







LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!



lovely match!







Kyokei said:


> Took Tyger Tyger out for the first time today.



Love e whole look! Ur boots looks great too







birkin10600 said:


> My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.



Nice! Wishing u a wonderful weekend too


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> U look effortlessly chic too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another magazine aka shot, beautiful ! Happy weekend too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love e whole look! Ur boots looks great too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Wishing u a wonderful weekend too




Thank you Atomic110. U too. &#129303;[emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209



Lovely Kat! U always know how to pull things together


----------



## Love_Couture

birkin10600 said:


> My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.




So classic. Have a great weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MrsWYK

atomic110 said:


> This is super sweet Jypsiere! Love how u did ur outfit matching



Thank you!


----------



## MrsWYK

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.



I love this photo! That's the way to relax! You have a beautiful home!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing?! I'm in love, so in love with it. Which CW did you choose? There are a few more I really love... I told myself that at this point I wouldn't buy the same design in multiple CWs but it's tempting a bit.




Love ur CW. I got 13 which has orange, green and mauve! I told myself the same that won't buy two of the same design after I broke the rule with TT and Bouquet Sellier so I am trying to stay STRONG and not cave in third time [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Took Tyger Tyger out for the first time today.




Love it!!! Another of my favorite designs! U look fab Kyokei! Love ur chanel boy too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MrsWYK

birkin10600 said:


> My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.



Effortlessly chic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.




I LOVE the decor of ur home Rami!! GORGEOUS backdrop for a GORGEOUS B not to mention beautiful toes peeking out [emoji12]... This is my kind of friday! Cozying up at home and maybe watching a movie! Bring on the popcorn [emoji4][emoji4]... We need to have our own TPF slumber party! What fun would that be[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Omg, you are too too sweet.  A RC evie would be TDF...how can I enable you?  We are on the same H wavelength.   I looked at an RC item today but did not pull the trigger yet.  I bet it would be great with the csgm you have with the red...bouquet sellier?  (Haha am I stalking your pics or what?). Hope you are having a great start to the weekend.




We have formed our own mutual admiration club [emoji8][emoji8]... May go back for the RC evie or just may hold out for a K if I save up enough [emoji12]...and my god u have a good memory TPF bestie!!! Yup u got it right the red one was the Bouquet Sellier [emoji7][emoji7].. Now am dreaming of how perfect RC B or K would look with the shawl!! Rami better hide her RC[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur CW. I got 13 which has orange, green and mauve! I told myself the same that won't buy two of the same design after I broke the rule with TT and Bouquet Sellier so I am trying to stay STRONG and not cave in third time [emoji23][emoji23]



CW 13 is also very nice! Both TT and Bouquets Sellier are beautiful designs. I am trying to stay strong and narrow choices for future scarves down a lot but instead I find my wishlist growing bigger 



eternallove4bag said:


> Love it!!! Another of my favorite designs! U look fab Kyokei! Love ur chanel boy too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you!! The Boy was one of my ultimate HG bags so I was ecstatic when I first got it. Still love it just as much as the very first day


----------



## eternallove4bag

birkin10600 said:


> My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.




What a gorgeous bag and u wear it so well[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> Love e whole look! Ur boots looks great too



Thank you!



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kyokei. You look great.



Thank you as well.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> We have formed our own mutual admiration club [emoji8][emoji8]... May go back for the RC evie or just may hold out for a K if I save up enough [emoji12]...and my god u have a good memory TPF bestie!!! Yup u got it right the red one was the Bouquet Sellier [emoji7][emoji7].. Now am dreaming of how perfect RC B or K would look with the shawl!! Rami better hide her RC[emoji12][emoji12]



I was thinking that you would have to hide your shawl. LOL! How I wish to take some of the tpfers out and place em in my city. Hmmm that won't be a good idea would it? 

My SA looked into  the red/pink/gray Mors et Gourmettes remix ... The beauty is from last season. O well.


----------



## Rami00

Kyokei said:


> I love it. It looks great with the charm.


Thank you 


bbbarbbb said:


> Trying to figure out if that is a wrought iron bed or if you landed on the floor? LOL. Love the B30 and the Chandelier!


LOL! All on the floor! Thank you. 


PrestigeH said:


> Ur house is beautiful. I want to stay there too. [emoji483][emoji483]


Anytime my neighbor. Thank you!


MrsWYK said:


> I love this photo! That's the way to relax! You have a beautiful home!


Thank you.


eternallove4bag said:


> I LOVE the decor of ur home Rami!! GORGEOUS backdrop for a GORGEOUS B not to mention beautiful toes peeking out [emoji12]... This is my kind of friday! Cozying up at home and maybe watching a movie! Bring on the popcorn [emoji4][emoji4]... We need to have our own TPF slumber party! What fun would that be[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you. Are we atleast on the same continent?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

birkin10600 said:


> My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.



Beautiful BBK! You look lovely!



Kyokei said:


> Took Tyger Tyger out for the first time today.



TT looks great on you! Love the Chanel too.



Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.



Great shot and view of beautiful B and chandelier! 



LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!



Looking fabulous! Love the outfit, TT and Evie.



periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443



Beautiful Kelly and H! You have a fabulous collection, periogirl.



PrestigeH said:


> Happy colours to a happy weekend.
> View attachment 3179459



Very nice, love these!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful BBK! You look lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT looks great on you! Love the Chanel too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot and view of beautiful B and chandelier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous! Love the outfit, TT and Evie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly and H! You have a fabulous collection, periogirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, love these!




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> TT looks great on you! Love the Chanel too.



Thank you very much, Moirai!


----------



## Moirai

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.



Such a classy look and B! Have a wonderful weekend!



Bobmops said:


> Oh my , oh my ...
> Morning at the dentist office ...



Gorgeous shawl and cuff!



ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))



Love this outfit, esp matching coat, pants and shoes! Is that a leather coat? You have an amazing coat collection.



Kyokei said:


> I was going to break out Tyger Tyger for the first time today but was in a rush. So, here is my scarf (and bracelet) in action for the day.



Another great shot! Looking good!



Rami00 said:


> I am so digging this. I don't own anything pink ... Well pink that bright lol. Pic taken from H.com it's called Mors et Gourmettes Remix
> Can I pull it off or is it just a color phase? Hmmmm :storm:



Love the contrast hem. Would love to see this color on you. You look gorgeous in everything!



Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see so many gorgeous mod shots today. May I join the fun!!
> OOTD - I call her Ms Picotin O (ostrich)!
> Wish you all a wonderful Friday! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179208
> View attachment 3179209



Beautiful dress and perfect with Pico.


----------



## Moirai

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> View attachment 3179267



Such a chic outfit and love the pop of red C!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing Le Sportives pochette with Bambo Behapi bracelet today.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3179056



Love how you wear your silks! Hello kitty is cute too.



MrsWYK said:


> Hope that everybody is in the PINK of health this morning! TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179057



Love all that gorgeous pink H! 



Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier in action



This always looks so lovely on you!



riquita said:


> Long time lurker in this thread. Seeing people's Hermes action shots brighten my day. I only own a few H items, and as I work in healthcare, I can't wear my items all the time. I don't want any germs on them  Here's a pic of my very first H item that my DH bought in 2008 as my push gift for our first son. Sorry for the big picture. Thank for letting me share.



Congrats on this special H scarf! Thanks for sharing.



Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3178625
> 
> Brought Miss K with me today



Miss K is lovely!


----------



## vivelebag

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))




Fabulous outfit!


----------



## TangoTosca

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.



This post and picture made me laugh out loud    What a super way to end the work week! Thank you so much, *Rami*!

And I think your pictures are always fabulous. Wonderful style you have.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *Music to my ears... *



Kelly is stunning!



theITbag said:


> Just got this.   Hermes and Cartier.  Best combo ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178510



Wow, gorgeous arm candies!



chiaoapple said:


> Everyone's posts are just so inspiring!
> The thing I love most about this "mature" K is how the gold hw plays off the darker tones of the box leather. H really was ahead of its time with these tricolors!
> (excuse the slippers)



This a beautiful Kelly. Congrats on this special and unique K!



LaenaLovely said:


> A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178459
> 
> Super casual to take my son to a park play date...but with a CDC belt.  Thanks for letting me share.



Great casual outfit with flair! Cool shoes.



DizzyFairy said:


> Outfit in the last weekend... 2 way wearing my bag...



Gorgeous bag! You look lovely!



MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been so warm these last few days, but in my office and in the morning it's perfect weather for summer silk. Here's my other CW of Tapis. Thanks for letting me share!



Love this outfit, MrsO! You look fabulous!


----------



## atomic110

ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...&#128516;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...[emoji1]




Have a good trip. We are rodeo twins.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...[emoji1]



Staring at your lovely mini Evie & rodeo [emoji206] makes the wait more bearable I hope. Wish you a fantastic vacation! [emoji41]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Beautiful dress and perfect with Pico.



Thank you Moirai. 



atomic110 said:


> Lovely Kat! U always know how to pull things together



Thanks atomic110. 



LaenaLovely said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you dear. 



eternallove4bag said:


> There u go again!!! Every single time u take my breath away with ur FABULOUS STYLE Kat.Lee! Gorgeous dress and that bag is DREAMY [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you. You are too sweet! HUUUUUGS!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!




You look fabulous. That TT shawl is a perfect match with the lovely Evie!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Took Tyger Tyger out for the first time today.




Perfect TT for the season! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.




L O L. It's contagious! I need that laziness for the weekend too! Love your creative ideas and that chandelier, and not to forget your gorgeous B and Batman!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

birkin10600 said:


> My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.



You look fabulous birkin10600! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji206]


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...&#128516;



Cool relaxed look, great with little Evie. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## ari

riquita said:


> Cool and chic,  ari. And the raisin Bolide is simply gorgeous.



Thank you riquita!)))


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> FABULOUS!! That red C is STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039; and so is ur outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah! Kyokei... Love this CW of L'Arbre du Vent! I was seriously considering it but chose another CW! But after seeing this I want to run and grab ur CW from the store [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS LADY!!! Ari seriously u have mastered the art of looking chic hands down! Love ur look head to toe[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I am sure the dentist must be mesmerized by ur beautiful stack and gorgeous shawl Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; r us sure he took out the right teeth [emoji12][emoji12] if I were him my concentration would be severely distracted [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> If it's such a fabulous bag as urs is I wouldn't mind carrying it either Serva [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh RC makes my heart flutter periogirl and I love the twillies on ur gorgeous K! Loving the burst of colors of ur SLGs too [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone already mentioned it but my god PrestigeH this looks straight out of Vogue!! Just spectacular! U have such an eye for details that go into a perfect picture!!! PERFECTION [emoji122][emoji122]



Thank you Eternal! You are so kind and sweet!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179806
> 
> 
> I've been so focused on my new blue b that I was neglecting my first H bright.  I missed you evie!  And as you ladies have demonstrated TT shawl goes with everything!



LaenaLovely, this a great look, love how the TT shawl pulls everything together and makes the look so happy!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Wow!  Could you look more fabulous!?!?  You are seriously my style icon...that coat, belt and bolide so rich and layered for fall.  Love it!



Thank you LaenaLovely! You are so sweet!


----------



## MrsWYK

atomic110 said:


> ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...&#128516;



Enjoy your holiday! What a nice way to start your trip with happy colours!


----------



## MrsWYK

ari said:


> Amazingly the raisin bolide goes well with so many colors))



Totally chic! You match the colours so well!


----------



## ari

Serva1 said:


> Thank you ellietilly, you are very kind[emoji1] At first it felt small but nowadays it's my favourite bag. I would love to have another one. All great things come in pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ari, of all my Bs my Barenia Princess is my favourite one. Love your stylished outfits, especially your Chanels paired with your gorgeous white B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you HGT, I agree this bag is supercute and so much easier to handle in crowds and when walking in the city, in comparison to B35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B25 is simply the best size for me. I use my B30 and 35s for travelling and work or occasionally for cityshopping. H is very rare in my country and this bag  doesn't stand out as much as the other Bs. Barenia is prone to scratches and hence better to handle in smaller size. Lightweight, just perfect. I love this bag so much[emoji173]&#65039; It's my signature piece and if I ever get a lizzie or croc it has to be a B25.



Thank you Serva1, for the kind compliments, I think smaller bags are more lady like and Barenia is so gorgeous!


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> Took Tyger Tyger out for the first time today.



Gorgeous look Kyokei! And these Chloe boots are amazing- are they comfortable?


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.


Tell me about it Rami! We stayed at home watching Swedish series and eating Belgian chocolate and drinking Irish whiskey)))) 
Love your picture!


----------



## ari

birkin10600 said:


> My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.



Love the look! K Sellier is my favorite bag! You look great with these fab flats!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> U look effortlessly chic too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another magazine aka shot, beautiful ! Happy weekend too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love e whole look! Ur boots looks great too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Wishing u a wonderful weekend too



Thank you atomic!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Such a classy look and B! Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shawl and cuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit, esp matching coat, pants and shoes! Is that a leather coat? You have an amazing coat collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Another great shot! Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the contrast hem. Would love to see this color on you. You look gorgeous in everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and perfect with Pico.



Thank you Moirai ! Yes it is an old leather Burrbery trench))


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...&#128516;



Have a great vacation! Loos like fun!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

MrsWYK said:


> Totally chic! You match the colours so well!



Thank you MrsWYK ))


----------



## ari

vivelebag said:


> Fabulous outfit!



Thank you vivelebag!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Thank you Moirai ! Yes it is an old leather Burrbery trench))



Thanks, ari. I love Burberry coats. It looks very soft and gorgeous on you.


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...&#128516;



Love your bag and outfit.


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect TT for the season! Gorgeous!



Thank you!



ari said:


> Gorgeous look Kyokei! And these Chloe boots are amazing- are they comfortable?



They are very comfortable! I walk everywhere so only tend to buy shoes that are walkable. These didn't even require a breaking in period at all.


----------



## nadineluv

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179423
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji1] Love carrying a small bag to meetings.




Gorgeous!!! Is that Barenia?? Love it!!!


----------



## nadineluv

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443




Beautiful Twillys & K!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.




Love this action shot Rami!! Your too cute!!!


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...&#128516;



Have a great time with your eye goodies !!!&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous. That TT shawl is a perfect match with the lovely Evie!



Thanks Kat Lee!  Next I naybstart taking photo shoot pics like you did with your new Tricolor K...inspiring me as always with your cool style


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Thanks Kat Lee!  Next I naybstart taking photo shoot pics like you did with your new Tricolor K...inspiring me as always with your cool style



Thank you LaenaLovely. Btw forgot to mention that I love your leather jacket and the grand piano. I have a soft spot in my heart for these two things! [emoji8]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you LaenaLovely. Btw forgot to mention that I love your leather jacket and the grand piano. I have a soft spot in my heart for these two things! [emoji8]



Thank you!  Sadly the piano is more decorative these days...my musical skills have gone drastically downhill over the years.  Fingers crossed my son is more disciplined than I was with respect to practicing--we are working on it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you!  Sadly the piano is more decorative these days...my musical skills have gone drastically downhill over the years.  Fingers crossed my son is more disciplined than I was with respect to practicing--we are working on it.




I hear you! [emoji2] Similar scenario here! 
Perhaps put your Fendi shoes and have those googlie eyes watching him practice! [emoji102][emoji16]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> I hear you! [emoji2] Similar scenario here!
> Perhaps put your Fendi shoes and have those googlie eyes watching him practice! [emoji102][emoji16]



what a wonderful idea!  He's very into eyes and monsters.  For more Fendi monster pieces I would probably get back into practicing as well. Hehe.


----------



## LaenaLovely

birkin10600 said:


> My black box Kelly 32 sellier in action. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend.




She looks ready for the weekend!  Your whole outfit is casual but so so chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

atomic110 said:


> ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...[emoji1]




lol how travel chic you are...rodeo and e a winning combo (love the shoes too)!


----------



## HummingBird1

Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!


----------



## H.C.LV.

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!



 

What are the specs for this beautiful neutral?


I mach my bags with valentino shoes too


----------



## Kat.Lee

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!




What a lovely and perfectly matched outfit. Fabulous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I was thinking that you would have to hide your shawl. LOL! How I wish to take some of the tpfers out and place em in my city. Hmmm that won't be a good idea would it?
> 
> 
> 
> My SA looked into  the red/pink/gray Mors et Gourmettes remix ... The beauty is from last season. O well.



Omg!! I laughed so much reading this!!! Thanks to TPF I am having the most wonderful start to my days!!! What a riot it would be if all of us we lived in the same city and especially if we had keys to each other's closets [emoji6][emoji6]...

So sorry u couldn't get ur hands in the pink scarf! It really was a beauty but u can make any shawl look phenomenal!!! Have u seen the perspective cavalier? Some of the CWs r so u!! I immediately thought of u when I saw that. It's last season but still available in US website. 



Rami00 said:


> Thank you. Are we atleast on the same continent?




Hehehe I am right next door neighbor .. in US... Wouldn't take me that long to join u and still have GT and RC to raid [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!



Wow!!! What a perfect match!!! U must be looking gorgeous with these stunning choices HummingBird1[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> ready for short vacation, boarding soon with my mini E & rodeo...[emoji1]




Love ur Evelyne and the rodeo! U travel in style atomic110 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!



OMG &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;love the great gray color !


----------



## HummingBird1

H.C.LV. said:


> What are the specs for this beautiful neutral?
> 
> 
> I mach my bags with valentino shoes too


Its a K35 in Blue Lin. 
Glad to hear I'm not alone in matching bags to Valentino shoes!


----------



## the petite lady

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!


Love the all the colors in this picture. Your Kelly is beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

Out and about with RC30


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!!!! These H scarves are quickly becoming a wardrobe staple for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see your TT!






Here he is!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Out and about with RC30



Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039;. Love your top too. Enjoy your sunny Saturday dear!


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Out and about with RC30



What a neatly textured top, enjoy your weekend! It reminds me of a mix of feathers and snow.


----------



## Mulan16

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!



Love the outfit! So summary and airy feeling!


----------



## PrestigeH

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!




Very sweet looking.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Out and about with RC30




Love the RC. The material of your top is so comfy and unique. Nice shot Rami.


----------



## PrestigeH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180551
> 
> Here he is!!!




Nice scarf. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Out and about with RC30




Grrrrrrrrr! Rami my eyes r FIXATED and GLAZING OVER UR RC!!! What a fabulous outfit!! I seriously want to raid ur closet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Freckles1

Enjoying my latte


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180551
> 
> Here he is!!!




Gorgeous Freckles1!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180551
> 
> Here he is!!!




This looks incredible on you!


----------



## Serva1

nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous!!! Is that Barenia?? Love it!!!




Thank you nadineluv, yes it's the iconic barenia leather[emoji173]&#65039; my all time favourite


----------



## Serva1

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte




Looks delicious, never seen this china before[emoji1]


----------



## HummingBird1

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte


Looks delicious, enjoy Freckles1!


----------



## chiaoapple

Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes&#128513;~ B30 Aubergine croc&#128518;


----------



## chiaoapple

hermesBB said:


> Everyone looks so effortlessly chic!
> 
> My OOTD with my little red C~~~
> 
> View attachment 3179267



You look so effortlessly chic!


----------



## Prada_Princess

chiaoapple said:


> Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes&#128513;~ B30 Aubergine croc&#128518;



It is absolutely beautiful &#128147; &#128092; I adore croc leather


----------



## theITbag

Out and about for a little retail therapy today.


----------



## princess621

chiaoapple said:


> Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes[emoji16]~ B30 Aubergine croc[emoji38]




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] hope you had a good time!


----------



## Blue Rain

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!




Very chic HummingBird.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

theITbag said:


> Out and about for a little retail therapy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180735




Shop for me too please


----------



## Moirai

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!



So pretty! Beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Out and about with RC30



Love the textured sweater and color of your outfit, beautiful with RC!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180551
> 
> Here he is!!!





Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte



Beautiful TT on you!  Delicious latte!


----------



## Moirai

chiaoapple said:


> Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes&#128513;~ B30 Aubergine croc&#128518;



Stunning!!!


----------



## doves75

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!



 What a nice color palate [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Rami00 said:


> Out and about with RC30




Looking fab as always



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180551
> 
> Here he is!!!




Looks great on you freckles [emoji173]&#65039;



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte




Latte taste 10x better in H cup [emoji39][emoji39]



chiaoapple said:


> Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes[emoji16]~ B30 Aubergine croc[emoji38]




Gorgeous!! I would keep her safe too chiaoapple [emoji6]



theITbag said:


> Out and about for a little retail therapy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180735




Have fun!! Love the action shot


----------



## Moirai

theITbag said:


> Out and about for a little retail therapy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180735



Beautiful shopping companion and arm candies!


----------



## ghoztz

theITbag said:


> Out and about for a little retail therapy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180735




Perfect for shopping around!!


----------



## Vix_3n

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.



Awesome picture Rami!


----------



## Vix_3n

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte



Wow I love this cup!!!!


----------



## Hobbiezm

Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!


----------



## LaenaLovely

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!




Oh I see why it is your favorite!   Beautiful blue and white.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Breaking out my new arbre du vent csgm!  Casual taupe and denim look for running errands.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835




Smashing!  She looks great in action!  Is that a bouquet sellier csgm?  May I ask the color way?  It's breathtaking!


----------



## LaenaLovely

theITbag said:


> Out and about for a little retail therapy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180735




Oh yor shoulder b looks great with you apple watch!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## missjenn

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180836
> 
> 
> Breaking out my new arbre du vent csgm!  Casual taupe and denim look for running errands.




Love the color combination and the wear you wear the scarf!


----------



## theITbag

ghoztz said:


> Perfect for shopping around!!




Yup!  And I'm wearing my gym clothes and sneakers!!!  I look like a slob except for my accessories.  [emoji13]


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180836
> 
> 
> Breaking out my new arbre du vent csgm!  Casual taupe and denim look for running errands.



Wow!  it's gorgeous on you.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Love the RC. The material of your top is so comfy and unique. Nice shot Rami.


Thank you.


eternallove4bag said:


> Grrrrrrrrr! Rami my eyes r FIXATED and GLAZING OVER UR RC!!! What a fabulous outfit!! I seriously want to raid ur closet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Haha! Anytime sweetheart. Hope you are enjoy Saturday. It's been sunny, rain, sunny ... The weather is so confused.


Moirai said:


> Love the textured sweater and color of your outfit, beautiful with RC!


Thank you. Good to see you back Moirai.. I missed you.


doves75 said:


> What a nice color palate [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> Looking fab as always
> Looks great on you freckles [emoji173]&#65039;
> Latte taste 10x better in H cup [emoji39][emoji39]
> Gorgeous!! I would keep her safe too chiaoapple [emoji6]
> Have fun!! Love the action shot


Thank you. You are so sweet. 


Vix_3n said:


> Awesome picture Rami!


Thank you.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! I laughed so much reading this!!! Thanks to TPF I am having the most wonderful start to my days!!! What a riot it would be if all of us we lived in the same city and especially if we had keys to each other's closets [emoji6][emoji6]...
> 
> So sorry u couldn't get ur hands in the pink scarf! It really was a beauty but u can make any shawl look phenomenal!!! Have u seen the perspective cavalier? Some of the CWs r so u!! I immediately thought of u when I saw that. It's last season but still available in US website.
> 
> Hehehe I am right next door neighbor .. in US... Wouldn't take me that long to join u and still have GT and RC to raid [emoji12][emoji12]



Phew! You are neighbor... Within my reach lol.


Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039;. Love your top too. Enjoy your sunny Saturday dear!


Thank you Kat! 


Christofle said:


> What a neatly textured top, enjoy your weekend! It reminds me of a mix of feathers and snow.


Nice to see you here. I loveeeee the way you discribed it. Thank you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180836
> 
> 
> Breaking out my new arbre du vent csgm!  Casual taupe and denim look for running errands.




Oh I love this color combo.  The blues in your arbre du vent is so warm. What a great weekend comfy ensemble.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835




Love Etain !  And especially with GHW.  CONGRATS!


----------



## LaenaLovely

missjenn said:


> Love the color combination and the wear you wear the scarf!




Thank you, missjenn.  The csgms make me able to tolerate the colder weather!



Rami00 said:


> Wow!  it's gorgeous on you.




Rami, thank you my dear!  This has some good Gris t coordination in parts when folders...just satin' 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh I love this color combo.  The blues in your arbre du vent is so warm. What a great weekend comfy ensemble.




Thank you chkpf, I was never a blue person until recently and now it's all I want!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! I laughed so much reading this!!! Thanks to TPF I am having the most wonderful start to my days!!! What a riot it would be if all of us we lived in the same city and especially if we had keys to each other's closets [emoji6][emoji6]...
> 
> So sorry u couldn't get ur hands in the pink scarf! It really was a beauty but u can make any shawl look phenomenal!!! Have u seen the perspective cavalier? Some of the CWs r so u!! I immediately thought of u when I saw that. It's last season but still available in US website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe I am right next door neighbor .. in US... Wouldn't take me that long to join u and still have GT and RC to raid [emoji12][emoji12]




Heaven help us if we lived closer ladies...so so much trouble..but do so much fun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte



Ooooh my favorite!!! What a stylish way to enjoy latte[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chiaoapple said:


> Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes[emoji16]~ B30 Aubergine croc[emoji38]



lol! PERFECTION chiaoapple! Ur croc is stunning!!!



theITbag said:


> Out and about for a little retail therapy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180735



Super stylish way to shop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835




Gorgeous!! Hoping to add this to my collection soon! There's something just magical about etain and ghw [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180836
> 
> 
> Breaking out my new arbre du vent csgm!  Casual taupe and denim look for running errands.




This looks STUNNING ON U!!! Love this beautiful CW on u!!! Casually chic and gorgeous my friend [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; u make running errands look SUPER DUPER GOOD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Anytime sweetheart. Hope you are enjoy Saturday. It's been sunny, rain, sunny ... The weather is so confused.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ditto here!!! Today was my fall cleaning day so along with my kiddos got a lot accomplished!!! Tons of things donated and I feel 100 pounds lighter just getting the stuff out of the house!! Not physical weight wise but mental weight wide [emoji12][emoji12]



Rami00 said:


> Phew! You are neighbor... Within my reach lol.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hehehehe I am thinking the same [emoji6][emoji6]



LaenaLovely said:


> Heaven help us if we lived closer ladies...so so much trouble..but do so much fun!




TOTALLY!!! But what fun it would be sharing all out H goodies amongst us!!! We would be one well dressed and accessorized group [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180551
> 
> Here he is!!!



Wow!!! Looks amazing on you. You wear TT well.


----------



## Kyokei

Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835



Beautiful!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180836
> 
> 
> Breaking out my new arbre du vent csgm!  Casual taupe and denim look for running errands.



Very nice. I love this CW.



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte



Ahhh this mug! Glad you are enjoying it. These H mugs look great.


----------



## Kyokei

Tried wearing Tyger Tyger in a different knot today. I am really enjoying this scarf for fall.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835




How exciting!!!  Simply stunning!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mulan16

Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835



Beautiful bag! Love the outfit too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte




It tastes better in such a lovely mug.


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes[emoji16]~ B30 Aubergine croc[emoji38]




Stunning bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

theITbag said:


> Out and about for a little retail therapy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180735




Well matched retail therapy look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835




Beautiful bag and outfit.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180836
> 
> 
> Breaking out my new arbre du vent csgm!  Casual taupe and denim look for running errands.




Gorgeous csgm and perfect look for errands.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Tried wearing Tyger Tyger in a different knot today. I am really enjoying this scarf for fall.




Fabulous.


----------



## Moirai

Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835



Congrats! Gorgeous with ghw! Enjoy Paris!


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180836
> 
> Breaking out my new arbre du vent csgm!  Casual taupe and denim look for running errands.



This looks lovely on you! Casual but definitely chic!


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Tried wearing Tyger Tyger in a different knot today. I am really enjoying this scarf for fall.



TT looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Haha! Anytime sweetheart. Hope you are enjoy Saturday. It's been sunny, rain, sunny ... The weather is so confused.
> 
> Thank you. Good to see you back Moirai.. I missed you.
> 
> Thank you. You are so sweet.
> 
> Thank you.



Awww, you are so sweet  Work has been very busy, so it's been tough to keep up with this fast paced thread. I've also been hanging out with the fabulous ladies in the cafe. Come join us...


----------



## carlinha

love this thread, such an inspiration everyone!!!!


----------



## carlinha

at the Hermes Miami grand opening party (Flamingo Party theme), with my Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW, white belt strap GHW
(dress by Alexis, shoes by Sophia Webster)


----------



## Freckles1

Kat.Lee said:


> It tastes better in such a lovely mug.




Yes it does Kat.Lee!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

chiaoapple said:


> Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes[emoji16]~ B30 Aubergine croc[emoji38]




OMG. It's very beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji171][emoji177]


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Rami00 said:


> Out and about with RC30




What an interesting top! Off topic, but can you please share where it's from? [emoji16]


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous.





Moirai said:


> TT looks fabulous on you!



Thank you so much!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Taking my baby B25 out shopping  today. Love how comfortable the H booties are.


----------



## Kat.Lee

carlinha said:


> at the Hermes Miami grand opening party (Flamingo Party theme), with my Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW, white belt strap GHW
> (dress by Alexis, shoes by Sophia Webster)




Lovely. Your entire outfit matches with the flamingo theme.


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Taking my baby B25 out shopping  today. Love how comfortable the H booties are.
> 
> View attachment 3181285




They look gorgeous on you. Enjoy your shopping!


----------



## Kat.Lee

As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.


----------



## ari

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3180488
> 
> Autumn is well and truly here in London..... Wishing I could wear one of my favourite summer outfits again!



Beautiful outfit! Love the colors!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Out and about with RC30



Gorgeous Rami! Very beautiful combination!


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180551
> 
> Here he is!!!



Stunning!


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte



Love H china!


----------



## ari

chiaoapple said:


> Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes&#128513;~ B30 Aubergine croc&#128518;


Wow! Absolute beauty! We need more mod pictures of her!


----------



## ari

theITbag said:


> Out and about for a little retail therapy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180735



Beautiful arm candies! And the B )))


----------



## ari

Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835



Major congrats! Beautiful Kelly! Love the colors of the Shawl!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180836
> 
> 
> Breaking out my new arbre du vent csgm!  Casual taupe and denim look for running errands.



Very alluring!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> Tried wearing Tyger Tyger in a different knot today. I am really enjoying this scarf for fall.



Love this combination!


----------



## riquita

Perfect Kat.Lee! Thanks for the mod shots. It gives me an idea of the size of the Roulis. Now, another bag to add on my H wish list.


----------



## ari

carlinha said:


> at the Hermes Miami grand opening party (Flamingo Party theme), with my Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW, white belt strap GHW
> (dress by Alexis, shoes by Sophia Webster)



Stunning and happy look! Envious of the good weather!


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> Taking my baby B25 out shopping  today. Love how comfortable the H booties are.
> 
> View attachment 3181285



Very stylish boots! Love the little rays of orange! You look great!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308



KAT ! This is the perfect match! But everything looks gorgeous on you! What is the color of Ms Roulis? Love it. I need a light neutral bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

riquita said:


> Perfect Kat.Lee! Thanks for the mod shots. It gives me an idea of the size of the Roulis. Now, another bag to add on my H wish list.




Thank you so much. I'm glad to be able to be of some help getting an idea.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> KAT ! This is the perfect match! But everything looks gorgeous on you! What is the color of Ms Roulis? Love it. I need a light neutral bag!




Thank you ari. It's glycine. Here's a separate thread to see some more pics of it. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html


----------



## Kyokei

ari said:


> Love this combination!



Thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308




You look great! And I love your shoes. I wish I could get away with open toed shoes.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308




You carry it so well. Excellent on you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308



This is a beautiful color on the Roulis and they match perfectly with your shoes.  Happy Sunday to you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> You look great! And I love your shoes. I wish I could get away with open toed shoes.







PrestigeH said:


> You carry it so well. Excellent on you.







chkpfbeliever said:


> This is a beautiful color on the Roulis and they match perfectly with your shoes.  Happy Sunday to you.




Thank you for your kind comments! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

My SA just called me. Oh my. I am bring them home. &#129299;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> My SA just called me. Oh my. I am bring them home. &#129299;
> View attachment 3181372



Looking forward to your action pic/ reveal!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Looking forward to your action pic/ reveal!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> My SA just called me. Oh my. I am bring them home. &#129299;
> View attachment 3181372



OMG I can't take suspense! I spy a big box!!  Quick quick! Or I'll knock on your door!!! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji2][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG I can't take suspense! I spy a big box!!  Quick quick! Or I'll knock on your door!!! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji2][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Ha ha. I must thank you for the fairy dust. [emoji16]&#129303;[emoji12][emoji51]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. I must thank you for the fairy dust. [emoji16]&#129303;[emoji12][emoji51]




Yippee!!! Gosh so many possible bags flashing in my head now!! I'll love whichever it is!! I promise I'll behave not to steal it. [emoji16]


----------



## HummingBird1

PrestigeH said:


> My SA just called me. Oh my. I am bring them home. &#129299;
> View attachment 3181372


I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> Tried wearing Tyger Tyger in a different knot today. I am really enjoying this scarf for fall.



That shawl is totally yours ! Colors suit you perfectly !


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> My SA just called me. Oh my. I am bring them home. &#129299;
> View attachment 3181372



I must see !!! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308



Another great look from you ! Love the bag !!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> I must see !!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]




Hi everyone. Thank u. Will go back home and post. Just something very simple so please bear with me. [emoji16]&#129299;


----------



## Bobmops

carlinha said:


> at the Hermes Miami grand opening party (Flamingo Party theme), with my Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW, white belt strap GHW
> (dress by Alexis, shoes by Sophia Webster)



Great outfit for special occasion!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Another great look from you ! Love the bag !!




Thank you Bobmops.


----------



## Bobmops

Hobbiezm said:


> Introducing my new Kelly 32, Etain GHW - ready to nosh on great French food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180833
> View attachment 3180834
> View attachment 3180835



You look wonderful , Hobbiezm !


----------



## Bobmops

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3180627
> 
> Enjoying my latte


Aaaaaaa! Must by those ! Love to have beautiful thinks around mself)))


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> Friday! Floored after a long week
> 
> Being lazy to go out for dinner. I could totally stay home and  survive by eating the olives outta martinis. Crazy Friday ideas.Noir B30 in action.




You are too funny [emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))




Love this outfit of yours. Smart looking. Miss Goldy is beautiful too.


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308




So in love with your Roulis! I saw one last week on the webshop, I almost wanted to grab it, but I just couldn't because I need a more practical bag lol.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406




Wow such a fabulous haul. So happy for you my dear neighbour! Fabulous collection added!! Great minds think alike...I had the idea of hanging my horn necklace as bag charm as well. [emoji106]&#127995; 
But.....another rodeo?! You are so lucky with [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]!! Huuuuge congrats!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))



You look fabulously polished ari. Love it. Enjoy your Sunday!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow such a fabulous haul. So happy for you my dear neighbour! Fabulous collection added!! Great minds think alike...I had the idea of hanging my horn necklace as bag charm as well. [emoji106]&#127995;
> But.....another rodeo?! You are so lucky with [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]!! Huuuuge congrats!!!




Thank you very much Kat. I still use the same method to ask for rodeo. Lol still works. Love the horn necklace as the charm.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> So in love with your Roulis! I saw one last week on the webshop, I almost wanted to grab it, but I just couldn't because I need a more practical bag lol.




Thank you Myrkur. I hear you. Maybe one day you'll come around with different bags perspective and I'll be happy to be your bag twin. [emoji2][emoji8]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308




Very chic! The bag and the shoes! Perfect match!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406




Cool! Love the idea to have the horn necklace as a bag charm!!! Let me use mine like that as well! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Cool! Love the idea to have the horn necklace as a bag charm!!! Let me use mine like that as well! Thanks for sharing.




Hi HGT yes try it. Looks good to me.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you very much Kat. I still use the same method to ask for rodeo. Lol still works. Love the horn necklace as the charm.



Your method sure does still work. I wonder if your Chinese zodiac is "Horse"!? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]JK!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Very chic! The bag and the shoes! Perfect match!




Thank you *HGT*.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406



OMG! Gorgeous 
PrestigeH, major congrats!! Everything is beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Your method sure does still work. I wonder if your Chinese zodiac is "Horse"!? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]JK!




Ha luckily I am not a horse if not the consequence will be real bad. Lol


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> OMG! Gorgeous
> 
> PrestigeH, major congrats!! Everything is beautiful!




Thank you Ari. I am blessed and thankful.


----------



## exsq

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406




Congrats Prestige! I recently got a black B too! Twins! But my SA say no horse charm atm and will owe me one. Lol

Such fun getting surprises from the store!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

exsq said:


> Congrats Prestige! I recently got a black B too! Twins! But my SA say no horse charm atm and will owe me one. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Such fun getting surprises from the store!




Thank you exsq. Am honoured to be your twin. Hope u get ur rodeo soon. Yes it was fun but also taxing on the wallet. Lol


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308




So beautiful! Love the dress, too!


----------



## HummingBird1

I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?


----------



## eternallove4bag

carlinha said:


> at the Hermes Miami grand opening party (Flamingo Party theme), with my Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW, white belt strap GHW
> (dress by Alexis, shoes by Sophia Webster)



U look gorgeous! Beautifully put together carlinha!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Taking my baby B25 out shopping  today. Love how comfortable the H booties are.
> 
> View attachment 3181285



Lovely chkpbeliever! I am becoming a huge fan of H booties too! They really r so comfy!!



Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308



Head to toe PERFECTION Kat.Lee! The styling is impeccable as usual and the dress, shoes go so well with ur GORGEOUS Roulis! AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



PrestigeH said:


> My SA just called me. Oh my. I am bring them home. &#129299;
> View attachment 3181372



SO EXCITING!!



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406



Wow!! LOVING ur purchases PrestigeH!!! What a neat idea to use horn necklace as a bag charm! And I love Clic clacs too! Tell me how do u get so lucky with rodeos? I have been asking my SA for one too but a month gone and nothing [emoji17][emoji17]u have to teach me the trick pls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... She says she will grab one as soon as she gets a shipment [emoji26]



ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))




Ari u look fabulous!!! Miss Goldy is lucky to get ur attention [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

HummingBird1 said:


> I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181431




Wow. Both look beautiful. Difficult decision. Depending on the occasion. However, I vote for Blue Lin today and BE tomorrow.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So beautiful! Love the dress, too!



Thank you *PP*. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Head to toe PERFECTION Kat.Lee! The styling is impeccable as usual and the dress, shoes go so well with ur GORGEOUS Roulis! AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



Thank you dear for being so nice and sweet. [emoji72]&#127996; HUGS HUGS HUGS!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> U look gorgeous! Beautifully put together carlinha!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely chkpbeliever! I am becoming a huge fan of H booties too! They really r so comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Head to toe PERFECTION Kat.Lee! The styling is impeccable as usual and the dress, shoes go so well with ur GORGEOUS Roulis! AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> SO EXCITING!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! LOVING ur purchases PrestigeH!!! What a neat idea to use horn necklace as a bag charm! And I love Clic clacs too! Tell me how do u get so lucky with rodeos? I have been asking my SA for one too but a month gone and nothing [emoji17][emoji17]u have to teach me the trick pls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... She says she will grab one as soon as she gets a shipment [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari u look fabulous!!! Miss Goldy is lucky to get ur attention [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Eternallove4bag. To be honest, I don't always ask for a charm. But sometimes I do. I always try to make a joke out of it with my SA, pleading her to check the back as the box is small and maybe missed out. Not sure if this really works. Maybe I am just blessed. Good luck and hope u get your rodeos soon. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove4bag. To be honest, I don't always ask for a charm. But sometimes I do. I always try to make a joke out of it with my SA, pleading her to check the back as the box is small and maybe missed out. Not sure if this really works. Maybe I am just blessed. Good luck and hope u get your rodeos soon. [emoji3]




Lol! Thank u! Ok I am so going to try this trick when I am there! I hope I get lucky soon, fingers crossed! In the meantime I am going to live vicariously through u, Kat.Lee and Rami's rodeos [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HummingBird1 said:


> I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181431




Wow! Both r fabulous choices! U can't go wrong with either [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Thank u! Ok I am so going to try this trick when I am there! I hope I get lucky soon, fingers crossed! In the meantime I am going to live vicariously through u, Kat.Lee and Rami's rodeos [emoji7][emoji4]




Good luck. Rodeos on the way to you. [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good luck. Rodeos on the way to you. [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]




Haha thank u so much PrestigeH!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406




Another great pic, love horn necklaces and this is a bon idée!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))




Love your super elegant style!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Another great pic, love horn necklaces and this is a bon idée!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji3][emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

HummingBird1 said:


> I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181431




Both are super pretty but I prefer your So Kelly!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

carlinha said:


> at the Hermes Miami grand opening party (Flamingo Party theme), with my Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW, white belt strap GHW
> (dress by Alexis, shoes by Sophia Webster)




Looks very festive!


----------



## HummingBird1

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406


Wow! Stunning haul - Congratulations!


----------



## PrestigeH

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow! Stunning haul - Congratulations!




Thank you Hummingbird1. You are so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454




You look beautiful. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## HummingBird1

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Both r fabulous choices! U can't go wrong with either [emoji173]&#65039;





periogirl28 said:


> Both are super pretty but I prefer your So Kelly!





PrestigeH said:


> Wow. Both look beautiful. Difficult decision. Depending on the occasion. However, I vote for Blue Lin today and BE tomorrow.




Thanks for your advice, Ive gone with the K today and the other tomorrow!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))



What a great outfit &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love the blazer , could you tell me what brand it is ?


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454



Great clutch / wallet ! Love your outfit !


----------



## Bobmops

HummingBird1 said:


> I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181431



Both are great !!! &#128525;&#128536;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406



I just love how you coordinate H items !!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> I just love how you coordinate H items !!!




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> What a great outfit &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love the blazer , could you tell me what brand it is ?



It is an old stella mccartney blazer, but she makes this style over and over. Thank you Bobmops))


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> I just love how you coordinate H items !!!



Yes, PrestigeH is the best! H should hires him!


----------



## Bobmops

Saturday , Birthday dinner . I might be the best dressed guest , but definetly I was the most overdressed guest!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## Myrkur

HummingBird1 said:


> I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181431




Blue Lin Kelly [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454




You look beautiful, enjoy the performance!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Yes, PrestigeH is the best! H should hires him!




Yes hire me hire me. [emoji3] Thank you Ari for your kind words. I am flattered.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Saturday , Birthday dinner . I might be the best dressed guest , but definetly I was the most overdressed guest![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji51][emoji51]




With this outfit, you will be the best dressed. Love the bag too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Saturday , Birthday dinner . I might be the best dressed guest , but definetly I was the most overdressed guest![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji51][emoji51]




Gorgeous! Love all the eye candy!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> You look beautiful. Enjoy yourself.







Bobmops said:


> Great clutch / wallet ! Love your outfit !







Myrkur said:


> You look beautiful, enjoy the performance!




Thank you very much! It was great!


----------



## Moirai

carlinha said:


> at the Hermes Miami grand opening party (Flamingo Party theme), with my Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW, white belt strap GHW
> (dress by Alexis, shoes by Sophia Webster)



Beautiful outfit! Hope you enjoyed the party and left with some souvenirs 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Taking my baby B25 out shopping  today. Love how comfortable the H booties are.
> View attachment 3181285



Fabulous outfit and H accessories! B is a beauty.



Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308



Gorgeous, Kat! Love the match with the shoes. I love opened toe pumps, demurely sexy.



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406



WOW! Beautiful H's! Love everything! Not only do you get charms from your SA, but she is smittened by your charms. Happy Sunday! 



ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))



Another fabulous outfit, ari! So chic and beautifully composed. Love your white pants.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit! Hope you enjoyed the party and left with some souvenirs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous outfit and H accessories! B is a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, Kat! Love the match with the shoes. I love opened toe pumps, demurely sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Beautiful H's! Love everything! Not only do you get charms from your SA, but she is smittened by your charms. Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabulous outfit, ari! So chic and beautifully composed. Love your white pants.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3][emoji16]&#129299;


----------



## Moirai

HummingBird1 said:


> I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181431



Both are gorgeous! You're got both ends of blue spectrum covered! Thanks for sharing.



periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454



Classic and beautiful look! Your wallet is just stunning.



Bobmops said:


> Saturday , Birthday dinner . I might be the best dressed guest , but definetly I was the most overdressed guest!&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;



Love Chanel and H! Think of it this way, you elevated the classiness of the party.


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Both are gorgeous! You're got both ends of blue spectrum covered! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Classic and beautiful look! Your wallet is just stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Love Chanel and H! Think of it this way, you elevated the classiness of the party.



Thank you ,Moirai ! I know I have tendency to overdo )) anyway , I collected plenty of compliments .Some ladies was extremely interested in my CDC bracelet and never even heard about Hermes ((( so I enligted them with addresses where they can purchase few of these 
My DH was surprised that I'm always capable to find grateful audience when it comes to Hermes &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Moirai ! I know I have tendency to overdo )) anyway , I collected plenty of compliments .Some ladies was extremely interested in my CDC bracelet and never even heard about Hermes ((( so I enligted them with addresses where they can purchase few of these
> My DH was surprised that I'm always capable to find grateful audience when it comes to Hermes &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



You're very welcome, Bobmops. Makes it all worthwhile. You may have created a new H fanatic like us, hopefully won't get sticker shock, LOL.


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454




Pretty!!! Love it! Simple and elegant!


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454



You look very elegant my dear &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454



Head to toe perfection periogirl!!! Love ur beautiful dress and the kelly wallet is FABULOUS[emoji7]



Bobmops said:


> Saturday , Birthday dinner . I might be the best dressed guest , but definetly I was the most overdressed guest![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji51][emoji51]




Wow!!! U must be the classiest guest at the party!!! U know how much I love ur style Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Loving the accessories and that dress is gorgeous!!! Is it chanel?


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454




Head to toe perfection!  Love your wallet...oh pink croc is tdf!  Your dress is gorgeous too!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Head to toe perfection periogirl!!! Love ur beautiful dress and the kelly wallet is FABULOUS[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! U must be the classiest guest at the party!!! U know how much I love ur style Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Loving the accessories and that dress is gorgeous!!! Is it chanel?



Thank you dear ! Yes , It is !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406


Yay! Congratulations! You have an awesome SA. Looking fwd to the action shots. I see another rodeo added to the collection.


ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))


Stunning! Love the way you carry yourself.


Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308


Wow! It looks beautiful on you. Under the radar bag...  We all need one of those. 


periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454


Awesome pop of color. I hope you had good time.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Yay! Congratulations! You have an awesome SA. Looking fwd to the action shots. I see another rodeo added to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Love the way you carry yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! It looks beautiful on you. Under the radar bag...  We all need one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pop of color. I hope you had good time.




Hi Rami. Yeahhhh. Thank you too. Yes my SA is awesome.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Both are gorgeous! You're got both ends of blue spectrum covered! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Classic and beautiful look! Your wallet is just stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Love Chanel and H! Think of it this way, you elevated the classiness of the party.





HGT said:


> Pretty!!! Love it! Simple and elegant!





H.C.LV. said:


> You look very elegant my dear &#10084;&#65039;





eternallove4bag said:


> Head to toe perfection periogirl!!! Love ur beautiful dress and the kelly wallet is FABULOUS[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! U must be the classiest guest at the party!!! U know how much I love ur style Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Loving the accessories and that dress is gorgeous!!! Is it chanel?





LaenaLovely said:


> Head to toe perfection!  Love your wallet...oh pink croc is tdf!  Your dress is gorgeous too!





Rami00 said:


> Yay! Congratulations! You have an awesome SA. Looking fwd to the action shots. I see another rodeo added to the collection.
> 
> Stunning! Love the way you carry yourself.
> 
> Wow! It looks beautiful on you. Under the radar bag...  We all need one of those.
> 
> Awesome pop of color. I hope you had good time.




Thank you all darlings! We had a great time and Carmen has the best tunes. Taking a break until Winter Season for the ballet and opera starts.


----------



## audreylita

Lunching at Taboo on Worth Avenue with my 32 box brique kelly with white contrast stitching, a set of red caleche enamels and a cape cod watch.


----------



## HPassion

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308



Love the Roulis! May I ask how tall are you?  Looks great on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo on Worth Avenue with my 32 box brique kelly with white contrast stitching, a set of red caleche enamels and a cape cod watch.




U look gorgeous as does ur fabulous K[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Saturday , Birthday dinner . I might be the best dressed guest , but definetly I was the most overdressed guest!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128556;&#128556;



O.M.G!!!! Absolutely gorgeous! I need a very big mod picture, please! I love everything ! For sure you were the best dressed!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> O.M.G!!!! Absolutely gorgeous! I need a very big mod picture, please! I love everything ! For sure you were the best dressed!



Thank you Ari !)) if you serious I can send you some pic )))


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> O.M.G!!!! Absolutely gorgeous! I need a very big mod picture, please! I love everything ! For sure you were the best dressed!







Bobmops said:


> Thank you Ari !)) if you serious I can send you some pic )))




I agree with ari! Mod pics pls Bopmops!!!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Ari !)) if you serious I can send you some pic )))



Absolutely! I mean it. Love Chanel!


----------



## ari

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo on Worth Avenue with my 32 box brique kelly with white contrast stitching, a set of red caleche enamels and a cape cod watch.



Great look! Love the red ballerinas!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Love this outfit of yours. Smart looking. Miss Goldy is beautiful too.



Thank you PrestigeH))


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulously polished ari. Love it. Enjoy your Sunday!!



Thank you KAT!


----------



## ari

HummingBird1 said:


> I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181431



Kelly Selier always comes first!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> U look gorgeous! Beautifully put together carlinha!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely chkpbeliever! I am becoming a huge fan of H booties too! They really r so comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Head to toe PERFECTION Kat.Lee! The styling is impeccable as usual and the dress, shoes go so well with ur GORGEOUS Roulis! AMAZING AMAZING AMAZING [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> SO EXCITING!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! LOVING ur purchases PrestigeH!!! What a neat idea to use horn necklace as a bag charm! And I love Clic clacs too! Tell me how do u get so lucky with rodeos? I have been asking my SA for one too but a month gone and nothing [emoji17][emoji17]u have to teach me the trick pls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... She says she will grab one as soon as she gets a shipment [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari u look fabulous!!! Miss Goldy is lucky to get ur attention [emoji7][emoji7]



Haha! Thank you Eternal!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mthona

First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Saturday , Birthday dinner . I might be the best dressed guest , but definetly I was the most overdressed guest!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128556;&#128556;


Hahaha! Better be over dressed than under. Love everything in this pic.


mthona said:


> First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.


Lovely. Looking fwd to more mod pics in future.


----------



## mthona

Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! Better be over dressed than under. Love everything in this pic.
> 
> Lovely. Looking fwd to more mod pics in future.



Thanks Rami. I have always admired your outfits.


----------



## catsinthebag

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo on Worth Avenue with my 32 box brique kelly with white contrast stitching, a set of red caleche enamels and a cape cod watch.



Love the red K with the distressed jeans -- you are inspiring me to get my red K out of its dust bag!


----------



## audreylita

eternallove4bag said:


> U look gorgeous as does ur fabulous K[emoji173]&#65039;





ari said:


> Great look! Love the red ballerinas!





catsinthebag said:


> Love the red K with the distressed jeans -- you are inspiring me to get my red K out of its dust bag!



Thank you thank you!  I needed some refueling after the major retail therapy at Hermes.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> O.M.G!!!! Absolutely gorgeous! I need a very big mod picture, please! I love everything ! For sure you were the best dressed!



Here are some pictures on request for Ari and Erternallove4bags&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Now I see I forgot to put on CDC ring and Chanel earring )))


----------



## Bobmops

And one more pic ))


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> With this outfit, you will be the best dressed. Love the bag too.



Thank you so much !!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous! Love all the eye candy!



Thank you ,Kat ! You are so kind !&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> And one more pic ))



Absolutely gorgeous! With that back drop, it's like a magazine ad! Love the dress, accessories, and those boots just completes the outfit. I'm sure you made all those ladies wished they had dressed up


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Here are some pictures on request for Ari and Erternallove4bags&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Now I see I forgot to put on CDC ring and Chanel earring )))



Omg! You sexy thang.


----------



## Bobmops

mthona said:


> First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.



Hi Mthona,you have lovely bag ! Post us some more pictures !


----------



## Moirai

mthona said:


> First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.



You look fabulous! Beautiful exotic and rockstuds.


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! With that back drop, it's like a magazine ad! Love the dress, accessories, and those boots just completes the outfit. I'm sure you made all those ladies wished they had dressed up



Thank you ,Moirai! The back drop is accidental ) we have massive renovation so it's practicly only available place for pic ))


----------



## Moirai

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo on Worth Avenue with my 32 box brique kelly with white contrast stitching, a set of red caleche enamels and a cape cod watch.



Box Kelly is a beauty. Love it with matching color shoes and casual outfit.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Omg! You sexy thang.



Thank you ,Rami &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## eternallove4bag

mthona said:


> First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.



Welcome to the thread!!! U look great and love ur bag[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Here are some pictures on request for Ari and Erternallove4bags[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Now I see I forgot to put on CDC ring and Chanel earring )))



Awestruck my dear [emoji7][emoji7]



Bobmops said:


> And one more pic ))




Omg!!! U look AAAAAMMMMMAAAAZZZIIINNGGG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] FABULOUS Bopmops!!! Amazing style my friend!!! And those boots! Oooh la la[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Welcome to the thread!!! U look great and love ur bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Awestruck my dear [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! U look AAAAAMMMMMAAAAZZZIIINNGGG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] FABULOUS Bopmops!!! Amazing style my friend!!! And those boots! Oooh la la[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you , my dear ! You are too kind ! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Here are some pictures on request for Ari and Erternallove4bags[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Now I see I forgot to put on CDC ring and Chanel earring )))







Bobmops said:


> And one more pic ))




That is a KILLER look!!!! Love it. PERFECTION!!!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> That is a KILLER look!!!! Love it. PERFECTION!!!



Thank you ,Kat .Lee! It's great to recieve compliment from you &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Kat .Lee! It's great to recieve compliment from you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]




Please make sure you post more from now on for us to admire your beautiful collection! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> And one more pic ))




U look great!!!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

mthona said:


> First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.




Welcome. The ostrich bag is gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo on Worth Avenue with my 32 box brique kelly with white contrast stitching, a set of red caleche enamels and a cape cod watch.




Beautiful leather and colour.


----------



## HGT

Bobmops said:


> And one more pic ))


Love this look!  Red & Black so classic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Wow! It looks beautiful on you. Under the radar bag...  We all need one of those.



Thank you Rami. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo on Worth Avenue with my 32 box brique kelly with white contrast stitching, a set of red caleche enamels and a cape cod watch.




What a beautiful K and all the well matched pieces.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HPassion said:


> Love the Roulis! May I ask how tall are you?  Looks great on you.




Thank you. I'm petite as 5'3. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

mthona said:


> First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.



You look chic for a retail therapy with that beautiful B. Please post more.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

This time H jewelry. 
Some Chloé, GDG and CL in the background.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PF2010

ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))


Ari, you look stunning! What size is your Gold B?


----------



## audreylita

Moirai said:


> Box Kelly is a beauty. Love it with matching color shoes and casual outfit.





PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful leather and colour.





Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful K and all the well matched pieces.



Thank you.  I so rarely match, this was one of those rare days that I went for it.  My mother always said you had to match your purse with your shoes and every once in awhile I'll go for her rule.  She would've been proud of me.  

Kudos to Manolo and his great Hangisi line.


----------



## HPassion

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. I'm petite as 5'3. [emoji4]



Wow you look at least 5'7 !


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))




Fantastic outfit, gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HPassion said:


> Wow you look at least 5'7 !




[emoji16][emoji4] Ahhh must be the 4.5in high heels' contribution. Mmm it makes sense when adding up my height and the heels together ! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Hermesianne

Yesterday@Stanley, HongKong
Waiting my SA back from al so I can dress up my new BAB before take her out[emoji162][emoji99]


----------



## susiana

First day out with this little Baby B


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermesianne said:


> Yesterday@Stanley, HongKong
> Waiting my SA back from al so I can dress up my new BAB before take her out[emoji162][emoji99]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182098
> View attachment 3182099
> View attachment 3182100




You look great with your lovely B.


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> First day out with this little Baby B



This beautiful baby B deserves to go out a lot. You look lovely.


----------



## Hermesianne

susiana said:


> First day out with this little Baby B




I want the noir b with ghw too[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
and u look elegance!!


----------



## susiana

Thank you for the sweets comment Kat. Lee


----------



## Hermesianne

Kat.Lee said:


> You look great with your lovely B.




Thanks Kat![emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

Bobmops said:


> That shawl is totally yours ! Colors suit you perfectly !



Thank you so much once again!


----------



## susiana

Hermesianne said:


> I want the noir b with ghw too[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> and u look elegance!!



Thanks Hermesianne...
You and your B are looking lovely too...


----------



## PrestigeH

Sarah_sarah said:


> This time H jewelry.
> Some Chloé, GDG and CL in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182024




Thank you for sharing. [emoji3]. Great.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermesianne said:


> Yesterday@Stanley, HongKong
> Waiting my SA back from al so I can dress up my new BAB before take her out[emoji162][emoji99]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182098
> View attachment 3182099
> View attachment 3182100




You look fabulous.


----------



## PrestigeH

susiana said:


> First day out with this little Baby B




Enjoy Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> This time H jewelry.
> Some Chloé, GDG and CL in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182024




They all work well together. Some lovely adventure.


----------



## Kyokei

Hermesianne said:


> Yesterday@Stanley, HongKong
> Waiting my SA back from al so I can dress up my new BAB before take her out[emoji162][emoji99]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182098
> View attachment 3182099
> View attachment 3182100



Your entire outfit looks great.



susiana said:


> First day out with this little Baby B



Congratulations on the B!



Sarah_sarah said:


> This time H jewelry.
> Some Chloé, GDG and CL in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182024



Love the CDG.


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !


----------



## Hermesianne

PrestigeH said:


> You look fabulous.







Kyokei said:


> Your entire outfit looks great.




Thanks sweeties!
Lol that was so casual Sunday matching[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Hermesianne

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182172
> View attachment 3182173




Kat u r really slim! 
The burgundy red looks so sexy....


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182172
> View attachment 3182173




Yes agree. Sexy and elegant.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182172
> View attachment 3182173



 gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermesianne said:


> Kat u r really slim!
> The burgundy red looks so sexy....




Thanks. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes agree. Sexy and elegant.







Rami00 said:


> gorgeous!




Thank you my dear friends, neighbours![emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182172
> View attachment 3182173




Always elegant dear!  I am on the hunt for the Lizzie Kelly Dog! Hope I can get mine soon!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Always elegant dear!  I am on the hunt for the Lizzie Kelly Dog! Hope I can get mine soon!




Thank you. You are kind. Good choice. So glad to be your KD twin soon plus we are already the Medor watch cousins! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## frenchyfind

Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## PrestigeH

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192




Nice size and nice colour. Enjoy.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192




Congrats!  You pretty smile tells us how much you love it!  [emoji1][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192




Such a lovely B. Happy for you too!


----------



## orangeaddict

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192




Congrats!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182240
> View attachment 3182241




Looking awesome! As always. Happy Monday. [emoji171][emoji177]


----------



## Chrissy Baby

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182240
> View attachment 3182241



Nice action shot. Kat you always have nice matching shoes with your bags.


----------



## princess621

ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))



Great outfit! !


----------



## princess621

HummingBird1 said:


> I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181431



what a lovely dilemma!  There is no wrong choice here


----------



## princess621

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo on Worth Avenue with my 32 box brique kelly with white contrast stitching, a set of red caleche enamels and a cape cod watch.



Gorgeous!!! Love the reds


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Looking awesome! As always. Happy Monday. [emoji171][emoji177]



Thank you *Love_Couture*. 



Chrissy Baby said:


> Nice action shot. Kat you always have nice matching shoes with your bags.



Thank you *Chrissy Baby*.


----------



## HummingBird1

mthona said:


> First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.


You look great! Hope you had a good time shopping!


----------



## HummingBird1

Bobmops said:


> And one more pic ))


What a stunning outfit! So well put together. Hope you had fun.


----------



## periogirl28

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192



How absolutely cute is that Craie and you have a stunning smile to match!


----------



## periogirl28

susiana said:


> First day out with this little Baby B



Beautiful and breezy. Is that a 25?


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182240
> View attachment 3182241



Wow , Kat ! No one can wear bordo like you ! Love the Roulis &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I'm planing to visit Salzburg and Munich H stores right after Christmas ,hope i can score Roulis as well !&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

HummingBird1 said:


> What a stunning outfit! So well put together. Hope you had fun.



Than you so much !&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## H.C.LV.

Bobmops said:


> And one more pic ))



Stunning dress Bpbmops!!


----------



## Bobmops

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192



Lovely bag and smile !!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Wow , Kat ! No one can wear bordo like you ! Love the Roulis [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I'm planing to visit Salzburg and Munich H stores right after Christmas ,hope i can score Roulis as well ![emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]




Thank you so much *Bobmops*. I still have your stunning C outfit in my head. [emoji2] Hope you'll find a Roulis you like and be bag twin with you. [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

H.C.LV. said:


> Stunning dress Bpbmops!!



So kind ! Thank you !


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *Bobmops*. I still have your stunning C outfit in my head. [emoji2] Hope you'll find a Roulis you like and be bag twin with you. [emoji8][emoji4]



I would like that very much !&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Hermesianne said:


> Yesterday@Stanley, HongKong
> Waiting my SA back from al so I can dress up my new BAB before take her out[emoji162][emoji99]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182098
> View attachment 3182099
> View attachment 3182100



Wonderful bag ! Congrats !


----------



## Bobmops

susiana said:


> First day out with this little Baby B



Lovely bag ! This size is great for you &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> U look great!!!!!!!



Thank you PrestigeH ! Great to recieve compliment from H guru &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

HGT said:


> Love this look!  Red & Black so classic!



Thank you so much !&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454



tres chic *periogirl*


----------



## susiana

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182240
> View attachment 3182241



Gorgeous...


----------



## susiana

periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful and breezy. Is that a 25?



Thank you, it's the 30


----------



## susiana

Thank you PrestigeH, Kyokei and Bobmops


----------



## susiana

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192



The 25 looks lovely on you


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit! Hope you enjoyed the party and left with some souvenirs
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous outfit and H accessories! B is a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, Kat! Love the match with the shoes. I love opened toe pumps, demurely sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Beautiful H's! Love everything! Not only do you get charms from your SA, but she is smittened by your charms. Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabulous outfit, ari! So chic and beautifully composed. Love your white pants.


Thank you* Moirai*!



Rami00 said:


> Yay! Congratulations! You have an awesome SA. Looking fwd to the action shots. I see another rodeo added to the collection.
> 
> Stunning! Love the way you carry yourself.
> 
> Wow! It looks beautiful on you. Under the radar bag...  We all need one of those.
> 
> Awesome pop of color. I hope you had good time.


Rami Thank you!



mthona said:


> First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.


mthona, this is a fab B, please post more!



Bobmops said:


> Here are some pictures on request for Ari and Erternallove4bags&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Now I see I forgot to put on CDC ring and Chanel earring )))





Bobmops said:


> And one more pic ))



Bobmops, absolutelly stunning!
The dress is amazing.  /How come I buy only black dresses from Chanel?/ This color is amazing and brings out the tweed so well. The jewelry is so appropriate, it doesnt look much, but I always love Chanel jewelry and H! The boots make the whole outfit very fashionable and young. You look dashing! Thank you for posting these pictures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> They all work well together. Some lovely adventure.




Merci Kat.Lee [emoji5]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for sharing. [emoji3]. Great.




Thanks PrestigeH [emoji173]&#65039;

Thanks Kyokei [emoji170]


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> This time H jewelry.
> Some Chloé, GDG and CL in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182024


*Sarah*, This is very cool look! love it!



PF2010 said:


> Ari, you look stunning! What size is your Gold B?


Thank you* PF2010*! it,s 35 ))) I'm 5.8 so I'm pretty tall, but I don't like how 40 looks on me. I have a friend, who is 5.2, she wears flats only and her Bs are 40 but she pulls it off.



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Fantastic outfit, gorgeous!


*ThingumyPoppy*, Thank You



Hermesianne said:


> Yesterday@Stanley, HongKong
> Waiting my SA back from al so I can dress up my new BAB before take her out[emoji162][emoji99]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182098
> View attachment 3182099
> View attachment 3182100


Gorgeous pictures!!



susiana said:


> First day out with this little Baby B


*susiana*, you look great! 


Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182240
> View attachment 3182241


Kat, another fantastic look! with you guys I don't need any fashion magazines, Vogue vanished......


----------



## ari

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192


beautiful B! love the color!



princess621 said:


> Great outfit! !



*princess*, thank You!


----------



## Rami00

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> tres chic *periogirl*




Thank you so much ari, a fabulous compliment coming from you!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!




Thumbs up! Happy Monday indeed!


----------



## periogirl28

susiana said:


> Thank you, it's the 30




It's lovely! I thought you meant 25 when you wrote baby.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!



Wow. What an innovative shot. You always take the best shots. Looks like an ad campaign. Love your boots, legs, dress and needless to say your famous GT! Happy Monday to you too dear! [emoji2]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> This time H jewelry.
> Some Chloé, GDG and CL in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182024



What a chic outfit!!! I love ur dressing style Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ur accessories r totally dreamy [emoji7]



Hermesianne said:


> Yesterday@Stanley, HongKong
> Waiting my SA back from al so I can dress up my new BAB before take her out[emoji162][emoji99]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182098
> View attachment 3182099
> View attachment 3182100



Beautiful[emoji173]&#65039; 



susiana said:


> First day out with this little Baby B



Congrats on a gorgeous B!



frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192




Super pretty!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!




Nice angle again. Ur nail polish is stunning!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!




Oooooooh super GORGEOUS shot Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what a fabulous green color u have on ur nails!!! Total drool worthy outfit and of course that fab GT has my undivided attention too [emoji7][emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182240
> View attachment 3182241




And that's how u wear fab clothes and accessories ladies and gentlemen... Totally Kat.Lee style!!! Love ur burgundy outfit and that CdE shawl!!! PURE PERFECTION [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow. What an innovative shot. You always take the best shots. Looks like an ad campaign. Love your boots, legs, dress and needless to say your famous GT! Happy Monday to you too dear! [emoji2]


Awww you are so sweet. Thank you :kiss:


PrestigeH said:


> Nice angle again. Ur nail polish is stunning!!!


Thank you :kiss: 


eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooooh super GORGEOUS shot Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what a fabulous green color u have on ur nails!!! Total drool worthy outfit and of course that fab GT has my undivided attention too [emoji7][emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you. It's going incognito by Essie. :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Awww you are so sweet. Thank you :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It's going incognito by Essie. :kiss:




Thank u Rami! I am so going to try this fab green!!![emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!



Great picture Rami. Love how the K takes the central stage with the black outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> Gorgeous...



Thank you. 



ari said:


> Kat, another fantastic look! with you guys I don't need any fashion magazines, Vogue vanished......



Thank you *ari*. You are one "live" Vogue yourself that we all admire! 



eternallove4bag said:


> And that's how u wear fab clothes and accessories ladies and gentlemen... Totally Kat.Lee style!!! Love ur burgundy outfit and that CdE shawl!!! PURE PERFECTION [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Awww *eternallove4bag* thank you so much.  You are the sweetest. I'm flattered and you just made my "evening". Don't we love the CdE CSGM! You are the well recognised shawl [emoji146][emoji146]. HUGS HUGS HUGS.


----------



## mthona

Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.


----------



## mthona

Wow is all I can say!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *ari*. You are one "live" Vogue yourself that we all admire!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww *eternallove4bag* thank you so much.  You are the sweetest. I'm flattered and you just made my "evening". Don't we love the CdE CSGM! You are the well recognised shawl [emoji146][emoji146]. HUGS HUGS HUGS.




U r the best Kat.Lee!!! Thank u [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

mthona said:


> Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.




Love ur OOTD! So chic [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Thank you* Moirai*!
> 
> 
> Rami Thank you!
> 
> 
> mthona, this is a fab B, please post more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops, absolutelly stunning!
> The dress is amazing.  /How come I buy only black dresses from Chanel?/ This color is amazing and brings out the tweed so well. The jewelry is so appropriate, it doesnt look much, but I always love Chanel jewelry and H! The boots make the whole outfit very fashionable and young. You look dashing! Thank you for posting these pictures!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you dear ,Ari ! It was a first time I was wearing that dress ...Always was wondering why did I bought it )) but I looks funny with those boots , totally agree !
I'm off to business trip on Wednesday to non -Hermes country , but with lovely Chanel and Bvlgary stores &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;
I'm seriously considering to charge double if county I visit  is non - Hermes country &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!



Great artistics shots ,Rami &#128525;&#128525;!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182507
> View attachment 3182508



Wow&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;, great green !!! 
Love the whole outfit &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

mthona said:


> Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.



Love the coat and of course, your bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182507
> View attachment 3182508




That's a stunning CW. You always have the best matching bracelets. Fabulous look! H did magic to you. [emoji16][emoji4][emoji2] Now I see why you need Rami's green nail polish. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

mthona said:


> Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.




Looking lovely.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182507
> View attachment 3182508



Gorgeous, eternallove! You wear these shawls in such fabulous style. I really like this pattern, and hopefully my local store has the silk or CSGM to try on.


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> I'm off to business trip on Wednesday to non -Hermes country , but with lovely Chanel and Bvlgary stores &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;
> I'm seriously considering to charge double if county I visit  is non - Hermes country &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



I like the way you think, bobmops!


----------



## Moirai

mthona said:


> Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.



Lovely coat and shoes! Beautiful ostrich! Enjoying your pics of this beauty.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!



Fantastic shot, Rami! Love the dress with these shoes and nice contrast with GT. Have a wonderful Monday too.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182240
> View attachment 3182241



Another fabulous outfit and so well coordinated! Love the color of your dress. Glycine is such a versatile color.


----------



## Moirai

Sarah_sarah said:


> This time H jewelry.
> Some Chloé, GDG and CL in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182024



Great shot, Sarah! Looking terrific with H and little Chloe.




Hermesianne said:


> Yesterday@Stanley, HongKong
> Waiting my SA back from al so I can dress up my new BAB before take her out[emoji162][emoji99]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182098
> View attachment 3182099
> View attachment 3182100



Look at those beauties! Thanks for sharing!




susiana said:


> First day out with this little Baby B



Congrats on a classic B! Looks perfect on you.




frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192



Such a lovely color and fabulous on you! Beautiful smile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, eternallove! You wear these shawls in such fabulous style. I really like this pattern, and hopefully my local store has the silk or CSGM to try on.



U r so so so kind my dear Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Am loving this design and all the CWs r so fabulous that I find myself craving more than one CW[emoji33][emoji33]



Kat.Lee said:


> That's a stunning CW. You always have the best matching bracelets. Fabulous look! H did magic to you. [emoji16][emoji4][emoji2] Now I see why you need Rami's green nail polish. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank u so much Kat.Lee[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] u r the sweetest!!! Hahaha and now u know why I was eyeing Rami's fab green polish! Would go perfectly with my OOTD [emoji172][emoji172]



Bobmops said:


> Wow[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7], great green !!!
> 
> Love the whole outfit [emoji8][emoji8]




Thank u my friend[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> U r so so so kind my dear Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Am loving this design and all the CWs r so fabulous that I find myself craving more than one CW[emoji33][emoji33]
> [emoji8][emoji8]



Hahaha, you can post mod pics for me in the other cw's, and I won't need to go to the H store. Don't tell your DH I said that.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Have a good trip. We are rodeo twins.






Kat.Lee said:


> Staring at your lovely mini Evie & rodeo [emoji206] makes the wait more bearable I hope. Wish you a fantastic vacation! [emoji41]






Moirai said:


> Cool relaxed look, great with little Evie. Have a wonderful trip!







MrsWYK said:


> Enjoy your holiday! What a nice way to start your trip with happy colours!






ari said:


> Have a great vacation! Loos like fun!






Bobmops said:


> Have a great time with your eye goodies !!!&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;







LaenaLovely said:


> lol how travel chic you are...rodeo and e a winning combo (love the shoes too)!



Oh no, the thread is moving so fast... I almost lost track in finding you all and say thank you for your lovely comments ! Hope you all had a great week ahead &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> As promised, mod shots of Ms Roulis glycine. It's very comfortable carrying it. Got to try casual look with it next time. Happy Sunday to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181305
> View attachment 3181307
> View attachment 3181308



Lovely lovely lovely, saw ur post in another thread too. U really for good taste in picking up H goodies


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Try do get all of them into one picture. Got a horn necklace as the bag charm to match Mr. black B. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3181405
> 
> View attachment 3181406



That's a great idea to use horn necklace as bag charm


----------



## atomic110

carlinha said:


> at the Hermes Miami grand opening party (Flamingo Party theme), with my Rose Jaipur Kelly Cut GHW, white belt strap GHW
> (dress by Alexis, shoes by Sophia Webster)



Look like a fun party and u look great for it


----------



## Bobmops

moirai said:


> i like the way you think, bobmops!



&#128077;&#128525;&#128525;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454



sometime Simplicity is e best &#128522; u look very classy


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> sometime Simplicity is e best [emoji4] u look very classy




Thank you very much, that's such a lovely comment!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Hahaha, you can post mod pics for me in the other cw's, and I won't need to go to the H store. Don't tell your DH I said that.




Hahaha!! U r too funny Moirai[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] promise if I am insane enough to buy another CW I will post it soon! Going to the H store today and NOT for shawl (at least that's what I am repeating to myself on the way[emoji12]) so we will see what I bring


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Saturday , Birthday dinner . I might be the best dressed guest , but definetly I was the most overdressed guest!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128556;&#128556;



U r looking great to me... indeed I've a tendency to over accessorize myself but I would say it is my style, a Christmas look. If one day I didn't have them on me, I feel naked. &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo on Worth Avenue with my 32 box brique kelly with white contrast stitching, a set of red caleche enamels and a cape cod watch.



Nice ur B color and how u match it with your casual chic look! My cup of tea &#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

mthona said:


> First time posting on this thread. Getting ready for some retail therapy at SCP.



Welcome welcome~ getting ready for retail therapy is always exciting


----------



## atomic110

First day out wit B is always special... glad that you share this special moment with us. And u look so sweet and happy &#9786;


----------



## atomic110

Hermesianne said:


> Yesterday@Stanley, HongKong
> Waiting my SA back from al so I can dress up my new BAB before take her out[emoji162][emoji99]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182098
> View attachment 3182099
> View attachment 3182100



Wow, ur mod shot look so cool, like a movie scene


----------



## atomic110

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192



Lovely B25, it look great on u.. i am thinking about getting this size now..






mthona said:


> Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.



look forward to see More posts from u


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!



Another great shot from u, great way to start e week


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182507
> View attachment 3182508



Nice scarf ! Indeed i am asking e same thing too, what hav H done to me ... lol


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!




Nice shot Rami!


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> U r looking great to me... indeed I've a tendency to over accessorize myself but I would say it is my style, a Christmas look. If one day I didn't have them on me, I feel naked. &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Exactly , a Chrismas look !&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## atomic110

Brought my dear K35 out earlier... It looks like sort of a big school bag on this outfit (hmm... I should have wear a pair of high heels), lol... anyway I'm  still loving it because it's so versatile and handy !


----------



## mthona

Rami00 said:


> Happy Monday everyone!



Love:thumbup:


----------



## mthona

Kat.Lee said:


> Looking lovely.



Thanks, Kat Lee.  I am inspired by many of your fabulous looks!


----------



## Rami00

mthona said:


> Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.



I love your coat and ofcourse the whole look


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Great picture Rami. Love how the K takes the central stage with the black outfit!


Thank you Ari. GT came after my RC B30...I went from one extreme to another 


Bobmops said:


> Great artistics shots ,Rami &#128525;&#128525;!


Thank you xx


Moirai said:


> Fantastic shot, Rami! Love the dress with these shoes and nice contrast with GT. Have a wonderful Monday too.


Thank you Moirai. It's my fav lbd from all saints.


atomic110 said:


> Another great shot from u, great way to start e week


Thank you xx


HGT said:


> Nice shot Rami!


Thank you xx


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182507
> View attachment 3182508



Omg! How stunning is this shawl! LOVE the colors. Gorgeous look.


----------



## Serva1

mthona said:


> Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.




Beautiful birdie and lovely coat [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

mthona said:


> Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.



The birdie is too fab for words! Great look!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear ,Ari ! It was a first time I was wearing that dress ...Always was wondering why did I bought it )) but I looks funny with those boots , totally agree !
> I'm off to business trip on Wednesday to non -Hermes country , but with lovely Chanel and Bvlgary stores &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;
> I'm seriously considering to charge double if county I visit  is non - Hermes country &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Absolutely, but you still have Chanel! I'm waiting for something great from my SA in Chanel, I adore the brasserie collection.


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182507
> View attachment 3182508



I'm green with envy))) fab greens


----------



## Sienna220

atomic110 said:


> Brought my dear K35 out earlier... It looks like sort of a big school bag on this outfit (hmm... I should have wear a pair of high heels), lol... anyway I'm  still loving it because it's so versatile and handy !




Looking great!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Nice scarf ! Indeed i am asking e same thing too, what hav H done to me ... lol



Thank u atomic110  seriously H has cast a spell on all of us [emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Brought my dear K35 out earlier... It looks like sort of a big school bag on this outfit (hmm... I should have wear a pair of high heels), lol... anyway I'm  still loving it because it's so versatile and handy !




Ur K looks PERFECT atomic110! Ur outfit is beautiful and ur fabulous K goes so well with it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Omg! How stunning is this shawl! LOVE the colors. Gorgeous look.



Thank u so much my dear friend! U truly inspire me with ur fab style [emoji8][emoji8]



ari said:


> I'm green with envy))) fab greens




U r too sweet ari[emoji8][emoji8] thank u so much!!


----------



## mthona

Serva1 said:


> Beautiful birdie and lovely coat [emoji7]











ari said:


> The birdie is too fab for words! Great look!











Rami00 said:


> I love your coat and ofcourse the whole look



Thanks everyone. I'm learning a lot from my style gurus (katlee, rami00, megt, et.al. who regularly posts here. I'm definitely inspired.


----------



## Love_Couture

Haven't posted in this thread for a while. Here is my contribution. Happy Monday. [emoji171][emoji177]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while. Here is my contribution. Happy Monday. [emoji171][emoji177]
> View attachment 3182739




Gorgeous shot!! So happy u posted Love_Couture! I just LOVE the color of ur sweater!!! And of course that B is out of this world [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Btw the charm is super cute[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182507
> View attachment 3182508



You look stunning!  perfect casual chic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> You look stunning!  perfect casual chic!




Thank u my TPF bestie [emoji8][emoji8] waiting for some of ur fabulous action shots!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear ,Ari ! It was a first time I was wearing that dress ...Always was wondering why did I bought it )) but I looks funny with those boots , totally agree !
> 
> I'm off to business trip on Wednesday to non -Hermes country , but with lovely Chanel and Bvlgary stores [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> I'm seriously considering to charge double if county I visit  is non - Hermes country [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I'm behind on this thread, but I wanted to circle back and let you know what a gorgeous look head to toe you birthday outfit was!  You probably got younger looking that fab!


----------



## HGT

I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> I'm behind on this thread, but I wanted to circle back and let you know what a gorgeous look head to toe you birthday outfit was!  You probably got younger looking that fab!



Thank you LaenaLovely ! I didt expect such a feedback and support ! &#128525;&#128536;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!



Just perfect ! Love the casual look of yours !


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!



Great look, LaenaLovely ! Very sofisticated!&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!




GORGEOUS look head to toe TPF bestie [emoji7][emoji7]... Ur B is such a beautiful pop of color against ur gorgeous black dress!!! How do people concentrate on work when u go to office looking that good [emoji7][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!




Beautiful casual chic!!! Love how effortless u look HGT[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Bobmops said:


> Just perfect ! Love the casual look of yours !




Thanks Bobmops!



eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful casual chic!!! Love how effortless u look HGT[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks eternallove4bag!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Great look, LaenaLovely ! Very sofisticated!&#128526;&#128526;



Thank you bobmops!   Keep your own mod shots coming--I can imagine you have one amazing closet after seeing your smashing style choices so far!



eternallove4bag said:


> GORGEOUS look head to toe TPF bestie [emoji7][emoji7]... Ur B is such a beautiful pop of color against ur gorgeous black dress!!! How do people concentrate on work when u go to office looking that good [emoji7][emoji12]



TPFbestie...you are such a sweet heart...I wish we lived closer   You've been my csgm inspiration...keep posting your gorgeous pics! Haha...so silly..I don't think anyone notices my outfits at work...hehe


----------



## LaenaLovely

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!



Oh I just love love Ms. Etoupe.  Your look is casual, but so put together.  I love how your sweater is artfully tucked to reveal your CDC!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while. Here is my contribution. Happy Monday. [emoji171][emoji177]
> View attachment 3182739



You look lovely and bright on this monday!  Love the way you dressed up your B!


----------



## HGT

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh I just love love Ms. Etoupe.  Your look is casual, but so put together.  I love how your sweater is artfully tucked to reveal your CDC!




Thanks LaenaLovely!  Yes, I intentionally tucked it in to show the CDC.   Mathchy match with the CDC ring and Rivale.  [emoji12]


----------



## mthona

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!



Love the belt!


----------



## mthona

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!



Nice pop of color.


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!


I love this outfit! On point.


HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!


Gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

mthona said:


> Thanks to all my fashion idols who commented on my post yesterday. Here is my OOTD - take your birdie to work day.




Very nice. Love it.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182507
> View attachment 3182508




Very nice green. Fit u so well.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Brought my dear K35 out earlier... It looks like sort of a big school bag on this outfit (hmm... I should have wear a pair of high heels), lol... anyway I'm  still loving it because it's so versatile and handy !




I love it too. Looks great on u.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while. Here is my contribution. Happy Monday. [emoji171][emoji177]
> View attachment 3182739




We are twins for the B. What size is urs? Love the charm.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!




Happy Monday to you too. Have a good dinner. U look great.


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!




U look excellent. I love this outfit and colour scheme.


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> I love this outfit! On point.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.




Thanks Rami!




PrestigeH said:


> U look excellent. I love this outfit and colour scheme.




Thanks PrestigeH!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!




Cute dress!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Another fabulous outfit and so well coordinated! Love the color of your dress. Glycine is such a versatile color.




Thank you *Moirai*.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Very nice green. Fit u so well.




Thank u so much PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039; a very good morning to u[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you bobmops!   Keep your own mod shots coming--I can imagine you have one amazing closet after seeing your smashing style choices so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPFbestie...you are such a sweet heart...I wish we lived closer   You've been my csgm inspiration...keep posting your gorgeous pics! Haha...so silly..I don't think anyone notices my outfits at work...hehe




U know I always think that if we went to the H store together we would have a BLAST[emoji8][emoji8] I can't think of a better way to spend time at H than with my TPF bestie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Lovely lovely lovely, saw ur post in another thread too. U really for good taste in picking up H goodies




Thank you *atomic*. Hope you had a wonderful short getaway trip.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Brought my dear K35 out earlier... It looks like sort of a big school bag on this outfit (hmm... I should have wear a pair of high heels), lol... anyway I'm  still loving it because it's so versatile and handy !




You look lovely with your dear K35. It doesn't look like a school bag to me.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while. Here is my contribution. Happy Monday. [emoji171][emoji177]
> View attachment 3182739




Beautiful B and outfit.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!




What a chic look to start the week. Like your C dress and the colour of your B will steal the entire show.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!



I love this casual chic look. Etoupe is one of the best ever lasting neural. Well matched with your CDC ring, belt and bracelet.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> I love this casual chic look. Etoupe is one of the best ever lasting neural. Well matched with your CDC ring, belt and bracelet.




Thanks Kat! Yes, Etoupe does go with EVERYTHING!  I actually turned it down before since I already have a Lindy in Etoupe.  Glad I ended up went with it.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039; a very good morning to u[emoji4]




A very good morning to u too. I really love this green. Looks great on you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tea4two

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!




Your B provides a beautiful pop of colour to your stylish work day OOTD! [emoji7]


----------



## tea4two

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking out my new L'Arbre du Vent with the matching bracelets... Oh H what u do to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182507
> View attachment 3182508




Hi eternallove4bag, OMG!!! I adore this cw of L'Arbre du Vent! It's just so stunning!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137




Kat have a happy Tuesday too. Trust me. With this outfit you will stop time. I love the blue tones.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137




Love the entire look! The new belt looks great.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137




Love the entire look Kat! All the blues are well put together.


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137



You must seriously be the most styling person in your cute running errands outfit! Love the blue Colvert beauties and the skirt too!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137



Helloooo gorgeous


----------



## Kitty S.

frenchyfind said:


> Sharing to you all my B25 CRAIE PHW in swift[emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182192




Congrats on the new bag! It's such a cute size and looks great on you.


----------



## Kitty S.

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182240
> View attachment 3182241





Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137






More perfect modeling pics from you- perfect match of bag/person [emoji106]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137







HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!







LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!




This thread moves like lightening speed.  A B really spices up an outfit.  Enjoying your action shots.


----------



## Love_Couture

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!




Love your look. Especially your B with the matching bracelet.  Causal H looks are very special. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji206]


----------



## audreylita

princess621 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love the reds





atomic110 said:


> Nice ur B color and how u match it with your casual chic look! My cup of tea &#128536;



Thank you, you're all so sweet.

:kiss:


----------



## PrestigeH

Wish everyone a great day.


----------



## HGT

chkpfbeliever said:


> This thread moves like lightening speed.  A B really spices up an outfit.  Enjoying your action shots.




Thanks Chkpfbeliever!



Love_Couture said:


> Love your look. Especially your B with the matching bracelet.  Causal H looks are very special. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji206]





Thanks Love_Couture!  I love casual H looks a lot! Especially with the B.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230




Love the Black B with GHW!  Hope I will get mine one day!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Love the Black B with GHW!  Hope I will get mine one day!




Thank you HGT. It is so easy to match and carry. Am sure u will very soon. [emoji3]


----------



## mthona

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137




Lovely.


----------



## mthona

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230




Love the bag and matching accessories.


----------



## AvrilShower

chiaoapple said:


> Haven't taken this darling out in a while. Had a dinner event where people can be trusted not to drunkenly spill things on her, so out she comes&#128513;~ B30 Aubergine croc&#128518;



Dream bag!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

mthona said:


> Love the bag and matching accessories.




Thank you very much. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat have a happy Tuesday too. Trust me. With this outfit you will stop time. I love the blue tones.




Thank you my dear friend. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the entire look! The new belt looks great.







HGT said:


> Love the entire look Kat! All the blues are well put together.







Mulan16 said:


> You must seriously be the most styling person in your cute running errands outfit! Love the blue Colvert beauties and the skirt too!







Rami00 said:


> Helloooo gorgeous







Kitty S. said:


> More perfect modeling pics from you- perfect match of bag/person [emoji106]







chkpfbeliever said:


> This thread moves like lightening speed.  A B really spices up an outfit.  Enjoying your action shots.







mthona said:


> Lovely.




Thank you all dear ladies. You are all such awesome supporters.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230




I was waiting to see your action reveal of this stunning new B. Another perfectly matched accessories. Love all of them. And another ad campaign shot. I'll make all your shots into an action album. Must b amazing!! [emoji8][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I was waiting to see you action reveal of this stunning new B. Another perfectly matched accessories. Love all of them. And another ad campaign shot. I'll make all your shots into an action album. Must b amazing!! [emoji8][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Your comments meant a lot. Thank you very much Kat. [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## cavalla

ari said:


> Happy Sunday, taking Miss Goldy for a walk )))



Love the look! The clean line of the blazer and the vest makes me smile!



HummingBird1 said:


> I can't decide which of my blue babies I should put into action today. Blue electric So Kelly or Blue Lin K35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181431



Love both colors but the bleu lin is such a chameleon that it gets my vote! 



periogirl28 said:


> A busy event filled Saturday, third one in the evening. Got to relax and enjoy the performance. Love to use my Kelly wallet as a clutch when I don't need much.
> View attachment 3181451
> 
> View attachment 3181454



What a lovely color and what a cute dress



Bobmops said:


> And one more pic ))



I so love the whole outfit. Simply fabulous! 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis Glycine. Happy Monday to you all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182240
> View attachment 3182241



Loving that shawl with Ms. Roulis Glycine!


----------



## atomic110

Sienna220 said:


> Looking great!



Thx *Sienna220*







eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u atomic110  seriously H has cast a spell on all of us [emoji7]
> Ur K looks PERFECT atomic110! Ur outfit is beautiful and ur fabulous K goes so well with it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thx * eternallove4bag*
so true, H have such a special magic to us


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while. Here is my contribution. Happy Monday. [emoji171][emoji177]
> View attachment 3182739



Nice! Ur charm
Look cute too






LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!




very stylish to kick start e week!






HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!



Casual chic!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> You look lovely with your dear K35. It doesn't look like a school bag to me.



Thx *Kat.Lee*
for ur sweet words


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137



U always look stylish for errands


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230



Wow.. seeing ur new goodies, stunning!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wow.. seeing ur new goodies, stunning!




Thank you Atomic110. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230



Love the black and gold! Amazing PrestigeH!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Love the black and gold! Amazing PrestigeH!




Thank you my dearest friend. &#129299;[emoji51]


----------



## ari

This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...


----------



## ari

And the little H detail )))


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Haven't posted in this thread for a while. Here is my contribution. Happy Monday. [emoji171][emoji177]
> View attachment 3182739


well, nothing is better than gold and black! I'm having only black and SHW ullhair:


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...







ari said:


> And the little H detail )))




U look great. I think the gold B gives it a different highlight.


----------



## Whispercrest

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230


Wow, very classy - have a super day


----------



## PrestigeH

Whispercrest said:


> Wow, very classy - have a super day




Thank you Whispercrest. [emoji3]. Have a super day too.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> And the little H detail )))



I love this dress on you and please, you will never look fat in it!


----------



## PrestigeH

I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]


----------



## Whispercrest

PrestigeH said:


> I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3183366


Fab colour - where are you going to hang him?


----------



## PrestigeH

Whispercrest said:


> Fab colour - where are you going to hang him?




Thank you. Not sure though. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3183366




Wow! You are the master of rodeos!! Huge congrats!![emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Whispercrest

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you. Not sure though. [emoji12][emoji317]


Nothing else for it then ....You'll just have to get another very special bag to match him ... Good job Christmas is on the way .. haha
 :giggles:


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you. Not sure though. [emoji12][emoji317]




I know a good place! On my bag!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow! You are the master of rodeos!! Huge congrats!![emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]




Thank you Kat. Ur H fairy dust works well on me.


----------



## PrestigeH

Whispercrest said:


> Nothing else for it then ....You'll just have to get another very special bag to match him ... Good job Christmas is on the way .. haha
> 
> :giggles:




Ha maybe on the Christmas tree. Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...







ari said:


> And the little H detail )))




Absolutely fabulous! Love them. You accessorise your outfit perfectly ari. [emoji8][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I know a good place! On my bag!!! [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]




I am waiting for urs to arrive. Wink wink.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I am waiting for urs to arrive. Wink wink.




Me too! [emoji2][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

cavalla said:


> Loving that shawl with Ms. Roulis Glycine!







atomic110 said:


> U always look stylish for errands




Thank you ladies. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

cavalla said:


> Love the look! The clean line of the blazer and the vest makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both colors but the bleu lin is such a chameleon that it gets my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely color and what a cute dress
> 
> 
> 
> I so love the whole outfit. Simply fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving that shawl with Ms. Roulis Glycine!



Thank you *cavalla*!



PrestigeH said:


> U look great. I think the gold B gives it a different highlight.


*PrestigeH!* thank you!


periogirl28 said:


> I love this dress on you and please, you will never look fat in it!


*periogirl*, thank You you are so nice!


Kat.Lee said:


> Absolutely fabulous! Love them. You accessorise your outfit perfectly ari. [emoji8][emoji106]&#127995;


very kind of you dear *Kat*! thank you!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3182848
> 
> 
> Monday day in the office followed by client dinner with DH.  Happy Monday all my stylish TPF friends...your mod shots my favorite part of Mondays!



*LaenaLovely*, you look fantastic, love this bag of yours!



HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!



Great casual outfit! what is the size of your B?



Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137



[I*]Kat* [/I]another stunning look!


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> And the little H detail )))



Oh come on, u look stunning! Not fat at all


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3183366



Lucky u! I've been hunting for this color too.. what size is it?


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Lucky u! I've been hunting for this color too.. what size is it?




Thank you Atomic. Yes three days in a row for two rodeos. Very lucky me. It is a GM size. Maybe that makes it easier because most find it too big but that's the size I like.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Atomic. Yes three days in a row for two rodeos. Very lucky me. It is a GM size. Maybe that makes it easier because most find it too big but that's the size I like.




So cool. All your rodeos can be the big brothers of ours!!


----------



## Bobmops

cavalla said:


> Love the look! The clean line of the blazer and the vest makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both colors but the bleu lin is such a chameleon that it gets my vote!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely color and what a cute dress
> 
> 
> 
> I so love the whole outfit. Simply fabulous
> 
> Loving that shawl with Ms. Roulis Glycine!




Thank you so mck , Cavalla!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> So cool. All your rodeos can be the big brothers of ours!!




Yes brothers and sisters coming to ur way. [emoji206][emoji320][emoji206][emoji320]


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...



Wow! It's so flattering ,that my look can inspire you ,Ari !love the dress ,Very interesting combination of fabrics ! 
And we are Tweens on H bracelet &#128525;&#128536;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137



Great look! I would not change anything &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Atomic. Yes three days in a row for two rodeos. Very lucky me. It is a GM size. Maybe that makes it easier because most find it too big but that's the size I like.



That's nice! I am now having 2 GM and 2MM size, so I'm trying to find them a little brother PM size, Keke... but if I come across any GM size in ur color, I won't hesitate to bring it home too


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> That's nice! I am now having 2 GM and 2MM size, so I'm trying to find them a little brother PM size, Keke... but if I come across any GM size in ur color, I won't hesitate to bring it home too




Ha ha. Agree. Don't hesitate. Good luck. [emoji8][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great look! I would not change anything [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you *Bobmops*. You are sweet!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137




Love your new belt, looks fabulous! May I ask the designer of your skirt, looks great. Thank you!


----------



## ellietilly

ari said:


> And the little H detail )))




Looks fabulous Ari, the dress is perfect on you. I love Gold H leather it just looks amazing.


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3183366




Gorgeous horsey, you'll be able to start your own stables [emoji170]


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous horsey, you'll be able to start your own stables [emoji170]




Thank you ellietilly. [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]


----------



## ellietilly

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!




Gorgeous outfit, super stylish


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Love your new belt, looks fabulous! May I ask the designer of your skirt, looks great. Thank you!




Thank you *ellietilly*. The skirt is from Chanel; spring 2015 collection. [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3183366




Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230



OMG !!! It's so divine &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats!




Thank you very much. Congrats to you too. 



periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409




You look sexy and stunning.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> OMG !!! It's so divine [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you very much. Congrats to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look sexy and stunning.




Oh thank you! I have to wait for my Rodeo to gallop to me. )


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...




I think it looks great. Perfectly accessorized and not overdone. Not too matchy matchy.


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409



Great casual  look with a &#127913;!


----------



## the petite lady

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409


Casual chic, exactly what I like. And your K is gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Great casual  look with a [emoji145]!





Thank you dear Bobmops! 



the petite lady said:


> Casual chic, exactly what I like. And your K is gorgeous!




Thank you so much! I like to be comfortable and warm!


----------



## Rami00

Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




Oh la la!! Chic chic chic. Good morning to you gorgeous!! Love everything!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji173]&#65039; Have a great day ahead!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...





ari said:


> And the little H detail )))



Ari, seriously? LOL you don't look fat. Such a stunning combo. You look gorgeous as always.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




Rami Rockssss. Love this outfit. The nail polish is beautiful too.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.



Wow , super as always !&#128133;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Oh come on, u look stunning! Not fat at all



*atomic*, thank you, but remember that I choose very flattering pictures.



Bobmops said:


> Wow! It's so flattering ,that my look can inspire you ,Ari !love the dress ,Very interesting combination of fabrics !
> And we are Tweens on H bracelet &#128525;&#128536;&#128525;&#128536;



*Bobmops*thank you! proud to be your twin!


ellietilly said:


> Looks fabulous Ari, the dress is perfect on you. I love Gold H leather it just looks amazing.


*ellietilly*thank you!


periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409


periogirl, gorgeous look, this K sellier is TDF


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it looks great. Perfectly accessorized and not overdone. Not too matchy matchy.


*Pocketbook Pup* thank you!


Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.


*Rami*, great look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Ari, seriously? LOL you don't look fat. Such a stunning combo. You look gorgeous as always.



yes, yes, and not fishing for compliments! it is the dress not me! 
I have to wear it as I spent so much on it! but thank you *Rami*!


----------



## Mulan16

ari said:


> And the little H detail )))



You look great and the dress does not make you look anything but fabulous! Love all the mixed accessories too!


----------



## ari

Mulan16 said:


> You look great and the dress does not make you look anything but fabulous! Love all the mixed accessories too!


ahaha! thank you *Mulan*!


----------



## EmileH

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




Lovely. Now I can look at you gt Kelly and not covet it. [emoji4]


----------



## princess621

ari said:


> This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...



Amazing jacket! !!!


----------



## princess621

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409



Your kelly is gorgeous!!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Rami Rockssss. Love this outfit. The nail polish is beautiful too.


 


Bobmops said:


> Wow , super as always !&#128133;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


 


ari said:


> *atomic*, thank you, but remember that I choose very flattering pictures.
> 
> *Rami*, great look!


 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely. Now I can look at you gt Kelly and not covet it. [emoji4]


 
Thank you everyone! I get my inspiration from all of you. This thread ROCKS! :kiss:


----------



## marbella8

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137



Kat- you look greaaaaat with that Colvert, what a gorgeous color!


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.



Love the skirt or dress! Rockin' it!


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409



Ok your 28 is too cute! Love the hat too &#128512;


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> *atomic*, thank you, but remember that I choose very flattering pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bobmops*thank you! proud to be your twin!
> 
> *ellietilly*thank you!
> 
> periogirl, gorgeous look, this K sellier is TDF
> 
> *Pocketbook Pup* thank you!
> 
> *Rami*, great look!





princess621 said:


> Your kelly is gorgeous!!





marbella8 said:


> Ok your 28 is too cute! Love the hat too &#128512;




Thank you very much, Ari, princess621 and marbella8!


----------



## marbella8

ari said:


> And the little H detail )))



Ok- the dress is gorgeous, and gorgeous on you. You are no where near the definition of fat&#128522;


----------



## marbella8

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230



Very nice


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409




So cool, you look great periogirl


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




Fab GT, looks perfect.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh la la!! Chic chic chic. Good morning to you gorgeous!! Love everything!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 


marbella8 said:


> Love the skirt or dress! Rockin' it!


 


ellietilly said:


> Fab GT, looks perfect.


 
Thank you ladies! :kiss:


----------



## ari

princess621 said:


> Amazing jacket! !!!





marbella8 said:


> Ok- the dress is gorgeous, and gorgeous on you. You are no where near the definition of fat&#128522;



Thank you ladies!


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> So cool, you look great periogirl



Thank you ellietilly!


----------



## PrestigeH

marbella8 said:


> Very nice




Thank you Marbella8. [emoji3]


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> *LaenaLovely*, you look fantastic, love this bag of yours!
> 
> 
> 
> Great casual outfit! what is the size of your B?
> 
> 
> 
> [I*]Kat* [/I]another stunning look!




Ari, mine is a B30. Thanks!


----------



## HGT

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous outfit, super stylish




Thanks Ellietilly.


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409




Love Red and Black! So classy!


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




Happy Tuesday to you too Rami! Now you remind me to take my biker jacket out. Thanks!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




Well, you have the eye and the soul of an artist! That _*GREEN*_ nail polish is a perfect focal point!  

Having a "not" so happy Tuesday, but this made me smile!!


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3183366




So cute. Congratulations! [emoji170]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3183366



Cute! Congrats!


----------



## TinaM__

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409





Is this a kelly 28? May I ask you about your height? 


Some weeks ago I ordered a 32 kelly sellier (rouge casaque) and today I changed the size frpm 32 to 28. I just don't know which size to choose. The coulour is so bright (which I love about it), so I don't want it to be too big.

Does anybody have pictures to share - carrying your 28 oder 32 kelly sellier?


----------



## periogirl28

TinaM__ said:


> Is this a kelly 28? May I ask you about your height?
> 
> 
> Some weeks ago I ordered a 32 kelly sellier (rouge casaque) and today I changed the size frpm 32 to 28. I just don't know which size to choose. The coulour is so bright (which I love about it), so I don't want it to be too big.
> 
> Does anybody have pictures to share - carrying your 28 oder 32 kelly sellier?



I am a very short 5'1 and yes this is a 28 in Rouge Casaque. You can search the forum, lots of modelling pics of Kellys in all colours and sizes. I think a 28 is enough in such a pop colour!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230




Black and gold!!! Oh la la fabulous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409




Smashing!  Love red and black and your Kelly is a dream lady in red...twilly is lovely as well.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




Rami, you look so chic in your black white and Gris T all over!  Gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137




So stylish Kat Lee!  Are the errands you are running on a fashion shoot?  They sure could be with that amazing ensemble!


----------



## periogirl28

HGT said:


> Love Red and Black! So classy!





LaenaLovely said:


> Smashing!  Love red and black and your Kelly is a dream lady in red...twilly is lovely as well.



Thank you both very much!


----------



## Rami00

HGT said:


> Happy Tuesday to you too Rami! Now you remind me to take my biker jacket out. Thanks!


Yay! Let's see some action shots of your biker jacket with  H goodies. I have been trying to pair mine with some girly outfits. 


bbbarbbb said:


> Well, you have the eye and the soul of an artist! That _*GREEN*_ nail polish is a perfect focal point!
> 
> Having a "not" so happy Tuesday, but this made me smile!!


 
Awww Thank you! I am glad you caught the nail polish  I have been wearing black and GT...I needed some color action in my life lol. I hope the rest of your day turned out to be awesome. Sending you big warm  :kiss:


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.



Cool and chic! Loving ur Tuesday look


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409



Black and red, one of e best combination !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409



Pure luxury !! Look at how beautiful the RC Kelly is against the black outfit.


----------



## bluenavy

PrestigeH said:


> I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3183366


 
super cute.  I want one too.


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137


 
Gorgeous. I have the same belt.  You have given me inspiration of other colors to match it with.


----------



## bluenavy

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!




gorgeous b and love the charm


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Black and red, one of e best combination !





chkpfbeliever said:


> Pure luxury !! Look at how beautiful the RC Kelly is against the black outfit.




Thank you, Hee Hee!


----------



## HGT

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous b and love the charm




Bluenavy, thanks! Yes, so lucky to get the charm last year.  I believe these are discontinued now.


----------



## HummingBird1

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137


You look great - love your whole outfit!


----------



## HummingBird1

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230


Love everything about this photo, the horn necklace looks especially good as a bag charm!


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137




Love everything about this! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...




Love love love!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230



Ur shots put me a great H mood!!! Picture perfect PrestigeH always [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> I just got another rodeo. Yeahhhhh. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3183366



Omg!!! Another one? I am sooooooo jealous!!! [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] ..... But on a serious note soooooo happy for u PrestigeH!!! Can u let some of ur rodeo luck rub off on me pleaaaazzzzeee [emoji12][emoji12]!!! Love ur GORGEOUS rodeo!!! Hmmmm... Now u better guard ur rodeo stash PrestigeH[emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Running errands with Ms K32 Colvert. Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183137



U look as u always do ... PURE PERFECTION!!! I can stare at ur pics all day!!! I wish I could be half as stylish as u Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]... U put everything so effortlessly and elegantly together!!!



LaenaLovely said:


> So stylish Kat Lee!  Are the errands you are running on a fashion shoot?  They sure could be with that amazing ensemble!



+1 agree with Laena! U look straight out of a fashion shoot [emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...







ari said:


> And the little H detail )))




Ari u must be kidding right? Fat and u? OMG I will have a minor heart attack [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] U LOOK STUNNING[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;!!! Love ur beautiful chanel dress!!! U ROCK every outfit u wear!!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409




U look super cool and elegant periogirl!!! Love ur choices from head to toe and that RC IS JUST PURE PERFECTION[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




Hellloooooo GORGEOUS!! Love ur look Rami! Head to toe PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. What amazing and beautiful style u have!!! AMAZING!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tea4two said:


> Hi eternallove4bag, OMG!!! I adore this cw of L'Arbre du Vent! It's just so stunning!



Thank u so much tea4two [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to u too. I really love this green. Looks great on you.




Thank u so much PrestigeH! U r a sweetheart!!! But no amount of flattery is taking away my attention from ur fabulous collection of rodeos! Better keep them under lock and key from me [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> U look super cool and elegant periogirl!!! Love ur choices from head to toe and that RC IS JUST PURE PERFECTION[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you, super sweet and very kind remarks. Am really enjoying carrying RC around, light and yet a good size.


----------



## periogirl28

HGT said:


> View attachment 3182858
> 
> I can always count on Ms. Etoupe to bling up my casual outfit!




I love this, comfy and casual yet chic. Great use of accessories and Etoupe is an H classic.


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> So cute. Congratulations! [emoji170]




Thank you Love_Couture. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Cute! Congrats!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Black and gold!!! Oh la la fabulous!




Thank you LaenaLovely. [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

bluenavy said:


> super cute.  I want one too.




Hi Bluenavy. Hope you get one very soon too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

HummingBird1 said:


> Love everything about this photo, the horn necklace looks especially good as a bag charm!




Thank you very much HummingBird1. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ur shots put me a great H mood!!! Picture perfect PrestigeH always [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Another one? I am sooooooo jealous!!! [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] ..... But on a serious note soooooo happy for u PrestigeH!!! Can u let some of ur rodeo luck rub off on me pleaaaazzzzeee [emoji12][emoji12]!!! Love ur GORGEOUS rodeo!!! Hmmmm... Now u better guard ur rodeo stash PrestigeH[emoji12]




Thank you Eternallove4bag. I am lucky and blessed. Hope you get more rodeos very soon too. [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> I love this, comfy and casual yet chic. Great use of accessories and Etoupe is an H classic.




Thanks Periogirl28.  I admire your collections!


----------



## mcpro

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great day.
> 
> View attachment 3183230




I just die!!!! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## PrestigeH

mcpro said:


> I just die!!!! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Ha ha. Congratulations to you too. Love ur latest haul.


----------



## Kat.Lee

mcpro said:


> I just die!!!! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Just read your Paris trip posts. Huge congrats on getting your dream bag and being persistent. That's one gorgeous B in GHW you've got. And most of all Happy birthday to you. [emoji322][emoji324][emoji323][emoji320][emoji512][emoji92][emoji94][emoji95]. Enjoy your celebration in H Cafe.


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Rise n shine! Happy Tuesday.




Love this look [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> Rami, you look so chic in your black white and Gris T all over!  Gorgeous!





atomic110 said:


> Cool and chic! Loving ur Tuesday look





eternallove4bag said:


> Hellloooooo GORGEOUS!! Love ur look Rami! Head to toe PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. What amazing and beautiful style u have!!! AMAZING!!!





nadineluv said:


> Love this look [emoji7]



Thank you everyone. This thread moves soooo fast. I love the pics posted in here... You all inspire me. :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111


Kat.Lee - I don't think I will ever get tired of looking at your all your H goodies & beautiful modeling pics.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ccc1 said:


> Kat.Lee - I don't think I will ever get tired of looking at your all your H goodies & beautiful modeling pics.




Thank you so much *Ccc1* for you kind words. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

marbella8 said:


> Kat- you look greaaaaat with that Colvert, what a gorgeous color!




Thank you so much marbella8. 


LaenaLovely said:


> So stylish Kat Lee!  Are the errands you are running on a fashion shoot?  They sure could be with that amazing ensemble!



Thank you LaenaLovely. [emoji16][emoji4] It's the normal errands actually. 



bluenavy said:


> Gorgeous. I have the same belt.  You have given me inspiration of other colors to match it with.



Thank you bluenavy. I'm sure you love the belt too. 



HummingBird1 said:


> You look great - love your whole outfit!




Thank you HummingBird. 


Myrkur said:


> Love everything about this! [emoji7]



Thank you Myrkur. 



eternallove4bag said:


> U look as u always do ... PURE PERFECTION!!! I can stare at ur pics all day!!! I wish I could be half as stylish as u Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]... U put everything so effortlessly and elegantly together!!!



Thank you my dear TPF friend. You are ALWAYS sweet and supportive. HUGS+KISSES!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111




This is one of the best of the best so far. Love it so much. Classy.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111



Love! Love! Love! 

Have a wonderful day :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> This is one of the best of the best so far. Love it so much. Classy.



Thanks a lot for your super kind comments. [emoji8][emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> Love! Love! Love!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day :kiss:




Thank you so much dear.[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111




Good morning gorgeous!!! OMG!   This outfit is stunning!!! Please bombard us with more action shots!  I can't live without them! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111



Your whole outfit is very nice! Great taste lady!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HGT said:


> Good morning gorgeous!!! OMG!   This outfit is stunning!!! Please bombard us with more action shots!  I can't live without them! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




+1. Love the matchy belt. Is the dress Gucci ?


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Good morning gorgeous!!! OMG!   This outfit is stunning!!! Please bombard us with more action shots!  I can't live without them! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you so much *HGT* for being so kind and supportive. [emoji8]



AvrilShower said:


> Your whole outfit is very nice! Great taste lady!!!



Thank you *AvrilShower*. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> +1. Love the matchy belt. Is the dress Gucci ?



Thank you *chkpfbeliever*. It's a one piece dress and no belt worn, just the pattern on the waistline. And it's from Couture Couture LA from some years ago. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111



This is such a perfect outfit!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mulan16 said:


> This is such a perfect outfit!




Thank you Mulan16. [emoji8]


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111




Beautifully co-ordinated look, love all the red/navy touches that bring it together. Have a great day!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111




No no no, never get sick, not even close. Actually, it's the opposite... More like waiting for your upload everyday. [emoji4] Please keep bombarding me with the eye candies. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji516][emoji517][emoji177]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Beautifully co-ordinated look, love all the red/navy touches that bring it together. Have a great day!




Thank you ellietilly. 


Love_Couture said:


> No no no, never get sick, not even close. Actually, it's the opposite... More like waiting for your upload everyday. [emoji4] Please keep bombarding me with the eye candies. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji516][emoji517][emoji177]



Thank you so much Love_Couture for your love and support. This thread wouldn't be so awesome without you all sweet people on here. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## dooneybaby

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111


I could never get enough of this bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

dooneybaby said:


> I could never get enough of this bag!




Thanks dooneybaby. [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

Its boarding time ! Off i go&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Its boarding time ! Off i go[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;




Have a wonderful trip in style! [emoji574]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Its boarding time ! Off i go[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;




Enjoy yourself Bobmops. [emoji3][emoji320][emoji3][emoji320]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111



Your 'bombarding' is fantastic! welcome more beautiful shots from u


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> This look is inspired by Bobmops, not close but she made me crave Chanel, so I put this Chanel dress and jacket. I have love and hate relationship with this dress- I love to look at it but hate it when I wear it. The 2 fabrics stretch differently- the one with the flowers stretches more and it is in the mid section and makes me look fatter! I'm not sure for the gold B with it, though about my black Kelly, but decided it will look more formal - well problems...




Love this look all around Ari!  So fabulous!  I adore chanel rtw and it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111




Never tired of your fab mod shots!  Ms unicorn looks amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Its boarding time ! Off i go&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;



Bon voyage~


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Its boarding time ! Off i go[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;




Loving the accessories!


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111




How could anyone tire of such beauty? Have a nice day.


----------



## cavluv

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111


Wow Kat.Lee...that dress was MADE for you and Miss K. The whole ensemble is perfection. How happy you made me this morning on a sick day...could never get bored of seeing all the gorgeous mod shots on this board!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111



We can never ever have enough of ur GORGEOUS shots Kat.Lee!!! I look forward to seeing ur fabulous shots everyday!!! It's like turning the pages of a fashion magazine[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]. U LOOK STUNNING my dear TPF friend!!! Love the entire look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Its boarding time ! Off i go[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;




Flying in FABULOUS STLYLE my friend!!! Have a great trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tea4two

Bobmops said:


> Its boarding time ! Off i go[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;




Safe travels, my stylish friend!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Your 'bombarding' is fantastic! welcome more beautiful shots from u







LaenaLovely said:


> Never tired of your fab mod shots!  Ms unicorn looks amazing!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> How could anyone tire of such beauty? Have a nice day.







cavluv said:


> Wow Kat.Lee...that dress was MADE for you and Miss K. The whole ensemble is perfection. How happy you made me this morning on a sick day...could never get bored of seeing all the gorgeous mod shots on this board!!!







eternallove4bag said:


> We can never ever have enough of ur GORGEOUS shots Kat.Lee!!! I look forward to seeing ur fabulous shots everyday!!! It's like turning the pages of a fashion magazine[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]. U LOOK STUNNING my dear TPF friend!!! Love the entire look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you ladies for your kind comments. This thread rocks. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

Bobmops said:


> Its boarding time ! Off i go&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;



Have a pleasant trip with your beautiful bracelet!!!


----------



## marina230




----------



## MYH

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## LaenaLovely

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## marina230

MYH said:


> Wow marina. You and your friend look smokin hot! Love how you dressed up your B.




Thank you so much!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## marina230

LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  I don't know what's more fabulous...you ladies or you bs!  Great shot!




You are so sweet!! We had a great time there.


----------



## atomic110

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## marina230

atomic110 said:


> Both of u looking gorgeous and having a great time together ! Cheers~




Thank you dear !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## periogirl28

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## Graw

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111



Sorry, we can not get tired of your gorgeous combinations, outfits, dresses, shoes, bags and style   Hopefully your unicorn cheered you up



marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## bluenavy

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## eternallove4bag

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## Kat.Lee

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## Kat.Lee

Graw said:


> Sorry, we can not get tired of your gorgeous combinations, outfits, dresses, shoes, bags and style   Hopefully your unicorn cheered you up



You are so kind Graw. Thank you so much. Ms. Unicorn did a great job in cheering me up. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998




Love this one as well. U have such beautiful collection. The print is so stunning.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Love this one as well. U have such beautiful collection. The print is so stunning.




Thank you my dear friend. I admire your collection, particularly your rodeos [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji16]!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998



Print details on point. Gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Print details on point. Gorgeous!




Thank you dear.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998




Very beautiful. As always. Have a wonderful day. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998


Kat, once again!  I just LOVE how you can perfect match every single outfit!  Have an awesome day!


----------



## AvrilShower

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998



Love how you dressed your bag! Great outfit!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998




I love the pop of animal print...looks great with your etoupe k!  As alway, gorgeous all around!


----------



## dooneybaby

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998



Love the leopard details in your outfit ! You are nearly only person who can wear it with chic !!&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Bon voyage~



Thank you , lovely Atomic110


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Have a wonderful trip in style! [emoji574]&#65039;



Thank you magnificent Kat ! Please post more ! I love to start my morning with your pictures &#128148;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy yourself Bobmops. [emoji3][emoji320][emoji3][emoji320]



Thank you ,admirable PrestigeH !


----------



## Whispercrest

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998


Love the outfit 10/10


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> Loving the accessories!



You are so kind , ravishing LaenaLovely &#128526;


----------



## ari

Today miss Goldy has a good companion))


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful. As always. Have a wonderful day. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]



Thank you Love_Couture. 



HGT said:


> Kat, once again!  I just LOVE how you can perfect match every single outfit!  Have an awesome day!



You are always kind and sweet. Thank you. [emoji8]



AvrilShower said:


> Love how you dressed your bag! Great outfit!



Thank you. [emoji4]


LaenaLovely said:


> I love the pop of animal print...looks great with your etoupe k!  As alway, gorgeous all around!



Thanks a lot sweet LaenaLovely. [emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> Love the leopard details in your outfit ! You are nearly only person who can wear it with chic !![emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji41]



Thank you so much. I dare not wear an entire outfit, like a dress, a coat, in animal print. Feel like I'm eaten up by that animal. [emoji16][emoji16]



Bobmops said:


> Thank you magnificent Kat ! Please post more ! I love to start my morning with your pictures [emoji174][emoji173]&#65039;



That's very sweet of you Bobmops. Thank you. [emoji8][emoji8]



Whispercrest said:


> Love the outfit 10/10



Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Today miss Goldy has a good companion))




Such a chic belt. Love it and your Ms Goldy matches so well with her companion. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Today miss Goldy has a good companion))




Any outfit looks great on you. That's my conclusion.


----------



## ari

Myrkur said:


> Love love love!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


*Myrkur* Thank You!


eternallove4bag said:


> Ari u must be kidding right? Fat and u? OMG I will have a minor heart attack [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] U LOOK STUNNING[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;!!! Love ur beautiful chanel dress!!! U ROCK every outfit u wear!!! GORGEOUS!!!


You are so kind to me *eternallove* Thank You!


Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111


*Kat*, this bag Deserves to be shown nonstop, it is The Queen of the bags, and you look absolutely smashing with or without it!


Bobmops said:


> Its boarding time ! Off i go&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;


*Bobmops,* so cool! safe flight! and let me know about Chanel boutiques 


> Love this look all around Ari!  So fabulous!  I adore chanel rtw and it looks wonderful on you!


Thank You* LaenaLovely*!


marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## ari

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


Kat, another very cool look! love the belt, the bag, the animal pring, so perfect!


Kat.Lee said:


> Such a chic belt. Love it and your Ms Goldy matches so well with her companion. [emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji8]


*Kat*, thank you!


PrestigeH said:


> Any outfit looks great on you. That's my conclusion.



Oh, PrestigH you are so kind, Thank You


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> *Kat*, this bag Deserves to be shown nonstop, it is The Queen of the bags, and you look absolutely smashing with or without it!







ari said:


> Kat, another very cool look! love the belt, the bag, the animal pring, so perfect!



You are too sweet ari. Thank you. I always admire your action shots.


----------



## JE2824

Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271




You carry it so well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271




Fabulous Etain K and you look great.


----------



## ari

JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271



This is a fab Kelly and you look amazing ! Enjoy it!


----------



## susiana

Kat.Lee said:


> Need my Ms. Unicorn K32  to cheer me up today. Hope you are not getting sick and tired of me bombarding everyday. Wish you all a good day today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184111



Beautiful as always...


----------



## susiana

Took out miss B30 again today...


----------



## PrestigeH

susiana said:


> Took out miss B30 again today...




Looking fabulous. Enjoy.....


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998




Another great outfit. Please keep them coming.


----------



## EmileH

JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271




Proof that they Kelly is the perfect bag. It's perfect casual or dressed up!


----------



## periogirl28

susiana said:


> Took out miss B30 again today...




So pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185300
> 
> View attachment 3185301
> 
> View attachment 3185302




Love this concept. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Love this concept. Thanks for sharing.




Thank you very much PrestigeH! I cannot take credit, this bag was SO'd by the SM and offered to me. It's not a combination I would have thought of myself, but one must stay open to new ideas. [emoji362]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you very much PrestigeH! I cannot take credit, this bag was SO'd by the SM and offered to me. It's not a combination I would have thought of myself, but one must stay open to new ideas. [emoji362]




Congrats. It is a beautiful bag. Yes agree to stay open to new ideas.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> Took out miss B30 again today...



Fabulous bag and outfit.


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> Beautiful as always...



Thank you. [emoji4]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another great outfit. Please keep them coming.



Thank you *PP*. Hope you are enjoying your new Chanel jackets and working out more fabulous matching ideas. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998




Omg Kat.Lee The entire effect is STUNNING!! I LOVE the leopard details on ur trench and matches so beautifully with ur shoes[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] JUST GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg Kat.Lee The entire effect is STUNNING!! I LOVE the leopard details on ur trench and matches so beautifully with ur shoes[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] JUST GORGEOUS!!!




++++1 really love this detail. Keep looking at Kat pic. Nice one Kat.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Today miss Goldy has a good companion))



ari love ur chic belt!!! The way u have the knack of styling is just AMAZING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; LOVE IT!



JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271



Wow JE ur etain K is PURE PERFECTION and u make it look so good!!! Love ur casual and chic style[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



susiana said:


> Took out miss B30 again today...



Gorgeous B and u look so pretty susiana!



periogirl28 said:


> Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185300
> 
> View attachment 3185301
> 
> View attachment 3185302




What a beautiful shot periogirl!! Love how ur gold B and the twillies pick up the colors of the autumn colors[emoji260][emoji262][emoji261]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> ++++1 really love this detail. Keep looking at Kat pic. Nice one Kat.




When we go to Kat's house PrestigeH we will be having a real fight as to who gets what!!! Her collection of amazing things r just increasing by leaps and bounds[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> When we go to Kat's house PrestigeH we will be having a real fight as to who gets what!!! Her collection of amazing things r just increasing by leaps and bounds[emoji12][emoji12]




Ha ha. Yes I need control. Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg Kat.Lee The entire effect is STUNNING!! I LOVE the leopard details on ur trench and matches so beautifully with ur shoes[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] JUST GORGEOUS!!!







PrestigeH said:


> ++++1 really love this detail. Keep looking at Kat pic. Nice one Kat.



You guys are incredibly loving and supportive. Thank you so much. HUGS+KISSES!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Yes I need control. Lol




Hehehe [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] and Rami still hasn't flexes her muscles so we don't know what we r up against [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You guys are incredibly loving and supportive. Thank you so much. HUGS+KISSES!!!




U have a H closet that only DREAMS r made of Kat.Lee [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Hence all the plotting [emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> When we go to Kat's house PrestigeH we will be having a real fight as to who gets what!!! Her collection of amazing things r just increasing by leaps and bounds[emoji12][emoji12]







PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Yes I need control. Lol



L O L!!! Truce! Paper scissors rock!!! [emoji113]&#127995;[emoji111]&#127995;[emoji109]&#127995;!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] and Rami still hasn't flexes her muscles so we don't know what we r up against [emoji23][emoji23]



OMG that's so funny!!! I think Rami has been working on her muscles. Beware !! 



eternallove4bag said:


> U have a H closet that only DREAMS r made of Kat.Lee [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Hence all the plotting [emoji12]



I'm far from that but Thank you for your sweet comments!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> L O L!!! Truce! Paper scissors rock!!! [emoji113]&#127995;[emoji111]&#127995;[emoji109]&#127995;!!




Lol!!! My day started on a beautiful note!! Thank u Kat.Lee and Prestige H[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! My day started on a beautiful note!! Thank u Kat.Lee and Prestige H[emoji8][emoji8]




Glad u have a great day. Don't underestimate Rami. I am cautious. &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! My day started on a beautiful note!! Thank u Kat.Lee and Prestige H[emoji8][emoji8]







PrestigeH said:


> Glad u have a great day. Don't underestimate Rami. I am cautious. &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;




Spank spank! Back to topic. [emoji16] May we see some action shots from our shawl queen [emoji146]  and the Master H guru please? [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Glad u have a great day. Don't underestimate Rami. I am cautious. &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;




Me too!! U r so right!! Maybe I should skip work and head straight to the gym then? [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Spank spank! Back to topic. [emoji16] May we see some action shots from our shawl queen [emoji146]  and the Master H guru please? [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]




Awww! U r such a sweetheart!!! Was getting lazy in clicking pics but u have inspired me again[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! U r such a sweetheart!!! Was getting lazy in clicking pics but u have inspired me again[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Yes pls show [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Spank spank! Back to topic. [emoji16] May we see some action shots from our shawl queen [emoji146]  and the Master H guru please? [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]




Kat I am still enjoying ur posts. [emoji3]


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Today miss Goldy has a good companion))




Omg!  That belt...with Ms Goldie!?!?amazing Ari.  I adore this.  Your figure is amazing as well...wow!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Today miss Goldy has a good companion))



Oh my ...... So gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## susiana

Thank you PrestigeH, periogirl28, Kat.Lee, and eternallove4bag....

You ladies are fabulous ... I really enjoy looking at your posts.
Keep them coming ....


----------



## susiana

ari said:


> Today miss Goldy has a good companion))




Gorgeous....


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185300
> 
> View attachment 3185301
> 
> View attachment 3185302




Oh my!  Love this beautiful B!  Perfect match to that fall tree.


----------



## ari

susiana said:


> Took out miss B30 again today...


susiana, you look great, I love B30, looks very lady like!



periogirl28 said:


> Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185300
> 
> View attachment 3185301
> 
> View attachment 3185302


*periogirl* this is a very special B, love it!



eternallove4bag said:


> ari love ur chic belt!!! The way u have the knack of styling is just AMAZING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow JE ur etain K is PURE PERFECTION and u make it look so good!!! Love ur casual and chic style[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B and u look so pretty susiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful shot periogirl!! Love how ur gold B and the twillies pick up the colors of the autumn colors[emoji260][emoji262][emoji261]



*eternallove*, thank you, this is a great compliment!


LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  That belt...with Ms Goldie!?!?amazing Ari.  I adore this.  Your figure is amazing as well...wow!


*LaenaLovely* thank you, 


Bobmops said:


> Oh my ...... So gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


*Bobmops*, thank you! 


susiana said:


> Gorgeous....


Thank you* susiana*


----------



## LaenaLovely

I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!




Elegant. You got style. LaenaLovely you are a beauty.


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Elegant. You got style. LaenaLovely you are a beauty.




Thanks prestigeh...means so much coming from a master of style like you!


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh my!  Love this beautiful B!  Perfect match to that fall tree.







ari said:


> susiana, you look great, I love B30, looks very lady like!
> 
> 
> *periogirl* this is a very special B, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> *eternallove*, thank you, this is a great compliment!
> 
> *LaenaLovely* thank you,
> 
> *Bobmops*, thank you!
> 
> Thank you* susiana*





eternallove4bag said:


> ari love ur chic belt!!! The way u have the knack of styling is just AMAZING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow JE ur etain K is PURE PERFECTION and u make it look so good!!! Love ur casual and chic style[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B and u look so pretty susiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful shot periogirl!! Love how ur gold B and the twillies pick up the colors of the autumn colors[emoji260][emoji262][emoji261]





LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!



Laena, you look lovely indeed! 

Thank you very much, my Birkin is Moutarde ( yellow ) and Vert Anis


----------



## H.C.LV.

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!



You look great Leana  !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cavluv

periogirl28 said:


> Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185300
> 
> View attachment 3185301
> 
> View attachment 3185302


Beautiful...and love the twillys too!!


----------



## periogirl28

cavluv said:


> Beautiful...and love the twillys too!!



Thank you so much, really kind!


----------



## LaenaLovely

H.C.LV. said:


> You look great Leana  !!



Thank you hclv!  Hope you have a great day.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!




DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!! Laena u r totally inspiring me!! Love ur GORGEOUS look HEAD TO TOE[emoji7][emoji7] believe it or not am wearing the L'Arbre too today! Great minds think alike? [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!







PrestigeH said:


> Yes pls show [emoji3]







Kat.Lee said:


> Spank spank! Back to topic. [emoji16] May we see some action shots from our shawl queen [emoji146]  and the Master H guru please? [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]




To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400


 
 Love it!


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!


 
OMG Laena! That's one killer look.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Love it!




Thank u my dear TPF friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271


 
I love 35 on you. Effortless chic look!  :kiss:


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!



You are the queen ! It looks just supper!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400




Wow that is so nice. Another beauty. Lots of beauties here. [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## cavluv

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400


I can't tell you how much you are all inspiring me to get over my shawl anxiety and try one. Especially this L'Arbre. Absolutely simple yet stunning and I love it!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!! Laena u r totally inspiring me!! Love ur GORGEOUS look HEAD TO TOE[emoji7][emoji7] believe it or not am wearing the L'Arbre too today! Great minds think alike? [emoji6][emoji6]



You are hands down the sweetest person ever...I bet you hve the best karma!  Love that we are twinning today!  Pics please!!!  Great h minds melding


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400



Omg!  Totally gorgeous tpf bestie.  For casual you look so put together and fabulous.  L'arbre suits you so well...the way the colors pop they match your sweet sunny personality!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> OMG Laena! That's one killer look.







Bobmops said:


> You are the queen ! It looks just supper!




Rami and bobmops- thanks for the love...you are both such stylish ladies who inspire me every day with your effortlessly chic looks!  Have a great Thursday...almost the weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## susiana

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400



I like it, you carried it so well


----------



## mthona

Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!


----------



## PrestigeH

mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!




Love it. Have a great day too. [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!




Absolutely perfect! It goes great with your bag


----------



## EmileH

mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!




Lovely. Simple. Not overdone. The best looks are just like this.


----------



## megt10

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


You look beautiful as always Kat. Love your K.


ari said:


> Today miss Goldy has a good companion))


Fabulous. Love the CDC with the B.


----------



## megt10

JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271


Love it. The color is just fabulous and you look great carrying it.


susiana said:


> Took out miss B30 again today...


Love everything about your outfit. Really beautiful.


periogirl28 said:


> Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185300
> 
> View attachment 3185301
> 
> View attachment 3185302



So pretty. Perfect for Autumn.


----------



## megt10

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!


You look so chic! I love everything about your outfit. The shawl looks amazing with the pop of color from your bag.


eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400


You look fabulous. I love the shawl. I only have one L'Arbre so far in a pink cw but this one is making me think I may need a second one.


mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!


Great outfit. We are neighbors.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998



U r surely making a cooler day looking cool
!






ari said:


> Today miss Goldy has a good companion))



That's a gorgeous! What's the name/ model is it?







JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271




twin with you, u make me wanna bring mine out tomorrow






susiana said:


> Took out miss B30 again today...



Looking great







periogirl28 said:


> Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185300
> 
> View attachment 3185301
> 
> View attachment 3185302



Yes, very autumn 







LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!




u r looking very stylish, love it






eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400




nice~






mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!



U too, have a great day!


----------



## periogirl28

mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!



Simple but lovely. I would sooo wear this entire outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Love it. The color is just fabulous and you look great carrying it.
> 
> Love everything about your outfit. Really beautiful.
> 
> 
> So pretty. Perfect for Autumn.





atomic110 said:


> U r surely making a cooler day looking cool
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a gorgeous! What's the name/ model is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twin with you, u make me wanna bring mine out tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u r looking very stylish, love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U too, have a great day!



Thank you! &#127810;&#127811;&#127809;&#127807;&#127809;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that is so nice. Another beauty. Lots of beauties here. [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]



Thank u so much PrestigeH... U guys keep on inspiring me with ur fabulous shots and I am trying hard to keep up with so much fabulosity going on with u all[emoji12]



cavluv said:


> I can't tell you how much you are all inspiring me to get over my shawl anxiety and try one. Especially this L'Arbre. Absolutely simple yet stunning and I love it!!



U r so sweet cavluv!!! Highly recommend L'Arbre! Can't seem to get enough of this beauty myself!! H shawls r so soft and comfy! It's like wrapping urself in a warm blanket especially at work [emoji6].. I am nuts about them! I hope u get one 



LaenaLovely said:


> You are hands down the sweetest person ever...I bet you hve the best karma!  Love that we are twinning today!  Pics please!!!  Great h minds melding



Awwww!!! U made my day my TPF bestie with ur beautiful words that I will treasure!!! And look who is speaking... Someone so amazing and kind to everyone herself!....U ROCK [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  Totally gorgeous tpf bestie.  For casual you look so put together and fabulous.  L'arbre suits you so well...the way the colors pop they match your sweet sunny personality!



Oh my TPF bestie u say the nicest things! HUGS to u my friend for being so amazing urself [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



susiana said:


> I like it, you carried it so well



Thank u so much susiana 



megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love the shawl. I only have one L'Arbre so far in a pink cw but this one is making me think I may need a second one.
> 
> 
> .



Thank u so much meg! U r always so kind[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This design had the same effect on me! I had to go and buy two of them [emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> U r surely making a cooler day looking cool
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a gorgeous! What's the name/ model is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twin with you, u make me wanna bring mine out tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very autumn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u r looking very stylish, love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U too, have a great day!




Thank u atomic110 [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## marina230

Love_Couture said:


> Looking fabulous.  Thank you very much for sharing.


 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## HGT

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!




Very classy! The shawl, the Etoupe belt, shoes and the B!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marina230

megt10 said:


> You both look amazing! I heard the grand opening was fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Yes, it was amazing party!!!


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400




Wow! I LOVE this shawl!!!


----------



## atomic110

Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women



So true!!! And a fabulous shot to prove it atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!



So stylish! And I love ur B and the charm[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Wow! I LOVE this shawl!!!




Thank u dear HGT [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> So true!!! And a fabulous shot to prove it atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks *eternallove4bag* Haha... &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## HGT

atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women




Oh yeah! They are!


----------



## Love_Couture

atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women



I 110% agree!!!  Beautiful bag, beautiful shoes, beautiful picture.  Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## AvrilShower

So many eye candies here! &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women



Beautiful!


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> Oh yeah! They are!









Love_Couture said:


> I 110% agree!!!  Beautiful bag, beautiful shoes, beautiful picture.  Thank you very much for sharing!









megt10 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks all, and cheers for all e ladies in TPFs~


----------



## bluenavy

mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!


 
love it.


----------



## bluenavy

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400


 
love the colors


----------



## bluenavy

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!


 
looks fabulous


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women




Perfect 10!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## susiana

atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women




Looks like they are BFF, 
I love it ! 
What's the Birkin leather?


----------



## susiana

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!




Everything is just beautiful...


----------



## eternallove4bag

bluenavy said:


> love the colors




Thank u so much bluenavy [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women




What a great shot. [emoji3]


----------



## replayii

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998




You look amazing Kat, always so well put together.

I have the exact same pair of Louboutins


----------



## PrestigeH

A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874



Good morning handsome! awesome eye candy...You totally owning that serpenti ring 

I need that black rodeo in my life.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874




So wonderful to start my day seeing these beautiful eye candy. Amazing pieces. Enjoy your day looking chic and trendy! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Good morning handsome! awesome eye candy...You totally owning that serpent ring
> 
> I need that black rodeo in my life.




Good morning beautiful. Thank you. I hope your SA will call u soon on the black rodeo. (Sprinkle some blessing dust on you). [emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> So wonderful to start my day seeing these beautiful eye candy. Amazing pieces. Enjoy your day looking chic and trendy! [emoji4][emoji8]




Thank you Kat. Good morning to you. Wow my day starts with two beautiful ladies - Kat and Rami. Am honoured. &#129299;


----------



## Kat.Lee

replayii said:


> You look amazing Kat, always so well put together.
> 
> I have the exact same pair of Louboutins







atomic110 said:


> U r surely making a cooler day looking cool
> !







megt10 said:


> You look beautiful as always Kat. Love your K.







eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! U r such a sweetheart!!! Was getting lazy in clicking pics but u have inspired me again[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]







PrestigeH said:


> Kat I am still enjoying ur posts. [emoji3]



thank you so much ladies and gent!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400




Wow our shawl [emoji146]! Such a beautiful cw. Love the way you wear it. So fashionably chic! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!




Wow you look stunning. So perfectly matched. Love it. [emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!




Very classic look!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women




Your best friends look gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874




Omg!!! The black rodeo with black B is HEAVEN PrestigeH!!!! Love the color of ur clic H too!!! PERFECT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow our shawl [emoji146]! Such a beautiful cw. Love the way you wear it. So fashionably chic! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Muuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Kat.Lee u totally made my evening!!! U r a total sweetheart!!!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874




Good morning! 
That BLACK Rodeo!!!! So envy!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! The black rodeo with black B is HEAVEN PrestigeH!!!! Love the color of ur clic H too!!! PERFECT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you eternallove4bag. Am very lucky to get the black rodeo. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Good morning!
> That BLACK Rodeo!!!! So envy!




Good morning HGT. Thank you. Hope you get one soon too. [emoji253][emoji320][emoji253][emoji320]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag. Am very lucky to get the black rodeo. [emoji3]




Your rodeo collection is TDF!!! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Your rodeo collection is TDF!!! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]




Remember u sprinkle lots of fairy H dust on me. I must thank u. [emoji3][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Your rodeo collection is TDF!!! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]







PrestigeH said:


> Remember u sprinkle lots of fairy H dust on me. I must thank u. [emoji3][emoji8]




Where's my dust [emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Where's my dust [emoji17][emoji17]



Coming your way now! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Where's my dust [emoji17][emoji17]




[emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;


----------



## Kat.Lee

prestigeh said:


> [emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;




l o l!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> l o l!!




[emoji12]&#129303;


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998



gorgeous outfit as usual. i have that ysl trench too but it was too big and i was swimming in it so instead of looking chic i looked like a flasher so i gifted it to someone who wears it very well. i still miss it though 



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874



you look fabulous, please share more



atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women


definitely and love the twillies too


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Slightly cooler today so wearing a sheepskin gilet. Really love the red silk lining of Christy's hats!
> 
> View attachment 3183408
> View attachment 3183409



you look fab girl!

congrats on this beautiful kelly

also thank you all for the nice comments, much appreciated. it's really a task going through this thread when one's been away for a bit so thank you and also enjoying the rest of the pics. too many for me to catch up on and comment so sorry about that.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> gorgeous outfit as usual. i have that ysl trench too but it was too big and i was swimming in it so instead of looking chic i looked like a flasher so i gifted it to someone who wears it very well. i still miss it though



Thank you *loves*. Glad to be trench twin with you for once. That was a good year of YSL.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Coming your way now! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji94][emoji173]&#65039;







PrestigeH said:


> [emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji293][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;




U both r AMAZING!!! Love u guys[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> l o l!!




Hehehe PrestigeH doesn't want me to steal his stash [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe PrestigeH doesn't want me to steal his stash [emoji12][emoji12]




Awwwwww you are so right [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Awwwwww you are so right [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]




LOL[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Awwwwww you are so right [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]







eternallove4bag said:


> LOL[emoji1][emoji1]




You guys made my day!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!


----------



## Freckles1

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD for a cooler day - Ms Etoupe K32 in action. Happy Thursday to you all ! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184998




You are chic Kat.lee!!!!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023


Kat, not silly at all!  2nd picture actually is sexy!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023




Not silly at all. Sexy pic. U look really great always.


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH, great minds think alike!  I can't believe we said the exact same thing!  High 5!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> PrestigeH, great minds think alike!  I can't believe we said the exact same thing!  High 5!




Ha ha hi5 [emoji113]&#127995;[emoji76]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023



This is what I define as PICTURE PERFECT!!! Love both the shots and that Roulis is soooo gorgeous!!! I LOVE ur style Kat.Lee!!! Pls keep the fab shots coming[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> You guys made my day!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




U make my day with ur GORGEOUS SHOTS Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Freckles1 said:


> You are chic Kat.lee!!!!



Thank you *Freckles*. 



HGT said:


> Kat, not silly at all!  2nd picture actually is sexy!







PrestigeH said:


> Not silly at all. Sexy pic. U look really great always.







HGT said:


> PrestigeH, great minds think alike!  I can't believe we said the exact same thing!  High 5!



Thank you so much *HGT, PrestigeH*. You guys are amazingly synced! Lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Not silly at all. Sexy pic. U look really great always.







HGT said:


> Kat, not silly at all!  2nd picture actually is sexy!




U two nailed it!!! Totally sexy!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> This is what I define as PICTURE PERFECT!!! Love both the shots and that Roulis is soooo gorgeous!!! I LOVE ur style Kat.Lee!!! Pls keep the fab shots coming[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U make my day with ur GORGEOUS SHOTS Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




And you made mine! Thank you dear. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]+HUUUUUGGGGSSSS


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JE2824

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874



Beyond words!!!I never tire of looking at the GHW on Hermes exquisite leather! Great shot!


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> Beyond words!!!I never tire of looking at the GHW on Hermes exquisite leather! Great shot!




Thank you JE2824. [emoji3]


----------



## JE2824

PrestigeH said:


> You carry it so well. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you, PrestigeH!!! Same feeling about you!! Love your B pic!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous Etain K and you look great.



Thank you so much, Kat.Lee!!! So very sweet!! XX



ari said:


> This is a fab Kelly and you look amazing ! Enjoy it!



Thank you, ari!! You all are so kind!!!!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Proof that they Kelly is the perfect bag. It's perfect casual or dressed up!



Thank you so much, Pocketbook Pup!!! I could not agree with you more about the Kelly statement!! XXOO



eternallove4bag said:


> ari love ur chic belt!!! The way u have the knack of styling is just AMAZING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow JE ur etain K is PURE PERFECTION and u make it look so good!!! Love ur casual and chic style[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B and u look so pretty susiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful shot periogirl!! Love how ur gold B and the twillies pick up the colors of the autumn colors[emoji260][emoji262][emoji261]



Thank you so much, eternallove! You are truly on of the kindest people on TPF!!!! Appreciate all of your sweet words! Made my day!1


----------



## JE2824

atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women



So very true!! Especially that gorgeous B and H shoes!! Love this shot!!! Makes me happy!!


mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!



Happy day to you, fashionista!! You look amazing!!!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!



Stunning!!! Perfection!!!


susiana said:


> Took out miss B30 again today...



Perfection!! MY HG!!! You look beautiful!!



periogirl28 said:


> Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185300
> 
> View attachment 3185301
> 
> View attachment 3185302



Love love this color!! Beautiful!! The leather looks like butter!!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023



You look gorgeous! Your bag really stands out with this outfit.



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874



Look at those fantastic H. Love them in black!



atomic110 said:


> Just a sharing... bag and shoes r best friends for women



Great shot! Your B and sandals are lovely.



mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!



You look fabulous!



eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400



Love this on you and with this outfit too! Nice figure, eternal!


----------



## mthona

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely. Simple. Not overdone. The best looks are just like this.




Thank you pocketbook pup. I like clean, simple lines.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous! Your bag really stands out with this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those fantastic H. Love them in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot! Your B and sandals are lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this on you and with this outfit too! Nice figure, eternal!




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## mthona

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023




Gorgeous. Can't expect anything less from you, Kat Lee.


----------



## mthona

Kat.Lee said:


> Very classic look!




Thanks [emoji3]


----------



## mthona

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400




Just the right pop of color.  I love it.


----------



## mthona

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874




I have the same serpenti ring in rose gold.  Good taste [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

mthona said:


> I have the same serpenti ring in rose gold.  Good taste [emoji4]




Ha thank you. Mine is rose gold too. We are twins. [emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Today miss Goldy has a good companion))



gorgeous ari!! gold and gold and ghw



periogirl28 said:


> Autumn and Spring colours tend to suit this bag. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185300
> 
> View attachment 3185301
> 
> View attachment 3185302



perio i hate you. been gagging for this combination forever lol no i love you and all your lovely pics 



susiana said:


> Took out miss B30 again today...



you look very pretty and the 30 is such a great size



JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271



first time? thanks for sharing and it is gorgeous so congratulations. i love etain



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!



you look lovely! love the pop of blue too



eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400


you look amazing



mthona said:


> Off to work again. Simple but appropriate for a sunny day. Have a great day fashionistas!


you look amazing too, love that skirt


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous! Your bag really stands out with this outfit.




Thank you Moirai.


----------



## Kat.Lee

mthona said:


> Gorgeous. Can't expect anything less from you, Kat Lee.




Thank you. You are very kind mthona.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023



Stunning! And NO the second pic doesn't look silly at all. 

Kat, you hair is always so nicely done. ... Got game... I love that. Happy Friday :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Stunning! And NO the second pic doesn't look silly at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, you hair is always so nicely done. ... Got game... I love that. Happy Friday :kiss:




Thank you dear. Honestly I don't do much with my hair. Curl after washed. Wake up just the way as it was as I go to bed. Guess they absorb most of my nutrition!![emoji16]


----------



## Mulan16

JE2824 said:


> Carrying my Etain Kelly 35 retourne for the first time today. I'm so in love!!! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3185271



She's a beauty! Hope she had a fun first day out!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874



Finally, finally we a twins on something , but not Hermes &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Amazing as always !!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Finally, finally we a twins on something , but not Hermes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Amazing as always !!




Glad to be ur twins. [emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji16]


----------



## Lollipop15

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023



Love your style Kat! Gorgeous as always


----------



## periogirl28

JE2824 said:


> So very true!! Especially that gorgeous B and H shoes!! Love this shot!!! Makes me happy!!
> 
> 
> Happy day to you, fashionista!! You look amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!! Perfection!!!
> 
> 
> Perfection!! MY HG!!! You look beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love love this color!! Beautiful!! The leather looks like butter!!





loves said:


> gorgeous ari!! gold and gold and ghw
> 
> 
> 
> perio i hate you. been gagging for this combination forever lol no i love you and all your lovely pics
> 
> 
> 
> you look very pretty and the 30 is such a great size
> 
> 
> 
> first time? thanks for sharing and it is gorgeous so congratulations. i love etain
> 
> 
> 
> you look lovely! love the pop of blue too
> 
> 
> you look amazing
> 
> 
> you look amazing too, love that skirt





loves said:


> you look fab girl!
> 
> congrats on this beautiful kelly
> 
> also thank you all for the nice comments, much appreciated. it's really a task going through this thread when one's been away for a bit so thank you and also enjoying the rest of the pics. too many for me to catch up on and comment so sorry about that.




Thank you, thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874



The coolest Black Beauty in the stable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Whispercrest

A BIG 'THANK YOU' ...

To you lovely ladies around the world who give us all inspiration at the start of each new day.  You all look fab and it's a delight to see your photo's each morning.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> To my amazing TPF friends who inspire me everyday!!! Here's my L'Arbre! Casual day to work[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3185399
> View attachment 3185400



You Look hot !&#128513;&#128526;&#128513;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> The coolest Black Beauty in the stable! Thanks for sharing!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji206][emoji76]


----------



## zzzz_zzz_zz

I usually don't post but I just love my matching outfit today! My Colvert B30 stands out with the purple twillies, rodeo and my nails (and match my pink Chanel shirt!). Also love my white gold CDC bracelet and my other accessories matching the B's PHW. Just love it!!


----------



## PrestigeH

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> I usually don't post but I just love my matching outfit today! My Colvert B30 stands out with the purple twillies, rodeo and my nails (and match my pink Chanel shirt!). Also love my white gold CDC bracelet and my other accessories matching the B's PHW. Just love it!!




Nice. Thank you for sharing. Colvert is one of my favourite Blues. Love everything in the pic.


----------



## periogirl28

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> I usually don't post but I just love my matching outfit today! My Colvert B30 stands out with the purple twillies, rodeo and my nails (and match my pink Chanel shirt!). Also love my white gold CDC bracelet and my other accessories matching the B's PHW. Just love it!!



Super pretty outfit, do please post and add to the lovely action shots on this thread!


----------



## Bobmops

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> I usually don't post but I just love my matching outfit today! My Colvert B30 stands out with the purple twillies, rodeo and my nails (and match my pink Chanel shirt!). Also love my white gold CDC bracelet and my other accessories matching the B's PHW. Just love it!!



Lovely outfit ! Please post more !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jennytiu

I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]


----------



## Bobmops

jennytiu said:


> View attachment 3186329
> 
> 
> I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]



It looks cute ! I Love to do that too.
I have a trick to keep scarf on hair &#128526;


----------



## zzzz_zzz_zz

periogirl28 said:


> Super pretty outfit, do please post and add to the lovely action shots on this thread!


Thanks PrestigeH and periogirl28. Would love to see more of your posts too!


----------



## periogirl28

jennytiu said:


> View attachment 3186329
> 
> 
> I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]



Looks great, you are sooo lucky as anything silk slides right off my hair! ( No carre worn ala Grace Kelly for me! )


----------



## eternallove4bag

mthona said:


> Just the right pop of color.  I love it.



Thank u so much mthona 



Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous! Your bag really stands out with this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those fantastic H. Love them in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot! Your B and sandals are lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this on you and with this outfit too! Nice figure, eternal!




Hahaha thank u dear Moirai... U r super sweet [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Like most women I feel like a 'work in progress' so always have that 5-10 pounds to lose [emoji6]... So ur comment means a lot [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

jennytiu said:


> View attachment 3186329
> 
> 
> I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]



It looks GORGEOUS on u jennytiu!!! Wish I could pull it off!!! So envious!!!



Bobmops said:


> It looks cute ! I Love to do that too.
> 
> I have a trick to keep scarf on hair [emoji41]



Spill the trick PLEASE Bopmops [emoji120][emoji120]



periogirl28 said:


> Looks great, you are sooo lucky as anything silk slides right off my hair! ( No carre worn ala Grace Kelly for me! )




Omg!!! I am the same periogirl!!! I want to bring out my grace kelly but alas my hair is so flat that everything just slides off my hair[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> It looks GORGEOUS on u jennytiu!!! Wish I could pull it off!!! So envious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spill the trick PLEASE Bopmops [emoji120][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! I am the same periogirl!!! I want to bring out my grace kelly but alas my hair is so flat that everything just slides off my hair[emoji33][emoji33]



No worries. You just keep on looking fabulous in your silk shawls!


----------



## eternallove4bag

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> I usually don't post but I just love my matching outfit today! My Colvert B30 stands out with the purple twillies, rodeo and my nails (and match my pink Chanel shirt!). Also love my white gold CDC bracelet and my other accessories matching the B's PHW. Just love it!!




 So happy u posted this fabulous shot!!! Totally eyeing ur Colvert, ur CDC, ur outfit ... And THAT RODEO[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... List goes on and so does my staring at ur fabulous accessories [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> You Look hot ![emoji16][emoji41][emoji16][emoji7][emoji7]




U r just amazing my friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank u dear Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear. Honestly I don't do much with my hair. Curl after washed. Wake up just the way as it was as I go to bed. Guess they absorb most of my nutrition!![emoji16]




U lucky lucky gal!!! My hair is so flat and straight that nothing works on it to the point that I don't even own a hair dryer[emoji23][emoji23] what's the point if nothing works on it! All my life I prayed for gorgeous wavy hair but at this stage I have made my peace with my hair and just decided to embrace it[emoji12]... And spend my time admiring other people's fabulous hair!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> gorgeous ari!! gold and gold and ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perio i hate you. been gagging for this combination forever lol no i love you and all your lovely pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look very pretty and the 30 is such a great size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time? thanks for sharing and it is gorgeous so congratulations. i love etain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look lovely! love the pop of blue too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing too, love that skirt




Thank u dear loves


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> No worries. You just keep on looking fabulous in your silk shawls!




U r such a sweetheart! Big hug to u my friend!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lollipop15 said:


> Love your style Kat! Gorgeous as always




Thank you Lollipops. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> I usually don't post but I just love my matching outfit today! My Colvert B30 stands out with the purple twillies, rodeo and my nails (and match my pink Chanel shirt!). Also love my white gold CDC bracelet and my other accessories matching the B's PHW. Just love it!!




I can tell why you love your Colvert B. Lovely colour and you pair it well with all your nice accessories.


----------



## Kat.Lee

jennytiu said:


> View attachment 3186329
> 
> 
> I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]




That's lovely.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> U lucky lucky gal!!! My hair is so flat and straight that nothing works on it to the point that I don't even own a hair dryer[emoji23][emoji23] what's the point if nothing works on it! All my life I prayed for gorgeous wavy hair but at this stage I have made my peace with my hair and just decided to embrace it[emoji12]... And spend my time admiring other people's fabulous hair!!!




You are one awesome gal. I totally understand what you are saying. I need to thank my parents! [emoji16]


----------



## MrH

My H family out for action [emoji4][emoji172][emoji835]&#65039;[emoji270]


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> My H family out for action [emoji4][emoji172][emoji835]&#65039;[emoji270]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186434




Good one MrH. Love them all.


----------



## cavluv

jennytiu said:


> View attachment 3186329
> 
> 
> I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]


Looks great! I wrap mine around a firm headband...just like wrapping a bag handle...and looks similar to this. I have to try this way as is prob much easier!!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Perfect 10!



Thanks *periogirl *
can't believe I score a 10/10! Yeah~






susiana said:


> Looks like they are BFF,
> I love it !
> What's the Birkin leather?




it's a swift leather, very soft... &#128538;






PrestigeH said:


> What a great shot. [emoji3]




Thanks *PrestigeH *
!






Kat.Lee said:


> Your best friends look gorgeous!




haha * Kat.Lee *
 , yours too... I always look forward to see ur shoes and bag 






loves said:


> definitely and love the twillies too




thanks *loves *
glad u notice my new twillies too 






JE2824 said:


> So very true!! Especially that gorgeous B and H shoes!! Love this shot!!! Makes me happy!!



So happy that you are happy! Isn't it that's what we should do for each other ? &#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> My H family out for action [emoji4][emoji172][emoji835]&#65039;[emoji270]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186434




Wow!!! That's some awesome family!!! Love them MrH!!!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874



You hav a black rodeo!! Envy me...
thanks for sharing






Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023



U are looking hot for Friday ~ TGIF


----------



## atomic110

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> I usually don't post but I just love my matching outfit today! My Colvert B30 stands out with the purple twillies, rodeo and my nails (and match my pink Chanel shirt!). Also love my white gold CDC bracelet and my other accessories matching the B's PHW. Just love it!!



Twin with u in Rodeo! Great look! Pls share
more~






jennytiu said:


> View attachment 3186329
> 
> 
> I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]



That's a great idea! Twilly can be very versatile, loving it!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> You hav a black rodeo!! Envy me...
> thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U are looking hot for Friday ~ TGIF




Thank you Atomic110. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

Casual Friday with K35, thanks for letting me share


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Atomic110. [emoji3]




Hmmmmm... U better hide that black rodeo of urs PreatigeH! All our eyes r on that now [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Casual Friday with K35, thanks for letting me share




LOVE ur all-white outfit atomic110!!! Oh and that K :dreaming:[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrH said:


> My H family out for action [emoji4][emoji172][emoji835]&#65039;[emoji270]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186434




Awesome family!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Casual Friday with K35, thanks for letting me share




Atomic I love ur rodeo too. Lol [emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hmmmmm... U better hide that black rodeo of urs PreatigeH! All our eyes r on that now [emoji12][emoji12]




&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;[emoji31][emoji30][emoji24]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> haha * Kat.Lee *
> , yours too... I always look forward to see ur shoes and bag







atomic110 said:


> U are looking hot for Friday ~ TGIF




Thank you atomic. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Casual Friday with K35, thanks for letting me share




Casually chic. Love it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;[emoji31][emoji30][emoji24]




Hahaha!! I am laughing hard inside my office and people passing by think I am crazy! I swear I got weird looks [emoji23][emoji23]!! But u all r so much fun!!! Thank u for giving me the best start to my day every day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!! I am laughing hard inside my office and people passing by think I am crazy! I swear I got weird looks [emoji23][emoji23]!! But u all r so much fun!!! Thank u for giving me the best start to my day every day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Ha ha you are most welcome. Thanks for bringing lots of fun here too. I enjoy greatly. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha you are most welcome. Thanks for bringing lots of fun here too. I enjoy greatly. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hmmmmm... U better hide that black rodeo of urs PreatigeH! All our eyes r on that now [emoji12][emoji12]



Hahaha... black rodeo is in the 'most wanted' list now &#128517;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> LOVE ur all-white outfit atomic110!!! Oh and that K :dreaming:[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Black Friday vs. all white ! Lol...


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Atomic I love ur rodeo too. Lol [emoji76]



&#128517; But all of us want ur Black rodeo, be careful, lol...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha... black rodeo is in the 'most wanted' list now [emoji28]




Ha ha here is a unicorn &#129412;. PEACE [emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;[emoji81]. I only got two arms and I need them.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Casually chic. Love it.



Thanks *Kat.Lee*!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha... black rodeo is in the 'most wanted' list now [emoji28]



Oh yes!!! I have reached the point that I am ready to buy any color any size [emoji16][emoji16]



atomic110 said:


> Black Friday vs. all white ! Lol...



Lol[emoji1][emoji1]



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha here is a unicorn &#129412;. PEACE [emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;[emoji81]. I only got two arms and I need them.




U r too funny PrestigeH!!! I totally had the image of that one arm in Rami's Halloween pic [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553




Ok this one send my heart racing...... One of the most fabulous colors H has ever made!!! I am a purple girl totally!! periogirl u look STUNNING with ur amazing coat and FABULOUS B[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok this one send my heart racing...... One of the most fabulous colors H has ever made!!! I am a purple girl totally!! periogirl u look STUNNING with ur amazing coat and FABULOUS B[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you my dear! I do like this bag and use it a lot. Epsom is light and hardy and the colour is something interesting yet under the radar enough to use for travels. The jacket does a good job of keeping me warm!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> thank you my dear! I do like this bag and use it a lot. Epsom is light and hardy and the colour is something interesting yet under the radar enough to use for travels. The jacket does a good job of keeping me warm!




gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553



One word... FABULOUS!!


----------



## periogirl28

H.C.LV. said:


> One word... FABULOUS!!




Thank you very much!


----------



## minismurf04

Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;


----------



## H.C.LV.

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;



You are the  of rodeos!!


----------



## minismurf04

H.C.LV. said:


> You are the  of rodeos!!




Aww thank you [emoji5]&#65039; my small collection is slowly but surely growing. Three more ponies elude my stable..need to hunt hunt hunt! Lol[emoji23]


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553


Love it!  So elegant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;




Total eye candy!!! Love love love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love my perspective cavalier! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;




Goodness what a well curated stable!


----------



## periogirl28

HGT said:


> Love it!  So elegant!




Thank you sooo much!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




I bow down before you, the shawl queen!


----------



## bluenavy

atomic110 said:


> Casual Friday with K35, thanks for letting me share


 
Love your k


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553


 
B is gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

jennytiu said:


> View attachment 3186329
> 
> 
> I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]


 
super cute


----------



## minismurf04

eternallove4bag said:


> Total eye candy!!! Love love love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you darling..wasn't sure if counted as "in action" lol 



eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



Wow I'm not a neutral colors kinda gal but that shawl adds the right oomph for your ensemble! 



periogirl28 said:


> Goodness what a well curated stable!



Thank you periogirl! Planning is half the fun(for me anyways)!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

minismurf04 said:


> Thank you darling..wasn't sure if counted as "in action" lol
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I'm not a neutral colors kinda gal but that shawl adds the right oomph for your ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you periogirl! Planning is half the fun(for me anyways)!



Thank u dear minismurf [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> I bow down before you, the shawl queen!




Muuah!!! U r super sweet! Thank u periogirl [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

bluenavy said:


> B is gorgeous




Thank you bluenavy!


----------



## bluenavy

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> I usually don't post but I just love my matching outfit today! My Colvert B30 stands out with the purple twillies, rodeo and my nails (and match my pink Chanel shirt!). Also love my white gold CDC bracelet and my other accessories matching the B's PHW. Just love it!!


 
You look fabulous.


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023


 
The roulis looks fabulous on you.


----------



## bluenavy

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874


 
gorgeous b. Love the blue on your clic clac.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



Another great casual look !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Another great casual look !




Thank u dear Bopmops [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

atomic110 said:


> Casual Friday with K35, thanks for letting me share




Super chic!


----------



## jennytiu

periogirl28 said:


> Looks great, you are sooo lucky as anything silk slides right off my hair! ( No carre worn ala Grace Kelly for me! )







Bobmops said:


> It looks cute ! I Love to do that too.
> 
> I have a trick to keep scarf on hair [emoji41]







eternallove4bag said:


> It looks GORGEOUS on u jennytiu!!! Wish I could pull it off!!! So envious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spill the trick PLEASE Bopmops [emoji120][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! I am the same periogirl!!! I want to bring out my grace kelly but alas my hair is so flat that everything just slides off my hair[emoji33][emoji33]







Kat.Lee said:


> That's lovely.







cavluv said:


> Looks great! I wrap mine around a firm headband...just like wrapping a bag handle...and looks similar to this. I have to try this way as is prob much easier!!







atomic110 said:


> Twin with u in Rodeo! Great look! Pls share
> more~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea! Twilly can be very versatile, loving it!




Thank you for the compliments ladies [emoji4] I originally bought the twilly to tie around my bag handles. One day I tried it on my hair without expecting much because I do agree with eternallove4bag that anything silk slides of my hair. But Its different for the twillies. It stays on my hair. I love the versatility [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553




Wow excuse me.... Are you a model? [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;




Excellent collection. The blue sapphire rodeo. [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] Thanks for sharing. Come over here and let me protect them. [emoji82][emoji82][emoji82]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




Yes Shawl Queen. U really bring out the beauty of the shawls. [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous b. Love the blue on your clic clac.




Thank you Bluenavy. [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Wow excuse me.... Are you a model? [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]




[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji13] That's such a nice compliment but no. Too short for one thing!


----------



## Kat.Lee

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;




What a lovely rodeo family!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Excellent collection. The blue sapphire rodeo. [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] Thanks for sharing. Come over here and let me protect them. [emoji82][emoji82][emoji82]



Now may we see your stable please?!


----------



## Kat.Lee

bluenavy said:


> The roulis looks fabulous on you.




Thank you bluenavy.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Now may we see your stable please?!




Ha ha Kat I would like to see your collectionsssssss too. May I have them? [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553




Oh wow. Very beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji171][emoji177]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




What can I say, our shawl queen? GORGEOUS, FABULOUS as always. You can pull off any shawl. They all look stunning on you. [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553



Love the fur with birkin!


----------



## AvrilShower

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;



Am jealous now &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

jennytiu said:


> View attachment 3186329
> 
> 
> I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]



Great idea! Looks great!


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905




O M G! You just killed me!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I've never seen the colour on the very left! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. All TDF!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> O M G! You just killed me!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Good morning Kat. U r so sweet. [emoji12][emoji13] My small little stable.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Kat. U r so sweet. [emoji12][emoji13] My small little stable.




Good morning to you too. That's not a SMALL LITTLE stable. That's a HUGE one. And I know it's still growing bigger!! Ahhhh[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you too. That's not a SMALL LITTLE stable. That's a HUGE one. And I know it's still growing bigger!! Ahhhh[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




I definitely need more fairy H dust from you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I definitely need more fairy H dust from you.




Your brilliant rodeo acquisition skill works perfectly but sure here are more H fairy dust for you. [emoji92][emoji94][emoji92][emoji94][emoji92][emoji94][emoji92][emoji94]. I will save some for myself this time! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Your brilliant rodeo acquisition skill works perfectly but sure here are more H fairy dust for you. [emoji92][emoji94][emoji92][emoji94][emoji92][emoji94][emoji92][emoji94]. I will save some for myself this time! [emoji16][emoji4]




Thank you. [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh! I really really like that one! I have wondered how it looks tied, very elegant.


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905




Wow!! Look at your Rodeo collections!  What's the color of the very left? Never seen it.  Thanks!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Wow!! Look at your Rodeo collections!  What's the color of the very left? Never seen it.  Thanks!




Thank you HGT. It is blue Lin.


----------



## minismurf04

PrestigeH said:


> Excellent collection. The blue sapphire rodeo. [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] Thanks for sharing. Come over here and let me protect them. [emoji82][emoji82][emoji82]



[emoji9][emoji12][emoji13] it's blue de malte and orange poppy dear



Kat.Lee said:


> What a lovely rodeo family!



Thank you Kat! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Now may we see your stable please?!



This



AvrilShower said:


> Am jealous now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you avrilshower! 



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905



[emoji8]love your staple dear..love your colorful choices!


----------



## PrestigeH

minismurf04 said:


> [emoji9][emoji12][emoji13] it's blue de malte and orange poppy dear
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Kat!
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you avrilshower!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8]love your staple dear..love your colorful choices!




Thank you Minismurf. Love this colour combi.


----------



## Evita98

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;


Is mama lime gm size?
Awesome!


----------



## mthona

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905




I would love to raid that stable....lol!


----------



## PrestigeH

mthona said:


> I would love to raid that stable....lol!




[emoji31][emoji30][emoji31][emoji30][emoji31][emoji30] Try Minismurf. [emoji13][emoji12]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#55358;&#56598;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905



I am so jelly. Amazing shot of eye candy. Thank you for sharing.

What color is the first one from the left?


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> I am so jelly. Amazing shot of eye candy. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> What color is the first one from the left?




I was told the light blue is blue Lin. The rest me not sure. I think the mane is black. Would you believe me if I said was made by myself? [emoji12][emoji13][emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I was told the light blue is blue Lin. The rest me not sure. I think the mane is black. Would you believe me if I said was made by myself? [emoji12][emoji13][emoji12][emoji13]




Lol. I don't!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. I don't!




Awwww u r my neighbour. Didn't u see my sewing machine? Ops sorry not hand made.


----------



## Kat.Lee

prestigeh said:


> awwww u r my neighbour. Didn't u see my sewing machine? Ops sorry not hand made.




lol


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553



U look so elegant !


----------



## atomic110

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;



I love ur collection ! I wanna take a walk with them too ~ lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



Love how u put it all together !


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905



Omg *PrestigeH* .. u just make urself the 'most wanted ' person now because I'm going to "hunt" ur collection... lol...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Omg *PrestigeH* .. u just make urself the 'most wanted ' person now because I'm going to "hunt" ur collection... lol...




I only got 6 little animals. [emoji37][emoji31][emoji37][emoji31][emoji37][emoji31] too many of you here. I will be left with none. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I only got 6 little animals. [emoji37][emoji31][emoji37][emoji31][emoji37][emoji31] too many of you here. I will be left with none. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]




LOL. You can keep the black one and keep using your charm with your sweet SA to get more! [emoji16]


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905



Put them away! Put them away! You are making us all sooooo jealous...... :greengrin:


----------



## MrsWYK

eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



Your whole outfit looks fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

mrswyk said:


> put them away! Put them away! You are making us all sooooo jealous...... :greengrin:




lol


----------



## MrsWYK

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553



You look so chic! The whole outfit matches so well with your B! I love your coat!


----------



## MrsWYK

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#55358;&#56708;&#55358;&#56708;&#55358;&#56708;&#55358;&#56708;



Another pics of rodeos for me to drool over..... :cry::cry: Knock knock! It's me outside your door..... I'm the pony whisperer!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> LOL. You can keep the black one and keep using your charm with your sweet SA to get more! [emoji16]




Ha I hope my SA will not use the broom to spank me out of the store. Lol


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Put them away! Put them away! You are making us all sooooo jealous...... :greengrin:




Thank you MrsWYK. I have locked them up. Lol


----------



## ari

Happy Saturday!


----------



## ari

MrH said:


> My H family out for action [emoji4][emoji172][emoji835]&#65039;[emoji270]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186434



What a beautiful collection!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!




Stylish with character. U have a fabulous body. What's ur secret? [emoji7]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023



Stunning look Kat! Love Ms Roulis!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!




Perfection ari! Love everything. I love the way you keep the shirt out inside of being tucked in.


----------



## ari

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> I usually don't post but I just love my matching outfit today! My Colvert B30 stands out with the purple twillies, rodeo and my nails (and match my pink Chanel shirt!). Also love my white gold CDC bracelet and my other accessories matching the B's PHW. Just love it!!



I'm happy  that you posted this look, gorgeous goodies and so well put together !  Colvert B30 is fab!


----------



## ari

jennytiu said:


> View attachment 3186329
> 
> 
> I recently tried using my twilly as a headband and I love it! It stays in place well. Can't wait to acquire more twillies! [emoji23]


Great look, my friend is convinced that the twillies are made for hair))) not to put them on a bag)))


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Stylish with character. U have a fabulous body. What's ur secret? [emoji7]



Haha! Thank you, PrestigeH! More than 30 years of bodybuilding))) not professionally of course, these days  I'm going to the gym only 3 times per week and 3 times cardio workout in the morning, unfortunately love food too much))  but it feels good to hear it from you.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfection ari! Love everything. EI love the way you keep the shirt out inside of being tucked in.



Thank you dear Kat!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Casual Friday with K35, thanks for letting me share



Dashing look Atomic! I'm so envious you have such nice weather! Love everything!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553



Wow!!!!  Amazing look! Love it!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905




Another stable of winners![emoji470]&#127997;[emoji470]&#127997;[emoji470]&#127997;


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Wow!!!!  Amazing look! Love it!




Thank you ari!


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Oh wow. Very beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji171][emoji177]







AvrilShower said:


> Love the fur with birkin!







atomic110 said:


> U look so elegant !




Thank you, hope I didn't miss anyone. Very sweet of you all! Feeling sad at what's happening around the world and in Paris. (Off topic I know!)


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!



Very casual smart look, loving it


----------



## atomic110

bluenavy said:


> Love your k



I love K too~ thanks 






ThingumyPoppy said:


> Super chic!




thank you!






ari said:


> Dashing look Atomic! I'm so envious you have such nice weather! Love everything!



Thanks *ari*, I actually prefer weather like yours, can pull out different looks in different seasons.. I miss living aboard! Now I've returned to my country, here is either sunny day or raining day &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> Casual Friday with K35, thanks for letting me share



you look wonderful, love your outfit



MrH said:


> My H family out for action [emoji4][emoji172][emoji835]&#65039;[emoji270]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186434



very nice, love the pop of colour



periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553



absolutely fab periogirl!



eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



i love the colours, you wear it so well, gorgeous



minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;



happy horsey family, too pretty



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905



ohmygosh you have a stable of them!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> you look wonderful, love your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice, love the pop of colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely fab periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the colours, you wear it so well, gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy horsey family, too pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohmygosh you have a stable of them!




Babe! Hugs!


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!



ari, it's perfect


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...

Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo



you have my dream constance wallet combo!


----------



## EmileH

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo




Your Constance is beautiful!!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Haha! Thank you, PrestigeH! More than 30 years of bodybuilding))) not professionally of course, these days  I'm going to the gym only 3 times per week and 3 times cardio workout in the morning, unfortunately love food too much))  but it feels good to hear it from you.




I can see your effort paid off. Keep it up. [emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo




Lovely Constance wallet.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Another stable of winners![emoji470]&#127997;[emoji470]&#127997;[emoji470]&#127997;




Thank you Periogirl. U also have a dashing collection.


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> you look wonderful, love your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice, love the pop of colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely fab periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the colours, you wear it so well, gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy horsey family, too pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohmygosh you have a stable of them!




Thank you my Loves. [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo




Wow that's one stunning Constance. The colour is TDF.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes Shawl Queen. U really bring out the beauty of the shawls. [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;



Thank u my dear PrestigeH! U totally ROCK urself [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> What can I say, our shawl queen? GORGEOUS, FABULOUS as always. You can pull off any shawl. They all look stunning on you. [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]


MUUAH [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Love u Kat.Lee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; U r one amazing lady[emoji173]&#65039; HUGE HUGS to u my friend [emoji173]&#65039;



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! I really really like that one! I have wondered how it looks tied, very elegant.




Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I was happy that I was able to get my hands on these!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905



OMG OMG OMG!!! I died and then I went to PrestigeH's H stable heaven and I lived happily ever after there... End of story! ..... THATS THE MOST FABULOUS COLLECTION!!! DROOLING [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; Can I pls be the stable boy and take care of them [emoji12][emoji12] .... This is totally worth MISBEHAVING for[emoji6][emoji6]



Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you too. That's not a SMALL LITTLE stable. That's a HUGE one. And I know it's still growing bigger!! Ahhhh[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Kat did Prestige H just call his phenomenal stable a SMALL LITTLE STABLE???? omg!!! Talk about modesty!!!! R u ready to help me pls to take a few of his hands? [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Love how u put it all together !



Thank u dear atomic110 



MrsWYK said:


> Your whole outfit looks fabulous!



Thank u MrsWYK! U r so sweet [emoji8][emoji8]



loves said:


> you look wonderful, love your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice, love the pop of colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely fab periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the colours, you wear it so well, gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy horsey family, too pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohmygosh you have a stable of them!




Thank u so much dear loves


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!




Ari u look DYNAMITE!!! My god lady that's one killer look[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I died and then I went to PrestigeH's H stable heaven and I lived happily ever after there... End of story! ..... THATS THE MOST FABULOUS COLLECTION!!! DROOLING [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; Can I pls be the stable boy and take care of them [emoji12][emoji12] .... This is totally worth MISBEHAVING for[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat did Prestige H just call his phenomenal stable a SMALL LITTLE STABLE???? omg!!! Talk about modesty!!!! R u ready to help me pls to take a few of his hands? [emoji12][emoji12]




Ha ha. Now I need to lock my main door. [emoji82][emoji82][emoji82][emoji82] [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo




Oh atomic110 u r such a sweetheart!!! THANK U FOR POSTING THIS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my god ur C is STUNNING and what a clever girl u r to use this GORGEOUS necklace as a chain!!!! This is just FABULOUS! [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Now I need to lock my main door. [emoji82][emoji82][emoji82][emoji82] [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




Oh just for u I am going to first train as a top notch cat burglar!!! So worth the loot at the end [emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh just for u I am going to first train as a top notch cat burglar!!! So worth the loot at the end [emoji12]




Lol u r so funny and happy. Love it. Thank you for bringing happiness.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I died and then I went to PrestigeH's H stable heaven and I lived happily ever after there... End of story! ..... THATS THE MOST FABULOUS COLLECTION!!! DROOLING [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; Can I pls be the stable boy and take care of them [emoji12][emoji12] .... This is totally worth MISBEHAVING for[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat did Prestige H just call his phenomenal stable a SMALL LITTLE STABLE???? omg!!! Talk about modesty!!!! R u ready to help me pls to take a few of his hands? [emoji12][emoji12]







PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Now I need to lock my main door. [emoji82][emoji82][emoji82][emoji82] [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]







eternallove4bag said:


> Oh just for u I am going to first train as a top notch cat burglar!!! So worth the loot at the end [emoji12]




Group action is on dear eternallove4bag! Beware PrestigeH. Even though I love you as my neighbour, but those [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] are just too tempting and worthy! [emoji33][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Lol u r so funny and happy. Love it. Thank you for bringing happiness.



Awww!!! PrestigeH it's u who makes my day off to a great start everyday so thank u to u all[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Group action is on dear eternallove4bag! Beware PrestigeH. Even though I love you as my neighbour, but those [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] are just too tempting and worthy! [emoji33][emoji16]




Oh yeah!!! Now I even have Kat on my side!!! U watch out our dear PrestigeH... H comes with a price....US BREATHING DOWN UR NECK OR DOOR??? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji6][emoji12]


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!



Oh ,Ari! I wish i can wear Chanel with same grace as you ...&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Group action is on dear eternallove4bag! Beware PrestigeH. Even though I love you as my neighbour, but those [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] are just too tempting and worthy! [emoji33][emoji16]







eternallove4bag said:


> Awww!!! PrestigeH it's u who makes my day off to a great start everyday so thank u to u all[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!!! Now I even have Kat on my side!!! U watch out our dear PrestigeH... H comes with a price....US BREATHING DOWN UR NECK OR DOOR??? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji6][emoji12]




[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] I need to buy more sewing machines.


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> you look wonderful, love your outfit



Thank you *loves*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] I need to buy more sewing machines.




Hahahaha!!! Pls do [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> you have my dream constance wallet combo!



Indeed it's like a dream come true for me too.. hope u'll get urs soon 







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your Constance is beautiful!!




thanks * Pocketbook *






Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely Constance wallet.



Thanks again * Kat.Lee *


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's one stunning Constance. The colour is TDF.



Thanks * PrestigeH *. I love the color too... easy to match


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh atomic110 u r such a sweetheart!!! THANK U FOR POSTING THIS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my god ur C is STUNNING and what a clever girl u r to use this GORGEOUS necklace as a chain!!!! This is just FABULOUS! [emoji122][emoji122]



U r welcome my dear * eternallove4bag *. Indeed it's SA who taught me this method. I felt this is a super good deal, I.e. buy 2 goodies but get more than 3 functions / different looks


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] I need to buy more sewing machines.



Then I wanna be the first customer who do special order rodeo from u, haha


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Then I wanna be the first customer who do special order rodeo from u, haha




Thank you atomic. U made my day. Maybe rodeos should be in mixed exotic leathers too.


----------



## cavluv

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!


This outfit was clearly made for a black K...no other bag could compete. Just gorgeous!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My little Evie


----------



## Ccc1

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My little Evie


I like your casual like with your cute little Evie.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905



Ahaha! You have great sense of humor! Cute!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Very casual smart look, loving it



Thank you Atomic!


----------



## ari

loves said:


> ari, it's perfect



Thank you Loves!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo



Dreamy!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Ari u look DYNAMITE!!! My god lady that's one killer look[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



You are so sweet! Thank you eternallove For the great compliment)))


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Oh ,Ari! I wish i can wear Chanel with same grace as you ...&#128525;&#128536;



No, no, no you're the Chanel queen ))) thank you Bobmops)))


----------



## ari

cavluv said:


> This outfit was clearly made for a black K...no other bag could compete. Just gorgeous!!



Thank you cavluv, I felt exactly the same way))


----------



## HummingBird1

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo


This looks fab, I'm going to try this with my constance wallet too!


----------



## ari

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My little Evie



Beautiful evie! But I couldn't take my eyes away  from you gorgeous hair .


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ccc1 said:


> I like your casual like with your cute little Evie.



Thanks! I am enjoying this bag!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ari said:


> Beautiful evie! But I couldn't take my eyes away  from you gorgeous hair .



Awww! Thanks, most times I keep it up.


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!




Ari! I LOVE this look! You nailed it!  So stylish!


----------



## mthona

Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!



I want one! Beautiful!


----------



## mthona

ari said:


> Happy Saturday!



Awesome outfit.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My little Evie



Beautiful and u r so casually chic Nikkis[emoji173]&#65039;



mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.




Wow!!! Love ur C and ur matching Valentinos [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;! U look awesome mthona!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3184548
> View attachment 3184549


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553



Mink amd B &#128525;







mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.



It's beautiful


----------



## AvrilShower

mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.



Everything is just beautiful! Thanks for sharing &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo



OMG!!! My all time favorite!!! Everything is my dream in this picture &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I need to work hard for them!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful and u r so casually chic Nikkis[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Love ur C and ur matching Valentinos [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;! U look awesome mthona!




Thanks!


----------



## mthona

AvrilShower said:


> OMG!!! My all time favorite!!! Everything is my dream in this picture &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I need to work hard for them!!!



The hard earned ones are the most appreciated. Go for it.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> I was told the light blue is blue Lin. The rest me not sure. I think the mane is black. Would you believe me if I said was made by myself? [emoji12][emoji13][emoji12][emoji13]





Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. I don't!



 nice try PrestigeH but non.


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo



Omg!


----------



## Jen123

Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> 
> View attachment 3187696




Super pretty! Love ur poncho Jen!


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905



OMG, what an awesome action shot!


----------



## chica727

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo



Gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.




Yay! Congrats Meg. You look wonderful. I'm sure you were busy. We missed your posts.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My little Evie




Thanks for sharing. Cute Evie. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Ahaha! You have great sense of humor! Cute!




Thank you Ari. No I am not joking. I am serious. [emoji12][emoji13].


----------



## PrestigeH

mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.




Wow Mthona. U look great. Great bag. The ring goes well with ur shoes. God Bless!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> nice try PrestigeH but non.




Rami awwww. Ok u r right. [emoji317]&#129299;[emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> 
> View attachment 3187696




Nice outfit. Have a wonderful Christmas shopping experience.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> OMG, what an awesome action shot!




Thank you Megt. [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.




Welcome back Megt. U look fresh and even more beautiful. That ostrich is TDF. Don't forget to count how many guys asking for your phone numbers on the street. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.




And the gorgeous lady is back[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ur B is STUNNING Meg and from head to toe u look amazing[emoji7]... And can't seem to take my eyes off the gorgeous accessory in ur arms [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Welcome back Megt. U look fresh and even more beautiful. That ostrich is TDF. Don't forget to count how many guys asking for your phone numbers on the street. [emoji3]




I LOVE ur sense of humor PrestigeH[emoji1][emoji1] a very good morning to u!!! Waiting for one of ur fab shots pls... Then I can dream all night of ur H beauties [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## blingbaby

periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> 
> View attachment 3186553



I love this whole look.  What charm do you have hanging from your gorgeous B.  And what brand is your stunning fur jacket ??


----------



## theITbag

Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I LOVE ur sense of humor PrestigeH[emoji1][emoji1] a very good morning to u!!! Waiting for one of ur fab shots pls... Then I can dream all night of ur H beauties [emoji173]&#65039;




A very good morning to you sweetie. Is it day or night over at your side?


----------



## PrestigeH

theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911




Congrats. Never had anything in vert anis. Looks great on you.


----------



## mthona

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.




Megt strikes again.  Lovely ensemble.


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! Congrats Meg. You look wonderful. I'm sure you were busy. We missed your posts.





PrestigeH said:


> Welcome back Megt. U look fresh and even more beautiful. That ostrich is TDF. Don't forget to count how many guys asking for your phone numbers on the street. [emoji3]





eternallove4bag said:


> And the gorgeous lady is back[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ur B is STUNNING Meg and from head to toe u look amazing[emoji7]... And can't seem to take my eyes off the gorgeous accessory in ur arms [emoji8][emoji8]





mthona said:


> Megt strikes again.  Lovely ensemble.



You are all so very kind. Thank you for the nicest comments. It was good to get out.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911



Beautiful bag. I really love the color. Your jewelry is fabulous too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to you sweetie. Is it day or night over at your side?




Night here on this side of the world [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911




Very pretty!!! Such a beautiful color[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Night here on this side of the world [emoji4]




Have a good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a good night and sweet dreams.




Thank u PrestigeH and I will be so dreaming about those GORGEOUS rodeos of urs, Kat.Lee's closet and Rami's RC and Gris T[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## loves

theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911



i love it, it's VA and i am biased because i love my kelly VA with phw too 



megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.



enjoy your first day out with your gorgeous ostrich b!



Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> 
> View attachment 3187696



i love gold and great outfit. i love it!



mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.



beautiful bag and accessories and lovely shoes too!!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> My little Evie



my fave eve size, it's so cute


----------



## atomic110

HummingBird1 said:


> This looks fab, I'm going to try this with my constance wallet too!



Yes, try it and share us some mod shot


----------



## atomic110

mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.



Beautiful C and lovely outfit, enjoy ur days







NikkisABagGirl said:


> My little Evie



Love it, casual chic


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you atomic. U made my day. Maybe rodeos should be in mixed exotic leathers too.



&#128560;Rodeo with exotic leather?  &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> OMG!!! My all time favorite!!! Everything is my dream in this picture &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I need to work hard for them!!!



Thanks * AvrilShower * go go go! I'm sure ur dream will come true one day





Rami00 said:


> Omg!



Haha * Rami00* don't faint...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [emoji27]Rodeo with exotic leather?  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Lol [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## atomic110

Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> 
> View attachment 3187696



Lovely combo...







megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.




u look so stunning.. ur B is so beautiful






theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911



Nice one!


----------



## atomic110

chica727 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chica727*


----------



## weibandy

Bateau Fleuri and matching stack


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Bateau Fleuri and matching stack




Nice matching stack. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Nice matching stack. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


 
Thank you so much for your kind words!! 


Had a lovely surprise when buying the Bateau Fleuri.  The Sales Specialist, who was delightful, explained that a portion of the proceeds from that scarf go to a special marine exploration by Dr. Jean-Louis Etienne.  This is to further scientific study of the ocean and climate.  She included a card describing these activities with the scarf. 


It made me feel even more happy about buying the product!


Thank you for your kind comment!


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words!!
> 
> 
> Had a lovely surprise when buying the Bateau Fleuri.  The Sales Specialist, who was delightful, explained that a portion of the proceeds from that scarf go to a special marine exploration by Dr. Jean-Louis Etienne.  This is to further scientific study of the ocean and climate.  She included a card describing these activities with the scarf.
> 
> 
> It made me feel even more happy about buying the product!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind comment!




Wow thanks for the information. This made me appreciate the scarf even more.


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.
> View attachment 3188082



Lovely shot. You need to trade the all noir rodeo with ... Hmmm... The invisible one that I have. It would become whatever color you want it to be 

Have a gorgeous day.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.



So happy to see you back, Meg. I hope you are doing well. You look great as always.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Lovely shot. You need to trade the all noir rodeo with ... Hmmm... The invisible one that I have. It would become whatever color you want it to be
> 
> Have a gorgeous day.




Ha ha I have an invisible one too. Let us trade the invisible together. Lol. U too have a gorgeous day.


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> Ari! I LOVE this look! You nailed it!  So stylish!



Thank you HGT!


----------



## ari

mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.



Gorgeous look, love the ring! And the C is amazing!


----------



## ari

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I want one! Beautiful!



Thank you NikkisABagGirl)))


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.




Welcome back Megt10! Looking great!


----------



## ari

mthona said:


> Awesome outfit.


Thank you
mthona!


----------



## princess621

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo




Clever & beautiful!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My little Evie




Lovely Evie and so are you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.




Beautiful eye candy and fabulous look for a church Saturday morning!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> 
> View attachment 3187696




Love ponchos. Very pretty one and your Evie.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.




Glad to see you back Meg. You look great and your beautiful ostrich B.


----------



## Kat.Lee

theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911




Beautiful colour B JPG and accessories.


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Bateau Fleuri and matching stack




Love the casual look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.
> View attachment 3188082




Another fabulous combo. I won't fight for the black [emoji206]! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Another fabulous combo. I won't fight for the black [emoji206]! Have a great Sunday!




Thank you Kat. Have a great Sunday too. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> 
> View attachment 3187696



Very nice casual Jen ! The Evie looks great with the poncho!


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.



O.M.G ! This B is gorgeous!!! Megt you look fantastic!


----------



## ari

theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911



Congrats! This is a very special bag in fabulous color! It looks great on you!


----------



## ari

weibandy said:


> Bateau Fleuri and matching stack



Love the combination! Beautiful!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.
> View attachment 3188082



Stunning PrestigeH! Love everything! The GHW is just so beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Stunning PrestigeH! Love everything! The GHW is just so beautiful!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Love the casual look.





ari said:


> Love the combination! Beautiful!



Thank you both so much!  You make my day!  Very kind of you to comment.


----------



## loves

weibandy said:


> Bateau Fleuri and matching stack



great ensemble, very chic!


----------



## periogirl28

blingbaby said:


> I love this whole look.  What charm do you have hanging from your gorgeous B.  And what brand is your stunning fur jacket ??



Thank you so much! 
My jacket is from Hockley, a local furrier here and that's an Hermes silver keyring. I think that charm is now discontinued.


----------



## ari

Happy relaxed blue Sunday


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday




Well matched. Relax. Smart. Everything great in this picture. Owner gorgeous too. Whistle[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Well matched. Relax. Smart. Everything great in this picture. Owner gorgeous too. Whistle[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



PrestigeH, you are a great gentleman! Thank you


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday




I love this fabulous look ari.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> I love this fabulous look ari.



Thank you Kat!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday



Happy Sunday, chic even in casuals, as usual!


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> Bateau Fleuri and matching stack



Love the combination, perfect match!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.
> View attachment 3188082



Another sophisticated pairing! Well done!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Another sophisticated pairing! Well done!




Thank you so much Periogirl. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.



Gorgeous bag and outfit and must say your little one is simply adorable. My DS loves dogs and he would be soo charmed.


----------



## periogirl28

Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> 
> View attachment 3187696



Perfect outfit for Christmas shopping!


----------



## periogirl28

theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911



Ooooo you carry VA well! Congrats!


----------



## HummingBird1

Today's accessories. 
Happy Sunday! [emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

HummingBird1 said:


> Today's accessories.
> Happy Sunday! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188239




What a beautiful shot and arrangement. Very tasteful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Bateau Fleuri and matching stack



What a pretty scarf weibandy and I absolutely adore the matching stack!



PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.
> View attachment 3188082



And now that's what I call an enabling drool worth shot!!! Good morning PrestigeH [emoji4]



Rami00 said:


> Lovely shot. You need to trade the all noir rodeo with ... Hmmm... The invisible one that I have. It would become whatever color you want it to be
> 
> Have a gorgeous day.



Oh Rami it's so much fun waking up to the beautiful sense humor of my beautiful TPF friends! U go girl[emoji6][emoji6]



Kat.Lee said:


> Another fabulous combo. I won't fight for the black [emoji206]! Have a great Sunday!



Good morning Kat.Lee! Ur comment had me grinning from ear to ear[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



HummingBird1 said:


> Today's accessories.
> Happy Sunday! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188239




Beautiful shot HummingBird[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday




Oh ari I love how u have combined blue and black!!! Gorgeous shawl and that BE is so outrageously beautiful [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty scarf weibandy and I absolutely adore the matching stack!
> 
> 
> 
> And now that's what I call an enabling drool worth shot!!! Good morning PrestigeH [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Rami it's so much fun waking up to the beautiful sense humor of my beautiful TPF friends! U go girl[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Kat.Lee! Ur comment had me grinning from ear to ear[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot HummingBird[emoji173]&#65039;




A very good morning, sunshine. Thank you [emoji3].


----------



## periogirl28

HummingBird1 said:


> Today's accessories.
> Happy Sunday! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188239



Lovely pop of Orange to brighten up the gloom!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty scarf weibandy and I absolutely adore the matching stack!
> 
> 
> 
> And now that's what I call an enabling drool worth shot!!! Good morning PrestigeH [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Rami it's so much fun waking up to the beautiful sense humor of my beautiful TPF friends! U go girl[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Kat.Lee! Ur comment had me grinning from ear to ear[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot HummingBird[emoji173]&#65039;




Good morning to you dear! Glad u wake up to all the fun on here. Poor PrestigeH has to safeguard his stable from us 3 (at least 3 I've known so far)! Hence I decided to cut him loose, give him a little bit of break and not to worry about the king of rodeo - black one! [emoji2]


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Happy Sunday, chic even in casuals, as usual!



Thank you so much Periogirl ))


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you dear! Glad u wake up to all the fun on here. Poor PrestigeH has to safeguard his stable from us 3 (at least 3 I've known so far)! Hence I decided to cut him loose, give him a little bit of break and not to worry about the king of rodeo - black one! [emoji2]



Hehehe! I think we three r on the official roster list but there must be many 'off the record' admirers too[emoji1][emoji1]...have an amazing evening Kat.Lee [emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning, sunshine. Thank you [emoji3].




Ok PrestigeH taking a leaf out of Kat's page and will give u a one day break and not fight over ur rodeos [emoji6] ... Oh but that black one has my heart! 
Have a fabulous evening PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you dear! Glad u wake up to all the fun on here. Poor PrestigeH has to safeguard his stable from us 3 (at least 3 I've known so far)! Hence I decided to cut him loose, give him a little bit of break and not to worry about the king of rodeo - black one! [emoji2]




Ha ha thank you Kat. You are so kind. Lots of fun here. Enjoy greatly.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! I think we three r on the official roster list but there must be many 'off the record' admirers too[emoji1][emoji1]...have an amazing evening Kat.Lee [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok PrestigeH taking a leaf out of Kat's page and will give u a one day break and not fight over ur rodeos [emoji6] ... Oh but that black one has my heart!
> Have a fabulous evening PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;




U r very kind too. I had lots of fun too. U have a fabulous morning. [emoji3]


----------



## AvrilShower

atomic110 said:


> Thanks * AvrilShower * go go go! I'm sure ur dream will come true one day
> 
> I was actually offered one yesterday but my DH told me that I should wait for a croc bag. &#128542;&#128542;


----------



## AvrilShower

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.



Lovely!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## cavluv

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday


So gorgeous Ari...love love love this casual look!!


----------



## AvrilShower

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday



Looks great! Happy Sunday&#128525;


----------



## Undine

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!


This is glorious - what style!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other 
Happy Sunday everyone!*


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday




Love that blue! So chic!


----------



## HGT

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*




Faint! Your SO B just killed me!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HGT said:


> Faint! Your SO B just killed me!



Awww thanks HGT! I have to admit I was a little worried about how it would turn out IRL (never seeing Bue Azteque chevre before) but was completely floored and deep in love once I laid eyes on her.... This will be my favorite bag forever


----------



## AvrilShower

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*



Confratulations!!! WOWOWOWOW


----------



## weibandy

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday



So tasteful, casual, chic, love!!


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> Love the combination, perfect match!





loves said:


> great ensemble, very chic!





eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty scarf weibandy and I absolutely adore the matching stack!



Thank you so much!  It is great fun to share on this thread.  Sooooo addictive, of course!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*



Absolutely beautiful. You ladies are so stylish.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for sharing. Cute Evie. [emoji3]





loves said:


> i love it, it's VA and i am biased because i love my kelly VA with phw too
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy your first day out with your gorgeous ostrich b!
> 
> 
> 
> i love gold and great outfit. i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag and accessories and lovely shoes too!!
> 
> 
> 
> my fave eve size, it's so cute





Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely Evie and so are you.



Thanks for letting me share ladies. Sorry don't know how to remove the other quotes.


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*



Absolute perfection!


----------



## missjenn

Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*



Omg!!! U look drop dead gorgeous Israel_Flava and I absolutely adore ur look head to toe from ur beautiful Brandenbourgs to ur fabulous B to the matching H bracelets!!! LOVE IT[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504




 U look so pretty missjen! Love ur scarf!! The earth tones r beautiful!!


----------



## louboutal

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*




I don't know which baby I love more!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Happy Sunday!


----------



## the petite lady

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*


OMG, beautiful bags, especially your SO. Everything is perfectly match, well done!


----------



## the petite lady

missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504


Love the tones in your scarf, they go perfectly with what your wearing and your B. Happy Sunday!


----------



## atomic110

weibandy said:


> Bateau Fleuri and matching stack



Lovely match.. and beautiful scarf too







PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.
> View attachment 3188082






happy weekend to u too..




HummingBird1 said:


> Today's accessories.
> Happy Sunday! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188239



Like how you take your photo! Happy Sunday


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> atomic110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks * AvrilShower * go go go! I'm sure ur dream will come true one day
> 
> I was actually offered one yesterday but my DH told me that I should wait for a croc bag. &#128542;&#128542;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? No worries, I bet u can get a croc bar first, then C again  stay positive
Click to expand...


----------



## atomic110

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*



Hot hot hot!







missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504



U look good n ready for any kinda weather


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## orangeaddict

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*




Beautiful. Congratulations. Enjoy.


----------



## PrestigeH

missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504




Looks excellent. Enjoy and good day.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504



Love your look!! Trying to figure out how you draped that scarf... I sooooo need to copy


----------



## bluenavy

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*


wow, gorgeous


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful. Congratulations. Enjoy.





orangeaddict said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





atomic110 said:


> Hot hot hot!





the petite lady said:


> OMG, beautiful bags, especially your SO. Everything is perfectly match, well done!





louboutal said:


> I don't know which baby I love more!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Happy Sunday!





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! U look drop dead gorgeous Israel_Flava and I absolutely adore ur look head to toe from ur beautiful Brandenbourgs to ur fabulous B to the matching H bracelets!!! LOVE IT[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bluenavy said:


> wow, gorgeous



Thx darling!


----------



## ssv003

Please excuse the dirty mirror! Out today for a casual brunch with DBF to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. Took Goldie out for a spin to celebrate!


----------



## Evita98

Happy weekend!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ssv003 said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror! Out today for a casual brunch with DBF to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. Took Goldie out for a spin to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 3188819



Happy anniversary [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] u look beautiful!!!



Evita98 said:


> Happy weekend!




Super pretty Picotin with that gorgeous rodeo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ssv003

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy anniversary [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] u look beautiful!!!



Thank you so much, eternallove4bag!


----------



## chiaoapple

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3185368
> 
> 
> I'm not the shawl queen, just a humble admirer.  Here's my new arbre du vent...exploring the beige and etoupe in this shawl and trying to pick up the pop of blue in it as well.  Thanks for letting me share with all you style queens!



Nice! Especially love the belt with this look -- perfect finishing touch.


----------



## chiaoapple

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;



Seriously having pony envy!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3185874



Just love this shot to bits! The serpenti looks great with the H.



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Roulis. (*Looks like a silly shot of the 2nd pic![emoji16][emoji4]) TGIF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186022
> View attachment 3186023



Another great one Kat! I need a Roulis now!



atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo



So brilliant! 



Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> 
> View attachment 3187696





megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.



You wear that E soooo well.


----------



## PrestigeH

ssv003 said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror! Out today for a casual brunch with DBF to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. Took Goldie out for a spin to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 3188819




U look great.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Evita98 said:


> Happy weekend!




Happy weekend to you too. Looking great and wonderful outfit.


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Just love this shot to bits! The serpenti looks great with the H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great one Kat! I need a Roulis now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wear that E soooo well.




Thank you very much Chiaoapple.


----------



## Moirai

Evita98 said:


> Happy weekend!



You look great with Picotin. Love rodeo picking up colors of the scarf.



ssv003 said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror! Out today for a casual brunch with DBF to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. Took Goldie out for a spin to celebrate!
> View attachment 3188819



Congrats on your anniversary! You are celebrating in style! 



missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504



Love the way you are wearing your scarf. Nice match with B.



Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*



Gorgeous color of your B! Love the CDC too. Congrats on your new addition! 



HummingBird1 said:


> Today's accessories.
> Happy Sunday! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188239



Great colors of your H's!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday



Looking fabulous! Love your blue bag!



PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.
> View attachment 3188082



There you are, my black rodeo. Enjoying your visit with PrestigeH? 



weibandy said:


> Bateau Fleuri and matching stack



Liking the way you are wearing your scarf. Very pretty!



theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911



Congrats on this beauty!



Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> View attachment 3187696



Very stylish!


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.



Beautiful - you, pup, and B!



mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.



You look fabulous! 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> My little Evie



Love the color of your Evie!



atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo



Constance is gorgeous! Lucky you! 



ari said:


> Happy Saturday!



Love love this outfit! Nice touch with the leather pants.


----------



## Kat.Lee

chiaoapple said:


> Another great one Kat! I need a Roulis now!



Thank you chiaoapple.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Evita98 said:


> Happy weekend!




Beautiful outfit with the pico.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ssv003 said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror! Out today for a casual brunch with DBF to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. Took Goldie out for a spin to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 3188819




Lovely casual look.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Looking fabulous! Love your blue bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, my black rodeo. Enjoying your visit with PrestigeH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the way you are wearing your scarf. Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very stylish!




Hi Moirai. Thank you very much. Yes he has decided to stay. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504




Love this look. Well matched.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*




Fabulously matched. You look lovely.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great weekend to everyone. Mr Bouncer Blue Atoll is watching over the kids. Behave!!!! Arm Twisting is prohibited. &#129302;[emoji83][emoji84]
> View attachment 3186905





PrestigeH said:


> Hi Moirai. Thank you very much. Yes he has decided to stay. [emoji12][emoji317]



LOL. Have a great day! You have an awesome collection.


----------



## Undine

missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504



Oh, I adore this colorway of Cavaliers!


----------



## loves

Evita98 said:


> Happy weekend!



love the rodeo and scarf pairing!  



ssv003 said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror! Out today for a casual brunch with DBF to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. Took Goldie out for a spin to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 3188819



another beautiful gold birkin, i'm so into gold lately. you look lovely!



missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504



love your b, looking good


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> LOL. Have a great day! You have an awesome collection.




Thank you Moirai once again. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ssv003

PrestigeH said:


> U look great.



Thank you very much, PrestigeH!



Moirai said:


> Congrats on your anniversary! You are celebrating in style!



Many thanks, Moirai! It was such a lovely weekend of celebration.



Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely casual look.



Sincere thanks, Kat.Lee!



loves said:


> another beautiful gold birkin, i'm so into gold lately. you look lovely!



Thank you, thank you, loves!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

minismurf04 said:


> Took my ponies out for a walk to get some fresh air[emoji12] Mama Lime is keeping a watchful eye over her babies..[emoji7]&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;



Pretty colors. The little guys are cute!



eternallove4bag said:


> Love my perspective cavalier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186683
> View attachment 3186684
> 
> Thank u for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;



You look fabulous with the shawl! Liking the black pants, you look great in them.



periogirl28 said:


> Really felt like a November day today. Iris Epsom Birkin in action.
> View attachment 3186553



This look is very luxurious and chic. Iris is a beautiful color.



MrH said:


> My H family out for action [emoji4][emoji172][emoji835]&#65039;[emoji270]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186434



Nice watch and stacks!



atomic110 said:


> Casual Friday with K35, thanks for letting me share



Looking chic in white with lovely K.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968



Beautiful! Love everything! Have a great Monday!


----------



## Christofle

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968



Your kelly is to die for.  Hope you have a pleasant start to your week as well!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968




Stunningly gorgeous !!!!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Beautiful! Love everything! Have a great Monday!







Christofle said:


> Your kelly is to die for.  Hope you have a pleasant start to your week as well!







PrestigeH said:


> Stunningly gorgeous !!!!!!!




Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968




This is so beautiful Kat and your unicorn is truly magnificent. I would love to dress like this when I visit the French Embassy. Happy start of the week my dear [emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> This is so beautiful Kat and your unicorn is truly magnificent. I would love to dress like this when I visit the French Embassy. Happy start of the week my dear [emoji1]




Thank you so much Serva1. Honestly when I put on the shawl and looked in the mirror, I truly feel like I'm paying tributes to the victims. The colours shout out to me. My thoughts are with them! [emoji632][emoji632][emoji632]


----------



## mthona

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968




Very appropriate.  That Kelly is something else [emoji7]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968




Kat, love it! 
Again, I know I said it so many times, but I just LOVE the way you always perfect match everything, and yet not over doing it!  Every time is just right!  So grateful for TPF granting an opportunity for me to get inspiration from you!  [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## missjenn

atomic110 said:


> Hot hot hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U look good n ready for any kinda weather




Thank you!!



PrestigeH said:


> Looks excellent. Enjoy and good day.




Thank you!!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Love your look!! Trying to figure out how you draped that scarf... I sooooo need to copy




Gold your scarf in half to form a rectangle. Then grab two corner that are diagonal and drape it over your shoulder. I then put each end through the opposite hole of my scarf ring and voila. I love the way it stays on. Looks great with a blazer too!



Moirai said:


> You look great with Picotin. Love rodeo picking up colors of the scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your anniversary! You are celebrating in style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the way you are wearing your scarf. Nice match with B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color of your B! Love the CDC too. Congrats on your new addition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors of your H's!




Thank you!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look. Well matched.




Thank you!!



loves said:


> love the rodeo and scarf pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> another beautiful gold birkin, i'm so into gold lately. you look lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> love your b, looking good




Thank you!!


----------



## Bobmops

mthona said:


> Off to church on this fine Saturday morning. Dug my serpenti ring out of the safe thanks to PrestigeH.



You Look elegant , mthona!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968



Great combinstion of colors , Kat! You Look so posh !


----------



## Bobmops

Evita98 said:


> Happy weekend!



Just Love the look with orange bag !)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504



Love the scarf &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*



OMG !!! Love the pop of pink and blue !


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday



Wow ,Ari! You are My guru &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## kewave

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968


 
Very co-ordinated, nice!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.
> View attachment 3188082



Great color of a bag !! &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

theITbag said:


> Just got this.  Vert Anis B 42 JPG clemence with silver hardware.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187911



Wow, interesting color! Congratulations &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Jen123 said:


> Casual day of early Christmas shopping wearing my Vince poncho and gold evie pm!
> 
> View attachment 3187696



Love the poncho &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.



Ohhhhhhhh, Love the blue / red combination !


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Hi *eternallove4bag*, this is for u...
> 
> Tried to use Farandole Necklace 160 as a chain for Constance long clutch, very versatile combo



&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148; divine beauty &#128519;&#128519;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> It looks GORGEOUS on u jennytiu!!! Wish I could pull it off!!! So envious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spill the trick PLEASE Bopmops
> 
> Sorry for unswerving so late ,my dear ! The trick is to have hard  headband under silk twilly or scarf &#128513;


----------



## Kat.Lee

mthona said:


> Very appropriate.  That Kelly is something else [emoji7]



Thank you mthona. 



HGT said:


> Kat, love it!
> Again, I know I said it so many times, but I just LOVE the way you always perfect match everything, and yet not over doing it!  Every time is just right!  So grateful for TPF granting an opportunity for me to get inspiration from you!  [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you so much HGT. You are too kind and sweet. I'm inspired by you all everyday as well. 


Bobmops said:


> Great combinstion of colors , Kat! You Look so posh !




That's very kind of you Bobmops. 


kewave said:


> Very co-ordinated, nice!



Thank you kewave.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Pretty colors. The little guys are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous with the shawl! Liking the black pants, you look great in them.
> 
> 
> 
> This look is very luxurious and chic. Iris is a beautiful color.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch and stacks!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking chic in white with lovely K.


 

Thank you so much!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968



*Kat* - Thanks for cheering us up to start a new week with your lovely photo. I love those colors !!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Great color of a bag !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you so much Bobmops. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Kat* - Thanks for cheering us up to start a new week with your lovely photo. I love those colors !!




Thank you so much chkpfbeliever. [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968




Fabulous!


----------



## ari

HummingBird1 said:


> Today's accessories.
> Happy Sunday! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188239


*HummingBird*, beautiful, amazing color combo!



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh ari I love how u have combined blue and black!!! Gorgeous shawl and that BE is so outrageously beautiful [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


*eternallove4bag,* thank you, so kind of you! 


cavluv said:


> So gorgeous Ari...love love love this casual look!!


*cavluv *Thank You!


AvrilShower said:


> Looks great! Happy Sunday&#128525;



*AvrilShower *Thank You


----------



## ari

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*


*Israeli_Flava*, gorgeous the pink takes the central stage!


weibandy said:


> So tasteful, casual, chic, love!!


*weibandy*, thank you !


missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504


*missjenn*, great look! 


ssv003 said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror! Out today for a casual brunch with DBF to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. Took Goldie out for a spin to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 3188819



Hi twin on the bag! great look!


----------



## ari

Evita98 said:


> Happy weekend!


love this look!


Moirai said:


> Looking fabulous! Love your blue bag!
> 
> 
> 
> There you are, my black rodeo. Enjoying your visit with PrestigeH?
> 
> 
> 
> Liking the way you are wearing your scarf. Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Very stylish!





Moirai said:


> Beautiful - you, pup, and B!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of your Evie!
> 
> 
> 
> Constance is gorgeous! Lucky you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love love this outfit! Nice touch with the leather pants.



Moirai, thankyou my dear friend!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968



Kat , you look fab!  this gorgeous bag, and the dress and shawl - just perfect!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Wow ,Ari! You are My guru &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;



Bobmops, Thank You! how was your trip?


----------



## chiaoapple

megt10 said:


> Finally first day out with the rouge VIF ostrich B.



Absolutely to die for!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968




Kat u look AMAZING! I love ur dress and ur necklace matches ur GORGEOUS unicorn so well!!! TOTAL PERFECTION my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Pretty colors. The little guys are cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous with the shawl! Liking the black pants, you look great in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This look is very luxurious and chic. Iris is a beautiful color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch and stacks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking chic in white with lovely K.




Thank u so much Moirai. These burberry pants r my 'go-to' pants..super comfortable [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:




Aaah the beautiful Brandenbourgs and stunning lambskin[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; LOVE IT Rami[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MrH

My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ssv003

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968




You look stunning, Kat.Lee!


----------



## ssv003

MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236




Wow! Such a beautiful K!


----------



## ssv003

ari said:


> Hi twin on the bag! great look!




Thank you so much, ari!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968


Love your whole outfit! Great taste Kat &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous!







ari said:


> Kat , you look fab!  this gorgeous bag, and the dress and shawl - just perfect!







eternallove4bag said:


> Kat u look AMAZING! I love ur dress and ur necklace matches ur GORGEOUS unicorn so well!!! TOTAL PERFECTION my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]







ssv003 said:


> You look stunning, Kat.Lee!







AvrilShower said:


> Love your whole outfit! Great taste Kat [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you all for your kind comments. Really appreciate it. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:




You rock girl. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236




What a stunning K.


----------



## cavalla

missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504



I love how you wear your scarf! Looking very good~


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968



WOW! So graceful. That dress is made for you Kat. Love this look


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> You rock girl. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:




Artistic shot. What beautiful print you have!!!!! Elegant.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236




Envy eyes. U made me want to copy u. So nice. Beautiful charm.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236




I swear I am eating breathing and sleeping etain these days[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that's how much I love that color!!! I need etain bag in my life [emoji23] Thank u for a fabulous shot MrH!!!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968



Thumbs up!


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148; divine beauty &#128519;&#128519;



Thank you *Bobmops*!


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:



The more I see your shawl, the more I regret not getting it last time... u make it look so beautiful !







MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236



Nice one! Is the strap come with it originally ?


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:


Gorgeous *Rami*! 


MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236



great K *MrH*!


----------



## chiaoapple

Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!


----------



## atomic110

chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!



SO Iris is so stunning with the horse charm


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaah the beautiful Brandenbourgs and stunning lambskin[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; LOVE IT Rami[emoji173]&#65039;


:kiss: :kiss: 


PrestigeH said:


> Artistic shot. What beautiful print you have!!!!! Elegant.


Thank you. I am inspired by your great shots PrestigeH.


atomic110 said:


> The more I see your shawl, the more I regret not getting it last time... u make it look so beautiful !


Thank you. I love this print. Keep checking the H.com I have seen brandebourgs appear in different cws.


----------



## Christofle

chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!



Lovely outfit and accessories.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Gorgeous *Rami*!
> 
> 
> great K *MrH*!



Thank you Ari


----------



## heifer

Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m


----------



## Rami00

heifer said:


> Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m



 color! You wear it so well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

heifer said:


> Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m



What a beautiful color heifer and twins on the gucci boots! Aren't they so comfortable?[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!




Gorgeous!!! Miss Iris is PEREFECT chiaoapple [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## megt10

loves said:


> i love it, it's VA and i am biased because i love my kelly VA with phw too
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy your first day out with your gorgeous ostrich b!
> 
> 
> 
> i love gold and great outfit. i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag and accessories and lovely shoes too!!
> 
> 
> 
> my fave eve size, it's so cute


Thank you.


atomic110 said:


> Lovely combo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u look so stunning.. ur B is so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one!


You are very kind. Thank you so much.


weibandy said:


> Bateau Fleuri and matching stack


Gorgeous shawl.


weibandy said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words!!
> 
> 
> Had a lovely surprise when buying the Bateau Fleuri.  The Sales Specialist, who was delightful, explained that a portion of the proceeds from that scarf go to a special marine exploration by Dr. Jean-Louis Etienne.  This is to further scientific study of the ocean and climate.  She included a card describing these activities with the scarf.
> 
> 
> It made me feel even more happy about buying the product!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind comment!


That is so interesting. I am going to have to check this one out.


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!




You have a beautiful collection. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

heifer said:


> Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m




Nice outfit. Enjoy [emoji3]


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful weekend to everyone.
> View attachment 3188082


Love this. I still want a black rodeo. 


Rami00 said:


> So happy to see you back, Meg. I hope you are doing well. You look great as always.





HGT said:


> Welcome back Megt10! Looking great!





Kat.Lee said:


> Glad to see you back Meg. You look great and your beautiful ostrich B.



Thank you so much everyone.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> O.M.G ! This B is gorgeous!!! Megt you look fantastic!


You are so kind. Thank you so much.


ari said:


> Happy relaxed blue Sunday


You are always so chic looking whether dressed up or casual. You can pull off any look and just look stunning. 


periogirl28 said:


> Gorgeous bag and outfit and must say your little one is simply adorable. My DS loves dogs and he would be soo charmed.


Thank you so much. I love my dogs.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Love this. I still want a black rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much everyone.




Hi Megt. Yes black rodeo goes well with any colours. Hope everyone here will get a black rodeo soon. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## megt10

HummingBird1 said:


> Today's accessories.
> Happy Sunday! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188239


What a great picture. Love the orange. 


Israeli_Flava said:


> *Last nite with an Hermes Bestie introducing our new babies to each other
> Happy Sunday everyone!*


OMG your bag is stunning. I am in love with the color.


missjenn said:


> Heading out with B30, scarf, bangles and ring. I hope it doesn't rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188504



Very chic. I love how you have your scarf tied. Looking fabulous.


----------



## megt10

ssv003 said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror! Out today for a casual brunch with DBF to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. Took Goldie out for a spin to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 3188819


Happy anniversary!


Evita98 said:


> Happy weekend!


Looking great.


chiaoapple said:


> Just love this shot to bits! The serpenti looks great with the H.
> 
> 
> 
> Another great one Kat! I need a Roulis now!
> 
> 
> 
> So brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wear that E soooo well.



Thank you.


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> Beautiful - you, pup, and B!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of your Evie!
> 
> 
> 
> Constance is gorgeous! Lucky you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love love this outfit! Nice touch with the leather pants.


Thank you.


Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968


Oh, Kat, I love this outfit and bag. I am loving the two tone look. It is striking.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, Love the blue / red combination !


Thank you so much.


chiaoapple said:


> Absolutely to die for!


Thank you for you kind comment.


Rami00 said:


> Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:



Gorgeous shawl Rami.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Megt. Yes black rodeo goes well with any colours. Hope everyone here will get a black rodeo soon. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Hahahaha!!!! Oh PrestigeH this sent me into peals of laughter!!! Omg!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] everyone is after ur black rodeo!!! HIDE [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!!! Oh PrestigeH this sent me into peals of laughter!!! Omg!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] everyone is after ur black rodeo!!! HIDE [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



OMG! I was laughing my head off too. Imagine if we could just walk to PrestigeH...that black rodeo..ha!


----------



## megt10

MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236


What a fabulous bag. I love the charm, it is just perfect on it.


chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!



This is a stunning color. I love it.


----------



## megt10

heifer said:


> Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m


Gorgeous bag and I love your boots.


PrestigeH said:


> Hi Megt. Yes black rodeo goes well with any colours. Hope everyone here will get a black rodeo soon. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Yes, I am still hopeful that one will appear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Megt. Yes black rodeo goes well with any colours. Hope everyone here will get a black rodeo soon. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!!! Oh PrestigeH this sent me into peals of laughter!!! Omg!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] everyone is after ur black rodeo!!! HIDE [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]







Rami00 said:


> OMG! I was laughing my head off too. Imagine if we could just walk to PrestigeH...that black rodeo..ha!




Oh no. Run run run black rodeo. I can hear it roaring to escape! PrestigeH I'm afraid you need to locked him away or to make an iron suit for him! 
PrestigeH I'm so scared now. I might be the next target! [emoji16][emoji33]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Oh, Kat, I love this outfit and bag. I am loving the two tone look. It is striking.



Thank you Meg.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh no. Run run run black rodeo. I can hear it roaring to escape! PrestigeH I'm afraid you need to locked him away or to make an iron suit for him!
> PrestigeH I'm so scared now. I might be the next target! [emoji16][emoji33]



hahaha...Make an iron suit for black rodeo ? Dang dang dang, may I present u, Iron Rodeo ~ lol


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!!! Oh PrestigeH this sent me into peals of laughter!!! Omg!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] everyone is after ur black rodeo!!! HIDE [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]







Rami00 said:


> OMG! I was laughing my head off too. Imagine if we could just walk to PrestigeH...that black rodeo..ha!




Behave ladies. Actually I was laughing too. Lol. Left kick and right punch. Karate rodeo.[emoji112]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;&#128406;&#127999;&#128400;&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh no. Run run run black rodeo. I can hear it roaring to escape! PrestigeH I'm afraid you need to locked him away or to make an iron suit for him!
> PrestigeH I'm so scared now. I might be the next target! [emoji16][emoji33]




Let's all go to Kat. Black rodeo on the way. [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## Hermes888

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968


So elegant !  Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Hermes888

Rami00 said:


> Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:


Beautiful shawl!


----------



## Hermes888

MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236


Love Amazon strap with the Kelly !


----------



## Hermes888

chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!


Laquer charm looks delicious : )


----------



## Hermes888

heifer said:


> Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m


Pretty color, bright up the winter hue : )


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> OMG! I was laughing my head off too. Imagine if we could just walk to PrestigeH...that black rodeo..ha!



U guys r way too much fun!!! I am even ready to fly, ride a horse, anything to get to PrestigeH's, Kat's and ur places Rami[emoji23][emoji23][emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> Oh no. Run run run black rodeo. I can hear it roaring to escape! PrestigeH I'm afraid you need to locked him away or to make an iron suit for him!
> PrestigeH I'm so scared now. I might be the next target! [emoji16][emoji33]



Lol!!! Kat I have no idea how I missed that u had one too!!! Omg!!! Now u r our target too[emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Behave ladies. Actually I was laughing too. Lol. Left kick and right punch. Karate rodeo.[emoji112]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;&#128406;&#127999;&#128400;&#127995;



Hahahaha!!! My god u guys r too funny and adorable!!!



PrestigeH said:


> Let's all go to Kat. Black rodeo on the way. [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]




Hahaha!!! Talk about trying to distract us! Now I am thinking we got TWO... One for rami and one for me so u r still not off the hook [emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## Hermes888

Hello everyone, I enjoy read your posts and look at all the gorgeous pics, that makes Monday seems interesting, have a great week all the Hermes lovers


----------



## weibandy

chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!



So cute!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh no. Run run run black rodeo. I can hear it roaring to escape! PrestigeH I'm afraid you need to locked him away or to make an iron suit for him!
> PrestigeH I'm so scared now. I might be the next target! [emoji16][emoji33]





eternallove4bag said:


> U guys r way too much fun!!! I am even ready to fly, ride a horse, anything to get to PrestigeH's, Kat's and ur places Rami[emoji23][emoji23][emoji12]
> 
> Lol!!! Kat I have no idea how I missed that u had one too!!! Omg!!! Now u r our target too[emoji12][emoji12]
> Hahaha!!! Talk about trying to distract us! Now I am thinking we got TWO... One for rami and one for me so u r still not off the hook [emoji1][emoji8]



WAIT...Kat has a black rodeo too? I am loosing my memory...Kat, please refresh.please. LOL..




megt10 said:


> Gorgeous shawl Rami.



Thank you Meg. So good to see you back here.


----------



## Love_Couture

MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236




Very beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## AvrilShower

heifer said:


> Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m



great color! love it!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!



Iris is just beautiful! your bag inspired me on my next SO  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AvrilShower

No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



OMG Kat!!! Would you do a family shot for all your goodies??? I have to admit I am drooling!!!


----------



## bluenavy

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags


 
such a pretty b


----------



## bluenavy

heifer said:


> Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m


 
so pretty


----------



## bluenavy

chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!


 
it's gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236


 
Nice B


----------



## louboutal

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags




Gorgeous!! Love b25s! And you wear her well [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms. Unicorn in action today. Wish you all a happy start of the week! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188967
> View attachment 3188968


 
gorgeous outfit


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bluenavy

ssv003 said:


> Please excuse the dirty mirror! Out today for a casual brunch with DBF to celebrate our 5 year anniversary. Took Goldie out for a spin to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 3188819


 
love your gold b


----------



## Love_Couture

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags




Very cute. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> U guys r way too much fun!!! I am even ready to fly, ride a horse, anything to get to PrestigeH's, Kat's and ur places Rami[emoji23][emoji23][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Kat I have no idea how I missed that u had one too!!! Omg!!! Now u r our target too[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha!!! My god u guys r too funny and adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Talk about trying to distract us! Now I am thinking we got TWO... One for rami and one for me so u r still not off the hook [emoji1][emoji8]







Rami00 said:


> WAIT...Kat has a black rodeo too? I am loosing my memory...Kat, please refresh.please. LOL..



Oh dear oh dear. I thought I could stay invisible. The truth is....I don't have one yet. But one is on its way and due to arrive (hopefully soon). Am I in trouble too??[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share




Super pretty AvrilShower! Love ur B25!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh dear oh dear. I thought I could stay invisible. The truth is....I don't have one yet. But one is on its way and due to arrive (hopefully soon). Am I in trouble too??[emoji33][emoji33]



Hahaha!!! U r so in trouble young lady!!! The more the merrier... We will have LOTS to choose from [emoji7][emoji7]



Rami00 said:


> WAIT...Kat has a black rodeo too? I am loosing my memory...Kat, please refresh.please. LOL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg. So good to see you back here.



Now we can each have one Rami! Yoo-hoo!!! We can totally take on PrestigeH and Kat together... U let me know when [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## AvrilShower

bluenavy said:


> such a pretty b


Thank you! I love B25 very much!



eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty AvrilShower! Love ur B25!



Thanks for your sweet message!!!



louboutal said:


> Gorgeous!! Love b25s! And you wear her well [emoji5]&#65039;


Thank you!!! B25 is so cute and has more space than K25. I love them as well 



Love_Couture said:


> Very cute. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you so much


----------



## MrH

ssv003 said:


> Wow! Such a beautiful K!




[emoji4] thanks


----------



## MrH

atomic110 said:


> The more I see your shawl, the more I regret not getting it last time... u make it look so beautiful !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! Is the strap come with it originally ?




The Amazon strap doesn't come with it  need special order


----------



## Evita98

Thanks! I love orange box!


----------



## Evita98

Bobmops said:


> Just Love the look with orange bag !)


 Thanks! Love orange box!


----------



## Evita98

PrestigeH said:


> Happy weekend to you too. Looking great and wonderful outfit.


Thanks prestigeh! I love to wear jean with sweater.


----------



## Evita98

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful outfit with the pico.


You too! I love to bring my pico when shopping!


----------



## Evita98

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy anniversary [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] u look beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty Picotin with that gorgeous rodeo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 Thanks! I just got the rodeo!


----------



## weibandy

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share



It is beautiful.  I love that size.


----------



## AvrilShower

Evita98 said:


> Happy weekend!



Soooooo cute. I could use a rodeo like that!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ccc1

chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!


So pretty


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share




The colour cannot never go wrong. One of the best colours. Cute size. Enjoy enjoy.


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share




Love this B25. Very beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> OMG Kat!!! Would you do a family shot for all your goodies??? I have to admit I am drooling!!!




Thank you so much AvrilShower. I dare not take a family shot. Lots of ladies and gents on here have stunning collections. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes888 said:


> So elegant !  Love the whole outfit!



Thank you Hermes888. 



atomic110 said:


> hahaha...Make an iron suit for black rodeo ? Dang dang dang, may I present u, Iron Rodeo ~ lol



Lol.


----------



## Hermes888

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share


Love B25, cute and light weight


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this B25. Very beautiful.



Thank you Kat!



Hermes888 said:


> Love B25, cute and light weight


Thank you hermes888! Yes, the lighter the better &#129299;


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> The colour cannot never go wrong. One of the best colours. Cute size. Enjoy enjoy.


Thank you prestigeH! It stayed in the closet a lot since I mostly used my b30s for work. Really love those small bags though.


----------



## Evita98

AvrilShower said:


> Soooooo cute. I could use a rodeo like that!!!


Thanks! I usually use a rodeo with pico.


----------



## Evita98

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share


I love a 25 Birkin! Is it easy to match? 
Sooooo cute!


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share



That's my next size that 
I am aiming for... lovely 






Hermes888 said:


> Hello everyone, I enjoy read your posts and look at all the gorgeous pics, that makes Monday seems interesting, have a great week all the Hermes lovers



+1


----------



## Kyokei

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share



I love this color!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:



Gorgeous shot in capturing the colors of the shawl. Love your creativity.



MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236



Beautiful color!



chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!



Iris is gorgeous!



heifer said:


> Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m



Fabulous B and boots! B looks perfect on you. 



AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share



Cute B! Love the color.


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> You are so kind. Thank you so much.
> 
> You are always so chic looking whether dressed up or casual. You can pull off any look and just look stunning.
> 
> Thank you so much. I love my dogs.



Thank you Megt for the great compliment))


----------



## ari

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share



Great cuteness, lately I love smaller bags, what's the size of your beautiful B?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Bobmops, Thank You! how was your trip?



Dear Ari, i wish My shopping was equaly succsesful to the business meeting )))
I seen white Chanel coat in same style like your white dress with flowers !! Nothing of my size ... 
I have huge hopes for Munic trip)


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share



So sweet &#128152;&#128152;&#128152;


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Dear Ari, i wish My shopping was equaly succsesful to the business meeting )))
> I seen white Chanel coat in same style like your white dress with flowers !! Nothing of my size ...
> I have huge hopes for Munic trip)


Munic is usually sold out - rich city with lots of tourists.
I have great SM in Berlin, I bought from her the dress, I can give you her tel number- I guess she could send to Munic if you like something.


----------



## zzzz_zzz_zz

Thanks for letting me share. Today I'm with my K32 caramel and orange accessories  Should I keep or takeaway the Rodeo MM? Any opinions?


----------



## PrestigeH

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Today I'm with my K32 caramel and orange accessories  Should I keep or takeaway the Rodeo MM? Any opinions?




That's one nice Kelly. Very lovely. Give the rodeo to me [emoji12] . Just kidding. Keep it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> That's one nice Kelly. Very lovely. Give the rodeo to me [emoji12] . Just kidding. Keep it.



Hehehehe trying to refill ur 'soon to be empty' stables dear PrestigeH[emoji6][emoji6]... A very good morning to u[emoji3]



zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Today I'm with my K32 caramel and orange accessories  Should I keep or takeaway the Rodeo MM? Any opinions?



Gorgeous!!! Keep the rodeo and protect it from people like me [emoji12][emoji12]... JK[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehehe trying to refill ur 'soon to be empty' stables dear PrestigeH[emoji6][emoji6]... A very good morning to u[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Keep the rodeo and protect it from people like me [emoji12][emoji12]... JK[emoji3][emoji3]




Good morning eternallove4bag. Lol. This is a happy family. Don't separate them. [emoji31][emoji30]. I hope to expand more members. Lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning eternallove4bag. Lol. This is a happy family. Don't separate them. [emoji31][emoji30]. I hope to expand more members. Lol




Hehehe!! How about I take the entire family off ur hands [emoji3][emoji3] then they will be with me together forever [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe!! How about I take the entire family off ur hands [emoji3][emoji3] then they will be with me together forever [emoji12]




Ha ha look behind u. Chop chop. Here comes Karate Rodeo &#128406;&#127999;[emoji112]&#127995;&#128400;&#127995;


----------



## Rami00

All black everything. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.




Wow I love this. Rami u r [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## perlerare

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.



Love it!


----------



## AvrilShower

Evita98 said:


> I love a 25 Birkin! Is it easy to match?
> Sooooo cute!



Thanks Evita98! Yes, I am 5'7, I normally go out with b30 or K32 for work but b25 is a lot of fun, you can still have iPad mini, wallet and cosmetic bag in it! It is great to take for a girls' lunch etc. 



atomic110 said:


> That's my next size that
> I am aiming for... lovely
> +1


Go for it! You will like it if you like small bags! It can take more than it appears to be. 



Kyokei said:


> I love this color!



Thanks! This is a safe color, a brighter color would look amazing on a b25. I am hoping to get one in the future.




Moirai said:


> Cute B! Love the color.



Thank you Moirai!



ari said:


> Great cuteness, lately I love smaller bags, what's the size of your beautiful B?



It is b25! Thanks ari! Very light compare with b30!



Bobmops said:


> So sweet &#128152;&#128152;&#128152;



Thanks Bobmops!!!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.



Gorgeous Rami ! Beautiful picture and you look amazing!


----------



## ari

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Today I'm with my K32 caramel and orange accessories  Should I keep or takeaway the Rodeo MM? Any opinions?



Lovely K, never seen that color! Looks great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cavluv

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.


Beautiful shot...making a black B look better than ever!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.



Very chic Rami! Have a good day as well!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Wow I love this. Rami u r [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


 


perlerare said:


> Love it!


 


ari said:


> Gorgeous Rami ! Beautiful picture and you look amazing!


 


cavluv said:


> Beautiful shot...making a black B look better than ever!!


 


AvrilShower said:


> Very chic Rami! Have a good day as well!


 
Thank you everyone  :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha look behind u. Chop chop. Here comes Karate Rodeo &#128406;&#127999;[emoji112]&#127995;&#128400;&#127995;



Hahaha!!! I will be dead just laughing[emoji12][emoji12]



Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.




Love it Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; all black is super elegant and stylish!!! Love ur hair btw [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Blingaddict

My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!! 
Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]


----------



## Rami00

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]



I've roamed around in that area too.

Baby evie is the perfect bag to carry for sightseeing and beautiful henna tattoo btw. Have fun.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]




Perfect bag for traveling Blingaddict! Love New Delhi[emoji173]&#65039; love ur beautiful henna[emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.




Love this shot. Actually love all your shots! Have a great sunny day! [emoji41][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> That's one nice Kelly. Very lovely. Give the rodeo to me [emoji12] . Just kidding. Keep it.





eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe!! How about I take the entire family off ur hands [emoji3][emoji3] then they will be with me together forever [emoji12]



You kill me eternallove4bag. I am with you on getting the entire family from Prestige H. And...zzzz_zzz_zz asked the wrong question..if only she knew abt the rodeo quest on this thread. LOL


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Love it Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; all black is super elegant and stylish!!! Love ur hair btw [emoji173]&#65039;





Kat.Lee said:


> Love this shot. Actually love all your shots! Have a great sunny day! [emoji41][emoji8]



Thank you gorgeous ladies :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> You kill me eternallove4bag. I am with you on getting the entire family from Prestige H. And...zzzz_zzz_zz asked the wrong question..if only she knew abt the rodeo quest on this thread. LOL




I know right? Poor PrestigeH! We r his worst nightmare [emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> You kill me eternallove4bag. I am with you on getting the entire family from Prestige H. And...zzzz_zzz_zz asked the wrong question..if only she knew abt the rodeo quest on this thread. LOL







eternallove4bag said:


> I know right? Poor PrestigeH! We r his worst nightmare [emoji12]




Lol. Now PrestigeH is going to have nightmare tonight...two pairs of hands, mmm maybe 3, Rami's Halloween fake hand too! [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Now PrestigeH is going to have nightmare tonight...two pairs of hands, mmm maybe 3, Rami's Halloween fake hand too! [emoji16]




Omg!!! The image is so funny!! Oh u all r the best [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Blingaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect bag for traveling Blingaddict! Love New Delhi[emoji173]&#65039; love ur beautiful henna[emoji7]




Thankyou!! [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Blingaddict

Rami00 said:


> I've roamed around in that area too.
> 
> Baby evie is the perfect bag to carry for sightseeing and beautiful henna tattoo btw. Have fun.




Thank you Rami00.. The henna artists in Delhi do amazing work & very quickly [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]



Love your baby evie.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.



Beautiful picture.  Have a great Tuesday!


----------



## atomic110

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]



Yes Evie is best travel companion. Enjoy ur trip,India is incredible


----------



## Moirai

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]



Love the pop of color and the strap on your Evie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.



Beautiful shot. You look gorgeous! And your weather looks better than mine, wet and dreary here.


----------



## Moirai

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Today I'm with my K32 caramel and orange accessories  Should I keep or takeaway the Rodeo MM? Any opinions?



Beautiful bag and nice outfit! Rodeo looks great on! (FYI, beware of rodeo snatchers on this thread )


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Beautiful bag and nice outfit! Rodeo looks great on! (FYI, beware of rodeo snatchers on this thread )



Haha, true... 'ride' ur rodeo at ur own risk


----------



## Rami00

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful picture.  Have a great Tuesday!


Thank you.


Moirai said:


> Beautiful shot. You look gorgeous! And your weather looks better than mine, wet and dreary here.


It rained almost everyday last week but from Sunday onward it's been gorgeous sunny days. I cant believe it's November. Thank you :kiss:


Moirai said:


> Beautiful bag and nice outfit! Rodeo looks great on! (FYI, beware of rodeo snatchers on this thread )


hahaha! True. There is a rodeo snatching gang on this thread


----------



## AvrilShower

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]



Nice color! Have fun!!!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Good evening, everyone!
First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.

My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]



Looks amazing. Love the color and the bi-color strap.


----------



## AvrilShower

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.



Lovely! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Today I'm with my K32 caramel and orange accessories  Should I keep or takeaway the Rodeo MM? Any opinions?



Lovely color! I love caramel! Rodeo is a lot of fun to have!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.



Lovely.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! U r so in trouble young lady!!! The more the merrier... We will have LOTS to choose from [emoji7][emoji7]
> Now we can each have one Rami! Yoo-hoo!!! We can totally take on PrestigeH and Kat together... U let me know when [emoji12][emoji12]





Kat.Lee said:


> Oh dear oh dear. I thought I could stay invisible. The truth is....I don't have one yet. But one is on its way and due to arrive (hopefully soon). Am I in trouble too??[emoji33][emoji33]





atomic110 said:


> Haha, true... 'ride' ur rodeo at ur own risk





PrestigeH said:


> Good morning eternallove4bag. Lol. This is a happy family. Don't separate them. [emoji31][emoji30]. I hope to expand more members. Lol





Rami00 said:


> Thank you.
> It rained almost everyday last week but from Sunday onward it's been gorgeous sunny days. I cant believe it's November. Thank you :kiss:
> hahaha! True. There is a rodeo snatching gang on this thread



And I thought we could send Kat to distract PrestigeH while the rest of us lasso those babies...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.



Welcome! Your Kelly is gorgeous! Congrats on having this vintage beauty.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Moirai said:


> Welcome! Your Kelly is gorgeous! Congrats on having this vintage beauty.


Thank you!
I feel fortunate to have her. It's my first preowned bag, and, even though nothing is more exciting than peeling a new bag from its box, I feel like this bag has a story to tell.


----------



## atomic110

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.



Welcome and congrats on ur first sharing!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> And I thought we could send Kat to distract PrestigeH while the rest of us lasso those babies...



That's a great idea ! Lol....


----------



## Moirai

getbetterwithH said:


> Thank you!
> I feel fortunate to have her. It's my first preowned bag, and, even though nothing is more exciting than peeling a new bag from its box, I feel like this bag has a story to tell.



Yes, owning a vintage box is very special, even more so when it is 45 yrs young. We would love to see more pics of her.


----------



## eternallove4bag

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> 
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> 
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.




U can't hide the beauty of ur gorgeous box K [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> And I thought we could send Kat to distract PrestigeH while the rest of us lasso those babies...




Hahahaha!!! Omg! Please join the fun Moirai [emoji1][emoji1]... Oh the image of us lassoing... Hahahaha!


----------



## bluenavy

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.


 
45 yrs, wow, its gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.


 
love it.


----------



## bluenavy

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Today I'm with my K32 caramel and orange accessories  Should I keep or takeaway the Rodeo MM? Any opinions?


 
Love the K, keep the rodeo


----------



## bbbarbbb

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.


Looking great!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Moirai said:


> Yes, owning a vintage box is very special, even more so when it is 45 yrs young. We would love to see more pics of her.


Sure, with pleasure.
Let me see if I can fit more than one pic into my post


----------



## getbetterwithH

getbetterwithH said:


> Sure, with pleasure.
> Let me see if I can fit more than one pic into my post


Apparently not. Here's another one


----------



## bbbarbbb

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.


Young...check
Tall,slim, gorgeous....check
Perfect outfit.....check

CHECK CHECK CHECK!!!


----------



## bbbarbbb

getbetterwithH said:


> Sure, with pleasure.
> Let me see if I can fit more than one pic into my post


WOW---what a beauty! Congrats on her


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## getbetterwithH

bbbarbbb said:


> WOW---what a beauty! Congrats on her


Thank you. DH made me get her. Best decision since getting my first H


----------



## bbbarbbb

getbetterwithH said:


> Thank you. DH made me get her. Best decision since getting my first H


Well...DH AND the Kelly are keepers! So nice when the DH's are supportive of the H-addiction


----------



## Rami00

bluenavy said:


> love it.


Thank you!


bbbarbbb said:


> Young...check
> Tall,slim, gorgeous....check
> Perfect outfit.....check
> 
> CHECK CHECK CHECK!!!



OMG! Thanks. You are so sweet :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

getbetterwithH said:


> Apparently not. Here's another one



What a beautiful box beauty. I am all over it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

getbetterwithH said:


> Apparently not. Here's another one





getbetterwithH said:


> Thank you. DH made me get her. Best decision since getting my first H



Even more beautiful close up. Your DH is a wise man


----------



## Hermes888

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]


Passport and credit cards in a cross body bag for traveling is a safety requirement : )  And this is the perfect bag for it,  love the color too !


----------



## Hermes888

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.


You make this Birkin look so good !


----------



## Hermes888

getbetterwithH said:


> Apparently not. Here's another one


Such a classic !


----------



## PrestigeH

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]




Nice evie. Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## PrestigeH

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> 
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> 
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.







getbetterwithH said:


> Sure, with pleasure.
> 
> Let me see if I can fit more than one pic into my post







getbetterwithH said:


> Apparently not. Here's another one




You made me want to have a box bag. Nice nice nice.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> You kill me eternallove4bag. I am with you on getting the entire family from Prestige H. And...zzzz_zzz_zz asked the wrong question..if only she knew abt the rodeo quest on this thread. LOL







eternallove4bag said:


> I know right? Poor PrestigeH! We r his worst nightmare [emoji12]







Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Now PrestigeH is going to have nightmare tonight...two pairs of hands, mmm maybe 3, Rami's Halloween fake hand too! [emoji16]







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! The image is so funny!! Oh u all r the best [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]







Moirai said:


> And I thought we could send Kat to distract PrestigeH while the rest of us lasso those babies...







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!! Omg! Please join the fun Moirai [emoji1][emoji1]... Oh the image of us lassoing... Hahahaha!




Good morning my friends. Friends friends friends. Lol [emoji76][emoji74][emoji75][emoji81][emoji82][emoji80][emoji79]


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.


Rami,  you have an awesome photographer & two awesome models of course! (You and the B).


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning my friends. Friends friends friends. Lol [emoji76][emoji74][emoji75][emoji81][emoji82][emoji80][emoji79]




Good morning PrestigeH[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## megt10

zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Today I'm with my K32 caramel and orange accessories  Should I keep or takeaway the Rodeo MM? Any opinions?


Love the entire outfit. Keep the Rodeo.


Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.


Stunning Rami. I love your open toe booties too. So cute.


Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]



Great action shot. Your Evie is adorable.


----------



## megt10

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.


Great outfit.


getbetterwithH said:


> Sure, with pleasure.
> Let me see if I can fit more than one pic into my post


She is beautiful.


getbetterwithH said:


> Apparently not. Here's another one


These pictures are just fabulously enabling.  Of course it doesn't take much for me.


bbbarbbb said:


> *Well...DH AND the Kelly are keepers!* So nice when the DH's are supportive of the H-addiction



+1


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

HGT said:


> Rami,  you have an awesome photographer & two awesome models of course! (You and the B).


Thank you sweetheart.


megt10 said:


> Stunning Rami. I love your open toe booties too. So cute.


Thank you Meg.


Hermes888 said:


> You make this Birkin look so good !


Thank you babe. That's really sweet of you to say.


PrestigeH said:


> Good morning my friends. Friends friends friends. Lol [emoji76][emoji74][emoji75][emoji81][emoji82][emoji80][emoji79]


I see... You are so happy to see us huh! LOL! Good morning!


----------



## Moirai

Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.




Love this entire outfit Moirai. You look so gorgeous, chic and elegant. How lovely to be out with two of your favourites! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.



Love! Especially your skirt and that gorgeous Kelly.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.




This is my favourite outfit. U look great Moirai. Beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## Blingaddict

Love_Couture said:


> Love your baby evie.  Thank you very much for sharing.




Thank you Love_Couture[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Blingaddict

megt10 said:


> Love the entire outfit. Keep the Rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning Rami. I love your open toe booties too. So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great action shot. Your Evie is adorable.




Thank you meg10[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Blingaddict

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.




Lovely look!! [emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;


----------



## Blingaddict

PrestigeH said:


> Nice evie. Enjoy and have fun.




Thank you PrestigeH.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Blingaddict

Hermes888 said:


> Passport and credit cards in a cross body bag for traveling is a safety requirement : )  And this is the perfect bag for it,  love the color too !




Oh yes!! Thank you. My first H pop of colour bag!! At the same time red is such a classic.


----------



## Blingaddict

AvrilShower said:


> Nice color! Have fun!!!




Thank you AvrilShower.[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Blingaddict

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> 
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> 
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.




Gorgeous .. The bag is glowing!


----------



## Blingaddict

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Looks amazing. Love the color and the bi-color strap.




Thank you!! The bi colour strap makes it extra special. I agree, the red is gorgeous.


----------



## Blingaddict

atomic110 said:


> Yes Evie is best travel companion. Enjoy ur trip,India is incredible







Moirai said:


> Love the pop of color and the strap on your Evie. Thanks for sharing.




Thank you atomic110. India is indeed incredible..am back home now but with great memories! 

Thank you Moirai. [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] the red is gorgeous.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.


So classy


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.



Love your outfit. Your skirt is adorable.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this entire outfit Moirai. You look so gorgeous, chic and elegant. How lovely to be out with two of your favourites! [emoji173]&#65039;





Rami00 said:


> Love! Especially your skirt and that gorgeous Kelly.





PrestigeH said:


> This is my favourite outfit. U look great Moirai. Beautiful. Enjoy.



Thank you my dear friends! You are very kind and awesome!


----------



## Moirai

Blingaddict said:


> Lovely look!! [emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji294]&#65039;





LOUKPEACH said:


> So classy





megt10 said:


> Love your outfit. Your skirt is adorable.



Thank you ladies for being so nice!


----------



## loves

*i am sure i missed out commenting on some pics so sorry for that but am valiantly trying to catch up on this thread*



Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.



looking good moirai, love the skirt!



MrH said:


> My K40 Etain with Amazon strap [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] out for action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189236



gorgeous! i love seeing larger Ks in action



Rami00 said:


> Back to the drill. Enjoy your Monday everyone :kiss:



LOVE this! too too too pretty. I've a weakness for anything blue and H does blues so well



chiaoapple said:


> Miss SO Iris with Gris interior. Dressed up with laquer horse charm, which looks a bit like a frosted sugar cookie IRL... yum!



gorgeous SO!



heifer said:


> Out and about in Frankfurt. I wore for the first time, my gucci boots that I bought one year ago m



you look really good, classy casual chic. love your b



AvrilShower said:


> No need to carry a lot of documents today. Took my B25 out. Love small bags
> Thanks for letting me share



I LOVE the b in 25, yours is gorgeous



Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.



sleek, all black is always good



zzzz_zzz_zz said:


> Thanks for letting me share. Today I'm with my K32 caramel and orange accessories  Should I keep or takeaway the Rodeo MM? Any opinions?



looking really lovely, if it makes you happy then let the rodeo stay



Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]



love the tpm eve, i love india, it's incredible and i want to go back again



getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.



you look fabulous and the vintage kelly is beyond gorgeous, testament of Hermes' workmanship and quality


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Munic is usually sold out - rich city with lots of tourists.
> I have great SM in Berlin, I bought from her the dress, I can give you her tel number- I guess she could send to Munic if you like something.



You are very generous ,Ari! Thank you for kind offer but i also in contact with Berlin SA))) &#128536;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.



Artistic pic like always !! Love the blacks and love Rami in black &#128536;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> First time posting in thread, so please forgive any blunders.
> 
> My photographic skill need to improve, but you might see my 45 year old dark brown box Kelly and a vintage Carré.



Wow! Your Kelly is super ! Please post some more!


----------



## getbetterwithH

megt10 said:


> Great outfit.
> 
> She is beautiful.
> 
> These pictures are just fabulously enabling.  Of course it doesn't take much for me.
> 
> 
> +1


Oh, I could never compare to your fabulous collection. I've been a lurker for a while now and have seen everything  you have some truly stunning pieces!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.



It's my favorite combinaton for dinner as well &#128536;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HGT

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.




Moirai, oh my!!! Your Kelly!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

getbetterwithH said:


> Apparently not. Here's another one




It looks brand new.  What a lovely vintage.  Welcome to this thread. You must post more.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.




Love everything on you.


----------



## getbetterwithH

chkpfbeliever said:


> It looks brand new.  What a lovely vintage.  Welcome to this thread. You must post more.


Thank you so much. I will try, also with my little stash of other H items and bags. 
The bag photographs well, let's put it like that. It had a life and smaller and bigger scarrs to show for it. She's just naturally photogenic, I guess, but I will try to get the surface to show better. She is dear and beautiful to me, but certainly not without flaws.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.




Oh Moirai u look DROP DEAD GORGEOUS[emoji7][emoji7] love ur top and of course ur K is DIVINE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope U had a wonderful dinner[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459



Oh gosh another fabulous look! Love this design in this colourway. I have it in a blue on blue 90 carre and do wear it, which is actually a big deal for me! Inspiring!


----------



## AvrilShower

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.



You look amazing lady! Hope you had a lot of fun last night


----------



## louboutal

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.




Nothing better than an all black outfit. Love it!!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.



That's e best thing
in life 






eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459



Another gorgous shawl! Like the colors and patterns on it


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459



It is so beautiful! Great success!!! Looks lovely on you!!!


----------



## agneau88

Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.


----------



## AvrilShower

agneau88 said:


> Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.
> 
> View attachment 3191582


Love your scarf!!! Have a nice day!


----------



## bbbarbbb

agneau88 said:


> Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.
> 
> View attachment 3191582


This looks just wonderful!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Love_Couture

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.




Very beautiful. Hope you had a wonderful dinner. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459



*eternallove4bag*- The shawl and your Clic Clac matches perfectly. It is a gorgeous shawl.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

agneau88 said:


> Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.
> 
> View attachment 3191582



Very professional !! Love MT.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Blingaddict said:


> My baby evie.. Used for sightseeing and running around New Delhi!!
> Please I mean no offense by blurring my face. Hope lovely TPF members will understand.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]ATTACH]3190394[/ATTACH]



I love this photo. You and your DD are enjoying India and your little Evie is just perfect for the trip.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Oh gosh another fabulous look! Love this design in this colourway. I have it in a blue on blue 90 carre and do wear it, which is actually a big deal for me! Inspiring!



Thank u so much my friend[emoji8][emoji8] wow blue on blue sounds gorgeous! Pls post a mod shot of it soon. Would love to see how it looks like! U wear ur scarves so well periogirl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> That's e best thing
> in life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgous shawl! Like the colors and patterns on it



U r super sweet my dear atomic110[emoji173]&#65039; thank u!



chkpfbeliever said:


> *eternallove4bag*- The shawl and your Clic Clac matches perfectly. It is a gorgeous shawl.




Thank u so much for ur kind comment chkpfbeliever [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## agneau88

AvrilShower said:


> Love your scarf!!! Have a nice day!







bbbarbbb said:


> This looks just wonderful!







chkpfbeliever said:


> Very professional !! Love MT.




Thank you. You all have a great day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459



Another one ???? Wow , you definetly have great collection !


----------



## H.C.LV.

Rami00 said:


> All black everything. Have a good day everyone.



You look gorgeous Rami!!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459


You look fabulous! I love this shawl and it is perfect with your bracelet. 


agneau88 said:


> Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.
> 
> View attachment 3191582



Lovely scarf! Love the whole look.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Another one ???? Wow , you definetly have great collection !




Thank u dear Bopmops [emoji8][emoji8] Yes another one [emoji85][emoji85]...This is truly my last one for the year[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous! I love this shawl and it is perfect with your bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely scarf! Love the whole look.




Thank u so much meg [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## bluenavy

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.


 


gorgeous K


----------



## bluenavy

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459


 
Love the pink and blues


----------



## ellietilly

Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!


----------



## eternallove4bag

bluenavy said:


> Love the pink and blues




Thank u so much bluenavy[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751




What a gorgeous color of ur evie! Love it! U look really pretty ellietilly!


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Artistic pic like always !! Love the blacks and love Rami in black &#128536;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;


 


louboutal said:


> Nothing better than an all black outfit. Love it!!


 


H.C.LV. said:


> You look gorgeous Rami!!


 
Thank you so much :kiss:


The thread rocks. You guys are my inspiration.


----------



## Rami00

agneau88 said:


> Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.
> View attachment 3191582


 Lovely colors.


ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751


 Gorgeous. The classics never look or get old. 


eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459


Hey! What happened to ban island  I am just messing with ya. I LOVE the beautiful colors. And as always ...you rockin it.


----------



## Bobmops

ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751



Great relaxed look!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Lovely colors.
> 
> Gorgeous. The classics never look or get old.
> 
> Hey! What happened to ban island  I am just messing with ya. I LOVE the beautiful colors. And as always ...you rockin it.




Hahaha!! Thank u my friend! Just rowed hard and quickly to H and then back I go to the ban island [emoji12][emoji12]... Hope this doesn't become a habit rowing back and forth [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459




The entire outfit matched perfectly! The shawl, the clic H, the top and the pants!!! Very nice put together.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nadineluv

Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]


Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> The entire outfit matched perfectly! The shawl, the clic H, the top and the pants!!! Very nice put together.




Thank u so much HGT [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]




Super chic nadineluv[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ms. Goldie looks gorgeous!!


----------



## AvrilShower

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]



Love your goldieeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HoyaLV

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]



I must have that top! And your goldie looks amazing too, of course


----------



## nadineluv

eternallove4bag said:


> Super chic nadineluv[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; Ms. Goldie looks gorgeous!!




Thanks eternallove4bag!! Appreciate the compliment!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

AvrilShower said:


> Love your goldieeeeeeeeeeeeee




Thanks sweetie!!!! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

HoyaLV said:


> I must have that top! And your goldie looks amazing too, of course




Got the top at Anthropologie [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]



Killer attire!


----------



## Rami00

Today's ootd


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459




U have a gorgeous shawl collection. Enjoy [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

agneau88 said:


> Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.
> 
> View attachment 3191582




Looking great. Photo looks good and not blurry.


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751




Enjoy. What colour is ur evie?


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]




Very nice. Owner and Ms Goldie are beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




Award winning OOTD. Love your style. &#129303;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




So very pretty. I love how you dress that bag up or down. It's fabulous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



Love this neat and elegant look. Love the cape too. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]




Such a beautiful K.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751




Oldies but goodies. And they don't look old at all! Hope you enjoyed the concert!


----------



## Kat.Lee

agneau88 said:


> Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.
> 
> View attachment 3191582




Fabulous scarf and bracelets.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459




Stunning eternallove4bag. I can see why you can't resist to take this one home. As always you wear it great and perfectly matched Clic H. I keep hunting for that same Clic H colour but in PHW! [emoji16][emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Award winning OOTD. Love your style. &#129303;


You are a sweetheart. Thank you.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> So very pretty. I love how you dress that bag up or down. It's fabulous.


Thank you :kiss:


Kat.Lee said:


> Love this neat and elegant look. Love the cape too. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


Thank you Kat! I think... I am obsessed with the cape..lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Kat! I think... I am obsessed with the cape..lol



I don't blame you. It's a gorgeous one and you wear it perfectly. [emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




Very beautiful Rami. Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459




I'm at behind on this, but had to pop in and ask the name and color way of this my tpf bestie/shawl queen.

Hectic few weeks...I know all you ladies and gents are likely having gorgeous style per usual!  Xoxo


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> That's e best thing
> in life





bbbarbbb said:


> Gorgeous!





loves said:


> looking good moirai, love the skirt!





Bobmops said:


> It's my favorite combinaton for dinner as well &#128536;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;





HGT said:


> Moirai, oh my!!! Your Kelly!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Love everything on you.



Thank you everyone for your very kind compliments!


----------



## agneau88

megt10 said:


> Lovely scarf! Love the whole look.




Thank you for your kind words, megt10!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Moirai u look DROP DEAD GORGEOUS[emoji7][emoji7] love ur top and of course ur K is DIVINE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope U had a wonderful dinner[emoji173]&#65039;





AvrilShower said:


> You look amazing lady! Hope you had a lot of fun last night





Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful. Hope you had a wonderful dinner. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;





bluenavy said:


> gorgeous K



Thank you all for being so kind and generous with your comments!:kiss:


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy that I was able to get this shawl. Pics don't do it justice[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191458
> View attachment 3191459



This shawl is beautiful! I see why you escaped ban island for it. Rowing back and forth is good for keeping your physique in perfect shape for modeling these shawls.  You look gorgeous!


----------



## Moirai

agneau88 said:


> Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.
> 
> View attachment 3191582



The colors are brilliant and so pretty! You look fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751



Love the colors of Evie and silk, and your relaxed chic look. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Moirai

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]



Goldie is so pretty and so are you!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



Love this! You always look beautiful in your outfits and bags!


----------



## Christofle

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]



What an amazingly cute top!


----------



## Little_S

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




Every time I see your action photo, I tell myself I need a bag in GT! It's so beautiful! Love your outfit so much!


----------



## AvrilShower

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



Love your outfit Rami! Just beautiful! Your K matches everything so well!


----------



## chiaoapple

Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants. 
Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!


----------



## chiaoapple

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.



Love the skirt! Great with your beautiful K.


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Love this! You always look beautiful in your outfits and bags!


You are too kind :kiss: thank you.


Little_S said:


> Every time I see your action photo, I tell myself I need a bag in GT! It's so beautiful! Love your outfit so much!


Thank you. It is such a chameleon. Definitely an investment piece in any closet. Get it! 


AvrilShower said:


> Love your outfit Rami! Just beautiful! Your K matches everything so well!


Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!



Gorgeous shots. Especially that box Kelly is tdf


----------



## AvrilShower

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!



Thanks for sharing. Every picture is so beautiful!!! You and your mom both look gorgeous!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!




U have a great collection. Post more pls &#129299;


----------



## getbetterwithH

ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751


That's a gogeous blue for an Evelyne. Hope you had a great time with this beauty by your side


----------



## getbetterwithH

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!


I just woke up. What great pictures to start the day! Your Hs are such lovely pieces.


----------



## Serva1

Moirai said:


> Went out to dinner with my favorite man and favorite bag.




Gorgeous Kelly (one of my dreambags) and watchtwins[emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




Lovely ensemble and your Kelly[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!




One fashionable family!


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous. The classics never look or get old.
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great relaxed look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. What colour is ur evie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldies but goodies. And they don't look old at all! Hope you enjoyed the concert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moirai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colors of Evie and silk, and your relaxed chic look. Hope you had a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getbetterwithH said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a gogeous blue for an Evelyne. Hope you had a great time with this beauty by your side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, great concert although a little tired this morning - gym session was hard work! PrestigeH, it's Blue Abyss - the camera flash is making it a bit brighter than real life. Have a fabulous day everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## ellietilly

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!


Adore your Lindy, the colour is so vibrant.


----------



## ellietilly

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]


Love, love, love your Gold K, it's so beautiful and you wear it so well - this is definitely my next bag ... hopefully, if the H fairies are being kind and generous


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd


Gorgeous, so stylish


----------



## ellietilly

agneau88 said:


> Going to work. Sorry on the blurry photo.
> 
> View attachment 3191582


Beautiful scarf, lovely colours


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



You look très chic! :kiss:


----------



## Myrkur

getbetterwithH said:


> Apparently not. Here's another one



What a beauty !


----------



## Myrkur

ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751



Very casual chic


----------



## atomic110

ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751




still looking good even it is 10years old ! Enjoy ur concert






nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]




love ur top n ms.Goldie






Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




so soft, so sophisticated






chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!



Both of  u got good taste!







PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360



What?! How u do it? Give us some rodeo power ! Lol...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> still looking good even it is 10years old ! Enjoy ur concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love ur top n ms.Goldie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so soft, so sophisticated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of  u got good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! How u do it? Give us some rodeo power ! Lol...




I honestly have no idea. I am lucky and blessed. Bless u all too. Get some rodeo actions. &#129299;[emoji3] (Hint: I have a sewing machine at home!!!!)


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360



Another one? You've got to be kidding me! You are the king of rodeos!!! Congrats. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128081;&#128052;&#128081;&#128052;&#128081;&#128052;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Another one? You've got to be kidding me! You are the king of rodeos!!! Congrats. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji146][emoji206][emoji146][emoji206][emoji146][emoji206]




Thank you Kat. Ha ha. It is Christmas time. Lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Ha ha. It is Christmas time. Lol




Ahhhh it's also Xmas time for me! You can send some to me!![emoji16][emoji2][emoji16][emoji2]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhh it's also Xmas time for me! You can send some to me!![emoji16][emoji2][emoji16][emoji2]




Ha ha let us do Christmas exchange. Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha let us do Christmas exchange. Lol



The game is on!!


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360




Perfect [emoji206] addition, congratulations!


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Perfect [emoji206] addition, congratulations!




Many thanks Ellietilly. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I honestly have no idea. I am lucky and blessed. Bless u all too. Get some rodeo actions. &#129299;[emoji3] (Hint: I have a sewing machine at home!!!!)



I advise u start setting up a factory, the order is coming in... Xmas is a peak season, haha...


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Ha ha. It is Christmas time. Lol


U can use all ur rodeo to deco e Xmas tree, lol


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> I advise u start setting up a factory, the order is coming in... Xmas is a peak season, haha...




Yes atomic110. I have already ordered more sewing machines. But I only have two hands. [emoji31][emoji30]. Actually a white rodeo for Christmas will be good. [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Yes atomic110. I have already ordered more sewing machines. But I only have two hands. [emoji31][emoji30]. Actually a white rodeo for Christmas will be good. [emoji7][emoji76]



Lol.. a full white version... competing with all black! I love e idea, brilliant! Haha


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360



Good to see a rodeo to start my day! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Good to see a rodeo to start my day! Thanks for sharing!




Thank you AvrilShower. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> Lovely ensemble and your Kelly[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


 Thank you Serva.


ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, so stylish


 Thank you.


Myrkur said:


> You look très chic! :kiss:


 merci madame!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360


 
Seriously? SERIOUSLY...


You are gonna get in trouble my friend. Just sayin  Congrats! I LOVE the color ..beautiful addition to your rodeo family.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Seriously? SERIOUSLY...
> 
> 
> You are gonna get in trouble my friend. Just sayin  Congrats! I LOVE the color ..beautiful addition to your rodeo family.




Yes seriously. Don't twist my arms. I have a high volume order now for rodeos. Need my arms to rush rodeo work. Atomic has placed order. [emoji81][emoji76]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360



Well done, we need an updated family pic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Well done, we need an updated family pic!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji7]&#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U have a gorgeous shawl collection. Enjoy [emoji3]



Thank u so much PrestigeH... U r always so kind and generous... Pls remember the generosity part when u willingly give me ur black rodeo [emoji12][emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning eternallove4bag. I can see why you can't resist to take this one home. As always you wear it great and perfectly matched Clic H. I keep hunting for that same Clic H colour but in PHW! [emoji16][emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank u my dear Kat[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] u r a total sweetheart! This clic clac will look so good in PHW! I hope u r able to find it! Would go so well with ur gorgeous picotin [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> I'm at behind on this, but had to pop in and ask the name and color way of this my tpf bestie/shawl queen.
> 
> Hectic few weeks...I know all you ladies and gents are likely having gorgeous style per usual!  Xoxo



Missed u tpf bestie and thank u so much :HUGS: this is De la Mer au Ciel. It's available on H US website but different CWs! U would totally rock this [emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> This shawl is beautiful! I see why you escaped ban island for it. Rowing back and forth is good for keeping your physique in perfect shape for modeling these shawls.  You look gorgeous!




Thank u so much Moirai... U r soooooo sweet[emoji8][emoji8].. Hehehe good way to get some exercise right [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much PrestigeH... U r always so kind and generous... Pls remember the generosity part when u willingly give me ur black rodeo [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u my dear Kat[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] u r a total sweetheart! This clic clac will look so good in PHW! I hope u r able to find it! Would go so well with ur gorgeous picotin [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Missed u tpf bestie and thank u so much :HUGS: this is De la Mer au Ciel. It's available on H US website but different CWs! U would totally rock this [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much Moirai... U r soooooo sweet[emoji8][emoji8].. Hehehe good way to get some exercise right [emoji6][emoji6]




Yes I promise I will not [emoji12][emoji317].


----------



## eternallove4bag

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!




What a gorgeous Lindy chiaoapple!!! U look amazing[emoji173]&#65039; and that box tricolor is just beautiful!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360



OMG OMG OMG .... Another one? OMG!!! Ok now I am so not going to feel bad taking a few of these beauties off ur hands [emoji12][emoji12] I am getting out army ready now!!! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Another one? You've got to be kidding me! You are the king of rodeos!!! Congrats. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji146][emoji206][emoji146][emoji206][emoji146][emoji206]



EXACTLY my thoughts Kat!!! PrestigeH we crown u the KING OF RODEOS[emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]



Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhh it's also Xmas time for me! You can send some to me!![emoji16][emoji2][emoji16][emoji2]



Me too pls!!! It's Christmas here too!! PICK ME TOO PrestigeH[emoji3][emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> I advise u start setting up a factory, the order is coming in... Xmas is a peak season, haha...



Hahaha great advice atomic110!!! Forget Black Friday! We will be standing in lines for Christmas in front of PrestigeH's house ..... If the line gets too long or he fails to deliver then the back door might get handy too [emoji12]



Rami00 said:


> Seriously? SERIOUSLY...
> 
> 
> You are gonna get in trouble my friend. Just sayin  Congrats! I LOVE the color ..beautiful addition to your rodeo family.



YES!! Thank u Rami!!! See I am not alone dying of shock and heart attack of PrestigeH's ability to get rodeos like tic-tacs [emoji23][emoji23]... HOW DOES HE DO IT


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I promise I will not [emoji12][emoji317].




Now after seeing another fabulous rodeo addition I am so going to hold u to ur words [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




Rami U R PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji7] from the shoes to the top to the K to arm candy... Everything is pure perfection my friend [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG OMG OMG .... Another one? OMG!!! Ok now I am so not going to feel bad taking a few of these beauties off ur hands [emoji12][emoji12] I am getting out army ready now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY my thoughts Kat!!! PrestigeH we crown u the KING OF RODEOS[emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]
> 
> 
> 
> Me too pls!!! It's Christmas here too!! PICK ME TOO PrestigeH[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha great advice atomic110!!! Forget Black Friday! We will be standing in lines for Christmas in front of PrestigeH's house ..... If the line gets too long or he fails to deliver then the back door might get handy too [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! Thank u Rami!!! See I am not alone dying of shock and heart attack of PrestigeH's ability to get rodeos like tic-tacs [emoji23][emoji23]... HOW DOES HE DO IT




Ha ha eternallove4bag. U r so sweet and funny. All except one rodeo are GM size. Maybe that's makes the quest easier. Ok I give u the backdoor ticket to my neighbour's house. [emoji317][emoji12]


----------



## LaenaLovely

ellietilly said:


> Concert at the Royal Albert Hall, trusty Evie and Hermes scarf which is one of my very first loves, probably 10 years old now!
> View attachment 3191751



Ellietillie...I adore this whole look.  So chic and relaxed.  May I ask what color your Evie is?  I've been thinking I want to add another into the mix and this looks divine!


----------



## ellietilly

LaenaLovely said:


> Ellietillie...I adore this whole look.  So chic and relaxed.  May I ask what color your Evie is?  I've been thinking I want to add another into the mix and this looks divine!




Hi, it's Blue Abyss - a lovely deep navy. My most wearable bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Hi, it's Blue Abyss - a lovely deep navy. My most wearable bag.




Gorgeous blue. I was actually thinking of asking the same question as LaenaLovely. Thank you.


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous blue. I was actually thinking of asking the same question as LaenaLovely. Thank you.




PrestigeH and LaenaLovely, thank you. I'm tempted to get another Evie in Rubis, heading over to France in Dec so may take advantage of the  v £ [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha eternallove4bag. U r so sweet and funny. All except one rodeo are GM size. Maybe that's makes the quest easier. Ok I give u the backdoor ticket to my neighbour's house. [emoji317][emoji12]




Awwww!!! Invitation TOTALLY accepted PrestigeH [emoji8][emoji8]... TO UR HOUSE


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



You look beautiful Rami...Love this neutral outfit...


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360



Ah, so cute.  Congratulations to your new addition!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360


Congrats!  Never seen this color on Rodeo before.  What color is it?  Colvert?


----------



## birkin10600

ari said:


> Casual Friday)))


Wow! love love this look!


----------



## birkin10600

PrestigeH said:


> Very classy. Thank u and U too.





atomic110 said:


> U look effortlessly chic too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another magazine aka shot, beautiful ! Happy weekend too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely match!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love e whole look! Ur boots looks great too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Wishing u a wonderful weekend too





Love_Couture said:


> So classic. Have a great weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;





MrsWYK said:


> Effortlessly chic!





eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous bag and u wear it so well[emoji173]&#65039;





Moirai said:


> Beautiful BBK! You look lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> TT looks great on you! Love the Chanel too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot and view of beautiful B and chandelier!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous! Love the outfit, TT and Evie.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly and H! You have a fabulous collection, periogirl.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, love these!



Thank you fabulous ladies! You all look magnificent!


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> I don't normally use Twillies except to protect handles but I found a pair of unused Brazil Twillies in my collection. RC Kelly and decided to swap out all my SLGs to complement. Petit h silk tissue pouch and Amethyst gator stool.
> 
> View attachment 3179442
> View attachment 3179443



Gorgeous!!! Love all those colors &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## weibandy

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!



Gorgeous!!  Can you please share what size your lindy  is?  Very nice proportion for you!


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love all those colors &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you kindly!


----------



## bluenavy

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360


 
love the colors


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Rami U R PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji7] from the shoes to the top to the K to arm candy... Everything is pure perfection my friend [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


 


LaenaLovely said:


> You look beautiful Rami...Love this neutral outfit...


 
Thank you gorgeous ladies


----------



## nadineluv

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!




You & your mom rock the H!!! Gorg!!!


----------



## nadineluv

THANKS atomic110!!! [emoji4][emoji8]


atomic110 said:


> still looking good even it is 10years old ! Enjoy ur concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love ur top n ms.Goldie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so soft, so sophisticated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of  u got good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?! How u do it? Give us some rodeo power ! Lol...




Thanks


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360




Love it!!! Congrats!!


----------



## nadineluv

ellietilly said:


> Love, love, love your Gold K, it's so beautiful and you wear it so well - this is definitely my next bag ... hopefully, if the H fairies are being kind and generous




Thank you ellietilly!!!
Gold is a fabulous H color that goes well with pretty much anything! It's a fabulous neutral!! Hope the H fairies bring you one soon! [emoji6][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

Christofle said:


> What an amazingly cute top!




Awe thanks!! [emoji8] Christolfe [emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

Moirai said:


> Goldie is so pretty and so are you!




You are too kind!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beautiful K.




Thanks Kat.Lee!!!! [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Killer attire!




Thanks love!! [emoji8][emoji179]



PrestigeH said:


> Very nice. Owner and Ms Goldie are beautiful.




Awe, that's why I love tpf you all are too kind!!! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Evita98

My ootd.
Have a good day!


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Ah, so cute.  Congratulations to your new addition!




Thank you Love_Couture [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Congrats!  Never seen this color on Rodeo before.  What color is it?  Colvert?




Hi HGT thank you. It is malachite. Sorry was taken in the night so the lighting is dim.


----------



## PrestigeH

bluenavy said:


> love the colors




Thank you Bluenavy. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> Love it!!! Congrats!!




Thank you nadineluv &#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

Evita98 said:


> My ootd.
> 
> Have a good day!




Enjoy. Nice ootd. What colour is ur B?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Evita98 said:


> My ootd.
> 
> Have a good day!




Super pretty! Have an awesome day!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi HGT thank you. It is malachite. Sorry was taken in the night so the lighting is dim.




Still can't hide its beauty from us [emoji6][emoji6] good morning dear PrestigeH[emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Still can't hide its beauty from us [emoji6][emoji6] good morning dear PrestigeH[emoji3]




Good morning or good evening beautiful. [emoji3]&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning or good evening beautiful. [emoji3]&#129299;




U got it right [emoji3] it's evening/night here!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917




Oooooh!!! What an amazing color this is!!! Omg PrestigeH I am DROOLING .... And now I know why u got the malachite rodeo :light goes on:

Ok since u so carefully match ur rodeos to ur fabulous bags I have to insist on stealing the bags with the rodeos now!!! Can't separate the rodeos from their bags now can we[emoji6][emoji6] I am forced to now take ALL [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh!!! What an amazing color this is!!! Omg PrestigeH I am DROOLING .... And now I know why u got the malachite rodeo :light goes on:
> 
> Ok since u so carefully match ur rodeos to ur fabulous bags I have to insist on stealing the bags with the rodeos now!!! Can't separate the rodeos from their bags now can we[emoji6][emoji6] I am forced to now take ALL [emoji12][emoji12]




Thank you eternallove4bag. U can take my love but leave the bags and rodeos behind. Lol. [emoji75][emoji79]&#129303;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag. U can take my love but leave the bags and rodeos behind. Lol. [emoji75][emoji79]&#129303;




Hahahaha!! I want it all [emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

Evita98 said:


> My ootd.
> 
> Have a good day!




Evita we are twins!!! Great B!!


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360



Oh my goodness! Another one??!! Tell us the truth...... You are sewing your own rodeos in the back room of your house right?? : Can I place an order too plsssssss??? 

Was never a fan of green but it matches your B very well.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Oh my goodness! Another one??!! Tell us the truth...... You are sewing your own rodeos in the back room of your house right?? : Can I place an order too plsssssss???
> 
> 
> 
> Was never a fan of green but it matches your B very well.




Thank you MrsWYK. Love malachite. It is a combi between green and blue. Yes please order. Lol.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917




Wow. Serious green (malachite) envy!! [emoji172] Have a wonderful Friday with your fabulous B and [emoji206]!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow. Serious green (malachite) envy!! [emoji172] Have a wonderful Friday with your fabulous B and [emoji206]!




Thank you Kat. Same to u too. [emoji3]


----------



## Evita98

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy. Nice ootd. What colour is ur B?


Thanks PrestigeH!
This is 30birkin in taupe.


----------



## Evita98

eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty! Have an awesome day!


 
Thanks! Eternallove.


----------



## Evita98

Freckles1 said:


> Evita we are twins!!! Great B!!


It's a fall color. Enjoy your birkin~^^


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you MrsWYK. Love malachite. It is a combi between green and blue. Yes please order. Lol.



Sure! Any discount for bulk orders? What other colours do you offer for A/W 2015 or S/S 2016? Hahaha..... Have a good weekend ahead!


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Sure! Any discount for bulk orders? What other colours do you offer for A/W 2015 or S/S 2016? Hahaha..... Have a good weekend ahead!




Ha ha u have a great weekend too.


----------



## MrsWYK

Evita98 said:


> My ootd.
> Have a good day!



Beautiful! Love your whole ensemble, especially your top! The colour of your B is beautiful!


----------



## nadineluv

Evita98 said:


> My ootd.
> 
> Have a good day!




Beautiful birkin! Is that taupe?


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917




Perfect pairing w your new gri gri!! [emoji237]


----------



## Evita98

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful birkin! Is that taupe?


Yes it is!^^


----------



## Evita98

MrsWYK said:


> Beautiful! Love your whole ensemble, especially your top! The colour of your B is beautiful!


Thanks! I like my top. It's easy to match.^^


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

chiaoapple said:


> Hydra Lindy over two days, with Sanguine belt and then enamel pendants.
> Another secret shot of my mom with the box tricolor (spa needed one of these days). Funny how she uses my H more than her own!



Stylish family! How lucky you are to share your love of H with your mom.



chiaoapple said:


> Love the skirt! Great with your beautiful K.



Thank you, chiaoapple!


----------



## Moirai

Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous Kelly (one of my dreambags) and watchtwins[emoji1]



Thank you for your kind compliment, Serva. Honored to be your watch twin.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Latest member to join the stable family. [emoji3]&#129299;
> View attachment 3192360



Are you the Master Rodeo Maker in disquise? 
Love it!


----------



## Moirai

Evita98 said:


> My ootd.
> Have a good day!



Beautiful B and you look lovely!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917



Beautiful and so well matched! Good morning to you.


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917




Omg. It's very beautiful and cute (Rodeo). Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji172]


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> Perfect pairing w your new gri gri!! [emoji237]




Thank you Nadineluv. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Are you the Master Rodeo Maker in disquise?
> 
> Love it!




Thank you Moirai. I hope I can be the Maker. Lol


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful and so well matched! Good morning to you.




Once again thank you Moirai. [emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Omg. It's very beautiful and cute (Rodeo). Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji172]




You are most welcome and thank you Love_Couture.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh!!! What an amazing color this is!!! Omg PrestigeH I am DROOLING .... And now I know why u got the malachite rodeo :light goes on:
> 
> Ok since u so carefully match ur rodeos to ur fabulous bags I have to insist on stealing the bags with the rodeos now!!! Can't separate the rodeos from their bags now can we[emoji6][emoji6] I am forced to now take ALL [emoji12][emoji12]


Willing to join forces with you.


PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917



Omg! Omg!! Omg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rami00

Gris T in action. 

Just imagine a snatched Ahemmmm ... I mean borrowed rodeo on it from PrestigeH.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Willing to join forces with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! Omg!! Omg!!!!!!!!!!!




Rami awwww. Thank you. Why not u join me? Lol [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Gris T in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine a snatched Ahemmmm ... I mean borrowed rodeo on it from PrestigeH.




It looks so good even without the rodeo. Lol [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji317]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Rami awwww. Thank you. Why not u join me? Lol [emoji12][emoji317]


Coz you won't take my offer on trade. 


PrestigeH said:


> It looks so good even without the rodeo. Lol [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji317]



Hahaha! Nice try.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> Gris T in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine a snatched Ahemmmm ... I mean borrowed rodeo on it from PrestigeH.




Love the colors in this picture!  Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Gris T in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine a snatched Ahemmmm ... I mean borrowed rodeo on it from PrestigeH.




Love it Rami! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147




Beautiful colour and nice outfit. What's ur secret? Always look so good.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147




Love the belt, the Kelly Dog and the K32 of course! My dream color!!! Looking great as always! Happy Friday to you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful colour and nice outfit. What's ur secret? Always look so good.



Thank you PrestigeH. You are too kind and sweet. 



HGT said:


> Love the belt, the Kelly Dog and the K32 of course! My dream color!!! Looking great as always! Happy Friday to you!



Thank you HGT. Hope to see your reveal of your new beautiful baby (B30 Noir) soon! Really happy for you! [emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917



OMG ! My favorite color !!! &#128152;&#128152;&#128152;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147



Great look ! I'm in love with that blouse &#128536;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Gris T in action.
> 
> Just imagine a snatched Ahemmmm ... I mean borrowed rodeo on it from PrestigeH.



Love the coziness of your look !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> OMG ! My favorite color !!! [emoji180][emoji180][emoji180]




Thank you Bobmops. U r so sweet. [emoji7]&#129299;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great look ! I'm in love with that blouse [emoji8][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji8]


----------



## getbetterwithH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147


Beautiful outfit all around. I think I need to find myself a blue bag. I've been spellbound by the ones in this thread


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147




Great outfit. Your belt looks great with the bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great outfit. Your belt looks great with the bag.



Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup. Was very happy that my SA found this Colvert belt for me. 



getbetterwithH said:


> Beautiful outfit all around. I think I need to find myself a blue bag. I've been spellbound by the ones in this thread



Thank you so much getbetterwithH. Blue is a versatile colour. Hope you find your ideal one soon. [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147




Good morning GORGEOUS... Look at u Kat... U r a picture of PERFECTION... head to toe!!! Beautiful look my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Gris T in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine a snatched Ahemmmm ... I mean borrowed rodeo on it from PrestigeH.



Lol!! Can totally imagine how GOOD that would be [emoji6][emoji6]... Rami u add such a CLASSY touch to any outfit!!! Love ur ferragamo shoes and Gris T! Am so digging this pink [emoji176][emoji176]



PrestigeH said:


> It looks so good even without the rodeo. Lol [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji317]




Nice try PrestigeH!!! Inviting me to ur neighbors house to ransack and now this [emoji12][emoji12]...Rami and I r joining forces so BEWARE [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning GORGEOUS... Look at u Kat... U r a picture of PERFECTION... head to toe!!! Beautiful look my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Nice try PrestigeH!!! Inviting me to ur neighbors house to ransack and now this [emoji12][emoji12]...Rami and I r joining forces so BEWARE [emoji317][emoji317]




You are such a sweetheart. Thank you so much. You are always so nice and supportive to all TPF friends! [emoji106]&#127995; Muah!!!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147


Oh wow....just perfect!


----------



## AvrilShower

Evita98 said:


> My ootd.
> Have a good day!



Very elegant!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147



Love your whole outfit Kat! As always! The colvert pops so beautifully, it is on my wish list now &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917



Ooooohhhh super cute! You have an amazing stable family!


----------



## bbbarbbb

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917



Oh my goodness...this is so pretty. Might be enough to make my old neutral heart go *GREEN*!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Rami00 said:


> Gris T in action.
> 
> Just imagine a snatched Ahemmmm ... I mean borrowed rodeo on it from PrestigeH.


Lovely! So good to see some light colors as the days grow shorter


----------



## Kat.Lee

bbbarbbb said:


> Oh wow....just perfect!







AvrilShower said:


> Love your whole outfit Kat! As always! The colvert pops so beautifully, it is on my wish list now [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you so much. [emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Gris T in action.
> 
> Just imagine a snatched Ahemmmm ... I mean borrowed rodeo on it from PrestigeH.



Another great shot! Love your GT Kelly!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147



Gorgeous, Kat! Everything looks fabulous on you! Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## periogirl28

Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home




Rouge H Box Birkin


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning GORGEOUS... Look at u Kat... U r a picture of PERFECTION... head to toe!!! Beautiful look my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! Can totally imagine how GOOD that would be [emoji6][emoji6]... Rami u add such a CLASSY touch to any outfit!!! Love ur ferragamo shoes and Gris T! Am so digging this pink [emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try PrestigeH!!! Inviting me to ur neighbors house to ransack and now this [emoji12][emoji12]...Rami and I r joining forces so BEWARE [emoji317][emoji317]




Come over eternallove4bag. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Ooooohhhh super cute! You have an amazing stable family!




Thank you AvrilShower. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

bbbarbbb said:


> Oh my goodness...this is so pretty. Might be enough to make my old neutral heart go *GREEN*!




Thank you Bbbarbbb. Let us Go Green!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin




Periogirl u need to take a family picture. Love all your collection.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, Kat! Everything looks fabulous on you! Have a wonderful evening!




Thank you so much Moirai. You are too kind. [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Periogirl u need to take a family picture. Love all your collection.




You are too kind, but too shy. Fabulous eye candy on this thread. Your Rodeo Rainbow certainly puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin



Super shot ! Love the rouge H &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Super shot ! Love the rouge H &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## BBdieBiene

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin




Thank you for posting this great inspiration, I mean both your neighbor's home and your gorgeous Birkin. Nothing is better than the fall color palette! [emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## periogirl28

BBdieBiene said:


> Thank you for posting this great inspiration, I mean both your neighbor's home and your gorgeous Birkin. Nothing is better than the fall color palette! [emoji260][emoji262]



Aren't the vines beautiful, it makes the home feel so cosy.


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin


Beautiful in every way!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147




Elegant!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin



Thanks for the beautiful pics. Your box B is a beauty with ghw.


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Elegant!




Thank you weibandy.


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> Beautiful in every way!





Moirai said:


> Thanks for the beautiful pics. Your box B is a beauty with ghw.



Thank you both very much!


----------



## Evita98

AvrilShower said:


> Very elegant!!!


Thanks Abrilshower!


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin



This is absolutely beautiful.  Love Rouge H.  So classic.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.



Gorgeous!  As always.  Happy Friday...


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin




Oooooooh totally drooling periogirl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] my god ur RH box B is DIVINE... And the Chanel sweater goes so well with it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Come over eternallove4bag. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]




Haha... U bet we r ready to come and take over [emoji317][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480



Oh wow.  Love this look very much.  Reds add some holiday-moods into everything.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Come over eternallove4bag. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]





eternallove4bag said:


> Haha... U bet we r ready to come and take over [emoji317][emoji8]



I'll bring the truck, haha!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480



Gorgeous, eternal! Love the boots and pants, the whole outfit! Have a great day!


----------



## bedhead

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480



Love this whole look!


----------



## ari

nadineluv said:


> Here's a pic of me & Ms Goldie! [emoji169][emoji521][emoji92][emoji179]
> View attachment 3191845
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8][emoji4]



Love the top! Ms Goldy looks nice too! Perfect look!


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> This is absolutely beautiful.  Love Rouge H.  So classic.



Thank you, this is my HG bag! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooooh totally drooling periogirl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] my god ur RH box B is DIVINE... And the Chanel sweater goes so well with it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hallo dear, thank you so much for sharing the love!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Oh wow.  Love this look very much.  Reds add some holiday-moods into everything.  Happy Friday!



Thank u so much Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] I am totally getting in the holiday mood now so now all my reds will start popping up... I just saw ur red/white CdE and it looks stunning on u!



Moirai said:


> I'll bring the truck, haha!



Omg!!! I am going to die laughing! I wish I could see PrestigeH's face when he sees this comment of ur Moirai[emoji3][emoji3]... Poor guy how does he ever sleep in peace since we spent all the time he is sleeping talking about him and his fabulous stable [emoji12]



Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, eternal! Love the boots and pants, the whole outfit! Have a great day!



Thank u so much Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] these boots r fast becoming my all time favorite!! have an amazing day!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480



My goodness, the epitome of chic! Love everything I see.


----------



## eternallove4bag

bedhead said:


> Love this whole look!



Thank u so much bedhead [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> My goodness, the epitome of chic! Love everything I see.




U r so sweet always periogirl[emoji8][emoji8] Thank u so much my friend :HUGS:


----------



## getbetterwithH

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin


Such beautiful images. I should quit this forum again, so bad for my wallet &#128521;


----------



## getbetterwithH

Another GP, but I just realized I forgot the Twillies. Maybe next time.
Very casual Friday afternoon, off to go shopping for xmas cookie ingredients with DD.


----------



## periogirl28

getbetterwithH said:


> Such beautiful images. I should quit this forum again, so bad for my wallet &#128521;



 :giggles:


----------



## Rami00

Love_Couture said:


> Love the colors in this picture!  Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]





Kat.Lee said:


> Love it Rami! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]





Bobmops said:


> Love the coziness of your look !





bbbarbbb said:


> Lovely! So good to see some light colors as the days grow shorter





Moirai said:


> Another great shot! Love your GT Kelly!



Thank you beautiful people. Happy Friday :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147


DEAD! WOW! WOW! WOW! Kat, what a stunning look but again you wear everything so well.


periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin


OMG! I love this picture. Those two pieces are made for each other. GORGEOUS! 


eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480


Hellooooo neighbor! Stunning as always. The colors work so beautifully together. Is that a Louis shawl? If yes, what color is it? SOOOO drooling over it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank u so much weibandy [emoji8][emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> DEAD! WOW! WOW! WOW! Kat, what a stunning look but again you wear everything so well.
> 
> OMG! I love this picture. Those two pieces are made for each other. GORGEOUS!
> 
> Hellooooo neighbor! Stunning as always. The colors work so beautifully together. Is that a Louis shawl? If yes, what color is it? SOOOO drooling over it.



Thank u dear Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u r the sweetest! U r right this is Louis! the color is called Pomme d' Amour... Just a fancy name for red [emoji3]... And we both love red don't we.. Ur RC, periogirl's RH [emoji12]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much weibandy [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> Thank u dear Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u r the sweetest! U r right this is Louis! the color is called Pomme d' Amour... Just a fancy name for red [emoji3]... And we both love red don't we.. Ur RC, periogirl's RH [emoji12]



Thank you!  I am so trying it on this weekend. Red is my thing lol...closet full of neutrals with splash of red. Isn't it just a stunning color.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> DEAD! WOW! WOW! WOW! Kat, what a stunning look but again you wear everything so well.
> 
> OMG! I love this picture. Those two pieces are made for each other. GORGEOUS!
> 
> Hellooooo neighbor! Stunning as always. The colors work so beautifully together. Is that a Louis shawl? If yes, what color is it? SOOOO drooling over it.




Thanks Rami! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!  I am so trying it on this weekend. Red is my thing lol...closet full of neutrals with splash of red. Isn't it just a stunning color.




Very welcome! I hope u get it [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; it's such a perfect red! I am so in the mood to take out all my reds .. Shoes, bags, shawls... I totally share ur love for red [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480




Love everything![emoji173]&#65039;
Anything red gets my attention & this is perfect!
Wear all well!
(My husband has last week off soI have not had time to catch up.)


----------



## AvrilShower

Friday work outfit. Love my blue sapphire b!


----------



## AvrilShower

My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!


----------



## nadineluv

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin




Beautiful pairing [emoji257][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

AvrilShower said:


> Friday work outfit. Love my blue sapphire b!







AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!




[emoji7][emoji8][emoji39]


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> Friday work outfit. Love my blue sapphire b!




Love your Bleu Sapphire too!


----------



## periogirl28

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful pairing [emoji257][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Love everything![emoji173]&#65039;
> Anything red gets my attention & this is perfect!
> Wear all well!
> (My husband has last week off soI have not had time to catch up.)




Thank u dear Keren [emoji8][emoji8]! Love is one of my favorite colors too [emoji173]&#65039; This thread moves so fast that it does get difficult to keep up sometimes [emoji3][emoji3]! Hope u had  a great family time[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Friday work outfit. Love my blue sapphire b!







AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!




What a gorgeous bag AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and I absolutely love ur scarf! May I know which design this is pls? Is it 140 silk or CSGM? Thank u!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480



Love the red!!! Especially for the fall! Also love your twillies on your GP! Your scarf matches your GP so well! Beautiful!


----------



## AvrilShower

getbetterwithH said:


> Another GP, but I just realized I forgot the Twillies. Maybe next time.
> Very casual Friday afternoon, off to go shopping for xmas cookie ingredients with DD.



Very chic outfit for Xmas shopping!


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> Love your Bleu Sapphire too!



Thank you! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous bag AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and I absolutely love ur scarf! May I know which design this is pls? Is it 140 silk or CSGM? Thank u!



Thank you!
The scarf is called "Balade en Berline", 36" x 36", in green/gold color. I got it a few weeks ago from Madison store. Didn't see this color choice on their website. Hope this helps!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The scarf is called "Balade en Berline", 36" x 36", in green/gold color. I got it a few weeks ago from Madison store. Didn't see this color choice on their website. Hope this helps!




Super pretty! Thanks AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Love the red!!! Especially for the fall! Also love your twillies on your GP! Your scarf matches your GP so well! Beautiful!




Thank u so much  I am a red person too like u AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u dear Keren [emoji8][emoji8]! Love is one of my favorite colors too [emoji173]&#65039; This thread moves so fast that it does get difficult to keep up sometimes [emoji3][emoji3]! Hope u had  a great family time[emoji173]&#65039;




I may have asked before - what color is your GP?  I have rouge piment. 
I love yours!


----------



## Keren16

AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!




Happy Weekend[emoji106]
Beautiful bag & scarf to enjoy it[emoji7][emoji179]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I may have asked before - what color is your GP?  I have rouge piment.
> I love yours!




Mine is rouge duchess [emoji4] we have very similar taste Keren [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Mine is rouge duchess [emoji4] we have very similar taste Keren [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji6]




I know!


----------



## Love_Couture

AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!




Beautiful colors. Happy Friday and have a wonderful weekend! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480




Absolutely stunning. I still have the image of your photo last time when you tried to get a good angel of the boots and nearly fell off![emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

getbetterwithH said:


> Another GP, but I just realized I forgot the Twillies. Maybe next time.
> 
> Very casual Friday afternoon, off to go shopping for xmas cookie ingredients with DD.




Lovely GP. Hope you enjoyed your shopping  with DD. Xmas mood is all geared up.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Gorgeous!  As always.  Happy Friday...




Thank you dear Love_Couture.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! I am going to die laughing! I wish I could see PrestigeH's face when he sees this comment of ur Moirai[emoji3][emoji3]... Poor guy how does he ever sleep in peace since we spent all the time he is sleeping talking about him and his fabulous stable [emoji12]



I hope poor PrestigeH is not going to fall off either his bed or his chair when he reads these! [emoji16][emoji33]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> DEAD! WOW! WOW! WOW! Kat, what a stunning look but again you wear everything so well.



Thank you. Love you. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Friday work outfit. Love my blue sapphire b!







AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!



Lovely blue sapphire. It deserves to be seen wherever you go. [emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Absolutely stunning. I still have the image of your photo last time when you tried to get a good angel of the boots and nearly fell off![emoji16]



Hahahaha! Oh Kat u r the best!!! That's why this time I didn't even attempt taking a pic like that. Decided to take it sitting down[emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> I hope poor PrestigeH is not going to fall off either his bed or his chair when he reads these! [emoji16][emoji33]



Lol!!! I don't think he has been sleeping very well these days[emoji12]... We have given him so much anxiety [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I know!




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AvrilShower

Keren16 said:


> Happy Weekend[emoji106]
> Beautiful bag & scarf to enjoy it[emoji7][emoji179]



Thanks Keren. You too have a nice weekend!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!




Oh that bamboo edge over your BE bag, the best color combo !!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful colors. Happy Friday and have a wonderful weekend! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172][emoji170]



Thank you!!! You too have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely blue sapphire. It deserves to be seen wherever you go. [emoji170]



Totally agree Kat! Thank you & have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh that bamboo edge over your BE bag, the best color combo !!!



Thank you my dear!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha! Oh Kat u r the best!!! That's why this time I didn't even attempt taking a pic like that. Decided to take it sitting down[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Lol!!! I don't think he has been sleeping very well these days[emoji12]... We have given him so much anxiety [emoji6][emoji6]




Wise decision! With your love of red and Xmas gearing up, I'm happy to be able to see the boots more! [emoji152][emoji8]
Poor PrestigeH, no wonder I kept seeing his lights on till very late and can hear noise of his sewing machine(s)!! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Totally agree Kat! Thank you & have a nice weekend!!!




Thank you AvrilShower. You too. Btw forgot to mention that the lining of your B is perfect and love the pairing of that shawl with the pop of same green. [emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Wise decision! With your love of red and Xmas gearing up, I'm happy to be able too see the boots more! [emoji152][emoji8]
> Poor PrestigeH, no wonder I kept seeing his lights on till very late and can hear noise of his sewing machine(s)!! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Omg! Kat! I am laughing so hard!! Oh the image!!! I can't wait to hear how he slept last night[emoji12]

These H boots r definitely becoming my fav! Super comfy!!! U will get tired seeing them this winter [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Kat! I am laughing so hard!! Oh the image!!! I can't wait to hear how he slept last night[emoji12]
> 
> These H boots r definitely becoming my fav! Super comfy!!! U will get tired seeing them this winter [emoji16][emoji16]




Lol. Let's wait and see till he wakes up.[emoji33][emoji23] I (we) won't get tired of seeing your awesome mod shots with or without the booties. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!

Happy Friday !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Let's wait and see till he wakes up.[emoji33][emoji23] I (we) won't get tired of seeing your awesome mod shots with or without the booties. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Oh Kat I totally ADORE AND LOVE U[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3193811
> 
> 
> Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!
> 
> Happy Friday !




Totally not messy! U tied it really well chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039; love this color!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat I totally ADORE AND LOVE U[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank u!




Xmas is approaching and love is in the air!! HUGS+KISSES [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3193811
> 
> 
> Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!
> 
> Happy Friday !



It looks perfectly fabulous to me!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Wise decision! With your love of red and Xmas gearing up, I'm happy to be able to see the boots more! [emoji152][emoji8]
> Poor PrestigeH, no wonder I kept seeing his lights on till very late and can hear noise of his sewing machine(s)!! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Kat! I am laughing so hard!! Oh the image!!! I can't wait to hear how he slept last night[emoji12]
> 
> My SM has said she's hopeful I'll get a rodeo before Christmas ... maybe she's placed an order with PrestigeH [emoji6] best keep that sewing machine wheel turning!!


----------



## ellietilly

Not sure why my message above has only quoted Kat, in reply to eternallove4bag too!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Kat! I am laughing so hard!! Oh the image!!! I can't wait to hear how he slept last night[emoji12]





ellietilly said:


> My SM has said she's hopeful I'll get a rodeo before Christmas ... maybe she's placed an order with PrestigeH [emoji6] best keep that sewing machine wheel turning!!



Lol. That's a wonderful news from your SM. a sweet Xmas present for yourself! Crossing my fingers and toes for you ellietilly. Hope to see your reveal soon. 
PrestigeH is working extremely hard these days to keep up with his backlog orders!![emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Not sure why my message above has only quoted Kat, in reply to eternallove4bag too!!



No worries. The QUOTE / UNQUOTE got lost somewhere laughing too!![emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480




Morning. Rise and shine. Love ur GP. Looks so good without a rodeo too. Gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> I'll bring the truck, haha!




[emoji30][emoji31][emoji30][emoji31] Not enough. Bring a ferry. [emoji317][emoji12][emoji317][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

getbetterwithH said:


> Another GP, but I just realized I forgot the Twillies. Maybe next time.
> 
> Very casual Friday afternoon, off to go shopping for xmas cookie ingredients with DD.




Enjoy your Christmas shopping. GP looks so good too without a rodeo. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Friday work outfit. Love my blue sapphire b!




Nice blue. Have a great Friday.


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!




Great pairing.


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3193811
> 
> 
> Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!
> 
> Happy Friday !




Have a great Friday. TGIF. Great scarf.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. That's a wonderful news from your SM. a sweet Xmas present for yourself! Crossing my fingers and toes for you ellietilly. Hope to see your reveal soon.
> PrestigeH is working extremely hard these days to keep up with his backlog orders!![emoji16]




You beauties are soooo funny. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I am lining up for a [emoji206]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I hope poor PrestigeH is not going to fall off either his bed or his chair when he reads these! [emoji16][emoji33]




Morning Beautiful. Ha ha. My door is open. Come in. [emoji317][emoji81][emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> Not sure why my message above has only quoted Kat, in reply to eternallove4bag too!!



Hehehe I got the message dear ellietilly [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. That's a wonderful news from your SM. a sweet Xmas present for yourself! Crossing my fingers and toes for you ellietilly. Hope to see your reveal soon.
> PrestigeH is working extremely hard these days to keep up with his backlog orders!![emoji16]



Omg! Ladies u all r just what the doctor ordered!!! Lots of love and laughter in my life will miraculously cure me of all stress and worries [emoji3][emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> No worries. The QUOTE / UNQUOTE got lost somewhere laughing too!![emoji23]



Hehehe!!! Ur comment had me in splits again Kat. " it got lost laughing too" ? Hahahaha!!! Omg! [emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Morning. Rise and shine. Love ur GP. Looks so good without a rodeo too. Gorgeous.



Good morning dear PrestigeH! Another nice try but not falling for it [emoji12] imagine any of ur gorgeous rodeos on it especially the black one :dreamland: u r the most wanted man for ur FABULOUS COLLECTION [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; u r such a sweetheart that in time u will distribute all ur gorgeous rodeos to us [emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> [emoji30][emoji31][emoji30][emoji31] Not enough. Bring a ferry. [emoji317][emoji12][emoji317][emoji12]




We r dying to know! Did u have a sleepless night PrestigeH[emoji12] u were the most talked about[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> You beauties are soooo funny. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I am lining up for a [emoji206]




Yayy the more the merrier. I can see PrestigeH is sweating big time now! [emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha! Oh Kat u r the best!!! That's why this time I didn't even attempt taking a pic like that. Decided to take it sitting down[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! I don't think he has been sleeping very well these days[emoji12]... We have given him so much anxiety [emoji6][emoji6]




No anxiety. Just panic attack. Lol &#129299;&#129303;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy your Christmas shopping. GP looks so good too without a rodeo. [emoji12]




Hahahaha? Really? Trying to evade another one[emoji23][emoji23]?


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wise decision! With your love of red and Xmas gearing up, I'm happy to be able to see the boots more! [emoji152][emoji8]
> Poor PrestigeH, no wonder I kept seeing his lights on till very late and can hear noise of his sewing machine(s)!! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Ha ha this is so funny. Love this one. Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> No anxiety. Just panic attack. Lol &#129299;&#129303;




Omg!! If I wasn't in public I would seriously start rolling around on the floor laughing .. Alas decorum prevents me from doing it plus the thought that people may call one of the loony hospitals to take me away [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! Kat! I am laughing so hard!! Oh the image!!! I can't wait to hear how he slept last night[emoji12]
> 
> My SM has said she's hopeful I'll get a rodeo before Christmas ... maybe she's placed an order with PrestigeH [emoji6] best keep that sewing machine wheel turning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u get one for Christmas. &#129299;[emoji12]. Now I am tempted again. I shall try my luck again. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. That's a wonderful news from your SM. a sweet Xmas present for yourself! Crossing my fingers and toes for you ellietilly. Hope to see your reveal soon.
> PrestigeH is working extremely hard these days to keep up with his backlog orders!![emoji16]




Actually Kat has been very kind and helping me too. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> You beauties are soooo funny. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I am lining up for a [emoji206]




Love_Couture. Come on. You are supposed to be on my side. Are you? [emoji7][emoji76][emoji7][emoji76][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe I got the message dear ellietilly [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! Ladies u all r just what the doctor ordered!!! Lots of love and laughter in my life will miraculously cure me of all stress and worries [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe!!! Ur comment had me in splits again Kat. " it got lost laughing too" ? Hahahaha!!! Omg! [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning dear PrestigeH! Another nice try but not falling for it [emoji12] imagine any of ur gorgeous rodeos on it especially the black one :dreamland: u r the most wanted man for ur FABULOUS COLLECTION [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; u r such a sweetheart that in time u will distribute all ur gorgeous rodeos to us [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We r dying to know! Did u have a sleepless night PrestigeH[emoji12] u were the most talked about[emoji3][emoji3]




Ha ha very soon all the beautiful ladies here will not want to hear my name here. They will be tired of all these. [emoji24][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha very soon all the beautiful ladies here will not want to hear my name here. They will be tired of all these. [emoji24][emoji23]




No way! U r so sweet!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha very soon all the beautiful ladies here will not want to hear my name here. They will be tired of all these. [emoji24][emoji23]




My dearest neighbour, you are the most "wanted" and "chased after" sweet person on this thread! 
Yes I have helped you day and night at your sewing machine, working my butt off. I don't even have time to pop into H wonderland.[emoji37] Hope I'll get double Xmas bonus for my extra hard work!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> My dearest neighbour, you are the most "wanted" and "chased after" sweet person on this thread!
> Yes I have helped you day and night at your sewing machine, working my butt off. I don't even have time to pop into H wonderland.[emoji37] Hope I'll get double Xmas bonus for my extra hard work!




Hahaha! There I go laughing again! Guys u r the BEST!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> My dearest neighbour, you are the most "wanted" and "chased after" sweet person on this thread!
> Yes I have helped you day and night at your sewing machine, working my butt off. I don't even have time to pop into H wonderland.[emoji37] Hope I'll get double Xmas bonus for my extra hard work!




Ha ha. U can have a sewing machine. Lol [emoji8][emoji76]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. U can have a sewing machine. Lol [emoji8][emoji76]




OMG you want me to work whole year round? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji24]
I'd better quickly post some quick random action shot now before we all get spank spank spank! Clic H black in RG and White in YG. (*some distraction for our great fun! Now we can get back to PrestigeH's sewing workshop!!)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG you want me to work whole year round? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji24]
> I'd better quickly post some quick random action shot now before we all get spank spank spank! Clic H black in RG and White in YG. (*some distraction for our great fun! Now we can get back to PrestigeH's sewing workshop!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193912




Nice bracelets. So coincidental. Wow.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Nice bracelets. So coincidental. Wow.




Thanks. Two great minds work so hard together like partners in crime!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923



Awesome!! Wish you the same. 
You are one sweet, "brave" guy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923


Love them all


----------



## PrestigeH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love them all




Thank you very much Loukpeach. [emoji3]


----------



## HGT

Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]




Such a classic B30. It looks perfect on you. Please enjoy it in the best of health for years to come. Nothing wrong taking it as your best love! She deserves it. You are one lucky girl! Just in time for Xmas!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]




Very well matched. I am sure your other purses will understand. Enjoy yourself. [emoji3]


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Gris T in action.
> 
> Just imagine a snatched Ahemmmm ... I mean borrowed rodeo on it from PrestigeH.


Love Gris T


Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147



Such a fabulous look Kat. Casually elegant.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917



Seriously? How did you get a matching rodeo for that gorgeous bag. So fabulous together.


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin



Love the outfit. The color of your B is perfect for Fall.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Seriously? How did you get a matching rodeo for that gorgeous bag. So fabulous together.




Ha ha thank you Megt. Lots of asking and 'begging'. [emoji3]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a classic B30. It looks perfect on you. Please enjoy it in the best of health for years to come. Nothing wrong taking it as your best love! She deserves it. You are one lucky girl! Just in time for Xmas!




Thanks my dear Kat!  I am one lucky girl!!!The story behind this bag sure made it very special, hence become my favorite! [emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Very well matched. I am sure your other purses will understand. Enjoy yourself. [emoji3]




Thanks PrestigeH.  You are so kind!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480


You look fantastic. I love this look. 



getbetterwithH said:


> Another GP, but I just realized I forgot the Twillies. Maybe next time.
> Very casual Friday afternoon, off to go shopping for xmas cookie ingredients with DD.


Adorable.


AvrilShower said:


> Friday work outfit. Love my blue sapphire b!


I love your blue sapphire too. Beautiful color.


AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!


You are ready to go. Love the shawl and bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Such a fabulous look Kat. Casually elegant.



Thank you Meg.


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3193811
> 
> 
> Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!
> 
> Happy Friday !


I love this. The knot is perfect. Great color too.


Kat.Lee said:


> OMG you want me to work whole year round? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji24]
> I'd better quickly post some quick random action shot now before we all get spank spank spank! Clic H black in RG and White in YG. (*some distraction for our great fun! Now we can get back to PrestigeH's sewing workshop!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193912


Great bracelets. 


PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923



Seriously you have the most awesome stuff. Love everything.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Thanks my dear Kat!  I am one lucky girl!!!The story behind this bag sure made it very special, hence become my favorite! [emoji8]



I totally relate to that. It came to you at such s sensitive timing. Special story and special friends behind it makes you cherish it more. Enjoy it and look forward to seeing many mod shots from you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Great bracelets.




Thanks meg.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I love this. The knot is perfect. Great color too.
> 
> 
> 
> Great bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously you have the most awesome stuff. Love everything.




Thank you Megt. U r so sweet. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



This look is a knockout!  Stunning!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989




Stunning as always. Have A wonderful weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989




Sexy outfit. Excellent match. Beautiful Saturday and Beautiful Kat.


----------



## Kyokei

Playing around with some different knots as I've gotten too comfortable with my 2-3 "go to" ways to tie the H scarves. My very lovely SA taught me this one and I tried it out. It's a flower.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Playing around with some different knots as I've gotten too comfortable with my 2-3 "go to" ways to tie the H scarves. My very lovely SA taught me this one and I tried it out. It's a flower.




Creative. Looks great. Enjoy.


----------



## AvrilShower

nadineluv said:


> [emoji7][emoji8][emoji39]



&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989




Dear Kat,

Awesome outfit!  LOVE the 2nd shot, so cool & the Rodeo and your unicorn are perfectly matched!  Fainted!


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Creative. Looks great. Enjoy.



Thank you, PrestigeH!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



Love every piece you wear Kat! Have a great Saturday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3193811
> 
> 
> Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!
> 
> Happy Friday !


Your scarf looks very elegant! And comfortable!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG you want me to work whole year round? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji24]
> I'd better quickly post some quick random action shot now before we all get spank spank spank! Clic H black in RG and White in YG. (*some distraction for our great fun! Now we can get back to PrestigeH's sewing workshop!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193912



WOWOWOWOW! Beautiful!


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923



Wooooooooooow! Amazing your collection is simply amazing!


----------



## AvrilShower

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]



Nice outfit lady! Black B with GHW goes with everything!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Wooooooooooow! Amazing your collection is simply amazing!




Thank you AvrilShower. Have an amazing weekend. [emoji3]


----------



## Love_Couture

Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036




The Kelly is so beautiful. Envy eyes. [emoji3]


----------



## louboutal

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480




Love the red!! Beautiful outfit!


----------



## AvrilShower

megt10 said:


> You look fantastic. I love this look.
> 
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> I love your blue sapphire too. Beautiful color.
> 
> You are ready to go. Love the shawl and bag.


Thank you megt10! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much  I am a red person too like u AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Yeah!!! Red is women's true friend &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



My jaw just dropped! Beautiful love_couture! Have a beautiful weekend!


----------



## AvrilShower

Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



Is your Kelly Rubis Epsom? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> The Kelly is so beautiful. Envy eyes. [emoji3]



Thank you very much PrestigeH.


----------



## Love_Couture

AvrilShower said:


> My jaw just dropped! Beautiful love_couture! Have a beautiful weekend!





AvrilShower said:


> Is your Kelly Rubis Epsom? Thanks for sharing!



Thank you very much AvrilShower.  It is a K28 Rouge H in Sombrero leather.


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> This look is a knockout!  Stunning!







Love_Couture said:


> Stunning as always. Have A wonderful weekend. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]







PrestigeH said:


> Sexy outfit. Excellent match. Beautiful Saturday and Beautiful Kat.







HGT said:


> Dear Kat,
> 
> Awesome outfit!  LOVE the 2nd shot, so cool & the Rodeo and your unicorn are perfectly matched!  Fainted!







AvrilShower said:


> Love every piece you wear Kat! Have a great Saturday!







AvrilShower said:


> WOWOWOWOW! Beautiful!




Thank you all dear friends. You are all very generous and awesome!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036




Love your outfit. Love the neat and chic look. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Playing around with some different knots as I've gotten too comfortable with my 2-3 "go to" ways to tie the H scarves. My very lovely SA taught me this one and I tried it out. It's a flower.



Lovely way to tie the silk. Very pretty!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Colvert K32 out today. Happy Friday to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193147



Beautiful combination of blues ! KAT you look amazing!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



Gorgeous K ! Great look!


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]



Stunning B!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> My malachite OOTD. Great day to everyone.
> View attachment 3192917



This is very beautiful color! Amazing PrestigeH!


----------



## ari

birkin10600 said:


> Wow! love love this look!



Thank you birkin10600!)))


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



Rami I absolutely love this ! Perfect!


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin



beautiful



Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



is this rouge H? great pic!

all the rouge Hs i've been seeing is making me want one ... dangit


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



Love it !!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin



Lovely autumn, loving collection 







eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480



U rock it from top to toes


----------



## HPassion

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



Luv everything you're wearing! (And thanks for your kind pm last time.)


----------



## atomic110

getbetterwithH said:


> Another GP, but I just realized I forgot the Twillies. Maybe next time.
> Very casual Friday afternoon, off to go shopping for xmas cookie ingredients with DD.



Sometime a Casual Friday 
is the best Friday.. enjoy ur baking!






AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!



Happy weekend!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AvrilShower said:


> Your scarf looks very elegant! And comfortable!





megt10 said:


> I love this. The knot is perfect. Great color too.
> 
> Thanks *AvrilShower & megt*.  I love a men's scarf from H once in a while, so simple and easy to put together.
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kat* - Your outfit matches your unicorn K so well.  This is your new love !! Don't forget Ms. Colvert K !!
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing around with some different knots as I've gotten too comfortable with my 2-3 "go to" ways to tie the H scarves. My very lovely SA taught me this one and I tried it out. It's a flower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love_Couture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Love_Couture*- That is one of the most difficult knots to learn.  You look great.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> This is very beautiful color! Amazing PrestigeH!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3193811
> 
> 
> Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!
> 
> Happy Friday !



Very nice scarf and love the knot


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha very soon all the beautiful ladies here will not want to hear my name here. They will be tired of all these. [emoji24][emoji23]



Not until we got ur rodeo, lol...


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923



Great weekend ahead!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG you want me to work whole year round? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji24]
> I'd better quickly post some quick random action shot now before we all get spank spank spank! Clic H black in RG and White in YG. (*some distraction for our great fun! Now we can get back to PrestigeH's sewing workshop!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193912


True true true.. 
Nice pair


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]



Looking very stylish for shopping


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



Happy weekend too! Always feel very delightful to see ms.unicorn


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



Love ur look, stunning K! Happy weekend


----------



## atomic110

Just a simple one piece because I can't wait to go down H store now to pick up my 'new baby'... can't wait to see what my Santa Claus is preparing for me &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Not until we got ur rodeo, lol...







atomic110 said:


> Just a simple one piece because I can't wait to go down H store now to pick up my 'new baby'... can't wait to see what my Santa Claus is preparing for me [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Thank you Atomic. Good luck. Please post when u r ready. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



Wonderful Kelly , amsizing color !


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



Its super fun and inspirational to start New day with your pictures!
Great sence of style !


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> Playing around with some different knots as I've gotten too comfortable with my 2-3 "go to" ways to tie the H scarves. My very lovely SA taught me this one and I tried it out. It's a flower.



Thats unusual knot &#128525;&#128525;looks super!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923



Wow! Every time I see your shots I keep thinking it's best ever combination, and then next one is even better &#128514;&#128514;
I wish I could live in your closet !


----------



## Bobmops

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]



Totally understand you ! It's a perfect bag !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Every time I see your shots I keep thinking it's best ever combination, and then next one is even better [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> I wish I could live in your closet !




You are so kind and sweet. Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3193811
> 
> 
> Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!
> 
> Happy Friday !


Wow !!! I was thinking of buying this scarf &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;is it comfy and practical ? 
Can it be used as shawl around shoulders ? )


----------



## Kyokei

Bobmops said:


> Thats unusual knot &#128525;&#128525;looks super!



Thank you!



Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely way to tie the silk. Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> is this rouge H? great pic!
> 
> all the rouge Hs i've been seeing is making me want one ... dangit





atomic110 said:


> Lovely autumn, loving collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U rock it from top to toes



Thank you both!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Atomic. Good luck. Please post when u r ready. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



&#128518; yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread &#128516;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [emoji38] yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread [emoji1]




Wow wow wow. I need to be your friend. [emoji3]. That's one gorgeous bag.


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> Just a simple one piece because I can't wait to go down H store now to pick up my 'new baby'... can't wait to see what my Santa Claus is preparing for me &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


love the pop of red


atomic110 said:


> &#65533;&#65533; yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread &#65533;&#65533;



oh how nice to have an early present! it's gorgeous and congratulations.



Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



very lovely, love the colours



Kyokei said:


> Playing around with some different knots as I've gotten too comfortable with my 2-3 "go to" ways to tie the H scarves. My very lovely SA taught me this one and I tried it out. It's a flower.



very pretty



PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923



fabulous!



HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]


ghw and black is gorgeous and you wear it well


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> love the pop of red
> 
> 
> oh how nice to have an early present! it's gorgeous and congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely, love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> fabulous!
> 
> 
> ghw and black is gorgeous and you wear it well




Thank you Loves [emoji3]


----------



## loves

*i am only catching up till here, sorry if i missed out on other pictures, too fast this thread..*



getbetterwithH said:


> Another GP, but I just realized I forgot the Twillies. Maybe next time.
> Very casual Friday afternoon, off to go shopping for xmas cookie ingredients with DD.



casual at its best, love your top too xoxo



eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480



you look so cozy and chic



AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!



gorgeous colours avril, love it



chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3193811
> 
> 
> Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!
> 
> Happy Friday !



clean simple and chic


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Beautiful combination of blues ! KAT you look amazing!







HPassion said:


> Luv everything you're wearing! (And thanks for your kind pm last time.)


Thank you HPassion. My pleasure with the PM. [emoji2][emoji8]




chkpfbeliever said:


> *Kat* - Your outfit matches your unicorn K so well.  This is your new love !! Don't forget Ms. Colvert K !!



Thank you chkpfbeliever. They are equally important to me. [emoji4][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> True true true..
> Nice pair







atomic110 said:


> Happy weekend too! Always feel very delightful to see ms.unicorn



Thank you atomic. [emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> Its super fun and inspirational to start New day with your pictures!
> 
> Great sence of style !



You are sweet. Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> very lovely, love the colours



Thank you so much loves. Too fast this thread! [emoji2][emoji8]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

atomic110 said:


> [emoji38] yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread [emoji1]




First time seeing this design in black !!! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]congrats !!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> [emoji38] yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread [emoji1]




WOWOW. You were out with an awesome Constance. Now came back with this beauty. Love it! You are one lucky girl. HUGE congrats.


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> [emoji38] yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread [emoji1]




Love love love!


----------



## periogirl28

Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.
> 
> View attachment 3194173
> 
> View attachment 3194175



Well match for a cold day


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wow wow wow. I need to be your friend. [emoji3]. That's one gorgeous bag.



Haha... * PrestigeH*, thought u wan more sewing machine ? We all in this TPF are H friends forever~




loves said:


> love the pop of red
> 
> 
> oh how nice to have an early present! it's gorgeous and congratulations.



Thank you * loves*





chkpfbeliever said:


> First time seeing this design in black !!! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]congrats !!



It's in Noir/Blue Indigo color, very nice~






Kat.Lee said:


> WOWOW. You were out with an awesome Constance. Now came back with this beauty. Love it! You are one lucky girl. HUGE congrats.




thanks again * Kat *... I'm grateful with what I have. And thanks for letting me share it with u all




periogirl28 said:


> Love love love!



Thanks thanks thanks !


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.
> 
> View attachment 3194173
> 
> View attachment 3194175



very stylish perio. love the booties, they're on my wishlist


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> very stylish perio. love the booties, they're on my wishlist




Do come and be my twin or cousin!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Well match for a cold day




Gosh I am not getting my notifications. Thanks!


----------



## Moirai

getbetterwithH said:


> Another GP, but I just realized I forgot the Twillies. Maybe next time.
> Very casual Friday afternoon, off to go shopping for xmas cookie ingredients with DD.



Great casual look! Have fun baking!



AvrilShower said:


> Friday work outfit. Love my blue sapphire b!



Your B is beautiful as is the scarf!



chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3193811
> 
> Weather got down to the 40s today so bringing out the Faconnee Grand H out. Apologies for the messy knot. I need our dear MYH's help !!
> Happy Friday !



This scarf looks so luxurious. Lovely color and beautiful on you.



HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]



Beautiful classic B! Love it with ghw. Looks perfect on you.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Do come and be my twin or cousin!




Soon soon [emoji38]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.
> 
> View attachment 3194173
> 
> View attachment 3194175




Nice purple. Beautiful


----------



## PrestigeH

Ha ha. Surprise. U will not believe. Charmssss. Don't scold me. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> &#128518; yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread &#128516;


Congrats on this beauty!!! Perfect on you!



periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.
> View attachment 3194173
> 
> View attachment 3194175



You look gorgeous and chic! Love everything! 



atomic110 said:


> Just a simple one piece because I can't wait to go down H store now to pick up my 'new baby'... can't wait to see what my Santa Claus is preparing for me &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


Lovely! Young and so pretty! 



Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



Love your beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Playing around with some different knots as I've gotten too comfortable with my 2-3 "go to" ways to tie the H scarves. My very lovely SA taught me this one and I tried it out. It's a flower.



Beautifully tied! This cw looks gorgeous on you. Like the edginess shown with the tattoo.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989





Kat.Lee said:


> OMG you want me to work whole year round? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji24]
> I'd better quickly post some quick random action shot now before we all get spank spank spank! Clic H black in RG and White in YG. (*some distraction for our great fun! Now we can get back to PrestigeH's sewing workshop!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193912



You look gorgeous as always! Love the whole look! Beautiful jacket and that special K. 
Haha, quick thinking with the action post. You guys are having too much fun while I'm working. The bracelets are beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Surprise. U will not believe. Charmssss. Don't scold me. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]
> View attachment 3194201





PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923





PrestigeH said:


> [emoji30][emoji31][emoji30][emoji31] Not enough. Bring a ferry. [emoji317][emoji12][emoji317][emoji12]



More?!!! We need a super tanker, not a ferry! Those are some gorgeous stuff you have there, my friend who shares with his friends.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> More?!!! We need a super tanker, not a ferry! Those are some gorgeous stuff you have there, my friend who shares with his friends.




Ha ha I am so lucky. Will post tomorrow. Thank u very much.


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Surprise. U will not believe. Charmssss. Don't scold me. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]
> View attachment 3194201



Reveal pls!!!! But for your own safety, if it's another rodeo in the bag, best to hide it from us all!  Or change all your locks tonight!


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> Reveal pls!!!! But for your own safety, if it's another rodeo in the bag, best to hide it from us all!  Or change all your locks tonight!




Thank you MrsWYK. Yes I will when I am back. I mean I will change my locks. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Beautifully tied! This cw looks gorgeous on you. Like the edginess shown with the tattoo.



Thank you so much, Moirai!


----------



## getbetterwithH

loves said:


> *i am only catching up till here, sorry if i missed out on other pictures, too fast this thread..*
> 
> 
> 
> casual at its best, love your top too xoxo
> 
> Thx. Saw it and had to have it. Major lipstick lover


----------



## princess621

periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.
> 
> View attachment 3194173
> 
> View attachment 3194175



Love the boots! !


----------



## Kyokei

loves said:


> love the pop of red
> 
> 
> oh how nice to have an early present! it's gorgeous and congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely, love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> fabulous!
> 
> 
> ghw and black is gorgeous and you wear it well



Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG you want me to work whole year round? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji24]
> I'd better quickly post some quick random action shot now before we all get spank spank spank! Clic H black in RG and White in YG. (*some distraction for our great fun! Now we can get back to PrestigeH's sewing workshop!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193912



Kat he is such a taskmaster and with the growing demand PrestigeH will probably make u work all year around [emoji12] our appetite for rodeos r insatiable [emoji3]

Thank u for posting the RG and YG together!!! They look fabulous!!!! I wasn't thinking of mixing them and now u have given me a fab tip[emoji8][emoji8] thank u so much my dear! I used to mix YG with WG and after seeing ur pics I am ready to throw RG in the mix [emoji7][emoji7]too 



PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923




Good morning PrestigeH [emoji4] Omg!!! Ur collection of rodeos, bags and bracelets r  GORGEOUS! If I were u I would spend my days just staring and admiring that fabulous collection of urs [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin



Wow, that's one of the most-beautiful colors in a B I have ever seen!


----------



## marbella8

atomic110 said:


> &#128518; yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread &#128516;



I love the Ghillies and in a 32, perfect!


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]



U look so beautifully chic HGT! Love ur B30[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



what a beautiful start to my day Kat[emoji7][emoji7]!!! Such fabulous shots to inspire me!! My god lady u can make jeans look so beautifully dressed up [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; PURE PERFECTION as always!!! Ur box K is STUNNING!!


----------



## marbella8

Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



Simply lovely!


----------



## marbella8

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



Kat- I have to say I have never been fond of the tri-color Kellys, but after seeing this photo, it is stunning (but then again you would probably make a cardboard box look stunning with your great style &#128521, but seriously this is such a beautiful and unique bag and love how your polish matches it!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Kat he is such a taskmaster and with the growing demand PrestigeH will probably make u work all year around [emoji12] our appetite for rodeos r insatiable [emoji3]
> 
> Thank u for posting the RG and YG together!!! They look fabulous!!!! I wasn't thinking of mixing them and now u have given me a fab tip[emoji8][emoji8] thank u so much my dear! I used to mix YG with WG and after seeing ur pics I am ready to throw RG in the mix [emoji7][emoji7]too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning PrestigeH [emoji4] Omg!!! Ur collection of rodeos, bags and bracelets r  GORGEOUS! If I were u I would spend my days just staring and admiring that fabulous collection of urs [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




A very Good Morning eternallove4bag. [emoji3][emoji76][emoji8]


----------



## marbella8

AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!



Oh, I have to agree with you bleu sapphire is my favorite- darker- H blue! Gorgeous, gorgeous bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Playing around with some different knots as I've gotten too comfortable with my 2-3 "go to" ways to tie the H scarves. My very lovely SA taught me this one and I tried it out. It's a flower.



Beautifully executed Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! That's a pretty amazing knots!! U ladies really rock at this!!! I need to learn how to tie such beautiful knots too!



Love_Couture said:


> Took a little walk after lunch today.  Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3194036



Oh my!!! U look STUNNING Love_Couture with ur gorgeous K my dear[emoji7][emoji7] I love RH[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Just a simple one piece because I can't wait to go down H store now to pick up my 'new baby'... can't wait to see what my Santa Claus is preparing for me [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



So pretty atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that's one  stunning C!! Love ur outfit too!!!



atomic110 said:


> [emoji38] yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread [emoji1]



Oooooh u got the best Xmas gift atomic110!!! What a beauty!!! Many many congrats [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.
> 
> View attachment 3194173
> 
> View attachment 3194175




Oh periogirl I just LOVE LOVE LOVE the way u style everything! What a gorgeous dress and that color of ur So Kelly is so beautiful!!! I am a purple gal [emoji171][emoji171]

Btw r these boots comfy? I have been eyeing them for a while now [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Surprise. U will not believe. Charmssss. Don't scold me. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]
> View attachment 3194201



ANOTHER??? I think at this rate we will have our own PrestigeH store!!! Omg!!! Super happy for u and for us who have our eyes on ur rapidly expanding collection [emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> A very Good Morning eternallove4bag. [emoji3][emoji76][emoji8]




Super good morning dear!!! I see u r giving us more choices to choose from [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> ANOTHER??? I think at this rate we will have our own PrestigeH store!!! Omg!!! Super happy for u and for us who have our eyes on ur rapidly expanding collection [emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super good morning dear!!! I see u r giving us more choices to choose from [emoji8][emoji8]




&#129299;[emoji317]&#129299;[emoji317] Thank u. U r so kind. I still got a very very long way to go. Lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> You look fantastic. I love this look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your blue sapphire too. Beautiful color.
> 
> 
> 
> You are ready to go. Love the shawl and bag.



Thank u so much meg[emoji8][emoji8] hope ur foot is feeling better 



louboutal said:


> Love the red!! Beautiful outfit!



Thank u dear louboutal[emoji173]&#65039; don't u just love the holiday season with all the Reds around[emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Lovely autumn, loving collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U rock it from top to toes



Thank u so much atomic110[emoji173]&#65039; u r super sweet!!



loves said:


> *i am only catching up till here, sorry if i missed out on other pictures, too fast this thread..*
> 
> 
> 
> casual at its best, love your top too xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> you look so cozy and chic
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous colours avril, love it
> 
> 
> 
> clean simple and chic




Thank u dear loves


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.
> 
> View attachment 3194173
> 
> View attachment 3194175




All lovely, great dress too


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480



Amazing combination! Lexie boots are so cute!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Taking inspiration from a neighbour's home
> View attachment 3193339
> View attachment 3193340
> 
> 
> Rouge H Box Birkin



Stunning!!! I would love to see the whole outfit)))


----------



## ari

AvrilShower said:


> My bag and scarf sit on my work desk, so ready for weekend!



Amazing!!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Surprise. U will not believe. Charmssss. Don't scold me. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]
> View attachment 3194201



Wow... can't wait to see it... again...


----------



## luxlover

It's a matching kind of weekend. New nail color to match my bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wow... can't wait to see it... again...




Ha ha we are both blessed today. Ur K Ghillies still on my mind. Once again, congrats!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3194414
> 
> 
> It's a matching kind of weekend. New nail color to match my bag.




Nice matching nails. Love everything in the pic.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.



love the dress..soo pretty!



atomic110 said:


> Just a simple one piece because I can't wait to go down H store now to pick up my 'new baby'... can't wait to see what my Santa Claus is preparing for me



very nice constance..



atomic110 said:


> &#128518; yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread &#128516;



congrats...we are non-identical twins on the ghillie


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923



Love the blues


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



Love seeing this bag Kat!! Great outfit!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Congrats on this beauty!!! Perfect on you!
> 
> 
> Lovely! Young and so pretty!




so sweet of u * Moirai *, thank you






marbella8 said:


> I love the Ghillies and in a 32, perfect!




me too~ thank you *marbella8 *






eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that's one  stunning C!! Love ur outfit too!!!
> 
> Oooooh u got the best Xmas gift atomic110!!! What a beauty!!! Many many congrats [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



U r always such a sweety n kind with ur comments *eternallove *! Big big thx!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Love the blues




Morning Ari. Thank you and have a great weekend.


----------



## AvrilShower

marbella8 said:


> Oh, I have to agree with you bleu sapphire is my favorite- darker- H blue! Gorgeous, gorgeous bag!



Thanks! The bag changes color over different light, under sun light it could be quite bright, then it looks quite dark without light. Amazing blue, I have a Chanel has similar effect as well. Love them.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

princess621 said:


> Love the boots! !



Thank you! 



marbella8 said:


> Wow, that's one of the most-beautiful colors in a B I have ever seen!



Oh I say, that's super kind of you. There are just so many lovely bags and accessories on this thread. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Beautifully executed Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! That's a pretty amazing knots!! U ladies really rock at this!!! I need to learn how to tie such beautiful knots too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!!! U look STUNNING Love_Couture with ur gorgeous K my dear[emoji7][emoji7] I love RH[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that's one  stunning C!! Love ur outfit too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh u got the best Xmas gift atomic110!!! What a beauty!!! Many many congrats [emoji122]&#55356;&#57340;[emoji122]&#55356;&#57340;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh periogirl I just LOVE LOVE LOVE the way u style everything! What a gorgeous dress and that color of ur So Kelly is so beautiful!!! I am a purple gal [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> Btw r these boots comfy? I have been eyeing them for a while now [emoji6]



Thank so for your ever kind and encouraging comments! 
Yes the boots are comfy, but to be honest I prefer wearing my Jumpings. 



ellietilly said:


> All lovely, great dress too



Thank you! 



ari said:


> Stunning!!! I would love to see the whole outfit)))



 sweet ari! 



chincac said:


> love the dress..soo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> very nice constance..
> 
> 
> 
> congrats...we are non-identical twins on the ghillie



Thank you Chincac, missing your action pics?!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Just a simple one piece because I can't wait to go down H store now to pick up my 'new baby'... can't wait to see what my Santa Claus is preparing for me &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Beautiful!


----------



## AvrilShower

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3194414
> 
> 
> It's a matching kind of weekend. New nail color to match my bag.



Gorgeous!!! Have a fun weekend!


----------



## atomic110

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3194414
> 
> 
> It's a matching kind of weekend. New nail color to match my bag.



Happy matching make happy weekend! Love ur manicure match ur bag, and ur big cute furry charm too


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> &#128518; yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread &#128516;



Great X-mas present! Congrats!


----------



## AvrilShower

ari said:


> Amazing!!



Thank you Ari! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## periogirl28

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3194414
> 
> 
> It's a matching kind of weekend. New nail color to match my bag.



Perfect match and super cute charm!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.
> 
> View attachment 3194173
> 
> View attachment 3194175



Gorgeous pairing again! Love the dress!


----------



## AvrilShower

atomic110 said:


> &#128518; yeah! My own Xmas present come early ! will share it with others via 'my last purchase' thread &#128516;



Those ghillies make me feel so lady! Oh my they are just beautiful! Have fun with it!!!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Gorgeous pairing again! Love the dress!



Thank you again. Look forward to your Chanel Cruise picks matched with your Hermes!


----------



## AvrilShower

atomic110 said:


> Just a simple one piece because I can't wait to go down H store now to pick up my 'new baby'... can't wait to see what my Santa Claus is preparing for me &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



So classic yet chic! Have a fun weekend! Eyeing on your gorgeous H!


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> Definitely cold today. H hat, Anemone So Kelly and Joyeuse booties.
> 
> View attachment 3194173
> 
> View attachment 3194175



You look amazing lady! Have a great weekend!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha we are both blessed today. Ur K Ghillies still on my mind. Once again, congrats!!!!!



Haha, thanks ! I'm still on e moon...
Ur rodeo family is also occupied my mind and make me making this shot today... but can't compare it with ur big family


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Surprise. U will not believe. Charmssss. Don't scold me. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]
> View attachment 3194201



Oh my, what are in those beautiful orange boxes???
A scarf, a pair of shoes and 2 charmsssss???


----------



## HGT

atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks ! I'm still on e moon...
> Ur rodeo family is also occupied my mind and make me making this shot today... but can't compare it with ur big family




Lovely Rodeo collections!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you * ari *, wishing u a great weekend


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks ! I'm still on e moon...
> Ur rodeo family is also occupied my mind and make me making this shot today... but can't compare it with ur big family




That's a beautiful pic. Love ur rodeos. I know how you feel. Must be excited. Am really happy for u. Post more action pics when u r ready.


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Oh my, what are in those beautiful orange boxes???
> 
> A scarf, a pair of shoes and 2 charmsssss???




Ha ha actually two bags. But this bag contains charmssss. U r very close. Lol [emoji3][emoji317][emoji12]


----------



## MSO13

Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> Lovely Rodeo collections!



Thanks * HGT*, mine is just an extra small family, u should look at PrestigeH one


----------



## papertiger

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. May more rodeos come to us.
> View attachment 3193923



Totally in awe of your Maxi with cute little Gris Gris 



HGT said:


> View attachment 3193937
> 
> Taking my new love B30 Noir GHW to shopping.  My first time having GHW and LOVED it!!  This one become my favorite purse right the way, I actually feel like I am cheating on my other H purses.  [emoji12]



HGT, I have stepped over to 'your side' and you have stepped over to mine. Black and gold was not only a habit but as if part of my identity, now enjoying a few bright colours for simpler bags with phw and wearing H silver. Feel like I'm cheating on my Blk/golds



Kat.Lee said:


> What a fun start of the day. Thank you dear friends[emoji8]! OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32. Wish you all a beautiful Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193987
> View attachment 3193989



You are sooo beautiful, stylish, and with so much individuality, total pin-up material :worthy:



Kyokei said:


> Playing around with some different knots as I've gotten too comfortable with my 2-3 "go to" ways to tie the H scarves. My very lovely SA taught me this one and I tried it out. It's a flower.



Looks wonderful with Tyger, totally works


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 3194423




You look great MrsOwen. Love the jacket too.


----------



## PrestigeH

papertiger said:


> Totally in awe of your Maxi with cute little Gris Gris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HGT, I have stepped over to 'your side' and you have stepped over to mine. Black and gold was not only a habit but as if part of my identity, now enjoying a few bright colours for simpler bags with phw and wearing H silver. Feel like I'm cheating on my Blk/golds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are sooo beautiful, stylish, and with so much individuality, total pin-up material :worthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks wonderful with Tyger, totally works




Thank you Papertiger. By the way, I love your GP. Special bag.


----------



## HGT

atomic110 said:


> Just a simple one piece because I can't wait to go down H store now to pick up my 'new baby'... can't wait to see what my Santa Claus is preparing for me [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Love your smile!


----------



## papertiger

atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks ! I'm still on e moon...
> Ur rodeo family is also occupied my mind and make me making this shot today... but can't compare it with ur big family



Twinsies with little Anemone, what a darling stable 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 3194423



Always looking great *MO*!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you Chincac, missing your action pics?!



hello there...have been rather lazy but enjoying everyone's action pics here including yours...! love love your rouge h birkin... did post in the cashmere thread today...will do a repeat here just for you


----------



## papertiger

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Papertiger. By the way, I love your GP. Special bag.



Thank you my dear :kiss:  

If it wasn't so near Christmas giving season I would be totally in for a Maxi too, one of the most accomplished new bags H has conjured-up recently


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha actually two bags. But this bag contains charmssss. U r very close. Lol [emoji3][emoji317][emoji12]



REVEAL REVEAL REVEAL pls!!! Dying to know what fabulous things u got PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks ! I'm still on e moon...
> Ur rodeo family is also occupied my mind and make me making this shot today... but can't compare it with ur big family



Omg!!! What a fabulous family atomic110!!! My god I am drooling again... And no PrestigeH it doesn't mean my raid on ur stables r off[emoji12]



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I say, that's super kind of you. There are just so many lovely bags and accessories on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank so for your ever kind and encouraging comments!
> Yes the boots are comfy, but to be honest I prefer wearing my Jumpings.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> sweet ari!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Chincac, missing your action pics?!




Thank u periogirl! I have been on the fence about these boots. If it's not comfy I know I won't ever touch them and H is too expensive to just keep in the closet[emoji12]...i will revisit these when I get off my ban island[emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> hello there...have been rather lazy but enjoying everyone's actions pics here including yours...! love love your rouge h birkin... did post in the cashmere thread today...will do a repeat here just for you
> 
> View attachment 3194425



Forever stylish *chincac*!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Amazing combination! Lexie boots are so cute!




Thank u so much ari[emoji173]&#65039; I love these boots too :hugs;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> hello there...have been rather lazy but enjoying everyone's action pics here including yours...! love love your rouge h birkin... did post in the cashmere thread today...will do a repeat here just for you
> 
> View attachment 3194425



Needless to say you look great in both pics. 
Thank you dearest, just for me!


----------



## thyme

papertiger said:


> Forever stylish *chincac*!



  thank you dear *papertiger*


----------



## Kyokei

papertiger said:


> Totally in awe of your Maxi with cute little Gris Gris
> 
> 
> 
> HGT, I have stepped over to 'your side' and you have stepped over to mine. Black and gold was not only a habit but as if part of my identity, now enjoying a few bright colours for simpler bags with phw and wearing H silver. Feel like I'm cheating on my Blk/golds
> 
> 
> 
> You are sooo beautiful, stylish, and with so much individuality, total pin-up material :worthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks wonderful with Tyger, totally works



Thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> Beautifully executed Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! That's a pretty amazing knots!! U ladies really rock at this!!! I need to learn how to tie such beautiful knots too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!!! U look STUNNING Love_Couture with ur gorgeous K my dear[emoji7][emoji7] I love RH[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that's one  stunning C!! Love ur outfit too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh u got the best Xmas gift atomic110!!! What a beauty!!! Many many congrats [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh periogirl I just LOVE LOVE LOVE the way u style everything! What a gorgeous dress and that color of ur So Kelly is so beautiful!!! I am a purple gal [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> Btw r these boots comfy? I have been eyeing them for a while now [emoji6]



Thank you so much! I am still playing around with many different styles of knots. It's one of my favorite things about these scarves. Sometimes the same one will look very different simply tied a different way.


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 3194423



Great fall outfit, we are twins on the shawl and I wear mine travelling quite a bit!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Needless to say you look great in both pics.
> Thank you dearest, just for me!



 and congrats on your new red K!! very appropriate for chinese new year...


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 3194423



I love both your shawl and your bag. Amazing!



atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks ! I'm still on e moon...
> Ur rodeo family is also occupied my mind and make me making this shot today... but can't compare it with ur big family



These are great


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> and congrats on your new red K!! very appropriate for chinese new year...



Thank you so much! To be perfect for the Lunar New Year I think it needs GHW haha!


----------



## atomic110

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 3194423




Omg, u have my grail scarf and u wore it so elegantly! Beautiful fall day look


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks ! I'm still on e moon...
> Ur rodeo family is also occupied my mind and make me making this shot today... but can't compare it with ur big family



This is just so cute! What size are yours please?


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Nice purple. Beautiful





PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Surprise. U will not believe. Charmssss. Don't scold me. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]
> View attachment 3194201



Thank you and yes, please show show!


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> Love your smile!




Thank you! I'm actually still smiling now... Non-stop since I got my new baby  [emoji1][emoji2][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

papertiger said:


> Twinsies with little Anemone, what a darling stable




Happy twins!


----------



## eternallove4bag

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3194414
> 
> 
> It's a matching kind of weekend. New nail color to match my bag.



Love ur matching nail polish to ur beautiful bag luxlover [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chincac said:


> hello there...have been rather lazy but enjoying everyone's action pics here including yours...! love love your rouge h birkin... did post in the cashmere thread today...will do a repeat here just for you
> 
> View attachment 3194425



Stunning chincac!!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 3194423




Wow MrsOwen! The ex libris is a beauty and that etain K with GHW is pure perfection! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> hello there...have been rather lazy but enjoying everyone's action pics here including yours...! love love your rouge h birkin... did post in the cashmere thread today...will do a repeat here just for you
> 
> View attachment 3194425




Both of ur outfit look pretty! Love ur scarf, evi, B, ... Everything !


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! What a fabulous family atomic110!!! My god I am drooling again... And no PrestigeH it doesn't mean my raid on ur stables r off[emoji12]




Haha, don't forget our target is PrestigeH, lol... 
I'm also gotta live in Ban island with all recent purchase... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> This is just so cute! What size are yours please?




2 in MM, 2 in GM. Still no luck to get PM size to expand e family


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> 2 in MM, 2 in GM. Still no luck to get PM size to expand e family



Am sure you will be able to find another little&#128052; before Christmas. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Am sure you will be able to find another little[emoji206] before Christmas. Thanks again for sharing!




Thanks for e encouragement!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, don't forget our target is PrestigeH, lol...
> I'm also gotta live in Ban island with all recent purchase... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Lol!!! Pls come join me on ban island and we will plot ways to raid PrestigeH's stable [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> hello there...have been rather lazy but enjoying everyone's action pics here including yours...! love love your rouge h birkin... did post in the cashmere thread today...will do a repeat here just for you
> 
> View attachment 3194425



Beautiful pink! Love it!


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 3194423



Gorgeous combo!


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha actually two bags. But this bag contains charmssss. U r very close. Lol [emoji3][emoji317][emoji12]



When you are going to let us see them???


----------



## Kyokei

My scarf, clic H, and Hapi 3 today.


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Beautiful pink! Love it!



thank you *ari* 



Kyokei said:


> My scarf, clic H, and Hapi 3 today.



very pretty accessories



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much! To be perfect for the Lunar New Year I think it needs GHW haha!



true true...add a gold chain to K! that should do the trick..



eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning chincac!!



thank you *eternallove4bag* 



atomic110 said:


> Both of ur outfit look pretty! Love ur scarf, evi, B, ... Everything !



thank you *atomic110*


----------



## Moirai

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3194414
> 
> It's a matching kind of weekend. New nail color to match my bag.



Love the color of your B and your nails! Fabulous!



atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks ! I'm still on e moon...
> Ur rodeo family is also occupied my mind and make me making this shot today... but can't compare it with ur big family



So cute!!! You're gonna make PrestigeH work faster on his sewing machine.



MrsOwen3 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!
> View attachment 3194423



Looking gorgeous, MrsO! Love everything you have on.



chincac said:


> hello there...have been rather lazy but enjoying everyone's action pics here including yours...! love love your rouge h birkin... did post in the cashmere thread today...will do a repeat here just for you
> View attachment 3194425



Evie is so pretty! And your bicolor B is beautiful. Love to see more pics of your collection.  



Kyokei said:


> My scarf, clic H, and Hapi 3 today.



This cw is really beautiful with such vibrant colors. Love the way you're wearing it.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Love the color of your B and your nails! Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!!! You're gonna make PrestigeH work faster on his sewing machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous, MrsO! Love everything you have on.
> 
> 
> 
> Evie is so pretty! And your bicolor B is beautiful. Love to see more pics of your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> This cw is really beautiful with such vibrant colors. Love the way you're wearing it.



Thank you! It was a tough choice between this one and CW 11.



chincac said:


> thank you *ari*
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty accessories
> 
> 
> 
> true true...add a gold chain to K! that should do the trick..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *eternallove4bag*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *atomic110*



Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl and Kelly in action on this gorgeous Fall day!
> 
> View attachment 3194423





chincac said:


> hello there...have been rather lazy but enjoying everyone's action pics here including yours...! love love your rouge h birkin... did post in the cashmere thread today...will do a repeat here just for you
> 
> View attachment 3194425



*MrsO* and *chincac*, gorgeous pics and thanks so much for the eye-candy!


----------



## Evita98

luxlover said:


> View attachment 3194414
> 
> 
> It's a matching kind of weekend. New nail color to match my bag.


Oh! Pretty! All of them.
What color is this birkin?


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MrsO* and *chincac*, gorgeous pics and thanks so much for the eye-candy!



dear *Vigee*, thank you and miss your action pics too..


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Here is a lil sneak peak. Adding cupcakes with bigger body parts and candies with eye balls and fingers in one bowl. Do you spy that cupcake?
> 
> I hope to see lot of spooky pics tomorrow.


Hi Rami, 
I just realized you have the Lime Rodeo on your B30 Noir too!!  Yay!  I was hesitate about my Lime Rodeo with my Black B these few days, however I trust your taste and I guess I am going to keep my Lime Rodeo then!  I hope you don't mind I am coping you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

Moirai said:


> Evie is so pretty! And your bicolor B is beautiful. Love to see more pics of your collection.



thank you *Moirai*  will try to post more pics..


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> hello there...have been rather lazy but enjoying everyone's action pics here including yours...! love love your rouge h birkin... did post in the cashmere thread today...will do a repeat here just for you
> 
> View attachment 3194425




Wow what a great way to wake up on a beautiful Sunday and see a beautiful post from you. Thank you so much.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> REVEAL REVEAL REVEAL pls!!! Dying to know what fabulous things u got PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! What a fabulous family atomic110!!! My god I am drooling again... And no PrestigeH it doesn't mean my raid on ur stables r off[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u periogirl! I have been on the fence about these boots. If it's not comfy I know I won't ever touch them and H is too expensive to just keep in the closet[emoji12]...i will revisit these when I get off my ban island[emoji6]




A very good morning to you. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, don't forget our target is PrestigeH, lol...
> I'm also gotta live in Ban island with all recent purchase... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Good morning my friend. I have to live on Ban Island too. Count me in.


----------



## PrestigeH

Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share. 
Be careful of charm snatcher here.


----------



## Christofle

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682



Omg those loafers are amazing! What are they called?


----------



## PrestigeH

Christofle said:


> Omg those loafers are amazing! What are they called?




Morning Christofle. I was told they are called Must. So is a must to get them. [emoji3][emoji317][emoji12]&#129299;


----------



## Christofle

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Christofle. I was told they are called Must. So is a must to get them. [emoji3][emoji317][emoji12]&#129299;



Good evening PrestigeH and thanks for the info! I guess it was fate to call them a must.


----------



## PrestigeH

Christofle said:


> Good evening PrestigeH and thanks for the info! I guess it was fate to call them a must.




Good evening to you. I just hope they don't often use such names - must, compulsory, important etc. I am a good Hermes student and My wallet cannot cope. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682




Wonderful haul!  Another Rodeo?! Congrats! [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Wonderful haul!  Another Rodeo?! Congrats! [emoji12]




Thank you HGT. I got to try. Yes a rodeo and another charm which I have no idea what that is called. Is a saddle thingy.


----------



## Christofle

PrestigeH said:


> Good evening to you. I just hope they don't often use such names - must, compulsory, important etc. I am a good Hermes student and My wallet cannot cope. [emoji12][emoji317]



Well Jane Birkin wanted to have her name disassociated from the bag a while back...so maybe they can call it The Required.


----------



## PrestigeH

Christofle said:


> Well Jane Birkin wanted to have her name disassociated from the bag a while back...so maybe they can call it The Required.




Ha ha that's a good one. &#129299;[emoji24]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682





PrestigeH said:


> Morning Christofle. I was told they are called Must. So is a must to get them. [emoji3][emoji317][emoji12]&#129299;





PrestigeH said:


> Thank you HGT. I got to try. Yes a rodeo and another charm which I have no idea what that is called. Is a saddle thingy.



Good morning, my friend. You are cracking me up!!!:lolots:

Love everything, especially the shoes! Model, model, model for us please!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to you. [emoji3]



Good morning dear PrestigeH[emoji4][emoji4]



PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682




Omg!!! LOOK AT THE HAUL!!!! u have the best taste ever!!! Love EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING!!! Boy oh boy r u in trouble with another fabulous rodeo addition!!! U know I genuinely am so happy because every time u add one of these beauties it gives us more rodeos to steal from ur stables [emoji12]... Or beg, borrow... Anything[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;

Many many congrats! U have amazing style!! Omg!!! Amazing eye candy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Christofle. I was told they are called Must. So is a must to get them. [emoji3][emoji317][emoji12]&#129299;




Hahahaha I think I died laughing just reading this!!! U r too funny [emoji3][emoji3] PrestigeH


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682




Good morning to you too. I'm speechless and you know why! Yes another rodeo!!!! You have so many H angels [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56] around. Can you please send a few to me next door?? Such a nice haul you had in one go yesterday! Big congrats. Hope to see them on you soon.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you too. I'm speechless and you know why! Yes another rodeo!!!! You have so many H angels [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56] around. Can you please send a few to me next door?? Such a nice haul you had in one go yesterday! Big congrats. Hope to see them on you soon.




+1 .... Now I am convinced PrestigeH has opened his own factory or he has bought the H rodeo factory .... In that case pls don't forget us old friends [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> My scarf, clic H, and Hapi 3 today.




Just STUNNING Kyokei [emoji7]! Am such a huge fan of CI and u make it look so beautiful my friend[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Good morning, my friend. You are cracking me up!!!:lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything, especially the shoes! Model, model, model for us please!!!




Good morning Moirai. Yes I love the shoes too. Lol funny name though.


----------



## Christofle

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760



Your scarf is fabulous!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning dear PrestigeH[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! LOOK AT THE HAUL!!!! u have the best taste ever!!! Love EVERYTHING and I mean EVERYTHING!!! Boy oh boy r u in trouble with another fabulous rodeo addition!!! U know I genuinely am so happy because every time u add one of these beauties it gives us more rodeos to steal from ur stables [emoji12]... Or beg, borrow... Anything[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> Many many congrats! U have amazing style!! Omg!!! Amazing eye candy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha I think I died laughing just reading this!!! U r too funny [emoji3][emoji3] PrestigeH







eternallove4bag said:


> +1 .... Now I am convinced PrestigeH has opened his own factory or he has bought the H rodeo factory .... In that case pls don't forget us old friends [emoji28][emoji28]




Ha ha I told U I sew all of them. Lol


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you too. I'm speechless and you know why! Yes another rodeo!!!! You have so many H angels [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56] around. Can you please send a few to me next door?? Such a nice haul you had in one go yesterday! Big congrats. Hope to see them on you soon.




Morning my beautiful neighbour. I am speechless too. Didn't expect. Thank you. Maybe you should try too because it is Christmas time.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760




U look fabulous. Make sure ur friends can focus during dinner. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> Just STUNNING Kyokei [emoji7]! Am such a huge fan of CI and u make it look so beautiful my friend[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much! CI is such a gorgeous design.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760



You look fabulous! I love this b/w shawl and you wear it beautifully. Have a wonderful dinner!


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682



My goodness! Another rodeo! Beautiful! But let's talk about your new loafers! So stylish! I can picture you wearing them! Very Chic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760




You look gorgeous as always [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]! Love all your shawls. Have a fantastic dinner!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682



What great buys! Congratulations on your items. They all look so nice together too.



eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760



You look fantastic!!! I love your Tyger Tyger and clic Hs!! Youre making me want a B/W CW scarf now.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> My goodness! Another rodeo! Beautiful! But let's talk about your new loafers! So stylish! I can picture you wearing them! Very Chic!




Glad u like the loafers. Fell in love the moment I saw them. 'MUST' be them. Lol


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> What great buys! Congratulations on your items. They all look so nice together too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic!!! I love your Tyger Tyger and clic Hs!! Youre making me want a B/W CW scarf now.




Thank you Kyokei. [emoji3] Have a great Sunday.


----------



## weibandy

I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.


----------



## Moirai

weibandy said:


> I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.



Perfect match! Lovely scarf and outfit!


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.




Indeed. Goes so well together. Love those bracelets too. Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Rami00

HGT said:


> Hi Rami,
> I just realized you have the Lime Rodeo on your B30 Noir too!!  Yay!  I was hesitate about my Lime Rodeo with my Black B these few days, however I trust your taste and I guess I am going to keep my Lime Rodeo then!  I hope you don't mind I am coping you!



Omg! Twinsies!  Lime rodeo brings out the fun factor on the noir B for me.


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682


Gorgeous purchases!!! Love your charms and shoes!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous purchases!!! Love your charms and shoes!!! Congratulations!!!




Many thanks AvrilShower. [emoji3]


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Omg! Twinsies!  Lime rodeo brings out the fun factor on the noir B for me.




I am honored to be twinsey with you! Here she is (sorry for re-posting the same picture)


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682



Beautiful haul PrestigeH. Love the Must loafer [emoji6][emoji6]





eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760




You look beautiful eternallove4bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



weibandy said:


> I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.




Love this scarf. Enjoy 



HGT said:


> I am honored to be twinsey with you! Here she is (sorry for re-posting the same picture)
> 
> View attachment 3194915




Looking good [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> Beautiful haul PrestigeH. Love the Must loafer [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful eternallove4bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this scarf. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;




Thank you very much. U r so kind. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> My scarf, clic H, and Hapi 3 today.



Beautiful combination! Love the colors!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682



Wow! Congrats PrestigeH! Gorgeous purchases, now we need modeling pictures!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760



Love this Tyger it looks great on you!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Wow! Congrats PrestigeH! Gorgeous purchases, now we need modeling pictures!




Thank you Ari. [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

weibandy said:


> I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.



Perfect combination! Love the bracelets too!


----------



## Hermes Only

Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760




Looking fabulous eternallove4bag! I've just realised we are twins on the Lexie's and Tyger Tyger, same colourway! You always look so great, I must be picking up your styling tips through osmosis [emoji8]


----------



## ellietilly

weibandy said:


> I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.




Beautiful, they look stunning together


----------



## ellietilly

HGT said:


> I am honored to be twinsey with you! Here she is (sorry for re-posting the same picture)
> 
> View attachment 3194915




Love the lime rodeo, looks great with your B


----------



## doves75

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..




Fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Pls come join me on ban island and we will plot ways to raid PrestigeH's stable [emoji23][emoji23]



Haha, sure~ let's be good neighbor
to each other and plot a super plan together 






Moirai said:


> So cute!!! You're gonna make PrestigeH work faster on his sewing machine.



PrestigeH need to build a factory for it... lol


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682



R u kidding!!! U make me wanna for again? Gosh, all r so stunning! I'm speechless...especially when I see another rodeo &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you too. I'm speechless and you know why! Yes another rodeo!!!! You have so many H angels [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56] around. Can you please send a few to me next door?? Such a nice haul you had in one go yesterday! Big congrats. Hope to see them on you soon.






eternallove4bag said:


> +1 .... Now I am convinced PrestigeH has opened his own factory or he has bought the H rodeo factory .... In that case pls don't forget us old friends [emoji28][emoji28]



+1 * PrestigeH * pls share some of ur H luck, lol...


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> My scarf, clic H, and Hapi 3 today.


That's a pretty scarf! All r so well coordinated






eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760



Wow, u hav Tyger Tyger in b/w! Very beautiful and Classic look! Hope u enjoyed dinner ~


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..




I love your fashion.


----------



## Bobmops

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..



You look super as always ! Love the hair style ! We are Tweens on Caducee&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning my friend. I have to live on Ban Island too. Count me in.



After seeing all ur new goodies, I'm thinking to break out from Ban island already, lol &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, sure~ let's be good neighbor
> to each other and plot a super plan together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH need to build a factory for it... lol







atomic110 said:


> R u kidding!!! U make me wanna for again? Gosh, all r so stunning! I'm speechless...especially when I see another rodeo [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]







atomic110 said:


> +1 * PrestigeH * pls share some of ur H luck, lol...




Ha ha. I think I have over used the luck on myself. But yes best luck is going to all of u for more rodeos.


----------



## atomic110

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..



Looking stylish! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760



Love , love your black and white combination ! Hope you had lots of fun &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682



Love the loafers and all the rest ! Waiting for action pic &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## atomic110

Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share



Wow , perfection !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Love the loafers and all the rest ! Waiting for action pic [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3][emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share




Wow can I be ur maid? Leave the bag at home please. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## weibandy

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share



Magnificent bag and the photo is superb!  Very artistic composition.


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Wow , perfection !



Thank you * Bobmops * 






weibandy said:


> Magnificent bag and the photo is superb!  Very artistic composition.



Haha, that's e intent.. thanks for appreciation !


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wow can I be ur maid? Leave the bag at home please. [emoji12][emoji317]



U r way too expensive to hire.. n e bag will be out with me all day long  lol...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> U r way too expensive to hire.. n e bag will be out with me all day long  lol...




Ha ha don't worry. Just pay me what you think is reasonable. I promise to clear out everything for you before you are back. Ok I will leave the plant alone. Promise. [emoji39]&#129303;


----------



## ellietilly

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous!


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682




Amazing shopping trip ... all fabulous


----------



## thyme

weibandy said:


> I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.



very well matched pairing with the scarf and skirt! 



HGT said:


> I am honored to be twinsey with you! Here she is (sorry for re-posting the same picture)



twins on the lime too! looking good...




PrestigeH said:


> Wow what a great way to wake up on a beautiful Sunday and see a beautiful post from you. Thank you so much.



you are too kind. thank you. 



PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.



wow...congrats on your purchases. the shoes haul are fabulous! are they from mens SS2016? twins on the rodeo too...


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Amazing shopping trip ... all fabulous




Thank you Ellietilly. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> very well matched pairing with the scarf and skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twins on the lime too! looking good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are too kind. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow...congrats on your purchases. the shoes haul are fabulous! are they from mens SS2016? twins on the rodeo too...




Thank you Chincac. Am honoured to be your twins. No sure about the loafers but was told they just arrived. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.




Love it! Twins in the scarf. I like how you are wearing the two  different leather bracelets together too.


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Am honoured to be your twins. No sure about the loafers but was told they just arrived. [emoji12][emoji317]



can't wait to see your action pic of the loafers..they are super cool. wonder if they have the female version..


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> can't wait to see your action pic of the loafers..they are super cool. wonder if they have the female version..




I am sure they have something for the female too. Looks like for matching the Ghillies series. Let us know if u find something. I will ask my SA if they have any female version.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..



Smokin' Hawt!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out for dinner... Have an amazing day everyone[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't get enough of my Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194759
> View attachment 3194760



Another stunning look with THE cw of Tyger Tyger! Love it!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682



This is a very nice haul, and to think I turn down Rodeos. Hahaha!


----------



## periogirl28

Kyokei said:


> My scarf, clic H, and Hapi 3 today.



Soooo pretty and lovely matching H bracelets too!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> This is a very nice haul, and to think I turn down Rodeos. Hahaha!




Thank you Periogirl. Your comments meant a lot to me as you have a stunning collection.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> dear *Vigee*, thank you and miss your action pics too..




chincac, I have been remiss but will get back on it soon!


----------



## periogirl28

Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!




This is stunning. So stunning. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha don't worry. Just pay me what you think is reasonable. I promise to clear out everything for you before you are back. Ok I will leave the plant alone. Promise. [emoji39]&#129303;



Lol... this plant need special care because I'm the one who planted it  ops... better back to H topic


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!



you are always elegant! 



PrestigeH said:


> I am sure they have something for the female too. Looks like for matching the Ghillies series. Let us know if u find something. I will ask my SA if they have any female version.



thank you..i will check too.


----------



## atomic110

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you *ellietilly *


----------



## perlerare

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!



You never disappoint !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!



Superb!


----------



## ari

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..



Very cool Hermes Only!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!



Beautiful! Love it!


----------



## HummingBird1

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share


Your bag is simply gorgeous - enjoy!


----------



## cavluv

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share


This bag is perfection...beautiful shot!!


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!




Stunning & elegant! Fainted!


----------



## Moirai

HGT said:


> I am honored to be twinsey with you! Here she is (sorry for re-posting the same picture)
> 
> View attachment 3194915



Lovely pic of you and B! Perfect match!


----------



## Moirai

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..



Handsome, edgy, and well-dressed! Can't ask for more. Love your Raisin B!


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous pic! Looks so serene. Your K is just lovely.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!



Love these! The wallet is stunning.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Christofle said:


> Your scarf is fabulous!



Thank u so much Christofle  I love this scarf [emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> U look fabulous. Make sure ur friends can focus during dinner. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji8]



Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] u r too funny and sweet PrestigeH[emoji3][emoji3]... I am afraid I am the least glamorous amongst my fabulous friends[emoji16][emoji16]... I think I spent the dinner just admiring their fabulosity[emoji3][emoji3]... By the way can u send some rodeo fairy dust my way pls [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! I love this b/w shawl and you wear it beautifully. Have a wonderful dinner!



Thank u dear Moirai! U r my great morale booster! Thank u for being awesome always [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> You look gorgeous as always [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]! Love all your shawls. Have a fantastic dinner!! [emoji8]



Love u Kat[emoji8][emoji8]... Thank u so much! Dinner was fun but waking this morning and reading these sweet message from my AMAZING tpf friends is EVEN BETTER [emoji7][emoji7]



Kyokei said:


> You look fantastic!!! I love your Tyger Tyger and clic Hs!! Youre making me want a B/W CW scarf now.



Thank u so much Kyokei  u r super sweet! I am so glad my SA was able to get this CW transferred from another store. I would highly recommend this one[emoji173]&#65039; we r such enablers aren't we [emoji12]



doves75 said:


> You look beautiful eternallove4bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> &#127996;



Thank u so much doves [emoji173]&#65039; u r way too kind always!



ari said:


> Love this Tyger it looks great on you!



Thank u so much ari  this is truly one of my fav shawls[emoji173]&#65039;



ellietilly said:


> Looking fabulous eternallove4bag! I've just realised we are twins on the Lexie's and Tyger Tyger, same colourway! You always look so great, I must be picking up your styling tips through osmosis [emoji8]



Awwww! ellietilly u r a total sweetheart!!! I think u and I have very similar taste[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; don't u just love this CW of TT? Am so happy u got the lexies! Can't wait for ur mod shots [emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Wow, u hav Tyger Tyger in b/w! Very beautiful and Classic look! Hope u enjoyed dinner ~



Thank u dear atomic110[emoji173]&#65039; B&W TT is so versatile! Love this time of the year where lots of dinners and lunches with friends. It was great! Thank u for asking[emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> Love , love your black and white combination ! Hope you had lots of fun [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]



Thank u so much dear Bopmops! Dinner was fun and relaxing [emoji4] thank u for asking! I miss ur fabulous shots!! Pls post some! Especially such a huge fan of ur bangles and bracelets too[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Another stunning look with THE cw of Tyger Tyger! Love it!




Thank u so much my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... This is probably my most favorite CW of Tyger Tyger just because it can totally transform a plain black and white outfit [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.



Love the way ur skirt is a perfect match with ur beautiful scarf weibandy! Amazing style my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..



Whoa!!! How fabulous do u look Hermes Only!!! Totally perfect head to toe[emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share



Oh atomic110 I wouldn't mind babysitting this beautiful baby anytime u want to go out[emoji6][emoji6]... Just say the word and I will come running[emoji3][emoji3]!!! LOVE THIS BEAUTY! 



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!




Ooooh totally loving these gloves periogirl!!! Looks warm, cozy, stylish, elegant... Ok running out of adjectives [emoji3][emoji3]... But u get the picture right? U make even gloves look fabulous my friend [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..



You look great!!! The whole outfit has really good flow, love your raisin B!


----------



## AvrilShower

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Your comments meant a lot to me as you have a stunning collection.





PrestigeH said:


> This is stunning. So stunning. Thank you for sharing this.



Wow that is super kind of you! Thanks so much for your comments!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> you are always elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you..i will check too.



But so are you Chincac! Love your style! 



perlerare said:


> You never disappoint !



Oh dear Perlerare, that's such a lovely comment!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Superb!



Thank you, these are really practical. 



ari said:


> Beautiful! Love it!



Shall we be twins? 



HGT said:


> Stunning & elegant! Fainted!



Wowee, I am busy fanning you with the gloves. I hope you have revived! Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Love these! The wallet is stunning.




Thank you! Wasn't too sure about an Ombré wallet at first but I have used this often enough. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Love the way ur skirt is a perfect match with ur beautiful scarf weibandy! Amazing style my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! How fabulous do u look Hermes Only!!! Totally perfect head to toe[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh atomic110 I wouldn't mind babysitting this beautiful baby anytime u want to go out[emoji6][emoji6]... Just say the word and I will come running[emoji3][emoji3]!!! LOVE THIS BEAUTY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh totally loving these gloves periogirl!!! Looks warm, cozy, stylish, elegant... Ok running out of adjectives [emoji3][emoji3]... But u get the picture right? U make even gloves look fabulous my friend [emoji7][emoji7]



 too sweet! I try to buy practical things. I try! Haha!


----------



## Blingaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Looking great! Love the red.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Wasn't too sure about an Ombré wallet at first but I have used this often enough.



It's truly beautiful. I could stare at this and other exotics all day


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> It's truly beautiful. I could stare at this and other exotics all day



I think I agree with you. When the scale pattern is pleasing there is something mesmerizing about it. And therein lies the beauty of it. Some of us love large scales or wild looking gator scales, some of us prefer small and even patterns and some of us cannot fathom it. I know friends who "over-qualify" for exotics at Hermes but cannot bring themselves to carry the skins. Obviously they don't buy their Hermes to show off either. High five!


----------



## Blingaddict

Baby evie in action... Walking to a xmas fair.
It fitted my id,cash,lipgloss , raybans in soft pouch, I phone very comfortably.


----------



## periogirl28

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3195251
> View attachment 3195253
> 
> 
> Baby evie in action... Walking to a xmas fair.
> It fitted my id,cash,lipgloss , raybans in soft pouch, I phone very comfortably.



How lovely, the color is just perfect for a Christmas fair isn't it?


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Good Sunday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> Be careful of charm snatcher here.
> View attachment 3194682



Wow!  Just saw this.  Every kind of fabulous!!  Love!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3195251
> View attachment 3195253
> 
> 
> Baby evie in action... Walking to a xmas fair.
> It fitted my id,cash,lipgloss , raybans in soft pouch, I phone very comfortably.



Perfect bag for a perfect outing!!! I am totally eyeing this bag!!! Is this RC Blingaddict?



Blingaddict said:


> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to take my GP, clic H and Lexie booties out [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193479
> View attachment 3193480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Looking great! Love the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much Blingaddict! Looks like we share our love for red [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## weibandy

Kyokei said:


> My scarf, clic H, and Hapi 3 today.



Love the combination here!


----------



## bbbarbbb

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share




Oh how lovely!!!


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!




You have such an amazing H collection, more in awe each time you post ...


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> You have such an amazing H collection, more in awe each time you post ...




Dear ellietilly it's so kind of you. But really I know many other friends with TDF collections. Just happy to share and enjoy the eye candy just like everyone here!


----------



## atomic110

HummingBird1 said:


> Your bag is simply gorgeous - enjoy!



Sure thing,
thank you * HummingBird *






cavluv said:


> This bag is perfection...beautiful shot!!



Thanks * cavluv*!






Moirai said:


> Gorgeous pic! Looks so serene. Your K is just lovely.



So nice of u *Moirai*, thanks !




eternallove4bag said:


> Oh atomic110 I wouldn't mind babysitting this beautiful baby anytime u want to go out[emoji6][emoji6]... Just say the word and I will come running[emoji3][emoji3]!!! LOVE THIS BEAUTY!



Haha, that's so humour of u... u always so sweet * eternallove4bag*






AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!




Thank you * AvrilShower*






bbbarbbb said:


> Oh how lovely!!!



Thanks * bbbarbbb*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3195251
> View attachment 3195253
> 
> 
> Baby evie in action... Walking to a xmas fair.
> It fitted my id,cash,lipgloss , raybans in soft pouch, I phone very comfortably.



Great color evie for the fair, lovely


----------



## Hermes Only

doves75 said:


> Fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank You My Friend...


PrestigeH said:


> I love your fashion.


 Thank You 



Bobmops said:


> You look super as always ! Love the hair style ! We are Tweens on Caducee&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


 Thank You..I appreciate your compliments 



atomic110 said:


> Looking stylish! Thanks for sharing !


 Thanks Bunch!!


----------



## Hermes Only

periogirl28 said:


> Smokin' Hawt!


 Thank a Lot.. !



ari said:


> Very cool Hermes Only!


 Merci..!! 



Moirai said:


> Handsome, edgy, and well-dressed! Can't ask for more. Love your Raisin B!


 Thank You.. I'm trying on a new look with the Edgy cut and all.. this is usually out of my bounds, but Im lovin' it. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! How fabulous do u look Hermes Only!!! Totally perfect head to toe[emoji7][emoji7]]


 Thank You EL4B.. as always, I appreciate your lovely words..!! 



AvrilShower said:


> You look great!!! The whole outfit has really good flow, love your raisin B!


 Thanks Avril... Hugs!


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Dear ellietilly it's so kind of you. But really I know many other friends with TDF collections. Just happy to share and enjoy the eye candy just like everyone here!




Absolutely, it's a true joy to see such amazing goodies!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Indeed. Goes so well together. Love those bracelets too. Enjoy your lunch.


 Thank You PrestigeH!!



ari said:


> Perfect combination! Love the bracelets too!




Thank you!  So glad the bracelets fit in.



ellietilly said:


> Beautiful, they look stunning together




Appreciate your kind words!



chincac said:


> very well matched pairing with the scarf and skirt! .



Thank you so much chincac!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it! Twins in the scarf. I like how you are wearing the two  different leather bracelets together too.


  Delighted to be twins!  Thank you.



eternallove4bag said:


> Love the way ur skirt is a perfect match with ur beautiful scarf weibandy! Amazing style my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




This makes me so happy, Eternal!! Thank you.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!




Stunning. Thanks for sharing. I don't mind looking for 5 minutes drooling over your K. [emoji6]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..




I missed your action photos. Raisin is stunning and looks perfect on you. Can we also comment on the hair, loving it lots. I may get myself the scarf. I am eyeing the mens scarf collection. [emoji170][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..




Woohoo! HermesOnly is back!!!


----------



## HGT

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3195251
> View attachment 3195253
> 
> 
> Baby evie in action... Walking to a xmas fair.
> It fitted my id,cash,lipgloss , raybans in soft pouch, I phone very comfortably.




Love it!! Best looking casual bag! So cute!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Christofle  I love this scarf [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] u r too funny and sweet PrestigeH[emoji3][emoji3]... I am afraid I am the least glamorous amongst my fabulous friends[emoji16][emoji16]... I think I spent the dinner just admiring their fabulosity[emoji3][emoji3]... By the way can u send some rodeo fairy dust my way pls [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear Moirai! U r my great morale booster! Thank u for being awesome always [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Love u Kat[emoji8][emoji8]... Thank u so much! Dinner was fun but waking this morning and reading these sweet message from my AMAZING tpf friends is EVEN BETTER [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much Kyokei  u r super sweet! I am so glad my SA was able to get this CW transferred from another store. I would highly recommend this one[emoji173]&#65039; we r such enablers aren't we [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much doves [emoji173]&#65039; u r way too kind always!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much ari  this is truly one of my fav shawls[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww! ellietilly u r a total sweetheart!!! I think u and I have very similar taste[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; don't u just love this CW of TT? Am so happy u got the lexies! Can't wait for ur mod shots [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear atomic110[emoji173]&#65039; B&W TT is so versatile! Love this time of the year where lots of dinners and lunches with friends. It was great! Thank u for asking[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much dear Bopmops! Dinner was fun and relaxing [emoji4] thank u for asking! I miss ur fabulous shots!! Pls post some! Especially such a huge fan of ur bangles and bracelets too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... This is probably my most favorite CW of Tyger Tyger just because it can totally transform a plain black and white outfit [emoji173]&#65039;




Morning eternallove4bag. Seriously since is Xmas time, try asking in your store. They may have. Bless u with all the rodeo dust. Good luck. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3195251
> View attachment 3195253
> 
> 
> Baby evie in action... Walking to a xmas fair.
> It fitted my id,cash,lipgloss , raybans in soft pouch, I phone very comfortably.




U look great. Love the red evie. So cute.


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Wow!  Just saw this.  Every kind of fabulous!!  Love!




Thank you so much Weibandy. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Morning eternallove4bag. Seriously since is Xmas time, try asking in your store. They may have. Bless u with all the rodeo dust. Good luck. [emoji3]




Good morning PrestigeH!! U know my SA offered me a blue rodeo couple of weeks back but by the time she rang me to call me back to store I was already half way home [emoji17][emoji17] and I thought I needed black more than blue at that time I decided to pass and now I am beating myself looking at the fabulous blues being posted!!! WHAT WAS I THINKING saying no[emoji30][emoji30]... Lesson learnt [emoji16][emoji16] I should have at least seen it before saying no!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning PrestigeH!! U know my SA offered me a blue rodeo couple of weeks back but by the time she rang me to call me back to store I was already half way home [emoji17][emoji17] and I thought I needed black more than blue at that time I decided to pass and now I am beating myself looking at the fabulous blues being posted!!! WHAT WAS I THINKING saying no[emoji30][emoji30]... Lesson learnt [emoji16][emoji16] I should have at least seen it before saying no!!!




Don't feel sad. The first time I was offered a rodeo, I told my SA please don't show me such scary art and craft. But guess what now...... Contact ur SA and said u would like to have one again. Am sure ur SA will call you soon again. This time just go and see before you decide. For rodeos, size matters too. Personally, I prefer GM. Good luck and hope more good rodeos will come ur way.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Don't feel sad. The first time I was offered a rodeo, I told my SA please don't show me such scary art and craft. But guess what now...... Contact ur SA and said u would like to have one again. Am sure ur SA will call you soon again. This time just go and see before you decide. For rodeos, size matters too. Personally, I prefer GM. Good luck and hope more good rodeos will come ur way.




Thank U PrestigeH for making me feel better [emoji8][emoji8] u really r a sweetheart [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

Sarah_sarah said:


> I missed your action photos. Raisin is stunning and looks perfect on you. Can we also comment on the hair, loving it lots. I may get myself the scarf. I am eyeing the mens scarf collection. [emoji170][emoji5]&#65039;


 Hi There.. Thanks for the lovely compliment .. Yes, You need that scarf.. and just like me, I was surprisingly pleased with it.. H makes the Best Purples (and Blues, Greens, Neutrals.. I can go on.. LOL) 



HGT said:


> Woohoo! HermesOnly is back!!!


 Thank You LUV.. Yes, I am .. Hugs!


----------



## Kyokei

weibandy said:


> Love the combination here!



Thank you!!



periogirl28 said:


> Soooo pretty and lovely matching H bracelets too!



Thanks! I really am impressed by the H bracelets I bought so far.



atomic110 said:


> That's a pretty scarf! All r so well coordinated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, u hav Tyger Tyger in b/w! Very beautiful and Classic look! Hope u enjoyed dinner ~



Thank you! It's even more vibrant in person.



ari said:


> Beautiful combination! Love the colors!



Thanks! I love this CW.


----------



## Kyokei

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3195251
> View attachment 3195253
> 
> 
> Baby evie in action... Walking to a xmas fair.
> It fitted my id,cash,lipgloss , raybans in soft pouch, I phone very comfortably.



Is this the TPM? It looks great on you.


----------



## Kyokei

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!



Wow!! These look great.


----------



## Kyokei

My Hermes scarf and bracelets today at Starbucks.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets today at Starbucks.




U look amazing!!! Can't take my eyes off ur fab rings!!! The scarves and bracelets r spectacular too Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what a cool look!!! And the nails!!!


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> U look amazing!!! Can't take my eyes off ur fab rings!!! The scarves and bracelets r spectacular too Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what a cool look!!! And the nails!!!



Thank you! My rings are mostly Chrome Hearts and Justin Davis.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Thank you! My rings are mostly Chrome Hearts and Justin Davis.




They r such beautiful statement pieces [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> They r such beautiful statement pieces [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks! I always tell myself I should switch it up and change jewelry but I usually reach for whatever is closest in the morning. Hope to get some more H bracelets soon if I can tear myself away from the scarf section long enough.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets today at Starbucks.




Love ur arm candies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Thanks! I always tell myself I should switch it up and change jewelry but I usually reach for whatever is closest in the morning. Hope to get some more H bracelets soon if I can tear myself away from the scarf section long enough.




Sigh! Sigh! Tell me about it!!! Same boat my dear same boat :shaking my head:


----------



## PrestigeH

Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746




Can ur shots get any more FABULOUS dear PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... U seriously should start working for one of the major fashion mags!! And that black rodeo is calling out my name and screaming ' come get me' [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## louboutal

PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746




Love everything but especially that enamel bracelet!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Can ur shots get any more FABULOUS dear PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... U seriously should start working for one of the major fashion mags!! And that black rodeo is calling out my name and screaming ' come get me' [emoji12][emoji12]




Thank u. U r very kind. Please recommend me to a fashion mag. Lol just kidding. I am just an amateur. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

louboutal said:


> Love everything but especially that enamel bracelet!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Louboutal. U r sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u. U r very kind. Please recommend me to a fashion mag. Lol just kidding. I am just an amateur. [emoji3]




Just let me know when that letter of recommendation is needed [emoji3][emoji3] u r perfect for the job!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Just let me know when that letter of recommendation is needed [emoji3][emoji3] u r perfect for the job!!




Thank you for the support. Love love love [emoji76][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746




[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996; love it all!


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996; love it all!




Thank you Nadineluv. [emoji3]


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Love ur arm candies. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you! I am really loving the H bracelets so far.


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746



Looks fantastic!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746



These look great together.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Looks fantastic!




Thank you Kyokei.[emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> These look great together.




Thank you Weibandy. [emoji3]


----------



## JE2824

Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892




Nice and well coordinated. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746




Great pic like always. Is that a GT Birkin? Love the all black rodeo. Hv a good day



JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892




Beautiful ensemble ...love the dress [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> Great pic like always. Is that a GT Birkin? Love the all black rodeo. Hv a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful ensemble ...love the dress [emoji106]&#127996;




Hi Doves u r right. Thank u very much. [emoji3]


----------



## tonkamama

JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892



JE...beautiful as always!!  Still sunny day?  It's cold up north...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746



Love all your accessories...


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!




Perfect pair!!


----------



## tonkamama

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share



This is piece of art!!  Love this~~


----------



## getbetterwithH

JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892


I'd steal that dress in a heartbeat, and the bag looks immaculate.


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Love all your accessories...




Thank you Tonkamama. [emoji3]


----------



## tonkamama

*It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *




Very nice outfit. Stylish. The golden girl looks beautiful.


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746




Amazing, love RG but your all black rodeo is tdf!


----------



## ellietilly

tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *




Love how Gold always looks so super stylish


----------



## ellietilly

JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892




Gorgeous look, so jealous of your warm weather outfit ... it's freezing in the UK!


----------



## ellietilly

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets today at Starbucks.




Gorgeous scarf, bracelets and amazing nails!


----------



## Bobmops

Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> Absolutely, it's a true joy to see such amazing goodies!







Sarah_sarah said:


> Stunning. Thanks for sharing. I don't mind looking for 5 minutes drooling over your K. [emoji6]







Kyokei said:


> Wow!! These look great.



Thanks so much!



Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets today at Starbucks.



I love you signature rings! 



PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746



Fabulous! 



JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892



Such a comfy and pretty outfit, love it!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!



That is truly stunning, love, love your mink!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *



Such a chick outfit! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *



Such a chic outfit! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> That is truly stunning, love, love your mink!



Thank you my dear &#128525;&#128525;, I will post more &#128513;&#128526;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!



Absolutely gorgeous, everything!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892



Stunning JE, just stunning!  I love how your styled your amazing bag with that gorgeous dress and bracelets!  Amazing style!


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *



This color is so pretty!  I love it with your black outfit and tan boots.


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *


Your entire outfit is fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892


Beautiful B and you look fabulous.


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!



you look dashing Bobmops! love everything!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets today at Starbucks.



Such an amazing combo!


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Amazing, love RG but your all black rodeo is tdf!




Thank you so much. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746



Just like an H advertisement campaign photo! Stunning collection!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> 
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!




U look fabulous. Looks really cold. Wow.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you signature rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a comfy and pretty outfit, love it!




Thank you Periogirl.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Just like an H advertisement campaign photo! Stunning collection!




Thank you my neighbour Kat. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning PrestigeH!! U know my SA offered me a blue rodeo couple of weeks back but by the time she rang me to call me back to store I was already half way home [emoji17][emoji17] and I thought I needed black more than blue at that time I decided to pass and now I am beating myself looking at the fabulous blues being posted!!! WHAT WAS I THINKING saying no[emoji30][emoji30]... Lesson learnt [emoji16][emoji16] I should have at least seen it before saying no!!!



You poor thing. I totally understand that foolish feeling. Please try again with your SA! Perhaps there are more in stock. Crossing my fingers and toes for you dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3195251
> View attachment 3195253
> 
> 
> Baby evie in action... Walking to a xmas fair.
> It fitted my id,cash,lipgloss , raybans in soft pouch, I phone very comfortably.


What a perfect bag for such an event. Xmas is in the air! Just lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Busy taking care new baby today and making her feel at home, lol... thanks for letting me share



Stunning bag and fantastic shot. She feels comfy at home!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..



Always looking chic and fabulous!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> I selected this skirt to pair with the Bateau Fleuri scarf.  Tried them out  today for shopping and lunch with the girls.



Love your entire outfit. You look gorgeous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> I am honored to be twinsey with you! Here she is (sorry for re-posting the same picture)
> 
> View attachment 3194915


Glad you kept it. Love the pop factor! You look fabulous and a proud owner of your new B.


----------



## periogirl28

On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18


----------



## ellietilly

Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> 
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!




Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous - love your fur! I thought London was cold at +2 this morning but -5 brrrrrr!


----------



## Bobmops

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous - love your fur! I thought London was cold at +2 this morning but -5 brrrrrr!



Thank you ellietilly! +2 is almost summer up here &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Kidding of course)


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> you are always elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you..i will check too.




Hi Chincac. My SA says the MUST loafers come in female version too. [emoji3]


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3195116
> 
> 
> Keeping my chilly hands warm today.
> Happy Sunday!




This is the most beautiful Kelly wallet I've ever seen, simply stunning!


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets today at Starbucks.


I love all ur accessories !! CH is my favorite but nowadays I stick with natural Crystal stones
... I need more supernatural power &#128517;




PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746


Seeing ur morning posting is becoming part of my routine on this thread... always so delightful !






JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892




Classic B! Lovely outfit 




tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *



Loving it! Gold B is so versatile ! Maybe that should be in my bucket list as well.. lol







Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!



So elegant looking!




periogirl28 said:


> On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196016
> 
> 
> H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18



Oh no.. Swift Constance 18 In black! So class! I want I want...


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> I love all ur accessories !! CH is my favorite but nowadays I stick with natural Crystal stones
> ... I need more supernatural power &#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing ur morning posting is becoming part of my routine on this thread... always so delightful !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic B! Lovely outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it! Gold B is so versatile ! Maybe that should be in my bucket list as well.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So elegant looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. Swift Constance 18 In black! So class! I want I want...




You just got that fabulous Ghillies!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Thank you my dear &#128525;&#128525;, I will post more &#128513;&#128526;



Please do! I think furs are almost a necessity where you are from?!


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> This is piece of art!!  Love this~~


Thank you thank you





Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning bag and fantastic shot. She feels comfy at home!


Haha... yes yes... 
Lately didn't see ur mod Shot, busy?


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> This is the most beautiful Kelly wallet I've ever seen, simply stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> You just got that fabulous Ghillies!



Haha... never contented with one 
Indeed I've a orange C18 espom but I still wanting one more in black or dark rouge... well, woman &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> I love all ur accessories !! CH is my favorite but nowadays I stick with natural Crystal stones
> ... I need more supernatural power [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing ur morning posting is becoming part of my routine on this thread... always so delightful !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic B! Lovely outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it! Gold B is so versatile ! Maybe that should be in my bucket list as well.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So elegant looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. Swift Constance 18 In black! So class! I want I want...




Thank you Atomic for this lovely comment. I really appreciate.


----------



## eternallove4bag

JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> 
> View attachment 3195892



Oh JE u look so classy always [emoji7][emoji7]!!! Loving ur beautiful dress and sandals!! U lucky gal to have great weather to be able to wear this! On the east coast it's getting so cold!!! 



tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *



Ur golden girl is STUNNING as r u tonkamama!! Perfect outfit for this cold weather[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> 
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!



Ooooh look at u Bopmops! GORGEOUS outfit!! Brrrrr it's cold here too! U look totally warm, cozy and super stylish [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196016
> 
> 
> H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18




U look so AMAZING periogirl!! Totally chic and that C of urs is so FABULOUS[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Always love ur style!! The H boots r TDF!!! U have one of the best collections of H bags and boots [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]


----------



## Blingaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect bag for a perfect outing!!! I am totally eyeing this bag!!! Is this RC Blingaddict?
> 
> 
> 
> Blingaddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much Blingaddict! Looks like we share our love for red [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes eternallove4bag it is RC.. I do love red[emoji173]&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You poor thing. I totally understand that foolish feeling. Please try again with your SA! Perhaps there are more in stock. Crossing my fingers and toes for you dear!




U r such a sweetheart Kat! Thank u [emoji8][emoji8] I am going to reach out to my SA today! U all r so kind!!

Waiting for ur fab shots btw [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Blingaddict said:


> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect bag for a perfect outing!!! I am totally eyeing this bag!!! Is this RC Blingaddict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes eternallove4bag it is RC.. I do love red[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u Blingaddict [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; RC is pure magic!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Blingaddict

periogirl28 said:


> On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196016
> 
> 
> H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18




You look amazing!! You have a fantastic H collection and you use it so well. Inspiring.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## LovEmAll

periogirl28 said:


> On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196016
> 
> 
> H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18




Love your outfit!  Hope you had a great dinner dear.


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Sunday Best [emoji6] OOTD [emoji170]. Thank you for letting me share:
> View attachment 3195892


What a stunner! It's made for you, JE! GORGEOUS. Hopefully, weather would be nice by the time I hit Cali next month! I miss my sandals already.


tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *


We already had flurries here up at the North Pole LOL. I love your goldie...next up on my wishlist. You wear it well.


Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!


DIVINE! "Thanks God it's winter"would never come out of my mouth LMAO


periogirl28 said:


> On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196016
> 
> H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18


Love this look Periogirl.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> What a stunner! It's made for you, JE! GORGEOUS. Hopefully, weather would be nice by the time I hit Cali next month! I miss my sandals already.




Can't wait to see you in sandals, shorts, dresses....![emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't wait to see you in sandals, shorts, dresses....![emoji16][emoji8]


 
Good morning Gorgeous! I can't wait...countdown has started.


----------



## Bobmops

I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops &#128525;&#128526; are comfortable at my lap .


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> 
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops [emoji7][emoji41] are comfortable at my lap .




So sweet. Loving pic. Louis is so cute.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> So sweet. Loving pic. Louis is so cute.



Thank you,PrestigeH! He is not only cute , but also very warm )


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Thank you,PrestigeH! He is not only cute , but also very warm )




Awwww sweet. He loves u. So blessed.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops &#128525;&#128526; are comfortable at my lap .



awwwww...what a sweetheart.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> 
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops [emoji7][emoji41] are comfortable at my lap .




Couldn't get sweeter than this! [emoji8][emoji190]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> 
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops [emoji7][emoji41] are comfortable at my lap .




Too cute and adorable. Love it. [emoji190][emoji170]


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> I love all ur accessories !! CH is my favorite but nowadays I stick with natural Crystal stones
> ... I need more supernatural power &#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing ur morning posting is becoming part of my routine on this thread... always so delightful !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic B! Lovely outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving it! Gold B is so versatile ! Maybe that should be in my bucket list as well.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So elegant looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.. Swift Constance 18 In black! So class! I want I want...



Thanks! I am a big fan of CH.



ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous scarf, bracelets and amazing nails!



Thank you very much~



periogirl28 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> I love you signature rings!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a comfy and pretty outfit, love it!



Thank you! I always tell myself I should switch them up but usually end up reaching for these. 



Kat.Lee said:


> Such an amazing combo!



Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> 
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops [emoji7][emoji41] are comfortable at my lap .




Omg!!! This is the cutest pic ever!!! Love love love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Love your entire outfit. You look gorgeous.



Thank you so much!!  This makes me feel great :


----------



## louboutal

Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> 
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!




Beautiful outfit!!! Stay warm [emoji179]


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196016
> 
> 
> H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18



Great look with beautiful C.  Hope you had a wonderful dinner.


----------



## Love_Couture

Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!



OMG!!  Stunning!!! Stay warm...


----------



## Bobmops

Me and Louis would like to thank you all ,my dearest and most generous friends &#128525;&#128536;&#128525;
Your love is warming every day of my live !&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Great look with beautiful C.  Hope you had a wonderful dinner.




Thank you! Yes dinner was really good, definitely going back!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> 
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops [emoji7][emoji41] are comfortable at my lap .




That's adorable!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Haha... never contented with one
> Indeed I've a orange C18 espom but I still wanting one more in black or dark rouge... well, woman [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Ya I understand! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh JE u look so classy always [emoji7][emoji7]!!! Loving ur beautiful dress and sandals!! U lucky gal to have great weather to be able to wear this! On the east coast it's getting so cold!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ur golden girl is STUNNING as r u tonkamama!! Perfect outfit for this cold weather[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh look at u Bopmops! GORGEOUS outfit!! Brrrrr it's cold here too! U look totally warm, cozy and super stylish [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U look so AMAZING periogirl!! Totally chic and that C of urs is so FABULOUS[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Always love ur style!! The H boots r TDF!!! U have one of the best collections of H bags and boots [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]




Oh dear that's super kind of you to say! Just a collection that suits me and my life. 




Blingaddict said:


> You look amazing!! You have a fantastic H collection and you use it so well. Inspiring.[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]




Thank you. I look forward to more of your action shots too! 



LovEmAll said:


> Love your outfit!  Hope you had a great dinner dear.




Yes thanks the Sole in particular was delicious! 



Rami00 said:


> What a stunner! It's made for you, JE! GORGEOUS. Hopefully, weather would be nice by the time I hit Cali next month! I miss my sandals already.
> 
> We already had flurries here up at the North Pole LOL. I love your goldie...next up on my wishlist. You wear it well.
> 
> DIVINE! "Thanks God it's winter"would never come out of my mouth LMAO
> 
> Love this look Periogirl.




Thanks Rami! Aren't you lucky to be going to warmer temps!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you so much!  



PrestigeH said:


> Very nice outfit. Stylish. The golden girl looks beautiful.





ellietilly said:


> Love how Gold always looks so super stylish





periogirl28 said:


> Such a chick outfit! Thanks for sharing!





Dira919 said:


> This color is so pretty!  I love it with your black outfit and tan boots.





Kat.Lee said:


> Your entire outfit is fabulous!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Rami.  I love your RC red...



Rami00 said:


> We already had flurries here up at the North Pole LOL. I love your goldie...next up on my wishlist. You wear it well.
> 
> .



periogirl28 - love love your H boots!  



periogirl28 said:


> On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196016
> 
> 
> H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off to the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921




Wow love this festive picture. Never tired. Welcome back Kat. Best pic award.


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops &#128525;&#128526; are comfortable at my lap .



So adorable Louis!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off to the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921



U look so beautiful and having a lot of fun out there!  Yeah~ love is in the air!


----------



## atomic110

Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow love this festive picture. Never tired. Welcome back Kat. Best pic award.



Thank you so much my dearest neighbour friend. All is good and I'm thrilled to be back. Thanks for the love and support![emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> U look so beautiful and having a lot of fun out there!  Yeah~ love is in the air!



Thank you so much atomic. You are very kind and sweet.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share




Love the outfit and of course your gorgeous KG.


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921



Kat Lee you look gorgeous! Love your dress! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921





atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share



OMG, love both of these pics ~ thanks *Kat* and *atomic* for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share




Beautiful and elegant pic. Everything is so nice.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Love the outfit and of course your gorgeous KG.



I love urs better 






VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, love both of these pics ~ thanks *Kat* and *atomic* for sharing.




Thanks * BigeeLeBrun4 *




PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful and elegant pic. Everything is so nice.



Thank you * PrestigeH *!


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> Kat Lee you look gorgeous! Love your dress! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you *HCLV*. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, love both of these pics ~ thanks *Kat* and *atomic* for sharing.



Thank you so much *VLB*. 



atomic110 said:


> I love urs better  [/B]!



[emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051



This is so cruel !!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
But very lovely at the same time. I can see the Xmas smiles on their faces! I wouldn't mind keeping some of them safe in my drawer for you! [emoji2]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> This is so cruel !!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> But very lovely at the same time. I can see the Xmas smiles on their faces! I wouldn't mind keep some of them safe in my drawer for you! [emoji2]




Awwww [emoji12]&#129299; yes please show me ur drawers. Lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## H.C.LV.

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051



Just....WOW...!!!! &#128052;&#128153;&#128052;&#128153;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051


Killing me... softly...


----------



## PrestigeH

H.C.LV. said:


> Just....WOW...!!!! [emoji206][emoji170][emoji206][emoji170]




Thank you H.C.LV. [emoji12][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Killing me... softly...




(Whisper) how would you want me to do it? Lol sheesh.


----------



## Myrkur

With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops &#128525;&#128526; are comfortable at my lap .


What an adorable picture. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921


Love the picture. This is a great time of the year and you look so festive and beautiful with your gorgeous bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3197072
> 
> View attachment 3197073




U look great. Strike a pose. U go girl. [emoji3][emoji12]


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share


Stunning outfit. Love your skirt.


PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051



Really, we already have horse envy. OMG, that is some happy and colorful stable. I am sending this picture on to my SA and asking him why I don't have anything close to this??????


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3197072
> 
> View attachment 3197073



Love the whole casual look. Your tree is very pretty too.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Stunning outfit. Love your skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, we already have horse envy. OMG, that is some happy and colorful stable. I am sending this picture on to my SA and asking him why I don't have anything close to this??????




[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] give me ur SA number. Lol &#129299;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Love the picture. This is a great time of the year and you look so festive and beautiful with your gorgeous bag.



Thank you so much Meg! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Really, we already have horse envy. OMG, that is some happy and colorful stable. I am sending this picture on to my SA and asking him why I don't have anything close to this??????




I just did the same! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji2]


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] give me ur SA number. Lol &#129299;



I will be sending it along. He obviously needs to work harder .


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3197072
> 
> View attachment 3197073




Very relaxing look. Nice!


----------



## runner1234

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921


head to toe perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921



What a beautiful shot! I'd never get tired of your unicorn. Keep the pics coming. I love em


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> (Whisper) how would you want me to do it? Lol sheesh.



Use ur rodeosssssssss ... hahaha


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Use ur rodeosssssssss ... hahaha




Brilliant answer. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] U r good.


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Stunning outfit. Love your skirt.



Thanks for ur kind words * megt10*


----------



## atomic110

prestigeh said:


> brilliant answer. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] u r good.



rotl...


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share


 Your outfit


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051


 
YUP! Rub it in...just rub in... my dear neighbor. 


Jokes aside...love this pic


----------



## Kat.Lee

Amanda Murphy said:


> head to toe perfection!



Thank you so much. You are very kind. 



Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful shot! I'd never get tired of your unicorn. Keep the pics coming. I love em



Thank you my dear. Good morning to you gorgeous! 



Rami00 said:


> YUP! Rub it in...just rub in... my dear neighbor.
> 
> Jokes aside...love this pic



L O L!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921




Oh Kat can u look anything other than totally STUNNING! U look like a vision!!! Hard to focus on anything g else in the pic but ur GORGEOUS self [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!! Love this time of the year myself!!! There's so much of love and positivity floating around [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> YUP! Rub it in...just rub in... my dear neighbor.
> 
> 
> Jokes aside...love this pic




This is no joke. But there is still another year before Halloween. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317] 

Ok thank you Rami. But seriously - Try asking or go to the store. Charging to the store directly works for me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share




U look so elegantly out together atomic110! Love ur outfit and ur bag[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat can u look anything other than totally STUNNING! U look like a vision!!! Hard to focus on anything g else in the pic but ur GORGEOUS self [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!! Love this time of the year myself!!! There's so much of love and positivity floating around [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh my. She wakes up. Run rodeos. Run. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Your outfit




thank you! Look forward to see ur outfit too! Wishing u a good day ahead ~






eternallove4bag said:


> U look so elegantly out together atomic110! Love ur outfit and ur bag[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



U r so sweet as usual !&#128537;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat can u look anything other than totally STUNNING! U look like a vision!!! Hard to focus on anything g else in the pic but ur GORGEOUS self [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!! Love this time of the year myself!!! There's so much of love and positivity floating around [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh how sweet of you. Thank you so much my dear. Joy joy not to the world!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Really, we already have horse envy. OMG, that is some happy and colorful stable. I am sending this picture on to my SA and asking him why I don't have anything close to this??????



I can't help it but shared the photo to my SA... and her answer is "OMG" &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051



Omg!!! This is the most BEAUTIFUL, AMAZING picture!!! Wow wow and wow!!! What a collection u have PrestgeH!!! Thank u for posting a shot of them together.... Easier to find them when we break in ur house [emoji12][emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> This is so cruel !!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> But very lovely at the same time. I can see the Xmas smiles on their faces! I wouldn't mind keeping some of them safe in my drawer for you! [emoji2]



Totally agree Kat!!! Now he is totally asking..no make it begging for us to come take these beauties off his hands [emoji6][emoji6][emoji3][emoji3]



Rami00 said:


> YUP! Rub it in...just rub in... my dear neighbor.
> 
> 
> Jokes aside...love this pic



Isn't he doing just that Rami[emoji30][emoji30]... But now we know his stash [emoji12]... Not to mention what we r fighting for... All eyes to the mission objectives [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my. She wakes up. Run rodeos. Run. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]




Hehehe!!! I just reached office and had to literally sit down in my chair after I saw the pics [emoji3][emoji3][emoji28]... Good god!!! U better run with ur rodeos now PrestigeH[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> (Whisper) how would you want me to do it? Lol sheesh.




Omg!!! In splits!!! Don't know whether to laugh or cry [emoji30][emoji28][emoji30][emoji28][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> I can't help it but shared the photo to my SA... and her answer is "OMG" [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Seriously????? U u u u (vomitting blood) lol. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3197072
> 
> View attachment 3197073




Love ur cozy decor and ur gorgeous evie!! U look super pretty Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! This is the most BEAUTIFUL, AMAZING picture!!! Wow wow and wow!!! What a collection u have PrestgeH!!! Thank u for posting a shot of them together.... Easier to find them when we break in ur house [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree Kat!!! Now he is totally asking..no make it begging for us to come take these beauties off his hands [emoji6][emoji6][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he doing just that Rami[emoji30][emoji30]... But now we know his stash [emoji12]... Not to mention what we r fighting for... All eyes to the mission objectives [emoji3][emoji3]




Please just admire. No touching. Lol &#129299;[emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> I can't help it but shared the photo to my SA... and her answer is "OMG" [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




I did exactly the same. But she's quiet and no response yet. Must be in huge disbelieve and don't know what to say! [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Please just admire. No touching. Lol &#129299;[emoji76][emoji7]




This art needs to be collected not admired from afar my dear PrestigeH.... Thank u for already collecting them for us [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I did exactly the same. But she's quiet and no response yet. Must be in huge disbelieve and don't know what to say! [emoji16]




Oh my. Kat u r my neighbour. U u u u. Lol. I will be banned from rodeos. [emoji31][emoji30][emoji31][emoji30][emoji12]&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118




U look so good. Nice matching scarf and bag. Lots of finger candies. Bling bling.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my. Kat u r my neighbour. U u u u. Lol. I will be banned from rodeos. [emoji31][emoji30][emoji31][emoji30][emoji12]&#129299;



We will always be good neighbours with or without rodeos. Wait...rather with. Please get more and more to share with us!![emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> This art needs to be collected not admired from afar my dear PrestigeH.... Thank u for already collecting them for us [emoji3][emoji3]




But seriously go inside the shop that u frequent to ask. I find it more effective than asking through phone.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U look so good. Nice matching scarf and bag. Lots of finger candies. Bling bling.




Thank u my dear PrestigeH!!! But no bling can fill the place of my EMPTY STABLES so yup I am busy plotting my dear [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118




You look gorgeous with or without rodeo [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> But seriously go inside the shop that u frequent to ask. I find it more effective than asking through phone.




Oh I definitely am going to do that! My sweet sweet SA here I come with a tent outside ur store [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> I did exactly the same. But she's quiet and no response yet. Must be in huge disbelieve and don't know what to say! [emoji16]



She probably fainted after seeing the photo, lol...&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118



Count me in, haha
U look too good for plotting a plan


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> She probably fainted after seeing the photo, lol...[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




I hope all the SAs of Megt, Kat and Atomic will see my passion for rodeos and send to this to HQ. Tmr HQ will hunt me down and give me all the missing rodeos as a appreciation to my passion. Pleaseeeeee let this come true. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Count me in, haha
> U look too good for plotting a plan



Thank u dear atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... We need a huge team for the raid and at the rate at which PrestigeH is collecting these little fellas we can use all the help[emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> I hope all the SAs of Megt, Kat and Atomic will see my passion for rodeos and send to this to HQ. Tmr HQ will hunt me down and give me all the missing rodeos as a appreciation to my passion. Pleaseeeeee let this come true. [emoji12][emoji317]




Oh not so fast!! Include me in this too! I just shooted a text to my SA for some inspiration [emoji6][emoji4]... It's a win win when u get more... Just expands my collection [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You look gorgeous with or without rodeo [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]!




Muuah!! Kat a HUGE HUG to u my friend for being so nice and amazing [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I hope all the SAs of Megt, Kat and Atomic will see my passion for rodeos and send to this to HQ. Tmr HQ will hunt me down and give me all the missing rodeos as a appreciation to my passion. Pleaseeeeee let this come true. [emoji12][emoji317]




L O L! I'll courier that Wishing Machine over to you now!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u dear atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... We need a huge team for the raid and at the rate at which PrestigeH is collecting these little fellas we can use all the help[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh not so fast!! Include me in this too! I just shooted a text to my SA for some inspiration [emoji6][emoji4]... It's a win win when u get more... Just expands my collection [emoji8]




Breathe Prestigeh breathe. The baby is not out yet. Breathe 123...321...


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> L O L! I'll courier that Wishing Machine over to you now!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Awwwww.... Thank you Kat [emoji12][emoji317][emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

Myrkur said:


> With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3197072
> 
> View attachment 3197073



Love you casual style &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!twins on bordo sofa &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ellietilly

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share




Just love your Ms. G, the whole outfit is pretty fab too!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> This is no joke. But there is still another year before Halloween. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]
> 
> Ok thank you Rami. But seriously - Try asking or go to the store. Charging to the store directly works for me.



Saving your pictures and showing it to my SA on my next visit. Even though he gave me grief that he fell into my guilt trap last time. O well.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921



Wow ! What a festive pic , Kat ! You look great as always !


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Saving your pictures and showing it to my SA on my next visit. Even though he gave me grief that he fell into my guilt trap last time. O well.




Yes go direct. Don't give them time to prepare. Catch them off guard. All the H lucky fairies will be with u. Same thing goes to eternallove4bag too. Ok everyone too including myself. [emoji317][emoji81]


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118




Looking lovely, great bright colours - a real tonic to this dismal weather


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Breathe Prestigeh breathe. The baby is not out yet. Breathe 123...321...




Lol! U r a total sweetheart PrestigeH!! Thank u for making my days so bright, funny and amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> Looking lovely, great bright colours - a real tonic to this dismal weather




Thank u dear ellietilly  u r so sweet!! This is me defying the dismal weather [emoji3][emoji3] with my bright colors!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118



Ahhhhh! Summer and &#127774; Are back !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Ahhhhh! Summer and [emoji274] Are back !




Lol!!! Thank u sweet Bopmops[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ellietilly

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051




Oh my goodness! Can I apply to work as a stable girl?? [emoji6]


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921




Gorgeous photo, looks so Christmassy.


----------



## PrestigeH

ellietilly said:


> Oh my goodness! Can I apply to work as a stable girl?? [emoji6]




Of course u can. We are in the same gang. [emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051



Love your posse of rodeos ~ more than enough for a polo team, right?


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your posse of rodeos ~ more than enough for a polo team, right?




Thank you VigeeLeBrun. I think we need some reserves. [emoji3]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921




Yay! Kat is back in action!  Love your dress! I love burgundy! Goes so well with your Unicorn!


----------



## LovEmAll

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921




How fun!  You wear your unicorn K so well Kat!  Happy holidays dear [emoji4]


----------



## HGT

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share




CUTE and yet elegant!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051




Wow! Wow! Wow! Love the PM!


----------



## HGT

Myrkur said:


> With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3197072
> 
> View attachment 3197073




Your Rubis Evie makes me want one!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Love the PM!




Ha after u mentioned about it, the PM is indeed small among the rest.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118




Love your scarf!!!! Such a nice orange and blue!  Do you mind sharing the design? Is it current season? Thanks!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118




Beautiful everything![emoji7]
Perfect!!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118



You are funny and look adorable. I hope you get your Rodeo soon!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051



I love this picture and that little pony is the cutest!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921



So much fun!  Love your outfit, the color is so perfect.  Unicorn looks amazing!  Your post made me smile. :


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Love your scarf!!!! Such a nice orange and blue!  Do you mind sharing the design? Is it current season? Thanks!



Thank u so much HGT [emoji173]&#65039; this is the flamingo party. It's available in the stores and I believe on the H website too.... This is my 'put me in a good mood' kinda shawl with its bright colors [emoji4]



Keren16 said:


> Beautiful everything![emoji7]
> Perfect!!



Thank u dear Keren 



periogirl28 said:


> You are funny and look adorable. I hope you get your Rodeo soon!




Thank u so much periogirl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping I get my rodeo soon too otherwise PrestigeH's stable here I come [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196016
> 
> 
> H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18



Periogirl you look amazing and elegant as always! &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051







ellietilly said:


> Oh my goodness! Can I apply to work as a stable girl?? [emoji6]




Omg!! You have all the color combo available PrestigeH [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## weibandy

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share



As elegant as it gets!  Very inspiring!


----------



## periogirl28

H.C.LV. said:


> Periogirl you look amazing and elegant as always! [emoji178][emoji178]




Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118


DEAD! What a fresh breath of air. Loving the colors and that red reissue is on point. You nailed the look.


eternallove4bag said:


> Isn't he doing just that Rami[emoji30][emoji30]... But now we know his stash [emoji12]... Not to mention what we r fighting for... All eyes to the mission objectives [emoji3][emoji3]


OMG! You get me LOL. The feeling is mutual.


----------



## Freckles1

Flamingo Party heading to the airport!!
We are pre checked and ready to roll!!


----------



## periogirl28

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3197391
> 
> Flaming Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!




Have safe trip! You are looking good!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bobmops

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.



Wow! Love the reds!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share



Love the look &#128525;&#128525;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> DEAD! What a fresh breath of air. Loving the colors and that red reissue is on point. You nailed the look.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! You get me LOL. The feeling is mutual.




Thank u so much Rami [emoji8][emoji8] u r the best! And we have to keep the pressure on PrestigeH [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3197391
> 
> Flaming Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!


We r FP cousins [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love ur CW! Perfect companion to keep u warm and cozy when traveling!




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.




What an amazing color RC is! Such a gorgeous red!!! Love the matching CdE.[emoji173]&#65039;.... And ur arm candy!!


----------



## Love_Couture

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.




Very beautiful and holidays!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.



 Vigee soooo gorgeous in red!


----------



## Rami00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.


 
WOWWWWWWW! GORGEOUS


----------



## thyme

Freckles1 said:


> Flamingo Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!



lovely shawl! 



eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today



love the colour pairings here..



Myrkur said:


> With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]



great to see evelyne in action! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun!



*Kat*, you look so lovely



atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share



great outfit..i love polka dots!



PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.



such a colourful happy stable..


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much HGT [emoji173]&#65039; this is the flamingo party. It's available in the stores and I believe on the H website too.... This is my 'put me in a good mood' kinda shawl with its bright colors [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear Keren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much periogirl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping I get my rodeo soon too otherwise PrestigeH's stable here I come [emoji3][emoji3]





Oh! The famous Flamingo Party ! Got it!! Thanks!


----------



## Chrissy Baby

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921


This pic is so festive and you look great, as usual.


----------



## Chrissy Baby

atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful Ms G and love your skirt.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> lovely shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the colour pairings here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great to see evelyne in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kat*, you look so lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit..i love polka dots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a colourful happy stable..




Thank u so much chincac [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Oh! The famous Flamingo Party ! Got it!! Thanks!




Very welcome HGT[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I love this picture and that little pony is the cutest!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> Omg!! You have all the color combo available PrestigeH [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;




Many thanks Doves75. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3197391
> 
> Flamingo Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!




U look great. Enjoy and have a good trip. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.




U look great. So well matched. Love everything.


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> lovely shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the colour pairings here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great to see evelyne in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kat*, you look so lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great outfit..i love polka dots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a colourful happy stable..




Thank you Chincac. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Wow ! What a festive pic , Kat ! You look great as always !







ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous photo, looks so Christmassy.







HGT said:


> Yay! Kat is back in action!  Love your dress! I love burgundy! Goes so well with your Unicorn!







weibandy said:


> So much fun!  Love your outfit, the color is so perfect.  Unicorn looks amazing!  Your post made me smile. :







chincac said:


> *Kat*, you look so lovely







Chrissy Baby said:


> This pic is so festive and you look great, as usual.



Thank you everyone for your kind and lovely comments. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.




Love this picture VLB. You always have a sharp sense of the best match. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3197391
> 
> Flamingo Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!




What a beautiful scarf. Fabulous on you. Wish you a wonderful trip.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LovEmAll said:


> How fun!  You wear your unicorn K so well Kat!  Happy holidays dear [emoji4]




Thank you so much LovEmAll. [emoji8]


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.




Just perfection!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermes Only

Kat.Lee said:


> Always looking chic and fabulous!!


 Thank You..!!



Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!


 Lovely Outfit.. Twins on CRocks! 



PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195746


 Looks Fabulous in Neutrals!


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118


 Wow.. You look Fabulous!! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.


 Always Stylish my Friend..


----------



## PrestigeH

Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]


----------



## Hermes Only

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622


 I LOVE your B. Nobody gets bored with a Timeless Classic..!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> I LOVE your B. Nobody gets bored with a Timeless Classic..!!




Thank you Hermes Only. [emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622



If I have the same black b with GHW, I will use it all the time as well &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> If I have the same black b with GHW, I will use it all the time as well [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you AvrilShower. U r absolutely right. With Black, it is easy to match and that makes me lazy to change.


----------



## AvrilShower

One of my purchases yesterday. Wore it for Hermes event tonight.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> One of my purchases yesterday. Wore it for Hermes event tonight.




Very classy. Suits you very well.


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622




Never bored on a Black B GHW!


----------



## HGT

AvrilShower said:


> One of my purchases yesterday. Wore it for Hermes event tonight.




Love it!  I am sure this one is very versatile, as you can wear it in a few different ways.


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Never bored on a Black B GHW!




Thank you HGT. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622




Never bored of your shots my dear neighbour! Black B is the timeless piece!


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> One of my purchases yesterday. Wore it for Hermes event tonight.




Lovely. Bet you look fabulous with it to the event.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Never bored of your shots my dear neighbour! Black B is the timeless piece!




Thank you Kat. [emoji3]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622



Love this pic ~ What is the name of the bracelet with black leather and the PHW? It is totally gorgeous, *Prestige*.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.



What a stunning combination, just right for the colder weather.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> What a stunning combination, just right for the colder weather.



Thanks, *periogirl* and fellow tPFers! My selfie skills have been momentarily absent


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622



I'm not sure why , but your pic has strange effect on me . It like see something of absolute perfection &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic ~ What is the name of the bracelet with black leather and the PHW? It is totally gorgeous, *Prestige*.




Thank you VigeeLeBrun. It is a bracelet from Delvaux. Sorry was not Hermes. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> I'm not sure why , but your pic has strange effect on me . It like see something of absolute perfection [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Wow thank u Bobmops. I hope I have mastered the skill of hypnotism. Lol just kidding. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

Casual business meeting , waiting for my partners to arrive&#128545;
Happy Wednesday !


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> One of my purchases yesterday. Wore it for Hermes event tonight.



Beautiful ! I think I need this one !&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Casual business meeting , waiting for my partners to arrive[emoji35]
> 
> Happy Wednesday !




Looks so cosy!


----------



## periogirl28

Out to lunch with friends. The shawl which started it all. La Femme GM.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622




How can we get bored Mr. Fashion Editor/ stylish? Ur shots r the most fabulous and real eye candy! I always Look forward to ur amazing pics PrestigeH!!! Oh that B and ur arm candy r all masterpieces [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! 

Good morning my dear and how r my rodeos doing in ur stable [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Out to lunch with friends. The shawl which started it all. La Femme GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197910




Ooooh what a stunning shawl this is!!! Periogirl u never disappoint!!! Beautiful dress and that shawl is heaven!!! Love love love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Casual business meeting , waiting for my partners to arrive[emoji35]
> 
> Happy Wednesday !




Always point on always GORGEOUS Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; wearing the same clic H today [emoji4]... Great minds think alike?


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh what a stunning shawl this is!!! Periogirl u never disappoint!!! Beautiful dress and that shawl is heaven!!! Love love love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Need to learn  from you and wear my shawls as well as you do! [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> One of my purchases yesterday. Wore it for Hermes event tonight.




What a pretty necklace this is AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039; so delicate!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	





And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Casual business meeting , waiting for my partners to arrive[emoji35]
> 
> Happy Wednesday !




Love how u mix the Clic clacs and match ur scarf so well. Really love this. Well planned. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Out to lunch with friends. The shawl which started it all. La Femme GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197910




Nice combi. Love the darker colour on ur dress, bringing out the scarf as a centre piece. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> How can we get bored Mr. Fashion Editor/ stylish? Ur shots r the most fabulous and real eye candy! I always Look forward to ur amazing pics PrestigeH!!! Oh that B and ur arm candy r all masterpieces [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!
> 
> Good morning my dear and how r my rodeos doing in ur stable [emoji3][emoji3]







eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920




Wow u look great. Good morning sweetheart. You have so many scarves. What great collection you have. Kat is inspirational. Mixing of hardwares looks great on you. Rodeos ..... Hello can you hear me....... Sorry b..a..d recept....ion. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> What a stunning combination, just right for the colder weather.





PrestigeH said:


> Thank you VigeeLeBrun. It is a bracelet from Delvaux. Sorry was not Hermes. [emoji3]



Still, I love it and worth looking into, thanks.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Casual business meeting , waiting for my partners to arrive[emoji35]
> 
> Happy Wednesday !




Love this look and the clic clacs!


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Still, I love it and worth looking into, thanks.




Yes u should go try it. I do love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920



What a stunning shawl and matching top/pants. Love this green (peace)! And needless to say the perfectly matched bracelets. You're welcome my dear. YG/RG look interesting and charming together. A bit of a twist IMO. May I give you another crown - queen of clic clac/clic h! [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wow u look great. Good morning sweetheart. You have so many scarves. What great collection you have. Kat is inspirational. Mixing of hardwares looks great on you. Rodeos ..... Hello can you hear me....... Sorry b..a..d recept....ion. [emoji12][emoji317]




Muuah!!! U r the sweetest [emoji8][emoji8]!! My shawls and clic H's r my weakness  [emoji23][emoji23].... And now I can add ur rodeos to my weakness too[emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> What a stunning shawl and matching top/pants. Love this green (peace)! And needless to say the perfectly matched bracelets. You're welcome my dear. YG/RG look interesting and charming together. A bit of a twist IMO. May I give you another crown - queen of clic clac/clic h! [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]




Aww!!! Coming from the style queen this made my day! A HUGE HUG to u Kat!!! U r always on my side [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... U r truly inspirational!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww!!! Coming from the style queen this made my day! A HUGE HUG to u Kat!!! U r always on my side [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... U r truly inspirational!!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Out to lunch with friends. The shawl which started it all. La Femme GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197910


 Stunning!


eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920


 Absolutely gorgeous. Green is my favorite color. You wear it soooooo well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous. Green is my favorite color. You wear it soooooo well.




Oh Rami! We totally share our love for the Reds and green[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172]... Maybe that's why I love this time of the year so much!! Filled with my favorite colors [emoji7][emoji7]... Thank u so much my friend for the sweet compliment[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622


 
I'll never be bored. So keep posting. Love your arm candy and of course that stunning B. Wait...I don't see the rodeos. I hope you didn't put them in a bank safe lol


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> I'll never be bored. So keep posting. Love your arm candy and of course that stunning B. Wait...I don't see the rodeos. I hope you didn't put them in bank safe lol




Thank u dear Rami. Ha ha. I was unable to put any rodeo on the bag. My arms have been twisted by u. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Freckles1

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622




Love your B and the gold hardware makes this bag tdf!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920




SO beautiful eternallove!!!!! Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Freckles1 said:


> Love your B and the gold hardware makes this bag tdf!!!!




Thank you Freckles1. U r so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> SO beautiful eternallove!!!!! Absolutely stunning!!!




Thank u so much Freckles1


----------



## AvrilShower

Bobmops said:


> Casual business meeting , waiting for my partners to arrive&#128545;
> Happy Wednesday !



So chic!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> Out to lunch with friends. The shawl which started it all. La Femme GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197910



Love your whole outfit! Gorgeous! The color matches so well!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920



You look lovely!!! Thanks for sharing! Kat inspired so many of us &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely. Bet you look fabulous with it to the event.



Thank you Kat! Yeah had quite a few drinks  they sold a gorgeous pink 25 Croc B with diamond buckle!
Ahead of time my SA told me that I might be able to get a Constance bag but then those Constance all got displayed in their windows &#128557; No worries I can wait for next time!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty necklace this is AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039; so delicate!!



Thank you my dear! Had a lot of fun with it!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Looks so cosy!



Thank you ,dear ! It's wet and cold outside &#127783;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Nice combi. Love the darker colour on ur dress, bringing out the scarf as a centre piece. [emoji3]



Thank you, just threw it on, was running late! 




Rami00 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous. Green is my favorite color. You wear it soooooo well.



Thank you Rami! 



AvrilShower said:


> Love your whole outfit! Gorgeous! The color matches so well!



Thank you very much, congrats on your lovely Farandole! And thanks for posting the party eye candy too.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Love how u mix the Clic clacs and match ur scarf so well. Really love this. Well planned. [emoji3]



Thank you , PrestigeH&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look and the clic clacs!



You are very kind , Kat!&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> So chic!!!



Than you my dear !&#128525;&#129303;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920



OMG ! Great shade of green ! &#128525;&#128536;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## AvrilShower

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful ! I think I need this one !&#128514;&#128514;



You won't regret! It is so classic it will never go wrong!


----------



## lovely64

Pjs and cashmere, lol&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;


----------



## AvrilShower

lovely64 said:


> Pjs and cashmere, lol&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198045



The color is beautiful!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> You look lovely!!! Thanks for sharing! Kat inspired so many of us [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank u so much AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Kat is a total style icon isn't she [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> OMG ! Great shade of green ! [emoji7][emoji8][emoji122]&#127995;




Thank u so much Bopmops [emoji8][emoji8]... Time to take out the Christmas colors [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> Pjs and cashmere, lol&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198045




Cozy and comfy and downright STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920



eternallove4bag - love all you H shawl collection!


----------



## dara678

My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings Hermes Lovers.. Here's my H-In-Action in Alexander Wang, Forever 21 Cardi, Uniqlo Jeans, Frye Campus Boots with my Raisin B40, Craie CDC GHW and my current favorite Caducee Rock 100cm silk/cashmere from H Mens..



There's just something about you - always  :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## papertiger

Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921



Your whole outfit is wonderful



atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share



Super smart 



PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051



Just hand over that green one now!


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.



As ever, such inspiration! I need lots to show ideas on how to wear bright H totes 



lovely64 said:


> Pjs and cashmere, lol&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198045



Beautiful colours, and together even nicer, such joy


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag - love all you H shawl collection!




Thank u so much tonkamama :hugs;


----------



## eternallove4bag

dara678 said:


> My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198158




What a beautiful color! Love it! And I absolutely love CI [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AvrilShower

dara678 said:


> My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198158



Beautiful!!!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.




Beautiful as always. Love the Reds [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

lovely64 said:


> Pjs and cashmere, lol&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198045




Lovely colours. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

dara678 said:


> My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198158




Very nice. Congratulations! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

papertiger said:


> Your whole outfit is wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hand over that green one now!




[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji379] ok [emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3198434




And he does it again!!! That's how these shots should be taken!!! I am so going to take lessons from u PrestigeH on how to take such fabulous shots!!! Love love love everything in the pic!!! Love ur clic clac collection... Would love to see the whole collection pls??... Is that the new burgundy color or China red? Just gorgeous [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... I was eyeing the burgundy today [emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> And he does it again!!! That's how these shots should be taken!!! I am so going to take lessons from u PrestigeH on how to take such fabulous shots!!! Love love love everything in the pic!!! Love ur clic clac collection... Would love to see the whole collection pls??... Is that the new burgundy color or China red? Just gorgeous [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... I was eyeing the burgundy today [emoji6]




Morning or should be good evening eternallove4bag. Thank u for praising me. Ha ha. Not sure what red is this but was told is a new red. This red is kind of dark and not too bright. [emoji3] Have a good night and sweet dream to you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Morning or should be good evening eternallove4bag. Thank u for praising me. Ha ha. Not sure what red is this but was told is a new red. This red is kind of dark and not too bright. [emoji3] Have a good night and sweet dream to you.




After these beautiful pics I will sleep with beautiful dreams for sure [emoji3][emoji3]... Evening/night here.... Really love this deep red!!! Enabler! Now I wish I had got this... Maybe next week [emoji6]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3198434



Stunning artistic shot again. You have such an amazing collection PrestigeH! Have a great day! 



eternallove4bag said:


> And he does it again!!! That's how these shots should be taken!!! I am so going to take lessons from u PrestigeH on how to take such fabulous shots!!! Love love love everything in the pic!!! Love ur clic clac collection... Would love to see the whole collection pls??... Is that the new burgundy color or China red? Just gorgeous [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... I was eyeing the burgundy today [emoji6]







eternallove4bag said:


> After these beautiful pics I will sleep with beautiful dreams for sure [emoji3][emoji3]... Evening/night here.... Really love this deep red!!! Enabler! Now I wish I had got this... Maybe next week [emoji6]



Love this dark red too eternallove4bag. Let's try our luck to find it. Thank you for the enabling PrestigeH!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> Pjs and cashmere, lol&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198045




What a beautiful shawl. Very happy colour!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Thank you Kat! Yeah had quite a few drinks  they sold a gorgeous pink 25 Croc B with diamond buckle!
> 
> Ahead of time my SA told me that I might be able to get a Constance bag but then those Constance all got displayed in their windows [emoji24] No worries I can wait for next time!




Wow what a lucky sale of that ultimate piece. I'm sure your Constance is on its way to you soon!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning artistic shot again. You have such an amazing collection PrestigeH! Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this dark red too eternallove4bag. Let's try our luck to find it. Thank you for the enabling PrestigeH!! [emoji8]




Thanks Kat and good morning to you. I am sure it will look gorgeous on you and eternallove4bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> You look lovely!!! Thanks for sharing! Kat inspired so many of us [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning artistic shot again. You have such an amazing collection PrestigeH! Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this dark red too eternallove4bag. Let's try our luck to find it. Thank you for the enabling PrestigeH!! [emoji8]



Deal Kat. Already texted my SA to keep the burgundy aside to pick up next week [emoji3][emoji3].... Naughty PrestigeH for enabling us [emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Thanks Kat and good morning to you. I am sure it will look gorgeous on you and eternallove4bag.




If we don't get it from our SAs then we r coming after urs [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Deal Kat. Already texted my SA to keep the burgundy aside to pick up next week [emoji3][emoji3].... Naughty PrestigeH for enabling us [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't get it from our SAs then we r coming after urs [emoji8][emoji8]




Wow u r fast. Enjoy. It is really a beautiful colour IMO.


----------



## Chloesam

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3197391
> 
> Flamingo Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!




Gorgeous FP! This CW is perfect on you Freckles! Hope your flight went smoothly!


----------



## Chloesam

dara678 said:


> My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198158




I love blue atoll it is such a soft but happy blue! Congrats! Love the twillys too!


----------



## Chloesam

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.




Gorgeous as always Vigee! Twins on the CSGM!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Deal Kat. Already texted my SA to keep the burgundy aside to pick up next week [emoji3][emoji3].... Naughty PrestigeH for enabling us [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't get it from our SAs then we r coming after urs [emoji8][emoji8]




That's fantastic. I'll have to keep crossing my fingers and toes! [emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

My H of the day


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> My H of the day




Love this entire outfit Kyokei. The bracelets match perfectly with the shawl! [emoji171][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> My H of the day




U look great. Sophisticated looking.


----------



## mcpro

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622




I don't get bored!! I love it!! That is my dreeeaaaammnmm bag!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

mcpro said:


> I don't get bored!! I love it!! That is my dreeeaaaammnmm bag!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Mcpro. [emoji3] you are so kind.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571




Temperature dropped but u r HOT. Go enjoy and have fun. [emoji3]


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571




Beautiful coat. Perfect match of shawl and C. You look gorgeous. As always. [emoji171]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Temperature dropped but u r HOT. Go enjoy and have fun. [emoji3]




Thank you. And you are kind and sweet! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful coat. Perfect match of shawl and C. You look gorgeous. As always. [emoji171]




Thank you so much Love_Couture. Missing your mod shots!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571



You look beautiful, Kat. Love this classy outfit and how everything is perfectly matched. Have a great time!


----------



## PennyD2911

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622




Iconic![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> My H of the day



This scarf looks more gorgeous every time I see it. Beautiful with this outfit.


----------



## PennyD2911

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571




Nice jacket! I bet it keeps you warm! Love your UV Constance!


----------



## HGT

Does it consider as mixing metals?


----------



## PennyD2911

PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051




[emoji171][emoji178][emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571




Kat.Lee - OMG you look so beautiful & love your Constance & scarf. I hope you have a great time at the event.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3198434





PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622





PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051



Amazing collection! I love the dark red bracelet.
I am heading over now in my supertanker to relieve you of your rodeo burden!


----------



## Moirai

HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612



All are gorgeous! Love this!


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this entire outfit Kyokei. The bracelets match perfectly with the shawl! [emoji171][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you! The orange bracelet is a lot easier to match with things than I had originally thought it would be.



PrestigeH said:


> U look great. Sophisticated looking.



Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

dara678 said:


> My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198158



Lindy is lovely with the twillies. Congrats!



lovely64 said:


> Pjs and cashmere, lol&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;
> View attachment 3198045



Love the gorgeous colors of this shawl!



periogirl28 said:


> Out to lunch with friends. The shawl which started it all. La Femme GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197910



Beautiful dress and perfectly matched with the shawl.



Bobmops said:


> Casual business meeting , waiting for my partners to arrive&#128545;
> Happy Wednesday !



Fabulous look! Love the way you're wearing the scarf with the words on the front. And matching bracelets too! I'd probably be staring at your accessories rather than listening in the meeting, LOL.



AvrilShower said:


> One of my purchases yesterday. Wore it for Hermes event tonight.



Love this necklace! It's chic and elegant.


----------



## Kyokei

HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612



Looks great!



Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571



Ahhh I love this entire outfit! Hope your BV event was fun. What kind was it? Although I only got into Hermes recently, I also wear the scarves and bracelets I do have to other brands events... 

Your bag and scarf combo are amazing and I love the shoes. I wish I had the patience to wear pumps in the cold weather.



Bobmops said:


> Casual business meeting , waiting for my partners to arrive&#128545;
> Happy Wednesday !



Love this scarf! It's so fun. Which CW is this?



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3198434



Looks great, PrestigeH!


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> This scarf looks more gorgeous every time I see it. Beautiful with this outfit.



Thank you so much, Moirai!


----------



## HGT

Moirai said:


> All are gorgeous! Love this!




Thanks Moirai!



Kyokei said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I love this entire outfit! Hope your BV event was fun. What kind was it? Although I only got into Hermes recently, I also wear the scarves and bracelets I do have to other brands events...
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag and scarf combo are amazing and I love the shoes. I wish I had the patience to wear pumps in the cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this scarf! It's so fun. Which CW is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, PrestigeH!




Thanks Kyokei!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920





eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118



You wear these shawls beautifully! Love the colors, your matching outfits and accessories!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3197391
> 
> Flamingo Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!



You look so pretty with that lovely shawl! Have fun!


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571




So classy Kat!!  Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## tonkamama

HGT~ very chic pairing!  Happy Thanksgiving!!  



HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612


----------



## Moirai

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.



Such gorgeous reds! They look fabulous on you.



Myrkur said:


> With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]
> View attachment 3197072
> 
> View attachment 3197073



Love the color of your Evie.



Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921



Fun festive pic! You look lovely! Love your dress and Ms Unicorn.



Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops &#128525;&#128526; are comfortable at my lap .



Aww, so adorable!



atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share



You look so chic with Ms G!


----------



## tonkamama

Kyokei said:


> My H of the day



Kyokei ~ so cool!!  BTW..I am a CH fan too!!  



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3198434



PrestigeH ~ Your H postings are always inspiring!


----------



## tonkamama

*Freckles1 ~* I love the color of your shawl! 



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3197391
> 
> Flamingo Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!



*VigeeLeBrun ~* Love love RC!!  Everything you have on here I just...  




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kyokei

tonkamama said:


> Kyokei ~ so cool!!  BTW..I am a CH fan too!!
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ Your H postings are always inspiring!



Thank you! And it's great to see another CH fan in here. CH and H is quickly becoming my favorite combination.


----------



## HGT

tonkamama said:


> HGT~ very chic pairing!  Happy Thanksgiving!!




Thanks tonkamama!  Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571



Tres elegant, head to toe!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920



Lovely outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.




Our dear Vigee, the lady in red [emoji7] looking fabulous as usual [emoji1]


----------



## JE2824

doves75 said:


> Great pic like always. Is that a GT Birkin? Love the all black rodeo. Hv a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful ensemble ...love the dress [emoji106]&#127996;



Thank you, Doves75!! Appreciate the sweet words!



tonkamama said:


> JE...beautiful as always!!  Still sunny day?  It's cold up north...



Thank you, my love! Yes!! Still warm and finally cooling off more this week. WOOHOO!!!! Bring on the sweaters and boots. I could not get over your togo 30, so I put in my time to copy you. hehehe!



getbetterwithH said:


> I'd steal that dress in a heartbeat, and the bag looks immaculate.



Thank you, getbetterwithH!!! You are too sweet!! XX



ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous look, so jealous of your warm weather outfit ... it's freezing in the UK!



Aww! Thank you!!! Appreciate the kind words! I am jealous of your freezing weather!!! 



Dira919 said:


> Stunning JE, just stunning!  I love how your styled your amazing bag with that gorgeous dress and bracelets!  Amazing style!



Thank you, my sweet Dira! You are the best and and inspiration to me!! Can't wait for your turn!!


Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful B and you look fabulous.



Thank you, my love!!! You all have made my day!! So kind!!


----------



## JE2824

PrestigeH said:


> Nice and well coordinated. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you, PrestigeH!! I get so much inspiration from you on here!! Love all your pics, bags, and style!!


----------



## JE2824

atomic110 said:


> Classic B! Lovely outfit



Awww, thank you for the kind words, Atomic110!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh JE u look so classy always [emoji7][emoji7]!!! Loving ur beautiful dress and sandals!! U lucky gal to have great weather to be able to wear this! On the east coast it's getting so cold!!!



You are truly one of the kindest people ever! You always know how to make a girl blush! Sending big hugs your way!! XXOO I am jealous of the East Coast weather!!



Rami00 said:


> What a stunner! It's made for you, JE! GORGEOUS. Hopefully, weather would be nice by the time I hit Cali next month! I miss my sandals already.
> 
> We already had flurries here up at the North Pole LOL. I love your goldie...next up on my wishlist. You wear it well.
> 
> DIVINE! "Thanks God it's winter"would never come out of my mouth LMAO
> 
> Love this look Periogirl.




YES!!! you will def get some Cali warmth! So excited!! Thank you, love!!


----------



## JE2824

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets today at Starbucks.



Fabulous pic!! Love the arm candy!!



PrestigeH said:


> Sharing rose gold hardware arm candies. Have a great week.
> View attachment 3195746



Great shot!! I am so in love with your arm candy and that B!!!!! Best color!!



tonkamama said:


> *It's getting cold here and I just fall in love with my golden girl all over again!! Thanks for letting me share.  *



Oh you are making me want to get out Goldie! You look fabulous as always, my love!!!



Bobmops said:


> Thanks God Its winter !) -5 c outside !
> Happy Monday ladies and gentlemen!



You look fabulous!!!!!!!!! LOVE!!!



periogirl28 said:


> On the way to dinner last night at a casual French Bistrot recommended by my H SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196016
> 
> 
> H over knee boots and Swift Constance 18



Perfection, my dear! Constance is TDF and so is your ensemble!


----------



## JE2824

Bobmops said:


> I wanted to share this action pic , it's my favorite type of action))
> Caducee Rock , clic H and Louis the mops &#128525;&#128526; are comfortable at my lap .



Aww, sweet baby!! Love this pic.



Kat.Lee said:


> Xmas is in the air!! Love the happy spirit! Ms Unicorn in action again today. Hope you are not getting tired of seeing it again. Just to have some fun and I did make my wish and send it off into the machine! Feel like a child and that was fun! [emoji4][emoji181]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3196921



Beautiful!!! I can never tire of looking at any Hermes bags, but this pic is fab. You look beautiful!!



atomic110 said:


> Although it's a rainy day but it won't stop me bringing ms.G out today  Thanks for letting me share



Ms. G is stunning!! Great shot!!



PrestigeH said:


> So happy many rodeo quests here. Wish everyone more and more goodness to come.
> View attachment 3197051



I just died and went to rodeo heaven!! OH EM GEE!!! Dream!


Myrkur said:


> With my Burberry coat, still too warm (6C)  to wear any fur [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3197072
> 
> View attachment 3197073



Love love love! This color is phenomenal! I love my evies! Looks great on you!


----------



## JE2824

eternallove4bag said:


> As I plot different ways to break into PrestigeH's house and grab his fabulous rodeos....this is me rodeo less and plotting today[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197118


HA!!! You have the perfect ensemble to be plotting!! I think yo have officially earned one. Your Chanel and H scarf are beautiful!



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3197391
> 
> Flamingo Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!



BEAUTIFUL!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.



RC is just so stunning! I could stare at this ALL day long! You look beautiful head to toe!



PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to keep showing the same B. Hope you all are not bored with it. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3197622



I will never get bored of your pics!! This is absolutely beautiful!!! I need to get mine out. I have been in hiding and you are giving me so much inspiration! Keep them coming!!


----------



## JE2824

AvrilShower said:


> One of my purchases yesterday. Wore it for Hermes event tonight.



Beautiful necklace!! 


Bobmops said:


> Casual business meeting , waiting for my partners to arrive&#128545;
> Happy Wednesday !



Well, you look mighty fabulous...waiting!! Gorg!



periogirl28 said:


> Out to lunch with friends. The shawl which started it all. La Femme GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197910



Absolutely beautiful!!


eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920


WOW!!!!!!! Green is my absolute favorite color. You hit it out of the ball park, my friend! PERFECTION! All of it!!



lovely64 said:


> Pjs and cashmere, lol&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198045



Love it!!!



AvrilShower said:


> The color is beautiful!!!



beautiful indeed!!!


----------



## JE2824

dara678 said:


> My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198158



Beautiful. Love Atoll!! Congrats!!!! 


PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3198434



AMAZING!!!!!



Kyokei said:


> My H of the day



Fabulous!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571



WOW!! beautiful! The violet is Beyond gorgeous! Love!!


HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612



The most beautiful mix of metals ever!! Stunning! The B, the arm candy!! FAB!


----------



## ari

Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3198434




PrestigeH...how did you take all of these beautiful pics? iPhone? Gorgeous combo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> My H of the day




Looking good Kyokei



Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571




What a nice outfit and beautiful accessories Kat. 



HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612




Yes off course HGT...I love mixing metals...its more fun. [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## JE2824

OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]


----------



## ari

And the H accessories to make me feel better


----------



## Whispercrest

ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back


Lovely outfit, love love the Farandole necklace, I've got the bracelet.... just waiting for the necklace !!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Lindy is lovely with the twillies. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the gorgeous colors of this shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and perfectly matched with the shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look! Love the way you're wearing the scarf with the words on the front. And matching bracelets too! I'd probably be staring at your accessories rather than listening in the meeting, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this necklace! It's chic and elegant.





JE2824 said:


> Fabulous pic!! Love the arm candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!! I am so in love with your arm candy and that B!!!!! Best color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are making me want to get out Goldie! You look fabulous as always, my love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!!!!!!!!! LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection, my dear! Constance is TDF and so is your ensemble!





JE2824 said:


> Beautiful necklace!!
> 
> 
> Well, you look mighty fabulous...waiting!! Gorg!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> WOW!!!!!!! Green is my absolute favorite color. You hit it out of the ball park, my friend! PERFECTION! All of it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful indeed!!!




Thank you both!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better



Thank you for the colours! Truly lovely!


----------



## periogirl28

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691



Congrats on your HG bag, it will always be special to you and we understand that perfectly here. Looking great!


----------



## carlinha

ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back



absolutely love your entire outfit *ari*!!! 



JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691



you wear your BJ baby so well *JE2824*!



Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571



wow wow wow!!!!  that constance *kat* 



HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612



love the details *HGT*!



Kyokei said:


> My H of the day



gorgeous shawl *kyokei*!



dara678 said:


> My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198158



i LOVE atoll (is it swift?  looks so yummy!) and the twillys are perfect *dara*!


----------



## H.C.LV.

ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better



Lovely outfit!! Hope you feel better soon! &#128522;


----------



## carlinha

*Ultraviolet B30 in action:
*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You look beautiful, Kat. Love this classy outfit and how everything is perfectly matched. Have a great time!



Thank you Moirai. You are one classy lady yourself. [emoji8]


HGT said:


> Nice jacket! I bet it keeps you warm! Love your UV Constance!



Thank you HGT. [emoji8]



Ccc1 said:


> Kat.Lee - OMG you look so beautiful & love your Constance & scarf. I hope you have a great time at the event.



Thank you so much Ccc1. I did. [emoji8]



Kyokei said:


> Ahhh I love this entire outfit! Hope your BV event was fun. What kind was it? Although I only got into Hermes recently, I also wear the scarves and bracelets I do have to other brands events...
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag and scarf combo are amazing and I love the shoes. I wish I had the patience to wear pumps in the cold weather.



Thank you so much Kyokei. It's the pre-order of 2016 SS collection. Had a great time, particularly chatting to all the girls there. Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> So classy Kat!!  Happy Thanksgiving!!







Moirai said:


> Fun festive pic! You look lovely! Love your dress and Ms Unicorn.







weibandy said:


> Tres elegant, head to toe!







JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!!! I can never tire of looking at any Hermes bags, but this pic is fab. You look beautiful!!







JE2824 said:


> WOW!! beautiful! The violet is Beyond gorgeous! Love!!







doves75 said:


> What a nice outfit and beautiful accessories Kat.



Thank you all dear ladies and gent for your kind comments. Happy thanksgiving to you all too! [emoji313]


----------



## Kat.Lee

carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *




That's a sweet lovely UV B. Love that your necklace matches perfectly with your bag and shoes! [emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better







ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> 
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back




Glad to see you back ari. Truly a cheer-up factor of the multiple colours. You look gorgeous as always! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691




Always love your casual vibe JE. You carry your BJ B so well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612




Definitely! Looks fun! Love that cute bracelet with the medor watch together! You nailed it HGT!


----------



## carlinha

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3198434



nice stack *prestigeH*!



Kat.Lee said:


> That's a sweet lovely UV B. Love that your necklace matches perfectly with your bag and shoes! [emoji171][emoji170]



 thanks *kat*!  clearly i am very consistent with the colors that i love


----------



## Baglover121

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571




Love it all, your Constance is to die for 



ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> 
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back




Gorgeous Valentino! 


JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691




 It really looks great on you and you wear it so well,


----------



## periogirl28

carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *



Woohoo! Back and lookin' fabulous!


----------



## PrestigeH

PennyD2911 said:


> Iconic![emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you PennyD.[emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612




Yes it does and it's a success. Nice angle too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Amazing collection! I love the dark red bracelet.
> 
> I am heading over now in my supertanker to relieve you of your rodeo burden!




Thank you Moirai. Take me with u but leave the rodeos behind. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I love this entire outfit! Hope your BV event was fun. What kind was it? Although I only got into Hermes recently, I also wear the scarves and bracelets I do have to other brands events...
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag and scarf combo are amazing and I love the shoes. I wish I had the patience to wear pumps in the cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this scarf! It's so fun. Which CW is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, PrestigeH!




Thank you Kyokei. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Kyokei ~ so cool!!  BTW..I am a CH fan too!!
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ Your H postings are always inspiring!




Thank you Tonkamama [emoji3].


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> Thank you, PrestigeH!! I get so much inspiration from you on here!! Love all your pics, bags, and style!!




Thank you JE2824. Flying Kiss to you. [emoji3][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> Fabulous pic!! Love the arm candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!! I am so in love with your arm candy and that B!!!!! Best color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are making me want to get out Goldie! You look fabulous as always, my love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!!!!!!!!! LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection, my dear! Constance is TDF and so is your ensemble!




Thank you JE2824 once again. [emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> 
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back




Ari we miss u. Come back and post more. Love all your pics.


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> PrestigeH...how did you take all of these beautiful pics? iPhone? Gorgeous combo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Kyokei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice outfit and beautiful accessories Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes off course HGT...I love mixing metals...its more fun. [emoji106]&#127996;




Doves75. Thank you for your kind words. Yes iPhone camera. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691




I simply love it. Love how u pose too. Love love love.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better




Gorgeous skirt gorgeous accessories and gorgeous Ari.


----------



## PrestigeH

carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *




U must post more. Gorgeous. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]


----------



## PrestigeH

carlinha said:


> nice stack *prestigeH*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *kat*!  clearly i am very consistent with the colors that i love




Thank you so much Carlinha. [emoji3]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> Gorgeous as always Vigee! Twins on the CSGM!



Thanks *Chloe*, love this stunning CSGM, such classic H! 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone celebrating today and many thanks to all that gave me love for my small pic of my RC B30 in action.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756



*periogir*l, LOVE your coordinating bag and boots ~ so gorgeous! You look amazing, thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogir*l, LOVE your coordinating bag and boots ~ so gorgeous! You look amazing, thanks for the eye candy.



Vigee you have always struck me as someone with such great personal style, since you started posting here. Thank you for your kind comment and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *



Last post, promise! So much to love in this thread and I'm just catching up. 

*carlinha*, your lace dress and UV B30 are gorgeous together ~ Perfection! 

Happy Thanksgiving, friend.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back





ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better



Gorgeous, ari! Love the beautiful outfit, necklace and the lovely shoes.


----------



## Moirai

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691



Love your style, casually chic and effortless! BJ is such a happy beautiful color.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756




It looks lovely. Not too matchy matchy at all.


----------



## EmileH

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691




That's a perfect outfit. I love blue jean and a 35 and phw.


----------



## Moirai

carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *



Looking gorgeous! Love your beautiful B and accessories.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better




Looking lovely again Ari! You have the most amazing wardrobe.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756



Love everything here! Beautiful outfit, K, and boots.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks lovely. Not too matchy matchy at all.





Moirai said:


> Love everything here! Beautiful outfit, K, and boots.



You guys on this thread are the best! Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

periogirl28 said:


> Woohoo! Back and lookin' fabulous!



thank you so much beautiful!!!  and you always look fabulous too!!! 



PrestigeH said:


> U must post more. Gorgeous. [emoji3]



you are too kind, thank you so much *prestigeH*!



periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756



you look amazing from head to toe *periogirl28*! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last post, promise! So much to love in this thread and I'm just catching up.
> 
> *carlinha*, your lace dress and UV B30 are gorgeous together ~ Perfection!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, friend.



happy thanksgiving to you too my dear *vigee*!!  hope you are doing well!



Moirai said:


> Looking gorgeous! Love your beautiful B and accessories.



thank you so much *moirai*!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Moirai. Take me with u but leave the rodeos behind. [emoji3]



Haha, even better!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Moirai. You are one classy lady yourself. [emoji8]
> 
> Thank you HGT. [emoji8]
> 
> Thank you so much Ccc1. I did. [emoji8]
> 
> Thank you so much Kyokei. It's the pre-order of 2016 SS collection. Had a great time, particularly chatting to all the girls there. Thank you. [emoji8]



Thank you, Kat. You are very kind and super sweet.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Haha, even better!




You serious? Ha ha. U r so kind.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Glad to see you back ari. Truly a cheer-up factor of the multiple colours. You look gorgeous as always! [emoji8]


Thank You lovely *Kat*!


PrestigeH said:


> Ari we miss u. Come back and post more. Love all your pics.


*PrestigeH*, thank you, good to be back! it has been very bussy here!



PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous skirt gorgeous accessories and gorgeous Ari.


thank You, you guys are so nice!


periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756


Love matchy matchy !


Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, ari! Love the beautiful outfit, necklace and the lovely shoes.


*Moirai *Thank You!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looking lovely again Ari! You have the most amazing wardrobe.


Thank You Pocketbook Pup! don't you think is too much? today I don't have meetings so I'm just in the office. DH hates the parka, said that I can wear it only when I'm not with him  but I asked him again this morrning and he said it is nice, but only because it's on you! He is nice and so funny!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198691


Love the way you look! that B is gorgeous!



Whispercrest said:


> Lovely outfit, love love the Farandole necklace, I've got the bracelet.... just waiting for the necklace !!


I hope you get it soon! it is so easy - you can wear it with everything!



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for the colours! Truly lovely!


*periogirl*, thank you!



carlinha said:


> absolutely love your entire outfit *ari*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you wear your BJ baby so well *JE2824*!
> 
> 
> 
> wow wow wow!!!!  that constance *kat*
> 
> 
> 
> love the details *HGT*!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous shawl *kyokei*!
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE atoll (is it swift?  looks so yummy!) and the twillys are perfect *dara*!


*carlinha*, thank you! 


H.C.LV. said:


> Lovely outfit!! Hope you feel better soon! &#55357;&#56842;


*H.C.LV*, thank you! I'll feel better when the summer comes back 




carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *


wow! this is beautiful color! love it!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Love it all, your Constance is to die for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Valentino!
> 
> 
> 
> It really looks great on you and you wear it so well,



*Baglover*, thank you! I bought the boots with the flowers toobut then I'm not that brave to wear them together


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571



*Kat *You look fantastic! love the colors! they suit you so well!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank You lovely *Kat*!
> 
> *PrestigeH*, thank you, good to be back! it has been very bussy here!
> 
> 
> thank You, you guys are so nice!
> 
> Love matchy matchy !
> 
> *Moirai *Thank You!
> 
> Thank You Pocketbook Pup! don't you think is too much? today I don't have meetings so I'm just in the office. DH hates the parka, said that I can wear it only when I'm not with him  but I asked him again this morrning and he said it is nice, but only because it's on you! He is nice and so funny!




Not at all too much! That's a sweet response from your hubby. 

I think you can dress up a bit more for office work. I have to examine patients and sometimes do simple procedures so I'm afraid to dress up too much. Plus I work with cancer patients so I try to make sure that the focus stays on them and their needs and not on me. If that makes sense. If I worked in an office I would have bought that dress! You have great taste.


----------



## HGT

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691




Love it, so chic!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Definitely! Looks fun! Love that cute bracelet with the medor watch together! You nailed it HGT!




Kat, thanks!  Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Yes it does and it's a success. Nice angle too.




PrestigeH, thanks!  Still need to learn from you on action shots! Please keep them coming.


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756




Nothing to sorry about! So lovely!


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better




Ari!  I LOVE everything in this picture!  EVERYTHING! So pretty! So elegant!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> PrestigeH, thanks!  Still need to learn from you on action shots! Please keep them coming.




Thank you for such a compliment. I am still learning too. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Pjs and cashmere, lol&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;&#128579;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198045



Beautiful colors!


----------



## ari

dara678 said:


> My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198158



Very cute well dressed Lindy


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756



I love matchy matchy


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756



Totally delightful!



carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *



Love the touches of turquoise in your V RS shoes and necklace, brings everything together. 

What is the black shiny thing you are standing next to (if I may ask  )?


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not at all too much! That's a sweet response from your hubby.
> 
> I think you can dress up a bit more for office work. I have to examine patients and sometimes do simple procedures so I'm afraid to dress up too much. Plus I work with cancer patients so I try to make sure that the focus stays on them and their needs and not on me. If that makes sense. If I worked in an office I would have bought that dress! You have great taste.



I think you are being very sensitive to your patients and that's so kind. My family are all in different areas of medicine so I can relate. 



HGT said:


> Nothing to sorry about! So lovely!





H.C.LV. said:


> I love matchy matchy





carlinha said:


> thank you so much beautiful!!!  and you always look fabulous too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are too kind, thank you so much *prestigeH*!
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing from head to toe *periogirl28*!
> 
> 
> 
> happy thanksgiving to you too my dear *vigee*!!  hope you are doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much *moirai*!



Thank you so much! 



ari said:


> Thank You lovely *Kat*!
> 
> *PrestigeH*, thank you, good to be back! it has been very bussy here!
> 
> 
> thank You, you guys are so nice!
> 
> Love matchy matchy !
> 
> *Moirai *Thank You!
> 
> Thank You Pocketbook Pup! don't you think is too much? today I don't have meetings so I'm just in the office. DH hates the parka, said that I can wear it only when I'm not with him  but I asked him again this morrning and he said it is nice, but only because it's on you! He is nice and so funny!




Ari your DH is very sweet, that is the absolutely correct thing to say!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wow u r fast. Enjoy. It is really a beautiful colour IMO.



I will blame it on u my dear PrestgeH [emoji3][emoji3]... Wishing u a very happy thanksgiving! I feel blessed to have such amazing TPF friends [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> That's fantastic. I'll have to keep crossing my fingers and toes! [emoji8]



Hope we both score it [emoji4][emoji4].... Happy thanksgiving to u and ur family Kat!!! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571




Oooooooh!!! Have I told u Kat that I absolutely LOVE ur mod shots? U r always STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].... Loving the beautiful scarf, ur outfit and Ms. C is elegance personified just like u[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;..... Hope u had a fun BV event[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I will blame it on u my dear PrestgeH [emoji3][emoji3]... Wishing u a very happy thanksgiving! I feel blessed to have such amazing TPF friends [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we both score it [emoji4][emoji4].... Happy thanksgiving to u and ur family Kat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooh!!! Have I told u Kat that I absolutely LOVE ur mod shots? U r always STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].... Loving the beautiful scarf, ur outfit and Ms. C is elegance personified just like u[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;..... Hope u had a fun BV event[emoji173]&#65039;




Woohooo u r awake. Good morning. Happy thanksgiving to you too. I am blessed to know u too. Can't wait to see ur new arm candy.


----------



## Rami00

My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> My H of the day



This CW of CI is probably one of my favorites!!! And u make it look even better Kyokei [emoji170]



HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612



LOVE the mix of silver and gold!! So edgy and definitely spices up an outfit! Beautiful HGT[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> 
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back



Totally agree with u ari! Best way to combat gloomy weather is wearing bright beautiful colors!!! Such a fab outfit and I adore ur bolide [emoji171][emoji171]



JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691



JE I am absolutely DYING over ur GORGEOUS look and bag!!! I think ur collection of gorgeous H bags is just STUNNING... Seriously I don't know anyone who can look this STUNNING in casual clothing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better



Me too ari!!! H accessories make any outfit stand out and with ur gorgeous outfit this is insanely beautiful!!! 



carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *



Gorgeous B and fab accessories and dress [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756




Another STUNNING shot!!! What a gorgeous dress and the matching boots and bag add the PERFECT touch!!! I am all about matching so I absolutely LOVE this[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] periogirl may I come and play in ur fab closet pls [emoji12]


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.



My kind of outfit, I love how you wear it!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> This CW of CI is probably one of my favorites!!! And u make it look even better Kyokei [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the mix of silver and gold!! So edgy and definitely spices up an outfit! Beautiful HGT[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with u ari! Best way to combat gloomy weather is wearing bright beautiful colors!!! Such a fab outfit and I adore ur bolide [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> JE I am absolutely DYING over ur GORGEOUS look and bag!!! I think ur collection of gorgeous H bags is just STUNNING... Seriously I don't know anyone who can look this STUNNING in casual clothing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Me too ari!!! H accessories make any outfit stand out and with ur gorgeous outfit this is insanely beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B and fab accessories and dress [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another STUNNING shot!!! What a gorgeous dress and the matching boots and bag add the PERFECT touch!!! I am all about matching so I absolutely LOVE this[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] periogirl may I come and play in ur fab closet pls [emoji12]



Please do, and I will try on all your shawls and accessories!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> You wear these shawls beautifully! Love the colors, your matching outfits and accessories!



Thank my dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] thank u for being this sweet and kind always!!!



weibandy said:


> Lovely outfit!



Thank u weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



JE2824 said:


> HA!!! You have the perfect ensemble to be plotting!! I think yo have officially earned one. Your Chanel and H scarf are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC is just so stunning! I could stare at this ALL day long! You look beautiful head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will never get bored of your pics!! This is absolutely beautiful!!! I need to get mine out. I have been in hiding and you are giving me so much inspiration! Keep them coming!!



Hehehe PrestigeH does that to me [emoji3][emoji3]...thank u so much JE 



JE2824 said:


> Beautiful necklace!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you look mighty fabulous...waiting!! Gorg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!!!! Green is my absolute favorite color. You hit it out of the ball park, my friend! PERFECTION! All of it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful indeed!!!




Thank u so much JE! Talking about kindness u r no less my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.



Ms. STUNNING u can pull off every look!!! Happy thanksgiving Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Woohooo u r awake. Good morning. Happy thanksgiving to you too. I am blessed to know u too. Can't wait to see ur new arm candy.




Hehehe! Good morning dear PrestigeH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Awake and cooking thanksgiving lunch for 25 people[emoji3][emoji3] almost done but couldn't keep away from TPF and not wish my fabulous friends could I now [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.




Neutral yet interesting. Love how u carry them.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. STUNNING u can pull off every look!!! Happy thanksgiving Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe! Good morning dear PrestigeH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Awake and cooking thanksgiving lunch for 25 people[emoji3][emoji3] almost done but couldn't keep away from TPF and not wish my fabulous friends could I now [emoji8][emoji8]




I am hungry now. Yummmm


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I am hungry now. Yummmm




Lol!!! U r invited [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! U r invited [emoji3][emoji3]




Awwww u r so sweet. Thank u and enjoy ur lunch with your friends. Remember to ask a rodeo from each. There will be 25 in total. [emoji41]


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> My kind of outfit, I love how you wear it!


Thank you Periogirl. I truly admire your style.


eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. STUNNING u can pull off every look!!! Happy thanksgiving Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you sweetheart! Happy thanksgiving to you and your family  :kiss: 


PrestigeH said:


> Neutral yet interesting. Love how u carry them.


Thank you PrestigeH. So are we up to visit eternallove4bag for thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.



Gorgeous, Rami! Love this classy outfit.


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, Rami! Love this classy outfit.



Thank you babe :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Periogirl. I truly admire your style.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetheart! Happy thanksgiving to you and your family  :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PrestigeH. So are we up to visit eternallove4bag for thanksgiving dinner?




Yes definitely. But after that we would like to go to your house and............. Party [emoji204][emoji85][emoji86][emoji87][emoji205]


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> View attachment 3198691


You could make any color come alive JE! What a beautiful laid back look.




carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:*


Stunning.


periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756


Classy. LOVE your dress.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Awwww u r so sweet. Thank u and enjoy ur lunch with your friends. Remember to ask a rodeo from each. There will be 25 in total. [emoji41]




Hahaha!!! U r so sweet and funny!!! Thank u [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Periogirl. I truly admire your style.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetheart! Happy thanksgiving to you and your family  :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PrestigeH. So are we up to visit eternallove4bag for thanksgiving dinner?




Thank u Rami [emoji8][emoji8] and yes all of ur invited my beautiful fab friends [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not at all too much! That's a sweet response from your hubby.
> 
> I think you can dress up a bit more for office work. I have to examine patients and sometimes do simple procedures so I'm afraid to dress up too much. Plus I work with cancer patients so I try to make sure that the focus stays on them and their needs and not on me. If that makes sense. If I worked in an office I would have bought that dress! You have great taste.



Thank you so much Pocketbook! I also need to be careful not to overdress, as I work in a conservative environment, I think I can get away with certain things the older I get. there was a time when I dressed in blazers and pants for years in order to be taken seriously in a men dominated environment.
I had enough!!! I don't want to see another office look on me! and being on a certain age and position allows me to be more creative with my clothing))
It is so kind of you to be so considerate with your patients.


----------



## atomic110

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3197391
> 
> Flamingo Party heading to the airport!!
> We are pre checked and ready to roll!!


That's a Beatiful Flamingo Party,lovely on u! Enjoy ur trip







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Small pic of my RC B30 GHW, CdE CSGM, CDC and KD in action from a few weeks ago.



wow, that's a stunning look, love ur rouge B!!!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.



Always so classy !


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Love the look &#128525;&#128525;&#128079;&#128079;








Chrissy Baby said:


> Beautiful Ms G and love your skirt.






chincac said:


> great outfit..i love polka dots!



Thank you * Bobmops, Chrissy Baby, chincac * !!


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.


Very chic looking
! U always know how to make it work !




carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *


One word, Shape!





JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691


Love this casual chic outfit!




ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better


Yes, accessories r best friends! Looking good!





HGT said:


> Does it consider as mixing metals?
> 
> View attachment 3198612



I do that all the time, lol...





Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571


Ur violet C is super~ and love how u match the whole look





Kyokei said:


> My H of the day


Beautiful scarf !




PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3198434


Another great shot!





dara678 said:


> My new Lindy 30 in Bleu Atoll and Collection Imperiales twillies. These are still available in store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198158


Congrats on ur new Lindy!





periogirl28 said:


> Out to lunch with friends. The shawl which started it all. La Femme GM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197910


Great scarf look for great outing!





eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920


Never thought green can look this good. I must try it out.. first I probably need to get green scarf or something... lol




AvrilShower said:


> One of my purchases yesterday. Wore it for Hermes event tonight.


Lovely piece, size 160?


----------



## atomic110

papertiger said:


> Super smart






Moirai said:


> You look so chic with Ms G!






JE2824 said:


> Ms. G is stunning!! Great shot!!



Thanks all! * papertiger, Moirai, JE2824 *


----------



## Bobmops

Up and running , fixing ...
My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you so much Pocketbook! I also need to be careful not to overdress, as I work in a conservative environment, I think I can get away with certain things the older I get. there was a time when I dressed in blazers and pants for years in order to be taken seriously in a men dominated environment.
> 
> I had enough!!! I don't want to see another office look on me! and being on a certain age and position allows me to be more creative with my clothing))
> 
> It is so kind of you to be so considerate with your patients.




Amen to one of the few benefits of getting older! You can dress the way you want. And you do it beautifully.


----------



## tonkamama

JE, BJ baby is so chic, and your outfit paring always so inspiring to me.  Got to get myself few these cute sneakers.  



JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691



Ari - so elegant!



ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better



carlinha - beautiful dress and beautiful B30!  Love your style.  



carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.



Rami, loving your shawl and 226,  simply chic!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.



Wow , Love the classic look &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756



Love matchy matchy &#128514;&#128514;are those boots comfy ?


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 - gorgeous outfit!  I can't wait to get my jumping boots.




periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756




Bobmops - the CDC belt looks great on you!  



Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back



Wow!! Looks great &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!Everything looks so posh on you , Ari !&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Love matchy matchy [emoji23][emoji23]are those boots comfy ?




Yes I think they are comfy. 




tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 - gorgeous outfit!  I can't wait to get my jumping boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops - the CDC belt looks great on you!




Love my Jumpings, I can walk all day in them.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571



Great outfit , Kat! Looking sharp as always&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Ccc1

carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *


You look so pretty. Love your UV B30


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> 
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back




So nice this special outfit, congrats


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Very chic looking
> ! U always know how to make it work !
> 
> 
> 
> One word, Shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, accessories r best friends! Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that all the time, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur violet C is super~ and love how u match the whole look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf !
> 
> 
> 
> Another great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on ur new Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great scarf look for great outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought green can look this good. I must try it out.. first I probably need to get green scarf or something... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely piece, size 160?




Thank you Atomic. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> 
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics




Nice room. Louis is so cute. Many orange boxes. Lastly, u look great.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great outfit , Kat! Looking sharp as always[emoji41][emoji41]







atomic110 said:


> Ur violet C is super~ and love how u match the whole look







eternallove4bag said:


> Hope we both score it [emoji4][emoji4].... Happy thanksgiving to u and ur family Kat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooh!!! Have I told u Kat that I absolutely LOVE ur mod shots? U r always STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].... Loving the beautiful scarf, ur outfit and Ms. C is elegance personified just like u[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;..... Hope u had a fun BV event[emoji173]&#65039;







ari said:


> *Kat *You look fantastic! love the colors! they suit you so well!




Thank you all dearest ladies. You are all superb. Thanksgiving to you all too! 
@eternallove4bag hope your thanksgiving lunch was wonderful and fun. Cooking for 25 people! You must be an awesome cook![emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> 
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics




Nice shot Bobmops. I spy lots of orange boxes! Great deco! And you look fabulous in your big mirror! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107




L O L [emoji33][emoji23]! Wonder what they are talking about??!! Great shot as always PrestigeH!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.




And my love for you! You look gorgeous as always! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> L O L [emoji33][emoji23]! Wonder what they are talking about??!! Great shot as always PrestigeH!




Good morning Kat. Not easy to get into their world. Maybe we can eavesdrop lol. Thank you Kat.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Kat. Not easy to get into their world. Maybe we can eavesdrop lol. Thank you Kat.




Good morning to you too. You'll understand their language more than anyone of us here since you have so many of them! Your [emoji206] collection in a few months time will take me a few years to get to! [emoji16][emoji33] Happy Friday to you!! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You'll understand their language more than anyone of us here since you have so many of them! Your [emoji206] collection in a few months time will take me a few years to get to! [emoji16][emoji33] Happy Friday to you!! [emoji8]




Happy Friday to you too. [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107




Looks  like they are making out [emoji23]. 

[emoji445] two Rodeos behind a B , K.i.S.S.I.N.G[emoji445]


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> Looks  like they are making out [emoji23].
> 
> [emoji445] two Rodeos behind a B , K.i.S.S.I.N.G[emoji445]




Ops. [emoji51][emoji16] That's means I will have more rodeos soon. Thank you Baglover121.


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## doves75

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107




LoL....I wonder what these two gossiping about [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137




Looks so nice!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137




So smart looking and beautiful. Love this outfit a lot.


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> LoL....I wonder what these two gossiping about [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so nice!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;




Lol thank you Doves75. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

doves75 said:


> Looks so nice!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much doves75. 



PrestigeH said:


> So smart looking and beautiful. Love this outfit a lot.



Thank you so much PrestigeH.


----------



## Hermes Only

papertiger said:


> There's just something about you - always  :kiss:


Thank You, Papertiger.. I appreciate it..


----------



## Hermes Only

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137


 Looking Fabulous as always..


PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107


 Love it.. its super cute! 



Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics


 Looking Great.. Love the Doggies in the background! 



Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.


 Love that Neutrals..!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> Looking Fabulous as always..
> Love it.. its super cute!
> 
> Looking Great.. Love the Doggies in the background!
> 
> Love that Neutrals..!!




Thank you very much Hermes Only. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Only said:


> Looking Fabulous as always..



Thank you so much Hermes Only.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107



I hear them whispering...
Blue: "Our family is getting too big, too many siblings now... gonna do something about it... (*worried face) "
Lime: "Ya, let's send some of our brothers sisters to new a home, spread some love...  Black, anemone, sakura, .. can stay with Atomic, I heard she is a very nice host (*wink wink)"
Blue : " That's brilliant! Lets all go together"

Lol... TGIF!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137



Happy Friday! U looking stunning as usual !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

TGIF everyone!
A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137




So chic!  Love your over the knees boots!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> I hear them whispering...
> Blue: "Our family is getting too big, too many siblings now... gonna do something about it... (*worried face) "
> Lime: "Ya, let's send some of our brothers sisters to new a home, spread some love...  Black, anemone, sakura, .. can stay with Atomic, I heard she is a very nice host (*wink wink)"
> Blue : " That's brilliant! Lets all go together"
> 
> Lol... TGIF!



Omg I'm laughing my head off[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. 



atomic110 said:


> Happy Friday! U looking stunning as usual !




Thank you so much dear. [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> I hear them whispering...
> Blue: "Our family is getting too big, too many siblings now... gonna do something about it... (*worried face) "
> Lime: "Ya, let's send some of our brothers sisters to new a home, spread some love...  Black, anemone, sakura, .. can stay with Atomic, I heard she is a very nice host (*wink wink)"
> Blue : " That's brilliant! Lets all go together"
> 
> Lol... TGIF!




[emoji31][emoji30] I will go home and ask them. This is a serious matter. TGIF. &#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD




U look great. Rodeo looks happy and contented. Lol [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> So chic!  Love your over the knees boots!



Thanks lot HGT! [emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD



You look fabulous with the happy smile! (Were you thinking about PrestigeH's rodeo family might be coming your way?[emoji6])



PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji30] I will go home and ask them. This is a serious matter. TGIF. &#129299;




L O L!


----------



## tonkamama

*PrestigeH ~ *so cute, they are probably guessing what "H" goodies you will be getting for Christmas.  



PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107



*Kat.Lee ~ * Happy Friday to you Kat, these boots are TDF... your unicorn is so unique.  



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137





atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD



*atomic110 ~* Love this casual outfit you put together, very chic...  love your smile!


----------



## tonkamama

*My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.  




*


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *Kat.Lee ~ * Happy Friday to you Kat, these boots are TDF... your unicorn is so unique.



Thank you so much tonkamama. 



tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this look. Casual yet classy. Fabulous.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




U look fabulous. The Jige is TDF. [emoji3]


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Ops. [emoji51][emoji16] That's means I will have more rodeos soon. Thank you Baglover121.




[emoji23][emoji16], H should come up with miniature foals, to go along with their rodeos, 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137




Flawless, 


atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD




Love your look, 



tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Beautiful jige,


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137



You Look chic , Kat &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Love the blaiser and skirt , Chanel , I assume ?


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107



Hahaha! So cute! 



tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Chic outfit! 



atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD



Casual and laid back cool, so breezy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Baglover121 said:


> Flawless



Thank you very much Baglover121. [emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> You Look chic , Kat [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Love the blaiser and skirt , Chanel , I assume ?



Thank you Bobmops. They are from LV (quite Chanel look to me as well!)[emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love the red / black outfit &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Hahaha! So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual and laid back cool, so breezy!




Thanks Periogirl. The owner is cute that's why. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Bobmops

Hermes Only said:


> Looking Fabulous as always..
> Love it.. its super cute!
> 
> Looking Great.. Love the Doggies in the background!
> 
> Love that Neutrals..!!



You have a sharp eye , Hermes Only &#128526;&#128526; ! Thank you &#128536;!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Nice shot Bobmops. I spy lots of orange boxes! Great deco! And you look fabulous in your big mirror! [emoji8]



Thank you magnificent ,Kat! 
I like to wake up and immedetely get my dose of H vitamin ))
I love LV clothing &#128148;&#10084;&#65039;Thanks for shearing )


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Nice room. Louis is so cute. Many orange boxes. Lastly, u look great.



Thank you ,dear ! Me and Louis are very flattered &#128536;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks Periogirl. The owner is cute that's why. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Thank you magnificent ,Kat!
> 
> I like to wake up and immedetely get my dose of H vitamin ))
> 
> I love LV clothing [emoji174][emoji173]&#65039;Thanks for shearing )




Thank you Bobmops. H vitamin makes us happy and contented! You have a fabulous wardrobe! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## carlinha

ari said:


> Love the way you look! that B is gorgeous!
> 
> wow! this is beautiful color! love it!



thank you *ari*!



papertiger said:


> Totally delightful!
> 
> Love the touches of turquoise in your V RS shoes and necklace, brings everything together.
> 
> What is the black shiny thing you are standing next to (if I may ask  )?



thank you so much *papertiger*!  that black thing is a loudspeaker, the Vivid Audio Giya G3 which is probably the best loudspeaker out right now, won a lot of awards...



Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.



lovely shawl *rami*!



eternallove4bag said:


> This CW of CI is probably one of my favorites!!! And u make it look even better Kyokei [emoji170]
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B and fab accessories and dress [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another STUNNING shot!!! What a gorgeous dress and the matching boots and bag add the PERFECT touch!!! I am all about matching so I absolutely LOVE this[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] periogirl may I come and play in ur fab closet pls [emoji12]



thank you *eternal*!



Rami00 said:


> You could make any color come alive JE! What a beautiful laid back look.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> Classy. LOVE your dress.



thank you *rami*!



Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics



love your belt *bobmops*


----------



## H.C.LV.

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107



Haha! Such a smart and fun shot!


----------



## PrestigeH

H.C.LV. said:


> Haha! Such a smart and fun shot!




Many thanks H.C.L.V for the support.


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> Very chic looking
> ! U always know how to make it work !
> 
> 
> 
> One word, Shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, accessories r best friends! Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that all the time, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur violet C is super~ and love how u match the whole look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf !
> 
> 
> 
> Another great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on ur new Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great scarf look for great outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought green can look this good. I must try it out.. first I probably need to get green scarf or something... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely piece, size 160?





eternallove4bag said:


> This CW of CI is probably one of my favorites!!! And u make it look even better Kyokei [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the mix of silver and gold!! So edgy and definitely spices up an outfit! Beautiful HGT[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with u ari! Best way to combat gloomy weather is wearing bright beautiful colors!!! Such a fab outfit and I adore ur bolide [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> JE I am absolutely DYING over ur GORGEOUS look and bag!!! I think ur collection of gorgeous H bags is just STUNNING... Seriously I don't know anyone who can look this STUNNING in casual clothing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Me too ari!!! H accessories make any outfit stand out and with ur gorgeous outfit this is insanely beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B and fab accessories and dress [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another STUNNING shot!!! What a gorgeous dress and the matching boots and bag add the PERFECT touch!!! I am all about matching so I absolutely LOVE this[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] periogirl may I come and play in ur fab closet pls [emoji12]





carlinha said:


> absolutely love your entire outfit *ari*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you wear your BJ baby so well *JE2824*!
> 
> 
> 
> wow wow wow!!!!  that constance *kat*
> 
> 
> 
> love the details *HGT*!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous shawl *kyokei*!
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE atoll (is it swift?  looks so yummy!) and the twillys are perfect *dara*!





doves75 said:


> PrestigeH...how did you take all of these beautiful pics? iPhone? Gorgeous combo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Kyokei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice outfit and beautiful accessories Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes off course HGT...I love mixing metals...its more fun. [emoji106]&#127996;





JE2824 said:


> Beautiful. Love Atoll!! Congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! beautiful! The violet is Beyond gorgeous! Love!!
> 
> 
> The most beautiful mix of metals ever!! Stunning! The B, the arm candy!! FAB!





JE2824 said:


> Fabulous pic!! Love the arm candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot!! I am so in love with your arm candy and that B!!!!! Best color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are making me want to get out Goldie! You look fabulous as always, my love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!!!!!!!!! LOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection, my dear! Constance is TDF and so is your ensemble!



Thank you all!


----------



## Kyokei

tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this entire outfit!


----------



## Kyokei

My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.

Thanks for letting me share~


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~




Great action Kyokei. Waiting for more pics from u. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~



Wow! Love you pic &#128079;&#127995;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137



You wow me every single time. Love everything in this pic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD


I like the way you wore it.


tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love it!


----------



## LaenaLovely

carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *




Gorgeous pops of color carlinha!  Love ultra v and the pop of turquoise.  You look fabulous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107




Prestige h!  Yeeeha!  I love these kissing ponies.  Your collection is to be envied.


----------



## LaenaLovely

tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Casual chic!  Love red and black and your gorgeous Jige!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137




Kat Lee!!! I was away from tpf for a while and of course you are still killing it with your outfits...head to toe!  Can you be my stylist? Seriously, one put together classy lady.  Love ms. unicorn!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Prestige h!  Yeeeha!  I love these kissing ponies.  Your collection is to be envied.




Thank you LaenaLovely for the support. [emoji3][emoji12] Yeeeha!!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Temperature dropped today. Ms Constance Extra Violet out with 90cm scarf La Promenade du Matin CW Noir/Violet/Vert. It's going to be a fun day at an BV event. (Shhh I do wear BV dress and coat![emoji4])  Wish you all a wonderful day! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198570
> View attachment 3198571



YOU LOOK GORGEOUS LADY!!!
This is a master piece! I am dying for it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

atomic110 said:


> Very chic looking
> ! U always know how to make it work !
> 
> 
> 
> One word, Shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, accessories r best friends! Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that all the time, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur violet C is super~ and love how u match the whole look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf !
> 
> 
> 
> Another great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on ur new Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great scarf look for great outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought green can look this good. I must try it out.. first I probably need to get green scarf or something... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely piece, size 160?


Yes, 160! You are an expert &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107


 
Ha! Atleast I could be twinsies on the lime rodeo 


I love this picture.


----------



## periogirl28

My small contribution today
Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434




That's just beautiful! I have been wondering about the collars. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuselover

out with tigger on thanksgiving


----------



## periogirl28

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving




Super cute! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sugarstained

Behapi double and Barenia Trim out for a salon visit.


----------



## Dluvch

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691



Oh she looks stunning on you!  The color pops on your outfit.  It is a beautiful color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.



Stunning!!!


----------



## ThierryH

Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3199514
> 
> 
> Behapi double and Barenia Trim out for a salon visit.



Beautiful Trim, Sugarstained! Major congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Christofle

periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434



So much gorgeous purple


----------



## runner1234

Perfection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> 
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics



Oooooh!! Do I spy beautiful orange boxes in the background [emoji7][emoji7]...and I love ur casual style Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;... Aren't renovations a pain but once it's done then it's worth all the pain!!! Ur room is looking beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you all dearest ladies. You are all superb. Thanksgiving to you all too!
> @eternallove4bag hope your thanksgiving lunch was wonderful and fun. Cooking for 25 people! You must be an awesome cook![emoji8]



Thanksgiving lunch was wonderful Kat! Thank u so much for asking... Don't know about being a good cook but happy to report all survived my cooking and  I am off the hook for another year [emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107



Lol!!! Gosh I missed u guys! One day I am away and u all post fabulous shots after another [emoji7][emoji7]!!! Wonder what these beauties r whispering to one another...."I think we need to run to eternal. She is waiting for us with OPEN ARMS"[emoji12][emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137



STOP TRAFFIC!!! Seriously Kat.... How many cars  and people ran over each other when u went out looking like this[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] PERFECTION yet again!!!



atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD



Super cool and flaming hot all at the same time dear atomic110!!! Love ur look [emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Super gorgeous as always tonkamama!!! Ur black Jige is tdf[emoji7]



Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~



So pretty Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039; Chanel and H make the best combo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434




So gorgeous always periogirl!!! Love the shades of purple [emoji171][emoji171].... U have amazing style my friend [emoji171]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3199514
> 
> 
> Behapi double and Barenia Trim out for a salon visit.



Perfect companions [emoji7]



cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving




Super cute [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Very chic looking
> ! U always know how to make it work !
> 
> 
> 
> One word, Shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, accessories r best friends! Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that all the time, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur violet C is super~ and love how u match the whole look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf !
> 
> 
> 
> Another great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on ur new Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great scarf look for great outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought green can look this good. I must try it out.. first I probably need to get green scarf or something... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely piece, size 160?




Thank u dear atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love green! Would absolutely recommend it[emoji172]... U have such fabulous style u can carry any colors super well!!


----------



## susiana

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137




Gorgeous....as always!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> View attachment 3199434


I am loving purple these days. Looks beautiful on you.


cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving


Is it a size 25. Stunning neutral.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Ha! Atleast I could be twinsies on the lime rodeo
> 
> 
> I love this picture.




Rami I love ur profile pic. Beautiful. Thank u for being twins on lime rodeo.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434




I think I need to visit ur house to see your collection. Choose me choose me. &#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving




Ha so cute. Love this. Roar roar


----------



## PrestigeH

Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3199514
> 
> 
> Behapi double and Barenia Trim out for a salon visit.




Well matched. Enjoy [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Gosh I missed u guys! One day I am away and u all post fabulous shots after another [emoji7][emoji7]!!! Wonder what these beauties r whispering to one another...."I think we need to run to eternal. She is waiting for us with OPEN ARMS"




How was ur lunch event? Children please don't run. Traffic lights are round the corner. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Rami I love ur profile pic. Beautiful. Thank u for being twins on lime rodeo.



Good morning and thank you. I am feeling all festive already.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Good morning and thank you. I am feeling all festive already.




Good morning or good evening to you. Me too. Festive mood is 100%. What are you getting for me for Christmas? [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~




You look so fabulous. Btw love the food you posted! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving




Very cute pair. [emoji197][emoji162]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3199514
> 
> 
> Behapi double and Barenia Trim out for a salon visit.




Perfect match!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> You wow me every single time. Love everything in this pic.



Thank you dear. Nice new profile pic! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Kat Lee!!! I was away from tpf for a while and of course you are still killing it with your outfits...head to toe!  Can you be my stylist? Seriously, one put together classy lady.  Love ms. unicorn!



Thank you so much LaenaLovely. Miss your fabulous shots. You are funny! Thanks. [emoji8]



AvrilShower said:


> YOU LOOK GORGEOUS LADY!!!
> 
> This is a master piece! I am dying for it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you very much AvrilShower. [emoji8]



susiana said:


> Gorgeous....as always!




Thank you susiana. Appreciate it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thanksgiving lunch was wonderful Kat! Thank u so much for asking... Don't know about being a good cook but happy to report all survived my cooking and  I am off the hook for another year [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> STOP TRAFFIC!!! Seriously Kat.... How many cars  and people ran over each other when u went out looking like this[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] PERFECTION yet again!!!




Thank you dear. You are always super sweet to everyone on here. All traffic stayed good and safe! [emoji16][emoji2] 
Glad you survived with the big feast. Yayy! Good grief and time to take a break from it for a year! Goodbye to big cooking and hello to Xmas fun and celebration! [emoji319][emoji307]


----------



## PrestigeH

Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662




Good morning to you. You are sweet. Love the mix. Isn't it fun? Wow your collection is TDF. Seriously. Green envy. Have a wonderful Saturday! [emoji16][emoji8][emoji172][emoji319][emoji307]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you. You are sweet. Love the mix. Isn't it fun? Wow your collection is TDF. Seriously. Green envy. Have a wonderful Saturday! [emoji16][emoji8][emoji172][emoji319][emoji307]




Yes it is so fun to mix and the combi is endless. Thank you and really great suggestion. Have a wonderful Saturday too.


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> It's feather week at 'scarf of the day' thread so wearing my beloved Marwari [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197917
> View attachment 3197918
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear Kat.Lee I decided to wear YG black clic clac with RG green clic H!!! Thanks for the inspiration Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197920




Gorgeous look [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Omg I'm laughing my head off[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].





PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji30] I will go home and ask them. This is a serious matter. TGIF. &#129299;



Haha, pls tell me how it goes... 




PrestigeH said:


> U look great. Rodeo looks happy and contented. Lol [emoji16]


Lol, we welcome more rodeo joining us 




Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous with the happy smile! (Were you thinking about PrestigeH's rodeo family might be coming your way?[emoji6])


Ops, is that obvious? Haha... thx!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes it is so fun to mix and the combi is endless. Thank you and really great suggestion. Have a wonderful Saturday too.




You're welcome. Glad you like the mix idea. Enjoy! [emoji6]


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> *atomic110 ~* Love this casual outfit you put together, very chic...  love your smile!






tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks * tonkamama *! U look great too, so stylish. love ur black jige clutch!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, pls tell me how it goes...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, we welcome more rodeo joining us
> 
> 
> 
> Ops, is that obvious? Haha... thx!




Reporting back to Atomic. Rodeos say they are willing to migrate to your side in exchange for the Ghillies. [emoji317][emoji12]. Take them please. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

Baglover121 said:


> Love your look






periogirl28 said:


> Casual and laid back cool, so breezy!



Thank you * Baglover121,periogirl28 *


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Reporting back to Atomic. Rodeos say they are willing to migrate to your side in exchange for the Ghillies. [emoji317][emoji12]. Take them please. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji7]




OMG I'm laughing my head off again. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~



Cool look in action!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~




Great look!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG I'm laughing my head off again. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Is true. We had a meeting that stretched 4 hours. Not easy to come to this decision. I am happy. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> I like the way you wore it.
> 
> Love it!







eternallove4bag said:


> Super cool and flaming hot all at the same time dear atomic110!!! Love ur look [emoji173]&#65039;



thanks *Rami , eternallove4bag * for ur sweet words


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Is true. We had a meeting that stretched 4 hours. Not easy to come to this decision. I am happy. [emoji12][emoji317]




L O L O L. Sorry to hear that you had such an extensive and stressful meeting. Now you can give them ([emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206])  a break. Well it's a brilliant conclusion and wise decision I have to say! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> L O L O L. Sorry to hear that you had such an extensive and stressful meeting. Now you can give them ([emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206])  a break. Well it's a brilliant conclusion and wise decision I have to say! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Yes indeed wise decision. I hope atomic can throw in the chaise lounge too. Looks really comfy. Lol


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434



Look classic.. good idea to wear twilly!







Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3199514
> 
> 
> Behapi double and Barenia Trim out for a salon visit.



Love barenia... the leather is so beautiful


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662



I've turned into 'green'.... envy...
Happy weekend !


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> I've turned into 'green'.... envy...
> Happy weekend !




Thank u so much Atomic. Happy weekend too. [emoji12]&#129299;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Reporting back to Atomic. Rodeos say they are willing to migrate to your side in exchange for the Ghillies. [emoji317][emoji12]. Take them please. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji7]



Roger Roger... Atomic110 has just turned to 'green' after seeing a suspicious Object from *PrestigeH*...  lol..


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Is true. We had a meeting that stretched 4 hours. Not easy to come to this decision. I am happy. [emoji12][emoji317]







Kat.Lee said:


> L O L O L. Sorry to hear that you had such an extensive and stressful meeting. Now you can give them ([emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206])  a break. Well it's a brilliant conclusion and wise decision I have to say! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;






PrestigeH said:


> Yes indeed wise decision. I hope atomic can throw in the chaise lounge too. Looks really comfy. Lol



Omg, u guys just make my day.. rotf..&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
Now I gotta run away with my G and stay low... sorry sofa, u r too big for me to carry


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Omg, u guys just make my day.. rotf..[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Now I gotta run away with my G and stay low... sorry sofa, u r too big for me to carry




Ha ha but seriously I love the sofa. I can laze there all day long.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434




Nice and cozy look  
The mink collar with the twilly is a nice twist to the whole look


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha but seriously I love the sofa. I can laze there all day long.



Haha.. That's what I do most of e time.. join me, u can take one corner


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha.. That's what I do most of e time.. join me, u can take one corner




Thank u. Ok I will not be shy.


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD



Wow! Great look! So fresh!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137



My favorite bag ever! You look fantastic Kat!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tres chic!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics



Love the fact that you have a big mirror- I need to see more of your fab pics! Looking great!


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~



Very cool look!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434



Very classy look!


----------



## ari

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving



Beautiful B - what is the H name of the color?


----------



## ari

Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3199514
> 
> 
> Behapi double and Barenia Trim out for a salon visit.



Gorgeous leather! Love the combination!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662



Amazing company!


----------



## ari

I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.


----------



## AvrilShower

ari said:


> I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.


This must be a joke? Hermes don't use Python skin in my knowledge. &#128541;
It is a good looking bag though.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Amazing company!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662



Love your little green cutie!!! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.




Wow I am speechless. Looks fun. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~



You looked so chic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434



Very elegant looking! Love the fur and silk combination!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Love your little green cutie!!! Have a nice weekend!




Thank you AvrilShower. U too. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

AvrilShower said:


> This must be a joke? Hermes don't use Python skin in my knowledge. &#128541;
> It is a good looking bag though.



I'm also not sure it is real, but she is rich, so I'd be surprised)) if not real, but people are strange sometimes.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.







ari said:


> I'm also not sure it is real, but she is rich, so I'd be surprised)) if not real, but people are strange sometimes.




It reminds me of Phoenix! Need a lot of courage to carry a bag like this IMO. Thanks for sharing ari.


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Wow!! Looks great &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!Everything looks so posh on you , Ari !&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;



Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> So nice this special outfit, congrats



Thank you Gellingh!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107



This is fun!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> This is fun!




Thank you for the support. Ha ha [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~



What a great look! Fantastic!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's just beautiful! I have been wondering about the collars. Thanks for sharing.



You are welcome, happy to enable! 



Christofle said:


> So much gorgeous purple



Thank you! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh!! Do I spy beautiful orange boxes in the background [emoji7][emoji7]...and I love ur casual style Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;... Aren't renovations a pain but once it's done then it's worth all the pain!!! Ur room is looking beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving lunch was wonderful Kat! Thank u so much for asking... Don't know about being a good cook but happy to report all survived my cooking and  I am off the hook for another year [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Gosh I missed u guys! One day I am away and u all post fabulous shots after another [emoji7][emoji7]!!! Wonder what these beauties r whispering to one another...."I think we need to run to eternal. She is waiting for us with OPEN ARMS"[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> STOP TRAFFIC!!! Seriously Kat.... How many cars  and people ran over each other when u went out looking like this[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] PERFECTION yet again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cool and flaming hot all at the same time dear atomic110!!! Love ur look [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Super gorgeous as always tonkamama!!! Ur black Jige is tdf[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039; Chanel and H make the best combo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous always periogirl!!! Love the shades of purple [emoji171][emoji171].... U have amazing style my friend [emoji171]



As usual you bring a smile to my face. Well done with cooking for 25! 



Rami00 said:


> I am loving purple these days. Looks beautiful on you.
> 
> Is it a size 25. Stunning neutral.



Thanks Rami, lovely avatar pic, so uplifting!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> I think I need to visit ur house to see your collection. Choose me choose me. &#129299;



I too need to visit your entire stable and see your arm candy and bag collection! 



PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662







atomic110 said:


> Look classic.. good idea to wear twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love barenia... the leather is so beautiful



Thank you, for warmer days and I can keep it on indoors while I remove my coat. 



Hermesdiorduo said:


> Nice and cozy look
> The mink collar with the twilly is a nice twist to the whole look[/QUOT
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very classy look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ari!
> 
> 
> 
> AvrilShower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very elegant looking! Love the fur and silk combination!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, I don't wear my Twillies much. This helps!
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I too need to visit your entire stable and see your arm candy and bag collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, for warmer days and I can keep it on indoors while I remove my coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermesdiorduo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and cozy look
> 
> The mink collar with the twilly is a nice twist to the whole look[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ari!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I don't wear my Twillies much. This helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U r so kind. [emoji3] Thank you for choosing me. [emoji12]
Click to expand...


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh!! Do I spy beautiful orange boxes in the background [emoji7][emoji7]...and I love ur casual style Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;... Aren't renovations a pain but once it's done then it's worth all the pain!!! Ur room is looking beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving lunch was wonderful Kat! Thank u so much for asking... Don't know about being a good cook but happy to report all survived my cooking and  I am off the hook for another year [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Gosh I missed u guys! One day I am away and u all post fabulous shots after another [emoji7][emoji7]!!! Wonder what these beauties r whispering to one another...."I think we need to run to eternal. She is waiting for us with OPEN ARMS"[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> STOP TRAFFIC!!! Seriously Kat.... How many cars  and people ran over each other when u went out looking like this[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] PERFECTION yet again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cool and flaming hot all at the same time dear atomic110!!! Love ur look [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Super gorgeous as always tonkamama!!! Ur black Jige is tdf[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039; Chanel and H make the best combo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous always periogirl!!! Love the shades of purple [emoji171][emoji171].... U have amazing style my friend [emoji171]



Thank you my dear !! I been waiting for a while to make this room ready ... I'm almost satisfied now &#128556;&#128556;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Love the fact that you have a big mirror- I need to see more of your fab pics! Looking great!



Thank you ,Ari ! Always thinking of you before posting my pics, and thinking -Oh my ... My attempts looks pretty pale ... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662



O la la ! Green horsy is divine &#128525;&#128545;


----------



## cuselover

ari said:


> Beautiful B - what is the H name of the color?




Thank you. It's brown. Name of the color is Cacao


----------



## cuselover

Rami00 said:


> I am loving purple these days. Looks beautiful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a size 25. Stunning neutral.




Thank you! It's B30


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Wow! Great look! So fresh!



Thank you *ari*


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.



This is probably the most interesting  "B" that I ever seen.. look like it is on fire  thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> This is probably the most interesting  "B" that I ever seen.. look like it is on fire  thanks for sharing it with us



I asked as I thought it is a bit strange Python on B, she said to my friend that H didn't use Python as didn't find big parts, but now they make it, sounds strange, but she has another exotic B.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> O la la ! Green horsy is divine [emoji7][emoji35]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji24]&#129299;[emoji16]


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662




Oh! I love it, I like mixing hardware too, 
is the B vert fonce?


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> Oh! I love it, I like mixing hardware too,
> is the B vert fonce?




Yes it is fun mixing. Sorry about the lighting as it is a black B. [emoji3]


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I asked as I thought it is a bit strange Python on B, she said to my friend that H didn't use Python as didn't find big parts, but now they make it, sounds strange, but she has another exotic B.





It's definitely marmite [emoji12], 

 I have no idea if it's genuine or not, I think one of the reasons H doesn't produce Python bags is because  they have a tendency to peel, not very durable, they even suggest lizard in smaller bags as they are not hardwearing ,  maybe she is VVIP? And could ask for it? I know someone who is VVIP, and was able to ask for  a very SO  Like  those Kellys  designed by leila menchari for  the window display,


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics



You look fantastic! Beautiful hair color and nice background. Are there two pups on the bed?



PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107



They are plotting to jump ship over to Moirai's BBK, haha.



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137



You never fail to look gorgeous! Love the boots too.



atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD



Fabulous casual look and beautiful smile!



tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this casual chic outfit! Stylish as usual!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> You look fantastic! Beautiful hair color and nice background. Are there two pups on the bed?
> 
> 
> 
> They are plotting to jump ship over to Moirai's BBK, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> You never fail to look gorgeous! Love the boots too.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous casual look and beautiful smile!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual chic outfit! Stylish as usual!



Thank you , Moirai ! I had to check the pic, and then remembered  I have only one pug now ...)


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back



Totally love your outfit. I agree this thread is just too hard to keep up with, but I wanted to tell you how much inspiration you all give me. Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving here in the USA.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> They are plotting to jump ship over to Moirai's BBK, haha.




Ha ha you jump I jump. &#129299;[emoji24]


----------



## megt10

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691



Ok, I was just going to give a general shout out to everyone but had to tell you this outfit is so cool and casual. Love it. Back to looking at everyone's outfits.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You never fail to look gorgeous! Love the boots too.



Thank you so much Moirai. [emoji8]


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *



Oh I love that B! You look so stylish Carlinha.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> Thanks for letting me share~



Love this pic of you with your H scarf and Chanel bag.



periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today's
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> View attachment 3199434



Lovely! Really love the Kelly dog.



cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving



Beautiful bag. Love the whimsical addition of Tigger.



Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3199514
> 
> Behapi double and Barenia Trim out for a salon visit.



Look at that beautiful patina. Thanks for sharing.



PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662



Love them! Really love your B with ghw. You are tempting me with all your pics.



ari said:


> I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.



Wow, this is very unique. Good for her to get something so different from H.


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756


I love the look, not too matchy matchy at all. You look fabulous.


Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics


Awesome look, bedroom and orange boxes. 


PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107


I knew it!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137


You look stunning. I love everything.


atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD


Adorable and chic.


tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Fantastic. I love the red sweater with the all black outfit.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.



That's a very interesting bag.


----------



## megt10

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~


Great action shot. Love the whole look and the way you have your scarf tied.


periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434


So pretty.


cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving


How adorable is Tigger!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662



Such a beautiful green and love the look of mixed metals.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662


Happy weekend! Love the mixing of hardware colors. 


ari said:


> I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.


I like the bag but not with the outfit. 


Kat.Lee said:


> It reminds me of Phoenix! Need a lot of courage to carry a bag like this IMO. Thanks for sharing ari.


I have the courage, she could give it to me. I probably wouldn't buy it even if I could afford it. I think it is fun but not very versatile.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> How was ur lunch event? Children please don't run. Traffic lights are round the corner. [emoji12][emoji317]



Pretty awesome! Thank u for asking dear PrestigeH and no running... Kids come to mama[emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662



Ooooooh I am so eyeing the malachite rodeo not to mention some serious eye candy!!! PrestigeH u make my decision to rob u so much easier each day when u post fabulous pics like these [emoji3][emoji3]



ari said:


> I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.


Very unique... And if she can rock it kuddos to her [emoji4]



Rami00 said:


> That's a very interesting bag.




+1 [emoji4][emoji4].... Btw Rami ur profile pic is GORGEOUS! Loving ur beautiful hair and smile [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> You are welcome, happy to enable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual you bring a smile to my face. Well done with cooking for 25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rami, lovely avatar pic, so uplifting!




Thank u so much periogirl! Once in a while it's fun and its really nice to have family and friends together for such a nice occasion [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Gorgeous look [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank u my friend!!! So good to see u here Bella [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Reporting back to Atomic. Rodeos say they are willing to migrate to your side in exchange for the Ghillies. [emoji317][emoji12]. Take them please. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji7]




Traitor! Sob! Sob! Didn't u promise me first dibs [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## weibandy

atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD



So striking.  I love this look.  Like a model - everything is so right!


----------



## HGT

tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




So hot and stylish!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Off for the weekend...

HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...


----------



## Bobmops

Out for dinner with DH and H enamel &#128525;&#128525;
Happy Saturday , my dear Friends !&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## megt10

CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...


Love this. Have a great weekend trip.


Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel &#128525;&#128525;
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends !&#128536;&#128536;



Love your bracelet and ring. Have a great night.


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends ![emoji8][emoji8]




Have a great dinner and I always love your rings.


----------



## Moirai

CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...



Awesome bag and color! Have a great trip!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel &#128525;&#128525;
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends !&#128536;&#128536;



Beautiful accessories! Love your top too. Have fun, Bobmops!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends ![emoji8][emoji8]




GORGEOUS my friend!!! Love ur rings and H enamel!! Hope u had fun Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...




Beautiful!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042



Thank you , eternallove4bag! You Look elegant as always &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Beautiful accessories! Love your top too. Have fun, Bobmops!



Thanks , Moirai!&#128525;&#128556;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Have a great dinner and I always love your rings.



You are so kind , My friend &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Love this. Have a great weekend trip.
> 
> 
> Love your bracelet and ring. Have a great night.



Thank you , Meg ! Its great to have you back &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042




Omg your amazing shawls never end! Plus always  put together so well with the bags and accessories. [emoji8][emoji108]&#127996;[emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thank you , eternallove4bag! You Look elegant as always [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



Thank u my dear Bopmops 



periogirl28 said:


> Omg your amazing shawls never end! Plus always  put together so well with the bags and accessories. [emoji8][emoji108]&#127996;[emoji8][emoji7]




U r so sweet my friend [emoji8][emoji8].... U totally made my day [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.




Rami, you rule neutrals!  I love bs on you!  Such a lovely warm blend of neutrals!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Please do, and I will try on all your shawls and accessories!




Hehehe!!! We got ourselves a deal my friend [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042




Gorgeous tpf bestie!   I love this Pegasus on you...you really are the shawl queen.  Look out, I may be copying you soon . Imitation is the highest form of flattery.  Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Fabulous casual look and beautiful smile!






megt10 said:


> Adorable and chic.



Thank you * Moirai & megt10 *


----------



## atomic110

CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...



Wow, very special HAC50! Hope u had a great trip






Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel &#128525;&#128525;
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends !&#128536;&#128536;


Beautiful accessories u have.. enjoy ur dinner and happy weekend !





eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042


ZP design is one of my favorite too.. u really a shawl queen, I'm eyeing on ur collection now, lol... happy weekend !


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042




Guess what??
I have this shawl also !
Bought it last year & love[emoji173]&#65039;
I have not done the Boy yet.  Too obsessed with H
You look terrific!!!
Enjoy [emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]
Happy weekend[emoji95][emoji7][emoji41]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Gorgeous tpf bestie!   I love this Pegasus on you...you really are the shawl queen.  Look out, I may be copying you soon . Imitation is the highest form of flattery.  Hope you are having a great day!




Oh LaenaLovely totally missed ur presence my tpf bestie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Glad to have u back and ur sweet comments totally uplift me so thank u [emoji8][emoji8].... How about we both copy each others style because I TOTALLY LOVE URS[emoji7][emoji7].... No shawl queen truly but happy that I have managed to collect pieces that I have been wearing nonstop and getting great use out of them [emoji6][emoji6]... I look at the shawl collection of some of these wonderful ladies and gents in TPF and I am in awe!! 
Have missed ur action shots so pls post soon :HUGS:


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Wow, very special HAC50! Hope u had a great trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful accessories u have.. enjoy ur dinner and happy weekend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZP design is one of my favorite too.. u really a shawl queen, I'm eyeing on ur collection now, lol... happy weekend !




Awwww!!! atomic110 u r such a sweetheart!!! I was joking with one of the H customers last time I was in the H store that all of us should create a pool of H bags, shawls, scarves and other accessories so that we could borrow and wear anything from it whenever we want! Wouldn't that be awesome? I totally love ur H collection so how about it [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Guess what??
> I have this shawl also !
> Bought it last year & love[emoji173]&#65039;
> I have not done the Boy yet.  Too obsessed with H
> You look terrific!!!
> Enjoy [emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]
> Happy weekend[emoji95][emoji7][emoji41]




YAY Keren! Thank u so much [emoji8][emoji8]...My god we really have similar tastes don't we? So happy to be twins with u!!! Chanel was my first half of the year obsession and second half of 2015 has been H so if I am with u my friend that all I can think about these days is H...aren't we in the same boat mulling over K too [emoji3][emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww!!! atomic110 u r such a sweetheart!!! I was joking with one of the H customers last time I was in the H store that all of us should create a pool of H bags, shawls, scarves and other accessories so that we could borrow and wear anything from it whenever we want! Wouldn't that be awesome? I totally love ur H collection so how about it [emoji12][emoji12]



You know the fun part about being a H obsession is that we are totally embrace the beautiful design. we don't mind being twin with others and share our love .. I actually feel flattering if I know we have the same goodies, it feel a instant 'click' and bonding &#128516;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> You know the fun part about being a H obsession is that we are totally embrace the beautiful design. we don't mind being twin with others and share our love .. I actually feel flattering if I know we have the same goodies, it feel a instant 'click' and bonding [emoji1]




U totally nailed it atomic110!! There's this sense of instant connection isn't it? Totally hear u my friend!!! I call this forum my H heaven where I get to share my love for H with beautiful like minded people [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> YAY Keren! Thank u so much [emoji8][emoji8]...My god we really have similar tastes don't we? So happy to be twins with u!!! Chanel was my first half of the year obsession and second half of 2015 has been H so if I am with u my friend that all I can think about these days is H...aren't we in the same boat mulling over K too [emoji3][emoji6][emoji3]




It's amazing !!!
Love to know what your next purchase will be!
Are you still thinking about a Kelly ?
I'm thinking about buying another one 
Deciding the leather, color, sellier or retourne
I have a box K which I love but am cautious because of its beauty
I might want a hardier leather 
Or maybe not[emoji38]


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Great action Kyokei. Waiting for more pics from u. [emoji3]



Thank you! I will definitely take more in action shots.



Bobmops said:


> Wow! Love you pic &#128079;&#127995;&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh!! Do I spy beautiful orange boxes in the background [emoji7][emoji7]...and I love ur casual style Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;... Aren't renovations a pain but once it's done then it's worth all the pain!!! Ur room is looking beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving lunch was wonderful Kat! Thank u so much for asking... Don't know about being a good cook but happy to report all survived my cooking and  I am off the hook for another year [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Gosh I missed u guys! One day I am away and u all post fabulous shots after another [emoji7][emoji7]!!! Wonder what these beauties r whispering to one another...."I think we need to run to eternal. She is waiting for us with OPEN ARMS"[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> STOP TRAFFIC!!! Seriously Kat.... How many cars  and people ran over each other when u went out looking like this[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] PERFECTION yet again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cool and flaming hot all at the same time dear atomic110!!! Love ur look [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Super gorgeous as always tonkamama!!! Ur black Jige is tdf[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039; Chanel and H make the best combo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous always periogirl!!! Love the shades of purple [emoji171][emoji171].... U have amazing style my friend [emoji171]



Thank you!! I agree. I love both Chanel and H, though am just getting started with them, they make a great combination.



Kat.Lee said:


> You look so fabulous. Btw love the food you posted! [emoji8]



Thanks! The food was very delicious. 



atomic110 said:


> Cool look in action!



Thanks!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great look!



Thanks, Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## Kyokei

ari said:


> Very cool look!



Thanks!



AvrilShower said:


> You looked so chic! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you so much!



periogirl28 said:


> What a great look! Fantastic!



Thanks!



Moirai said:


> Love this pic of you with your H scarf and Chanel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! Really love the Kelly dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag. Love the whimsical addition of Tigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that beautiful patina. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Love them! Really love your B with ghw. You are tempting me with all your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is very unique. Good for her to get something so different from H.



Thanks, Moirai!



megt10 said:


> Great action shot. Love the whole look and the way you have your scarf tied.
> 
> So pretty.
> 
> How adorable is Tigger!



Thanks! The way its tied was actually a failed attempt at a different knot but it worked so I just kept it that way.


----------



## Kyokei

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel &#128525;&#128525;
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends !&#128536;&#128536;



I love this picture! You look fantastic.



eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042



Chic as usual! I love the combo of Chanel and H. And your shoes!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> It's amazing !!!
> Love to know what your next purchase will be!
> Are you still thinking about a Kelly ?
> I'm thinking about buying another one
> Deciding the leather, color, sellier or retourne
> I have a box K which I love but am cautious because of its beauty
> I might want a hardier leather
> Or maybe not[emoji38]




Box K is TDF my friend!!! What a fabulous choice u made for ur first K Keren! Yes, almost decided between K and B, unsure about leather though... Maybe Togo or clemence? My GP is clemence and I love it!!! Still deciding about color though... Oh the choices r so much they r killing me [emoji23][emoji23]... Won't it be crazy good if we end up getting our bags at the same time[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> I love this picture! You look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chic as usual! I love the combo of Chanel and H. And your shoes!!




Thank u my dear Kyokei [emoji8][emoji8]... U r super sweet!! These kitten heel pradas r my most used shoes... Super comfy[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> YAY Keren! Thank u so much [emoji8][emoji8]...My god we really have similar tastes don't we? So happy to be twins with u!!! Chanel was my first half of the year obsession and second half of 2015 has been H so if I am with u my friend that all I can think about these days is H...aren't we in the same boat mulling over K too [emoji3][emoji6][emoji3]







You enabled me!
Wearing my ZP to dinner
Thanks!!
Have school evening[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

Good (sorry for the typo)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3200267
> View attachment 3200272
> 
> You enabled me!
> Wearing my ZP to dinner
> Thanks!!
> Have school evening[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Ooooooh STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING Keren[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love it!!! TOTAL PERFECTION my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Have an amazing dinner!!


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> Rami, you rule neutrals!  I love bs on you!  Such a lovely warm blend of neutrals!



Thank you Laena. I LOVE your style.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love them! Really love your B with ghw. You are tempting me with all your pics.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends !&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;


So much eye candy in one shot. I love that lace top/dress you are wearing. Jewelry on point. LOVE   Happy Saturday! Cheers! 


eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042


Haha! I don't blame you... It"s gorgeous. &#55357;&#56908;&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Rami00

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3200267
> View attachment 3200272
> 
> You enabled me!
> Wearing my ZP to dinner
> Thanks!!
> Have school evening[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Wow! Have a good time.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I knew it!




[emoji3][emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Such a beautiful green and love the look of mixed metals.




Thank you Rami. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Happy weekend! Love the mixing of hardware colors.




Thank you Megt. You too. [emoji3]


----------



## nadineluv

Here's a shot w my black box birkin [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Traitor! Sob! Sob! Didn't u promise me first dibs [emoji30][emoji30]




Ha ha. She has a very comfy sofa. [emoji24][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...




Nice bag. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends ![emoji8][emoji8]




Enjoy your dinner. U look great. [emoji3]


----------



## nadineluv

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042




Beautiful shawl & clic clac [emoji7]
& Chanel boy too [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042




Fabulous colours and the blue is nice. What blue is that on ur bracelet? [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends ![emoji8][emoji8]




Glad to see your action shot again Bobmops. Love the H enamel, VCA frivole ring and your top. Hope you enjoyed your dinner!


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662




Love everything prestigeh!!! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## PrestigeH

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3200267
> View attachment 3200272
> 
> You enabled me!
> Wearing my ZP to dinner
> Thanks!!
> Have school evening[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Enjoy Keren. U will look great with ZP.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042




Gorgeous shawl [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]!


----------



## nadineluv

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving




Love your B!!! Stunning!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3200267
> View attachment 3200272
> 
> You enabled me!
> Wearing my ZP to dinner
> Thanks!!
> Have school evening[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Lovely CW!


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> Here's a shot w my black box birkin [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji8]
> View attachment 3200294




Gorgeous black in gorgeous leather. Thanks for sharing nadineluv. [emoji3]


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Beautiful as always tonkamama!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD




Love this casual Kelly look!! Fabulous!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

nadineluv said:


> Here's a shot w my black box birkin [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji8]
> View attachment 3200294




Beautiful BBB. You look lovely!


----------



## nadineluv

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137




AMAZING!!!!!!!! Love everything!!! [emoji170][emoji172][emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...




First time seeing a HAC50 in action. Lovely with that personalised clochette. Enjoy your weekend getaway!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING Keren[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love it!!! TOTAL PERFECTION my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Have an amazing dinner!!




Just loving your perfect post![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Enjoy your night too!!


----------



## Keren16

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy Keren. U will look great with ZP.




Thank you!
I love yours[emoji175] 
Post many more to give me inspiration [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely CW!




Thank you!!
Yours are terrific ... Truly[emoji179]
Keep inspiring!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends ![emoji8][emoji8]




Bobmops!  Love this!  Gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...




Omg!  Totally lusting after the personalized clochette!  Do they do that at all stores!?!?


----------



## LaenaLovely

atomic110 said:


> Happy Friday! U looking stunning as usual !




Love casual hermes!  You totally rock it!


----------



## LaenaLovely

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving




That beautiful b...def something to be thankful for!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh LaenaLovely totally missed ur presence my tpf bestie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Glad to have u back and ur sweet comments totally uplift me so thank u [emoji8][emoji8].... How about we both copy each others style because I TOTALLY LOVE URS[emoji7][emoji7].... No shawl queen truly but happy that I have managed to collect pieces that I have been wearing nonstop and getting great use out of them [emoji6][emoji6]... I look at the shawl collection of some of these wonderful ladies and gents in TPF and I am in awe!!
> Have missed ur action shots so pls post soon :HUGS:




Aw you are so so sweet!  Been traveling for the holidays and we sold our place in the city and bought a new house...so lots going on.  Once I get it together I'll post some more in action shots.  Miss seeing you (and all the other lovelies) here!  Can't wait until my new closet is finished...lots of room for enabling


----------



## nadineluv

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful BBB. You look lovely!




Thank you for the kind compliment [emoji4][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous black in gorgeous leather. Thanks for sharing nadineluv. [emoji3]




Thanks & your welcome [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous shawl [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]!




+1 definitely!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  Totally lusting after the personalized clochette!  Do they do that at all stores!?!?



No, in Germany they do this only at the H Store in Munich.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Kat.Lee said:


> First time seeing a HAC50 in action. Lovely with that personalised clochette. Enjoy your weekend getaway!



Thank you very much...really love it...


----------



## Keren16

LaenaLovely said:


> Aw you are so so sweet!  Been traveling for the holidays and we sold our place in the city and bought a new house...so lots going on.  Once I get it together I'll post some more in action shots.  Miss seeing you (and all the other lovelies) here!  Can't wait until my new closet is finished...lots of room for enabling




Perfect post
To great posters!!
Wonderful for both to have happy remarks!


----------



## Kat.Lee

CenterStageBLN said:


> No, in Germany they do this only at the H Store in Munich.




Will bear that in mind. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> U totally nailed it atomic110!! There's this sense of instant connection isn't it? Totally hear u my friend!!! I call this forum my H heaven where I get to share my love for H with beautiful like minded people [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Yes, it only happen with H. And I am so glad I found u all in TPF. All of u r so sweet and lovely ! &#128537;&#128537;&#128537;


----------



## PrestigeH

Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.


----------



## atomic110

nadineluv said:


> Here's a shot w my black box birkin [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji8]
> View attachment 3200294



Looking good! Ur BBB is so shining


----------



## atomic110

nadineluv said:


> Love this casual Kelly look!! Fabulous!!!







LaenaLovely said:


> Love casual hermes!  You totally rock it!



Thank you for ur sweet comments * nadineluv & LaenaLovely *


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402



Wow, ur 'blue' (man) taste is up to the roof ! Love love love


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wow, ur 'blue' (man) taste is up to the roof ! Love love love




Thank you Atomic for the lovely comment. &#129299;[emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402




Lovely B combo, goes well with the blue sky PrestigeH! Have a wonderful "blue" Sunday! [emoji170]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely B combo, goes well with the blue sky PrestigeH! Have a wonderful "blue" Sunday! [emoji170]




Many thanks Kat. U r so sweet. My blue has been inspired by your latest gorgeous purchase - Kelly pochette.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402



Perfection!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Many thanks Kat. U r so sweet. My blue has been inspired by your latest gorgeous purchase - Kelly pochette.



We all inspire one another! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Perfection!




Thank you beautiful [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel &#128525;&#128525;
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends !&#128536;&#128536;



Bon appetite! You have fantastic hands!


----------



## ari

CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...



Wow! This is very impressive luggage!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042



Very beautiful eternallove! We are cousins on the ZP, I love it!


----------



## ari

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3200267
> View attachment 3200272
> 
> You enabled me!
> Wearing my ZP to dinner
> Thanks!!
> Have school evening[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Hi my twin! ZP is gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

nadineluv said:


> Here's a shot w my black box birkin [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji8]
> View attachment 3200294



Stunning bag! It suits so well!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Hi my twin! ZP is gorgeous




It's a beautiful Blue day today! Fabulous!! PrestigeH as well! Enjoy your Sunday ari.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402



Amazing PrestigeH! The blues are so beautiful! Looking cool!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a beautiful Blue day today! Fabulous!! PrestigeH as well! Enjoy your Sunday ari.



Thank you my lovely Kat! This was taken on Friday, but I didn't have time to post it)))


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Amazing PrestigeH! The blues are so beautiful! Looking cool!




Thank you Ari. I love your blue ZP outfit too.


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Ari ! Always thinking of you before posting my pics, and thinking -Oh my ... My attempts looks pretty pale ... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Oh, dear Bobmops! You can't ever look pale! Love your style!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> It's definitely marmite [emoji12],
> 
> I have no idea if it's genuine or not, I think one of the reasons H doesn't produce Python bags is because  they have a tendency to peel, not very durable, they even suggest lizard in smaller bags as they are not hardwearing ,  maybe she is VVIP? And could ask for it? I know someone who is VVIP, and was able to ask for  a very SO  Like  those Kellys  designed by leila menchari for  the window display,



I doubt she is VVIP, I don't know her personally, but this bag is confusing


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Totally love your outfit. I agree this thread is just too hard to keep up with, but I wanted to tell you how much inspiration you all give me. Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving here in the USA.



You are too kind to me Megt! Thank you!


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Happy weekend! Love the mixing of hardware colors.
> 
> I like the bag but not with the outfit.
> 
> I have the courage, she could give it to me. I probably wouldn't buy it even if I could afford it. I think it is fun but not very versatile.



DH saw the picture and said : what kind of plastic bag she is using as a coat)))))


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you everyone!!  *



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much tonkamama.
> 
> Love this look. Casual yet classy. Fabulous.[emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> U look fabulous. The Jige is TDF. [emoji3]





Baglover121 said:


> [emoji23][emoji16],
> Beautiful jige,





periogirl28 said:


> Chic outfit!





Bobmops said:


> Love the red / black outfit &#128526;&#128526;





Kyokei said:


> I love this entire outfit!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you very much ....you look great with your H...  happy holidays!!  *



LaenaLovely said:


> Casual chic!  Love red and black and your gorgeous Jige!





eternallove4bag said:


> Super gorgeous as always tonkamama!!! Ur black Jige is tdf[emoji7]





atomic110 said:


> thanks * tonkamama *! U look great too, so stylish. love ur black jige clutch!





ari said:


> Tres chic!


----------



## tonkamama

*Lovely ladies...  thank you and happy holidays!*



Moirai said:


> Love this casual chic outfit! Stylish as usual!





megt10 said:


> You look stunning. I love everything.
> 
> Adorable and chic.
> 
> 
> Fantastic. I love the red sweater with the all black outfit.





HGT said:


> So hot and stylish!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you nadineluv, you are so sweet.  *



nadineluv said:


> Beautiful as always tonkamama!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dollychic

Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#127876; With bubs & birkin.... 
Thnks for letting me share! &#128152;


----------



## Kat.Lee

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! [emoji319] With bubs & birkin....
> 
> Thnks for letting me share! [emoji180]




Sweet picture!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! [emoji319] With bubs & birkin....
> 
> Thnks for letting me share! [emoji180]




So sweet and happy


----------



## weibandy

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#127876; With bubs & birkin....
> Thnks for letting me share! &#128152;



So cute!  Joyous start to the season


----------



## atomic110

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#127876; With bubs & birkin....
> Thnks for letting me share! &#128152;



So cute! Jingle bells, jingle bells,
Jingle all the way... &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~




Stunning look. Love the green scarf detail on the GP.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Stunning look. Love the green scarf detail on the GP.



Nothing can compare to Urs ... saw u expanding ur collection and can't wait to see more mod shot from u. haha... yup, it's a vintage twilly that I bought from Japan. Last time when My SA saw it and she said it's a rare color


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Nothing can compare to Urs ... saw u expanding ur collection and can't wait to see more mod shot from u. haha... yup, it's a vintage twilly that I bought from Japan. Last time when My SA saw it and she said it's a rare color




U r so kind thank u. U have some special items there and also the comfy sofa. [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~




Such a comfy casual look and again with your beautiful and happy smile! [emoji172]


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~



You look very fresh and casual !)


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402



Love those shoes &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;, have a wonderful Sunday !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Love those shoes [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7], have a wonderful Sunday !




Thank you Bobmops. U too. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Bon appetite! You have fantastic hands!



Thank you ,Ari for your kindness !&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> Bobmops!  Love this!  Gorgeous!



Thank you LaenaLovely &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Glad to see your action shot again Bobmops. Love the H enamel, VCA frivole ring and your top. Hope you enjoyed your dinner!



Thank you,Kat ! Nothing can escape from your attention &#128526;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Thank you,Kat ! Nothing can escape from your attention [emoji41][emoji7]




We are all beautiful goodies lovers! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402




Beautiful! Another rodeo to drool over! 



dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! [emoji319] With bubs & birkin....
> 
> Thnks for letting me share! [emoji180]



So precious ! Gorgeous mama and baby, 



atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~




Lovely look, and slightly jealous you are wearing sleeveless in November !


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> So much eye candy in one shot. I love that lace top/dress you are wearing. Jewelry on point. LOVE   Happy Saturday! Cheers!
> 
> Haha! I don't blame you... It"s gorgeous. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Thank you ,Rami ! It was nice to get away from little baby of mine for few hours &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> We are all beautiful goodies lovers! [emoji4][emoji8]




+1 and I am also a regular visitor to Ban Island too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful! Another rodeo to drool over!
> 
> 
> 
> So precious ! Gorgeous mama and baby,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely look, and slightly jealous you are wearing sleeveless in November !




Thank you Baglover121. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#127876; With bubs & birkin....
> Thnks for letting me share! &#128152;



Wow, this is the cutest baby! Lovely picture!


----------



## the petite lady

PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402


Waou, you look so stylish, love everything!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

the petite lady said:


> Waou, you look so stylish, love everything!!!




Thank you Petite Lady for your kind comment. U r so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> So much eye candy in one shot. I love that lace top/dress you are wearing. Jewelry on point. LOVE   Happy Saturday! Cheers!
> 
> Haha! I don't blame you... It"s gorgeous. &#55357;&#56908;&#55357;&#56856;



Thank u so much Rami [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. She has a very comfy sofa. [emoji24][emoji23]



HAH! Ok I am going to go buy a comfy sofa too mister!!! For that gorgeous stable I will take one for the team and go buy u a COMFY sofa [emoji3][emoji3]



nadineluv said:


> Beautiful shawl & clic clac [emoji7]
> & Chanel boy too [emoji4][emoji6]



Thank u so much nadineluv :hugs;



PrestigeH said:


> Fabulous colours and the blue is nice. What blue is that on ur bracelet? [emoji3]



Good morning my dear PrestigeH and thank u so much! Hmmmm r u eyeing my clic H now? Not till u hand over all ur rodeos (well most of them since I do believe in sharing with friends and rami and Kat will be after me if I don't share[emoji12][emoji12])... My SA called this peacock blue?? Checked the receipt and it says bleu profond[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous shawl [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146]!



Thank u my dear Kat. Still have the image of ur gorgeous new bag in my head and the perfect match with ur picotin!!! HEAVEN [emoji7][emoji7]



Keren16 said:


> Just loving your perfect post![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Enjoy your night too!!



Thank u dear Keren 



LaenaLovely said:


> Aw you are so so sweet!  Been traveling for the holidays and we sold our place in the city and bought a new house...so lots going on.  Once I get it together I'll post some more in action shots.  Miss seeing you (and all the other lovelies) here!  Can't wait until my new closet is finished...lots of room for enabling



Oooooh!!! Many congrats on the new house but especially on the NEW HUGE CLOSET [emoji7][emoji7]... wow that would be a dream!!! Can't wait to see what all H goodies u buy to fill it up [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Yes, it only happen with H. And I am so glad I found u all in TPF. All of u r so sweet and lovely ! [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]



Awwww... The feeling is totally mutual my dear [emoji8][emoji8]



ari said:


> Very beautiful eternallove! We are cousins on the ZP, I love it!




Thank u so much ari.. U really do have an amazing collection of scarves and shawls [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

nadineluv said:


> Here's a shot w my black box birkin [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji8]
> View attachment 3200294



Ooooh love it nadineluv!!! U look gorgeous [emoji7]



PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402



WOW!! Casually handsome and chic PrestigeH!!! U have the most fabulous collection of rodeos, bags, arm candy, shoes not to mention clothes[emoji7][emoji7]... Now would u be nice enough to SHARE pls [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;... Except for the clothes of course [emoji16][emoji16]



ari said:


> Hi my twin! ZP is gorgeous



Gorgeous blue!!! Love ur ZP and the color of ur dress ari [emoji170][emoji170]



atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~




Another fab shot and I love ur H bag collection atomic110!!! Perfect with ur gorgeous smile [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Rami [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> HAH! Ok I am going to go buy a comfy sofa too mister!!! For that gorgeous stable I will take one for the team and go buy u a COMFY sofa [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much nadineluv :hugs;
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning my dear PrestigeH and thank u so much! Hmmmm r u eyeing my clic H now? Not till u hand over all ur rodeos (well most of them since I do believe in sharing with friends and rami and Kat will be after me if I don't share[emoji12][emoji12])... My SA called this peacock blue?? Checked the receipt and it says bleu profond[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u my dear Kat. Still have the image of ur gorgeous new bag in my head and the perfect match with ur picotin!!! HEAVEN [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear Keren
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh!!! Many congrats on the new house but especially on the NEW HUGE CLOSET [emoji7][emoji7]... wow that would be a dream!!! Can't wait to see what all H goodies u buy to fill it up [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww... The feeling is totally mutual my dear [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much ari.. U really do have an amazing collection of scarves and shawls [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you eternallove4bag. U r so funny. Happy and glad to know u and the rest in TPF. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh love it nadineluv!!! U look gorgeous [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! Casually handsome and chic PrestigeH!!! U have the most fabulous collection of rodeos, bags, arm candy, shoes not to mention clothes[emoji7][emoji7]... Now would u be nice enough to SHARE pls [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;... Except for the clothes of course [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blue!!! Love ur ZP and the color of ur dress ari [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fab shot and I love ur H bag collection atomic110!!! Perfect with ur gorgeous smile [emoji7][emoji7]




Take me and leave the rest of the items. Lol [emoji3]


----------



## makeupmama

Chanel and Hermes are a classic pair &#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

makeupmama said:


> Chanel and Hermes are a classic pair [emoji7]




Wonderful match. God Bless[emoji3].


----------



## ari

It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag


----------



## ari

makeupmama said:


> Chanel and Hermes are a classic pair &#128525;



J'adore!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~



Beautiful relaxed look!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag. U r so funny. Happy and glad to know u and the rest in TPF. [emoji3]



Ditto [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Take me and leave the rest of the items. Lol [emoji3]




Hahaha!! Oh whenever I need my dose of laughter and happiness for the day I can come here!!! U r too funny PrestigeH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag




Why is it winter and u r still so hot? [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

h





eternallove4bag said:


> Ditto [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! Oh whenever I need my dose of laughter and happiness for the day I can come here!!! U r too funny PrestigeH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you and yes good morning beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! [emoji319] With bubs & birkin....
> 
> Thnks for letting me share! [emoji180]



Omg! How cute is ur baby!!! Gorgeous arm accessories ... Baby and B[emoji7][emoji7]



makeupmama said:


> Chanel and Hermes are a classic pair [emoji7]



Totally!! My favorite combination [emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



Wow ari just love ur outfit and that coat is heaven!!! Beautifully paired with fabulous boots and ms. Bolide looks gorgeous!! Love the entire look [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> U r so kind thank u. U have some special items there and also the comfy sofa. [emoji7][emoji76]



Haha, I heard * eternallove4bag * is buying u a new comfy sofa... do keep one corner for me


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, I heard * eternallove4bag * is buying u a new comfy sofa... do keep one corner for me




Yes yeahhhhh please bring your Ghillies along and put on the sofa please. [emoji87][emoji85][emoji48]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, I heard * eternallove4bag * is buying u a new comfy sofa... do keep one corner for me



Hahaha!!! Do I have any options atomic110 [emoji23][emoji23]... If I don't I stand to lose the entire stable [emoji30][emoji30]



PrestigeH said:


> Yes yeahhhhh please bring your Ghillies along and put on the sofa please. [emoji87][emoji85][emoji48]




Goodness me.. U and ur sofa PrestigeH... What's the connection [emoji3][emoji3]... Ok u take the sofa and I will take atomic110's ghillies [emoji12]


----------



## the petite lady

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag


and you officially look stunning, as always!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Haha, I heard * eternallove4bag * is buying u a new comfy sofa... do keep one corner for me







PrestigeH said:


> Yes yeahhhhh please bring your Ghillies along and put on the sofa please. [emoji87][emoji85][emoji48]







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Do I have any options atomic110 [emoji23][emoji23]... If I don't I stand to lose the entire stable [emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness me.. U and ur sofa PrestigeH... What's the connection [emoji3][emoji3]... Ok u take the sofa and I will take atomic110's ghillies [emoji12]




L O L [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a comfy casual look and again with your beautiful and happy smile! [emoji172]


Thanks again *Kat.Lee *






Bobmops said:


> You look very fresh and casual !)


Thank you * Bobmops *!




Baglover121 said:


> Lovely look, and slightly jealous you are wearing sleeveless in November !


Haha, thanks * Baglover121*, that's because my country is only either sunny day or rainy day... no 4 season... indeed I'm much prefer staying in country with 4 season, more fun with playing different Outfits




eternallove4bag said:


> Another fab shot and I love ur H bag collection atomic110!!! Perfect with ur gorgeous smile [emoji7][emoji7]


Lol, another sweet words from u. I was very much inspired by everyone here...


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag




You look stunning as always ari! H fairy is on her way to you now for an etoupe bag! [emoji92][emoji162]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Do I have any options atomic110 [emoji23][emoji23]... If I don't I stand to lose the entire stable [emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness me.. U and ur sofa PrestigeH... What's the connection [emoji3][emoji3]... Ok u take the sofa and I will take atomic110's ghillies [emoji12]




[emoji74][emoji75] Let me think about it. No promise yet. Ha ha.


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Beautiful relaxed look!







ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



Thank you *ari*, u look very stylish for winter... how I wish I can do e same... love it


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Yes yeahhhhh please bring your Ghillies along and put on the sofa please. [emoji87][emoji85][emoji48]







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Do I have any options atomic110 [emoji23][emoji23]... If I don't I stand to lose the entire stable [emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> Goodness me.. U and ur sofa PrestigeH... What's the connection [emoji3][emoji3]... Ok u take the sofa and I will take atomic110's ghillies [emoji12]



Rotf... u guys r so funny! 
* eternallove4bag *, don't forget our mission is to 'lure' e rodeossss over... hahaha


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji74][emoji75] Let me think about it. No promise yet. Ha ha.




Rolling with laughter [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Rotf... u guys r so funny!
> * eternallove4bag *, don't forget our mission is to 'lure' e rodeossss over... hahaha




That's true too!!! Ok all eyes on the mission people[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> That's true too!!! Ok all eyes on the mission people[emoji6][emoji6]




[emoji37][emoji31][emoji30]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Rotf... u guys r so funny!
> * eternallove4bag *, don't forget our mission is to 'lure' e rodeossss over... hahaha







eternallove4bag said:


> That's true too!!! Ok all eyes on the mission people[emoji6][emoji6]




Get well equipped and prepared. Must not give him any slightest chance of thinking it's a "mission impossible"!![emoji327][emoji730][emoji368][emoji359]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Get well equipped and prepared. Must not give him any slightest chance of thinking it's a "mission impossible"!![emoji327][emoji730][emoji368][emoji359]



Ya, don't fall into his trap, he tried to use sofa to divert our attention, lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Get well equipped and prepared. Must not give him any slightest chance of thinking it's a "mission impossible"!![emoji327][emoji730][emoji368][emoji359]




100% agree Kat. See what he was doing .... Diverting our attention [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Get well equipped and prepared. Must not give him any slightest chance of thinking it's a "mission impossible"!![emoji327][emoji730][emoji368][emoji359]







atomic110 said:


> Ya, don't fall into his trap, he tried to use sofa to divert our attention, lol







eternallove4bag said:


> 100% agree Kat. See what he was doing .... Diverting our attention [emoji3][emoji3]




Smart ladies. Very smart indeed. Ha ha. [emoji75][emoji74][emoji78]


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



Classy chic,Ari !


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Smart ladies. Very smart indeed. Ha ha. [emoji75][emoji74][emoji78]




Naughty boy for trying to derail our attempt but got to admit super smart too [emoji3]


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042


You look fabulous. So glad you were able to find the shawl. We are twins. Love everything about your outfit.


Bobmops said:


> Thank you , Meg ! Its great to have you back &#128536;&#128536;


Aww, thank you so much. I am around just really busy this time of year. You are all such great inspirations.


Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3200267
> View attachment 3200272
> 
> You enabled me!
> Wearing my ZP to dinner
> Thanks!!
> Have school evening[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Twins! Love it.


nadineluv said:


> Here's a shot w my black box birkin [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji8]
> View attachment 3200294


You look great. I love your B and all black outfit. Your top is so cute.


----------



## Keren16

ari said:


> Hi my twin! ZP is gorgeous




I agree!  Every ZP cw is special


----------



## HGT

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! [emoji319] With bubs & birkin....
> 
> Thnks for letting me share! [emoji180]




How cute! Love your smiles!


----------



## megt10

LaenaLovely said:


> Aw you are so so sweet!  Been traveling for the holidays and we sold our place in the city and bought a new house...so lots going on.  Once I get it together I'll post some more in action shots.  Miss seeing you (and all the other lovelies) here!  Can't wait until my new closet is finished...lots of room for enabling


I can't wait to see your closet either.  I went crazy after I had mine built. Now I am in the midst of downsizing to make room for new purchases.


PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402


Love the blues. Your shoes are fabulous. You have such a great style.


ari said:


> Hi my twin! ZP is gorgeous


Love. Looks great with your dress.


ari said:


> DH saw the picture and said : what kind of plastic bag she is using as a coat)))))


 


dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#127876; With bubs & birkin....
> Thnks for letting me share! &#128152;



What a great picture. So adorable. Love your Fendi monster on your B.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



Omg! Wow! Ari, you look like a star! Loveeeeeee this outfit.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I can't wait to see your closet either.  I went crazy after I had mine built. Now I am in the midst of downsizing to make room for new purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blues. Your shoes are fabulous. You have such a great style.
> 
> 
> 
> Love. Looks great with your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great picture. So adorable. Love your Fendi monster on your B.




Thank you Megt. [emoji76][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~


I love your outfit. Casual chic perfection. 


makeupmama said:


> Chanel and Hermes are a classic pair &#128525;


Fabulous.


ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag


Seriously stunning! I love everything. Your coat and boots are fabulous.


atomic110 said:


> Thanks again *Kat.Lee *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you * Bobmops *!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, thanks * Baglover121*, that's because my country is only either sunny day or rainy day... no 4 season... indeed I'm much prefer staying in country with 4 season, more fun with playing different Outfits
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, another sweet words from u. I was very much inspired by everyone here...


I live in SoCal and miss having 4 seasons too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. So glad you were able to find the shawl. We are twins. Love everything about your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you so much. I am around just really busy this time of year. You are all such great inspirations.
> 
> 
> 
> Twins! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great. I love your B and all black outfit. Your top is so cute.




Thank u my dear meg! Honored to be twins with u [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## doves75

CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...



Have a great weekend. Show stopper HAC [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;





eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042




Beautiful CW eternallove4bag ...happy that you find one 



nadineluv said:


> Here's a shot w my black box birkin [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji8]
> View attachment 3200294




Classic black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402




Have a beautiful Sunday PrestigeH


Loving all the action pictures Ladies and Gents. This thread moves so fast [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Why is it winter and u r still so hot? [emoji12][emoji317]



PrestigeH, you are such a gentleman! Always knows how to make a lady happy)) thank you!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! How cute is ur baby!!! Gorgeous arm accessories ... Baby and B[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Totally!! My favorite combination [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ari just love ur outfit and that coat is heaven!!! Beautifully paired with fabulous boots and ms. Bolide looks gorgeous!! Love the entire look [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



eternallove4bag, thank you for the great compliment!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag




Wow ari. You look wonderful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## ari

the petite lady said:


> and you officially look stunning, as always!



You are so kind petite lady; thank you!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture l29504744 said:
			
		

> Wow ari. You look wonderful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]



Thank you! You guys are the sweetest!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> You look stunning as always ari! H fairy is on her way to you now for an etoupe bag! [emoji92][emoji162]



Thank you, beautiful Kat!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Thank you *ari*, u look very stylish for winter... how I wish I can do e same... love it



Thank you atomic! Love your style and your smile)


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Classy chic,Ari !



Thank you Bobmops'


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Omg! Wow! Ari, you look like a star! Loveeeeeee this outfit.



Thank you Rami, I also love neutrals, but my love for H change my taste, now I love colors too))


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> I love your outfit. Casual chic perfection.
> 
> Fabulous.
> 
> Seriously stunning! I love everything. Your coat and boots are fabulous.
> 
> I live in SoCal and miss having 4 seasons too.



Thank you Megt, we change places if you wish


----------



## weibandy

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



Excellent ensemble!!


----------



## ari

weibandy said:


> Excellent ensemble!!



Thank you weibandy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

doves75 said:


> Have a great weekend. Show stopper HAC [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful CW eternallove4bag ...happy that you find one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic black [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a beautiful Sunday PrestigeH
> 
> 
> Loving all the action pictures Ladies and Gents. This thread moves so fast [emoji6][emoji6]




Thank u so much doves


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



ari...You look so Beautiful, I love winter white!


----------



## tonkamama

atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~



Your GP is so chic!


----------



## tonkamama

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#127876; With bubs & birkin....
> Thnks for letting me share! &#128152;



Your Birkin looks amazing in this photo.  Cute mom and the baby!


----------



## Rami00

GT in action.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.



OMG Rami


----------



## spylove22

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.



You're rockin it Rami!


----------



## nadineluv

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! [emoji319] With bubs & birkin....
> 
> Thnks for letting me share! [emoji180]




Awe love this pic!! What a lovely mommy you are!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.




Ummmmm....YES!!!!! You definitely rock the neutrals & GT Kelly was made for you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. So glad you were able to find the shawl. We are twins. Love everything about your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you so much. I am around just really busy this time of year. You are all such great inspirations.
> 
> 
> 
> Twins! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great. I love your B and all black outfit. Your top is so cute.




Thanks so much Megt10!!! The top is Isabel Marant Etoile. Her blouses/tops are lovely. [emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag




Lovely, classy & fabulous Ari!!! [emoji8][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.




OMG!!! Rami loving ur GT, matching pants and fabulous shoes!!! U r totally ROCKING it girl [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! [emoji319] With bubs & birkin....
> 
> Thnks for letting me share! [emoji180]




Love this!! What is the size of your Birkin btw? 
Thanks!


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> OMG Rami





spylove22 said:


> You're rockin it Rami!





nadineluv said:


> Ummmmm....YES!!!!! You definitely rock the neutrals & GT Kelly was made for you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]





eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!!! Rami loving ur GT, matching pants and fabulous shoes!!! U r totally ROCKING it girl [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Thank you so much. I am learning from the best on this thread. You all made my day :kiss:


----------



## Sugarstained

My little Onimaitou out for casual brunch and impromptu shopping with friends. Perfect when you only need cards, a Kindle, and a lippy. I love how it it fits under my jacket for the walk to and from home. 

The brown/black Behapi double made another appearance here. And what you can't see is that the little Nordy's bag is filled with H perfume goodies. Hah!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sugarstained

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



Great outfit! Is so foggy and chilly here that just looking at this makes me feel cozy and warm.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.




Ur pics are always very clear. What camera is that may I ask? iPhone? Love everything.


----------



## PrestigeH

Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3201104
> 
> 
> My little Onimaitou out for casual brunch and impromptu shopping with friends. Perfect when you only need cards, a Kindle, and a lippy. I love how it it fits under my jacket for the walk to and from home.
> 
> The brown/black Behapi double made another appearance here. And what you can't see is that the little Nordy's bag is filled with H perfume goodies. Hah!




Love Behapi. So versatile. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Ur pics are always very clear. What camera is that may I ask? iPhone? Love everything.



Good morning! It's an iPhone nothing fancy. 
Thank you :kiss:


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.



Gorgeous!  Perfect neutral!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.




Total perfection! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## extrafashion1

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.



twins!!!!! GT is gr8


----------



## PrestigeH

Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag




Etoupe would look beautiful with this look Ari!  But your bolide looks pretty amazing too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211




Happy colourful combo. Lovely.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy colourful combo. Lovely.




Thank you Kat and good morning to you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous!  Perfect neutral!





Kat.Lee said:


> Total perfection! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you ladies. :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

extrafashion1 said:


> twins!!!!! GT is gr8



Yay! I agree with you. It is a perfect neutral. thank you :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



Love


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Christofle

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



What a lovely top and kelly!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220




Beautiful always. Colvert is such a nice blue. Love your top too.


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220




Totally terrific [emoji170] ... as usual[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211




Wow is that bleu atol? Gorg


----------



## nadineluv

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220




Just lovely!


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> Wow is that bleu atol? Gorg




Thank you Nadineluv. Yes it is blue atoll. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211



Like always.... Gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Like always.... Gorgeous.




Many thanks Rami. [emoji3]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ari said:


> I'm posting a picture of a friend of a friend, just to share something I've never seen! I don't know what to think about it! It is most probably real H, but not sure I like it.



Def faux H... It's funny bc I was in VCA and this lady was trying on this diamond necklace carrying this bag in dark gray (scales... Eww...) she saw my birkin and the expression on my face (I tried not to choke) and she turned the bag around so I couldn't see the front... Gave the necklace back and left :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.





PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211





Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



Triple threat!!! Any post by either if you had me like this


----------



## PrestigeH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Triple threat!!! Any post by either if you had me like this




Thank you very much Israeli_Flava. U r so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



Darling you could stop traffic daily!!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.




Very very nice Rami. Thank you for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220




Very chic Kat. As always. Have a great day. [emoji170]


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211



Awesome look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Awesome look!




Thank you Weibandy for your kind comment. [emoji3]


----------



## loves

*Again *if I missed out on any pics, apologies. Been away for days and it takes a bit of catching up on TPF



Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



rocking the colvert, happy monday



PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211



LOVE everything here...



Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3201104
> 
> 
> My little Onimaitou out for casual brunch and impromptu shopping with friends. Perfect when you only need cards, a Kindle, and a lippy. I love how it it fits under my jacket for the walk to and from home.
> 
> The brown/black Behapi double made another appearance here. And what you can't see is that the little Nordy's bag is filled with H perfume goodies. Hah!



oh you are so lucky! i have been looking for the little bag for ages



Rami00 said:


> GT in action.



this is perfect rami! and loving the blouse, so pretty



ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



looking gorgeous ari! i get you on the etoupe. it's a NEED



makeupmama said:


> Chanel and Hermes are a classic pair &#55357;&#56845;



yes very much so! they go very well together



atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~



fun and fresh outfit! love the pop of green



dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#55356;&#57220; With bubs & birkin....
> Thnks for letting me share! &#55357;&#56472;



oh the bug, bub and the bag, too cute!


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> *Again *if I missed out on any pics, apologies. Been away for days and it takes a bit of catching up on TPF
> 
> 
> 
> rocking the colvert, happy monday
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE everything here...
> 
> 
> 
> oh you are so lucky! i have been looking for the little bag for ages
> 
> 
> 
> this is perfect rami! and loving the blouse, so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> looking gorgeous ari! i get you on the etoupe. it's a NEED
> 
> 
> 
> yes very much so! they go very well together
> 
> 
> 
> fun and fresh outfit! love the pop of green
> 
> 
> 
> oh the bug, bub and the bag, too cute!




Thank you Loves[emoji3].


----------



## extrafashion1

Hi! 

Thank you for letting me share my moments with you


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220




Gorgeous as always!  Thanks for showing the Colvert! As you know it's on my wish list!  Thanks so much for the eye candies!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Love







Christofle said:


> What a lovely top and kelly!







PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful always. Colvert is such a nice blue. Love your top too.







Keren16 said:


> Totally terrific [emoji170] ... as usual[emoji8][emoji8]







nadineluv said:


> Just lovely!







Israeli_Flava said:


> Triple threat!!! Any post by either if you had me like this







Love_Couture said:


> Very chic Kat. As always. Have a great day. [emoji170]







loves said:


> rocking the colvert, happy monday







HGT said:


> Gorgeous as always!  Thanks for showing the Colvert! As you know it's on my wish list!  Thanks so much for the eye candies!



Thank you everyone for your kind support and comments. You guys are truly lovely people! [emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211



Look great and summery &#128536;!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> ari...You look so Beautiful, I love winter white!


thank You* tonkamama!* the coat is actually very light pink/beige 


Rami00 said:


> GT in action.


*Rami*! gorgeous! love the top, and everything else, the K is amazing!


nadineluv said:


> Lovely, classy & fabulous Ari!!! [emoji8][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


*nadineluv* thank you!


Sugarstained said:


> Great outfit! Is so foggy and chilly here that just looking at this makes me feel cozy and warm.


*Sugarstained*, thank you!


PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211


*PrestigeH*another great combo!


LaenaLovely said:


> Etoupe would look beautiful with this look Ari!  But your bolide looks pretty amazing too!


LaenaLovely, thank you! I used to have Etoupe B, but sold it as it was 40 and I didn't like the size on me, now I regret it


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



Great shade of blue &#128525;&#128525;, elagant as always


----------



## PrestigeH

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you




Hi thanks for sharing. Very fashionable. Nice Kelly and charm.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Look great and summery [emoji8]!




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> thank You* tonkamama!* the coat is actually very light pink/beige
> 
> 
> 
> *Rami*! gorgeous! love the top, and everything else, the K is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> *nadineluv* thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> *Sugarstained*, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> *PrestigeH*another great combo!
> 
> 
> 
> LaenaLovely, thank you! I used to have Etoupe B, but sold it as it was 40 and I didn't like the size on me, now I regret it




Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220


Gorgeous look *Kat*! love your top!


Israeli_Flava said:


> Def faux H... It's funny bc I was in VCA and this lady was trying on this diamond necklace carrying this bag in dark gray (scales... Eww...) she saw my birkin and the expression on my face (I tried not to choke) and she turned the bag around so I couldn't see the front... Gave the necklace back and left :lolots::lolots::lolots:


this is so funny! where do they get these pretentious bags?



Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling you could stop traffic daily!!!! Gorgeous!!!


Israeli_Flava, thank you!


loves said:


> *Again *if I missed out on any pics, apologies. Been away for days and it takes a bit of catching up on TPF
> 
> 
> 
> rocking the colvert, happy monday
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE everything here...
> 
> 
> 
> oh you are so lucky! i have been looking for the little bag for ages
> 
> 
> 
> this is perfect rami! and loving the blouse, so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> looking gorgeous ari! i get you on the etoupe. it's a NEED
> 
> 
> 
> yes very much so! they go very well together
> 
> 
> 
> fun and fresh outfit! love the pop of green
> 
> 
> 
> oh the bug, bub and the bag, too cute!


Thank you* Loves!* it is a need!


----------



## ari

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you



beautiful Kelly and charm! love the scarfs too!


----------



## ari

Happy Monday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TaLuLaGee

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#127876; With bubs & birkin....
> Thnks for letting me share! &#128152;



Cute photo! And your birkin looks sumptuous! Could you kindly tell me which color it is? I love that it looks like gold without the white stitching.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Happy Monday!




So lovely ari. You really have an amazing wardrobe!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great shade of blue [emoji7][emoji7], elagant as always







ari said:


> Gorgeous look *Kat*! love your top!




Thank you so much *Bobmops, ari*.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Happy Monday!




What's ur secret of constantly looking so good? PM me to share the secret. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> So lovely ari. You really have an amazing wardrobe!!





PrestigeH said:


> What's ur secret of constantly looking so good? PM me to share the secret. [emoji3]



oh, you two! look who is saying!!
thank you for being so nice!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Happy Monday!



Very elegant ,Ari ! So spring like &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Very elegant ,Ari ! So spring like &#128525;&#128525;



Bobmops, thank You!


----------



## meowmeow94

at the Versailles Palace


----------



## Rami00

Israeli_Flava said:


> Triple threat!!! Any post by either if you had me like this


 Thank you :kiss: I loved your Kelly with sneakers look. 


Love_Couture said:


> Very very nice Rami. Thank you for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


 


loves said:


> *Again *if I missed out on any pics, apologies. Been away for days and it takes a bit of catching up on TPF
> 
> this is perfect rami! and loving the blouse, so pretty


Thank you :kiss:



ari said:


> *Rami*! gorgeous! love the top, and everything else, the K is amazing!


Thank you Ari. I LOVE your style.


----------



## Rami00

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you


 
Awesome shots. Thank you for posting.


----------



## PrestigeH

meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace




That's a nice green. [emoji3] Enjoy yourself too.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220




Smashingly gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211




So Cheerful!  Live it prestige h...you brightened my morning!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.




This looks wonderful!  You are the neutrals queen!


----------



## LaenaLovely

meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace




Marie Antoinette would have been ga ga over that b!  Let her eat cake


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Happy Monday!




I just love that pink coat Ari!   I bet your coat closet is one amazing place...


----------



## Whispercrest

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220


Love all your Colvert accessories & Ms Colvert K steals the show!


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Happy Monday!



very pretty ari and happy monday!!



extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you



gorgeous moments with hermes



meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace



so pretty! i absolutely love this shot


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> So Cheerful!  Live it prestige h...you brightened my morning!




Thank you LaenaLovely. You made my day too. [emoji3]


----------



## bbbarbbb

ari said:


> Happy Monday!


That coat!!! 

Looks perfect with your Bolide!

And, I will freely admit (coming from a era where ladies always wore stockings...unless it was summer and one had on sandals ) that I LOVE THE BLACK HOSE!!! . You look so elegant.


----------



## Blingaddict

meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace




Amazing pic of a gorgeous bag at an amazing place.. Enjoy !!


----------



## Blingaddict

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you




Wow your Kelly!! To die for


----------



## Blingaddict

ari said:


> Happy Monday!




Lovely scarf [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Blingaddict

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



 You look gorgeous Kat.Lee. Your Kelly is amazing.


----------



## Blingaddict

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.




Love everything!! The bag, the top, and the Cartier stack.


----------



## Rami00

meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace


 
This picture is stunning. LOVE IT.


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> This looks wonderful!  You are the neutrals queen!


 
Thank you babe :kiss:


----------



## Blingaddict

Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.


----------



## PrestigeH

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.




Nice outfit. Enjoy all the great food. Yummy.


----------



## Bobmops

meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace



Perfect fit &#128120;&#127996;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.



Great Look !


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.


Stunning. I love the bracelets with the bag and your shoes are lovely too. GT is a fabulous neutral.


Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3201104
> 
> 
> My little Onimaitou out for casual brunch and impromptu shopping with friends. Perfect when you only need cards, a Kindle, and a lippy. I love how it it fits under my jacket for the walk to and from home.
> 
> The brown/black Behapi double made another appearance here. And what you can't see is that the little Nordy's bag is filled with H perfume goodies. Hah!


Adorable. 


PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211


Love all the color. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



You look beautiful. I love everything.


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> Def faux H... It's funny bc I was in VCA and this lady was trying on this diamond necklace carrying this bag in dark gray (scales... Eww...) she saw my birkin and the expression on my face (I tried not to choke) and she turned the bag around so I couldn't see the front... Gave the necklace back and left :lolots::lolots::lolots:


 That is too funny.


extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you



Awesome pictures. Love the Karl Lagerfeld monster charm. I have never seen that before. It is adorable.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Stunning. I love the bracelets with the bag and your shoes are lovely too. GT is a fabulous neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful. I love everything.




Thank you Megt. [emoji8]


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Happy Monday!


Another stunning look. I love the coat it is so beautiful and looks perfect with your bag.


meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace


Wow, great shot. Have fun.


Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.



Yum, what a great action shot. The TPM looks perfect on you.


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> I just love that pink coat Ari!   I bet your coat closet is one amazing place...



Ahaha! Thank you for the great compliment!


----------



## ari

loves said:


> very pretty ari and happy monday!!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous moments with hermes
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty! i absolutely love this shot



Thank you Loves!


----------



## ari

bbbarbbb said:


> That coat!!!
> 
> Looks perfect with your Bolide!
> 
> And, I will freely admit (coming from a era where ladies always wore stockings...unless it was summer and one had on sandals ) that I LOVE THE BLACK HOSE!!! . You look so elegant.



Thank you bbbarbbb! I come from that era, too )))


----------



## ari

Blingaddict said:


> Lovely scarf [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Thank you, I cheated on H with Chanel


----------



## ari

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.



Beautiful splash of color! Love everything!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Marie Antoinette would have been ga ga over that b!  Let her eat cake



You have great sense of humor!!


----------



## ari

meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace



Beautiful picture!


----------



## Love_Couture

Blingaddict said:


> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.



Love TPM Evie.... So cute!


----------



## periogirl28

Really cannot keep up with this thread! 
Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.


----------



## Christofle

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.



What an awesome outfit.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrH

My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



Wow!!! Love love love everything about this pic Kat[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Ur top is so AMAZING not to mention Ms Colvert!!! Another perfect look[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211




The beautiful colors just blow me away PrestigeH!! Good god Vogue or Harper Bazaar are u blind??? Grab this talented guy before someone else does!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3201104
> 
> 
> My little Onimaitou out for casual brunch and impromptu shopping with friends. Perfect when you only need cards, a Kindle, and a lippy. I love how it it fits under my jacket for the walk to and from home.
> 
> The brown/black Behapi double made another appearance here. And what you can't see is that the little Nordy's bag is filled with H perfume goodies. Hah!



Totally digging ur Behapi! Beautiful!



extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you



Beautiful!!! Love ur gorgeous bag and the scarves!!



ari said:


> Happy Monday!







meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace



Beautiful green!! And what a perfect backdrop! Totally royalty[emoji172][emoji172]



Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.



Gorgeous array of colors Blingaddict and RC evie looks perfect for this outing! Hope u had fun!



periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.
> 
> View attachment 3201579



Wow!!! Pls thank ur DH for a fabulous shot!!! Love the boots and u look so beautifully put together as always periogirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I am totally in love with ur iris B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596




Beautiful!!! Loving the festive look MrH[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Totally digging ur Behapi! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Love ur gorgeous bag and the scarves!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful green!! And what a perfect backdrop! Totally royalty[emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous array of colors Blingaddict and RC evie looks perfect for this outing! Hope u had fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Pls thank ur DH for a fabulous shot!!! Love the boots and u look so beautifully put together as always periogirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I am totally in love with ur iris B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Loving the festive look MrH[emoji173]&#65039;




Dearest you are always so kind to me. Thank!


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.



Beautiful picture.  Happy shopping!


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful picture.  Happy shopping!




Thank you! It's done, so happy!


----------



## weibandy

meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace



This is simply amazing!  Gorgeous.



MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596



Adorable!  They are lovely on your tree.


----------



## Rami00

MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596



Gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.
> 
> View attachment 3201579



Love it. It's like the paparazzi was chasing you down.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.
> 
> View attachment 3201579




Who is that beautiful girl? She is Periogirl. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596




Wow nice Christmas Decorations. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Love love love everything about this pic Kat[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Ur top is so AMAZING not to mention Ms Colvert!!! Another perfect look[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beautiful colors just blow me away PrestigeH!! Good god Vogue or Harper Bazaar are u blind??? Grab this talented guy before someone else does!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]




U r so kind. U made my day again. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> You have great sense of humor!!



Thanks, Ari   I find life is always better with a little humor!


----------



## kat99

Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Mr-Mrs-Furs.jpg?resize=695%2C708




So niceeeee. The coat matches it so well. Lovely [emoji3]


----------



## tonkamama

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.



Blingaddict - What great action shot of your tpm, so cute!



ari said:


> Happy Monday!



Ari - lovely outfit, very classy.



Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



Kat - amazing outfit with beautiful K.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3201988




Just awesome, simply awesome! Your collection is amazing!


----------



## Kat.Lee

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Mr-Mrs-Furs.jpg?resize=695%2C708




Beautiful kelly Ghillies. Love the casual look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596




How lovely!


----------



## tonkamama

MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596



MrH - lovely Christmas tree, my favorite time of the year.



periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.



periogirl28 - who's that girl?!  It's beautiful you walking effortlessly chic with B...I would frame it ...&#128156;



meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace



meowmeow94 - lovely



PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3201988



PrestigeH - love the presentation of this photo.  Just beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kat - amazing outfit with beautiful K.




Thank you tonkamama.


----------



## Moirai

MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596



Lovely ornaments!



PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3201988



Fabulous blues! Love them all.



kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Mr-Mrs-Furs.jpg?resize=695%2C708



Beautiful kelly, perfectly matched with the fur on your parka. Nice boots too!



periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.
> View attachment 3201579



Gorgeous! Love everything including Louboutin.



Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.



Lovely outfit and cute Evie.



meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace



Beautiful pic of your bag and setting.


----------



## Moirai

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you



Beautiful scarves and bag!



ari said:


> Happy Monday!



You look lovely, ari! Pink looks great on you.



PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211



You have awesome bracelets!



Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



Looking gorgeous, Kat! Have a great Tuesday.



Rami00 said:


> GT in action.



Love your blouse and bag. Your Love bracelets still look brand new.



Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3201104
> 
> My little Onimaitou out for casual brunch and impromptu shopping with friends. Perfect when you only need cards, a Kindle, and a lippy. I love how it it fits under my jacket for the walk to and from home.
> The brown/black Behapi double made another appearance here. And what you can't see is that the little Nordy's bag is filled with H perfume goodies. Hah!



First time seeing this little bag in action. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

makeupmama said:


> Chanel and Hermes are a classic pair &#128525;



Beautiful and perfect pairing.



ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



Love this outfit. Your new LP boots? Gorgeous with this outfit.



atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~



Looking lovely and happy!



dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#127876; With bubs & birkin....
> Thnks for letting me share! &#128152;



So cute, you and baby!



PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402



I've been waiting for these shoes! Love them on you. Will you wear with slacks next?



ari said:


> Hi my twin! ZP is gorgeous



Lovely, ari!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Just awesome, simply awesome! Your collection is amazing!




Thank you Kat. Happy beautiful birthday to you. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> MrH - lovely Christmas tree, my favorite time of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 - who's that girl?!  It's beautiful you walking effortlessly chic with B...I would frame it ...[emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meowmeow94 - lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH - love the presentation of this photo.  Just beautiful!




Thank you Tonkamama. [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful scarves and bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely, ari! Pink looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have awesome bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous, Kat! Have a great Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your blouse and bag. Your Love bracelets still look brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time seeing this little bag in action. Thanks for sharing.




Thank you so much Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful and perfect pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit. Your new LP boots? Gorgeous with this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking lovely and happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, you and baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for these shoes! Love them on you. Will you wear with slacks next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, ari!




Hope you get a pair too. They are so comfy. Great suggestion with slacks. I will try. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Beautiful and perfect pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit. Your new LP boots? Gorgeous with this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking lovely and happy!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, you and baby!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for these shoes! Love them on you. Will you wear with slacks next?
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely, ari!



Thank you Moirai! Yes the LP boots, very comfortable!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Happy beautiful birthday to you. [emoji3]




Thank you so much my dear neighbour. Please come over for a piece of cake later[emoji512][emoji322][emoji8]!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much my dear neighbour. Please come over for a piece of cake later[emoji512][emoji322][emoji8]!




Open the door please. I am outside. Lol [emoji12][emoji317] . Love to have an orange box with a surprise inside before I leave. Thank u.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Open the door please. I am outside. Lol [emoji12][emoji317] . Love to have an orange box with a surprise inside before I leave. Thank u.




Lol. I thought I should be the one to get that surprise box when I open the door for you! [emoji33][emoji2]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. I thought I should be the one to get that surprise box when I open the door for you! [emoji33][emoji2]




Lol awwww come on. Let us do something different this time. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3201988



Absolutely stunning blue!


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Absolutely stunning blue!




Thank you Weibandy. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Who is that beautiful girl? She is Periogirl. [emoji3]



Haha thanks Prestige H! Love your blues pairing today! 



tonkamama said:


> MrH - lovely Christmas tree, my favorite time of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 - who's that girl?!  It's beautiful you walking effortlessly chic with B...I would frame it ...&#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> meowmeow94 - lovely
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH - love the presentation of this photo.  Just beautiful!



Thank you Tonkamama! 



Moirai said:


> Lovely ornaments!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous blues! Love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful kelly, perfectly matched with the fur on your parka. Nice boots too!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love everything including Louboutin.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely outfit and cute Evie.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic of your bag and setting.



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Love it. It's like the paparazzi was chasing you down.



The paparazzi only consists of DH and DS heh heh!


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly



Very cool look dear, love the pop of blue on bag and coat!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Haha thanks Prestige H! Love your blues pairing today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tonkamama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Thank you Periogirl28. [emoji3]


----------



## Hermes_2010

This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...



Super pretty, is this a special order?


----------



## Hermes_2010

periogirl28 said:


> Super pretty, is this a special order?


It is! It was my SO from two years ago. I'm still waiting for the one I placed in 2014.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes_2010 said:


> It is! It was my SO from two years ago. I'm still waiting for the one I placed in 2014.



It's beautiful, thanks for sharing. Did you order a contrast lining? I love it!


----------



## chiaoapple

Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

*Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *


----------



## Bobmops

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...



Beautiful bag , congratulations &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *



I like that , very hip &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!



Super &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much my dear neighbour. Please come over for a piece of cake later[emoji512][emoji322][emoji8]!



I was eardropping ))) happy birthday ,magnificent Kat ! Many happy and beautiful years to come &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...




Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *




Love this match. You look fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> I was eardropping ))) happy birthday ,magnificent Kat ! Many happy and beautiful years to come [emoji7][emoji7]




Oh how sweet of you Bobmops. Thank you so much for the lovely wishes!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...




First post and u nailed it. I will be waiting more post from u. Very stunning bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!




That's so nice and gorgeous. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *




Love the prints. You have style. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3201988




Ooooooooooooooh.... All this lovely fabulous blue!!! Blue H heaven PrestgeH[emoji170][emoji170].... U really have fabulous style my friend and u pick pieces that go so well together when u combine them!!! IN AWE[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Good morning [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooooooooooh.... All this lovely fabulous blue!!! Blue H heaven PrestgeH[emoji170][emoji170].... U really have fabulous style my friend and u pick pieces that go so well together when u combine them!!! IN AWE[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Good morning [emoji173]&#65039;




A very good morning to you sweetie. Thanks for always making my day. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Blue Rain

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...




Unbelievably beautiful. This is worth waiting for. Please post more pics.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hope you get a pair too. They are so comfy. Great suggestion with slacks. I will try. [emoji3]



I meant I was waiting to see them on you . Glad they're comfortable 'cause they look fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...



Gorgeous color. Congrats!



chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!



Congrats on this unique beautiful Kelly!



tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *



Looking fabulous! Love b/w TT.


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3201988




Gorgeous blues, 



kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly
> 
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Mr-Mrs-Furs.jpg?resize=695%2C708



This  is just perfect, your coat is stunning, 



chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!




Love all the beautiful Kellys on display today, 



tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *




Bag twins! Love the scarf


----------



## Rami00

chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!



WOW! It's so gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *



You nailed it tonkamama.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> I meant I was waiting to see them on you . Glad they're comfortable 'cause they look fabulous.




Thank you Moirai. But my SA says there is a female version. Maybe you should try them. [emoji3].


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous blues,
> 
> 
> 
> This  is just perfect, your coat is stunning,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all the beautiful Kellys on display today,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag twins! Love the scarf




Thank you Baglover121. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Mr-Mrs-Furs.jpg?resize=695%2C708



TDF seriously[emoji7]



Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...



Welcome to the forum and what a great way to start!!! Love the color of ur K!!



chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!



Super gorgeous bag!!! Love it chiaoapple [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *




Omg!! Black and white has never looked this good tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautifully put together! Twins on the black and white Tyger Tyger [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to you sweetie. Thanks for always making my day. [emoji12][emoji317]




[emoji8][emoji8] always welcome and thanks for the fabulous shots to start my day!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *



Woohoo, elegantly done!


----------



## AvrilShower

MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596



this is my dream treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Momo0

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...




I'm usually a neutral person when it comes to bags, but this is stunning[emoji171] 
Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Bobmops

Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic


----------



## Love_Couture

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...



Welcome to this forum.  Your K is stunning!  Thank you very much for sharing!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!



Oh wow!  Amazing K!!!  Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic



Love this casual chic look, Bobmops, with matching bracelet and twilly. Have a great day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> WOW! It's so gorgeous.



So are you, Rami, in your new avatar! Love the pic.


----------



## bbbarbbb

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *


Lovely!!!!!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Love this casual chic look, Bobmops, with matching bracelet and twilly. Have a great day!



You are very kind , Moirai!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> 
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic




Casually chic my friend!! Love ur maxi Reilly and matching H clic!!! U make casual look good Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you!  So glad I got the w/b version of Tyger :snowballs:




Bobmops said:


> I like that , very hip &#128526;&#128526;





Kat.Lee said:


> Love this match. You look fabulous!





PrestigeH said:


> Love the prints. You have style. [emoji3]





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous color. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on this unique beautiful Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous! Love b/w TT.





Baglover121 said:


> Bag twins! Love the scarf





Rami00 said:


> You nailed it tonkamama.


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> Your GP is so chic!




Thank you *tonkamama*


----------



## atomic110

meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace




Beautiful, both B and Palace


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies.  :rockettes:


eternallove4bag - it's my honor to be twins on Tyger B/W!



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Black and white has never looked this good tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautifully put together! Twins on the black and white Tyger Tyger [emoji4]





periogirl28 said:


> Woohoo, elegantly done!





bbbarbbb said:


> Lovely!!!!!



Bobmops - so chic!  Love the shoes.  



Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220




You always look so ready to go in style


----------



## tonkamama

Wow..beautiful Ks!  

Love everyone postings!! :snowballs:



chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!





Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211







PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3201988




Whether it's colorful or just blue, u always blow us away...


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> So are you, Rami, in your new avatar! Love the pic.



Thank you :kiss:
You are a sweetheart


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic



Matching bracelet and twilly. Love the color cordination.


----------



## atomic110

extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you




Love ur new K!


----------



## atomic110

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly
> 
> i0.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Mr-Mrs-Furs.jpg?resize=695%2C708




Stunning GK! Love ur outfit too ~


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Whispercrest

chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!


That is stunning... Wow


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> I love your outfit. Casual chic perfection.



Thanks *megt10 *



loves said:


> *fun and fresh outfit! love the pop of green*


*


Glad u love it, thanks!*


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Happy Monday!



Looking so sweet and pretty for Monday 



Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.



Ur Evie is so pop, u seem having a great time



periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.
> 
> View attachment 3201579



Looking elegant even just from ur silhouette 



MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596



Very beautiful deco!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Looking lovely and happy



Happy happy! Thanks *Moirai  *


----------



## atomic110

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...



Wow, gorgeous SO K , congrats! And good shot for first post! 



chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!



Amazing Tricolor K with amazing post! Congrats ~


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *




Love love love how u mix & match the patterns in b/w!


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> 
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic




I can clearly see all your beautiful goodies, great match!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Casually chic my friend!! Love ur maxi Reilly and matching H clic!!! U make casual look good Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



thank you , Eternallove4bag ! you are too kind


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Matching bracelet and twilly. Love the color cordination.



you are sweet , Rami


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> I can clearly see all your beautiful goodies, great match!



Thank you , Atomic110:kiss:


----------



## thyme

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *



looking good in black and white 



MrH said:


> My new petit h in action



so good to see petit H in action! lovely H tree...



PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.



what colour is the maxibox?? lovely blues...



periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.



hey there... what a sexy back view!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> looking good in black and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so good to see petit H in action! lovely H tree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what colour is the maxibox?? lovely blues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey there... what a sexy back view!




Thank you Hee Hee!


----------



## Love_Couture

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *




Scarf twins! Love the way your wear it. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> 
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic




U still look great. Nice room and nice outfit. What's the temperature? Seems cold.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Whether it's colorful or just blue, u always blow us away...




U r so kind. Thank u atomic. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> looking good in black and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so good to see petit H in action! lovely H tree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what colour is the maxibox?? lovely blues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey there... what a sexy back view!




I was told the blue is blue de galice. Thank u.


----------



## Hermes_2010

periogirl28 said:


> It's beautiful, thanks for sharing. Did you order a contrast lining? I love it!


I did! I'll post another photo shortly. The interio is Bleu Saphir and the hardware is brushed gold. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> 
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic




What a stunning combo. Love everything Bobmops!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> You always look so ready to go in style




Thank you dear [emoji8].


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893




Perfect for you. So stylish and elegant. Nice nice nice.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893




Beautiful my dear! So elegant!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893




Drop dead gorgeous Kat !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

atomic110 said:


> Love love love how u mix & match the patterns in b/w!




Atomic, I like this mix of patterns. Looking for a B&W CSGM and Tiger tiger looks interesting !!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893




Beautiful outfit. Gorgeous KP. As always. Thanks for sharing. [emoji170]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Perfect for you. So stylish and elegant. Nice nice nice.







HGT said:


> Beautiful my dear! So elegant!







chkpfbeliever said:


> Drop dead gorgeous Kat !!







Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful outfit. Gorgeous KP. As always. Thanks for sharing. [emoji170]




Thank you so much *PrestigeH, HGT, chkpfbeliever, Love_Couture. You guys are so kind. [emoji8][emoji8]*


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893



your kp is tdf, gorgeous bag on a gorgeous lady



Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic



you look fabulous, love that maxi twilly! i love maxi twillies 



tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *




very very chic and love the way you mix the patterns, thumbs up!



chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!



LOVE the tri colour! congratulations!



Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...



stunning kelly, congratulations



kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly



very lovely kat99



PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3201988



have to love H's blues, blue is my favourite colour, great pic so no complaints here!



MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596



first tree featured on the action thread i think, gorgeous!



periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.
> 
> View attachment 3201579



picture perfect dear periogirl, missing europe, i need a trip back there


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> your kp is tdf, gorgeous bag on a gorgeous lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous, love that maxi twilly! i love maxi twillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very very chic and love the way you mix the patterns, thumbs up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the tri colour! congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning kelly, congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely kat99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to love H's blues, blue is my favourite colour, great pic so no complaints here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first tree featured on the action thread i think, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture perfect dear periogirl, missing europe, i need a trip back there




Thank you Loves. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Good morning!
Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Good morning!
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))



gorgeous coat. and love your K!

i find the older stuff are of better quality, i had one last me over 15 years and then a recent one i got pilled after ONE winter.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))




Still look current and gorgeous. U sure have treasures hidden in ur wardrobe.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893



Looks great , Kat ! Love the colors you use &#128536;&#128536;&#128120;&#127996;


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> your kp is tdf, gorgeous bag on a gorgeous lady
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous, love that maxi twilly! i love maxi twillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very very chic and love the way you mix the patterns, thumbs up!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the tri colour! congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> stunning kelly, congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely kat99
> 
> 
> 
> have to love H's blues, blue is my favourite colour, great pic so no complaints here!
> 
> 
> 
> first tree featured on the action thread i think, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> picture perfect dear periogirl, missing europe, i need a trip back there



Thank you , Loves !!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> your kp is tdf, gorgeous bag on a gorgeous lady
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous, love that maxi twilly! i love maxi twillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very very chic and love the way you mix the patterns, thumbs up!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the tri colour! congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> stunning kelly, congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely kat99
> 
> 
> 
> have to love H's blues, blue is my favourite colour, great pic so no complaints here!
> 
> 
> 
> first tree featured on the action thread i think, gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> picture perfect dear periogirl, missing europe, i need a trip back there



Thank dear loves, come visit! 



ari said:


> Good morning!
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))



Perfect for today! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Looking so sweet and pretty for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> Ur Evie is so pop, u seem having a great time
> 
> 
> 
> Looking elegant even just from ur silhouette
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful deco!



Thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Good morning!
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))



*ari*- Everything is perfect on you ! Those nails are beautiful and match your Kelly. Is your Kelly a Rouge VIF or Rouge Pivoine ?  That coat is so in.  Quality never goes out of style.  Enjoy your day in this beautiful outfit.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Good morning!
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))



Ohhhhh Ari &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;, you are so posh &#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> U still look great. Nice room and nice outfit. What's the temperature? Seems cold.



Thank you ,Prestige H ! I was +5 C , today -2 C
Had to wrap myself in Branderbourgds )


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Prestige H ! I was +5 C , today -2 C
> 
> Had to wrap myself in Branderbourgds )




Wow that's very nice weather from where I am from. Love this pic. Nice car too. [emoji3].


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's very nice weather from where I am from. Love this pic. Nice car too. [emoji3].



Thank you ,we have lots of fun together &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027



Wow !!!! Another perfection &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wow !!!! Another perfection [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893


*Kat, Happy Belated Birthday!* Hope you had a great birthday you look gorgeous today!


loves said:


> gorgeous coat. and love your K!
> 
> i find the older stuff are of better quality, i had one last me over 15 years and then a recent one i got pilled after ONE winter.


Thank You* Loves* !


PrestigeH said:


> Still look current and gorgeous. U sure have treasures hidden in ur wardrobe.


*PrestigeH*, Thank You I usually give away things that I dont wear often, but this one was very expensive to give away.  When I bought it DH asked if that coat could provide more services for that amount of money it should


periogirl28 said:


> Thank dear loves, come visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for today! Thank you for sharing!


*periogirl* ThankYou!


chkpfbeliever said:


> *ari*- Everything is perfect on you ! Those nails are beautiful and match your Kelly. Is your Kelly a Rouge VIF or Rouge Pivoine ?  That coat is so in.  Quality never goes out of style.  Enjoy your day in this beautiful outfit.


*chkpfbeliever*, oh you are so kind! Thank You! it is  rouge garance. 


Bobmops said:


> Ohhhhh Ari &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;, you are so posh &#128536;


Thank You Dear Bobmops!


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> your kp is tdf, gorgeous bag on a gorgeous lady.



Thank you loved. Very kind of you. [emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> Looks great , Kat ! Love the colors you use [emoji8][emoji8][emoji73]&#127996;



Thank you Bobmops. [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Prestige H ! I was +5 C , today -2 C
> 
> Had to wrap myself in Branderbourgds )




Beautiful way to wrap yourself warm!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))




Always perfectly matched ari. Love the coat. Nice cut on you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027




Can't get more handsome than this!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't get more handsome than this!




Thank you Kat. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Prestige H ! I was +5 C , today -2 C
> Had to wrap myself in Branderbourgds )



*Bobmops*, love this look!!!!!!! you are gorgeous!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027



wow! fab shoes PrestigeH! love color combo!! love your taste!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> *Bobmops*, love this look!!!!!!! you are gorgeous!



Thank you , Ari ! I love to wear scarfs and shawls babushka style &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ari

Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...


very pretty! congrats!


chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!


 Amazing!!!!!!!!! love it! Major congrats!!


tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *


*tonkamama*, love it!!!!!!!! 


Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic


Lovely outfit! and looks so great on you!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049



O boy ... Is in it he sweet &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;?! You are so graceful &#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> O boy ... Is in it he sweet [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;?! You are so graceful [emoji7]




Thank you so much sweet *Bobmops*.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> wow! fab shoes PrestigeH! love color combo!! love your taste!




Thank you Ari. I love ur taste too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049




So stunning. I love this dress. Everything goes so well. [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893




Beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Always perfectly matched ari. Love the coat. Nice cut on you.


Thank You* Kat*.


Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049


Gorgeous!!!!!!! Ms KP is very pretty, but so are you!


Bobmops said:


> Thank you , Ari ! I love to wear scarfs and shawls babushka style &#128514;&#128514;



It looks great on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049




Another beautify! Ok you must be really petite. That dress came to mid thigh on me when I tried it on.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another beautify! Ok you must be really petite. That dress came to mid thigh on me when I tried it on.




Thank you Pocketbook Pup. You are right. I'm only 5'3". I clearly remember on model it's up to mid thigh. Didn't bother to make it shorter back then. Should I?


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> So stunning. I love this dress. Everything goes so well. [emoji3]



Thank you so much PrestigeH. 



ari said:


> Thank You* Kat*.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!!!!! Ms KP is very pretty, but so are you!



Thank you so much ari.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup. You are right. I'm only 5'3". I clearly remember on model it's up to mid thigh. Didn't bother to make it shorter back then. Should I?




No. Don't do a thing. It looks perfect on you. I love it. With the bare arms the length is just right. 

I'm 5'6"-5'7" and I think overly wary of short skirts. There was a woman who had to be well into her 80s at the cruise event last night in a shorter skirt with tights and she looked fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No. Don't do a thing. It looks perfect on you. I love it. With the bare arms the length is just right.
> 
> I'm 5'6"-5'7" and I think overly wary of short skirts. There was a woman who had to be well into her 80s at the cruise event last night in a shorter skirt with tights and she looked fabulous!




Thank you PP for the soothing confirmation. I wish I had your height. It's simply amazing at any fashion event to appreciate others' styles. Just like a piece of art. Thanks for sharing so much in Chanel thread.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049





Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893



You look gorgeous in both! I especially like the simple elegance of the second dress. Is it also Chanel? KP is just lovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous in both! I especially like the simple elegance of the second dress. Is it also Chanel? KP is just lovely.




Thank you so much Moirai. Yes it is. Cruise 2015 I think. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893




Omg!!! Always PERFECT and always GORGEOUS Kat[emoji7][emoji7]... Perfection head to toe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... KP was such an amazing purchase!!! Drooling!!!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Good morning!
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))



Beautiful outfit, ari! Everything looks wonderful together. Love your fur.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))




Super chic and gorgeous ari! Love the matching nails and bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Fur coat looks amazing!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Prestige H ! I was +5 C , today -2 C
> 
> Had to wrap myself in Branderbourgds )




Wow!! Love this beautiful shot Bopmops [emoji7][emoji7]... Happy to be twins with u on Brandenbourgs [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much Moirai. Yes it is. Cruise 2015 I think. [emoji8]



Thanks, Kat. It looks perfect on you.


----------



## periogirl28

Black Box Birkin in action today.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027




Oooooooh!!! And a very Good morning to u my dear PrestigeH!!! What gorgeous arm candy!!! Going to get my clic H today in burgundy too and then we can be twins [emoji3][emoji3]... U make colors look FABULOUS [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049




Ooooh la la!!! Kat this is my fav look!!!! What a gorgeous dress and ur shoes and bag r TDF[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Prestige H ! I was +5 C , today -2 C
> Had to wrap myself in Branderbourgds )



Love the colors! You look chic and warm. Great use of the shawl.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Black Box Birkin in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3203095




Ok I am officially making plans to come play in ur closet!!! Every time I see one of ur fabulous bags periogirl I start fainting!!!! What a beauty this is[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Black Box Birkin in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3203095




Thank you for sharing this beauty. Never bored of such leather. Gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooooh!!! And a very Good morning to u my dear PrestigeH!!! What gorgeous arm candy!!! Going to get my clic H today in burgundy too and then we can be twins [emoji3][emoji3]... U make colors look FABULOUS [emoji7][emoji7]




Good morning eternallove4bag. Congrats. Please post when u can. Am sure u will look fabulous with it.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027



Fantastic! Love the shoes! And the bracelets and the wallet...


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am officially making plans to come play in ur closet!!! Every time I see one of ur fabulous bags periogirl I start fainting!!!! What a beauty this is[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Yes that sounds like fun! Thank you! 




PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for sharing this beauty. Never bored of such leather. Gorgeous.




Thank you. It's the only time I have such similar bags. BBB and BBK.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Black Box Birkin in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3203095



Beautiful Birkin and beautiful Chanel. Love the combo!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Love the colors! You look chic and warm. Great use of the shawl.



Thanks , you are so kind !&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Fantastic! Love the shoes! And the bracelets and the wallet...




Thank you Moirai. Muack. [emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! Love this beautiful shot Bopmops [emoji7][emoji7]... Happy to be twins with u on Brandenbourgs [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are so kind my dear &#128525;&#128525;&#128514;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Always PERFECT and always GORGEOUS Kat[emoji7][emoji7]... Perfection head to toe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... KP was such an amazing purchase!!! Drooling!!!







eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh la la!!! Kat this is my fav look!!!! What a gorgeous dress and ur shoes and bag r TDF[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Thank you so much eternallove4bag. You are such a sweetheart! 



Moirai said:


> Thanks, Kat. It looks perfect on you.



Thank you for your kind comment Moirai.


----------



## Bobmops

Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office &#128556;
( hope I'm not posting too much &#128517


----------



## Hermesianne

Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office [emoji51]
> 
> ( hope I'm not posting too much [emoji28])




Gorgeous. Posting too much? Not at a slightest. Please keep posting. The more the merrier. And you have beautiful hands!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102




What a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102



OMG !!! Lucky girl &#128525;&#128525;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! Love this beautiful shot Bopmops [emoji7][emoji7]... Happy to be twins with u on Brandenbourgs [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Good morning, eternal! Will you be wearing one of your fabulous shawls today?


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning eternallove4bag. Congrats. Please post when u can. Am sure u will look fabulous with it.




If I can make it look half as good as urs mission accomplished [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Good morning, eternal! Will you be wearing one of your fabulous shawls today?




Awwww!!! Moirai u r such a sweetheart!!! I think YES [emoji3][emoji3]... Have been getting the maximum mileage out of these shawls by wearing them to death!!! Will post soon[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102




Wow that's a gorgeous C!!! Many congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww!!! Moirai u r such a sweetheart!!! I think YES [emoji3][emoji3]... Have been getting the maximum mileage out of these shawls by wearing them to death!!! Will post soon[emoji8][emoji8]




Can't wait! Tick tock! [emoji16][emoji8][emoji2]


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office &#128556;
> ( hope I'm not posting too much &#128517



This is such an elegant look. Love it. Keep your pics coming!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office [emoji51]
> 
> ( hope I'm not posting too much [emoji28])




Gorgeous ring, gorgeous necklace, gorgeous hands and gorgeous lady!!! Ok that about sums up this pic Bopmops [emoji7][emoji7][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't wait! Tick tock! [emoji16][emoji8][emoji2]




Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102



Congrats on your beautiful bag!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous. Posting too much? Not at a slightest. Please keep posting. The more the merrier. And you have beautiful hands!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]



Extremely pleasant to recieve compliment from you , Kat ! 
Great that all the efforts for keeping hands in ok shape are giving results&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww!!! Moirai u r such a sweetheart!!! I think YES [emoji3][emoji3]... Have been getting the maximum mileage out of these shawls by wearing them to death!!! Will post soon[emoji8][emoji8]



 You are fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Extremely pleasant to recieve compliment from you , Kat !
> 
> Great that all the efforts for keeping hands in ok shape are giving results[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Keep up the good work on your hands. It's worthy as time goes by. And love your nail polish too! You should be a hand model! [emoji113]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office [emoji51]
> 
> ( hope I'm not posting too much [emoji28])




Not at all. U have so many different styles. Love them all.


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102




Congrats Hermesianne. Looks great on u. Enjoy .


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> If I can make it look half as good as urs mission accomplished [emoji8][emoji8]




Come on eternallove4bag. U look great and that's a fact. Ok don't stress. Just look 10% as good as mine. Nothing less or more. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Come on eternallove4bag. U look great and that's a fact. Ok don't stress. Just look 10% as good as mine. Nothing less or more. [emoji12][emoji317]




Hahahaha... U totally make myself day!!! Start my day with laughing which is the best medicine so thank u [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous ring, gorgeous necklace, gorgeous hands and gorgeous lady!!! Ok that about sums up this pic Bopmops [emoji7][emoji7][emoji3][emoji3]


You are so funny , Eternal ) waiting for new click &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just had to take 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
a close up of my PC enamel


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Keep up the good work on your hands. It's worthy as time goes by. And love your nail polish too! You should be a hand model! [emoji113]&#127995;



I think it's become like a religion to me ) and yes TF is the best for nails &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> You are so funny , Eternal ) waiting for new click [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Hehe... From work looking forward to picking up my new clic!!! Yay!!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel



OMG !! Enamel is super &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> OMG !! Enamel is super [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]




Thank u so much Bopmops [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> This is such an elegant look. Love it. Keep your pics coming!



Thank you dear Moirai &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Not at all. U have so many different styles. Love them all.



You are sweetheart , PrestigeH &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel




See u look fabulous. How to focus at work? Lol. Ha ha. Ok I love your armchair too. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> See u look fabulous. How to focus at work? Lol. Ha ha. Ok I love your armchair too. [emoji12][emoji317]




Hahaha!!! Thank u [emoji8][emoji8] so all rodeos r mine then[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Thank u [emoji8][emoji8] so all rodeos r mine then[emoji12][emoji12]




Not yet. I need to check on the sofa first to see if it passes the test. Armchair not counted. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel



Gorgeous, eternal!!! Thank you! Love the colors of the shawl and the enamel is really beautiful.
I bet you could entice PrestigeH by posing in your chair, hehe.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office &#55357;&#56876;
> ( hope I'm not posting too much &#55357;&#56837


Posting too much? We live for posts on this thread so keep em coming. You look stunning. I am loving those pearls on you.


Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102


Beauty! Congratulations.
What kinda leather is it?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> I think it's become like a religion to me ) and yes TF is the best for nails [emoji7][emoji7]




Yay we have the same love of nail polish. TF  Polish is my most favourite right now, so are the lipstick and perfume. [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049


OMFG. Out of this world look. You look STUNNING  WOW! I stared at this pic for  a while lol.


periogirl28 said:


> Black Box Birkin in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3203095


Nothing beats a BBB huh! Beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel




Fabulous outfit. Now your enamel and clic H collections are catching up with your shawl collection!! Lucky you to pick up the burgundy one later. Look forward to your reveal ! Have a great day at work in style, girl!! [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Prestige H ! I was +5 C , today -2 C
> Had to wrap myself in Branderbourgds )


You guys are killing me today. I can't keep up with this thread. It's moves too fast. Bobmops I love how you wore brandebourgs. The color is stunning on you.


PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027


Blue and Gold! Classic. You nailed it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> OMFG. Out of this world look. You look STUNNING  WOW! I stared at this pic for  a while lol.



You are awesome Rami. Thank you. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893





ari said:


> Good morning!
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))



You ladies are style queens   

You inspire me  with every mod shot.

:urock:


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Not yet. I need to check on the sofa first to see if it passes the test. Armchair not counted. [emoji12][emoji317]




OMG!!! U will kill me just laughing [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, eternal!!! Thank you! Love the colors of the shawl and the enamel is really beautiful.
> 
> I bet you could entice PrestigeH by posing in your chair, hehe.



Thank u so much Moirai [emoji8][emoji8]... Lol! Thank u for the  idea ... I may just have to resort to that if PrestigeH refuses to part with his rodeos [emoji23][emoji23] 



Rami00 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT



Thank u dear Rami[emoji8][emoji8]... U ROCK!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous outfit. Now your enamel and clic H collections are catching up with your shawl collection!! Lucky you to pick up the burgundy one later. Look forward to your reveal ! Have a great day at work in style, girl!! [emoji8][emoji7]




Thank u my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]... Slowly but surely adding pieces that I absolutely love... U r such a sweetheart!! Wish my job was that glamorous [emoji6][emoji6]... Will post as soon as I get my clic H's [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, eternal!!! Thank you! Love the colors of the shawl and the enamel is really beautiful.
> 
> I bet you could entice PrestigeH by posing in your chair, hehe.




Moirai. Pls don't tell her what to do. [emoji31][emoji30][emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> You ladies are style queens
> 
> 
> 
> You inspire me  with every mod shot.
> 
> 
> 
> :urock:




Thank you dear. You are an inspiration to us too. [emoji4][emoji2]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> You guys are killing me today. I can't keep up with this thread. It's moves too fast. Bobmops I love how you wore brandebourgs. The color is stunning on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue and Gold! Classic. You nailed it.




Thank you Rami. U r so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> See u look fabulous. How to focus at work? Lol. Ha ha. Ok I love your armchair too. [emoji12][emoji317]







PrestigeH said:


> Not yet. I need to check on the sofa first to see if it passes the test. Armchair not counted. [emoji12][emoji317]







Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, eternal!!! Thank you! Love the colors of the shawl and the enamel is really beautiful.
> 
> I bet you could entice PrestigeH by posing in your chair, hehe.







PrestigeH said:


> Moirai. Pls don't tell her what to do. [emoji31][emoji30][emoji76][emoji7]




O M G! You guys are way too funny!!![emoji33][emoji23][emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!!! U will kill me just laughing [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




OMG you will kill me just staring at your living room. So cosy. I love the bay window too. I foresee myself sitting on the bay window enjoying the scenery outside. So nice. [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Moirai. Pls don't tell her what to do. [emoji31][emoji30][emoji76][emoji7]



We luv you, PH. Hahaha, I would like to see that.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> We luv you, PH. Hahaha, I would like to see that.




No you don't love me. U r crazily in love with me. [emoji12][emoji317]&#129299;


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> OMG you will kill me just staring at your living room. So cosy. I love the bay window too. I foresee myself sitting on the bay window enjoying the scenery outside. So nice. [emoji7][emoji76]


 
I agree. Next party at eternallove4bag's crib?


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> I agree. Next party at eternalloveforbags home?




Yes I am game for it. I will bring some luggages as well. [emoji12][emoji317] I need to fill them up.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I am game for it. I will bring some luggages as well. [emoji12][emoji317] I need to fill them up.


 
Promise to share or I'll bring my Halloween knife. JUST SAYING.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Promise to share or I'll bring my Halloween knife. JUST SAYING.




[emoji31][emoji30]&#129296;&#129296;&#129296; Yes my queen. &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Promise to share or I'll bring my Halloween knife. JUST SAYING.







PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji30]&#129296;&#129296;&#129296; Yes my queen. &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;




Lol [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




[emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## HGT

ari said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))




Lovely! Doesn't look 10 years old. Love Red, White and Black combo.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Moirai. Pls don't tell her what to do. [emoji31][emoji30][emoji76][emoji7]



HELLO I need all the help I can get mister!!!



PrestigeH said:


> OMG you will kill me just staring at your living room. So cosy. I love the bay window too. I foresee myself sitting on the bay window enjoying the scenery outside. So nice. [emoji7][emoji76]



Lol!! Ok u enjoy the scenery and I will enjoy ur stable [emoji8][emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> I agree. Next party at eternallove4bag's crib?



Hehehe come on over!!! BUT ONLY WITH UR RODEOS, GT, RC, fabulous bags and accessories everyone [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Rami00 said:


> Promise to share or I'll bring my Halloween knife. JUST SAYING.



Omg!!! U r scaring me now Rami [emoji85][emoji85]



PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji30]&#129296;&#129296;&#129296; Yes my queen. &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;




Just wondering can there be 3-4 queens? There's Rami, me, Moirai, Kat, periogirl, atomic110... Omg the list continues!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> HELLO I need all the help I can get mister!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! Ok u enjoy the scenery and I will enjoy ur stable [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe come on over!!! BUT ONLY WITH UR RODEOS, GT, RC, fabulous bags and accessories everyone [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! U r scaring me now Rami [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering can there be 3-4 queens? There's Rami, me, Moirai, Kat, periogirl, atomic110... Omg the list continues!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]




[emoji3][emoji12] lol [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Posting too much? We live for posts on this thread so keep em coming. You look stunning. I am loving those pearls on you.
> 
> Beauty! Congratulations.
> What kinda leather is it?



Thank you dear Rami ! I have totally Bourgeois Love to pearls &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Yay we have the same love of nail polish. TF  Polish is my most favourite right now, so are the lipstick and perfume. [emoji8][emoji7]



Yeeee! A soulmate &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027




Love all the GHW!  Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji169]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893





Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049


Wow, gorgeous woman always look gorgeous regardless what she waer! &#10084;


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> Lovely! Doesn't look 10 years old. Love Red, White and Black combo.



Haha,thank you! That's because I have worn it most probably 20 times the most


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel






eternallove4bag said:


> HELLO I need all the help I can get mister!!!
> 
> Lol!! Ok u enjoy the scenery and I will enjoy ur stable [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Hehehe come on over!!! BUT ONLY WITH UR RODEOS, GT, RC, fabulous bags and accessories everyone [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Omg!!! U r scaring me now Rami [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Just wondering can there be 3-4 queens? There's Rami, me, Moirai, Kat, periogirl, atomic110... Omg the list continues!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Haha... thanks*eternallove4bag* , u not only have beautiful scarves and H goodies, but also beautiful homey house as well... more importantly, a warm heart!! Big hugs dear~&#128537;


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Good morning!
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))


It doesn't look more than 10years and u look super young and fine lady to me!





PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027


U must do some tutorials lessons and teach us how to get such a nice shots like u!



Bobmops said:


> Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office &#128556;
> ( hope I'm not posting too much &#128517


This is model in action! Lovely~



Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102


Stunning C! Show us more~ congrats


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office &#128556;
> ( hope I'm not posting too much &#128517



Amazingly beautiful on you!


----------



## ari

Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102



Oh, very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Black Box Birkin in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3203095



This is the ultimate combination!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049



I had to go back to see again this, so gorgeous, is the dress Chanel?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I had to go back to see again this, so gorgeous, is the dress Chanel?




Kat's dress was the spring Chanel collection, isn't it pretty?!?


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Black Box Birkin in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3203095



AHHHHH!  This is divine... As Renior said:  "...the queen of all colours was black.   This combo is fit for a queen.  Thanks for sharing this eye candy!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049



This a a gorgeous combo!   I think you should be the poster girl for Chanel/Hermes combos...french style perfection brought you you by Kat Lee!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel



As always, I love how you are putting it all together...this is so neutral and elegant.  I just want to give you a hug..maybe your style will rub off on me!


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> It doesn't look more than 10years and u look super young and fine lady to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U must do some tutorials lessons and teach us how to get such a nice shots like u!
> 
> 
> This is model in action! Lovely~
> 
> 
> Stunning C! Show us more~ congrats



So kind , my dear Atomic &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Amazingly beautiful on you!



Really ? That little thing ?) 
You have kind heart , Ari &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Hermesianne

Rami00 said:


> Beauty! Congratulations.
> What kinda leather is it?



Should b Veau Tadelakt? My SA n I both dont familiar with this new leather hehe, kinda like box.



atomic110 said:


> Stunning C! Show us more~ congrats






ari said:


> Oh, very pretty! Congrats!



Thanks pretties[emoji8]


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> Black Box Birkin in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3203095




Wow! Look at the sheen! Gorgeous!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049




How cute, Kat! How cute!!!! Nice hair color by the way!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> AHHHHH!  This is divine... As Renior said:  "...the queen of all colours was black.   This combo is fit for a queen.  Thanks for sharing this eye candy!




Thank you, that's lovely but extravagant praise!



HGT said:


> Wow! Look at the sheen! Gorgeous!




Thanks! It seems to have kept this sheen without much use or protection added.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> This is the ultimate combination!




Thank you ari! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> OMFG. Out of this world look. You look STUNNING  WOW! I stared at this pic for  a while lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing beats a BBB huh! Beautiful.




Thank you dear. Missing your action shots!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Today out again with Ms KP Ostrich Blue Iris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203049



This outfit is stunning.  Everything is lovely.  Your bag and shoes are just....amazing....love them!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel




I can see why! Beautiful match of shawl and enamel and I love your home decor too. Stylish in every area!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office [emoji51]
> 
> ( hope I'm not posting too much [emoji28])




Such an elegant look. So Grace Kelly!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Beautiful Birkin and beautiful Chanel. Love the combo!




Must have missed this notification. Thanks again Moirai for a lovely comment!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027



Lovely use of contrast color.  What color is the behapi?  Well chosen!


----------



## carrera993

ari said:


> Good morning!
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))



Hi Ari, Since I currently have no lovely H items of my own to share I visit this thread for inspiration and remain quiet. However, I had to comment on your spectacular coat. Just beautiful! You wear it well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> I can see why! Beautiful match of shawl and enamel and I love your home decor too. Stylish in every area!



My beautiful friend!!! Coming from u it means so much! Thank u so much [emoji8][emoji8]



LaenaLovely said:


> As always, I love how you are putting it all together...this is so neutral and elegant.  I just want to give you a hug..maybe your style will rub off on me!



Muuah!! U r super sweet my tpf bestie!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8].,. Huge huge HUGS to u my friend!!! Hope ur style rubs off on me [emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Haha... thanks*eternallove4bag* , u not only have beautiful scarves and H goodies, but also beautiful homey house as well... more importantly, a warm heart!! Big hugs dear~[emoji11]




Lol! Thank u so much atomic110[emoji8][emoji8] I can never leave my friends behind... Together we capture all of PrestigeH's rodeos or die trying [emoji12][emoji12]... Ok dying maybe too much but cannot fail from our mission for sure [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Thank u so much atomic110[emoji8][emoji8] I can never leave my friends behind... Together we capture all of PrestigeH's rodeos or die trying [emoji12][emoji12]... Ok dying maybe too much but cannot fail from our mission for sure [emoji3][emoji3]




Thanks thanks... Actually I 'let go' a blue Lin  rodeo because it is a GM size... I sort of regretted now 
Send u luck in getting ur prince rodeo soon ~


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Such an elegant look. So Grace Kelly!



Thank you dear ! I love the vintage divas &#128525;&#128525;and trying project 
They style on me !


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Thanks thanks... Actually I 'let go' a blue Lin  rodeo because it is a GM size... I sort of regretted now
> Send u luck in getting ur prince rodeo soon ~




Thank u my dear atomic110 [emoji8][emoji8]!!! I did the same recently and could have kicked myself afterwards when my sweet SA offered me a blue rodeo and I said no!! Crazy me!!! Once I saw that blue on the forum I was so mad at myself!! I wish I had at least seen the blue before I said no [emoji30][emoji30]... I was too set on black! Lesson learnt though now!!!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel



Beautiful outfit and everything so cozy.  Love to sit there for cup of tea!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Beautiful outfit and everything so cozy.  Love to sit there for cup of tea!




Thank u so much weibandy [emoji8][emoji8]... And u r totally invited for a cup of tea and Some H gossip [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## socalnancy

Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.


----------



## luckylove

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.



Looks beautiful on you! Welcome to the H forum!!


----------



## EmileH

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.




Welcome! You look great!


----------



## Moirai

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.



Welcome to the forum! Beautiful scarf and you look lovely.


----------



## eternallove4bag

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.




Welcome to the forum socalnancy! What a beautiful way to start!!! Love the color of ur top and how well ur gorgeous scarf matches with it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rainneday

Mousseline and Clic Clac


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac




Moussie looks so pretty rainneday and I love ur clic clac not to mention that GORGEOUS ring of urs [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ipodgirl

This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577




What a beautiful bag! Enjoy her


----------



## billysmom

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.


Welcome!  Lovely picture - keep them coming!!!


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Moussie looks so pretty rainneday and I love ur clic clac not to mention that GORGEOUS ring of urs [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, eternallove!  I love natural rubies and they are so difficult to find right now (Tiffany stopped designing with them, and I think Cartier may have too). I always associated conflict gems with being diamonds. Hopefully any new batches of rubies will be free and clear. Thank goodness I bought some a few years ago.


----------



## rainneday

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.



Lovely scarf & your eyes are stunning! Welcome to TPF! 



ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577



Beautiful bag, truly. Classic.


----------



## weibandy

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577



I would feel the same way!  Beautiful bag


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Thank you, eternallove!  I love natural rubies and they are so difficult to find right now (Tiffany stopped designing with them, and I think Cartier may have too). I always associated conflict gems with being diamonds. Hopefully any new batches of rubies will be free and clear. Thank goodness I bought some a few years ago.




Totally understandable my dear rainneday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u have beautiful hands and the ring looks truly stunning on ur hands[emoji7]... So Lucky of u to have found some beautiful rubies a few years ago!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577




Wow!! What a beauty!!! I can't believe u kept this beauty hidden for 3 months!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Totally understandable my dear rainneday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u have beautiful hands and the ring looks truly stunning on ur hands[emoji7]... So Lucky of u to have found some beautiful rubies a few years ago!!!



Thank you  you are very kind!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac




[emoji178] so pretty dear [emoji257] Love the colours. I am thinking of stealing it [emoji56]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.




Welcome [emoji5]&#65039; and what a lovely smile. Beautiful colours.


----------



## tonkamama

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577




Love your rodeo!  Please take your B out more often, she is beautiful!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> [emoji178] so pretty dear [emoji257] Love the colours. I am thinking of stealing it [emoji56]



 You can borrow anytime! I will take a pic of the whole Moussie tomorrow. & Thank you!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Love all the GHW!  Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji169]




Thank you Love_Couture. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> It doesn't look more than 10years and u look super young and fine lady to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U must do some tutorials lessons and teach us how to get such a nice shots like u!
> 
> 
> This is model in action! Lovely~
> 
> 
> Stunning C! Show us more~ congrats




Thank you atomic110. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Yeeee! A soulmate [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Definitely. I'm wearing TF everyday. [emoji8][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Wow, gorgeous woman always look gorgeous regardless what she waer! [emoji173]



Thank you so much dear. 



ari said:


> I had to go back to see again this, so gorgeous, is the dress Chanel?



Thank you ari. Yes it is. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kat's dress was the spring Chanel collection, isn't it pretty?!?



Thank you again PP. I remembered that I passed it in my local store. Then saw it again in Paris early this year and couldn't pass it for the 2nd time. 



LaenaLovely said:


> This a a gorgeous combo!   I think you should be the poster girl for Chanel/Hermes combos...french style perfection brought you you by Kat Lee!



What a lovely compliment from you LaenaLovely. Thank you so much. [emoji8]


HGT said:


> How cute, Kat! How cute!!!! Nice hair color by the way!



Thank you so much HGT. 



weibandy said:


> This outfit is stunning.  Everything is lovely.  Your bag and shoes are just....amazing....love them!



You are such a sweetheart. Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577



Such a beautiful B. Please take her out more. She needs to be seen often. [emoji4]



rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac



Lovely combo. 



socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.




You look beautiful and elegant. Please post more.


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Lovely use of contrast color.  What color is the behapi?  Well chosen!




Thank you Weibandy. Not sure about the colour. But it is sort of dark red and dark etoupe.


----------



## PrestigeH

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.




You look great. Welcome and post more pls.


----------



## PrestigeH

rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac




Nice match. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577




That's one nice bag and rodeo. Start using it and enjoy. [emoji3].


----------



## socalnancy

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.


Thanks to everyone for your warm welcome to the forum. I've just started collecting H scarves and have been using the photos and info here to make buying choices as well as learn a lot about authentication. It's great to find such an active and enthusiastic group. 

One note about this photo:  I just got home and saw it on the PC and must comment that my darling 13 year old helped me with the selfie I'd taken. She said she would "improve" it for me on her phone. I told her not to touch the scarf colors - that you would all know . Of course it's me, but she whitened my teeth to the point that they practically glow on the big screen! It seemed like a minor difference on the phone screen, so I let it slide. She also put extra streaks in my hair which I didn't catch before loading. I wouldn't let her change my eye color though (she wanted to go blue). There's a reason I don't leave my fashion choices - or usually my photo editing - to a teenager! 

I will post again, but don't be surprised if I don't look quite so ... bright! I've had a lot of fun looking through this thread, so I'm happy to contribute.


----------



## EmileH

socalnancy said:


> Thanks to everyone for your warm welcome to the forum. I've just started collecting H scarves and have been using the photos and info here to make buying choices as well as learn a lot about authentication. It's great to find such an active and enthusiastic group.
> 
> 
> 
> One note about this photo:  I just got home and saw it on the PC and must comment that my darling 13 year old helped me with the selfie I'd taken. She said she would "improve" it for me on her phone. I told her not to touch the scarf colors - that you would all know . Of course it's me, but she whitened my teeth to the point that they practically glow on the big screen! It seemed like a minor difference on the phone screen, so I let it slide. She also put extra streaks in my hair which I didn't catch before loading. I wouldn't let her change my eye color though (she wanted to go blue). There's a reason I don't leave my fashion choices - or usually my photo editing - to a teenager!
> 
> 
> 
> I will post again, but don't be surprised if I don't look quiet so ... bright! I've had a lot of fun looking through this thread, so I'm happy to contribute.




That's sooo funny! Maybe she can teach me how to take selfies. I stink at it. A warm welcome to you. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.



Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to lot of action shots.


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)


----------



## Christofle

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857



Your CDC is fab  !


----------



## Blue Rain

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857




I love your style.


----------



## Kat.Lee

socalnancy said:


> Thanks to everyone for your warm welcome to the forum. I've just started collecting H scarves and have been using the photos and info here to make buying choices as well as learn a lot about authentication. It's great to find such an active and enthusiastic group.
> 
> One note about this photo:  I just got home and saw it on the PC and must comment that my darling 13 year old helped me with the selfie I'd taken. She said she would "improve" it for me on her phone. I told her not to touch the scarf colors - that you would all know . Of course it's me, but she whitened my teeth to the point that they practically glow on the big screen! It seemed like a minor difference on the phone screen, so I let it slide. She also put extra streaks in my hair which I didn't catch before loading. I wouldn't let her change my eye color though (she wanted to go blue). There's a reason I don't leave my fashion choices - or usually my photo editing - to a teenager!
> 
> I will post again, but don't be surprised if I don't look quite so ... bright! I've had a lot of fun looking through this thread, so I'm happy to contribute.




Funny input. That's exactly what a 13 yo loves to do, especially girls. She's lovely and supportive. Hope to see more posts from you. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Christofle said:


> Your CDC is fab  !







Blue Rain said:


> I love your style.




Thank you so much *Christofle, Blue Rain*. [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857




Another stunning outfit. That bag wow wow. Great day to u too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Another stunning outfit. That bag wow wow. Great day to u too.




Thank you so much PrestigeH. [emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.



Welcome! Great first post and love your scarf and your smile! Look forward to see more actions from u


----------



## atomic110

rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac


Pretty pretty~





ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577


Beautiful baby! Should bring her out more often so that we can see more actions to come!


----------



## Moirai

rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac



So pretty! Beautiful ruby too.


----------



## Moirai

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577



Congrats! Beautiful B, enjoy!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857



Gorgeous outfit! Love your stunning B!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous outfit! Love your stunning B!!!




Thank you Moirai.


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857



What a knockout!  How do you do it?!  Great fashion!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> What a knockout!  How do you do it?!  Great fashion!



Thank you so much weibandy. You see so many beautiful TPFers on here everyday with great style and fashion sense, including you. I'm just trying. Appreciate your kind comments. [emoji8]


----------



## Baglover121

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857




Stunning outfit Kat!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857


Ur BB in this B look is A+++


----------



## Kat.Lee

Baglover121 said:


> Stunning outfit Kat!



Thank you Baglover121. 



atomic110 said:


> Ur BB in this B look is A+++



You are funny. Thank you atomic. I'm glad I've got an A+++ from you. [emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857




Oh wow. All match up so perfectly. As always. Have a great day! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## ipodgirl

Thanks everyone! I usually don't baby my bags, so I was afraid of scratching or spilling stuff on her. I very much enjoyed using her today and will do so more often now!


----------



## Whispercrest

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857


Fab Bag, Fab Cape & love the necklace too.  Hope you don't mind me asking as I love long neck chains ... what is it Kat and can you photo it in full?
:urock:


----------



## Bobmops

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.



Great to see another H entuasist &#128525;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac



Delicate beauty &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857


Stunning Kat! A very cool side of you!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857



Great look , Kat !love the cape &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Whispercrest

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577


Great that you've taken her out, you'll be on a roll now.  We've had so much rain recently I don't like taking any bag out never mind a H bag ! lol


----------



## Whispercrest

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.


Welcome SoCalNancy
Always good to hear from new tpf members
Be warned, the strain on the purse will never have been so bad looking at all these fab H goodies everyday


----------



## rainneday

Bobmops said:


> Delicate beauty &#128148;&#128148;





Moirai said:


> So pretty! Beautiful ruby too.





atomic110 said:


> Pretty pretty~




Thank you all so very much! 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857



Stunning!


----------



## rainneday

PrestigeH said:


> Nice match. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]





Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely combo.



Thank you!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Kat's dress was the spring Chanel collection, isn't it pretty?!?


It is very pretty!


Bobmops said:


> Really ? That little thing ?)
> You have kind heart , Ari &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


no,no!  it not only the ring! 


carrera993 said:


> Hi Ari, Since I currently have no lovely H items of my own to share I visit this thread for inspiration and remain quiet. However, I had to comment on your spectacular coat. Just beautiful! You wear it well.


*carrera*, this is so nice of you! thank you! 


socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.


*socalnancy* welcome! you look beautiful with your scarf!



rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac


*rainneday* gorgeous combo!


----------



## ari

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577


it is fab, please wear it more often! it needs to pe shown!



socalnancy said:


> Thanks to everyone for your warm welcome to the forum. I've just started collecting H scarves and have been using the photos and info here to make buying choices as well as learn a lot about authentication. It's great to find such an active and enthusiastic group.
> 
> One note about this photo:  I just got home and saw it on the PC and must comment that my darling 13 year old helped me with the selfie I'd taken. She said she would "improve" it for me on her phone. I told her not to touch the scarf colors - that you would all know . Of course it's me, but she whitened my teeth to the point that they practically glow on the big screen! It seemed like a minor difference on the phone screen, so I let it slide. She also put extra streaks in my hair which I didn't catch before loading. I wouldn't let her change my eye color though (she wanted to go blue). There's a reason I don't leave my fashion choices - or usually my photo editing - to a teenager!
> 
> I will post again, but don't be surprised if I don't look quite so ... bright! I've had a lot of fun looking through this thread, so I'm happy to contribute.


This is so funny!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857



stunning look *Kat*!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Oh wow. All match up so perfectly. As always. Have a great day! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]



Thank you Love_Couture. 



HGT said:


> Stunning Kat! A very cool side of you!



Thank you HGT. 



Bobmops said:


> Great look , Kat !love the cape [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks Bobmops. 



rainneday said:


> Stunning!



Thank you rainneday. 



ari said:


> stunning look *Kat*!



Thank you ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Whispercrest said:


> Fab Bag, Fab Cape & love the necklace too.  Hope you don't mind me asking as I love long neck chains ... what is it Kat and can you photo it in full?
> 
> :urock:




Thank you so much Whispercrest. No problem at all asking. It's from Chanel, quite some years ago. Here's a pic for you.


----------



## hoonana

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857



Love your cape and hv been stared for long!!! Is it a cashmere coat? This season I bought a short one too, can't wait the weather turn cold &#128516;


----------



## Kat.Lee

hoonana said:


> Love your cape and hv been stared for long!!! Is it a cashmere coat? This season I bought a short one too, can't wait the weather turn cold [emoji1]




Thank you hoonana. Yes it is cashmere. Hence lightweight. Very wearable.


----------



## periogirl28

socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.



Great shot, fab smile and your DD is super sweet! Welcome!


----------



## periogirl28

rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac



There is so much I love in this pic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577



A classic and a cute pop of colour!


----------



## PrestigeH

Got to bring this little fellow home. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Got to bring this little fellow home. [emoji12][emoji317]
> View attachment 3204065




That's a BIG fellow. Can't wait to see it. Big congrats!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> That's a BIG fellow. Can't wait to see it. Big congrats!!!




Ha box big but inside small. Will reveal when home. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha box big but inside small. Will reveal when home. [emoji3]




Yippee!!!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Got to bring this little fellow home. [emoji12][emoji317]
> View attachment 3204065




[emoji2]


----------



## periogirl28

Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071




Wow thanks for sharing. First time seeing a halzan. The fur coat is so classy. U look great.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Wow thanks for sharing. First time seeing a halzan. The fur coat is so classy. U look great.



Thank you PrestigeH, I like some of the other designs for handsfree/ shopping days and for after school pickup. The Halzan is a great under the radar bag. Now please, can we see you new lovely?


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071




Looove the Halzan! You look great.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looove the Halzan! You look great.



Thank you dear!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you PrestigeH, I like some of the other designs for handsfree/ shopping days and for after school pickup. The Halzan is a great under the radar bag. Now please, can we see you new lovely?




Yes I can see u have a gigantic collection. [emoji12][emoji317] definitely will reveal when I reach home. But it is nothing crazy. Something simple. [emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I can see u have a gigantic collection. [emoji12][emoji317] definitely will reveal when I reach home. But it is nothing crazy. Something simple. [emoji76][emoji7]




Sshhhhh! Only my DH and SA in Paris think so, the other SAs are like, "Please buy more! "

Ok I will check back later! [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144




That's a beauty! Love this colour. Your luck never stops!! But a wise decision to take it home. Irresistible I can tell! Congrats once again PrestigeH!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144




I am seriously going to do DIE!!! PrestigeH this is the Victoria right? OMG!!! I have been thinking about a Victoria for sometime now! Perfect work bag for me and I was looking at it in forest green and raisin was another color I was considering!!! NOW I WANT IT [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] after seeing my favorite style icon with it!!!! ENABLER [emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071



And the GORGEOUSNESS doesn't stop ever!!! Oh periogirl u look STUNNING!!! I love ur fur coat! Everything goes so well together! U r rocking this look and the halzan [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji12] 



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much Whispercrest. No problem at all asking. It's from Chanel, quite some years ago. Here's a pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204031



What a gorgeous necklace!! U have amazing collection of accessories!!! Wish I lived near u[emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857




Omg!!! When u r as beautiful as u r Kat hard to think how u can be even more beautiful BUT u go over and beyond every single time!!! The cape, the boots, the accessories, the legs [emoji12][emoji12]... All PERFECTION my dear[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## susiana

Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> That's a beauty! Love this colour. Your luck never stops!! But a wise decision to take it home. Irresistible I can tell! Congrats once again PrestigeH!




Thank you Kat. Yes initially the SA says there is a raisin. Then she went to the store room with some other SAs. Came out and say cannot find anymore as the item could be sold. I just looked at her with watery eyes (ok I got to blink few times to get this effect). She said ok ok and went in again and came out this box. I thanked her gratefully. [emoji12][emoji317].


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I am seriously going to do DIE!!! PrestigeH this is the Victoria right? OMG!!! I have been thinking about a Victoria for sometime now! Perfect work bag for me and I was looking at it in forest green and raisin was another color I was considering!!! NOW I WANT IT [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] after seeing my favorite style icon with it!!!! ENABLER [emoji35][emoji35]




I was killed by u in the morning with the gorgeous Constance. Post more action pics of u please.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Yes initially the SA says there is a raisin. Then she went to the store room with some other SAs. Came out and say cannot find anymore as the item could be sold. I just looked at her with watery eyes (ok I got to blink few times to get this effect). She said ok ok and went in again and came out this box. I thanked her gratefully. [emoji12][emoji317].



And who can resist his watery eyes Kat? Ok so going to have my eyes watery too when I ask him for his rodeos [emoji12][emoji12] maybe that will seal the deal!!! But what a gorgeous purchase PrestigeH!! Now I want to run out and buy it but my wallet says 'SIT TIGHT AND NO MEANS NO'[emoji30][emoji16]



PrestigeH said:


> I was killed by u in the morning with the gorgeous Constance. Post more action pics of u please.




Awwww! Amazing style and amazing with words [emoji8][emoji8]...  I am so going to take that baby out today!!


----------



## PrestigeH

susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?




Not sure but is a lovely colour. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?




That looks like barenia to me my dear, a real find!  Just be careful in the rain. Nice color combination. I have a black and a gold but both in Togo. They will take you through every season.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> And who can resist his watery eyes Kat? Ok so going to have my eyes watery too when I ask him for his rodeos [emoji12][emoji12] maybe that will seal the deal!!! But what a gorgeous purchase PrestigeH!! Now I want to run out and buy it but my wallet says 'SIT TIGHT AND NO MEANS NO'[emoji30][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww! Amazing style and amazing with words [emoji8][emoji8]...  I am so going to take that baby out today!!




Yes u should use it more often because Constance is a simple but strong and gorgeous bag. U r really one lucky wonder girl. [emoji3]


----------



## susiana

PrestigeH said:


> Not sure but is a lovely colour. [emoji3]




Thank you PrestigeH


----------



## eternallove4bag

susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?




It's gorgeous!!! Sorry I am no help with the color but I totally love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes u should use it more often because Constance is a simple but strong and gorgeous bag. U r really one lucky wonder girl. [emoji3]




Hehehe thank u [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## susiana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That looks like barenia to me my dear, a real find!  Just be careful in the rain. Nice color combination. I have a black and a gold but both in Togo. They will take you through every season.




Thank you Pocketbook, it's box leather . The seller said the colour is camel. 
I just not sure ;-(


----------



## eternallove4bag

susiana said:


> Thank you Pocketbook, it's box leather . The seller said the colour is camel.
> I just not sure ;-(




Omg! I just wrote and deleted that it looks like camel!! They have pumps and boots online in this color that they call camel!


----------



## susiana

eternallove4bag said:


> It's gorgeous!!! Sorry I am no help with the color but I totally love it! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you etternallove4bag...
Congrats for your new found in Constance


----------



## eternallove4bag

susiana said:


> Thank you etternallove4bag...
> Congrats for your new found in Constance




Thank u my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I just posted the same thing to u on that thread right now [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

susiana said:


> Thank you PrestigeH




You are welcome. It looks so well maintained. Am sure will look fabulous on u.


----------



## susiana

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! I just wrote and deleted that it looks like camel!! They have pumps and boots online in this color that they call camel!




eternal, then the seller must be right , it's camel colour. Thank you for the lightening....


----------



## eternallove4bag

susiana said:


> eternal, then the seller must be right , it's camel colour. Thank you for the lightening....




I hope I am right [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))




What a shopping your closet coup!   Agreed that some of the best items are from the past...the quality has really gone down over the recent years.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857




Back is black!  Love this head to toe, Kat Lee.  That croc b...swoon....can you adopt me and I can borrow this outfit!  I'm willing to eat salads forever so it would fit.


----------



## Whispercrest

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much Whispercrest. No problem at all asking. It's from Chanel, quite some years ago. Here's a pic for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204031


It's divine, I love it.
Thank you so much for posting the photo Kat.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Whispercrest

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071


Love the Saphir colour


----------



## Whispercrest

PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144


Love that Raisin - will go with lots, congrats


----------



## PrestigeH

Whispercrest said:


> Love that Raisin - will go with lots, congrats




Thank you so much Whispercrest. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071



Beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.Love Halzan &#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144



Raisin in that leather looks super &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Raisin in that leather looks super [emoji41][emoji41]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous necklace!! U have amazing collection of accessories!!! Wish I lived near u[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! When u r as beautiful as u r Kat hard to think how u can be even more beautiful BUT u go over and beyond every single time!!! The cape, the boots, the accessories, the legs [emoji12][emoji12]... All PERFECTION my dear[emoji7][emoji7]



You are always so kind and sweet. Thank you so much. Muaaaaah!! 



LaenaLovely said:


> Back is black!  Love this head to toe, Kat Lee.  That croc b...swoon....can you adopt me and I can borrow this outfit!  I'm willing to eat salads forever so it would fit.



How hilarious are you LaenaLovely. Thank you so much. Please join our neighbourhood with PrestigeH on my right and Rami on my left (I'm not sure if eternallove4bags already joined!). We can all share and swap our goodies, especially those rodeos from PrestigeH!! Sounds like a good deal, doesn't it?! [emoji8]



Whispercrest said:


> It's divine, I love it.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the photo Kat.



You are very welcome Whispercrest. Any time!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You are always so kind and sweet. Thank you so much. Muaaaaah!!
> 
> 
> 
> How hilarious are you LaenaLovely. Thank you so much. Please join our neighbourhood with PrestigeH on my right and Rami on my left (I'm not sure if eternallove4bags already joined!). We can all share and swap our goodies, especially those rodeos from PrestigeH!! Sounds like a good deal, doesn't it?! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome Whispercrest. Any time!




Oh I have totally joined and on board my dear Kat!!! I am so not being left behind [emoji3][emoji3]... Give my any side any place [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## LuvBirkin

Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.




Oooooh!!! LOVE IT!! What a gorgeous C this is!!! Bravo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Yes initially the SA says there is a raisin. Then she went to the store room with some other SAs. Came out and say cannot find anymore as the item could be sold. I just looked at her with watery eyes (ok I got to blink few times to get this effect). She said ok ok and went in again and came out this box. I thanked her gratefully. [emoji12][emoji317].



Mmmm I'm trying to get that image in my head. I knew you have some sort of amazing tactics! Now I got it. [emoji16] Did she ask for your number? [emoji16][emoji2]



eternallove4bag said:


> And who can resist his watery eyes Kat? Ok so going to have my eyes watery too when I ask him for his rodeos [emoji12][emoji12] maybe that will seal the deal!!! But what a gorgeous purchase PrestigeH!! Now I want to run out and buy it but my wallet says 'SIT TIGHT AND NO MEANS NO'[emoji30][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww! Amazing style and amazing with words [emoji8][emoji8]...  I am so going to take that baby out today!!



L O L! Me too!! Just like that cat in "Puss in Boots"!! 
Please take your previous baby out a lot! It deserves to be seen! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]




Stunning. Love the whole outfit. You carry your baby well. It suits you!!! And I'm still very very happy for you. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.




That's a rare find. Beautiful. Congrats. And love your emerald!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh I have totally joined and on board my dear Kat!!! I am so not being left behind [emoji3][emoji3]... Give my any side any place [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



Glad you are on board dear. The more the merrier. See how PrestigeH can resist so many watery eyes at the same time!!! [emoji102]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]




Woohoo congrats again. See u look fabulous. Woohoo. Ok maybe we don't need the sofa.


----------



## PrestigeH

LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.




Everything is beautiful. Congrats to u.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Mmmm I'm trying to get that image in my head. I knew you have some sort of amazing tactics! Now I got it. [emoji16] Did she ask for your number? [emoji16][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> L O L! Me too!! Just like that cat in "Puss in Boots"!!
> Please take your previous baby out a lot! It deserves to be seen! [emoji8]




No she didn't. Maybe in her heart she thought why I need to be so drama. Lol. &#129299;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]



OMG , you some lucky girl &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.



Wow!!! So beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;Congratulations &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Glad you are on board dear. The more the merrier. See how PrestigeH can resist so many watery eyes at the same time!!! [emoji102]




[emoji30][emoji31][emoji24] I don't have so much tears against all of u. &#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Glad you are on board dear. The more the merrier. See how PrestigeH can resist so many watery eyes at the same time!!! [emoji102]



Lol!!! Total ambush for PrestigeH [emoji3][emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning. Love the whole outfit. You carry your baby well. It suits you!!! And I'm still very very happy for you. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank u my dear friend! It's so awesome to have u all as my friends who celebrate with me my happiness [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Woohoo congrats again. See u look fabulous. Woohoo. Ok maybe we don't need the sofa.


Thank so much dear PrestigeH[emoji8][emoji8]
Hehehe so sofa is off the table? I am almost afraid to ask what caught ur eyes instead... Pls pls say it's not my C [emoji33][emoji28][emoji33][emoji28]



Bobmops said:


> OMG , you some lucky girl [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]




Thank u dear Bopmops [emoji8][emoji8] after seeing ur H goodies I am craving more H [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Total ambush for PrestigeH [emoji3][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u my dear friend! It's so awesome to have u all as my friends who celebrate with me my happiness [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> Thank so much dear PrestigeH[emoji8][emoji8]
> Hehehe so sofa is off the table? I am almost afraid to ask what caught ur eyes instead... Pls pls say it's not my C [emoji33][emoji28][emoji33][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear Bopmops [emoji8][emoji8] after seeing ur H goodies I am craving more H [emoji33][emoji33]




Not to worry. It's not the C but please bring the C along. [emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Not to worry. It's not the C but please bring the C along. [emoji317]




Hahaha! Nice try mister!! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]


 
DIVINE


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144


What a gorgeous color it is! Congratulations.
Can't wait for your mod pictures with rodeos on 


susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?


OMG! That gold B is to die for. LOVE


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> DIVINE




Thank u dear Rami[emoji8][emoji8]... Certainly feeling on top of the world today... Hmmmm.. I wonder why [emoji3][emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> What a gorgeous color it is! Congratulations.
> Can't wait for your mod pictures with rodeos on
> 
> OMG! That gold B is to die for. LOVE




Thank you Rami my queen. [emoji205][emoji205][emoji205][emoji205][emoji205][emoji214][emoji214][emoji214][emoji214][emoji214]


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> View attachment 3204071


Fur coat never looked this fab. You wear it so well periogirl. 


Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857


 WOA! SEXY! You look like a celebrity in these pics


----------



## Flip88

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071



Always impeccably dress. Your mink is beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Got to bring this little fellow home. [emoji12][emoji317]
> View attachment 3204065







PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144



This is not small at all...  this is simply unbelievable ! Lol...  congrats with ur new love and can't wait to see it on action.. I'm prepared to get "kill" by ur stunning photos soon &#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> This is not small at all...  this is simply unbelievable ! Lol...  congrats with ur new love and can't wait to see it on action.. I'm prepared to get "kill" by ur stunning photos soon [emoji6]




Thank you very much Atomic110. [emoji9]


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071



Simply gorgous for a casual lunch ! I've been hunting Halzan in this color but I always come across red or poppy color in my city


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> How hilarious are you LaenaLovely. Thank you so much. Please join our neighbourhood with PrestigeH on my right and Rami on my left (I'm not sure if eternallove4bags already joined!). We can all share and swap our goodies, especially those rodeos from PrestigeH!! Sounds like a good deal, doesn't it?! [emoji8]



Er... how about me? &#128558;&#128558;&#128558; lol...


----------



## catsinthebag

susiana said:


> Thank you Pocketbook, it's box leather . The seller said the colour is camel.
> I just not sure ;-(



It looks like natural Chamonix to me. I have a vintage Kelly in the same leather. Chamonix is the matte version of box, which may be why the seller told you it's box.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]



OMG, ur baby is stunning and it is exactly what I wanted to score !! I can't help but keep admiring ur C and ur chic look ... help me... &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.



Oh... another C that killing me now... lol... &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144



Woohoo, I love this! Good choice!


----------



## atomic110

susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?



This is beautiful and didn't look like a A square age! Color and leather look like barenia.. but I might be wrong


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Woohoo, I love this! Good choice!




Thank you [emoji9]&#129299;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> And the GORGEOUSNESS doesn't stop ever!!! Oh periogirl u look STUNNING!!! I love ur fur coat! Everything goes so well together! U r rocking this look and the halzan [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous necklace!! U have amazing collection of accessories!!! Wish I lived near u[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! When u r as beautiful as u r Kat hard to think how u can be even more beautiful BUT u go over and beyond every single time!!! The cape, the boots, the accessories, the legs [emoji12][emoji12]... All PERFECTION my dear[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you dearest! 



susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?



OMG, this is sooo beautiful! 



Whispercrest said:


> Love the Saphir colour



Thank you, it's a very useful bag, 



Bobmops said:


> Beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.Love Halzan &#128148;



Thank you Bobmops! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]



Fainted! Quick, I need some air! I would be grinning too if I looked like that!


----------



## Bobmops

Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today &#128512;
Kelly belt and Galop bracelet


----------



## periogirl28

LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.



Congrats my dear, finally I see this! So happy for you!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> You are always so kind and sweet. Thank you so much. Muaaaaah!!
> 
> 
> 
> How hilarious are you LaenaLovely. Thank you so much. Please join our neighbourhood with PrestigeH on my right and Rami on my left (I'm not sure if eternallove4bags already joined!). We can all share and swap our goodies, especially those rodeos from PrestigeH!! Sounds like a good deal, doesn't it?! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome Whispercrest. Any time!



This sounds like my kind of neighborhood...it even has private stables with pure H bread rodeo horses.  hehe.  I have a pretty sizable non-H shoe collection that I could add to the community...with all our power's combined, we would have one amazing and massive collection of fabulous OOTDs.  xoxo


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today &#128512;
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet



Seriously, you look like you stepped out of Vogue and Vogue Living!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  What goodies!  Congrats!   She is amazing!  I see all those CSGW have paid dividends


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today &#128512;
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet



These are lovely, but, I can;t take my eyes off that skirt!  Wow oh wow!  Please share details!?


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Fur coat never looked this fab. You wear it so well periogirl.
> 
> WOA! SEXY! You look like a celebrity in these pics



Thank you Rami! 



Flip88 said:


> Always impeccably dress. Your mink is beautiful.



Oh Flip, that's so sweet! 



atomic110 said:


> Simply gorgous for a casual lunch ! I've been hunting Halzan in this color but I always come across red or poppy color in my city



Thanks, I am sure it will turn up. Red and Orange Poppy are also such eye-catching and great colours for a Halzan!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> OMG, ur baby is stunning and it is exactly what I wanted to score !! I can't help but keep admiring ur C and ur chic look ... help me... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Thank u my dear atomic110 ... H wishes do come true and I am sure urs will come true very very soon! Keeping my fingers crossed for u [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dearest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, this is sooo beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it's a very useful bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bobmops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fainted! Quick, I need some air! I would be grinning too if I looked like that!



U r such a darling periogirl!! Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank u[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  What a goodies!  Congrats!   She is amazing!  I see all those CSGW have paid dividends




Lol!!! Thank u my dear TPF bestie[emoji8][emoji8] problem is I am still not over CSGM... Already plotting to go back next week and get another shawl [emoji23][emoji23] stop me pls [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> These are lovely, but, I can;t take my eyes off that skirt!  Wow oh wow!  Please share details!?



Oh dear ... Its nothing really , been tailor made for me ages ago &#128515;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> No she didn't. Maybe in her heart she thought why I need to be so drama. Lol. &#129299;







PrestigeH said:


> [emoji30][emoji31][emoji24] I don't have so much tears against all of u. &#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;&#129412;



Ahhhh now you are officially the H Drama King!! [emoji146]. The most important thing is that it worked!! [emoji33][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji2]
It's ok. We won't make you shed a tear but just share your lovely rodeos with us (Rami, eternallove4bags, atomic, LaenaLovely and me) and let us take care of them for you. Done deal!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today [emoji3]
> 
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet




U r so beautiful. U look like a ballerina. Congrats to ur new purchases too. [emoji126]&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today [emoji3]
> 
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet




OMG!!! This straight out of the pages of a fashion magazine!!! U look SENSATIONAL Bopmops [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!! What a gorgeous skirt and I love ur newly renovated room!!! U look like the belle of the ball my dear [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> These are lovely, but, I can;t take my eyes off that skirt!  Wow oh wow!  Please share details!?





periogirl28 said:


> Seriously, you look like you stepped out of Vogue and Vogue Living!



Thank you wonderful , Periogirl28!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhh now you are officially the H Drama King!! [emoji146]. The most important thing is that it worked!! [emoji33][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji2]
> It's ok. We won't make you shed a tear but just share your lovely rodeos with us (Rami, eternallove4bags, atomic, Lanel_Love and me) and let us take care of them for you. Done deal!!




U sure? Not an easy task. They are all now in kindergarten. I still have to make sure to they finish their primary until tertiary education. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today &#128512;
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet



U look like a model in vogue magazine !! So pretty ~


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today [emoji3]
> 
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet




You look stunning Bobmops. Everything!  Love your room and how you use the orange boxes decorate! Don't see Louis this time.  [emoji2][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhh now you are officially the H Drama King!! [emoji146]. The most important thing is that it worked!! [emoji33][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji2]
> It's ok. We won't make you shed a tear but just share your lovely rodeos with us (Rami, eternallove4bags, atomic, LaenaLovely and me) and let us take care of them for you. Done deal!!



+1
Hahaha


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> U sure? Not an easy task. They are all now in kindergarten. I still have to make sure to they finish their primary until tertiary education. &#129299;&#129299;




100000% sure!! They will be in good hands. Don't worry. You won't regret it. I guarantee you. I'm sure the rest of your rodeo "new owners" would agree with me!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U sure? Not an easy task. They are all now in kindergarten. I still have to make sure to they finish their primary until tertiary education. &#129299;&#129299;




OMG u did not just call us kindergartners [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Ok our small but powerful army led by Kat - rami, atomic110, periogirl, LaenaLovely, Moirai , me... If I am missing someone pls join in.. More the merrier [emoji3][emoji3]..... Form lines, charge forward and ATTACK!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> You look stunning Bobmops. Everything!  Love your room and how you use the orange boxes decorate! Don't see Louis this time.  [emoji2][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;



No ?? He is between my waist and hand &#128514 there is better picture of him in last purchases ))
Thank you so much &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> This sounds like my kind of neighborhood...it even has private stables with pure H bread rodeo horses.  hehe.  I have a pretty sizable non-H shoe collection that I could add to the community...with all our power's combined, we would have one amazing and massive collection of fabulous OOTDs.  xoxo



That sounds promising!! With your roomy closets, I'm sure it's exciting to fill them up slowly but steadily! Let's make our plans together!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> No ?? He is between my waist and hand [emoji23]) there is better picture of him in last purchases ))
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




Really? Let me go back to the picture and see again. I didn't see Louis too. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> U r so beautiful. U look like a ballerina. Congrats to ur new purchases too. [emoji126]&#127996;



Thank you so much ! I love to have that vintage look ))


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> No ?? He is between my waist and hand [emoji23]) there is better picture of him in last purchases ))
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;







PrestigeH said:


> Really? Let me go back to the picture and see again. I didn't see Louis too. [emoji3]




Just spotted the cutie!!! He looks adorable!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> No ?? He is between my waist and hand [emoji23]) there is better picture of him in last purchases ))
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




Ahhh I see him now! Sweet. My weary eyes thought that's a kind of fur scarf or something. Feels like looking at the "where's Wally" book. And this time its "where's Louis"!!! [emoji16][emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Really? Let me go back to the picture and see again. I didn't see Louis too. [emoji3]



Yep , he is there snoring ! Totally camouflage in beige blanket , but black ear is there ))


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhh I see him now! Sweet. My weary eyes thought that's a kind of fur scarf or something. Feels like looking at the "where's Wally" book. And this time its "where's Louis"!!! [emoji16][emoji8][emoji7]



True , we can start a game -find Louis in Bobmops pics )


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!!! This straight out of the pages of a fashion magazine!!! U look SENSATIONAL Bopmops [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!!! What a gorgeous skirt and I love ur newly renovated room!!! U look like the belle of the ball my dear [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



You are so sweet my dear &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG u did not just call us kindergartners [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Ok our small but powerful army led by Kat - rami, atomic110, periogirl, LaenaLovely, Moirai , me... If I am missing someone pls join in.. More the merrier [emoji3][emoji3]..... Form lines, charge forward and ATTACK!!!!!!




Ok maybe there should be a Hermes village or town where all of us reside in. Residents get 80% discount on nothing but all hermes leather goods.


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> U look like a model in vogue magazine !! So pretty ~



Thank you , Atomic110&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok maybe there should be a Hermes village or town where all of us reside in. Residents get 80% discount on nothing but all hermes leather goods.




Hahahaha!!! Ok we r willing to negotiate... But let me check with boss... Kat? Are we willing?


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ok maybe there should be a Hermes village or town where all of us reside in. Residents get 80% discount on nothing but all hermes leather goods.




That works for me. Count me in!!


----------



## EmileH

susiana said:


> Thank you Pocketbook, it's box leather . The seller said the colour is camel.
> I just not sure ;-(




Hmmm. It doesn't look shiny like box. Maybe just the photos. Then is it gold?


----------



## EmileH

susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?




Oh I see the shine now. It looks gold. Did you have it authenticated by bababebi? I highly recommend doing that. And she will give you all of the details.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!! Ok we r willing to negotiate... But let me check with boss... Kat? Are we willing?



Just a "colleague", not "boss". [emoji4][emoji16] IT doesn't sound too bad. But we are still standing on our grounds to our prime mission - getting the rodeo. We are capable, loving, caring... Kindergarten - doesn't stop us. Right?!
I think we need some action shots from PrestigeH now before we all get spank spank! Back to topic. [emoji16][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG u did not just call us kindergartners [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Ok our small but powerful army led by Kat - rami, atomic110, periogirl, LaenaLovely, Moirai , me... If I am missing someone pls join in.. More the merrier [emoji3][emoji3]..... Form lines, charge forward and ATTACK!!!!!!


Power rangers ~ lol...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> WOA! SEXY! You look like a celebrity in these pics



Thank you my dear. You are too sweet. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


atomic110 said:


> Er... how about me? [emoji50][emoji50][emoji50] lol...



Can't leave you out. You are in for sure!![emoji2]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Omg!!! U all r the best!!! I swear I laugh the most and hardest with u gorgeous ladies [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Thank u for being so amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Kat.Lee said:


> Just a "colleague", not "boss". [emoji4][emoji16] IT doesn't sound too bad. But we are still standing on our grounds to our prime mission - getting the rodeo. We are capable, loving, caring... Kindergarten - doesn't stop us. Right?!
> I think we need some action shots from PrestigeH now before we all get spank spank! Back to topic. [emoji16][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;







atomic110 said:


> Power rangers ~ lol...


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! U all r the best!!! I swear I laugh the most and hardest with u gorgeous ladies [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Thank u for being so amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Likewise... I'm having so much fun with all of u! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't leave you out. You are in for sure!![emoji2]


Haha, thx thx...


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! U all r the best!!! I swear I laugh the most and hardest with u gorgeous ladies [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Thank u for being so amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







atomic110 said:


> Likewise... I'm having so much fun with all of u! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



With you all fabulous and amazing friends, this thread is my energy drink everyday!! [emoji479][emoji479][emoji480](the bottle is for PrestigeH's kindie rodeos!!!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> With you all fabulous and amazing friends, this thread is my energy drink everyday!! [emoji479][emoji479][emoji480](the bottle is for PrestigeH's kindie rodeos!!!)




Hahahaha!!! Oh I wish we could all meet in person and hang out! I swear that would be the most fun get together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!! Oh I wish we could all meet in person and hang out! I swear that would be the most fun get together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]




Awwww I would so love that!! Let's keep the thoughts in mind. You never know what future brings us! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww I would so love that!! Let's keep the thoughts in mind. You never know what future brings us! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




Fingers crossed!!! That would be my dream 
[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!! Oh I wish we could all meet in person and hang out! I swear that would be the most fun get together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]







Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww I would so love that!! Let's keep the thoughts in mind. You never know what future brings us! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



This is a great idea! I bet this is will be e most look forward H rendezvous!! A best time to discuss how to split e rodeossss among us... lol... 
Er.. I sort of sensed * PrestigeH * is fainted now.. &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> This is a great idea! I bet this is will be e most look forward H rendezvous!! A best time to discuss how to split e rodeossss among us... lol...
> Er.. I sort of sensed * PrestigeH * is fainted now.. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




He is asleep now and having nightmare I'm sure!! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Whispercrest

atomic110 said:


> This is a great idea! I bet this is will be e most look forward H rendezvous!! A best time to discuss how to split e rodeossss among us... lol...
> Er.. I sort of sensed * PrestigeH * is fainted now.. &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


Oh nooooooo Can't rendezvous with you lovely ladies... not at 500 posts and don't have a rodeo yet


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!! Oh I wish we could all meet in person and hang out! I swear that would be the most fun get together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]





Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww I would so love that!! Let's keep the thoughts in mind. You never know what future brings us! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;





atomic110 said:


> This is a great idea! I bet this is will be e most look forward H rendezvous!! A best time to discuss how to split e rodeossss among us... lol...
> Er.. I sort of sensed * PrestigeH * is fainted now.. &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;




I thought about that. Meeting in person would be so nice.


----------



## Blingaddict

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857




Everything is perfect Kat.Lee!! Head to toe [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Blingaddict

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071




Gorgeous bag periogirl and the fur [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Blingaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]




Your Constance is amazing [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] lovely lovely bag


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> This is a great idea! I bet this is will be e most look forward H rendezvous!! A best time to discuss how to split e rodeossss among us... lol...
> Er.. I sort of sensed * PrestigeH * is fainted now.. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]







Kat.Lee said:


> He is asleep now and having nightmare I'm sure!! [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]







Rami00 said:


> I thought about that. Meeting in person would be so nice.




Omg!!! Poor PrestigeH when he sleeps we plot against him and when he is awake we still plot against him [emoji23][emoji23]

Rami wouldn't that be super? Hoping one day it becomes true [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Blingaddict said:


> Your Constance is amazing [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] lovely lovely bag




Thank u so much Blingaddict [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Poor PrestigeH when he sleeps we plot against him and when he is awake we still plot against him [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Rami wouldn't that be super? Hoping one day it becomes true [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



It sucks for him that he is not in the same time zone as us :lolots:  So evil I know!

I'd love to meet you all one day IN PERSON. It would be so much fun.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> It sucks for him that he is not in the same time zone as us :lolots:  So evil I know!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to meet you all one day IN PERSON. It would be so much fun.




Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] DITTO!!


----------



## HummingBird1

Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today. 
Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia. 
Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X


----------



## eternallove4bag

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today.
> Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia.
> Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X
> View attachment 3204516




Gorgeous!! Love ZP and ur Gold B is TDF!!! Beautiful!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.




wow, really gorgeous!!


----------



## MSO13

Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071



Gorgeous sillhouette.  Love the Halzan!!


----------



## Whispercrest

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588


Love the bag and love the shawl


----------



## PrestigeH

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today.
> Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia.
> Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X
> View attachment 3204516




So beautiful. Love everything. May I know what size is the scarf? Sorry as I rarely buy scarfs. Nice


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588




Well matched MrsOwen. Etain is so nice. Thank u for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#128578;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bbbarbbb

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588


LOVE this!!!


----------



## bbbarbbb

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today.
> Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia.
> Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X
> View attachment 3204516


Amazing how the Gold B goes so well with all the cool colors in this vignette!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588




Everything so perfectly matched! You look fabulous!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today.
> Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia.
> Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X
> View attachment 3204516




Beautiful pieces you have here!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#128578;
> View attachment 3204753



Glad to see your new baby's first debut. Love it and your perfectly matched bracelet and the rodeo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]! Enjoy your beautiful sunny Friday PrestigeH!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Glad to see your new baby's first debut. Love it and your perfectly matched bracelet and the rodeo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]! Enjoy your beautiful sunny Friday PrestigeH!!




Morning Kat. Thank u. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today.
> Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia.
> Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X
> View attachment 3204516



Lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588



Beautiful match to your Kelly. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#55357;&#56898;
> View attachment 3204753



You're branching out. Trying to distract us from your rodeos I see. Well....it's working! I love this raisin Victoria. Gorgeous color!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today &#128512;
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet



This is a picture of grace and elegance. You, your outfit and the background are just lovely.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]



Wonderful to see you with your beautiful C! Very happy for you, eternal. You deserve this baby!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> You're branching out. Trying to distract us from your rodeos I see. Well....it's working! I love this raisin Victoria. Gorgeous color!




Sheesh Moirai. Please don't say out. [emoji3][emoji12] Thank u Moirai. Raisin is a nice colour. I love it too.


----------



## Moirai

LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.



Your Constance is a beauty, and so is your ring. Congrats!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Sheesh Moirai. Please don't say out. [emoji3][emoji12] Thank u Moirai. Raisin is a nice colour. I love it too.



I see you guys are having loads of fun while I'm working... poor PH


----------



## Moirai

susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?



Congrats! Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071



Beautiful elegant outfit. Love your mink, looks lovely on you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> I see you guys are having loads of fun while I'm working... poor PH




Yes join us. Or rather join me. [emoji48][emoji317]


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588




Oh this TT and K look spectacular together!  I can see why you wanted to get right to it with this shawl...gorgeous Mrs O!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#128578;
> View attachment 3204753




Prestige H, what a gem...is that a raisin victoria I spy with my little eye...oh I hope there is room in you H wonderland for me!  Looks lovely and thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Prestige H, what a gem...is that a raisin victoria I spy with my little eye...oh I hope there is room in you H wonderland for me!  Looks lovely and thanks for sharing!




Thank you LaenaLovely. Yes that is a raisin Victoria. U r sharp. Come join me in H wonderland. You are definitely welcome. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

:





PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#55357;&#56898;
> View attachment 3204753



Rodeo on your arm and on your bag. Huh?! I am just kidding  we love teasing you. 

Gorgeous shot. Have wonderful day.


----------



## Moirai

My outfit today.


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.



Love your outfit morai. Your coat is stunning and that Kelly


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> :
> 
> Rodeo on your arm and on your bag. Huh?! I am just kidding  we love teasing you.
> 
> Gorgeous shot. Have wonderful day.




Yes I love u my queen. [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.




That's so beautiful. Moirai how did u do that to blur out the background. So cool.


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Love your outfit morai. Your coat is stunning and that Kelly



Thank you, Rami! You're very sweet :kiss:


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> That's so beautiful. Moirai how did u do that to blur out the background. So cool.



Thank you for your kind compliment, PH. I have an app on my Ipad that allows me to blur the background. I'm using my kid's closet mirror. Trying to hide the messy background


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Thank you for your kind compliment, PH. I have an app on my Ipad that allows me to blur the background. I'm using my kid's closet mirror. Trying to hide the messy background




Thank you for sharing. It is a nice feature.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.




Spot on!  You look fabulous Moirai!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071



Dashing look periogirl! Love that fur!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144



Congrats PrestigeH! It is fab! Raisin is gorgeous!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Congrats PrestigeH! It is fab! Raisin is gorgeous!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?



Congrats! It is beautiful! Looks like gold on my screen)


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]



Very classy look!!! eternallove4bag, I'm in love with your C!


----------



## ari

LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.



Absolutely fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today &#128512;
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet



Bobmops, your look like a princess! Congrats on the H goodies!


----------



## ari

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today.
> Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia.
> Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X
> View attachment 3204516



Oh, congrats! Love everything!!!


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588


Very cool look!


----------



## ari

Yesterday was busy, going at work


----------



## ari

Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work







ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so




U look fabulous in both. Different looks but u rock them. Your fashion style is so cool.


----------



## loves

I'll catch up on this thread after I post this action pic.

Hermes is very much in the background because (I love my breakfasts) but it is a shawl I just found not too long ago and have been searching for years for - belles du mexique - in the c/w I wanted!

https://www.instagram.com/p/-27iHoPNSr/


----------



## susiana

ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work










ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so



You rock both the bag so well ari...


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> I'll catch up on this thread after I post this action pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes is very much in the background because (I love my breakfasts) but it is a shawl I just found not too long ago and have been searching for years for - belles du mexique - in the c/w I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-27iHoPNSr/




Thank you Loves for this post. Ur breakfast is so healthy and tasty.


----------



## susiana

This thread is really moving so fast, I can't manage my time for keeping up.
Thank you ladies for all the comment on my Birkin 30 Camel/Gold.

Will try bababebi...

Btw, I took her out today for a quick errand....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.




I've been waiting for your action shot and I know that it will be stunting. Now you prove that you never fail. Love your whole outfit and needless to say your gorgeous K. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> This thread is really moving so fast, I can't manage my time for keeping up.
> Thank you ladies for all the comment on my Birkin 30 Camel/Gold.
> 
> Will try bababebi...
> 
> Btw, I took her out today for a quick errand....




What a beautiful look of you and your B!


----------



## HummingBird1

PrestigeH said:


> So beautiful. Love everything. May I know what size is the scarf? Sorry as I rarely buy scarfs. Nice




Thank you PrestigeH. You are so sweet. My PZ scarf is 90cm. I love your look today too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> I'll catch up on this thread after I post this action pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes is very much in the background because (I love my breakfasts) but it is a shawl I just found not too long ago and have been searching for years for - belles du mexique - in the c/w I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-27iHoPNSr/




You are such a food stylist/artist which is my most favourite thread of all on TPF. Love the shawl, especially when one that comes through a hard way! Congrats loves v


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work







ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so




You always look stunning no matter in what style!! Love them ari.


----------



## PrestigeH

susiana said:


> This thread is really moving so fast, I can't manage my time for keeping up.
> Thank you ladies for all the comment on my Birkin 30 Camel/Gold.
> 
> Will try bababebi...
> 
> Btw, I took her out today for a quick errand....




Great buy. This bag is gorgeous with this leather and colour.


----------



## PrestigeH

HummingBird1 said:


> Thank you PrestigeH. You are so sweet. My PZ scarf is 90cm. I love your look today too!




Thank you HummingBird [emoji3].


----------



## loves

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Loves for this post. Ur breakfast is so healthy and tasty.



 thank you Prestige H xoxo



Kat.Lee said:


> You are such a food stylist/artist which is my most favourite thread of all on TPF. Love the shawl, especially when one that comes through a hard way! Congrats loves v



thank you dear kat, you are too kind! it was a long time waiting for that one



susiana said:


> This thread is really moving so fast, I can't manage my time for keeping up.
> Thank you ladies for all the comment on my Birkin 30 Camel/Gold.
> 
> Will try bababebi...
> 
> Btw, I took her out today for a quick errand....



it's lovely to see an action shot of this beauty, you look great



ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so



love love the balcons? enamel, love the outfit



ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work



you look like a princess here, love it



Moirai said:


> My outfit today.



simple but beautiful, love your black kelly and boots



MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588



i love this combo, so chic

​


LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.



very rare and beautiful find, congrats



susiana said:


> Got this second hand B30 from ebay japan. The stamp is A in a square, anybody know the color name?



vache natural? definitely not box since it has the embossed stamp. it is gorgeous congrats



PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144


gorgeous! raisin is a gorgeous colour, very much a HG years ago and still is.



periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071



i need a halzan in my life, you look lovely with yours



PrestigeH said:


> Got to bring this little fellow home. [emoji12][emoji317]
> View attachment 3204065



aughhh!!! congratulations, i guess i will see it further down this thread but congratulations again



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857



you make me want to insert an expletive before the word stunning 
you look ******** stunning here kat.lee 



ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577



pretty and don't be nervous, H makes good sturdy bags 



rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac



mousselines are just so ethereal



socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.



happy first post! you look fabulous, great smile and a beautiful silk scarf makes a pretty picture



Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102



major congratulations it is beautiful



Bobmops said:


> Small bit of action for Galop ring ), horsy going to office &#55357;&#56876;
> ( hope I'm not posting too much &#55357;&#56837



another beautiful pic, loving the pearls too



periogirl28 said:


> Black Box Birkin in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3203095



love this black beauty!



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027



love all your pics prestigeH, so stylish



Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Prestige H ! I was +5 C , today -2 C
> Had to wrap myself in Branderbourgds )



gorgeous bobmops, love it babushka style but can never carry it off so it's great seeing it on you


----------



## HummingBird1

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!! Love ZP and ur Gold B is TDF!!! Beautiful!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







bbbarbbb said:


> Amazing how the Gold B goes so well with all the cool colors in this vignette!







Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful pieces you have here!!







Moirai said:


> Lovely! Thanks for sharing!







ari said:


> Oh, congrats! Love everything!!!




Thank you! Have a great day! [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.



So chic!  Lovely.


----------



## Whispercrest

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#128578;
> View attachment 3204753


&#9995; High 5 &#9995; for Friday &#9995;

&#128052;&#128052;&#128052; Love the &#128052; bracelet love the &#128052; rodeo and love the Raisin Vicky &#128052;&#128052;&#128052;

Have a Good Friday Everyone !


----------



## PrestigeH

Whispercrest said:


> [emoji113] High 5 [emoji113] for Friday [emoji113]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] Love the [emoji206] bracelet love the [emoji206] rodeo and love the Raisin Vicky [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Good Friday Everyone !




Thank you Whispercrest. High 5 to you too.


----------



## Whispercrest

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.


Lovely K boots & coat
Have a good Friday &#9995;


----------



## Whispercrest

ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so


Love both looks and especially love that wee purse &#128092;&#128092;


----------



## Love_Couture

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.




You look gorgeous. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> What a shopping your closet coup!   Agreed that some of the best items are from the past...the quality has really gone down over the recent years.



Thank you LaenaLovely, I should do this more often! I agree on the quality ((


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> U look fabulous in both. Different looks but u rock them. Your fashion style is so cool.



Thank you for your kind compliment PrestigeH!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> This is a picture of grace and elegance. You, your outfit and the background are just lovely.



Thank you ,Moirai &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## thyme

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.



Classy!


----------



## ari

loves said:


> I'll catch up on this thread after I post this action pic.
> 
> Hermes is very much in the background because (I love my breakfasts) but it is a shawl I just found not too long ago and have been searching for years for - belles du mexique - in the c/w I wanted!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-27iHoPNSr/


Delicious photo)))


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> thank you Prestige H xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear kat, you are too kind! it was a long time waiting for that one
> 
> 
> 
> it's lovely to see an action shot of this beauty, you look great
> 
> 
> 
> love love the balcons? enamel, love the outfit
> 
> 
> 
> you look like a princess here, love it
> 
> 
> 
> simple but beautiful, love your black kelly and boots
> 
> 
> 
> i love this combo, so chic
> 
> ​
> very rare and beautiful find, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> vache natural? definitely not box since it has the embossed stamp. it is gorgeous congrats
> 
> 
> gorgeous! raisin is a gorgeous colour, very much a HG years ago and still is.
> 
> 
> 
> i need a halzan in my life, you look lovely with yours
> 
> 
> 
> aughhh!!! congratulations, i guess i will see it further down this thread but congratulations again
> 
> 
> 
> you make me want to insert an expletive before the word stunning
> you look ******** stunning here kat.lee
> 
> 
> 
> pretty and don't be nervous, H makes good sturdy bags
> 
> 
> 
> mousselines are just so ethereal
> 
> 
> 
> happy first post! you look fabulous, great smile and a beautiful silk scarf makes a pretty picture
> 
> 
> 
> major congratulations it is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> another beautiful pic, loving the pearls too
> 
> 
> 
> love this black beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> love all your pics prestigeH, so stylish
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous bobmops, love it babushka style but can never carry it off so it's great seeing it on you



You are so sweet , loves &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## ari

JE2824 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!!



Oh, thank you, that was a great summer vacation day!


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so



Fabulous outfits ari!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Bobmops, your look like a princess! Congrats on the H goodies!



You are funny and sweet ,Ari ! 
Love your coat and evening outfit &#128148;


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.



Beautiful outfit Moirai!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> You are funny and sweet ,Ari !
> Love your coat and evening outfit &#128148;



Thank you Bobmops)))


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> Fabulous outfits ari!



Thank you chincac!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> You always look stunning no matter in what style!! Love them ari.



Thank you dear KAT!


----------



## ari

Whispercrest said:


> Love both looks and especially love that wee purse &#128092;&#128092;



Thank you Whispercrest!


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> Gorgeous sillhouette.  Love the Halzan!!





Moirai said:


> Beautiful elegant outfit. Love your mink, looks lovely on you.





ari said:


> Dashing look periogirl! Love that fur!



Thank you darling ladies!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.



How elegant is this, love the coat, the bag and the whole look!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588



Another knockout look! Beautifully matched!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.



Love the coat and K&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work





ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so



2 perfect and simply appropriate looks, tres chic!


----------



## Bobmops

susiana said:


> This thread is really moving so fast, I can't manage my time for keeping up.
> Thank you ladies for all the comment on my Birkin 30 Camel/Gold.
> 
> Will try bababebi...
> 
> Btw, I took her out today for a quick errand....



Beautiful ! Congratulations to a bag &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

susiana said:


> This thread is really moving so fast, I can't manage my time for keeping up.
> Thank you ladies for all the comment on my Birkin 30 Camel/Gold.
> 
> Will try bababebi...
> 
> Btw, I took her out today for a quick errand....



Super pretty.  Your bag looks like Vache Naturelle to me but do ask the experts here. Congrats again!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .



you are always sooo elegant!


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588


Looks great , MrsOwen &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> 2 perfect and simply appropriate looks, tres chic!



Thank you periogirl!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#128578;
> View attachment 3204753



We are twins on horsy bracelet, yeeeeyyyy&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;
Great paring as always &#128525;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#128578;
> View attachment 3204753



A lovely colorful Friday to you! I do like Raisin a lot. Glad this colour is back again!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> We are twins on horsy bracelet, yeeeeyyyy[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> Great paring as always [emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> A lovely colorful Friday to you! I do like Raisin a lot. Glad this colour is back again!




Thank you Periogirl. Yes I love this colour.


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> I'll catch up on this thread after I post this action pic.
> 
> Hermes is very much in the background because (I love my breakfasts) but it is a shawl I just found not too long ago and have been searching for years for - belles du mexique - in the c/w I wanted!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-27iHoPNSr/



Your breakfast in bed is always so healthy and delicious. That's a super rare cw of Belles which I don't see it often. Many congrats and hugs!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> you are always sooo elegant!



This coming from a lady with fabulous style and taste! (And bags!)  Thanks dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#128578;
> View attachment 3204753



fab look *PrestigeH*!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> fab look *PrestigeH*!




Thank you Ari. [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## Baglover121

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.




Love this


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#128578;
> View attachment 3204753




Ooooooh!!! I want EVERYTHING in this pic[emoji7][emoji7]... The raisin Victoria, the bracelet, the gorgeous rodeo... Look what u have done!!! Now I am craving a Victoria too[emoji16][emoji16]... Ur fab shots make my day PrestigeH!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh!!! I want EVERYTHING in this pic[emoji7][emoji7]... The raisin Victoria, the bracelet, the gorgeous rodeo... Look what u have done!!! Now I am craving a Victoria too[emoji16][emoji16]... Ur fab shots make my day PrestigeH!!




Let's exchange ur Constance and Victoria. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588



Wow Mrs. Owen I always drool over ur gorgeous etain K and I love ur beautiful TT CW too!!! Ur DH has great taste!!! Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Moirai said:


> My outfit today.



Oh Moirai!!! U look STUNNING!!! Head to toe!!! What an amazing CLASSY look!!! Huge fan[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work







ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so



ari from day to night u look FABULOUS!!! U just have that art of looking so put together and gorgeous always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



susiana said:


> This thread is really moving so fast, I can't manage my time for keeping up.
> Thank you ladies for all the comment on my Birkin 30 Camel/Gold.
> 
> Will try bababebi...
> 
> Btw, I took her out today for a quick errand....




U look so pretty susiana! Love ur skirt and of course ur B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Let's exchange ur Constance and Victoria. [emoji12][emoji317]




Hehehe! Not so fast!!! Now rodeos and C we can think about [emoji12]


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow Mrs. Owen I always drool over ur gorgeous etain K and I love ur beautiful TT CW too!!! Ur DH has great taste!!! Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Moirai!!! U look STUNNING!!! Head to toe!!! What an amazing CLASSY look!!! Huge fan[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ari from day to night u look FABULOUS!!! U just have that art of looking so put together and gorgeous always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U look so pretty susiana! Love ur skirt and of course ur B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


*eternallove* Thank you! you are so kind!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
	

		
			
		

		
	




C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!


----------



## atomic110

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today.
> Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia.
> Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X
> View attachment 3204516


Great shot! Look like H poster! Love everything






MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588


Happy birthday! U look beautiful with ur Tyger and K! All r so matching


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a wonderful Friday. TGIF[emoji3][emoji1][emoji4]&#128578;
> View attachment 3204753



Wahoo... u r bringing ur new lover out in action together with all the goodies! And of course e rodeo too!

Inspired by u, I am also taking a 'hand bag' shot... haha... I hardly wear any branded bracelet nowaday since I'm addicted to Crystal stone accessories only. But today decided to bring my all time favorite CDC out for a Friday night fever &#128516;


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> My outfit today.


Looking pretty! Very ladylike &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work







ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so



U nailed it! Regardless it is black or white outfits


----------



## atomic110

susiana said:


> This thread is really moving so fast, I can't manage my time for keeping up.
> Thank you ladies for all the comment on my Birkin 30 Camel/Gold.
> 
> Will try bababebi...
> 
> Btw, I took her out today for a quick errand....



Great to see u in action with ur beautiful B30. Yes, let us know what leather it is, so  beautiful


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!



My dear, I'm drooling over ur black C now.. loving it! 
Now I'm escaping ban island because SA just messaged me that my Kelly belt has arrived! Keke...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!



eternallove, looking gorgeous!!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!



Wow! You look amazing my friend! That bag was made for you &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Wahoo... u r bringing ur new lover out in action together with all the goodies! And of course e rodeo too!
> 
> Inspired by u, I am also taking a 'hand bag' shot... haha... I hardly wear any branded bracelet nowaday since I'm addicted to Crystal stone accessories only. But today decided to bring my all time favorite CDC out for a Friday night fever &#128516;



Beautiful! You have some amazing eye goodies &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Wahoo... u r bringing ur new lover out in action together with all the goodies! And of course e rodeo too!
> 
> Inspired by u, I am also taking a 'hand bag' shot... haha... I hardly wear any branded bracelet nowaday since I'm addicted to Crystal stone accessories only. But today decided to bring my all time favorite CDC out for a Friday night fever [emoji1]




How lovely are these goodies! Please share with us more, with or without the awesome sofa! [emoji8][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!




Our shawl [emoji146], I bow to you!! Absolutely gorgeous. Love your new cloud 9 baby C!! Another day at work with fabulous style! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> you make me want to insert an expletive before the word stunning
> you look ******** stunning here kat.lee



Thank you so much dear loves. You are funny! [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Wahoo... u r bringing ur new lover out in action together with all the goodies! And of course e rodeo too!
> 
> Inspired by u, I am also taking a 'hand bag' shot... haha... I hardly wear any branded bracelet nowaday since I'm addicted to Crystal stone accessories only. But today decided to bring my all time favorite CDC out for a Friday night fever [emoji1]




Omg!! What a fab shot atomic110!!! Love the gorgeous bag, arm candy, rodeo [emoji28]... EVERYTHING!!! Have u secretly been training with PrestigeH my dear!!! U guys r totally inspiring me!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful! You have some amazing eye goodies &#128079;&#128079;



Thanks *Bobmops *... I enjoy eyeing ur goodies too &#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> How lovely are these goodies! Please share with us more, with or without the awesome sofa! [emoji8][emoji16]



Hahaha, my sofa play a important role in these actions


----------



## eternallove4bag

Honestly I have the most AMAZING friends on TPF!! Thankful for each one of u in my life!!! U light up my world with ur beautiful encouraging words every single day and if I haven't already told u all...I LOVE U ALL[emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Wonderful to see you with your beautiful C! Very happy for you, eternal. You deserve this baby!



Thank u so much Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u totally inspire me!!! I just saw ur stunning shot! Pls pls consider posting everyday!!!



ari said:


> Very classy look!!! eternallove4bag, I'm in love with your C!



Thank u so much ari[emoji8][emoji8] so am I [emoji3][emoji3] and I totally love ur bag collection!!



atomic110 said:


> My dear, I'm drooling over ur black C now.. loving it!
> Now I'm escaping ban island because SA just messaged me that my Kelly belt has arrived! Keke...



Thank u so much atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!! OMG!! Can't wait to see the beauty u r getting!!! Yay!! Bring it home my friend! Want to see ur mod shots in it!!



ari said:


> eternallove, looking gorgeous!!



Thank u dear ari!!! I adore ur mod shots always! So stylish and always on point [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Wow! You look amazing my friend! That bag was made for you [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank u my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8].. Still haven't got over ur gorgeous shot in that out of this world skirt!!! U r totally a princess my dear!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Our shawl [emoji146], I bow to you!! Absolutely gorgeous. Love your new cloud 9 baby C!! Another day at work with fabulous style! [emoji8][emoji8]



Oh Kat!!! Where do I start with u my amazing beautiful gorgeous friend!!! Thank u so much for being so awesome always and so encouraging! I am so blessed to have u all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8] :HUGS:


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!




U go girl. U definitely rock. So amazing.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wahoo... u r bringing ur new lover out in action together with all the goodies! And of course e rodeo too!
> 
> Inspired by u, I am also taking a 'hand bag' shot... haha... I hardly wear any branded bracelet nowaday since I'm addicted to Crystal stone accessories only. But today decided to bring my all time favorite CDC out for a Friday night fever [emoji1]




What a stunning shot. Everything looks great. Am honoured to be ur twin bag. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U go girl. U definitely rock. So amazing.




My dear friend!!! Ur fab shots in the morning give me a jump start to my day!!! Thank u for being this amazing always and ur kind words always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! What a fab shot atomic110!!! Love the gorgeous bag, arm candy, rodeo [emoji28]... EVERYTHING!!! Have u secretly been training with PrestigeH my dear!!! U guys r totally inspiring me!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Haha, I've been secretly follow behind *PrestigeH* and copy him.. lol


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Honestly I have the most AMAZING friends on TPF!! Thankful for each one of u in my life!!! U light up my world with ur beautiful encouraging words every single day and if I haven't already told u all...I LOVE U ALL[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Thank u so much atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!! OMG!! Can't wait to see the beauty u r getting!!! Yay!! Bring it home my friend! Want to see ur mod shots in it!!


U such a sweetheart my dear * eternallove4bag *. So glad to find you all in TPF...
No luck in getting a rodeo this round  but found a duo Carmen, so bringing it home together with Kelly belt... super happy TGIF!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, I've been secretly follow behind *PrestigeH* and copy him.. lol




To be honest she is my teacher. She taught me all these. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> To be honest she is my teacher. She taught me all these. [emoji3]


Oh ya, u forgot to pay this month tuition fees... remember, I only accept rodeossss... lol


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Oh ya, u forgot to pay this month tuition fees... remember, I only accept rodeossss... lol




I did pay. Better than rodeo. Your Ghillies. U forgot. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> To be honest she is my teacher. She taught me all these. [emoji3]







atomic110 said:


> Oh ya, u forgot to pay this month tuition fees... remember, I only accept rodeossss... lol







PrestigeH said:


> I did pay. Better than rodeo. Your Ghillies. U forgot. [emoji12][emoji317]




Oh you guys are hilarious!!! L O L. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh you guys are hilarious!!! L O L. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Kat u r our leader. U taught us all well. [emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Kat u r our leader. U taught us all well. [emoji16]



&#128517;&#128517;Is that why Kat have all e stunning H? How much tuition fees u paid? Lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> U such a sweetheart my dear * eternallove4bag *. So glad to find you all in TPF...
> No luck in getting a rodeo this round  but found a duo Carmen, so bringing it home together with Kelly belt... super happy TGIF!




Yay!!!! I have actually been thinking about getting a duo Carmen too!! No rodeos in sight for me either [emoji17].... Well will just have to consider PrestigeH's rodeos as ours now [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, I've been secretly follow behind *PrestigeH* and copy him.. lol







PrestigeH said:


> To be honest she is my teacher. She taught me all these. [emoji3]







atomic110 said:


> Oh ya, u forgot to pay this month tuition fees... remember, I only accept rodeossss... lol







Kat.Lee said:


> Oh you guys are hilarious!!! L O L. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Omg!! Why do I have to work when I can spend all this time having fun with u guys[emoji30][emoji30]...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [emoji28][emoji28]Is that why Kat have all e stunning H? How much tuition fees u paid? Lol




[emoji31][emoji30][emoji31][emoji30]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Why do I have to work when I can spend all this time having fun with u guys[emoji30][emoji30]...




Stop everything. Go to the security and show the bag and he will let u leave. Go shopping is the best at this time. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Stop everything. Go to the security and show the bag and he will let u leave. Go shopping is the best at this time. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]




Hahaha!!!! Can't wait to get out and go shopping again!! Enabler!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [emoji28][emoji28]Is that why Kat have all e stunning H? How much tuition fees u paid? Lol




Atomic are we in the same fine city? Are we? [emoji12]&#129299;


----------



## temps

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today.
> Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia.
> Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X
> View attachment 3204516




Love the pop pink color of your scarf matched with gorgeous neutral color B!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Wahoo... u r bringing ur new lover out in action together with all the goodies! And of course e rodeo too!
> 
> Inspired by u, I am also taking a 'hand bag' shot... haha... I hardly wear any branded bracelet nowaday since I'm addicted to Crystal stone accessories only. But today decided to bring my all time favorite CDC out for a Friday night fever &#128516;



Gorgeous picture!


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!




It's so nice to rush to work with your C!  Happy Friday eternallove4bag!  Looking great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Atomic are we in the same fine city? Are we? [emoji12]&#129299;



Living in Sin city my dear... lol


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Living in Sin city my dear... lol




Yeah that's mean I can have the sofa. Lol


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work




Oh Ari !  Black white and (h red? Rc?) all over!  I adore this look. Beautiful outfit for a beautiful lady!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Yeah that's mean I can have the sofa. Lol



Ya.. sofa 's corner... lol...


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!



Very very beautiful.  I can't get my eyes off your black gold C!


----------



## ChanelCamellia

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!




Fabulous! Love everything!


----------



## ChanelCamellia

ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so


 
Wow! Very chic!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!



Omg, i love, love this outfit!  Comfortable and beautiful!


----------



## HummingBird1

temps said:


> Love the pop pink color of your scarf matched with gorgeous neutral color B!







Thank you!


----------



## HummingBird1

atomic110 said:


> Great shot! Look like H poster! Love everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! U look beautiful with ur Tyger and K! All r so matching




Thank you atomic110!


----------



## HummingBird1

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!




So stylish and well put together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> It's so nice to rush to work with your C!  Happy Friday eternallove4bag!  Looking great!



Hehehe! Thank u so much HGT! It was kinda nice to take this baby to work today[emoji8][emoji8]



Love_Couture said:


> Very very beautiful.  I can't get my eyes off your black gold C!



Ur too sweet my dear Love_Couture[emoji8][emoji8] thank u so much 



ChanelCamellia said:


> Fabulous! Love everything!



Thank u so much ChanelCamellia 



weibandy said:


> Omg, i love, love this outfit!  Comfortable and beautiful!




Thank u so much weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

HummingBird1 said:


> So stylish and well put together!




Thank u so much HummingBird1


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!



WOW!!!!!! I am stunned by this pic, you look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the whole outfit, and that BAG is a piece of art, congrats my friend!  You wear it soooooo well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> WOW!!!!!! I am stunned by this pic, you look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the whole outfit, and that BAG is a piece of art, congrats my friend!  You wear it soooooo well.




Oh my darling friend!! Can I say I am overjoyed to have u on the H forum[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] as always so sweet!! Thank u so much Dira[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> super pretty.  Your bag looks like vache naturelle to me but do ask the experts here. Congrats again!




+1


----------



## Kyokei

My Hermes scarf and clic H in action today at a cafe.


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and clic H in action today at a cafe.



Yeeey !! Very cool !


----------



## Kyokei

Bobmops said:


> Yeeey !! Very cool !



Thank you!

Unrelated, but I love your avatar.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and clic H in action today at a cafe.




What a beautiful picture you make Kyokei against your beautiful Christmas tree[emoji7][emoji7]...you look so chic and fabulous in your black ensemble and scarf[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful picture you make Kyokei against your beautiful Christmas tree[emoji7][emoji7]...you look so chic and fabulous in your black ensemble and scarf[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you very much!! It is actually a tree in a cafe; I am terrible with decorations myself.


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Unrelated, but I love your avatar.



Thank you , you are very kind I love him too ))


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Thank you very much!! It is actually a tree in a cafe; I am terrible with decorations myself.




Wow!!! Such a beautiful cafe!! I would want to totally hang out here! Looks super cozy and comfy[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

ChanelCamellia said:


> Wow! Very chic!



Thank you ChanelCamellia!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh Ari !  Black white and (h red? Rc?) all over!  I adore this look. Beautiful outfit for a beautiful lady!



Very sweet compliment, thank you LaenaLovely!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh Ari !  Black white and (h red? Rc?) all over!  I adore this look. Beautiful outfit for a beautiful lady!



Sorry, it is rouge garance,


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and clic H in action today at a cafe.



Lovely picture! Cool outfit!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and clic H in action today at a cafe.




Nice post Kyokei. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kyokei

ari said:


> Lovely picture! Cool outfit!





PrestigeH said:


> Nice post Kyokei. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you both!


----------



## meyan




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> Spot on!  You look fabulous Moirai!



Thank you, Laena, for being so nice! Looking forward to your fabulous shot. 



Kat.Lee said:


> I've been waiting for your action shot and I know that it will be stunting. Now you prove that you never fail. Love your whole outfit and needless to say your gorgeous K. [emoji8]



Awww, not only are you super stylish and beautiful, but also very kind. Thank you, Kat, much appreciated.



weibandy said:


> So chic!  Lovely.



Thank you, weibandy, for being so kind.



Whispercrest said:


> Lovely K boots & coat
> Have a good Friday &#9995;



Thank you, Whispercrest! Hope you had a great day too.



Love_Couture said:


> You look gorgeous. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;



You are very sweet! Thank you, Love_Couture!



chincac said:


> Classy!



Thank you, chincac! I remember mod pics of your gorgeous bags. Please share with us when you can. Would love to see them.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Beautiful outfit Moirai!



Thank you, ari!



ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work





ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so



Love both outfits! You always look classy and beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> simple but beautiful, love your black kelly and boots
> 
> Thank you, loves!
> 
> 
> 
> loves said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll catch up on this thread after I post this action pic.
> 
> Hermes is very much in the background because (I love my breakfasts) but it is a shawl I just found not too long ago and have been searching for years for - belles du mexique - in the c/w I wanted!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-27iHoPNSr/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks delicious and healthy, can't go wrong with that. The shawl covering the bear is cute. You breakfast pics are always so pretty.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> How elegant is this, love the coat, the bag and the whole look!



Thank you for being so kind, periogirl. Your posts are always beautiful and elegant.



Bobmops said:


> Love the coat and K&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you, Bobmops! Looking forward to your next pic with your pup 



Baglover121 said:


> Love this



Thank you, Baglover, for your kind comment! Have a great night.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!



Love this outfit, everything is beautifully matched! You look gorgeous in these colors!




eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Moirai!!! U look STUNNING!!! Head to toe!!! What an amazing CLASSY look!!! Huge fan[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, eternal! You are always very kind and supportive!


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Wahoo... u r bringing ur new lover out in action together with all the goodies! And of course e rodeo too!
> 
> Inspired by u, I am also taking a 'hand bag' shot... haha... I hardly wear any branded bracelet nowaday since I'm addicted to Crystal stone accessories only. But today decided to bring my all time favorite CDC out for a Friday night fever &#128516;



Beautiful bag, rodeo, bracelets, and hand! Which scarf is that? Has a rodeo on it?



atomic110 said:


> Looking pretty! Very ladylike &#128522;



Thanks, atomic!


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and clic H in action today at a cafe.



Looking fabulous, Kyokei! Is this the scarf from Japanese artist or theme?


----------



## Moirai

meyan said:


> View attachment 3205782



Love your Evie! Thanks for sharing! Hope to see more.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Looking fabulous, Kyokei! Is this the scarf from Japanese artist or theme?



Yes, this is the one by Natsuno Hidaka! I'm glad my SA showed this to me because it is easily one of my favorites now.


----------



## PrestigeH

meyan said:


> View attachment 3205782




Thank you for sharing Meyan. Love the bag.


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Thank you, ari!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love both outfits! You always look classy and beautiful.



Thank you dear Moirai!


----------



## thyme

Moirai said:


> Thank you, chincac! I remember mod pics of your gorgeous bags. Please share with us when you can. Would love to see them.



Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!



Super elegant, I love this look!


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and clic H in action today at a cafe.


Looking cool 





meyan said:


> View attachment 3205782


going out with Evie ? Enjoy ~




chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!


U Look fabulous too! Ur bag, scarf, and shoes r beautiful


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Beautiful bag, rodeo, bracelets, and hand! Which scarf is that? Has a rodeo on it?
> 
> Thanks, atomic!



Thanks * Moirai*, the scarf name is Brides et Gris-Gris, very beautiful design


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!




Wow that's one gorgeous bag. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!



Thank you, chincac Your B is stunning! Love this chic look, Chanel jacket, and Valentino.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Thanks * Moirai*, the scarf name is Brides et Gris-Gris, very beautiful design



Thanks, atomic! It is beautiful. I do remember seeing it but never noticed the rodeo. PrestigeH (are you listening) needs to add this to his collection...more for us to raid


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Thanks, atomic! It is beautiful. I do remember seeing it but never noticed the rodeo. PrestigeH (are you listening) needs to add this to his collection...more for us to raid




[emoji3] Hi hi yes I am listening. Yes I saw the rodeo. Atomic thank u so much. [emoji12][emoji317] Just to share my SA called me to go down to store to do a SO. Just completed. So tired now but excited. [emoji12][emoji317] Yeahhhhh


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji3] Hi hi yes I am listening. Yes I saw the rodeo. Atomic thank u so much. [emoji12][emoji317] Just to share my SA called me to go down to store to do a SO. Just completed. So tired now but excited. [emoji12][emoji317] Yeahhhhh



Yeah!!! Congrats, PH! Is it a gigantic rodeo?  All kidding aside, I'm very happy for you. Will you share with us your order or do we wait for your reveal?


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Yeah!!! Congrats, PH! Is it a gigantic rodeo?  All kidding aside, I'm very happy for you. Will you share with us your order or do we wait for your reveal?




Thank you Moirai. U r so sweet. Not sure if the order will be through because it is my first time. Fingers crossed. Definitely will reveal when I get lucky. Now I can only pray. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji3] Hi hi yes I am listening. Yes I saw the rodeo. Atomic thank u so much. [emoji12][emoji317] Just to share my SA called me to go down to store to do a SO. Just completed. So tired now but excited. [emoji12][emoji317] Yeahhhhh


Wow, that's a great news! So what have u order? I bet not a SO rodeo right? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wow, that's a great news! So what have u order? I bet not a SO rodeo right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Ok I have finally ordered a sofa. Lol just kidding. [emoji317][emoji76] I ordered a Togo Kelly sellier as I don't have a Kelly yet. I was told about 6 months but I heard will be quite a long wait. So I guess have to be really patience.


----------



## Lollipop15

I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition


----------



## PrestigeH

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition




Hope you had enjoyed Urself. It is a great exhibition. Love ur new B too. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!



Very elegant, love the shoes! And the bag and everything else!


----------



## ari

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition



Wow beautiful B!


----------



## ari

Very casual weekend for me&#128512;


----------



## Lollipop15

PrestigeH said:


> Hope you had enjoyed Urself. It is a great exhibition. Love ur new B too. [emoji3]



Thank you PrestigeH! I had a great time at the exhibition. ^^ She's my first B and I love her hehe  Congrats on your SO, can't wait to see!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me[emoji3]




Wow so stylish. U r good. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lollipop15

ari said:


> Wow beautiful B!





ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me&#128512;



Thank you Ari! Love your outfit and Jypsiere! What colour is this?


----------



## PrestigeH

Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you PrestigeH! I had a great time at the exhibition. ^^ She's my first B and I love her hehe  Congrats on your SO, can't wait to see!




Thank you Lollipop. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition



Love the colors in this pic as well as your B. You look lovely. Congrats!!!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Wow so stylish. U r good. [emoji3]



Thank you PrestigeH, congrats on your SO! I don't think I've seen Togo Selier &#128525;


----------



## ari

Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you Ari! Love your outfit and Jypsiere! What colour is this?



It's mykonos. Thank you Lollipop!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Thank you PrestigeH, congrats on your SO! I don't think I've seen Togo Selier [emoji7]




Thank you Ari. Is ur jypsiere blue paradise? Is very nice. Matches your top so well.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me&#128512;



You look fabulous! You make a casual outfit hot and chic!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. Is ur jypsiere blue paradise? Is very nice. Matches your top so well.



No it's mykonos, it doesn't match my belt - it is blue jean &#128563; but it close to my jean shirt &#128515;


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! You make a casual outfit hot and chic!



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> No it's mykonos, it doesn't match my belt - it is blue jean [emoji15] but it close to my jean shirt [emoji2]




It looks fabulous on u. You carry H so well.


----------



## Lollipop15

Moirai said:


> Love the colors in this pic as well as your B. You look lovely. Congrats!!!



Thank you Moirai


----------



## makeupmama

Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin


----------



## AvrilShower

makeupmama said:


> Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin



Gorgeoussssss! Love your whole outfit! So classic and chic!
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Took my Kelly pochette to a charity event this week.


----------



## Blue Rain

ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me[emoji3]




Sweet but daring pose. Very chic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!




Chincac, so chic!  Is that the new Kelly Belt?


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's one gorgeous bag. [emoji3]



thank you *PrestigeH* 



Moirai said:


> Thank you, chincac Your B is stunning! Love this chic look, Chanel jacket, and Valentino.



you are welcome *Moirai.*.will try to post more!! I have been a naughty girl today...



ari said:


> Very elegant, love the shoes! And the bag and everything else!



thank you *ari* 



ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me&#128512;



i am distracted by your fabulous legs...



periogirl28 said:


> Super elegant, I love this look!



 thank you! 



atomic110 said:


> U Look fabulous too! Ur bag, scarf, and shoes r beautiful



thank you *atomic110*


----------



## thyme

HGT said:


> Chincac, so chic!  Is that the new Kelly Belt?



thank you. and yes it is...rouge casaque epsom with palladium hardware  you have eagle eyes ! 



makeupmama said:


> Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin



you look great with the B



AvrilShower said:


> Took my Kelly pochette to a charity event this week.



cute KP! 



Lollipop15 said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition



the B colour just pops..hope you enjoyed the exhibition. i did when it was in my part of the world...


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me&#128512;



Wow!!super !!
Ari is it you ?)) you look so hip and hot &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Baglover121

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!




Gorgeous B! 



Lollipop15 said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition




Congrats on your new B! Lovely look, 



ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me[emoji3]



ARI you are a Natural, you carry everything so effortlessly , 



makeupmama said:


> Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin




Very chic! wear it in good health


----------



## thyme

Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous B!



thank you *Baglover121*


----------



## Ccc1

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!


chincac - I love seeing your pics. You always look so chic & your H goodies are all TDF


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> you are welcome *Moirai.*.will try to post more!! I have been a naughty girl today...



I hope it's H-related naughtiness. What did you buy? Are you wearing it in the pic?


----------



## thyme

Ccc1 said:


> chincac - I love seeing your pics. You always look so chic & your H goodies are all TDF



thank you *Ccc1* you are very sweet 



Moirai said:


> I hope it's H-related naughtiness. What did you buy? Are you wearing it in the pic?



 nope not wearing in the pic. mainly non-H - will post pics tomorrow in non-indulgence thread. but i did buy a H watch recently, kelly belt, H sneakers and today, a mousseline i have been searching for awhile...


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> nope not wearing in the pic. mainly non-H - will post pics tomorrow in non-indulgence thread. but i did buy a H watch recently, kelly belt, H sneakers and today, a mousseline i have been searching for awhile...



Will definitely check out the thread tomorrow. Nice H goodies you got there.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Love this outfit, everything is beautifully matched! You look gorgeous in these colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, eternal! You are always very kind and supportive!




Thank you my dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] waiting for your fabulous classy shots soon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!



Oh chincac you look PERFECTION!!!! Wow!!! The beautiful bag, your classy jacket and I absolutely adore your shoes[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



Lollipop15 said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition



Wow! What a gorgeous color!! And what a grand way to take your new B out! [emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me[emoji3]



ari you can pull off any look from business to glamour to plain casual!!! You make casual weekend look AMAZING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



makeupmama said:


> Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin



Gorgeous makeupmama!! Many congrats on your beautiful first B! You look super stylish and chic [emoji173]&#65039;



AvrilShower said:


> Took my Kelly pochette to a charity event this week.




Perfect bag at a perfect occasion AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok I have finally ordered a sofa. Lol just kidding. [emoji317][emoji76] I ordered a Togo Kelly sellier as I don't have a Kelly yet. I was told about 6 months but I heard will be quite a long wait. So I guess have to be really patience.




Omg!!! Many many congrats PrestigeH on scoring an SO!!! I can only imagine with your fabulous style how gorgeous that bag will look like [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Ooooooh now I can't wait for 6 months!!


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh chincac you look PERFECTION!!!! Wow!!! The beautiful bag, your classy jacket and I absolutely adore your shoes[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



thank you *eternallove4bag*


----------



## PrestigeH

makeupmama said:


> Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin




Great shots. Enjoy and congratulations. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Took my Kelly pochette to a charity event this week.




Love your Kelly Pochette. So classy.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Many many congrats PrestigeH on scoring an SO!!! I can only imagine with your fabulous style how gorgeous that bag will look like [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Ooooooh now I can't wait for 6 months!!




Thank you very much Eternallove4bag. U r so sweet and kind. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

makeupmama said:


> Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin



Beautiful bag and classy lady! Congrats again!


----------



## Moirai

AvrilShower said:


> Took my Kelly pochette to a charity event this week.



It's perfect for a night out. Hope you had a great time.


----------



## EmileH

Because we discussed it here before, my SA told me today that they are warning people not to use their farandole necklace as a strap for their wallet. It's not strong enough and they are seeing a lot of broken necklaces which they will not replace if damaged in that way. It was suggested to me by a SA in another city but I was wary of damaging the necklace so I haven't used mine that way thank goodness.


----------



## makeupmama

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition


Beautiful!


----------



## makeupmama

ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me&#128512;


I love your whole look


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> It looks fabulous on u. You carry H so well.



Too kind as always!


----------



## AvrilShower

ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me&#128512;



Great outfit! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ari

makeupmama said:


> Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin



Gorgeous !  You wear it so well!


----------



## AvrilShower

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!



My draw just dropped! Love croc!!! You look great! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ari

AvrilShower said:


> Took my Kelly pochette to a charity event this week.



Cool! What color is it?


----------



## ari

Blue Rain said:


> Sweet but daring pose. Very chic.



Thank you Blue Rain&#128540;


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> thank you *PrestigeH*
> 
> 
> 
> you are welcome *Moirai.*.will try to post more!! I have been a naughty girl today...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *ari*
> 
> 
> 
> i am distracted by your fabulous legs...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *atomic110*



chincac, thank You! This is a great compliment&#128518;


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Wow!!super !!
> Ari is it you ?)) you look so hip and hot &#128526;&#128526;



Ahahaha! I felt very military with the boots and the green pants &#128521;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new B! Lovely look,
> 
> 
> 
> ARI you are a Natural, you carry everything so effortlessly ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very chic! wear it in good health



Baglover you are too kind! I'm in a ski resort, pretty free to wear something different and casual &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> thank you *Ccc1* you are very sweet
> 
> 
> 
> nope not wearing in the pic. mainly non-H - will post pics tomorrow in non-indulgence thread. but i did buy a H watch recently, kelly belt, H sneakers and today, a mousseline i have been searching for awhile...



Oh, please do post pictures soon!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh chincac you look PERFECTION!!!! Wow!!! The beautiful bag, your classy jacket and I absolutely adore your shoes[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What a gorgeous color!! And what a grand way to take your new B out! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> ari you can pull off any look from business to glamour to plain casual!!! You make casual weekend look AMAZING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous makeupmama!! Many congrats on your beautiful first B! You look super stylish and chic [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect bag at a perfect occasion AvrilShower is [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You guys are so nice to me! Thank You eternallove!


----------



## ari

makeupmama said:


> I love your whole look



Thank you makeupmama!


----------



## LaenaLovely

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!




Omg...head to toe...drool!  Can you be my secret Santa?


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Ok I have finally ordered a sofa. Lol just kidding. [emoji317][emoji76] I ordered a Togo Kelly sellier as I don't have a Kelly yet. I was told about 6 months but I heard will be quite a long wait. So I guess have to be really patience.




Ahh an SO!?!   Holy moly holy grail!  Congrats my darling!  Can't wait to see the Kelly!   May she be swift coming to you...with your h luck, it will prob be in next month


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Ahh an SO!?!   Holy moly holy grail!  Congrats my darling!  Can't wait to see the Kelly!   May she be swift coming to you...with your h luck, it will prob be in next month




Thank you LaenaLovely. I hope will be next month too. [emoji16][emoji317][emoji12]


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect bag at a perfect occasion AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







chincac said:


> cute KP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Kelly Pochette. So classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moirai said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfect for a night out. Hope you had a great time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! What color is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is etoupe.
> 
> Thank you all! Hope everybody has a nice weekend!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lollipop15

Baglover121 said:


> Congrats on your new B! Lovely look





chincac said:


> the B colour just pops..hope you enjoyed the exhibition. i did when it was in my part of the world...





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous color!! And what a grand way to take your new B out! [emoji7][emoji7]





makeupmama said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you so much everyone! I really love my B and we enjoyed the exhibition


----------



## Lollipop15

makeupmama said:


> Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin



Congrats on your B! Classy & beautiful ^^



AvrilShower said:


> Took my Kelly pochette to a charity event this week.



Your Kelly pochette is so pretty!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ok I have finally ordered a sofa. Lol just kidding. [emoji317][emoji76] I ordered a Togo Kelly sellier as I don't have a Kelly yet. I was told about 6 months but I heard will be quite a long wait. So I guess have to be really patience.


Haha, this is better than sofa  
Kelly Sellier will look very stylish &#128521;No worries, patience is a virtue... good luck ! can't wait to see ur SO soon&#128516;


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Ok I have finally ordered a sofa. Lol just kidding. [emoji317][emoji76] I ordered a Togo Kelly sellier as I don't have a Kelly yet. I was told about 6 months but I heard will be quite a long wait. So I guess have to be really patience.




WOWOWOWOW! Congratulations!!! What is your choice??!!


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition


The exhibition is beautiful, so to ur new B! So glad to see u bring it out for such special event


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, this is better than sofa
> Kelly Sellier will look very stylish [emoji6]No worries, patience is a virtue... good luck ! can't wait to see ur SO soon[emoji1]




Thank you atomic. I know now is just waiting. Meanwhile maybe can I have ur sofa first? [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me&#128512;



Looking so chic for casual weekend ! Ur Jypsiere color is beautiful, I didn't see it often


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> WOWOWOWOW! Congratulations!!! What is your choice??!!




Thank you AvrilShower. I selected Colvert and etoupe although most of the time I was in a dazed because too many desired choices. [emoji3][emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

makeupmama said:


> Mod shots at today's event with my first ever Birkin


Gorgeous! You look like celebrity (or mayb u r)


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> Took my Kelly pochette to a charity event this week.



Classy KP... I want I want


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Because we discussed it here before, my SA told me today that they are warning people not to use their farandole necklace as a strap for their wallet. It's not strong enough and they are seeing a lot of broken necklaces which they will not replace if damaged in that way. It was suggested to me by a SA in another city but I was wary of damaging the necklace so I haven't used mine that way thank goodness.



Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you AvrilShower. I selected Colvert and etoupe although most of the time I was in a dazed because too many desired choices. [emoji3][emoji16]


Awesome color choices! I can see Kat and Rami eyeing ur SO later, lol


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet [emoji28]




Wow that's one gorgeous wallet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Awesome color choices! I can see Kat and Rami eyeing ur SO later, lol




Thank you Atomic. [emoji3]


----------



## thyme

AvrilShower said:


> My draw just dropped! Love croc!!! You look great! Thanks for sharing!!!



thank you *AvrilShower*



ari said:


> Oh, please do post pictures soon!



will do...later today..



LaenaLovely said:


> Omg...head to toe...drool!  Can you be my secret Santa?



thank you *Laenalovely* 



atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#55357;&#56837;



stunning look!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Looking so chic for casual weekend ! Ur Jypsiere color is beautiful, I didn't see it often



Thank you atomic, I don't wear it very often, usually only during vacations &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;



Oh, but it looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you AvrilShower. I selected Colvert and etoupe although most of the time I was in a dazed because too many desired choices. [emoji3][emoji16]



great choice of colours for your SO. by the way, i saw the female version of your Must loafers in black and in white. sooo pretty ..my dilemma is deciding what shoes NOT to buy for SS2016...i like sooooo many of them..


----------



## Whispercrest

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;


I love this look, using the farandole as a bag chain but I'd be afraid it would break the chain.
Very elegant.


----------



## Baglover121

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet [emoji28]




[emoji33] oh! I didn't know they were that fragile too, 

you can wear that beautiful C wallet as a clutch,


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you AvrilShower. I selected Colvert and etoupe although most of the time I was in a dazed because too many desired choices. [emoji3][emoji16]



Congrats, I am sure you will ROCK it!


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> great choice of colours for your SO. by the way, i saw the female version of your Must loafers in black and in white. sooo pretty ..my dilemma is deciding what shoes NOT to buy for SS2016...i like sooooo many of them..




Thank you chincac. Great u saw the loafers. Yes me too. [emoji76][emoji81]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, I am sure you will ROCK it!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji76][emoji77]


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> The exhibition is beautiful, so to ur new B! So glad to see u bring it out for such special event





atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;



Thank you atomic! I really enjoyed the exhibition.  
You and your C wallet look pretty!


----------



## Whispercrest

Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you atomic! I really enjoyed the exhibition.
> You and your C wallet look pretty!


And just noticed that the Farandole necklace has gone from uk/Ireland H.com and the stock in UK shops is low too ... maybe it's being discontinued


----------



## EmileH

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet [emoji28]




So glad you saw this because I know we discussed it. I'm sure you were very careful. Pity. It looks lovely. But your wallet on its own is a showstopper!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet [emoji28]




Ok this is a STOP TRAFFIC look!!! What FABULOUS style atomic110!!! And that winning smile is your best accessory [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Stunning outfit, stunning bag and that gorgeous smile!! Yup you are now ready to slay the world with your charm my dear!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you AvrilShower. I selected Colvert and etoupe although most of the time I was in a dazed because too many desired choices. [emoji3][emoji16]




Oooooh!!! Perfect choices PrestigeH!!! After Kat debuted her Colvert I have been loving this beautiful color and now that you are getting one too I think I am going to be a total gonner!! Omg!!! You guys are such enablers!!!


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;


Love the outfit and wallet &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## LittleMsMelody

My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.


----------



## EmileH

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.




Awwww... So cute and pretty.


----------



## miriel

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;


Love this look!


----------



## tonkamama

chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!



Chincac, this is look is just fabulous!  



ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me&#128512;



Ari, you look so chic, love your style!


----------



## Bobmops

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.



Looks great on you !! Love your hair color !


----------



## tonkamama

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;



atomic, beautiful smile, so stylish, this is just lovely.


----------



## thyme

tonkamama said:


> Chincac, this is look is just fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, you look so chic, love your style!



thank you* tonkamama*


----------



## miriel

I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

miriel said:


> I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.



Great neutral color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.



Awww! Super sweet!! And I like your twillies too LittleMsMelody[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



miriel said:


> I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.



Gorgeous!! Your K looks divine[emoji173]&#65039; .....twins on the LV shawl [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

miriel said:


> I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.




This is a great look!


----------



## Pursebop

*Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*




Gorgeous K! Love the vibrant color ********!


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;



You look very chic, atomic! Your wallet is gorgeous.


----------



## Moirai

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.



Welcome! Nice twillies and cat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moirai

miriel said:


> I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.



Fabulous casual look and beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*



Beautiful pic! Love the colors.


----------



## Olgita

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.



You look great. That sphynx is a presto us little kitty. I love him.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*


Love love this wwwwwwwww


----------



## temps

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet [emoji28]




Fragile or not... I love the look!! [emoji76]


----------



## atomic110

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.



So adorable ! Welcome~





miriel said:


> I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.


Ur K is beautiful, go well with the whole look! Enjoy Christmas market~





******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*


That's a beautiful shot!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's one gorgeous wallet. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks
*PrestigeH*. Look forward to see ur action shot &#128522;




chincac said:


> stunning look!


&#128518;&#128518;yours too! I'm eyeing ur beautiful goodies, keke... thank you 
* chincac *!




ari said:


> Oh, but it looks so beautiful on you!


So sweet of u,*ari*, thanks!&#128522;



Whispercrest said:


> I love this look, using the farandole as a bag chain but I'd be afraid it would break the chain.
> Very elegant.


Yes, now I'm worry about it too and probably won't use it as strap again. Thank you
*Whispercrest*



Baglover121 said:


> [emoji33] oh! I didn't know they were that fragile too,
> 
> you can wear that beautiful C wallet as a clutch,


Indeed I intend to use it as clutch because I prefer small wallet for daily use. &#128521;



Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you atomic! I really enjoyed the exhibition.
> You and your C wallet look pretty!


&#128516;
thank you * Lollipop*! Glad to hear that u've enjoyed it



Pocketbook Pup said:


> So glad you saw this because I know we discussed it. I'm sure you were very careful. Pity. It looks lovely. But your wallet on its own is a showstopper!


I must thank you again 
* Pocketbook* for telling me about it, before anything bad happen. Especially I'm not an attentive person &#128517;&#128517;




Bobmops said:


> Love the outfit and wallet &#128148;&#128148;


&#128522; thanks for ur kind comments *Bobmops*



miriel said:


> Love this look!


Thanks * miriel*



tonkamama said:


> atomic, beautiful smile, so stylish, this is just lovely.


You are so kind * tonkamama*, thanks !



Moirai said:


> You look very chic, atomic! Your wallet is gorgeous.


*Moirai*, so sweet of u! Thank you &#128512;~




temps said:


> Fragile or not... I love the look!! [emoji76]


Thank you *temps*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok this is a STOP TRAFFIC look!!! What FABULOUS style atomic110!!! And that winning smile is your best accessory [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Stunning outfit, stunning bag and that gorgeous smile!! Yup you are now ready to slay the world with your charm my dear!!!


Haha, thanks my dear
* eternallove4bag*, u r so sweet as always. Btw, to me, the real STOP TRAFFIC look is like this... lol&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; Ops, off topic abit, shouldn't show Moschino in this thread...sorry~


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JE2824

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your HG bag, it will always be special to you and we understand that perfectly here. Looking great!



Thank you, love! Appreciate it!!



carlinha said:


> absolutely love your entire outfit *ari*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you wear your BJ baby so well *JE2824*!
> 
> 
> 
> wow wow wow!!!!  that constance *kat*
> 
> 
> 
> love the details *HGT*!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous shawl *kyokei*!
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE atoll (is it swift?  looks so yummy!) and the twillys are perfect *dara*!



Thank you so very much for the sweet compliment!!! XX



Kat.Lee said:


> Always love your casual vibe JE. You carry your BJ B so well.



Aww, thank you, Kat.Lee!!!! You are to sweet!!



PrestigeH said:


> I simply love it. Love how u pose too. Love love love.



Thank you, PrestigeH!!! Love you all!!! XXOO


----------



## JE2824

Moirai said:


> Love your style, casually chic and effortless! BJ is such a happy beautiful color.



Thank you so very much, Moirai!!!! Sending hugs!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a perfect outfit. I love blue jean and a 35 and phw.



Thank you, Pocketbook Pup!! Appreciate the kind words!



ari said:


> Love the way you look! that B is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I hope you get it soon! it is so easy - you can wear it with everything!
> 
> 
> *periogirl*, thank you!
> 
> 
> *carlinha*, thank you!
> 
> *H.C.LV*, thank you! I'll feel better when the summer comes back
> 
> 
> 
> wow! this is beautiful color! love it!





HGT said:


> Love it, so chic!



Thank you, Ari!!!  You are style inspiration on here!!! XXOO



eternallove4bag said:


> This CW of CI is probably one of my favorites!!! And u make it look even better Kyokei [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the mix of silver and gold!! So edgy and definitely spices up an outfit! Beautiful HGT[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with u ari! Best way to combat gloomy weather is wearing bright beautiful colors!!! Such a fab outfit and I adore ur bolide [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> JE I am absolutely DYING over ur GORGEOUS look and bag!!! I think ur collection of gorgeous H bags is just STUNNING... Seriously I don't know anyone who can look this STUNNING in casual clothing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Me too ari!!! H accessories make any outfit stand out and with ur gorgeous outfit this is insanely beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B and fab accessories and dress [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another STUNNING shot!!! What a gorgeous dress and the matching boots and bag add the PERFECT touch!!! I am all about matching so I absolutely LOVE this[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] periogirl may I come and play in ur fab closet pls [emoji12]



Aww, thank you my friend! You made my day with you kind words!!! XXOO



Rami00 said:


> You could make any color come alive JE! What a beautiful laid back look.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning.
> 
> Classy. LOVE your dress.



Thank you, Sweet Rami!!! You are the style queen!! Appreciate the love!!


----------



## JE2824

atomic110 said:


> Very chic looking
> ! U always know how to make it work !
> 
> 
> 
> One word, Shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, accessories r best friends! Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that all the time, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur violet C is super~ and love how u match the whole look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf !
> 
> 
> 
> Another great shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on ur new Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great scarf look for great outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought green can look this good. I must try it out.. first I probably need to get green scarf or something... lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely piece, size 160?



Thank you, love!! Appreciate the sweet words!!



tonkamama said:


> JE, BJ baby is so chic, and your outfit paring always so inspiring to me.  Got to get myself few these cute sneakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Ari - so elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> carlinha - beautiful dress and beautiful B30!  Love your style.



Aww, you are the best, my beautiful friend!! You inspire me in countless ways!!



Dira919 said:


> Oh she looks stunning on you!  The color pops on your outfit.  It is a beautiful color!



Thank you, my sweet friend!! You are the best!!!



megt10 said:


> Ok, I was just going to give a general shout out to everyone but had to tell you this outfit is so cool and casual. Love it. Back to looking at everyone's outfits.



Seriously, you made me blush!!  Too kind!!! Sending bug hugs, megt10!!


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> And the H accessories to make me feel better



Beautiful!! Love it all!!! I have similar Valentino boots to that dress! Perfect!



carlinha said:


> *Ultraviolet B30 in action:
> *



Stunning B!! Love the color!!



periogirl28 said:


> Erm everything is Hermes in action! Sorry for the matchy matchy bag and boots. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198756



You look fabulous! Perfect color!!



Rami00 said:


> My love for neutrals. Bouquet Sellier in action.



Perfection again, Rami!! Loving that scarf with my fav Chanel!! 


Bobmops said:


> Up and running , fixing ...
> My bedroom almoust ready after renovation and now i have big mirrow to take My pics



Wow!! Beautiful!! Love your whole look!


----------



## JE2824

PrestigeH said:


> Secret of the day - When two rodeos get together, they do talk behind our "bag". Thanks for letting me share this secret. Good morning everyone[emoji317][emoji12].
> View attachment 3199107



HAHA!! too cute!!! Love them all!!



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn again! Happy Friday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199137


'Absolutely gorgeous! Ms Unicorn was meant for you!! Love your outfit!


atomic110 said:


> TGIF everyone!
> A casual Friday look with Maxi Twilley Brazil for SOTD



Perfect!! I am all for the casual days!! Love your K!!



tonkamama said:


> *My casual outfit with Black Jige.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! Love the black, Jige, outfit, and boots (we are boot twins). Hugs my friend!!



Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and bracelets in action yesterday.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~



Fabulous casual chic look!!! I love combining brands, so it's not a complete overhaul. Perfection!


----------



## JE2824

periogirl28 said:


> My small contribution today
> Mink collar from MaiTai with Twilly and Amethyst Kelly Dog
> 
> View attachment 3199434


Love the combo! Amethyst is stunning!



cuselover said:


> View attachment 3199493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out with tigger on thanksgiving



Love the color!! Perfect for fall. I can smell that beautiful leather through the computer. LOL


Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3199514
> 
> 
> Behapi double and Barenia Trim out for a salon visit.



Beautiful! Barenia Trim is stunning!!



PrestigeH said:


> Inspired by the beautiful Kat Lee. Mix of hardware arm candies. It is weekend again. Yeeehaa!!!!
> View attachment 3199662



AHHH!!! LOVE!! That green! I need that green in my life! Perfection!


CenterStageBLN said:


> Off for the weekend...
> 
> HAC50 with personalized clochette - thanks to HERMÈS Munich! - and Pegase45...



Beautiful HAC. The color is divine! Love the LV suitcase too!


----------



## JE2824

Bobmops said:


> Out for dinner with DH and H enamel &#128525;&#128525;
> Happy Saturday , my dear Friends !&#128536;&#128536;



Great shot!! Love you H enamel!


eternallove4bag said:


> This shawl haunted me till I had to track it down... ZP and my clic H in action today[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200041
> View attachment 3200042



YES!! Love that you tracked it down!! Beautiful!


Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3200267
> View attachment 3200272
> 
> You enabled me!
> Wearing my ZP to dinner
> Thanks!!
> Have school evening[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Beautiful! Loving all the beautiful ZP action!



nadineluv said:


> Here's a shot w my black box birkin [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji8]
> View attachment 3200294



Stunning as always, my beautiful friend!!


PrestigeH said:


> Casual shades of blue for a casual Sunday.
> View attachment 3200402



Perfection!! I am all about the casual blues!!



ari said:


> Hi my twin! ZP is gorgeous



Stunning! ZP is beautiful!! Love all the blues!!


----------



## JE2824

dollychic said:


> Today's is the start of welcoming Christmas! My favorite time of the year! &#127876; With bubs & birkin....
> Thnks for letting me share! &#128152;



This is so sweet!!! Both your bubs and birkin are beautiful! Makes me want to snuggle with my own little ones. Enjoy!!



atomic110 said:


> Going out with my GP30 today, happy Sunday ~



Love all your posts!! You ladies are such an inspiration! Beautiful!



makeupmama said:


> Chanel and Hermes are a classic pair &#128525;



Perfect combo!!!!


ari said:


> It is officially winter and I officially need an etoupe bag



Ari, I am so in love with this outfit!! Etoupe is one of my favs!!


Rami00 said:


> GT in action.



AWW!!! My HG!! Love love love!! It is perfect!! You are perfect, my love!


----------



## JE2824

Sugarstained said:


> View attachment 3201104
> 
> 
> My little Onimaitou out for casual brunch and impromptu shopping with friends. Perfect when you only need cards, a Kindle, and a lippy. I love how it it fits under my jacket for the walk to and from home.
> 
> The brown/black Behapi double made another appearance here. And what you can't see is that the little Nordy's bag is filled with H perfume goodies. Hah!



Love your Behapi!! What a great bag on the go with my little ones!! 



PrestigeH said:


> Feeling colourful today. Wish everyone a colourful and blessed week.
> View attachment 3201211



Dream collection, PH!! I never tire of your pics!! love love love!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Colvert K32! Happy Monday to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201220



Epitome of class, Kat.Lee! Love the whole ensemble and of course your beautiful K!



extrafashion1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my moments with you




AWW!! GT!! My favorite color! Love it all! Great shots!!


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> Happy Monday!



Beautiful as always, ari!!!



meowmeow94 said:


> at the Versailles Palace



Wow! Stunning!!



Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3201513
> 
> 
> Tpm RC Evie in action at a Korean food festival!! Great food, drinks and company. The easiest bag to carry ever, hands free so I could really enjoy all the yummy food.




Fabulous look! RC is the best red ever!!


periogirl28 said:


> Really cannot keep up with this thread!
> Christmas shopping this weekend, didn't know DH took a spy pic! Using my Iris Epsom Birkin again.
> 
> View attachment 3201579



Beautiful shot, periogirl28!! Love your look!! I can't keep up either! LOL! You all are fabulous!


----------



## JE2824

MrH said:


> My new petit h in action [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201596



Cute!!! Happy Holidays!!



PrestigeH said:


> Just blue. Only blue. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3201988



This blue is my happy blue!! Beautiful!



kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly



Kat99, absolutely stunning! All of it!! Truly one of my favorite colors and so beautiful in a K!! Love your look too!!



Hermes_2010 said:


> This is my first post! K28 Sellier in parme chevre...



YAY!! Beautiful K28!! Parme Chèvre is stunning!!!



chiaoapple said:


> Have to go through weeks of posts to see what amazing pics I missed, but first, cannot wait to share a new- to-me bag we got just today. Tricolor K32, box!



Huge congrats! Looks amazing on you!! Love your casual look with it as well! YAY!!!


----------



## JE2824

tonkamama said:


> *Tyger Tyger ~ Mixing Patterns *



Tonkamama, you need to compile a fashion book and send it to me.  Love all of your looks. You can make a piece of carpet look good! This is fabulous! I am so happy we are bag twins!! Teehee



Bobmops said:


> Well... Big mirrow Did not much use for me . Still talking lousy pics))
> Today in talking for a stroll - H shoes, Maxi -Twilly and H Clic



Looking fab as always, Bopmops!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms KP Ostrich first debut yesterday. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a happy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202882
> View attachment 3202893



Perfection again, Kat.Lee!! Truly beautiful!! Your KP Ostrich is TDF!



ari said:


> Good morning!
> Here I'm wearing more than 10 years fur coat from Ferragamo, thanks to the nice ladies here that encouraged me to wear it, DH was happy to see me wearing it )))



OMG, Ari!! This coat is TDF!!! Wish they still sold it!!! I would be all over it!! The Kelly is such a great pop of red too!



Bobmops said:


> Thank you ,Prestige H ! I was +5 C , today -2 C
> Had to wrap myself in Branderbourgds )



Beautiful! Branderbourgs is my absolute favorite! I wish it would cool down here so I could get some use of this beauty!! Love the color combo!!


PrestigeH said:


> Have a great evening to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3203027



Love it, PH!!!!! Always!!! XX


----------



## JE2824

periogirl28 said:


> Black Box Birkin in action today.
> 
> View attachment 3203095



No words!! 



Hermesianne said:


> Just got this beautiful C with lizard buckle an hour ago from my lovely SA!!!
> 
> View attachment 3203101
> View attachment 3203102



Beautiful!



eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my perspective cavalier shawl and matching enamel... Off to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203119
> 
> Just had to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a close up of my PC enamel



WOW!! This is the most beautiful enamel bracelet I have ever seen!! LOOOVE!!!



socalnancy said:


> Hi, this is my first post to tpf. Wearing my favorite colorway of Voyage en Étoffes.



Great colors!!! You look beautiful!



rainneday said:


> Mousseline and Clic Clac



Beautiful!



ipodgirl said:


> This is the first time taking my B baby out! Haha. I've had her for three months now but I was too nervous to use it lol
> 
> View attachment 3203577



Glad to see this beauty out!! Enjoy it!! You only live once. We are bag twins!! Such beautiful combo!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## JE2824

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - black in black with my favourite Cape. Wish you all a great day! [emoji8] (wish I could take sharper pics like Rami!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203854
> View attachment 3203856
> View attachment 3203857



OH EM GEE!! HOLY HOTNESS!! You are stunning, my dear. Style is impeccable!! The black B is TDF!!!!! I love this forum so much!!!



periogirl28 said:


> Out to a very casual lunch with friends. Saphir Halzan .
> 
> View attachment 3204071



Love your Hazan, Periogirl28!!



PrestigeH said:


> Went to a store that I rarely shopped and the lovely SA told me that this just arrived. Still wrapped in plastic. Never had a raisin colour so am bringing this little fellow home. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3204144



Congrats, PrestigeH! Raisin is beautiful! I love when I feel like I can smell the beautiful leather through the pic. haha!!! Yay!!


----------



## rainneday

loves said:


> mousselines are just so ethereal





JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you both very much!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rainneday

ari said:


> *rainneday* gorgeous combo!



I think I may have missed this! Thank you, Ari!


----------



## ari

Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!


----------



## dooneybaby

Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.


----------



## rainneday

periogirl28 said:


> There is so much I love in this pic, thanks for sharing!



Oh, wow, how did I miss so many quotes? Thank you, Periogirl!


----------



## rainneday

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!



Wow, there are so many pretty elements here, the shoes, the bag, _the coat!_, the Kelly Dog, oh my!


----------



## rainneday

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.



Very nice, Congrats on your new belt!


----------



## dooneybaby

rainneday said:


> Very nice, Congrats on your new belt!


Thanks!


----------



## ari

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.


so cute!!!!!!


tonkamama said:


> Chincac, this is look is just fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, you look so chic, love your style!


*tonkamama,* Thank You!


chincac said:


> thank you* tonkamama*





miriel said:


> I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.


*miriel*, beautiful K, what leather is it! This is the bag I need!



******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*





JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!! Love it all!!! I have similar Valentino boots to that dress! Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning B!! Love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! Perfect color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection again, Rami!! Loving that scarf with my fav Chanel!!
> 
> 
> Wow!! Beautiful!! Love your whole look!


*JE2824*;Thank You I also have the short boots but it is too much to wear it together! it looks good on the pictures oo the models, but not IRL


----------



## JE2824

eternallove4bag said:


> Super excited to take this baby out today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204185
> View attachment 3204186
> 
> Still grinning ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]



I can see why!!!! beautiful!!! Congrats!!



LuvBirkin said:


> Probably my one and only purchase from EvilBay but I am so glad (and still) I got this lovely bag. Navy / Marine lizard Constance 24 single gusset.



It is beautiful!! Great find looks wonderful on you! Love your outfit!



Bobmops said:


> Expecting my collegues for a visit . Did not have much time to prepare -good thing two orange boxes has arrived today &#128512;
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet



Congrats on your beautiful purchases!! 



HummingBird1 said:


> Wow, this thread moves so fast I have trouble keeping up! Loving all your pics..... Here are my accessories from today.
> Gold B30 Togo, Pegasus scarf, Kelly extreme in barenia.
> Thanks for letting me share, have a great day X
> View attachment 3204516



WOW!! absolutely stunning!! The veins on Goldie are TDF!! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Birthday Tyger in CW 03 and Etain K in action today, sometimes I leave a shawl in its box for a few weeks to make sure I love it but pulled the tag off and threw it on moments after DH gave it to me! thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3204588



Beautiful, MrsOwen!! Etain is the best color!! Beautiful Tyger Shawl! happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!



Imposibly elegant as always &#128525; Best combination on H and C &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> so cute!!!!!!
> 
> *tonkamama,* Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> *miriel*, beautiful K, what leather is it! This is the bag I need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JE2824*;Thank You I also have the short boots but it is too much to wear it together! it looks good on the pictures oo the models, but not IRL



Agree, Ari!! Way too much floral print!! The boots look fab with just a simple black ensemble.


----------



## Bobmops

JE2824 said:


> I can see why!!!! beautiful!!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautiful!! Great find looks wonderful on you! Love your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your beautiful purchases!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! absolutely stunning!! The veins on Goldie are TDF!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, MrsOwen!! Etain is the best color!! Beautiful Tyger Shawl! happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear JE2824 for kind comments &#128525;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.



Belt looks great on you !


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*


********** gorgeous picture!


JE2824 said:


> This is so sweet!!! Both your bubs and birkin are beautiful! Makes me want to snuggle with my own little ones. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your posts!! You ladies are such an inspiration! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect combo!!!!
> 
> 
> Ari, I am so in love with this outfit!! Etoupe is one of my favs!!
> 
> 
> AWW!!! My HG!! Love love love!! It is perfect!! You are perfect, my love!





JE2824 said:


> Beautiful as always, ari!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look! RC is the best red ever!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot, periogirl28!! Love your look!! I can't keep up either! LOL! You all are fabulous!





JE2824 said:


> Tonkamama, you need to compile a fashion book and send it to me.  Love all of your looks. You can make a piece of carpet look good! This is fabulous! I am so happy we are bag twins!! Teehee
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fab as always, Bopmops!!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection again, Kat.Lee!! Truly beautiful!! Your KP Ostrich is TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Ari!! This coat is TDF!!! Wish they still sold it!!! I would be all over it!! The Kelly is such a great pop of red too!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Branderbourgs is my absolute favorite! I wish it would cool down here so I could get some use of this beauty!! Love the color combo!!
> 
> 
> Love it, PH!!!!! Always!!! XX



thank you dear* JE2824*



dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.


*dooneybaby* great look !



			
				r[ainneday[/B said:
			
		

> ;29535971]Wow, there are so many pretty elements here, the shoes, the bag, _the coat!_, the Kelly Dog, oh my!


thank you* rainneday*


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> Evening- corporate event, can't be very adventurous so



All black or grey is my up of tea. LOL! Love your look!!


susiana said:


> This thread is really moving so fast, I can't manage my time for keeping up.
> Thank you ladies for all the comment on my Birkin 30 Camel/Gold.
> 
> Will try bababebi...
> 
> Btw, I took her out today for a quick errand....



It's beautiful and you look amazing!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!



Constance is stunning!! Love love everything!



atomic110 said:


> Wahoo... u r bringing ur new lover out in action together with all the goodies! And of course e rodeo too!
> 
> Inspired by u, I am also taking a 'hand bag' shot... haha... I hardly wear any branded bracelet nowaday since I'm addicted to Crystal stone accessories only. But today decided to bring my all time favorite CDC out for a Friday night fever &#128516;



You look fab as always, atomic!! This is the best fashion and of course bag forum ever!!



Kyokei said:


> My Hermes scarf and clic H in action today at a cafe.





meyan said:


> View attachment 3205782



Love your style so very much!!! Casual chic is my fav!! Stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Imposibly elegant as always &#128525; Best combination on H and C &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;



thank You *Bobmops*! the coat is shorter, but the way I took the pict makes it look longer.


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> Yesterday was busy, going at work



Perfection again, my dear!!! Love the pop of red against that beautiful ivory coat!!



Moirai said:


> My outfit today.



WOW! That BBK is TDF! Gorgeous, love!


meyan said:


> View attachment 3205782



Love your Evie!!



chincac said:


> Took this today..Just for you.. Good to see this thread soo active..Everyone looking fabulous!!



Stunning as usual, chincac! Beautiful B. I am loving your outfit esp those shoes!!!


----------



## ari

JE2824 said:


> All black or grey is my up of tea. LOL! Love your look!!
> 
> 
> It's beautiful and you look amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> Constance is stunning!! Love love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab as always, atomic!! This is the best fashion and of course bag forum ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your style so very much!!! Casual chic is my fav!! Stunning!





JE2824 said:


> Perfection again, my dear!!! Love the pop of red against that beautiful ivory coat!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! That BBK is TDF! Gorgeous, love!
> 
> 
> Love your Evie!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as usual, chincac! Beautiful B. I am loving your outfit esp those shoes!!!


thank you for the kind words *JE2824*!


----------



## JE2824

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm loving everyone's photos! Today I took my new Birkin out for the first time. Here's me admiring the leathers at Hermes exhibition



Beautiful, Lollipop!!!! Congrats!!



ari said:


> Very casual weekend for me&#128512;



Looking fab as always, ari!!



atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;



STUNNING!!! Beyond words! Love this head to toe!! 



LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.



Aww cute twillies and cute Sphynx!



miriel said:


> I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.



Love this color! I am such a neutrals girl and etoupe makes me swoon!



******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*



Beautiful shot, PB!!! Simply Gorg!!


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!



Happy Monday!!! Loving your new Chanel coat!! Nothing better than mixing our                                                                                                     beautiful pieces together! Love your style so very much!


----------



## thyme

JE2824 said:


> Stunning as usual, chincac! Beautiful B. I am loving your outfit esp those shoes!!!


 
thank you *JE2824 *



ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#55357;&#56832; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!


 
fabulous outfit...and gorgeous coat..


----------



## ari

JE2824 said:


> Happy Monday!!! Loving your new Chanel coat!! Nothing better than mixing our                                                                                                     beautiful pieces together! Love your style so very much!





chincac said:


> thank you *JE2824 *
> 
> 
> 
> fabulous outfit...and gorgeous coat..



thank you so much JE2824 and chincac!!!


----------



## atomic110

JE2824 said:


> You look fab as always, atomic!! This is the best fashion and of course bag forum ever!!


All your sweet words have made my day *JE2824*! I can't thank enough for all lovely TPFs for being so supportive! Agreed with u, this is best forum ever~ &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## PF2010

******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*


So pretty ********. What color is your Kelly?


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks my dear
> * eternallove4bag*, u r so sweet as always. Btw, to me, the real STOP TRAFFIC look is like this... lol[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Ops, off topic abit, shouldn't show Moschino in this thread...sorry~




Hahaha!!! Thank you so much for posting this dear atomic110! Lol! So apt!!![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

JE2824 said:


> Great shot!! Love you H enamel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! Love that you tracked it down!! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Loving all the beautiful ZP action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as always, my beautiful friend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection!! I am all about the casual blues!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! ZP is beautiful!! Love all the blues!!







JE2824 said:


> No words!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! This is the most beautiful enamel bracelet I have ever seen!! LOOOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors!!! You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see this beauty out!! Enjoy it!! You only live once. We are bag twins!! Such beautiful combo!! Congrats!!!!




Thank you so much my friend for your super sweet comments [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat[emoji3] I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!



Oh ari boots or no boots you look AMAZING always!! Love your new Chanel coat!!! Gorgeous my dear [emoji7][emoji7]



dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.



Wow!!! The belt looks PERECT!!! Great choice dooneybaby!


----------



## eternallove4bag

JE2824 said:


> I can see why!!!! beautiful!!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautiful!! Great find looks wonderful on you! Love your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your beautiful purchases!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! absolutely stunning!! The veins on Goldie are TDF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, MrsOwen!! Etain is the best color!! Beautiful Tyger Shawl! happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JE2824 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All black or grey is my up of tea. LOL! Love your look!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful and you look amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance is stunning!! Love love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab as always, atomic!! This is the best fashion and of course bag forum ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your style so very much!!! Casual chic is my fav!! Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh JE my friend you absolutely made my day with your sweet comments!!! Thank you for your support my dear! It means the world to me!!! [emoji8][emoji8]
Click to expand...


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh ari boots or no boots you look AMAZING always!! Love your new Chanel coat!!! Gorgeous my dear [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! The belt looks PERECT!!! Great choice dooneybaby!



eternallove4bag, thank you for the great compliment!


----------



## crazyforbag

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!


 
Love your whole outfit!! You look beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.


Looks awesome!


ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!


 Ari, that chanel coat is life. You look so put together like always


----------



## LittleMsMelody

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!


This coat is amazing and it looks incredible on your no matter what the shoes!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Marilyn (the cat) and I thank you for all the kind words! DH just ordered the HAC 32 I really wanted for Christmas so I get to join the H bag club soon. So excited!



eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! Super sweet!! And I like your twillies too LittleMsMelody[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Moirai said:


> Welcome! Nice twillies and cat. Thanks for sharing!





Olgita said:


> You look great. That sphynx is a presto us little kitty. I love him.





atomic110 said:


> So adorable ! Welcome~





ari said:


> so cute!!!!!!





JE2824 said:


> Aww cute twillies and cute Sphynx!


----------



## ari

crazyforbag said:


> Love your whole outfit!! You look beautiful!



Thank you crazyforbag


----------



## ari

LittleMsMelody said:


> This coat is amazing and it looks incredible on your no matter what the shoes!



Thank you LittleMsMelody , so kind of you!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Ari, that chanel coat is life. You look so put together like always



Dear Rami, thank you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat[emoji3] I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!




Another fantastic look from you ari!


----------



## periogirl28

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.




Classic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

JE2824 said:


> No words!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! This is the most beautiful enamel bracelet I have ever seen!! LOOOVE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors!!! You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see this beauty out!! Enjoy it!! You only live once. We are bag twins!! Such beautiful combo!! Congrats!!!!




Thank you so much for all the kind and sweet comments!


----------



## periogirl28

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.




Thanks for sharing, so adorable! Love your look too!


----------



## crazyforbag

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;




just be caution, I have the farandole bracelet, it has undone itself a few times.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*



This is one of the most beautiful Kellys I ever saw!


----------



## Rami00

Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf. 

Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.


----------



## meridian

So cute!!  Hi Ginger!!  And beautiful KDT too!


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Delicious photo)))



thank you so much and i have been away so may have thanked several people twice. oh well 



Moirai said:


> loves said:
> 
> 
> 
> simple but beautiful, love your black kelly and boots
> 
> Thank you, loves!
> 
> 
> This looks delicious and healthy, can't go wrong with that. The shawl covering the bear is cute. You breakfast pics are always so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you moirai, you always leave the nicest comments
> 
> 
> 
> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sneakers are so on-trend, *loves*! Great pic and fun outfit. Love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> extra kisses for the late reply, i was away for the weekend.
> 
> thank you so much, i'm pretty glad sneakers are "back" because they are so comfortable and so necessary when i am behind on my pedicure
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> congrats on ginger! i'd so love a new pup now but it's not time yet. enjoy his puppy years, they grow up so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> dooneybaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you wear it very well! yay on the smaller size too
Click to expand...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BagABooIt

Rami, your puppy is the cutest ever


----------



## HummingBird1

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!


You look fabulous. So well put together!


----------



## Whispercrest

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.


Oh he's adorable, what breed is he?
Oooops you may need to keep your H out of his reach soon !! &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## ari

HummingBird1 said:


> You look fabulous. So well put together!



Thank you HummingBird!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.



Welcome Ginger &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! Soo sweet ! Is it bullterrier ?)


----------



## susiana

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!



Looking great Ari...


----------



## susiana

Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...

And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.

And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.


----------



## EmileH

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> 
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> 
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.




Ah! Very interesting. Thanks for letting us know what it is. It's a beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## Pursebop

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous K! Love the vibrant color ********!





Moirai said:


> Beautiful pic! Love the colors.





LOUKPEACH said:


> Love love this wwwwwwwww





PF2010 said:


> So pretty ********. What color is your Kelly?





Madam Bijoux said:


> This is one of the most beautiful Kellys I ever saw!



*Thank you lovely friends, was taken in Mumbai, India at the Oberoi Hotel on an exquisite red piano in their lobby 
Color Anemone, Leather Epsom Sellier, K32 & GHW 
Delighted to share, thank you...
*_
_


----------



## Pursebop

ari said:


> so cute!!!!!!
> 
> *tonkamama,* Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> *miriel*, beautiful K, what leather is it! This is the bag I need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JE2824*;Thank You I also have the short boots but it is too much to wear it together! it looks good on the pictures oo the models, but not IRL



*Thank you sooooo kindly *


----------



## Pursebop

*poolside flair...*


----------



## periogirl28

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> 
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> 
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.



I'll say it again, it's a stunner! Congrats!


----------



## susiana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah! Very interesting. Thanks for letting us know what it is. It's a beauty. Enjoy!




Thank you Pocketbook ...


----------



## susiana

periogirl28 said:


> I'll say it again, it's a stunner! Congrats!




periogirl, you are my saviour .
Thank you so much my Dear friend...


----------



## Rami00

meridian said:


> So cute!!  Hi Ginger!!  And beautiful KDT too!





loves said:


> thank you so much and i have been away so may have thanked several people twice. oh well
> 
> 
> 
> Moirai said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you moirai, you always leave the nicest comments
> 
> extra kisses for the late reply, i was away for the weekend.
> 
> thank you so much, i'm pretty glad sneakers are "back" because they are so comfortable and so necessary when i am behind on my pedicure
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on ginger! i'd so love a new pup now but it's not time yet. enjoy his puppy years, they grow up so fast!
> 
> 
> you wear it very well! yay on the smaller size too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BagABooIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rami, your puppy is the cutest ever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whispercrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he's adorable, what breed is he?
> Oooops you may need to keep your H out of his reach soon !! &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Ginger &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;! Soo sweet ! Is it bullterrier ?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you guys! Isn't he so adorable... I hear him snoring  right now lol. Always sleeping.. Waking up for food and play.
> 
> He is a pure pitbull.
Click to expand...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

duplicate.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Another fantastic look from you ari!


*periogirl* thank you!


Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.


Rami, he is so cute!


susiana said:


> Looking great Ari...





susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> 
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> 
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.



thank you *susiana* this is a very young looking beautiful B!


----------



## Blue Rain

******** said:


> *poolside flair...*




What a beauty! You're making me fall back to the anemone fever again.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.




Omg!!! He is adorable!!!many congrats Rami... What a sweetie he is and look at him with the KDT!!! Awwwww[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> 
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> 
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.



She is a true beauty!!! Hard to imagine she is 18 years old [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



******** said:


> *poolside flair...*




Stunning!! Already a huge fan of this color but you are making me fall in love even more [emoji171][emoji171]... Enjoy Mumbai!!


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!


U look great to me! No matter it's old or new, H or C &#128516;




dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.


H belt is best, once try, never let go.. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;





Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.


Ginger is so adorable ! So to ur KDT


----------



## atomic110

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> 
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> 
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.


Great to know the leather name! It look beautiful


----------



## atomic110

******** said:


> *poolside flair...*



Oh no... this shot is a killer! Everything so stunning, like a magazine shot


----------



## atomic110

crazyforbag said:


> just be caution, I have the farandole bracelet, it has undone itself a few times.



Thanks for advice * crazyforbag *
!


----------



## AvrilShower

miriel said:


> I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.




Gorgeous color! Big fan of etoupe! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AvrilShower

I have been working like a horse [emoji24] and I used all my quota so I won't be able to get new bags until January. 
Here we go my old Kelly 32. 
Hope everyone have a great day! [emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.



Rami, congrats on your new puppy!  Ginger is so cute!


----------



## carrera993

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.




ohhhhhh!!!!! He's is SO sweet!! <<melt>>


----------



## carrera993

******** said:


> *poolside flair...*



WOW beautiful colours~!


----------



## Rami00

carrera993 said:


> ohhhhhh!!!!! He's is SO sweet!! <<melt>>





tonkamama said:


> Rami, congrats on your new puppy!  Ginger is so cute!






ari said:


> *periogirl* thank you!
> 
> Rami, he is so cute!
> !



I only remember having a dog when I was a little baby. I can't explain how much joy he brings. Thank you! I had to share him with my H family here on this thread.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

******** said:


> *poolside flair...*



Amazing color! Very beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! He is adorable!!!many congrats Rami... What a sweetie he is and look at him with the KDT!!! Awwwww[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


 Thank you :kiss: He is such a ray of sunshine. I loveeee him so much. Hopefully, I won't turn into one of those owners...who just wont shut up about their pets lol. Bear with me.


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.



What an utter cutie. He'd look fab with one of BV's intrecciato collars!


----------



## vivelebag

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.




Awww he's so adorable! I look forward to seeing him in all your future action/mod shots!


----------



## periogirl28

Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here! 
On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015



Yeeeeyyyy , nice sable &#128525;&#128525;!
Love the color of a bag &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> View attachment 3208856
> 
> I have been working like a horse [emoji24] and I used all my quota so I won't be able to get new bags until January.
> Here we go my old Kelly 32.
> Hope everyone have a great day! [emoji126][emoji126]



Beautiful ! Love the pop of color &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *poolside flair...*



Wow! That's artistic pic! Love , love the colors &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## weibandy

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> 
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> 
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.



Absolutely love it!! A great beauty.


----------



## weibandy

******** said:


> *poolside flair...*



You are a talented photographer!  This photo is such amazing quality.  Love looking at it.


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> 
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )




Wowee! A stable of Galops!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Yeeeeyyyy , nice sable [emoji7][emoji7]!
> 
> Love the color of a bag [emoji120]&#127995;




Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015



This is so pretty!  Love the anemone.


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> This is so pretty!  Love the anemone.




Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]

thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088



Super ! I love the relaxed chic of your outfit ! I wish I had same sence for fashion ...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> 
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )



Lol! You are gorgeous and funny with amazing style my dear Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This picture is total gorgeousness (if that's even a word! Oh well we will just invent it if it isn't [emoji6][emoji6])



periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015




Oooooh!!! Loving all the purples in your pic periogirl!!! Total Fabulosity my dear from head to toe!!! Loving your GORGEOUS fur coat!! You look total perfection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088




Wow MrsOwen I love your shawl and HAC looks divine[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you look so beautifully put together!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158



You are very generous with your kindness dear Eternallove4bag!
Love your shawl and clic H


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015



Great match!!! Love your fur vest


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158



You always look so good! Love your shawl!


----------



## AvrilShower

Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )



LOL you are so funny! Love your bracelets and ring and the furrrrrrrr


----------



## AvrilShower

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> 
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> 
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.



It is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> You always look so good! Love your shawl!



Thank you dear AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> You are very generous with your kindness dear Eternallove4bag!
> 
> Love your shawl and clic H




Thank you so much my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## bbbarbbb

MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088


Love all the tones together!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.



Big congrats Rami!!! Cute puppy!!! I can't agree more H looks so good on him!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful ! Love the pop of color &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you dear Bobmops


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088




OH my!! This hac makes my heart beat wild[emoji7] love it paired together with the coat and boots. So fresh!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you :kiss: He is such a ray of sunshine. I loveeee him so much. Hopefully, I won't turn into one of those owners...who just wont shut up about their pets lol. Bear with me.




Oh Rami I can totally imagine how you must be feeling! Growing up we had a dog and I remember how much fun it was. She was alive for 18 years and she brought so much of joy and happiness in our lives! I will never ever get tired of you posting pics or talking about this cutie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158




Love this color! So pretty! Perfect match with your top and Clic H!


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today



looking good! you are on a roll  congrats on your other new shawl


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Love this color! So pretty! Perfect match with your top and Clic H!



Thank you dear HGT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chincac said:


> looking good! you are on a roll  congrats on your other new shawl




Thank you so much chincac [emoji8][emoji8].... I am coming to the point of total standstill very soon I promise [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015




Oh gorgeous all around!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158




You look spectacular tpf bestie!  Love the top you paired with this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> You look spectacular tpf bestie!  Love the top you paired with this!




Thank you so much my TPF bestie [emoji8][emoji8] missing your fabulous action shots!!! Please post soon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

JE2824 said:


> WOW! That BBK is TDF! Gorgeous, love!



Thank you, JE! I love your posts and bags too!


----------



## Moirai

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.



Nice belt! Looks great on you.



Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.



Oh my gosh, Rami! Your baby is so adorable!!! Major congrats!!! Looking forward to more mod pics of you and Ginger! 



susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.



Lovely and definitely does not look its age.



******** said:


> *poolside flair...*



Gorgeous color!



AvrilShower said:


> View attachment 3208856
> 
> I have been working like a horse [emoji24] and I used all my quota so I won't be able to get new bags until January.
> Here we go my old Kelly 32.
> Hope everyone have a great day! [emoji126][emoji126]



Can never go wrong with this beautiiful classic Kelly!



periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015



Love your outfit and bag. You look fabulous!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )



Love the bracelets and your fur. Is it sable?



MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088



Gorgeous shawl! It's perfect with your outfit and DVN looks fantastic on you.



ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#55357;&#56832; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!



Beautiful Chanel coat and dress on you!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158



Really love this look. The colors of the shawl with your shirt and matching bracelet go so well together. Beautiful, eternal!


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Ops, I just did it and I didn't aware it is so fragile... but good to know and thanks for ur advice! This is so kind of u...
> Guess this will b my last post with my farandole necklace as a strap for C wallet &#128517;



Wow you look stunning.


----------



## megt10

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.



OMG, love this picture. So adorable.


----------



## megt10

LittleMsMelody said:


> My twillies in action showing one of our sphynx yesterday.





miriel said:


> I used my etoupe Kelly sellier last week visiting German Christmas markets.





******** said:


> *Musical moments with my favorite Kelly in Mumbai...*





ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat&#128512; I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!





dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.



Ladies you are all looking great and a daily inspiration for me. Once again so far behind. It is just very hard trying to keep with all this fabulousness .


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! Rushing to work...have an amazing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205147
> 
> 
> C in action again [emoji173]&#65039; with my cavalier shawl and clic H!



Such a great outfit. Love everything. I really want a Constance.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.


He is so so so so cute. Huge congratulations. 


susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> 
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> 
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.


Wow, totally beautiful. Congrats.


Rami00 said:


> I only remember having a dog when I was a little baby. I can't explain how much joy he brings. Thank you! I had to share him with my H family here on this thread.


So glad you did. 


Rami00 said:


> Thank you :kiss: He is such a ray of sunshine. I loveeee him so much. Hopefully, I won't turn into one of those owners...who just wont shut up about their pets lol. Bear with me.



 I totally understand.


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015


So pretty and I love it in this color.


Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )


Love.


MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088


Love everything and the cat bag charm is adorable. Where did you get it?


----------



## loves

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158



congrats on your new goodies, they're lovely on you



MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088



love the outfit



Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )



beautiful picture...



periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015



stunning sable dear perio, love the little plume


----------



## Kyokei

Collections Imperiales, Hapi 3, and clic H today.


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158




Gorgeous, love the red wine colours. Btw, just catching up over the last couple of weeks - love, love, love your new C - looks amazing, such a wonderful bag ... stunning with the gold hardware.


----------



## ellietilly

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3209455
> 
> 
> Collections Imperiales, Hapi 3, and clic H today.




Love the pops of colour, looks really cool


----------



## ellietilly

Rami00 said:


> Thank you :kiss: He is such a ray of sunshine. I loveeee him so much. Hopefully, I won't turn into one of those owners...who just wont shut up about their pets lol. Bear with me.




What a bundle of delight, totally gorgeous! Mine is now 2 and the whole family are totally besotted with her ... enjoy, (almost) the best thing ever [emoji6]


----------



## ellietilly

MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088




Love everything about this ... particularly your description of your 'sleeveless coat thing' which made me laugh this morning! Have a great day!


----------



## ellietilly

Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> 
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )




All good things come in three's ... a stunning triple [emoji3]


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015




Beautiful, you always look so chic in fur. Love the mini plume, super cute. I'm just catching up, loved your bleu sapphir Halzan from a week or so ago, really beautiful colour and totally tdf in the Halzan.


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Love the bracelets and your fur. Is it sable?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shawl! It's perfect with your outfit and DVN looks fantastic on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Chanel coat and dress on you!



Thank you Moirai , no Its silver mink &#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

ellietilly said:


> All good things come in three's ... a stunning triple [emoji3]



Thank you so much Ellietilly!&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> LOL you are so funny! Love your bracelets and ring and the furrrrrrrr



Thank you so much &#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> congrats on your new goodies, they're lovely on you
> 
> 
> 
> love the outfit
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful picture...
> 
> 
> 
> stunning sable dear perio, love the little plume



You are very kind !&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> So pretty and I love it in this color.
> 
> Love.
> 
> Love everything and the cat bag charm is adorable. Where did you get it?



Thanks dear Meg &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3209455
> 
> 
> Collections Imperiales, Hapi 3, and clic H today.



Love the way you add H items in your style ! Looks modern and fresh !


----------



## Kyokei

ellietilly said:


> Love the pops of colour, looks really cool



Thank you! The pops of color are some of my favorite things about H scarves. It changes up my "look" without going too far away from my dark wardrobe comfort zone.


----------



## Kyokei

Bobmops said:


> Love the way you add H items in your style ! Looks modern and fresh !



Thanks, Bobmops! I'm hoping that more and more H items will make their way into my wardrobe


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! You are gorgeous and funny with amazing style my dear Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This picture is total gorgeousness (if that's even a word! Oh well we will just invent it if it isn't [emoji6][emoji6])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh!!! Loving all the purples in your pic periogirl!!! Total Fabulosity my dear from head to toe!!! Loving your GORGEOUS fur coat!! You look total perfection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you my dear friend! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158



Another action pic which makes me want to go straight to my SA and demand this shawl now! 



AvrilShower said:


> Great match!!! Love your fur vest



Thank you so much! 



LaenaLovely said:


> Oh gorgeous all around!



Thank you Laena!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Nice belt! Looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, Rami! Your baby is so adorable!!! Major congrats!!! Looking forward to more mod pics of you and Ginger!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and definitely does not look its age.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> Can never go wrong with this beautiiful classic Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit and bag. You look fabulous!



Thank you Moirai!



megt10 said:


> So pretty and I love it in this color.
> 
> Love.
> 
> Love everything and the cat bag charm is adorable. Where did you get it?



Yes the colour was what sold me as well, thanks Megt! 



loves said:


> congrats on your new goodies, they're lovely on you
> 
> 
> 
> love the outfit
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful picture...
> 
> 
> 
> stunning sable dear perio, love the little plume



Dearest loves! Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3209455
> 
> 
> Collections Imperiales, Hapi 3, and clic H today.



Great look, you've pulled off an edgy outfit with an H scarf, no mean feat! 



ellietilly said:


> Beautiful, you always look so chic in fur. Love the mini plume, super cute. I'm just catching up, loved your bleu sapphir Halzan from a week or so ago, really beautiful colour and totally tdf in the Halzan.



Thank you so much for such lovely comments!


----------



## Kyokei

Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )



I love them!! I keep eyeing these on the H site myself. 



periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015



Gorgeous outfit and plume. That color is stunning.


----------



## Kyokei

periogirl28 said:


> Great look, you've pulled off an edgy outfit with an H scarf, no mean feat!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for such lovely comments!



Thank you so much! I wear one of my H scarves with my edgy outfits every day. Love the scarves too much to resist.


----------



## Kat.Lee

This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later. 
A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209562
> View attachment 3209563



You look wonderful!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563



Love the cozy and chic outfit of yours ! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> I love them!! I keep eyeing these on the H site myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit and plume. That color is stunning.



They are totally adictive &#128148;&#128148;, I can't explain why I need two of them &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;totally irrational &#128514;
DH said , two is definetly better than one ))


----------



## hoonana

Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563



I love your suede boots, and of course miss unicorn too :-*


----------



## loves

It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.



Great sunny color &#128525;&#127774;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563




Yay! Kat is back!  Looking FABULOUS!  Love that little Rodeo!


----------



## Baglover121

Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563




So stylish [emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )


----------



## PrestigeH

Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563




Kat ur gorgeous posts inspired me to be back here again. Thank u. So gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.




I love this style. Gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )




Beautiful blue. [emoji3]


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675




Your back! Have missed your posts!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675



Great pairing as always &#128526;&#128526;and thanks &#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> Your back! Have missed your posts!




Thank you Baglover121. Absence makes the heart grow fonder. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Great pairing as always [emoji41][emoji41]and thanks [emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops too. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> You look wonderful!







Bobmops said:


> Love the cozy and chic outfit of yours ! [emoji7][emoji7]







hoonana said:


> I love your suede boots, and of course miss unicorn too :-*







HGT said:


> Yay! Kat is back!  Looking FABULOUS!  Love that little Rodeo!







Baglover121 said:


> So stylish [emoji7]







PrestigeH said:


> Kat ur gorgeous posts inspired me to be back here again. Thank u. So gorgeous.




Thank you everyone for your kind comments. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675




So good to see you back PrestigeH. Fabulous combo as always. Did Santa just drop off another orange bag for you?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )



You look relaxed and chic!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.




What a beautiful Constance clutch. Well matched!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3209455
> 
> 
> Collections Imperiales, Hapi 3, and clic H today.




Very chic looking.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158




How fabulous you look!! Love this CW and your clic H collection is growing fast and beautifully.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088




Like this mix and match.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> 
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )




What eye candies are here. Love them Bobmops. Enjoy the Alps!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> View attachment 3208856
> 
> I have been working like a horse [emoji24] and I used all my quota so I won't be able to get new bags until January.
> Here we go my old Kelly 32.
> Hope everyone have a great day! [emoji126][emoji126]




Such a beautiful K. Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *poolside flair...*




What a stunning bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me a company on along bus ride...
> 
> And yes, it's nox box leather. It's Vache Natural.
> Special thanks to Pereogirl28, who give me this information . And I did a lot of research after your comment about this Birkin.
> 
> And I can't still believe this Birkin is already 18 years old.




Such a gorgeous company. For sure it makes your journey to anywhere enjoyable.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.




What an adorable sweetheart! Getting ready to spoil him!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> So good to see you back PrestigeH. Fabulous combo as always. Did Santa just drop off another orange bag for you?




[emoji12][emoji317] just a pair of shoes and Kelly belt. Great to see u back in action.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Happy Monday, my old Kelly with my new Chanel coat[emoji3] I think I should have worn boots with this outfit, next time!




Beautiful ari.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen... H never looked this good to me. Introducing Ginger...only six weeks old . Got him couple of hours ago.His red nose and green eyes... Omg! Tdf.
> 
> Ahemm...Kelly double tour in action.




Ginger is so cute. What breed is he? Shar Peh?


----------



## Kat.Lee

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing my H belt for the first time! And the best part...I was able to buy one size smaller than I thought I'd need.




That's such an exciting reason to wear it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

JE2824 said:


> OH EM GEE!! HOLY HOTNESS!! You are stunning, my dear. Style is impeccable!! The black B is TDF!!!!! I love this forum so much!!!



Thank you so much for your kind compliment.


----------



## Pursebop

Blue Rain said:


> What a beauty! You're making me fall back to the anemone fever again.





atomic110 said:


> Oh no... this shot is a killer! Everything so stunning, like a magazine shot





carrera993 said:


> WOW beautiful colours~!





Love_Couture said:


> Amazing color! Very beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing.





Bobmops said:


> Wow! That's artistic pic! Love , love the colors &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;





weibandy said:


> You are a talented photographer!  This photo is such amazing quality.  Love looking at it.



* thank you dear friends, was an unplanned shot by the pool on one of my exotic adventures to Mumbai India at the Oberoi Hotel... 

love that i could share with all of you  
*


----------



## Pursebop

MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088





eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158





periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015





Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )





AvrilShower said:


> View attachment 3208856
> 
> I have been working like a horse [emoji24] and I used all my quota so I won't be able to get new bags until January.
> Here we go my old Kelly 32.
> Hope everyone have a great day! [emoji126][emoji126]



*lovely pictures & delicious eye candy, thank you for sharing *


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

Bobmops said:


> Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )



*gorgeous!*



PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675



*fabulous shot *



Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563



*OMG that Kelly, TDF*



loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.



*I am swooning for a constance, thank you for sharing!
*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji317] just a pair of shoes and Kelly belt. Great to see u back in action.




It proves that you have been good this year! Santa has got you on his "good boy" list!!


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *gorgeous!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fabulous shot *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG that Kelly, TDF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am swooning for a constance, thank you for sharing!
> 
> *




Thank you ********. U r so kind. I love your bag shot at the red piano. [emoji3]


----------



## Pursebop

*A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags... 
thank you for allowing me to share *

*from left to right:*

*my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
Chanel Boy Bag
my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
Chanel Bottle Bag *


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> It proves that you have been good this year! Santa has got you on his "good boy" list!!




Yes thank you Kat. [emoji3] But I do hope Santa can give them free to me too. [emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *OMG that Kelly, TDF*



Thank you ********.


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> 
> thank you for allowing me to share *




Wow what a collection you have. I need to follow u home now. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji205]


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> thank you for allowing me to share *
> 
> *from left to right:*
> 
> *my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
> my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
> Chanel Boy Bag
> my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
> Chanel Bottle Bag *




What a versatile collection you have!!


----------



## Pursebop

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you ********. U r so kind. I love your bag shot at the red piano. [emoji3]



*awwwww, thank you LOVE 
*


Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you ********.



*most welcome beautiful *



PrestigeH said:


> Wow what a collection you have. I need to follow u home now. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji205]



*please come, always welcome, my doors are always open 

*


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Oh my gosh, Rami! Your baby is so adorable!!! Major congrats!!! Looking forward to more mod pics of you and Ginger!


 Thank you Moirai :kiss:


megt10 said:


> He is so so so so cute. Huge congratulations.


Thank you Meg! 


ellietilly said:


> What a bundle of delight, totally gorgeous! Mine is now 2 and the whole family are totally besotted with her ... enjoy, (almost) the best thing ever [emoji6]


 Aww I totally understand what you mean.I keep thinking about him and want to rush home all the time. No more wandering around in the malls lol.


Kat.Lee said:


> What an adorable sweetheart! Getting ready to spoil him!!


Thank you Kat. We went out shopping yesterday. He just loves those treats and toys. Thank you for the pointers. He loves to chew on a purple doll he got lol


PrestigeH said:


> Ginger is so cute. What breed is he? Shar Peh?


 Thank you PrestigeH. He is a Texas red nose pitbull


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )


 So Fancy! Love it 


PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675


 December is a busy month. Stunning shot as always. 


Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563


 Kat, I love everything in this picture. Your skirt is so fab.


loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.


Soufre is such a happy color. Love this shot.


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088


 Love 


eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158


On point Beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Moirai :kiss:
> 
> Thank you Meg!
> 
> Aww I totally understand what you mean.I keep thinking about him and want to rush home all the time. No more wandering around in the malls lol.
> 
> Thank you Kat. We went out shopping yesterday. He just loves those treats and toys. Thank you for the pointers. He loves to chew on a purple doll he got lol
> 
> Thank you PrestigeH. He is a Texas red nose pitbull




Aww he is such a sweetheart. So adorable that ur heart will melt when u look into his eyes.


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> What an utter cutie. He'd look fab with one of BV's intrecciato collars!


 Thank you so much. I shall look into the collars. keep you posted.


vivelebag said:


> Awww he's so adorable! I look forward to seeing him in all your future action/mod shots!


 Thank you vivelebag :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Moirai :kiss:
> 
> Thank you Meg!
> 
> Aww I totally understand what you mean.I keep thinking about him and want to rush home all the time. No more wandering around in the malls lol.
> 
> Thank you Kat. We went out shopping yesterday. He just loves those treats and toys. Thank you for the pointers. He loves to chew on a purple doll he got lol
> 
> Thank you PrestigeH. He is a Texas red nose pitbull



He is going to be a life changing factor! 



Rami00 said:


> Kat, I love everything in this picture. Your skirt is so fab.



Thank you dear.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hermesBB

Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army 
Vermillion Box B 30 
M Missoni top 
LP cardigan



Chanel jacket 
Same M Missoni top
Black Jige


----------



## Julide

I love this thread and always am delighted to see the fabulous outfits. Many apologies that I do not comment on everyone's fabulous style! 





loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.



I love your jacket/coat! Loves your outfit is amazing!!


----------



## PrestigeH

hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan
> View attachment 3209724
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Same M Missoni top
> Black Jige
> View attachment 3209728




Looking great HermesBB. [emoji3]


----------



## Baglover121

******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> thank you for allowing me to share *
> 
> *from left to right:*
> 
> *my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
> my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
> Chanel Boy Bag
> my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
> Chanel Bottle Bag *



Beautiful KC,




hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan
> View attachment 3209724
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Same M Missoni top
> Black Jige
> View attachment 3209728




HermesBB that Chanel jacket is so gorgeous on you,


----------



## hermesBB

PrestigeH said:


> Looking great HermesBB. [emoji3]




Thank you PrestigeH.  Glad to share with you all~~~ 



Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful KC,
> 
> HermesBB that Chanel jacket is so gorgeous on you,




Thanks Baglover121!


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *lovely pictures & delicious eye candy, thank you for sharing *



Thank you, and thanks for sharing also, you take the best photos!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )



How elegant!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675



Welcome back, loving your Raisin!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.



Wow so stunning! Like the Emperor's yellow robes! Always enjoy your action pics dear loves!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Welcome back, loving your Raisin!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji76][emoji8] Miss u all.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3209455
> 
> 
> Collections Imperiales, Hapi 3, and clic H today.



Gorgeous!!! The CI and that perfect edge!! Just wow Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563



Oh Kat totally missed you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... And look at you my dear!!! TOTAL PERFECTION! Loving the H boots and Ms. Unicorn looks spectacular[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.



Oh wow!!! What a GORGEOUS C!! Beautiful color and goes so well with your beautiful outfit loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 



Bobmops said:


> Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )



Ooooooooh!!! You look amazing my friend!!! [emoji7][emoji7]So elegant and beautiful and that H bracelet is divine. May I know the color please?



PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675



Oh I have missed you!!! Hard to sometimes imagine that we have a life outside of TPF [emoji53][emoji53]... And I love how you are back with a BANG!!! what a GORGEOUS pic!!! Mr. Style you get full marks for AMAZING style[emoji8][emoji8]... On a separate note both you and Kat disappeared at the same time... Hmmm hoping no pacts or exchanges were made that involved rodeos, bags or arm candies[emoji12][emoji12] 



******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> thank you for allowing me to share *
> 
> *from left to right:*
> 
> *my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
> my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
> Chanel Boy Bag
> my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
> Chanel Bottle Bag *



Thank you for pairing some perfect eye candies ********! Drooling!!



hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan
> View attachment 3209724
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Same M Missoni top
> Black Jige
> View attachment 3209728




Wow!!! You look amazing! Great ensemble!!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji317] just a pair of shoes and Kelly belt. Great to see u back in action.




Woohoo! Can't wait to see the Kelly belt in action.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Really love this look. The colors of the shawl with your shirt and matching bracelet go so well together. Beautiful, eternal!



Thank you my dear friend! Kind as always [emoji8][emoji8]



megt10 said:


> Such a great outfit. Love everything. I really want a Constance.



Thank you so much meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I hope you get a C soon! You already have such a fabulous collection of H bags!!! Btw how is your foot? I know the second surgery was in December right? 



loves said:


> congrats on your new goodies, they're lovely on you
> 
> 
> 
> love the outfit
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful picture...
> 
> 
> 
> stunning sable dear perio, love the little plume



Thank you so much loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, love the red wine colours. Btw, just catching up over the last couple of weeks - love, love, love your new C - looks amazing, such a wonderful bag ... stunning with the gold hardware.



Thank you so much dear ellietilly [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; am so blessed to have scored the C 



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you my dear friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another action pic which makes me want to go straight to my SA and demand this shawl now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Laena!



Awwww! You rock my friend!!! Your collection of H goodies are without par[emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> How fabulous you look!! Love this CW and your clic H collection is growing fast and beautifully.



Thank you my dear Kat! You are so sweet [emoji8][emoji8]



******** said:


> *lovely pictures & delicious eye candy, thank you for sharing *



Thank you ********[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Love
> 
> On point Beautiful!




Thank you dear Rami [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Today's ootd


----------



## Julide

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




Too darn cute!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



Fabulous outfit and adorable pooch!


----------



## hermesBB

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




What H? I am completely distracted by that cleavage and the cute doggie [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995; [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] awesome shot Rami00~~~


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan
> View attachment 3209724
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Same M Missoni top
> Black Jige
> View attachment 3209728



So elegant in both pics!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



Ooooh my goodness, cutest puppy picture ever *Rami*!!!  And how well-coordinated with your gorgeous outfit!  Congrats on the new puppy...I have very fond memories of the puppy stage!


----------



## hermesBB

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! You look amazing! Great ensemble!!







periogirl28 said:


> So elegant in both pics!




Thank you eternallove4bag and thanks periogirl!


----------



## Love_Couture

hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan



Love your style.  Everything looks great.  Especially eyeing on your LP cardigan.


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




Awe... You have the best companion! Ginger is so cute!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! The CI and that perfect edge!! Just wow Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat totally missed you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... And look at you my dear!!! TOTAL PERFECTION! Loving the H boots and Ms. Unicorn looks spectacular[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!!! What a GORGEOUS C!! Beautiful color and goes so well with your beautiful outfit loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh!!! You look amazing my friend!!! [emoji7][emoji7]So elegant and beautiful and that H bracelet is divine. May I know the color please?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have missed you!!! Hard to sometimes imagine that we have a life outside of TPF [emoji53][emoji53]... And I love how you are back with a BANG!!! what a GORGEOUS pic!!! Mr. Style you get full marks for AMAZING style[emoji8][emoji8]... On a separate note both you and Kat disappeared at the same time... Hmmm hoping no pacts or exchanges were made that involved rodeos, bags or arm candies[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for pairing some perfect eye candies ********! Drooling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You look amazing! Great ensemble!!



Thanks My dear ! It's bleu profond


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



Great doggy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;maybe to get dog to Louis &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Rami00

Julide said:


> Too darn cute!!


 Thank you 


periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous outfit and adorable pooch!


Thank you so much 


hermesBB said:


> What H? I am completely distracted by that cleavage and the cute doggie [emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji106]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji106]&#55356;&#57339; [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] awesome shot Rami00~~~


 LOL! Thank you 


hclubfan said:


> Ooooh my goodness, cutest puppy picture ever *Rami*!!!  And how well-coordinated with your gorgeous outfit!  Congrats on the new puppy...I have very fond memories of the puppy stage!


Thank you  I am loving every second with him.


HGT said:


> Awe... You have the best companion! Ginger is so cute!


Thank you HGT :kiss:


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> What eye candies are here. Love them Bobmops. Enjoy the Alps!!


Thank you dear ! It was only the north of Sweden this time .. Alpes are coming in end December &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> How elegant!



Thank you my dear friend !


----------



## luckylove

******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> thank you for allowing me to share *
> 
> *from left to right:*
> 
> *my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
> my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
> Chanel Boy Bag
> my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
> Chanel Bottle Bag *



Great photo! How do you manage to travel with so many bags?  I have become quite the minimalist packer these days and will only bring what can be carried on board with me. Love your "weekend bags."


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




Omg look at the cutie!!! Rami ur baby is beautiful!! He is totally stealing the show [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thanks My dear ! It's bleu profond




Aha!!! I forgot how our tastes gel when it comes to shawls and h bracelets! I have it too but in gold [emoji3][emoji3].....You reinstated my faith that I made a good choice buying it [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Aha!!! I forgot how our tastes gel when it comes to shawls and h bracelets! I have it too but in gold [emoji3][emoji3].....You reinstated my faith that I made a good choice buying it [emoji8][emoji8]



I was sure you had IT &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## hclubfan

******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> thank you for allowing me to share *
> 
> *from left to right:*
> 
> *my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
> my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
> Chanel Boy Bag
> my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
> Chanel Bottle Bag *



I almost missed this post, ********, which would have been a crime, as it's unbelievably beautiful!!! Please tell me all of these gems were with you in your carry-on, and not in checked baggage!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> I was sure you had IT [emoji23][emoji23]




Lol[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> Very chic looking.



Thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! The CI and that perfect edge!! Just wow Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat totally missed you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... And look at you my dear!!! TOTAL PERFECTION! Loving the H boots and Ms. Unicorn looks spectacular[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!!! What a GORGEOUS C!! Beautiful color and goes so well with your beautiful outfit loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh!!! You look amazing my friend!!! [emoji7][emoji7]So elegant and beautiful and that H bracelet is divine. May I know the color please?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have missed you!!! Hard to sometimes imagine that we have a life outside of TPF [emoji53][emoji53]... And I love how you are back with a BANG!!! what a GORGEOUS pic!!! Mr. Style you get full marks for AMAZING style[emoji8][emoji8]... On a separate note both you and Kat disappeared at the same time... Hmmm hoping no pacts or exchanges were made that involved rodeos, bags or arm candies[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for pairing some perfect eye candies ********! Drooling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You look amazing! Great ensemble!!



Thanks!! H and Chanel makes for a great combination.


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]



I love this on you!! Your shirt and the shawl look great together.


----------



## Kyokei

hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan
> View attachment 3209724
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Same M Missoni top
> Black Jige
> View attachment 3209728



You look great in both shots! I love your Chanel jacket too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> I love this on you!! Your shirt and the shawl look great together.




Thank you dear Kyokei [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]




Love the blues. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] very beautiful.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]



Aaaaaahhhh, dreamy look!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! The CI and that perfect edge!! Just wow Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat totally missed you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... And look at you my dear!!! TOTAL PERFECTION! Loving the H boots and Ms. Unicorn looks spectacular[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!!! What a GORGEOUS C!! Beautiful color and goes so well with your beautiful outfit loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh!!! You look amazing my friend!!! [emoji7][emoji7]So elegant and beautiful and that H bracelet is divine. May I know the color please?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have missed you!!! Hard to sometimes imagine that we have a life outside of TPF [emoji53][emoji53]... And I love how you are back with a BANG!!! what a GORGEOUS pic!!! Mr. Style you get full marks for AMAZING style[emoji8][emoji8]... On a separate note both you and Kat disappeared at the same time... Hmmm hoping no pacts or exchanges were made that involved rodeos, bags or arm candies[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for pairing some perfect eye candies ********! Drooling!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You look amazing! Great ensemble!!




Hi Eternallove4bag. U definitely have been missed too. Have been stalking your posts too. Keep the beautiful pictures coming. About the disappearance, [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Woohoo! Can't wait to see the Kelly belt in action.




Thank you HGT. [emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd




That's so adorable. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]




With your style and collection, u can have any gorgeous theme. Love it.


----------



## juliet827

******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> thank you for allowing me to share *
> 
> *from left to right:*
> 
> *my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
> my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
> Chanel Boy Bag
> my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
> Chanel Bottle Bag *



MissBopTalk just slays me every time I see her. Such a beauty.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]




Such a perfection!! Gorgeous blues!!!


----------



## meridian

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



OMGoodness!!  The Birkin is nice but the puppy is stealing this show!!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



You two are so happy together! Oh yeah, not to forget your stunning B and great outfit. Love!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241




Good morning Mr. Perfect! Love the perfect match!! Enjoy your day! [emoji8]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241


Love them all


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning Mr. Perfect! Love the perfect match!! Enjoy your day! [emoji8]




Morning beautiful. Thank you and u have a great day too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love them all




Thank you Loukpeach. [emoji3]


----------



## hoonana

Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share &#128541;


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Moirai , no Its silver mink &#128148;



It's beautiful, please do a mod pic for us when you get the chance 



Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563



Love everything you're wearing, Kat! You look gorgeous! Is your Chanel coat from this season?



loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.



This is a such a beautiful jacket. Look lovely on you.



Bobmops said:


> Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )



So pretty, you and your accessories!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3209455
> 
> Collections Imperiales, Hapi 3, and clic H today.



You look beautiful, and love the pop of color from CI. 



PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675



Fabulous, PH! Please continue to share. We would greatly miss you.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563



Stunning Kat.


----------



## megt10

hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share &#128541;



Fantastic outfit.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241



You too. Love your pics.


----------



## megt10

Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> thank you for allowing me to share *
> *from left to right:*
> *my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
> my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
> Chanel Boy Bag
> my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
> Chanel Bottle Bag *



So many beautiful choices! Decisions, decisions! Thanks for the eye candies, ********.



hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan
> View attachment 3209724
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Same M Missoni top
> Black Jige
> View attachment 3209728



Love your outfits and bags! Have a great time!



Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



Another OMG! Ginger is soooo gorgeous! How do you leave her to go to work?! Love the outfit too 



eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]



Beautiful top and shawl! Love this closeup shot of you.



PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241



Another great pic! Have a wonderful Thursday.



hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share &#128541;



Lovely outfit and B! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.



You look beautiful, Meg, and your ostrich B is stunning.


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



Ahahaha! So cute and the colors are well coordinated)))))


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> It's beautiful, please do a mod pic for us when you get the chance
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything you're wearing, Kat! You look gorgeous! Is your Chanel coat from this season?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a such a beautiful jacket. Look lovely on you.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, you and your accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful, and love the pop of color from CI.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous, PH! Please continue to share. We would greatly miss you.



Thank you. As beautiful as Hermes scarves look indoors, the colors really come out in natural lighting.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241



Gorgeous PrestigeH! Love the combination!


----------



## ari

hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share &#128541;



Beautiful outfit! What color is your B?


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.



This B is amazing and you look great Megt!


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.




Looking great Meg!


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241




 Gorgeous pic to enjoy while I have my coffee, love the bolide,


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Love everything you're wearing, Kat! You look gorgeous! Is your Chanel coat from this season?



Thank you Moirai. Coat is from LV and quite a few years ago. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share [emoji13]




That's a cute B and your whole outfit matches well with it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Stunning Kat.




Thank you Meg.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.




You look great Meg. Just perfect for the Xmas festive spirit.


----------



## hoonana

ari said:


> Beautiful outfit! What color is your B?



Thx, she is gris t 25.


----------



## PrestigeH

hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share [emoji13]




U look great. Enjoy ur dinner.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> It's beautiful, please do a mod pic for us when you get the chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything you're wearing, Kat! You look gorgeous! Is your Chanel coat from this season?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a such a beautiful jacket. Look lovely on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, you and your accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful, and love the pop of color from CI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous, PH! Please continue to share. We would greatly miss you.




Thank you Moirai. U r so kind. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> You too. Love your pics.







megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.




Thank you Megt. U look fabulous with the ostrich beauty. It really suits u so well. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Gorgeous PrestigeH! Love the combination!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous pic to enjoy while I have my coffee, love the bolide,




Thank you Baglover121. Enjoy ur coffee. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]


----------



## hoonana

PrestigeH said:


> U look great. Enjoy ur dinner.


 


Thanks, your H goodies are killing me


----------



## lvusr1

My passenger this morning


----------



## PrestigeH

hoonana said:


> Thanks, your H goodies are killing me




Thank you Hoonana. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

lvusr1 said:


> My passenger this morning




That's one gorgeous passenger. Is that Colvert blue?


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]



Lovely and refreshing!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241



Always look forward to your action pics and Rodeos! Lovely Bolide! 




megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.



Festive and elegant, love the pops of RED!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]



fab blues!!!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share &#128541;



How sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan
> View attachment 3209724
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Same M Missoni top
> Black Jige
> View attachment 3209728



love both looks hermesBB, but that Chanel jacket is very special! Vermillion Box B is TDF!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Always look forward to your action pics and Rodeos! Lovely Bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Festive and elegant, love the pops of RED!




Thank u so much Periogirl. [emoji3]


----------



## dooneybaby

Taking a breather at work.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241



Wow ! Love the etope and light blue &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

dooneybaby said:


> Taking a breather at work.




Very classy colours. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.



Ohhh, that Burkin is TDF&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wow ! Love the etope and light blue [emoji7][emoji7]




Hi Bobmops. Thank you very much. [emoji3]


----------



## dooneybaby

PrestigeH said:


> Very classy colours. [emoji3]


Thanks!
I would have loved to have worn my matching H belt today, but the 2 1/2 doughnuts I devoured the day before ruined those plans.


----------



## PrestigeH

dooneybaby said:


> Thanks!
> I would have loved to have worn my matching H belt today, but the 2 1/2 doughnuts I devoured the day before ruined those plans.




Ha ha am sure u will be fine. U are now making me hungry for doughnuts. [emoji507][emoji507][emoji507][emoji507]


----------



## Baglover121

dooneybaby said:


> Taking a breather at work.




Beautiful colours,


----------



## temps

Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]




Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!



lvusr1 said:


> My passenger this morning




Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing. 

Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.


----------



## periogirl28

temps said:


> Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.
> 
> View attachment 3210509



Wow another Craie, looks fabulous with winter whites.


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> You look beautiful, Meg, and your ostrich B is stunning.





ari said:


> This B is amazing and you look great Megt!





HGT said:


> Looking great Meg!





Kat.Lee said:


> You look great Meg. Just perfect for the Xmas festive spirit.





PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Megt. U look fabulous with the ostrich beauty. It really suits u so well. [emoji3]



Thank so much everyone. You are all so kind.


----------



## megt10

lvusr1 said:


> My passenger this morning


Gorgeous passenger. 


periogirl28 said:


> Always look forward to your action pics and Rodeos! Lovely Bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Festive and elegant, love the pops of RED!


Thank you.


dooneybaby said:


> Taking a breather at work.


Love the shawl.


Bobmops said:


> Ohhh, that Burkin is TDF&#128525;


Thank you. I love her too.


temps said:


> Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.
> 
> View attachment 3210509



Fabulous outfit. I love your sweater dress with the bag.


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Great doggy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;maybe to get dog to Louis &#129300;&#129300;


Thank you. I looked into it and thinking of getting him one.


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg look at the cutie!!! Rami ur baby is beautiful!! He is totally stealing the show [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you :kiss:


PrestigeH said:


> That's so adorable. [emoji3]


 Thank you prestige :kiss:


meridian said:


> OMGoodness!!  The Birkin is nice but the puppy is stealing this show!!&#10084;&#65039;


 I know! He is a little star right. Thank you :kiss:


Kat.Lee said:


> You two are so happy together! Oh yeah, not to forget your stunning B and great outfit. Love!![emoji8][emoji8]


 Thank you, Kat! He likes to tag along everywhereeeee lol


ari said:


> Ahahaha! So cute and the colors are well coordinated)))))


Thank you Ari :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

temps said:


> Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!
> 
> Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.
> 
> View attachment 3210509


 
WOW! What a show stopper look. LOVE!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Moirai. Coat is from LV and quite a few years ago. [emoji4][emoji8]



Thanks, Kat. That explains why it didn't have the iconic buttons. Beautiful coat from your amazing closet. Have a great night.


----------



## Moirai

temps said:


> Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action!
> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!
> 
> Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.
> View attachment 3210509



Looking lovely. Whole outfit comes together beautifully.


----------



## Pursebop

Kat.Lee said:


> What a versatile collection you have!!



* Hopefully still a growing collection!*



Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful KC,
> 
> *merci madame *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HermesBB that Chanel jacket is so gorgeous on you,





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, and thanks for sharing also, you take the best photos!





eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! The CI and that perfect edge!! Just wow Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat totally missed you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... And look at you my dear!!! TOTAL PERFECTION! Loving the H boots and Ms. Unicorn looks spectacular[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow!!! What a GORGEOUS C!! Beautiful color and goes so well with your beautiful outfit loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh!!! You look amazing my friend!!! [emoji7][emoji7]So elegant and beautiful and that H bracelet is divine. May I know the color please?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have missed you!!! Hard to sometimes imagine that we have a life outside of TPF [emoji53][emoji53]... And I love how you are back with a BANG!!! what a GORGEOUS pic!!! Mr. Style you get full marks for AMAZING style[emoji8][emoji8]... On a separate note both you and Kat disappeared at the same time... Hmmm hoping no pacts or exchanges were made that involved rodeos, bags or arm candies[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for pairing some perfect eye candies ********! Drooling!!
> 
> *most welcome, thank you for letting me share*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You look amazing! Great ensemble!!





luckylove said:


> Great photo! How do you manage to travel with so many bags?  I have become quite the minimalist packer these days and will only bring what can be carried on board with me. Love your "weekend bags."



*I have become an expert bag nester...I call it bag nesting. I put one inside of the other  & usually a dedicated carry on. This was a long trip so many more than normal 
*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241


*such a lovely shot of your beautiful treasures *


----------



## Pursebop

*Coffee time... *


----------



## Moirai

dooneybaby said:


> Taking a breather at work.



Perfect together. Sweater highlights the scarf so well.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *Coffee time... *



Gorgeous B and coffee looks delicious. Happy travels to you!


----------



## Moirai

lvusr1 said:


> My passenger this morning



Your B looks lovely with the twillies!


----------



## PrestigeH

temps said:


> Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.
> 
> View attachment 3210509




What a beautiful pose and beautiful bag!!! Everything is beautiful here.


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *such a lovely shot of your beautiful treasures *







******** said:


> *Coffee time... *




Thank you. I need to learn photography skill from u. Every picture is like from a high fashion magazine. &#129299;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> It's beautiful, please do a mod pic for us when you get the chance
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything you're wearing, Kat! You look gorgeous! Is your Chanel coat from this season?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a such a beautiful jacket. Look lovely on you.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, you and your accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful, and love the pop of color from CI.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous, PH! Please continue to share. We would greatly miss you.



Thanks dear ! Not a great pic , i know . Always wanted to try Maxy twilly as turban &#128556;&#128556;well , now i done it )


----------



## lvusr1

PrestigeH said:


> That's one gorgeous passenger. Is that Colvert blue?



Thank you! The color is Bleu de Galice


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *Coffee time... *



Ahhh, color bomb &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Thanks dear ! Not a great pic , i know . Always wanted to try Maxy twilly as turban [emoji51][emoji51]well , now i done it )




It is not a great pic. It is a very FABULOUS pic. [emoji3][emoji16] Love how u use it as a turban. Genius. [emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> It is not a great pic. It is a very FABULOUS pic. [emoji3][emoji16] Love how u use it as a turban. Genius. [emoji8]



Really ?) I thought I got some strange looks &#128064;&#128064; Wearing turban )
But if you say it's fine , I'm happy &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Really ?) I thought I got some strange looks [emoji102][emoji102] Wearing turban )
> 
> But if you say it's fine , I'm happy [emoji8][emoji8]




Well I like it. This style is elegant. [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Wow you look stunning.


Thank you *megt10*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Love the blues. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] very beautiful.



Thank you dear Love_Couture [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Aaaaaahhhh, dreamy look!



Thank you dear friend! Taking a lesson out of your fabulous style book[emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Eternallove4bag. U definitely have been missed too. Have been stalking your posts too. Keep the beautiful pictures coming. About the disappearance, [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]



You are such a sweetheart!!! Work has been crazy for me too! End of the semester is always crazy for me but thankfully winding down! Missed my time with you and our beautiful TPF family members who were also missing in action... Ahem Kat are you listening [emoji12][emoji12]... And no pacts allowed when I am not around[emoji13]



PrestigeH said:


> With your style and collection, u can have any gorgeous theme. Love it.



Awwww!!! You made my day completely my dear PrestigeH! I just have to learn how to take fabulous shots like you do [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Such a perfection!! Gorgeous blues!!!



Thank you dear Kat! I am so happy you are back! Yay![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Beautiful top and shawl! Love this closeup shot of you.



Thank you dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> Lovely and refreshing!



Thank you my sweet friend 



ari said:


> fab blues!!!!!!!



Thank you dear ari [emoji8][emoji8]



temps said:


> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!



Thank you so much temps [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241



Ooooooh there you go with your FABULOUS STUNNING shots[emoji7][emoji7] my god how many fabulous H bags do you have my dear? Please consider doing a family picture of them together [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share [emoji13]



Super GORGEOUS [emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.



Oh Meg you always look so chic and fantastic!!! Love the boots and the splash of red is so festive! You look beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



lvusr1 said:


> My passenger this morning



With a passenger so beautiful I would be driving round and round all day[emoji7]



dooneybaby said:


> Taking a breather at work.



Beautiful scarf and perfect with your sweater dooneybaby [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



******** said:


> *Coffee time... *



Wow! Your shots are just AMAZING always ********!!! Wondering what's in the fendi bag [emoji6][emoji6]



Bobmops said:


> Thanks dear ! Not a great pic , i know . Always wanted to try Maxy twilly as turban [emoji51][emoji51]well , now i done it )




Look at you dear Bopmops!!! You are truly one of the stylish fashionistas here[emoji7][emoji7]! I am so eyeing your beautiful decor, the H boxes in the background and that gorgeous sable!!! TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Thanks dear ! Not a great pic , i know . Always wanted to try Maxy twilly as turban &#128556;&#128556;well , now i done it )



Thanks, Bobmops :kiss:! Glamorous pic of you in your mink and turban. I love that you use your silk and shawl as head scarf.


----------



## eternallove4bag

temps said:


> Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.
> 
> View attachment 3210509




You look STUNNING with your gorgeous Craie B and chic outfit!! Totally rocking it temps [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> You are such a sweetheart!!! Work has been crazy for me too! End of the semester is always crazy for me but thankfully winding down! Missed my time with you and our beautiful TPF family members who were also missing in action... Ahem Kat are you listening [emoji12][emoji12]... And no pacts allowed when I am not around[emoji13]
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Kat! I am so happy you are back! Yay![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I hear you dear. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji8][emoji8][emoji198][emoji199][emoji190]


eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh there you go with your FABULOUS STUNNING shots[emoji7][emoji7] my god how many fabulous H bags do you have my dear? Please consider doing a family picture of them together [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



LOL! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Thanks dear ! Not a great pic , i know . Always wanted to try Maxy twilly as turban [emoji51][emoji51]well , now i done it )




That's a fabulous look Bobmops.


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Coffee time... *



Fantastic shot! Your B, Coffee, Time, Fendi. All good together! [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji438]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> I hear you dear. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji8][emoji8][emoji198][emoji199][emoji190]
> 
> 
> LOL! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Hehehe! It's sooooooo good to have you back Kat.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh there you go with your FABULOUS STUNNING shots[emoji7][emoji7] my god how many fabulous H bags do you have my dear? Please consider doing a family picture of them together [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




Good morning Eternallove4bag. Can't do a family picture because I am missing a black Constance with GHW. [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! It's sooooooo good to have you back Kat.




Yes Kat is back. Woohoo. &#129299;[emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Thanks, Kat. That explains why it didn't have the iconic buttons. Beautiful coat from your amazing closet. Have a great night.



You are right about the buttons. Thank you Moirai. You too! [emoji292]


----------



## Kat.Lee

temps said:


> Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.
> 
> View attachment 3210509



Beautiful look. Love everything!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

dooneybaby said:


> Taking a breather at work.




Fabulous match!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove4bag. Can't do a family picture because I am missing a black Constance with GHW. [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;




Hahahaha!! Ok if you want it then you will lose your ENTIRE collection for that one bag[emoji12][emoji12] are you ready?... Then you will be posting a solo pic of the black C and I will be posting an entire family pic of what used to be your H bags [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes Kat is back. Woohoo. &#129299;[emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]




See Kat how much we all missed you [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!! Ok if you want it then you will lose your ENTIRE collection for that one bag[emoji12][emoji12] are you ready?... Then you will be posting a solo pic of the black C and I will be posting an entire family pic of what used to be your H bags [emoji23][emoji23]




I will pm u my mailing address. Send it over quick. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! It's sooooooo good to have you back Kat.







PrestigeH said:


> Yes Kat is back. Woohoo. &#129299;[emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]




Thank you both. You both are the best!! 


PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove4bag. Can't do a family picture because I am missing a black Constance with GHW. [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!! Ok if you want it then you will lose your ENTIRE collection for that one bag[emoji12][emoji12] are you ready?... Then you will be posting a solo pic of the black C and I will be posting an entire family pic of what used to be your H bags [emoji23][emoji23]



OMG this is way too funny. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> See Kat how much we all missed you [emoji3][emoji3]




Awwwwwww thank you. Muaaaaahhh!!!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Will have to go through this thread again slowly, so much eye candy here!
> On a warmer day, Anemone mini Plume.
> View attachment 3209015



U always look so good * periogirl28*



Bobmops said:


> I been traveling to North Pole for Apres Alps training &#9975;&#9975;
> Those guys were waiting for me to came back from slopes )


OMG, so many beautiful galop! Enjoy ur trip



MrsOwen3 said:


> first L'Ombre action pic, with Natural Chamonix HAC and Black gator CDC and my new sale Dries Van Noten sleeveless coat thing [emoji4]
> 
> thanks for letting me share with all you stylish ladies and gents!
> View attachment 3209088


This is very classic color combo, lovely



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3209455
> 
> 
> Collections Imperiales, Hapi 3, and clic H today.


Love ur pop color on black outfit




Kat.Lee said:


> This is the fastest moving thread on here! I'm sure I've missed out many beautiful action shots during the last week. Sorry, I'll try to catch up with all the fab posts later.
> A little contribution today - Ms Unicorn and H boots. Wish you all a great day. And I miss you all dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209569
> View attachment 3209563


Great to see u in action again! Love everything ~




loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.


So cool! U really know how to rock the yellow color! I always find it hard to wear yellow and ur look is so inspiring ! Love u C too!




hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan
> View attachment 3209724
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Same M Missoni top
> Black Jige
> View attachment 3209728


Love both look!



Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd


Ginger is so adorable ! 




hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share &#128541;


Love ur little B, looking great! Enjoy ur dinner!



megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.


Not ridiculous at all! Love ur super Hot B!




lvusr1 said:


> My passenger this morning


The best passanger to company ur drive, loving ur matching twillies too




dooneybaby said:


> Taking a breather at work.


Classy scarf~




temps said:


> Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action!
> 
> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!
> 
> Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.
> 
> View attachment 3210509


Ur Craie B is so beautiful together with ur pretty outfit ! U make me regret letting go my Craie B now


----------



## Love_Couture

hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share [emoji13]




Very cute. Have a wonderful dinner. [emoji172]


----------



## atomic110

******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> thank you for allowing me to share *
> 
> *from left to right:*
> 
> *my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
> my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
> Chanel Boy Bag
> my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
> Chanel Bottle Bag *





******** said:


> *Coffee time... *



Amazing, u travel in such a style and love everything U showed.. I wonder what else u have in ur wardrobe &#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I will pm u my mailing address. Send it over quick. [emoji16]




REALLY? All your H treasures for just one bag??? Oh you so have a deal my dear!!! Why pm the address? I am booking my flight to come collect and deliver personally [emoji3][emoji3]


Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you both. You both are the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this is way too funny. [emoji33][emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hehehe we are all of us back to doing what we do best... HAVE FUN[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] yay!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Awwwwwww thank you. Muaaaaahhh!!!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Have a wonderful day. Stay healthy and beautiful too.
> View attachment 3210241





PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675



So happy to u back in action with all these beautiful shots.. I can continue eyeing on ur goodies again.. lol


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> REALLY? All your H treasures for just one bag??? Oh you so have a deal my dear!!! Why pm the address? I am booking my flight to come collect and deliver personally [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> Hehehe we are all of us back to doing what we do best... HAVE FUN[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Ha ha yes thanks for bringing fun to all of us here especially me. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Wore it this morning but just getting a chance to post this.. My new spring 2016 shawl that I got last week and my matching clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209157
> View attachment 3209158





eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]



Beautiful scarves as usual! 
I'm enjoying seeing u and PrestigeH making e deal, keke...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> So happy to u back in action with all these beautiful shots.. I can continue eyeing on ur goodies again.. lol




Thank u atomic. Caution. Eternallove4bag is getting onto a flight to come visit u and yes your sofa too. &#129299;[emoji24][emoji87]


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )





Bobmops said:


> Thanks dear ! Not a great pic , i know . Always wanted to try Maxy twilly as turban &#128556;&#128556;well , now i done it )



U look stylish ~


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u atomic. Caution. Eternallove4bag is getting onto a flight to come visit u and yes your sofa too. &#129299;[emoji24][emoji87]



Don't drag me into ur deal with eternallove4bag... and left my sofa alone! Lol...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Don't drag me into ur deal with eternallove4bag... and left my sofa alone! Lol...




Lol peace. [emoji16] ok the Ghillies then. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha yes thanks for bringing fun to all of us here especially me. [emoji3]



Thank you my dear for being so awesome 



atomic110 said:


> Beautiful scarves as usual!
> I'm enjoying seeing u and PrestigeH making e deal, keke...



Hehehe thank you dear atomic110!!! 



PrestigeH said:


> Thank u atomic. Caution. Eternallove4bag is getting onto a flight to come visit u and yes your sofa too. &#129299;[emoji24][emoji87]



Bad boy!! Pitting us against one another [emoji49]



atomic110 said:


> Don't drag me into ur deal with eternallove4bag... and left my sofa alone! Lol...




Good call my dear[emoji3][emoji3]... See how he is once again distracting us!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Lol peace. [emoji16] ok the Ghillies then. [emoji12]


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
I really miss ur sense of humor ~ so much fun and tears at the same time , lol...


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Lol peace. [emoji16] ok the Ghillies then. [emoji12]




Hello!!! Make up your mind... Ghillies or C and NO you can't have both[emoji3][emoji3]... Third option atomic110's sofa? [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear for being so awesome
> 
> 
> Hehehe thank you dear atomic110!!!
> 
> 
> Bad boy!! Pitting us against one another [emoji49]
> 
> Good call my dear[emoji3][emoji3]... See how he is once again distracting us!!!



U r welcome to visit me and I can company to "pick up" PrestigeH treasures &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Super GORGEOUS [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg you always look so chic and fantastic!!! Love the boots and the splash of red is so festive! You look beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> With a passenger so beautiful I would be driving round and round all day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf and perfect with your sweater dooneybaby [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Your shots are just AMAZING always ********!!! Wondering what's in the fendi bag [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you dear Bopmops!!! You are truly one of the stylish fashionistas here[emoji7][emoji7]! I am so eyeing your beautiful decor, the H boxes in the background and that gorgeous sable!!! TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



you are super kind as always the coat is just regular silver mink , nothing fancy


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hello!!! Make up your mind... Ghillies or C and NO you can't have both[emoji3][emoji3]... Third option atomic110's sofa? [emoji12]


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; sure... I can trade my sofa with * PrestigeH*.. lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> you are super kind as always the coat is just regular silver mink , nothing fancy




But you make it look crazy good!!! Love your style Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] sure... I can trade my sofa with * PrestigeH*.. lol




Hehehe!! We need to really have a sit down, draw up our list of who has what and then negotiate[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> u r welcome to visit me and i can company to "pick up" prestigeh treasures [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




deal deal deal!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Thanks, Bobmops :kiss:! Glamorous pic of you in your mink and turban. I love that you use your silk and shawl as head scarf.



thanks Moirai! i believe it comes with climate  very often we feel like wrap ourselves in extra layer :rain:


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> That's a fabulous look Bobmops.



thank you magnificent Kat


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Awwwwwww thank you. Muaaaaahhh!!!





PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha yes thanks for bringing fun to all of us here especially me. [emoji3]





atomic110 said:


> Don't drag me into ur deal with eternallove4bag... and left my sofa alone! Lol...





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear for being so awesome
> Hehehe thank you dear atomic110!!!
> Bad boy!! Pitting us against one another [emoji49]
> Good call my dear[emoji3][emoji3]... See how he is once again distracting us!!!



LOL! Love you guys! Not only do I enjoy your beautiful mod pics but you always make me smile.:kiss:


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> U look stylish ~



thank you dear Atomic110 !


----------



## atomic110

A casual Street look with my Jypsiere 31...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> A casual Street look with my Jypsiere 31...




Omg!! Love your casual style here atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Your H goodies are no less!! Wow!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210722
> View attachment 3210723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210724
> 
> Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



So pretty &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;, Love the pic !!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210722
> View attachment 3210723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210724
> 
> Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Ur house look so comfy and I'm amaze by ur aquarium !!! And of course ur most stunning C too! I wanna visit u now...&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> A casual Street look with my Jypsiere 31...



Great look&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Love_Couture

******** said:


> *Coffee time... *




Love all the colors in this picture. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210722
> View attachment 3210723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210724
> 
> Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Obviously you need one or more of Under the Waves! Lovely action pics!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> A casual Street look with my Jypsiere 31...



Wow what a cool look! Admire!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Love your casual style here atomic110[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Your H goodies are no less!! Wow!!!



Haha, trying to distract all of u attention from my G (and sofa)  
or maybe not? Humm..&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Ur house look so comfy and I'm amaze by ur aquarium !!! And of course ur most stunning C too! I wanna visit u now...[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Thank you my dear atomic110! Wish I could take credit for the aquarium but it's my DH's passion and hobby! Come visit me! We can plot some more to get PrestigeH's goodies  [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Bobmops said:


> So pretty [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174], Love the pic !!




Thank you dear Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039; can't believe H launched the 'under the waves' theme spring scarves! Couldn't resist taking this picture[emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Obviously you need one or more of Under the Waves! Lovely action pics!



You inspired me with your beautiful new scarf my friend! I was thinking why I love this design so much and then looked up saw my aquarium and my C in front and had the bright idea of a mod shot [emoji6]



atomic110 said:


> Haha, trying to distract all of u attention from my G (and sofa)
> or maybe not? Humm..[emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]




Ooooops you gave my game away [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Thanks dear ! Not a great pic , i know . Always wanted to try Maxy twilly as turban &#128556;&#128556;well , now i done it )



I love your mink, it just looks so cosy and comfortable and I am all about comfort! Thanks for sharing, that is such a great way to wear the Maxi Twill. It would never stay on my head or my hair.


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Great look&#128148;&#128148;


Thank you *Bobmops*&#128522;




periogirl28 said:


> Wow what a cool look! Admire!


Thanks * periogirl28*, I'm actually admiring ur look most of the time because U always look so elegant. In contrast, I'm just very casual &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## periogirl28

In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> You inspired me with your beautiful new scarf my friend! I was thinking why I love this design so much and then looked up saw my aquarium and my C in front and had the bright idea of a mod shot [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooops you gave my game away [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Now I know why you also wear De la Mer so well. [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Bobmops*[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks * periogirl28*, I'm actually admiring ur look most of the time because U always look so elegant. In contrast, I'm just very casual [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Thank you. We can swap styles for a change? I don't do sporty /cool so well. Must learn from you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754



total PERFECTION head to toe!!! Omg!!! Just FABULOUS! Seriously we need to have H workshops! You my dear are in charge of 'how to look STUNNING' sessions[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



periogirl28 said:


> Now I know why you also wear De la Mer so well. [emoji7]




[emoji8][emoji8] you are so sweet!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> total PERFECTION head to toe!!! Omg!!! Just FABULOUS! Seriously we need to have H workshops! You my dear are in charge of 'how to look STUNNING' sessions[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8] you are so sweet!!!




Oh dear no, that wouldn't be me. Anyway aren't we off to swap bags and steal Rodeos from PrestigeH?


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754


This is exactly why I've been admiring ur look, so elegant &#128525;




periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. We can swap styles for a change? I don't do sporty /cool so well. Must learn from you!


Haha, maybe we should! That will be fun to try out  I'm sure u will have a very elegant casual look again.. shall we? Keke...





periogirl28 said:


> Oh dear no, that wouldn't be me. Anyway aren't we off to swap bags and steal Rodeos from PrestigeH?


Yes, stay focus on PrestigeH rodeosss, lol...


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> This is exactly why I've been admiring ur look, so elegant &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, maybe we should! That will be fun to try out  I'm sure u will have a very elegant casual look again.. shall we? Keke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, stay focus on PrestigeH rodeosss, lol...



I will go right out and buy a pair of H Kicks! 

Focus, focus on those Rodeos....


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Oh dear no, that wouldn't be me. Anyway aren't we off to swap bags and steal Rodeos from PrestigeH?




Well your gorgeous pic is a dreamy distraction... Ok back to our real mission then [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear atomic110! Wish I could take credit for the aquarium but it's my DH's passion and hobby! Come visit me! We can plot some more to get PrestigeH's goodies  [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]






eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooops you gave my game away [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Stay focus on PrestigeH goodies... lol..
By the way, I bet ur DH is a very nice and patient person because it takes a lot of efforts to  take care of an aquarium. Lucky u!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> I will go right out and buy a pair of H Kicks!
> 
> Focus, focus on those Rodeos....



H kicks is nice and wise choice to start a sporty look! Can't wait to see ur action shot! 
Ok, now focus on  PrestigeH rodeosss again... lol...


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Stay focus on PrestigeH goodies... lol..
> By the way, I bet ur DH is a very nice and patient person because it takes a lot of efforts to  take care of an aquarium. Lucky u!




Touchwood he totally is [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; [emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.




You look fabulous w your ostrich b!! Great job on the selfie [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754




Gorg!!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> H kicks is nice and wise choice to start a sporty look! Can't wait to see ur action shot!
> Ok, now focus on  PrestigeH rodeosss again... lol...




Hahahaha. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Touchwood he totally is [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; [emoji4]




You my sweet dear friend, totally deserve a good guy. That aquarium is a bonus! 



nadineluv said:


> Gorg!!




Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You my sweet dear friend, totally deserve a good guy. That aquarium is a bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Awww! Thank you for saying something so sweet my friend :HUGS: [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754



This is perfection.  Simple, tasteful, elegant!!  Thank you!


----------



## Evita98

Have a great day!
Thanks!


----------



## Evita98

And another horse charm!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.



wow...i want to be you when i grow up too 



atomic110 said:


> A casual Street look with my Jypsiere 31...



you are rocking the jypsiere...



eternallove4bag said:


> Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics![
> Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



great pics..lucky C living in such a lovely house! 



loves said:


> It's been a long time since I took an action pic with me in it. My current apartment has a lack of full length mirrors so waist up only. Soufre Epsom Constance as a clutch.



looking fabulous...love the oriental jacket...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> wow...i want to be you when i grow up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are rocking the jypsiere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great pics..lucky C living in such a lovely house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking fabulous...love the oriental jacket...




[emoji16][emoji8][emoji16]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> [emoji16][emoji8][emoji16]


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754



great sable and Etope beauty


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> great sable and Etope beauty




Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hello!!! Make up your mind... Ghillies or C and NO you can't have both[emoji3][emoji3]... Third option atomic110's sofa? [emoji12]




Can I choose all three? [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> LOL! Love you guys! Not only do I enjoy your beautiful mod pics but you always make me smile.:kiss:




Thank u Moirai. [emoji12][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> A casual Street look with my Jypsiere 31...




Wow love this. Is Jypsiere a good to use bag?


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210722
> View attachment 3210723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210724
> 
> Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Wow ur house is stunning. Ok finally I can conclude. U must be a mermaid. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754




The coat and the B look wonderful on u. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Evita98 said:


> Have a great day!
> 
> Thanks!







Evita98 said:


> And another horse charm!




Thanks for sharing. Nice bag and charms. [emoji3]


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210722
> View attachment 3210723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210724
> 
> Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Look at that aquarium!!! And the Constance of course.


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754




Nice!! The Etoupe B goes really well with your mink! 
My first is Etoupe too!


----------



## PrestigeH

TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

Evita98 said:


> Have a great day!
> Thanks!


U got a beautiful Black K and rodeo.. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]
> View attachment 3211020


PrestigeH in kaleidoscope style! So avant garde! TGIF my dear &#128521;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> PrestigeH in kaleidoscope style! So avant garde! TGIF my dear [emoji6]




Thank you Atomic and good morning beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## Evita98

atomic110 said:


> U got a beautiful Black K and rodeo.. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


Thanks! It's a plomb K^^


----------



## Evita98

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for sharing. Nice bag and charms. [emoji3]


Thanks!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wow love this. Is Jypsiere a good to use bag?


Thx *PrestigeH*! It's nice as a messenger bag... mine is size 31 in clemence leather, so it can be heavy if I stuff too much things inside. But I can't resist its beauty because it is my favorite duo color , my very first bag that I bought from H store &#128522;




chincac said:


> you are rocking the jypsiere...


So sweet of u * chincac*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Thx *PrestigeH*! It's nice as a messenger bag... mine is size 31 in clemence leather, so it can be heavy if I stuff too much things inside. But I can't resist its beauty because it is my favorite duo color , my very first bag that I bought from H store [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> So sweet of u * chincac*




Yes it is very beautiful duo tones. Thanks for the information. [emoji3]


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> U always look so good * periogirl28*
> 
> 
> OMG, so many beautiful galop! Enjoy ur trip
> 
> 
> This is very classic color combo, lovely
> 
> 
> Love ur pop color on black outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see u in action again! Love everything ~
> 
> 
> 
> So cool! U really know how to rock the yellow color! I always find it hard to wear yellow and ur look is so inspiring ! Love u C too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both look!
> 
> 
> Ginger is so adorable !
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur little B, looking great! Enjoy ur dinner!
> 
> 
> Not ridiculous at all! Love ur super Hot B!
> 
> 
> 
> The best passanger to company ur drive, loving ur matching twillies too
> 
> 
> 
> Classy scarf~
> 
> 
> 
> Ur Craie B is so beautiful together with ur pretty outfit ! U make me regret letting go my Craie B now



Thank you!


----------



## Coolz

PrestigeH said:


> TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]
> View attachment 3211020




Hi PrestigeH. I love the blue. May I know what's the colour?


----------



## PrestigeH

Coolz said:


> Hi PrestigeH. I love the blue. May I know what's the colour?




Thank you so much. It is blue de galice.


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]
> View attachment 3211020




PrestigeH, you always take good pictures!  Happy Friday to you too!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> PrestigeH, you always take good pictures!  Happy Friday to you too!




Thank you HGT. [emoji3] You too happy Friday!!!


----------



## baobeiyue2

Spent some time to find out what this post about and here's my tryout

ultraviolet lindy 26 with twilly and two carmencita (can't really see but they are yellow and purple)
pleated top (preparing this collection with my friend now!! looking forward to launch our clothes!)
pants - fairyfale 
Dolce&Gabbana mosaic mary jane pump


----------



## PrestigeH

baobeiyue2 said:


> Spent some time to find out what this post about and here's my tryout
> 
> 
> 
> ultraviolet lindy 26 with twilly and two carmencita (can't really see but they are yellow and purple)
> 
> pleated top (preparing this collection with my friend now!! looking forward to launch our clothes!)
> 
> pants - fairyfale
> 
> Dolce&Gabbana mosaic mary jane pump
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211185




So cool. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## loves

Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later. 

27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags

Link not working, later! You


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]
> View attachment 3211020




So beautiful!! 



baobeiyue2 said:


> Spent some time to find out what this post about and here's my tryout
> 
> 
> 
> ultraviolet lindy 26 with twilly and two carmencita (can't really see but they are yellow and purple)
> 
> pleated top (preparing this collection with my friend now!! looking forward to launch our clothes!)
> 
> pants - fairyfale
> 
> Dolce&Gabbana mosaic mary jane pump
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211185




What a pic! And good luck on your venture, 


loves said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later.
> 
> 27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags
> 
> Link not working, later! You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211212




Very pretty look,


----------



## atomic110

baobeiyue2 said:


> Spent some time to find out what this post about and here's my tryout
> 
> ultraviolet lindy 26 with twilly and two carmencita (can't really see but they are yellow and purple)
> pleated top (preparing this collection with my friend now!! looking forward to launch our clothes!)
> pants - fairyfale
> Dolce&Gabbana mosaic mary jane pump
> 
> View attachment 3211185


That's cool to launch your own clothes... and very nice place, where is it?




loves said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later.
> 
> 27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags
> 
> Link not working, later! You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211212


So pretty vermilion bolide with this cute pretty outfit &#10084;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later.
> 
> 27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags
> 
> Link not working, later! You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211212



Fabulous, such a lovely look!


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later.
> 
> 27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags
> 
> Link not working, later! You


 
u look as cute as button


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later.
> 
> 27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags
> 
> Link not working, later! You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211212




Thank u Loves for sharing. Lovely Bolide. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pic! And good luck on your venture,
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty look,




Thank you Baglover121. [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754




Love everything in this pic [emoji7] Twins with etoupe B, my first B too. Wish I had the horse lock [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic [emoji7] Twins with etoupe B, my first B too. Wish I had the horse lock [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dooneybaby

My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.


----------



## MrH

Trying my SS16 and which colour ?? [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.




Oh! That's so pretty! Love it.


----------



## PrestigeH

dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.




This purple is so elegant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> Trying my SS16 and which colour ?? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211327




All colours [emoji3].


----------



## atomic110

dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.


Ur scarf is beautiful and I love the way u tie e knot


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> All colours [emoji3].



+1
Lol...


----------



## dooneybaby

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! That's so pretty! Love it.


Thanks!


----------



## Baglover121

dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.




You have an amazing scarf collection and you wear them so beautifully, 




MrH said:


> Trying my SS16 and which colour ?? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211327




All of them!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.



So pretty a combination!


----------



## MrH

PrestigeH said:


> All colours [emoji3].




[emoji1][emoji1]good idea [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## baobeiyue2

PrestigeH said:


> So cool. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


Thanks 



Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pic! And good luck on your venture,
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty look,


Thank you!!



atomic110 said:


> That's cool to launch your own clothes... and very nice place, where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty vermilion bolide with this cute pretty outfit &#10084;


The picture was taken at the Carlsbad flower field last spring!


----------



## Christofle

dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.



What a lovely cozy/casual look, your scarf is simply fab!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> wow...i want to be you when i grow up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are rocking the jypsiere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great pics..lucky C living in such a lovely house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking fabulous...love the oriental jacket...



Thank you dear chincac [emoji8][emoji8] you are so sweet!!



PrestigeH said:


> Can I choose all three? [emoji3]



Greedy! Nope! Only 1 [emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Wow ur house is stunning. Ok finally I can conclude. U must be a mermaid. [emoji16]



Awwww! Coming from my favorite style icon that's huge[emoji3][emoji3]... And mermaid really? Is there an under the water pathway to your house dear PrestigeH that I can swim to and grab all your fabulous rodeos? If yes then mermaid it is [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



HGT said:


> Look at that aquarium!!! And the Constance of course.




Thank you so much dear HGT


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]
> View attachment 3211020




Omg!!! Now I am really thankful that's it's Friday with such a fabulous shot!!! I need lessons from you dear PrestigeH on how to take such stunning shots!! Seriously your H collection and the way you pair things has me drooling always [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Evita98 said:


> Have a great day!
> 
> Thanks!







Evita98 said:


> And another horse charm!



The bag and the charms work beautifully together [emoji7]



baobeiyue2 said:


> Spent some time to find out what this post about and here's my tryout
> 
> 
> 
> ultraviolet lindy 26 with twilly and two carmencita (can't really see but they are yellow and purple)
> 
> pleated top (preparing this collection with my friend now!! looking forward to launch our clothes!)
> 
> pants - fairyfale
> 
> Dolce&Gabbana mosaic mary jane pump
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211185



What a fabulous shot!!! Beautiful backdrop too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...all the very best for the launch of your clothing line! If this is any preview of what your collection will be like it will turn out to be a highly successful event[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later.
> 
> 27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags
> 
> Link not working, later! You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211212



Wow!!! You look AMAZING! Head to toe perfection! loves [emoji7][emoji7]



dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.




You are wearing my favorite color dooneybaby and totally ROCKING it [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Pursebop

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous B and coffee looks delicious. Happy travels to you!


*thank you Moirai love *



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you. I need to learn photography skill from u. Every picture is like from a high fashion magazine. &#129299;


*you are too kind PrestigeH...*



Bobmops said:


> Ahhh, color bomb &#128525;&#128525;



*thank you Bobmops!*



Kat.Lee said:


> Fantastic shot! Your B, Coffee, Time, Fendi. All good together! [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji438]



*hugs *

* Thank you for all your encouraging compliments, and above all for letting me share my bag whimsy with you... 

*


----------



## Kyokei

dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.



It looks wonderful on you!



loves said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later.
> 
> 27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags
> 
> Link not working, later! You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211212



Wow! Really like the combination of the Boldie with the Evelyne strap.


----------



## Pursebop

Evita98 said:


> Have a great day!
> Thanks!


*absolutely love...*


----------



## Pursebop

atomic110 said:


> Amazing, u travel in such a style and love everything U showed.. I wonder what else u have in ur wardrobe &#55357;&#56841;


*Mr. ******** would love to answer, TOO MUCH, LOL!
*
*Thank you for the warm compliments atomic110 *


----------



## Kyokei

My Le Fil d'Ariane scarf with matching nails.


----------



## Pursebop

Love_Couture said:


> Love all the colors in this picture. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;



*me too Love_Couture, I LOVE vibrant colors too , thank you!*


----------



## Pursebop

Kyokei said:


> My Le Fil d'Ariane scarf with matching nails.
> 
> View attachment 3211623


*WOWZA, thats impressive...have a fabulous Friday!*


----------



## Pursebop

megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.


*u look fabulous, please don't feel ridiculous just marvelous!*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

PrestigeH said:


> TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]
> View attachment 3211020


*NOW THIS PHOTOGRAPHY ART *


----------



## Pursebop

*A shot of my Kelly treasures while attending the Hermes Horse Exhibit in Mumbai, India. I spent memorable time with Mr. Phillipe Dumas, 4th generation of the Hermes family and curator of the marvelous exhibit...*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> My Le Fil d'Ariane scarf with matching nails.
> 
> View attachment 3211623




Wow!!! The scarf is gorgeous and ur nails r stunning Kyokei!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *A shot of my Kelly treasures while attending the Hermes Horse Exhibit in Mumbai, India. I spent memorable time with Mr. Phillipe Dumas, 4th generation of the Hermes family and curator of the marvelous exhibit...*




AMAZING STUNNING FABULOUS!! Love it ******** [emoji7][emoji7].. Your trip to India sounds divine[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

******** said:


> *A shot of my Kelly treasures while attending the Hermes Horse Exhibit in Mumbai, India. I spent memorable time with Mr. Phillipe Dumas, 4th generation of the Hermes family and curator of the marvelous exhibit...*



Sounds like a wonderful time! Love your picture. Just checked out your IG as well; I love all the H shots!


----------



## Kyokei

******** said:


> *WOWZA, thats impressive...have a fabulous Friday!*



Thank you! Sadly the picture took out much of the detail of the design that you can only see up close. Have a great (and H filled) weekend as well~



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! The scarf is gorgeous and ur nails r stunning Kyokei!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, eternallove4bag!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Now I am really thankful that's it's Friday with such a fabulous shot!!! I need lessons from you dear PrestigeH on how to take such stunning shots!! Seriously your H collection and the way you pair things has me drooling always [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you. U r so sweet. Just invite me to your beautiful house and we can share tips on taking pictures............ Ok in exchange for your Constance. [emoji12][emoji317] Anyway am super excited as my SA told me there is a surprise for me. Will be heading down and report after. [emoji16]&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> My Le Fil d'Ariane scarf with matching nails.
> 
> View attachment 3211623




Love the scarf too. But those nails....that's really stunning.


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *NOW THIS PHOTOGRAPHY ART *







******** said:


> *A shot of my Kelly treasures while attending the Hermes Horse Exhibit in Mumbai, India. I spent memorable time with Mr. Phillipe Dumas, 4th generation of the Hermes family and curator of the marvelous exhibit...*




Wow u have a wonderful collection. Very nice colours.


----------



## Evita98

******** said:


> *absolutely love...*


Thanks! ^^


----------



## Rami00

Noir B30 in action. The weather was so beautiful here today.


----------



## Kyokei

Rami00 said:


> Noir B30 in action. The weather was so beautiful here today.



Beautiful B and shoes.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]
> View attachment 3211020



Woa! Skills!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Noir B30 in action. The weather was so beautiful here today.




Rami u look great. The Noir is a great colour isn't it? Suitable for many occasions.[emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Woa! Skills!!!!




Thank you my queen. [emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Rami u look great. The Noir is a great colour isn't it? Suitable for many occasions.[emoji3]





PrestigeH said:


> Thank you my queen. [emoji16]



Thank you sweetheart!  :kiss:

I agree with you... I never even considered it until I saw beautiful shots of our members on this thread. Such an enabler. Black is always a good idea.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you. U r so sweet. Just invite me to your beautiful house and we can share tips on taking pictures............ Ok in exchange for your Constance. [emoji12][emoji317] Anyway am super excited as my SA told me there is a surprise for me. Will be heading down and report after. [emoji16]&#129299;




Good morning my dear! Hehehe come on over anytime! My doors are always open for my friends [emoji8][emoji8]..I am so excited for you! OMG what do you think your SA has in store for you? Something amazing I am sure[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you are on a roll my dear! Dying to see your new treasures [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Noir B30 in action. The weather was so beautiful here today.




Whoa!!! Stop traffic look my dear Rami[emoji7][emoji7] love the rust color of your dress and that B is perfection!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning my dear! Hehehe come on over anytime! My doors are always open for my friends [emoji8][emoji8]..I am so excited for you! OMG what do you think your SA has in store for you? Something amazing I am sure[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you are on a roll my dear! Dying to see your new treasures [emoji7]




Thank u. I am outside ur house now. Knock knock!!! [emoji3] Not sure but she said is something to do with contour. Anyway trying not to keep my hopes high. [emoji16]&#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u. I am outside ur house now. Knock knock!!! [emoji3] Not sure but she said is something to do with contour. Anyway trying not to keep my hopes high. [emoji16]&#129299;




Hahaha!!! Knock knock WHO? [emoji12]... Oooooh!! Your SA knows your fabulous style! It's going to be fabulous! But I swear if you get another rodeo I am taking the next flight to your house [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Knock knock WHO? [emoji12]... Oooooh!! Your SA knows your fabulous style! It's going to be fabulous! But I swear if you get another rodeo I am taking the next flight to your house [emoji3][emoji3]




Ha ha not sure if I would buy another rodeo. Hoping to save some money to get something else from H. Please take the next flight even though there isn't any rodeo. We can still go visit Atomic. Remember to bring ur Constance too. [emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha not sure if I would buy another rodeo. Hoping to save some money to get something else from H. Please take the next flight even though there isn't any rodeo. We can still go visit Atomic. Remember to bring ur Constance too. [emoji16][emoji51]




Lol!!! You are the best!!! Oh how you make me laugh!!! And no my dear we are all planning a trip to YOUR house!!! Don't try to divide us [emoji3][emoji3] we stand united in our mission!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! You are the best!!! Oh how you make me laugh!!! And no my dear we are all planning a trip to YOUR house!!! Don't try to divide us [emoji3][emoji3] we stand united in our mission!!!




Not to worry. I am not dividing u all. Yes we stay united..... to carry the sofa together. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Not to worry. I am not dividing u all. Yes we stay united..... to carry the sofa together. [emoji3]




Rolling with laughter!!! Hahaha!!! I can totally imagine us trying to sneaking the sofa out of atomic's home[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Love the scarf too. But those nails....that's really stunning.



Thank you so much, PrestigeH!


----------



## Love_Couture

Another golden action. Hope you are not fed up with my gold obsession. Gold Togo B30, jumping boots with permabrass HW, rose gold KD. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji169]


----------



## Pursebop

Love_Couture said:


> Another golden action. Hope you are not fed up with my gold obsession. Gold Togo B30, jumping boots with permabrass HW, rose gold KD. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3211736


*gorgeous girl *


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Another golden action. Hope you are not fed up with my gold obsession. Gold Togo B30, jumping boots with permabrass HW, rose gold KD. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3211736




No way I can be fed up with this. Everything here is gorgeous. Very nice colour and shades.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Knock knock WHO? [emoji12]... Oooooh!! Your SA knows your fabulous style! It's going to be fabulous! But I swear if you get another rodeo I am taking the next flight to your house [emoji3][emoji3]


O hell no. It better not be another .... Na na na na na in your face! Look.. Another one of a kind color combo rodeo 


eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! Stop traffic look my dear Rami[emoji7][emoji7] love the rust color of your dress and that B is perfection!!!


You are such a sweetheart. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## temps

Love_Couture said:


> Another golden action. Hope you are not fed up with my gold obsession. Gold Togo B30, jumping boots with permabrass HW, rose gold KD. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3211736




sumptuous! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Casual OOTD for a casual Saturday.


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Casual OOTD for a casual Saturday.
> View attachment 3211794



A soothing and elegant photo


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> A soothing and elegant photo




Thank you Weibandy. Congrats to your new scarf too. Beautiful print and colours.


----------



## Kyokei

Love_Couture said:


> Another golden action. Hope you are not fed up with my gold obsession. Gold Togo B30, jumping boots with permabrass HW, rose gold KD. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3211736



I love the gold and your jumping boots!


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Casual OOTD for a casual Saturday.
> View attachment 3211794



Amazing picture!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Amazing picture!




Thank you Kyokei. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Casual OOTD for a casual Saturday.
> View attachment 3211794



Gorg! I loveeee that green.


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> My Le Fil d'Ariane scarf with matching nails.
> 
> View attachment 3211623



That's an awesome idea to do manicure with matching scarf ! So cool! Make me wanna try it too &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

******** said:


> *A shot of my Kelly treasures while attending the Hermes Horse Exhibit in Mumbai, India. I spent memorable time with Mr. Phillipe Dumas, 4th generation of the Hermes family and curator of the marvelous exhibit...*



Lovely shot! Your India trip sound so incredible! Can't wait to see more action photos &#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Noir B30 in action. The weather was so beautiful here today.



Beautiful weather with your beautiful outfits! That's the best day ever, lovely!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Gorg! I loveeee that green.




Thank you Rami. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Casual OOTD for a casual Saturday.
> View attachment 3211794


That's perfect for Saturday!





PrestigeH said:


> Thank u. I am outside ur house now. Knock knock!!! [emoji3] Not sure but she said is something to do with contour. Anyway trying not to keep my hopes high. [emoji16]&#129299;


Wow, so exciting~ I heard there is a new AW collection that called contour Kelly/Birkin which come in contrast color.. I can't wait to see it and I hope you are the lucky one! Please reveal~ &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;




PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha not sure if I would buy another rodeo. Hoping to save some money to get something else from H. Please take the next flight even though there isn't any rodeo. We can still go visit Atomic. Remember to bring ur Constance too. [emoji16][emoji51]


welcome my dear friends! Keke... If  you have been offered PM/MM rodeo but not buying it, please let me know and I'll grab it immediately, lol...


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> Another golden action. Hope you are not fed up with my gold obsession. Gold Togo B30, jumping boots with permabrass HW, rose gold KD. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3211736


Will never get tired with your beautiful gold collection! Lovely ~


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> That's perfect for Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so exciting~ I heard there is a new AW collection that called contour Kelly/Birkin which come in contrast color.. I can't wait to see it and I hope you are the lucky one! Please reveal~ [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> welcome my dear friends! Keke... If  you have been offered PM/MM rodeo but not buying it, please let me know and I'll grab it immediately, lol...




Good morning Atomic. Yes I did some research and I hope is the contour u were referring to. I just hope it is not a contour rodeo. [emoji12]. Ok if rodeo has contour I will still grab. Ha ha. Yes I will pm u about the rodeos.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Atomic. Yes I did some research and I hope is the contour u were referring to. I just hope it is not a contour rodeo. [emoji12]. Ok if rodeo has contour I will still grab. Ha ha. Yes I will pm u about the rodeos.


Good luck my dear ! I'm super curios now... it will be cool if they come out a contour rodeo too! Lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Good luck my dear ! I'm super curios now... it will be cool if they come out a contour rodeo too! Lol




Thank u Atomic. I have replied to your pm. [emoji3]


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> That's an awesome idea to do manicure with matching scarf ! So cool! Make me wanna try it too &#128521;&#128521;



You should definitely try it with your favorite scarf and post results!


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> You should definitely try it with your favorite scarf and post results!


Sure! I recalled there is a thread where TPFs share manicure design/colors that inspired by H goodies. will give it a try later because my nails are 'celebrating' Xmas now &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## loves

Might have missed out on some pics, whether to comp or to thank because I had to go back 30 page! Goodness, this thread really moves so sorry if I missed you out, not on purpose!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! You look AMAZING! Head to toe perfection! loves [emoji7][emoji7]





PrestigeH said:


> Thank u Loves for sharing. Lovely Bolide. [emoji3]





chincac said:


> u look as cute as button





periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous, such a lovely look!





atomic110 said:


> So pretty vermilion bolide with this cute pretty outfit &#10084;





Baglover121 said:


> Very pretty look,


thank you all for the compliments, you are all too kind



dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.


another lovely silk, i do love tendresse feline



baobeiyue2 said:


> Spent some time to find out what this post about and here's my tryout
> 
> ultraviolet lindy 26 with twilly and two carmencita (can't really see but they are yellow and purple)
> pleated top (preparing this collection with my friend now!! looking forward to launch our clothes!)
> pants - fairyfale
> Dolce&Gabbana mosaic mary jane pump
> 
> View attachment 3211185



looking good, love the pumps and good luck on your venture



PrestigeH said:


> TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]
> View attachment 3211020



like i said, i love ALL your pics. gorgeous



Evita98 said:


> And another horse charm!



love both, beautiful classic bag



periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754



Perio, love everything here. You look so luxe



eternallove4bag said:


> Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210722
> View attachment 3210723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210724
> 
> Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



lovely home eternal! love your C too



atomic110 said:


> A casual Street look with my Jypsiere 31...



very cool streetstyle atomic



Bobmops said:


> Thanks dear ! Not a great pic , i know . Always wanted to try Maxy twilly as turban &#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;well , now i done it )



like someone out of the glamourous 50s, love your galop too! 



******** said:


> *Coffee time... *



another gorgeous pic, you're killing me



temps said:


> Wow this thread moved really fast!  It's so nice and fun to see everyone in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors!  Just looking at your photo cheers me up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your B. That's one of my favorite colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Here's me in action. Craie B Epsom, GHW. 70cm scarf, Un Week-End dans l'Espace CW01, red/white/black.
> 
> View attachment 3210509



you look fantastic and loving your craie epsom



dooneybaby said:


> Taking a breather at work.



neutrals always steal my heart, gorgeous silk dooney



lvusr1 said:


> My passenger this morning



beautiful rich colour 



megt10 said:


> Shopping and feeling ridiculous taking a picture of myself.



I LOVE this, yes sometimes RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous



hoonana said:


> Took this lil b with me for company xmas dinner. Thx for letting me share &#55357;&#56861;



the 25b is so cute on you



eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling a little blue today? But in a good way [emoji170][emoji170][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...joining my friend Bopmops with the blue theme [emoji170][emoji170]



a rhapsody in blue!



Rami00 said:


> Today's ootd



i love your pup, Ginger is so so adorable! nice outfit, always classy 



hermesBB said:


> Accompanying DH to the city of Terracotta Army
> Vermillion Box B 30
> M Missoni top
> LP cardigan
> View attachment 3209724
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket
> Same M Missoni top
> Black Jige
> View attachment 3209728



you look wonderful in both action pics



******** said:


> *A shot of my bags in rotation during my recent travels, it's what I call #PureseBopsWeekendBags...
> thank you for allowing me to share *
> 
> *from left to right:*
> 
> *my first B35 in orange I call #SuperBagXLVIII with so black rodeo charm
> my K32 in anemone epsom sellier I call #missBopTalk
> Chanel Boy Bag
> my newest H treasure, Kelly Cut in rose jaipur epsom GHW (I have not named yet, LOL) any suggestions?
> Chanel Bottle Bag *



very lovely shot, love the bottle bag too



PrestigeH said:


> Missing everyone here. Been really busy. Everyone here is having gorgeous posts. Thanks for letting me share once again.
> View attachment 3209675



you always take fab pictures PrestigeH



Bobmops said:


> Wednesday feels blue  like sapphires )



beautiful pic bobmops, blue is my favourite colour



Bobmops said:


> Great sunny color &#55357;&#56845;&#55356;&#57118;



thank you, i love yellow 



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3209455
> 
> 
> Collections Imperiales, Hapi 3, and clic H today.



very young and modern, scarves isn't just for "older" people



Kyokei said:


> My Le Fil d'Ariane scarf with matching nails.
> 
> View attachment 3211623



this is perfection kyokei!



MrH said:


> Trying my SS16 and which colour ?? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211327



looks good MrH



Kyokei said:


> Wow! Really like the combination of the Boldie with the Evelyne strap.


thanks, me too 



Love_Couture said:


> Another golden action. Hope you are not fed up with my gold obsession. Gold Togo B30, jumping boots with permabrass HW, rose gold KD. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3211736



you can never go wrong with gold, gorgeous classic H 



Rami00 said:


> Noir B30 in action. The weather was so beautiful here today.



you look wonderful as always


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> like i said, i love ALL your pics. gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you always take fab pictures Prestige H




Thank you Loves. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> Might have missed out on some pics, whether to comp or to thank because I had to go back 30 page! Goodness, this thread really moves so sorry if I missed you out, not on purpose!
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for the compliments, you are all too kind
> 
> 
> another lovely silk, i do love tendresse feline
> 
> 
> 
> looking good, love the pumps and good luck on your venture
> 
> 
> 
> like i said, i love ALL your pics. gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> love both, beautiful classic bag
> 
> 
> 
> Perio, love everything here. You look so luxe
> 
> 
> 
> lovely home eternal! love your C too
> 
> 
> 
> very cool streetstyle atomic
> 
> 
> 
> like someone out of the glamourous 50s, love your galop too!
> 
> 
> 
> another gorgeous pic, you're killing me
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic and loving your craie epsom
> 
> 
> 
> neutrals always steal my heart, gorgeous silk dooney
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful rich colour
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this, yes sometimes RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> the 25b is so cute on you
> 
> 
> 
> a rhapsody in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> i love your pup, Ginger is so so adorable! nice outfit, always classy
> 
> 
> 
> you look wonderful in both action pics
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely shot, love the bottle bag too
> 
> 
> 
> you always take fab pictures PrestigeH
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pic bobmops, blue is my favourite colour
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, i love yellow
> 
> 
> 
> very young and modern, scarves isn't just for "older" people
> 
> 
> 
> this is perfection kyokei!
> 
> 
> 
> looks good MrH
> 
> 
> thanks, me too
> 
> 
> 
> you can never go wrong with gold, gorgeous classic H
> 
> 
> 
> you look wonderful as always


Thank you Loves, Love the 50s) trying to recreate it in my looks


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Loves, Love the 50s) trying to recreate it in my looks




You would love the vintage photos of Hermes thread. Nicely done Bobmops


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Casual OOTD for a casual Saturday.



lovely bag and accessories!


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> lovely bag and accessories!




Thank you Chincac. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Sorry to do two posts in a day. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Yeah contour birkin in the box is now the back passenger. Will reveal soon. Woohoo [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to do two posts in a day. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Yeah contour birkin in the box is now the back passenger. Will reveal soon. Woohoo



wooohoooo..congrats!! can't wait for the reveal..


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> wooohoooo..congrats!! can't wait for the reveal..




Thank u Chincac. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to do two posts in a day. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Yeah contour birkin in the box is now the back passenger. Will reveal soon. Woohoo [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16]
> View attachment 3212018




This should be VERY interesting. Congrats in advance!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> This should be VERY interesting. Congrats in advance!




Thank you Periogirl. Don't have too high hopes. Lol I just love the colour of the bag. That's all. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## HummingBird1

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to do two posts in a day. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Yeah contour birkin in the box is now the back passenger. Will reveal soon. Woohoo [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16]
> View attachment 3212018


Congratulations! I can't wait for your reveal and mod shots!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

HummingBird1 said:


> Congratulations! I can't wait for your reveal and mod shots!




Thank you Hummingbird. [emoji3]


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to do two posts in a day. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Yeah contour birkin in the box is now the back passenger. Will reveal soon. Woohoo [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16]
> View attachment 3212018



Go on Open!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> Go on Open!!




Can't open. There's a lock. [emoji12][emoji16] kidding. Will be home soon


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Can't open. There's a lock. [emoji12][emoji16] kidding. Will be home soon



Open sesame~ open open open &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> very cool streetstyle atomic


Thank you *loves*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Open sesame~ open open open [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Spank spank [emoji12][emoji16][emoji24][emoji317]&#129299;


----------



## cavalla

PrestigeH said:


> Casual OOTD for a casual Saturday.
> View attachment 3211794



Loving the color combinations here.


----------



## PrestigeH

cavalla said:


> Loving the color combinations here.




Thank you very much Cavalla. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Casual OOTD for a casual Saturday.
> View attachment 3211794



Wow! You make casual look good my friend!!! Fabulous eye candy to start my morning [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; U r truly talented and sweet PrestigeH 



PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to do two posts in a day. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Yeah contour birkin in the box is now the back passenger. Will reveal soon. Woohoo [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16]
> View attachment 3212018




YAY!!! Now I am so excited!!! OPEN OPEN OPEN pls!!! More things to add to my list of what to grab from your house [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> Might have missed out on some pics, whether to comp or to thank because I had to go back 30 page! Goodness, this thread really moves so sorry if I missed you out, not on purpose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for the compliments, you are all too kind
> 
> 
> another lovely silk, i do love tendresse feline
> 
> 
> 
> looking good, love the pumps and good luck on your venture
> 
> 
> 
> like i said, i love ALL your pics. gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> love both, beautiful classic bag
> 
> 
> 
> Perio, love everything here. You look so luxe
> 
> 
> 
> lovely home eternal! love your C too
> 
> 
> 
> very cool streetstyle atomic
> 
> 
> 
> like someone out of the glamourous 50s, love your galop too!
> 
> 
> 
> another gorgeous pic, you're killing me
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic and loving your craie epsom
> 
> 
> 
> neutrals always steal my heart, gorgeous silk dooney
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful rich colour
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this, yes sometimes RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> the 25b is so cute on you
> 
> 
> 
> a rhapsody in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> i love your pup, Ginger is so so adorable! nice outfit, always classy
> 
> 
> 
> you look wonderful in both action pics
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely shot, love the bottle bag too
> 
> 
> 
> you always take fab pictures PrestigeH
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pic bobmops, blue is my favourite colour
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, i love yellow
> 
> 
> 
> very young and modern, scarves isn't just for "older" people
> 
> 
> 
> this is perfection kyokei!
> 
> 
> 
> looks good MrH
> 
> 
> thanks, me too
> 
> 
> 
> you can never go wrong with gold, gorgeous classic H
> 
> 
> 
> you look wonderful as always




Thank you dear loves [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! You make casual look good my friend!!! Fabulous eye candy to start my morning [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; U r truly talented and sweet PrestigeH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!! Now I am so excited!!! OPEN OPEN OPEN pls!!! More things to add to my list of what to grab from your house [emoji12][emoji12]




Thank you and good morning. Hope u slept well. Grab? Just grab me please [emoji12][emoji317][emoji16].


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> O hell no. It better not be another .... Na na na na na in your face! Look.. Another one of a kind color combo rodeo
> 
> You are such a sweetheart. Thank you :kiss:




Hehehe! We are so bad [emoji23][emoji23]... I look at PrestigeH's wins as our wins now.... The more he gets.. The more our potential treasures increase [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! We are so bad [emoji23][emoji23]... I look at PrestigeH's wins as our wins now.... The more he gets.. The more our potential treasures increase [emoji6][emoji6]




[emoji31][emoji30]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you and good morning. Hope u slept well. Grab? Just grab me please [emoji12][emoji317][emoji16].



Along with all your goodies for sure. Better start hiding them NOW[emoji51][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji30]




Hahaha!!! Good morning!! Reveal please? I want to see how a contour B looks like [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Along with all your goodies for sure. Better start hiding them NOW[emoji51][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Good morning!! Reveal please? I want to see how a contour B looks like [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




Of course my dear. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123




And I DIED!!! RH is so on my list!! I love love love the blue color along the sides!! Omg!! What a fabulous purchase PrestigeH!!! Wow wow and wow!!! Absolutely drooling!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> And I DIED!!! RH is so on my list!! I love love love the blue color along the sides!! Omg!! What a fabulous purchase PrestigeH!!! Wow wow and wow!!! Absolutely drooling!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank U very much. But the idea of contour for the rouge H and dark blue is quite meaningless as the dark blue is really like black. However, I absolutely agree with u that rouge H is a beautiful colour so now I am on ban island. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank U very much. But the idea of contour for the rouge H and dark blue is quite meaningless as the dark blue is really like black. However, I absolutely agree with u that rouge H is a beautiful colour so now I am on ban island. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




I agree! This color is TDF!!! You did great my friend!! And now you can come join me on ban island [emoji23][emoji23].. Am saving up for something special too in the new year so got to be good now and behave [emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I agree! This color is TDF!!! You did great my friend!! And now you can come join me on ban island [emoji23][emoji23].. Am saving up for something special too in the new year so got to be good now and behave [emoji6]




U have been really kind. Yes I just arrived on the island. Which room number are u in? [emoji12][emoji317] Are u cooking? Me am hungry.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U have been really kind. Yes I just arrived on the island. Which room number are u in? [emoji12][emoji317] Are u cooking? Me am hungry.




Hahahaha!!! Not cooking today but let's go to the ban Restaraunt and have a feast and plot how to get off this island in the future [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!! Not cooking today but let's go to the ban Restaraunt and have a feast and plot how to get off this island in the future [emoji23][emoji23]




Sure I am at table 18. See ya. [emoji8][emoji7][emoji495][emoji482]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Sure I am at table 18. See ya. [emoji8][emoji7][emoji495][emoji482]




See you my friend and bring your new fabulous B along [emoji12]


----------



## tonkamama

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123



I just got up and here is your new baby, what a beauty!  Congrats! :rockettes:


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> I just got up and here is your new baby, what a beauty!  Congrats! :rockettes:




Thank you Tonkamama. A very good morning to you. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123



Congrats on your latest treasure, RH is my absolute favourite H colour as well. Treat the resin as an extra special touch and added bonus. Many congrats and wish you a very, very short stay on Ban Island!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your latest treasure, RH is my absolute favourite H colour as well. Treat the resin as an extra special touch and added bonus. Many congrats and wish you a very, very short stay on Ban Island!




Thank you Periogirl. Yes I only focus on the rouge H as the reason. [emoji12][emoji8][emoji7][emoji16] (whisper: there is a H shop on Ban Island!!!) &#129299;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Yes I only focus on the rouge H as the reason. [emoji12][emoji8][emoji7][emoji16] (whisper: there is a H shop on Ban Island!!!) &#129299;



Aha! It must be a Christmas pop up store then!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123



This is the first pic I see this morning after a long busy work week, and WOW, what a stunner! Major, major congrats, PH!!! My favorite H red with special resin. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## loves

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123



this is so special and I LOVE rouge H, it's next on my list. omgosh it is gorgeous, major congrats


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123



OMG... finally I gotta see the '
legendary' contour B! It is rouge! I got butterflies in my stomach now...&#10084;&#10084;&#10084; this is really merry merry  Christmas to you! 
So can I have it for Chinese new year later ? Lol...




eternallove4bag said:


> See you my friend and bring your new fabulous B along [emoji12]


Bring me along... lol


----------



## periogirl28

Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.
> 
> View attachment 3212217



Haha * periogirl*, this is very good try! And you still look so elegant ~ loving it!! &#128536;


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> This is the first pic I see this morning after a long busy work week, and WOW, what a stunner! Major, major congrats, PH!!! My favorite H red with special resin. Gorgeous!!!




Thank you Moirai. Glad you like H red. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.
> 
> View attachment 3212217



This is sporty, chic, and elegant all rolled into one. You look fabulous!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> this is so special and I LOVE rouge H, it's next on my list. omgosh it is gorgeous, major congrats




Thank you loves too. Hope u get a rouge H soon. [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Moirai. Glad you like H red. [emoji3]



I love it! Send it right over


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> OMG... finally I gotta see the '
> legendary' contour B! It is rouge! I got butterflies in my stomach now...[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] this is really merry merry  Christmas to you!
> So can I have it for Chinese new year later ? Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Bring me along... lol




U r most welcome. Yes I want you during Chinese New Year to please bring me to H store to get me something special. Lol [emoji16][emoji51][emoji317]


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Haha * periogirl*, this is very good try! And you still look so elegant ~ loving it!! &#128536;



Thanks so much! 



Moirai said:


> This is sporty, chic, and elegant all rolled into one. You look fabulous!!!



Thanks, that's super kind!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.
> 
> View attachment 3212217




There is always a certain elegance about u. Love the blue and the top.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> I love it! Send it right over




Ok what's ur address pls? [emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> U r most welcome. Yes I want you during Chinese New Year to please bring me to H store to get me something special. Lol [emoji16][emoji51][emoji317]


I think it work the other way round &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;lol


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> There is always a certain elegance about u. Love the blue and the top.



I am very happy with being elegant. That's a fabulous compliment for me. Thanks!


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;

So beautiful, and it matches my plaid shirt I have on today!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> I think it work the other way round [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]lol




Ok I bring u and u pay. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123



Wow! Gorgeous addition to your collection. The detail is tdf. Congratulations!


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;
> 
> So beautiful, and it matches my plaid shirt I have on today!




Thank you Baglover. [emoji16][emoji317] Glad u like it and am sure something special is waiting for u too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous addition to your collection. The detail is tdf. Congratulations!




Good morning beautiful. Thank u for the kind words. [emoji3][emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.
> 
> View attachment 3212217



You are so elegant.


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to do two posts in a day. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Yeah contour birkin in the box is now the back passenger. Will reveal soon. Woohoo [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16]
> View attachment 3212018




Wow!!!! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> You are so elegant.



My dear. So are you!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123




Beautiful!! More pictures please!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.
> 
> View attachment 3212217




You look so elegant my dear friend! I wish I could pull off your beautiful look with such grace and style!!! Absolute perfection periogirl [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Now you are making me want a halzan [emoji30][emoji30] and I am on ban island!!!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> You look so elegant my dear friend! I wish I could pull off your beautiful look with such grace and style!!! Absolute perfection periogirl [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Now you are making me want a halzan [emoji30][emoji30] and I am on ban island!!!



I will learn from you how to wear H shawls and lend you my Halzan while I borrow your Constance. 
Thank you my dear!


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour. ]



Congrats!! Mod shots soon?


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Wow!!!! Congrats!







HGT said:


> Beautiful!! More pictures please!




Thank you HGT. [emoji3] will do some action pics soon.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> OMG... finally I gotta see the '
> legendary' contour B! It is rouge! I got butterflies in my stomach now...[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] this is really merry merry  Christmas to you!
> So can I have it for Chinese new year later ? Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Bring me along... lol







Moirai said:


> I love it! Send it right over







PrestigeH said:


> U r most welcome. Yes I want you during Chinese New Year to please bring me to H store to get me something special. Lol [emoji16][emoji51][emoji317]







atomic110 said:


> I think it work the other way round [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]lol







PrestigeH said:


> Ok I bring u and u pay. [emoji16][emoji16]




Lol!!! You all are so much fun!! Enjoying PrestigeH being cornered for his beauties and how smartly he is trying to maneuver out of the tight spot [emoji3][emoji3]... Let's all pay him a visit now that he is a resident of ban island like me [emoji6][emoji6]... Am meeting him for lunch/dinner later. Please join everyone [emoji3]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.



Looking fabulous dear


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> I will learn from you how to wear H shawls and lend you my Halzan while I borrow your Constance.
> 
> Thank you my dear!




You are too sweet my friend [emoji8][emoji8] how about we rotate your RH C, halzan, B's, K's and my one and only black C [emoji12][emoji12] I am so inspired by your collection  sweet friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> Congrats!! Mod shots soon?




Hi Chincac. Thank u. Over here at Ban Island, it is best not to carry any H items as everyone is on a ban. Things can get quite messy. [emoji16][emoji12][emoji317] Kidding. Will definitely do mood shoots soon.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ok I bring u and u pay. [emoji16][emoji16]


Sure, I'll be signing your credit card anyway, no different... lol &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> You are too sweet my friend [emoji8][emoji8] how about we rotate your RH C, halzan, B's, K's and my one and only black C [emoji12][emoji12] I am so inspired by your collection  sweet friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Eternallove4bag I have already booked ur Constance. &#129299;[emoji24][emoji16][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Sure, I'll be signing your credit card anyway, no different... lol [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Ermmm sorry I don't use credit card. I always pay by coins only.


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Looking fabulous dear



Thank you so much dear chincac!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> You are too sweet my friend [emoji8][emoji8] how about we rotate your RH C, halzan, B's, K's and my one and only black C [emoji12][emoji12] I am so inspired by your collection  sweet friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



That's super kind. I am going to take a holiday where no H is suitable or allowed (by DH), You can look after my collection while I am away.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> That's super kind. I am going to take a holiday where no H is suitable or allowed (by DH), You can look after my collection while I am away.




Can I help? I am a good house keeper. Trust me. I keep things very very very well. [emoji78][emoji77][emoji79]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ermmm sorry I don't use credit card. I always pay by coins only.


Haha, gold coins ? My dear you are really loaded ar~ &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Eternallove4bag I have already booked ur Constance. &#129299;[emoji24][emoji16][emoji12]




Hahahaha!! As have I all your rodeos and B's


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Can I help? I am a good house keeper. Trust me. I keep things very very very well. [emoji78][emoji77][emoji79]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> That's super kind. I am going to take a holiday where no H is suitable or allowed (by DH), You can look after my collection while I am away.



You are so sweet my darling friend to offer such an opportunity!!![emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Can I help? I am a good house keeper. Trust me. I keep things very very very well. [emoji78][emoji77][emoji79]




Don't even listen to him! You can't trust this guy [emoji23][emoji23] pick ME PLS[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, gold coins ? My dear you are really loaded ar~ [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Ha I wish I have gold coins. I think the cashier will ban me if I pay with just coins. Maybe I should try. Lol [emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326




Stunning chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. The twillies and the apple charm go so well together!!  Happy shopping!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.
> 
> View attachment 3212217



That looks really relaxed ! Like your outfit


----------



## Bobmops

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326



Great combo !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123



Gourgeous combo !!! Congrats &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. The twillies and the apple charm go so well together!!  Happy shopping!







Bobmops said:


> Great combo !




Thanks dear !! I have to admit that Ms B is always photogenic !! Can't have a bad picture.


----------



## Kyokei

loves said:


> Might have missed out on some pics, whether to comp or to thank because I had to go back 30 page! Goodness, this thread really moves so sorry if I missed you out, not on purpose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all for the compliments, you are all too kind
> 
> 
> another lovely silk, i do love tendresse feline
> 
> 
> 
> looking good, love the pumps and good luck on your venture
> 
> 
> 
> like i said, i love ALL your pics. gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> love both, beautiful classic bag
> 
> 
> 
> Perio, love everything here. You look so luxe
> 
> 
> 
> lovely home eternal! love your C too
> 
> 
> 
> very cool streetstyle atomic
> 
> 
> 
> like someone out of the glamourous 50s, love your galop too!
> 
> 
> 
> another gorgeous pic, you're killing me
> 
> 
> 
> you look fantastic and loving your craie epsom
> 
> 
> 
> neutrals always steal my heart, gorgeous silk dooney
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful rich colour
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this, yes sometimes RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> the 25b is so cute on you
> 
> 
> 
> a rhapsody in blue!
> 
> 
> 
> i love your pup, Ginger is so so adorable! nice outfit, always classy
> 
> 
> 
> you look wonderful in both action pics
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely shot, love the bottle bag too
> 
> 
> 
> you always take fab pictures PrestigeH
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pic bobmops, blue is my favourite colour
> 
> 
> 
> thank you, i love yellow
> 
> 
> 
> very young and modern, scarves isn't just for "older" people
> 
> 
> 
> this is perfection kyokei!
> 
> 
> 
> looks good MrH
> 
> 
> thanks, me too
> 
> 
> 
> you can never go wrong with gold, gorgeous classic H
> 
> 
> 
> you look wonderful as always



Thank you very much for the compliments~


----------



## Kyokei

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326



Beautiful bag and I love the charm!


----------



## Serva1

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry to do two posts in a day. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Yeah contour birkin in the box is now the back passenger. Will reveal soon. Woohoo [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16]
> View attachment 3212018




Congrats PrestigeH, always enjoy your pics [emoji173]&#65039;and exciting to see a contour B! Rouge H is divine [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.
> 
> View attachment 3212217




Lovely outfit periogirl [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326




Hope you and Ms B have fun and hit the jackpot in Vegas [emoji1]


----------



## MYH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326




Good luck chkpfbeliever! Beautiful pairing with your apple charm and twilly.  Please let us know what you score!


----------



## MYH

I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.


----------



## HGT

MYH said:


> I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.
> View attachment 3212531
> 
> View attachment 3212532




Love the way you pair the charms with your shawl!  Gorgeous!


----------



## HGT

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326




Cute!  Please keep us posted on inventory! Thanks!


----------



## MYH

HGT said:


> Love the way you pair the charms with your shawl!  Gorgeous!


Thanks HGT. I can be so dorky matching sometimes!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.
> View attachment 3212531
> 
> View attachment 3212532




I just love how you wear your gorgeous scarves and shawls dear MYH!  You look STUNNING [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful color coordination!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578




I am also a purple fan !! Love your shawl.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> I agree! This color is TDF!!! You did great my friend!! And now you can come join me on ban island [emoji23][emoji23].. Am saving up for something special too in the new year so got to be good now and behave [emoji6]







PrestigeH said:


> U have been really kind. Yes I just arrived on the island. Which room number are u in? [emoji12][emoji317] Are u cooking? Me am hungry.







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!! Not cooking today but let's go to the ban Restaraunt and have a feast and plot how to get off this island in the future [emoji23][emoji23]







PrestigeH said:


> Sure I am at table 18. See ya. [emoji8][emoji7][emoji495][emoji482]







eternallove4bag said:


> See you my friend and bring your new fabulous B along [emoji12]




I'm laughing my head off first thing in the morning!!! You guys are truly the best of the best!!! 
PrestigeH HUGE CONGRATS for such a gorgeous surprise!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MYH said:


> I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.
> View attachment 3212531
> 
> View attachment 3212532




Lovely pictures. Love everything, especially perfect charms!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578




PERFECTION!! Can't get better!!![emoji171][emoji171][emoji8]


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]



fabulous purple shawl..didn't know the bouquet came in this cw...ahh well. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.



the b is soo cute!


----------



## scarf1

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578


Beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326




Enjoy yourself. Ms B is looking great. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Gourgeous combo !!! Congrats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

Serva1 said:


> Congrats PrestigeH, always enjoy your pics [emoji173]&#65039;and exciting to see a contour B! Rouge H is divine [emoji173]&#65039;




Many thanks Serva. &#129299;[emoji51][emoji51][emoji2]


----------



## PrestigeH

MYH said:


> I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.
> View attachment 3212531
> 
> View attachment 3212532




U look great. What a beautiful bag u have there. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578




Beautiful X beautiful X beautiful. U r stunning. Bracelet matches the scarf so well. [emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm laughing my head off first thing in the morning!!! You guys are truly the best of the best!!!
> PrestigeH HUGE CONGRATS for such a gorgeous surprise!!!




Thank you Kat. We miss u. Come back [emoji16][emoji51][emoji7][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Happy Weekend to everyone here.


----------



## atomic110

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326


This is so cute! Apple for Ms B! 
enjoy your trip in Vegas and good luck!




MYH said:


> I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.
> View attachment 3212531
> 
> View attachment 3212532


Still can't get over your lovely handmade charms ! Love love love


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578


My dear ! You look so elegant and beautiful in purple ! You make me fall in love purple now and make me wanna get a purple scarf ~ &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; you are such enabler


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735



Congratulations on your amazing Birkin!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. We miss u. Come back [emoji16][emoji51][emoji7][emoji12]


+1 

*Kat*, miss you in action!




PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735


Happy weekend to you too *PrestigeH *! Your photos alway look so avant garde! How you make such interesting kaleidoscope effects? You gotta do a tutorial on it &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Congratulations on your amazing Birkin!!




Thank u very much Weibandy. [emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> +1
> 
> *Kat*, miss you in action!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to you too *PrestigeH *! Your photos alway look so avant garde! How you make such interesting kaleidoscope effects? You gotta do a tutorial on it [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




Thank u Atomic. Try the photo app - PhotoGrid [emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735




Excellent shot, excellent B and accessories as always!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Excellent shot, excellent B and accessories as always!!!




Thank u my Queen. [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday. 
Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749




Wow the Queen is back. Woohoo. The Colvert items and the outfit. Outstanding!!!!! [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578




Nice shawl. Another shawl twin with you! Such an honor. [emoji171]


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749




Nice boots and of course beautiful K! As always. Have a great weekend. [emoji170]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u Atomic. Try the photo app - PhotoGrid [emoji12][emoji16]


Cool~ checking it now


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Cool~ checking it now




Good luck. It is fun. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow the Queen is back. Woohoo. The Colvert items and the outfit. Outstanding!!!!! [emoji7][emoji76]



Thank you PrestigeH. You are super kind! I'm the queen of taking a break! Lol. 



Love_Couture said:


> Nice shawl. Another shawl twin with you! Such an honor. [emoji171]



Thank you so much Love_Couture!!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749


Welcome back with a bang! Love your outfit from top to toes! Especially your boots, and Ms.Colvert too!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749




Love it! You look so chic! Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you PrestigeH. You are super kind! I'm the queen of taking a break! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Love_Couture!!




Breaks are good, they let us walk a longer journey. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735




OMG! Besides Kat's Colvert K, your Rouge H/Navy contour B is my HG bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Welcome back with a bang! Love your outfit from top to toes! Especially your boots, and Ms.Colvert too![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







HGT said:


> Love it! You look so chic! Enjoy your Sunday!




Thank you so much dear atomic and HGT. So happy to "see" you all again!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749



love your colvert! you look fab



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735



happy weekend! love this 



eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578



you look lovely as always



MYH said:


> I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.
> View attachment 3212531
> 
> View attachment 3212532



beautiful ootd/sotd myh, you should post more, here or IG 



periogirl28 said:


> Ok this is the most sporty /casual I can do at the moment. I will try harder. Saphir Halzan.
> 
> View attachment 3212217



you look wonderfully casual chic, you mean you had to try? looks effortless hehe



chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326



hello chkpfbeliever! great to see you, happy sunday!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749




Everything is outstanding and Blue Colvert is truly a chameleon color.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749



Looks great as always&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735



Great pic with super eye candy !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Great pic with super eye candy !




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.



that was quick, Contour in action already  great pic of your new B and arm candy


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735




Your B looks so gorgeous on her first outing! 



Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749




Effortlessly chic!


----------



## tonkamama

MYH said:


> I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.
> View attachment 3212531
> 
> View attachment 3212532



MYH ~ the gold is so versatile, love this color combo! 



eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578



eternallove4bag ~ I love purple too, looking beautiful.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> 
> View attachment 3212326



chkpfbeliever ~ Beautiful Ms. B and the apple charm is so cute!



Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749



Kat.Lee ~ love your outfit, the colvert is gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

*Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:

My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share. 




*


----------



## loves

tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:
> 
> My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Gorgeous jacket and Bag&#65281;


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> that was quick, Contour in action already  great pic of your new B and arm candy




Ha ha thank u Chincac. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> Your B looks so gorgeous on her first outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effortlessly chic!




Thank you so much Baglover. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:
> 
> My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I love it so much. Well coordinated and classy. Happy holidays too. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> love your colvert! you look fab







chkpfbeliever said:


> Everything is outstanding and Blue Colvert is truly a chameleon color.







Bobmops said:


> Looks great as always[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







Baglover121 said:


> Effortlessly chic!







tonkamama said:


> Kat.Lee ~ love your outfit, the colvert is gorgeous!




Thank you so much *loves, chkpfbeliever, Bobmops, Baglover121, tonkamama*. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:
> 
> My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You look stunningly chic. Love everything!!


----------



## Uyen4570

Got this amazing Lindy in DC yesterday.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Uyen4570 said:


> Got this amazing Lindy in DC yesterday.




Very beautiful Lindy. Huge congrats!!


----------



## thyme

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!



looking good...love the dress!



tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:
> 
> My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> *


*

beautiful HGs! congrats..*


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> looking good...love the dress!




Thank you so much chincac.


----------



## PrestigeH

Uyen4570 said:


> Got this amazing Lindy in DC yesterday.




I love this Lindy too. Classy.


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:
> 
> My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very classy looking! 





Uyen4570 said:


> Got this amazing Lindy in DC yesterday.


This is probably the best Lindy color combo that  I've seen so far! Love  it


----------



## Pursebop

Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan&#8265;&#65039;


----------



## Christofle

******** said:


> Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan&#8265;&#65039;



Kelly Retourne! Btw, gorgeous bags.


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan[emoji845]




Both are gorgeous bags. Thank u for sharing.


----------



## Ccc1

******** said:


> Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan&#8265;&#65039;


Retourne. 

What about you ********?


----------



## loves

******** said:


> Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan&#8265;&#65039;



both, there is a time for either style



Uyen4570 said:


> Got this amazing Lindy in DC yesterday.



gorgeous lindy, you wear it well


----------



## miriel

Congrats on your new Lindy!


----------



## miriel

******** said:


> Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan&#8265;&#65039;



It's hard to decide!   These days the retourne for me.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## miriel

Thank you everyone!



Bobmops said:


> Great neutral color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!! Your K looks divine[emoji173]&#65039; .....twins on the LV shawl [emoji4]





periogirl28 said:


> This is a great look!






Moirai said:


> Fabulous casual look and beautiful Kelly!





atomic110 said:


> Ur K is beautiful, go well with the whole look! Enjoy Christmas market~





JE2824 said:


> Love this color! I am such a neutrals girl and etoupe makes me swoon!


----------



## PrestigeH

miriel said:


> It's hard to decide!   These days the retourne for me.




Thanks for sharing another great pic. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

Uyen4570 said:


> Got this amazing Lindy in DC yesterday.



So dramatic with red lining &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:
> 
> My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow! Looks super &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## HPassion

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749



Love your dress...and...who are we kidding..love.everything!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735



How cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749



Everything about this is ultra excellent!!  Love the photos you give us!  Brightens the day


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Lovely outfit periogirl [emoji7]



Thank you! 



MYH said:


> I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.
> View attachment 3212531
> 
> View attachment 3212532



Oh I especially love your feather charms! 



eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578



Another stunning pairing my dear! How do you do it?


----------



## weibandy

Uyen4570 said:


> Got this amazing Lindy in DC yesterday.



Very lovely!  Must be so fun to open that bag and see the inside.  Looks good on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> I am also a purple fan !! Love your shawl.



Thank you so much chkpfbeliever [emoji8][emoji8] 



Kat.Lee said:


> PERFECTION!! Can't get better!!![emoji171][emoji171][emoji8]



Oh how we have missed you my dear TPF friend[emoji8][emoji8] Thank you my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]



chincac said:


> fabulous purple shawl..didn't know the bouquet came in this cw...ahh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the b is soo cute!



Hehe it does [emoji6] thank you so much chincac[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; by the way I am a big fan of your beautiful H shawls!



scarf1 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you dear scarf1 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful X beautiful X beautiful. U r stunning. Bracelet matches the scarf so well. [emoji8][emoji7][emoji76]



You are such a darling my dear PrestigeH[emoji8][emoji8] you absolutely made my day with your sweet words!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> My dear ! You look so elegant and beautiful in purple ! You make me fall in love purple now and make me wanna get a purple scarf ~ [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] you are such enabler



My gorgeous friend I am learning from all of you [emoji8][emoji8]... So strange how my wardrobe changed after I got into H scarves! Earlier my tops were all prints with solid LV shawls and now my tops are all solid colors with H printed scarves [emoji23][emoji23] what H does to us!!!



Love_Couture said:


> Nice shawl. Another shawl twin with you! Such an honor. [emoji171]



Yay! The honor is all mine dear Love_Couture 



loves said:


> love your colvert! you look fab
> 
> 
> 
> happy weekend! love this
> 
> 
> 
> you look lovely as always
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful ootd/sotd myh, you should post more, here or IG
> 
> 
> 
> you look wonderfully casual chic, you mean you had to try? looks effortless hehe
> 
> 
> 
> hello chkpfbeliever! great to see you, happy sunday!



Thank you dear loves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> MYH ~ the gold is so versatile, love this color combo!
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ I love purple too, looking beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> chkpfbeliever ~ Beautiful Ms. B and the apple charm is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee ~ love your outfit, the colvert is gorgeous!



Thank you so much tonkamama[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; isn't purple just divine?



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I especially love your feather charms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another stunning pairing my dear! How do you do it?




Muuuah! My beautiful friend you are so kind[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm laughing my head off first thing in the morning!!! You guys are truly the best of the best!!!
> PrestigeH HUGE CONGRATS for such a gorgeous surprise!!!



Hehehehe Kat we are trying to make ban island really fun! And now that dear PrestigeH has joined me things are looking up there! Do pay us a visit sometime and then we can maybe hide ourselves in your boat and make a quick trip back to H and get back on the island again! Oh it's been only a few days  on the island but I have been itching to go back for just one more shawl but trying to stay strong which absolutely is a nightmare [emoji30][emoji16]



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735



A happy weekend indeed!!! Mr. Style Icon you know how to present your H goodies in such a way that leaves us all salivating and begging for more!! Seriously pls pls post a family pic! You know I am going to hound you till you give in [emoji12][emoji12]... So do it mister[emoji3][emoji3]! You my friend have one of the most amazing fashion sense and style [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749




You bring such positive energy back to the forum my dear Kat! Just look at you my dear! TOTAL PERFECTION! What a gorgeous dress!!! Is it Chanel? And those boots!! WOW WOW WOW[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] pls don't leave us [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:
> 
> My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow tonkamama you look STUNNING in your Chanel jacket and B!!! You have such an amazing style and this jacket is divine!!![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Uyen4570 said:


> Got this amazing Lindy in DC yesterday.



Gorgeous Lindy! Many congrats on scoring this beauty my dear!



******** said:


> Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan[emoji845]



Just staring at your gorgeous K's ********! What a fab color [emoji171][emoji171]



miriel said:


> It's hard to decide!   These days the retourne for me.




Omg!!! Love both!!! A neutral and a pop of color! What's there not to love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> How cool! Thanks for sharing!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehehe Kat we are trying to make ban island really fun! And now that dear PrestigeH has joined me things are looking up there! Do pay us a visit sometime and then we can maybe hide ourselves in your boat and make a quick trip back to H and get back on the island again! Oh it's been only a few days  on the island but I have been itching to go back for just one more shawl but trying to stay strong which absolutely is a nightmare [emoji30][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> A happy weekend indeed!!! Mr. Style Icon you know how to present your H goodies in such a way that leaves us all salivating and begging for more!! Seriously pls pls post a family pic! You know I am going to hound you till you give in [emoji12][emoji12]... So do it mister[emoji3][emoji3]! You my friend have one of the most amazing fashion sense and style [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bring such positive energy back to the forum my dear Kat! Just look at you my dear! TOTAL PERFECTION! What a gorgeous dress!!! Is it Chanel? And those boots!! WOW WOW WOW[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] pls don't leave us [emoji30][emoji30]




U r so sweet. Yes with u around Ban island is fun to live in. U sure u want to go out of the island to get a shawl? I just came back from the store, nothing much. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317] 

Yes I agree with u. Kat brings positive energy here. [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. Yes with u around Ban island is fun to live in. U sure u want to go out of the island to get a shawl? I just came back from the store, nothing much. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]
> 
> Yes I agree with u. Kat brings positive energy here. [emoji7][emoji76]




Lol! Maybe not! Let's wait for the new year and see what it brings! Keep in check to see I don't escape [emoji23][emoji23] I swear I have no self control when it comes to H[emoji51][emoji51].. Ok let's go shop in your closet instead [emoji12][emoji12] I am sure I can find many things that I would love to 'borrow'[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

******** said:


> Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan[emoji845]




Definitely sellier [emoji7] for a relaxed look I go for B. Don't like straps on most of my bags. The clean lines of the sellier speak my style.


----------



## weibandy

This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.




I love it!


----------



## Serva1

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.




Beautifully paired weibandy [emoji1]


----------



## miriel

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.



Perfect pairing!


----------



## MYH

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.


Oh yes! This is what I love about Hermes! Products that are well made and last a long time.  Love this pairing and I have to say, your scarf still looks fresh and brand new. Even the colors are current! After I discovered Hermes, I rarely spend money on disposable accessories or bags.


----------



## Kyokei

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.



I love both the scarf and the bracelet. And I agree; I am a new convert to Hermes but I buy H because I know the pieces will be beautiful 10, 20, 30+ years down the road.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you dear!  You guys are always so sweet ...  



PrestigeH said:


> I love it so much. Well coordinated and classy. Happy holidays too. [emoji3]





Kat.Lee said:


> You look stunningly chic. Love everything!!





chincac said:


> beautiful HGs! congrats..





atomic110 said:


> Very classy looking!
> 
> it





Bobmops said:


> Wow! Looks super





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow tonkamama you look STUNNING in your Chanel jacket and B!!! You have such an amazing style and this jacket is divine!!![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

loves said:


> Gorgeous jacket and Bag&#65281;



Loves...  Thank you dear...&#127876;


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan[emoji845]




Love both!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

HPassion said:


> Love your dress...and...who are we kidding..love.everything!







weibandy said:


> Everything about this is ultra excellent!!  Love the photos you give us!  Brightens the day







eternallove4bag said:


> Oh how we have missed you my dear TPF friend[emoji8][emoji8] Thank you my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:
> 
> My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That bag!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehehe Kat we are trying to make ban island really fun! And now that dear PrestigeH has joined me things are looking up there! Do pay us a visit sometime and then we can maybe hide ourselves in your boat and make a quick trip back to H and get back on the island again! Oh it's been only a few days  on the island but I have been itching to go back for just one more shawl but trying to stay strong which absolutely is a nightmare [emoji30][emoji16]
> 
> 
> You bring such positive energy back to the forum my dear Kat! Just look at you my dear! TOTAL PERFECTION! What a gorgeous dress!!! Is it Chanel? And those boots!! WOW WOW WOW[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] pls don't leave us [emoji30][emoji30]



Ban island [emoji267]...... Hang in there. Just keep eyeing on PrestigeH's bags and goodies!!! 

Thank you so much dear. Don't know how you do it to be so kind, generous and supportive to everyone here! You are the one who brings super positive energy and power to this forum. I thank you for that. Muuuuuuaaaaahhhh. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> A casual Street look with my Jypsiere 31...



Cool and fun look, atomic. Love it!



eternallove4bag said:


> Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210722
> View attachment 3210723
> 
> View attachment 3210724
> 
> Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Eternal, you have a beautiful home! And I love the aquarium. This looks like a wonderful peaceful place to sit. Thanks for sharing with us!



periogirl28 said:


> In action at the H store! H cashmere dress and Etoupe B. The very first Birkin in my collection.
> View attachment 3210753
> 
> View attachment 3210754



Beautiful pairing, and you look chic as always.



Evita98 said:


> And another horse charm!



Love your Kelly! Nice touches with twillies and charms.



PrestigeH said:


> TGIF. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji3][emoji16]
> View attachment 3211020



Cool pic! Love everything!



baobeiyue2 said:


> Spent some time to find out what this post about and here's my tryout
> ultraviolet lindy 26 with twilly and two carmencita (can't really see but they are yellow and purple)
> pleated top (preparing this collection with my friend now!! looking forward to launch our clothes!)
> pants - fairyfale
> Dolce&Gabbana mosaic mary jane pump
> View attachment 3211185



Such a pretty picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. Yes with u around Ban island is fun to live in. U sure u want to go out of the island to get a shawl? I just came back from the store, nothing much. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]
> 
> Yes I agree with u. Kat brings positive energy here. [emoji7][emoji76]



Thank you [emoji8]. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Maybe not! Let's wait for the new year and see what it brings! Keep in check to see I don't escape [emoji23][emoji23] I swear I have no self control when it comes to H[emoji51][emoji51].. Ok let's go shop in your closet instead [emoji12][emoji12] I am sure I can find many things that I would love to 'borrow'[emoji3][emoji3]




That's a brilliant idea! Count me in!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.




LOVE this pairing. The scarf looks fresh and like new to me.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later.
> 
> 27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags
> 
> Link not working, later! You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211212




Love this look. Very fresh and energetic! Excellent idea with the strap!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments, I can't quote in iPhone so will do so later.
> 27 vermillion bolide with my tpm Evelyne strap, I love it when I can use my straps on different bags
> Link not working, later! You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211212



You look gorgeous, loves! Love this feminine outfit on you, and the shoes too! More mod pics please!



dooneybaby said:


> My favorite purple H silk, Tendresse Feline.



Beautiful scarf and knot!



MrH said:


> Trying my SS16 and which colour ?? [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211327



All looks great, but the one you have on matches your belt perfectly.



Kyokei said:


> My Le Fil d'Ariane scarf with matching nails.
> View attachment 3211623



Wow, Kyokei, look at those cool nails. Love the match and the scarf. Great artwork.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Just chilling at home and admiring my C[emoji173]&#65039;... This pic is also inspired by periogirl's beautiful new acquisition ' under the Waves' H spring scarves... Love aquatics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210722
> View attachment 3210723
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210724
> 
> Oh how I wish I could take clear pics like Rami or PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




What a beautiful picture!! At the first glance of the picture without reading, I thought it's in a hotel!! Lovely home you have eternallove4bag. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> You bring such positive energy back to the forum my dear Kat! Just look at you my dear! TOTAL PERFECTION! What a gorgeous dress!!! Is it Chanel? And those boots!! WOW WOW WOW[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] pls don't leave us [emoji30][emoji30]



Btw yes it's a Chanel dress. Very keen eyes you have! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.




What a perfect match. Love anemone. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Cool and fun look, atomic. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal, you have a beautiful home! And I love the aquarium. This looks like a wonderful peaceful place to sit. Thanks for sharing with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pairing, and you look chic as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Kelly! Nice touches with twillies and charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pic! Love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty picture. Thanks for sharing.




Thank you and good morning Kat. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you and good morning Kat. [emoji3]




Good morning to you too PrestigeH! Are you working on which bag and accessories are going to be in today's action for us? [emoji4]


----------



## Hermes Only

Happy Holidays Hermes Lovers.. It's always a Party in my Flamingo Party! 
This week's outfit.. Lemaire x Uniqlo Olive Shirt and Black Pants, Flamingo Party CSGM, Versace Clutch, Fluevog Booties. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you too PrestigeH! Are you working on which bag and accessories are going to be in today's action for us? [emoji4]




Ha ha u can predict the future. U know what I am thinking. Ha ha. [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16] I guess today will let u all to rest from my posts because I have been blasting posts and don't wanna you all to get bored. [emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Hermes Lovers.. It's always a Party in my Flamingo Party!
> This week's outfit.. Lemaire x Uniqlo Olive Shirt and Black Pants, Flamingo Party CSGM, Versace Clutch, Fluevog Booties. Thanks for letting me share.




U look great Hermes Only. &#129299;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha u can predict the future. U know what I am thinking. Ha ha. [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16] I guess today will let u all to rest from my posts because I have been blasting posts and don't wanna you all to get bored. [emoji16][emoji51]




Noooooo. On the contrary!!! We all need PrestigeH vitamin to boost up our days!! I was waiting in excitement! Never get tired!! No way.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Hermes Lovers.. It's always a Party in my Flamingo Party!
> This week's outfit.. Lemaire x Uniqlo Olive Shirt and Black Pants, Flamingo Party CSGM, Versace Clutch, Fluevog Booties. Thanks for letting me share.




Looking great Hermes Only!


----------



## loves

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, loves! Love this feminine outfit on you, and the shoes too! More mod pics please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf and knot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All looks great, but the one you have on matches your belt perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Kyokei, look at those cool nails. Love the match and the scarf. Great artwork.







Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look. Very fresh and energetic! Excellent idea with the strap!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai and Kat.lee many thanks for your sweet comments 



weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.




Gorgeous after all these years




Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Hermes Lovers.. It's always a Party in my Flamingo Party!
> This week's outfit.. Lemaire x Uniqlo Olive Shirt and Black Pants, Flamingo Party CSGM, Versace Clutch, Fluevog Booties. Thanks for letting me share.




Love this and love your energy


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Noooooo. On the contrary!!! We all need PrestigeH vitamin to boost up our days!! I was waiting in excitement! Never get tired!! No way.




U r so sweet and kind. Instead, I need a dose of Kat post soon. Am seated and well behaved. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi everyone. Cannot resist doing a post today. Kelly double tour with a lock. Ops where is the key? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]


----------



## loves

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Cannot resist doing a post today. Kelly double tour with a lock. Ops where is the key? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]
> View attachment 3213547




Glad you couldn't resist, love your arm party


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> Glad you couldn't resist, love your arm party




Thank u Loves. TPF is addictive. [emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Cannot resist doing a post today. Kelly double tour with a lock. Ops where is the key? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]
> View attachment 3213547



Glad you couldn't resist it. Love your eye candies!!


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *A shot of my Kelly treasures while attending the Hermes Horse Exhibit in Mumbai, India. I spent memorable time with Mr. Phillipe Dumas, 4th generation of the Hermes family and curator of the marvelous exhibit...*



Beautiful colors and bags!



Rami00 said:


> Noir B30 in action. The weather was so beautiful here today.



Love this chic look and color of your dress.



Love_Couture said:


> Another golden action. Hope you are not fed up with my gold obsession. Gold Togo B30, jumping boots with permabrass HW, rose gold KD. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3211736



Lovely and chic outfit with gold B



PrestigeH said:


> Casual OOTD for a casual Saturday.
> View attachment 3211794



Love the color of your Herbag!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Shopping day with Ms B in Vegas.  She loves the Apple charm companion from a dear TPF friend. Will report on inventory once I hit the stores.
> View attachment 3212326



Gorgeous B! Have a fun trip!


----------



## Moirai

MYH said:


> I'm usually a lurker but have some quasi- action pics to share. I'm sitting down so not sure if that counts! Sorry if you have already seen these pics on SOTD thread. I'm not sure why they are coming up sideways on my computer.  They are ok on my iphone and ipad.  Sorry for any dizziness from head tilting.
> View attachment 3212531
> 
> View attachment 3212532



Beautiful scarves and Kelly! You are so creative with the charms, love that they match the scarves.



eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578



Gorgeous! Love this cw on you and the bracelet. 



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735



Such a beautiful bag! Love this color!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Glad you couldn't resist it. Love your eye candies!!




Thank you Kat. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful scarves and Kelly! You are so creative with the charms, love that they match the scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love this cw on you and the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful bag! Love this color!




Thank u very much Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213563
> View attachment 3213564




Thank you for the dose of vitamin. I am refreshed now with ur beautiful post.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for the dose of vitamin. I am refreshed now with ur beautiful post.




Thank you PrestigeH. Likewise. I'm glad to be energised by your boost! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213563
> View attachment 3213564



Monday Blues not so blue anymore


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Monday Blues not so blue anymore




Good morning to you loves. Let's swept away the unwanted Monday blues!!


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, loves! Love this feminine outfit on you, and the shoes too! More mod pics please!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful scarf and knot!
> 
> 
> 
> All looks great, but the one you have on matches your belt perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Kyokei, look at those cool nails. Love the match and the scarf. Great artwork.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749



Love your outfit, Kat! Gorgeous dress! Is it Chanel? You look fabulous!



tonkamama said:


> *Happy holidays everyone!! :snowballs:
> My Black B with my new Chanel tweed jacket...  both are my HG   Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this outfit too! Beautiful jacket and B! Perfect fit.



Uyen4570 said:


> Got this amazing Lindy in DC yesterday.



Lovely Lindy, beautiful color and lining. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Love your outfit, Kat! Gorgeous dress! Is it Chanel? You look fabulous!



Thank you so much Moirai. Yes it's Chanel. You are sharp! Btw missing your action shots. Look forward to it soon. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> My Le Fil d'Ariane scarf with matching nails.
> 
> View attachment 3211623



Missed this post. What a perfect match. You have such a talented taste in nail art! Look forward to more!!


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> Missed this post. What a perfect match. You have such a talented taste in nail art! Look forward to more!!



Thank you, Kat!! I think my next set will be Hermes inspired as well.


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Cool and fun look, atomic. Love it!


Thank you *Moirai*&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Cannot resist doing a post today. Kelly double tour with a lock. Ops where is the key? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]
> View attachment 3213547






Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213563
> View attachment 3213564



Great to see both of you posting today, it gave me vitamins and booster to kill my Monday's blue!

*Kat*, this is a very cool style and very shape looking!&#128525;

*PrestigeH*, no sign of rodeo or bag today ? Are you worrying  about us 'borrowing' it? Lol &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Great to see both of you posting today, it gave me vitamins and booster to kill my Monday's blue!
> 
> *Kat*, this is a very cool style and very shape looking![emoji7]
> 
> *PrestigeH*, no sign of rodeo or bag today ? Are you worrying  about us 'borrowing' it? Lol [emoji38][emoji38]




Ha ha thank u Atomic. All rodeos gone. [emoji31][emoji51][emoji317][emoji24]


----------



## atomic110

******** said:


> Are you a KELLY retourne or sellier fan&#8265;&#65039;



Retourne for now because I have 2 K in this Retourne style. but I'm eyeing K28 sellier already &#128518;&#128518;
By the way, love both of your K



miriel said:


> It's hard to decide!   These days the retourne for me.



your K are beautiful too! Love the red one! What red is it? So shape looking


----------



## atomic110

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.


Really? 20years old? It look like a newborn! The color is still so vibrant and beautiful! 
Agreed with you, H's scarf is a long lasting investment (sadly, also the only investment that I know, lol...)


----------



## atomic110

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Hermes Lovers.. It's always a Party in my Flamingo Party!
> This week's outfit.. Lemaire x Uniqlo Olive Shirt and Black Pants, Flamingo Party CSGM, Versace Clutch, Fluevog Booties. Thanks for letting me share.


Never thought flamingo party can look so cool in CSGM! Loving it!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> My gorgeous friend I am learning from all of you [emoji8][emoji8]... So strange how my wardrobe changed after I got into H scarves! Earlier my tops were all prints with solid LV shawls and now my tops are all solid colors with H printed scarves [emoji23][emoji23] what H does to us!!!


Haha my dear, you are not alone in this... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Now I even will decide which scarf to wear first before choosing the clothes. It used to be the other way round. Lol


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha thank u Atomic. All rodeos gone. [emoji31][emoji51][emoji317][emoji24]


No way, where have you hide them? Inside your locker? Don't be shy, bring them out, lol...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> No way, where have you hide them? Inside your locker? Don't be shy, bring them out, lol...




[emoji79][emoji31][emoji78]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Great to see both of you posting today, it gave me vitamins and booster to kill my Monday's blue!
> 
> *Kat*, this is a very cool style and very shape looking![emoji7]
> 
> *PrestigeH*, no sign of rodeo or bag today ? Are you worrying  about us 'borrowing' it? Lol [emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you so much atomic. 



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha thank u Atomic. All rodeos gone. [emoji31][emoji51][emoji317][emoji24]




All gone?? Oh noooo. Who's that quick???


----------



## dooneybaby

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Hermes Lovers.. It's always a Party in my Flamingo Party!
> This week's outfit.. Lemaire x Uniqlo Olive Shirt and Black Pants, Flamingo Party CSGM, Versace Clutch, Fluevog Booties. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much atomic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All gone?? Oh noooo. Who's that quick???




Need to go before new ones arrive. Lol [emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.



wow  great CW


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Cannot resist doing a post today. Kelly double tour with a lock. Ops where is the key? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]
> View attachment 3213547



OMG ! i must have that lock


----------



## Bobmops

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Hermes Lovers.. It's always a Party in my Flamingo Party!
> This week's outfit.. Lemaire x Uniqlo Olive Shirt and Black Pants, Flamingo Party CSGM, Versace Clutch, Fluevog Booties. Thanks for letting me share.



oh Hermes Only! you look great


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213563
> View attachment 3213564


Dear Kat you look so chic rock !
Happy Monday to you


----------



## dooneybaby

Trying to make the most of a Monday morning.


----------



## Myrkur

miriel said:


> It's hard to decide!   These days the retourne for me.




[emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> My little contribution of coming back - a quick shot - Just the same Ms.Colvert though. Wish you all a beautiful Sunday.
> Thank you so much PrestigeH & Atomic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212749




Oh I love this outfit!


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you loves. Let's swept away the unwanted Monday blues!!



oh yes, today is not so good for me but let's sweep away! 



dooneybaby said:


> Trying to make the most of a Monday morning.



you're doing a really good job! love your monday ootd, the scarf and of course the herbag. we don't see it around much in the action thread so thanks for sharing


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> OMG ! i must have that lock




Hi Bobmops. Lol [emoji3] I actually used a bag lock for this. But honestly not very friendly. Just a crazy idea. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

dooneybaby said:


> Trying to make the most of a Monday morning.




Nice herbag. Thank u for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Bobmops. Lol [emoji3] I actually used a bag lock for this. But honestly not very friendly. Just a crazy idea. [emoji12]



love all your wild ideas !
need a bag too))))


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> love all your wild ideas !
> 
> need a bag too))))




Hope u get a bag soon. Good luck. [emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## miriel

Love your outfit!


----------



## miriel

atomic110 said:


> your K are beautiful too! Love the red one! What red is it? So shape looking



Thank you! It's cappucine and looks slightly more orange in person.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Dear Kat you look so chic rock !
> 
> Happy Monday to you



Thank you Bobmops. Same to you. [emoji8]



Myrkur said:


> Oh I love this outfit!



Thank you Myrkur. 



loves said:


> oh yes, today is not so good for me but let's sweep away!



Hope your day gets better! [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

dooneybaby said:


> Trying to make the most of a Monday morning.




That's definitely a great look for a Monday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

miriel said:


> It's hard to decide!   These days the retourne for me.




Both Ks are stunning!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213563
> View attachment 3213564




Looking great as always! Love the Chanel jacket.


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Bobmops. Same to you. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Myrkur.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your day gets better! [emoji8]



thank you dear


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Introducing Contour Birkin Rouge H Epsom in GHW with very dark blue painting along all the sides. However, under certain light is almost black while under certain light is sort of dark blue. The difference between a contour birkin and a normal birkin is very subtle. Not sure if u can see the dark blue. [emoji12][emoji24][emoji16][emoji317] I got it because I purely love the rouge H colour.
> 
> View attachment 3212123



So gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## megt10

Everyone is looking fabulous. Sorry for the general shout out but there is no way that I am going to catch up so I will start here .


----------



## dooneybaby

Kat.Lee said:


> That's definitely a great look for a Monday!


Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Can't keep up with this thread, thank you all for sharing! 
A slightly different action pic. Writing my Christmas correspondence with my Nautilus in RH.


----------



## megt10

Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Can't keep up with this thread, thank you all for sharing!
> A slightly different action pic. Writing my Christmas correspondence with my Nautilus in RH.
> View attachment 3213839



That is such a cool pen!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats.




Thank you Megt. Welcome back. Woohoo Megt is back. [emoji8][emoji7][emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Can't keep up with this thread, thank you all for sharing!
> A slightly different action pic. Writing my Christmas correspondence with my Nautilus in RH.
> View attachment 3213839




Wow I have seen it. Is it nice to write?


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.



This is fabulous!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.




Ok you are definitely going to be one of the people that I am going to stalk. U look great Megt. Please post more. Please. [emoji16][emoji51]&#129299;


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> That is such a cool pen!



Thank you! Love the way it closes.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Wow I have seen it. Is it nice to write?



Yes I really love it. I like to write with fountain pens and this has a cool way of opening and closing. Do check it out! Plus they have RH Box for the stationery folder.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Megt. Welcome back. Woohoo Megt is back. [emoji8][emoji7][emoji51]


Thank you. 


periogirl28 said:


> This is fabulous!


Thanks.


PrestigeH said:


> Ok you are definitely going to be one of the people that I am going to stalk. U look great Megt. Please post more. Please. [emoji16][emoji51]&#129299;



I will try. Life has been busy and difficult the last few months, but I am here lurking at least and will post when I can. I did manage to score a couple of Kelly belts yesterday and will hopefully have mod shots soon.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try. Life has been busy and difficult the last few months, but I am here lurking at least and will post when I can. I did manage to score a couple of Kelly belts yesterday and will hopefully have mod shots soon.




No problem. Just wanna let u know u are not forgotten. Congrats on the Kelly belts. Don't u find the belt very innovative. Smart creation. Very nice. Cannot even feel that I am wearing a belt. I simply love it.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I really love it. I like to write with fountain pens and this has a cool way of opening and closing. Do check it out! Plus they have RH Box for the stationery folder.




RH? Oh I got to get out of Ban island soon. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> No problem. Just wanna let u know u are not forgotten. Congrats on the Kelly belts. Don't u find the belt very innovative. Smart creation. Very nice. Cannot even feel that I am wearing a belt. I simply love it.



You are very kind, thank you. I just got it yesterday and haven't even really tried it on yet. I bought it in Colvert with ghw and RC with ghw. I may try it today and if I do I will get pictures. I was just thrilled to find them at my local H store.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> You are very kind, thank you. I just got it yesterday and haven't even really tried it on yet. I bought it in Colvert with ghw and RC with ghw. I may try it today and if I do I will get pictures. I was just thrilled to find them at my local H store.




Congrats. Colvert and RC are both gorgeous colours. What's more they come in GHW. Wow.


----------



## atomic110

miriel said:


> Thank you! It's cappucine and looks slightly more orange in person.


Ah... this explained why the color is so shape &#128522;




dooneybaby said:


> Trying to make the most of a Monday morning.


Happy Monday with H!




periogirl28 said:


> Can't keep up with this thread, thank you all for sharing!
> A slightly different action pic. Writing my Christmas correspondence with my Nautilus in RH.
> View attachment 3213839



This pen is so awesome ! I remember it come with a very cool mechanism to open and close the pen~ thanks for sharing something different with us &#128522;




megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.


Your outfits and accessories are beautiful, such an eyes candy~ should post more of your mod shots!


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Ah... this explained why the color is so shape &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday with H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pen is so awesome ! I remember it come with a very cool mechanism to open and close the pen~ thanks for sharing something different with us &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Your outfits and accessories are beautiful, such an eyes candy~ should post more of your mod shots!



Thank you. I hope to post more often. I get such inspiration from everyone here.


----------



## bbbarbbb

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.


Just lovely!


----------



## Ccc1

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.


You look great. The toolbox is so cute


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.




Welcome back, Meg! Looking great!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> What a perfect match. Love anemone. [emoji3]


Thank you PrestigeH!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it!


. Thank you so much PocketbookPup 



Serva1 said:


> Beautifully paired weibandy [emoji1]


. Thank you 



miriel said:


> Perfect pairing!


 thank you Miriel!



MYH said:


> Oh yes! This is what I love about Hermes! Products that are well made and last a long time.  Love this pairing and I have to say, your scarf still looks fresh and brand new. Even the colors are current! After I discovered Hermes, I rarely spend money on disposable accessories or bags.



I totally understand.  The longevity of the products makes them so appealing.  Beautiful for a long time!



Kyokei said:


> I love both the scarf and the bracelet. And I agree; I am a new convert to Hermes but I buy H because I know the pieces will be beautiful 10, 20, 30+ years down the road.


Right?  That is how I see it too.  Very few things will last like that. Thank you!


----------



## weibandy

Bobmops said:


> wow  great CW


 thank you Bopmops. 



atomic110 said:


> Really? 20years old? It look like a newborn! The color is still so vibrant and beautiful!
> Agreed with you, H's scarf is a long lasting investment (sadly, also the only investment that I know, lol...)


. You are funny Atomic!  Well, I guess Hermes is also the most fun investment!



Kat.Lee said:


> LOVE this pairing. The scarf looks fresh and like new to me.



Thank you Kat.Lee.  I think the scarf is doing better than I am, but I am trying to keep up!


----------



## megt10

bbbarbbb said:


> Just lovely!





Ccc1 said:


> You look great. The toolbox is so cute





HGT said:


> Welcome back, Meg! Looking great!



Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## loves

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.



you look fabulous megt



periogirl28 said:


> Can't keep up with this thread, thank you all for sharing!
> A slightly different action pic. Writing my Christmas correspondence with my Nautilus in RH.
> View attachment 3213839



love this, so special


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## crazyforbag

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.


 


You look amazing as always!!


----------



## megt10

crazyforbag said:


> You look amazing as always!!



You are very kind. Thank you.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213563
> View attachment 3213564



Love this look.  As always. Happy Monday.


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Cannot resist doing a post today. Kelly double tour with a lock. Ops where is the key? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]
> View attachment 3213547




Love this!   I bet eternal love for bags or Kat lee has it...I bet it unlocks the stable that holds all those rodeo ponies!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213563
> View attachment 3213564




Stunning Kat Lee!  Back and bluetiful!


----------



## LaenaLovely

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.




Oh meh!  I think I'd like to open up your closet this Christmas instead of presents!  What gems!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.



Love both outfits &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;,
Toolbox is so cute!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> you look fabulous megt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this, so special




Thank you my dear!


----------



## dinabobina

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.


Absolutely love your H bags! I was wondering if your Colvert B is in togo or epsom?


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.




Beautiful Meg. I love your H collection! [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Ban island [emoji267]...... Hang in there. Just keep eyeing on PrestigeH's bags and goodies!!!
> 
> Thank you so much dear. Don't know how you do it to be so kind, generous and supportive to everyone here! You are the one who brings super positive energy and power to this forum. I thank you for that. Muuuuuuaaaaahhhh. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Having dear PrestigeH on the island is the only reason I am staying put! See he talked me out of going for a quick visit for the shawl[emoji3][emoji3].. You are so sweet Kat. Thank you for your kind words my dear. I always remember one thing my parents taught me and I tell my kids this all the time... That only one thing in this world that is free is your words.. So make sure only kind and encouraging words are said and be liberal with these words when talking to others. Hope my kids don't think I am nuts [emoji51][emoji51]



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you [emoji8].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a brilliant idea! Count me in!!!



Hehehehe of course! we are a total team[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Btw yes it's a Chanel dress. Very keen eyes you have! [emoji8]



Your Chanel dress collection is totally drool worthy my dear friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha u can predict the future. U know what I am thinking. Ha ha. [emoji3][emoji12][emoji16] I guess today will let u all to rest from my posts because I have been blasting posts and don't wanna you all to get bored. [emoji16][emoji51]



Please never do that dear PrestigeH! Your beautiful stylish shots jump start my day [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Noooooo. On the contrary!!! We all need PrestigeH vitamin to boost up our days!! I was waiting in excitement! Never get tired!! No way.



EXACTLY! Well said Kat!!! We can never have enough of your stunning shots... Both you and Kat.. So please keep them coming! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Cannot resist doing a post today. Kelly double tour with a lock. Ops where is the key? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]
> View attachment 3213547



Yay!! Your shots are like vitamins for me!!! It just BRIGHTENS up my day!! Busy time of the year but just one look at your FABULOUS shots and I am back to my smiling self again and that stressed frown disappears from my face! Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213563
> View attachment 3213564




It's AMAZING Kat! You can wear casual, formal, jeans, shorts, dress, anything and look DOWNRIGHT GORGEOUS!! It's not the outfit that wears you but you who wear these outfits so well! You totally own them!!! Bravo my friend!! Can't take my eyes off your pics [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.



Omg!!! Are you serious weibandy! 20 years young! You must really take good care of your things! Hope I can maintain my shawls like this even 10 years down the line! Beautiful colors and the bracelet looks so pretty too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Hermes Lovers.. It's always a Party in my Flamingo Party!
> This week's outfit.. Lemaire x Uniqlo Olive Shirt and Black Pants, Flamingo Party CSGM, Versace Clutch, Fluevog Booties. Thanks for letting me share.



Totally agree Hermes Only!! FP is one of favorite H shawls too! So vibrant and gorgeous! Look at you!! You are totally ROCKING this look!!! Amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



dooneybaby said:


> Trying to make the most of a Monday morning.



The Herbag looks wonderful dooneybaby and what a beautiful scarf[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Can't keep up with this thread, thank you all for sharing!
> A slightly different action pic. Writing my Christmas correspondence with my Nautilus in RH.
> View attachment 3213839



Wow! My friend this looks beautiful!!! You have such style! I can totally imagine you using this beautiful pen[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.




Meg you are back with your fabulous action shots! You look gorgeous my dear and just loving your B and toolbox not to mention totally eyeing and drooling over your arm candies and shawl[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Cool and fun look, atomic. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal, you have a beautiful home! And I love the aquarium. This looks like a wonderful peaceful place to sit. Thanks for sharing with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pairing, and you look chic as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Kelly! Nice touches with twillies and charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pic! Love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty picture. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much Moirai  I can spend hours in front of this aquarium marveling at all the different worlds that are there... Such beautiful colors and life that exists under the sea[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful picture!! At the first glance of the picture without reading, I thought it's in a hotel!! Lovely home you have eternallove4bag. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]



Awwww! You are so sweet my dear dear friend[emoji8][emoji8] Thank you so much :HUGS: unfortunately can't take credit for this because my DH designed it [emoji3][emoji3]



Moirai said:


> Beautiful scarves and Kelly! You are so creative with the charms, love that they match the scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Love this cw on you and the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful bag! Love this color!



Thank you so much my dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] btw totally looking forward to your fabulous mod shot soon! Please post soon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Great to see both of you posting today, it gave me vitamins and booster to kill my Monday's blue!
> 
> *Kat*, this is a very cool style and very shape looking![emoji7]
> 
> *PrestigeH*, no sign of rodeo or bag today ? Are you worrying  about us 'borrowing' it? Lol [emoji38][emoji38]



Oh j laughed so much reading this [emoji3][emoji3]... No worries he is staying on the same island as me so will get my hands on them sooner or later [emoji12]



atomic110 said:


> Haha my dear, you are not alone in this... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Now I even will decide which scarf to wear first before choosing the clothes. It used to be the other way round. Lol



Omg!!! I have become the same! Now my entire outfit is planned around my shawls! Everything that doesn't match have been relegated to the background [emoji51][emoji51]



LaenaLovely said:


> Love this!   I bet eternal love for bags or Kat lee has it...I bet it unlocks the stable that holds all those rodeo ponies!




Lol!! You are so funny and sweet! Good to see you here again my TPF bestie! Have missed you! How's the house construction coming along? Anytime for H visits? [emoji12] do post your beautiful shots when you get time [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much Moirai  I can spend hours in front of this aquarium marveling at all the different worlds that are there... Such beautiful colors and life that exists under the sea[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww! You are so sweet my dear dear friend[emoji8][emoji8] Thank you so much :HUGS: unfortunately can't take credit for this because my DH designed it [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] btw totally looking forward to your fabulous mod shot soon! Please post soon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh j laughed so much reading this [emoji3][emoji3]... No worries he is staying on the same island as me so will get my hands on them sooner or later [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! I have become the same! Now my entire outfit is planned around my shawls! Everything that doesn't match have been relegated to the background [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! You are so funny and sweet! Good to see you here again my TPF bestie! Have missed you! How's the house construction coming along? Anytime for H visits? [emoji12] do post your beautiful shots when you get time [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




You are such a  sweetie!   I've missed you and the lovely action shots here too.  My house is still a total mess...so no time H new purchases, but I did have them drop off my Lindy that returned from the spa today...

I'll just be lurking here for a while with a rouge comment ever now and again for a while.  But know that I'm loving everything you post and all my other TPF fabulous friends are doing!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Love this!   I bet eternal love for bags or Kat lee has it...I bet it unlocks the stable that holds all those rodeo ponies!




[emoji12][emoji317] Thank you LaenaLovely.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Having dear PrestigeH on the island is the only reason I am staying put! See he talked me out of going for a quick visit for the shawl[emoji3][emoji3].. You are so sweet Kat. Thank you for your kind words my dear. I always remember one thing my parents taught me and I tell my kids this all the time... That only one thing in this world that is free is your words.. So make sure only kind and encouraging words are said and be liberal with these words when talking to others. Hope my kids don't think I am nuts [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe of course! we are a total team[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Your Chanel dress collection is totally drool worthy my dear friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Please never do that dear PrestigeH! Your beautiful stylish shots jump start my day [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY! Well said Kat!!! We can never have enough of your stunning shots... Both you and Kat.. So please keep them coming! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! Your shots are like vitamins for me!!! It just BRIGHTENS up my day!! Busy time of the year but just one look at your FABULOUS shots and I am back to my smiling self again and that stressed frown disappears from my face! Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's AMAZING Kat! You can wear casual, formal, jeans, shorts, dress, anything and look DOWNRIGHT GORGEOUS!! It's not the outfit that wears you but you who wear these outfits so well! You totally own them!!! Bravo my friend!! Can't take my eyes off your pics [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Eternallove u r so kind. Actually ur kind words, your support and your positivity have been my daily dose of vitamins. Once again, thank u. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji7][emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Looking great as always! Love the Chanel jacket.



Thank you dear. 



Love_Couture said:


> Love this look.  As always. Happy Monday.




Thank you Love_Couture. 


LaenaLovely said:


> Stunning Kat Lee!  Back and bluetiful!



Thank you LaenaLovely. Have missed your mod shots. Hope your new home is wirking towards your expectation and you are enjoying it. And look forward to you in action soon. [emoji8]



eternallove4bag said:


> Having dear PrestigeH on the island is the only reason I am staying put! See he talked me out of going for a quick visit for the shawl[emoji3][emoji3].. You are so sweet Kat. Thank you for your kind words my dear. I always remember one thing my parents taught me and I tell my kids this all the time... That only one thing in this world that is free is your words.. So make sure only kind and encouraging words are said and be liberal with these words when talking to others. Hope my kids don't think I am nuts [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe of course! we are a total team[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Your Chanel dress collection is totally drool worthy my dear friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Please never do that dear PrestigeH! Your beautiful stylish shots jump start my day [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY! Well said Kat!!! We can never have enough of your stunning shots... Both you and Kat.. So please keep them coming! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!! Your shots are like vitamins for me!!! It just BRIGHTENS up my day!! Busy time of the year but just one look at your FABULOUS shots and I am back to my smiling self again and that stressed frown disappears from my face! Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's AMAZING Kat! You can wear casual, formal, jeans, shorts, dress, anything and look DOWNRIGHT GORGEOUS!! It's not the outfit that wears you but you who wear these outfits so well! You totally own them!!! Bravo my friend!! Can't take my eyes off your pics [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




You are one positive soul of all. You just earned "the most upbeat spirit model of the year" award!! Thank you for your supportive infusions!! [emoji93][emoji93]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.



How gorgeous you look Meg. All your H collections are TDF. I'm so glad you finally got the Alchimie RG ring which you were not so sure of the RG before and am honoured to be your twin with the ring and the diamonds bracelet. They are by far my most favourite H jewellery! [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Eternallove u r so kind. Actually ur kind words, your support and your positivity have been my daily dose of vitamins. Once again, thank u. [emoji3][emoji8][emoji7][emoji51][emoji16]



Awwww!!! You made me so so happy my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Totally humbled by your sweet comment dear PrestigeH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... How amazing is it to count you my dear as my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Love_Couture.
> 
> 
> Thank you LaenaLovely. Have missed your mod shots. Hope your new home is wirking towards your expectation and you are enjoying it. And look forward to you in action soon. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one positive soul of all. You just earned "the most upbeat spirit model of the year" award!! Thank you for your supportive infusions!! [emoji93][emoji93]




Thank you so much my dear gorgeous friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; HUGE HUGS for you! Seriously what did I do to deserve such sweet friends [emoji8][emoji8] won't question my good luck on finding you beautiful people!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww!!! You made me so so happy my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Totally humbled by your sweet comment dear PrestigeH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... How amazing is it to count you my dear as my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear gorgeous friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; HUGE HUGS for you! Seriously what did I do to deserve such sweet friends [emoji8][emoji8] won't question my good luck on finding you beautiful people!




Yes u r definitely my friend. Ok now where is my Constance friend? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes u r definitely my friend. Ok now where is my Constance friend? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]




Hahaha when you bring all your rodeos in your fabulous bags dear friend [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> How gorgeous you look Meg. All your H collections are TDF. I'm so glad you finally got the Alchimie RG ring which you were not so sure of the RG before and am honoured to be your twin with the ring and the diamond bracelets. They are by far my most favourite H jewellery! [emoji8]



Thanks so much. I am loving the ring too. It is so comfortable to wear and unique.


----------



## PrestigeH

Have a great day to everyone. New member to the stable family. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone. New member to the stable family. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3214342
> 
> View attachment 3214343




I love this B&W shot. Honestly I can't figure out how you did it? The H rodeo fairy really loves you too much. Please share some rodeo fairy love with us. It's Xmas time!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I love this B&W shot. Honestly I can't figure out how you did it? The H rodeo fairy really loves you too much. Please share some rodeo fairy love with us. It's Xmas time!




Thank u Kat. Yes many rodeo fairies to all of u looking for rodeos. Try the app Photo Grid. Quite a fun app. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u Kat. Yes many rodeo fairies to all of u looking for rodeos. Try the app Photo Grid. Quite a fun app. [emoji3]




Thank you PrestigeH. I've got that app but will explore more of its functions. Thanks.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3214425




Very cute and easy bag to use. Enjoy [emoji3].


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3214425




Lovely vivid colour and very cute bag charms! Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PrestigeH said:


> Very cute and easy bag to use. Enjoy [emoji3].







Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely vivid colour and very cute bag charms! Enjoy your dinner!




Thanks to my home town TPFers ! I was wondering how different Feu and Orange Poppy is.  I was in Vegas this past weekend and there were plenty of Orange poppy inventory. It is hard to tell with the naked eye but it looks very similar. I wanted to get another orange bag and with my Feu Pico with me, I was hesitant to get something too similar. Which one do you prefer ?  TIA.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

chkpfbeliever said:


> Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3214425



Super Cute.. Such a Happy Color and fab charms!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much Moirai  I can spend hours in front of this aquarium marveling at all the different worlds that are there... Such beautiful colors and life that exists under the sea[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Awwww! You are so sweet my dear dear friend[emoji8][emoji8] Thank you so much :HUGS: unfortunately can't take credit for this because my DH designed it [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] btw totally looking forward to your fabulous mod shot soon! Please post soon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Oh j laughed so much reading this [emoji3][emoji3]... No worries he is staying on the same island as me so will get my hands on them sooner or later [emoji12]
> 
> Omg!!! I have become the same! Now my entire outfit is planned around my shawls! Everything that doesn't match have been relegated to the background [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> Lol!! You are so funny and sweet! Good to see you here again my TPF bestie! Have missed you! How's the house construction coming along? Anytime for H visits? [emoji12] do post your beautiful shots when you get time [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much Moirai. Yes it's Chanel. You are sharp! Btw missing your action shots. Look forward to it soon. [emoji8]



Thank you both! I am so far behind in this thread, have been busy with work and little time to get on the forum. I miss the fun banter with you guys. Will try to post something soon. You are both looking amazingly fabulous!


----------



## Hermes Only

PrestigeH said:


> U look great Hermes Only. &#129299;


 Thank You PH.. I LOVE your style as well.. 



Kat.Lee said:


> Looking great Hermes Only!


 Thank You



loves said:


> Love this and love your energy


 Thanks for the compliments.. 



atomic110 said:


> Never thought flamingo party can look so cool in CSGM! Loving it!





dooneybaby said:


>


 Thank You. FP is one of my current favorite CSGM..!! Perfect Party Shawl!


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> Totally agree Hermes Only!! FP is one of favorite H shawls too! So vibrant and gorgeous! Look at you!! You are totally ROCKING this look!!! Amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks EL4B.. I love my FP.. I always appreciate your lovely words.. Thanks again my friend..!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Bobmops said:


> oh Hermes Only! you look great


 Hugs.. Thanks LUV.


----------



## Hermes Only

megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.


 You always look Elegant...my lady! 



dooneybaby said:


> Trying to make the most of a Monday morning.


 Love it!! 



PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone. New member to the stable family. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3214342
> 
> View attachment 3214343


 I LOVE your H accessories.. and you wear it well Darling.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone. New member to the stable family. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3214342
> 
> View attachment 3214343



Love the b/w photo. And, wow, you have such a beautiful collection of rodeos. Congrats! You can hold a rodeo show on ban island


----------



## Moirai

chkpfbeliever said:


> Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3214425



This is such a cheerful pretty color. Hope you had a great dinner.


----------



## Hermes Only

Everyone look lovely here.. always stylish! .. Happy Holidays.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Can't keep up with this thread, thank you all for sharing!
> A slightly different action pic. Writing my Christmas correspondence with my Nautilus in RH.
> View attachment 3213839



Definitely makes writing a lot more pleasurable. Love this H color.



megt10 said:


> Some pictures that I never posted. At least, I don't think so. My Colvert B and H cashmere shawl. My toolbox in action along with my CDC and Kelly bracelets and my Alchimie ring in RG.



You look fabulous! Good to see you back, meg!



dooneybaby said:


> Trying to make the most of a Monday morning.



Lovely bag and accessories.



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Cannot resist doing a post today. Kelly double tour with a lock. Ops where is the key? [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]
> View attachment 3213547



Looks cool with the lock. You are very creative.



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Constance Liz. Happy Monday to all dear friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213563
> View attachment 3213564



Love all your outfits, Kat! This one is perfect with the leather pants. Happy Tuesday to you!


----------



## Moirai

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Hermes Lovers.. It's always a Party in my Flamingo Party!
> This week's outfit.. Lemaire x Uniqlo Olive Shirt and Black Pants, Flamingo Party CSGM, Versace Clutch, Fluevog Booties. Thanks for letting me share.



Love the colors of FP.  You look terrific in this outfit!



weibandy said:


> This scarf is a good 20 years old (or more) but looks fresh with the Anemone bracelet which is brand new.  Have to say, Hermes is a long lasting investment.  Scarf is ferronnerie.  I am trying to use my old scarves more often.



Beautiful scarf and great match with bracelet. Vintage H scarves are lovely.


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks to my home town TPFers ! I was wondering how different Feu and Orange Poppy is.  I was in Vegas this past weekend and there were plenty of Orange poppy inventory. It is hard to tell with the naked eye but it looks very similar. I wanted to get another orange bag and with my Feu Pico with me, I was hesitant to get something too similar. Which one do you prefer ?  TIA.




I actually love Feu. But I do love Poppy too. Ha ha. Bad advice.  I go for poppy if u looking for something more red. I would go for Feu if u looking for something more orange. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> You always look Elegant...my lady!
> 
> Love it!!
> 
> I LOVE your H accessories.. and you wear it well Darling.




Thank you Hermes Only. Compliments from you are valuable to me.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love the b/w photo. And, wow, you have such a beautiful collection of rodeos. Congrats! You can hold a rodeo show on ban island




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Love all your outfits, Kat! This one is perfect with the leather pants. Happy Tuesday to you!



Thank you for your kind comment Moirai. Hope to see your mod shots soon! [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks to my home town TPFers ! I was wondering how different Feu and Orange Poppy is.  I was in Vegas this past weekend and there were plenty of Orange poppy inventory. It is hard to tell with the naked eye but it looks very similar. I wanted to get another orange bag and with my Feu Pico with me, I was hesitant to get something too similar. Which one do you prefer ?  TIA.




I vote for Feu. It's another H chameleon colour, looks different under different lighting! But it also depends on the majority of your wardrobe colour! Not sure if this helps. [emoji4][emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh j laughed so much reading this [emoji3][emoji3]... No worries he is staying on the same island as me so will get my hands on them sooner or later [emoji12]
> 
> Omg!!! I have become the same! Now my entire outfit is planned around my shawls! Everything that doesn't match have been relegated to the background [emoji51][emoji51]&#65039;


Haha... I gotta escape ban island again because my SA has just texted me that SS16 scarves have been arrived!! I'm aiming the Marche du Zambeze and Under the Wave design... lol...


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3214425




So cute! Love the charm!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone. New member to the stable family. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3214342
> 
> View attachment 3214343



Wow!!! What a way to start my day!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the black and white picture and seriously another rodeo? Bring it with you for breakfast please. Have to admire it closely [emoji12][emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> I love this B&W shot. Honestly I can't figure out how you did it? The H rodeo fairy really loves you too much. Please share some rodeo fairy love with us. It's Xmas time!



Agree with you Kat! I am still amazed at the rate at which dear PrestigeH collects rodeos... I think he has his SA totally under his spell [emoji12][emoji12] look at the B, Victoria... He always gets the best[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



Moirai said:


> Love the b/w photo. And, wow, you have such a beautiful collection of rodeos. Congrats! You can hold a rodeo show on ban island



Wouldn't that be fun dear Moirai? The way he is collecting rodeos is like eating tic tacs [emoji23][emoji23] we really have to help him take a few off his hands now[emoji3][emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> Haha... I gotta escape ban island again because my SA has just texted me that SS16 scarves have been arrived!! I'm aiming the Marche du Zambeze and Under the Wave design... lol...




Oooooh I would get off the ban island for those too!!! Btw did not realize you were staying on the island with us too!!! Meet you for dinner after you come back from a quick visit to H? [emoji3][emoji3] show us all the goodies please [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3214425




Love the color of the picotin chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039; this bag is on my list too! Such a convenient and chic bag!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! What a way to start my day!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the black and white picture and seriously another rodeo? Bring it with you for breakfast please. Have to admire it closely [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you Kat! I am still amazed at the rate at which dear PrestigeH collects rodeos... I think he has his SA totally under his spell [emoji12][emoji12] look at the B, Victoria... He always gets the best[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun dear Moirai? The way he is collecting rodeos is like eating tic tacs [emoji23][emoji23] we really have to help him take a few off his hands now[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh I would get off the ban island for those too!!! Btw did not realize you were staying on the island with us too!!! Meet you for dinner after you come back from a quick visit to H? [emoji3][emoji3] show us all the goodies please [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Good morning Eternallove4bag. Yes let's get out of ban island now. &#129299;[emoji39] Forget about the breakfast so no need to bring rodeo. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove4bag. Yes let's get out of ban island now. &#129299;[emoji39] Forget about the breakfast so no need to bring rodeo. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317]




Nice try my dear but am not budging! I insist on taking care of them while you eat[emoji3][emoji3]... Cmon what's the harm? See friends share all the time [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Nice try my dear but am not budging! I insist on taking care of them while you eat[emoji3][emoji3]... Cmon what's the harm? See friends share all the time [emoji12][emoji12]




U r one very persistent lady. [emoji106] However, I am one very persistent man too. Ha ha [emoji78][emoji78][emoji78][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Nice try my dear but am not budging! I insist on taking care of them while you eat[emoji3][emoji3]... Cmon what's the harm? See friends share all the time [emoji12][emoji12]







PrestigeH said:


> U r one very persistent lady. [emoji106] However, I am one very persistent man too. Ha ha [emoji78][emoji78][emoji78][emoji16]




Oops. I think you two need a round of wrestling, just like that new H enamel bracelet launching ad! I'll be the referee! [emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;[emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Oops. I think you two need a round of wrestling, just like that new H enamel bracelet launching ad! I'll be the referee! [emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;[emoji108]&#127995;




Ha ha ok results out. Prestigeh lost, Eternallove4bag lost and Kat won. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U r one very persistent lady. [emoji106] However, I am one very persistent man too. Ha ha [emoji78][emoji78][emoji78][emoji16]



[emoji8][emoji8] let the battle begin then! Hehehe!



Kat.Lee said:


> Oops. I think you two need a round of wrestling, just like that new H enamel bracelet launching ad! I'll be the referee! [emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;[emoji108]&#127995;




Hahaha I better start hitting the gym then[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha ok results out. Prestigeh lost, Eternallove4bag lost and Kat won. [emoji12][emoji317]




Oh you are too funny!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] ok Kat we give you the crown!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Just loving the spring shawls... Out to work now with my Lexie boots, H shawl, clic H and my beloved GP[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Just loving the spring shawls... Out to work now with my Lexie boots, H shawl, clic H and my beloved GP[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214601
> View attachment 3214602




Wow. How many different colours do u have? [emoji16][emoji51] Ok time to pass some of your treasures over here please. We are friends as u said. [emoji317][emoji39] Anyway lovely combi today.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Just loving the spring shawls... Out to work now with my Lexie boots, H shawl, clic H and my beloved GP[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214601
> View attachment 3214602



Such a cheerful colour to brighten/warm our winter day! Love this CW. I can see what you mentioned about your current wardrobe with colourful shawls and single colour tops! Works perfectly. Love the Lexie boots. Hope you didn't fall over anymore.[emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wow. How many different colours do u have? [emoji16][emoji51] Ok time to pass some of your treasures over here please. We are friends as u said. [emoji317][emoji39] Anyway lovely combi today.




Hahaha! Thank you my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8] once you hand me over your H goodies we start 'sharing' [emoji3][emoji3]... After H shawls my entire wardrobe changed and  hence different colors everyday [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a cheerful colour to brighten/warm our winter day! Love this CW. I can see what you mentioned about your current wardrobe with colourful shawls and single colour tops! Works perfectly. Love the Lexie boots. Hope you didn't fall over anymore.[emoji16][emoji8]




Hehehe! Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] after that 'incident' I dare not try take pics of my boots from that angle [emoji23][emoji23]... Keeping it simple and stable[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha ok results out. Prestigeh lost, Eternallove4bag lost and Kat won. [emoji12][emoji317]







eternallove4bag said:


> Oh you are too funny!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] ok Kat we give you the crown!!




Hurray [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;. To be fair, PrestigeH should keep the king of rodeos - the black one and we will share the rest between eternallove4bag, Rami, atomic, Moirai...(anyone else?). Xmas gifts to us!! Yayyy!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Hurray [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;. To be fair, PrestigeH should keep the king of rodeos - the black one and we will share the rest between eternallove4bag, Rami, atomic, Moirai...(anyone else?). Xmas gifts to us!! Yayyy!!!




Yay!!! Sounds like a plan[emoji3][emoji3] PrestigeH did I just hear you faint???? [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!!! Sounds like a plan[emoji3][emoji3] PrestigeH did I just hear you faint???? [emoji12][emoji12]




My guess he did!!! [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji451]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> My guess he did!!! [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji451]




Do we need to send medics to his home[emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Just loving the spring shawls... Out to work now with my Lexie boots, H shawl, clic H and my beloved GP[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214601
> View attachment 3214602



Beautiful, eternal! Love this cw and love your Lexie boots! Agree with Kat, will never forget that first post of these boots 



PrestigeH said:


> Wow. How many different colours do u have? [emoji16][emoji51] Ok time to pass some of your treasures over here please. We are friends as u said. [emoji317][emoji39] Anyway lovely combi today.





Kat.Lee said:


> Hurray [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;. To be fair, PrestigeH should keep the king of rodeos - the black one and we will share the rest between eternallove4bag, Rami, atomic, Moirai...(anyone else?). Xmas gifts to us!! Yayyy!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!!! Sounds like a plan[emoji3][emoji3] PrestigeH did I just hear you faint???? [emoji12][emoji12]



Poor PH! Such a trooper to tolerate us ganging up on him. Beware, PH, more too come


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Beautiful, eternal! Love this cw and love your Lexie boots! Agree with Kat, will never forget that first post of these boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor PH! Such a trooper to tolerate us ganging up on him. Beware, PH, more too come



It sounds like a new version of "Star War" - "Rodeo War"!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Hurray [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;. To be fair, PrestigeH should keep the king of rodeos - the black one and we will share the rest between eternallove4bag, Rami, atomic, Moirai...(anyone else?). Xmas gifts to us!! Yayyy!!!







eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!!! Sounds like a plan[emoji3][emoji3] PrestigeH did I just hear you faint???? [emoji12][emoji12]







Kat.Lee said:


> My guess he did!!! [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji451]







eternallove4bag said:


> Do we need to send medics to his home[emoji51][emoji51]







Moirai said:


> Beautiful, eternal! Love this cw and love your Lexie boots! Agree with Kat, will never forget that first post of these boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor PH! Such a trooper to tolerate us ganging up on him. Beware, PH, more too come




I just had my dinner. Now I need to throw up. What!!!! How can all of you plot against such a cute little boy. [emoji77][emoji77][emoji77][emoji77] Sheesh don't say anymore. The hand-chopping Queen (aka Rami) is not up yet. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji16][emoji51][emoji3]&#129299;[emoji8][emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I just had my dinner. Now I need to throw up. What!!!! How can all of you plot against such a cute little boy. [emoji77][emoji77][emoji77][emoji77] Sheesh don't say anymore. The hand-chopping Queen (aka Rami) is not up yet. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji16][emoji51][emoji3]&#129299;[emoji8][emoji76][emoji7]



Oh you poor thing! But I hate to say this....you know the easiest, most civil solution is to hand over your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] (except the black one) before Rami sets her foot (chopped hand) in!!!! [emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Beautiful, eternal! Love this cw and love your Lexie boots! Agree with Kat, will never forget that first post of these boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor PH! Such a trooper to tolerate us ganging up on him. Beware, PH, more too come



Thank you dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] hehehe can't forget my first attempt at modeling these boots either[emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> It sounds like a new version of "Star War" - "Rodeo War"!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Oh yeah!! That's the perfect headlines for today for sure [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I just had my dinner. Now I need to throw up. What!!!! How can all of you plot against such a cute little boy. [emoji77][emoji77][emoji77][emoji77] Sheesh don't say anymore. The hand-chopping Queen (aka Rami) is not up yet. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji16][emoji51][emoji3]&#129299;[emoji8][emoji76][emoji7]



Hehehe keep your dinner my dear PrestigeH! You need the strength to fight our army [emoji12][emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> Oh you poor thing! But I hate to say this....you know the easiest, most civil solution is to hand over your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] (except the black one) before Rami sets her foot (chopped hand) in!!!! [emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;




I agree with Kat! Ready for the deal then? [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh you poor thing! But I hate to say this....you know the easiest, most civil solution is to hand over your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] (except the black one) before Rami sets her foot (chopped hand) in!!!! [emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;




Ok agree but another possible civil solution is we can get those rodeos from Rami, Atomic, Periogirl, Moirai and Constance and those tons of scarf from Eternallove4bag. We can divide the items and share with the others. What do you think? I think is a brilliant idea. [emoji12][emoji317] By the way have u seen Atomic's chaise lounge? Very comfy. [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> It sounds like a new version of "Star War" - "Rodeo War"!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] hehehe can't forget my first attempt at modeling these boots either[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Oh yeah!! That's the perfect headlines for today for sure [emoji6][emoji6]



Great pick-up, Kat! Must be my subconscious Star Wars fan speaking out, haha.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Great pick-up, Kat! Must be my subconscious Star Wars fan speaking out, haha.




Moirai. Can you be my friend? [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji87]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone. New member to the stable family. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3214342
> 
> View attachment 3214343


B&W, so artistic !
Your pinky new member more suitable to me
! Bring it over~ lol




chkpfbeliever said:


> Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3214425


Cute little ducky and happy Pico!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe keep your dinner my dear PrestigeH! You need the strength to fight our army [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Kat! Ready for the deal then? [emoji3][emoji3]




Ok Eternallove before u deal, let's try this. Focus on a point in front of u. Count 123 and close your eyes. You will hear a voice telling u that he will perform a real magic to grow more rodeos out from your GP. Now hand over your GP for the real magic to be performed. Remain your eyes close until....... [emoji87][emoji205][emoji87][emoji205]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh I would get off the ban island for those too!!! Btw did not realize you were staying on the island with us too!!! Meet you for dinner after you come back from a quick visit to H? [emoji3][emoji3] show us all the goodies please [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


I will followup and stay where * PrestigeH * and his family are.. lol


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> B&W, so artistic !
> Your pinky new member more suitable to me
> ! Bring it over~ lol
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little ducky and happy Pico!




Thank you Atomic. Love and peace. [emoji106][emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Just loving the spring shawls... Out to work now with my Lexie boots, H shawl, clic H and my beloved GP[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214601
> View attachment 3214602


&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;no doubt, surely loving it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok Eternallove before u deal, let's try this. Focus on a point in front of u. Count 123 and close your eyes. You will hear a voice telling u that he will perform a real magic to grow more rodeos out from your GP. Now hand over your GP for the real magic to be performed. Remain your eyes close until....... [emoji87][emoji205][emoji87][emoji205]



OMG I can't stop laughing like a maniac now!! Omg!!! You are so funny!!! Thank you for making me laugh so much BUT no I am not falling for your trick mister!!! When I close my eyes all I can see are YOUR rodeos and YOUR new B[emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Ok agree but another possible civil solution is we can get those rodeos from Rami, Atomic, Periogirl, Moirai and Constance and those tons of scarf from Eternallove4bag. We can divide the items and share with the others. What do you think? I think is a brilliant idea. [emoji12][emoji317] By the way have u seen Atomic's chaise lounge? Very comfy. [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]




HAHAHA!!! Look how he is trying to distract us and divide and rule!!! No one fall for this please[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]no doubt, surely loving it!




Thank you my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG I can't stop laughing like a maniac now!! Omg!!! You are so funny!!! Thank you for making me laugh so much BUT no I am not falling for your trick mister!!! When I close my eyes all I can see are YOUR rodeos and YOUR new B[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!!! Look how he is trying to distract us and divide and rule!!! No one fall for this please[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




I am not dividing my dear. I am just offering other possible solutions.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Oops. I think you two need a round of wrestling, just like that new H enamel bracelet launching ad! I'll be the referee! [emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;[emoji108]&#127995;






Kat.Lee said:


> Hurray [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;. To be fair, PrestigeH should keep the king of rodeos - the black one and we will share the rest between eternallove4bag, Rami, atomic, Moirai...(anyone else?). Xmas gifts to us!! Yayyy!!!






eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!!! Sounds like a plan[emoji3][emoji3] PrestigeH did I just hear you faint???? [emoji12][emoji12]






Kat.Lee said:


> My guess he did!!! [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji451]






Kat.Lee said:


> It sounds like a new version of "Star War" - "Rodeo War"!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]





PrestigeH said:


> I just had my dinner. Now I need to throw up. What!!!! How can all of you plot against such a cute little boy. [emoji77][emoji77][emoji77][emoji77] Sheesh don't say anymore. The hand-chopping Queen (aka Rami) is not up yet. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji16][emoji51][emoji3]&#129299;[emoji8][emoji76][emoji7]






Kat.Lee said:


> Oh you poor thing! But I hate to say this....you know the easiest, most civil solution is to hand over your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] (except the black one) before Rami sets her foot (chopped hand) in!!!! [emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;



OMG... I'm having such a good laugh with these... you guys are awesome!! &#128537;&#128537;&#128537;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> OMG... I'm having such a good laugh with these... you guys are awesome!! [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]




Thank you and glad u find it awesome so that means we are friends right? [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji77][emoji8][emoji76] Ok look into my eyes and find your answer within. &#128578;&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I am not dividing my dear. I am just offering other possible solutions.




Huh? And the solution is to divide my shawls??? Hello hello everyone eyes to the mission. Mr. Style is totally trying to distract us [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you and glad u find it awesome so that means we are friends right? [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji77][emoji8][emoji76] Ok look into my eyes and find your answer within. &#128578;&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;




Hahahaha! Omg! He is so after your sellier and couch [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ok agree but another possible civil solution is we can get those rodeos from Rami, Atomic, Periogirl, Moirai and Constance and those tons of scarf from Eternallove4bag. We can divide the items and share with the others. What do you think? I think is a brilliant idea. [emoji12][emoji317] By the way have u seen Atomic's chaise lounge? Very comfy. [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]







Moirai said:


> Great pick-up, Kat! Must be my subconscious Star Wars fan speaking out, haha.






PrestigeH said:


> Ok Eternallove before u deal, let's try this. Focus on a point in front of u. Count 123 and close your eyes. You will hear a voice telling u that he will perform a real magic to grow more rodeos out from your GP. Now hand over your GP for the real magic to be performed. Remain your eyes close until....... [emoji87][emoji205][emoji87][emoji205]


* PrestigeH* is trying to play tricks to distract us again!
* Moirai*, use your jedi force powers against him! I can be your little soldier and support you! Lol...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> * PrestigeH* is trying to play tricks to distract us again!
> * Moirai*, use your jedi force powers against him! I can be your little soldier and support you! Lol...




No distraction. By the way atomic, how are you? We miss u. [emoji87]&#128578;[emoji76]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you and glad u find it awesome so that means we are friends right? [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji77][emoji8][emoji76] Ok look into my eyes and find your answer within. &#128578;&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;



Haha, friend with benefits! Lol... show us your rodeosss and Contour, malimarihome~ &#128520;&#128520;&#128520;



eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha! Omg! He is so after your sellier and couch [emoji23][emoji23]


Sob sob... I regreted to show my couch... you better be careful he go after your aquarium, lol..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone here.
> View attachment 3212735



Love your RH B! So we don't get spanked 



atomic110 said:


> * PrestigeH* is trying to play tricks to distract us again!
> * Moirai*, use your jedi force powers against him! I can be your little soldier and support you! Lol...





PrestigeH said:


> Moirai. Can you be my friend? [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji87]



Why do I get the feeling this is a trick question? Of course, I'm your friend. Once you hand over the rodeos, hahaha! You are sweet, and I am your biggest fan and friend! :kiss:

Atomic, hahaha! Love it!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> No distraction. By the way atomic, how are you? We miss u. [emoji87]&#128578;[emoji76]


You miss me or my couch ? Haha... 
Joke aside, it's so sweet of  you all... I am abit distracted with works, and all beautiful goodies, outfits here.. lol...
Today I do 'act' with one of my love here... scarf aka necklace in action! Keke...


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love your RH B! So we don't get spanked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling this is a trick question? Of course, I'm your friend. Once you hand over the rodeos, hahaha! You are sweet, and I am your biggest fan and friend! :kiss:
> 
> Atomic, hahaha! Love it!




Thank you Moirai. No trick question. I am sincere and yes thank u for being my friend. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> You miss me or my couch ? Haha...
> Joke aside, it's so sweet of  you all... I am abit distracted with works, and all beautiful goodies, outfits here.. lol...
> Today I do 'act' with one of my love here... scarf aka necklace in action! Keke...




You see I am right. U look so gorgeous even without the rodeo and sofa. [emoji8][emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Moirai. No trick question. I am sincere and yes thank u for being my friend. [emoji3]



Thank you, too, my dear friend :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> You see I am right. U look so gorgeous even without the rodeo and sofa. [emoji8][emoji76][emoji7]


Hahaha, you really sweet talk but it work! Lol... making me so happy&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; see, I can be contented easily


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> You miss me or my couch ? Haha...
> Joke aside, it's so sweet of  you all... I am abit distracted with works, and all beautiful goodies, outfits here.. lol...
> Today I do 'act' with one of my love here... scarf aka necklace in action! Keke...



Gorgeous colors on you, atomic! Love the way you are wearing it.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha, you really sweet talk but it work! Lol... making me so happy[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] see, I can be contented easily




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] Hands up. [emoji119]&#127995; Don't move. Surrender your treasures and sofa. [emoji379][emoji379]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> You miss me or my couch ? Haha...
> Joke aside, it's so sweet of  you all... I am abit distracted with works, and all beautiful goodies, outfits here.. lol...
> Today I do 'act' with one of my love here... scarf aka necklace in action! Keke...




Omg! My friend you look STUNNING and beautiful!!! I just love your smile [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Love the way you have tied your scarf! Super chic!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, friend with benefits! Lol... show us your rodeosss and Contour, malimarihome~ [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]
> 
> 
> Sob sob... I regreted to show my couch... you better be careful he go after your aquarium, lol..



Lol!!! I don't think he will go after the aquarium! Too much work involved. Even if he does take it he will be begging me take it back after it makes him his slave driver [emoji12][emoji12]



Moirai said:


> Love your RH B! So we don't get spanked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling this is a trick question? Of course, I'm your friend. Once you hand over the rodeos, hahaha! You are sweet, and I am your biggest fan and friend! :kiss:
> 
> Atomic, hahaha! Love it!



Hahaha!! Good for you Moirai! See what he does and how he tries to break our army[emoji23][emoji23]



atomic110 said:


> Hahaha, you really sweet talk but it work! Lol... making me so happy[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] see, I can be contented easily




Watch out dear atomic110! He has something up his sleeve[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] Hands up. [emoji119]&#127995; Don't move. Surrender your treasures and sofa. [emoji379][emoji379]







eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! I don't think he will go after the aquarium! Too much work involved. Even if he does take it he will be begging me take it back after it makes him his slave driver [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> Hahaha!! Good for you Moirai! See what he does and how he tries to break our army[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Watch out dear atomic110! He has something up his sleeve[emoji33][emoji33]


Help! *eternallove4bag, Moirai, Kat...*, help me! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
*eternallove4bag*, you really know *PrestigeH* better! Lol


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous colors on you, atomic! Love the way you are wearing it.






eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! My friend you look STUNNING and beautiful!!! I just love your smile [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Love the way you have tied your scarf! Super chic!!


Thank you *eternallove4bag, Moirai*! Learn this trick from MaiTai &#128518;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] Hands up. [emoji119]&#127995; Don't move. Surrender your treasures and sofa. [emoji379][emoji379]



Hello? You cant just intimidate one of our generals in the army [emoji12][emoji12]



atomic110 said:


> Help! *eternallove4bag, Moirai, Kat...*, help me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> *eternallove4bag*, you really know *PrestigeH* better! Lol



Don't give up my friend! We won't let him intimate you into giving up your K or couch [emoji23]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Just loving the spring shawls... Out to work now with my Lexie boots, H shawl, clic H and my beloved GP[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214601
> View attachment 3214602



Absolutely adorable!!  Love your vibe here


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3214425



Fun and cosy!  Cute Pico!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Absolutely adorable!!  Love your vibe here




Thank you so much dear weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone. New member to the stable family. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3214342
> 
> View attachment 3214343



PrestigeH - How do you get so lucky with that Pink Sakura Rodeo ?? I need to start getting up at 6:00am in my time zone and stalk the H.com site more.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much everyone.



*megt* - Missed your action shots too. Everyone is so busy and where did the time go ? It is only 2 weeks before end of the year !!

But I always find TPF a place that I want to stop by for a relaxing and fun time. Can't wait to see the belt.  When I was in the store this weekend, the SA showed me and I was embarrassed to try on since I adjusted it several times and it won't fit !! Not sure if it was my sweater or what but I think it is a beautiful and simple design.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Just loving the spring shawls... Out to work now with my Lexie boots, H shawl, clic H and my beloved GP[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214601
> View attachment 3214602



Yeeeeyyyy! Looking hot dear friend &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone. New member to the stable family. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3214342
> 
> View attachment 3214343



Great pic as always! Very pretty summery horsy &#128148;


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Dira919 & Moirai &#127876;&#128149;



Dira919 said:


> That bag!!!





Moirai said:


> Love your outfit, Kat! Gorgeous dress! Is it Chanel? You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this outfit too! Beautiful jacket and B! Perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Lindy, beautiful color and lining. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## megt10

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh meh!  I think I'd like to open up your closet this Christmas instead of presents!  What gems!  Thanks for sharing


Thank you so much. 


Bobmops said:


> Love both outfits &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;,
> Toolbox is so cute!


Thanks.


dinabobina said:


> Absolutely love your H bags! I was wondering if your Colvert B is in togo or epsom?


Thank you. My Colvert is Epsom. I absolutely love the color.


----------



## megt10

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful Meg. I love your H collection! [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


Thank you. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Are you serious weibandy! 20 years young! You must really take good care of your things! Hope I can maintain my shawls like this even 10 years down the line! Beautiful colors and the bracelet looks so pretty too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree Hermes Only!! FP is one of favorite H shawls too! So vibrant and gorgeous! Look at you!! You are totally ROCKING this look!!! Amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> The Herbag looks wonderful dooneybaby and what a beautiful scarf[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! My friend this looks beautiful!!! You have such style! I can totally imagine you using this beautiful pen[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg you are back with your fabulous action shots! You look gorgeous my dear and just loving your B and toolbox not to mention totally eyeing and drooling over your arm candies and shawl[emoji7][emoji7]


You are so very kind. Thank you. I hope to post more when life calms down. Though I am lurking .


PrestigeH said:


> Have a great day to everyone. New member to the stable family. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3214342
> 
> View attachment 3214343



Seriously? How is it my SA can't seem to find any rodeos? Oh I know why, they are all being sent to you.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u Kat. Yes many rodeo fairies to all of u looking for rodeos. Try the app Photo Grid. Quite a fun app. [emoji3]



I just found that app too. I love it. I want to do a bag collage.


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> Out having a late dinner tonight. Brought Feu Pico to work and loving the light weight. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3214425



I love that bag. Such a great color. Love the duck too.


----------



## megt10

Hermes Only said:


> You always look Elegant...my lady!
> 
> Love it!!
> 
> I LOVE your H accessories.. and you wear it well Darling.


You are very kind, thank you for your nice comments.


Moirai said:


> Definitely makes writing a lot more pleasurable. Love this H color.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! Good to see you back, meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool with the lock. You are very creative.
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your outfits, Kat! This one is perfect with the leather pants. Happy Tuesday to you!



Thank you so much. With so many fabulous people posting  I am surprised anyone noticed.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> I vote for Feu. It's another H chameleon colour, looks different under different lighting! But it also depends on the majority of your wardrobe colour! Not sure if this helps. [emoji4][emoji16]


+1 love Feu.


eternallove4bag said:


> Just loving the spring shawls... Out to work now with my Lexie boots, H shawl, clic H and my beloved GP[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214601
> View attachment 3214602



You look fabulous love everything. The shawl is stunning. Which one is it? This isn't the only thread I need to catch up on.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Thank you my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8] once you hand me over your H goodies we start 'sharing' [emoji3][emoji3]... After H shawls my entire wardrobe changed and  hence different colors everyday [emoji6]


I am always on the lookout for solid color clothes and have made an effort to buy more. Unfortunately, like with shawls, I am drawn to interesting patterns. Good thing I don't mind mixing them.


atomic110 said:


> You miss me or my couch ? Haha...
> Joke aside, it's so sweet of  you all... I am abit distracted with works, and all beautiful goodies, outfits here.. lol...
> Today I do 'act' with one of my love here... scarf aka necklace in action! Keke...



I love it. So totally perfect.


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> *megt* - Missed your action shots too. Everyone is so busy and where did the time go ? It is only 2 weeks before end of the year !!
> 
> But I always find TPF a place that I want to stop by for a relaxing and fun time. Can't wait to see the belt.  When I was in the store this weekend, the SA showed me and I was embarrassed to try on since I adjusted it several times and it won't fit !! Not sure if it was my sweater or what but I think it is a beautiful and simple design.



Aww, thank you. I am sure it was your sweater. I'm wearing my RC belt today for the first time. I will try and get a picture. I'm wearing it over a bulky sweater and had to really adjust it a lot.


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> You are very kind, thank you for your nice comments.
> 
> Thank you so much. With so many fabulous people posting  I am surprised anyone noticed.



Of course we noticed. We miss your fabulous outfits and beautiful smile. Wishing you happier times ahead.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Yeeeeyyyy! Looking hot dear friend [emoji174][emoji174]



Thank you my dear sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]



megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so very kind. Thank you. I hope to post more when life calms down. Though I am lurking .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? How is it my SA can't seem to find any rodeos? Oh I know why, they are all being sent to you.



Hahaha! Rightly said Meg! Ditto here! We can't seem to find any rodeos because dear PrestigeH is grabbing all of them [emoji23][emoji23]




megt10 said:


> +1 love Feu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous love everything. The shawl is stunning. Which one is it? This isn't the only thread I need to catch up on.



Thank you so much dear Meg [emoji8][emoji8] this is spring 2016 Au Pays Des! You shawl collection btw is enviable[emoji7][emoji7] I know how busy this time of the year gets for everyone. Post action shots soon please!



megt10 said:


> I am always on the lookout for solid color clothes and have made an effort to buy more. Unfortunately, like with shawls, I am drawn to interesting patterns. Good thing I don't mind mixing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. So totally perfect.




Oh Meg I wish I had half your style! You can pull off patterns so beautifully! Huge fan [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Seriously? How is it my SA can't seem to find any rodeos? Oh I know why, they are all being sent to you.





PrestigeH said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] Hands up. [emoji119]&#127995;Don't move. Surrender your treasures and sofa. [emoji379][emoji379]





eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! I don't think he will go after the aquarium! Too much work involved. Even if he does take it he will be begging me take it back after it makes him his slave driver [emoji12][emoji12]
> Hahaha!! Good for you Moirai! See what he does and how he tries to break our army[emoji23][emoji23]
> Watch out dear atomic110! He has something up his sleeve[emoji33][emoji33]





atomic110 said:


> Help! *eternallove4bag, Moirai, Kat...*, help me! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;*eternallove4bag*, you really know *PrestigeH* better! Lol





Kat.Lee said:


> Hurray [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;. To be fair,
> PrestigeH should keep the king of rodeos - the black one and we will share the rest between eternallove4bag, Rami, atomic, Moirai...(anyone else?). Xmas gifts to us!! Yayyy!!!



Meg, you are too funny! Haha, PrestigeH never gets a break!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Rightly said Meg! Ditto here! We can't seem to find any rodeos because dear PrestigeH is grabbing all of them [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear Meg [emoji8][emoji8] this is spring 2016 Au Pays Des! You shawl collection btw is enviable[emoji7][emoji7] I know how busy this time of the year gets for everyone. Post action shots soon please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg I wish I had half your style! You can pull off patterns so beautifully! Huge fan [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you. What is the cw please ? Would love to be your twin! I don't have a lot of choice in mixing patterns since most of my clothes have some kind of a pattern. At least if I want to wear my shawls.


Moirai said:


> Meg, you are too funny! Haha, PrestigeH never gets a break!


He gets a break when the stranglehold of rodeos is lifted.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you. What is the cw please ? Would love to be your twin! I don't have a lot of choice in mixing patterns since most of my clothes have some kind of a pattern. At least if I want to wear my shawls.
> 
> 
> 
> He gets a break when the stranglehold of rodeos is lifted.




Hehehe! Totally true! Poor PrestigeH [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] 

The CW is 13 [emoji173]&#65039; it would be a total honor to be your twin dear meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here are the details


----------



## Bobmops

My dearest galop are busy every day ) my dreaming of a Salzburg outfit &#128148;&#128591;&#127995; with gallops and enamel.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> My dearest galop are busy every day ) my dreaming of a Salzburg outfit [emoji174][emoji120]&#127995; with gallops and enamel.




Oooooh look at you my friend!!! I am a huge fan of your enamel collection!!! This one is on my list too! Love your gorgeous top... And did I say looking totally sexy dear Bopmops [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! Totally true! Poor PrestigeH [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> The CW is 13 [emoji173]&#65039; it would be a total honor to be your twin dear meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the details


Thank you so much. This is the one I want. Taking a screen shot and sending it to my dear soon to be overworked SA.


Bobmops said:


> My dearest galop are busy every day ) my dreaming of a Salzburg outfit &#128148;&#128591;&#127995; with gallops and enamel.



Wow, just stunning.


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite color... Purple[emoji171][emoji171] out with my bouquet sellier and matching clic H today [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212577
> View attachment 3212578



I had to come back to this pic, you look stunning! I really am loving this look!


----------



## megt10

Just got home and as requested the picture of the Kelly belt making her debut today along with Gris T and Misha.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh look at you my friend!!! I am a huge fan of your enamel collection!!! This one is on my list too! Love your gorgeous top... And did I say looking totally sexy dear Bopmops [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Thank you my generous friend &#128525;I feel dreamy and tired , not so sexy )))


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Just got home and as requested the picture of the Kelly belt making her debut today along with Gris T and Misha.



Looks great on you ,dear Meg ! Is Misha got his xmas outfit as well ?)


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> Looks great on you ,dear Meg ! Is Misha got his xmas outfit as well ?)



He has a whole sweater collection. He gets cold easily. He loves his clothes just like his mom. It is actually in the 50's here today and for SoCal that is cool. I was wearing a jacket and scarf as well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. This is the one I want. Taking a screen shot and sending it to my dear soon to be overworked SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just stunning.



Yay! Can't wait to see how you tie the shawl meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Just got home and as requested the picture of the Kelly belt making her debut today along with Gris T and Misha.



Your pictures put a smile on my face meg and seeing cutie pie misha is like an icing on top![emoji7][emoji7] love the color of your kelly belt and of course GT is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> He has a whole sweater collection. He gets cold easily. He loves his clothes just like his mom. It is actually in the 50's here today and for SoCal that is cool. I was wearing a jacket and scarf as well.




OMG! How cute is that! Misha having his own sweater collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I remember we used to try and put it on my dog and she would literally tear out the sweater! We had to give up after sometime[emoji23][emoji23]... Misha is really well behaved!


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> He has a whole sweater collection. He gets cold easily. He loves his clothes just like his mom. It is actually in the 50's here today and for SoCal that is cool. I was wearing a jacket and scarf as well.



Same as Louis) well, he is right ! 50 is great weather to wear sweater


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thank you my generous friend [emoji7]I feel dreamy and tired , not so sexy )))




You look beautiful [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> I had to come back to this pic, you look stunning! I really am loving this look!




Thank you so much my dear gorgeous friend [emoji8][emoji8] love to see you on this thread[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see how you tie the shawl meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Your pictures put a smile on my face meg and seeing cutie pie misha is like an icing on top![emoji7][emoji7] love the color of your kelly belt and of course GT is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! How cute is that! Misha having his own sweater collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I remember we used to try and put it on my dog and she would literally tear out the sweater! We had to give up after sometime[emoji23][emoji23]... Misha is really well behaved!



Thank you. Misha actually starts dancing when he sees me pull out a sweater. He gets really happy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you. Misha actually starts dancing when he sees me pull out a sweater. He gets really happy.




Awwww!!! He is really adorable[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Just got home and as requested the picture of the Kelly belt making her debut today along with Gris T and Misha.




What a lovely look Meg. Kelly belt looks gorgeous on you. And of course Misha is always adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> My dearest galop are busy every day ) my dreaming of a Salzburg outfit [emoji174][emoji120]&#127995; with gallops and enamel.




Love this look Bobmops. Your Salzburg outfit reminds me of the Mozart era. So luxurious!!


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> PrestigeH - How do you get so lucky with that Pink Sakura Rodeo ?? I need to start getting up at 6:00am in my time zone and stalk the H.com site more.




Thank u Chkpfbeliever. All you need is a sewing machine. Lol. Kidding. I guess GM is not really a popular size that's why I am lucky. Good luck with H.com. I heard they have rodeos at times but my side here doesn't allow online purchase. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Great pic as always! Very pretty summery horsy [emoji174]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji16][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I just found that app too. I love it. I want to do a bag collage.




Great u found it. Enjoy. Will be waiting for your posts with this app. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u Chkpfbeliever. All you need is a sewing machine. Lol. Kidding. I guess GM is not really a popular size that's why I am lucky. Good luck with H.com. I heard they have rodeos at times but my side here doesn't allow online purchase. [emoji3]




Good morning and NO ABSOLUTELY NOT! I am not sewing any rodeos! I want all of yours [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> My dearest galop are busy every day ) my dreaming of a Salzburg outfit [emoji174][emoji120]&#127995; with gallops and enamel.




U look sexy. Love how u pose for this pic. The outfit, the gallops and the bracelet---- and of course Bobmops----- stunning.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Just got home and as requested the picture of the Kelly belt making her debut today along with Gris T and Misha.




Nice pic Megt. Misha is so adorable. Great belt and B. Need to mention also. Wow wow wow - u have a beautiful green chaise lounge too. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Ok I am coming over now. [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning and NO ABSOLUTELY NOT! I am not sewing any rodeos! I want all of yours [emoji12][emoji12]




Good morning and evening Madame. Ok no sewing. What about paper cutting? &#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening Madame. Ok no sewing. What about paper cutting? &#129299;




Hahaha ABSOLUTELY NOT [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning and NO ABSOLUTELY NOT! I am not sewing any rodeos! I want all of yours [emoji12][emoji12]







PrestigeH said:


> Nice pic Megt. Misha is so adorable. Great belt and B. Need to mention also. Wow wow wow - u have a beautiful green chaise lounge too. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Ok I am coming over now. [emoji7][emoji76]




Good morning to you PrestigeH! You are really into "lounge"! First was atomic's, now Meg's. Mmm I will avoid taking any shots in front of one! 
You have the best H year among any of us!! I guess your store will always think of you first whenever they get a GM rodeo! That's just so.....unfair....oops, I mean lucky you! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you PrestigeH! You are really into "lounge"! First was atomic's, now Meg's. Mmm I will avoid taking any shots in front of one!
> You have the best H year among any of us!! I guess your store will always think of you first whenever they get a GM rodeo! That's just so.....unfair....oops, I mean lucky you! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]




Lol!!! Agree with Kat. What's up with PrestigeH and couches? [emoji23][emoji23] ... And our turn for rodeos never comes because he gets them all [emoji30]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Agree with Kat. What's up with PrestigeH and couches? [emoji23][emoji23] ... And our turn for rodeos never comes because he gets them all [emoji30]




Totally!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you PrestigeH! You are really into "lounge"! First was atomic's, now Meg's. Mmm I will avoid taking any shots in front of one!
> You have the best H year among any of us!! I guess your store will always think of you first whenever they get a GM rodeo! That's just so.....unfair....oops, I mean lucky you! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]




Good morning my best neighbour. U must take shots showing sofas and lounges please. Am waiting patiently. 

Sheesh don't let my store hear what u just said. I don't wanna get ban. &#129299;[emoji51][emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Agree with Kat. What's up with PrestigeH and couches? [emoji23][emoji23] ... And our turn for rodeos never comes because he gets them all [emoji30]




Don't do that. H people maybe watching this thread. I still have many missing members in the stable. &#128578;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji77][emoji7][emoji76][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning my best neighbour. U must take shots showing sofas and lounges please. Am waiting patiently.
> 
> Sheesh don't let my store hear what u just said. I don't wanna get ban. &#129299;[emoji51][emoji8][emoji7]




You are way too sweet to get banned [emoji8][emoji8] I bet you are your SA's favorite! Look how she keeps offering you Victoria, contour B, all the rodeos... Oh my the list goes on[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Don't do that. H people maybe watching this thread. I still have many missing members in the stable. &#128578;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji77][emoji7][emoji76][emoji51]




Omg!!! MORE???? Good god my turn will never come now [emoji30]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! MORE???? Good god my turn will never come now [emoji30]




Remember Kat said is a rodeo wars. So eternallove4bag. Gear up and Get Ready for Battle. Fight for your rodeos, Commander E4Bag. &#128483;&#128483;&#128483;&#128483;&#128483;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! MORE???? Good god my turn will never come now [emoji30]




Mmmm now it really becomes UNFAIR! [emoji33][emoji32][emoji31]! I need to pay a visit to your store with you together!!! If I don't get any, then it proves that your SA really LIKES you a lot!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Remember Kat said is a rodeo wars. So eternallove4bag. Gear up and Get Ready for Battle. Fight for your rodeos, Commander E4Bag. &#128483;&#128483;&#128483;&#128483;&#128483;




Ahhhh "war"!!!! "I don't like confrontation!" Can we just do it in a civil way like I suggested??!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Mmmm now it really becomes UNFAIR! [emoji33][emoji32][emoji31]! I need to pay a visit to your store with you together!!! If I don't get any, then it proves that your SA really LIKES you a lot!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji317]




[emoji31][emoji30] sorry Kat what u just said..... Rece..ption....bad....here.....hel...lo.... (Call dropped) [emoji16][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji30] sorry Kat what u just said..... Rece..ption....bad....here.....hel...lo.... (Call dropped) [emoji16][emoji317]




Lol. 
In order not to get spanking, a quick drawback shot of a friend playing with my Ms UV Constance!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji30] sorry Kat what u just said..... Rece..ption....bad....here.....hel...lo.... (Call dropped) [emoji16][emoji317]



Carry on.....just left you a voice message too!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Remember Kat said is a rodeo wars. So eternallove4bag. Gear up and Get Ready for Battle. Fight for your rodeos, Commander E4Bag. &#128483;&#128483;&#128483;&#128483;&#128483;



It's just called 'wars' but in reality we will slay you with our charm and persuasion skills [emoji3][emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> Mmmm now it really becomes UNFAIR! [emoji33][emoji32][emoji31]! I need to pay a visit to your store with you together!!! If I don't get any, then it proves that your SA really LIKES you a lot!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji317]



Come on over dear Kat. Let's hit the store together! [emoji8][emoji8] you are so sweet!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhh "war"!!!! "I don't like confrontation!" Can we just do it in a civil way like I suggested??!



Ditto! Why fight when we came settle this without bloodshed or rodeoshed??? [emoji51][emoji51]



PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji30] sorry Kat what u just said..... Rece..ption....bad....here.....hel...lo.... (Call dropped) [emoji16][emoji317]




Lol! Really reception is bad! I bet if your SA calls you that your SO is ready for pick up the reception will become stellar again? [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol.
> In order not to get spanking, a quick drawback shot of a friend playing with my Ms UV Constance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215058




Omg!!! Now that's what I call a BEAUTY!!! Love purple!!! Oh Kat! Your bags are TDF[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] Ms C is looking STUNNING[emoji171]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Carry on.....just left you a voice message too!!!




Hehehe! Good for you Kat[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> It's just called 'wars' but in reality we will slay you with our charm and persuasion skills [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Come on over dear Kat. Let's hit the store together! [emoji8][emoji8] you are so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! Why fight when we came settle this without bloodshed or rodeoshed??? [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Really reception is bad! I bet if your SA calls you that your SO is ready for pick up the reception will become stellar again? [emoji3][emoji3]



SO TRUE. You must make sure your reception is steady for the sake of your SO!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Now that's what I call a BEAUTY!!! Love purple!!! Oh Kat! Your bags are TDF[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] Ms C is looking STUNNING[emoji171]




Thank you dear purple girl! Only pull this pic out to save us from spanking! Nothing special really. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji48]


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Just got home and as requested the picture of the Kelly belt making her debut today along with Gris T and Misha.




You, Misha and GT look beautiful Meg!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear purple girl! Only pull this pic out to save us from spanking! Nothing special really. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji48]




Hehe good call! But this C is a true beauty! Just stunning!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe good call! But this C is a true beauty! Just stunning!!!




Thank you so much dear. It truly is a treasure to me! [emoji171] But I love your black C as well. Sometimes I wish I had a black one in GHW, just exactly yours!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear. It truly is a treasure to me! [emoji171] But I love your black C as well. Sometimes I wish I had a black one in GHW, just exactly yours!!!




Awww! Thank you so much Kat. You are so sweet!! I wish we could have a common pool of all things H and we could all borrow and wear them whenever needed [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! Thank you so much Kat. You are so sweet!! I wish we could have a common pool of all things H and we could all borrow and wear them whenever needed [emoji3][emoji3]




Splendid idea!! Can only wish!!! Must include PrestigeH!!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw) enjoys a moment in the sun.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw) enjoys a moment in the sun.




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;colvert


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Splendid idea!! Can only wish!!! Must include PrestigeH!!!!




Oh yes! We definitely need his stash [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw) enjoys a moment in the sun.







Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.




Gorgeous!!! Looks like she had a lot of fun[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;colvert





eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! Looks like she had a lot of fun[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, Pocketbook Pup and Eternallove4bag.  There was lots of good food and spectacular jewelry.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw) enjoys a moment in the sun.







Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.



Beautiful bag. Love it.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol.
> In order not to get spanking, a quick drawback shot of a friend playing with my Ms UV Constance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215058




That's one bag that I will never get bored of. The colour and the leather are TDF. Thank you for saving us. Let's continue. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.




Beautiful bag. Colvert is on my wishlist. Hope u enjoyed ur event. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.




Perfection. Almost Tiffany blue but much better. I sooo miss philly. Have fun!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> My dearest galop are busy every day ) my dreaming of a Salzburg outfit &#128148;&#128591;&#127995; with gallops and enamel.



Gorgeous! Love the blouse and bracelets.



megt10 said:


> Just got home and as requested the picture of the Kelly belt making her debut today along with Gris T and Misha.



You look lovely and so is your home! Hello Misha!



Kat.Lee said:


> Lol.
> In order not to get spanking, a quick drawback shot of a friend playing with my Ms UV Constance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215058



Stunning C! Lucky friend!



Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.



Your Kelly is beautiful. Looks like a wonderful time.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> What a lovely look Meg. Kelly belt looks gorgeous on you. And of course Misha is always adorable!


Thank you Kat.


PrestigeH said:


> Great u found it. Enjoy. Will be waiting for your posts with this app. [emoji3]


So far I just have animal pictures, lol. Can't wait to try a whole fashion collage, scarves, bags, shoes etc. 


PrestigeH said:


> Nice pic Megt. Misha is so adorable. Great belt and B. Need to mention also. Wow wow wow - u have a beautiful green chaise lounge too. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji317] Ok I am coming over now. [emoji7][emoji76]



Lol. Yeah, it's pretty much the dog and cat chair. Super comfy but you will probably need to share.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol.
> In order not to get spanking, a quick drawback shot of a friend playing with my Ms UV Constance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215058


So beautiful, Kat.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> You, Misha and GT look beautiful Meg!


Thank you. You are very kind.


Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw) enjoys a moment in the sun.


I love this bag and of course the color.


Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.


The chameleon effect of this color never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Love the blouse and bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely and so is your home! Hello Misha!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning C! Lucky friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Kelly is beautiful. Looks like a wonderful time.



Thank you, Moirai. Misha says hello. He is very social.


----------



## susiana

Yesterday night, went out for dinner with B30 vache natural...


----------



## PrestigeH

susiana said:


> Yesterday night, went out for dinner with B30 vache natural...




Happy u are enjoying the B. Such a nice leather. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> I am always on the lookout for solid color clothes and have made an effort to buy more. Unfortunately, like with shawls, I am drawn to interesting patterns. Good thing I don't mind mixing them.
> 
> I love it. So totally perfect.


Thanks for your sweet words *megt10 *! 
Wishing you good health, happiness and success! And many more H goodies too...&#128522;


----------



## weibandy

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.



Just love this photo!  Sounds like a perfect evening


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> My dearest galop are busy every day ) my dreaming of a Salzburg outfit &#128148;&#128591;&#127995; with gallops and enamel.


wow, your galop, your outfit, your style is so spot on! Reminded me of Victoria era and it look so elegant and ladylike at the same time




megt10 said:


> Just got home and as requested the picture of the Kelly belt making her debut today along with Gris T and Misha.


So happy to see you in action with all happy color and happy goodies! Loving it! I'm actually also wearing my Kelly belt today for the first time. But mine is black with GHW, keke
Be careful of taking photo at home, someone is watching... lol..


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> wow, your galop, your outfit, your style is so spot on! Reminded me of Victoria era and it look so elegant and ladylike at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to see you in action with all happy color and happy goodies! Loving it! I'm actually also wearing my Kelly belt today for the first time. But mine is black with GHW, keke
> Be careful of taking photo at home, someone is watching... lol..




[emoji78]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you PrestigeH! You are really into "lounge"! First was atomic's, now Meg's. Mmm I will avoid taking any shots in front of one!
> You have the best H year among any of us!! I guess your store will always think of you first whenever they get a GM rodeo! That's just so.....unfair....oops, I mean lucky you! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]







eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Agree with Kat. What's up with PrestigeH and couches? [emoji23][emoji23] ... And our turn for rodeos never comes because he gets them all [emoji30]






Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhh "war"!!!! "I don't like confrontation!" Can we just do it in a civil way like I suggested??!






PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji30] sorry Kat what u just said..... Rece..ption....bad....here.....hel...lo.... (Call dropped) [emoji16][emoji317]






eternallove4bag said:


> It's just called 'wars' but in reality we will slay you with our charm and persuasion skills [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Come on over dear Kat. Let's hit the store together! [emoji8][emoji8] you are so sweet!
> 
> Ditto! Why fight when we came settle this without bloodshed or rodeoshed??? [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> Lol! Really reception is bad! I bet if your SA calls you that your SO is ready for pick up the reception will become stellar again? [emoji3][emoji3]


Good morning(afternoon?) to all my dearest friends!! It seem like there are already alot of battles happening in this morning, so funny!!! I've pictured how the battlefield will be, lol... to win over *PrestigeH *, just throw him some sofa or couches...  &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol.
> In order not to get spanking, a quick drawback shot of a friend playing with my Ms UV Constance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215058


Good call *Kat *! Haha...
Your Ms UV Constance is really a traffic stopper! Ops, no, a 'war' stopper!
Happy Wednesday!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

I'm the dark force today - all black! Getting prep for the "Star War" (Rodeo War)! Need a lightsaber! Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## atomic110

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw) enjoys a moment in the sun.







Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.


Beautiful~~~ she is beautiful *singing in my head*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm the dark force today - all black! Getting prep for the "Star War" (Rodeo War)! Need a lightsaber! Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215242




Only one word to describe. Stunning!!!! Definitely do not need a lightsaber. U can conquer the world with this look. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

susiana said:


> Yesterday night, went out for dinner with B30 vache natural...


Looking good for dinner! I think I need a B in natural &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful bag. Love it.





PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful bag. Colvert is on my wishlist. Hope u enjoyed ur event. [emoji3]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection. Almost Tiffany blue but much better. I sooo miss philly. Have fun!





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Love the blouse and bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely and so is your home! Hello Misha!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning C! Lucky friend!
> 
> 
> DDS
> 
> Your Kelly is beautiful. Looks like a wonderful time.





megt10 said:


> So beautiful, Kat.
> 
> Thank you. You are very kind.
> 
> I love this bag and of course the color.
> 
> The chameleon effect of this color never ceases to amaze me.





weibandy said:


> Just love this photo!  Sounds like a perfect evening



Thanks, Kat.Lee, PrestigeH, PocketbookPup, Moirai, Megt10 and Weibandy.  It was a lovely evening.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm the dark force today - all black! Getting prep for the "Star War" (Rodeo War)! Need a lightsaber! Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215242


This is super cool! Probably one of the best 'war' suit I ever seen, lol! You can make the enemy forgot about rodeo... hahaha
By the way, Darth Vader is one of my  favorite character in Star war&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> This is super cool! Probably one of the best 'war' suit I ever seen, lol! You can make the enemy forgot about rodeo... hahaha
> By the way, Darth Vader is one of my  favorite character in Star war[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Yes totally agree. Forget about rodeos. [emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Yes totally agree. Forget about rodeos. [emoji16]


Haha, I think * Kat* is meant to make you forget about your rodeosss and hand them in peacefully&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Today's Christmas theme, super merry color&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
Wearing my Kelly belt for the first time, together with my old kelly watch and Pegase Pop scarf


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> My dearest galop are busy every day ) my dreaming of a Salzburg outfit &#128148;&#128591;&#127995; with gallops and enamel.



Great look Bobmops! Love it!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Today's Christmas theme, super merry color[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> Wearing my Kelly belt for the first time, together with my old kelly watch and Pegase Pop scarf




U look fabulous. Stylish and sexy too. [emoji16][emoji3]


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> Today's Christmas theme, super merry color&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;
> Wearing my Kelly belt for the first time, together with my old kelly watch and Pegase Pop scarf



loving the colours, so festive and the kelly belt is very pretty



Kat.Lee said:


> I'm the dark force today - all black! Getting prep for the "Star War" (Rodeo War)! Need a lightsaber! Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215242



another gorgeous look as usual, love the furbug too. they're so cute i always feel happy when i see one!



Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw)  had fun at an event at the downtown Philadelphia Tiffany store this evening.



colvert is also gorgeous indoors 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Billie (32 Colvert Epsom, ghw) enjoys a moment in the sun.



colvert is gorgeous in sunlight



Kat.Lee said:


> Lol.
> In order not to get spanking, a quick drawback shot of a friend playing with my Ms UV Constance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215058



that is a stunning constance



megt10 said:


> Just got home and as requested the picture of the Kelly belt making her debut today along with Gris T and Misha.



what a pretty belt! and misha is so cute



Bobmops said:


> My dearest galop are busy every day ) my dreaming of a Salzburg outfit &#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339; with gallops and enamel.



i love everything in this picture and you have very pretty lips 



atomic110 said:


> You miss me or my couch ? Haha...
> Joke aside, it's so sweet of  you all... I am abit distracted with works, and all beautiful goodies, outfits here.. lol...
> Today I do 'act' with one of my love here... scarf aka necklace in action! Keke...



one of my favourite ways to wear my silks and it looks fabulous on you, very pretty c/w too



eternallove4bag said:


> Just loving the spring shawls... Out to work now with my Lexie boots, H shawl, clic H and my beloved GP[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214601
> View attachment 3214602



love the c/w, it's gorgeous


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm the dark force today - all black! Getting prep for the "Star War" (Rodeo War)! Need a lightsaber! Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215242




As someone else already said, simply stunning [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

atomic110 said:


> Today's Christmas theme, super merry color[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> Wearing my Kelly belt for the first time, together with my old kelly watch and Pegase Pop scarf




Love to see you wearing the Kelly belt, atomic [emoji1] It really gives a nice waistline and a more dressy look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> That's one bag that I will never get bored of. The colour and the leather are TDF. Thank you for saving us. Let's continue. [emoji12]



Thank you PrestigeH. Yes we shall carry on till we succeed!! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Stunning C! Lucky friend!



Thank you dear. 



megt10 said:


> So beautiful, Kat.



Thanks Meg.


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> Yesterday night, went out for dinner with B30 vache natural...



You look lovely, so is your B!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Good morning(afternoon?) to all my dearest friends!! It seem like there are already alot of battles happening in this morning, so funny!!! I've pictured how the battlefield will be, lol... to win over *PrestigeH *, just throw him some sofa or couches...  [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Oh yes. We are a very persistent bunch!! Don't give up or give in easily!! [emoji317][emoji451]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Good call *Kat *! Haha...
> Your Ms UV Constance is really a traffic stopper! Ops, no, a 'war' stopper!
> Happy Wednesday![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Lol atomic. Darth Vader lies within today!! I'm up for the spirit!![emoji2][emoji14]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Only one word to describe. Stunning!!!! Definitely do not need a lightsaber. U can conquer the world with this look. [emoji3]



Awww thank you dear PrestigeH. I might not need a lightsaber bcoz I have super dark force power but I definitely need more rodeos [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206].....FROM YOU!! [emoji16][emoji33][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> This is super cool! Probably one of the best 'war' suit I ever seen, lol! You can make the enemy forgot about rodeo... hahaha
> By the way, Darth Vader is one of my  favorite character in Star war[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you so much dear atomic. I'm afraid I won't be able to forget about rodeos....from PrestigeH!! 



loves said:


> another gorgeous look as usual, love the furbug too. they're so cute i always feel happy when i see one!
> 
> that is a stunning constance




Thank you dear loves. I agree the bag monsters are cute and soft! 


Serva1 said:


> As someone else already said, simply stunning [emoji7]




Thank you for your kind comment Serva1.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Today's Christmas theme, super merry color[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> Wearing my Kelly belt for the first time, together with my old kelly watch and Pegase Pop scarf




Always feel sunny to see your gorgeous smile and of course as usual you look beautiful. Love the Kelly belt. I'm afraid I need to check it out too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Waiting for my DD/DS, killing time with this shot - GHW mixed with RGHW. What do you think?


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Waiting for my DD/DS, killing time with this shot - GHW mixed with RGHW. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215327




Wow killing-time shot can still look so fabulous. See u don't need any rodeo. [emoji16][emoji12][emoji317]&#129299;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Waiting for my DD/DS, killing time with this shot - GHW mixed with RGHW. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215327



You killing not only the time ,but me as well
Love your combo


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look Bobmops. Your Salzburg outfit reminds me of the Mozart era. So luxurious!!



Thank you My dear ! DH throught its too theatrical , over the top , but i like it


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> U look sexy. Love how u pose for this pic. The outfit, the gallops and the bracelet---- and of course Bobmops----- stunning.



Thank you dear PrestigeH


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Love the blouse and bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely and so is your home! Hello Misha!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning C! Lucky friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Kelly is beautiful. Looks like a wonderful time.



You are very kind,Moirai !


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Great look Bobmops! Love it!



Thank you Ari! You inspire me to use My Chanel goodies . They have tendancy to look over the top on me . Unfortunately, i dont possess same grace as you


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> wow, your galop, your outfit, your style is so spot on! Reminded me of Victoria era and it look so elegant and ladylike at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to see you in action with all happy color and happy goodies! Loving it! I'm actually also wearing my Kelly belt today for the first time. But mine is black with GHW, keke
> Be careful of taking photo at home, someone is watching... lol..



Thank you Atomic110, I always enjoy seeing your outfits


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm the dark force today - all black! Getting prep for the "Star War" (Rodeo War)! Need a lightsaber! Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215242



Love all black look  very chic


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> loving the colours, so festive and the kelly belt is very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> another gorgeous look as usual, love the furbug too. they're so cute i always feel happy when i see one!
> 
> 
> 
> colvert is also gorgeous indoors
> 
> 
> 
> colvert is gorgeous ino:
> that is a stunning constance
> 
> 
> 
> what a pretty belt! and misha is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> i love everything in this picture and you have very pretty lips
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favourite ways to wear my silks and it looks fabulous on you, very pretty c/w too
> 
> 
> 
> love the c/w, it's gorgeous



Thank you dear Loves for sweet compliment


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow killing-time shot can still look so fabulous. See u don't need any rodeo. [emoji16][emoji12][emoji317]&#129299;



Thank you PrestigeH. No no no. I still DO NEED rodeos no matter in action mode or waiting mode! [emoji206][emoji317][emoji206][emoji317]



Bobmops said:


> You killing not only the time ,but me as well
> 
> Love your combo



Thank you Bobmops. 



Bobmops said:


> Thank you My dear ! DH throught its too theatrical , over the top , but i like it



I love it too. Fun to be theatrical once in a while. 



Bobmops said:


> Love all black look  very chic



Thank you. I love the dark force! [emoji317]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> U look fabulous. Stylish and sexy too. [emoji16][emoji3]


Haha, can be merrier if I got your B contour RH &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; thanks in advance! Lol




loves said:


> loving the colours, so festive and the kelly belt is very pretty
> 
> one of my favourite ways to wear my silks and it looks fabulous on you, very pretty c/w too


Thank you *loves*, you always give such a sweet comments




Serva1 said:


> Love to see you wearing the Kelly belt, atomic [emoji1] It really gives a nice waistline and a more dressy look.


Thanks * Serva1*! Yes, I definitely need it to help improve my body proportion



Kat.Lee said:


> Always feel sunny to see your gorgeous smile and of course as usual you look beautiful. Love the Kelly belt. I'm afraid I need to check it out too!


Likewise, seeing your action shots are booster to me too! Yes, I'm in love  with it and I might get another one soon ! Lol...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Waiting for my DD/DS, killing time with this shot - GHW mixed with RGHW. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215327


I think your all black "war" suit + all these "weapons" will kill all of us! &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Atomic110, I always enjoy seeing your outfits


Same here, I am eyeing at you all the time &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you PrestigeH. No no no. I still DO NEED rodeos no matter in action mode or waiting mode! [emoji206][emoji317][emoji206][emoji317]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bobmops.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it too. Fun to be theatrical once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I love the dark force! [emoji317]




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, can be merrier if I got your B contour RH [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] thanks in advance! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *loves*, you always give such a sweet comments
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks * Serva1*! Yes, I definitely need it to help improve my body proportion
> 
> 
> Likewise, seeing your action shots are booster to me too! Yes, I'm in love  with it and I might get another one soon ! Lol...




[emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm the dark force today - all black! Getting prep for the "Star War" (Rodeo War)! Need a lightsaber! Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215242



This may be the best 'star war' picture I have seen!!! Your style is so chic and fabulous dear Kat!!! Love the coat and the matching boots!!! Always POINT ON! ALWAYS STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Today's Christmas theme, super merry color[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> Wearing my Kelly belt for the first time, together with my old kelly watch and Pegase Pop scarf



Aaaah!!! Look at you my sweet friend with the most fabulous smile!!! Love your outfit and the jelly belt looks PERFECT on you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! Such a cute outfit! BEAUTIFUL[emoji7][emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> Waiting for my DD/DS, killing time with this shot - GHW mixed with RGHW. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215327




Omg!!! What a fabulous shot!!! Since you started the trend of mixing RG and YG I am so obsessed with it!!! Great idea and my god look at your STUNNING arm candy here!!! You are waiting in amazing style my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh yes. We are a very persistent bunch!! Don't give up or give in easily!! [emoji317][emoji451]


Thanks for your courage, we can do it !&#128170;&#128170;&#128170;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Awww thank you dear PrestigeH. I might not need a lightsaber bcoz I have super dark force power but I definitely need more rodeos [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206].....FROM YOU!! [emoji16][emoji33][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear atomic. I'm afraid I won't be able to forget about rodeos....from PrestigeH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear loves. I agree the bag monsters are cute and soft!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind comment Serva1.




Aha the rodeo war still continues [emoji3][emoji3] May the force be with us [emoji6][emoji6].... Good morning my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> loving the colours, so festive and the kelly belt is very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> another gorgeous look as usual, love the furbug too. they're so cute i always feel happy when i see one!
> 
> 
> 
> colvert is also gorgeous indoors
> 
> 
> 
> colvert is gorgeous in sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> that is a stunning constance
> 
> 
> 
> what a pretty belt! and misha is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> i love everything in this picture and you have very pretty lips
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favourite ways to wear my silks and it looks fabulous on you, very pretty c/w too
> 
> 
> 
> love the c/w, it's gorgeous




Thank you so much dear loves [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Aha the rodeo war still continues [emoji3][emoji3] May the force be with us [emoji6][emoji6].... Good morning my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh my goodness she is awake. [emoji16]&#129299; Good morning beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

susiana said:


> Yesterday night, went out for dinner with B30 vache natural...




You look so pretty susiana and I love your gorgeous B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my goodness she is awake. [emoji16]&#129299; Good morning beautiful.




Lol!! Good morning my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaaah!!! Look at you my sweet friend with the most fabulous smile!!! Love your outfit and the jelly belt looks PERFECT on you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! Such a cute outfit! BEAUTIFUL[emoji7][emoji7]


Good morning my dear  eternallove4bag~ thanks for your lovely compliment


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Good morning my dear  eternallove4bag~ thanks for your lovely compliment




Good morning my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

susiana said:


> Yesterday night, went out for dinner with B30 vache natural...



You are beautiful with your lovely B! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm the dark force today - all black! Getting prep for the "Star War" (Rodeo War)! Need a lightsaber! Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215242



Gorgeous, Kat! Perfect outfit for Rodeo War/Star Wars! I love this B!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Today's Christmas theme, super merry color&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> Wearing my Kelly belt for the first time, together with my old kelly watch and Pegase Pop scarf



You are so pretty here! Love the Kelly belt. I think I need one now.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Waiting for my DD/DS, killing time with this shot - GHW mixed with RGHW. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215327



Absolutely love them! You have lovely hands too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Black B with Christmas street decorations. Sorry for bad lighting.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> This may be the best 'star war' picture I have seen!!! Your style is so chic and fabulous dear Kat!!! Love the coat and the matching boots!!! Always POINT ON! ALWAYS STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> Omg!!! What a fabulous shot!!! Since you started the trend of mixing RG and YG I am so obsessed with it!!! Great idea and my god look at your STUNNING arm candy here!!! You are waiting in amazing style my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]



Good morning to you dearest friend. Thank you so much for your kind words. Mix and match is the new fun! [emoji8][emoji2]



atomic110 said:


> Thanks for your courage, we can do it ![emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]



[emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;



Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, Kat! Perfect outfit for Rodeo War/Star Wars! I love this B!



Thank you Moirai. You are always kind. May the Rodeo/Star Wars be in style from all of us beautiful troopers!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Absolutely love them! You have lovely hands too.




Thank you Moirai. Oh no my hands are too veiny. Not nice. Don't know why this pic looks okay. Just the angle I suppose!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Black B with Christmas street decorations. Sorry for bad lighting.
> View attachment 3215393




Ahhh classy B with the warm deco background. How lovely! No Rodeo?? Afraid of us to see them? Don't hide them please!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhh classy B with the warm deco background. How lovely! No Rodeo?? Afraid of us to see them? Don't hide them please!!




Kat is night time over here. But over at eternallove is day time. Don't start a war now. [emoji12][emoji317] we attack the enemy only at their night time. Not now not now. [emoji87][emoji28]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Black B with Christmas street decorations. Sorry for bad lighting.
> View attachment 3215393



Cool pic! Looks very Miami Vice.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Black B with Christmas street decorations. Sorry for bad lighting.
> View attachment 3215393




Love this time of the year and now you are making me LOVE it even more dear PrestigeH!!! Love your black B!!! So when are you doing a family picture of all your H bags please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhh classy B with the warm deco background. How lovely! No Rodeo?? Afraid of us to see them? Don't hide them please!!



Hahaha he is so afraid of us now [emoji23][emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Kat is night time over here. But over at eternallove is day time. Don't start a war now. [emoji12][emoji317] we attack the enemy only at their night time. Not now not now. [emoji87][emoji28]



Lol! Poor you! It's ok we will get night goggles for the attack [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Cool pic! Looks very Miami Vice.




Thank you Moirai. I wish I am in Miami. [emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Love this time of the year and now you are making me LOVE it even more dear PrestigeH!!! Love your black B!!! So when are you doing a family picture of all your H bags please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




Thank you eternallove. Cannot do family pic because only got one bag and no rodeo at all. &#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

It's the season to be happy right? So felt like some RED[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Kat is night time over here. But over at eternallove is day time. Don't start a war now. [emoji12][emoji317] we attack the enemy only at their night time. Not now not now. [emoji87][emoji28]



Who's we? Isn't it just you and your band of commando rodeos? Haha! Good evening, PH!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> It's the season to be happy right? So felt like some RED[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215407
> View attachment 3215408




Wow that's a million dollar look u have there. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> It's the season to be happy right? So felt like some RED[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215407
> View attachment 3215408




Oh I saw a sofa behind. That's really nice.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's a million dollar look u have there. [emoji3]



Muuuah! Thank you dear friend [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Oh I saw a sofa behind. That's really nice.




Hahaha! It's an ottoman[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Who's we? Isn't it just you and your band of commando rodeos? Haha! Good evening, PH!




Good evening Moirai. We means me and Kat and you. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> It's the season to be happy right? So felt like some RED[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215407
> View attachment 3215408



The colors on this shawl are just beautiful, and you know how to bring them out with your outfit. Love this pic! Good morning, eternal!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> It's the season to be happy right? So felt like some RED[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215407
> View attachment 3215408




This gorgeous look cheers me up on a crazy windy night over here. RED is perfect for the season my dear! You are absolutely gearing up with the right spirit!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Who's we? Isn't it just you and your band of commando rodeos? Haha! Good evening, PH!



I agree with you Moirai. So glad that you are less busy at work these few days so that we can "see" you on here more! [emoji8]


PrestigeH said:


> Good evening Moirai. We means me and Kat and you. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]




Huh? I thought we are opponents?! Does that mean I am getting your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] as your teammate? Hurray!!! [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I agree with you Moirai. So glad that you are less busy at work these few days so that we can "see" you on here more! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I thought we are opponents?! Does that mean I am getting your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] as your teammate? Hurray!!! [emoji317][emoji317]




Ok u won. Take me to ur arms. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha he is so afraid of us now [emoji23][emoji23]
> Lol! Poor you! It's ok we will get night goggles for the attack [emoji12][emoji12]





PrestigeH said:


> Good evening Moirai. We means me and Kat and you. Lol [emoji12][emoji317]





Kat.Lee said:


> I agree with you Moirai. So glad that you are less busy at work these few days so that we can "see" you on here more! [emoji8]
> 
> Huh? I thought we are opponents?! Does that mean I am getting your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] as your teammate? Hurray!!! [emoji317][emoji317]



PH, await the wrath of eternal. Haha!

Kat, thank you. Nice to have some time to be on here with you wonderful people.


----------



## megt10

susiana said:


> Yesterday night, went out for dinner with B30 vache natural...


Love your outfit and bag.


atomic110 said:


> Thanks for your sweet words *megt10 *!
> Wishing you good health, happiness and success! And many more H goodies too...&#128522;


Thank you. I have an H goodie arriving today.  I just need to make sure someone is home to sign for it.


atomic110 said:


> wow, your galop, your outfit, your style is so spot on! Reminded me of Victoria era and it look so elegant and ladylike at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to see you in action with all happy color and happy goodies! Loving it! I'm actually also wearing my Kelly belt today for the first time. But mine is black with GHW, keke
> Be careful of taking photo at home, someone is watching... lol..


Thank you.


Kat.Lee said:


> I'm the dark force today - all black! Getting prep for the "Star War" (Rodeo War)! Need a lightsaber! Sorry for the blurry pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215242


Gorgeous as always. May the force be with you!


atomic110 said:


> Today's Christmas theme, super merry color&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> Wearing my Kelly belt for the first time, together with my old kelly watch and Pegase Pop scarf


You look so fabulous. I love everything. I am hoping once I start dieting after the new year that I can wear my belts in such a chic way.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> The colors on this shawl are just beautiful, and you know how to bring them out with your outfit. Love this pic! Good morning, eternal!



Thank you so much my dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] a very good morning to you. Just landed at work but want to hang out with you all of course rather than work [emoji9]



Kat.Lee said:


> This gorgeous look cheers me up on a crazy windy night over here. RED is perfect for the season my dear! You are absolutely gearing up with the right spirit!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]



Thank you so much dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8] it was crazy windy here too yesterday but today is all bright and sunny! Amazing weather for December on the east coast! 



Kat.Lee said:


> I agree with you Moirai. So glad that you are less busy at work these few days so that we can "see" you on here more! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I thought we are opponents?! Does that mean I am getting your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] as your teammate? Hurray!!! [emoji317][emoji317]



Oh no please don't leave us Kat!!! You can't go over to dear PH's team! He is the enemy remember? He is the one with ALL the rodeos!!! Don't break the lines [emoji28][emoji28]



Moirai said:


> PH, await the wrath of eternal. Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, thank you. Nice to have some time to be on here with you wonderful people.



And I am back [emoji3][emoji3]... Good god I left for a few minutes and we have Kat going over to the enemy's side? Moirai we need to remind Kat all the great things of staying in our team[emoji6]


----------



## Moirai

Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.


----------



## megt10

loves said:


> loving the colours, so festive and the kelly belt is very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> another gorgeous look as usual, love the furbug too. they're so cute i always feel happy when i see one!
> 
> 
> 
> colvert is also gorgeous indoors
> 
> 
> 
> colvert is gorgeous in sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> that is a stunning constance
> 
> 
> 
> what a pretty belt! and misha is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> i love everything in this picture and you have very pretty lips
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favourite ways to wear my silks and it looks fabulous on you, very pretty c/w too
> 
> 
> 
> love the c/w, it's gorgeous


Thank you.


Kat.Lee said:


> Waiting for my DD/DS, killing time with this shot - GHW mixed with RGHW. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215327


I love it. I mix metals all the time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.




STUNNING!!! Omg!! Moirai you look sexy, hot, chic, stylish, fabulous... Please I need more adjectives!!! In a nutshell you look like BOMBSHELL[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Black B with Christmas street decorations. Sorry for bad lighting.
> View attachment 3215393


Love the picture. Hope you had a good time. 


eternallove4bag said:


> It's the season to be happy right? So felt like some RED[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215407
> View attachment 3215408


Wow, you look great. Love everything.


Moirai said:


> Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.


Just stunning. Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.







eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING!!! Omg!! Moirai you look sexy, hot, chic, stylish, fabulous... Please I need more adjectives!!! In a nutshell you look like BOMBSHELL[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




eternallove4bag just read my mind. Exactly what I think about this look. You totally rock the look Moirai. Always love to see your action shot!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my dear Moirai [emoji8][emoji8] a very good morning to you. Just landed at work but want to hang out with you all of course rather than work [emoji9]
> 
> 
> Oh no please don't leave us Kat!!! You can't go over to dear PH's team! He is the enemy remember? He is the one with ALL the rodeos!!! Don't break the lines [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> And I am back [emoji3][emoji3]... Good god I left for a few minutes and we have Kat going over to the enemy's side? Moirai we need to remind Kat all the great things of staying in our team[emoji6]




No worries. I'm not a quitter! Still on this team with my dark force growing day by day!!!


----------



## Serva1

atomic110 said:


> Thanks * Serva1*! Yes, I definitely need it to help improve my body ...




Actually you don't need it dear atomic [emoji1]but I like how it accentuates the waistline. I tried to get the black ghw combo at FSH but they were temporarely out of stock. Better luck next time but I get to admire yours[emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Love your outfit and bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have an H goodie arriving today.  I just need to make sure someone is home to sign for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always. May the force be with you!
> 
> 
> 
> You look so fabulous. I love everything. I am hoping once I start dieting after the new year that I can wear my belts in such a chic way.




Megt can't wait to see ur new goodie. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.




Wow after seeing this pic.....you are sexy. Moirai don't leave us please..... Come join my team. Stay in the forum forever. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING!!! Omg!! Moirai you look sexy, hot, chic, stylish, fabulous... Please I need more adjectives!!! In a nutshell you look like BOMBSHELL[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;





megt10 said:


> Love the picture. Hope you had a good time.
> Wow, you look great. Love everything.
> Just stunning. Hope you had a good time.





Kat.Lee said:


> eternallove4bag just read my mind. Exactly what I think about this look. You totally rock the look Moirai. Always love to see your action shot!!





PrestigeH said:


> Wow after seeing this pic.....you are sexy. Moirai don't leave us please..... Come join my team. Stay in the forum forever. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you, eternal, meg, Kat, and PrestigeH! You are all so very kind and wonderful! You guys are my inspiration and I am still learning from you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> eternallove4bag just read my mind. Exactly what I think about this look. You totally rock the look Moirai. Always love to see your action shot!!



Doesn't Moira just look STUNNING! I hope that she posts everyday! Moirai I hope you are listening [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



Kat.Lee said:


> No worries. I'm not a quitter! Still on this team with my dark force growing day by day!!!



Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] thank you my queen! 



PrestigeH said:


> Wow after seeing this pic.....you are sexy. Moirai don't leave us please..... Come join my team. Stay in the forum forever. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;




Hahaha!! Stop trying to woo our team members!! [emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Love the picture. Hope you had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you look great. Love everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Just stunning. Hope you had a good time.




Thank you so much dear Meg [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Doesn't Moira just look STUNNING! I hope that she posts everyday! Moirai I hope you are listening [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] thank you my queen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! Stop trying to woo our team members!! [emoji35][emoji35]




Lol not wooing. Am sincere with my words. Look into my eyes. &#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> No worries. I'm not a quitter! Still on this team with my dark force growing day by day!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Doesn't Moira just look STUNNING! I hope that she posts everyday! Moirai I hope you are listening [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] thank you my queen!
> Hahaha!! Stop trying to woo our team members!! [emoji35][emoji35]





PrestigeH said:


> Lol not wooing. Am sincere with my words. Look into my eyes. &#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;



LOL! I love you guys!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> LOL! I love you guys!




I love u too Moirai. [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Lol not wooing. Am sincere with my words. Look into my eyes. &#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;



Hahahaha!! You are just too cute and funny[emoji3][emoji3]



Moirai said:


> LOL! I love you guys!



You are a sweetheart and what style! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> I love u too Moirai. [emoji7][emoji76]




Omg!!! You are totally WOOING[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

My new bracelets in action!!!


Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Freckles1 said:


> My new bracelets in action!!!
> View attachment 3215477
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!




Thanks freckles. Very beautiful pair. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> My new bracelets in action!!!
> View attachment 3215477
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Beautiful and perfect fit!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Freckles1 said:


> My new bracelets in action!!!
> View attachment 3215477
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!




Love this perfect match!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> It's the season to be happy right? So felt like some RED[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215407
> View attachment 3215408



Beautiful reds&#10084;&#65039;Love your Ferrogamo pumps &#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

Freckles1 said:


> My new bracelets in action!!!
> View attachment 3215477
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Great combination &#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.



Looks great ,Moirai &#128525;


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Looks great ,Moirai &#128525;



Thank you, Bobmops! Have a great day!


----------



## Love_Couture

Freckles1 said:


> My new bracelets in action!!!
> View attachment 3215477
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Love them.  They are beautiful together.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.




You look so elegant!!!


----------



## weibandy

Moirai said:


> Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.



Extremely gorgeous!!  You motivate me for my diet!  More scarves, more parties and less holiday food.  You look great!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Black B with Christmas street decorations. Sorry for bad lighting.
> View attachment 3215393



This is fun!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Waiting for my DD/DS, killing time with this shot - GHW mixed with RGHW. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215327



Works beautifully!  I like it.  Thanks for this helpful post!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look so elegant!!!



Thank you for your kind compliment, PbP!


----------



## Moirai

weibandy said:


> Extremely gorgeous!!  You motivate me for my diet!  More scarves, more parties and less holiday food.  You look great!



You are very sweet, weibandy. Thank you! Yes to scarves and parties but too hard to give up delicious food


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful reds[emoji173]&#65039;Love your Ferrogamo pumps [emoji174]




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8] and the bonus is the shoes are super comfortable!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> My new bracelets in action!!!
> View attachment 3215477
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!




So pretty Freckles1[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Thanks ladies!!! Can you believe it's only 9 days until Christmas? Holy cow! I wish H presents for everyone!!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Moirai said:


> Love the colors of FP.  You look terrific in this outfit!


 Thank You for the lovely compliments


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> This is fun!




Thank you Weibandy. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Works beautifully!  I like it.  Thanks for this helpful post!




Thank you weibandy. [emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Black B with Christmas street decorations. Sorry for bad lighting.
> View attachment 3215393


So Christmas feel ~~~&#127775;&#127775;&#127775;always like the street light up with all dazzling deco




eternallove4bag said:


> It's the season to be happy right? So felt like some RED[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215407
> View attachment 3215408


Merry Christmas~ so happy to see  you in action with these happy goodies! Loving  it&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> You are so pretty here! Love the Kelly belt. I think I need one now.





Moirai said:


> Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.


Thank you *Moirai*! I agree with them, you look super hot and sexy, elegant at the same time&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> So Christmas feel ~~~[emoji93][emoji93][emoji93]always like the street light up with all dazzling deco
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas~ so happy to see  you in action with these happy goodies! Loving  it[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Good morning Atomic, Kat, Moirai, Eternallove...... [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I have an H goodie arriving today.  I just need to make sure someone is home to sign for it.


Show us show us... keke




Serva1 said:


> Actually you don't need it dear atomic [emoji1]but I like how it accentuates the waistline. I tried to get the black ghw combo at FSH but they were temporarely out of stock. Better luck next time but I get to admire yours[emoji1]


Thanks again! Hope  you will get it soon and then we  can see  you in action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Freckles1 said:


> My new bracelets in action!!!
> View attachment 3215477
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!


Beautiful pairing! Congrats on your new score!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Atomic, Kat, Moirai, Eternallove...... [emoji3]


Good morning my dear &#128522; 
Did you bring  your &#128052;family to work today? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Good morning my dear [emoji4]
> Did you bring  your [emoji206]family to work today? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Hi hi. &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;[emoji78][emoji75]


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Moirai*! I agree with them, you look super hot and sexy, elegant at the same time&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you, atomic. Your generous comment is much appreciated :kiss:



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Atomic, Kat, Moirai, Eternallove...... [emoji3]



Good morning, PH! Ready for another round of Rodeo War?


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Atomic, Kat, Moirai, Eternallove...... [emoji3]




Good morning PrestigeH. Truce and ready to share your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] with us? Xmas is just around the corner!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] I know you are a super loving person!!! [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Kyokei

My scarf today


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Show us show us... keke
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Hope  you will get it soon and then we  can see  you in action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.


----------



## megt10

A quick shot on.


----------



## megt10

Kyokei said:


> My scarf today
> 
> View attachment 3216029



Love the scarf.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.




Megt- OMG ! This is my dream bracelet &#65281;such beautiful diamonds. Congrats !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kyokei said:


> My scarf today
> 
> View attachment 3216029




I love how you tied it.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.




Ooohh!!! Gorgeous. Don't blame you!


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> Megt- OMG ! This is my dream bracelet &#65281;such beautiful diamonds. Congrats !!!



Thank you so much. I have it in the RG with the 4 small diamonds and love it so much. It's so comfortable to wear, stacks really well and is easy to take on and off. I love the Cartier Love bracelet but could not deal with not being able to take it off nightly.


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ooohh!!! Gorgeous. Don't blame you!



Thank you. We are going now.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> A quick shot on.




Huge congrats Meg. It's stunning!!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Huge congrats Meg. It's stunning!!



Thank you, Kat. I plan on mixing it with my other bracelets.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Kat. I plan on mixing it with my other bracelets.




That's brilliant. They will look stunning together!


----------



## Kyokei

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love how you tied it.



Thank you! I love playing around with knots.



megt10 said:


> Love the scarf.



Thanks!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> My scarf today
> 
> View attachment 3216029




That's a beautiful scarf and very innovative way to tie it!


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> That's a beautiful scarf and very innovative way to tie it!



Thank you as always! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> My scarf today
> 
> View attachment 3216029


Love how you tie it, and the scarf design is  beautiful






megt10 said:


> Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.


Wow... stunning and dazzling! Drooling over your beautiful collection...
I'm sure Misha can understand &#128516;


----------



## atomic110

Bringing Ms.G out for Christmas shopping today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## l.ch.

Oh, gosh! So much beauty in one place brings tears to my eyes! You all look amazing! 
How I wish I could afford a Kelly.... But it will never happen...
I guess it's ok to appreciate great taste and craftsmanship on others, right?


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Bringing Ms.G out for Christmas shopping today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




What a beauty to trout around for Xmas shopping. Enjoy yourself!! [emoji319]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

l.ch. said:


> Oh, gosh! So much beauty in one place brings tears to my eyes! You all look amazing!
> 
> How I wish I could afford a Kelly.... But it will never happen...
> 
> I guess it's ok to appreciate great taste and craftsmanship on others, right?




Absolutely a good spirit to appreciate. Hope your dream bag come your way one day!


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> Love how you tie it, and the scarf design is  beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... stunning and dazzling! Drooling over your beautiful collection...
> I'm sure Misha can understand &#128516;



Thank you so much!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Thank you, atomic. Your generous comment is much appreciated :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, PH! Ready for another round of Rodeo War?




Hi Moirai. No war just love. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning PrestigeH. Truce and ready to share your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] with us? Xmas is just around the corner!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] I know you are a super loving person!!! [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]




Hi Kat. We still got some time before Christmas. Hold your horses. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> My scarf today
> 
> View attachment 3216029




Hi Kyokei. I love this scarf with black coat. Very classy.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.




Megt I looks great on u. U r my best friend now. [emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Bringing Ms.G out for Christmas shopping today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




See ur Ghillies is lovely. Enjoy ur shopping. Don't forget about me when u buy presents. &#129299;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203



Wow! Sable and H. Kat.Lee - perfection. Love the charm and bag combo too. Yipee - Christmas is soon upon us.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Prada_Princess said:


> Wow! Sable and H. Kat.Lee - perfection. Love the charm and bag combo too. Yipee - Christmas is soon upon us.




Thank you Prada_Princess. [emoji8] Yeah the best holiday of the year is approaching!!


----------



## loves

Freckles1 said:


> My new bracelets in action!!!
> View attachment 3215477
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



this is perfection, love it and have a great day too


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203



never get tired of your ootds dear, looking nothing but perfect here


----------



## loves

megt10 said:


> Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.



love this to bits and it looks gorgeous on you, congratulations on the bling!



Kyokei said:


> My scarf today
> 
> View attachment 3216029



so simple and chic


----------



## loves

Moirai said:


> Wore this to a holiday party, silk Casques et Plumets.





eternallove4bag said:


> It's the season to be happy right? So felt like some RED[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215407
> View attachment 3215408


\

both of you look fabulous and yes let's be happy


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> never get tired of your ootds dear, looking nothing but perfect here




Thank you so much loves.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203




Merry Christmas my friend. Enjoy your night and u look fabulous. Love your style always.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203




You look fabulous Kat!


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> \
> both of you look fabulous and yes let's be happy



Thank you, loves!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203



WOW! Gorgeous and glamorous! Your sable is stunning, perfect on you and with your equally stunning B.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Bringing Ms.G out for Christmas shopping today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Ms. G is so pretty. Perfect companion for shopping, and eye candy for shoppers


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> My scarf today
> 
> View attachment 3216029



Love the way you're wearing this scarf. It really showcases the beautiful pattern.


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.



Beautiful, meg! Have always love the design of this bracelet, and the diamonds really elevate it! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> That's brilliant. They will look stunning together!


I think so. I have a rose and white gold happy sport watch to tie them together. 


atomic110 said:


> Love how you tie it, and the scarf design is  beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... stunning and dazzling! Drooling over your beautiful collection...
> I'm sure Misha can understand &#128516;


He finally got his walk so he was ok. Thank you.


atomic110 said:


> Bringing Ms.G out for Christmas shopping today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Oh, I love the G. It is so perfect in this color combination. Have fun shopping.


Kat.Lee said:


> Absolutely a good spirit to appreciate. Hope your dream bag come your way one day!


+1


HGT said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Megt I looks great on u. U r my best friend now. [emoji76][emoji7]


 Great hand over the stable! Thank you btw.


Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203


You look glamourous Kat. Love the VCA watch with the entire outfit.


loves said:


> love this to bits and it looks gorgeous on you, congratulations on the bling!
> 
> 
> 
> so simple and chic


Thank you.


Moirai said:


> Beautiful, meg! Have always love the design of this bracelet, and the diamonds really elevate it! Congrats!


Thank you, Moirai. I was sorry that I didn't spend the extra money on the diamonds for my rg kelly bracelet now I think the two together will look good and not too much.


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Great hand over the stable! Thank you btw.
> 
> You look glamourous Kat. Love the VCA watch with the entire outfit.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you, Moirai. I was sorry that I didn't spend the extra money on the diamonds for my rg kelly bracelet now I think the two together will look good and not too much.



I agree. When worn together, each will have its own uniqueness. Please post a pic when you wear together.


----------



## hockeymama

megt10 said:


> A quick shot on.




Holy moly!!!


----------



## Moirai

l.ch. said:


> Oh, gosh! So much beauty in one place brings tears to my eyes! You all look amazing!
> How I wish I could afford a Kelly.... But it will never happen...
> I guess it's ok to appreciate great taste and craftsmanship on others, right?



Hi I.ch, never say never .  Wish you good fortune in getting your dream bag.


----------



## atomic110

l.ch. said:


> Oh, gosh! So much beauty in one place brings tears to my eyes! You all look amazing!
> How I wish I could afford a Kelly.... But it will never happen...
> I guess it's ok to appreciate great taste and craftsmanship on others, right?


Appreciation is a virtue and soon it will happen to you too !


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203


Yeah~ merry  Christmas to  you too! You look so glamorous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> What a beauty to trout around for Xmas shopping. Enjoy yourself!! [emoji319]





PrestigeH said:


> See ur Ghillies is lovely. Enjoy ur shopping. Don't forget about me when u buy presents. &#129299;





Moirai said:


> Ms. G is so pretty. Perfect companion for shopping, and eye candy for shoppers





megt10 said:


> Oh, I love the G. It is so perfect in this color combination. Have fun shopping.


Thank you *Kat, PrestigeH, Moirai, megt10*! I think I having too much fun with Ms.G and I end up with 5 Orange boxes in less than an hour... lol, this Christmas is too 'dangerous' to me &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Kat, PrestigeH, Moirai, megt10*! I think I having too much fun with Ms.G and I end up with 5 Orange boxes in less than an hour... lol, this Christmas is too 'dangerous' to me &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



OMG! What did you get?


----------



## loves

[emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;vert anis chèvre 25 with my red brocade jacket


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> View attachment 3216342
> 
> [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;vert anis chèvre 25 with my red brocade jacket



The colors are stunning, loves. Beautiful!


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Kat, PrestigeH, Moirai, megt10*! I think I having too much fun with Ms.G and I end up with 5 Orange boxes in less than an hour... lol, this Christmas is too 'dangerous' to me &#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;



oh my goodness, what a haul!



Moirai said:


> The colors are stunning, loves. Beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> So Christmas feel ~~~[emoji93][emoji93][emoji93]always like the street light up with all dazzling deco
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas~ so happy to see  you in action with these happy goodies! Loving  it[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8].... Love this time of the year[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Atomic, Kat, Moirai, Eternallove...... [emoji3]



Good morning my darling friend. No gorgeous shots from you today? [emoji20][emoji20]



atomic110 said:


> Good morning my dear [emoji4]
> Did you bring  your [emoji206]family to work today? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Hehehe! Perfect question full marks... Sorry I am submerged in grading papers so all I can think of is giving marks [emoji51][emoji51]



Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning PrestigeH. Truce and ready to share your [emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] with us? Xmas is just around the corner!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] I know you are a super loving person!!! [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]



Lol! I like your thinking dear Kat.... So ahem PrestigeH what do you think my dear[emoji9][emoji9]



atomic110 said:


> Bringing Ms.G out for Christmas shopping today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Ms G is so BEAUTIFUL I can keep on looking at her all day!! Perfect companion for shopping with my beautiful friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203




Oooooooh... SIGH!SIGH! That sable and your bag and YOU overall are just MAGIC[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji7]... Pre merry Christmas my friend! You look GORGEOUS[emoji173]&#65039; 



atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Kat, PrestigeH, Moirai, megt10*! I think I having too much fun with Ms.G and I end up with 5 Orange boxes in less than an hour... lol, this Christmas is too 'dangerous' to me [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Omg!!! What did you get my dear? OPEN OPEN OPEN please[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; since I just came back yesterday with more shawls [emoji85][emoji85]and the packages look like shawls or scarves...I am thinking shawls or carves&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> I agree. When worn together, each will have its own uniqueness. Please post a pic when you wear together.


I will.


hockeymama said:


> Holy moly!!!


Thank you.


atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Kat, PrestigeH, Moirai, megt10*! I think I having too much fun with Ms.G and I end up with 5 Orange boxes in less than an hour... lol, this Christmas is too 'dangerous' to me &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


Oh my, you are my kind of shopper! I can't wait to see what you got. I am heading to H on Tuesday. I know my SA has a few things put aside for me.


loves said:


> View attachment 3216342
> 
> [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;vert anis chèvre 25 with my red brocade jacket



Gorgeous. I love these together.


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> View attachment 3216342
> 
> [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;vert anis chèvre 25 with my red brocade jacket




You have FABULOUS style loves!!! LOVE everything in this vibrant beautiful picture [emoji7][emoji7] 


loves said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> both of you look fabulous and yes let's be happy




Thank you so much dear loves[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Kat, PrestigeH, Moirai, megt10*! I think I having too much fun with Ms.G and I end up with 5 Orange boxes in less than an hour... lol, this Christmas is too 'dangerous' to me [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




What 5 boxes? Oh thank u very much that you remember to get me a present. Can I choose? Yes? No? &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.



Wow!!! How beautiful is this!!! [emoji7][emoji7]Oh meg this is GORGEOUS!! Don't blame you for waiting for the FedEx guy! This is too precious a delivery to miss! Kisses and hugs to cutie pie misha [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> My scarf today
> 
> View attachment 3216029




Love the way your wear your scarves! You have your own unique style that I absolutely am a fan of my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> What 5 boxes? Oh thank u very much that you remember to get me a present. Can I choose? Yes? No? &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;




Ok can I stand in line too please? Remember we are friends [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> View attachment 3216342
> 
> [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;vert anis chèvre 25 with my red brocade jacket


This is very special color! So beautiful shot!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok can I stand in line too please? Remember we are friends [emoji12][emoji12]




Yes we are friends. Thank u. But no. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes we are friends. Thank u. But no. [emoji12]




Traitor [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> oh my goodness, what a haul!





Moirai said:


> OMG! What did you get?





eternallove4bag said:


> Ms G is so BEAUTIFUL I can keep on looking at her all day!! Perfect companion for shopping with my beautiful friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Omg!!! What did you get my dear? OPEN OPEN OPEN please[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; since I just came back yesterday with more shawls [emoji85][emoji85]and the packages look like shawls or scarves...I am thinking shawls or carves&#129300;&#129300;





megt10 said:


> Oh my, you are my kind of shopper! I can't wait to see what you got. I am heading to H on Tuesday. I know my SA has a few things put aside for me.



Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened &#128517;&#128517;&#128517; 
Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



OMG, they all look stunning. Any chance of a shot of each one opened with the cw and name. I am compiling a list


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Omg! And yay I guessed it right [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]! I don't blame you for picking up these beauties my friend! I was the same way yesterday at my store! Wanted to gather all of them in my arms and just make a run for the door [emoji23][emoji23] Good thing the security guard was there[emoji6][emoji6]....cousins with you on the Au Pays my dear... Omg!!! I am dying over your haul [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] REAMLAND: mod pics please[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> OMG, they all look stunning. Any chance of a shot of each one opened with the cw and name. I am compiling a list




Exactly my thoughts meg!!! I want to savor each of them!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> What 5 boxes? Oh thank u very much that you remember to get me a present. Can I choose? Yes? No? &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;





eternallove4bag said:


> Ok can I stand in line too please? Remember we are friends [emoji12][emoji12]


Hahaha, * Eternallove4bag * has a better collection than mine! Ask from her, lol...
But still no sight of rodeo, sigh&#128559; I wonder where they hide, hummm..


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Wow beautiful. Give me some time to pick my choice. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha, * Eternallove4bag * has a better collection than mine! Ask from her, lol...
> But still no sight of rodeo, sigh[emoji54] I wonder where they hide, hummm..




No my friend you have a gorgeous collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hmmmm regarding the rodeos.. None in my store either... Guess where all are being shipped to[emoji30][emoji30]... You listening or hiding my dear PrestigeH?


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> No my friend you have a gorgeous collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hmmmm regarding the rodeos.. None in my store either... Guess where all are being shipped to[emoji30][emoji30]... You listening or hiding my dear PrestigeH?



We all know where the rodeos are going


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> We all know where the rodeos are going




Right Meg? Seriously none of us are getting any and dear PH gets them almost weekly [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> View attachment 3216342
> 
> [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;vert anis chèvre 25 with my red brocade jacket




Loves. That's one beautiful pic. Such gorgeous colours.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> No my friend you have a gorgeous collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hmmmm regarding the rodeos.. None in my store either... Guess where all are being shipped to[emoji30][emoji30]... You listening or hiding my dear PrestigeH?




Yes I am here. Sorry I just realized I miss out a chunk of posts earlier. All gone. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> We all know where the rodeos are going




Megt I am still staring at your new sparkling bracelet. Ok your armchair too.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Right Meg? Seriously none of us are getting any and dear PH gets them almost weekly [emoji23][emoji23]




I wish it is weekly. Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> OMG, they all look stunning. Any chance of a shot of each one opened with the cw and name. I am compiling a list


Sure, will do it later &#128521;





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! And yay I guessed it right [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]! I don't blame you for picking up these beauties my friend! I was the same way yesterday at my store! Wanted to gather all of them in my arms and just make a run for the door [emoji23][emoji23] Good thing the security guard was there[emoji6][emoji6]....cousins with you on the Au Pays my dear... Omg!!! I am dying over your haul [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] REAMLAND: mod pics please[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


Haha, you are so drama!
I actually the opposite of you, I was 'gluing' on the floor because I can't decide which one to choose and no time to think of others.. luckily the store is closing otherwise I'll stay there forever


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Sure, will do it later [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you are so drama!
> I actually the opposite of you, I was 'gluing' on the floor because I can't decide which one to choose and no time to think of others.. luckily the store is closing otherwise I'll stay there forever




I actually don't mind to stay a night in the store. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Sure, will do it later [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you are so drama!
> I actually the opposite of you, I was 'gluing' on the floor because I can't decide which one to choose and no time to think of others.. luckily the store is closing otherwise I'll stay there forever



Lol!! Oh what H does to us!! All discipline goes out of the window!!!



PrestigeH said:


> I wish it is weekly. Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Hello? Every time I turn around you have a new fabulous one[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I actually don't mind to stay a night in the store. [emoji12][emoji317]




+1[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## heifer

atomic110 said:


> Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;




OMG This is stunning!!! What an amazing purchase - well, it's christmas after all :groucho:


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!! Oh what H does to us!! All discipline goes out of the window!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? Every time I turn around you have a new fabulous one[emoji3][emoji3]




Really? Please turn around now and one hour later. Every hour please turn around. 1 day = 24 hours. Yeahhhhhh [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## heifer

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203




Kat.Lee,

WHAT A PERFECT COMBO = FUR AND BIRKIN


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Really? Please turn around now and one hour later. Every hour please turn around. 1 day = 24 hours. Yeahhhhhh [emoji12][emoji317]




Hahahaha!!! Rolling with laughter [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Megt I am still staring at your new sparkling bracelet. Ok your armchair too.


Thank you.


atomic110 said:


> Sure, will do it later &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you are so drama!
> I actually the opposite of you, I was 'gluing' on the floor because I can't decide which one to choose and no time to think of others.. luckily the store is closing otherwise I'll stay there forever



Fantastic. I am eyeing the one on the far left, red. I have been a bit out of the SS16 loop so not sure of the names of what's coming or the designs. All I know is that my scarf and shawl wardrobe is lacking in red cw's and I see several that I love.


----------



## Kat.Lee

heifer said:


> Kat.Lee,
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT A PERFECT COMBO = FUR AND BIRKIN







eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooooh... SIGH!SIGH! That sable and your bag and YOU overall are just MAGIC[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji7]... Pre merry Christmas my friend! You look GORGEOUS[emoji173]&#65039;







atomic110 said:


> Yeah~ merry  Christmas to  you too! You look so glamorous







megt10 said:


> You look glamourous Kat. Love the VCA watch with the entire outfit.







Moirai said:


> WOW! Gorgeous and glamorous! Your sable is stunning, perfect on you and with your equally stunning B.







HGT said:


> You look fabulous Kat!







PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas my friend. Enjoy your night and u look fabulous. Love your style always.




Thank you everyone for your kind words. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Kat, PrestigeH, Moirai, megt10*! I think I having too much fun with Ms.G and I end up with 5 Orange boxes in less than an hour... lol, this Christmas is too 'dangerous' to me [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]







atomic110 said:


> Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




What a haul in one go!!! That's a great fun to award yourself for Xmas. Actually for anytime of the year!! Huge congrats. Look forward to your mod shots!![emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> View attachment 3216342
> 
> [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;vert anis chèvre 25 with my red brocade jacket



What a heavenly match loves. You have an amazing and beautiful colour collection!


----------



## heifer

Today I'm all about matching my Orange H :rockettes: :rockettes:


----------



## PrestigeH

heifer said:


> Today I'm all about matching my Orange H :rockettes: :rockettes:




Nice and bright. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha, * Eternallove4bag * has a better collection than mine! Ask from her, lol...
> But still no sight of rodeo, sigh[emoji54] I wonder where they hide, hummm..







eternallove4bag said:


> No my friend you have a gorgeous collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hmmmm regarding the rodeos.. None in my store either... Guess where all are being shipped to[emoji30][emoji30]... You listening or hiding my dear PrestigeH?







megt10 said:


> We all know where the rodeos are going







eternallove4bag said:


> Right Meg? Seriously none of us are getting any and dear PH gets them almost weekly [emoji23][emoji23]




We all know where the rodeos went!! 
PrestigeH don't be shy and don't hide them. It's too late!!!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I wish it is weekly. Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]






PrestigeH said:


> I actually don't mind to stay a night in the store. [emoji12][emoji317]






eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!! Oh what H does to us!! All discipline goes out of the window!!!
> 
> Hello? Every time I turn around you have a new fabulous one[emoji3][emoji3]






PrestigeH said:


> Really? Please turn around now and one hour later. Every hour please turn around. 1 day = 24 hours. Yeahhhhhh [emoji12][emoji317]


You both are the best happy combo ! I'm laughing non-stop and imagining you are turning like a merry go round with big size rodeo!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I wish it is weekly. Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




You'll need another ranch at this rate!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> You both are the best happy combo ! I'm laughing non-stop and imagining you are turning like a merry go round with big size rodeo!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




You guys make us happier. Yes eternallove has to turned for me. I need more rodeos. Come on eternal. Turn eternally please. &#129299;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

heifer said:


> Today I'm all about matching my Orange H :rockettes: :rockettes:


Nice matching !


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Sure, will do it later [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you are so drama!
> I actually the opposite of you, I was 'gluing' on the floor because I can't decide which one to choose and no time to think of others.. luckily the store is closing otherwise I'll stay there forever




We should all stay there forever, then lots of H parties. Sounds like in heaven!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You'll need another ranch at this rate!!!




Lol I need a country. &#129299;


----------



## Kat.Lee

heifer said:


> Today I'm all about matching my Orange H :rockettes: :rockettes:



Such a perfect match. They all look gorgeous!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Lol I need a country. &#129299;




Lol. One without Ban Island! [emoji267][emoji732]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> What a haul in one go!!! That's a great fun to award yourself for Xmas. Actually for anytime of the year!! Huge congrats. Look forward to your mod shots!![emoji8]


Thanks Kat! I think I'm overly rewarding myself and my wallet is getting a big hole, lol &#128517;


----------



## atomic110

heifer said:


> OMG This is stunning!!! What an amazing purchase - well, it's christmas after all :groucho:


Thanks! Merry Christmas to you too Heifer!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Thanks Kat! I think I'm overly rewarding myself and my wallet is getting a big hole, lol [emoji28]




Lol. Don't worry. Your wallet will be refilled soon and H can fix the hole for you!! [emoji33][emoji16][emoji2]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Don't worry. Your wallet will be refilled soon and H can fix the hole for you!! [emoji33][emoji16][emoji2]


Haha, maybe is time to buy new wallet as well.. eyeing the compact Bearn but still no stock in my store&#128533; 
OMG.. what have H done to  me&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## eternallove4bag

A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> You guys make us happier. Yes eternallove has to turned for me. I need more rodeos. Come on eternal. Turn eternally please. &#129299;



First my commission please[emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> You'll need another ranch at this rate!!!



Hehehe! He does [emoji3][emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> Haha, maybe is time to buy new wallet as well.. eyeing the compact Bearn but still no stock in my store[emoji53]
> OMG.. what have H done to  me[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Lol!!! Go for it my friend [emoji8][emoji8] and omg! Can I tell you I am eyeing the SAME???


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411




You look so beautiful and elegant. A total package from head to toe. And I always forgot to say...you have beautiful hands!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You look so beautiful and elegant. A total package from head to toe. And I always forgot to say...you have beautiful hands!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]




Awww! You are my style inspiration Kat! Thank you for your super kind words my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411




Very elegant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Very elegant!




Thank you my dear HGT


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411



So beautiful!!  You look amazing!!


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Fantastic. I am eyeing the one on the far left, red. I have been a bit out of the SS16 loop so not sure of the names of what's coming or the designs. All I know is that my scarf and shawl wardrobe is lacking in red cw's and I see several that I love.


Hi megt10, I tried to capture full scarf but it didn't turn up right because my place too dark now. so will try it again in day time and maybe can share it with you over the weekend when I got more time for it, so sorry about it.
As for the red one , the name is Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs... a close up shot for you to preview first


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> First my commission please[emoji12]
> 
> Hehehe! He does [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Lol!!! Go for it my friend [emoji8][emoji8] and omg! Can I tell you I am eyeing the SAME???


Haha, I won't be surprise because likeminded people! Lets see who get lucky first !&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411


Wah, I guess you killed everyone in your party with this look!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; so sexy and elegant at the same time


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> So beautiful!!  You look amazing!!



Thank you so much my dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Haha, I won't be surprise because likeminded people! Lets see who get lucky first ![emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> Lol! We certainly like the same things! My list is so crazy right now as to what I want but sadly every time I go to the store the list is the farthest from my mind! I just end up buying more shawls [emoji16][emoji16].. So let's see when I will ever end up buying that fabulous wallet my friend!!
> 
> Wah, I guess you killed everyone in your party with this look![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so sexy and elegant at the same time




Awww! You are super sweet my friend [emoji8][emoji8] thank you a million times [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411




You look so elegant! Are the shoes miss tack? I so wish they would bring back miss tack.


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Hi megt10, I tried to capture full scarf but it didn't turn up right because my place too dark now. so will try it again in day time and maybe can share it with you over the weekend when I got more time for it, so sorry about it.
> As for the red one , the name is Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs... a close up shot for you to preview first


Thank you so much. I love this one. 


heifer said:


> Today I'm all about matching my Orange H :rockettes: :rockettes:


Gorgeous bag and accessories. 


eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411


You look stunning! Wow. The shawl was perfect.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look so elegant! Are the shoes miss tack? I so wish they would bring back miss tack.



Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you have a sharp eye! Yes these are miss tack. Aren't these the most comfortable heels? I have a tough time wearing any other CL shoes! Wish he would make it in every color instead of taking it away [emoji20]



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning! Wow. The shawl was perfect.




Thank you so much meg! Love the simplicity of this shawl[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you have a sharp eye! Yes these are miss tack. Aren't these the most comfortable heels? I have a tough time wearing any other CL shoes! Wish he would make it in every color instead of taking it away [emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much meg! Love the simplicity of this shawl[emoji173]&#65039;




I hope he brings them back. Block heels are very popular again. I also have simple pumps in an 80 mm heel that I can actually walk in comfortably. But miss tack is awesome. I also just got into roger vivier which are more graceful looking on than they would appear online. I was hoping you were going to say that your shoes were new and miss tack was reissued. Mr louboutin are you listening?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hope he brings them back. Block heels are very popular again. I also have simple pumps in an 80 mm heel that I can actually walk in comfortably. But miss tack is awesome. I also just got into roger vivier which are more graceful looking on than they would appear online. I was hoping you were going to say that your shoes were new and miss tack was reissued. Mr louboutin are you listening?




Haha! I wish these were new and there was a multitude of colors to choose from!!! Maybe one day? We can only hope. I knew it was too good to be true when these came out and ended up grabbing black and grey too! I agree about the simple pumps. I just own one of those and I do find them comfortable! When I see all these beautiful colors coming out I wish they would do it in simple pumps or miss tack[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; oh well maybe from our mouth to his ears[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> My scarf today
> 
> View attachment 3216029



That's unusual knot! Love it &#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203



Can't go wrong with such a classy staff &#128526;&#128526;love the look ,dear Kat !


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Kat, PrestigeH, Moirai, megt10*! I think I having too much fun with Ms.G and I end up with 5 Orange boxes in less than an hour... lol, this Christmas is too 'dangerous' to me &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



That's great action pic !!!


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Great colors ! Such a vitamin shot &#127774;&#127774;


----------



## Bobmops

heifer said:


> Today I'm all about matching my Orange H :rockettes: :rockettes:



Love that orange ! Such a H color &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411



You look fantastic my friend ! Hope you had a great time &#128526;&#128526;&#127864;&#127864;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Just arrived. Poor Misha didn't even get his evening walk because I knew FedEx would arrive the second I left the house.



OMG ! Such a great bracelet &#10084;&#65039;
Hope Misha got rewarded for his patience?)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> You look fantastic my friend ! Hope you had a great time [emoji41][emoji41][emoji483][emoji483]




Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8] it was fun for sure! Was just thinking the next two weeks will be like this and then with the start of the new year it will be all work and no play so got to make the most of it [emoji1]


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> Love how you tie it, and the scarf design is  beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... stunning and dazzling! Drooling over your beautiful collection...
> I'm sure Misha can understand &#128516;



Thank you!



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Kyokei. I love this scarf with black coat. Very classy.



Thank you, PrestigeH!



loves said:


> love this to bits and it looks gorgeous on you, congratulations on the bling!
> 
> 
> 
> so simple and chic



Thanks!



Moirai said:


> Love the way you're wearing this scarf. It really showcases the beautiful pattern.



Thank you, Moirai! I think I will play around with wearing some other scarves like this as well.



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! How beautiful is this!!! [emoji7][emoji7]Oh meg this is GORGEOUS!! Don't blame you for waiting for the FedEx guy! This is too precious a delivery to miss! Kisses and hugs to cutie pie misha [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the way your wear your scarves! You have your own unique style that I absolutely am a fan of my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you! I love your taste in scarves and bags as well!



Bobmops said:


> That's unusual knot! Love it &#128526;



Thanks! I love having fun with knots.


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411



You look amazing!



loves said:


> View attachment 3216342
> 
> [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;vert anis chèvre 25 with my red brocade jacket



Beautiful.



atomic110 said:


> Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Ahhh I love all of these scarves! Totally worth going to ban island for.



Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203



I love the bag and charm but.... your coat!! 
It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MrH

I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## Kyokei

MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683



The best kind of holiday!


----------



## Kyokei

Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.



You really chose a lovely color for your evie Kyokei and paired with that beautiful scarf it's just perfection my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683




Oooooh can't wait to see what's inside those orange boxes MrH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> You look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I love all of these scarves! Totally worth going to ban island for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bag and charm but.... your coat!!
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous.




Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Blue Rain

MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683




Must glue the lids, so you can't open them until Christmas.


----------



## MrH

Blue Rain said:


> Must glue the lids, so you can't open them until Christmas.




[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MrH

eternallove4bag said:


> You really chose a lovely color for your evie Kyokei and paired with that beautiful scarf it's just perfection my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh can't wait to see what's inside those orange boxes MrH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MrH

Kyokei said:


> The best kind of holiday!




[emoji4] indeed


----------



## weibandy

MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683



Oh my!!!  This is ....a dream!!


----------



## weibandy

Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.



Fabulous on you!!  Wow.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.



Evie looks great on you!


----------



## Moirai

MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683



Beautiful ornaments and presents!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411



Oh my, eternal! You are sexy, glamorous and elegant all rolled into one! You are gorgeous! And the shawl is the perfect final touch.


----------



## Moirai

heifer said:


> Today I'm all about matching my Orange H :rockettes: :rockettes:



Beautiful matching combo!


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



So many lovely scarves. I'm looking forward to your mod pics.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411




U look beautiful. [emoji5]&#65039; Hope you enjoyed your party.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683




Great idea. Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.




Lovely combination. [emoji3]


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> OMG ! Such a great bracelet &#10084;&#65039;
> Hope Misha got rewarded for his patience?)


Of course, he was 


MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683


Wow, that is the best tree I have ever seen. 


Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.


Your Evie looks fabulous on you. I love the outfit you are wearing it with.


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> You really chose a lovely color for your evie Kyokei and paired with that beautiful scarf it's just perfection my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh can't wait to see what's inside those orange boxes MrH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks! I was nervous about the color a bit at first but am glad I went with the craie over the poppy orange, as much as I love orange.



weibandy said:


> Fabulous on you!!  Wow.



Thank you!!



Moirai said:


> Evie looks great on you!



Thanks! I wasn't sure how this bag would look on me from pictures online alone but was sold the minute I tried it on.



PrestigeH said:


> Lovely combination. [emoji3]



Thanks!



megt10 said:


> Of course, he was
> 
> Wow, that is the best tree I have ever seen.
> 
> Your Evie looks fabulous on you. I love the outfit you are wearing it with.



Thank you!! I'm very happy with this bag.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Oh my, eternal! You are sexy, glamorous and elegant all rolled into one! You are gorgeous! And the shawl is the perfect final touch.



Thank you my gorgeous friend [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> U look beautiful. [emoji5]&#65039; Hope you enjoyed your party.



Thank you my dear PH and a very good morning to you[emoji4]... Party was fun but I wished I had a stable full of rodeos to come back to.. Which I didn't of course because...[emoji35][emoji35][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Thanks! I was nervous about the color a bit at first but am glad I went with the craie over the poppy orange, as much as I love orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I wasn't sure how this bag would look on me from pictures online alone but was sold the minute I tried it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I'm very happy with this bag.




I think you made a great choice! There's something so chic about Craie [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my gorgeous friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear PH and a very good morning to you[emoji4]... Party was fun but I wished I had a stable full of rodeos to come back to.. Which I didn't of course because...[emoji35][emoji35][emoji3][emoji3]




Good morning/ evening to you. [emoji23][emoji28][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.




Very chic Kyokei.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683




What an awesome Xmas tree. I could stare at it whole day! [emoji319]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

A very good morning to everyone here.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Can't go wrong with such a classy staff [emoji41][emoji41]love the look ,dear Kat !







Kyokei said:


> I love the bag and charm but.... your coat!!
> 
> It's absolutely gorgeous.




Thank you Bobmops, Kyokei.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone here.
> View attachment 3216819




Good morning to you PrestigeH. Love everything. Rodeo is not shy today!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you PrestigeH. Love everything. Rodeo is not shy today!!




Beautiful sunshine for today so no shy no shy. [emoji16]


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> Very chic Kyokei.



Thank you.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203




Can't be more awesome than this. Stunning, as always. Happy holidays! [emoji319]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Can't be more awesome than this. Stunning, as always. Happy holidays! [emoji319]




Thank you so much Love_Couture. Wishing you the same and enjoy [emoji319]!


----------



## Kat.Lee

7 days to Xmas! [emoji319]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone here.
> View attachment 3216819



Fabulous pic! Nice capture of the light on your bag and cool matching rodeo. Have a great morning!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> 7 days to Xmas! [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216977



This is a gorgeous well-composed shot!  Love everything! Have a wonderful day, Kat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> This is a gorgeous well-composed shot!  Love everything! Have a wonderful day, Kat!




Thank you so much dear Moirai. Same to you! [emoji8]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold tonight. Sorry same bag/charm in action. 8 more days to Xmas!! Final countdown!![emoji319][emoji319][emoji319] Pre Merry Xmas wishes to all dear friends here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216203



Ultimat winter outfit Kat! Dashing look!


----------



## ari

loves said:


> View attachment 3216342
> 
> [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;vert anis chèvre 25 with my red brocade jacket



Gorgeous color- so fun !


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Well my dear * loves, Moirai, eternallove4bag, megt10*, I've escaped ban island because my SA tempted me to do so! she know I love scarves and some SS16 design are available for sale now. So that's how it happened &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Since I love all the design, then I 'force' myself to pick one color from each. Luckily one of the design color that I want is left with display, otherwise I'll get half dozen today &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Major congrats! atomic, these are so beautiful! Enjoy them! I also bought some things, need to find time to take pictures and ill post))


----------



## ari

heifer said:


> Today I'm all about matching my Orange H :rockettes: :rockettes:



I can't take my eyes off these, so beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411



This look is so classy Eternal!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Ultimat winter outfit Kat! Dashing look!




Thank you ari. Look forward to seeing your new haul!


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.



Very nice combination- love it!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone here.
> View attachment 3216819



Love the combo of blue and green! Beautiful PrestigeH!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> 7 days to Xmas! [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216977



Yes ! this needs to be offered to H for an add around Xmas!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you ari. Look forward to seeing your new haul!



I have been quite modest yesterday as I did big damage at Chanel))


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Yes ! this needs to be offered to H for an add around Xmas!



Thank you. 



ari said:


> I have been quite modest yesterday as I did big damage at Chanel))



I saw your reveal in Chanel thread. All fabulous pieces you've got of one go!! Love all of them. Happy that we get to see lots of your C mod shots soon.


----------



## Kyokei

ari said:


> Very nice combination- love it!



Thanks, ari!


----------



## dooneybaby

Wearing Promenade a Versailles today.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> 7 days to Xmas! [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216977




U made it. Nice artwork. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Fabulous pic! Nice capture of the light on your bag and cool matching rodeo. Have a great morning!




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Love the combo of blue and green! Beautiful PrestigeH!




Hi Ari. Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing Promenade a Versailles today.




Nice one. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> U made it. Nice artwork. [emoji3]




Thank you. You are the master! I'm your apprentice!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing Promenade a Versailles today.




Lovely CW! Fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> 7 days to Xmas! [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216977




Stunning H pieces!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone here.
> View attachment 3216819



I love your green horsey


----------



## thyme

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing Promenade a Versailles today.



pretty scarf! 



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone here.



great to see bleu de galice maxibox in action with the horse! 



Kat.Lee said:


> 7 days to Xmas!



beautiful pic - love the bracelet and K!! cute horsey too!


----------



## perlerare

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing Promenade a Versailles today.



Beautiful on you


----------



## Trufflebear

I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]




A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Stunning H pieces!



Thank you dear HGT. 



chincac said:


> beautiful pic - love the bracelet and K!! cute horsey too!



Thank you chincac.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....




What a lucky dog!


----------



## dooneybaby

perlerare said:


> Beautiful on you


Thanks.


----------



## Bobmops

Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....


Lovely picture,and I love your liberal approach &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bobmops

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing Promenade a Versailles today.



Wow! So beautiful colors &#128148;


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> I love your green horsey




Thank you Weibandy. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> pretty scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> great to see bleu de galice maxibox in action with the horse!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful pic - love the bracelet and K!! cute horsey too!




Thank you Chincac. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone here.
> View attachment 3216819



Such a tropical colors &#127796;&#127796;


----------



## PrestigeH

Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....




That's cute. Nice doggy. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Such a tropical colors [emoji267][emoji267]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683



Wow! I want tree like that &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.



Beautiful ! Love those neutrals with black outfit &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411



You look stunning!!!!!


----------



## iamyumi

happy holidays everyone! I am so glad I discovered this forum in 2015  cdc ring and Lin SHW clic H


----------



## Kat.Lee

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3217118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy holidays everyone! I am so glad I discovered this forum in 2015  cdc ring and Lin SHW clic H




Beautiful festive shot. Love these. And you have nice hand!!


----------



## EmileH

Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....




I love my dog. But he's not going in my Birkins!


----------



## PrestigeH

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3217118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy holidays everyone! I am so glad I discovered this forum in 2015  cdc ring and Lin SHW clic H




Welcome and nice post. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## iamyumi

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful festive shot. Love these. And you have nice hand!!



Haha thanks Kat this is such a sweet compliment!  I've been admiring your action pictures for a long time! You always look so elegant! 



PrestigeH said:


> Welcome and nice post. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]



Thanks dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning/ evening to you. [emoji23][emoji28][emoji12]



Hahaha now it's morning my side and evening your side [emoji8][emoji8] Good evening my dear! Thanks to Kat and you for jump starting my day with some gorgeous eye candy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone here.
> View attachment 3216819



A very good morning or is it evening to you my dear! What a treat for the eyes!!! Ok honestly is there any fabulous H color bag that you don't have dear PH? I can't think of any either in bags or rodeos!!! Fabulous shot and fabulous eye candy to start my day! Thank you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> 7 days to Xmas! [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216977




Wow!!! Just drooling dear Kat!!! Can your unicorn look any more gorgeous!!! This is just the perfect shade of red[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and the matching clic and that fabulous rodeo!!! Just WOW WOW and WOW my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love the photo grid app thanks to dear PH now[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> This look is so classy Eternal!



Thank you so much dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dira919 said:


> You look stunning!!!!!




Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing Promenade a Versailles today.



This is one classy scarf dear dooneybaby! You chose a beautiful CW [emoji173]&#65039;



Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....



Wow! Lucky dog!! He got the most gorgeous mode of transportation! Super cute [emoji4][emoji4]



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3217118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy holidays everyone! I am so glad I discovered this forum in 2015  cdc ring and Lin SHW clic H




Beautiful iamyumi[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; cousins or twins on the Lin bracelet? Mine is in gold [emoji3]... Love your beautiful cdc ring!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha now it's morning my side and evening your side [emoji8][emoji8] Good evening my dear! Thanks to Kat and you for jump starting my day with some gorgeous eye candy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> A very good morning or is it evening to you my dear! What a treat for the eyes!!! Ok honestly is there any fabulous H color bag that you don't have dear PH? I can't think of any either in bags or rodeos!!! Fabulous shot and fabulous eye candy to start my day! Thank you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Just drooling dear Kat!!! Can your unicorn look any more gorgeous!!! This is just the perfect shade of red[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and the matching clic and that fabulous rodeo!!! Just WOW WOW and WOW my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love the photo grid app thanks to dear PH now[emoji173]&#65039;




Good morning Eternallove. Hope you had a good sleep. Just came out from ban island joining u. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove. Hope you had a good sleep. Just came out from ban island joining u. [emoji12]




Good morning my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Oooooh what did you get? REVEAL REVEAL!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Oooooh what did you get? REVEAL REVEAL!!!




Ermmmm secret. Nothing nothing [emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ermmmm secret. Nothing nothing [emoji317]




Omg! Another rodeo?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Another rodeo?




Ermmm not totally. I got the rodeo maker home. [emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ermmm not totally. I got the rodeo maker home. [emoji7][emoji76]




Hahaha..ok post a picture for us to believe it[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I love this one.


Hi *megt10*, I've posted ss16 scarves photos at SS2016 scarves thread , hope  you like it too &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> That's great action pic !!!





Bobmops said:


> Great colors ! Such a vitamin shot &#127774;&#127774;


Thank you *Bobmops*! 




Kyokei said:


> Ahhh I love all of these scarves! Totally worth going to ban island for.


Haha, true true


----------



## atomic110

MrH said:


> I can't wait till Christmas Day [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216683


Merry  Christmas! So pretty petite H deco with orange boxes


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.



* Kyokei* , you Look Chic with your new Evie!




PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone here.
> View attachment 3216819


Wahoo... * PrestigeH,* all goodies are stunning! The green rodeo! OMG&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Kat.Lee said:


> 7 days to Xmas! [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216977


And you also... *Kat *, all dazzling and gorgeous goodies, very very merry Christmas my dear!


----------



## PrestigeH

Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> * Kyokei* , you Look Chic with your new Evie!
> 
> 
> 
> Wahoo... * PrestigeH,* all goodies are stunning! The green rodeo! OMG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> And you also... *Kat *, all dazzling and gorgeous goodies, very very merry Christmas my dear!




Thank you Atomic. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Major congrats! atomic, these are so beautiful! Enjoy them! I also bought some things, need to find time to take pictures and ill post))


Thanks* ari*, look forward to see your mod shots!&#128521;


----------



## Trufflebear

Kat.Lee said:


> What a lucky dog!



Haha, he certainly doesn't think so



Bobmops said:


> Lovely picture,and I love your liberal approach &#128514;&#128514;



Thank you!  This birkin, I just decided to use it roughly.  Hopefully I won't regret later



PrestigeH said:


> That's cute. Nice doggy. [emoji3]



Thanks, he knows it



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love my dog. But he's not going in my Birkins!



He's not allowed in some of them, just this one



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Lucky dog!! He got the most gorgeous mode of transportation! Super cute [emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you!!  He decided to pop out and inspect the floor instead...  How ungrateful


----------



## Trufflebear

PrestigeH said:


> Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3217181



Wow, I love the whole look!!  What a great idea to use them as bag charms!


----------



## atomic110

dooneybaby said:


> Wearing Promenade a Versailles today.


This is beautiful~~
I want I want &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....


So cute and adorable!! Thank you for bringing us such a happy shot *Trufflebear *




iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3217118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy holidays everyone! I am so glad I discovered this forum in 2015  cdc ring and Lin SHW clic H


Happy holidays to you too! so Christmas shot! Beautiful accessories too


----------



## MYH

Trufflebear said:


> Wow, I love the whole look!!  What a great idea to use them as bag charms!





PrestigeH said:


> Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3217181



Gorgeous prestige H. Are you really using them as bag charms or did you hang them just for the shot. Was wondering if the mineral necklace was that hardy. I think I may have just been enabled on the necklace!


----------



## PrestigeH

Trufflebear said:


> Wow, I love the whole look!!  What a great idea to use them as bag charms!




Thank you. I love them too. [emoji3]


----------



## MYH

Kyokei said:


> Craie Evelyne, Modernisme Tropical, and clic H in action today.


Looking fab kyokei. 



eternallove4bag said:


> A picture from last night party.. My perspective cavalier in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216411



I  this outfit! Neutrals done beautifully.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

MYH said:


> Gorgeous prestige H. Are you really using them as bag charms or did you hang them just for the shot. Was wondering if the mineral necklace was that hardy. I think I may have just been enabled on the necklace!




Hi Myh. Yes just got them and planning to use them as my charm. I don't really wear necklace or brooch. [emoji3] Yes the necklace is hardy. Not glass I think.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3217181




Oooooh I LOVE!!! You have such a fabulous collection of bag charms my dear!!! I want everything in that picture now[emoji3][emoji3] is the evie etain or GT? LOVE [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> Looking fab kyokei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  this outfit! Neutrals done beautifully.




Thank you my dear MYH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh I LOVE!!! You have such a fabulous collection of bag charms my dear!!! I want everything in that picture now[emoji3][emoji3] is the evie etain or GT? LOVE [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Hi Eternallove. It is etoupe. &#129299;[emoji5]&#65039; You are most welcome.


----------



## eternallove4bag

I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Eternallove. It is etoupe. &#129299;[emoji5]&#65039; You are most welcome.




LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199




You are really the Shawl Queen. U r so good with this. [emoji3] Beware atomic just got 5. [emoji317][emoji12] Join me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> You are really the Shawl Queen. U r so good with this. [emoji3] Beware atomic just got 5. [emoji317][emoji12] Join me.




Hehehe! Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you! And stop trying to steal members from our team[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199



Summery colors indeed! Looks great on you !


----------



## Bobmops

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3217118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy holidays everyone! I am so glad I discovered this forum in 2015  cdc ring and Lin SHW clic H



What a festive pic &#128525;Love your H goodies


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Summery colors indeed! Looks great on you !




Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I almost didn't buy this! Thank god better sense prevailed!!


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Hi *megt10*, I've posted ss16 scarves photos at SS2016 scarves thread , hope  you like it too &#128522;



Thank you. Going to look now.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199



This is gorgeous on you! Colors are truly vibrant. I'm sure you will get lots of compliments wearing it. Have a wonderful day, eternal!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3217181



These will make lovely charms! Etoupe is such a chameleon color.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> These will make lovely charms! Etoupe is such a chameleon color.




Hi Moirai. Thank you. [emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3217118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy holidays everyone! I am so glad I discovered this forum in 2015  cdc ring and Lin SHW clic H



Great holiday pic. Lovely ring and bracelet. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3217181


Another great idea for a bag charm. You quite a 'charming' person ya&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Another great idea for a bag charm. You quite a 'charming' person ya[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




U r so right this time. Yes I am. &#129299; Join me join me join me


----------



## Moirai

Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....



How cute! Lucky dog and beautiful B.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199


Wow, very shape and vibrant scarf! Looking good my  dear


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> U r so right this time. Yes I am. &#129299; Join me join me join me


Sure! I love charms too~ 
I got a good news.. I've found what I want and I'll pick it up next tues, keke...


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Moirai. Thank you. [emoji76][emoji7]





atomic110 said:


> Another great idea for a bag charm. You quite a 'charming' person ya&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;





PrestigeH said:


> U r so right this time. Yes I am. &#129299; Join me join me join me



You're welcome, my friend PH. 

Still trying to separate us, huh?! The force cannot be broken until your rodeo troopers have been divided! 

Have a great day/night, guys!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Sure! I love charms too~
> I got a good news.. I've found what I want and I'll pick it up next tues, keke...




Woohoo congrats. U must reveal. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> You're welcome, my friend PH.
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to separate us, huh?! The force cannot be broken until your rodeo troopers have been divided!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day/night, guys!




Separating u all is the last thing in my mind. Atomic says I am a charming guy so I will never do that. &#129299;[emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## MrH

atomic110 said:


> Merry  Christmas! So pretty petite H deco with orange boxes




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Woohoo congrats. U must reveal. [emoji3]


Something small, nothing impressive &#9786;


----------



## Kat.Lee

iamyumi said:


> Haha thanks Kat this is such a sweet compliment!  I've been admiring your action pictures for a long time! You always look so elegant!



Thank you iamyumi. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha now it's morning my side and evening your side [emoji8][emoji8] Good evening my dear! Thanks to Kat and you for jump starting my day with some gorgeous eye candy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Wow!!! Just drooling dear Kat!!! Can your unicorn look any more gorgeous!!! This is just the perfect shade of red[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and the matching clic and that fabulous rodeo!!! Just WOW WOW and WOW my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love the photo grid app thanks to dear PH now[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you my dear. 


atomic110 said:


> [And you also... *Kat *, all dazzling and gorgeous goodies, very very merry Christmas my dear!



Thank you dear atomic.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Something small, nothing impressive [emoji5]




Nothing is too small. Good to share. Anyway will ask u again on Tuesday. Maybe I go with you to collect? [emoji78][emoji78][emoji75][emoji75] Maybe I can.......lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> This is gorgeous on you! Colors are truly vibrant. I'm sure you will get lots of compliments wearing it. Have a wonderful day, eternal!



Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8] this spring I have fallen for Sieste so badly! Hope I don't see any more CWs of this or more trouble for me [emoji51]
Have an amazing day dear Moirai[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Wow, very shape and vibrant scarf! Looking good my  dear



Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Sure! I love charms too~
> I got a good news.. I've found what I want and I'll pick it up next tues, keke...



Ooooooooh what are you picking up my friend? All ears[emoji101]&#127996;[emoji101]&#127996;... Duo Carmen? Rodeo? Please remember to share! We are friends after all &#129299;&#129299;



Moirai said:


> You're welcome, my friend PH.
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to separate us, huh?! The force cannot be broken until your rodeo troopers have been divided!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day/night, guys!



You go sister! Tell him as it is [emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Separating u all is the last thing in my mind. Atomic says I am a charming guy so I will never do that. &#129299;[emoji7][emoji76]




Hahaha why is NO ONE believing you my dear &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199



You never disappoint us, our shawl [emoji146][emoji146]. Gorgeous as always. Your shawl collection is just phenomenal!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Nothing is too small. Good to share. Anyway will ask u again on Tuesday. Maybe I go with you to collect? [emoji78][emoji78][emoji75][emoji75] Maybe I can.......lol




Omg!!! Run atomic RUN[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You never disappoint us, our shawl [emoji146][emoji146]. Gorgeous as always. Your shawl collection is just phenomenal!!




You are a sweetheart Kat [emoji8][emoji8] Thank you so much my gorgeous beautiful friend :HUGS:


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Sure! I love charms too~
> I got a good news.. I've found what I want and I'll pick it up next tues, keke...




Look forward to your reveal !! Yippee!![emoji319]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3217181




How did you escape the Ban island? I must report to the security to enforce their guarding system!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji33] But anyways still happy to see that you made your escape worthy!! Such fabulous finds. Love them. Now I not only eye on your stable, also your entire accessories!! Be aware!![emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> How did you escape the Ban island? I must report to the security to enforce their guarding system!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji33] But anyways still happy to see that you made your escape worthy!! Such fabulous finds. Love them. Now I not only eye on your stable, also your entire accessories!! Be aware!![emoji16]




I didn't escape. U told the guards to release me because u said we are friends. Remember? [emoji12]&#129299;


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199




Love it! Such a happy color!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3217181




Awesome finds!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Awesome finds!




Thank you HGT. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> How did you escape the Ban island? I must report to the security to enforce their guarding system!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji33] But anyways still happy to see that you made your escape worthy!! Such fabulous finds. Love them. Now I not only eye on your stable, also your entire accessories!! Be aware!![emoji16]




+1 I have both my eyes on his entire H collection [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Love it! Such a happy color!




Thank you dear HGT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I didn't escape. U told the guards to release me because u said we are friends. Remember? [emoji12]&#129299;




Hmmmm... In your dreams? [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hmmmm... In your dreams? [emoji12][emoji12]




Yes soon but not yet. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I didn't escape. U told the guards to release me because u said we are friends. Remember? [emoji12]&#129299;



Huhh? Did I? I'll double check. [emoji33][emoji16][emoji2]


eternallove4bag said:


> +1 I have both my eyes on his entire H collection [emoji3][emoji3]



At first I wanted to say exactly the same. But then I thought to have some mercy because of Xmas love for him to leave his bags collection out. But I can't guarantee if I'll change my mind after Xmas and join you!!!


----------



## weibandy

Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....



It is funny!  And also amazing in an unusual way.  Don't think I would do that to my Birkin, but the pup looks happy


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> 7 days to Xmas! [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216977



Beautiful picture.  Love it.  As stunning as all your other pictures.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199



Very happy and colorful! Perfect match with your chic.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Huhh? Did I? I'll double check. [emoji33][emoji16][emoji2]
> 
> 
> At first I wanted to say exactly the same. But then I thought to have some mercy because of Xmas love for him to leave his bags collection out. But I can't guarantee if I'll change my mind after Xmas and join you!!!




Lol! Good call Kat! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Very happy and colorful! Perfect match with your chic.  Thank you very much for sharing.




Thank you my dear Love_Couture


----------



## Love_Couture

PrestigeH said:


> Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3217181



Love the color combination of this picture.  Neutrals with blues.  Thank you very much for the inspirations!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful picture.  Love it.  As stunning as all your other pictures.




Thank you. You are so sweet and kind Love_Couture.


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> It is funny!  And also amazing in an unusual way.  Don't think I would do that to my Birkin, but the pup looks happy




I dare not either. Their claws!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Run atomic RUN[emoji3][emoji3]


How come I keep fall into *PrestigeH*'s trap ? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> +1 I have both my eyes on his entire H collection [emoji3][emoji3]


+2 I'm making a wish list now, lol...


----------



## iamyumi

eternallove4bag said:


> This is one classy scarf dear dooneybaby! You chose a beautiful CW [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Lucky dog!! He got the most gorgeous mode of transportation! Super cute [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful iamyumi[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; cousins or twins on the Lin bracelet? Mine is in gold [emoji3]... Love your beautiful cdc ring!







eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199




Haha hi cousin! Thanks! Your new shawl is tdf!


----------



## ari

Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....



Haha, very cute! I have a similar one with may 2 cats inside)))


----------



## ari

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3217118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy holidays everyone! I am so glad I discovered this forum in 2015  cdc ring and Lin SHW clic H



Beautiful picture!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Got a mineral necklace and a croc brooch as a bag charm. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3217181



You did it again! Love your color combinations so much! Gorgeous!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199



Fabulous eternal! Love the colors on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> How come I keep fall into *PrestigeH*'s trap ? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Oh he is a smart one my dear! Watch out[emoji23][emoji23]



atomic110 said:


> +2 I'm making a wish list now, lol...



Oh how I wish we all lived closer so we could share everything [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And I think poor PH is super happy we live far away and no one is taking away his treasures [emoji3][emoji3]



iamyumi said:


> Haha hi cousin! Thanks! Your new shawl is tdf!



Thank you so much cousin[emoji3][emoji3]



ari said:


> Fabulous eternal! Love the colors on you!




Thank you my dear ari


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Love the color combination of this picture.  Neutrals with blues.  Thank you very much for the inspirations!




Thank you Love_Couture. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> You did it again! Love your color combinations so much! Gorgeous!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh he is a smart one my dear! Watch out[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I wish we all lived closer so we could share everything [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And I think poor PH is super happy we live far away and no one is taking away his treasures [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much cousin[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear ari




Actually Atomic is near very near. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so obsessed with this shawl! My new Grail in action today... Sieste spring 2016[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217198
> View attachment 3217199



Oh how excellent!  What a head turning scarf!  Beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

6 days to Xmas - Not really an action shot but would love to share this with you all. Got this Xmas card from H. Wish you a happy weekend before Xmas!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> 6 days to Xmas - Not really an action shot but would love to share this with you all. Got this Xmas card from H. Wish you a happy weekend before Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217724




Very nice and innovative. Fun card. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Very nice and innovative. Fun card. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you PrestigeH and good day to you. Look forward to your action shot! [emoji4][emoji2]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Actually Atomic is near very near. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


*dangerous* &#128552;&#128552;&#128552;
Happy weekend everyone~


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> 6 days to Xmas - Not really an action shot but would love to share this with you all. Got this Xmas card from H. Wish you a happy weekend before Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217724


Yay... fewmore  days to my long vacations! Happy weekend Kat&#128522;&#128522;
Yes, received it few days ago and it's super cool!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Yay... fewmore  days to my long vacations! Happy weekend Kat[emoji4][emoji4]
> Yes, received it few days ago and it's super cool!



Awesome!! Same to you dear atomic. Watch out for PH! He might be just around the corner when you trot around! [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Awesome!! Same to you dear atomic. Watch out for PH! He might be just around the corner when you trot around! [emoji16][emoji8]




Yes u know me well. Atomic look behind u. &#129299;


----------



## atomic110

prestigeh said:


> yes u know me well. Atomic look behind u. &#129299;


&#128562;&#128561;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Trufflebear said:


> I thought this photo was funny and thought I'd contribute[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3217075
> 
> 
> A dog in a birkin at a McDonald's....




Too cute. I think I've seen this doggie at H. [emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes u know me well. Atomic look behind u. &#129299;







atomic110 said:


> [emoji44][emoji33]




Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784



Great neutral outfit &#128148; Shall i add ,as always ?))))


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784




Wow crowds cannot focus on their shopping with you outfit. Lol [emoji3] Thank u very much for my Xmas present. Yeahhhhhh [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784




This is best! Better than 50shades of grey~ &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; you look so fabulous and everything is just divine ! Today I'm totally opposite of  you , super casual with 5shades of merry color,lol...&#128566;&#128566;&#128566;



PrestigeH said:


> Wow crowds cannot focus on their shopping with you outfit. Lol [emoji3] Thank u very much for my Xmas present. Yeahhhhhh [emoji12]


+1
I want Christmas present too, Keke &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

Yeahhhh Merry Christmas. [emoji322][emoji324][emoji322][emoji324]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great neutral outfit [emoji174] Shall i add ,as always ?))))







PrestigeH said:


> Wow crowds cannot focus on their shopping with you outfit. Lol [emoji3] Thank u very much for my Xmas present. Yeahhhhhh [emoji12]







atomic110 said:


> This is best! Better than 50shades of grey~ [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] you look so fabulous and everything is just divine ! Today I'm totally opposite of  you , super casual with 5shades of merry color,lol...[emoji55][emoji55][emoji55]
> 
> 
> +1
> I want Christmas present too, Keke [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Thank you my dear friends! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yeahhhh Merry Christmas. [emoji322][emoji324][emoji322][emoji324]
> View attachment 3217870




Wow. Santa dropped your presents so early?! Lucky you! Please do reveal ! Mmmm, Seems like a bag in that big box??!  Quick quick quick !!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow. Santa dropped your presents so early?! Lucky you! Please do reveal ! Mmmm, Seems like a bag in that big box??!  Quick quick quick !!!




Ha ha is the biggest rodeo. [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha is the biggest rodeo. [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]




Really?? That must be the one and only gigantic rodeo H has ever made. Please do show us please!! Quick quick quick


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Really?? That must be the one and only gigantic rodeo H has ever made. Please do show us please!! Quick quick quick




Kat thank you for the support. [emoji3] will do some action pics.


----------



## tammywks

My sister and I


----------



## PrestigeH

tammywks said:


> My sister and I
> View attachment 3217883




So beautiful and cute. Love the duo tone boots too.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Yeahhhh Merry Christmas. [emoji322][emoji324][emoji322][emoji324]
> View attachment 3217870


Wah, you bought me a Christmas present? Lol... open open!


----------



## atomic110

tammywks said:


> My sister and I
> View attachment 3217883


This is super kawaii! So good to have a sister! And the 2 Constance!! Killing me~
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wah, you bought me a Christmas present? Lol... open open!




Look behind u. "Karate chop". [emoji23][emoji78]


----------



## iamyumi

ari said:


> Beautiful picture!




Thank you ari!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Look behind u. "Karate chop". [emoji23][emoji78]


Haha, I thought we are friend?&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, I thought we are friend?[emoji38][emoji38]




Yes join me and we shall be. &#129299;[emoji317][emoji12]


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> 6 days to Xmas - Not really an action shot but would love to share this with you all. Got this Xmas card from H. Wish you a happy weekend before Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217724





Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784



Merry Christmas to you too, Kat! 

You look beautiful! Love this outfit and your Kelly. Happy shopping!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Yeahhhh Merry Christmas. [emoji322][emoji324][emoji322][emoji324]
> View attachment 3217870



Thank you, PH! I can't wait to see what you got me for Christmas!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Thank you, PH! I can't wait to see what you got me for Christmas!




Hi Moirai. U r most welcome. Now I need to know your address to deliver the present. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Moirai

tammywks said:


> My sister and I
> View attachment 3217883



Love this happy colorful pic, your C and boots!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Moirai. U r most welcome. Now I need to know your address to deliver the present. [emoji12][emoji317]



I am in the white house across from you on Ban Island. Just leave them at the front door.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Merry Christmas to you too, Kat!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful! Love this outfit and your Kelly. Happy shopping!




Thank you dear Moirai. You are so kind and sweet!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> I am in the white house across from you on Ban Island. Just leave them at the front door.




Lol! He has just escaped AGAIN! And I'm afraid he will not resume back after so much H damage been made! He must be hiding himself in his giant rodeo stable!!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Yes join me and we shall be. &#129299;[emoji317][emoji12]


No no no, I won't turn into dark side unless you gimme all your goodies, especially all the rodeosss
(includes the giant rodeo that inside  your orange  box) and Bsss&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;




Moirai said:


> I am in the white house across from you on Ban Island. Just leave them at the front door.


Hello neighbor&#128075;&#128075;




Kat.Lee said:


> Lol! He has just escaped AGAIN! And I'm afraid he will not resume back after so much H damage been made! He must be hiding himself in his giant rodeo stable!!


He is "temporary resident" of Ban island, 'gone case' already&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol! He has just escaped AGAIN! And I'm afraid he will not resume back after so much H damage been made! He must be hiding himself in his giant rodeo stable!!





atomic110 said:


> No no no, I won't turn into dark side unless you gimme all your goodies, especially all the rodeosss
> (includes the giant rodeo that inside  your orange  box) and Bsss&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> Hello neighbor&#128075;&#128075;
> He is "temporary resident" of Ban island, 'gone case' already&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



PH is MIA. We scared him away. Where's eternal and Rami?! Time to raid his stable!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> No no no, I won't turn into dark side unless you gimme all your goodies, especially all the rodeosss
> (includes the giant rodeo that inside  your orange  box) and Bsss[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Hello neighbor[emoji112][emoji112]
> 
> 
> 
> He is "temporary resident" of Ban island, 'gone case' already[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Come on just say yes and don't worry about Eternallove. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> PH is MIA. We scared him away. Where's eternal and Rami?! Time to raid his stable!


PrestigeH is probably hiding somewhere because our Queen Kat is sending securities to search him down, hahaha
Rami, eternallove4bag, where are you? Busy shopping too?&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> PH is MIA. We scared him away. Where's eternal and Rami?! Time to raid his stable!




Moirai are u scared now u are alone? Lol [emoji12][emoji317]Just be part of my team and u will be fine.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Come on just say yes and don't worry about Eternallove. [emoji3]




There you are!!!! 
We are waiting to "examine" your "damage level" today! Please show us!!! Quick quick quick!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> PrestigeH is probably hiding somewhere because our Queen Kat is sending securities to search him down, hahaha
> Rami, eternallove4bag, where are you? Busy shopping too?[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Queen Kat is busy shopping. She needs all the security guards to help her carry the shopping bags. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Queen Kat is busy shopping. She needs all the security guards to help her carry the shopping bags. [emoji3]




Lol. Completely the opposite!!! I'm helping the security to search for you!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> There you are!!!!
> We are waiting to "examine" your "damage level" today! Please show us!!! Quick quick quick!!!




Can't show because it ran away. [emoji12][emoji317] Did u get my present? B or k?


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Can't show because it ran away. [emoji12][emoji317] Did u get my present? B or k?



Did it come to me by private jet? That's the only way to get here faster than courier!! No I haven't!!!!


----------



## Blue Rain

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784




Always love your style, especially today. Very pretty in earth tones.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Did it come to me by private jet? That's the only way to get here faster than courier!! No I haven't!!!!




Still got few days "togo" before Xmas. Please hurry. [emoji51]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Still got few days "togo" before Xmas. Please hurry. [emoji51]




Ahhhhhh. You are doing a puzzle play!!! TOGO is the first clue!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Blue Rain said:


> Always love your style, especially today. Very pretty in earth tones.




Thank you so much Blue Rain. That's very kind of you! [emoji4]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Still got few days "togo" before Xmas. Please hurry. [emoji51]


Togo.... wow, This is so tempting! Quickly reveal ~


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhhhh. You are doing a puzzle play!!! TOGO is the first clue!!!


Haha, giant rodeo in togo? That probably the most tough looking rodeo! Lol... let's play along with PrestigeH&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Togo.... wow, This is so tempting! Quickly reveal ~




Togo? I am asking Kat to get me something in Togo. Lol [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317][emoji16][emoji51][emoji76]&#129299;[emoji7]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784




Great pairing, as always!  Love the H jewelry!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Yeahhhh Merry Christmas. [emoji322][emoji324][emoji322][emoji324]
> View attachment 3217870




I see a giant Rodeo!!!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Can't show because it ran away. [emoji12][emoji317] Did u get my present? B or k?





Kat.Lee said:


> Did it come to me by private jet? That's the only way to get here faster than courier!! No I haven't!!!!





Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhhhh. You are doing a puzzle play!!! TOGO is the first clue!!!





atomic110 said:


> Togo.... wow, This is so tempting! Quickly reveal ~





PrestigeH said:


> Togo? I am asking Kat to get me something in Togo. Lol [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317][emoji16][emoji51][emoji76]&#129299;[emoji7]



You guys are cracking me up and going in circles! PH, you're still stalling.


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> I see a giant Rodeo!!!




Thank you HGT. U know me so well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You guys are cracking me up and going in circles! PH, you're still stalling.



Totally agree!! Come on PrestigeH. Stop beating around the bush!! I'm sure you have already opened the boxes by now. You must be having the biggest grin on your face right now, knowing Santa is super kind to you this year!!! We poor people need some Xmas love from you!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Great pairing, as always!  Love the H jewelry!




Thank you dear HGT. We are still pressing PrestigeH!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear HGT. We are still pressing PrestigeH!!!




[emoji28]&#128578;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Totally agree!! Come on PrestigeH. Stop beating around the bush!! I'm sure you have already opened the boxes by now. You must be having the biggest grin on your face right now, knowing Santa is super kind to you this year!!! We poor people need some Xmas love from you!!!


+1
While waiting for PrestigeH showering us with some Christmas love, here I'm wishing all my dearest friends here a very happy and joyful  Christmas ~&#128537;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> +1
> While waiting for PrestigeH showering us with some Christmas love, here I'm wishing all my dearest friends here a very happy and joyful  Christmas ~[emoji11]




That's so cool. Teach us how to do it. Please &#128578;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> +1
> While waiting for PrestigeH showering us with some Christmas love, here I'm wishing all my dearest friends here a very happy and joyful  Christmas ~[emoji11]




Awwww love this artistic shot!!! Beautiful B+rodeo!!! Just in time to release the tension PrestigeH has caused us!! Thank u dear. [emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> That's so cool. Teach us how to do it. Please &#128578;


Sure, show us your giant rodeo first! Haha &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww love this artistic shot!!! Beautiful B+rodeo!!! Just in time to release the tension PrestigeH has caused us!! Thank u dear. [emoji8]


Haha, glad you like it &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> +1
> While waiting for PrestigeH showering us with some Christmas love, here I'm wishing all my dearest friends here a very happy and joyful  Christmas ~&#128537;



This is such a lovely holiday greeting. A very merry Christmas to you too, my friend!


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> +1
> While waiting for PrestigeH showering us with some Christmas love, here I'm wishing all my dearest friends here a very happy and joyful  Christmas ~&#128537;



Soooo beautiful!  Merry Xmas to you too!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> This is such a lovely holiday greeting. A very merry Christmas to you too, my friend!



Thanks *Moirai*! This is a season with love~



Dira919 said:


> Soooo beautiful!  Merry Xmas to you too!


Merry Christmas to you *Dira919 *


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> 6 days to Xmas - Not really an action shot but would love to share this with you all. Got this Xmas card from H. Wish you a happy weekend before Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217724


Love it with your shawl. I got one of these too and it really is beautiful.


Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784


You look stunning. I am so impressed that you can shop in those boots. I used to have them and I could barely walk in them.


PrestigeH said:


> Yeahhhh Merry Christmas. [emoji322][emoji324][emoji322][emoji324]
> View attachment 3217870


Oh my! I can't wait to see what you got.


tammywks said:


> My sister and I
> View attachment 3217883


Adorable picture. So loving the boots and the Contstance.


atomic110 said:


> +1
> While waiting for PrestigeH showering us with some Christmas love, here I'm wishing all my dearest friends here a very happy and joyful  Christmas ~&#128537;


What a fabulous picture.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Actually Atomic is near very near. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hmmmm! She is still MY teammate[emoji12][emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> 6 days to Xmas - Not really an action shot but would love to share this with you all. Got this Xmas card from H. Wish you a happy weekend before Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217724



So pretty Kat! H does do things in style[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784



Can you ever look anything less than PURE PERFECTION my dear Kat?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what style you have my friend!!! You look a complete vision in that dress!!! DROOLING! Hope you had a great shopping trip[emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Yeahhhh Merry Christmas. [emoji322][emoji324][emoji322][emoji324]
> View attachment 3217870




Omg!!!! What did you get now for US my dear PH? A B, a K,more rodeos for OUR stable? REVEAL!!!


Kat.Lee said:


> Lol! He has just escaped AGAIN! And I'm afraid he will not resume back after so much H damage been made! He must be hiding himself in his giant rodeo stable!!



Yup Kat he surely has! I checked his room today and he was gone and he took all his rodeos with him too [emoji30][emoji30]



PrestigeH said:


> Moirai are u scared now u are alone? Lol [emoji12][emoji317]Just be part of my team and u will be fine.



Omg!!! Stop trying to steal my team members[emoji35][emoji35]



PrestigeH said:


> Come on just say yes and don't worry about Eternallove. [emoji3]



Hello? Is this what you do when I am sleeping? Turning my friends against me&#129300;&#129300; tsk! Tsk!



atomic110 said:


> +1
> While waiting for PrestigeH showering us with some Christmas love, here I'm wishing all my dearest friends here a very happy and joyful  Christmas ~[emoji11]




Awwww so beautiful!!! Thank you my friend. Wishing you and your family a merry Christmas too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

tammywks said:


> My sister and I
> View attachment 3217883



Wow!!! One C is a head turner but two? :died:[emoji7][emoji7]



weibandy said:


> Oh how excellent!  What a head turning scarf!  Beautiful.




Hank you so much weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this is my favorite spring design!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Haha, glad you like it [emoji2][emoji2]




Love it. Is that with a special app you use if you don't mind me asking? [emoji2]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Love it with your shawl. I got one of these too and it really is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning. I am so impressed that you can shop in those boots. I used to have them and I could barely walk in them.



Thank you Meg. I'm well trained with high heels. [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> +1
> While waiting for PrestigeH showering us with some Christmas love, here I'm wishing all my dearest friends here a very happy and joyful  Christmas ~[emoji11]







Kat.Lee said:


> Love it. Is that with a special app you use if you don't mind me asking? [emoji2]




+1 and is there any way to put dear PrestigeH's rodeos inside the ornament and transport it to all of us [emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty Kat! H does do things in style[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Can you ever look anything less than PURE PERFECTION my dear Kat?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what style you have my friend!!! You look a complete vision in that dress!!! DROOLING! Hope you had a great shopping trip[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!!! What did you get now for US my dear PH? A B, a K,more rodeos for OUR stable? REVEAL!!!
> 
> 
> Yup Kat he surely has! I checked his room today and he was gone and he took all his rodeos with him too [emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Stop trying to steal my team members[emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? Is this what you do when I am sleeping? Turning my friends against me&#129300;&#129300; tsk! Tsk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww so beautiful!!! Thank you my friend. Wishing you and your family a merry Christmas too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dearest! You are always too kind. 
PrestigeH is hiding, stalling and sleeping/dreaming with big smile right now! Let's not give up pressing him. I really start to reckon "our" rodeos are under his house arrest!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dearest! You are always too kind.
> PrestigeH is hiding, stalling and sleeping/dreaming with big smile right now! Let's not give up pressing him. I really start to reckon "our" rodeos are under his house arrest!




I think he really did get scared of us this time and is plotting how to put his loot under tighter security [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## KittieKelly

Picotin love


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784


Kat.Lee - another pretty outfit. Happy Saturday to you! Hope you get all your X'mas shopping done.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ccc1 said:


> Kat.Lee - another pretty outfit. Happy Saturday to you! Hope you get all your X'mas shopping done.




Thank you Ccc1. All done. Phew.


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784



Beautiful and classy!


----------



## Dluvch

kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love



Love this look and bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> Beautiful and classy!




Thank you Dira919.


----------



## iamyumi

atomic110 said:


> This is beautiful~~
> I want I want [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> So cute and adorable!! Thank you for bringing us such a happy shot *Trufflebear *
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays to you too! so Christmas shot! Beautiful accessories too







Bobmops said:


> What a festive pic [emoji7]Love your H goodies







Moirai said:


> Great holiday pic. Lovely ring and bracelet. Thanks for sharing with us!




Thank you everyone! Counting down to Xmas


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784



So, so pretty!!  Love your putfit and the soothing neutral palette!  Hope Christmas shopping was fun even with crowded stores


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> So, so pretty!!  Love your putfit and the soothing neutral palette!  Hope Christmas shopping was fun even with crowded stores




Thank you weibandy. Glad it's all done!! Wish you a great Sunday!


----------



## PrestigeH

kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love




Nice shot kittiekuddles.


----------



## KittieKelly

Thank you Dira919 and PresitgeH


----------



## PrestigeH

Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319



Wow! I'm blown away!  Stunning pieces and amazing shot.  You ladies are soooo good at these pics.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319




Good morning PrestigeH. Ah ha! We all guessed it. A bag in that big orange box!!! 
Nice haul!!! Love them. What size is your pico? Congrats!!! 
Did you receive the warning from Ban Island that you have left us there alone and escaped too many times????


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Wow! I'm blown away!  Stunning pieces and amazing shot.  You ladies are soooo good at these pics.




Thank you Dira. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning PrestigeH. Ah ha! We all guessed it. A bag in that big orange box!!!
> Nice haul!!! Love them. What size is your pico? Congrats!!!
> Did you receive the warning from Ban Island that you have left us there alone and escaped too many times????




Good morning Kat. Mine is TGM (size 33 I think). No warning but maybe sending myself back. Any room available for me? [emoji3] I can come back and we escape together. [emoji51]


----------



## KittieKelly

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319



Totally adorable! Love the rodeo, so cute! It goes really well on your Pico


----------



## PrestigeH

kittiekuddles said:


> Totally adorable! Love the rodeo, so cute! It goes really well on your Pico




Thank you Kittiekuddles. What size is your pico?


----------



## KittieKelly

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kittiekuddles. What size is your pico?



It's GM size


----------



## PrestigeH

A Sunday outing with Mr Pico. [emoji51][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Kat. Mine is TGM (size 33 I think). No warning but maybe sending myself back. Any room available for me? [emoji3] I can come back and we escape together. [emoji51]



Good size for you! I'm afraid this time you need to stay and my turn to escape! Unless you need to escape again for my present! 


PrestigeH said:


> A Sunday outing with Mr Pico. [emoji51][emoji7]
> View attachment 3218356




Mr Pico is fantastic and contented but rodeo isn't! It needs to be homed with us!!


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319




Nice haul! Love everything, especially the sandals!  Are they Rough H? Will match well with your Contour B!  Congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good size for you! I'm afraid this time you need to stay and my turn to escape! Unless you need to escape again for my present!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Pico is fantastic and contented but rodeo isn't! It needs to be homed with us!!




I will stay and take the front seat for your escape reveal. [emoji3]

Ha ha I should have turned the rodeo facing towards my hand. [emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Nice haul! Love everything, especially the sandals!  Are they Rough H? Will match well with your Contour B!  Congrats!




Hi HGT. Yes they are. Thank you for remembering. [emoji3]


----------



## Christofle

atomic110 said:


> PrestigeH is probably hiding somewhere because our Queen Kat is sending securities to search him down, hahaha
> Rami, eternallove4bag, where are you? Busy shopping too?&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Rami just got a puppy and everyone knows how much attention they need when they are first being house-trained! :okay:


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> What a fabulous picture.


Thank you *megt10*
&#128522;


eternallove4bag said:


> Hmmmm! She is still MY teammate[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> Omg!!! Stop trying to steal my team members[emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> Hello? Is this what you do when I am sleeping? Turning my friends against me&#129300;&#129300; tsk! Tsk!
> 
> Awwww so beautiful!!! Thank you my friend. Wishing you and your family a merry Christmas too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


*eternallove 4bag*~ You  are so funny! Merry Christmas to you and your loves one&#128522;


Kat.Lee said:


> Love it. Is that with a special app you use if you don't mind me asking? [emoji2]


Sure *Kat*
 , I used one of a template inside an apps call Instamag&#128522; give it a  try, quite fun


----------



## atomic110

kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love


Very sharp Picotin! Looking great *kittiekuddles *
&#128077;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319


OMG my friend~ now I totally  understand why you runaway with it, haha &#128521;&#128521;&#128521; I love all the color, so cheerful! With These shoes, I will be happy feet! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; And rodeo again... die already ~~




PrestigeH said:


> A Sunday outing with Mr Pico. [emoji51][emoji7]
> View attachment 3218356


Happy Sunday !! Now you make me wanna consider Picotin in my wish list &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> OMG my friend~ now I totally  understand why you runaway with it, haha [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] I love all the color, so cheerful! With These shoes, I will be happy feet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] And rodeo again... die already ~~
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday !! Now you make me wanna consider Picotin in my wish list [emoji1][emoji1]




Thanks Atomic for the support. Am excited and waiting for your Tuesday special. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks Atomic for the support. Am excited and waiting for your Tuesday special. [emoji12][emoji317]


Haha, Nothing comparable to yours. Don't give too high hope &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, Nothing comparable to yours. Don't give too high hope [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




Surprise is always a surprise. Nothing to do with size. I love surprises. [emoji3] Happy and excited for you. &#129299;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Surprise is always a surprise. Nothing to do with size. I love surprises. [emoji3] Happy and excited for you. &#129299;


It's just something I've been looking for &#128522; can't wait till Tuesday


----------



## atomic110

Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




U look great. Where are u going? [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## meigui23

yes, i agree, your look is perfect


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Love the pop color of C with your outfit. You and C are lovely!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> A Sunday outing with Mr Pico. [emoji51][emoji7]
> View attachment 3218356





PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319



Wow! These are definitely worth waiting for! Love the color of Pico, sandal and loafers. This large size fits you well. I think that rodeo is meant for me, it's so pretty


----------



## Moirai

kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love



This happy color looks great on you. Liking the way it looks like a tote.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Wow! These are definitely worth waiting for! Love the color of Pico, sandal and loafers. This large size fits you well. I think that rodeo is meant for me, it's so pretty




Hi Moirai. Thank u so much. The rodeo was meant for you. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; Lol [emoji87]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Moirai. Thank u so much. The rodeo was meant for you. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; Lol [emoji87]



Awww, you are a sweetheart! :kiss:


----------



## SugarMama

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319



Love everything.  The blues are just stunning.  I need that rodeo!!  Congrats!


----------



## SugarMama

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## SugarMama

kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love



I love the size of this picotin.  The color is fabulous too!


----------



## PrestigeH

SugarMama said:


> Love everything.  The blues are just stunning.  I need that rodeo!!  Congrats!




Thank you sugarMama. Glad u like the rodeo. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you sugarMama. Glad u like the rodeo. [emoji3]


Hey *sugarmama*, I remember you have a range of rodeosss too! Please show us some mod shota &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Hey *sugarmama*, I remember you have a range of rodeosss too! Please show us some mod shota [emoji6][emoji6]




+1 Yes pls SugarMama. [emoji51]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> U look great. Where are u going? [emoji12][emoji317]


Haha, meeting Santarina to collect present&#128518;
Ops,I should have bring a big bag.. can you lend me your new B or Picotin? Keke...




meigui23 said:


> yes, i agree, your look is perfect


Thank you *meigui23*!&#128522;




Moirai said:


> Love the pop color of C with your outfit. You and C are lovely!


You are so sweet *Moirai*&#128537;




SugarMama said:


> Perfection!


Thanks *SugarMama* &#128522;


----------



## KittieKelly

atomic110 said:


> Very sharp Picotin! Looking great  *kittiekuddles *
> &#128077;


Thank you 



Moirai said:


> This happy color looks great on you. Liking the  way it looks like a tote.


Thank you, I was worried it was for shoulder only, but its pretty comfy on the arm 



SugarMama said:


> I love the  size of this picotin. The color is fabulous too!


It's a nice size, not too big, not too small


----------



## KittieKelly

atomic110 said:


> Hey *sugarmama*, I remember you have a range of rodeosss too! Please show us some mod shota &#128521;&#128521;



+2 I love rodeos!!


----------



## Moirai

kittiekuddles said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thank you, I was worried it was for shoulder only, but its pretty comfy on the arm
> 
> It's a nice size, not too big, not too small



You're welcome. Can you wear it comfortably on shoulder, even with wide base?


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


You look fabulous. I love the skirt and the C is the perfect pop of color.


kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love


Beautiful. The Picotin is such a fabulous bag.


PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319


Wow look at all the fabulous eye candy. Love everything.


PrestigeH said:


> A Sunday outing with Mr Pico. [emoji51][emoji7]
> View attachment 3218356



Hope that you are having a great day. I so want that cute little rodeo.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> A Sunday outing with Mr Pico. [emoji51][emoji7]
> View attachment 3218356



Ahhhh, great combination &#128525;&#128525;Picotin looks great &#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love



Super Picotin &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319



Aha now I see why you escaped ban island without even a note to me [emoji28]... I woke up in the morning and knocked on your door to go for breakfast and saw you were gone without even a goodbye! [emoji33][emoji33]... but after seeing what you bought you are forgiven my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Love the color of your picotin and the matching shoes! And how perfectly are the RH sandals going to go with your new B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... FABULOUS!!



PrestigeH said:


> A Sunday outing with Mr Pico. [emoji51][emoji7]
> View attachment 3218356



So GORGEOUS!!! Love love love your picotin! You are such an enabler my dear! Now I want a picotin too!!! My list keeps growing looking at your fabulous purchases my dear!!! Ok so when are you doing a family picture? 



Kat.Lee said:


> Good size for you! I'm afraid this time you need to stay and my turn to escape! Unless you need to escape again for my present!
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Pico is fantastic and contented but rodeo isn't! It needs to be homed with us!!



AGREED AGREED AGREED dear Kat. Dear PH are you listening my dear [emoji12] and please feel free to escape only if you are getting us presents too[emoji6][emoji6]



atomic110 said:


> Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Oh my friend the C looks fabulous on you and you look STUNNING [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; love your casually chic style! Just beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Wow! These are definitely worth waiting for! Love the color of Pico, sandal and loafers. This large size fits you well. I think that rodeo is meant for me, it's so pretty



Share please dear Moirai and do not leave our team please[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Moirai. Thank u so much. The rodeo was meant for you. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; Lol [emoji87]




Omg! Did another alliance get formed while I was sleeping[emoji30][emoji30] we all NEED to be on the same time zone[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love




Super pretty! Love the picotin!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Moirai said:


> You're welcome. Can you wear it comfortably on shoulder, even with wide base?



When I first tried it kept slipping off (I have narrow shoulders)
But when I overlapped the handles it then stayed. Not sure how long it would have lasted though since I switched it back to the arm.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> You're welcome. Can you wear it comfortably on shoulder, even with wide base?




Hi Moirai. Not sure about other sizes. But the TGM is good for shoulder for me. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love the skirt and the C is the perfect pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. The Picotin is such a fabulous bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow look at all the fabulous eye candy. Love everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that you are having a great day. I so want that cute little rodeo.




Thank you Megt. So u like pink? [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Ahhhh, great combination [emoji7][emoji7]Picotin looks great [emoji174]




Thank you Bobmops. U r so kind to me. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## KittieKelly

Bobmops said:


> Super Picotin &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


 Thank you, and your pug is so cute!



eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty! Love the  picotin!!


 Thank you, it's such a fun bag


----------



## weibandy

kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love



Love your Pico!  Terrific color.  Looks great on you


----------



## KittieKelly

Thank you MegT


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Aha now I see why you escaped ban island without even a note to me [emoji28]... I woke up in the morning and knocked on your door to go for breakfast and saw you were gone without even a goodbye! [emoji33][emoji33]... but after seeing what you bought you are forgiven my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Love the color of your picotin and the matching shoes! And how perfectly are the RH sandals going to go with your new B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... FABULOUS!!
> 
> 
> 
> So GORGEOUS!!! Love love love your picotin! You are such an enabler my dear! Now I want a picotin too!!! My list keeps growing looking at your fabulous purchases my dear!!! Ok so when are you doing a family picture?
> 
> 
> 
> AGREED AGREED AGREED dear Kat. Dear PH are you listening my dear [emoji12] and please feel free to escape only if you are getting us presents too[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my friend the C looks fabulous on you and you look STUNNING [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; love your casually chic style! Just beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Share please dear Moirai and do not leave our team please[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! Did another alliance get formed while I was sleeping[emoji30][emoji30] we all NEED to be on the same time zone[emoji3][emoji3]




Good morning. Yes alliance has been formed completely and all parties are willing. [emoji48][emoji48] [emoji77][emoji77]


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> A Sunday outing with Mr Pico. [emoji51][emoji7]
> View attachment 3218356



This is a wonderful Pico amd the horsey is so cute with it!!


----------



## KittieKelly

weibandy said:


> Love your Pico!  Terrific color.  Looks great on you



Thank you so much


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> This is a wonderful Pico amd the horsey is so cute with it!!




Thank you Weibandy. Join me [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Moirai

kittiekuddles said:


> When I first tried it kept slipping off (I have narrow shoulders)
> But when I overlapped the handles it then stayed. Not sure how long it would have lasted though since I switched it back to the arm.





PrestigeH said:


> Hi Moirai. Not sure about other sizes. But the TGM is good for shoulder for me. [emoji3]



Thanks, kittiekuddles and PH. Have a great day/night.


----------



## weibandy

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



How do you pull this off?  Casual, chic amd elegant all at the same time!  Lesson please


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Weibandy. Join me [emoji317][emoji317]



Hahaha, everyone's after this one. You're in trouble!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Hahaha, everyone's after this one. You're in trouble!




Ha ha not to worry. My is a GM and will be safe. &#129298;&#129301;&#129298;&#129301;


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Weibandy. Join me [emoji317][emoji317]



Right?  My new little Pico might look nice with a horse too.  From what I hear though, you have completely cornered the market :giggles:


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning. Yes alliance has been formed completely and all parties are willing. [emoji48][emoji48] [emoji77][emoji77]




[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35] hello no one is moving from our side to yours dear PrestigeH! Time to regroup as a team I think and strategize [emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Right?  My new little Pico might look nice with a horse too.  From what I hear though, you have completely cornered the market :giggles:




[emoji43][emoji44] not me not me. All I have is the skill to sew. Lol [emoji83][emoji83]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Weibandy. Join me [emoji317][emoji317]







weibandy said:


> Right?  My new little Pico might look nice with a horse too.  From what I hear though, you have completely cornered the market :giggles:




Do not listen to him weibandy!!! It's a TRAP my dear!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]RUN TO OUR SIDE!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Do not listen to him weibandy!!! It's a TRAP my dear!!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]RUN TO OUR SIDE!!!




Lol they need some incentives to join u. Start distributing your scarfs. [emoji76][emoji77][emoji76][emoji77]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Lol they need some incentives to join u. Start distributing your scarfs. [emoji76][emoji77][emoji76][emoji77]




Hahahaha!!! Ok anyone ready to take my shawls to be on my team [emoji51][emoji30][emoji51]... So we can go get PH's rodeos AND bags AND bracelets [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## SugarMama

atomic110 said:


> Hey *sugarmama*, I remember you have a range of rodeosss too! Please show us some mod shota &#128521;&#128521;





PrestigeH said:


> +1 Yes pls SugarMama. [emoji51]





kittiekuddles said:


> +2 I love rodeos!!



You all are so funny! Here's a couple that escaped from my stable...


----------



## Pursebop

*My latest REVEAL took me back to reminiscing Cannes, France  *


----------



## KittieKelly

SugarMama said:


> You all are so funny! Here's a couple that escaped from my stable...



Love them!! Is it weird to wanna eat them?


----------



## tonkamama

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



You look so chic, the outfit and the C... &#128525;


----------



## tonkamama

kittiekuddles said:


> Picotin love



Kittie, love your Picotin, the color is beautiful.  Is that the shoe closet right behind you?  Love that too...&#10084;&#65039;&#127876;



PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a great weekend. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3218319



PrestigeH - every post just like art!  All H goodies are so gorgeous!  &#10084;&#65039;&#128149;&#128525;&#127876;


----------



## Strut

Wanted to share my recent new boo! My 32CM 'Bleu Nuit' Togo Kelly with GHW


----------



## tonkamama

tammywks said:


> My sister and I
> View attachment 3217883



Tammy - So cute!  &#128149;I wish my sister shares the same passion as me.  



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Etoupe K32. Afraid of crowds but have to do some Xmas shopping. Wish you all a great Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217782
> View attachment 3217783
> View attachment 3217784



Kat - gorgeous outfit and K. &#128525;


----------



## Strut

Shopping day in Miami @ Bal Harbour


----------



## Strut

My Kelly 32 against. Who says guys can't rock Kelly 32's - I was little afraid of how small it was at first, but now I think it's perfect!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> You all are so funny! Here's a couple that escaped from my stable...



What beauties [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Hide them fast SugarMama... Don't you know there are rodeo grabbers on the loose? Ahem! And don't look at me I am one of the 'good guys'&#129299;&#129299;



Strut said:


> Wanted to share my recent new boo! My 32CM 'Bleu Nuit' Togo Kelly with GHW
> 
> _INSTAGRAM: @JAYSTRUT_




GORGEOUS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Strut

'bleu nuit' is so cool, it changes colour with the lighting. Sometimes it blue, sometimes it's black, sometime's it looks like a deep graphite or cement tone.

_instagram: @jaystrut_


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

SugarMama said:


> You all are so funny! Here's a couple that escaped from my stable...



Congrats on your new jige...  The little ones are so cute!  &#128014;&#128014;



******** said:


> *My latest REVEAL took me back to reminiscing Cannes, France  *



Beautiful revealing!  &#128149;



Strut said:


> Wanted to share my recent new boo! My 32CM 'Bleu Nuit' Togo Kelly with GHW
> 
> _INSTAGRAM: @JAYSTRUT_



Congrats!  &#127876;


----------



## Pursebop

*Hermes clean up time #PurseBopsWeekendBags @******** *


----------



## nadineluv

Strut said:


> My Kelly 32 against. Who says guys can't rock Kelly 32's - I was little afraid of how small it was at first, but now I think it's perfect!
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_




Omg!!!!! I love blue nuit with gold hardware!! It's absolutely stunning!!! You wear it sooo well!!!


----------



## Serva1

Strut said:


> My Kelly 32 against. Who says guys can't rock Kelly 32's - I was little afraid of how small it was at first, but now I think it's perfect!
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_




This is a beautiful Kelly and so happy to see bleu nuit pics. Congrats and thank you for posting [emoji1]


----------



## KittieKelly

tonkamama said:


> Kittie, love your Picotin, the color is beautiful.  Is that the shoe closet right behind you?  Love that too...&#10084;&#65039;&#127876;



Thank you 
Yes that's my closet, wish it was a dedicated shoe closet..it's a wee bit crowded :giggles:


----------



## Moirai

SugarMama said:


> You all are so funny! Here's a couple that escaped from my stable...



Beautiful jige, shawl and rodeos!


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *My latest REVEAL took me back to reminiscing Cannes, France  *



How pretty! What did you get, ********?


----------



## Moirai

Strut said:


> Wanted to share my recent new boo! My 32CM 'Bleu Nuit' Togo Kelly with GHW
> _INSTAGRAM: @JAYSTRUT_





Strut said:


> Shopping day in Miami @ Bal Harbour
> _instagram; @jaystrut_





Strut said:


> My Kelly 32 against. Who says guys can't rock Kelly 32's - I was little afraid of how small it was at first, but now I think it's perfect!
> _instagram: @jaystrut_



Your Kelly is so gorgeous, and you rock these bags! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pursebop

Strut said:


> Wanted to share my recent new boo! My 32CM 'Bleu Nuit' Togo Kelly with GHW
> 
> _INSTAGRAM: @JAYSTRUT_


*absolutely, meet you over on Instagram @******** *


----------



## PrestigeH

SugarMama said:


> You all are so funny! Here's a couple that escaped from my stable...




So nice. Can I follow u home? [emoji75]


----------



## PrestigeH

kittiekuddles said:


> Love them!! Is it weird to wanna eat them?




Ha ha me get that feeling too. Is like jelly babies.


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Kittie, love your Picotin, the color is beautiful.  Is that the shoe closet right behind you?  Love that too...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH - every post just like art!  All H goodies are so gorgeous!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji7][emoji319]




Thank u Tonkamama. [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *Hermes clean up time #PurseBopsWeekendBags @******** *




U have gorgeous collection. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Strut said:


> 'bleu nuit' is so cool, it changes colour with the lighting. Sometimes it blue, sometimes it's black, sometime's it looks like a deep graphite or cement tone.
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_




Nice colour. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KittieKelly

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha me get that feeling too. Is like jelly babies.



If someone has a black rodeo they should name him Licorice :lolots:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

kittiekuddles said:


> If someone has a black rodeo they should name him Licorice :lolots:




Yes I would swallow in one gulp. [emoji39]


----------



## Rami00

Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès. 

My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.




Woohoo Rami is back. I need the minion.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Woohoo Rami is back. I need the minion.



Thank you :kiss: 

I have no shame carrying minion huh!


----------



## juzluvpink

My Hs and my charm Princesses 












Sorry about the messy desk!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## PrestigeH

juzluvpink said:


> My Hs and my charm Princesses
> 
> View attachment 3219267
> 
> View attachment 3219268
> 
> View attachment 3219269
> 
> View attachment 3219270
> 
> View attachment 3219271
> 
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Nice collection and charms are so cute [emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.



Great shot! Love your B and minion. Missed you here. How's your pup Ginger?


----------



## Moirai

juzluvpink said:


> My Hs and my charm Princesses
> View attachment 3219267
> 
> View attachment 3219268
> 
> View attachment 3219269
> 
> View attachment 3219270
> 
> View attachment 3219271
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk!
> Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful bags and cute charms. What is the color of the last Kelly? It's a pretty pink-red color.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *Hermes clean up time #PurseBopsWeekendBags @******** *



Lovely collection!


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love the skirt and the C is the perfect pop of color.


You are so sweet *megt*&#128522;




eternallove4bag said:


> Oh my friend the C looks fabulous on you and you look STUNNING [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; love your casually chic style! Just beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks my  dear *eternallove4bag*&#128513;



weibandy said:


> How do you pull this off?  Casual, chic amd elegant all at the same time!  Lesson please


Haha, thanks  for your compliment *weibandy*. I just pull everything together, Black  and white will never go wrong &#128521;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!! Ok anyone ready to take my shawls to be on my team [emoji51][emoji30][emoji51]... So we can go get PH's rodeos AND bags AND bracelets [emoji12][emoji12]


Really?? Keke...&#128520;


----------



## atomic110

SugarMama said:


> You all are so funny! Here's a couple that escaped from my stable...


See... Your stable is stunning! So happy to see it, Let they out more~&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## atomic110

******** said:


> *My latest REVEAL took me back to reminiscing Cannes, France  *





******** said:


> *Hermes clean up time #PurseBopsWeekendBags @******** *


Your collection is always amazing! Csnt wait to see what you have added into  your list &#128518;


----------



## juzluvpink

Moirai said:


> Beautiful bags and cute charms. What is the color of the last Kelly? It's a pretty pink-red color.




Hi Moirai, it's a Tosca. My first H bag


----------



## HPassion

Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.



I know your pain! I've just been offered a constance 24 in RC snd ghw too! But I really prefer 18cm so I passed...sure I'll regret later...sigh..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Strut said:


> 'bleu nuit' is so cool, it changes colour with the lighting. Sometimes it blue, sometimes it's black, sometime's it looks like a deep graphite or cement tone.
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_


&#128525;I love  your K~ Agreed! Bleu nuit is very interesting color! I got a K Ghillies that come with Bleu nuit treatment and it adds a lot of 'dimensional' into the design.
By the way, very strong mod shots!


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.


What~ you let go of RC Constance? Can  you pass your SA contact to me? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
I love minions, they make me laugh~


----------



## atomic110

juzluvpink said:


> My Hs and my charm Princesses
> 
> View attachment 3219267
> 
> View attachment 3219268
> 
> View attachment 3219269
> 
> View attachment 3219270
> 
> View attachment 3219271
> 
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


These charms is so cute! You sew it yourself? 
Your H collection is beautiful too!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Gorgeous look atomic! Love everything!


----------



## ari

My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))




Great pic and outfit. I can see the gloves clearly. Nice one Ari.


----------



## ari

Strut said:


> Wanted to share my recent new boo! My 32CM 'Bleu Nuit' Togo Kelly with GHW
> 
> _INSTAGRAM: @JAYSTRUT_







Strut said:


> Shopping day in Miami @ Bal Harbour
> 
> 
> 
> _instagram; @jaystrut_







Strut said:


> My Kelly 32 against. Who says guys can't rock Kelly 32's - I was little afraid of how small it was at first, but now I think it's perfect!
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_







Strut said:


> 'bleu nuit' is so cool, it changes colour with the lighting. Sometimes it blue, sometimes it's black, sometime's it looks like a deep graphite or cement tone.
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_




Gorgeous!!! The Kelly is TDF! And the B is amazing!


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.



Hope you had a fun evening at Ferreira! I was there on Thursday after an OSM concert. Better to pass on something that you aren't feeling completely...especially at H prices!


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *Hermes clean up time #PurseBopsWeekendBags @******** *



Wow gorgeous collection ! 



Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.




Beautiful picture Rami! I think you made the right decision, but I know how you feel! I was offered a tricolor Plume - white /pearl grey and beige Grizzly, I passed and it is still in my mind!


juzluvpink said:


> My Hs and my charm Princesses
> 
> View attachment 3219267
> 
> View attachment 3219268
> 
> View attachment 3219269
> 
> View attachment 3219270
> 
> View attachment 3219271
> 
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Beautiful collection !


----------



## juzluvpink

atomic110 said:


> These charms is so cute! You sew it yourself?
> Your H collection is beautiful too!




Hi atomic, I wished I have the sewing capability! I bought them (quite a few of them). They are so cute I just ended up more and more. Lol.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Great pic and outfit. I can see the gloves clearly. Nice one Ari.




Thank you PrestigeH!


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Taking my new-to-me Bolide 27 out! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PrestigeH

4dayslikethese said:


> Taking my new-to-me Bolide 27 out! Thanks for letting me share!




Enjoy yourself. [emoji3]


----------



## Hermes Only

May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone. 
Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.


----------



## HGT

juzluvpink said:


> My Hs and my charm Princesses
> 
> View attachment 3219267
> 
> View attachment 3219268
> 
> View attachment 3219269
> 
> View attachment 3219270
> 
> View attachment 3219271
> 
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




These are the cutest charms that I've seen.  Mind sharing where can I get them? TIA


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.




Very cool look Hermes Only! Love the shawl ! And the B and everything !


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.




You are definitely an inspiration to me. Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thyme

Craie mini evelyne,  carmen, Arceau watch and cdc bracelet on holiday &#9786;


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> Craie mini evelyne,  carmen, Arceau watch and cdc bracelet on holiday [emoji5]




Lovely pic. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.



I love your entire look!


----------



## Dluvch

chincac said:


> Craie mini evelyne,  carmen, Arceau watch and cdc bracelet on holiday &#9786;



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Dluvch

ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))



Such an elegant and classy look!  That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## 4dayslikethese

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy yourself. [emoji3]



Thank you PrestigeH!


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Gorgeous look atomic! Love everything!





ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))


Thanks *ari *! I remember your new gloves that  you bought, it will look perfect with your outfit!


----------



## atomic110

juzluvpink said:


> Hi atomic, I wished I have the sewing capability! I bought them (quite a few of them). They are so cute I just ended up more and more. Lol.


Haha, I can totally understand why&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

4dayslikethese said:


> Taking my new-to-me Bolide 27 out! Thanks for letting me share!


Very shape bolide! Enjoy  your outing &#128522;


----------



## PrestigeH

[emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]


----------



## Baglover121

Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.




You did the right thing, I was offered an élan C in orange swift , and I turned it down, my SA couldn't believe it as for the entire year they only had a couple  at the store, but I can't see myself carrying it, wrong shape and colour for me, but would totally grab RC in an instance,[emoji16]



ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))




Gorgeous as always Ari, 



Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.




 Beautiful look, your B is is just gorgeous!


----------



## atomic110

Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.


Hohoho... happy 'H'oliday to you too!
You are wearing the Brandebourg CSGM that I've been hunting for! and your tri color B40 is so outstanding! Everything is beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Looking so smart and stylish ~ &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> Craie mini evelyne,  carmen, Arceau watch and cdc bracelet on holiday &#9786;


So sweet and pop at the same time! Loving it


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Baglover121

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]
> View attachment 3219392




[emoji7] just love your pics,


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]
> View attachment 3219392


Finally the king of rodeo is out~ lol... love your new picotin! This blue color kills my Monday blue already&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

Baglover121 said:


> [emoji7] just love your pics,




Thank you Baglover. U r so kind. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Finally the king of rodeo is out~ lol... love your new picotin! This blue color kills my Monday blue already[emoji38][emoji38]




Lol tomorrow is Tuesday. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14][emoji5]&#65039; Yeahhhhhh


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]



Will run away with your so black horse &#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> Will run away with your so black horse [emoji6]




Please don't run away. I only got one. &#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;


----------



## mygoodies

Strut said:


> 'bleu nuit' is so cool, it changes colour with the lighting. Sometimes it blue, sometimes it's black, sometime's it looks like a deep graphite or cement tone.
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_




Exactly my thoughts abt BN! We're color twinnies   its the PERFECT Navy imo. You ROCK that K32!!!!!!


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Great shot! Love your B and minion. Missed you here. How's your pup Ginger?





HPassion said:


> I know your pain! I've just been offered a constance 24 in RC snd ghw too! But I really prefer 18cm so I passed...sure I'll regret later...sigh..





atomic110 said:


> What~ you let go of RC Constance? Can  you pass your SA contact to me? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> I love minions, they make me laugh~





Baglover121 said:


> You did the right thing, I was offered an élan C in orange swift , and I turned it down, my SA couldn't believe it as for the entire year they only had a couple  at the store, but I can't see myself carrying it, wrong shape and colour for me, but would totally grab RC in an instance,[emoji16]
> !



Thank you guys. I have been bothering my SA for like forever for a constance but repeating the same the color for $10k+  just didn't make sense. I may regret this later  RC is soooo gorgeous tho.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]
> View attachment 3219392




Omg I can't catch up. Give it a try. 
Lovely Pico, bracelet and the king of rodeo!!! Enjoy PrestigeH!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> Craie mini evelyne,  carmen, Arceau watch and cdc bracelet on holiday [emoji5]




Love everything in this pic chincac. Carmen caught my eyes! Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.



Always looking great. Love your H collections!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))


Ari, you look gorgeous as always. 


Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.


Monsieur handsome! You nailed it.


chincac said:


> Craie mini evelyne,  carmen, Arceau watch and cdc bracelet on holiday &#9786;


How do you like Craie? The color looks so stunning


PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]
> View attachment 3219392


Lovely shot, Prestige.


----------



## Kat.Lee

4dayslikethese said:


> Taking my new-to-me Bolide 27 out! Thanks for letting me share!




Such a lovely bolide. Enjoy your day out with it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))




Beautiful look ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

juzluvpink said:


> My Hs and my charm Princesses
> 
> View attachment 3219267
> 
> View attachment 3219268
> 
> View attachment 3219269
> 
> View attachment 3219270
> 
> View attachment 3219271
> 
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Beautiful bags and cute charms. They put a smile on my face!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Hope you had a fun evening at Ferreira! I was there on Thursday after an OSM concert. Better to pass on something that you aren't feeling completely...especially at H prices!



I agree with you. Too much money for settling. 

Ferreira never disappoints. I love that place. I hope you had an awesome time there on Thursday.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.




So happy to see you back dear Rami. You are brave to turn it down. But I know you always know exactly what you want and you never settle. Hope the right one comes your way soon! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Hermes clean up time #PurseBopsWeekendBags @******** *




Your H clean up time and I have to clean up my glasses to have a very good look of your beautiful collection! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Strut said:


> 'bleu nuit' is so cool, it changes colour with the lighting. Sometimes it blue, sometimes it's black, sometime's it looks like a deep graphite or cement tone.
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_




Love this colour. Always amazed to see chameleon like colours!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Strut said:


> My Kelly 32 against. Who says guys can't rock Kelly 32's - I was little afraid of how small it was at first, but now I think it's perfect!
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_




You carry it very well!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Strut said:


> Shopping day in Miami @ Bal Harbour
> 
> 
> 
> _instagram; @jaystrut_




Good shot!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kat - gorgeous outfit and K. [emoji7]



Thank you tonkamama.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Inspired by recent beautiful C's action shots, I've decided to date with my C today [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




What a stunning look atomic. Love everything in this pic!! And thank you for the app info. Got it and it is fun. Thanks.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to see you back dear Rami. You are brave to turn it down. But I know you always know exactly what you want and you never settle. Hope the right one comes your way soon! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]



You always say the right things, Kat! Thank you :kiss:


----------



## atomic110

prestigeh said:


> lol tomorrow is tuesday. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14][emoji5]&#65039; yeahhhhhh


&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> What a stunning look atomic. Love everything in this pic!! And thank you for the app info. Got it and it is fun. Thanks.


Thanks my dear! Glad  you enjoy the apps &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))




You look chic as always ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Did some more shopping with DD/DS. And sneaked into one of my favourite stores for some more damage. [emoji16]


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Did some more shopping with DD/DS. And sneaked into one of my favourite stores for some more damage. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219417




This looks lovely on you Kat.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks lovely on you Kat.




Thank you Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Did some more shopping with DD/DS. And sneaked into one of my favourite stores for some more damage. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219417



Oooooh!!! Kat another gorgeous neutral outfit worn with PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; I don't know how you do it but you are certainly the queen of style my dear!!! GORGEOUS[emoji7][emoji7] 



PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]
> View attachment 3219392



Aha here comes my favorite rodeo[emoji7][emoji7]... You sure you want to take it out for everyone to see [emoji6][emoji6]... Seriously that picotin and the rodeo are calling to me...'Come get me please'[emoji3][emoji3]... FABULOUS SHOT... Can't expect anything but the absolute BEST from you now[emoji8][emoji8] 



chincac said:


> Craie mini evelyne,  carmen, Arceau watch and cdc bracelet on holiday [emoji5]



Gorgeous dear chincac! Talk about picture perfect!!! [emoji7][emoji7] 



Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.



You can rock H like a pro!!! PERFECTION! Amazing style and you carry it with such confidence! Love your fabulous style dear HermesOnly[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And do I spy another H bag[emoji6][emoji3]



ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))



You look FABULOUS ari as usual [emoji7][emoji7] love the gloves! So Luxe[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... May I know which CSGM you are wearing please [emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.




Yay!!! Rami is back!!! Thanks for the fabulous shot my dear. I feel you did the right thing in turning down RC C. You already own a stunning RC B and H has too many gorgeous colors to choose from! Good for you girl! You inspire me not to settle[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... How's ginger? Lots of hugs and kisses to him [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

juzluvpink said:


> My Hs and my charm Princesses
> 
> View attachment 3219267
> 
> View attachment 3219268
> 
> View attachment 3219269
> 
> View attachment 3219270
> 
> View attachment 3219271
> 
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow! What a nice collection of charm princesses! Beautiful bags and beautiful charms [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



4dayslikethese said:


> Taking my new-to-me Bolide 27 out! Thanks for letting me share!




So pretty! Love your bolide[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Did some more shopping with DD/DS. And sneaked into one of my favourite stores for some more damage. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219417



I LOVE your outfit. Gorgeous.


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *Hermes clean up time #PurseBopsWeekendBags @******** *



So beautiful bags &#128525; Just love every single of them &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Hermes Only

PrestigeH said:


> You are definitely an inspiration to me. Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


 Thank You. PH.. We all inspire each other. I do love the way you accessorize..always en point! 



Dira919 said:


> I love your entire look!


 Thank You.



Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful look, your B is is just gorgeous!


 Thank You.. It is one of my Favorite. 



atomic110 said:


> Hohoho... happy 'H'oliday to you too!
> You are wearing the Brandebourg CSGM that I've been hunting for! and your tri color B40 is so outstanding! Everything is beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Looking so smart and stylish ~ &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


 Thank You for the compliments.. BB is one timeless CSGM. I'm so grateful to have found it when it first came out.. I hope you'll find yours too. 



Kat.Lee said:


> Always looking great. Love your H collections!


 Thank You.. I also love your style and collections too. 



Rami00 said:


> Monsieur handsome! You nailed it.


 Thank You.. Your H-in-Action are always Fabulous too!!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]
> View attachment 3219392



I can not figure out , why are your pictures are so attractive to me &#128525;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;
Perfect combination &#128148;&#128148;&#128536;


----------



## Hermes Only

ari said:


> Very cool look Hermes Only! Love the shawl ! And the B and everything !


 Thank You Ari.. You always look stunning. I appreciate the compliments. 



eternallove4bag said:


> You can rock H like a pro!!! PERFECTION! Amazing style and you carry it with such confidence! Love your fabulous style dear HermesOnly[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And do I spy another H bag[emoji6][emoji3]


 EL4B.. Thank you again and again for your compliments, its always appreciated. Everyone here have such wonderful styles that Im inspired by others to be as stylish as they are... that orange bag, its not a bag..its a 90cm for SS2016..Xmas pressie for me (I'm still waiting for 2 Bags..that eventually will arrive, someday)..


----------



## Hermes Only

ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))


 OMG.. You look stunning. You inspire me to wear all my Winter Whites this season with my BdP.. You always have FAB style!!



chincac said:


> Craie mini evelyne,  carmen, Arceau watch and cdc bracelet on holiday &#9786;


 Craie is such a wonderful all-season color.. I LOVE it the minute I saw it.. You look great.. Chic and Easy. 



PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]
> View attachment 3219392


 I LOVE this. Pico TGM (Mykonos?).. We're twins on Bleu family.. you always have a knack for accessories and style.. I just LOVE IT! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Did some more shopping with DD/DS. And sneaked into one of my favourite stores for some more damage. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219417


 You look Fabulous!! 



Rami00 said:


> Noir! Shot taken this evening at Café Ferriera (Montréal) after my visit to Hermès.
> 
> My wonderful SA came through and offered me a Constance in rouge casaque with GHW and I already have a B30 in RC. It's tempting but I think I'd have to pass... Like I did to every single first bag. Ugh.


 This is Super Cute!! 



juzluvpink said:


> My Hs and my charm Princesses
> 
> View attachment 3219267
> 
> View attachment 3219268
> 
> View attachment 3219269
> 
> View attachment 3219270
> 
> View attachment 3219271
> 
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 I LOVE IT.. May I please ask, where did you get you AMAZING CHARMS.. I have to have a 1 or 2 or 3...So Cute. Do they have Disney Villains? ..


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Did some more shopping with DD/DS. And sneaked into one of my favourite stores for some more damage. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219417




Kat, I just LOVE the way you match your outfit!  Always just right and never too much!  Love that Monster Charm too!  Happy shopping!


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Please don't run away. I only got one. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



lol..you can easily get another one 



Kat.Lee said:


> Love everything in this pic chincac. Carmen caught my eyes! Enjoy your holiday.



thank you* Kat*..



Rami00 said:


> How do you like Craie? The color looks so stunning



love craie. it is white until you wear it next to white...then it becomes light grey..  the amazone strap helps to make it more vibrant! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Did some more shopping with DD/DS. And sneaked into one of my favourite stores for some more damage.



ooh the gorgeous croc B.  and what did you get *Kat*? 



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous dear chincac! Talk about picture perfect!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



thank you! keep the spring shawls coming


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Omg I can't catch up. Give it a try.
> Lovely Pico, bracelet and the king of rodeo!!! Enjoy PrestigeH!




Thank you Kat [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Ari, you look gorgeous as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Monsieur handsome! You nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like Craie? The color looks so stunning
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shot, Prestige.




Thank you Rami. [emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Did some more shopping with DD/DS. And sneaked into one of my favourite stores for some more damage. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219417




U always look fabulous. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh!!! Kat another gorgeous neutral outfit worn with PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; I don't know how you do it but you are certainly the queen of style my dear!!! GORGEOUS[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Aha here comes my favorite rodeo[emoji7][emoji7]... You sure you want to take it out for everyone to see [emoji6][emoji6]... Seriously that picotin and the rodeo are calling to me...'Come get me please'[emoji3][emoji3]... FABULOUS SHOT... Can't expect anything but the absolute BEST from you now[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dear chincac! Talk about picture perfect!!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> You can rock H like a pro!!! PERFECTION! Amazing style and you carry it with such confidence! Love your fabulous style dear HermesOnly[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And do I spy another H bag[emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> You look FABULOUS ari as usual [emoji7][emoji7] love the gloves! So Luxe[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... May I know which CSGM you are wearing please [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Rami is back!!! Thanks for the fabulous shot my dear. I feel you did the right thing in turning down RC C. You already own a stunning RC B and H has too many gorgeous colors to choose from! Good for you girl! You inspire me not to settle[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... How's ginger? Lots of hugs and kisses to him [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Eternallove. U r so kind to me. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> Thank You. PH.. We all inspire each other. I do love the way you accessorize..always en point!
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> Thank You.. It is one of my Favorite.
> 
> Thank You for the compliments.. BB is one timeless CSGM. I'm so grateful to have found it when it first came out.. I hope you'll find yours too.
> 
> Thank You.. I also love your style and collections too.
> 
> Thank You.. Your H-in-Action are always Fabulous too!!




Thank you so much. You made my day. [emoji51]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> I can not figure out , why are your pictures are so attractive to me [emoji7][emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> Perfect combination [emoji174][emoji174][emoji8]




Because I am attractive. Ha ha. Kidding. Thank you Bobmops.


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> OMG.. You look stunning. You inspire me to wear all my Winter Whites this season with my BdP.. You always have FAB style!!
> 
> Craie is such a wonderful all-season color.. I LOVE it the minute I saw it.. You look great.. Chic and Easy.
> 
> I LOVE this. Pico TGM (Mykonos?).. We're twins on Bleu family.. you always have a knack for accessories and style.. I just LOVE IT!
> 
> You look Fabulous!!
> 
> This is Super Cute!!
> 
> I LOVE IT.. May I please ask, where did you get you AMAZING CHARMS.. I have to have a 1 or 2 or 3...So Cute. Do they have Disney Villains? ..




Hi HermesOnly. It is Blue Paradise. Actually I saw a pic of you carrying a pico. Made me wanna to have one just like u. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> lol..you can easily get another one
> 
> 
> 
> thank you* Kat*..
> 
> 
> 
> love craie. it is white until you wear it next to white...then it becomes light grey..  the amazone strap helps to make it more vibrant!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh the gorgeous croc B.  and what did you get *Kat*?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! keep the spring shawls coming




Thank you Chincac. Join me [emoji3]


----------



## thyme

Hermes Only said:


> Craie is such a wonderful all-season color.. I LOVE it the minute I saw it.. You look great.. Chic and Easy.



thank you dear W! 



Dira919 said:


> Beautiful bag!



thank you *Dira919* 



ari said:


> My look yesterday, Lol! I was trying to take pictures with the gloves, bit not possible))))



*ari*, you always look gorgeous 



4dayslikethese said:


> Taking my new-to-me Bolide 27 out! Thanks for letting me share!



great pop of colour!



Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.



dear W, your smile is your greatest accessory!! but everything else is not bad


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. U r so kind to me. [emoji3]




I am going to woo you with my kindness [emoji6][emoji6]... Very soon you will be ready to 'share' your gorgeous H goodies without any arm twisting [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> Thank You Ari.. You always look stunning. I appreciate the compliments.
> 
> EL4B.. Thank you again and again for your compliments, its always appreciated. Everyone here have such wonderful styles that Im inspired by others to be as stylish as they are... that orange bag, its not a bag..its a 90cm for SS2016..Xmas pressie for me (I'm still waiting for 2 Bags..that eventually will arrive, someday)..




[emoji8][emoji8] I just love your style my dear! Can't wait to see which SS design you got [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... You wear them with such flair and are a total enabler [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And 2 bags...ooooooh.. The new year looks promising for you dear Hermes Only and please don't forget to share the pictures with your friends at TPF [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I am going to woo you with my kindness [emoji6][emoji6]... Very soon you will be ready to 'share' your gorgeous H goodies without any arm twisting [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]




Alright try me. I am all yours. [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]
> View attachment 3219392



Smoking hot!!  Love this grouping.


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Smoking hot!!  Love this grouping.




Thank you for the nice comment. What a great way to end the night. [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.



In awe!!  Absolutley gorgeous.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Alright try me. I am all yours. [emoji12][emoji13]




Hahaha...you r a total sweetheart! It's so hard to steal from you [emoji23][emoji23].. Ok we will just 'share'[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## tonkamama

Hermes Only said:


> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.



So stylish!  Love your shawl!&#127876;&#128149;


----------



## Christofle

juzluvpink said:


> My Hs and my charm Princesses
> 
> View attachment 3219267
> 
> View attachment 3219268
> 
> View attachment 3219269
> 
> View attachment 3219270
> 
> View attachment 3219271
> 
> 
> Sorry about the messy desk!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Your charms are the cutest that I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Rami00

Still no sign of snow...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...




Your shot is always amazing!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...




No sign of snow but there is my queen. [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit 

My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Your shot is always amazing!!


Thank you :kiss: it was taken at l'Oratoire Saint-Joseph in Montreal. I needed to light some candles for inner peace  only if it was easy to find.


PrestigeH said:


> No sign of snow but there is my queen. [emoji3]


You are bae. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> 
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine




Beautiful bag and scarf. I know totally addictive.


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> 
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine




Congrats Weibandy. The pico is great isn't it. [emoji3] Yes I agree with you, definitely too addictive. [emoji16]


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...



Amazingly artistic.  Beautiful photo!!


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a lovely bolide. Enjoy your day out with it!



Thank you Kat! I love your outfit you look so chic!



eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty! Love your bolide[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





chincac said:


> great pop of colour!



Thanks for being so sweet ladies! 



weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine



Love the Pico! Happy holidays!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...



Ditto here too dear Rami and so happy to see you posting such fabulous shots again!!! Love the Canada Goose jacket (it is right?) and RC is as gorgeous as ever! Beautiful my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Thank you :kiss: it was taken at l'Oratoire Saint-Joseph in Montreal. I needed to light some candles for inner peace  only if it was easy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> You are bae. Thank you :kiss:



How beautiful Rami! And I am with you on wishing it was easy to find inner peace in life. Life would be so much simpler right?


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> 
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine



Love your beautiful new Pico and the color goes so well with your gorgeous Sieste my dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my favorite CW in scarf format[emoji7][emoji7]



PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Weibandy. The pico is great isn't it. [emoji3] Yes I agree with you, definitely too addictive. [emoji16]




My goodness guys you are making me want a picotin badly and I can't anymore! I am back on ban island AGAIN![emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Love your beautiful new Pico and the color goes so well with your gorgeous Sieste my dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my favorite CW in scarf format[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness guys you are making me want a picotin badly and I can't anymore! I am back on ban island AGAIN![emoji30][emoji30]




Just a few more days to Christmas. Hurry. [emoji51][emoji16][emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## LVjudy

Strut said:


> 'bleu nuit' is so cool, it changes colour with the lighting. Sometimes it blue, sometimes it's black, sometime's it looks like a deep graphite or cement tone.
> 
> _instagram: @jaystrut_




Stunning!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Just a few more days to Christmas. Hurry. [emoji51][emoji16][emoji51][emoji16]




[emoji30][emoji30] I know right? Ok I will live vicariously through you my dear PH! You buy and I will come play in your closet[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Love your beautiful new Pico and the color goes so well with your gorgeous Sieste my dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my favorite CW in scarf format[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness guys you are making me want a picotin badly and I can't anymore! I am back on ban island AGAIN![emoji30][emoji30]



Thank you ao much Eternallove4bag!  I do recommend the Picotin.  It is adorable thing that will make you smile when you use it


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Thank you ao much Eternallove4bag!  I do recommend the Picotin.  It is adorable thing that will make you smile when you use it




Looks gorgeous my dear and it certainly is going on my wish list now[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

4dayslikethese said:


> Thank you Kat! I love your outfit you look so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being so sweet ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Pico! Happy holidays!



Thank you so much!  I am enjoying this bag - my first H bag!  Happy Holiday to you too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Thank you ao much Eternallove4bag!  I do recommend the Picotin.  It is adorable thing that will make you smile when you use it




Yes, strangely, I actually have the same feeling too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji30][emoji30] I know right? Ok I will live vicariously through you my dear PH! You buy and I will come play in your closet[emoji3][emoji3]




Ok we go Kat place [emoji13][emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

prestigeh said:


> yes, strangely, i actually have the same feeling too. [emoji3]




enabler!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> 
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine




This is such a beautiful shot, beautiful bag and beautiful shawl. And you look fabulous!! Happy holiday


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful bag and scarf. I know totally addictive.





PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Weibandy. The pico is great isn't it. [emoji3] Yes I agree with you, definitely too addictive. [emoji16]



Thank you Prestigue and pocketbookpup!  
How do they manage to addict us so well?  It is magic they have!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok we go Kat place [emoji13][emoji14]




Lol!!! Na-ha... First we go to your house, I play to my hearts content with your H goodies, then you graciously allow me to choose anything I would like to take with me since we are such good friends[emoji6][emoji6]... And THEN we go to Kat's place [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Na-ha... First we go to your house, I play to my hearts content with your H goodies, then you graciously allow me to choose anything I would like to take with me since we are such good friends[emoji6][emoji6]... And THEN we go to Kat's place [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Ok we skip Christmas. Happy New Year to you. [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Thank you Prestigue and pocketbookpup!
> 
> How do they manage to addict us so well?  It is magic they have!




Not sure but join me to find out more. [emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> This is such a beautiful shot, beautiful bag and beautiful shawl. And you look fabulous!! Happy holiday




Good morning beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok we skip Christmas. Happy New Year to you. [emoji12][emoji13]




Rolling with laughter! You will do anything to avoid a visit to your closet [emoji3][emoji3]... But fear not my friend I will protect your H goodies from any evil eyes! I will treat and use them like my own and they will never ever feel like I didn't love them as my own [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning beautiful.




 Good morning to you my "shi fu"!!


----------



## Rami00

weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine


Gorgeous. I saw this shawl at the boutique yesterday... The border was in black n white. You wear it so well.


weibandy said:


> Amazingly artistic.  Beautiful photo!!


Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Na-ha... First we go to your house, I play to my hearts content with your H goodies, then you graciously allow me to choose anything I would like to take with me since we are such good friends[emoji6][emoji6]... And THEN we go to Kat's place [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]







PrestigeH said:


> Ok we skip Christmas. Happy New Year to you. [emoji12][emoji13]




Lol. 
Lovely plot!! My place too? Oh such a short notice?! Mmmm got to clean up my place quickly!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you :kiss: it was taken at l'Oratoire Saint-Joseph in Montreal. I needed to light some candles for inner peace  only if it was easy to find.



The scenery looks quite peaceful. I've lighted up some candles just for you!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol.
> Lovely plot!! My place too? Oh such a short notice?! Mmmm got to clean up my place quickly!!!




Hehe! Oh Kat but we don't want you to clean your place! Leave your H bags around please! We will clean it up for you [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Ditto here too dear Rami and so happy to see you posting such fabulous shots again!!! Love the Canada Goose jacket (it is right?) and RC is as gorgeous as ever! Beautiful my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> How beautiful Rami! And I am with you on wishing it was easy to find inner peace in life. Life would be so much simpler right?


Thank you. You understand what I mean right? What's December without snow? The east coast people are so going to kill me for saying this but I kinda miss it. I mean I am ready for snow... LOL.
Canada Goose was the best addition to my winter wardrobe couple of years ago... Best investment ever. Worn it in -30C with cotton tees underneath. Love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


>




Totally agree with you! Being on the east coast the Canada goose jackets rock! Super cozy and you wear it with such style my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I don't mind a little bit of snow just to have a white Christmas but then no snow please [emoji51][emoji51] oh I so hate driving in ice and snow! But this year has been so weird and unexpected that even I can't believe I am wishing for some snow [emoji33]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Na-ha... First we go to your house, I play to my hearts content with your H goodies, then you graciously allow me to choose anything I would like to take with me since we are such good friends[emoji6][emoji6]... And THEN we go to Kat's place [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Ok so u joining my team? &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> The scenery looks quite peaceful. I've lighted up some candles just for you!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219935



You are freakin the sweetest person ever. If you were here..I'd hug you so tight. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> The scenery looks quite peaceful. I've lighted up some candles just for you!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219935




Nice festive decorations. Yes we are coming. Please take out all your treasures. [emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok so u joining my team? &#129303;&#129303;




Hahaha... Not a chance dear PH [emoji8][emoji8] I am just going to come and make list of the inventory for my team &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha... Not a chance dear PH [emoji8][emoji8] I am just going to come and make list of the inventory for my team &#129299;&#129299;



You go girl!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> You go girl!




Lol! We are so going to stick together [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> You go girl!







eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! We are so going to stick together [emoji3][emoji3]




We are in as a team and out as a team!!![emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> We are in as a team and out as a team!!![emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;




Rightly said my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha... Not a chance dear PH [emoji8][emoji8] I am just going to come and make list of the inventory for my team &#129299;&#129299;




Give a thought to it. Imagine the possibilities. [emoji18][emoji9]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> You are freakin the sweetest person ever. If you were here..I'd hug you so tight. Thank you :kiss:




Thank you. HUGS+KISSES!!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> The scenery looks quite peaceful. I've lighted up some candles just for you!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219935



Kat.lee's post shows so much compassion.  Her idea is very beautiful.  Here are some more candles to help find peace of mind for all of us here.  Happy Holiday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Kat.lee's post shows so much compassion.  Her idea is very beautiful.  Here are some more candles to help find peace of mind for all of us here.  Happy Holiday!




Love this weibandy!! Thank you for carrying on this idea for all of us!! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms unicorn again. 
atomic - the gloves are for you!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Kat.lee's post shows so much compassion.  Her idea is very beautiful.  Here are some more candles to help find peace of mind for all of us here.  Happy Holiday!




Nice. Thanks for sharing the festive ambience. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987




Love Ms Unicorn. U carry her so well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Love Ms Unicorn. U carry her so well.




Thank you prestigeH. You carry everything so well!!


----------



## lovely2008

hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!


----------



## Kat.Lee

4dayslikethese said:


> Thank you Kat! I love your outfit you look so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for being so sweet ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Pico! Happy holidays!







PrestigeH said:


> U always look fabulous. [emoji3]



Thank you dear. 



chincac said:


> thank you* Kat*..
> 
> ooh the gorgeous croc B.  and what did you get *Kat*?



Thank you chincac. Some real damage in C which puts me to Ban Island for a long time I believe. [emoji16][emoji267]



HGT said:


> Kat, I just LOVE the way you match your outfit!  Always just right and never too much!  Love that Monster Charm too!  Happy shopping!




Forgot to thank you sweet HGT. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely2008 said:


> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!




Such a beautiful K and well matched bracelet!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987



What a stunner look. You own the most fabulous wardrobe. Gorgeous!


----------



## lovely2008

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beautiful K and well matched bracelet!!



thanks kat.lee!  can you believe she is 28 yrs old?  actually it's mix-n-matchy lol.  kelly is ghw and bracelet is shw..


----------



## PrestigeH

lovely2008 said:


> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!




Beautiful bag. Enjoy your Xmas shopping. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...



Rami!!!! This is one of the most beautiful shots ever! That RED B is everything and so are you!! XXOO


----------



## JE2824

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003



Awesome!! Beautiful! Merry Christmas!!



lovely2008 said:


> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!



Absolutely stunning! WOW!!


----------



## JE2824

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987



Beautiful! Love those gloves!


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> Awesome!! Beautiful! Merry Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning! WOW!!




Thank you JE and Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Dluvch

weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine



I know what you mean sister, the addiction is real!!!!!!  Keeps you up at night, you dream about it, and the very sight of H melts your heart.  Hail to the H!  Lovely pic by the way!  Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003



Oh my favorite bag, and that charm is amazing.  The bracelet, the watch, all breathtakingly beautiful.   Your pics are always out of this world.


----------



## Dluvch

lovely2008 said:


> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!



Oh she and your bracelet are beautiful.


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987



So elegant!  Love the entire look!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...



Oh that bag, red is my sweet spot!   Rami you have an amazing collection of the perfect pieces!   Hopefully Santa will bring some snow for you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003



Looks like a magazine !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lovely2008 said:


> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!



This !! always renew my love of the basic black Kelly !


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Oh my favorite bag, and that charm is amazing.  The bracelet, the watch, all breathtakingly beautiful.   Your pics are always out of this world.




Thank you Dira919 for the kind words. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks like a magazine !!




Many thanks Chkpfbeliever. [emoji3]


----------



## Hermes Only

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you so much. You made my day. [emoji51]


 Thank You .. Hugs! 



PrestigeH said:


> Hi HermesOnly. It is Blue Paradise. Actually I saw a pic of you carrying a pico. Made me wanna to have one just like u. [emoji3]


 Perfect.. We're Pico Bleu Twins! 



chincac said:


> thank you dear W!
> dear W, your smile is your greatest accessory!! but everything else is not bad


 Thanks Chincac.. as always, your words are appreciated



eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8] I just love your style my dear! Can't wait to see which SS design you got [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... You wear them with such flair and are a total enabler [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And 2 bags...ooooooh.. The new year looks promising for you dear Hermes Only and please don't forget to share the pictures with your friends at TPF [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


 Of course, I'll share.. I've been patiently waiting for the first one since 2014 (hint K40 Tri) and second was just recently placed (B40 Bi)..lets see. I stopped waiting anymore, eventually.. that call will come to fruition less I expected. 



weibandy said:


> In awe!!  Absolutley gorgeous.


 Thank You Weibandy.. I appreciate it. 



tonkamama said:


> So stylish!  Love your shawl!&#127876;&#128149;


 Thanks Luv.. Hugs!


----------



## atomic110

With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear from me soon


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear from me soon




Congrats. Woohoo. U need to reveal when u can. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Rami!!!! This is one of the most beautiful shots ever! That RED B is everything and so are you!! XXOO


So good to see you here. Thank you. You are a sweetheart :kiss: 


Dira919 said:


> Oh that bag, red is my sweet spot!   Rami you have an amazing collection of the perfect pieces!   Hopefully Santa will bring some snow for you.


You are too kind. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...



Great picture &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;missing snow as well )


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear from me soon



Wow!! That looks exiting &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003



Yeeeeyyyyy&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;, looks super &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987



Looking great and cozy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! Perfect for Xmas season!


----------



## Bobmops

weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine



Such a great combo &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!


----------



## PrestigeH

bobmops said:


> yeeeeyyyyy[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41], looks super [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Great picture &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;missing snow as well )



Thank you &#128536;


----------



## Rami00

lovely2008 said:


> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!



Black is always a good idea. Love it.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003



Merry Christmas. What a fabulous shot.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Merry Christmas. What a fabulous shot.




Thank you Rami. [emoji5]&#65039;&#129303;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> What a stunner look. You own the most fabulous wardrobe. Gorgeous!







JE2824 said:


> Beautiful! Love those gloves!







Dira919 said:


> So elegant!  Love the entire look!







Bobmops said:


> Looking great and cozy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Perfect for Xmas season!




Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003




What a stunning shot. You are an artist!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear from me soon




What an exciting "official" closure shopping. Look forward to your reveal when you have time and connection. Enjoy your holidays!! [emoji319][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> What a stunning shot. You are an artist!!




Thank you Kat. [emoji77][emoji77]


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely2008 said:


> thanks kat.lee!  can you believe she is 28 yrs old?  actually it's mix-n-matchy lol.  kelly is ghw and bracelet is shw..




Hard to believe her age!! Looks like new to me!! Mixing metal is always fun and you did it well!! Enjoy your beautiful K and holidays!


----------



## KittieKelly

atomic110 said:


> With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear from me soon



awww...but I must say you are going out with a bang 
Those are some goodies


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Give a thought to it. Imagine the possibilities. [emoji18][emoji9]



[emoji8][emoji8] good morning... Thought long and hard and the answer is still NO [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987



STUNNING my dear Kat! You leave me in AWE every single time!!! The dress looks gorgeous along with the matching gloves and of course Ms. Unicorn is totally killing it too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003



Now that's the most stylish way to wish everyone a merry Christmas my dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and since I can see four of everything in this fabulous picture does that mean you have now purchased a cloning machine and have started cloning all your H goodies for your friends like me [emoji3][emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear from me soon




Omg!!!! With this kind of loot I will gladly sit on ban island too!!! Can't wait to see all you got my friend! I spy more scarves, couple of twillies, wallet amongst other things in that shopping bag [emoji4][emoji4] am it right?
Have an amazing trip but please show us what you got before you leave [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8] good morning... Thought long and hard and the answer is still NO [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING my dear Kat! You leave me in AWE every single time!!! The dress looks gorgeous along with the matching gloves and of course Ms. Unicorn is totally killing it too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's the most stylish way to wish everyone a merry Christmas my dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and since I can see four of everything in this fabulous picture does that mean you have now purchased a cloning machine and have started cloning all your H goodies for your friends like me [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!!! With this kind of loot I will gladly sit on ban island too!!! Can't wait to see all you got my friend! I spy more scarves, couple of twillies, wallet amongst other things in that shopping bag [emoji4][emoji4] am it right?
> Have an amazing trip but please show us what you got before you leave [emoji12]




Good morning Eternallove. No cloning. Four items each are similar but not identical. Can you spot the difference? [emoji13]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Kat.lee's post shows so much compassion.  Her idea is very beautiful.  Here are some more candles to help find peace of mind for all of us here.  Happy Holiday!



Awe love the beautiful gesture dear weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; happy holidays to you and your loved ones too my dear!



lovely2008 said:


> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!



GORGEOUS match!!! 



Dira919 said:


> I know what you mean sister, the addiction is real!!!!!!  Keeps you up at night, you dream about it, and the very sight of H melts your heart.  Hail to the H!  Lovely pic by the way!  Your bag is gorgeous!



Oh my sweet friend welcome to the dark side! I am totally with you! 



Hermes Only said:


> Of course, I'll share.. I've been patiently waiting for the first one since 2014 (hint K40 Tri) and second was just recently placed (B40 Bi)..lets see. I stopped waiting anymore, eventually.. that call will come to fruition less I expected.
> !




Omg! 2014? Ok you are totally due for some FABULOUS news in the new year my dear! Both bags sound heavenly and knowing your fabulous style you will totally ROCK them[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove. No cloning. Four items each are similar but not identical. Can you spot the difference? [emoji13]




Hahaha!!! Cmon you can't do cloning for your friends this holiday season? [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Cmon you can't do cloning for your friends this holiday season? [emoji8][emoji8]




Yes I can clone. Join me


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I can clone. Join me




Lol!!! Of course I will join you in getting rid of all your fabulous H goodies off your hands [emoji12]


----------



## Bobmops

Black and white Xmas look &#128526;, I added red color to my hair for more festive look &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;beloved Galop, enamel, black CDC , Kelly belt and white top from Hermes


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...


Look Like an advertisement! Nice shot!


weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine


Another Picotin ! Nice~ yeah, H is  the most addictive 'H'obby ever&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> The scenery looks quite peaceful. I've lighted up some candles just for you!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219935


So christmasy ambience &#128077;I wanna visit your place too~


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> We are in as a team and out as a team!!![emoji123]&#127995;[emoji123]&#127995;


Count  me in! &#128170;&#128170;&#128170;


----------



## atomic110

weibandy said:


> Kat.lee's post shows so much compassion.  Her idea is very beautiful.  Here are some more candles to help find peace of mind for all of us here.  Happy Holiday!


Another nice shot! Am I invited? Keke


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987


Omg! I want that gloves! Although  it won't work for my country but I don't care~ ops, thought I have just announced it is the end for my H shopping already ? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## atomic110

lovely2008 said:


> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!



I love your K and Bracelet too~&#128518;&#128518;


PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003


Merry  Christmas my dear~ I always like your kaleidoscope style photo, and this is the best one for Christmas greeting


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. Woohoo. U need to reveal when u can. [emoji3]





Bobmops said:


> Wow!! That looks exiting &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an exciting "official" closure shopping. Look forward to your reveal when you have time and connection. Enjoy your holidays!! [emoji319][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittiekuddles said:
> 
> 
> 
> awww...but I must say you are going out with a bang
> Those are some goodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!!! With this kind of loot I will gladly sit on ban island too!!! Can't wait to see all you got my friend! I spy more scarves, couple of twillies, wallet amongst other things in that shopping bag [emoji4][emoji4] am it right?
> Have an amazing trip but please show us what you got before you leave [emoji12]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks everyone...
> Keke... one of the culprit in my this shopping hunt~
> Guess what is it&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
Click to expand...


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Black and white Xmas look &#128526;, I added red color to my hair for more festive look &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;beloved Galop, enamel, black CDC , Kelly belt and white top from Hermes


Look very festive ! And I can't help it to notice your orange boxes behind your room &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Black and white Xmas look [emoji41], I added red color to my hair for more festive look [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]beloved Galop, enamel, black CDC , Kelly belt and white top from Hermes



STUNNING ensemble my dear and love the decor of your room! You look so festive and beautiful my friend [emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Bobmops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! That looks exiting [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...
> Keke... one of the culprit in my this shopping hunt~
> Guess what is it[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! A rodeo?
Click to expand...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

lovely2008 said:


> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!




Love it!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311




TOTALLY [emoji173]&#65039; everything about this!
I know you look beautiful!
Enjoy the holiday season!&#127870;


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311




Stunning!!! So pretty and happy colors!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay~ PM size that I've been hunting for&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; now you understand why I gotta escape ban island right?
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, this is killing look! Don't commit crime during Christmas please, haha &#128537;&#128537;
Click to expand...


----------



## ceci

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...




Cool pose with your stunning B !! Miss this place...lighting up candles & checking out the crutches...used to go every year around this time of the year over a decade ago...


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311



Thank you dear ! You look great in red ! Merry Christmas to you &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Look very festive ! And I can't help it to notice your orange boxes behind your room &#128518;&#128518;



Thank you dear Atomic110! Love to look at those boxes &#128514;They are the best Xmas decoration for me )


----------



## ceci

So excited my lovely SA found me the special design that I've waited patiently for almost 4 years...Now rest nicely on the Christmas tree [emoji319] Merry Christmas to you all ~


----------



## Bobmops

ceci said:


> So excited my lovely SA found me the special design that I've waited patiently for almost 4 years...Now rest nicely on the Christmas tree [emoji319] Merry Christmas to you all ~
> 
> View attachment 3220320
> View attachment 3220321



Show us more &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;, we need to see it &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> TOTALLY [emoji173]&#65039; everything about this!
> I know you look beautiful!
> Enjoy the holiday season!&#127870;



Thank you my dear friend for your kind and sweet words always :HUGS: happy holidays to you too my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



HGT said:


> Stunning!!! So pretty and happy colors!



Thank you so much dear HGT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Yay~ PM size that I've been hunting for[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] now you understand why I gotta escape ban island right?
> 
> OMG, this is killing look! Don't commit crime during Christmas please, haha [emoji11][emoji11]



Hahaha! You are so sweet and funny my dear friend!!! Thank you so much!!! Many congrats on getting your PM rodeo! Of course you had to get out of ban island for that[emoji3][emoji3]... Can't wait to see what else is there in those other boxes[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear ! You look great in red ! Merry Christmas to you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you dear Bopmops [emoji8][emoji8] don't you love everything at this time of the year! So festive and joyful!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ceci said:


> So excited my lovely SA found me the special design that I've waited patiently for almost 4 years...Now rest nicely on the Christmas tree [emoji319] Merry Christmas to you all ~
> 
> View attachment 3220320
> View attachment 3220321




Omg!!! Can't wait to see what you got ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

atomic110 said:


> With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear from me soon



A lot of boxes to unwrap over your holidays. Show us when you have the chance.


----------



## weibandy

atomic110 said:


> Another nice shot! Am I invited? Keke



Wouldn't be a party without you! Of course


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311



You look gorgeous!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## ceci

Bobmops said:


> Show us more [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;, we need to see it [emoji23][emoji23]







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Can't wait to see what you got ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Will do! I promise!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> You look gorgeous!!!!! :kiss:




Thank you so much sweet Rami [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311



Beautiful lady!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311




Lovely festive look. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ceci said:


> So excited my lovely SA found me the special design that I've waited patiently for almost 4 years...Now rest nicely on the Christmas tree [emoji319] Merry Christmas to you all ~
> 
> View attachment 3220320
> View attachment 3220321




Must be an exciting goodie worths waiting for 4 years! Look forward to your reveal!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Bobmops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! That looks exiting [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...
> Keke... one of the culprit in my this shopping hunt~
> Guess what is it[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyy. A rodeo !!!!????
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Black and white Xmas look [emoji41], I added red color to my hair for more festive look [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]beloved Galop, enamel, black CDC , Kelly belt and white top from Hermes




I always love your room decorations. The oranges boxes..... [emoji13][emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Bobmops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! That looks exiting [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...
> Keke... one of the culprit in my this shopping hunt~
> Guess what is it[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo........ Show please [emoji3]
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Omg! I want that gloves! Although  it won't work for my country but I don't care~ ops, thought I have just announced it is the end for my H shopping already ? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Perhaps keep one pair for any winter holidays day in a cold place? 



atomic110 said:


> So christmasy ambience [emoji106]I wanna visit your place too~



Most welcome!!



eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING my dear Kat! You leave me in AWE every single time!!! The dress looks gorgeous along with the matching gloves and of course Ms. Unicorn is totally killing it too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much dear eternallove4bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311




U look stunning. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Black and white Xmas look [emoji41], I added red color to my hair for more festive look [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]beloved Galop, enamel, black CDC , Kelly belt and white top from Hermes




Love this look Bobmops!


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> So excited my lovely SA found me the special design that I've waited patiently for almost 4 years...Now rest nicely on the Christmas tree [emoji319] Merry Christmas to you all ~
> 
> View attachment 3220320
> View attachment 3220321




Congrats. Show us&#129299;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Bobmops said:


> Black and white Xmas look &#128526;, I added red color to my hair for more festive look &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;beloved Galop, enamel, black CDC , Kelly belt and white top from Hermes



Nice !! Love those orange boxes on your mantel.


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Black and white Xmas look &#55357;&#56846;, I added red color to my hair for more festive look &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;beloved Galop, enamel, black CDC , Kelly belt and white top from Hermes


Love the pop of color in your room. You look beautiful.


atomic110 said:


> Bobmops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! That looks exiting &#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;&#55357;&#56846;[/QUOTE
> Thanks everyone...
> Keke... one of the culprit in my this shopping hunt~
> Guess what is it&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! A rodeo. More pics please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rami00

The other day...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Beautiful lady!!!!



Thank you my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely festive look. Gorgeous!!!



Thank you so much dear Kat :HUGS:



PrestigeH said:


> U look stunning. Merry Christmas to you.




Good morning to you dear PH and thank you for being so sweet[emoji8][emoji8] So what do you have up your  sleeve for us today [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> The other day...




Aaaahhhhh!!! H and C together? Okay I am drifting to dreamland now [emoji7][emoji7]... Your RC looks Stunning Rami [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ... So what did you get from Chanel my dear [emoji6]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> The other day...



My favourite names!! Stunning RC Rami.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> The other day...




Morning Rami. Beautiful shot once again. Happy shopping. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear Kat :HUGS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to you dear PH and thank you for being so sweet[emoji8][emoji8] So what do you have up your  sleeve for us today [emoji3][emoji3]




Good morning sweetie. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning sweetie. [emoji3]




Good morning [emoji8][emoji8] dying to see what you are going to post today!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning [emoji8][emoji8] dying to see what you are going to post today!




Thank you. U r so supportive. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji13]&#129299;[emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Some small Xmas presents bought yesterday![emoji4][emoji2][emoji319]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Some small Xmas presents bought yesterday![emoji4][emoji2][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220572
> View attachment 3220574




Wow please reveal. Congrats. [emoji3] Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you. U r so supportive. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji13]&#129299;[emoji12]



Hehehe! Remember I am living vicariously through you all while on ban island [emoji3][emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> Some small Xmas presents bought yesterday![emoji4][emoji2][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220572
> View attachment 3220574



Ooooooh nice!!! REVEAL please [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; Kat I am so excited!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow please reveal. Congrats. [emoji3] Just in time for Christmas.







eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! Remember I am living vicariously through you all while on ban island [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh nice!!! REVEAL please [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; Kat I am so excited!!!




Thank you dear prestigeH and eternallove4bag. Just posted in "last Hermes purchase" thread. [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love these Kelly gloves so much! Colour : Violet anemone.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this Kelly gloves so much! Colour : Violet anemone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220600



I loveeeee this pic so much.


----------



## Hermes Only

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...


 Gorgeous B... and LOVE your Canada Goose. I havent found them in US yet..  Always wanted one! 



weibandy said:


> Kat.lee's post shows so much compassion.  Her idea is very beautiful.  Here are some more candles to help find peace of mind for all of us here.  Happy Holiday!


 Happy Holidays and Peace to all, my friend.



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987


 You're one Elegant Lady..!! 



PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003


 Happy Christmas My Friend.. I hope you have all your H wishes come true!!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311


 .. IF you wanna be my lover.. You are one SPICE GIRL!! .. Perfect Color, Perfect CSGM.. You are Belle of the Party.. I LOVE IT!!!!! ... I LOVE Flamingo Party..!! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Some small Xmas presents bought yesterday![emoji4][emoji2][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220572
> View attachment 3220574


.. Hmm, I SPY SS2016 in those Orange Boxes!!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaaahhhhh!!! H and C together? Okay I am drifting to dreamland now [emoji7][emoji7]... Your RC looks Stunning Rami [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ... So what did you get from Chanel my dear [emoji6]


Thank you. Surprisingly, no damage was done 


Kat.Lee said:


> My favourite names!! Stunning RC Rami.


Thank you :kiss:


PrestigeH said:


> Morning Rami. Beautiful shot once again. Happy shopping. [emoji3]


Good morning 


Kat.Lee said:


> Some small Xmas presents bought yesterday![emoji4][emoji2][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220572
> View attachment 3220574


Can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## Rami00

ceci said:


> Cool pose with your stunning B !! Miss this place...lighting up candles & checking out the crutches...used to go every year around this time of the year over a decade ago...



I don't blame you. It is a wonderful place. 
Thank you xx


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lovely2008

Rami00 said:


> The other day...



i love that pop of color!  beautiful bag!


----------



## lovely2008

Dira919 said:


> Oh she and your bracelet are beautiful.





chkpfbeliever said:


> This !! always renew my love of the basic black Kelly !





Rami00 said:


> Black is always a good idea. Love it.





Kat.Lee said:


> Hard to believe her age!! Looks like new to me!! Mixing metal is always fun and you did it well!! Enjoy your beautiful K and holidays!





atomic110 said:


> I love your K and Bracelet too~&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;





HGT said:


> Love it!




Thanks everyone for your compliments!  Hope everyone is having a cozy and safe holidays.  Merry Xmas everyone!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I loveeeee this pic so much.



Thank you dear. 



Rami00 said:


> Can't wait to see what you got.



Thank you. Just posted in " last Hermes purchase" thread.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Only said:


> You're one Elegant Lady..!!
> 
> 
> .. Hmm, I SPY SS2016 in those Orange Boxes!!



Thank you so much Hermes Only. I like your sharp eyes!! [emoji317][emoji102]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Love these Kelly gloves so much! Colour : Violet anemone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220635




I totally agree with Rami. Beautiful pic. Colour of the gloves is so stunning.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I totally agree with Rami. Beautiful pic. Colour of the gloves is so stunning.




Thank you so much prestigeH. [emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! You are so sweet and funny my dear friend!!! Thank you so much!!! Many congrats on getting your PM rodeo! Of course you had to get out of ban island for that[emoji3][emoji3]... Can't wait to see what else is there in those other boxes[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;





chkpfbeliever said:


> A lot of boxes to unwrap over your holidays. Show us when you have the chance.





Kat.Lee said:


> atomic110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yayyy. A rodeo !!!!????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atomic110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo........ Show please [emoji3]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atomic110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! A rodeo. More pics please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank  you my  dear *eternallove4bag, chkpfbeliever, Kat.Lee, PrestigeH, Rami00*! Yes, baby rodeo &#128052;is inside the goodies, can  you spot it? Keke...
> So thrilled that I found some of past season design in the color that I've been looking for&#128516; and the dip dye is worth dying for~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank  you my  dear *eternallove4bag, chkpfbeliever, Kat.Lee, PrestigeH, Rami00*! Yes, baby rodeo [emoji206]is inside the goodies, can  you spot it? Keke...
> So thrilled that I found some of past season design in the color that I've been looking for[emoji1] and the dip dye is worth dying for~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a stunning haul. You are catching up with eternallove4bag. Soon we will have more shawl queens!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow what a stunning haul. You are catching up with eternallove4bag. Soon we will have more shawl queens!!! Congrats!!!


No no no, I won't never able to compete with eternallove4bag, she is the ultimate shawl queen!
Mine is just some design that I love and I recently steal alot of SS16 scarves simply because of this collection is so outstanding that I can't resist &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> No no no, I won't never able to compete with eternallove4bag, she is the ultimate shawl queen!
> Mine is just some design that I love and I recently steal alot of SS16 scarves simply because of this collection is so outstanding that I can't resist [emoji28][emoji28]




You are too modest. I agree eternallove4bag will always be the ultimate shawl [emoji146]!!! [emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> The other day...


Oh..This  is a deadly combo *Rami*&#128513;&#128513;



weibandy said:


> Wouldn't be a party without you! Of course


&#128513;&#128513;I'm coming~


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Perhaps keep one pair for any winter holidays day in a cold place?





Kat.Lee said:


> Love these Kelly gloves so much! Colour : Violet anemone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220635


Another beautiful gloves ! I need to my winter wonderland~ lets brainstorm it &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Another beautiful gloves ! I need to my winter wonderland~ lets brainstorm it [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Thank you dear atomic. Hope you see you getting them! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank  you my  dear *eternallove4bag, chkpfbeliever, Kat.Lee, PrestigeH, Rami00*! Yes, baby rodeo [emoji206]is inside the goodies, can  you spot it? Keke...
> So thrilled that I found some of past season design in the color that I've been looking for[emoji1] and the dip dye is worth dying for~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rodeo....... I want!!!!!! [emoji12][emoji13]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> That rodeo....... I want!!!!!! [emoji12][emoji13]


Come on, you are the rodeo's king already&#128518;&#128518; why would  you want my little baby&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Come on, you are the rodeo's king already[emoji38][emoji38] why would  you want my little baby[emoji23][emoji23]




Ha ha I want and I need. [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> My look yesterday!
> Fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 4dayslikethese said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my new-to-me Bolide 27 out! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of your bag.
> 
> 
> Hermes Only said:
> 
> 
> 
> May The *H *Be With You...Happy *H*'olidays Everyone.
> Last Weekend Outfit.. Kit and Ace Black Shirt, All-Saints Cigarette Pants, Fluevog Booties, H Craie CDC, H Belt, Cape Code, Brandebourg CSGM and B40 Tricolor Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ebene with Brushed GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Omg love everything. You are such a handsome and stylish man. The bag is beyond fabulous.
Click to expand...


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha I want and I need. [emoji13][emoji13]


Catch it if you can &#128518;&#128518;
Little baby will be on the road with me for 2weeks... I know I know, it is a little bit over 'charm'ing for now but I need it to keep me company &#128521;


----------



## megt10

chincac said:


> Craie mini evelyne,  carmen, Arceau watch and cdc bracelet on holiday &#9786;


Love it.


PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]
> View attachment 3219392



Gimme the horse and no one gets hurt. I so want it


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Catch it if you can [emoji38][emoji38]
> Little baby will be on the road with me for 2weeks... I know I know, it is a little bit over 'charm'ing for now but I need it to keep me company [emoji6]




Wow ok I have made up my mind. I am tracking u.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the horse and no one gets hurt. I so want it




Lol. Megt is it time for Christmas. Peace. No war. [emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Did some more shopping with DD/DS. And sneaked into one of my favourite stores for some more damage. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219417



Stunning Kat! You are always so chic.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...



What a fantastic action shot.


----------



## megt10

weibandy said:


> New Pico and Sieste in the Holiday spirit
> 
> My, how I love this brand...even though it is more addictive than chocolate or caffeine


True, more expensive but looks so much better on tour body than chocolate . Fabulous btw.


Kat.Lee said:


> The scenery looks quite peaceful. I've lighted up some candles just for you!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219935


Love the picture. I am keeping my card for the unique beauty of it and the very nice warm note my SA added.


Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> You and this gorgeous bag are making me rethink the Kelly. Looking amazing.]
> 
> 
> 
> lovely2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone, took ms. kelly & bracelet out today for xmas shopping.  i love her so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone a Merry Christmas. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3220003



Very cool pictures. I should have plenty of time to play with the app as I need to head directly back to Ban Island. Until then I have several things waiting for their debut action shot after my brief visit to Hermes this afternoon.


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear from me soon



Looking like a beautiful swan song . Hopefully we will see what is in the bag.


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> Black and white Xmas look &#128526;, I added red color to my hair for more festive look &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;beloved Galop, enamel, black CDC , Kelly belt and white top from Hermes



Fabulous. Love the belt.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311



You really are beautiful, both inside and out.


----------



## megt10

ceci said:


> So excited my lovely SA found me the special design that I've waited patiently for almost 4 years...Now rest nicely on the Christmas tree [emoji319] Merry Christmas to you all ~
> 
> View attachment 3220320
> View attachment 3220321


Can't wait to see.


Rami00 said:


> The other day...


Gorgeous red.


Kat.Lee said:


> Some small Xmas presents bought yesterday![emoji4][emoji2][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220572
> View attachment 3220574



 so can't wait.


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank  you my  dear *eternallove4bag, chkpfbeliever, Kat.Lee, PrestigeH, Rami00*! Yes, baby rodeo &#128052;is inside the goodies, can  you spot it? Keke...
> So thrilled that I found some of past season design in the color that I've been looking for&#128516; and the dip dye is worth dying for~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love. Twins I think on one scarf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wow ok I have made up my mind. I am tracking u.


Are you sending your rodeo armies to track us down? Lol... is king of rodeo coming as well?&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;




megt10 said:


> Looking like a beautiful swan song . Hopefully we will see what is in the bag.


Indeed, haha... already revealed my last damage of the year, lol &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## megt10

K I am beat and another early day. Prelude to am action shot. I was very busy and swimming quickly to ban island.


----------



## megt10

Ready for action tomorrow. My first Lindy 30 in gold Clemence. I have always loved this color and have nothing similar.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Very cool pictures. I should have plenty of time to play with the app as I need to head directly back to Ban Island. Until then I have several things waiting for their debut action shot after my brief visit to Hermes this afternoon.




Thank you Megt. [emoji12][emoji317] Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> K I am beat and another early day. Prelude to am action shot. I was very busy and swimming quickly to ban island.







megt10 said:


> Ready for action tomorrow. My first Lindy 30 in gold Clemence. I have always loved this color and have nothing similar.




That's a lot of orange boxes. Please show [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Are you sending your rodeo armies to track us down? Lol... is king of rodeo coming as well?[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, haha... already revealed my last damage of the year, lol [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Secret. Look behind u. [emoji83][emoji83][emoji83][emoji83]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> K I am beat and another early day. Prelude to am action shot. I was very busy and swimming quickly to ban island.





megt10 said:


> Ready for action tomorrow. My first Lindy 30 in gold Clemence. I have always loved this color and have nothing similar.


&#128525;&#128525; Wow * megt10* what a haul!! Your Gold Lindy look classy! Oh my oh my, I'm taking a sampan boat to ban island, wanna jump in for a ride? Lol..&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> K I am beat and another early day. Prelude to am action shot. I was very busy and swimming quickly to ban island.




OMG!! How exciting!!! Congrats. Slow down Meg. Wait for me. I'm swimming right behind you!!! Can you see me??


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG!! How exciting!!! Congrats. Slow down Meg. Wait for me. I'm swimming right behind you!!! Can you see me??


Haha, wanna take a ride with me? I'm paddling a sampan boat now over to ban island... swimming is too slow and PrestigeH wanna catch me~ lol&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## loves

Am catching up on this thread. Too many pages to go through so just thank you for all the nice compliments given on my last picture and that I am enjoying all the lovely action pics that have been posted since I last visited.

Your guys and girls literally put the "H" into my Holiday season and making it even more fabulous xoxo Happy holidays all and you all are looking great as usual.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Haha, wanna take a ride with me? I'm paddling a sampan boat now over to ban island... swimming is too slow and PrestigeH wanna catch me~ lol[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Lol. Lol. Oh I'd better jump on your boat. I don't want to be in prestigeH's capture either. [emoji474]&#127995;[emoji474]&#127995;[emoji571][emoji571]


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Am catching up on this thread. Too many pages to go through so just thank you for all the nice compliments given on my last picture and that I am enjoying all the lovely action pics that have been posted since I last visited.
> 
> Your guys and girls literally put the "H" into my Holiday season and making it even more fabulous xoxo Happy holidays all and you all are looking great as usual.




Awww nice to see you back *loves*. Happy holidays to you too and hope to see you in action soon, and your breakfast!![emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## thyme

Rami00 said:


> Still no sign of snow...



Gorgeous outfit and B!


----------



## thyme

atomic110 said:


> Catch it if you can &#128518;&#128518;
> Little baby will be on the road with me for 2weeks... I know I know, it is a little bit over 'charm'ing for now but I need it to keep me company &#128521;



Awww soo cute


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> Am catching up on this thread. Too many pages to go through so just thank you for all the nice compliments given on my last picture and that I am enjoying all the lovely action pics that have been posted since I last visited.
> 
> Your guys and girls literally put the "H" into my Holiday season and making it even more fabulous xoxo Happy holidays all and you all are looking great as usual.




Yes agree. Excitement has filled the air. I am not sure should I turn left or right now. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Catch it if you can [emoji38][emoji38]
> Little baby will be on the road with me for 2weeks... I know I know, it is a little bit over 'charm'ing for now but I need it to keep me company [emoji6]




Oh love everything in this atomic. So happy for you getting the rodeo. And perfect Carmen!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh love everything in this atomic. So happy for you getting the rodeo. And perfect Carmen!!




Don't be too happy. I am right behind. I saw the rodeo tail. [emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Don't be too happy. I am right behind. I saw the rodeo tail. [emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;




Omg. Giddy up giddy up!!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Lol..Oh I'd better jump on your boat. I don't want to be in prestigeH's capture either. [emoji474]&#127995;[emoji474]&#127995;[emoji571][emoji571]





Kat.Lee said:


> Oh love everything in this atomic. So happy for you getting the rodeo. And perfect Carmen!!





PrestigeH said:


> Don't be too happy. I am right behind. I saw the rodeo tail. [emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;





Kat.Lee said:


> Omg. Giddy up giddy up!!


Haha, thanks *Kat*! Let's act fast before *PrestigeH* catch  up with us... &#128518;&#128518;
Perhaps you can help me paddling another side with your beautiful gloves ?lol&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> Awww soo cute


Thank you *chincac*


loves said:


> Am catching up on this thread. Too many pages to go through so just thank you for all the nice compliments given on my last picture and that I am enjoying all the lovely action pics that have been posted since I last visited.
> 
> Your guys and girls literally put the "H" into my Holiday season and making it even more fabulous xoxo Happy holidays all and you all are looking great as usual.


Love to see you again *loves *! Happy 'H'oliday~&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks *Kat*! Let's act fast before *PrestigeH* catch  up with us... [emoji38][emoji38]
> Perhaps you can help me paddling another side with your beautiful gloves ?lol[emoji6][emoji6]




Sure. More than happy to help paddling. But with the gloves on I'm afraid I'll need two plastic bags to stop them from getting wet. [emoji16][emoji33] let's work it out. Main point is to get away from PrestigeH as fast as we could!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. More than happy to help paddling. But with the gloves on I'm afraid I'll need two plastic bags to stop them from getting wet. [emoji16][emoji33]




Yes ask Kat to paddle with those gloves. [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## Kat.Lee

prestigeh said:


> yes ask kat to paddle with those gloves. [emoji12][emoji13]




l o l!!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. More than happy to help paddling. But with the gloves on I'm afraid I'll need two plastic bags to stop them from getting wet. [emoji16][emoji33]


I'm laughing out loud now... I can't imagine how a pair of elegant and beautiful gloves will look  like with two plastic bags covered it &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Hermes Only

megt10 said:


> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg love everything. You are such a handsome and stylish man. The bag is beyond fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Megt10.. Thanks for the compliments.. coming from a stylish elegant lady like you totally meant a lot.. Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> K I am beat and another early day. Prelude to am action shot. I was very busy and swimming quickly to ban island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW.. Look at those Orange Boxes.. I'm sure those are SS2016.. Looking forward a fab reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for action tomorrow. My first Lindy 30 in gold Clemence. I have always loved this color and have nothing similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE IT.. always classic and timeless Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> atomic110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank  you my  dear *eternallove4bag, chkpfbeliever, Kat.Lee, PrestigeH, Rami00*! Yes, baby rodeo &#128052;is inside the goodies, can  you spot it? Keke...
> So thrilled that I found some of past season design in the color that I've been looking for&#128516; and the dip dye is worth dying for~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW Check those Silks out.. Fabulous selection.. Twins on Kachina.. (you're going to LOVE IT).. and great new additions for SS2016 too.. Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Black and white Xmas look &#128526;, I added red color to my hair for more festive look &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;beloved Galop, enamel, black CDC , Kelly belt and white top from Hermes



Love it Bobmops! Simple yet elegant!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms unicorn again.
> atomic - the gloves are for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219986
> View attachment 3219987



Gorgeous Kat!


----------



## Dluvch

megt10 said:


> Ready for action tomorrow. My first Lindy 30 in gold Clemence. I have always loved this color and have nothing similar.



Nice pic shot!  I love that bag, congrats on all your goodies.


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311



Stunning look Eternal!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> The other day...



Love this picture Rami!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Ready for action tomorrow. My first Lindy 30 in gold Clemence. I have always loved this color and have nothing similar.




Absolute perfection Meg! Class is bag. Classic color. Awesome.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Love these Kelly gloves so much! Colour : Violet anemone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220635



My dear Kat your taste is IMPECCABLE! Just STUNNING! This is my favorite H color and being a purple girl this is HEAVEN! So luxe and gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Thank  you my  dear *eternallove4bag, chkpfbeliever, Kat.Lee, PrestigeH, Rami00*! Yes, baby rodeo [emoji206]is inside the goodies, can  you spot it? Keke...
> So thrilled that I found some of past season design in the color that I've been looking for[emoji1] and the dip dye is worth dying for~



:died: another FABULOUS haul my dear friend!!! My goodness girl you are on a roll [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... The designs and CWs are TDF![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme the horse and no one gets hurt. I so want it



You go girl!!!! Join our team please meg!!![emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



megt10 said:


> K I am beat and another early day. Prelude to am action shot. I was very busy and swimming quickly to ban island.



 WHAT A HAUL my dear meg!!! I think I just fainted!!!



megt10 said:


> Ready for action tomorrow. My first Lindy 30 in gold Clemence. I have always loved this color and have nothing similar.



Oh Meg!!! What a gorgeous bag!!! [emoji7][emoji7]These days I am craving gold too!!! STUNNING my dear! Still waiting for the loot in the other boxes [emoji12][emoji12]... Am I correct in assuming that one of them is 'Au Pays' CSGM SS 2016[emoji6][emoji6]



Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. More than happy to help paddling. But with the gloves on I'm afraid I'll need two plastic bags to stop them from getting wet. [emoji16][emoji33] let's work it out. Main point is to get away from PrestigeH as fast as we could!!!




OMG!!! I have never laughed this hard!!! What a beautiful way to wake up with a smile because of my fabulous TPF friends [emoji7][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> No no no, I won't never able to compete with eternallove4bag, she is the ultimate shawl queen!
> Mine is just some design that I love and I recently steal alot of SS16 scarves simply because of this collection is so outstanding that I can't resist [emoji28][emoji28]



My darling friend you are too modest! I am just crushing on your fabulous scarf collection!!! Just gorgeous pieces every single one of them!!! Can't wait to see you wearing them all[emoji7][emoji7]... And I totally hear you about the SS 2016 collection! I cant seem to stop either [emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> Wow what a stunning haul. You are catching up with eternallove4bag. Soon we will have more shawl queens!!! Congrats!!!



Oh my beautiful gorgeous friends I don't have much to catch up to[emoji23][emoji23]....my collection is still small [emoji85][emoji85]...I agree with you my dear Kat that looking at dear atomic's collection has left me gasping for breath!!! Totally inspiring [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> You are too modest. I agree eternallove4bag will always be the ultimate shawl [emoji146]!!! [emoji8]



Oh Kat I am no shawl queen... You are too sweet my friend [emoji8][emoji8]Just got a few beautiful pieces that I couldn't resist. Seeing the collection of some of the other fabulous TPFers is my inspiration[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> That rodeo....... I want!!!!!! [emoji12][emoji13]



Omg!!! Don't you have enough already my dear PH? Seriously your stable is now overflowing and understaffed.... So hire me? [emoji12][emoji12]



atomic110 said:


> Catch it if you can [emoji38][emoji38]
> Little baby will be on the road with me for 2weeks... I know I know, it is a little bit over 'charm'ing for now but I need it to keep me company [emoji6]



Ooooooh!!! Looks fabulous with your evie dear atomic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. LOVE LOVE LOVE your rodeo my dear!!! Safe travels my friend!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Love it Bobmops! Simple yet elegant!



Thank you dear Ari !


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Fabulous. Love the belt.



Thank you dear , Meg ! Love your new bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> I always love your room decorations. The oranges boxes..... [emoji13][emoji14]



Louis and orange boxes that's the way to create festive look to any room &#128514;&#128514;&#128526;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Don't you have enough already my dear PH? Seriously your stable is now overflowing and understaffed.... So hire me? [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh!!! Looks fabulous with your evie dear atomic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. LOVE LOVE LOVE your rodeo my dear!!! Safe travels my friend!




Get me atomic rodeo and will hire u. [emoji12][emoji13] Go Christmas coming very soon.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Louis and orange boxes that's the way to create festive look to any room [emoji23][emoji23][emoji41]




I Miss Louis too. Cute little boy. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look Bobmops!



And I drooling over your gloves , dear Kat &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> I Miss Louis too. Cute little boy. &#129299;&#129299;



He is waiting for Xmas party to begin &#128514;&#128514;
(Hope it's ok to post Louis without H ?)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> Gorgeous B... and LOVE your Canada Goose. I havent found them in US yet..  Always wanted one!
> 
> Happy Holidays and Peace to all, my friend.
> 
> You're one Elegant Lady..!!
> 
> Happy Christmas My Friend.. I hope you have all your H wishes come true!!!
> 
> .. IF you wanna be my lover.. You are one SPICE GIRL!! .. Perfect Color, Perfect CSGM.. You are Belle of the Party.. I LOVE IT!!!!! ... I LOVE Flamingo Party..!!
> 
> .. Hmm, I SPY SS2016 in those Orange Boxes!!



Lol! You are so sweet dear Hermes Only  you are such a style icon! I love FP myself! Such a happy and vibrant design right? [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

On another note Canada Goose is available at Neiman's, Saks and Bloomies here in US! You will love the selection they carry [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> You really are beautiful, both inside and out.



You are so kind my dear Meg! You made my day [emoji8][emoji8]



loves said:


> Am catching up on this thread. Too many pages to go through so just thank you for all the nice compliments given on my last picture and that I am enjoying all the lovely action pics that have been posted since I last visited.
> 
> Your guys and girls literally put the "H" into my Holiday season and making it even more fabulous xoxo Happy holidays all and you all are looking great as usual.



Happy holidays dear loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Stunning look Eternal!




Thank you my dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> He is waiting for Xmas party to begin [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> (Hope it's ok to post Louis without H ?)




So sweet and adorable. I love this pic. [emoji76][emoji7][emoji76][emoji7][emoji76][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> He is waiting for Xmas party to begin [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> (Hope it's ok to post Louis without H ?)




Omg!!! He is a DARLING my dear Bopmops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; just adorable! Huge HUGS to him please from my side!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Get me atomic rodeo and will hire u. [emoji12][emoji13] Go Christmas coming very soon.




Hahahaha!! Let her be! You have ENOUGH to SHARE and GIFT to your friends [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Bobmops said:


> He is waiting for Xmas party to begin [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> (Hope it's ok to post Louis without H ?)




Awwww! So cute!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!! Let her be! You have ENOUGH to SHARE and GIFT to your friends [emoji23][emoji23]




Just get this one for me and will be enough.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Just get this one for me and will be enough.




Lol!!! Answer is still NO! I can't do this to my team mates BUT let's meet for breakfast/dinner (?) To discuss! Are you back on ban island yet?[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Answer is still NO! I can't do this to my team mates BUT let's meet for breakfast/dinner (?) To discuss! Are you back on ban island yet?[emoji3][emoji3]




To discuss means there is a possibility. Let us meet now at atomic place. No need food. If yes then I will be back on ban island. [emoji51][emoji3][emoji12]&#129299;


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Megt. [emoji12][emoji317] Looking forward to your posts.


 Going to wear the Lind today. I hope to get an action shot running my million errands.


PrestigeH said:


> That's a lot of orange boxes. Please show [emoji3]


I will. I need to savor them as that has to be it for awhile unless of course somehow your rodeo hoard finds it's way to my store.


atomic110 said:


> &#128525;&#128525; Wow * megt10* what a haul!! Your Gold Lindy look classy! Oh my oh my, I'm taking a sampan boat to ban island, wanna jump in for a ride? Lol..&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


Yeah, that sounds good. My arms are pretty tired from carrying those bags.


Kat.Lee said:


> OMG!! How exciting!!! Congrats. Slow down Meg. Wait for me. I'm swimming right behind you!!! Can you see me??


I see you.


Hermes Only said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megt10.. Thanks for the compliments.. coming from a stylish elegant lady like you totally meant a lot.. Hugs.
> 
> WOW.. Look at those Orange Boxes.. I'm sure those are SS2016.. Looking forward a fab reveal!
> 
> LOVE IT.. always classic and timeless Bag!
> Thank you. That is so kind. Indeed the SS2016 season has arrived for me and my poor stressed out cc.
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Going to wear the Lind today. I hope to get an action shot running my million errands.
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I need to savor them as that has to be it for awhile unless of course somehow your rodeo hoard finds it's way to my store.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds good. My arms are pretty tired from carrying those bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Only said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megt10.. Thanks for the compliments.. coming from a stylish elegant lady like you totally meant a lot.. Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.. Look at those Orange Boxes.. I'm sure those are SS2016.. Looking forward a fab reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT.. always classic and timeless Bag!
> 
> Thank you. That is so kind. Indeed the SS2016 season has arrived for me and my poor stressed out cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megt u r my friend and I am your friend. Ok will wait for your action posts. Taking front seat. [emoji7][emoji76]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolute perfection Meg! Class is bag. Classic color. Awesome.


Thank you. This is my first Lindy. My SA keeps saying that I really would love this one. 



eternallove4bag said:


> You go girl!!!! Join our team please meg!!![emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT A HAUL my dear meg!!! I think I just fainted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg!!! What a gorgeous bag!!! [emoji7][emoji7]These days I am craving gold too!!! STUNNING my dear! Still waiting for the loot in the other boxes [emoji12][emoji12]... Am I correct in assuming that one of them is 'Au Pays' CSGM SS 2016[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I have never laughed this hard!!! What a beautiful way to wake up with a smile because of my fabulous TPF friends [emoji7][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Yeah, it is quite a haul. I got Au Pays in the 90 not the shawl. I thought that it was more vibrant in the cw that I chose than the shawl. If they had the green one then I would have gotten that one. That is still on my list. I got Sieste in cw 15 for the shawl.


Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear , Meg ! Love your new bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128591;&#127995;


Thank you.


Bobmops said:


> He is waiting for Xmas party to begin &#128514;&#128514;
> (Hope it's ok to post Louis without H ?)


Aww, he is so adorable. Best picture ever.


eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! You are so sweet dear Hermes Only  you are such a style icon! I love FP myself! Such a happy and vibrant design right? [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> On another note Canada Goose is available at Neiman's, Saks and Bloomies here in US! You will love the selection they carry [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You are so kind my dear Meg! You made my day [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays dear loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Just a fact 


PrestigeH said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to wear the Lind today. I hope to get an action shot running my million errands.
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I need to savor them as that has to be it for awhile unless of course somehow your rodeo hoard finds it's way to my store.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sounds good. My arms are pretty tired from carrying those bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I see you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Only said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megt u r my friend and I am your friend. Ok will wait for your action posts. Taking front seat. [emoji7][emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> To discuss means there is a possibility. Let us meet now at atomic place. No need food. If yes then I will be back on ban island. [emoji51][emoji3][emoji12]&#129299;




Hahaha!!! Only if you bring your 100 rodeos with you we will meet and negotiate [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> You go girl!!!! Join our team please meg!!![emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT A HAUL my dear meg!!! I think I just fainted!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg!!! What a gorgeous bag!!! [emoji7][emoji7*]These days I am craving gold too!!! STUNNING my dear! Still waiting for the loot in the other boxes* [emoji12][emoji12]... Am I correct in assuming that one of them is 'Au Pays' CSGM SS 2016[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I have never laughed this hard!!! What a beautiful way to wake up with a smile because of my fabulous TPF friends [emoji7][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



My SA was shocked that I wanted the gold Lindy. He said that I keep surprising him. He keeps telling me that I am so fun and that I need fun colors to match my personality. I had to tell him that almost all my bags are colorful and sometimes I just need a neutral bag. I think gold is just beautiful and classic. So I am very excited to wear her today.


----------



## PrestigeH

A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899




OMG! OMG! OMG! Ok now I DIED!!! Are you serious? My goodness dear PH I have never ever seen a collection like yours!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] JUST STUNNING my dear!!! ... Now I need to pay you a VISIT for sure!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> My SA was shocked that I wanted the gold Lindy. He said that I keep surprising him. He keeps telling me that I am so fun and that I need fun colors to match my personality. I had to tell him that almost all my bags are colorful and sometimes I just need a neutral bag. I think gold is just beautiful and classic. So I am very excited to wear her today.




I am all about color too Meg so I can totally understand and initially I couldn't think beyond getting the bright H colors but with time and seeing all the beautiful neutrals posted here on the forum I have developed a total love for the neutral classic Colors! Your gold is TDF! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! Ok now I DIED!!! Are you serious? My goodness dear PH I have never ever seen a collection like yours!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] JUST STUNNING my dear!!! ... Now I need to pay you a VISIT for sure!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I still need that Constance too [emoji12] . Bring over.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> My SA was shocked that I wanted the gold Lindy. He said that I keep surprising him. He keeps telling me that I am so fun and that I need fun colors to match my personality. I had to tell him that almost all my bags are colorful and sometimes I just need a neutral bag. I think gold is just beautiful and classic. So I am very excited to wear her today.




Yes Megt. I totally agree with u. Sometimes we just need to have neutral colours.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899




OMG! WOW! WOW! WOW! I am gasping for air!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> OMG! WOW! WOW! WOW! I am gasping for air!




Thank you HGT. It's Christmas time. &#129299; I actually have only one but I use a phone app to change colours and Voila!!! Now I have more. [emoji75][emoji75][emoji75]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I still need that Constance too [emoji12] . Bring over.




Hahaha!!! My goodness PH I am still in AWE! I think right now I am in such a trance that I will even hand over the C :gasp: stop! What am I saying! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] see I am useless after this picture you posted!! DROOLING my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! My goodness PH I am still in AWE! I think right now I am in such a trance that I will even hand over the C :gasp: stop! What am I saying! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] see I am useless after this picture you posted!! DROOLING my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Ok look don't try hard to think. Just join me. Get atomic rodeo now. &#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you HGT. It's Christmas time. &#129299; I actually have only one but I use a phone app to change colours and Voila!!! Now I have more. [emoji75][emoji75][emoji75]




Liar!!! We have all seen pictures of each one of them individually[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] so you are caught my dear!!!... Don't listen to him HGT he just doesn't want us to come after his fabulous collection [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok look don't try hard to think. Just join me. Get atomic rodeo now. &#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;




I think this is how the witch (ahem not calling you that at all my dear [emoji3][emoji3]) lured Hansel and Gratel into the hut with all the chocolates and candies[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I think this is how the witch (ahem not calling you that at all my dear [emoji3][emoji3]) lured Hansel and Gratel into the hut with all the chocolates and candies[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Ok listen. I don't do lies and witchcraft. Look into my eyes again. "Karate Chop" [emoji624][emoji624][emoji624]


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899


I am speechless. That doesn't happen often . What an amazing collection. No wonder you need so many rodeos.


eternallove4bag said:


> I am all about color too Meg so I can totally understand and initially I couldn't think beyond getting the bright H colors but with time and seeing all the beautiful neutrals posted here on the forum I have developed a total love for the neutral classic Colors! Your gold is TDF! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;


That pretty much explains my growing love of all things neutral.


PrestigeH said:


> I still need that Constance too [emoji12] . Bring over.


Me too.


PrestigeH said:


> Yes Megt. I totally agree with u. Sometimes we just need to have neutral colours.


Exactly.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I am speechless. That doesn't happen often . What an amazing collection. No wonder you need so many rodeos.
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty much explains my growing love of all things neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.




Thank you Megt. I have been eyeing on your gorgeous and always growing collection. Give me the ostrich. Lol [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok listen. I don't do lies and witchcraft. Look into my eyes again. "Karate Chop" [emoji624][emoji624][emoji624]



Hahaha [emoji23][emoji23] rolling with laughter now[emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Megt. I have been eyeing on your gorgeous and always growing collection. Give me the ostrich. Lol [emoji12]



My goodness you don't stop do you [emoji3][emoji3] Beleive me after this picture of yours there's going to be a long line outside your house[emoji23][emoji23] all your time is going to go protecting these beauties!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha [emoji23][emoji23] rolling with laughter now[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness you don't stop do you [emoji3][emoji3] Beleive me after this picture of yours there's going to be a long line outside your house[emoji23][emoji23] all your time is going to go protecting these beauties!!




Don't stir a war here. It's peace time. [emoji23][emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Don't stir a war here. It's peace time. [emoji23][emoji28]




I will fight you for your bags in peace then [emoji8][emoji12]


----------



## KittieKelly

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899



They're like StormTroopers!!!
This is the best pic ever! Love them! WOW my eyes are popping out!


----------



## PrestigeH

kittiekuddles said:


> They're like StormTroopers!!!
> This is the best pic ever! Love them! WOW my eyes are popping out!




Thank you Kittiekuddles. Yes they are part of my starship troopers. We have a peaceful war coming up (with Eternallove) and we are gearing up. Rodeos get back in line. &#128372;&#128372;&#128372;&#128372;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kittiekuddles. Yes they are part of my starship troopers. We have a peaceful war coming up (with Eternallove) and we are gearing up. Rodeos get back in line. &#128372;&#128372;&#128372;&#128372;




Lol!!! Ok my team lets regroup[emoji3][emoji3]...We will come back after our strategizing session [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899



I'm speechless!!![emoji33][emoji87]



eternallove4bag said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! Ok now I DIED!!! Are you serious? My goodness dear PH I have never ever seen a collection like yours!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] JUST STUNNING my dear!!! ... Now I need to pay you a VISIT for sure!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



+1



HGT said:


> OMG! WOW! WOW! WOW! I am gasping for air!



+1



eternallove4bag said:


> My goodness you don't stop do you [emoji3][emoji3] Beleive me after this picture of yours there's going to be a long line outside your house[emoji23][emoji23] all your time is going to go protecting these beauties!!



Do you see me outside your door as well??



kittiekuddles said:


> They're like StormTroopers!!!
> This is the best pic ever! Love them! WOW my eyes are popping out!



I need to put on my Darth Vader suit with double super power lightsabers to fight with your storm troopers!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm speechless!!![emoji33][emoji87]
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see me outside your door as well??
> 
> 
> 
> I need to put on my Darth Vader suit with double super power lightsabers to fight with your storm troopers!!!




Kat Merry Christmas to you. Where's my present? [emoji3] ok just give me the unicorn. [emoji51]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899



O.M.G.What an amazing collection *PrestigeH*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> O.M.G.What an amazing collection *PrestigeH*




Thank you Ari. We are friends. Peace. [emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm speechless!!![emoji33][emoji87]
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see me outside your door as well??
> 
> 
> 
> I need to put on my Darth Vader suit with double super power lightsabers to fight with your storm troopers!!!




Let's strategize dear Kat! PH's goodies are worth fighting for.. Peacefully of course [emoji3][emoji23].. Together we are stronger[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ceci

Kat.Lee said:


> Must be an exciting goodie worths waiting for 4 years! Look forward to your reveal!




Not a major purchase but have been waiting for the bicolor version & the colors that I love for a while.



Kat.Lee said:


> Love these Kelly gloves so much! Colour : Violet anemone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220635




This is beautiful ~ Congrats! You must in love with purple [emoji171]



PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. Show us&#129299;




I will


----------



## Kat.Lee

ceci said:


> Not a major purchase but have been waiting for the bicolor version & the colors that I love for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful ~ Congrats! You must in love with purple [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will



Thank you ceci. 
How exciting...bicolour! Look forward to your reveal! Happy holidays to you!


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Not a major purchase but have been waiting for the bicolor version & the colors that I love for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful ~ Congrats! You must in love with purple [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will




Yes can't wait to see your reveal. Happy holidays to you too. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Let's strategize dear Kat! PH's goodies are worth fighting for.. Peacefully of course [emoji3][emoji23].. Together we are stronger[emoji173]&#65039;




Definitely. We need to have some intensive meetings with our team for a thorough plan! PH's goodies are good to pass up!!! That will be our perfect year end wrap up!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Definitely. We need to have some intensive meetings with our team for a thorough plan! PH's goodies are good to pass up!!! That will be our perfect year end wrap up!!




No need for intensive meetings. Let's all just meet up at atomic house. &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> No need for intensive meetings. Let's all just meet up at atomic house. &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;




Lol. 
I know you are still eyeing on her beautiful lounge!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol.
> I know you are still eyeing on her beautiful lounge!!




Yes yes ha ha [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Definitely. We need to have some intensive meetings with our team for a thorough plan! PH's goodies are good to pass up!!! That will be our perfect year end wrap up!!



Oh yes!! His collection is just PERFECT... PERFECT for US that is [emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> No need for intensive meetings. Let's all just meet up at atomic house. &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;[emoji470]&#127995;[emoji470]&#127995;




You just want her comfy couch and her beautiful new rodeo don't you my dear [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## KittieKelly

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kittiekuddles. Yes they are part of my starship troopers. We have a peaceful war coming up (with Eternallove) and we are gearing up. Rodeos get back in line. &#128372;&#128372;&#128372;&#128372;



You can easily make a little movie short with this idea


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Liar!!! We have all seen pictures of each one of them individually[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] so you are caught my dear!!!... Don't listen to him HGT he just doesn't want us to come after his fabulous collection [emoji6]




Agree!   I was like, no way!!! I remember I saw those bags before.  I am not that naive, haha!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Agree!   I was like, no way!!! I remember I saw those bags before.  I am not that naive, haha!




Ha ha HGT. Come on. [emoji317][emoji81][emoji317][emoji81]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Agree!   I was like, no way!!! I remember I saw those bags before.  I am not that naive, haha!




Heat hear my dear HGT! See PH we are not falling for that! Our team is strong and SMART[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Heat hear my dear HGT! See PH we are not falling for that! Our team is strong and SMART[emoji4][emoji4]




Don't try to confuse. HGT is my friend. [emoji74][emoji75][emoji74][emoji75]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Don't try to confuse. HGT is my friend. [emoji74][emoji75][emoji74][emoji75]




Hahaha! Hello! Ours too! Right dear HGT [emoji3]


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Don't try to confuse. HGT is my friend. [emoji74][emoji75][emoji74][emoji75]




Yes, yes! I am friends with your Rodeos, they need to play with me!



eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Hello! Ours too! Right dear HGT [emoji3]




[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## HGT

My dear friends on TPF!
Merry Christmas to all of you!  Wish we all have the H blessings like the one in this photo!  Love you all!


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> View attachment 3221006
> 
> 
> My dear friends on TPF!
> Merry Christmas to all of you!  Wish we all have the H blessings like the one in this photo!  Love you all!




Thank you HGT. U r so sweet. May all your wishes come true.


----------



## Bobmops

HGT said:


> View attachment 3221006
> 
> 
> My dear friends on TPF!
> Merry Christmas to all of you!  Wish we all have the H blessings like the one in this photo!  Love you all!



You are so sweet HGT ! Merry Xmas to you too!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> View attachment 3221006
> 
> 
> My dear friends on TPF!
> Merry Christmas to all of you!  Wish we all have the H blessings like the one in this photo!  Love you all!




Thank you HGT. Same to you.


----------



## weibandy

HGT said:


> View attachment 3221006
> 
> 
> My dear friends on TPF!
> Merry Christmas to all of you!  Wish we all have the H blessings like the one in this photo!  Love you all!



Ooooh, i love this!  Thank you for the wonderful good wishes to all!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899



Whoa!!  Too amazing!


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> K I am beat and another early day. Prelude to am action shot. I was very busy and swimming quickly to ban island.



Wow! Jackpot!!  This looks like a most fun shopping trip


----------



## weibandy

atomic110 said:


> Catch it if you can &#128518;&#128518;
> Little baby will be on the road with me for 2weeks... I know I know, it is a little bit over 'charm'ing for now but I need it to keep me company &#128521;



Adorable, happy and perfect! Love!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Love these Kelly gloves so much! Colour : Violet anemone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220635



A beautiful picture!  Those anemone gloves are simply perfection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> View attachment 3221006
> 
> 
> My dear friends on TPF!
> Merry Christmas to all of you!  Wish we all have the H blessings like the one in this photo!  Love you all!




Omg!!! What a fabulous picture! Wish that reindeer was running towards my house to deliver ALL the packages[emoji12]... Merry Christmas to you my dear HGT [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha [emoji23][emoji23] rolling with laughter now[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness you don't stop do you [emoji3][emoji3] Beleive me after this picture of yours there's going to be a long line outside your house[emoji23][emoji23] all your time is going to go protecting these beauties!!


I am first in line!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I am first in line!




Hehehe Right behind you meg... Or better still let's break the line and use the back door [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

Bobmops said:


> Such a great combo &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!


Thank you Bopmops!  I am having so much fun playing with combinations 



Dira919 said:


> I know what you mean sister, the addiction is real!!!!!!  Keeps you up at night, you dream about it, and the very sight of H melts your heart.  Hail to the H!  Lovely pic by the way!  Your bag is gorgeous!


. Your description is flawless!  Exactly so!  They got us 



Kat.Lee said:


> This is such a beautiful shot, beautiful bag and beautiful shawl. And you look fabulous!! Happy holiday


. Thank you so much Kat.Lee!!!  You are so kind   happy Holiday to you too.


----------



## KittieKelly

HGT said:


> View attachment 3221006
> 
> 
> My dear friends on TPF!
> Merry Christmas to all of you!  Wish we all have the H blessings like the one in this photo!  Love you all!



Hey wait, those are all for me!!! :lolots:


----------



## megt10

First action shot with my Lindy, H booties, shawl and belt. You can see the shawl much better in the 1st picture, but I prefer the second.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> First action shot with my Lindy, H booties, shawl and belt. You can see the shawl much better in the 1st picture, but I prefer the second.




Oh Meg!! You really are a pro when it comes to matching fabulous colors together!! Love the boots, your outfit, the shawl, Lindy BUT your best accessory is darling misha [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... FABULOUS[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Meg!! You really are a pro when it comes to matching fabulous colors together!! Love the boots, your outfit, the shawl, Lindy BUT your best accessory is darling misha [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... FABULOUS[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you. I am not sure why the pictures look so weird on my iPad and are turned. Still having computer problems apparently.


----------



## megt10

Hopefully this is better.


----------



## impulsive

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899




WOW!   Great collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I am not sure why the pictures look so weird on my iPad and are turned. Still having computer problems apparently.







megt10 said:


> Hopefully this is better.




Perfecto!! Now the pictures are not sideways! You really do look amazing dear meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfecto!! Now the pictures are not sideways! You really do look amazing dear meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Yeah but look how thin I look sideways . Like a funhouse mirror.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Yeah but look how thin I look sideways . Like a funhouse mirror.




Oh Meg you look beautiful both ways and my dear you are THIN! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u r so funny[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Pursebop

megt10 said:


> First action shot with my Lindy, H booties, shawl and belt. You can see the shawl much better in the 1st picture, but I prefer the second.


*you look marvelous, happy holidays...*


----------



## Pursebop

*Hermes at the movies... 
And yes I cleaned the counter with a wet one before placing my bag there, LOL :lolots:*


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Hopefully this is better.



You look super in those bright colors ,Meg ! Best wishes to Misha &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *Hermes at the movies...
> And yes I cleaned the counter with a wet one before placing my bag there, LOL :lolots:*



Hehe ) I was worried for a sec there ))) great color &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Feeling festive today in red and green with my furry collar.  Merry Christmas to everyone !! May Santa brings you lots of orange boxes !![emoji268][emoji268][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899



OMG &#128526; Am I died and end up in heaven ?&#128064;
Unbelievable beauty &#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

chkpfbeliever said:


> Feeling festive today in red and green with my furry collar.  Merry Christmas to everyone !! May Santa brings you lots of orange boxes !![emoji268][emoji268][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3221253



Looking great my dear ! May you wishes come true &#129303;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Rami00

Hermès San Francisco! Ladies and gentlemen, I have never seen this much inventory at H store before.


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Whoa!!  Too amazing!




[emoji76][emoji76] Thank you Weibandy. [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I am not sure why the pictures look so weird on my iPad and are turned. Still having computer problems apparently.







megt10 said:


> Hopefully this is better.




Nice Lindy and outfit. He is so adorable. Love love love. [emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *Hermes at the movies...
> 
> And yes I cleaned the counter with a wet one before placing my bag there, LOL :lolots:*




Ha ha nice setting. Enjoy the movie. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Feeling festive today in red and green with my furry collar.  Merry Christmas to everyone !! May Santa brings you lots of orange boxes !![emoji268][emoji268][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3221253




Merry Christmas to you too. May all your wishes come true and great health. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> OMG [emoji41] Am I died and end up in heaven ?[emoji102]
> 
> Unbelievable beauty [emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Hermès San Francisco! Ladies, I have never seen this much inventory at H store before.




Take some pictures please. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

Almost an action shot... Right?


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> The other day...




[emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Hermès San Francisco! Ladies and gentlemen, I have never seen this much inventory at H store before.



Oh my god Rami, I am so jelly right now, I'm living vicariously through you I hope u get some amazing pieces!


----------



## Rami00

Another one!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Hermès San Francisco! Ladies and gentlemen, I have never seen this much inventory at H store before.




Oh wish I was there with you!!!! Let us know what you see & get!!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Almost an action shot... Right?




Wow I love the plate in marble. So beautiful.


----------



## carrera993

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899




There. Are. No. Words.
<<deep intake of breath>>


----------



## PrestigeH

carrera993 said:


> There. Are. No. Words.
> 
> <<deep intake of breath>>




Thank you Carrera. [emoji3]


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Another one!




I spy that toolbox [emoji102]


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *Hermes at the movies...
> 
> And yes I cleaned the counter with a wet one before placing my bag there, LOL :lolots:*




Another fun and fabulous shot ********[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chkpfbeliever said:


> Feeling festive today in red and green with my furry collar.  Merry Christmas to everyone !! May Santa brings you lots of orange boxes !![emoji268][emoji268][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3221253




Merry Christmas dear chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you look beautiful and festive [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172]


----------



## carrera993

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Carrera. [emoji3]



No my dear, _Thank you_ for sharing your jaw dropping collection! 
(Shot with just gorgeous lighting btw)

You're my inspiration!! :worthy:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Hermès San Francisco! Ladies and gentlemen, I have never seen this much inventory at H store before.







Rami00 said:


> Almost an action shot... Right?







Rami00 said:


> Another one!



Welcome to US dear Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; lovely shots!! It's like visiting the H store myself!! Can't wait to see what you get!



PrestigeH said:


> Wow I love the plate in marble. So beautiful.



Good morning dear PH[emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

carrera993 said:


> No my dear, _Thank you_ for sharing your jaw dropping collection!
> (Shot with just gorgeous lighting btw)
> 
> You're my inspiration!! :worthy:




You are welcome and thank you. I guess I have a good camera phone. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Welcome to US dear Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; lovely shots!! It's like visiting the H store myself!! Can't wait to see what you get!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning dear PH[emoji3]




Good morning Eternallove. Ready for breakfast or dinner to discuss about collaboration? Need to get out of ban island soon. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove. Ready for breakfast or dinner to discuss about collaboration? Need to get out of ban island soon. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]




Hahaha! After that fabulous pic no collaboration only deliberation over how to get them ALL [emoji3][emoji3]... And you are already ready to get out of ban island? Omg! What are you getting next[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Pursebop

chkpfbeliever said:


> Feeling festive today in red and green with my furry collar.  Merry Christmas to everyone !! May Santa brings you lots of orange boxes !![emoji268][emoji268][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3221253


* chkpfbeliever you are looking oh so festive :xtree:*


----------



## Pursebop

eternallove4bag said:


> Another fun and fabulous shot ********[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas dear chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you look beautiful and festive [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji172]


*thank you love, happy holidays to you and your loved ones...*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! After that fabulous pic no collaboration only deliberation over how to get them ALL [emoji3][emoji3]... And you are already ready to get out of ban island? Omg! What are you getting next[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




Not sure lol [emoji3].


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! You are so sweet dear Hermes Only  you are such a style icon! I love FP myself! Such a happy and vibrant design right? [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;On another note Canada Goose is available at Neiman's, Saks and Bloomies here in US! You will love the selection they carry [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 .. Thank You EL4B.. FP is simply FUN CSGM.. looks like you've started your SS2016 collections already.. I'm starting to make my list.. and MANY Thanks for the Sieste cw GM list and Canada Goose info. Our local Neimans/Saks don't have it.. I have to go to a bigger City to see if they have Canada Goose.. perhaps, I'll check online...



megt10 said:


> Going to wear the Lind today. I hope to get an action shot running my million errands.Indeed the SS2016 season has arrived for me and my poor stressed out cc.


 Looking forward to it.. 



PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#55358;&#56595;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220899


.. PH, I .. need .. smelling salts for I have just fainted. You collections is every Hermes Lovers dream.. It's Fantabulous! Are they all 40cm? .. Hmm, you're inspiring me to take an updated family pics of mine as well.. .. Bravo My friend.. LOVE IT ALL.  



megt10 said:


> First action shot with my Lindy, H booties, shawl and belt. You can see the shawl much better in the 1st picture, but I prefer the second.


 Meg.. This is a lovely pic.. That Lindy is perfect for you, The GM is amazing. The complete ensemble is lovely!.. I love your style... I find short haircut very chic for the ladies and your hairstyle is just perfect!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> .. Thank You EL4B.. FP is simply FUN CSGM.. looks like you've started your SS2016 collections already.. I'm starting to make my list.. and MANY Thanks for the Sieste cw GM list and Canada Goose info. Our local Neimans/Saks don't have it.. I have to go to a bigger City to see if they have Canada Goose.. perhaps, I'll check online...
> 
> Looking forward to it..
> 
> .. PH, I .. need .. smelling salts for I have just fainted. You collections is every Hermes Lovers dream.. It's Fantabulous! Are they all 40cm? .. Hmm, you're inspiring me to take an updated family pics of mine as well.. .. Bravo My friend.. LOVE IT ALL.
> 
> Meg.. This is a lovely pic.. That Lindy is perfect for you, The GM is amazing. The complete ensemble is lovely!.. I love your style... I find short haircut very chic for the ladies and your hairstyle is just perfect!!!!




Thank you Hermes Only. Most of them are 40. Several of them are 35. Some members are missing as they are in another place. Yes please do an updated family pic. I cannot wait to see your gorgeous collection. You are making me excited thinking about your collection. [emoji12][emoji51]&#129303;[emoji51][emoji16][emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## QuelleFromage

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Hermes Only. Most of them are 40. Several of them are 35. Some members are missing as they are in another place. Yes please do an updated family pic. I cannot wait to see your gorgeous collection. You are making me excited thinking about your collection. [emoji12][emoji51]&#129303;[emoji51][emoji16][emoji16][emoji51]


Yes, HermesOnly, your turn, all those fabulous SOs!!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Hermes Only. Most of them are 40. Several of them are 35. Some members are missing as they are in another place. Yes please do an updated family pic. I cannot wait to see your gorgeous collection. You are making me excited thinking about your collection. [emoji12][emoji51]&#65533;&#65533;[emoji51][emoji16][emoji16][emoji51]





QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, HermesOnly, your turn, all those fabulous SOs!!!!



Thanks Friends.. PH and QF.. I will take updated pics of my Babies. Ive added 2 SOs bags since my last family pics (early 2013)..and possibly 2 SOs coming (I hope 2016).., yeah.. I'll post it when the time comes..of course.  Don't you just LOVE 40s.. I LOVE it.


----------



## PrestigeH

Hermes Only said:


> Thanks Friends.. PH and QF.. I will take updated pics of my Babies. Ive added 2 SOs bags since my last family pics (early 2013)..and possibly 2 SOs coming (I hope 2016).., yeah.. I'll post it when the time comes..of course.  Don't you just LOVE 40s.. I LOVE it.




Yes 40s are great for us. I have only one SO coming and I hope will be soon. &#129299; when the time comes for your post, I will take the front seat. [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Not sure lol [emoji3].



You are such an enabler dear PH!!! But with your amazing taste I know whatever you get will be fabulous and I will be totally going crazy about it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hermes Only said:


> .. Thank You EL4B.. FP is simply FUN CSGM.. looks like you've started your SS2016 collections already.. I'm starting to make my list.. and MANY Thanks for the Sieste cw GM list and Canada Goose info. Our local Neimans/Saks don't have it.. I have to go to a bigger City to see if they have Canada Goose.. perhaps, I'll check online...
> 
> Looking forward to it..
> 
> .. PH, I .. need .. smelling salts for I have just fainted. You collections is every Hermes Lovers dream.. It's Fantabulous! Are they all 40cm? .. Hmm, you're inspiring me to take an updated family pics of mine as well.. .. Bravo My friend.. LOVE IT ALL.
> 
> Meg.. This is a lovely pic.. That Lindy is perfect for you, The GM is amazing. The complete ensemble is lovely!.. I love your style... I find short haircut very chic for the ladies and your hairstyle is just perfect!!!!




You are so very welcome my dear Hermes Only[emoji8][emoji8] I know it's so helpful to have all the CWs in one place. Makes for easier choices! Am almost done with my SS2016 shawls. Just a couple more to add and then I will take a break[emoji3][emoji3]... Sieste is my favorite and I am finding it hard to stop at just one CW of it [emoji51][emoji51]... Promenade and Au Pays are close seconds.
Today I learnt that portion of the funds from panthera pardus design is going towards a worthy cause so was super happy I got to support the cause through my purchase [emoji173]&#65039; ... Which designs are you looking at this season?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> Thanks Friends.. PH and QF.. I will take updated pics of my Babies. Ive added 2 SOs bags since my last family pics (early 2013)..and possibly 2 SOs coming (I hope 2016).., yeah.. I'll post it when the time comes..of course.  Don't you just LOVE 40s.. I LOVE it.



Please consider doing an updated picture of your family too dear Hermes Only[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; OMG I can already imagine how spectacular that will be [emoji7]... And while you are at it please consider doing one for your CSGMs [emoji120]&#127995; I have already seen a small preview of how amazing your collection is[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Yes 40s are great for us. I have only one SO coming and I hope will be soon. &#129299; when the time comes for your post, I will take the front seat. [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]




+1 please keep the seat next to you my friend! I want front seats too! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> You are so very welcome my dear Hermes Only[emoji8][emoji8] I know it's so helpful to have all the CWs in one place. Makes for easier choices! Am almost done with my SS2016 shawls. Just a couple more to add and then I will take a break[emoji3][emoji3]... Sieste is my favorite and I am finding it hard to stop at just one CW of it [emoji51][emoji51]... Promenade and Au Pays are close seconds.
> Today I learnt that portion of the funds from panthera pardus design is going towards a worthy cause so was super happy I got to support the cause through my purchase [emoji173]&#65039; ... Which designs are you looking at this season?



WOW.. you are ahead. Congrats on your SS2016 collections. Dying to see the Panthera one.  So far I have 3 on my list Au Pay Des Oiseaux Fleurs GM (I'm thinking cw04 Vert Vif,Bleu,Fuchsia.. hoping to see more colors), Sieste Du Paradis GM (Deciding on cw13 or cw14.. hoping to see other colors), La Marche du Zambese 90cm, Belles du Mexique (my HOLY GRAIL.. gavroche, I'm hoping more sizes will be reissued in the future GM, 90).. and another one in 70cm with Panthere and Zebra (?) running..similar to Zambese.. Wait that was more than 3.. LOL!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Please consider doing an updated picture of your family too dear Hermes Only[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339; OMG I can already imagine how spectacular that will be [emoji7]... And while you are at it please consider doing one for your CSGMs [emoji120]&#55356;&#57339; I have already seen a small preview of how amazing your collection is[emoji173]&#65039;
> +1 please keep the seat next to you my friend! I want front seats too! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Yes, I'll be doing family pics soon.. and since you mentioned, CSGM too. I'll let u know.. Thanks LUV!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899



No words at all, I'm blown away, spectacular!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> No words at all, I'm blown away, spectacular!




Thank you Dira. [emoji3]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

******** said:


> *Hermes at the movies...
> 
> And yes I cleaned the counter with a wet one before placing my bag there, LOL :lolots:*




Pursepop, what a perfect pair of reds !!! Congrats on a very fruitful year as you kept scoring the holy grails !! Merry Christmas and wishing you more special bags your way in the new year !!


----------



## Baglover121

Rami00 said:


> Hermès San Francisco! Ladies and gentlemen, I have never seen this much inventory at H store before.







Rami00 said:


> Another one!




Oh how pretty! 

Our local one makes me  cry sometimes and not in good way,


----------



## Rami00

Beautiful action shots everyone. Keep them coming.

Merry Christmas to my Purseforum family. Happy Holidays.


----------



## PrestigeH

Woohoohoo Merry Christmas to all my friends in TPF!!!!! [emoji320][emoji322][emoji320][emoji322]&#9731;&#9731;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Merry Christmas to you all beautiful tpf friends! 

http://www.maisonhermes.jp/event/musicbox/sp/rcv.html?s=D5HP6S&t=0


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Meg you look beautiful both ways and my dear you are THIN! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u r so funny[emoji3][emoji3]


Thank you, but after everything this past year I need a major diet starting the beginning of the year. Not today though.


******** said:


> *you look marvelous, happy holidays...*


Thank you.


******** said:


> *Hermes at the movies...
> And yes I cleaned the counter with a wet one before placing my bag there, LOL :lolots:*


Love. Cool machine.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> You look super in those bright colors ,Meg ! Best wishes to Misha &#128536;&#128536;


Thank you. Misha and I wish everyone a wonderful holiday filled with lots of orange boxes.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Feeling festive today in red and green with my furry collar.  Merry Christmas to everyone !! May Santa brings you lots of orange boxes !![emoji268][emoji268][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3221253


Adorable.


Rami00 said:


> Hermès San Francisco! Ladies and gentlemen, I have never seen this much inventory at H store before.





Rami00 said:


> Almost an action shot... Right?



Fabulous. Hope that you are having a great time.


----------



## megt10

Hermes Only said:


> .. Thank You EL4B.. FP is simply FUN CSGM.. looks like you've started your SS2016 collections already.. I'm starting to make my list.. and MANY Thanks for the Sieste cw GM list and Canada Goose info. Our local Neimans/Saks don't have it.. I have to go to a bigger City to see if they have Canada Goose.. perhaps, I'll check online...
> 
> Looking forward to it..
> 
> .. PH, I .. need .. smelling salts for I have just fainted. You collections is every Hermes Lovers dream.. It's Fantabulous! Are they all 40cm? .. Hmm, you're inspiring me to take an updated family pics of mine as well.. .. Bravo My friend.. LOVE IT ALL.
> 
> Meg.. This is a lovely pic.. That Lindy is perfect for you, The GM is amazing. The complete ensemble is lovely!.. I love your style... I find short haircut very chic for the ladies and your hairstyle is just perfect!!!!


Thank you so much. You are very kind.


Rami00 said:


> Beautiful action shots everyone. Keep them coming.
> 
> Merry Christmas to my Purseforum family. Happy Holidays.





PrestigeH said:


> Woohoohoo Merry Christmas to all my friends in TPF!!!!! [emoji320][emoji322][emoji320][emoji322]&#9731;&#9731;
> View attachment 3221589





Kat.Lee said:


> Merry Xmas to you all beautiful tpf friends!
> 
> http://www.maisonhermes.jp/event/musicbox/sp/rcv.html?s=D5HP6S&t=0



Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## carrera993

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful action shots everyone. Keep them coming.
> 
> Merry Christmas to my Purseforum family. Happy Holidays.




Beautiful shots, as always Rami! 
Happy and safe travels to you, and to everyone travelling! 
​


----------



## weibandy

:





PrestigeH said:


> Woohoohoo Merry Christmas to all my friends in TPF!!!!! [emoji320][emoji322][emoji320][emoji322]&#9731;&#9731;
> View attachment 3221589



Oh PH, what a lovely scene!!  Adorable characters too.  merry Christmas to you and to all on TPF!


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful action shots everyone. Keep them coming.
> 
> Merry Christmas to my Purseforum family. Happy Holidays.



Merry Christmas Rami00!  Thank you for thsi beautful photo


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful action shots everyone. Keep them coming.
> 
> Merry Christmas to my Purseforum family. Happy Holidays.





PrestigeH said:


> Woohoohoo Merry Christmas to all my friends in TPF!!!!! [emoji320][emoji322][emoji320][emoji322]&#9731;&#9731;
> View attachment 3221589



Merry Christmas ladies and gents, such joyful pics!


----------



## Meta

Enjoying Christmas treat from H with my new-to-me vintage scarf. 

Happy holidays all! :santawave:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Enjoying Christmas treat from H with my new-to-me vintage scarf.
> 
> Happy holidays all! :santawave:



Beautiful pic and looks delicious, weN! Major congrats!


----------



## Pursebop

weN84 said:


> Enjoying Christmas treat from H with my new-to-me vintage scarf.
> 
> Happy holidays all! :santawave:


*delicious & beautiful...
happy holidays :santawave:*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> WOW.. you are ahead. Congrats on your SS2016 collections. Dying to see the Panthera one.  So far I have 3 on my list Au Pay Des Oiseaux Fleurs GM (I'm thinking cw04 Vert Vif,Bleu,Fuchsia.. hoping to see more colors), Sieste Du Paradis GM (Deciding on cw13 or cw14.. hoping to see other colors), La Marche du Zambese 90cm, Belles du Mexique (my HOLY GRAIL.. gavroche, I'm hoping more sizes will be reissued in the future GM, 90).. and another one in 70cm with Panthere and Zebra (?) running..similar to Zambese.. Wait that was more than 3.. LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll be doing family pics soon.. and since you mentioned, CSGM too. I'll let u know.. Thanks LUV!




Am a crazy shawl nut [emoji85][emoji85]... And a great admirer of your style and collection dear Hermes Only[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My god you have some fabulous designs on your list!!! See now you are enabling me with Mexique too. Zambese is magnificent and am so tempted! I can never stick to my allotted numbers either [emoji51][emoji51]... Oh well life is short so we have to make most of it right[emoji6].. Little pleasures of life[emoji173]&#65039;... So looking forward to your family pics [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful action shots everyone. Keep them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to my Purseforum family. Happy Holidays.



Beautiful my dear Rami and a merry Christmas to you too my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; hope your trip to the US is going well!



PrestigeH said:


> Woohoohoo Merry Christmas to all my friends in TPF!!!!! [emoji320][emoji322][emoji320][emoji322]&#9731;&#9731;
> View attachment 3221589




My dear PH a merry Christmas to you and huge hugs for posting such a beautiful pic! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Merry Christmas to you all beautiful tpf friends!
> 
> http://www.maisonhermes.jp/event/musicbox/sp/rcv.html?s=D5HP6S&t=0



Merry Christmas to you and your loved ones my dear Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



weN84 said:


> Enjoying Christmas treat from H with my new-to-me vintage scarf.
> 
> Happy holidays all! :santawave:




Oooooh! This is a picture I want to literally eat [emoji3][emoji3]... Fabulous weN[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; happy holidays my dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Merry Christmas everyone. My Noel au faubourg gavroche. May everyone have sweet dreams of the mothership dancing in their heads tonight. And lots of orange boxes under the tree tomorrow. I'm sure the people of Paris will all be in our hearts this holiday season as we wish them and the rest of the world peace.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696



Merry Xmas my dear friend ! May the coming year double you orange boxes !&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Meta

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful pic and looks delicious, weN! Major congrats!





******** said:


> *delicious & beautiful...
> happy holidays :santawave:*





eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh! This is a picture I want to literally eat [emoji3][emoji3]... Fabulous weN[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; happy holidays my dear!



Thank you very much ladies!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Merry Xmas my dear friend ! May the coming year double you orange boxes ![emoji8][emoji7]




Thank you my sweet friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; wishing you the same [emoji3][emoji3] may we have a great H year too


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696



Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you EL4B!  Your kind spirit makes the holidays brighter.


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. My Noel au faubourg gavroche. May everyone have sweet dreams of the mothership dancing in their heads tonight. And lots of orange boxes under the tree tomorrow. I'm sure the people of Paris will all be in our hearts this holiday season as we wish them and the rest of the world peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221708



Cute gavroche!  Happy Holiday to you and Merry Christmas!  Peace, health and Hermes in the new year


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful action shots everyone. Keep them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to my Purseforum family. Happy Holidays.




Indeed  I've a hard time keeping up with this thread  Everything is gorgeous.

Merry Christmas sweet Rami and everyone!


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696




Eternallove4bag,  Merry X'mas to you too!  Your tree is sooo pretty! Have a great one with the family!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday to you EL4B!  Your kind spirit makes the holidays brighter.



Now you have totally made my day dear weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; happy holidays my dear 



HGT said:


> Eternallove4bag,  Merry X'mas to you too!  Your tree is sooo pretty! Have a great one with the family!




Thank you so much dear HGT. Kids will be super happy to hear that since they decorate it every year[emoji6]... Have an amazing holiday[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## chrystanvii

Merry Christmas everyone! Just joined and I'm loving the pics! I look forward to sharing some with you all [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful action shots everyone. Keep them coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to my Purseforum family. Happy Holidays.




Merry Christmas Rami - my queen. [emoji73]&#127996;[emoji73]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Merry Christmas to you all beautiful tpf friends!
> 
> http://www.maisonhermes.jp/event/musicbox/sp/rcv.html?s=D5HP6S&t=0




Merry Christmas to my beloved neighbour. Stay healthy and beautiful. [emoji126]&#127996;[emoji126]&#127996;[emoji126]&#127996;[emoji126]&#127996;


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. You are very kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.




Merry Christmas Megt. May your days be filled with abundance and happiness. [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Oh PH, what a lovely scene!!  Adorable characters too.  merry Christmas to you and to all on TPF!




Merry Christmas Weibandy. May you be blessed with a wonderful year in 2016. [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Merry Christmas ladies and gents, such joyful pics!







weN84 said:


> Enjoying Christmas treat from H with my new-to-me vintage scarf.
> 
> Happy holidays all! :santawave:




Merry Christmas to VigeeLeBrun & WeN84. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696




Merry Christmas Eternallove. It has been wonderful to know you. Hope that our friendship and lives will sail through in 2016 with excellence. May you be blessed with lots of H items. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]&#9731;&#9731;&#9731;&#9731;&#9731;


----------



## PrestigeH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. My Noel au faubourg gavroche. May everyone have sweet dreams of the mothership dancing in their heads tonight. And lots of orange boxes under the tree tomorrow. I'm sure the people of Paris will all be in our hearts this holiday season as we wish them and the rest of the world peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221708




Merry Christmas to Pocketbook Pup. Yes lots of orange boxes and may all your wishes come true. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

chrystanvii said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Just joined and I'm loving the pics! I look forward to sharing some with you all [emoji4][emoji177]




Merry Christmas to you. Hope to see your posts soon. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas to my beloved neighbour. Stay healthy and beautiful. [emoji126]&#127996;[emoji126]&#127996;[emoji126]&#127996;[emoji126]&#127996;



Thank you my dearest neighbour! May your Christmas full of joy. And may H fairies bring you more and more orange boxes, big (bags) or small (rodeos)!! And may your SO arrive very soon!! [emoji319][emoji320][emoji8]


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas Weibandy. May you be blessed with a wonderful year in 2016. [emoji51][emoji51]



Thank you very much PH!  Wishing you the best Holiday and New Year 2016!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696




That's a beautiful Christmas tree. May all your Christmas wishes come true for you and your family!! [emoji319][emoji320][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas Rami - my queen. [emoji73]&#127996;[emoji73]



Merry Christmas sweetheart. I am so blessed to know you. Wish you lot of wealth, success and most important of all health.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696



How beautiful. Merry Christmas babe. I am so lucky to know you on this forum. Merry Christmas &#127876; &#10024;:kiss:


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji319][emoji320][emoji8]



Merry Christmas Kat! You are one of the most wonderful people I know :kiss: :xtree: :santawave:


----------



## Rami00

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Indeed  I've a hard time keeping up with this thread  Everything is gorgeous.
> 
> Merry Christmas sweet Rami and everyone!





megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. You are very kind.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.





weibandy said:


> Merry Christmas Rami00!  Thank you for thsi beautful photo





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Merry Christmas ladies and gents, such joyful pics!



Merry Christmas everyone! &#127876;&#10024;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Heading out for a Christmas gathering. Last new member arrived just in time for Christmas for this year. God Bless to everyone!!! &#9731;&#9731;[emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Merry Christmas Kat! You are one of the most wonderful people I know :kiss: :xtree: :santawave:




Thank you. Same to you my dearest dearest friend!! Enjoy San Francisco with your family!!! Love!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319][emoji320]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. Same to you my dearest dearest friend!! Enjoy San Francisco with your family!!! Love!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319][emoji320]




+1 knowing you both is one of the best things that happened to me this year. Ok besides those H items. [emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a Christmas gathering. Last new member arrived just in time for Christmas for this year. God Bless to everyone!!! &#9731;&#9731;[emoji320][emoji320]
> View attachment 3221972




Wow another perfection!! Your acquisition never ceases!! What a wonderful present just in time!!! [emoji319][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow another perfection!! Your acquisition never ceases!! What a wonderful present just in time!!! [emoji319][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji8]




Thanks Kat. Last last for this year. Few more days to next year. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> +1 knowing you both is one of the best things that happened to me this year. Ok besides those H items. [emoji51][emoji16]




Awwww SWEET!! Thank you. Likewise!!!! Yeah, your endless H goodies got us all happy and excited this entire half a year since you joined in this July. Very happy and honoured to know you my dear!!! [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696




Exactly!
Your words expressed the feelings the best

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Thanks for being a TPF friend & part of a great forum family 
Happy Holidays


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696




YOU are the best. I'm so thrilled to know you on here. You brought so much joys, energies and positive thoughts every single day to everyone. You are truly the best spirit ever!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! &#127876;&#10024;&#10084;&#65039;



Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!




Megt Merry Christmas to you. So adorable. Awwww. Hug hug. Thank you for being a friend in TPF. Abundance of health, wealth and happiness. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Megt Merry Christmas to you. So adorable. Awwww. Hug hug. Thank you for being a friend in TPF. Abundance of health, wealth and happiness. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]



Thank you so much. Playing with the photo grid.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. Playing with the photo grid.




Wow wow wow. Please show more. U have so many treasures in your closet. Please let me visit your house. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] wow wow wow.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!



So adorable!!! Wish you and your family a very peaceful holiday! 



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. Playing with the photo grid.



Your wardrobe is awesome Meg.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222080
> View attachment 3222081




Nice one Kat. Your shoes match the jige and your outfit well. Smart looking. [emoji3]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222080
> View attachment 3222081




Awwww! Thanks so much for the 2nd picture!  Very sweet of you Kat! 
By the way, looking great as always! Seeing all your furs makes me want to get a Faux Fur vest too (can't afford the real thing). Wish I can find one before winter ends.


----------



## loves

Have a wonderful Christmas day everyone, loving your pics you all look fabulous xoxo


----------



## loves

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. Playing with the photo grid.



super gorgeous closet megt10
happy holidays!



Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222080
> View attachment 3222081



gorgeous kat.lee! happy christmas to you too



PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a Christmas gathering. Last new member arrived just in time for Christmas for this year. God Bless to everyone!!! &#9731;&#9731;[emoji320][emoji320]
> View attachment 3221972



beautiful shot as usual and have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> super gorgeous closet megt10
> happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous kat.lee! happy christmas to you too
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shot as usual and have a wonderful Christmas




Thank you Loves and Merry Christmas to you. [emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Awwww! Thanks so much for the 2nd picture!  Very sweet of you Kat!
> By the way, looking great as always! Seeing all your furs makes me want to get a Faux Fur vest too (can't afford the real thing). Wish I can find one before winter ends.




Merry Christmas HGT. [emoji320][emoji320]&#9731;&#9731;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Nice one Kat. Your shoes match the jige and your outfit well. Smart looking. [emoji3]



Thank you so much my beloved neighbour! [emoji8]



HGT said:


> Awwww! Thanks so much for the 2nd picture!  Very sweet of you Kat!
> By the way, looking great as always! Seeing all your furs makes me want to get a Faux Fur vest too (can't afford the real thing). Wish I can find one before winter ends.



Thank you dear. Glad you like the 2nd picture. A faux fur vest is just as good as a real one. Vest is so easy to carry. There are so many beautiful ones available for the season and I do hope you find one you love with a good bargain! 



loves said:


> gorgeous kat.lee! happy christmas to you too



Thank you dear. Merry Christmas to you and your family too. [emoji8][emoji319][emoji320]
Thank you all for the wonderful support and inspiration! [emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!



Merry Xmas &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! Best wishes to you and Misha &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093



Merry Xmas , magnificent Kat ! Looking great as always &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a Christmas gathering. Last new member arrived just in time for Christmas for this year. God Bless to everyone!!! &#9731;&#9731;[emoji320][emoji320]
> View attachment 3221972



Merry Xmas dear friend ! Amazing eye goodies as always &#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Merry Xmas dear friend ! Amazing eye goodies as always [emoji7]




Merry Christmas Bobmops and thank you. [emoji76]


----------



## HGT

PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas HGT. [emoji320][emoji320]&#9731;&#9731;







Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much my beloved neighbour! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear. Glad you like the 2nd picture. A faux fur vest is just as good as a real one. Vest is so easy to carry. There are so many beautiful ones available for the season and I do hope you find one you love with a good bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear. Merry Christmas to you and your family too. [emoji8][emoji319][emoji320]
> Thank you all for the wonderful support and inspiration! [emoji8]




Thank you dear PH and Kat!  Both of you are angels!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Merry Xmas , magnificent Kat ! Looking great as always [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you Bobmops. 



HGT said:


> Thank you dear PH and Kat!  Both of you are angels!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji72]&#127996;[emoji318]&#127995;


----------



## Myrkur

Wore my Clic H yesterday for Christmas eve.. The Tiffany Atlas was a Christmas present [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Wore my Clic H yesterday for Christmas eve.. The Tiffany Atlas was a Christmas present [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222098




Nice one Myrkur. Merry Christmas to you. Wonderful present from Tiffany. [emoji320][emoji320]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222099




Wonderful. U look gorgeous in any outfit. Enjoy ur dinner. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> Wore my Clic H yesterday for Christmas eve.. The Tiffany Atlas was a Christmas present [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222098




Fabulous combination. Lovely Christmas present! I like your skirt too. [emoji319][emoji318]&#127995;[emoji320]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wonderful. U look gorgeous in any outfit. Enjoy ur dinner. [emoji16]




Thank you so much. You are always kind and supportive. Hope you are enjoying your day!! [emoji8][emoji319][emoji318]&#127995;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Using my K wallet as a clutch. Happy Christmas to everyone [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093



This is so true and made me remember what the holidays truly is about.  Thank you, happy holidays to you too!


----------



## Myrkur

PrestigeH said:


> Nice one Myrkur. Merry Christmas to you. Wonderful present from Tiffany. [emoji320][emoji320]







Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous combination. Lovely Christmas present! I like your skirt too. [emoji319][emoji318]&#127995;[emoji320]





Thank you ladies. Merry Christmas to you too [emoji319][emoji8]


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222099




Your pochette [emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Natalie j said:


> Using my K wallet as a clutch. Happy Christmas to everyone [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222133




Merry Christmas to you Natalie. The K wallet looks great on u.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## apisss

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## PrestigeH

apisss said:


> View attachment 3222189
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!




Merry Christmas. Nice lighting on the B.


----------



## Moirai

apisss said:


> View attachment 3222189
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!



Beautiful B! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222099





Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093



You look gorgeous, Kat! Love everything. Wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a Christmas gathering. Last new member arrived just in time for Christmas for this year. God Bless to everyone!!! &#9731;&#9731;[emoji320][emoji320]
> View attachment 3221972



Beautiful colors, PrestigeH. Wish you a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## ms08c

Kat.Lee said:


> My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222099


 so pretty!


----------



## Sparkledolll

PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas to you Natalie. The K wallet looks great on u.




Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

Myrkur said:


> Wore my Clic H yesterday for Christmas eve.. The Tiffany Atlas was a Christmas present [emoji4]
> View attachment 3222098



Beautiful bracelets! Happy Holidays!



Natalie j said:


> Using my K wallet as a clutch. Happy Christmas to everyone [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222133



Beautiful color of your K wallet and bracelets! Merry Christmas!



megt10 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!



How adorable! A very merry Christmas to you and yours, Meg!



weN84 said:


> Enjoying Christmas treat from H with my new-to-me vintage scarf.
> Happy holidays all! :santawave:



Gorgeous scarf and yummy treat! Merry Christmas!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful colors, PrestigeH. Wish you a very Merry Christmas!




Merry Christmas beautiful. May all your wishes come true. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696



Your tree is as beautiful as you are. Merry Christmas to you and your family, eternal!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas beautiful. May all your wishes come true. [emoji3]



Thank you, my handsome friend. Wish you the same! :kiss:


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful action shots everyone. Keep them coming.
> Merry Christmas to my Purseforum family. Happy Holidays.



Merry Christmas to you, Rami!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. My Noel au faubourg gavroche. May everyone have sweet dreams of the mothership dancing in their heads tonight. And lots of orange boxes under the tree tomorrow. I'm sure the people of Paris will all be in our hearts this holiday season as we wish them and the rest of the world peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221708



This silk is adorable. Merry Christmas to you, PbP!


----------



## HPassion

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093



Always looking forward to your post! Merry Xmas!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. My Noel au faubourg gavroche. May everyone have sweet dreams of the mothership dancing in their heads tonight. And lots of orange boxes under the tree tomorrow. I'm sure the people of Paris will all be in our hearts this holiday season as we wish them and the rest of the world peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221708







PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a Christmas gathering. Last new member arrived just in time for Christmas for this year. God Bless to everyone!!! &#9731;&#9731;[emoji320][emoji320]
> View attachment 3221972







megt10 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!







Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093







Myrkur said:


> Wore my Clic H yesterday for Christmas eve.. The Tiffany Atlas was a Christmas present [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222098







Kat.Lee said:


> My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222099







Natalie j said:


> Using my K wallet as a clutch. Happy Christmas to everyone [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222133







apisss said:


> View attachment 3222189
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!




Looking fabulous !! Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Looking fabulous !! Merry Christmas to you all!




Merry Christmas to you Ari. Stay healthy and beautiful. [emoji320]&#9731;


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222099




LOVE the Blue Iris Ostrich!!! And your Chanel dress of course! Happy Holidays!


----------



## HGT

Myrkur said:


> Wore my Clic H yesterday for Christmas eve.. The Tiffany Atlas was a Christmas present [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222098




[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995; this simple stack looks great!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> Using my K wallet as a clutch. Happy Christmas to everyone [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222133




Stunning pieces. Happy holiday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

apisss said:


> View attachment 3222189
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!




Your B looks mysterious under this lighting!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> This is so true and made me remember what the holidays truly is about.  Thank you, happy holidays to you too!



Thank you Dira919. 



Myrkur said:


> Your pochette [emoji7]



Thank you Myrkur. 



Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat! Love everything. Wishing you and your family a Merry Christmas!



Thank you so much Moirai. Same to you and your family. 



ms08c said:


> so pretty!



Thank you. 



HPassion said:


> Always looking forward to your post! Merry Xmas!



Thank you HPassion. 



HGT said:


> LOVE the Blue Iris Ostrich!!! And your Chanel dress of course! Happy Holidays!



Thank you dear. 
Happy holidays to you all dear ladies! [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

My sweet fabulous gorgeous friends thank you so much for your super kind and sweet words. I am humbled beyond words. How did I get so lucky to find such wonderful friends and of all the places on a public forum? We have never met but the bond we have formed is stronger and more precious to me than I could ever have imagined. I feel a kindred spirit connection with each one of you and I am a better person for knowing you... Everyday I laugh with you, I learn from you and more importantly I love you even more. I hope one day we get to meet each other in person[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... They say if you wish hard enough all the stars align to make your wishes come true... And this Christmas I wish the BEST of health, wealth and happiness (and Hermes[emoji6][emoji6]) for you all my dear friends... LOVE YOU ALL [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas Eternallove. It has been wonderful to know you. Hope that our friendship and lives will sail through in 2016 with excellence. May you be blessed with lots of H items. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]&#9731;&#9731;&#9731;&#9731;&#9731;







Kat.Lee said:


> That's a beautiful Christmas tree. May all your Christmas wishes come true for you and your family!! [emoji319][emoji320][emoji8]







Rami00 said:


> How beautiful. Merry Christmas babe. I am so lucky to know you on this forum. Merry Christmas [emoji319] [emoji92]:kiss:







Keren16 said:


> Exactly!
> Your words expressed the feelings the best
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Thanks for being a TPF friend & part of a great forum family
> Happy Holidays







Kat.Lee said:


> YOU are the best. I'm so thrilled to know you on here. You brought so much joys, energies and positive thoughts every single day to everyone. You are truly the best spirit ever!!!







Moirai said:


> Your tree is as beautiful as you are. Merry Christmas to you and your family, eternal!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> My sweet fabulous gorgeous friends thank you so much for your super kind and sweet words. I am humbled beyond words. How did I get so lucky to find such wonderful friends and of all the places on a public forum? We have never met but the bond we have formed is stronger and more precious to me than I could ever have imagined. I feel a kindred spirit connection with each one of you and I am a better person for knowing you... Everyday I laugh with you, I learn from you and more importantly I love you even more. I hope one day we get to meet each other in person[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... They say if you wish hard enough all the stars align to make your wishes come true... And this Christmas I wish the BEST of health, wealth and happiness (and Hermes[emoji6][emoji6]) for you all my dear friends... LOVE YOU ALL [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Merry Christmas my dear dear friend. Good morning to you. Wish you all the best in everything. And yes when the stars align, I wish to have your Constance. I am praying really hard. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Heading out for a Christmas gathering. Last new member arrived just in time for Christmas for this year. God Bless to everyone!!! &#9731;&#9731;[emoji320][emoji320]
> View attachment 3221972



Oh my sweet friend so happy for you on another fabulous purchase! Is it RH? Love the contrast with Colvert (it is right?) love the bag, charm and the arm bracelets! What FABULOUS STYLE you have dear PH[emoji7][emoji7]... Would never have thought mixing these two colors together but it looks DIVINE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone!



How CUTE is that? Awwwww!!! Beautiful [emoji8][emoji8] squishy hugs!!!



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. Playing with the photo grid.



WOW WOW WOW! You left me totally SPEECHLESS my dear meg!!!! Omg! I knew you had a fabulous collection but seeing them all together? :FAINT: and your scarf/ shawl collection is FABULOUS!! Can I live in your closet please?[emoji7][emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093



STUNNING my dear Kat! And I absolutely love that note! Thank you so much my beautiful friend for your fabulous pictures[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222099




Oh Kat never apologize for looking this good[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; just LOVE looking at your beautiful pics! You look like a model out of a fashion magazine and that Chanel dress! OMG! PERFECTION my dear[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas my dear dear friend. Good morning to you. Wish you all the best in everything. And yes when the stars align, I wish to have your Constance. I am praying really hard. [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji12]




Hahaha!! Oh you are too funny!!! Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] looking at all your new loot in last month itself I am in awe! Leave my poor C alone [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> Wore my Clic H yesterday for Christmas eve.. The Tiffany Atlas was a Christmas present [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222098



Tiffany and H go so well together! Gorgeous present Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Natalie j said:


> Using my K wallet as a clutch. Happy Christmas to everyone [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222133



What a beautiful color and I am totally loving your gorgeous bracelets Natalie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; have been really enjoying your fabulous new purchases[emoji7]



apisss said:


> View attachment 3222189
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!




Stunning B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh my sweet friend so happy for you on another fabulous purchase! Is it RH? Love the contrast with Colvert (it is right?) love the bag, charm and the arm bracelets! What FABULOUS STYLE you have dear PH[emoji7][emoji7]... Would never have thought mixing these two colors together but it looks DIVINE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> How CUTE is that? Awwwww!!! Beautiful [emoji8][emoji8] squishy hugs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW WOW WOW! You left me totally SPEECHLESS my dear meg!!!! Omg! I knew you had a fabulous collection but seeing them all together? :FAINT: and your scarf/ shawl collection is FABULOUS!! Can I live in your closet please?[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING my dear Kat! And I absolutely love that note! Thank you so much my beautiful friend for your fabulous pictures[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat never apologize for looking this good[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; just LOVE looking at your beautiful pics! You look like a model out of a fashion magazine and that Chanel dress! OMG! PERFECTION my dear[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




Woohoohoo Eternallove. The red on the herbag is prune I think. Love the colour. Sort of like rough H. The blue is blue de prusse from delvaux. Quite a nice blue too. It is quite challenging to use a herbag. However, when u have two different colored herbags of the same size, you actually can have four different combinations of bags. [emoji3][emoji51][emoji3][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Woohoohoo Eternallove. The red on the herbag is prune I think. Love the colour. Sort of like rough H. The blue is blue de prusse from delvaux. Quite a nice blue too. It is quite challenging to use a herbag. However, when u have two different colored herbags of the same size, you actually can have four different combinations of bags. [emoji3][emoji51][emoji3][emoji51]




You are my style leader! You set the trend and the world will follow I swear! The combination of prune and blue is just so aesthetically fabulous!! My god PH now you have to do a family pic of your non-B bags! You have so many fabulous ones! Cmon give us a glimpse [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> You are my style leader! You set the trend and the world will follow I swear! The combination of prune and blue is just so aesthetically fabulous!! My god PH now you have to do a family pic of your non-B bags! You have so many fabulous ones! Cmon give us a glimpse [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




U r so kind. Can't do the family pic yet until all the stars are aligned. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U r so kind. Can't do the family pic yet until all the stars are aligned. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji48][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93][emoji93]




Hahaha! Naha that's not happening! You better take a family picture before our team cleans you out completely of your treasures [emoji3][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chrystanvii

Merry Christmas everyone! Taking this pink piece out today [emoji1][emoji177]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Naha that's not happening! You better take a family picture before our team cleans you out completely of your treasures [emoji3][emoji23]




&#129300;[emoji6]&#129300;[emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

chrystanvii said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Taking this pink piece out today [emoji1][emoji177]
> View attachment 3222284




Merry Christmas. U look fabulous. Those oranges bags behind. They look delicious. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> &#129300;[emoji6]&#129300;[emoji6]




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chrystanvii said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Taking this pink piece out today [emoji1][emoji177]
> View attachment 3222284




Stunning!!! And of course my eyes are totally drawn to the orange bags behind you [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093



Gorgeous outfit amd wonderful messages!!  Merry Christmas to you


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING my dear Kat! And I absolutely love that note! Thank you so much my beautiful friend for your fabulous pictures[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat never apologize for looking this good[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; just LOVE looking at your beautiful pics! You look like a model out of a fashion magazine and that Chanel dress! OMG! PERFECTION my dear[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




You are such an angel! [emoji72]&#127996;[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Gorgeous outfit amd wonderful messages!!  Merry Christmas to you




Thank you so much weibandy. Happy holidays to you. [emoji8]


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Wow wow wow. Please show more. U have so many treasures in your closet. Please let me visit your house. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] wow wow wow.


Thank you.


Kat.Lee said:


> So adorable!!! Wish you and your family a very peaceful holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> Your wardrobe is awesome Meg.


Thanks, Kat. I absolutely love your outfit and card. So perfect! Merry Christmas may all your dreams and wishes come true.


Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093



Love this. So true.


----------



## megt10

loves said:


> super gorgeous closet megt10
> happy holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous kat.lee! happy christmas to you too
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shot as usual and have a wonderful Christmas


Thank you.


Bobmops said:


> Merry Xmas &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! Best wishes to you and Misha &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


Thank you so much.


Myrkur said:


> Wore my Clic H yesterday for Christmas eve.. The Tiffany Atlas was a Christmas present [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222098


Love the bracelets. What a great Christmas gift. The Atlas looks so good with your Clic. A perfect stack.


Kat.Lee said:


> My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222099


I think I speak for everyone here when I say we wish you would post new posts hourly . You have such amazing style and always look fabulous. You really are such a great inspiration.


----------



## billysmom

Off to a family Christmas brunch with my very vintage croc Pullman and my new De la Mer au Ciel 

[

CENTER]

Merry Christmas to all my wonderful enablers!​


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093




I could not forget to send a wish to a major style setter of TPF.
Happy Holidays to you & your family![emoji504][emoji504][emoji504]
Enjoy the remainder of Christmas and the upcoming New Year  in happiness & the best of health!  
It has been wonderful to know you through these forums.[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]&#127870;&#127870;&#127870;


----------



## nadineluv

Admiring Miss Etoupe!! [emoji8][emoji7] 


Thanks for letting me share!! 
Merry Christmas!!!! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji320]


----------



## megt10

Natalie j said:


> Using my K wallet as a clutch. Happy Christmas to everyone [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222133


Beautiful!


apisss said:


> View attachment 3222189
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!


Same to you and a beautiful B.


eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696


So glad I didn't miss this shot. Your tree is beautiful and I couldn't have said it better. This is a wonderful place with such great people. You are at the top of the list. I hope that you have the best holiday ever.


----------



## nadineluv

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful friends at TPF Merry Christmas and a Happy Holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You bring so much joy to my life my fabulous TPF family.. Sharing my joys, my wins, my sorrows, my dreams... THANK YOU for being the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221696




Merry Christmas dear!!!! Thanks for sharing this pic! Love your tree!!! [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, everyone!
[emoji92][emoji319][emoji92][emoji319][emoji92][emoji319][emoji92]
I have to add that you are all such a great group and that's what keeps me coming back to participate.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nadineluv said:


> Admiring Miss Etoupe!! [emoji8][emoji7]
> View attachment 3222336
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Merry Christmas!!!! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji320]



If I had that beauty I would be admiring her all day long too dear nadineluv [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; nice shoes too [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;



nadineluv said:


> Merry Christmas dear!!!! Thanks for sharing this pic! Love your tree!!! [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]



Thank you so much my dear[emoji8][emoji8] my kiddo are just lapping up all the lovely comments since they feel it's their work of art [emoji3][emoji6]... Wishing you and your loved ones Merry Christmas and happy holidays [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you and a beautiful B.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I didn't miss this shot. Your tree is beautiful and I couldn't have said it better. This is a wonderful place with such great people. You are at the top of the list. I hope that you have the best holiday ever.




Oh Meg you are a sweetheart and it's my honor to know you and call you my friend. You inspire me so much  wishing you and your family a merry Christmas and happy holidays[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; may the new year be shining brightly upon you[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, everyone!
> [emoji92][emoji319][emoji92][emoji319][emoji92][emoji319][emoji92]
> I have to add that you are all such a great group and that's what keeps me coming back to participate.




Thank you my dear BBC [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; wishing the same to you and your loved ones! I feel the same and blessed to know you!


----------



## Pursebop

*RED for :santawave:*

*Vermillion Red, B35, togo leather, GHW *


----------



## tonkamama

Happy holidays everyone!  &#127881;&#127876;&#127882;Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## eternallove4bag

billysmom said:


> Off to a family Christmas brunch with my very vintage croc Pullman and my new De la Mer au Ciel
> 
> [
> 
> CENTER]
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my wonderful enablers!​




Wow! That Ciel with your gorgeous sweater looks perfection billysmom [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love everything in this picture! Merry Christmas [emoji173]&#65039;



******** said:


> *RED for :santawave:*
> 
> *Vermillion Red, B35, togo leather, GHW *



Another fabulous shot ********! I LOVE your beautiful collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> Happy holidays everyone!  [emoji322][emoji319][emoji323]Gorgeous pictures!




Happy holidays dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;​


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas my dear dear friend. Good morning to you. Wish you all the best in everything. *And yes when the stars align, I wish to have your Constance. I am praying really hard. *[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji12]


----------



## MrH

This is my Christmas present from Mr Hermes [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## billysmom

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! That Ciel with your gorgeous sweater looks perfection billysmom [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love everything in this picture! Merry Christmas [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabulous shot ********! I LOVE your beautiful collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you, eternallove4bag.  The sweater's Chanel from the 94A collection.  What goes around, comes around.  And then, some things are simply timeless


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh my sweet friend so happy for you on another fabulous purchase! Is it RH? Love the contrast with Colvert (it is right?) love the bag, charm and the arm bracelets! What FABULOUS STYLE you have dear PH[emoji7][emoji7]... Would never have thought mixing these two colors together but it looks DIVINE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> How CUTE is that? Awwwww!!! Beautiful [emoji8][emoji8] squishy hugs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW WOW WOW! You left me totally SPEECHLESS my dear meg!!!! Omg! I knew you had a fabulous collection but seeing them all together? :FAINT: and your scarf/ shawl collection is FABULOUS!! Can I live in your closet please?[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING my dear Kat! And I absolutely love that note! Thank you so much my beautiful friend for your fabulous pictures[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kat never apologize for looking this good[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; just LOVE looking at your beautiful pics! You look like a model out of a fashion magazine and that Chanel dress! OMG! PERFECTION my dear[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


Thank you. You truly are one of the rarest gems here on tpf. It has been an honor to get to know you here. I hope that you have a wonderful day and the best of new years.


chrystanvii said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Taking this pink piece out today [emoji1][emoji177]
> View attachment 3222284


Stunning! Love all the H bags in the background too.


billysmom said:


> Off to a family Christmas brunch with my very vintage croc Pullman and my new De la Mer au Ciel
> 
> [
> 
> CENTER]
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my wonderful enablers!​



You look fabulous. Love the shawl and of course the bag. I hope that you have a wonderful time.


nadineluv said:


> Admiring Miss Etoupe!! [emoji8][emoji7]
> View attachment 3222336
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Merry Christmas!!!! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji320]



Great shot, better than watching tv.​


----------



## Rami00

******** said:


> *RED for :santawave:*
> 
> *Vermillion Red, B35, togo leather, GHW *



Gorg!!!


----------



## Rami00

Waiting to catch my LA flight. Hermès San Fran was nice to me ... They offered me a jige in bleu cyr which I didn't take. 

Guys, these candies are soooooo good. K32 in action.


----------



## Rami00

chrystanvii said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Taking this pink piece out today [emoji1][emoji177]
> View attachment 3222284


Love the way you wore it.


billysmom said:


> Off to a family Christmas brunch with my very vintage croc Pullman and my new De la Mer au Ciel
> 
> [
> 
> CENTER]
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my wonderful enablers!​



Beautiful:kiss: Merry Christmas &#127876; 


nadineluv said:


> Admiring Miss Etoupe!! [emoji8][emoji7]
> View attachment 3222336
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Merry Christmas!!!! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji320]


You are such a fashionista. Love!!! Merry Christmas &#127876; 


MrH said:


> This is my Christmas present from Mr Hermes [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222547
> View attachment 3222548


Wow! Someone is extremely spoiled. 
Merry Christmas &#127876;​


----------



## Talieme

Laetitya said:


> Gorgeous!!



So beautiful! On me all 30s look so tiny &#128553;&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> Waiting to catch my LA flight. Hermès San Fran was nice to me ... They offered me a jige in bleu cyr which I didn't take.
> 
> Guys, these candies are soooooo good. K32 in action.



Yummmm - Butterscothch square is one of my favs.  So good   enjoy amd safe travels home!


----------



## billysmom

Rami00 said:


> Waiting to catch my LA flight. Hermès San Fran was nice to me ... They offered me a jige in bleu cyr which I didn't take.
> 
> Guys, these candies are soooooo good. K32 in action.


Oops!  Double post - sorry.


----------



## billysmom

Rami00 said:


> Waiting to catch my LA flight. Hermès San Fran was nice to me ... They offered me a jige in bleu cyr which I didn't take.
> 
> Guys, these candies are soooooo good. K32 in action.


There's that gorgeous Kelly again.  I can never get enough of her 

My brother sent us 2# of See's nuts and chews.  They're quickly vanishing ....


----------



## Kat.Lee

billysmom said:


> Off to a family Christmas brunch with my very vintage croc Pullman and my new De la Mer au Ciel
> 
> [
> 
> CENTER]
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my wonderful enablers!​





Beautiful look. Happy holiday!​


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Waiting to catch my LA flight. Hermès San Fran was nice to me ... They offered me a jige in bleu cyr which I didn't take.
> 
> Guys, these candies are soooooo good. K32 in action.




Yummy....both the candies and your k32 and you JUC ring! Have a safe flight!![emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I think I speak for everyone here when I say we wish you would post new posts hourly . You have such amazing style and always look fabulous. You really are such a great inspiration.







megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Kat. I absolutely love your outfit and card. So perfect! Merry Christmas may all your dreams and wishes come true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this. So true.



You are always so kind and generous. Thank you meg.


----------



## Kat.Lee

nadineluv said:


> Admiring Miss Etoupe!! [emoji8][emoji7]
> View attachment 3222336
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Merry Christmas!!!! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji320]




Relax in style. Very cool.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrH said:


> This is my Christmas present from Mr Hermes [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222547
> View attachment 3222548




How exciting. Nice presents! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *RED for :santawave:*
> 
> *Vermillion Red, B35, togo leather, GHW *




Perfect for the festive season!


----------



## billysmom

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful look. Happy holiday!


Praise from the Mistress of Put-together!  

Kat - your posts are a daily inspiration to those of us who are wardrobe challenged.  Keep it up!  I read them as loyally as my husband tracks the comic strips.

BTW - I'm aware that my outfit for today would (and does!) look much better with slim pants or an abbreviated skirt.  But unfortunately this was not the sort of gathering for fashion-forwardness


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> I could not forget to send a wish to a major style setter of TPF.
> Happy Holidays to you & your family![emoji504][emoji504][emoji504]
> Enjoy the remainder of Christmas and the upcoming New Year  in happiness & the best of health!
> It has been wonderful to know you through these forums.[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]&#127870;&#127870;&#127870;




Thank you so much for your kind compliments. It's my great honour to get to know so many wonderful and beautiful people on here. Happy holidays to you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

billysmom said:


> Praise from the Mistress of Put-together!
> 
> Kat - your posts are a daily inspiration to those of us who are wardrobe challenged.  Keep it up!  I read them as loyally as my husband tracks the comic strips.
> 
> BTW - I'm aware that my outfit for today would (and does!) look much better with slim pants or an abbreviated skirt.  But unfortunately this was not the sort of gathering for fashion-forwardness




Thank you so much billysmom. You are funny. Honestly you look just as fabulous in the way you put together as what you would have matched instead. I totally agree that we have to be dress code sensible to the occasions and locations we are in. Btw your book shelves are awesome! Keep up with your DH's comic strips tracking! [emoji2]


----------



## ms08c

chrystanvii said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Taking this pink piece out today [emoji1][emoji177]
> View attachment 3222284


Perfection!


----------



## ms08c

nadineluv said:


> Admiring Miss Etoupe!! [emoji8][emoji7]
> View attachment 3222336
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Merry Christmas!!!! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji320]


Beautiful and nice shoes!!


----------



## ms08c

******** said:


> *RED for :santawave:*
> 
> *Vermillion Red, B35, togo leather, GHW *


Simply stunning B


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

weibandy said:


> Yummmm - Butterscothch square is one of my favs.  So good   enjoy amd safe travels home!


Discovering new stuff here on out west. Being a foodie... It's such a treat. Thank you. 


billysmom said:


> There's that gorgeous Kelly again.  I can never get enough of her
> My brother sent us 2# of See's nuts and chews.  They're quickly vanishing ....


You are too kind. Thank you.
I gotta try few more flavors. Soooo good.


Kat.Lee said:


> Yummy....both the candies and your k32 and you JUC ring! Have a safe flight!![emoji8]


Thank you Kat! I hope you had an amazing Christmas:kiss:


----------



## loves

Still loving the Evelyne for a casual day out, hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas[emoji319][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## ari

chrystanvii said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Taking this pink piece out today [emoji1][emoji177]
> View attachment 3222284



Gorgeous look!


----------



## ari

billysmom said:


> Off to a family Christmas brunch with my very vintage croc Pullman and my new De la Mer au Ciel
> 
> [
> 
> CENTER]
> 
> Merry Christmas to all my wonderful enablers!​




Merry Christmas to you! You look fab, this croc bag is amazing!​


----------



## ari

nadineluv said:


> Admiring Miss Etoupe!! [emoji8][emoji7]
> View attachment 3222336
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Merry Christmas!!!! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji320]



Love this picture! Nice Valentino - we are twins on the shoes!


----------



## loves

MrH said:


> This is my Christmas present from Mr Hermes [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222547
> View attachment 3222548



love everything here!!



Rami00 said:


> Waiting to catch my LA flight. Hermès San Fran was nice to me ... They offered me a jige in bleu cyr which I didn't take.
> 
> Guys, these candies are soooooo good. K32 in action.



the candy looks good!

too many pages, its's a busy week for me. happy holidays all!


----------



## MrH

loves said:


> love everything here!!
> 
> 
> 
> the candy looks good!
> 
> too many pages, its's a busy week for me. happy holidays all!




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

loves said:


> Still loving the Evelyne for a casual day out, hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas[emoji319][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222808



Love it too. Looks adorable on you.


----------



## Pursebop

ms08c said:


> Simply stunning B





Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect for the festive season!





Rami00 said:


> Gorg!!!



*thank you fellow fashionistas... I love Vermillion as it is a true chameleon and changes in different lights. I feel it can serve as a fall red, a Xmas RED and also a summer tropical RED. I purchased in the spring so this is my first winter with her... Falling in MORE LOVE each season 
*

*Rami00 I just found you on IG *


----------



## Rami00

******** said:


> *thank you fellow fashionistas... I love Vermillion as it is a true chameleon and changes in different lights. I feel it can serve as a fall red, a Xmas RED and also a summer tropical RED. I purchased in the spring so this is my first winter with her... Falling in MORE LOVE each season
> *
> 
> *Rami00 I just found you on IG *



Thank you babe. I know you got your gorgeous baby from the Montreal boutique. It's a beautiful red and surprisingly it goes with almost everything.. Just like a neutral would. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> Still loving the Evelyne for a casual day out, hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas[emoji319][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222808



You look fabulous with your cute Evie. Nice pop of color.



******** said:


> *RED for :santawave:*
> *Vermillion Red, B35, togo leather, GHW *



This red really shines with the ghw. Beautiful!



MrH said:


> This is my Christmas present from Mr Hermes [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222547
> View attachment 3222548



Congrats on your lovely H gifts!



Rami00 said:


> Waiting to catch my LA flight. Hermès San Fran was nice to me ... They offered me a jige in bleu cyr which I didn't take.
> Guys, these candies are soooooo good. K32 in action.



Yummy! Love your Kelly and ring. Have a safe flight.


----------



## Moirai

chrystanvii said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Taking this pink piece out today [emoji1][emoji177]
> View attachment 3222284



You look fabulous! Love your outfit, farandole, and clutch.



billysmom said:


> Off to a family Christmas brunch with my very vintage croc Pullman and my new De la Mer au Ciel
> [
> 
> CENTER]
> Merry Christmas to all my wonderful enablers!​




Happy Holidays to you too, billysmom! Your Pullman is a beauty. Congrats on your new scarf. It looks great on you.



nadineluv said:


> Admiring Miss Etoupe!! [emoji8][emoji7]
> View attachment 3222336
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Merry Christmas!!!! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji320]



This looks so relaxing and beautiful bag. Merry Christmas to you too!



eternallove4bag said:


> My sweet fabulous gorgeous friends thank you so much for your super kind and sweet words. I am humbled beyond words. How did I get so lucky to find such wonderful friends and of all the places on a public forum? We have never met but the bond we have formed is stronger and more precious to me than I could ever have imagined. I feel a kindred spirit connection with each one of you and I am a better person for knowing you... Everyday I laugh with you, I learn from you and more importantly I love you even more. I hope one day we get to meet each other in person[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... They say if you wish hard enough all the stars align to make your wishes come true... And this Christmas I wish the BEST of health, wealth and happiness (and Hermes[emoji6][emoji6]) for you all my dear friends... LOVE YOU ALL [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, eternal! Same sentiments here. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas.​


----------



## Rami00

Newport Beach today!


----------



## eternallove4bag

billysmom said:


> Thank you, eternallove4bag.  The sweater's Chanel from the 94A collection.  What goes around, comes around.  And then, some things are simply timeless



Oh wow! 94? It looks so amazing!!! You really keep your things well dear billysmom[emoji173]&#65039; truly a timeless piece[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Thank you. You truly are one of the rarest gems here on tpf. It has been an honor to get to know you here. I hope that you have a wonderful day and the best of new years.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Love all the H bags in the background too.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous. Love the shawl and of course the bag. I hope that you have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot, better than watching tv.



You are so very kind dear Meg [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for your sweet words and wishes my dear. I truly treasure them[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 



Rami00 said:


> Waiting to catch my LA flight. Hermès San Fran was nice to me ... They offered me a jige in bleu cyr which I didn't take.
> 
> Guys, these candies are soooooo good. K32 in action.



Omg!!! Now I want to eat the candies! Fabulous shot dear Rami and that ring is drop dead gorgeous!!! Love Cartier [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> Still loving the Evelyne for a casual day out, hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas[emoji319][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222808



You look so stylish and pretty dear loves [emoji7][emoji7] love your evie!



Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! Love your outfit, farandole, and clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to you too, billysmom! Your Pullman is a beauty. Congrats on your new scarf. It looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so relaxing and beautiful bag. Merry Christmas to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, eternal! Same sentiments here. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas.



Thank you dear Moirai  Christmas was amazing with the family. My younger one is still at an age where she believes in 'Santa' so it was fun seeing the 
kids open their presents from 'Santa' Christmas morning [emoji6][emoji6]... Lazy relaxing day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope you had an amazing Christmas too[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Newport Beach today!




Oh Rami! Love Brandenbourgs in action! Hope you are having an amazing US trip[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

my Christmas gift from DH, the neutral L'Arbre du Vent shawl with gator CDC and Chanel Girl bag. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

MrsOwen3 said:


> my Christmas gift from DH, the neutral L'Arbre du Vent shawl with gator CDC and Chanel Girl bag. thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3222973




Congrats MrsO, your DH is so sweet to buy you Hermès for Xmas [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> my Christmas gift from DH, the neutral L'Arbre du Vent shawl with gator CDC and Chanel Girl bag. thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3222973




Congratulations! You have such cool style and it looks like DH knows you so well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> my Christmas gift from DH, the neutral L'Arbre du Vent shawl with gator CDC and Chanel Girl bag. thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3222973




Love this CW of Arbre! If I hadn't already gone a little crazy and got 2 CWs of this design I would garb it up immediately! Your DH has amazing taste [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chrystanvii

PrestigeH said:


> Merry Christmas. U look fabulous. Those oranges bags behind. They look delicious. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]







eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning!!! And of course my eyes are totally drawn to the orange bags behind you [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;







ari said:


> Gorgeous look!







Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! Love your outfit, farandole, and clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to you too, billysmom! Your Pullman is a beauty. Congrats on your new scarf. It looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so relaxing and beautiful bag. Merry Christmas to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, eternal! Same sentiments here. Hope you had a wonderful Christmas.




Thank you very much ladies [emoji4]


----------



## MSO13

Serva1 said:


> Congrats MrsO, your DH is so sweet to buy you Hermès for Xmas [emoji1]





eternallove4bag said:


> Love this CW of Arbre! If I hadn't already gone a little crazy and got 2 CWs of this design I would garb it up immediately! Your DH has amazing taste [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! You have such cool style and it looks like DH knows you so well.



aw, thanks ladies. DH is feeling proud but he gives the credit to my store's SM and my new SA who picked this out for me. He just wrapped it up, cleverly so I wouldn't recognize the shawl sized box! I do love this design and I'm glad they chose this one for me, I wouldn't have looked for it. The colorful versions look so great on everyone but this one is much more me.

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas!


----------



## mp4

MrsOwen3 said:


> my Christmas gift from DH, the neutral L'Arbre du Vent shawl with gator CDC and Chanel Girl bag. thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3222973



I just got this too!  Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Kyokei

I tried to dress up my Evelyne a bit today.


----------



## MrH

Moirai said:


> You look fabulous with your cute Evie. Nice pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This red really shines with the ghw. Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your lovely H gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy! Love your Kelly and ring. Have a safe flight.




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> This is my Christmas present from Mr Hermes [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222547
> View attachment 3222548




Oooooh! How did I miss that MrH!!! Fabulous gifts! Lucky you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; TDF


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3223219
> 
> 
> I tried to dress up my Evelyne a bit today.




So chic and beautiful my dear Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

MrsOwen3 said:


> my Christmas gift from DH, the neutral L'Arbre du Vent shawl with gator CDC and Chanel Girl bag. thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3222973




Looking fabulous MrsOwen!!!! [emoji92][emoji182][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3223219
> 
> 
> I tried to dress up my Evelyne a bit today.




Rocking your evie!!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Newport Beach today!




Love it!!! Please share how you packed and have traveled with your H & CC bags my dear!! [emoji4]


----------



## chrystanvii

My companion for tonight [emoji173]&#65039; Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## Kyokei

nadineluv said:


> Rocking your evie!!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]



I'm really loving her!



eternallove4bag said:


> So chic and beautiful my dear Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, eternallove4bag!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> My sweet fabulous gorgeous friends thank you so much for your super kind and sweet words. I am humbled beyond words. How did I get so lucky to find such wonderful friends and of all the places on a public forum? We have never met but the bond we have formed is stronger and more precious to me than I could ever have imagined. I feel a kindred spirit connection with each one of you and I am a better person for knowing you... Everyday I laugh with you, I learn from you and more importantly I love you even more. I hope one day we get to meet each other in person[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... They say if you wish hard enough all the stars align to make your wishes come true... And this Christmas I wish the BEST of health, wealth and happiness (and Hermes[emoji6][emoji6]) for you all my dear friends... LOVE YOU ALL [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




You are so sweet! Same to you darling [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Newport Beach today!




Love your scarf! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning pieces. Happy holiday!




Kat, this means a lot coming from you! You always look Amazing [emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## loves

eternallove4bag said:


> My sweet fabulous gorgeous friends thank you so much for your super kind and sweet words. I am humbled beyond words. How did I get so lucky to find such wonderful friends and of all the places on a public forum? We have never met but the bond we have formed is stronger and more precious to me than I could ever have imagined. I feel a kindred spirit connection with each one of you and I am a better person for knowing you... Everyday I laugh with you, I learn from you and more importantly I love you even more. I hope one day we get to meet each other in person[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... They say if you wish hard enough all the stars align to make your wishes come true... And this Christmas I wish the BEST of health, wealth and happiness (and Hermes[emoji6][emoji6]) for you all my dear friends... LOVE YOU ALL [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



i am seldom on here on tpf but when i do i always love your pics. happy holidays my dear


----------



## Bobmops

Well ... I reached the snowless H Alps&#128514; Hope that H shop will be of a less disappointment tomorrow 

My favorite shawl and gallops


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3223219
> 
> 
> I tried to dress up my Evelyne a bit today.



I just love your cool look ! Great taste , Kyokei


----------



## periogirl28

Hallo my dears, been away for ages over the holidays spending time with friends and family. Probably can't catch up on this thread but thanks for sharing all your lovely Christmas H goodies! Wishing those I know IRL and virtually much happiness, health and H in 2016!  
Warmest regards from Rio, wearing one of my favourite H hats on Sugarloaf, Copacabana and Ipanema beach on the left.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Well ... I reached the snowless H Alps[emoji23] Hope that H shop will be of a less disappointment tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite shawl and gallops




Love your shawl Bobmops. Hope you get snow on the Alps and a fruitful H store visit. Happy holidays!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> Kat, this means a lot coming from you! You always look Amazing [emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]




[emoji2][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chrystanvii said:


> My companion for tonight [emoji173]&#65039; Hope everyone had a great day!
> View attachment 3223294




What a beautiful red!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3223219
> 
> 
> I tried to dress up my Evelyne a bit today.




You look fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> my Christmas gift from DH, the neutral L'Arbre du Vent shawl with gator CDC and Chanel Girl bag. thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3222973




Lovely presents and sweet DH! Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Newport Beach today!




Beautiful shawl Rami! [emoji173]&#65039; Hope you are enjoying your holiday!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> Still loving the Evelyne for a casual day out, hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas[emoji319][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222808




Love this casual look loves.


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Adding a little bit of red myself to the holidays ... My flamingo party...Merry Christmas everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220310
> View attachment 3220311




Beautiful my dear!!! Love your whole outfit! Happy holidays!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

loves said:


> Still loving the Evelyne for a casual day out, hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas[emoji319][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222808




Super cute! Happy holidays!


----------



## AvrilShower

I have missed so many beautiful shots! Hope everybody here have a great holiday season!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

chrystanvii said:


> My companion for tonight [emoji173]&#65039; Hope everyone had a great day!
> View attachment 3223294




Perfect color for the holiday spirit!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AvrilShower

nadineluv said:


> Admiring Miss Etoupe!! [emoji8][emoji7]
> View attachment 3222336
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> Merry Christmas!!!! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji320]




Etoupe is such a classic and gorgeous color! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

chrystanvii said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Taking this pink piece out today [emoji1][emoji177]
> View attachment 3222284




Love your look! Your pochette is fabulous!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3223219
> 
> 
> I tried to dress up my Evelyne a bit today.




The whole outfit is soooooooo chic! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> A little family reunion. [emoji12]&#129299;[emoji16] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3220899




Oh Myyyyyyyyyy!!! I just die! How I can miss this post!!!
They all look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rami00

It was all action at Hermès Beverly Hills.


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Jige. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3222092
> View attachment 3222093




Happy holidays Kat! You look gorgeous as always! 
[emoji8][emoji8][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> My sweet fabulous gorgeous friends thank you so much for your super kind and sweet words. I am humbled beyond words. How did I get so lucky to find such wonderful friends and of all the places on a public forum? We have never met but the bond we have formed is stronger and more precious to me than I could ever have imagined. I feel a kindred spirit connection with each one of you and I am a better person for knowing you... Everyday I laugh with you, I learn from you and more importantly I love you even more. I hope one day we get to meet each other in person[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... They say if you wish hard enough all the stars align to make your wishes come true... And this Christmas I wish the BEST of health, wealth and happiness (and Hermes[emoji6][emoji6]) for you all my dear friends... LOVE YOU ALL [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] AND A MERRY CHRISTMAS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you for your sweet message eternallove! Hope you and your family have a great holiday season and prospective 2016!!! More H to come!!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Well ... I reached the snowless H Alps&#128514; Hope that H shop will be of a less disappointment tomorrow
> 
> My favorite shawl and gallops



Love that shawl on you. Gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Hallo my dears, been away for ages over the holidays spending time with friends and family. Probably can't catch up on this thread but thanks for sharing all your lovely Christmas H goodies! Wishing those I know IRL and virtually much happiness, health and H in 2016!
> Warmest regards from Rio, wearing one of my favourite H hats on Sugarloaf, Copacabana and Ipanema beach on the left.



The view is breathtaking. Happy holidays sweetheart :kiss:


----------



## AvrilShower

Myrkur said:


> Wore my Clic H yesterday for Christmas eve.. The Tiffany Atlas was a Christmas present [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222098




They match really well together!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> My apology for double posting today. Out again for Christmas dinner with Ms. Kelly Pochette. [emoji8][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222099




Wow you look fabulous Kat!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> The view is breathtaking. Happy holidays sweetheart :kiss:



Dearest Rami! Enjoy your holidays and see you "here" in the New Year! &#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Well ... I reached the snowless H Alps[emoji23] Hope that H shop will be of a less disappointment tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite shawl and gallops



STUNNING!!! You look amazing my sweet friend! That shawl and gallops look divine[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]! Love the backdrop! So cozy! All the best for tomorrow's shopping trip to H! Hoping you get lots of goodies[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 



periogirl28 said:


> Hallo my dears, been away for ages over the holidays spending time with friends and family. Probably can't catch up on this thread but thanks for sharing all your lovely Christmas H goodies! Wishing those I know IRL and virtually much happiness, health and H in 2016!
> 
> Warmest regards from Rio, wearing one of my favourite H hats on Sugarloaf, Copacabana and Ipanema beach on the left.




Oooooh I have missed you my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; hope you are having a great time! Happy holidays to you my dear. You look so beautiful and chic! Love the H hat! Total fashionista look [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> You are so sweet! Same to you darling [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you dear Natalie have an amazing holidays [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 



loves said:


> i am seldom on here on tpf but when i do i always love your pics. happy holidays my dear



Thank you for your kinds words dear loves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; happy holidays! 



AvrilShower said:


> Beautiful my dear!!! Love your whole outfit! Happy holidays!!!



Thank you my dear  : hugs: happy holidays to you and your family too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



AvrilShower said:


> Thank you for your sweet message eternallove! Hope you and your family have a great holiday season and prospective 2016!!! More H to come!!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji319][emoji319]




Thank you so much dear AvrilShower[emoji8][emoji8]... Here's to all of us and more H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> It was all action at Hermès Beverly Hills.




Oooooh! Fab shot! They have an amazing collection of goodies on display[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING!!! You look amazing my sweet friend! That shawl and gallops look divine[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]! Love the backdrop! So cozy! All the best for tomorrow's shopping trip to H! Hoping you get lots of goodies[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh I have missed you my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; hope you are having a great time! Happy holidays to you my dear. You look so beautiful and chic! Love the H hat! Total fashionista look [emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you so much my dear! I hope you had a fabulous time over the holidays and wish you many more orange boxes in 2016! &#128536;&#128513;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much my dear! I hope you had a fabulous time over the holidays and wish you many more orange boxes in 2016! [emoji8][emoji16][emoji7]




Lol! Thank you my friend... Hope this new year brings us all lots of H goodies [emoji3][emoji3]... Holidays are so much fun and relaxing! Wish they would last forever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> It was all action at Hermès Beverly Hills.



Great shot!


----------



## weibandy

Bobmops said:


> Well ... I reached the snowless H Alps&#128514; Hope that H shop will be of a less disappointment tomorrow
> 
> My favorite shawl and gallops



Sorry there is no snow . 

But you look great and that fire looks inviting.  Time for cosy tea and enjoy yourself.  Maybe massage available?

Let us know how the shopping looks


----------



## eternallove4bag

My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AvrilShower

Bobmops said:


> Well ... I reached the snowless H Alps[emoji23] Hope that H shop will be of a less disappointment tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite shawl and gallops




Love your shawl! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114




Love all your outfit! Your H shawls and louboutins are just gorgeous my dear!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114




Love this entire chic look dear. Fabulous shawl, dress, shoes accessories, Constance and of course you! Hope you are enjoying your holidays!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Wow you look fabulous Kat!!! [emoji7][emoji7]







AvrilShower said:


> Happy holidays Kat! You look gorgeous as always!
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you so much AvrilShower. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> It was all action at Hermès Beverly Hills.




Well stocked up. How exciting! I spy a shiny croc!! Hope you find something yummy there! [emoji2]


----------



## chrystanvii

Wine and pretty company [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

H shoes and RC B plus silver CDC. I have not posted in a while. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sarah_sarah

chrystanvii said:


> Wine and pretty company [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 3224332




Too beautiful. Major crush. [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji254]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chrystanvii said:


> Wine and pretty company [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 3224332



Beautiful B and company!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes and RC B plus silver CDC. I have not posted in a while. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3224379
> View attachment 3224380
> 
> View attachment 3224385



Stunning B and CDC.


----------



## Kyokei

AvrilShower said:


> The whole outfit is soooooooo chic! Thanks for sharing!!!



Thank you so much!



Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you!



Bobmops said:


> I just love your cool look ! Great taste , Kyokei



Thanks, Bobmops!


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114



You look stunning as always, eternallove4bag!! I love your style


----------



## Kyokei

Bobmops said:


> Well ... I reached the snowless H Alps&#128514; Hope that H shop will be of a less disappointment tomorrow
> 
> My favorite shawl and gallops



You look fantastic!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114



O la la! So chic. Love the mix of prints


----------



## Rami00

Chillin at the Newport Beach. Did manage a lil tan... Just wish it was bit warmer.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114





Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes and RC B plus silver CDC. I have not posted in a while. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3224379
> View attachment 3224380
> 
> View attachment 3224385



Beautiful shots.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Chillin at the Newport Beach. Did manage a lil tan... Just wish it was bit warmer.




How exhilarating!! Beautiful shot.


----------



## JE2824

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3223219
> 
> 
> I tried to dress up my Evelyne a bit today.




You are one of the most stylish girls I have ever seen! I love love love your posts!! Do you have a fashion IG? Love how you wore this Evie! Keep posting!! I get so much inspiration from them!


----------



## mygoodies

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114




This is so classy and divine!! Looking absolutely FAB!!!!


----------



## Kyokei

JE2824 said:


> You are one of the most stylish girls I have ever seen! I love love love your posts!! Do you have a fashion IG? Love how you wore this Evie! Keep posting!! I get so much inspiration from them!



Wow, what a great compliment, thank you so much~ I do have an IG, it is mostly fashion and wine (my other main hobby); I will PM you the username!


----------



## Baglover121

Rami00 said:


> It was all action at Hermès Beverly Hills.



Wow, so many bolides! 



eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114



Gorgeous as always, 



Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes and RC B plus silver CDC. I have not posted in a while. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3224379
> View attachment 3224380
> 
> View attachment 3224385




Beautiful B, 



Rami00 said:


> Chillin at the Newport Beach. Did manage a lil tan... Just wish it was bit warmer.




Looks beautiful,


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114



dashing look *eternallove4bag*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Chillin at the Newport Beach. Did manage a lil tan... Just wish it was bit warmer.



Gorgeous picture Rami! I'd love to be there


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> It was all action at Hermès Beverly Hills.



I love this boutique!  do you need a SA?


----------



## ari

chrystanvii said:


> Wine and pretty company [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 3224332



WOW! beautiful!


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes and RC B plus silver CDC. I have not posted in a while. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3224379
> View attachment 3224380
> 
> View attachment 3224385



 Gorgeous everything !


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Chillin at the Newport Beach. Did manage a lil tan... Just wish it was bit warmer.



What a gorgeous view! Have a wonderful time, Rami.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114



Beautiful shawl and outfit! Love your C and pumps too. Have a great Monday, eternallove!


----------



## Moirai

chrystanvii said:


> Wine and pretty company [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 3224332



Gorgeous bag! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes and RC B plus silver CDC. I have not posted in a while. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3224379
> View attachment 3224380
> 
> View attachment 3224385



Love everything and the yummy treats! Great to see you Sarah!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Well ... I reached the snowless H Alps&#128514; Hope that H shop will be of a less disappointment tomorrow
> My favorite shawl and gallops



Looking fabulous! Have a great time despite the lack of snow.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Hallo my dears, been away for ages over the holidays spending time with friends and family. Probably can't catch up on this thread but thanks for sharing all your lovely Christmas H goodies! Wishing those I know IRL and virtually much happiness, health and H in 2016!
> Warmest regards from Rio, wearing one of my favourite H hats on Sugarloaf, Copacabana and Ipanema beach on the left.



Happy holidays, periogirl! Thanks for the gorgeous view.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3223219
> 
> I tried to dress up my Evelyne a bit today.



Stylish and fabulous look, Kyokei. You wear your Evie beautifully.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> my Christmas gift from DH, the neutral L'Arbre du Vent shawl with gator CDC and Chanel Girl bag. thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3222973



Beautiful shawl and sweet DH. You look fabulous!


----------



## chrystanvii

AvrilShower said:


> Love your look! Your pochette is fabulous!!!







Sarah_sarah said:


> Too beautiful. Major crush. [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji254]







Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful B and company!







ari said:


> WOW! beautiful!







Moirai said:


> Gorgeous bag! Thanks for sharing.




Thank you ladies [emoji173]&#65039;


Rami00 said:


> Chillin at the Newport Beach. Did manage a lil tan... Just wish it was bit warmer.




Great shot Rami, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My multi-quote is not working. Thank you Rami, Kat.Lee, Moirai, Ari, Baglover121. You are too kind to me. [emoji254][emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji175]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114




The C is just so so pretty. Love how you wear it so well. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

Ari do you have a SA you would recommend at BH?


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Kyokei said:


> Wow, what a great compliment, thank you so much~ I do have an IG, it is mostly fashion and wine (my other main hobby); I will PM you the username!


Please PM me your IG name too. I love your style. You always look fantastic!


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> Chillin at the Newport Beach. Did manage a lil tan... Just wish it was bit warmer.



Love this image!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> How exhilarating!! Beautiful shot.


Thank you :kiss: 


ari said:


> Gorgeous picture Rami! I'd love to be there


I don't blame you... It's such a fab place. Thank you.


ari said:


> I love this boutique!  do you need a SA?


Ugh, I wish I asked before. The boutique was sooooo busy. Unbelievable. Thank you Ari :kiss:


Moirai said:


> What a gorgeous view! Have a wonderful time, Rami.


Thank you Moirai :kiss:


weibandy said:


> Love this image!!


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Love all your outfit! Your H shawls and louboutins are just gorgeous my dear!



Thank you so much dear AvrilShower [emoji8][emoji8] you are always so sweet and kind [emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Love this entire chic look dear. Fabulous shawl, dress, shoes accessories, Constance and of course you! Hope you are enjoying your holidays!!



Thank you my sweet friend :HUGS: holidays are so much fun and relaxing. Kids, DH and I are all off from work/school till the new year. So it's been a real vacation for all of us[emoji173]&#65039; hoping you are having an amazing holidays too[emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> You look stunning as always, eternallove4bag!! I love your style



Thank you dear Kyokei[emoji8][emoji8] I absolutely adore your style [emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> O la la! So chic. Love the mix of prints



Thank you dear Rami[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; usually I never mix prints but took a chance this time... Am glad it worked[emoji6]



mygoodies said:


> This is so classy and divine!! Looking absolutely FAB!!!!



Thank you so much for your sweet compliment dear mygoodies 



Baglover121 said:


> Wow, so many bolides!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful,



Thank you so much Baglover [emoji8][emoji8]



ari said:


> dashing look *eternallove4bag*



Thank you dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Beautiful shawl and outfit! Love your C and pumps too. Have a great Monday, eternallove!




Thank you dear Moirai  hope you have an amazing week! Countdown to the new year begins [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> The C is just so so pretty. Love how you wear it so well. [emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you so much dear Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; totally in love with C!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chrystanvii said:


> Wine and pretty company [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 3224332



She certainly is one pretty lady in pink [emoji176][emoji176]



Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes and RC B plus silver CDC. I have not posted in a while. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3224379
> View attachment 3224380
> 
> View attachment 3224385



Can never get enough of RC! Have missed your posts! Beautiful shoes and CDC [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... And your second picture is making me ravenous [emoji4]



Rami00 said:


> Chillin at the Newport Beach. Did manage a lil tan... Just wish it was bit warmer.




Oooooh! What a great vacation dear Rami[emoji173]&#65039; nothing like a relaxing time at the beach! GT is looking beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Stylish and fabulous look, Kyokei. You wear your Evie beautifully.




Thank you, Moirai!


----------



## Kyokei

LittleMsMelody said:


> Please PM me your IG name too. I love your style. You always look fantastic!




Thank you so much! I PMed it to you.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114



Looking great my friend ! 
As our mutual friend Ari predicted the Munchen shops are crowded with tourist and don't have that much of a inventory ( 
Had to shop in LV and CL( 
Tomorrow will try my luck in Salzburg &#128526;


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !
> As our mutual friend Ari predicted the Munchen shops are crowded with tourist and don't have that much of a inventory (
> Had to shop in LV and CL(
> Tomorrow will try my luck in Salzburg &#128526;



I love your top, Bobmops. You look gorgeous! Have a fun time. Any luck at LV and CL?


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you dear Moirai  hope you have an amazing week! Countdown to the new year begins [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Thank you, eternal! Yes, having a great week and looking forward to a new year. Enjoy your time with your family. :kiss:


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> I love your top, Bobmops. You look gorgeous! Have a fun time. Any luck at LV and CL?



Yep! Will post in another tread &#128526;


----------



## Keren16

The weather is nice.
My husband has vacation this week
A great lunch!
Wearing this Evie tpm today.  So easy.  
Have a wonderful New Year everyone&#127870;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !
> 
> As our mutual friend Ari predicted the Munchen shops are crowded with tourist and don't have that much of a inventory (
> 
> Had to shop in LV and CL(
> 
> Tomorrow will try my luck in Salzburg [emoji41]



Thank you so much my dear friend! So sorry H didn't work out but LV and CL are great options too! Can't wait to see what you got from there [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Hope your vacation is going great!! All the best for tomorrow [emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Thank you, eternal! Yes, having a great week and looking forward to a new year. Enjoy your time with your family. :kiss:



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> Yep! Will post in another tread [emoji41]



Please tell us where! Or better still post it with a little bit of H[emoji6][emoji6]



Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3224840
> 
> The weather is nice.
> My husband has vacation this week
> A great lunch!
> Wearing this Evie tpm today.  So easy.
> Have a wonderful New Year everyone&#127870;




Love the evie! Can't believe I still don't own one [emoji33][emoji33]... Well my darling friend you are a total enabler and black evie looks dynamite [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope to score one in the future! Enjoy the beautiful weather with your DH. Isn't it nice to have them take a break once in a while too?  my DH is off too so we are all chilling out as a family these days [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chrystanvii

Not exactly a handbag or anything but a super cool Hermès silver brandy glass in action [emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chrystanvii said:


> View attachment 3224959
> 
> Not exactly a handbag or anything but a super cool Hermès silver brandy glass in action [emoji1]




Wow!! It really is a super cool action shot and I love the decorations around it! BEAUTIFUL [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3224840
> 
> The weather is nice.
> My husband has vacation this week
> A great lunch!
> Wearing this Evie tpm today.  So easy.
> Have a wonderful New Year everyone&#55356;&#57214;



Awwww so happy to see you out with your tpm! Love this bag so much!!! They are like Skittles and I want them ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww so happy to see you out with your tpm! Love this bag so much!!! They are like Skittles and I want them ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL




Thank you!
Exactly ... Always helps to have a back up few[emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3224840
> 
> The weather is nice.
> My husband has vacation this week
> A great lunch!
> Wearing this Evie tpm today.  So easy.
> Have a wonderful New Year everyone&#127870;



Cute Evie. Love the colorful strap too. Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Moirai

chrystanvii said:


> View attachment 3224959
> 
> Not exactly a handbag or anything but a super cool Hermès silver brandy glass in action [emoji1]



Lovely festive pic. Cheers!


----------



## Bobmops

chrystanvii said:


> View attachment 3224959
> 
> Not exactly a handbag or anything but a super cool Hermès silver brandy glass in action [emoji1]



Not a strong alcohol consumer but that brandy glass made me think &#128514;&#128514;&#128536;


----------



## ari

chrystanvii said:


> View attachment 3224959
> 
> Not exactly a handbag or anything but a super cool Hermès silver brandy glass in action [emoji1]



WOW! I,ve never seen these! amazing!


----------



## ari

Amanda Murphy said:


> Ari do you have a SA you would recommend at BH?



Yes, Look for Kim! I have bought 3 bags from her and many other things, but I have only the boutique number 310 278-6440


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> It was all action at Hermès Beverly Hills.



OMG!!! Are you here still???


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Chillin at the Newport Beach. Did manage a lil tan... Just wish it was bit warmer.



Love this!! Looks like you are having a fabulous time!! I am so sad I missed you in LA.


----------



## JE2824

chrystanvii said:


> My companion for tonight [emoji173]&#65039; Hope everyone had a great day!
> View attachment 3223294



Beautiful!! Color is stunning!!



Bobmops said:


> Well ... I reached the snowless H Alps&#128514; Hope that H shop will be of a less disappointment tomorrow
> 
> My favorite shawl and gallops



Love your shawl! The color scheme is fabulous!



periogirl28 said:


> Hallo my dears, been away for ages over the holidays spending time with friends and family. Probably can't catch up on this thread but thanks for sharing all your lovely Christmas H goodies! Wishing those I know IRL and virtually much happiness, health and H in 2016!
> Warmest regards from Rio, wearing one of my favourite H hats on Sugarloaf, Copacabana and Ipanema beach on the left.



Aww love your entire look!! Much health and happiness to you!


eternallove4bag said:


> My bouquet sellier, clic clac and C in action today [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224113
> View attachment 3224114



Fabulous as always, my friend!! Love love your Constance and Shawl!!


chrystanvii said:


> Wine and pretty company [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 3224332



Beautiful!!! Great pic! Such a vibrant beautiful B!!



Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes and RC B plus silver CDC. I have not posted in a while. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3224379
> View attachment 3224380
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224385



Your RC B is TDF!!!! Great pic!! Love it all!!


----------



## JE2824

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !
> As our mutual friend Ari predicted the Munchen shops are crowded with tourist and don't have that much of a inventory (
> Had to shop in LV and CL(
> Tomorrow will try my luck in Salzburg &#128526;



Well you look absolutely, stunning! Loving your look and ambiance!!1



Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3224840
> 
> The weather is nice.
> My husband has vacation this week
> A great lunch!
> Wearing this Evie tpm today.  So easy.
> Have a wonderful New Year everyone&#127870;



Happy New Year!! Love your EVIE!!


----------



## JE2824

Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]


----------



## marbella8

JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225315



Gosh- blue jean never gets old! Looks beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> OMG!!! Are you here still???





JE2824 said:


> Love this!! Looks like you are having a fabulous time!! I am so sad I missed you in LA.



Thank you JE! I'll try to squeeze LA stop one more time. Napa valley, Monterey, Santa Cruz are next on the list.


----------



## eternallove4bag

JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225315




Wow!!! I LOVE blue jean and she looks phenomenal! I wouldn't mind having her as my travel companion dear JE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]... Hope your road trip was spectacular[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy holidays to you and your loved ones my dear friend


----------



## frenchyfind

HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!! .... with my GP30 bleu de prusse


----------



## chrystanvii

eternallove4bag said:


> She certainly is one pretty lady in pink [emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> Can never get enough of RC! Have missed your posts! Beautiful shoes and CDC [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... And your second picture is making me ravenous [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh! What a great vacation dear Rami[emoji173]&#65039; nothing like a relaxing time at the beach! GT is looking beautiful [emoji7]







eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! It really is a super cool action shot and I love the decorations around it! BEAUTIFUL [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Moirai said:


> Lovely festive pic. Cheers!







ari said:


> WOW! I,ve never seen these! amazing!







JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!! Color is stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shawl! The color scheme is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww love your entire look!! Much health and happiness to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous as always, my friend!! Love love your Constance and Shawl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Great pic! Such a vibrant beautiful B!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your RC B is TDF!!!! Great pic!! Love it all!!




Thank you ladies! [emoji4]



JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225315




Love blue jean! Thanks for sharing [emoji4]


----------



## chrystanvii

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3225584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!! .... with my GP30 bleu de prusse




Love your GP! Happy Tuesday! [emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!! Color is stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your shawl! The color scheme is fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww love your entire look!! Much health and happiness to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous as always, my friend!! Love love your Constance and Shawl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Great pic! Such a vibrant beautiful B!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your RC B is TDF!!!! Great pic!! Love it all!!




Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3225584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!! .... with my GP30 bleu de prusse




GP with the twillies looks AMAZING and goes so well with your sweater too!


----------



## weibandy

JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225315



Cute, cute look!  Also love your sneakers.


----------



## Bobmops

H shop in Salzburg ! 
I got enamel only &#128514;


----------



## Bobmops

And simply cdc enamel in "artistic " picture my DH took )


----------



## Bobmops

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3225584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!! .... with my GP30 bleu de prusse



Bleu de prusse is rare and complicated color ! You wearing it well &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Dluvch

JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225315



That bag is everything!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> H shop in Salzburg !
> 
> I got enamel only [emoji23]



I LOVE the enamel my beautiful friend! Totally eyeing your collection right now.. Will you do a family pic of it sometime please[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



Bobmops said:


> And simply cdc enamel in "artistic " picture my DH took )




Love everything in this picture! H feast for the eyes my dear friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ethengdurst

JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225315



Such a classic! Enjoy your holiday trip!


----------



## Ethengdurst

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3225584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!! .... with my GP30 bleu de prusse



Great mod shot, love the color of your GP with a bright twillies. So cute!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

Bobmops said:


> And simply cdc enamel in "artistic " picture my DH took )



Nice H stacks!


----------



## frenchyfind

chrystanvii said:


> Love your GP! Happy Tuesday! [emoji1]



Thank you chrystanvii



eternallove4bag said:


> GP with the twillies looks AMAZING and goes so well with your sweater too!



Thank you eternallove4bag, gp's are the best bags to accessories, they are like a blank canvas[emoji6][emoji4]



Bobmops said:


> Bleu de prusse is rare and complicated color ! You wearing it well [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you Bobmop,


----------



## frenchyfind

Ethengdurst said:


> Great mod shot, love the color of your GP with a bright twillies. So cute!




Thank you Ethengdurst[emoji126]


----------



## Rami00

I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though. 

H is testing my patience.


----------



## ms08c

Much needed "Me-Time"[emoji6]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> 
> 
> H is testing my patience.




H truly is testing your patience. And I have a feeling that the right one is coming your way very soon!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ms08c said:


> Much needed "Me-Time"[emoji6]
> View attachment 3226138




Very well matched. Beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> H shop in Salzburg !
> 
> I got enamel only [emoji23]







Bobmops said:


> And simply cdc enamel in "artistic " picture my DH took )




Beautiful Bobmops. Enjoy Salzburg!! Viel Spass!


----------



## Kat.Lee

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3225584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!! .... with my GP30 bleu de prusse




Great colour. Your twillies match well with your sweater!


----------



## Kat.Lee

JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225315




Great road trip company. Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chrystanvii said:


> View attachment 3224959
> 
> Not exactly a handbag or anything but a super cool Hermès silver brandy glass in action [emoji1]




Such a beautiful setting!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3224840
> 
> The weather is nice.
> My husband has vacation this week
> A great lunch!
> Wearing this Evie tpm today.  So easy.
> Have a wonderful New Year everyone&#127870;




Love this casual look. Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !
> 
> As our mutual friend Ari predicted the Munchen shops are crowded with tourist and don't have that much of a inventory (
> 
> Had to shop in LV and CL(
> 
> Tomorrow will try my luck in Salzburg [emoji41]




Fabulous look. München is always full of tourists.


----------



## ms08c

Kat.Lee said:


> Very well matched. Beautiful.


Thank you Kat.Lee


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> 
> 
> H is testing my patience.




Rami, you have such a strong mind, always know what you want and NEVER settle! Good for you! I need to learn from you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

My computer is kaput so can't even function and reply and quote. Anyhow everyone's looking fabulous, that's all [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Baglover121

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !
> 
> As our mutual friend Ari predicted the Munchen shops are crowded with tourist and don't have that much of a inventory (
> 
> Had to shop in LV and CL(
> 
> Tomorrow will try my luck in Salzburg [emoji41]




I just love this Chanel shirt on you, you wear it so well, 



Bobmops said:


> H shop in Salzburg !
> 
> I got enamel only [emoji23]




The display is beautiful ,  that is one serious gorgeous coat On that lady !


----------



## heifer

Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> H is testing my patience.




:love eyes:

I would've taken her home with me on the spot!!! In fact, I feel like I need to call my SM and tell him I seriously need one in my life asap!!!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> And simply cdc enamel in "artistic " picture my DH took )


Beautiful Bobmops!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> 
> 
> H is testing my patience.




I would be scared to turn down any Constance! Lol... Well done for being so strong [emoji8]


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !
> As our mutual friend Ari predicted the Munchen shops are crowded with tourist and don't have that much of a inventory (
> Had to shop in LV and CL(
> Tomorrow will try my luck in Salzburg &#128526;



But you look so gorgeous! Salzburg will be packed too,  Im afraid they don't have Chanel:shame: but it will be magical at this time of the year. have fun!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> H shop in Salzburg !
> I got enamel only &#128514;



oh, sorry, you are there!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> H is testing my patience.



Oh this C is amazing!


----------



## ari

At work


----------



## ari

JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225315


Love the way you styled it! and it goes so well with the brown LV!



frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3225584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!! .... with my GP30 bleu de prusse


very beautiful look!


ms08c said:


> Much needed "Me-Time"[emoji6]
> View attachment 3226138


gorgeous  jypsiere! what color is it?


----------



## ms08c

Natalie j said:


> I would be scared to turn down any Constance! Lol... Well done for being so strong [emoji8]


I agree with Natalie!  I would have taken any constance in any size or color


----------



## ms08c

ari said:


> Love the way you styled it! and it goes so well with the brown LV!
> 
> 
> very beautiful look!
> 
> gorgeous  jypsiere! what color is it?


It's a orange jypsiere


----------



## Sparkledolll

ms08c said:


> I agree with Natalie!  I would have taken any constance in any size or color



Lol.. It will be fun to see which C we end up with in 2016! I have told them that I will take any colour/leather and HW in 18 or 24cm! &#128513;


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> Wow! This thread moves so fast I have to catch up later!
> 
> Gloomy day I have to bring the colors back




Fabulous[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I love your V outfit[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

JE2824 said:


> OOTD! My Blue Jean Baby! This is actually my HG color and bag. BJ Togo 35 PHW!! I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I sure do love her!! Thanks for letting me share! I have been admiring all of you for some time. [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3198691




You look great! [emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms08c

Natalie j said:


> Lol.. It will be fun to see which C we end up with in 2016! I have told them that I will take any colour/leather and HW in 18 or 24cm! &#128513;


I have a Constance Orange in 24 Epsom but I wouldn't mind one more  I hope we end up with many more in 2016!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> At work



Looking super ,Ari ! I love Salzborg ( so happy I got hold of blouse from Chanel Salzborg collection &#128525


----------



## Bobmops

Baglover121 said:


> I just love this Chanel shirt on you, you wear it so well,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The display is beautiful ,  that is one serious gorgeous coat On that lady !



You mean me or model in H window &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;? 
Thank you dear , I feel like little Mozart in it &#128514;


----------



## Sparkledolll

ms08c said:


> I have a Constance Orange in 24 Epsom but I wouldn't mind one more  I hope we end up with many more in 2016!



I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us &#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Ethengdurst said:


> Nice H stacks!



Thank you dear !


----------



## Bobmops

Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us &#128536;



Everything Looks great &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> H is testing my patience.



You are my men ,Rami &#128170;&#127997;&#128170;&#127997;&#128170;&#127997;&#128170;&#127997;&#128170;&#127997;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> I LOVE the enamel my beautiful friend! Totally eyeing your collection right now.. Will you do a family pic of it sometime please[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything in this picture! H feast for the eyes my dear friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Oh my sweetest friend ! It's not anything big , but will do a shot for you . 
Surely you have more impressive collection )!


----------



## ms08c

Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us &#128536;


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bobmops said:


> Everything Looks great [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







ms08c said:


> Gorgeous color!




Thank you Ladies! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Blue Rain

ms08c said:


> Much needed "Me-Time"[emoji6]
> View attachment 3226138


 
Love your casual looks.


----------



## ms08c

Blue Rain said:


> Love your casual looks.


Thank you dear!


----------



## chrystanvii

Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> 
> 
> H is testing my patience.




Such a beauty! The perfect one will come soon enough [emoji4]


----------



## chrystanvii

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beautiful setting!




thank you Kat.Lee you're too kind [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous look. München is always full of tourists.



Thank you dear Kat, did I miss your pics or you has forgot about us?&#128561;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chrystanvii

ari said:


> At work




Love your outfit ari! You look so stylish [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Everyone looks amazing!!! Love the blue jean - it just never gets old, timeless color.

Ari!!! You look smashing!!! I admit to being a bit conservative on the clothes...I saw that shirt with the pearls and to me, I'm like, who would wear this? Totally impractical (I certainly would ruin it in about three seconds), did not "get" it...OMG, you totally and absolutely rock it, so fabulous with the skirt and belt! You absolutely win!




Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us [emoji8]




Ok, the lime C is gorgeous, the jewelry TDF, but please please please I need some info I am head over heels in LO[emoji102]OVE with the emerald cut tennis bracelet!!! Did you post details somewhere in the jewelry section? [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Moirai

Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us &#128536;



Gorgeous bag and bracelets!



ari said:


> At work



Beautiful outfit, ari. Love how it accentuates your enviable figure.



Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> H is testing my patience.



Good for you not to settle. I'm sure your perfect C will be in your hands soon. Rouge H is my favorite red too.



ms08c said:


> Much needed "Me-Time"[emoji6]
> View attachment 3226138



Beautiful colors! Love your hair and lipstick.


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Everyone looks amazing!!! Love the blue jean - it just never gets old, timeless color.
> 
> Ari!!! You look smashing!!! I admit to being a bit conservative on the clothes...I saw that shirt with the pearls and to me, I'm like, who would wear this? Totally impractical (I certainly would ruin it in about three seconds), did not "get" it...OMG, you totally and absolutely rock it, so fabulous with the skirt and belt! You absolutely win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the lime C is gorgeous, the jewelry TDF, but please please please I need some info I am head over heels in LO[emoji102]OVE with the emerald cut tennis bracelet!!! Did you post details somewhere in the jewelry section? [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]




Thanks BBC! It was an engagement gift from my dear mother. Will pm you the details &#128516;


----------



## Moirai

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3225584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!! .... with my GP30 bleu de prusse



Lovely colors and matching outfit. Happy Holidays!



Bobmops said:


> H shop in Salzburg !
> I got enamel only &#128514;





Bobmops said:


> And simply cdc enamel in "artistic " picture my DH took )



Bobmops, you are one beautiful and chic lady! Love your fur, head scarf and jewelry.



JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> View attachment 3225315



This a such a beautiful color and love how you wear it casually with your outfit. Have a great trip!



Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us &#128536;





BBC said:


> Ok, the lime C is gorgeous, the jewelry TDF, but please please please I need some info I am head over heels in LO[emoji102]OVE with the emerald cut tennis bracelet!!! Did you post details somewhere in the jewelry section? [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



LOL, BBC. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ms08c

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous bag and bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfit, ari. Love how it accentuates your enviable figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you not to settle. I'm sure your perfect C will be in your hands soon. Rouge H is my favorite red too.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colors! Love your hair and lipstick.


Thank you dear!


----------



## Ethengdurst

ari said:


> At work



You look hot!


----------



## Ethengdurst

ms08c said:


> Much needed "Me-Time"[emoji6]
> View attachment 3226138



Have fun! You look great!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us &#128536;


 


I love your Constance and all of her sparkly friends!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Madam Bijoux said:


> I love your Constance and all of her sparkly friends!




Thank you, so nice of you to say! [emoji1]


----------



## Baglover121

Bobmops said:


> You mean me or model in H window [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]?
> 
> Thank you dear , I feel like little Mozart in it [emoji23]




Didn't realise it was you with the fur coat! Wow you look so chic and sophisticate! Wish I could work the scarf like that, unfortunately I look like a gypsy when I wear one my head, [emoji23],


----------



## Bobmops

Baglover121 said:


> Didn't realise it was you with the fur coat! Wow you look so chic and sophisticate! Wish I could work the scarf like that, unfortunately I look like a gypsy when I wear one my head, [emoji23],



LOL))) well, i Look like matryoshka , but really don't care )
Thank you dear &#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Lovely colors and matching outfit. Happy Holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops, you are one beautiful and chic lady! Love your fur, head scarf and jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> This a such a beautiful color and love how you wear it casually with your outfit. Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, BBC. I was thinking the same thing.



Thank you my dear friend !) 
I have a tendency to go over the top , but people think I just eccentric &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> H is testing my patience.



Don't worry Rami, the Cartable isn't everyone's cup of tea. Your C will find you. Hugs!


----------



## Dinlay

Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us [emoji8]




Beautiful , I like the color


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## billysmom

ari said:


> At work


Love the contrast of the pearls and the belt.  And it's a skirt that lets you move.  Too bad about the work part ....


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My most used CDC's. Rest have been privatized by my mother  
And a pretty bouquet I got from work. Flowers make me just as happy as H.


----------



## chrystanvii

Sarah_sarah said:


> My most used CDC's. Rest have been privatized by my mother
> And a pretty bouquet I got from work. Flowers make me just as happy as H.
> View attachment 3226621




I agree! Love everything in this picture


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> My most used CDC's. Rest have been privatized by my mother
> And a pretty bouquet I got from work. Flowers make me just as happy as H.
> View attachment 3226621



Super pretty! Love the flowers!


----------



## periogirl28

Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.


----------



## Kyokei

Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.




That's a winner!


----------



## weibandy

Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag


----------



## weibandy

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.



Evelyne looks fabulous!  Great outfit


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.



So, I kinda want all of it!!  Great look and great colors


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag




So cute. The twilly is perfect. I need a pico in my life.


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So cute. The twilly is perfect. I need a pico in my life.



Thank you pocketbook pup!  This is a happy bag.

Had an experience today.  We strolled into Michael Kors store after lunch.  The sales gal there gravitated to my bag and to my twilly.  She loved them so much.  It is likely she never heard of  or saw Hermes before and she did not know what they were.  In fact, she asked me if the scarf came tied on the bag like that 

I really loved her enthusiasm, because it was not about it being an "Hermes" thing.  It was just because she liked the items and the flow.  That is what I am looking for - a bit under the radar, with a certain something.  H delivers on this so well


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> 
> 
> H is testing my patience.



Oh Rami so sorry that this did not work out but makes me believe even more that there is a PERFECT one waiting out there for you! Don't lose patience my dear! You are so strong to be able to say no! You go girl! All the H best wishes for you in the new year[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]



ms08c said:


> Much needed "Me-Time"[emoji6]
> View attachment 3226138



Beautiful companions [emoji4]



ari said:


> At work



You are just FABULOUSLY GORGEOUS my dear ari even at work  



Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us [emoji8]



What a gorgeous color! Love the arm candy too Natalie[emoji173]&#65039;



Sarah_sarah said:


> My most used CDC's. Rest have been privatized by my mother
> And a pretty bouquet I got from work. Flowers make me just as happy as H.
> View attachment 3226621



Wow! Love the flower arrangement! In fact love everything in this picture! So beautiful dear Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.



STUNNING my friend! Was missing your pictures and here you are looking so GORGEOUS! Love your outfit and KD! Ms. Lindy looks fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] 



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.



Love that jacket dear Kyokei! It's totally you and the evie suits you PERFECTLY [emoji7][emoji7]



weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag




You are totally making me crave a picotin right now dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; she looks so beautiful dressed up [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Oh my sweetest friend ! It's not anything big , but will do a shot for you .
> 
> Surely you have more impressive collection )!



My dear sweet friend I have hardly any enamel bangle, maybe 3 and I really love them so much!!! Planning to grow that collection in 2016 [emoji6][emoji6] I could definitely use yours to inspire me... We often go for similar if not same choices [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Have to stop collecting clic H now and concentrate on bangles [emoji3][emoji3]



frenchyfind said:


> Thank you chrystanvii
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you eternallove4bag, gp's are the best bags to accessories, they are like a blank canvas[emoji6][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bobmop,




Totally agree! GP was my first H bag and still one of my most used one for work! Love it's versatility [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ccc1

periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.


Periogirl28 - Love your outfit & H goodies. You look so beautiful


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a winner!



Hopefully so! I'm hoping these jackets will take me through this winter.



weibandy said:


> Evelyne looks fabulous!  Great outfit



Thanks!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami so sorry that this did not work out but makes me believe even more that there is a PERFECT one waiting out there for you! Don't lose patience my dear! You are so strong to be able to say no! You go girl! All the H best wishes for you in the new year[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful companions [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> You are just FABULOUSLY GORGEOUS my dear ari even at work
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color! Love the arm candy too Natalie[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Love the flower arrangement! In fact love everything in this picture! So beautiful dear Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING my friend! Was missing your pictures and here you are looking so GORGEOUS! Love your outfit and KD! Ms. Lindy looks fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Love that jacket dear Kyokei! It's totally you and the evie suits you PERFECTLY [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally making me crave a picotin right now dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; she looks so beautiful dressed up [emoji7]



Thank you, eternallove4bag! I love my Evie so much 
Now that the weather is colder I've been wearing these jackets non stop.


----------



## Kyokei

weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag



I love everything about this! The bag, the color, the CI.... the unpictured dim sum I am now craving.


----------



## Princess D

ms08c said:


> Much needed "Me-Time"[emoji6]
> View attachment 3226138




Nice lipstick !   For a second I thought you were Rigel Davis


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Super pretty! Love the flowers!




Merci periogirl28 [emoji178][emoji254][emoji5]&#65039;



chrystanvii said:


> I agree! Love everything in this picture




Thank you chrystanvii. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji259][emoji173]&#65039;

Thank you Eternallover4bag. You are always too kind to me. [emoji254][emoji259][emoji257] sending some virtual flowers your way.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.




periogirl28, always fashionable [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji254] Amethyst KD looks beautiful on you. 



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.




Kyokei, looks great. [emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag




So cute [emoji12][emoji257]



Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us [emoji8]




Natalie, the lime and WG looks amazing. Love the staking bracelets. Hoping for a pink C to come your way. [emoji178][emoji175][emoji175]




ari said:


> At work




Ari, so so perfect and pretty. Love this combo on you. [emoji254][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> You are totally making me crave a picotin right now dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; she looks so beautiful dressed up [emoji7]


Thank you EL4B!!  It will be fun when you get one 



Kyokei said:


> I love everything about this! The bag, the color, the CI.... the unpictured dim sum I am now craving.


Thank you Kyokei!  Tell the truth, I am feeling like I want an Evelyn now!  Here we go.......slippery slope 



Sarah_sarah said:


> So cute [emoji12][emoji257]
> Thank you Sarah_sarah!  It is a cute little dumpling bag to bring to dimsum lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, so so perfect and pretty. Love this combo on you. [emoji254][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear Kat, did I miss your pics or you has forgot about us?[emoji33]




I could never forget about all you beautiful friends on here. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> At work




Always chic and fabulous ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us [emoji8]




Beautiful eye candies and Constance Natalie j.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> My most used CDC's. Rest have been privatized by my mother
> And a pretty bouquet I got from work. Flowers make me just as happy as H.
> View attachment 3226621




Beautiful pic. Love everything in it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.




Such a cool look Kyokei.


----------



## Ryan

New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.

Ryan


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag




Love this beautiful pico weibandy. The twilly is just perfect and makes it look more gorgeous and cheerful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan




Love this scarf and you B Etain looks perfect on you.


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this beautiful pico weibandy. The twilly is just perfect and makes it look more gorgeous and cheerful.



Thank you kat.lee!  Dimsum was even tastier with this little dumpling of a Pico next to me   i think I am a little crazy, but it was so nice to look over and see the bag


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Don't worry Rami, the Cartable isn't everyone's cup of tea. Your C will find you. Hugs!



You are a sweetheart! Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.




Lovely pic but I'd focus more on your beautiful B. [emoji2][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971




Wow, I love this Chanel knit on you! And your Elan of course. Beautiful [emoji1]


----------



## ms08c

Ethengdurst said:


> Have fun! You look great!


Thank you dear!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



So absolutely gorgeous!!  The C Elan is magnificent and classic.  Wonderful ensemble!


----------



## ms08c

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami so sorry that this did not work out but makes me believe even more that there is a PERFECT one waiting out there for you! Don't lose patience my dear! You are so strong to be able to say no! You go girl! All the H best wishes for you in the new year[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful companions [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> You are just FABULOUSLY GORGEOUS my dear ari even at work
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color! Love the arm candy too Natalie[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Love the flower arrangement! In fact love everything in this picture! So beautiful dear Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING my friend! Was missing your pictures and here you are looking so GORGEOUS! Love your outfit and KD! Ms. Lindy looks fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Love that jacket dear Kyokei! It's totally you and the evie suits you PERFECTLY [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally making me crave a picotin right now dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; she looks so beautiful dressed up [emoji7]


Thank you eternallove4bag


----------



## Sparkledolll

Dinlay said:


> Beautiful , I like the color






What a gorgeous color! Love the arm candy too Natalie[emoji173]&#65039;





Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful eye candies and Constance Natalie j.




Thank you Ladies! I am fairly new to H and I'm learning  more every day from this thread [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## ms08c

Princess D said:


> Nice lipstick !   For a second I thought you were Rigel Davis


It's nice to hear that  Thank you love!


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175] ... as usual !
Have a great New Year's Eve too!!


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.




Yes,  they look terrific together[emoji7]. Hope you enjoyed the Vineyard
Happy Nee Year's Eve!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



You look gorgeous, Kat. I love this Chanel dress on you. Perfect bag for this outfit. Happy New Year!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.



Cool pic. The color of the car reminds me of rouge H . But your bag is the attention getter.


----------



## Keren16

weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag




Love the Pico [emoji173]&#65039;. Love the Twilly[emoji173]&#65039;. I have both except in different color & cw  so I'm partial 
Hope your Dim Sum was delicious!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Sarah_sarah said:


> My most used CDC's. Rest have been privatized by my mother
> And a pretty bouquet I got from work. Flowers make me just as happy as H.
> View attachment 3226621



Beautiful pic of CDCs and flowers!


----------



## Keren16

Keren16 said:


> Yes,  they look terrific together[emoji7]. Hope you enjoyed the Vineyard
> Happy Nee Year's Eve!




New Year's Eve - I haven't started the party yet[emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.



You look beautiful in this Chanel dress, perfectly coordinated with bracelet and bag.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.



Love your style! The Manolos are fabulous with your jacket.


----------



## Moirai

weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag



I absolutely love the colors of this bag. It is perfectly paired with CI twilly.


----------



## Moirai

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> Ryan



Very stylish, Ryan. Love your B, it looks great on you.


----------



## ari

chrystanvii said:


> Love your outfit ari! You look so stylish [emoji1][emoji1]



Thank you chrystanvii!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Looking super ,Ari ! I love Salzborg ( so happy I got hold of blouse from Chanel Salzborg collection &#128525



Thank you Bobmops! You look so great- I'd like to see more of this gorgeous coat!


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Everyone looks amazing!!! Love the blue jean - it just never gets old, timeless color.
> 
> Ari!!! You look smashing!!! I admit to being a bit conservative on the clothes...I saw that shirt with the pearls and to me, I'm like, who would wear this? Totally impractical (I certainly would ruin it in about three seconds), did not "get" it...OMG, you totally and absolutely rock it, so fabulous with the skirt and belt! You absolutely win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the lime C is gorgeous, the jewelry TDF, but please please please I need some info I am head over heels in LO[emoji102]OVE with the emerald cut tennis bracelet!!! Did you post details somewhere in the jewelry section? [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



Thank you BBC! So kind of you!  I wear it more with a cardigan over and looks  conservative enough &#128512;


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous bag and bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfit, ari. Love how it accentuates your enviable figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you not to settle. I'm sure your perfect C will be in your hands soon. Rouge H is my favorite red too.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colors! Love your hair and lipstick.



You are too nice Moirai, thank you!


----------



## ari

Ethengdurst said:


> You look hot!



Thank you Ethengdurst))


----------



## ari

billysmom said:


> Love the contrast of the pearls and the belt.  And it's a skirt that lets you move.  Too bad about the work part ....



Thank you , tryied to be more festive at the last working day of the year ))


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> My most used CDC's. Rest have been privatized by my mother
> And a pretty bouquet I got from work. Flowers make me just as happy as H.
> View attachment 3226621



Fab picture Sarah!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.



Beautiful colors periogirl! You look very classy as always)))


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.



Great outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag



It is so cute!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami so sorry that this did not work out but makes me believe even more that there is a PERFECT one waiting out there for you! Don't lose patience my dear! You are so strong to be able to say no! You go girl! All the H best wishes for you in the new year[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful companions [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> You are just FABULOUSLY GORGEOUS my dear ari even at work
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color! Love the arm candy too Natalie[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Love the flower arrangement! In fact love everything in this picture! So beautiful dear Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING my friend! Was missing your pictures and here you are looking so GORGEOUS! Love your outfit and KD! Ms. Lindy looks fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Love that jacket dear Kyokei! It's totally you and the evie suits you PERFECTLY [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally making me crave a picotin right now dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; she looks so beautiful dressed up [emoji7]



Thank you Eternal!


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> periogirl28, always fashionable [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji254] Amethyst KD looks beautiful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, looks great. [emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute [emoji12][emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie, the lime and WG looks amazing. Love the staking bracelets. Hoping for a pink C to come your way. [emoji178][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, so so perfect and pretty. Love this combo on you. [emoji254][emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you Sarah!


----------



## weibandy

Keren16 said:


> Love the Pico [emoji173]&#65039;. Love the Twilly[emoji173]&#65039;. I have both except in different color & cw  so I'm partial
> Hope your Dim Sum was delicious!


Thank you Keren!  So glad to be twins with you 



Moirai said:


> I absolutely love the colors of this bag. It is perfectly paired with CI twilly.


Thank you Moirai!  So glad you like the colors.  At first I wondered if it would be harder to wear in these two tones, but it is proving easy to get along with.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Always chic and fabulous ari.



Thank you Kat))


----------



## weibandy

ari said:


> It is so cute!



Thank you Ari!


----------



## ari

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> Ryan


Wow , love the way you wear it!


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.



Ahahaha! Love this picture!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



*Kat* - You wear this dress beautifully !! I love this color as well, so classic and just in time for the New Year as well.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



The C is just perfect for the dress, gorgeous Kat !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> Ryan



Nice present !! and the Etain B looks great with your outfit as well.


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971




Happy New Year, Kat!  Looking great in the Chanel dress! The Black/Gold is perfect match with all your H Accessories!


----------



## Kyokei

Sarah_sarah said:


> Kyokei, looks great. [emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you!



weibandy said:


> Thank you Kyokei!  Tell the truth, I am feeling like I want an Evelyn now!  Here we go.......slippery slope



You should go for it! Or at least try it out in store. I'm loving mine more and more each day.



Kat.Lee said:


> Such a cool look Kyokei.



Thank you!



Moirai said:


> Love your style! The Manolos are fabulous with your jacket.



Thanks, Moirai! 



ari said:


> Great outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## loves

My gorgeous and stylish tpf friends, have a happy new year. My new laptop is coming in today and I can't quote on this phone so loving all the pics and looking forward to action in 2016![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji323][emoji322]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



Gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Keren16 said:


> Yes,  they look terrific together[emoji7]. Hope you enjoyed the Vineyard
> Happy Nee Year's Eve!


Happy New Year's Eve! Thank you :kiss:


Moirai said:


> Cool pic. The color of the car reminds me of rouge H . But your bag is the attention getter.


Omg! That was a first thought in my mind "rouge H". We are addicts lol


ari said:


> Ahahaha! Love this picture!


Thank you Ari!


----------



## Rami00

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> Ryan



So handsome!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.


I love the way you always dress. On point! 


weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag


Such a beautiful color.


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous bag and bracelets!
> 
> Beautiful outfit, ari. Love how it accentuates your enviable figure.
> 
> Good for you not to settle. I'm sure your perfect C will be in your hands soon. Rouge H is my favorite red too.
> 
> Beautiful colors! Love your hair and lipstick.





Bobmops said:


> You are my men ,Rami &#128170;&#127997;&#128170;&#127997;&#128170;&#127997;&#128170;&#127997;&#128170;&#127997;





chrystanvii said:


> Such a beauty! The perfect one will come soon enough [emoji4]





Natalie j said:


> I would be scared to turn down any Constance! Lol... Well done for being so strong [emoji8]





ari said:


> Oh this C is amazing!





Kat.Lee said:


> H truly is testing your patience. And I have a feeling that the right one is coming your way very soon!



You guys are the best. Thank you :kiss:


----------



## ms08c

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> Ryan


Everything looks great I have the same B Etain in 35. Happy New Yearartyhat:


----------



## ms08c

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971


Beautiful!  Happy New year! artyhat:


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> Wow, I love this Chanel knit on you! And your Elan of course. Beautiful [emoji1]







weibandy said:


> So absolutely gorgeous!!  The C Elan is magnificent and classic.  Wonderful ensemble!







Keren16 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175] ... as usual !
> Have a great New Year's Eve too!!







Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat. I love this Chanel dress on you. Perfect bag for this outfit. Happy New Year!







chkpfbeliever said:


> *Kat* - You wear this dress beautifully !! I love this color as well, so classic and just in time for the New Year as well.







ari said:


> The C is just perfect for the dress, gorgeous Kat !







HGT said:


> Happy New Year, Kat!  Looking great in the Chanel dress! The Black/Gold is perfect match with all your H Accessories!







Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous :kiss:







ms08c said:


> Beautiful!  Happy New year! artyhat:




Thank you dear ladies. You are all super kind and supportive. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve. [emoji95][emoji92][emoji94][emoji312][emoji313]


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> my gorgeous and stylish tpf friends, have a happy new year. My new laptop is coming in today and i can't quote on this phone so loving all the pics and looking forward to action in 2016![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji323][emoji322]



&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> You look beautiful in this Chanel dress, perfectly coordinated with bracelet and bag.



Thank you Moirai. Your eyes are sharp! 




ari said:


> Beautiful colors periogirl! You look very classy as always)))



Thank you Ari! 



Rami00 said:


> You are a sweetheart! Thank you :kiss:



Thank you dear! 



Sarah_sarah said:


> periogirl28, always fashionable [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji254] Amethyst KD looks beautiful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei, looks great. [emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute [emoji12][emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie, the lime and WG looks amazing. Love the staking bracelets. Hoping for a pink C to come your way. [emoji178][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, so so perfect and pretty. Love this combo on you. [emoji254][emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you Sarah!



Ccc1 said:


> Periogirl28 - Love your outfit & H goodies. You look so beautiful



Thanks so much! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami so sorry that this did not work out but makes me believe even more that there is a PERFECT one waiting out there for you! Don't lose patience my dear! You are so strong to be able to say no! You go girl! All the H best wishes for you in the new year[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful companions [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> You are just FABULOUSLY GORGEOUS my dear ari even at work
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color! Love the arm candy too Natalie[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Love the flower arrangement! In fact love everything in this picture! So beautiful dear Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING my friend! Was missing your pictures and here you are looking so GORGEOUS! Love your outfit and KD! Ms. Lindy looks fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Love that jacket dear Kyokei! It's totally you and the evie suits you PERFECTLY [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally making me crave a picotin right now dear weibandy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; she looks so beautiful dressed up [emoji7]




Dearest eternal, lovely as always! Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag



Beautifully matched and the Twilly is perfect for Dim Sum!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



Looking super dear Kat ! Was trying same dress in Munchen &#128514; It defenetly require you grace &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ethengdurst

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



You look so chic! Happy New Year! Lovely C!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> Ryan



I LOL'd with the middle-distance... You look cool &#128526;


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.



My hubby loves the car and I ofcourse love the bag!  Beautiful shot Rami!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.



Wow , you are the Queen of best action pictures &#128525;&#128525;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.




Beautiful...LOOOOOVE the dress!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.




Ok, now....I need to take some styling lessons from you! Seriously love how you put this all together, you are so unique and chic! You just totally nailed it again! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan




Looks great!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, not the clearest pic....I had my mom's blackglama mink remodeled and I finally got it back yesterday....thrilled with the result! My SA at that store used to be my SA at H, and she noticed how my blue cavalleria d'Etriers GM has enough black/dark neutrals in it to go with the jacket (just peeking out a bit)...and of course I am usually wearing a CDC...




Happy New Year's, everyone! We are celebrating at home with the boys tonight....yesterday was DH's birthday, so our "real" celebration will be tomorrow.


----------



## maxxout

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



Once again, Kat, you look impeccable.   Have a great new year!


----------



## maxxout

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.



Great shot of 2 beautifully designed objects.   Glad our bag collections don't demand that much storage space.


----------



## Bobmops

BBC said:


> Ok, not the clearest pic....I had my mom's blackglama mink remodeled and I finally got it back yesterday....thrilled with the result! My SA at that store used to be my SA at H, and she noticed how my blue cavalleria d'Etriers GM has enough black/dark neutrals in it to go with the jacket (just peeking out a bit)...and of course I am usually wearing a CDC...
> 
> View attachment 3227245
> 
> 
> Happy New Year's, everyone! We are celebrating at home with the boys tonight....yesterday was DH's birthday, so our "real" celebration will be tomorrow.


Looking great ! Happy new year !&#127870;&#127870;


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Ok, not the clearest pic....I had my mom's blackglama mink remodeled and I finally got it back yesterday....thrilled with the result! My SA at that store used to be my SA at H, and she noticed how my blue cavalleria d'Etriers GM has enough black/dark neutrals in it to go with the jacket (just peeking out a bit)...and of course I am usually wearing a CDC...
> 
> View attachment 3227245
> 
> 
> Happy New Year's, everyone! We are celebrating at home with the boys tonight....yesterday was DH's birthday, so our "real" celebration will be tomorrow.



I love the sheen and the quality of the mink. Plus a fur which doesn't add pounds but shows how slim you are is always a huge bonus!


----------



## Myrkur

Going to my moms for New Years wearing Clic H  and Evelyne. Happy 2016 everyone [emoji323][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971




Love your dress, it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.




Rami this pic is so cool! [emoji41]


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.




So chic!


----------



## Myrkur

JE2824 said:


> Miss Blue Jean has been getting quite a bit of action lately and accompanied me on our Xmas road trip. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season!!! [emoji8][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3225314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225315




I'm not a big fan of Blue Jean, but love the color in the first picture.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> Ryan


 
Great outfit!


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> Going to my moms for New Years wearing Clic H  and Evelyne. Happy 2016 everyone [emoji323][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3227328




Happy new year! You look great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Looking super dear Kat ! Was trying same dress in Munchen [emoji23] It defenetly require you grace [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much dear Bobmops. You always look fabulous and I love your style. [emoji8]



Ethengdurst said:


> You look so chic! Happy New Year! Lovely C!



Thank you Ethengdurst. 



Dira919 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you Dira919. 



maxxout said:


> Once again, Kat, you look impeccable.   Have a great new year!



Thank you maxxout. 



Myrkur said:


> Love your dress, it looks beautiful on you.




Thank you so much Myrkur. 
Wish you all happy new year. [emoji94][emoji92][emoji312]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> Going to my moms for New Years wearing Clic H  and Evelyne. Happy 2016 everyone [emoji323][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3227328



You look fabulous and I love your puppy! Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Ok, not the clearest pic....I had my mom's blackglama mink remodeled and I finally got it back yesterday....thrilled with the result! My SA at that store used to be my SA at H, and she noticed how my blue cavalleria d'Etriers GM has enough black/dark neutrals in it to go with the jacket (just peeking out a bit)...and of course I am usually wearing a CDC...
> 
> View attachment 3227245
> 
> 
> Happy New Year's, everyone! We are celebrating at home with the boys tonight....yesterday was DH's birthday, so our "real" celebration will be tomorrow.




Stunning fur. You look fabulous. Happy New Year and enjoy your celebration! [emoji92]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.



Omg! Can I have both please [emoji12]... What a fab shot dear Rami! Happy new year my dear [emoji322][emoji322][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



How j have missed your STUNNING action shots dear Kat! You look absolute PERFECTION head to toe! Ms. C is looking fabulous! What an amazing dress[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].... Here's to a FANTABULOUS new year to you and your loved ones dear friend :HUGS:  



loves said:


> My gorgeous and stylish tpf friends, have a happy new year. My new laptop is coming in today and I can't quote on this phone so loving all the pics and looking forward to action in 2016![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji323][emoji322]



Wishing you and your family a fabulous new year dear loves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



BBC said:


> Ok, not the clearest pic....I had my mom's blackglama mink remodeled and I finally got it back yesterday....thrilled with the result! My SA at that store used to be my SA at H, and she noticed how my blue cavalleria d'Etriers GM has enough black/dark neutrals in it to go with the jacket (just peeking out a bit)...and of course I am usually wearing a CDC...
> 
> View attachment 3227245
> 
> 
> Happy New Year's, everyone! We are celebrating at home with the boys tonight....yesterday was DH's birthday, so our "real" celebration will be tomorrow.



Gorgeous fur dear BBC! Looking beautiful! Happy new year to you and your family[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Myrkur said:


> Going to my moms for New Years wearing Clic H  and Evelyne. Happy 2016 everyone [emoji323][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3227328




Super pretty! Love ruby evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy new year[emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Bobmops

Myrkur said:


> Going to my moms for New Years wearing Clic H  and Evelyne. Happy 2016 everyone [emoji323][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3227328



Happy New Year to you and your lovely pet &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Ok, not the clearest pic....I had my mom's blackglama mink remodeled and I finally got it back yesterday....thrilled with the result! My SA at that store used to be my SA at H, and she noticed how my blue cavalleria d'Etriers GM has enough black/dark neutrals in it to go with the jacket (just peeking out a bit)...and of course I am usually wearing a CDC...
> View attachment 3227245
> 
> Happy New Year's, everyone! We are celebrating at home with the boys tonight....yesterday was DH's birthday, so our "real" celebration will be tomorrow.



You look fabulously chic! The fur is beautiful, even better coming from your mom. Love how you are wearing your CDC with bead bracelets on each side.


----------



## Moirai

Myrkur said:


> Going to my moms for New Years wearing Clic H  and Evelyne. Happy 2016 everyone [emoji323][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3227328



Love Rubis color of your Evie. Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## weibandy

Eating Chinese food with extreme care!!  Hopefully no splashes.

Happy New Years eve to everyone!!  Goodbye 2015 - Love, Health, Hermes 2016 !!  Let's go!


----------



## Moirai

weibandy said:


> Eating Chinese food with extreme care!!  Hopefully no splashes.
> 
> Happy New Years eve to everyone!!  Goodbye 2015 - Love, Health, Hermes 2016 !!  Let's go!



Happy New Year, weibandy! Yummy food and gorgeous bracelet! Perfect on you.


----------



## Myrkur

Moirai said:


> Love Rubis color of your Evie. Happy New Year to you too!




Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy new year! You look great!







Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear Bobmops. You always look fabulous and I love your style. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ethengdurst.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dira919.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you maxxout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Myrkur.
> Wish you all happy new year. [emoji94][emoji92][emoji312]







Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous and I love your puppy! Happy New Year to you!







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Can I have both please [emoji12]... What a fab shot dear Rami! Happy new year my dear [emoji322][emoji322][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> How j have missed your STUNNING action shots dear Kat! You look absolute PERFECTION head to toe! Ms. C is looking fabulous! What an amazing dress[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].... Here's to a FANTABULOUS new year to you and your loved ones dear friend :HUGS:
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you and your family a fabulous new year dear loves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous fur dear BBC! Looking beautiful! Happy new year to you and your family[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty! Love ruby evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy new year[emoji322][emoji322]







Bobmops said:


> Happy New Year to you and your lovely pet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Thank you ladies. Hope you all have a lovely New Year's.


----------



## weibandy

Myrkur said:


> Going to my moms for New Years wearing Clic H  and Evelyne. Happy 2016 everyone [emoji323][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3227328



I love your outfit!!  Sporty and chic.  Great look.  Happy NE to you

Edited to add:  the little doggy in the background is also a cutie!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Eating Chinese food with extreme care!!  Hopefully no splashes.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Years eve to everyone!!  Goodbye 2015 - Love, Health, Hermes 2016 !!  Let's go!




Oh yeah!! Fabulous picture dear weibandy! Wishing you and your loved ones an amazing new year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

weibandy said:


> I love your outfit!!  Sporty and chic.  Great look.  Happy NE to you
> 
> Edited to add:  the little doggy in the background is also a cutie!




Thank you! And he always feels the need to photobomb my photos lol


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> Eating Chinese food with extreme care!!  Hopefully no splashes.
> 
> Happy New Years eve to everyone!!  Goodbye 2015 - Love, Health, Hermes 2016 !!  Let's go!



Happy New Year!  What a lovely burst of colour! RS is truly lovely.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

Moirai said:


> Happy New Year, weibandy! Yummy food and gorgeous bracelet! Perfect on you.


Thank you Moirai!



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh yeah!! Fabulous picture dear weibandy! Wishing you and your loved ones an amazing new year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


. Thank you Eternallove4bag!  Happy NE to you.



periogirl28 said:


> Happy New Year!  What a lovely burst of colour! RS is truly lovely.


Thank you periogirl!  You are 100% accurate - it is RS.  Good eye!!  My DH thought I was more than a little crazy taking photographs of my own wrist in a restaurant.....
 Oh well!


----------



## EmileH

Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.


----------



## carrera993

ms08c said:


> Everything looks great I have the same B Etain in 35. Happy New Yearartyhat:



OH~! My dream bag... can you please post a photo so I can admire??


----------



## chrystanvii

Myrkur said:


> Going to my moms for New Years wearing Clic H  and Evelyne. Happy 2016 everyone [emoji323][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3227328




You look fabulous! Happy new year to you [emoji1]


----------



## chrystanvii

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795




Happy new year! I can't stop admiring your cuff! [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795



So elegant, *Pocketbook Pup*! Very fine look on you.


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> Thank you Moirai!
> 
> . Thank you Eternallove4bag!  Happy NE to you.
> 
> 
> Thank you periogirl!  You are 100% accurate - it is RS.  Good eye!!  My DH thought I was more than a little crazy taking photographs of my own wrist in a restaurant.....
> Oh well!




Ok I take pics of my own wrist too and I made an educated guess as I have a Kelly wallet in RS.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795



That's fabulous look to start off 2016! Happy New Year in advance!


----------



## periogirl28

New Year's fireworks party at the Ambassador's residence. Cheers!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies, happy new year!


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> New Year's fireworks party at the Ambassador's residence. Cheers!



I like the picture of your wrist 

Looks very glamorous!!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Bobmops

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795



Looking super &#128525;&#128525;! Happy new year !&#127864;&#127870;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795




Fabulous Pocketbook Pup. Happy new year to you.


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795



Wonderful, yummy outfit for early dinner.  Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Bobmops

weibandy said:


> Eating Chinese food with extreme care!!  Hopefully no splashes.
> 
> Happy New Years eve to everyone!!  Goodbye 2015 - Love, Health, Hermes 2016 !!  Let's go!



Let's roll ! &#128526;&#128513;great pic! Happy New Year !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Thread is going really fast. Wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR. May 2016 be the best year for you and your family and friends.


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Eating Chinese food with extreme care!!  Hopefully no splashes.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Years eve to everyone!!  Goodbye 2015 - Love, Health, Hermes 2016 !!  Let's go!




Love your bracelet. Yum yum. Happy new year to you too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thread is going really fast. Wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR. May 2016 be the best year for you and your family and friends.




You too PrestigeH.


----------



## louboutal

Bag and shoes for tonight. Happy new year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## PrestigeH

louboutal said:


> Bag and shoes for tonight. Happy new year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3227934




Perfect match. Enjoy Urself. Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thread is going really fast. Wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR. May 2016 be the best year for you and your family and friends.



Happy New Year, PH! Have missed you here. Here's to a great 2016.


----------



## Moirai

louboutal said:


> Bag and shoes for tonight. Happy new year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3227934



Gorgeous! Have a great time!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795



Fabulous, PbP! Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> New Year's fireworks party at the Ambassador's residence. Cheers!



Cheers, periogirl! Gorgeous jewels!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Happy New Year, PH! Have missed you here. Here's to a great 2016.




Happy New Year to you Moirai. [emoji483][emoji483]&#127870;&#127870;


----------



## Kat.Lee

louboutal said:


> Bag and shoes for tonight. Happy new year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3227934




Beautiful. Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bobmops said:


> Looking great ! Happy new year !&#127870;&#127870;




Thank You! Happy new year Bobmops!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



periogirl28 said:


> I love the sheen and the quality of the mink. Plus a fur which doesn't add pounds but shows how slim you are is always a huge bonus!




Thanks periogirl...its blackglama...30 years old! The designer said it was amazing and in perfect condition. The work took 2 1/2 months because she was afraid to ruin it so she did a muslin and fitted it on me for adjustments before she cut the fur. I am thrilled with the design, thank you for noticing, I don't like bulky coats that make me look like the Michelin Man! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning fur. You look fabulous. Happy New Year and enjoy your celebration! [emoji92]




Thanks so much, Kat.Lee! Can't wait till tomorrow but I'm going to need q serious workout because dinner will be a serious undertaking! Have a wonderful new year!



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous fur dear BBC! Looking beautiful! Happy new year to you and your family[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




eternalllove4bag Thank you!!!! Happy new year to you and your family, too!



Moirai said:


> You look fabulously chic! The fur is beautiful, even better coming from your mom. Love how you are wearing your CDC with bead bracelets on each side.




Moirai, great eye! I love these little bracelets, I buy them at a fun little shop nearby, they're all semiprecious stones. The ladies who run the store are lovely and kind - very good vibes coming from there - and when I visit I have to plan to hang out and chat. I like to match the beads to my CDCs and scarves...just bought a stack of them in plums/grays/Browns/greens to go with my blue Cavalleria d'Etriers GM (and hopefully I'll find an exotic CDC amethyst GHW!) 
Thanks so much, and have a wonderful new year!

[emoji92][emoji322][emoji8]HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYONE! HAVE A WONDERFUL 2016![emoji8][emoji322][emoji92]


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.




Perfect combo [emoji39] happy new year [emoji483][emoji485]&#127870;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795



Loving everything in your photo !! Your NYE's activities sound like mine too.  Happy New Year !!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795




Lovely, very elegant! I can see why those are your favorites. I just love your outfit


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Baglover121

Happy new year Hermes lovers, 





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795




Gorgeous cuff PBP, 


periogirl28 said:


> New Year's fireworks party at the Ambassador's residence. Cheers!



Love your bracelet, 




louboutal said:


> Bag and shoes for tonight. Happy new year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3227934




Stunning C!


----------



## Bobmops

louboutal said:


> Bag and shoes for tonight. Happy new year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3227934



Great choise ! Happy New Year !


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Cheers, periogirl! Gorgeous jewels!



Thank you dear Moirai!



weibandy said:


> I like the picture of your wrist
> 
> Looks very glamorous!!  Happy New Year!



Happy New Year and thank you! 



Baglover121 said:


> Happy new year Hermes lovers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous cuff PBP,
> 
> 
> Love your bracelet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning C!



Thank you, warmest New Year wishes!


----------



## JE2824

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! I LOVE blue jean and she looks phenomenal! I wouldn't mind having her as my travel companion dear JE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]... Hope your road trip was spectacular[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy holidays to you and your loved ones my dear friend



Thank you, my love!!! I had such a wonderful holiday with my family and my babies. Hope yours was filled with love. laughs, and happiness! You brought a true smile to my face once again. my sweet friend!!! XXOO!



chrystanvii said:


> Thank you ladies! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love blue jean! Thanks for sharing [emoji4]



Thank you so much, chrystanvii!!! Happy New Year!! XXOO



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]





weibandy said:


> Cute, cute look!  Also love your sneakers.



Thank you for the sweet words, weibandy!!! XXOO


Dira919 said:


> That bag is everything!



Thank you, my beautiful friend!!!! You are a doll! Happy New Year!



Ethengdurst said:


> Such a classic! Enjoy your holiday trip!



Aww, thank you so much, Ethengdurst! Happy New Year, my friend! XXOO!


----------



## JE2824

marbella8 said:


> Gosh- blue jean never gets old! Looks beautiful!



Thank you so much, marbella8!!! Happy New Year, my friend!! XXOO


----------



## JE2824

Kat.Lee said:


> Great road trip company. Enjoy your holidays!



Thank you, my love! Happy New Year!!!! XXOO!



ari said:


> Love the way you styled it! and it goes so well with the brown LV!
> 
> 
> very beautiful look!
> 
> gorgeous  jypsiere! what color is it?



Thank you, ari!!! Appreciate the kind compliment! I love your style and posts on here!!! Happy New Year, my friend!!



Natalie j said:


> You look great! [emoji1]



Thank you so much, Natalie!!! Happy new Year!!



BBC said:


> Everyone looks amazing!!! Love the blue jean - it just never gets old, timeless color.
> 
> Ari!!! You look smashing!!! I admit to being a bit conservative on the clothes...I saw that shirt with the pearls and to me, I'm like, who would wear this? Totally impractical (I certainly would ruin it in about three seconds), did not "get" it...OMG, you totally and absolutely rock it, so fabulous with the skirt and belt! You absolutely win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the lime C is gorgeous, the jewelry TDF, but please please please I need some info I am head over heels in LO[emoji102]OVE with the emerald cut tennis bracelet!!! Did you post details somewhere in the jewelry section? [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



Thank you, BBC!!! You are always so very kind! Wishing you a wonderful New Year!! XXOO


----------



## Dinlay

weibandy said:


> Eating Chinese food with extreme care!!  Hopefully no splashes.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Years eve to everyone!!  Goodbye 2015 - Love, Health, Hermes 2016 !!  Let's go!




Very nice


----------



## JE2824

Moirai said:


> Lovely colors and matching outfit. Happy Holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops, you are one beautiful and chic lady! Love your fur, head scarf and jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> This a such a beautiful color and love how you wear it casually with your outfit. Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, BBC. I was thinking the same thing.



Thank you, Moirai!! Appreciate the sweet compliment! Wishing you a wonderful New Year!! XXOO!



Myrkur said:


> I'm not a big fan of Blue Jean, but love the color in the first picture.



Thank you, Myrkur! I know Blue Jean isn't everyone's cup of tea, but it has surprisingly been one of my favorite and most versatile colors. Wishing you a wonderful New Year!! I really enjoy looking at your posts on here!!! XXOO!!! Such a great forum with you wonderful people!!


----------



## JE2824

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3225584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY TUESDAY EVERYONE!!! .... with my GP30 bleu de prusse



WOW!!! Beautiful! Love this color and love how you styled it!!!



Bobmops said:


> H shop in Salzburg !
> I got enamel only &#128514;





Bobmops said:


> And simply cdc enamel in "artistic " picture my DH took )



Fabulous shot on both pics in Salzburg! Would be a dream, for me!! I love love the CDC and your stack. Beautiful shot! Happy New Year!!!



Rami00 said:


> I have been after a Constance for a while..  Declined the rouge casaque on the week of Dec 21st. Lucky enough to be offered a second one as a walk-in. Rouge H (my fav color) in sobero leather (which I loveeee) in enamel H (omg love).... But it's cartable. Ugh.... I am sure you ladies could feel my disappointment. It's sooooo gorgeous though.
> 
> H is testing my patience.



LOL!!! You will find the perfect one. Constance looks amazing on you!!! Happy New year, my beautiful friend!



ms08c said:


> Much needed "Me-Time"[emoji6]
> View attachment 3226138



Fabulous shot, love the colors on both your H bag and scarf!! Loving the red lips too!! XXOO


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> At work



Looking fabulous as always, Ari!! This is next on my list! Happy New Year!



Natalie j said:


> I have an elan in lime lol... But would love any shade of pink. Good luck to us &#128536;



TDF! Love your lime constance and you beautiful beautiful stack! I can't stop starting at it! Happy new Year!



Sarah_sarah said:


> My most used CDC's. Rest have been privatized by my mother
> And a pretty bouquet I got from work. Flowers make me just as happy as H.
> View attachment 3226621



Fabulous shot, Sarah!! Stunning CDC bracelets!! Happy New Year!



periogirl28 said:


> Lindy 26 in Bleu Obscure and UV with Amethyst KD out shopping today.



Beautiful as always, periogirl28! Love Blue Obscure and love how you styled everything! Happy New Year!! XXOO


Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.



You are making me want a white Evie that would last about 5 minutes with my small children. LOL! Once again you nailed it!! Incredibly chic, my friend!!! Happy New Year!!



weibandy said:


> Pico at Dim Sum today wearing Collections Imperials twilly.  I love this little bag



Stunning, weibandy!! Happy New year!! XXOO


----------



## JE2824

Ryan said:


> New double-sided scarf I got for Christmas (I forget the official name, sorry!), my Birkin 40 in Etain, and a stare off into the middle-distance.
> 
> Ryan



Beautiful, Ryan!! Etain is a HG color or me! Love your whole look. Nailed it with the scarf and coat!! Happy New Year! Love seeing men on here!!



Rami00 said:


> I took this picture for you guys at the Francis Ford Coppola Vineyard. How gorgeous is this famous tucker motor car! It would go nicely With my bag Ha! I wish.



Rami!! This is a framer!! What a cool shot!!! I also love this winery. We were just there over the summer. Happy New Year, my friend!!! XXOO



Kat.Lee said:


> Quick out with Ms Constance élan. Wish you all a wonderful New Year's Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226971



Beautiful, Kat.Lee! You look incredibly chic! Happy new Year!



BBC said:


> Ok, not the clearest pic....I had my mom's blackglama mink remodeled and I finally got it back yesterday....thrilled with the result! My SA at that store used to be my SA at H, and she noticed how my blue cavalleria d'Etriers GM has enough black/dark neutrals in it to go with the jacket (just peeking out a bit)...and of course I am usually wearing a CDC...
> 
> View attachment 3227245
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year's, everyone! We are celebrating at home with the boys tonight....yesterday was DH's birthday, so our "real" celebration will be tomorrow.




This is absolutely TDF!! I wish my mom would of saved her minks! Nailed it from head to toe! WOW!! Happy Nee Year, my friend!



Myrkur said:


> Going to my moms for New Years wearing Clic H  and Evelyne. Happy 2016 everyone [emoji323][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3227328



Love your Evie!! Such amazing bags! You look incredible chic! Loving your scarf too! Happy New Year, beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you everyone for your nice compliments. The best aspects are the memories that go along with each piece. Don't you agree? Happy 2016!


----------



## Kat.Lee

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful, Kat.Lee! You look incredibly chic! Happy new Year!



Thank you JE2824. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your nice compliments. The best aspects are the memories that go along with each piece. Don't you agree? Happy 2016!



So true.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



Gorgeous, happy new year!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dinlay

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200
> View attachment 3228201




Amazing!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy new year to you all!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> Gorgeous, happy new year!







Dinlay said:


> Amazing!




Thank you *Dira919 Dinlay*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200




Kat u r beautiful. Thanks for sharing. BV is one of my favourite too. Happy New Year to you. [emoji3][emoji320][emoji3][emoji320]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat u r beautiful. Thanks for sharing. BV is one of my favourite too. Happy New Year to you. [emoji3][emoji320][emoji3][emoji320]




Thank you my dearest neighbour PrestigeH. Wish you all the best of health, happiness, success and endless H goodies!


----------



## ms08c

JE2824 said:


> WOW!!! Beautiful! Love this color and love how you styled it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous shot on both pics in Salzburg! Would be a dream, for me!! I love love the CDC and your stack. Beautiful shot! Happy New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! You will find the perfect one. Constance looks amazing on you!!! Happy New year, my beautiful friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous shot, love the colors on both your H bag and scarf!! Loving the red lips too!! XXOO


Thank you JE2824 Happy New Year!


----------



## Bobmops

JE2824 said:


> WOW!!! Beautiful! Love this color and love how you styled it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous shot on both pics in Salzburg! Would be a dream, for me!! I love love the CDC and your stack. Beautiful shot! Happy New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! You will find the perfect one. Constance looks amazing on you!!! Happy New year, my beautiful friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous shot, love the colors on both your H bag and scarf!! Loving the red lips too!! XXOO



Happy New Year dear JE2824&#127870;&#127870;&#127870;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



Happy New Year dear Kat ! Starting new year in BV ? Have lots of fun &#128525;&#128536;&#127864;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Happy New Year dear Kat ! Starting new year in BV ? Have lots of fun [emoji7][emoji8][emoji483]




Same to you Bobmops. Just had fun catching up with all the beloved SA girls. [emoji8]


----------



## HPassion

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



Love your dress and everything else! Happy 2016!


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Moirai, great eye! I love these little bracelets, I buy them at a fun little shop nearby, they're all semiprecious stones. The ladies who run the store are lovely and kind - very good vibes coming from there - and when I visit I have to plan to hang out and chat. I like to match the beads to my CDCs and scarves...just bought a stack of them in plums/grays/Browns/greens to go with my blue Cavalleria d'Etriers GM (and hopefully I'll find an exotic CDC amethyst GHW!)
> Thanks so much, and have a wonderful new year!
> [emoji92][emoji322][emoji8]HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYONE! HAVE A WONDERFUL 2016![emoji8][emoji322][emoji92]



Thank you for the lovely background story, BBC. It makes the beads even more interesting to wear and so much fun to mix colors. Exotic amethyst CDC with ghw sounds divine. Hope you find one soon. Happy New Year!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



So gorgeous and perfectly matched. Happy New Year, my beautiful friend!


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200


Kat.Lee - you look lovely as always. Happy New Year artyhat:


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> New Year's fireworks party at the Ambassador's residence. Cheers!



Cheers indeed! Your hands are BEAUTIFUL my friend! So classy and elegant my dear. Hope you had an amazing time! I bet you must have been looking gorgeous! Please post a shot of what you were wearing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; happy new year my beautiful friend 



PrestigeH said:


> Thread is going really fast. Wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR. May 2016 be the best year for you and your family and friends.



My beautiful darling friend.. A very happy new year to you  and your loved ones..I know we have all been busy lately but truly missed you[emoji8][emoji8]... Hoping for some of your great action shots soon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



JE2824 said:


> Thank you, my love!!! I had such a wonderful holiday with my family and my babies. Hope yours was filled with love. laughs, and happiness! You brought a true smile to my face once again. my sweet friend!!! XXOO!
> 
> !




So happy to hear that my sweet friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; there's nothing like being with family and friends...everything seems better and more enjoyable with the kiddos for sure! Never thought I would enjoy the big apple circus [emoji33][emoji33]but there we were yesterday enjoying with the kids and celebrating [emoji3][emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



Wow!! What a stunning way to start 2016 my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7]... Killer legs- check....gorgeous dress- check... Beautiful accessories- check and a loving heart- CHECK CHECK CHECK [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Happy new year to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228203




Happy new year my gorgeous friend [emoji322][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji322]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed out for an early dinner then home to watch movies and drink champagne. Wearing my three favorite Hermes purchases of 2015. Happy new year everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3227795



You look AMAZING dear Pocketbook Pup! Love Ms. Colvert and CdE shawl! Perfect match[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 



louboutal said:


> Bag and shoes for tonight. Happy new year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3227934




CL and C? STUNNING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

louboutal said:


> Bag and shoes for tonight. Happy new year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3227934




Oh be still my heart! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



So gorgeous!! What a start of 2016!  Thank you for the beautiful post


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Cheers indeed! Your hands are BEAUTIFUL my friend! So classy and elegant my dear. Hope you had an amazing time! I bet you must have been looking gorgeous! Please post a shot of what you were wearing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; happy new year my beautiful friend
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful darling friend.. A very happy new year to you  and your loved ones..I know we have all been busy lately but truly missed you[emoji8][emoji8]... Hoping for some of your great action shots soon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to hear that my sweet friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; there's nothing like being with family and friends...everything seems better and more enjoyable with the kiddos for sure! Never thought I would enjoy the big apple circus [emoji33][emoji33]but there we were yesterday enjoying with the kids and celebrating [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! What a stunning way to start 2016 my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7]... Killer legs- check....gorgeous dress- check... Beautiful accessories- check and a loving heart- CHECK CHECK CHECK [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year my gorgeous friend [emoji322][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji322]



Darling girl you ALWAYS make me laugh. Didn't take any pics of my outfit but many thanks for your sweet and generous comments! The fireworks were the highlight and of course lots of laughter and champers. I hope you had a fabulous New Years also. My very best wishes and hugs for 2016! See you here!


----------



## chrystanvii

Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]


----------



## chrystanvii

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200







Kat.Lee said:


> Happy new year to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228203




Love the pochette Kat.Lee!


----------



## periogirl28

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362



What a stunning pic, love everything! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## marbella8

JE2824 said:


> Thank you so much, marbella8!!! Happy New Year, my friend!! XXOO



Happy New Year to you as well


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy new year to you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228203



Thanks Kat for the well wishes !! and thanks for all your eye candies.  It is very inspirational to see stylish people like you.


----------



## Dinlay

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362




Whaow Love everything in this picture!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362



Miss C and your sparklies are perfect together.


----------



## megt10

Happy New Year everyone. Looking great. Hope this is the best year yet for all of you.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



Gorgeous, as always! Happy new year!


----------



## Rami00

chrystanvii said:


> happy new years everyone! Taking miss c out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362



wow!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Darling girl you ALWAYS make me laugh. Didn't take any pics of my outfit but many thanks for your sweet and generous comments! The fireworks were the highlight and of course lots of laughter and champers. I hope you had a fabulous New Years also. My very best wishes and hugs for 2016! See you here!




You are super sweet! Fabulous new year celebrations  with my DH, kiddos and extended family[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; so happy yours was awesome too! Ready to face 2016 with renewed energy, hopes and excitement [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Happy New Year everyone. Looking great. Hope this is the best year yet for all of you.




Happy new year dear Meg! Wishing you and your loved ones a beautiful and prosperous Year


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362




Whoa!! Totally drool worthy!!! LOVING the blings and the C[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> Happy New Year everyone. Looking great. Hope this is the best year yet for all of you.



Thank you and best New Year to you too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611




Happy New Year my dearest friend. Wish you, your family and friends with abundance of health, happiness and success in 2016. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Happy New Year my dearest friend. Wish you, your family and friends with abundance of health, happiness and success in 2016. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji322][emoji322]




Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you dear PH! So happy to have you back[emoji3][emoji3]... Ahem so what does your list for 2016 look like[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362




Love the C and of course those sparkles. [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611



You are so sweet!  Thank you for making this forum so great.  Happiest NY to you!  

Beautiful shawl


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Happy New Year everyone. Looking great. Hope this is the best year yet for all of you.




Happy New Year Megt. May 2016 be the most beautiful year for you, your family and friends.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous, as always! Happy new year!




Happy New Year my queen. May you be the most beautiful queen in 2016. May all your dreams come true. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> You are so sweet!  Thank you for making this forum so great.  Happiest NY to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shawl




Awwww! Huge HUGS to you my friend! Thank you for your sweet sweet words! I truly get so much inspiration from all of you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

A very good morning to everyone. Woohoo it is 2016. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji322][emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji320][emoji320][emoji482][emoji482]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Woohoo it is 2016. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji322][emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji320][emoji320][emoji482][emoji482]
> View attachment 3228651




Omg! Not one not two not three but FOUR STUNNING herbags?  and those FABULOUS RODEOS!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what a way to start the new year my dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Woohoo thank god it's 2016[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Not one not two not three but FOUR STUNNING herbags?  and those FABULOUS RODEOS!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what a way to start the new year my dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Woohoo thank god it's 2016[emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you Eternal. Not four but just 2 [emoji23]. But interchangeable to have 4. [emoji51] Yes welcome 2016. &#127870;&#127870;&#127870;[emoji483][emoji483][emoji483]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternal. Not four but just 2 [emoji23]. But interchangeable to have 4. [emoji51] Yes welcome 2016. &#127870;&#127870;&#127870;[emoji483][emoji483][emoji483]




Hahaha!!! Well it's still 4 different bags! Wow! They are interchangeable? How cool is that! Truly I am in love with your bags[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes and champagne after a long day.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

HPassion said:


> Love your dress and everything else! Happy 2016!




Thank you HPassion. Wish you happy 2016 too. 


Moirai said:


> So gorgeous and perfectly matched. Happy New Year, my beautiful friend!



Thank you dear Moirai. Same to you. 


Ccc1 said:


> Kat.Lee - you look lovely as always. Happy New Year artyhat:



Thank you Ccc1. Wishing you the same. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! What a stunning way to start 2016 my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7]... Killer legs- check....gorgeous dress- check... Beautiful accessories- check and a loving heart- CHECK CHECK CHECK [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear eternallove4bag. You truly are an all around amazing person! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



weibandy said:


> So gorgeous!! What a start of 2016!  Thank you for the beautiful post



Thank you weibandy. 



chrystanvii said:


> Love the pochette Kat.Lee!



Thank you chrystanvii. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks Kat for the well wishes !! and thanks for all your eye candies.  It is very inspirational to see stylish people like you.



Thank you chkpfbeliever. Everyone on here has been an inspiration every single day. This is the best place to be! 



Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous, as always! Happy new year!



Thank you dear Rami. Look forward to more of your best shots.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3228684
> 
> 
> Hermes and champagne after a long day.




Best companions to end a long day Kyokei! Cheers to you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Woohoo it is 2016. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji322][emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji320][emoji320][emoji482][emoji482]
> View attachment 3228651




Wow wow wow. How stunning!!! Lots to learn from you my master!! Love everything!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611




Oh I love this colour combo so much my dear shawl [emoji146]!!! Perfectly matched from head to toe!!!  [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3228684
> 
> 
> Hermes and champagne after a long day.




Nice way to unwind [emoji6][emoji6]... Your evie looks beautiful and that glass of champagne? Truly therapeutic [emoji3][emoji3] my friend


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I love this colour combo so much my dear shawl [emoji146]!!! Perfectly matched from head to toes!!!  [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




My beautiful friend good morning and a very happy new year to you my dear[emoji8][emoji8] thank you so much :HUGS:


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3228684
> 
> 
> Hermes and champagne after a long day.




Cheers to a wonderful year in 2016. [emoji482]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow wow wow. How stunning!!! Lots to learn from you my master!! Love everything!!




Thank you my another queen. You are the master and I am the slave. [emoji51][emoji16][emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611



Dearest eternal, what a lovely, cheerful start to 2016!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you my another queen. You are the master and I am the slave. [emoji51][emoji16][emoji51][emoji16]




You are funny. But wait, if I'm the master, then I command u to give me your rodeos?! [emoji16][emoji16] Eternal, what do you think? Team, get ready for the takeover!!!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Woohoo it is 2016. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji322][emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji320][emoji320][emoji482][emoji482]
> View attachment 3228651



Love the collage, 4 stunning looks! Happy New Year!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Love the collage, 4 stunning looks! Happy New Year!




Happy New Year beautiful. Thank you and love all your action pics.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You are funny. But wait, if I'm the master, then I command u to give me your rodeos?! [emoji16][emoji16] Eternal, what do you think? Team, get ready for the takeover!!!




[emoji31][emoji31] Come on I just woke up. Not thinking well. Ok let me share a secret resolution in 2016 - get Eternal's Constance. [emoji13][emoji14][emoji12]


----------



## periogirl28

New Year's Day at Claridges'


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Argile goes to Claridges. I apologize for the huge pics, not sure why.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> New Year's Day at Claridges'




Stunning watch and sparkle. Whose hand? Such a beautiful hand. [emoji13][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Dearest eternal, what a lovely, cheerful start to 2016!



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> You are funny. But wait, if I'm the master, then I command u to give me your rodeos?! [emoji16][emoji16] Eternal, what do you think? Team, get ready for the takeover!!!



Oh YEAH!!! You go Kat!!! Woohooo... Ok dear PH you have to listen to the master... Hand over very slowly....[emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31] Come on I just woke up. Not thinking well. Ok let me share a secret resolution in 2016 - get Eternal's Constance. [emoji13][emoji14][emoji12]



Lol!!! U naughty naughty boy!! Don't divert our attention! 2016 resolution to help you get ALL your rodeos OFF your hands [emoji3][emoji3]



periogirl28 said:


> New Year's Day at Claridges'




Fabulous and classy shot my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; hope you had a wonderful day


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Miss Argile goes to Claridges. I apologize for the huge pics, not sure why.




Ooooooh!!! Love Argile! Another drool worthy shot my friend [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Miss Argile goes to Claridges. I apologize for the huge pics, not sure why.




Beautiful B shot. Excellent Periogirl. [emoji1]


----------



## Moirai

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362



Beautiful bag! The rings are stunning!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611



Happy New Year, eternal! You look fabulous! Love the vibrant colors, gorgeous like you!



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Woohoo it is 2016. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji322][emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji320][emoji320][emoji482][emoji482]
> View attachment 3228651



Wow! Great bags and charms! Which one is for me? 



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3228684
> 
> Hermes and champagne after a long day.



Fabulous pic, Kyokei. Have a great night!



periogirl28 said:


> New Year's Day at Claridges'





periogirl28 said:


> Miss Argile goes to Claridges. I apologize for the huge pics, not sure why.



Lovely pics! Thanks for sharing with us. Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful bag! The rings are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, eternal! You look fabulous! Love the vibrant colors, gorgeous like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great bags and charms! Which one is for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pic, Kyokei. Have a great night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics! Thanks for sharing with us. Have a wonderful evening!




Moirai morning. Ok special for you ----- None [emoji12][emoji13]. Come on still early to start a war. Peace peace. [emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31] Come on I just woke up. Not thinking well. Ok let me share a secret resolution in 2016 - get Eternal's Constance. [emoji13][emoji14][emoji12]



Not to give you a heart attack for the start of the year. We come in peace! Let's have a round table talk then!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh YEAH!!! You go Kat!!! Woohooo... Ok dear PH you have to listen to the master... Hand over very slowly....[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! U naughty naughty boy!! Don't divert our attention! 2016 resolution to help you get ALL your rodeos OFF your hands [emoji3][emoji3]




Yes slowly but steadily!! Eternal, we shall get our checklist ready!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362




Perfect Constance, perfect blings and perfect hands!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Beautiful bag! The rings are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, eternal! You look fabulous! Love the vibrant colors, gorgeous like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great bags and charms! Which one is for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pic, Kyokei. Have a great night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics! Thanks for sharing with us. Have a wonderful evening!



Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] thank you my beautiful friend! Wishing you a very happy and prosperous new year my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Not to give you a heart attack for the start of the year. We come in peace! Let's have a round table talk then!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes slowly but steadily!! Eternal, we shall get our checklist ready!!




Yay!!! Ladies and gentlemen we are now back on our mission [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Moirai morning. Ok special for you ----- None [emoji12][emoji13]. Come on still early to start a war. Peace peace. [emoji9][emoji9]





Kat.Lee said:


> Not to give you a heart attack for the start of the year. We come in peace! Let's have a round table talk then!!
> Yes slowly but steadily!! Eternal, we shall get our checklist ready!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> Oh YEAH!!! You go Kat!!! Woohooo... Ok dear PH you have to listen to the master... Hand over very slowly....[emoji12][emoji12]
> Lol!!! U naughty naughty boy!! Don't divert our attention! 2016 resolution to help you get ALL your rodeos OFF your hands [emoji3][emoji3]



LOL, PH! Peace for now so we can rethink out strategy to include your bags with the rodeos.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> LOL, PH! Peace for now so we can rethink out strategy to include your bags with the rodeos.




Great call dear Moirai! How could I forget the bags[emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611



You look so elegant and classy!!!  I am loving your collection of scarves!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Miss Argile goes to Claridges. I apologize for the huge pics, not sure why.



Ahhhh, she looks so pretty!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Woohoo it is 2016. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji322][emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji320][emoji320][emoji482][emoji482]
> View attachment 3228651



Happy new year, love this collection of pics/bags!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Happy new year, love this collection of pics/bags!




Happy New Year Dira. Thank u. [emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

louboutal said:


> Bag and shoes for tonight. Happy new year everyone!! [emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3227934



I can't help but sing the song uptown funk when I see this pic...."so pretty I have to kiss myself, so hot, hot damn....."  

Girl, these shoes and your C are STUNNING!


----------



## Dluvch

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3228684
> 
> 
> Hermes and champagne after a long day.



Yazzzzz, that's exactly how to end the day, love both the bag and the champs.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3228684
> 
> 
> Hermes and champagne after a long day.




Totally Beautiful[emoji7]
A nice way to end a long day


----------



## weibandy

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3228684
> 
> 
> Hermes and champagne after a long day.



A flawless combination


----------



## ChaneLisette

periogirl28 said:


> New Year's Day at Claridges'



Beautiful ring and watch!


----------



## frenchyfind

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Happy New Year chrystanvii


----------



## chrystanvii

periogirl28 said:


> What a stunning pic, love everything! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







Dinlay said:


> Whaow Love everything in this picture!







Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss C and your sparklies are perfect together.







Rami00 said:


> wow!







eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!! Totally drool worthy!!! LOVING the blings and the C[emoji7][emoji7]







PrestigeH said:


> Love the C and of course those sparkles. [emoji3]







Moirai said:


> Beautiful bag! The rings are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, eternal! You look fabulous! Love the vibrant colors, gorgeous like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great bags and charms! Which one is for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pic, Kyokei. Have a great night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics! Thanks for sharing with us. Have a wonderful evening!







Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect Constance, perfect blings and perfect hands!!







frenchyfind said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Happy New Year chrystanvii




Thank you lovely ladies! I hope everyone had a great New Years and more to come! [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]
> View attachment 3228937



What a beautiful shot. It looks like from H magazines!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful shot. It looks like from H magazines!




Thank you Kat. I am lucky to have my phone app. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Woohoo it is 2016. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji322][emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji320][emoji320][emoji482][emoji482]
> View attachment 3228651



Happy New Year to you !


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]
> View attachment 3228937



Looks great !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Happy New Year to you !







Bobmops said:


> Looks great !




Thank you Bobmops. Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> New Year's Day at Claridges'



Looks lovely &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;hope you had great time !


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611



Looking great my friend ! &#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3228684
> 
> 
> Hermes and champagne after a long day.



Great combo ! Happy New Year !


----------



## Bobmops

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362



Wow!!!! Love your hands &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]
> View attachment 3228937



Gorgeous PrestigeH ! Happy new year!


----------



## ari

Happy new year, friends!
Out for lunch with my father)))


----------



## ari

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362



Stunning photo! Amazing hands and C and rings!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



Happy New Year Kat! Looking fabulous as always!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Gorgeous PrestigeH ! Happy new year!







ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> 
> Out for lunch with my father)))




Thank you Ari. Happy New Year to you too. Enjoy ur lunch with your dad. By the way, you look great!!! [emoji76]


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611



Beautiful sunny colors Eternal! Happy New Year to you!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Miss Argile goes to Claridges. I apologize for the huge pics, not sure why.



Wow! So beautiful periogirl!


----------



## Livia1

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))




How fab are you! Love everything.
Happy New Year.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))



Looking super Ari !


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))



Simply chic dear Ari, Happy New Year! I hope you had a very nice lunch!


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> Ahhhh, she looks so pretty!





Moirai said:


> Beautiful bag! The rings are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, eternal! You look fabulous! Love the vibrant colors, gorgeous like you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great bags and charms! Which one is for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pic, Kyokei. Have a great night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics! Thanks for sharing with us. Have a wonderful evening!





PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful B shot. Excellent Periogirl. [emoji1]





eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh!!! Love Argile! Another drool worthy shot my friend [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you all, I shall give you a group hug!


----------



## l.ch.

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362



White! Wow! Stunning!


----------



## l.ch.

periogirl28 said:


> Miss Argile goes to Claridges. I apologize for the huge pics, not sure why.



Amazing color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## l.ch.

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))



I LOVE your outfit! This skirt is beautiful!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. Happy New Year to you too. Enjoy ur lunch with your dad. By the way, you look great!!! [emoji76]



Thank you PrestigeH, you are so kind!


----------



## ari

Livia1 said:


> How fab are you! Love everything.
> Happy New Year.



Thank you Livia!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Looking super Ari !



Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Simply chic dear Ari, Happy New Year! I hope you had a very nice lunch!



Thank you dearest periogirl ! I did!


----------



## ari

l.ch. said:


> I LOVE your outfit! This skirt is beautiful!



Thank you l.ch. !


----------



## Dluvch

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))



Ari you look stunning!   Perfect!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))



Beautiful, ari! I love your outfit! Is the scarf Chanel?


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]
> View attachment 3228937



This is such a gorgeous professional pic. Really love the color of your jige. You have an amazing collection, PH.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]
> View attachment 3228937



OMG!!! Good god why haven't any of the fashion magazines snapped you up[emoji33][emoji33] my darling friend just looking at this STUNNING SPECTACULAR picture is pure treat for the eyes!! Wow!! BE is TDF [emoji170][emoji170][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> 
> Out for lunch with my father)))




Whoa!!! You look DYNAMITE dear ari[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> You look so elegant and classy!!!  I am loving your collection of scarves!



Thank you so much my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8] I am addicted to these so badly[emoji23].. With H once you start you can't stop [emoji51]



Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend ! [emoji7]



Thank you my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]



ari said:


> Beautiful sunny colors Eternal! Happy New Year to you!



Thank you so much ari...wishing you and your family an amazing new year [emoji322][emoji322]



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you all, I shall give you a group hug!




Group hug my darling friends [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## l.ch.

Not exactly in action, as this is brand new.... I hope you don't mind my new gavroche, DH's gift for new years!


----------



## weibandy

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))



You look terrific!  Great outfit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

l.ch. said:


> Not exactly in action, as this is brand new.... I hope you don't mind my new gavroche, DH's gift for new years!




Beautiful gift! Love the red [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## l.ch.

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful gift! Love the red [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, eternallove4bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## l.ch.

PrestigeH said:


> Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]
> View attachment 3228937



Oh, thi is beautiful!


----------



## Ccc1

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))


ari - you look stunning. Happy New Year artyhat:


----------



## carrera993

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611




Everyone looks beautiful -- as always! 
I especially love the colours you're wearing erernallove4bag; really lovely. 
Would you be kind enough to share the name of your scarf?  Edit: oh, sorry, I see it's Promenade. Beautiful.  : )


----------



## meridian

DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])


----------



## carrera993

meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391




"Not so put together" -- ?? You should be an advert for the resort! Simply gorgeous~!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Miss Argile goes to Claridges. I apologize for the huge pics, not sure why.



What a beautiful place to spend NYE !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391



*meridian* - Love that pop of RC over beautiful blue waters.  Enjoy your vacation or is that home ?


----------



## ThierryH

Ladies - and Gents, Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and peaceful year 2016. 
You all look amazing with your wonderful treasures! So many great pics, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391



That's an amazing picture. Stunning Kelly! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

l.ch. said:


> Not exactly in action, as this is brand new.... I hope you don't mind my new gavroche, DH's gift for new years!



We don't mind! Lovely gift!


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a beautiful place to spend NYE !!!



It was, special and relaxing too.


----------



## periogirl28

Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges


----------



## pursevixen

periogirl28 said:


> Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges


You look gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## l.ch.

periogirl28 said:


> We don't mind! Lovely gift!




Thank you, periogirl!


----------



## l.ch.

periogirl28 said:


> Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges



Love your dress! Very elegant!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

pursevixen said:


> You look gorgeous! Enjoy!



Thank you, dinner was delicious!


----------



## periogirl28

l.ch. said:


> Love your dress! Very elegant!



Thank you very much, one of my favourites!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))



Cool everything, Eri !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PrestigeH said:


> Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]
> View attachment 3228937



So artistic. H should start looking at this thread !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611



*eternallove4bag*- What a sunny and happy outfit !! May the new year brings you bright sunny days like your outfit !!  I just love the combo of yellow and taupe.


----------



## MSO13

Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> *eternallove4bag*- What a sunny and happy outfit !! May the new year brings you bright sunny days like your outfit !!  I just love the combo of yellow and taupe.



Thank you my dear chkpfbeliever for your sweet and kind words and wishes! I am blessed to know people like you on TPF  Avery happy new year to you my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



carrera993 said:


> Everyone looks beautiful -- as always!
> I especially love the colours you're wearing erernallove4bag; really lovely.
> Would you be kind enough to share the name of your scarf?  Edit: oh, sorry, I see it's Promenade. Beautiful.  : )




Thank you so much carrera  I totally fell for the colors of this design[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges




WHOA!!! You look a VISION in this beautiful outfit my sweet friend [emoji7][emoji7] I am totally falling for Argile after your enabling pictures of your B and now Egee! PURE PERFECTION my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613



Love etain and your K looks STUNNING MrsOwen [emoji173]&#65039;



ThierryH said:


> Ladies - and Gents, Wishing everyone a happy, healthy and peaceful year 2016.
> You all look amazing with your wonderful treasures! So many great pics, thanks so much for sharing!


Wishing you an amazing year ahead too ThierryH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391




You and your RC look smashing meridian [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> This is such a gorgeous professional pic. Really love the color of your jige. You have an amazing collection, PH.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!!! Good god why haven't any of the fashion magazines snapped you up[emoji33][emoji33] my darling friend just looking at this STUNNING SPECTACULAR picture is pure treat for the eyes!! Wow!! BE is TDF [emoji170][emoji170][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! You look DYNAMITE dear ari[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Eternallove. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

l.ch. said:


> Not exactly in action, as this is brand new.... I hope you don't mind my new gavroche, DH's gift for new years!







l.ch. said:


> Oh, thi is beautiful!




Thank you I.ch. [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391




What a relaxing pic. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges




You simply look stunning with the Egee. Also, the armchair and chaise are TDF. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> So artistic. H should start looking at this thread !!




Thank you for your kind words. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613




Nice colour. Matches the bedhead too. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613



The color is everything!


----------



## meridian

carrera993 said:


> "Not so put together" -- ?? You should be an advert for the resort! Simply gorgeous~!


thanks carrera993!  Very sweet of you!!


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Cheers to a wonderful year in 2016. [emoji482]



Cheers~ 



Moirai said:


> Beautiful bag! The rings are stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year, eternal! You look fabulous! Love the vibrant colors, gorgeous like you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great bags and charms! Which one is for me?
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pic, Kyokei. Have a great night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics! Thanks for sharing with us. Have a wonderful evening!


\

Thank you!



Dira919 said:


> Yazzzzz, that's exactly how to end the day, love both the bag and the champs.



It was exactly the perfect way to end the day! And interestingly enough I met another handbag loving woman who started talking to me because of the H.



Keren16 said:


> Totally Beautiful[emoji7]
> A nice way to end a long day



Definitely a great way to end it.



weibandy said:


> A flawless combination



Thank you, weibandy!



Bobmops said:


> Great combo ! Happy New Year !



Have a wonderful New Year!




JE2824 said:


> Looking fabulous as always, Ari!! This is next on my list! Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> TDF! Love your lime constance and you beautiful beautiful stack! I can't stop starting at it! Happy new Year!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous shot, Sarah!! Stunning CDC bracelets!! Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always, periogirl28! Love Blue Obscure and love how you styled everything! Happy New Year!! XXOO
> 
> 
> You are making me want a white Evie that would last about 5 minutes with my small children. LOL! Once again you nailed it!! Incredibly chic, my friend!!! Happy New Year!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning, weibandy!! Happy New year!! XXOO



I definitely understand! I know someone with a beige Chanel flap and I didn't know how she did it. Then I got this Craie Evie... I was really worried about the color at first but it is holding up very well so far. Have a great New Year!



Kat.Lee said:


> Best companions to end a long day Kyokei! Cheers to you.



H and champagne are the best companions 




eternallove4bag said:


> Nice way to unwind [emoji6][emoji6]... Your evie looks beautiful and that glass of champagne? Truly therapeutic [emoji3][emoji3] my friend



Thank you, eternallove4bag! It was a wonderful champagne.


----------



## aizawamegamill

MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613




How did you manage to get an Etain bag with white stitching? I have never seen an Etain bag with white stitching.  Did you make a special order? Or from this season on, all Etain bags are going to be white stitching? Thank you.


----------



## ms08c

MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613


Gorgeous


----------



## ari

Dira919 said:


> Ari you look stunning!   Perfect!



Thank you Dira!



Moirai said:


> Beautiful, ari! I love your outfit! Is the scarf Chanel?




Thank you Moirai, it is H [emoji4]



eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!!! Good god why haven't any of the fashion magazines snapped you up[emoji33][emoji33] my darling friend just looking at this STUNNING SPECTACULAR picture is pure treat for the eyes!! Wow!! BE is TDF [emoji170][emoji170][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! You look DYNAMITE dear ari[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you Eternal! 



> You look terrific!  Great outfit!



Thank you !



Ccc1 said:


> ari - you look stunning. Happy New Year artyhat:



Thank you))) happy New Year to you!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Cool everything, Eri !


Thank you chkpfbeliever)))


----------



## ari

l.ch. said:


> Not exactly in action, as this is brand new.... I hope you don't mind my new gavroche, DH's gift for new years!




This is sooo cute! Beautiful red!


----------



## ari

meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391




Gorgeous picture and you look stunning!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges




You look dashing periogirl! So elegant!


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613




It does! Beautiful pict!


----------



## meridian

chkpfbeliever said:


> *meridian* - Love that pop of RC over beautiful blue waters.  Enjoy your vacation or is that home ?




Thank you chkpfbeliever!!  This is vacation, our New Year's getaway[emoji7]


----------



## meridian

periogirl28 said:


> That's an amazing picture. Stunning Kelly! Thanks for sharing!




Thanks periogirl28!!  Thanks for commenting, I hope to post more!


----------



## meridian

You and your RC look smashing meridian [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[/QUOTE]


Thanks eternallove4bag!!


----------



## meridian

PrestigeH said:


> What a relaxing pic. Thank you for sharing.




Thanks PrestigeH. I hope to share more this year [emoji106]&#127998;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meridian

ari said:


> Gorgeous picture and you look stunning!




Thanks ari! [emoji4]. My next stop is learning how to multiquote


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> Thanks PrestigeH. I hope to share more this year [emoji106]&#127998;




[emoji3] yes please do. All the best in 2016.


----------



## Jadeite

PrestigeH said:


> Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]
> View attachment 3228937




Love the accessories in the cup


----------



## Kat.Lee

meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391




Spontaneous shot always got the best result! Beautiful RC Kelly and fabulous view. Enjoy your holidays!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613




Your beautiful Etain K matches well with the bedding. Enjoy!


----------



## PrestigeH

Jadeite said:


> Love the accessories in the cup




Thank you Jadeite. [emoji51]


----------



## Bobmops

Finally leaving hotel for Salzborg &#128148;
The Kempinski created so much problems and just been rude so we are happy to leave


----------



## Bobmops

And snow finally came to Alps !


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !



Dear Bobmops, you don't know how happy I am to hear this! I hope there is lot of snow in Jan and Feb!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Finally leaving hotel for Salzborg &#128148;
> The Kempinski created so much problems and just been rude so we are happy to leave



Winter chic, I love!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> WHOA!!! You look a VISION in this beautiful outfit my sweet friend [emoji7][emoji7] I am totally falling for Argile after your enabling pictures of your B and now Egee! PURE PERFECTION my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Let me enable you. Any neutral is a must have. Some suit Argile and others prefer Etoupe or Gris T. It depends on complexion and availability!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> You look dashing periogirl! So elegant!



Thank you ari! I must recommend the restaurant to you. The cooking is perfection!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> You simply look stunning with the Egee. Also, the armchair and chaise are TDF. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]



Thank you PrestigeH! Something tells me you also appreciate furniture design???


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Finally leaving hotel for Salzborg [emoji174]
> 
> The Kempinski created so much problems and just been rude so we are happy to leave







Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !



Stunning eye candies and fur. Enjoy snow and Salburg. Love your hands!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Finally leaving hotel for Salzborg [emoji174]
> 
> The Kempinski created so much problems and just been rude so we are happy to leave







Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !




One of the best photos I have seen. The one with the snow and that pair of hands of urs. Of course, the sofa u r sitting on. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you PrestigeH! Something tells me you also appreciate furniture design???




Lol [emoji3][emoji13] I am just a pure couch potato. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kyokei

BBC said:


> Beautiful...LOOOOOVE the dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now....I need to take some styling lessons from you! Seriously love how you put this all together, you are so unique and chic! You just totally nailed it again! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



I think I missed this comment before (blame NYE ) but thank you so much for the amazing compliment!


----------



## Dluvch

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3226717
> 
> 
> Trying out different outfits with this jacket and my Evelyne.



I love your jacket, bag, shoes!!! You look stunning!


----------



## meridian

Kat.Lee said:


> Spontaneous shot always got the best result! Beautiful RC Kelly and fabulous view. Enjoy your holidays!!


Thank you!  DH likes to dabble in photography so he'll love that his photo was appreciated!


----------



## meridian

Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !



Beautiful hands, gorgeous jewelry, breathtaking backdrop!!


----------



## Baglover121

meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391



 So beautiful, 



periogirl28 said:


> Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges




Very elegant , love claridges 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> Very much! The colour looks completely different with RH muted colours ,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229613







Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !




So beautiful Bobmops, the H bracelets are gorgeous too!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



OMG a KP and a birdie! I just died and went to H heaven!


----------



## Ethengdurst

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362



Gorgeous C and amazing bling!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !



Gorgeous H jewelry Bobmops!


----------



## Ethengdurst

MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613



Lovely K!


----------



## Ethengdurst

periogirl28 said:


> Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges



So chic! You look great!


----------



## Ethengdurst

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))



You look elegant yet rock and roll! &#128526;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3230095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230097



Perfection, *BBC*! Please ID your jacket, it is gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

BBC said:


> Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3230095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230097




Yes the restaurant has wonderful ambience. Ur outfit is gorgeous too with the bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

eternallove4bag said:


> Love etain and your K looks STUNNING MrsOwen [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> Wishing you an amazing year ahead too ThierryH [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your RC look smashing meridian [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







PrestigeH said:


> Nice colour. Matches the bedhead too. [emoji3]







aizawamegamill said:


> How did you manage to get an Etain bag with white stitching? I have never seen an Etain bag with white stitching.  Did you make a special order? Or from this season on, all Etain bags are going to be white stitching? Thank you.



It is a special order, it was declined by someone and my store offered it to me in September. 



ms08c said:


> Gorgeous







ari said:


> It does! Beautiful pict!







Kat.Lee said:


> Your beautiful Etain K matches well with the bedding. Enjoy!







Ethengdurst said:


> Lovely K!




Thanks everyone, I thought Ms K looked very chic in the display bed [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

l.ch. said:


> Not exactly in action, as this is brand new.... I hope you don't mind my new gavroche, DH's gift for new years!


Nice! Love the color.


ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))



You look stunning.


----------



## megt10

meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391


You look fabulous. Such a gorgeous bag. Hope you are having a great vacation.


periogirl28 said:


> Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges


Love everything, especially the way the neckline of your dress mimics the curves of the clasp of the bag! Perfection.


MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613


Love this color.


Bobmops said:


> Finally leaving hotel for Salzborg &#128148;
> The Kempinski created so much problems and just been rude so we are happy to leave



Wow, love all the H accessories. I hope you don't have any more problems.


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !


Looks like this should be a postcard. 


BBC said:


> Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3230095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230097



Beautiful BBC. I hope that you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Bobmops, you don't know how happy I am to hear this! I hope there is lot of snow in Jan and Feb!



Thank you my dear ! Are you planning to ski &#128526;? Hope you Will be more lucky than I m !


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Looks like this should be a postcard.
> 
> 
> Beautiful BBC. I hope that you had a wonderful time.



Thank you Meg !


----------



## Bobmops

meridian said:


> Beautiful hands, gorgeous jewelry, breathtaking backdrop!!



Thank you dear ! Love your backdrop as well&#128526;&#128526;!


----------



## Bobmops

BBC said:


> Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3230095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230097


Looks lovely ! Happy for you !&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> One of the best photos I have seen. The one with the snow and that pair of hands of urs. Of course, the sofa u r sitting on. [emoji3]



Wow ! You are kind PrestigeH ! Thank &#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning eye candies and fur. Enjoy snow and Salburg. Love your hands!!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear Kat &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## weibandy

Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !



I love this picture so much!!  Such a sensitive image.  Art!!


----------



## EmileH

I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin


----------



## tannfran

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231




How beautiful !


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231



I am in love with both your bag and the charms! Since getting my Lindy in gold it is quickly becoming one of my favorite colors.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. Such a gorgeous bag. Hope you are having a great vacation.
> 
> Love everything, especially the way the neckline of your dress mimics the curves of the clasp of the bag! Perfection.
> 
> Love this color.
> 
> 
> Wow, love all the H accessories. I hope you don't have any more problems.



Dear meg, thank you for noticing the details!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Thank you my dear ! Are you planning to ski &#128526;? Hope you Will be more lucky than I m !



My son is hoping to ski, my Chanel SA is going on his ski holiday too!


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very elegant , love claridges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful Bobmops, the H bracelets are gorgeous too!



Thank you, love the service and the food! 



Ethengdurst said:


> So chic! You look great!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Pursebop

Moirai said:


> You look fabulous with your cute Evie. Nice pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> This red really shines with the ghw. Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your lovely H gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy! Love your Kelly and ring. Have a safe flight.


*thank you sweets XO*


----------



## Pursebop

Rami00 said:


> Thank you babe. I know you got your gorgeous baby from the Montreal boutique. It's a beautiful red and surprisingly it goes with almost everything.. Just like a neutral would. Wear it in the best of health.


*Yes Montreal indeed. Was such a total surprise. Do you shop there regularly? 
I LOVE my Lady B Vermillion more now than even initially *


----------



## Pursebop

*Traveling companions *


----------



## Pursebop

Moirai said:


> You look fabulous with your cute Evie. Nice pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> This red really shines with the ghw. Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your lovely H gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy! Love your Kelly and ring. Have a safe flight.


*Thank you love 
Hope everyone had a beautiful holiday and a great start to the new year. 
I have been a little Chanel obsessed through the holidays  but I'm back to my H *


----------



## HGT

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231




Very nice!! Are these charms still available at the stores?


----------



## EmileH

HGT said:


> Very nice!! Are these charms still available at the stores?




Thanks. I actually bought these on etsy. From luxeleathercrafts.


----------



## lovely64

Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]


----------



## megt10

******** said:


> *Traveling companions *



WOW! Absolutely gorgeous bags.


----------



## Dluvch

******** said:


> *Traveling companions *



I'm blown away, stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

lovely64 said:


> Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3230336



Perfect!


----------



## Myrkur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613




Wow stunning!


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *Traveling companions *



They are so cute together &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

weibandy said:


> I love this picture so much!!  Such a sensitive image.  Art!!



Wow ! Thank you dear ! DH will be happy to hear that , he the one who takes pics )


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> My son is hoping to ski, my Chanel SA is going on his ski holiday too!



I wish they have more luck than me then &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## chrystanvii

Bobmops said:


> Finally leaving hotel for Salzborg [emoji174]
> 
> The Kempinski created so much problems and just been rude so we are happy to leave




So chic!



BBC said:


> Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3230095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230097




Hope you guys had fun! Will make sure to check out Del Posto soon [emoji1]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231




They're so cute! Thanks for sharing [emoji177]



******** said:


> *Traveling companions *




So stunning! Didn't know you were on tpf! [emoji1][emoji1]



lovely64 said:


> Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3230336




Thanks for sharing! Are they comfy? I've been subtlety dropping hints to DH about the red suede ones [emoji14][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *Traveling companions *



Stunning travel companions!


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3230336



Happy New Year dearest, what a lovely start to 2016!


----------



## Dinlay

******** said:


> *Traveling companions *




The color


----------



## DizzyFairy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231



They go so well with your bag.. lovely


----------



## EmileH

DizzyFairy said:


> They go so well with your bag.. lovely




Thank you!


----------



## HGT

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. I actually bought these on etsy. From luxeleathercrafts.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## Pursebop

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! That Ciel with your gorgeous sweater looks perfection billysmom [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love everything in this picture! Merry Christmas [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Another fabulous shot ********! I LOVE your beautiful collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Rami00 said:


> Gorg!!!





Dinlay said:


> The color





megt10 said:


> WOW! Absolutely gorgeous bags.





Dira919 said:


> I'm blown away, stunning!





Bobmops said:


> They are so cute together &#128525;&#128536;



*thank you my dear friends, a little baggie action...K32 sellier anemone & mini Chanel exotic 
*


----------



## Pursebop

chrystanvii said:


> So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys had fun! Will make sure to check out Del Posto soon [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so cute! Thanks for sharing [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So stunning! Didn't know you were on tpf! [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Are they comfy? I've been subtlety dropping hints to DH about the red suede ones [emoji14][emoji173]&#65039;


*thank you kindly *


----------



## shoemania

lovely64 said:


> Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3230336


 


The Lexie boots look great on you!  I've been thinking about getting the red ones.  I know they won't be very practical for me in that color, but I just love them.  Now that I see the blue on you, I may have to reconsider.  The problem is, I really don't need ANY more booties, haha.  You look fab, though!


----------



## PrestigeH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231




Nice and cute charms. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *Traveling companions *




Beautiful colours. [emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

lovely64 said:


> Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3230336




Happy New Year. Nice outfit.


----------



## MrsWYK

A day of many firsts! First B, first Karlito, first day back to school! Happy Monday to all!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsWYK said:


> A day of many firsts! First B, first Karlito, first day back to school! Happy Monday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230634




Happy Monday. Nice bag and charm.


----------



## MrsWYK

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Monday. Nice bag and charm.



Thank you my dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Finally leaving hotel for Salzborg [emoji174]
> 
> The Kempinski created so much problems and just been rude so we are happy to leave







Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !




Omg!!! This is a FEAST for the eyes my darling friend!!! You look like royalty lounging in a gorgeous setting!!! All that bling has my head spinning and the second picture is such a visual delight!!! Wow!!! Thank you for some amazing eye candy my dear [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3230095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230097



Gorgeous outfit and accessories dear BBC. Hope you had an amazing time at the dinner.. The ambience is so serene and relaxing! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231



Beautiful charms and I love the gold B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



******** said:


> *Traveling companions *



The picture of your K gets me every time ********! Stunning [emoji171][emoji171]



lovely64 said:


> Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3230336



Love these booties! So happy to be twins with you on this lovely! It was your pictures that totally enabled me to get these [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrsWYK said:


> A day of many firsts! First B, first Karlito, first day back to school! Happy Monday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230634




Wow! What a stylish way to commemorate the firsts[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; GORGOEUS B!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Monday. Nice bag and charm.




Good morning dear PH. No gorgeous pictures today?  [emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning dear PH. No gorgeous pictures today?  [emoji20][emoji20]




Good morning Eternallove. [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## MrsWYK

Thanks for the kind words, eternallove4bag! Love reading your posts! You always sound so upbeat & funny!


----------



## atomic110

Happy New Year everyone &#128537;!
Wahoo... I got 8++ posts to catch up on this thread ! and I bet there are many awesome photos that shares by all lovely TPFs , so Where shall I start first ?&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
Well... maybe I can join the party first with my yesterday's action shot of a new scarf La Marche du Zambeze plus mini Evie and friends &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
sorry I'm still on the run now and will catch up with you all soon once I back home mid of the week &#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Happy New Year everyone [emoji11]!
> Wahoo... I got 8++ posts to catch up on this thread ! and I bet there are many awesome photos that shares by all lovely TPFs , so Where shall I start first ?[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Well... maybe I can join the party first with my yesterday's action shot of a new scarf La Marche du Zambeze plus mini Evie and friends [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> sorry I'm still on the run now and will catch up with you all soon once I back home mid of the week [emoji6]




Happy New Year my friend. We miss u. U look fabulous. Enjoy the run. I am just behind with Eternallove. That rodeo. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Happy New Year everyone [emoji11]!
> Wahoo... I got 8++ posts to catch up on this thread ! and I bet there are many awesome photos that shares by all lovely TPFs , so Where shall I start first ?[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Well... maybe I can join the party first with my yesterday's action shot of a new scarf La Marche du Zambeze plus mini Evie and friends [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> sorry I'm still on the run now and will catch up with you all soon once I back home mid of the week [emoji6]




Yay! Welcome back my friend! Wishing you and your loved ones an amazing year ahead! You look adorable and so chic! Gorgeous CW of Zambeze my dear [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Happy New Year my friend. We miss u. U look fabulous. Enjoy the run. I am just behind with Eternallove. That rodeo. [emoji3]




Hahaha... I have truly missed hanging out with you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha... I have truly missed hanging out with you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]




2016 resolution. Book ticket and come over. Remember to bring everything including the Constance.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> 2016 resolution. Book ticket and come over. Remember to bring everything including the Constance.




Hahaha... New year resolution to strategize and finally get all your rodeos, bags and accessories and open my own H museum and then charge you for entry into the museum [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## weibandy

MrsWYK said:


> A day of many firsts! First B, first Karlito, first day back to school! Happy Monday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230634



Lovely bag!  I am impressed how the twillies pick up the color of Karl


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha... New year resolution to strategize and finally get all your rodeos, bags and accessories and open my own H museum and then charge you for entry into the museum [emoji12][emoji12]




Please re-plan ur resolution for a backup. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bagzzonly

Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3230881


----------



## PrestigeH

wonger1024 said:


> Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230881
> View attachment 3230888




Perfect. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## MrsWYK

weibandy said:


> Lovely bag!  I am impressed how the twillies pick up the color of Karl



Thanks, weibandy!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Happy New Year my friend. We miss u. U look fabulous. Enjoy the run. I am just behind with Eternallove. That rodeo. [emoji3]





eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! Welcome back my friend! Wishing you and your loved ones an amazing year ahead! You look adorable and so chic! Gorgeous CW of Zambeze my dear [emoji7][emoji7]





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha... I have truly missed hanging out with you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha... New year resolution to strategize and finally get all your rodeos, bags and accessories and open my own H museum and then charge you for entry into the museum [emoji12][emoji12]


Hahaha...That's why I am still on the run because I know *PrestigeH* is chasing after baby rodeo... &#128518;
Really missing hanging out with  you all my dear friends... 
Yes *eternallove4bag*, new year new strategy! Keke&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

MrsWYK said:


> A day of many firsts! First B, first Karlito, first day back to school! Happy Monday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230634


I must say this is the best 'first'ever way to kick off a new year Monday !


----------



## atomic110

wonger1024 said:


> Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230881
> View attachment 3230888


Wow, look at the beautiful C and sexy legs! &#128525;


----------



## MrsWYK

atomic110 said:


> I must say this is the best 'first'ever way to kick off a new year Monday !



Thanks, atomic! Have a great day ahead!


----------



## MrsWYK

wonger1024 said:


> Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230881
> View attachment 3230888



You look so chic!


----------



## pree

I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]


----------



## TankerToad

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]


 
Awesome house!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> Out for lunch with my father)))


 Entire outfit is spectacular~ WOW!


----------



## pree

TankerToad said:


> Awesome house!




Thanks!! I was worried that it might be a bit of a 'Hermes overload' ...the Tyger Tyger is in the family TV room and my kids love it (as do I!)


----------



## Sparkledolll

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]




Lovely! Are these scarves? I've just moved and my house so it's full of empty walls so H prints would be perfect!


----------



## pree

Natalie j said:


> Lovely! Are these scarves? I've just moved and my house so it's full of empty walls so H prints would be perfect!




Yes, they are scarves! Although seeing them up on the wall I half wish that I didn't frame them and instead kept them for wearing! [emoji4] They scarves, especially the Zebra Pegasus is a show stopper! The colors and design is so beautiful! All of the scarves are Alice Shirley designs.


----------



## Sparkledolll

pree said:


> Yes, they are scarves! Although seeing them up on the wall I half wish that I didn't frame them and instead kept them for wearing! [emoji4] They scarves, especially the Zebra Pegasus is a show stopper! The colors and design is so beautiful! All of the scarves are Alice Shirley designs.




What a great idea! They look amazing on your wall [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]




Nice touch to the house. [emoji3]


----------



## MsHermesAU

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]



What a beautiful way to decorate your home! It must make you happy every time you walk into a room and see them hanging up  At least this way you can see and appreciate them all the time and they aren't tucked away in their boxes. Alice Shirley is my absolute favorite H scarf designer. All of her designs are breathtaking


----------



## periogirl28

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]



Beautifully done, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Suzie

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]



Wow, they look amazing framed.


----------



## ari

meridian said:


> Thanks ari! [emoji4]. My next stop is learning how to multiquote


I can't multiquote on my I phone, on my I pad and my PC I can, maybe somebody could help?



Bobmops said:


> Finally leaving hotel for Salzborg &#128148;
> The Kempinski created so much problems and just been rude so we are happy to leave





Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !


*Bobmops*, fantastic pitures! love everything! fab hands, jewelry, mink 



Ethengdurst said:


> You look elegant yet rock and roll! &#128526;


Thank you *Ethengdurst*



BBC said:


> Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3230095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230097


gorgeous *BBC* hope you had a great evening!


----------



## Kat.Lee

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]




This is an amazing idea!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Nice! Love the color.
> 
> 
> You look stunning.


Thank you *Megt*



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231


How pretty!



******** said:


> *Traveling companions *


********** beautiful!!!!



lovely64 said:


> Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3230336


*lovely* they look great on you!!!!!



MrsWYK said:


> A day of many firsts! First B, first Karlito, first day back to school! Happy Monday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230634


How exiting!* MrsWYK* congrats!


atomic110 said:


> Happy New Year everyone &#128537;!
> Wahoo... I got 8++ posts to catch up on this thread ! and I bet there are many awesome photos that shares by all lovely TPFs , so Where shall I start first ?&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Well... maybe I can join the party first with my yesterday's action shot of a new scarf La Marche du Zambeze plus mini Evie and friends &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> sorry I'm still on the run now and will catch up with you all soon once I back home mid of the week &#128521;


*Atomic* this is so summery!!!! love it


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3230095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230097




Gorgeous ensemble!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Happy New Year everyone [emoji11]!
> Wahoo... I got 8++ posts to catch up on this thread ! and I bet there are many awesome photos that shares by all lovely TPFs , so Where shall I start first ?[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Well... maybe I can join the party first with my yesterday's action shot of a new scarf La Marche du Zambeze plus mini Evie and friends [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> sorry I'm still on the run now and will catch up with you all soon once I back home mid of the week [emoji6]




Such a striking shot for a great start of the year. We all missed you dear!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3230336




Beautiful booties!! Happy new year to you too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Traveling companions *




Best travelling companions. Gorgeous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231




Love these charms. So beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## eternallove4bag

wonger1024 said:


> Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230881
> View attachment 3230888



Stunning look [emoji173]&#65039;



pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]




What a gorgeous way to have these beauties on display all the time! Love the artwork pree[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Happy new year, friends!
> 
> Out for lunch with my father)))




Perfection ari.


----------



## ari

wonger1024 said:


> Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230881
> View attachment 3230888


You look dashing wonger


pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]


pree, I love these! I had the same idea while ago, well for my next house someday...


TankerToad said:


> Entire outfit is spectacular~ WOW!



Thank you T*ankerToad*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Good morning and good evening to all my friends.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfection ari.



Thank you dear *Kat*!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Please re-plan ur resolution for a backup. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji12][emoji13]



Naha and good morning dear PH [emoji3][emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> Hahaha...That's why I am still on the run because I know *PrestigeH* is chasing after baby rodeo... [emoji38]
> Really missing hanging out with  you all my dear friends...
> Yes *eternallove4bag*, new year new strategy! Keke[emoji6][emoji6]




Smart girl [emoji3][emoji3]... How was your vacation? Can't believe the holidays are over but like I told my kiddos who weren't too happy to go back to school today, in order to appreciate the holidays we have to work the rest of the year otherwise the holidays will be like any other day and will lose its charm... Oh well now I am trying to apply what I taught them in the morning [emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

wonger1024 said:


> Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230881
> View attachment 3230888




Stunning look.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and good evening to all my friends.
> View attachment 3231128



WOW,WoW - so beautiful PrestigeH


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Naha and good morning dear PH [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smart girl [emoji3][emoji3]... How was your vacation? Can't believe the holidays are over but like I told my kiddos who weren't too happy to go back to school today, in order to appreciate the holidays we have to work the rest of the year otherwise the holidays will be like any other day and will lose its charm... Oh well now I am trying to apply what I taught them in the morning [emoji23][emoji16]




Yes agree lose its charmsssssss. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> WOW,WoW - so beautiful PrestigeH




Thank you Ari. U r so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and good evening to all my friends.
> View attachment 3231128




Wow!!! Seeing four of everything now... I love your app and your amazing sense of picture taking... Now this I call art[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and good evening to all my friends.
> View attachment 3231128




This feels like walking into an H gallery/museum! Stunning!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes agree lose its charmsssssss. [emoji12]




Ahem are we talking about the same charms dear PH?... Something tells me not [emoji3][emoji3]... Ok let's talk about your rodeo charms then...where have you hidden them[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Seeing four of everything now... I love your app and your amazing sense of picture taking... Now this I call art[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Eternallove. Can I have the Constance now please????? [emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> This feels like walking into an H gallery/museum! Stunning!!!!




Kat u made my day. Thank u my Queen. [emoji12][emoji106][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. Can I have the Constance now please????? [emoji76]




LOL! NO[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]


You have done such a great job with your home deco!! I thought of hanging up H scarf as home deco but I always end up 'hanging' up on my neck, lol... &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and good evening to all my friends.
> View attachment 3231128


Wow, I thought this is the latest H newsletter cover, well done my dear *PrestigeH*! Are  you working in creative or advertising industry? &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wow, I thought this is the latest H newsletter cover, well done my dear *PrestigeH*! Are  you working in creative or advertising industry? [emoji6][emoji6]




Thank you atomic. I am working as a rodeo hunter. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299; Look behind u. [emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you atomic. I am working as a rodeo hunter. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299; Look behind u. [emoji12]




Lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you atomic. I am working as a rodeo hunter. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299; Look behind u. [emoji12]




Hahaha! Omg! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> *Atomic* this is so summery!!!! love it


Thank you *ari*! Yes, I'm in one of the 'hottest' city now, Keke&#128518;



Kat.Lee said:


> Such a striking shot for a great start of the year. We all missed you dear!!


I miss you all too! Saw your action shots with C and KP! So stunning as usual~ &#128522;&#128522;
hope  you had a good new  year celebration and wishing you and your love ones all  the best in 2016!


----------



## pree

Thanks to all on your lovely comments [emoji177]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Smart girl [emoji3][emoji3]... How was your vacation? Can't believe the holidays are over but like I told my kiddos who weren't too happy to go back to school today, in order to appreciate the holidays we have to work the rest of the year otherwise the holidays will be like any other day and will lose its charm... Oh well now I am trying to apply what I taught them in the morning [emoji23][emoji16]


Yes, agreed with you... it is part of life and I know your kiddos will understand it one day &#128521;&#128521;
I can't believe my holiday is coming to the end soon... so today I decided to go shopping, as a small treat for  myself before go back to work and face the reality ... lol&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Yes, agreed with you... it is part of life and I know your kiddos will understand it one day [emoji6][emoji6]
> I can't believe my holiday is coming to the end soon... so today I decided to go shopping, as a small treat for  myself before go back to work and face the reality ... lol[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Ok this pic is sexy. Yes come back please. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you atomic. I am working as a rodeo hunter. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299; Look behind u. [emoji12]


I  think you are H Hunter, look  at your H collection! &#128521;&#128521;
You must share some H loves with us &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> I miss you all too! Saw your action shots with C and KP! So stunning as usual~ [emoji4][emoji4]
> hope  you had a good new  year celebration and wishing you and your love ones all  the best in 2016!




Thank you dear. Good to have you back to the H reality!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Yes, agreed with you... it is part of life and I know your kiddos will understand it one day [emoji6][emoji6]
> I can't believe my holiday is coming to the end soon... so today I decided to go shopping, as a small treat for  myself before go back to work and face the reality ... lol[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Fabulous treat and start of the year!!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ok this pic is sexy. Yes come back please. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji12][emoji13]


Er, maybe I should just stay back, too dangerous to go back because I know the Hunter is waiting for me&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear. Good to have you back to the H reality!!





Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous treat and start of the year!!


Thank  you &#128537; How's the weather? Any chances  to see  your wonderful gloves in action &#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> I  think you are H Hunter, look  at your H collection! [emoji6][emoji6]
> You must share some H loves with us [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]







atomic110 said:


> Er, maybe I should just stay back, too dangerous to go back because I know the Hunter is waiting for me[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




No u need to come back so that we can share H loves together. Remember we are nearby really nearby. That Ghillies....... [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Yes, agreed with you... it is part of life and I know your kiddos will understand it one day [emoji6][emoji6]
> I can't believe my holiday is coming to the end soon... so today I decided to go shopping, as a small treat for  myself before go back to work and face the reality ... lol[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



You look STUNNING my friend! Enjoy every bit of your holiday left and do share what you got from your shopping trip[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Going for some retail therapy myself today. Started having H withdrawal symptoms [emoji23]



atomic110 said:


> Er, maybe I should just stay back, too dangerous to go back because I know the Hunter is waiting for me[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Lol! Or you actually need to relocate and come to US... Right now dear PH knows you are very near to him[emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> No u need to come back so that we can share H loves together. Remember we are nearby really nearby. That Ghillies....... [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]




Run atomic run!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Thank  you [emoji11] How's the weather? Any chances  to see  your wonderful gloves in action [emoji6]




I didn't forget that dear. Very soon - when I head to the colder part of the world!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> You look STUNNING my friend! Enjoy every bit of your holiday left and do share what you got from your shopping trip[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Going for some retail therapy myself today. Started having H withdrawal symptoms [emoji23]
> Funny enough, I find  myself 'lucky' today when both of local H stores don't have what I want... these stores are so 'empty' because they sold most of stock over there festive season and new stocks  are not in yet.  so I think I'll be 'safe' from H magic this time&#128517;&#128517;
> 
> Lol! Or you actually need to relocate and come to US... Right now dear PH knows you are very near to him[emoji3][emoji3]
> Run atomic run!


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;oh no, come over and rescue me~ bring your C and shawls with  you! Lol...


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]oh no, come over and rescue me~ bring your C and shawls with  you! Lol...




Are you sure u wanna take Eternallove's advice to relocate? If so, I will help you to travel light. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> I didn't forget that dear. Very soon - when I head to the colder part of the world!


Please Bring me with you! &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]oh no, come over and rescue me~ bring your C and shawls with  you! Lol...



U too[emoji30][emoji30]



PrestigeH said:


> Are you sure u wanna take Eternallove's advice to relocate? If so, I will help you to travel light. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you guys make my day!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231221
> View attachment 3231222




You look great. Everything is well matched. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> You look great. Everything is well matched. [emoji3]




Thank you my darling [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?


----------



## kat99

Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:


----------



## Ccc1

eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282


You look great & I can't wait to see your new H goodies.


----------



## Ccc1

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Stella-Dress.jpg?w=700


kat99 - wow your outfit & Kelly Pochette is TDF.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282



Fabulous outfit as usual, can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:



Totally feminine and chic, less is more! Nice to see you back here!


----------



## 30gold

TankerToad said:


> Awesome house!



I love your framed scarves.  I too, decorate with my scarves as well.  I have 13 in total about 9 in the handkerchief and 4 of the larger ones scattered around my home.  You have inspired me to post mine.  Will do tonight!!!&#128540;


----------



## 30gold

Here in the backyard just chilling.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> U too[emoji30][emoji30]
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you guys make my day!!


+1 




eternallove4bag said:


> Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231221
> View attachment 3231222





eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282


Wow, looking beautiful and go shopping ya~&#128521;&#128521;  seem  like a great score, can't  wait to see your reveal&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Stella-Dress.jpg?w=700


so happy to see such a young and cheerful look! Your KP is beautiful too~ &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.


You look So relaxing~


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231221
> View attachment 3231222



Great outfit.  I love the black and red combo.


----------



## 30gold

atomic110 said:


> You look So relaxing~



Beautiful day here in sunny Florida.  Thank you


----------



## Love_Couture

wonger1024 said:


> Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.



Bag twins!!!  I love this bag soooo much.  Look great on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Stella-Dress.jpg?w=700



Super chic! Love your dress!



30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.




What a beautiful relaxing shot!


----------



## HummingBird1

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]


This look fabulous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ccc1 said:


> You look great & I can't wait to see your new H goodies.



Thank you so much Ccc1 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I am excited about the purchases[emoji4]



periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous outfit as usual, can't wait to see your reveal!



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8] just a little something that will put me on my way to ban island soon[emoji51][emoji51]



atomic110 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looking beautiful and go shopping ya~[emoji6][emoji6]  seem  like a great score, can't  wait to see your reveal[emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you my sweet friend. Nothing much but this has been on my mind for quite sometime so when I got it in the color and size I was looking for I just grabbed it [emoji8][emoji8]... Actually you and some other fabulous friends here on TPF were big enablers in this purchase [emoji6]



Love_Couture said:


> Great outfit.  I love the black and red combo.




Thank you so much dear Love_Couture


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282




Congrats. Please reveal. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Stella-Dress.jpg?w=700




Nice pochette. Especially love this outfit. So interesting.


----------



## PrestigeH

30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.




So elegant and relaxing. Love the B and those chairs.


----------



## pree

30gold said:


> I love your framed scarves.  I too, decorate with my scarves as well.  I have 13 in total about 9 in the handkerchief and 4 of the larger ones scattered around my home.  You have inspired me to post mine.  Will do tonight!!![emoji12]




I'm looking forward to this!![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. Please reveal. [emoji3]




Good morning dear PH [emoji8][emoji8].. I was thinking Victoria but then thought why buy when I can easily take yours [emoji3][emoji3]... So bought evie instead[emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning dear PH [emoji8][emoji8].. I was thinking Victoria but then thought why buy when I can easily take yours [emoji3][emoji3]... So bought evie instead[emoji6]




I would have chosen the same too. Ok can I have ur C now since u got a new love? [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I would have chosen the same too. Ok can I have ur C now since u got a new love? [emoji14][emoji14]




Hahaha! Only if you give me ALL your old loves since you have the latest new love - contour RH B [emoji12]


----------



## kat99

Ccc1 said:


> kat99 - wow your outfit & Kelly Pochette is TDF.



Thank you! 



periogirl28 said:


> Totally feminine and chic, less is more! Nice to see you back here!



Thank you! And I always love your outfits 



atomic110 said:


> so happy to see such a young and cheerful look! Your KP is beautiful too~ &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you...I take any compliment that has the word "young" in it, lol! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Super chic! Love your dress!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> What a beautiful relaxing shot!





PrestigeH said:


> Nice pochette. Especially love this outfit. So interesting.



Thank you very much!


----------



## 30gold

Trying to get a hand on these uploading pictures.  Here are a few of my framed scarves.  I hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## PrestigeH

30gold said:


> Trying to get a hand on these uploading pictures.  Here are a few of my framed scarves.  I hope you guys enjoy.




Interesting combination. Very nice.


----------



## eternallove4bag

30gold said:


> Trying to get a hand on these uploading pictures.  Here are a few of my framed scarves.  I hope you guys enjoy.




Wow! Picture perfect! Is it me or am I seeing etain walls with gold frames[emoji23][emoji23]... I badly need etain in my life I think[emoji51]


----------



## meridian

(left off the quote)


----------



## meridian

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Stella-Dress.jpg?w=700



Beautiful pochette and LOVE the dress!!


----------



## meridian

eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282



Ahhhh, that Constance!!  The thing of dreams!!


----------



## meridian

30gold said:


> Trying to get a hand on these uploading pictures.  Here are a few of my framed scarves.  I hope you guys enjoy.



Wow!  Love this wall, from the scarves chosen to the background wall color. Really creative!


----------



## 30gold

Thank you guys!  I have too much fun.  I tried to upload more pics - not working for me now.  Some things I just can't handle.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.



Stylishly chilling. Great shot !


----------



## eternallove4bag

meridian said:


> Ahhhh, that Constance!!  The thing of dreams!!




Thank you my dear! It's been my dream bag too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

30gold said:


> Trying to get a hand on these uploading pictures.  Here are a few of my framed scarves.  I hope you guys enjoy.




Beautiful. What a great idea. I think I would love to do something like that. [emoji5]&#65039; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Freckles1

30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.




You look fabulous 30gold!!!


----------



## atomic110

30gold said:


> Trying to get a hand on these uploading pictures.  Here are a few of my framed scarves.  I hope you guys enjoy.


That's very interesting wall deco with scarves! Didn't think gold frame can look so good and thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

kat99 said:


> Thank you...I take any compliment that has the word "young" in it, lol!


Haha, I know what you mean&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my sweet friend. Nothing much but this has been on my mind for quite sometime so when I got it in the color and size I was looking for I just grabbed it [emoji8][emoji8]... Actually you and some other fabulous friends here on TPF were big enablers in this purchase [emoji6]


Saw  your reveal! Very good choice! I probably will do  the same if I see it, haha... &#128522;&#128522;
Er, probably not... one  of my new  year resolution is to cut down my impulse purchase&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## aizawamegamill

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]




Well done!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231221
> View attachment 3231222




Beautiful action pics in colors I love!  
(I have not been reading or posting much lately due to being busy during the holidays so I'm  sure I missed a lot)


----------



## PrestigeH

Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231221
> View attachment 3231222




You look great! Love your C. I have bag envy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Sparkledolll

30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.




So chic! You look magnificent.


----------



## Sparkledolll

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Stella-Dress.jpg?w=700




Perfect with your Stella dress. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231221
> View attachment 3231222



Looks super on you ! I didn't know we are twins on shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3231874



Happy Tuesday stylish friend !


----------



## Bobmops

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Stella-Dress.jpg?w=700



Great dress and pochette ! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.



Wow!!! You look so stylish !


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Yes, agreed with you... it is part of life and I know your kiddos will understand it one day &#128521;&#128521;
> I can't believe my holiday is coming to the end soon... so today I decided to go shopping, as a small treat for  myself before go back to work and face the reality ... lol&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



You look super dear Atomic ! Hope you had great holiday !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Happy Tuesday stylish friend !




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## Notorious Pink

30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.




Beautiful! Um...catching up on old reading? &#129300;[emoji38][emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:




Gorgeous! Love all of this.



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3231874




Happy Tuesday! Great pic!


----------



## ari

Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B


----------



## PrestigeH

BBC said:


> Gorgeous! Love all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday! Great pic!




Many thanks BBC. U r so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B




Yes Hot Chocolate B with Hot Ari. Are u wearing specs? I think u look sexy with it. &#129299;


----------



## ari

30gold said:


> Trying to get a hand on these uploading pictures.  Here are a few of my framed scarves.  I hope you guys enjoy.


I totaly love it!!!


PrestigeH said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3231874


This is so gorgeous - again 


PrestigeH said:


> Yes Hot Chocolate B with Hot Ari. Are u wearing specs? I think u look sexy with it. &#129299;



 Thank you *PrestigeH* yes I do! and this becomes another Obsession  love Barton Perreira and Celine


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Yes, agreed with you... it is part of life and I know your kiddos will understand it one day &#128521;&#128521;
> I can't believe my holiday is coming to the end soon... so today I decided to go shopping, as a small treat for  myself before go back to work and face the reality ... lol&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


You are gorgeous Atomic and you make this shawl even more beautiful!



eternallove4bag said:


> Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231221
> View attachment 3231222





eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282


Eternal, you look dashing! always!!!!!!



kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:


looking great and the KP is TDF!!!


30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.



wow! I'm so envious - the weather, the backyard and the gols B


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3231874


&#128522;Happy to you too~ 


ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B


Always so stylish&#128516;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [emoji4]Happy to you too~
> 
> Always so stylish[emoji1]




Hello beautiful. [emoji51]


----------



## Bagzzonly

thank you for the sweet compliments!  it's so fun and inspiring to see how others enjoy and put their H pieces together 



MrsWYK said:


> You look so chic!





eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning look [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous way to have these beauties on display all the time! Love the artwork pree[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





ari said:


> You look dashing wonger
> 
> pree, I love these! I had the same idea while ago, well for my next house someday...
> 
> 
> Thank you T*ankerToad*





Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning look.





PrestigeH said:


> Perfect. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]





Love_Couture said:


> Bag twins!!!  I love this bag soooo much.  Look great on you.


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> &#128522;Happy to you too~
> 
> Always so stylish&#128516;



thank you *atomic*


----------



## meridian

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. Such a gorgeous bag. Hope you are having a great vacation.
> 
> thanks megt!  Vacation has been great and very relaxing!!


----------



## meridian

ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B


Wow!  Love this coat!!


----------



## ari

meridian said:


> Wow!  Love this coat!!



meridian, thank you, it is ermanno scervino coat but you don't need a coat


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B



I think this whole outfit is simply perfect and I love your Chanel skirt!


----------



## billysmom

ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B


Looks lovely - makes me feel warm just admiring it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B



You look lovely, ari. I love your clothes and bags! You have such great style. 



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3231874



Fabulous pic! Beautiful bag. Have a wonderful night, PH.



30gold said:


> Trying to get a hand on these uploading pictures.  Here are a few of my framed scarves.  I hope you guys enjoy.



Lovely art and great idea! Love to see more.



eternallove4bag said:


> Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231221
> View attachment 3231222



Looking gorgeous in this shawl! One of my favorite colors and beautiful on you!



eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282



What did you buy? Did you reveal and I missed it?! I'm back at work and so behind on everyone's posts.



kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Stella-Dress.jpg?w=700



Your Pochette is so beautiful and so are you in this lovely dress!


----------



## Moirai

30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.



Great pic! Would love to do exactly that with that beautiful backdrop.



atomic110 said:


> Yes, agreed with you... it is part of life and I know your kiddos will understand it one day &#128521;&#128521;
> I can't believe my holiday is coming to the end soon... so today I decided to go shopping, as a small treat for  myself before go back to work and face the reality ... lol&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Nice to see you back, atomic. Hope you had a great trip. You look fabulous!



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and good evening to all my friends.
> View attachment 3231128



So artsy and classy. Looks like an ad! You should work for H marketing.



wonger1024 said:


> Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230881
> View attachment 3230888



Looking gorgeous and sexy. Love the outfit, boots, and C.



pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]



Beautiful art and home. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ari

billysmom said:


> Looks lovely - makes me feel warm just admiring it.



Thank you billysmom! Doesn't the longer skirt look bad?


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> You look lovely, ari. I love your clothes and bags! You have such great style.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pic! Beautiful bag. Have a wonderful night, PH.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely art and great idea! Love to see more.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous in this shawl! One of my favorite colors and beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> What did you buy? Did you reveal and I missed it?! I'm back at work and so behind on everyone's posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Pochette is so beautiful and so are you in this lovely dress!



Thank you Moirai, so kind of you!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> I think this whole outfit is simply perfect and I love your Chanel skirt!



Thank you periogirl! I wasn't sure about the skirt))


----------



## 30gold

So I am trying to post again today.  Thank you for your patience.


----------



## mygoodies

kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Stella-Dress.jpg?w=700




Oh MY....pretty in BLUE!!! GORGEOUSSSSS


----------



## mygoodies

pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]




Ooooh THANK U for giving me the perfect inspiration for my unused scarfs!!!! Will definitely try this myself! LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## EmileH

30gold said:


> So I am trying to post again today.  Thank you for your patience.




That's just fabulous!


----------



## weibandy

30gold said:


> So I am trying to post again today.  Thank you for your patience.



This is stunning!!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3231874



Love this photo PrestigeH!!


----------



## Sweet Meringue

OMG!!!! Its juz so gorgeous. Pls bring that baby out coz she deserves 2 b out wif u.


----------



## 30gold

Thank you all for allowing me to share.  Happy 
Tuesday.


----------



## Bobmops

I felt like I need a bit of color ! Snowing beautify in Sweden &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
Happy Tuesday &#128124;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B



Looking chic and elegant ,Ari &#128526;&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

30gold said:


> So I am trying to post again today.  Thank you for your patience.



Looking great ! Lovely idea for wall deco &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## billysmom

ari said:


> Thank you billysmom! Doesn't the longer skirt look bad?


I think the length is elegant.


----------



## atomic110

30gold said:


> So I am trying to post again today.  Thank you for your patience.


Another beautiful wall deco~ very oriental &#128077;


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Nice to see you back, atomic. Hope you had a great trip. You look fabulous!


Thanks *Moirai*! I'm happy to be back and hang  out with you all&#128516;&#128516; 


ari said:


> You are gorgeous Atomic and you make this shawl even more beautiful!



you are so sweet *ari*, thank  you&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> You look super dear Atomic ! Hope you had great holiday !





Bobmops said:


> I felt like I need a bit of color ! Snowing beautify in Sweden &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> Happy Tuesday &#128124;&#127995;


You too *Bobmops*, enjoy  your holiday! I really love your shawl color against  the white snow scenery, so beautiful , wish I am there too &#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Saw  your reveal! Very good choice! I probably will do  the same if I see it, haha... [emoji4][emoji4]
> Er, probably not... one  of my new  year resolution is to cut down my impulse purchase[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Thank you my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! I started my new year with the same resolution and look what happened [emoji23][emoji23] my sweet SA is the biggest enabler. Casually I asked her yesterday that I think when I get an evie it has to be clemence leather, in pm and in gold color. She looks up says you are going to start freaking out again, disappears and then comes back with my evie!!! Right there my resolution to buy just the shawl went out of the window [emoji51][emoji51]



Keren16 said:


> Beautiful action pics in colors I love!
> (I have not been reading or posting much lately due to being busy during the holidays so I'm  sure I missed a lot)



Thank you my sweet friend  I am back to work from today and things have been chaotic! No time for anything [emoji20]



Natalie j said:


> You look great! Love your C. I have bag envy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji6][emoji6]



Thank you so much dear Natalie[emoji173]&#65039; will go well with your beautiful mini C wallet [emoji6]... Ok so when are you lending me your beautiful wallet [emoji3][emoji3]



Bobmops said:


> Looks super on you ! I didn't know we are twins on shawl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Yay! I knew it! We have very similar taste in shawls and enamels so not surprised at all [emoji8][emoji8] thank you my dear 



ari said:


> You are gorgeous Atomic and you make this shawl even more beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal, you look dashing! always!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking great and the KP is TDF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! I'm so envious - the weather, the backyard and the gols B



Thank you so much dear ari [emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> You look lovely, ari. I love your clothes and bags! You have such great style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pic! Beautiful bag. Have a wonderful night, PH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely art and great idea! Love to see more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous in this shawl! One of my favorite colors and beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you buy? Did you reveal and I missed it?! I'm back at work and so behind on everyone's posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Pochette is so beautiful and so are you in this lovely dress!



Thank you so much my beautiful friend  I wasnt a pink girl till I turned to H. Now I am nuts about all the fifty (?!) shades of pinks it puts out [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3231874



Happy Tuesday my darling friend! What a gorgeous shot! That Victoria has my name written all over it[emoji3][emoji3]...so when should I expect the FedEx [emoji6]



ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B



Oooooh snow and hot chocolate go so well together! Love your chocolate B ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you yourself look amazing! 



30gold said:


> So I am trying to post again today.  Thank you for your patience.



You are totally inspiring me with your amazing artwork! 



Bobmops said:


> I felt like I need a bit of color ! Snowing beautify in Sweden [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> Happy Tuesday [emoji72]&#127995;




Wow!!! You make this shawl look even more beautiful than it already is my gorgeous friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! The backdrop is perfect! Love the enamel too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; y


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> You look lovely, ari. I love your clothes and bags! You have such great style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pic! Beautiful bag. Have a wonderful night, PH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely art and great idea! Love to see more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous in this shawl! One of my favorite colors and beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you buy? Did you reveal and I missed it?! I'm back at work and so behind on everyone's posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Pochette is so beautiful and so are you in this lovely dress!




My darling friend, I got an evie [emoji4] ...and another shawl [emoji33]


----------



## Rami00

******** said:


> *Yes Montreal indeed. Was such a total surprise. Do you shop there regularly? *
> _*I LOVE my Lady B Vermillion more now than even initially *_


 
Yes Montreal is home 


Happy new year  :kiss:


----------



## l.ch.

ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B



You are killing me with your outfits! You always look flawless! Sooooo besuyiful!
This time I HAVE to ask: do you mind telling me, where your skirt is from? Thanks in advanc!


----------



## l.ch.

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and good evening to all my friends.
> View attachment 3231128



Nice picture!


----------



## Rami00

Happy new year everyone! I have been away...everyone looks amazing. Please keep the wonderful action shots coming. This thread moves soooo fast.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Happy new year everyone! I have been away...everyone looks amazing. Please keep the wonderful action shots coming. This thread moves soooo fast.




Happy new year dear Rami  hope the year ahead is AMAZING for you! How was the US trip? Are you back in Canada? [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy new year dear Rami  hope the year ahead is AMAZING for you! How was the US trip? Are you back in Canada? [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 
West coast was amazingggggg! I really enjoyed it. I need to go back again. Two weeks weren't enough.  Hope you are well and enjoyed the holidays  :kiss: 


I came back home this morning.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> West coast was amazingggggg! I really enjoyed it. I need to go back again. Two weeks weren't enough.  Hope you are well and enjoyed the holidays  :kiss:
> 
> 
> I came back home this morning.




Ooooh! I can imagine! This time make a trip to the east coast! Would love to meet you! So happy you had an amazing trip my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; as for us holidays were relaxing but it's back to work now[emoji6] so adjusting [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my beautiful friend  I wasnt a pink girl till I turned to H. Now I am nuts about all the fifty (?!) shades of pinks it puts out [emoji51][emoji51]



Pink looks fabulous on you. That shade is especially gorgeous. Fifty shades of Grey ain't bad either 



eternallove4bag said:


> My darling friend, I got an evie [emoji4] ...and another shawl [emoji33]



Congrats!!! A gorgeous gold Evie! I love it! Please model for us soon, my beautiful friend, with one of your shawls.


----------



## Moirai

30gold said:


> So I am trying to post again today.  Thank you for your patience.



Thanks for more lovely art!



Bobmops said:


> I felt like I need a bit of color ! Snowing beautify in Sweden &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> Happy Tuesday &#128124;&#127995;



Beautiful Bobmops! Gorgeous color on you. And love the bracelets too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Great pic! Would love to do exactly that with that beautiful backdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back, atomic. Hope you had a great trip. You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So artsy and classy. Looks like an ad! You should work for H marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking gorgeous and sexy. Love the outfit, boots, and C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful art and home. Thanks for sharing.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

30gold said:


> So I am trying to post again today.  Thank you for your patience.




Very interesting place. Love it. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Love this photo PrestigeH!!




Good morning Weibandy and thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> I felt like I need a bit of color ! Snowing beautify in Sweden [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> Happy Tuesday [emoji72]&#127995;




Love ur pics. May I know what camera do you use?


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday my darling friend! What a gorgeous shot! That Victoria has my name written all over it[emoji3][emoji3]...so when should I expect the FedEx [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh snow and hot chocolate go so well together! Love your chocolate B ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you yourself look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally inspiring me with your amazing artwork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You make this shawl look even more beautiful than it already is my gorgeous friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! The backdrop is perfect! Love the enamel too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; y




Yes as soon as I expect Fedex for the Constance and Now Evie as well. [emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

l.ch. said:


> Nice picture!




Thank you I.ch. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Happy new year everyone! I have been away...everyone looks amazing. Please keep the wonderful action shots coming. This thread moves soooo fast.




Rami we miss u. U r still my queen. Please don't forget. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## LaenaLovely

30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.




Effortlessly chic!  Love your backyard decor as accented by the B!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> I felt like I need a bit of color ! Snowing beautify in Sweden [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> Happy Tuesday [emoji72]&#127995;




Happy tuesday, indeed!  You look red hot pink against that beautiful snow!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B




Mmmm!  Snuggly beautiful!  Hot chocolate b!  That's one chocolate with no calories


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282




Omg!  You are fabulous!  I adore this wine and pink look!  I just love your color choices in this pic and oooh what could be in those lovely boxes.  I'm way behind, but look forward to getting back up to speed.  Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and happy new year dear tpf bestie!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> U too[emoji30][emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you guys make my day!!




Creeping more photos!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3231874




V for victoria!  Gorgeous shot ph!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning dear PH [emoji8][emoji8].. I was thinking Victoria but then thought why buy when I can easily take yours [emoji3][emoji3]... So bought evie instead[emoji6]




Ohhh!  Evie!  Can't wait to see her


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> V for victoria!  Gorgeous shot ph!




Hi LaenaLovely. Welcome back. Happy New Year.


----------



## Strut

In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.


----------



## ldldb

from last week...


----------



## Jymminy

DA Club said:


> Amazing!!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## meridian

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_



SUCH a cool photo!!  Love this!


----------



## meridian

ldldb said:


> from last week...



This ostrich gets me every time. Love!!


----------



## JE2824

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_



Amazing!! Absolutely Fabulous!


ldldb said:


> from last week...



Beautiful!!! Love the grey ostrich and of course the entire shot! Such a inspiration!


----------



## JE2824

30gold said:


> So I am trying to post again today.  Thank you for your patience.



The blue is gorgeous!!!!!!



Bobmops said:


> I felt like I need a bit of color ! Snowing beautify in Sweden &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> Happy Tuesday &#128124;&#127995;



Beautiful!!!!



ari said:


> Cold and snow weather ))) with hot chocolate B



I absolutely adore your chic style, Ari! You B is beautiful too!  



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Tuesday to everyone. [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3231874



Happy Tuesday! Fabulous!



30gold said:


> Here in the backyard just chilling.



You look like hollywood glamour. Beautiful shot! Gold B's are stunning!


----------



## JE2824

eternallove4bag said:


> Brandenbourgs, clic H and my C... And no my darling friend PH you can't have the C [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231221
> View attachment 3231222



Beautiful, my friend! I love it all!!


eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282



What did you get!!! Love your constance! I need to pull mine out.


kat99 said:


> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:



Stunning! Love your Stella dress, and of course your beautiful pochette!


----------



## JE2824

wonger1024 said:


> Pre-dinner shoe perusing with mini Constance in blue sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230881
> View attachment 3230888



Nailed it!!!



pree said:


> View attachment 3230985
> View attachment 3230986
> View attachment 3230987
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if these pictures qualify as action pictures..... But I've done some home decorating .....[emoji177]



Love these framed scarves! Beautiful wall!!


PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and good evening to all my friends.
> View attachment 3231128



Perfection!



atomic110 said:


> Yes, agreed with you... it is part of life and I know your kiddos will understand it one day &#128521;&#128521;
> I can't believe my holiday is coming to the end soon... so today I decided to go shopping, as a small treat for  myself before go back to work and face the reality ... lol&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Love your whole ensemble!!


----------



## JE2824

atomic110 said:


> Happy New Year everyone &#128537;!
> Wahoo... I got 8++ posts to catch up on this thread ! and I bet there are many awesome photos that shares by all lovely TPFs , so Where shall I start first ?&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> Well... maybe I can join the party first with my yesterday's action shot of a new scarf La Marche du Zambeze plus mini Evie and friends &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> sorry I'm still on the run now and will catch up with you all soon once I back home mid of the week &#128521;



Fabulous, darling!! Love your casual chic style!



MrsWYK said:


> A day of many firsts! First B, first Karlito, first day back to school! Happy Monday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230634



Beautiful!!



******** said:


> *Traveling companions *



Gorgeous, PB!! The colors are TDF!



lovely64 said:


> Hermes Lexie booties in action. Happy new 2&#65039;&#8419;0&#65039;&#8419;1&#65039;&#8419;6&#65039;&#8419;[emoji93][emoji133]
> 
> View attachment 3230336



The Lexie booties are sexy! Love your outfit!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in love with my new bag charms for my Birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230231



Aww, my fav color! Your B and charms are stunning


BBC said:


> Ok, my turn...no modeling pics but close enough....a very special dinner Friday night with DH at Del Posto (NYC)....we chose the Captain's menu and made a night of it staying in the city....love the decor of this restaurant and the food is fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3230095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230097



Fabulous, darling!!!


----------



## JE2824

Bobmops said:


> Finally leaving hotel for Salzborg &#128148;
> The Kempinski created so much problems and just been rude so we are happy to leave





Bobmops said:


> And snow finally came to Alps !



HOLY WOW!! No words!! TDF!!! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Etain Kelly fits right in at Restoration Hardware
> 
> View attachment 3229613



LOL! It really does. Etain is such a fabulous color especially in the kelly. Beautiful! Makes me want to get mine out..



meridian said:


> DH took this shot of me and Ms RC Kelly just after landing from a 9+ hour flight (thus the not so put together look[emoji12])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229391



That RC is everything!! You and the K look fab!!



periogirl28 said:


> Argile Egee for dinner to Fera at Claridges



Beautiful as always, periogirl!!!!


----------



## JE2824

PrestigeH said:


> Coffee time. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji513]
> View attachment 3228937



WOW!!! 



periogirl28 said:


> New Year's Day at Claridges'





periogirl28 said:


> Miss Argile goes to Claridges. I apologize for the huge pics, not sure why.



I LOVE Miss Argile!!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone the BEST of health, wealth, happiness and prosperity. Hope this new year makes all your dreams and aspirations come true[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Out with my SS2016 Promenade... HAPPY NEW YEAR [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228610
> View attachment 3228611



You look beautiful as always my dear! Always put together with perfection!



PrestigeH said:


> A very good morning to everyone. Woohoo it is 2016. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji322][emoji322][emoji93][emoji93][emoji320][emoji320][emoji482][emoji482]
> View attachment 3228651



I just love your shots, PrestigeH!!!! Makes me happy!!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3228684
> 
> 
> Hermes and champagne after a long day.



Nothing better than Hermes and Champagne in my book.


----------



## JE2824

chrystanvii said:


> Happy New Years everyone! Taking Miss C out today [emoji177]
> View attachment 3228362



WOW!!!! Beyond words!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JE2824

Kat.Lee said:


> Start off my 2016 with Ms. Kelly pochette. Happy New Year to all lovely ladies and gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228200



Kat.Lee, I love your whole ensemble!! Chanel dress is amazing along with your pouchette!


----------



## PrestigeH

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_




Nice one.


----------



## PrestigeH

ldldb said:


> from last week...




Wow what a beauty.


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> The blue is gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore your chic style, Ari! You B is beautiful too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday! Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look like hollywood glamour. Beautiful shot! Gold B's are stunning!




Thank you JE2824.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Love ur pics. May I know what camera do you use?



Thanks! It's just IPhone 6S camera ...


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Happy new year everyone! I have been away...everyone looks amazing. Please keep the wonderful action shots coming. This thread moves soooo fast.


Happy New  year Rami! Look  forward to see your action shots too &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

JE2824 said:


> Fabulous, darling!! Love your casual chic style!





JE2824 said:


> Love your whole ensemble!!


Thank  you for your sweet compliment&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## periogirl28

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_



Rocking the Kelly! 



ldldb said:


> from last week...



How stylish dear!


----------



## atomic110

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_


Stylish looking~




ldldb said:


> from last week...


Your B is so beautiful, love this shot


----------



## periogirl28

JE2824 said:


> HOLY WOW!! No words!! TDF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! It really does. Etain is such a fabulous color especially in the kelly. Beautiful! Makes me want to get mine out..
> 
> 
> 
> That RC is everything!! You and the K look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always, periogirl!!!!





JE2824 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Miss Argile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful as always my dear! Always put together with perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love your shots, PrestigeH!!!! Makes me happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than Hermes and Champagne in my book.



Thank you so much, you've always been so sweet!


----------



## atomic110

Late lunch with mini Evie and friends &#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Thanks! It's just IPhone 6S camera ...




Wow u have amazing skill. [emoji106]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Late lunch with mini Evie and friends [emoji6]




Wow are u back yet???? [emoji14]


----------



## dooneybaby

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_


Is this you?
Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Wow u have amazing skill. [emoji106]



Will pass your compliment to DH &#128591;&#127995;&#128514;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Will pass your compliment to DH [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji23]




[emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wow are u back yet???? [emoji14]


  I am not coming back  too dangerous to go back


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> I am not coming back  too dangerous to go back




Come on u cannot be running away forever. I will wait at the airport. [emoji13]


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Late lunch with mini Evie and friends &#128521;



Looks so nice &#128525;Got hungry ))


----------



## Bobmops

JE2824 said:


> HOLY WOW!! No words!! TDF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! It really does. Etain is such a fabulous color especially in the kelly. Beautiful! Makes me want to get mine out..
> 
> 
> 
> That RC is everything!! You and the K look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always, periogirl!!!!



Thank you my dear JE2824


----------



## Bobmops

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_



Love the pop of color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

ldldb said:


> from last week...



Perfection !&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Thanks for more lovely art!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Bobmops! Gorgeous color on you. And love the bracelets too.



You always very kind , Moirai &#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> Happy tuesday, indeed!  You look red hot pink against that beautiful snow!



Thank you LaenaLovely &#128525;&#128525;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> You too *Bobmops*, enjoy  your holiday! I really love your shawl color against  the white snow scenery, so beautiful , wish I am there too &#128521;



Thank you dear Atomic &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## umlm

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_




that rock, love this, and your Kelly is TDF,


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday my darling friend! What a gorgeous shot! That Victoria has my name written all over it[emoji3][emoji3]...so when should I expect the FedEx [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh snow and hot chocolate go so well together! Love your chocolate B ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you yourself look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally inspiring me with your amazing artwork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You make this shawl look even more beautiful than it already is my gorgeous friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! The backdrop is perfect! Love the enamel too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; y



Thank you my supportive eternallove4bag !


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday my darling friend! What a gorgeous shot! That Victoria has my name written all over it[emoji3][emoji3]...so when should I expect the FedEx [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh snow and hot chocolate go so well together! Love your chocolate B ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you yourself look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally inspiring me with your amazing artwork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You make this shawl look even more beautiful than it already is my gorgeous friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! The backdrop is perfect! Love the enamel too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; y


Thank you *Eternal*!


l.ch. said:


> You are killing me with your outfits! You always look flawless! Sooooo besuyiful!
> This time I HAVE to ask: do you mind telling me, where your skirt is from? Thanks in advanc!


*l.ch*, you are so king. it is a chanel.


LaenaLovely said:


> Mmmm!  Snuggly beautiful!  Hot chocolate b!  That's one chocolate with no calories


*LaenaLovely* thank you! I'm missing you fab mod pictures lately!


ldldb said:


> from last week...


the B is TDF, the picture is amazing and your hair - just  


Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_


so cool! we are twins on the Kelly


JE2824 said:


> The blue is gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore your chic style, Ari! You B is beautiful too!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday! Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> You look like hollywood glamour. Beautiful shot! Gold B's are stunning!



*JE*, thank you!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> I felt like I need a bit of color ! Snowing beautify in Sweden &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> Happy Tuesday &#128124;&#127995;


Bobmops, gorgeous!!!  love the color against the white snow!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Looking chic and elegant ,Ari &#128526;&#128525;


thank you beautiful!


billysmom said:


> I think the length is elegant.


thank you* billysmom*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

My shoe and bag combo for the day


----------



## impulsive

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920




So pretty!
What leather is your B?


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920



What an inspired match!


----------



## EmileH

impulsive said:


> So pretty!
> What leather is your B?







periogirl28 said:


> What an inspired match!




Thanks. It's black Togo


----------



## periogirl28

Green for new beginnings!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!




Gorgeous! Head to toe. Looove your coat


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gorgeous! Head to toe. Looove your coat



Thank you! It's functional, it's keep me warm!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Pink looks fabulous on you. That shade is especially gorgeous. Fifty shades of Grey ain't bad either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! A gorgeous gold Evie! I love it! Please model for us soon, my beautiful friend, with one of your shawls.



Hahaha! You are too funny and sweet! Ok I will take any shade of grey ahem pink [emoji3][emoji3] Thank you for your kind words always my friend 



PrestigeH said:


> Yes as soon as I expect Fedex for the Constance and Now Evie as well. [emoji14]



Lol! Hmmmm think again... Your multiple dozen packages versus my two packages? I want ALL the bags, the rodeos, Arm candies... If you have it I want it [emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Rami we miss u. U r still my queen. Please don't forget. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;



Rami as his queen please ORDER him to hand over all his H goodies. [emoji12][emoji23]



LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  You are fabulous!  I adore this wine and pink look!  I just love your color choices in this pic and oooh what could be in those lovely boxes.  I'm way behind, but look forward to getting back up to speed.  Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and happy new year dear tpf bestie!



Welcome back my TPF bestie[emoji8][emoji8] a very happy and amazing new year to you and your family my dear. How's the construction on the new house coming along? Thank you for your sweet comments always 



LaenaLovely said:


> Creeping more photos!  You look gorgeous!



Thank you my darling! I am eagerly awaiting your gorgeous pictures now [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Ohhh!  Evie!  Can't wait to see her



Thank you so much my TPF bestie! After seeing enabling pictures of the evie I finally caved in[emoji173]&#65039;



JE2824 said:


> What did you get!!! Love your constance! I need to pull mine out.
> 
> !



Oooooh!! Which color C do you have? My friend you have one of the best H bag collections here! Can't wait to see[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



JE2824 said:


> You look beautiful as always my dear! Always put together with perfection!
> 
> .



Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!



Wow! You slayed me with your gorgeous picture my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love the color of your C and that fur coat and boots are just DIVINE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> I am not coming back  too dangerous to go back



You come to US my friend! I will protect you[emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Come on u cannot be running away forever. I will wait at the airport. [emoji13]



Omg!! No darling PH you can't have her evie, sellier OR her couch [emoji23][emoji23]



atomic110 said:


> Late lunch with mini Evie and friends [emoji6]



My wonderful friend how could I resist getting an evie after such enabling pics!!! Everything looks YUMMY!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Bobmops said:


> Thanks! It's just IPhone 6S camera ...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] then why doesn't mine take great pics like yours my beautiful friend!


----------



## PrestigeH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920




Love ur details in matching. The butterfly charm and the ribbons on the shoes. Very smart.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!




Gorgeous beginning. Have been waiting for your posts. U always look stunning.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920



Wow!!! LOVE your B and the Manolos dear Pocketbook Pup! I am in awe of the bag charm!!! 



ldldb said:


> from last week...



Such a fashionable and stylishly effortless look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_




Wow!!! You look AMAZING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! You slayed me with your gorgeous picture my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love the color of your C and that fur coat and boots are just DIVINE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You come to US my friend! I will protect you[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! No darling PH you can't have her evie, sellier OR her couch [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful friend how could I resist getting an evie after such enabling pics!!! Everything looks YUMMY!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] then why doesn't mine take great pics like yours my beautiful friend!




Ha ha too bad. She is coming back soon. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha too bad. She is coming back soon. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]




Hahaha! Let HER decide[emoji12]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! LOVE your B and the Manolos dear Pocketbook Pup! I am in awe of the bag charm!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a fashionable and stylishly effortless look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You look AMAZING[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! The charm is from etsy. Luxeleathercrafts.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! The charm is from etsy. Luxeleathercrafts.




I have to check it out! Too beautiful! But then you always have amazing taste my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Nankali

Love this! Very elegant.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920


----------



## Nankali

Wowwza, absolutely gorgeous! 



periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920



so classy and beautiful combo!!!!


----------



## kewave

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!



You always look so impeccable


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!



*periogirl,* love the coat with this beautiful Constance!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!


 


looking fabulous!


----------



## impulsive

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!




Just fabulous!!
I wish I had bought this length mink instead of a full length!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! You slayed me with your gorgeous picture my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love the color of your C and that fur coat and boots are just DIVINE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You come to US my friend! I will protect you[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! No darling PH you can't have her evie, sellier OR her couch [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful friend how could I resist getting an evie after such enabling pics!!! Everything looks YUMMY!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] then why doesn't mine take great pics like yours my beautiful friend!




Oh my dear, we are cousins right? So nice! 



PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous beginning. Have been waiting for your posts. U always look stunning.



Thank you PrestigeH, always look forward to your action shots also! 



Nankali said:


> Wowwza, absolutely gorgeous!



Thank so so much! 



kewave said:


> You always look so impeccable



Thanks, that's a huge complimement! 



ari said:


> *periogirl,* love the coat with this beautiful Constance!



Thank you once again Ari! 


chincac said:


> looking fabulous!



Thank you dear chincac, Happy New Year!


----------



## periogirl28

impulsive said:


> Just fabulous!!
> I wish I had bought this length mink instead of a full length!



Full length is absolutely divine and soo luxurious! Please do show us. For me, this is the longest length I can wear.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038




I hope you feel better dear


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hope you feel better dear




Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the




Perfect match! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!




Hope you feel much better very soon. You look great and I like this bluish green combo. Happy Wednesday. [emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038



You look Ab Fab, sick or not! Do get well soon my dear eternal!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> 
> View attachment 3233047



Sooo chic, simply perfect!


----------



## ldldb

meridian said:


> This ostrich gets me every time. Love!!



this birdie gets me overtime, too, lol!


----------



## ldldb

JE2824 said:


> Amazing!! Absolutely Fabulous!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Love the grey ostrich and of course the entire shot! Such a inspiration!



thank you


----------



## ldldb

JE2824 said:


> Amazing!! Absolutely Fabulous!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Love the grey ostrich and of course the entire shot! Such a inspiration!





PrestigeH said:


> Wow what a beauty.



thank you!!


----------



## ldldb

periogirl28 said:


> Rocking the Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> How stylish dear!



thank you, periogirl28


----------



## ldldb

Bobmops said:


> Perfection !&#128536;&#128536;



thank you, Bobmops


----------



## ldldb

ari said:


> the B is TDF, the picture is amazing and your hair - just



thank you--once in a while my hair cooperates with the weather lol!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> You look Ab Fab, sick or not! Do get well soon my dear eternal!



Thank you my darling friend  you made my day!



Love_Couture said:


> Hope you feel much better very soon. You look great and I like this bluish green combo. Happy Wednesday. [emoji170]




Thank you dear Love_Couture[emoji8][emoji8] it's the darn weather! Can't make up its mind to be hot or cold [emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> 
> View attachment 3233047




So chic and beautiful dear loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ldldb

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a fashionable and stylishly effortless look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



thank you!!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! You slayed me with your gorgeous picture my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love the color of your C and that fur coat and boots are just DIVINE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You come to US my friend! I will protect you[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! No darling PH you can't have her evie, sellier OR her couch [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> My wonderful friend how could I resist getting an evie after such enabling pics!!! Everything looks YUMMY!! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] then why doesn't mine take great pics like yours my beautiful friend!



I thought they pretty horrible)) always look strange when DH takes picture of me , the turkey neck from last pic I s not most awful thing I can end up with &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> 
> View attachment 3233047



Wow! Love it &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! 
Just remember I have similar ring somewhere &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038



You look totally amazing ! Hope H goodies help you to survive through the day !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!



Love the fur and green bag &#128525;&#128525;my favorite color &#129297;&#129297;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Bobmops, gorgeous!!!  love the color against the white snow!



Thank you my elegant friend !


----------



## Bobmops

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920



Great combo ! Love Manolos -they are so comfy &#128514;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Be Hapi bracelet and Ceintures Et Liens at work today. Enjoy your Wednesday !!


----------



## H.C.LV.

loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> 
> View attachment 3233047



Loves this is LOVE


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> View attachment 3232920


That's a lovely combo for the day! So pretty ~&#128521;


periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!


Loving it! Your green C is so  beautiful and it goes well with your outfit!&#128525;


loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> View attachment 3233047


Beautiful K25! And love your F charm too&#128522;


chkpfbeliever said:


> Be Hapi bracelet and Ceintures Et Liens at work today. Enjoy your Wednesday !!
> View attachment 3233101


Happy Wednesday~


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038



I hope the H shawl will bring you warmth and makes you feel better.  So sorry to hear that you're sick !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920



Stylish as always.  Love the red/black combo.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> You come to US my friend! I will protect you[emoji3]
> Omg!! No darling PH you can't have her evie, sellier OR her couch [emoji23][emoji23]
> My wonderful friend how could I resist getting an evie after such enabling pics!!! Everything looks YUMMY!! [emoji7][emoji7]





PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha too bad. She is coming back soon. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Let HER decide[emoji12]


You both are always so funny! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038


Oh  no, please get well soon my dear! Really love your positive  attitude! Your actually look very  good with your new shawl  and Evie...  didn't look sick at all &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! You are too funny and sweet! Ok I will take any shade of grey ahem pink [emoji3][emoji3] Thank you for your kind words always my friend
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Hmmmm think again... Your multiple dozen packages versus my two packages? I want ALL the bags, the rodeos, Arm candies... If you have it I want it [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Rami as his queen please ORDER him to hand over all his H goodies. [emoji12][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back my TPF bestie[emoji8][emoji8] a very happy and amazing new year to you and your family my dear. How's the construction on the new house coming along? Thank you for your sweet comments always
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling! I am eagerly awaiting your gorgeous pictures now [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my TPF bestie! After seeing enabling pictures of the evie I finally caved in[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh!! Which color C do you have? My friend you have one of the best H bag collections here! Can't wait to see[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]




You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920



Perfection!  Love how the bag charm pics up the color in the bow.   Manolo and Hermes....best combo!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038




U look great with the evie. Drink more water and get well soon. [emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> 
> View attachment 3233047




Hi Loves. Beautiful K. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Be Hapi bracelet and Ceintures Et Liens at work today. Enjoy your Wednesday !!
> 
> View attachment 3233101




Love this combo. [emoji106]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.




Looking good. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Love the fur and green bag &#128525;&#128525;my favorite color &#129297;&#129297;



Thank you Bopmops! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Be Hapi bracelet and Ceintures Et Liens at work today. Enjoy your Wednesday !!
> 
> View attachment 3233101



Great together! 



atomic110 said:


> That's a lovely combo for the day! So pretty ~&#128521;
> 
> Loving it! Your green C is so  beautiful and it goes well with your outfit!&#128525;
> 
> Beautiful K25! And love your F charm too&#128522;
> 
> Happy Wednesday~



A thank you atomic! 



LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.



How lovely is this?!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Love the fur and green bag &#128525;&#128525;my favorite color &#129297;&#129297;



Thank you Bopmops! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Be Hapi bracelet and Ceintures Et Liens at work today. Enjoy your Wednesday !!
> 
> View attachment 3233101



Great together! 



atomic110 said:


> That's a lovely combo for the day! So pretty ~&#128521;
> 
> Loving it! Your green C is so  beautiful and it goes well with your outfit!&#128525;
> 
> Beautiful K25! And love your F charm too&#128522;
> 
> Happy Wednesday~



Thank you atomic! 



LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.



How lovely is this?!


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!



Gorgeous C!!!


----------



## periogirl28

H.C.LV. said:


> Gorgeous C!!!



Thank you!


----------



## weibandy

LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.



Love this so much!!  Wonderful color pair


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038



So sorry you do not feel well!! 

But you look good 

H can brighten even a tough day.  Take tea and stay warm.  Nice to see your new bag in action!


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920



This is killer!!  Love!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038




A perfect look as always[emoji169][emoji170][emoji169].  The Evelyn is a natural for you & I really love the color you chose [emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169]
Your CSGM is amazing!
I was looking forward to this reveal.
Hoping you feel better soon.&#127777;[emoji166]
Since we enable each other, I'm anticipating your next H purchase[emoji162]


----------



## PrestigeH

At the airport waiting to board. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> I thought they pretty horrible)) always look strange when DH takes picture of me , the turkey neck from last pic I s not most awful thing I can end up with [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Are you kidding? My beautiful friend you look like a beautiful swan in your pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> You look totally amazing ! Hope H goodies help you to survive through the day !



Thank you my darling! It definitely helped and put a smile on my face! Whenever I am sick I make it a point to wear nice things so that I have some positive things to focus on [emoji12]



chkpfbeliever said:


> I hope the H shawl will bring you warmth and makes you feel better.  So sorry to hear that you're sick !!



Thank you my dear! The crazy weather! So cold today! Was happy for the warmth of the shawl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> You both are always so funny!
> 
> 
> Oh  no, please get well soon my dear! Really love your positive  attitude! Your actually look very  good with your new shawl  and Evie...  didn't look sick at all [emoji38][emoji38]



My sweet sweet friend! Thank you so much! H can hide any illness [emoji23][emoji23]... It definitely made me feel better [emoji8]



LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.



Omg! Renovations are a nightmare for sure! Been and lived through two of them! BUT the end result is always worth the effort! Oooooh imagine the master closet by the end of the month my friend[emoji7][emoji7]... You look amazing!!! I love love love this CW of Arbre! And etoupe Lindy looks amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> U look great with the evie. Drink more water and get well soon. [emoji9][emoji9]



Awww! You are still awake my dear? Isn't it half night on your side? Oh well I am not complaining because I got good wishes from my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]



weibandy said:


> So sorry you do not feel well!!
> 
> 
> 
> But you look good
> 
> 
> 
> H can brighten even a tough day.  Take tea and stay warm.  Nice to see your new bag in action!




Thank you so much my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... H definitely put me in a brighter mood for sure [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> At the airport waiting to board. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3233331




Omg! Are you coming to US then to hand deliver all your H goodies including this amazing B? [emoji3][emoji3] Fabulous shot [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Are you coming to US then to hand deliver all your H goodies including this amazing B? [emoji3][emoji3] Fabulous shot [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Yes that's the reason why I am awake. I am hunting u down. Lol [emoji13][emoji14][emoji48]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> A perfect look as always[emoji169][emoji170][emoji169].  The Evelyn is a natural for you & I really love the color you chose [emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169]
> Your CSGM is amazing!
> I was looking forward to this reveal.
> Hoping you feel better soon.&#127777;[emoji166]
> Since we enable each other, I'm anticipating your next H purchase[emoji162]




Thank you my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8] I am so happy I chose gold too! Seems to go with every color outfit and God knows all my outfits are bright enough to require sunglasses [emoji23][emoji23]... So this is a perfect neutral to balance out my crazy colors[emoji6].... Ooooh since we have similar taste and we enable each other... Dare I think that we are both almost decided on our next purchase?[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes that's the reason why I am awake. I am hunting u down. Lol [emoji13][emoji14][emoji48]




Hahahaha! Omg! Coughing and laughing at the same time [emoji23][emoji23] you are good medicine for me my friend! Too funny!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8] I am so happy I chose gold too! Seems to go with every color outfit and God knows all my outfits are bright enough to require sunglasses [emoji23][emoji23]... So this is a perfect neutral to balance out my crazy colors[emoji6].... Ooooh since we have similar taste and we enable each other... Dare I think that we are both almost decided on our next purchase?[emoji12][emoji12]




I saw a woman this past Sunday with a red, phw B & Oran sandals. My mind started working in a different direction[emoji83][emoji56]&#129297;&#129297;&#129297;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I saw a woman this past Sunday with a red, phw B & Oran sandals. My mind started working in a different direction[emoji83][emoji56]&#129297;&#129297;&#129297;




All I am going to say is we really think ALIKE!!! Omg!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920



Pocketbook Pup,
You have great style! Seriously GORGEOUS!


----------



## EmileH

Bobmops said:


> Great combo ! Love Manolos -they are so comfy [emoji23]







atomic110 said:


> That's a lovely combo for the day! So pretty ~[emoji6]
> 
> Loving it! Your green C is so  beautiful and it goes well with your outfit![emoji7]
> 
> Beautiful K25! And love your F charm too[emoji4]
> 
> Happy Wednesday~







chkpfbeliever said:


> Stylish as always.  Love the red/black combo.







LaenaLovely said:


> Perfection!  Love how the bag charm pics up the color in the bow.   Manolo and Hermes....best combo!







weibandy said:


> This is killer!!  Love!







Ladybaga said:


> Pocketbook Pup,
> 
> You have great style! Seriously GORGEOUS!




Thank you everyone. You are too kind.


----------



## meridian

LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.


Love the colors in this scarf


----------



## Moirai

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_



Lovely pic! Love the color of Kelly against the matching wall. Thanks for sharing.



ldldb said:


> from last week...



Your B is a beauty! Great pic with the back drop.



atomic110 said:


> Late lunch with mini Evie and friends &#128521;



Great color of your Evie. You are making me hungry and thirsty!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> View attachment 3232920



Classy combo, PbP. I'm sure you look very chic with these. With a matching scarf too?



periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!



Looking gorgeous in this fabulous outfit!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038



Hope you're feeling better, eternal. You look beautiful with your shawl and gold Evie!



loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> View attachment 3233047



Gorgeous Kelly and ring, loves.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Be Hapi bracelet and Ceintures Et Liens at work today. Enjoy your Wednesday !!
> View attachment 3233101



Love the colors here! Have a great evening, chkpfbeliever.



LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.



Lovely coat, matching shawl and Lindy. Nice to see you back, Laena.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> At the airport waiting to board. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3233331





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Are you coming to US then to hand deliver all your H goodies including this amazing B? [emoji3][emoji3] Fabulous shot [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Yes that's the reason why I am awake. I am hunting u down. Lol [emoji13][emoji14][emoji48]



Haha! You guys crack me up! Have a great trip, PH. You are traveling in style.


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.


Both Lindy and shawl are so beautiful and matching !


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Great color of your Evie. You are making me hungry and thirsty!


Haha, join me for a feast ! Indeed the color make me happy too~&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> My sweet sweet friend! Thank you so much! H can hide any illness [emoji23][emoji23]... It definitely made me feel better [emoji8]


H is best medicine~ hope  you are feeling better now


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> At the airport waiting to board. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3233331


Bon Voyage my friend~ now I'm safe  to go home, lol... &#128521;&#128521;


PrestigeH said:


> Yes that's the reason why I am awake. I am hunting u down. Lol [emoji13][emoji14][emoji48]


&#128562;Watch  out*eternallove4bag*! Activate your home defense! Lol...


----------



## Kyokei

JE2824 said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Miss Argile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful as always my dear! Always put together with perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> I just love your shots, PrestigeH!!!! Makes me happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than Hermes and Champagne in my book.



Hermes and champagne is definitely a winning combination!


----------



## ceci

Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.

Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas! 

Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!


----------



## Princess D

My lunch date today!  I thought I couldn't carry b35 anymore as it seems big on me and is too heavy.  But after spending 2 years + in its box, miss BJ and I are best friends again!  We've been together everyday for over a month now!


----------



## weibandy

ceci said:


> Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.
> 
> Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas!
> 
> Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233614



Simply perfection!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Haha! You guys crack me up! Have a great trip, PH. You are traveling in style.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Bon Voyage my friend~ now I'm safe  to go home, lol... [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> [emoji44]Watch  out*eternallove4bag*! Activate your home defense! Lol...




Lol [emoji16] Thank you Atomic.


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.
> 
> Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas!
> 
> Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233614




Congrats Ceci. That's a nice charm and very nice bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

Princess D said:


> My lunch date today!  I thought I couldn't carry b35 anymore as it seems big on me and is too heavy.  But after spending 2 years + in its box, miss BJ and I are best friends again!  We've been together everyday for over a month now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233631




Nice Blue Princess D. Enjoy


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.
> 
> Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas!
> 
> Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233614



How lovely, perfect together!



Princess D said:


> My lunch date today!  I thought I couldn't carry b35 anymore as it seems big on me and is too heavy.  But after spending 2 years + in its box, miss BJ and I are best friends again!  We've been together everyday for over a month now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233631



Thank you for sharing, a well loved H colour!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> At the airport waiting to board. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3233331



Safe flight, best airport in the world!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> At the airport waiting to board. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3233331



Beautiful ! Have a nice flight &#128526;


----------



## loves

Princess D said:


> My lunch date today!  I thought I couldn't carry b35 anymore as it seems big on me and is too heavy.  But after spending 2 years + in its box, miss BJ and I are best friends again!  We've been together everyday for over a month now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233631


nice to start re-using a rested bag  i love bleu jean, always so pretty


ceci said:


> Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.
> 
> Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas!
> 
> Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233614



absolutely stunning kelly, it's glowing



PrestigeH said:


> At the airport waiting to board. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3233331


This is one gorgeous bag. Do all lounges look similar or is it somewhere I know?



LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.


love your csgm and of course the lindy, which was my very first H bag, etoupe too



chkpfbeliever said:


> Be Hapi bracelet and Ceintures Et Liens at work today. Enjoy your Wednesday !!
> 
> View attachment 3233101



perfect pair chkpfbeliever



Bobmops said:


> Wow! Love it &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;!
> Just remember I have similar ring somewhere &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


where? wear! 

And thank you heaps for the kind comments everyone


eternallove4bag said:


> So chic and beautiful dear loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





periogirl28 said:


> Sooo chic, simply perfect!





H.C.LV. said:


> Loves this is LOVE





atomic110 said:


> Beautiful K25! And love your F charm too&#55357;&#56842;





PrestigeH said:


> Hi Loves. Beautiful K. [emoji3]





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous Kelly and ring, loves.
> .


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> Be Hapi bracelet and Ceintures Et Liens at work today. Enjoy your Wednesday !!
> 
> View attachment 3233101



I'm feeling happy just looking at this picture! Beautiful colors!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038



But you look like a H princess! Get better soon!


----------



## ari

loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> 
> View attachment 3233047



Gorgeous Kelly!


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> nice to start re-using a rested bag  i love bleu jean, always so pretty
> 
> 
> absolutely stunning kelly, it's glowing
> 
> 
> This is one gorgeous bag. Do all lounges look similar or is it somewhere I know?
> 
> 
> love your csgm and of course the lindy, which was my very first H bag, etoupe too
> 
> 
> 
> perfect pair chkpfbeliever
> 
> 
> where? wear!
> 
> And thank you heaps for the kind comments everyone



Here they are ))) thanks for inspiration &#128525;&#128525;
It's -20 outside and sunshine &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Gorgeous Kelly!



thank you 



Bobmops said:


> Here they are ))) thanks for inspiration &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> It's -20 outside and sunshine &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


goodness, so darned pretty!! and always a pair when it comes to butterflies! xoxo


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Here they are ))) thanks for inspiration &#128525;&#128525;
> It's -20 outside and sunshine &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;



Swoon! 
-20C and sunny is the best combination for furs!


----------



## LaenaLovely

atomic110 said:


> Both Lindy and shawl are so beautiful and matching !







Moirai said:


> Hope you're feeling better, eternal. You look beautiful with your shawl and gold Evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Kelly and ring, loves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colors here! Have a great evening, chkpfbeliever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely coat, matching shawl and Lindy. Nice to see you back, Laena.







meridian said:


> Love the colors in this scarf







eternallove4bag said:


> Are you kidding? My beautiful friend you look like a beautiful swan in your pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling! It definitely helped and put a smile on my face! Whenever I am sick I make it a point to wear nice things so that I have some positive things to focus on [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear! The crazy weather! So cold today! Was happy for the warmth of the shawl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet sweet friend! Thank you so much! H can hide any illness [emoji23][emoji23]... It definitely made me feel better [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! Renovations are a nightmare for sure! Been and lived through two of them! BUT the end result is always worth the effort! Oooooh imagine the master closet by the end of the month my friend[emoji7][emoji7]... You look amazing!!! I love love love this CW of Arbre! And etoupe Lindy looks amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! You are still awake my dear? Isn't it half night on your side? Oh well I am not complaining because I got good wishes from my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... H definitely put me in a brighter mood for sure [emoji4]




Thank you all for all your sweet comments!  What a lovely welcome back to this forum . Happy happy new year!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Swoon!
> -20C and sunny is the best combination for furs!



Desided to go with biggest one &#128514;It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Desided to go with biggest one &#128514;It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
> The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that



Looks so lovely, warm and toasty! May I ask what fur it is please, I am not familiar with it.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Safe flight, best airport in the world!




Thank you Periogirl. Are u in the same country where I live? [emoji23][emoji3] If yes that will be great.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful ! Have a nice flight [emoji41]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

It's silver fox, dear


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> nice to start re-using a rested bag  i love bleu jean, always so pretty
> 
> 
> absolutely stunning kelly, it's glowing
> 
> 
> This is one gorgeous bag. Do all lounges look similar or is it somewhere I know?
> 
> 
> love your csgm and of course the lindy, which was my very first H bag, etoupe too
> 
> 
> 
> perfect pair chkpfbeliever
> 
> 
> where? wear!
> 
> And thank you heaps for the kind comments everyone




Errmmmmmm maybe. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299; Where do u live? Hee hee


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Here they are ))) thanks for inspiration [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> It's -20 outside and sunshine [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;




Nice pic. Love all your pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Desided to go with biggest one [emoji23]It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
> 
> The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that




This is so cool.


----------



## PrestigeH

New Lizzie KD Member from the airport with B. [emoji51]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> New Lizzie KD Member from the airport with B. [emoji51]
> View attachment 3233781



Wow , nice ......


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Nice pic. Love all your pics. Keep them coming.



Only for you my friend &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Last one for today , I promise )))


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> It's silver fox, dear



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Are u in the same country where I live? [emoji23][emoji3] If yes that will be great.



Not anymore but I used that airport and those lounges a lot! 



PrestigeH said:


> New Lizzie KD Member from the airport with B. [emoji51]
> View attachment 3233781



Lovely score!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Only for you my friend [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last one for today , I promise )))




U look great. U dress well. And ur surrounding is beautiful. Envy. Envy. I will be waiting for more posts from u when u can. Made me feel refresh looking at ur posts.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Not anymore but I used that airport and those lounges a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely score!




Thank you Periogirl. Love ur pink collection lately.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Here they are ))) thanks for inspiration &#128525;&#128525;
> It's -20 outside and sunshine &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;





Bobmops said:


> Desided to go with biggest one &#128514;It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
> The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that





Bobmops said:


> Only for you my friend &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Last one for today , I promise )))


The more  the merrier~ loving  it, can't  wait to see more  of your beautiful action photos


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> New Lizzie KD Member from the airport with B. [emoji51]
> View attachment 3233781


Beautiful score~ where  are you partying now? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful score~ where  are you partying now? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Somewhere near to u. No party. Me good boy. &#129299;&#129299;[emoji56][emoji56] In case u wanna know I got the Lizzie KD from the airport u and me live in. U should go check it out if you are still not back home yet(Hint!!!) [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Love ur pink collection lately.



Thank you so much, super sweet of you! I will share with you a picture of my sofa and chairs later hahaha!


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> The more  the merrier~ loving  it, can't  wait to see more  of your beautiful action photos



Thank you ! You are super sweet !


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> U look great. U dress well. And ur surrounding is beautiful. Envy. Envy. I will be waiting for more posts from u when u can. Made me feel refresh looking at ur posts.



Thank you do much ! Hope to see new action pics with Kelly bracelet &#128525;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Somewhere near to u. No party. Me good boy. &#129299;&#129299;[emoji56][emoji56] In case u wanna know I got the Lizzie KD from the airport u and me live in. U should go check it out if you are still not back home yet(Hint!!!) [emoji51][emoji51]


Oh no


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much, super sweet of you! I will share with you a picture of my sofa and chairs later hahaha!




Really??? [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14] Yeahhh. I will wait patiently. Actually if I recall correctly u have a petit H chair? Right? Sorry if I remember wrongly. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Oh no




No sweat and don't sweat. As a rodeo hunter, I am professional and do my job well. Never miss my mission. So please be reassured. &#129299;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Really??? [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14] Yeahhh. I will wait patiently. Actually if I recall correctly u have a petit H chair? Right? Sorry if I remember wrongly. [emoji16]



Yes I have a petit h stool. Only piece of H furniture I have so far. I was just joking about the sofa and chairs.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I have a petit h stool. Only piece of H furniture I have so far. I was just joking about the sofa and chairs.




Bingo. Ermmm what joke is that? Don't understand. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14] Ha ha I am kidding too, though I believe ur sofa will look great.


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Desided to go with biggest one &#128514;It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
> The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that





Bobmops said:


> Only for you my friend &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Last one for today , I promise )))



WOW! You look like a celebrity in these pictures.


----------



## loves

Bobmops said:


> Only for you my friend [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last one for today , I promise )))




Gorgeous!!


----------



## loves

PrestigeH said:


> Errmmmmmm maybe. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299; Where do u live? Hee hee




Ok read the replies, all I can say is pps. Too bad no discount for H


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> WOW! You look like a celebrity in these pictures.



Ahahaha&#128513;&#128513;&#128514;&#128514;you are so kind , my friend )


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!


It's such a beautiful green. Is it malachite? 


eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038


awww I hope you feel better soon. I have been sick from yesterday too...I guess the germs from all those flights got to me. You look fab.


loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> View attachment 3233047


I know what you mean. This is probably the fastest moving thread ever. Love your kelly 25. 


LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.


You are brave. Renovations are so frustrating...been thorough it. I can't wait to your master closet  Nice shot.


ceci said:


> Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.
> 
> Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas!
> 
> Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233614


 


Princess D said:


> My lunch date today!  I thought I couldn't carry b35 anymore as it seems big on me and is too heavy.  But after spending 2 years + in its box, miss BJ and I are best friends again!  We've been together everyday for over a month now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233631


awww beautiful shot.


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you dear Loves &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I have a petit h stool. Only piece of H furniture I have so far. I was just joking about the sofa and chairs.


Be careful my friend, PrestigeH is a sofa Hunter as well, lol..


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> No sweat and don't sweat. As a rodeo hunter, I am professional and do my job well. Never miss my mission. So please be reassured. &#129299;


Really curious how many rodeosss you have hunted  down so far? Can you show us again your rodeo family photo? Lol...


----------



## loves

Rami00 said:


> It's such a beautiful green. Is it malachite?
> 
> 
> 
> awww I hope you feel better soon. I have been sick from yesterday too...I guess the germs from all those flights got to me. You look fab.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. This is probably the fastest moving thread ever. Love your kelly 25.
> 
> 
> 
> You are brave. Renovations are so frustrating...been thorough it. I can't wait to your master closet  Nice shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww beautiful shot.




Thanks rami [emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> New Lizzie KD Member from the airport with B. [emoji51]
> View attachment 3233781


 
Happy New Year my friend! Beautiful shot as always


----------



## ari

Princess D said:


> My lunch date today!  I thought I couldn't carry b35 anymore as it seems big on me and is too heavy.  But after spending 2 years + in its box, miss BJ and I are best friends again!  We've been together everyday for over a month now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233631


Lovely B, please wear it!


Bobmops said:


> Here they are ))) thanks for inspiration &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> It's -20 outside and sunshine &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;


*Bobmops* fantastic!


Bobmops said:


> Desided to go with biggest one &#55357;&#56834;It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
> The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that


gorgeous fox! you wear it so well!



PrestigeH said:


> New Lizzie KD Member from the airport with B. [emoji51]
> View attachment 3233781


wow! so cool! hope you arrived safely !


Bobmops said:


> Only for you my friend &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
> Last one for today , I promise )))


You look exactly as a northern princess - beautiful picture!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Lovely B, please wear it!
> 
> *Bobmops* fantastic!
> 
> gorgeous fox! you wear it so well!
> 
> 
> wow! so cool! hope you arrived safely !
> 
> You look exactly as a northern princess - beautiful picture!



Ah, Ari &#128525;&#128525;so pleasant to hear it from you &#128148;&#128148;you are my inspiration every day &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> It's such a beautiful green. Is it malachite?
> 
> awww I hope you feel better soon. I have been sick from yesterday too...I guess the germs from all those flights got to me. You look fab.
> 
> I know what you mean. This is probably the fastest moving thread ever. Love your kelly 25.
> 
> You are brave. Renovations are so frustrating...been thorough it. I can't wait to your master closet  Nice shot.
> 
> 
> 
> awww beautiful shot.



Yes it is Malachyte. Thank you and do get well soon, looks like quite a few here have fallen ill lately!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Be careful my friend, PrestigeH is a sofa Hunter as well, lol..



Yes I know...


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I know...




I wouldn't mind seeing a petit h chair[emoji33][emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

Not sure if I shared this already...sorry guys I am medicated right now lol.

One of it's kind Hermes ever made according to SA at the Beverly Hills boutique. Priced generously at 80K (if I heard him right the second time)


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> A visit to the H store never goes empty handed[emoji6][emoji7]... Can these be counted as action shots too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231281
> View attachment 3231282


 
Woa! What did I miss?


----------



## periogirl28

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a petit h chair[emoji33][emoji6]




It's just a simple stool  I have never bought the larger pieces of H furniture. I was joking with PrestigeH as he really seems to notice the furniture in action shots. 
To keep it on topic, this is an old action pic, with a canvas petit h bag and card holder.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Not sure if I shared this already...sorry guys I am medicated right now lol.
> 
> One of it's kind Hermes ever made according to SA at the Beverly Hills boutique. Priced generously at 80K (if I heard him right the second time)




Woohoo! I call these pieces the 'Keys to the Croc Birkin Vault'!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

periogirl28 said:


> It's just a simple stool  I have never bought the larger pieces of H furniture. I was joking with PrestigeH as he really seems to notice the furniture in action shots.
> To keep it on topic, this is an old action pic, with a canvas petit h bag and card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233893




Amethyst chair! Drool worthy!![emoji7] thanks for the action picks, periogirl! You have lots of eclectic H from all metier. 



periogirl28 said:


> Woohoo! I call these pieces the 'Keys to the Croc Birkin Vault'!




Lol!!! Is it really? I've got a croc kelly in my wishlist!


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> I felt like I need a bit of color ! Snowing beautify in Sweden &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;
> Happy Tuesday &#128124;&#127995;


You look stunning.


Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_


Wow, fabulous picture. Looks like a magazine ad.


ldldb said:


> from last week...



Gorgeous ostrich bag. Love everything.


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Late lunch with mini Evie and friends &#128521;


Yummie!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> My shoe and bag combo for the day
> 
> View attachment 3232920


Love it. so perfect with the bag charm and the shoes together. 


periogirl28 said:


> Green for new beginnings!


Fabulous, love the bag and the coat.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! The charm is from etsy. Luxeleathercrafts.


Thank you for the information. I just ordered a few they are great looking.


----------



## ceci

weibandy said:


> Simply perfection!!






PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Ceci. That's a nice charm and very nice bag.






periogirl28 said:


> How lovely, perfect together!






loves said:


> absolutely stunning kelly, it's glowing



Thank you all~ [emoji5]&#65039;

Also Thank you Rami00! [emoji4]
I think I saw a chessboard set last time I visited Paris...actually almost 4 years ago when I was super lucky to score my box Kelly! 

Interesting I just realized months ago it's actually bicolor Toundra Box with Gris T Chèvre lining! Showed to my SA here who said it's first to see for a "non-SO" with bicolor in box leather! Possibly a special limited seasonal production 4-5 years ago! &#129303;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Am sick like a dog [emoji20][emoji20] but got to go to work so why not in style right? Happy Wednesday to all[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Evie, Balade SS2016 CSGM and clic H in action today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233037
> View attachment 3233038


You look beautiful! I hope that you feel better soon.


loves said:


> I feel so bad I'm not commenting on all pics, thread is moving at x-wing speed. 25 Kelly Epsom today
> 
> View attachment 3233047


Great picture. Your bag is adorable. It is hard to keep up with this thread.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Be Hapi bracelet and Ceintures Et Liens at work today. Enjoy your Wednesday !!
> 
> View attachment 3233101


Love it.


LaenaLovely said:


> You are so sweet to remember and to check in.  Ahhh...it is taking longer than expected (me partly to blame b/c I keep expanding the scope).  Right now gutting the kitchen and master bath and other fix its through out the house.  But TPF related, master closet will hopefully be done by the end of the month.   Quick pic below before I run out to grab a quick lunch to bring back to my office...Lindy in etoupe and arbre du vent CSGM.


Love the Lindy. Can't wait to see your closet.


PrestigeH said:


> At the airport waiting to board. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3233331


Fabulous as always.


----------



## megt10

ceci said:


> Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.
> 
> Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas!
> 
> Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233614


What a fantastic outfit. I am in love with that charm.


Princess D said:


> My lunch date today!  I thought I couldn't carry b35 anymore as it seems big on me and is too heavy.  But after spending 2 years + in its box, miss BJ and I are best friends again!  We've been together everyday for over a month now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233631


Love the bag. I am so glad that you are using her again.


Bobmops said:


> Here they are ))) thanks for inspiration &#128525;&#128525;
> It's -20 outside and sunshine &#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;



Fabulous. I can't even imagine -20 outside.


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> Desided to go with biggest one &#128514;It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
> The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that


Looks nice and warm. 


PrestigeH said:


> New Lizzie KD Member from the airport with B. [emoji51]
> View attachment 3233781


Have a safe flight. Love the Lizzie.


Bobmops said:


> Only for you my friend &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Last one for today , I promise )))



Stunning coat. Very glamourous.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Not sure if I shared this already...sorry guys I am medicated right now lol.
> 
> One of it's kind Hermes ever made according to SA at the Beverly Hills boutique. Priced generously at 80K (if I heard him right the second time)


Wow, something for the person that has everything. I live pretty close to the BH boutique but have never been as I always go to SCP. I think I need to make a stop there one of these days.


periogirl28 said:


> It's just a simple stool  I have never bought the larger pieces of H furniture. I was joking with PrestigeH as he really seems to notice the furniture in action shots.
> To keep it on topic, this is an old action pic, with a canvas petit h bag and card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233893



Love the stool.


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Looks nice and warm.
> 
> Have a safe flight. Love the Lizzie.
> 
> 
> Stunning coat. Very glamourous.



Thank you so much dear Meg !


----------



## MSO13

sitting in traffic selfie with Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM
tied in some crazy made up way so that my favorite part shows


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> sitting in traffic selfie with Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM
> tied in some crazy made up way so that my favorite part shows




That's a beautiful color way of the shawl, I'm your little sister today. Wearing my silk.


----------



## luckylove

MrsOwen3 said:


> sitting in traffic selfie with Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM
> tied in some crazy made up way so that my favorite part shows



So gorgeous on you!! why o why did I not buy this when I had the chance??


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful color way of the shawl, I'm your little sister today. Wearing my silk.
> 
> View attachment 3233968



Thank you! It's surprisingly neutral for such a vibrant and wild design. 



luckylove said:


> So gorgeous on you!! why o why did I not buy this when I had the chance??



Thank you!! If it makes you feel better I found it at a consignment shop, I didn't buy it new when it was released and I probably would have overlooked it as too busy for me had I been shopping H when it came out. I have no idea why someone would give this baby up, it does have two little areas of damage but you can't even see them when tied.


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> Ok read the replies, all I can say is pps. Too bad no discount for H




Thanks. I must be slow. Still confused but anyway it doesn't really matter where we are from. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Really curious how many rodeosss you have hunted  down so far? Can you show us again your rodeo family photo? Lol...




Rodeo? What's rodeo? I only have a radio. [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Happy New Year my friend! Beautiful shot as always




Happy New Year My Queen. Kombaya. [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Lovely B, please wear it!
> 
> *Bobmops* fantastic!
> 
> gorgeous fox! you wear it so well!
> 
> 
> wow! so cool! hope you arrived safely !
> 
> You look exactly as a northern princess - beautiful picture!




Thank you Ari. Yes I did arrived safely. Hope to have a good shopping trip. 'Chargeeeeeeeeee.......'[emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Not sure if I shared this already...sorry guys I am medicated right now lol.
> 
> One of it's kind Hermes ever made according to SA at the Beverly Hills boutique. Priced generously at 80K (if I heard him right the second time)




Nice pic. Yes they are expensive tell me about it. Even the tables and chairs as well. [emoji9]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> It's just a simple stool  I have never bought the larger pieces of H furniture. I was joking with PrestigeH as he really seems to notice the furniture in action shots.
> To keep it on topic, this is an old action pic, with a canvas petit h bag and card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233893




Nice and thank U for showing this tool. It is not a simple tool. [emoji12] Very innovative and there is a croc seat. Love everything here.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Looks nice and warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a safe flight. Love the Lizzie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning coat. Very glamourous.




Hi Megt. Thank you. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> sitting in traffic selfie with Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM
> tied in some crazy made up way so that my favorite part shows




Looking good. [emoji106]


----------



## PrestigeH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful color way of the shawl, I'm your little sister today. Wearing my silk.
> 
> View attachment 3233968




Another great pic. Love the scarf ring. [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

PrestigeH said:


> Another great pic. Love the scarf ring. [emoji3]




Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Hope you're feeling better, eternal. You look beautiful with your shawl and gold Evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Kelly and ring, loves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colors here! Have a great evening, chkpfbeliever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely coat, matching shawl and Lindy. Nice to see you back, Laena.



Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8] your kind words always perk me up 



atomic110 said:


> H is best medicine~ hope  you are feeling better now







atomic110 said:


> Bon Voyage my friend~ now I'm safe  to go home, lol... [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> [emoji44]Watch  out*eternallove4bag*! Activate your home defense! Lol...



Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8] I am getting there but the road is frustrating! But let's talk about more enjoyable things like strategizing to get darling PH's goodies while he is away from home [emoji12][emoji12]



ari said:


> But you look like a H princess! Get better soon!



Thank you so much dear ari  u made my day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> It's such a beautiful green. Is it malachite?
> 
> 
> 
> awww I hope you feel better soon. I have been sick from yesterday too...I guess the germs from all those flights got to me. You look fab.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. This is probably the fastest moving thread ever. Love your kelly 25.
> 
> 
> 
> You are brave. Renovations are so frustrating...been thorough it. I can't wait to your master closet  Nice shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww beautiful shot.



Thank you so much Rami! Hope you feel better too  isn't it so irritating to get sick and not be able to do normal things[emoji35][emoji35] tomorrow I am conducting a three hour workshop and have around a few hundred people!!! Greatest fear that they won't hear my talk they will just hear my cough for 3 hours [emoji40][emoji30][emoji30]



megt10 said:


> You look beautiful! I hope that you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture. Your bag is adorable. It is hard to keep up with this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Lindy. Can't wait to see your closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous as always.




Thank you so much dear meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Here they are ))) thanks for inspiration [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> It's -20 outside and sunshine [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;







Bobmops said:


> Desided to go with biggest one [emoji23]It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
> 
> The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that







Bobmops said:


> Only for you my friend [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Last one for today , I promise )))



Omg! Girl you are SLAYING me with your gorgeous pics! You look like a snow princess straight out of a fairy tale or movies!!! Keep on posting my stunning friend! You are GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 



PrestigeH said:


> New Lizzie KD Member from the airport with B. [emoji51]
> View attachment 3233781



STUNNING! Wow! What amazing luck you have my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; gorgeous personified my dear! 



PrestigeH said:


> Really??? [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14] Yeahhh. I will wait patiently. Actually if I recall correctly u have a petit H chair? Right? Sorry if I remember wrongly. [emoji16]



Omg! U go after ALL furniture too now? 



PrestigeH said:


> No sweat and don't sweat. As a rodeo hunter, I am professional and do my job well. Never miss my mission. So please be reassured. &#129299;



Hahaha!!! You are priceless[emoji3][emoji3]



Rami00 said:


> Not sure if I shared this already...sorry guys I am medicated right now lol.
> 
> One of it's kind Hermes ever made according to SA at the Beverly Hills boutique. Priced generously at 80K (if I heard him right the second time)



 but not sure with the price tag or at this stunning beauty[emoji33][emoji33]



Rami00 said:


> Woa! What did I miss?



My gold evie and a shawl [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> It's just a simple stool  I have never bought the larger pieces of H furniture. I was joking with PrestigeH as he really seems to notice the furniture in action shots.
> To keep it on topic, this is an old action pic, with a canvas petit h bag and card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233893




OMG!!! I just died looking at this exquisite stool! My beautiful friend HIDE it before dear PH takes the next flight to your home [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Girl you are SLAYING me with your gorgeous pics! You look like a snow princess straight out of a fairy tale or movies!!! Keep on posting my stunning friend! You are GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING! Wow! What amazing luck you have my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; gorgeous personified my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! U go after ALL furniture too now?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! You are priceless[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> but not sure with the price tag or at this stunning beauty[emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> My gold evie and a shawl [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I just died looking at this exquisite stool! My beautiful friend HIDE it before dear PH takes the next flight to your home [emoji23][emoji23]




Hi Eternallove. Drink more water. Cough can be quite irritating for me. Hope you get well soon. Yes and stop plotting on the rodeos. [emoji12][emoji14][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ceci said:


> Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.
> 
> Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas!
> 
> Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233614



Happy new year ceci! Love your bicolor charm and K[emoji7]



Princess D said:


> My lunch date today!  I thought I couldn't carry b35 anymore as it seems big on me and is too heavy.  But after spending 2 years + in its box, miss BJ and I are best friends again!  We've been together everyday for over a month now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233631



So happy you took this beauty out! She is beautiful!



MrsOwen3 said:


> sitting in traffic selfie with Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM
> tied in some crazy made up way so that my favorite part shows



AMAZING!! I missed out on the CSGM but feel like I have been given a second chance with this amazing design with the 140 silk[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you look beautiful!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful color way of the shawl, I'm your little sister today. Wearing my silk.
> 
> View attachment 3233968




Aah! Another gorgeous ex libris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Eternallove. Drink more water. Cough can be quite irritating for me. Hope you get well soon. Yes and stop plotting on the rodeos. [emoji12][emoji14][emoji13]




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you are a sweetheart! And yes taking your advice regarding water [emoji3][emoji3].. And NO NOT taking your advice regarding the RODEOS [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> sitting in traffic selfie with Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM
> tied in some crazy made up way so that my favorite part shows





Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful color way of the shawl, I'm your little sister today. Wearing my silk.
> 
> View attachment 3233968



MrsO and PbP, both of you bring such style and class to Ex Libris! Love the different ways you're wearing it.


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Not sure if I shared this already...sorry guys I am medicated right now lol.
> One of it's kind Hermes ever made according to SA at the Beverly Hills boutique. Priced generously at 80K (if I heard him right the second time)



That's so cool! And just a little out of my price range, lol.



periogirl28 said:


> It's just a simple stool  I have never bought the larger pieces of H furniture. I was joking with PrestigeH as he really seems to notice the furniture in action shots.
> To keep it on topic, this is an old action pic, with a canvas petit h bag and card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233893



This is the most beautiful stool I've ever seen!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Desided to go with biggest one &#128514;It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
> The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that





Bobmops said:


> Only for you my friend &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Last one for today , I promise )))



You are gorgeous, Bobmops! Your furs are lovely, and so is your hair color.


----------



## Kyokei

My Kelly and H Comme Hermes


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> New Lizzie KD Member from the airport with B. [emoji51]
> View attachment 3233781



Love both! Which airport are you at? I need these


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes




Nice[emoji175][emoji175][emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes



Congrats, Kyokei!!! You look fabulous with your beautiful Kelly! I knew this bag was meant for you!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Girl you are SLAYING me with your gorgeous pics! You look like a snow princess straight out of a fairy tale or movies!!! Keep on posting my stunning friend! You are GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING! Wow! What amazing luck you have my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; gorgeous personified my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! U go after ALL furniture too now?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! You are priceless[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> but not sure with the price tag or at this stunning beauty[emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> My gold evie and a shawl [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I just died looking at this exquisite stool! My beautiful friend HIDE it before dear PH takes the next flight to your home [emoji23][emoji23]




You have a great fan club[emoji7][emoji4][emoji41]
Me included [emoji178]
I'm going to shower
Then look again
I can't keep up with all these wonderful  posts!
Please keep enabling [emoji6]


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Congrats, Kyokei!!! You look fabulous with your beautiful Kelly! I knew this bag was meant for you!



Moirai, thank you so much!! As soon as I put her on, I had that same feeling... like she was a bag meant for me.


----------



## atomic110

MrsOwen3 said:


> sitting in traffic selfie with Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM
> tied in some crazy made up way so that my favorite part shows





Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful color way of the shawl, I'm your little sister today. Wearing my silk.
> 
> View attachment 3233968


These scarves are stunning and you all are such enabler... I'm going after it&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> It's just a simple stool  I have never bought the larger pieces of H furniture. I was joking with PrestigeH as he really seems to notice the furniture in action shots.
> To keep it on topic, this is an old action pic, with a canvas petit h bag and card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233893


Beautiful piece  of stool, less is more~


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Rodeo? What's rodeo? I only have a radio. [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


Don't pretend.. lol...


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8] I am getting there but the road is frustrating! But let's talk about more enjoyable things like strategizing to get darling PH's goodies while he is away from home [emoji12][emoji12]&#65039;


Hope you are getting better &#128522; Sure! Game onzzz...


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes


Very nice!


----------



## atomic110

TGIF my friends&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
Simple hair bandeau with Twilly Bandana~ 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> TGIF my friends[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Simple hair bandeau with Twilly Bandana~
> Thanks for letting me share




Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## chitzabelle

Here is my new CDC in action. 




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Princess D

Carrying a lighter weight b30 in swift for Friday


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful color way of the shawl, I'm your little sister today. Wearing my silk.
> 
> View attachment 3233968



Beautiful Pocketbook!
Love the collar))
Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes



So very cool!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. Yes I did arrived safely. Hope to have a good shopping trip. 'Chargeeeeeeeeee.......'[emoji3]



Oh, please do tell!


----------



## loves

MrsOwen3 said:


> sitting in traffic selfie with Ex Libris en Kimonos CSGM
> tied in some crazy made up way so that my favorite part shows





Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful color way of the shawl, I'm your little sister today. Wearing my silk.
> 
> View attachment 3233968


ladies you look beautiful in them. I absolutely love this design, my csgm is permanently residing in my mother's wardrobe so sigh, I'll get another one if I ever come across it again



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes



very stylish kyokei, i like your style



chitzabelle said:


> Here is my new CDC in action.
> 
> View attachment 3234592
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



fantastic picture! love it!



atomic110 said:


> TGIF my friends&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;
> Simple hair bandeau with Twilly Bandana~
> Thanks for letting me share



so cute! 



Princess D said:


> Carrying a lighter weight b30 in swift for Friday
> 
> View attachment 3234599



simple all black is my cup of tea  



ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> Love the collar))
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)



looking great as usual ari, i love the detailing on the boots too

To* PrestigeH* , yup doesn't matter, it's just geography


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> Love the collar))
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)



love the alaia..



atomic110 said:


> TGIF my friends&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Simple hair bandeau with Twilly Bandana~
> Thanks for letting me share



too adorable!



chitzabelle said:


> Here is my new CDC in action.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



edgy.. congrats!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> Love the collar))
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)



Love your dress Ari &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Princess D said:


> Carrying a lighter weight b30 in swift for Friday
> 
> View attachment 3234599



Ahhhh, classic &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes



So cool! Love your shoes &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> You are gorgeous, Bobmops! Your furs are lovely, and so is your hair color.



Thank you my generous friend ! Had some thoughts about hair color lately &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> TGIF my friends&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Simple hair bandeau with Twilly Bandana~
> Thanks for letting me share



Such a sweet look &#128124;&#127995;&#128124;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

chitzabelle said:


> Here is my new CDC in action.
> 
> View attachment 3234592
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Looks very rock n rollish &#128526;&#128526;
Love the nude pumps &#128148;


----------



## l.ch.

ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> Love the collar))
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)



Beautiful, ari!


----------



## l.ch.

Oh, I can't keep up with you guys! But, I would like to thank you all for all the beautiful pictures. They keep me such a great company after work, when I am really tired... 
I would also like to thank you all for making me feeling welcome here, even if I have only two Hérmes scarves to show and will probably never be able to afford a bag &#128516;


----------



## l.ch.

So, please allow me to share (again ) my gavroche


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> Love the collar))
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)



Beautiful outfit, love that dress! 



l.ch. said:


> So, please allow me to share (again ) my gavroche



Thank you fit brightening up my morning! 



Princess D said:


> Carrying a lighter weight b30 in swift for Friday
> 
> View attachment 3234599



Love Swift!


----------



## periogirl28

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes



Really love your edgy style! 




atomic110 said:


> Beautiful piece  of stool, less is more~



Er thanks! 



atomic110 said:


> TGIF my friends&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Simple hair bandeau with Twilly Bandana~
> Thanks for letting me share



Love! Looks great and so cheerful!


----------



## Princess D

loves said:


> ladies you look beautiful in them. I absolutely love this design, my csgm is permanently residing in my mother's wardrobe so sigh, I'll get another one if I ever come across it again
> 
> 
> 
> very stylish kyokei, i like your style
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic picture! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> simple all black is my cup of tea
> 
> 
> 
> looking great as usual ari, i love the detailing on the boots too
> 
> To* PrestigeH* , yup doesn't matter, it's just geography







Bobmops said:


> Ahhhh, classic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful outfit, love that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you fit brightening up my morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Swift!




Thanks!  Haven't used this beauty for sometime and since I'm wearing black and white (as usual) today, decided to take her out.  I'm actually wearing black/white tyger tyger scarf as well


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Girl you are SLAYING me with your gorgeous pics! You look like a snow princess straight out of a fairy tale or movies!!! Keep on posting my stunning friend! You are GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING! Wow! What amazing luck you have my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; gorgeous personified my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! U go after ALL furniture too now?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! You are priceless[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> but not sure with the price tag or at this stunning beauty[emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> My gold evie and a shawl [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I just died looking at this exquisite stool! My beautiful friend HIDE it before dear PH takes the next flight to your home [emoji23][emoji23]



Ok now I have to go hide everything. Including furniture. 



PrestigeH said:


> Nice and thank U for showing this tool. It is not a simple tool. [emoji12] Very innovative and there is a croc seat. Love everything here.



Thank you! 



Moirai said:


> That's so cool! And just a little out of my price range, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most beautiful stool I've ever seen!



H makes beautiful things simple and simple things beautiful. What can I say?


----------



## Bobmops

Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
He is assisting me at office today &#128514;


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> 
> He is assisting me at office today [emoji23]




How darling! He looks super cosy!


----------



## Princess D

Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> 
> He is assisting me at office today [emoji23]




Sooooooooo cute!!!! I wish I could bring my furry babies to work as well.  Lucky you!!


----------



## periogirl28

Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies. 
TGIF everyone!


----------



## Bobmops

Princess D said:


> Sooooooooo cute!!!! I wish I could bring my furry babies to work as well.  Lucky you!!



Thank you ! That's one of pluses of being your own boss &#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies.
> TGIF everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3234712



Great horses !! Louis sends &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes




Kyokei. Congrats. Ur new bag looks great on u. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love both! Which airport are you at? I need these




I just pvt u. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> TGIF my friends[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Simple hair bandeau with Twilly Bandana~
> Thanks for letting me share




Ok u r one beautiful lady.


----------



## PrestigeH

chitzabelle said:


> Here is my new CDC in action.
> 
> View attachment 3234592
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congrats it looks great on u.


----------



## PrestigeH

Princess D said:


> Carrying a lighter weight b30 in swift for Friday
> 
> View attachment 3234599




That's a beautiful bag


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> 
> Love the collar))
> 
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)




One word. Very Shapey. Ok maybe two words. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

l.ch. said:


> So, please allow me to share (again ) my gavroche




Very sweet and elegant.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> 
> He is assisting me at office today [emoji23]




Hope u have more business with Louis. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies.
> TGIF everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3234712




U have two I don't have. Where are u now please? [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> Love the collar))
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)


Another scarf~ making me very itchy.. shall I visit H store later to check out new scarf again? Lol... 




Princess D said:


> Carrying a lighter weight b30 in swift for Friday
> 
> View attachment 3234599


I love Swift too... so light  and soft, yummy 




Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> He is assisting me at office today &#128514;


Louis is looking so smart !




periogirl28 said:


> Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies.
> TGIF everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3234712


All PM size? Oh my... I need more baby rodeosss...


----------



## PrestigeH

Tiring day. Everywhere I go they all say NO NO NO. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Last stop and I found this. Ok am satisfied (maybe for now) [emoji12]. Clemence with Nubuck.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes




And gorgeous shoes! You look great.


----------



## atomic110

l.ch. said:


> Oh, I can't keep up with you guys! But, I would like to thank you all for all the beautiful pictures. They keep me such a great company after work, when I am really tired...
> I would also like to thank you all for making me feeling welcome here, even if I have only two Hérmes scarves to show and will probably never be able to afford a bag &#128516;





l.ch. said:


> So, please allow me to share (again ) my gavroche


I know what you mean and don't worries, we all love H and any kind  of sharing is more  than welcome.. you will eventually afford more and more H goodies... have faith and stay positive&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Tiring day. Everywhere I go they all say NO NO NO. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Last stop and I found this. Ok am satisfied (maybe for now) [emoji12]. Clemence with Nubuck.
> View attachment 3234713


What a great score! I was actually thinking of trying it when I saw it in one of the H store but too bad it is only for window display. Let me  know if it is spacious and comfortable to use or not &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> What a great score! I was actually thinking of trying it when I saw it in one of the H store but too bad it is only for window display. Let me  know if it is spacious and comfortable to use or not [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




I think it is spacious for me. Because jige can only store my wallet and then it is almost full. Quite silly for me to use a clutch to store just a wallet for me. There is a zip compartment inside. Just my opinion. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Tiring day. Everywhere I go they all say NO NO NO. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Last stop and I found this. Ok am satisfied (maybe for now) [emoji12]. Clemence with Nubuck.
> View attachment 3234713




I bet you will carry this with great style! Congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I bet you will carry this with great style! Congrats!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I think it is spacious for me. Because jige can only store my wallet and then it is almost full. Quite silly for me to use a clutch to store just a wallet for me. There is a zip compartment inside. Just my opinion. [emoji3]


Good to know, so how much is it now?
Haha, Is it because you have a big wallet that carry all your gold coins? Do  you need my help? &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Kyokei

Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> He is assisting me at office today &#128514;



Love everything about this picture!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Great horses !! Louis sends [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thanks! 



PrestigeH said:


> U have two I don't have. Where are u now please? [emoji12]




Taking atomic's advice and galloping away as fast as I can! [emoji237][emoji237][emoji237]



atomic110 said:


> Another scarf~ making me very itchy.. shall I visit H store later to check out new scarf again? Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> I love Swift too... so light  and soft, yummy
> 
> 
> 
> Louis is looking so smart !
> 
> 
> 
> All PM size? Oh my... I need more baby rodeosss...




These are my PMs yes. [emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> Love the collar))
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)



You look great!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Good to know, so how much is it now?
> Haha, Is it because you have a big wallet that carry all your gold coins? Do  you need my help? [emoji38][emoji38]




I just pvt u the price. Yes I need ur help. My worry is after I put my wallet in the jige, I have no more place to store ur rodeo and also Periogirl's rodeos. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking atomic's advice and galloping away as fast as I can! [emoji237][emoji237][emoji237]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my PMs yes. [emoji16]




Ha ha come on we are friends. Ok peace. [emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## loves

PrestigeH said:


> Tiring day. Everywhere I go they all say NO NO NO. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Last stop and I found this. Ok am satisfied (maybe for now) [emoji12]. Clemence with Nubuck.
> View attachment 3234713



you have the best taste, congrats on the new toy



periogirl28 said:


> Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies.
> TGIF everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3234712



love them, so sweet 



Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> He is assisting me at office today &#55357;&#56834;


awww he's precious!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And gorgeous shoes! You look great.



Thank you! I'm happy to report that I've broken them in and can walk my normal ridiculous lengths in them now.



PrestigeH said:


> Kyokei. Congrats. Ur new bag looks great on u. [emoji3]



Thank you, PrestigeH!



periogirl28 said:


> Really love your edgy style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Love! Looks great and so cheerful!



Thank you! 



Bobmops said:


> So cool! Love your shoes &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;



Thanks! I just got them pretty recently and luckily it has been warm enough to wear them most days here. (And even when it isn't, I've been wearing them anyway...)



loves said:


> ladies you look beautiful in them. I absolutely love this design, my csgm is permanently residing in my mother's wardrobe so sigh, I'll get another one if I ever come across it again
> 
> 
> 
> very stylish kyokei, i like your style
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic picture! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> simple all black is my cup of tea
> 
> 
> 
> looking great as usual ari, i love the detailing on the boots too
> 
> To* PrestigeH* , yup doesn't matter, it's just geography



Thank you very much!



ari said:


> So very cool!



Thanks!


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> you have the best taste, congrats on the new toy
> 
> 
> 
> love them, so sweet
> 
> 
> awww he's precious!




Thank you Loves for the kind words. I pick up all the good taste from everyone here.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha come on we are friends. Ok peace. [emoji9][emoji9]




Don't worry, peace! Your stable is so large it actually needs to go in the H reference forum. So that ppl can use it to check the colours. I mean it sincerely. Have a fruitful shopping trip!


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Tiring day. Everywhere I go they all say NO NO NO. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Last stop and I found this. Ok am satisfied (maybe for now) [emoji12]. Clemence with Nubuck.
> View attachment 3234713



Beautiful color!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Beautiful color!




Thank you Kyokei. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Don't worry, peace! Your stable is so large it actually needs to go in the H reference forum. So that ppl can use it to check the colours. I mean it sincerely. Have a fruitful shopping trip!




Thank you Periogirl. To make the collection complete, needs to have urs and Atomic. Seriously. [emoji12]


----------



## Kyokei

l.ch. said:


> Oh, I can't keep up with you guys! But, I would like to thank you all for all the beautiful pictures. They keep me such a great company after work, when I am really tired...
> I would also like to thank you all for making me feeling welcome here, even if I have only two Hérmes scarves to show and will probably never be able to afford a bag &#55357;&#56836;



The Hermes subforum is very welcoming and great and I know I myself would love to see pictures of your scarves. I remember when I only had one and I would share the same scarf over and over on here. The best thing about H scarves is that you can tie them in many different ways and they can look very, very different. I recommend you checking out the scarf of the day thread if you haven't already.


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks!
> Taking atomic's advice and galloping away as fast as I can! [emoji237][emoji237][emoji237]
> These are my PMs yes. [emoji16]


Smart move... remember he is the rodeo Hunter &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. To make the collection complete, needs to have urs and Atomic. Seriously. [emoji12]




I know you won't want mine, you only collect GMs. [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> The Hermes subforum is very welcoming and great and I know I myself would love to see pictures of your scarves. I remember when I only had one and I would share the same scarf over and over on here. The best thing about H scarves is that you can tie them in many different ways and they can look very, very different. I recommend you checking out the scarf of the day thread if you haven't already.




+1 Yes I.ch. please post when u can. I love to see ur posts. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I know you won't want mine, you only collect GMs. [emoji8]




When one is desperate like me, pm, mm and gm and even NO m I want ALL. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dooneybaby

Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> He is assisting me at office today &#128514;


Such a pampered pug!


----------



## atomic110

chitzabelle said:


> Here is my new CDC in action.
> 
> View attachment 3234592
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Nice CDC.. maybe I need a silver one too.. haha


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> Looks fantastic on you!





loves said:


> so cute!





chincac said:


> too adorable!





Bobmops said:


> Such a sweet look &#128124;&#127995;&#128124;&#127995;





periogirl28 said:


> Love! Looks great and so cheerful!





PrestigeH said:


> Ok u r one beautiful lady.


Thank  you all for sweet words


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I just pvt u the price. Yes I need ur help. My worry is after I put my wallet in the jige, I have no more place to store ur rodeo and also Periogirl's rodeos. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


Hand me all your Bsss first then I can help you &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## l.ch.

Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> He is assisting me at office today &#128514;



I could squish him! Soo cute! Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to bring my dog to the ifgice


----------



## l.ch.

Office...


----------



## Bobmops

l.ch. said:


> I could squish him! Soo cute! Unfortunately, I'm not allowed to bring my dog to the ifgice



Thats boring... I don't see how dogs can interfere working process ...


----------



## Bobmops

dooneybaby said:


> Such a pampered pug!



We trying to make him maximum happy and healthy dog !


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> you have the best taste, congrats on the new toy
> 
> 
> 
> love them, so sweet
> 
> 
> awww he's precious!



Thank you dear !


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hope u have more business with Louis. [emoji12]



Thank you dear PH ! You got great H items&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> Love everything about this picture!



Thank you dear Kyokei!


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> love the alaia..
> 
> 
> 
> too adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> edgy.. congrats!


Thank You *chincac*


Bobmops said:


> Love your dress Ari &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thank you Bobmops


l.ch. said:


> Beautiful, ari!


*l.ch* Thank you !


l.ch. said:


> So, please allow me to share (again ) my gavroche


This is so adorable! beautiful flower!


periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful outfit, love that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you fit brightening up my morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Love Swift!


*periogirl* thank you!


Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> He is assisting me at office today &#128514;


 so cute!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies.
> TGIF everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3234712


so cute!!!!!!



PrestigeH said:


> One word. Very Shapey. Ok maybe two words. [emoji3]


thank you *PrestigeH*


atomic110 said:


> Another scarf~ making me very itchy.. shall I visit H store later to check out new scarf again? Lol...
> 
> 
> 
> I love Swift too... so light  and soft, yummy
> 
> 
> 
> Louis is looking so smart !
> 
> 
> 
> All PM size? Oh my... I need more baby rodeosss...


atomic, Thank you!


PrestigeH said:


> Tiring day. Everywhere I go they all say NO NO NO. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Last stop and I found this. Ok am satisfied (maybe for now) [emoji12]. Clemence with Nubuck.
> View attachment 3234713


*PrestigeH*, you have great taste! love it!



Kyokei said:


> You look great!


*Kyokei*, thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ceci said:


> Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.
> 
> Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas!
> 
> Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233614




OMG ceci, how gorgeous is this???? Right when I'm in the middle of a huge color kick you slay me with this stunning neutral!!!! What color is it? Looks like bronze! Alezan?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bobmops said:


> Desided to go with biggest one [emoji23]It's not every year so cold weather  after all ))
> 
> The coat been hanging too long time ,can see it now .. It need some time to stretch .. Sorry for that




Gorgeous - as usual!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> so cute!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *PrestigeH*
> 
> 
> 
> atomic, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> *PrestigeH*, you have great taste! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kyokei*, thank you!




Thank you Ari. [emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes




Kyokei love your style again! We might have to follow you on IG if you have an account! (I do mean "we", I manage DS1's account - much to the confusion of some of my TPF friends!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3234499
> 
> 
> My Kelly and H Comme Hermes



Wow! Look at you my dear! This K was MEANT for you!!! You look amazing! Those shoes are TDF as is your coat! Big fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> You have a great fan club[emoji7][emoji4][emoji41]
> Me included [emoji178]
> I'm going to shower
> Then look again
> I can't keep up with all these wonderful  posts!
> Please keep enabling [emoji6]



You are such a morale booster my beautiful friend! Thank you! I am humbled 



atomic110 said:


> Hope you are getting better [emoji4] Sure! Game onzzz...



Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8] much better! Thank u for asking [emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> TGIF my friends[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Simple hair bandeau with Twilly Bandana~
> Thanks for letting me share



My darling friend you look so ADORABLE and CUTE!!!  I need to do this with my twilly now! Unfortunately I have such straight hair that nothing stays on my hair [emoji16][emoji16] 



ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> 
> Love the collar))
> 
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)



You look GORGEOUS ari[emoji7][emoji7] that dress! Always so beautifully put together[emoji173]&#65039; 



Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> 
> He is assisting me at office today [emoji23]



I died looking at this picture! Louis looks ADORABLE and soooooo cozy!!! Oooooh I want to cuddle him and give him huge hugs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies.
> TGIF everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3234712



OMG!!! Do I have to come after your stable too now my sweet friend [emoji23][emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Tiring day. Everywhere I go they all say NO NO NO. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Last stop and I found this. Ok am satisfied (maybe for now) [emoji12]. Clemence with Nubuck.
> View attachment 3234713




How can anyone ever say No to you my friend! C'mon work the magic you do on your SA who keeps offering you rodeos and fabulous bags [emoji3][emoji3]... I really LOVE what you got! It's really elegant and classy and like functional too!! Great job my dear [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010




My dear, this is absolutely chic and elegant! You keep raising the bar! Perfection. I mean it in earnest.


----------



## tea4two

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010




Oooooooh you are elegance personified dear eternalove4bag; perfect OOTD!


----------



## ceci

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy new year ceci! Love your bicolor charm and K[emoji7]







eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010




Thank you eternallove4bag! You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> My dear, this is absolutely chic and elegant! You keep raising the bar! Perfection. I mean it in earnest.



My darling friend you have me grinning from ear to ear with your sweet comment! Thank you  :HUGS:



tea4two said:


> Oooooooh you are elegance personified dear eternalove4bag; perfect OOTD!



Thank you my dear for being so sweet [emoji8][emoji8]



ceci said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag! You look absolutely gorgeous!




Thank you so much dear ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010



Looking great my friend !&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;kisses from Louis )
He loves to be cozy &#128148;One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010



Chic, elegant, professional, beautiful... you look awesome!  May I know what shawl is that?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend ![emoji7][emoji7][emoji8]kisses from Louis )
> 
> He loves to be cozy [emoji174]One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))




Thank you my beautiful friend  Omg! He is the cutest ever [emoji8][emoji8] I think I am totally in love with him[emoji7]


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies.
> TGIF everyone!



Sooooo cute.  I love them.  Happy Friday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Chic, elegant, professional, beautiful... you look awesome!  May I know what shawl is that?




Aww! Now I can't stop smiling [emoji3][emoji3] there goes all my professionalism hehehe[emoji3]... The scarf is Chanel my dear Love_Couture. Got this 3 and a half years back and believe it or not wearing it for the first time today!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010



This is so polished!  Which scarf are you wearing?  You look great.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> This is so polished!  Which scarf are you wearing?  You look great.




Thank you so much dear weibandy [emoji8][emoji8] its Chanel [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010



Wow! Stunning and chic! You go, girl! Knock 'em dead!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;kisses from Louis )
> He loves to be cozy &#128148;One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))





Bobmops said:


> Louis appreciate warms and coziness of H shawls .
> He is assisting me at office today &#128514;



He is so adorable and obviously well loved!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Tiring day. Everywhere I go they all say NO NO NO. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Last stop and I found this. Ok am satisfied (maybe for now) [emoji12]. Clemence with Nubuck.
> View attachment 3234713





PrestigeH said:


> I just pvt u. [emoji3]



Got it and thank you, PH. Your beautiful city is on my list of places to visit one day. Maybe you can leave some unwanted H in airport storage locker until I get there 

Can't believe they can say no to you! But that is a lovely piece. First time seeing it. Lovely view too.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies.
> TGIF everyone!
> View attachment 3234712



So pretty! Great collection.



Princess D said:


> Carrying a lighter weight b30 in swift for Friday
> View attachment 3234599



Lovely and classic look!



ari said:


> Beautiful Pocketbook!
> Love the collar))
> Let me join the silk club today ( sorry for the foggy picture)



Gorgeous dress and figure! Love it with the scarf.



l.ch. said:


> Oh, I can't keep up with you guys! But, I would like to thank you all for all the beautiful pictures. They keep me such a great company after work, when I am really tired...
> I would also like to thank you all for making me feeling welcome here, even if I have only two Hérmes scarves to show and will probably never be able to afford a bag &#128516;





l.ch. said:


> So, please allow me to share (again ) my gavroche



Love the color and knot. Please continue to share. It doesn't matter how many or what you have. We all love H in action.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> TGIF my friends&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Simple hair bandeau with Twilly Bandana~
> Thanks for letting me share



You are so cute and pretty! Great idea.



chitzabelle said:


> Here is my new CDC in action.
> View attachment 3234592
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful pic and classy look.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010


Looking good my dear! So confident&#128522;


eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8] much better! Thank u for asking [emoji173]&#65039;
> My darling friend you look so ADORABLE and CUTE!!!  I need to do this with my twilly now! Unfortunately I have such straight hair that nothing stays on my hair [emoji16][emoji16]


Haha, indeed I'm trying to act cute and look young &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;kisses from Louis )
> He loves to be cozy &#128148;One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))


Oh... I wanna hug Louis... he is so adorable


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> You are so cute and pretty! Great idea.


Thank  you Moirai! I just copy some young girls look and try to make myself feel pretty, haha&#128521;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> He is so adorable and obviously well loved!



Thank you dear &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Oh... I wanna hug Louis... he is so adorable



He is extremely huggable , thank you dear &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## AvrilShower

Strut said:


> In the Miami Design District, a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> _instagram.com/jaystrut_




Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend ![emoji7][emoji7][emoji8]kisses from Louis )
> 
> He loves to be cozy [emoji174]One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))




Oh he is SOOOOOO adorable! Love him, such a cutie.



eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010




You look so chic and fashionable! Love this!


----------



## AvrilShower

Princess D said:


> Carrying a lighter weight b30 in swift for Friday
> 
> View attachment 3234599




Love swift!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010




My dear you look gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> Not as huge a stable as PrestigeH's but they do make me smile. My little PM ponies.
> TGIF everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3234712




Super cute! Love your stable family[emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

chitzabelle said:


> Here is my new CDC in action.
> 
> View attachment 3234592
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Super chic!


----------



## AvrilShower

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful color way of the shawl, I'm your little sister today. Wearing my silk.
> 
> View attachment 3233968




Very elegant! You wear the scarf so well!


----------



## Bobmops

BBC said:


> Oh he is SOOOOOO adorable! Love him, such a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic and fashionable! Love this!



I'm happy you like him too , he is my little prince &#128525;&#128514;&#128526;


----------



## MrH

My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Wow! Stunning and chic! You go, girl! Knock 'em dead!



Lol! Thank you my friend for the vote of confidence [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Looking good my dear! So confident[emoji4]
> 
> Haha, indeed I'm trying to act cute and look young [emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you my sweet friend and you don't have to try at all you really are super adorable and cute and pretty 



BBC said:


> Oh he is SOOOOOO adorable! Love him, such a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic and fashionable! Love this!



Thank you so much dear BBC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



AvrilShower said:


> My dear you look gorgeous as always!!!




Thank you my friend for being this sweet as always [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235306




They look so good MrH! Nice!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bobmops said:


> I'm happy you like him too , he is my little prince [emoji7][emoji23][emoji41]




I've thought about getting a gavroche for my Charlie...we rescued him two years ago and we all say he's the best dog ever...such a love and a good boy and incredibly smart. I'm pretty sure that in his mind he speaks English perfectly and knows exactly what we are saying. 

....that gives me an idea for a new thread.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Bobmops

BBC said:


> I've thought about getting a gavroche for my Charlie...we rescued him two years ago and we all say he's the best dog ever...such a love and a good boy and incredibly smart. I'm pretty sure that in his mind he speaks English perfectly and knows exactly what we are saying.
> 
> ....that gives me an idea for a new thread.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Totally agree!


----------



## Bobmops

MrH said:


> My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235306



That looks just right !


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010




You look great. Hope you feel better today. Btw we are twins on the etain silk in wallet. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; For once, we don't have to fight over this item. Ok hand the rest over now!!! [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend ![emoji7][emoji7][emoji8]kisses from Louis )
> 
> He loves to be cozy [emoji174]One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))




He is really lovely. So baby. [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Got it and thank you, PH. Your beautiful city is on my list of places to visit one day. Maybe you can leave some unwanted H in airport storage locker until I get there
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe they can say no to you! But that is a lovely piece. First time seeing it. Lovely view too.




You are most welcome Moirai. Come over and visit me, I will also say NO to you too. [emoji12][emoji14][emoji12][emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235306




Congrats MrH. They look great. I used them on my coat and look really great. H is very innovative.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> You look great. Hope you feel better today. Btw we are twins on the etain silk in wallet. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; For once, we don't have to fight over this item. Ok hand the rest over now!!! [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]




Thank you my dear[emoji8][emoji8] much better today and had a really good day so morale is up and high [emoji3]... Thank god we don't have to fight over at least one thing... The rest...you HAND it over mister [emoji12] we need to balance out the H goodies between us... You have too much and me too little [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear[emoji8][emoji8] much better today and had a really good day so morale is up and high [emoji3]... Thank god we don't have to fight over at least one thing... The rest...you HAND it over mister [emoji12] we need to balance out the H goodies between us... You have too much and me too little [emoji3]




With regard to this, I need to speak to my queen about it. Ok she just got back to me.... She says NO NO NO. [emoji12][emoji13]&#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> With regard to this, I need to speak to my queen about it. Ok she just got back to me.... She says NO NO NO. [emoji12][emoji13]&#129299;




Hahaha!!! I am guessing we are at a standstill then. Until further notice all negotiations have been called off [emoji3]


----------



## MrH

eternallove4bag said:


> They look so good MrH! Nice!




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats MrH. They look great. I used them on my coat and look really great. H is very innovative.




Indeed [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

Bobmops said:


> That looks just right !




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## Kyokei

BBC said:


> Kyokei love your style again! We might have to follow you on IG if you have an account! (I do mean "we", I manage DS1's account - much to the confusion of some of my TPF friends!)



Thank you so much! I do have an account and will message you my username.


----------



## Kyokei

Matching to my K


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3235502
> 
> 
> Matching to my K




Wow that's wicked. Love the nails. Can't get tired of the bag too. Beautiful contrast stitching.


----------



## Seedlessplum

My little contribution from my IG


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3235502
> 
> 
> Matching to my K



Oh my gosh! Those nails! And of course, Love your gorgeous H


----------



## Kyokei

Seedlessplum said:


> Oh my gosh! Those nails! And of course, Love your gorgeous H



Thank you!! Lately I have been sticking to H inspired nail sets... First one of my favorite scarves, and now my K


----------



## HGT

Ready to have a fun night out!


----------



## eggpudding

Seedlessplum said:


> My little contribution from my IG
> 
> View attachment 3235573



Is that CDC BE??? Gorge!!!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Look at you my dear! This K was MEANT for you!!! You look amazing! Those shoes are TDF as is your coat! Big fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a morale booster my beautiful friend! Thank you! I am humbled
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8] much better! Thank u for asking [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My darling friend you look so ADORABLE and CUTE!!!  I need to do this with my twilly now! Unfortunately I have such straight hair that nothing stays on my hair [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> You look GORGEOUS ari[emoji7][emoji7] that dress! Always so beautifully put together[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I died looking at this picture! Louis looks ADORABLE and soooooo cozy!!! Oooooh I want to cuddle him and give him huge hugs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Do I have to come after your stable too now my sweet friend [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone ever say No to you my friend! C'mon work the magic you do on your SA who keeps offering you rodeos and fabulous bags [emoji3][emoji3]... I really LOVE what you got! It's really elegant and classy and like functional too!! Great job my dear [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Thank you Eternal!



eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010



So classy Eternal! 



Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend ![emoji7][emoji7][emoji8]kisses from Louis )
> 
> He loves to be cozy [emoji174]One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))




He is so adorable !


MrH said:


> My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235306




Love them! Never seen them in the boutiques!


Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3235502
> 
> 
> Matching to my K




Wow! They do go well with the Kelly!


Seedlessplum said:


> My little contribution from my IG
> 
> View attachment 3235573




Beautiful color combo!


----------



## ari

HGT said:


> Ready to have a fun night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235681




It is so fun and cool!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Orangefanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010



"Perfect" nothing more to say.


----------



## Seedlessplum

eggpudding said:


> Is that CDC BE??? Gorge!!!



Yes! You are good, its BE in GHW. 



ari said:


> Beautiful color combo!



Thank you!


----------



## Seedlessplum

HGT said:


> Ready to have a fun night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235681



So chic and hip. Love your dressing


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> My little contribution from my IG
> 
> View attachment 3235573




Very beautiful. Fun and classy.


----------



## PrestigeH

HGT said:


> Ready to have a fun night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235681




Hi HGT. U look great. Enjoy ur night. [emoji3]


----------



## Kyokei

ari said:


> Thank you Eternal!
> 
> 
> 
> So classy Eternal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so adorable !
> 
> 
> 
> Love them! Never seen them in the boutiques!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! They do go well with the Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color combo!



Thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010



How do you always look so chic and stylish? Teach me your secrets, eternallove4bag.


----------



## loves

HGT said:


> Ready to have a fun night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235681



i like your vibe dear hgt



Seedlessplum said:


> My little contribution from my IG
> 
> View attachment 3235573



beautiful colours!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3235502
> 
> 
> Matching to my K



omg love
i am obsessed 



MrH said:


> My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235306



you have gorgeous friends my friend


----------



## loves

HGT said:


> Ready to have a fun night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235681



i like your vibe dear hgt



Seedlessplum said:


> My little contribution from my IG
> 
> View attachment 3235573



beautiful colours!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3235502
> 
> 
> Matching to my K



omg love
i am obsessed 



MrH said:


> My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235306



you have gorgeous friends my friend


----------



## Kyokei

loves said:


> i like your vibe dear hgt
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful colours!
> 
> 
> 
> omg love
> i am obsessed
> 
> 
> 
> you have gorgeous friends my friend



Thank you, loves


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3235502
> 
> 
> Matching to my K


*Kyokei* You always so stylish, even your nails..&#128521;



Seedlessplum said:


> My little contribution from my IG
> 
> View attachment 3235573


Congrats in your new purchase *Seedlessplum * ! Very nice and happy match!


HGT said:


> Ready to have a fun night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235681


Looking good for night outing! Have fun *HGT * 


MrH said:


> My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235306


* MrH* good to see  you again! These is so cute! Maybe I should try it out too &#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Casual weekend look as usual... with my new love H Kachina Maxi twilly and old love Chanel WOC &#128516;
Happy weekend everyone ~


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Casual weekend look as usual... with my new love H Kachina Maxi twilly and old love Chanel WOC &#128516;
> Happy weekend everyone ~



I really like how u style yourself. Simple, comfy and stylish. Great looking twilly!


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> I really like how u style yourself. Simple, comfy and stylish. Great looking twilly!


haha, thanks *Seedlessplum* ! I used to joke about my style is Picasso style&#128517;&#128517; just any how put things together in my own liking&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## loves

i am keeping up with this thread :doggie:



atomic110 said:


> haha, thanks *Seedlessplum* ! I used to joke about my style is Picasso style&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837; just any how put things together in my own liking&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;



lol hello fellow countryman, have a great weekend and i adore picasso



atomic110 said:


> Casual weekend look as usual... with my new love H Kachina Maxi twilly and old love Chanel WOC &#55357;&#56836;
> Happy weekend everyone ~



casual chic and love the shoes


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> *Kyokei* You always so stylish, even your nails..&#128521;
> 
> 
> Congrats in your new purchase *Seedlessplum * ! Very nice and happy match!
> 
> Looking good for night outing! Have fun *HGT *
> 
> * MrH* good to see  you again! These is so cute! Maybe I should try it out too &#128521;



Thank you~



atomic110 said:


> Casual weekend look as usual... with my new love H Kachina Maxi twilly and old love Chanel WOC &#128516;
> Happy weekend everyone ~



Oh, I love that maxi twilly! I'd never looked at them because I don't usually go for long, thin scarves but the way you are wearing it makes me want to check them out.


----------



## AvrilShower

Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]




THIS. IS. SO. GORGEOUS. *AvrilShower*, you are pushing me towards H RTW very gently.


----------



## Dluvch

AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]



Stunning!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Casual weekend look as usual... with my new love H Kachina Maxi twilly and old love Chanel WOC [emoji1]
> Happy weekend everyone ~




Yeah u are back home. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]




Hello AvrilShower. Enjoy and you look great.


----------



## loves

AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]




[emoji7]lovely


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010



I am breathless!!! You are so beautiful and elegant. I love your style my friend!  You are inspiring me to venture out into h scarf territory!


----------



## Dluvch

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;kisses from Louis )
> He loves to be cozy &#128148;One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))



So darn cute!


----------



## ari

Blue and black today + BE  for fun


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Blue and black today + BE  for fun




I have always love ur BE. Thank you for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Casual weekend look as usual... with my new love H Kachina Maxi twilly and old love Chanel WOC &#128516;
> Happy weekend everyone ~



Love the casual look, but your smile is TDF)))


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> I have always love ur BE. Thank you for sharing. [emoji3]



Ahahaha I know)) thank you PrestigeH! How is your trip so far?


----------



## PrestigeH

Got some little goodies today. [emoji3]


----------



## loves

PrestigeH said:


> Got some little goodies today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3235821



love the way you shop



ari said:


> Blue and black today + BE  for fun



i never understood why some people say blue doesn't go with black. you look fab


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> love the way you shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never understood why some people say blue doesn't go with black. you look fab




Thank you Loves. Last day of tour. Back to reality soon. [emoji23]


----------



## Kyokei

AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]



In love with this. Enjoy Paris!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Got some little goodies today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3235821



Wow wow wow &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Love to see so much orange boxes !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wow wow wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Love to see so much orange boxes !




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Blue and black today + BE  for fun





AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]



Can't keep up with the thread, 2 elegant ladies! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Got some little goodies today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3235821



Looking forward to the reveal, nice pile of orange!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Casual weekend look as usual... with my new love H Kachina Maxi twilly and old love Chanel WOC &#128516;
> Happy weekend everyone ~



You always look great, casual but yet your personal style comes through. Love your smile the most!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Looking forward to the reveal, nice pile of orange!




Thank you Periogirl. Will do some reveal soon. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Got some little goodies today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3235821



Very Nice!!! Congrats


----------



## Dluvch

ari said:


> Blue and black today + BE  for fun



Very elegant and classy.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Got some little goodies today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3235821


Wow, someone bought us gift ? Lol... seem like a great shopping ya... please reveal &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> lol hello fellow countryman, have a great weekend and i adore picasso
> casual chic and love the shoes


Thank you * loves*, it's very comfy shoes &#128513;


Kyokei said:


> Oh, I love that maxi twilly! I'd never looked at them because I don't usually go for long, thin scarves but the way you are wearing it makes me want to check them out.


Yes you must try *Kyokei * ! I actually like maxi alot but hardly find nice design and it is sort of limited options from my store


PrestigeH said:


> Yeah u are back home. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


Nope, no one home, lol...


ari said:


> Love the casual look, but your smile is TDF)))


You are always so sweet *ari*


periogirl28 said:


> You always look great, casual but yet your personal style comes through. Love your smile the most!


Haha thank  you *periogirl*! I'm actually love your elegant look but I didn't have such occasion to do so.. maybe I will give it a try one day... &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]


Nice new top! Enjoy Paris~


ari said:


> Blue and black today + BE  for fun


Love love love.. so elegant and stylish! BE is beautiful&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Moirai

AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]



Beautiful top. Looks great on you. Enjoy Paris!



ari said:


> Blue and black today + BE  for fun



Love your coat and B. You always look fabulous!



PrestigeH said:


> Got some little goodies today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3235821



Wow! You are good! Please share soon. More rodeos?!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Blue and black today + BE  for fun



Looking hot ,Ari !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## temps

eternallove4bag said:


> So ready to face the crowds with my etain silk in wallet, clic H. Keeping it simple and professional...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235010




Simple, elegant, professional and powerful. Love your whole outfit!


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Casual weekend look as usual... with my new love H Kachina Maxi twilly and old love Chanel WOC &#128516;
> Happy weekend everyone ~



Looking chic in your casual outfit. Beautiful way to wear the twilly. Happy weekend!



HGT said:


> Ready to have a fun night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235681



Looking fabulous with your bracelets! Hope you had a great time.



Seedlessplum said:


> My little contribution from my IG
> View attachment 3235573



Beautiful colors! Thanks for sharing.



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3235502
> 
> Matching to my K



Very cool nails. Identical on the other hand too?



MrH said:


> My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235306



Great look. Especially like the H shape brooch, looks like a smile.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3235502
> 
> 
> Matching to my K



Brilliant!!!! Your K and those nails together are DYNAMITE my friend[emoji7][emoji7]



PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's wicked. Love the nails. Can't get tired of the bag too. Beautiful contrast stitching.



Totally agree with my friend! Kyokei your nails are TDF!!!



HGT said:


> Ready to have a fun night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235681



You look beautiful my dear HGT! Love your arm candies! Hope you had a great time[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Casual weekend look as usual... with my new love H Kachina Maxi twilly and old love Chanel WOC [emoji1]
> Happy weekend everyone ~



Casually chic my darling friend! Love your upbeat pictures! Your scarf beautifully picks up the greens in your pants! So beautifully put together! Chanel WOCs are my go to bags too! So light and convenient right? Makes me always realize that I don't need tons of things stuffed into my bags [emoji16]



AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]



OMG! This top looks phenomenal! Thank you so much dear AvrilShower for posting a mod shot of it[emoji7][emoji7] have an amazing time in Paris 



ari said:


> Blue and black today + BE  for fun




Love BE and your matching clic clac ari[emoji170] love your combination of black and blue[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Got some little goodies today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3235821



Omg!!! Seriously? You call that little? I see LOTS of goodies!!! REVEAL PLEASE [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



Bobmops said:


> Wow wow wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Love to see so much orange boxes !



+1



periogirl28 said:


> Looking forward to the reveal, nice pile of orange!



+1



atomic110 said:


> Wow, someone bought us gift ? Lol... seem like a great shopping ya... please reveal [emoji6][emoji6]



+1... I am hoping these are our belated Christmas gifts [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Thank you Eternal!
> 
> 
> 
> So classy Eternal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so adorable !
> 
> 
> 
> Love them! Never seen them in the boutiques!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! They do go well with the Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color combo!



Thank you dear ari [emoji8][emoji8]



Orangefanatic said:


> "Perfect" nothing more to say.



Thank you so much Orangefanatic [emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> How do you always look so chic and stylish? Teach me your secrets, eternallove4bag.



Oh my friend! You are the one that I admire so much!!! I need to take lessons from you my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dira919 said:


> I am breathless!!! You are so beautiful and elegant. I love your style my friend!  You are inspiring me to venture out into h scarf territory!



My beautiful friend a huge thank you for your super kind words [emoji8][emoji8].. Just this once the scarf is actually Chanel[emoji4] this is the only silk 90 cm that I own. Since buying it a few years back this is the first time using it. I am so afraid of the silk being unmanageable! But NOW I wore this the entire day without it budging at all so I am now eyeing and thinking of venturing into the H 90 silks[emoji16]



temps said:


> Simple, elegant, professional and powerful. Love your whole outfit!




Thank you my dear temps


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> My little contribution from my IG
> 
> View attachment 3235573




So pretty! Love the colors! Green and blue together look beautiful [emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you dear ari [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Orangefanatic [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my friend! You are the one that I admire so much!!! I need to take lessons from you my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful friend a huge thank you for your super kind words [emoji8][emoji8].. Just this once the scarf is actually Chanel[emoji4] this is the only silk 90 cm that I own. Since buying it a few years back this is the first time using it. I am so afraid of the silk being unmanageable! But NOW I wore this the entire day without it budging at all so I am now eyeing and thinking of venturing into the H 90 silks[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear temps



That scarf is stunning, definitely wear it, it looks so beautiful with your skin and hair color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> That scarf is stunning, definitely wear it, it looks so beautiful with your skin and hair color!




Thank you my darling! I fell in love again! That's why I never sell anything because I know when I bought them I must have loved them so it serves a purpose [emoji176] happy to be right this time after rediscovering my love for this scarf 3 and half years later [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling! I fell in love again! That's why I never sell anything because I know when I bought them I must have loved them so it serves a purpose [emoji176] happy to be right this time after rediscovering my love for this scarf 3 and half years later [emoji3][emoji3]




I feel the same as you ... again[emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I feel the same as you ... again[emoji6]




Lol! We think alike my friend! So uncanny [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Looking chic in your casual outfit. Beautiful way to wear the twilly. Happy weekend!


Happy weekend *Moirai*! Thank  you&#128536;


eternallove4bag said:


> Casually chic my darling friend! Love your upbeat pictures! Your scarf beautifully picks up the greens in your pants! So beautifully put together! Chanel WOCs are my go to bags too! So light and convenient right? Makes me always realize that I don't need tons of things stuffed into my bags [emoji16]
> &#65039;


Thank  you my dear * eternallove4bag*! Ya, WOC is my to go bag too when I wanna travel light.. I've been neglected other brand's bags since I dropped into H world. so it is good to carry others once awhile  for different feel &#128517;&#128517;


eternallove4bag said:


> +1... I am hoping these are our belated Christmas gifts [emoji12][emoji12]


I can't  wait to see what * PrestigeH* get, he always has good taste on his selection&#128512;


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty! Love the colors! Green and blue together look beautiful [emoji172][emoji170]



Thanks 
I have to say that Hermes has this 'terrible' way about making people love things that they don't normally love. I dont really like green, but now i am sold


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Very Nice!!! Congrats







atomic110 said:


> Wow, someone bought us gift ? Lol... seem like a great shopping ya... please reveal [emoji6][emoji6]







Moirai said:


> Beautiful top. Looks great on you. Enjoy Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your coat and B. You always look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You are good! Please share soon. More rodeos?!







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Seriously? You call that little? I see LOTS of goodies!!! REVEAL PLEASE [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> +1... I am hoping these are our belated Christmas gifts [emoji12][emoji12]




Thank you everyone. Those are the last of the last. Going back home today. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe I should stop by the airport H. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Here are the little gift for MYSELF. Ha ha [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Some bag charms. No rodeos.


----------



## chrystanvii

Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## PrestigeH

chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267




Beautiful. Stunning. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]




Lovely top !!


----------



## Abroadoutlook

Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Those are the last of the last. Going back home today. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe I should stop by the airport H. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Here are the little gift for MYSELF. Ha ha [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Some bag charms. No rodeos.
> View attachment 3236266



These are fabulous! You have such unique pieces. Can't wait to see your mod pics of them. Are you home?


----------



## Moirai

Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.



You and your Kelly look fabulous! Your DH is a sweetheart.


----------



## Moirai

chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267



Beautiful colors and exotic leather!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267





That exotic Bearn and Constance !![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ccc1

Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.


I like your outfit & Kelly. You look good. Hope you & DH had fun in your cruise


----------



## Moirai

Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.


----------



## Dipmai

Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.


----------



## ms08c

AvrilShower said:


> Hello from Paris! Miss you all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4]


Gorgeous! I love the color


----------



## ms08c

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.


B and K


----------



## ms08c

chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267


I love everything in this photo


----------



## Abroadoutlook

Moirai said:


> You and your Kelly look fabulous! Your DH is a sweetheart.



Thank you very much! He really is. Only gave me minimal grief over the bag purchase, too.  




			
				Ccc1 said:
			
		

> I like your outfit & Kelly. You look good. Hope you & DH had fun in your cruise



Thank you! We had a blast but are going to re-do this spring when it isn't 30-something degrees out. You really do get some of the best views of downtown Seattle from an $8 ferry ride.


----------



## Abroadoutlook

Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.



The bracelet with the dress is perfection! The dress looks perfect on you. Also, your ring is stunning!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Got some little goodies today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3235821



Wow! Love they way you shop!



loves said:


> love the way you shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never understood why some people say blue doesn't go with black. you look fab




Thank you Loves, it is one of this things that grows on you 


periogirl28 said:


> Can't keep up with the thread, 2 elegant ladies! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you Periodgirl!
[QUOTEa mic110;29667484]Nice new top! Enjoy Paris~

Love love love.. so elegant and stylish! BE is beautiful[emoji7][emoji7][/QUOTE]

Thank you Atomic!



Moirai said:


> Beautiful top. Looks great on you. Enjoy Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your coat and B. You always look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You are good! Please share soon. More rodeos?!



Thank you Moirai!



Bobmops said:


> Looking hot ,Ari !




Thank you Bobmops!


eternallove4bag said:


> Brilliant!!!! Your K and those nails together are DYNAMITE my friend[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with my friend! Kyokei your nails are TDF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful my dear HGT! Love your arm candies! Hope you had a great time[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Casually chic my darling friend! Love your upbeat pictures! Your scarf beautifully picks up the greens in your pants! So beautifully put together! Chanel WOCs are my go to bags too! So light and convenient right? Makes me always realize that I don't need tons of things stuffed into my bags [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! This top looks phenomenal! Thank you so much dear AvrilShower for posting a mod shot of it[emoji7][emoji7] have an amazing time in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love BE and your matching clic clac ari[emoji170] love your combination of black and blue[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Eternal!


PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Those are the last of the last. Going back home today. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe I should stop by the airport H. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Here are the little gift for MYSELF. Ha ha [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Some bag charms. No rodeos.
> View attachment 3236266




Mod pictures please!!!!


chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267



Wow so gorgeous!



Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.



Beautiful picture!



Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.




Love the silver with this dress! So classy!



Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.



Oh, so fab!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Those are the last of the last. Going back home today. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe I should stop by the airport H. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Here are the little gift for MYSELF. Ha ha [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Some bag charms. No rodeos.
> View attachment 3236266


Congrats *PrestigeH*in your little indulgence, you must share  some with  your friends&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267


wow, both  are stunning! Show us more~ happy weekend to  you too *chrystanvii *


Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.



looking great*Abroadoutlook *! Enjoy your cruise ~


Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.


Wah, seem like a good 'crime' to commit together! * Dipmai* Your Fuscia K is stunning! And I noticed your rodeo too... very tempting, Haha... &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.


Such a beautiful host ~ elegant&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.



Looking fresh and lovely &#128525;!


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.



Love the dress and the jewelly &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.



Looking super nice !&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;hope you had tons of fun &#128514;&#128514;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Those are the last of the last. Going back home today. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe I should stop by the airport H. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Here are the little gift for MYSELF. Ha ha [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Some bag charms. No rodeos.
> View attachment 3236266



Looks very interesting !! Never seen bag charms like that &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267



OMG !!thats sooooo beautiful &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's wicked. Love the nails. Can't get tired of the bag too. Beautiful contrast stitching.



Thank you! The contrast stitching definitely won me over.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Looking chic in your casual outfit. Beautiful way to wear the twilly. Happy weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous with your bracelets! Hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colors! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool nails. Identical on the other hand too?
> 
> 
> 
> Great look. Especially like the H shape brooch, looks like a smile.



Thank you! And no, the other hand is different but still made to match with my K.


----------



## Kyokei

Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.



You and your bracelet look wonderful, Moirai! I wish I could pull off such long, beautiful dresses like you.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Those are the last of the last. Going back home today. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe I should stop by the airport H. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Here are the little gift for MYSELF. Ha ha [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Some bag charms. No rodeos.
> View attachment 3236266



Really interesting bag charms, congrats on the shopping!


----------



## periogirl28

chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267



Striking pieces, very special! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dluvch

Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.



I love the look of gold pre-loved bags!   I think it just looks so stunning with jeans and sweater and boots!!!! I love your bag and your hubby is so Sweet!


----------



## loves

Out for dinner in a minute but first an action pic


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Out for dinner in a minute but first an action pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236814




Eeek, so cute!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter! 
Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 3236826



Beautiful colors! Really does brighten up the day.


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> Out for dinner in a minute but first an action pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236814



Your B is gorgeous! Great match with twilly, and cute charm.


----------



## Moirai

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.



Beautiful candle light pic of beautiful bags!


----------



## ari

loves said:


> Out for dinner in a minute but first an action pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236814



Wow! Beautiful color B ? What is it! Love Ostrich!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 3236826



I'm all in for colors in winter! Especially these!!!


----------



## ari

But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.




Fabulous style dear Ari!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Beautiful colors! Really does brighten up the day.







ari said:


> I'm all in for colors in winter! Especially these!!!




Thank you my dear ladies!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.



Love the boots and color of B and a skirt  .....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128513;


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> Out for dinner in a minute but first an action pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236814



That leather is so superb &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 3236826



Nice pop of colors &#128525;


----------



## Moirai

Abroadoutlook said:


> The bracelet with the dress is perfection! The dress looks perfect on you. Also, your ring is stunning!



Thank you, Abroadoutlook, for your generous comments!



ari said:


> Love the silver with this dress! So classy!



Thank you, ari! Your outfits are always classy.



atomic110 said:


> Such a beautiful host ~ elegant&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you, atomic! You're so sweet!



Bobmops said:


> Love the dress and the jewelly &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you, Bobmops, for being so kind!



Kyokei said:


> You and your bracelet look wonderful, Moirai! I wish I could pull off such long, beautiful dresses like you.



Thank you, Kyokei! And I wish I can wear high heels like you can


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.



Gorgeous, ari! Is this the Ferragamo fur?


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.



Wow!  Beautiful together!  With that combination know they must be best BFFs!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## OrangeAddiction

periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 3236826



Perfection, periogirl28...a lovely scarf in a beautiful color...perfect with Ms. Lindy.  Nicely styled!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, ari! Is this the Ferragamo fur?



Yes,  thank you Moirai!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous style dear Ari!



Thank you periogirl!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Love the boots and color of B and a skirt  .....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128513;



Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.




Love love love! Might have to swap back to my matching B35 today...must add that I LOVE how you matched the rodeo to the twillies [emoji177]



periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 3236826




Gorgeous colors!



ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.




Gorgeous again!!! Details on the fabulous coat, please?


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Nice pop of colors [emoji7]







OrangeAddiction said:


> Perfection, periogirl28...a lovely scarf in a beautiful color...perfect with Ms. Lindy.  Nicely styled!







BBC said:


> Love love love! Might have to swap back to my matching B35 today...must add that I LOVE how you matched the rodeo to the twillies [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous again!!! Details on the fabulous coat, please?




Thank you all so much!


----------



## katekluet

Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.




You look just wonderful!


----------



## PrestigeH

Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.




Beautiful. Enjoy Urself. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> These are fabulous! You have such unique pieces. Can't wait to see your mod pics of them. Are you home?




Hi Moirai. Just landed. [emoji3][emoji3] Thank u. Over here is almost midnight but still feel like going to H store. Are they open? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.




Wow u r so beautiful. [emoji106]


----------



## PrestigeH

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.




Great pair. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Wow! Love they way you shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Loves, it is one of this things that grows on you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Periodgirl!
> [QUOTEa mic110;29667484]Nice new top! Enjoy Paris~
> 
> Love love love.. so elegant and stylish! BE is beautiful[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you Atomic!



Thank you Moirai!




Thank you Bobmops!



Thank you Eternal!



Mod pictures please!!!!


Wow so gorgeous!



Beautiful picture!




Love the silver with this dress! So classy!



Oh, so fab![/QUOTE]


Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Congrats *PrestigeH*in your little indulgence, you must share  some with  your friends[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> wow, both  are stunning! Show us more~ happy weekend to  you too *chrystanvii *
> 
> 
> looking great*Abroadoutlook *! Enjoy your cruise ~
> 
> Wah, seem like a good 'crime' to commit together! * Dipmai* Your Fuscia K is stunning! And I noticed your rodeo too... very tempting, Haha... [emoji38][emoji38]




Share..... Ok Atomic I am back. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] U must be happy LOL .


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Looks very interesting !! Never seen bag charms like that [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. I have seen them once. But miss the chance of getting them. Yes they look so interesting that I got grab them. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Really interesting bag charms, congrats on the shopping!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> Out for dinner in a minute but first an action pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236814




Beautiful leather. Wow wow wow


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 3236826




I am impressed by ur collection. Can we see a family portrait? Maybe several pics to fit everything in.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.




Yes Madam [emoji61]&#127995;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> I am impressed by ur collection. Can we see a family portrait? Maybe several pics to fit everything in.




&#128579;[emoji12][emoji13][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> &#128579;[emoji12][emoji13][emoji8]




Ok 20 pictures. Come on I am sure 100 pictures we can see everything. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Please. &#129299;&#129299;[emoji5]&#65039;&#129299;


----------



## frenchyfind

evercalf pochette for some GNO


----------



## PrestigeH

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3237047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evercalf pochette for some GNO




Beautiful and thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.



Love elegant simplicity!  Beautiful!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.




Lovely picture and what a great way to spend a sunny Saturday afternoon !! Are you in the same town with me ? We have a small group of H lovers here and should organize a meet.


----------



## Moirai

katekluet said:


> You look just wonderful!



Thank you, Kate!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Moirai. Just landed. [emoji3][emoji3] Thank u. Over here is almost midnight but still feel like going to H store. Are they open? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



Hahaha, causing more trouble, are you? Have a good night.



PrestigeH said:


> Wow u r so beautiful. [emoji106]



Thank you, PH! :kiss:


----------



## Moirai

weibandy said:


> Love elegant simplicity!  Beautiful!



Thank you, weibandy! :kiss:


----------



## Moirai

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3237047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evercalf pochette for some GNO



Beautiful smile, coat, and pochette!


----------



## nadiap

ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.


Ari, I think you are one of the most elegant women I've ever seen.  Your wardrobe is TO DIE FOR!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 3236826




I always love your taste.  Rose Jaipur is one of the best pink/red colors.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.




Ari- you are one of the best dressed women I know. Every photo always gives me a big smile. Is it blue electric ?


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Those are the last of the last. Going back home today. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe I should stop by the airport H. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Here are the little gift for MYSELF. Ha ha [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Some bag charms. No rodeos.
> View attachment 3236266



Yay! You got quite a lot my dear! What a successful trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have never seen these bag charms before! Can't wait to see how you style them! Ok so which ones are our gifts [emoji12]



Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.



Omg! You look DROP DEAD GORGEOUS my friend!!! Beautiful dress and you look so stunning and elegant! Gorgeous ring and bracelet [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Treat for the eyes!!!  



atomic110 said:


> Congrats *PrestigeH*in your little indulgence, you must share  some with  your friends[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



+1 please don't forget your friends [emoji3][emoji3]



periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 3236826



That brightened my mood immensely! CI is a gorgeous design and your CW is so beautiful! Paired with the Jaipur Lindy this picture is pure perfection my friend[emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.




Ooooh! After seeing your pic of the prada boots in another thread I was hoping for a mod shot and my dear ari you don't disappoint! You look STUNNING as always and love your BE too! Amazing boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267


OMG the exotic Bearne and the C are FABULOUS[emoji7] 




Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.



Beautiful! Hope you had an amazing time!



Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.



Wow! A B and a K together look stunning! Beautiful colors too[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> Out for dinner in a minute but first an action pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236814



Super cute dear loves! Hope you had a great dinner!



frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3237047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evercalf pochette for some GNO




So pretty!


----------



## chrystanvii

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful. Stunning. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]







Moirai said:


> Beautiful colors and exotic leather!







chkpfbeliever said:


> That exotic Bearn and Constance !![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







ms08c said:


> I love everything in this photo







ari said:


> Wow! Love they way you shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Loves, it is one of this things that grows on you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Periodgirl!
> [QUOTEa mic110;29667484]Nice new top! Enjoy Paris~
> 
> Love love love.. so elegant and stylish! BE is beautiful[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you Atomic!



Thank you Moirai!




Thank you Bobmops!



Thank you Eternal!



Mod pictures please!!!!


Wow so gorgeous!



Beautiful picture!




Love the silver with this dress! So classy!



Oh, so fab![/QUOTE]





atomic110 said:


> Congrats *PrestigeH*in your little indulgence, you must share  some with  your friends[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> wow, both  are stunning! Show us more~ happy weekend to  you too *chrystanvii *
> 
> 
> looking great*Abroadoutlook *! Enjoy your cruise ~
> 
> Wah, seem like a good 'crime' to commit together! * Dipmai* Your Fuscia K is stunning! And I noticed your rodeo too... very tempting, Haha... [emoji38][emoji38]







Bobmops said:


> OMG !!thats sooooo beautiful [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]







eternallove4bag said:


> OMG the exotic Bearne and the C are FABULOUS[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Hope you had an amazing time!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! A B and a K together look stunning! Beautiful colors too[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute dear loves! Hope you had a great dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!




Thank you so much everyone! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! You got quite a lot my dear! What a successful trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have never seen these bag charms before! Can't wait to see how you style them! Ok so which ones are our gifts [emoji12]
> 
> Omg! You look DROP DEAD GORGEOUS my friend!!! Beautiful dress and you look so stunning and elegant! Gorgeous ring and bracelet [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Treat for the eyes!!!
> 
> That brightened my mood immensely! CI is a gorgeous design and your CW is so beautiful! Paired with the Jaipur Lindy this picture is pure perfection my friend[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Ooooh! After seeing your pic of the prada boots in another thread I was hoping for a mod shot and my dear ari you don't disappoint! You look STUNNING as always and love your BE too! Amazing boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, eternal! You are always super sweet and kind.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! You got quite a lot my dear! What a successful trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have never seen these bag charms before! Can't wait to see how you style them! Ok so which ones are our gifts [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! You look DROP DEAD GORGEOUS my friend!!! Beautiful dress and you look so stunning and elegant! Gorgeous ring and bracelet [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Treat for the eyes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 please don't forget your friends [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> That brightened my mood immensely! CI is a gorgeous design and your CW is so beautiful! Paired with the Jaipur Lindy this picture is pure perfection my friend[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! After seeing your pic of the prada boots in another thread I was hoping for a mod shot and my dear ari you don't disappoint! You look STUNNING as always and love your BE too! Amazing boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Good morning Eternallove and thank u so much. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove and thank u so much. [emoji12]



Good morning my dear PH. Are you back home safe and sound? ... And counting your rodeos to see if we swiped any in your absence [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning my dear PH. Are you back home safe and sound? ... And counting your rodeos to see if we swiped any in your absence [emoji3]




Thank U. Yes am back home safely. Not counting but looking for a big box to hold all your treasures. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank U. Yes am back home safely. Not counting but looking for a big box to hold all your treasures. [emoji16]




Hahaha!! No worries I have a huge treasure box that will hold BOTH my AND YOUR goodies [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Share..... Ok Atomic I am back. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] U must be happy LOL .


&#128552;&#128552;how come I feel a sudden chill? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Glad  you are back sound and safe...


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> 
> View attachment 3236826


Very beautiful color!! *periogirl, * You really have a good taste and I am curious  about your wardrobe too! When are  you going  to show us? Lol...&#128521;&#128521;


loves said:


> Out for dinner in a minute but first an action pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236814


So cute~ thanks  * loves* for showing it to us! Hope  you had a great dinner


ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.


* ari* you always look so smart! Love it~


frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3237047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evercalf pochette for some GNO


Classic pochette, thanks for sharing* frenchyfind *! I want one too~


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> +1 please don't forget your friends [emoji3][emoji3]


Definitely won't forget you !&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!! No worries I have a huge treasure box that will hold BOTH my AND YOUR goodies [emoji3][emoji3]


I can offer helps to carry it for  you both &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## chitzabelle

AvrilShower said:


> Super chic!




Thanks, AvrilShower!


----------



## chitzabelle

Moirai said:


> You are so cute and pretty! Great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic and classy look.




Thank you, Moirai!


----------



## chitzabelle

atomic110 said:


> Nice CDC.. maybe I need a silver one too.. haha




Haha, its such a slippery slope.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chitzabelle

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats it looks great on u.




Thanks, PrestigeH.  I was worried it looks too big on me.


----------



## chitzabelle

Bobmops said:


> Looks very rock n rollish &#128526;&#128526;
> Love the nude pumps &#128148;




Thanks, Bobmops! I just got the nude pumps and was wearing them for the first time too.


----------



## chitzabelle

loves said:


> ladies you look beautiful in them. I absolutely love this design, my csgm is permanently residing in my mother's wardrobe so sigh, I'll get another one if I ever come across it again
> 
> 
> 
> very stylish kyokei, i like your style
> 
> 
> 
> fantastic picture! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> simple all black is my cup of tea
> 
> 
> 
> looking great as usual ari, i love the detailing on the boots too
> 
> To* PrestigeH* , yup doesn't matter, it's just geography


 


Thanks, loves!


----------



## chitzabelle

chincac said:


> love the alaia..
> 
> 
> 
> too adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> edgy.. congrats!




Thank you, chincac!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Ok 20 pictures. Come on I am sure 100 pictures we can see everything. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Please. &#129299;&#129299;[emoji5]&#65039;&#129299;


 You are really too funny, reading this forum every morning makes my day! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> I always love your taste.  Rose Jaipur is one of the best pink/red colors.



Thank you, that's very kind. This was a gift from DH and considered quite bright a bag for me. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! You got quite a lot my dear! What a successful trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have never seen these bag charms before! Can't wait to see how you style them! Ok so which ones are our gifts [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! You look DROP DEAD GORGEOUS my friend!!! Beautiful dress and you look so stunning and elegant! Gorgeous ring and bracelet [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Treat for the eyes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 please don't forget your friends [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> That brightened my mood immensely! CI is a gorgeous design and your CW is so beautiful! Paired with the Jaipur Lindy this picture is pure perfection my friend[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! After seeing your pic of the prada boots in another thread I was hoping for a mod shot and my dear ari you don't disappoint! You look STUNNING as always and love your BE too! Amazing boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you my dear, as you can see I am trying to use my shawls more! 



atomic110 said:


> Very beautiful color!! *periogirl, * You really have a good taste and I am curious  about your wardrobe too! When are  you going  to show us? Lol...&#128521;&#128521;
> 
> So cute~ thanks  * loves* for showing it to us! Hope  you had a great dinner
> 
> * ari* you always look so smart! Love it~
> 
> Classic pochette, thanks for sharing* frenchyfind *! I want one too~



Please excuse me, I think I better skip the H family photo. Will continue to rotate my H and use them daily. The former may shock my DH and the latter is better to confuse him!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> You are really too funny, reading this forum every morning makes my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, that's very kind. This was a gift from DH and considered quite bright a bag for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear, as you can see I am trying to use my shawls more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse me, I think I better skip the H family photo. Will continue to rotate my H and use them daily. The former may shock my DH and the latter is better to confuse him!




You are most welcome. Glad to make ur day. [emoji3]


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> So cute~ thanks  * loves* for showing it to us! Hope  you had a great dinner


thank you and we did xoxo


eternallove4bag said:


> Super cute dear loves! Hope you had a great dinner!


thank you dear, it was a quick one before i sent the husband to the airport


frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3237047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evercalf pochette for some GNO


love this look


PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful leather. Wow wow wow


thanks!


Bobmops said:


> That leather is so superb &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


thank you dear bobmops


ari said:


> But I was again in my favorite black and blue! Taking for a walk my new Prada bootsfeeling fabulously military.


lovely boots and i love the lace, blue is always good in my book


ari said:


> Wow! Beautiful color B ? What is it! Love Ostrich!


thank you it's etrusque


Moirai said:


> Your B is gorgeous! Great match with twilly, and cute charm.


thank you so much


periogirl28 said:


> Who says you have to wear neutrals in winter!
> Collection Imperiales cashmere and Jaipur Lindy on  a bright, sunny day!
> View attachment 3236826


love the colours and i'm obsessed with collections imperiales, i love this c/w!


periogirl28 said:


> Eeek, so cute!


thank you dear A


----------



## periogirl28

Tote bag for last Saturday. Cassis GP36 and MM Rodeo.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Tote bag for last Saturday. Cassis GP36 and MM Rodeo.
> 
> View attachment 3237904



MM is a great size for the GP!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Tote bag for last Saturday. Cassis GP36 and MM Rodeo.
> 
> View attachment 3237904



I love the colors of both your gp and rodeo!  Gorg!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Those are the last of the last. Going back home today. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe I should stop by the airport H. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Here are the little gift for MYSELF. Ha ha [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Some bag charms. No rodeos.
> View attachment 3236266



Love them all! Have a great flight.


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> MM is a great size for the GP!




Thank you dearest, I only use it when I have lots of DS' things to tote around. 



Dira919 said:


> I love the colors of both your gp and rodeo!  Gorg!




Thank you very much! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## ari

Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments 
Today I'm having office fun


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments
> Today I'm having office fun



Every outfit of yours is piece of art !


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments
> Today I'm having office fun



you look absolutely fantastic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Love love love! Might have to swap back to my matching B35 today...must add that I LOVE how you matched the rodeo to the twillies [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous again!!! Details on the fabulous coat, please?


Thank You BBC, it astrakhan Ferragamo, at least 15 years old.



frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3237047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evercalf pochette for some GNO


this is so classy!



nadiap said:


> Ari, I think you are one of the most elegant women I've ever seen.  Your wardrobe is TO DIE FOR!


*nadiap,* thank you! this is a very kind compliment! 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Ari- you are one of the best dressed women I know. Every photo always gives me a big smile. Is it blue electric ?


*chkpfbeliever*, thank you - you guys are so kind fto me!


eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! You got quite a lot my dear! What a successful trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have never seen these bag charms before! Can't wait to see how you style them! Ok so which ones are our gifts [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! You look DROP DEAD GORGEOUS my friend!!! Beautiful dress and you look so stunning and elegant! Gorgeous ring and bracelet [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Treat for the eyes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 please don't forget your friends [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> That brightened my mood immensely! CI is a gorgeous design and your CW is so beautiful! Paired with the Jaipur Lindy this picture is pure perfection my friend[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh! After seeing your pic of the prada boots in another thread I was hoping for a mod shot and my dear ari you don't disappoint! You look STUNNING as always and love your BE too! Amazing boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


eternallove, Thank you! I love them, but they are a bit  need to be soften a bit.


atomic110 said:


> Very beautiful color!! *periogirl, * You really have a good taste and I am curious  about your wardrobe too! When are  you going  to show us? Lol...&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> So cute~ thanks  * loves* for showing it to us! Hope  you had a great dinner
> 
> * ari* you always look so smart! Love it~
> 
> Classic pochette, thanks for sharing* frenchyfind *! I want one too~


Thank you *Atomic*


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Yes Madam [emoji61]&#127995;


----------



## ari

loves said:


> thank you and we did xoxo
> 
> thank you dear, it was a quick one before i sent the husband to the airport
> 
> love this look
> 
> thanks!
> 
> thank you dear bobmops
> 
> lovely boots and i love the lace, blue is always good in my book
> 
> thank you it's etrusque
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> love the colours and i'm obsessed with collections imperiales, i love this c/w!
> 
> thank you dear A



thank you* loves*


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Every outfit of yours is piece of art !


Thank you *Bobmops*


loves said:


> you look absolutely fantastic!


Thank you Loves, BTW you B is TDF!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Tote bag for last Saturday. Cassis GP36 and MM Rodeo.
> 
> View attachment 3237904



periogirl, this is such a lovely color combo!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Tote bag for last Saturday. Cassis GP36 and MM Rodeo.
> 
> View attachment 3237904




Nice colour. Love ur collection always.


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Love them all! Have a great flight.




Thank you Dira. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments
> 
> Today I'm having office fun




What a nice and fun touch. [emoji106]


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Please excuse me, I think I better skip the H family photo. Will continue to rotate my H and use them daily. The former may shock my DH and the latter is better to confuse him!





periogirl28 said:


> Tote bag for last Saturday. Cassis GP36 and MM Rodeo.
> 
> View attachment 3237904


No worries, Totally reasonable and understand &#128518;&#128518; 
Seeing individual beauty is also a fun way to go!


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments
> Today I'm having office fun


Look  like a great fun and yet  you still maintain your smart look! How you do it? This reminded me that last month I did a similar fun dress up for friday nutty look but didn't really pull through it &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Look  like a great fun and yet  you still maintain your smart look! How you do it? This reminded me that last month I did a similar fun dress up for friday nutty look but didn't really pull through it [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




U look great. Another reason for me to find u. &#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Look  like a great fun and yet  you still maintain your smart look! How you do it? This reminded me that last month I did a similar fun dress up for friday nutty look but didn't really pull through it [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



My beautiful friend you look AMAZING and so chic! My god you are inspiring me no end[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; how can you be so effortlessly casual and gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments
> 
> Today I'm having office fun



Oooh! I need to take tips from you dear ari! No one knows better than you how to dress for success [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Tote bag for last Saturday. Cassis GP36 and MM Rodeo.
> 
> View attachment 3237904




One of my favorite bags and most used for work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; with the rodeo it looks even more beautiful my friend[emoji7]... Love the color too[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3237951




Aaaaah! The new goodies make for a FABULOUS shot my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ok this goes on my list too now [emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956




Happy Monday my friend. Beautiful outfit to start the week. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Monday my friend. Beautiful outfit to start the week. [emoji3]




[emoji8][emoji8] thank you my sweet friend who is loaded with H goodies that I perpetually have my eyes on [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaaaah! The new goodies make for a FABULOUS shot my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ok this goes on my list too now [emoji12]




Thank u too. I have my eyes on you too. [emoji76][emoji9][emoji76][emoji9][emoji76]


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> Look  like a great fun and yet  you still maintain your smart look! How you do it? This reminded me that last month I did a similar fun dress up for friday nutty look but didn't really pull through it &#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;



love the scarf with the dress atomic



PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3237951



just perfect



eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956



the shawl and eve are made for each other. love it!!


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> love the scarf with the dress atomic
> 
> 
> 
> just perfect
> 
> 
> 
> the shawl and eve are made for each other. love it!!




Thank you my Loves. [emoji3]


----------



## temps

Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.


----------



## atomic110

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991


Beautiful exotic K! Congrats!!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> U look great. Another reason for me to find u. &#129299;


It's the apps that make the wonder, lol&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Dluvch

ari said:


> Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments
> Today I'm having office fun



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## l.ch.

MrH said:


> My 3 new friends in action [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235306



Beautiful brooches!


----------



## loves

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991



beautiful and congratulations. kaz is a gem to work with.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> My beautiful friend you look AMAZING and so chic! My god you are inspiring me no end[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; how can you be so effortlessly casual and gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]





eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956


Haha, I think it's the other way round, you are the one always look so effortless chic! See, you are looking great again in your new Evie, shawl and shoes! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> love the scarf with the dress atomic


You are so kind!


----------



## Dluvch

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991



Oh wow, that bag is stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u too. I have my eyes on you too. [emoji76][emoji9][emoji76][emoji9][emoji76]



Hahaha! I can imagine both of us eyeing each other with me ready to pounce on you H goodies and run away [emoji3][emoji3]



loves said:


> love the scarf with the dress atomic
> 
> 
> 
> just perfect
> 
> 
> 
> the shawl and eve are made for each other. love it!!



Thank you my dear loves [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Haha, I think it's the other way round, you are the one always look so effortless chic! See, you are looking great again in your new Evie, shawl and shoes! [emoji1][emoji1]



No way! You totally ROCK my friend[emoji8][emoji8] thank you for being so sweet!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991




STUNNING K


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956



I'm convinced that you are one of those ladies that never looks anything but polished sophisticated and elegant.  I love your style my friend. You are truly inspiring me everyday to up my game.   Have an awesome day!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> I'm convinced that you are one of those ladies that never looks anything but polished sophisticated and elegant.  I love your style my friend. You are truly inspiring me everyday to up my game.   Have an awesome day!




And you my darling beautiful friend are so super sweet [emoji8][emoji8] thank you so much for your kind words! Truly made my day and put a smile on my face  I draw my inspiration from you all always [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frenchyfind

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful and thanks for sharing. [emoji3]







Moirai said:


> Beautiful smile, coat, and pochette!







atomic110 said:


> Very beautiful color!! *periogirl, * You really have a good taste and I am curious  about your wardrobe too! When are  you going  to show us? Lol...[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> So cute~ thanks  * loves* for showing it to us! Hope  you had a great dinner
> 
> * ari* you always look so smart! Love it~
> 
> Classic pochette, thanks for sharing* frenchyfind *! I want one too~







loves said:


> thank you and we did xoxo
> 
> thank you dear, it was a quick one before i sent the husband to the airport
> 
> love this look
> 
> thanks!
> 
> thank you dear bobmops
> 
> lovely boots and i love the lace, blue is always good in my book
> 
> thank you it's etrusque
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> love the colours and i'm obsessed with collections imperiales, i love this c/w!
> 
> thank you dear A







ari said:


> Thank You BBC, it astrakhan Ferragamo, at least 15 years old.
> 
> 
> this is so classy!
> 
> 
> *nadiap,* thank you! this is a very kind compliment!
> 
> *chkpfbeliever*, thank you - you guys are so kind fto me!
> 
> eternallove, Thank you! I love them, but they are a bit  need to be soften a bit.
> 
> Thank you *Atomic*




Thank you Ladies!!!... Have a great H week!![emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3237951





eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956



Gorgeous details my friends. Happy Monday :kiss:


----------



## atomic110

I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue &#128517; 
First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month &#128528;&#128559; 
Well, Guess I am not...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3237951


Yes, will let you share your goodie with us too~ lol&#128518;
Your new clutch is looking great!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous details my friends. Happy Monday :kiss:



Thank you my dear Rami[emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue [emoji28]
> First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month [emoji52][emoji54]
> Well, Guess I am not...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Ooooooh!!! What did you get my friend? Let me guess... A scarf or bearne wallet (which is on both of our list [emoji12])


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue &#128517;
> First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month &#128528;&#128559;
> Well, Guess I am not...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Loving this shot. Can't wait to see what's inside...


----------



## l.ch.

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;kisses from Louis )
> He loves to be cozy &#128148;One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))



He is so cute!


----------



## PrestigeH

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991




Beautiful beautiful beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! I can imagine both of us eyeing each other with me ready to pounce on you H goodies and run away [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear loves [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> No way! You totally ROCK my friend[emoji8][emoji8] thank you for being so sweet!




I think we will just stare at each other throughout the whole session and nothing will happen. Imagine if we are married, we will plot against each other everyday till..... Ha ha. Ok let us join forces and focus on atomic. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous details my friends. Happy Monday :kiss:




My Queen. Yeahhhhh. KOMBAYA. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji529][emoji529][emoji529]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue [emoji28]
> First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month [emoji52][emoji54]
> Well, Guess I am not...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




What did u buy????? Show please. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956




Gorgeous....rocking it all!![emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991




OMG!!!! Faaaabulous!!!



atomic110 said:


> I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue [emoji28]
> First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month [emoji52][emoji54]
> Well, Guess I am not...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Monday blues here too...love your ghillies [emoji177] ha ha what's in the bag??


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue &#128517;
> First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month &#128528;&#128559;
> Well, Guess I am not...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Great shot!  Can't wait to see what you got, my hubby challenged me to ban myself from shopping for one month so I need to live vicariously through u lovely ladies.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

periogirl28 said:


> Please excuse me, I think I better skip the H family photo. Will continue to rotate my H and use them daily. The former may shock my DH and the latter is better to confuse him!




Maybe someday we'll get to see it![emoji38]


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue [emoji28]
> First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month [emoji52][emoji54]
> Well, Guess I am not...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Your ring!!! Love the ghillies but got distracted


----------



## loves

Today was a busy day for me so need a hands-free bag, 31cm crevette clemence


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> Today was a busy day for me so need a hands-free bag, 31 crevette clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238067




Nice jypsiere. What size is urs? [emoji3]


----------



## loves

PrestigeH said:


> Nice jypsiere. What size is urs? [emoji3]



31cm i better add that in and thanks dear


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> 31cm i better add that in and thanks dear




Thank you. Beautiful colour. Enjoy.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956



looking great dear Eternal!


----------



## loves

Bobmops said:


> Looking great my friend !&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;kisses from Louis )
> He loves to be cozy &#128148;One fur blanket don't do it for him , he must have two )))



oh so CUTE!


chrystanvii said:


> Good evening everyone! [emoji4] I've been mia lately but here's double the H to compensate. I hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3236267


beautiful exotics


PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone. Those are the last of the last. Going back home today. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe I should stop by the airport H. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Here are the little gift for MYSELF. Ha ha [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] Some bag charms. No rodeos.
> View attachment 3236266


great haul PrestigeH love them



Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3236605
> 
> Double trouble tonight with my H partner in crime. Her Rouge H B35 and my Fuchsia K28 Mou. Have a great night everyone.


lovely companions



Moirai said:


> Hosted a dinner party wearing Kelly silver bracelet.


very elegant moirai


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh!!! What did you get my friend? Let me guess... A scarf or bearne wallet (which is on both of our list [emoji12])


Haha... bingo! *eternallove4bag* You really know me &#128521;&#128521;


Rami00 said:


> Loving this shot. Can't wait to see what's inside...


Thank you *Rami*! Nothing fancy actually&#128513;


BBC said:


> Monday blues here too...love your ghillies [emoji177] ha ha what's in the bag??


Thanks *BBC *! Let's us kill the blue with H power ~


Dira919 said:


> Great shot!  Can't wait to see what you got, my hubby challenged me to ban myself from shopping for one month so I need to live vicariously through u lovely ladies.


Haha, *Dira *, will you get any reward if you make it? I know it's super hard, especially with all beautiful sharing here from TPF...I tried but I just gave it away &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> Your ring!!! Love the ghillies but got distracted





loves said:


> Today was a busy day for me so need a hands-free bag, 31cm crevette clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238067


Thank  you *loves * ! You are so observant! Love your happy J with happy monster too! So cute~


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I think we will just stare at each other throughout the whole session and nothing will happen. Imagine if we are married, we will plot against each other everyday till..... Ha ha. Ok let us join forces and focus on atomic. [emoji3]


How come I became the target? Don't try to divert  attention from your goodies again!


PrestigeH said:


> What did u buy????? Show please. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


Nothing can compare to yours&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> Haha... bingo! *eternallove4bag* You really know me &#128521;&#128521;
> 
> Thank you *Rami*! Nothing fancy actually&#128513;
> 
> Thanks *BBC *! Let's us kill the blue with H power ~
> 
> Haha, *Dira *, will you get any reward if you make it? I know it's super hard, especially with all beautiful sharing here from TPF...I tried but I just gave it away &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Yes he told me he'll get me a surprise! So that's my motivation.


----------



## Dluvch

loves said:


> Today was a busy day for me so need a hands-free bag, 31cm crevette clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238067



Love the bag and the little monster


----------



## atomic110

Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991



Just gorgeous Temps! Congratulations, it's perfect for you!


----------



## atomic110

Dira919 said:


> Yes he told me he'll get me a surprise! So that's my motivation.


Wow, that's sound great! You have such a lovely DH&#128521;


----------



## marbella8

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just gorgeous Temps! Congratulations, it's perfect for you!



Wow, I love it on you, much nicer than in photos of the bag alone (which is already so nice), congrats


----------



## marbella8

atomic110 said:


> I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue &#128517;
> First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month &#128528;&#128559;
> Well, Guess I am not...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Your ghillies is amazing!!!!!


----------



## marbella8

Bobmops said:


> Every outfit of yours is piece of art !



ITA! I love all your blouses, everything is always feminine, yet with an edge, and that is my favorite style


----------



## marbella8

Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening all! My husband snagged this while waiting for a ferry to take us around Elliot Bay near downtown Seattle (or, as he calls it, our cheap-o sunset cruise). This is me with my new pre-loved gold courchevel Kelly, aka Goldie Locks.



Just lovely


----------



## atomic110

marbella8 said:


> Your ghillies is amazing!!!!!


Thanks marbella&#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I think we will just stare at each other throughout the whole session and nothing will happen. Imagine if we are married, we will plot against each other everyday till..... Ha ha. Ok let us join forces and focus on atomic. [emoji3]



Are you proposing my dear friend[emoji3][emoji3] and that too on a public forum [emoji33][emoji33]... If the contract includes that I get ALL of your H goodies then I accept[emoji12]... Of course got to get my DH on board too[emoji23][emoji23]... Hehehe! 



BBC said:


> Gorgeous....rocking it all!![emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! Faaaabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday blues here too...love your ghillies [emoji177] ha ha what's in the bag??



Thank you dear BBC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dira919 said:


> Great shot!  Can't wait to see what you got, my hubby challenged me to ban myself from shopping for one month so I need to live vicariously through u lovely ladies.



Haha! Joining you next month too my friend after I visit the H store day after tomorrow. I need to challenge myself to do that too[emoji51]



Bobmops said:


> looking great dear Eternal!



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Omg!!! These are really one of my favorite designs for the scarves this season! So happy you got two of them! I am the same... If I like a design I find it hard not to buy multiples of it! Love your purchases my friend [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> Today was a busy day for me so need a hands-free bag, 31cm crevette clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238067




Absolutely LOVE this Color!!! STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



So beautiful &#128525;&#128525;, lucky you !


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> Today was a busy day for me so need a hands-free bag, 31cm crevette clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238067



Love the orange color &#128525;, I need to get something in this color &#129300;


----------



## Bobmops

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991



So beautiful &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## weibandy

atomic110 said:


> Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Wow - stunning!  Hope you do some modeling shots for us.  You have so much style.


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956




What scarf is it? Love this outfit!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> What scarf is it? Love this outfit!!




Thank you so much Myrkur [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
This is Fall 2015 CSGM Cavaliers du Caucase CW 04.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.



This is sooooo beautiful!


----------



## temps

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful exotic K! Congrats!!







loves said:


> beautiful and congratulations. kaz is a gem to work with.







Dira919 said:


> Oh wow, that bag is stunning!







eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING K







PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful. [emoji3]







BBC said:


> OMG!!!! Faaaabulous!!!







MrsOwen3 said:


> Just gorgeous Temps! Congratulations, it's perfect for you!







Bobmops said:


> So beautiful [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]







Love_Couture said:


> This is sooooo beautiful!




Thank you!!  I'm totally in love.  Luckily it's sunny today so I carried the bag to work!  A bit too fancy for work but my colleagues don't judge.   

loves - yes, Kaz is an amazing seller!


----------



## thegoldencage

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991



One word- WOW!


----------



## Love_Couture

My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283



Thats nice! I will defenetly try to wear my scarf that way &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283




Love purple[emoji171][emoji171]... Your scarf is beautiful dear Love_Couture and that K is GORGEOUS [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991




Outstanding [emoji7][emoji169][emoji7]
This is a destructive place to be ... everything I see I want &#129297;[emoji179][emoji8]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991




Absolutely stunning. Congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> oh so CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful exotics
> 
> 
> 
> great haul PrestigeH love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely companions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very elegant moirai




Thank you Loves. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> How come I became the target? Don't try to divert  attention from your goodies again!
> 
> Nothing can compare to yours[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]







atomic110 said:


> Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




They look great. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Are you proposing my dear friend[emoji3][emoji3] and that too on a public forum [emoji33][emoji33]... If the contract includes that I get ALL of your H goodies then I accept[emoji12]... Of course got to get my DH on board too[emoji23][emoji23]... Hehehe!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear BBC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Joining you next month too my friend after I visit the H store day after tomorrow. I need to challenge myself to do that too[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! These are really one of my favorite designs for the scarves this season! So happy you got two of them! I am the same... If I like a design I find it hard not to buy multiples of it! Love your purchases my friend [emoji7][emoji7]




Yes I am proposing to your Constance. [emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283




Love ur colour combi. Nice [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I am proposing to your Constance. [emoji51]




Hahahaha!!! Well even the C needs a contractual agreement then [emoji3][emoji3][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576




U look more and more beautiful. Is that your 2016 resolution? Share your secret. Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576




Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!


----------



## Moirai

loves said:


> oh so CUTE!
> beautiful exotics
> 
> great haul PrestigeH love them
> 
> lovely companions
> 
> very elegant moirai



Thank you, loves!


----------



## loves

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576



you rock your silks and csgms dear



Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283



loving them both, gorgeous



atomic110 said:


> Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;



these are superb



Dira919 said:


> Love the bag and the little monster





atomic110 said:


> Thank  you *loves * ! You are so observant! Love your happy J with happy monster too! So cute~





eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely LOVE this Color!!! STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7]





Bobmops said:


> Love the orange color &#55357;&#56845;, I need to get something in this color &#55358;&#56596;



thank you dear atomic, Dira919, eternallove4bag, Bobmops (yes please need at least one orange, great for summer and autumn and heck, even winter)


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Tote bag for last Saturday. Cassis GP36 and MM Rodeo.
> View attachment 3237904



Color of your GP is lovely.



ari said:


> Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments
> Today I'm having office fun



You look fabulous!



atomic110 said:


> Look  like a great fun and yet  you still maintain your smart look! How you do it? This reminded me that last month I did a similar fun dress up for friday nutty look but didn't really pull through it &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Fun and chic! I love it! 



PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3237951



I can really appreciate the leather in this pic. And what watch is that? Looks cool.


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576



Perfectly matched.  This is a gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956



Beautiful matching outfit and Evie! Love your fabulous shoes too!



temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> View attachment 3237991



Wow! Gorgeous K! So nice it went to a fellow tpfer. Congrats!



atomic110 said:


> I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue &#128517;
> First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month &#128528;&#128559;
> Well, Guess I am not...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;





atomic110 said:


> Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Love your Kelly and silks!



loves said:


> Today was a busy day for me so need a hands-free bag, 31cm crevette clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238067



I love hands-free bags. This color is very pretty.



Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283



Beautiful elegant Kelly and scarf.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576



You look so gorgeous, eternal! Love this outfit and colors on you! Hope you had a wonderful night.


----------



## loves

Moirai said:


> I love hands-free bags. This color is very pretty.
> 
> 
> .




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## temps

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576




So chic! Love your shoes too!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Color of your GP is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and chic! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can really appreciate the leather in this pic. And what watch is that? Looks cool.




Thank you Moirai. Yes I love the different leathers in one clutch. It is a watch from Maserati.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576



Great dinner outfit &#128525;Love the orange color of it &#128148;


----------



## Seedlessplum

I hope this qualify as action pic 
Sorry about the huge photo!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283



Fantastic purple combo! I love it!



eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576



Wow, I love the way you wore the scarf


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> I hope this qualify as action pic
> Sorry about the huge photo!
> 
> View attachment 3238761




Elegant. [emoji3]


----------



## loves

Seedlessplum said:


> I hope this qualify as action pic
> Sorry about the huge photo!
> 
> View attachment 3238761




This is so pretty on you [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> I hope this qualify as action pic
> Sorry about the huge photo!
> 
> View attachment 3238761



What a lovely sweet colour, suits you perfectly! 



Moirai said:


> Color of your GP is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Fun and chic! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I can really appreciate the leather in this pic. And what watch is that? Looks cool.



Thank you Moirai! 



Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283



Lovely combination, the Kelly is so soecial!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576



How do you always manage to get just the right items to bring out the best in your shawls? Another chic outfit dear! 




loves said:


> Today was a busy day for me so need a hands-free bag, 31cm crevette clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238067



These monsters are so cute and this one is made for your Jypsiere! Just that right touch of whimsy on a sporty bag. &#55357;&#56459;



atomic110 said:


> Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;



These are fabulous, hidden surprise and a reissued classic. Thanks for posting, I was wondering about the colour ways.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Maybe someday we'll get to see it![emoji38]



&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



atomic110 said:


> Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;





atomic110 said:


> I need little dose of H to kill my Monday blue &#128517;
> First purchase of the year 2016! Thought I can behave as good girl for a while after the madness of last month &#128528;&#128559;
> Well, Guess I am not...&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Wow these hidden horses are really going fast, mod pic please, and you know I love your Ghillies! 



temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991



This is absolutely perfect! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> periogirl, this is such a lovely color combo!



Thank you ari. 



PrestigeH said:


> Nice colour. Love ur collection always.



&#128536;



atomic110 said:


> No worries, Totally reasonable and understand &#128518;&#128518;
> Seeing individual beauty is also a fun way to go!





atomic110 said:


> Look  like a great fun and yet  you still maintain your smart look! How you do it? This reminded me that last month I did a similar fun dress up for friday nutty look but didn't really pull through it &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Thank you!  Look at this, inspiring as ever! 



eternallove4bag said:


> My beautiful friend you look AMAZING and so chic! My god you are inspiring me no end[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; how can you be so effortlessly casual and gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! I need to take tips from you dear ari! No one knows better than you how to dress for success [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite bags and most used for work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; with the rodeo it looks even more beautiful my friend[emoji7]... Love the color too[emoji173]&#65039;



This outfit is just perfect with the CLs as a finishing touch to pull it all together. I need some lessons from you all dears! 



PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3237951



Thank you for sharing, you pull this off very well!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments
> Today I'm having office fun



A touch of whimsy from our dear ari and balanced with her signature rock chic accessories!  Perfect look!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you ari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Look at this, inspiring as ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is just perfect with the CLs as a finishing touch to pull it all together. I need some lessons from you all dears!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing, you pull this off very well!




Thank you Periogirl. U made my day. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji7]


Thanks my dear. Yes, I tent to buy different color in same design clothes/shoes when I can't decide  which one to choose. I just can't believe I do the same in scarves now. That's not  a good sign &#128517;&#128517;


eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576


You look so gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! Please keep it coming, I need your H dose to survive thru the day


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> So beautiful &#128525;&#128525;, lucky you !


Thank you*Bobmops*!


weibandy said:


> Wow - stunning!  Hope you do some modeling shots for us.  You have so much style.


you are so kind * weibandy*! I'll definitely share action shot later &#128521;


PrestigeH said:


> They look great. [emoji16]


Keke, thanks *PrestigeH*!


loves said:


> these are superb
> thank you dear atomic, Dira919, eternallove4bag, Bobmops (yes please need at least one orange, great for summer and autumn and heck, even winter)


Thanks *loves*!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Fun and chic! I love it!





Moirai said:


> Love your Kelly and silks!


So sweet of your *Moirai *


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> These are fabulous, hidden surprise and a reissued classic. Thanks for posting, I was wondering about the colour ways.





periogirl28 said:


> Wow these hidden horses are really going fast, mod pic please, and you know I love your Ghillies!


Thank  you* periogirl*! I love these reissue design more because the color is so pop and vibrant than  the old one... Keke&#128518;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. U made my day. [emoji3]




I do mean it. I have seen these clutches and they need a je ne sais quoi to carry it off. [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Thank  you* periogirl*! I love these reissue design more because the color is so pop and vibrant than  the old one... Keke[emoji38]




Yes much more modern! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576



Sooooo stunningly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

Seedlessplum said:


> I hope this qualify as action pic
> Sorry about the huge photo!
> 
> View attachment 3238761



Absolutely!   I didn't know they had this necklace, love it!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3237951



You always take the best pics! Love this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283


Loving it *Love_Couture*! The color look very classy! Look good on  you&#128522;


Seedlessplum said:


> I hope this qualify as action pic
> Sorry about the huge photo!
> 
> View attachment 3238761


Your shot look like a magazine one*Seedlessplum*!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I do mean it. I have seen these clutches and they need a je ne sais quoi to carry it off. [emoji108]&#127996;




Coming from someone like u with a huge collection. I say THANK YOU. U r my inspiration and now my queen also. [emoji51]&#129299;[emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> You always take the best pics! Love this!




Thank u very much. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Coming from someone like u with a huge collection. I say THANK YOU. U r my inspiration and now my queen also. [emoji51]&#129299;[emoji12]




Wowee! That's not necessary at all [emoji28]. And my collection is definitely not huge. Rock on!


----------



## ms08c

Seedlessplum said:


> I hope this qualify as action pic
> Sorry about the huge photo!
> 
> View attachment 3238761


Beautiful!


----------



## ms08c

Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283


K and the Scarf  love the combo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U look more and more beautiful. Is that your 2016 resolution? Share your secret. Enjoy your dinner.



Aww! You are such a sweetheart my dear PH[emoji173]&#65039; thank you from the bottom of my heart [emoji8][emoji8]



Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!



Thank you dear Freckles1[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> you rock your silks and csgms dear



Thank you so much loves[emoji173]&#65039; my shawls are my key pieces and my outfits and other accessories are chosen around it[emoji6]



weibandy said:


> Perfectly matched.  This is a gorgeous outfit!!



Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Beautiful matching outfit and Evie! Love your fabulous shoes too!
> 
> .



Thank you so much my dear Moirai[emoji173]&#65039; couldn't help taking these new shoes for a spin[emoji8]



Moirai said:


> You look so gorgeous, eternal! Love this outfit and colors on you! Hope you had a wonderful night.



Your positive comments always make my day my friend and I thank you for that 



temps said:


> So chic! Love your shoes too!



Thank you dear temps[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Great dinner outfit [emoji7]Love the orange color of it [emoji174]



Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]... I was never a fan of orange till I got into H and now even in my dreams I see only orange [emoji23][emoji23]



Seedlessplum said:


> Wow, I love the way you wore the scarf



Thank you my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> How do you always manage to get just the right items to bring out the best in your shawls? Another chic outfit dear!



Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] thank you my beautiful friend... Your sweet comments always puts a smile on my face and I walk a little taller 



periogirl28 said:


> This outfit is just perfect with the CLs as a finishing touch to pull it all together. I need some lessons from you all dears!



Oh my darling friend its I who get my inspiration from all of you each day! I am a huge fan of your style[emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> You look so gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Please keep it coming, I need your H dose to survive thru the day



Lol! You are too adorable for words my friend[emoji8][emoji8] I think I bombarded everyone enough yesterday with my pictures[emoji51][emoji51]... They all need a break from me now [emoji23]



Dira919 said:


> Sooooo stunningly gorgeous!!!!



Thank you my gorgeous friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I am still thinking about your stunning new B and waiting to hear all about it[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> I hope this qualify as action pic
> Sorry about the huge photo!
> 
> View attachment 3238761




Oooooh! These look amazing on you my dear!!! I have always seen them in the store but tried to not notice it because one more addition to my already long wish list is catastrophic for my wallet [emoji23][emoji23] BUT with this fabulous mod shot I am in LOVE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

My OOTD. Thanks to atomic, I went to the H store too. [emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Elegant. [emoji3]





periogirl28 said:


> What a lovely sweet colour, suits you perfectly!





Dira919 said:


> Absolutely!   I didn't know they had this necklace, love it!





atomic110 said:


> Your shot look like a magazine one*Seedlessplum*!





ms08c said:


> Beautiful!





eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh! These look amazing on you my dear!!! I have always seen them in the store but tried to not notice it because one more addition to my already long wish list is catastrophic for my wallet [emoji23][emoji23] BUT with this fabulous mod shot I am in LOVE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear all. Hope I have not get some your wallets in trouble, but it is really pretty and comes in many colors. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> My OOTD. Thanks to atomic, I went to the H store too. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3238896
> 
> View attachment 3238897



Ohhh. I wonder what you got 
Nice orange combo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> My OOTD. Thanks to atomic, I went to the H store too. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3238896
> 
> View attachment 3238897




My first thought...OMG! That's a PERFECT color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My second thought... Yay! Dear PH won't come after evies anymore [emoji51]... Third thought... Where do you get your amazing creativity? FABULOUS SHOT and another AMAZING BUY [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Ohhh. I wonder what you got
> 
> Nice orange combo!




Thank you Seedlessplum. My SA got me a KDT and a jige in one of the new 2016 colours I was told. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> My first thought...OMG! That's a PERFECT color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My second thought... Yay! Dear PH won't come after evies anymore [emoji51]... Third thought... Where do you get your amazing creativity? FABULOUS SHOT and another AMAZING BUY [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




Thank u. One of my 2016 resolutions is to have more evies especially the gold ones. [emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum. My SA got me a KDT and a jige in one of the new 2016 colours I was told. [emoji3]



Please show us your goodie orange loots soon. I am sure some of us can't wait to see more!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Please show us your goodie orange loots sure. I am sure some of us can't wait to see more!




Thank you Seedlessplum for the support. Yes will reveal soon. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ms08c

PrestigeH said:


> My OOTD. Thanks to atomic, I went to the H store too. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3238896
> 
> View attachment 3238897


Beautiful combo! Can't wait to see!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> My OOTD. Thanks to atomic, I went to the H store too. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3238896
> 
> View attachment 3238897




Can't wait to see the new treasures!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u. One of my 2016 resolutions is to have more evies especially the gold ones. [emoji12]




Hahaha! Should have guessed[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

ms08c said:


> Beautiful combo! Can't wait to see!




Thank you Ms08c. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Can't wait to see the new treasures!




Thank you my Queen. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u. One of my 2016 resolutions is to have more evies especially the gold ones. [emoji12]




Ok we are all dying to know what you have in the shopping bag!! REVEAL PLEASE [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## Rami00

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!




SNOW!!!!! &#9731;[emoji301]&#65039;&#9731;[emoji301]&#65039; Must be freezing. Nice [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok we are all dying to know what you have in the shopping bag!! REVEAL PLEASE [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




U r so sweet. A tie, a KDT in RGHW and a Jige in Sauge colour (kind of like cement colour). Sorry for doing more than one post today.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> My OOTD. Thanks to atomic, I went to the H store too. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3238896
> 
> View attachment 3238897


Wow my friend you are on fire! Shopping in a row~ can't wait  to see what you got again, I'm really curious about your wardrobe too! Please reveal please &#128521;&#128521;


eternallove4bag said:


> My first thought...OMG! That's a PERFECT color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My second thought... Yay! Dear PH won't come after evies anymore [emoji51]... Third thought... Where do you get your amazing creativity? FABULOUS SHOT and another AMAZING BUY [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


+1


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!


Snow white in black! So pretty! Happy Tuesday to you  too!
I can't  wait till Friday now&#128517;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wow my friend you are on fire! Shopping in a row~ can't wait  to see what you got again, I'm really curious about your wardrobe too! Please reveal please [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> +1




Atomic I have been influenced by u my friend. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. A tie, a KDT in RGHW and a Jige in Sauge colour (kind of like cement colour). Sorry for doing more than one post today.
> View attachment 3238954
> 
> View attachment 3238955


Your new Jige look so creamy and yummy ~ &#128523;&#128523;&#128523;can I have it? I remember  you said Jige can't fit your wallet right?


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Atomic I have been influenced by u my friend. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


Hahaha, are  you sure it's not Eternallove4bag? She is the one got the new gold Evie and many more beautiful shawls... &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Your new Jige look so creamy and yummy ~ [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]can I have it? I remember  you said Jige can't fit your wallet right?




Ermmmm did I? Not me [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]. It can fit my phone though. Lol


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!




Dear Rami, elegant in the snow! [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. A tie, a KDT in RGHW and a Jige in Sauge colour (kind of like cement colour). Sorry for doing more than one post today.
> View attachment 3238954
> 
> View attachment 3238955




Thumbs up, very cool! Love the RGHW esp and that Jige really looks like Sage green.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!



Black and white together is STUNNING!!! What a beautiful shot my dear! Can you believe we still haven't got any snow yet[emoji33]



PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. A tie, a KDT in RGHW and a Jige in Sauge colour (kind of like cement colour). Sorry for doing more than one post today.
> View attachment 3238954
> 
> View attachment 3238955



LOVE the tie! I would totally go for those colors! RGHW is PERFECTION [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And that Jige is TDF!!! Looks like etain rather than Sauge or have I gone nuts? All I see is etain these days! I need to get an etain bag now [emoji23][emoji23]... And now I want a Jige too[emoji51]... Oh well I will just take yours [emoji12]



atomic110 said:


> Hahaha, are  you sure it's not Eternallove4bag? She is the one got the new gold Evie and many more beautiful shawls... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Lol!! My sweet friend you were one of the people who inspired me to go get the evie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thumbs up, very cool! Love the RGHW esp and that Jige really looks like Sage green.




Thanks Periogirl. Yes there is sort a tinge of green in grey.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Black and white together is STUNNING!!! What a beautiful shot my dear! Can you believe we still haven't got any snow yet[emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the tie! I would totally go for those colors! RGHW is PERFECTION [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And that Jige is TDF!!! Looks like etain rather than Sauge or have I gone nuts? All I see is etain these days! I need to get an etain bag now [emoji23][emoji23]... And now I want a Jige too[emoji51]... Oh well I will just take yours [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! My sweet friend you were one of the people who inspired me to go get the evie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Look into my eyes. [emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55]Yes u need etain and yes u need jige and yes u need to give Constance away and yes u need to give evie away.......[emoji42][emoji42][emoji42][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99] giveeee awaaaayyyyyy.......


----------



## atomic110

A Super blur me again...lol
No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> SNOW!!!!! &#9731;[emoji301]&#65039;&#9731;[emoji301]&#65039; Must be freezing. Nice [emoji3]


I'ts only -2C/28F usually it gets colder after the snow.


atomic110 said:


> Snow white in black! So pretty! Happy Tuesday to you  too!
> I can't  wait till Friday now&#128517;


Thank you. I keep thinking it's Thursday lol.


periogirl28 said:


> Dear Rami, elegant in the snow! [emoji8]


Thank you babe :kiss:


eternallove4bag said:


> Black and white together is STUNNING!!! What a beautiful shot my dear! Can you believe we still haven't got any snow yet[emoji33]


Thank you. We didn't get as much snow as last year. I am not sure if it's a good thing or bad..probably bad for the farmers.


----------



## EmileH

atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Lovely classic outfit. Perfectly accessorized.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




I love the twist on ur blouse so cool. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> My OOTD. Thanks to atomic, I went to the H store too. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3238896
> 
> View attachment 3238897





PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. A tie, a KDT in RGHW and a Jige in Sauge colour (kind of like cement colour). Sorry for doing more than one post today.
> View attachment 3238954
> 
> View attachment 3238955



 OMG! Beautiful shots. Congrats! PrestigeH, I need to borrow that Jige and I dont care if you agree or not. 


atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


 WOW! Love the whole look. Nailed it.



Seedlessplum said:


> I hope this qualify as action pic
> Sorry about the huge photo!
> View attachment 3238761


It's looks so delicate on you. Gorgeous.



eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576


Sexy mama!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> OMG! Beautiful shots. Congrats! PrestigeH, I need to borrow that Jige and I dont care if you agree or not.
> 
> WOW! Love the whole look. Nailed it.
> 
> 
> It's looks so delicate on you. Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Sexy mama!!!




Yes My Queen. Kombaya. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Look into my eyes. [emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55]Yes u need etain and yes u need jige and yes u need to give Constance away and yes u need to give evie away.......[emoji42][emoji42][emoji42][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99] giveeee awaaaayyyyyy.......



Hahahaha!!! Stop trying to hypnotize me you naughty boy!! And you already have too many H bags! Stop trying to swipe mine[emoji3][emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



STUNNING! Now look what you beautiful enablers are doing.. I want a Jige and a Farandole [emoji23][emoji23]... My gorgeous friend you really do look like a VISION! Breathtaking[emoji7][emoji7]



Rami00 said:


> I'ts only -2C/28F usually it gets colder after the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I keep thinking it's Thursday lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you babe :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. We didn't get as much snow as last year. I am not sure if it's a good thing or bad..probably bad for the farmers.




Snow looks so beautiful but tricky to drive in [emoji16][emoji16]... But do wish we had had a white Christmas though! The weather is so different this year here too! Last year this time we were battling so many snow storms! This year it's too calm!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> LOVE the tie! I would totally go for those colors! RGHW is PERFECTION [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And that Jige is TDF!!! Looks like etain rather than Sauge or have I gone nuts? All I see is etain these days! I need to get an etain bag now [emoji23][emoji23]... And now I want a Jige too[emoji51]... Oh well I will just take yours [emoji12]
> 
> Lol!! My sweet friend you were one of the people who inspired me to go get the evie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Look into my eyes. [emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55]Yes u need etain and yes u need jige and yes u need to give Constance away and yes u need to give evie away.......[emoji42][emoji42][emoji42][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99][emoji99] giveeee awaaaayyyyyy.......



eternallove4bag - Don't fall into the trap


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> OMG! Beautiful shots. Congrats! PrestigeH, I need to borrow that Jige and I dont care if you agree or not.
> 
> WOW! Love the whole look. Nailed it.
> 
> 
> It's looks so delicate on you. Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Sexy mama!!!




Lol! Thank you my friend [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> eternallove4bag - Don't fall into the trap




Right Rami? I think we have let off the pressure on him. Maybe time to tighten the noose?[emoji3][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha!!! Stop trying to hypnotize me you naughty boy!! And you already have too many H bags! Stop trying to swipe mine[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING! Now look what you beautiful enablers are doing.. I want a Jige and a Farandole [emoji23][emoji23]... My gorgeous friend you really do look like a VISION! Breathtaking[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow looks so beautiful but tricky to drive in [emoji16][emoji16]... But do wish we had had a white Christmas though! The weather is so different this year here too! Last year this time we were battling so many snow storms! This year it's too calm!




I am not trying to hypnotize u. [emoji23] I am sincere. Look understand u want the Farandole right? Ok let's go get it from atomic. Stay very focus and stay very very focus. Farandole is ur target. &#127993;[emoji457]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> eternallove4bag - Don't fall into the trap




Oh my Queen u r our idol. Please Queen Scarlet. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji16][emoji51][emoji14][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I am not trying to hypnotize u. [emoji23] I am sincere. Look understand u want the Farandole right? Ok let's go get it from atomic. Stay very focus and stay very very focus. Farandole is ur target. &#127993;[emoji457]




Hahaha! Leave poor atomic alone[emoji23]... But I do want that orange evie, every single B, Victoria, Jige.... And the list goes on and on[emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my Queen u r our idol. Please Queen Scarlet. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji16][emoji51][emoji14][emoji12]




Stop trying to woo our team members[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my Queen u r our idol. Please Queen Scarlet. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji16][emoji51][emoji14][emoji12]


 Do we have a deal on jige? 


eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Leave poor atomic alone[emoji23]... But I do want that orange evie, every single B, Victoria, Jige.... And the list goes on and on[emoji12]





eternallove4bag said:


> Stop trying to woo our team members[emoji3][emoji3]


I know right. I love how he kills people with love. Good game Prestige H.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Right Rami? I think we have let off the pressure on him. Maybe time to tighten the noose?[emoji3][emoji23]


+1&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



PrestigeH said:


> I am not trying to hypnotize u. [emoji23] I am sincere. Look understand u want the Farandole right? Ok let's go get it from atomic. Stay very focus and stay very very focus. Farandole is ur target. &#127993;[emoji457]


Don't use me again&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Top priorities are your rodeosss, Bsss, Jige, Evie, .... endless list &#128539;&#128539;


eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Leave poor atomic alone[emoji23]... But I do want that orange evie, every single B, Victoria, Jige.... And the list goes on and on[emoji12]


Thanks  my dear! You  are the best!


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Do we have a deal on jige?
> I know right. I love how he kills people with love. Good game Prestige H.


Please command him to hand over all his rodeosss and Bsss too... lol&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> Please command him to hand over all his rodeosss and Bsss too... lol&#128518;&#128518;



Thank you Atomic. I can't believe I missed the rodeos.....Geez.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Do we have a deal on jige?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right. I love how he kills people with love. Good game Prestige H.




We don't talk deal to our Queen. We bow. We are the minions. [emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> +1[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> Don't use me again[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Top priorities are your rodeosss, Bsss, Jige, Evie, .... endless list [emoji14][emoji14]
> 
> Thanks  my dear! You  are the best!




I didn't use u. Eternallove says she wanted ur Farandole. [emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Atomic. I can't believe I missed the rodeos.....Geez.




Rami our Queen ---- Atomic just commanded u to command ..... [emoji12][emoji16][emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Omg!!! I am just rolling with laughter!! You all are the best [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Ok to make things clear.. Dear PH you CANNOT break our team or our mission no matter what you do... And out team ROCKS [emoji8][emoji8]




Rami00 said:


> Thank you Atomic. I can't believe I missed the rodeos.....Geez.







PrestigeH said:


> We don't talk deal to our Queen. We bow. We are the minions. [emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55]







PrestigeH said:


> I didn't use u. Eternallove says she wanted ur Farandole. [emoji14]







atomic110 said:


> +1[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> Don't use me again[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Top priorities are your rodeosss, Bsss, Jige, Evie, .... endless list [emoji14][emoji14]
> 
> Thanks  my dear! You  are the best!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> We don't talk deal to our Queen. We bow. We are the minions. [emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55]


awwwww. I almost fell on this one 


PrestigeH said:


> Rami our Queen ---- Atomic just commanded u to command ..... [emoji12][emoji16][emoji12][emoji16]


I like what you are doing here


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Atomic. I can't believe I missed the rodeos.....Geez.





PrestigeH said:


> We don't talk deal to our Queen. We bow. We are the minions. [emoji55][emoji55][emoji55][emoji55]





PrestigeH said:


> I didn't use u. Eternallove says she wanted ur Farandole. [emoji14]





PrestigeH said:


> Rami our Queen ---- Atomic just commanded u to command ..... [emoji12][emoji16][emoji12][emoji16]


&#128513;&#128513;&#128513; You guys are super star!! So fun hanging out  with you all here...
Now back  to business,  PrestigeH, time to surrender your H goodies &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> awwwww. I almost fell on this one
> 
> 
> 
> I like what you are doing here




Thank u my Queen. Just remember that we are always on your side. No one can command our Queen. Lol [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] You guys are super star!! So fun hanging out  with you all here...
> Now back  to business,  PrestigeH, time to surrender your H goodies [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] lol




I love hanging out with u all too. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Ok back to business too, Atomic, which H goodie are u referring to? [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely classic outfit. Perfectly accessorized.


You  are so sweet and kind * pocketbook*!


PrestigeH said:


> I love the twist on ur blouse so cool. [emoji3]


Thanks my friend *PrestigeH *! Your new Jige is even  more cool&#128521;&#128521;


eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING! Now look what you beautiful enablers are doing.. I want a Jige and a Farandole [emoji23][emoji23]... My gorgeous friend you really do look like a VISION! Breathtaking[emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks my dear * eternallove* I want Jige too.. let's  get it from PrestigeH&#128518;&#128518;


Rami00 said:


> WOW! Love the whole look. Nailed it.


Your compliment makes my day*Rami *!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I love hanging out with u all too. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Ok back to business too, Atomic, which H goodie are u referring to? [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]




Hahahahaha [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u my Queen. Just remember that we are always on your side. No one can command our Queen. Lol [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


Trying your luck again? Lol...


PrestigeH said:


> I love hanging out with u all too. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Ok back to business too, Atomic, which H goodie are u referring to? [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


Show us your happy 'H'amily photos and we'll make the wish list to you... &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Trying your luck again? Lol...
> 
> Show us your happy 'H'amily photos and we'll make the wish list to you... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




+1 [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. A tie, a KDT in RGHW and a Jige in Sauge colour (kind of like cement colour). Sorry for doing more than one post today.
> View attachment 3238954
> 
> View attachment 3238955



Wow ! Like both orange and gray colors &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Omg ! Very elegant &#128525;


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Omg ! Very elegant &#128525;


Thanks *Bobmops* for such lovely comment! You are so sweet&#128516;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wow ! Like both orange and gray colors [emoji174][emoji174]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; U r so kind.


----------



## LaenaLovely

atomic110 said:


> Double the Surprise! Cheval Surprise Remix in black and white[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Double trouble...in every good way!  Congrats!


----------



## LaenaLovely

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991




Drooling over this beauty!  Great outfit as well...casual elegance.


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956




Head to toe perfection!  Love your new evie and how she works with that shawl.  Ohhh and CLs my first love . Congrats on putting. Together another stunning look dear friend!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3237951




Another magazine worthy shot!  Love this all around!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love_Couture said:


> My scarf and my bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Happy Monday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3238283




Love how this all goes together...your rodeo looks great w the silk too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576




Grrrreat! Keep them coming!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

[QyUOTE=ari;29675400]Thank you dear friends for the kind compliments 

Today I'm having office fun[/QUOTE]


Sexy refined!  You look wonderful!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh! These look amazing on you my dear!!! I have always seen them in the store but tried to not notice it because one more addition to my already long wish list is catastrophic for my wallet [emoji23][emoji23] BUT with this fabulous mod shot I am in LOVE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




We are evie bag twins!  So honored to be twins with you.


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Your outfit is THE coolest, is it one piece? Graphic and clean, goes well with the H!


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> Double trouble...in every good way!  Congrats!


Oh ya, tell me about it &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; thank  you my dear


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Your outfit is THE coolest, is it one piece? Graphic and clean, goes well with the H!


That's so nice of you! It is actually 2 pieces &#128521; 
I guess the cutting and materials does make it look like one piece &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> That's so nice of you! It is actually 2 pieces [emoji6]
> I guess the cutting and materials does make it look like one piece [emoji38][emoji38]




It's paired very well, I love it!


----------



## Love_Couture

atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Look this look.  Very classy and elegant.  Happy Tuesday.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Head to toe perfection!  Love your new evie and how she works with that shawl.  Ohhh and CLs my first love . Congrats on putting. Together another stunning look dear friend!







LaenaLovely said:


> Grrrreat! Keep them coming!  You look gorgeous!







LaenaLovely said:


> We are evie bag twins!  So honored to be twins with you.




Thank you my TPF bestie [emoji8][emoji8] so happy that we are bag twins! Totally my honor my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I love CL shoes too but can't manage more than 3 inches of heels and Mr. CL hardly ever puts out shoes with smaller heels so whenever I see any I just grab them [emoji23]... Thank you for your sweet comment always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... We miss you here! Come back with more of your fabulous shots


----------



## LaenaLovely

Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> My OOTD. Thanks to atomic, I went to the H store too. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3238896
> 
> View attachment 3238897



Awesome look, what did you get, I need to live vicariously as I was naughty this month and last month????


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



I am at a loss for words....you look stunning!  I thought this was a pic from a magazine!


----------



## Dluvch

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.



Nothing like orange medicine when you're sick. Love the B!


----------



## billysmom

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.


H therapy - so effective!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.




Ooooooh nothing like H medicine[emoji7][emoji7] what did you get my beautiful friend[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... I definitely spy a CSGM and a scarf? Can't wait!!! Get well soon my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Look at your fabulous B! Drooling [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!



Happy Tuesday to you too!  Looks chilly, but you look good!


----------



## weibandy

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.



This is the best picture.  Hope you feel better soon!  I can tell you are doing all the right things


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.


 
aww I hope you feel better soon Laena  My cough is not going away anywhere...been a week now


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> aww I hope you feel better soon Laena  My cough is not going away anywhere...been a week now



There is def a cough going around here too!  Feel better!


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.



Hope you feel better after doses of orange H medications... Can't wait to see your goodies...


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> There is def a cough going around here too!  Feel better!




Hope you feel better soon. Vitamin H always helps.


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> aww I hope you feel better soon Laena  My cough is not going away anywhere...been a week now



Rami, you should go to the doctor, don't let it turn into something serious.  My friend had a cough and it turned into bronchitis. Not trying to sound like a mom


----------



## Dluvch

LaenaLovely said:


> There is def a cough going around here too!  Feel better!



Hope you feel better soon, but definitely love the Orange juice you got


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Another magazine worthy shot!  Love this all around!




Thank you LaenaLovely. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.




Nice B. Please reveal. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Awesome look, what did you get, I need to live vicariously as I was naughty this month and last month????




Morning Dira. Got myself a tie, a bracelet and a clutch. Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Dira. Got myself a tie, a bracelet and a clutch. Thank you. [emoji3]




He means he got me those things and holding them for me till I go get them[emoji3][emoji12]... Good morning dear PH [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> He means he got me those things and holding them for me till I go get them[emoji3][emoji12]... Good morning dear PH [emoji3]




Good morning Eternallove. Ok come over if u dare. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove. Ok come over if u dare. [emoji12]




Hahaha! Ok pm me your address and you never know who all might show up at your doorstep [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Dira. Got myself a tie, a bracelet and a clutch. Thank you. [emoji3]



Oh you do not disappoint prestige H


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> He means he got me those things and holding them for me till I go get them[emoji3][emoji12]... Good morning dear PH [emoji3]



Hahaha!  You all have so much more fun over here on the H thread


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Hahaha!  You all have so much more fun over here on the H thread




We are serious and we mean business. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Hahaha!  You all have so much more fun over here on the H thread







PrestigeH said:


> We are serious and we mean business. [emoji12][emoji12]




We get along well... We may get along even better once dear PH decides to SHARE... Hello? Are you listening my dear[emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> We get along well... We may get along even better once dear PH decides to SHARE... Hello? Are you listening my dear[emoji12]




Yes Dira join me. I know u know. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes Dira join me. I know u know. &#129299;&#129299;




Hello? Stop trying to steal members for your team!! I know her longer [emoji12]... Right Dira?


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> We get along well... We may get along even better once dear PH decides to SHARE... Hello? Are you listening my dear[emoji12]







PrestigeH said:


> Yes Dira join me. I know u know. &#129299;&#129299;







eternallove4bag said:


> Hello? Stop trying to steal members for your team!! I know her longer [emoji12]... Right Dira?




Hi Dira. Let me use a sentence to describe our relationship. We Are The Last Men Standing. That's how close we are. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Dira. Let me use a sentence to describe our relationship. We Are The Last Men Standing. That's how close we are. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]




Nice pitch! It is still NOT going to work [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Dira. Let me use a sentence to describe our relationship. We Are The Last Men Standing. That's how close we are. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]




.... And Dira is a girl [emoji12][emoji12]... So now you are the ONLY MAN STANDING [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

You all are cracking me up. And I'm gone one day and now totally lost! 

SO! Everyone looks great!!! And I promise to check in more often!


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> Look this look.  Very classy and elegant.  Happy Tuesday.



happy Tuesday to you  too *Love_Couture*! Thank  you for your kind words&#128522;&#128522;


Dira919 said:


> I am at a loss for words....you look stunning!  I thought this was a pic from a magazine!


Thanks *Dira * !You  are so nice,
now  I know why PrestigeH is trying so hard to get you onboard  to his 'team', lol&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## PrestigeH

BBC said:


> You all are cracking me up. And I'm gone one day and now totally lost!
> 
> SO! Everyone looks great!!! And I promise to check in more often!




Good morning/ evening to BBC. Come back when u can and join us or rather Join Me. &#129299;


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.


Get well soon * LaenaLovely * ! Doses  of H medicine will cheer  you up&#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning/ evening to BBC. Come back when u can and join us or rather Join Me. &#129299;




Hahaha... Still on the hunt?[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

BBC said:


> You all are cracking me up. And I'm gone one day and now totally lost!
> 
> SO! Everyone looks great!!! And I promise to check in more often!


+1 
haha,let's get the party started! come and have fun with us!&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Dira919 said:


> Hope you feel better soon, but definitely love the Orange juice you got



Haha you are too funny Dira919.  Thanks for the love.  Orange juice always helps me feel better.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Dira919 said:


> Nothing like orange medicine when you're sick. Love the B!







billysmom said:


> H therapy - so effective!







eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh nothing like H medicine[emoji7][emoji7] what did you get my beautiful friend[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... I definitely spy a CSGM and a scarf? Can't wait!!! Get well soon my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Look at your fabulous B! Drooling [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







weibandy said:


> This is the best picture.  Hope you feel better soon!  I can tell you are doing all the right things







Rami00 said:


> aww I hope you feel better soon Laena  My cough is not going away anywhere...been a week now







Love_Couture said:


> Hope you feel better after doses of orange H medications... Can't wait to see your goodies...







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Vitamin H always helps.







Dira919 said:


> Hope you feel better soon, but definitely love the Orange juice you got







PrestigeH said:


> Nice B. Please reveal. [emoji3]







atomic110 said:


> Get well soon * LaenaLovely * ! Doses  of H medicine will cheer  you up[emoji6]




Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!

Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> 
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557




Very beautiful colour combi. [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> 
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557




Beautiful choice!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning/ evening to BBC. Come back when u can and join us or rather Join Me. &#129299;




Yeah, I'm here! I'm in NY, so it's night. I'm trying to see if I can spot any H at the State of the Union...seeing a lot of anemone and RT in the audience (ah, another one for the addiction thread)...and a bizarre multicolor polka dot fully- sequined jacket. &#129300;



atomic110 said:


> +1
> haha,let's get the party started! come and have fun with us![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




I've been busy partying at H!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji106]&#127996; moving it on over here!


----------



## PrestigeH

BBC said:


> Yeah, I'm here! I'm in NY, so it's night. I'm trying to see if I can spot any H at the State of the Union...seeing a lot of anemone and RT in the audience (ah, another one for the addiction thread)...and a bizarre multicolor polka dot fully- sequined jacket. &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been busy partying at H!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji106]&#127996; moving it on over here!




Welcome BBC. Seems like lots of activities over at ur side. Fun. [emoji3]


----------



## Jadeite

eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576




This is very nice.
What shoes please?


----------



## PrestigeH

Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630



Great colors&#128525;&#128525;, love it &#128148;


----------



## loves

btw i added some of you on ig, do follow back although mine are not really bag pics but you get lots of food 



PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630



love this, love the contrast. good choice dear



LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> 
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557



another beautiful picture, love that c/w



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.



get well soon, im sick at home too that's why i have time to keep up with this thread
i love that b the colour is gorgeous, what is it? it is TDF



atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;



atomic you look FANTASTIC, i love this entire outfit



PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. A tie, a KDT in RGHW and a Jige in Sauge colour (kind of like cement colour). Sorry for doing more than one post today.
> View attachment 3238954
> 
> View attachment 3238955



love that tie, my dad banned me from getting him any more h ties lol



Rami00 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!



happy tuesday although it is alr weds here, i miss snow and you look fab


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Great colors[emoji7][emoji7], love it [emoji174]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> btw i added some of you on ig, do follow back although mine are not really bag pics but you get lots of food
> 
> 
> 
> love this, love the contrast. good choice dear
> 
> 
> 
> another beautiful picture, love that c/w
> 
> 
> 
> get well soon, im sick at home too that's why i have time to keep up with this thread
> i love that b the colour is gorgeous, what is it? it is TDF
> 
> 
> 
> atomic you look FANTASTIC, i love this entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> love that tie, my dad banned me from getting him any more h ties lol
> 
> 
> 
> happy tuesday although it is alr weds here, i miss snow and you look fab




Thank you Loves. It is a nice tie. Maybe ur dad may make an exception for this one. [emoji12]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630



VERRRY nice!


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> 
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557



Love this combination isn't it great when you blend old and new purchases together? Sorry to hear so many members are ill, get well soon, an Orange a day... well you know!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> VERRRY nice!




Thank you My Queen. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630



That Evie is gorg and the color is TDF!  Your arm candy is nice on the eyes too!  Have a lovely day my friend.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> 
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557


Glad  to hear that you  are feeling better , H medicine works!&#128518;&#128518;
Great match on the CSGM! Yes, better keep yourself warm and recover soon


----------



## atomic110

BBC said:


> Yeah, I'm here! I'm in NY, so it's night. I'm trying to see if I can spot any H at the State of the Union...seeing a lot of anemone and RT in the audience (ah, another one for the addiction thread)...and a bizarre multicolor polka dot fully- sequined jacket. &#129300;
> 
> I've been busy partying at H!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji106]&#127996; moving it on over here!


Yay! The more  the merrier! Show us more H party shots &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630


Another Evie! You are amazing and full of surprises! Please keep it coming&#128518;&#128518;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> atomic you look FANTASTIC, i love this entire outfit


Thanks loves! So nice  of you&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## LaenaLovely

loves said:


> btw i added some of you on ig, do follow back although mine are not really bag pics but you get lots of food
> 
> 
> 
> love this, love the contrast. good choice dear
> 
> 
> 
> another beautiful picture, love that c/w
> 
> 
> 
> get well soon, im sick at home too that's why i have time to keep up with this thread
> i love that b the colour is gorgeous, what is it? it is TDF
> 
> 
> 
> atomic you look FANTASTIC, i love this entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> love that tie, my dad banned me from getting him any more h ties lol
> 
> 
> 
> happy tuesday although it is alr weds here, i miss snow and you look fab



Loves - thank you!  Hope you feel better too!  Bonus of being home sick isnTPF.  My b is blue saint cyr.  Kind of a cross of blue atoll and lagoon but a bit more fall.  Like a tiffany blue.


----------



## loves

LaenaLovely said:


> Loves - thank you!  Hope you feel better too!  Bonus of being home sick isnTPF.  My b is blue saint cyr.  Kind of a cross of blue atoll and lagoon but a bit more fall.  Like a tiffany blue.



thanks. i never really gave blue saint cyr a thought, your pic is gorgeous...


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630




Aha! So someone has more than two evies? Now I am J [emoji3].... I love this color! Is this blue sapphire dear PH? ... I love your color choices always and your knack for putting everything together [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

I guess this is my action shot today. Under the Waves mousseline cw11.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> 
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557




Yay!!! Honored to be twins with you in this Balade shawl my dear TPF bestie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This one is a grail for me... Can't wait to see how you style it my friend[emoji7][emoji7]...you know if feel my shawls are doing the same... Giving life to clothes that have been hanging for years and hardly worn. Don't these shawls give instant upliftment to any clothes? So happy you got this! I am the same btw .... DH doesn't need to know EVERY purchase! As it is he doesn't remember what was bought, when and by who so if he likes something before I can say anything he is the first one to say.."I must have bought this right? See I have amazing taste" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].. All I do is nod trying not to laugh [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> I guess this is my action shot today. Under the Waves mousseline cw11.




:died: omg!!! Now I am freaking out! This is on my list my darling stunningly beautiful friend... Seeing you wear it with such grace I am in seventh heaven!!! WOW WOW WOW[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> :died: omg!!! Now I am freaking out! This is on my list my darling stunningly beautiful friend... Seeing you wear it with such grace I am in seventh heaven!!! WOW WOW WOW[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



My dear you need this. You will rock it! (Plus it def goes with your Constance!)


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557



Beautiful matching outfit, Laena. Glad you're feeling better. 



PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630



Another lovely Evie! What color is this?



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.



Lovely B! H is the perfect medicine!



atomic110 said:


> A Super blur me again...lol
> No scarf but with my Farandole + Ms.G today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



You look gorgeous and chic! Love the outfit and accessories.



Rami00 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!



Great shot! Gorgeous black against white.


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> That Evie is gorg and the color is TDF!  Your arm candy is nice on the eyes too!  Have a lovely day my friend.




Thank u Dira. U have a lovely day too. [emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Another Evie! You are amazing and full of surprises! Please keep it coming[emoji38][emoji38][emoji6][emoji6]




Thank you Atomic. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Aha! So someone has more than two evies? Now I am J [emoji3].... I love this color! Is this blue sapphire dear PH? ... I love your color choices always and your knack for putting everything together [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Good morning sweetheart. Yes it is blue sapphire. I think. &#129300;&#129300;[emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> I guess this is my action shot today. Under the Waves mousseline cw11.



This is just gorgeous! Love the way you're wearing it.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I guess this is my action shot today. Under the Waves mousseline cw11.




Elegance is written all over this picture. My Queen. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful matching outfit, Laena. Glad you're feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lovely Evie! What color is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely B! H is the perfect medicine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous and chic! Love the outfit and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot! Gorgeous black against white.




Hi Moirai. It is blue sapphire. &#128578;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> My dear you need this. You will rock it! (Plus it def goes with your Constance!)




I am going to the store today so just hoping my store got some too! If not I will have to patiently wait [emoji6]... Patience is so not my virtue [emoji3] BUT for this beauty I am willing to wait! Oh my friend you make it look divine[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning sweetheart. Yes it is blue sapphire. I think. &#129300;&#129300;[emoji57][emoji57]




Good morning my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hehe I guessed it right then! I have this color on my wish list... Come to think of it every color on my wish list is already owned by you[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... Coincidence? Or just meant for me? [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jadeite said:


> This is very nice.
> What shoes please?




Thank you Jadeite. These are Louboutins [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hehe I guessed it right then! I have this color on my wish list... Come to think of it every color on my wish list is already owned by you[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... Coincidence? Or just meant for me? [emoji6][emoji3]




Definitely not coincidence. This means that all your H items are mine too. What are u waiting for? Time to hand over. [emoji379][emoji379]


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> This is just gorgeous! Love the way you're wearing it.



Thank you! Actually I am totally bad at knots. I only know this drape from the H.com site 



PrestigeH said:


> Elegance is written all over this picture. My Queen. [emoji7][emoji7]



Haiz! 



eternallove4bag said:


> I am going to the store today so just hoping my store got some too! If not I will have to patiently wait [emoji6]... Patience is so not my virtue [emoji3] BUT for this beauty I am willing to wait! Oh my friend you make it look divine[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



This is divine as are many of the other designs and colour ways, which is why I had a huge problem choosing. Can't wait to see your choices!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. A tie, a KDT in RGHW and a Jige in Sauge colour (kind of like cement colour). Sorry for doing more than one post today.
> View attachment 3238954
> 
> View attachment 3238955



Love everything here! Love the colors and pattern of the tie. How about a mod pic of it, please? Didn't you say jige is too small for your wallet? I think this matches my last outfit 



PrestigeH said:


> My OOTD. Thanks to atomic, I went to the H store too. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3238896
> 
> View attachment 3238897



Wow, another Evie! Beautiful color.



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Moirai. Yes I love the different leathers in one clutch. It is a watch from Maserati.



Ahh, thank you, PH. The logo looked familiar but couldn't quite place it. Guess I need to see it on a car


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Definitely not coincidence. This means that all your H items are mine too. What are u waiting for? Time to hand over. [emoji379][emoji379]




Hahaha! Hello? I was going to say it should be the other way around!!! Your turn to hand it over[emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Love everything here! Love the colors and pattern of the tie. How about a mod pic of it, please? Didn't you say jige is too small for your wallet? I think this matches my last outfit




You GO girl[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love everything here! Love the colors and pattern of the tie. How about a mod pic of it, please? Didn't you say jige is too small for your wallet? I think this matches my last outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, another Evie! Beautiful color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, thank you, PH. The logo looked familiar but couldn't quite place it. Guess I need to see it on a car




Strange that u think like atomic about the size of the jige. [emoji12][emoji12] I will put the jige in a evie. That should work. &#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Actually I am totally bad at knots. I only know this drape from the H.com site



You're wearing it beautifully and looking very chic.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Actually I am totally bad at knots. I only know this drape from the H.com site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haiz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is divine as are many of the other designs and colour ways, which is why I had a huge problem choosing. Can't wait to see your choices!




You are my new Queen now [emoji9][emoji9] since Kat and Rami are missing. [emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Strange that u think like atomic about the size of the jige. [emoji12][emoji12] I will put the jige in a evie. That should work. &#129300;&#129300;



I think it looks better on Atomic and me than in your Evie . Another one to add to the impending raid


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> You are my new Queen now [emoji9][emoji9] since Kat and Rami are missing. [emoji20][emoji20]




Oh STOP!!! No one is going to your side[emoji3][emoji3] in fact soon all your H goodies will be walking over to our side [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> You are my new Queen now [emoji9][emoji9] since Kat and Rami are missing. [emoji20][emoji20]



Shall we just be H fans together yeah?


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> You GO girl[emoji3][emoji3]



LOL! Good morning, eternal! Poor PH!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> I think it looks better on Atomic and me than in your Evie . Another one to add to the impending raid




Rape???? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I need to button my shirt. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Shall we just be H fans together yeah?




[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Ok sure my queen. Ha ha [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> LOL! Good morning, eternal! Poor PH!




Yes Poor PH. Join me Moirai. Please. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> LOL! Good morning, eternal! Poor PH!




Good morning my friend[emoji173]&#65039;... Don't even listen to dear PH! He is panicking with no one ready to join him [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Keren16

Good morning eternallove4bag[emoji560]
How are you?
Getting ready for H?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Good morning eternallove4bag[emoji560]
> How are you?
> Getting ready for H?




Good morning my friend! I have butterflies in my stomach. Other than that all good [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning my friend[emoji173]&#65039;... Don't even listen to dear PH! He is panicking with no one ready to join him [emoji3][emoji3]




I am anxious for u too. Please reveal when u get something from H. Woohoo. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I am anxious for u too. Please reveal when u get something from H. Woohoo. [emoji3]




Aww! Thank you so much! This is so much fun doing it with the support and love of my darling friends here[emoji8][emoji8]... This visit better turn out well now [emoji3]


----------



## Jadeite

PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630




Such a playful pic, thank you


----------



## PrestigeH

Jadeite said:


> Such a playful pic, thank you




Thank you Jadeite. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww! Thank you so much! This is so much fun doing it with the support and love of my darling friends here[emoji8][emoji8]... This visit better turn out well now [emoji3]




Yes u have my full support. Follow this instruction. Go to the H store....grab the items....run to the post office....send them to the address that I pvt to u.....Hoolala....Happy day....[emoji3][emoji7].....you go girl.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww! Thank you so much! This is so much fun doing it with the support and love of my darling friends here[emoji8][emoji8]... This visit better turn out well now [emoji3]



I'm so excited for you! Keeping my fingers crossed. 



PrestigeH said:


> Yes u have my full support. Follow this instruction. Go to the H store....grab the items....run to the post office....send them to the address that I pvt to u.....Hoolala....Happy day....[emoji3][emoji7].....you go girl.



LOL. He takes it and gives it. Love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

PrestigeH said:


> Welcome BBC. Seems like lots of activities over at ur side. Fun. [emoji3]






atomic110 said:


> Yay! The more  the merrier! Show us more H party shots [emoji38][emoji38]




Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906




That is incredible on you.stunning.


----------



## PrestigeH

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906




I love your colour sense. Sophisticated and elegant. U can pose girl. So cool. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906



You look gorgeous! Like a movie star! Love everything including your beautiful hair color.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes u have my full support. Follow this instruction. Go to the H store....grab the items....run to the post office....send them to the address that I pvt to u.....Hoolala....Happy day....[emoji3][emoji7].....you go girl.



Hahaha! Omg! I can laugh all day with you!!! And NO ABSOLUTELY NOT [emoji3][emoji3]



Moirai said:


> I'm so excited for you! Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. He takes it and gives it. Love it!




Thank you so much my friend  taking all the good wishes with me [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906




Wow!!! You look amazing dear BBC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this green is just STUNNING on you[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906



That suit you great ! Love VCA &#128148;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> I guess this is my action shot today. Under the Waves mousseline cw11.


Loving it! So colorful and vibrant and you nailed it


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Strange that u think like atomic about the size of the jige. [emoji12][emoji12] I will put the jige in a evie. That should work. &#129300;&#129300;





Moirai said:


> I think it looks better on Atomic and me than in your Evie . Another one to add to the impending raid





PrestigeH said:


> Rape???? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I need to button my shirt. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


Hahaha... that's because you said it before! No need to unbutton your shirt, just hand over your J, Bss, Eviesss and rodeosss...&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906



This is absolutely the right scarf for you! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Loving it! So colorful and vibrant and you nailed it



Thank you dear!


----------



## atomic110

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906


Wow... love the way you do selfie and you look so stylish ! I'm huge fan of this now &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Omg! I can laugh all day with you!!! And NO ABSOLUTELY NOT [emoji3][emoji3]
> Thank you so much my friend  taking all the good wishes with me [emoji8][emoji8]


All  the best H luck and love  to you my dear~&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## catsinthebag

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906



You look beautiful. Love the contrast of your hair color and the shawl.


----------



## ms08c

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906


It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh STOP!!! No one is going to your side[emoji3][emoji3] in fact soon all your H goodies will be walking over to our side [emoji3][emoji3]


Tell him. Tell him. 


PrestigeH said:


> Elegance is written all over this picture. My Queen. [emoji7][emoji7]


Serioulsy, I don't show up for couple of hours and you decide to cheat already? I think you forget the Halloween knife huh?!


----------



## Rami00

weibandy said:


> Happy Tuesday to you too!  Looks chilly, but you look good!


 
Thank you Weibandy :kiss: 


It wasn't that cold yesterday but today it's -11C/12F.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Tell him. Tell him.
> 
> Serioulsy, I don't show up for couple of hours and you decide to cheat already? I think you forget the Halloween knife huh?!




[emoji31][emoji31] Yeah my Queen is back. [emoji12][emoji12] Kat where are u? Come back too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> All  the best H luck and love  to you my dear~[emoji8][emoji8]



[emoji8][emoji8] you ROCK! Thank you!



Rami00 said:


> Tell him. Tell him.
> 
> Serioulsy, I don't show up for couple of hours and you decide to cheat already? I think you forget the Halloween knife huh?!




Oh yeah!! I am going to sit back and enjoy this one [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... He was totally trying to cheat on you my dear Rami[emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

weibandy said:


> Happy Tuesday to you too!  Looks chilly, but you look good!


 


LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> 
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557


 I love the way you paired it. Beautiful pick. 


PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630


Happy Wednesday! I loving all the colors on this thread today. Nice shot.


periogirl28 said:


> I guess this is my action shot today. Under the Waves mousseline cw11.


Simply gorgeous! like always 


BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> View attachment 3239906


WOW! This cw looks amazing on you.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31] Yeah my Queen is back. [emoji12][emoji12] Kat where are u? Come back too.


 
I haven't seen Kat on this thread for a while. I hope all is well with her. Maybe she is away on vacay...


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> I love the way you paired it. Beautiful pick.
> 
> Happy Wednesday! I loving all the colors on this thread today. Nice shot.
> 
> Simply gorgeous! like always
> 
> WOW! This cw looks amazing on you.




Thank you my Queen with the knife. [emoji380]


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Tell him. Tell him.
> Serioulsy, I don't show up for couple of hours and you decide to cheat already? I think you forget the Halloween knife huh?!





PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31] Yeah my Queen is back. [emoji12][emoji12] Kat where are u? Come back too.





eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8] you ROCK! Thank you!
> Oh yeah!! I am going to sit back and enjoy this one [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... He was totally trying to cheat on you my dear Rami[emoji6]



Perfect timing! Caught red-handed! LOL!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31] Yeah my Queen is back. [emoji12][emoji12] Kat where are u? Come back too.



Hahaha, caught red handed!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> I love the way you paired it. Beautiful pick.
> 
> Happy Wednesday! I loving all the colors on this thread today. Nice shot.
> 
> Simply gorgeous! like always
> 
> WOW! This cw looks amazing on you.



Thank you dear!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Perfect timing! Caught red-handed! LOL!




My Queen is a very very very understanding queen. Ok everything is back to normal now. Everyone please go back to your seat. Thank u. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Dira919 said:


> Rami, you should go to the doctor, don't let it turn into something serious.  My friend had a cough and it turned into bronchitis. Not trying to sound like a mom


Arent you a sweetheart :kiss: 


I have been taking antibiotics only at night (knocks me out lol) but seems like I need to go back to the doc coz it certainly is not working.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Hahaha, caught red handed!




[emoji23][emoji23] Hi Periogirl. [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> My Queen is a very very very understanding queen. Ok everything is back to normal now. Everyone please go back to your seat. Thank u. [emoji5]&#65039;




Hahaha! RUN! The crowd is coming towards you[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Arent you a sweetheart :kiss:
> 
> 
> I have been taking antibiotics only at night (knocks me out lol) but seems like I need to go back to the doc coz it certainly is not working.




Yes please go back to see the doctor. U need to take the medications according to the dosage and time. Cannot skip my queen. Maybe also because it is cold there. Keep your neck warm. Hope u feel better soon. Ok no knife for now.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] Hi Periogirl. [emoji14][emoji14]



I hope your Queen forgives you. Haha!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8] you ROCK! Thank you!
> Oh yeah!! I am going to sit back and enjoy this one [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... He was totally trying to cheat on you my dear Rami[emoji6]





periogirl28 said:


> Hahaha, caught red handed!





PrestigeH said:


> My Queen is a very very very understanding queen. Ok everything is back to normal now. Everyone please go back to your seat. Thank u. [emoji5]&#65039;


Hahaha, best show ever... lol&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
You all  really brighten up my  day


----------



## Myrkur

Wow guys this thread goes waaay too fast for me to keep up! 




eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work with my new trusted friend, my evie, CdC shawl, clic H and my new CL shoes [emoji173]&#65039; love them! Happy Monday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237955
> View attachment 3237956




I have probably said this before lol but I love your shawl and evie combo!! 




temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991




Beautiful Kelly! 




eternallove4bag said:


> Out for dinner...my trusted Tyger Tyger ...Sorry for the overdose of pictures today [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238576




Yay! The Tyger Tyger looks beautiful on you 




Seedlessplum said:


> I hope this qualify as action pic
> Sorry about the huge photo!
> 
> View attachment 3238761




Very delicate! 




LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.




Beautiful B, is that malachite? 




PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630




Love that blue!! 




periogirl28 said:


> I guess this is my action shot today. Under the Waves mousseline cw11.




Looks good on you!


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Wow guys this thread goes waaay too fast for me to keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have probably said this before lol but I love your shawl and evie combo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! The Tyger Tyger looks beautiful on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very delicate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B, is that malachite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good on you!




Welcome back My Q.... Myrkur..... [emoji16][emoji51][emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> I haven't seen Kat on this thread for a while. I hope all is well with her. Maybe she is away on vacay...


Miss Kat too... I remember she mentioned she will  be traveling to somewhere cold, with her new gloves &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> I hope your Queen forgives you. Haha!





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! RUN! The crowd is coming towards you[emoji3][emoji3]


Exactly my thoughts 


PrestigeH said:


> Yes please go back to see the doctor. U need to take the medications according to the dosage and time. Cannot skip my queen. Maybe also because it is cold there. Keep your neck warm. Hope u feel better soon. Ok no knife for now.


Good recovery but NO. I think we NEED to TALK


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Exactly my thoughts
> 
> Good recovery but NO. I think we NEED to TALK




Skip the lecture. What about a blue de malte and poppy orange rodeo? Ok? [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Exactly my thoughts
> 
> Good recovery but NO. I think we NEED to TALK


I'm taking  the front row to wait  for the show&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



PrestigeH said:


> Skip the lecture. What about a blue de malte and poppy orange rodeo? Ok? [emoji5]&#65039;


The black, the green, the BlueLin, the Limegreen, ... are better rodeo options to offer&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; Please forget the blue de malte and poppy orange &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That is incredible on you.stunning.






PrestigeH said:


> I love your colour sense. Sophisticated and elegant. U can pose girl. So cool. [emoji3]






Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous! Like a movie star! Love everything including your beautiful hair color.






eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! You look amazing dear BBC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; this green is just STUNNING on you[emoji7][emoji7]






Bobmops said:


> That suit you great ! Love VCA [emoji174]






periogirl28 said:


> This is absolutely the right scarf for you! Congrats!






atomic110 said:


> Wow... love the way you do selfie and you look so stylish ! I'm huge fan of this now [emoji6][emoji6]






catsinthebag said:


> You look beautiful. Love the contrast of your hair color and the shawl.






ms08c said:


> It looks beautiful on you!






Rami00 said:


> WOW! This cw looks amazing on you.




WOW WOW WOW, people - you totally made my day!!!! [emoji8][emoji177][emoji8][emoji177][emoji8]

PBP, PrestigeH, Moirai, eternallove4bag, Bobmops, periogirl, atomic110, catsinthebag, ms08c,and Rami00 thank you SO much for the kind compliments! Wow, what a great response! I always imagine that I'm looking ridiculous (and maybe a little old to be doing this?), but I suppose part of that has to do with DS1s professional life and me being around ridiculously attractive people on a regular basis. At least watching all his photo sessions, I may have learned a thing or two.

For years I've avoided the bright pinks because I was afraid they would clash with my hair, but I love the color of the belt, and this GM has some of "my" colors in it too. I really love it, and wearing some H that wasn't "safe" or in my usual subdued comfort zone actually felt great!


----------



## Bobmops

Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
Happy Wednesday everyone !


----------



## AnaTeresa

Lovely, Bobmops! You look nice and warm, as well!


----------



## Bobmops

AnaTeresa said:


> Lovely, Bobmops! You look nice and warm, as well!



Thank you AnaTeresa!&#128525;


----------



## weibandy

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906



Love this!! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> 
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557


Lovely color combination &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.



Looks great !&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;love the B color &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone !




Happy Wednesday! Love this look!


----------



## Kaya7

ceci said:


> Wow! Lost count how many fabulous action shots! Looks like everyone has a great holiday! Happy New Year!! Sorry I'm a little bit behind.
> 
> Here's the bicolor charm I've waited almost 4 years for the perfect color combo! Thanks to my lovely SA who called me up just before Christmas!
> 
> Today's the perfect sunny, below-freezing day to wear my white coat to match my bicolor Kelly with the bicolor cheval paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233614



Hi Ceci! I love your Kelly and cheval paddock. They look georgeous With white cost. Lovely


----------



## Kaya7

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you all for your kind get wells!  Feeling a bit better with all the positivity and laughter you sent my way.  And now I'm feeling up to outfit planning with my new csgm...balade en berline in vert/bleu/Gris cw.  A shopping my closet old cashmere sweater given new life by this shawl.  Tomorrow is going to be cold!
> 
> Yes, eternal love...you did spy a csgm in my bags earlier.  Sorry for the lack of strip tease reveal.  Trying to be low key and not have my DH lose it that I'm H shopping and house decorating shopping all at the same time.
> View attachment 3239557



This csgm balade en Berlíne is fabulous. I have the one, also in vert/bleu/gris but he is still in the box. I have to wear him.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone !




Omg! If I ever met you on the way looking this stunning I would stop and stare like a complete idiot!!! You my beautiful friend are truly STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... That coat, the shawl and the rings! Wow [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

I was cracking up reading this!!! Omg!!! I have the BEST friends here[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And yup dear PH you really did mess up your position with dear Rami this time AND got caught red handed [emoji23][emoji23]... You can't talk yourself out of this one! Hahaha! [emoji3][emoji3]... And then you offer her rodeos that as atomic pointed out may not be accepted by her... :shaking my head: no good!!! Hehehe!




atomic110 said:


> Hahaha, best show ever... lol[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> You all  really brighten up my  day







Rami00 said:


> Exactly my thoughts
> 
> Good recovery but NO. I think we NEED to TALK







PrestigeH said:


> Skip the lecture. What about a blue de malte and poppy orange rodeo? Ok? [emoji5]&#65039;







atomic110 said:


> I'm taking  the front row to wait  for the show[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> The black, the green, the BlueLin, the Limegreen, ... are better rodeo options to offer[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Please forget the blue de malte and poppy orange [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> Wow guys this thread goes waaay too fast for me to keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have probably said this before lol but I love your shawl and evie combo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! The Tyger Tyger looks beautiful on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very delicate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B, is that malachite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good on you!




Thank you so much Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone !




Can I ask you one question? Why are you so pretty? Seriously u look good. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Can I ask you one question? Why are you so pretty? Seriously u look good. [emoji16]




Yay! You are awake! Ok so shall I begin the torture? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I was cracking up reading this!!! Omg!!! I have the BEST friends here[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And yup dear PH you really did mess up your position with dear Rami this time AND got caught red handed [emoji23][emoji23]... You can't talk yourself out of this one! Hahaha! [emoji3][emoji3]... And then you offer her rodeos that as atomic pointed out may not be accepted by her... :shaking my head: no good!!! Hehehe!




Good morning Eternallove. My queen will accept that rodeo. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! You are awake! Ok so shall I begin the torture? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Ok let us get the  H whip and H candles ready. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! You are awake! Ok so shall I begin the torture? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Bring out the etain B too. Very beautiful. U must be very excited now. Do some action shots.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove. My queen will accept that rodeo. [emoji12][emoji12]



Lol! Which one? [emoji6][emoji6][emoji3][emoji3] you have been cheating on a lot of your queens [emoji23][emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Ok let us get the  H whip and H candles ready. [emoji12][emoji12]




Hahaha! Why fight when you can HYPNOTIZE! Hehehe!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Bring out the etain B too. Very beautiful. U must be very excited now. Do some action shots.




Awwww! You saw it already? I think I posted a mod pic in the reveal thread but promise from tomorrow you will be begging me to stop posting the pictures[emoji3][emoji3] I will flood you with them[emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww! You saw it already? I think I posted a mod pic in the reveal thread but promise from tomorrow you will be begging me to stop posting the pictures[emoji3][emoji3] I will flood you with them[emoji51]




Ok I will be waiting and sitting at the front seat. Can u give me the Constance then? [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok I will be waiting and sitting at the front seat. Can u give me the Constance then? [emoji3]




NAHA!!! My goodness the number of amazing bags you own! I will be rich just owning them! Hand them over [emoji379][emoji379]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone !




You are Beyond Fabulous!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Dluvch

Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> Happy Wednesday everyone !



Gorgeous!


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> Happy Wednesday everyone !


Of course! This is call beauty  in action ! So gorgeous


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww! You saw it already? I think I posted a mod pic in the reveal thread but promise from tomorrow you will be begging me to stop posting the pictures[emoji3][emoji3] I will flood you with them[emoji51]


Big big  congrats my dear on your new score ! I'm ready  to take on  your Beautiful action shots &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> Happy Wednesday everyone !



Gorgeous, Bobmops! You look like a movie star too!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! You are awake! Ok so shall I begin the torture? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]





PrestigeH said:


> Ok let us get the  H whip and H candles ready. [emoji12][emoji12]





eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww! You saw it already? I think I posted a mod pic in the reveal thread but promise from tomorrow you will be begging me to stop posting the pictures[emoji3][emoji3] I will flood you with them[emoji51]





atomic110 said:


> Big big  congrats my dear on your new score ! I'm ready  to take on  your Beautiful action shots &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



You guys are a riot! Lots of laughter here! 
Yes, eternal, looking forward to your beautiful action shots and the ways you're going to match your B.


----------



## Ethengdurst

PrestigeH said:


> Evie Fever. Thanks to Eternallove & Atomic. Have a Happy Wednesday to everyone.
> View attachment 3239630



Lovely blue! Great wrist stack too!


----------



## PrestigeH

Ethengdurst said:


> Lovely blue! Great wrist stack too!




Thank you Ethengdurst. &#129299;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone !




You look wonderful!  Love that yummy fur too!


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...

May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




U look dashing. The red suits u. Congratulations!!!! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Love the outfits, especially second one! And RC Kelly is perfect with them, lovely pop of red.


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


So gorgeous! Your RCK32 go well  with all  your outfit!


----------



## l.ch.

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



YES, YES, YES! Love the red Kelly and your outfits!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Can I ask you one question? Why are you so pretty? Seriously u look good. [emoji16]



Thank you my elegant friend ! Self discipline and self improvement that's my constant concern &#128514;&#128514;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> You look wonderful!  Love that yummy fur too!



Thank you dear , hope you feel better !


----------



## Bobmops

BBC said:


> You are Beyond Fabulous!!!! [emoji7]



So sweet ! Thank you !&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Happy Wednesday! Love this look!



Than you soo much !&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Dira919 said:


> Gorgeous!



Happy you like it , Dira &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, Bobmops! You look like a movie star too!



You are guys so generous in here &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;start thinking of carier change &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#128561;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Of course! This is call beauty  in action ! So gorgeous



You are sweetest , Atomic !


----------



## Bobmops

5 am in Thursday ... Waiting to board .. On my way to see new exciting business partners &#128556;&#129297;&#129303;&#128514;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> 5 am in Thursday ... Waiting to board .. On my way to see new exciting business partners [emoji51]&#129297;&#129303;[emoji23]




Enjoy your flight. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy your flight. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



It's canceled ... Driving home &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;


----------



## PrestigeH

Oh sorry to hear that. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] Drive to H store. [emoji12]


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> It's canceled ... Driving home &#128545;&#128545;&#128545;



Oh dear, the meeting or the flight? Have a good day anyway.


----------



## loves

Bobmops said:


> 5 am in Thursday ... Waiting to board .. On my way to see new exciting business partners &#128556;&#129297;&#129303;&#128514;



you always look so good bobmops


----------



## loves

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



look at those legs! love the red kelly, it's gorgeous


----------



## loves

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906



that is a stunning c/w and i love your selfie


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> I guess this is my action shot today. Under the Waves mousseline cw11.



you wear the moussie very well perio, so pretty


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy your flight. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



We have most boring H shop ever ,unfortunately ...
Never bought there anything &#128580;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Oh dear, the meeting or the flight? Have a good day anyway.



Thank you dear , the flight ... Will need to rebook with another!!!
airline


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> you always look so good bobmops


So kind , my dear !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> We have most boring H shop ever ,unfortunately ...
> 
> Never bought there anything &#128580;




Awww [emoji23] Just out of curiosity--- how many H stores are there? I mean within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear , the flight ... Will need to rebook with another!!!
> airline



OMG that's terrible! Wish you a very good meeting in future!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



That RC is just perfect for winter isn't it, I especially love your knit in the second photo.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Awww [emoji23] Just out of curiosity--- how many H stores are there? I mean within reasonable driving distance.



There one in a country ) and it baad !next one will be in Copenhagen -700 km away &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
So I stick to H.com and trip shopping &#128553;&#128557;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> There one in a country ) and it baad !next one will be in Copenhagen -700 km away [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So I stick to H.com and trip shopping [emoji30][emoji24]




Wow that's far. I will start walking now to reach probably next week for the 700 km. Hopefully I will survive.


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> I guess this is my action shot today. Under the Waves mousseline cw11.




I am in love! You wear it so well!


----------



## AvrilShower

Bobmops said:


> 5 am in Thursday ... Waiting to board .. On my way to see new exciting business partners [emoji51]&#129297;&#129303;[emoji23]




You look fabulous! We might have the same nail color[emoji8]




PrestigeH said:


> Oh sorry to hear that. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] Drive to H store. [emoji12]




PrestigeH I love your idea lol!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




You look amazing! 
Bright color Ks have been my favorite [emoji7][emoji7] RC is among the best!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> You look fabulous! We might have the same nail color[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH I love your idea lol!!!




Hi AvrilShower. H store is my therapy. Lol [emoji23]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's far. I will start walking now to reach probably next week for the 700 km. Hopefully I will survive.



Welcome to Scandinavia !) we have very limited access to small 
luxuries &#128556;&#128556;&#128553;&#10052;&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> You look fabulous! We might have the same nail color[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH I love your idea lol!!!



My favorite one , make my hands look very pale &#128148;&#128525;


----------



## temps

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906




Beautiful scarf and love the color!!




tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




I have the same one in RG but would have picked RC if I had a choice.   love your K.  And as someone mentioned... Your legs...!!! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> OMG that's terrible! Wish you a very good meeting in future!



Yes ... Total waste of time &#128557;&#128553;


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Hi AvrilShower. H store is my therapy. Lol [emoji23]




I can tell and I understand [emoji56][emoji56]

It is so silky and so cheerful with so many rodeos surrounded [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## AvrilShower

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906




You look gorgeous! You should do more selfies please!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Looking gorgeous! Love the pop of color, that totally works on you. 



loves said:


> that is a stunning c/w and i love your selfie




Thank you!!! [emoji254]


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> I am in love! You wear it so well!



Thank you AvrilShower!


----------



## periogirl28

Keeping warm with my Blackglama and BBB
Added the charm for some colour


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Keeping warm with my Blackglama and BBB
> Added the charm for some colour
> View attachment 3240787
> 
> View attachment 3240788




Hi Periogirl..... Lol. Nice leather. So cool and mysterious.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Welcome to Scandinavia !) we have very limited access to small
> 
> luxuries [emoji51][emoji51][emoji30][emoji300]&#65039;




Over here, we don't have access to online shopping. Let us write in to H and hopefully they can have a store 699km away from u ---- it is nearer. Lol [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Kidding


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> You look gorgeous! You should do more selfies please!!!




Sheesh. It is day time over there. Not a good time to talk about rodeos. But today she will be too excited about her new B. [emoji12]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Periogirl..... Lol. Nice leather. So cool and mysterious.



Hi Prestige! Thanks! No one who knows me actually thinks I am cool or mysterious! But you made my day!


----------



## PrestigeH

There is something about Lizzie.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> P
> 
> Hi Prestige! Thanks! No one who knows me actually thinks I am cool or mysterious! But you made my day!




Yes today and tmr u r Periogirl. U never know. Better to be careful than sorry. I don't wanna be under that knife. That hand is still in my mind. [emoji24][emoji23][emoji24][emoji23]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> There is something about Lizzie.
> View attachment 3240803



Ahhhhh, love Lizzie , need Lizzie &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Keeping warm with my Blackglama and BBB
> Added the charm for some colour
> View attachment 3240787
> 
> View attachment 3240788



Love your mink , B and lovely gloves &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Ahhhhh, love Lizzie , need Lizzie [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank u. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

AvrilShower said:


> You look gorgeous! You should do more selfies please!!!




Oh you are so sweet! I will make an attempt, though I certainly don't have the skills of some of you other fabulous people here. [emoji41][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> There is something about Lizzie.
> View attachment 3240803



Yes it's true. I know someone who would run away with that KD and it's not me either!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Love your mink , B and lovely gloves &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Yes it's true. I know someone who would run away with that KD and it's not me either!




[emoji23][emoji23] I think today will be fine. &#129299;


----------



## HummingBird1

My BE So Kelly brightens up a cold day. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrestigeH

HummingBird1 said:


> My BE So Kelly brightens up a cold day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240814




Bright and fresh colours. Nice picture too.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous outfits and matching!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

HummingBird1 said:


> My BE So Kelly brightens up a cold day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240814




Beautiful colors!


----------



## periogirl28

HummingBird1 said:


> My BE So Kelly brightens up a cold day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240814



Yes we need all the brightening up we can get today! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Big big  congrats my dear on your new score ! I'm ready  to take on  your Beautiful action shots [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you so much my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8] still can't believe she is mine! My first B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> You guys are a riot! Lots of laughter here!
> 
> Yes, eternal, looking forward to your beautiful action shots and the ways you're going to match your B.



Thank you my darling friend! Can't wait to get the new baby out [emoji3][emoji3]



Bobmops said:


> 5 am in Thursday ... Waiting to board .. On my way to see new exciting business partners [emoji51]&#129297;&#129303;[emoji23]



You look fabulous and I am really swooning over your new shawl my fiend [emoji7][emoji7]... So sorry your trip got cancelled 



periogirl28 said:


> Keeping warm with my Blackglama and BBB
> Added the charm for some colour
> View attachment 3240787
> 
> View attachment 3240788



Stunning my gorgeous friend!!! This gloves and the B!!! Pure unadulterated HEAVEN [emoji7][emoji7] gosh I have to learn to take beautiful pictures like you and PH[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> There is something about Lizzie.
> View attachment 3240803



Omg!!! Going to the store to buy it tomorrow. I forgot it at the store in all my excitement!!! My darling SA is holding it for me! Twins on another fabulous piece that you own my dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]... Your fabulous shots are like a sip of coffee for me (I am a coffee but btw)... It jumps tarts my day [emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Yes it's true. I know someone who would run away with that KD and it's not me either!




Ahem... It might be me my friend! Why am I buying this again if dear PH already has it? Darling PH will you courier it to me please [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Whoa!!! You have killer legs and a killer figure to go with it my dear tonkamama!!! Wow! You look HOT HOT HOT! That RC K is totally drool worthy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; RC is on my wish list too[emoji173]&#65039;... Love the way you dress[emoji7]



HummingBird1 said:


> My BE So Kelly brightens up a cold day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240814




You brightened up my day HummingBird1 with your amazing vibrant color shot! That BE is stunning and goes so well with your McQueen scarf[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8] still can't believe she is mine! My first B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend! Can't wait to get the new baby out [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous and I am really swooning over your new shawl my fiend [emoji7][emoji7]... So sorry your trip got cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning my gorgeous friend!!! This gloves and the B!!! Pure unadulterated HEAVEN [emoji7][emoji7] gosh I have to learn to take beautiful pictures like you and PH[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Going to the store to buy it tomorrow. I forgot it at the store in all my excitement!!! My darling SA is holding it for me! Twins on another fabulous piece that you own my dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]... Your fabulous shots are like a sip of coffee for me (I am a coffee but btw)... It jumps tarts my day [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem... It might be me my friend! Why am I buying this again if dear PH already has it? Darling PH will you courier it to me please [emoji3][emoji3]



Oh you r gonna be twins with Prestige! On many other things to come also I think.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8] still can't believe she is mine! My first B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend! Can't wait to get the new baby out [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous and I am really swooning over your new shawl my fiend [emoji7][emoji7]... So sorry your trip got cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning my gorgeous friend!!! This gloves and the B!!! Pure unadulterated HEAVEN [emoji7][emoji7] gosh I have to learn to take beautiful pictures like you and PH[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Going to the store to buy it tomorrow. I forgot it at the store in all my excitement!!! My darling SA is holding it for me! Twins on another fabulous piece that you own my dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]... Your fabulous shots are like a sip of coffee for me (I am a coffee but btw)... It jumps tarts my day [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem... It might be me my friend! Why am I buying this again if dear PH already has it? Darling PH will you courier it to me please [emoji3][emoji3]




I think it will match really well with ur etain. Go get it. Just get out of the house and drive. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Oh you r gonna be twins with Prestige! On many other things to come also I think.




Yes I hope to be twins too. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Come to think of it why am I buying again? Dear PH you know how much I love to torture you! Why have two of the things that we will 'share' all our lives right? Seems so wasteful [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]


periogirl28 said:


> Oh you r gonna be twins with Prestige! On many other things to come also I think.







PrestigeH said:


> I think it will match really well with ur etain. Go get it. Just get out of the house and drive. [emoji12][emoji12]







PrestigeH said:


> Yes I hope to be twins too. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji51]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Come to think of it why am I buying again? Dear PH you know how much I love to torture you! Why have two of the things that we will 'share' all our lives right? Seems so wasteful [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]



It's true. So does that mean I can borrow your Constance then?  &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> It's true. So does that mean I can borrow your Constance then?  [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Oh for you anything my friend! After all we are on the same team [emoji3][emoji3] and I get to baby sit all your H goodies when you are traveling [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; please don't forget the deal we made a few weeks back[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> It's true. So does that mean I can borrow your Constance then?  [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Yes Periogirl. Thank u. Yeahhhhh [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh for you anything my friend! After all we are on the same team [emoji3][emoji3] and I get to baby sit all your H goodies when you are traveling [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; please don't forget the deal we made a few weeks back[emoji3][emoji3]




Now we can have all urs. Start packing the B first. [emoji379][emoji379]&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Keeping warm with my Blackglama and BBB
> Added the charm for some colour
> View attachment 3240787
> 
> View attachment 3240788


 Dream bag 


PrestigeH said:


> There is something about Lizzie.
> View attachment 3240803


Arm candy on fleek!


tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> Thanks for letting me share.


RC never looked soooooo GOOD! 



Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> Happy Wednesday everyone !





Bobmops said:


> 5 am in Thursday ... Waiting to board .. On my way to see new exciting business partners &#128556;&#129297;&#129303;&#128514;


Bopmops, I always love your shots.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Dream bag
> 
> Arm candy on fleek!
> 
> RC never looked soooooo GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> Bopmops, I always love your shots.




Yeah good morning my queen. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh for you anything my friend! After all we are on the same team [emoji3][emoji3] and I get to baby sit all your H goodies when you are traveling [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; please don't forget the deal we made a few weeks back[emoji3][emoji3]



I didn't forget, was waiting for you to come over when I went to Brazil for Christmas. No H bags allowed remember? 



Rami00 said:


> Dream bag
> 
> Arm candy on fleek!
> 
> RC never looked soooooo GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> Bopmops, I always love your shots.



Thank you Rami!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Now we can have all urs. Start packing the B first. [emoji379][emoji379]&#129299;&#129299;




How mean! And to think you already own an etain B!!! What are you going to do with two my dear PH? [emoji3][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> I didn't forget, was waiting for you to come over when I went to Brazil for Christmas. No H bags allowed remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Rami!




Hahaha! Oops ok next time you are traveling! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## H.C.LV.

HummingBird1 said:


> My BE So Kelly brightens up a cold day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240814



Gorgeous Colour!! We are shoes twins! I love these shoes...soooo confy


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> How mean! And to think you already own an etain B!!! What are you going to do with two my dear PH? [emoji3][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Oops ok next time you are traveling! [emoji8][emoji8]




I will keep one for myself and then give u the other one as a New Year Present. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Dream bag
> 
> Arm candy on fleek!
> 
> RC never looked soooooo GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> Bopmops, I always love your shots.


----------



## Bobmops

HummingBird1 said:


> My BE So Kelly brightens up a cold day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240814



wow!love the colours !


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8] still can't believe she is mine! My first B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend! Can't wait to get the new baby out [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous and I am really swooning over your new shawl my fiend [emoji7][emoji7]... So sorry your trip got cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning my gorgeous friend!!! This gloves and the B!!! Pure unadulterated HEAVEN [emoji7][emoji7] gosh I have to learn to take beautiful pictures like you and PH[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Going to the store to buy it tomorrow. I forgot it at the store in all my excitement!!! My darling SA is holding it for me! Twins on another fabulous piece that you own my dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]... Your fabulous shots are like a sip of coffee for me (I am a coffee but btw)... It jumps tarts my day [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem... It might be me my friend! Why am I buying this again if dear PH already has it? Darling PH will you courier it to me please [emoji3][emoji3]



Thank you my friend, totally depressed over it :rain:


----------



## atomic110

[QUOTE=Bobmops;29689734] Welcometo Scandinavia !) we have very limited access to small luxuries&#128556;&#128556;&#128553;&#10052;&#65039;[/QUOTE]

Sorry to hear about your flight cancellation but you* Bobmops * you lookgood! You can consider moving over to Asia where PrestigeH stay, there are manyH stores within 15mins walk 





PrestigeH said:


> HiAvrilShower. H store is my therapy. Lol [emoji23]


 
I think H store is your home * PrestigeH* 






periogirl28 said:


> Keepingwarm with my Blackglama and BBB





periogirl28 said:


> Added the charm for some colour
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240787
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240788


 
BBB is so cool!!! Your collection is fascinating *periogirl* J






PrestigeH said:


> Thereis something about Lizzie.





PrestigeH said:


> View attachment 3240803


 
I am not crazy about KD but I like it a lot on you *PrestigeH*. Maybe I shouldgive it a try 






HummingBird1 said:


> MyBE So Kelly brightens up a cold day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240814


 
Hey *HummingBird1*, your BE is so vibrant and light up my day~ love your Alexandra McQ scarftoo J


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> [QUOTE=Bobmops;29689734] Welcometo Scandinavia !) we have very limited access to small luxuries&#128556;&#128556;&#128553;&#10052;&#65039;




Sorry to hear about your flight cancellation but you* Bobmops * you lookgood! You can consider moving over to Asia where PrestigeH stay, there are manyH stores within 15mins walk 




I think H store is your home * PrestigeH* 





BBB is so cool!!! Your collection is fascinating *periogirl* J





I am not crazy about KD but I like it a lot on you *PrestigeH*. Maybe I shouldgive it a try 





Hey *HummingBird1*, your BE is so vibrant and light up my day~ love your Alexandra McQ scarftoo J[/QUOTE]


Thank you so much atomic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [QUOTE=Bobmops;29689734] Welcometo Scandinavia !) we have very limited access to small luxuries[emoji51][emoji51][emoji30][emoji300]&#65039;




Sorry to hear about your flight cancellation but you* Bobmops * you lookgood! You can consider moving over to Asia where PrestigeH stay, there are manyH stores within 15mins walk 




I think H store is your home * PrestigeH* 





BBB is so cool!!! Your collection is fascinating *periogirl* J





I am not crazy about KD but I like it a lot on you *PrestigeH*. Maybe I shouldgive it a try 





Hey *HummingBird1*, your BE is so vibrant and light up my day~ love your Alexandra McQ scarftoo J[/QUOTE]


Hello Atomic. H store is our home. [emoji7][emoji76][emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I will keep one for myself and then give u the other one as a New Year Present. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



Hahaha! Smart [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] but the answer is still NO[emoji23][emoji23]



Bobmops said:


> Thank you my friend, totally depressed over it :rain:




Huge Hugs to you my friend!! When something bad happens I always say the good thing is right around the corner ready to rush into your life to help you recover from the bad thing... So my friend don't fret.. Some good thing is just ready to embrace you anytime soon now[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Smart [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] but the answer is still NO[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Hugs to you my friend!! When something bad happens I always say the good thing is right around the corner ready to rush into your life to help you recover from the bad thing... So my friend don't fret.. Some good thing is just ready to embrace you anytime soon now[emoji8][emoji8]




Ok then buy from me. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok then buy from me. [emoji12]




Meanie! Friends gift friends [emoji23][emoji23]... And before you say to gift my C to you, why don't you set a good example and gift FIRST [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ms08c

HummingBird1 said:


> My BE So Kelly brightens up a cold day. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240814


BE Beautiful!


----------



## ms08c

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


It looks gorgeous on you! Beautiful RC


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Meanie! Friends gift friends [emoji23][emoji23]... And before you say to gift my C to you, why don't you set a good example and gift FIRST [emoji3][emoji3]




U r my good friend so I would like to give this honour to you first. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day &#128522; with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day [emoji4] with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt [emoji38][emoji38]




This place looks familiar. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Great colours.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> This place looks familiar. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Great colours.


Haha, I actually took this shot when I was waiting for the rain to stop... so go and figure it out &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day &#128522; with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt &#128518;&#128518;



Great outfit ! Twinnies on belt &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, I actually took this shot when I was waiting for the rain to stop... so go and figure it out [emoji6][emoji6]




Yes I know. Why didn't u wait for me? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Smart [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] but the answer is still NO[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge Hugs to you my friend!! When something bad happens I always say the good thing is right around the corner ready to rush into your life to help you recover from the bad thing... So my friend don't fret.. Some good thing is just ready to embrace you anytime soon now[emoji8][emoji8]



Well , I have whole list of great things I'm expecting to happened &#128514;&#128514;
Exited to see which one will come first &#128525;
Thank you dear !


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day &#128522; with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt &#128518;&#128518;



I am always amazed by how the ladies here wore their H scarves so gorgeously. I always think i can't carry it well. U totally rock in this style!


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Great outfit ! Twinnies on belt &#128525;&#128525;


Thanks Bobmops! Happy twins! I want to be your twin on Couvertures et Tunues de Jour giant scarf too &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I know. Why didn't u wait for me? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


&#128562;&#128562;Oh no, are  you still chasing  after me? Lol&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> I am always amazed by how the ladies here wore their H scarves so gorgeously. I always think i can't carry it well. U totally rock in this style!


That's so  sweet of you! You got such a great taste and I am sure You can definitely pull it off! Look at all you arms candies and SLG, all are well matched!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day [emoji4] with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt [emoji38][emoji38]



You brought a big smile to my face my gorgeous friend!!! Wow! The colors are amazing! Under the waves scarf looks FABULOUS!!! Oh I can't wait for the Moussie of this to arrive at my store!!! All in all you look STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



PrestigeH said:


> U r my good friend so I would like to give this honour to you first. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



Naha... Gents first here... You have the honors of going first in this[emoji3][emoji3]



Bobmops said:


> Well , I have whole list of great things I'm expecting to happened [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Exited to see which one will come first [emoji7]
> 
> Thank you dear !




Yay!!! Now I am SUPER EXCITED for you[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> You brought a big smile to my face my gorgeous friend!!! Wow! The colors are amazing! Under the waves scarf looks FABULOUS!!! Oh I can't wait for the Moussie of this to arrive at my store!!! All in all you look STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Glad  to hear that my dear &#128516; 
When is  your turn? I've been waiting for your beautiful mod shots, can't wait to see your new B again... are you worry PrestigeH coming after you as well once you show it? &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



Stunning!  I think I feel light headed seeing this, wow!!!


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day &#128522; with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt &#128518;&#128518;



Beautiful!!!  The colors are so vibrant and happy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Glad  to hear that my dear [emoji1]
> When is  your turn? I've been waiting for your beautiful mod shots, can't wait to see your new B again... are you worry PrestigeH coming after you as well once you show it? [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




Lol! Thank god he has the same B [emoji23][emoji23]... Today is my day for processing my purchases yesterday so spending my time just staring at my B[emoji3][emoji3]... Tomorrow I am back [emoji6]... You are too sweet [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day &#128522; with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt &#128518;&#128518;



Eye catching action pic, you wear scarves very well! I am wondering if we might be twins on this.


----------



## HummingBird1

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! You have killer legs and a killer figure to go with it my dear tonkamama!!! Wow! You look HOT HOT HOT! That RC K is totally drool worthy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; RC is on my wish list too[emoji173]&#65039;... Love the way you dress[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You brightened up my day HummingBird1 with your amazing vibrant color shot! That BE is stunning and goes so well with your McQueen scarf[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]







H.C.LV. said:


> Gorgeous Colour!! We are shoes twins! I love these shoes...soooo confy







Bobmops said:


> wow!love the colours !







atomic110 said:


> [QUOTE=Bobmops;29689734] Welcometo Scandinavia !) we have very limited access to small luxuries[emoji51][emoji51][emoji30][emoji300]&#65039;





Hey *HummingBird1*, your BE is so vibrant and light up my day~ love your Alexandra McQ scarftoo J[/QUOTE]





ms08c said:


> BE Beautiful!




Thank you lovelies [emoji8]


----------



## temps

periogirl28 said:


> Keeping warm with my Blackglama and BBB
> Added the charm for some colour
> View attachment 3240787
> 
> View attachment 3240788




Divine!!!  [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day [emoji4] with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt [emoji38][emoji38]




Okay, this is gorgeous....love your colors and your scarf....but I MUST know how you took this photo??! I think my arms are too short to get everything in like that! AND posing too! [emoji254][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## LaenaLovely

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day &#128522; with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt &#128518;&#128518;



Wow this silk is glorious!  I also love you CDC!  The best!


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> [QUOTE=Bobmops;29689734] Welcometo Scandinavia !) we have very limited access to small luxuries&#128556;&#128556;&#128553;&#10052;&#65039;




Sorry to hear about your flight cancellation but you* Bobmops * you lookgood! You can consider moving over to Asia where PrestigeH stay, there are manyH stores within 15mins walk 




I think H store is your home * PrestigeH* 





BBB is so cool!!! Your collection is fascinating *periogirl* J





I am not crazy about KD but I like it a lot on you *PrestigeH*. Maybe I shouldgive it a try 





Hey *HummingBird1*, your BE is so vibrant and light up my day~ love your Alexandra McQ scarftoo J[/QUOTE]
How could I miss that comment ?) yes, please !! Can I come ?!?!
I want to live 15 min away from H store too!!!! Please , please ...
&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## missjenn

First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#129300;


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww! You saw it already? I think I posted a mod pic in the reveal thread but promise from tomorrow you will be begging me to stop posting the pictures[emoji3][emoji3] I will flood you with them[emoji51]




Bring it on [emoji57][emoji41][emoji485]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Keeping warm with my Blackglama and BBB
> Added the charm for some colour
> View attachment 3240787
> 
> View attachment 3240788




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Love your kelly, looks really great on you!!


----------



## Myrkur

Bobmops said:


> Can this be considered as action pic ?&#129300;Going home from office ...
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone !




Gorgeousss [emoji7][emoji7][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141



I am such a huge fan of CdC design! You have styled it really well! And I am right with you in keeping plastic on my purse [emoji23][emoji16]... Just forgetful I guess!



Myrkur said:


> Bring it on [emoji57][emoji41][emoji485]




Awww! You are super sweet Myrkur [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141




Looks great! Don't feel badly. I  do the same thing with the plastic.


----------



## PrestigeH

missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141




Nice scarf ring and that wallet. Yummy!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You are taking my breathe away, stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141



Love this look, perfect!


----------



## perfumegirl01

BBC said:


> Not a huge fan of selfies....but here's something from yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3239906




Love your coordinating jewelry.  Must stop buying Hermes so I can afford van cleef.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Can't decide which bracelets to wear, hence i decided to be vain and chose to wear all!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you all dear ... I am just so happy that I made up reasons to dress up for her ...  hehe



PrestigeH said:


> U look dashing. The red suits u. Congratulations!!!! [emoji3][emoji3]





Moirai said:


> Love the outfits, especially second one! And RC Kelly is perfect with them, lovely pop of red.





atomic110 said:


> So gorgeous! Your RCK32 go well  with all  your outfit!





l.ch. said:


> YES, YES, YES! Love the red Kelly and your outfits!





loves said:


> look at those legs! love the red kelly, it's gorgeous


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you all..*.  really appreciate for your kind and sweet compliments.  I have been making excuses to dress up so I can take her out for a spin .  

*periogirl28 ~* thank you, my cashmere short cape with fox trim is by Brunello Cucinelli that I Bought couple years ago, I love it so much it is one of my favorite "go to" wardrobe staple.     

*eternallove4bag ~* Lucky girl yourself ...  I wanted your C so bad that I made a request to my SA (praying hard:worthy and your new B35 is TDF too.  Love all your scarf mod pictures, making me want to run to boutique and get them all...hehe  



periogirl28 said:


> That RC is just perfect for winter isn't it, I especially love your knit in the second photo.





AvrilShower said:


> You look amazing!
> Bright color Ks have been my favorite [emoji7][emoji7] RC is among the best!!!





temps said:


> I have the same one in RG but would have picked RC if I had a choice.   love your K.  And as someone mentioned... Your legs...!!! [emoji7]





BBC said:


> Looking gorgeous! Love the pop of color, that totally works on you.
> Thank you!!! [emoji254]





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous outfits and matching!





eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! You have killer legs and a killer figure to go with it my dear tonkamama!!! Wow! You look HOT HOT HOT! That RC K is totally drool worthy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; RC is on my wish list too[emoji173]&#65039;... Love the way you dress[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You brightened up my day HummingBird1 with your amazing vibrant color shot! That BE is stunning and goes so well with your McQueen scarf[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Can't decide which bracelets to wear, hence i decided to be vain and chose to wear all!
> 
> View attachment 3241446
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241447




U rock. Great combi. I must try too. Thanks for the inspiration. [emoji3]


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!  Yes yes RC is looking so good that I am making excuses for myself to go out and take her places.    Have a great evening!  



Rami00 said:


> RC never looked soooooo GOOD!





ms08c said:


> It looks gorgeous on you! Beautiful RC





Myrkur said:


> Love your kelly, looks really great on you!!





Dira919 said:


> You are taking my breathe away, stunning!


----------



## Seedlessplum

missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141



I have the same 'bad habit' as u too!!
Very very nice attire u wore





atomic110 said:


> That's so  sweet of you! You got such a great taste and I am sure You can definitely pull it off! Look at all you arms candies and SLG, all are well matched!



Thanks my dear. I am still learning. I'm living in a country with summer all year round and i hardly use scarf until i start buying hermes. And unless i am travelling to winter countries, i don't use scarves at all. I need to learn from u and the rest here


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> U rock. Great combi. I must try too. Thanks for the inspiration. [emoji3]



Awwh, thanks my dear. U are my inspiration too! Seriously!


----------



## Seedlessplum

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



How could i have missed this! You looked just so perfect!!


----------



## atomic110

Dira919 said:


> Beautiful!!!  The colors are so vibrant and happy!


Thanks * Dira*! Yes, H Color made me happy too!


periogirl28 said:


> Eye catching action pic, you wear scarves very well! I am wondering if we might be twins on this.


Glad  to catch your attention
*periogirl *, Keke... it's CW 01 Cobalt/Jaune/Vert &#128521;


BBC said:


> Okay, this is gorgeous....love your colors and your scarf....but I MUST know how you took this photo??! I think my arms are too short to get everything in like that! AND posing too! [emoji254][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


Haha *BBC *, you  are so kind! I am experiment with my phone as well... just stretch your arms and angle it from top to bottom, then say cheese &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141


That's nice
*missjenn *! You have reminded me that I have a mors scarf ring too, oh my... I gotta find it and use&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Can't decide which bracelets to wear, hence i decided to be vain and chose to wear all!
> 
> View attachment 3241446
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241447


Nice stack! I also do same but in a super 'Picasso' style... I always mix stone, wood, metal, leather, etc all together in my wrist and sometimes I call myself 'Christmas  tree'&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


Seedlessplum said:


> I
> Thanks my dear. I am still learning. I'm living in a country with summer all year round and i hardly use scarf until i start buying hermes. And unless i am travelling to winter countries, i don't use scarves at all. I need to learn from u and the rest here


There  are many ways to use scarf and i am sure you  will find it fun &#128522; but be careful, once start, no turning back... lol


----------



## susiana

Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
This is my first post in 2016.
B30 noir on a rainy day...
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Can't decide which bracelets to wear, hence i decided to be vain and chose to wear all!
> 
> View attachment 3241446
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241447



I think it fits great to your outfit !!


----------



## Bobmops

susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share



Classic an elegant &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141



Scarf ring is great ! A bit complicated to use , isn't it ?


----------



## Seedlessplum

susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share



Nice outfit and birkin.
And u are beautiful!


----------



## susiana

Thank you Bobmops and Seedlessplum


----------



## Myrkur

susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share




Casual chic look!


----------



## Myrkur

Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702




Beautiful combination.


----------



## loves

Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702



love the colour palette and i really like your ballerina flats!



Seedlessplum said:


> Can't decide which bracelets to wear, hence i decided to be vain and chose to wear all!
> 
> View attachment 3241446
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241447



it's all good! 



missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#55358;&#56596;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141



very pretty missjenn
both scarf and person

can't comment on all, too many posts to catch up on. have a happy weekend all


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share




Nice B thanks for sharing. U carry her well.


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702




Rubis looks great on u especially when u match it with the shawl. Perfect!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Can't decide which bracelets to wear, hence i decided to be vain and chose to wear all!
> 
> View attachment 3241446
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241447



Great call [emoji3]....Amazing stunning arm candy! Drooling Seedlessplum[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful first post in 2016 [emoji173]&#65039; Noir is such a classic color! You look so pretty susiana! 



Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702




Wow!!! That ruby evie with the Tyger Tyger is a lethal combination my dear Myrkur! You look STUNNING[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you all..*.  really appreciate for your kind and sweet compliments.  I have been making excuses to dress up so I can take her out for a spin .
> 
> *periogirl28 ~* thank you, my cashmere short cape with fox trim is by Brunello Cucinelli that I Bought couple years ago, I love it so much it is one of my favorite "go to" wardrobe staple.
> 
> *eternallove4bag ~* Lucky girl yourself ...  I wanted your C so bad that I made a request to my SA (praying hard:worthy and your new B35 is TDF too.  Love all your scarf mod pictures, making me want to run to boutique and get them all...hehe




Awwww! tonkamama you made my day! I totally admire you and your amazing style so this means a lot to me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I hope you get the black C very very soon! I need that gorgeous RC of yours in my life! :sigh: but got to wait for 6 more months!


----------



## loves

susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share



you look lovely and great 1st pic to post for 2016


----------



## atomic110

susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share


Great shot for first post! Raining on your side as well ?&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702


Evie in Rubis is beautiful! Love  your outfit, casual chic


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Thanks * Dira*! Yes, H Color made me happy too!
> 
> Glad  to catch your attention
> *periogirl *, Keke... it's CW 01 Cobalt/Jaune/Vert &#128521;
> 
> Haha *BBC *, you  are so kind! I am experiment with my phone as well... just stretch your arms and angle it from top to bottom, then say cheese &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Yup we are twins! 



susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share



Very chic and smart! 



Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702



Casual perfection!


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Seedlessplum said:


> Can't decide which bracelets to wear, hence i decided to be vain and chose to wear all!
> 
> View attachment 3241446
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241447



And why not, if you can rock it all!


----------



## periogirl28

temps said:


> Divine!!!  [emoji7]



 [emoji8][emoji8]



missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#55358;&#56596;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141


 
Love it! I do too, but we are told not to keep the plastic on too long.


----------



## periogirl28

Sakura Plume in action today


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Sakura Plume in action today
> View attachment 3241869




Aaaaah! My friend you slay me with your gorgeous stunning pictures! [emoji7][emoji7] you have such amazing elegance and grace! Huge fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; gorgeous bag and an even more gorgeous person [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that. 
Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883




Omg!!! KAT YOU ARE BACK!!! YAY!!! My darling friend how we have missed you :HUGS: you are back with a BIG BANG!!! Gorgeous stunning picture my friend! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885




My first wow back on here dear eternal. I'm so much behind. What a stunning bag. Belated congrats. And needles to say your fabulous CGSM and clic H. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883




Very glad to see your post again. Love your pictures including this one. Have a great weekend. [emoji171][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> My first wow back on here dear eternal. I'm so much behind. What a stunning bag. Belated congrats. And needles to say your fabulous CGSM and clic H. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I am SO HAPPY to see you back! I am grinning from ear to ear [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885




Outstanding!!![emoji178][emoji512][emoji178][emoji175][emoji178][emoji175]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Outstanding!!![emoji178][emoji512][emoji178][emoji175][emoji178][emoji175]




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] totally adore you my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Love your B.  Etain is a great neutral.  It goes with all your colorful CSGM and clic H!  What a perfect addition.  Have a great day!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Love your B.  Etain is a great neutral.  It goes with all your colorful CSGM and clic H!  What a perfect addition.  Have a great day!




Thank you my dear Love_Couture [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I am so in love with etain :sigh: have an amazing day yourself [emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] totally adore you my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Have fun today[emoji2]
You look beautiful [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Have fun today[emoji2]
> You look beautiful [emoji106][emoji7]




Thank you my dear[emoji8][emoji8] off to H store! In my excitement I bought and just left my Lizzie Kelly dog behind [emoji51][emoji51]... Going to pick it up [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! KAT YOU ARE BACK!!! YAY!!! My darling friend how we have missed you :HUGS: you are back with a BIG BANG!!! Gorgeous stunning picture my friend! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you dear. You are so kind. Glad to be back to this warm family. 



Love_Couture said:


> Very glad to see your post again. Love your pictures including this one. Have a great weekend. [emoji171][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]



Thank you dear Love_Couture. Same you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702




Love love love this combination - these are absolutely my "safe" colors - making me want an Evelyne!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883




THUD. [emoji7][emoji171][emoji7][emoji171][emoji7][emoji171][emoji7] 
No words. Just wow.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885




Dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;you look fabulous and that bag is just perfect! I am rushing out for date night but do show us your Ficelle KD when you can. TGIF! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ghoztz

periogirl28 said:


> Sakura Plume in action today
> View attachment 3241869


 


Always love this color!! You look so great with it!!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883



Traveling in elegant style!  Lovely photo and good to see you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702




Great combination Myrkur.


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share




You look fabulous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Can't decide which bracelets to wear, hence i decided to be vain and chose to wear all!
> 
> View attachment 3241446
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241447




Beautiful eye candies.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> Stunning!  I think I feel light headed seeing this, wow!!!




Thank you Dira919 [emoji8].


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day [emoji4] with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt [emoji38][emoji38]




Your look sure brightens the day! Fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> THUD. [emoji7][emoji171][emoji7][emoji171][emoji7][emoji171][emoji7]
> No words. Just wow.







weibandy said:


> Traveling in elegant style!  Lovely photo and good to see you!




Thank you dear BBC and weibandy.


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Sakura Plume in action today
> View attachment 3241869


You  are elegant as usual, the sakura plume is look sweet on you


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885



WOW!!!!!!! I don't know where to start....the bag, the scarf, the boots, the bag....girl you are killing it!!! And that bag is stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883



You never cease to astonish with these amazing pics or amazing pieces! Perfect!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear. You are so kind. Glad to be back to this warm family.
> 
> Thank you dear Love_Couture. Same you.


 
Looks who is here! You were missed so much. Welcome back


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883


Yay, you are back in style! Seeing your gloves, B, rodeo,... everything is the highlight of my day! &#128516;&#128516; happy weekend my dear~


Kat.Lee said:


> Your look sure brightens the day! Fabulous!


Thanks Kat &#128522; Seeing  you back surely brighten the day too!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883


 Travel in style! Missed your posts. Those gloves are so amazing in that color 


eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885


Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! 


periogirl28 said:


> Sakura Plume in action today
> View attachment 3241869


Such a cute bag in that size


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885


You pass your test drive in flying colors! Everything is so well coordinated and beautiful! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;you look fabulous and that bag is just perfect! I am rushing out for date night but do show us your Ficelle KD when you can. TGIF! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you my gorgeous friend [emoji8][emoji8] have an amazing date night[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; going to post pictures of my new KD now [emoji4]



Dira919 said:


> WOW!!!!!!! I don't know where to start....the bag, the scarf, the boots, the bag....girl you are killing it!!! And that bag is stunning!



Awww! Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8] I don't think I have ever been so much in love with any other bag[emoji7][emoji51]



Rami00 said:


> Travel in style! Missed your posts. Those gloves are so amazing in that color
> 
> Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!
> 
> Such a cute bag in that size



Thank you my dear Rami [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> You pass your test drive in flying colors! Everything is so well coordinated and beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]... It was so much fun taking her out! Now I am sold on her[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885



love all the look on you today eternallove ... so stunning


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> love all the look on you today eternallove ... so stunning




You are a total sweetheart and I am so happy to call you my friend Noreen  thank you so much[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883



Oh boyyyyy!! Love that bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Sakura Plume in action today
> View attachment 3241869



Love color combo ! Plume is so delicate &#128148;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> You never cease to astonish with these amazing pics or amazing pieces! Perfect!



Thank you so much for your kind comment Dira919. 



Rami00 said:


> Looks who is here! You were missed so much. Welcome back



Thank you dear. I missed all you wonderful tpf friends too. 



atomic110 said:


> Yay, you are back in style! Seeing your gloves, B, rodeo,... everything is the highlight of my day! [emoji1][emoji1] happy weekend my dear~



Thank you dear. Same to you. 



Rami00 said:


> Travel in style! Missed your posts. Those gloves are so amazing in that color



Thank you my dearest. Hope your cough is gone. 



Bobmops said:


> Oh boyyyyy!! Love that bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much dear Bobmops.


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885



You look great!  It must be wonderful to take that new B out!!  Does it feel "different" for you, compared to your usual H bags?  Congratulations!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885



Lucky you &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! Love the two clicks together &#128148;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Can't miss an H visit during holiday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't miss an H visit during holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242179




Oooooh!! What did you get my dear Kat? OPEN OPEN PLEASE! Your gloves are seriously FABULOUS! [emoji171][emoji171]... And that B! :sigh:


----------



## riquita

Everyone just looks so incredible in their Hermes action shots. May I humbly share mine?  La Maison des Carre scarf with Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring.


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> You look great!  It must be wonderful to take that new B out!!  Does it feel "different" for you, compared to your usual H bags?  Congratulations!



Thank you so much dear weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I know people might kill me here for comparing a B to a GP but both pretty much have the same weight and feel the same on my arms but of course every time I look down and catch a glimpse of my B my heart melts[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ... Evie is more handsfree as is the C so can't compare the B to them but GP and B are both handheld... That's the technical aspect now for the perception factor [emoji3][emoji3]... Nothing compares to the B right now! Totally love it and my favorite bag right now. [emoji7][emoji7]



Bobmops said:


> Lucky you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Love the two clicks together [emoji174]




Thank you my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8] I am so crazy about the clic H. They have a new pink out now that I am dying to get but got to be patient[emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

riquita said:


> Everyone just looks so incredible in their Hermes action shots. May I humbly share mine?  La Maison des Carre scarf with Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring.




So pretty! Love the colors on this riquita [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883




Welcome back![emoji4]
Stunning[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
Looking forward to more great action pics from you[emoji92]


----------



## riquita

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty! Love the colors on this riquita [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, eternallove4bag! I am such a fan of your scarf collection.


----------



## eternallove4bag

riquita said:


> Thank you, eternallove4bag! I am such a fan of your scarf collection.




Thank you my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## surfchick

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885


Beautiful!  This CSGM is my current favorite. (I even bought it in two CW) Love the clic H color combo. Might need to go shopping for the green! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Can this one also count as an action picture? I just got this in the mail today with such a sweet message from my darling SA! So touched! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My first year with H has been nothing short of amazing [emoji7][emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is a New Years card that many of you have already received it but I thought the design was so cool that I wanted to share it again[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfchick said:


> Beautiful!  This CSGM is my current favorite. (I even bought it in two CW) Love the clic H color combo. Might need to go shopping for the green! Thanks for the inspiration!




Thank you so much surfchick [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I love this design so much that just like you I also got it in two CWs and had to literally stop myself from going for a third [emoji23][emoji23]... And happy to enable you with the green clic [emoji6][emoji3][emoji51]


----------



## surfchick

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much surfchick [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I love this design so much that just like you I also got it in two CWs and had to literally stop myself from going for a third [emoji23][emoji23]... And happy to enable you with the green clic [emoji6][emoji3][emoji51]



Did I mention I also got in the 90cm? That's who much I love it!  Congrats on the new B! It is beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

surfchick said:


> Did I mention I also got in the 90cm? That's who much I love it!  Congrats on the new B! It is beautiful!




Omg!!! You did good! This is one of those designs that I can have at least 2-3 of and still want more! I definitely know I would have taken 3 other CWs of this design[emoji51].... Would love to see your action pictures in them please!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

temps said:


> Just got this from sandiaexchange.  Kelly alligator black 28.
> 
> View attachment 3237991



 CONGRATS MY DEAR!!!!!!!!!!! Need to organize a meet up just to see this beauty!!!! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

This thread moves so fast!!! I'm floored by how elegant and amazing you all look!!! I have to admit, this is my favorite thread to lurk in  
I'm soooo behind....


----------



## Kyokei

I will never stop loving my K


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Sakura Plume in action today
> View attachment 3241869




Beautiful and ur outfit goes with the pink so well. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883




Hello my friend. Miss u. Thank you for coming back. That's a beautiful B. Yeahhhhh KAT IS BACK. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885




U look stunning. Lovely B. Waiting for more posts from u. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't miss an H visit during holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242179




Reveal. Am waiting. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

riquita said:


> Everyone just looks so incredible in their Hermes action shots. May I humbly share mine?  La Maison des Carre scarf with Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring.




Very smart looking. [emoji106]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242313
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my K




Never will I be bored seeing this K. So beautiful. Wish to have my K soon too. Thank you for sharing. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## mcpro

Going to dinner with hubby



ATTACH]3242341[/ATTACH]


----------



## PrestigeH

mcpro said:


> Going to dinner with hubby
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3242341[/ATTACH]




Nice one Mcpro. What colour is ur B? Very intense and fresh looking Blue.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro

PrestigeH said:


> Nice one Mcpro. What colour is ur B? Very intense and fresh looking Blue.




It's colvert!! Thank you!!  Her first time going out!!


----------



## PrestigeH

mcpro said:


> It's colvert!! Thank you!!  Her first time going out!!




Thank you Colvert is my fav blue. [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I know people might kill me here for comparing a B to a GP but both pretty much have the same weight and feel the same on my arms but of course every time I look down and catch a glimpse of my B my heart melts[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ... Evie is more handsfree as is the C so can't compare the B to them but GP and B are both handheld... That's the technical aspect now for the perception factor [emoji3][emoji3]... Nothing compares to the B right now! Totally love it and my favorite bag right now. nt[emoji6]



Thank you for this reveiw el4b!  I don't have a B and so am very interested how it feels to get one for the first time


----------



## PrestigeH

Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439



Me loveeeeee this red!. Which red is this prestige?


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Me loveeeeee this red!. Which red is this prestige?




Thank you Dira. Me love this red too. [emoji12][emoji12] It is a Rouge H B Contour.


----------



## riquita

Thank you PrestigeH! 

My favorite color is red, and I am drooling over your rouge Birkin, Clic H, and really,  everything in your pic.


----------



## tonkamama

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439



Omg!  Stunning !!


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Can this one also count as an action picture? I just got this in the mail today with such a sweet message from my darling SA! So touched! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My first year with H has been nothing short of amazing [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242255
> 
> 
> This is a New Years card that many of you have already received it but I thought the design was so cool that I wanted to share it again[emoji173]&#65039;



I love the card, I had it display in my living room.&#128536;


----------



## tonkamama

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242313
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my K



Same here...  Yours just amazing..&#128149;


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883



Hello Kat, I was wondering where you've been... Great to see you back posting this beauty!


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885



Your entire outfit with your new B is gorgeously chic,&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mcpro

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439



beautiful!!! love your accessories too!!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't miss an H visit during holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242179


Wah... can't  wait to see what you got in your holiday ! Look like a fruitful one&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

riquita said:


> Everyone just looks so incredible in their Hermes action shots. May I humbly share mine?  La Maison des Carre scarf with Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring.


You look incredible as well! I love how you use the scarf ring to tie the scarf! All my scarf rings are sitting there and I should give it a try too! And this CW is beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242313
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my K


Oh yes..



eternallove4bag said:


> Can this one also count as an action picture? I just got this in the mail today with such a sweet message from my darling SA! So touched! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My first year with H has been nothing short of amazing [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242255
> 
> 
> This is a New Years card that many of you have already received it but I thought the design was so cool that I wanted to share it again[emoji173]&#65039;


So sweet SA


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> QUOTE]
> Happy weekend my friend! Finally see your Coutour B in action! Tow about  your rodeosss? Must bring them out more often &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

mcpro said:


> Going to dinner with hubby
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3242341[/ATTACH]


Love  your B, and your twilly and carmen make  it look so pop!


----------



## PrestigeH

riquita said:


> Thank you PrestigeH!
> 
> My favorite color is red, and I am drooling over your rouge Birkin, Clic H, and really,  everything in your pic.




Thank you Riquita. U made my day. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Omg!  Stunning !!




Thank you Tonkamama. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

mcpro said:


> beautiful!!! love your accessories too!!




Thank you Mcpro. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> QUOTE]
> Happy weekend my friend! Finally see your Coutour B in action! Tow about  your rodeosss? Must bring them out more often [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Atomic. Thank u. I am still waiting for urs to come in before I do a family gathering. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Click to expand...


----------



## mcpro

atomic110 said:


> Love  your B, and your twilly and carmen make  it look so pop!




Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> atomic110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Atomic. Thank u. I am still waiting for urs to come in before I do a family gathering. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. it can  be the other  way around, yours come into  my place  and do family gathering &#128521;&#128521;
Click to expand...


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439



Happy weekend, PH! Love this color B and your bracelets.



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242313
> 
> I will never stop loving my K



We love seeing your K!



mcpro said:


> Going to dinner with hubby
> ATTACH]3242341[/ATTACH]



Gorgeous B! Hope you had a wonderful night.



Kat.Lee said:


> Can't miss an H visit during holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242179



Welcome back Kat! Hope you had a great trip. Looking forward to more mod pics.



riquita said:


> Everyone just looks so incredible in their Hermes action shots. May I humbly share mine?  La Maison des Carre scarf with Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring.



Your scarf is lovely!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Sakura Plume in action today
> View attachment 3241869



Beautiful outfit! Especially love the boots.



Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883



Gorgeous B! Love the color of the gloves.



eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885



 You look fabulous! B is perfect on you and perfect with your shawl. It will easily match everything.



susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share



You look gorgeous too! And so is your B!



Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> View attachment 3241702



Perfect match! Love Rubis.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883



Wow! Kat this is so gorgeous!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885



Eternal, congrats on your new B, fantastic look! The shawl is so fresh !


----------



## riquita

atomic110 said:


> You look incredible as well! I love how you use the scarf ring to tie the scarf! All my scarf rings are sitting there and I should give it a try too! And this CW is beautiful!



Thank you atomic110!  I don't own many scarves, so using the scarf ring helps me create new looks. And I have to give credit to MaiTai's picture book for inspiration. You are an H inspiration to me, atomic110.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't miss an H visit during holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242179



This picture is so cool!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

riquita said:


> Everyone just looks so incredible in their Hermes action shots. May I humbly share mine?  La Maison des Carre scarf with Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring.



Beautiful scarf!


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242313
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my K



I know! Your K is so beautiful! I love my Kellys better than my Bs


----------



## ari

mcpro said:


> Going to dinner with hubby
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3242341[/ATTACH]



Gorgeous B ' is it BE?


----------



## riquita

ari said:


> Beautiful scarf!



Thank you ari! I'm a long time lurker in this thread, and I swoon when I see your H action shots!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439



Happy weekend to you PrestigeH! Gorgeous picture- love the red!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> PrestigeH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.. it can  be the other  way around, yours come into  my place  and do family gathering [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure? Ok pvt me ur address. [emoji14][emoji14]
Click to expand...


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Happy weekend, PH! Love this color B and your bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love seeing your K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B! Hope you had a wonderful night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Kat! Hope you had a great trip. Looking forward to more mod pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your scarf is lovely!




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Happy weekend to you PrestigeH! Gorgeous picture- love the red!




Thank you Ari. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh!! What did you get my dear Kat? OPEN OPEN PLEASE! Your gloves are seriously FABULOUS! [emoji171][emoji171]... And that B! :sigh:



Thank you so much dear eternal. Promise to reveal today. Bear with me please. [emoji8]



Keren16 said:


> Welcome back![emoji4]
> Stunning[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> Looking forward to more great action pics from you[emoji92]



Thank you dear Keren. Very kind of you. 



PrestigeH said:


> Hello my friend. Miss u. Thank you for coming back. That's a beautiful B. Yeahhhhh KAT IS BACK. &#129299;&#129299;







PrestigeH said:


> Reveal. Am waiting. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]



Hihi dear PH. Thank you. Reveal coming up. Have missed you all as well. 



tonkamama said:


> Hello Kat, I was wondering where you've been... Great to see you back posting this beauty!



Thanks tonkamama. You are very kind and sweet. 



atomic110 said:


> Wah... can't  wait to see what you got in your holiday ! Look like a fruitful one[emoji38]



Just a couple of goodies I was looking for, dear atomic. Reveal coming up. 



Moirai said:


> Welcome back Kat! Hope you had a great trip. Looking forward to more mod pics.







Moirai said:


> Gorgeous B! Love the color of the gloves.



Thank you so much dear Moirai. Glad to be back to this lovely family. 



ari said:


> Wow! Kat this is so gorgeous!







ari said:


> This picture is so cool!


Thank you dear ari. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

riquita said:


> Everyone just looks so incredible in their Hermes action shots. May I humbly share mine?  La Maison des Carre scarf with Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring.




Such a beautiful colour. Love the way you used the scarf ring.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Can this one also count as an action picture? I just got this in the mail today with such a sweet message from my darling SA! So touched! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My first year with H has been nothing short of amazing [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242255
> 
> 
> This is a New Years card that many of you have already received it but I thought the design was so cool that I wanted to share it again[emoji173]&#65039;




What a sweet SA, same as you dear. Definitely a good card worths displaying and sharing. Thank you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242313
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my K




Truly a beauty to be loved by you Kyokei.


----------



## Kat.Lee

mcpro said:


> Going to dinner with hubby
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3242341[/ATTACH]



Beautiful B. Love Colvert. 



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439


gorgeous B and arm candies dear PH. I can see that you love Ficelli KD very much.


----------



## atomic110

riquita said:


> Thank you atomic110!  I don't own many scarves, so using the scarf ring helps me create new looks. And I have to give credit to MaiTai's picture book for inspiration. You are an H inspiration to me, atomic110.


That's sweet of you to say that. I'm actually learning alot from Mai Tai as well as all beautiful TPF members here too! Look forward to  see your  action shots


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> You sure? Ok pvt me ur address. [emoji14][emoji14]


Gimme the list of  your H goodies that coming in, I need to clear my place for it first&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking gorgeous with their H...
> 
> May I present my new RCK32 PHW....    My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-a-great-start-for-year-2016-i-931070.html
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



What a beautiful RC Kelly. You carry it so well tonkamama. I always love your outfits!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3239114
> 
> 
> Sick as a dog, but had to make a stop on the way home from the doctor's office . Here's my b in action and some soon to be revealed small goodies.




Sorry for being late for a get well wish. Hope you are feeling better now. [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675



That is so beautiful ,Kat !&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675



kat.lee you are just too gorgeous 



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439



love the sunshine, happy weekend to you too



mcpro said:


> Going to dinner with hubby
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3242341[/ATTACH]



lucky husband and beautiful bag



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242313
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my K



and i will never stop loving your pictures



eternallove4bag said:


> Can this one also count as an action picture? I just got this in the mail today with such a sweet message from my darling SA! So touched! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My first year with H has been nothing short of amazing [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242255
> 
> 
> This is a New Years card that many of you have already received it but I thought the design was so cool that I wanted to share it again[emoji173]&#65039;



def lovely, thanks for sharing



riquita said:


> Everyone just looks so incredible in their Hermes action shots. May I humbly share mine?  La Maison des Carre scarf with Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring.



beautiful scarf, i love the c/w



eternallove4bag said:


> Taking my new baby for a test drive... Etain B, clic H in noir and green, Arbre CSGM and my beloved jimmy choo boots! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241884
> View attachment 3241885



love those boots and of course the beautiful bag and csgm



Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883



i love positivity, gorgeous action pic



periogirl28 said:


> Sakura Plume in action today
> View attachment 3241869



so pretty and so cute! the bag too


----------



## JE2824

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675



GORG!!!! Love everything about this!! Perfection, my dear! Your outfit, B, and Constance are all so beautiful. Fur coat TDF!!!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675


OMG kat! You rock it from head to toes! I really miss seeing  you~ &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## JE2824

Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:


----------



## Dluvch

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718



Ahhhhh you and your bags are stunning!  Your style is perfect and I love the casual look with your B's.  It's all because of you my friend that I got bitten by the H bug!   I'm now happily infected with H fever and want to thank you.


----------



## Dluvch

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718





Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675



So elegant and classy!  Those boots are TDF!


----------



## loves

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718



gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! following you on ig


----------



## thyme

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:



fabulous outfits! 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!



*Kat*, i am gonna runaway with your bags


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675



Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675



Beautiful! Love them all!


----------



## periogirl28

ghoztz said:


> Always love this color!! You look so great with it!!



Thank you! 



atomic110 said:


> You  are elegant as usual, the sakura plume is look sweet on you



Thanks atomic, is it too sweet though? 



Rami00 said:


> Travel in style! Missed your posts. Those gloves are so amazing in that color
> 
> Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!
> 
> Such a cute bag in that size



Yes it was what sold me on it, thanks dear! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my gorgeous friend [emoji8][emoji8] have an amazing date night[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; going to post pictures of my new KD now [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8] I don't think I have ever been so much in love with any other bag[emoji7][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear Rami [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]... It was so much fun taking her out! Now I am sold on her[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Bobmops said:


> Love color combo ! Plume is so delicate &#128148;



Thank you! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Can this one also count as an action picture? I just got this in the mail today with such a sweet message from my darling SA! So touched! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My first year with H has been nothing short of amazing [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242255
> 
> 
> This is a New Years card that many of you have already received it but I thought the design was so cool that I wanted to share it again[emoji173]&#65039;



Love this card, one of the best from H! The detail is lovely and the animals remind me of the trips I have make. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful B. Love Colvert.
> 
> 
> gorgeous B and arm candies dear PH. I can see that you love Ficelli KD very much.




Thank you Kat. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> View attachment 3242718



Love your fabulous casual chic looks and Bs!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675




U r one very classy lady. We need u to be back here. So beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718




Love the different styles u have. Gorgeous is the word for u. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439



This is a super special bag, as always a great action shot!


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675



U look stunning Kat!&#128150;


----------



## periogirl28

mcpro said:


> Going to dinner with hubby
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3242341[/ATTACH]



How bright and lovely!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> kat.lee you are just too gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> love the sunshine, happy weekend to you too
> 
> 
> 
> lucky husband and beautiful bag
> 
> 
> 
> and i will never stop loving your pictures
> 
> 
> 
> def lovely, thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful scarf, i love the c/w
> 
> 
> 
> love those boots and of course the beautiful bag and csgm
> 
> 
> 
> i love positivity, gorgeous action pic
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty and so cute! the bag too



Thank you dear loves!


----------



## periogirl28

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718



A trio of fantastic action shots! Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> This is a super special bag, as always a great action shot!




Thank you my Q..... Periogirl. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji106]


----------



## periogirl28

prestigeh said:


> thank you my q..... Periogirl. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji106]



&#128541;&#128512;&#128536;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Moirai

Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold



For a casual outfit, it's simply rocks! Amazing how a BBK goes with anything from a suit to a leather jacket. You wear it so well!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold




U r so beautiful, do U know that? Ok u do know. But I still need to say YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## loves

Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold



bbk goes with everything, a real classic


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Date night last night with DH, I wore my Tosca CDC. We were privileged to have Angela Gheorghiu singing the lead role.


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold



Elegant black look &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Date night last night with DH, I wore my Tosca CDC. We were privileged to have Angela Gheorghiu singing the lead role.
> 
> View attachment 3242777



Wow ! Hope you had super nice evening &#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Date night last night with DH, I wore my Tosca CDC. We were privileged to have Angela Gheorghiu singing the lead role.
> 
> View attachment 3242777




Nice picture. Hope u had an enjoyable night. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718



Love the casual way you wear your B !! &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Wow ! Hope you had super nice evening [emoji7]




Thank you yes we did. She was superb! 



PrestigeH said:


> Nice picture. Hope u had an enjoyable night. [emoji3]




Thanks so much PrestigeH! Tosca is one of my favourite H colours. So much so I went a bit overboard when it first came out! [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you yes we did. She was superb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much PrestigeH! Tosca is one of my favourite H colours. So much so I went a bit overboard when it first came out! [emoji16]




Not overboard at all because it is indeed a very beautiful colour. Very unique too. Am sure it looks great on u. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Not overboard at all because it is indeed a very beautiful colour. Very unique too. Am sure it looks great on u. [emoji3]




Generous and kind as ever! Thank you.


----------



## replayii

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675




You look amazing Kat! As usual


----------



## ari

Happy wintertime))


----------



## mcpro

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't miss an H visit during holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242179




As always!! Love everything!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mcpro

Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold




Lovely! My dream combination...


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Happy wintertime))




Snowing. Looks windy too. How cold Ari? I love to be here given that the place I live in is so hot. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> That is so beautiful ,Kat ![emoji174][emoji174]







loves said:


> kat.lee you are just too gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> i love positivity, gorgeous action pic







JE2824 said:


> GORG!!!! Love everything about this!! Perfection, my dear! Your outfit, B, and Constance are all so beautiful. Fur coat TDF!!!







atomic110 said:


> OMG kat! You rock it from head to toes! I really miss seeing  you~ [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







Dira919 said:


> So elegant and classy!  Those boots are TDF!







chincac said:


> *Kat*, i am gonna runaway with your bags







ari said:


> Absolutely fabulous!







Moirai said:


> Beautiful! Love them all!







PrestigeH said:


> U r one very classy lady. We need u to be back here. So beautiful.







ice75 said:


> U look stunning Kat![emoji178]







replayii said:


> You look amazing Kat! As usual







mcpro said:


> As always!! Love everything!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you all dear ladies and gent friends. You are all so wonderful and supportive.[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Happy wintertime))




You look so beautiful ari.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold



Always love your look Moirai. That's one elegant casual look! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718




You look so gorgeous JE!


----------



## atomic110

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718


I love this thread too, and your outfits and Bs are very inspiring as well! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks atomic, is it too sweet though?


Just nice! Grey and pink is great combo!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold


This is more than casual, this is super!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Date night last night with DH, I wore my Tosca CDC. We were privileged to have Angela Gheorghiu singing the lead role.
> 
> View attachment 3242777


Very nice shot! Once I thought it was a CDC adv&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Happy wintertime))


Snow... I miss snow...
 great shot


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Happy wintertime))



beautiful ari.
i miss winter


----------



## atomic110

Ok, this is yesterday me with all time favour C2.55 + H Constance belt and scarf Cheval Surprise Remix


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Snowing. Looks windy too. How cold Ari? I love to be here given that the place I live in is so hot. [emoji3]



Thank you PrestigeH, it is not windy, just snowing very heavily, it it is not very cold when it is snowing- +1 Celsius


----------



## ari

Thank you, gorgeous Kat!


----------



## EmileH

atomic110 said:


> Ok, this is yesterday me with all time favour C2.55 + H Constance belt and scarf Cheval Surprise Remix




I love the whole look. The scarf ties so nicely!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Snow... I miss snow...
> great shot



Thank you Atomic, you look fantastic! Love your classy style!


----------



## ari

loves said:


> beautiful ari.
> i miss winter



Thank you Loves !  I'd love to be somewhere nice and sunny!


----------



## nadineluv

Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702




You look stunning my friend!! I have been eyeing that shawl for weeks now! That is may favorite color combo... Love the blues & red. Stunning! Looks great w your ruby Evie! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nadineluv

ari said:


> Happy wintertime))




Beautiful! [emoji182]


----------



## nadineluv

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718




Beautiful JE!!! [emoji175][emoji177][emoji170]


----------



## nadineluv

It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Ok, this is yesterday me with all time favour C2.55 + H Constance belt and scarf Cheval Surprise Remix




Great looking Atomic. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Thank you PrestigeH, it is not windy, just snowing very heavily, it it is not very cold when it is snowing- +1 Celsius




1 Celsius is very cold for us here. So cool. I love to be there. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923




Have always wanted to have a brique colour. Thanks for sharing. Looks beautiful.


----------



## thyme

Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!




I think ur new baby will look great at all times. Enjoy. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> For a casual outfit, it's simply rocks! Amazing how a BBK goes with anything from a suit to a leather jacket. You wear it so well!



Thank you, periogirl! What a wonderful compliment coming from someone whose style I admire.



PrestigeH said:


> U r so beautiful, do U know that? Ok u do know. But I still need to say YOU ARE SO BEAUTIFUL. [emoji12][emoji16][emoji51][emoji16]



Awww, you're so sweet and very kind! Thank you! When are you going to model that new H tie for us?



loves said:


> bbk goes with everything, a real classic



Thank you, loves. I dress casually on weekends and love pairing it with my leather jacket and usually with jeans.



periogirl28 said:


> Date night last night with DH, I wore my Tosca CDC. We were privileged to have Angela Gheorghiu singing the lead role.
> View attachment 3242777



This is such a gorgeous color. H does beautiful pinks and reds, actually all colors 



Bobmops said:


> Elegant black look &#128148;&#128148;



Thank you, Bobmops, for your sweet compliment!



ari said:


> Happy wintertime))



You look fabulous in the snow!


----------



## Dluvch

nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923



I love the color!!!!!  I follow you on Instagram, how did I miss this lovely bag, you H bags are TDF!  You and JE Have an amazing collection!


----------



## Dluvch

ari said:


> Happy wintertime))



You look beautiful Ari!


----------



## Dluvch

Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold



Perfect!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Thank you, periogirl! What a wonderful compliment coming from someone whose style I admire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, you're so sweet and very kind! Thank you! When are you going to model that new H tie for us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, loves. I dress casually on weekends and love pairing it with my leather jacket and usually with jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a gorgeous color. H does beautiful pinks and reds, actually all colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Bobmops, for your sweet compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous in the snow!




Ermmmmm [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; I don't wear tie. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Moirai

mcpro said:


> Lovely! My dream combination...



Thank you, mcpro, for your kind compliment!



Kat.Lee said:


> Always love your look Moirai. That's one elegant casual look! [emoji8]



Thank you, Kat! Looking forward to your fabulous pics.



atomic110 said:


> This is more than casual, this is super!



Thank you, atomic! You are super sweet!



atomic110 said:


> Ok, this is yesterday me with all time favour C2.55 + H Constance belt and scarf Cheval Surprise Remix



You look fabulous in your scarves! Love your outfit!



nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923



Lovely casual look! Your Kelly is a beauty!



chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!



Your new B is gorgeous! You have such a great collection!


----------



## loves

chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!



hello chincac! missed you

sweetest baby ever 

oh and i like the pink "N"


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Dira919 said:


> Perfect!



Thank you, Dira! I love your pics with your gold B. Congrats on a beautiful bag!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Ermmmmm [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; I don't wear tie. [emoji12][emoji12]



Okkk, what's the tie for? Fifty shades....


----------



## sanmi

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439


Stunning Red color bag... so beautiful..


----------



## sanmi

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718



"Envy".. your bags are beautiful..


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Okkk, what's the tie for? Fifty shades....




The tie is for myself. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

sanmi said:


> Stunning Red color bag... so beautiful..




Thank you Sanmi. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

Moirai said:


> Thank you, Dira! I love your pics with your gold B. Congrats on a beautiful bag!



Thank you my friend


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> The tie is for myself. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji14][emoji14]



Ok now all I can think about is the scene where the gorgeous blond walks into the room and say "Mr. Grey will see you now".....


----------



## ari

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful! [emoji182]




Thank you nadineluv!



nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923



Gorgeous Kelly seller - I adore it! Love the cool look with the sweater and these shoes!



PrestigeH said:


> 1 Celsius is very cold for us here. So cool. I love to be there. [emoji3]




You are invited ! Officially ))) I'll take you skiing 


chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!




chincac, your B is adorable !!! 



Moirai said:


> Thank you, periogirl! What a wonderful compliment coming from someone whose style I admire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, you're so sweet and very kind! Thank you! When are you going to model that new H tie for us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, loves. I dress casually on weekends and love pairing it with my leather jacket and usually with jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a gorgeous color. H does beautiful pinks and reds, actually all colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Bobmops, for your sweet compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous in the snow!




Moirai, thank you!


Dira919 said:


> You look beautiful Ari!




Thank you Dira!


----------



## riquita

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beautiful colour. Love the way you used the scarf ring.


 Thank you Kat.Lee! I love your action shots! You have my dream closet!


----------



## weibandy

chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!



Lol.  Cute.

It is a lovely bag!


----------



## loves

nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923



i love brique and yours is lovely, you carry her well.
 i know another lovely tpfr fashionista o who has a beautiful brique box b. miss her though, she's not around here much anymore


----------



## JE2824

Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold



Beautiful BBK, leather jacket, boots, and dress! My kind of girl all in black! Very chic, love!!


----------



## Rami00

Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.


----------



## mcpro

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.




loveeyes:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro

periogirl28 said:


> How bright and lovely!



thank you!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439



My favorite shot! I was always a huge fan of RH but your beautiful contour B has made me a bigger fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Eyeing your KD and that clic H too!!! Ok enough necessities... Hand them over NOW [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]



atomic110 said:


> Gimme the list of  your H goodies that coming in, I need to clear my place for it first[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Lol! Good for you my friend! Let our dear PH feel the pain [emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675



Can I give you a huge HUG my friend and welcome you back again? Your fabulous amazing shots have been missed by everyone including me and seeing you come back looking even more amazing than ever (didn't even know it was possible because you were already pretty awesome) takes my breath away! That stunning B, the purple C, those gloves and then the riding boots!!! My goodness this is PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718



Ok you my friend are the queen of casual chic! OMG! Every shot is so effortless! I can stare at your pictures all day long[emoji7][emoji7].... What a beautiful display of H bags[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold



My beautiful gorgeous friend you look so classy as usual! Love the mix of the leather jacket with the boots and the rest of your beautiful ensemble [emoji7][emoji7].. That gold scarf is magic!



periogirl28 said:


> Date night last night with DH, I wore my Tosca CDC. We were privileged to have Angela Gheorghiu singing the lead role.
> 
> View attachment 3242777



Wow! Sounds like an amazing night my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and that CDC looks so beautiful! I was never into leather bracelets but I have totally been enabled by beautiful friends like you! Love the color! [emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> Happy wintertime))



Gorgeous ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the snow in the picture! Is that shawl from the men's department? Looked familiar because I have definitely been eyeing this in white and green!



atomic110 said:


> Ok, this is yesterday me with all time favour C2.55 + H Constance belt and scarf Cheval Surprise Remix



You look downright FABULOUS my friend! Love your C belt! So chic and the scarf is a total winner. Beautifully put together and you are carrying my favorite Chanel bag! I am a total nut for reissues [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Okkk, what's the tie for? Fifty shades....



Oh yeah my friend! Ask him ask him[emoji23][emoji23]... 



Dira919 said:


> Ok now all I can think about is the scene where the gorgeous blond walks into the room and say "Mr. Grey will see you now".....



Hahahaha! Good one[emoji23][emoji23]



Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.




:sigh: totally in love with your RC, GT and noir B's and K dear Rami[emoji7][emoji7]... Ahem in case you don't find place to put these beauties while reorganizing just give me a call and I will be right there to take them off your hands [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

mcpro said:


> Going to dinner with hubby
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3242341[/ATTACH]



Hope you had a wonderful time my dear! You look good carrying your beautiful Colvert B [emoji170][emoji170]



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242313
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my K



Neither can I! Such a gorgeous neutral and looks made for you totally my dear Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923



What a beautiful color! Love the look nadineluv [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!




You go girl! That gorgeous B should be on display always[emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.



I'm in love!!!!!   Rami, I will be dreaming of your bags tonight, perfect collection! I love the basic neutral colors, all covered!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U look stunning. Lovely B. Waiting for more posts from u. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8] be ready to be bombarded [emoji3][emoji3]



weibandy said:


> Thank you for this reveiw el4b!  I don't have a B and so am very interested how it feels to get one for the first time



Pretty special [emoji3][emoji3]... Got to pinch myself to believe[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> I love the card, I had it display in my living room.[emoji8]



Isn't it such a beautiful piece of art? What a neat idea to display it in the living room! I think I would love to do the same too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> Your entire outfit with your new B is gorgeously chic,[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Oh yes..
> 
> 
> So sweet SA



Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8] I totally adore her!!



Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! B is perfect on you and perfect with your shawl. It will easily match everything.



Thank you so much my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... This shawl is one of my favorite designs[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Eternal, congrats on your new B, fantastic look! The shawl is so fresh !



Thank you so much dear ari [emoji8][emoji8] I still can't believe this B is mine! Super happy to have her [emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear eternal. Promise to reveal today. Bear with me please. [emoji8]



Of course my dear! Knowing your classy taste it has to be pretty amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> What a sweet SA, same as you dear. Definitely a good card worths displaying and sharing. Thank you.



You are so sweet my dear Kat! You always know how to boost my morale [emoji8][emoji8]



loves said:


> def lovely, thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> love those boots and of course the beautiful bag and csgm



Thank you so much dear loves ! I love these boots myself! So comfy![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Love this card, one of the best from H! The detail is lovely and the animals remind me of the trips I have make. Thanks for sharing!




Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I thought it was such a classy and sweet touch!


----------



## tonkamama

Kat ~ thank you and your winter outfit is killin me...  love your jumping boots!  I bought a pair in camel GHW to go with my GHW handbags.  Now I want them in black after seeing your action shots.  



Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful RC Kelly. You carry it so well tonkamama. I always love your outfits!





Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675



Dear JE, love love your casual chic style and H...&#128525;  Please post more.  &#128149;



JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.



Rami... Of course dear, the best action shot!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; .  Rami, do you know if H still produce Gris T color?


----------



## tonkamama

nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923



Your Kelly is beautiful!  Love your IM sweater too, I am a big fan of IM clothing.


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Just nice! Grey and pink is great combo!





atomic110 said:


> Very nice shot! Once I thought it was a CDC adv&#128517;&#128517;



Thank you dear atomic, looking very sharp yourself! Love it! 



Moirai said:


> Thank you, periogirl! What a wonderful compliment coming from someone whose style I admire.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, you're so sweet and very kind! Thank you! When are you going to model that new H tie for us?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, loves. I dress casually on weekends and love pairing it with my leather jacket and usually with jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a gorgeous color. H does beautiful pinks and reds, actually all colors
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Bobmops, for your sweet compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous in the snow!



Oh Moirai that's so sweet indeed, 



eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite shot! I was always a huge fan of RH but your beautiful contour B has made me a bigger fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Eyeing your KD and that clic H too!!! Ok enough necessities... Hand them over NOW [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Good for you my friend! Let our dear PH feel the pain [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you a huge HUG my friend and welcome you back again? Your fabulous amazing shots have been missed by everyone including me and seeing you come back looking even more amazing than ever (didn't even know it was possible because you were already pretty awesome) takes my breath away! That stunning B, the purple C, those gloves and then the riding boots!!! My goodness this is PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you my friend are the queen of casual chic! OMG! Every shot is so effortless! I can stare at your pictures all day long[emoji7][emoji7].... What a beautiful display of H bags[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful gorgeous friend you look so classy as usual! Love the mix of the leather jacket with the boots and the rest of your beautiful ensemble [emoji7][emoji7].. That gold scarf is magic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Sounds like an amazing night my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and that CDC looks so beautiful! I was never into leather bracelets but I have totally been enabled by beautiful friends like you! Love the color! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the snow in the picture! Is that shawl from the men's department? Looked familiar because I have definitely been eyeing this in white and green!
> 
> 
> 
> You look downright FABULOUS my friend! Love your C belt! So chic and the scarf is a total winner. Beautifully put together and you are carrying my favorite Chanel bag! I am a total nut for reissues [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah my friend! Ask him ask him[emoji23][emoji23]...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! Good one[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: totally in love with your RC, GT and noir B's and K dear Rami[emoji7][emoji7]... Ahem in case you don't find place to put these beauties while reorganizing just give me a call and I will be right there to take them off your hands [emoji12]



Yes it an extra special night. You now need a CDC or 5!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.



Perfect trio of bags!


----------



## periogirl28

nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923



Miss Brique is the finishing touch to this lovely outfit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear atomic, looking very sharp yourself! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Moirai that's so sweet indeed,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it an extra special night. You now need a CDC or 5!




My beautiful enabling friend you have no idea how enabled I am right now [emoji23][emoji23]... You know I can never stop at one of anything[emoji51]... I am all about multiples [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Happy wintertime))



Beautiful pic!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!



Agree, pink isn't just for Spring /Summer! It's just so sweet and cute!


----------



## tonkamama

chincac ~ congrats on this cutie :buttercup:



chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!



ari ~ really beautiful shot!  &#9731;&#9731;&#9731;



ari said:


> Happy wintertime))



Moirai ~ Bal jacket is such a stamens jacket and perfect pairing with your lovely K!  Love your style &#10084;&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Casual outfit last night, black with touch of gold


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Ok, this is yesterday me with all time favour C2.55 + H Constance belt and scarf Cheval Surprise Remix




Effortlessly chic dear atomic. Love everything, particularly your upbeat spirit in every pic of yours.


----------



## Kat.Lee

nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923




Beautiful ms Brique. Such a fabulous colour!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!



Oh what a cute baby, chincac. Congrats of your new acquisition! Truly an adorable beauty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.




Absolutely a fabulous action shot. All best neutral colours. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Thank you, Kat! Looking forward to your fabulous pics.



Thank you Moirai. [emoji8]



riquita said:


> Thank you Kat.Lee! I love your action shots! You have my dream closet!



Thank you riquita. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Can I give you a huge HUG my friend and welcome you back again? Your fabulous amazing shots have been missed by everyone including me and seeing you come back looking even more amazing than ever (didn't even know it was possible because you were already pretty awesome) takes my breath away! That stunning B, the purple C, those gloves and then the riding boots!!! My goodness this is PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



Thank you dear eternal. You are incredibly kind and sweet. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Of course my dear! Knowing your classy taste it has to be pretty amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet my dear Kat! You always know how to boost my morale [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



tonkamama said:


> Kat ~ thank you and your winter outfit is killin me...  love your jumping boots!  I bought a pair in camel GHW to go with my GHW handbags.  Now I want them in black after seeing your action shots.



You have an amazing wardrobe tonkamama. I'm sure a pair of black boots would make your collection even more amazing.


----------



## thyme

nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!!



love brique...what a gorgeous K. 



PrestigeH said:


> I think ur new baby will look great at all times. Enjoy.



you are so right PrestigeH...thank you 



Moirai said:


> Your new B is gorgeous! You have such a great collection!



thank you *Moirai*...love the BBK on you too!



loves said:


> hello chincac! missed you
> 
> sweetest baby ever
> 
> oh and i like the pink "N"



thank you dear...missed you too!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.



Absolutely and action shot!  Anytime one of these little beauties changes position...regardless of how far....I'd consider it an action shop.  Very nice collection...love the colors you've chosen.


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> chincac, your B is adorable !!!



thank you *ari
*



weibandy said:


> Lol.  Cute.
> 
> It is a lovely bag!



thank you *weibandy*








tonkamama said:


> chincac ~ congrats on this cutie :buttercup:



thank you *tonkamama*



Kat.Lee said:


> Oh what a cute baby, chincac. Congrats of your new acquisition! Truly an adorable beauty!



thank you *Kat* can't wait to see you new goodies!


----------



## thyme

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.



love the UV C!! and congrats on your new bracelet and gloves...


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Agree, pink isn't just for Spring /Summer! It's just so sweet and cute!



thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243316




Both very beautiful bags! Year round pink power!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243316




Omg!! Love both bags!!! TDF [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Both very beautiful bags! Year round pink power!



yay!! thank you...rose confetti is sooo pretty...sighhhhh



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Love both bags!!! TDF



thank you! yah i am always tempted to run away with the rose confetti b...


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> love the UV C!! and congrats on your new bracelet and gloves...



Thank you chincac. 



chincac said:


> thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243316



What a lovely pink club!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nadineluv

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful ms Brique. Such a fabulous colour!




Thanks Kat!!! [emoji521][emoji182]


----------



## nadineluv

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317




Wow!!! Absolutely stunning!! Everything is beyond beautiful!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## nadineluv

chincac said:


> love brique...what a gorgeous K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so right PrestigeH...thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Moirai*...love the BBK on you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear...missed you too!!




Thanks so much chincac!!! Your new B is amazing!! You wear it well!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> Your Kelly is beautiful!  Love your IM sweater too, I am a big fan of IM clothing.




Thanks tonkamama!! Love your collection!! It's quite admirable! Your rouge c is to die for!! Isn't IM clothing amazing!! [emoji4][emoji8][emoji182]


----------



## nadineluv

eternallove4bag said:


> Hope you had a wonderful time my dear! You look good carrying your beautiful Colvert B [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can I! Such a gorgeous neutral and looks made for you totally my dear Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful color! Love the look nadineluv [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl! That gorgeous B should be on display always[emoji176][emoji176]




Thanks so much sweetheart! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji92][emoji177]


----------



## nadineluv

loves said:


> i love brique and yours is lovely, you carry her well.
> 
> i know another lovely tpfr fashionista o who has a beautiful brique box b. miss her though, she's not around here much anymore




Thanks loves!!! I appreciate your sweet words. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

ari said:


> Thank you nadineluv!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Kelly seller - I adore it! Love the cool look with the sweater and these shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are invited ! Officially ))) I'll take you skiing
> 
> 
> 
> chincac, your B is adorable !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moirai, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dira!




Thanks ari!!! [emoji182][emoji177][emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

Moirai said:


> Thank you, mcpro, for your kind compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kat! Looking forward to your fabulous pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, atomic! You are super sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous in your scarves! Love your outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely casual look! Your Kelly is a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your new B is gorgeous! You have such a great collection!




Thanks sweetie!! [emoji8][emoji175][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji260][emoji182]


----------



## nadineluv

Dira919 said:


> I love the color!!!!!  I follow you on Instagram, how did I miss this lovely bag, you H bags are TDF!  You and JE Have an amazing collection!




Awe, thanks Dira!! Appreciate the compliment! If I could own every color I would!! Why must H be so addictive?!?!? Quite a few bags on my IG are gone, I decide to sell to fund my H habit. Btw I love your Goldie. [emoji8][emoji4][emoji92][emoji177]


----------



## nadineluv

periogirl28 said:


> Miss Brique is the finishing touch to this lovely outfit!




Awe your too sweet!! Thanks!! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

nadineluv said:


> Awe, thanks Dira!! Appreciate the compliment! If I could own every color I would!! Why must H be so addictive?!?!? Quite a few bags on my IG are gone, I decide to sell to fund my H habit. Btw I love your Goldie. [emoji8][emoji4][emoji92][emoji177]



Thank you Nadine, I totally know what you mean by H addiction, I have never loved a brand like this, I actually Had to sell some of my chanel jumbos to fashionphile just to get some relieve from my H fever.


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317



Blown away, elegant and classy as always Kat!   Love the bracelet!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Ok now all I can think about is the scene where the gorgeous blond walks into the room and say "Mr. Grey will see you now".....




Sounds ermmm .......ahem..... Ok I forgot to buy the H candles [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Thank you nadineluv!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Kelly seller - I adore it! Love the cool look with the sweater and these shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are invited ! Officially ))) I'll take you skiing
> 
> 
> 
> chincac, your B is adorable !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moirai, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dira!




Thank you Ari. Please open the door. It is freezing outside. &#9731;[emoji301]&#65039;&#9731;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji31][emoji9][emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.




Of course it does. My Queen. Beautiful family. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite shot! I was always a huge fan of RH but your beautiful contour B has made me a bigger fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Eyeing your KD and that clic H too!!! Ok enough necessities... Hand them over NOW [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Good for you my friend! Let our dear PH feel the pain [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you a huge HUG my friend and welcome you back again? Your fabulous amazing shots have been missed by everyone including me and seeing you come back looking even more amazing than ever (didn't even know it was possible because you were already pretty awesome) takes my breath away! That stunning B, the purple C, those gloves and then the riding boots!!! My goodness this is PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you my friend are the queen of casual chic! OMG! Every shot is so effortless! I can stare at your pictures all day long[emoji7][emoji7].... What a beautiful display of H bags[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful gorgeous friend you look so classy as usual! Love the mix of the leather jacket with the boots and the rest of your beautiful ensemble [emoji7][emoji7].. That gold scarf is magic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Sounds like an amazing night my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and that CDC looks so beautiful! I was never into leather bracelets but I have totally been enabled by beautiful friends like you! Love the color! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the snow in the picture! Is that shawl from the men's department? Looked familiar because I have definitely been eyeing this in white and green!
> 
> 
> 
> You look downright FABULOUS my friend! Love your C belt! So chic and the scarf is a total winner. Beautifully put together and you are carrying my favorite Chanel bag! I am a total nut for reissues [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah my friend! Ask him ask him[emoji23][emoji23]...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! Good one[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: totally in love with your RC, GT and noir B's and K dear Rami[emoji7][emoji7]... Ahem in case you don't find place to put these beauties while reorganizing just give me a call and I will be right there to take them off your hands [emoji12]




Hand them over????? Ok last night loot. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317




Wow nice loot. Please reveal more. Waiting. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243316




Wow nice pink family. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Sounds ermmm .......ahem..... Ok I forgot to buy the H candles [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]



Ok judging from your H collection, I'm sure you have some hidden somewhere


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Ok judging from your H collection, I'm sure you have some hidden somewhere




Ermmm I only have the USB. How do we start? Please instruct. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## theITbag

A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.


----------



## PrestigeH

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bourdeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HD.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481




Congratulations. Beautiful clutch. The colour is TDF. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

Dira919 said:


> Ok now all I can think about is the scene where the gorgeous blond walks into the room and say "Mr. Grey will see you now".....





eternallove4bag said:


> Oh yeah my friend! Ask him ask him[emoji23][emoji23]...
> 
> Hahahaha! Good one[emoji23][emoji23]





PrestigeH said:


> Hand them over????? Ok last night loot. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3243467



Did you buy more grey ties?  
Love your RH B. Fabulous on you!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Did you buy more grey ties?
> 
> Love your RH B. Fabulous on you!




Good morning Moirai. If u are coming over, I will buy more ties. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Ha ha. Last night I got myself a blazer and two Behapi 2. Maybe when I join the two Behapi together, we can have fifty shades.....[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Moirai

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful BBK, leather jacket, boots, and dress! My kind of girl all in black! Very chic, love!!



Thank you, JE, for being so kind! I love your style too.



Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.



Wow, what a stunning family!



eternallove4bag said:


> My beautiful gorgeous friend you look so classy as usual! Love the mix of the leather jacket with the boots and the rest of your beautiful ensemble [emoji7][emoji7].. That gold scarf is magic!



Thank you, eternal! You are always super sweet and kind!



tonkamama said:


> Moirai ~ Bal jacket is such a stamens jacket and perfect pairing with your lovely K!  Love your style &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you, tonkamama! I am very much an admirer of your style.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675




WOW Kat.lee I love EVERYTHING about this pic!!! Absolutely wonderful!!! Jealous of your gorgeous legs, too - the only time mine didn't touch at the top was when I was literally anorexic. It's one of the reasons I tend to favor dresses and skirts over pants. 



JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718




Amazing style! I love every outfit! [emoji177]


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> thank you *Moirai*...love the BBK on you too!



Thank you, chincac! 



chincac said:


> thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round
> View attachment 3243316



Yay for Pink! Both are gorgeous! Nice to have a friend to share H love with.



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317



You look gorgeous, Kat! Very chic! Love all your beautiful goodies!



theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481



The leather is lovely and it's a beautiful red. Perfect match with the polish.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Moirai. If u are coming over, I will buy more ties. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Ha ha. Last night I got myself a blazer and two Behapi 2. Maybe when I join the two Behapi together, we can have fifty shades.....[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



:lolots: You have such an imagination! Get your rodeos, B's, E's ready...Eternal, Dira, Atomic, Rami, Kat and I will be over to collect


----------



## Dluvch

Moirai said:


> :lolots: You have such an imagination! Get your rodeos, B's, E's ready...Eternal, Dira, Atomic, Rami, Kat and I will be over to collect



I got dibs on the red B!.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> :lolots: You have such an imagination! Get your rodeos, B's, E's ready...Eternal, Dira, Atomic, Rami, Kat and I will be over to collect




[emoji31][emoji31] It is still early here come on. [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> I got dibs on the red B!.




Dira u are supposed to be my friend. [emoji51][emoji16][emoji51][emoji16]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Dira u are supposed to be my friend. [emoji51][emoji16][emoji51][emoji16]



Oh I'll be an even better friend after I get your B.


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Oh I'll be an even better friend after I get your B.




[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] I just want u to be my normal friend. Everything needs to strike a balance. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] I just want u to be my normal friend. Everything needs to strike a balance. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Been away for a while. Don't know how to catch up with all the lovely posts. I'll take some time to get to that.
> Waiting for boarding a few days ago. Wish you all a happy weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241883




Oh la la...back and better than ever.  Love this!  What a gorgeous B and looks so snuggly on the fur!  The gloves look amazing too..anemone?


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> Hand them over????? Ok last night loot. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3243467




Ooohhhhh what's inside!?!?!? Love orange bags!!!! [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## nadineluv

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481




Lovely medor!! Love your Apple Watch too!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.




Oh rami Thai is gorgeous!  What a perfectly curated collection.  Taking notes


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Hand them over????? Ok last night loot. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3243467




Love this rouge h b!  Elegant as always PH!


----------



## LaenaLovely

JE2824 said:


> Love this thread so much!! Hard to keep up with all of you FABULOUS ladies/gent!! Here are a couple of shots over the past couple weeks!!  You all make this so much fun!! Thanks for all the inspiration:
> 
> View attachment 3242711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242718




B X 3 = amazing!  Love these all!


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> Ooohhhhh what's inside!?!?!? Love orange bags!!!! [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]




Thank you Nadineluv. Just a blazer and 2 Behapi bracelets. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Love this rouge h b!  Elegant as always PH!




Thank you LaenaLovely. [emoji3]


----------



## crazyforbag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675






I love your action shot!! Everything is just perfect!!


----------



## Suzie

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481



Your clutch is gorgeous.


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite shot! I was always a huge fan of RH but your beautiful contour B has made me a bigger fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Eyeing your KD and that clic H too!!! Ok enough necessities... Hand them over NOW [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Good for you my friend! Let our dear PH feel the pain [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you a huge HUG my friend and welcome you back again? Your fabulous amazing shots have been missed by everyone including me and seeing you come back looking even more amazing than ever (didn't even know it was possible because you were already pretty awesome) takes my breath away! That stunning B, the purple C, those gloves and then the riding boots!!! My goodness this is PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you my friend are the queen of casual chic! OMG! Every shot is so effortless! I can stare at your pictures all day long[emoji7][emoji7].... What a beautiful display of H bags[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful gorgeous friend you look so classy as usual! Love the mix of the leather jacket with the boots and the rest of your beautiful ensemble [emoji7][emoji7].. That gold scarf is magic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Sounds like an amazing night my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and that CDC looks so beautiful! I was never into leather bracelets but I have totally been enabled by beautiful friends like you! Love the color! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the snow in the picture! Is that shawl from the men's department? Looked familiar because I have definitely been eyeing this in white and green!
> 
> 
> 
> You look downright FABULOUS my friend! Love your C belt! So chic and the scarf is a total winner. Beautifully put together and you are carrying my favorite Chanel bag! I am a total nut for reissues [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah my friend! Ask him ask him[emoji23][emoji23]...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! Good one[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: totally in love with your RC, GT and noir B's and K dear Rami[emoji7][emoji7]... Ahem in case you don't find place to put these beauties while reorganizing just give me a call and I will be right there to take them off your hands [emoji12]




Thank you Eternal - here is it
Imprimeur Fou Quadricube
http://uk.hermes.com/man/silk-accessories/scarves-140/t-men-scarf-140-64116.html


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.




Absolutely ! Gorgeous trio !



periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful pic!




Thank you Periodgirl !



tonkamama said:


> chincac ~ congrats on this cutie :buttercup:
> 
> 
> 
> ari ~ really beautiful shot!  &#9731;&#9731;&#9731;
> 
> 
> 
> Moirai ~ Bal jacket is such a stamens jacket and perfect pairing with your lovely K!  Love your style [emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama, thank you!



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317




Gorgeous look Kat! Love the boots on you! Happy shopping !


chincac said:


> thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243316



Oh, no! Now I want pink bag! 



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. Please open the door. It is freezing outside. &#9731;[emoji301]&#65039;&#9731;[emoji301]&#65039;[emoji31][emoji9][emoji51]







PrestigeH said:


> Hand them over????? Ok last night loot. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3243467




Please come in! Bring you goodies! )))



theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481




Love me a Medor, I haven't seen them recently in the boutiques! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Oh, no! Now I want pink bag!



you will rock a pink bag *ari*



PrestigeH said:


> Hand them over????? Ok last night loot.



ohhhh show show loot! and gorgeous B too



PrestigeH said:


> Wow nice pink family



thank you!



theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.



medor so cool..congrats!



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you chincac.
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely pink club!



thank you *Kat*


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> you will rock a pink bag *ari*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh show show loot! and gorgeous B too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medor so cool..congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Kat*




Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]



fabulous jige...is that the 35cm? gris perle/craie? great match with the accessories!


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> fabulous jige...is that the 35cm? gris perle/craie? great match with the accessories!




Thank you Chincac. I didn't really measure but I think is 29cm. I was told a new colour called Sauge. Sort of like a lighter etoupe with a tinge of green (cement like colour).


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. I didn't really measure but I think is 29cm. I was told a new colour called Sauge. Sort of like a lighter etoupe with a tinge of green (cement like colour).



wow new colour..love the sound of the green tinge..lucky you!! yah i need to raid your closet..


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> wow new colour..love the sound of the green tinge..lucky you!! yah i need to raid your closet..




Yes I am lucky and hope u get lucky too. [emoji3] Join me and we go raid the rest. [emoji24][emoji28]


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



Oh, this is so gorgeous PrestigeH! I'm so envious!!


----------



## ari

Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Oh, this is so gorgeous PrestigeH! I'm so envious!!







ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)




Thank you Ari. U have nice collection too. Ur dresses are beautiful. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)



you look great! as always..


----------



## Dluvch

chincac said:


> fabulous jige...is that the 35cm? gris perle/craie? great match with the accessories!





PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



Love everything!


----------



## Dluvch

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)


You look stunning!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Love everything!




Thank you Dira. U r so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> you look great! as always..



Thank you chincac))


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Dira919 said:


> You look stunning!



Thank you Dira!


----------



## periogirl28

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481




Perfection!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)




Love entire outfit and that coat is perfect for you and the weather.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. U have nice collection too. Ur dresses are beautiful. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]



Thank you PrestigeH, I'm very curious to see the whole look!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Love entire outfit and that coat is perfect for you and the weather.



Thank dear periogirl!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Happy wintertime))



He heyyyy, Ari under snow &#128525;&#128525;
Love your look !


----------



## Bobmops

Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting &#128514;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



So fresh color ! Really summery feel &#128526;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)



Love your pic, *ari*. You look perfect!


----------



## loves

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)



always so gorgeously attired. 50cm of snow! that's a third of my height


----------



## loves

Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting &#128514;&#128591;&#127995;



always beautiful, have a safe flight


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting &#128514;&#128591;&#127995;



Beautiful and I love your accessories, *Bopmops*. Hope that you get to your meeting. Btw, your hair is perfection!


----------



## loves

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



and what a lovely combi, have a great day


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)



Great sable ,Ari ! Looking super as always !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting [emoji23][emoji120]&#127995;







Bobmops said:


> So fresh color ! Really summery feel [emoji41]




Thank you Bobmops. Have a safe flight. Take care. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful and I love your accessories, *Bopmops*. Hope that you get to your meeting. Btw, your hair is perfection!



Thank you dear !


----------



## loves

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481



beautiful addition and love the polish too


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> and what a lovely combi, have a great day




Thank you Loves for your kind words. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

loves said:


> and what a lovely combi, have a great day



So kind &#128525;&#128525;dear Loves !


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Bobmops. Have a safe flight. Take care. [emoji3]



Got in a mood for Mohito after your shot ))) and its 12 am  here &#128580;&#128556;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128525;


----------



## loves

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.



gorgeous bags rami00, love them 



chincac said:


> thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round
> 
> View attachment 3243316



miss you  sweet pic



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317



beautiful kat, no other words to describe my love


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Got in a mood for Mohito after your shot ))) and its 12 am  here &#128580;[emoji51][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji7]




Mohito is yummy. Refreshing too. Go for it. Cheers [emoji483][emoji484][emoji483][emoji484] [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481



Great clutch &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;in love with that smooth leather &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317



Every shot of yours is perfection , I have no option just to  repeate -perfection &#128525;&#128525;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ How did I miss these pics? Love the bling, simply gorgeous* Kat!*


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> miss you  sweet pic


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting &#128514;&#128591;&#127995;



Gorgeous pic of you, Bobmops. Love everything you have on and your hair is perfect. Have a good flight.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



Great pic! Looks like a magazine ad. The color of jige is lovely, can appreciate the green tinge. Have a great evening!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)



Everything in this pic is beautiful! Your sable is stunning and fits you perfectly.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Great pic! Looks like a magazine ad. The color of jige is lovely, can appreciate the green tinge. Have a great evening!




Hi Beautiful. Thank you for your kind words. Have a good morning/ evening to you too. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675




Too pretty!  Love this all


----------



## Kat.Lee

nadineluv said:


> Wow!!! Absolutely stunning!! Everything is beyond beautiful!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]



Thank you for your kind comment nadineluv. 



Dira919 said:


> Blown away, elegant and classy as always Kat!   Love the bracelet!



Thank you dear Dira. 



PrestigeH said:


> Wow nice loot. Please reveal more. Waiting. [emoji3]



Thanks my dearest neighbour. Reveal coming up. Nothing as exciting as your loot. [emoji16]



BBC said:


> WOW Kat.lee I love EVERYTHING about this pic!!! Absolutely wonderful!!! Jealous of your gorgeous legs, too - the only time mine didn't touch at the top was when I was literally anorexic. It's one of the reasons I tend to favor dresses and skirts over pants.



Thank you BBC. 




Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat! Very chic! Love all your beautiful goodies!



Thank you dear Moirai. 



LaenaLovely said:


> Oh la la...back and better than ever.  Love this!  What a gorgeous B and looks so snuggly on the fur!  The gloves look amazing too..anemone?



Thank you so much LaenaLovely. You are spot on. Gloves are anemone! 



crazyforbag said:


> I love your action shot!! Everything is just perfect!!



Thank you so much crazyforbag. 



ari said:


> Gorgeous look Kat! Love the boots on you! Happy shopping !



Thank you dear ari. 



loves said:


> beautiful kat, no other words to describe my love



You are too kind loves. 



Bobmops said:


> Every shot of yours is perfection , I have no option just to  repeate -perfection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



Thank you so much dear. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ How did I miss these pics? Love the bling, simply gorgeous* Kat!*



Appreciate your kind comment VigeeLeBrun. 


LaenaLovely said:


> Too pretty!  Love this all



Too sweet of you LaenaLovely. Thanks.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hand them over????? Ok last night loot. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3243467



How exciting! 



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



This is stunning. Love everything PH. You pictures are getting better each time!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481




Lovely clutch and matching nail polish!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting [emoji23][emoji120]&#127995;




Absolutely beautiful !!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hand them over????? Ok last night loot. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3243467



Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] yes hand them over NOW including  the new loot! [emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Moirai. If u are coming over, I will buy more ties. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Ha ha. Last night I got myself a blazer and two Behapi 2. Maybe when I join the two Behapi together, we can have fifty shades.....[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Omg!!! Stop wooing[emoji23][emoji23]



Moirai said:


> :lolots: You have such an imagination! Get your rodeos, B's, E's ready...Eternal, Dira, Atomic, Rami, Kat and I will be over to collect



Hahaha!!! Oh yeah! Moirai I love your authoritative comment [emoji3][emoji3]... Ok PH we are all coming...[emoji23][emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Dira u are supposed to be my friend. [emoji51][emoji16][emoji51][emoji16]



Oh stop trying to break our team! Ain't happening [emoji12]



Dira919 said:


> Oh I'll be an even better friend after I get your B.



You go girl!



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



Wow! Your combinations and pictures are getting even better than ever! Are you taking secret lessons in styling or teaching them[emoji6]... And yes please reveal your loot[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting [emoji23][emoji120]&#127995;




My friend you really look like a princess! Gorgeous CDC, shawl and that hair is PERFECT[emoji7][emoji7] ... Hope you are able to get to your meeting! Slay them girl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481




What a gorgeous amazing color!


----------



## Ethengdurst

chincac said:


> thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round
> 
> View attachment 3243316



Gorgeous! Pink is definitely a year round color &#128077;


----------



## Ethengdurst

Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting &#128514;&#128591;&#127995;



You look lovely!


----------



## Ethengdurst

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



Love the bracelets, as usual PrestigeH! And an interesting color you jige is!


----------



## Ethengdurst

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)



Wow, you look so chic!


----------



## Ethengdurst

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481



So classy! Love it!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317



Stunning! I'm always in awe of your H collection, Kat.Lee. &#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ethengdurst said:


> Stunning! I'm always in awe of your H collection, Kat.Lee. [emoji7]



Thank you. You are too kind Ethengdurst. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rania1981

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085


Gorgeous color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085




SWOONING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this C is just amazing my dear Kat and I am just loving your creative and fabulous pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085



Love it all!  That violet bag is TDF!   I am in H heaven!


----------



## thyme

Ethengdurst said:


> Gorgeous! Pink is definitely a year round color &#128077;



thank you!! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!



i need to raid your closet too.. love everything in the pic


----------



## ssv003

It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Lazy Sunday casual OOTD.  First wear of my other new csgm...so excited for this cw!  Been on the hunt for it and finally found her


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)




Oh la la!  Head to toe perfection!  Snow queen!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244223
> 
> 
> Lazy Sunday casual OOTD.  First wear of my other new csgm...so excited for this cw!  Been on the hunt for it and finally found her




Very nice!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!  Hope you are having a great weekend!


----------



## tonkamama

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244223
> 
> 
> Lazy Sunday casual OOTD.  First wear of my other new csgm...so excited for this cw!  Been on the hunt for it and finally found her



LaenaLovely ~ We are CSGM twins,    This color way is by far my favorite&#128149;



ssv003 said:


> It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3244227



   ssv003 ~ Beautiful Goldie, so classy.



Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085



Kat ~ stunning C!  Love this shot.



Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting &#128514;&#128591;&#127995;



Bobmops ~ georgeou .&#128525;..  I wish I would look as good as you waiting at airport... 



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



PrestigeH ~ love your jige, this is my favorite clutch style so versatile&#128522;


----------



## Notorious Pink

I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:


----------



## Bobmops

BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298



Beautiful rose color&#128525;&#128525;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> LaenaLovely ~ We are CSGM twins,    This color way is by far my favorite&#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> ssv003 ~ Beautiful Goldie, so classy.
> 
> 
> 
> Kat ~ stunning C!  Love this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops ~ georgeou .&#128525;..  I wish I would look as good as you waiting at airport...
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ love your jige, this is my favorite clutch style so versatile&#128522;


You are very sweet &#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Absolutely beautiful !!



Thank you so much!&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] yes hand them over NOW including  the new loot! [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Stop wooing[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Oh yeah! Moirai I love your authoritative comment [emoji3][emoji3]... Ok PH we are all coming...[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop trying to break our team! Ain't happening [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Your combinations and pictures are getting even better than ever! Are you taking secret lessons in styling or teaching them[emoji6]... And yes please reveal your loot[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend you really look like a princess! Gorgeous CDC, shawl and that hair is PERFECT[emoji7][emoji7] ... Hope you are able to get to your meeting! Slay them girl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


LOL ))) you are so funny my friend &#128525;&#128514;
Some unprepared members of a meeting looked a bit disoriented for a while &#128556;&#128513;&#128514;&#128123;
Thank you so much !)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298




These are lovely photos, thanks for sharing. The rose pinks are all lovely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244223
> 
> 
> Lazy Sunday casual OOTD.  First wear of my other new csgm...so excited for this cw!  Been on the hunt for it and finally found her




Wow! So honored to be twins with you on this amazing CW of TT!!! I just love the way you have styled it! Way to go TPF bestie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ssv003 said:


> It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3244227



Gorgeous Goldie! I love this color so much! Btw Snowing here too[emoji4] a very happy Sunday to you too!



BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298




Omg!!! You look STUNNING my dear BBC! Love the way the earrings, watch, belt and clic H match with your amazing shawl but most of all I am totally in awe of your fabulous boots!! How awesome are they!! not to mention they look super cozy!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085




Gorgeous pieces! Your picture looks very professional Kat! 
Happy new year btw!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085



Gorgeous and love everything here!


----------



## Moirai

ssv003 said:


> It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3244227



Fabulous bag! Can never go wrong with gold B.


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244223
> 
> 
> Lazy Sunday casual OOTD.  First wear of my other new csgm...so excited for this cw!  Been on the hunt for it and finally found her



Beautiful on you, Laena!


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298



No need for lessons. You look stunning and so well coordinated!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> How exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> This is stunning. Love everything PH. You pictures are getting better each time!!




Thank you Kat. Am loving ur posts too.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] yes hand them over NOW including  the new loot! [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Stop wooing[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Oh yeah! Moirai I love your authoritative comment [emoji3][emoji3]... Ok PH we are all coming...[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop trying to break our team! Ain't happening [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Your combinations and pictures are getting even better than ever! Are you taking secret lessons in styling or teaching them[emoji6]... And yes please reveal your loot[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend you really look like a princess! Gorgeous CDC, shawl and that hair is PERFECT[emoji7][emoji7] ... Hope you are able to get to your meeting! Slay them girl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Eternallove. Yes am taking secret lessons but they are lessons to learn to hunt for etain Bs. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Ethengdurst said:


> Love the bracelets, as usual PrestigeH! And an interesting color you jige is!




Many thanks Ethengdurst. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085




Love the C. The place looks very interesting too.


----------



## PrestigeH

ssv003 said:


> It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3244227




Beautiful and gorgeous B. Enjoy. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. Yes am taking secret lessons but they are lessons to learn to hunt for etain Bs. [emoji12]




Hahaha!!! LOOK in your own closet first and surprise surprise you may find an etain B sitting right there [emoji3][emoji3] good morning darling PH [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> LaenaLovely ~ We are CSGM twins,    This color way is by far my favorite[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssv003 ~ Beautiful Goldie, so classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat ~ stunning C!  Love this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops ~ georgeou .[emoji7]..  I wish I would look as good as you waiting at airport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ love your jige, this is my favorite clutch style so versatile[emoji4]




Thank you Tonkamama. Yes I agree with u. Jige is so cool.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298




Doing great. Love the pink too. Will wait for more of your posts. [emoji3]


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Never will I be bored seeing this K. So beautiful. Wish to have my K soon too. Thank you for sharing. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



I am glad because it is my one and only K (and one of my ultimate dream bags, color and leather and all!!!) and I will be posting her a lot on here 



tonkamama said:


> Same here...  Yours just amazing..&#128149;



Yours is amazing as well! I think we got ours around the same time. 



atomic110 said:


> Oh yes..
> 
> 
> So sweet SA







Moirai said:


> Happy weekend, PH! Love this color B and your bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> We love seeing your K!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B! Hope you had a wonderful night.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Kat! Hope you had a great trip. Looking forward to more mod pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Your scarf is lovely!



I am glad! I hope it is fine to post the same bag a lot. I just love my K so much and am so happy to have gotten her. 



ari said:


> I know! Your K is so beautiful! I love my Kellys better than my Bs



Thank you, ari!! I am sure both your Bs and Ks are wonderful.



Kat.Lee said:


> Truly a beauty to be loved by you Kyokei.



Thank you, Kat, you made my day with this comment


----------



## Kyokei

loves said:


> kat.lee you are just too gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> love the sunshine, happy weekend to you too
> 
> 
> 
> lucky husband and beautiful bag
> 
> 
> 
> and i will never stop loving your pictures
> 
> 
> 
> def lovely, thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful scarf, i love the c/w
> 
> 
> 
> love those boots and of course the beautiful bag and csgm
> 
> 
> 
> i love positivity, gorgeous action pic
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty and so cute! the bag too



Thank you, loves!



eternallove4bag said:


> Hope you had a wonderful time my dear! You look good carrying your beautiful Colvert B [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Neither can I! Such a gorgeous neutral and looks made for you totally my dear Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful color! Love the look nadineluv [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl! That gorgeous B should be on display always[emoji176][emoji176]



Thank you, eternallove4bag! The novelty will never wear off for me


----------



## Kyokei

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244223
> 
> 
> Lazy Sunday casual OOTD.  First wear of my other new csgm...so excited for this cw!  Been on the hunt for it and finally found her



Really beautiful CW!



BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298



I love your style!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> I am glad because it is my one and only K (and one of my ultimate dream bags, color and leather and all!!!) and I will be posting her a lot on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is amazing as well! I think we got ours around the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad! I hope it is fine to post the same bag a lot. I just love my K so much and am so happy to have gotten her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, ari!! I am sure both your Bs and Ks are wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kat, you made my day with this comment




Don't worry about that. Please post more. Seriously, etoupe is my favourite colour and what's more that's a Kelly. [emoji3]


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Don't worry about that. Please post more. Seriously, etoupe is my favourite colour and what's more that's a Kelly. [emoji3]



Thank you, PrestigeH. Etoupe is one of my top favorites as well 
I hope you are able to get your Kelly soon!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you, PrestigeH. Etoupe is one of my top favorites as well
> 
> I hope you are able to get your Kelly soon!




Thank you Kyokei. U r so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Can't miss an H visit during holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242179




Gorgeous B!!! Waiting to see your reveals!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439




Dear PrestigeH, I will need to borrow some of your charms[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)




What a lovely shot! Everything looks great! Can't go wrong with the super Classic!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Dear PrestigeH, I will need to borrow some of your charms[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you AvrilShower. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

Dira919 said:


> I'm in love!!!!!   Rami, I will be dreaming of your bags tonight, perfect collection! I love the basic neutral colors, all covered!


Thank you babe :kiss:


tonkamama said:


> Rami... Of course dear, the best action shot!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; .  Rami, do you know if H still produce Gris T color?


Thank you Tonkamama. My SA told me that Gris T came out after a long time so it could be seasonal. Don't quote on me on that. :kiss:


periogirl28 said:


> Perfect trio of bags!


Thank you :kiss:


Kat.Lee said:


> Absolutely a fabulous action shot. All best neutral colours. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


Thank you Kat! Dying to see your fab shots.


OrangeAddiction said:


> Absolutely and action shot!  Anytime one of these little beauties changes position...regardless of how far....I'd consider it an action shop.  Very nice collection...love the colors you've chosen.


LOL!  thank you!


PrestigeH said:


> Of course it does. My Queen. Beautiful family. [emoji3]


Thank you sweetheart :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317



OMG! You made my day. STUNNING    can't wait for the reveal. Catching up on all the posts.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hand them over????? Ok last night loot. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3243467



PrestigeH, my sweetheart... You need to hand over that Rouge H to me  what a beautiful shot. Can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085


Love 


ssv003 said:


> It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3244227


I waiting for mine. Lovely shot.


LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244223
> 
> 
> Lazy Sunday casual OOTD.  First wear of my other new csgm...so excited for this cw!  Been on the hunt for it and finally found her


Leana I love the way you paired your tyger Tyger. Gorgeous.


BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298



I need few lessons too... You are better than me though   beautiful pictures.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Ootd this morning. Noir B30.


----------



## Ms Bunny

Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.




Love [emoji173]&#65039; and your closet collection is TDF!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

tonkamama said:


> LaenaLovely ~ We are CSGM twins,    This color way is by far my favorite[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssv003 ~ Beautiful Goldie, so classy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat ~ stunning C!  Love this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobmops ~ georgeou .[emoji7]..  I wish I would look as good as you waiting at airport...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ love your jige, this is my favorite clutch style so versatile[emoji4]





Thank you tmama.  Feel honored to be your twin...maybe one day we'll be bag twins too.  You have some stunners!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! So honored to be twins with you on this amazing CW of TT!!! I just love the way you have styled it! Way to go TPF bestie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





You inspired me to hunt for this cw!  So excited to finally be your twin on this TT.  Work that into you OOTD soon so I can copy you  xoxo



Moirai said:


> Beautiful on you, Laena!




Thank you!  You make me smile!



Kyokei said:


> Really beautiful CW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your style!!!




This black white and gray color way is so my favorite (well today). So excited!  Thank you.



Rami00 said:


> Love
> 
> 
> 
> I waiting for mine. Lovely shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Leana I love the way you paired your tyger Tyger. Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need few lessons too... You are better than me though   beautiful pictures.




Thank you Rami! Now I just need a noir b like yours to have a perfect match   hope you are feeling better too!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami ~ oh no....if Gris T is a seasonal color..  I will be very sad...:cry: 



Rami00 said:


> Thank you Tonkamama. My SA told me that Gris T came out after a long time so it could be seasonal. Don't quote on me on that. :kiss:
> 
> :



BBC ~ great outfit with H bag and accessories.  



BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.



 little Noir B30 makes up the entire amazing outfit....  Look at the fur... &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.




Beautiful B. Never get bored of it. As for the rouge H B, u got to gather enough force to collect. [emoji51]


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)



Impeccable. Now we know where all the snow went. -11C feels like -19C with windchill this evening here.


----------



## Seedlessplum

BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298



Thanks for the inspiration on how u wore your pink accessories. U look fantastic and i damn love your necklace!






Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085



Its really TDF! I love it!




ssv003 said:


> It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3244227



Its in GHW? Its my perfect B!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Rami ~ oh no....if Gris T is a seasonal color..  I will be very sad...:cry:
> BBC ~ great outfit with H bag and accessories.


Omg... I hope it's not. What do you have in mind..b or k? 


PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful B. Never get bored of it. As for the rouge H B, u got to gather enough force to collect. [emoji51]


Hahaha! Trust me ... I could gather enough force


----------



## ari

Ethengdurst said:


> Wow, you look so chic!



Thank you Ethengdurst ))


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085



That Constance is TDF!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh la la!  Head to toe perfection!  Snow queen!



Thank you LaenaLovely! 
Love your new shawl! What is the name? It's black and cream, looks really stunning!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting &#128514;&#128591;&#127995;



You are totally gorgeous! Love this look!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Does this count as an action shot? Reorganizing my closet.




Just died and went to heaven! Best trio ever right there! Perfection, my beautiful friend! Xxoo


----------



## JE2824

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242313
> 
> 
> I will never stop loving my K




Beyond! Fabulous shots! Etoupe is my HG color! Love your style as you know! Stunning.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Omg... I hope it's not. What do you have in mind..b or k?
> 
> Hahaha! Trust me ... I could gather enough force




[emoji28][emoji28] We shall see. Max 5 pax. [emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Kat.Lee

rania1981 said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you rania. 



eternallove4bag said:


> SWOONING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this C is just amazing my dear Kat and I am just loving your creative and fabulous pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you so much dear eternal. May we see more of your gorgeous etain B please? [emoji8]



Dira919 said:


> Love it all!  That violet bag is TDF!   I am in H heaven!



Thank you Dira. 



chincac said:


> i need to raid your closet too.. love everything in the pic



Thanks chincac and you are funny. You have an amazing collection!! 


tonkamama said:


> Kat ~ stunning C!  Love this shot.



Thank you tonkamama. 



AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous pieces! Your picture looks very professional Kat!
> Happy new year btw!



Thank you AvrilShower. Same to you. 



Moirai said:


> Gorgeous and love everything here!



You are so kind Moirai. Thank you. 



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Am loving ur posts too.







PrestigeH said:


> Love the C. The place looks very interesting too.



Thank you dear PH. 



Rami00 said:


> OMG! You made my day. STUNNING    can't wait for the reveal. Catching up on all the posts.



Thanks dear. I'm catching up too. 



Seedlessplum said:


> Its really TDF! I love it!



Thank you Seedlessplum. 



ari said:


> That Constance is TDF!




Thank you ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298




Gorgeous match BBC. Your selfie pictures are perfectly fine. [emoji179]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ssv003 said:


> It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3244227



Such a beautiful Goldie B. You carry it so well. 



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244223
> 
> 
> Lazy Sunday casual OOTD.  First wear of my other new csgm...so excited for this cw!  Been on the hunt for it and finally found her



Love how cozily chic you always look even in casual wear LaenaLovely.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> You are totally gorgeous! Love this look!



Thanks to you , my dear I start using my Chanel goodies)


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.



How artistic! May we see more of the OOTD please?


----------



## Kyokei

JE2824 said:


> Beyond! Fabulous shots! Etoupe is my HG color! Love your style as you know! Stunning.



Thank you! Etoupe is definitely one of my favorites and the first HG color I wanted, so I was shocked when this bag came to me.


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.



Perfection!!!


----------



## Dluvch

BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298



You are good!!!  I totally need help at taking selfies, my friend told me there is a class now  your ootd is perfect, love those boots!  Is your B a 30 in etoupe?


----------



## Myrkur

nadineluv said:


> You look stunning my friend!! I have been eyeing that shawl for weeks now! That is may favorite color combo... Love the blues & red. Stunning! Looks great w your ruby Evie! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit! Especially love the boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B! Love the color of the gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! B is perfect on you and perfect with your shawl. It will easily match everything.
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous too! And so is your B!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect match! Love Rubis.





Kat.Lee said:


> Great combination Myrkur.





BBC said:


> Love love love this combination - these are absolutely my "safe" colors - making me want an Evelyne!





periogirl28 said:


> Yup we are twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Very chic and smart!
> 
> 
> 
> Casual perfection!





atomic110 said:


> Evie in Rubis is beautiful! Love  your outfit, casual chic





eternallove4bag said:


> Great call [emoji3]....Amazing stunning arm candy! Drooling Seedlessplum[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful first post in 2016 [emoji173]&#65039; Noir is such a classic color! You look so pretty susiana!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! That ruby evie with the Tyger Tyger is a lethal combination my dear Myrkur! You look STUNNING[emoji7]





PrestigeH said:


> Rubis looks great on u especially when u match it with the shawl. Perfect!!!





loves said:


> love the colour palette and i really like your ballerina flats!
> 
> 
> 
> it's all good!
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty missjenn
> both scarf and person
> 
> can't comment on all, too many posts to catch up on. have a happy weekend all





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful combination.



Thank you so much, you guys are always so sweet


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> He heyyyy, Ari under snow &#128525;&#128525;
> Love your look !


thank you dear *Bobmops*!


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your pic, *ari*. You look perfect!


*VigeeLeBrun*, thank you!


loves said:


> always so gorgeously attired. 50cm of snow! that's a third of my height


haha, *Loves*, thank you! 


Bobmops said:


> Great sable ,Ari ! Looking super as always !


*Bobmops*thank you!


Moirai said:


> Everything in this pic is beautiful! Your sable is stunning and fits you perfectly.


*Moirai*, thank you! I still think I look like a bear 


Ethengdurst said:


> Wow, you look so chic!


*Ethengdurs* thank you!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beautiful Goldie B. You carry it so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how cozily chic you always look even in casual wear LaenaLovely.



Thank you Kat you are so sweet!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Thank you LaenaLovely!
> Love your new shawl! What is the name? It's black and cream, looks really stunning!



Thank you!  It's Tyger Tyger.


----------



## iamyumi

rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085


LOVE this C! can't stop looking at it!


ssv003 said:


> It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3244227


Goldie is always  good company!


BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298


WOW love the pale pinks! 



AvrilShower said:


> What a lovely shot! Everything looks great! Can't go wrong with the super Classic!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


*AvrilShower*, thank you!


Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.





Rami00 said:


> Impeccable. Now we know where all the snow went. -11C feels like -19C with windchill this evening here.


Rami, thank you dear! you B 30 looks so elegants! 
wow this is very cold!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday



this is so pretty!


----------



## loves

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday



what a pretty pic, definitely lovely pick me up for a Monday


----------



## Seedlessplum

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday



It brightens mine too when i saw your lovely clic clac. 



This thread moves so fast that i can't follow up with all the nice shots! But please keep going and i will also try to post nice pictures too (given my limited H collection)  ;p
Its so fun to wear Hermes  yeh!


----------



## periogirl28

Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



Woohoo! 10 out of 10!!!
Love love love your style.
The coco hat is beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday




Look ur arm candy. Especially when it goes with the fur. Beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944




Wow wow wow. See u r beautiful. U r indeed my Q.....Ahem.... Periogirl. [emoji23][emoji51]


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Woohoo! 10 out of 10!!!
> Love love love your style.
> The coco hat is beautiful!




Thank you, so sweet! Just added that Camellia from my Chanel cardigan to my hat. [emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Wow wow wow. See u r beautiful. U r indeed my Q.....Ahem.... Periogirl. [emoji23][emoji51]




Thank you PrestigeH! I was just lucky this shot turned out well.


----------



## periogirl28

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday




Really loving the Rose Gold hardware. This is a fantastic pic!


----------



## Monceau

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



This is just perfection!
If you aren't a stylist or a designer, you should be.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia



You look amazing!


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



You look lovely... rouge H is one of my favourite colours! Soo elegant and classy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful rose color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji41][emoji41]




Thank you Bobmops! [emoji254] I love your gorgeous photos, too!



periogirl28 said:


> These are lovely photos, thanks for sharing. The rose pinks are all lovely!




Periogirl, thank you. Getting the hang of this! [emoji92]



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! You look STUNNING my dear BBC! Love the way the earrings, watch, belt and clic H match with your amazing shawl but most of all I am totally in awe of your fabulous boots!! How awesome are they!! not to mention they look super cozy!![emoji7][emoji7]




Ha ha ha THANKS!! Eternal! They're by Pajar. I bought them soooo long ago, maybe 12? Years ago when I was a new mom and at the time I wondered if they would be worth it. They are now a winter staple for me whenever the ground is bad. Sooo comfy, like walking around in a carpeted world. Plus they make my legs look good. [emoji41] I desperately need a new pair.



Moirai said:


> No need for lessons. You look stunning and so well coordinated!




Thank you Moirai! I feel like I need longer arms, or a better way to figure out depth with the mirror! 



PrestigeH said:


> Doing great. Love the pink too. Will wait for more of your posts. [emoji3]




Aw, thanks, PrestigeH...no pressure!! [emoji102]



Kyokei said:


> I love your style!!!




The ultimate compliment, coming from you, Kyokei!!!



Rami00 said:


> I need few lessons too... You are better than me though   beautiful pictures.




Seriously working on it, Rami! I figure I'll either get the hang of it, or bribe one of the DSs to take them for me. 



tonkamama said:


> BBC ~ great outfit with H bag and accessories.




Thanks so much, Tonkamama!



Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks for the inspiration on how u wore your pink accessories. U look fantastic and i damn love your necklace!




I am totally getting into the pink! I live in a house full of guys and am just starting to embrace it. [emoji3] Ampiece here and there...suddenly I have a collection. [emoji106]&#127996; The necklace was a no-brainer, even DH had to admit, although I of course would have preferred the pink gold (the only other 10 I really want), it really wasn't close..the carnelian matches my hair and my rouge h 35B.



Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous match BBC. Your selfie pictures are perfectly fine. [emoji179]




[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;Kat.Lee thank you!!!



Dira919 said:


> You are good!!!  I totally need help at taking selfies, my friend told me there is a class now  your ootd is perfect, love those boots!  Is your B a 30 in etoupe?




Dira, a class sounds great, I will have to look for one. Yes, the B 30 is etoupe...not very exciting, but classic and goes with everything. 



ari said:


> WOW love the pale pinks!




Thank you, Ari...I'm ignoring winter and going right to spring!!! [emoji38] This whole Rose Sakura thing has me totally into pink right now. [emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944




Love love love this, esp the hat!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Monceau said:


> This is just perfection!
> If you aren't a stylist or a designer, you should be.



Would have loved to be a designer, alas my profession is quite far removed from that area.  Thanks so much for a huge compliment! 



chincac said:


> You look amazing!



Thank you my dear! 



H.C.LV. said:


> You look lovely... rouge H is one of my favourite colours! Soo elegant and classy!



Thank you HCLV, we both share a love for RH! 



BBC said:


> Love love love this, esp the hat!



Thank you, would you believe it's from HnM and 11 years old?


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, would you believe it's from HnM and 11 years old?




The classics last forever! [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Bobmops

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday



Rose gold is just TDF &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you Rami! Now I just need a noir b like yours to have a perfect match   hope you are feeling better too!


 Thank you Laena. I hope you are feeling better...I still have tiny bit of the cough..so annoying. 


Ms Bunny said:


> Love [emoji173]&#65039; and your closet collection is TDF!!!


 Thank you :kiss:


tonkamama said:


> little Noir B30 makes up the entire amazing outfit....  Look at the fur... &#128525;&#128525;


 Thank you tonkamama! Looking forward to see your mod shots...you put together the best outfits. 


JE2824 said:


> Just died and went to heaven! Best trio ever right there! Perfection, my beautiful friend! Xxoo


 awww Thank you JE. It means a lot coming from a fashionista like you.  :kiss: 


PrestigeH said:


> [emoji28][emoji28] We shall see. Max 5 pax. [emoji31][emoji31]


Seriously PrestigeH? LOL


periogirl28 said:


> How artistic! May we see more of the OOTD please?


 Awww thank you. Learning to take better selfies...I promise the angles are getting better...I think. :tongue:


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



Love those hats , they look totally elegant!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.



Great rock glam , Rami! Love it !


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Thank you Eternal - here is it
> Imprimeur Fou Quadricube
> http://uk.hermes.com/man/silk-accessories/scarves-140/t-men-scarf-140-64116.html



Thank you so much for posting this ari! I LOVE this!!!



Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.



:sigh: now you make me want a black B Rami! My gorgeous enabler [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> You inspired me to hunt for this cw!  So excited to finally be your twin on this TT.  Work that into you OOTD soon so I can copy you  xoxo



You are such a sweetheart my TPF bestie [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... You totally inspire me my darling friend! Love the way you tie your scarves and shawls! God I wish you lived near me!!! Life would be fun[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful B. Never get bored of it. As for the rouge H B, u got to gather enough force to collect. [emoji51]



Hello? Our army is HUGE AND MENACING... RUN! Leave all your H goodies behind [emoji12][emoji12]



Rami00 said:


> Hahaha! Trust me ... I could gather enough force



Hahaha! Oh yeah please remind him dear Rami that together all of us a force to reckon with and I think dear PH seems to have forgotten the chopped up arm picture [emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear eternal. May we see more of your gorgeous etain B please? [emoji8]



Awww! You are the sweetest!!! Etain has been on my mind forever! I knew that whenever I decide to buy a B my first one would be etain. And I don't know whether you recall or not you enabled me big time. This was initially when I had just joined the H forum and I saw your wonderful pictures of etain, etoupe and Gris T I think? I had asked you if you could do a comparison picture for me and the sweetheart that you are even though I was new and you didn't know me you so graciously posted a side by side picture of the different colors and since that day I have been in love with etain. That picture motivated me to go get my first H wallet in etain too then[emoji4][emoji8][emoji8] so thank you my darling friend for enabling me [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244944



Look at you my stunning friend! Everything matches so perfectly!!! That hat is so fabulous! The mix of Chanel and H is just HEAVENLY[emoji7][emoji7] a PERFECT 10 my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



BBC said:


> Ha ha ha THANKS!! Eternal! They're by Pajar. I bought them soooo long ago, maybe 12? Years ago when I was a new mom and at the time I wondered if they would be worth it. They are now a winter staple for me whenever the ground is bad. Sooo comfy, like walking around in a carpeted world. Plus they make my legs look good. [emoji41] I desperately need a new pair.



Oh they do make your legs looks good[emoji12] what a fabulous pair of statement boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't believe you have had them for 12 years! They have held up amazingly well!!



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday




Super pretty!!! Loving the clic H's in your collection iamyumi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for posting this ari! I LOVE this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: now you make me want a black B Rami! My gorgeous enabler [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a sweetheart my TPF bestie [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... You totally inspire me my darling friend! Love the way you tie your scarves and shawls! God I wish you lived near me!!! Life would be fun[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? Our army is HUGE AND MENACING... RUN! Leave all your H goodies behind [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Oh yeah please remind him dear Rami that together all of us a force to reckon with and I think dear PH seems to have forgotten the chopped up arm picture [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! You are the sweetest!!! Etain has been on my mind forever! I knew that whenever I decide to buy a B my first one would be etain. And I don't know whether you recall or not you enabled me big time. This was initially when I had just joined the H forum and I saw your wonderful pictures of etain, etoupe and Gris T I think? I had asked you if you could do a comparison picture for me and the sweetheart that you are even though I was new and you didn't know me you so graciously posted a side by side picture of the different colors and since that day I have been in love with etain. That picture motivated me to go get my first H wallet in etain too then[emoji4][emoji8][emoji8] so thank you my darling friend for enabling me [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you my stunning friend! Everything matches so perfectly!!! That hat is so fabulous! The mix of Chanel and H is just HEAVENLY[emoji7][emoji7] a PERFECT 10 my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they do make your legs looks good[emoji12] what a fabulous pair of statement boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't believe you have had them for 12 years! They have held up amazingly well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty!!! Loving the clic H's in your collection iamyumi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Yes Huge Force indeed. Max 5 pax. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## Kyokei

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



I love all of this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes Huge Force indeed. Max 5 pax. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]




Hahaha!!! Very funny! Do not underestimate us my friend [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Very funny! Do not underestimate us my friend [emoji3][emoji3]




[emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji13][emoji13]




[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



love everything* periogirl* stunning look!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



You look gorgeous in this fabulous outfit! Love the hat, B and Chanels. Wish I could wear hats like that.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> *Moirai*, thank you! I still think I look like a bear



What?! You look so glamorous!!! Definitely an inspiration, makes me want one and I'm not a fur wearer.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday



Beautiful! Certainly brightens up the day!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.



Fabulous! Always love your angled shots.


----------



## eternallove4bag

So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



Thanks for your action pics. They are very well matched. Love your boots too! Are they from gucci? 

Thumbs up!!


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



Everything is INCREDIBLY beautiful on chic little you, *eternallove4bag*!!  Twins with you on the KD (my first exotic KD).  LOVE the Gucci boots too!  Congratulations on the fabulous new birkin, and enjoy all of your lovely new additions to your H family.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks for your action pics. They are very well matched. Love your boots too! Are they from gucci?
> 
> Thumbs up!!



Thank you so much Seedlessplum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Yes boots are Gucci! One of my favorite comfy ones [emoji3]... You are so sweet! 



hclubfan said:


> Everything is INCREDIBLY beautiful on chic little you, *eternallove4bag*!!  Twins with you on the KD (my first exotic KD).  LOVE the Gucci boots too!  Congratulations on the fabulous new birkin, and enjoy all of your lovely new additions to your H family.



Thank you so much hclubfan [emoji8][emoji8] honored to be twins on the KD! My first exotic piece from H too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Am a huge fan of Gucci shoes and boots. I find them very wearable and super comfy! Thank you for your lovely words


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



WOW! Look at you! You look amazing!!! Love your outfit, B and accessories. KD color is beautiful for your skin tone. Ficelle?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> WOW! Look at you! You look amazing!!! Love your outfit, B and accessories. KD color is beautiful for your skin tone. Ficelle?




Oh you have a sharp eye my friend and you know your H so well! Yes it's Ficelle! Thank you you so much for always encouraging me [emoji8][emoji8] humbled and honored to be your friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh you have a sharp eye my friend and you know your H so well! Yes it's Ficelle! Thank you you so much for always encouraging me [emoji8][emoji8] humbled and honored to be your friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



No, my dear friend, it's the other way around. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> No, my dear friend, it's the other way around. Have a wonderful day!




[emoji8][emoji8] have an amazing day my dear! I stand by my comment [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]


 
   Love everything my friend! I love the way you put together that outfit...looks gorgeous..like always. PS. your countertop is stunning.


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



Thank you for putting a smile on my face with these amazing pieces!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Love those hats , they look totally elegant!



Thank you dear Bobmops! 



Rami00 said:


> Thank you Laena. I hope you are feeling better...I still have tiny bit of the cough..so annoying.
> 
> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> Thank you tonkamama! Looking forward to see your mod shots...you put together the best outfits.
> 
> awww Thank you JE. It means a lot coming from a fashionista like you.  :kiss:
> 
> Seriously PrestigeH? LOL
> 
> Awww thank you. Learning to take better selfies...I promise the angles are getting better...I think. :tongue:



Oh no don't worry that's actually such an artistic photo! Was just curious to see the entire look, I am guessing it's totally stunning! 



Kyokei said:


> I love all of this!



Thank you, my style icon! 



ari said:


> love everything* periogirl* stunning look!



Thank you Ari, also a big compliment coming from you! 



Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous in this fabulous outfit! Love the hat, B and Chanels. Wish I could wear hats like that.



Thank you Moirai, why don't you give it a try!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



Stunning! I love your hat!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



My dear, you never disappoint, what a stunning pop of color against the Etain and Ficelle! Thank you for another winning action shot!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> Stunning! I love your hat!



Thank you Dira!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



*eternallove4bag* - Doesn't it make you happy with this outfit and carrying your new love out ?  I don't recall being out on a day without something H on for several years.  Either it is a scarf or bracelet or a bag. They are just too pretty to leave home 'without'.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



Love your burgundy outfit !! and you can carry that hat so well. Stylish as always.


----------



## frenchyfind

OOTD, going to watch my 14 y.o. daughter's volleyball tournament[emoji6]


----------



## Dany_37

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3245197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD, going to watch my 14 y.o. daughter's volleyball tournament[emoji6]



You look so casually cute...I love the sneakers and the Picotin is perfect for the occasion!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244944




Stunning as always!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks for your action pics. They are very well matched. Love your boots too! Are they from gucci?
> 
> Thumbs up!!




All around fabulous!  Love yor sparkling bling too...you look like an H dream


----------



## weibandy

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3245197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD, going to watch my 14 y.o. daughter's volleyball tournament[emoji6]



Soooo cute!  You look young for having a 14 yo.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Love everything my friend! I love the way you put together that outfit...looks gorgeous..like always. PS. your countertop is stunning.



Thank you my dear Rami [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have some truly inspirational friends like you who I learn new things from every day  btw I love my countertop too[emoji3][emoji3] DH and I had lots of battles when we were choosing this.. Glad I prevailed [emoji6]



Dira919 said:


> Thank you for putting a smile on my face with these amazing pieces!



Now you put a smile on my face my dear friend with your sweet words [emoji8][emoji3]



periogirl28 said:


> My dear, you never disappoint, what a stunning pop of color against the Etain and Ficelle! Thank you for another winning action shot!



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8] for always saying the sweetest thing and boosting my morale [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You make my day!!!



chkpfbeliever said:


> *eternallove4bag* - Doesn't it make you happy with this outfit and carrying your new love out ?  I don't recall being out on a day without something H on for several years.  Either it is a scarf or bracelet or a bag. They are just too pretty to leave home 'without'.




Thank you so much my dear chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; H certainly keeps a smile on my face! Somehow I feel like it's my own little secret that I am enjoying[emoji4]... So  agree with you...these are too pretty to venture out without them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3245197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD, going to watch my 14 y.o. daughter's volleyball tournament[emoji6]




The more I see of picotin the more I fall in love :sigh: beautiful on you frenchyfind [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## iamyumi

ari said:


> this is so pretty!







loves said:


> what a pretty pic, definitely lovely pick me up for a Monday







Seedlessplum said:


> It brightens mine too when i saw your lovely clic clac.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread moves so fast that i can't follow up with all the nice shots! But please keep going and i will also try to post nice pictures too (given my limited H collection)  ;p
> Its so fun to wear Hermes  yeh!







PrestigeH said:


> Look ur arm candy. Especially when it goes with the fur. Beautiful.







periogirl28 said:


> Really loving the Rose Gold hardware. This is a fantastic pic!







Bobmops said:


> Rose gold is just TDF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;







eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for posting this ari! I LOVE this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: now you make me want a black B Rami! My gorgeous enabler [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a sweetheart my TPF bestie [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... You totally inspire me my darling friend! Love the way you tie your scarves and shawls! God I wish you lived near me!!! Life would be fun[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hello? Our army is HUGE AND MENACING... RUN! Leave all your H goodies behind [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Oh yeah please remind him dear Rami that together all of us a force to reckon with and I think dear PH seems to have forgotten the chopped up arm picture [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! You are the sweetest!!! Etain has been on my mind forever! I knew that whenever I decide to buy a B my first one would be etain. And I don't know whether you recall or not you enabled me big time. This was initially when I had just joined the H forum and I saw your wonderful pictures of etain, etoupe and Gris T I think? I had asked you if you could do a comparison picture for me and the sweetheart that you are even though I was new and you didn't know me you so graciously posted a side by side picture of the different colors and since that day I have been in love with etain. That picture motivated me to go get my first H wallet in etain too then[emoji4][emoji8][emoji8] so thank you my darling friend for enabling me [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Look at you my stunning friend! Everything matches so perfectly!!! That hat is so fabulous! The mix of Chanel and H is just HEAVENLY[emoji7][emoji7] a PERFECT 10 my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they do make your legs looks good[emoji12] what a fabulous pair of statement boots[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't believe you have had them for 12 years! They have held up amazingly well!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty!!! Loving the clic H's in your collection iamyumi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Moirai said:


> Beautiful! Certainly brightens up the day!




Thank you everyone for the sweet comments! Exactly what I need after a long monday x


----------



## frenchyfind

Dany_37 said:


> You look so casually cute...I love the sneakers and the Picotin is perfect for the occasion!



Thank you Dany_37[emoji6]



weibandy said:


> Soooo cute!  You look young for having a 14 yo.



Thanks so much weibandy. [emoji6][emoji126]



eternallove4bag said:


> The more I see of picotin the more I fall in love :sigh: beautiful on you frenchyfind [emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you eternallove4bag. Of all my Hermes purses, this one gets the most milleage.[emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> All around fabulous!  Love yor sparkling bling too...you look like an H dream




My darling bestie! How did I miss your comment! You are truly a sweetheart! Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love your burgundy outfit !! and you can carry that hat so well. Stylish as always.



Thanks so much



LaenaLovely said:


> Stunning as always!



Oh thank you! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear Rami [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have some truly inspirational friends like you who I learn new things from every day  btw I love my countertop too[emoji3][emoji3] DH and I had lots of battles when we were choosing this.. Glad I prevailed [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Now you put a smile on my face my dear friend with your sweet words [emoji8][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8] for always saying the sweetest thing and boosting my morale [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You make my day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear chkpfbeliever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; H certainly keeps a smile on my face! Somehow I feel like it's my own little secret that I am enjoying[emoji4]... So  agree with you...these are too pretty to venture out without them!



&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the whole look. The scarf ties so nicely!





ari said:


> Thank you Atomic, you look fantastic! Love your classy style!





PrestigeH said:


> Great looking Atomic. [emoji3]





Moirai said:


> Thank you, atomic! You are super sweet!
> You look fabulous in your scarves! Love your outfit!





eternallove4bag said:


> You look downright FABULOUS my friend! Love your C belt! So chic and the scarf is a total winner. Beautifully put together and you are carrying my favorite Chanel bag! I am a total nut for reissues [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Kat.Lee said:


> Effortlessly chic dear atomic. Love everything, particularly your upbeat spirit in every pic of yours.


Thnak you * pocketbook, ari, PrestigeH, eternallove4bag, Kat,Moirai* for your lovely comments... sorry if I have missed anyone  else as this thread moves so fast  and I have hard time  to catch  up&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944


So retro and stylish !


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> So retro and stylish !




Thank you my dear! Waiting for your next action pic!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]


OMG my dear, Your New look New H goodies are really sparking! I can see the light from my distance! I need  to sunglasses now... LOL &#128518;&#128518;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317


I'm speechless... I'm drooling  over everything that you got , all are so fabulous and bling  bling! One word, superb~ &#128518;&#128518; huge congrats my dear


----------



## atomic110

theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481


Everything is perfect!


----------



## myangrqzmom

Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!


----------



## iamyumi

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]




You look amazing! Love your KD!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]




Beautiful action from u. Everything looks lovely on u. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3245197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD, going to watch my 14 y.o. daughter's volleyball tournament[emoji6]




Enjoy. Lovely picotin. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457




Aloha. Nice colour for evie. Enjoy and have a great day. [emoji1]


----------



## ladysarah

ldldb said:


> from last week...



Lovely photo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> OMG my dear, Your New look New H goodies are really sparking! I can see the light from my distance! I need  to sunglasses now... LOL [emoji38][emoji38][emoji41][emoji41]



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hahaha! You are so sweet and funny[emoji3][emoji3]... Let's borrow some from dear PH! I am sure he has many to spare for us friends [emoji6][emoji3]



iamyumi said:


> You look amazing! Love your KD!!



Thank you my dear iamyumi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful action from u. Everything looks lovely on u. [emoji1]




Good morning my darling friend[emoji173]&#65039; thank you so much! Since everything looks good on me can I 'borrow' all you H goodies please [emoji3][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457




What a beautiful color! Goes so well with your outfit [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hahaha! You are so sweet and funny[emoji3][emoji3]... Let's borrow some from dear PH! I am sure he has many to spare for us friends [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear iamyumi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning my darling friend[emoji173]&#65039; thank you so much! Since everything looks good on me can I 'borrow' all you H goodies please [emoji3][emoji12]




Ha ha enjoy ur B before it ends up over here. [emoji13][emoji14][emoji13][emoji14]


----------



## weibandy

myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457



How perfect!!  Hope you are enjoying a wonderful trip.  Your picture is refreshing!  Great outfit and evie!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha enjoy ur B before it ends up over here. [emoji13][emoji14][emoji13][emoji14]




Hahaha! You enjoy your Bsssssssszzzzzz [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] before they come over here[emoji12]... Remember I have one while you have a gazillion [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! You enjoy your Bsssssssszzzzzz [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] before they come over here[emoji12]... Remember I have one while you have a gazillion [emoji3][emoji3]




It doesn't matter one or gazillion. It is about getting more. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> It doesn't matter one or gazillion. It is about getting more. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]




Lol!!! Hello? I do WANT MORE! I want it ALL... ALL OF YOURS [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Hello? I do WANT MORE! I want it ALL... ALL OF YOURS [emoji8][emoji8]




Ha ha. Then u need to do a headcount. I think now left only 1 pax. Lol [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Then u need to do a headcount. I think now left only 1 pax. Lol [emoji13][emoji13]




Haha! Counted!! You my dear have TOO MANY and me too little [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha! Counted!! You my dear have TOO MANY and me too little [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




I mean u need to count the number of people in ur force. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I mean u need to count the number of people in ur force. [emoji23][emoji23]




Lol!!! Omg! Stop!! My sides are aching laughing now!!! Thank god everyone on our force know how to SHARE unlike some people I know [emoji12]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Hello? I do WANT MORE! I want it ALL... ALL OF YOURS [emoji8][emoji8]


Me too.. Me too 


PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Then u need to do a headcount. I think now left only 1 pax. Lol [emoji13][emoji13]


:giggles: I have arrived.


----------



## Rami00

My fav red in this world.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Omg! Stop!! My sides are aching laughing now!!! Thank god everyone on our force know how to SHARE unlike some people I know [emoji12]




Wow great news. Yes shareeeeee.....Ha ha. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.




U look great My Queen. Stunning B. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Me too.. Me too
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles: I have arrived.




Ermmmm sorry counting has closed. No more participation. Unless u share..... [emoji12][emoji14][emoji12][emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Me too.. Me too
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles: I have arrived.




Yay Rami is here! PH? I think he is hiding now [emoji23][emoji23]


Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.



:sigh: mine too my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I need RC in my life now!!!



PrestigeH said:


> Wow great news. Yes shareeeeee.....Ha ha. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



NOT WITH YOU[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ermmmm sorry counting has closed. No more participation. Unless u share..... [emoji12][emoji14][emoji12][emoji14]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3245197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD, going to watch my 14 y.o. daughter's volleyball tournament[emoji6]




You look adorable - perfect for watching volleyball! Hope she won!



myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457




perfect. Love this blue!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Maxibox in action.


----------



## Dany_37

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651



Just &#128525;


----------



## Dany_37

myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457



You look so cute!  Can't wait for my Evie to come back home!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dany_37 said:


> Just [emoji7]




Thank you Dany_37. [emoji7]


----------



## meridian

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651



These blues are perfection


----------



## meridian

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.



Gorgeous red.  My favorite red as well!!


----------



## meridian

myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457



You look so cute!


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> These blues are perfection




Thank you very much Meridian. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457


Evie is one of the best travel companion ! Enjoy your day &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hahaha! You are so sweet and funny[emoji3][emoji3]... Let's borrow some from dear PH! I am sure he has many to spare for us friends [emoji6][emoji3]


&#128517;&#128517;Saw your messages exchange with PH, haha... I gotta say he is tough cookie to crack, lol...&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651



Fantastic mix of colors. 
U wore them so well and sophisticated.


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.


Your fav red is taking the world ! So beautiful


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651


Love these colors... I think my wardrobe need one now, lol...


----------



## Seedlessplum

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.



Fav red on fav purse = match made in heaven! U look fantastically modern!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Fantastic mix of colors.
> U wore them so well and sophisticated.




Thank you Seedlessplum. Glad u like it. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Love these colors... I think my wardrobe need one now, lol...




Ha ha. Thank u Atomic. I actually love maxibox though I know may not be everyone's favourite. U should go try it. I find it different.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Thank u Atomic. I actually love maxibox though I know may not be everyone's favourite. U should go try it. I find it different.


Sure..can I start trying it from your collection &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Sure..can I start trying it from your collection [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Same advise I give to eternal. Gather enough of ur force first. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## loves

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651




Always so stylish




Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.




How beautiful




frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3245197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD, going to watch my 14 y.o. daughter's volleyball tournament[emoji6]




Love this casual look 



eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]




You making me regret passing on this c/w looks great on you



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> 
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244944




Gorgeous outfit my dear


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> Always so stylish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You making me regret passing on this c/w looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit my dear




Thank you Loves. [emoji7]


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies,
I'm thinking of getting a B30 in either Gold with GHW or Black with GHW. But I'm confused as in which one to choose. Ladies who own Birkin in gold, do you have problem matching your clothing?


Any advice?


----------



## frenchyfind

PrestigeH said:


> Enjoy. Lovely picotin. [emoji1]



Thank you PrestigeH[emoji4]



BBC said:


> You look adorable - perfect for watching volleyball! Hope she won!
> Thank you BBC[emoji4]. Our team did!!! We won all our games for this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual look
> Thank you loves[emoji4]
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651




Love everything in this pic. They all look so smooth and comfy. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.




Such an irresistible red!! Beautiful shot dear! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Love everything in this pic. They all look so smooth and comfy. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Thank you Kat. Does the word smooth include my hand? [emoji23][emoji23] I smoothen the pic if not my hand will look horrendous.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



I'm speechless of your effortless chic. Shawls in your hands are like fish in the water. Everything looks absolutely fabulous on you. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;



eternallove4bag said:


> Awww! You are the sweetest!!! Etain has been on my mind forever! I knew that whenever I decide to buy a B my first one would be etain. And I don't know whether you recall or not you enabled me big time. This was initially when I had just joined the H forum and I saw your wonderful pictures of etain, etoupe and Gris T I think? I had asked you if you could do a comparison picture for me and the sweetheart that you are even though I was new and you didn't know me you so graciously posted a side by side picture of the different colors and since that day I have been in love with etain. That picture motivated me to go get my first H wallet in etain too then[emoji4][emoji8][emoji8] so thank you my darling friend for enabling me [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



I sure do remember that dear eternal. It was a comparison of etoup B/GT B/etain jige. You are smart to do your homework and get as much information as you could prior to your final decision. I admire that. Now 2016 is your year of your first HG and enjoy it every second of it. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday




Love this soft colour. Reminds me of candy floss. Love RG.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Does the word smooth include my hand? [emoji23][emoji23] I smoothen the pic if not my hand will look horrendous.




Your hands are perfectly fine PH. You are too modest! No matter what your artistic shots are not to be forgotten!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651



Perfect my friend!


----------



## Dluvch

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm thinking of getting a B30 in either Gold with GHW or Black with GHW. But I'm confused as in which one to choose. Ladies who own Birkin in gold, do you have problem matching your clothing?
> 
> 
> Any advice?



Gold is an amazing color in my opinion!  It goes with jeans, pants, light colors, dark colors.   I love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Always so stylish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You making me regret passing on this c/w looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit my dear




Thank you dear S!


----------



## Dluvch

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm thinking of getting a B30 in either Gold with GHW or Black with GHW. But I'm confused as in which one to choose. Ladies who own Birkin in gold, do you have problem matching your clothing?
> 
> 
> Any advice?


Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!



This is how to wear a Gold Birkin, simple, casual, chic!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Perfect my friend!




Thank you Dira. [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651



You have the coolest bags, a very different collection from mine but you show your choices off to their best! H covers a wide range of tastes and styles!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!




Love the matching boots and the B. Thank you for sharing. By the way, u r beautiful. Many beautiful ladies here. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.



Perfect Red and always fab with Black!


----------



## Dluvch

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm thinking of getting a B30 in either Gold with GHW or Black with GHW. But I'm confused as in which one to choose. Ladies who own Birkin in gold, do you have problem matching your clothing?
> 
> 
> Any advice?



Here's all black, it truly goes with everything


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> You have the coolest bags, a very different collection from mine but you show your choices off to their best! H covers a wide range of tastes and styles!




Thank you Periogirl. I get inspired by everyone here. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Here's all black, it truly goes with everything




Beautiful X stunning.


----------



## periogirl28

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3245197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD, going to watch my 14 y.o. daughter's volleyball tournament[emoji6]



Great outfit for supporting your DD!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Dira. [emoji7]





PrestigeH said:


> Love the matching boots and the B. Thank you for sharing. By the way, u r beautiful. Many beautiful ladies here. [emoji7][emoji7]





PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful X stunning.



Ahhhh you make me blush my friend  you need to show me how to take better selfies, my pics are an embarrassment. Your action shots are TDF!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> This is how to wear a Gold Birkin, simple, casual, chic!



 thank you my dear


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> Here's all black, it truly goes with everything







Dira919 said:


> Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!




You truly pull it off perfectly in both ways. You look really gorgeous!


----------



## atomic110

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm thinking of getting a B30 in either Gold with GHW or Black with GHW. But I'm confused as in which one to choose. Ladies who own Birkin in gold, do you have problem matching your clothing?
> 
> 
> Any advice?


Both  are good choices, so really depends what you want. Black is definitely an easy match and safer choice. But seem like you are considering gold and worrying if it is as easy match as black, then my piece of advice is yes.
I used  to have B35 in Havana (darker shade than gold) and it work well with any outfit. Here is an  example


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Dira919 said:


> Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!





Dira919 said:


> Here's all black, it truly goes with everything


Good role  model!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Ahhhh you make me blush my friend  you need to show me how to take better selfies, my pics are an embarrassment. Your action shots are TDF!




U r beautiful and no matter which angle, ur picture will look gorgeous. In addition to that, u have great selfies skill so that's a bonus. Ok can you join my team now... Please... [emoji23][emoji23]. Joke aside, u really look great. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Both  are good choices, so really depends what you want. Black is definitely an easy match and safer choice. But seem like you are considering gold and worrying if it is as easy match as black, then my piece of advice is yes.
> I used  to have B35 in Havana (darker shade than gold) and it work well with any outfit. Here is an  example




Wow another beautiful lady. I think I know where is this place. By the way, how many more treasures do u have??? That's a nice B.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Both  are good choices, so really depends what you want. Black is definitely an easy match and safer choice. But seem like you are considering gold and worrying if it is as easy match as black, then my piece of advice is yes.
> I used  to have B35 in Havana (darker shade than gold) and it work well with any outfit. Here is an  example




And those shoes.... Wow!!!


----------



## EmileH

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm thinking of getting a B30 in either Gold with GHW or Black with GHW. But I'm confused as in which one to choose. Ladies who own Birkin in gold, do you have problem matching your clothing?
> 
> 
> Any advice?




I wanted black to start but I was offered gold. Eventually I got black too. But I think I love the gold even more. If I had to choose one I would take gold. It mixes with many of my black outfits as demonstrated beautifully by those here.  I think of it as a classic saddle color. It's also phenomenal in the summer with navy, white etc when a black bag would seem too dark. I also think gold demonstrates the quality of the leather and stitching better than any other color. Good luck! You can't go wrong. Follow your heart.


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Both  are good choices, so really depends what you want. Black is definitely an easy match and safer choice. But seem like you are considering gold and worrying if it is as easy match as black, then my piece of advice is yes.
> I used  to have B35 in Havana (darker shade than gold) and it work well with any outfit. Here is an  example




Wow this is a fierce look, statement shoes! I think I still have a Kelly cousin to this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651



Aaaah! Another fabulous bag in a fabulous color my darling friend[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] love love love! Which bag do you know have from H? I think you have it all and you post such amazing pictures that you make me want to have it all... Of course all of yours [emoji12]



atomic110 said:


> [emoji28][emoji28]Saw your messages exchange with PH, haha... I gotta say he is tough cookie to crack, lol...[emoji6][emoji6]



[emoji3][emoji3] he is isn't he.... Don't you worry my friend we will slowly but surely crack him :evil laugh: [emoji23]



atomic110 said:


> Sure..can I start trying it from your collection [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Hahahaha! Take that PH[emoji23][emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Same advise I give to eternal. Gather enough of ur force first. &#129299;&#129299;



Huh?? eternal didn't take that advise my dear PH! In fact she thinks her team's force is enough to take you on NOW [emoji23][emoji23][emoji3][emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> I'm speechless of your effortless chic. Shawls in your hands are like fish in the water. Everything looks absolutely fabulous on you. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> Awwww! Thank you my darling friend :HUGS: you just made my day! Got a huge smile on my face thanks to you my sweet sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> I sure do remember that dear eternal. It was a comparison of etoup B/GT B/etain jige. You are smart to do your homework and get as much information as you could prior to your final decision. I admire that. Now 2016 is your year of your first HG and enjoy it every second of it. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



[emoji8][emoji8] you are way too sweet my dear Kat! I had great influences like you to learn from 



Dira919 said:


> Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!



:died: yup that good [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dira919 said:


> Here's all black, it truly goes with everything



My darling friend whether black or white outfits you are just owning the gold B! Looks like made for you my dear[emoji7][emoji7] so regal and gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Both  are good choices, so really depends what you want. Black is definitely an easy match and safer choice. But seem like you are considering gold and worrying if it is as easy match as black, then my piece of advice is yes.
> I used  to have B35 in Havana (darker shade than gold) and it work well with any outfit. Here is an  example



You look STUNNING my friend[emoji7][emoji7] OMG! The shoes are amazing and I love Havana B! You carry her with great style! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> U r beautiful and no matter which angle, ur picture will look gorgeous. In addition to that, u have great selfies skill so that's a bonus. Ok can you join my team now... Please... [emoji23][emoji23]. Joke aside, u really look great. [emoji3]




Hahaha!!! Omg!!! Give up will you darling PH? NO ONE is going your team... In fact all your H goodies are soon leaving your team [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> Always so stylish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this casual look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You making me regret passing on this c/w looks great on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous outfit my dear




Thank you so much loves[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; the design is so classic that I couldn't pass it up [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Dira919 said:


> Here's all black, it truly goes with everything



Dira, you look ..on the magazine cover chic. Love it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Both  are good choices, so really depends what you want. Black is definitely an easy match and safer choice. But seem like you are considering gold and worrying if it is as easy match as black, then my piece of advice is yes.
> I used  to have B35 in Havana (darker shade than gold) and it work well with any outfit. Here is an  example




Looks like a poster! Truly fabulous atomic. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaaah! Another fabulous bag in a fabulous color my darling friend[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] love love love! Which bag do you know have from H? I think you have it all and you post such amazing pictures that you make me want to have it all... Of course all of yours [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji3][emoji3] he is isn't he.... Don't you worry my friend we will slowly but surely crack him :evil laugh: [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! Take that PH[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?? eternal didn't take that advise my dear PH! In fact she thinks her team's force is enough to take you on NOW [emoji23][emoji23][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too sweet my dear Kat! I had great influences like you to learn from
> 
> 
> 
> :died: yup that good [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My darling friend whether black or white outfits you are just owning the gold B! Looks like made for you my dear[emoji7][emoji7] so regal and gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You look STUNNING my friend[emoji7][emoji7] OMG! The shoes are amazing and I love Havana B! You carry her with great style! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Omg!!! Give up will you darling PH? NO ONE is going your team... In fact all your H goodies are soon leaving your team [emoji23][emoji23]




Thank you Eternallove. I don't have many H bags and one such bag is ur C. [emoji12][emoji12]Are u sure u still have ur force? So far only Rami signed up and she was late, therefore not allowed. We only take early birds and only one requirement ---- Share!!!! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Looks like a poster! Truly fabulous atomic. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




I hope those shoes are just for the purpose of wearing and nothing else. They look really lethal. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. I don't have many H bags and one such bag is ur C. [emoji12][emoji12]Are u sure u still have ur force? So far only Rami signed up and she was late, therefore not allowed. We only take early birds and only one requirement ---- Share!!!! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]



Lol! Nice try! And yes we do SHARE but only amongst the members of the team! NO OUTSIDERS allowed [emoji23][emoji23]... Hmmm.. And how long have you been trying to gather a team for yourself?... Did you say FOREVER???[emoji33]... And how many members were you able to successfully recruit? ... Did you just say NONE??[emoji33][emoji33]... I rest my case [emoji23][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> I hope those shoes are just for the purpose of wearing and nothing else. They look really lethal. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




I think she is coming after you with those shoes [emoji23][emoji23] ... So hand everything over [emoji379][emoji379]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Nice try! And yes we do SHARE but only amongst the members of the team! NO OUTSIDERS allowed [emoji23][emoji23]... Hmmm.. And how long have you been trying to gather a team for yourself?... Did you say FOREVER???[emoji33]... And how many members were you able to successfully recruit? ... Did you just say NONE??[emoji33][emoji33]... I rest my case [emoji23][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is coming after you with those shoes [emoji23][emoji23] ... So hand everything over [emoji379][emoji379]




Ha ha Ok the thing is I didn't even try. [emoji12][emoji28][emoji12][emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha Ok the thing is I didn't even try. [emoji12][emoji28][emoji12][emoji28]




Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] I don't BELIEVE you [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] I don't BELIEVE you [emoji3][emoji3]




Awwww [emoji16][emoji16] But I believe u. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]Now share ur loot--- [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji380][emoji380][emoji380]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Awwww [emoji16][emoji16] But I believe u. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]Now share ur loot--- [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji380][emoji380][emoji380]




Hahaha!!! NAHA[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Orangefanatic

B30 Noir @ my other favourite store CC


----------



## eternallove4bag

Orangefanatic said:


> B30 Noir @ my other favourite store CC




Ooooooh black with GHW? :died:


----------



## PrestigeH

Orangefanatic said:


> B30 Noir @ my other favourite store CC




Beautiful. Great combo. Love the table top too. May I know what store is this please?


----------



## hoot

myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457




Love all these shades of blue together. You and that Evie look great!

On a side note: This June will be my first trip to Hawaii and I'm staying in Kailua. I just purchased plane tickets on Saturday!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> U look great My Queen. Stunning B. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


awww thank you PrestigeH :kiss: :kiss:


atomic110 said:


> Your fav red is taking the world ! So beautiful


Thank you babe :kiss:


Seedlessplum said:


> Fav red on fav purse = match made in heaven! U look fantastically modern!


Thank you sweetheart :kiss:


periogirl28 said:


> Perfect Red and always fab with Black!


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Orangefanatic

prestigeh said:


> beautiful. Great combo. Love the table top too. May i know what store is this please?



chanel


----------



## Orangefanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh black with GHW? :died:



Yes GHW ^^ Loving it more & more &#9825;


----------



## ice75

Dira919 said:


> Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!



Thank you Dira919 for being so sweet to show me your Gold B in action.

Really appreciates you!!


----------



## ice75

atomic110 said:


> Both  are good choices, so really depends what you want. Black is definitely an easy match and safer choice. But seem like you are considering gold and worrying if it is as easy match as black, then my piece of advice is yes.
> I used  to have B35 in Havana (darker shade than gold) and it work well with any outfit. Here is an  example



Atomic,thanks for sharing your thoughts and mod picture.

U ladies are amazing!!Hugs...

As this is my first B,I will like to get a colour that I can match with any outfits without worrying.


----------



## PrestigeH

Orangefanatic said:


> chanel




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wow another beautiful lady. I think I know where is this place. By the way, how many more treasures do u have??? That's a nice B.


Nothing compared to yours for sure &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Wow this is a fierce look, statement shoes! I think I still have a Kelly cousin to this bag. [emoji7]


Haha, I know I look serious..&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; especially when come to PH's goodies , I really mean business, lol


eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji3][emoji3] he is isn't he.... Don't you worry my friend we will slowly but surely crack him :evil laugh: [emoji23]
> 
> Hahahaha! Take that PH[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Huh?? eternal didn't take that advise my dear PH! In fact she thinks her team's force is enough to take you on NOW [emoji23][emoji23][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too sweet my dear Kat! I had great influences like you to learn from
> 
> :died: yup that good [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> You look STUNNING my friend[emoji7][emoji7] OMG! The shoes are amazing and I love Havana B! You carry her with great style! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Hahaha!!! Omg!!! Give up will you darling PH? NO ONE is going your team... In fact all your H goodies are soon leaving your team [emoji23][emoji23]


I do love the color but the size is too big for me. So I've give it up and change to a size30 black... &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Nothing compared to yours for sure [emoji6][emoji6]




We don't know yet. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I hope those shoes are just for the purpose of wearing and nothing else. They look really lethal. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]





eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Nice try! And yes we do SHARE but only amongst the members of the team! NO OUTSIDERS allowed [emoji23][emoji23]... Hmmm.. And how long have you been trying to gather a team for yourself?... Did you say FOREVER???[emoji33]... And how many members were you able to successfully recruit? ... Did you just say NONE??[emoji33][emoji33]... I rest my case [emoji23][emoji3]
> 
> I think she is coming after you with those shoes [emoji23][emoji23] ... So hand everything over [emoji379][emoji379]


Hahaha... OMG, you both are full of imagination~ 
PrestigeH, come come, don't be shy... my shoes is actually from RedValentino snow white collection, so its heels are cute  little duffs.. not harmful&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Looks like a poster! Truly fabulous atomic. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


You are so kind Kat! It must be a 'kungfu' poster&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; I just realized the way I stand look so oddful&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

Orangefanatic said:


> B30 Noir @ my other favourite store CC


I love it too&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

ice75 said:


> Atomic,thanks for sharing your thoughts and mod picture.
> 
> U ladies are amazing!!Hugs...
> 
> As this is my first B,I will like to get a colour that I can match with any outfits without worrying.


Glad  to help, this is what I love about TPF and everyone  is very kind and helpful... hope you get your first B soon and don't  forget to share us good news &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha... OMG, you both are full of imagination~
> PrestigeH, come come, don't be shy... my shoes is actually from RedValentino snow white collection, so its heels are cute  little duffs.. not harmful[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




[emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Nice try! And yes we do SHARE but only amongst the members of the team! NO OUTSIDERS allowed [emoji23][emoji23]... Hmmm.. And how long have you been trying to gather a team for yourself?... Did you say FOREVER???[emoji33]... And how many members were you able to successfully recruit? ... Did you just say NONE??[emoji33][emoji33]... I rest my case [emoji23][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is coming after you with those shoes [emoji23][emoji23] ... So hand everything over [emoji379][emoji379]







atomic110 said:


> Hahaha... OMG, you both are full of imagination~
> PrestigeH, come come, don't be shy... my shoes is actually from RedValentino snow white collection, so its heels are cute  little duffs.. not harmful[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Lol


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> Good role  model!



Thank you my dear friend!  I love your Birkin!!!  That pic is so beautiful!


----------



## Dluvch

Orangefanatic said:


> B30 Noir @ my other favourite store CC



Heaven!!!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> U r beautiful and no matter which angle, ur picture will look gorgeous. In addition to that, u have great selfies skill so that's a bonus. Ok can you join my team now... Please... [emoji23][emoji23]. Joke aside, u really look great. [emoji3]



Oh you are winning me over......I must resist the temptation!


----------



## atomic110

Dira919 said:


> Oh you are winning me over......I must resist the temptation!


Stay put my friend... don't listen to dark force... lol...


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Dira, you look ..on the magazine cover chic. Love it!



Ahhhhh thank you my dear friend, your pics always put a smile on my face!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Oh you are winning me over......I must resist the temptation!




Awwww I have nothing for u to resist. Not to worry. Instead u have something for me to resist because u r beautiful. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> You truly pull it off perfectly in both ways. You look really gorgeous!



Thank you so much my elegant classy friend, I love your style!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol




Ha ha. Yes Eternallove, u have good imagination. [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.



Rami ~ &#128525;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039; So so beautiful!  (I am hoping to get a K28 in Gris T...probably not gonna happen if H discontinues the color for this year.&#128532;.).  



eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



eternallove4bag ~ so chic! The KD is amazing.  



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944


periogirl28 ~ the outfit with your Box B are so elegant.  Love your boots too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651




So cool!  The bag charm is very unique and love these combos.  &#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Oh you are winning me over......I must resist the temptation!



OMG! My friend RESIST!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Awwww I have nothing for u to resist. Not to worry. Instead u have something for me to resist because u r beautiful. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji16][emoji16]



&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;... No one is joining you :evil laugh:



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Yes Eternallove, u have good imagination. [emoji13][emoji13]




Hmmmm... My imagination is trying to virtually make all your H goodies disappear from your home and appear in my home [emoji3][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Rami ~ [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; So so beautiful!  (I am hoping to get a K28 in Gris T...probably not gonna happen if H discontinues the color for this year.[emoji17].).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ so chic! The KD is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ the outfit with your Box B are so elegant.  Love your boots too.




Thank you my dear tonkamama[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## thegoldencage

Orangefanatic said:


> B30 Noir @ my other favourite store CC




I think I'm in love. Beautiful bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222




Whoa this beauty needs to be taken out everyday! AMAZING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Rami ~ &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#10084;&#65039; So so beautiful!  (I am hoping to get a K28 in Gris T...probably not gonna happen if H discontinues the color for this year.&#55357;&#56852;.).


Thank you tonkamama. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Time to visit your SA and place your wishlist


----------



## Livia1

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222




  A beauty!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG! My friend RESIST!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;... No one is joining you :evil laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... My imagination is trying to virtually make all your H goodies disappear from your home and appear in my home [emoji3][emoji23]



It's so hard, PH is really good!!!!!!   I must look away from the temptation.


----------



## Dluvch

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222



Wow, this is gorgeous, that leather is divine!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> It's so hard, PH is really good!!!!!!   I must look away from the temptation.




Lol! He is good isn't he [emoji3][emoji3] ... BUT don't fall for his charms! [emoji23][emoji23]... Hold strong my friend [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



oh my i could i missed this action ... you look stunning and love every pieces ... perfect combo too ... you know how to pull out a good style eternallove


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.



beautiful combo rami


----------



## noreen_uk

Dira919 said:


> Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!





Dira919 said:


> Here's all black, it truly goes with everything





Rami00 said:


> Dira, you look ..on the magazine cover chic. Love it!



dira ... i totally agree with rami


----------



## Rumpetaske

My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222



What a BEAUTY!!! Thanks for posting this lovely pic, *Love~Couture*.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222


 


This is a beautiful color.  I saw it in person the other day.


----------



## myangrqzmom

@weibandy, eternallove4bag, PrestigeH thank u all so much! This bag is great for outings!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.



Oh RC how I long to have you with me, but until I find you or get offered you by hermes (which I probably have better odds of winning lotto), I will just have to obbsessively stalk Rami's stunning pics!!! This bag was made for you my friend.  You look amazing!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! He is good isn't he [emoji3][emoji3] ... BUT don't fall for his charms! [emoji23][emoji23]... Hold strong my friend [emoji4][emoji4]



I am holding strong, sticking with my gals through and through!


----------



## Rami00

Dira919 said:


> Oh RC how I long to have you with me, but until I find you or get offered you by hermes (which I probably have better odds of winning lotto), I will just have to obbsessively stalk Rami's stunning pics!!! This bag was made for you my friend.  You look amazing!



Awwww I know you are a red lover babe. I hope you get your RC B soon so we could be twinsies.&#128111; I am dying over the pics of red flaps you posted in Chanel forum. Killer! &#128293;&#128293;

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> So cool!  The bag charm is very unique and love these combos.  [emoji7]




Thank you Tonkamama. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG! My friend RESIST!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;... No one is joining you :evil laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... My imagination is trying to virtually make all your H goodies disappear from your home and appear in my home [emoji3][emoji23]




Good morning or rather good evening my beloved friend. [emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222




Night colour. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3] The charm is cute too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> It's so hard, PH is really good!!!!!!   I must look away from the temptation.




Morning Dira. Before u look away, just hold my hands and count 1 2 3....breathe.....focus on ur breathing....imagine.....1 2 3.....&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today




Very beautiful and intense colour. Looks great on u. [emoji1]


----------



## iamyumi

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this soft colour. Reminds me of candy floss. Love RG.



Thanks Kat. I am falling hard for RG! Hunting for a pink one with rose gold now!


----------



## Miss Al

Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today




Wow! I love Orange Poppy.  Your bag will certainly brighten up your day at work.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning or rather good evening my beloved friend. [emoji14]



[emoji8][emoji8] good morning my darling friend [emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Morning Dira. Before u look away, just hold my hands and count 1 2 3....breathe.....focus on ur breathing....imagine.....1 2 3.....&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;



Omg!!! Leave the poor girl alone!!! &#128580;&#128580;[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> I am holding strong, sticking with my gals through and through!




You go girl [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today




Stunning color! Love[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hclubfan

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222



OOOOH WOW Love_Couture... This is the exact bag I've asked my SA for for my upcoming wedding anniversary, and now that I see your photos, it makes me love it even more. Just perfect!! I've been told, very very sweetly, that it's going to be tough to find and that there are several people ahead of me in line, but til then, I'll keep visiting this thread.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222




Such a beautiful K. Love the dark blue shade. Please post more Love_Couture.


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651




Amazing! I keep eyeing this bag


----------



## Kyokei

French wine bar with my K
Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> French wine bar with my K
> Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine
> 
> View attachment 3246627




Thank you Kyokei. Another beautiful mood for ur K. K is so versatile, don't u think so? [emoji1] Love it. Cheers.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> French wine bar with my K
> Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine
> 
> View attachment 3246627




Beautiful K and lovely shot.


----------



## PrestigeH

Virevolte clutch with sunshine. [emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> French wine bar with my K
> Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine
> 
> View attachment 3246627




She is perfect just like you my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you deserve the best!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Virevolte clutch with sunshine. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3246633




:sigh: I want this too now!! My enabling friend!!! What you do to me with your pictures[emoji7][emoji7]... Ok just wrap it up I will take it [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Virevolte clutch with sunshine. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3246633




Such a great shot and fabulous eye candy to start my day. Thank you dear neighbour.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> :sigh: I want this too now!! My enabling friend!!! What you do to me with your pictures[emoji7][emoji7]... Ok just wrap it up I will take it [emoji12][emoji12]




Ha ha thank u Eternallove. Yes please come over to wrap. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a great shot and fabulous eye candy to start my day. Thank you dear neighbour.




Good morning Kat. Thank u very much. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha thank u Eternallove. Yes please come over to wrap. [emoji1]




Haha!! Ok open the door! I am outside  [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha!! Ok open the door! I am outside  [emoji3][emoji3]




Lol [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha!! Ok open the door! I am outside  [emoji3][emoji3]







PrestigeH said:


> Lol [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]




Funny funny lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Lol [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]




[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Funny funny lol




Good morning my dear Kat[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> oh my i could i missed this action ... you look stunning and love every pieces ... perfect combo too ... you know how to pull out a good style eternallove




You are too sweet my friend [emoji8][emoji8].. Thank you so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning my dear Kat[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Good evening  to you dear eternal. 



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Kat. Thank u very much. [emoji8][emoji8]



And good morning to you dear PH. 
Back to normal daily routine!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Good evening  to you dear eternal.
> 
> 
> 
> And good morning to you dear PH.
> Back to normal daily routine!




Looking forward to your amazing shots please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## Fgl11

myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457




Love the color!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Looking forward to your amazing shots please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;




You are too sweet. I look forward to seeing yours! Will post as soon as I get the after trip disorder out of the way. [emoji16][emoji8][emoji8]&#129303;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You are too sweet. I look forward to seeing yours! Will post as soon as I get the after trip disorder out of the way. [emoji16][emoji8][emoji8]&#129303;




My dear Kat your style is truly iconic [emoji8][emoji8] so glad to have you back after your trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ccc1

Orangefanatic said:


> B30 Noir @ my other favourite store CC


So pretty. I love H black color bags.


----------



## tonkamama

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222



Love_Couture ~ gorgeous bag!  Love the twilly too.  



Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today



Rumpetaske ~ such a happy color!  It's beautiful!


----------



## tonkamama

Kyokei said:


> French wine bar with my K
> Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine
> 
> View attachment 3246627



Kyokei ~ I am so happy for you that this Kelly (and color) is going to be a timeless piece that you never get tire of her .  I feel the same with all my H leather kids.  Yes we got our lovely K almost the same time. 



PrestigeH said:


> Virevolte clutch with sunshine. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3246633



PrestigeH ~ so chic!  great picture.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> My dear Kat your style is truly iconic [emoji8][emoji8] so glad to have you back after your trip [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




You are always way too kind and sweet dear eternal. You know you are a genuine gem on here! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Orangefanatic

thegoldencage said:


> I think I'm in love. Beautiful bag!



thank U ...im in love too


----------



## Orangefanatic

Ccc1 said:


> So pretty. I love H black color bags.


Thank U &#128522; this is my first black H bag...loving it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Kyokei ~ I am so happy for you that this Kelly (and color) is going to be a timeless piece that you never get tire of her .  I feel the same with all my H leather kids.  Yes we got our lovely K almost the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ so chic!  great picture.




Thank you Tonkamama. [emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849




Welcome back Kat. Great great and great. Love the blues & those crocs. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tinklemd

Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today




Poppy is such a fresh pop of color!  Very nice!


----------



## Tinklemd

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849




Love all the blues!  Very chic!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849



This is superb!!  You look amazing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Welcome back Kat. Great great and great. Love the blues & those crocs. [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you PH. Waiting patiently for your Colvert SO! 



Tinklemd said:


> Love all the blues!  Very chic!




Thank you Tinklemd.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you PH. Waiting patiently for your Colvert SO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tinklemd.




Thank u Kat. U r so kind and thoughtful. I am patiently waiting too. [emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Some pics from my vacation to the Seychelles and Dubai.


----------



## PrestigeH

Nahreen said:


> Some pics from my vacation to the Seychelles and Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246882
> View attachment 3246883
> View attachment 3246884




Thank you for sharing. Hope u had an enjoyable time. [emoji1]


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849



Perfect... As always Kat lee!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849



Stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

Nahreen said:


> Some pics from my vacation to the Seychelles and Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246882
> View attachment 3246883
> View attachment 3246884



Beautiful!  I wish I was there right now, we are having the coldest days of the year!


----------



## Dluvch

Kyokei said:


> French wine bar with my K
> Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine
> 
> View attachment 3246627



Perfect bag!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> This is superb!!  You look amazing.




Thank you dear weibandy.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222


Great work companion ! Please post more , we wanna see this beauty more often &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today


Great shot, pop B! All work well~


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Dira. Before u look away, just hold my hands and count 1 2 3....breathe.....focus on ur breathing....imagine.....1 2 3.....&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;


Dira, hold his hands tight! and we will grabs his H goodies &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> French wine bar with my K
> Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine
> 
> View attachment 3246627


Because You deserve it ! Cheers


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Virevolte clutch with sunshine. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3246633


You are my sunshine, my only sunshine
You make me happy when you hand me Bsss
You never know, dear, how much we love you
Please don't take my sofa away
&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Dira, hold his hands tight! and we will grabs his H goodies [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]







atomic110 said:


> You are my sunshine, my only sunshine
> You make me happy when you hand me Bsss
> You never know, dear, how much we love you
> Please don't take my sofa away
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Ha ha good one atomic. Sing all you want....we have a spy. Ha ha


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849


Oh dear... I'll keep repeating myself over and over again on  the same comment whenever  I see you, you are gorgeous from head to toes&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

Nahreen said:


> Some pics from my vacation to the Seychelles and Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246882
> View attachment 3246883
> View attachment 3246884


Thanks for sharing! You look like having a great time there !


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> Perfect... As always Kat lee!



Thank you H.C.LV. Very kind of you. 



Dira919 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you Dira. 



atomic110 said:


> Oh dear... I'll keep repeating myself over and over again on  the same comment whenever  I see you, you are gorgeous from head to toes[emoji7][emoji7]



You are too kind and sweet atomic. Thank you dear.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849



 PURE PERFECTION! The croc KD looks stunning with your matching clic H dear Kat! Everything goes together so perfectly! I am totally lusting after Colvert now!!! Great choice on the CW of CdE [emoji170][emoji170].. Head to toe you look like a STAR![emoji7][emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> You are always way too kind and sweet dear eternal. You know you are a genuine gem on here! [emoji8][emoji8]



You are the best[emoji8][emoji8] you totally made my day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> You are my sunshine, my only sunshine
> You make me happy when you hand me Bsss
> You never know, dear, how much we love you
> Please don't take my sofa away
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Hahaha!!! Good one atomic!! Lol[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Nahreen said:


> Some pics from my vacation to the Seychelles and Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246882
> View attachment 3246883
> View attachment 3246884




Beautiful location! I hope you are having an amazing vacation Nahreen! Wonder what's there in that orange shopping bag [emoji4]


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> French wine bar with my K
> Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine
> 
> View attachment 3246627



I just LOVE your bag, Kyokei, and the white stitching on etoupe bags kills me every single time I see it...  So happy to see you enjoying your Kelly.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> PURE PERFECTION! The croc KD looks stunning with your matching clic H dear Kat! Everything goes together so perfectly! I am totally lusting after Colvert now!!! Great choice on the CW of CdE [emoji170][emoji170].. Head to toe you look like a STAR![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> You are the best[emoji8][emoji8] you totally made my day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! Good one atomic!! Lol[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Yes good poem and song lyrics. Still must get enough strength in ur team. [emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes good poem and song lyrics. Still must get enough strength in ur team. [emoji56][emoji56]




Hahaha!!! We have enough my friend to take you on [emoji3][emoji3] Rami's been exercising her arms as have I [emoji23][emoji23]... Rami will kill you softly with her style...Kat will mesmerize you with her beauty... Dira will slay you with her loveliness...Moirai will hypnotize you with her gorgeousness... Periogirl will have you on your knees with her elegance and atomic will sing her way into your heart with her chicness... U want me to go on???[emoji3][emoji3][emoji12]... Did I miss anyone? Team please correct me if I did [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JE2824

Kyokei said:


> French wine bar with my K
> Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine
> 
> View attachment 3246627




I'm so happy for you, Kyokei!!! Truly truly the ultimate color IMO! Looks phenomenal on you. I will just live vicariously through your pics. Amazing! Yay!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JE2824

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849




Wow! Kat.Lee, your style is phenomenal! Ms Colvert is stunning!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.




Omg!!!!!! Sexy!! Stunning! I think this is my favorite red in the world too! You are beautiful, my friend!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha good one atomic. Sing all you want....we have a spy. Ha ha





PrestigeH said:


> Yes good poem and song lyrics. Still must get enough strength in ur team. [emoji56][emoji56]





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! We have enough my friend to take you on [emoji3][emoji3] Rami's been exercising her arms as have I [emoji23][emoji23]... Rami will kill you softly with her style...Kat will mesmerize you with her beauty... Dira will slay you with her loveliness...Moirai will hypnotize you with her gorgeousness... Periogirl will have you on your knees with her elegance and atomic will sing her way into your heart with her chicness... U want me to go on???[emoji3][emoji3][emoji12]... Did I miss anyone? Team please correct me if I did [emoji23][emoji23]


Hahaha...if I really sing, *PrestigeH* will beg me to stop the torturing by hand over your Bss&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Good One *eternallove *! High five&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha...if I really sing, *PrestigeH* will beg me to stop the torturing by hand over your Bss[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Good One *eternallove *! High five[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji3][emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*[emoji6][emoji6]




How can you be so amazingly chic I have no idea!!! Love your shoes my friend [emoji7][emoji7]... I didn't know PH had the same shoes?... Ok my dear PH what shoe size are you in US size?[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## nadineluv

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222





Gorgeous k!!! Is this bleu nuit??? [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651




Gorgeous yummy leather. You have an amazing collection PrestigeH. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## nadineluv

atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*[emoji6][emoji6]




Love these!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849




Beautiful Ms Kat! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nadineluv

Orangefanatic said:


> B30 Noir @ my other favourite store CC




Yummy!!! [emoji39]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849


Spot on Fabulous 


atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*&#128521;&#128521;


Atomic...I love these


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> PURE PERFECTION! The croc KD looks stunning with your matching clic H dear Kat! Everything goes together so perfectly! I am totally lusting after Colvert now!!! Great choice on the CW of CdE [emoji170][emoji170].. Head to toe you look like a STAR![emoji7][emoji7]
> Thank you my dear. Appreciate your kind words. [emoji8]&#129303;[emoji92]
> 
> 
> You are the best[emoji8][emoji8] you totally made my day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



JE2824 said:


> Wow! Kat.Lee, your style is phenomenal! Ms Colvert is stunning!



Thank you so much JE. 



nadineluv said:


> Beautiful Ms Kat! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you nadineluv.


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kyokei. Another beautiful mood for ur K. K is so versatile, don't u think so? [emoji1] Love it. Cheers.



K really is amazing!! I never thought I'd get two of the same style of bag ever but.... just might be considering breaking this rule for K.... 



Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful K and lovely shot.



Thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> She is perfect just like you my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you deserve the best!



Thank you, eternallove4bag. Your comments are always great. Congratulations on your new C/B/Evie as well 



tonkamama said:


> Kyokei ~ I am so happy for you that this Kelly (and color) is going to be a timeless piece that you never get tire of her .  I feel the same with all my H leather kids.  Yes we got our lovely K almost the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ so chic!  great picture.



Thank you so much. This K still makes my heart beat the same as when it was first pulled out of that orange box... 



Dira919 said:


> Perfect bag!!!



Thank you!!



atomic110 said:


> Because You deserve it ! Cheers


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*[emoji6][emoji6]




These shoes look fabulous on you. You are so lucky to be able to pull off any style. [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

hclubfan said:


> I just LOVE your bag, Kyokei, and the white stitching on etoupe bags kills me every single time I see it...  So happy to see you enjoying your Kelly.



Thank you, hclubfan! I love the sophisticated yet stunning contrast of white on etoupe. H really makes such beautiful colors, down to every last detail.



JE2824 said:


> I'm so happy for you, Kyokei!!! Truly truly the ultimate color IMO! Looks phenomenal on you. I will just live vicariously through your pics. Amazing! Yay!!!!



Thank you!! I still can't believe I can call her mine. 
I love seeing all the pictures of your amazing bags as well.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849



Kat... this is simply stunning!!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*[emoji6][emoji6]




Ha ha u naughty girl. U finally got it. U like it? I feel it is so comfy to wear it. I MUST have more. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so amazingly chic I have no idea!!! Love your shoes my friend [emoji7][emoji7]... I didn't know PH had the same shoes?... Ok my dear PH what shoe size are you in US size?[emoji12][emoji12]




A shoe size that u cannot fit. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Unless u want to get me some new shoes..... [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous yummy leather. You have an amazing collection PrestigeH. Thanks for sharing!!




Thank you Nadineluv. [emoji7][emoji7]How are you? Looking to join a good team? Ha ha just kidding so Eternallove will try to fight back. [emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Spot on Fabulous



Thank you dear. [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> K really is amazing!! I never thought I'd get two of the same style of bag ever but.... just might be considering breaking this rule for K....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, eternallove4bag. Your comments are always great. Congratulations on your new C/B/Evie as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. This K still makes my heart beat the same as when it was first pulled out of that orange box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Wow I can't wait for your posts. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Kat... this is simply stunning!!




Thank you so much Kyokei. Very nice new avatar photo, knowing how much you love your etoup K!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Nadineluv. [emoji7][emoji7]How are you? Looking to join a good team? Ha ha just kidding so Eternallove will try to fight back. [emoji1]




I hear you PH! Lol [emoji1][emoji28]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I hear you PH! Lol [emoji1][emoji28]




Ha ha Kat yes hopefully others hear me too. [emoji28]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha Kat yes hopefully others hear me too. [emoji28]




I'm sure they will[emoji101]&#127995;[emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;&#129302;[emoji89][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> A shoe size that u cannot fit. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Unless u want to get me some new shoes..... [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Awesome idea! I think I will go buy MYSELF some new shoes [emoji3][emoji3][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Nadineluv. [emoji7][emoji7]How are you? Looking to join a good team? Ha ha just kidding so Eternallove will try to fight back. [emoji1]




Seriously &#128580;[emoji35]... Ok fine you got me on that [emoji8][emoji8][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Awesome idea! I think I will go buy MYSELF some new shoes [emoji3][emoji3][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously &#128580;[emoji35]... Ok fine you got me on that [emoji8][emoji8][emoji3]




Great so u buying myself some new shoes??? Yeah thank u. [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Great so u buying myself some new shoes??? Yeah thank u. [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]




lol! NAHA! You go buy yourself some new shoes and I go MYSELF some new shoes [emoji23][emoji23]... Good god!! Why are we buying shoes again?[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> lol! NAHA! You go buy yourself some new shoes and I go MYSELF some new shoes [emoji23][emoji23]... Good god!! Why are we buying shoes again?[emoji23][emoji23]




Because we have legs. &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Because we have legs. &#129303;&#129303;




Hahaha!!! I bet if I ever open your shoe closet your enormous collection of shoes will come falling down! Ok decision made.. YOU my dear DONT need any more shoes[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> How can you be so amazingly chic I have no idea!!! Love your shoes my friend [emoji7][emoji7]... I didn't know PH had the same shoes?... Ok my dear PH what shoe size are you in US size?[emoji12][emoji12]


&#128517;&#128517;
I'm marking down all his goodies list, lol...


nadineluv said:


> Love these!!!


&#128521;


Rami00 said:


> Spot on Fabulous
> 
> Atomic...I love these


&#128516;


Kat.Lee said:


> These shoes look fabulous on you. You are so lucky to be able to pull off any style. [emoji6][emoji8]


Because I practices free style&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha u naughty girl. U finally got it. U like it? I feel it is so comfy to wear it. I MUST have more. [emoji1]


Who's the naughty one?&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> lol! NAHA! You go buy yourself some new shoes and I go MYSELF some new shoes [emoji23][emoji23]... Good god!! Why are we buying shoes again?[emoji23][emoji23]





PrestigeH said:


> Because we have legs. &#129303;&#129303;


Hahaha... because we are caterpillar, many legs...&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha... because we are caterpillar, many legs...[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> [emoji28][emoji28]
> I'm marking down all his goodies list, lol...
> 
> [emoji6]
> 
> [emoji1]
> 
> Because I practices free style[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Who's the naughty one?[emoji6][emoji6]







atomic110 said:


> Hahaha... because we are caterpillar, many legs...[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]







eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Conclusion - PH is the master of everything ...rodeos, shoes, bags, arm candies...lists go on and on.... [emoji16][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Conclusion - PH is the master of everything ...rodeos, shoes, bags, arm candies...lists go on and on.... [emoji16][emoji317]




You nailed it Kat!! All ATTACK PH [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

kat.lee said:


> conclusion - ph is the master of everything ...rodeos, shoes, bags, arm candies...lists go on and on.... [emoji16][emoji317]


+1&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha... because we are caterpillar, many legs...&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


 


eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 
You girls just made my morning! :lolots:


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> You nailed it Kat!! All ATTACK PH [emoji12]







atomic110 said:


> +1[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]







Rami00 said:


> You girls just made my morning! :lolots:




Please Join the force dear Rami. Calling for all Storm troopers!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Conclusion - PH is the master of everything ...rodeos, shoes, bags, arm candies...lists go on and on.... [emoji16][emoji317]




Oh come on Kat. Me non-exotic. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Please Join the force dear Rami. Calling for all Storm troopers!!




Ok now Kat is really back. Come on everyone. Let us join forces. We are heading to Eternallove's place. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]&#129299;&#129299;&#129299; Charge!!!!!!!!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Please Join the force dear Rami. Calling for all Storm troopers!!


Roger roger!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Roger roger!




Great Atomic u r joining us. Wonderful. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Great Atomic u r joining us. Wonderful. [emoji8][emoji8]


Yes, we are marching to your  house&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Yes, we are marching to your  house[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Yes need to bypass my place to Eternallove's place. [emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok now Kat is really back. Come on everyone. Let us join forces. We are heading to Eternallove's place. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]&#129299;&#129299;&#129299; Charge!!!!!!!!




Huh? Look outside YOUR window!!! We are all lining up to CHARGE.... Save yourself! Don't worry about your H goodies! We will take good care of them...you can buy more[emoji23][emoji23]




atomic110 said:


> Yes, we are marching to your  house[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Way to go my friend!!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes need to bypass my place to Eternallove's place. [emoji14]




Bad boy! &#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much Kyokei. Very nice new avatar photo, knowing how much you love your etoup K!




Thank you, Kat!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Oh come on Kat. Me non-exotic. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]




I hear you but I also sense that you will be getting exotic soon! [emoji2]


PrestigeH said:


> Ok now Kat is really back. Come on everyone. Let us join forces. We are heading to Eternallove's place. [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]&#129299;&#129299;&#129299; Charge!!!!!!!!



I'm back and right here. But you steer the wrong direction my dear neighbour! 


eternallove4bag said:


> Huh? Look outside YOUR window!!! We are all lining up to CHARGE.... Save yourself! Don't worry about your H goodies! We will take good care of them...you can buy more[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go my friend!!![emoji8][emoji8]



+1


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154




We miss your fabulous C too. Just another gorgeous look dear eternal. Please do get more KD. They are just utterly lovely. I don't blame you and it's perfectly normal. I can tell there'll be more adding to your collection. [emoji8][emoji122]&#127995;&#129303;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849



Great blue color ,Kat ! And you are great as well !


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*&#128521;&#128521;



So sweet shoes &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



Ahhhh, those exotic leathers &#128553;&#128525;&#128525;! Who can resist them?!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Please Join the force dear Rami. Calling for all Storm troopers!!



Let's go girls!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



Love!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> We miss your fabulous C too. Just another gorgeous look dear eternal. Please do get more KD. They are just utterly lovely. I don't blame you and it's perfectly normal. I can tell there'll be more adding to your collection. [emoji8][emoji122]&#127995;&#129303;



Thank you so much my dear Kat. Sent the text to my darling SA and she has one ready for me. Will pick up next week[emoji51][emoji51]... I think I am obsessed [emoji23]...totally enabled by your KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Ahhhh, those exotic leathers [emoji30][emoji7][emoji7]! Who can resist them?!



Right my friend? I am going crazy myself.. I tell myself just one more [emoji30][emoji51]



Rami00 said:


> Love!




Thank you my dear Rami [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great blue color ,Kat ! And you are great as well !




Thank you dear Bobmops.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Let's go girls!




Yayyyy. [emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Let's go girls!







Kat.Lee said:


> Yayyyy. [emoji317]




[emoji119]&#127996; [emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my dear Kat. Sent the text to my darling SA and she has one ready for me. Will pick up next week[emoji51][emoji51]... I think I am obsessed [emoji23]...totally enabled by your KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hurray!! Getting excited for you already!! Can't wait to see your reveal ! I have a feeling that you won't stop with just one more. Bad influence from me. [emoji37][emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Ahh... ultimate C is here &#128525; maybe after marching to PH's house, your place will be the next house? Lol... just kidding my friend


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa this beauty needs to be taken out everyday! AMAZING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Livia1 said:


> A beauty!





Dira919 said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous, that leather is divine!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> What a BEAUTY!!! Thanks for posting this lovely pic, *Love~Couture*.





Madam Bijoux said:


> This is a beautiful color.  I saw it in person the other day.





PrestigeH said:


> Night colour. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3] The charm is cute too.



Thank you all so much for your kindest words.  Here is another action pic of it.  I am very in love.


----------



## Love_Couture

hclubfan said:


> OOOOH WOW Love_Couture... This is the exact bag I've asked my SA for for my upcoming wedding anniversary, and now that I see your photos, it makes me love it even more. Just perfect!! I've been told, very very sweetly, that it's going to be tough to find and that there are several people ahead of me in line, but til then, I'll keep visiting this thread.





Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beautiful K. Love the dark blue shade. Please post more Love_Couture.





tonkamama said:


> Love_Couture ~ gorgeous bag!  Love the twilly too.





atomic110 said:


> Great work companion ! Please post more , we wanna see this beauty more often &#128522;





nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous k!!! Is this bleu nuit??? [emoji170][emoji170]



Yes, it is bleu nuit clemence with GHW. Thank you all for your kindest words.  Hope you don't mind for another action pic of it.


----------



## Fgl11

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154




Love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Hurray!! Getting excited for you already!! Can't wait to see your reveal ! I have a feeling that you won't stop with just one more. Bad influence from me. [emoji37][emoji16][emoji8]



Thank you so much my enabling friend [emoji8][emoji8] it's another lizard KD. Let's see if the color looks good! If not will wait[emoji6]



atomic110 said:


> Ahh... ultimate C is here [emoji7] maybe after marching to PH's house, your place will be the next house? Lol... just kidding my friend



Thank you my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8]... No no no let's keep the focus on PH!! He is cracking under pressure now [emoji23][emoji23]



Fgl11 said:


> Love it!



Thank you so much Fgl11 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, it is bleu nuit clemence with GHW. Thank you all for your kindest words.  Hope you don't mind for another action pic of it.




Please post as many pictures as possible!!! :sigh: that's my next dream combo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank your for posting [emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849



Stunning!  You look like just walking out of a fashion magazine!&#128536;&#128536; Colvert is a beautiful blue.


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849





Love_Couture said:


> Yes, it is bleu nuit clemence with GHW. Thank you all for your kindest words.  Hope you don't mind for another action pic of it.



Please post more, the black with GHW is so elegant.  &#128149;


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



I will never get tired of looking at your beautiful C...  Oh I want...no I need one! 

BeautifulL LV shawl.   &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## tonkamama

Nahreen said:


> Some pics from my vacation to the Seychelles and Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246882
> View attachment 3246883
> View attachment 3246884



Nahreen ~ wow, so relaxing and beautiful.  I see those shopping bags...



atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*&#128521;&#128521;



atomic ~ so cool!


----------



## bspcc87

Hermes Kelly belt in rghw


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> I will never get tired of looking at your beautiful C...  Oh I want...no I need one!
> 
> 
> 
> BeautifulL LV shawl.   [emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you so much dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]... Lol!!! I always have the same reaction with H! I absolutely need them [emoji23][emoji23]... What H does to us right!... Before I became an H shawl addict I was an LV one.... Have been neglecting them lately so out this came [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

bspcc87 said:


> Hermes Kelly belt in rghw




Super chic![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



Ahhhhhh I love this bag on you!  And yes it's totally normal my friend!


----------



## crazyforbag

atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*&#128521;&#128521;




I am planning to get a pair too!! They are soo cute!!
May I ask about the fitting? And are they comfortable??


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

bspcc87 said:


> Hermes Kelly belt in rghw



I love the Kelly belt.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Ahhhhhh I love this bag on you!  And yes it's totally normal my friend!




Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... H has a strange effect on us[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



Love the look! As always. Especially the top (out of the C, KD, and scarf...) haha, what is it, may I know?


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*&#128521;&#128521;



Loving these!!


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> Dira, hold his hands tight! and we will grabs his H goodies &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



I am staying strong my friend. Keeping focused too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Love the look! As always. Especially the top (out of the C, KD, and scarf...) haha, what is it, may I know?




Thank you so much dear Love_Couture [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... The top is Ellie Tahari... Pretty old one that was sitting neglected in my closet! In fact today I wore pretty much most of the things that haven't seen the light of the day for sometime [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Rumpetaske

PrestigeH said:


> Very beautiful and intense colour. Looks great on u. [emoji1]




Thank you so much[emoji1]


----------



## Rumpetaske

tonkamama said:


> Love_Couture ~ gorgeous bag!  Love the twilly too.
> 
> 
> 
> Rumpetaske ~ such a happy color!  It's beautiful!




Thank you[emoji1]


----------



## Keren16

Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222




Thanks for sharing!
Love Blue Nuit![emoji170]
I'm thinking about buying a Kelly (or B30) in this color..
Gives me something to look at!!


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



you look stunning


----------



## Love_Couture

Keren16 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> Love Blue Nuit![emoji170]
> I'm thinking about buying a Kelly (or B30) in this color..
> Gives me something to look at!!



Thank you very much.  I love this color, very dark and rich.  It also has a tiny tint of red undertone so it is closer to purple.  I wear dark denim a lot and it fits perfectly to most of my outfits.


----------



## Keren16

Love_Couture said:


> Thank you very much.  I love this color, very dark and rich.  It also has a tiny tint of red undertone so it is closer to purple.  I wear dark denim a lot and it fits perfectly to most of my outfits.




Your description of the color is why I love it also.  I too wear a lot of dark denim  especially at night & this time of year.  BN looks a little softer than black and also goes well with black. 
Thanks again!
Your post helped a lot as I consider buying in this color!!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



This is lovely!  I love your KD too.  It is normal to want another.  In fact, I would say it is expected


----------



## DivaC

Love love your C! Love your KD too!! May I know the color?!TIA


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154




Your C is perfection!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

H in action today


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154




Nice C. See u match it so well. Great. It will be mine soon. Ha ha [emoji38]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today




I absolutely love your K!! You look so beautiful carrying her!!! Perfect my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I hear you but I also sense that you will be getting exotic soon! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> I'm back and right here. But you steer the wrong direction my dear neighbour!
> 
> 
> +1




Hi Kat no no [emoji1][emoji1] I am in the right direction.... This is Eternallove here.....not PH.... [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Ahh... ultimate C is here [emoji7] maybe after marching to PH's house, your place will be the next house? Lol... just kidding my friend




Yes I know this is ur real intention. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, it is bleu nuit clemence with GHW. Thank you all for your kindest words.  Hope you don't mind for another action pic of it.




Thank you for sharing. Another beautiful K. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

bspcc87 said:


> Hermes Kelly belt in rghw




U look great. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Nice C. See u match it so well. Great. It will be mine soon. Ha ha [emoji38]



Haha! Good morning my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... DREAM ON [emoji12]



Kyokei said:


> Your C is perfection!!!



Thank you my dear Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; your K is TDF [emoji7]



DivaC said:


> Love love your C! Love your KD too!! May I know the color?!TIA



Thank you so much DivaC. The color on the KD is Ficelle beige [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



weibandy said:


> This is lovely!  I love your KD too.  It is normal to want another.  In fact, I would say it is expected



Thank you so much my dear weibandy  thank god for friends like you [emoji8][emoji8]



noreen_uk said:


> you look stunning




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today




Kyokei.... After seeing this, I can't wait to get a K. Thanks for sharing. U totally rock this. [emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Kyokei.... After seeing this, I can't wait to get a K. Thanks for sharing. U totally rock this. [emoji1]




Please get one! I don't have one either[emoji3][emoji3].. And I will always 'borrow' from you [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Please get one! I don't have one either[emoji3][emoji3].. And I will always 'borrow' from you [emoji12]




What about getting two? [emoji13][emoji13] Just kidding. But I keep thinking K has a smaller base than B. Maybe I should go and try it out if there is one.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> What about getting two? [emoji13][emoji13] Just kidding. But I keep thinking K has a smaller base than B. Maybe I should go and try it out if there is one.




Oooooh you try and let me know! Wouldn't it have been fun shopping together if we lived closer my amazing friend? Then I could borrow from you, forget to return stuff, then borrow some more, then forget some more... [emoji3][emoji3][emoji23][emoji23].. Ok ok jokes apart I feel I need to try a K too but have to wait a few more months till my store lets me buy [emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh you try and let me know! Wouldn't it have been fun shopping together if we lived closer my amazing friend? Then I could borrow from you, forget to return stuff, then borrow some more, then forget some more... [emoji3][emoji3][emoji23][emoji23].. Ok ok jokes apart I feel I need to try a K too but have to wait a few more months till my store lets me buy [emoji6]




Not to worry. With me around, u will be very forgetful. Yesssss. I can't imagine the possibilities of the C. [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Not to worry. With me around, u will be very forgetful. Yesssss. I can't imagine the possibilities of the C. [emoji8][emoji7]




Hahaha[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## princess621

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today



Love this pic!  looking good kyokei


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## amcta

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today


beautiful!! it makes me wish for  kelly that much more than for a birkin!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Kat no no [emoji1][emoji1] I am in the right direction.... This is Eternallove here.....not PH.... [emoji13][emoji13]




Lol


----------



## sanmi

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today




U're looking good. Nice Hermes bag..


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, it is bleu nuit clemence with GHW. Thank you all for your kindest words.  Hope you don't mind for another action pic of it.




A beautiful dark blue tone!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Stunning!  You look like just walking out of a fashion magazine![emoji8][emoji8] Colvert is a beautiful blue.




Thank you so much tonkamama. You are too kind.


----------



## Moirai

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> H in action today



You look fabulous with your beautiful K!



Love_Couture said:


> Yes, it is bleu nuit clemence with GHW. Thank you all for your kindest words.  Hope you don't mind for another action pic of it.



Beautiful Kelly! Thanks for modeling for us.



bspcc87 said:


> Hermes Kelly belt in rghw



Kelly belt is lovely and you look gorgeous!



eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



You and C are always beautiful! You give style and grace to every shawl.



atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*&#128521;&#128521;



These are so cool! You should hunt down PH and do a twin photo op! Grab his H's when he's not looking.


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, it is bleu nuit clemence with GHW. Thank you all for your kindest words.  Hope you don't mind for another action pic of it.


I love bleu nuit clemence too.. same as Ms.G&#128518;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today




Lovely. The arm chairs match with your K![emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> atomic ~ so cool!





Dira919 said:


> Loving these!!





crazyforbag said:


> I am planning to get a pair too!! They are soo cute!!
> May I ask about the fitting? And are they comfortable??


Thanks all.. *crazyforbag*, it's fitting and way too cute.. I felt like a student again&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today


You look cool with this outfit  and of  course your K too


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> You are my sunshine, my only sunshine
> You make me happy when you hand me Bsss
> You never know, dear, how much we love you
> Please don't take my sofa away
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! We have enough my friend to take you on [emoji3][emoji3] Rami's been exercising her arms as have I [emoji23][emoji23]... Rami will kill you softly with her style...Kat will mesmerize you with her beauty... Dira will slay you with her loveliness...Moirai will hypnotize you with her gorgeousness... Periogirl will have you on your knees with her elegance and atomic will sing her way into your heart with her chicness... U want me to go on???[emoji3][emoji3][emoji12]... Did I miss anyone? Team please correct me if I did [emoji23][emoji23]





PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha good one atomic. Sing all you want....we have a spy. Ha ha



LOL! You guys are hilarious!!!


----------



## Dluvch

Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today



How did I miss this gorgeous bag!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I know this is ur real intention. &#129299;&#129299;


Really?&#128521;&#128521;


PrestigeH said:


> Not to worry. With me around, u will be very forgetful. Yesssss. I can't imagine the possibilities of the C. [emoji8][emoji7]


You both luck start my day with laughter&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! We have enough my friend to take you on [emoji3][emoji3] Rami's been exercising her arms as have I [emoji23][emoji23]... Rami will kill you softly with her style...Kat will mesmerize you with her beauty... Dira will slay you with her loveliness...Moirai will hypnotize you with her gorgeousness... Periogirl will have you on your knees with her elegance and atomic will sing her way into your heart with her chicness... U want me to go on???[emoji3][emoji3][emoji12]... Did I miss anyone? Team please correct me if I did [emoji23][emoji23]




Lol. I can hardly see PH stand a chance to resist our force! [emoji16][emoji123]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> These are so cool! You should hunt down PH and do a twin photo op! Grab his H's when he's not looking.


Hahaha, I'll be glad if I didn't catch by him... he is the Hunter, remember? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today




What a pop and cheerful colour! Fabulous.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849



You look gorgeous, Kat! Love your outfit, Kelly, and accessories! 



Nahreen said:


> Some pics from my vacation to the Seychelles and Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246882
> View attachment 3246883
> View attachment 3246884



Thanks for sharing these wonderful pics! Shawl looks lovely on you! 



Kyokei said:


> French wine bar with my K
> Still can't believe such a perfect bag is mine
> View attachment 3246627



Perfect pairing!



PrestigeH said:


> Virevolte clutch with sunshine. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3246633



Awesome pic! It's a beautiful clutch. You have great taste.


----------



## Moirai

Dira919 said:


> Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!





Dira919 said:


> Here's all black, it truly goes with everything



Both outfits are fabulous with B! You look beautiful in both!



Orangefanatic said:


> B30 Noir @ my other favourite store CC



Such a beautiful classic bag!



Love_Couture said:


> Taking my blue night K32 to work today. [emoji170] haven't post on this thread for a while. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3246222



Lovely Kelly. Saw it in you mod pic and even lovelier up close!



Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today



Beautiful happy color! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## meridian

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849



All gorgeous everything!


----------



## meridian

Love_Couture said:


> Thank you all so much for your kindest words.  Here is another action pic of it.  I am very in love.



Very nice and really like the added touch of the rodeo


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat! Love your outfit, Kelly, and accessories!



Thank you Moirai. Missing your post. 



meridian said:


> All gorgeous everything!



Thank you meridian.


----------



## Fgl11

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today




Very nice neutral color!


----------



## tonkamama

Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.




You look strikingly gorgeous tonkamama. Your RC K is TDF! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## wl5238

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849




You look amazing, love the color !!


----------



## ice75

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous colour!


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.


Very chic! I like it


----------



## atomic110

Haha guys, this is My favorite time again!
I love the window display, feel like bringing the 'painting' home &#128525;
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/1d/f1/9c1df1eb62ab92700606497066c0002a.jpg
And this year red packet design is so cute! Golden mockey &#128518;&#128518;
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/93/1b/c7/931bc714488ed9b20f890c4a12ab2c8d.jpg
Pardon me for posting the same pictures here again, I just can't help  it &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Kat.Lee

wl5238 said:


> You look amazing, love the color !!




Thank you so much wl5238.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Haha guys, this is My favorite time again!
> I love the window display, feel like bringing the 'painting' home [emoji7]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/1d/f1/9c1df1eb62ab92700606497066c0002a.jpg
> And this year red packet design is so cute! Golden mockey [emoji38][emoji38]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/93/1b/c7/931bc714488ed9b20f890c4a12ab2c8d.jpg
> Pardon me for posting the same pictures here again, I just can't help  it [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801


Happy Thursday Kat! Stunning as usual


----------



## mcpro

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801




you look so fabulous!!! love your style


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> You look fabulous with your beautiful K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly! Thanks for modeling for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly belt is lovely and you look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and C are always beautiful! You give style and grace to every shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cool! You should hunt down PH and do a twin photo op! Grab his H's when he's not looking.




Seriously Moirai. [emoji12][emoji12] Atomic is too busy with her own things. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat! Love your outfit, Kelly, and accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing these wonderful pics! Shawl looks lovely on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pic! It's a beautiful clutch. You have great taste.




Thank you Moirai. Same to you too. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.




The K is gorgeous. Enjoy ur day. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha guys, this is My favorite time again!
> I love the window display, feel like bringing the 'painting' home [emoji7]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/1d/f1/9c1df1eb62ab92700606497066c0002a.jpg
> And this year red packet design is so cute! Golden mockey [emoji38][emoji38]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/93/1b/c7/931bc714488ed9b20f890c4a12ab2c8d.jpg
> Pardon me for posting the same pictures here again, I just can't help  it [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Where are u going? Lol [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801




Sexy and stunning from Head to Toe.... [emoji1]


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801




Love the bag, belt, and KD. Also the boots, and the whole outfit! As always. [emoji171]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Haha guys, this is My favorite time again!
> I love the window display, feel like bringing the 'painting' home [emoji7]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/1d/f1/9c1df1eb62ab92700606497066c0002a.jpg
> And this year red packet design is so cute! Golden mockey [emoji38][emoji38]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/93/1b/c7/931bc714488ed9b20f890c4a12ab2c8d.jpg
> Pardon me for posting the same pictures here again, I just can't help  it [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Was in a rush earlier on. Viewing again. Love your jypsy. Beautiful two-colour tone!! Love the red pockets. I'm due to pick up mine from my dear SA. Have a nice trip dear!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Happy Thursday Kat! Stunning as usual



Thank you dear. 



mcpro said:


> you look so fabulous!!! love your style



Thank you for your kind words. 



PrestigeH said:


> Sexy and stunning from Head to Toe.... [emoji1]



Thank you PH. Look forward to your awesome shot today!!



Love_Couture said:


> Love the bag, belt, and KD. Also the boots, and the whole outfit! As always. [emoji171]



Thank you so much Love_Couture.


----------



## JE2824

atomic110 said:


> No winter but raining here... need some H colors to brighten up my day &#128522; with new Under the waves scarf and my first love CDC belt &#128518;&#128518;



Wow, atomic110! Perfection! Fabulous head to toe!!



missjenn said:


> First time using mors scarf ring (with cavaliers du caucase)...and I have a very bad habit of keeping plastic on my purse hardware &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241141



Beautiful!! look great!



susiana said:


> Hi .....everyone looks gorgeous with H.
> This is my first post in 2016.
> B30 noir on a rainy day...
> Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous!! We are bag twins!! Love your outfit!



Myrkur said:


> Picking up my car from the garage, wearing Evelyne in Rubis and Tyger Tyger shawl [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3241702



Love this so much, Myrkur!! Love your Evie!! Tyger Tyger is my fav!! Great ensemble!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801



Happy Thursday to you *Kat* !!  Beautiful Chanel outfit and goes well with your Roulis. Stay warm. I know winter has finally come !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful *tonkamama* ! is your Kelly Rouge Caseque ? what a winter warmer.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today



Great winter outfit and etoupe K is such a practical color.  It is one of my favorite H colors.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Love_Couture said:


> Yes, it is bleu nuit clemence with GHW. Thank you all for your kindest words.  Hope you don't mind for another action pic of it.



Bleu nuit looks almost black even in natural light ! I've to see it in person.  It is so beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Moirai. Missing your post.



This is for you Kat. Recent outfit with BBK at friend's anniversary luncheon.


----------



## Nahreen

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for sharing. Hope u had an enjoyable time. [emoji1]







Dira919 said:


> Beautiful!  I wish I was there right now, we are having the coldest days of the year!







eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful location! I hope you are having an amazing vacation Nahreen! Wonder what's there in that orange shopping bag [emoji4]




Thank you. Yes it was wonderful and of course I could not resist getting a small souvenir from H in Dubai.


----------



## Nahreen

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154




You look great. Love your bracelet.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you all, my gorgeous TPF friends...



Kat.Lee said:


> You look strikingly gorgeous tonkamama. Your RC K is TDF! [emoji173]&#65039;





ice75 said:


> Gorgeous colour!





atomic110 said:


> Very chic! I like it





PrestigeH said:


> The K is gorgeous. Enjoy ur day. [emoji1]


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.



Your RC is gorgeous, especially with black and white outfit! You always look so chic!


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> I absolutely love your K!! You look so beautiful carrying her!!! Perfect my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you!!



PrestigeH said:


> Kyokei.... After seeing this, I can't wait to get a K. Thanks for sharing. U totally rock this. [emoji1]



Thank you for letting me post many pictures of this K! Hope you get one soon.



eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh you try and let me know! Wouldn't it have been fun shopping together if we lived closer my amazing friend? Then I could borrow from you, forget to return stuff, then borrow some more, then forget some more... [emoji3][emoji3][emoji23][emoji23].. Ok ok jokes apart I feel I need to try a K too but have to wait a few more months till my store lets me buy [emoji6]



Yes you need a K!!!!!! 



princess621 said:


> Love this pic!  looking good kyokei



Thank you!



amcta said:


> beautiful!! it makes me wish for  kelly that much more than for a birkin!



Kelly is a beautiful bag! You can't go wrong with either B or K.


----------



## Nahreen

tonkamama said:


> Nahreen ~ wow, so relaxing and beautiful.  I see those shopping bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atomic ~ so cool!







Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat! Love your outfit, Kelly, and accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing these wonderful pics! Shawl looks lovely on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect pairing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome pic! It's a beautiful clutch. You have great taste.




Thank you. Dubai mall was a shoppers paradise.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Haha guys, this is My favorite time again!
> I love the window display, feel like bringing the 'painting' home &#128525;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/1d/f1/9c1df1eb62ab92700606497066c0002a.jpg
> And this year red packet design is so cute! Golden mockey &#128518;&#128518;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/93/1b/c7/931bc714488ed9b20f890c4a12ab2c8d.jpg
> Pardon me for posting the same pictures here again, I just can't help  it &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


Love your two-tone J! Is it RH and RC?


----------



## Nahreen

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.







Moirai said:


> This is for you Kat. Recent outfit with BBK at friend's anniversary luncheon.




You both look lovely.


----------



## Kyokei

sanmi said:


> U're looking good. Nice Hermes bag..



Thanks!



Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely. The arm chairs match with your K![emoji16]



That is exactly what I thought too!



tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.



I love your K!



Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801



I love your style and those boots are tdf!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Great winter outfit and etoupe K is such a practical color.  It is one of my favorite H colors.



Thank you! Etoupe is my dream color so I am amazed I was able to get this bag.



Moirai said:


> This is for you Kat. Recent outfit with BBK at friend's anniversary luncheon.



You look wonderful as always, Moirai. Beautiful BBK.


----------



## Kyokei

atomic110 said:


> You look cool with this outfit  and of  course your K too



Thank you!!



Fgl11 said:


> Very nice neutral color![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks! I love etoupe.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801



So gorgeous! You have a fabulous closet befitting of a beautiful person!


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfobeliever ~ thank you, yes it is Rouge Caseque, my most favorite color &#10084;&#65039;



chkpfobeliever said:


> Beautiful *tonkamama* ! is your Kelly Rouge Caseque ? what a winter warmer.




Moirai ~ thank you, my wardrobe consisted of mostly black and grey, RC is a perfect pop color.  Love your BBK, you always wear her so elegant pairing with ladylike dresses.  Please post more dear.  &#128525;&#128525;



Moirai said:


> Your RC is gorgeous, especially with black and white outfit! You always look so chic!


----------



## JE2824

Dira919 said:


> So elegant and classy!  Those boots are TDF!





loves said:


> gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! following you on ig



Thank you, my sweet Dira! Have so much fun with you and our Hermes and Chanel Shenanigans! 



chincac said:


> fabulous outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> *Kat*, i am gonna runaway with your bags



Thank you much, chincac!! Appreciate it!



Moirai said:


> Love your fabulous casual chic looks and Bs!



Thank you, my love!!! So sweet!!



PrestigeH said:


> Love the different styles u have. Gorgeous is the word for u. [emoji3]



Aww, thank you, PH!!!! I love love all your posts!! XX


periogirl28 said:


> A trio of fantastic action shots! Many thanks for sharing!



Thank you, periogirl! Appreciate such sweet words coming from such a stylish fashionista herself! XXOO


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> Happy wintertime))



So fabulous and chic, Ari!! Love your shots!!



atomic110 said:


> I love this thread too, and your outfits and Bs are very inspiring as well! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you, love!!!!


Kat.Lee said:


> You look so gorgeous JE!



Thank you, Kat!!! Love all of your posts!!!


nadineluv said:


> Beautiful JE!!! [emoji175][emoji177][emoji170]



Thank you, my partner in crime!! You are the best!!


chincac said:


> Am determined to use my new baby b...even in winter!



Love this, chincac! Love your chic casual vibe with your baby B!!


nadineluv said:


> It's been awhile since I've shared an action pic. Here I am with Miss Brique!! Hope you all a fabulous weekend!! [emoji182][emoji260][emoji262][emoji92][emoji8]
> View attachment 3242923



One of my fav bags you own!!! Stunning!! We are swear and shoe twins! LOVE YOU!!


----------



## JE2824

sanmi said:


> "Envy".. your bags are beautiful..



Thank you so much, sanmi! Appreciate it!!



tonkamama said:


> Kat ~ thank you and your winter outfit is killin me...  love your jumping boots!  I bought a pair in camel GHW to go with my GHW handbags.  Now I want them in black after seeing your action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear JE, love love your casual chic style and H...&#128525;  Please post more.  &#128149;



Thank you, my friend!! I have been lagging on proper reveals lately, so I am trying to keep up with some mod pics. I am so in love with your RC K!!!



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3242439



Good Lord!!! That is ONE BEAUTIFUL bag!! RH is simply TDF!!! I will have to share me Kelly on of these days. You just inspired me!! Stunning!! I could look at this all night long. 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - H cashmere top, jumping boots and C. Another exploration in more H stores today. Just a few small goodies. Reveal soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal from yesterday: a pair of gloves with fur and a diamond bracelet (stack with my diamond CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243310
> View attachment 3243314
> View attachment 3243317



OH EM GEE, KAT!!! Can you say HEAVEN!! Holy wow!! Love the outfit, love that constance, and those bracelets!!! TDF!!! LOVE IT ALL!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> This is for you Kat. Recent outfit with BBK at friend's anniversary luncheon.




Ur outfit is so beautiful. Love everything in the pic especially the outfit. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## ari

Good morning


----------



## JE2824

chincac said:


> thank you dear...had a mini pink party meet up today with a dear friend. baby sakura meets big sis confetti...we are determined to use pink ALL year round
> 
> Aww!!! So cute! Love the pretty pink party!
> 
> View attachment 3243316





PrestigeH said:


> Hand them over????? Ok last night loot. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3243467



Omg!! You all are hysterical!! What's in the bags??!!



theITbag said:


> A new addition to my H family...Medor 23 clutch bordeaux rouge calfskin with palladium HW.  Love it with my Essie Bordeaux nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243481



Stunning!! Great shot!



BBC said:


> WOW Kat.lee I love EVERYTHING about this pic!!! Absolutely wonderful!!! Jealous of your gorgeous legs, too - the only time mine didn't touch at the top was when I was literally anorexic. It's one of the reasons I tend to favor dresses and skirts over pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing style! I love every outfit! [emoji177]





LaenaLovely said:


> B X 3 = amazing!  Love these all!





eternallove4bag said:


> My favorite shot! I was always a huge fan of RH but your beautiful contour B has made me a bigger fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Eyeing your KD and that clic H too!!! Ok enough necessities... Hand them over NOW [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Good for you my friend! Let our dear PH feel the pain [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Can I give you a huge HUG my friend and welcome you back again? Your fabulous amazing shots have been missed by everyone including me and seeing you come back looking even more amazing than ever (didn't even know it was possible because you were already pretty awesome) takes my breath away! That stunning B, the purple C, those gloves and then the riding boots!!! My goodness this is PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok you my friend are the queen of casual chic! OMG! Every shot is so effortless! I can stare at your pictures all day long[emoji7][emoji7].... What a beautiful display of H bags[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful gorgeous friend you look so classy as usual! Love the mix of the leather jacket with the boots and the rest of your beautiful ensemble [emoji7][emoji7].. That gold scarf is magic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Sounds like an amazing night my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and that CDC looks so beautiful! I was never into leather bracelets but I have totally been enabled by beautiful friends like you! Love the color! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ari [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the snow in the picture! Is that shawl from the men's department? Looked familiar because I have definitely been eyeing this in white and green!
> 
> 
> 
> You look downright FABULOUS my friend! Love your C belt! So chic and the scarf is a total winner. Beautifully put together and you are carrying my favorite Chanel bag! I am a total nut for reissues [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah my friend! Ask him ask him[emoji23][emoji23]...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! Good one[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: totally in love with your RC, GT and noir B's and K dear Rami[emoji7][emoji7]... Ahem in case you don't find place to put these beauties while reorganizing just give me a call and I will be right there to take them off your hands [emoji12]



Eternallove4bag, you are so very kind!! I always appreciate your sweet words! I feel the same about you!! Love you, ladies and gents! You rock. EL!!!!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Good morning))



Good  morning ))) 
It's very evening picture, mysterious and sexy &#128525;&#128526;&#128525;just reminded, I have same bracelet somewhere &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.



Like classic colors of your outfit! 
Love the pop of red &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Good morning



Veiled beauty! What a cool photo Ari!


----------



## JE2824

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Chincac. Will definitely show action pics. Meanwhile, this is my combination for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3243744



Absolutely love this, PH!!! Fab combo!!! I want to hang out with you!



ari said:


> Today, cold, but stop snowing, we have at least 50 cm of snow)



Ari,  you are stunning! Always so effortless and chic! Hermes was made for lovelies like you!!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.



RC is a standout, great outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today



Perfect setting for your bag, love your style!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



Sorry, late to the party, another stunning, well put together outfit dear Eternal!


----------



## JE2824

Bobmops said:


> Airport again ) hope to get to my meeting &#128514;&#128591;&#127995;



Beautiful shot!!!!! Gorgeous, love!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ultra Violet turns into Fuschia under this lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244085



Fabulous shot!! That Constance is TDF! Love the hat and gloves too!


ssv003 said:


> It's snowing but out to brunch to warm up with Goldie-B! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3244227



LOOOVE!!!! I never tire of looking at a Goldie. Perfect!!!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3244223
> 
> 
> Lazy Sunday casual OOTD.  First wear of my other new csgm...so excited for this cw!  Been on the hunt for it and finally found her



LL, love this so much!!! I have been trying to find in the 56 by 56 size!! This is my favorite CW! love love love!! 



BBC said:


> I think I need a few lessons on the selfie thing, but here is today's attempt:
> 
> View attachment 3244296
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244297
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244298



You look fabulous!!! No lessons needed! Love it all!!! GORG!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> hahaha!!! We have enough my friend to take you on [emoji3][emoji3] rami's been exercising her arms as have i [emoji23][emoji23]... Rami will kill you softly with her style...kat will mesmerize you with her beauty... Dira will slay you with her loveliness...moirai will hypnotize you with her gorgeousness... Periogirl will have you on your knees with her elegance and atomic will sing her way into your heart with her chicness... U want me to go on???[emoji3][emoji3][emoji12]... Did i miss anyone? Team please correct me if i did [emoji23][emoji23]



&#128518;&#128514;&#128517;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## JE2824

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]



Beyond Fabulous, my friend!! The Hermes action is of course stunning, but that KD is everything! Aww!!! This makes me swoon!



frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3245197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD, going to watch my 14 y.o. daughter's volleyball tournament[emoji6]



You are so cute!! Love your casual vibe to go see your daughter!! 


myangrqzmom said:


> Out & about in Kailua, Hawaii w/ my blue jean evie. Aloha everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245457



Love Evies and I love BJ!! You look great!



PrestigeH said:


> Maxibox in action.
> View attachment 3245651



No words! This bag is everything! The color!!!!!! Great shot!



Dira919 said:


> Here is a pic with white top, black jeans and boots, I love gold to pieces!





Dira919 said:


> Here's all black, it truly goes with everything



Oh Dira!! You need to start your own Goldie thread!! I can't wait until you get it back to see how you style it more. I am now carrying mine bc of  you! Love it! You are gorgeous inside and out!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Ootd this morning. Noir B30.



Every shot you do inspires me! Love you, Rami girl! Thank you for influencing me to this damn brand! 



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3244920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose gold clic H to brighten up a gloomy Monday



Ooh love this!! I think a white Clic Clac is next on my list!


periogirl28 said:


> Weekend outfit, vaguely 1920s? RH Box Birkin with Chanel boots and Camellia brooch.
> View attachment 3244945
> 
> View attachment 3244944



Oh periogirl! Simply TDF!!! RH Box is my ultimate favorite! You remind me of old Hollywood Glamour! We need it back!! Marvelous!



Rami00 said:


> My fav red in this world.



Again, this RC red is everything. Your artistic shots make it that much more beautiful, and sexy!!!


----------



## periogirl28

JE2824 said:


> Thank you, my sweet Dira! Have so much fun with you and our Hermes and Chanel Shenanigans!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much, chincac!! Appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, my love!!! So sweet!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you, PH!!!! I love love all your posts!! XX
> 
> 
> Thank you, periogirl! Appreciate such sweet words coming from such a stylish fashionista herself! XXOO



That's such a sweet thing to say, made my day! Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

JE2824 said:


> Every shot you do inspires me! Love you, Rami girl! Thank you for influencing me to this damn brand!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh love this!! I think a white Clic Clac is next on my list!
> 
> 
> Oh periogirl! Simply TDF!!! RH Box is my ultimate favorite! You remind me of old Hollywood Glamour! We need it back!! Marvelous!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, this RC red is everything. Your artistic shots make it that much more beautiful, and sexy!!!



Thanks so much, it was a fluke, one- time selfie and it turned out well. I guess 20s fashion suits my build too.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Colvert K with CSGM Della Cavalleria, H boots. Wish you all a great Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246849




Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154




Beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today



Loving the whole look! That pop of orange on this beautiful B is everything!!



PrestigeH said:


> Virevolte clutch with sunshine. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3246633



Once again, PH, FABULOUS!



Nahreen said:


> Some pics from my vacation to the Seychelles and Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246882
> View attachment 3246883
> View attachment 3246884



You look beautiful! Love your shawl!!



atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*&#128521;&#128521;



You both are two cute!! Love the loafers!



eternallove4bag said:


> My C was feeling a little neglected so out she came... And I am so in love with my KD I want another already!!! Is that normal [emoji16][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247153
> View attachment 3247154



Love the constance! Was actually the first H I fell in love with. I love your KD too!!! I think you need another..lol!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rumpetaske said:


> View attachment 3246430
> 
> My Birkin 35 in Orange Poppy at work today




I love these earth and neutrals together with orange, lovely outfit!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today




Gorgeous, love how your K matching the room


----------



## JE2824

Love_Couture said:


> Thank you all so much for your kindest words.  Here is another action pic of it.  I am very in love.



Beautiful! Ultimate classic!!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today



Nailed it again, Kyokei!! 


tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.



Love your outfit with that beautiful red K, TM!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801



Fabulous, Kat.Lee! Your dress so wonderful everyday!!! Love Ms Glycine!


Moirai said:


> This is for you Kat. Recent outfit with BBK at friend's anniversary luncheon.



Perfection, Moirai!! BBK twins! So beautiful! Love your ensemble!


----------



## JE2824

ari said:


> Good morning



Good morning! I like where this is going...Fur, lace, and a H clic clac up your sleeve! Great shot!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Thursday to you *Kat* !!  Beautiful Chanel outfit and goes well with your Roulis. Stay warm. I know winter has finally come !



Thank you chkpfbeliever. It sure came finally. 



Kyokei said:


> I love your style and those boots are tdf!



Thank you Kyokei. Enjoy your etoup K baby! 



Moirai said:


> So gorgeous! You have a fabulous closet befitting of a beautiful person!



You are one kind, gentle and sweet person!  Thank you dear friend. [emoji8]



JE2824 said:


> Thank you, Kat!!! Love all of your posts!!!







JE2824 said:


> OH EM GEE, KAT!!! Can you say HEAVEN!! Holy wow!! Love the outfit, love that constance, and those bracelets!!! TDF!!! LOVE IT ALL!!!






JE2824 said:


> Fabulous shot!! That Constance is TDF! Love the hat and gloves too!



Thank you so much JE. So glad that I had my C during the trip. She gets to many places too. [emoji171]



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous outfit!



Thank you ThingumyPoppy.


----------



## Kat.Lee

JE2824 said:


> Fabulous, Kat.Lee! Your dress so wonderful everyday!!! Love Ms Glycine!



Thank you once again dear JE. Enjoy catching up with all the fab posts.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I don't know if this counts as action as they're pretty still  but I'm rebuilding my office and decided to put a few H things in it  





Another small installation


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> This is for you Kat. Recent outfit with BBK at friend's anniversary luncheon.



You look stunningly gorgeous Moirai. I love that dress on you. Very feminine and chic, needless to say your BBK is simply fabulous. I still clearly remember the first post I "met"/saw you is the one you were out for dinner with your two most favourites in the world, your DH and BBK, as you put it. Simply elegant! 
Please post more. Looking forward to more posts from you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I don't know if this counts as action as they're pretty still  but I'm rebuilding my office and decided to put a few H things in it
> 
> View attachment 3247913
> View attachment 3247914
> 
> 
> Another small installation
> 
> View attachment 3247915




This is such a wonderful idea. You can enjoy looking at these beauties as long as you'd like to. Love all your pieces!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Good morning




Mysteriously beautiful ari.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> This is such a wonderful idea. You can enjoy looking at these beauties as long as you'd like to. Love all your pieces!!!




Thank you!  Yes, that was my thought too, if work gets too boring


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> This is for you Kat. Recent outfit with BBK at friend's anniversary luncheon.


*Moirai*... You look so pretty~ very feminine&#128525;


PrestigeH said:


> Seriously Moirai. [emoji12][emoji12] Atomic is too busy with her own things. [emoji28][emoji28]


Grabbing your H goodies is our top priorities* PrestigeH * &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Where are u going? Lol [emoji1]


Haha, Not telling you exactly   but Somewhere colder, because your sunshine is too hot and I need to cool down a bit &#128539;&#128539;&#128539;


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Good morning


Looking mysterious and beautiful for morning !&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

JE2824 said:


> You both are two cute!! Love the loafers!


&#128517;Perhaps too cute, haha


----------



## atomic110

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I don't know if this counts as action as they're pretty still  but I'm rebuilding my office and decided to put a few H things in it
> 
> View attachment 3247913
> View attachment 3247914
> 
> 
> Another small installation
> 
> View attachment 3247915


So pop and hip display for office! Thanks  for sharing it with us&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Good morning




This is sexy.


----------



## atomic110

JE2824 said:


> Wow, atomic110! Perfection! Fabulous head to toe!!


Thank  you *JE2824*!


Kat.Lee said:


> Was in a rush earlier on. Viewing again. Love your jypsy. Beautiful two-colour tone!! Love the red pockets. I'm due to pick up mine from my dear SA. Have a nice trip dear!!!


You are always so sweet my dear *Kat*! Yup, J is going to stick with me for 1+ week trip. 
Isn't it a lovely red packet design ? Love the embossing effects&#128522;&#128522;


Moirai said:


> Love your two-tone J! Is it RH and RC?


Thanks *Moirai *! Sharp eyes, 2 classic rouge in one bag&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

JE2824 said:


> Absolutely love this, PH!!! Fab combo!!! I want to hang out with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari,  you are stunning! Always so effortless and chic! Hermes was made for lovelies like you!!




Thank you JE2824 for all your kind comments. U r welcome to join me. Join me please [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I don't know if this counts as action as they're pretty still  but I'm rebuilding my office and decided to put a few H things in it
> 
> View attachment 3247913
> View attachment 3247914
> 
> 
> Another small installation
> 
> View attachment 3247915




I love this. It's like going to the shop. Very welcoming for me. [emoji3][emoji16]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

atomic110 said:


> So pop and hip display for office! Thanks  for sharing it with us&#128518;







PrestigeH said:


> I love this. It's like going to the shop. Very welcoming for me. [emoji3][emoji16]




Thank you very much for your sweet comments! I'm happy to share


----------



## thyme

JE2824 said:


> Love this, chincac! Love your chic casual vibe with your baby B!!


 


thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful! Ultimate classic!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it again, Kyokei!!
> 
> 
> Love your outfit with that beautiful red K, TM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous, Kat.Lee! Your dress so wonderful everyday!!! Love Ms Glycine!
> 
> 
> Perfection, Moirai!! BBK twins! So beautiful! Love your ensemble!



Thank you!!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous, love how your K matching the room



Thanks!



periogirl28 said:


> Perfect setting for your bag, love your style!



Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> You are always so sweet my dear *Kat*! Yup, J is going to stick with me for 1+ week trip.
> Isn't it a lovely red packet design ? Love the embossing effects[emoji4][emoji4]



Your J is a wonderful travel companion. Love the red packets as well. I will give myself a few for keepsake! [emoji2] Wish you a wonderful trip and perhaps bring back some more goodies!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Nahreen said:


> You both look lovely.



Thank you, Nahreen! Shopping in Dubai sounds like heaven.



Kyokei said:


> Thanks!
> You look wonderful as always, Moirai. Beautiful BBK.



Thank you, Kyokei! Love your K too!



tonkamama said:


> Moirai ~ thank you, my wardrobe consisted of mostly black and grey, RC is a perfect pop color.  Love your BBK, you always wear her so elegant pairing with ladylike dresses.  Please post more dear.  &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you, tonkamama! You are very sweet!



PrestigeH said:


> Ur outfit is so beautiful. Love everything in the pic especially the outfit. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you, PH! You are always too kind.



JE2824 said:


> Beautiful! Ultimate classic!!
> Perfection, Moirai!! BBK twins! So beautiful! Love your ensemble!



Thank you, JE! Honored to be twins with you.



Kat.Lee said:


> You look stunningly gorgeous Moirai. I love that dress on you. Very feminine and chic, needless to say your BBK is simply fabulous. I still clearly remember the first post I "met"/saw you is the one you were out for dinner with your two most favourites in the world, your DH and BBK, as you put it. Simply elegant!
> Please post more. Looking forward to more posts from you.



Thank you, Kat! You are so nice. And great memory too. Honored to be on tpf with you and other wonderful members.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> *Moirai*... You look so pretty~ very feminine&#128525;
> Grabbing your H goodies is our top priorities* PrestigeH * &#128518;&#128518;



Thank you, atomic!



atomic110 said:


> Haha, Not telling you exactly   but Somewhere colder, because your sunshine is too hot and I need to cool down a bit &#128539;&#128539;&#128539;



Hahaha!!!



atomic110 said:


> Thank  you *JE2824*!
> You are always so sweet my dear *Kat*! Yup, J is going to stick with me for 1+ week trip.
> Isn't it a lovely red packet design ? Love the embossing effects&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Thanks *Moirai *! Sharp eyes, 2 classic rouge in one bag&#128518;&#128518;



Have a great trip! Show us your new H goodies if you get any.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Thank you, Kat! You are so nice. And great memory too. Honored to be on tpf with you and other wonderful members.



It's my honour Moirai! Hope to see your posts again soon.


----------



## frenchyfind

atomic110 said:


> Shall we 'twin'? *PrestigeH*[emoji6][emoji6]




I love those shoes!!![emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Good morning



Lace, fur, and H are so sexy together!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> I don't know if this counts as action as they're pretty still  but I'm rebuilding my office and decided to put a few H things in it
> View attachment 3247913
> View attachment 3247914
> 
> Another small installation
> View attachment 3247915



Fabulous showcase! Looks like the H store


----------



## ari

JE2824 said:


> So fabulous and chic, Ari!! Love your shots!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, love!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kat!!! Love all of your posts!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you, my partner in crime!! You are the best!!
> 
> 
> Love this, chincac! Love your chic casual vibe with your baby B!!
> 
> 
> One of my fav bags you own!!! Stunning!! We are swear and shoe twins! LOVE YOU!!


Thank You *JE*



Bobmops said:


> Good  morning )))
> It's very evening picture, mysterious and sexy &#128525;&#128526;&#128525;just reminded, I have same bracelet somewhere &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


 Thank you *Bobmops*


periogirl28 said:


> Veiled beauty! What a cool photo Ari!


Dear periogirl, Thank you! 


JE2824 said:


> Absolutely love this, PH!!! Fab combo!!! I want to hang out with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Ari,  you are stunning! Always so effortless and chic! Hermes was made for lovelies like you!!


 


JE2824 said:


> Good morning! I like where this is going...Fur, lace, and a H clic clac up your sleeve! Great shot!


You are so kind JE! thank you! 


ThingumyPoppy said:


> I don't know if this counts as action as they're pretty still  but I'm rebuilding my office and decided to put a few H things in it
> 
> View attachment 3247913
> View attachment 3247914
> 
> 
> Another small installation
> 
> View attachment 3247915


this is so pretty, can I come ?


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Mysteriously beautiful ari.


thank you *Kat*!


atomic110 said:


> Looking mysterious and beautiful for morning !&#128521;&#128521;


*Atomic* Thank you! 


PrestigeH said:


> This is sexy.


thank you* PrestigeH*


Moirai said:


> Lace, fur, and H are so sexy together!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous showcase! Looks like the H store


thank you *Moirai*

you guys are the Sweetest


----------



## Freckles1

Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H


----------



## ari

bspcc87 said:


> Hermes Kelly belt in rghw


wow it looks so good on you and I love the combo with this skirt and top


Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3247510
> 
> 
> H in action today


*Kyokei* lovely Kelly! 



tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.


thank You for sharing!!!! gorgeous pairing! 


Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801


Kat, sunning! love the colors!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> This is for you Kat. Recent outfit with BBK at friend's anniversary luncheon.


You look so dashing Moirai! love the Kelly! please do post more! 


Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3248036
> 
> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H



Love this picture! now I need to order a cappuccino


----------



## PrestigeH

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3248036
> 
> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H




I feel sophisticated just looking at this image. Thank you. It is beautiful and classy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.



You are one stylish lady my dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Love the way you dress and that RC is divine[emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Haha guys, this is My favorite time again!
> I love the window display, feel like bringing the 'painting' home [emoji7]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/1d/f1/9c1df1eb62ab92700606497066c0002a.jpg
> And this year red packet design is so cute! Golden mockey [emoji38][emoji38]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/93/1b/c7/931bc714488ed9b20f890c4a12ab2c8d.jpg
> Pardon me for posting the same pictures here again, I just can't help  it [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Oooooh where are you off too my friend or is your luggage filled with more H stuff from the store [emoji33][emoji33]... Eyeing the package and the luggage now[emoji3][emoji3]... Such a beautiful picture and I love the red packet design! Super cute [emoji173]&#65039; thank you for posting!



Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Roulis Glycine, Kelly belt, KD. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247801



STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] oh Kat those boots look so sexy!! Your entire outfit for that matter is 'STOP TRAFFIC' I think quite a few cars are going to end up in accidents today!! So happy and honored to be your twin on the KD! You enable my friend [emoji8][emoji8]. Ms Roulis looks amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what a color!!



Moirai said:


> This is for you Kat. Recent outfit with BBK at friend's anniversary luncheon.



Wow!! You just made my day with your amazing gorgeous picture my dear Moirai! The dress is STUNNING! You are one of those people that has such an effortless graceful look always!! Please post more [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; can't get enough of your fabulous picture [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> Good morning



Oooh that black lace!!! What a fabulous shot! Love it ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ThingumyPoppy said:


> I don't know if this counts as action as they're pretty still  but I'm rebuilding my office and decided to put a few H things in it
> 
> View attachment 3247913
> View attachment 3247914
> 
> 
> Another small installation
> 
> View attachment 3247915




What a fabulous way to display your H goodies! I LOVE the idea ThingumyPoppy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And that picotin is so gorgeous! I could stare at your cabinets all day long!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3248036
> 
> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H




Omg!!! I need both the latte AND the mug right now [emoji3][emoji3]..in office trying to work and this will keep me alive for sure [emoji6]


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> You are one stylish lady my dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Love the way you dress and that RC is divine[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh where are you off too my friend or is your luggage filled with more H stuff from the store [emoji33][emoji33]... Eyeing the package and the luggage now[emoji3][emoji3]... Such a beautiful picture and I love the red packet design! Super cute [emoji173]&#65039; thank you for posting!
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] oh Kat those boots look so sexy!! Your entire outfit for that matter is 'STOP TRAFFIC' I think quite a few cars are going to end up in accidents today!! So happy and honored to be your twin on the KD! You enable my friend [emoji8][emoji8]. Ms Roulis looks amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what a color!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! You just made my day with your amazing gorgeous picture my dear Moirai! The dress is STUNNING! You are one of those people that has such an effortless graceful look always!! Please post more [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; can't get enough of your fabulous picture [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh that black lace!!! What a fabulous shot! Love it ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous way to display your H goodies! I LOVE the idea ThingumyPoppy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And that picotin is so gorgeous! I could stare at your cabinets all day long!!



thank you* Eternal*!


----------



## periogirl28

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3248036
> 
> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H



Fantastic, love the latte AND the mug! Thanks for reminding me that it's coffee time!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I don't know if this counts as action as they're pretty still  but I'm rebuilding my office and decided to put a few H things in it
> 
> View attachment 3247913
> View attachment 3247914
> 
> 
> Another small installation
> 
> View attachment 3247915




This is fabulous, you can gradually add more and enjoy your collection whilst working. Bon idée!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248067




Beautiful colour. I am starting to look for Tosca. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful colour. I am starting to look for Tosca. [emoji3]



Dear Prestige! Come and be my twin/ cousin, I have 4 bags in Tosca!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> You and C are always beautiful! You give style and grace to every shawl.
> 
> .



And you my darling friend are always so gracious and kind[emoji8][emoji8] thank you 



Moirai said:


> LOL! You guys are hilarious!!!



[emoji3][emoji3] we have to have our daily dose of laughter and I love that this thread and all of you friends help me achieve my goal [emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> Really?[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> You both luck start my day with laughter[emoji1][emoji1]



[emoji8][emoji8] I love hanging out with you all!



Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. I can hardly see PH stand a chance to resist our force! [emoji16][emoji123]&#127995;[emoji113]&#127995;



Lol! No he doesn't stand a chance[emoji23][emoji23] that's why he is desperately trying to win our team members to his side...but in vain [emoji12][emoji12]



Nahreen said:


> You look great. Love your bracelet.



Thank you so much Nahreen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> Yes you need a K



Thank you my enabling friend [emoji23][emoji23]



periogirl28 said:


> Sorry, late to the party, another stunning, well put together outfit dear Eternal!



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8] 



JE2824 said:


> Beyond Fabulous, my friend!! The Hermes action is of course stunning, but that KD is everything! Aww!!! This makes me swoon!



Awwww! My sweet friend you made my day with your sweet comments [emoji8][emoji8]



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you so much ThingumyPoppy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



JE2824 said:


> Love the constance! Was actually the first H I fell in love with. I love your KD too!!! I think you need another..lol!!



Thank you my friend!  after all this enabling I have to get another one right [emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Prestige! Come and be my twin/ cousin, I have 4 bags in Tosca!




Wow tell me honestly can u fit all ur bags in one picture?? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] ok I know the answer. I WANT TO BE YOUR FRIEND. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248067




Omg!!! You are stunning my friend!!! Now I need a Victoria too [emoji30][emoji30].. Or I could just babysit yours [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji3]... I love how you pull your look together so elegantly and beautifully!!! Love this color on you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wow tell me honestly can u fit all ur bags in one picture?? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] ok I know the answer. I WANT TO BE YOUR FRIEND. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]




Omg! STOP.. Going to teach a class... My dear periogirl please just ignore our friend while I am gone... Or better still just ignore his requests always [emoji3][emoji51][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! STOP.. Going to teach a class... My dear periogirl please just ignore our friend while I am gone... Or better still just ignore his requests always [emoji3][emoji51][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]




Lol [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Lol [emoji13][emoji13]




Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] BEHAVE while I am gone!!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Wow tell me honestly can u fit all ur bags in one picture?? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] ok I know the answer. I WANT TO BE YOUR FRIEND. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]



But you are my friend, along with eternal, atomic, loves, everyone here etc etc


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] BEHAVE while I am gone!!




Uhuh....NO WAY [emoji12]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! You are stunning my friend!!! Now I need a Victoria too [emoji30][emoji30].. Or I could just babysit yours [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji3]... I love how you pull your look together so elegantly and beautifully!!! Love this color on you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks my dear, so you will need some Tosca also. We chat after you teach your class.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> But you are my friend, along with eternal, atomic, loves, everyone here etc etc




Yes u r too. Sweet. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248067



beautiful* periogirl* toska is so gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Nahreen

JE2824 said:


> Loving the whole look! That pop of orange on this beautiful B is everything!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, PH, FABULOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful! Love your shawl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You both are two cute!! Love the loafers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the constance! Was actually the first H I fell in love with. I love your KD too!!! I think you need another..lol!!




Thank you.


----------



## thyme

Freckles1 said:


> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H




fabulous action shot! the froth looks perfect 



periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]


 
poor Victoria...but bet Victoria is very happy today though! looking good


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> beautiful* periogirl* toska is so gorgeous!




Thank you. I heard it wasn't a popular colour when it was released, but it seems to suit me. [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

Moirai said:


> Thank you, Nahreen! Shopping in Dubai sounds like heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kyokei! Love your K too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, tonkamama! You are very sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, PH! You are always too kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, JE! Honored to be twins with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kat! You are so nice. And great memory too. Honored to be on tpf with you and other wonderful members.




It was great shopping. I saw so many exotic items in the H store. Both riding and ankle boots in croc, many croc belts and a fuchsia pink ostrich belt.


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> fabulous action shot! the froth looks perfect
> 
> 
> 
> poor Victoria...but bet Victoria is very happy today though! looking good




Thank you dear Chincac, your collection is beautifully curated, always love what you select. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear Chincac, your collection is beautifully curated, always love what you select. &#65039;


 


thank you *periogirl28*...likewise


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3248036
> 
> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H



Dear Freckles,

I'm sure you are the very picture of sophistication as evidenced by your lovely cup and beautifully prepared latte.  We might all aspire to this level of chic in all things we do...including those in the kitchen!

Tres charmante!   (Your picture does point to the need for me to purchase some new cups...mine have chips in them....not chic!)


----------



## Kat.Lee

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3248036
> 
> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H




How exhilarating! Love the cup!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Kat, sunning! love the colors!



Thank you ari. 



eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] oh Kat those boots look so sexy!! Your entire outfit for that matter is 'STOP TRAFFIC' I think quite a few cars are going to end up in accidents today!! So happy and honored to be your twin on the KD! You enable my friend [emoji8][emoji8]. Ms Roulis looks amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what a color!!



Thank you dearest eternal. You are the kindest of all. Don't you just love the KD, a colour that goes with just about everything easily! My honour to be your twin! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]



I love Tosca, with the matching jacket is perfect!


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> I love Tosca, with the matching jacket is perfect!



Thank you Love Couture!


----------



## atomic110

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3248036
> 
> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H


What a sophisticated way to enjoy a latter~ you really know how to enjoy life and make every moment count &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3248067


You look like a movie star!&#128525; You make me curious about Tosca and maybe I should give purple color a try &#128521;


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> You look like a movie star![emoji7] You make me curious about Tosca and maybe I should give purple color a try [emoji6]




Haha thanks! I hope you find your Tosca. Am sure you will rock it!


----------



## princess621

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3248036
> 
> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H



Love this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Your J is a wonderful travel companion. Love the red packets as well. I will give myself a few for keepsake! [emoji2] Wish you a wonderful trip and perhaps bring back some more goodies!!





Moirai said:


> Have a great trip! Show us your new H goodies if you get any.





eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh where are you off too my friend or is your luggage filled with more H stuff from the store [emoji33][emoji33]... Eyeing the package and the luggage now[emoji3][emoji3]... Such a beautiful picture and I love the red packet design! Super cute [emoji173]&#65039; thank you for posting!





frenchyfind said:


> I love those shoes!!![emoji4]


Thanks *Kat, Moirai, eternallove& frenchyfind*! 
This round I'm quite in control&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; Just grabbed 3 different format scarves which I've been looking for and I know I can wear them during this holiday &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; 
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/12/15/19/121519b0804dc0bd175e279bebdea421.jpg


----------



## Ms Bunny

periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248067




This thread moves so fast I can't keep up!  You look lovely periogirl28!  Perfect match. Tosca such a beautiful color!


----------



## periogirl28

Ms Bunny said:


> This thread moves so fast I can't keep up!  You look lovely periogirl28!  Perfect match. Tosca such a beautiful color!



Thank you, must promote more love for Tosca!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Uhuh....NO WAY [emoji12]



[emoji3][emoji3] you make me smile! Thank you for that my friend 



periogirl28 said:


> Thanks my dear, so you will need some Tosca also. We chat after you teach your class.



Oh yes!! Your enabling pictures are enabling me big time my beautiful friend [emoji7][emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you ari.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dearest eternal. You are the kindest of all. Don't you just love the KD, a colour that goes with just about everything easily! My honour to be your twin! [emoji8][emoji8]



Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8] you make my day always my friend  this KD is truly so versatile! I had wanted a beige clic H but there are none in that color but this KD more than just fills that role! Hooked now[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Thanks *Kat, Moirai, eternallove& frenchyfind*!
> This round I'm quite in control[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Just grabbed 3 different format scarves which I've been looking for and I know I can wear them during this holiday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/12/15/19/121519b0804dc0bd175e279bebdea421.jpg




Omg! Is that a Promenade CSGM that I spy?love the CW [emoji7][emoji7]... And I love the scarves too! My friend your scarf collection is honestly TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> You look so dashing Moirai! love the Kelly! please do post more!



Thank you, ari! Your posts are always inspiring.



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! You just made my day with your amazing gorgeous picture my dear Moirai! The dress is STUNNING! You are one of those people that has such an effortless graceful look always!! Please post more [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; can't get enough of your fabulous picture [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you for always being so kind and sweet!



atomic110 said:


> Thanks *Kat, Moirai, eternallove& frenchyfind*!
> This round I'm quite in control&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; Just grabbed 3 different format scarves which I've been looking for and I know I can wear them during this holiday &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/12/15/19/121519b0804dc0bd175e279bebdea421.jpg



Lovely scarves! Great start to your vacation!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3248067



Gorgeous color! You wear both beautifully!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3248036
> 
> Enjoying my latte and feeling very sophisticated!!! Thank you H



It looks even more delicious in this classy mug! Nice counter too.


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Thanks *Kat, Moirai, eternallove& frenchyfind*!
> This round I'm quite in control[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Just grabbed 3 different format scarves which I've been looking for and I know I can wear them during this holiday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/12/15/19/121519b0804dc0bd175e279bebdea421.jpg




Good start! &#21152;&#27833;&#65281;


----------



## Freckles1

ari said:


> You look so dashing Moirai! love the Kelly! please do post more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this picture! now I need to order a cappuccino







PrestigeH said:


> I feel sophisticated just looking at this image. Thank you. It is beautiful and classy.







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! I need both the latte AND the mug right now [emoji3][emoji3]..in office trying to work and this will keep me alive for sure [emoji6]







periogirl28 said:


> Fantastic, love the latte AND the mug! Thanks for reminding me that it's coffee time!







chincac said:


> fabulous action shot! the froth looks perfect
> 
> 
> 
> poor Victoria...but bet Victoria is very happy today though! looking good







OrangeAddiction said:


> Dear Freckles,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are the very picture of sophistication as evidenced by your lovely cup and beautifully prepared latte.  We might all aspire to this level of chic in all things we do...including those in the kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> Tres charmante!   (Your picture does point to the need for me to purchase some new cups...mine have chips in them....not chic!)







atomic110 said:


> What a sophisticated way to enjoy a latter~ you really know how to enjoy life and make every moment count [emoji4][emoji4]







princess621 said:


> Love this!







Moirai said:


> It looks even more delicious in this classy mug! Nice counter too.




Thank you all!!
It is as silly as silly can be, but when I use my H mugs I do feel classy!!!!! And the latte ALWAYS tastes better!! Thank you to Nespresso too of course!!!!


----------



## meridian

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!  We're bag twins&#128536;


----------



## meridian

ari said:


> Good morning



Oh my!  The lace & fur!  Divine!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thanks to all you gorgeous tpfers!!* 



Kyokei said:


> I love your K!
> 
> .





Bobmops said:


> Like classic colors of your outfit!
> Love the pop of red &#128148;&#128148;





periogirl28 said:


> RC is a standout, great outfit!





JE2824 said:


> Love your outfit with that beautiful red K, TM!!!
> 
> !





ari said:


> thank You for sharing!!!! gorgeous pairing!





eternallove4bag said:


> You are one stylish lady my dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Love the way you dress and that RC is divine[emoji7]
> !


----------



## tonkamama

meridian said:


> Gorgeous!  We're bag twins&#128536;



*Thank you dear!! *


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Thank you for your sweet comments and for sharing my joy! 




Moirai said:


> Fabulous showcase! Looks like the H store




Thank you!  That's (almost, maybe) what I tried to create, haha. You know you're addicted to H when you try to build a store at home 



ari said:


> this is so pretty, can I come ?




Thanks! Sure, you're very welcome  




eternallove4bag said:


> What a fabulous way to display your H goodies! I LOVE the idea ThingumyPoppy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And that picotin is so gorgeous! I could stare at your cabinets all day long!!




Thank you very much! There sure is something special about picos, I really do enjoy them.. 



periogirl28 said:


> This is fabulous, you can gradually add more and enjoy your collection whilst working. Bon idée!




Thank you! Yes, crossing my fingers  My future purchases hopefully have a place to rest here while I work


----------



## Seedlessplum

tonkamama said:


> Today's action.... Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful bag u have. I am so envious!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814



Oh it looks perfect on you!!


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814


 
Love the belt on you. I'm thinking of getting one for myself.


----------



## tonkamama

Seedlessplum said:


> Beautiful bag u have. I am so envious!





Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814




Seedlessplum ~ thank you and I loveeee your new Kelly belt!  I am thinking of getting one to wear with my dress.  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ari

Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone


----------



## Seedlessplum

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh it looks perfect on you!!



Thank you my dear 







Miss Al said:


> Love the belt on you. I'm thinking of getting one for myself.



U should if there is pretty colors. Its free size and can be worn on any parts of your waist.





tonkamama said:


> Seedlessplum ~ thank you and I loveeee your new Kelly belt!  I am thinking of getting one to wear with my dress.  &#10084;&#65039;



Yes! It will match very well with your beautiful kelly!


----------



## Seedlessplum

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone



I think this is a very sexy shot!


----------



## Miss Al

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone


 
You look stunning!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814



This is a fabulous belt, super versatile and it looks great on you! Cousins!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone



Great outfit, standout statement boots!


----------



## weibandy

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone



Wow, really?  You look amazing!!  Lovely.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone




U always look great. It is in you. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

[B said:
			
		

> Seedlessplum[/B];29725757]I think this is a very sexy shot!


thank you *Seedlessplum*


Miss Al said:


> You look stunning!!!


*Miss Al* thank you!


periogirl28 said:


> Great outfit, standout statement boots!


dear* periogirl*, thank you!


weibandy said:


> Wow, really?  You look amazing!!  Lovely.


*weibandy* thank you!


PrestigeH said:


> U always look great. It is in you. [emoji3]


sweet *PrestigeH* thank you!
you are all too kind you made my day, i was feeling down a bit in this cold morning


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. I heard it wasn't a popular colour when it was released, but it seems to suit me. [emoji1]


it does suit you perfectly and with this coat - a dream!


meridian said:


> Oh my!  The lace & fur!  Divine!


Thank you *meridian*


Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814



Love this belt and the color and the GHW - just fantastic. it looks great on you!


----------



## meridian

periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248067



Beautiful color.  Love it with your coat!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone



you look marvelous Ari!  Love the necklace pairing with Cartier watch!  Perfect, that b in the back ain't so bad either


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> it does suit you perfectly and with this coat - a dream!
> 
> Thank you *meridian*
> 
> 
> Love this belt and the color and the GHW - just fantastic. it looks great on you!



Thank you Ari, I do treasure you opinion! 



meridian said:


> Beautiful color.  Love it with your coat!



Thanks so much meridian!


----------



## Myrkur

Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3248977




Nice and cosy place. Thank you and happy Friday too. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3248977



You look fab and I love your home!


----------



## Fgl11

Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814




Gorgeous!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3248977




So chic!  What size is your Kelly?  It looks great on you. Happy Friday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Happy Friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## periogirl28

prestigeh said:


> happy friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3249009



wow!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> wow!




Thank you Periogirl. I take that as a compliment. Ha ha [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. I take that as a compliment. Ha ha [emoji16][emoji16]



The H and I am assuming BV is already fantastic but that's a very well taken photo! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995; Take the compliment please.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3249009



Stunning-the watch and the bracelet go so great together!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> The H and I am assuming BV is already fantastic but that's a very well taken photo! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995; Take the compliment please.




Thank you Periogirl once again. U r really kind. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3248977



Great look Myrkur, clean and streamlined! The Kelly is the perfect companion! Your home looks so cozy and the dog is so cute !


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Stunning-the watch and the bracelet go so great together!




Thank you Ari. Heard some in TPF saying KDT maybe discontinued to here is a pic about KDT and watch. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Dira919 said:


> you look marvelous Ari!  Love the necklace pairing with Cartier watch!  Perfect, that b in the back ain't so bad either



Thank you Dira!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. Heard some in TPF saying KDT maybe discontinued to here is a pic about KDT and watch. [emoji3]



Oh, really? Why would they discontinue it? This is strange!
I'm very sad - I think I lost my farandole bracelet ((


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ari. Heard some in TPF saying KDT maybe discontinued to here is a pic about KDT and watch. [emoji3]




How strange right? Ok then, KDTs in action!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> How strange right? Ok then, KDTs in action!
> 
> View attachment 3249010
> 
> View attachment 3249011



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Oh, really? Why would they discontinue it? This is strange!
> 
> I'm very sad - I think I lost my farandole bracelet ((




Oh sorry to hear that. Did u try finding from ur clothes and bags? Especially jackets.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> How strange right? Ok then, KDTs in action!
> 
> View attachment 3249010
> 
> View attachment 3249011




Yes strange. Wow ur collection from all your posts..... I am speechless. The Lizzie. [emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Oh, really? Why would they discontinue it? This is strange!
> I'm very sad - I think I lost my farandole bracelet ((



Oh no, did it just fall off today?


----------



## periogirl28

prestigeh said:


> yes strange. Wow ur collection from all your posts..... I am speechless. The lizzie. [emoji16]



&#128556;&#128517;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3249009




You just made it my happy Friday my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8] beautiful watch... And now it is going right on my list too [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> How strange right? Ok then, KDTs in action!
> 
> View attachment 3249010
> 
> View attachment 3249011




ENABLER[emoji30][emoji30] ... But seriously thank you for the beautiful KDT's and arm candies!!! I know what to get next [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... My friend I love your H collection and can never get tired of seeing them[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> You just made it my happy Friday my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8] beautiful watch... And now it is going right on my list too [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;




Hello Eternallove that's a men's watch. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> ENABLER[emoji30][emoji30] ... But seriously thank you for the beautiful KDT's and arm candies!!! I know what to get next [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... My friend I love your H collection and can never get tired of seeing them[emoji8][emoji8]




+1 how to get tired of her collection. IT IS HUGE!!!!! [emoji13][emoji14][emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hello Eternallove that's a men's watch. [emoji28][emoji28]



Hello my darling I only wear men's watch[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] currently wearing one too[emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> +1 how to get tired of her collection. IT IS HUGE!!!!! [emoji13][emoji14][emoji12][emoji16]




I know right and so so stunning!!! :sigh: I want to live in periogirl's closet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014




Are u an angel? Three posts of elegance. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Are u an angel? Three posts of elegance. [emoji3]




You are my angel[emoji8][emoji8] thank you my sweet friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fgl11

periogirl28 said:


> How strange right? Ok then, KDTs in action!
> 
> View attachment 3249010
> 
> View attachment 3249011




Love them!


----------



## ice75

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014



Very elegant attire for work!!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> ENABLER[emoji30][emoji30] ... But seriously thank you for the beautiful KDT's and arm candies!!! I know what to get next [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... My friend I love your H collection and can never get tired of seeing them[emoji8][emoji8]





eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014



Go, go, go. KDTS and H Men's watches &#128077;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;
Btw H needs to hire you for those scarf/ silk knot cards. Show us how many ways to wear a cashmere with panache!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> +1 how to get tired of her collection. IT IS HUGE!!!!! [emoji13][emoji14][emoji12][emoji16]





eternallove4bag said:


> Hello my darling I only wear men's watch[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] currently wearing one too[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right and so so stunning!!! :sigh: I want to live in periogirl's closet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



It's not huge. I just rotate slowly so you forget you've seen it all before.


----------



## periogirl28

Fgl11 said:


> Love them!




Thank you kindly!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Oh sorry to hear that. Did u try finding from ur clothes and bags? Especially jackets.





periogirl28 said:


> Oh no, did it just fall off today?


I haven't seen it since Sunday, I removed it and put it in the bag when I went for a massage and then I don&#8217;t remember. DH and I looked everywhere at home, but no trace &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..



eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014


 you look beautiful Eternal ! love your shawl with this outfit! Très joli!!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> I haven't seen it since Sunday, I removed it and put it in the bag when I went for a massage and then I dont remember. DH and I looked everywhere at home, but no trace ..
> 
> 
> you look beautiful Eternal ! love your shawl with this outfit! Très joli!!




Hope u find it soon.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3248977



So beautiful Myrkur! Love your K and your beautiful room[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone



You always kill it dear ari with your amazing style!!! You are one well dressed and well accessorized lady[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814




Wow!! That belt looks so chic on you!! The red really pops against your black dress! Great choice Seedlessplum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone




So chic ari!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014




Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous eternallove!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ice75 said:


> Very elegant attire for work!!



Thank you my dear! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Go, go, go. KDTS and H Men's watches [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;
> 
> Btw H needs to hire you for those scarf/ silk knot cards. Show us how many ways to wear a cashmere with panache!



Awwww! And now my day is completely made!! Thank you so much friend! I have just a few go to ways of wearing shawls.. Not an expert at all [emoji51][emoji51]



periogirl28 said:


> It's not huge. I just rotate slowly so you forget you've seen it all before.



No way my friend! It's huge! You are so gracious! I drool every time you post [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> I haven't seen it since Sunday, I removed it and put it in the bag when I went for a massage and then I dont remember. DH and I looked everywhere at home, but no trace ..
> 
> 
> you look beautiful Eternal ! love your shawl with this outfit! Très joli!!




Thank you so much dear ari for being so sweet always [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so sorry to hear you lost your bracelet. I really hope you find it


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous eternallove!!!




Thank you so much my dear Freckles1[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Myrkur

PrestigeH said:


> Nice and cosy place. Thank you and happy Friday too. [emoji3]




Thank you PrestigeH [emoji4][emoji8] 



periogirl28 said:


> You look fab and I love your home!




Thank you! [emoji8]  I've recently changed the living room, it looks much spacier right now 



Ms Bunny said:


> So chic!  What size is your Kelly?  It looks great on you. Happy Friday!




Thank you, my Kelly is a size 32, the perfect size for me! [emoji4] 



ari said:


> Great look Myrkur, clean and streamlined! The Kelly is the perfect companion! Your home looks so cozy and the dog is so cute !




Thank you ari! Somehow one of my dogs always manage to photobomb my photos lol! 



eternallove4bag said:


> So beautiful Myrkur! Love your K and your beautiful room  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you eternallove4bag [emoji8]


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014




It's amost weekend, so good excuse to catch up on posts at work, right?! [emoji28] Love your shawl in this cw


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myrkur

Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814




This looks perfect on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> It's amost weekend, so good excuse to catch up on posts at work, right?! [emoji28] Love your shawl in this cw




Hahaha! That's what I am telling myself [emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you so much Myrkur! Don't you just love TT shawls? I love your beautiful CW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> A bag I haven't carried in a while, my poor neglected Tosca Victoria. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248067




Wow this looks so good on you! I've tried on a Victoria before and I did not like the look on me lol.


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! That's what I am telling myself [emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you so much Myrkur! Don't you just love TT shawls? I love your beautiful CW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I know I want more! Lol. I just haven't figured out yet to buy a bag this year or focus more on scarves/shawls and smaller bags and slg  (love SS16 collection [emoji7][emoji28])


----------



## periogirl28

prestigeh said:


> hope u find it soon.



+1


----------



## Fgl11

periogirl28 said:


> +1




+2


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> Wow this looks so good on you! I've tried on a Victoria before and I did not like the look on me lol.



Actually this bag and the Double Sens 45 are both a bit too big for me. But for days when I need to carry more/ travel... Maybe you just haven't found the right colour yet?


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Hope u find it soon.





Freckles1 said:


> So chic ari!!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww! And now my day is completely made!! Thank you so much friend! I have just a few go to ways of wearing shawls.. Not an expert at all [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> No way my friend! It's huge! You are so gracious! I drool every time you post [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear ari for being so sweet always [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so sorry to hear you lost your bracelet. I really hope you find it





periogirl28 said:


> +1





Fgl11 said:


> +2



thank you dear friends!!!!!!


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Actually this bag and the Double Sens 45 are both a bit too big for me. But for days when I need to carry more/ travel... Maybe you just haven't found the right colour yet?




Maybe you are right, because I like how the color works on you. I tried it on in Etoupe, so maybe it was just a bit too dull...


----------



## H.C.LV.

Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3248977



I love your simple and "clean" look....so nice with your beautiful kelly!


----------



## Arial0915

So cute!!! Is it the size 26?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> I know I want more! Lol. I just haven't figured out yet to buy a bag this year or focus more on scarves/shawls and smaller bags and slg  (love SS16 collection [emoji7][emoji28])




I don't blame you! I always feel the same [emoji23][emoji23]...I am in the same boat as you! I love shawls so much that even if I go to buy other stuff at H I still come out with one [emoji51]... I love their SLG too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone



Looking super hot, Ari !&#128525;&#128525;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3249009



Perfection &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]



Love the TT shawl.  It is perfect with the Etain B.  And what is the top again (out of the shawl, Clic H, and B)?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014



Great elegant look dear friend &#128536;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Love the TT shawl.  It is perfect with the Etain B.  And what is the top again (out of the shawl, Clic H, and B)?



Hahaha! Thank you dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] once again it's Ellie Tahari. I just love his tops and am as insane about owning them in every color as I am with H shawls [emoji23][emoji23][emoji16]



Bobmops said:


> Great elegant look dear friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji7]




Thank you so much my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Myrkur

H.C.LV. said:


> I love your simple and "clean" look....so nice with your beautiful kelly!




Thank you H.C.L.V. !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Perfection [emoji120]&#127995;




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please?



great neutrals - shawl, bag, outfit! 



Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone



fabulous K! 



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.



great shot of your fab accessories!



Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.



perfect belt indeed...i have the same one with phw..



ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone



always stylish *ari*


----------



## ceci

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD the other day! Jumping boots turned out to be very comfy. Pretty Icy outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242675




This. Perfect! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## iamyumi

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014




This is perfection!


----------



## ceci

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with everything H... My new shawl, Kelly dog, purple clic H and B in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245115
> 
> 
> Love how my KD matches with my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245116
> 
> 
> ... Couldn't resist a picture of my KD alone [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245117
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me indulge [emoji6]




Love all colors go well together! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814


Lol.. look perfectly great on you * Seedlessplum *! Yes, I love Kelly belt too and I also wanted to get a belt in red but haven't decide either Kelly belt in red or regular32 belt in red..


ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone


Love your boots
*ari *! 


Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]
> &#128522; happy weekend ! Beautiful K and very effortless chic look
> *Myrkur*! Cozy place too~
> View attachment 3248977





PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3249009


Wow 
*PrestigeH * , I thought this is a new adv from H ! Beautifully capture the essence  of H and BV's craftsmanship&#128522;&#128522;


periogirl28 said:


> How strange right? Ok then, KDTs in action!
> 
> View attachment 3249010
> 
> View attachment 3249011


Agreed  with PH, 
* periogirl*  your collection is amazing ! Love your arm candies &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.. how I wish I can play it well like you. I have a small and thin wrist and most of time xs size bracelet still a bit loose for me &#128559;


eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014


Looking great for work my dear *eternallove *! Isn't fun  to play  with shawl / scarf? It's so versatile and change  your look instantly depends  on how you wear  it&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ceci

Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814




Oh.. red & gold [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169]


----------



## ceci

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone




So Stylish !


----------



## ceci

Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> great neutrals - shawl, bag, outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabulous K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great shot of your fab accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect belt indeed...i have the same one with phw..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always stylish *ari*




Thank you Chincac. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Lol.. look perfectly great on you * Seedlessplum *! Yes, I love Kelly belt too and I also wanted to get a belt in red but haven't decide either Kelly belt in red or regular32 belt in red..
> 
> Love your boots
> *ari *!
> 
> 
> Wow
> *PrestigeH * , I thought this is a new adv from H ! Beautifully capture the essence  of H and BV's craftsmanship[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Agreed  with PH,
> * periogirl*  your collection is amazing ! Love your arm candies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. how I wish I can play it well like you. I have a small and thin wrist and most of time xs size bracelet still a bit loose for me [emoji54]
> 
> Looking great for work my dear *eternallove *! Isn't fun  to play  with shawl / scarf? It's so versatile and change  your look instantly depends  on how you wear  it[emoji4][emoji4]




Thank you Atomic. Good morning to you. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519




Love this picture. The B and the charm are beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Fgl11

ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519




That's adorable!!


----------



## meridian

ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519



Love this. So creative the way you matched it with the 2 clochettes!


----------



## eternallove4bag

iamyumi said:


> This is perfection!



Thank you my dear iamyumi[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ceci said:


> Love all colors go well together! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you so much ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Lol.. look perfectly great on you * Seedlessplum *! Yes, I love Kelly belt too and I also wanted to get a belt in red but haven't decide either Kelly belt in red or regular32 belt in red..
> 
> Love your boots
> *ari *!
> 
> 
> Wow
> *PrestigeH * , I thought this is a new adv from H ! Beautifully capture the essence  of H and BV's craftsmanship[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Agreed  with PH,
> * periogirl*  your collection is amazing ! Love your arm candies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. how I wish I can play it well like you. I have a small and thin wrist and most of time xs size bracelet still a bit loose for me [emoji54]
> 
> Looking great for work my dear *eternallove *! Isn't fun  to play  with shawl / scarf? It's so versatile and change  your look instantly depends  on how you wear  it[emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8].. Shawls totally make my outfit. I choose the shawl and then my entire outfit and accessories are planned around my shawl [emoji23][emoji16]



ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519



Gorgeous stunning color ceci... It's cheering me up for sure[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Waiting for the blizzard to hit us midnight [emoji51][emoji51]...I need all the color!



PrestigeH said:


> Love this picture. The B and the charm are beautiful. [emoji3]




Good Morning my friend [emoji173]&#65039; are you eyeing her charm already[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ceci

PrestigeH said:


> Love this picture. The B and the charm are beautiful. [emoji3]






Fgl11 said:


> That's adorable!!






meridian said:


> Love this. So creative the way you matched it with the 2 clochettes!






eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous stunning color ceci... It's cheering me up for sure[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Waiting for the blizzard to hit us midnight [emoji51][emoji51]...I need all the color!




Thank you all [emoji4] 
Stay warm & safe over the weekend! [emoji259]


----------



## weibandy

ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519



This is fantastic!!


----------



## Moirai

Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> View attachment 3248814



Love the Kelly belt! Looks perfect on you!



ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone



Looking fabulous, ari! Especially love your boots!



Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]
> View attachment 3248977



Love the color of your Kelly! It completes your outfit.



PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3249009



Beautiful shot! Love your watch and KDT.



periogirl28 said:


> How strange right? Ok then, KDTs in action!
> View attachment 3249010
> 
> View attachment 3249011



Gorgeous arm candies!



eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014



TT is perfect in every way! Perfect match to your B! You look fabulous! Stay safe.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love the Kelly belt! Looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous, ari! Especially love your boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of your Kelly! It completes your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot! Love your watch and KDT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous arm candies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT is perfect in every way! Perfect match to your B! You look fabulous! Stay safe.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519



Beautiful B! Love the cute charm.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]



Good morning, PH. You're very welcome!


----------



## PrestigeH

Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3249009







PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641




I'm taking two vitamins today! Fabulous shots and always love your arm candies!! The watch is awesome.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Early in the morning at the hairdressers, playing with my phone



Always looking gorgeous ari. 



Myrkur said:


> Yesterdays outfit. Happy Friday everyone [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3248977



Love how fabulous you carry your K.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014




Hello gorgeous! You look stunning whichever way you wear it. Lovely to see your HG Etaine B. Be safe!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ceci said:


> This. Perfect! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you ceci. 



ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519



Beautiful. These colours sure can warm you up and cheer you up in a snowy day. Love the charm. Always love little felt fellow. You are very creative!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm taking two vitamins today! Fabulous shots and always love your arm candies!! The watch is awesome.




Thank you Kat. I have been taking vitamins from your fabulous shots too. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641



This is so very excellent!!  Love the colors amd styling!


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> This is so very excellent!!  Love the colors amd styling!




Thank you Weibandy. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641



Wow! Beautiful! Love everything here!


----------



## ms08c

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641


Beautiful! love the colors!


----------



## ms08c

ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519


 Beautiful B with the Beautiful Charm!


----------



## ms08c

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014


Looking fabulous


----------



## ms08c

Seedlessplum said:


> I have always had a hard time finding the right belt size. But this kelly belt is just too perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3248813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248814


It looks perfect on you!


----------



## Princess D

Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Love everything here!




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ms08c said:


> Beautiful! love the colors!




Thank you ms08c. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777




She is beautiful. Get her out more often. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Is that a Promenade CSGM that I spy?love the CW [emoji7][emoji7]... And I love the scarves too! My friend your scarf collection is honestly TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Yes *eternallove *, it's Promenade CSGM, can't resist the color way&#128518;


Moirai said:


> Lovely scarves! Great start to your vacation!





periogirl28 said:


> Good start! &#21152;&#27833;&#65281;


Thank  you *Moirai, periogirl*!
Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought&#128518;&#128521;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg


----------



## atomic110

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777


Wow,*Princess D * Kiwi color is so refreshing!


PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641


Good morning my friend *PrestigeH * &#128522;


ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519


Very beautiful brooch! Very  nice touch * ceci*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Yes *eternallove *, it's Promenade CSGM, can't resist the color way[emoji38]
> 
> 
> Thank  you *Moirai, periogirl*!
> Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought[emoji38][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg




Have an enjoyable trip. [emoji3] I love ur jypsiere.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Yes *eternallove *, it's Promenade CSGM, can't resist the color way&#128518;
> Thank  you *Moirai, periogirl*!
> Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought&#128518;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg



You look fabulous! Have a wonderful time, atomic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777




Very beautiful kiwi! Please take her out more. She's such a beauty.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought[emoji38][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg



You look fabulous. So cheerful. Enjoy your trip atomic.


----------



## Fgl11

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777




Such a stand out color!!


----------



## Fgl11

atomic110 said:


> Yes *eternallove *, it's Promenade CSGM, can't resist the color way[emoji38]
> 
> 
> Thank  you *Moirai, periogirl*!
> Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought[emoji38][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg




I love this look!!!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Looking super hot, Ari !&#128525;&#128525;&#128526;



Thank you, beautiful!


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> great neutrals - shawl, bag, outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> fabulous K!
> 
> 
> 
> great shot of your fab accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> perfect belt indeed...i have the same one with phw..
> 
> 
> 
> always stylish *ari*



chincac, thank you!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Lol.. look perfectly great on you * Seedlessplum *! Yes, I love Kelly belt too and I also wanted to get a belt in red but haven't decide either Kelly belt in red or regular32 belt in red..
> 
> Love your boots
> *ari *!
> 
> 
> Wow
> *PrestigeH * , I thought this is a new adv from H ! Beautifully capture the essence  of H and BV's craftsmanship&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Agreed  with PH,
> * periogirl*  your collection is amazing ! Love your arm candies &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.. how I wish I can play it well like you. I have a small and thin wrist and most of time xs size bracelet still a bit loose for me &#128559;
> 
> Looking great for work my dear *eternallove *! Isn't fun  to play  with shawl / scarf? It's so versatile and change  your look instantly depends  on how you wear  it&#128522;&#128522;



Thank you Atomic!


----------



## ari

ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519



Thank you Ceci for the compliment! Your bag is looking fabulous with the flower! Love it!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641



Another gorgeous ad for H, it is high time H to hire you!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Always looking gorgeous ari.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how fabulous you carry your K.



Thank you, gorgeous!


----------



## ari

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777



She is stunning!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Another gorgeous ad for H, it is high time H to hire you!




Ha ha thank you Ari for your kind compliment. Me just amateur. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874




U look beautiful. U made me want to hunt down the KD in croc. Stunning. [emoji12][emoji76]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> U look beautiful. U made me want to hunt down the KD in croc. Stunning. [emoji12][emoji76]




Thank you so much dear PH. Please do and look forward to your reveal.  You always hunt down awesome pieces!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

ceci said:


> Oh.. red & gold [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169]



Thank you ceci! I love anything in ghw.
Red and gold is really a fantastic combination.



Moirai said:


> Love the Kelly belt! Looks perfect on you!




Thank you Moirai




ms08c said:


> It looks perfect on you!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519



Omg, this is gorgeous! I am so jealous of your birkin!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641



Good morning to u too! As usual, fantastic look!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777



This is absolutely sweet color. So cute!






atomic110 said:


> Yes *eternallove *, it's Promenade CSGM, can't resist the color way&#128518;
> 
> 
> Thank  you *Moirai, periogirl*!
> Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought&#128518;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg



This is a lovely and chic shot! U go, girl!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874



I absolutely love your uv c! Its really tdf!!


----------



## Miss Al

With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641



Love your pics ,Prestige H !


----------



## Bobmops

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.



I like the match ,actually &#128525;&#128526;&#128580;! Looks very nice &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874



Perfection as always,dear Kat ! Don't remember that KD of yours ... 
Do you own any extreme bracelets ?? Just wonder how they look in a hand ....


----------



## Miss Al

Bobmops said:


> I like the match ,actually &#128525;&#128526;&#128580;! Looks very nice &#128525;&#128536;



Thanks dear. I am my H store now and getting  twillies tied to my bag. Hehe.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.



I think its a good match!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Good morning to u too! As usual, fantastic look!




Good morning Seedlessplum. Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.




I think you look great. The B, Cdc and the sandals. Everything looks great on u. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Love your pics ,Prestige H !




Thank you Bobmops. I get the inspirations from all your winter pics. I really love them. So cool.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink
> 
> View attachment 3249893




It is a beautiful match. U look beautiful with these H jewelry. Pink suits u really well too.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> It is a beautiful match. U look beautiful with these H jewelry. Pink suits u really well too.



Thank you very much, dear PrestigeH


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink
> 
> View attachment 3249893



Pretty in pink


----------



## Seedlessplum

Bobmops said:


> Pretty in pink



Thank you, Bobmops


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Lol.. look perfectly great on you * Seedlessplum *! Yes, I love Kelly belt too and I also wanted to get a belt in red but haven't decide either Kelly belt in red or regular32 belt in red..
> 
> Love your boots
> *ari *!
> 
> 
> Wow
> *PrestigeH * , I thought this is a new adv from H ! Beautifully capture the essence  of H and BV's craftsmanship&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Agreed  with PH,
> * periogirl*  your collection is amazing ! Love your arm candies &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.. how I wish I can play it well like you. I have a small and thin wrist and most of time xs size bracelet still a bit loose for me &#128559;
> 
> Looking great for work my dear *eternallove *! Isn't fun  to play  with shawl / scarf? It's so versatile and change  your look instantly depends  on how you wear  it&#128522;&#128522;



Actually it's the same for me. My XS bracelets spin round but still, I wear them!


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.



I think it looks great, adds some colour to the neutrals!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink
> 
> View attachment 3249893



Love it all, from a fellow pink lover! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## periogirl28

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777



Wah stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Love the Kelly belt! Looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous, ari! Especially love your boots!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of your Kelly! It completes your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot! Love your watch and KDT.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous arm candies!
> 
> 
> 
> TT is perfect in every way! Perfect match to your B! You look fabulous! Stay safe.



Thank you! 



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641



Good morning, thank you for a lovely photo to start off my Saturday, with my Jasmine green tea!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, thank you for a lovely photo to start off my Saturday, with my Jasmine green tea!




Good morning Periogirl.[emoji478][emoji478][emoji274][emoji274]


----------



## sanmi

Seedlessplum said:


> Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink
> 
> View attachment 3249893



wow... Beautiful


----------



## Dluvch

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.



Love love love commando style!  What size is she?


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Friday to everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3249009



Oh prestige, this is perfection!  I love the watch and bracelet combination!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641



Ahhhhh, I can just stare at this all day, stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874



That C, that bracelet, that coat, that shawl, the BOOTS!  All perfect Kat!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

ceci said:


> Snow in [emoji300]&#65039; Indeed need some colors to cheer me up! Needle felted a flower charm/brooch today!
> 
> View attachment 3249519



RC with felt looks amazing!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Oh prestige, this is perfection!  I love the watch and bracelet combination!







Dira919 said:


> Ahhhhh, I can just stare at this all day, stunning!




Hello Beautiful. Thank you for the support. [emoji3]&#129299;


----------



## Moirai

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777



Beautiful happy color! Thanks for sharing, haven't seen this color in a while.


----------



## Moirai

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.



You look fabulous in all your H. Miel is a gorgeous color. Would love to see a closeup of it.


----------



## Moirai

Seedlessplum said:


> Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink
> View attachment 3249893



So pretty, pink looks great with your skin tone.


----------



## Fgl11

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha thank you Ari for your kind compliment. Me just amateur. [emoji16]




Beautiful!! Love the purple!!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874



You look gorgeous, Kat. Always elegant and chic. Is the fur sable? And I don't recall seeing the emerald diamond before. Beautiful!


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> I think its a good match!



Thank you.







PrestigeH said:


> I think you look great. The B, Cdc and the sandals. Everything looks great on u. [emoji3]




You are so sweet. Thanks PrestigeH.






periogirl28 said:


> I think it looks great, adds some colour to the neutrals!




Thanks dear.






Dira919 said:


> Love love love commando style!  What size is she?



Thanks Dira. She is size 30.







Moirai said:


> You look fabulous in all your H. Miel is a gorgeous color. Would love to see a closeup of it.



Thanks Moirai. Close up pics as requested...


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet. Thanks PrestigeH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dira. She is size 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Moirai. Close up pics as requested...




Now u got me excited again. [emoji3] Beautiful cdc. I hope to find one too.


----------



## Moirai

Miss Al said:


> Thank you.
> You are so sweet. Thanks PrestigeH.
> Thanks dear.
> Thanks Dira. She is size 30.
> 
> Thanks Moirai. Close up pics as requested...



You are super sweet! Thank you! It's beautiful, and I love it with ghw. IRL, it has more brown tone than red?


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Now u got me excited again. [emoji3] Beautiful cdc. I hope to find one too.



Yes, please find one so I have extra incentive to raid your stable


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Yes, please find one so I have extra incentive to raid your stable




[emoji12][emoji12] Ha ha where are the rest of ur team? Lol [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Now u got me excited again. [emoji3] Beautiful cdc. I hope to find one too.



It's beautiful. I'm not usually into brown tones but this one was a must have. SA offered it to me on my birthday. I hope you find one too. I got lucky again today coz I was offered  a rodeo charm mm in anemone. 






Moirai said:


> You are super sweet! Thank you! It's beautiful, and I love it with ghw. IRL, it has more brown tone than red?



It's brown no red. Maybe my picture is not clear.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji12][emoji12] Ha ha where are the rest of ur team? Lol [emoji13][emoji13]



Caught in the blizzard and powering up


----------



## Moirai

Miss Al said:


> It's beautiful. I'm not usually into brown tones but this one was a must have. SA offered it to me on my birthday. I hope you find one too. I got lucky again today coz I was offered  a rodeo charm mm in anemone.
> 
> It's brown no red. Maybe my picture is not clear.



Your pis are clear. I've seen other pics where miel seems to have some reddish tone.

Anemone is a beautiful color too. Make sure to keep your rodeo safe. PH is the master rodeo collector.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You are so sweet. Thanks PrestigeH.
> 
> Thanks dear.
> 
> Thanks Dira. She is size 30.
> 
> 
> Thanks Moirai. Close up pics as requested...



Its a very gorgeous-looking CDC. The GHW make this croc leather cdc such a luxurious piece. I hope to hunt down one in the boutique


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> It's beautiful. I'm not usually into brown tones but this one was a must have. SA offered it to me on my birthday. I hope you find one too. I got lucky again today coz I was offered  a rodeo charm mm in anemone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's brown no red. Maybe my picture is not clear.




Congrats on the rodeo. It's been sometime since I get a rodeo. Mm is a good size. And yes the cdc is a must have. Hope I will get lucky too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Caught in the blizzard and powering up




Not to worry. Maybe u can start the loot first.....all by Urself. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.







Miss Al said:


> Thanks Moirai. Close up pics as requested...



Beautiful B and CDC Miel. You pair them well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> I absolutely love your uv c! Its really tdf!!



Thank you Seedlessplum. 



Dira919 said:


> That C, that bracelet, that coat, that shawl, the BOOTS!  All perfect Kat!



Thank you so much Dira.


----------



## Miss Al

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful B and CDC Miel. You pair them well.



Thanks so much for the compliment  Kat, especially coming from you. I am a big fan of yours. You have an amazing collection and am one very stylish lady.


----------



## Miss Al

Here's  a pic of my Gris T with her twillies.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Perfection as always,dear Kat ! Don't remember that KD of yours ...
> 
> Do you own any extreme bracelets ?? Just wonder how they look in a hand ....




Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue. 
Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> Here's  a pic of my Gris T with her twillies.




Nice pic. Gris T is a nice colour. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Miss Al said:


> Thanks so much for the compliment  Kat, especially coming from you. I am a big fan of yours. You have an amazing collection and am one very stylish lady.



Thank you Miss Al. You are very kind and sweet. 



Miss Al said:


> Here's  a pic of my Gris T with her twillies.



Love GT and Oran sandals, and congrats with the perfectly matching twillies. I'm honoured to be you GT B cousin (mine is B35) and the same twillies. Great minds think alike! [emoji4][emoji2][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052




Wow my eyes just dropped. What a collection u have!!!!! KD is one of my fav bracelets. &#129299;[emoji1][emoji16]


----------



## Miss Al

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Miss Al. You are very kind and sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Love GT and Oran sandals, and congrats with the perfectly matching twillies. I'm honoured to be you GT B cousin (mine is B35) and the same twillies. Great minds think alike! [emoji4][emoji2][emoji8]



Kat, you make me blush.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052



You have a great KD collection.
Do u have the KD extreme too? I am contemplating one but felt it could be too big on my wrist


----------



## Miss Al

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052



What an awesome collection. Wow.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat. Always elegant and chic. Is the fur sable? And I don't recall seeing the emerald diamond before. Beautiful!




Thank you so much dear Moirai. You have sharp eyes. Emerald ring often rests at home. The fur is mink in blue iris though. [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052



Thank you dear for taking so much trouble! You definitely have great collection! I think I need extreme... And KD as well ))


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow my eyes just dropped. What a collection u have!!!!! KD is one of my fav bracelets. &#129299;[emoji1][emoji16]



Thank you dear. It is one of my favourites too. I'm sure we will see more from you! 



Miss Al said:


> Kat, you make me blush.



[emoji4]



Seedlessplum said:


> You have a great KD collection.
> Do u have the KD extreme too? I am contemplating one but felt it could be too big on my wrist



Thank you Seedlessplum. I tried one today and it looks a bit too wide on me but my SA can pull it off well. 



Miss Al said:


> What an awesome collection. Wow.



Thank you Miss Al.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear. It is one of my favourites too. I'm sure we will see more from you!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Seedlessplum. I tried one today and it looks a bit too wide on me but my SA can pull it off well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Miss Al.




Yes I find extreme kind of big too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear for taking so much trouble! You definitely have great collection! I think I need extreme... And KD as well ))



My pleasure Bobmops. I'm sure you can pull both designs off very well. You have beautiful hands!! Look forward to your reveal of your beautiful finds.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I find extreme kind of big too.



Agree. But I was so tempted today! [emoji16][emoji2]


----------



## Ms Bunny

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874




Lovely Kat.Lee!!!  Your C is so beautiful


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink
> 
> View attachment 3249893




So lovely. They look so sweet on you. You have beautiful skin Seedlessplum!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms Bunny said:


> Lovely Kat.Lee!!!  Your C is so beautiful




Thank you Ms Bunny.


----------



## Ms Bunny

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.




I like the color of the cdc you picked, looks good. Love your GT too, you look great Miss Al!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Agree. But I was so tempted today! [emoji16][emoji2]




Lol I was tempted today too. Did we try the extreme at the same time today??? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> So lovely. They look so sweet on you. You have beautiful skin Seedlessplum!



Thank you, Kat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Lol I was tempted today too. Did we try the extreme at the same time today??? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



Ahhhh two great minds! Mine was at 6.30pm! You?


----------



## PrestigeH

Mine was at 5.30 pm. Did we have the time difference? [emoji12]


----------



## Miss Al

Ms Bunny said:


> I like the color of the cdc you picked, looks good. Love your GT too, you look great Miss Al!



Thank you Ms Bunny. You are too kind.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052





Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear Moirai. You have sharp eyes. Emerald ring often rests at home. The fur is mink in blue iris though. [emoji8]



Wow, amazing collection! What size do you wear?

My eyes are obviously not sharp enough to recognize the mink. I had to go back to look at the pic. Blue iris mink is my favorite choice for a fur. Unfortunately I would feel out of place wearing fur in my area since fur is not commonly worn. I love it on you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Miss Al said:


> Here's  a pic of my Gris T with her twillies.



Very pretty!


----------



## Miss Al

Moirai said:


> Very pretty!



Thank you Moirai. When I saw the twillies in the drawer I  jumped and told my SA, that one is perfect for my bag. She acknowledged and said yes, it is. It was the last pair in the store and I was so lucky. After I bought the twillies, I heard a few others asking for the twilly. Lucky lucky me.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Wow, amazing collection! What size do you wear?
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are obviously not sharp enough to recognize the mink. I had to go back to look at the pic. Blue iris mink is my favorite choice for a fur. Unfortunately I would feel out of place wearing fur in my area since fur is not commonly worn. I love it on you.




Thank you so much dear Moirai. KD only comes in one size, so is Kelly extreme. I totally understand your concern about fur wearing. I admire you for being sensible in your surroundings. I remember some years ago when my late mum wanted to pass on her furs to me, I said I don't think I'll need fur. Now I kind of regret it. [emoji16][emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Mine was at 5.30 pm. Did we have the time difference? [emoji12]




No time difference my dear friend. So you tried it on an hour before me! Perhaps you sent your mind wave to my way!!


----------



## ceci

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641




Good morning....after 13 hours! Wow this thread went speedy quick!!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear Moirai. KD only comes in one size, so is Kelly extreme. I totally understand your concern about fur wearing. I admire you for being sensible in your surroundings. I remember some years ago when my late mum wanted to pass on her furs to me, I said I don't think I'll need fur. Now I kind of regret it. [emoji16][emoji1]


----------



## ceci

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777




Add some charms & off she goes! It's a pop color that can cheer up everyone!


----------



## ceci

atomic110 said:


> Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought[emoji38][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg




I haven't tried maxi-twilly nor twilly on Berline yet! So stylish!


----------



## ceci

Moirai said:


> Beautiful B! Love the cute charm.






weibandy said:


> This is fantastic!!






Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you ceci.
> Beautiful. These colours sure can warm you up and cheer you up in a snowy day. Love the charm. Always love little felt fellow. You are very creative!






ms08c said:


> Beautiful B with the Beautiful Charm!






atomic110 said:


> Very beautiful brooch! Very  nice touch * ceci*






ari said:


> Thank you Ceci for the compliment! Your bag is looking fabulous with the flower! Love it!






Seedlessplum said:


> Omg, this is gorgeous! I am so jealous of your birkin!






Dira919 said:


> RC with felt looks amazing!




Thank you everyone! Always love to creative unique one-of-a-kind [emoji4] That's why I love H so much as it's so much fun to dress up our bags & our outfits with some mix & matches! 

My Rose Jaipur B is 20 months old already & love it still stands up like new even with Clemence! I don't know if my little trick help - insert a thin plastic cardboard.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ceci said:


> Thank you everyone! Always love to creative unique one-of-a-kind [emoji4] That's why I love H so much as it's so much fun to dress up our bags & our outfits with some mix & matches!
> 
> My Rose Jaipur B is 20 months old already & love it still stands up like new even with Clemence! I don't know if my little trick help - insert a thin plastic cardboard.




Thanks for the helpful tip!


----------



## ceci

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.







Miss Al said:


> Here's  a pic of my Gris T with her twillies.




Miss Al, the colors brown & gray go well together! I like it! Nice pick on the twillies!


----------



## ceci

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874







Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052







Kat.Lee said:


> Thanks for the helpful tip!




You're welcome [emoji3] The Plastic mat is light weight & hard enough to keep the sidewall of the B's front & back panels standing straight & also keep the interior clean too!

You look gorgeous as always! That Constance just simply a piece of art! Wishing for a special Purple Bag for awhile. 

Thank you for the comparison photos of KD & Extreme! You have a great collection! Though it's hard to find/get to try on small size with color & hardware that I like over here...Already sent my lovely SA a PO list though! [emoji16]


----------



## Miss Al

ceci said:


> Miss Al, the colors brown & gray go well together! I like it! Nice pick on the twillies!



Thank you Ceci.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ceci said:


> You're welcome [emoji3] The Plastic mat is light weight & hard enough to keep the sidewall of the B's front & back panels standing straight & also keep the interior clean too!
> 
> You look gorgeous as always! That Constance just simply a piece of art! Wishing for a special Purple Bag for awhile.
> 
> Thank you for the comparison photos of KD & Extreme! You have a great collection! Though it's hard to find/get to try on small size with color & hardware that I like over here...Already sent my lovely SA a PO list though! [emoji16]




Thank you Ceci. I hope you get what you like soon.


----------



## periogirl28

Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052



Oh your KD collection is stunning!!  Just....fabulous!  I am hoping to buy a KD soon.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309



You look so pretty, *periogirl* ~ love how you have coordinated your outfit.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You look so pretty, *periogirl* ~ love how you have coordinated your outfit.




Dear Vigee thank you so much dearest! Btw I'm so sad I missed your namesake's exhibition at the Grand Palais in Paris. Had to postpone my visit to later this year. Stay warm!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Vigee thank you so much dearest! Btw I'm so sad I missed your namesake's exhibition at the Grand Palais in Paris. Had to postpone my visit to later this year. Stay warm!



Thanks! We are snowed in completely with the storm ending this evening hopefully. 

Am planning on seeing the VLB exhibit at the Met in NYC, can't wait! 

Loved seeing your pic, effortlessly elegant.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks! We are snowed in completely with the storm ending this evening hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Am planning on seeing the VLB exhibit at the Met in NYC, can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Loved seeing your pic, effortlessly elegant.




Oh I might try NY then! Thanks[emoji8]


----------



## princess621

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.



You look great!


----------



## Fgl11

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052




Gorgeous! Do you think it's best to get size that's a little loose or on tight side?


----------



## Fgl11

periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309




Great look!


----------



## periogirl28

Fgl11 said:


> Great look!




Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Love the Kelly belt! Looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous, ari! Especially love your boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of your Kelly! It completes your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot! Love your watch and KDT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous arm candies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT is perfect in every way! Perfect match to your B! You look fabulous! Stay safe.



Thanks a ton my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I think everything on the east coast has come to a stand still today... Hoping everyone one here on TPF is safe and warm[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3249641



Omg!!! Do I spy a black rodeo? Hey check my darling friend it's trying to say something ... ' I want to go to eternal...'... Be sure to make his wishes come true my dear [emoji12][emoji12]... 
Every time I see you  and Kat wear the KD I am so happy that I have a piece of that fabulosity [emoji7][emoji7]... Love your amazing black B and your arm candy[emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Hello gorgeous! You look stunning whichever way you wear it. Lovely to see your HG Etaine B. Be safe!



My beautiful friend thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8]... As the winds are howling outside and we are getting slammed with snow from every direction, just sitting back and enjoying all your beautiful pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ms08c said:


> Looking fabulous



Thank you my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Yes *eternallove *, it's Promenade CSGM, can't resist the color way[emoji38]
> 
> 
> Thank  you *Moirai, periogirl*!
> Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought[emoji38][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg



Promenade is such a gorgeous design my friend! We are sisters on this [emoji8][emoji8].. And look at you rocking that J[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My beautiful amazing friend! Have I told you your beautiful smile makes me want to smile all the time too 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874



You are DROP DEAD GORGEOUS my friend! That stunning C, your beautiful scarf, your beautiful new bracelet not to mention the KD... You are a 10 out of 10[emoji171][emoji7][emoji7][emoji171]... Gosh you would give the supermodels a run for their money!



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052



OMG!!!  my eyes literally fell out of their sockets ! What a FABULOUS collection my dear Kat!!! This picture is such an enabling and inspiring for a newbie like me who has just discovered her love for Kelly dogs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] THANK YOU for posting this picture :sigh: I know exactly what I will dream of tonight!!!



periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309




Oh my gorgeous stunning friend that shawl looks AMAZING on you! So pretty in pink [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]... Love that clic H and the enamel! Wow! I keep coming back to look at your amazing picture[emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Princess D said:


> Not exactly in action (yet) but miss kiwi ready to go out after a few years' beauty sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249777



Gorgeous color! Puts me in a happy mood immediately [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.



You look beautiful! GT is such an amazing color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...Btw I actually think it's a beautiful match with your bracelet!



Seedlessplum said:


> Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink
> 
> View attachment 3249893



Stunning! This looks super pretty on you Seedlessplum [emoji176][emoji176]



Miss Al said:


> Here's  a pic of my Gris T with her twillies.




Perfect match for your beautiful GT Miss Al[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Thanks a ton my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I think everything on the east coast has come to a stand still today... Hoping everyone one here on TPF is safe and warm[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Do I spy a black rodeo? Hey check my darling friend it's trying to say something ... ' I want to go to eternal...'... Be sure to make his wishes come true my dear [emoji12][emoji12]...
> Every time I see you  and Kat wear the KD I am so happy that I have a piece of that fabulosity [emoji7][emoji7]... Love your amazing black B and your arm candy[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful friend thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8]... As the winds are howling outside and we are getting slammed with snow from every direction, just sitting back and enjoying all your beautiful pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Promenade is such a gorgeous design my friend! We are sisters on this [emoji8][emoji8].. And look at you rocking that J[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My beautiful amazing friend! Have I told you your beautiful smile makes me want to smile all the time too
> 
> 
> 
> You are DROP DEAD GORGEOUS my friend! That stunning C, your beautiful scarf, your beautiful new bracelet not to mention the KD... You are a 10 out of 10[emoji171][emoji7][emoji7][emoji171]... Gosh you would give the supermodels a run for their money!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!  my eyes literally fell out of their sockets ! What a FABULOUS collection my dear Kat!!! This picture is such an enabling and inspiring for a newbie like me who has just discovered her love for Kelly dogs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] THANK YOU for posting this picture :sigh: I know exactly what I will dream of tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gorgeous stunning friend that shawl looks AMAZING on you! So pretty in pink [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]... Love that clic H and the enamel! Wow! I keep coming back to look at your amazing picture[emoji176][emoji176]




Dear, stay warm and safe please!


----------



## megt10

As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Dear, stay warm and safe please!



Thank you my darling friend! I know the mods will probably not like it but a quick picture and peek of what's going on here..
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
... Was thinking of how to incorporate H here but no way am I taking my bag outside [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]



megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.




Oh Meg you make smile with your beautiful happy colors and look at misha looking so adorable! Hope all went well with the surgery  gorgeous Kelly and I love the CW of Balade [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend! I know the mods will probably not like it but a quick picture and peek of what's going on here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250519
> View attachment 3250521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Was thinking of how to incorporate H here but no way am I taking my bag outside [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg you make smile with your beautiful happy colors and look at misha looking so adorable! Hope all went well with the surgery  gorgeous Kelly and I love the CW of Balade [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Wow, that is some snow. I love snow when I can stay in and look at it with a fire going. Miss the seasons from my years in Boston. 

Thank you so much. Misha has recovered from the first surgery and has a second one this Wednesday. I will add an update when I get home with him and I am sure a bunch more H goodies since that's where I am headed to wait it out. 

Sorry guys I haven't been around much the past few weeks but life is busy but everyone is looking fabulous and certainly inspiring to me.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Wow, that is some snow. I love snow when I can stay in and look at it with a fire going. Miss the seasons from my years in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Misha has recovered from the first surgery and has a second one this Wednesday. I will add an update when I get home with him and I am sure a bunch more H goodies since that's where I am headed to wait it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys I haven't been around much the past few weeks but life is busy but everyone is looking fabulous and certainly inspiring to me.




You are so sweet! When I was living in Texas I wanted snow like this and now when I am on the east coast I am not liking it at all [emoji23][emoji23]... At least it's the weekend and everyone is safely inside [emoji6]
So happy to hear that Misha is doing okay and all the very best to him for his next surgery!
Can't wait to see what H goodies you get next! I just love your amazing choices and style meg [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; no therapy is better than retail therapy [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend! I know the mods will probably not like it but a quick picture and peek of what's going on here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250519
> View attachment 3250521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Was thinking of how to incorporate H here but no way am I taking my bag outside [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg you make smile with your beautiful happy colors and look at misha looking so adorable! Hope all went well with the surgery  gorgeous Kelly and I love the CW of Balade [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Do you have a H snow shovel to show us? That's a lot of snow indeed!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Do you have a H snow shovel to show us? That's a lot of snow indeed!




Hahaha! I wish right[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] dread to think what it will look like tomorrow morning because it's supposed to snow all through the evening and night till tomorrow... Maybe an H snow suit would be better? [emoji3][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend! I know the mods will probably not like it but a quick picture and peek of what's going on here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250519
> View attachment 3250521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Was thinking of how to incorporate H here but no way am I taking my bag outside [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg you make smile with your beautiful happy colors and look at misha looking so adorable! Hope all went well with the surgery  gorgeous Kelly and I love the CW of Balade [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





eternallove4bag said:


> You are so sweet! When I was living in Texas I wanted snow like this and now when I am on the east coast I am not liking it at all [emoji23][emoji23]... At least it's the weekend and everyone is safely inside [emoji6]
> So happy to hear that Misha is doing okay and all the very best to him for his next surgery!
> Can't wait to see what H goodies you get next! I just love your amazing choices and style meg [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; no therapy is better than retail therapy [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you. My SA is very good at keeping me occupied so that I don't think too much. I spent several hours there during the last surgery and walked away with more bags than I could comfortably carry.


----------



## Miss Al

princess621 said:


> You look great!



Thank you dear.






eternallove4bag said:


> You look beautiful! GT is such an amazing color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...Btw I actually think it's a beautiful match with your bracelet!
> 
> Perfect match for your beautiful GT Miss Al[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much. You are too kind.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> No time difference my dear friend. So you tried it on an hour before me! Perhaps you sent your mind wave to my way!!




Lol [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Good morning....after 13 hours! Wow this thread went speedy quick!!




Good morning or good evening Ceci. Same here too. Thread went lightning speed!! [emoji298]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;[emoji298]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309




Simple but beautiful. My telepathy skill tells me that there is a huge collection behind you. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.




Thanks for sharing. Happy to see Misha. Of course the RJ K is beautiful and looks really great on you. Enjoy ur outing.


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309



Wow I love this look!  Beautiful!


----------



## Dluvch

megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.



Ahhh perfect bag and puppy!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend! I know the mods will probably not like it but a quick picture and peek of what's going on here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250519
> View attachment 3250521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Was thinking of how to incorporate H here but no way am I taking my bag outside [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg you make smile with your beautiful happy colors and look at misha looking so adorable! Hope all went well with the surgery  gorgeous Kelly and I love the CW of Balade [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Did u see me camouflaging at the far left corner of the thick pile of snow??? Target locked and secured. [emoji82][emoji82][emoji82]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend! I know the mods will probably not like it but a quick picture and peek of what's going on here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250519
> View attachment 3250521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Was thinking of how to incorporate H here but no way am I taking my bag outside [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg you make smile with your beautiful happy colors and look at misha looking so adorable! Hope all went well with the surgery  gorgeous Kelly and I love the CW of Balade [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



No way should your H go out there, we are snowed in too!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052



How did I miss this!!! I'm in heaven!  Fantastic collection of KDs!


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Oh your KD collection is stunning!!  Just....fabulous!  I am hoping to buy a KD soon.




Thank you weibandy. Hope you get one soon and look forward to your reveal. 


Fgl11 said:


> Gorgeous! Do you think it's best to get size that's a little loose or on tight side?



Thank you Fgl. KD only comes in one size that you can adjust with three different width settings. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Thanks a ton my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I think everything on the east coast has come to a stand still today... Hoping everyone one here on TPF is safe and warm[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> You are DROP DEAD GORGEOUS my friend! That stunning C, your beautiful scarf, your beautiful new bracelet not to mention the KD... You are a 10 out of 10[emoji171][emoji7][emoji7][emoji171]... Gosh you would give the supermodels a run for their money!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!  my eyes literally fell out of their sockets ! What a FABULOUS collection my dear Kat!!! This picture is such an enabling and inspiring for a newbie like me who has just discovered her love for Kelly dogs [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] THANK YOU for posting this picture :sigh: I know exactly what I will dream of tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gorgeous stunning friend that shawl looks AMAZING on you! So pretty in pink [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]... Love that clic H and the enamel! Wow! I keep coming back to look at your amazing picture[emoji176][emoji176]



Thank you so much dear eternal. I'm sure your KD collection is going to grow and can't wait to see your coming addition. [emoji8]
Btw saw you post of the deep snow. Please stay safe and warm. Not too much snow fight with your kids. [emoji2]



Dira919 said:


> How did I miss this!!! I'm in heaven!  Fantastic collection of KDs!




Thank you Dira.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.




Such a beautiful K Meg. You carry it so well and the size suits you perfectly. Congrats. Glad to see Misha happy again.


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.


*megt10 *
your new k is so stunning ! And glad to see Misha again &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## atomic110

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.





Miss Al said:


> Thanks Moirai. Close up pics as requested...





Miss Al said:


> Here's  a pic of my Gris T with her twillies.


Lovely
GT! Very matching twilly * Miss AL*
! Your CDC is very stunning! I didn't recall I see this miel croc before ! Please show more your treasure&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309


Happy weekend * periogirl*! Looking great, always enjoy seeing shawl /scarf outfits, it's such an inspiring way to dress up  &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> This is a lovely and chic shot! U go, girl!





Seedlessplum said:


> Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink
> 
> View attachment 3249893


Thank you * Seedlessplum* ! You look great in pink! Happy color for happy lady~&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous. So cheerful. Enjoy your trip atomic.





Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874





Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052


&#128522;&#128522;Thanks * Kat*! I've realised you are not only gorgeous as a person, but your collection is also TDF!&#128525;&#128525; Look at all your exquisite accessories, bags, shoes, ... and gloves (how can I forget it)! OMG, so envy&#128521;&#128521;&#128521; please show us more often, I wanna learn more from  you&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Miss Al

atomic110 said:


> Lovely
> GT! Very matching twilly * Miss AL*
> ! Your CDC is very stunning! I didn't recall I see this miel croc before ! Please show more your treasure&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



Hahaha. My H treasures are posted all over tpf my dear.  Hope you are having a great time at the colder place.


----------



## atomic110

Fgl11 said:


> I love this look!!!



Thank you *Fgl11 *
&#128522;&#128522;


ceci said:


> I haven't tried maxi-twilly nor twilly on Berline yet! So stylish!


Give it a try, I bet you will love it *ceci *
&#128521;


PrestigeH said:


> Have an enjoyable trip. [emoji3] I love ur jypsiere.


So sweet * PrestigeH*
! I love your Bsss and Rodeosss too &#128518;&#128540;


Moirai said:


> You look fabulous! Have a wonderful time, atomic.


Thanks
*Moirai *
! 


eternallove4bag said:


> Promenade is such a gorgeous design my friend! We are sisters on this [emoji8][emoji8].. And look at you rocking that J[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My beautiful amazing friend! Have I told you your beautiful smile makes me want to smile all the time too


Oh my  friend* eternallove*
, you are really sweet ~ I'm more than  happy to be your sister , not just on the shawl, loI... &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Caught in the snow but we still having fun &#128521;&#128521;&#128521; 
The local said this weather is rare because the last snow is about 11 years ago&#128517;&#128517; lol, what a lucky timing!
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ff/46/72/ff467232246d3a3f64ddc88d13ccd200.jpg


----------



## hopingoneday

atomic110 said:


> Yes *eternallove *, it's Promenade CSGM, can't resist the color way[emoji38]
> 
> 
> Thank  you *Moirai, periogirl*!
> Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought[emoji38][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg




You look fantastic!!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Caught in the snow but we still having fun [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> The local said this weather is rare because the last snow is about 11 years ago[emoji28][emoji28] lol, what a lucky timing!
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ff/46/72/ff467232246d3a3f64ddc88d13ccd200.jpg




The reason it is snowing is because u r hot!!!! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Nice place.


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Caught in the snow but we still having fun &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> The local said this weather is rare because the last snow is about 11 years ago&#128517;&#128517; lol, what a lucky timing!
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ff/46/72/ff467232246d3a3f64ddc88d13ccd200.jpg



Oh my...u rock it so well. So stylish!


----------



## hopingoneday

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms. C UV, Le Prominade de Matin, KD croc in Graphite. Happy Saturday to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249873
> View attachment 3249874




Kat, you look so stunning as always; I'm in awe of your style. Would you mind sharing the designer(s) of your trousers and the gorgeous mink vest? I wish you could be my wardrobe consultant! I find myself coveting every single thing you have on


----------



## hopingoneday

periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309




PG, this is a lovely color on you!


----------



## hopingoneday

Miss Al said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet. Thanks PrestigeH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dira. She is size 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Moirai. Close up pics as requested...




Twins on the miel cdc... Bought it recently and haven't yet worn it. Love the rich color of it!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Miss Al

hopingoneday said:


> Twins on the miel cdc... Bought it recently and haven't yet worn it. Love the rich color of it!!!



Happy to be cdc twins with you.


----------



## Miss Al

Action shot of my royal stallion with Turquoise Lindy. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> Action shot of my royal stallion with Turquoise Lindy. Thanks for letting me share.



Fabulous shot. Perfect match of your charms and twilly!


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> Fabulous shot. Perfect match of your charms and twilly!



Thank you so much dear.


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> Action shot of my royal stallion with Turquoise Lindy. Thanks for letting me share.




I love ur colour matching. Very fun. Is that the pop scarf behind? Love it. [emoji3]


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> I love ur colour matching. Very fun. Is that the pop scarf behind? Love it. [emoji3]



You have sharp eyes PrestigeH. Yup it's the Pegase pop scarf.


----------



## atomic110

Miss Al said:


> Action shot of my royal stallion with Turquoise Lindy. Thanks for letting me share.


&#128522;&#128522;These color combo make me feel so happy! I love Pegase Pop and rodeo!


----------



## atomic110

hopingoneday said:


> You look fantastic!!


Thank you *hopingoneday *! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> The reason it is snowing is because u r hot!!!! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Nice place.


Lol.. so sweet talk *PrestigeH *! I should bring your sunshine with me, haha&#128521;&#128521;&#128521; when can I have them?


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Oh my...u rock it so well. So stylish!


You are so lovely * Seedlessplum*&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Lol.. so sweet talk *PrestigeH *! I should bring your sunshine with me, haha[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] when can I have them?




U r already our Sunshine!!!! [emoji12][emoji13][emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> U r already our Sunshine!!!! [emoji12][emoji13][emoji12][emoji13]


&#128518;&#128518;I can only shine if our sun *PrestigeH * fuels us with H goodies love &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.



Looking great ,Meg! Love the color of your boots &#128525;&#128526;great to see that Misha doing well &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;hope to hear update after second
Operation !


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend! I know the mods will probably not like it but a quick picture and peek of what's going on here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250519
> View attachment 3250521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Was thinking of how to incorporate H here but no way am I taking my bag outside [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg you make smile with your beautiful happy colors and look at misha looking so adorable! Hope all went well with the surgery  gorgeous Kelly and I love the CW of Balade [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Now it looks like we could be neighbors  , dear eternal ) 
I have almost same pic outside my window &#128526;I


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309


Love the delicate pink on you periogirl !)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww! And now my day is completely made!! Thank you so much friend! I have just a few go to ways of wearing shawls.. Not an expert at all [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> No way my friend! It's huge! You are so gracious! I drool every time you post [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear ari for being so sweet always [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so sorry to hear you lost your bracelet. I really hope you find it







PrestigeH said:


> Hope u find it soon.







ari said:


> I haven't seen it since Sunday, I removed it and put it in the bag when I went for a massage and then I dont remember. DH and I looked everywhere at home, but no trace ..
> 
> 
> you look beautiful Eternal ! love your shawl with this outfit! Très joli!!




I can't believe it! Miracle! I went yesterday to the grocery shop where I was last Sunday, and they asked me if I lost a bracelet - I said yes and they gave it back to me!!!! They kept it for a week waiting for me to go there! I'm so grateful and happy !!!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> I can't believe it! Miracle! I went yesterday to the grocery shop where I was last Sunday, and they asked me if I lost a bracelet - I said yes and they gave it back to me!!!! They kept it for a week waiting for me to go there! I'm so grateful and happy !!!




Wow that's nice of them. Happy for you. Yeahhhh!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Miss Al

atomic110 said:


> Caught in the snow but we still having fun &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> The local said this weather is rare because the last snow is about 11 years ago&#128517;&#128517; lol, what a lucky timing!
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ff/46/72/ff467232246d3a3f64ddc88d13ccd200.jpg



I can see that you are having a great time.


----------



## ari

Miss Al said:


> With my Gris T B commando style. Hoping to get some twillies for her and some bag charms I hope. Bad match... I should have used my black croc cdc instead of miel... oh i was rushing out that's why.




I actually love the combo!



Seedlessplum said:


> Here are some modest shots of my Cage D H earrings and pendant. From the pictures, u can tell that I love pink
> 
> View attachment 3249893



Love the earnings ! They look great on you!



Miss Al said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet. Thanks PrestigeH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dira. She is size 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Moirai. Close up pics as requested...







Miss Al said:


> Here's  a pic of my Gris T with her twillies.



Your Gris is fab! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. This graphite KD is by far the least worn of all but graphite is one of my most favourite colours though. Here's a pic of my KD family so you won't feel surprised next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250045
> 
> From Left: graphite, blue Izmir, black, Ficelli, dark blue.
> Here's a picture for you of Kelly extreme bracelet. My SA modelled it and one pic of the KD side by side comparison. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250052




Beautiful collection Kat! All of the bracelets are gorgeous!



periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309




Wow Periodgirl love the pink ! The shawl is amazing !


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Yes *eternallove *, it's Promenade CSGM, can't resist the color way[emoji38]
> 
> 
> Thank  you *Moirai, periogirl*!
> Keke...I'm already wearing the Maxi twilly that I just bought[emoji38][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/99/09/e4/9909e42e3c37643d2b025d14c206d452.jpg




I can't believe I miss this picture Atomic! Amazing outfit!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's nice of them. Happy for you. Yeahhhh!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Thank you I'm super happy!


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.




Love the Kelly Megt! Misha is so cute, but I'm so happy to see your smile again!


eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend! I know the mods will probably not like it but a quick picture and peek of what's going on here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250519
> View attachment 3250521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Was thinking of how to incorporate H here but no way am I taking my bag outside [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Meg you make smile with your beautiful happy colors and look at misha looking so adorable! Hope all went well with the surgery  gorgeous Kelly and I love the CW of Balade [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh, this look a bit depressing ! We have sunny weather, lots of snow but it is dry, so I'm determined to take out my orange Kelly out for lunch with my dear father.



atomic110 said:


> Caught in the snow but we still having fun [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> The local said this weather is rare because the last snow is about 11 years ago[emoji28][emoji28] lol, what a lucky timing!
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ff/46/72/ff467232246d3a3f64ddc88d13ccd200.jpg




Great picture! Love it!


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309




Love love this! Where is your (cashmere?) sweater from. It s the perfect shade of pink.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> 
> View attachment 3250957




Wow beautiful picture. Love the colour and the sunshine. Ur fingers are gorgeous too. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Wow beautiful picture. Love the colour and the sunshine. Ur fingers are gorgeous too. [emoji3]



Thank you PrestigeH. But my fingers are not manicured. U made me blushed when u said that


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you PrestigeH. But my fingers are not manicured. U made me blushed when u said that




They still look gorgeous. &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> 
> View attachment 3250957



I love BE. My fav blue.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> I love BE. My fav blue.



Thank you my dear Miss Al &#9786;&#128522;


----------



## mushashi415

megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.




You looking great Meg. Love yor outfit. Miss you !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309



Lovely colours!


----------



## Seedlessplum

megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.



Very very gorgeous. And Misha is so cute!


----------



## Seedlessplum

One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> How strange right? Ok then, KDTs in action!
> 
> View attachment 3249010
> 
> View attachment 3249011



Oh these are perfect!  Please say it's not true about discontinue, I was going to get one in palladium and black


----------



## Dluvch

Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3251039



Both look great! Awesome color!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> [emoji4][emoji4]Thanks * Kat*! I've realised you are not only gorgeous as a person, but your collection is also TDF![emoji7][emoji7] Look at all your exquisite accessories, bags, shoes, ... and gloves (how can I forget it)! OMG, so envy[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] please show us more often, I wanna learn more from  you[emoji38][emoji38]




Thank you so much dear atomic. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Caught in the snow but we still having fun [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> The local said this weather is rare because the last snow is about 11 years ago[emoji28][emoji28] lol, what a lucky timing!
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ff/46/72/ff467232246d3a3f64ddc88d13ccd200.jpg




What a beautiful scene, bag and YOU! Enjoy!!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running to work.. Sounds so wrong but will catch up on all posts from work?! [emoji51][emoji51]... Happy Friday my beautiful friends[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Blizzard headed our way but warm and cozy in my TT shawl... Instead of black and white felt like white and grey [emoji6]... Whichever way I wear this TT shawl I am still obsessed!!! Tried 3 different ways... Don't kill me for the overkill please? [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249012
> View attachment 3249013
> View attachment 3249014



Always elegant and stunning my friend!   I am going to get my first H scarf this week, I am always blown away by your pics so I am taking the plunge.


----------



## Kat.Lee

hopingoneday said:


> Kat, you look so stunning as always; I'm in awe of your style. Would you mind sharing the designer(s) of your trousers and the gorgeous mink vest? I wish you could be my wardrobe consultant! I find myself coveting every single thing you have on




Thank you so much hopingoneday. You are too kind. The trousers are from Longchamp and in suede. The mink vest is from Kruf Copenhagen. I'm literally just put on things that suit me and I like. Nothing special. Thank you so much for your kind compliment.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Miss Al said:


> Action shot of my royal stallion with Turquoise Lindy. Thanks for letting me share.




Love this shot. The bag, twilly, rodeo and shawl, all perfect!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I can't believe it! Miracle! I went yesterday to the grocery shop where I was last Sunday, and they asked me if I lost a bracelet - I said yes and they gave it back to me!!!! They kept it for a week waiting for me to go there! I'm so grateful and happy !!!




What a good news ari. Very happy that you got it back, more amazingly after a week! Phew!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Beautiful collection Kat! All of the bracelets are gorgeous!



Thank you dear ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> 
> View attachment 3250957




Perfect match. Really beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3251039




They are too lovely not to show us more. Please do!


----------



## Dluvch

I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.




Hang in there Dira. I can imagine the torture but it's worth waiting for. After the spa you will love her even more than ever! [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3251039




You rock it. [emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.




U r beautiful. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> 
> View attachment 3250957



Great looking pic! Love the color !


----------



## Miss Al

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this shot. The bag, twilly, rodeo and shawl, all perfect!!



Thanks so much Kat. You made my day.


----------



## MissOrange

Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.


Dira, beautiful goldie!


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> 
> View attachment 3250957





Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3251039


Great shots and beautiful BE lindy&CDC! No one will say no to them, show us more &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> I can't believe it! Miracle! I went yesterday to the grocery shop where I was last Sunday, and they asked me if I lost a bracelet - I said yes and they gave it back to me!!!! They kept it for a week waiting for me to go there! I'm so grateful and happy !!!





ari said:


> I can't believe I miss this picture Atomic! Amazing outfit!





ari said:


> Great picture! Love it!


Great news Ari! You got Good karma  and thank  you so much for your sweet compliments &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Miss Al said:


> I can see that you are having a great time.





Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful scene, bag and YOU! Enjoy!!


Thank  you my dear *Miss Al , Kat *&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.


There's a saying, separation makes the heart grow fonder &#128522; so no worries my friend.. everything will be alright and we are here by your side&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ari

Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> 
> View attachment 3250957



Beautiful picture! Love BE!


----------



## ari

I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> What a good news ari. Very happy that you got it back, more amazingly after a week! Phew!!



Thank you my beautiful friend!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))




Beautiful K. What colour is ur K? I love the neutrals and the refreshing orange.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Did u see me camouflaging at the far left corner of the thick pile of snow??? Target locked and secured. [emoji82][emoji82][emoji82]



Hahaha! Of course I did... Do you need help to be dug out of the snow today my friend [emoji3][emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... Looks like you spent the night there! Hehehe! 



Dira919 said:


> No way should your H go out there, we are snowed in too!



It was crazy wasn't it yesterday? Hope you guys are doing well too. Stay safe my dear [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you weibandy. Hope you get one soon and look forward to your reveal.
> 
> 
> Thank you Fgl. KD only comes in one size that you can adjust with three different width settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear eternal. I'm sure your KD collection is going to grow and can't wait to see your coming addition. [emoji8]
> Btw saw you post of the deep snow. Please stay safe and warm. Not too much snow fight with your kids. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dira.



You are an angel my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]... Today thankfully is a beautiful day! Although we are boroughed under 24 inches of snow [emoji23][emoji23]... Hoping this all gets cleared away so I can go to H tomorrow and pick up my KD[emoji173]&#65039; 



megt10 said:


> Thank you. My SA is very good at keeping me occupied so that I don't think too much. I spent several hours there during the last surgery and walked away with more bags than I could comfortably carry.



Lol! I saw the pictures of your last loot! I thoroughly enjoyed your purchases and am looking forward to the next round [emoji3] 



atomic110 said:


> Thank you *Fgl11 *
> [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Give it a try, I bet you will love it *ceci *
> [emoji6]
> 
> So sweet * PrestigeH*
> ! I love your Bsss and Rodeosss too [emoji38][emoji12]
> 
> Thanks
> *Moirai *
> !
> 
> Oh my  friend* eternallove*
> , you are really sweet ~ I'm more than  happy to be your sister , not just on the shawl, loI... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Hehehe!! So C or B? [emoji3][emoji3] 



atomic110 said:


> Caught in the snow but we still having fun [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> The local said this weather is rare because the last snow is about 11 years ago[emoji28][emoji28] lol, what a lucky timing!
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ff/46/72/ff467232246d3a3f64ddc88d13ccd200.jpg



You are such a fun person my friend that wherever you go you bring the sunshine [emoji8][emoji8]...gorgeous pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Now it looks like we could be neighbors  , dear eternal )
> 
> I have almost same pic outside my window [emoji41]I



Hahaha!! Would love to be your neighbor so we can share our love for shawls and enamels [emoji3][emoji3]...I am not a huge fan of driving in snow so just happy this happened during the weekend! Stay warm my dear! 



ari said:


> I can't believe it! Miracle! I went yesterday to the grocery shop where I was last Sunday, and they asked me if I lost a bracelet - I said yes and they gave it back to me!!!! They kept it for a week waiting for me to go there! I'm so grateful and happy !!!



YAY!! Ari I am so so so HAPPY for you! God bless the grocery store people for finding it and keeping it for you! What a relief 



ari said:


> Love the Kelly Megt! Misha is so cute, but I'm so happy to see your smile again!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this look a bit depressing ! We have sunny weather, lots of snow but it is dry, so I'm determined to take out my orange Kelly out for lunch with my dear father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture! Love it!



Yesterday with all the snow was really depressing! Today it's bright sunshine BUT 24 inches of snow[emoji51][emoji51]... Now we got to plough out way out [emoji6]



Dira919 said:


> Always elegant and stunning my friend!   I am going to get my first H scarf this week, I am always blown away by your pics so I am taking the plunge.



Thank you so much my dear sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Yay! I am so so happy that you will be getting your first H scarf. Be prepared to have a new addiction [emoji6][emoji23]... I love how they instantly transform an outfit[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; can't wait to see which one you choose!



Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.



My darling friend you look AMAZING!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;You chose well with Ms. Goldie! She is really stunning as are you my dear! Can't wait for her to be with you again 



ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))




Aaaah! The orange with the fur coat looks divine my dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Nothing like a pop of H color to uplift one' spirits [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> 
> View attachment 3250957



Love the beautiful matching Lindy and CDC! Gorgeous [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3251039



Pretty dress and Ms. Lindy looks stunning [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Miss Al said:


> Action shot of my royal stallion with Turquoise Lindy. Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful color and lovely with the rodeo Miss Al[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SugarMama

ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))



Holy moly!!  You look so fabulous Ari!


----------



## SugarMama

Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3251039





Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.



Just amazing!

This thread moves so fast and I can't keep up with commenting on all the fabulousness here.  You all look wonderful!  Too bad I don't see all of this fabulousness IRL - I guess that's the downfall of living in suburbia.  Lol!


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Thanks for sharing. Happy to see Misha. Of course the RJ K is beautiful and looks really great on you. Enjoy ur outing.


Thank you so much. You are always so kind. We did have a great time. 


Dira919 said:


> Ahhh perfect bag and puppy!


Thank you. He is a little scruffy but getting him groomed before his next surgery. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beautiful K Meg. You carry it so well and the size suits you perfectly. Congrats. Glad to see Misha happy again.


Thank you, Kat. I think I am going to like this size Kelly. That could open a whole new purchasing option  I am not a fan of the shoulder strap but found that my Balenciaga Velo strap works nicely with the bag and gives it a more casual feel. The strap is just a bit lighter than RJ but has ghw too. 


atomic110 said:


> *megt10 *
> your new k is so stunning ! And glad to see Misha again &#128516;&#128516;


Thank you so much.


Miss Al said:


> Action shot of my royal stallion with Turquoise Lindy. Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful bag. I love the lindy and it looks stunning in Turquoise.


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> Looking great ,Meg! Love the color of your boots &#128525;&#128526;great to see that Misha doing well &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;hope to hear update after second
> Operation !


Thank you so much. I will update with new purchases I am sure on Thursday.


ari said:


> I can't believe it! Miracle! I went yesterday to the grocery shop where I was last Sunday, and they asked me if I lost a bracelet - I said yes and they gave it back to me!!!! They kept it for a week waiting for me to go there! I'm so grateful and happy !!!


Wow, that is awesome. I am so glad that you got it back.


ari said:


> Love the Kelly Megt! Misha is so cute, but I'm so happy to see your smile again!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this look a bit depressing ! We have sunny weather, lots of snow but it is dry, so I'm determined to take out my orange Kelly out for lunch with my dear father.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great picture! Love it!


Thank you so much.


Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> 
> View attachment 3250957



Gorgeous. BE is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Bobmops

On the road again ... 
Felt a bit edgy and pick upped my "monkey" gloves &#128526;&#128561;


----------



## megt10

mushashi415 said:


> You looking great Meg. Love yor outfit. Miss you !


M! Great to see you. You are always so kind. Thank you. Miss you too.


Seedlessplum said:


> Very very gorgeous. And Misha is so cute!


Thank you.


Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3251039



Great look. Casual chic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> On the road again ...
> 
> Felt a bit edgy and pick upped my "monkey" gloves [emoji41][emoji33]




Lol!! Monkey gloves? My dear I call it statement gloves [emoji3][emoji8]... Gorgeous enamels and shawl! You look super cozy and stylish my friend [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!! Monkey gloves? My dear I call it statement gloves [emoji3][emoji8]... Gorgeous enamels and shawl! You look super cozy and stylish my friend [emoji7][emoji7]



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;they defenetly make certain statement  )))) 
Thank you my kind hearted friend


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))



fabulous!! i  want to run away with your fur


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]they defenetly make certain statement  ))))
> 
> Thank you my kind hearted friend




[emoji8][emoji8] I am all for unique pieces my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fgl11

ari said:


> I can't believe it! Miracle! I went yesterday to the grocery shop where I was last Sunday, and they asked me if I lost a bracelet - I said yes and they gave it back to me!!!! They kept it for a week waiting for me to go there! I'm so grateful and happy !!!




Wow - that's so great!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Fgl11

Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3251039




Looks great together!!


----------



## megt10

Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.


Beautiful! She will be worth the wait.


ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))


Stunning as always.


eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Of course I did... Do you need help to be dug out of the snow today my friend [emoji3][emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... Looks like you spent the night there! Hehehe!
> 
> 
> 
> It was crazy wasn't it yesterday? Hope you guys are doing well too. Stay safe my dear [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> You are an angel my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]... Today thankfully is a beautiful day! Although we are boroughed under 24 inches of snow [emoji23][emoji23]... Hoping this all gets cleared away so I can go to H tomorrow and pick up my KD[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I saw the pictures of your last loot! I thoroughly enjoyed your purchases and am looking forward to the next round [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe!! So C or B? [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a fun person my friend that wherever you go you bring the sunshine [emoji8][emoji8]...gorgeous pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! Would love to be your neighbor so we can share our love for shawls and enamels [emoji3][emoji3]...I am not a huge fan of driving in snow so just happy this happened during the weekend! Stay warm my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! Ari I am so so so HAPPY for you! God bless the grocery store people for finding it and keeping it for you! What a relief
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday with all the snow was really depressing! Today it's bright sunshine BUT 24 inches of snow[emoji51][emoji51]... Now we got to plough out way out [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Yay! I am so so happy that you will be getting your first H scarf. Be prepared to have a new addiction [emoji6][emoji23]... I love how they instantly transform an outfit[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; can't wait to see which one you choose!
> 
> 
> 
> My darling friend you look AMAZING!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;You chose well with Ms. Goldie! She is really stunning as are you my dear! Can't wait for her to be with you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah! The orange with the fur coat looks divine my dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Nothing like a pop of H color to uplift one' spirits [emoji7]



I will be happy to oblige. Nothing like retail therapy! My SA has been really sick so everyone keep him in your prayers. I really hope that he is better by Wednesday. I can't imagine shopping without him. He always keeps me laughing and having a good time no matter what else is going on in my life.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ari said:


> i needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from periogirl here i'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange k )))





chincac said:


> *fabulous!! I  want to run away with your fur*



+1. This.


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))



I love pop of orange &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; looking super as always &#128148;&#128526;


----------



## hopingoneday

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much hopingoneday. You are too kind. The trousers are from Longchamp and in suede. The mink vest is from Kruf Copenhagen. I'm literally just put on things that suit me and I like. Nothing special. Thank you so much for your kind compliment.


Wow KatLee...  I thought I kept up with Fashion news and brands fairly well, but you are schooling me!  I had no idea that Longchamp did clothing, and had never heard of Kruf Copenhagen. Thank you so much.  I will be checking both out!


----------



## frenchyfind

bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]


----------



## thyme

frenchyfind said:


> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]



awwww...what a cutie baby craie...congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]




Haha! Good one[emoji3]... Looking dapper frenchyfind! Beautiful B[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]



Nice&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;love the colors of your outfit &#128514;


----------



## Fgl11

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]




Beautiful color!!


----------



## Dluvch

megt10 said:


> Beautiful! She will be worth the wait.
> 
> Stunning as always.
> 
> 
> I will be happy to oblige. Nothing like retail therapy! My SA has been really sick so everyone keep him in your prayers. I really hope that he is better by Wednesday. I can't imagine shopping without him. He always keeps me laughing and having a good time no matter what else is going on in my life.



Thank you Meg, your so sweet!  Love your avatar pic!


----------



## Dluvch

SugarMama said:


> Just amazing!
> 
> This thread moves so fast and I can't keep up with commenting on all the fabulousness here.  You all look wonderful!  Too bad I don't see all of this fabulousness IRL - I guess that's the downfall of living in suburbia.  Lol!



Thank you sugar mama


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Hang in there Dira. I can imagine the torture but it's worth waiting for. After the spa you will love her even more than ever! [emoji8]


Thank you Kat, I enjoy your pics so much so it's a nice distraction until I get her back.  



PrestigeH said:


> U r beautiful. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


Ahhhh PH you are so sweet!  Thank you my dear friend. 



MissOrange said:


> Dira, beautiful goldie!


Thank you MissOrange, H bags are the best!



atomic110 said:


> There's a saying, separation makes the heart grow fonder &#128522; so no worries my friend.. everything will be alright and we are here by your side&#128522;&#128522;


This is so true my friend, I appreciate the support. I love my TPF friends, we understand each other.  



eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Of course I did... Do you need help to be dug out of the snow today my friend [emoji3][emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... Looks like you spent the night there! Hehehe!
> 
> 
> 
> It was crazy wasn't it yesterday? Hope you guys are doing well too. Stay safe my dear [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> You are an angel my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]... Today thankfully is a beautiful day! Although we are boroughed under 24 inches of snow [emoji23][emoji23]... Hoping this all gets cleared away so I can go to H tomorrow and pick up my KD[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I saw the pictures of your last loot! I thoroughly enjoyed your purchases and am looking forward to the next round [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe!! So C or B? [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a fun person my friend that wherever you go you bring the sunshine [emoji8][emoji8]...gorgeous pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! Would love to be your neighbor so we can share our love for shawls and enamels [emoji3][emoji3]...I am not a huge fan of driving in snow so just happy this happened during the weekend! Stay warm my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! Ari I am so so so HAPPY for you! God bless the grocery store people for finding it and keeping it for you! What a relief
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday with all the snow was really depressing! Today it's bright sunshine BUT 24 inches of snow[emoji51][emoji51]... Now we got to plough out way out [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Yay! I am so so happy that you will be getting your first H scarf. Be prepared to have a new addiction [emoji6][emoji23]... I love how they instantly transform an outfit[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; can't wait to see which one you choose!
> 
> 
> 
> My darling friend you look AMAZING!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;You chose well with Ms. Goldie! She is really stunning as are you my dear! Can't wait for her to be with you again
> Thank you my friend, I am totally enjoying you retain pics in the interim of mine being gone.  I so love the color of your B!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah! The orange with the fur coat looks divine my dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Nothing like a pop of H color to uplift one' spirits [emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

Kelly's first snowstorm.


----------



## Fgl11

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3251473
> 
> 
> Kelly's first snowstorm.




Very nice!!


----------



## purplepoodles

megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.




Great threesome megt10! Love RJ such a happy colour! 

Good luck with Misha's surgery.


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> Love love this! Where is your (cashmere?) sweater from. It s the perfect shade of pink.



Dear Myrkur, thank you! I was wearing a very old wool sweater from Benetton.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]



Very cute!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))



Dearest Ari, you look fantastic and I am glad to hear you found your bracelet!


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> Oh these are perfect!  Please say it's not true about discontinue, I was going to get one in palladium and black



Thank you and I do hope its not true either. 



ari said:


> I actually love the combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the earnings ! They look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Gris is fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection Kat! All of the bracelets are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Periodgirl love the pink ! The shawl is amazing !



Thank you Ari! 



Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> 
> View attachment 3250957





Seedlessplum said:


> Lovely colours!





Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3251039



Thank you dear and I love your BE Lindy and CDC. Hope to have something in BE very soon!


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3251473
> 
> 
> Kelly's first snowstorm.



Hysterical Kyokei!! Is that a palm tree?!?!  My daughter lives in fidi and says it's been a crazy couple of days there. Thank goodness it happened on a weekend! Glad that you and your beautiful Kelly weathered the storm in one piece!


----------



## periogirl28

My contribution today, Black Constance 18


----------



## Miss Al

megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag. I love the lindy and it looks stunning in Turquoise.


 


eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful color and lovely with the rodeo Miss Al[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Christofle

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491



What an elegant winter look!


----------



## periogirl28

Christofle said:


> What an elegant winter look!




Thank you!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> On the road again ...
> 
> Felt a bit edgy and pick upped my "monkey" gloves [emoji41][emoji33]




Everything looks great. But why is there fur coming out from the bracelet??? [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] They look well conditioned and shiny.


----------



## PrestigeH

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]




Beautiful B. What size is this?


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3251473
> 
> 
> Kelly's first snowstorm.




Mr Snow Plant says hi to your K. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491




Always looking beautiful. [emoji106]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> On the road again ...
> 
> Felt a bit edgy and pick upped my "monkey" gloves [emoji41][emoji33]



That's an interesting and statement pair of gloves. You rock the look Bobmops. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]




Love this beautiful CRAIE-ful B. You look fabulous.


----------



## frenchyfind

chincac said:


> awwww...what a cutie baby craie...congrats!!



Thanks Chincac.



eternallove4bag said:


> Haha! Good one[emoji3]... Looking dapper frenchyfind! Beautiful B[emoji173]&#65039;




I am feeling the Ellen D.[emoji38][emoji1][emoji1]


Fgl11 said:


> Beautiful color!!



Thanknyou



periogirl28 said:


> Very cute!



Thanks.



PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful B. What size is this?



Thank you. This is B25.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3251473
> 
> 
> Kelly's first snowstorm.




Nice shot. You take good care of it in snowstorm! Fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

hopingoneday said:


> Wow KatLee...  I thought I kept up with Fashion news and brands fairly well, but you are schooling me!  I had no idea that Longchamp did clothing, and had never heard of Kruf Copenhagen. Thank you so much.  I will be checking both out!




Thank you hopingoneday. It was surprising to me that Longchamp carries clothing line and they do look fabulous and very wearable. Please do check it out. Kruf makes good fur collections. Found it in department store. Great choices IMO. Hope to see you find something you love.[emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> You are an angel my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]... Today thankfully is a beautiful day! Although we are boroughed under 24 inches of snow [emoji23][emoji23]... Hoping this all gets cleared away so I can go to H tomorrow and pick up my KD[emoji173]&#65039;



I do remember that you are due to pick up your KD. Hope you made it and look forward to your reveal. Stay warm and safe![emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))




How did I miss this. You look stunning as always ari.


----------



## Fgl11

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491




Love the look Especially the booties!!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> View attachment 3251491



Beautiful outfit, periogirl. Love the boots too!



frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]



Fabulous look with little B!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3251473
> 
> Kelly's first snowstorm.



Haha, great pic! Looks like a scary monster heading for K.



Bobmops said:


> On the road again ...
> Felt a bit edgy and pick upped my "monkey" gloves &#128526;&#128561;



Awesome statement gloves! You wear it well!



ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))



Love the pop of happy color! Fabulous outfit.


----------



## Moirai

Seedlessplum said:


> One more mod pic with my Lindy and CDC. Sorry that i hog this thread!
> View attachment 3251039





Seedlessplum said:


> Feeling sluggish on a Sunday afternoon. Really need to get out for a ride with my BE Lindy 34 and CDC. Thanks for allowing me to share my beloved H.
> View attachment 3250957



Beautiful Lindy and CDC!



Miss Al said:


> Action shot of my royal stallion with Turquoise Lindy. Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous Lindy!



atomic110 said:


> Caught in the snow but we still having fun &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> The local said this weather is rare because the last snow is about 11 years ago&#128517;&#128517; lol, what a lucky timing!
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ff/46/72/ff467232246d3a3f64ddc88d13ccd200.jpg



Great pic! Have a great time!



megt10 said:


> As promised here is my first trip out with my new to me RJ Kelly 28. Went to breakfast with friends this morning. Misha was not happy to be left behind.



Beautiful Kelly! Perfect on you! Nice to see Misha too.



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend! I know the mods will probably not like it but a quick picture and peek of what's going on here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250519
> View attachment 3250521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Was thinking of how to incorporate H here but no way am I taking my bag outside [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> Oh Meg you make smile with your beautiful happy colors and look at misha looking so adorable! Hope all went well with the surgery  gorgeous Kelly and I love the CW of Balade [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



That's a lot of snow! No, B cannot go out to play.


----------



## Moirai

Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.



Beautiful pic of you and B! Looking forward to more pics when Ms Goldie returns in her full glory.



periogirl28 said:


> Simple outfit, following eternal's example and using my shawls more. [emoji16] Tigre Royale cashmere and pink clic. Old pink Grand Apparat enamel. Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 3250307
> 
> View attachment 3250309



You look lovely in pink and beautifully matched.


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))



Perfect pick me up winter color.


----------



## Rami00

Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.



Dira, I love this look. Your sweater, Goldie


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3251473
> 
> 
> Kelly's first snowstorm.



Beautiful! Can't get enough of your K dear Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491



My stunning friend you are just beautiful beyond words!! Loving the C and those Chanel boots are TDF!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] amazing style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> I do remember that you are due to pick up your KD. Hope you made it and look forward to your reveal. Stay warm and safe![emoji8]




Good morning dear Kat. Was supposed to go tomorrow morning but alas they are still clearing away mountains of snow so my plans for H tomorrow are off [emoji30][emoji30].. But will try and go as soon as time permits [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Beautiful Lindy and CDC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic! Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly! Perfect on you! Nice to see Misha too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of snow! No, B cannot go out to play.




Lol! Yup we got 32-36 inches apparently! I was panicking at 24" yesterday! Oh well! Now we dig ourselves out [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Yup we got 32-36 inches apparently! I was panicking at 24" yesterday! Oh well! Now we dig ourselves out [emoji6][emoji6]




Wow That's a LOT of snow! Half of me is buried away!! [emoji16] Stay safe.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Yup we got 32-36 inches apparently! I was panicking at 24" yesterday! Oh well! Now we dig ourselves out [emoji6][emoji6]



Wow! No school! Kids are happy! Happy digging with your pretend H shovel


----------



## ms08c

ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))


Beautiful K


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms08c

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491


Beautiful C and those Chanel boots Perfection!


----------



## Kyokei

Fgl11 said:


> Very nice!!



Thank you!!



hclubfan said:


> Hysterical Kyokei!! Is that a palm tree?!?!  My daughter lives in fidi and says it's been a crazy couple of days there. Thank goodness it happened on a weekend! Glad that you and your beautiful Kelly weathered the storm in one piece!



Yes!! It's a palm tree! It has been absolutely crazy here.... And there might be another storm coming next weekend. I'm not much of a rain/snow/insert whatever other element here person so want this to be over asap!!



PrestigeH said:


> Mr Snow Plant says hi to your K. &#129299;&#129299;



The moment I saw this snowed down palm tree I knew I had to take a picture of it with my K!



Kat.Lee said:


> Nice shot. You take good care of it in snowstorm! Fabulous!



Thank you, Kat!!



Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit, periogirl. Love the boots too!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look with little B!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, great pic! Looks like a scary monster heading for K.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome statement gloves! You wear it well!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of happy color! Fabulous outfit.



Thanks, Moirai! As soon as I saw this I knew I had to get a picture with it.



eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Can't get enough of your K dear Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My stunning friend you are just beautiful beyond words!! Loving the C and those Chanel boots are TDF!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] amazing style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning dear Kat. Was supposed to go tomorrow morning but alas they are still clearing away mountains of snow so my plans for H tomorrow are off [emoji30][emoji30].. But will try and go as soon as time permits [emoji6]



Thank you, eternallove4bag! I actually was planning on going to H as well but.... definitely not tomorrow anymore.


----------



## Kyokei

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491



Very chic!


----------



## megt10

I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.




Congrats Meg!  Rudy (if that's going to be his name) is very lucky to find a new home, home with lots of LOVE and H! [emoji6] congrats again!


----------



## xoxoceline

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491


Love your outfit! Perfect bag and boots!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.




Yeah new member. Time for a celebration!!!! [emoji482][emoji482]


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



Best action pic ever &#128525;&#128525;&#128148;&#128148;! Love that little guy ! So happy he finally found great home !


----------



## perfumegirl01

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.




What a cutie pie and a heartwarming story.  I like how he has a dignified look as the new owner of a happy megt10.


----------



## honhon

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.


kind heart and beautiful action! lucky boy to find a new home


----------



## ari

Happy Monday!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Thank you so much ladies and gentlemen on your compliments.
Pardon me for not thanking everyone here individually as the thread moves too fast for me to keep up. Plus I am feeling alittle under the weather today. Caught with a flu bag :rain:
Thank you! And keep on rocking!



SugarMama said:


> Just amazing!
> 
> This thread moves so fast and I can't keep up with commenting on all the fabulousness here.  You all look wonderful!  Too bad I don't see all of this fabulousness IRL - I guess that's the downfall of living in suburbia.  Lol!





megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I will update with new purchases I am sure on Thursday.
> 
> Wow, that is awesome. I am so glad that you got it back.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. BE is one of my favorite colors.





megt10 said:


> M! Great to see you. You are always so kind. Thank you. Miss you too.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Great look. Casual chic!





Fgl11 said:


> Looks great together!!





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you and I do hope its not true either.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ari!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear and I love your BE Lindy and CDC. Hope to have something in BE very soon!





Moirai said:


> Beautiful Lindy and CDC!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic! Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly! Perfect on you! Nice to see Misha too.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of snow! No, B cannot go out to play.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Dira919 said:


> I miss my Goldie, 6-8 weeks waiting for her to come back from the spa is torture.  I'm literally counting down the weeks.  I need some relief!  Until then please TPF members post as many pics of your Bs in action so I can cope.



I love your goldie too! Hope you will have her back soon! 



ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))



Good shot! 



Bobmops said:


> On the road again ...
> Felt a bit edgy and pick upped my "monkey" gloves &#128526;&#128561;



Cute and very stylish.



frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]



Nice white and I like your watch too


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



Wow he is such a cutie! Rudy sounds good to me! Congrats Megt! I'm so happy for you and for him! I'd love to have a small dog, but my DH said absolutely "NO, I'm not going to take around  a little dog! " we had 3 German Shepards and DH is totally converted cat man. I think a small dog with our 2 cats would be lots of fun, but I can't convince him, he prefers a 3d cat ))


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491



Totally stylish winter outfit! Fantastic look Periodgirl!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.


Forgot to say that I love your outfit! Gorgeous color combination!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3251473
> 
> 
> Kelly's first snowstorm.



This is an artistic shot! 



periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491



You looked so elegant in black. Very beautiful constance!



megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



You really have a big heart and I hope you will keep Rudy. He is just so adorable and I am sure he will be a great joy to you and your DH

You look great in your kelly!


----------



## Seedlessplum

ari said:


> Happy Monday!



is your kelly in 32 or 35? Very nice proportion.
I love your dress too!


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Happy Monday!




You have a lot of beautiful dresses and all looking so great on you. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Happy Monday!





ari said:


> I needed a little sunshine in the winter and thanks to the inspiration from Periogirl here I'm going out today in the middle of the winter with my summery orange K )))


Love  your sunshine K and beautiful dress! So pop and uplifting *ari*!&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.


This is definitely the best H in action! you are such a warm, sympathetic and beautiful person ! 'Rudy' is lucky  to have you and we are all welcome new members here &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> On the road again ...
> Felt a bit edgy and pick upped my "monkey" gloves &#128526;&#128561;


That's so fashionista *bobmops *&#128521;


frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]


I totally love this bold move *frenchyfind *! You make me regret about craie B&#128558;


Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3251473
> 
> 
> Kelly's first snowstorm.


That's interesting * Kyokei*! Glad you and  your K are safe&#128522;


periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491


Oh my.. *periogirl*, I wanna grab your C18 Black! It is in my list&#128521;&#128521;your C boots are stunning too


----------



## ari

Seedlessplum said:


> is your kelly in 32 or 35? Very nice proportion.
> I love your dress too!


it is 35. thank you *Seedlessplum*!


PrestigeH said:


> You have a lot of beautiful dresses and all looking so great on you. [emoji3]


thank you dear PrestigeH


atomic110 said:


> Love  your sunshine K and beautiful dress! So pop and uplifting *ari*!&#128522;


Thank you beautiful !


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Great pic! Have a great time!


Thank  you* Moirai *&#128522;


eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe!! So C or B? [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> You are such a fun person my friend that wherever you go you bring the sunshine [emoji8][emoji8]...gorgeous pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Haha *eternallove *, that's sweet  of you


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful K. What colour is ur K? I love the neutrals and the refreshing orange.


it is H orange. thank you *PrestigH!*


eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Of course I did... Do you need help to be dug out of the snow today my friend [emoji3][emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... Looks like you spent the night there! Hehehe!
> 
> 
> 
> It was crazy wasn't it yesterday? Hope you guys are doing well too. Stay safe my dear [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> You are an angel my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]... Today thankfully is a beautiful day! Although we are boroughed under 24 inches of snow [emoji23][emoji23]... Hoping this all gets cleared away so I can go to H tomorrow and pick up my KD[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I saw the pictures of your last loot! I thoroughly enjoyed your purchases and am looking forward to the next round [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe!! So C or B? [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a fun person my friend that wherever you go you bring the sunshine [emoji8][emoji8]...gorgeous pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!! Would love to be your neighbor so we can share our love for shawls and enamels [emoji3][emoji3]...I am not a huge fan of driving in snow so just happy this happened during the weekend! Stay warm my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! Ari I am so so so HAPPY for you! God bless the grocery store people for finding it and keeping it for you! What a relief
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday with all the snow was really depressing! Today it's bright sunshine BUT 24 inches of snow[emoji51][emoji51]... Now we got to plough out way out [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Yay! I am so so happy that you will be getting your first H scarf. Be prepared to have a new addiction [emoji6][emoji23]... I love how they instantly transform an outfit[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; can't wait to see which one you choose!
> 
> 
> 
> My darling friend you look AMAZING!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;You chose well with Ms. Goldie! She is really stunning as are you my dear! Can't wait for her to be with you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaah! The orange with the fur coat looks divine my dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Nothing like a pop of H color to uplift one' spirits [emoji7]


thank you so much Eternal! im really happy about my bracelet!



SugarMama said:


> Holy moly!!  You look so fabulous Ari!


thank you *SugarMama*


megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I will update with new purchases I am sure on Thursday.
> 
> Wow, that is awesome. I am so glad that you got it back.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. BE is one of my favorite colors.


Thank you *Megt*!



Bobmops said:


> On the road again ...
> Felt a bit edgy and pick upped my "monkey" gloves &#128526;&#128561;


wow! that is a statement! love it !


----------



## atomic110

Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> fabulous!! i  want to run away with your fur


thank you *chincac*!


Fgl11 said:


> Wow - that's so great!!! I'm so happy for you!!


thank you *Fgl11*


megt10 said:


> Beautiful! She will be worth the wait.
> 
> Stunning as always.
> 
> 
> I will be happy to oblige. Nothing like retail therapy! My SA has been really sick so everyone keep him in your prayers. I really hope that he is better by Wednesday. I can't imagine shopping without him. He always keeps me laughing and having a good time no matter what else is going on in my life.


Thank you *Megt!*


VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1. This.


thank you *VigeeLeBrun*


Bobmops said:


> I love pop of orange &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; looking super as always &#128148;&#128526;


thank you *Bobmops*


frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3251215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bold move[emoji16].... Just be CRAIE-ful with color ttansfer[emoji38]


tres chic!


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg



Take care of yourself, the weather is crazy nowadays. From the smile on your face, u are defintely enjoying every part of your H moments &#9786;

Keep the pics rolling and continue to inspire us on your style &#9996;&#128077;


----------



## H.C.LV.

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



You look really happy Meg!! &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128054;

Of course I love all your accessories but this little guy is such a cutie!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Always looking beautiful. [emoji106]



Thank you my gallant gentleman! 



Fgl11 said:


> Love the look Especially the booties!!



Thanks! 



Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit, periogirl. Love the boots too!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look with little B!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, great pic! Looks like a scary monster heading for K.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome statement gloves! You wear it well!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of happy color! Fabulous outfit.



Thank you, good day for booties as its warmer this week! 



Moirai said:


> Beautiful pic of you and B! Looking forward to more pics when Ms Goldie returns in her full glory.
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely in pink and beautifully matched.



Thanks as always Moirai! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Can't get enough of your K dear Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My stunning friend you are just beautiful beyond words!! Loving the C and those Chanel boots are TDF!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] amazing style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning dear Kat. Was supposed to go tomorrow morning but alas they are still clearing away mountains of snow so my plans for H tomorrow are off [emoji30][emoji30].. But will try and go as soon as time permits [emoji6]



Dearest eternal, my baby cousin to your Constance says Hi!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3251473
> 
> 
> Kelly's first snowstorm.


wow, the poor palm tree! at least the Kelly is safe!


periogirl28 said:


> Dearest Ari, you look fantastic and I am glad to hear you found your bracelet!


thank you dear *Periodgir*l! 


Kat.Lee said:


> How did I miss this. You look stunning as always ari.


thank you gorgeous!


Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit, periogirl. Love the boots too!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look with little B!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, great pic! Looks like a scary monster heading for K.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome statement gloves! You wear it well!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of happy color! Fabulous outfit.


*Moirai,* thank you!



Rami00 said:


> Perfect pick me up winter color.


thank you *Rami!*


----------



## periogirl28

ms08c said:


> Beautiful C and those Chanel boots Perfection!



Thank you so much! 



Kyokei said:


> Very chic!



Thank you. And thanks for sharing your beautiful Kelly. Stay warm and safe! 



megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



Omg congrats on the cutie! You look fabulous and happy and the bag is perfect for your mood! 



xoxoceline said:


> Love your outfit! Perfect bag and boots!



Thank you! 



ari said:


> Happy Monday!





ari said:


> Totally stylish winter outfit! Fantastic look Periodgirl!



Thank Ari, must confess I have the Joyeuse boots in Black also. Too similiar?


----------



## ari

ms08c said:


> Beautiful K


thank you* ms08c*!


Seedlessplum said:


> I love your goldie too! Hope you will have her back soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Good shot!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute and very stylish.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice white and I like your watch too


*Seedlessplum* thank you!


atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg


*atomic!*what a beauiful picture! just love everything about it! your J is very special!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Happy Monday!



Absolutely stunning, great colours for winter! 



Seedlessplum said:


> This is an artistic shot!
> 
> 
> 
> You looked so elegant in black. Very beautiful constance!
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a big heart and I hope you will keep Rudy. He is just so adorable and I am sure he will be a great joy to you and your DH
> 
> You look great in your kelly!



Thank you feel better soon! 



atomic110 said:


> That's so fashionista *bobmops *&#128521;
> 
> I totally love this bold move *frenchyfind *! You make me regret about craie B&#128558;
> 
> That's interesting * Kyokei*! Glad you and  your K are safe&#128522;
> 
> Oh my.. *periogirl*, I wanna grab your C18 Black! It is in my list&#128521;&#128521;your C boots are stunning too



Best of luck, Constances are back and I think, for you, it's only a matter of time and finding the right one! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg



Beautiful photo, you look so stylish and the bag is just the right choice!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg




Fun look, fun trip and happy sunny YOU as always!! Enjoy. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Happy Monday!




Beautiful outfit and perfectly matched K. You look stunning ari.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg




Nice place. Where are u? Lol [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.




How lovely. You look so happy, so is your new puppy. He's the lucky one to be homed with your loving family!


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Take care of yourself, the weather is crazy nowadays. From the smile on your face, u are defintely enjoying every part of your H moments &#9786;
> 
> Keep the pics rolling and continue to inspire us on your style &#9996;&#128077;


*Seedlessplum* thank you! Hope you are feeling better now. Indeed the weather is so hard to predict nowadays and it's challenging to keep my H goodies dry under such conditions &#128529;


ari said:


> *atomic!*what a beutiful picture! just love everything about it! your J is very special!


Tahnk you *ari* ! You too, your Monday 'pop K' look is very  uplifting!&#9786;


Kat.Lee said:


> Fun look, fun trip and happy sunny YOU as always!! Enjoy. [emoji8]


Sweet of you *Kat*! &#128522;


PrestigeH said:


> Nice place. Where are u? Lol [emoji3]


Behind you *PrestigeH*! Peekaboo&#128539;&#128539;


----------



## periogirl28

Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3251795



Equally H fantastic! Thanks for showing us what u have got!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. And thanks for sharing your beautiful Kelly. Stay warm and safe!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg congrats on the cutie! You look fabulous and happy and the bag is perfect for your mood!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Ari, must confess I have the Joyeuse boots in Black also. Too similiar?


ahaha! I do the same! when I love something i buy several items


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3251795



Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design! 
i use these daily


----------



## ari

Sarah loves it too


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Best of luck, Constances are back and I think, for you, it's only a matter of time and finding the right one! Enjoy your trip!





periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful photo, you look so stylish and the bag is just the right choice!


Thank you*periogirl*! How I wish I can get my hand on C but it is almost a mission impossible in my country... that's why I got my C18 Orange H from reseller instead. Perhaps I should try it at FSH, heard a lot  of success story there &#128517;


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely stunning, great colours for winter!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck, Constances are back and I think, for you, it's only a matter of time and finding the right one! Enjoy your trip!


thank you Periodgirl, Im getting tired a bit of this winter!


Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful outfit and perfectly matched K. You look stunning ari.



Thank you *Kat*!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design!
> 
> i use these daily







ari said:


> Sarah loves it too




Really beautiful! Makes every day special!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3251795





ari said:


> Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design!
> i use these daily





ari said:


> Sarah loves it too


Wow, both of you *periogirl *& * ari * know how to enjoy life and make every day a beautiful moments&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3251795



i love this so much


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Equally H fantastic! Thanks for showing us what u have got!




Hee hee. Thank you. Sad that Nil and my other Orchidees collection is now discontinued. [emoji22]



atomic110 said:


> Thank you*periogirl*! How I wish I can get my hand on C but it is almost a mission impossible in my country... that's why I got my C18 Orange H from reseller instead. Perhaps I should try it at FSH, heard a lot  of success story there [emoji28]




Erm I know what you mean. Even being offered one at FSH is quite tough compared to getting a B or K.


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Wow, both of you *periogirl *& * ari * know how to enjoy life and make every day a beautiful moments[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Ah well, H always makes the mundane special right? 



loves said:


> i love this so much




Thanks dear! Nil porcelain was actually my very first H purchase. Not bags, scarfs or RTW. Weird right?


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]




what a pretty picture!! gorgeous porcelain



ari said:


> Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design!
> i use these daily


 
love these too! 




periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18




looking fabulous as usual


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3251795




Now I am thirsty and hungry. Even the lotus or lily leaves look tasty. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design!
> 
> i use these daily







ari said:


> Sarah loves it too




Sarah is so cute. Very innocent looking too. The H porcelain are beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design!
> 
> i use these daily







ari said:


> Sarah loves it too




Beautiful set. Sarah has good taste as her owner! [emoji76]


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813





i think this is the only birdie picotin i've ever seen. gorgeous blue



today my only H in action is a gator cdc



https://www.instagram.com/p/BA9W2JsvNcg/?taken-by=itallendstoday


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813




Exotic beauties!!!!! [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> what a pretty picture!! gorgeous porcelain
> 
> 
> 
> love these too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking fabulous as usual




Chincac, thank you, one of my dearest tpf friends!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> i think this is the only birdie picotin i've ever seen. gorgeous blue
> 
> 
> 
> today my only H in action is a gator cdc
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA9W2JsvNcg/?taken-by=itallendstoday




And what a fierce Instagram pic!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Now I am thirsty and hungry. Even the lotus or lily leaves look tasty. [emoji16]




You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> i think this is the only birdie picotin i've ever seen. gorgeous blue
> 
> 
> 
> today my only H in action is a gator cdc
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA9W2JsvNcg/?taken-by=itallendstoday




Missed your action shots for a while *loves* and here you are with a BANG! Love this shot. May I know what's under the CDC? It looks absolutely cool. And your hands are beautiful !!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Exotic beauties!!!!! [emoji106][emoji3]




Thank you PH.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Ah well, H always makes the mundane special right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear! Nil porcelain was actually my very first H purchase. Not bags, scarfs or RTW. Weird right?




Really? Good taste and very good choice!


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> Missed your action shots for a while *loves* and here you are with a BANG! Love this shot. May I know what's under the CDC? It looks absolutely cool. And your hands are beautiful !!



just when i was chatting with you about being away from here  thank you so much and yours too 



periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814



i love rainbows like this! beautiful colours and a lovely varied collection



periogirl28 said:


> And what a fierce Instagram pic!



thank you my dear  look fierce only


----------



## loves

Kat.Lee said:


> May I know what's under the CDC? It looks absolutely cool. And your hands are beautiful !!



oh it's actually two separate bangles i got years ago, so the cdc is in the middle


----------



## Kat.Lee

loves said:


> oh it's actually two separate bangles i got years ago, so the cdc is in the middle




That is an absolutely artistic idea and looks amazing. Thank you for sharing! [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814




Oh my goodness. Small? Not small at all. I am now fully awake. I really need to be ur best best best friend. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;Your exotic goodies is TDF! Enjoy  your lunch~


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> i think this is the only birdie picotin i've ever seen. gorgeous blue
> 
> today my only H in action is a gator cdc
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA9W2JsvNcg/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> View attachment 3251815


OMG, Your accessories are so avant garde! Love this shot&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814


Wow, seeing this rainbow really warm my heart &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Wenichang

Meg, you have both a great H collection and a beautiful heart!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]Your exotic goodies is TDF! Enjoy  your lunch~




Thank you dear atomic.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813



this is soo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> Sarah loves it too



Ahhhhhhh!!!! Sarah so sweet! 
Love your porcelain and you in a dress from another pic !


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Really beautiful! Makes every day special!


*periogirl* thank you!


atomic110 said:


> Wow, both of you *periogirl *& * ari * know how to enjoy life and make every day a beautiful moments&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


*atomic*, thank you! 


chincac said:


> what a pretty picture!! gorgeous porcelain
> 
> 
> 
> love these too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking fabulous as usual


*chincac*Thank you!


PrestigeH said:


> Sarah is so cute. Very innocent looking too. The H porcelain are beautiful.


*PrestigeH,* thank you! she is sooo funny!


Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful set. Sarah has good taste as her owner! [emoji76]


haha! Thank you *Kat*!


periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814


*fantastic *collection!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Ahhhhhhh!!!! Sarah so sweet!
> Love your porcelain and you in a dress from another pic !



thank you* Bobmops*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> this is soo beautiful!!!!!




Thank you *ari*.


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> OMG, Your accessories are so avant garde! Love this shot&#128525;





Kat.Lee said:


> That is an absolutely artistic idea and looks amazing. Thank you for sharing! [emoji4]



thank you so much ladies


----------



## frenchyfind

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491




I love your constance!!


----------



## frenchyfind

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814




Great rainbow colors!!!


----------



## frenchyfind

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813




L[emoji7]VE!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

frenchyfind said:


> L[emoji7]VE!!




Thank Y[emoji4]U.


----------



## Miss Al

ari said:


> Sarah loves it too



Sarah is a stunner. She stole the show.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow That's a LOT of snow! Half of me is buried away!! [emoji16] Stay safe.



Hahaha! You are so funny and sweet dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Wow! No school! Kids are happy! Happy digging with your pretend H shovel



Kids are excited beyond words my friend[emoji8][emoji8] They braved the cold and the snow yesterday to go snowboarding in my backyard yesterday with DH while I watched them from the warmth of my home[emoji3][emoji3] no way was I going outside in so much snow[emoji23][emoji23]... Thankfully our snow guy came early morning to clear our driveway so saved me some H shovel money [emoji6] instead of a H shovel I think I might just use that money for some H shawls [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... 



Kyokei said:


> Thank you, eternallove4bag! I actually was planning on going to H as well but.... definitely not tomorrow anymore.



Wishing both of us luck that we get to H soon my friend! Oooh now I want to see what you are getting[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Dearest eternal, my baby cousin to your Constance says Hi!




Hehehe! Big sister C sends her love and a huge warm hug [emoji8][emoji3]


----------



## catsinthebag

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



megt10, I don't often comment on this thread (too much to follow!), but I have to say your post brought happy tears to my eyes. I know you recently lost a beloved pup, and it's so good to see this happy photo. (DH and I lost one of our favorite cats the day after Christmas, so I think I know exactly what you've been through.) 

Rudy (if the name sticks), is one very lucky dog indeed! Not only is his new momma a stylish, H-toting goddess, but he will be loved and cared for forever. Congrats to you both!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



Your story warmed my heart my dear meg! Gosh you are a beautiful person both inside and outside! To think they were putting this beautiful puppy to sleep! Thank you for sharing your story! Rudy sounds like a perfect name! Bless your DH and you for being so amazing and kind hearted! I love dogs and to see this little guys' beautiful warm eyes makes my heart melt! He is lucky to come to an amazing home [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Misha is a darling to adjust well[emoji4]... You look so beautiful with Rudy in your arms 



ari said:


> Happy Monday!



So beautiful!!! I love the dresses you wear ari! You have the best collection and your K goes so beautifully with your gorgeous dress [emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg



One of my favorite shawl designs this season my friend and you wear it beautifully!!! Love the J and how casually chic you look always! Stay warm!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3251795



So dainty and pretty my beautiful friend! I can totally imagine you having tea and oh those macaroons :sigh: now I am hungry!!! You and your choices are so elegant! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



ari said:


> Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design!
> 
> i use these daily



Wow! Beautiful pattern! Love the red and white combination dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... What a stylish way to have a meal[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Sarah loves it too



Sarah is too adorable [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813



Wow!! You never disappoint my dear Kat and your collection of exotics are honestly TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love Ms. Picotin[emoji170][emoji170]



loves said:


> i think this is the only birdie picotin i've ever seen. gorgeous blue
> 
> 
> 
> today my only H in action is a gator cdc
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA9W2JsvNcg/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> View attachment 3251815



Wow!! Gorgeous arm candy dear Loves!! You have such elegant hands[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Oh my goodness. Small? Not small at all. I am now fully awake. I really need to be ur best best best friend. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]




NAHA! That position has already been filled by her team members...petition REJECTED [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814




 and my darling stylish friend something tells me this is not even your complete collection but just a preview.. Am I right? [emoji6]... The tosca Victoria and black baby C is missing along with how many others? [emoji3][emoji3]... Please please consider doing a family picture [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;...I love your anemone B and that saffron yellow B is divine!!! The colors of your C! :faint again: my goodness I think you need to take a vacation my friend and I need to come babysit your bags soon [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Your story warmed my heart my dear meg! Gosh you are a beautiful person both inside and outside! To think they were putting this beautiful puppy to sleep! Thank you for sharing your story! Rudy sounds like a perfect name! Bless your DH and you for being so amazing and kind hearted! I love dogs and to see this little guys' beautiful warm eyes makes my heart melt! He is lucky to come to an amazing home [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Misha is a darling to adjust well[emoji4]... You look so beautiful with Rudy in your arms
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful!!! I love the dresses you wear ari! You have the best collection and your K goes so beautifully with your gorgeous dress [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shawl designs this season my friend and you wear it beautifully!!! Love the J and how casually chic you look always! Stay warm!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> So dainty and pretty my beautiful friend! I can totally imagine you having tea and oh those macaroons :sigh: now I am hungry!!! You and your choices are so elegant! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Beautiful pattern! Love the red and white combination dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... What a stylish way to have a meal[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is too adorable [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! You never disappoint my dear Kat and your collection of exotics are honestly TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love Ms. Picotin[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Gorgeous arm candy dear Loves!! You have such elegant hands[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAHA! That position has already been filled by her team members...petition REJECTED [emoji12][emoji12]




Actually already approved and stamped. [emoji14]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Actually already approved and stamped. [emoji14]




Huh? Says who? [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] good morning my darling friend [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Huh? Says who? [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] good morning my darling friend [emoji3]




Good morning my dear friend. U say so. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning my dear friend. U say so. [emoji12]




Hahaha! Stop trying to confuse me[emoji3][emoji3]... Ok where's my H vitamin shot from you? I didn't see any of your fabulous shots today[emoji20]


----------



## ari

Miss Al said:


> Sarah is a stunner. She stole the show.


Haha! She always does! thank you *Miss Al*


eternallove4bag said:


> Your story warmed my heart my dear meg! Gosh you are a beautiful person both inside and outside! To think they were putting this beautiful puppy to sleep! Thank you for sharing your story! Rudy sounds like a perfect name! Bless your DH and you for being so amazing and kind hearted! I love dogs and to see this little guys' beautiful warm eyes makes my heart melt! He is lucky to come to an amazing home [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Misha is a darling to adjust well[emoji4]... You look so beautiful with Rudy in your arms
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful!!! I love the dresses you wear ari! You have the best collection and your K goes so beautifully with your gorgeous dress [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shawl designs this season my friend and you wear it beautifully!!! Love the J and how casually chic you look always! Stay warm!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> So dainty and pretty my beautiful friend! I can totally imagine you having tea and oh those macaroons :sigh: now I am hungry!!! You and your choices are so elegant! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Beautiful pattern! Love the red and white combination dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... What a stylish way to have a meal[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is too adorable [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! You never disappoint my dear Kat and your collection of exotics are honestly TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love Ms. Picotin[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Gorgeous arm candy dear Loves!! You have such elegant hands[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAHA! That position has already been filled by her team members...petition REJECTED [emoji12][emoji12]



thank you so much dear Eternal!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Stop trying to confuse me[emoji3][emoji3]... Ok where's my H vitamin shot from you? I didn't see any of your fabulous shots today[emoji20]




Yes I did. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji31] Please scroll up. [emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Huh? Seriously? Ok scrolling up! :suspicious: don't believe ya but still going to try!


----------



## Seedlessplum

ari said:


> Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design!
> i use these daily






ari said:


> Sarah loves it too



&#128525;&#128525; with these beautiful set, i will always wake up on time every morning to enjoy my breakfast


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I did. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji31] Please scroll up. [emoji14]




Huh? Seriously? Ok scrolling up! :suspicious: don't believe ya but still going to try!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813



All items are to die for! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meridian

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



Yay!  Congratulations!  You look so pretty and happy!  So happy for you!!  Welcome Rudy!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Huh? Seriously? Ok scrolling up! :suspicious: don't believe ya but still going to try!




Yes scroll up some more. [emoji12]


----------



## meridian

ari said:


> Happy Monday!


That dress. That bag. That bracelet. All magnificent!!  But really, that dress!  So cute!


----------



## Seedlessplum

loves said:


> i think this is the only birdie picotin i've ever seen. gorgeous blue
> 
> 
> 
> today my only H in action is a gator cdc
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA9W2JsvNcg/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> View attachment 3251815



I am gg to try this myself! Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I did. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji31] Please scroll up. [emoji14]




150 posts or so scrolled! [emoji30][emoji30] still couldn't locate your action shot! Please say you weren't pulling my leg [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814



I wish to have the collection like yours!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes scroll up some more. [emoji12]




Omg!!! Were you kidding[emoji35][emoji35] ok mister I will get back to you for that one!!![emoji89][emoji89]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> 150 posts or so scrolled! [emoji30][emoji30] still couldn't locate your action shot! Please say you weren't pulling my leg [emoji33][emoji33]




No I wasn't pulling ur leg. Just holding ur hand. [emoji127]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> No I wasn't pulling ur leg. Just holding ur hand. [emoji127]




Hahaha!!! Ok still couldn't find so guess you will have to repost JUST FOR ME [emoji3][emoji3]... How can I miss it?


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Were you kidding[emoji35][emoji35] ok mister I will get back to you for that one!!![emoji89][emoji89]







PrestigeH said:


> No I wasn't pulling ur leg. Just holding ur hand. [emoji127]




Omg you guys are killing me. Poor eternal. PH didn't post today!!! [emoji48]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Ok still couldn't find so guess you will have to repost JUST FOR ME [emoji3][emoji3]... How can I miss it?




U miss it because u miss me. &#129299;[emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Omg you guys are killing me. Poor eternal. PH didn't post today!!! [emoji48]




Awwww Kat we love u. Lol &#129299;


----------



## megt10

HGT said:


> Congrats Meg!  Rudy (if that's going to be his name) is very lucky to find a new home, home with lots of LOVE and H! [emoji6] congrats again!





PrestigeH said:


> Yeah new member. Time for a celebration!!!! [emoji482][emoji482]





Bobmops said:


> Best action pic ever &#128525;&#128525;&#128148;&#128148;! Love that little guy ! So happy he finally found great home !





perfumegirl01 said:


> What a cutie pie and a heartwarming story.  I like how he has a dignified look as the new owner of a happy megt10.





honhon said:


> kind heart and beautiful action! lucky boy to find a new home



Thank you, everyone. He seems to be blending into the family seamlessly. He is just so sweet and Misha is only a tad jealous.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Happy Monday!



You look awesome as always.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you, everyone. He seems to be blending into the family seamlessly. He is just so sweet and Misha is only a tad jealous.




Give Misha sometime. I am sure Misha will be glad to have a friend. [emoji3]


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Happy Monday!





ari said:


> Wow he is such a cutie! Rudy sounds good to me! Congrats Megt! I'm so happy for you and for him! I'd love to have a small dog, but my DH said absolutely "NO, I'm not going to take around  a little dog! " we had 3 German Shepards and DH is totally converted cat man. I think a small dog with our 2 cats would be lots of fun, but I can't convince him, he prefers a 3d cat ))


Thank you, Ari. My DH is a cat man too. I wonder if that is the European in him. If it wasn't for him I would just have had dogs. I love German Shepards and had one when I was younger but these days small dogs are perfect for me and my lifestyle.


ari said:


> Forgot to say that I love your outfit! Gorgeous color combination!


Thank you.


Seedlessplum said:


> This is an artistic shot!
> 
> 
> 
> You looked so elegant in black. Very beautiful constance!
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a big heart and I hope you will keep Rudy. He is just so adorable and I am sure he will be a great joy to you and your DH
> 
> You look great in your kelly!


Thank you so much. I am totally keeping him. I believe that when you make a commitment to an animal you keep it and give them the best that you can for a good life.


atomic110 said:


> This is definitely the best H in action! you are such a warm, sympathetic and beautiful person ! 'Rudy' is lucky  to have you and we are all welcome new members here &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Thank you. I am very happy that it seems to be working out so well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Omg you guys are killing me. Poor eternal. PH didn't post today!!! [emoji48]



I knew it!!! Thank you my darling friend!!! You saved me[emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> U miss it because u miss me. &#129299;[emoji16]



AND YOU!!! [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]... Making me go on a wild goose chase[emoji23][emoji23]... Ok you wait and watch now [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U miss it because u miss me. &#129299;[emoji16]




Miss you? Be ready for a 100k run! I am going to chase you now... Ready set GO... If I catch you I get ALL your H goodies [emoji12][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Miss you? Be ready for a 100k run! I am going to chase you now... Ready set GO... If I catch you I get ALL your H goodies [emoji12][emoji3]




Just scroll a few more and u can see my post. Awwwww u didn't leave any comment for me. I feel sad now. [emoji13][emoji12][emoji14][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Miss you? Be ready for a 100k run! I am going to chase you now... Ready set GO... If I catch you I get ALL your H goodies [emoji12][emoji3]







PrestigeH said:


> Just scroll a few more and u can see my post. Awwwww u didn't leave any comment for me. I feel sad now. [emoji13][emoji12][emoji14][emoji5]&#65039;




Poor eternal. PH needs to post two shoes tomorrow to make it up to you!


----------



## megt10

H.C.LV. said:


> You look really happy Meg!! &#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128054;
> 
> Of course I love all your accessories but this little guy is such a cutie!


Thank you so much. I am really happy. I feel like he was meant to be our baby boy. It worked out that I was in the right place at the right time by chance. I think that Kelly is a lucky bag for me. 


periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. And thanks for sharing your beautiful Kelly. Stay warm and safe!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg congrats on the cutie! You look fabulous and happy and the bag is perfect for your mood!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Ari, must confess I have the Joyeuse boots in Black also. Too similiar?


Thank you. I am happy. 


Kat.Lee said:


> How lovely. You look so happy, so is your new puppy. He's the lucky one to be homed with your loving family!


Thanks, Kat. He is a welcome addition.


periogirl28 said:


> Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3251795


This is so beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Just scroll a few more and u can see my post. Awwwww u didn't leave any comment for me. I feel sad now. [emoji13][emoji12][emoji14][emoji5]&#65039;



Hahaha!!! Hmmm... Remember the story of the boy who screamed 'wolf'?...yup now you better watch out [emoji12]



Kat.Lee said:


> Poor eternal. PH needs to post two shoes tomorrow to make it up to you!




He better right Kat? and to compensate he should also courier all his rodeos [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design!
> i use these daily





ari said:


> Sarah loves it too



Oh my that is a fantastic set and a gorgeous cat.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Hmmm... Remember the story of the boy who screamed 'wolf'?...yup now you better watch out [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He better right Kat? and to compensate he should also courier all his rodeos [emoji3][emoji3]




Ermmmm I didn't screamed wolf. I just hold ur hands. [emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Hmmm... Remember the story of the boy who screamed 'wolf'?...yup now you better watch out [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He better right Kat? and to compensate he should also courier all his rodeos [emoji3][emoji3]




Exactly my thought eternal!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813


I love this bag!


loves said:


> i think this is the only birdie picotin i've ever seen. gorgeous blue
> 
> 
> 
> today my only H in action is a gator cdc
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA9W2JsvNcg/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> View attachment 3251815


Great pic.


periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814



Wow, I am loving the rainbow of H goodness.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ermmmm I didn't screamed wolf. I just hold ur hands. [emoji48][emoji48]



[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



Kat.Lee said:


> Exactly my thought eternal!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## megt10

Wenichang said:


> Meg, you have both a great H collection and a beautiful heart!


Thank you so much. I am honored to be the first time you have posted.


catsinthebag said:


> megt10, I don't often comment on this thread (too much to follow!), but I have to say your post brought happy tears to my eyes. I know you recently lost a beloved pup, and it's so good to see this happy photo. (DH and I lost one of our favorite cats the day after Christmas, so I think I know exactly what you've been through.)
> 
> Rudy (if the name sticks), is one very lucky dog indeed! Not only is his new momma a stylish, H-toting goddess, but he will be loved and cared for forever. Congrats to you both!


Thank you. I know this thread moves so fast. I mostly can't keep up either. I am so sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking to lose a beloved member of the family. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Your story warmed my heart my dear meg! Gosh you are a beautiful person both inside and outside! To think they were putting this beautiful puppy to sleep! Thank you for sharing your story! Rudy sounds like a perfect name! Bless your DH and you for being so amazing and kind hearted! I love dogs and to see this little guys' beautiful warm eyes makes my heart melt! He is lucky to come to an amazing home [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Misha is a darling to adjust well[emoji4]... You look so beautiful with Rudy in your arms
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful!!! I love the dresses you wear ari! You have the best collection and your K goes so beautifully with your gorgeous dress [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite shawl designs this season my friend and you wear it beautifully!!! Love the J and how casually chic you look always! Stay warm!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> So dainty and pretty my beautiful friend! I can totally imagine you having tea and oh those macaroons :sigh: now I am hungry!!! You and your choices are so elegant! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Beautiful pattern! Love the red and white combination dear ari[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... What a stylish way to have a meal[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah is too adorable [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! You never disappoint my dear Kat and your collection of exotics are honestly TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love Ms. Picotin[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Gorgeous arm candy dear Loves!! You have such elegant hands[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAHA! That position has already been filled by her team members...petition REJECTED [emoji12][emoji12]


Thank you so very much. You are always so kind.


meridian said:


> Yay!  Congratulations!  You look so pretty and happy!  So happy for you!!  Welcome Rudy!!


Thank you.


PrestigeH said:


> Give Misha sometime. I am sure Misha will be glad to have a friend. [emoji3]



I will. So far so good. Misha wasn't happy when Rudy wanted on my lap at the computer. Normally Misha gets in his dog bed in the morning and sleeps some more. So I put Rudy down and Misha got up on my lap for about 5 minutes then he was good to go to sleep knowing that he is still top dog. Rudy is back happily on my lap.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am honored to be the first time you have posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I know this thread moves so fast. I mostly can't keep up either. I am so sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking to lose a beloved member of the family.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much. You are always so kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will. So far so good. Misha wasn't happy when Rudy wanted on my lap at the computer. Normally Misha gets in his dog bed in the morning and sleeps some more. So I put Rudy down and Misha got up on my lap for about 5 minutes then he was good to go to sleep knowing that he is still top dog. Rudy is back happily on my lap.




That's cute and sweet.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> That's cute and sweet.



Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.


Ah, sibling harmony- how peaceful&#55357;&#56832;
Congrats on your new addition to the family !


----------



## megt10

Scarf and Glove said:


> Ah, sibling harmony- how peaceful&#65533;&#65533;
> Congrats on your new addition to the family !



Thank you so much. He is the perfect fit for our family.


----------



## nadineluv

ari said:


> Happy Monday!




Ari you look fabulous in your Valentino dress, love Valentino rtw. Hope to own a dress someday. Also love your K.


----------



## nadineluv

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814




Wow beautiful H rainbow!


----------



## nadineluv

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813




Stunning!!


----------



## nadineluv

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.




Meg you look fabulous w your H gear! You wear those colors so well!! Love how happy you look too!! Cute dog!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Really? Good taste and very good choice!



Thank you dear, you know my tastes well! 




loves said:


> just when i was chatting with you about being away from here  thank you so much and yours too
> 
> 
> 
> i love rainbows like this! beautiful colours and a lovely varied collection
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my dear  look fierce only



&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

frenchyfind said:


> I love your constance!!





frenchyfind said:


> Great rainbow colors!!!



Thank you frenchfind!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Oh my goodness. Small? Not small at all. I am now fully awake. I really need to be ur best best best friend. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



Yes sure, my best best best friend! 



atomic110 said:


> Wow, seeing this rainbow really warm my heart &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



I hope it keeps you warm on a cold day!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> I wish to have the collection like yours!



Thank you, as am sure you will have a bigger collection soon! 



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am really happy. I feel like he was meant to be our baby boy. It worked out that I was in the right place at the right time by chance. I think that Kelly is a lucky bag for me.
> 
> Thank you. I am happy.
> 
> Thanks, Kat. He is a welcome addition.
> 
> This is so beautiful.



Thank you megt!


----------



## periogirl28

nadineluv said:


> Wow beautiful H rainbow!



Thank you nadienluv!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> and my darling stylish friend something tells me this is not even your complete collection but just a preview.. Am I right? [emoji6]... The tosca Victoria and black baby C is missing along with how many others? [emoji3][emoji3]... Please please consider doing a family picture [emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;...I love your anemone B and that saffron yellow B is divine!!! The colors of your C! :faint again: my goodness I think you need to take a vacation my friend and I need to come babysit your bags soon [emoji3][emoji3]



Dearest, thanks so much. I kept it strictly to 7 colours, the 2 SOs are Violet and Moutarde Chèvre. Please do come and babysit, anytime! I don't think I should do a family pic....


----------



## ellietilly

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.




Oh Meg, I am trying to catch up on this thread, your story brought a small tear to my eye - you are such a lovely doggie mummy! Rudy is going to have a wonderful home with you (and DH & Misha). Love the K too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.



Omg!!! How cute is that meg? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this picture made my day!!! ADORABLE! thank you so much for posting this[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Dearest, thanks so much. I kept it strictly to 7 colours, the 2 SOs are Violet and Moutarde Chèvre. Please do come and babysit, anytime! I don't think I should do a family pic....



STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING my beautiful friend with amazing taste[emoji7][emoji7].....And please do consider posting a family picture[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;... Gosh I can only imagine how it must look like but an actual picture would be HEAVEN[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.




Absolutely love this, Meg - made me smile. Rescues are seriously the best dogs. We adopted Charlie two years ago when he was 3 - smart, sweet, patient, loving, fun and very good - and I'm pretty sure that he understands everything we say to him. Plus, if I had ever had a DD her name would have been Charlie, so he fit right in. Enjoy Rudy, he's adorable!


----------



## frenchyfind

atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg




Beautiful shot atomic110[emoji126]


----------



## frenchyfind

Seedlessplum said:


> I love your goldie too! Hope you will have her back soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute and very stylish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice white and I like your watch too




Thank you Seedlessplum[emoji4]


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, as am sure you will have a bigger collection soon!



I think i will need another 10 years to have a collection like yours. Haha! But then, good stuffs are worth the wait!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> I think i will need another 10 years to have a collection like yours. Haha! But then, good stuffs are worth the wait!




Well it's taken me 9 years of collecting slowly. I definitely agree it's worth the wait! [emoji8]


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



Meg10...I love everything about this picture, especially the new addition in your arms!!! So happy for you!! You so deserve to have found one another! Best wishes to Misha on her surgeries (my dog is undergoing the same thing right now &#10084;&#65039.  Hope you're enjoying your beautiful new Kelly.


----------



## Love_Couture

This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814



Thank you for posting eye candy!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813



It is such a beautiful blue. Lovely shot as always.


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.



So sweet ! Total harmony !


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Well it's taken me 9 years of collecting slowly. I definitely agree it's worth the wait! [emoji8]



Please keep your beautiful pics rolling in to keep me inspired to achieve my endless wishlist! 





Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3252141



Another inspiring pic of Kelly with her 'sidekick' 
Its a great contribution! And your scarf is beautiful. And of course, not forgetting your lovely pendant


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3252141




Love your gorgeous BN K Love_Couture! Hope I am lucky enough to snag one in six months [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> today my only H in action is a gator cdc



looking fierce alright but way cool girl! 



periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.



hmmm...i think this is just a small fraction of your collection  lovely nonetheless but we want to see more more more....



megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.



*megt10*, congrats on your new doggy. you have a big kind heart 



Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday.



lovely K, rodeo and shawl.


----------



## Beads123

atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg




Love your Jypsiere. This is a brilliant photo and you look really great.


----------



## Nankali

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



Dear meg, your story brought me into tears.. You are such a kind hearted lady, beautiful inside and out, and your DH is a sweetheart. What a precious little puppy you have there, and so lucky to have found a home like yours! 
Thank you for sharing!
ps. your outfit is lovely and your H collection is to die for!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.




So sweet and happy. Megt give Urself a pat on the shoulder. Excellent!!!!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3252141




You look fabulous. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution today, Black Constance 18
> 
> View attachment 3251491



This is stunning!  I love the coat and C combination!


----------



## Dluvch

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.



Ahhhh so sweet!  This is one lucky puppy to find a great home filled with so much love!


----------



## Dluvch

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



U look fantastic!  Lucky doggie!   Congrats, he's adorable.


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg



I LOVE that color!!!  Great outfit, perfect!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814



Nice collection! Totally put a huge smile on my face!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hopingoneday

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.




Awwwww! He is adorable and you are a wonderful person for giving him a new home


----------



## Dluvch

Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3252141



What a beauty!!!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813



the perfect duo to trio if you include the arm candy!


----------



## Dluvch

ari said:


> Sarah loves it too



Ahhhh it is perfection, your cat looks like a statue!


----------



## hopingoneday

Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3252141




Beautiful!


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.



Ahahaha, this is super cute!


----------



## ari

nadineluv said:


> Ari you look fabulous in your Valentino dress, love Valentino rtw. Hope to own a dress someday. Also love your K.



Thank you nadineluv! I saw the same dress on sale yesterday at Stylebob. Hope you get one that you like soon!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3252141



Gorgeous splash of colors!


----------



## ari

Dira919 said:


> Ahhhh it is perfection, your cat looks like a statue!



She knows how to pose)))


----------



## l.ch.

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



Oh, meg, this is sooo sweet of you. It always breaks my heart, that I can't adopt all the poor dogs out there... We already adopted one years ago, when our situation was different. Now, living away from home, with no loved ones around us and working all the time, it's hard to have him. We pay a lot of money for a day care and I always feel guilty leaving him....


----------



## Miss Al

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.



Aww... how sweet.


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> looking fierce alright but way cool girl!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm...i think this is just a small fraction of your collection  lovely nonetheless but we want to see more more more....
> 
> 
> 
> *megt10*, congrats on your new doggy. you have a big kind heart
> 
> 
> 
> lovely K, rodeo and shawl.



Chincac you are too kind. Would love to see more of your collection too!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Thank you for posting eye candy!



You are welcome Rami, looking forward to your action pics also! 



Dira919 said:


> This is stunning!  I love the coat and C combination!





Dira919 said:


> Nice collection! Totally put a huge smile on my face!!!



Thank you Dira, you are always so sweet and encouraging! 



Seedlessplum said:


> Please keep your beautiful pics rolling in to keep me inspired to achieve my endless wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another inspiring pic of Kelly with her 'sidekick'
> Its a great contribution! And your scarf is beautiful. And of course, not forgetting your lovely pendant



Agree, the wishlist never really ends!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> You are welcome Rami, looking forward to your action pics also!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dira, you are always so sweet and encouraging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, the wishlist never really ends!




Now everyone is dying to see the FULL version of your bag collection my friend[emoji3][emoji3] please indulge us! I read somewhere you have been collecting for 9 years! Wow!!! I can only imagine what 9 years of patience must look like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... It's such an inspiration for newbies like me who started just 7 months back [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Gosh I have a long long way to go before I can even have something anywhere even a 1000 miles of your gorgeous stunning collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I totally get my inspiration from you and my other wonderful friends here! Now I wish those other friends of mine would indulge me and post their family pics too[emoji3][emoji3]... Ahem...Dear KAT, PH, MEG, MOIRAI, CHINCAC, ATOMIC....are you all listening? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]... Rami is the only one to have posted her family picture and naughty PH only of his B's [emoji6]


----------



## megt10

nadineluv said:


> Meg you look fabulous w your H gear! You wear those colors so well!! Love how happy you look too!! Cute dog!!


Thank you so much.


ellietilly said:


> Oh Meg, I am trying to catch up on this thread, your story brought a small tear to my eye - you are such a lovely doggie mummy! Rudy is going to have a wonderful home with you (and DH & Misha). Love the K too!


Thanks he is already settling in. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! How cute is that meg? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this picture made my day!!! ADORABLE! thank you so much for posting this[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING my beautiful friend with amazing taste[emoji7][emoji7].....And please do consider posting a family picture[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;... Gosh I can only imagine how it must look like but an actual picture would be HEAVEN[emoji8][emoji8]


Thank you. This morning he has decided that the large crate with a plush bed is more to his liking after chasing the cats for a few minutes. His personality is emerging and he is darling if not housebroken yet.


BBC said:


> Absolutely love this, Meg - made me smile. Rescues are seriously the best dogs. We adopted Charlie two years ago when he was 3 - smart, sweet, patient, loving, fun and very good - and I'm pretty sure that he understands everything we say to him. Plus, if I had ever had a DD her name would have been Charlie, so he fit right in. Enjoy Rudy, he's adorable!


Thank you. I agree. Most of the dogs that I have ever had have been rescue dogs. They do seem to be the most loving wonderful animals once they know that they are in a forever home.


hclubfan said:


> Meg10...I love everything about this picture, especially the new addition in your arms!!! So happy for you!! You so deserve to have found one another! Best wishes to Misha on her surgeries (my dog is undergoing the same thing right now &#10084;&#65039.  Hope you're enjoying your beautiful new Kelly.



Thank you. I am so sorry to hear about your dog. It is really a scary time. I got Misha groomed and cut very short in anticipation of his surgery tomorrow. I will be sending well wishes your way for your baby.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3252141


Love everything!


chincac said:


> looking fierce alright but way cool girl!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm...i think this is just a small fraction of your collection  lovely nonetheless but we want to see more more more....
> 
> 
> 
> *megt10*, congrats on your new doggy. you have a big kind heart
> 
> 
> 
> lovely K, rodeo and shawl.


Thank you so much. 


Nankali said:


> Dear meg, your story brought me into tears.. You are such a kind hearted lady, beautiful inside and out, and your DH is a sweetheart. What a precious little puppy you have there, and so lucky to have found a home like yours!
> Thank you for sharing!
> ps. your outfit is lovely and your H collection is to die for!


Thank you. I am very blessed to have such a wonderful DH. 


PrestigeH said:


> So sweet and happy. Megt give Urself a pat on the shoulder. Excellent!!!!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


Will do 


Dira919 said:


> Ahhhh so sweet!  This is one lucky puppy to find a great home filled with so much love!


Thank you. We do already love the little guy.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Now everyone is dying to see the FULL version of your bag collection my friend[emoji3][emoji3] please indulge us! I read somewhere you have been collecting for 9 years! Wow!!! I can only imagine what 9 years of patience must look like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... It's such an inspiration for newbies like me who started just 7 months back [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Gosh I have a long long way to go before I can even have something anywhere even a 1000 miles of your gorgeous stunning collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I totally get my inspiration from you and my other wonderful friends here! Now I wish those other friends of mine would indulge me and post their family pics too[emoji3][emoji3]... Ahem...Dear KAT, PH, MEG, MOIRAI, CHINCAC, ATOMIC....are you all listening? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]... Rami is the only one to have posted her family picture and naughty PH only of his B's [emoji6]




I did please scroll up. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## megt10

hopingoneday said:


> Awwwww! He is adorable and you are a wonderful person for giving him a new home


Thank you.


ari said:


> Ahahaha, this is super cute!


I know right.


l.ch. said:


> Oh, meg, this is sooo sweet of you. It always breaks my heart, that I can't adopt all the poor dogs out there... We already adopted one years ago, when our situation was different. Now, living away from home, with no loved ones around us and working all the time, it's hard to have him. We pay a lot of money for a day care and I always feel guilty leaving him....


I feel the same way. I wish I could give all of them homes. We do what we can. 


Miss Al said:


> Aww... how sweet.



Yes, it was really sweet. This morning they both decided that a nice warm fluffy dog bed was way more comfortable. It is nice to know that he is becoming more secure.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I did please scroll up. &#129299;&#129299;




Hahaha!!! Hmmm... Your nose just reached US Mr. Pinocchio errrr Mr. PH[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Now everyone is dying to see the FULL version of your bag collection my friend[emoji3][emoji3] please indulge us! I read somewhere you have been collecting for 9 years! Wow!!! I can only imagine what 9 years of patience must look like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... It's such an inspiration for newbies like me who started just 7 months back [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Gosh I have a long long way to go before I can even have something anywhere even a 1000 miles of your gorgeous stunning collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I totally get my inspiration from you and my other wonderful friends here! Now I wish those other friends of mine would indulge me and post their family pics too[emoji3][emoji3]... Ahem...Dear KAT, PH, MEG, MOIRAI, CHINCAC, ATOMIC....are you all listening? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]... Rami is the only one to have posted her family picture and naughty PH only of his B's [emoji6]



I will try and post pictures this week. You never know there may be a new member of the family after tomorrow. I am waiting for my first SO, but don't expect that anytime soon. I would love to add a second Berline to my collection and perhaps a Picotin MM. So we will have to wait and see what catches my eye if anything.


----------



## PrestigeH

I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I will try and post pictures this week. You never know there may be a new member of the family after tomorrow. I am waiting for my first SO, but don't expect that anytime soon. I would love to add a second Berline to my collection and perhaps a Picotin MM. So we will have to wait and see what catches my eye if anything.



Thank you so much Meg  I just LOVE your style!!! You are truly an inspiration H wise and as a human being [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Oooh new member? I am so excited!!!! Wow! And an SO soon too!!! You have great options to choose from! I have been thinking about a pico MM too. Hugs to both you and misha for the surgery tomorrow. He will come out with flying colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769




OOOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGG!!! All NEW?  need instant medical attention!!! REVEAL REVEAL REVEAL!!! Not only do you inspire me my darling friend but I think you also just killed me [emoji23][emoji16][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769







eternallove4bag said:


> OOOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGG!!! All NEW?  need instant medical attention!!! REVEAL REVEAL REVEAL!!! Not only do you inspire me my darling friend but I think you also just killed me [emoji23][emoji16][emoji3]



I just called 911 after a first aid session!! Is this real????? O M G!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much Meg  I just LOVE your style!!! You are truly an inspiration H wise and as a human being [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Oooh new member? I am so excited!!!! Wow! And an SO soon too!!! You have great options to choose from! I have been thinking about a pico MM too. Hugs to both you and misha for the surgery tomorrow. He will come out with flying colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGG!!! All NEW?  need instant medical attention!!! REVEAL REVEAL REVEAL!!! Not only do you inspire me my darling friend but I think you also just killed me [emoji23][emoji16][emoji3]




Ha ha. Just came back from the store. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I just called 911 after a first aid session!! Is this real????? O M G!!!




Don't call 911. Call me. Lol. I hope it will be real. Not a dream too. Anyway nothing special. Like Eternallove says, every time I am a good boy, I will open one present. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> I just called 911 after a first aid session!! Is this real????? O M G!!!



Hahaha! Totally need it! Omg Kat did you see his parade of boxes :faint again:



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha. Just came back from the store. [emoji16]



Wow! Before I die of anticipation you got to open the boxes my friend [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



PrestigeH said:


> Don't call 911. Call me. Lol. I hope it will be real. Not a dream too. Anyway nothing special. Like Eternallove says, every time I am a good boy, I will open one present. [emoji16][emoji16]




Calling you? My dear after your shot I feel like booking the first flight and coming straight to your doorsteps...with the entire team [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Totally need it! Omg Kat did you see his parade of boxes :faint again:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Before I die of anticipation you got to open the boxes my friend [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling you? My dear after your shot I feel like booking the first flight and coming straight to your doorsteps...with the entire team [emoji12]




Lol all empty boxes. Please don't come over. [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Totally need it! Omg Kat did you see his parade of boxes :faint again:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Before I die of anticipation you got to open the boxes my friend [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling you? My dear after your shot I feel like booking the first flight and coming straight to your doorsteps...with the entire team [emoji12]



I'm ready!! 



PrestigeH said:


> Lol all empty boxes. Please don't come over. [emoji12][emoji13]



You are too naughty. You don't get to open them. Hand them over to eternal and she will open them for you and take care of them!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I'm ready!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are too naughty. You don't get to open them. Hand them over to eternal and she will open them for you and take care of them!!




Lol naughty but nice. Lol [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Can't resist the temptation so now I need serious damage control. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Lol naughty but nice. Lol [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Can't resist the temptation so now I need serious damage control. [emoji12][emoji12]




Ahhhh in fact eternal and I need damage control....brain damage after seeing that pic!! Serious damage.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Lol all empty boxes. Please don't come over. [emoji12][emoji13]



Liar liar pants on fire [emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> I'm ready!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are too naughty. You don't get to open them. Hand them over to eternal and she will open them for you and take care of them!!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Love you Kat! Great call [emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Lol naughty but nice. Lol [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Can't resist the temptation so now I need serious damage control. [emoji12][emoji12]



Hahaha... Ok enough of the chit chat....OPEN NOW!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhh in fact eternal and I need damage control....brain damage after seeing that pic!! Serious damage.




So true my friend! I think I am permanently damaged now [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801




Nice match. I love the boots. So stylish. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Nice match. I love the boots. So stylish. [emoji3]




[emoji8][emoji8]thank you ... Now open the boxes [emoji35]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801




You look fabulous as always. Everything well matched. Drive safe and keep warm! Hope you'll pick up the KD soon. PH doesn't open his boxes. Then you open yours first. Go girl!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous as always. Everything well matched. Drive safe and keep warm! Hope you'll pick up the KD soon. PH doesn't open his boxes. Then you open yours first. Go girl!!




[emoji31][emoji31] Ha ha u go girl. Too tired to open boxes now. Lol [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801



you always look stunning ... love the combo ... did you just had a hair cut


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



omg my eyes just changed to orange ... can't wait for your reveal ... i just went to the store today but only came home with 1 box


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> omg my eyes just changed to orange ... can't wait for your reveal ... i just went to the store today but only came home with 1 box




Thank you Noreen. Will do reveal probably tomorrow. What did you get? [emoji16][emoji16] Please reveal too if you can.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801



You look gorgeous, eternal! I love how you matched everything. Love your boots too.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801



Neutrals on point!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



   OMG, PH! You bought the whole store! Which ones are for us?!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! REVEAL PLEASE


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Now everyone is dying to see the FULL version of your bag collection my friend[emoji3][emoji3] please indulge us! I read somewhere you have been collecting for 9 years! Wow!!! I can only imagine what 9 years of patience must look like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... It's such an inspiration for newbies like me who started just 7 months back [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Gosh I have a long long way to go before I can even have something anywhere even a 1000 miles of your gorgeous stunning collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I totally get my inspiration from you and my other wonderful friends here! Now I wish those other friends of mine would indulge me and post their family pics too[emoji3][emoji3]... Ahem...Dear KAT, PH, MEG, MOIRAI, CHINCAC, ATOMIC....are you all listening? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]... Rami is the only one to have posted her family picture and naughty PH only of his B's [emoji6]



I agree with you. Would love to see some family shots....so we could all  away.


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769


&#128562;OMG, I need CPR&#128561; what's happening? Is H on sales now and I'm not invited? Lol... surrender it to us before we use our force&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3252141



Fabulous look and bag! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## atomic110

frenchyfind said:


> Beautiful shot atomic110[emoji126]





Beads123 said:


> Love your Jypsiere. This is a brilliant photo and you look really great.





Dira919 said:


> I LOVE that color!!!  Great outfit, perfect!


Thank  you for your lovely comments my friends *frenchyfind, Beads, Dira919*&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.





megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.



You are absolutely wonderful, Meg! Love these pics! How lucky that you and your new furry baby found each other. It was meant to be. Much happiness to you and yours.


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Sorry mods, had to post this. Problem solved.


Sweet~
that's brilliant *megt*!


Love_Couture said:


> This thread is moving lightening fast. I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful action pictures. Here is my humble contribution.  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Monday. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3252141


Love your scarf, K an rodeo~ well done *Love_Couture *


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawl designs this season my friend and you wear it beautifully!!! Love the J and how casually chic you look always! Stay warm!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801


Can't thank enough for your lovely compliment * eternallove*. This is so funny to picture you 'eyeing' on PH and yet you've dress up yourself so beautifully for work &#128521;&#128521; unbelievable, you must teach me some tricks on how to look good like  you do!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



Wowza, *PH*, my imagination is in overdrive with all of your new H boxes! 

Can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801



Love your outfit, you look wonderful! Your evie works perfectly coordinated.


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801



Oh i love this entire outfit! Good taste!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



Have i missed anything here? I need to see these boxes open!!!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801



Wowee, so pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



This is MUCH more interesting than my collection. Waiting, waiting.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Now everyone is dying to see the FULL version of your bag collection my friend[emoji3][emoji3] please indulge us! I read somewhere you have been collecting for 9 years! Wow!!! I can only imagine what 9 years of patience must look like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... It's such an inspiration for newbies like me who started just 7 months back [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Gosh I have a long long way to go before I can even have something anywhere even a 1000 miles of your gorgeous stunning collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I totally get my inspiration from you and my other wonderful friends here! Now I wish those other friends of mine would indulge me and post their family pics too[emoji3][emoji3]... Ahem...Dear KAT, PH, MEG, MOIRAI, CHINCAC, ATOMIC....are you all listening? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]... Rami is the only one to have posted her family picture and naughty PH only of his B's [emoji6]



Dearest you are so cute! I let others go first. We must be polite. Age before beauty etc etc...


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...



Looking gorgeous!  Have a golden Tuesday!


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Noreen. Will do reveal probably tomorrow. What did you get? [emoji16][emoji16] Please reveal too if you can.



i just did you just have to look for it


----------



## frenchyfind

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769




[emoji15][emoji15][emoji322][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous as always. Everything well matched. Drive safe and keep warm! Hope you'll pick up the KD soon. PH doesn't open his boxes. Then you open yours first. Go girl!!



Thank you my stunning friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Going tomorrow for my KD.. Praying for no more snow[emoji6]...can't believe PH disappeared on us and didn't open his boxes [emoji35]



PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31] Ha ha u go girl. Too tired to open boxes now. Lol [emoji12][emoji12]



Meanie&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;... Too tired? Let me open your boxes! I am all energized and ready to go[emoji3][emoji3]



noreen_uk said:


> you always look stunning ... love the combo ... did you just had a hair cut



My darling friend! Thank you so much! No hair cut [emoji3][emoji3].. Just a little wet hair maybe? I am so excited for you... Out of class now so am going to read your email at length and celebrate with you!!! Yay! Many congrats on your fabulous purchase [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Noreen. Will do reveal probably tomorrow. What did you get? [emoji16][emoji16] Please reveal too if you can.



I know! I know! But I won't give my friends secret away[emoji3][emoji3] Noreen do a reveal thread please! It deserves a thread of its own [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, eternal! I love how you matched everything. Love your boots too.



Thank you my gorgeous friend[emoji8][emoji8] boots were so comfy that couldn't resist them[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Neutrals on point!



Thank you my dear Rami! Probably one of the only few neutrals in my closet [emoji51][emoji51]... But keep posting and inspiring me my friend and I will keep on adding more neutrals to my wardrobe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> OMG, PH! You bought the whole store! Which ones are for us?!



Hahaha! That's the best response[emoji3][emoji3] at least some of this loot has to be for us right my friend?



Rami00 said:


> I agree with you. Would love to see some family shots....so we could all  away.



Right Rami? Meg agreed, PH showed new boxes instead, Kat hedged, periogirl is quiet, Moirai hasn't responded to our request either and atomic...atomic? Did you hear us? [emoji23]



atomic110 said:


> [emoji44]OMG, I need CPR[emoji33] what's happening? Is H on sales now and I'm not invited? Lol... surrender it to us before we use our force[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Oh my friend I felt the same [emoji23][emoji3]... Now he is totally asking us to ATTACK [emoji12][emoji12]



atomic110 said:


> Can't thank enough for your lovely compliment * eternallove*. This is so funny to picture you 'eyeing' on PH and yet you've dress up yourself so beautifully for work [emoji6][emoji6] unbelievable, you must teach me some tricks on how to look good like  you do![emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Hehehe!! What to do! I was driving and still eyeing PH's boxes! Omg! I think he bought the entire store[emoji23][emoji23]... You are a sweetheart my friend for always supporting me[emoji8][emoji3]



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your outfit, you look wonderful! Your evie works perfectly coordinated.



Thank you so much VigeeLeBrun [emoji8][emoji8]



Seedlessplum said:


> Oh i love this entire outfit! Good taste!




Thank you my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Wowee, so pretty!



Thank you my gorgeous friend [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> Dearest you are so cute! I let others go first. We must be polite. Age before beauty etc etc...




Hahaha! Oh but we are not giving up so easily! Not for the eye candy you have in store [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Looking gorgeous!  Have a golden Tuesday!




Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] ... I loved the comment! Golden Tuesday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942



you look gorgeous periogirl28 love the combo too ... PH said he will do the reveal tomorrow can't wait


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942




 what a beautiful outfit and RV roulis is TDF! Oh my goodness my friend you look ready to conquer the world!!! Boring? I would call it SUPER ELEGANT AND INSPIRING my friend. You look amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> you look gorgeous periogirl28 love the combo too ... PH said he will do the reveal tomorrow can't wait



Thank you so much. I think all that shopping exhausted him!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> what a beautiful outfit and RV roulis is TDF! Oh my goodness my friend you look ready to conquer the world!!! Boring? I would call it SUPER ELEGANT AND INSPIRING my friend. You look amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





I choose dresses like this so I can eat 8 course tasting menus. Hahahah!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> I choose dresses like this so I can eat 8 course tasting menus. Hahahah!




You are too funny! Seriously you look perfection!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what an amazing dress!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



How beautiful is that !!! Show us more !


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801



Look great and cozy dear Eternal


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942



You look very elegant dear periogirl !enjoy your evening !


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> You are too funny! Seriously you look perfection!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; what an amazing dress!





Bobmops said:


> You look very elegant dear periogirl !enjoy your evening !



Thank you dears!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942



I love your outfit with these accessories. You look very elegant, so befitting of the fabulous places you attend.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942


 
It's all in the details. Captured beautifully!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> I love your outfit with these accessories. You look very elegant, so befitting of the fabulous places you attend.



Oh Moirai, you are ever so gracious! Thanks so much. I am realize I am very blessed to be able to have these life experiences.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Look great and cozy dear Eternal




Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> It's all in the details. Captured beautifully!



Dearest Rami, my fashionista friend! Red hem was helpfully pointed out by SA. I think she was responsible for adding the Kelly belt to the purchase.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814



Amazing collection and beautiful colors!



Kat.Lee said:


> Cold Monday! Ms Picotin Ostrich Blue Iris is out for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251813



Everything here is gorgeous!



loves said:


> i think this is the only birdie picotin i've ever seen. gorgeous blue
> today my only H in action is a gator cdc
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BA9W2JsvNcg/?taken-by=itallendstoday
> View attachment 3251815



Beautiful CDC and love the mix of texture with the other unique bracelets. You have lovely fingers.



periogirl28 said:


> Good morning! No bags yet, Nil porcelain which I use everyday, white tea at breakfast, green tea macaroon for after. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3251795



Elegant like you!



ari said:


> Love it! love it! what a beautiful stilish breakfast!  gorgeous design!
> i use these daily





ari said:


> Sarah loves it too



Lovely china! Sarah is so adorable! What kind of cat is she? She looks like a princess.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Dearest Rami, my fashionista friend! Red hem was helpfully pointed out by SA. I think she was responsible for adding the Kelly belt to the purchase.


 
LOL! She is a keeper..trust me! You always look fabulous ..love your mod shots.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg



Fabulous shot, atomic! Thanks for taking us along with you on your journey.


----------



## Fgl11

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769




Wow!! Can't wait to see what's inside!!


----------



## Latte_Queen

eternallove4bag said:


> ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from ph[emoji3][emoji3]... My pc shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801


love....love....love!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

atomic110 said:


> Temple visit today with my J and new shawl La Promenade Corail. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] Finally I get to see sunshine despite the weather is still very  chilling [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e8/75/57/e875573e75a626d21ae5b8a24deee4d7.jpg




Atomic, you look wonderful!  Love how your shawl and J pop!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Latte_Queen said:


> love....love....love!!!




Thank you so much Latte_Queen [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801




Neutral perfection!  You look great friend!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Neutral perfection!  You look great friend!




Thank you my TPF bestie! Come back! We miss you here! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769




Ahhhhhhh!   Is there any H left for the rest of us?  Hehe.  So excited to see what treasures you selected...you always have the most wonderful H items!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Now everyone is dying to see the FULL version of your bag collection my friend[emoji3][emoji3] please indulge us! I read somewhere you have been collecting for 9 years! Wow!!! I can only imagine what 9 years of patience must look like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... It's such an inspiration for newbies like me who started just 7 months back [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Gosh I have a long long way to go before I can even have something anywhere even a 1000 miles of your gorgeous stunning collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I totally get my inspiration from you and my other wonderful friends here! Now I wish those other friends of mine would indulge me and post their family pics too[emoji3][emoji3]... Ahem...Dear KAT, PH, MEG, MOIRAI, CHINCAC, ATOMIC....are you all listening? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]... Rami is the only one to have posted her family picture and naughty PH only of his B's [emoji6]




Agreed!  I would like to daydream over all your lovely H items...I bet your H closets are heaven on earth!


----------



## Fgl11

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942




Beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942




This is stunning on you!  Perfectly coordinated!


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Now everyone is dying to see the FULL version of your bag collection my friend ..please indulge us! I read somewhere you have been collecting for 9 years! Wow!!! I can only imagine what 9 years of patience must look like .. It's such an inspiration for newbies like me who started just 7 months back . Gosh I have a long long way to go before I can even have something anywhere even a 1000 miles of your gorgeous stunning collection... I totally get my inspiration from you and my other wonderful friends here! Now I wish those other friends of mine would indulge me and post their family pics too. Ahem...Dear KAT, PH, MEG, MOIRAI, CHINCAC, ATOMIC....are you all listening?  Rami is the only one to have posted her family picture and naughty PH only of his B's [emoji6]



lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!

a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.



lovely dress...we are twins on the belt! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...



great match with the burberry shoes. 



PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members.



woohoo..can't wait to see new and old members


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> 
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253211




I was about to go teach another class but one look at your picture my dear chincac and I had to literally sit down in my chair :mouth open: OMG!!! If this is what the boxes look like my dear I can't wait to see what things are there INSIDE these boxes!!! WOW WOW WOW! Speechless and lost my train of thought! Now what do I teach[emoji30][emoji30]... All that's going to come out of my mouth is 'FABULOUS Hermes Collections' [emoji23][emoji23][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> lovely dress...we are twins on the belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great match with the burberry shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo..can't wait to see new and old members




Thank you my dear! Still speechless after your picture :drooling:[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> View attachment 3253211


----------



## Fgl11

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801




This look is fab!!


----------



## Fgl11

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814




Such a great idea for a picture!! Love all of them!!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> 
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253211




Woohoo!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Fgl11 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you so much! 



LaenaLovely said:


> This is stunning on you!  Perfectly coordinated!




Thanks Laena! 



chincac said:


> lovely dress...we are twins on the belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great match with the burberry shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo..can't wait to see new and old members




Want to be twins on everything you have! 



Fgl11 said:


> Such a great idea for a picture!! Love all of them!!




[emoji16]


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> View attachment 3253211



Wow! I could get lost in there.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> OMG, PH! You bought the whole store! Which ones are for us?!




Good morning Moirai. Rise and shine. Yes something is for you. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].....the paper bags. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! REVEAL PLEASE




Morning Rami. I may have missed out your family photo. Can you post again for me please? Look into my eyes. &#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [emoji44]OMG, I need CPR[emoji33] what's happening? Is H on sales now and I'm not invited? Lol... surrender it to us before we use our force[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Come back neighbour and I will tell u. Show me what u have got for your trip too.


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, *PH*, my imagination is in overdrive with all of your new H boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for your reveal.




Many thanks VigeeLeBrun. Nothing great in those boxes. No special bag yet. [emoji28] Yes will do a reveal later. [emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Have i missed anything here? I need to see these boxes open!!!




Morning Seedlessplum. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> i just did you just have to look for it




Noreen. Hee hee. That's a good one. [emoji38]


----------



## PrestigeH

frenchyfind said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji322][emoji126][emoji126]




Thank you Frenchyfind. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my stunning friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Going tomorrow for my KD.. Praying for no more snow[emoji6]...can't believe PH disappeared on us and didn't open his boxes [emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> Meanie&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;... Too tired? Let me open your boxes! I am all energized and ready to go[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> My darling friend! Thank you so much! No hair cut [emoji3][emoji3].. Just a little wet hair maybe? I am so excited for you... Out of class now so am going to read your email at length and celebrate with you!!! Yay! Many congrats on your fabulous purchase [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I know! I know! But I won't give my friends secret away[emoji3][emoji3] Noreen do a reveal thread please! It deserves a thread of its own [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my gorgeous friend[emoji8][emoji8] boots were so comfy that couldn't resist them[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear Rami! Probably one of the only few neutrals in my closet [emoji51][emoji51]... But keep posting and inspiring me my friend and I will keep on adding more neutrals to my wardrobe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! That's the best response[emoji3][emoji3] at least some of this loot has to be for us right my friend?
> 
> 
> 
> Right Rami? Meg agreed, PH showed new boxes instead, Kat hedged, periogirl is quiet, Moirai hasn't responded to our request either and atomic...atomic? Did you hear us? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my friend I felt the same [emoji23][emoji3]... Now he is totally asking us to ATTACK [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe!! What to do! I was driving and still eyeing PH's boxes! Omg! I think he bought the entire store[emoji23][emoji23]... You are a sweetheart my friend for always supporting me[emoji8][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much VigeeLeBrun [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]




Good morning Eternallove.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942




First ---- beautiful. Second ---- elegant. Third ----where's your family collection?? [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14] I can really spend the whole day in your wardrobe. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much. I think all that shopping exhausted him!




U r so sweet. Yes indeed. Was running about in the store like a child.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Moirai. Rise and shine. Yes something is for you. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].....the paper bags. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]



LOL, beggars can't be choosers. Indeed, a good morning! Hope you had plenty of rest. You've got lots of unwrapping to do.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> How beautiful is that !!! Show us more !




Hello Bobmops. Do you want to see me more or inside the boxes? [emoji12]&#129299;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. Yes indeed. Was running about in the store like a child.




Must show us soon. I have never ever bought so much just in 1 trip!


----------



## PrestigeH

Fgl11 said:


> Wow!! Can't wait to see what's inside!!




Thank you Fgl11. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Ahhhhhhh!   Is there any H left for the rest of us?  Hehe.  So excited to see what treasures you selected...you always have the most wonderful H items!




Yes still got lots of treasures reserved for you. I only got the leftovers. Most of the items I got all men's stuff I think. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> 
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253211




Chincac this is what I call a library. Wow wow wow. That's the difference between a small pile of snow and a mountain full of snow. I need to bow down. [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> LOL, beggars can't be choosers. Indeed, a good morning! Hope you had plenty of rest. You've got lots of unwrapping to do.




Moirai you are my love. No begging at all. [emoji28] ok some ribbons for you. [emoji12] Now have to go work. Hopefully I will have the energy to open boxes. But opening mine will be a much faster than Chincac. Look at those boxes. I can even swim in them. [emoji1][emoji9]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Must show us soon. I have never ever bought so much just in 1 trip!




[emoji7][emoji8] [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## crazyforbag

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769




You are not only good but lucky too!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## crazyforbag

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> View attachment 3253211






OMG!!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> View attachment 3253211


faintfaintfaint:


----------



## PrestigeH

crazyforbag said:


> You are not only good but lucky too!!




Thank you. Yes I have been really blessed by my Lord. Of course, my SA is very cool too. [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Fgl11 said:


> This look is fab!!



Thank you so much Fgl11 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove.




OMG!!! How could you even sleep with all of us waiting [emoji35][emoji35]... REVEAL ALREADY or seriously I am taking the next flight [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much Fgl11 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! How could you even sleep with all of us waiting [emoji35][emoji35]... REVEAL ALREADY or seriously I am taking the next flight [emoji12]




Take the next flight and come over. Can't wait to go H shopping with you. Maybe we should all gather at the HQ. When the SA ask 'What can I do for you?' 'We are here for the inventory!! Please step aside [emoji3].' will be our reply.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Take the next flight and come over. Can't wait to go H shopping with you. Maybe we should all gather at the HQ. When the SA ask 'What can I do for you?' 'We are here for the inventory!! Please step aside [emoji3].' will be our reply.




Lol! Omg! I so wish we lived in the same city! Trying to imagine the SA's face [emoji23][emoji23]... Ok stop chit chatting!!! Where's the loot [emoji3][emoji3]... My goodness you move at the pace of a snail!!! How many hours ago did you buy???...and till now zero pictures! Zilch!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Omg! I so wish we lived in the same city! Trying to imagine the SA's face [emoji23][emoji23]... Ok stop chit chatting!!! Where's the loot [emoji3][emoji3]... My goodness you move at the pace of a snail!!! How many hours ago did you buy???...and till now zero pictures! Zilch!!




I am a little small and cute snail. [emoji222] How many hours ago? But I am in the store now. Lol kidding. Heading to work now but my mind is thinking of the boxes back home. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I am a little small and cute snail. [emoji222] How many hours ago? But I am in the store now. Lol kidding. Heading to work now but my mind is thinking of the boxes back home. [emoji16][emoji16]




:mouth dropping: you went to work without a reveal? [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]... Turn back right now! Reverse your car and go back. Tell your boss you have an urgent task to attend to and that your well being depends on it!! You seriously went to WOOOOORRRRRKKKK??[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> :mouth dropping: you went to work without a reveal? [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]... Turn back right now! Reverse your car and go back. Tell your boss you have an urgent task to attend to and that your well being depends on it!! You seriously went to WOOOOORRRRRKKKK??[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]




Yes I am a snail so I need to work. Leaves leaves leaves [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I am a snail so I need to work. Leaves leaves leaves [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]




Hahaha!!! Ummmm... Are you allowed lunch breaks Mr. Snail? POST THEN!... Oh fine take your time&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;... Don't get fired please!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



What did I miss? And can I come over and play with your new toys???  I'M in H a Heaven!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> What did I miss? And can I come over and play with your new toys???  I'M in H a Heaven!




Of course you are welcome Dira. Just that mostly men stuff. Lol. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Rami. I may have missed out your family photo. Can you post again for me please? Look into my eyes. &#128578;&#128579;&#128578;&#128579;



Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.




You have the best colours. Thank you Rami. Love everything here. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you are welcome Dira. Just that mostly men stuff. Lol. [emoji16][emoji16]




I do wear men's watches, I do steal ahem borrow my DH's t-shirts all the time, I don't mind men's bracelets either &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;... Ok all set!!! I think I am going take them sorry love them all [emoji12][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.



Oh I can drool over your collection all day long my friend[emoji7][emoji7]... Each a classic piece! Hoping to add a K to my small collection before the year is out[emoji6]



PrestigeH said:


> You have the best colours. Thank you Rami. Love everything here. [emoji3]




+1!!! I need RC in my life one way or another now [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I do wear men's watches, I do steal ahem borrow my DH's t-shirts all the time, I don't mind men's bracelets either &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;... Ok all set!!! I think I am going take them sorry love them all [emoji12][emoji8]







eternallove4bag said:


> Oh I can drool over your collection all day long my friend[emoji7][emoji7]... Each a classic piece! Hoping to add a K to my small collection before the year is out[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1!!! I need RC in my life one way or another now [emoji7][emoji7]




Ok Eternallove. Correction!! They are not men's stuff. They are baby stuff. So you don't need them right? [emoji12][emoji12] Yes I would like to have a K that Rami has. So cool. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok Eternallove. Correction!! They are not men's stuff. They are baby stuff. So you don't need them right? [emoji12][emoji12] Yes I would like to have a K that Rami has. So cool. [emoji16][emoji16]




Ok I will have whatever you have! Does that clarify things [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]...and you get the K for me too [emoji3][emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I will have whatever you have! Does that clarify things [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]...and you get the K for me too [emoji3][emoji6]





PrestigeH said:


> Ok Eternallove. Correction!! They are not men's stuff. They are baby stuff. So you don't need them right? [emoji12][emoji12] Yes I would like to have a K that Rami has. So cool. [emoji16][emoji16]



You guys are killing me


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> You guys are killing me




Lol have to apologize to everyone here. Sorry we are being crazy and noisy here. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.



Your collection is so gorgeous, Rami! 



Rami00 said:


> You guys are killing me





eternallove4bag said:


> :mouth dropping: you went to work without a reveal? [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]... Turn back right now! Reverse your car and go back. Tell your boss you have an urgent task to attend to and that your well being depends on it!! You seriously went to WOOOOORRRRRKKKK??[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]





PrestigeH said:


> Lol have to apologize to everyone here. Sorry we are being crazy and noisy here. [emoji16][emoji16]



OMG, I'm dying of laughter here too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Lol have to apologize to everyone here. Sorry we are being crazy and noisy here. [emoji16][emoji16]




+1 [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Ok Eternallove. Correction!! They are not men's stuff. They are baby stuff. So you don't need them right? [emoji12][emoji12] Yes I would like to have a K that Rami has. So cool. [emoji16][emoji16]



PH you are so funny. I can't stop laughing. I shall wait patiently for your reveal. No pressure. Only when you are ready.


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> PH you are so funny. I can't stop laughing. I shall wait patiently for your reveal. No pressure. Only when you are ready.




Thank you Miss Al. Hope you don't find me too noisy and nonsensical. [emoji16]


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Miss Al. Hope you don't find me too noisy and nonsensical. [emoji16]



You just have a great sense of humour PH. I am just wondering which city you live in? Can't wait for your reveal, which should be done once u return home from work right?


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> You just have a great sense of humour PH. I am just wondering which city you live in? Can't wait for your reveal, which should be done once u return home from work right?




I live in the same city as Atomic. [emoji16][emoji16] It is a 'fine' city as Atomic mentioned. Ha ha. Yes but nothing special. No B or K. [emoji16]


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> I live in the same city as Atomic. [emoji16][emoji16] It is a 'fine' city as Atomic mentioned. Ha ha. Yes but nothing special. No B or K. [emoji16]


 
I also live in a 'fine' city... we are neighbors then. Hello neighbor.


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> I also live in a 'fine' city... we are neighbors then. Hello neighbor.




Oh really yes join our team then. Ha ha. That's so cool. [emoji8][emoji7][emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Oh really yes join our team then. Ha ha. That's so cool. [emoji8][emoji7][emoji8][emoji7]



What team? Confused. Don't we all belong to the H camp?


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> What team? Confused. Don't we all belong to the H camp?




Hee Hee. Yes we all belong to the same H camp. [emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms08c

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> View attachment 3253211


 H Heaven!!


----------



## ms08c

Rami00 said:


> Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.


 stunning collection! Happy H family


----------



## ms08c

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814


I love love your H rainbowLooks gorgeous. Beautiful shot


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Right Rami? Meg agreed, PH showed new boxes instead, Kat hedged, periogirl is quiet, Moirai hasn't responded to our request either and atomic...atomic? Did you hear us? [emoji23]
> 
> Oh my friend I felt the same [emoji23][emoji3]... Now he is totally asking us to ATTACK [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> Hehehe!! What to do! I was driving and still eyeing PH's boxes! Omg! I think he bought the entire store[emoji23][emoji23]... You are a sweetheart my friend for always supporting me[emoji8][emoji3]


Oh my *eternallove *, look at chincac's collection&#128525; and we must start conquering these Orange mountain first!&#128539;


periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942


If this is boring, then I got confused with the vocabulary, lol...&#128539; love the details * periogirl*


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Fabulous shot, atomic! Thanks for taking us along with you on your journey.


Haha, hopefully I didn't bore you with the same J, thanks * Moirai* &#128517;


LaenaLovely said:


> Atomic, you look wonderful!  Love how your shawl and J pop!


Thanks *LaenaLovely*! I love J pop&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> View attachment 3253211


I fainted *chincac *! Please rescue me... by showing us what's inside &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


PrestigeH said:


> Take the next flight and come over. Can't wait to go H shopping with you. Maybe we should all gather at the HQ. When the SA ask 'What can I do for you?' 'We are here for the inventory!! Please step aside [emoji3].' will be our reply.





eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Omg! I so wish we lived in the same city! Trying to imagine the SA's face [emoji23][emoji23]... Ok stop chit chatting!!! Where's the loot [emoji3][emoji3]... My goodness you move at the pace of a snail!!! How many hours ago did you buy???...and till now zero pictures! Zilch!!


I bet we all will get ban by H because we will be too noisy &#128517;&#128517;&#128517; right * eternallove, PrestigeH *? Lol....


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Seedlessplum. [emoji1]



Good morning and afternoon to u my dear prestigeH! I am down with flu and lost my voice. But i am glad to have this thread to keep me company while i am medical leave. Have i miss your reveals? Oh mine, please tell me where to see all your goodies! I can't wait!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Rami00 said:


> Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.



To me, its is a large family. So happy to see these lovely Bs and K!


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942



Good gracious! Thanks for enlightening me with some of your H items. I feel i have some much to learn! Everything is just so perfect to me


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Come back neighbour and I will tell u. Show me what u have got for your trip too.


Haha, how come you know where I'm now *PrestigeH *&#128521;&#128521;
J meet her fellow friends in H store&#128516;&#128516;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9b/58/ae/9b58ae82911152e4e7db6d564ac94a64.jpg


----------



## Seedlessplum

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> View attachment 3253211



Amazed! This is your 7 months of labour! Wow!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Good morning and afternoon to u my dear prestigeH! I am down with flu and lost my voice. But i am glad to have this thread to keep me company while i am medical leave. Have i miss your reveals? Oh mine, please tell me where to see all your goodies! I can't wait!




Hi Seedlessplum. Hope you get well soon. Drink more water too. Ermmm no reveals from me yet. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, how come you know where I'm now *PrestigeH *
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9b/58/ae/9b58ae82911152e4e7db6d564ac94a64.jpg




Are you back? Picture looks familiar!!! Or am I just imagining. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedlessplum. Hope you get well soon. Drink more water too. Ermmm no reveals from me yet. [emoji16][emoji16]



Thanks dear, will do! &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Haha, how come you know where I'm now *PrestigeH *&#128521;&#128521;
> J meet her fellow friends in H store&#128516;&#128516;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9b/58/ae/9b58ae82911152e4e7db6d564ac94a64.jpg



Hope u have gotten something nice!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Are you back? Picture looks familiar!!! Or am I just imagining. [emoji16][emoji16]


All H store look alike&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> All H store look alike[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Oh yes. Ha ha [emoji28][emoji28] So are u back??? Or not??? Quick come back!!!! Need to go shopping with u. [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.


You have  a lovely family! I wanna be part of it&#128516;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I live in the same city as Atomic. [emoji16][emoji16] It is a 'fine' city as Atomic mentioned. Ha ha. Yes but nothing special. No B or K. [emoji16]





Miss Al said:


> I also live in a 'fine' city... we are neighbors then. Hello neighbor.





Miss Al said:


> What team? Confused. Don't we all belong to the H camp?


Be careful my dear *Miss Al* who you wanna team up here, lol &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> I live in the same city as Atomic. [emoji16][emoji16] It is a 'fine' city as Atomic mentioned. Ha ha. Yes but nothing special. No B or K. [emoji16]



you are actually my neighbour PH but now i live on the other side of the world.  i love your city very much and do go there whenever i am back home.  it's already more than 24 hrs but still no reveal from you.  you are really killing us now


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> you are actually my neighbour PH but now i live on the other side of the world.  i love your city very much and do go there whenever i am back home.  it's already more than 24 hrs but still no reveal from you.  you are really killing us now




Wow Noreen we are neighbors. Ha ha. Sorry still working very hard here. Guess not so hard since I have been replying here. [emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Not sure if 'fine city' is what i think u all mean. 

Assuming it is, here is a shot from 'fine city'. Feeling a little bored with staying indoor, I decided to stack 3 behapi straps together, just for fun.


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Not sure if 'fine city' is what i think u all mean.
> 
> Assuming it is, here is a shot from 'fine city'. Feeling a little bored with staying indoor, I decided to stack 3 behapi straps together, just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 3253662




Hi Seedlessplum. Thanks for the inspiration. Love the way you combine the bracelets. Cool. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedlessplum. Thanks for the inspiration. Love the way you combine the bracelets. Cool. [emoji3]



Thanks PrestigeH, you are always so spontaneous. Hope my strap pics won't bored you guys here


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hello Bobmops. Do you want to see me more or inside the boxes? [emoji12]&#129299;



Is there such option available ? Hmmmmmm, let me seeee....
Let's start with boxes then l can take a look at you ) &#128526;&#128556;&#129300;


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Not sure if 'fine city' is what i think u all mean.
> 
> Assuming it is, here is a shot from 'fine city'. Feeling a little bored with staying indoor, I decided to stack 3 behapi straps together, just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 3253662


Great combo ! Love the green and blue best. &#128526;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks PrestigeH, you are always so spontaneous. Hope my strap pics won't bored you guys here




Never bored. Please post more when u can. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Is there such option available ? Hmmmmmm, let me seeee....
> 
> Let's start with boxes then l can take a look at you ) [emoji41][emoji51]&#129300;




[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Wow Noreen we are neighbors. Ha ha. Sorry still working very hard here. Guess not so hard since I have been replying here. [emoji12]



don't play play ha ... you still have 1-2 hours to finish work i suppose with the time different ... please keep your promise to unbox all your new goodies


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Not sure if 'fine city' is what i think u all mean.
> 
> Assuming it is, here is a shot from 'fine city'. Feeling a little bored with staying indoor, I decided to stack 3 behapi straps together, just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 3253662


Nice stack! Haha, it is the Fine city that you know, we know... LOL


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Nice stack! Haha, it is the Fine city that you know, we know... LOL



Thanks for your compliment. And glad to know &#128521;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Oh yes. Ha ha [emoji28][emoji28] So are u back??? Or not??? Quick come back!!!! Need to go shopping with u. [emoji12]


Lol, I can't do the shopping like you do &#128517; Haha, does this place look familiar to you PrestigeH? &#128539;&#128539;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/59/6a/88/596a88154fd6fabca0cbe2b737cba6f0.jpg


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Lol, I can't do the shopping like you do &#128517; Haha, does this place look familiar to you PrestigeH? &#128539;&#128539;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/59/6a/88/596a88154fd6fabca0cbe2b737cba6f0.jpg



I am camping here now to see what u have got!


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> don't play play ha ... you still have 1-2 hours to finish work i suppose with the time different ... please keep your promise to unbox all your new goodies




[emoji31][emoji31] U r supposed to be my friend.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Lol, I can't do the shopping like you do [emoji28] Haha, does this place look familiar to you PrestigeH? [emoji14][emoji14]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/59/6a/88/596a88154fd6fabca0cbe2b737cba6f0.jpg




Ha ha I know where u r now!!! Where's this place please? [emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Bobmops said:


> Great combo ! Love the green and blue best. &#128526;&#128525;



Thank you very much! I have just started to love green &#128154;. Hope its not too late!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you are welcome Dira. Just that mostly men stuff. Lol. [emoji16][emoji16]



I can rock men's jewlery better than my hubby, is that invitation still open, cause I'm getting in the car now with my Jumbo tote so I can bring home some souvenirs


----------



## Dluvch

noreen_uk said:


> don't play play ha ... you still have 1-2 hours to finish work i suppose with the time different ... please keep your promise to unbox all your new goodies



Good girl Noreen!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> I can rock men's jewlery better than my hubby, is that invitation still open, cause I'm getting in the car now with my Jumbo tote so I can bring home some souvenirs







Dira919 said:


> Good girl Noreen!




[emoji31][emoji31]What's happening!!! [emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> You guys are killing me



Have to admit I'm been dreaming about your RC!  I get a huge smile on my face every time I see your bags, because they truly are the best collection!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



Did I miss the unboxing?  Please tell me, I'm looking through the threads and see nothing.  Must get some water, as this excitement is way too much for me to handle.


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Did I miss the unboxing?  Please tell me, I'm looking through the threads and see nothing.  Must get some water, as this excitement is way too much for me to handle.




Please scroll up. Just around the corner. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

Dira919 said:


> Did I miss the unboxing?  Please tell me, I'm looking through the threads and see nothing.  Must get some water, as this excitement is way too much for me to handle.





PrestigeH said:


> Please scroll up. Just around the corner. [emoji16][emoji16]


Our dear * PrestigeH* is still beat around the bush&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## periogirl28

Fgl11 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! 



ms08c said:


> I love love your H rainbowLooks gorgeous. Beautiful shot



Thank you! 



atomic110 said:


> Oh my *eternallove *, look at chincac's collection&#55357;&#56845; and we must start conquering these Orange mountain first!&#55357;&#56859;
> 
> If this is boring, then I got confused with the vocabulary, lol...&#55357;&#56859; love the details * periogirl*



Thanks atomic! Hope you are enjoying your trip and also shopping H! 



Seedlessplum said:


> Good gracious! Thanks for enlightening me with some of your H items. I feel i have some much to learn! Everything is just so perfect to me



Don't worry I was a total newbie and we are still learning together. 



Seedlessplum said:


> Not sure if 'fine city' is what i think u all mean.
> 
> Assuming it is, here is a shot from 'fine city'. Feeling a little bored with staying indoor, I decided to stack 3 behapi straps together, just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 3253662



Inspired! So colorful and cheerful! Total recovery soon please, we are going to visit Prestige!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you Dira! I must say that red flap you have in your avatar is sumptuous! You must have a huge Chanel collection?


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Please scroll up. Just around the corner. [emoji16][emoji16]



You naughty boy!  I have a reveal myself, one that I have kept a secret for the last month, if you show, I'll show??? Actually my reveal is nothing considering what you have to show us.  I think I would compare mine as the cheese balls they pass out at fancy dinner parties that don't even satisfy your hunger where as yours is the main course with the sides and all.


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31] U r supposed to be my friend.


i will be your friend once i've seen your new goodies 



Dira919 said:


> Good girl Noreen!


girls have to stick together


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you Dira! I must say that red flap you have in your avatar is sumptuous! You must have a huge Chanel collection?



she is the queen of red chanel flaps and have all the shades periogirl28


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> she is the queen of red chanel flaps and have all the shades periogirl28



Wow that's super fantastic!  Sorry for being ignorant! I only have 5 flaps and that's my Chanel collection!


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> You naughty boy!  I have a reveal myself, one that I have kept a secret for the last month, if you show, I'll show??? Actually my reveal is nothing considering what you have to show us.  I think I would compare mine as the cheese balls they pass out at fancy dinner parties that don't even satisfy your hunger where as yours is the main course with the sides and all.



I am sure that is not true, sitting on it for a month, naughty girl!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> You naughty boy!  I have a reveal myself, one that I have kept a secret for the last month, if you show, I'll show??? Actually my reveal is nothing considering what you have to show us.  I think I would compare mine as the cheese balls they pass out at fancy dinner parties that don't even satisfy your hunger where as yours is the main course with the sides and all.




Please reveal. Me just knock off from work. Now going to.....ahem ok will reveal later promise. But mine is nothing great too. Just some normal stuff. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> i will be your friend once i've seen your new goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girls have to stick together




All girls and boys should stick together. [emoji127][emoji127][emoji127]


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Please reveal. Me just knock off from work. Now going to.....ahem ok will reveal later promise. But mine is nothing great too. Just some normal stuff. [emoji3]



I just knocked off from work too and drove home already. Now patiently waiting for your reveal. 

cc: To all the girls, I in the girls' team.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Miss Al said:


> What team? Confused. Don't we all belong to the H camp?



Hahaha! You got him there Miss Al[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee. Yes we all belong to the same H camp. [emoji16]



Hmmmmm.... You are standing guard over your treasure cave on one side and all of us are trying to make our way together from the other side [emoji3][emoji23]



atomic110 said:


> Oh my *eternallove *, look at chincac's collection[emoji7] and we must start conquering these Orange mountain first![emoji14]
> 
> If this is boring, then I got confused with the vocabulary, lol...[emoji14] love the details * periogirl*



Aha! My friend you are dodging but am not giving up on anyone of you[emoji3][emoji3]... I still want to see your collection please[emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> I fainted *chincac *! Please rescue me... by showing us what's inside [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> I bet we all will get ban by H because we will be too noisy [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] right * eternallove, PrestigeH *? Lol....



Oh that's my dream that we all get together! Gosh can you imagine all the H stuff in that room [emoji23][emoji23]



Seedlessplum said:


> Good morning and afternoon to u my dear prestigeH! I am down with flu and lost my voice. But i am glad to have this thread to keep me company while i am medical leave. Have i miss your reveals? Oh mine, please tell me where to see all your goodies! I can't wait!



Oh no! Hope you feel better my dear! Went through the same thing a few weeks back and it's no fun[emoji20][emoji20]... Take care and get lots of rest 



atomic110 said:


> Haha, how come you know where I'm now *PrestigeH *[emoji6][emoji6]
> J meet her fellow friends in H store[emoji1][emoji1]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9b/58/ae/9b58ae82911152e4e7db6d564ac94a64.jpg



Beautiful shot! I just love the color of your J! Stunning my friend and great call on the shawl[emoji7][emoji7]



PrestigeH said:


> Oh yes. Ha ha [emoji28][emoji28] So are u back??? Or not??? Quick come back!!!! Need to go shopping with u. [emoji12]



Leave poor atomic alone! Yes she will go shopping with you... IN YOUR HOUSE[emoji3][emoji3]... Right now it's an actual H store since you cleaned out your local H store [emoji23][emoji23]



noreen_uk said:


> you are actually my neighbour PH but now i live on the other side of the world.  i love your city very much and do go there whenever i am back home.  it's already more than 24 hrs but still no reveal from you.  you are really killing us now



I feel the same my friend!!! Good god!!! PH we are all waiting patiently till now!!! You don't want an angry mob on your hands now do you[emoji12][emoji12]



Seedlessplum said:


> Not sure if 'fine city' is what i think u all mean.
> 
> Assuming it is, here is a shot from 'fine city'. Feeling a little bored with staying indoor, I decided to stack 3 behapi straps together, just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 3253662



I love the vibrant colors!!! Stunning stack dear Seedlessplum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Lol, I can't do the shopping like you do [emoji28] Haha, does this place look familiar to you PrestigeH? [emoji14][emoji14]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/59/6a/88/596a88154fd6fabca0cbe2b737cba6f0.jpg



OMG how many reveals am I missing? Oh my friend am dying to see what you got at the store!! Promenade and J looking fabulous together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dira919 said:


> I can rock men's jewlery better than my hubby, is that invitation still open, cause I'm getting in the car now with my Jumbo tote so I can bring home some souvenirs



Hahaha! You go girl [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;



Dira919 said:


> You naughty boy!  I have a reveal myself, one that I have kept a secret for the last month, if you show, I'll show??? Actually my reveal is nothing considering what you have to show us.  I think I would compare mine as the cheese balls they pass out at fancy dinner parties that don't even satisfy your hunger where as yours is the main course with the sides and all.



Ooooooh! My ears just perked up! Secret since last month? Omg!!! Reveal please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



noreen_uk said:


> she is the queen of red chanel flaps and have all the shades periogirl28



+1... Dira's Chanel red flap collection is TDF [emoji7][emoji7]



Miss Al said:


> I just knocked off from work too and drove home already. Now patiently waiting for your reveal.
> 
> cc: To all the girls, I in the girls' team.




Great call Miss Al... Dear PH stop trying now... Your recruiting efforts till now have yielded ZERO members on your team [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## frenchyfind

Rami00 said:


> Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.




I L[emoji7]VE it!!! You can't go wrong with these babies.[emoji126]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! You got him there Miss Al[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.... You are standing guard over your treasure cave on one side and all of us are trying to make our way together from the other side [emoji3][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Aha! My friend you are dodging but am not giving up on anyone of you[emoji3][emoji3]... I still want to see your collection please[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's my dream that we all get together! Gosh can you imagine all the H stuff in that room [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Hope you feel better my dear! Went through the same thing a few weeks back and it's no fun[emoji20][emoji20]... Take care and get lots of rest
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot! I just love the color of your J! Stunning my friend and great call on the shawl[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Leave poor atomic alone! Yes she will go shopping with you... IN YOUR HOUSE[emoji3][emoji3]... Right now it's an actual H store since you cleaned out your local H store [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same my friend!!! Good god!!! PH we are all waiting patiently till now!!! You don't want an angry mob on your hands now do you[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> I love the vibrant colors!!! Stunning stack dear Seedlessplum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> OMG how many reveals am I missing? Oh my friend am dying to see what you got at the store!! Promenade and J looking fabulous together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! You go girl [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh! My ears just perked up! Secret since last month? Omg!!! Reveal please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> +1... Dira's Chanel red flap collection is TDF [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great call Miss Al... Dear PH stop trying now... Your recruiting efforts till now have yielded ZERO members on your team [emoji23][emoji23]




Good morning Eternallove and good evening to myself. Me still outside. Ha ha. Promise will do a quick reveal later. Now is shopping time. Still got ten minutes before they close. [emoji14][emoji13]


----------



## Miss Al

Prestige H is suddenly so quiet. He must be busy unboxing his loot. I wonder which local H store he goes to. I won't go to that store coz all the inventory must have gone home with him.


----------



## PrestigeH

Eternallove to prove my sincerity. This is for you. [emoji8][emoji8]Trying out LV shoes. Love this one. Have to include my Hermes shoes. Hope I don't get banned here. Sorry about it. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> Prestige H is suddenly so quiet. He must be busy unboxing his loot. I wonder which local H store he goes to. I won't go to that store coz all the inventory must have gone home with him.




I am nobody. All inventory still there. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Eternallove to prove my sincerity. This is for you. [emoji8][emoji8]Trying out LV shoes. Love this one. Have to include my Hermes shoes. Hope I don't get banned here. Sorry about it. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3253754



another shopping trip PH  ... if you need help to unboxing your new goodies we all ladies here are more than happy to help


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove and good evening to myself. Me still outside. Ha ha. Promise will do a quick reveal later. Now is shopping time. Still got ten minutes before they close. [emoji14][emoji13]



Omg!!! Shopping already before opening the haul from yesterday [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



PrestigeH said:


> Eternallove to prove my sincerity. This is for you. [emoji8][emoji8]Trying out LV shoes. Love this one. Have to include my Hermes shoes. Hope I don't get banned here. Sorry about it. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3253754



Oooooooh!!! I LOVE the LV shoes!!! I am huge fan of their shoes too! I hope you buy this one! It's so stylish and perfect! Love the H shoes too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Ok you are forgiven for not posting H haul if you are going to share the pictures of your current shopping trip with me[emoji8][emoji8]... Ooh post more please of what else you are looking at!


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> another shopping trip PH  ... if you need help to unboxing your new goodies we all ladies here are more than happy to help







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Shopping already before opening the haul from yesterday [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooh!!! I LOVE the LV shoes!!! I am huge fan of their shoes too! I hope you buy this one! It's so stylish and perfect! Love the H shoes too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Ok you are forgiven for not posting H haul if you are going to share the pictures of your current shopping trip with me[emoji8][emoji8]... Ooh post more please of what else you are looking at!




I was there with my friend. Saw this pair. I really love it and getting it. Thanks Eternallove and Noreen. Ok we better come back to H topic. Sorry for the side track. [emoji16]


----------



## Myrkur

Miss Al said:


> Prestige H is suddenly so quiet. He must be busy unboxing his loot. I wonder which local H store he goes to. I won't go to that store coz all the inventory must have gone home with him.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I was there with my friend. Saw this pair. I really love it and getting it. Thanks Eternallove and Noreen. Ok we better come back to H topic. Sorry for the side track. [emoji16]




We badly need to create another thread to share our experiences H or non-H [emoji16][emoji16]... Thank you for sharing the pictures my friend! I love your new shoes[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

PrestigeH said:


> Take the next flight and come over. Can't wait to go H shopping with you. Maybe we should all gather at the HQ. When the SA ask 'What can I do for you?' 'We are here for the inventory!! Please step aside [emoji3].' will be our reply.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can't stop laughing reading back all the posts


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can't stop laughing reading back all the posts




Thank you Myrkur. We are just a noisy bunch. [emoji127][emoji127]


----------



## Myrkur

chincac said:


> lol..i think you have done pretty well for 7 months!
> 
> 
> 
> a few months ago i had new wardrobes installed. i had to take everything out of the bedrooms into the living room..i took this pic of the H corner...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253211




OMG!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] Are you still looking for a daughter to adopt? I'm available [emoji112]&#127995;[emoji112]&#127995;[emoji112]&#127995;


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942




Love the whole outfit [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji177]


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801




Very casual chic, looking great as always [emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Ahhhh in fact eternal and I need damage control....brain damage after seeing that pic!! Serious damage.



Omg, in fact I need therapy!


----------



## Myrkur

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769




Wait a minute.. It's been almost 24H and I believe I have not skipped a post. Where is the reveal PrestigeH? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok running for work but going to keep an eye for the 'reveal' from PH[emoji3][emoji3]... My PC shawl, bangle and evie in action today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252800
> View attachment 3252801


The whole outfit matches so well my dear! You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Wait a minute.. It's been almost 24H and I believe I have not skipped a post. Where is the reveal PrestigeH? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;




Sorry Mykur. Mall has closed. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] Heading back home now. Give me sometime to open boxes too, &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



OMG I just die! PrestigeH you must be very happy to have so many lovely H members! Can't wait for your reveal! You just started my day with shock! lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942


Beautiful! Everything is beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> OMG I just die! PrestigeH you must be very happy to have so many lovely H members! Can't wait for your reveal! You just started my day with shock! lol




Good morning beautiful. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814



Love your rainbow!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

You ladies are way too sweet and kind...



Myrkur said:


> Very casual chic, looking great as always [emoji8]



Thank you so much dear Myrkur [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



AvrilShower said:


> The whole outfit matches so well my dear! You look gorgeous as always!



Thank you my dear AvrilShower [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Myrkur

PrestigeH said:


> Sorry Mykur. Mall has closed. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] Heading back home now. Give me sometime to open boxes too, &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;&#129299;[emoji12][emoji12]




I'll give you another 24 hours [emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## Myrkur

Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767




Nice colours. Ur kitty is so smart looking. I have three kitties too. [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## Freckles1

Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767




Mykur I love these photos!! Twins on the TT!!! This is probably my favorite!!
Kitty is darling!!!


----------



## Myrkur

PrestigeH said:


> Nice colours. Ur kitty is so smart looking. I have three kitties too. [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]




She is a smartass, but extremely naughty too [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] what kitties do you have? We originally wanted a traditional siamese first.. 




Freckles1 said:


> Mykur I love these photos!! Twins on the TT!!! This is probably my favorite!!
> Kitty is darling!!!




Thank you! And I agree I love this cw the most, the colors are perfectly in balance imo as the others are too busy.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!

Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> I am camping here now to see what u have got!


Haha *Seedlessplum* , let's look at PrestigeH's reveal first.. mine is nothing compared to him&#128521;&#128521;


PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha I know where u r now!!! Where's this place please? [emoji12]


Told you already *PrestigeH * &#128517;&#128517; H store... lol &#128518;&#128518;


Miss Al said:


> I just knocked off from work too and drove home already. Now patiently waiting for your reveal.
> 
> cc: To all the girls, I in the girls' team.


&#128518;&#128518;good call * Miss Al* !


eternallove4bag said:


> Aha! My friend you are dodging but am not giving up on anyone of you[emoji3][emoji3]... I still want to see your collection please[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Oh that's my dream that we all get together! Gosh can you imagine all the H stuff in that room [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Beautiful shot! I just love the color of your J! Stunning my friend and great call on the shawl[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Leave poor atomic alone! Yes she will go shopping with you... IN YOUR HOUSE[emoji3][emoji3]... Right now it's an actual H store since you cleaned out your local H store [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> OMG how many reveals am I missing? Oh my friend am dying to see what you got at the store!! Promenade and J looking fabulous together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Lol... focus on PH my dear* eternallove* &#128521;&#128521; mine is nothing compared to our friend PH... and Thanks again for your lovely compliment&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> She is a smartass, but extremely naughty too [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] what kitties do you have? We originally wanted a traditional siamese first..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And I agree I love this cw the most, the colors are perfectly in balance imo as the others are too busy.




One came to my place and decided to stay. Second one adopted during my birthday from an animal rescue holding. Third one adopted from my vet. So basically all three are adopted. Lots of fun and evil doing from them. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!




Hi LaenaLovely. Hope you get well soon. Looking great still. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Eternallove to prove my sincerity. This is for you. [emoji8][emoji8]Trying out LV shoes. Love this one. Have to include my Hermes shoes. Hope I don't get banned here. Sorry about it. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3253754


Haha, *PrestigeH * got many legs.. ops, I mean shoes... I am really curious about your wardrobe, when can we see it? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Myrkur

PrestigeH said:


> One came to my place and decided to stay. Second one adopted during my birthday from an animal rescue holding. Third one adopted from my vet. So basically all three are adopted. Lots of fun and evil doing from them. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]




How good of you to adopt!! My dogs are adopted too and they are better behaved then the one dog I got as a puppy [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767


Happy play time!! Your Kitty is so cool looking! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha *Seedlessplum* , let's look at PrestigeH's reveal first.. mine is nothing compared to him[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> Told you already *PrestigeH * [emoji28][emoji28] H store... lol [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> [emoji38][emoji38]good call * Miss Al* !
> 
> Lol... focus on PH my dear* eternallove* [emoji6][emoji6] mine is nothing compared to our friend PH... and Thanks again for your lovely compliment[emoji4][emoji4]




Come on Atomic. U got to reveal too. Mykur and I are giving you 24 h. Lol [emoji12][emoji8][emoji14]


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Haha, *PrestigeH * got many legs.. ops, I mean shoes... I am really curious about your wardrobe, when can we see it? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



I second u! I am camping here since afternoon to see yours and prestigeH goodies


----------



## Myrkur

atomic110 said:


> Haha, *PrestigeH * got many legs.. ops, I mean shoes... I am really curious about your wardrobe, when can we see it? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




I'd like an invite too please! [emoji57][emoji23]


----------



## Myrkur

atomic110 said:


> Happy play time!! Your Kitty is so cool looking! [emoji1][emoji1]




Don't let her coolness trick you [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, *PrestigeH * got many legs.. ops, I mean shoes... I am really curious about your wardrobe, when can we see it? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




No need to see. All men's shoes. No high heels at all.


----------



## Myrkur

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!




This shawl is on my wishlist and it looks great in combo with your lindy! Enjoy your holiday too [emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> How good of you to adopt!! My dogs are adopted too and they are better behaved then the one dog I got as a puppy [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Yes I agree with u.


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> I second u! I am camping here since afternoon to see yours and prestigeH goodies







Myrkur said:


> I'd like an invite too please! [emoji57][emoji23]




You are both invited of course. My lovely teammates. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!


&#128522;Love your style! Very Frenchy and chic! Hope  you are feeling better now


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> I was there with my friend. Saw this pair. I really love it and getting it. Thanks Eternallove and Noreen. Ok we better come back to H topic. Sorry for the side track. [emoji16]



i was missing for few hours and still no reveal PH  ... you already broke the promise my neighbour


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Come on Atomic. U got to reveal too. Mykur and I are giving you 24 h. Lol [emoji12][emoji8][emoji14]





Seedlessplum said:


> I second u! I am camping here since afternoon to see yours and prestigeH goodies





Myrkur said:


> I'd like an invite too please! [emoji57][emoji23]





PrestigeH said:


> No need to see. All men's shoes. No high heels at all.





PrestigeH said:


> You are both invited of course. My lovely teammates. [emoji7][emoji7]


&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; hahaha... You need to show your Palace to all of us! Not just shoes... But for now, please reveal your 'Orange mountain' first, lol...


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Eternallove to prove my sincerity. This is for you. [emoji8][emoji8]Trying out LV shoes. Love this one. Have to include my Hermes shoes. Hope I don't get banned here. Sorry about it. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3253754



Really hope u got the white one. They really stand out from your outfit.







PrestigeH said:


> You are both invited of course. My lovely teammates. [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you in advance! &#9786;


----------



## atomic110

Myrkur said:


> Don't let her coolness trick you [emoji23][emoji23]


She did it already&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Really hope u got the white one. They really stand out from your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance! [emoji5]




Thank you Seedlessplum. Yes i got them. Love at first sight. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767




Your kitty looks adorable. Its like she knows u are talking her pic and she is posting for it!






LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!



Thanks for showing us your nice items. Wish u have a good vacation!


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> i was missing for few hours and still no reveal PH  ... you already broke the promise my neighbour




Give me 30 mins max. Promise. [emoji3] Sorry


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767



This CW of Tyger Tyger I would love to have but I promised myself no more than max two of any design[emoji20]... I love your shawl Myrkur and the K looks so beautiful! Is it Colvert? And my dear your beautiful kitty just stole the show! Adorable [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!



Gorgeous! What an amazing match with your Lindy and CDC belt my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... I love this CW of Arbre! You made an awesome choice. Feel better my TPF bestie  keep the posts coming! We love it!!! And a vacation sounds just perfect! Have an amazing time[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Haha *Seedlessplum* , let's look at PrestigeH's reveal first.. mine is nothing compared to him[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> Told you already *PrestigeH * [emoji28][emoji28] H store... lol [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> [emoji38][emoji38]good call * Miss Al* !
> 
> Lol... focus on PH my dear* eternallove* [emoji6][emoji6] mine is nothing compared to our friend PH... and Thanks again for your lovely compliment[emoji4][emoji4]



Hahaha! Still not giving up my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> No need to see. All men's shoes. No high heels at all.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... It's ok we can wear men's shoes too!!  What shoe size are you [emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> You are both invited of course. My lovely teammates. [emoji7][emoji7]



Omg!!! Give up!! They are not 'your' teammates!!! &#128580;&#128580;...We girls are all sticking together[emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Give me 30 mins max. Promise. [emoji3] Sorry




Drive safe! We will wait... Haven't we all waited FOREVER [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... And if you don't hurry up as Kat said I am going to the store in a few minutes too so I will have to open my tiny box first [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Hi LaenaLovely. Hope you get well soon. Looking great still. [emoji3]



Thank you PH!  All you fab shots were the best medicine...maybe I'll join the rodeo stealing club 



Myrkur said:


> This shawl is on my wishlist and it looks great in combo with your lindy! Enjoy your holiday too [emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;




Oh I hope you get her soon.  Not to enable, but this one really gets a lot of mileage.  I love how it folds and has different looks.  Eternal love has it in a gorgeous cw (bright colors and black background) maybe even two colorwAys!



atomic110 said:


> [emoji4]Love your style! Very Frenchy and chic! Hope  you are feeling better now




Oh you are too sweet and made my day.  I wish I had real French style!  Feeling better and looking forward to warm weather!



Seedlessplum said:


> Your kitty looks adorable. Its like she knows u are talking her pic and she is posting for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing us your nice items. Wish u have a good vacation!




Thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> This CW of Tyger Tyger I would love to have but I promised myself no more than max two of any design[emoji20]... I love your shawl Myrkur and the K looks so beautiful! Is it Colvert? And my dear your beautiful kitty just stole the show! Adorable [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! What an amazing match with your Lindy and CDC belt my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... I love this CW of Arbre! You made an awesome choice. Feel better my TPF bestie  keep the posts coming! We love it!!! And a vacation sounds just perfect! Have an amazing time[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Aww thank you tpf bestie!  Have a little something coming today from H to take on vacation!  Maybe a pic on the beach . Your sweet comments make me feel fabulous!
> 
> Hahaha! Still not giving up my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... It's ok we can wear men's shoes too!!  What shoe size are you [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Give up!! They are not 'your' teammates!!! &#128580;&#128580;...We girls are all sticking together[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive safe! We will wait... Haven't we all waited FOREVER [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... And if you don't hurry up as Kat said I am going to the store in a few minutes too so I will have to open my tiny box first [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> You might like some Lotus seed paste pastries or wrapped sticky rice correct? Haha! Ok back to topic, I took this for you. Tried to vary the H styles for interest. Thank you for letting me share my small H rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251814




Roygbiv amazingness!  What a gorgeous rainbow periogirl!  I'm drilling over this gorgeous collection.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Eternallove to prove my sincerity. This is for you. [emoji8][emoji8]Trying out LV shoes. Love this one. Have to include my Hermes shoes. Hope I don't get banned here. Sorry about it. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3253754



Nice shoes &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;i found LV much more comfortable to wear than H ...


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804



Wow,great as always ! What bag is that next to bolide ? 
Cool bracelets as well !!! Any exotics ?&#128580;&#128579;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767



What a sweet tyger &#128514;&#128514;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804




Sigh! I could stare at this all day!!! Cousins with you on the white and curry yellow clics...I have the H ones...So I will leave those for you.. The rest I want them all!!! Do I spy a mini silk in RH? I have been thinking about one! And that croc bearne wallet! Wow! My eyes are going everywhere!!! I am going to spend a good part of my morning looking at this picture again and again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... You did great my friend!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... The shoes are TDF and the bolide? I want it [emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804



Fantastic reveals!!!!! From bags, wallets, shoes, belts and accessories. I love them all!
I can only imagine how stylish u are.
I think i am only twin with u on the behapi bracelet? Correct me if i am wrong!


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!


Love your casual look dear LaenaLovely ! Hope to see masses of pics from vacation &#128089;&#128099;&#127774;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Nice shoes [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]i found LV much more comfortable to wear than H ...







Bobmops said:


> Wow,great as always ! What bag is that next to bolide ?
> 
> Cool bracelets as well !!! Any exotics ?&#128580;&#128579;[emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. I do like LV shoes. The designs are quite nice for some. The one beside bolide is silk city I think. No exotics bracelets. But a croc bearn wallet.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Love your casual look dear LaenaLovely ! Hope to see masses of pics from vacation &#128089;&#128099;&#127774;


Thanks bobmops!  The sun and sea can't come soon enough...will pack later .


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Sigh! I could stare at this all day!!! Cousins with you on the white and curry yellow clics...I have the H ones...So I will leave those for you.. The rest I want them all!!! Do I spy a mini silk in RH? I have been thinking about one! And that croc bearne wallet! Wow! My eyes are going everywhere!!! I am going to spend a good part of my morning looking at this picture again and again [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... You did great my friend!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... The shoes are TDF and the bolide? I want it [emoji12]




Thank you Eternallove. Just little things here and there. All baby stuff. [emoji28][emoji28] The bracelets are hinged and I find them very comfy to wear. Yes a mini silk in in RH. [emoji12] please remember all baby stuff here.....milk bottles....diapers....etc [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804




Can someone please get some smelling salts?  I just fainted!  What a haul PH!  I am so excited for you and can't wait to see these beauties in action?  All from the dawn store or multiple stops?


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Fantastic reveals!!!!! From bags, wallets, shoes, belts and accessories. I love them all!
> I can only imagine how stylish u are.
> I think i am only twin with u on the behapi bracelet? Correct me if i am wrong!




Thank you Seedlessplum. Yes you are absolutely right that is a Behapi. I find Behapi very versatile and cool looking. Hope to see ur post of Behapi soon too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Can someone please get some smelling salts?  I just fainted!  What a haul PH!  I am so excited for you and can't wait to see these beauties in action?  All from the dawn store or multiple stops?




Thank you LaenaLovely. I love ur collection too. I have been stalking on you for quite a while. [emoji16][emoji16]H was yesterday from one store and shoes was today from another store.


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you LaenaLovely. I love ur collection too. I have been stalking on you for quite a while. [emoji16][emoji16]H was yesterday from one store and shoes was today from another store.



Oh...id like to take shopping lessons from you!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum. Yes you are absolutely right that is a Behapi. I find Behapi very versatile and cool looking. Hope to see ur post of Behapi soon too. [emoji3]



U are always so encouraging. 
Thanks for your sharing and we hope to see some action shots soon!


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh...id like to take shopping lessons from you!




Ha ha [emoji3] Please give me shopping lessons instead. [emoji28][emoji28] We go shopping and you help pay pleaseeeee. [emoji48][emoji48] Look into my eyes--- count 1.2.3 and then 3.2.1...snap!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. Just little things here and there. All baby stuff. [emoji28][emoji28] The bracelets are hinged and I find them very comfy to wear. Yes a mini silk in in RH. [emoji12] please remember all baby stuff here.....milk bottles....diapers....etc [emoji8][emoji8]



Hahaha!!! Nice try but I am not falling for that[emoji3]... I know what's inside those packages! It can't be undone my friend[emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha [emoji3] Please give me shopping lessons instead. [emoji28][emoji28] We go shopping and you help pay pleaseeeee. [emoji48][emoji48] Look into my eyes--- count 1.2.3 and then 3.2.1...snap!!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Bobmops. I do like LV shoes. The designs are quite nice for some. The one beside bolide is silk city I think. No exotics bracelets. But a croc bearn wallet.



I seen that one ... No need to comment croc bearn wallet it's just amazing &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> I seen that one ... No need to comment croc bearn wallet it's just amazing [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. They also have a silk city using Pop Pegasus I think that's what it's called. Looks good but too colourful for me. Sorry not very good with scarves names. [emoji28]


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha [emoji3] Please give me shopping lessons instead. [emoji28][emoji28] We go shopping and you help pay pleaseeeee. [emoji48][emoji48] Look into my eyes--- count 1.2.3 and then 3.2.1...snap!!!



Haha!  Hermes hypnosis...now I can get behind that   maybe it will work on SAs too..."look into my eyes and offer me a SO..."


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804



 you really know how to spend your money  love everything in this photo PH ... thank you my neighbour for showing your generous and amazing haul ... can we ask another favour family H photo next pleaseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ceci

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804




Wow! That croc bearn! Are those belt buckles? Can we buy separately from the leather belt now?! (I wish!!) Please let me know how you think with the silk city? Has been on & off thinking about one for years...possible need to put a small organizer inside? Anyway congrats! What a lovely reveal~


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> you really know how to spend your money  love everything in this photo PH ... thank you my neighbour for showing your generous and amazing haul ... can we ask another favour family H photo next pleaseeeeeeeeeee




Actually is 'I really know how to anyhow spend my money.' [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Just kidding. Family? U mean my brother and my sister? [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Wow! That croc bearn! Are those belt buckles? Can we buy separately from the leather belt now?! (I wish!!) Please let me know how you think with the silk city? Has been on & off thinking about one for years...possible need to put a small organizer inside? Anyway congrats! What a lovely reveal~




Many thanks Ceci. Yes those are Touareg H buckles made of silver. These buckles u can buy separately. At least that's what I was told by my SA. I have not used a silk city yet. But it's depth is not very wide so I guess possible a slim organizer will be good. Any idea where to get such organiser? Me never use organiser. I usually use the dust bag provided as the internal of the bag. [emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Actually is 'I really know how to anyhow spend my money.' [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Just kidding. Family? U mean my brother and my sister? [emoji12][emoji12]



:greengrin::greengrin::giggles: when are you going to send out the invitation for your H viewing party PH ... we will make a trip on a private jet to your fine city


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> :greengrin::greengrin::giggles: when are you going to send out the invitation for your H viewing party PH ... we will make a trip on a private jet to your fine city




Anytime. [emoji3]U r most welcome. Just remember to leave your private jet at my place. [emoji48]U can take anything u want.....milk bottles.... Diapers etc. [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Anytime. [emoji3]U r most welcome. Just remember to leave your private jet at my place. [emoji48]U can take anything u want.....milk bottles.... Diapers etc. [emoji14][emoji14]



time for you to go to bed PH it's passed your bedtime already


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> time for you to go to bed PH it's passed your bedtime already




[emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## ceci

PrestigeH said:


> Many thanks Ceci. Yes those are Touareg H buckles made of silver. These buckles u can buy separately. At least that's what I was told by my SA. I have not used a silk city yet. But it's depth is not very wide so I guess possible a slim organizer will be good. Any idea where to get such organiser? Me never use organiser. I usually use the dust bag provided as the internal of the bag. [emoji3]




Thanks for the info! May look into the buckle hehe! As for the organizer for silk city, I was thinking a large Bolide Travel case or just any Cosmetic Pouch or even document holder almost as large as the bag?? If I'm wearing one, I want to make sure it's light-weighted & the silk surface must be smooth/flat. I guess I always think too hard before I decide/buy. I do love the prior season "Coup de Fouet" design but I missed that.


----------



## ceci

Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.


----------



## Fgl11

Rami00 said:


> Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.




Great color choices! Neutrals with a pop of color! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883




You are so talented. So nice. U must teach me please. Seriously I love this. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883



This is amazing and absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Fgl11

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804




Wow! Very nice! Are those 4 Hs on bottom row belt buckles?


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804



I apologize for being so late but this was simply worth waiting for. You are an amazing shopper! Great choices! Can you please share the specs of your lovely Bolide? So special!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	



After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Fgl11

eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]




Lovely!!!


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> Roygbiv amazingness!  What a gorgeous rainbow periogirl!  I'm drilling over this gorgeous collection.



Thank you! 



AvrilShower said:


> Beautiful! Everything is beautiful!



Thanks so much! 



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!



This is so French chic and cool! Love your Lindy! 



Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767



Awwww! Sweet kitty! Lovely pairing of cashmere with your bag! 



AvrilShower said:


> Love your rainbow!!! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks again!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]



Nothing is too small to be revealed. Please show us what u got 
Congrats!







ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883



Very artistic. I can never have such talents! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]



Open open please!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myrkur

Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]




Open open!! You also get 24hours [emoji23]


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so French chic and cool! Love your Lindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww! Sweet kitty! Lovely pairing of cashmere with your bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!




Thank you periogirl!


----------



## Myrkur

Bobmops said:


> What a sweet tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji7][emoji7]




Hahaha thank you bobmops!!


----------



## Myrkur

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804




Ok worth the wait !! What leather is the bolide? It's so beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> This CW of Tyger Tyger I would love to have but I promised myself no more than max two of any design[emoji20]... I love your shawl Myrkur and the K looks so beautiful! Is it Colvert? And my dear your beautiful kitty just stole the show! Adorable [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! What an amazing match with your Lindy and CDC belt my beautiful friend[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... I love this CW of Arbre! You made an awesome choice. Feel better my TPF bestie  keep the posts coming! We love it!!! And a vacation sounds just perfect! Have an amazing time[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Still not giving up my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... It's ok we can wear men's shoes too!!  What shoe size are you [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Give up!! They are not 'your' teammates!!! &#128580;&#128580;...We girls are all sticking together[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drive safe! We will wait... Haven't we all waited FOREVER [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... And if you don't hurry up as Kat said I am going to the store in a few minutes too so I will have to open my tiny box first [emoji3][emoji3]




Lol, know the feeling [emoji23] my wishlist is getting too long plus I love the new collection too and not even done with last season .. No it's Bleu de Prusse, but sometimes in different lightning it looks indeed like colvert


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]




Beautiful!  As usual[emoji8][emoji8]
Enjoy all your purchases!!


----------



## Myrkur

Seedlessplum said:


> Your kitty looks adorable. Its like she knows u are talking her pic and she is posting for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for showing us your nice items. Wish u have a good vacation!




I'm not sure if she knows, I know my dogs do though, each time they see camera they look away lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]






Seedlessplum said:


> Nothing is too small to be revealed. Please show us what u got
> Congrats!
> 
> Very artistic. I can never have such talents! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]







periogirl28 said:


> Open open please!







Myrkur said:


> Open open!! You also get 24hours [emoji23]







Keren16 said:


> Beautiful!  As usual[emoji8][emoji8]
> Enjoy all your purchases!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883



Omg!!! Did you just paint this? My goodness you are talented[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have this greeting card and often find myself marveling at the beautiful design! You have captured it beautifully [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> 
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253949



You look amazing! Super comfy and elegant at the same time! So effortless my dear Myrkur[emoji7][emoji7]



Myrkur said:


> Lol, know the feeling [emoji23] my wishlist is getting too long plus I love the new collection too and not even done with last season .. No it's Bleu de Prusse, but sometimes in different lightning it looks indeed like colvert




Thank you! Bleu Prusse looks divine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....My wish list grows every day!! I go to the store for one thing and then ask my SA to get more things... When I go to collect that then I ask for more things! The circle needs to end [emoji23][emoji23]... Case in point just paid a visit today but already going on Monday to get something else! I need therapy[emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954



Ooooo that shawl and KD are soooo beautiful! Congrats my dear. Such a nice pop of colour after the snowstorm!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Ooooo that shawl and KD are soooo beautiful! Congrats my dear. Such a nice pop of colour after the snowstorm!




Thank you so much my beautiful friend! The KD went so beautifully with the shawl and colors I was wearing today that I just had to put it on and go to work [emoji4]... So happy we are done with the snowstorm! But we still live amidst its aftermath...mountains of snow [emoji51]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my beautiful friend! The KD went so beautifully with the shawl and colors I was wearing today that I just had to put it on and go to work [emoji4]... So happy we are done with the snowstorm! But we still live amidst its aftermath...mountains of snow [emoji51]



Yup I understand. Well I hope it is all shoveled away ASAP. Both shawls are beauties but Oiseaux steals my heart. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!




You look great Laena!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804




Wow..I been waiting!  So cool


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Yup I understand. Well I hope it is all shoveled away ASAP. Both shawls are beauties but Oiseaux steals my heart. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... The Oiseaux has stolen my heart too and I am going through an inner struggle not to buy more than 1 CW of this. This season I promised myself I won't buy more than 1 CW of each design I like. I am at a number where I don't want to add too many of the cashmere shawls and then not be able to enjoy each one of them! So trying some restraint[emoji51]


----------



## tonkamama

ceci ~ great art work.



ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883



Myrkur ~ so chic



Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> 
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253949



eternallove4bag ~ wow, so nice waking up to see your beautiful action shot!&#128149;



eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954



LaenaLovely ~ hope you get well soon,   love this casual chic look!  



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Did you just paint this? My goodness you are talented[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have this greeting card and often find myself marveling at the beautiful design! You have captured it beautifully [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing! Super comfy and elegant at the same time! So effortless my dear Myrkur[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Bleu Prusse looks divine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;....My wish list grows every day!! I go to the store for one thing and then ask my SA to get more things... When I go to collect that then I ask for more things! The circle needs to end [emoji23][emoji23]... Case in point just paid a visit today but already going on Monday to get something else! I need therapy[emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804


OMG *PrestigeH*, are you preparing CNY goodies for us here? Lol&#128521;&#128521;&#128521; 
Big congrats ~ All are great choices, I'm drooling over your H silver buckets, 4 design in one go! You rock!!! And the croc in dark green (not sure the colour's name) is my favorite ! 
Can you adopt me as your 'baby' so that I can use your so-called diapers, milk bottle, etc baby stuffs&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; That city bag is so pop! It is perfect for me to keep red packets&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954


Wow!!! You are unstoppable my dear friend !) 
Great spring like goodies !&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883


You  are so talented *ceci *! Yes, perfect tote and your mini berline is so cute in two tone!


Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> 
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253949


Looking very cosy * Myrkur*!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954



I just cant have enough of your KD. Is it in Rose Jaipur?


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> ceci ~ great art work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myrkur ~ so chic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ wow, so nice waking up to see your beautiful action shot![emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaenaLovely ~ hope you get well soon,   love this casual chic look!



Thank you so much dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> Wow!!! You are unstoppable my dear friend !)
> 
> Great spring like goodies ![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; felt like bringing spring colors in my life after the horrid snow storm [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> I just cant have enough of your KD. Is it in Rose Jaipur?




Thank you so much dear Seedlessplum[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am going crazy over KD's myself. This is Bougainvillea... Mixture of pink and red!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear Seedlessplum[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am going crazy over KD's myself. This is Bougainvillea... Mixture of pink and red!



Thanks! &#9786;


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]



i never get tired looking at your B  now wait for the reveal


----------



## noreen_uk

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883


amazing ceci



Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> 
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253949


you look  myrkur


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954



perfection ... love the colour for both new goodies eternallove


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954



Oooh, do I love this!!  Cheerful and beautiful!!  Love the match of the KD and the shawl.  Btw, I think we are car twins   parchment interior es350?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks! [emoji5]



[emoji8][emoji8]



noreen_uk said:


> i never get tired looking at your B  now wait for the reveal



You are super sweet my friend... Thank you tons 



noreen_uk said:


> perfection ... love the colour for both new goodies eternallove



Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8] it is such a happy color that couldn't resist [emoji4]



weibandy said:


> Oooh, do I love this!!  Cheerful and beautiful!!  Love the match of the KD and the shawl.  Btw, I think we are car twins   parchment interior es350?



Thank you so much dear weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Yay! We are twinsies [emoji4][emoji4].. Hybrid?


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]





eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954


Another beautiful shawl and KD * eternallove *! I know what you mean, haha... I am also wearing my new and first exotic bracelet that I just bought from the H store today&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
I usually not really into H bracelet, but after seeing you, * Kat, PrestigeH* and many other TPF members beautiful arm candies, I decided to give it a try again... tried KD but still find it a bit big, but this Etoupe Lizard rivale double tour is perfect &#128521;&#128521;
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7a/99/7b/7a997b7fd271653e928e4e7204ef2660.jpg


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## OrangeAddiction

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Your collection is so gorgeous, Rami!





ms08c said:


> stunning collection! Happy H family





Seedlessplum said:


> To me, its is a large family. So happy to see these lovely Bs and K!





atomic110 said:


> You have  a lovely family! I wanna be part of it&#65533;&#65533;





Dira919 said:


> Have to admit I'm been dreaming about your RC!  I get a huge smile on my face every time I see your bags, because they truly are the best collection!





frenchyfind said:


> I L[emoji7]VE it!!! You can't go wrong with these babies.[emoji126]



Thank you! I would love to add a B30 Gold one day. You guys are my PF family that really brings joy to my heart every single day.


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!


It's a perfect casual day look. Enjoy your vacay. Are you going somewhere exotic? 


PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804


WOW!  Now this is a haul. Like I told you before..you have an amazing taste. Wear it in good health and share like a good friend LOL. Congrats!


ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> View attachment 3253883


Jeez! You are so talented. 


eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]





eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954


You and PH are making me want to visit H  Beautiful finds. 


Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> View attachment 3253949


My kinda outfit on a lazy day


----------



## LaenaLovely

Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]




Gorgeous!!!!!   Another shawl and clic h?


----------



## thyme

gosh this thread moves so quickly i am lost...



eternallove4bag said:


> I was about to go teach another class but one look at your picture my dear chincac and I had to literally sit down in my chair :mouth open: OMG!!! If this is what the boxes look like my dear I can't wait to see what things are there INSIDE these boxes!!! WOW WOW WOW! Speechless and lost my train of thought! Now what do I teach All that's going to come out of my mouth is 'FABULOUS Hermes Collections'



sorry to have distracted you...but am sure you did fine in the class! 



OrangeAddiction said:


>







periogirl28 said:


> Want to be twins on everything you have!



ehhh..i  think i want to be twins with you more!! 



Moirai said:


> Wow! I could get lost in there.



lol... you will be fine won't get lost 



PrestigeH said:


> Chincac this is what I call a library. Wow wow wow. That's the difference between a small pile of snow and a mountain full of snow. I need to bow down.



*PrestigeH*...i am sure your H pile is a loads bigger


----------



## thyme

atomic110 said:


> I fainted *chincac *! Please rescue me... by showing us what's inside



i think you do see what's inside from time to time..just not all at once  



Seedlessplum said:


> Amazed! This is your 7 months of labour! Wow!



eh...not 7 months...6 years! 



Seedlessplum said:


> Not sure if 'fine city' is what i think u all mean.
> 
> Assuming it is, here is a shot from 'fine city'. Feeling a little bored with staying indoor, I decided to stack 3 behapi straps together, just for fun.



great stack! 



Myrkur said:


> OMG!!!  Are you still looking for a daughter to adopt? I'm available



 eh not really..i am not responsible enough to be raising kids!! 



Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside   my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger



wow...look at the glow on the swift K!! i can't wait till my swift bags glow like that...beautiful K and shawl. 



LaenaLovely said:


> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!



looking good with the lindy and shawl* LaenaLovely*


----------



## ceci

Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> 
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253949




This is what effortless chic really is! Stay warm!


----------



## thyme

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.



great art work! 



eternallove4bag said:


> [ thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place since I won't be back home till much later
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]



congrats on your pretty new shawl and KD! 



LaenaLovely said:


> Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!



ohhh nice! i wish i am somewhere where i can wear a swimsuit! 



ms08c said:


> H Heaven!!



thank you! 



crazyforbag said:


> OMG!!



thank you! 



Scarf and Glove said:


> faint



 thank you


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.



wow...amazing goodies! congrats on the wallets, bracelets, shoes and bags, especially the touareg buckles...love how each of them is different...


----------



## ceci

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Did you just paint this? My goodness you are talented[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have this greeting card and often find myself marveling at the beautiful design! You have captured it beautifully




Eternallove4bag! How stunning! Definitely wear them at once!! Your B is very pretty too! What color may I ask?

The tote was done with needle felting appliqué with wool fibers. That's my quite time when I'm not busy with my kids' activities.  (welcome to check my IG FELTasticFashion) Alice Shirley's illustrations just beyond fabulous! I was like examining all patterns & drawings under a magnifying glass!


----------



## ceci

atomic110 said:


> Another beautiful shawl and KD * eternallove *! I know what you mean, haha... I am also wearing my new and first exotic bracelet that I just bought from the H store today[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> I usually not really into H bracelet, but after seeing you, * Kat, PrestigeH* and many other TPF members beautiful arm candies, I decided to give it a try again... tried KD but still find it a bit big, but this Etoupe Lizard rivale double tour is perfect [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7a/99/7b/7a997b7fd271653e928e4e7204ef2660.jpg




O la la ! How pretty! And you picked the very best!


----------



## ceci

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3254097
> View attachment 3254098
> 
> View attachment 3254099
> 
> Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!




Bring the B along! Why not?! Take more Action Shots too! Bon voyage!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804



I feel like I'm star glazing.  This is spectacular!   I want to go shopping with you my friend, because you definitely give new meaning to haul.  Congrats on all your new treasures my dear!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954



Love love love!!!  You are totally rocking those bracelets and scarf!  I may need to join u soon my friend because I'm becoming addicted to h accessories.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Miss Al

Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767



I love your kitty. So adorable.


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804



Finally, the most awaited reveal. Love all your stuff... nice belt kits.


----------



## Miss Al

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883



Wowza. Stunning. Ceci you are so talented.


----------



## Miss Al

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954



I love your bougainvillea lizard KD. I have one in KDT. It's gorgeous.







[/URL][/IMG]



atomic110 said:


> Another beautiful shawl and KD * eternallove *! I know what you mean, haha... I am also wearing my new and first exotic bracelet that I just bought from the H store today&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> I usually not really into H bracelet, but after seeing you, * Kat, PrestigeH* and many other TPF members beautiful arm candies, I decided to give it a try again... tried KD but still find it a bit big, but this Etoupe Lizard rivale double tour is perfect &#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7a/99/7b/7a997b7fd271653e928e4e7204ef2660.jpg



Bougainvillea twinsies.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Another beautiful shawl and KD * eternallove *! I know what you mean, haha... I am also wearing my new and first exotic bracelet that I just bought from the H store today[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> I usually not really into H bracelet, but after seeing you, * Kat, PrestigeH* and many other TPF members beautiful arm candies, I decided to give it a try again... tried KD but still find it a bit big, but this Etoupe Lizard rivale double tour is perfect [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7a/99/7b/7a997b7fd271653e928e4e7204ef2660.jpg



Thank you so much my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... And I am so in LOVE with your KDTs! Omg we chose the same colors! Did you get the Bougainvillia? And etoupe is so close to Ficelle! Pretty beautiful hands [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> You and PH are making me want to visit H  Beautiful finds.
> 
> :



Oh Rami we are all such enablers here! Don't you forget who enabled me to get my first B[emoji3][emoji3]... 'That's the only tote you need' famous words that inspired me [emoji3]



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3254097
> View attachment 3254098
> 
> View attachment 3254099
> 
> Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!



Omg!!! Take me with you my friend!!! I want to escape all this snow[emoji23].. Your B looks divine as does your Arbre scarf! Beautiful choices[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!   Another shawl and clic h?



Thank you my dear! Very close... Another shawl and a Kelly dog this time[emoji3][emoji3]



chincac said:


> sorry to have distracted you...but am sure you did fine in class.



Haha! No worries! Lucky I teach marketing so had fun discussing Hermes marketing strategy [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



chincac said:


> congrats on your pretty new shawl and KD!



Thank you so much chincac [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Loved your beautiful new sandals [emoji7]



ceci said:


> Eternallove4bag! How stunning! Definitely wear them at once!! Your B is very pretty too! What color may I ask?
> 
> The tote was done with needle felting appliqué with wool fibers. That's my quite time when I'm not busy with my kids' activities.  (welcome to check my IG FELTasticFashion) Alice Shirley's illustrations just beyond fabulous! I was like examining all patterns & drawings under a magnifying glass!



My goodness that's pure and stunning work of art! Gosh I don't know how you did it but am so impressed!!! And I totally agree! Alice Shirley's designs are just amazing!

And thank you for your sweet comment about my H goodies. The bag is etain[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Dira919 said:


> Love love love!!!  You are totally rocking those bracelets and scarf!  I may need to join u soon my friend because I'm becoming addicted to h accessories.



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am still waiting for your reveal of what you got last month!!! Oooooh were they H accessories or scarf? Please tell[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Miss Al said:


> I love your bougainvillea lizard KD. I have one in KDT. It's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bougainvillea twinsies.




Oooooh! Beautiful!! Isn't it such a pretty color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thank you so much Miss Al[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Fgl11 said:


> Wow! Very nice! Are those 4 Hs on bottom row belt buckles?




Morning Fgl11. Yes those are belt buckles. Hand carved so each design is kind of different. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I apologize for being so late but this was simply worth waiting for. You are an amazing shopper! Great choices! Can you please share the specs of your lovely Bolide? So special!




Thank you Periogirl. The bolide is size 40. I was told it is in fauve barenia. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> 
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253949




Nice outfit and love the shawl. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Ok worth the wait !! What leather is the bolide? It's so beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Mykur. I was told is it fauve barenia. Sorry am not familiar with this leather. Love the colour. Maybe I should retrieve the receipt and check.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954




So so so beautiful. The colours are so fresh and they look great on you. Am happy finally u got the KD. Suits u perfect. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Wow..I been waiting!  So cool




Thank you Tonkamama. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> OMG *PrestigeH*, are you preparing CNY goodies for us here? Lol[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> Big congrats ~ All are great choices, I'm drooling over your H silver buckets, 4 design in one go! You rock!!! And the croc in dark green (not sure the colour's name) is my favorite !
> Can you adopt me as your 'baby' so that I can use your so-called diapers, milk bottle, etc baby stuffs[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] That city bag is so pop! It is perfect for me to keep red packets[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Thank you Atomic. Please reveal when u get something from ur trip. Hope you enjoy Urself. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> It's a perfect casual day look. Enjoy your vacay. Are you going somewhere exotic?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  Now this is a haul. Like I told you before..you have an amazing taste. Wear it in good health and share like a good friend LOL. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez! You are so talented.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and PH are making me want to visit H  Beautiful finds.
> 
> 
> 
> My kinda outfit on a lazy day




Morning Rami and thank you. Yes please share too. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3254097
> View attachment 3254098
> 
> View attachment 3254099
> 
> Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!




Beautiful scarves you have. But i really love the colour of your B. What colour is this please?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> wow...amazing goodies! congrats on the wallets, bracelets, shoes and bags, especially the touareg buckles...love how each of them is different...




Thank you Chincac. I am definitely amazed by all those boxes. Please reveal family pic if possible. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> I feel like I'm star glazing.  This is spectacular!   I want to go shopping with you my friend, because you definitely give new meaning to haul.  Congrats on all your new treasures my dear!




Thank you Dira. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> So so so beautiful. The colours are so fresh and they look great on you. Am happy finally u got the KD. Suits u perfect. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji16][emoji16]




Good morning my friend with many H goodies who one day will gift me everything without a fight and make me super happy [emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you so much! I am hooked on to KD! So crazy I may get another one on Monday [emoji51].. Have I lost it? Please shake some sense into me!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> Finally, the most awaited reveal. Love all your stuff... nice belt kits.




Thank you Miss Al. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> I love your bougainvillea lizard KD. I have one in KDT. It's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bougainvillea twinsies.




Gorgeous hand Miss Al. Love the Lizzie.


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning my friend with many H goodies who one day will gift me everything without a fight and make me super happy [emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you so much! I am hooked on to KD! So crazy I may get another one on Monday [emoji51].. Have I lost it? Please shake some sense into me!!!



Another???  I don't blame you, you have me wanting one too my friend!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Another???  I don't blame you, you have me wanting one too my friend!




You have to try one my friend! I was so against leather bracelets and now I am so addicted! With me there's never a middle ground! I am on two extremes [emoji51]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> My action pic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253908
> 
> After dear PH 's reveal this this is what I call baby stuff [emoji3][emoji3]



Oh my goodness, what did we get???


----------



## LaenaLovely

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful scarves you have. But i really love the colour of your B. What colour is this please?


It's blue Saint cyr.  I'd say a mix between blue atoll, malachite and lagoon.  Looks different in every light


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. The bolide is size 40. I was told it is in fauve barenia. [emoji3]




Yes I was right. A very special bag indeed. Huge congrats!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954



Ahhh I see theses were the goodies!  Nice!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I was right. A very special bag indeed. Huge congrats!



That is a nice bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Oh my goodness, what did we get???







Dira919 said:


> Ahhh I see theses were the goodies!  Nice!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> I apologize for being so late but this was simply worth waiting for. You are an amazing shopper! Great choices! Can you please share the specs of your lovely Bolide? So special!







Myrkur said:


> Ok worth the wait !! What leather is the bolide? It's so beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Hi Periogirl and Mykur wrong info from me. [emoji13][emoji13] Bolide is 40. Colour is fauve. Leather is veau sikkim. Now I know that's what the receipt is for. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning my friend with many H goodies who one day will gift me everything without a fight and make me super happy [emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you so much! I am hooked on to KD! So crazy I may get another one on Monday [emoji51].. Have I lost it? Please shake some sense into me!!!




Wow but I am in no position to comment since I just bought something. [emoji16] But KD is difficult to find in my store. May I know where is ur store? A lot of KD? I see if I can rush over before Monday so maybe I don't have to shake some sense into you. Lol [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Periogirl and Mykur wrong info from me. [emoji13][emoji13] Bolide is 40. Colour is fauve. Leather is veau sikkim. Now I know that's what the receipt is for. [emoji3]




Very special and very nice! [emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Another???  I don't blame you, you have me wanting one too my friend!







eternallove4bag said:


> You have to try one my friend! I was so against leather bracelets and now I am so addicted! With me there's never a middle ground! I am on two extremes [emoji51]




Ok Dira she is a naughty influence. Lol don't listen to her. My advice to you is don't hesitate, grab everything and go. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> It's blue Saint cyr.  I'd say a mix between blue atoll, malachite and lagoon.  Looks different in every light




Really lovely colour. Is like the sky.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wow but I am in no position to comment since I just bought something. [emoji16] But KD is difficult to find in my store. May I know where is ur store? A lot of KD? I see if I can rush over before Monday so maybe I don't have to shake some sense into you. Lol [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]



Lol!!! KD is the same in my store too! So difficult to get but my darling SA keeps transferring them from other stores? She did it with the one I got today and again getting another transferred this Friday but I unfortunately I have to work to pay my H bills &#128580;&#128580; so can't get to the store till Monday [emoji51][emoji3]... Fly over my friend! What fun we will have shopping together! [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Ok Dira she is a naughty influence. Lol don't listen to her. My advice to you is don't hesitate, grab everything and go. &#129299;&#129299;




Hahaha! Dira don't listen to him!!! Talk about bad influence [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Miss Al

Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.




Wow so many colours. Are u more GHW person? I love GHW too. The croc and Lizzie.Please reveal more Miss Al. I will take the front seat.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it. 
Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while. 
Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.




 omg!!! What a gorgeous array of colors[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... My goodness this fabulous! Oh please post a picture of your CDC collection! I can only imagine what that must look like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wow so many colours. Are u more GHW person? I love GHW too. The croc and Lizzie.Please reveal more Miss Al. I will take the front seat.




Me too my friend! Save the seat next to yours[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.




 I want I need, I must have!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330




Your new baby is TDF my dear Sarah_sarah[emoji7][emoji7]... Once again many many congrats on scoring her along with your fabulous sneakers, twilly and coat!!! :sigh: you chose so well[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330




Beautiful Baby K. What colour is she? On a separate note--- I love the carpet too. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> I want I need, I must have!!!




Ok saving a front row seat for you too my friend! Let the show begin[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330



Your new baby is stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! KD is the same in my store too! So difficult to get but my darling SA keeps transferring them from other stores? She did it with the one I got today and again getting another transferred this Friday but I unfortunately I have to work to pay my H bills &#128580;&#128580; so can't get to the store till Monday [emoji51][emoji3]... Fly over my friend! What fun we will have shopping together! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Dira don't listen to him!!! Talk about bad influence [emoji3][emoji3]





PrestigeH said:


> Ok Dira she is a naughty influence. Lol don't listen to her. My advice to you is don't hesitate, grab everything and go. &#129299;&#129299;



You both are too funny!!!  I am addicted to the leather bracelets now, my hubby is starting to ask questions on why I am looking at so many pics, he can tell I'm about to spend money again


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> You both are too funny!!!  I am addicted to the leather bracelets now, my hubby is starting to ask questions on why I am looking at so many pics, he can tell I'm about to spend money again




Hahaha[emoji23][emoji23]... Mine is just as bewildered as to why every time he uses my laptop the H website is open[emoji3][emoji3]... Let them figure it out[emoji12]


----------



## Miss Al

I am having breakfast now and will be going for facial soon at Orchard which is a very dangerous place with 3 H stores all within walking distance. As I go for facials twice a month, i find it challenging not to step into any H store. My resolution today is to not enter any store. Wish me luck everyone. 

I will try to take a pic of my cdc collection once I am back from Orchard. It's not a huge collection though, although mostly croc.

Dira: Your red chanel flap has inspired me to use my red chanel flap today. Just realised I have not been using her for many months. Gosh. Me bad.


----------



## Miss Al

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330



Love your new K. I was offered Rose Sakura K25 ghw but i turned it down coz i really wanted gris t B. Oh well. Can't have everything yah.


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> I am having breakfast now and will be going for facial soon at Orchard which is a very dangerous place with 3 H stores all within walking distance. As I go for facials twice a month, i find it challenging not to step into any H store. My resolution today is to not enter any store. Wish me luck everyone.
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my cdc collection once I am back from Orchard. It's not a huge collection though, although mostly croc.
> 
> Dira: Your red chanel flap has inspired me to use my red chanel flap today. Just realised I have not been using her for many months. Gosh. Me bad.




Miss Al can I follow u? I am nearby. Lol [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Miss Al said:


> I am having breakfast now and will be going for facial soon at Orchard which is a very dangerous place with 3 H stores all within walking distance. As I go for facials twice a month, i find it challenging not to step into any H store. My resolution today is to not enter any store. Wish me luck everyone.
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my cdc collection once I am back from Orchard. It's not a huge collection though, although mostly croc.
> 
> Dira: Your red chanel flap has inspired me to use my red chanel flap today. Just realised I have not been using her for many months. Gosh. Me bad.




Oooooh have an amazing and relaxing time Miss Al. Can't wait to see your CDC collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And if your resolve slips then can't wait to see your new H goodies [emoji3][emoji7]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> Your new baby is TDF my dear Sarah_sarah[emoji7][emoji7]... Once again many many congrats on scoring her along with your fabulous sneakers, twilly and coat!!! :sigh: you chose so well[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you dear eternallove4bag. [emoji178] I love your beauties so much. Did I see an etain B? Love the colour so much. We have very similar taste. 
K25 will be a little ray of sunshine. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful Baby K. What colour is she? On a separate note--- I love the carpet too. [emoji3]




Thank you PrestigeH [emoji170]. She is feu. And I never liked orange or small bags until I saw her. Heheb thanks. DH is allergic so I can't keep carpets everywhere. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Miss Al said:


> Love your new K. I was offered Rose Sakura K25 ghw but i turned it down coz i really wanted gris t B. Oh well. Can't have everything yah.




I know. I turned down a C for the K25. Wish I could have both. I like gris t and I still have more B's so I can understand. Both sizes are good. I feel the 25K is really cute. But so is the small B. [emoji177]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Miss Al said:


> I am having breakfast now and will be going for facial soon at Orchard which is a very dangerous place with 3 H stores all within walking distance. As I go for facials twice a month, i find it challenging not to step into any H store. My resolution today is to not enter any store. Wish me luck everyone.
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my cdc collection once I am back from Orchard. It's not a huge collection though, although mostly croc.
> 
> Dira: Your red chanel flap has inspired me to use my red chanel flap today. Just realised I have not been using her for many months. Gosh. Me bad.




Wishing you luck. I am so bad. It is impossible for me not to enter and my derm and facials are right next to H. Why?! I feel your pain.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you dear eternallove4bag. [emoji178] I love your beauties so much. Did I see an etain B? Love the colour so much. We have very similar taste.
> K25 will be a little ray of sunshine. Thanks a lot.




Thank you so much  yes I recently got my first B etain and I am so addicted [emoji4].... And I haven't forgotten your gorgeous RC B!! That's definitely on my list[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much  yes I recently got my first B etain and I am so addicted [emoji4].... And I haven't forgotten your gorgeous RC B!! That's definitely on my list[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh. That is so cool congrats on it. I have a B SO in etain coming. Love the colour so very much. Please get the RC. We will be double sisters. It's a beautiful red. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji178] H addiction is real. :hugs


----------



## ceci

Thank you you all very much [emoji4] Your compliments are really supportive! I discover felting about 6 years ago & now I'm teaching to more people as I can! My childhood was always around many beautiful textile fabric, now both wool & leather capture my heart! If you interested to see how I felt, you're welcome to check my IG 



PrestigeH said:


> You are so talented. So nice. U must teach me please. Seriously I love this. [emoji106][emoji106]






periogirl28 said:


> This is amazing and absolutely beautiful!






Seedlessplum said:


> Very artistic. I can never have such talents! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]






tonkamama said:


> ceci ~ great art work.






atomic110 said:


> You  are so talented *ceci *! Yes, perfect tote and your mini berline is so cute in two tone!






noreen_uk said:


> amazing ceci






OrangeAddiction said:


>






Rami00 said:


> Jeez! You are so talented.






chincac said:


> great art work!






Miss Al said:


> Wowza. Stunning. Ceci you are so talented.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Oh. That is so cool congrats on it. I have a B SO in etain coming. Love the colour so very much. Please get the RC. We will be double sisters. It's a beautiful red. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji178] H addiction is real. :hugs




Oooh! You will love your etain SO! So excited for you Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And am so hoping to add a RC! I have to thank you and dear Rami for the inspiration [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Fgl11

atomic110 said:


> Another beautiful shawl and KD * eternallove *! I know what you mean, haha... I am also wearing my new and first exotic bracelet that I just bought from the H store today[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> I usually not really into H bracelet, but after seeing you, * Kat, PrestigeH* and many other TPF members beautiful arm candies, I decided to give it a try again... tried KD but still find it a bit big, but this Etoupe Lizard rivale double tour is perfect [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7a/99/7b/7a997b7fd271653e928e4e7204ef2660.jpg




Beautiful bracelets!! Great choice!


----------



## Fgl11

PrestigeH said:


> Morning Fgl11. Yes those are belt buckles. Hand carved so each design is kind of different. [emoji3]




Beautiful buckles! What straps did you get to go with them???


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Miss Al can I follow u? I am nearby. Lol [emoji12][emoji13]



Sure you can follow me. But you must be able to spot me first. I will only give you one clue, I am with a red Chanel flap bag. 







eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh have an amazing and relaxing time Miss Al. Can't wait to see your CDC collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And if your resolve slips then can't wait to see your new H goodies [emoji3][emoji7]



No... I shall be determined not to step into any H store.


----------



## Miss Al

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh! You will love your etain SO! So excited for you Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And am so hoping to add a RC! I have to thank you and dear Rami for the inspiration [emoji8][emoji8]



You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:


----------



## meridian

Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement


----------



## Moirai

meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement



It looks great on you! Have fun with it!



Miss Al said:


> You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:





Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.



You look fabulous as are your B and bracelet collection! Looking forward to seeing your CDC collection.



Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330



Congrats, Sarah!!! Love your new baby K, fabulous in this color!


----------



## Rami00

Miss Al said:


> You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:



I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...


----------



## Seedlessplum

Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...



Yeah! I love this color! Love all your Bs! 
U wear it well


----------



## Miss Al

Moirai said:


> You look fabulous as are your B and bracelet collection! Looking forward to seeing your CDC collection.



Thank you so much dear Moirai. You are too kind. It has been a very steep and slippery orange slope. Very bad for my money tree.


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3254097
> View attachment 3254098
> 
> View attachment 3254099
> 
> Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!


That's so cool! * LaenaLovely *! Enjoy your trip and show us more action shots &#128522;


----------



## Moirai

Miss Al said:


> I love your bougainvillea lizard KD. I have one in KDT. It's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bougainvillea twinsies.



This is really gorgeous!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3254097
> View attachment 3254098
> 
> View attachment 3254099
> 
> Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!



Everything looks fabulous! I love that H scarf in that cw too! Have a great trip!



eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> View attachment 3253954



You have amazing taste! I love these as well as your gorgeous B. KD is beautiful on you.



Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> View attachment 3253949



Looking good with TT! Love this cw!



ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> View attachment 3253883



Amazing artwork! Impressive!


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330


Soooo cute! &#128525;


meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement


Please post away. We love mod pics here. Looks beautiful...You chose the perfect color.


Seedlessplum said:


> Yeah! I love this color! Love all your Bs!
> U wear it well


Thank you &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## ceci

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330




Sarah. Your K25 indeed very cute! Love to see more action shots from you while I'm waiting for my B25 not sure when it arrives...


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.



I am very glad to see your collection. Such a wonderful rainbow of bracelets! Inspired and motivated!
I am still waiting for SA to update me the next shipment on KDTs because my wrist is quite small and they always run out of the smallest size. I hope to see your CDC collection!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330



It is a very gorgeous-looking kelly. The color on it is just so sweet. How lucky u are and congrats!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804





PrestigeH said:


> Eternallove to prove my sincerity. This is for you. [emoji8][emoji8]Trying out LV shoes. Love this one. Have to include my Hermes shoes. Hope I don't get banned here. Sorry about it. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3253754



Holy cow! Wow! You have amazing taste, my friend! It must be so much fun shopping with you! I love everything, especially the croc wallet and the shoes and the bolide and the buckles...haha. But no ties?!  Looking forward to your mod pics.


----------



## meridian

Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.


What a rainbow!  So cool


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

Miss Al said:


> You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:







Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...




You both really rock the RC Birkins! I love RC so much! The color just POP!!


----------



## atomic110

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330


You got one of the cutiest baby K25 * Sarah_sarah *! 


meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement


Ah... that's nice one * meridian*! I'm still waiting for my order... it has been 3months &#128528;


----------



## Seedlessplum

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3254097
> View attachment 3254098
> 
> View attachment 3254099
> 
> Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!



Its a perfect match with your B. Really happy for you!


----------



## meridian

Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767


I love the slouch and patina of this bag.  What color is this?  It's gorgeous


----------



## ceci

meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement




This is nice! Congrats on the new Apple X Hermes watch!


----------



## meridian

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!


Love this CSGM in all the colorways I've seen - this one goes great with your bag!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> 
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253949



The best thing about H scarf is that u can just simply throw it on a plain blouse and u will look fabulous! Thanks for sharing this shot!


----------



## atomic110

ceci said:


> O la la ! How pretty! And you picked the very best!


Thanks *ceci *&#128522;&#128522;


Fgl11 said:


> Beautiful bracelets!! Great choice!


Thank  you* Fgl11* 



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... And I am so in LOVE with your KDTs! Omg we chose the same colors! Did you get the Bougainvillia? And etoupe is so close to Ficelle! Pretty beautiful hands [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Haha *eternallove *, the hand is after effect, real one is far from this &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Atomic. Please reveal when u get something from ur trip. Hope you enjoy Urself. [emoji3][emoji3]


Revealed, please scroll  up&#128518;&#128518;


Miss Al said:


> I love your bougainvillea lizard KD. I have one in KDT. It's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bougainvillea twinsies.





Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.





Miss Al said:


> I am having breakfast now and will be going for facial soon at Orchard which is a very dangerous place with 3 H stores all within walking distance. As I go for facials twice a month, i find it challenging not to step into any H store. My resolution today is to not enter any store. Wish me luck everyone.
> 
> I will try to take a pic of my cdc collection once I am back from Orchard. It's not a huge collection though, although mostly croc.
> 
> Dira: Your red chanel flap has inspired me to use my red chanel flap today. Just realised I have not been using her for many months. Gosh. Me bad.


* Miss Al,* You got amazing bracelets collection, can't wait to see  what else you have &#128518;&#128518;


Miss Al said:


> Sure you can follow me. But you must be able to spot me first. I will only give you one clue, I am with a red Chanel flap bag.
> 
> No... I shall be determined not to step into any H store.


Wahaa... how I wish I am there now and spot you! it is so hard not to step in H stores, so let us know how you resist it * Miss Al *&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## meridian

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804


Amazing haul!  Congratulations!


----------



## Moirai

Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> View attachment 3253767



You kitty stole the show! So cute and smart posing for the pic too!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!



AdV looks great on you!



Seedlessplum said:


> Not sure if 'fine city' is what i think u all mean.
> Assuming it is, here is a shot from 'fine city'. Feeling a little bored with staying indoor, I decided to stack 3 behapi straps together, just for fun.
> View attachment 3253662



Beautiful colors and stacking!


----------



## ceci

Moirai said:


> Amazing artwork! Impressive!




Thank you Moirai [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Another beautiful shawl and KD * eternallove *! I know what you mean, haha... I am also wearing my new and first exotic bracelet that I just bought from the H store today&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> I usually not really into H bracelet, but after seeing you, * Kat, PrestigeH* and many other TPF members beautiful arm candies, I decided to give it a try again... tried KD but still find it a bit big, but this Etoupe Lizard rivale double tour is perfect &#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7a/99/7b/7a997b7fd271653e928e4e7204ef2660.jpg



You have beautiful hands, atomic! Love all the bracelets!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...



So beautiful, Rami!


----------



## meridian

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883


Wow!  You're very talented!


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Another beautiful shawl and KD * eternallove *! I know what you mean, haha... I am also wearing my new and first exotic bracelet that I just bought from the H store today&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> I usually not really into H bracelet, but after seeing you, * Kat, PrestigeH* and many other TPF members beautiful arm candies, I decided to give it a try again... tried KD but still find it a bit big, but this Etoupe Lizard rivale double tour is perfect &#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7a/99/7b/7a997b7fd271653e928e4e7204ef2660.jpg



Ohh! This is such a perfect stack. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meridian

ceci said:


> This is nice! Congrats on the new Apple X Hermes watch!


Thank you!


----------



## meridian

atomic110 said:


> You got one of the cutiest baby K25 * Sarah_sarah *!
> 
> Ah... that's nice one * meridian*! I'm still waiting for my order... it has been 3months &#128528;


Oh wow, really?  Did you order at an H boutique 3 months ago?  Now that they're available online can you just cancel your current order and purchase that way?


----------



## meridian

Moirai said:


> It looks great on you! Have fun with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous as are your B and bracelet collection! Looking forward to seeing your CDC collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Sarah!!! Love your new baby K, fabulous in this color!


Thank you!  I'm playing around with settings now!


----------



## Rami00

Taken at the Beverly Hills H three weeks ago. Nope, didn't buy it.


----------



## meridian

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330


Beautiful!  Love this bag and love sellier.  Hope to own a sellier Kelly one day


----------



## Orangefanatic

Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...


 Beautiful Red!! Must have colour!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## PrestigeH

Fgl11 said:


> Beautiful buckles! What straps did you get to go with them???




Thank you Fgl11. Just those normal straps. Mine is 32 mm. Ok height of belt not my waist size. [emoji12][emoji12] Kidding.


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> Amazing haul!  Congratulations!




Thank you Meridian. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Taken at the Beverly Hills H three weeks ago. Nope, didn't buy it.




That's a beautiful bag. My Queen is so gorgeous. See the people around are bowing down. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Thanks *ceci *[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Thank  you* Fgl11*
> 
> 
> Haha *eternallove *, the hand is after effect, real one is far from this [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Revealed, please scroll  up[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> * Miss Al,* You got amazing bracelets collection, can't wait to see  what else you have [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Wahaa... how I wish I am there now and spot you! it is so hard not to step in H stores, so let us know how you resist it * Miss Al *[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




I cannot find ur reveal. Are u pulling my hand? [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> That's a beautiful bag. My Queen is so gorgeous. See the people around are bowing down. [emoji3]



Thank you my love :kiss:


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> I cannot find ur reveal. Are u pulling my hand? [emoji12][emoji12]



Yes! Indeed atomic110 owes us one reveal!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> You have beautiful hands, atomic! Love all the bracelets!


Thanks * Moirai *! The hand is after touch up &#128517;&#128517;


Seedlessplum said:


> Ohh! This is such a perfect stack. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;





Seedlessplum said:


> Yes! Indeed atomic110 owes us one reveal!


Keke *Seedlessplum *, this is my reveal of what I purchased yesterday&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


PrestigeH said:


> I cannot find ur reveal. Are u pulling my hand? [emoji12][emoji12]


I'm holding your hands *PrestigeH *,lol &#128539;&#128539;&#128539;


Rami00 said:


> Taken at the Beverly Hills H three weeks ago. Nope, didn't buy it.


That's a nice one * Rami*


meridian said:


> Oh wow, really?  Did you order at an H boutique 3 months ago?  Now that they're available online can you just cancel your current order and purchase that way?


Yup, but Sadly my country Can't do online purchases* meridian *&#128528;


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Keke *Seedlessplum *, this is my reveal of what I purchased yesterday&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Ahhhh... the etoupe lizard RDT. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Thank you you all very much [emoji4] Your compliments are really supportive! I discover felting about 6 years ago & now I'm teaching to more people as I can! My childhood was always around many beautiful textile fabric, now both wool & leather capture my heart! If you interested to see how I felt, you're welcome to check my IG




Hi Ceci. Can I know ur IG please?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:




You look great. [emoji3] I am just behind u.


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement




Congratulations Meridian. Nice watch. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...




Gorgeous lady with a gorgeous bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Holy cow! Wow! You have amazing taste, my friend! It must be so much fun shopping with you! I love everything, especially the croc wallet and the shoes and the bolide and the buckles...haha. But no ties?!  Looking forward to your mod pics.




Thank you Moirai. Ties are reserved for you. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kyokei

Seedlessplum said:


> This is an artistic shot!
> 
> 
> 
> You looked so elegant in black. Very beautiful constance!
> 
> 
> 
> You really have a big heart and I hope you will keep Rudy. He is just so adorable and I am sure he will be a great joy to you and your DH
> 
> You look great in your kelly!



Thank you!



atomic110 said:


> That's so fashionista *bobmops *&#128521;
> 
> I totally love this bold move *frenchyfind *! You make me regret about craie B&#128558;
> 
> That's interesting * Kyokei*! Glad you and  your K are safe&#128522;
> 
> Oh my.. *periogirl*, I wanna grab your C18 Black! It is in my list&#128521;&#128521;your C boots are stunning too



Thanks!



ari said:


> wow, the poor palm tree! at least the Kelly is safe!
> 
> thank you dear *Periodgir*l!
> 
> thank you gorgeous!
> 
> *Moirai,* thank you!
> 
> 
> thank you *Rami!*



We made it out okay in the end. 



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. And thanks for sharing your beautiful Kelly. Stay warm and safe!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg congrats on the cutie! You look fabulous and happy and the bag is perfect for your mood!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Ari, must confess I have the Joyeuse boots in Black also. Too similiar?



Thank you!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Taken at the Beverly Hills H three weeks ago. Nope, didn't buy it.



Beautiful ! I think I need a bag like that !


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...



Was so exited for you for a while thought you are having vacation &#128553;&#128580;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;looking very cool , anyway !!


----------



## Miss Al

:


----------



## Miss Al

I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.

As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.

So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> 
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> 
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :



Thanks for sharing your beloved collection. There are absolutely beautiful pieces


----------



## atomic110

Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> 
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> 
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :


Your collection is killing me&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; so glad  to see all these beauties~ enjoy  your CNY shopping !!


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks for sharing your beloved collection. There are absolutely beautiful pieces









atomic110 said:


> Your collection is killing me&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; so glad  to see all these beauties~ enjoy  your CNY shopping !!



Thanks so much dear neighbours.


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> 
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> 
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :




Great Cdc collection. Thank you for sharing. Now I really need to follow u closely. My dearest neighbour. [emoji3]


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Great Cdc collection. Thank you for sharing. Now I really need to follow u closely. My dearest neighbour. [emoji3]



What? Why do you want to follow me closely for? I promise I won't go shopping at H store for quite some time so you can have all the treasures in the stores. Is that ok?
 And oh yes I prefer ghw.


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.



This is a beautiful rainbow!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Miss Al

periogirl28 said:


> This is a beautiful rainbow!



Thank you dear.


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Al said:


> You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:



Best red ever, I remember this beautiful look! 



meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement



Your excitement is totally understandable, coolest! 



Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...



Rami your collection is very well chosen. Just at the start too! This RC is a forever bag! 



Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330



Thank you for sharing, I never tire of looking at this baby!


----------



## periogirl28

May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> 
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> 
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :



You need to change your nickname to "Exoticsonly"! Fab collection of CDCs!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3254736




Elegant looking [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Elegant looking [emoji3][emoji106]




Thank you dear Prestige!
Where's ur action pic?


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear Prestige!
> Where's ur action pic?




[emoji28][emoji28] Taking a break. Lately has been flooding this chat. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## Miss Al

periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3254736



You look stunning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## noreen_uk

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3254097
> View attachment 3254098
> 
> View attachment 3254099
> 
> Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!



wow i love seeing what you are packing for your holiday laenalovely


----------



## Miss Al

periogirl28 said:


> You need to change your nickname to "Exoticsonly"! Fab collection of CDCs!



Haha. My SA knows that when it comes to CDCs or KDs... I am  Ms Exotics only. Hehe.:devil: I am so bad. I reject all non exotic cdcs. I also give my dear SA a headache when it comes to my bag colors coz I only give her 1 color as my option. Go figure. :devil:


----------



## noreen_uk

Miss Al said:


> I love your bougainvillea lizard KD. I have one in KDT. It's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bougainvillea twinsies.



this is gorgeous miss Al ... i might have to try in store


----------



## noreen_uk

Dira919 said:


> Another???  I don't blame you, you have me wanting one too my friend!





eternallove4bag said:


> You have to try one my friend! I was so against leather bracelets and now I am so addicted! With me there's never a middle ground! I am on two extremes [emoji51]



don't listen to her Dira she is such a bad influence  ... i am still waiting for your secret reveal dira or have i missed it already


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Al said:


> You look stunning. Thanks for sharing.




Thank you!


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Wow but I am in no position to comment since I just bought something. [emoji16] But KD is difficult to find in my store. May I know where is ur store? A lot of KD? I see if I can rush over before Monday so maybe I don't have to shake some sense into you. Lol [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]



i wanted to try on KD on tuesday but my store doesn't have any left ... is so tempting looking at eternallove new kd ... what colour are you looking PH?


----------



## noreen_uk

Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.


i love your collections Miss Al 



Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330



gorgeous bag ... congrats


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> i wanted to try on KD on tuesday but my store doesn't have any left ... is so tempting looking at eternallove new kd ... what colour are you looking PH?




Hi Noreen. You should try KD. I personally love it. Maybe blue, green, etoupe etc.....cannot decide... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Me confused now. Lol


----------



## noreen_uk

Miss Al said:


> You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:





Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...



ladies your bags are so stunning ... you carried it very well


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Noreen. You should try KD. I personally love it. Maybe blue, green, etoupe etc.....cannot decide... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Me confused now. Lol



i haven't seen your actions in your new goodies yet what happen  ... i just wait for my SA to call to collect my new bag and i will definitely will ask for KD if they have any ... do you need any help which colour to buy  we are happy to


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> i haven't seen your actions in your new goodies yet what happen  ... i just wait for my SA to call to collect my new bag and i will definitely will ask for KD if they have any ... do you need any help which colour to buy  we are happy to




Thank you Noreen. U r so kind. Really appreciate. Don't worry about my KD. [emoji3] What bag are u waiting? Care to share? [emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Noreen. U r so kind. Really appreciate. Don't worry about my KD. [emoji3] What bag are u waiting? Care to share? [emoji3]



i need to exchange my evie that i bought on tuesday just waiting for a new one to arrive in store so that i can travel to london ... my sa said it might be this week or early next ... my sa store is closed on weekend


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> i need to exchange my evie that i bought on tuesday just waiting for a new one to arrive in store so that i can travel to london ... my sa said it might be this week or early next ... my sa store is closed on weekend




Oh yes how forgetful I become now. [emoji3] U must be excited. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> i need to exchange my evie that i bought on tuesday just waiting for a new one to arrive in store so that i can travel to london ... my sa said it might be this week or early next ... my sa store is closed on weekend




This is good news, so happy for you!


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Oh yes how forgetful I become now. [emoji3] U must be excited. [emoji16][emoji16]


yes i am and we can go on a shopping trip with our evie together  



periogirl28 said:


> This is good news, so happy for you!


thank you periogirl28


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> yes i am and we can go on a shopping trip with our evie together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you periogirl28




Yes we are twins. Ok I will wait for u. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Ahhhh... the etoupe lizard RDT. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


Well... and these too...&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
This trip purchases is all about belts and straps &#128521;&#128521;
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Well... and these too...&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> This trip purchases is all about belts and straps &#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg



I love belts and straps, my dear atomic110. 
Omg! Did i see 2 kelly belts? I am so jealous! 

U make me wanna go to H tomr to get something!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Well... and these too...[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> This trip purchases is all about belts and straps [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg




Nice belts and bracelet. Love the Kelly belts. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> This is really gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks fabulous! I love that H scarf in that cw too! Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have amazing taste! I love these as well as your gorgeous B. KD is beautiful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good with TT! Love this cw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing artwork! Impressive!



Thank you so much my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Can't seem to get enough of my B! My first one so super special [emoji4]



Miss Al said:


> You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:



Oh no no please don't enable me! Love the eye candy but every time I see RC I want to run and get something in RC [emoji51][emoji51][emoji23][emoji3]! HELP[emoji23]



Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...



Omg! You look fabulous and between you, Miss Al and Sarah_sarah I am so enabled with RC [emoji7][emoji7]



Rami00 said:


> Taken at the Beverly Hills H three weeks ago. Nope, didn't buy it.



Oh but you look sooooo good with it Rami[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... But then you can look out of this world with anything you put on!!! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> 
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> 
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :



Oooooh!!! What a beautiful collection!!! This is some major eye candy Miss Al[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Thank you for posting[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3254736



Wow! Another beautiful dress my friend and the matching ferragamo shoes look so pretty!!! Love your RH C my friend [emoji7][emoji7] ... See, I knew that not all bags were included in the picture you posted of your collection [emoji3][emoji3]



noreen_uk said:


> don't listen to her Dira she is such a bad influence  ... i am still waiting for your secret reveal dira or have i missed it already



I agree! C'mon Dira, we are all waiting for your reveal[emoji8][emoji8]



noreen_uk said:


> i wanted to try on KD on tuesday but my store doesn't have any left ... is so tempting looking at eternallove new kd ... what colour are you looking PH?



You are too sweet [emoji8][emoji8]... I am tempting myself every time I get one I want more [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Please join me my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Noreen. You should try KD. I personally love it. Maybe blue, green, etoupe etc.....cannot decide... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Me confused now. Lol



Hahaha! I am the same [emoji3][emoji3]... Going after blue myself my darling PH....care to join me? [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Well... and these too...[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> This trip purchases is all about belts and straps [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg




:sigh: I don't wear belts but you my friend are enabling me to get these[emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful choices [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement




Gorgeous!!! I love the partnership between H and apple! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3254736



you look gorgeous periogirl28


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Can't seem to get enough of my B! My first one so super special [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no no please don't enable me! Love the eye candy but every time I see RC I want to run and get something in RC [emoji51][emoji51][emoji23][emoji3]! HELP[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! You look fabulous and between you, Miss Al and Sarah_sarah I am so enabled with RC [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but you look sooooo good with it Rami[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... But then you can look out of this world with anything you put on!!! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh!!! What a beautiful collection!!! This is some major eye candy Miss Al[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Thank you for posting[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Another beautiful dress my friend and the matching ferragamo shoes look so pretty!!! Love your RH C my friend [emoji7][emoji7] ... See, I knew that not all bags were included in the picture you posted of your collection [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! C'mon Dira, we are all waiting for your reveal[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> You are too sweet [emoji8][emoji8]... I am tempting myself every time I get one I want more [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Please join me my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I am the same [emoji3][emoji3]... Going after blue myself my darling PH....care to join me? [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: I don't wear belts but you my friend are enabling me to get these[emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful choices [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




So I am ur team now? [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> So I am ur team now? [emoji16][emoji16]




Always[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... We only fight over H goodies otherwise best friends [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!




U r really good with matching bracelets and shawls. Have an amazing Thursday too. Best Of Best Friends. &#129299;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!




So beautiful. I may need to find one for myself. Great items and perfect photos. As always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U r really good with matching bracelets and shawls. Have an amazing Thursday too. Best Of Best Friends. &#129299;



Thank you so much my dear BFF [emoji4][emoji8]... BFFs who share their H goodies right [emoji12]



Sarah_sarah said:


> So beautiful. I may need to find one for myself. Great items and perfect photos. As always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much dear Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Sharing our mutual love for H red [emoji4]


----------



## Fgl11

meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement




Beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my dear BFF [emoji4][emoji8]... BFFs who share their H goodies right [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Sharing our mutual love for H red [emoji4]




Hi BFF, u sure u want to share my goodies? Mine are all in normal leather only. [emoji28][emoji28] But, I do have many colours. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3254736



So pretty. Everything in the photo is awesome!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!



Thanks. Hope u had a great Thursday thus far! I love this look of yours!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi BFF, u sure u want to share my goodies? Mine are all in normal leather only. [emoji28][emoji28] But, I do have many colours. [emoji12][emoji12]




Yes[emoji3][emoji3]... I am great with normal leather or exotic!! Your huge collection is my dream [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Slut4Lux

*Great start to 2016! *

Kelly 35
Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
Retourne
_Added Hermes Twilly_ 

Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red. 

Looooooveeeee


----------



## Seedlessplum

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> Kelly 35
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> Retourne
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> Looooooveeeee



Very huge and enormous congrats to you! I love the orange and ghw combination. Can't wait to see you flaunt her with some action pictures!


----------



## Slut4Lux

Seedlessplum said:


> Very huge and enormous congrats to you! I love the orange and ghw combination. Can't wait to see you flaunt her with some action pictures!



Thankkkk you!!!!  yes, for sure will put up some this weekend


----------



## PrestigeH

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly 35
> 
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> 
> Retourne
> 
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooveeeee




Congratulations!!!! Woohoo. Nice orange/red. K is a very sought after bag. Enjoy. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much Meg  I just LOVE your style!!! You are truly an inspiration H wise and as a human being [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Oooh new member? I am so excited!!!! Wow! And an SO soon too!!! You have great options to choose from! I have been thinking about a pico MM too. Hugs to both you and misha for the surgery tomorrow. He will come out with flying colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOMMMMMMGGGGGG!!! All NEW?  need instant medical attention!!! REVEAL REVEAL REVEAL!!! Not only do you inspire me my darling friend but I think you also just killed me [emoji23][emoji16][emoji3]





PrestigeH said:


> I am not sure if this is counted as a family picture. But here are the new members. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3252769



OMG, it looks like my haul yesterday. Will be looking to see what you got


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Yes[emoji3][emoji3]... I am great with normal leather or exotic!! Your huge collection is my dream [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you my friend for your kind words. &#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> OMG, it looks like my haul yesterday. Will be looking to see what you got




Megt can't wait to see what u have got. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!




 OMG! I LOVEEEEE this shawl so much. GORGEOUS


----------



## Rami00

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> Kelly 35
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> Retourne
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> Looooooveeeee


 Big congrats! The color is so pretty.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly 35
> 
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> 
> Retourne
> 
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooveeeee




Congrats fellow orange lover. [emoji178] what a sunny colour. Perfect for all seasons in my book. Enjoy her and can't wait for some mod pics.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly 35
> 
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> 
> Retourne
> 
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooveeeee



Omg!! That color!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]...love it! Many many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you my friend for your kind words. &#129299;



[emoji8][emoji8]... Hahaha.. You will quickly learn my dear BFF that I am not that kind just focused on one thing [emoji12]



Rami00 said:


> OMG! I LOVEEEEE this shawl so much. GORGEOUS




Thank you so much my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! That color!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]...love it! Many many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8]... Hahaha.. You will quickly learn my dear BFF that I am not that kind just focused on one thing [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my friend [emoji8][emoji8]




U r so naughty but I like it. [emoji13][emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U r so naughty but I like it. [emoji13][emoji14]




Hahaha[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... U have to be very careful when you invite me to your home[emoji23][emoji23]... My friendship comes with a Warning [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... U have to be very careful when you invite me to your home[emoji23][emoji23]... My friendship comes with a Warning [emoji3]




So is mine too. [emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!



Oh wow.  They are beautiful together.  Happy Thursday.


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> I love belts and straps, my dear atomic110.
> Omg! Did i see 2 kelly belts? I am so jealous!
> 
> U make me wanna go to H tomr to get something!


Haha *Seedlessplum * , the store just arrived 3 peices of kelly belts and I immediately grab these 2, another one I spare it because I already have one in black&#128518;&#128518; 

Let  us know what you get from  the store tomorrow


PrestigeH said:


> Nice belts and bracelet. Love the Kelly belts. [emoji3]


Thanks, I love your silver Constance buckles too * PrestigeH*&#128525; all 4 of them &#128516;&#128516;


eternallove4bag said:


> :sigh: I don't wear belts but you my friend are enabling me to get these[emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful choices [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks my dear *eternallove *! It work Just like how you guys enable me to get lizard bracelet, haha&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; I gotta run back to ban island now, these few months has been crazy&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## noreen_uk

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> Kelly 35
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> Retourne
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> Looooooveeeee



beautiful bag love this combo ... huge congrats slut4lux


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!



Beautiful as always!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> So pretty. Everything in the photo is awesome!



Thank you dear! 



Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> Kelly 35
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> Retourne
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> Looooooveeeee



Fantastic, how bright and cheerful! Congrats! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Can't seem to get enough of my B! My first one so super special [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no no please don't enable me! Love the eye candy but every time I see RC I want to run and get something in RC [emoji51][emoji51][emoji23][emoji3]! HELP[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! You look fabulous and between you, Miss Al and Sarah_sarah I am so enabled with RC [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but you look sooooo good with it Rami[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... But then you can look out of this world with anything you put on!!! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh!!! What a beautiful collection!!! This is some major eye candy Miss Al[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Thank you for posting[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Another beautiful dress my friend and the matching ferragamo shoes look so pretty!!! Love your RH C my friend [emoji7][emoji7] ... See, I knew that not all bags were included in the picture you posted of your collection [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! C'mon Dira, we are all waiting for your reveal[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> You are too sweet [emoji8][emoji8]... I am tempting myself every time I get one I want more [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Please join me my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I am the same [emoji3][emoji3]... Going after blue myself my darling PH....care to join me? [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: I don't wear belts but you my friend are enabling me to get these[emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful choices [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



But see, I don't buy at the rate of Prestige and really don't have the huge collection that you imagine. I collect very, very slowly and turned down bags which don't suit me. This vintage Constance was my first C and very precious to me, so she got to go and see the Queen. 



noreen_uk said:


> you look gorgeous periogirl28



Thank you Noreen! I am hoping you get a perfect new Etoupe Evie soon!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!


My dear * eternallove*, You always know how  to mix  and match your beautiful shawl and arm candies&#128077;&#128077;happy Thursday to you too!


Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> Kelly 35
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> Retourne
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> Looooooveeeee


Indeed this is a great way to start 2016 * Slut4Lux*! Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3254736


That look like a fun garden party and I'm drooling over your C~


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> That look like a fun garden party and I'm drooling over your C~



Thank you atomic. It was fun indeed and a twice in a lifetime experience!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks. Hope u had a great Thursday thus far! I love this look of yours!



Thank you my dear Seedlessplum[emoji8][emoji8]... Day is great! Thank you for asking [emoji173]&#65039;... Just saw your beautiful picture in another thread with the RC Kelly belt! So perfect!!!



PrestigeH said:


> So is mine too. [emoji48][emoji48]



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Now I know why we get along so well... We are two peas from the same pod [emoji3][emoji3]



Love_Couture said:


> Oh wow.  They are beautiful together.  Happy Thursday.



Thank you so much dear Love_Couture [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Haha *Seedlessplum * , the store just arrived 3 peices of kelly belts and I immediately grab these 2, another one I spare it because I already have one in black[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Let  us know what you get from  the store tomorrow
> 
> Thanks, I love your silver Constance buckles too * PrestigeH*[emoji7] all 4 of them [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> Thanks my dear *eternallove *! It work Just like how you guys enable me to get lizard bracelet, haha[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I gotta run back to ban island now, these few months has been crazy[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I am telling you my friend I am so enabled! I want to at least try the belt in store! You make it look so good[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful as always!



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic, how bright and cheerful! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> But see, I don't buy at the rate of Prestige and really don't have the huge collection that you imagine. I collect very, very slowly and turned down bags which don't suit me. This vintage Constance was my first C and very precious to me, so she got to go and see the Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Noreen! I am hoping you get a perfect new Etoupe Evie soon!



This vintage C is TDF and my friend so is your beautiful collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am in awe of your style and your exquisite taste[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> My dear * eternallove*, You always know how  to mix  and match your beautiful shawl and arm candies[emoji106][emoji106]happy Thursday to you too!
> 
> Indeed this is a great way to start 2016 * Slut4Lux*! Congrats!




Thank you my friend for always supporting me[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear Seedlessplum[emoji8][emoji8]... Day is great! Thank you for asking [emoji173]&#65039;... Just saw your beautiful picture in another thread with the RC Kelly belt! So perfect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]... Now I know why we get along so well... We are two peas from the same pod [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear Love_Couture [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I am telling you my friend I am so enabled! I want to at least try the belt in store! You make it look so good[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> This vintage C is TDF and my friend so is your beautiful collection[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am in awe of your style and your exquisite taste[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend for always supporting me[emoji8][emoji8]



You are totally rocking that shawl and bracelet. It goes so nicely with your shoes snd outfit, gorgeous my friend!


----------



## meridian

!


----------



## meridian

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> Kelly 35
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> Retourne
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> Looooooveeeee



Beautiful!  Capucine with GHW is divine!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm. 
I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235




Congratulations!!! Nice bag AvrilShower. The charm is nice. But for me, i usually don't add charm to my bag for business meetings. However, I do use charms when I bring it to the office. Not sure if that helps. [emoji3]


----------



## ceci

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Ceci. Can I know ur IG please?




FELTasticFashion [emoji4]

Sorry in advance that I'm on & off TPF because 24hr is never enough for my family, kids, felt making & teaching + H addict LOL!


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> FELTasticFashion [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry in advance that I'm on & off TPF because 24hr is never enough for my family, kids, felt making & teaching + H addict LOL!




Hi Ceci. Nothing to be sorry for. [emoji3] We got many things to do but we only have 24 hr each day. Great and thanks for the account. I will support and please keep up the good work. U r very talented. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## ceci

Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> 
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> 
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :




Love the exotic rainbow CDC/KD! Interestingly I am into colorful bags, but for bracelet so far it's only black red & Barenia! Happy early Chinese New Year! I am missing all decorations & celebration & especially the flower market too!


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3254736




You always dress very well! Very elegant!


----------



## ceci

Rami00 said:


> Taken at the Beverly Hills H three weeks ago. Nope, didn't buy it.




So what else did you get! [emoji16]


----------



## ceci

atomic110 said:


> Well... and these too...[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> This trip purchases is all about belts and straps [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg




Straps are good! They are the best accessories!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Ceci. Nothing to be sorry for. [emoji3] We got many things to do but we only have 24 hr each day. Great and thanks for the account. I will support and please keep up the good work. U r very talented. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]




Thank you PH! You are very sweet! [emoji4]


----------



## ceci

eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!




Very pretty indeed! It's amazing how the scarf can look dramatically different when wearing it! Thanks for modeling!


----------



## ceci

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly 35
> 
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> 
> Retourne
> 
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooveeeee




Beautiful especially with GHW! Congrats!!


----------



## ceci

AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235




Congrats on your new Kelly! 
If I go formal business meeting, I would leave my bag clean without any charm / Twilly. 
But other time, will mix & match different charms & twilly just for fun.


----------



## Tinklemd

atomic110 said:


> Another beautiful shawl and KD * eternallove *! I know what you mean, haha... I am also wearing my new and first exotic bracelet that I just bought from the H store today[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> I usually not really into H bracelet, but after seeing you, * Kat, PrestigeH* and many other TPF members beautiful arm candies, I decided to give it a try again... tried KD but still find it a bit big, but this Etoupe Lizard rivale double tour is perfect [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7a/99/7b/7a997b7fd271653e928e4e7204ef2660.jpg




Omg...this is the first time that I've seen a rivale in an exotic! [emoji7][emoji7] Now I want one!!!  I wonder if it comes in ombré... Thanks for enabling.


----------



## Tinklemd

Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296




Great choice for the shoes. [emoji3] Enjoy ur BE. She is a beautiful blue beauty. [emoji170]


----------



## Tinklemd

Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.




Lovely collection!!! Your CDCs collection is also amazing!!



Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330




Perfect match with your twilly!! [emoji7]



Miss Al said:


> You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:




RC is the best H red!! [emoji173]&#65039;



meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement




Great piece! Love the double tour look!



Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...




Beautiful B!!



Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> 
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> 
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :







periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3254736




Nice in action Constance pic!  




atomic110 said:


> Well... and these too...[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> This trip purchases is all about belts and straps [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg




Wow!! Love your new accessories!



eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!




Lovely shawl!



Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly 35
> 
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> 
> Retourne
> 
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooveeeee




Capucine is such a chameleon color depending on lighting!  Great bag and color!



AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235




Your bag looks perfect all dressed up! [emoji7]. I think the twilly is ok for business meetings but perhaps remove the charm.  It also depends on the environment that you are in.  Are there many women in your field and is it more casual or not.


----------



## Miss Al

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Miss Al

Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296




I love BE!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> Good morning everyone!




Good morning Miss Al. Rise and shine[emoji3].


----------



## Tinklemd

Miss Al said:


> I love BE!!!




Good morning!!  It's good evening where I am! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji42] I love BE, too! [emoji170] My favorite H blue!


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations!!! Nice bag AvrilShower. The charm is nice. But for me, i usually don't add charm to my bag for business meetings. However, I do use charms when I bring it to the office. Not sure if that helps. [emoji3]




Really appreciate your suggestion!!! Totally agree! So no bag charm for tomorrow [emoji23][emoji23][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear Seedlessplum[emoji8][emoji8]... Day is great! Thank you for asking [emoji173]&#65039;... Just saw your beautiful picture in another thread with the RC Kelly belt! So perfect!



Thank you, eternallove4bag.


----------



## Seedlessplum

AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235



The charm is cute, and it makes the overall look very adorable. I agree that if u are going for serious meetings with clients, perhaps u have to tone down a little unless u wanna get all the attention in the meeting room .  Your kelly is a perfect workhorse &#128077;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296



BE BE, i can never have enough of it.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gyd34

Hermes Black 25 Cm


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Taken at the Beverly Hills H three weeks ago. Nope, didn't buy it.



You look beautiful!



Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :



Wow! So many gorgeous CDCs! 



periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> View attachment 3254736



So elegant and love your beautiful outfit.



eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!



Fabulous and perfectly matched! This shawl is perfect for teaching  I would love to play in your shawl closet.


----------



## Moirai

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> Kelly 35
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> Retourne
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> Looooooveeeee



Congrats on this beauty! Color is gorgeous.



AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> View attachment 3255235



Congrats on a classic neutral! Kelly is lovely with the twilly and charm.



Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296



Love BE! Congrats!



gyd34 said:


> Hermes Black 25 Cm



Beautiful baby B! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> Good morning everyone!



Good morning to you too, Miss Al.
After you 'exposed' your CDC collection, i kept thinking about them and actually dreamt about it last night 

Hope you have a great day and happy TGIF to everyone here!


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> Good morning to you too, Miss Al.
> After you 'exposed' your CDC collection, i kept thinking about them and actually dreamt about it last night
> 
> Hope you have a great day and happy TGIF to everyone here!




Huh... you actually dreamt of my CDCs.    Oh gosh. I'm such an enabler.  I'm so baad. :devil: I should stop my reveals and be a good girl. 


Happy TGIF to you too.


----------



## Princess D

Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> Huh... you actually dreamt of my CDCs.    Oh gosh. I'm such an enabler.  I'm so baad. :devil: I should stop my reveals and be a good girl.
> 
> 
> Happy TGIF to you too.



Oh NO! Please do not stop the reveals! They are too beautiful to be hidden away


----------



## Seedlessplum

Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566



H + beautiful winter scenery = Breadth-taking.


----------



## PrestigeH

gyd34 said:


> Hermes Black 25 Cm




Nice B. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566




Yes beautiful scenery. What colour is ur K? Gorgeous green.


----------



## Princess D

PrestigeH said:


> Yes beautiful scenery. What colour is ur K? Gorgeous green.




Kiwi from the candy collection in 2011


----------



## PrestigeH

Princess D said:


> Kiwi from the candy collection in 2011




Very nice Princess. Enjoy. [emoji3]


----------



## littleting

Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566



such a lovely photo


----------



## periogirl28

Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566



Pretty bag, the background is so elegant too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

gyd34 said:


> Hermes Black 25 Cm



Congrats, cute and classic!


----------



## periogirl28

Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296



Nice match with the shoes, BE is a standout colour!


----------



## periogirl28

Tinklemd said:


> Lovely collection!!! Your CDCs collection is also amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect match with your twilly!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC is the best H red!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great piece! Love the double tour look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice in action Constance pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Love your new accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capucine is such a chameleon color depending on lighting!  Great bag and color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag looks perfect all dressed up! [emoji7]. I think the twilly is ok for business meetings but perhaps remove the charm.  It also depends on the environment that you are in.  Are there many women in your field and is it more casual or not.



Thank you very much!


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235



May I also suggest wearing the bag without accessories for business meetings, she is a chic and professional looking head turner already! 



ceci said:


> You always dress very well! Very elegant!



Thank you Ceci!


----------



## Dluvch

AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235



Love it!  I prefer without charm for meetings.  I like the clean look of the bag for professional environments.  But that charm is nice!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> May I add a throwback this Thursday also?
> Vintage RH Box Constance got to go to a garden party at Buckingham. Summer 2015.
> 
> View attachment 3254736



Ahhhhh CCCCCCCCC!   What a beauty, both the bag and you my friend!


----------



## Dluvch

Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566



Truly in action, great shot of your K!


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> Ahhhhh CCCCCCCCC!   What a beauty, both the bag and you my friend!



Thank you very much Dira!


----------



## Dluvch

Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> 
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> 
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :


Cdc heaven!  Great collection!


----------



## Seedlessplum

What do u all think about this scarf? Looks ok? And the wedges? Sorry about my ugly feet!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> What do u all think about this scarf? Looks ok? And the wedges? Sorry about my ugly feet!
> 
> View attachment 3255813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255814



Yes get them both, lovely!!!


----------



## noreen_uk

AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235



beautiful bag avrilshower and i love this colour so much such a beautiful neutral colour


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> What do u all think about this scarf? Looks ok? And the wedges? Sorry about my ugly feet!
> 
> View attachment 3255813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255814




Looks elegant on u


----------



## noreen_uk

Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296



BE is one of my favourite colours


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Yes get them both, lovely!!!







PrestigeH said:


> Looks elegant on u



Just checked out


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Just checked out
> 
> View attachment 3255828




Woohoo. Congrats!!! Love the scarf on u. The shoes are [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Woohoo. Congrats!!! Love the scarf on u. The shoes are [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].



Thanks dear PrestigeH. No more buying for me this month. Gotta wait till next month. &#128546; :'(


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks dear PrestigeH. No more buying for me this month. Gotta wait till next month. [emoji22] :'(




Few more days to next month. [emoji28][emoji28] Don't feel sad. U have got something today which you can enjoy until next time when u visit H. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Few more days to next month. [emoji28][emoji28] Don't feel sad. U have got something today which you can enjoy until next time when u visit H. [emoji7][emoji7]



You are right! I ought to slow down to enjoy the goodies I got


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> You are totally rocking that shawl and bracelet. It goes so nicely with your shoes snd outfit, gorgeous my friend!



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... So when are you telling us what you got last month [emoji6]



AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235



Love your new stunning K my friend! [emoji7][emoji7]... I agree with you! I don't use charms for meetings either. Want the focus on what I am saying and not what my bag is wearing [emoji12]



ceci said:


> Very pretty indeed! It's amazing how the scarf can look dramatically different when wearing it! Thanks for modeling!



Thank you so much ceci [emoji8][emoji8]... It is really beautiful IRL[emoji173]&#65039;



Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296



Stunning BE [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]... This color puts a smile on my face [emoji4]



Tinklemd said:


> Lovely collection!!! Your CDCs collection is also amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect match with your twilly!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC is the best H red!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great piece! Love the double tour look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful B!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice in action Constance pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Love your new accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capucine is such a chameleon color depending on lighting!  Great bag and color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag looks perfect all dressed up! [emoji7]. I think the twilly is ok for business meetings but perhaps remove the charm.  It also depends on the environment that you are in.  Are there many women in your field and is it more casual or not.



Thank you dear Tinklemd [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



gyd34 said:


> Hermes Black 25 Cm



Beautiful and classic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Fabulous and perfectly matched! This shawl is perfect for teaching  I would love to play in your shawl closet.



Thank you my dear friend! Anytime [emoji3][emoji3].. It's a date  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566



Wow! She is traveling in amazing style and the backdrop is gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> What do u all think about this scarf? Looks ok? And the wedges? Sorry about my ugly feet!
> 
> View attachment 3255813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255814



Stunning scarf!!! Goes so well with your pants! Love the wedges too!! Oooh I am ready for spring [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Twinsies on the ferragamo pumps [emoji8]




Seedlessplum said:


> Just checked out
> 
> View attachment 3255828




Yay!! You bought them? Awesome [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;... And don't feel sad about waiting till next month. I will join after Monday too and stay out till march. I have to practice some self control right [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Few more days to next month. [emoji28][emoji28] Don't feel sad. U have got something today which you can enjoy until next time when u visit H. [emoji7][emoji7]




Great advice my BEST FREIND FOREVER [emoji8][emoji8]... Good morning [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> You are right! I ought to slow down to enjoy the goodies I got




I am not a good advisor. [emoji28][emoji28] I am also feeling sad now too. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] I need to buy again. [emoji47][emoji47][emoji47]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Great advice my BEST FREIND FOREVER [emoji8][emoji8]... Good morning [emoji3]




After I hear about Seedlessplum, I feel very sad now. Ha ha trying to pull Seedlessplum's leg. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> After I hear about Seedlessplum, I feel very sad now. Ha ha trying to pull Seedlessplum's leg. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]




Don't be sad, my dear friend. We will encourage, support and console each other here. This is what this community is for 

For this week or more, i am going to sit at the spectator bench and cheer at what u guys bought.



eternallove4bag said:


> Great advice my BEST FREIND FOREVER [emoji8][emoji8]... Good morning [emoji3]



Good morning to u! Have a nice friday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Don't be sad, my dear friend. We will encourage, support and console each other here. This is what this community is for
> 
> For this week or more, i am going to sit at the spectator bench and cheer at what u guys bought.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning to u! Have a nice friday!



Thank you my dear! Same to you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> After I hear about Seedlessplum, I feel very sad now. Ha ha trying to pull Seedlessplum's leg. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]



[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] you are incorrigible [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;




Is there a day that u look normal rather than beautiful??? [emoji3][emoji3] Ok answer is none.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;



Like he said, you always look beautiful and stunning. I can see why this is your HG, you wear the colours superbly!  thank you for sharing!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning scarf!!! Goes so well with your pants! Love the wedges too!! Oooh I am ready for spring [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Twinsies on the ferragamo pumps [emoji8]
> 
> Yay!! You bought them? Awesome [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;... And don't feel sad about waiting till next month. I will join after Monday too and stay out till march. I have to practice some self control right [emoji51][emoji51]



Yep! I got them  
I then realised next month is only 3 days away 
But i will still away, till I got text from SA about the coming shipment


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;



There is nothing u wear that are not beautiful. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

gyd34 said:


> Hermes Black 25 Cm


beautiful B



Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566


i am not a green person but this colour is so stunning so as the background


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> What do u all think about this scarf? Looks ok? And the wedges? Sorry about my ugly feet!
> 
> View attachment 3255813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255814





Seedlessplum said:


> Just checked out
> 
> View attachment 3255828



did you get both? they look gorgeous on you seedlessplum ... can't wait to see what's inside the boxes


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;



 the green really suits you well eternallove ... love what i've seen here  have a great day my friend from the other side


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Is there a day that u look normal rather than beautiful??? [emoji3][emoji3] Ok answer is none.



good evening my neighbour PH 
she always look amazing isn't


----------



## Seedlessplum

noreen_uk said:


> did you get both? they look gorgeous on you seedlessplum ... can't wait to see what's inside the boxes



Yes! I got both. Yay
Shall take better pics of what i got later.
Thank you!


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> good evening my neighbour PH
> 
> she always look amazing isn't




Good evening or morning to you Noreen. Yes she is and so are u. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Is there a day that u look normal rather than beautiful??? [emoji3][emoji3] Ok answer is none.



See this is why you are my BFF! You support me no matter what [emoji8][emoji8].. Thank you my friend but you got to see me in sweats and hair tied back during the weekend!!! I am a total slob [emoji51][emoji51][emoji3]



periogirl28 said:


> Like he said, you always look beautiful and stunning. I can see why this is your HG, you wear the colours superbly!  thank you for sharing!



Thank you so much my friend! Your comments always elevate my spirits [emoji8][emoji8]... You rock [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> Yep! I got them
> 
> I then realised next month is only 3 days away
> 
> But i will still away, till I got text from SA about the coming shipment



Hahaha! Hard to stay away[emoji6]... Can't wait to see what you get next[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]



Seedlessplum said:


> There is nothing u wear that are not beautiful. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Thank you so much my dear[emoji173]&#65039;.. You made my day [emoji8][emoji8]



noreen_uk said:


> the green really suits you well eternallove ... love what i've seen here  have a great day my friend from the other side



Oh my beautiful friend from the other side [emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you for being so amazing and for your sweet comments[emoji8][emoji8]... Emailing back as soon as I am done with the class[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#65533;&#65533;[emoji120]&#65533;&#65533;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;


 
Shawl Queen  you are killing it!


----------



## Rami00

Seedlessplum said:


> What do u all think about this scarf? Looks ok? And the wedges? Sorry about my ugly feet!
> 
> View attachment 3255813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255814


 


Seedlessplum said:


> Just checked out
> 
> View attachment 3255828


 
I am not a pink gal but mannnn this shade looks so gorgeous on you. Congrats!


----------



## MSO13

old fave and new obsession 
Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch


----------



## Seedlessplum

Rami00 said:


> I am not a pink gal but mannnn this shade looks so gorgeous on you. Congrats!



Thank you, gorgeous Rami00


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900




Nice match Mrs Owen. Fabulous.


----------



## PrestigeH

Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907



Thanks PrestigeH. U have a wonderful sweet dream too! Love your cool contribution.


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks PrestigeH. U have a wonderful sweet dream too! Love your cool contribution.




Thank you Seedlessplum. [emoji561][emoji561][emoji313][emoji313]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900



Finally i got to see your H apple watch 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seedlessplum

gyd34 said:


> Hermes Black 25 Cm



This is classic! Thank you for sharing


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235


Beautiful K, twilly  and charm * AvrilShower *
! I usually bring my charm along, but that's just me because everyone who know me knew I'm a very 'charm' person, haha... they will find me weird if I come out without accessories &#128517;&#128517;&#128517; 


gyd34 said:


> Hermes Black 25 Cm


Size 25! What a classic* gyd34*
!


Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566


Great companion you got here * Princess D*
! Enjoy  your ride and beautiful scenery&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Tinklemd said:


> Omg...this is the first time that I've seen a rivale in an exotic! [emoji7][emoji7] Now I want one!!!  I wonder if it comes in ombré... Thanks for enabling.





Tinklemd said:


> Wow!! Love your new accessories!


Thanks~ Indeed the SA told me this is something new, so go go * Tinklemd*
&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296


Very sharp looking BE Evie* Tinklemd*
! Your DD pinky shoes are cute~


ceci said:


> Straps are good! They are the best accessories!


Thanks
* ceci*
!


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> What do u all think about this scarf? Looks ok? And the wedges? Sorry about my ugly feet!
> 
> View attachment 3255813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255814





Seedlessplum said:


> Just checked out
> 
> View attachment 3255828



ahh... you got yourself a very beautiful scarf and wedges my  dear* Seedlessplum*!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; no worries, CNY is just around the corner and this is right time to add new pieces&#128518;&#128518; 
I am staying in ban island now and admiring everyone goodies now&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;


Love the green color palette you got here *eternallove *
! Are you sure your students are able to concentrate on your lecture? If me, I will just starring at your beautiful goodies and not paying  attention to the class, lol&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900


Nice one *MrsOwen3 *! I've been waiting for etain Apple watch and you got my all time favorite Zebra Pegasus! &#128525;


PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907


Great day + sweet dream my friend* PrestigeH*
! I see my 'future' rodeo there , keke&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> ahh... you got yourself a very beautiful scarf and wedges my  dear* Seedlessplum*!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; no worries, CNY is just around the corner and this is right time to add new pieces&#128518;&#128518;
> I am staying in ban island now and admiring everyone goodies now&#128521;&#128521;



Thank you, atomic100.
And wait for me! I am joining u as well at ban island &#127865;


----------



## noreen_uk

MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900


beautiful shawl mrsowen and congrats on your new watch 



PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907


matchy matchy my neighbour  have a great weekend


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907



Aha! Was wondering where you had gone. Beautiful mixture of textures! Love!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900



Love your shawl! 



atomic110 said:


> Love the green color palette you got here *eternallove *
> ! Are you sure your students are able to concentrate on your lecture? If me, I will just starring at your beautiful goodies and not paying  attention to the class, lol&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## lovely64

Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Seedlessplum

lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988



I love your exotic ghw cdc.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrsJstar

MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900



Gorgeous combo!! How do you like the watch??! I'm debating on getting one TIA


----------



## meridian

Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566


Love this color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988


Beautiful and sharp looking croc CDC&#128525;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988



So beautiful! Love your bright orange gator CDC, simply stunning.


----------



## meridian

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;


Beautiful Scarf!


----------



## meridian

MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900


Classic!  Instant classic!  Looks great!


----------



## meridian

PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907


Black rodeo!  On my wishlist!


----------



## meridian

lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988


You always have great action shots.  Love this CDC.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;



Very classy ! Love your greens as always !


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907



Beautiful shot PH! I am having a great day planning to snatch that black rodeo


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907



Great pic as always!


----------



## Bobmops

lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988



So summery relaxed feeling &#128099;&#127774;&#128089;&#128525;&#128526;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Nice one *MrsOwen3 *! I've been waiting for etain Apple watch and you got my all time favorite Zebra Pegasus! [emoji7]
> 
> Great day + sweet dream my friend* PrestigeH*
> ! I see my 'future' rodeo there , keke[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Thank you Atomic. Hope u get a black rodeo too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful shawl mrsowen and congrats on your new watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matchy matchy my neighbour  have a great weekend




Thank you Noreen. U have a great weekend too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Aha! Was wondering where you had gone. Beautiful mixture of textures! Love!




Hello Periogirl. Thank you. &#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988




Hi Lovely. Love the croc cdc on u. Have a happy day too. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> Black rodeo!  On my wishlist!




Hope you get one soon too. [emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful shot PH! I am having a great day planning to snatch that black rodeo




[emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Great pic as always!




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907




You do know that every time you post one of your fantastic pictures my list of must-haves from "PH's Treasury" shoots up[emoji3]! Gosh you have the best taste  BFF[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... And that black rodeo? It's STUNNING... And I want it [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Shawl Queen  you are killing it!



Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Rami you are too sweet! Thank you my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Love the green color palette you got here *eternallove *
> ! Are you sure your students are able to concentrate on your lecture? If me, I will just starring at your beautiful goodies and not paying  attention to the class, lol[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Hahaha! Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hah! They kind of get used to me dressing weird the entire semester [emoji6]... And I am a devil in the lecture room so they are too busy hating on me to notice how I am accessorizing [emoji23][emoji23]



meridian said:


> Beautiful Scarf!



Thank you so much meridian [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Very classy ! Love your greens as always !




Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... If I remember correctly you have an amazing green shawl too right? I remember drooling over it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900



I love your neutral CW of ZP MrsOwen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful watch too! We are sisters on the ZP!



lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988




Wow!!! That CDC is just STUNNING! PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji31][emoji31]




ME ME ME TOO :standing in line and plotting: [emoji12]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Rami you are too sweet! Thank you my friend[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hah! They kind of get used to me dressing weird the entire semester [emoji6]... And I am a devil in the lecture room so they are too busy hating on me to notice how I am accessorizing [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much meridian [emoji173
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... If I remember correctly you have an amazing green shawl too right? I remember drooling over it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;






Sorry to say you are mistaken My friend ... But may be soon then ?


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]



You are real artist


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Sorry to say you are mistaken My friend ... But may be soon then ?




If I saw it in my dreams then I know it's meant to be [emoji3][emoji3]... You are going to get one soon [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MAGJES

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> Kelly 35
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> Retourne
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> Looooooveeeee



Gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900




Gorgeous Mrs. O!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear! Same to you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] you are incorrigible [emoji8][emoji8]




Omg!  Love that green on you!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907



I will definitely sleep well looking at this tonight!   Stunning shot PH!


----------



## Dluvch

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



The perfect pop of color!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Madam Bijoux

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Perfection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Two recent purchases, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk.

Sorry, photobucket is down and I can't upload pics!


----------



## meridian

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Love this top!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> You do know that every time you post one of your fantastic pictures my list of must-haves from "PH's Treasury" shoots up[emoji3]! Gosh you have the best taste  BFF[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... And that black rodeo? It's STUNNING... And I want it [emoji30][emoji30]




Thank you Eternallove. I hope u get one too. Why don't u try asking ur SA. U never know. I just got a call from my SA there's a charm for me, but not a rodeo. [emoji16][emoji16] So go try my friend....[emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> You are real artist




Thank you very much. Really. Everyone here has been very kind to me. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!




LaenaLovely... You are so beautiful. I must specially mention about the top. Very special top. Very very cool.


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> I will definitely sleep well looking at this tonight!   Stunning shot PH!




Thank you Dira. U r so sweet. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two recent purchases, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk.
> 
> Sorry, photobucket is down and I can't upload pics!




Congratulations VigeeLeBrun. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



I can guarantee that this is a good start to a perfect evening !! Like the way you used the twilly on your Kelly wallet.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations VigeeLeBrun. [emoji3][emoji3]



Thanks *PH,* will post the pics tomorrow when photobucket.com is back up.


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *PH,* will post the pics tomorrow when photobucket.com is back up.




Yes please reveal. I manage to catch a glimpse of ur photo before is gone. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Good morning/evening to all dear TPF friends. I'm so way behind. Have missed all the gorgeous shots and fun. So much to catch up with now and please forgive me if I missed out any. Everyone's shot is a true inspiration. 




Rami00 said:


> Good morning! Here is the pic of my small family.



Best colour combination and every piece you've got last eternally. You have the best taste and determination dear. 


Seedlessplum said:


> Not sure if 'fine city' is what i think u all mean.
> 
> Assuming it is, here is a shot from 'fine city'. Feeling a little bored with staying indoor, I decided to stack 3 behapi straps together, just for fun.
> View attachment 3253662



Behapi brings happy thoughts and here is x3! Marvellous!!



Myrkur said:


> Gloomy weather outside so time to play with H inside [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;  my kitty thinks she's also a tyger tyger [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji197][emoji197]
> 
> View attachment 3253766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253767



Beautiful K and TT shawl. And your kitty is adorable! 



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3253773
> 
> 
> Quick super casual pic for today's "sick day" at home before heading off on vacation.  Lindy and CDC belt in etoupe and arbre du vent csgm.  I was only so so on this csgm when I bought it, now I find I'm throwing it on with everything!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share tpf friends.  Although I haven't been posting, I've been lurking and loving all your glamorous action shots!




Always love how you make casual outfit look so chic. Love this shot.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi all. Yesterday and today's haul. Shoes are from LV and the rest from Hermes. [emoji12][emoji16] Thank you for the wait. Pardon me for the bad photos.
> View attachment 3253798
> 
> View attachment 3253802
> 
> View attachment 3253804




OH MY GOD! Now I remember this was the pic we were all looking forward to seeing and all the orange boxes gave me a heart attack. I had to have a very long CPR session to revive. Here it is. Oh dear oh dear. What a fabulous haul. All the pieces are fabulous. My dear friend you have an exquisite taste. No wonder you ran around in the store like a child. Don't blame you! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

ceci said:


> Now PH showed his amazing loot. Here I just completed my fiber art work that's inspired by Alice Shirley's 2016 New Year Greeting Card. Perfect tote to tag along my mini berline.
> 
> View attachment 3253883



Wow amazing. You are so talented. I love felt and any DIY. This is such a masterpiece! 



Myrkur said:


> Super comfy outfit with TT, had to go out to post office in crappy weather [emoji58]
> 
> View attachment 3253948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253949



Love your comfy style and of course the TT. 



eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you for indulging me my beautiful friends... Got a couple of things! Guess I am still not over FW2015 CSGMs design and of course my new obsession KDs... So here it is... Taking pictures in my car in the parking lot of my work place [emoji23][emoji23] since I won't be back home till much later [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3253953
> 
> 
> And couldn't help but wear my KD right away [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3253954



Oh my dear you made it. L[emoji173]&#65039;VE the KD colour and your new shawl. I'm kicking myself for letting go the exact one some months ago because I don't have anything in this colour tone. Now I'm hoping to source one again! You wear it so beautifully. And I saw your reveal of another KD in Blue Izmir. I'm so honoured to be double twin with you for both Ficelli and BI KD. They are simply too gorgeous! Huge congrats dearest. 



atomic110 said:


> Another beautiful shawl and KD * eternallove *! I know what you mean, haha... I am also wearing my new and first exotic bracelet that I just bought from the H store today[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> I usually not really into H bracelet, but after seeing you, * Kat, PrestigeH* and many other TPF members beautiful arm candies, I decided to give it a try again... tried KD but still find it a bit big, but this Etoupe Lizard rivale double tour is perfect [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7a/99/7b/7a997b7fd271653e928e4e7204ef2660.jpg


Oh my dear atomic. How amazing that you scored TWO lizard KDT. They are perfect and so is your hand!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OH MY GOD! Now I remember this was the pic we were all looking forward to see and all the orange boxes gave me a heart attack. I had to have a very long CPR session to revive. Here it is. Oh dear oh dear. What a fabulous haul. All the pieces are fabulous. My dear friend you have an exquisite taste. No wonder you ran around in the store like a child. Don't blame you! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;




Wow Kat is back again. I have been waiting for you. Miss u greatly. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow Kat is back again. I have been waiting for you. Miss u greatly. Thank you for your kind words.




Thank you my dear neighbour. Do you need some help to put all your goodies away? I can see that your wardrobe/cabinets are overflowing. I don't mind keeping them in my storage for you and safeguard them, free of charge![emoji16] Wish you a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## Fgl11

lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988




Lovely!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3254097
> View attachment 3254098
> 
> View attachment 3254099
> 
> Packing for my vacay...so maybe a packing action shot?  I wasn't planning on bringing the b, but she seems to be wanting to go south of the border with my new swim suit and H silk that just arrived.  Needless to say...I now gaga over arbre du vent even more!



Love your swimsuit and the well matched B. Both scarves are beautiful and twin with the anemone one. Enjoy your vacation!! 



Miss Al said:


> Tell me about bracelet addiction. This is my small kdt and rivale collection. My cdc collection is another story altogether. Bracelets are the ones that got me into the H bug. Then I was offered bags etc. Geesh.



What a fantastic collection. 



Sarah_sarah said:


> I love the action photos of everyone. Just beautiful. I wish there is a love button so I can keep pressing it.
> Here is my new baby K25 and she fits a good amount. She will be my companion for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> View attachment 3254330



Your new baby is so adorable. Lovely twillies too. Enjoy it. 



Miss Al said:


> You must get the RC my dear. Hoping to enable you some more with my pic taken some time ago. Hehe :giggles:



Beautiful RC and you. 


meridian said:


> Looking forward to wearing this out for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've posted this in 2 other threads as well, please excuse my excitement



Your wear the watch so well. 



Rami00 said:


> I agree with you Miss Al. I am joining forces with you...adding my pic taken weeks ago (good old summer days...



Drooling over both of your RC as well. 



Rami00 said:


> Taken at the Beverly Hills H three weeks ago. Nope, didn't buy it.




Love the pattern of this bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Miss Al said:


> I'm am still out and about at Orchard. Did not enter any H store but couldn't resist buying from other stores. It's Chinese New Year sales everywhere.
> 
> As I was having my late lunch, I remembered that I had taken a pic of my cdc collection some time ago. The lighting is not that good but will post it now coz I will only return home very late today.
> 
> So here is my small CDC/KD collection which is still growing. I only buy gator or lizzie. The only exception was the white CDC coz there aint any pure white gator ones available. Enjoy. Thanks for letting me share my guilty pleasures. :flowers :




Absolute stunning collection! 


atomic110 said:


> Well... and these too...[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> This trip purchases is all about belts and straps [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg



Love all your leather goodies. Great picks and you have great taste dear atomic. 


eternallove4bag said:


> So in love with my new Lettres shawl and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254798
> View attachment 3254799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Have an amazing Thursday everyone!



My dear shawl [emoji146], there's not a single shawl of yours that I don't like and you always always model it perfectly. [emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you my dear neighbour. Do you need some help to put all your goodies away? I can see that your wardrobe/cabinets are overflowing. I don't mind keeping them in my storage for you and safeguard them, free of charge![emoji16] Wish you a wonderful Saturday.




Ok all in to exchange with ur Croc B. Lol [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Slut4Lux said:


> *Great start to 2016! *
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly 35
> 
> Capucines Color, GHW, Togo Leather
> 
> Retourne
> 
> _Added Hermes Twilly_
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to capture the exact colour shade on camera, but its a burnt-orange kinda'... deep orangy-red.
> 
> 
> 
> Looooooveeeee



Lovely K and colour. Congrats. 



AvrilShower said:


> Here is my new Kelly with its new twilly and new charm.
> I don't use charms often and I am afraid it is not professional enough as I run around for business meetings. Would appreciate your opinion on this. Tia!
> 
> View attachment 3255235



Congrats to your new K. I'm glad to be your K twin. Love the twilly as well. I see many TPFers already responded to your question - no charm to be more professional. 



Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296



Perfect match. BE is so electrifyingly beautiful. 



gyd34 said:


> Hermes Black 25 Cm



What a classic B and such a cute size. 



Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566



Such a beautiful K. Enjoy your trip. I miss the Shinkansen!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!




So beautiful. [emoji178]. I hope you enjoy your evening. And I really need to do the same for my Kelly wallet.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> What do u all think about this scarf? Looks ok? And the wedges? Sorry about my ugly feet!
> 
> View attachment 3255813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255814



Love both of them and wise decision to take them home. Congrats. 



eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;



You can pull off any colour perfectly. Simply stunning! [emoji172]



MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900



Such a perfect match and your watch matches perfectly with your Etaine K. 



PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907



Now I can start off my day with your perfect shot. You do know you have the most amazing collection of everything?! 



lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988



Lovely pop colour. Beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ok all in to exchange with ur Croc B. Lol [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Lol. Motion denied! But we can still keep the negotiation alive on the table!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Motion denied! But we can still keep the negotiation alive on the table!




Awww I am just trying my luck. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Awww I am just trying my luck. [emoji12][emoji12]




I like your spirit. Trying is the key to success!!!


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


You look beautiful *LaenaLovely * from top to bottom! Great idea of using twilly and wallet as a purse! Happy weekend&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh my dear atomic. How amazing that you scored TWO lizard KDT. They are perfect and so is your hand!!!





Kat.Lee said:


> Love all your leather goodies. Great picks and you have great taste dear atomic.


Thank  you for your kindness *Kat *! We miss you~


----------



## purplepoodles

Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566




Great picture! Did Kelly enjoy her trip?


----------



## Seedlessplum

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



OH mine! this is a beautiful shot! I didnt know a kelly wallet can be worn in the manner. Thanks for your tip!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Behapi brings happy thoughts and here is x3! Marvellous!!



Thank you! I love them so versatile 



Kat.Lee said:


> Love both of them and wise decision to take them home. Congrats.



Thank you dear!


----------



## Seedlessplum

No matter whether you are working or resting, hope everyone here has a blessed and fruitful saturday.
With lotsa of H love, Seed


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> No matter whether you are working or resting, hope everyone here has a blessed and fruitful saturday.
> With lotsa of H love, Seed




Thank you Seedless. Same to you too. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!




You look smashingly beautiful.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Seedless. Same to you too. [emoji3]



I need to confess! It was only one day after some small purchases and now I feel like buying again 
I hope I am not alone


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> I need to confess! It was only one day after some small purchases and now I feel like buying again
> 
> I hope I am not alone




Ha ha u are not alone. I am not the best person to give u support because...... [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] ok later I really need to just run home and lock the doors. I hope I can withstand the temptation too. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> If I saw it in my dreams then I know it's meant to be [emoji3][emoji3]... You are going to get one soon [emoji8][emoji8]



You didn't seen me with B or K by any chance ?))) that would be just super &#128525;&#128124;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Wow! Looking great ! Hope you had lots of fun !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Absolutely outstanding look!!! Love it!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:




gorgeous look - so simple an elegant!!! You look stunning !


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:




So beautiful. Simple and elegant.


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:




Drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## tonkamama

VigeeLeBrun ~ you look just gorgeous!! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



LaenaLovely ~ love your top and your kelly wallet!  



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



MrsOwen3 ~ totally in love with your zebra shawl.  Apple watch is so functional and stylish.  



MrsOwen3 said:


> old fave and new obsession
> Zebra Pegasus shawl and new H Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3255900



PrestigeH ~ love your photo and everything in it...



PrestigeH said:


> Hope everyone will be having a great day or sweet dream.
> View attachment 3255907


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> VigeeLeBrun ~ you look just gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> LaenaLovely ~ love your top and your kelly wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsOwen3 ~ totally in love with your zebra shawl.  Apple watch is so functional and stylish.
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ love your photo and everything in it...




Thank you Tonkamama [emoji3]


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> TGIF [emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;.. Marwari and clic H at play today[emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255857
> View attachment 3255858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... This is my HG shawl[emoji173]&#65039;



eternallove4bag ~ you should consider start your own thread for all your beautiful shawls!!    



Seedlessplum said:


> What do u all think about this scarf? Looks ok? And the wedges? Sorry about my ugly feet!
> 
> View attachment 3255813
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255814



Seedlessplum ~ yes yes yes...  and love your wedges too!  



Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566



Princess D ~ so pretty!  



Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296



Tinklemd ~ I love this action photo...your BE Eve PM is so chic!  mother and daughter shoes side by side.. so cute.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:




You look so beautiful Vigee [emoji7]


----------



## noreen_uk

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



you look really stunning laenalovely love your top and what a great idea to turn kelly wallet into clutch


----------



## noreen_uk

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



you look amazing in those beautiful scarves


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha u are not alone. I am not the best person to give u support because...... [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] ok later I really need to just run home and lock the doors. I hope I can withstand the temptation too. [emoji7][emoji7]



I wonder when will be your next purchase.....am looking forth. Hehe.
U always have very cool reveals.


----------



## Seedlessplum

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



So beautiful and elegant. I wish i can carry my scarves like u all do here!


----------



## Miss Al

This thread is moving too fast for me. I just want to say that everyone looks great!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> I wonder when will be your next purchase.....am looking forth. Hehe.
> U always have very cool reveals.




[emoji3][emoji3] Mine are all men stuff. Hee Hee. One and a half day more before next month. Get ready, seed!!! [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> This thread is moving too fast for me. I just want to say that everyone looks great!



Hi Miss Al, hope u enjoyed your CNY
shopping so far. Hope to see more of you in action shots! Your collection is really my dream collection.




PrestigeH said:


> [emoji3][emoji3] Mine are all men stuff. Hee Hee. One and a half day more before next month. Get ready, seed!!! [emoji12][emoji12]



I am interested in both men and women! Lol. Yep! I need to get some H fix before my SA goes on long CNY holiday. Then i will just hide inside my tortoise shell before she returns end of the next month.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks ladies for the love, didn't have time to accessorize with my CDCs, KDs, KDTs, etc ~ just enough time to throw on a few new designs and take a pic.  

You all are an inspiration to me!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



Dear Vigee you're back and looking simply beautiful! Thanks for sharing mod pics of the scarves. I always find it so helpful.


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



What a stunning look and I seriously love this top! Chic outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988



Ah Ms Lovely, always gives us a bright cheerful shot, that CDC is TDF!


----------



## Bobmops

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



Gorgeous !! Love it !


----------



## periogirl28

A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee. 
Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884




I thought I smell the aroma of the coffee. Yummy. Hope you had an enjoyable time. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884




*periogirl*, I simply need this in my life right now ~ looks elegant and delicious!!  

Thanks for the lovely pic.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> I thought I smell the aroma of the coffee. Yummy. Hope you had an enjoyable time. [emoji3]




Thank you Prestige! It was very good. I think I need a break from all the fine dining recently and its salad for next week! [emoji13]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.



ooohhh.. i have to check it out


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> ooohhh.. i have to check it out




Do! Marcus was good as well. But overall ( food, service, ambience) I prefer Helene Darroze and Alain Ducasse. Eee back to topic!


----------



## atomic110

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



Beautiful scarves and you look great *VigeeLeBrun  *


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884



Yummy ~enjoy *periogirl *


----------



## Dluvch

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



Wow, stunning!!!!  I need that red and black one in my life!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Yummy ~enjoy *periogirl *




Thank you dearest!


----------



## juzluvpink

Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]


----------



## juzluvpink

Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne


----------



## Seedlessplum

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256920
> 
> Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]



U look perfect with the bag! Thanks for the collage!


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884



Wah!! They really pamper the patrons! Good taste!


----------



## PrestigeH

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256920
> 
> Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]







juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne




Your week is looking great. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256920
> 
> Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]




This is cool! 5 days of action shots!


----------



## Seedlessplum

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne



I love the strap on the evenlyn!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Wah!! They really pamper the patrons! Good taste!




I guess as it's French cuisine by a French chef so quite appropriate. [emoji16][emoji1]


----------



## Myrkur

Lunch with coworkers today


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884



Looks great ! Hope you hade great time ,dear !


----------



## Bobmops

Myrkur said:


> Lunch with coworkers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256933



Love relaxed cool look of yours !


----------



## Bobmops

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne



Strap of a bag looks so refreshing !! Great look !


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> I guess as it's French cuisine by a French chef so quite appropriate. [emoji16][emoji1]



I see 





Myrkur said:


> Lunch with coworkers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256933



Is the evenlyn in Rouge Garance?
You look fabulous!


----------



## Myrkur

Bobmops said:


> Love relaxed cool look of yours !







Seedlessplum said:


> I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the evenlyn in Rouge Garance?
> You look fabulous!




Thanks! [emoji8] No it's rubis [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Lunch with coworkers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256933




I think ur coworkers will have a very difficult time to focus on the lunch. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Myrkur said:


> Thanks! [emoji8] No it's rubis [emoji4]



Oh! Thanks for correcting!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Omg!!! You look DROP DEAD GORGEOUS my friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Whoa you look like a model and I love your Kelly wallet! So beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. I hope u get one too. Why don't u try asking ur SA. U never know. I just got a call from my SA there's a charm for me, but not a rodeo. [emoji16][emoji16] So go try my friend....[emoji56][emoji56]



Nice try! I want YOURS[emoji3][emoji3]... I gave up asking for a rodeo now! My store doesn't get any it seems or at least since I last said no to the blue Lin rodeo [emoji30][emoji30]... And now I am so wrapped up in KDs and knowing you already have enough rodeos for the two of us I have officially decided to go after your collection exclusively [emoji12][emoji12]... I will spend my money on other things [emoji3][emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> Wow amazing. You are so talented. I love felt and any DIY. This is such a masterpiece!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your comfy style and of course the TT.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my dear you made it. L[emoji173]&#65039;VE the KD colour and your new shawl. I'm kicking myself for letting go the exact one some months ago because I don't have anything in this colour tone. Now I'm hoping to source one again! You wear it so beautifully. And I saw your reveal of another KD in Blue Izmir. I'm so honoured to be double twin with you for both Ficelli and BI KD. They are simply too gorgeous! Huge congrats dearest.
> 
> 
> Oh my dear atomic. How amazing that you scored TWO lizard KDT. They are perfect and so is your hand!!!



Thank you dear Kat[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I really hope you can get the Bougainvillia KD! It's so beautiful and I am honored beyond words that we are twins on the two KDs. The BI truly took my breath away with how beautiful the color is IRL. Pictures don't do it justice do they?



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you my dear neighbour. Do you need some help to put all your goodies away? I can see that your wardrobe/cabinets are overflowing. I don't mind keeping them in my storage for you and safeguard them, free of charge![emoji16] Wish you a wonderful Saturday.



Hahahaha!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> Absolute stunning collection!
> 
> 
> Love all your leather goodies. Great picks and you have great taste dear atomic.
> 
> 
> My dear shawl [emoji146], there's not a single shawl of yours that I don't like and you always always model it perfectly. [emoji8]



Oh Kat you make my day with your kind words! Thank you so much :HUGS: [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Love both of them and wise decision to take them home. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pull off any colour perfectly. Simply stunning! [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> Such a perfect match and your watch matches perfectly with your Etaine K.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can start off my day with your perfect shot. You do know you have the most amazing collection of everything?!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pop colour. Beautiful.



Thank you my dear friend[emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Motion denied! But we can still keep the negotiation alive on the table!



Way to go my dear Kat[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



PrestigeH said:


> Awww I am just trying my luck. [emoji12][emoji12]



Give up my darling friend [emoji3][emoji3]... You have met your match!!



Seedlessplum said:


> I need to confess! It was only one day after some small purchases and now I feel like buying again
> 
> I hope I am not alone



I hear you and I feel your pain... I went this Wednesday, then I went on Friday and now I am going on Monday?... Yup this is madness that can't be stopped... We all need group therapy [emoji51][emoji51]



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha u are not alone. I am not the best person to give u support because...... [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] ok later I really need to just run home and lock the doors. I hope I can withstand the temptation too. [emoji7][emoji7]



+1 [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]...how are we ever going to stop each other BFF? We will decide to lock ourselves to avoid temptations and then secretly go from the back door to run to the store [emoji12]



tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag ~ you should consider start your own thread for all your beautiful shawls!!



Awwww thank you so much dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]... You are way too kind but I am nowhere near to the beautiful collection and vast experience of some of the amazing ladies who have their own scarf thread!



periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884



Wow!!! 9 course meal? My dear friend I love to hear about your beautiful and unique experiences! Thank you for sharing it with us.. I always feel like I am part of that exciting life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji8]



Myrkur said:


> Lunch with coworkers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256933



Oh Myrkur you look such a vision! You look drop dead gorgeous in your TT shawl and your ruby evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> You didn't seen me with B or K by any chance ?))) that would be just super [emoji7][emoji72]&#127995;




Hahaha!!! Ok ok I am going trying and dream of that today today my friend [emoji3][emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



Omg I feel like I am surrounded by stunning models[emoji7][emoji7] my dear VigeeLeBrun you look like a star! So elegant!!! Beautiful looks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256920
> 
> Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]



Wow!!! Such a beautiful way of showcasing how versatile this bag truly is! Goes with everything. [emoji7][emoji7]



juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne




I love this bag!!! You look beautiful carrying it juzluvpink [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



vIgee, you look fantastic!!! You have such an enviable figure!! I really wish I had bought the CdE shawl in that cw, but out store only got one and it flew out the door. Love that cw of Zambeze too, but I have my heart set on cw#11.


----------



## hclubfan

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne



What a fabulous Evelyne and it looks great with your denim skirt!


----------



## thyme

good to see Evelyne action shots!!



juzluvpink said:


> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne



love the strap! i have the mini version 



Myrkur said:


> Lunch with coworkers today



looking good..


----------



## ice75

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256920
> 
> Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]



Classic piece!How I wish I have a Birkin in black..drooling..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Good morning and evening to all my friends here.


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037



Harlow. Nice bolide you have there.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037



Ooohhh. I have been waiting for this! I love bracelets with ghw!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> Harlow. Nice bolide you have there.




Hi Miss Al. [emoji3] Thank you very much. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Ooohhh. I have been waiting for this! I love bracelets with ghw!!!




Good evening Seedlessplum. Thank you very much too. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037




STUNNING my darling friend!! That bolide is beautiful and you match it so well with the KD and clic H!!and the charms [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Your pictures are a visual delight [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING my darling friend!! That bolide is beautiful and you match it so well with the KD and clic H!!and the charms [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Your pictures are a visual delight [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you my BFF. I have been inspired by ur KDs.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you my BFF. I have been inspired by ur KDs.




[emoji8][emoji8] and you inspired me[emoji4]... Telling you... You and me together on a shopping trip is catastrophic for our wallets [emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8] and you inspired me[emoji4]... Telling you... You and me together on a shopping trip is catastrophic for our wallets [emoji23]




Tell me about it.&#129299; Even me alone is not helping. [emoji16]Today I tried to avoid H stores but I end up in some other non H store. I think we should meet up and just do picnic in the park. [emoji14][emoji14]Hope they don't have any shopping malls in the park.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Tell me about it.&#129299; Even me alone is not helping. [emoji16]Today I tried to avoid H stores but I end up in some other non H store. I think we should meet up and just do picnic in the park. [emoji14][emoji14]Hope they don't have any shopping malls in the park.




Hahaha! God help us but I have a feeling we will still find an H store nearby or we will dig through the park to the nearest mall [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Oooh and tell all.. What non-H item did you get?


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! God help us but I have a feeling we will still find an H store nearby or we will dig through the park to the nearest mall [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Oooh and tell all.. What non-H item did you get?




I got a Celine bag. My first. [emoji16][emoji16]. If the park has a souvenirs shop, we may end up buying souvenirs bags. Lol [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> I got a Celine bag. My first. [emoji16][emoji16]. If the park has a souvenirs shop, we may end up buying souvenirs bags. Lol [emoji16][emoji16]



Are u gg to post on celine thread? I wanna see! What bag did u get?


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Are u gg to post on celine thread? I wanna see! What bag did u get?




Thank you Seedlessplum. Yes I will let u know once I have taken picture. I am not familiar with Celine. I think is phantom in  beige croc embossed. [emoji16][emoji16]Anyway let us come back to H topic. What are you planning for ur next visit? [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Kat.Lee

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256920
> 
> Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]







juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne




All beautiful. You look fabulous with all your bags!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I got a Celine bag. My first. [emoji16][emoji16]. If the park has a souvenirs shop, we may end up buying souvenirs bags. Lol [emoji16][emoji16]




Oooh! I love Celine bags.. Don't have any myself but I keep admiring it on others[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Good choice! 
And yup my BFF if the park has souvenir bags we would even buy that[emoji51][emoji51].. We can even locate shops in Antarctica I bet and shop there [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Myrkur said:


> Lunch with coworkers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256933




You look chic Myrkur.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum. Yes I will let u know once I have taken picture. I am not familiar with Celine. I think is phantom in  beige croc embossed. [emoji16][emoji16]Anyway let us come back to H topic. What are you planning for ur next visit? [emoji13][emoji13]




Oooooh and a croc bag at that!!! Naughty boy[emoji3][emoji3]... Ok tell you what post a picture with your H arm candy and the Celine please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Then it's also an H shot right?[emoji6]


----------



## H.C.LV.

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037



What a stunning bolide PH!! Congrats!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh and a croc bag at that!!! Naughty boy[emoji3][emoji3]... Ok tell you what post a picture with your H arm candy and the Celine please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Then it's also an H shot right?[emoji6]




[emoji28][emoji28] croc embossed. Not real croc. Great idea. I will try . But if I went silence, means I am banned. [emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you dear Kat[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I really hope you can get the Bougainvillia KD! It's so beautiful and I am honored beyond words that we are twins on the two KDs. The BI truly took my breath away with how beautiful the color is IRL. Pictures don't do it justice do they?



Totally agree! BI is such an amazing colour! Hope to see your mod shots soon dear.


----------



## PrestigeH

H.C.LV. said:


> What a stunning bolide PH!! Congrats!!




Thank you H.C.LV. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884



Mmmm this photo looks soo yummy!! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum. Yes I will let u know once I have taken picture. I am not familiar with Celine. I think is phantom in  beige croc embossed. [emoji16][emoji16]Anyway let us come back to H topic. What are you planning for ur next visit? [emoji13][emoji13]



Oh! Thats a very trendy bag. &#128077;

As for my next H purchase, it all depends what my SA can find for me. I requested anything pink in ghw. It can be pink kdt, pink KD, another kelly belt in pink or black, pink sandals, pink wallet, pop h pendant/earrings. I need something pink for CNY.

But who knows what i can find? Hermes has the terrible magic of making people love what they don't. 

By the way, this ring, yay or nay?


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037




Beautiful shot as always. You rock your arm candies and bags all the time!


----------



## H.C.LV.

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne



Love the color of your Evie! &#128153;

It s really nice on you!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh! I love Celine bags.. Don't have any myself but I keep admiring it on others[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Good choice!
> And yup my BFF if the park has souvenir bags we would even buy that[emoji51][emoji51].. We can even locate shops in Antarctica I bet and shop there [emoji23][emoji23]




Yes. We can never own a bag shop. Because we will never sell to customers. Every customer comes into the shop, we will go around telling them this and that are not for sale. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Tell me about it.&#129299; Even me alone is not helping. [emoji16]Today I tried to avoid H stores but I end up in some other non H store. I think we should meet up and just do picnic in the park. [emoji14][emoji14]Hope they don't have any shopping malls in the park.







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! God help us but I have a feeling we will still find an H store nearby or we will dig through the park to the nearest mall [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Oooh and tell all.. What non-H item did you get?







PrestigeH said:


> I got a Celine bag. My first. [emoji16][emoji16]. If the park has a souvenirs shop, we may end up buying souvenirs bags. Lol [emoji16][emoji16]




Oh boy oh boy. We need a therapy thread here!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful shot as always. You rock your arm candies and bags all the time!




Thank you my dear friend. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh boy oh boy. We need a therapy thread here!!!




Yes can you be my therapist? [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Oh! Thats a very trendy bag. [emoji106]
> 
> As for my next H purchase, it all depends what my SA can find for me. I requested anything pink in ghw. It can be pink kdt, pink KD, another kelly belt in pink or black, pink sandals, pink wallet, pop h pendant/earrings. I need something pink for CNY.
> 
> But who knows what i can find? Hermes has the terrible magic of making people love what they don't.
> 
> By the way, this ring, yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 3257072




The ring....I vote yes. I might be biased because I have one and it's so easy to carry and match with.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh and a croc bag at that!!! Naughty boy[emoji3][emoji3]... Ok tell you what post a picture with your H arm candy and the Celine please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Then it's also an H shot right?[emoji6]



Yes! I agree on this!!! H + Celine shots &#9996;


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Oh! Thats a very trendy bag. [emoji106]
> 
> As for my next H purchase, it all depends what my SA can find for me. I requested anything pink in ghw. It can be pink kdt, pink KD, another kelly belt in pink or black, pink sandals, pink wallet, pop h pendant/earrings. I need something pink for CNY.
> 
> But who knows what i can find? Hermes has the terrible magic of making people love what they don't.
> 
> By the way, this ring, yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 3257072




Nice ring. I have the Kelly one. I love it. Not sure where u shop but i think u may have a good chance getting this colour. Light pink or darker pink like rose azalea?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh and a croc bag at that!!! Naughty boy[emoji3][emoji3]... Ok tell you what post a picture with your H arm candy and the Celine please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Then it's also an H shot right?[emoji6]




+1 yes please reveal PH.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073




So well dressed. So good to see ur post again. The belt, the shoes, the dress and the pochette. Everything comes together perfect. Kat [emoji106]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes can you be my therapist? [emoji16]




Uhhhh...not sure if I even qualify. You might have the risk of getting worse though. Wrong direction of therapy!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> +1 yes please reveal PH.




Thank you Kat. May I know what shop was that in the pic?


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Uhhhh...not sure if I even qualify. You might have the risk of getting worse though. Wrong direction of therapy!!




I don't mind going into the wrong direction as long as u help me to pay. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. May I know what shop was that in the pic?




Same old same old....BV! [emoji2]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I don't mind going into the wrong direction as long as u help me to pay. [emoji12][emoji12]




OMG I nearly fell off of my bed! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037



another beautiful shot my neighbour love the arm candy and the bag


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073



you look stunning my dear kat.lee


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> So well dressed. So good to see ur post again. The belt, the shoes, the dress and the pochette. Everything comes together perfect. Kat [emoji106]




Thank you so much dear PH.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Same old same old....BV! [emoji2]




Nice shop. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> another beautiful shot my neighbour love the arm candy and the bag




Hi Noreen. Thank you very much. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Nice ring. I have the Kelly one. I love it. Not sure where u shop but i think u may have a good chance getting this colour. Light pink or darker pink like rose azalea?



Rose azalea?......I am still learning about H. So many leathers and colors! I am no good with H colors. I think i want something like rich pink, but not those luminous one.

Perhaps, can i use this chanel bag as a reference? There is a KD, so i hope this shot  qualifies to be posted here. Is there an equivalent pink in H? What do u guys call it? Hope i can get some enlightening.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073



What else can i say? Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Rose azalea?......I am still learning about H. So many leathers and colors! I am no good with H colors. I think i want something like rich pink, but not those luminous one.
> 
> Perhaps, can i use this chanel bag as a reference? There is a KD, so i hope this shot  qualifies to be posted here. Is there an equivalent pink in H? What do u guys call it? Hope i can get some enlightening.
> 
> View attachment 3257077




Beautiful stuff u have there. Let me pvt u. I saw some pink few days ago.


----------



## Kat.Lee

noreen_uk said:


> you look stunning my dear kat.lee



Thank you noreen_uk;  



Seedlessplum said:


> What else can i say? Drop dead gorgeous!



Thank you Seedlessplum.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Rose azalea?......I am still learning about H. So many leathers and colors! I am no good with H colors. I think i want something like rich pink, but not those luminous one.
> 
> Perhaps, can i use this chanel bag as a reference? There is a KD, so i hope this shot  qualifies to be posted here. Is there an equivalent pink in H? What do u guys call it? Hope i can get some enlightening.
> 
> View attachment 3257077




Beautiful shot. Perhaps try Fuchsia?!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful shot. Perhaps try Fuchsia?!



Thank you! I will be looking out for it


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you! I will be looking out for it




You're welcome. Hope you find one(s) you like. [emoji176]


----------



## meridian

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:


Both are beautiful!  Congrats!  Twins with the CdE CSGM!!


----------



## meridian

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884


I love this set!  So classic! Would love to have a full set of Hermes china one day.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji28][emoji28] croc embossed. Not real croc. Great idea. I will try . But if I went silence, means I am banned. [emoji31][emoji31]



Yay!!! Will be looking forward to your shot! [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;



Kat.Lee said:


> Totally agree! BI is such an amazing colour! Hope to see your mod shots soon dear.



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Can't wait to wear it!



Seedlessplum said:


> Oh! Thats a very trendy bag. [emoji106]
> 
> As for my next H purchase, it all depends what my SA can find for me. I requested anything pink in ghw. It can be pink kdt, pink KD, another kelly belt in pink or black, pink sandals, pink wallet, pop h pendant/earrings. I need something pink for CNY.
> 
> But who knows what i can find? Hermes has the terrible magic of making people love what they don't.
> 
> By the way, this ring, yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 3257072



Yay yay yay!!! So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Yes. We can never own a bag shop. Because we will never sell to customers. Every customer comes into the shop, we will go around telling them this and that are not for sale. [emoji12][emoji12]



Hahaha!!! So true my friend! Till now I have never sold a bag... Now I know why [emoji51][emoji51]... Ok how about we just own a museum where the H goodies of all TPFers will be displayed ... And in the night you and I just 'borrow' them [emoji3][emoji3][emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> Oh boy oh boy. We need a therapy thread here!!!



Please please start one.. PH and I are first in line[emoji23][emoji23]



Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073



Oh Kat please tell me how do you do it? How is it possible for any human being to look this PERFECT[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... WOW WOW WOW! You look stunning head to toe.. Loving the dress, Chanel belt and my goodness K pochette is a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> Rose azalea?......I am still learning about H. So many leathers and colors! I am no good with H colors. I think i want something like rich pink, but not those luminous one.
> 
> Perhaps, can i use this chanel bag as a reference? There is a KD, so i hope this shot  qualifies to be posted here. Is there an equivalent pink in H? What do u guys call it? Hope i can get some enlightening.
> 
> View attachment 3257077




Omg!! That pink Chanel is beautiful and sigh that black KD with GHW has my total attention [emoji7][emoji7]... By the way I am in the look out for fuschia KD too...the color is dynamite[emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## meridian

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256920
> 
> Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]


You look Beautiful!!!  And so does the bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful shot. Perhaps try Fuchsia?!




Hahaha! Said the same thing[emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## meridian

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne


Great bag!  Love the strap!


----------



## meridian

Myrkur said:


> Lunch with coworkers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256933


Love this bag, belt and scarf together!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Said the same thing[emoji176][emoji176]



Great minds think alike?! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji176][emoji179][emoji178]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meridian

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037


Love the bracelets, bag and charm.  Perfect neutral combo!


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> Love the bracelets, bag and charm.  Perfect neutral combo!




Thank you Meridian. [emoji16]


----------



## meridian

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073


Love the dress, love the belt, love the bag!  Love everything!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Great minds think alike?! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji176][emoji179][emoji178]




That's means Eternallove cannot join the therapy session. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Please please start one.. PH and I are first in line[emoji23][emoji23]
> Lol. I need one too! I will register after you and PH!
> 
> 
> Oh Kat please tell me how do you do it? How is it possible for any human being to look this PERFECT[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... WOW WOW WOW! You look stunning head to toe.. Loving the dress, Chanel belt and my goodness K pochette is a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are the kindest of all. Thank you so much dear eternal. You have so much love and support in your kindest heart!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> That's means Eternallove cannot join the therapy session. [emoji12][emoji12]



I need the therapy as well. Let's go together!!! But no H at the therapy session!! Promise!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

meridian said:


> Love the dress, love the belt, love the bag!  Love everything!




Thank you so much meridian.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I need the therapy as well. Let's go together!!! But no H at the therapy session!! Promise!!!!




Ok no H. But can we log into TPF during the session? If not I cannot focus. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Ok no H. But can we log into TPF during the session? If not I cannot focus. [emoji28][emoji28]




OMG you are so hilarious!! Laughing my head off now. Yes I'm sure we will sit next to one another in the waiting room, all heads down staring at our phones and chitchat about how many beautiful shots on TPF are killing us!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG you are so hilarious!! Laughing my head off now. Yes I'm sure we will sit next to one another in the waiting room, all heads down staring at our phones and chitchat about how many beautiful shots on TPF are killing us!!!!




I hope is not eternal conducting the lesson. Her Lizzie and croc KD on her hands [emoji78][emoji78][emoji78] I am not convinced how successful the session will be. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Great minds think alike?! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji176][emoji179][emoji178]



Hehehe [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> That's means Eternallove cannot join the therapy session. [emoji12][emoji12]



Hello? Don't leave me out and alone [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]



Kat.Lee said:


> You are the kindest of all. Thank you so much dear eternal. You have so much love and support in your kindest heart!!!



[emoji8][emoji8] you are way too sweet my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> I need the therapy as well. Let's go together!!! But no H at the therapy session!! Promise!!!!







PrestigeH said:


> Ok no H. But can we log into TPF during the session? If not I cannot focus. [emoji28][emoji28]







Kat.Lee said:


> OMG you are so hilarious!! Laughing my head off now. Yes I'm sure we will sit next to one another in the waiting room, all heads down staring at our phones and chitchat about how many beautiful shots on TPF are killing us!!!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I hope is not eternal conducting the lesson. Her Lizzie and croc KD on her hands [emoji78][emoji78][emoji78] I am not convinced how successful the session will be. [emoji16][emoji16]




Hahaha!!! Nope as it is I talk for a living no way am I doing it at the therapy session[emoji3]. I am going to be relaxing and hearing someone else talk [emoji23][emoji23][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I hope is not eternal conducting the lesson. Her Lizzie and croc KD on her hands [emoji78][emoji78][emoji78] I am not convinced how successful the session will be. [emoji16][emoji16]



No H goodies allowed at the therapy session. We all need deep thoughts detoxing!!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Nope as it is I talk for a living no way am I doing it at the therapy session[emoji3]. I am going to be relaxing and hearing someone else talk [emoji23][emoji23][emoji51][emoji51]



Lol. Just exactly my thought as well!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> No H goodies allowed at the therapy session. We all need deep thoughts detoxing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Just exactly my thought as well!!




See I told u great minds think like H. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037



Beautiful eye candies as usual * PrestigeH *


Seedlessplum said:


> Oh! Thats a very trendy bag. [emoji106]
> 
> As for my next H purchase, it all depends what my SA can find for me. I requested anything pink in ghw. It can be pink kdt, pink KD, another kelly belt in pink or black, pink sandals, pink wallet, pop h pendant/earrings. I need something pink for CNY.
> 
> But who knows what i can find? Hermes has the terrible magic of making people love what they don't.
> 
> By the way, this ring, yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 3257072



Yay *  seedlessplum*


Kat.Lee said:


> Oh boy oh boy. We need a therapy thread here!!!



+1


Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073



You take my breath away * kat *! Look like a star! And your KP is TDF 


Kat.Lee said:


> +1 yes please reveal PH.



+2 


Seedlessplum said:


> Rose azalea?......I am still learning about H. So many leathers and colors! I am no good with H colors. I think i want something like rich pink, but not those luminous one.
> 
> Perhaps, can i use this chanel bag as a reference? There is a KD, so i hope this shot  qualifies to be posted here. Is there an equivalent pink in H? What do u guys call it? Hope i can get some enlightening.
> 
> View attachment 3257077



Nice one *Seedlessplum *! Wish you luck in finding your new pinky


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful eye candies as usual * PrestigeH *
> 
> 
> Yay *  seedlessplum*
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> You take my breath away * kat *! Look like a star! And your KP is TDF
> 
> 
> +2
> 
> 
> Nice one *Seedlessplum *! Wish you luck in finding your new pinky




Thank you Atomic [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG you are so hilarious!! Laughing my head off now. Yes I'm sure we will sit next to one another in the waiting room, all heads down staring at our phones and chitchat about how many beautiful shots on TPF are killing us!!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! Nope as it is I talk for a living no way am I doing it at the therapy session[emoji3]. I am going to be relaxing and hearing someone else talk [emoji23][emoji23][emoji51][emoji51]



Hahaha... So funny you all.. rotf


----------



## atomic110

Alright, my last shot with J and La Promenade for the week... can't believe my vacation is ended so fast&#128528;
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7e/aa/be/7eaabe4a58ea122cb152d4038df6ac1c.jpg


----------



## meridian

Very cool photo


----------



## lrishmany

Enjoying my 35 blue jean birkin this week!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Alright, my last shot with J and La Promenade for the week... can't believe my vacation is ended so fast[emoji52]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7e/aa/be/7eaabe4a58ea122cb152d4038df6ac1c.jpg




Last but not least beautiful. Seriously Love your bi-colour J and you match it perfectly with La Promenade shawl. Holidays always fly too quickly but I'm sure you had a great time. Thanks for keeping sharing with us!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3257107
> 
> 
> Enjoying my 35 blue jean birkin this week!




Lovely bag and twillies!!


----------



## lrishmany

atomic110 said:


> Alright, my last shot with J and La Promenade for the week... can't believe my vacation is ended so fast[emoji52]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7e/aa/be/7eaabe4a58ea122cb152d4038df6ac1c.jpg




Wow! Such a pretty jypsiere!  Does it have two types of leather on its exterior?


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Last but not least beautiful. Seriously Love your bi-colour J and you match it perfectly with La Promenade shawl. Holidays always fly too quickly but I'm sure you had a great time. Thanks for keeping sharing with us!!


Thanks * Kat * for your sweet words ! Holiday is always fun.. now I'm looking forward for the next one, keke... CNY is just around  the corner, yay!&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely bag and twillies!!




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## atomic110

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3257107
> 
> 
> Enjoying my 35 blue jean birkin this week!





lrishmany said:


> Wow! Such a pretty jypsiere!  Does it have two types of leather on its exterior?


You got a beautiful B blue jean too * Irishmany* ! It is a two tone J, same leather clemence on the exterior but different one for the interior.. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Thanks * Kat * for your sweet words ! Holiday is always fun.. now I'm looking forward for the next one, keke... CNY is just around  the corner, yay![emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



You are absolutely right. Another break for a week coming up soon!! Can't wait. Love to give out red packets!! (*To bad no receiving for me though!)[emoji18]


----------



## AvrilShower

Thank you all for the feedback! 
I totally agree that no charms for business meetings although I would love to have them all the time [emoji24][emoji24]





Tinklemd said:


> Your bag looks perfect all dressed up! [emoji7]. I think the twilly is ok for business meetings but perhaps remove the charm.  It also depends on the environment that you are in.  Are there many women in your field and is it more casual or not.




Agree twillies are fine. I never used charms on my bag much mainly because I might need to run for a serious meeting at any second. To be safe, I normally don't dress my bag much. 



Seedlessplum said:


> The charm is cute, and it makes the overall look very adorable. I agree that if u are going for serious meetings with clients, perhaps u have to tone down a little unless u wanna get all the attention in the meeting room .  Your kelly is a perfect workhorse [emoji106]



Thank you my friend. Yes workhorse it is!



Moirai said:


> Congrats on a classic neutral! Kelly is lovely with the twilly and charm.



Thanks Moirai! I personally think Kelly looks much better dressed up than other H bags. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Love your new stunning K my friend! [emoji7][emoji7]... I agree with you! I don't use charms for meetings either. Want the focus on what I am saying and not what my bag is wearing [emoji12]







atomic110 said:


> Beautiful K, twilly  and charm * AvrilShower *
> ! I usually bring my charm along, but that's just me because everyone who know me knew I'm a very 'charm' person, haha... they will find me weird if I come out without accessories [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Dear Atomic, you are funny my friend! I am sure they enjoy seeing your beautiful charms! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Congrats to your new K. I'm glad to be your K twin. Love the twilly as well. I see many TPFers already responded to your question - no charm to be more professional.




Dear Kat, glad to be your Kelly twin! Thanks for your feedback. I should try to use my charms more during weekends then!


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037




Omg! I need serious therapy!!! That is the charm I am dying for!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> No H goodies allowed at the therapy session. We all need deep thoughts detoxing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Just exactly my thought as well!!



Yup we are going to practice mental peace with no H ... No H goodies allowed.. No talk allowed either.. Otherwise I know exactly what we will talk about [emoji23][emoji51]



PrestigeH said:


> See I told u great minds think like H. &#129299;&#129299;



Hahaha... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



atomic110 said:


> Alright, my last shot with J and La Promenade for the week... can't believe my vacation is ended so fast[emoji52]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7e/aa/be/7eaabe4a58ea122cb152d4038df6ac1c.jpg




Your bi-color J is seriously TDF my friend [emoji7][emoji7]... Love the promenade shawl.. U have seen how much I really love that design [emoji23]...hope you enjoyed every bit of your holiday [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you for your amazing posts[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3257107
> 
> 
> Enjoying my 35 blue jean birkin this week!




So pretty and the twillies are such a beautiful match [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## meridian

Trying on outfits for the day out


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> vIgee, you look fantastic!!! You have such an enviable figure!! I really wish I had bought the CdE shawl in that cw, but out store only got one and it flew out the door. Love that cw of Zambeze too, but I have my heart set on cw#11.



*hclubfan*, happy to be your twin with Zambeze CW 11 ~ mine is on hold at H and I am picking it next week hopefully. Great colors in a beautiful, whimsical design.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195



*meridian*, don't change your outfit, you look perfect! Love this look.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073




Omg. Very beautiful Kat. As always. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037



Ahhhhh, another perfection from you !


----------



## eternallove4bag

meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195




Beautiful outfit meridian [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. The B is such a pretty color!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073



Perfection as always !&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195



That's great look , love everything about it !


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Oh! Thats a very trendy bag. &#128077;
> 
> As for my next H purchase, it all depends what my SA can find for me. I requested anything pink in ghw. It can be pink kdt, pink KD, another kelly belt in pink or black, pink sandals, pink wallet, pop h pendant/earrings. I need something pink for CNY.
> 
> But who knows what i can find? Hermes has the terrible magic of making people love what they don't.
> 
> By the way, this ring, yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 3257072



I vote pro ! I have one of those and love it &#128525;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## lovely64

Bobmops said:


> So summery relaxed feeling &#128099;&#127774;&#128089;&#128525;&#128526;





PrestigeH said:


> Hi Lovely. Love the croc cdc on u. Have a happy day too. [emoji16]





eternallove4bag said:


> I love your neutral CW of ZP MrsOwen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful watch too! We are sisters on the ZP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! That CDC is just STUNNING! PERFECTION[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


Gorgeous!!


Fgl11 said:


> Lovely!!!





Kat.Lee said:


> Love both of them and wise decision to take them home. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pull off any colour perfectly. Simply stunning! [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> Such a perfect match and your watch matches perfectly with your Etaine K.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can start off my day with your perfect shot. You do know you have the most amazing collection of everything?!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pop colour. Beautiful.


Thank you all!!! I hope I did not miss anyone! I used to reply all the time but since I am mostly on my iphone it becomes very complicated! Happy weekend all!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:


Gorgeous as always!


----------



## lovely64

periogirl28 said:


> Ah Ms Lovely, always gives us a bright cheerful shot, that CDC is TDF!





periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884


Thank you sweetie!! What a lovely picture! It sounds delicious


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:




Oh my! Chic!!!! You look so good [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]. Adore the RK dress.


----------



## lovely64

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037


Gorgeous! Is your Bolide  tadelakt leather?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lovely64

Seedlessplum said:


> Oh! Thats a very trendy bag. &#55357;&#56397;
> 
> As for my next H purchase, it all depends what my SA can find for me. I requested anything pink in ghw. It can be pink kdt, pink KD, another kelly belt in pink or black, pink sandals, pink wallet, pop h pendant/earrings. I need something pink for CNY.
> 
> But who knows what i can find? Hermes has the terrible magic of making people love what they don't.
> 
> By the way, this ring, yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 3257072


Perfection on your finger! I love wearing bigger rings on my middle, index or thumb


----------



## lovely64

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073


Beautiful


----------



## lovely64

Seedlessplum said:


> Rose azalea?......I am still learning about H. So many leathers and colors! I am no good with H colors. I think i want something like rich pink, but not those luminous one.
> 
> Perhaps, can i use this chanel bag as a reference? There is a KD, so i hope this shot  qualifies to be posted here. Is there an equivalent pink in H? What do u guys call it? Hope i can get some enlightening.
> 
> View attachment 3257077


Love it and your Chanel is stunning


----------



## lovely64

meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195


Love this outfit!


----------



## lovely64

Myrkur said:


> Lunch with coworkers today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256933


Great outfit!


juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256920
> 
> Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]


Beautiful!


juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne


Such a great bag! Love your jean skirt and white top, very fresh!


----------



## MSO13

meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195




great outfit Meridian!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:




Vigee you look awesome! this will perfect for West Coast weather!


----------



## MSO13

running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
> hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3257289



Love this outfit on you, *MrsO*! How do you like your H x Apple watch? Tell me all.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
> hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3257289




Beautiful, edgy and super stylish MrsOwen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AvrilShower

lovely64 said:


> Long time no posting here[emoji137][emoji173]&#65039;
> Today was a Missoni and Hermes day. Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3255988



Looks nice! Thanks for sharing! 



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3256366
> 
> 
> Finishing up getting ready for drinks with the girls.  A little pop of Red with my Kelly wallet used as a purse with a twilly.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Love the whole outfit! Your Kelly pops so well on the white top! Simply chic and elegant!!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Finally, time to share two recent H scarves, CdE CSGM and Zambeze 90cm silk worn with Ronny Kobo dress and Zanotti black suede booties:



Dear Vigee you look gorgeous!!! Thanks for your eye candy!!!



periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884




Wowow it looked like you had a great time! 



juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256920
> 
> Ms Black for a week. Loving the bag but not loving the weight! [emoji23]



Great shots! The weight also bothers me a bit since I have back problem so for B I only have 30 as the biggest. Kelly is a little better as it has a shoulder strap. Thanks for sharing! 



juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3256923
> 
> View attachment 3256924
> 
> Couple of weeks ago with my Bleu Saint Evelyne



Beautiful color! Look at that should strap!



Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073



Mighty Gorgeous Kat!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Alright, my last shot with J and La Promenade for the week... can't believe my vacation is ended so fast[emoji52]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7e/aa/be/7eaabe4a58ea122cb152d4038df6ac1c.jpg



You make me jealous my friend. Both of your bag and your vacation [emoji1] thanks for sharing! 



lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3257107
> 
> 
> Enjoying my 35 blue jean birkin this week!




Love your blue jean B! It looks so good. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lrishmany

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073




Wow oh wow!  The whole outfit is lovely!!!


----------



## meridian

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meridian*, don't change your outfit, you look perfect! Love this look.





eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful outfit meridian [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. The B is such a pretty color!





Bobmops said:


> That's great look , love everything about it !





lovely64 said:


> Love this outfit!





MrsOwen3 said:


> great outfit Meridian!



Thank you all


----------



## meridian

MrsOwen3 said:


> running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
> hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3257289


This all goes together so well!  And I love your wedding ring set too!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this outfit on you, *MrsO*! How do you like your H x Apple watch? Tell me all.




it's pretty amazing Vigee, don't want to jam up this thread but will message you my thoughts so far!



eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful, edgy and super stylish MrsOwen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







meridian said:


> This all goes together so well!  And I love your wedding ring set too!




thanks so much ladies!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Fgl11

Tinklemd said:


> Took my BE Evelyne PM out for the first time today.  I managed to find some blue ghillies brogue shoes to somewhat match!  And I couldn't help but to include my DD's little kicks! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255296




Very nice!


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884



This is my favorite set by them


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Alright, my last shot with J and La Promenade for the week... can't believe my vacation is ended so fast[emoji52]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7e/aa/be/7eaabe4a58ea122cb152d4038df6ac1c.jpg




U look smart and beautiful. Hope u had a enjoyable trip. So u r finally coming back!!! Yeah!!! Let's go shopping with Seedless too. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3257107
> 
> 
> Enjoying my 35 blue jean birkin this week!




Thank you for sharing. Nice blue. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Omg! I need serious therapy!!! That is the charm I am dying for!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you AvrilShower. Hope u get the charm soon too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195




You look great. What colour is ur bag? [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Ahhhhh, another perfection from you !




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

lovely64 said:


> Gorgeous! Is your Bolide  tadelakt leather?




Thank you Lovely64. It is Sikkim in fauve colour. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037



Ahhhhhh me loveeeeee this!    Your collection is out of this world PH, when can I come over and play with your H stuff


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
> hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3257289




Nice picture. H apple looks cool on you. Have a lovely weekend too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Ahhhhhh me loveeeeee this!    Your collection is out of this world PH, when can I come over and play with your H stuff




Thank you Dira. [emoji3] No more coming over because now I have joined the team with Eternallove. [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Dira. [emoji3] No more coming over because now I have joined the team with Eternallove. [emoji13][emoji13]



Oh goodie I love Eternals collection too!  It will be an awesome play date!!!! I'm starting the car and filling up the tank, will grab some snacks for the drive too  I can pick up Rami on the way there....


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Oh goodie I love Eternals collection too!  It will be an awesome play date!!!! I'm starting the car and filling up the tank, will grab some snacks for the drive too  I can pick up Rami on the way there....




U r friend with my Queen [emoji73]. Quick come over now. [emoji63]&#127995;


----------



## meridian

PrestigeH said:


> You look great. What colour is ur bag? [emoji3]


Thanks PrestigeH.  It's Etoupe 35B with GHW


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> Thanks PrestigeH.  It's Etoupe 35B with GHW




Beautiful bag. &#129299;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U look smart and beautiful. Hope u had a enjoyable trip. So u r finally coming back!!! Yeah!!! Let's go shopping with Seedless too. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Omg!!! ATOMIC RUN..Safeguard your H goodies [emoji33][emoji33]



Dira919 said:


> Ahhhhhh me loveeeeee this!    Your collection is out of this world PH, when can I come over and play with your H stuff



So agree with you my friend! His pictures inspire me everyday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Dira. [emoji3] No more coming over because now I have joined the team with Eternallove. [emoji13][emoji13]



Lol!!! Hello? We are BFFs but when it comes to H do you really want to trust me? [emoji23][emoji3][emoji23]



Dira919 said:


> Oh goodie I love Eternals collection too!  It will be an awesome play date!!!! I'm starting the car and filling up the tank, will grab some snacks for the drive too  I can pick up Rami on the way there....



Hahaha! My darling friend I don't have any collection.. Just a few things here and there... But come on over and we can have a slumber party talking about all things H and how to help dear PH get a few things off his hands! [emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> U r friend with my Queen [emoji73]. Quick come over now. [emoji63]&#127995;




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Rolling with laughter [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Miss Al

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh! I love Celine bags.. Don't have any myself but I keep admiring it on others[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Good choice!
> And yup my BFF if the park has souvenir bags we would even buy that[emoji51][emoji51].. We can even locate shops in Antarctica I bet and shop there [emoji23][emoji23]



Your post reminded me of what I did a few years ago when I went hiking. After trekking I reached the mountain peak and instead of resting or enjoying the scenery,  I saw a souvenir shop and did what I was really good at. SHOPPING! hah. Lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Miss Al said:


> Your post reminded me of what I did a few years ago when I went hiking. After trekking I reached the mountain peak and instead of resting or enjoying the scenery,  I saw a souvenir shop and did what I was really good at. SHOPPING! hah. Lol.




OMG!!! That's too good Miss Al[emoji3][emoji3].. Now I know why we all get along so well! God help us all if we ever decided to shop together [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! ATOMIC RUN..Safeguard your H goodies [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> So agree with you my friend! His pictures inspire me everyday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Hello? We are BFFs but when it comes to H do you really want to trust me? [emoji23][emoji3][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! My darling friend I don't have any collection.. Just a few things here and there... But come on over and we can have a slumber party talking about all things H and how to help dear PH get a few things off his hands! [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Rolling with laughter [emoji3][emoji3]




Good evening Eternallove. No more slumber party. Lights out. Yes I trust u so please bring all ur goodies and will safeguard for u. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Me and my etoupe B35


----------



## meridian

Lovely!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good evening Eternallove. No more slumber party. Lights out. Yes I trust u so please bring all ur goodies and will safeguard for u. [emoji3][emoji3]




Hahaha!! Ok mine will be under lock and key with key left behind in US. What about your loot? Give me the access code since you trust me [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734




Wow!!! You look super chic and this picture is so fresh!!! STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> hahaha!! Ok mine will be under lock and key with key left behind in us. What about your loot? Give me the access code since you trust me [emoji3][emoji3]




1234


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> 1234




And you are sure it's not 'I am Lying'? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> And you are sure it's not 'I am Lying'? [emoji23][emoji23]




No my friendship to u is sincere.[emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Princess D said:


> Kelly traveling on JR Shinkansen
> View attachment 3255566




Wow look at all that snow !!!! At least the beauty of the Kelly melt the chill away.  Stay warm.


----------



## ice75

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073



Kat,you are a gorgeous queen of H! All your H purchases have never fail to satisfy our eyes! &#128525;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734




You look like a model in a magazine with the B35 !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195




This one is perfect with your etoupe B.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> U r friend with my Queen [emoji73]. Quick come over now. [emoji63]&#127995;





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! ATOMIC RUN..Safeguard your H goodies [emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> So agree with you my friend! His pictures inspire me everyday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! Hello? We are BFFs but when it comes to H do you really want to trust me? [emoji23][emoji3][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! My darling friend I don't have any collection.. Just a few things here and there... But come on over and we can have a slumber party talking about all things H and how to help dear PH get a few things off his hands! [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Rolling with laughter [emoji3][emoji3]





PrestigeH said:


> Good evening Eternallove. No more slumber party. Lights out. Yes I trust u so please bring all ur goodies and will safeguard for u. [emoji3][emoji3]



You all are so funny, I love TPF, it puts a smile on my face like nothing else can after a tough day.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Your bi-color J is seriously TDF my friend [emoji7][emoji7]... Love the promenade shawl.. U have seen how much I really love that design [emoji23]...hope you enjoyed every bit of your holiday [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you for your amazing posts[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you for your amazing compliment my dear *eternallove4bag * 


meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195



Look great *meridian *!


MrsOwen3 said:


> running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
> hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3257289



So gorgeous *MrsOwen3 *! Happy weekend


AvrilShower said:


> You make me jealous my friend. Both of your bag and your vacation [emoji1] thanks for sharing!



You are so sweet my friend * AvrilShower*


FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734



Is this new H adv campaign *FancyMeFresh *? So pretty ~


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> U look smart and beautiful. Hope u had a enjoyable trip. So u r finally coming back!!! Yeah!!! Let's go shopping with Seedless too. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! ATOMIC RUN..Safeguard your H goodies [emoji33][emoji33]


haha... Rotf... 
Yes *PrestigeH *, I'm back... Back to Ban island 
No worries * eternallove4bag*, I'm going to hide myself inside PrestigeH wardrobe, lock it up with new passcode 4321, lol


----------



## Seedlessplum

Bobmops said:


> I vote pro ! I have one of those and love it &#128525;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;





lovely64 said:


> Perfection on your finger! I love wearing bigger rings on my middle, index or thumb





lovely64 said:


> Love it and your Chanel is stunning



Thank you for your feedback and compliments, dear fashionistas!


----------



## Seedlessplum

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3257107
> 
> 
> Enjoying my 35 blue jean birkin this week!



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Seedlessplum

meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195



This colour combination really looks great on you! Well done!


----------



## Seedlessplum

MrsOwen3 said:


> running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
> hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3257289



Drooling at your CDC! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Seedlessplum

FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734



Excuse me, are you a model? 
I love this shot.


----------



## Keren16

PrestigeH said:


> Good evening Eternallove. No more slumber party. Lights out. Yes I trust u so please bring all ur goodies and will safeguard for u. [emoji3][emoji3]




+1
Let's share[emoji39][emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Seedlessplum said:


> Excuse me, are you a model?
> 
> I love this shot.







atomic110 said:


> Thank you for your amazing compliment my dear *eternallove4bag *
> 
> 
> Look great *meridian *!
> 
> 
> So gorgeous *MrsOwen3 *! Happy weekend
> 
> 
> You are so sweet my friend * AvrilShower*
> 
> 
> Is this new H adv campaign *FancyMeFresh *? So pretty ~







chkpfbeliever said:


> You look like a model in a magazine with the B35 !!







eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! You look super chic and this picture is so fresh!!! STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks so much for the nice comments! You are all too kind[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee ~ Love love your gorgeous outfit and Ms. Kelly is TDF...



Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073



PrestigeH ~ Perfection!  



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening to all my friends here.
> View attachment 3257037



FancyMeFresh ~ great action!  



FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734



MrsOwen3 ~ So chic! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
> hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3257289



meridian ~ Great pairing with your lovely B!  



meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195



Seedlessplum ~ Pretty in pink!  H has many amazing pink colors I am sure you will find one you love!



Seedlessplum said:


> Rose azalea?......I am still learning about H. So many leathers and colors! I am no good with H colors. I think i want something like rich pink, but not those luminous one.
> 
> Perhaps, can i use this chanel bag as a reference? There is a KD, so i hope this shot  qualifies to be posted here. Is there an equivalent pink in H? What do u guys call it? Hope i can get some enlightening.
> 
> View attachment 3257077


----------



## tonkamama

*May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *


----------



## Seedlessplum

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *



Of course u can! U look for fantastic in your H!


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *




Sexy. Love ur matching B and the boots. Perfecto!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734



Wow! Love the fashion magazine look !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *


Great color for boots !! Love the look !


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
> hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3257289



Love H+cozy weekend look !


----------



## noreen_uk

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *



perfect combo tonkamama ... gorgeous as always


----------



## noreen_uk

MrsOwen3 said:


> running errands with gator CDC, H x Apple Watch, L'Arbre shawl and noir clemence Massai
> hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3257289


lovely look mrs owen 



FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734


your gorgeous bag and your shoes match perfectly


----------



## noreen_uk

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3257107
> 
> 
> Enjoying my 35 blue jean birkin this week!


 i am a blue lover and this is such a gorgeous colour irishmany 



meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195


your look absolutely perfect meridian with this combo


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> You take my breath away * kat *! Look like a star! And your KP is TDF




Thank you dear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Omg. Very beautiful Kat. As always. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]







Bobmops said:


> Perfection as always ![emoji8][emoji7]







lovely64 said:


> Beautiful







AvrilShower said:


> Mighty Gorgeous Kat!!! [emoji7][emoji7]







lrishmany said:


> Wow oh wow!  The whole outfit is lovely!!!







ice75 said:


> Kat,you are a gorgeous queen of H! All your H purchases have never fail to satisfy our eyes! [emoji7]







tonkamama said:


> Kat.Lee ~ Love love your gorgeous outfit and Ms. Kelly is TDF...



Thank you all for your kind comments and support.


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *




The boots look perfect on you and your B. Fabulous tonkamama.


----------



## Kat.Lee

FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734



Very chic and relaxed look.


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *



Wow wow wow!  I love everything, I need those boots in my life!!!!!  immiss my Goldie, I have to wait weeks/months before I get her back.  Is yours a 35?  It looks gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734



Your Etoupe matches perfectly with your outfit and shoes!  Perfect!


----------



## Dluvch

meridian said:


> Trying on outfits for the day out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257195



What color is your B, she's stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Contribution today - Ms. Kelly Pochette Blue Iris Ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257073



Kat, you look like you belong on the runway!   Elegant and classy and just fabulous!!!!......and you're beautiful on top of it all!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> A surprise action shot, after 9 courses at Helene Darroze I was happy to have my coffee.
> Coffee and tea are served using the entire Balcons line.
> 
> View attachment 3256884



Love it!  That's how you do a tea party!


----------



## thyme

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw. Thanks for letting me share.
> *


*

perfect match with the B! 



FancyMeFresh said:



			Me and my etoupe B35
		
Click to expand...


fabulous pic*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Love love this outfit! [emoji106]


----------



## FancyMeFresh

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *




Love love this outfit! [emoji106]


----------



## marina230




----------



## PrestigeH

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267




Fresh and elegant looking.


----------



## marina230

Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.


----------



## PrestigeH

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258268
> View attachment 3258269
> View attachment 3258270
> 
> Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.




Love ur bags[emoji3]


----------



## marina230

PrestigeH said:


> Love ur bags[emoji3]




Thank you! I just got Kelly 32 and BE Birkin 30 in past 2 weeks.


----------



## Seedlessplum

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267



Very nice pop b!


----------



## Seedlessplum

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258268
> View attachment 3258269
> View attachment 3258270
> 
> Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.



Beautiful pictures of your H!


----------



## marina230

Seedlessplum said:


> Very nice pop b!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## Dinlay

PrestigeH said:


> Fresh and elegant looking.




[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> No my friendship to u is sincere.[emoji48][emoji48]



So is mine my BFF :eye on your goodies: [emoji3][emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> haha... Rotf...
> Yes *PrestigeH *, I'm back... Back to Ban island
> No worries * eternallove4bag*, I'm going to hide myself inside PrestigeH wardrobe, lock it up with new passcode 4321, lol



Hahaha!!! You are too good! Nice plan my friend [emoji23][emoji23]



Keren16 said:


> +1
> Let's share[emoji39][emoji106][emoji4]



You too my friend [emoji33][emoji33]... Your place is on our team not PH's [emoji33]



tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *




Omg!! Tonkamama you look STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... The boots are a perfect match with your gold B and your outfit is so chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the belt too.. You look like a fashion model[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267







marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258268
> View attachment 3258269
> View attachment 3258270
> 
> Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.




Super elegant! Love the vibrant colors on you marina. Thank you for sharing with us! Love the combination of the blue dress and orange B especially [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *


Very beautiful and well match look * tonkamama*!


marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267





marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258268
> View attachment 3258269
> View attachment 3258270
> 
> Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.


Super * marina230*! Thanks  for sharing it with us


----------



## Dluvch

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267



Always rockin it girl!  Perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258268
> View attachment 3258269
> View attachment 3258270
> 
> Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.



Beautiful my friend!!!!  Love all your looks!  You are just as stunning on the outside as you are in the inside Marina!


----------



## meridian

Camel with GHW. Great combination and looks great with your bag.


----------



## meridian

The orange with the blue and black is unexpected and really nice!


----------



## meridian

Great pics and great outfits. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fgl11

FancyMeFresh said:


> Me and my etoupe B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257734




Beautiful!


----------



## Fgl11

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267




Great outfit with a nice pop of color!!!


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Fgl11 said:


> Beautiful!







chincac said:


> perfect match with the B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabulous pic







Dira919 said:


> Your Etoupe matches perfectly with your outfit and shoes!  Perfect!







Kat.Lee said:


> Very chic and relaxed look.







noreen_uk said:


> lovely look mrs owen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your gorgeous bag and your shoes match perfectly







Bobmops said:


> Wow! Love the fashion magazine look !







tonkamama said:


> Kat.Lee ~ Love love your gorgeous outfit and Ms. Kelly is TDF...
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ Perfection!
> 
> 
> 
> FancyMeFresh ~ great action!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsOwen3 ~ So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> meridian ~ Great pairing with your lovely B!
> 
> 
> 
> Seedlessplum ~ Pretty in pink!  H has many amazing pink colors I am sure you will find one you love!




Thank you all for the very nice comments. You all made my day!


----------



## Bobmops

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267


That's some great bags you have !! Love the pop of colors !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267



*marina*, great outfit and perfectly styled! You look amazing


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you all sweeties!!  
*


Seedlessplum said:


> Of course u can! U look for fantastic in your H!





PrestigeH said:


> Sexy. Love ur matching B and the boots. Perfecto!!! [emoji3]





Bobmops said:


> Great color for boots !! Love the look !





noreen_uk said:


> perfect combo tonkamama ... gorgeous as always





Kat.Lee said:


> The boots look perfect on you and your B. Fabulous tonkamama.


----------



## tonkamama

*Dira919 , chincac, FancyMeFresh, eternallove4bag, atomic110 &  meridian *~ thank you all so much for your kind comments.  I was given option  for a pair of black jumping but decided on the  camel/ghw specially to match my Goldie because she was my 1st B and means a lot  (Bday gift from DH)...    I can't help for being a match match kinda person.  

*Dira919 ~* Mine also a size 35 togo w/ghw.  Hope your classic baby coming home soon... 



Dira919 said:


> Wow wow wow!  I love everything, I need those boots in my life!!!!!  immiss my Goldie, I have to wait weeks/months before I get her back.  Is yours a 35?  It looks gorgeous!!!!!







chincac said:


> perfect match with the B!





FancyMeFresh said:


> Love love this outfit! [emoji106]





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Tonkamama you look STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... The boots are a perfect match with your gold B and your outfit is so chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the belt too.. You look like a fashion model[emoji173]&#65039;





atomic110 said:


> Very beautiful and well match look * tonkamama*!





meridian said:


> Camel with GHW. Great combination and looks great with your bag.


----------



## Elina0408

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258268
> View attachment 3258269
> View attachment 3258270
> 
> Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.



Looking wonderful my friend!


----------



## Elina0408

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128587;


----------



## Elina0408

tonkamama said:


> *May I introduce my 1st pair Jumping boots in Camel ghw...*  *Thanks for letting me share.  *



Congratulations on your new boots , such a great style you have! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## PrestigeH

marina230 said:


> Thank you! I just got Kelly 32 and BE Birkin 30 in past 2 weeks.




Wow that's a huge congratulations!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> So is mine my BFF :eye on your goodies: [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!!! You are too good! Nice plan my friend [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> You too my friend [emoji33][emoji33]... Your place is on our team not PH's [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! Tonkamama you look STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... The boots are a perfect match with your gold B and your outfit is so chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the belt too.. You look like a fashion model[emoji173]&#65039;




Good morning my friend. Keren is my teammate. [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## marina230

eternallove4bag said:


> Super elegant! Love the vibrant colors on you marina. Thank you for sharing with us! Love the combination of the blue dress and orange B especially [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]




Thank you so much dear! It is Capucine color. Love love this color sooo much!!


----------



## marina230

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's a huge congratulations!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Thank you!!! I was waiting for this 2 bags for a year!! Finally, they are mine!!


----------



## marina230

Elina0408 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji137]




Thank you!!


----------



## marina230

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *marina*, great outfit and perfectly styled! You look amazing




Thank you dear!!! I am a silent admire of your style and your bags! You are so elegant!


----------



## tonkamama

marina ~ you look just amazing!!  Congrats on your new K & B!



marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258268
> View attachment 3258269
> View attachment 3258270
> 
> Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.





marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267


----------



## lrishmany

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267




MARINA!!!  My fashion bestie!  I found you on TPF [emoji4].  You look amazing my friend!  I love how you mix your colors [emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

Elina0408 ~ thank you so much!  I love these Jumping boots so much I am saving up for the black ones.  



Elina0408 said:


> Congratulations on your new boots , such a great style you have! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## marina230

Bobmops said:


> That's some great bags you have !! Love the pop of colors !




Thank you so much!!! They are my babies!! Since my husband passed away last year I do not have much happiness in my life. At least, when I get dressed and take my bag out and ask for a table for 2 ( for me and my bag) I feel a little bit better...


----------



## marina230

Fgl11 said:


> Great outfit with a nice pop of color!!!




Thank you so much for your kind comment!


----------



## marina230

Dira919 said:


> Beautiful my friend!!!!  Love all your looks!  You are just as stunning on the outside as you are in the inside Marina!




Thank you my sweet girl!! You always make me feel so good!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

marina230 said:


> Thank you!!! I was waiting for this 2 bags for a year!! Finally, they are mine!!




These bags look really good on you. Care to share ur secret of getting them? I feel very happy for you. Please post here more often. This place is like a big family and we give one another support too. [emoji3][emoji3] By the way, I am the noisy one here. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji137]&#127996;[emoji137]&#127996;


----------



## marina230

PrestigeH said:


> These bags look really good on you. Care to share ur secret of getting them? I feel very happy for you. Please post here more often. This place is like a big family and we give one another support too. [emoji3][emoji3] By the way, I am the noisy one here. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji137]&#127996;[emoji137]&#127996;




Sure! My BE Birkin I got in a store. My Kelly 32 is pre own. I always wanted Kelly in Ardeenes leather. Finally I just happen to find both of them in one week. Did not expected at all. Last time I was offered in store B30 Craie and Turquoise color. I choose Turquoise, because I never expected to get BE in Togo GHW. Now, I wish I would take Craie color, because I really do not need 2 blue bags..


----------



## PrestigeH

marina230 said:


> Sure! My BE Birkin I got in a store. My Kelly 32 is pre own. I always wanted Kelly in Ardeenes leather. Finally I just happen to find both of them in one week. Did not expected at all. Last time I was offered in store B30 Craie and Turquoise color. I choose Turquoise, because I never expected to get BE in Togo GHW. Now, I wish I would take Craie color, because I really do not need 2 blue bags..




Turquoise is a nice colour. But yes I agree with u about having two blues. Hope u get the Craie soon too. [emoji3]


----------



## marina230

PrestigeH said:


> Turquoise is a nice colour. But yes I agree with u about having two blues. Hope u get the Craie soon too. [emoji3]




Thank you! It is on my list for sure.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

Tonkamama I love the entire look with your gold B35.


----------



## tonkamama

Bella2015 said:


> Tonkamama I love the entire look with your gold B35.


Thank you Bella.  &#128536;


----------



## PrestigeH

Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> These bags look really good on you. Care to share ur secret of getting them? I feel very happy for you. Please post here more often. This place is like a big family and we give one another support too. [emoji3][emoji3] By the way, I am the noisy one here. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji137]&#127996;[emoji137]&#127996;


+1 agree &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932


Good  morning my friend PrestigeH! Nice new C and beautiful goodies! What a way  to start the week &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> +1 agree [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> Good  morning my friend PrestigeH! Nice new C and beautiful goodies! What a way  to start the week [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Hello Beautiful. Welcome back. Thank you very much too. [emoji3]


----------



## Kyokei

Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.
> 
> View attachment 3258943




Kyokei smart outfit. Very nice and thanks for sharing. Miss K is gorgeous. [emoji3]


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.
> 
> View attachment 3258943




Gorgeous Kyokei!!


----------



## loves

So sorry for my late response, keeping up with the kardashians is easier compared with this thread. Hope I did not miss out anyone but I cannot keep up and am too busy these few weeks with a house move and chinese new year coming up. Looking fabulous everyone!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! Gorgeous arm candy dear Loves!! You have such elegant hands[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


thank you very much! loving your action pics too



Seedlessplum said:


> I am gg to try this myself! Thanks!



thank you!



megt10 said:


> Great pic.


thank you megt10



chincac said:


> looking fierce alright but way cool girl!
> .


 hey chincac and thanks darling



periogirl28 said:


> Since PH has gone to sleep and not revealed his mountain of goodies yet, I will just share my boring action shot. Inspired by the hidden red edging on my H dress, Rouge Vif Roulis for date night at Marcus Wareing at The Berkeley. My dear SA kindly transferred over this dress in Bleu Noir for me.
> View attachment 3252941
> 
> View attachment 3252942


late to the party but i love little details like this. so chic



Moirai said:


> Beautiful CDC and love the mix of texture with the other unique bracelets. You have lovely fingers.


Thank you very much!



Kyokei said:


> Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.
> 
> View attachment 3258943


I love this look kyokei, your shoes are killer.


PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932


Great way to start the week - looking good.


----------



## PrestigeH

loves said:


> So sorry for my late response, keeping up with the kardashians is easier compared with this thread. Hope I did not miss out anyone but I cannot keep up and am too busy these few weeks with a house move and chinese new year coming up. Looking fabulous everyone!
> 
> 
> thank you very much! loving your action pics too
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> thank you megt10
> 
> 
> hey chincac and thanks darling
> 
> 
> late to the party but i love little details like this. so chic
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> I love this look kyokei, your shoes are killer.
> 
> Great way to start the week - looking good.




Thank you Loves. Excited for CNY too. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932



 wow!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> wow!




Hi Rami. Don't faint. I can rescue my Queen. [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.
> 
> View attachment 3258943


Very stylish Kyokei


----------



## Seedlessplum

marina230 said:


> Thank you so much!!! They are my babies!! Since my husband passed away last year I do not have much happiness in my life. At least, when I get dressed and take my bag out and ask for a table for 2 ( for me and my bag) I feel a little bit better...



Sorry to hear that. Hope time and Hermes will help u nurse your heart.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932



Wah! Your nice croc phantom + H accessories!! I love it! I have one in fuchsia but not croc leather. Thanks for showing us your nice loots!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kyokei said:


> Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.
> 
> View attachment 3258943



Beautiful! Everything goes really well together


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Wah! Your nice croc phantom + H accessories!! I love it! I have one in fuchsia but not croc leather. Thanks for showing us your nice loots!




Thank you Seedlessplum. Please post too. [emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum. Please post too. [emoji12]



Anything for you PrestigeH. 
Let me accessorise it with my H items when I get home tonight. But it will past midnight I guess and you will probably only see it tomorrow morning


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Anything for you PrestigeH.
> 
> Let me accessorise it with my H items when I get home tonight. But it will past midnight I guess and you will probably only see it tomorrow morning




Sure. No stress. [emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932


good morning my neighbour ... gorgeous C and love your arm candy ... can't wait to see what you are getting in Paris  ... have a great day 



Kyokei said:


> Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.
> 
> View attachment 3258943



kyokei ... your kelly match with your outfit ... perfect


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> good morning my neighbour ... gorgeous C and love your arm candy ... can't wait to see what you are getting in Paris  ... have a great day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyokei ... your kelly match with your outfit ... perfect




Good morning Noreen. Thank u very much. Hope u are having a great day too. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> Kat, you look like you belong on the runway!   Elegant and classy and just fabulous!!!!......and you're beautiful on top of it all!




Thank you Dira. You are too kind and sweet. You made my day!


----------



## Kat.Lee

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258267




Love this pop colour. Very beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258268
> View attachment 3258269
> View attachment 3258270
> 
> Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.




Beautiful bags. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932




Good morning dear PH. GReat shot as always. Love everything!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.
> 
> View attachment 3258943




Beautiful Kyokei.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning dear PH. GReat shot as always. Love everything!!




Good afternoon Kat. Thank you very much. [emoji16]


----------



## Bobmops

marina230 said:


> Thank you so much!!! They are my babies!! Since my husband passed away last year I do not have much happiness in my life. At least, when I get dressed and take my bag out and ask for a table for 2 ( for me and my bag) I feel a little bit better...



Oh boy.... Feel for you &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;
It feels a bit better to be a round people I guess , especially with such a babies &#128525;&#128525;&#128148;


----------



## Jymminy

megt10 said:


> I wore K 28 in RJ today belt, and sandals. Hadn't planned on an action shot but this is a fantastic one! I had a busy day. I was supposed to go to the grocery store yesterday after breakfast with friends. I never made it so had to go today instead. I finished shopping and was headed to Ross to pick up some workout shorts. I heard barking so went to see what was up. Doggie adoption just around the corner. This little guy looked at me and I was a goner. I called DH and asked his thoughts. He said the house seems really quite and I should bring him home. So far we like the name Rudy, but I am still not 100% sure. He has only been here a few hours. He is tiny and needs to gain some weight. He weighs 4.5 lbs and is approximately between 4-5. He was rescued just before he was going to be put to sleep. Misha seems to really like him, though he may be a tad jealous when he tried sitting on my lap. He hasn't barked at all and let the cats inspect him without chasing either of them. It feels good to be able to say my boys again.


Ahhh, he's so adorable with yoda ears to boot!


----------



## marina230

Bobmops said:


> Oh boy.... Feel for you [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> It feels a bit better to be a round people I guess , especially with such a babies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji174]




Thank you dear. I keep myself very busy... Work, gym, IG...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932



Oh I love your Arm! I'm getting a bracelet, it's all your fault and Eternallove!   I need some H arm candy remedy to address this obsession you guys have caused me. Happy Monday to you too my friend!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Oh I love your Arm! I'm getting a bracelet, it's all your fault and Eternallove!   I need some H arm candy remedy to address this obsession you guys have caused me. Happy Monday to you too my friend!




Ha ha. Please reveal action pics when u get it. It is very addictive. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> Oh I love your Arm! I'm getting a bracelet, it's all your fault and Eternallove!   I need some H arm candy remedy to address this obsession you guys have caused me. Happy Monday to you too my friend!




Lol. Now we all realise PH's charm!! Looking forward to your reveal Dira!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Now we all realise PH's charm!! Looking forward to your reveal Dira!




Kat I have been influenced by u. So my 'charm' is from u. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat I have been influenced by u. So my 'charm' is from u. [emoji12][emoji12]



Apparently it's contagious from everyone on here. But you my friend made it to the utmost and most enjoyable!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Apparently it's contagious from everyone on here. But you my friend made it to the utmost and most enjoyable!




Thank you. Ur friendship has been an enjoyable for me here. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932



:died: my friend that's some beauty you got! Totally loving the color too! You are such a style icon BFF... STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... So now I have to have my eye on your non-H collection too[emoji33][emoji33]



Dira919 said:


> Oh I love your Arm! I'm getting a bracelet, it's all your fault and Eternallove!   I need some H arm candy remedy to address this obsession you guys have caused me. Happy Monday to you too my friend!



Yay!!! I am so happy my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Can't wait to see which bracelet you decide on[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Apparently it's contagious from everyone on here. But you my friend made it to the utmost and most enjoyable!




Gosh Kat you are such a great source of inspiration for all of us here  I agree with dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.
> 
> View attachment 3258943




Oh Kyokei you look super stylish my dear and that K looks divine[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love the way you put together your outfits[emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> :died: my friend that's some beauty you got! Totally loving the color too! You are such a style icon BFF... STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... So now I have to have my eye on your non-H collection too[emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! I am so happy my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Can't wait to see which bracelet you decide on[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh Kat you are such a great source of inspiration for all of us here  I agree with dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Ok just focus on my non H items. Thank u. Relieved. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh Kat you are such a great source of inspiration for all of us here  I agree with dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



We all are inspirations to one another! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Ok just focus on my non H items. Thank u. Relieved. [emoji28][emoji28]



I believe eternal meant she needs to focus on your H items AS WELL AS on your H items!! Right, eternal??


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> We all are inspirations to one another! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I believe eternal meant she needs to focus on your H items AS WELL AS on your H items!! Right, eternal??




[emoji31][emoji31] Not now Kat. I need to have a sweet dream. [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok just focus on my non H items. Thank u. Relieved. [emoji28][emoji28]



Hello?? I said non H items AS WELL&#128580;&#128580;



Kat.Lee said:


> We all are inspirations to one another! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I believe eternal meant she needs to focus on your H items AS WELL AS on your H items!! Right, eternal??




Of course!! Kat you read me so well [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hello?? I said non H items AS WELL&#128580;&#128580;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!! Kat you read me so well [emoji8][emoji8]




Yes I know non H items. Noted. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I know non H items. Noted. [emoji12]




Omg&#128580;&#128580;... Ok you guard your non H items then and I will run away with your H goodies [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg&#128580;&#128580;... Ok you guard your non H items then and I will run away with your H goodies [emoji12]




Ok totally understand. Guard the non H items for u. Yes madam. &#129299;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hopingoneday

Marina, I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope you will find someone new to love and to love you one day when the time is right.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ok totally understand. Guard the non H items for u. Yes madam. &#129299;




Hahahaha... I can't even stay mad at you for deliberately misunderstanding[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Ok fine I will take it all if you insist... H AND non-H items [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahahaha... I can't even stay mad at you for deliberately misunderstanding[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Ok fine I will take it all if you insist... H AND non-H items [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Yes will HAND the non H items over. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

marina230 said:


> Thank you so much!!! They are my babies!! Since my husband passed away last year I do not have much happiness in my life. At least, when I get dressed and take my bag out and ask for a table for 2 ( for me and my bag) I feel a little bit better...




I am so sorry for your loss dear marina  I know it must be a really tough time for you and I am just glad that you are able to find some happiness right now. There's nothing anyone can say or do which will make the situation go away but I hope we here at TPF can offer some comfort and friendship to you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Keep the posts coming please! We love seeing your beautiful bags and posts[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes will HAND the non H items over. [emoji16][emoji16]




Rolling with laughter[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... But I really do love your sense of humor BFF[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932



Wow! Love Celine ! New H bracelet looks really good on you &#128124;&#127995;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Love Celine ! New H bracelet looks really good on you [emoji72]&#127995;[emoji8][emoji7]




Thank you Bobmops. U r lovely. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286




Sophisticated. I think u did it. [emoji3]Mixing yet looking great. U should try more of this. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286



Nice nice nice!!!!! Woohoo!!!!! I always enjoy your action pictures!! Blue + grey are well matched together


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Sophisticated. I think u did it. [emoji3]Mixing yet looking great. U should try more of this. [emoji7][emoji7]



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] my always supportive BFF thank you  ok I am going to get out of my comfort zone and try more of this [emoji3][emoji3]



Seedlessplum said:


> Nice nice nice!!!!! Woohoo!!!!! I always enjoy your action pictures!! Blue + grey are well matched together



Thank you so much Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... So happy I didn't make a fashion faux pas [emoji51]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] my always supportive BFF thank you  ok I am going to get out of my comfort zone and try more of this [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... So happy I didn't make a fashion faux pas [emoji51]




U dressed so expensive that I feel like robbing u. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Freckles1

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286




Love love this look!!!


----------



## loves

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286



love the zp on you! it is gorgeous. sometimes i miss out of designs because i am busy and therefore not here or step into any stores and only to discover it much too late.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286



Hallo, just popping in to say this is a fabulous Rhapsody in Bleu! Great shawl and do I spy a new bracelet hmm hmm? Have a great day dear one!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> U dressed so expensive that I feel like robbing u. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]



Dear Prestige I saw your latest mod pic and new CROC bag. Ahem. Who dresses expensive? Have a good Monday!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Prestige I saw your latest mod pic and new CROC bag. Ahem. Who dresses expensive? Have a good Monday!




Hi Periogirl. The answer is U. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Periogirl. The answer is U. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]




Ooo quick comeback! Haha. Touché!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Ooo quick comeback! Haha. Touché!




Merci!!! &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## galliano_girl

My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286



That's an amazing head-turn look! I always wear your shawl perfectly and match perfectly with your beautiful accessories. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> U dressed so expensive that I feel like robbing u. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]



Hahaha!!! my 'best friend forever' you are supposed to protect me not rob me[emoji3][emoji3]... And look who is talking Mr. Croc Celine[emoji8][emoji8]



Freckles1 said:


> Love love this look!!!



Thank you so much Freckles [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> love the zp on you! it is gorgeous. sometimes i miss out of designs because i am busy and therefore not here or step into any stores and only to discover it much too late.



Thank you so much loves. I believe this is still available in stores. I haven't seen this CW but I think there are some available online too. I hope you are able to get one too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Hallo, just popping in to say this is a fabulous Rhapsody in Bleu! Great shawl and do I spy a new bracelet hmm hmm? Have a great day dear one!



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Yes my dear taking the BI KD for a spin today! So in love with the color [emoji170]



periogirl28 said:


> Dear Prestige I saw your latest mod pic and new CROC bag. Ahem. Who dresses expensive? Have a good Monday!




EXACTLY!!! Look who is talking right periogirl [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

galliano_girl said:


> My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))



I like the prints on the skirt.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> That's an amazing head-turn look! I always wear your shawl perfectly and match perfectly with your beautiful accessories. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you my stunning friend[emoji8][emoji8] ... I am learning from you my dear! You are always so perfectly put together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

galliano_girl said:


> My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))




Oooooh! I love the skirt! So beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... The outfit is amazing[emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

galliano_girl said:


> My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))




I love the print on the skirt and blouse. [emoji3]


----------



## meridian

galliano_girl said:


> My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))


Really like this!!


----------



## meridian

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286


Love the blues!  Elegant as usual!


----------



## kat99

galliano_girl said:


> My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))



Gorgeous!  I love the prints!


----------



## kat99

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286



I have the same shawl and love wearing it with denim too. You look great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## kat99

Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:


----------



## Seedlessplum

kat99 said:


> Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/LEOPARD-FLATS-1.jpg?resize=695%2C816



This is so stylish


----------



## Livia1

kat99 said:


> Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:



Gorgeous!
I actually have your blog posts on your Bolide bags bookmarked. Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## PrestigeH

kat99 said:


> Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/LEOPARD-FLATS-1.jpg?resize=695%2C816




Simple and elegant. Love it. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

meridian said:


> Love the blues!  Elegant as usual!



Thank you my dear meridian [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



kat99 said:


> I have the same shawl and love wearing it with denim too. You look great!



Thank you so much Kat. Glad we are twins on this [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



kat99 said:


> Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/LEOPARD-FLATS-1.jpg?resize=695%2C816




Gorgeous!!! Love your entire style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carabelli888

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286



You look fabulous. If I could please ask you what color and leather is your lovely birkin?


----------



## hclubfan

kat99 said:


> Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/LEOPARD-FLATS-1.jpg?resize=695%2C816



What a stunning bolide *kat99*!! Such a chic, forever bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

carabelli888 said:


> You look fabulous. If I could please ask you what color and leather is your lovely birkin?




Thank you so much carabelli[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This is etain in clemence leather [emoji4]


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286



You look fabulous *eternalllove4bag*!!!  You have collected some wonderful H pieces...twins with you on the BI Kelly Dog (as of yesterday)...isn't it a gorgeous color!?


----------



## atomic110

marina230 said:


> Thank you so much!!! They are my babies!! Since my husband passed away last year I do not have much happiness in my life. At least, when I get dressed and take my bag out and ask for a table for 2 ( for me and my bag) I feel a little bit better...


Sorry for your lost * marina230 * but no worries, you have H and us here with you! We are big family who support each other&#128522; of course sometime can be a bit noisy too and please bare with us&#128521;


eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286


Love your mix * eternallove*! Reminded me of cocktail&#128518;&#128518; not just beautiful but taste good too!


galliano_girl said:


> My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))


Lovely *galliano_girl *


kat99 said:


> Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/LEOPARD-FLATS-1.jpg?resize=695%2C816


Very pretty *kat99 *! Love your necklace too&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

Went 'walking' today (tried to avoid H store, lol...) and found my Ms.G this pair of matching booties from Maison Martin Margiela&#128521;&#128521;&#128521; 
What do you think? Keke&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/29/7d/c7297dfe46830738628c5aa65202464b.jpg


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Went 'walking' today (tried to avoid H store, lol...) and found my Ms.G this pair of matching booties from Maison Martin Margiela[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> What do you think? Keke[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/29/7d/c7297dfe46830738628c5aa65202464b.jpg




Excellent match. Love the colours on the boots. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum. Please post too. [emoji12]





PrestigeH said:


> Sure. No stress. [emoji3]



When there is H passion, no stress 
We are cousins here
Hermes scarf + behapi straps + Celine Phantom.
Mod, please don't chase me away!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286



looking great my beautiful friend!:grouch:
you H collection is very impressive !


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> When there is H passion, no stress
> We are cousins here
> Hermes scarf + behapi straps + Celine Phantom.
> Mod, please don't chase me away!
> 
> View attachment 3259393




Thank you very much Seedless. &#129299;&#129299;Ur C is beautiful. Love the H scarf and the Behapies. Behapies are so versatile, don't you think? [emoji7][emoji7] Once again, thank you my friend. [emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you very much Seedless. &#129299;&#129299;Ur C is beautiful. Love the H scarf and the Behapies. Behapies are so versatile, don't you think? [emoji7][emoji7] Once again, thank you my friend. [emoji16]



Always my pleasure!
Yes, Behapies are so fun to have 
And good night my dear friend!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Always my pleasure!
> 
> Yes, Behapies are so fun to have
> 
> And good night my dear friend!




Goodnight to you too. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## galliano_girl

Thanks to everyone! Just making first steps in Hermes world)


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:



Simple, elegant, a look I am such a fan of! Perfection!


----------



## periogirl28

galliano_girl said:


> My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))



Fabulous, bright cheerful and statement making!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Excellent match. Love the colours on the boots. [emoji3]


Thanks * PrestigeH*! Haha, it was an impulsive purchase, God knows when I'll wear it given our kinda weather here &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> When there is H passion, no stress
> We are cousins here
> Hermes scarf + behapi straps + Celine Phantom.
> Mod, please don't chase me away!
> 
> View attachment 3259393


Ahh... I see a gal version of PH! With such vibrant and happy vibe! &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; loving it my dear * Seedlessplum *! No one will chase you away


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> You look fabulous *eternalllove4bag*!!!  You have collected some wonderful H pieces...twins with you on the BI Kelly Dog (as of yesterday)...isn't it a gorgeous color!?



Thank you so much dear hclubfan [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... So happy we are twins on the BI KD! I am so loving the color! 



atomic110 said:


> Sorry for your lost * marina230 * but no worries, you have H and us here with you! We are big family who support each other[emoji4] of course sometime can be a bit noisy too and please bare with us[emoji6]
> 
> Love your mix * eternallove*! Reminded me of cocktail[emoji38][emoji38] not just beautiful but taste good too!
> 
> Lovely *galliano_girl *
> 
> Very pretty *kat99 *! Love your necklace too[emoji38]



Thank you so much my dear atomic [emoji8][emoji8]... You boost my confidence my darling friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Went 'walking' today (tried to avoid H store, lol...) and found my Ms.G this pair of matching booties from Maison Martin Margiela[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> What do you think? Keke[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/29/7d/c7297dfe46830738628c5aa65202464b.jpg



Oooooooh love your booties my friend and perfect match for your stunning K [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Btw did the walk work? Were you able to resist a visit to H [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... If yes then I am joining you in walking [emoji23]



Seedlessplum said:


> When there is H passion, no stress
> We are cousins here
> Hermes scarf + behapi straps + Celine Phantom.
> Mod, please don't chase me away!
> 
> View attachment 3259393




Whoa! That's one beautiful color of Celine! Amazing picture!!! No one is going to chase you away when you have such fabulous pictures to share dear Seedlessplum[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> looking great my beautiful friend!:grouch:
> 
> you H collection is very impressive !




Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... H collection is growing slowly [emoji51] but I am adding pieces that make my heart sing and that I hope to enjoy for many years[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

galliano_girl said:


> My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))




You look fabulous. You carry them well.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932




Love it. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

atomic110 said:


> Went 'walking' today (tried to avoid H store, lol...) and found my Ms.G this pair of matching booties from Maison Martin Margiela[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> What do you think? Keke[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/29/7d/c7297dfe46830738628c5aa65202464b.jpg




The boots are a great fit [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Kat.Lee

kat99 said:


> Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/LEOPARD-FLATS-1.jpg?resize=695%2C816



Gorgeous look. This pic reminds me of my exactly same twin of your bag which I gave to my DS. I'm so glad she uses it a lot more than just sitting in my closet. Love bolide!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Went 'walking' today (tried to avoid H store, lol...) and found my Ms.G this pair of matching booties from Maison Martin Margiela[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> What do you think? Keke[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/29/7d/c7297dfe46830738628c5aa65202464b.jpg




Take them please. They are perfect match. How interesting that they have two layers. At first glance I thought you wear leather socks!! [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Love it. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Thank you Sarah_sarah. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

nadiap said:


> Ari, I think you are one of the most elegant women I've ever seen.  Your wardrobe is TO DIE FOR!




Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]


----------



## AMAL Z

All i needed today


----------



## PrestigeH

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today




So beautiful. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my dear atomic [emoji8][emoji8]... You boost my confidence my darling friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Oooooooh love your booties my friend and perfect match for your stunning K [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Btw did the walk work? Were you able to resist a visit to H [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... If yes then I am joining you in walking [emoji23]


&#128518;&#128518;Well, The 'walk' end up shopping at other stores, haha... * eternallove *, I think I'm influenced by PH, lol... I need therapy badly&#128517;&#128517;


Sarah_sarah said:


> The boots are a great fit [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


Thanks * Sarah_sarah*, last minute grab, hope it fit for walk &#128521;


Kat.Lee said:


> Take them please. They are perfect match. How interesting that they have two layers. At first glance I thought you wear leather socks!! [emoji16]


Haha * Kat*, yes, this beauty came home with me &#128517; yup, I thought the double later is interesting too, it make my short legs look longer&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800




Fabulous!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today




That's all we like to see. Beautiful B! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Haha * Kat*, yes, this beauty came home with me [emoji28] yup, I thought the double later is interesting too, it make my short legs look longer[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



They look awesome. Hope to see more mod shots from you dear atomic.


----------



## nadiap

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800


PrestigeH, both look great on you!  Nice design.  I think I might return the Medium since I'd like to wear the hinged bracelet by itself most of the time and .. I'll try S in whatever design they have at the store before making final decision.  Thank you again for the information and pictures!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous!!




Thank you and good morning Kat.


----------



## PrestigeH

nadiap said:


> PrestigeH, both look great on you!  Nice design.  I think I might return the Medium since I'd like to wear the hinged bracelet by itself most of the time and .. I'll try S in whatever design they have at the store before making final decision.  Thank you again for the information and pictures!




Thank you and you are most welcome. Hope u find something that you like and suitable for you. Good luck. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> [emoji38][emoji38]Well, The 'walk' end up shopping at other stores, haha... * eternallove *, I think I'm influenced by PH, lol... I need therapy badly[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Thanks * Sarah_sarah*, last minute grab, hope it fit for walk [emoji6]
> 
> Haha * Kat*, yes, this beauty came home with me [emoji28] yup, I thought the double later is interesting too, it make my short legs look longer[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




Good morning Atomic. [emoji12]


----------



## LaenaLovely

My phone took a swim in the turquoise waters...but wanted to log on and say thank you for all your love on my few vacay posts.  (Shout outs to Kat lee, Prestige H, eternal love, bobmops, tonkamama, Rami...I think there were a few more but forgive me for missing yor screen name).  You all made what was a great vacation even better!  Can't wait to catch up on your in action pics when I get my new phone tomorrow.


----------



## Freckles1

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today




Gorgeous!!!!! What color is your B?


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800





PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Atomic. [emoji12]


Good morning *PrestigeH*! Another arm candies from you !&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286




Stunning look!  You never disappoint my friend. LOVE the bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today


I need it too * AMAL Z*! everything is perfect for the day!


----------



## Bella2015

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today




I agree with that  gorgeous bag that's all you'll ever need! It's a show stopper.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> They look awesome. Hope to see more mod shots from you dear atomic.


*Kat* You are so supportive! Any mod shots from you today? I'm always look  forward to see your outfit and all the eyes candies&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## AMAL Z

Craie color. Thank you. I love it and i can't wait for more


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> *Kat* You are so supportive! Any mod shots from you today? I'm always look  forward to see your outfit and all the eyes candies[emoji1][emoji1]




Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!


----------



## Cordeliere

Kat.Lee said:


> A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259924



Boring?  Oh no.  

Breath taking look!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Cordeliere said:


> Boring?  Oh no.
> 
> 
> 
> Breath taking look!




Thank you so much.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930




Yes no way this is boring. So stunning!!!! That croc!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Yes no way this is boring. So stunning!!!! That croc!!! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you my dear friend. Was inspired by your fabulous croc C!


----------



## meridian

Seedlessplum said:


> When there is H passion, no stress
> We are cousins here
> Hermes scarf + behapi straps + Celine Phantom.
> Mod, please don't chase me away!
> 
> View attachment 3259393


Beautiful!  Love these colors!  This pic has me ready for warmer weather!!


----------



## meridian

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800


Love the hinged bracelet!


----------



## meridian

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today


This looks like a picture in a magazine!


----------



## meridian

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930


Everything is beautiful here but I especially love the croc Lindy!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today





What a perfect combo. Has left me hungry and in need of a glass of wine. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930




Gosh. Love it all. Ms Lindy croc looks so beautiful. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Irissy

Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800




Love it PrestigeH!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> Love the hinged bracelet!




Thank you Meridian. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Love it PrestigeH!!!!!




Thank you Smile4me6. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Irissy said:


> Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3259968




It looks great on you. It is ur birkin now. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you my dear friend. Was inspired by your fabulous croc C!




Ur real croc is my inspiration. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful Kyokei.





noreen_uk said:


> good morning my neighbour ... gorgeous C and love your arm candy ... can't wait to see what you are getting in Paris  ... have a great day
> 
> 
> 
> kyokei ... your kelly match with your outfit ... perfect





Seedlessplum said:


> Beautiful! Everything goes really well together





atomic110 said:


> Very stylish Kyokei





loves said:


> So sorry for my late response, keeping up with the kardashians is easier compared with this thread. Hope I did not miss out anyone but I cannot keep up and am too busy these few weeks with a house move and chinese new year coming up. Looking fabulous everyone!
> 
> 
> thank you very much! loving your action pics too
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> thank you megt10
> 
> 
> hey chincac and thanks darling
> 
> 
> late to the party but i love little details like this. so chic
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> I love this look kyokei, your shoes are killer.
> 
> Great way to start the week - looking good.





Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous Kyokei!!



Thank you all!


----------



## Kyokei

PrestigeH said:


> Kyokei smart outfit. Very nice and thanks for sharing. Miss K is gorgeous. [emoji3]



Thank you~

And I apologize in advance to my TPF friends if I am missing in action for the next week and a half or so. I have a lot going on. I will pop by occasionally but will be back after that.


----------



## Kyokei

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930



You always look amazing!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kyokei said:


> Thank you~
> 
> 
> 
> And I apologize in advance to my TPF friends if I am missing in action for the next week and a half or so. I have a lot going on. I will pop by occasionally but will be back after that.




No worries Kyokei. We are friends. Take good care of yourself. [emoji3]


----------



## Irissy

PrestigeH said:


> It looks great on you. It is ur birkin now. [emoji16][emoji16]




Hee hee... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

I now have the black Birkin 35 on my wish list.  My aunt's Birkin is a 30.


----------



## PrestigeH

Irissy said:


> Hee hee... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> I now have the black Birkin 35 on my wish list.  My aunt's Birkin is a 30.




Hope u get the Black birkin soon. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

meridian said:


> Everything is beautiful here but I especially love the croc Lindy!



Thank you meridian



Sarah_sarah said:


> Gosh. Love it all. Ms Lindy croc looks so beautiful. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you Sarah_sarah



PrestigeH said:


> Ur real croc is my inspiration. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji7][emoji7]



[emoji8]



Kyokei said:


> You always look amazing!!



Thank you dear Kyokei.


----------



## wl5238

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today




Fabulous~


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> Thank you~
> 
> 
> 
> And I apologize in advance to my TPF friends if I am missing in action for the next week and a half or so. I have a lot going on. I will pop by occasionally but will be back after that.




Thank you for letting us know Kyokei. Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> When there is H passion, no stress
> We are cousins here
> Hermes scarf + behapi straps + Celine Phantom.
> Mod, please don't chase me away!
> 
> View attachment 3259393



i love this combo beautiful seedlessplum


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800


beautiful stack PH 



AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today


love the bag 



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930


beyond gorgeous ... your boots look perfect with everything 



Irissy said:


> Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3259968


the B is gorgeous and you carrying it well


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930




Fabulous! Love that [emoji246]Lindy. As always. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## loves

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much LaenaLovely! U r so so sweet!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Fell for this shawl really hard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what u mean Loves! This is my ninth and 2 more on the way to the store...I can't seem to stop looking at the gorgeous shawls H is putting out this season... I am a newbie so I am going super crazy! I am hoping at some point I will slow down and stop [emoji23][emoji23]



i think i'm at my 20th and that is excluding the few (5? cannot remember) i gave my mother to assuage my guilt


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Irissy said:


> Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3259968



Nice.  Are you her favorite niece ??  Hint hint that someday you want to inherit it !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930



Nice Kat.  Less than a week from CNY. Have you got your lei see ready ?? 
Heard that the temps will drop again.  Great time to bring the fur and exotics out !!


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful stack PH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beyond gorgeous ... your boots look perfect with everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the B is gorgeous and you carrying it well




Thank you Noreen. [emoji8]


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Ahh... I see a gal version of PH! With such vibrant and happy vibe! &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; loving it my dear * Seedlessplum *! No one will chase you away




l still got a lot to catch up with PrestigeH!

Thanks for assuring 




eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa! That's one beautiful color of Celine! Amazing picture!!! No one is going to chase you away when you have such fabulous pictures to share dear Seedlessplum[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Irissy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice.  Are you her favorite niece ??  Hint hint that someday you want to inherit it !!



Muh hahaha... good idea!  =)


----------



## periogirl28

Irissy said:


> Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3259968



Well I think it's looks good on you. Please tell your Aunt!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800



PH you always wear bracelets so well! 



AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today



What a delicious photo! That Birkin is as sumptuous as clotted cream!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> PH you always wear bracelets so well!
> 
> 
> 
> What a delicious photo! That Birkin is as sumptuous as clotted cream!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Went 'walking' today (tried to avoid H store, lol...) and found my Ms.G this pair of matching booties from Maison Martin Margiela&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> What do you think? Keke&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/29/7d/c7297dfe46830738628c5aa65202464b.jpg



Oh you definitely need these to go with your lovely Ghillies! Just plan another holiday somewhere cold!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930



Wow! What can I say !! Perfection !


----------



## Kat.Lee

noreen_uk said:


> beyond gorgeous ... your boots look perfect with everything



Thank you noreen_uk. 



Love_Couture said:


> Fabulous! Love that [emoji246]Lindy. As always. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Love_Couture. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice Kat.  Less than a week from CNY. Have you got your lei see ready ??
> 
> Heard that the temps will drop again.  Great time to bring the fur and exotics out !!



Thank you chkpfbeliever. Both Lai See red packets and new bills are ready. Little kids will be excited to receive them and I'm happy to give them out. Some fun tradition, isn't it?! 



Bobmops said:


> Wow! What can I say !! Perfection !


Thank you dear Bobmops for being so kind.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Something old and something new. Finally unboxed my BB Egee which was sitting in closet. Cream handsewn H top. Worn to the opera last weekend. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Something old and something new. Finally unboxed my BB Egee which was sitting in closet. Cream handsewn H top. Worn to the opera last weekend. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3260048
> 
> View attachment 3260049
> 
> View attachment 3260050




Nice. The details of the top and the hardware of Egee go well together. Love the combination. Ur wardrobe has lots of treasures indeed. I wanna stay inside. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Nice. The details of the top and the hardware of Egee go well together. Love the combination. Ur wardrobe has lots of treasures indeed. I wanna stay inside. [emoji7][emoji7]



Haha I doubt it my friend! Ok need to pop out, busy week but looking forward to the upcoming reveals. Stay cool!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800




Oooooooh! I love the bracelets and how amazing it looks against your formal trousers dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Super stylish my dear[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today



Wow! That's all I would need too if I had this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Irissy said:


> Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3259968




Your aunt has amazing taste!!! Beautiful color and it looks great on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> [emoji38][emoji38]Well, The 'walk' end up shopping at other stores, haha... * eternallove *, I think I'm influenced by PH, lol... I need therapy badly[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Thanks * Sarah_sarah*, last minute grab, hope it fit for walk [emoji6]
> 
> Haha * Kat*, yes, this beauty came home with me [emoji28] yup, I thought the double later is interesting too, it make my short legs look longer[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Oh my friend I need that group therapy too! I go to the store to pick up one thing and then order another thing... Go to pick that up and order again...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... The cycle is not ending [emoji51]



LaenaLovely said:


> My phone took a swim in the turquoise waters...but wanted to log on and say thank you for all your love on my few vacay posts.  (Shout outs to Kat lee, Prestige H, eternal love, bobmops, tonkamama, Rami...I think there were a few more but forgive me for missing yor screen name).  You all made what was a great vacation even better!  Can't wait to catch up on your in action pics when I get my new phone tomorrow.



Oh no! Hope you get your new phone soon... Hoping you are having a terrific time on your vacation... Waiting for all your fabulous shots when you come back [emoji8][emoji8]



Bella2015 said:


> Stunning look!  You never disappoint my friend. LOVE the bag!



Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Love to see you here[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930



:sigh: you call this boring? My dear Kat every time you come out looking like a million bucks no make it a gazzillion bucks[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... PERFECT styling from head to toe... Straight out of a photo shoot!!! Love your style my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> i think i'm at my 20th and that is excluding the few (5? cannot remember) i gave my mother to assuage my guilt



Hahaha! I can identify ... I am a couple of short of your 25 [emoji51][emoji51]... So need to slow down myself! Got to practice discipline big time[emoji23][emoji23] 



periogirl28 said:


> Something old and something new. Finally unboxed my BB Egee which was sitting in closet. Cream handsewn H top. Worn to the opera last weekend. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3260048
> 
> View attachment 3260049
> 
> View attachment 3260050




Omg!!! I LOVE your top periogirl!! WOW the work on this is just stunning!! And paired with your beautiful Egee this is just perfect!! My goodness... Such a winning look my friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Something old and something new. Finally unboxed my BB Egee which was sitting in closet. Cream handsewn H top. Worn to the opera last weekend. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3260048
> 
> View attachment 3260049
> 
> View attachment 3260050




I love this! So beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> :sigh: you call this boring? My dear Kat every time you come out looking like a million bucks no make it a gazzillion bucks[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... PERFECT styling from head to toe... Straight out of a photo shoot!!! Love your style my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much dear eternal. You are way too kind.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooooh! I love the bracelets and how amazing it looks against your formal trousers dear PH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Super stylish my dear[emoji7]




Thank you Eternallove. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear eternal. You are way too kind.




Both you and Eternallove are very kind. Everyone here is. Me too. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. [emoji16]



[emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Both you and Eternallove are very kind. Everyone here is. Me too. [emoji12]




[emoji23][emoji23]... So kindly pass on ALL your H goodies to us then [emoji6]... So when do we get to see what you got my dear? Dying to know!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]... So kindly pass on ALL your H goodies to us then [emoji6]... So when do we get to see what you got my dear? Dying to know!




Hi just a little charm and a RGHW Colvert KDT. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi just a little charm and a RGHW Colvert KDT. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3260149




Omg!!! I love it!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... The Colvert KDT is going to go so beautifully with your Colvert SO my friend!!! I am so in love with RGHW these days! Love the matching charm too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! I love it!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... The Colvert KDT is going to go so beautifully with your Colvert SO my friend!!! I am so in love with RGHW these days! Love the matching charm too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Hee Hee I am trying my best to collect Colvert accessories to be prepared. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Wrong post!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee I am trying my best to collect Colvert accessories to be prepared. [emoji16]




Lol! I can see and I totally approve [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... Can't wait for u to get your SO! Thanks to you and Kat I am just loving Colvert! Such a beautiful color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! I can see and I totally approve [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... Can't wait for u to get your SO! Thanks to you and Kat I am just loving Colvert! Such a beautiful color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I want to thank u and Kat too. Now I want to have more KD too. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I want to thank u and Kat too. Now I want to have more KD too. [emoji7][emoji7]




So do I now [emoji30][emoji30]... Ok just two more and I will be ok [emoji6]... You guys are such big enablers!!!


----------



## Blairbass

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930


This is a fabulous outfit! Love Love Love!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh my friend I need that group therapy too! I go to the store to pick up one thing and then order another thing... Go to pick that up and order again...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... The cycle is not ending [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Hope you get your new phone soon... Hoping you are having a terrific time on your vacation... Waiting for all your fabulous shots when you come back [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Love to see you here[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: you call this boring? My dear Kat every time you come out looking like a million bucks no make it a gazzillion bucks[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... PERFECT styling from head to toe... Straight out of a photo shoot!!! Love your style my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I can identify ... I am a couple of short of your 25 [emoji51][emoji51]... So need to slow down myself! Got to practice discipline big time[emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! I LOVE your top periogirl!! WOW the work on this is just stunning!! And paired with your beautiful Egee this is just perfect!! My goodness... Such a winning look my friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much, your enthusiasm is just so contagious! Yeah the SA had to tell me it was hand down to explain the price. &#128517;&#128517;



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this! So beautiful.



Thank you, it's very simple though. 



PrestigeH said:


> Hi just a little charm and a RGHW Colvert KDT. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3260149



Ah, the reveal! Love that lucky horseshoe, and more RGHW! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks so much, your enthusiasm is just so contagious! Yeah the SA had to tell me it was hand down to explain the price. [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it's very simple though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the reveal! Love that lucky horseshoe, and more RGHW! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Thank you Periogirl. Hope this lucky horseshoe will bring more great luck to everyone here too. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Hope this lucky horseshoe will bring more great luck to everyone here too. [emoji3]



Yes I think it will! I have 2 of these, somewhere...


----------



## Seedlessplum

Irissy said:


> Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3259968



OMG! My dream bag! :


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I think it will! I have 2 of these, somewhere...




Please show when u find them. [emoji7][emoji7] is there any item still in boxes not open? Can I help? [emoji13]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930


Wow... * Kat*, if that's what you call boring, then I need to check dictionary again because it is totally opposing to what I see here! &#128521;
I'm more excited about your beautiful goodies here than CNY now &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Something old and something new. Finally unboxed my BB Egee which was sitting in closet. Cream handsewn H top. Worn to the opera last weekend. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3260048
> 
> View attachment 3260049
> 
> View attachment 3260050



Very beautiful blouse! And its handsewn?! Wow!
You have a nice clutch too!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Very beautiful blouse! And its handsewn?! Wow!
> You have a nice clutch too!



Thank you dearest. Is your DH asleep???


----------



## atomic110

Irissy said:


> Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3259968


So pop B and cute rodeo!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi just a little charm and a RGHW Colvert KDT. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3260149



I love your purchases! Especially the cute little charm.
I couldn't get any KDT today. But I am happy for you


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Something old and something new. Finally unboxed my BB Egee which was sitting in closet. Cream handsewn H top. Worn to the opera last weekend. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3260048
> 
> View attachment 3260049
> 
> View attachment 3260050


Holly! I love that top 


PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee I am trying my best to collect Colvert accessories to be prepared. [emoji16]


 Beautiful! I always wonder about your closet ...if I could ever get in there


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

My SAs know I buy the weirdest items. Let's see if anyone knows what the top item is for. Latest Barenia finds, in action.


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> I love your purchases! Especially the cute little charm.
> 
> I couldn't get any KDT today. But I am happy for you




Thank you Seedless. Remember to show when ur DH is asleep and u r still not tired. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dearest. Is your DH asleep???



He is right awake and still surfing ipad right beside me


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> He is right awake and still surfing ipad right beside me



Okayyyy. I can be very patient.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Holly! I love that top
> 
> Beautiful! I always wonder about your closet ...if I could ever get in there




Hi Rami. Thank u. Yes u could get into my closet because it is all empty. All ransacked by Eternallove. [emoji14]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930


 
Good God! You attire is always spot on. Just like a celebrity   You inspire me.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> My SAs know I buy the weirdest items. Let's see if anyone knows what the top item is for. Latest Barenia finds, in action.
> 
> View attachment 3260171




Namecard holder or soap holder? [emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> l still got a lot to catch up with PrestigeH!
> 
> Thanks for assuring


Go for it gal *Seedlessplum *! Agree with you , our dear PrestigeH is such an inspiration and big enabler!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> My SAs know I buy the weirdest items. Let's see if anyone knows what the top item is for. Latest Barenia finds, in action.
> 
> View attachment 3260171



I love the leather! But please entitle me on the cute little box on top please!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Namecard holder or soap holder? [emoji16]




Er nope. It's much smaller.


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> I love the leather! But please entitle me on the cute little box on top please!




Guess. Just for fun! I couldn't guess when SA showed me either.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800



How could I miss this!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Oh you definitely need these to go with your lovely Ghillies! Just plan another holiday somewhere cold!


Haha * periogirl*, let me think where to go and find a place that without H store... otherwise it is too dangerous again&#128521;&#128521;


periogirl28 said:


> Something old and something new. Finally unboxed my BB Egee which was sitting in closet. Cream handsewn H top. Worn to the opera last weekend. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3260048
> 
> View attachment 3260049
> 
> View attachment 3260050


* periogirl* Your top  details is dedicate and love BB Egee! How many more hidden treasure in your wardrobe? Need any help in spring cleaning? Keke&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Er nope. It's much smaller.




Paperclips box?


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Guess. Just for fun! I couldn't guess when SA showed me either.



Oops! Typo. I mean enlighten. Hmm....a holder? Paperweight?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks so much, your enthusiasm is just so contagious! Yeah the SA had to tell me it was hand down to explain the price. [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it's very simple though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the reveal! Love that lucky horseshoe, and more RGHW! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




The best things are simple yet beautiful don't you think? You have wonderful taste.


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> How could I miss this!




Thank you Seedless. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Paperclips box?







Seedlessplum said:


> Oops! Typo. I mean enlighten. Hmm....a holder?




Close. For stationery.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The best things are simple yet beautiful don't you think? You have wonderful taste.




Thank you, that means a lot to me. I love your taste also. [emoji2]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Close. For stationery.




Ermm ok for stationery???? Ke Ke Ke [emoji13][emoji13] Post it?


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930



I am lusting over your exotics  
It is not at all boring!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Haha * periogirl*, let me think where to go and find a place that without H store... otherwise it is too dangerous again[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> Ok. I can help you.
> 
> * periogirl* Your top  details is dedicate and love BB Egee! How many more hidden treasure in your wardrobe? Need any help in spring cleaning? Keke[emoji38][emoji38]




Thanks so much. I will have a look for unopened boxes and call you.


----------



## periogirl28

Ok I shall stop. It's a Barenia and silver box for my fountain pen refillls. Crazy?


----------



## Seedlessplum

AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today



Such a beauty!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930


&#128525;&#128525;Wow *Kat *, if this is boring then I need  to check out dictionary again Becuase it is totally opposing to what I see here! I'm excited about your  beautiful goodies here than CNY now&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Ok I shall stop. It's a Barenia and silver box for my fountain pen refillls. Crazy?
> 
> View attachment 3260177
> 
> View attachment 3260178
> 
> View attachment 3260180



Not crazy. Its very very special!
Never know such items are available!
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Not crazy. Its very very special!
> Never know such items are available!
> Thank you for sharing!




Thanks for letting me share! [emoji16]Now I wait for your reveals.


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks so much. I will have a look for unopened boxes and call you.





periogirl28 said:


> Ok I shall stop. It's a Barenia and silver box for my fountain pen refillls. Crazy?
> 
> View attachment 3260177
> 
> View attachment 3260178
> 
> View attachment 3260180


Such a beautiful leather and detailing here * periogirl*, you should call me to help you open it, and  then 'clear' it away for you&#128518;&#128518;
Thanks  for sharing  it


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Such a beautiful leather and detailing here * periogirl*, you should call me to help you open it, and  then 'clear' it away for you[emoji38][emoji38]
> Thanks  for sharing  it




[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh my friend I need that group therapy too! I go to the store to pick up one thing and then order another thing... Go to pick that up and order again...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... The cycle is not ending [emoji51]


I know * eternallove* , it just seem never ending and my wish list get longer whenever I buy more &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Hi just a little charm and a RGHW Colvert KDT. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3260149


Oh dear, your little charm and KDT are way too charming &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AnaTeresa

Enjoying my Della Cavalleria cashmere today since the weather is cooler (apologies more of the shawl isn't in the photo - I have short arms). It's perfect with every outfit and has me craving more cashmere from H. A dangerous addiction!


----------



## periogirl28

AnaTeresa said:


> Enjoying my Della Cavalleria cashmere today since the weather is cooler (apologies more of the shawl isn't in the photo - I have short arms). It's perfect with every outfit and has me craving more cashmere from H. A dangerous addiction!



How lovely, thanks for sharing. It looks very versatile indeed!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks so much, your enthusiasm is just so contagious! Yeah the SA had to tell me it was hand down to explain the price. [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, it's very simple though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the reveal! Love that lucky horseshoe, and more RGHW! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



[emoji8][emoji8]... Can totally imagine! Handsewn and H? That's literally priceless or in other words the price is such that it can't be disclosed[emoji51][emoji51]



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dearest. Is your DH asleep???



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



periogirl28 said:


> My SAs know I buy the weirdest items. Let's see if anyone knows what the top item is for. Latest Barenia finds, in action.
> 
> View attachment 3260171



:sigh: I can't guess to save my face but I love the leather and all I know is that it will be really good because you have exquisite taste my friend [emoji7][emoji7]



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Seedless. Remember to show when ur DH is asleep and u r still not tired. [emoji16][emoji16]



+1.. Dying to see what you got my dear!



Seedlessplum said:


> He is right awake and still surfing ipad right beside me



Vicks NyQuil??... To sleep better? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



periogirl28 said:


> Okayyyy. I can be very patient.



[emoji23][emoji23] me too!!



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Rami. Thank u. Yes u could get into my closet because it is all empty. All ransacked by Eternallove. [emoji14]



Huh? Eternal did what now? I leave for one hour and blaming me for something BFF? Rami, his nose is again growing and reaching Canada now [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



periogirl28 said:


> Ok I shall stop. It's a Barenia and silver box for my fountain pen refillls. Crazy?
> 
> View attachment 3260177
> 
> View attachment 3260178
> 
> View attachment 3260180



Wow!!! Couldn't have guessed but it's perfect for you! I remember you love the H fountain pen. My dear you have the most elegant taste ever [emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> I know * eternallove* , it just seem never ending and my wish list get longer whenever I buy more [emoji28][emoji28]




I know my friend I know [emoji28][emoji28]... We all are bad company for each other... This thread is so enabling!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AnaTeresa said:


> Enjoying my Della Cavalleria cashmere today since the weather is cooler (apologies more of the shawl isn't in the photo - I have short arms). It's perfect with every outfit and has me craving more cashmere from H. A dangerous addiction!




Beautiful design and perfect with your red cardigan AnaTeresa... And sigh! Tell me about H cashmere shawl addiction!!! I think I am going to write a book on it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8]... Can totally imagine! Handsewn and H? That's literally priceless or in other words the price is such that it can't be disclosed[emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: I can't guess to save my face but I love the leather and all I know is that it will be really good because you have exquisite taste my friend [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> +1.. Dying to see what you got my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Vicks NyQuil??... To sleep better? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23] me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Eternal did what now? I leave for one hour and blaming me for something BFF? Rami, his nose is again growing and reaching Canada now [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Couldn't have guessed but it's perfect for you! I remember you love the H fountain pen. My dear you have the most elegant taste ever [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know my friend I know [emoji28][emoji28]... We all are bad company for each other... This thread is so enabling!!!



Thank you dear! One day when I clear my closet and find the Hermes odds and ends I have, I will share. They don't strictly belong in this forum though!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear! One day when I clear my closet and find the Hermes odds and ends I have, I will share. They don't strictly belong in this forum though!




Oh don't you worry! Please share! It's all about H in action right? So that will be your H items enabling us in action.. Running to the H store to buy them [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh don't you worry! Please share! It's all about H in action right? So that will be your H items enabling us in action.. Running to the H store to buy them [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji3]



Ok I guess you are right?!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Ok I guess you are right?!




[emoji3][emoji3]... Looking forward to your enabling pictures my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

AnaTeresa said:


> Enjoying my Della Cavalleria cashmere today since the weather is cooler (apologies more of the shawl isn't in the photo - I have short arms). It's perfect with every outfit and has me craving more cashmere from H. A dangerous addiction!



Looks great on you !


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Something old and something new. Finally unboxed my BB Egee which was sitting in closet. Cream handsewn H top. Worn to the opera last weekend. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3260048
> 
> View attachment 3260049
> 
> View attachment 3260050



Great top ! Hope you enjoyed opera evening &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hi just a little charm and a RGHW Colvert KDT. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3260149



Love the combination of Colvert and RGHW&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Great top ! Hope you enjoyed opera evening [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




I certainly did. Thanks Bobmops!


----------



## Cordeliere

AnaTeresa said:


> Enjoying my Della Cavalleria cashmere today since the weather is cooler (apologies more of the shawl isn't in the photo - I have short arms). It's perfect with every outfit and has me craving more cashmere from H. A dangerous addiction!



Love the colorway.


----------



## Freckles1

FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
So is rose gold clic H!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
> So is rose gold clic H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260412




I love that flamingo party on you. So elegant.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Ok I shall stop. It's a Barenia and silver box for my fountain pen refillls. Crazy?
> 
> View attachment 3260177
> 
> View attachment 3260178
> 
> View attachment 3260180




Interesting. I find it cute. Do you have to buy it separately or it comes with the purchase of the pen as a set?


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Oh dear, your little charm and KDT are way too charming [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you atomic. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

AnaTeresa said:


> Enjoying my Della Cavalleria cashmere today since the weather is cooler (apologies more of the shawl isn't in the photo - I have short arms). It's perfect with every outfit and has me craving more cashmere from H. A dangerous addiction!




Very nice shawl. [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Love the combination of Colvert and RGHW[emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Freckles1 said:


> FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
> So is rose gold clic H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260412




Beautiful outfit. [emoji3][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love that flamingo party on you. So elegant.




Thanks PP!! This shawl was my first so it has a special place in my heart!!


----------



## Freckles1

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful outfit. [emoji3][emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you Prestige!!!


----------



## atomic110

Freckles1 said:


> FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
> So is rose gold clic H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260412



Beautiful you for beautiful day! Love your FP color way


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
> So is rose gold clic H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260412




Gorgeous stunning CW of FP my dear Freckles! You look beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ms Bunny

Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!


----------



## atomic110

Ms Bunny said:


> View attachment 3260695
> 
> 
> Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!


Such  a sweet companion  for your trip! Enjoy~


----------



## Moirai

Ms Bunny said:


> View attachment 3260695
> 
> Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!



Great combo of bag and jacket!



AnaTeresa said:


> Enjoying my Della Cavalleria cashmere today since the weather is cooler (apologies more of the shawl isn't in the photo - I have short arms). It's perfect with every outfit and has me craving more cashmere from H. A dangerous addiction!



Beautiful shawl and colors.



Freckles1 said:


> FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
> So is rose gold clic H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260412



Looking fabulous, Freckles!



periogirl28 said:


> Ok I shall stop. It's a Barenia and silver box for my fountain pen refillls. Crazy?
> View attachment 3260177
> 
> View attachment 3260178
> 
> View attachment 3260180



You have the neatest H household goodies.



periogirl28 said:


> Something old and something new. Finally unboxed my BB Egee which was sitting in closet. Cream handsewn H top. Worn to the opera last weekend. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3260048
> 
> View attachment 3260049
> 
> View attachment 3260050



Gorgeous top! You wear it beautifully.



PrestigeH said:


> Hi just a little charm and a RGHW Colvert KDT. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3260149



You have the coolest H colors and H charms.


----------



## Moirai

Irissy said:


> Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]
> View attachment 3259968



Looks great on you! Beautiful bag.



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for your kind encouragement dear atomic. With CNY approaching and short trip planned, pretty much in a busy pace at the moment. Are you excited for CNY? A little quick contribution today with my boring shot - Ms Lindy croc Havanne, jumping boots, KD Ficelli...  Wish you all a great Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259930



You look stunning, Kat!



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Nadiap. [emoji3]Here is a picture of the wider hinged bracelet on me. It is slightly loose so I use KDT to hold it in position. Hope this helps in your decision. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3259800



You have the coolest collection of bracelets too!



AMAL Z said:


> All i needed today



Gorgeous bag!



kat99 said:


> Wearing my black Bolide 35 with PHW:
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/LEOPARD-FLATS-1.jpg?resize=695%2C816



Love your outfit with Bolide.



Seedlessplum said:


> When there is H passion, no stress
> We are cousins here
> Hermes scarf + behapi straps + Celine Phantom.
> Mod, please don't chase me away!
> View attachment 3259393



Fabulous combos!


----------



## lrishmany

Irissy said:


> Trying on my Aunt's Birkin... [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3259968




So pretty!  Do you happen to know what color the birkin is?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

galliano_girl said:


> My Hermes costume, Skirt and matching blouse (sorry for background  trashcan)))



Love the fun print of this outfit.



eternallove4bag said:


> I don't usually mix patterns but couldn't help it with this ZP[emoji16]... My ZP, B, KD in BI and clic H in profound blue in action today[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259285
> View attachment 3259286



You always look fabulous and perfectly matched with your outfits. Love your B!



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to everyone. Hope everyone has a great start for the week. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3258932



Wow! Look at that beautiful bag! Can I borrow it?



Kyokei said:


> Kelly, scarf, and clic H today.
> View attachment 3258943



I love this outfit on you, Kyokei! Looks like it's warmer there now.



marina230 said:


> View attachment 3258268
> View attachment 3258269
> View attachment 3258270
> 
> Thank you for letting me to share my pictures with you.



You look fabulous, Marina!


----------



## PrestigeH

Ms Bunny said:


> View attachment 3260695
> 
> 
> Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!




Thank you for sharing this beautiful bag. Have an enjoyable shopping trip. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love the fun print of this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always look fabulous and perfectly matched with your outfits. Love your B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Look at that beautiful bag! Can I borrow it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this outfit on you, Kyokei! Looks like it's warmer there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous, Marina!




Hi Moirai. Thank you for the kind comments. Sure sure. [emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

AnaTeresa said:


> Enjoying my Della Cavalleria cashmere today since the weather is cooler (apologies more of the shawl isn't in the photo - I have short arms). It's perfect with every outfit and has me craving more cashmere from H. A dangerous addiction!





Freckles1 said:


> FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
> So is rose gold clic H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260412



You both look so fabulous! Both of you really can carry the scarves so well! 
I always end up looking awkward when I wear them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Ms Bunny said:


> View attachment 3260695
> 
> 
> Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!



This is a beautiful color!
Can you tell me what color it is?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Ms Bunny said:


> View attachment 3260695
> 
> 
> Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!




What a happy colour miss C. [emoji178]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Freckles1 said:


> FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
> So is rose gold clic H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260412




How delicate and pretty the gold clic H looks on you. Great combination with the rest of the outfit. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759



Wah!! This is an artistic shot! Perfect!
Am i right to guess that blue is your favourite color?


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Wah!! This is an artistic shot! Perfect!
> Am i right to guess that blue is your favourite color?  ;heart:




Hi good afternoon Seed. Thank you. [emoji16] Yes blue is one of my favourite colours. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759



Fabulous pic, PH. Love the colors here.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi good afternoon Seed. Thank you. [emoji16] Yes blue is one of my favourite colours. [emoji7][emoji7]



Its one of my fav colors too (pink being #1) We got good taste


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Fabulous pic, PH. Love the colors here.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Its one of my fav colors too (pink being #1) We got good taste




Hee Hee thank you. Everyone here has very good taste and I am inspired by everyone here. Hope u find more pink items. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759


Love your Blue blue blue goodies! It brighten up my day ! Thanks for sharing  it with us


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Love your Blue blue blue goodies! It brighten up my day ! Thanks for sharing  it with us




Hello Atomic and thank u. [emoji16]


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Went 'walking' today (tried to avoid H store, lol...) and found my Ms.G this pair of matching booties from Maison Martin Margiela&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> What do you think? Keke&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/29/7d/c7297dfe46830738628c5aa65202464b.jpg



Perfect match! Love the boots.


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759



Wow! Best ever combo ! You are my hero , PH !


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Best ever combo ! You are my hero , PH !




Hee Hee thank you Bobmops. You are my goddess. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759




PrestigeH!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> PrestigeH!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE




Love love love to you too. [emoji16] Thank you Smile4me6.


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759



Prestige, my dear love, those blues are divine!


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> Went 'walking' today (tried to avoid H store, lol...) and found my Ms.G this pair of matching booties from Maison Martin Margiela&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> What do you think? Keke&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/29/7d/c7297dfe46830738628c5aa65202464b.jpg



Perfection my friend!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Prestige, my dear love, those blues are divine!




Thank you Dira. [emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Great combo of bag and jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shawl and colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous, Freckles!
> 
> 
> 
> You have the neatest H household goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous top! You wear it beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> You have the coolest H colors and H charms.




Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759



Very lovely and soothing! Always love your action shots!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Interesting. I find it cute. Do you have to buy it separately or it comes with the purchase of the pen as a set?



Bought separately. The fountain pen can be used with ink inside the chamber provided instead of cartridges so you don't need this. But who really needs an excuse to shop H right?


----------



## periogirl28

Ms Bunny said:


> View attachment 3260695
> 
> 
> Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!



Soo pretty! Glad you decided on it!


----------



## periogirl28

Freckles1 said:


> FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
> So is rose gold clic H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260412


 
I can tell everything suits your colouring so well. Beautiful matching!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Grocery shopping for CNY, wearing Evelyne in Rouge Garance and Behapi bracelets.
Have a good day ahead, everyone!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ms Bunny

Seedlessplum said:


> This is a beautiful color!
> 
> Can you tell me what color it is?




Thank you seedlessplum!  It is Sanguine


----------



## Ms Bunny

periogirl28 said:


> Soo pretty! Glad you decided on it!




Thank you periogirl28!  I'm happy I decided to take her home too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ms Bunny

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759




Ok I love your blues mixed together!!  Great artistic photo


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Very lovely and soothing! Always love your action shots!







periogirl28 said:


> Bought separately. The fountain pen can be used with ink inside the chamber provided instead of cartridges so you don't need this. But who really needs an excuse to shop H right?




Thank you Periogirl. Yes true totally agree. Only that I have always been making excuses to shop at H. Hee Hee [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Grocery shopping for CNY, wearing Evelyne in Rouge Garance and Behapi bracelets.
> Have a good day ahead, everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260884




Woohoo. U must be the hottest at the grocery shop. Love everything. [emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Ms Bunny said:


> Ok I love your blues mixed together!!  Great artistic photo




Thank you very much Ms Bunny. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Woohoo. U must be the hottest at the grocery shop. Love everything. [emoji7]



Lol! Definitely not the hottest! Was dressing down with no make up. Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Grocery shopping for CNY, wearing Evelyne in Rouge Garance and Behapi bracelets.
> Have a good day ahead, everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260884




Looks really festive and lucky right? Great red for the Lunar New Year!


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Looks really festive and lucky right? Great red for the Lunar New Year!



Thanks, dear periogirl28! 
Yeah, black is a no no for lunar new year.
But sometimes i don't bother


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759





Seedlessplum said:


> Grocery shopping for CNY, wearing Evelyne in Rouge Garance and Behapi bracelets.
> Have a good day ahead, everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260884



Love these pics, *PrestigeH* and *Seedlessplum*. Perfect examples of H at it's best. Thanks!


----------



## ice75

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks, dear periogirl28!
> Yeah, black is a no no for lunar new year.
> But sometimes i don't bother



Haha Seedlessplum,you are very cute.I don't follow customs and I will wear black on the first day of Lunar New Year at times


----------



## ice75

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Yes true totally agree. Only that I have always been making excuses to shop at H. Hee Hee [emoji16]



Provided H have things for us to buy.Sometimes I feel buying in H can be on impluse.


----------



## PrestigeH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these pics, *PrestigeH* and *Seedlessplum*. Perfect examples of H at it's best. Thanks!




Thank you VigeeLeBrun. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ice75 said:


> Provided H have things for us to buy.Sometimes I feel buying in H can be on impluse.




Hi Ice75. Yes I agree with you. Many times I think I maybe buying on impulse too. [emoji16]


----------



## ice75

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Ice75. Yes I agree with you. Many times I think I maybe buying on impulse too. [emoji16]



Haha u are not alone.Me too! Sometimes i will feel guilty for buying things i like but wont use.Haha...woman woman


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

ice75 said:


> Haha u are not alone.Me too! Sometimes i will feel guilty for buying things i like but wont use.Haha...woman woman




[emoji16][emoji28]


----------



## Seedlessplum

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these pics, *PrestigeH* and *Seedlessplum*. Perfect examples of H at it's best. Thanks!



Thank you, Vigeelebrun 







PrestigeH said:


> Hi Ice75. Yes I agree with you. Many times I think I maybe buying on impulse too. [emoji16]






ice75 said:


> Haha u are not alone.Me too! Sometimes i will feel guilty for buying things i like but wont use.Haha...woman woman



Me too me too! 
So I try to wear H items everyday to feel less guilt


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759



Aaaah! The beautiful fifty shades of blue?[emoji3][emoji3]... Jokes apart loving your new KDT and charm my stylish BFF... Goes so beautifully with your mailbox[emoji170][emoji170]... Treat for the eyes [emoji7][emoji7]



Seedlessplum said:


> Grocery shopping for CNY, wearing Evelyne in Rouge Garance and Behapi bracelets.
> Have a good day ahead, everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260884



Wow!! RG is such a beautiful red and you look amazing doing groceries!!! Beautiful look dear Seedlessplum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaaah! The beautiful fifty shades of blue?[emoji3][emoji3]... Jokes apart loving your new KDT and charm my stylish BFF... Goes so beautifully with your mailbox[emoji170][emoji170]... Treat for the eyes [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! RG is such a beautiful red and you look amazing doing groceries!!! Beautiful look dear Seedlessplum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Eternallove. Good morning to you and good evening to myself. We need some whips now.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. Good morning to you and good evening to myself. We need some whips now.




Hahaha! Good evening to you my friend[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... They are going to chase us out of the forum for sure [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! RG is such a beautiful red and you look amazing doing groceries!!! Beautiful look dear Seedlessplum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you my dear friend!! 
U guys are part of the inspiration


----------



## periogirl28

Let's not chat about whips unless they are from H [emoji12] hahaha! Casual bag for event at DS' school. Potiron GP and Equateur canvas pouch peeking out.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Let's not chat about whips unless they are from H [emoji12] hahaha! Casual bag for event at DS' school. Potiron GP and Equateur canvas pouch peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 3260950




Ha ha nice one. Love this one too. [emoji16]


----------



## AnaTeresa

Freckles1 said:


> FP is out and about on this beautiful day!!
> So is rose gold clic H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260412



Lovely!


----------



## AnaTeresa

Ms Bunny said:


> View attachment 3260695
> 
> 
> Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!



I love the color and the contrast stitching - it really makes the bag pop!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you my dear friend!!
> U guys are part of the inspiration



Awww.. Ditto my friend.. Keep the purchases and pictures coming [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> Let's not chat about whips unless they are from H [emoji12] hahaha! Casual bag for event at DS' school. Potiron GP and Equateur canvas pouch peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 3260950




See I told you!!! You have the BEST of H goodies and love how you style even your casual bags my friend! My GP is my go to bag too and I love the color of yours! The canvas pouch is super cute and handy too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## AnaTeresa

periogirl28 said:


> Let's not chat about whips unless they are from H [emoji12] hahaha! Casual bag for event at DS' school. Potiron GP and Equateur canvas pouch peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 3260950



Such nice colors! H does orange shades so well.


----------



## AnaTeresa

Thank you for the lovely compliments on my shawl *periogirl28*,* eternallove4bag*, *Bobmops*, *Cordeliere*, *PrestigeH*, *Moirai*, and *Seedlessplum*!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha nice one. Love this one too. [emoji16]



&#128536;



eternallove4bag said:


> Awww.. Ditto my friend.. Keep the purchases and pictures coming [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See I told you!!! You have the BEST of H goodies and love how you style even your casual bags my friend! My GP is my go to bag too and I love the color of yours! The canvas pouch is super cute and handy too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



Old bag, old pouch. Thank you dearest!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759




Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

AnaTeresa said:


> Such nice colors! H does orange shades so well.



Thank you Ana Teresa!


----------



## PrestigeH

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Let's not chat about whips unless they are from H [emoji12] hahaha! Casual bag for event at DS' school. Potiron GP and Equateur canvas pouch peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 3260950



I bet u are the envy of many parents at the school event. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Perfect match! Love the boots.





Dira919 said:


> Perfection my friend!


Thanks my dear * Moirai , Dira*&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> I bet u are the envy of many parents at the school event. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Wow that's sweet of you to say! When the parents all turn up there can a lots of H eye candy, its fun to spot.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Wow that's sweet of you to say! When the parents all turn up there can a lots of H eye candy, its fun to spot.




I am proud to say that our friend Periogirl will be the best among. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Grocery shopping for CNY, wearing Evelyne in Rouge Garance and Behapi bracelets.
> Have a good day ahead, everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260884


'Huat' ar~ this is so prosperous and great look for CNY shopping!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> I am proud to say that our friend Periogirl will be the best among. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



I couldn't agree more on what u have just said about our dear periogirl28. She is the hot H mama


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Wow that's sweet of you to say! When the parents all turn up there can a lots of H eye candy, its fun to spot.



But I bet you are still the one everyone is looking at my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> I am proud to say that our friend Periogirl will be the best among. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



Couldn't agree with your statement more my friend! Our friend periogirl is simply the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> I bet u are the envy of many parents at the school event. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



+1[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> 'Huat' ar~ this is so prosperous and great look for CNY shopping!



Lol!!! Now i am really in the CNY mood when u said 'huat'. Thanks for your compliments


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Let's not chat about whips unless they are from H [emoji12] hahaha! Casual bag for event at DS' school. Potiron GP and Equateur canvas pouch peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 3260950


So pop and lively! I bet you will attract alot of attention from others &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> I am proud to say that our friend Periogirl will be the best among. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;







Seedlessplum said:


> I couldn't agree more on what u have just said about our dear periogirl28. She is the hot H mama







eternallove4bag said:


> But I bet you are still the one everyone is looking at my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree with your statement more my friend! Our friend periogirl is simply the BEST[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> +1[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







atomic110 said:


> So pop and lively! I bet you will attract alot of attention from others [emoji4][emoji4]




OMG guys. I need to buy you all a pint! [emoji6][emoji482]


----------



## atomic110

With my new gold Kelly belt and Lizzie RDT &#128522;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/33/1e/01/331e01129d256455e57ee0ad69c1da16.jpg


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> With my new gold Kelly belt and Lizzie RDT &#128522;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/33/1e/01/331e01129d256455e57ee0ad69c1da16.jpg



Eyes wide now! Your matching H bracelet and V heels!!!!  well done!!!!
And not to forget your kelly belt!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> With my new gold Kelly belt and Lizzie RDT [emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/33/1e/01/331e01129d256455e57ee0ad69c1da16.jpg




This is like a high end fashion magazine. [emoji7][emoji7] So well taken.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Eyes wide now! Your matching H bracelet and V heels!!!!  well done!!!!
> And not to forget your kelly belt!


Haha thanks dear &#128513; 
Yup, I've realised V Rockstubs actually match well with RDT ! &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> This is like a high end fashion magazine. [emoji7][emoji7] So well taken.


Lol...I'm learning it from  you my  friend&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Lol...I'm learning it from  you my  friend[emoji6][emoji6]




This is much better what I have taken. Seriously. [emoji3] Very nice. [emoji106] The person in the picture has the biggest part to contribute of course. [emoji16] May I know what u use to take the picture? iPhone? App?


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> OMG guys. I need to buy you all a pint! [emoji6][emoji482]




My dear friend! I would love to hang out with all of you!!! Let's go [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> With my new gold Kelly belt and Lizzie RDT [emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/33/1e/01/331e01129d256455e57ee0ad69c1da16.jpg




 seriously this a STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING shot my friend! Oooh the Valentinos are a perfect match with your gorgeous new Lizzie KDT! Good god my stunning friend has anyone told you that you are simply GORGEOUS? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> With my new gold Kelly belt and Lizzie RDT [emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/33/1e/01/331e01129d256455e57ee0ad69c1da16.jpg




Like my H SA would say, "I love, I love!" 
Perfect score!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> This is much better what I have taken. Seriously. [emoji3] Very nice. [emoji106] The person in the picture has the biggest part to contribute of course. [emoji16] May I know what u use to take the picture? iPhone? App?




Darling you guys take the best pictures ever! It's me who needs the tip so I need to know! Why doesn't my iPhone every take such pics [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> This is much better what I have taken. Seriously. [emoji3] Very nice. [emoji106] The person in the picture has the biggest part to contribute of course. [emoji16] May I know what u use to take the picture? iPhone? App?


Haha, you are so sweet! My camera is just a regular Samsung phone but I used an app call Fotor &#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Darling you guys take the best pictures ever! It's me who needs the tip so I need to know! Why doesn't my iPhone every take such pics [emoji30][emoji30]




Because ur phone is used to capture one of the most beautiful women in the world. [emoji13][emoji14][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha, you are so sweet! My camera is just a regular Samsung phone but I used an app call Fotor [emoji6]




Thank you. I will see if iPhone has the app. Cool. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> seriously this a STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING shot my friend! Oooh the Valentinos are a perfect match with your gorgeous new Lizzie KDT! Good god my stunning friend has anyone told you that you are simply GORGEOUS? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Haha, thanks my dear * eternallove*! Its the apps effect and beauty of H, I didn't do much with it&#128521;


eternallove4bag said:


> Darling you guys take the best pictures ever! It's me who needs the tip so I need to know! Why doesn't my iPhone every take such pics [emoji30][emoji30]


PH can organize a class and teach us photography&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Like my H SA would say, "I love, I love!"
> Perfect score!


That's so kind of you *periogirl *!


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Haha, you are so sweet! My camera is just a regular Samsung phone but I used an app call Fotor &#128521;



Thanks for the tip. I will try it out too


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Because ur phone is used to capture one of the most beautiful women in the world. [emoji13][emoji14][emoji7]




Awwwwwwwwww... Ok if you are trying to win my heart you just did you flatterer [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... [emoji8][emoji8] you made my day... Ok so now give me tips [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, thanks my dear * eternallove*! Its the apps effect and beauty of H, I didn't do much with it[emoji6]
> 
> PH can organize a class and teach us photography[emoji4][emoji4]




Are you kidding me my friend! No app effect can take away how gorgeous you are already!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will try it out too







eternallove4bag said:


> Awwwwwwwwww... Ok if you are trying to win my heart you just did you flatterer [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... [emoji8][emoji8] you made my day... Ok so now give me tips [emoji3]




I am now downloading the app Fotor too. Is found in iPhone. Ke Ke Ke. [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I am now downloading the app Fotor too. Is found in iPhone. Ke Ke Ke. [emoji13][emoji13]




So am I [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will try it out too





PrestigeH said:


> I am now downloading the app Fotor too. Is found in iPhone. Ke Ke Ke. [emoji13][emoji13]


Great! Can't wait to see your beautiful shots * Seedlessplum, PrestigeH*!
I should ask the apps company pay me some commission for promoting their apps, lol.. &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Great! Can't wait to see your beautiful shots * Seedlessplum, PrestigeH*!
> I should ask the apps company pay me some commission for promoting their apps, lol.. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Absolutely!!! You guys should have your own fashion blogs and then get the advertisers to pay [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Are you kidding me my friend! No app effect can take away how gorgeous you are already!!!


Haha, You are simply the most kind person in TPF! 
Actually you can find the gorgeous one by looking at your mirror &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; she always take my breath  away with her stunning shawl  and H goodies


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, You are simply the most kind person in TPF!
> Actually you can find the gorgeous one by looking at your mirror [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] she always take my breath  away with her stunning shawl  and H goodies




Good god girl any more lovely comments and I might actually start flying in the air [emoji3][emoji3]... But thank you for being so sweet always! I love hanging out with you all everyday and love the way we can share our little joys with each other [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Good god girl any more lovely comments and I might actually start flying in the air [emoji3][emoji3]... But thank you for being so sweet always! I love hanging out with you all everyday and love the way we can share our little joys with each other [emoji8][emoji8]


Same here, love hanging out with you all, always supportive and kind &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Same here, love hanging out with you all, always supportive and kind &#128522;&#128522;



Same sentiments &#127799;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Same here, love hanging out with you all, always supportive and kind [emoji4][emoji4]







Seedlessplum said:


> Same sentiments [emoji255]




[emoji8][emoji8]... You all ROCK[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261134
> View attachment 3261135



As always, you are just so good with colours!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261134
> View attachment 3261135


See, you will see a gorgeous lady with beautiful shawl in front of mirror&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> As always, you are just so good with colours!



Thank you so much dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... I do tend to gravitate towards vibrant colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> See, you will see a gorgeous lady with beautiful shawl in front of mirror[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you made my day! See I told you you guys ROCK [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ms Bunny said:


> View attachment 3260695
> 
> 
> Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!



How did I miss this beauty! Stunning C[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Love the fun print of this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always look fabulous and perfectly matched with your outfits. Love your B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Look at that beautiful bag! Can I borrow it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this outfit on you, Kyokei! Looks like it's warmer there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous, Marina!




Thank you my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261134
> View attachment 3261135



Dear! 
How do you do it? You must have an amazing wardrobe full of great pieces which go so well with all your silks! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Every action shot inspires me to wear my shawls and still I forget. Have a great day, you look fabulous as always!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Dear!
> 
> How do you do it? You must have an amazing wardrobe full of great pieces which go so well with all your silks! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Every action shot inspires me to wear my shawls and still I forget. Have a great day, you look fabulous as always!




You are way too sweet my stunning friend  after getting into H I have been buying clothes to match my shawls [emoji51][emoji51]... Earlier it would be the other way around [emoji6].. You inspire me so much my beautiful friend. Have an amazing day [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Freckles1

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful you for beautiful day! Love your FP color way







eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous stunning CW of FP my dear Freckles! You look beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Moirai said:


> Great combo of bag and jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shawl and colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous, Freckles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the neatest H household goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous top! You wear it beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the coolest H colors and H charms.







Seedlessplum said:


> You both look so fabulous! Both of you really can carry the scarves so well!
> 
> I always end up looking awkward when I wear them. Thanks for sharing!







Sarah_sarah said:


> How delicate and pretty the gold clic H looks on you. Great combination with the rest of the outfit. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you girls!!!
And sp I highly doubt you look awkward!!!!
Btw I copy everyone else!! Haha


----------



## lrishmany

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759




Oh wow!  Love the cordinating colors!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261134
> View attachment 3261135



Very beautiful.  With matching top too.


----------



## weibandy

Seedlessplum said:


> Grocery shopping for CNY, wearing Evelyne in Rouge Garance and Behapi bracelets.
> Have a good day ahead, everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260884



Love this casual look!  Great style


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759



Elegant!  Love this group!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Hi just a little charm and a RGHW Colvert KDT. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3260149



Oooohhh, envy......those are so awesome.  Love!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful.  With matching top too.




Thank you so much dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ms Bunny

AnaTeresa said:


> I love the color and the contrast stitching - it really makes the bag pop!




Thank you AnaTeresa!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261134
> View attachment 3261135




Good morning. What a great way to start the day. Beautiful![emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

lrishmany said:


> Oh wow!  Love the cordinating colors!!!




Thank you Irishmany. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Elegant!  Love this group!







weibandy said:


> Oooohhh, envy......those are so awesome.  Love!!




Thank you Weibandy. Hope you get these too. [emoji3]


----------



## purplepoodles

atomic110 said:


> Went 'walking' today (tried to avoid H store, lol...) and found my Ms.G this pair of matching booties from Maison Martin Margiela[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> What do you think? Keke[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/c7/29/7d/c7297dfe46830738628c5aa65202464b.jpg




Great pairing Keke! MM was an Hermes designer in a previous life.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261134
> View attachment 3261135



So gorgeous! You have such fabulous shawls. I love every one you wear.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> With my new gold Kelly belt and Lizzie RDT &#128522;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/33/1e/01/331e01129d256455e57ee0ad69c1da16.jpg



Beautiful! Looks like an ad! I'll take all of it! You look fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Let's not chat about whips unless they are from H [emoji12] hahaha! Casual bag for event at DS' school. Potiron GP and Equateur canvas pouch peeking out.
> View attachment 3260950



This is adorable! Love the pouch.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261134
> View attachment 3261135




Drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> With my new gold Kelly belt and Lizzie RDT [emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/33/1e/01/331e01129d256455e57ee0ad69c1da16.jpg




Your pictures keep getting better and better each time!! Love all of them!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi just a little charm and a RGHW Colvert KDT. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3260149




Fantastic. You are the master of bag charms. Love all of them!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Blairbass said:


> This is a fabulous outfit! Love Love Love!



Thank you. 



atomic110 said:


> Wow... * Kat*, if that's what you call boring, then I need to check dictionary again because it is totally opposing to what I see here! [emoji6]
> I'm more excited about your beautiful goodies here than CNY now [emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you dear. You are too kind. 



Rami00 said:


> Good God! You attire is always spot on. Just like a celebrity   You inspire me.



Thank you dear. You are such a sweetheart. 



Seedlessplum said:


> I am lusting over your exotics
> 
> It is not at all boring!



Thank you Seedlessplum. 



Moirai said:


> You look stunning, Kat!




Thank you dear Moirai.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759




What a fabulous blue combo. Love them all!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Grocery shopping for CNY, wearing Evelyne in Rouge Garance and Behapi bracelets.
> Have a good day ahead, everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260884




Such beautiful eye catching pieces! Hope you enjoyed your CNY shopping!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Fantastic. You are the master of bag charms. Love all of them!!







Kat.Lee said:


> What a fabulous blue combo. Love them all!!!




Good morning Kat. Thank you. Have a great day. Gong Xi Fa Cai. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Kat. Thank you. Have a great day. Gong Xi Fa Cai. [emoji3][emoji3]



Good morning to you too. Wish you a great day too. Gong Xi Fa Cai to you too! You must be very excited!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Have I told you guys I love you? I truly do [emoji8][emoji8]... You lift my spirits and give me so much confidence  thank you for being kind and sweet always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning. What a great way to start the day. Beautiful![emoji3]



Muuah[emoji8][emoji8]... You my BFF totally ROCK! Thank you so much 



Moirai said:


> So gorgeous! You have such fabulous shawls. I love every one you wear.



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so addicted to them[emoji51].. But now I am slowing down because I do want to enjoy every single one of them and not just keep collecting [emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!!



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8].. You set a great example for me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Good morning to you too. Wish you a great day too. Gong Xi Fa Cai to you too! You must be very excited!!




Hee Hee yes I am. [emoji8][emoji8]But trying to control. Don't want to raise my expectation too high and end up nothing. [emoji16][emoji16] Breathe 1,2,3 and 3,2,1..... &#129299;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Have I told you guys I love you? I truly do [emoji8][emoji8]... You lift my spirits and give me so much confidence  thank you for being kind and sweet always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Muuah[emoji8][emoji8]... You my BFF totally ROCK! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so addicted to them[emoji51].. But now I am slowing down because I do want to enjoy every single one of them and not just keep collecting [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8].. You set a great example for me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Yes u did. But I do not love you. [emoji13][emoji13] I am simply obsessed with you. [emoji16] You wear so expensive that I want to rob you again. [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Have I told you guys I love you? I truly do [emoji8][emoji8]... You lift my spirits and give me so much confidence  thank you for being kind and sweet always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Love you too dear friend. :kiss:



PrestigeH said:


> Yes u did. But I do not love you. [emoji13][emoji13] I am simply obsessed with you. [emoji16] You wear so expensive that I want to rob you again. [emoji14][emoji14]



Haha, that's what a BFF would say!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Have I told you guys I love you? I truly do [emoji8][emoji8]... You lift my spirits and give me so much confidence  thank you for being kind and sweet always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Muuah[emoji8][emoji8]... You my BFF totally ROCK! Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so addicted to them[emoji51].. But now I am slowing down because I do want to enjoy every single one of them and not just keep collecting [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8].. You set a great example for me[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




You are one loving and well being loved soul! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee yes I am. [emoji8][emoji8]But trying to control. Don't want to raise my expectation too high and end up nothing. [emoji16][emoji16] Breathe 1,2,3 and 3,2,1..... &#129299;



[emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Yes u did. But I do not love you. [emoji13][emoji13] I am simply obsessed with you. [emoji16] You wear so expensive that I want to rob you again. [emoji14][emoji14]



I believe you meant you not only love eternal but also more obsessed with her!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love you too dear friend. :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's what a BFF would say!




Ha ha yes. Poor Eternallove. [emoji380][emoji380][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

purplepoodles said:


> Great pairing Keke! MM was an Hermes designer in a previous life.


Thanks *purplepoodles*! Good to know, i love MMM design


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you meant you not only love eternal but also more obsessed with her!!




Yes I believe. Ha ha [emoji8][emoji8] Still want to rob her. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Beautiful! Looks like an ad! I'll take all of it! You look fabulous.


You  are always so kind *Moirai*! Thanks&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Your pictures keep getting better and better each time!! Love all of them!!


Keke, I'm learning it from all of you here! You all are my inspiration! Really appreciate your compliment and support here *Kat*! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji8]
> I believe you meant you not only love eternal but also more obsessed with her!!





PrestigeH said:


> Yes I believe. Ha ha [emoji8][emoji8] Still want to rob her. &#129299;&#129299;



Hahaha, I'm having my laugh of the day! You tell him Kat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Hahaha, I'm having my laugh of the day! You tell him Kat!




I sure will do. I'll nag until he can't deny it!! PH you heard that, right? Sorry I'm encouraged to do it and I've got to fulfil my responsibility! I promise it will be my last nag for the year of goat [emoji238]. And from next week onwards we can start a whole new round for the year of monkey-ish nag [emoji86][emoji87][emoji204]![emoji2]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> I sure will do. I'll nag until he can't deny it!! PH you heard that, right? Sorry I'm encouraged to do it and I've got to fulfil my responsibility! I promise it will be my last nag for the year of goat [emoji238]. And from next week onwards we can start a whole new round for the year of monkey-ish nag [emoji86][emoji87][emoji204]![emoji2]




Hee Hee. Yes I hear you. [emoji16] Ok I will just point a gun at Eternallove [emoji379][emoji379] --- "Hands Up!!! Drop Dead Gorgeous!!" [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee. Yes I hear you. [emoji16] Ok I will just point a gun at Eternallove [emoji379][emoji379] --- "Hands Up!!! Drop Dead Gorgeous!!" [emoji12][emoji12]




Are those BB guns? No worries eternal. I'll catch you if you fall but I'll make sure you won't. Have no fear. I've got my double force lightsaber to protect you!!


----------



## Cordeliere

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759



Beautiful combination of colors.


----------



## PrestigeH

Cordeliere said:


> Beautiful combination of colors.




Thank you very much Cordeliere. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Are those BB guns? No worries eternal. I'll catch you if you fall but I'll make sure you won't. Have no fear. I've got my double force lightsaber to protect you!!




Catch me too. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Catch me too. [emoji16]



I'll be more than happy to do so. That way I'll catch all your goodies at the same time. Yayyy!! That's exactly what BFFs do and say, like Moirai said.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261134
> View attachment 3261135



Gorgeous! Your shawl collection is amazingggg!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Let's not chat about whips unless they are from H [emoji12] hahaha! Casual bag for event at DS' school. Potiron GP and Equateur canvas pouch peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 3260950



 I agree. I love your potiron's color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746



You look gorgeous, Kat! This outfit is fun, chic and elegant all rolled into one. You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746




Beautiful always!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... I do tend to gravitate towards vibrant colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



I love vibrant and pop colours too!
I will be stalking your posts for tips


----------



## Seedlessplum

weibandy said:


> Love this casual look!  Great style



Thank you weibandy


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746



Wow! Who is this gorgeous and head-turning socialite!!! 
You have a great day too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat! This outfit is fun, chic and elegant all rolled into one. You never cease to amaze me.







PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful always!!! [emoji3]







Seedlessplum said:


> Wow! Who is this gorgeous and head-turning socialite!!!
> 
> You have a great day too!




You all my dear friends are always so generous and supportive. Truly warm up my heart in this cold weather. Thank you so much. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## tonkamama

*Happy CNY!!  
Wow..so many beautiful mod shots to catch up!! * 


*Kat.Lee ~ Your dress is soo cool!  Love everything!  The Unicorn is TDF!!  *


Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746



*eternallove4bag ~ So pretty, you wore these shawls beautifully!  *


eternallove4bag said:


> One of my favorite shawls.. Arbre and matching enamels in action today [emoji171][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261134
> View attachment 3261135



*periogirl28 ~ So cute!!  Now you making me thinking about get a GP*.  


periogirl28 said:


> Let's not chat about whips unless they are from H [emoji12] hahaha! Casual bag for event at DS' school. Potiron GP and Equateur canvas pouch peeking out.
> 
> View attachment 3260950



*Seedlessplum ~ I love your red Eve..  so eye catching!! Love this...*


Seedlessplum said:


> Grocery shopping for CNY, wearing Evelyne in Rouge Garance and Behapi bracelets.
> Have a good day ahead, everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260884



*PrestigeH ~ the color coordination is amazing!!  Love love your bracelets!  
*


PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3260759



*Ms Bunny ~ Miss C is soo cute!*



Ms Bunny said:


> View attachment 3260695
> 
> 
> Took miss C out for a shopping trip today!!


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *Happy CNY!!
> Wow..so many beautiful mod shots to catch up!! *
> 
> 
> *Kat.Lee ~ Your dress is soo cool!  Love everything!  The Unicorn is TDF!!  *
> 
> 
> *eternallove4bag ~ So pretty, you wore these shawls beautifully!  *
> 
> 
> *periogirl28 ~ So cute!!  Now you making me thinking about get a GP*.
> 
> 
> *Seedlessplum ~ I love your red Eve..  so eye catching!! Love this...*
> 
> 
> *PrestigeH ~ the color coordination is amazing!!  Love love your bracelets!
> *
> 
> 
> *Ms Bunny ~ Miss C is soo cute!*




Happy CNY to you too. Thank you very much Tonkamama. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Are those BB guns? No worries eternal. I'll catch you if you fall but I'll make sure you won't. Have no fear. I've got my double force lightsaber to protect you!!





PrestigeH said:


> Catch me too. [emoji16]





Kat.Lee said:


> I'll be more than happy to do so. That way I'll catch all your goodies at the same time. Yayyy!! That's exactly what BFFs do and say, like Moirai said.


Hahaha, is this a new CNY cinema show call 'catch me if you can' acted  by PrestigeH, Kat and eternallove? Lol.. you guys  are funny!&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746


Great play Kat! Always got excited when  I see ms. Unicorn in  action&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## tonkamama

*Jige in action celebrating the Pre-CNY.  

I was invited to a NM private event by my lovely SA.*
*Lots of little goodies to take home plus a beautiful Golden Monkey "red" envelop from the GM.  *resents  

*Thanks for letting me share.  
*


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *Jige in action celebrating the Pre-CNY.
> 
> I was invited to a NM private event by my lovely SA.*
> *Lots of little goodies to take home plus a beautiful Golden Monkey "red" envelop from the GM.  *resents
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share.
> *




Beautiful beautiful beautiful. Love the red packet too. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

tonkamama said:


> *
> 
> Seedlessplum ~ I love your red Eve..  so eye catching!!
> 
> *


*

Thank you dear!!! *


----------



## Seedlessplum

tonkamama said:


> *Jige in action celebrating the Pre-CNY.
> 
> I was invited to a NM private event by my lovely SA.*
> *Lots of little goodies to take home plus a beautiful Golden Monkey "red" envelop from the GM.  *resents
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share.
> *



You have a very sweet SA and I am so sure you are enjoying yourself 
Your clutch is absolutely classic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746



Wow! Interesting choise of dress! Love all H goodies and fur !


----------



## ms08c

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746


Beautiful K You look absolutely stunning in that outfit


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes u did. But I do not love you. [emoji13][emoji13] I am simply obsessed with you. [emoji16] You wear so expensive that I want to rob you again. [emoji14][emoji14]



Hahahaha!!! I wear expensive? My dear best friends forever!!! Look at your own stunning closet full of amazing expensive H and non H goodies and then tell me who dresses expensive again? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Love you too dear friend. :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's what a BFF would say!



[emoji8][emoji8]... You guys are the best[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> You are one loving and well being loved soul! [emoji8]



[emoji8][emoji8]... I have the best friends ever like you!



Kat.Lee said:


> [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you meant you not only love eternal but also more obsessed with her!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha yes. Poor Eternallove. [emoji380][emoji380][emoji3]



Huh? No poor eternal! Hello? Repeat after me! "I love my friends, I protect my friends, I never rob my friends..."[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Yes I believe. Ha ha [emoji8][emoji8] Still want to rob her. &#129299;&#129299;



But why me [emoji30][emoji30]... Look at Kat! Head to toe she is wearing the best accessories and outfit!!! BFFs are supposed to PROTECT each other! Hello? You have it all backwards my dear [emoji51][emoji51]



PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee. Yes I hear you. [emoji16] Ok I will just point a gun at Eternallove [emoji379][emoji379] --- "Hands Up!!! Drop Dead Gorgeous!!" [emoji12][emoji12]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Good one! Still standing... Gun didn't do anything plus I have dear Kat waiting to catch me if I fall! Hehehe!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> I'll be more than happy to do so. That way I'll catch all your goodies at the same time. Yayyy!! That's exactly what BFFs do and say, like Moirai said.



Lol!!! Omg! Reading all this in the morning... And you guys just helped kickstart a wonderful day for me! Nothing like laughter to start one's day right?[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! Your shawl collection is amazingggg!



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Kat.Lee said:


> Are those BB guns? No worries eternal. I'll catch you if you fall but I'll make sure you won't. Have no fear. I've got my double force lightsaber to protect you!!



Hahahaha!!! Deal my friend!!! You got my back I have yours [emoji3][emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746



Aaaaaaaah!... And I stopped to breathe! Phew!!! That's one sexy shot my gorgeous friend!! You will be killing a lot of people with your looks today! The dress is so unique and fun and the accessories so classic! Love the combination of the two my dear and you make me want a little bit of RH in my life too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> I love vibrant and pop colours too!
> I will be stalking your posts for tips



You are just too sweet[emoji8][emoji8]... I love the way you wear vibrant colors too dear Seedlessplum... The pink pants was divine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> *
> eternallove4bag ~ So pretty, you wore these shawls beautifully!   *


*

Thank you so much dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]



tonkamama said:



Jige in action celebrating the Pre-CNY.  

I was invited to a NM private event by my lovely SA.
Lots of little goodies to take home plus a beautiful Golden Monkey "red" envelop from the GM.  resents  

Thanks for letting me share.  









Click to expand...



A visual delight my dear Tonkamama [emoji7][emoji7]... Black Jige is so classic and I am wondering what's inside the red package with the bow [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981




Good morning Eternallove. Simple but elegant. I feel like....saying U R VERY BEAUTIFUL!!! [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove. Simple but elegant. I feel like....saying U R VERY BEAUTIFUL!!! [emoji12][emoji12]




Good morning my darling friend ... And I feel like saying MANY MANY THANKS for being so sweet [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8].. Just one of those days didn't feel like wearing any bright colors [emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981



So Chic! Happy almost Friday :kiss:


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981



Some days, monotone is the best! Beautiful! Black with gold accents &#128076;&#127996;&#128076;&#127996;&#128076;&#127996;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746



I want to steal aheem no wrong choice of words....I meant to say borrow everything you wearing in this pic. Kat, you look stunning...well, you always do! This look is different than usual - loved it.


----------



## Freckles1

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981




Beautiful eternallove!!!


----------



## frenchyfind

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981




My kind of Chicstyle[emoji7][emoji126]


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> *Jige in action celebrating the Pre-CNY.
> 
> I was invited to a NM private event by my lovely SA.*
> *Lots of little goodies to take home plus a beautiful Golden Monkey "red" envelop from the GM.  *resents
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share.
> *


Look like a great event ! Lovely Jige and red packet too!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981


Classy my dear eternallove! Happy Thursday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *Kat.Lee ~ Your dress is soo cool!  Love everything!  The Unicorn is TDF!!  *



Thank you tonkamama. 



atomic110 said:


> Great play Kat! Always got excited when  I see ms. Unicorn in  action[emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you. 



Bobmops said:


> Wow! Interesting choise of dress! Love all H goodies and fur !



[emoji2] thank you dear Bobmops. 



ms08c said:


> Beautiful K You look absolutely stunning in that outfit



Thank you. 



eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8]... I have the best friends ever like you!
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaah!... And I stopped to breathe! Phew!!! That's one sexy shot my gorgeous friend!! You will be killing a lot of people with your looks today! The dress is so unique and fun and the accessories so classic! Love the combination of the two my dear and you make me want a little bit of RH in my life too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



[emoji8] thank you dear eternal. 



Rami00 said:


> I want to steal aheem no wrong choice of words....I meant to say borrow everything you wearing in this pic. Kat, you look stunning...well, you always do! This look is different than usual - loved it.



Thank you so much dear Rami. I played out of the box today!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *Jige in action celebrating the Pre-CNY.
> 
> I was invited to a NM private event by my lovely SA.*
> *Lots of little goodies to take home plus a beautiful Golden Monkey "red" envelop from the GM.  *resents
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share.
> *




Very unique shot. Beautiful. Love the red packet too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981




You can conquer the world with this look. Simple but lethal. BEAUTIFUL! It's not about quantity, but quality. You've got the best pieces of bags, accessories, shawls that you keep making the best combinations every single time. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981



Yeh! I am cousins with u on the LV scarf except mine is in brown. And you rock it with H!

I wonder if there will be a chance for your fans like me to see your whole H collection. It seems that u have everything in every colour! I am in awe.


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981



So very elegant!  This is a classic and beautiful look on you!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful. Love the red packet too. [emoji3]





eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981



PM'ed you.


----------



## LaChocolat

6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!


----------



## smile4me6

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!




Gawwww-jusssss!!!!!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

smile4me6 said:


> Gawwww-jusssss!!!!!!!



Aw, thanks!


----------



## Moirai

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!



Welcome back, LaChocolat! Great to see you and your Herbag! Where's your BBK? You look fabulous! Congrats!!!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981



Beautiful! I love black, white and gold. Have a terrific day, eternal!


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> *Jige in action celebrating the Pre-CNY.
> 
> I was invited to a NM private event by my lovely SA.*
> *Lots of little goodies to take home plus a beautiful Golden Monkey "red" envelop from the GM.  *resents
> 
> *Thanks for letting me share.
> *



This looks so much fun and so pretty.


----------



## Seedlessplum

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!



Congrats on your coming baby!
You are one gorgeous mummy


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981



Love your C!!!  Happy thursday!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Playing layering today - Ms Unicorn is out to play along. Wish you all a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261744
> View attachment 3261745
> View attachment 3261746



Very beautiful... as always... Happy Thursday!


----------



## hclubfan

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!



You look fantastic *LaChocolat*!!! Many many congratulations on the impending arrival! Happy our winter hasn't been too bad this year (if you had been pregnant during either of our last two winters, it would have been a different story!).  Love your Herbag with the denim dress!


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!



WOW! haven't felt your presence on this thread for like forever. You look really cute with that baby bump.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!




Where have you been doll? You look gorgeous!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> So Chic! Happy almost Friday :kiss:



Thank you so much dear Rami[emoji8][emoji8]... Thank god right that it's nearly Friday? God one more day before the coveted weekend comes! 



periogirl28 said:


> Some days, monotone is the best! Beautiful! Black with gold accents [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;



Thank you my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]... You totally ROCK[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful eternallove!!!



Thank you dear Freckles [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... By the way every time I go for a latte or cappuccino I think about your amazing H mugs[emoji4]



frenchyfind said:


> My kind of Chicstyle[emoji7][emoji126]



Thank you so much frenchyfind [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Classy my dear eternallove! Happy Thursday!



Thank you my sweet sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hope you had an amazing Thursday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> You can conquer the world with this look. Simple but lethal. BEAUTIFUL! It's not about quantity, but quality. You've got the best pieces of bags, accessories, shawls that you keep making the best combinations every single time. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]



My darling sweet friend you just made my day. Huge Hugs to you my dear for being so supportive always and making me fly without having any wings! That's what I feel like I am doing [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]...you are such an amazing inspiration for me! Love your different looks and style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> Yeh! I am cousins with u on the LV scarf except mine is in brown. And you rock it with H!
> 
> I wonder if there will be a chance for your fans like me to see your whole H collection. It seems that u have everything in every colour! I am in awe.



My goodness Seedlessplum you totally made my day! You are just way too sweet! ... So happy we are cousins on the LV scarf. I think we may actually be twins. I do have the solid brown monogram and I have the brown in shine too[emoji6]... Disclaimer: I was a total LV monogram shawl addict till I stumbled upon H shawls[emoji51][emoji51]... My H collection is seriously super duper small! Just a few key pieces. The only one that I can even remotely call a collection are my H shawls and I will take a picture soon and post here.. Others r just a work in progress [emoji6]



weibandy said:


> So very elegant!  This is a classic and beautiful look on you!



Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8].. You are way too kind!



Rami00 said:


> PM'ed you.



PM'ed you back my friend [emoji3][emoji3]



Moirai said:


> Beautiful! I love black, white and gold. Have a terrific day, eternal!



Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hope you had an amazing day yourself... I go to two extremes... Either crazy colors or totally sedate [emoji51][emoji51]... No middle ground for me[emoji6]



Love_Couture said:


> Love your C!!!  Happy thursday!




Thank you so much dear Love_Couture  a very happy Thursday to you too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!




Omg!! You look super cute and classy with that beautiful bump! Your presence has been missed my dear!!! Many congrats on the upcoming baby!!! Looking amazingly beautiful my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!




Hello beautiful. Welcome back. Miss u greatly. Congratulations to your little new family member. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> PM'ed you.




Good morning My Queen. I have pm'ed you back. Please don't take my fingers away. [emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful... as always... Happy Thursday!




Thank you Love_Couture. Wish you a happy day everyday.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!



Long time no see LaChocolat. Very happy to see you back on here. Huge congrats with your new baby. I'm sure you DS is excited to have a sibling too. Thank you for sharing this wonderful news with us.


----------



## Rami00

Noir in action


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action




Very nice. Nice place and armchair too. [emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!


Congrats ! You are beautiful mom with beautiful H &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action


Nice one Rami!


----------



## Hat Trick

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action


Simple and stylish!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action



Beautiful dear. Lovely chess pieces and love your beautiful hands!!!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Very nice. Nice place and armchair too. [emoji16]





atomic110 said:


> Nice one Rami!





Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful dear. Lovely chess pieces and love your beautiful hands!!!



Thank you! :kiss: I am redecorating my front room....well..lets say moving things around.


----------



## Rami00

Hat Trick said:


> Simple and stylish!



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! :kiss: I am redecorating my front room....well..lets say moving things around.



You have fantastic taste!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You have fantastic taste!!!




+1 agree.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> You have fantastic taste!!!





PrestigeH said:


> +1 agree.



Awww you guys give me the good vibes. Much love :kiss:


----------



## meowmeow94

When in Venice 
Miss K is a great travel companion!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Good morning to all my friends here. Its a beautiful Friday. I wish everyone happy and healthy!

I am feeling abit emo today. Just gone to pay respect to my late uncle at the columborium who passed away a year ago after battling with cancer. Life is short and vulnerable.....but haha, this makes me more convicted about living life to the fullest and continue to enjoy my H journey 

Good day to all!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action



You look elegant in this photo. U are such a beautiful lady with great taste.


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> My goodness Seedlessplum you totally made my day! You are just way too sweet! ... So happy we are cousins on the LV scarf. I think we may actually be twins. I do have the solid brown monogram and I have the brown in shine too[emoji6]... Disclaimer: I was a total LV monogram shawl addict till I stumbled upon H shawls[emoji51][emoji51]... My H collection is seriously super duper small! Just a few key pieces. The only one that I can even remotely call a collection are my H shawls and I will take a picture soon and post here.. Others r just a work in progress [emoji6]



My absolute honour to be scarf twins with u. But i need to disagree that u have a 'super duper small' collection! I look forward to your post on your H shawl collection. But take your time, as i know good stuffs are meant to wait


----------



## Seedlessplum

meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> Miss K is a great travel companion!



Is this from Vogue magazine?!!! 
Perfect!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ms Unicorn made a trip to H and got a couple of goodies yesterday. Will reveal later in H purchase thread. Happy Friday!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> 
> Miss K is a great travel companion!




Stunning shot!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Unicorn made a trip to H and got a couple of goodies yesterday. Will reveal later in H purchase thread. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262759



My my my...i love your CDC! Anything in GHW just get me excited!!! It goes absolutely well with u k!

Hmmm...u got something from h? Please reveal!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> My my my...i love your CDC! Anything in GHW just get me excited!!! It goes absolutely well with u k!
> 
> Hmmm...u got something from h? Please reveal!!!




Thank you Seedlessplum. I'll reveal once I get home later. Sorry for keeping you waiting. [emoji4]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum. I'll reveal once I get home later. Sorry for keeping you waiting. [emoji4]



Please take your time! Good things are worth the wait &#9996;&#9996;&#9996;


----------



## PrestigeH

meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> 
> Miss K is a great travel companion!




Very gorgeous K u have there. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Good morning to all my friends here. Its a beautiful Friday. I wish everyone happy and healthy!
> 
> I am feeling abit emo today. Just gone to pay respect to my late uncle at the columborium who passed away a year ago after battling with cancer. Life is short and vulnerable.....but haha, this makes me more convicted about living life to the fullest and continue to enjoy my H journey
> 
> Good day to all!!!




Hi Seedless. Take care of yourself. Smile [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Unicorn made a trip to H and got a couple of goodies yesterday. Will reveal later in H purchase thread. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262759




Oh wow Kat. Yes I will wait for your reveal. Happy for you. [emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless. Take care of yourself. Smile [emoji3]



Thanks PrestigeH. 
I am feeling H-fantastic now 
Right now @ salon doing my hair for CNY!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks PrestigeH.
> I am feeling H-fantastic now
> Right now @ salon doing my hair for CNY!!!




Wow please show. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Wow please show. [emoji3]



Being an extremely shy gal, hope Ms Evelyne can save my day  &#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Being an extremely shy gal, hope Ms Evelyne (again) can save my day  [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3262821




Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838



OMGGGGGGosh! 
Now then i know u have so many!!!
I am new to this little cute stuff. Are they called rodeo? I love the pinky one


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> OMGGGGGGosh!
> Now then i know u have so many!!!
> I am new to this little cute stuff. Are they called rodeo? I love the pinky one




Mine is just a little collection. Many others here have more. Yes they are rodeos - come in three sizes (pm, mm & gm). [emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Mine is just a little collection. Many others here have more. Yes they are rodeos - come in three sizes (pm, mm & gm). [emoji16]



3 sizes! They are lovely. But i have not many H bags to dress them with


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> 3 sizes! They are lovely. But i have not many H bags to dress them with




Start with one rodeo if u like. [emoji3] Am sure ur collection will grow. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Start with one rodeo if u like. [emoji3] Am sure ur collection will grow. [emoji8][emoji8]



I hope my collection will grow! Yes, i think i want to get one rodeo soon. Hehe.


----------



## atomic110

meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> Miss K is a great travel companion!


This is latest adv from H? Lol.. everything is perfect! Love love love


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!




Congrats !! It has been a while but glad you brought a new member with you.  Looking good with that baby bump and herbag !!


----------



## Cordeliere

meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> Miss K is a great travel companion!



Love your Kelly.  Very classy look.


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Good morning to all my friends here. Its a beautiful Friday. I wish everyone happy and healthy!
> 
> I am feeling abit emo today. Just gone to pay respect to my late uncle at the columborium who passed away a year ago after battling with cancer. Life is short and vulnerable.....but haha, this makes me more convicted about living life to the fullest and continue to enjoy my H journey
> 
> Good day to all!!!


C'est la Vie my dear! So live out loud and enjoy the moments &#128522;&#128522; 
Cheer up and the Best is yet  to come&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Unicorn made a trip to H and got a couple of goodies yesterday. Will reveal later in H purchase thread. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262759


Aww... look  like a great shopping! Can't  wait to see your score my dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Being an extremely shy gal, hope Ms Evelyne can save my day  &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 3262821


She can! I can see it &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838


Hahaha &#128520;&#128520;&#128520; someone is just pushing my hot button &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;
My friend PrestigeH, when are  you going to send your rodeossss over ? You know I'm dying whenever I see them... help me~~ &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48] someone is just pushing my hot button [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]
> My friend PrestigeH, when are  you going to send your rodeossss over ? You know I'm dying whenever I see them... help me~~ [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Heehee. I know the weather is hot. Have a cooling drink. [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Heehee. I know the weather is hot. Have a cooling drink. [emoji12]


I need your rodeosss to quench my thirst &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; come on~


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> C'est la Vie my dear! So live out loud and enjoy the moments &#128522;&#128522;
> Cheer up and the Best is yet  to come&#128521;&#128521;








atomic110 said:


> She can! I can see it &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Thank you my dear friend. 
Best is yet to come, more is yet to come for all of us! More orange H boxes filled with H goodies &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## atomic110

When I get tired of 'walking', I sit  down and try on shoes &#128517;&#128517;&#128517; 
TGIF my friends~ 
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/68/58/64/685864839c2261a33bbbb49e06443055.jpg


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> When I get tired of 'walking', I sit  down and try on shoes [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> TGIF my friends~
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/68/58/64/685864839c2261a33bbbb49e06443055.jpg




Shoes again!!!! [emoji12][emoji12]Where are u? Looks really familiar. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> When I get tired of 'walking', I sit  down and try on shoes &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> TGIF my friends~
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/68/58/64/685864839c2261a33bbbb49e06443055.jpg






PrestigeH said:


> Shoes again!!!! [emoji12][emoji12]Where are u? Looks really familiar. [emoji3][emoji3]



I think she is at CC &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;??!!
Lets wait and see if she got anything


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Shoes again!!!! [emoji12][emoji12]Where are u? Looks really familiar. [emoji3][emoji3]





Seedlessplum said:


> I think she is at CC &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;??!!
> Lets wait and see if she got anything


Haha, just trying, not buying shoes&#128540; lol...&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action



Beautifully elegant!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> When I get tired of 'walking', I sit  down and try on shoes &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
> TGIF my friends~
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/68/58/64/685864839c2261a33bbbb49e06443055.jpg



Hope you came home with a few pairs. Lovely action shot!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838



Saying it again, a fabulous collection!


----------



## periogirl28

meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> Miss K is a great travel companion!



Wow a modern Grace Kelly! Perfect look for an amazing and unique city!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Being an extremely shy gal, hope Ms Evelyne can save my day  &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 3262821



Beautiful action shot. Live life to the fullest, be kind as you already are and all things will work out. Hugs!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Saying it again, a fabulous collection!




Ke Ke Ke. [emoji16] Thank you Periogirl.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!



Oh wow, many congrats, you are looking good and welcome back!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Ke Ke Ke. [emoji16] Thank you Periogirl.



Plus there are some new additions.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838




This is your deadly lethal weapon to kill us all! A M A Z I N G!!! None of the stores I've been to has more than you've got! Awesome!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> This is your deadly lethal weapon to kill us all! A M A Z I N G!!! None of the stores I've been to has more than you've got! Awesome!!!




Thank you Kat. Am sure some other members here will have many more. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981



Stunning my friend, so beautifully stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838



I showed my daughter this pic and she screamed horseys!!!!!  I love your collection of H rodeos!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action



Ahhhh love your noir B!   Hmmmmmmm decorating, moving things around.......sounds like your making room for something new?????


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> I showed my daughter this pic and she screamed horseys!!!!!  I love your collection of H rodeos!




Wow glad ur daughter like them. Thank you Dira. [emoji16]


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838




Woooowwww Prestige H....impressive!!


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Woooowwww Prestige H....impressive!!




Thank you Smile4me6. [emoji3]


----------



## umlm

preparing to go out


----------



## PrestigeH

umlm said:


> View attachment 3263060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preparing to go out




May I know what size is ur K? It matches ur boots too. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!



Congrats!!!! Love the positive pic of yours &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

umlm said:


> View attachment 3263060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preparing to go out



Looking hot !


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838



So cute pic!! Great stable horses!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> Miss K is a great travel companion!



Wow! Love Venice and K ! Good luck finding your way!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Unicorn made a trip to H and got a couple of goodies yesterday. Will reveal later in H purchase thread. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262759



That's great action pic &#128525;&#128525;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> So cute pic!! Great stable horses!




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action



Oh Rami this is a classic, elegant and stunning look! Your home is truly beautiful!!! Watch out for dear PH! He is probably zoning in your couch and horsey[emoji6][emoji3][emoji23].... You are so elegant my friend [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> Good morning to all my friends here. Its a beautiful Friday. I wish everyone happy and healthy!
> 
> I am feeling abit emo today. Just gone to pay respect to my late uncle at the columborium who passed away a year ago after battling with cancer. Life is short and vulnerable.....but haha, this makes me more convicted about living life to the fullest and continue to enjoy my H journey
> 
> Good day to all!!!



 I am so sorry for your loss my dear! I agree life is too short. I always abide by the motto to live life with no regrets and to spread the love around. Who knows what will happen tomorrow but if I go tomorrow from this world at least I will go with a smile on my face that I lived life to the fullest and tried never to hurt a soul with my words or actions... And got to enjoy my H goodies to the fullest too [emoji12][emoji12]



Seedlessplum said:


> My absolute honour to be scarf twins with u. But i need to disagree that u have a 'super duper small' collection! I look forward to your post on your H shawl collection. But take your time, as i know good stuffs are meant to wait



Hehehe! You are too sweet my dear Seedlessplum[emoji8][emoji8]... Will post a picture very soon. In fact will try today! It's a crazy snowy day here with winds so having a lazy day at home. What better way to spend than surrounded by my H shawls [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Unicorn made a trip to H and got a couple of goodies yesterday. Will reveal later in H purchase thread. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262759



STUNNING CDC and clic H my beautiful friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! I love H reds!!! Is that RC or do I have RC on my brains so that all reds look like RC to me right now my dear?[emoji23][emoji23]... Can't wait to see what you got!! Something tells me the boxes look like bracelet, scarf/shawl and wallet?[emoji4][emoji4]



Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks PrestigeH.
> I am feeling H-fantastic now
> Right now @ salon doing my hair for CNY!!!



Oooooh! Hope you give us a preview of your new hair style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> Being an extremely shy gal, hope Ms Evelyne can save my day  [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3262821



Ms. Evie is a show stopper my dear Seedlessplum! But I still want to see your new hair style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Pictures please?



PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838



 ok just kill me now will you my friend instead of slowly doing it[emoji33][emoji33]... Am I hallucinating or is that the most enormous crazy beautiful collection of rodeos I see? So happy to be your BFF right now! Remember friends ALWAYS SHARE OK?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> When I get tired of 'walking', I sit  down and try on shoes [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> TGIF my friends~
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/68/58/64/685864839c2261a33bbbb49e06443055.jpg



Whoa!!! If I saw a shop like that I would immediately get 'tired' and stop there to too try out shoes my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... Oooh so what did you buy? And ms. K looks stunning! Perfectly at home in that stylish environment [emoji7][emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> This is your deadly lethal weapon to kill us all! A M A Z I N G!!! None of the stores I've been to has more than you've got! Awesome!!!



Right Kat? I have never seen one period! Dear PH please consider donating it to the 'eternal foundation of all things H' [emoji12]



Dira919 said:


> Stunning my friend, so beautifully stunning!



Thank you so much my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Wow glad ur daughter like them. Thank you Dira. [emoji16]




Ahem! Our daughters LOVE your collection so if not to us then send it to them. They are just little kids looking at you with adoring puppy eyes and saying 'please may we have them?'... Or was it their moms, Dira and I doing and saying it&#129300;&#129300;...I forget [emoji3][emoji3].. But whatever! Now just hand them over [emoji379][emoji379]


----------



## eternallove4bag

meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> 
> Miss K is a great travel companion!



You look amazing with the K meowmeow! Super elegant and beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



umlm said:


> View attachment 3263060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preparing to go out




Wow!! I love your casually chic look umlm! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MrH

My new baby out for action to Asia with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING CDC and clic H my beautiful friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! I love H reds!!! Is that RC or do I have RC on my brains so that all reds look like RC to me right now my dear?[emoji23][emoji23]... Can't wait to see what you got!! Something tells me the boxes look like bracelet, scarf/shawl and wallet?[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> ok just kill me now will you my friend instead of slowly doing it[emoji33][emoji33]... Am I hallucinating or is that the most enormous crazy beautiful collection of rodeos I see? So happy to be your BFF right now! Remember friends ALWAYS SHARE OK?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Right Kat? I have never seen one period! Dear PH please consider donating it to the 'eternal foundation of all things H' [emoji12]
> 
> Ahem! Our daughters LOVE your collection so if not to us then send it to them. They are just little kids looking at you with adoring puppy eyes and saying 'please may we have them?'... Or was it their moms, Dira and I doing and saying it&#129300;&#129300;...I forget [emoji3][emoji3].. But whatever! Now just hand them over [emoji379][emoji379]



You made quite a good guess dear eternal. The CDC is Rouge H and clic H is Rouge. 
I like that "foundation" name! Perfect for its purpose!! 
You are hilarious.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> My new baby out for action to Asia with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263094




Nice baby u have there. Thanks for sharing. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami this is a classic, elegant and stunning look! Your home is truly beautiful!!! Watch out for dear PH! He is probably zoning in your couch and horsey[emoji6][emoji3][emoji23].... You are so elegant my friend [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss my dear! I agree life is too short. I always abide by the motto to live life with no regrets and to spread the love around. Who knows what will happen tomorrow but if I go tomorrow from this world at least I will go with a smile on my face that I lived life to the fullest and tried never to hurt a soul with my words or actions... And got to enjoy my H goodies to the fullest too [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe! You are too sweet my dear Seedlessplum[emoji8][emoji8]... Will post a picture very soon. In fact will try today! It's a crazy snowy day here with winds so having a lazy day at home. What better way to spend than surrounded by my H shawls [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> STUNNING CDC and clic H my beautiful friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! I love H reds!!! Is that RC or do I have RC on my brains so that all reds look like RC to me right now my dear?[emoji23][emoji23]... Can't wait to see what you got!! Something tells me the boxes look like bracelet, scarf/shawl and wallet?[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh! Hope you give us a preview of your new hair style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Evie is a show stopper my dear Seedlessplum! But I still want to see your new hair style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Pictures please?
> 
> 
> 
> ok just kill me now will you my friend instead of slowly doing it[emoji33][emoji33]... Am I hallucinating or is that the most enormous crazy beautiful collection of rodeos I see? So happy to be your BFF right now! Remember friends ALWAYS SHARE OK?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! If I saw a shop like that I would immediately get 'tired' and stop there to too try out shoes my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... Oooh so what did you buy? And ms. K looks stunning! Perfectly at home in that stylish environment [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Right Kat? I have never seen one period! Dear PH please consider donating it to the 'eternal foundation of all things H' [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem! Our daughters LOVE your collection so if not to us then send it to them. They are just little kids looking at you with adoring puppy eyes and saying 'please may we have them?'... Or was it their moms, Dira and I doing and saying it&#129300;&#129300;...I forget [emoji3][emoji3].. But whatever! Now just hand them over [emoji379][emoji379]




Good morning Eternallove. Whether children or adults, these are little horseys that we must give our best care to. We must be kind to animals. Under my care is one of the best options. &#129299;&#129299; Have u seen what Kat has got? Maybe you, atomic and me should pay her a visit? Ok I will let u be the leader for this mission. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You made quite a good guess dear eternal. The CDC is Rouge H and clic H is Rouge.
> I like that "foundation" name! Perfect for its purpose!!
> You are hilarious.



Hehehe! I think I just might legally file for that name for my foundation and take donations from my DH and PH! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji23][emoji23]...aah and I love the combination of RH and RC especially since they match Ms. Unicorn! Two of the best reds from H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove. Whether children or adults, these are little horseys that we must give our best care to. We must be kind to animals. Under my care is one of the best options. &#129299;&#129299; Have u seen what Kat has got? Maybe you, atomic and me should pay her a visit? Ok I will let u be the leader for this mission. [emoji8][emoji8]




Hahaha! Nice try my darling friend but you are NOT breaking up our team which is being led by Kat. Now let's talk about YOUR stable my dear! We promise to love, nurture, and take care of the horseys till death do us apart! Amen! .. You can now hand the horseys over to their rightful owners [emoji3][emoji3][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Rami00

Seedlessplum said:


> You look elegant in this photo. U are such a beautiful lady with great taste.


 Thank you 


Seedlessplum said:


> Good morning to all my friends here. Its a beautiful Friday. I wish everyone happy and healthy!
> 
> I am feeling abit emo today. Just gone to pay respect to my late uncle at the columborium who passed away a year ago after battling with cancer. Life is short and vulnerable.....but haha, this makes me more convicted about living life to the fullest and continue to enjoy my H journey
> 
> Good day to all!!!


I totally agree with you. Some people save up their nice things for special occasions...what special occasion? Being alive is an occasion itself! Sending you warm hugs  :kiss: Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838


 
You keep tempting me Prestige! You keep tempting me ugh


----------



## hclubfan

MrH said:


> My new baby out for action to Asia with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263094



Gorgeous color MrH!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> My new baby out for action to Asia with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263094




Beautiful!! Is this etain or etoupe please? Love the color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> You keep tempting me Prestige! You keep tempting me ugh




[emoji14][emoji14][emoji14] Come and get it my Queen. Btw can u resend the pic of the hand? Feel like seeing it again if not too much trouble for u.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838




Just dropped by to say a Happy Chinese New Year in advance to my dear friends here... Oos for so long but just had to comment on this photo...
Lovely rainbow rodeo collection my dear Mr PH...

Have a prosperous new year with lots of new H goodies!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Just dropped by to say a Happy Chinese New Year in advance to my dear friends here... Oos for so long but just had to comment on this photo...
> Lovely rainbow rodeo collection my dear Mr PH...
> 
> Have a prosperous new year with lots of new H goodies!!!




Hello Leooh. Been a long time. Missing u too. Glad that u and LaChocolat are back. Hope to see u here more often. Happy Chinese New Year to you and may u be blessed with lots of happiness and H goodies too. &#129299;&#129299;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Unicorn made a trip to H and got a couple of goodies yesterday. Will reveal later in H purchase thread. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262759


 
I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT'S INSIDE. I think the caps made my point 


What a drool worthy shot.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT'S INSIDE. I think the caps made my point
> 
> 
> What a drool worthy shot.




Thank you dear. I posted them in "Hermes Purchase" thread. [emoji4]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> This is your deadly lethal weapon to kill us all! A M A Z I N G!!! None of the stores I've been to has more than you've got! Awesome!!!



I have to agree with u on the last part. PrestigeH has more than the stock level of a H store.


----------



## Seedlessplum

umlm said:


> View attachment 3263060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preparing to go out



U look effortlessly chic!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> I have to agree with u on the last part. PrestigeH has more than the stock level of a H store.




[emoji28][emoji28] We don't talk about this during our night time because Eternallove [emoji48][emoji48] is awake. [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Haha, just trying, not buying shoes&#128540; lol...&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Its ok my dear. Probably none caught ur
 attention today 


Did u drop my any H stores?



periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful action shot. Live life to the fullest, be kind as you already are and all things will work out. Hugs!



Thank you my darling Periogirl28, thanks for your encouragement.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Beautifully elegant!


 Thank you. Looking forward to your fab shot. 


Dira919 said:


> Ahhhh love your noir B!   Hmmmmmmm decorating, moving things around.......sounds like your making room for something new?????


 haaaaa! I like the way you think. Yes I totally am. I saw this gorgeous trunk at Home Restoration Hardware that I would like to add as a coffee table :tongue:
Thank you Dira :kiss:


PrestigeH said:


> [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14] Come and get it my Queen. Btw can u resend the pic of the hand? Feel like seeing it again if not too much trouble for u.


hahaha! You miss the psycho me?


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. Looking forward to your fab shot.
> 
> haaaaa! I like the way you think. Yes I totally am. I saw this gorgeous trunk at Home Restoration Hardware that I would like to add as a coffee table :tongue:
> Thank you Dira :kiss:
> 
> hahaha! You miss the psycho me?




I still remember how well it was made. [emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so sorry for your loss my dear! I agree life is too short. I always abide by the motto to live life with no regrets and to spread the love around. Who knows what will happen tomorrow but if I go tomorrow from this world at least I will go with a smile on my face that I lived life to the fullest and tried never to hurt a soul with my words or actions... And got to enjoy my H goodies to the fullest too [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> Hehehe! You are too sweet my dear Seedlessplum[emoji8][emoji8]... Will post a picture very soon. In fact will try today! It's a crazy snowy day here with winds so having a lazy day at home. What better way to spend than surrounded by my H shawls [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]
> 
> Ms. Evie is a show stopper my dear Seedlessplum! But I still want to see your new hair style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Pictures please?



 to u. Thank you for being so encouraging. But my new hairstyle is a little boring, i think. My DH is more havoc than me. Hehe

His, my love...



Sorry i digress. Coming back to H now.
I am looking forward to see your beautiful shawl collection


----------



## Seedlessplum

MrH said:


> My new baby out for action to Asia with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263094



Welcome to Asia! Very cute baby u have


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji28][emoji28] We don't talk about this during our night time because Eternallove [emoji48][emoji48] is awake. [emoji14][emoji14]



Hahahahaha.
My dear PrestigeH, u are so funny. I almost roll off my bed


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji28][emoji28] We don't talk about this during our night time because Eternallove [emoji48][emoji48] is awake. [emoji14][emoji14]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Night or day.. I am still listening and plotting and thinking and dreaming on how to make all of them MINE :evil gleam in the eye:



Seedlessplum said:


> to u. Thank you for being so encouraging. But my new hairstyle is a little boring, i think. My DH is more havoc than me. Hehe
> 
> His, my love...
> View attachment 3263135
> 
> 
> Sorry i digress. Coming back to H now.
> I am looking forward to see your beautiful shawl collection




Wow!!! That's one amazing hair style!!! I would love to see yours too[emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> to u. Thank you for being so encouraging. But my new hairstyle is a little boring, i think. My DH is more havoc than me. Hehe
> 
> His, my love...
> View attachment 3263135
> 
> 
> Sorry i digress. Coming back to H now.
> I am looking forward to see your beautiful shawl collection




Cool hair. Wish I can have this colour too. Very cool. [emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Night or day.. I am still listening and plotting and thinking and dreaming on how to make all of them MINE :evil gleam in the eye:
> 
> 
> Wow!!! That's one amazing hair style!!! I would love to see yours too[emoji4]









PrestigeH said:


> Cool hair. Wish I can have this colour too. Very cool. [emoji16]



Thank you, my dear friends


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
First up my SS2016 shawls...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]

P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Night or day.. I am still listening and plotting and thinking and dreaming on how to make all of them MINE :evil gleam in the eye:
> Wow!!! That's one amazing hair style!!! I would love to see yours too[emoji4]




Hi Seed. If U read the above message carefully, u will realize one important thing. Beware --- Eternallove is a headhunter. [emoji31][emoji78][emoji380]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!




You have a beautiful collection eternal love. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!




That's a lot of shawlsssss. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seed. If U read the above message carefully, u will realize one important thing. Beware --- Eternallove is a headhunter. [emoji31][emoji78][emoji380]




Huh? Liar liar pants on fire[emoji33][emoji33]... Don't listen to him Seedlessplum! His nose keeps on reaching US all the time[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have a beautiful collection eternal love. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> That's a lot of shawlsssss. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



It is? [emoji51][emoji51]...ahem does it count that I wear them everyday? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Huh? Liar liar pants on fire[emoji33][emoji33]... Don't listen to him Seedlessplum! His nose keeps on reaching US all the time[emoji23][emoji23]




It is true Seed. Think about it. She has a huge collection of shawls. 1 shawl = 1 head. &#129299;&#129299; Imagine!!! [emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> It is? [emoji51][emoji51]...ahem does it count that I wear them everyday? [emoji23][emoji23]




Ahem!!!! Not counted. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> It is true Seed. Think about it. She has a huge collection of shawls. 1 shawl = 1 head. &#129299;&#129299; Imagine!!! [emoji31][emoji31]



Hello? Mr. 'She has a huge collection'!! Let's start counting your B's, rodeos and your Bracelets! I dare you to post a family picture of your bracelets now. We already have the pics of your rodeos and B's and that's what I call a HUGE COLLECTION [emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Ahem!!!! Not counted. [emoji12][emoji12]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... What to do now!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hello? Mr. 'She has a huge collection'!! Let's start counting your B's, rodeos and your Bracelets! I dare you to post a family picture of your bracelets now. We already have the pics of your rodeos and B's and that's what I call a HUGE COLLECTION [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... What to do now!!




Not to worry. Very simple solution. &#129299;&#129299; In order not to count, u need to get more shawls until they become really uncountable. [emoji8][emoji8] Go get some more. U look great in all these shawls. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!



To me, these are arts, like beautiful paintings but more practical because they can worn and make u even more beautiful 
Your shawl collection is really gorgeous and is the envy of many


----------



## H.C.LV.

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!



 What a great family!! Wear each of them in good health


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Not to worry. Very simple solution. &#129299;&#129299; In order not to count, u need to get more shawls until they become really uncountable. [emoji8][emoji8] Go get some more. U look great in all these shawls. [emoji8][emoji8]



Hahaha! My enabling friend thank you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... I am actually slowing down so I can enjoy each of them [emoji3][emoji3]... But once I reach the store and my SA takes out one of these then all logic goes out of the window so you never know [emoji51]



Seedlessplum said:


> To me, these are arts, like beautiful paintings but more practical because they can worn and make u even more beautiful
> Your shawl collection is really gorgeous and is the envy of many



Thank you so much my dear Seedlessplum for your super sweet comments [emoji8][emoji8]... Especially given the winters on the east coast I am getting so much use out of these cozy shawls!


----------



## eternallove4bag

H.C.LV. said:


> What a great family!! Wear each of them in good health




Thank you so much dear H.C.LV


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Hope you came home with a few pairs. Lovely action shot!


Thanks *periogirl *! I went home  with something else &#128521;


eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! If I saw a shop like that I would immediately get 'tired' and stop there to too try out shoes my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... Oooh so what did you buy? And ms. K looks stunning! Perfectly at home in that stylish environment [emoji7][emoji7]


Haha, just 'walking' around and get some stuffs * eternallove*&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my dear Seedlessplum for your super sweet comments [emoji8][emoji8]... Especially given the winters on the east coast I am getting so much use out of these cozy shawls!



I wish there are 4 seasons here. Its summer throughout....boring! I have no excuse to buy more scarves. Boohoo :'(
But count my blessings, i love my 'fine' city.

I am a bit lost here. What is that 'headhunter' thingy??!?!! Haha. I am just one blur queen


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!


Stunning collection my dear *  eternallove*! I already saw some design that in my wanted list, Keke&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; love seeing  you wearing  them with  your beautiful H goodies&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

umlm said:


> View attachment 3263060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preparing to go out


Looking great for outing * umlm*


MrH said:


> My new baby out for action to Asia with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263094


Welcome  to Asia* MrH*!


Seedlessplum said:


> to u. Thank you for being so encouraging. But my new hairstyle is a little boring, i think. My DH is more havoc than me. Hehe
> 
> His, my love...
> View attachment 3263135
> 
> 
> Sorry i digress. Coming back to H now.
> I am looking forward to see your beautiful shawl collection


Wow* Seedlessplum*, you  got a cool DH!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hello? Mr. 'She has a huge collection'!! Let's start counting your B's, rodeos and your Bracelets! I dare you to post a family picture of your bracelets now. We already have the pics of your rodeos and B's and that's what I call a HUGE COLLECTION [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... What to do now!!


Hahaha, so funny looking at both of you * eternallove, PrestigeH*&#128516;&#128516;


PrestigeH said:


> Not to worry. Very simple solution. &#129299;&#129299; In order not to count, u need to get more shawls until they become really uncountable. [emoji8][emoji8] Go get some more. U look great in all these shawls. [emoji8][emoji8]


Is that the reason why you have countless rodeosss, bracelets, Bagsss, etc my  friend* PrestigeH*? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> I wish there are 4 seasons here. Its summer throughout....boring! I have no excuse to buy more scarves. Boohoo :'(
> But count my blessings, i love my 'fine' city.
> 
> I am a bit lost here. What is that 'headhunter' thingy??!?!! Haha. I am just one blur queen



I would love to visit your 'fine' city one day my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... Aren't you all lucky to be living in the same city.. You, atomic and PH? 
Oh dear, what headhunter'? Are you referring to one of the designs my dear? 



atomic110 said:


> Stunning collection my dear *  eternallove*! I already saw some design that in my wanted list, Keke[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] love seeing  you wearing  them with  your beautiful H goodies[emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I really enjoy these shawls and hope to pass them down to my daughters one day if I haven't already worn them to threads [emoji51][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha, so funny looking at both of you * eternallove, PrestigeH*[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> Is that the reason why you have countless rodeosss, bracelets, Bagsss, etc my  friend* PrestigeH*? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Hahahaha!!! You go girl [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!



Thank you for sharing your collection my dear, it's really brightens up the dreary day! Lovely and well curated. You wear colour very well and as we move into spring, yes, you do need MORE mousses!


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Wow* Seedlessplum*, you  got a cool DH!



Thank you, atomic110! He can be very vain at times. Lol




eternallove4bag said:


> I would love to visit your 'fine' city one day my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... Aren't you all lucky to be living in the same city.. You, atomic and PH?
> Oh dear, what headhunter'? Are you referring to one of the designs my dear?



Thank you Eternallove4bag 
Yes, indeed lucky. I can feel their proximity 
But, thanks to technology, the earth is flat! We are all enjoying the same sun and moon and stars.

Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic 
CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf







Thanks for allowing me to share again!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!




What an amazing shawl collection. All of them are fabulous. I wish I had such an exquisite taste of shawls like yours. Please promise to keep your mod shots coming more and more. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, atomic110! He can be very vain at times. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eternallove4bag
> Yes, indeed lucky. I can feel their proximity
> But, thanks to technology, the earth is flat! We are all enjoying the same sun and moon and stars.
> 
> Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic
> CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf
> 
> View attachment 3263198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263199
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share again!




Perfect match Seedlessplum. Just beautiful and so is your hand!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect match Seedlessplum. Just beautiful and so is your hand!



Thank you, kat.lee. Thanks for your kind words. And your new purchases are seriously fantastic!


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Its ok my dear. Probably none caught ur
> attention today
> 
> Did u drop my any H stores?


Er... ok, I confess... I bought Ms G a new 'cloth' for CNY, lol...&#128521;&#128521;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/67/b8/c2/67b8c2edd47a61ff40390454d6b0d3a9.jpg


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Er... ok, I confess... I bought Ms G a new 'cloth' for CNY, lol...[emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/67/b8/c2/67b8c2edd47a61ff40390454d6b0d3a9.jpg




Awwww I love her new "outfit"! Love that subtle colour. What an awesome app you use!! You always use the coolest apps. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, kat.lee. Thanks for your kind words. And your new purchases are seriously fantastic!




Thank you once again Seedlessplum.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for sharing your collection my dear, it's really brightens up the dreary day! Lovely and well curated. You wear colour very well and as we move into spring, yes, you do need MORE mousses!



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... You are so sweet and kind always! Oh yeah now I have eyes totally on those moussies [emoji3][emoji3]



Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, atomic110! He can be very vain at times. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eternallove4bag
> Yes, indeed lucky. I can feel their proximity
> But, thanks to technology, the earth is flat! We are all enjoying the same sun and moon and stars.
> 
> Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic
> CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf
> 
> View attachment 3263198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263199
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share again!




LOVE LOVE LOVE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for saving us with such a beautiful action shot my dear and yup thank god for technology!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> What an amazing shawl collection. All of them are fabulous. I wish I had such an exquisite taste of shawls like yours. Please promise to keep your mod shots coming more and more. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;




You are such an amazing and supportive friend my dear Kat. Thank you so much :HUGS: you have amazing exquisite taste yourself! Huge fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Er... ok, I confess... I bought Ms G a new 'cloth' for CNY, lol...&#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/67/b8/c2/67b8c2edd47a61ff40390454d6b0d3a9.jpg



Somehow i got the feeling u will get something at H. Hehe. Its beautiful 






Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww I love her new "outfit"! Love that subtle colour. What an awesome app you use!! You always use the coolest apps. [emoji8]



I agreed on the app.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> I would love to visit your 'fine' city one day my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... Aren't you all lucky to be living in the same city.. You, atomic and PH?
> Oh dear, what headhunter'? Are you referring to one of the designs my dear?
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I really enjoy these shawls and hope to pass them down to my daughters one day if I haven't already worn them to threads [emoji51][emoji23]


Welcome welcome my dear *  eternallove* ! I'll feel lucky if  *PrestigeH * share us his beautiful H goodies since we are staying in the same FINE city together&#128521;&#128521;&#128521; 


Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, atomic110! He can be very vain at times. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eternallove4bag
> Yes, indeed lucky. I can feel their proximity
> But, thanks to technology, the earth is flat! We are all enjoying the same sun and moon and stars.
> 
> Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic
> CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf
> 
> View attachment 3263198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263199
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share again!


Haha, I can feel you too *Seedlessplum *! Very vibrant vibe you got here !&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Welcome welcome my dear *  eternallove* ! I'll feel lucky if  *PrestigeH * share us his beautiful H goodies since we are staying in the same FINE city together&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> 
> Haha, I can feel you too *Seedlessplum *! Very vibrant vibe you got here !&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Thank you my dear friend.
I am turning in soon, good night and sweet H dreams to you


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww I love her new "outfit"! Love that subtle colour. What an awesome app you use!! You always use the coolest apps. [emoji8]


Thanks my dear* Kat*! Ya, I've been wanted to get Ms.G a twilly and finally my SA 'approved' on this new design &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


Seedlessplum said:


> Somehow i got the feeling u will get something at H. Hehe. Its beautiful
> 
> I agreed on the app.


I told you, we can feel each other &#128521;&#128521; thanks my dear *Seedlessplum *!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Er... ok, I confess... I bought Ms G a new 'cloth' for CNY, lol...[emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/67/b8/c2/67b8c2edd47a61ff40390454d6b0d3a9.jpg




Oooh I love Ms. G my friend! And your picture taking techniques are getting even better[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh I love Ms. G my friend! And your picture taking techniques are getting even better[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks my  dear * eternallove * just trying to focus on H beauty by get rid of the noisy from the background, nothing fanciful&#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Thanks my  dear * eternallove * just trying to focus on H beauty by get rid of the noisy from the background, nothing fanciful[emoji4]




I love it!!! You got the perfect twilly for your beautiful K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, atomic110! He can be very vain at times. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eternallove4bag
> Yes, indeed lucky. I can feel their proximity
> But, thanks to technology, the earth is flat! We are all enjoying the same sun and moon and stars.
> 
> Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic
> CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf
> 
> View attachment 3263198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263199
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share again!



Wowee! Stunning! Can't pull this off myself but I can totally see you rocking both!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Er... ok, I confess... I bought Ms G a new 'cloth' for CNY, lol...&#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/67/b8/c2/67b8c2edd47a61ff40390454d6b0d3a9.jpg



I think it's a great choice for your Kelly, no surprise that your SA approved.


----------



## meridian

You make a very cute pregnant woman!  And love your Herbag!


----------



## meridian

Very elegant!


----------



## meridian

This photo is magazine worthy!


----------



## meridian

Wow!!  Your collection is really something!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> I love it!!! You got the perfect twilly for your beautiful K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





periogirl28 said:


> I think it's a great choice for your Kelly, no surprise that your SA approved.


Thank  you my  dear * eternallove, periogirl*&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you everyone &#128536; me and my Jige had great time, it sure was an interesting event cus most ladies were carrying their beautiful H bags and it was supposed to be all day Chanel preview event followed by lunch...:giggles:



PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful. Love the red packet too. [emoji3]





Seedlessplum said:


> You have a very sweet SA and I am so sure you are enjoying yourself
> Your clutch is absolutely classic!





atomic110 said:


> Look like a great event ! Lovely Jige and red packet too!





Kat.Lee said:


> Very unique shot. Beautiful. Love the red packet too.





Moirai said:


> This looks so much fun and so pretty.


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> A visual delight my dear Tonkamama [emoji7][emoji7]... Black Jige is so classic and I am wondering what's inside the red package with the bow [emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you eternallove4bag ~ nothing special in the gift bag, just bunch of skin care products in sample size...


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag ~ nothing special in the gift bag, just bunch of skin care products in sample size...




Nice! It sounds like such a fun event! So funny though to hear most ladies came with their H bags to a C event[emoji23][emoji23]... I wonder what Karl will think of that? Not too thrilled I guess [emoji51]


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Sometimes it's just a simple black and white kinda day....Ms. C and noir clic clac in action today... Happy Thursday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3261980
> View attachment 3261981



you look amazing my shawl  love the combo


----------



## noreen_uk

LaChocolat said:


> 6 months pregnant. Go, baby go!



congrats on your new baby lachocolat you look beautiful


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action



beautiful shot rami


----------



## galliano_girl

First walk for my first birkin)


----------



## noreen_uk

meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> Miss K is a great travel companion!


you look gorgeous with your K 



Kat.Lee said:


> Ms Unicorn made a trip to H and got a couple of goodies yesterday. Will reveal later in H purchase thread. Happy Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262759


wow such an amazing haul kat.lee 



Seedlessplum said:


> Being an extremely shy gal, hope Ms Evelyne can save my day  &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 3262821


love your ms evie seedlessplum ... is it ruby?



PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838


 i'm speechless PH


----------



## noreen_uk

umlm said:


> View attachment 3263060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preparing to go out


enjoy your day with ms K



MrH said:


> My new baby out for action to Asia with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263094



enjoy your trip with your new K mrH


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Nice! It sounds like such a fun event! So funny though to hear most ladies came with their H bags to a C event[emoji23][emoji23]... I wonder what Karl will think of that? Not too thrilled I guess [emoji51]



Alas I see that a lot, tons of H bags/ clutches appearing at Chanel shows and events.


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!



 you have an amazing taste hun i need to learn from you if i decide to take the plunge on my first shawls


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, atomic110! He can be very vain at times. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eternallove4bag
> Yes, indeed lucky. I can feel their proximity
> But, thanks to technology, the earth is flat! We are all enjoying the same sun and moon and stars.
> 
> Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic
> CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf
> 
> View attachment 3263198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263199
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share again!


your cdc and scarf matches well


----------



## vivelebag

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!




Beautiful collection. You always look great in your H shawls!


----------



## tonkamama

To make dear uncle Karl happy &#128522; .... That most ladies were wearing (and also pre-ordering ) beautiful Chanel RTW, CJ and shoes



eternallove4bag said:


> Nice! It sounds like such a fun event! So funny though to hear most ladies came with their H bags to a C event[emoji23][emoji23]... I wonder what Karl will think of that? Not too thrilled I guess [emoji51]





periogirl28 said:


> Alas I see that a lot, tons of H bags/ clutches appearing at Chanel shows and events.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> you look amazing my shawl  love the combo



Thank you my amazing sweet friend.. Pm'ed you[emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> Alas I see that a lot, tons of H bags/ clutches appearing at Chanel shows and events.



Wow! Poor Karl! He's got to try harder although have to say I have been loving some of the recent bags Chanel's been putting it out there. 



noreen_uk said:


> you have an amazing taste hun i need to learn from you if i decide to take the plunge on my first shawls



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... You always say the nicest things and you know I am dying to get you to try one of the shawls [emoji3][emoji3]



vivelebag said:


> Beautiful collection. You always look great in your H shawls!



Thank you so much dear vivelebag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> To make dear uncle Karl happy [emoji4] .... That most ladies were wearing (and also pre-ordering ) beautiful Chanel RTW, CJ and shoes




Aha! But I am sure he would be seeing all those H bags as missed opportunities [emoji3][emoji3]...but have to give it to him Chanel RTW is beautiful as are the shoes!


----------



## eternallove4bag

galliano_girl said:


> First walk for my first birkin)




Many many congrats on your beautiful first B! Amazing color too! You wear it well galliano_girl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> To make dear uncle Karl happy [emoji4] .... That most ladies were wearing (and also pre-ordering ) beautiful Chanel RTW, CJ and shoes




Oh yes, that would make up for it!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!



Wow! Such a beauties &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

galliano_girl said:


> First walk for my first birkin)



Great color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;have fun !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Such a beauties [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> 
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel[emoji7][emoji7]




Wow!!! From the Chanel dress to the Chanel brooch to the matching lipstick and nail polish you look super duper HOT my friend!!! Wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful look and beautiful enamel and double Galops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;



Nailed it


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Nailed it



Thank you dear Rami ! How is puppy doing ? )&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! From the Chanel dress to the Chanel brooch to the matching lipstick and nail polish you look super duper HOT my friend!!! Wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful look and beautiful enamel and double Galops[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are always very supportive my dear friend!


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear Rami ! How is puppy doing ? )&#128536;


 
Growing up a little too fast for my liking. I am trying to capture every second...not to mention he is making me do runs than walks in the evenings. The snuggle time is expanding ...used to me early morning around 5am to   7am...and now it's turning into 4am to 7:30ish ...I think slowly he is thinking of taking over my bed 


Thank you for asking. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## galliano_girl

eternallove4bag said:


> Many many congrats on your beautiful first B! Amazing color too! You wear it well galliano_girl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Bobmops said:


> Great color &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;have fun !



Thank you)
ps: just saw that the picture is horizontally  but on my phone it was vertically(


----------



## galliano_girl

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;



I wish I had a job, cause then I can go to the business meeting and have elegant style)
Very beautiful! And may I ask what a lipstick you wearing?


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Growing up a little too fast for my liking. I am trying to capture every second...not to mention he is making me do runs than walks in the evenings. The snuggle time is expanding ...used to me early morning around 5am to   7am...and now it's turning into 4am to 7:30ish ...I think slowly he is thinking of taking over my bed
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking. Enjoy your weekend!



Ahhhh, so sweet !! I love to have my dog in bed with me , probably quite another thing with a big doggy &#128514;
Please post action pics with Ginger!( do I remember correctly?&#128579


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> 
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel[emoji7][emoji7]




You have a super fierce style and I love it, thanks for sharing! Plus you are the only person I know who wears double Galops. V cool!


----------



## Bobmops

galliano_girl said:


> I wish I had a job, cause then I can go to the business meeting and have elegant style)
> Very beautiful! And may I ask what a lipstick you wearing?



Well, I created my job for similar reasons))
It's MAC Russian red


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> You have a super fierce style and I love it, thanks for sharing! Plus you are the only person I know who wears double Galops. V cool!



Thank you dear , I really like to double Galops....&#128525;&#128526;


----------



## periogirl28

Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.
> 
> View attachment 3263520


Very classy look !


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.
> 
> View attachment 3263520




Wow! Drop dead gorgeous!!! Your coat and your beautiful boots are amazing matches and I am in love with your RH B my friend! So classy and so elegant as always [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Totally inspiring[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.



gorgeous...love the box calf b!! glows...



Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel



beautiful dress!


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.
> 
> View attachment 3263520




Everything is beautiful!
RH my favorite color.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

MrH said:


> My new baby out for action to Asia with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263094



Wow!  Very eyecatching!  Love the accessories!  Have a good trip!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!



This is a stunning collection!  Is there one that you love the most?


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> This is a stunning collection!  Is there one that you love the most?




Thank you so much my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... If I had to absolutely choose one it would be the black and green Marwari! That's my HG! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cordeliere

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;




Looks like an ensemble from a magazine shoot.  Your perfect lipstick pulls it all together.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> 
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel[emoji7][emoji7]




This is the best look I love of all. Love the classic red of your beautiful C tweed dress, the brooch. The double gallops which you pull off perfectly and enamel. Top it all up, your perfect red lips and beautiful hands!! You are breathtakingly beautiful Bobmops. My phone screen is on fire now.


----------



## Ccc1

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;


You look so beautiful!


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> Noir in action




Just gorgeous. You have my dream bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I would love to visit your 'fine' city one day my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... Aren't you all lucky to be living in the same city.. You, atomic and PH?
> Oh dear, what headhunter'? Are you referring to one of the designs my dear?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I really enjoy these shawls and hope to pass them down to my daughters one day if I haven't already worn them to threads [emoji51][emoji23]




Good morning and evening Eternallove. [emoji3][emoji3]Yes we are lucky three of us and I believe many more living in the same city. But we can get very competitive too. [emoji380][emoji380][emoji380]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, atomic110! He can be very vain at times. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eternallove4bag
> Yes, indeed lucky. I can feel their proximity
> But, thanks to technology, the earth is flat! We are all enjoying the same sun and moon and stars.
> 
> Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic
> CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf
> 
> View attachment 3263198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263199
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share again!




Nice match Seed. Are u planning to wear them for CNY? [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Er... ok, I confess... I bought Ms G a new 'cloth' for CNY, lol...[emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/67/b8/c2/67b8c2edd47a61ff40390454d6b0d3a9.jpg




Nice picture. U r an expert. [emoji106]


----------



## PrestigeH

galliano_girl said:


> First walk for my first birkin)




Congratulations!!! Hope u enjoy ur new bag. She is gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> you look gorgeous with your K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow such an amazing haul kat.lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love your ms evie seedlessplum ... is it ruby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm speechless PH




Hi Noreen. Gong Xi Fa Cai. Thank you [emoji3].


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> 
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel[emoji7][emoji7]




U look so pretty. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.
> 
> View attachment 3263520




U r very hot. Beautiful outfit. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Wowee! Stunning! Can't pull this off myself but I can totally see you rocking both!



I am 101% sure that you can be better than me! 
I love your avatar  those little cutey charms 



noreen_uk said:


> love your ms evie seedlessplum ... is it ruby?



Thank you noreen_uk. It is rouge garance. I think the outdoor lighting makes it look like other shades



noreen_uk said:


> your cdc and scarf matches well



Thank you!! 



PrestigeH said:


> Nice match Seed. Are u planning to wear them for CNY? [emoji3]



Thanks, PresidentH, oops PrestigeH 
Not sure if I will wear them, I will be going shopping later for matching clothes.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning and evening Eternallove. [emoji3][emoji3]Yes we are lucky three of us and I believe many more living in the same city. But we can get very competitive too. [emoji380][emoji380][emoji380]



LOL! Don't worry. I will not snatch anything from your hands (rodeo esp) if we happen to be at the same H store


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> I am 101% sure that you can be better than me!
> 
> I love your avatar  those little cutey charms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you noreen_uk. It is rouge garance. I think the outdoor lighting makes it look like other shades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, PresidentH, oops PrestigeH
> 
> Not sure if I will wear them, I will be going shopping later for matching clothes.




Woo shopping!!! Enjoy. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

galliano_girl said:


> First walk for my first birkin)



Lucky girl! And this is a beautiful shot!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;



Everything from your sexy lips, your blouse and accessories are gorgeous!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Woo shopping!!! Enjoy. [emoji16][emoji16]



Thank you!!!


----------



## Rami00

Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.



Such a lovely, heart-warming photo Rami! You always look so chic, as does your adorable puppy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

galliano_girl said:


> First walk for my first birkin)


Enjoy your first walk with your  beautiful B! It's always something special on  the first outing with new B * galliano*&#128522;


Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;



always love your fearless look, so cool *Bobmops *&#128521;


periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.
> 
> View attachment 3263520


That's because you are hot my  dear* periogirl*&#128518;


Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.


You look so chilled and cool  with you puppy * Rami*! He grown up alot!


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.
> 
> View attachment 3263520



Gorgeous-looking coat! Love everything in the picture .



Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.



Beautiful shot, as always...


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Nice picture. U r an expert. [emoji106]


You are the master my friend *PrestigeH *&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.




This picture warms me up. You two are such a happy and loving pair and you beautiful B makes it more perfect!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901



Luxurious B and matching rodeo. Love how u throw in come contrasting colours with your scarf.
Gong Xi Fa Cai &#127867;&#127867;&#127867;


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901



Beautiful and elegant, just like you. Happy New Year, Kat!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.



Gorgeous pic of you and Ginger. She's grown fast.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.
> 
> View attachment 3263520



Fabulous outfit! Perfect!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;



You look gorgeous, like a model. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901


Travel with style my dear! Have a safe trip * Kat*! Gong Xi Fa Chai!&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Moirai

galliano_girl said:


> First walk for my first birkin)



Beautiful B. Congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.




Ur babies are both very adorable. I love ur carpet. Beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901




Wow Kat the black rodeo is here. Beautiful. Perfect outfit. [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, atomic110! He can be very vain at times. Lol
> Thank you Eternallove4bag
> Yes, indeed lucky. I can feel their proximity
> But, thanks to technology, the earth is flat! We are all enjoying the same sun and moon and stars.
> Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic
> CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf
> View attachment 3263198
> 
> View attachment 3263199
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share again!



These colors are lovely and looks great on you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Er... ok, I confess... I bought Ms G a new 'cloth' for CNY, lol...&#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/67/b8/c2/67b8c2edd47a61ff40390454d6b0d3a9.jpg



Looks perfect on her!


----------



## Moirai

MrH said:


> My new baby out for action to Asia with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263094



Lovely color on this size and nice touch with the charms. Happy travels!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838



Omg, you have more than the H store. I will have one in a red envelope please. Happy New Year, PH!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Moirai said:


> These colors are lovely and looks great on you.



Thank you Moirai &#128518;


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!



Wow, what a fabulous collection! Like being in a candy store, only better. It must be so much fun getting dressed in the morning. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## noreen_uk

galliano_girl said:


> First walk for my first birkin)


your b matches with your shawl love it 



Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;


your look stunning bobmops


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.
> 
> View attachment 3263520


you look amazing periogirl28 ... love the boots, B and your coat


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Noreen. Gong Xi Fa Cai. Thank you [emoji3].



i am not celebrating but where is my red ang pau packet PH  and don't forget the rodeos as well i need to borrow some  hope you have a great long weekend off ... i miss hang out at takashimaya


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901



i am totally speechless looking at this stunning beauty kat.lee ... i don't mind staring at her everyday ... you have a great gong xi fa cai and have a great long weekend ... don't eat too much cookies


----------



## Bobmops

noreen_uk said:


> your b matches with your shawl love it
> 
> 
> your look stunning bobmops



Thanks ,Noreen_uk&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Enjoy your first walk with your  beautiful B! It's always something special on  the first outing with new B * galliano*&#128522;
> 
> 
> always love your fearless look, so cool *Bobmops *&#128521;
> 
> That's because you are hot my  dear* periogirl*&#128518;
> 
> You look so chilled and cool  with you puppy * Rami*! He grown up alot!


I think fearless is correct sum up of my feelings that night , thank you dear Periogirl &#128526;&#129303;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901



OMG ! Such a great combo ! I'm passing out &#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> U look so pretty. [emoji3]



Thank you dear PH &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Everything from your sexy lips, your blouse and accessories are gorgeous!



So kind , thank go that &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.



Here he is &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! Been growing, indeed ! Thank for sharing this sweet pic with us &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> This is the best look I love of all. Love the classic red of your beautiful C tweed dress, the brooch. The double gallops which you pull off perfectly and enamel. Top it all up, your perfect red lips and beautiful hands!! You are breathtakingly beautiful Bobmops. My phone screen is on fire now.



Wow! I'm blushing now ... So generous with sharing your kind heart with us ! Good karma and lots of H goodies for you ,Kat !&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Ccc1 said:


> You look so beautiful!



Thanks a lot, Ccc1&#128536;&#128536;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, like a model. Wouldn't change a thing.



You always so kind , Moirai!&#129303;&#128536;


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Omg, you have more than the H store. I will have one in a red envelope please. Happy New Year, PH!




Thank you Moirai. U r so beautiful too.[emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> i am not celebrating but where is my red ang pau packet PH  and don't forget the rodeos as well i need to borrow some  hope you have a great long weekend off ... i miss hang out at takashimaya




Thank you Noreen. Ahem please claim the red packet from my personal assistant - Eternallove. [emoji12]


----------



## Lollipop15

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.



Gorgeous bag! Happy Chinese New Year Kat! 



Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.



Love your look! ^^



periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.



Look so stylish! Pretty bag


----------



## Lollipop15

Seedlessplum said:


> Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic
> CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share again!



I love your matching CDC and scarf! cute & colorful 




eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..



Wow you have a beautiful collection of scarfs! Love them all, especially your Jardins moussie


----------



## Lollipop15

Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.  
Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!



My dear, this picotin looks so cute and i am sure it will look great on you. Enjoy your outing!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Lollipop15 said:


> I love your matching CDC and scarf! cute & colorful



Thank you!


----------



## PrestigeH

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!




Hi Lollipop. Ur picotin is very elegant. Have a good Saturday. Happy Chinese New Year to you too. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!



Lovely picotin. Looks great with these charms.


----------



## Ms Bunny

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.




Omg this is adorable!!!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901




Stunning!  I want to travel with you [emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.



Rami you are just STUNNING with hair tied up or down! And ginger is just ADORABLE! His melting eyes make my heart melt too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful touching shot 



Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901



Gorgeous Stunning companions you have my beautiful friend!!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;Wow!! That B and the black rodeo look AMAZING and I see your beautiful UTW Moussie made its grand entry too! Gorgeous shot dear Kat. Have an amazing weekend [emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Wow, what a fabulous collection! Like being in a candy store, only better. It must be so much fun getting dressed in the morning. Do you have a favorite?



Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... My shawls do decide my outfit for the day each day [emoji3][emoji3]... Amazing what H does to us! My absolute HG is my Marwari my friend! Love it to death[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Noreen. Ahem please claim the red packet from my personal assistant - Eternallove. [emoji12]



Huh? I got demoted from BFF to PA[emoji33][emoji33]...oh well I will make most of the situation then...no worries sir your PA is now in charge of all things H that you own... She will take such good care of them all that you won't even know they exist. She will personally escort everything to her home and safeguard them [emoji12][emoji12]



Lollipop15 said:


> I love your matching CDC and scarf! cute & colorful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you have a beautiful collection of scarfs! Love them all, especially your Jardins moussie




Thank you so much Lollipop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I love the Jardin design too! So happy I could get her in the moussie[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!




Gorgeous!!! :sigh: I want a picotin so badly! This is GT right? Stunning color! Happy Chinese New Year to you too Lollipop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Seedlessplum

May I contribute? 

I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today. 



H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room



Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha



Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!


----------



## Moirai

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!



You look beautiful, Seedlessplum! Happy shopping!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... My shawls do decide my outfit for the day each day [emoji3][emoji3]... Amazing what H does to us! My absolute HG is my Marwari my friend! Love it to death[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Did you wear it recently? I'd to see it on you again. Can you repost the pic?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Did you wear it recently? I'd to see it on you again. Can you repost the pic?




Here's the link to the pic from friend [emoji8][emoji8]
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29759600


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!




OMG! You look STUNNING! You wear the scarf PERFECTLY!!! Love your beautiful sleek look and the picture of your DH and you wearing your bracelets is super cute!! Your DH has great sense of humor[emoji3][emoji3]... That book title is pretty awesome! ... Hahaha you never know it might be a hint that you are getting one soon [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Lollipop15

Seedlessplum said:


> My dear, this picotin looks so cute and i am sure it will look great on you. Enjoy your outing!




Thank you! Have a nice weekend [emoji1]



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Lollipop. Ur picotin is very elegant. Have a good Saturday. Happy Chinese New Year to you too. [emoji3]




Thank you Prestige H & enjoy your weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Lollipop15

Moirai said:


> Lovely picotin. Looks great with these charms.




Thank you! Have a nice weekend [emoji1]



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! :sigh: I want a picotin so badly! This is GT right? Stunning color! Happy Chinese New Year to you too Lollipop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you dear! Yes this is GT. I love picotin, so cute & easy to use [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you! Have a nice weekend [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear! Yes this is GT. I love picotin, so cute & easy to use [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! It's a gorgeous color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Here's the link to the pic from friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29759600



I see why you love it. It's a gorgeous emerald green. It's beautiful on you!


----------



## Lollipop15

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!




Lovely outfit! I love how everything matches nicely. Hope you had fun shopping! [emoji6][emoji521]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, atomic110! He can be very vain at times. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Eternallove4bag
> Yes, indeed lucky. I can feel their proximity
> But, thanks to technology, the earth is flat! We are all enjoying the same sun and moon and stars.
> 
> Here is my little contribution, in case mod thinks i chat too much here and off topic
> CDC in Orange Poppy and L' arbre De Vie H silk scarf
> 
> View attachment 3263198
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263199
> 
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share again!




Beautiful! We are scarf twins


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> I see why you love it. It's a gorgeous emerald green. It's beautiful on you!




Thank you my beautiful and kind friend  hope you have an amazing weekend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.




Oh! You have the cutest friend


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!




Happy Weekend my friend. How was ur shopping? [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

Moirai said:


> You look beautiful, Seedlessplum! Happy shopping!



Thank you, Moirai!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG! You look STUNNING! You wear the scarf PERFECTLY!!! Love your beautiful sleek look and the picture of your DH and you wearing your bracelets is super cute!! Your DH has great sense of humor[emoji3][emoji3]... That book title is pretty awesome! ... Hahaha you never know it might be a hint that you are getting one soon [emoji6][emoji6]



Thank you, my shawl queen. 
I hope the bag does come soon but i love the other H items. So i am enjoying every moment here 
My DH felt that the book is so appropriate for me and bought it. I find it quite funny after i read afew pages. I hope there could be a movie on this book. Hahah


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Weekend my friend. How was ur shopping? [emoji3]



Thank you, my dear friend. 
Shopping is always an enjoyable event for me. Hehe.

And I am a good girl today. Nothing from the H store


----------



## EmileH

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!




You look stunning! My DH bought me that book for Christmas as well. The funniest part is the stereotypical pictures and profiles of SAs. I have to admit I recognized a few.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Lollipop15 said:


> Lovely outfit! I love how everything matches nicely. Hope you had fun shopping! [emoji6][emoji521]



Thank you,


----------



## Seedlessplum

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look stunning! My DH bought me that book for Christmas as well. The funniest part is the stereotypical pictures and profiles of SAs. I have to admit I recognized a few.



Thank you! And u got this book too!!!
Hi 5 
And i am looking forward to that part about the SAs.


----------



## carabelli888

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;



Everything you have on is divine but the one thing that I keep looking at is your lips! Beautiful color on your lips!


----------



## Moirai

Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!


----------



## tonkamama

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel&#128525;&#128525;



This is so pretty &#128525; Love everything in this mod shot... I repeat wearing the same bracelets over and over again and everytime I find them looking amazing.


----------



## tonkamama

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!




Moirai ~ gorgeous outfit and your B just amazing!  Love your boots!  &#128149;&#128525;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!



*Moirai*, perfection!!! Adore this outfit and you look amazing. 

ID of any of the pieces? Love your skirt and boots in particular.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!



How elegant, love this combination!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!



Great looks!


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> you look amazing periogirl28 ... love the boots, B and your coat



Thank you so much Noreen! 



Bobmops said:


> I think fearless is correct sum up of my feelings that night , thank you dear Periogirl &#128526;&#129303;



Rock on dear Bobmops, look forward to more fierce actions pics! 



atomic110 said:


> Enjoy your first walk with your  beautiful B! It's always something special on  the first outing with new B * galliano*&#128522;
> 
> 
> always love your fearless look, so cool *Bobmops *&#128521;
> 
> That's because you are hot my  dear* periogirl*&#128518;
> 
> You look so chilled and cool  with you puppy * Rami*! He grown up alot!



Haha atomic! 



Seedlessplum said:


> Gorgeous-looking coat! Love everything in the picture .
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot, as always...



Thanks dear seedlessplum!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Fabulous outfit! Perfect!



Thank you, really kind of you Moirai! 



PrestigeH said:


> U r very hot. Beautiful outfit. [emoji3]



I was feeling very hot yeah hahaha! Thanks Prestige! 



Bobmops said:


> Very classy look !



&#128536;



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Drop dead gorgeous!!! Your coat and your beautiful boots are amazing matches and I am in love with your RH B my friend! So classy and so elegant as always [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Totally inspiring[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, thank you always dear eternal! 




chincac said:


> gorgeous...love the box calf b!! glows...
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful dress!



Thanks Chincac. Honoured to be twins/ cousins with you I think? 



Keren16 said:


> Everything is beautiful!
> RH my favorite color.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, RH is definitely one of my favourite Hermes colours too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!




 wow my friend you look STUNNING!!! The outfit is so beautiful and you always look amazingly elegant and gorgeous! Gosh you will slay everyone with your looks today!![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... You look lethal!


----------



## tonkamama

Seedlessplum ~ so chic &#10084;&#65039; I need to start wearing my scarf more.  



Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!



Lollipop15 ~ your Picotin is so cute, such a great weekend bag.&#128149;



Lollipop15 said:


> Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!


 
Kat ~ can't take my eyes off this.... Stunning,&#128525;&#128525;


Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901



Rami00 ~ your puppy is too cute &#128149;  Love this picture!  Furry friend, a glass of nice wine and our lovely H bag by our side are all we need and enjoy that quiet moment ..



Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.



Rami00 ~ yes your puppy is going to take over your bed ...  I have 3 little ones and that is exactly what happen to me.  Enjoy your puppy he is going to make you feel so special.  &#128149;



Rami00 said:


> Growing up a little too fast for my liking. I am trying to capture every second...not to mention he is making me do runs than walks in the evenings. The snuggle time is expanding ...used to me early morning around 5am to   7am...and now it's turning into 4am to 7:30ish ...I think slowly he is thinking of taking over my bed
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Ok my darlings, super busy weekend ahead, off to bed. Just sharing my look today, it's getting too warm for my coat. [emoji23] RH Box and Acajou Jumpings.
> 
> View attachment 3263520



Gorgeous pairing!  Love every pieces!&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.



you always look chic rami and beautiful shot too


----------



## noreen_uk

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!



beautiful bag with beautiful painting


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous pairing!  Love every pieces!&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;



Thank you tonkamama!


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!



wow you look like a model seedlessplum


----------



## noreen_uk

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!



 you look so stunning and love the combo your b match perfectly with your outfit moirai


----------



## noreen_uk

took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far


----------



## Dluvch

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!



So beautiful!  What size is your B?  It's stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

noreen_uk said:


> took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far



You look fabulous!  That's how you roll, still look gorgeous no matter what the weather is outside.


----------



## Dluvch

Love_Couture said:


> My new Tyger Tyger shawl with Toolbox.  Thank you for letting me share.  Happy Tuesday!  [emoji170]
> View attachment 3162927



I like this shawl!


----------



## Ccc1

noreen_uk said:


> took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far


I really like your causal look with your Evie. You've a wonderful weekend too!


----------



## Dluvch

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!



Stunning!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!




Very elegant! Are they jimmy choo boots? I think I have the same boots. [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!





Lollipop15 said:


> Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!


Beautiful!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901



Gasp, I am speechless! This is phenomenal!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.



Ahhhh Rami, he is so adorable.  You look gorgeous my friend, and that B is well....you know how I feel about it


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so some may see it as obsessive... I see it as pure love for the art... Here's my love for H shawls in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...I use and love each one of them to the hilt..
> First up my SS2016 shawls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263141
> 
> Then my FW2015 shawls when I first discovered My love for H....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263143
> View attachment 3263145
> 
> Here are some previous seasons designs that I absolutely loved and since I hadn't discovered H then I had to play catch up and get the ones that I just fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263146
> View attachment 3263147
> 
> ... And last but not the least my sole Moussie.. Jardins[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping to add a couple from SS2016 designs so that she doesn't feel lonely [emoji6]... Oh yeah that's totally the reason I am going to get more moussies [emoji6][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263148
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy and share my love for the H shawls through these pictures [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> P.S. Sorry for posting Lettres in previous seasons designs. It's actually FW2015 too!!




I don't see it as obsessive & love[emoji173]&#65039; all your posts!
You have a beautiful collection[emoji178][emoji178][emoji324]


----------



## Bobmops

carabelli888 said:


> Everything you have on is divine but the one thing that I keep looking at is your lips! Beautiful color on your lips!



Thank you carabelli888, you made me blush &#128540;&#128541;


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> This is so pretty &#128525; Love everything in this mod shot... I repeat wearing the same bracelets over and over again and everytime I find them looking amazing.



Thank you ,Tonkamama! &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!



Great , elegant look !&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;love the length of your skirt !


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far




GORGEOUS my friend!! Whoa! Looks made for you!!! [emoji7][emoji7] yay! You got the perfect bag[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... And you wear it so well!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I don't see it as obsessive & love[emoji173]&#65039; all your posts!
> You have a beautiful collection[emoji178][emoji178][emoji324]




Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]...I really consider H craftsmanship to be works of art and good art is my weakness [emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]...I really consider H craftsmanship to be works of art and good art is my weakness [emoji4]




Art is not my strength.  My talents are in other fields.
But I have good taste[emoji6]
I agree with you that H craftsmen ship is outstanding[emoji7]
Enjoy all your "art"[emoji8]


----------



## noreen_uk

Dira919 said:


> You look fabulous!  That's how you roll, still look gorgeous no matter what the weather is outside.


thank you dira you are so sweet 



Ccc1 said:


> I really like your causal look with your Evie. You've a wonderful weekend too!


thank you ccc1 



eternallove4bag said:


> GORGEOUS my friend!! Whoa! Looks made for you!!! [emoji7][emoji7] yay! You got the perfect bag[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... And you wear it so well!


thank you hun ... i normally don't baby my bag so much but with this beauty i am so careful  love this colour so much it matches with everything


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Art is not my strength.  My talents are in other fields.
> But I have good taste[emoji6]
> I agree with you that H craftsmen ship is outstanding[emoji7]
> Enjoy all your "art"[emoji8]




Hehehe! I need any excuse to enjoy H products[emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> thank you dira you are so sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you ccc1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you hun ... i normally don't baby my bag so much but with this beauty i am so careful  love this colour so much it matches with everything




I know right? It's such a beautiful neutral that it goes with everything!! Beautiful choice!


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> WOW! haven't felt your presence on this thread for like forever. You look really cute with that baby bump.





Freckles1 said:


> Where have you been doll? You look gorgeous!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! You look super cute and classy with that beautiful bump! Your presence has been missed my dear!!! Many congrats on the upcoming baby!!! Looking amazingly beautiful my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Hello beautiful. Welcome back. Miss u greatly. Congratulations to your little new family member. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;





Kat.Lee said:


> Long time no see LaChocolat. Very happy to see you back on here. Huge congrats with your new baby. I'm sure you DS is excited to have a sibling too. Thank you for sharing this wonderful news with us.





atomic110 said:


> Congrats ! You are beautiful mom with beautiful H &#55357;&#56842;





periogirl28 said:


> Oh wow, many congrats, you are looking good and welcome back!






noreen_uk said:


> congrats on your new baby lachocolat you look beautiful






Moirai said:


> Welcome back, LaChocolat! Great to see you and your Herbag! Where's your BBK? You look fabulous! Congrats!!!




Sorry if I missed anyone in multi quote. It was not intentional; I am just a bit rusty. I wanted to thank you all for your kind comments and well wishes!  I am not on as much, being pregnant, with work (working from home is not easy!), and running after my very active toddler.   I will make up for it while I'm on mat leave. 

Moirai, I had to politely decline the vintage K.  It was a bit too shabby for me, considering the price plus duty and import taxes.  DH suggested I look for a more expensive/better preloved (looking locally through consignment shops so I can really inspect the purse) and at the same time he also said I should buy H goodies regularly and perhaps try my luck that way.  I am happy -- it was the right decision.


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far




Loving your perfect Etoupe Evelyn, have a great weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!


That's a pretty and cute Picotin *Lollipop *! Love the color and how you pop it with carmen duo! Twin  with you on carmen&#128522;


Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!


Looking great * Seedlessplum*! Your DH is so sweet buying you the book &#128522;&#128522; enjoy!


Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!


*Moirai *, you look gorgeous as usual!&#128522;


noreen_uk said:


> took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far


Congrats* noreen*! Seem  like you got your new Evie, she is pretty!&#128522;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> 
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel[emoji7][emoji7]




Love the whole ensemble !!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! I need any excuse to enjoy H products[emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]




I gave up on excuses!
I need impulse control now[emoji8]


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Loving your perfect Etoupe Evelyn, have a great weekend!


thank you periogirl28 



atomic110 said:


> That's a pretty and cute Picotin *Lollipop *! Love the color and how you pop it with carmen duo! Twin  with you on carmen&#128522;
> 
> Looking great * Seedlessplum*! Your DH is so sweet buying you the book &#128522;&#128522; enjoy!
> 
> *Moirai *, you look gorgeous as usual!&#128522;
> 
> Congrats* noreen*! Seem  like you got your new Evie, she is pretty!&#128522;


thank you atomic ... yes after what happened to the first one ... my sweet SA called last week on friday that my new bag has arrived but i was so busy to see him so yesterday i took my new bag home ... i really love this colour so much


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I gave up on excuses!
> I need impulse control now[emoji8]




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Bobmops said:


> Small piece of action from me .Yesterday off to business dinner
> 
> Unfortunately same old Double Galops and  enamel[emoji7][emoji7]




Beautiful pic!!! Love your outfit!


----------



## thyme

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!



looking good...the belt is a nice touch!



periogirl28 said:


> Thanks Chincac. Honoured to be twins/ cousins with you I think?



older cousin... i have the K equivalent...


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> looking good...the belt is a nice touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> older cousin... i have the K equivalent...




Ah an RH Kelly is an absolute classic!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## umlm

atomic110 said:


> When I get tired of 'walking', I sit  down and try on shoes [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> TGIF my friends~
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/68/58/64/685864839c2261a33bbbb49e06443055.jpg




beautiful K, my dream bag


----------



## thyme

spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578



Gorgeous pics and your lovely B is wonderful, perfect color, size and hardware, *chincac*.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

noreen_uk said:


> took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far




Etoupe is such a versatile color !!


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> View attachment 3264578



I agree, beautiful setting and food. And your lovely B fits in perfectly.



chincac said:


> looking good...the belt is a nice touch!
> 
> older cousin... i have the K equivalent...



Thank you, chincac!


----------



## Moirai

noreen_uk said:


> took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far



Looks great on you! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578




Beautiful bag and a lovely place for tea! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

umlm said:


> beautiful K, my dream bag


Thank  you umlm&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578


You seem to have a great  time there!your sakura B is sooooo sweet and dreamy&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## thyme

atomic110 said:


> When I get tired of 'walking', I sit  down and try on shoes
> TGIF my friends~



lovely...we are non-identical ghillie twins


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> That's a pretty and cute Picotin *Lollipop *! Love the color and how you pop it with carmen duo! Twin  with you on carmen&#128522;
> Looking great * Seedlessplum*! Your DH is so sweet buying you the book &#128522;&#128522; enjoy!
> *Moirai *, you look gorgeous as usual!&#128522;
> Congrats* noreen*! Seem  like you got your new Evie, she is pretty!&#128522;



Thank you, atomic! Trying to keep up with you stylish ladies and gents.



Bobmops said:


> Great , elegant look !&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;love the length of your skirt !



Thank you, Bobmops! Always love your pics.  



eternallove4bag said:


> wow my friend you look STUNNING!!! The outfit is so beautiful and you always look amazingly elegant and gorgeous! Gosh you will slay everyone with your looks today!![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... You look lethal!



Thank you, eternal! You are always so sweet and supportive.



noreen_uk said:


> you look so stunning and love the combo your b match perfectly with your outfit moirai



Thank you, noreen! Nice to see you with your Evie. Enjoy!



Dira919 said:


> So beautiful!  What size is your B?  It's stunning!



Thank you, Dira! It's 35. Looking forward to seeing your B soon.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very elegant! Are they jimmy choo boots? I think I have the same boots. [emoji4]



Thank you, PbP! The boots are few years old from Donald Pliner. But would love to be twins with you on Choos. You have an amazing closet!


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Moirai ~ gorgeous outfit and your B just amazing!  Love your boots!  &#128149;&#128525;



Thank you, tonkamama! I'm inspired by you and the others here.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Moirai*, perfection!!! Adore this outfit and you look amazing.
> ID of any of the pieces? Love your skirt and boots in particular.



Thank you, Vigee! What a great compliment to ask about the outfit. Nothing fancy. The boots and skirt are from a few seasons ago. Boots are Donald Pliner and wool skirt is Eileen Fisher.



periogirl28 said:


> How elegant, love this combination!



Thank you, periogirl! You are very kind.


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> lovely...we are non-identical ghillie twins


Happy twin! Just replied you on  F Strap comment &#128522;


----------



## weibandy

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578



How perfect!!  Love these photos.  Your B looks equisite!  Where is this taken?


----------



## weibandy

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi all! My picotin is ready to go out on a casual Saturday.
> Thanks for letting me share & Happy Chinese New Year!



Love this look!  Very cute with the double Carmens..  Picos are fun to dress up


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Travel companions today. Wishing you all a wonderful weekend and Gong Xi Fa Cai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263901



Sigh.  Perfection.  Just that.


----------



## Moirai

LaChocolat said:


> Sorry if I missed anyone in multi quote. It was not intentional; I am just a bit rusty. I wanted to thank you all for your kind comments and well wishes!  I am not on as much, being pregnant, with work (working from home is not easy!), and running after my very active toddler.   I will make up for it while I'm on mat leave.
> 
> Moirai, I had to politely decline the vintage K.  It was a bit too shabby for me, considering the price plus duty and import taxes.  DH suggested I look for a more expensive/better preloved (looking locally through consignment shops so I can really inspect the purse) and at the same time he also said I should buy H goodies regularly and perhaps try my luck that way.  I am happy -- it was the right decision.



LaChocolat, sorry to hear BBK didn't work out, but the right one will come soon. You were right not to settle; these bags are too expensive to not love them. Your DH is very sweet with his suggestion. There are so many H goodies to love. In the meantime, we love seeing you and your herbag.


----------



## Freckles1

Saturday night action!!


----------



## periogirl28

Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!
> View attachment 3264651




A beautiful piece! Happy weekend!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!




U look beautiful. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far




Hi Noreen. I am honoured to be ur twin. Have a great weekend too. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578




What a great way to spend a lovely afternoon. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!
> View attachment 3264651




Beautiful bracelet. [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## missjenn

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!




What an element outfit! Is that a B30 or 35? And if you don't mind me asking, what have you done with the lock? I've actually removed my lock and keys altogether in fear of losing them


----------



## Bella2015

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578




She steals the show!


----------



## Bella2015

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!


Stunning.


----------



## Bella2015

Seedlessplum said:


> May I contribute?
> 
> I matched my H scarf and CDC with a very casual black t-shirt/skirt, out for shopping today. I am still learning about wearing scarf. So i think i hadn't done a great job today.
> View attachment 3264222
> 
> 
> H scarf + CDC on a black dress @ a fitting room
> View attachment 3264223
> 
> 
> Mod shot with my DH wearing his orange clic clac + a very 'relevant' book he bought for me from the book store. Haha
> View attachment 3264225
> 
> 
> Happy weekend to all!!!! Muacks!!!!




Beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!
> View attachment 3264651



Gorgeous bracelet, Freckles!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> U look beautiful. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, PH. Good morning to you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Thank you, PH. Good morning to you.




Good morning to you too. What is the time at your side? Day or night?


----------



## Moirai

missjenn said:


> What an element outfit! Is that a B30 or 35? And if you don't mind me asking, what have you done with the lock? I've actually removed my lock and keys altogether in fear of losing them



Thank you, missjenn. It's a 35. I store the lock in the H box. I keep the keys in the clochette. I don't like the lock swinging back and forth. Probably a better idea to take the keys out and keep with the lock.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning to you too. What is the time at your side? Day or night?



Night for me here, Saturday night.


----------



## Moirai

Bella2015 said:


> Stunning.



Thank you, Bella, for your kind comment.


----------



## mcpro

just want to share.. Happy Saturday!!


----------



## carrera993

Rami00 said:


> Friday night! Hair tied up, tlc and a glass of wine is all I need.




 You look gorgeous, as always~! 
But what's going on with your sweetie -- he looks like he's sporting a little bandage on his leg. Is he okay?


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Night for me here, Saturday night.




Over here is Sunday morning. Have a good rest. Sweet dream!!! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3264733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to share.. Happy Saturday!!




Nice B. What blue is this? [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## smile4me6

Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792




Hi Smile4me6. U did it. Wow. She is very beautiful. [emoji3] This blue and the GHW are TDF. Now this is going to be in my wishlist. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Smile4me6. U did it. Wow. She is very beautiful. [emoji3] This blue and the GHW are TDF. Now this is going to be in my wishlist. [emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you PrestigeH....you are my Hermes inspiration!!!  This one changes colors in different light so this photo does not do it justice.  This is one that has to be seen irl!!


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Thank you PrestigeH....you are my Hermes inspiration!!!  This one changes colors in different light so this photo does not do it justice.  This is one that has to be seen irl!!




Thank you and we inspire each other. [emoji16] Can't wait to see mod pics from u when u r ready. Meanwhile, enjoy and bring her our more often. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you and we inspire each other. [emoji16] Can't wait to see mod pics from u when u r ready. Meanwhile, enjoy and bring her our more often. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]




Will do!!!!!


----------



## Keren16

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Smile4me6. U did it. Wow. She is very beautiful. [emoji3] This blue and the GHW are TDF. Now this is going to be in my wishlist. [emoji8][emoji8]




+1
Or 2 or 3[emoji170]


----------



## atomic110

smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792


Very gorgeous passenger here! I want I want&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; * smile4me6*


Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!
> View attachment 3264651


Nice bangle *Freckles *! Always envy those who can pull off bangles  &#128521;


mcpro said:


> View attachment 3264733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to share.. Happy Saturday!!


Very beautiful B * mcpro*! What blue is that?


----------



## Seedlessplum

Moirai said:


> Outfit of the day. Have a great weekend!



Very elegant! You wear H so well. Thumbs up!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Thank you all for allowing me to share my tiny H possession 


tonkamama said:


> Seedlessplum ~ so chic &#10084;&#65039; I need to start wearing my scarf more.





noreen_uk said:


> wow you look like a model seedlessplum





Dira919 said:


> Stunning!!!!





Dira919 said:


> Beautiful!





atomic110 said:


> Looking great * Seedlessplum*! Your DH is so sweet buying you the book &#128522;&#128522; enjoy!





Bella2015 said:


> Beautiful.


----------



## Bella2015

smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792




Awesome passenger to ride with.


----------



## Seedlessplum

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578



Isn't this beautiful? Lovely B sitting on a classy ambience. Perfect!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!
> View attachment 3264651



I like this bangle! Love the gold details. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seedlessplum

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3264733
> 
> 
> just want to share.. Happy Saturday!!



This is beautiful. The pink twillies and the gold hardware....Your B gorgeous!


----------



## Seedlessplum

smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792



This is a very cute B. Very sweet blue
And I think it is one of PrestigeH's fav color


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Over here is Sunday morning. Have a good rest. Sweet dream!!! [emoji3]



Thank you! You have a good day.




Seedlessplum said:


> Very elegant! You wear H so well. Thumbs up!



Thank you for your kind compliments, seedlessplum.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792



What a beautiful happy blue! Congrats!!!


----------



## Moirai

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3264733
> 
> just want to share.. Happy Saturday!!



This is the second lovely blue shade I've seen in a row tonight! Gorgeous!


----------



## mcpro

PrestigeH said:


> Nice B. What blue is this? [emoji3]




Thanks, colvert.


----------



## mcpro

Moirai said:


> This is the second lovely blue shade I've seen in a row tonight! Gorgeous!




Thank you! your so sweet!


----------



## PrestigeH

mcpro said:


> Thanks, colvert.




Thank you Mcpro. Gorgeous!! [emoji3]


----------



## meowmeow94

Seedlessplum said:


> Is this from Vogue magazine?!!!
> Perfect!!!



Thanks so much my dear friend  You're so generous and kind  I totally wish to be on Vogue one day....a girl can dream


----------



## meowmeow94

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning shot!



Thank you Kat.Lee  have a wonderful day!


----------



## meowmeow94

PrestigeH said:


> Very gorgeous K u have there. [emoji3]



Thank you, PrestigeH  I do spot a very lovely Emerald-ish Birkin you got there


----------



## PrestigeH

meowmeow94 said:


> Thank you, PrestigeH  I do spot a very lovely Emerald-ish Birkin you got there




Hee Hee thank you Meowmeow94. One of my favourite colours. Sounds like I got many favourite colours. H does very good colours. [emoji16]


----------



## HPassion

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578



The place is beautiful. May I ask where that is? Thanks.


----------



## megt10

Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.


----------



## meowmeow94

atomic110 said:


> This is latest adv from H? Lol.. everything is perfect! Love love love



Haha thank you so much!! This comment is putting a big grin on my face now  you are so sweet and funny


----------



## Seedlessplum

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.



Congrats again on your new additions.
By the way, i adore your big heart and of course your closet full of H goodies


----------



## meowmeow94

periogirl28 said:


> Wow a modern Grace Kelly! Perfect look for an amazing and unique city!



Thank you!!!!  Venice was spectacular. I was very happy with the outfit I picked  Have a beautiful day


----------



## meowmeow94

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Love Venice and K ! Good luck finding your way!



Thank you!!!!  It was quite hard to match the Gold K with my wardrobe but I glad I did it  Yes! and I did get lost many times in Venice. tips: always have Google map ready


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.




Hi Megt. Congratulations!!! Ur B is beautiful. Look at the cute little one. So adorable!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## meowmeow94

eternallove4bag said:


> You look amazing with the K meowmeow! Super elegant and beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173"



Thank you, eternallove4bag. You're so kind  Have a lovely day!!!


----------



## meowmeow94

Cordeliere said:


> Love your Kelly.  Very classy look.



Thank you, Cordeliere   this look is def consists of classic pieces, esp. Miss K


----------



## meowmeow94

noreen_uk said:


> you look gorgeous with your K
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you, noreen_uk  have a beautiful day!


----------



## tonkamama

chincac ~ beautiful setting, beautiful B...&#128149;



chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578



noreen ~ so chic!



noreen_uk said:


> took ms evie out for the first time today in a rainy day  hope everyone has a great weekend so far



Freckles1 ~ love your bracelet! 


Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!
> View attachment 3264651



smile4me6 ~ amazing color &#128525;


smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792



meowmeow94 ~ wow, gorgeous mod shot .&#128525;.. You and your K are so elegant &#128149;


meowmeow94 said:


> When in Venice
> Miss K is a great travel companion!


----------



## mcpro

PrestigeH said:


> Of course you can. They are so beautiful. [emoji16] Here is a small little family gathering.
> 
> View attachment 3262838




[emoji15][emoji15] omg! What a collection!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

Megt10 ~ your new doggy is so handsome!  Both you and your new doggy are lucky to have each other &#128054;&#128536;

Oh a GT B...  Love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.


----------



## noreen_uk

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578



hope you have a great afternoon yesterday ... your stunning B sat beautifully in a gorgeous setting


----------



## noreen_uk

chkpfbeliever said:


> Etoupe is such a versatile color !!





Moirai said:


> I agree, beautiful setting and food. And your lovely B fits in perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, chincac!



thank you chkpfbeliever and moirai


----------



## noreen_uk

Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!
> View attachment 3264651


beautiful bracelet freckles



mcpro said:


> View attachment 3264733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to share.. Happy Saturday!!


love everything your bag and twilly matches well together  



smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792


your bag such a stunning passenger smile4me6


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Noreen. I am honoured to be ur twin. Have a great weekend too. [emoji16]



thank you my dear neighbour ... i have not seeing any action from your H obsession lately


----------



## noreen_uk

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.


stunning B megt and such a cute puppy hope she is doing great 



tonkamama said:


> chincac ~ beautiful setting, beautiful B...&#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> noreen ~ so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles1 ~ love your bracelet!
> 
> 
> smile4me6 ~ amazing color &#128525;
> 
> 
> meowmeow94 ~ wow, gorgeous mod shot .&#128525;.. You and your K are so elegant &#128149;


thank you tonkamama


----------



## PrestigeH

mcpro said:


> [emoji15][emoji15] omg! What a collection!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Mcpro. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> thank you my dear neighbour ... i have not seeing any action from your H obsession lately




Hee Hee maybe later. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## thyme

mcpro said:


> just want to share.. Happy Saturday!!



like the contrast twillies. colvert? 



Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!



pretty..we are enamel twins! 






megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.



cute doggie!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pics and your lovely B is wonderful, perfect color, size and hardware, *chincac*.



thank you *Vigee* 



Moirai said:


> I agree, beautiful setting and food. And your lovely B fits in perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, chincac!



Thank you *Moirai* 



periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful bag and a lovely place for tea! Hope you had a great time!



thank you *periogirl28*...yes we had a wonderful time



atomic110 said:


> You seem to have a great  time there!your sakura B is sooooo sweet and dreamy



thank you *atomic110*



weibandy said:


> How perfect!!  Love these photos.  Your B looks equisite!  Where is this taken?



thank you *weibandy*..this is at The Lanesborough, Celeste Room



PrestigeH said:


> What a great way to spend a lovely afternoon. [emoji3]



thank you *PrestigeH*


----------



## thyme

Bella2015 said:


> She steals the show!



you are right! thank you...



Seedlessplum said:


> Isn't this beautiful? Lovely B sitting on a classy ambience. Perfect!



thank you *Seedlessplum*! 



HPassion said:


> The place is beautiful. May I ask where that is? Thanks.



It's *The Lanesborough*, Celeste room...I should have bought my Celeste B 



tonkamama said:


> chincac ~ beautiful setting, beautiful B...&#128149;



thank you *tonkamama*



noreen_uk said:


> hope you have a great afternoon yesterday ... your stunning B sat beautifully in a gorgeous setting




thank you *noreen..*.and congrats on your etoupe evelyne!


----------



## atomic110

Camouflaged me &#128518;&#128518; Lol... http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e9/bf/21/e9bf216e7934e58c83828ba651d52f4b.jpg


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Camouflaged me &#128518;&#128518; Lol... http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e9/bf/21/e9bf216e7934e58c83828ba651d52f4b.jpg



U can be in the magazine! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Camouflaged me [emoji38][emoji38] Lol... http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e9/bf/21/e9bf216e7934e58c83828ba651d52f4b.jpg




Where are u? Lol u look great. The C is beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Camouflaged me [emoji38][emoji38] Lol... http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e9/bf/21/e9bf216e7934e58c83828ba651d52f4b.jpg




Stylish outfit, love your Constance!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.




Super cute!


----------



## periogirl28

smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792




Congrats on a stunning bag. Extra special with the GHW!


----------



## periogirl28

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3264733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to share.. Happy Saturday!!




A beauty! Have a great weekend!


----------



## HPassion

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.



Such a cutie (both the dog and the B) !


----------



## periogirl28

Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!



Such a gorgeous looking clutch on a gorgeous looking lady &#128522;


----------



## na294

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!



Stunning look ! Beautiful bag, dress, and shoes.


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Such a gorgeous looking clutch on a gorgeous looking lady [emoji4]




Thank you very much Seedlessplum. Wishing you a fabulous and [emoji521]filled Lunar New Year!


----------



## na294

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.



Your dog is so cute that I almost didn't notice the birkin


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

na294 said:


> Stunning look ! Beautiful bag, dress, and shoes.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!





Seedlessplum said:


> Such a gorgeous looking clutch on a gorgeous looking lady &#128522;



+1 you look stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.



Awwww he's so cute, and the B ofcourse ain't hard on the eyes either


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> +1 you look stunning!




Thank you dear Dira!


----------



## Dluvch

smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792



Oh Prestige H is an awesome person and has amazing taste, this bag is gorg!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Smile4me6. U did it. Wow. She is very beautiful. [emoji3] This blue and the GHW are TDF. Now this is going to be in my wishlist. [emoji8][emoji8]



You are a good person my friend


----------



## H.C.LV.

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578



Beautiful photos chincac!! What a yummy baby birkin 
&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;


----------



## meridian

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!


You look absolutely gorgeous!  The whole look is great!


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.




How sweet! Congratulations Meg.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!




What a beautiful outfit. Perfection.


----------



## periogirl28

meridian said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous!  The whole look is great!




Thank you so much, that's super sweet of you.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a beautiful outfit. Perfection.




Thank you PP! Have a great weekend!


----------



## thyme

atomic110 said:


> Camouflaged me Lol...



soo cool! 



periogirl28 said:


> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!



stunning medor but am completely distracted by your ring!!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> soo cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning medor but am completely distracted by your ring!!




[emoji4]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.


*megt10 *
your GT B and your dog are adorable!&#128522;


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!


Very elegant *periogirl *
! Your rubis Medor is beautiful&#128525;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578



Amazing surroundings and your gorgeous B looks totally in place dear chincac [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!
> View attachment 3264651



Gorgeous enamels! Beautiful my dear Freckles[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



mcpro said:


> View attachment 3264733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to share.. Happy Saturday!!



Stunning [emoji170][emoji170].... Love the color with GHW!



smile4me6 said:


> Here is my new passenger...My Bleu Izmir B30 with Gold hardware!! Thank you PrestigeH for all of your advice!!! It is truly beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264792




Omg!! That stunning blue!!! And with GHW!!! Wow wow wow!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## atomic110

chincac said:


> soo cool!


Thanks
*chincac *
!&#128522;&#128522;


periogirl28 said:


> Stylish outfit, love your Constance!


Love  your beautiful Medor and outfit too ! Thanks *periogirl *
&#128522;


Seedlessplum said:


> U can be in the magazine! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


Haha, military magazine? Lol...&#128518; thanks dear * Seedlessplum*



PrestigeH said:


> Where are u? Lol u look great. The C is beautiful. [emoji3]


Keke, I'm where your 'H'eart is... &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.



Oh Meg look at his adorable expression! He knows that's he is loved and pampered[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. It warms my heart just to think how you rescued him! Lucky him to have found you ... And your GT is phenomenal! You have amazing bags[emoji7][emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Camouflaged me [emoji38][emoji38] Lol... http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e9/bf/21/e9bf216e7934e58c83828ba651d52f4b.jpg



Chic, beautiful, edgy and so very fashionable my friend! What an amazing look and your C is gorgeous! You make me want to get an orange bag[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!




Gosh you are killing it my friend!!! Wow! The dress and the beautiful Medor is just STUNNING as are you[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... And that bling on your fingers is beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Thanks
> *chincac *
> ![emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Love  your beautiful Medor and outfit too ! Thanks *periogirl *
> [emoji4]
> 
> Haha, military magazine? Lol...[emoji38] thanks dear * Seedlessplum*
> 
> 
> Keke, I'm where your 'H'eart is... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Thank you dear atomic! Enjoy your New Year celebrations!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Meg look at his adorable expression! He knows that's he is loved and pampered[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. It warms my heart just to think how you rescued him! Lucky him to have found you ... And your GT is phenomenal! You have amazing bags[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Chic, beautiful, edgy and so very fashionable my friend! What an amazing look and your C is gorgeous! You make me want to get an orange bag[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh you are killing it my friend!!! Wow! The dress and the beautiful Medor is just STUNNING as are you[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... And that bling on your fingers is beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Dear eternal, good morning and thank you. Again an old dress which allows me to eat hahaha! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

One of my SAs sent me this in an email, just want to share it here with you. Its actually a gif but I only managed to save a pic. To all those who celebrate.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Chic, beautiful, edgy and so very fashionable my friend! What an amazing look and your C is gorgeous! You make me want to get an orange bag[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;&#65039;





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear atomic! Enjoy your New Year celebrations!





periogirl28 said:


> One of my SAs sent me this in an email, just want to share it here with you. Its actually a gif but I only managed to save a pic. To all those who celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 3265370


Haha... let me use my own H 'orange' to wish everyone here a Happy Monkey New Year &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7b/53/86/7b538631a53d2321beadce286a23a1cb.jpg


----------



## thyme

H.C.LV. said:


> Beautiful photos chincac!! What a yummy baby birkin
> &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;&#127800;



Thank you H.C.L.V. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Amazing surroundings and your gorgeous B looks totally in place dear chincac [emoji173]&#65039;



thank you *eternallove4bag*



periogirl28 said:


> One of my SAs sent me this in an email, just want to share it here with you. Its actually a gif but I only managed to save a pic. To all those who celebrate.



got this too...soo cute! gong xi fa chai


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> One of my SAs sent me this in an email, just want to share it here with you. Its actually a gif but I only managed to save a pic. To all those who celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 3265370









atomic110 said:


> Haha... let me use my own H 'orange' to wish everyone here a Happy Monkey New Year &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7b/53/86/7b538631a53d2321beadce286a23a1cb.jpg



So cute. Happy Monkey New Year!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Dear eternal, good morning and thank you. Again an old dress which allows me to eat hahaha! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Haha! I just love your beautiful dresses and can imagine how amazing your closer must look like [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> One of my SAs sent me this in an email, just want to share it here with you. Its actually a gif but I only managed to save a pic. To all those who celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 3265370



Such pretty colors! Thank you for sharing my friend!  wishing you and your family a very happy Chinese New Year [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Haha... let me use my own H 'orange' to wish everyone here a Happy Monkey New Year [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7b/53/86/7b538631a53d2321beadce286a23a1cb.jpg




Wow! Now that's a statement [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Chinese New Year my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Haha... let me use my own H 'orange' to wish everyone here a Happy Monkey New Year &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7b/53/86/7b538631a53d2321beadce286a23a1cb.jpg



I prefer this one to the orange the monkey is eating!


----------



## lovely64

Revival of the Uggs!![emoji137][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji112]&#127996; happy Sunday all[emoji8] it's still cold in scandinavia[emoji51]&#9732;[emoji301]&#65039;&#127788;&#127788;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!




This is very stunning. Beautiful dress and clutch. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> You are a good person my friend




Thank you Dira. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> One of my SAs sent me this in an email, just want to share it here with you. Its actually a gif but I only managed to save a pic. To all those who celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 3265370




Thank you Periogirl and Happy New Year to you too. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Haha... let me use my own H 'orange' to wish everyone here a Happy Monkey New Year [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/7b/53/86/7b538631a53d2321beadce286a23a1cb.jpg




Wish u the best Monkey New Year too. [emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> This is very stunning. Beautiful dress and clutch. [emoji3]



Thank you Prestige H, Master of the Horse!


----------



## PrestigeH

lovely64 said:


> Revival of the Uggs!![emoji137][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji112]&#127996; happy Sunday all[emoji8] it's still cold in scandinavia[emoji51]&#9732;[emoji301]&#65039;&#127788;&#127788;
> 
> View attachment 3265385




Beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> Revival of the Uggs!![emoji137][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji112]&#127996; happy Sunday all[emoji8] it's still cold in scandinavia[emoji51]&#9732;[emoji301]&#65039;&#127788;&#127788;
> 
> View attachment 3265385



Dear Lovely, always loved your unique Crino B, thank you for sharing  and keep warm!


----------



## PrestigeH

Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> Revival of the Uggs!![emoji137][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji112]&#127996; happy Sunday all[emoji8] it's still cold in scandinavia[emoji51]&#9732;[emoji301]&#65039;&#127788;&#127788;
> 
> View attachment 3265385




Happy Sunday lovely! Beautiful bag and I do find the uggs super comfy in the cold weather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Keep warm!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392



Safe flight and good luck, keep us posted! Wish I could go right now as well!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392




Omg! Good morning my darling friend! Going to Paris? Take me with you!!! [emoji3][emoji3]... You are going in amazing style [emoji7][emoji7]... All the very best for the trip my friend! Bring back lots of goodies so we can 'share'[emoji6][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392




Took a closer look... But black rodeo says he doesn't want to go to Paris.. He wants to come to US [emoji12][emoji12]...put him on the flight to US please [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Safe flight and good luck, keep us posted! Wish I could go right now as well!




Thank you Periogirl. Come join me. [emoji16] Yes hopefully I will have good news. If I fail, I plan to just lie down in the shop and not move. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Good morning my darling friend! Going to Paris? Take me with you!!! [emoji3][emoji3]... You are going in amazing style [emoji7][emoji7]... All the very best for the trip my friend! Bring back lots of goodies so we can 'share'[emoji6][emoji8][emoji8]







eternallove4bag said:


> Took a closer look... But black rodeo says he doesn't want to go to Paris.. He wants to come to US [emoji12][emoji12]...put him on the flight to US please [emoji8][emoji8]




Hee Hee good morning my friend. I need the black rodeo to tell Mother Ship I am very serious about my visit. [emoji28][emoji28] No hanky panky.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Come join me. [emoji16] Yes hopefully I will have good news. If I fail, I plan to just lie down in the shop and not move. [emoji12]



Wow goodness! Then I seriously hope your SA has something for you! 
I will be going, just not yet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Come join me. [emoji16] Yes hopefully I will have good news. If I fail, I plan to just lie down in the shop and not move. [emoji12]




Hahaha! I can imagine you lying down in the middle of the shop and having a tantrum till they say ' ok fine ! You can have anything!' [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]...great plan[emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee good morning my friend. I need the black rodeo to tell Mother Ship I am very serious about my visit. [emoji28][emoji28] No hanky panky.




Oh fine! I will lend it to you till you complete your mission in Paris and then I want it back ok? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392



Oh!! Have a safe flight! Update us if  possible on any H or non-H adventure. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Good morning my darling friend! Going to Paris? Take me with you!!! [emoji3][emoji3]... You are going in amazing style [emoji7][emoji7]... All the very best for the trip my friend! Bring back lots of goodies so we can 'share'[emoji6][emoji8][emoji8]



I am very sure he will get something or if not, many.  We will be waiting patiently.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> I am very sure he will get something or if not, many.  We will be waiting patiently.




Hehehe! Knowing his determination and plan he won't be coming empty handed for sure [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> I am very sure he will get something or if not, many.  We will be waiting patiently.







eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! Knowing his determination and plan he won't be coming empty handed for sure [emoji3][emoji3]




I hope so too. I am not sure if I really have the determination to queue. [emoji28][emoji28] Definitely not empty handed because my hands are full of love from all of you. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> I hope so too. I am not sure if I really have the determination to queue. [emoji28][emoji28] Definitely not empty handed because my hands are full of love from all of you. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]



If queuing in the Mothership is not for you, pop in to have a look and then just try the other 2 stores. Plus airports also.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> If queuing in the Mothership is not for you, pop in to have a look and then just try the other 2 stores. Plus airports also.




Thank you for the advice. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I hope so too. I am not sure if I really have the determination to queue. [emoji28][emoji28] Definitely not empty handed because my hands are full of love from all of you. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]




[emoji8][emoji8]... You are a sweetheart and am so happy and proud to call you my friend! You are NOT coming empty handed my friend... May the H force be with you [emoji3][emoji3]... Sending you all the H fairy wishes  Go get them Tiger [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> If queuing in the Mothership is not for you, pop in to have a look and then just try the other 2 stores. Plus airports also.




Great idea!! Gosh if and ever I am lucky enough to make a trip to the mothership I am so coming to all of you here for advice [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8]... You are a sweetheart and am so happy and proud to call you my friend! You are NOT coming empty handed my friend... May the H force be with you [emoji3][emoji3]... Sending you all the H fairy wishes  Go get them Tiger [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you my PA BFF. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> So cute. Happy Monkey New Year!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Now that's a statement [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Chinese New Year my friend [emoji8][emoji8]





periogirl28 said:


> I prefer this one to the orange the monkey is eating!





PrestigeH said:


> Wish u the best Monkey New Year too. [emoji16]


Thank  you and happy CNY to you too my dear*eternallove, periogirl,Seedlessplum, PrestigeH *&#128522;&#128522;
I just so hooked with photo editing apps and I thought it could be fun to create a new thread that dedicated to edited Hermes shots... not sure how it goes but why not &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/beautify-your-hermes-photo-taking-editing-and-sharing-933645.html


----------



## atomic110

lovely64 said:


> Revival of the Uggs!![emoji137][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji112]&#127996; happy Sunday all[emoji8] it's still cold in scandinavia[emoji51]&#9732;[emoji301]&#65039;&#127788;&#127788;
> 
> View attachment 3265385


That's a special B~


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you my PA BFF. [emoji8][emoji8]




[emoji8][emoji8] hehehe!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Thank  you and happy CNY to you too my dear*eternallove, periogirl,Seedlessplum, PrestigeH *[emoji4][emoji4]
> I just so hooked with photo editing apps and I thought it could be fun to create a new thread that dedicated to edited Hermes shots... not sure how it goes but why not [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/beautify-your-hermes-photo-taking-editing-and-sharing-933645.html




Brilliant idea my friend!!! I think that will be super fun[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Thank  you and happy CNY to you too my dear*eternallove, periogirl,Seedlessplum, PrestigeH *[emoji4][emoji4]
> I just so hooked with photo editing apps and I thought it could be fun to create a new thread that dedicated to edited Hermes shots... not sure how it goes but why not [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/beautify-your-hermes-photo-taking-editing-and-sharing-933645.html




Hi Atomic I just did. Thank u for the thread. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392


Safe trip my friend * PrestigeH*! Don't forget my ang 'B' souvenir ar~&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! I can imagine you lying down in the middle of the shop and having a tantrum till they say ' ok fine ! You can have anything!' [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]...great plan[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> Oh fine! I will lend it to you till you complete your mission in Paris and then I want it back ok? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


I'm so wanting to see PH lying  down.. at H store I mean, haha *eternallove *&#128521;&#128545;





eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! Knowing his determination and plan he won't be coming empty handed for sure [emoji3][emoji3]


Based  on his past record, I guess He probably will buy a whole store back, lol...&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Safe trip my friend * PrestigeH*! Don't forget my ang 'B' souvenir ar~[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> I'm so wanting to see PH lying  down.. at H store I mean, haha *eternallove *[emoji6][emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based  on his past record, I guess He probably will buy a whole store back, lol...[emoji38][emoji38]




Hee Hee yes as we discussed earlier we can only do Ang 'B' only if we are DH and DW. Ok I think the rest are lost. [emoji16] 

Anyway yesterday my SA texted me that she has a surprise for me. She told me to try on my own first at Mothership and if I failed, there is one at home. She is so sweet and thoughtful. [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Brilliant idea my friend!!! I think that will be super fun[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Hi Atomic I just did. Thank u for the thread. [emoji3]


Thanks  for being so supportive! Love  you all~&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee yes as we discussed earlier we can only do Ang 'B' only if we are DH and DW. Ok I think the rest are lost. [emoji16]
> 
> Anyway yesterday my SA texted me that she has a surprise for me. She told me to try on my own first at Mothership and if I failed, there is one at home. She is so sweet and thoughtful. [emoji12][emoji13]


Seriously... So you do have a back up plan *PrestigeH *! your SA is super nice  to you!  
Oh come on... I'm your DF! Lol... Surely deserve an ang B from  you&#128540;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Seriously... So you do have a back up plan *PrestigeH *! your SA is super nice  to you!
> Oh come on... I'm your DF! Lol... Surely deserve an ang B from  you[emoji12]




Trust me. If u give me the B, I will love you from head to toe from the bottom of my heart. [emoji14][emoji14] Ok maybe for just a day. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Trust me. If u give me the B, I will love you from head to toe from the bottom of my heart. [emoji14][emoji14] Ok maybe for just a day. [emoji8][emoji8]


Likewise, hahaha


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Safe trip my friend * PrestigeH*! Don't forget my ang 'B' souvenir ar~[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> I'm so wanting to see PH lying  down.. at H store I mean, haha *eternallove *[emoji6][emoji35]
> 
> 
> 
> Based  on his past record, I guess He probably will buy a whole store back, lol...[emoji38][emoji38]



Hehehe... Me too! Please send us pictures dear PH[emoji3][emoji3]

Totally [emoji23][emoji23]... They might not let him board the plane back with so much extra luggage [emoji3][emoji3]... No worries PH.. If that happens just give me a call...I will come get you flying the plane myself to carry all the H goodies you get [emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee yes as we discussed earlier we can only do Ang 'B' only if we are DH and DW. Ok I think the rest are lost. [emoji16]
> 
> Anyway yesterday my SA texted me that she has a surprise for me. She told me to try on my own first at Mothership and if I failed, there is one at home. She is so sweet and thoughtful. [emoji12][emoji13]



Huh? Ok lost but still so happy that your sweet SA has your back!! Gosh what did you do to her. Did you try and say 'now look into my eyes and repeat after me...' Like you do with us? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Jokes apart she is a keeper! You might end up getting two! One from the mothership and one from your SA...Yoo-hoo and then you can quickly pack one and send it straight to me for me to 'share' your joy, right my BFF?[emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Thanks  for being so supportive! Love  you all~[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe... Me too! Please send us pictures dear PH[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Totally [emoji23][emoji23]... They might not let him board the plane back with so much extra luggage [emoji3][emoji3]... No worries PH.. If that happens just give me a call...I will come get you flying the plane myself to carry all the H goodies you get [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Ok lost but still so happy that your sweet SA has your back!! Gosh what did you do to her. Did you try and say 'now look into my eyes and repeat after me...' Like you do with us? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Jokes apart she is a keeper! You might end up getting two! One from the mothership and one from your SA...Yoo-hoo and then you can quickly pack one and send it straight to me for me to 'share' your joy, right my BFF?[emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you Eternallove. My plan is to have only one. I am faithful. Hee Hee. [emoji16]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392



This is a gorgeous pic! What?! You're heading to Paris?! Take us with you!!! Good luck, PH! But wait you don't need any. Save some H for others.. Have a wonderful trip and safe flight, my friend.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. My plan is to have only one. I am faithful. Hee Hee. [emoji16]




No no take it all... You can still be faithful and keep only one... You have many friends who will gladly accept your gifts to them [emoji3][emoji3][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Moirai

lovely64 said:


> Revival of the Uggs!![emoji137][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji112]&#127996; happy Sunday all[emoji8] it's still cold in scandinavia[emoji51]&#9732;[emoji301]&#65039;&#127788;&#127788;
> View attachment 3265385



I love seeing your B! Stay warm, lovely.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> One of my SAs sent me this in an email, just want to share it here with you. Its actually a gif but I only managed to save a pic. To all those who celebrate.
> View attachment 3265370





periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!



Happy Chinese New Year to you too! You look fabulous and so elegant! Love everything, and the diamond is stunning.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Camouflaged me &#128518;&#128518; Lol... http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e9/bf/21/e9bf216e7934e58c83828ba651d52f4b.jpg



You look chic and fierce! Love your style!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to you too! You look fabulous and so elegant! Love everything, and the diamond is stunning.




Thank you Moirai! Generous and kind as always!


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.



He looks so happy. Thanks for sharing with us, Meg.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> This is a gorgeous pic! What?! You're heading to Paris?! Take us with you!!! Good luck, PH! But wait you don't need any. Save some H for others.. Have a wonderful trip and safe flight, my friend.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji16][emoji16] Muack!! [emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> You look chic and fierce! Love your style!


Haha, thanks * Moirai*! Put up a fearless front to face the new year! Yeah~


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Moirai. [emoji16][emoji16] Muack!! [emoji8]



Post some scenery pics for us, H in Action in Paris


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Post some scenery pics for us, H in Action in Paris




Definitely for you yes. [emoji3]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> you are right! thank you...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Seedlessplum*!
> 
> 
> 
> It's *The Lanesborough*, Celeste room...I should have bought my Celeste B
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *tonkamama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *noreen..*.and congrats on your etoupe evelyne!



*chincac*, we stay at the Lanesborough when we visit London, exquisite hotel! Glad to know that you were there.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Definitely for you yes. [emoji3]



:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Lollipop15

weibandy said:


> Love this look!  Very cute with the double Carmens..  Picos are fun to dress up



Thank you! I agree that they are fun to dress up 



atomic110 said:


> That's a pretty and cute Picotin *Lollipop *! Love the color and how you pop it with carmen duo! Twin  with you on carmen&#128522;



Thank you atomic! Glad to be your duo carmen twin! 



Dira919 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Lollipop15

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful bag with beautiful painting



Thank you! hehe 



tonkamama said:


> Lollipop15 ~ your Picotin is so cute, such a great weekend bag.&#128149;



Thank you! I love picotin, so easy to use


----------



## Lollipop15

PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee yes as we discussed earlier we can only do Ang 'B' only if we are DH and DW. Ok I think the rest are lost. [emoji16]
> 
> Anyway yesterday my SA texted me that she has a surprise for me. She told me to try on my own first at Mothership and if I failed, there is one at home. She is so sweet and thoughtful. [emoji12][emoji13]





PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.



Have a great trip PrestigeH! Can't wait to see what you got from the Mothership!  Btw you have the nicest SA at home 



periogirl28 said:


> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!



You look absolutely gorgeous! Such a beautiful Medor


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> Camouflaged me &#128518;&#128518; Lol...



Love your look and the constance! Are you travelling somewhere with cool weather? hehe


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> Love your look and the constance! Are you travelling somewhere with cool weather? hehe


Thanks my dear * Lollipop*&#128522; you know, our city is cold 'inside' right? Lol... &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## Seedlessplum

Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
Oasis sandals are so comfy.
I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, we stay at the Lanesborough when we visit London, exquisite hotel! Glad to know that you were there.



*Vigee* that's nice to know! since i live here i don't know what the hotels are really like at all...but it must be very good if it has your seal of approval 



Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest



very nice!! are you wearing red evie?  very festive...happy chinese new year


----------



## Seedlessplum

chincac said:


> very nice!! are you wearing red evie?  very festive...happy chinese new year



Thank you! Yes, its red evelyne.
Happy Chinese new year!


----------



## Moirai

Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> View attachment 3265533



Lovely sandals. They look comfy. Now wishing it's summer.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Moirai said:


> Lovely sandals. They look comfy. Now wishing it's summer.



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3265533




Beautiful sandals dear Seedlessplum[emoji7][emoji7]... Hope the reunion dinner was great! I am like you! If I like something I want it in all the colors[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful sandals dear Seedlessplum[emoji7][emoji7]... Hope the reunion dinner was great! I am like you! If I like something I want it in all the colors[emoji23][emoji23]



Thank you my dear! 
Too much food today and also next few days to come. I got to be on diet soon.
Lets work towards our endless H wishlist!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

atomic110 said:


> Camouflaged me &#128518;&#128518; Lol... http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/e9/bf/21/e9bf216e7934e58c83828ba651d52f4b.jpg


perfection atomic110 



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!



you look so lovely in that dress and love your rubis medor periogirl28


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3265533



Nice one! I know, aren't it lovely!  I also wish to have all colors [emoji23]
Hope you enjoyed your reunion dinner [emoji1]


----------



## noreen_uk

lovely64 said:


> Revival of the Uggs!![emoji137][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji112]&#55356;&#57340; happy Sunday all[emoji8] it's still cold in scandinavia[emoji51]&#9732;[emoji301]&#65039;&#55356;&#57132;&#55356;&#57132;
> 
> View attachment 3265385


beautiful



PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392


have a safe flight and make sure you bring some for us too from mothership ... sending you all the luck in the world PH hoping you will be able to secure another B ... don't forget macaroon for all of us here


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Nice one! I know, aren't it lovely!  I also wish to have all colors [emoji23]
> Hope you enjoyed your reunion dinner [emoji1]



Thank you, my 'nearby' stylish friend 
Hope u had a great reunion dinner too!!


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Periogirl. Come join me. [emoji16] Yes hopefully I will have good news. If I fail, I plan to just lie down in the shop and not move. [emoji12]



don't forget to stop by london my dear neighbour we can go for coffee


----------



## atomic110

noreen_uk said:


> perfection atomic110



Thank you my friend! I'm waiting to see your new Evie and Oran shoes soon


----------



## smile4me6

Chincac
Noreen_UK
Eternallove4bag
Dira 919
Periogirl28
Moirai
Seedlessplum 
Bella2015
Atomic110
Thank you all for your kind words!!  Seedlessplum, it's a B30...the perfect size for me!!!


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> View attachment 3265533



beautiful sandal seedlessplum ... hope your dinner went very well


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you my dear!
> Too much food today and also next few days to come. I got to be on diet soon.
> Lets work towards our endless H wishlist!




Hahaha! Totally [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Planning to go to H store on Wednesday this week to get my feb shopping done [emoji12]


----------



## noreen_uk

atomic110 said:


> Thank you my friend! I'm waiting to see your new Evie and Oran shoes soon



i already posted my new evie yesterday atomic  ... for my new oran i have to wait till summer it's still winter here everyday have been pouring rain


----------



## missjenn

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392




Tons of luck to you and hope you return with a lot of orange boxes! I spy some protective film not yet removed from your hardware[emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful sandal seedlessplum ... hope your dinner went very well



Thanks my dear noreen_uk.
Hope to see your oran in action soon!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Totally [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Planning to go to H store on Wednesday this week to get my feb shopping done [emoji12]



I will be staying tuned for your updates. Hope u will get something u love!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> I will be staying tuned for your updates. Hope u will get something u love!




Nothing major just a couple of small things that my dear SA is bringing in for me. My newest obsession is KD... Just a hint [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Pursebop

*It's been a while... 
#whatsintheGOYARD*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Seedlessplum said:


> Congrats again on your new additions.
> By the way, i adore your big heart and of course your closet full of H goodies


Aww, thank you so much. 


PrestigeH said:


> Hi Megt. Congratulations!!! Ur B is beautiful. Look at the cute little one. So adorable!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you. 


tonkamama said:


> Megt10 ~ your new doggy is so handsome!  Both you and your new doggy are lucky to have each other &#128054;&#128536;
> 
> Oh a GT B...  Love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you Tonka. He has been a handful. Even though he is an adult he has never been cared for. He doesn't know anything. I think he must have lived his life in a cage. I have to watch him like a hawk but it is wonderful to see him blossom. The joy that he gets from playing with toys, learning that walking on a leash isn't really scary. Learning what grass is for etc, but it gets easier every day. He is really very smart and wants to please.


noreen_uk said:


> stunning B megt and such a cute puppy hope she is doing great
> 
> 
> thank you tonkamama



Thank you.


----------



## megt10

chincac said:


> like the contrast twillies. colvert?
> 
> 
> 
> pretty..we are enamel twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute doggie!





periogirl28 said:


> Super cute!





HPassion said:


> Such a cutie (both the dog and the B) !


Thank you everyone.


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!


Wow, you look stunning. The clutch is just perfect with your outfit.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Wow, you look stunning. The clutch is just perfect with your outfit.



Thank you meg!


----------



## smile4me6

******** said:


> *It's been a while...
> #whatsintheGOYARD*




Heeyyyyy ********!!!! Love your B!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *It's been a while...
> #whatsintheGOYARD*



Very pretty, nice to see you back!


----------



## Pursebop

smile4me6 said:


> Heeyyyyy ********!!!! Love your B!!!!!


*Which one? Lady Vermillion B or the new one 
You peeked, ?*


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> perfection atomic110
> 
> 
> 
> you look so lovely in that dress and love your rubis medor periogirl28



Thank you noreen! 



Lollipop15 said:


> Have a great trip PrestigeH! Can't wait to see what you got from the Mothership!  Btw you have the nicest SA at home
> 
> 
> 
> You look absolutely gorgeous! Such a beautiful Medor



Dear Lollipop, thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> View attachment 3265533



Lucky red!


----------



## Pursebop

periogirl28 said:


> Very pretty, nice to see you back!


*Thank you love, traveling as usual. Paris was fabulous and plenty of H to last me for a while! Between the sale and FSH I am good for a while, LOL 
Hope you have been well *


----------



## megt10

na294 said:


> Your dog is so cute that I almost didn't notice the birkin


LOL, I was afraid to post that picture with the dog in the seat and the bag on the floor. 


Dira919 said:


> Awwww he's so cute, and the B ofcourse ain't hard on the eyes either


Thank you.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> How sweet! Congratulations Meg.


Thanks Pocketbook!


atomic110 said:


> *megt10 *
> your GT B and your dog are adorable!&#128522;
> 
> Very elegant *periogirl *
> ! Your rubis Medor is beautiful&#128525;


Thank you.


eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Meg look at his adorable expression! He knows that's he is loved and pampered[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. It warms my heart just to think how you rescued him! Lucky him to have found you ... And your GT is phenomenal! You have amazing bags[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Chic, beautiful, edgy and so very fashionable my friend! What an amazing look and your C is gorgeous! You make me want to get an orange bag[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh you are killing it my friend!!! Wow! The dress and the beautiful Medor is just STUNNING as are you[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... And that bling on your fingers is beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much. I got him 3 days before Misha's surgery to remove the thyroid tumor. The tumor has turned out to be cancer and we are praying that the surgeon got it all. Will know more when he gets his staples out on Thursday and find out if he needs chemo. So Rudy arrived at just the right time. I have been so busy teaching him all the things he should have learned as a puppy to dwell on what might happen with Misha in the future. He also has helped Misha decide that eating is a good thing.


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *It's been a while...
> #whatsintheGOYARD*




Stunning! So happy to see your amazing pictures again[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> LOL, I was afraid to post that picture with the dog in the seat and the bag on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pocketbook!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I got him 3 days before Misha's surgery to remove the thyroid tumor. The tumor has turned out to be cancer and we are praying that the surgeon got it all. Will know more when he gets his staples out on Thursday and find out if he needs chemo. So Rudy arrived at just the right time. I have been so busy teaching him all the things he should have learned as a puppy to dwell on what might happen with Misha in the future. He also has helped Misha decide that eating is a good thing.




Omg! You have been through a lot lately my dear Meg and it's so heartening to see Rudy bring this light of sunshine in your life as you have in his life! Hugs and prayers for misha. Hoping the surgeon got all the tumor out  please keep us posted [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Icyss

Happy CNY to those who celebrate


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> One of my SAs sent me this in an email, just want to share it here with you. Its actually a gif but I only managed to save a pic. To all those who celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 3265370


Adorable.


lovely64 said:


> Revival of the Uggs!![emoji137][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji112]&#127996; happy Sunday all[emoji8] it's still cold in scandinavia[emoji51]&#9732;[emoji301]&#65039;&#127788;&#127788;
> 
> View attachment 3265385


Casually chic with that B.


PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392



OMG, so envious. Good luck. Have a great time.


----------



## periogirl28

Icyss said:


> Happy CNY to those who celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265625



Beautiful and absolutely festive!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Icyss said:


> Happy CNY to those who celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265625




So vibrant and perfect for welcoming the new year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you dear ladies for all the wonderful compliments!!


----------



## noreen_uk

******** said:


> *It's been a while...
> #whatsintheGOYARD*


your B is stunning ******** ... can't wait to see you new bag 



Icyss said:


> Happy CNY to those who celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265625



your new beauty is such a perfection for CNY


----------



## Pursebop

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning! So happy to see your amazing pictures again[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



*thank you dear! I have been so busy with my own site that I have neglected to share here *


----------



## Pursebop

noreen_uk said:


> your B is stunning ******** ... can't wait to see you new bag
> 
> 
> 
> your new beauty is such a perfection for CNY



*thank you noreen_uk, I really enjoy my Vermillion B35, especially for travel 
pic is from last night while using my new Goyard tote *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> View attachment 3265533



Happy to be your cousin, I have the Night 70 version in silver metallic. They look so pretty on you! Love.


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3265273
> 
> View attachment 3265274
> 
> Took Rubis Medor out to tea at the Savoy yesterday. Happy Weekend!



Looks great !


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> View attachment 3265533



Great color ! We still have lots of snow (((


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Looks great !



Thank you once again Bobmops!


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392



Happy New Year , dear friend!


----------



## Dluvch

Freckles1 said:


> Saturday night action!!
> View attachment 3264651





chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578





PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392


Ahhhhhhh can Eternallove and I come please!!!!!!!!! Fab pic, you never disappoint!


----------



## Dluvch

******** said:


> *It's been a while...
> #whatsintheGOYARD*



Wow!!!! Vermillion red!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Ahhhhhhh can Eternallove and I come please!!!!!!!!! Fab pic, you never disappoint!




Right my friend? Let's hop in the car and just drive to them! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Totally [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Planning to go to H store on Wednesday this week to get my feb shopping done [emoji12]


Can't wait to see what you get my friend!  I told PH we want to join him on his visit to the mothership!


----------



## Dluvch

******** said:


> *Which one? Lady Vermillion B or the new one
> You peeked, ?*



What new one????  ******** I love your super bowl pics and reveal!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Can't wait to see what you get my friend!  I told PH we want to join him on his visit to the mothership!




Thank you my friend! I wish we could join PH too! Knowing him he will buy out the entire place and then need help carrying everything... Enter: us [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my friend! I wish we could join PH too! Knowing him he will buy out the entire place and then need help carrying everything... Enter: us [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Hahaha, you carry the bracelets, I'll carry the B


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Right my friend? Let's hop in the car and just drive to them! [emoji3][emoji3]



I'll grab the coffee!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Hahaha, you carry the bracelets, I'll carry the B



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Dira919 said:


> I'll grab the coffee!



Deal [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my friend! I wish we could join PH too! Knowing him he will buy out the entire place and then need help carrying everything... Enter: us [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]





Dira919 said:


> Hahaha, you carry the bracelets, I'll carry the B



And I'll carry the rodeos. Then we run like the wind


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> And I'll carry the rodeos. Then we run like the wind




Hahaha!!! PERFECT my friend [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Icyss

periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful and absolutely festive!




Thank you[emoji253]



eternallove4bag said:


> So vibrant and perfect for welcoming the new year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you[emoji253]



noreen_uk said:


> your B is stunning ******** ... can't wait to see you new bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your new beauty is such a perfection for CNY




Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## Moirai

Icyss said:


> Happy CNY to those who celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265625



Wow, this is a beautiful color! Happy CNY to you too.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *It's been a while...
> #whatsintheGOYARD*



Fabulous B, love it with the black rodeo.


----------



## Oleandered

*Icyss* My oh my, what a beauty!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Right my friend? Let's hop in the car and just drive to them! [emoji3][emoji3]





Moirai said:


> And I'll carry the rodeos. Then we run like the wind



Yes I agree with Eternallove, the perfect plan!  We need to rope Rami and Norren into this too, Girl Power!


----------



## meridian

Oooh, jealous!  Have fun and great luck!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Wish everyone who is celebrating too a Very Fabulous and Prestige Lunar New Year. To those not celebrating an equally fabulous year. Am now waiting to board a flight to ahemmmm The Mothership. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] Need to have lots of luck.
> View attachment 3265392



Happy NY to you PH!!  Safe travels and great shopping!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Nice Chincac. Perfect setting for Rose Sakura B. You have a lovely weekend too.


----------



## Cordeliere

chincac said:


> spent a very leisurely afternoon with two lovely friends in a beautiful setting  wishing everyone a good weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3264578



What color is your Birken?   It's lovely especially with those twillies.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BoyBags

Walking around and shopping with my friend.  She snapped this "in action," shot for me!

Carrying my pre-loved Holy Grail bag! Black K32 GHW in Togo!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Nothing major just a couple of small things that my dear SA is bringing in for me. My newest obsession is KD... Just a hint [emoji12][emoji12]



KD
! They are hard to come by these days, especially in colours we love. Reveal soon once u got it!




******** said:


> *It's been a while...
> #whatsintheGOYARD*



Wonderful wonderful!!! Congrats! I am totally blown away!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Icyss said:


> Happy CNY to those who celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265625



Happy Chinese New Year!
This K is so appropriate for the festive occasion


----------



## Seedlessplum

BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend
> 
> IG @theboybag



Your friend looks effortlessly trendy!
Perfect taste!


----------



## BoyBags

Seedlessplum said:


> Your friend looks effortlessly trendy!
> Perfect taste!



Hehe, thats me in the picture! But she looked fabulous as well!


----------



## Moirai

BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend



Fabulous casual look with K!


----------



## atomic110

******** said:


> *It's been a while...
> #whatsintheGOYARD*


Great  to see you back * *********! Beautiful B and clever use of Goyard tote! I shall learn it from you!&#128518;&#128518;


Icyss said:


> Happy CNY to those who celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265625


Very vibrant color! Wish you a happy CNY too *lcyss *&#128522;


BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend.  She snapped this "in action," shot for me!
> 
> Carrying my pre-loved Holy Grail bag! Black K32 GHW in Togo!


Very stylish way to walk and shop with  your beautiful K * BoyBags*


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> Thanks my dear * Lollipop*&#128522; you know, our city is cold 'inside' right? Lol... &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



hehe totally agree! 



Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Look great! I hope to have more oran / oasis sandals too


----------



## Seedlessplum

Lollipop15 said:


> Look great! I hope to have more oran / oasis sandals too



Let's hope the stores stock up with more colours to fulfill our endless wistlist. Huat ah! Happy New Year to u, lollipop15!


----------



## perfumegirl01

megt10 said:


> Here's my GT B 30. Bringing home my dog that I got from a rescue group 2 weeks ago. He had his first grooming today. Hence my absence once again. Life has been super busy.




What a beautiful dog. He has such a happy contented look.  I am glad he found a loving home.  All the best to your Misha as well. 

And that birkin.  Love GT.


----------



## nhoness

Sunday fun day with Miss B! 

follow me on IG: ohncurated


----------



## Seedlessplum

nhoness said:


> Sunday fun day with Miss B!
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated



I love the way u wear your B. Casual yet classic!


----------



## pureplatinum

My evelyne pm ii keeping me and this little snowman company


----------



## Seedlessplum

pureplatinum said:


> My evelyne pm ii keeping me and this little snowman company



Looks very cold over at your side.
But your evelyne had warmed it up &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Orangefanatic

BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend.  She snapped this "in action," shot for me!
> 
> Carrying my pre-loved Holy Grail bag! Black K32 GHW in Togo!


Perrrrfect!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

My tiny contribution:

H mambo wedges + behapies


----------



## juzluvpink

Happy lunar new year to all!
&#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;


----------



## Seedlessplum

juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330



Your B is TDF!
&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;!!


----------



## H.C.LV.

juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330




How adorable is this charm  

Love your birkin!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> My tiny contribution:
> 
> H mambo wedges + behapies
> View attachment 3266327



Love these and the Hapis are so cute!


----------



## periogirl28

juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330



Great outfit and that bag is just the ticket! Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## periogirl28

BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend.  She snapped this "in action," shot for me!
> 
> Carrying my pre-loved Holy Grail bag! Black K32 GHW in Togo!



A classic bag worn in a thoroughly modern way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

nhoness said:


> Sunday fun day with Miss B!
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated



How cool is this! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Love these and the Hapis are so cute!



Thank you, periogirl28, for always being so encouraging


----------



## atomic110

nhoness said:


> Sunday fun day with Miss B!
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated


This is my kinda style, love it * nhoness*! I kinda keeping B as work bag, didn't consider it for casual day at all.. maybe I should&#128521;&#128521;


pureplatinum said:


> My evelyne pm ii keeping me and this little snowman company


So cute and look  like a fun one, your photo put a smile on me * pureplatinum*!&#128516;


Seedlessplum said:


> My tiny contribution:
> 
> H mambo wedges + behapies
> View attachment 3266327


Looking great and Happy for first  day of lunar New year my dear *Seedlessplum *!&#128522;&#128522;


juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330


Love your red B! So prosperous color! Happy Lunar  New year to you too *juzluvpink * &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## thyme

Cordeliere said:


> What color is your Birken?   It's lovely especially with those twillies.




thank you *Cordeliere*...it's rose sakura. 



BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend.  She snapped this "in action," shot for me!
> 
> Carrying my pre-loved Holy Grail bag! Black K32 GHW in Togo!




fabulous shot and great outfit with the K



nhoness said:


> Sunday fun day with Miss B!
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated




looking good...



pureplatinum said:


> My evelyne pm ii keeping me and this little snowman company




what a pretty pic!! 



Seedlessplum said:


> My tiny contribution:
> 
> H mambo wedges + behapies




nice shoes love the detail and arm candy!! 



juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!




very festive B! happy Chinese new year...


----------



## thyme

mad_for_chanel said:


> Nice Chincac. Perfect setting for Rose Sakura B. You have a lovely weekend too.


 
thank you *mad_for_chanel *


----------



## PrestigeH

I did it. Just arrived and went straight to Mothership. Yeahhh. Thank you. [emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> I did it. Just arrived and went straight to Mothership. Yeahhh. Thank you. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266397



C'mon!!! Strip it!!! I can't wait!!!!!! Yahoo!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Lollipop15 said:


> Have a great trip PrestigeH! Can't wait to see what you got from the Mothership!  Btw you have the nicest SA at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look absolutely gorgeous! Such a beautiful Medor




Thank you Lollipop. [emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Wore this for reunion dinner just now.
> Oasis sandals are so comfy.
> I wish to have a pair in all colours. But my wallet will protest [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3265533




Hope u had an enjoyable reunion dinner. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> have a safe flight and make sure you bring some for us too from mothership ... sending you all the luck in the world PH hoping you will be able to secure another B ... don't forget macaroon for all of us here




Hi Noreen. Thank you. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Love these and the Hapis are so cute!







chincac said:


> nice shoes love the detail and arm candy!!



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## PrestigeH

missjenn said:


> Tons of luck to you and hope you return with a lot of orange boxes! I spy some protective film not yet removed from your hardware[emoji16]




Hee Hee thank you Missjenn.


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *It's been a while...
> #whatsintheGOYARD*




Nice red. What red is this please?


----------



## PrestigeH

Icyss said:


> Happy CNY to those who celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265625




So beautiful. Refreshing. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Casually chic with that B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, so envious. Good luck. Have a great time.




Thank you Megt.


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Happy New Year , dear friend!




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Happy NY to you PH!!  Safe travels and great shopping!




Thank you Weibandy. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend.  She snapped this "in action," shot for me!
> 
> Carrying my pre-loved Holy Grail bag! Black K32 GHW in Togo!




Nice K. Enjoy. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hope u had an enjoyable reunion dinner. [emoji3]



I did! Thank you! I am feeling like a pest now. But i will wait patiently for your reveal


----------



## PrestigeH

nhoness said:


> Sunday fun day with Miss B!
> 
> 
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated




Thanks for sharing [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

pureplatinum said:


> My evelyne pm ii keeping me and this little snowman company




Beautiful Evelyne. Enjoy.


----------



## PrestigeH

juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330




Happy Lunar New Year to you too.


----------



## MrH

Happy Chinese New Year to all [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope 
View attachment 3266353


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403



U are one lucky chap!! I wish i can be there right now! What size is it? Color? Please enlighten us! Hugggggggeeeee congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> U are one lucky chap!! I wish i can be there right now! What size is it? Color? Please enlighten us! Hugggggggeeeee congrats!




Yes I am so lucky. Ok I did try to count 1.2.3 and 3.2.1. It is Kelly 40. Gris Tourterelle and GHW.


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I am so lucky. Ok I did try to count 1.2.3 and 3.2.1. It is Kelly 40. Gris Tourterelle and GHW.



Huge congrats again! GHW! And its the perfect size!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Huge congrats again! GHW! And its the perfect size!!!




Thank you Seedless. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403


Wow... that's fast and furious! So no lying on the floor? Lol... big congrats my  friend PrestigeH! Very happy  for you! So any souvenir for us?  Keke&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
Can't  wait to see your action shots in Paris&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wow... that's fast and furious! So no lying on the floor? Lol... big congrats my  friend PrestigeH! Very happy  for you! So any souvenir for us?  Keke[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> Can't  wait to see your action shots in Paris[emoji4][emoji4]




Luckily no lying on the floor. Very crowded. [emoji28] Thank you Atomic. Yes will try action shots. Sorry internet seems on and off. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## pureplatinum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403


That's a gorgeous kelly! Congrats!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403



Had to check before I went to work and sure enough you don't disappoint. WOW!!! Congrats! So beautiful. Love it! Have a wonderful time in Paris, PH.


----------



## PrestigeH

pureplatinum said:


> That's a gorgeous kelly! Congrats!




Thank you Pureplatinum. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Had to check before I went to work and sure enough you don't disappoint. WOW!!! Congrats! So beautiful. Love it! Have a wonderful time in Paris, PH.




Good morning Moirai. Thank you very much. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403




Congrats, it's all perfect! I am sure u didn't have to lie on the floor right?! [emoji6][emoji13]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, it's all perfect! I am sure u didn't have to lie on the floor right?! [emoji6][emoji13]




Thank you Periogirl. I am lucky and didn't lie down on the floor. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403



Yoo-hoo! YAY!!! SUPER EXCITED for you my darling friend!!! YOU DID IT!!! My goodness that K is a beauty!!! GT with ghw[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;... And look at that amazing CDC!  now you can enjoy your trip in peace [emoji3][emoji3]... An amazing bag for an amazing amazing amazing person!!! YAY!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] 



PrestigeH said:


> Luckily no lying on the floor. Very crowded. [emoji28] Thank you Atomic. Yes will try action shots. Sorry internet seems on and off. [emoji16][emoji16]



[emoji8][emoji8]... One look at your adorable face and they would have handed everything you wanted to get my darling friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, it's all perfect! I am sure u didn't have to lie on the floor right?! [emoji6][emoji13]




Hahaha! My reaction too [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403



we need to plan a trip to mothership together with everyone coz we need your luck with us PH ... how was the queue? tell us more details can't wait to hear everything ... did you buy us anything from mothership


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> My tiny contribution:
> 
> H mambo wedges + behapies
> View attachment 3266327



Oh my friend those are amazing shoes and I love the way you have stacked the behapis[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... You have amazing style! Love seeing your action shots! Always so beautifully put together [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330



Amazing!!! A very happy new year to you too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



pureplatinum said:


> My evelyne pm ii keeping me and this little snowman company



Such a happy picture and your evie fits perfectly [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



nhoness said:


> Sunday fun day with Miss B!
> 
> 
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated




Gorgeous stunning B and you look amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Yoo-hoo! YAY!!! SUPER EXCITED for you my darling friend!!! YOU DID IT!!! My goodness that K is a beauty!!! GT with ghw[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;... And look at that amazing CDC!  now you can enjoy your trip in peace [emoji3][emoji3]... An amazing bag for an amazing amazing amazing person!!! YAY!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8]... One look at your adorable face and they would have handed everything you wanted to get my darling friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! My reaction too [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Good morning Eternallove. Sorry I have no idea what time is over at ur side now. Too confuse over here. Thank you. Actually the store was so crowded. A long queue even before the shop opens. But because was my first time and no idea where to queue, I was somehow pushed in the shop and ended up in front of the bag line. [emoji28][emoji28] Thank you for all ur blessings.


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> we need to plan a trip to mothership together with everyone coz we need your luck with us PH ... how was the queue? tell us more details can't wait to hear everything ... did you buy us anything from mothership




The queue was long. The place was crowded. I didn't buy anything before that as was my first trip. I was in full H battle order. In short, when it was my turn I told the SA what I wanted and she told me to wait for a while. After few minutes, she told me to follow her to the clothes department and showed me the bag. Btw I was queueing with another friend so was not alone also. It's all the blessings from everyone here. God Bless!!! She told me to go back tomorrow to find her to see some new stock. Maybe I should be super kind to my friend from now onwards till tomorrow. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Pursebop

PrestigeH said:


> Nice red. What red is this please?


*It's Hermes Vermillion my dear, thank you *


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Eternallove. Sorry I have no idea what time is over at ur side now. Too confuse over here. Thank you. Actually the store was so crowded. A long queue even before the shop opens. But because was my first time and no idea where to queue, I was somehow pushed in the shop and ended up in front of the bag line. [emoji28][emoji28] Thank you for all ur blessings.




[emoji8][emoji8]... Guess an angel was pushing u to the front of the line [emoji56][emoji56]... Gosh I am so so so happy for you my friend! Feel like I got the K[emoji3][emoji3]...oh well I guess I did since I am a ski your PA who is in charge of all your H merchandise [emoji12][emoji12]... It's morning here [emoji3][emoji3]... How long is your trip?


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> The queue was long. The place was crowded. I didn't buy anything before that as was my first trip. I was in full H battle order. In short, when it was my turn I told the SA what I wanted and she told me to wait for a while. After few minutes, she told me to follow her to the clothes department and showed me the bag. Btw I was queueing with another friend so was not alone also. It's all the blessings from everyone here. God Bless!!! She told me to go back tomorrow to find her to see some new stock. Maybe I should be super kind to my friend from now onwards till tomorrow. [emoji12][emoji12]




Hehe! I love reading your success story and it warms my heart! [emoji8][emoji8] you go boy[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8]... Guess an angel was pushing u to the front of the line [emoji56][emoji56]... Gosh I am so so so happy for you my friend! Feel like I got the K[emoji3][emoji3]...oh well I guess I did since I am a ski your PA who is in charge of all your H merchandise [emoji12][emoji12]... It's morning here [emoji3][emoji3]... How long is your trip?







eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe! I love reading your success story and it warms my heart! [emoji8][emoji8] you go boy[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;




Thank you Eternallove. Sorry to keep repeating my story here. Am just happy and part of me feeling relieve that I can have the time to visit other places. I will be here till Friday. Maybe u should come over now.


----------



## Pursebop

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403


*Congratulations, stunning K! I was just at FSH and I must say I finally scored but it wasn't easy!
Enjoy Paris *


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *Congratulations, stunning K! I was just at FSH and I must say I finally scored but it wasn't easy!
> 
> Enjoy Paris *




Congratulations ********. Woohoo. Please reveal. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Eternallove. Sorry to keep repeating my story here. Am just happy and part of me feeling relieve that I can have the time to visit other places. I will be here till Friday. Maybe u should come over now.




Don't you worry about repeating! I can hear your story a million times and still be enthralled and captivated by it!  I feel like I am present there myself! Gosh I wish I could join you my friend and shop the heck out of the mothership store [emoji3][emoji3].. But alas work calls [emoji30][emoji30]... Hoping to go to the store myself on Wednesday here and do a little shopping! I am getting H withdrawals now [emoji51][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Don't you worry about repeating! I can hear your story a million times and still be enthralled and captivated by it!  I feel like I am present there myself! Gosh I wish I could join you my friend and shop the heck out of the mothership store [emoji3][emoji3].. But alas work calls [emoji30][emoji30]... Hoping to go to the store myself on Wednesday here and do a little shopping! I am getting H withdrawals now [emoji51][emoji23]




Yes maybe one day together with Noreen, Atomic, Kat, Rami, Seed and anyone here we can head to Mothership. Wow that's a lot of people. I think enough to form a whole day queue. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes maybe one day together with Noreen, Atomic, Kat, Rami, Seed and anyone here we can head to Mothership. Wow that's a lot of people. I think enough to form a whole day queue. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]




Hehehe! Oh yes we will be taking over the entire queue and can you imagine the amount of chattering we will be doing while in line? They will have to make us jump the line just to stop the commotion we will be making [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Oh dreams! I don't know which I am looking forward to more.. The prospect of getting a bag at the mothership or just hanging out with my best buddies on TPF there... Actually I know.. It's the latter hands down.. Bags come and go but great friends are so hard to find[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! Oh yes we will be taking over the entire queue and can you imagine the amount of chattering we will be doing while in line? They will have to make us jump the line just to stop the commotion we will be making [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Oh dreams! I don't know which I am looking forward to more.. The prospect of getting a bag at the mothership or just hanging out with my best buddies on TPF there... Actually I know.. It's the latter hands down.. Bags come and go but great friends are so hard to find[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Totally agree with u. U r so kind and sweet. My BFF.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Totally agree with u. U r so kind and sweet. My BFF.




[emoji8][emoji8]... The feelings are mutual my amazing friend  post lots of beautiful pictures of beautiful Paris! Want to see that stunning K everywhere [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pureplatinum

juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330


Beautiful B and Beautiful outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403


OMG! Congratulations! We are twinsies on Gris Tourterelle  color..you are going to love it forever. I am so happy for you


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8]... You are a sweetheart and am so happy and proud to call you my friend! You are not coming empty handed my friend... May the h force be with you [emoji3][emoji3]... Sending you all the h fairy wishes  Go get them tiger [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



+1


----------



## Rami00

Seedlessplum said:


> My tiny contribution:
> 
> H mambo wedges + behapies
> View attachment 3266327


 Love all the beautiful colors in this shot.


juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330


 Happy New Year! What color is your B. It's gorgeous.


BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend.  She snapped this "in action," shot for me!
> 
> Carrying my pre-loved Holy Grail bag! Black K32 GHW in Togo!


SO CHIC.


nhoness said:


> Sunday fun day with Miss B!
> follow me on IG: ohncurated


 


pureplatinum said:


> My evelyne pm ii keeping me and this little snowman company


Beautiful Shot.


----------



## Rami00

Icyss said:


> Happy CNY to those who celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265625


 
What a beautiful color Kelly this is  Happy CNY.


----------



## hunnies74

Hi ladies 

Need your advice, want the both but can't (off to ban island soon lol :greengrin: 
Please help me decide on which one to get, the étoupe or the denim blue. TIA!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> OMG! Congratulations! We are twinsies on Gris Tourterelle  color..you are going to love it forever. I am so happy for you




Thank you My Queen. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hunnies74

Hi ladies 

Please, I need your help deciding on which one to get, the étoupe or the denim blue. What do you think? Thank you so much!!! :kiss:


----------



## pureplatinum

Seedlessplum said:


> Looks very cold over at your side.
> But your evelyne had warmed it up &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;





atomic110 said:


> so cute and look  like a fun one, your photo put a smile on me * pureplatinum*!&#128516;





chincac said:


> looking good...






PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful Evelyne. Enjoy.





eternallove4bag said:


> Such a happy picture and your evie fits perfectly





Rami00 said:


> Beautiful Shot.





Thank you all so much!


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Yes maybe one day together with Noreen, Atomic, Kat, Rami, Seed and anyone here we can head to Mothership. Wow that's a lot of people. I think enough to form a whole day queue. [emoji12][emoji13][emoji14]





eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe! Oh yes we will be taking over the entire queue and can you imagine the amount of chattering we will be doing while in line? They will have to make us jump the line just to stop the commotion we will be making [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Oh dreams! I don't know which I am looking forward to more.. The prospect of getting a bag at the mothership or just hanging out with my best buddies on TPF there... Actually I know.. It's the latter hands down.. Bags come and go but great friends are so hard to find[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


I hope mothership will have enough B/K/C for us! Otherwise we all lying  down on the floor together and make it to newspaper headlines&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

hunnies74 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Please, I need your help deciding on which one to get, the étoupe or the denim blue. What do you think? Thank you so much!!! :kiss:


Wow, both are stunning! So hard  to choose from... what's your usual outfit color?


----------



## hunnies74

atomic110 said:


> Wow, both are stunning! So hard  to choose from... what's your usual outfit color?



I know, I want them both lol. I would say I'm very casual. Base colors, like blue/grey, black and tan/beige. Really boring lol


----------



## PrestigeH

hunnies74 said:


> I know, I want them both lol. I would say I'm very casual. Base colors, like blue/grey, black and tan/beige. Really boring lol




I love both too. But I choose etoupe because easier to match shoes too.


----------



## ceci

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403




Wow! First thing to log on TPF (after a couple weeks , this thread went lightening fast!) & see your gorgeous K40 Gris T GHW from FSH!!! Congrats & wish a great & lucky lucky Year of the Monkey!!!! Love the feeling about getting the first from the Motherland! A moment you will treasure forever! This happened to me 4 years ago with my sellier box K28! Still remember every single moments! Go get some Action Shots for us now!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hunnies74 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Please, I need your help deciding on which one to get, the étoupe or the denim blue. What do you think? Thank you so much!!! :kiss:



Both are gorgeous! But I love neutral bags[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> I love both too. But I choose etoupe because easier to match shoes too.




+1... So much easier to match everything [emoji4]


----------



## hunnies74

PrestigeH said:


> I love both too. But I choose etoupe because easier to match shoes too.



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> I hope mothership will have enough B/K/C for us! Otherwise we all lying  down on the floor together and make it to newspaper headlines[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Hahaha!! Omg! Can just visualize the scene [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## atomic110

hunnies74 said:


> I know, I want them both lol. I would say I'm very casual. Base colors, like blue/grey, black and tan/beige. Really boring lol


what size are  you looking for? If big size(more than 28), better go for Etoupe If you want it to match your outfits easily. If small size, a cute blue jean J will add a touch  of color to your wardrobe&#128522;&#128522; let  us know what you go for later


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!! Omg! Can just visualize the scene [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hahaha... PrestigeH will be our tour leader and do it first&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## ceci

Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)



Some French Crêpes after the performance



FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!


----------



## hunnies74

atomic110 said:


> what size are  you looking for? If big size(more than 28), better go for Etoupe If you want it to match your outfits easily. If small size, a cute blue jean J will add a touch  of color to your wardrobe&#128522;&#128522; let  us know what you go for later



Looking at the 28, bc I heard they were quite heavy. Also might get a hold of a B30 in togo, orange poppy GHW, so thinking that will be color enough for the rest of the year if I do decide to take the plunge. (Not sure about the orange poppy tho, afraid it will be TOO intense). 
LOL, oh the bag issues.

Will def post once I decide   Thanks!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Hahaha... PrestigeH will be our tour leader and do it first[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548




Wow! Many congrats to you and your DS[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Your DD looks so adorable! You are one talented lady ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Looks like a fantastic day for your family! A very happy lunar new year to you and your family too my dear! Your B is an amazing color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hunnies74

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548



OMG, LOVE your Birkin


----------



## Lollipop15

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403




Wow beautiful K! I love gris t with ghw, so lucky! Congrats [emoji7][emoji521]


----------



## atomic110

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548


You  are not just a proud mom but also a stunning looking mom! That's  what people said, like mother like son&#128516;&#128516;  congrats on your DS's result


----------



## hunnies74

Yay or ney for the color?


----------



## atomic110

hunnies74 said:


> Looking at the 28, bc I heard they were quite heavy. Also might get a hold of a B30 in togo, orange poppy GHW, so thinking that will be color enough for the rest of the year if I do decide to take the plunge. (Not sure about the orange poppy tho, afraid it will be TOO intense).
> LOL, oh the bag issues.
> 
> Will def post once I decide   Thanks!!





hunnies74 said:


> Yay or ney for the color?


Yay~ size 30 with GHW ! and poppy is happy color that will brighten up your day &#128522;&#128522; 
As such, J28 Etoupe is a better choice... weight wise really depends on the leather and how much you stuffs. Mine is J31 clemence, so tend to be heavier once I stuffing too much. so now I've changed the leather strap to a silk knots and it helps alot &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## hunnies74

atomic110 said:


> Yay~ size 30 with GHW ! and poppy is happy color that will brighten up your day &#128522;&#128522;
> As such, J28 Etoupe is a better choice... weight wise really depends on the leather and how much you stuffs. Mine is J31 clemence, so tend to be heavier once I stuffing too much. so now I've changed the leather strap to a silk knots and it helps alot &#128521;&#128521;



Thank you so much for your opinion and experience! I was a bit unsure about the color, but then it kinda grew on me lol


----------



## noreen_uk

hunnies74 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Please, I need your help deciding on which one to get, the étoupe or the denim blue. What do you think? Thank you so much!!! :kiss:



i would suggest etoupe coz it's easy to match with anything ... i just got my evelyn in etoupe and love this colour so much ... you won't regret it ... keep us posted which colour you will decide


----------



## noreen_uk

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548



beautiful B and congrats on your DS


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

hunnies74 said:


> Yay or ney for the color?




Totally Yay! Stunning color!


----------



## grapegravity

hunnies74 said:


> Yay or ney for the color?



Yay!!! And we are bag twins!!! Congrats!


----------



## noreen_uk

BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend.  She snapped this "in action," shot for me!
> 
> Carrying my pre-loved Holy Grail bag! Black K32 GHW in Togo!


beautiful shot



nhoness said:


> Sunday fun day with Miss B!
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated


your b matches perfectly with your outfit  



pureplatinum said:


> My evelyne pm ii keeping me and this little snowman company


beautiful evie


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> My tiny contribution:
> 
> H mambo wedges + behapies
> View attachment 3266327


love your arm candy and your new shoes seedlessplum 



juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330


your beautiful red b matches with your shoes and your outfit ... happy lunar new year to you


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548



Congrats to your DS! Love your B and your handiwork is simply fantastic. A talented family!


----------



## nhoness

Seedlessplum said:


> I love the way u wear your B. Casual yet classic!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## periogirl28

hunnies74 said:


> Yay or ney for the color?




This is very fresh and lovely for spring but you must love it personally. I would go for it.


----------



## periogirl28

Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!


----------



## MrH

Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640




Wow!!! You look STUNNING my friend! Everything works so well together from the boots to your amazing BBK to that gorgeous top!! Super pretty! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;Hope you have an amazing time! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;Kaspar the car looks adorable [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266661




Happy Chinese New Year MrH! Jige looks so festive amidst the red cards[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hunnies74

noreen_uk said:


> i would suggest etoupe coz it's easy to match with anything ... i just got my evelyn in etoupe and love this colour so much ... you won't regret it ... keep us posted which colour you will decide



Thanks


----------



## hunnies74

periogirl28 said:


> This is very fresh and lovely for spring but you must love it personally. I would go for it.



Thank you


----------



## hunnies74

eternallove4bag said:


> Totally Yay! Stunning color!



Thanks, I'm strongly considering


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! You look STUNNING my friend! Everything works so well together from the boots to your amazing BBK to that gorgeous top!! Super pretty! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;Hope you have an amazing time! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;Kaspar the car looks adorable [emoji3]



Thank you dearest eternal! We had a great time relaxing and being really spoilt by the staff! Isn't Kaspar a cutie! We got to being him home. Am waiting for Prestige's next action shot. I bet the new Kelly excitement and being in PARIS has him knackered!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

hunnies74 said:


> Thank you



Btw if that is you in your avatar, I think the colour would be perfect for your colouring.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dearest eternal! We had a great time relaxing and being really spoilt by the staff! Isn't Kaspar a cutie! We got to being him home. Am waiting for Prestige's next action shot. I bet the new Kelly excitement and being in PARIS has him knackered!



Wow! Sounds like an amazing time! Thank you for sharing your beautiful experiences with us my friend!
Can't wait to see dear PH's action shots myself! I bet he can't sleep with excitement right now [emoji3][emoji3]



periogirl28 said:


> Btw if that is you in your avatar, I think the colour would be perfect for your colouring.




+1


----------



## tonkamama

I love your entire look! &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56898;



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640




Happy Chineae New Year!  &#55356;&#57225;


MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266661



Congrats on your DD honor performance.  Your beautiful B looks just amazing! &#55357;&#56845;



ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548


----------



## tonkamama

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403



Omg!  Congrats PrestigeH, this is just wonderful!  What an unforgettable Paris memory making me want to pack up my suitcase and go!  Your Kelly is TDF!


----------



## tonkamama

Beautiful wedges!  I love shoes especially H!  &#128536;



Seedlessplum said:


> My tiny contribution:
> 
> H mambo wedges + behapies
> View attachment 3266327



&#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#27138; &#127881;beautiful!  &#10084;&#65039;


juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640


Periogirl, you are always dressed so beautifully. 


MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266661


Happy New Year! The color of you jige is just gorgeous.


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640


Loving your look  and your BBK my  dear * periogirl*!


MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266661


Hope your jige is full with 'hong bao' and loves...happy New year
*Mr H *


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> I love your entire look! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Chineae New Year!  &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> Congrats on your DD honor performance.  Your beautiful B looks just amazing! &#65533;&#65533;



Thank you dear tonkamama, a huge compliment from you.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Periogirl, you are always dressed so beautifully.
> 
> Happy New Year! The color of you jige is just gorgeous.



Thank you dear Rami!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Loving your look  and your BBK my  dear * periogirl*!
> 
> Hope your jige is full with 'hong bao' and loves...happy New year
> *Mr H *



Thank you so much atomic!


----------



## hunnies74

grapegravity said:


> Yay!!! And we are bag twins!!! Congrats!




Ah cool  Although I didn't quite pull the trigger yet, but think I just might 
Would love to see a pic of yours in action


----------



## grapegravity

hunnies74 said:


> Ah cool  Although I didn't quite pull the trigger yet, but think I just might
> Would love to see a pic of yours in action


I will try to do some actions shots this weekend since it will be Valentine's day


----------



## hunnies74

grapegravity said:


> I will try to do some actions shots this weekend since it will be Valentine's day



Can't wait


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403



Great bag ! That's massive &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640



Beautiful outfit! Love the cat , as well)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266661



So colorful picture! Happy new Year !


----------



## Bobmops

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548



So beautiful action pics ! And congratulations to your DS!


----------



## Bobmops

juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330



Love love reds in your picture!


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> My tiny contribution:
> 
> H mambo wedges + behapies
> View attachment 3266327



Mambos looks great ! &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## ceci

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Many congrats to you and your DS[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Your DD looks so adorable! You are one talented lady ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Looks like a fantastic day for your family! A very happy lunar new year to you and your family too my dear! Your B is an amazing color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you EL4B! Thank you for your kind words. It's a special day to treasure! RJ just gets better than I expected! 



hunnies74 said:


> OMG, LOVE your Birkin




Thanks hunnies74! I think Orange Poppy is another great color all year round! 



atomic110 said:


> You  are not just a proud mom but also a stunning looking mom! That's  what people said, like mother like son[emoji1][emoji1]  congrats on your DS's result




You are so sweet, atomic! Thank you so much!



noreen_uk said:


> beautiful B and congrats on your DS




Thank you noreen! 



tonkamama said:


> Congrats on your DD honor performance.  Your beautiful B looks just amazing! &#55357;&#56845;




I love my RJ more & more  Thank you tonkamama!



Bobmops said:


> So beautiful action pics ! And congratulations to your DS!




Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats to your DS! Love your B and your handiwork is simply fantastic. A talented family!




Thank you periogirl28! It's a great experience for DS indeed!



periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640




You look stunning as usual. So elegant! Love BBK!! Very cute Kaspar the Cat!


----------



## megt10

Headed out with RJ Kelly.


----------



## lrishmany

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.




Omg, I am in love with your kelly!  I am loving Rj right now.  Is your a 28 or 32?


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Wow! First thing to log on TPF (after a couple weeks , this thread went lightening fast!) & see your gorgeous K40 Gris T GHW from FSH!!! Congrats & wish a great & lucky lucky Year of the Monkey!!!! Love the feeling about getting the first from the Motherland! A moment you will treasure forever! This happened to me 4 years ago with my sellier box K28! Still remember every single moments! Go get some Action Shots for us now!!




Thank you Ceci. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548




Congratulations to your DS for doing so excellent. [emoji3] Love ur B. The monkey is so cute!!! [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Lollipop15 said:


> Wow beautiful K! I love gris t with ghw, so lucky! Congrats [emoji7][emoji521]




Thank you Lollipop. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

hunnies74 said:


> Yay or ney for the color?




Yay. Go for it. Beautiful colour for this size. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640




Nice Box leather. Another gorgeous look from you. Special appearance by Kaspar. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266661




Happy Chinese New Year to you. Beautiful Jige and hope u collect more Ang Baosssss. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Omg!  Congrats PrestigeH, this is just wonderful!  What an unforgettable Paris memory making me want to pack up my suitcase and go!  Your Kelly is TDF!




Thank you Tonkamama. U should plan and come over. [emoji3] Lots of things to see and buy.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Great bag ! That's massive [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.




Wow happy Family. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

Rouge casaque in action.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.




Yay!! You look great. Hugs to Misha and the new pup.


----------



## EmileH

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.




What a beautiful dress!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.




U have a very beautiful and clean style, just like ur beautiful house too. Love to spend a vacation there. [emoji12] Very nice. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> U have a very beautiful and clean style, just like ur beautiful house too. Love to spend a vacation there. [emoji12] Very nice. [emoji3]


Thank you PH. You are invited anytime. Just bring all the rodeos &#128514;&#128514;


Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a beautiful dress!


Thank you!


----------



## pureplatinum

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548


Lovely B and congratulations to your son!


----------



## pureplatinum

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful evie


Thank you !


----------



## pureplatinum

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.


I love everything about your outfit!


----------



## Ccc1

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.


Rami00 - Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Pursebop

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.


*beautiful girl *


----------



## Pursebop

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.


*Your Kelly is just precious, you look lovely as do your pups!*


----------



## Pursebop

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640





MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266661



*beautiful collections ladies 
*


----------



## Pursebop

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548


*Love your B ~ dressed up so pretty  What shade is it? *


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

hunnies74 said:


> Yay or ney for the color?


*breathtaking, but I might be biased *


----------



## Pursebop

*Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *


----------



## MrH

atomic110 said:


> Loving your look  and your BBK my  dear * periogirl*!
> 
> Hope your jige is full with 'hong bao' and loves...happy New year
> *Mr H *




Thx[emoji4]


----------



## MrH

Bobmops said:


> So colorful picture! Happy new Year !




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.



Wow...Rudy looks so happy that I think he is smiling at the camera!  &#128054;  Still can not get over the fact that he might be kept in cage all his poor younger life...  Go Rudy!  Now you have a great life with Megt!  RJ Kelly is so stunning just like megt!  &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## megt10

lrishmany said:


> Omg, I am in love with your kelly!  I am loving Rj right now.  Is your a 28 or 32?



Thank you. She is a 28. For reference I am 5'7" 130.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.


So gorgeous. Love your entire outfit.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay!! You look great. Hugs to Misha and the new pup.


Thank you. 


******** said:


> *Your Kelly is just precious, you look lovely as do your pups!*


Thank you. I do love my babies.


******** said:


> *Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
> Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *


What great bags. Great comparison.


tonkamama said:


> Wow...Rudy looks so happy that I think he is smiling at the camera!  &#128054;  Still can not get over the fact that he might be kept in cage all his poor younger life...  Go Rudy!  Now you have a great life with Megt!  RJ Kelly is so stunning just like megt!  &#128525;&#128525;



Thanks so much tonkamama. You are always so kind.


----------



## Seedlessplum

hunnies74 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Please, I need your help deciding on which one to get, the étoupe or the denim blue. What do you think? Thank you so much!!! :kiss:



I prefer the blue color. But if u already have alot of blues, etoupe will be fantastic


----------



## Seedlessplum

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548



Beautiful mother and son duo. U must be very proud of your DS. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seedlessplum

hunnies74 said:


> Yay or ney for the color?



Yay for me especially if it's GHW


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640



I am wondering how many H bags u have!!!
Beautiful shot!


----------



## Seedlessplum

tonkamama said:


> Beautiful wedges!  I love shoes especially H!  &#128536;
> &#65039;








Bobmops said:


> Mambos looks great ! &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;



Thank you! I really love those shoes!


----------



## Seedlessplum

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.



Awwwww, they look so beautiful. And your H....so beautiful!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.



Beautiful as your are 






******** said:


> *Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
> Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *



These are gems!


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning Moirai. Thank you very much. [emoji3]



I also love the CDC. What color is it? Just read your FSH story, amazing. Did your friend get a bag too? And you're heading back there today?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> I also love the CDC. What color is it? Just read your FSH story, amazing. Did your friend get a bag too? And you're heading back there today?




Hi Moirai. I was told is Gris Tourterelle same as the K. My friend didnt ask for any but was tempted. We will roam about other places today. Maybe will head back to FSH on Thursday. Maybe Wednesday as well. [emoji16][emoji16] Just hope that weather will stay dry.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
> Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *



Beautiful bags! Thanks for the eye candies, ********.



Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.



You look gorgeous. Perfect pairing.



megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.





periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640



Another beautiful outfit. Love this on you. Cute kitty.



MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266661



Happy CNY to you too! Lovely jige.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Moirai. I was told is Gris Tourterelle same as the K. My friend didnt ask for any but was tempted. We will roam about other places today. Maybe will head back to FSH on Thursday. Maybe Wednesday as well. [emoji16][emoji16] Just hope that weather will stay dry.



First time I've seen GT exotic CDC. It's beautiful. Have a great time despite the weather. Still waiting for your promised scenery pic, no pressure, haha.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> First time I've seen GT exotic CDC. It's beautiful. Have a great time despite the weather. Still waiting for your promised scenery pic, no pressure, haha.




Yes I remember. Ok I will do it just for u. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Moirai

ceci said:


> Some action shots taken a couple days ago. A proud mama there as my DS was chosen in the Top 5 & was singing in Vocal Quartets at the All-state Honor Choir 258 singers from 93 schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3266546
> 
> With my lil DD wearing the wool cap that I felted (Nuno/Wet/Shibori)
> View attachment 3266547
> 
> Some French Crêpes after the performance
> View attachment 3266555
> 
> FELTastic Sock Monkey in the Candy Box! Happy Lunar New Year of the MONKEY!
> View attachment 3266548



Congrats on your son's amazing achievement! Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing.



Seedlessplum said:


> My tiny contribution:
> H mambo wedges + behapies
> View attachment 3266327



Love the sandals. Looks fun and glamorous.



juzluvpink said:


> Happy lunar new year to all!
> &#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;&#65281;&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130;&#65281;
> View attachment 3266330



Beautiful B, dress, and matching shoes. Love the cute charm too.



nhoness said:


> Sunday fun day with Miss B!
> follow me on IG: ohncurated



You and B look fabulous!



pureplatinum said:


> My evelyne pm ii keeping me and this little snowman company



Great fun pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Moirai said:


> Love the sandals. Looks fun and glamorous.



Thank you, Moirai!


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.


Happy to see all of you! So happy and beautiful *megt10 *


Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.


Very classy
* Rami00*! The more I see your RC, the more I'm want a rouge B for my next bag


******** said:


> *Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
> Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *


Both are beautiful
********* *


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.



Ahhh! So sweet pic! Love your look and handsome guys&#128148;&#129303;
Misha looks tired, not fully recovered I guess...


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
> Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *



Wow! Speachless!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.



Beautiful, Rami &#128526;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## flower71

BoyBags said:


> Walking around and shopping with my friend.  She snapped this "in action," shot for me!
> 
> Carrying my pre-loved Holy Grail bag! Black K32 GHW in Togo!


This is my style, you sure are rockin that Kelly! I need to order a strap for mine, it's a bugger for me to carry by the handle...?


----------



## noreen_uk

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.


you look beautiful with your stunning RJ megt 



Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.



again another beautiful shot rami and RC matches perfectly with your outfit ... btw you have such a gorgeous deco and house love your kitchen as well


----------



## noreen_uk

******** said:


> *Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
> Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *



beyond gorgeous both B & K


----------



## hunnies74

******** said:


> *breathtaking, but I might be biased *



LOL, thank you 
I think I just might have to pull the trigger on this one today.


----------



## hunnies74

******** said:


> *Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
> Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *



Stunning!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hunnies74

Seedlessplum said:


> Yay for me especially if it's GHW



It is GHW  I've been going from being a silver kinda girl to goldie the last year (started with rosé and now pure gold fan lol). 

Thank you for all your feedback ladies, I think I will treat myself to a little orange piece of heaven


----------



## tramcaro

The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful outfit! Love the cat , as well)



Thank you Bobmops, Kaspar has now joined out family! 



megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.



Adorable pic! 



PrestigeH said:


> Nice Box leather. Another gorgeous look from you. Special appearance by Kaspar. [emoji3]



Thank you and congrats again Prestige! 



Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.



Simply lovely, perfect red and black together. &#10084;&#65039;



******** said:


> *beautiful collections ladies
> *



Thank you ********, and my congrats too!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Beautiful bags! Thanks for the eye candies, ********.
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous. Perfect pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful outfit. Love this on you. Cute kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy CNY to you too! Lovely jige.



Thanks again Moirai! 



Seedlessplum said:


> I am wondering how many H bags u have!!!
> Beautiful shot!



Heh heh, never enough right? 



tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!



How sweet, congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!




Congratulations!!!! Lovely.


----------



## Seedlessplum

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!



Happy 20th Anniversary!
Beautiful watches and B!


----------



## pureplatinum

Moirai said:


> Great fun pic. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## pureplatinum

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!


Love this!!
Happy anniversary!


----------



## Bobmops

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!



So romantic picture &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;great styling too !


----------



## Suzie

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.



Great photo, I never tire of seeing your gorgy RC.


----------



## Suzie

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.



You look fab Meg, love your pooches.


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403




Love, love love this gorgeous bag and the CDC....you are sooo my style crush!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!




Happy Anniversary!! What a special photo....this one should be framed!!


----------



## smile4me6

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.




Soooooo love your RC B30!!!


----------



## smile4me6

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.




What a gorgeous color....perfect size too!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## smile4me6

periogirl28 said:


> Weekend at the Savoy. BBK meets Kaspar the cat. Have a good Monday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3266638
> 
> View attachment 3266640




Sooooo beautiful!!! Pure sophistication!!'


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.



Oh Meg how these pictures warm my heart!!! Rudy looks so happy and that pic with both Rudy and misha is a treasure! The three of you look adorable!!! My goodness your K looks AMAZING! You picked such a beautiful color for your K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!



Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.



Stunning dress, stunning bag and equally stunning lady if not more[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... So elegant and stylish my friend! 



PrestigeH said:


> U have a very beautiful and clean style, just like ur beautiful house too. Love to spend a vacation there. [emoji12] Very nice. [emoji3]




+1.... Rami I love your house... Perfect for vacationing [emoji12]... When can we all drop by?


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
> 
> Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *



Gorgeous B and K! Gosh ******** I love the colors of your bags and your sense of aesthetics[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 



tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!




Awwww! This picture is too cute for words!!! Love the matching watches! Made for each other!!! Happy anniversary to both of you [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## JWiseman

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Seedless and everyone here. Thank you for ur blessings and support. I am lost for words. Just went straight and queue for a minute and voila. My very first Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3266403



Wowwwww!!! Stunning! Love the color with GHW and the "matching" CDC! Jealous, party of one, right here!


----------



## pureplatinum

For work today - trim ii (unclasped)


----------



## Rami00

pureplatinum said:


> I love everything about your outfit!


 


Ccc1 said:


> Rami00 - Just beautiful!!!


 


******** said:


> *beautiful girl *


 


megt10 said:


> So gorgeous. Love your entire outfit.


 


Seedlessplum said:


> Beautiful as your are
> These are gems!


 
Thank you   :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
	

		
			
		

		
	





... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> Very classy *Rami00*!


Thank you Atomic :kiss:


Bobmops said:


> Beautiful, Rami &#128526;&#128536;&#128536;


Thank you :kiss: 


noreen_uk said:


> again another beautiful shot rami and RC matches perfectly with your outfit ... btw you have such a gorgeous deco and house love your kitchen as well


 Thank you Noreen. You are too kind :kiss:


periogirl28 said:


> Simply lovely, perfect red and black together. &#10084;&#65039;


 Thank you. Black & Red is my fav combo of all times &#10084;&#65039;


Suzie said:


> Great photo, I never tire of seeing your gorgy RC.


Thank you Suzie. Been a long time ..glad to see you on this thread. 


smile4me6 said:


> Soooooo love your RC B30!!!


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!



My shawl queen, your outfit + H accessories definitely chase the blues away!


----------



## EmileH

pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)




Looks great! I love your sweater jacket.


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!




That looks fabulous on you eternal love.


----------



## Seedlessplum

pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)



You look elegant!


----------



## noreen_uk

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!



wow congrats on your 20th anniversary and love both watches beautiful


----------



## noreen_uk

pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)



perfect combo


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!



oh hun you really make me feel so jelly atm ... that is such a gorgeous blue and love everything ... is that the shawl that i showed you yesterday? love it ... i am so wannaaa get one


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> My shawl queen, your outfit + H accessories definitely chase the blues away!



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Trying to chase the dismal weather and snow away today with my bright blues [emoji12][emoji12]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That looks fabulous on you eternal love.




Thank you so much dear Pockebook Pup. You definitely inspired me to get this Moussie! I wore it for the first time today and Gosh I love it!! I am dying to get more now! Did you get your UTW Moussie? My store had just one and I didn't like it much so am waiting for my SA to transfer another one! Let's see!


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> oh hun you really make me feel so jelly atm ... that is such a gorgeous blue and love everything ... is that the shawl that i showed you yesterday? love it ... i am so wannaaa get one




Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... This is Jardins. I think from spring 2015 I believe? I am dying to get the one you showed me yesterday. That was under the waves for SS2016. I know you love blue so maybe this one can go on your list too [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)




So chic! You look so smart and elegant[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!


Congrats *tramcaro * ! So nice to have H witness your love &#128522;


pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)


Great one *pureplatinum*!&#128522;


eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!


You look amazing my dear*  eternallove*


----------



## atomic110

A concrete jungle look today&#128526;
Wearing my new Red Kelly belt to add a bit of CNY touch&#128521;&#128521;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6e/55/c7/6e55c73c4337cea4232da8c3fd9506bc.jpg


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Congrats *tramcaro * ! So nice to have H witness your love [emoji4]
> 
> Great one *pureplatinum*![emoji4]
> 
> You look amazing my dear*  eternallove*



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> A concrete jungle look today[emoji41]
> Wearing my new Red Kelly belt to add a bit of CNY touch[emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6e/55/c7/6e55c73c4337cea4232da8c3fd9506bc.jpg



Oooh look at you!!! You look like a stunning fashionista my dear! Gorgeous dress and love the Kelly belt [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> A concrete jungle look today&#128526;
> Wearing my new Red Kelly belt to add a bit of CNY touch&#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6e/55/c7/6e55c73c4337cea4232da8c3fd9506bc.jpg



U made me wanna wear kelly belt everyday. 
You look so trendy!!!


----------



## Bobmops

pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)



Very classy ! Love it!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!



Wow,wow, wow!!! Love the iris blue &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;you are so stylish my friend!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> O
> Stunning dress, stunning bag and equally stunning lady if not more[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... So elegant and stylish my friend!
> 
> +1.... Rami I love your house... Perfect for vacationing [emoji12]... When can we all drop by?



Thank you babe. You guys are welcome to drop by anytime. I have asked PH to bring his rodeos along


----------



## Rami00

pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)


Your outfit 


eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!


Another killer look. Love


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Thank you babe. You guys are welcome to drop by anytime. I have asked PH to bring his rodeos along


Keke, * Rami* you should ask PH to bring his Bsss and all Arms candies too...&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> Oooh look at you!!! You look like a stunning fashionista my dear! Gorgeous dress and love the Kelly belt [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]


Thanks my dear* eternallove*&#128522; just a simple dress


Seedlessplum said:


> U made me wanna wear kelly belt everyday.
> You look so trendy!!!


Go for it my gal * Seedlessplum*! K belt is versatile&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> Keke, * Rami* you should ask PH to bring his Bsss and all Arms candies too...&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



hahaha! No response on rodeos yet from PH  I wonder how he would react to Bs and arm candies.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Wow,wow, wow!!! Love the iris blue [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]you are so stylish my friend!



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]...and you are incredibly sweet 



Rami00 said:


> Thank you babe. You guys are welcome to drop by anytime. I have asked PH to bring his rodeos along



Hahaha! Now he will never respond [emoji23][emoji23]... Please ask for his B's and new K too [emoji3][emoji3]



Rami00 said:


> Your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Another killer look. Love




Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Keke, * Rami* you should ask PH to bring his Bsss and all Arms candies too...[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Hehehe my am reaction too [emoji3][emoji3]



Rami00 said:


> hahaha! No response on rodeos yet from PH  I wonder how he would react to Bs and arm candies.




He is hiding behind the Eiffel Tower [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> hahaha! No response on rodeos yet from PH  I wonder how he would react to Bs and arm candies.


Haha, guess PH is busy cleaning mothership shelving&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; I'll be volunteer to help PH on carry all his H goodies back... to... my place, lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, guess PH is busy cleaning mothership shelving[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I'll be volunteer to help PH on carry all his H goodies back... to... my place, lol




Ok so we are shifting the party to your place then? [emoji12][emoji12].. Tell me quick... Got to book my tickets! Canada or 'fine' city? [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok so we are shifting the party to your place then? [emoji12][emoji12].. Tell me quick... Got to book my tickets! Canada or 'fine' city? [emoji3][emoji3]


Thought we all go mothership? Lol... &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
* Rami, eternallove*, how about we all go there to 'help' PH to carry his goodies back, then we go your place for celebration? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
Where is *Kat, Bobmops, megt10, periogirl, NoreenUK, Seedlessplum *? Who else I missed? Sign up before it is too late &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Thought we all go mothership? Lol... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> * Rami, eternallove*, how about we all go there to 'help' PH to carry his goodies back, then we go your place for celebration? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> Where is *Kat, Bobmops, megt10, periogirl, NoreenUK, Seedlessplum *? Who else I missed? Sign up before it is too late [emoji6][emoji6]




Hahaha! Great idea my friend [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

atomic110 said:


> A concrete jungle look today&#128526;
> Wearing my new Red Kelly belt to add a bit of CNY touch&#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6e/55/c7/6e55c73c4337cea4232da8c3fd9506bc.jpg



wow you look absolutely stunning in that dress and everything look  atomic ... nice shot


----------



## noreen_uk

atomic110 said:


> Thought we all go mothership? Lol... &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> * Rami, eternallove*, how about we all go there to 'help' PH to carry his goodies back, then we go your place for celebration? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> Where is *Kat, Bobmops, megt10, periogirl, NoreenUK, Seedlessplum *? Who else I missed? Sign up before it is too late &#128521;&#128521;



i am just 2 hours train to paris atomic ... we celebrate in PH's hotel first then headed back to eternallove or fine city for more celebrations  ... btw PH's sweet SA also has something hold for him probably another B/K


----------



## tramcaro

Thank you ladies!  My multiple-quote option does not work, so can't thank everyone individually!


----------



## BoyBags

flower71 said:


> This is my style, you sure are rockin that Kelly! I need to order a strap for mine, it's a bugger for me to carry by the handle...?



Thank so much Flower! I'm a shoulder strap or cross body kind of guy. I don't like carrying things by the handle... Im too lazy.


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Love, love love this gorgeous bag and the CDC....you are sooo my style crush!!!!




Thank you Smile4me6. [emoji3] U r so sweet.


----------



## PrestigeH

JWiseman said:


> Wowwwww!!! Stunning! Love the color with GHW and the "matching" CDC! Jealous, party of one, right here!




Thank you JWiseman. Hope u get one soon too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)




Love this. Very unique and versatile. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!




Another expensive outfit. Bravo!!! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> A concrete jungle look today[emoji41]
> Wearing my new Red Kelly belt to add a bit of CNY touch[emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/6e/55/c7/6e55c73c4337cea4232da8c3fd9506bc.jpg




Am sure u r the show stopper. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Keke, * Rami* you should ask PH to bring his Bsss and all Arms candies too...[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]







Rami00 said:


> hahaha! No response on rodeos yet from PH  I wonder how he would react to Bs and arm candies.







noreen_uk said:


> i am just 2 hours train to paris atomic ... we celebrate in PH's hotel first then headed back to eternallove or fine city for more celebrations  ... btw PH's sweet SA also has something hold for him probably another B/K




Ladies... Please don't start this now. The Blue She is still awake and things can get quite messy. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Thought we all go mothership? Lol... &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> * Rami, eternallove*, how about we all go there to 'help' PH to carry his goodies back, then we go your place for celebration? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> Where is *Kat, Bobmops, megt10, periogirl, NoreenUK, Seedlessplum *? Who else I missed? Sign up before it is too late &#128521;&#128521;



Here here! How about i wait for PH at the airport to chauffeur him back with the goodies? Hehehe


----------



## ceci

PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations to your DS for doing so excellent. [emoji3] Love ur B. The monkey is so cute!!! [emoji16]




Thanks PH! Still waiting to see your new K40 action shot! [emoji16]



pureplatinum said:


> Lovely B and congratulations to your son!




Thank you pureplatinum!



******** said:


> *Love your B ~ dressed up so pretty  What shade is it? *




Thanks ********! Waited for the right color combo paddock charm for some years already. B30 in Rose Jaipur Clemence.



Seedlessplum said:


> Beautiful mother and son duo. U must be very proud of your DS. Thanks for sharing!




Thanks Seedlessplum! Yes I am. It's a special experience for DS. Building confidence indeed.



Moirai said:


> Congrats on your son's amazing achievement! Wonderful pics. Thanks for sharing.




Thanks Moirai! Glad to share & you all are so supportive! [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Thanks PH! Still waiting to see your new K40 action shot! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pureplatinum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ********! Waited for the right color combo paddock charm for some years already. B30 in Rose Jaipur Clemence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Seedlessplum! Yes I am. It's a special experience for DS. Building confidence indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Moirai! Glad to share & you all are so supportive! [emoji4]




Hi Ceci. Has been raining here quite regularly. Didn't have a chance to carry any bag out at all. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502



Please bring her home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Please bring her home!!!!!!!!!




I cannot. [emoji28] Have not paid for my hotel yet. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> I cannot. [emoji28] Have not paid for my hotel yet. [emoji12][emoji12]



Sigh...only if we plant money trees.
Lol
But she could be for display only!


----------



## ceci

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.




Isn't RJ a lovely color?! Lovin' it lot!! Especially for Spring time! 



MrH said:


> Happy Chinese New Year to all  with my jige to collect all the "Hong Boa" red envelope
> View attachment 3266661




Happy New Year! Wish you fill up your Jige with loads of luck!



Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.




Always love your action shot with RC B! 



tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!




Congrats!! Happy Anniversary & beautiful picture!



******** said:


> *Going through some pictures from attending the Hermes Manifeste here in Chicago a few months ago and thought you may all like this...
> 
> Comparison of my B25 in Hermes 5P pink against my girlfriends croc K20 *




Love Mini purses! Patiently waiting for mine too! [emoji16]



pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)




Very classic indeed! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!




No more feeling blue! You looks so beautiful dear EL4G!



atomic110 said:


> A concrete jungle look today[emoji41]
> Wearing my new Red Kelly belt to add a bit of CNY touch[emoji6][emoji6]




That little Red was just the highlight! Loving the way you dressed! Gorgeous!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Sigh...only if we plant money trees.
> Lol
> But she could be for display only!




Ha ha yes display. But who knows. Lol Kat did it before. [emoji3]


----------



## ceci

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502




Thanks sharing! I'm missing Paris...



PrestigeH said:


> Hi Ceci. Has been raining here quite regularly. Didn't have a chance to carry any bag out at all. [emoji16][emoji16]




Oh no! Raining in February? I know it can be quite chilly. Bundle up with layers! Hope the Sun will come out soon!!


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> Thanks sharing! I'm missing Paris...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Raining in February? I know it can be quite chilly. Bundle up with layers! Hope the Sun will come out soon!!




Thank you Ceci. I have checked the weather forecast that it will rain until the day I leave. [emoji28]


----------



## atomic110

noreen_uk said:


> wow you look absolutely stunning in that dress and everything look  atomic ... nice shot





noreen_uk said:


> i am just 2 hours train to paris atomic ... we celebrate in PH's hotel first then headed back to eternallove or fine city for more celebrations  ... btw PH's sweet SA also has something hold for him probably another B/K


Thanks *noreen_uk *! Sound like a plan, haha...&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Am sure u r the show stopper. [emoji3]


Very sweet of you* PrestigeH *&#128522;


PrestigeH said:


> Ladies... Please don't start this now. The Blue She is still awake and things can get quite messy. [emoji16][emoji16]


Hahaha, that's so funny


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502


OMG, my 'hong bao'... What are you waiting for *PrestigeH *? Break the window, grabit and run! Lol&#128518;&#128518;
I'll wait for you


----------



## atomic110

ceci said:


> That little Red was just the highlight! Loving the way you dressed! Gorgeous!


Thank you for your compliment* ceci*&#128522;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> OMG, my 'hong bao'... What are you waiting for *PrestigeH *? Break the window, grabit and run! Lol[emoji38][emoji38]
> I'll wait for you




[emoji16][emoji16] Luckily I did not listen to you. If not, I may not be in the hotel resting now. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Here here! How about i wait for PH at the airport to chauffeur him back with the goodies? Hehehe


That's a great idea *Seedlessplum *.. the only thing is no need  to chauffeur him but the goodies itself&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> That's a great idea *Seedlessplum *.. the only thing is no need  to chauffeur him but the goodies itself&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



WONDERFUL + FANTASTIC IDEA!!!!!! 
We are all in cahoots now.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Another expensive outfit. Bravo!!! [emoji3]



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Super cheap outfit.. Just expensive accessories that don't count [emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Ladies... Please don't start this now. The Blue She is still awake and things can get quite messy. [emoji16][emoji16]



Huh? Who's the blue she??? You referring to me my dear BFF... Now now is that the way to talk about your best friend [emoji28][emoji28]... In lieu of an apology I accept your B's.. All of them [emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502



Stunning!!! Now I want that bag in that color with that hardware... Oh well JUST GET IT will you please? [emoji12][emoji12]



ceci said:


> Isn't RJ a lovely color?! Lovin' it lot!! Especially for Spring time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! Wish you fill up your Jige with loads of luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always love your action shot with RC B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Happy Anniversary & beautiful picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Mini purses! Patiently waiting for mine too! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very classic indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more feeling blue! You looks so beautiful dear EL4G!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little Red was just the highlight! Loving the way you dressed! Gorgeous!



Thank you my dear ceci 



atomic110 said:


> OMG, my 'hong bao'... What are you waiting for *PrestigeH *? Break the window, grabit and run! Lol[emoji38][emoji38]
> I'll wait for you




+1... Seriously what are you waiting for my friend? Let's free that gorgeous bag from shackles [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji16][emoji16] Luckily I did not listen to you. If not, I may not be in the hotel resting now. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


Haha, well, if you listen to me, you should have hand over your rodeosss and other H goodies to us already&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, well, if you listen to me, you should have hand over your rodeosss and other H goodies to us already[emoji6][emoji6]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502





PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Ceci. I have checked the weather forecast that it will rain until the day I leave. [emoji28]



beautiful shot PH ... yes feb is the worst month in UK and i think in Paris as well ... raining every day and also very windy so don't forget to cover up your lovely B or your new K when you are out and about ... we all here dying to see your action with your new K PH


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful shot PH ... yes feb is the worst month in UK and i think in Paris as well ... raining every day and also very windy so don't forget to cover up your lovely B or your new K when you are out and about ... we all here dying to see your action with your new K PH




Thank you Noreen. U r so sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!



Love love.  You always inspire me!


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> Keke, * Rami* you should ask PH to bring his Bsss and all Arms candies too...&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;





atomic110 said:


> Thought we all go mothership? Lol... &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> * Rami, eternallove*, how about we all go there to 'help' PH to carry his goodies back, then we go your place for celebration? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> Where is *Kat, Bobmops, megt10, periogirl, NoreenUK, Seedlessplum *? Who else I missed? Sign up before it is too late &#128521;&#128521;





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Great idea my friend [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]





noreen_uk said:


> i am just 2 hours train to paris atomic ... we celebrate in PH's hotel first then headed back to eternallove or fine city for more celebrations  ... btw PH's sweet SA also has something hold for him probably another B/K



Guys, it would be so much fun if all went together. I love the idea..seriously


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Guys, it would be so much fun if all went together. I love the idea..seriously




Yes definitely going to ur house will be very fun. [emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Yes definitely going to ur house will be very fun. [emoji16]



hehe! I hope you are enjoying Paris PH. When are you heading back?


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> hehe! I hope you are enjoying Paris PH. When are you heading back?




Friday. [emoji3] Are u coming to save me My Queen? &#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Love love.  You always inspire me!




Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture  you are way too kind[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Guys, it would be so much fun if all went together. I love the idea..seriously




Me too me too!! Gosh would be a dream trip! But I think dear PH is going to start running right now to get a head start from us[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Friday. [emoji3] Are u coming to save me My Queen? &#129299;




We are coming to ROB you! BEWARE [emoji89][emoji89]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Me too me too!! Gosh would be a dream trip! But I think dear PH is going to start running right now to get a head start from us[emoji23][emoji23]




I wonder what would happen if we queue in a group and the SA offers to us and says this is the last piece of B or K for the day? Do u think there will be bloodshed? [emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I wonder what would happen if we queue in a group and the SA offers to us and says this is the last piece of B or K for the day? Do u think there will be bloodshed? [emoji28]




Nah! Remember friends before bags rule? Many bags will come and go but friends like this are rare... Ok stop giving longing looks to the bag we leave behind when we walk away from the bag[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Nah! Remember friends before bags rule? Many bags will come and go but friends like this are rare... Ok stop giving longing looks to the bag we leave behind when we walk away from the bag[emoji23][emoji23]




I am so happy u r a true friend to keep. At least now I know if I go with u and this situation happens, you will walk away for me to stay. Thank u Eternallove. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I am so happy u r a true friend to keep. At least now I know if I go with u and this situation happens, you will walk away for me to stay. Thank u Eternallove. [emoji12]




Naha... I drag you right with me giving a lecture about 'value of friendships' [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

smile4me6 said:


> Sooooo beautiful!!! Pure sophistication!!'



Thank you! Nice to see you back here!



pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)



Lovely bag, don't see enough of these. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!



What blues? You have chased them all away with this lovely, calming outfit. It so reminds me of my perfume today, L'Heure Bleu! Another winner my dear eternal! 



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502



Thank you for sharing. Hope you are enjoying Paris despite the rain.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Nice to see you back here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag, don't see enough of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blues? You have chased them all away with this lovely, calming outfit. It so reminds me of my perfume today, L'Heure Bleu! Another winner my dear eternal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing. Hope you are enjoying Paris despite the rain.




Hi Periogirl. I am enjoying myself. Love Paris. But lots of booby traps of temptation. Turn left --- one paper bag. Turn right --- another paper bag. Not easy to resist. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Nice to see you back here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag, don't see enough of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What blues? You have chased them all away with this lovely, calming outfit. It so reminds me of my perfume today, L'Heure Bleu! Another winner my dear eternal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing. Hope you are enjoying Paris despite the rain.




You are the sweetest friend ever!! Thank you for being so kind! If I ever need a confidence boost I am heading towards you my friend  [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Periogirl. I am enjoying myself. Love Paris. But lots of booby traps of temptation. Turn left --- one paper bag. Turn right --- another paper bag. Not easy to resist. [emoji12]



I totally understand. Why do you think I have to space out my visits?


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Friday. [emoji3] Are u coming to save me My Queen? &#129299;





eternallove4bag said:


> Me too me too!! Gosh would be a dream trip! But I think dear PH is going to start running right now to get a head start from us[emoji23][emoji23]



We are coming to getcha PH.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> You are the sweetest friend ever!! Thank you for being so kind! If I ever need a confidence boost I am heading towards you my friend  [emoji8][emoji8]



That's so sweet. Anyway we are meant all go and and raid FSH together right? You need one of every piece of the silks!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> We are coming to getcha PH.




Yes please come get me and help me pay for my remaining trip too. Yeahhhh &#129299;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> We are coming to getcha PH.



[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;.. Let's do it! Girl power [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> That's so sweet. Anyway we are meant all go and and raid FSH together right? You need one of every piece of the silks!



[emoji8][emoji8].. Totally meant to be... We might just have to catch PH at the airport where he will be trying to sneak into the flight out as we make our way into the city with our flight[emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Yes please come get me and help me pay for my remaining trip too. Yeahhhh &#129299;




Sure.. Hand over your wallet filled with cash and credit cards and we will be happy to pay for your and our purchases [emoji12][emoji12]... Still want help paying? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;.. Let's do it! Girl power [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8].. Totally meant to be... We might just have to catch PH at the airport where he will be trying to sneak into the flight out as we make our way into the city with our flight[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.. Hand over your wallet filled with cash and credit cards and we will be happy to pay for your and our purchases [emoji12][emoji12]... Still want help paying? [emoji23][emoji23]




Yes because not much cash left and credits reach a limit too. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Yes because not much cash left and credits reach a limit too. [emoji12]




God save some for us will you!!! Friends don't shop alone... [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hunnies74

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502




Ah, need to go to Paris asap  Enjoy!


----------



## PrestigeH

hunnies74 said:


> Ah, need to go to Paris asap  Enjoy!




Thank you Hunnies. Yes u should come. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> I wonder what would happen if we queue in a group and the SA offers to us and says this is the last piece of B or K for the day? Do u think there will be bloodshed? [emoji28]


We play scissors paper stone to decide? Lol&#128521;&#128521;


eternallove4bag said:


> Nah! Remember friends before bags rule? Many bags will come and go but friends like this are rare... Ok stop giving longing looks to the bag we leave behind when we walk away from the bag[emoji23][emoji23]


+1&#128522;&#128522;


eternallove4bag said:


> Naha... I drag you right with me giving a lecture about 'value of friendships' [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Good good good, naughty boy need some lectures&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> We play scissors paper stone to decide? Lol[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> +1[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Good good good, naughty boy need some lectures[emoji38][emoji38]




Hehehe[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502



Oh Paris, Paris !!


----------



## periogirl28

School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633




So pretty. I really love the shawl. So gorgeous. Am sure will be perfect for u. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> So pretty. I really love the shawl. So gorgeous. Am sure will be perfect for u. [emoji3]



Thank you Prestige, you are always so kind and I know for sure that must be apparent to your new FSH SA. It has translated to lots of special H fairy dust for you.


----------



## Livia1

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633




Oh, what a beautiful Bolide 
Love the shawl too!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you Prestige, you are always so kind and I know for sure that must be apparent to your new FSH SA. It has translated to lots of special H fairy dust for you.




Thank you for your kindness too.


----------



## periogirl28

Livia1 said:


> Oh, what a beautiful Bolide
> Love the shawl too!



Thank you Livia, for your very kind remarks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633




Gorgeous STUNNING bolide my beautiful friend! I have always been attracted to the bolide! One day may be lucky to get one once I finish my ever long wish list &#128580;&#128580;... But what has my attention even more is that GORGEOUS shawl!! Omg!!! That's my perfect combination of red and black [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Gosh you really do have the best H items[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous STUNNING bolide my beautiful friend! I have always been attracted to the bolide! One day may be lucky to get one once I finish my ever long wish list &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;... But what has my attention even more is that GORGEOUS shawl!! Omg!!! That's my perfect combination of red and black [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Gosh you really do have the best H items[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Aren't we twins on the shawl?


----------



## LadySummerRose

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.




Omg so pretty!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Aren't we twins on the shawl?




Oh how I wish my friend!! I don't have this design at all [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh how I wish my friend!! I don't have this design at all [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]



Oh my mistake! Don't worry, never too late.  have your dear SA do a search first.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Oh my mistake! Don't worry, never too late.  have your dear SA do a search first.




May I please know the CW? I am definitely going to ask my SA to see if it's available anywhere! I love this combination!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Oh my mistake! Don't worry, never too late.  have your dear SA do a search first.



Got the details my friend from the web[emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you for the inspiration!!



eternallove4bag said:


> May I please know the CW? I am definitely going to ask my SA to see if it's available anywhere! I love this combination!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Ignore [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the details my friend from the web[emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you for the inspiration!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore [emoji51][emoji51]



Wow you are fast! ( note to self, record colourway numbers from now on! )


----------



## tonkamama

Hello flower71 , hope all is well nice to see you here 


flower71 said:


> This is my style, you sure are rockin that Kelly! I need to order a strap for mine, it's a bugger for me to carry by the handle...?



tramcaro ~ such a cute couple picture with your B baby in the background.  Lovely &#10084;&#65039;&#128149;



tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!



Rami00 ~ almost missed this beautiful shot!  You know how much I adore your RC B which lead me to get my RC K.  Your black dress is gorgeous too.  Love love &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 ~ your bolide is so adorable and the shaw is very pretty, for sure I will check out these during my next H visit.  



periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633



PrestigeH ~ thanks for sharing your Paris journey with us here, just beautiful! 



PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502




Peternallove4bag ~ pretty in blue!  &#128153;&#128153;


eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ your bolide is so adorable and the shaw is very pretty, for sure I will check out these during my next H visit.
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ thanks for sharing your Paris journey with us here, just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peternallove4bag ~ pretty in blue!  &#128153;&#128153;



Thank you so much tonkamama! Please do share if you decide on a Boldie. That shawl is not current so you may have to ask your SA to do a search if you are interested.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Wow you are fast! ( note to self, record colourway numbers from now on! )



Hehe! Text and picture sent to my SA [emoji6][emoji6]...One of these days I swear she will delete my number from her contacts [emoji23][emoji23]



tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ your bolide is so adorable and the shaw is very pretty, for sure I will check out these during my next H visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ thanks for sharing your Paris journey with us here, just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peternallove4bag ~ pretty in blue!  [emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you my dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehe! Text and picture sent to my SA [emoji6][emoji6]...One of these days I swear she will delete my number from her contacts [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]



She would NEVER do that. She knows she now has another devoted H client.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> Headed out with RJ Kelly.




Such a happy family pic Meg !!! I love your RJ Kelly too !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> She would NEVER do that. She knows she now has another devoted H client.



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you are just too sweet my friend 



chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735




Wow! The color is beautiful!!! Love the panda! Such a cute touch[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735




Goodness, adorable! Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Rami00 ~ almost missed this beautiful shot!  You know how much I adore your RC B which lead me to get my RC K.  Your black dress is gorgeous too.  Love love &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you tonkamama. I hope you are enjoying your RCK.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Goodness, adorable! Happy New Year to you!



Thanks *periogirl* !! May the year of the Monkey brings you more orange boxes !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735




Oh wow, what size and leather is your K?  She looks stunning!!   Panda charm is so cute.


----------



## tonkamama

*Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share. 



 


*


----------



## wantitneedit

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.



love the black and red!  can you please id the dress?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Tonkamama* - What a beautiful contrast over your outfit !! Assuming that this is Rouge Caseque, it is one of the most beautiful true red from H.


----------



## loveydovey35

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share. *
> 
> *
> 
> *


 


Beautiful! love the jacket and the gorgeous handbag.


----------



## Rami00

wantitneedit said:


> love the black and red!  can you please id the dress?



Thank you! The dress is from Zara.


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gorgeous! I loveeeeeeee your outfit.


----------



## wantitneedit

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! The dress is from Zara.



thank you, have you great style!


----------



## wantitneedit

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love this - you look fab as usual!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Rouge casaque in action.



Me loveeeee this bag Rami! That dress is perfect!  The entire look is on point!


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love red cascade!  What size is your kelly?


----------



## LadySummerRose

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Super pretty!


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever ~ thank you, the color is Rouge Caseque, so happy that my SA offered her to me.  



chkpfbeliever said:


> *Tonkamama* - What a beautiful contrast over your outfit !! Assuming that this is Rouge Caseque, it is one of the most beautiful true red from H.



loveydovey35 ~ thank you, I always love military style and glad I can work Kelly into the style.   



loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful! love the jacket and the gorgeous handbag.



Rami00 ~ thank you so much.  



Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! I loveeeeeeee your outfit.



wantitneedit ~ thank you for your kind comment.  



wantitneedit said:


> love this - you look fab as usual!



Dira919 ~ thank you dear, she is size 32.  



Dira919 said:


> Love red cascade!  What size is your kelly?



LadySummerRose ~ thank you Lady and I can't wait to hear what size you decide for your next H.    



LadySummerRose said:


> Super pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Drop dead gorgeous tonkamama and that RC K provides just the right pop of color! I need a little bit of RC in my life too! Too enabling after seeing your and Rami's RC B pictures [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this look, tonkamama. Right up my alley. You look fabulously chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735



Beautiful bag, chkpfbeliever. Cute charm too.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633



Both are gorgeous. Love the reds.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502



Nice! How did you like the store compared to FSH? Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Moirai

pureplatinum said:


> For work today - trim ii (unclasped)



Elegant look. Enjoy seeing the Trim, not commonly posted here. Thanks!


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!



I love this pattern, and so gorgeous in moussie. You always look beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!



Happy Anniversary to you both! Cute pic!


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633




Black & Red, my all time favorite! This is so beautiful together!


----------



## ceci

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735




Turquoise is such an interesting color! Enjoy your day!


----------



## ceci

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> *


*


Love! Love! Love! You rock the RC & the military look!!*


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633



Omg! This color is absolutely gorgeous to the max!! I am sure you will be the highlight in school


----------



## Seedlessplum

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735



This is cute and the charm added make it extremely fun to carry this K


----------



## Seedlessplum

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It does go with almost all outfit and it is perfectly gorgeous! I love your k!


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ your bolide is so adorable and the shaw is very pretty, for sure I will check out these during my next H visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ thanks for sharing your Paris journey with us here, just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peternallove4bag ~ pretty in blue!  [emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you Tonkamama. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735




Turquoise is beautiful. The panda charm makes it more fun looking. Gorgeous!! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




U r so beautiful. Love how ur K stands out and be the focus. Nice outfit. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Nice! How did you like the store compared to FSH? Thanks for sharing with us.




Hi Moirai. The people are equally friendly compared to FSH. But FSH definitely has better stock. [emoji3]


----------



## Purrsey

Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well. 

Tea time with my vintage.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137



Oldie but definitely a goodie!
Its a very beautiful vintage!


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633




This is very beautiful. Love them all! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137




Hi Purrsey. Welcome back. Very beautiful shot. [emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633



beautiful bolide and shawl periogirl perfect combo the colour really pop up


----------



## noreen_uk

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735



good choice bringing your stunning bag to work chkpfbeliever


----------



## noreen_uk

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



perfection tonkamama ... your style is always inspiring


----------



## noreen_uk

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137



having tea with a gorgeous companion K is such a perfect choice purrsey ... have a good day


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag ~ thank you, RC is the best red I ever dream of...  I am looking forward to find a small accessory...like RC CDC?  



eternallove4bag said:


> Drop dead gorgeous tonkamama and that RC K provides just the right pop of color! I need a little bit of RC in my life too! Too enabling after seeing your and Rami's RC B pictures [emoji85][emoji85]



Moirai ~ thank you so much, I also admiring your elegant style.  


Moirai said:


> I love this look, tonkamama. Right up my alley. You look fabulously chic!



ceci ~ thank you and glad you like my RC Kelly.  


ceci said:


> Love! Love! Love! You rock the RC & the military look!!



noreen_uk ~ apprecIte your sweet comment &#128522;



noreen_uk said:


> perfection tonkamama ... your style is always inspiring



Seedlessplum ~ thank you dear &#128149;



Seedlessplum said:


> It does go with almost all outfit and it is perfectly gorgeous! I love your k!


 
PrestigeH ~ thank you and hope to see your action shot of the beautiful GT Kelly post here soon.&#128149;


PrestigeH said:


> U r so beautiful. Love how ur K stands out and be the focus. Nice outfit. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks *periogirl* !! May the year of the Monkey brings you more orange boxes !!



Thank you, here's to many more Orange boxes for all of us! &#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#127818;


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this combination, worn so well! Lovely RC Kelly!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Both are gorgeous. Love the reds.



Thank you, can't recommend the Bolode enough! 



ceci said:


> Black & Red, my all time favorite! This is so beautiful together!



Thank you ceci! 



Seedlessplum said:


> Omg! This color is absolutely gorgeous to the max!! I am sure you will be the highlight in school



That's sweet of you seedlessplum! Thanks so much!


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful bolide and shawl periogirl perfect combo the colour really pop up



Thank you dear Noreen! I guess we need come colour these dull, rainy days!


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> This is very beautiful. Love them all! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks Love Couture!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137



Nice to see you back again Purrsey and that vintage is always welcome!


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Oh Paris, Paris !!


+1 I miss Paris too...


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633


* periogirl* Im sold! This is a million dollar shot! Maybe I should take a look on Bolide now...  and the shawl, it will be classified as  my hunting list now &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735


What a Cute and upbeat K to kick  off the year  of monkey * chkpfbeliver*


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am totally in love with your outfit and red K too


----------



## atomic110

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137


Good day  to you too *Purrsey *! I didn't see any vintage there but only beautiful and gracious K &#128521;


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> * periogirl* Im sold! This is a million dollar shot! Maybe I should take a look on Bolide now...  and the shawl, it will be classified as  my hunting list now &#128518;&#128518;



I am sure you will succeed in your hunt for both! Thanks dear!


----------



## Bobmops

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137



Oh My ... Looks so stylish !


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love the army touch in your look /very sexy &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Serva1

Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;




Nice scenery and bag. Have a safe flight. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> I love this pattern, and so gorgeous in moussie. You always look beautiful.



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I was a little late getting this but Jardins design is so beautiful I couldn't resist it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag ~ thank you, RC is the best red I ever dream of...  I am looking forward to find a small accessory...like RC CDC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moirai ~ thank you so much, I also admiring your elegant style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ceci ~ thank you and glad you like my RC Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noreen_uk ~ apprecIte your sweet comment [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seedlessplum ~ thank you dear [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrestigeH ~ thank you and hope to see your action shot of the beautiful GT Kelly post here soon.[emoji177]



I hope you are able to find RC CDC. I was trying to find RC KD but unfortunately none available so might go for a RC SLG instead [emoji6]



atomic110 said:


> * periogirl* Im sold! This is a million dollar shot! Maybe I should take a look on Bolide now...  and the shawl, it will be classified as  my hunting list now [emoji38][emoji38]




Right my friend? Loving the bolide and that shawl is just divine! I am on the hunt for the shawl too by the way [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;



You have a beautiful companion. Hope you had a wonderful vacation! Happy Wednesday[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137




Beautiful Ms. Gold K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't believe she is vintage! Hope to add a vintage bag myself sometime down the line [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

PrestigeH said:


> Nice scenery and bag. Have a safe flight. [emoji3]




Thank you PrestigeH[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> You have a beautiful companion. Hope you had a wonderful vacation! Happy Wednesday[emoji173]&#65039;[
> 
> Thank you eternallove4bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## H.C.LV.

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;



What a refreshing photo! 

Have a safe flight!


----------



## atomic110

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;


Wow, love the scenery and your B! Safe flight dear


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Right my friend? Loving the bolide and that shawl is just divine! I am on the hunt for the shawl too by the way [emoji6][emoji3]


Yes, let's hunt it down! Lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Yes, let's hunt it down! Lol




Hehehehe[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## ceci

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137




Vintage is always the best! Waiting patiently for my BOX grows older! I wanna see her SHINE! [emoji16]



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;




Bon voyage! Have fun! [emoji574]&#65039;


----------



## ceci

An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137


 
Welcome back. Beautiful shot. Hope you are well.


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;


 
Safe travels! B is the perfect bag for traveling.


----------



## atomic110

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413


OMG, RC~ KD~ and the racing cars behind... this is killing me &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413




Stunning ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My goodness wherever I turn there's no escaping RC [emoji23][emoji51]... LOVE LOVE LOVE your RC goodies... Totally drooling [emoji7][emoji7]... And nice race cars in the background [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My goodness wherever I turn there's no escaping RC [emoji23][emoji51]... LOVE LOVE LOVE your RC goodies... Totally drooling [emoji7][emoji7]... And nice race cars in the background [emoji4][emoji4]


+1
Is it because of CNY? Red B everywhere ! Or perhaps a good sign for us? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;



Looks lovely, glad to hear it was nice. Look forward to your safe return!


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413



I remember this! Unique and stunning shot!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> +1
> Is it because of CNY? Red B everywhere ! Or perhaps a good sign for us? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Let's take it as a good sign and run to the store to get some RC [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501


Stunning stunning stunning ! Love your color combo and all the H goodies &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; good luck my dear! Go RC go~&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Bobmops

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;



Great travel companion ! The best one &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Rami00

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413


WOW! Beautiful


eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My goodness wherever I turn there's no escaping RC [emoji23][emoji51]... LOVE LOVE LOVE your RC goodies... Totally drooling [emoji7][emoji7]... And nice race cars in the background [emoji4][emoji4]


We are ganging up on you with RC


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501


Happy hunt ! Hope to see some great buys !! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501



WOW! Totally my kinda outfit


----------



## PrestigeH

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413




Gorgeous. Love the beautiful match. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501




Beautiful. Love ur etain. [emoji16] Good luck and hope u get something [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.


----------



## crazyforbag

PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542




I had never been there!! I had no idea the boutique is this big. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PrestigeH

crazyforbag said:


> I had never been there!! I had no idea the boutique is this big. Thanks for sharing!!




You are most welcome. Not a lot of bags. Lots of bracelets. Lots of petit H.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Yup shopping done... Got a few things that are small but I love them so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Now off to earn my living [emoji12][emoji12]... Little preview of my new twilly. Last time store had only one. Today got the other one and on it went in my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Stunning stunning stunning ! Love your color combo and all the H goodies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] good luck my dear! Go RC go~[emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you so much my sweet friend...go RC indeed [emoji3][emoji3]



Rami00 said:


> WOW! Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> We are ganging up on you with RC



Yes mam [emoji3][emoji3]... And now I got a little bit of RC thanks to you[emoji8][emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> Happy hunt ! Hope to see some great buys !! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Here's a picture of the knick knacks I got... Will open them after work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> WOW! Totally my kinda outfit



That's high praise my beautiful friend because your outfits are amazing and on point always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for helping me pick out 'you know what' [emoji6][emoji6]



PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful. Love ur etain. [emoji16] Good luck and hope u get something [emoji3]



Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love that we both have Etain B's with GHW. I got a few somethings that I am loving [emoji4][emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	







PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542




Of course they are!!! These are works of art my friend so thank you for sharing with us [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Yup shopping done... Got a few things that are small but I love them so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Now off to earn my living [emoji12][emoji12]... Little preview of my new twilly. Last time store had only one. Today got the other one and on it went in my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend...go RC indeed [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mam [emoji3][emoji3]... And now I got a little bit of RC thanks to you[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Here's a picture of the knick knacks I got... Will open them after work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> That's high praise my beautiful friend because your outfits are amazing and on point always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for helping me pick out 'you know what' [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love that we both have Etain B's with GHW. I got a few somethings that I am loving [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268624
> View attachment 3268625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are!!! These are works of art my friend so thank you for sharing with us [emoji8][emoji8]




That's quite a number of items. Please reveal when u have time. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Yup shopping done... Got a few things that are small but I love them so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Now off to earn my living [emoji12][emoji12]... Little preview of my new twilly. Last time store had only one. Today got the other one and on it went in my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend...go RC indeed [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mam [emoji3][emoji3]... And now I got a little bit of RC thanks to you[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Here's a picture of the knick knacks I got... Will open them after work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> That's high praise my beautiful friend because your outfits are amazing and on point always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for helping me pick out 'you know what' [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love that we both have Etain B's with GHW. I got a few somethings that I am loving [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268624
> View attachment 3268625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are!!! These are works of art my friend so thank you for sharing with us [emoji8][emoji8]



Woohoo, pile of Orange goodness to reveal!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542



Thank you for sharing pics of petit h. Sevres has that advantage, a unique location ( old swimming pool) and a cafe. Plus Le Bon Marché nearby!


----------



## eternallove4bag

[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank you my amazing friends... Will reveal as soon as I get home from work! Want to see them again myself [emoji12][emoji12]



PrestigeH said:


> That's quite a number of items. Please reveal when u have time. [emoji3][emoji3]



Huh? Look who is talking about the number of items[emoji3][emoji3] mine is a baby pile compared to yours [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> Woohoo, pile of Orange goodness to reveal!



[emoji3][emoji3] thank you my friend! Can't wait to get home in a few hours [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for sharing pics of petit h. Sevres has that advantage, a unique location ( old swimming pool) and a cafe. Plus Le Bon Marché nearby!




Thank you Periogirl for the information. Have no idea about this at all. Yes the place is kind of huge. Something different from the usual H store.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Yup shopping done... Got a few things that are small but I love them so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Now off to earn my living [emoji12][emoji12]... Little preview of my new twilly. Last time store had only one. Today got the other one and on it went in my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> ]



YAY! Waiting for the reveal


----------



## tonkamama

Purrsey ~ classy!



Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137


 
periogirl28 ~ thank you dear &#128149;


periogirl28 said:


> I love this combination, worn so well! Lovely RC Kelly!



atomic110 ~ thank you &#128536;



atomic110 said:


> I am totally in love with your outfit and red K too



Bobmops ~ thank you for your sweet comment &#128516;



Bobmops said:


> Love the army touch in your look /very sexy &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tonkamama

Serva1 ~ have a great trip!



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;



Ceci ~ Wow this is so cool (All those Porsche lining up...) and stunning (your RC goodies ).   Now I am on the hunt for a RC KDT!  



ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413



eternallove4bag ~ I love this pairing!  Everything is put together beautifully &#128525;



eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501


----------



## tonkamama

PrestigeH ~ thanks for sharing...  Something for me to look forward to as my next vacation spot.  



PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542



eternallove4bag ~ congrats, let's see what you've got my dear 



eternallove4bag said:


> Yup shopping done... Got a few things that are small but I love them so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Now off to earn my living [emoji12][emoji12]... Little preview of my new twilly. Last time store had only one. Today got the other one and on it went in my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend...go RC indeed [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mam [emoji3][emoji3]... And now I got a little bit of RC thanks to you[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Here's a picture of the knick knacks I got... Will open them after work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> That's high praise my beautiful friend because your outfits are amazing and on point always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for helping me pick out 'you know what' [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love that we both have Etain B's with GHW. I got a few somethings that I am loving [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268624
> View attachment 3268625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are!!! These are works of art my friend so thank you for sharing with us [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542


Very nice! I can imagine that You are happy and running around?&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Yup shopping done... Got a few things that are small but I love them so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Now off to earn my living [emoji12][emoji12]... Little preview of my new twilly. Last time store had only one. Today got the other one and on it went in my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend...go RC indeed [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mam [emoji3][emoji3]... And now I got a little bit of RC thanks to you[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Here's a picture of the knick knacks I got... Will open them after work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> That's high praise my beautiful friend because your outfits are amazing and on point always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for helping me pick out 'you know what' [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love that we both have Etain B's with GHW. I got a few somethings that I am loving [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268624
> View attachment 3268625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are!!! These are works of art my friend so thank you for sharing with us [emoji8][emoji8]


Aww... these orange &#127818;&#127818;&#127818; are delicious~ I guess there are 140 shawl, KD/ CDC, double tours / Clic H? Keke, am I right ?  &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## mygoodies

PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542




loooooove Sevres!!!! I can walk around in it ALL DAY with some delish pastries in between at the Cafe  I envy you now. NJOY MAX DEAR!!!!!


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542



So cool!!  Looks very fun


----------



## weibandy

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137



Super picture!


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633



This is so beautiful.  Love the look.


----------



## Love_Couture

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;




Very beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing. Happy Wednesday. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501




Etain with GHW! First on my wish list. How many times do I need to repeat "you look awesome!"  Happy Wednesday! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413





eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501



Gorgeousness, *ceci* and *EL4B*, love this eye-candy! Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## ceci

atomic110 said:


> OMG, RC~ KD~ and the racing cars behind... this is killing me [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




Haha! RC rocks!! 



periogirl28 said:


> I remember this! Unique and stunning shot!



Thank you! DH just signed up his next track day!



eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning ceci[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My goodness wherever I turn there's no escaping RC [emoji23][emoji51]... LOVE LOVE LOVE your RC goodies... Totally drooling [emoji7][emoji7]... And nice race cars in the background [emoji4][emoji4]




Yup. RC for Lunar New Year!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501




So effortless! Love your new goodies! Maybe one day I will go for natural colors. Etain is calling me!



Rami00 said:


> WOW! Beautiful
> 
> We are ganging up on you with RC




That's right! RC pops up every page! Haha!



PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous. Love the beautiful match. [emoji3]




Thanks PH!! 



PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.




I missed Sevres! I wish they had Petit H when I were there!



tonkamama said:


> Ceci ~ Wow this is so cool (All those Porsche lining up...) and stunning (your RC goodies ).   Now I am on the hunt for a RC KDT!




Go Go Go! Good luck on your hunt! Going to another PCA track day, so I can take more action shots while DH drives 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeousness, *ceci* and *EL4B*, love this eye-candy! Thanks for the great pics.




Thanks Vigee! I miss seeing your action shots!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]



Rami00 said:


> YAY! Waiting for the reveal



Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]



tonkamama said:


> Serva1 ~ have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceci ~ Wow this is so cool (All those Porsche lining up...) and stunning (your RC goodies ).   Now I am on the hunt for a RC KDT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ I love this pairing!  Everything is put together beautifully [emoji7]



Thank you so much for your always sweet comments dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> PrestigeH ~ thanks for sharing...  Something for me to look forward to as my next vacation spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ congrats, let's see what you've got my dear



Thank you dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> Aww... these orange [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521] are delicious~ I guess there are 140 shawl, KD/ CDC, double tours / Clic H? Keke, am I right ?  [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Hahaha... Close very close my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... There is a shawl but not cashmere this time, clic H and KD [emoji6]



Love_Couture said:


> Etain with GHW! First on my wish list. How many times do I need to repeat "you look awesome!"  Happy Wednesday! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too kind and sweet my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeousness, *ceci* and *EL4B*, love this eye-candy! Thanks for the great pics.



Thank you dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ceci said:


> Haha! RC rocks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! DH just signed up his next track day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. RC for Lunar New Year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So effortless! Love your new goodies! Maybe one day I will go for natural colors. Etain is calling me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right! RC pops up every page! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed Sevres! I wish they had Petit H when I were there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Go Go! Good luck on your hunt! Going to another PCA track day, so I can take more action shots while DH drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vigee! I miss seeing your action shots!



Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Yup shopping done... Got a few things that are small but I love them so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Now off to earn my living [emoji12][emoji12]... Little preview of my new twilly. Last time store had only one. Today got the other one and on it went in my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend...go RC indeed [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mam [emoji3][emoji3]... And now I got a little bit of RC thanks to you[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Here's a picture of the knick knacks I got... Will open them after work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> That's high praise my beautiful friend because your outfits are amazing and on point always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for helping me pick out 'you know what' [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love that we both have Etain B's with GHW. I got a few somethings that I am loving [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268624
> View attachment 3268625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are!!! These are works of art my friend so thank you for sharing with us [emoji8][emoji8]


Omg! I can't wait to see!!!  Btw- your B is so beautiful!  It changes colors every time I see a pic!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your always sweet comments dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... Close very close my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... There is a shawl but not cashmere this time, clic H and KD [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too kind and sweet my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117



Ok I'm blown away by that RC too!  Congrats on all your new goodies!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Omg! I can't wait to see!!!  Btw- your B is so beautiful!  It changes colors every time I see a pic!







Dira919 said:


> Ok I'm blown away by that RC too!  Congrats on all your new goodies!




Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am head over heels in love with RC [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and when I saw it with GHW I was totally lost!!


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501




Stunningly beautiful ensemble. [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Stunningly beautiful ensemble. [emoji7]




You are way too sweet my friend! Thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your always sweet comments dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... Close very close my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... There is a shawl but not cashmere this time, clic H and KD [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too kind and sweet my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am head over heels in love with RC [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and when I saw it with GHW I was totally lost!!



You know how obsessed I am with gold hardware!  It's funny, I went through a silver fixation my whole life and now that I'm older, my taste has changed to this complete obsession with gold.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> You know how obsessed I am with gold hardware!  It's funny, I went through a silver fixation my whole life and now that I'm older, my taste has changed to this complete obsession with gold.




Can I say ditto? I have my phases... First silver then ruthenium now gold... Next I have no idea [emoji12]... But currently I am so obsessed with GHW myself[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ceci

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117




Woo hoo! RC with GHW !! Congrats!!! Is it Epsom or Chèvre?

Same for me...used to be all Silvers, now GHW, some Rose Gold, and can't wait to get my first brushed GHW soon!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ceci said:


> Woo hoo! RC with GHW !! Congrats!!! Is it Epsom or Chèvre?
> 
> Same for me...used to be all Silvers, now GHW, some Rose Gold, and can't wait to get my first brushed GHW soon!!




Thank you so much dear ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... It says soufflet veau Epsom on my receipt so guessing Epsom? Sorry not that familiar with H leathers yet [emoji16][emoji16]

My SA has recently got me into RGHW too! Love how delicate it looks! Brushed GHW sounds so beautiful too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hoot

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501




Wow! I love your style! Excited to see if you had a good shopping trip! [emoji6]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> PrestigeH ~ thanks for sharing...  Something for me to look forward to as my next vacation spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ congrats, let's see what you've got my dear







atomic110 said:


> Very nice! I can imagine that You are happy and running around?[emoji38][emoji38]







mygoodies said:


> loooooove Sevres!!!! I can walk around in it ALL DAY with some delish pastries in between at the Cafe  I envy you now. NJOY MAX DEAR!!!!!







weibandy said:


> So cool!!  Looks very fun







ceci said:


> Haha! RC rocks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! DH just signed up his next track day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. RC for Lunar New Year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So effortless! Love your new goodies! Maybe one day I will go for natural colors. Etain is calling me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right! RC pops up every page! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed Sevres! I wish they had Petit H when I were there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Go Go! Good luck on your hunt! Going to another PCA track day, so I can take more action shots while DH drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Vigee! I miss seeing your action shots!




You are most welcome!!! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your always sweet comments dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... Close very close my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... There is a shawl but not cashmere this time, clic H and KD [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too kind and sweet my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117




Congratulations!!! U r now officially the shawl and KD Queen!!! [emoji3] Is the KD in black croc?


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> ]



Just beautiful! Wear it in the best of health


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> Thank you so much for your always sweet comments dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117





eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501



You look beautiful in this outfit! Love everything here!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542



Wow, this place is huge. Thanks for the lovely pics. I love the little horse table. I am enabling you to buy it to display your rodeos . Any purchases here or did you already post?


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks for the warm welcome  

@PrestigeH wooow wished I were there. 

But I'm here at office with Ms Night


----------



## Moirai

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413



Beautiful color! Love RC too.


----------



## Moirai

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;



You B looks lovely with that serene back drop. I see white stitching so I'm guessing it's gold. I love the cashmere peeking out. I do the same too. Hope you had a great trip.


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137





Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415



Great to see you back, Purrsey. Enjoy seeing your lovely vintage bags, and the shoe is so pretty.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Wow, this place is huge. Thanks for the lovely pics. I love the little horse table. I am enabling you to buy it to display your rodeos . Any purchases here or did you already post?




Hi Moirai. Yes I love the table too. The price is lovely too. [emoji28][emoji28] No purchase from Sevres. Am planning to visit FSH today. [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> 
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415




What an artistic shot. I love the whole idea behind. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Moirai. Yes I love the table too. The price is lovely too. [emoji28][emoji28] No purchase from Sevres. Am planning to visit FSH today. [emoji39][emoji39]



Oh, boy. Be sure to leave some H for other customers, haha. Looking forward to more reveals.


----------



## noreen_uk

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;



gorgeous B for travel companion ... hope you have a great holiday serva1


----------



## noreen_uk

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413



beautiful shot ceci


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501





eternallove4bag said:


> Yup shopping done... Got a few things that are small but I love them so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Now off to earn my living [emoji12][emoji12]... Little preview of my new twilly. Last time store had only one. Today got the other one and on it went in my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend...go RC indeed [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mam [emoji3][emoji3]... And now I got a little bit of RC thanks to you[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Here's a picture of the knick knacks I got... Will open them after work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> That's high praise my beautiful friend because your outfits are amazing and on point always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for helping me pick out 'you know what' [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love that we both have Etain B's with GHW. I got a few somethings that I am loving [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268624
> View attachment 3268625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are!!! These are works of art my friend so thank you for sharing with us [emoji8][emoji8]



you always look stunning hun ... i love your amazing haul yesterday love it love it


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542



beautiful shot PH ... thank you for sharing this amazing photo


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful shot PH ... thank you for sharing this amazing photo




You are most welcome Noreen. [emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

prestigeh said:


> congratulations!!! U r now officially the shawl and kd queen!!! [emoji3] is the kd in black croc?



+1


----------



## Seedlessplum

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful B, beautiful scenery.
Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413



OMGGG!
Such nice red!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#55357;&#56900;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501



My shawl queen, my majesty, you always look so good!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542



They absolutely are! Hope you enjoy yourself!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117



Oh my! How are you putting up with the Bearn Wallet?
Everything is so beautiful here


----------



## Seedlessplum

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> 
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415



This pair is in my wishlist!
So elegant!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> They absolutely are! Hope you enjoy yourself!




Thank you Seed. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> 
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415



Love this pic, so arty!


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> This is so beautiful.  Love the look.



Thank you so much! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your always sweet comments dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... Close very close my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... There is a shawl but not cashmere this time, clic H and KD [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too kind and sweet my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117



Wowee, nice haul indeed, isn't RC with GHW so stunning? I think we are twins on the pink Clic! Enjoy dear!


----------



## pureplatinum

eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!


love it! so classy!


----------



## pureplatinum

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks great! I love your sweater jacket.


thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hoot said:


> Wow! I love your style! Excited to see if you had a good shopping trip! [emoji6]



Thank you so much hoot! It was indeed a great shopping trip [emoji4][emoji4]



PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations!!! U r now officially the shawl and KD Queen!!! [emoji3] Is the KD in black croc?



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hahaha! You are too sweet. I am no queen, shawl or KD, my beautiful friend. People on this forum have much more bigger collections than me. Yes, the KD is black croc[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Am so in love with it!



Rami00 said:


> Just beautiful! Wear it in the best of health



Thank you so much my sweet friend. Thank you for all the help [emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> You look beautiful in this outfit! Love everything here!



Thank you so much my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8]



noreen_uk said:


> you always look stunning hun ... i love your amazing haul yesterday love it love it



Muuah! You have been in this with me the entire time. So much fun sharing our love for H and planning [emoji8][emoji8] thank you!



Seedlessplum said:


> My shawl queen, my majesty, you always look so good!



Hahaha! You are way too sweet and kind my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you for your super sweet compliment 



Seedlessplum said:


> Oh my! How are you putting up with the Bearn Wallet?
> Everything is so beautiful here



Thank you so much my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't wait to get the wallet out but got to wait till Valentine's Day for my hubby to 'officially' gift everything to me [emoji3][emoji3][emoji6]



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowee, nice haul indeed, isn't RC with GHW so stunning? I think we are twins on the pink Clic! Enjoy dear!



Honored to be your twins on the pink clic H my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so in love with RC with GHW! Hoping in the future to maybe score a RC bag with GHW to go along with it? [emoji6][emoji6].. On a separate note my SA checked for your beautiful CSGM and it's not available in my country [emoji20][emoji20]



pureplatinum said:


> love it! so classy!



Thank you so much pureplatinum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> 
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415




Beautiful shoes! Hoping to get these in red someday [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much hoot! It was indeed a great shopping trip [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hahaha! You are too sweet. I am no queen, shawl or KD, my beautiful friend. People on this forum have much more bigger collections than me. Yes, the KD is black croc[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Am so in love with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend. Thank you for all the help [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Muuah! You have been in this with me the entire time. So much fun sharing our love for H and planning [emoji8][emoji8] thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! You are way too sweet and kind my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you for your super sweet compliment
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't wait to get the wallet out but got to wait till Valentine's Day for my hubby to 'officially' gift everything to me [emoji3][emoji3][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Honored to be your twins on the pink clic H my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so in love with RC with GHW! Hoping in the future to maybe score a RC bag with GHW to go along with it? [emoji6][emoji6].. On a separate note my SA checked for your beautiful CSGM and it's not available in my country [emoji20][emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much pureplatinum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh no. Will he/ she be allowed to do an external search?


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Oh no. Will he/ she be allowed to do an external search?




Apparently it's only available in a few other countries not in US [emoji20].. And our store doesn't transfer internationally!


----------



## pureplatinum

thanks Moirai, periogirl28, ceci, prestigeH, bobmops, atomic110, rami00, eternallove4bag, noreen_uk, seedlessplum for all your kind comments on my post earlier (am so having trouble using quote feature today don't know why)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Apparently it's only available in a few other countries not in US [emoji20].. And our store doesn't transfer internationally!



&#128549; Sorry to hear that.  Oh dear.


----------



## pureplatinum

with the herbag & constance belt


----------



## PrestigeH

pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt




Very elegant and smart looking. I love it. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt




Beautiful!! Wow you dress so elegantly! Love your mod shot [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Thought we all go mothership? Lol... &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> * Rami, eternallove*, how about we all go there to 'help' PH to carry his goodies back, then we go your place for celebration? &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> Where is *Kat, Bobmops, megt10, periogirl, NoreenUK, Seedlessplum *? Who else I missed? Sign up before it is too late &#128521;&#128521;



So wish I could. Lord knows I need an H vacation.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone. Window display from George V store. [emoji39][emoji39]
> View attachment 3267502


Gorgeous picture. Longing to be in Paris.


periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633


Such a gorgeous bag, it is perfect with the shawl.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Such a happy family pic Meg !!! I love your RJ Kelly too !!!


Thank you so much.


chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735



Beautiful and that Panda is just adorable.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous picture. Longing to be in Paris.
> 
> Such a gorgeous bag, it is perfect with the shawl.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Beautiful and that Panda is just adorable.



Thank you meg!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You look stunning, love the bag with your outfit.


Purrsey said:


> Good day all. I have a lot to catch up here. Hope you are all happy and well.
> 
> Tea time with my vintage.
> View attachment 3268137


Fabulous bag.


Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;


What a great shot. I am glad you had a nice vacation.


ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413


Great action shot.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501


You look stunning. I love Etain with the brown. Etain I think has been added to my ever growing wish list.


PrestigeH said:


> A visit to Hermes Sevres. [emoji3] Hopefully these are counted as action pics.
> View attachment 3268537
> 
> View attachment 3268540
> 
> View attachment 3268542


Fabulous pictures, thanks for sharing them.


eternallove4bag said:


> Yup shopping done... Got a few things that are small but I love them so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Now off to earn my living [emoji12][emoji12]... Little preview of my new twilly. Last time store had only one. Today got the other one and on it went in my B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend...go RC indeed [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mam [emoji3][emoji3]... And now I got a little bit of RC thanks to you[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Here's a picture of the knick knacks I got... Will open them after work[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> That's high praise my beautiful friend because your outfits are amazing and on point always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for helping me pick out 'you know what' [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love that we both have Etain B's with GHW. I got a few somethings that I am loving [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268624
> View attachment 3268625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are!!! These are works of art my friend so thank you for sharing with us [emoji8][emoji8]





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your always sweet comments dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... Close very close my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... There is a shawl but not cashmere this time, clic H and KD [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too kind and sweet my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117



Love your purchases.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> You look stunning. I love Etain with the brown. Etain I think has been added to my ever growing wish list.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pictures, thanks for sharing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your purchases.




Awww! Thank you so much meg[emoji8][emoji8]... I love how Etain changes color! I have a wish list a mile too that's never ending :sigh:


----------



## Moirai

pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt



Elegant look and beautifully paired.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> 
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415


Great shoes.


pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt



You look so stylish.


----------



## Lollipop15

eternallove4bag said:


> I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]



I love all your purchases! congrats!  Enjoy wearing them


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> I love all your purchases! congrats!  Enjoy wearing them




Thank you so much Lollipop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear tPFers H.C.LV, atomic 110, ceci, Rami, periogirl, Bobmops, tonkamama, Love Couture, Moirai (the B35 in the pic is etoupe), noreen uk, seedlessplum and megt for your lovely comments. I really love this tread [emoji173]&#65039; it's so fun to see these gorgeous bags and accessories in action all over the world and be inspired by your sence of fashion and outfits.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pureplatinum

tonkamama said:


> *Ok...Kelly meets Military.  I am totally in love with her and glad that she goes well with most of my outfits.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Two thumbs up for military chic!


----------



## pureplatinum

PrestigeH said:


> Very elegant and smart looking. I love it. [emoji3]




Thank you PrestigeH![emoji4]



eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!! Wow you dress so elegantly! Love your mod shot [emoji7][emoji7]




Awww thanks so much eternallove4bag. [emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> You look so stylish.



Thanks a lot meg10! [emoji4]


Moirai said:


> Elegant look and beautifully paired.





Thanks so much Moirai![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## pureplatinum

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501




Such a sophisticated look! I love it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

pureplatinum said:


> Such a sophisticated look! I love it!




Thank you so much pureplatinum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your always sweet comments dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... Close very close my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... There is a shawl but not cashmere this time, clic H and KD [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too kind and sweet my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117


Oh... My friend *eternallove* is on fire! Your collection is growing fast and true treasure!


Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> 
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415


Love your shot's composition! I bet You are a great story teller*Purrsey *


pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt


Simply pretty *pureplatinum *


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> So wish I could. Lord knows I need an H vacation.


&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; it will happen!


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Oh my Goodness, the constance is TDF. May I know where did you score this precious?


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



Oh my Goodness, the constance is TDF. May I know where did you score this precious?


----------



## AvrilShower

Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879




Hello AvrilShower. Nice K and scarf. Take care too. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879


Hello AvrilShower! Nice outfit!


----------



## tonkamama

Cecil, please post one with your hubby racing!  How exciting!  

I will call my SA and ask about the KDT, I always try to buy from my SA first vs on line but my local has very little inventory.  



ceci said:


> Haha! RC rocks!!
> 
> Go Go Go! Good luck on your hunt! Going to another PCA track day, so I can take more action shots while DH drives
> 
> !


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag ~ The more I see your Etain the more I love this color!  Ok this going to be on my growing wishlist 

We are RC Bearne cousin   beautiful haul!  




eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117


----------



## tonkamama

pureplatinum said:


> Two thumbs up for military chic!






pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt



Thank you pureplatinum and you look so chic with your herbag &#128525;


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you megt10. &#128536;



megt10 said:


> You look stunning, love the bag with your outfit.
> 
> Fabulous bag.
> 
> What a great shot. I am glad you had a nice vacation.
> 
> Great action shot.



Purrsey ~ Gorgeous shoes!  



Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> 
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415




AvailShower ~ love the way you wearing your scarf, so pretty.  




AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt



Wow! So elegant &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> 
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415



Festive shoes !!! Must be pleasant to look at them &#128525;


----------



## hunnies74

Ladies, I have a huge request  
Does anyone have any pics of their orange Birkin in action? Waiting for mine, and trying to figure out outfits that will go with that color bag lol. Highly appreciated! TIA


----------



## Moirai

AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879



Lovely scarf and Kelly.


----------



## Rami00

hunnies74 said:


> Ladies, I have a huge request
> Does anyone have any pics of their orange Birkin in action? Waiting for mine, and trying to figure out outfits that will go with that color bag lol. Highly appreciated! TIA


 
Check her insta out. She has one and wears it beautifully.


https://www.instagram.com/shoplemonde/


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Oh... My friend *eternallove* is on fire! Your collection is growing fast and true treasure!
> 
> Love your shot's composition! I bet You are a great story teller*Purrsey *
> 
> Simply pretty *pureplatinum *



Muuah [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Love your support and kind words always my friend  picking out things that I have carefully prioritized on my wish list for the year... Although I swear this list mysteriously grows longer ever day [emoji12]... Thanks to all the enabling pictures you all post[emoji3][emoji3]



tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag ~ The more I see your Etain the more I love this color!  Ok this going to be on my growing wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> We are RC Bearne cousin   beautiful haul!




Thank you so much my dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8] I absolutely adore Etain! So happy we are cousins on the RC bearne. Between you and dear Rami I have never been more enabled to get RC [emoji23][emoji23]... And now that I have it the more I fall in love with that color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879




A big hello to you too my dear! Gorgeous K and equally beautifully scarf my dear AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hunnies74

Rami00 said:


> Check her insta out. She has one and wears it beautifully.
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/shoplemonde/



Thank you!  Beautiful collection too!


----------



## Love_Couture

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413



Beautiful the reds.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Rami00

Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



Puppy is so playful and cute!&#128054;  Gris T Kelly is so elegant and you look so pretty.  &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



Beautiful outfit, Rami. Love the color of the skirt. Ginger is adorable.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



*Rami*, such a great outfit ~ love your shoes with your skirt and top and of course your K.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!




Omg!!! Rami I LOVE your skirt! So elegant and pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. And look at ginger!!! He is adorable trying to get your attention [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Another fabulous look my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



Very pretty! All those colors work really well together, color of dog fur included!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Puppy is so playful and cute!&#128054;  Gris T Kelly is so elegant and you look so pretty.  &#128525;&#128525;





Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit, Rami. Love the color of the skirt. Ginger is adorable.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Rami*, such a great outfit ~ love your shoes with your skirt and top and of course your K.





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Rami I LOVE your skirt! So elegant and pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. And look at ginger!!! He is adorable trying to get your attention [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Another fabulous look my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Sappho said:


> Very pretty! All those colors work really well together, color of dog fur included!!



Thank you for the generous compliments ladies. I love Gingy so much...I never thought someone could bring that much joy in my life but wow! I never stop to surprise myself. Everytime I see him...it's the same "opening an orange box for the first time" feeling.


----------



## amandakmc

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



I'm starting to like GT! You looked great!


----------



## amandakmc

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!





pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt



Beautiful


----------



## amandakmc

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413



TDF! RC is soooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## amandakmc

New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?" 

- rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## amandakmc

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501



Love this outfit! So fashionable!


----------



## amandakmc

eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501





chkpfbeliever said:


> First time taking my Turquoise K to work to celebrate the year of the Monkey.  little panda charm arrived in time to add some fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267735



Happy new year & this panda is too cute! And your Kelly


----------



## amandakmc

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633



Red + black = amazing combo! Love love love 
Can someone tell me why some straps are thin & some are thick?


----------



## amandakmc

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!



So romantic & sweet


----------



## amandakmc

tramcaro said:


> The first of many vacations to celebrate our 20th!  And do it in matching Hermes watches!





eternallove4bag said:


> Facing my Tuesday blues today [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267416
> 
> View attachment 3267417
> 
> ... My jardin Moussie, my clic H in action today...have an amazing day everyone!



Lovely blue! You looked awesome!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

amandakmc said:


> Happy new year & this panda is too cute! And your Kelly



*amandakmc* - Thank you ! I love the Panda charm.  It reminds me of Kung Fu Panda the movie !!


----------



## Moirai

amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful outfit. Love your H and shoes. You look fabulous!


----------



## Seedlessplum

pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt



I love the way u dress up. The blouse is simple yet elegant! The Constance belt definitely stand out from your outfit &#128077;


----------



## Seedlessplum

AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879



Hello! And u look fantastic with your H!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



Your dress is so pretty! I love the lace. And your puppy..awww. i feel like having one too! Fantastic look with your H!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Everything in this picture is my favourite. U look perfect!


----------



## noreen_uk

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> @PrestigeH wooow wished I were there.
> 
> But I'm here at office with Ms Night
> View attachment 3269415



beautiful sandal


----------



## noreen_uk

pureplatinum said:


> with the herbag & constance belt


perfect combo pureplatinum 



AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879


beautiful shot avrilshower ... your bag is gorgeous



Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



your puppy is cute ... love your outfit rami you never failed us in your wardrobe and bag department


----------



## noreen_uk

amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



lovely combo amandakmc


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!




Lovely laceskirt Rami and your puppy is growing so fast! You can never go wrong with grist[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## andee

Rami00 said:


> Check her insta out. She has one and wears it beautifully.
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/shoplemonde/


Do you think this orange bag is Feu or the traditional H. orange/
I like it with camel.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



Love Gris T ,skirt but most your puppy &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## periogirl28

amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Very stunning, lots of hardware bling bling!


----------



## periogirl28

amandakmc said:


> Red + black = amazing combo! Love love love
> Can someone tell me why some straps are thin & some are thick?



The standard Bolide and Kelly strap is thin and in leather, this one is a shorter, canvas/ leather one I ordered from Paris to match.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



You look so elegant and your puppy, adorable.


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879



Pretty and practical, welcome back!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



Ahhhhh he's just too cute, sorry Rami he keeps stealing thr Spotlight away from your H bags.  You look gorgeous and ofcours Ms Kelly looks amazing too!  Love that lace skirt!


----------



## Dluvch

AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879



Perfection Avril, love the pop of color with you jacket and Kelly.


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> School event today. Using my RG Bolide with RG canvas strap, Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267633



Love this combination!  Home run hit!


----------



## Dluvch

amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



stunning!  The colors are TDF!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

ceci said:


> An action shot from last year DH Track Day with my RC goodies. Got the KDT 2 years before KD! Good luck whoever on the search for RC bracelet! It would be nice in CDC or KD! Guess I should hunt for one too! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3268413



How did I miss this!  Stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> Love this combination!  Home run hit!



Thank you ever so much!


----------



## hunnies74

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



Such a stunning bag!!  Love it!


----------



## hunnies74

periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> 
> View attachment 3270818



Gorgeous! I was looking at the same, but they didn't have it in PM. Need to go back and check now, lol. Beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

hunnies74 said:


> Gorgeous! I was looking at the same, but they didn't have it in PM. Need to go back and check now, lol. Beautiful



Thank you, come and be twins! Best of H luck today, I really love this combination!


----------



## Purrsey

TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  [emoji64]&#127995; )




Looking good y'all! And @periodgirl28 that's the exact VCA I'm hoping for my first VCA piece! So so pretty.


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  )
> View attachment 3270839
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good y'all! And @periodgirl28 that's the exact VCA I'm hoping for my first VCA piece! So so pretty.



Love your pops of bright, cheerful colour! Still slim as ever! 
Thanks dear! It's an old piece and I don't wear it much.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> 
> View attachment 3270818




STUNNING! So honored to be your twins on this my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... You have the best taste and the best H goodies [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  [emoji64]&#127995; )
> View attachment 3270839
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good y'all! And @periodgirl28 that's the exact VCA I'm hoping for my first VCA piece! So so pretty.



Beautiful!!  You look amazing! Love Lindy on you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> 
> 
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




You look like a beautiful vision[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Straight out of the fashion magazines! Love the coordinated H accessories and that B is divine [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

amandakmc said:


> Love this outfit! So fashionable!







amandakmc said:


> Lovely blue! You looked awesome!




Thank you so much amandakmc [emoji8][emoji8]... I am loving your style too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> Lovely laceskirt Rami and your puppy is growing so fast! You can never go wrong with grist[emoji173]&#65039;


I wish ..I could keep him as a lil' puppy forever lol. Thank you. Happy Friday :kiss:


andee said:


> Do you think this orange bag is Feu or the traditional H. orange/
> I like it with camel.


I think it's the traditional orange. You could ask her...she gets back quickly.


Bobmops said:


> Love Gris T ,skirt but most your puppy &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


I love him more than anything too. Thank you :kiss:


periogirl28 said:


> You look so elegant and your puppy, adorable.


Thank you :kiss:


Dira919 said:


> Ahhhhh he's just too cute, sorry Rami he keeps stealing thr Spotlight away from your H bags.  You look gorgeous and ofcours Ms Kelly looks amazing too!  Love that lace skirt!


Thank you! As soon I get home...I could hear his lil' paws following me around everywhere in the house. I swear he thinks he is a human 


hunnies74 said:


> Such a stunning bag!!  Love it!


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> Thanks for letting me share


Perfect color combo with black. Love it!


periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> View attachment 3270818



Love your stack! How do you like wearing VCA with other bracelets? Does it get annoying? I am eyeing on one so chatting your brains up  Thank you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## loves

I have no time to catch up on this thread during this festive season so &#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130; to those who celebrate Lunar New Year. Thread moves at lightning speed so all I can say is looking good everyone!



eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980



you always look so lovely!



Purrsey said:


> TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  [emoji64]&#127995; )
> View attachment 3270839
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good y'all! And @periodgirl28 that's the exact VCA I'm hoping for my first VCA piece! So so pretty.



lovely pops of colour, very nice



periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> 
> View attachment 3270818


very pretty wrist candy! i've not seen rose naccarat yet and it's so pretty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Perfect color combo with black. Love it!
> 
> 
> Love your stack! How do you like wearing VCA with other bracelets? Does it get annoying? I am eyeing on one so chatting your brains up  Thank you.



Actually I only tried it out this morning. Took this sweet bracelet off as I think it's too delicate with the others and may get damaged. I am fine with the Clic and Love together and the other VCAs I have are pendants. Alas the earring posts are too painful for me.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980



My dear this is one shawl I would also love to be twins with you on. Always inspiring and a welcome action shot!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> I have no time to catch up on this thread during this festive season so &#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130; to those who celebrate Lunar New Year. Thread moves at lightning speed so all I can say is looking good everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> you always look so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> lovely pops of colour, very nice
> 
> 
> very pretty wrist candy! i've not seen rose naccarat yet and it's so pretty!



A very Happy Lunar New Year to you dear! May it bring you more Orange boxes, Fendi fur balls (!) and great adventures!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> 
> View attachment 3270818




I'm not very into stacking jewelry but I love this look. It's just perfection.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm not very into stacking jewelry but I love this look. It's just perfection.




Thank you so much! I am not great at stacking (as is all the rage now) but I am going to try just the 2 bangles for dinner out tonight. [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much! I am not great at stacking (as is all the rage now) but I am going to try just the 2 bangles for dinner out tonight. [emoji3]




It looks to me like you are very good at it. This is perfect. Not over or underdone. Very tasteful. I saved your photo to learn from it. [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980


 
STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks to me like you are very good at it. This is perfect. Not over or underdone. Very tasteful. I saved your photo to learn from it. [emoji4]




Thank you, I will take that compliment as it was so sweetly given. I love that we can all take inspiration from each other here. From Chanel jackets to Hermes bags/ scarves to VCA and Cartier jewels. [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## Lollipop15

periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!



Gorgeous bracelets! 



Purrsey said:


> TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  [emoji64]&#127995; )



Perfect matching! Love your Lindy & Oran 



eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]H]



Love your outfit! Everything matches so nicely


----------



## eternallove4bag

loves said:


> I have no time to catch up on this thread during this festive season so &#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130; to those who celebrate Lunar New Year. Thread moves at lightning speed so all I can say is looking good everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you always look so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely pops of colour, very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty wrist candy! i've not seen rose naccarat yet and it's so pretty!



Thank you my dear loves [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> My dear this is one shawl I would also love to be twins with you on. Always inspiring and a welcome action shot!



Thank you so much my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Would be so honored to be twins on this shawl. 



Rami00 said:


> STUNNING!!!!!



Thank you my sweet friend always [emoji8][emoji8]



Lollipop15 said:


> Gorgeous bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect matching! Love your Lindy & Oran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your outfit! Everything matches so nicely




Thank you so much Lollipop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980



Beautiful! Just saw this in the other thread. Love this shawl on you and the way you matched it. Is this cw 8? I think Kyokei mentioned she just got this.



Purrsey said:


> TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  [emoji64]&#127995; )
> View attachment 3270839
> 
> Looking good y'all! And @periodgirl28 that's the exact VCA I'm hoping for my first VCA piece! So so pretty.



Chic look! You look fabulous and Congrats!



periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> View attachment 3270818



Beautiful pieces and lovely stack.


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!


You puppy  is so active and cute *Rami *! your GT and dress are beautiful&#128521;&#128521;


amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Very nice match from head  to toe *amandakmc *! &#128522;


periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> 
> View attachment 3270818


Love your stack, so elegant looking *periogirl *!&#128525;


Purrsey said:


> TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  [emoji64]&#127995; )
> View attachment 3270839
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good y'all! And @periodgirl28 that's the exact VCA I'm hoping for my first VCA piece! So so pretty.


You good great * Purrsey*! Love how your Linda and Oran bring out some happy vibe&#128522;&#128522;


eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980


TGIF * eternallove*! My dear, I really enjoy seeing your outfits and  Love your style&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Hello AvrilShower. Nice K and scarf. Take care too. [emoji3]



Thank you PrestigeH! My day is always better with some H on me [emoji1]



atomic110 said:


> Hello AvrilShower! Nice outfit!



Thank you Atomic! 



tonkamama said:


> Thank you megt10. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purrsey ~ Gorgeous shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AvailShower ~ love the way you wearing your scarf, so pretty.



Thank you! The scarf ring helps a lot!



Moirai said:


> Lovely scarf and Kelly.



Thank you Moirai! 



eternallove4bag said:


> A big hello to you too my dear! Gorgeous K and equally beautifully scarf my dear AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



My dear eternallove, thank you so your sweet message! You made my day!



Seedlessplum said:


> Hello! And u look fantastic with your H!




Thanks for your support my friend!


----------



## nhoness

Happy Friday! Here's how miss Blue Indigo B35 looks with jeans. I love the depth of this color. 

follow me on IG: ohncurated


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Beautiful! Just saw this in the other thread. Love this shawl on you and the way you matched it. Is this cw 8? I think Kyokei mentioned she just got this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chic look! You look fabulous and Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pieces and lovely stack.



Thank you so much my dear friend. I forget which CW this is but will check. This was the first SS2016 shawl that came to our store in December and the moment I saw it I just fell hard for it...highly recommend this design and CW to anyone who is thinking about it. Hope Kyokei posts a mod shot of this! Would love to see more action shots of this beauty!
As for the other thread I was so afraid that we were going to get banned for digressing from the topic that I quickly posted whatever picture I had from today to avoid getting into the dog house [emoji51][emoji51]



atomic110 said:


> You puppy  is so active and cute *Rami *! your GT and dress are beautiful[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> Very nice match from head  to toe *amandakmc *! [emoji4]
> 
> Love your stack, so elegant looking *periogirl *![emoji7]
> 
> You good great * Purrsey*! Love how your Linda and Oran bring out some happy vibe[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> TGIF * eternallove*! My dear, I really enjoy seeing your outfits and  Love your style[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji7]... And I absolutely enjoy your amazing style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

nhoness said:


> Happy Friday! Here's how miss Blue Indigo B35 looks with jeans. I love the depth of this color.
> 
> 
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated




Beautiful!!! You have styled it so well[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## luxurylife88

I'm a bit rusty but let me share you my boring all black outfit with the H Constance bag 23. 
While visiting Kyoto, Japan, Feb 2016.


----------



## hunnies74

BTW: I'd love to hear your opinions about swift leather! Does it really scratch that easily or is it ok? Any takers? Thanks


----------



## luxurylife88

hunnies74 said:


> BTW: I'd love to hear your opinions about swift leather! Does it really scratch that easily or is it ok? Any takers? Thanks



I am not sure if we are on the right thread on this topic. I have a kelly in swift leather and love it. It's smooth leather like the box but matte. Please search more info about the swift.


----------



## hunnies74

luxurylife88 said:


> I am not sure if we are on the right thread on this topic. I have a kelly in swift leather and love it. It's smooth leather like the box but matte. Please search more info about the swift.



Thanks


----------



## luxurylife88

hunnies74 said:


> Thanks



And here's my swift kelly. Love it!


----------



## hunnies74

luxurylife88 said:


> And here's my swift kelly. Love it!



OMG, love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luxurylife88

Go for it!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

hunnies74 said:


> BTW: I'd love to hear your opinions about swift leather! Does it really scratch that easily or is it ok? Any takers? Thanks



Hi!  My 35 Swift Birkin has a little wear on the piping, but no scratches.


----------



## hunnies74

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi!  My 35 Swift Birkin has a little wear on the piping, but no scratches.



Good to hear. Thank you so much! Just ordered a Jypsiere 28 poppy orange in swift 
The Birkin I wanted got snatched right before my eyes, so Jypsiere it is. Hopefully there will be another chance at getting a B


----------



## Kyokei

My first shawl along with my clic H and K!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!




Love this look Kyokei!!! What a cool vibe!!!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!




Oh wow!!!! Perfect for you! Perfect for your Kelly!


----------



## Kyokei

Freckles1 said:


> Love this look Kyokei!!! What a cool vibe!!!



Thank you, Freckles!!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh wow!!!! Perfect for you! Perfect for your Kelly!



Thanks, Pocketbook Pup! The CGSMs never really caught my attention too much since I usually prefer silk to cashmere but............. I love this more than I originally thought.... Is this what they call the slippery orange slope?


----------



## amandakmc

atomic110 said:


> You puppy  is so active and cute *Rami *! your GT and dress are beautiful&#128521;&#128521;
> 
> Very nice match from head  to toe *amandakmc *! &#128522;
> 
> Love your stack, so elegant looking *periogirl *!&#128525;
> 
> You good great * Purrsey*! Love how your Linda and Oran bring out some happy vibe&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> TGIF * eternallove*! My dear, I really enjoy seeing your outfits and  Love your style&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## amandakmc

nhoness said:


> Happy Friday! Here's how miss Blue Indigo B35 looks with jeans. I love the depth of this color.
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated


Casual & chic!


----------



## amandakmc

Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit. Love your H and shoes. You look fabulous!





Seedlessplum said:


> Everything in this picture is my favourite. U look perfect!



Thank you! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## amandakmc

periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> 
> View attachment 3270818



Love these stacking!


----------



## amandakmc

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!  You look amazing! Love Lindy on you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a beautiful vision[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Straight out of the fashion magazines! Love the coordinated H accessories and that B is divine [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## amandakmc

Purrsey said:


> TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  [emoji64]&#127995; )
> View attachment 3270839
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good y'all! And @periodgirl28 that's the exact VCA I'm hoping for my first VCA piece! So so pretty.



Congrats!!! You looked great & Oran is perfect for mom to be 
Your place seemed warm! It's freezing cold here


----------



## amandakmc

Rami00 said:


> Perfect color combo with black. Love it!
> 
> 
> Love your stack! How do you like wearing VCA with other bracelets? Does it get annoying? I am eyeing on one so chatting your brains up  Thank you.



Thank you Rami00. I love your style


----------



## eternallove4bag

luxurylife88 said:


> I'm a bit rusty but let me share you my boring all black outfit with the H Constance bag 23.
> While visiting Kyoto, Japan, Feb 2016.



Not boring at all. Black is always chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



luxurylife88 said:


> And here's my swift kelly. Love it!



Very beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!




Twins [emoji3][emoji3]... You look beautiful my dear Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I love panthere pardus and this CW of it blew my mind when I tried it in store. Beautiful look with your stunning K[emoji7]


----------



## amandakmc

eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980



Perfect match!


----------



## amandakmc

luxurylife88 said:


> And here's my swift kelly. Love it!



Nice collections!


----------



## amandakmc

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!



Nice color combo!


----------



## pureplatinum

noreen_uk said:


> perfect combo pureplatinum


Thank you noreen_uk! 



Seedlessplum said:


> I love the way u dress up. The blouse is simple yet elegant! The Constance belt definitely stand out from your outfit &#128077;


Thank you very much for your kind words Seedless plum! i notice that the buckle does pop out especially when worn with plain colored outfits. 



amandakmc said:


> Beautiful



Thank you amandakmc! 



Bobmops said:


> Wow! So elegant &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Aww thanks Bobmops you have an adorable avatar! 



tonkamama said:


> Thank you pureplatinum and you look so chic with your herbag &#128525;


You are welcome tonkamama and Thank you!



atomic110 said:


> Simply pretty *pureplatinum *


Thank you, atomic110!


----------



## pureplatinum

Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!


Wow very pretty and lady like! I love the lacework...And almost any post that has a :doggie: in it just melts my heart.


----------



## pureplatinum

periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> 
> View attachment 3270818


I find the combination of all these wrist candies so beautiful!


----------



## pureplatinum

eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980


Yet another sophisticated look! Congrats


----------



## pureplatinum

amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Nobody does orange better like Hermes - fact. This beautiful photo proves that once again.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

amandakmc said:


> Perfect match!



Thank you so much dear amandakmc [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



pureplatinum said:


> Yet another sophisticated look! Congrats




Thank you my dear pureplatinum for your sweet words [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980




I absolutely love the color way of your shawl!!


----------



## AvrilShower

nhoness said:


> Happy Friday! Here's how miss Blue Indigo B35 looks with jeans. I love the depth of this color.
> 
> 
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated




I am in love with this color as well [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980




My dear you look gorgeous as always!
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> Not boring at all. Black is always chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins [emoji3][emoji3]... You look beautiful my dear Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I love panthere pardus and this CW of it blew my mind when I tried it in store. Beautiful look with your stunning K[emoji7]



Happy to be your twin! I just saw the picture of yours and you look amazing.  It really is a stunning CW!



amandakmc said:


> Nice color combo!



Thank you!


----------



## luxurylife88

Thank you eternallove4bag ! We are bag twins. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Not boring at all. Black is always chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins [emoji3][emoji3]... You look beautiful my dear Kyokei[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I love panthere pardus and this CW of it blew my mind when I tried it in store. Beautiful look with your stunning K[emoji7]


----------



## luxurylife88

amandakmc said:


> Nice collections!


Thank you!
I love both your orange and rouge guarantee birkins


----------



## smile4me6

periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> 
> View attachment 3270818




Really pretty periogirl28!!


----------



## Icyss

Out & about with Ms K


----------



## Purrsey

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!




Gorgeous. Loving everything.


----------



## pureplatinum

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633


Love the K, love the shoes!


----------



## atomic110

nhoness said:


> Happy Friday! Here's how miss Blue Indigo B35 looks with jeans. I love the depth of this color.
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated


Your B is  beautiful~


----------



## atomic110

hunnies74 said:


> BTW: I'd love to hear your opinions about swift leather! Does it really scratch that easily or is it ok? Any takers? Thanks


*hunnies74*, I used to own a swift Crair B30, sharing here the photo for your reference
I really love the leather because it look so smooth and soft.  It also lighter weight than other leathers. I didn't have much problem on scratch, but it tend to slough more  compared to other leather. So is that something you like?
Hope this help 
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/be/b6/5e/beb65e3c207bb3d571075be0f79082d9.jpg


----------



## atomic110

luxurylife88 said:


> I'm a bit rusty but let me share you my boring all black outfit with the H Constance bag 23.
> While visiting Kyoto, Japan, Feb 2016.


All black is new cool *luxurylife88*! Kyoto is  beautiful, I bet  you had a great time there &#128522;


luxurylife88 said:


> And here's my swift kelly. Love it!


Great collection you got there *luxurylife88*


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!


Very cool looking *kyokei*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633


Love everything you got here *lcyss*! V shoes  are my  favorite too~


----------



## christymarie340

Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!


----------



## Moirai

christymarie340 said:


> Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271754



Very chic outfit!



Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633



This is a beautiful combo!



atomic110 said:


> *hunnies74*, I used to own a swift Crair B30, sharing here the photo for your reference
> I really love the leather because it look so smooth and soft.  It also lighter weight than other leathers. I didn't have much problem on scratch, but it tend to slough more  compared to other leather. So is that something you like?
> Hope this help
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/be/b6/5e/beb65e3c207bb3d571075be0f79082d9.jpg



I remember seeing this pic. It's one of your earlier ones, right? 



luxurylife88 said:


> I'm a bit rusty but let me share you my boring all black outfit with the H Constance bag 23.
> While visiting Kyoto, Japan, Feb 2016.



Beautiful setting. Thanks for sharing. Have a great time.



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!



You look fabulous! Love this shawl on you.


----------



## Moirai

luxurylife88 said:


> And here's my swift kelly. Love it!



Beautiful Kelly.



nhoness said:


> Happy Friday! Here's how miss Blue Indigo B35 looks with jeans. I love the depth of this color.
> follow me on IG: ohncurated



Great pic. Your B is lovely.



eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my dear friend. I forget which CW this is but will check. This was the first SS2016 shawl that came to our store in December and the moment I saw it I just fell hard for it...highly recommend this design and CW to anyone who is thinking about it. Hope Kyokei posts a mod shot of this! Would love to see more action shots of this beauty!
> As for the other thread I was so afraid that we were going to get banned for digressing from the topic that I quickly posted whatever picture I had from today to avoid getting into the dog house [emoji51][emoji51]
> Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji7]... And I absolutely enjoy your amazing style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Yours is the same shawl as Kyokei. Looks great on both of you. No worries about the other thread. We're all just having fun. And I loved that you posted a pic.


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Small Hermes piece in action today. Rose Naccarat RGHW Clic. Twins with some lovely people here!
> 
> View attachment 3270818


beautiful stack periogirl28 



Purrsey said:


> TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  [emoji64]&#127995; )
> View attachment 3270839
> 
> you look great purrsey and love your lindy and oran sandal
> 
> Looking good y'all! And @periodgirl28 that's the exact VCA I'm hoping for my first VCA piece! So so pretty.





eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980



the whole outfit just  btw PH is hiding because of jetlag


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> I remember seeing this pic. It's one of your earlier ones, right?


Yes *Moirai*, I've carried this baby 2~3 times only becuase I was very worried about dirting it. So decided to let go at a huge loss, big regret&#128546;&#128546;&#128546; now I can only remember her from this photo &#128557;&#128557;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my dear friend. I forget which CW this is but will check. This was the first SS2016 shawl that came to our store in December and the moment I saw it I just fell hard for it...highly recommend this design and CW to anyone who is thinking about it. Hope Kyokei posts a mod shot of this! Would love to see more action shots of this beauty!
> As for the other thread I was so afraid that we were going to get banned for digressing from the topic that I quickly posted whatever picture I had from today to avoid getting into the dog house [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji7]... And I absolutely enjoy your amazing style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Like Moirai said, no worries and have fun! I've posted a photo, remind ourselves to live out loud&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## atomic110

christymarie340 said:


> Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271754


You look so stylish *christymarie*! Happy weekend


----------



## noreen_uk

nhoness said:


> Happy Friday! Here's how miss Blue Indigo B35 looks with jeans. I love the depth of this color.
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated


i love everything with blue and your B is gorgeous 



luxurylife88 said:


> I'm a bit rusty but let me share you my boring all black outfit with the H Constance bag 23.
> While visiting Kyoto, Japan, Feb 2016.


your constance matches perfectly with your outfit luxurylife 



luxurylife88 said:


> And here's my swift kelly. Love it!


stunning 



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!


beautiful ... everything goes really well together


----------



## noreen_uk

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633


your valentino shoes look perfect on you and your stunning red K ... love it 



christymarie340 said:


> Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271754


i love this combo beautiful


----------



## Icyss

pureplatinum said:


> Love the K, love the shoes!




Thank you pureplatinum



atomic110 said:


> Love everything you got here *lcyss*! V shoes  are my  favorite too~




Thank you Atomic



Moirai said:


> Very chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing this pic. It's one of your earlier ones, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful setting. Thanks for sharing. Have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! Love this shawl on you.







noreen_uk said:


> your valentino shoes look perfect on you and your stunning red K ... love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this combo beautiful




Thank you Noreen[emoji253]


----------



## hunnies74

atomic110 said:


> *hunnies74*, I used to own a swift Crair B30, sharing here the photo for your reference
> I really love the leather because it look so smooth and soft.  It also lighter weight than other leathers. I didn't have much problem on scratch, but it tend to slough more  compared to other leather. So is that something you like?
> Hope this help
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/be/b6/5e/beb65e3c207bb3d571075be0f79082d9.jpg



Thanks for sharing! Such a beautiful bag


----------



## meowmeow94

christymarie340 said:


> Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271754



Loooove the cape and your B


----------



## meowmeow94

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633



What a pretty combo!


----------



## meowmeow94

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!



You're so chic!!! Love the look


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowmeow94

With Ms B today 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## leooh

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633



Beautiful...sets the mood for V day


----------



## leooh

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!

special message for my dear friend Mr PH:
your inbox is full,couldn't reply your message. Hugs for a fabulous V day!


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!
> 
> special message for my dear friend Mr PH:
> your inbox is full,couldn't reply your message. Hugs for a fabulous V day!




Hi Leooh. Sorry just cleared mailbox. [emoji16] Have a fabulous V day too. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## thyme

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> Thanks for letting me share



fabulous!


----------



## Princess D

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!




You're so cute!  Love the red lips and of course miss Kelly! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## christymarie340

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Wow, I love everything about this! Just gorgeous meow!!


----------



## christymarie340

meowmeow94 said:


> Loooove the cape and your B




Thanks Meow[emoji253]


----------



## christymarie340

atomic110 said:


> You look so stylish *christymarie*! Happy weekend




Thank you atomic[emoji253] enjoy the weekend!


----------



## leooh

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> Thanks for letting me share



wow, supermodel!


----------



## Kat.Lee

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful shot.


----------



## Kat.Lee

christymarie340 said:


> Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271754




Gorgeous B and outfit.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> *hunnies74*, I used to own a swift Crair B30, sharing here the photo for your reference
> I really love the leather because it look so smooth and soft.  It also lighter weight than other leathers. I didn't have much problem on scratch, but it tend to slough more  compared to other leather. So is that something you like?
> Hope this help
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/be/b6/5e/beb65e3c207bb3d571075be0f79082d9.jpg




You look stunning atomic.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633



Such a vibrant colour. Fabulous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!



Fabulous shot. All well matched. 



luxurylife88 said:


> And here's my swift kelly. Love it!



Such a smooth touch. 



luxurylife88 said:


> I'm a bit rusty but let me share you my boring all black outfit with the H Constance bag 23.
> While visiting Kyoto, Japan, Feb 2016.



Lovely pic. 



nhoness said:


> Happy Friday! Here's how miss Blue Indigo B35 looks with jeans. I love the depth of this color.
> 
> 
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated



Beautiful B.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980




Perfection as always dear eternal.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> TGIF with Lindy and Oran. (By the way all the "baking" for the past months being away here ends up a little extra weight in my tum tum  [emoji64]&#127995; )
> View attachment 3270839
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good y'all! And @periodgirl28 that's the exact VCA I'm hoping for my first VCA piece! So so pretty.



Looking fabulous. 



amandakmc said:


> New belt vermillion & rose Jaipur with CDC rose gold buckle. I posted Vermillion under "what is your last Hermes purchase?"
> 
> 
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful match. 



Rami00 said:


> Gris T and my puppy in action. My puppy can't mind his own business, obviously!



Love this elegant look. And hi Gingy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Have been crazy busy. Hello to all!
> 
> View attachment 3269879



Love this colour match.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MoreBagsPlease said:


> Oh my Goodness, the constance is TDF. May I know where did you score this precious?




Thank you so much MoreBagsPlease. I got it in Hong Kong last year, thanks to my super sweet SA. [emoji4]


----------



## missjenn

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Excellent photo!! And love the color of your B


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful lovely friends for sharing my excitement and for always making me feel like a million bucks [emoji8][emoji8]...
> Finally gave into the RC temptation and got myself a RC bearne wallet with GHW, under the waves Moussie, millefleurs twilly for my B, pink clic H with RGHW and black KD! Phew! I have one more thing coming for me at the store and then I am sliding under the stones and not emerging till a couple of months for sure [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping me pick out the RC wallet my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your always sweet comments dear tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha... Close very close my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... There is a shawl but not cashmere this time, clic H and KD [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8] you are way too kind and sweet my dear[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I finally got a little sample of RC and now I am in more love than ever[emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3269115
> View attachment 3269117







eternallove4bag said:


> Heading out to see what treasures I can find today in the H store and then got to go work &#128580;... Oh well...my new promenade shawl, KD and orange clic in action today.. And daring to mix the Browns and my Etain B together [emoji16]... Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3268500
> View attachment 3268501



Always lovely to see your action pics. Beautiful as always. And your arm candies are gorgeous!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3268279
> 
> Just about to go to the airport with my loyal travelling companion & a black thin cashmere shawl to keep me warm during the flight. It's been a nice vacation. Wishing everyone a happy Wednesday [emoji41][emoji173]&#65039;




Such a beautiful scenery and bag. Always love your action shot.


----------



## Rami00

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!




Same to you gorgeous!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> Thanks for letting me share



*meowmeow*, a perfect pic! Love it.


----------



## ThierryH

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow! You look fab!


----------



## carabelli888

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow what a photo! Looking fabulous


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Happy Saturday! Finally using my b30 Colvert.


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful stack periogirl28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole outfit just  btw PH is hiding because of jetlag





smile4me6 said:


> Really pretty periogirl28!!





amandakmc said:


> Love these stacking!





pureplatinum said:


> I find the combination of all these wrist candies so beautiful!





Moirai said:


> Beautiful! Just saw this in the other thread. Love this shawl on you and the way you matched it. Is this cw 8? I think Kyokei mentioned she just got this.
> 
> 
> 
> Chic look! You look fabulous and Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pieces and lovely stack.





atomic110 said:


> You puppy  is so active and cute *Rami *! your GT and dress are beautiful&#128521;&#128521;
> 
> Very nice match from head  to toe *amandakmc *! &#128522;
> 
> Love your stack, so elegant looking *periogirl *!&#128525;
> 
> You good great * Purrsey*! Love how your Linda and Oran bring out some happy vibe&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> TGIF * eternallove*! My dear, I really enjoy seeing your outfits and  Love your style&#128525;&#128525;



I need to thank all of you with ONE BIG HUG! Thanks dears! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Happy Saturday! Finally using my b30 Colvert.
> View attachment 3272319



Congrats, you should take her out more, lovely outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!



Happy Saturday, dear elegant Rami!


----------



## periogirl28

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> Thanks for letting me share



Great colour with the neutrals!


----------



## periogirl28

christymarie340 said:


> Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271754



So glad to see your action shots again, always edgy, chic and inspiring.


----------



## periogirl28

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633



Stunning, stunning! Love RC and GHW.


----------



## periogirl28

luxurylife88 said:


> I'm a bit rusty but let me share you my boring all black outfit with the H Constance bag 23.
> While visiting Kyoto, Japan, Feb 2016.



Beautiful photo, all black is never boring especially with that standout Constance.


----------



## periogirl28

luxurylife88 said:


> And here's my swift kelly. Love it!



So special and a lovely vintage collection of clutches also. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

nhoness said:


> Happy Friday! Here's how miss Blue Indigo B35 looks with jeans. I love the depth of this color.
> 
> follow me on IG: ohncurated



This is a great look and Indigo with GHW is just perfection!


----------



## Bella2015

Starting the weekend off with my B35 [emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3272351


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sappho said:


> I absolutely love the color way of your shawl!!



Thank you so much Sappho [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



AvrilShower said:


> My dear you look gorgeous as always!
> Have a nice weekend!



And you my dear friend are a sweetheart [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> Happy to be your twin! I just saw the picture of yours and you look amazing.  It really is a stunning CW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you my dear Kyokei [emoji8][emoji8].. Am so happy that we picked the same CW. It was love at first sight with this CW for me too. Here's to many more shawls to you my dear. I know it's your first but trust me it's not your last [emoji6][emoji3]



luxurylife88 said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag ! We are bag twins.



I know [emoji3][emoji3]... Super happy to be twins with you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> *hunnies74*, I used to own a swift Crair B30, sharing here the photo for your reference
> I really love the leather because it look so smooth and soft.  It also lighter weight than other leathers. I didn't have much problem on scratch, but it tend to slough more  compared to other leather. So is that something you like?
> Hope this help
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/be/b6/5e/beb65e3c207bb3d571075be0f79082d9.jpg



I LOVE this on you my amazingly beautiful and always put together friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... So sad that you had to let it go but you know what I always believe in keeping things that you will get maximum mileage out of. What's the point of buying and just storing without using it. You did the right thing my dear 



Moirai said:


> Beautiful Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic. Your B is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is the same shawl as Kyokei. Looks great on both of you. No worries about the other thread. We're all just having fun. And I loved that you posted a pic.



Thank you my sweet friend! After dear Kyokei posted her picture I realized that we are twins [emoji3][emoji3]... You know I think we need a separate thread just to chat the way we do here... All things H and non-H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



noreen_uk said:


> beautiful stack periogirl28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole outfit just  btw PH is hiding because of jetlag



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... And yup totally missing dear PH [emoji3][emoji3]... I hope his jet lag is over now [emoji6]



atomic110 said:


> Like Moirai said, no worries and have fun! I've posted a photo, remind ourselves to live out loud[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8].. Heading over there after this thread [emoji3][emoji3]...pm'ed you[emoji6]



Kat.Lee said:


> Perfection as always dear eternal.



Thank you for being such an amazing friend always my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Always lovely to see your action pics. Beautiful as always. And your arm candies are gorgeous!




Muuah[emoji8][emoji8] taking a leaf out of your amazing style book my dear Kat. Thank you for being my inspiration always.. Missing your action shots. Please post soon


----------



## Dluvch

Bella2015 said:


> Starting the weekend off with my B35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272351



Congrats on your new gold B!  It looks great on you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bella2015 said:


> Starting the weekend off with my B35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272351



LOVE!!! Head to toe! LOVE!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633



Gorgeous!! Love your RC K and the Valentinos look amazing too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



christymarie340 said:


> Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271754



Super chic and stylish and noir B is so classy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



You look straight out of the fashion magazines! Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Jhoshopgirl said:


> Happy Saturday! Finally using my b30 Colvert.
> View attachment 3272319



Wow! Colvert B with GHW looks STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7]



Bella2015 said:


> Starting the weekend off with my B35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272351



Omg!! You look AMAZING dear Bella from the gorgeous B to the matching boots...love your gold B [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Panthere pardus, black KD and burgundy clic H in action today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... TGIF [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270979
> View attachment 3270980



I love Panthera pardus on you, this color is stunning! You've gotten me addicted to the shawls and bracelets


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!




Hello beautiful![emoji7][emoji7].. Love your dressing plus overall style my beautiful friend!!! Another gorgeous look! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Sunday [emoji8][emoji8]... Sorry missed your picture yesterday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> I love Panthera pardus on you, this color is stunning! You've gotten me addicted to the shawls and bracelets




My darling friend I love sharing my love for shawls and bracelets and having friends like you join in my passion makes it so much more enjoyable[emoji8][emoji8].. Can't wait to see you rocking the shawls and bracelets


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!



the B is sooo gorgeous! love Hakkasan too


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3272459




 that color is drop dead gorgeous my beautiful friend [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]... My goodness is there any fabulous color that you don't own! In awe of your style and your amazing collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Hope you had a wonderful lunch!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> the B is sooo gorgeous! love Hakkasan too




Thank you dear! Lunch with extended family was delicious as usual.


----------



## LadySummerRose

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3272459




This is perfect!


----------



## Bobmops

Bella2015 said:


> Starting the weekend off with my B35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272351



Great pairing &#128525;&#128525;love your style!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3272459



Omg , perfection !


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!



So sexy , Rami ! Happy Valentine &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Abroadoutlook

On 12 February, 1947, Dior launched his "New Look." I've always loved it and decided to do a twist on the outfit, complete with my Kelly: http://www.abroadoutlook.com/the-newest-look-a-tribute-to-diors-new-look/

The Kelly is seriously perfect. I am so relentlessly happy with it.


----------



## Bobmops

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> Thanks for letting me share



You look amazing , totally forgot to look at B ))


----------



## Bobmops

christymarie340 said:


> Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271754



Very noble look ! Love it &#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3271435
> 
> 
> My first shawl along with my clic H and K!



Love your gothic inspired look &#128148;&#128148; you integrating H items in your style just  amazingly ! Very impressive &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My poor Birkin had to pose for a funny Instagram pic today. I had the idea after my debit card was eaten up by the coin counting machine due to inactivity (my bf and I were too slow in opening up the piggy banks fast enough and there was no warning...). So I had to count my wealth manually [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> that color is drop dead gorgeous my beautiful friend [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]... My goodness is there any fabulous color that you don't own! In awe of your style and your amazing collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Hope you had a wonderful lunch!



Thank you dearest! There is no way for me to own all of Hermes' rainbow, I just have a few favourite shades. Really enjoyed lunch! 



LadySummerRose said:


> This is perfect!



Thank you. Waiting to see what you scored in Paris! 



Bobmops said:


> Omg , perfection !



Thank you dear Bopmops!


----------



## periogirl28

Abroadoutlook said:


> On 12 February, 1947, Dior launched his "New Look." I've always loved it and decided to do a twist on the outfit, complete with my Kelly: http://www.abroadoutlook.com/the-newest-look-a-tribute-to-diors-new-look/
> 
> The Kelly is seriously perfect. I am so relentlessly happy with it.



Fab idea and I can see why you love your Kelly! She's a beaut!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dearest! There is no way for me to own all of Hermes' rainbow, I just have a few favourite shades. Really enjoyed lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Waiting to see what you scored in Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Bopmops!




Oh but your fabulous collection leaves me in awe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You are way too modest my gorgeous friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

CrackBerryCream said:


> My poor Birkin had to pose for a funny Instagram pic today. I had the idea after my debit card was eaten up by the coin counting machine due to inactivity (my bf and I were too slow in opening up the piggy banks fast enough and there was no warning...). So I had to count my wealth manually [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3272631




Like the background for your beautiful B [emoji4][emoji4]... Priceless shot [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Bagzzonly

Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!! Love your RC K and the Valentinos look amazing too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! You look AMAZING dear Bella from the gorgeous B to the matching boots...love your gold B [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Ty my dear sweet friend.  I admire your style and the gorgeous pieces in your collection!


----------



## Bella2015

Bobmops said:


> Great pairing [emoji7][emoji7]love your style!




Ty Bobmops [emoji8]


----------



## Bella2015

Israeli_Flava said:


> LOVE!!! Head to toe! LOVE!




Ty Israeli_flava. [emoji8]



Dira919 said:


> Congrats on your new gold B!  It looks great on you!




Ty my sweet sister [emoji8]


----------



## Bella2015

CrackBerryCream said:


> My poor Birkin had to pose for a funny Instagram pic today. I had the idea after my debit card was eaten up by the coin counting machine due to inactivity (my bf and I were too slow in opening up the piggy banks fast enough and there was no warning...). So I had to count my wealth manually [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3272631




Love the color of your B[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bella2015

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3272459




Love the color!


----------



## Bella2015

wonger1024 said:


> Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272702




Happy New Year!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Fantastic handbag!! She's a stunner!


----------



## swtvt712

wonger1024 said:


> Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272702


what a nice pop of color! What size is it?


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3272459



What a completely fabulous picture!!


----------



## missjenn

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Happy Saturday! Finally using my b30 Colvert.
> View attachment 3272319




I absolutely love Colbert with GHW. One of my preferred colors for B! Looks great on you


----------



## Seedlessplum

Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!







Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Happy Valentine's Day to everyone. Congrats Seed. U r so lucky. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to everyone. Congrats Seed. U r so lucky. [emoji3]



Thanks PH and welcome back! 
Being so busy.... Hope I had not missed too much of the great shots from you and the rest!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Sweet gift and sweet flowers from your sweet DH to a sweetheart like you! Happy Valentine's Day!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Sweet gift and sweet flowers from your sweet DH to a sweetheart like you! Happy Valentine's Day!!



Thanks Kat 
Happy V day to you!
By the way, u look awesome in your H shots &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks Kat
> Happy V day to you!
> By the way, u look awesome in your H shots [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Thank you Seedlessplum for your sweet words. Here's a flower bouquet from me [emoji253][emoji4]!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum for your sweet words. Here's a flower bouquet from me [emoji253][emoji4]!



Awwwww....
So sweet of you. Muacks!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008



OMG!! Your sexy arm and hand! Those rings are really TDF!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

wonger1024 said:


> Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272702



U have a beautiful constance. Thanks for sharing this beautiful photo


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> OMG!! Your sexy arm and hand! Those rings are really TDF!!!




Thank you Seedless. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008




Everything in this pic is simply Stunning!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Seedless. [emoji8][emoji8]



You are always welcomed, my friend.
Have a great Valentine's Day!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Everything in this pic is simply Stunning!




Thank you Kat. Happy Valentine Day to you. [emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> You are always welcomed, my friend.
> Have a great Valentine's Day!




Happy Valentine Day to you too. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## noreen_uk

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> Thanks for letting me share



wow you look like a runaway model ... perfect combo too


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!


happy v-day rami ... beautiful shot



Jhoshopgirl said:


> Happy Saturday! Finally using my b30 Colvert.
> View attachment 3272319


love your outfit matches well with your B colvert ... happy v-day



Bella2015 said:


> Starting the weekend off with my B35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272351


you look beautiful bella ... everything goes really well together your boots, belt and your stunning gold bag 



Abroadoutlook said:


> On 12 February, 1947, Dior launched his "New Look." I've always loved it and decided to do a twist on the outfit, complete with my Kelly: http://www.abroadoutlook.com/the-newest-look-a-tribute-to-diors-new-look/
> 
> The Kelly is seriously perfect. I am so relentlessly happy with it.


your kelly looks divine 



CrackBerryCream said:


> My poor Birkin had to pose for a funny Instagram pic today. I had the idea after my debit card was eaten up by the coin counting machine due to inactivity (my bf and I were too slow in opening up the piggy banks fast enough and there was no warning...). So I had to count my wealth manually [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3272631


beautiful B


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3272459



your bag is beyond gorgeous


----------



## noreen_uk

wonger1024 said:


> Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272702


love your outfit and your gorgeous C 



Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


happy v-day seedlessplum ... your dh knows how to pick a beautiful v-day presents 



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008


beautiful shot PH and happy v-day


----------



## Seedlessplum

noreen_uk said:


> happy v-day seedlessplum ... your dh knows how to pick a beautiful v-day presents



Thanks, noreen_uk


----------



## Blingaddict

Hermes Evelyne in action on Valentine's brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> love your outfit and your gorgeous C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy v-day seedlessplum ... your dh knows how to pick a beautiful v-day presents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shot PH and happy v-day




Thank you Noreen. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273072
> 
> Hermes Evelyne in action on Valentine's brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




Nice outfit. Great place too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!




Nice shot Rami. I love the tripod standing lamp from RL too. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Bella2015 said:


> Love the color!



Thank you! 



weibandy said:


> What a completely fabulous picture!!



Thank you! 



noreen_uk said:


> your bag is beyond gorgeous



Thank you! 



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008



Everything in this pic is just fabulous! 



Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Beautiful set! 

Happy Valentine's everyone!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273072
> 
> Hermes Evelyne in action on Valentine's brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Beautiful color combination.
Is that a j12 that is on your wrist


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful set!
> 
> Happy Valentine's everyone!



Happy V day to u, Periogirl28 &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in this pic is just fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful set!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's everyone!




Thank you Periogirl. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

seedlessplum said:


> happy v day to u, periogirl28 &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;



&#127801;&#10084;&#65039;&#127801;&#128516;


----------



## Myrkur

Quick photo, will catch up later as I'm currently in Budapest


----------



## PrestigeH

Myrkur said:


> Quick photo, will catch up later as I'm currently in Budapest
> 
> View attachment 3273096




Enjoy Urself!! U look fabulous!! [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Thats sweet &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! Have a great romantic day !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008



Finally , finally we can be twins on something  !!! Love that Bvlgari pieses as well &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;happy V day !


----------



## Seedlessplum

Myrkur said:


> Quick photo, will catch up later as I'm currently in Budapest
> 
> View attachment 3273096



Have fun! Enjoy your Evelyne!





Bobmops said:


> Thats sweet &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! Have a great romantic day !



Thank you!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Finally , finally we can be twins on something  !!! Love that Bvlgari pieses as well [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]happy V day !




Thank you Bobmops. I am honoured to be ur twin. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3273144




That's so special and unique. Love love love. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008



Some people enjoy being wined and dined for Valentine's day to get you into the love mood, but for me all I need are pics like this   Perfection my friend!  Happy v day to you!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3273144



Happy Valentine's Day my friend, wishing you lots of love and happiness!


----------



## Dluvch

Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Ahhhhh your hubby is a good man!  Happy v day!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3272459



The perfect Valentine's day pink H B!


----------



## thyme

Happy Valentine's Day to all..

Can't decide which bag/mousseline? &#128540;


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Some people enjoy being wined and dined for Valentine's day to get you into the love mood, but for me all I need are pics like this   Perfection my friend!  Happy v day to you!




Awww thank you Dira. U r so sweet. Kisses to you. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

Its snowy Valentine ! 
Best wishes and endless love to all our friends &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128148;&#128148;!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3273144



Great pic with wonderful meaning ! Thank you Periogirl &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;! Happy Vday to you ! &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Wonderful! Love the color, congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> That's so special and unique. Love love love. [emoji3]




Thank you dear Prestige!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day my friend, wishing you lots of love and happiness!




Thank you, the same wishes to you also!


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> The perfect Valentine's day pink H B!




[emoji6][emoji175][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all..
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide which bag/mousseline? [emoji12]




You know I would choose pink! Have a fabulous Valentine's dear!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Great pic with wonderful meaning ! Thank you Periogirl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]! Happy Vday to you ! [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]




Thank you Bobmops! Lovely photo. Stay warm and happy today!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Its snowy Valentine !
> 
> Best wishes and endless love to all our friends [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji174][emoji174]!




Nice picture. He is so cool. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Nice picture. He is so cool. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



He said , you are very cool too&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Its snowy Valentine !
> 
> Best wishes and endless love to all our friends [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji174][emoji174]!



What a sweet shot. Happy snowy Valentine's Day Bobmops.[emoji253][emoji191][emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## Princess D

Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008


beautiful shot as usual * PrestigeH*! seem like you like Bvlgari too  


Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273072
> 
> Hermes Evelyne in action on Valentine's brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


looking great for VDay *Blingaddict * 


Myrkur said:


> Quick photo, will catch up later as I'm currently in Budapest
> 
> View attachment 3273096


Your outfit is nice~ enjoy Budapest * Myrkur*


periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3273144


You are so sweet *periogirl *! very cute one! Happy Vday to you too~


chincac said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all..
> 
> Can't decide which bag/mousseline? &#128540;


both look great * chincac* 


Bobmops said:


> Its snowy Valentine !
> Best wishes and endless love to all our friends &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128148;&#128148;!


I love this shot! it put a smile on me  thanks *Bobmops *! Happy Vdays


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> He said , you are very cool too[emoji41][emoji41]




Thank you [emoji14]


----------



## PrestigeH

Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195




Miss K looks sweet and beautiful !!! [emoji12][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> beautiful shot as usual * PrestigeH*! seem like you like Bvlgari too
> 
> 
> 
> looking great for VDay *Blingaddict *
> 
> 
> 
> Your outfit is nice~ enjoy Budapest * Myrkur*
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet *periogirl *! very cute one! Happy Vday to you too~
> 
> 
> 
> both look great * chincac*
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shot! it put a smile on me  thanks *Bobmops *! Happy Vdays




Thank you Atomic. [emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

meowmeow94 said:


> With Ms B today
> Thanks for letting me share


you look like a star *meowmeow*


Jhoshopgirl said:


> Happy Saturday! Finally using my b30 Colvert.
> View attachment 3272319


she is beautiful *Joshopgirl*! bring her out more~


Bella2015 said:


> Starting the weekend off with my B35 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272351


very stylish *Bella2015 *! well done!


periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti/ Tosca went to lunch today at Hakkasan. Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3272459


wow, stunning RC and fearless embroideries work, i love it * periogirl* 


Abroadoutlook said:


> On 12 February, 1947, Dior launched his "New Look." I've always loved it and decided to do a twist on the outfit, complete with my Kelly: http://www.abroadoutlook.com/the-newest-look-a-tribute-to-diors-new-look/
> 
> The Kelly is seriously perfect. I am so relentlessly happy with it.


Yes, seriously perfect * Abroadoutlook*! 


CrackBerryCream said:


> My poor Birkin had to pose for a funny Instagram pic today. I had the idea after my debit card was eaten up by the coin counting machine due to inactivity (my bf and I were too slow in opening up the piggy banks fast enough and there was no warning...). So I had to count my wealth manually [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3272631


*CrackBerryCream *, Thats an awesome shot! in our culture, we will call it "Huat ar"


----------



## atomic110

Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195


she is beautiful! enjoy your VDay dinner *PrincessD*


wonger1024 said:


> Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272702


*wonger*, indeed this is a Perfect C for Lunar New Year celebration! 


Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


You are lucky girl *Seedlessplum*! lovely DH and beautiful gift


----------



## christymarie340

periogirl28 said:


> So glad to see your action shots again, always edgy, chic and inspiring.




Periogirl28, that's such a nice compliment, thank you so much[emoji4][emoji253]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Just gorgeous.  Happy valentine's Day


----------



## Bella2015

Bobmops said:


> Its snowy Valentine !
> 
> Best wishes and endless love to all our friends [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji174][emoji174]!




He's just so adorable.  Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## Bella2015

Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195




A bag that beautiful deserves her own seat.


----------



## Bella2015

chincac said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all..
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide which bag/mousseline? [emoji12]




Definitely the Birkin.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Wow! Love the beautiful blues! I am all about matching so this picture is heaven for me [emoji170][emoji170]... Your DH did a great job!!... Happy Valentine's Day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008



Muuah! Missed you my darling friend! Hope you are recovering well from the jet lag and enjoying your new goodies!!! That green Jige is DIVINE and omg those blings on your fingers are stunning! Fabulous shot as usual [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; happy Valentine's BFF [emoji3][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3273144



Stunning!! Happy Valentine's Day my beautiful friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. What a pretty picture this is[emoji8][emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> Its snowy Valentine !
> 
> Best wishes and endless love to all our friends [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8][emoji174][emoji174]!




Happy Valentine's Day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Louis looks so adorable and I love your Galop ring! Super pretty [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

wonger1024 said:


> Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272702



Wow! RC C looks gorgeous and you wear it so well[emoji173]&#65039;



Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273072
> 
> Hermes Evelyne in action on Valentine's brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Very beautifully put together! Hope you had an amazing brunch [emoji173]&#65039;



Myrkur said:


> Quick photo, will catch up later as I'm currently in Budapest
> 
> View attachment 3273096



You always look so beautiful Mykur[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love your ruby evie and matching TT shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chincac said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all..
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide which bag/mousseline? [emoji12]




The B please! So pretty [emoji178][emoji178]


Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195




She makes for a beautiful VIP so definitely deserves a seat of her own [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! RC C looks gorgeous and you wear it so well[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautifully put together! Hope you had an amazing brunch [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You always look so beautiful Mykur[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love your ruby evie and matching TT shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The B please! So pretty [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> She makes for a beautiful VIP so definitely deserves a seat of her own [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Hello my BFF. Thank you. Congrats to ur new KD too. Wow wow wow. How did u do it? [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3273144



This is so cute!







Dira919 said:


> Ahhhhh your hubby is a good man!  Happy v day!



Thanks, Dira919, so far so good LOL


----------



## Seedlessplum

chincac said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all..
> 
> Can't decide which bag/mousseline? &#128540;



Both looks great on you! Happy V day to you


----------



## Seedlessplum

Bobmops said:


> Its snowy Valentine !
> Best wishes and endless love to all our friends &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128148;&#128148;!



Cute cute action shot!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hello my BFF. Thank you. Congrats to ur new KD too. Wow wow wow. How did u do it? [emoji3]




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]...learning from you I guess [emoji3][emoji3]... My SA knows I am on a mission to get these beauties so poor thing is transferring these from other stores! [emoji23][emoji23].. And talking about KD collection when do We get to see a family picture of yours? Dying to [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Seedlessplum

Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195



Such a pretty purse, hope u had a great V day!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]...learning from you I guess [emoji3][emoji3]... My SA knows I am on a mission to get these beauties so poor thing is transferring these from other stores! [emoji23][emoji23].. And talking about KD collection when do We get to see a family picture of yours? Dying to [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Ur SA is lovely. I need to thank her too. When all ur KDs arrived over at my side, I will do a family pic for u. [emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> You are lucky girl *Seedlessplum*! lovely DH and beautiful gift






Bella2015 said:


> Just gorgeous.  Happy valentine's Day







eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Love the beautiful blues! I am all about matching so this picture is heaven for me [emoji170][emoji170]... Your DH did a great job!!... Happy Valentine's Day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you my dear friends, Happy Valentine's Day to all of you


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Ur SA is lovely. I need to thank her too. When all ur KDs arrived over at my side, I will do a family pic for u. [emoji12]




Hahahaha!! You are too funny and NO you aren't getting any of mine until you share all of yours [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Love the beautiful blues! I am all about matching so this picture is heaven for me [emoji170][emoji170]... Your DH did a great job!!... Happy Valentine's Day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Muuah! Missed you my darling friend! Hope you are recovering well from the jet lag and enjoying your new goodies!!! That green Jige is DIVINE and omg those blings on your fingers are stunning! Fabulous shot as usual [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; happy Valentine's BFF [emoji3][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!! Happy Valentine's Day my beautiful friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. What a pretty picture this is[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Louis looks so adorable and I love your Galop ring! Super pretty [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you dear ! Here he sends something to you &#128525;&#128536;&#128526;


----------



## Ethengdurst

wonger1024 said:


> Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272702



Twins on the C! You look so chic!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear ! Here he sends something to you &#128525;&#128536;&#128526;



Lovely ring. But your pug steals the spotlight!


----------



## marbella8

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Happy Saturday! Finally using my b30 Colvert.
> View attachment 3272319



Gorgeous bag and adorable background


----------



## Ethengdurst

chincac said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all..
> 
> Can't decide which bag/mousseline? &#128540;



Both gorgeous, but I vote for the blues! &#128077;


----------



## Ethengdurst

Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195



Very elegant! Happy Vday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear ! Here he sends something to you [emoji7][emoji8][emoji41]




So much snow. Look at Louis legs. Embedded in the snow. So cute!!! [emoji16]


----------



## Ethengdurst

periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3273144



How cute and fun, you have an amazing collection, periogirl28!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear ! Here he sends something to you [emoji7][emoji8][emoji41]




Omg! He really is a sweetheart!!! Huge hugs to him! And thank you for the beautiful picture [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ethengdurst

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273072
> 
> Hermes Evelyne in action on Valentine's brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Perfection! Happy Vday!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Myrkur said:


> Quick photo, will catch up later as I'm currently in Budapest
> 
> View attachment 3273096



Love your whole outfit!


----------



## marbella8

Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195



Too cute!


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> View attachment 3273144



Very sweet!


----------



## marbella8

chincac said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all..
> 
> Can't decide which bag/mousseline? &#128540;



Always love your photos. Definitely B, how cute is that pink!


----------



## marbella8

Bobmops said:


> Its snowy Valentine !
> Best wishes and endless love to all our friends &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128148;&#128148;!



Seriously, too, too cute!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marbella8

Myrkur said:


> Quick photo, will catch up later as I'm currently in Budapest
> 
> View attachment 3273096



Your Evelyne's color is so rich and pigmented, gorgeous with that scarf!


----------



## marbella8

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008



So much eye candy! Makes me want to pull my Green Jige out too! Looking good !


----------



## marbella8

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273072
> 
> Hermes Evelyne in action on Valentine's brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Beautifully casual and dressed up at the same time


----------



## marbella8

wonger1024 said:


> Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272702



I absolutely love this look, nothing as classic as pumps, jeans, and a blazer, and the red C, wowza!!!!!


----------



## marbella8

Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> 
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



So sweet !


----------



## marbella8

Abroadoutlook said:


> On 12 February, 1947, Dior launched his "New Look." I've always loved it and decided to do a twist on the outfit, complete with my Kelly: http://www.abroadoutlook.com/the-newest-look-a-tribute-to-diors-new-look/
> 
> The Kelly is seriously perfect. I am so relentlessly happy with it.



Love this look, the gloves, the matching shoes, the hair, and of course the classic Kelly!


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!



Seriously, what a skirt, that flash of bright color at the seam. Stunning as always !


----------



## marbella8

christymarie340 said:


> Enjoyed dinner at the old Johnson & Johnson Estate tonite and Miss B joined me[emoji4] Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271754



Love your whole outfit, and your hair is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Love the cape and of course the B!


----------



## marbella8

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271633



Now that is a happy-color shot!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#129300;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bella2015

atomic110 said:


> you look like a star *meowmeow*
> 
> 
> 
> she is beautiful *Joshopgirl*! bring her out more~
> 
> 
> 
> very stylish *Bella2015 *! well done!
> 
> 
> 
> wow, stunning RC and fearless embroideries work, i love it * periogirl*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, seriously perfect * Abroadoutlook*!
> 
> 
> 
> *CrackBerryCream *, Thats an awesome shot! in our culture, we will call it "Huat ar"




Ty Atomic. Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#129300;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273313




Awwwwwe my beautiful friend.  Happy Valentine's Day! You deserve all of the goodies you received.  Enjoy the day.  Btw I could never get tired looking at your B35. It's a. Beautiful color.


----------



## PrestigeH

marbella8 said:


> So much eye candy! Makes me want to pull my Green Jige out too! Looking good !




Thank you Marbella. Can't wait to see ur Jige too. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#129300;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273313




Thank you. Nice collage. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Awwwwwe my beautiful friend.  Happy Valentine's Day! You deserve all of the goodies you received.  Enjoy the day.  Btw I could never get tired looking at your B35. It's a. Beautiful color.



Thank you so much my dear Bella [emoji8][emoji8]...have an amazing and beautiful day yourself 



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you. Nice collage. [emoji3]




Following your footsteps again my friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji3][emoji3]... The teacher becomes the student [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Princess D

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#129300;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273313




Love everything especially the Constance [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my dream hg combo!!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#129300;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273313


Happy Valentine's Day my  dear eternallove ! What a great way to start  your day!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## periogirl28

Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195



How lovely! Happy Valentine's! 



atomic110 said:


> you look like a star *meowmeow*
> 
> she is beautiful *Joshopgirl*! bring her out more~
> 
> very stylish *Bella2015 *! well done!
> 
> wow, stunning RC and fearless embroideries work, i love it * periogirl*
> 
> Yes, seriously perfect * Abroadoutlook*!
> 
> *CrackBerryCream *, Thats an awesome shot! in our culture, we will call it "Huat ar"



Interesting place to put a dragon right?



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Love the beautiful blues! I am all about matching so this picture is heaven for me [emoji170][emoji170]... Your DH did a great job!!... Happy Valentine's Day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Muuah! Missed you my darling friend! Hope you are recovering well from the jet lag and enjoying your new goodies!!! That green Jige is DIVINE and omg those blings on your fingers are stunning! Fabulous shot as usual [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; happy Valentine's BFF [emoji3][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!! Happy Valentine's Day my beautiful friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. What a pretty picture this is[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Louis looks so adorable and I love your Galop ring! Super pretty [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you dear, kind as ever! 



Seedlessplum said:


> This is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dira919, so far so good LOL



Thanks! 



Ethengdurst said:


> How cute and fun, you have an amazing collection, periogirl28!



Thank you that's very kind!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#129300;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273313



Woohoo, love this collage! Have a great day!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena.



so pretty! love the carnelian pendant..happy valentine's day dear 



Bobmops said:


> Its snowy Valentine !
> Best wishes and endless love to all our friends !



gorgeous dog..adorable! 



periogirl28 said:


> You know I would choose pink! Have a fabulous Valentine's dear!



can you be less predictable?  i did go with sakura in the end..thank you 



Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat



ahhh love your K! 



atomic110 said:


> both look great * chincac*



thank you *atomic110.*.went with the pink!


----------



## periogirl28

marbella8 said:


> Very sweet!



Thank you, &#128536;&#128558;


chincac said:


> so pretty! love the carnelian pendant..happy valentine's day dear
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous dog..adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> can you be less predictable?  i did go with sakura in the end..thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh love your K!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *atomic110.*.went with the pink!



I would NEVER pick Blue over Pink! Hahaha! Thank you, that VCA was a gift from DS ( via DH, a while back ) and he likes it when I wear it. &#128516;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Princess D said:


> Love everything especially the Constance [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my dream hg combo!!



Thank you so much Princess D[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My C is also my HG bag. Happy to have found her [emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day my  dear eternallove ! What a great way to start  your day![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much my wonderful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... It's been a wonderful morning indeed [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]



periogirl28 said:


> Woohoo, love this collage! Have a great day!




Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Have an amazing day yourself


----------



## thyme

this thread move at lightning speed...i will try to catch up...



Bella2015 said:


> Definitely the Birkin.



thank you for the vote *Bella2015* i did take the B.



eternallove4bag said:


> The B please! So pretty



thank you! the B it is 



Seedlessplum said:


> Both looks great on you! Happy V day to you



thank you *Seedlessplum*



Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear ! Here he sends something to you



awww..soo cute! 



Ethengdurst said:


> Both gorgeous, but I vote for the blues!



thank you *Ethengdurst*  pink won this round! blue next for sure..



marbella8 said:


> Always love your photos. Definitely B, how cute is that pink!



you are too sweet. thank you *marbella8* yes i did take the pink in the end..


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> this thread move at lightning speed...i will try to catch up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the vote *Bella2015* i did take the B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! the B it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Seedlessplum*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww..soo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Ethengdurst*  pink won this round! blue next for sure..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are too sweet. thank you *marbella8* yes i did take the pink in the end..




Awesome! That pink B is divine [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> I would NEVER pick Blue over Pink! Hahaha! Thank you, that VCA was a gift from DS ( via DH, a while back ) and he likes it when I wear it.



 yes yes ok! awww...sweet DS&DH..



eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? ]....and all the LOVE behind them



ohh loads of goodies in the collage!


----------



## MSO13

quiet Valentine's Day with my new lady, giving her a good conditioning to get her ready for Spring


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> yes yes ok! awww...sweet DS&DH..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh loads of goodies in the collage!




Thank you dear chincac [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> quiet Valentine's Day with my new lady, giving her a good conditioning to get her ready for Spring
> View attachment 3273445



She is a beauty, MrsO! Have a wonderful Valentine's day!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#129300;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273313



Happy Valentine's Day to you too! Love them all!



Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear ! Here he sends something to you &#128525;&#128536;&#128526;



What a great pic! 



Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195



Beautiful Kelly!



periogirl28 said:


> Something small to wish you all Happy Valentine's! Heart cadena. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> View attachment 3273144



Happy Valentine's to you, periogirl!



chincac said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all..
> Can't decide which bag/mousseline? &#128540;



Both are fabulous! Happy Valentine's to you too!


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Its snowy Valentine !
> Best wishes and endless love to all our friends &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128148;&#128148;!



Love this pic! Great shot!



Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3273072
> 
> Hermes Evelyne in action on Valentine's brunch [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



You look fabulous!



Myrkur said:


> Quick photo, will catch up later as I'm currently in Budapest
> View attachment 3273096



Have a great time! Love seeing your Evie and TT.



PrestigeH said:


> Thank you everyone for all the beautiful posts. Lots to catch up. Meanwhile, a casual outing with Mr Jige. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3273008



Fabulous arm candies and jige! 



wonger1024 said:


> Lunar New Year celebration continues with Miss C ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272702



You look lovely. Love the pop color of your C.



Seedlessplum said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all lovely members!
> View attachment 3272974
> 
> View attachment 3272975
> 
> Got the clicclac and flowers as surprise gifts from DH. Decided to post a whole matching set because they remind me of some Chinese bridal dowry (&#22235;&#28857;&#37329 &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;



Beautiful H and flowers. Happy Valentine's to you too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> quiet Valentine's Day with my new lady, giving her a good conditioning to get her ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 3273445



Love it with the GHW! Great choice MrsOwen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> She is a beauty, MrsO! Have a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to you too! Love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's to you, periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are fabulous! Happy Valentine's to you too!




Thank you my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Have an amazing  Valentine's Day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

MrsOwen3 said:


> quiet Valentine's Day with my new lady, giving her a good conditioning to get her ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 3273445


She is a graceful lady and deserve a good treatment &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Nice shot Rami. I love the tripod standing lamp from RL too. [emoji3]



Thank you. Good eye.. It's a telescope...I do try to peek once in a while hoping to see something magical.


----------



## Pursebop

*
Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
Love ********
XO*
*#Birkin25 #HermesPink*


----------



## thyme

Moirai said:


> Both are fabulous! Happy Valentine's to you too!



thank you *Moirai*


----------



## christymarie340

******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*




What a beautiful picture!! You should frame that!!!


----------



## christymarie340

MrsOwen3 said:


> quiet Valentine's Day with my new lady, giving her a good conditioning to get her ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 3273445




Oh I have such a weakness for toile! This is a beauty, congrats!!!


----------



## christymarie340

marbella8 said:


> Love your whole outfit, and your hair is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Love the cape and of course the B!




I'm blushing, thank you marbella[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

marbella8 said:


> Seriously, what a skirt, that flash of bright color at the seam. Stunning as always !


Thank you :kiss:


eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#55358;&#56596;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273313


Happy Valentine's Day my friend.


******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*



What a beautiful shot. Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## Sappho

******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*



How beautiful!!!

Happy V-Day ladies!


----------



## ThierryH

******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*



********, Thanks for the lovely flowers. Your B is TDF!

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. Good eye.. It's a telescope...I do try to peek once in a while hoping to see something magical.



Your fabulous taste extends to everything in your home as well! Love this!


----------



## tea4two

chincac said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to all..
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide which bag/mousseline? [emoji12]




Perfectly pinkalicious gets my vote BUT your gorgeous blue Moynat is making  my heart palpitate quickly!!!


----------



## thyme

tea4two said:


> Perfectly pinkalicious gets my vote BUT your gorgeous blue Moynat is making  my heart palpitate quickly!!!



thank you *tea4two* .. i can't resist box calf!


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*




Gorgeous shot!!! You have one gorgeous flower vase [emoji7][emoji3]



Rami00 said:


> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day my friend.
> 
> 
> What a beautiful shot. Happy Valentine's Day



Happy Valentine's Day my stunning friend [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji173]&#65039; 



Rami00 said:


> Thank you. Good eye.. It's a telescope...I do try to peek once in a while hoping to see something magical.




Such a beautiful piece [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And I love the idea of peeking to find something magical


----------



## Bella2015

******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*




As always awesome pic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#129300;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273313



I absolutely love this pic!  You captured everything I love


----------



## Dluvch

Bobmops said:


> Thank you dear ! Here he sends something to you &#128525;&#128536;&#128526;



He's so adorable!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

Princess D said:


> Miss K25 Craie out to Valentine's Day dinner with us and of course has her own seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273195



Love Ms. Craie!  She definitely needs her own seat!


----------



## Dluvch

MrsOwen3 said:


> quiet Valentine's Day with my new lady, giving her a good conditioning to get her ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 3273445



She's a beauty!!!! I like the different textures and color combination!  Great bag!


----------



## Icyss

Taking Miss K for a Vday ride


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> I absolutely love this pic!  You captured everything I love




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8].. It's a special day indeed made more so by celebrating with the kids [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Icyss said:


> Taking Miss K for a Vday ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273831




Wow!! Your K is stunning and I love the twillies matching with the rodeo [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## missjenn

******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*




Awesome color combinations! Beautiful picture


----------



## missjenn

MrsOwen3 said:


> quiet Valentine's Day with my new lady, giving her a good conditioning to get her ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 3273445




What a beautiful Kelly! I love it


----------



## theITbag

Black box Egee clutch with PDH on table at Japanese restaurant.


----------



## eternallove4bag

theITbag said:


> Black box Egee clutch with PDH on table at Japanese restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273856




Stunning clutch [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pureplatinum

******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*


Love love love this!!


----------



## pureplatinum

From some ways back. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> quiet Valentine's Day with my new lady, giving her a good conditioning to get her ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 3273445




Very special K. Beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> She is a beauty, MrsO! Have a wonderful Valentine's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to you too! Love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's to you, periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are fabulous! Happy Valentine's to you too!




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. Good eye.. It's a telescope...I do try to peek once in a while hoping to see something magical.




Beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*




Very lovely ********.


----------



## PrestigeH

Icyss said:


> Taking Miss K for a Vday ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273831




Gorgeous red. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

theITbag said:


> Black box Egee clutch with PDH on table at Japanese restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273856




What a gorgeous clutch. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

pureplatinum said:


> From some ways back. Thanks for letting me share




Always beautiful colour for herbag. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later. 
Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055




Thank you for sharing. U r so stunning. [emoji3]


----------



## Ryan

Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.


----------



## PrestigeH

Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068




Love the shawl and the bag. [emoji3]


----------



## ChaneLisette

Hope everyone had a great Valentines Day! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ChaneLisette

Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055




Love everything!


----------



## Icyss

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! Your K is stunning and I love the twillies matching with the rodeo [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you[emoji253]



PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous red. [emoji3]




Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## PrestigeH

ChaneLisette said:


> Hope everyone had a great Valentines Day! [emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful and romantic. [emoji3]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068



Love the shawl and you've styled it very nicely.  It looks great on you!  Looking good!


----------



## weibandy

Pico in action, carrying a rose on Valentines Day.  Hope everyone is having fun


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## frenchyfind

TPM JAUNE POUSSIN,   Scored this yesterday, good to have it in my fav color before it is discontinued.


----------



## PrestigeH

weibandy said:


> Pico in action, carrying a rose on Valentines Day.  Hope everyone is having fun




Looking great. Picotin is so beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3274182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPM JAUNE POUSSIN,   Scored this yesterday, good to have it in my fav color before it is discontinued.




So cute and refreshing colour too. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you for sharing. U r so stunning. [emoji3]







ChaneLisette said:


> Love everything!




Thank you *PrestigeH, ChaneLisette* for your kind words.


----------



## Kat.Lee

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3274182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPM JAUNE POUSSIN,   Scored this yesterday, good to have it in my fav color before it is discontinued.



Such a refreshing colour. Congrats! 



weibandy said:


> Pico in action, carrying a rose on Valentines Day.  Hope everyone is having fun



Beautiful as always! 



ChaneLisette said:


> Hope everyone had a great Valentines Day! [emoji173]&#65039;



Love this cute K! 



Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068



You look great !


----------



## PrestigeH

Monday outfit. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing my beautiful and amazing friends here a very happy Valentine's Day... Love you all[emoji178][emoji178]... Starting my day right.. With flowers, coffee, cuddly teddy bears ? &#129300;[emoji3]....and all the LOVE behind them [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273313


beautiful shot ... hope you have a lovely v-day yesterday with family 



MrsOwen3 said:


> quiet Valentine's Day with my new lady, giving her a good conditioning to get her ready for Spring
> 
> View attachment 3273445


your new lady is gorgeous mrsO ... hope you have a good v-day yesterday


----------



## noreen_uk

******** said:


> *
> Happy Valentines Day beautifuls
> Love ********
> XO*
> *#Birkin25 #HermesPink*


gorgeous pink B ********



Icyss said:


> Taking Miss K for a Vday ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273831


you have a stunning companion for your v-day lcyss ... love it



theITbag said:


> Black box Egee clutch with PDH on table at Japanese restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273856


beautiful clutch ... hope you have a lovely dinner 



pureplatinum said:


> From some ways back. Thanks for letting me share


love your outfit and bag


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055


you look lovely kat very elegant ... love it  happy monday to you too



Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068


the shawl look great on you ryan 



ChaneLisette said:


> Hope everyone had a great Valentines Day! &#10084;&#65039;


beautiful 



weibandy said:


> Pico in action, carrying a rose on Valentines Day.  Hope everyone is having fun


love your picotin .. can i know what colour is this?


----------



## noreen_uk

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3274182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPM JAUNE POUSSIN,   Scored this yesterday, good to have it in my fav color before it is discontinued.


congrats your new tpm colour suits you well 



PrestigeH said:


> Monday outfit. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3274292



love what i've seen in here PH ... good choice to start your monday


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> congrats your new tpm colour suits you well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love what i've seen in here PH ... good choice to start your monday




Thank you Noreen. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Monday outfit. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3274292




You shots are always full of artistic touch. Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

noreen_uk said:


> you look lovely kat very elegant ... love it  happy monday to you too



Thank you for being so kind noreen_uk.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You shots are always full of artistic touch. Love it.




Thank you very much. My Best Best Best Friend. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Monday outfit. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3274292



Very nice my friend, I enjoy starting my day off with a cup of coffee and looking at your outfit shots for the day!  Love the color, is that rouge h?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3274182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPM JAUNE POUSSIN,   Scored this yesterday, good to have it in my fav color before it is discontinued.



I love the color!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Very nice my friend, I enjoy starting my day off with a cup of coffee and looking at your outfit shots for the day!  Love the color, is that rouge h?




Hi Dira. Thank you and a very good morning to you. Actually the colour is fauve. But due to the effect applied it turns out to be red. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

weibandy said:


> Pico in action, carrying a rose on Valentines Day.  Hope everyone is having fun


Perfect bag!  Happy Valentine's day to you too!



ChaneLisette said:


> Hope everyone had a great Valentines Day! &#10084;&#65039;


Exquisite!  




Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068



Love that shawl!  The pattern is one of my favs!



Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055


Ok, Kat you are always on point!  I don't know what I like better the dress, the bag, the brooch, etc!  You are killing it lovely lady!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Dira. Thank you and a very good morning to you. Actually the colour is fauve. But due to the effect applied it turns out to be red. [emoji3]



Beautiful my friend!  We need to have a H party at your house, I'll bring the wine, eternallove will drive, we will pick up Rami Noreen periogirl and all the others on our way over!  What time shall we come?

By the way will post my Bastia purchase later today.


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Beautiful my friend!  We need to have a H party at your house, I'll bring the wine, eternallove will drive, we will pick up Rami Noreen periogirl and all the others on our way over!  What time shall we come?
> 
> By the way will post my Bastia purchase later today.




Sure u are welcome anytime. [emoji3] Please reveal ur Bastia. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dira919 said:


> Ok, Kat you are always on point!  I don't know what I like better the dress, the bag, the brooch, etc!  You are killing it lovely lady!



Thank you so much Dira. [emoji8]


----------



## 26Alexandra

Icyss said:


> Taking Miss K for a Vday ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3273831




Your K is gorgeous!
What leather is it?


----------



## frenchyfind

PrestigeH said:


> So cute and refreshing colour too. [emoji3]







Kat.Lee said:


> Such a refreshing colour. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this cute K!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great !







noreen_uk said:


> congrats your new tpm colour suits you well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love what i've seen in here PH ... good choice to start your monday







Dira919 said:


> I love the color!




Thank you Ladies!![emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## pureplatinum

PrestigeH said:


> Always beautiful colour for herbag. [emoji3]





noreen_uk said:


> love your outfit and bag



Thank you both!


----------



## luxurylife88

Hi periogirl28 !! I'm super old school. Love old(er) stamps 



periogirl28 said:


> So special and a lovely vintage collection of clutches also. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luxurylife88

Thanks periogirl28! Miss seeing you around PF when I lurk 



periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful photo, all black is never boring especially with that standout Constance.


----------



## luxurylife88

Thanks noreen_uk !! 



noreen_uk said:


> i love everything with blue and your B is gorgeous
> 
> 
> your constance matches perfectly with your outfit luxurylife
> 
> 
> stunning
> 
> 
> beautiful ... everything goes really well together


----------



## luxurylife88

Oh Thanks !!!



Moirai said:


> Very chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful combo!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing this pic. It's one of your earlier ones, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful setting. Thanks for sharing. Have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! Love this shawl on you.


----------



## luxurylife88

Thanks !! Japan is a beautiful country !!!



Moirai said:


> Very chic outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful combo!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing this pic. It's one of your earlier ones, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful setting. Thanks for sharing. Have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! Love this shawl on you.


----------



## luxurylife88

Hi atomic110 !!! Thanks !!! I need a bit of a color. I need more orange boxes 

Those are my super old school collection:giggles:



atomic110 said:


> All black is new cool *luxurylife88*! Kyoto is  beautiful, I bet  you had a great time there &#128522;
> 
> Great collection you got there *luxurylife88*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055



Aaah Kat,  so so happy to see you back with another stunning shot! The Chanel dress and brooch along with Ms. KP and CDC is TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Always beautifully put together and always inspirational my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Monday outfit. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3274292




Whoa!! What a beautifully artistic shot my beautiful friend [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... You and atomic are inspiring me to have fun with pictures and try different apps.. Love it[emoji178][emoji178]

Ok question for both of you, Kat and PH... I don't own any CDC's at the moment... Would you recommend it for a casual look or is it too formal for everyday wear? In two minds whether to get a CDC or just stick to KDs for their simplicity? Tried the rivale and I had a tough time getting in and out of one[emoji51][emoji51]... Are CDCs the same? Sorry my darling friends for asking so many questions but you two are the best ones in terms of experience that I could ask[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

pureplatinum said:


> From some ways back. Thanks for letting me share



Super pretty and chic pureplatinum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068



Love it on you Ryan! Believe it or not but I have been eyeing the same CW of patchwork horse on the H website. Love the grey and orange combination!!



ChaneLisette said:


> Hope everyone had a great Valentines Day! [emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful KP[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Perfect for the occasion!



weibandy said:


> Pico in action, carrying a rose on Valentines Day.  Hope everyone is having fun



Wow my friend every time I see your beautiful pico I fall more in love than ever [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Hope you had a wonderful Valentine's Day 



frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3274182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPM JAUNE POUSSIN,   Scored this yesterday, good to have it in my fav color before it is discontinued.



Love the color of your evie!!! So fresh and spring[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dira919 said:


> Beautiful my friend!  We need to have a H party at your house, I'll bring the wine, eternallove will drive, we will pick up Rami Noreen periogirl and all the others on our way over!  What time shall we come?
> 
> By the way will post my Bastia purchase later today.




[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji119]&#127996;.... Yes to the road trip and Oh yeah! To see your new Bastia [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaah Kat,  so so happy to see you back with another stunning shot! The Chanel dress and brooch along with Ms. KP and CDC is TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Always beautifully put together and always inspirational my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!! What a beautifully artistic shot my beautiful friend [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... You and atomic are inspiring me to have fun with pictures and try different apps.. Love it[emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> Ok question for both of you, Kat and PH... I don't own any CDC's at the moment... Would you recommend it for a casual look or is it too formal for everyday wear? In two minds whether to get a CDC or just stick to KDs for their simplicity? Tried the rivale and I had a tough time getting in and out of one[emoji51][emoji51]... Are CDCs the same? Sorry my darling friends for asking so many questions but you two are the best ones in terms of experience that I could ask[emoji8][emoji8]




Hello my BFF. No trouble at all. I only had one rivale due to very challenging act to wear it. [emoji23] For cdc, I think can be both casual and formal, just different look from KD. Depending on the colour and leather and of course HW. Not sure why some colours look smaller and fit nicely on me while other colours look bigger and fit loosely. Discuss this with my SA and we both have no idea why. For example, white or craie and Colvert cdc looks fitting on me. Fauve cdc looks big on me. U got to try the cdc in ur store to understand the feel. I think Cdc and KD are ALMOST the same when it comes to wearing. Sorry not much of a help to you. I believe Kat will be the best person to ask. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Hello my BFF. No trouble at all. I only had one rivale due to very challenging act to wear it. [emoji23] For cdc, I think can be both casual and formal, just different look from KD. Depending on the colour and leather and of course HW. Not sure why some colours look smaller and fit nicely on me while other colours look bigger and fit loosely. Discuss this with my SA and we both have no idea why. For example, white or craie and Colvert cdc looks fitting on me. Fauve cdc looks big on me. U got to try the cdc in ur store to understand the feel. I think Cdc and KD are ALMOST the same when it comes to wearing. Sorry not much of a help to you. I believe Kat will be the best person to ask. [emoji3]




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you rock for giving me such a detailed explanation my darling BFF! Deal! Going to try it in my store and make a decision. Knowing me I know it has to be GHW [emoji3][emoji3]...Looking at so much hardware I am always afraid I might end up accidentally scratching my bags or worse my kids [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you rock for giving me such a detailed explanation my darling BFF! Deal! Going to try it in my store and make a decision. Knowing me I know it has to be GHW [emoji3][emoji3]...Looking at so much hardware I am always afraid I might end up accidentally scratching my bags or worse my kids [emoji23][emoji23]




Very simple. Get one each for ur kids too. It is a protective gear. [emoji48][emoji48]Actually sort of heavy or cumbersome at times during work. Lol [emoji23]. It is a style that u must like and be comfortable with.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Very simple. Get one each for ur kids too. It is a protective gear. [emoji48][emoji48]Actually sort of heavy or cumbersome at times during work. Lol [emoji23]. It is a style that u must like and be comfortable with.




Lol[emoji23][emoji23]... I am afraid of that 'protective' gear being accident being used on my bags[emoji16][emoji16]... But you are absolutely right I need to be comfortable with the style. Looks so beautiful but I work most of my day on a laptop and I need to make sure it's convenient. Oh well...another 'crazy H' decision to make &#128580;[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] you rock for giving me such a detailed explanation my darling BFF! Deal! Going to try it in my store and make a decision. Knowing me I know it has to be GHW [emoji3][emoji3]...Looking at so much hardware I am always afraid I might end up accidentally scratching my bags or worse my kids [emoji23][emoji23]




I find that Behapi 2 goes well with KD. IMO. Have u seen a bracelet that has some colours minerals embedded in acrylic some sort? That's quite cool. But no HW. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I find that Behapi 2 goes well with KD. IMO. Have u seen a bracelet that has some colours minerals embedded in acrylic some sort? That's quite cool. But no HW. [emoji16]




Ok adding another one on my list to try at the store! Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Haven't seen the bracelet with the color minerals. Is it a kind of Behapi? See how much of knowledge I have &#128580;&#128580;... But I am learning from the bests like you thank god [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Ok before we get banned from this thread let me pm you and we can carry the discussion there [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok adding another one on my list to try at the store! Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Haven't seen the bracelet with the color minerals. Is it a kind of Behapi? See how much of knowledge I have &#128580;&#128580;... But I am learning from the bests like you thank god [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Ok before we get banned from this thread let me pm you and we can carry the discussion there [emoji12]




Yes pls [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Aaah Kat,  so so happy to see you back with another stunning shot! The Chanel dress and brooch along with Ms. KP and CDC is TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Always beautifully put together and always inspirational my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much dearest eternal. You are such an angel! [emoji72]&#127996;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok question for both of you, Kat and PH... I don't own any CDC's at the moment... Would you recommend it for a casual look or is it too formal for everyday wear? In two minds whether to get a CDC or just stick to KDs for their simplicity? Tried the rivale and I had a tough time getting in and out of one[emoji51][emoji51]... Are CDCs the same? Sorry my darling friends for asking so many questions but you two are the best ones in terms of experience that I could ask[emoji8][emoji8]



Dear eternal, from my experience, both CDC & KD are good for casual or formal occasions except when you want to exclude the somewhat "edgy" element to your outfit IMO. I personally find the KDT (Rivale) a tad fidgety to me with the closure clasp, particularly when I'm in a hurry. (Oh dear patience can't find me at times!) Hence it's the least worn piece to me. A slight difference of CDC & KD to me is that KD tends to spin given the metal is on one side only whilst CDC stays put more given the metal on both the top and bottom; maybe only for my tiny wrist. I agree with our dear PH that CDC in different leather fits differently. Softer leather tends to become looser after a while. In terms of comfort in wearing it during work, you do feel it especially when working on the computer. But I suppose you'll get used to it over time. As for damaging your bag, it hasn't happened to me as yet but I'm afraid it's possible more or less. HTH. Sorry for the long post. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Sappho

Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068



Beautiful patchwork horse shawl!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear eternal, from my experience, both CDC & KD are good for casual or formal occasions except when you want to exclude the somewhat "edgy" element to your outfit IMO. I personally find the KDT (Rivale) a tad fidgety to me with the closure clasp, particularly when I'm in a hurry. (Oh dear patience can't find me at times!) Hence it's the least worn piece to me. A slight difference of CDC & KD to me is that KD tends to spin given the metal is on one side only whilst CDC stays put more given the metal on both the top and bottom; maybe only for my tiny wrist. I agree with our dear PH that CDC in different leather fits differently. Softer leather tends to become looser after a while. In terms of comfort in wearing it during work, you do feel it especially when working on the computer. But I suppose you'll get used to it over time. As for damaging your bag, it hasn't happened to me as yet but I'm afraid it's possible more or less. HTH. Sorry for the long post. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




You are an angel my dear Kat for giving me the detailed feedback [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Just got off pm-ing dear PH and eating his head [emoji23][emoji23]... Between the two of you I have all the information now! Thank you a million  YOU GUYS ROCK[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055




Gorgeous Ms KP and matching CDC!! Capucine is just stunning!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> You are an angel my dear Kat for giving me the detailed feedback [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Just got off pm-ing dear PH and eating his head [emoji23][emoji23]... Between the two of you I have all the information now! Thank you a million  YOU GUYS ROCK[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




You are very welcome dear. PH is very knowledgeable especially with arm candies. I'm sure his brain is strong enough! [emoji123]&#127995;Btw CDC comes in different sizes whereas KD only in one standard size. Hence CDC would fit more snugly than KD IMO. Wish you a wonderful day dear.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sappho said:


> Gorgeous Ms KP and matching CDC!! Capucine is just stunning!




Thank you Sappho. [emoji4]


----------



## ThierryH

Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055



Kat, Stunning and so chic, as always! Beautiful combo!


----------



## ThierryH

Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068



The shawl looks great on you! Like your bag, too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You are very welcome dear. PH is very knowledgeable especially with arm candies. I'm sure his brain is strong enough! [emoji123]&#127995;Btw CDC comes in different sizes whereas KD only in one standard size. Hence CDC would fit more snugly than KD IMO. Wish you a wonderful day dear.




Muuahh[emoji8][emoji8] you guys are the best!! I think he went to sleep after answering so many questions from me [emoji51]... His brains needed to rest I think [emoji3][emoji3]... I do like the snug fit more and the KD does tend to swivel. Will try at my store for sure and then decide. Will keep you posted. Thank you so much for your help my dear Kat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow my friend every time I see your beautiful pico I fall more in love than ever [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Hope you had a wonderful Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!  Maybe everyday shoukd be Valentine's Day


----------



## weibandy

PrestigeH said:


> Looking great. Picotin is so beautiful. [emoji3]



Thank you PH 


Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful as always!
> 
> Thank you Kat.Lee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dira919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect bag!  Happy Valentine's day to you too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Dira919!
> 
> Hope that all of you had a wonderful Valentine's Day.  H does add extra cheer doesn't it? :greengrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## weibandy

noreen_uk said:


> you look lovely kat very elegant ... love it  happy monday to you too
> 
> 
> 
> love your picotin .. can i know what colour is this?



Thank you noreen_uk!  This bag is Rouge H with Brique handles amd strap.  The little carmencitas are Azalea and Rose Sakura.


----------



## Ryan

OrangeAddiction said:


> Love the shawl and you've styled it very nicely.  It looks great on you!  Looking good!



Thanks so much! I'm always worried about my beard rubbing it too much, but decided that's life's short and just wear it.



Dira919 said:


> Love that shawl!  The pattern is one of my favs!



When I saw it I knew that it was the one for me.  No regrets!



eternallove4bag said:


> Love it on you Ryan! Believe it or not but I have been eyeing the same CW of patchwork horse on the H website. Love the grey and orange combination!!



Get it!  We'll be twins. 



Sappho said:


> Beautiful patchwork horse shawl!!



Thank you!



ThierryH said:


> The shawl looks great on you! Like your bag, too.



Thanks so much!  I love the bag, too.  The Ricky is my "more casual" Birkin.  I get a lot of compliments on it (including someone who recently asked me if was by Ted Baker.)


----------



## nadineluv

Miss Bleu Nuit in action. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170] 
Handbag crush!! [emoji180] [emoji162][emoji8]


----------



## Livia1

nadineluv said:


> Miss Bleu Nuit in action. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170]
> Handbag crush!! [emoji180] [emoji162][emoji8]
> View attachment 3274810
> 
> View attachment 3274816




What a beauty!


----------



## Keren16

nadineluv said:


> Miss Bleu Nuit in action. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170]
> Handbag crush!! [emoji180] [emoji162][emoji8]
> View attachment 3274810
> 
> View attachment 3274816




Beautiful[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
Is it new?[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Thank you so much!  Maybe everyday shoukd be Valentine's Day



Wouldn't that be fun? [emoji4][emoji4]



Ryan said:


> Thanks so much! I'm always worried about my beard rubbing it too much, but decided that's life's short and just wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw it I knew that it was the one for me.  No regrets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it!  We'll be twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I love the bag, too.  The Ricky is my "more casual" Birkin.  I get a lot of compliments on it (including someone who recently asked me if was by Ted Baker.)



Want to so badly!!! On my ever growing list [emoji3][emoji3]



nadineluv said:


> Miss Bleu Nuit in action. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170]
> Handbag crush!! [emoji180] [emoji162][emoji8]
> View attachment 3274810
> 
> View attachment 3274816




I have a huge crush on your bag too nadineluv [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## pureplatinum

eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty and chic pureplatinum [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]


Thank you so, my dear!


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> Miss Bleu Nuit in action. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170]
> Handbag crush!! [emoji180] [emoji162][emoji8]
> View attachment 3274810
> 
> View attachment 3274816




The colour is so versatile between black and blue. Love it. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

nadineluv said:


> Miss Bleu Nuit in action. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170]
> Handbag crush!! [emoji180] [emoji162][emoji8]
> View attachment 3274810
> 
> View attachment 3274816



Beautiful blue Kelly.



frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3274182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPM JAUNE POUSSIN,   Scored this yesterday, good to have it in my fav color before it is discontinued.



Cute Evie. Love your Valentinos too.



PrestigeH said:


> Monday outfit. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3274292



Great pic. Very creative, PH.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You are very welcome dear. PH is very knowledgeable especially with arm candies. I'm sure his brain is strong enough! [emoji123]&#127995;Btw CDC comes in different sizes whereas KD only in one standard size. Hence CDC would fit more snugly than KD IMO. Wish you a wonderful day dear.




Thank you Kat for the wonderful comment. I still have lots to learn from you. Shi Fu (Master)!! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful blue Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Evie. Love your Valentinos too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic. Very creative, PH.




Good morning or evening Moirai. Thank u. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055



Happy to see you back, Kat! You look beautiful in Chanel. Love your KP too.



Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068



Looks great on you!



ChaneLisette said:


> Hope everyone had a great Valentines Day! &#10084;&#65039;



Fabulous pairing.



weibandy said:


> Pico in action, carrying a rose on Valentines Day.  Hope everyone is having fun



Beautiful color of Pico. Your bracelets are lovely too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat for the wonderful comment. I still have lots to learn from you. Shi Fu (Master)!! [emoji16][emoji16]




Good morning dear BBBB friend. I'm far from being a Shi Fu. My H knowledge is as little as a green bean. It is I who needs to learn from you! Wish you a wonderful Tuesday! &#127780;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Happy to see you back, Kat! You look beautiful in Chanel. Love your KP too..



Thank you dear Moirai. Missing your action shots! Wish you a wonderful day/night. [emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Good morning or evening Moirai. Thank u. [emoji8][emoji8]





Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Moirai. Missing your action shots! Wish you a wonderful day/night. [emoji8]



You're very welcome, dear friends. Good morning to both of you. It's evening here. Have a great day!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You're very welcome, dear friends. Good morning to both of you. It's evening here. Have a great day!




Thank you dear Moirai. Enjoy your evening![emoji292]


----------



## frenchyfind

Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055




I am a big fan of KP and yours is a perfect pop of color!![emoji6][emoji126][emoji4]


----------



## frenchyfind

ChaneLisette said:


> Hope everyone had a great Valentines Day! [emoji173]&#65039;




We are KP twins ChaneLisette[emoji4] is this also in evercalf?[emoji7]


----------



## frenchyfind

Moirai said:


> Beautiful blue Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Evie. Love your Valentinos too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic. Very creative, PH.




Thanks Moirai[emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

Livia1 said:


> What a beauty!




THANKS Livia!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Keren16 said:


> Beautiful[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> Is it new?[emoji7]




THANKS Keren!! Yes she is brand spanking new! [emoji3][emoji92] I'm so in love with this color!! Very versatile!!  



eternallove4bag said:


> Wouldn't that be fun? [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Want to so badly!!! On my ever growing list [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge crush on your bag too nadineluv [emoji170][emoji170]




THANKS Eternallove!!! Your too sweet! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> The colour is so versatile between black and blue. Love it. [emoji3]




THANKS PrestigeH!! BN is an amazing color, its a perfect dark neutral! Love it! [emoji5]&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Beautiful blue Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS Moirai!! [emoji170][emoji8]
> 
> Cute Evie. Love your Valentinos too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic. Very creative, PH.


----------



## PrestigeH

First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]


----------



## nadineluv

PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137




What a stunner! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## PrestigeH

nadineluv said:


> What a stunner! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]




Thank you Nadineluv. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137




Stunning. Love its look in the sun. So cheerful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.


----------



## ldldb

me and my oversized k35!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224




Thank you Kat. U look stunning. The coat, the bag and everything. So difficult to choose my favourite here. [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!




Beautiful shot and beautiful K. [emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

nadineluv said:


> Miss Bleu Nuit in action. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170]
> Handbag crush!! [emoji180] [emoji162][emoji8]
> View attachment 3274810
> 
> View attachment 3274816


love BN and your bag is stunning




PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137



mr K looking gorgeous PH ... love your arm candy


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224


Kat i love this combo you look perfection 



ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!


you look beautiful idldb


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> love BN and your bag is stunning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr K looking gorgeous PH ... love your arm candy




Good morning Noreen. Thank you. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. U look stunning. The coat, the bag and everything. So difficult to choose my favourite here. [emoji16]



Thank you so much PH. 



noreen_uk said:


> Kat i love this combo you look perfection



Thank you for your kind words noreen_uk.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!




Beautiful K and you look fabulous!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224



My god ! So chic !


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224


This is so beautiful!  Quiet and perfect and so elegant!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> My god ! So chic !



Thank you dear Bobmops. Missing your action shot. 



weibandy said:


> This is so beautiful!  Quiet and perfect and so elegant!



Thank you weibandy. You are very kind.


----------



## Sterre

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224




Wow you look amazing!!!


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137



Mr K is a beauty!  Stunningly beautiful my friend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> Mr K is a beauty!  Stunningly beautiful my friend!




Thank you Dira. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224



Kat you are so classy and elegant. Everything about you screams perfection and great taste, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224





ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!



This bag looks great on you, that size is so versatile!


----------



## Dluvch

nadineluv said:


> Miss Bleu Nuit in action. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170]
> Handbag crush!! [emoji180] [emoji162][emoji8]
> View attachment 3274810
> 
> View attachment 3274816



What a beauty! Congrats, she is a fantastic color!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sterre said:


> Wow you look amazing!!!



Thank you so much Sterre. 



Dira919 said:


> Kat you are so classy and elegant. Everything about you screams perfection and great taste, you look gorgeous!



Thank you Dira for your kind words.


----------



## pureplatinum

ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!


I love this, looking good!


----------



## pureplatinum

PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137


Wow!! The hues work together so well.


----------



## PrestigeH

pureplatinum said:


> Wow!! The hues work together so well.




Thank you Purpleplatinum. [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224



Omg!!! Ms K looks divine as does the stunning lady carrying this beauty!! Beautiful arm candy my dear Kat[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... PERFECTION[emoji178]



PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137



Fabulous!!! So Mr. K makes a grand entry at work[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]... He looks ready to handle anything and so do you my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love the KD... And the charm..I don't think I have seen this before! So pretty[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!




Super chic and beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!




I love this!! What do you think of the size compared to a 35 Birkin? I was debating on getting a kelly in this size and was worried it would be too cumbersome.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Ms K looks divine as does the stunning lady carrying this beauty!! Beautiful arm candy my dear Kat[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... PERFECTION[emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous!!! So Mr. K makes a grand entry at work[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]... He looks ready to handle anything and so do you my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Love the KD... And the charm..I don't think I have seen this before! So pretty[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you eternallove. I actually use two of the H circular pins to form a bag charm. [emoji3] Glad u like it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you eternallove. I actually use two of the H circular pins to form a bag charm. [emoji3] Glad u like it.




Seriously? That's ingenious my friend!!! Gosh you have the most stylish ideas!!! H needs to hire you! Period!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Seriously? That's ingenious my friend!!! Gosh you have the most stylish ideas!!! H needs to hire you! Period!!




[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Ms K looks divine as does the stunning lady carrying this beauty!! Beautiful arm candy my dear Kat[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... PERFECTION[emoji178]




Thank you dear eternal. Good morning to you and have a great day! [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> seriously? That's ingenious my friend!!! Gosh you have the most stylish ideas!!! H needs to hire you! Period!!



+1


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> [emoji8][emoji8]



[emoji8][emoji8] pm'ed you [emoji3][emoji3]



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear eternal. Good morning to you and have a great day! [emoji8]




Thank you so much dear Kat. Have an amazing evening [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> +1







eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8] pm'ed you [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear Kat. Have an amazing evening [emoji8][emoji8]




I got the inspirations from both of u. Both of u pm me to tell me this creative idea. Don't u remember? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> This thread moves so fast. Will catch up later.
> Quick out with Ms KP Capucine. Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274055


Killer look! as always 


Ryan said:


> Wearing my Patchwork Horse shawl today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274068


Lovely!


ChaneLisette said:


> Hope everyone had a great Valentines Day! &#10084;&#65039;


 I hope you had a great one too. beautiful shot.


weibandy said:


> Pico in action, carrying a rose on Valentines Day.  Hope everyone is having fun


 Love!


frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3274182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPM JAUNE POUSSIN,   Scored this yesterday, good to have it in my fav color before it is discontinued.





PrestigeH said:


> Monday outfit. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3274292


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Killer look! as always
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> I hope you had a great one too. beautiful shot.
> 
> Love!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!!!




Thank you Rami. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> I got the inspirations from both of u. Both of u pm me to tell me this creative idea. Don't u remember? [emoji23][emoji23]




Hehehe!!! Happy to take the credit and everything in the picture then since Kat and I are the inspirations for them [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Rami00

nadineluv said:


> Miss Bleu Nuit in action. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175][emoji170]
> Handbag crush!! [emoji180] [emoji162][emoji8]
> View attachment 3274810
> 
> View attachment 3274816


Nadine, I am in love with bleu nuit..thanks to your luring pictures lol 


PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137


  


Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224


WOW! WOW! WOW! Diva! 


ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/ldldb/media/album 2/image.jpg2_zpsvjhuwxtl.jpg.html


LOVE your tweed jacket ..and you are so working that oversized Kelly.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Nadine, I am in love with bleu nuit..thanks to your luring pictures lol
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! WOW! WOW! Diva!
> 
> LOVE your tweed jacket ..and you are so working that oversized Kelly.




Thank you very much. [emoji8]


----------



## missjenn

ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!




I love the way this K looks on you and love love love your blazer. Great outfit!


----------



## barkcheejai

Me and my Rose Tyrien Constance18


----------



## barkcheejai

And the Toolbox20


----------



## eternallove4bag

barkcheejai said:


> Me and my Rose Tyrien Constance18







barkcheejai said:


> And the Toolbox20




Love both your beautiful looks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You chose Amazing colors for your C and toolbox [emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

barkcheejai said:


> And the Toolbox20



Wow!! That's great pics !! Feel ashamed for mine now &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> 
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Whoa!!!! Drop dead gorgeous!!! Gosh I love your new CDC and Galop ring!!! Beautiful look my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Wow!! That's great pics !! Feel ashamed for mine now [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Why? My darling friend you look sensational in black and white ensemble [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## kat99

PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137



I love what you did with the circular pins! So smart


----------



## kat99

A few "wedding guest" outfits - 

Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:







Black CDC:


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137



Ahhhh, surely you made great entre with mr K &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!!! Drop dead gorgeous!!! Gosh I love your new CDC and Galop ring!!! Beautiful look my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? My darling friend you look sensational in black and white ensemble [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you my lovely friend , glad you liked my bathroom pic!! Black and white are my favorite as you may know by now))
It's really something magical about Galops &#129300; They attracts a lot of attention &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thank you my lovely friend , glad you liked my bathroom pic!! Black and white are my favorite as you may know by now))
> 
> It's really something magical about Galops &#129300; They attracts a lot of attention [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]




Haha! Well bathroom picture or not it can't change the fact that you looked pretty sensational! [emoji8][emoji8]... And Galop is a piece of art for sure[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha! Well bathroom picture or not it can't change the fact that you looked pretty sensational! [emoji8][emoji8]... And Galop is a piece of art for sure[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you for your support and kind heart &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;! It's a privilege to be your friend &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## OrangeAddiction

kat99 said:


> A few "wedding guest" outfits -
> 
> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Tahari-Floral-Dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> Black CDC:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Vince-Camuto-Dress.jpg?resize=695%2C779



Beautiful and chic....love the little pochette.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kat99 said:


> A few "wedding guest" outfits -
> 
> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Tahari-Floral-Dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> Black CDC:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Vince-Camuto-Dress.jpg?resize=695%2C779




Stunning pictures!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thank you for your support and kind heart [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! It's a privilege to be your friend [emoji8][emoji8]




Ditto my friend ditto [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> 
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Bopmops, you are beautiful! Your hair is gorgeous! Love your blouse, bracelets and belt! [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> 
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Lovely pic, great haircolour and the Galop jewellery [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

kat99 said:


> A few "wedding guest" outfits -
> 
> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Tahari-Floral-Dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> Black CDC:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Vince-Camuto-Dress.jpg?resize=695%2C779




Kat I love everything!!!!!!! You are picture perfect!!! [emoji92][emoji170][emoji180]


----------



## Blue Rain

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


 
You are very pretty.


----------



## PrestigeH

barkcheejai said:


> Me and my Rose Tyrien Constance18







barkcheejai said:


> And the Toolbox20




U look great with those beautiful bags. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> 
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Wow u r so beautiful!!! I envy Louis now. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

kat99 said:


> I love what you did with the circular pins! So smart







kat99 said:


> A few "wedding guest" outfits -
> 
> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Tahari-Floral-Dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> Black CDC:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Vince-Camuto-Dress.jpg?resize=695%2C779




Thank you Kat99. U look stunning with this outfit. Love everything here. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Ahhhh, surely you made great entre with mr K [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

barkcheejai said:


> Me and my Rose Tyrien Constance18







barkcheejai said:


> And the Toolbox20




Both looks are very beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> 
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Such a gorgeous killer look Bobmops. B&W is the best elegant and classy combination that never goes wrong. Your shot is not silly at all but inspirational! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

kat99 said:


> A few "wedding guest" outfits -
> 
> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Tahari-Floral-Dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> Black CDC:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Vince-Camuto-Dress.jpg?resize=695%2C779



Stunning looks. Twin with you for the Blue Iris KP and name! [emoji4]


----------



## theITbag

I love everyone's look!   So beautiful especially all the Constance action shots.   Now I want one too!!!


----------



## ldldb

Sappho said:


> I love this!! What do you think of the size compared to a 35 Birkin? I was debating on getting a kelly in this size and was worried it would be too cumbersome.



they are both quite big on me but i think the b35 looks a bit bigger overall given its shape. but practically speaking, i find the b35 a more functional bag and less cumbersome to use. hth!


----------



## ldldb

thank you, everyone, for your lovely comments &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Bobmops

nadineluv said:


> Bopmops, you are beautiful! Your hair is gorgeous! Love your blouse, bracelets and belt! [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear Nadineluv&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a gorgeous killer look Bobmops. B&W is the best elegant and classy combination that never goes wrong. Your shot is not silly at all but inspirational! [emoji8]



Thank you my dearest Kat ! You are my biggest inspiration &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pic, great haircolour and the Galop jewellery [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you sooooo much my sweet Serva1&#128536;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Wow u r so beautiful!!! I envy Louis now. [emoji16][emoji16]



Do you want to be my Louis ?) there is always place for one more pet !&#128521;&#128513;&#128513;
Thanks for sweet compliment &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## noreen_uk

barkcheejai said:


> Me and my Rose Tyrien Constance18





barkcheejai said:


> And the Toolbox20


love your C & TB ... your look beautiful



Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


so pretty



kat99 said:


> A few "wedding guest" outfits -
> 
> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Tahari-Floral-Dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> Black CDC:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Vince-Camuto-Dress.jpg?resize=695%2C779



your kelly p looks great on your both outfits ...beautiful


----------



## Bobmops

noreen_uk said:


> love your C & TB ... your look beautiful
> 
> 
> so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> your kelly p looks great on your both outfits ...beautiful



Thank you , Noreen_uk !&#128525;&#128536;&#128148;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Do you want to be my Louis ?) there is always place for one more pet ![emoji6][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Thanks for sweet compliment [emoji8][emoji8]




Yes keep me keep me. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Yes keep me keep me. [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]



Its a deal , then ! Pack warm H shawls , you are swede now &#128514;&#128525;&#128526;&#128536;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dluvch

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



I agree with everyone else, Definitely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

barkcheejai said:


> Me and my Rose Tyrien Constance18



I am loving this bag!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Its a deal , then ! Pack warm H shawls , you are swede now [emoji23][emoji7][emoji41][emoji8][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Ok get ready all ur H goodies as warm welcome!!!! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

barkcheejai said:


> And the Toolbox20



You look great in both photos !!


----------



## Bobmops

Dira919 said:


> I agree with everyone else, Definitely gorgeous!!!!!



So sweet Dira919! Thank you !


----------



## eternallove4bag

OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463


Nailed it again!




kat99 said:


> A few "wedding guest" outfits -
> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> Black CDC:


Lovely pics.


barkcheejai said:


> Me and my Rose Tyrien Constance18





barkcheejai said:


> And the Toolbox20


Not a pink person but wow! you wear it so well. How are you liking the toolbox? Beautiful pics btw.


Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Bobmops...Are you kissing? Your pics are always on point and you ALWAYS look stunning.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> 
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




You look gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Just stunning!  I love everything you wearing (inc the shirt)..  I love the Galop ring and bracelets ...  Oh yes the Kelly belt...  Need to find time go visit my SA and check these out IRL


----------



## tonkamama

Enternallove4bag ~ You look so chic!  &#128149;



eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463



Kay ~ gorgeous outfit and lovely K!&#128536;



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224



PH ~ Mr. K looks amazing, perfection!  &#128525;



PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137



Idldb ~ you always look amazing with your Chanel jacket pairing with H ...  &#128525;



ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> Just stunning!  I love everything you wearing (inc the shirt)..  I love the Galop ring and bracelets ...  Oh yes the Kelly belt...  Need to find time go visit my SA and check these out IRL



You are very kind , my dear Tonkamama &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;!


----------



## Bobmops

Natalie j said:


> You look gorgeous!



It's very kind of you , Natalie &#128525;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Nailed it again!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics.
> 
> 
> Not a pink person but wow! you wear it so well. How are you liking the toolbox? Beautiful pics btw.
> 
> Bobmops...Are you kissing? Your pics are always on point and you ALWAYS look stunning.


Thank you Rami ! Always a pleasure to look at your creative pics 
&#128526;&#128521;&#9996;&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463



Great Wednesday outfit &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463



perfection


----------



## Jen123

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463




Yay for being h clic twins! Your scarf is stunning!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Nailed it again!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics.
> 
> 
> Not a pink person but wow! you wear it so well. How are you liking the toolbox? Beautiful pics btw.
> 
> Bobmops...Are you kissing? Your pics are always on point and you ALWAYS look stunning.



Thank you my dear Rami [emoji8][emoji8] you are too sweet!!



tonkamama said:


> Enternallove4bag ~ You look so chic!  [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay ~ gorgeous outfit and lovely K![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PH ~ Mr. K looks amazing, perfection!  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idldb ~ you always look amazing with your Chanel jacket pairing with H ...  [emoji7]



Thank you so much dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> Great Wednesday outfit [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]!



Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Thought since it's the middle of the week which is nor here nor there so why not jazz it up with blues and pinks [emoji3][emoji3]



noreen_uk said:


> perfection



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Jen123 said:


> Yay for being h clic twins! Your scarf is stunning!!




Thank you so much Jen. So happy to be twins with you on the H clic! I just love the color[emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463



Love the entire look.  Happy Wednesday.


----------



## tiffanypowers17

barkcheejai said:


> Me and my Rose Tyrien Constance18




Fantastic color!! Love it!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463



Perfection my dear!  You are always so polished!  I love the entire looks from the bracelets to the shawl!  The blouse and shoes are all stunning!   Gorgeous my friend!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Love the entire look.  Happy Wednesday.




Thank you so much dear Love_Couture [emoji8][emoji8].. Hope you had a wonderful day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Perfection my dear!  You are always so polished!  I love the entire looks from the bracelets to the shawl!  The blouse and shoes are all stunning!   Gorgeous my friend!




Thank you my darling friend for always being so sweet [emoji8][emoji8]... I love your style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my darling friend for always being so sweet [emoji8][emoji8]... I love your style[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



:kiss:


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463



Love this. You always wear your shawls beautifully. Have a great evening!



kat99 said:


> A few "wedding guest" outfits -
> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Tahari-Floral-Dress.jpg?w=700
> Black CDC:
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Vince-Camuto-Dress.jpg?resize=695%2C779



Lovely elegant outfits. You look fabulous.



barkcheejai said:


> And the Toolbox20



Beautiful settings, outfits and lady! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



You are gorgeous! Love your blouse and jewelry. Your hair is amazing.



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224



Kat, it's always a pleasure to see your mod pics. Always beautiful and elegant. Really love your fur.



ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!



Love your Chanel jacket and your Kelly. They look fabulous on you.



PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137



Wonderful to see Mr K. Have a great day, PH.


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463



Gorgeous amd elegant!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463




Always gorgeous!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> Enternallove4bag ~ You look so chic!  [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay ~ gorgeous outfit and lovely K![emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PH ~ Mr. K looks amazing, perfection!  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idldb ~ you always look amazing with your Chanel jacket pairing with H ...  [emoji7]




Thank you Tonkamama. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> You are gorgeous! Love your blouse and jewelry. Your hair is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, it's always a pleasure to see your mod pics. Always beautiful and elegant. Really love your fur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Chanel jacket and your Kelly. They look fabulous on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful to see Mr K. Have a great day, PH.




Thank you Moirai. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463




Stunning as always eternal. Love how you match with the two beautiful bracelets. I'm glad to be your twin again with another croc KD. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Kat, it's always a pleasure to see your mod pics. Always beautiful and elegant. Really love your fur



Thank you dear Moirai for always being so kind.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Love this. You always wear your shawls beautifully. Have a great evening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely elegant outfits. You look fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful settings, outfits and lady! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Making full utilization of my cozy shawls this winter [emoji4][emoji4]



weibandy said:


> Gorgeous amd elegant!



Thank you so much my dear weibandy [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Always gorgeous!!!! [emoji3]



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Pm'ed you[emoji6]



Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning as always eternal. Love how you match with the two beautiful bracelets. I'm glad to be your twin again with another croc KD. [emoji8]




Thank you my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]... Honored to be twins on the croc KD  see what an inspiration you are to me [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463



You look fabulous. Love everything.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. Love everything.




Thank you so much my dear meg[emoji8][emoji8]... Btw I am dying to see you take out your anemone C[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Making full utilization of my cozy shawls this winter [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear weibandy [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Pm'ed you[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear Kat [emoji8][emoji8]... Honored to be twins on the croc KD  see what an inspiration you are to me [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Hello my friend. I pm u too. [emoji12]


----------



## sweetpealondon

You look amazing, scarf looks fab


----------



## Gina123

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224




You look lovely and gorgeous K32 etoupe! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!




You look perfect!!! [emoji173]&#65039;
Thank you for posting this photo. 
I was second guessing myself about K32 size for me but the reality is that I really do need a bigger bag to fit everything I need. [emoji39]
May I ask your height?


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my dear meg[emoji8][emoji8]... Btw I am dying to see you take out your anemone C[emoji171][emoji171]



I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.


----------



## Julide

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.



Holy cows these shoes are fantastic! They look fabulous on you! And now I want a pair!!


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.




Love the new shoes and the two puppies Meg!


----------



## Rami00

RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time &#128062;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.



My goodness Meg those shoes!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. And look at those adorable puppies! Misha doesn't mind the company now does she [emoji3][emoji3]... Love your GT! Beautiful look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy birthday in advance my dear! Can't wait to see your amazing C in action!!



Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time [emoji252]



Oh Rami!! Your dress is STUNNING and my goodness look at ginger's expression!!! Priceless!! You rock RC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7]... Gorgeous look as always!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time [emoji252]




Killer look Rami. Love the entire outfit. That dress is stunning paired with your gorgeous RC. Gingy is adorable and he adores you!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.




You look beautiful Meg and so do your pups.


----------



## lrishmany

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time [emoji252]




Love how the RC makes the red in your dress pop!


----------



## lrishmany

Bringing out my new vermillion kelly for the first time


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.




Beautiful outfit. Ur babies are so adorable. [emoji3][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time [emoji252]




Love ur dress. Gingy is so photogenic.


----------



## PrestigeH

lrishmany said:


> Bringing out my new vermillion kelly for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278176
> View attachment 3278177




Nice colour for K. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Bringing out my new vermillion kelly for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278176
> View attachment 3278177




Beautiful vibrant K and perfectly matched twilly.


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.



You look beautiful with your fur babies. Happy pre-Birthday, Meg!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time &#128062;



Gorgeous! Love your dress and pairing with RC. Gingy is a cutie.


----------



## Moirai

lrishmany said:


> Bringing out my new vermillion kelly for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278176
> View attachment 3278177



Beautiful color and perfect match with twilly. Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## lrishmany

Thank you so much Prestige, Kat, and Moirai !!!


----------



## Freckles1

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time [emoji252]




What a beautiful pic Rami!!!! Gingy is precious!!!


----------



## megt10

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.



Having computer problems again. Hopefully this picture looks not like a funhouse mirror.


----------



## megt10

Julide said:


> Holy cows these shoes are fantastic! They look fabulous on you! And now I want a pair!!


I highly recommend them. I got several compliments from strangers wanting to know about the shoes.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the new shoes and the two puppies Meg!


Thank you.


Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time &#128062;


Love the picture, especially with the photobomber in action. You look stunning.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> My goodness Meg those shoes!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. And look at those adorable puppies! Misha doesn't mind the company now does she [emoji3][emoji3]... Love your GT! Beautiful look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy birthday in advance my dear! Can't wait to see your amazing C in action!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Rami!! Your dress is STUNNING and my goodness look at ginger's expression!!! Priceless!! You rock RC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7]... Gorgeous look as always!!!


Thank you for your kind words. If we do go out I will wear the C and get pictures. Misha and Rudy are in love. They are so sweet together.


Kat.Lee said:


> You look beautiful Meg and so do your pups.


Thank you Kat.


lrishmany said:


> Bringing out my new vermillion kelly for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278176
> View attachment 3278177


Your bag is gorgeous. I love the color. So great with your outfit.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful outfit. Ur babies are so adorable. [emoji3][emoji7]


You are very kind. Thank you.


Moirai said:


> You look beautiful with your fur babies. Happy pre-Birthday, Meg!



Aww, thanks so much.


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> Having computer problems again. Hopefully this picture looks not like a funhouse mirror.




You look gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.



omg! this is the most precious pic I have ever seen.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Killer look Rami. Love the entire outfit. That dress is stunning paired with your gorgeous RC. Gingy is adorable and he adores you!!


Thank you Kat! Doesnt it look as if he is making plans to chew on it 


lrishmany said:


> Love how the RC makes the red in your dress pop!


Thank you :kiss:


PrestigeH said:


> Love ur dress. Gingy is so photogenic.


aww thank you PH 


Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! Love your dress and pairing with RC. Gingy is a cutie.


Thank you Moirai. Everytime I take my phone ...he thinks it is a selfie time or something.


Freckles1 said:


> What a beautiful pic Rami!!!! Gingy is precious!!!


Thank you.


megt10 said:


> I
> Love the picture, especially with the photobomber in action. You look stunning.


Thank you Meg. Good to see you here. I hope you are well.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Rami!! Your dress is STUNNING and my goodness look at ginger's expression!!! Priceless!! You rock RC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7]... Gorgeous look as always!!!



Thank you sweetheart! I am always making sure to close my closet just in case he is thinking of taking selfies of his own with my H bags.


----------



## megt10

Love_Couture said:


> You look gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you for your very kind comments.


Rami00 said:


> omg! this is the most precious pic I have ever seen.


Thanks Rami. I loved the picture too because now both boys want to be in the shot. They have kept me laughing daily with their antics.


Rami00 said:


> Thank you Kat! Doesnt it look as if he is making plans to chew on it
> 
> Thank you :kiss:
> 
> aww thank you PH
> 
> Thank you Moirai. Everytime I take my phone ...he thinks it is a selfie time or something.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you Meg. Good to see you here. I hope you are well.



Getting there hopefully. Life's still super busy, stressful and have had a wicked cold. Hopefully will be more regular soon. I love seeing everyone's outfits, bags and of course fur babies.


----------



## missjenn

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time [emoji252]




Love the dress, LIVE the B and I love your dog!!


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Moirai. Everytime I take my phone ...he thinks it is a selfie time or something.



You trained him well.


----------



## Princess D

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time [emoji252]




So cute!  Gingy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and of course your B [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> Having computer problems again. Hopefully this picture looks not like a funhouse mirror.



This is so cute!!


----------



## mp4

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time &#128062;



You always look gorgeous.   Gingy  is ridiculously cute!!!!!


----------



## ldldb

Gina123 said:


> You look perfect!!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> Thank you for posting this photo.
> I was second guessing myself about K32 size for me but the reality is that I really do need a bigger bag to fit everything I need. [emoji39]
> May I ask your height?



i am just under 5'3"
this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference


----------



## PrestigeH

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> 
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference




U have a beautiful collection of Ks. [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> 
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference




Thank you for this, great comparison pic! 28 is my favorite on you [emoji1]


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time &#128062;



Ahhhhhh, Love to see Gingy&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;you Look great Rami , no need to comment that&#128526;&#128536;&#128525;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.


you fabulous megt love everything



Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time &#128062;


so so pretty rami love your outfit and your bag beautiful combo ... your puppy is adorable


----------



## noreen_uk

lrishmany said:


> Bringing out my new vermillion kelly for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278176
> View attachment 3278177


you and your K look absolutely gorgeous irishmany



ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference



wow love your beautiful K collections and your outfit look great


----------



## makeupmama

Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time &#128062;



Awwwww I don't know who I love more gingy or RC?   Ok gingy wins!   You look fabulous btw!!!!!!!


----------



## Dluvch

makeupmama said:


> Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes



Congratulations on your kelly, so happy for you, I loved your story. it looks great on you!


----------



## Dluvch

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.



Awww Meg's you both look fantastic, love the shoes too!


----------



## Dluvch

lrishmany said:


> Bringing out my new vermillion kelly for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278176
> View attachment 3278177



Hi there my friend, love it!!!  You look stunning, vermillion is TDF!


----------



## Dluvch

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference



I love them all on you!


----------



## Dluvch

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.



Awwww I missed one of your babies in my last post, all three of you are beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.


----------



## PrestigeH

makeupmama said:


> Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes




Nice. Very suitable for u. What colour is ur K please?


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516




Always stunning and always inspirational. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Always stunning and always inspirational. [emoji3]




Thank you my very dear friend PH.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516



So luxurious


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> So luxurious




Thank you dear Rami. [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516




Oh Kat you always look so stunning!!! I am so in love with Ms. Unicorn[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Gorgeous personified my friend [emoji7][emoji7]... And I always take inspiration from your arm candy too [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

makeupmama said:


> Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes



Yay! You took your beautiful K out!!! Love it on you! Ah there's something magical about Etain and GHW [emoji6][emoji6]



lrishmany said:


> Bringing out my new vermillion kelly for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278176
> View attachment 3278177



What a beautiful color!!! Perfect for spring [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> 
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference




Wow!!! You are stunning!!! Love the comparison picture!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you sweetheart! I am always making sure to close my closet just in case he is thinking of taking selfies of his own with my H bags.



Hehehe!!! That's the funniest! Oh ginger[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



megt10 said:


> Thank you for your kind words. If we do go out I will wear the C and get pictures. Misha and Rudy are in love. They are so sweet together.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag is gorgeous. I love the color. So great with your outfit.




Omg!!! Both misha and Rudy are just adorable! Huge hugs to them from my side please [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And Meg if I haven't told you already I LOVE your style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atelierforward

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615


Gorgeous outfit. You didn't even mention that beautiful Constance!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat you always look so stunning!!! I am so in love with Ms. Unicorn[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Gorgeous personified my friend [emoji7][emoji7]... And I always take inspiration from your arm candy too [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much eternal for your kind words always. [emoji72]&#127996;[emoji72]&#127996;[emoji72]&#127996;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615



Always stunning eternal. Shawl on you becomes alive! And your arm candy is just always on point. Not to forget the stunning Constance.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615




I know why u r under the waves theme. U r one beautiful mermaid!!! [emoji73][emoji228]


----------



## Rami00

Princess D said:


> So cute!  Gingy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and of course your B [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


 


mp4 said:


> You always look gorgeous.   Gingy  is ridiculously cute!!!!!


 


Bobmops said:


> Ahhhhhh, Love to see Gingy&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;you Look great Rami , no need to comment that&#128526;&#128536;&#128525;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


 


noreen_uk said:


> you fabulous megt love everything
> 
> so so pretty rami love your outfit and your bag beautiful combo ... your puppy is adorable


 


Dira919 said:


> Awwwww I don't know who I love more gingy or RC?   Ok gingy wins!   You look fabulous btw!!!!!!!




Thank you so much ladies. Enjoy your Friday :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615


 
Gorgeous! Happy Friday


----------



## Rami00

makeupmama said:


> Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes


 
WOW! My fav kinda look. Kelly and Nikes! You go girl.


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.


Love seeing your 'family' shot! So happy! I'm looking for Lady70 too but gotta wait for my size... you reminded me it is time to check  with my SA now &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time &#128062;


You look so pretty! Gingy look so adorable


----------



## atomic110

ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!


Very stylish shot, love it


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms K32 Etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275224


Drooling... you always look so gorgeous my friend


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137


Wow, how can I miss out your first date with Mr K? Love  it


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516


Another killing shot from you Kat!&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wow, how can I miss out your first date with Mr K? Love  it




Hello welcome back. Miss u. I pm u. [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference


I love all your K and all look good  on you! Great reference on size !


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Wow, how can I miss out your first date with Mr K? Love  it




Mailbox full [emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Mailbox full [emoji16]


Ops, cleaning up now &#128521;


----------



## atomic110

lrishmany said:


> Bringing out my new vermillion kelly for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278176
> View attachment 3278177


Have fun with your  beautiful K! Love how you tie the twilly


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> OOTD... Ciel CSGM, black alligator KD, and Rose Nacarat with RGHW clic H...Happy Wednesday everyone [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276462
> View attachment 3276463


I miss seeing your beautiful look my dear!


----------



## atomic110

kat99 said:


> A few "wedding guest" outfits -
> 
> Blue Iris Kelly Pochette:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Tahari-Floral-Dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> Black CDC:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Vince-Camuto-Dress.jpg?resize=695%2C779


KP~ My wish... looking very lovely


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Ops, cleaning up now [emoji6]




Thanks. [emoji3] Sent


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Planning to go out for casual business dinner . I feel like I have to apologize for stupid pic , but it's best I can take myself ...
> Galop ring , Galop bracelets , CDC in chalk and CDC ring and Kelly belt are following me &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


I love your accessories  and you hair style! So smart looking


----------



## megt10

weibandy said:


> This is so cute!!


Thank you.


ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference


I like them all on you. Is there one size you prefer and wear more on a regular basis. I had a 35 and found it just too big for my liking and I am a bit taller than you are.


noreen_uk said:


> you fabulous megt love everything
> 
> 
> so so pretty rami love your outfit and your bag beautiful combo ... your puppy is adorable


Thank you so much.


makeupmama said:


> Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes


Love the casual chic look of a dressed down Kelly.


----------



## atomic110

barkcheejai said:


> Me and my Rose Tyrien Constance18





barkcheejai said:


> And the Toolbox20


Thumbs  up on Both  of your look and Bags &#128522;


----------



## megt10

Dira919 said:


> Awww Meg's you both look fantastic, love the shoes too!





Dira919 said:


> Awwww I missed one of your babies in my last post, all three of you are beautiful!


Thanks so much. I rarely get a picture these days that they aren't a part of the action.


Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516



Wow, love it. You have the whole movie star glamour style totally working for you. Fantastic.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe!!! That's the funniest! Oh ginger[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Both misha and Rudy are just adorable! Huge hugs to them from my side please [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And Meg if I haven't told you already I LOVE your style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


You really are so sweet! Thank you so much. Yeah, I love my boys.


eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615


You look beautiful. I love the C and of course Under the waves Moussie. 


atomic110 said:


> Love seeing your 'family' shot! So happy! I'm looking for Lady70 too but gotta wait for my size... you reminded me it is time to check  with my SA now &#128522;


Thank you. 


PrestigeH said:


> First day to work with Mr K. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275137


Oh, congratulations, absolutely stunning. I know I have missed a lot here and on the last purchase thread but I am so glad I didn't miss this!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> You really are so sweet! Thank you so much. Yeah, I love my boys.
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful. I love the C and of course Under the waves Moussie.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, congratulations, absolutely stunning. I know I have missed a lot here and on the last purchase thread but I am so glad I didn't miss this!!!!




Hello Megt. Thank you very much. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Wow, love it. You have the whole movie star glamour style totally working for you. Fantastic.



Thank you so much Meg.


----------



## Purrsey

Looking at more Kellys here I need a third Kelly [emoji7]

Hello TGIF. With Halzan today. Enjoy your TGIF all.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Looking at more Kellys here I need a third Kelly [emoji7]
> 
> Hello TGIF. With Halzan today. Enjoy your TGIF all.
> 
> View attachment 3278692




Lovely Halzan and beautiful Purrsey. [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615


I love under the waves, whether it's Moussie or oceanic beauty &#128522;&#128522; drooling over your C again


----------



## atomic110

Purrsey said:


> Looking at more Kellys here I need a third Kelly [emoji7]
> 
> Hello TGIF. With Halzan today. Enjoy your TGIF all.
> 
> View attachment 3278692


Beautiful Halzan!


----------



## atomic110

Miss you all~
Sharing a simple denim look with Kachinas Maxi Twilly, Kelly belt and Ms G &#128522;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fc/90/1a/fc901abadec7af1f236282c754429af6.jpg


----------



## ldldb

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I like them all on you. Is there one size you prefer and wear more on a regular basis. I had a 35 and found it just too big for my liking and I am a bit taller than you are.
> .



hi megt10, i think the 28 is the easiest size for me to wear due to my small size, though to my eye, the 32 is the most proportional bag out of all the kelly sizes that H makes!


----------



## megt10

ldldb said:


> hi megt10, i think the 28 is the easiest size for me to wear due to my small size, though to my eye, the 32 is the most proportional bag out of all the kelly sizes that H makes!



It makes total sense. They all look great on you.


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> I love your accessories  and you hair style! So smart looking



Thank you dear Atomic ! You are too kind !&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615



Perfection every day ! I wish you been working in my office &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;I would happy run there every morning &#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

makeupmama said:


> Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes



I like that a lot &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;very hip and fresh looking &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516



I need that furrrrrrrrrrr, those hands &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;, that bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Having computer problems again. Hopefully this picture looks not like a funhouse mirror.



Wow! You Look super Meg ! It's nice to have you back !
Is Misha better now ? He seems a bit sick ... Kiss him from me , please &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## tonkamama

Megt10 ~ you guys look so happy, must be the sunny S. Cal weather.  Lovely gt B!  &#128536;


megt10 said:


> Having computer problems again. Hopefully this picture looks not like a funhouse mirror.



ldldb ~ Thanks for the references...  They all look gorgeous on you.  


ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference




Kat ~ gorgeous unicorn K32, love the color combo.  &#10084;&#65039;


Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516




eternallove4bag ~ beautiful shawl and love your bracelets.  Oh.. The C28 just TDF... &#128525;



eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615



Purrsey ~ so chic!  


Purrsey said:


> Looking at more Kellys here I need a third Kelly [emoji7]
> 
> Hello TGIF. With Halzan today. Enjoy your TGIF all.
> 
> View attachment 3278692



Rami00 ~ beautiful RC B and gorgeous dress. &#128525;Gingy is just so adorable.  &#128054;


Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time &#128062;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chi town Chanel

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference



Great reference pic!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516




Put a big smile on my face every time your unicorn appears! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atelierforward said:


> Gorgeous outfit. You didn't even mention that beautiful Constance!



Thank you so much dear atelierforward [emoji8][emoji8]... Omg! You are right! I was writing so fast and trying to hurry in the morning that I missed out on my C [emoji33][emoji33]... Seriously love my C[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Always stunning eternal. Shawl on you becomes alive! And your arm candy is just always on point. Not to forget the stunning Constance.



Thank you my dear sweet friend for your super kind comments [emoji8][emoji8]... I love wearing these shawls and moussies ... So comfy! 



PrestigeH said:


> I know why u r under the waves theme. U r one beautiful mermaid!!! [emoji73][emoji228]



Awwwww... You are the sweetest!!! Thank you my BFF [emoji8][emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous! Happy Friday



Thank you so much dear Rami [emoji8][emoji8]... Have an amazing weekend and hugs to adorable ginger [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> I miss seeing your beautiful look my dear!



I missed seeing you here my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you so much  ...dear PH is working on making us become more accessible [emoji12][emoji12]... He sent you a pm I think [emoji3][emoji3]



megt10 said:


> You really are so sweet! Thank you so much. Yeah, I love my boys.
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful. I love the C and of course Under the waves Moussie.



Thank you so much my dear Meg [emoji8][emoji8]... Isn't UTW divine? I am waiting to see a mod shot of your UTW Moussie. If I am not wrong it is the black with the fuschia right? 



atomic110 said:


> I love under the waves, whether it's Moussie or oceanic beauty [emoji4][emoji4] drooling over your C again



Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so in love with 'under the waves' theme[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You know how it holds a personal significance in my life [emoji6]



Bobmops said:


> Perfection every day ! I wish you been working in my office [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]I would happy run there every morning [emoji7]



Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8]... My darling friend I wish we had been working together everyday too! We would spend all our time gossiping and having fun [emoji4][emoji4]



tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag ~ beautiful shawl and love your bracelets.  Oh.. The C28 just TDF... [emoji7]




Thank you so much my dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]... I still can't believe that C is mine.. Keep taking her out just so I can admire her [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Miss you all~
> Sharing a simple denim look with Kachinas Maxi Twilly, Kelly belt and Ms G [emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fc/90/1a/fc901abadec7af1f236282c754429af6.jpg




My friend I have missed your beautiful shots!! Heaven!!! Love your casual and impeccably stylish shot and Ms. K looks so dignified and elegant[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Looking at more Kellys here I need a third Kelly [emoji7]
> 
> Hello TGIF. With Halzan today. Enjoy your TGIF all.
> 
> View attachment 3278692




You look super pretty with the halzan Purrsey [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; TGIF indeed [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## HummingBird1

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference


Such a nice collection. Thanks for sharing the reference photos.


----------



## HummingBird1

megt10 said:


> I am dying to take her out too. I might on Saturday for my birthday if I get rid of this cold. I did take out GT yesterday with my new Lady 70 shoes. I love them. No breaking in period and I was able to wear them for several hours comfortably.


Love your whole outfit. I was thinking of getting those shoes in black, so glad to hear they are comfy, I might just have to get them now! hope you feel better!


----------



## noreen_uk

makeupmama said:


> Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes


you look amazing with your new K 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516


only one word kat ... gorgeous 



eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615



beautiful friend with her beautiful shot today ... you look amazing with all the matchy outfit


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear atelierforward [emoji8][emoji8]... Omg! You are right! I was writing so fast and trying to hurry in the morning that I missed out on my C [emoji33][emoji33]... Seriously love my C[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear sweet friend for your super kind comments [emoji8][emoji8]... I love wearing these shawls and moussies ... So comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww... You are the sweetest!!! Thank you my BFF [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear Rami [emoji8][emoji8]... Have an amazing weekend and hugs to adorable ginger [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I missed seeing you here my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you so much  ...dear PH is working on making us become more accessible [emoji12][emoji12]... He sent you a pm I think [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Meg [emoji8][emoji8]... Isn't UTW divine? I am waiting to see a mod shot of your UTW Moussie. If I am not wrong it is the black with the fuschia right?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so in love with 'under the waves' theme[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You know how it holds a personal significance in my life [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8]... My darling friend I wish we had been working together everyday too! We would spend all our time gossiping and having fun [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]... I still can't believe that C is mine.. Keep taking her out just so I can admire her [emoji6][emoji6]


Ohhh, that would be just super&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;, and then we can take a glass of champagne and shop some H goodies &#128525;&#128525;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## noreen_uk

Purrsey said:


> Looking at more Kellys here I need a third Kelly [emoji7]
> 
> Hello TGIF. With Halzan today. Enjoy your TGIF all.
> 
> View attachment 3278692



love your casual look and your halzan is beautiful purrsey


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> you look amazing with your new K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only one word kat ... gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful friend with her beautiful shot today ... you look amazing with all the matchy outfit



Thank you so much my friend. I was about to text you to chat with you [emoji3][emoji3].. Missed you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Ohhh, that would be just super[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7], and then we can take a glass of champagne and shop some H goodies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




PERFECT!!! Gosh you are now making me dream my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... So happy and honored to call you my friend


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> RC in action. Gingy makes sure to photobomb every single time [emoji252]




Absolutely fabulous!! You and the pup!!!


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615




Gorgeous Constance!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sappho said:


> Gorgeous Constance!!




Thank you so much Sappho [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear atelierforward [emoji8][emoji8]... Omg! You are right! I was writing so fast and trying to hurry in the morning that I missed out on my C [emoji33][emoji33]... Seriously love my C[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear sweet friend for your super kind comments [emoji8][emoji8]... I love wearing these shawls and moussies ... So comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww... You are the sweetest!!! Thank you my BFF [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear Rami [emoji8][emoji8]... Have an amazing weekend and hugs to adorable ginger [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I missed seeing you here my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you so much  ...dear PH is working on making us become more accessible [emoji12][emoji12]... He sent you a pm I think [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Meg [emoji8][emoji8]... Isn't UTW divine? I am waiting to see a mod shot of your UTW Moussie. If I am not wrong it is the black with the fuschia right?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so in love with 'under the waves' theme[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You know how it holds a personal significance in my life [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Muuuah [emoji8][emoji8]... My darling friend I wish we had been working together everyday too! We would spend all our time gossiping and having fun [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]... I still can't believe that C is mine.. Keep taking her out just so I can admire her [emoji6][emoji6]



You are correct! Here's a picture. Though I am actually wearing my Lindy 26 today for the first time. Have to take my MIL to the doctors and want my iPad while I wait.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

The Lindys first time out. Photobombers, Misha and Rudy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> You are correct! Here's a picture. Though I am actually wearing my Lindy 26 today for the first time. Have to take my MIL to the doctors and want my iPad while I wait.




 you look beautiful with your amazing Moussie and your stunning C[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171].. Thank you so much my dear Meg for posting this beautiful shot! The anemone C is making me drool!!! Can't help thinking how well it will go with my anemone KDT and  purple UTW Moussie that I got today [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well a girl can dream right [emoji6][emoji6]... 
Btw apart from your beautiful style I love that you are an amazing human being  Hope your MIL is doing good.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> The Lindys first time out. Photobombers, Misha and Rudy.




Beautiful beautiful beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... And look at misha and Rudy running around [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## OrangeAddiction

megt10 said:


> You are correct! Here's a picture. Though I am actually wearing my Lindy 26 today for the first time. Have to take my MIL to the doctors and want my iPad while I wait.



Oh I love your pretty little bag....she's a beauty.  I love the color and it works so well with your UTW moussie.  Very chic.


----------



## OrangeAddiction

megt10 said:


> The Lindys first time out. Photobombers, Misha and Rudy.



A lovely Lindy...and the perfect color.  It's nice to see the colors of your scarf IRL...it's much prettier than in the website photo.  From the sandals you must be having good weather out there....with the wind chill it's 25 here today....my mousselines will have to wait a while for their first outings!

Very nicely done!


----------



## megt10

Thank you so much. Misha is doing okay for now. I am taking him back to the animal hospital for an abdominal ultrasound to see if the cancer they removed from his thyroid gland has spread. We see the oncologist next Wednesday. I will give him lots of kisses.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Looking at more Kellys here I need a third Kelly [emoji7]
> 
> Hello TGIF. With Halzan today. Enjoy your TGIF all.
> 
> View attachment 3278692



Adorable look!


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Miss you all~
> Sharing a simple denim look with Kachinas Maxi Twilly, Kelly belt and Ms G &#128522;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fc/90/1a/fc901abadec7af1f236282c754429af6.jpg


Love the look. Just adorable.


Bobmops said:


> Wow! You Look super Meg ! It's nice to have you back !
> Is Misha better now ? He seems a bit sick ... Kiss him from me , please &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Thank you.


----------



## Kalos

megt10 said:


> The Lindys first time out. Photobombers, Misha and Rudy.




Love the Lindy, your sandals are gorgeous, do they have crystals/rhinestone embellishments?


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Megt10 ~ you guys look so happy, must be the sunny S. Cal weather.  Lovely gt B!  &#128536;
> 
> 
> ldldb ~ Thanks for the references...  They all look gorgeous on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Kat ~ gorgeous unicorn K32, love the color combo.  &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ beautiful shawl and love your bracelets.  Oh.. The C28 just TDF... &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> Purrsey ~ so chic!
> 
> 
> Rami00 ~ beautiful RC B and gorgeous dress. &#128525;Gingy is just so adorable.  &#128054;


Thank you. Yes it was almost 90 degrees today it's cooler but still high 70's.


HummingBird1 said:


> Love your whole outfit. I was thinking of getting those shoes in black, so glad to hear they are comfy, I might just have to get them now! hope you feel better!


Thank you. I think I might get them in black as well.


eternallove4bag said:


> you look beautiful with your amazing Moussie and your stunning C[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171].. Thank you so much my dear Meg for posting this beautiful shot! The anemone C is making me drool!!! Can't help thinking how well it will go with my anemone KDT and  purple UTW Moussie that I got today [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well a girl can dream right [emoji6][emoji6]...
> Btw apart from your beautiful style I love that you are an amazing human being  Hope your MIL is doing good.


Aww, thank you. I actually think you are one of the kindest people on tpf. I can't wait to see your new purchases 


eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... And look at misha and Rudy running around [emoji3][emoji3]


Thank you again. Wherever I am the boys aren't far behind.


OrangeAddiction said:


> Oh I love your pretty little bag....she's a beauty.  I love the color and it works so well with your UTW moussie.  Very chic.


Thank you.


OrangeAddiction said:


> A lovely Lindy...and the perfect color.  It's nice to see the colors of your scarf IRL...it's much prettier than in the website photo.  From the sandals you must be having good weather out there....with the wind chill it's 25 here today....my mousselines will have to wait a while for their first outings!
> 
> Very nicely done!


Thank you. At least it's cooler than it was the past week. Way too hot for February.


----------



## megt10

Kalos said:


> Love the Lindy, your sandals are gorgeous, do they have crystals/rhinestone embellishments?



Thank you. Yes they do. They are Rene Caovilla and I believe I got them from NAP. They have a nice back on them for support while I am pushing the wheelchair for my MIL. I always try and buy this style when they go on sale. I have several pairs in different colors.


----------



## LVbemerry

megt10 said:


> You are correct! Here's a picture. Though I am actually wearing my Lindy 26 today for the first time. Have to take my MIL to the doctors and want my iPad while I wait.


You look  [emoji178] FAB[emoji178]  in both bags! Anemone C looks elegant while Lindy has that fun edge!


megt10 said:


> The Lindys first time out. Photobombers, Misha and Rudy.


----------



## atelierforward

megt10 said:


> The Lindys first time out. Photobombers, Misha and Rudy.


Love the Lindy. It looks beautiful on you! Great pop of orange.


----------



## marbella8

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference



All beautiul shots.


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Miss you all~
> Sharing a simple denim look with Kachinas Maxi Twilly, Kelly belt and Ms G [emoji4]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fc/90/1a/fc901abadec7af1f236282c754429af6.jpg




Beautiful X unlimited. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> You are correct! Here's a picture. Though I am actually wearing my Lindy 26 today for the first time. Have to take my MIL to the doctors and want my iPad while I wait.







megt10 said:


> The Lindys first time out. Photobombers, Misha and Rudy.




U have a huge collection!!!! Wow!!!! Hope to have the honour to see a photo portrait. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you. Yes it was almost 90 degrees today it's cooler but still high 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I think I might get them in black as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you. I actually think you are one of the kindest people on tpf. I can't wait to see your new purchases
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again. Wherever I am the boys aren't far behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. At least it's cooler than it was the past week. Way too hot for February.



Thank you for your sweet comment my dear meg. I am humbled beyond words 



megt10 said:


> Thank you. Yes they do. They are Rene Caovilla and I believe I got them from NAP. They have a nice back on them for support while I am pushing the wheelchair for my MIL. I always try and buy this style when they go on sale. I have several pairs in different colors.




Whoa!!! Those are some seriously sexy shoes!!! Love them [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Thank you. Yes they do. They are Rene Caovilla and I believe I got them from NAP. They have a nice back on them for support while I am pushing the wheelchair for my MIL. I always try and buy this style when they go on sale. I have several pairs in different colors.





megt10 said:


> The Lindys first time out. Photobombers, Misha and Rudy.





megt10 said:


> You are correct! Here's a picture. Though I am actually wearing my Lindy 26 today for the first time. Have to take my MIL to the doctors and want my iPad while I wait.



Gorgeous outfit and bags! I love the sandals too. Good to hear they're comfy.


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> Miss you all~
> Sharing a simple denim look with Kachinas Maxi Twilly, Kelly belt and Ms G &#128522;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/fc/90/1a/fc901abadec7af1f236282c754429af6.jpg



Love this outfit! Very pretty. Have a great weekend, atomic!


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Looking at more Kellys here I need a third Kelly [emoji7]
> 
> Hello TGIF. With Halzan today. Enjoy your TGIF all.
> 
> View attachment 3278692



Lovely casual look. Halzan looks great on you.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615



You look beautiful! Perfect outfit. I love the moussie on you.


----------



## Moirai

makeupmama said:


> Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes



Kelly looks perfect on you! Beautiful color.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516



Beautiful outfit and very glamorous. Love everything on you!


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> U have a huge collection!!!! Wow!!!! Hope to have the honour to see a photo portrait. [emoji16]


I posted a family portrait not that long ago. I will see if I still have it. With my computer acting up I am limited in posting pictures.


eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you for your sweet comment my dear meg. I am humbled beyond words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! Those are some seriously sexy shoes!!! Love them [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you. I love shoes that are pretty, comfortable and I can wear with most outfits. They are pricey but cost per wear make them still a much better buy for me than shoes that are half the price but rarely get worn. These I will wear until they fall apart .


Moirai said:


> Gorgeous outfit and bags! I love the sandals too. Good to hear they're comfy.


Thank you. They are completely comfortable I have 4 pairs in different colors. I buy comfortable shoes in multiples.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> U have a huge collection!!!! Wow!!!! Hope to have the honour to see a photo portrait. [emoji16]



Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.


----------



## FancyMeFresh

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.



OMG!! Amazing collection!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Beautiful outfit and very glamorous. Love everything on you!




Thank you dear Moirai. Good evening to you and a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.




Fabulous collection Meg.


----------



## doves75

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.




Beautiful collection megt10. Thanks for sharing [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.




Wow! Beautiful everyone single one of them ! Thanks for sharing megt10 [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.




Oh my goodness. Just this island is already huge. I still see ur wardrobes are full. U have an empire!!!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Moirai. Good evening to you and a wonderful weekend!



Good morning to you, Kat. Same to you :kiss:


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.



WOW!!! Amazing collection, Meg!


----------



## Moirai

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference



Beautiful Kelly's. All look fabulous on you.


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.




Great collection, thank you for sharing [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!


----------



## PrestigeH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395




K in turquoise is so beautiful. Enjoy [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> My friend I have missed your beautiful shots!! Heaven!!! Love your casual and impeccably stylish shot and Ms. K looks so dignified and elegant[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful X unlimited. [emoji3]


Thank you my friends *eternallove, PrestigeH*! I'm in... Keke&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Serva1

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395




Turquoise is so beautiful, you look great [emoji170]


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Love the look. Just adorable.
> Thank you.





megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.


Thank you *megt10*! You got amazing collection!! I can see you got a lot more gems behind &#128521;&#128518;


----------



## wl5238

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.




Beautiful collection[emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Love this outfit! Very pretty. Have a great weekend, atomic!


Happy weekend *Moirai*! Thank  you~


----------



## tea4two

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395




Great pic of you and your K28; what a fabulous pop of color! Hope you find a great place for the meet; wish I could join you!


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!



You look fabulous


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PrestigeH said:


> K in turquoise is so beautiful. Enjoy [emoji3]







Serva1 said:


> Turquoise is so beautiful, you look great [emoji170]







tea4two said:


> Great pic of you and your K28; what a fabulous pop of color! Hope you find a great place for the meet; wish I could join you!







chincac said:


> You look fabulous




Thanks everyone !! Coming from all my stylish friends, I am glad to get your approval.  I really like the 28 size as it fits my frame.   Off topic, all H stores have good inventory of Bolide, Lindy and Evelyne in orange poppy as well as Blue st cyr.  Lots of wallets too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pourquoipas2

noreen_uk said:


> you and your K look absolutely gorgeous irishmany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow love your beautiful K collections and your outfit look great




That was helpful! I was hesitating on the size to pick, you post a picture and I'm set for 32. By the way, we're sisters on the Chanel jacket
THX ldldb


----------



## noreen_uk

megt10 said:


> You are correct! Here's a picture. Though I am actually wearing my Lindy 26 today for the first time. Have to take my MIL to the doctors and want my iPad while I wait.





megt10 said:


> The Lindys first time out. Photobombers, Misha and Rudy.



you look great megt love your C and lindy


----------



## noreen_uk

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.



OMG  megt you have such an amazing H collections love every single piece of your bags


----------



## noreen_uk

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395



gorgeous


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395




You look fabulous with ur K and fur.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!


----------



## papilloncristal

I've a lot of pink outfits (pinkaholic) and bleu izmir suits my pink skirt surprisingly well!


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.




Wow! A rainbow! What a lovely collection Meg.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.



Beautiful and colourful collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279530




Wow beautiful. Hope u had a great dinner. Enjoy.


----------



## PrestigeH

papilloncristal said:


> I've a lot of pink outfits (pinkaholic) and bleu izmir suits my pink skirt surprisingly well!
> View attachment 3279531




Very sweet looking. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3279563



Great combo as always dear PH !


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279530



Beautiful bag ! Hope you had romantic dinner &#128148;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.



What a picture!! Totally hypnotic &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> Great combo as always dear PH !




Thank you Bobmops [emoji3]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279530


You &#10084;charm is so cute, petite H right?


----------



## atomic110

papilloncristal said:


> I've a lot of pink outfits (pinkaholic) and bleu izmir suits my pink skirt surprisingly well!
> View attachment 3279531


Bleu Izmir is such a Happy color! Working very well with your skirt


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3279563


Love your vibrant  colors! Happy weekend my  friend&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Love your vibrant  colors! Happy weekend my  friend[emoji4][emoji4]




Thank you Atomic and u too. [emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

PrestigeH said:


> Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3279563



These colors put me in a happy mood!  Your collection is the best PH, so versatile!


----------



## PrestigeH

Dira919 said:


> These colors put me in a happy mood!  Your collection is the best PH, so versatile!




Thank you Dira. U r so sweet. [emoji8]


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279530



Kat, this bag with that gold hardware and heart charm is perfection!  Something about gold hardware on a kelly that makes my heart beat faster, it is stunning!


----------



## Dluvch

papilloncristal said:


> I've a lot of pink outfits (pinkaholic) and bleu izmir suits my pink skirt surprisingly well!
> View attachment 3279531



Your Constance definitely pops against your pink, gorgeous!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615



Love love your style! Can't have enough


----------



## megt10

FancyMeFresh said:


> OMG!! Amazing collection!





Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous collection Meg.





doves75 said:


> Beautiful collection megt10. Thanks for sharing [emoji4]





mad_for_chanel said:


> Wow! Beautiful everyone single one of them ! Thanks for sharing megt10 [emoji7]





PrestigeH said:


> Oh my goodness. Just this island is already huge. I still see ur wardrobes are full. U have an empire!!!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]





Moirai said:


> WOW!!! Amazing collection, Meg!



Thank you, everyone. Prestige, I am working on an empire but have yet to achieve that status.


----------



## megt10

Serva1 said:


> Great collection, thank you for sharing [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395


Fabulous Kelly. Love the color. 


atomic110 said:


> Thank you *megt10*! You got amazing collection!! I can see you got a lot more gems behind &#128521;&#128518;


Thanks, yes the picture was taken in my closet. I have my shoes and bags neatly put away behind glass doors to keep curious cats out.


noreen_uk said:


> you look great megt love your C and lindy


Thank you.


noreen_uk said:


> OMG  megt you have such an amazing H collections love every single piece of your bags


Thank you again.


Kat.Lee said:


> Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279530



Love the heart.


----------



## megt10

papilloncristal said:


> I've a lot of pink outfits (pinkaholic) and bleu izmir suits my pink skirt surprisingly well!
> View attachment 3279531


Yes, it does. Absolutely beautiful bag.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! A rainbow! What a lovely collection Meg.


I do love color.


periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful and colourful collection! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you.


PrestigeH said:


> Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3279563



Love it. That is such a happy green.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Yes, it does. Absolutely beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I do love color.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. That is such a happy green.




Thank you Megt. [emoji3]


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> What a picture!! Totally hypnotic &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;



Thank you, Bopmops. I have downsized my bag and shoe collection to only the bags and shoes that I wear.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> You look beautiful! Perfect outfit. I love the moussie on you.



Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Am so in love with moussies these days [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> I posted a family portrait not that long ago. I will see if I still have it. With my computer acting up I am limited in posting pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I love shoes that are pretty, comfortable and I can wear with most outfits. They are pricey but cost per wear make them still a much better buy for me than shoes that are half the price but rarely get worn. These I will wear until they fall apart .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. They are completely comfortable I have 4 pairs in different colors. I buy comfortable shoes in multiples.



I justify it the same way dear Meg [emoji16][emoji2]...I look at cost per wear instead of the price! I would rather buy a few pricey things that last me a lifetime than loads of cheap stuff that will last me a few days[emoji4]



megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.



Gosh Meg you are the QUEEN!!! Omg!!! This picture is HEAVEN[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... My dear you have the most FANTABULOUS collection ever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Oh my goodness. Just this island is already huge. I still see ur wardrobes are full. U have an empire!!!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




+1 my goodness my heart is having mini palpitations looking at Meg's amazing collection[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Seedlessplum said:


> Love love your style! Can't have enough




Thank you so much my dear sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... You made my day!! Btw don't let dear PH confuse you as to who is who on the WA [emoji3][emoji3]... He is incorrigible [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3279563



I love both green and orange so then now it's mine? [emoji12][emoji12]... Why do you have to post such enabling pictures!! Gosh that's the best shade of green ever[emoji172][emoji172]



Kat.Lee said:


> Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279530




Awwww! Love the pretty heart charm my stylish friend and etoupe K looks DIVINE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

papilloncristal said:


> I've a lot of pink outfits (pinkaholic) and bleu izmir suits my pink skirt surprisingly well!
> View attachment 3279531



Love BI and C and the combo is dynamite together [emoji170][emoji170]



chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395




Looking so beautiful and you wear your K so well chkpfbeliever [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I love both green and orange so then now it's mine? [emoji12][emoji12]... Why do you have to post such enabling pictures!! Gosh that's the best shade of green ever[emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww! Love the pretty heart charm my stylish friend and etoupe K looks DIVINE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you PH Ahem Eternal. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3279563




Love this colour combo PH.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow beautiful. Hope u had a great dinner. Enjoy.



Thank you PH. 



Bobmops said:


> Beautiful bag ! Hope you had romantic dinner [emoji174][emoji41]



Thank you dearest. 



atomic110 said:


> You [emoji173]charm is so cute, petite H right?



Thank you atomic. Yes it is from February petit h. 



Dira919 said:


> Kat, this bag with that gold hardware and heart charm is perfection!  Something about gold hardware on a kelly that makes my heart beat faster, it is stunning!



Thank you for your kind words Dira. 



megt10 said:


> Love the heart.



Thank you meg. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww! Love the pretty heart charm my stylish friend and etoupe K looks DIVINE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you dearest eternal.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this colour combo PH.




Thank you Kat. [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you PH Ahem Eternal. [emoji16]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3279563



Love the color combinations! Bracelets are gorgeous. And as for the jige, can I say I am green with envy 



papilloncristal said:


> I've a lot of pink outfits (pinkaholic) and bleu izmir suits my pink skirt surprisingly well!
> View attachment 3279531



Lovely C and great pop of color with your skirt.



Kat.Lee said:


> Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279530



Charm looks fabulous on your K . Pretty setting too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Love the color combinations! Bracelets are gorgeous. And as for the jige, can I say I am green with envy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely C and great pop of color with your skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charm looks fabulous on your K . Pretty setting too.




[emoji3][emoji3] Thank you Moirai. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395



You look fabulous with your K and lovely vest.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395



Yes!!!!!!!! Looking fabulous and can't wait to hear all about it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

atomic110 said:


> *CrackBerryCream *, Thats an awesome shot! in our culture, we will call it "Huat ar"



Haha thanks!


----------



## SandySummer

I had to take this picture!
Bag: Constance Cartable
Scarf: Cheval Fusion 
Bracelet: CDC Barenia
Blazer: jCrew


----------



## Moirai

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3279759
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture!
> Bag: Constance Cartable
> Scarf: Chevalier Fusion
> Bracelet: CDC Barenia
> Blazer: jCrew



That is a fabulously composed shot! Have a great time!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3279759
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture!
> Bag: Constance Cartable
> Scarf: Chevalier Fusion
> Bracelet: CDC Barenia
> Blazer: jCrew




Such a fun pic SS and you look great with your beautiful Constance [emoji1]


----------



## SandySummer

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395




Love your bag and really REALLY love your vest!


----------



## SandySummer

Moirai said:


> That is a fabulously composed shot! Have a great time!







Serva1 said:


> Such a fun pic SS and you look great with your beautiful Constance [emoji1]




Thank you! I had a really had time keeping balance on the platform.


----------



## atomic110

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3279759
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture!
> Bag: Constance Cartable
> Scarf: Cheval Fusion
> Bracelet: CDC Barenia
> Blazer: jCrew


What a fun shot! Thanks for sharing ! Hope  you have a great  time in Paris


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279530


cute heart charm Kat 



papilloncristal said:


> I've a lot of pink outfits (pinkaholic) and bleu izmir suits my pink skirt surprisingly well!
> View attachment 3279531


beautiful C in bleu izmir



PrestigeH said:


> Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3279563



love your arm candy today PH and your jige in green is gorgeous


----------



## noreen_uk

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3279759
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture!
> Bag: Constance Cartable
> Scarf: Cheval Fusion
> Bracelet: CDC Barenia
> Blazer: jCrew



beautiful shot


----------



## eternallove4bag

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3279759
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture!
> Bag: Constance Cartable
> Scarf: Cheval Fusion
> Bracelet: CDC Barenia
> Blazer: jCrew




Love the shot!!! Hope you had an amazing time!!! Beautiful C [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atelierforward

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.


I'm dying over your collection Meg. You have amazing taste!! You've done a great job amassing a collection with variety of styles and colors. Just perfection.


----------



## lrishmany

Lots of hermes for a casual saturday: RC constance belt, RC Hapi bracelet, Wg kelly bracelet, and vermillion kelly


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Charm looks fabulous on your K . Pretty setting too.







noreen_uk said:


> cute heart charm Kat



Thank you Moirai & Noreen. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3279759
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture!
> Bag: Constance Cartable
> Scarf: Cheval Fusion
> Bracelet: CDC Barenia
> Blazer: jCrew




Such a fantastic shot and outfit SandySummer.


----------



## Gina123

Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
Thank you for letting me share!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Chanel boucle jacket
Rag and bone pants
B25 turquoise
Behapi turquoise/bamboo
Jumping boots


----------



## PrestigeH

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3279759
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture!
> Bag: Constance Cartable
> Scarf: Cheval Fusion
> Bracelet: CDC Barenia
> Blazer: jCrew




Wow Beautiful. I was there few weeks ago. Miss the place. Ur C is stunning. Enjoy Urself [emoji3] Congrats to your scoring too!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots




Nice colour. With matching Behapi too. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots




Beautiful color of B and my eyes are just going behind you to check out your fabulous collection of H bags [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sarah_sarah

H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280241




STUNNING!! Perfection in every way my dear Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots




Such a perfect matching look. Please post more often. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280241



Gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280241




Beautiful picture. [emoji3]


----------



## lrishmany

lrishmany said:


> Lots of hermes for a casual saturday: RC constance belt, RC Hapi bracelet, Wg kelly bracelet, and vermillion kelly




Just realized the pic didn't post [emoji15].  So here it is [emoji85]


----------



## Kat.Lee

lrishmany said:


> Just realized the pic didn't post [emoji15].  So here it is [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280372




Love this casual yet chic look. Pop of red is gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

lrishmany said:


> Just realized the pic didn't post [emoji15].  So here it is [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280372




Casual chic. Love it. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

lrishmany said:


> Just realized the pic didn't post [emoji15].  So here it is [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280372



Love your casual look with Kelly and matching belt.



Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280241



You look fabulous! Love all your H.



Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots



Beautiful B and outfit.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.



Nice collection. Beautiful


----------



## lovelyhongbao

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615



Beautiful outfit, perfect match.


----------



## atomic110

Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots


Stylish from top to bottom! And beyond...eyeing those gems inside your wardrobe &#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280241


Love it.. sometime H kind of day is quite cool&#128526;


----------



## atomic110

lrishmany said:


> Just realized the pic didn't post [emoji15].  So here it is [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280372


Very casual chic ! So vibrant  and happy look


----------



## noreen_uk

Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots



you look beautiful and love your B turquoise


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280241


beautiful shot



lrishmany said:


> Just realized the pic didn't post [emoji15].  So here it is [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280372



love the casual look and your K is beautiful


----------



## Bobmops

Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots



Great blue color !


----------



## Bobmops

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280241



Love love love !!! Love to drape myself in H as well &#128514;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Am so in love with moussies these days [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I justify it the same way dear Meg [emoji16][emoji2]...I look at cost per wear instead of the price! I would rather buy a few pricey things that last me a lifetime than loads of cheap stuff that will last me a few days[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh Meg you are the QUEEN!!! Omg!!! This picture is HEAVEN[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... My dear you have the most FANTABULOUS collection ever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 my goodness my heart is having mini palpitations looking at Meg's amazing collection[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... You made my day!! Btw don't let dear PH confuse you as to who is who on the WA [emoji3][emoji3]... He is incorrigible [emoji23][emoji23]


Thank you so much! I like a variety of styles and colors. 


SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3279759
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture!
> Bag: Constance Cartable
> Scarf: Cheval Fusion
> Bracelet: CDC Barenia
> Blazer: jCrew



What an awesome picture. Love it.


----------



## megt10

atelierforward said:


> I'm dying over your collection Meg. You have amazing taste!! You've done a great job amassing a collection with variety of styles and colors. Just perfection.


Thank you.


Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots


Wow, you look amazing. Your closet is beautiful.


Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280241


Stunning Sarah! 


lrishmany said:


> Just realized the pic didn't post [emoji15].  So here it is [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280372



Love the casual chic vibe and of corse your gorgeous K.


----------



## megt10

lovelyhongbao said:


> Nice collection. Beautiful



Thank you so much.


----------



## MSO13

My new Indigo Jige with GM bandana, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SugarMama

Everyone is looking so fabulous!  

Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!


----------



## Gina123

Thank you eternallove4bag & prestigeH! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395




Gorgeous!!! I'm now a big fan of Turquoise. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> 
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference




Thank you for posting this. I love all size Kelly on you. This is a great reference. Like you, I'm petite too, 5'2". [emoji8]

I think my B25 looks bigger due to the brighter color.




Ref. pic, B35, B30, B25


----------



## Gina123

makeupmama said:


> Dressing it down with my Kelly and Nikes




Makeupmama, I love the casual look with your Kelly. I as thinking to use my Evie strap to make it even more casual on my K32 black. [emoji39]


----------



## Gina123

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms Unicorn K32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278515
> View attachment 3278516




Gorgeous combo!!!


----------



## Gina123

eternallove4bag said:


> Running to work... But quick shots before I leave... My Under the waves Moussie, croc sanguine KD and profound bleu clic H in action today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Happy Friday everyone[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278616
> 
> 
> There's a reason why I love under the waves theme so much... And that is because of this[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278615




Love the pop of colors on your mousse with matching KD and contrasting clic H. And of course, love your C!!![emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> Here is a picture. My island isn't large enough to really spread them out.




Oh my godsshhhhh!!! Wow, love your collections!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

PrestigeH said:


> Something green and orange from me for today. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3279563




Great combo!


----------



## Gina123

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3279759
> 
> 
> I had to take this picture!
> Bag: Constance Cartable
> Scarf: Cheval Fusion
> Bracelet: CDC Barenia
> Blazer: jCrew




I love this shot!!!  Love love love your Constance! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Sarah_sarah said:


> H shoes, CDC silver, new H coat, and little  K. It was a H kind of day. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280241




You look gorgeous!!! And love the eye candies! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Gina123 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I love all size Kelly on you. This is a great reference. Like you, I'm petite too, 5'2". [emoji8]
> 
> I think my B25 looks bigger due to the brighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3280885
> 
> 
> Ref. pic, B35, B30, B25


Love the reference picture. You have a beautiful and varied collection. Love that. 


Gina123 said:


> Oh my godsshhhhh!!! Wow, love your collections!!!!



Thank you. Love looking at your collection.


----------



## Gina123

Thank you Kat, Moirai, atomic, noreen, bobmops,, megt10 for the kind words! If I've missed anyone, apologies. I'm on my iPhone. [emoji16]


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> My new Indigo Jige with GM bandana, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3280830



That's great hip look&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

SugarMama said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!
> 
> Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!



Love Goldie , shoes ( is it RV ?) and pile of orange boxes &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Gina123 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I love all size Kelly on you. This is a great reference. Like you, I'm petite too, 5'2". [emoji8]
> 
> I think my B25 looks bigger due to the brighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3280885
> 
> 
> Ref. pic, B35, B30, B25


Great collection &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## atomic110

MrsOwen3 said:


> My new Indigo Jige with GM bandana, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3280830


Nice one! Very chic looking


----------



## atomic110

SugarMama said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!
> 
> Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!


Wow, you are running errands  in style !


----------



## atomic110

Gina123 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I love all size Kelly on you. This is a great reference. Like you, I'm petite too, 5'2". [emoji8]
> 
> I think my B25 looks bigger due to the brighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3280885
> 
> 
> Ref. pic, B35, B30, B25


Very beautiful collection and good reference!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lrishmany said:


> Just realized the pic didn't post [emoji15].  So here it is [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280372



So pretty!! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrsOwen3 said:


> My new Indigo Jige with GM bandana, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3280830



You always look beautifully put together MrsOwen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love the pop of red [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



SugarMama said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!



Twinsies my dear on the gold evie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You look fabulous!! Have an amazing Sunday! Hope to run into you in the store again [emoji3][emoji3]



Gina123 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I love all size Kelly on you. This is a great reference. Like you, I'm petite too, 5'2". [emoji8]
> 
> I think my B25 looks bigger due to the brighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3280885
> 
> 
> Ref. pic, B35, B30, B25




Whoa!! Your collection is breathtaking Gina [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Love the pop of colors on your mousse with matching KD and contrasting clic H. And of course, love your C!!![emoji7]



Thank you Gina [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You are super sweet [emoji8][emoji8]



lovelyhongbao said:


> Beautiful outfit, perfect match.




Thank you so much lovelyhongbao [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Heart charm arrived late for V day. Still happy to take her out for her first debut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279530



This is fun and festive!  What a happy bag and charm!


----------



## noreen_uk

MrsOwen3 said:


> My new Indigo Jige with GM bandana, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3280830


beautiful bandana and jige mrsowen 



SugarMama said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!
> 
> Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!


ms goldie is such a good companion for errands



Gina123 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I love all size Kelly on you. This is a great reference. Like you, I'm petite too, 5'2". [emoji8]
> 
> I think my B25 looks bigger due to the brighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3280885
> 
> 
> Ref. pic, B35, B30, B25



you have beautiful collections Gina love every colours


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Checking a few places possible for our US  National meet and taking my Turquoise K28 along.  Have s great weekend everyone !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279395



Wow, you look great,  thank you for working on the gtg project!!  That looks like the Venetian in Vegas?


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> My new Indigo Jige with GM bandana, thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3280830



I love your style, MrsO!


----------



## Moirai

SugarMama said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!
> 
> Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!



Lovely casual look with Evie. Have a great day too!


----------



## Moirai

Gina123 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I love all size Kelly on you. This is a great reference. Like you, I'm petite too, 5'2". [emoji8]
> 
> I think my B25 looks bigger due to the brighter color.
> View attachment 3280885
> 
> Ref. pic, B35, B30, B25



Your B's are gorgeous! Helpful to see different sizes together.


----------



## MSO13

Bobmops said:


> That's great hip look&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





atomic110 said:


> Nice one! Very chic looking





eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty!! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You always look beautifully put together MrsOwen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love the pop of red [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Twinsies my dear on the gold evie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You look fabulous!! Have an amazing Sunday! Hope to run into you in the store again [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!! Your collection is breathtaking Gina [emoji7][emoji7]





noreen_uk said:


> beautiful bandana and jige mrsowen
> 
> 
> ms goldie is such a good companion for errands
> 
> 
> 
> you have beautiful collections Gina love every colours





Moirai said:


> I love your style, MrsO!



Thanks so much everyone, I'm so glad I waited for the right Jige to come along and I can't say enough good things about the GM bandanas. Very underrated and so easy to wear!


----------



## iamrose

SugarMama said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




Love the bag, outfit and are those RV flats? [emoji7]! Very stylish errands outfit! [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## Bella2015

Gina123 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I love all size Kelly on you. This is a great reference. Like you, I'm petite too, 5'2". [emoji8]
> 
> I think my B25 looks bigger due to the brighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3280885
> 
> 
> Ref. pic, B35, B30, B25




Omg! Your bags are heavenly!


----------



## Bella2015

Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots




First your closet is TDF! Love your bag as well.


----------



## Moirai

OOTD running errands with B35


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35




Cute outfit


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots



Gorgeous color (and gorgeous collection too!)


----------



## Bella2015

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35


love your style for running errands!


----------



## atelierforward

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35


Great outfit (and of course a great bag)!


----------



## smile4me6

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35




Love the outfit....and the B35


----------



## Dluvch

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35



Love your casual look! The boots look great with the bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

Gina123 said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been enjoying the actions photos by everyone. It's been a while since I posted on this thread... Today, met my gf for late lunch and dessert. I brought out my recent purchase for a spin. [emoji16]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280211
> View attachment 3280212
> 
> 
> Chanel boucle jacket
> Rag and bone pants
> B25 turquoise
> Behapi turquoise/bamboo
> Jumping boots



Spectacular!  Your collection in the background is making my heart race!


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35




You look so chic! love your dress!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35




SUPER CHIC my friend!! You look so stunning even when you are running errands [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35




Fabulous look Moirai. [emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35




Such a chic look Moirai. Love the entire combo.


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> This is fun and festive!  What a happy bag and charm!




Thank you weibandy.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> My new Indigo Jige with GM bandana, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3280830




Lovely casual outfit.


----------



## PrestigeH

MrsOwen3 said:


> My new Indigo Jige with GM bandana, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3280830




Love Jige. Congrats!! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

SugarMama said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




Nice evie. Those orange boxes behind. Love [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Gina123 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I love all size Kelly on you. This is a great reference. Like you, I'm petite too, 5'2". [emoji8]
> 
> I think my B25 looks bigger due to the brighter color.
> 
> View attachment 3280885
> 
> 
> Ref. pic, B35, B30, B25




I love ur B collection. [emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

SugarMama said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!




Beautiful outfit and gold Evie!


----------



## lrishmany

ldldb said:


> i am just under 5'3"
> 
> this is how the 35/32/28 look on me as a reference




Love this!  I am the same size as well....such a great reference


----------



## SugarMama

Bobmops said:


> Love Goldie , shoes ( is it RV ?) and pile of orange boxes &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Thank you!  Yes, they are RV pumps. So comfy!



atomic110 said:


> Wow, you are running errands  in style !



Thank you atomic!



eternallove4bag said:


> Twinsies my dear on the gold evie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... You look fabulous!! Have an amazing Sunday! Hope to run into you in the store again [emoji3][emoji3]



Thanks evie twin and boutique sister!  



Moirai said:


> Lovely casual look with Evie. Have a great day too!



Thanks Moirai!



iamrose said:


> Love the bag, outfit and are those RV flats? [emoji7]! Very stylish errands outfit! [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]



Yes, these are RV belle pumps. Almost flats since the heel not so high.



PrestigeH said:


> Nice evie. Those orange boxes behind. Love [emoji3]



Thank you!  I'm working on building my orange tower.


----------



## SugarMama

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful outfit and gold Evie!



Thank you darling!


----------



## Gina123

Thank you MrsOwen, Bella, FancyMeFresh, Dira, megt10, Moirai, noreen, Bobmops, eternallove4bag,  atomic, megt10.[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]

Megt10, your rouge ostrich is TDF!!! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cute outfit





Bella2015 said:


> love your style for running errands!





atelierforward said:


> Great outfit (and of course a great bag)!





smile4me6 said:


> Love the outfit....and the B35





Dira919 said:


> Love your casual look! The boots look great with the bag.



Thank you for your kind comments, PbP, Bella, atelierforward, smile, and Dira. :kiss:


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> You look so chic! love your dress!!





eternallove4bag said:


> SUPER CHIC my friend!! You look so stunning even when you are running errands [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Fabulous look Moirai. [emoji7]





Kat.Lee said:


> Such a chic look Moirai. Love the entire combo.



Thank you for being so nice, MrsO, eternal, PH, and Kat. :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.


----------



## periogirl28

Just wanted to say everyone is looking truly beautiful and fabulous!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549



So beautiful Kat!! Just right amount of everything !
You might think I mad , but every time I put on my H and C items I ask myself -would Kat approve that????))))
&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35



Love your look Moirai !!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549




I love everything. Especially the scarf so nice [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I love everything. Especially the scarf so nice [emoji3]




Thank you PH.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> So beautiful Kat!! Just right amount of everything !
> 
> You might think I mad , but every time I put on my H and C items I ask myself -would Kat approve that????))))
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you dear Bobmops. I'm sure you are joking! You have your own stunning style that we all get inspiration from and admire. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Bobmops. I'm sure you are joking! You have your own stunning style that we all get inspiration from and admire. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Joking ???? Totally serious about my clothing ! 
Happy to get to know you , Kat &#128525;


----------



## makeupmama

Gina123 said:


> Makeupmama, I love the casual look with your Kelly. I as thinking to use my Evie strap to make it even more casual on my K32 black. [emoji39]


Thank you  I am a very casual dresser on my days off and I find that Nike really does go well with Hermes.


----------



## makeupmama

Bobmops said:


> I like that a lot &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;very hip and fresh looking &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;



Thank you


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Joking ???? Totally serious about my clothing !
> 
> Happy to get to know you , Kat [emoji7]




Thank you dear Bobmops. Same here [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## noreen_uk

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35


perfection 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549



love your style kat and you look absolutely stunning i need to learn more from you


----------



## Kat.Lee

noreen_uk said:


> love your style kat and you look absolutely stunning i need to learn more from you



Thank you dear Noreen. You are too kind.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549




OK this one needs a STANDING OVATION my dear Kat [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Good god Lady you look HOT HOT HOT!! Love how you have paired your jeans with the fur vest, Ms. K and not to mention your amazing arm candy!! Wow! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Seriously Kat this is one of my favorite looks on you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!


----------



## Mandy K

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday!




Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## atelierforward

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549


Amazing outfit Kat! Love the breloque with the kelly. Adorable!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atelierforward said:


> Amazing outfit Kat! Love the breloque with the kelly. Adorable!!




Thank you so much atelierforward.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!




Missed you my dear periogirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Beautiful Lindy and beautiful backdrop [emoji7][emoji7]... Monte Carlo? Ok now I am wishing I was your Lindy [emoji3][emoji3]... Too cold where I live!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> OK this one needs a STANDING OVATION my dear Kat [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Good god Lady you look HOT HOT HOT!! Love how you have paired your jeans with the fur vest, Ms. K and not to mention your amazing arm candy!! Wow! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Seriously Kat this is one of my favorite looks on you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you my dearest. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji72]&#127996;[emoji72]&#127996;[emoji72]&#127996;


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!




I always love ur collection. [emoji3]


----------



## Sappho

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549




What a gorgeous look for running errands? The blue in your K and your cdc is stunning and pairs so well with your fur vest!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!




What a view! Beautiful back drop and Lindy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sappho said:


> What a gorgeous look for running errands? The blue in your K and your cdc is stunning and pairs so well with your fur vest!




Thank you so much Sappho.


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!



Love Monte Carlo ! Love Lindy !


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Missed you my dear periogirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... Beautiful Lindy and beautiful backdrop [emoji7][emoji7]... Monte Carlo? Ok now I am wishing I was your Lindy [emoji3][emoji3]... Too cold where I live!!!



Hi dear eternal! Its nice to pop by! Lots and lots of exotic CDCs in the H here, have you decided which to get? &#128516;


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Love Monte Carlo ! Love Lindy !



Thank you dear Bobmops!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Sappho said:


> What a view! Beautiful back drop and Lindy!



Thank you, it is lovely to be here.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> I always love ur collection. [emoji3]



How are you dear Prestige? Any new arm candy???


----------



## iamrose

Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dear eternal! Its nice to pop by! Lots and lots of exotic CDCs in the H here, have you decided which to get? [emoji1]



Wow! Don't tempt me my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... Still on the fence about the CDC. But with H you never know how soon I might be off that fence and running to the store to buy it [emoji23][emoji23]



iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900




You look so chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Ms. K looks ready to take on the world!!


----------



## iamrose

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Don't tempt me my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... Still on the fence about the CDC. But with H you never know how soon I might be off that fence and running to the store to buy it [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Ms. K looks ready to take on the world!!




Thank you so much! [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549


 
WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a fab look, Kat!


----------



## smile4me6

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549




Love this!!! From head to toe!!


----------



## Rami00

Morai, I love this outfit. You look so chic.


Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35


----------



## periogirl28

iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900



You look great!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Don't tempt me my friend [emoji3][emoji3]... Still on the fence about the CDC. But with H you never know how soon I might be off that fence and running to the store to buy it [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so chic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Ms. K looks ready to take on the world!!


----------



## Livia1

iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900




You look great, as does your Kelly.


----------



## iamrose

Thank you ladies :smile1

I am a TPF and Hermes newbie.. I'm really glad i found this community to share my love of handbags


----------



## iamrose

periogirl28 said:


> You look great!







Livia1 said:


> You look great, as does your Kelly.




Oops it didn't quote.. 

Thank you wonderful ladies! 

I am a TPF and Hermés newbie. And I'm really glad I found this community to share my love of handbags [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35


Very chic looking


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549


So gorgeous to run errands? Let me run with  you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!


Wow, ms lindy got beautiful tan color &#128518;


----------



## atomic110

iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900



Excited for you too ! Looking great


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Wow, ms lindy got beautiful tan color &#128518;



Hahaha! Thanks my dear atomic!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549




So beautiful and chic. As always. [emoji170]


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!


What a beautiful view and that Lindy. I am running outta patience ..waiting for Spring/Summer 




iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900


 
Love it!


----------



## iamrose

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful view and that Lindy. I am running outta patience ..waiting for Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!




Thanks Rami00 [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Gina123 said:


> You look gorgeous!!! And love the eye candies! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much Gina123 [emoji254][emoji178] 



Bobmops said:


> Love love love !!! Love to drape myself in H as well [emoji23]




Merci Bobmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji254]. Your pictures never fail to disappoint. 



atomic110 said:


> Love it.. sometime H kind of day is quite cool[emoji41]




You are so right atomic110 [emoji12]. We all need an H day. 



PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful picture. [emoji3]




Thank you PrestigeH [emoji5]&#65039;




Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous.




Merci Kat.Lee. You know how much I love your photos.




eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING!! Perfection in every way my dear Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much dear eternallove4bag [emoji178][emoji12]. I always love love seeing your H in action. [emoji8]

Thank you everyone else. I wish I could be as imaginative as the rest of you. I will try my best next time. [emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Morai, I love this outfit. You look so chic.





atomic110 said:


> Very chic looking





Bobmops said:


> Love your look Moirai !!!





noreen_uk said:


> perfection



Thank you for being so kind, my beautiful friends!


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549



You look gorgeous, Kat. Love this outfit with mink vest.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!



Beautiful bag and setting. Have a wonderful time, periogirl.


----------



## Moirai

iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900



You look very chic with your Kelly. Congrats!


----------



## iamrose

Moirai said:


> You look very chic with your Kelly. Congrats!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## FancyMeFresh

iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900



you look so chic!


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549



I love everything in this outfit!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What a fab look, Kat!







smile4me6 said:


> Love this!!! From head to toe!!







atomic110 said:


> So gorgeous to run errands? Let me run with  you







Love_Couture said:


> So beautiful and chic. As always. [emoji170]







Moirai said:


> You look gorgeous, Kat. Love this outfit with mink vest.







FancyMeFresh said:


> I love everything in this outfit!




Thank you all for the kind and lovely comments.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481



This is really beautiful and special Kat. Lee!! Congrats on your new shawl!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481




Very special shawl indeed. [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> This is really beautiful and special Kat. Lee!! Congrats on your new shawl!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much HCLV. 



PrestigeH said:


> Very special shawl indeed. [emoji1]




Thank you PH.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502




Stunning!!


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481



hello gorgeous kat ... love your style and your shawl is tdf ... love the combo perfection kat


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502



beautiful jige and arm candy PH ... love what you pick today


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!



love this shot periogirl and enjoy your holiday in monte carlo


----------



## noreen_uk

iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900



your k is beautiful and such a good bag for work


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481



Very spetiaal shawl and jewelry ,Kat! &#128513;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502



Very fresh combo , PH !


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning!!







noreen_uk said:


> beautiful jige and arm candy PH ... love what you pick today







Bobmops said:


> Very fresh combo , PH !




Thank you Kat, Noreen and Bobmops. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful view and that Lindy. I am running outta patience ..waiting for Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!





Moirai said:


> Beautiful bag and setting. Have a wonderful time, periogirl.





noreen_uk said:


> love this shot periogirl and enjoy your holiday in monte carlo



Thank you all so very much!


----------



## smile4me6

PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502




Love, love, love!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549



Gorgeous Kat!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481



Very elegant look! Thanks for sharing Kat&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900


Love your outfit!


----------



## AvrilShower

Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35



Fabulous look Moirai!


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous Kat!







AvrilShower said:


> Very elegant look! Thanks for sharing Kat[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you AvrilShower.


----------



## Sappho

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481




Wow! That shawl is stunning! Which one is it? The purple hues are just gorgeous! Your whole outfit, cdc and Constance, are fab!


----------



## Sappho

PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502




I love how you combined these hues!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sappho said:


> Wow! That shawl is stunning! Which one is it? The purple hues are just gorgeous! Your whole outfit, cdc and Constance, are fab!




Thank you so much Sappho for your kind comment. Here's the reveal with details of the shawl. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29871405


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!



Wow! Love your Lindy, a real beauty. May I ask what color this is, please.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481



Gosh Kat! This is FANTABULOUS!! No small contribution... I seriously think this shawl is a piece of art and I am so happy for you my gorgeous friend that you got this!!! You have styled it amazingly well with your beautiful dress and CDC.. And that box C is divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. DROOLING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502




PERFECT accessories to carry my darling friend [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;.. Love your Jige... Ahem.. How many of those do you have? [emoji3][emoji3].. I am seriously thinking of getting a Behapi now and love the KD... This is the one from FSH right? Love it all my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597




It looks great on you! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh Kat! This is FANTABULOUS!! No small contribution... I seriously think this shawl is a piece of art and I am so happy for you my gorgeous friend that you got this!!! You have styled it amazingly well with your beautiful dress and CDC.. And that box C is divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. DROOLING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear eternal. 



eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597



What a perfect look! LOVE all the shades of red. Stunning match!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks great on you! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup. Now I know why you love this dip dye so much!! It's so soft!! Just like the cashmeres[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear eternal.
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect look! LOVE all the shades of red. Stunning match!!



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597



the colours suit you well eternallove ... perfection


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> the colours suit you well eternallove ... perfection




Love you my friend! Thank you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Wow! Love your Lindy, a real beauty. May I ask what color this is, please.



Thank you so much, it is Bleu Obscure and Ultraviolet.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597



Oh my goodness, my kind of outfit, I need to borrow everything! You look extra great today!


----------



## periogirl28

Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.


----------



## periogirl28

Have to post this separately.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Oh my goodness, my kind of outfit, I need to borrow everything! You look extra great today!



Thank you so much my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Actually I was thinking... May I borrow your RH box B with this or C? [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.




Omg!! Now I am dead!! Darling friend!! I am head over heels in love with this look!! I can't resist purple! And that dress with the UTW scarf is total FABULOSITY [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Have to post this separately.




Sigh! And there's my reason for obsession with UTW[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Sigh! And there's my reason for obsession with UTW[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I know why! Yes you can borrow my RH. You basically need a red Hermes bag right?


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> I know why! Yes you can borrow my RH. You basically need a red Hermes bag right?




BADLY now [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... [emoji8][emoji8] and you are too sweet to offer.. Quick let me take it before PH hears [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> BADLY now [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]... [emoji8][emoji8] and you are too sweet to offer.. Quick let me take it before PH hears [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

smile4me6 said:


> Love, love, love!!!!




Thank you Smile4me6. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Sappho said:


> I love how you combined these hues!!!




Thank you Sappho. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh Kat! This is FANTABULOUS!! No small contribution... I seriously think this shawl is a piece of art and I am so happy for you my gorgeous friend that you got this!!! You have styled it amazingly well with your beautiful dress and CDC.. And that box C is divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. DROOLING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT accessories to carry my darling friend [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;.. Love your Jige... Ahem.. How many of those do you have? [emoji3][emoji3].. I am seriously thinking of getting a Behapi now and love the KD... This is the one from FSH right? Love it all my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]




Thank you my BFF. The KD is from the airport. Behapi and Jige are both from my local store. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597




Stunning and beautiful. Ur red H items are growing!! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.




Simple and beautiful. Love the colour on ur dress too. [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Simple and beautiful. Love the colour on ur dress too. [emoji3]



Thank you so much Prestige! I have to stop posting from my phone, the pics are humongous! Love your latest action pic, your clutch / arm candy combos are inspiring!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much Prestige! I have to stop posting from my phone, the pics are humongous! Love your latest action pic, your clutch / arm candy combos are inspiring!




Thank you Periogirl. U r my inspiration!! [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you my BFF. The KD is from the airport. Behapi and Jige are both from my local store. [emoji3]



I LOVE them all my BFF [emoji8][emoji8]



PrestigeH said:


> Stunning and beautiful. Ur red H items are growing!! [emoji3]




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8].. No one does red better than H... Come to think of it your RH contour B will be perfect with this don't you think? [emoji3][emoji3]... Hand it over now [emoji379][emoji379]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I LOVE them all my BFF [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8].. No one does red better than H... Come to think of it your RH contour B will be perfect with this don't you think? [emoji3][emoji3]... Hand it over now [emoji379][emoji379]




Behave BFF &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;. Thank u for the lovely comment.


----------



## iamrose

noreen_uk said:


> your k is beautiful and such a good bag for work




Thank you! I think so too. It's such a versatile bag.


----------



## iamrose

AvrilShower said:


> Love your outfit!




Thank you [emoji4][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## megt10

MrsOwen3 said:


> My new Indigo Jige with GM bandana, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3280830


Great outfit. Love the large bandana.


SugarMama said:


> Everyone is looking so fabulous!
> 
> Here's me on my way out to run errands with my goldie evie!  Enjoy your Sunday everyone!


Fabulous look. Love the evie and all the orange boxes behind you.


Moirai said:


> OOTD running errands with B35


Love the whole outfit. Your dress is adorable.


Gina123 said:


> Thank you MrsOwen, Bella, FancyMeFresh, Dira, megt10, Moirai, noreen, Bobmops, eternallove4bag,  atomic, megt10.[emoji182][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182]
> 
> Megt10, your rouge ostrich is TDF!!! [emoji7]



Thank you. I love it.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Colvert day for running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281595
> View attachment 3281549


Wow! Just wow. You keep raising the bar. Love everything.


eternallove4bag said:


> OK this one needs a STANDING OVATION my dear Kat [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Good god Lady you look HOT HOT HOT!! Love how you have paired your jeans with the fur vest, Ms. K and not to mention your amazing arm candy!! Wow! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... Seriously Kat this is one of my favorite looks on you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


+1


periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, not been around for a bit. Here is my Lindy sunning by the pool in Monte Carlo. Happy Monday! Yowsers I wasn't expecting the pic to be quite so large!


What a great shot. The larger the better. Hope you are having a great time.


iamrose said:


> Kelly's first day at work [emoji4] so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 3281900


Fabulous outfit and bag.


iamrose said:


> Thank you ladies :smile1
> 
> I am a TPF and Hermes newbie.. I'm really glad i found this community to share my love of handbags


Welcome to the slippery slope.


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597




Gorgeous dip dye scarf!! Love the whole look!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481


The shawl is the most beautiful piece I have ever seen. It just glows. I of course love the rest of your outfit and fabulous jewelry.


PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502


Love! Such happy colors.


eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597


Looks fabulous on you. Love the color of your wallet too.


periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.


Stunning scarf and I love your dress.


periogirl28 said:


> Have to post this separately.



Really beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> The shawl is the most beautiful piece I have ever seen. It just glows. I of course love the rest of your outfit and fabulous jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Love! Such happy colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fabulous on you. Love the color of your wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning scarf and I love your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really beautiful.




Thank you Megt. [emoji3]


----------



## scarf1

periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.


Gorgeous! I think you got the CW that has most accurate colors for the fish!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> The shawl is the most beautiful piece I have ever seen. It just glows. I of course love the rest of your outfit and fabulous jewelry.
> 
> Love! Such happy colors.
> 
> Looks fabulous on you. Love the color of your wallet too.
> 
> Stunning scarf and I love your dress.
> 
> 
> Really beautiful.




Thank you so much dear Meg! Was lovely to see another lady at the airport wearing this exact scarf. I think she was French and very shall we say, regal!


----------



## periogirl28

scarf1 said:


> Gorgeous! I think you got the CW that has most accurate colors for the fish!



Not by accident hahaha thanks so much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Behave BFF &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;. Thank u for the lovely comment.



[emoji8][emoji8]... Yes I will mis-behave [emoji23][emoji23].. Oops sorry behave [emoji3][emoji3]



Sappho said:


> Gorgeous dip dye scarf!! Love the whole look!



Thank you so much Sappho [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> The shawl is the most beautiful piece I have ever seen. It just glows. I of course love the rest of your outfit and fabulous jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> Love! Such happy colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fabulous on you. Love the color of your wallet too.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning scarf and I love your dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really beautiful.




Thank you so much my dear Meg [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much, it is Bleu Obscure and Ultraviolet.



Thanks for letting me know.



periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.



Periogirl28, What a stunning combo! Love the understated, yet very elegant look of your dress  As often, less is more!


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Periogirl28, What a stunning combo! Love the understated, yet very elegant look of your dress  As often, less is more!




It is my pleasure! 
Merci beaucoup! Less is more has always been my mantra. [emoji1]


----------



## frenchyfind

Rouge Tomate


----------



## iamrose

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3282912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Tomate




Gorgeous red!!! Lucky you [emoji4]


----------



## luckylove

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3282912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Tomate



Stunning! Congratulations on your amazing bag!


----------



## PrestigeH

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3282912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Tomate




That's a very beautiful red. Looking great lady. [emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

AvrilShower said:


> Fabulous look Moirai!





megt10 said:


> Love the whole outfit. Your dress is adorable.



Thank you, AvrilShower and Meg!


----------



## atelierforward

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597


Your scarf is incredible! Such a beautiful color combo with the Bearn and bracelets. Great outfit.


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> Have to post this separately.



How cool!  You look great and the aquarium photos are a beautiful illustration of the scarf design inspiration.  Creative post!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597



So beautiful!!  These look amazing as an ensemble


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481



Beautiful shawl and outfit, Kat. Perfectly matched.



PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502



This jige is a beautiful color. Your pics always look great.



eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597



Love these shades of red. You look fabulous in every color. How do you like the texture of dip dye compared to regular 90cm silk?


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481



This is stunning!  A mysterious color combination and very beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.





periogirl28 said:


> Have to post this separately.



Love the dress with the scarf! Thanks for the lovely oceanarium pics.


----------



## Moirai

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3282912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Tomate



Great casual look. Your B is gorgeous!


----------



## PrestigeH

Moirai said:


> Beautiful shawl and outfit, Kat. Perfectly matched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jige is a beautiful color. Your pics always look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these shades of red. You look fabulous in every color. How do you like the texture of dip dye compared to regular 90cm silk?




Thank you Moirai. [emoji51]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Wow! Just wow. You keep raising the bar. Love everything.







megt10 said:


> The shawl is the most beautiful piece I have ever seen. It just glows. I of course love the rest of your outfit and fabulous jewelry.



Thank you Meg for your kind words. 



Moirai said:


> Beautiful shawl and outfit, Kat. Perfectly matched.



Thank you Moirai 



weibandy said:


> This is stunning!  A mysterious color combination and very beautiful.



Thank you weibandy.


----------



## Ladybaga

periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.



periogirl,
You look fantastic! What a gorgeous cw of UTW paired with your purple dress! LOVE IT!  (Thank you, too, for the pics of the Oceanarium!)


----------



## Ladybaga

]



Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481



Kat,
Truly GORGEOUS! The shawl, CDC, Constance and YOU!


----------



## andee

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481


Kat,
I probably missed it, but could I bother you for the name and cw of this gorgeous shawl.
I love how your constance bags.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ladybaga said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat,
> 
> Truly GORGEOUS! The shawl, CDC, Constance and YOU!



Thank you so much Ladybaga. 



andee said:


> Kat,
> I probably missed it, but could I bother you for the name and cw of this gorgeous shawl.
> I love how your constance bags.



Thank you andee. No bother at all. Here's the details of the shawl. http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29871405


----------



## Kat.Lee

OOTD - Ms UV Constance.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261




Colours rich and suit u so well. U r the Fashionista. [emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3282912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Tomate


your B matches well with your casual look 



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261



hello our icon fashionista ... love your outfit today and you look stunning


----------



## Johnnygaga

Down to concert with jypseire tonight with the new 'strap you' from fendi


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> How cool!  You look great and the aquarium photos are a beautiful illustration of the scarf design inspiration.  Creative post!



Thank you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3282912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Tomate



Beautiful red, love the outfit so summery!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Love the dress with the scarf! Thanks for the lovely oceanarium pics.



You are welcome and thanks again Moirai!


----------



## periogirl28

Ladybaga said:


> periogirl,
> You look fantastic! What a gorgeous cw of UTW paired with your purple dress! LOVE IT!  (Thank you, too, for the pics of the Oceanarium!)



Hi Ladybaga! Thanks so much, once again apologies for the huge pics!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261



love your casual look Kat!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.



have a great day, periogirl! you look wonderful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> have a great day, periogirl! you look wonderful!




Thanks dear Bobmops, waiting for more of your action pics for inspiration!


----------



## periogirl28

Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3283312
> 
> 
> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!



Ahhhh, love French Riviera &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Oh My dear you have greatest time , I have nothing to inspire you with ...


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Ahhhh, love French Riviera [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Oh My dear you have greatest time , I have nothing to inspire you with ...




Ypur unique style is my inspiration. Plus the cutest dog!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3283312
> 
> 
> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!




What a nice view. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Colours rich and suit u so well. U r the Fashionista. [emoji3]







noreen_uk said:


> hello our icon fashionista ... love your outfit today and you look stunning







Bobmops said:


> love your casual look Kat!



Thank you dear *PrestigeH, Noreen & Bobmops*! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!


 
gorgeous!!


----------



## smile4me6

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261




Ooooh, KatLee....now you are showing out!!! You look absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

smile4me6 said:


> Ooooh, KatLee....now you are showing out!!! You look absolutely stunning!!!




Thank you so much for your kind comment smile4me6.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261



Oh Kat... Here you go again looking like a vision out of the fashion mags[emoji7][emoji7]... Everything is PERFECTION as usual and love love love Ms. C... Your new UTW Moussie is going to go perfect with this[emoji171][emoji171]



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3283312
> 
> 
> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!




Oooh! Stunning backdrop for a stunning lady!!! My friend you always travel to the best places [emoji7][emoji7]... Thank you for sharing with us your wonderful experience [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Johnnygaga said:


> View attachment 3283282
> 
> 
> Down to concert with jypseire tonight with the new 'strap you' from fendi




Such a beautiful bag! Love the color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atelierforward said:


> Your scarf is incredible! Such a beautiful color combo with the Bearn and bracelets. Great outfit.



Thank you so much dear atelierforward [emoji8][emoji8]... This was my first dip dye and it's truly a great piece to have [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



weibandy said:


> So beautiful!!  These look amazing as an ensemble



Thank you so much my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8].. I love reds!



Moirai said:


> Beautiful shawl and outfit, Kat. Perfectly matched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This jige is a beautiful color. Your pics always look great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these shades of red. You look fabulous in every color. How do you like the texture of dip dye compared to regular 90cm silk?




Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Can you believe it I don't yet own any 90 silks from H[emoji33][emoji33]... But have tried them in store and I find the dip dye so soft and luxurious.. Very much like the cashmeres...I am loving the texture so much I might get another of these dip dyes... Trouble [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> gorgeous!!




Thank you my dear!


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> What a nice view. Thanks for sharing. [emoji3]




Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat... Here you go again looking like a vision out of the fashion mags[emoji7][emoji7]... Everything is PERFECTION as usual and love love love Ms. C... Your new UTW Moussie is going to go perfect with this[emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh! Stunning backdrop for a stunning lady!!! My friend you always travel to the best places [emoji7][emoji7]... Thank you for sharing with us your wonderful experience [emoji8][emoji8]




Ah you indulge me by being so kind always. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sappho

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261




Wow! Gorgeous UV Constance! The scarf goes perfectly with it!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3283312
> 
> 
> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!




Wow! Wow! Wow!! What a stunning shot!! Your fur, your Lindy, you look fabulous!


----------



## periogirl28

Sappho said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow!! What a stunning shot!! Your fur, your Lindy, you look fabulous!




Thank you so much. The view and light is indeed stunning and makes anyone look good!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Ah you indulge me by being so kind always. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




I speak the truth my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Big fan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat... Here you go again looking like a vision out of the fashion mags[emoji7][emoji7]... Everything is PERFECTION as usual and love love love Ms. C... Your new UTW Moussie is going to go perfect with this[emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you dear. Big hugs and kisses! 



Sappho said:


> Wow! Gorgeous UV Constance! The scarf goes perfectly with it!



Thank you Sappho.


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3283312
> 
> 
> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!



beautiful view and gorgeous lindy


----------



## noreen_uk

Johnnygaga said:


> View attachment 3283282
> 
> 
> Down to concert with jypseire tonight with the new 'strap you' from fendi



love your J with fendi strap perfectly match


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful view and gorgeous lindy



Thank you dear Noreen!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3283312
> 
> 
> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!


 
Gorgeous view. You look great Periogirl.


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous view. You look great Periogirl.



Thank you my dear Rami!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261


 
Sexy maman!


----------



## Rami00

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3282912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Tomate


 I am so digging this color!


periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.


 OMG! Killer!



Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481


 You are on fire, Kat! Another stunning look.


PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502


 PH, my friend...your collection is tdf. Beautiful shot.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597


 
Shawl   you nailed it!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597




Eternal love I have to know about the top you are wearing with this. What is it? It's so perfect. Please tell me it's a recent purchase so I can run right out and buy it!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261




Love it. As always. [emoji171]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eternal love I have to know about the top you are wearing with this. What is it? It's so perfect. Please tell me it's a recent purchase so I can run right out and buy it!




You are too sweet my dear Pocketbook Pup [emoji8][emoji8]... The top is super cheap...believe it or not from The Limited...but unfortunately it was bought almost three years back [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Shawl   you nailed it!




Thank u my darling friend... Join us in our ranting session u know where [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] if u r free [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> You are too sweet my dear Pocketbook Pup [emoji8][emoji8]... The top is super cheap...believe it or not from The Limited...but unfortunately it was bought almost three years back [emoji51][emoji51]




Ugghh... Ok will save your photo for inspiration.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ugghh... Ok will save your photo for inspiration.




[emoji8][emoji8] you are the best!! If I come across this color anywhere will pm you for sure! I want this color top in full sleeves now!! So on the hunt!


----------



## itorresmd

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261


Purplelicious! &#128156;


----------



## itorresmd

periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.


Divine!


----------



## itorresmd

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481


So classic, so stylish, very nice!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261



So perfect. I so love your posts.


----------



## megt10

View attachment 3284072

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Sexy maman!







Rami00 said:


> You are on fire, Kat! Another stunning look.



Thank you dear. [emoji8][emoji8]



Love_Couture said:


> Love it. As always. [emoji171]



Thank you Love_Couture. You are always so kind. 



itorresmd said:


> Purplelicious! [emoji171]



Thank you itorresmd. 



itorresmd said:


> So classic, so stylish, very nice!



Thank you once again for your kind comment. 



megt10 said:


> So perfect. I so love your posts.



Thank you so much Meg. We are all inspired by you always as well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.




The colour looks so beautiful on you and to your sunny personality Meg. And the strap is just perfect so that you can have your hands free for Misha. Hope he is all fine! Hugs!! Very happy that you are accepting Kelly bags again now!! Great pieces to add to your existing awesome collection! [emoji8]


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.


You look great Meg with Kelly! So happy and bright color ! Hope Misha is well!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> I am so digging this color!
> 
> OMG! Killer!
> 
> 
> You are on fire, Kat! Another stunning look.
> 
> PH, my friend...your collection is tdf. Beautiful shot.




Thank you Rami. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.




Megt u look great. Please show the new K. [emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.



perfect combo megt and you look beautiful as always


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

itorresmd said:


> Divine!



Thank you!


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.




You look great Meg. Hope Misha is well.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.



Perfect match and cheerful, just like your personality. All the best for Misha!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261




Gorgeous everything Kat !!


----------



## Kat.Lee

B35 in action. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous everything Kat !!




Thank you chkpfbeliever.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186




Wow stunning. How did u do that? U must teach me. Simply stunning.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow stunning. How did u do that? U must teach me. Simply stunning.




Thank you PH.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186



oh my god 
you are amazing KAT!
you belong to be on a cover


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> oh my god
> 
> you are amazing KAT!
> 
> you belong to be on a cover




Thank you dear Bobmops. I'm only having fun with the app! [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## H.C.LV.

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.



RJ suits you very well Meg!! I hope Misha is fine &#128153;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.




You look gorgeous my dear Meg!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;You chose an amazing color for your K! Hope misha's ultrasound went well? I have a K on my wish list too [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186




Whoa!!! My darling friend now this is what I call a COVER fit for the best fashion magazines!!! Your creativity is beyond par and lady you are a STUNNER in every way [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254




Another stunning shot!!! [emoji16] Gorgeous!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! My darling friend now this is what I call a COVER fit for the best fashion magazines!!! Your creativity is beyond par and lady you are a STUNNER in every way [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much dear eternal. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254



Always love how you wear your shawls and match with beautiful bracelets. Wish you a great day and look wonderful at work! [emoji182]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Another stunning shot!!! [emoji16] Gorgeous!!!



Thank you my BFF [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Learning from you and Kat [emoji4][emoji4]



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear eternal. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Always love how you wear your shawls and match with beautiful bracelets. Wish you a great day and look wonderful at work! [emoji182]



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Hope you have an amazing day [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.




You look fabulous Meg! The Balenciaga strap blends perfectly with your K! I hope the US results are okay...hugs!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Hi, 


Do you know the name of the scarf that you're wearing? I really need something in those shades for my Chanel python leather double flap and I haven't seen anything else looking so pretty   Really like your outfit! 






Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261


----------



## Kat.Lee

MaryAndDogs said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Do you know the name of the scarf that you're wearing? I really need something in those shades for my Chanel python leather double flap and I haven't seen anything else looking so pretty   Really like your outfit!




Thank you MaryAndDogs. Here's the scarf's info. It was purchased in December 2015. HTH


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186




Wow Kat....  Just amazing. You always look so elegant. I really admire your sense of style [emoji1]


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254




I love how you combine all these beautiful colors!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sappho said:


> I love how you combine all these beautiful colors!




Thank you my dear Sappho [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> Wow Kat....  Just amazing. You always look so elegant. I really admire your sense of style [emoji1]




Thank you Natalie.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Thank you very much for the info Kat Lee! I am gonna ask my SA about it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MaryAndDogs said:


> Thank you very much for the info Kat Lee! I am gonna ask my SA about it.




My pleasure. Hope your SA tracks one down for you! [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254



So coloreful ,eternal !!!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254




Stunnng colours for a Thursday! Hope you are having a good day at work!


----------



## periogirl28

Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!




Perfect outfit! Cute bolide


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfect outfit! Cute bolide



Dear PP (do you mind if I call you that?) there is a ginormous version of the Bolide as well, ( GM)  and it also comes in offwhite.


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!




You look great! Love your look! The box leather on your Kelly looks so yummy!


----------



## ThierryH

My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!



So nice to see you here, it looks cold but you look cosy. Love the So Kelly and esp the special Leo!


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> So nice to see you here, it looks cold but you look cosy. Love the So Kelly and esp the special Leo!



Periogirl, winter is back here in Germany, nothing springlike as the French Riviera! Thanks for your kind words on my So-Kelly.


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186



stunning magazine cover kat with your croc B35


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254



perfect combo and love the blue colours on you beautiful as always


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!



great combo periogirl28


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254



Spectacular...I see a new Moussie obsession coming your way!  The blue looks great on you!


----------



## noreen_uk

ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!



your so kelly is so beautiful thierryh


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186



Drooling KatLee....love your magazine cover too


----------



## ermottina

Kelly, top hat and boots!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!



Look beautiful...warming up that snow with that hot bag


----------



## noreen_uk

ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546



love how you put together in such a beautiful style all look lovely ermottina


----------



## periogirl28

ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546



Love how you put together the RTW top and those boots! Great look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> great combo periogirl28



Thanks again Noreen!


----------



## ThierryH

ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546



Love your look, ermottina, such a casual, yet chic style!


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!



Your whole outfit is perfection.  may I ask where your top is from?


----------



## LaenaLovely

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.



Meg, you look elegant as always!  Hope the ultrasound goes well


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> Your whole outfit is perfection.  may I ask where your top is from?



Thank you dear Laena! That's an old Chanel top.


----------



## ThierryH

noreen_uk said:


> your so kelly is so beautiful thierryh





LaenaLovely said:


> Look beautiful...warming up that snow with that hot bag



Thank you, dears. Was a bit hesitant to use the So-Kelly today as Evercalf is a delicate leather and sensitive to water/snow -I think! But all went well and she did not catch any water droplets /snowflakes.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> So coloreful ,eternal !!!



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]...willing spring to come now!!



periogirl28 said:


> Stunnng colours for a Thursday! Hope you are having a good day at work!



Thank you so much my dear friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Work done now! Thank god [emoji4][emoji4]



noreen_uk said:


> perfect combo and love the blue colours on you beautiful as always



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Being in your company these days I am finding myself gravitating more towards blues [emoji170][emoji170]



LaenaLovely said:


> Spectacular...I see a new Moussie obsession coming your way!  The blue looks great on you!




[emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you my TPF bestie... Hope all is well my dear! And you know me well! Yup absolutely in the middle of a major Moussie obsession [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!




Gosh!!! You always look so super chic and AMAZING my beautiful friend!!! Stunning [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... And love that K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Black and white combo looks super stylish!!.. Congrats on getting your pm rodeo [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!



Wow! Love Ms. So Kelly [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546




Super stylish!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh!!! You always look so super chic and AMAZING my beautiful friend!!! Stunning [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;... And love that K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Black and white combo looks super stylish!!.. Congrats on getting your pm rodeo [emoji8][emoji8]



Thanks dear, hope your day went well! So lucky that someone kind posted it on the Web Finds Thread and I actually managed to buy it on H.com! My SA is in shock but happy for me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks dear, hope your day went well! So lucky that someone kind posted it on the Web Finds Thread and I actually managed to buy it on H.com! My SA is in shock but happy for me.




Day was great! Thank you so much for asking my friend  oh wow!! I need to check out that thread too!!! That's a unicorn finding for sure!!! Super happy for you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ThierryH

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186



Kat, all your in-action pics are amazing, but this one tops it all! :urock:


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!



Wow! Love it so much, that's perfection! So classy!


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Wow! Love it so much, that's perfection! So classy!



Wow that's a lovely compliment, thanks so much! Must add that I wore this with a Black mink coat, not being in the warm and sunny SoF anymore.


----------



## ermottina

noreen_uk said:


> love how you put together in such a beautiful style all look lovely ermottina





periogirl28 said:


> love how you put together the rtw top and those boots! Great look!





thierryh said:


> love your look, ermottina, such a casual, yet chic style!





eternallove4bag said:


> wow! Love ms. So kelly [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super stylish!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





periogirl28 said:


> wow that's a lovely compliment, thanks so much! Must add that i wore this with a black mink coat, not being in the warm and sunny sof anymore.



super thank you!:d


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## **Chanel**

Kat.Lee said:


> Little contribution of the shawl. Paired with amethyst CDC and black box Constance. Quite hard to capture its true beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282477
> View attachment 3282478
> View attachment 3282479
> View attachment 3282481



OMG, I lovvvvveeee this !
You always look spectaculair dear *Kat Lee*.
Do tell me more about your shawl, please? Current season, giant silk? Did not see it before but I absolutely love the color combination.


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Wow that's a lovely compliment, thanks so much! Must add that I wore this with a Black mink coat, not being in the warm and sunny SoF anymore.



The mink coat sounds amazing, as well! I did not even get my fur out this winter, wearing a fur here is somewhat risky, many people are getting sprayed color on their furs.


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> The mink coat sounds amazing, as well! I did not even get my fur out this winter, wearing a fur here is somewhat risky, many people are getting sprayed color on their furs.



Wow yeah. I understand.


----------



## **Chanel**

PrestigeH said:


> OOTD - Jige, KD & Behapi2. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3282502



Great combination, *PrestigeH* !




eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... Happy to take out my new dip dye scarf in RH, KD in RH, clic H in god knows what kind of red [emoji16][emoji16]... And decided to take my RC bearne wallet for a solo ride[emoji3]... Happy Tuesday everyone [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282597



I love these shades of red on you, dear. Suits you very well .



periogirl28 said:


> Just want to share taking my Under the Waves out. Inspired by the beautiful fishes at the Monaco Oceanarium.



Beautiful as always and I love your Cartier too .


----------



## **Chanel**

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3282912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Tomate



Can't go wrong with a red bag. Interesting color, I wonder how it compares to Rouge Casaque. It looks great on you!



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261



Perfection !



Johnnygaga said:


> View attachment 3283282
> 
> 
> Down to concert with jypseire tonight with the new 'strap you' from fendi



Cool combination . Hope you had a great time at the concert.


----------



## periogirl28

**Chanel** said:


> Great combination, *PrestigeH* !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these shades of red on you, dear. Suits you very well .
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always and I love your Cartier too .



Nothing escapes the sharp eyes of TPFers! Thanks and hugs!


----------



## **Chanel**

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.



This Kelly looks perfect on you, *megt*. Sending my best wishes for Misha. Hugs !



Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186



Another fa-bu-lous picture. Love love love.....Look at the beautiful big heart on that stunning croc B. .


----------



## Sappho

ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546




Love your casual chic look! Is that Kelly etain? I like how you added the colored strap and the fendi charm!!


----------



## Sappho

ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!




Oh, very nice! You look great!! 

I love evercalf!! I used to have a trim in evercalf and miss the sheen and durability of the leather....


----------



## MARTY1975

Sorry


----------



## MARTY1975

Sappho said:


> Love your casual chic look! Is that Kelly etain? I like how you added the colored strap and the fendi charm!!


----------



## Sappho

MARTY1975 said:


> Hi Sappho, the kelly is a 35 etain amazone with strap in rouge casque/etain.




This color has been on my mind lately.....it's such s gorgeous neutral!!


----------



## Bobmops

ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!



Love so Kelly and Leo ! Great look !


----------



## Bobmops

ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546



Love hip look of yours


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lunch errands with BE Lindy.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

**Chanel** said:


> Great combination, *PrestigeH* !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these shades of red on you, dear. Suits you very well .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always and I love your Cartier too .



Thank you so much dear Chanel [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731



Wow!!! I can never get over how spectacular this shade of blue truly is!!! Stunning bag my dear chkpfbeliever [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Sappho

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731




Look at that blue!! It's a showstopper!!


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731




Everyone needs some BE in their life, stunning colour! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## **Chanel**

ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!



That's a fabulous first action shot, *ThierryH*! You look great and Leo the lion and Ms. So Kelly are a perfect match.



ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546



Great look, *ermottina*! I especially love your Kelly and the boots. Fabulous!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731



Such a gorgeous color, a true eye catcher. Love the butterfly charm too, it really pops against your beautiful Lindy .


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Everyone needs some BE in their life, stunning colour! Thanks for sharing!





**Chanel** said:


> That's a fabulous first action shot, *ThierryH*! You look great and Leo the lion and Ms. So Kelly are a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> Great look, *ermottina*! I especially love your Kelly and the boots. Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a gorgeous color, a true eye catcher. Love the butterfly charm too, it really pops against your beautiful Lindy .





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear Chanel [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I can never get over how spectacular this shade of blue truly is!!! Stunning bag my dear chkpfbeliever [emoji170][emoji170]





Sappho said:


> Look at that blue!! It's a showstopper!!



Thanks Ladies.  I once had a BE Picotin and let it go.  I regretted it afterwards so am really glad to find a new-to-me Lindy !!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731




I love it, and I love your butterfly


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254




[emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]
Since we share the same taste in styles & colors, nothing more needs to be added ...
Anyway,  I will - STUNNING !!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it, and I love your butterfly



Yes, the butterfly is just too cute. I can have one in every color !!   And you just reminded me that I've a fuchsia one so I'll tie them together for a pop !!


----------



## atelierforward

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731


Gorgeous. BE is the most amazing H color. TDF!!


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Last Friday at Madison

This is why you need big bags


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3283312
> 
> 
> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!




Periogirl, you look fabulous! I miss Nice. One of my fav places in France. I lived with a family many years ago as a foreign exchange student.... [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857




Omgash, you new puppy is adorable!!! Every puppy needs a Birkin form of transportation! [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.


----------



## Rami00

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857



Omg! How adorable &#128062;


----------



## Gina123

Neutral gal today. [emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546




I love your fun, smashing, chic assemble! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.



You look stunning, but your pooch steals the show for me!!


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]



Love this with the gold hardware!!!


----------



## Sappho

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857



Too cute! There should be a thread.....Hermes and doggies....


----------



## Gina123

ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!




You look fantastic and love your Leo to accompany SO Kelly! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Sappho said:


> Too cute! There should be a thread.....Hermes and doggies....




I agree! I wanted to start one but was worried someone already had!


----------



## Sappho

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> I agree! I wanted to start one but was worried someone already had!



There is the Hermes and fur thread but I am not sure if there is Hermes and fur-babies thread!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186


Wow! Super model shot.


eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254


Love 


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!


Rodeo!!!! I can't wait to see it. You always look chic.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731


Gosh, I love BE!


Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]


I am a neutral girl all the time! Stunning!


----------



## Moirai

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> This is why you need big bags
> View attachment 3284857



Your puppy stole the show, so adorable!



Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.



WOW, you look gorgeous!!! I love the dress and shoes and B. Can't have an action shot without Gingy.



Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]



Love this classy look. Nice closet too!


----------



## hrhsunshine

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857




OMG, that sweet face is absolutely KILLING me!


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Sappho said:


> There is the Hermes and fur thread but I am not sure if there is Hermes and fur-babies thread!!




I think it's time one is started. [emoji5]&#65039; #hermespups


----------



## Moirai

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731



Such a beautiful happy color!



ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!



Fabulous So Kelly! Thanks for sharing with us. 



ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546



Stylish outfit and beautiful Kelly!



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!



Fabulous look! Love your BBK and Bolide. Have not seen this bolide before, it's lovely.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186



Fabulous, Kat! Can't get any more glamorous than this! Sable and B are perfect combo.



eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254



You look amazing. This moussie is gorgeous. I'm glad the weekend is almost here too and not have to work. Miss the fun chats with you guys.


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3284072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]Out at SCP today while waiting for Misha's ultrasound. RJ Kelly. I wore it with my Balenciaga Velo cross body strap. The tones are similar and it made it the perfect bag for everything I had to get done today. I am adding another Kelly to my wish list.



You look fabulous, Meg! Strap looks great with Kelly. Best wishes on the ultrasound results.



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3283312
> 
> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!



Beautiful fur and scenery. You have such amazing experiences.



Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261



Love that cw, it's a perfect match with your C. Love your outfit too. 



Johnnygaga said:


> View attachment 3283282
> 
> Down to concert with jypseire tonight with the new 'strap you' from fendi



Both look great together!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186




This is so fun. Very very nice. As always. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731


your BE lindy is so beautiful



BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857


beautiful and your dog is cute



Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.


such a cutie pie gingy and love your shot rami gorgeous



Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]


your B is gorgeous


----------



## Bobmops

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857



Aaaawwwwwww! What a pup!!! &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.



Is Gingy not invited to joing you out ,Rami ? Poor guy ...
But still so adorable ! 
You looking stunning ,Rami


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Such a beautiful happy color!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous So Kelly! Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Stylish outfit and beautiful Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look! Love your BBK and Bolide. Have not seen this bolide before, it's lovely.



Thank you dear, I believe the Boldie is new this season. 



Moirai said:


> You look fabulous, Meg! Strap looks great with Kelly. Best wishes on the ultrasound results.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful fur and scenery. You have such amazing experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that cw, it's a perfect match with your C. Love your outfit too.
> 
> 
> 
> Both look great together!






Rami00 said:


> Wow! Super model shot.
> 
> Love
> 
> Rodeo!!!! I can't wait to see it. You always look chic.
> 
> Gosh, I love BE!
> 
> I am a neutral girl all the time! Stunning!



Thanks dear Rami!



BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857



Yes I can see why. Adorable!  Best of luck with your search in Italy!


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Periogirl, you look fabulous! I miss Nice. One of my fav places in France. I lived with a family many years ago as a foreign exchange student.... [emoji8]



Yes it's great, the people are so friendly and the food and weather is amazing, always love to go South! 




Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.



Gingy is cute and I totally love your outfit and accessories! That dress! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]



Best casual look!


----------



## Bobmops

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]



Great look Gina !! Love neutrals , it's so chic !


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> OOTD - Ms UV Constance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283261





Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186



Kat you are one elegant and classy lady who is also hot!  I love both looks my friend!  The black dress and boots with C and then the fur coat and B mag look!  You stunning my friend!


----------



## Dluvch

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]



Beautiful! I love your closet!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.



My beautiful friend, your outfit looks stunning, the B and Gingy are making my heart patter!  Gingy looks like he's ready to leap onto the table to cuddle!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254



Ok you look amazing!   Those colors are TDF!  Stunning look and your hair is so shinny and healthy looking, sorry I know off topic but had to mention I love the hair!


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254




You look fabulous my friend!


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.




Lol. You can never hide.  Love your style. I want that bag so bad [emoji7]


----------



## Bella2015

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]




Love the bag, and can I add your closet is a dream!


----------



## makeupmama

Me and Ms Kelly on our last day in Paris


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Lindy, Brandebourgs and H lacquered wood bracelet in action (the yellow bracelet is made of tagua nuts).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

makeupmama said:


> Me and Ms Kelly on our last day in Paris




Love! Casual yet stylish!


----------



## periogirl28

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3285176
> 
> 
> Lindy, Brandebourgs and H lacquered wood bracelet in action (the yellow bracelet is made of tagua nuts).




Great pairing! Sunny and cheerful.


----------



## periogirl28

Rodeos PM in action
Nature at full Gallop!


----------



## EmileH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3285176
> 
> 
> Lindy, Brandebourgs and H lacquered wood bracelet in action (the yellow bracelet is made of tagua nuts).




Thanks for posting this. I was wondering about the lacquered bracelets. I really like them.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182




Too cute for words!!!


----------



## Dorf

With my Terre d'hermes at work today


----------



## SugarMama

periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182



Love!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Dorf said:


> With my Terre d'hermes at work today



This is a very well executed scent, I sometimes share it with  my husband! Love the atomizer too!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Too cute for words!!!





SugarMama said:


> Love!!!!



&#128052;&#128052;&#128052;&#128052; Hermes' first customers!


----------



## Dorf

periogirl28 said:


> This is a very well executed scent, I sometimes share it with  my husband! Love the atomizer too!


It is  Thanks!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182




Oh my!!! I want all of these!


----------



## periogirl28

Sappho said:


> Oh my!!! I want all of these!



My collection isn't as large as many others, someone here especially has a stable full!


----------



## SandySummer

makeupmama said:


> Me and Ms Kelly on our last day in Paris




Great photo! Your K looks almost like Gris T in this photo.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3283312
> 
> 
> Me and miss Lindy on a sunny day. Promenade de Anglais, Nice. Have a great Wednesday dears!




Gorgeous Lindy, Nice is my favourite town in France, enjoy!!!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear. [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Love_Couture. You are always so kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you itorresmd.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you once again for your kind comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Meg. We are all inspired by you always as well.





Bobmops said:


> You look great Meg with Kelly! So happy and bright color ! Hope Misha is well!!





PrestigeH said:


> Megt u look great. Please show the new K. [emoji3]





noreen_uk said:


> perfect combo megt and you look beautiful as always





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great Meg. Hope Misha is well.





periogirl28 said:


> Perfect match and cheerful, just like your personality. All the best for Misha!


Thank you, everyone. You are very kind. I don't have a new K yet but will be on the hunt for a second one. Being able to wear it cross body style has added to its versatility for me.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Gellingh said:


> Gorgeous Lindy, Nice is my favourite town in France, enjoy!!!




Thank you! I was so blessed to see the Flower parade and Night parade with my family this Carnaval. Lovely town with great people and food.


----------



## Gina123

Thank you dear Rami00, Moirai, Noreen, Sappho, periogirl!!!
[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> B35 in action. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284186


OMG, the best picture ever! 


H.C.LV. said:


> RJ suits you very well Meg!! I hope Misha is fine &#128153;


Thank you so much. 


eternallove4bag said:


> You look gorgeous my dear Meg!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;You chose an amazing color for your K! Hope misha's ultrasound went well? I have a K on my wish list too [emoji3][emoji3]


Thank you. I am hoping to do a SO K next time around with a long cross-body strap in chevre leather. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Off to work... My new millefleurs Moussie in action with BI KD and orange clic H... Happy 'almost there' weekend everyone [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284254



You look stunning as always.


----------



## megt10

Sappho said:


> You look fabulous Meg! The Balenciaga strap blends perfectly with your K! I hope the US results are okay...hugs!


Thank you so much. I am still waiting to speak with the vet about the results. I know that he needs to start thyroid medication to slow down the production of cells going to his thyroid gland.


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!


I love your outfit. The Bolide is so cute. 


ThierryH said:


> My first "in action" shot in this thread! Ms. So-Kelly in Evercalf accompanied by her little, yet powerful friend, Leo, the lion!


What a great outfit. Love the Leo that you added to your beautiful So Kelly.


ermottina said:


> Kelly, top hat and boots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284546


Fantastic, love everything!


----------



## megt10

LaenaLovely said:


> Meg, you look elegant as always!  Hope the ultrasound goes well


Thank you.


**Chanel** said:


> This Kelly looks perfect on you, *megt*. Sending my best wishes for Misha. Hugs !
> 
> 
> 
> Another fa-bu-lous picture. Love love love.....Look at the beautiful big heart on that stunning croc B. .


Thank you so much.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731


My favorite blue! Just gorgeous. Twins on the butterfly. It looks perfect with the bag.


BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857


My favorite picture ever!!!


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.


What a great picture. Your dog is so cute.


Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]


Wow, love everything. Fabulous jewelry too.


BirkinBoyNYC said:


> I agree! I wanted to start one but was worried someone already had!


We need a new dog thread for sure.


Moirai said:


> You look fabulous, Meg! Strap looks great with Kelly. Best wishes on the ultrasound results.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful fur and scenery. You have such amazing experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that cw, it's a perfect match with your C. Love your outfit too.
> 
> 
> 
> Both look great together!


Thank you so much.


makeupmama said:


> Me and Ms Kelly on our last day in Paris


Love the color of your Kelly against your outfit.


----------



## megt10

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3285176
> 
> 
> Lindy, Brandebourgs and H lacquered wood bracelet in action (the yellow bracelet is made of tagua nuts).


Great look. The bracelet is really cool.


periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182


Love your collection.


Dorf said:


> With my Terre d'hermes at work today



So cute.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3285176
> 
> 
> Lindy, Brandebourgs and H lacquered wood bracelet in action (the yellow bracelet is made of tagua nuts).



Love that orange contrast with your Lindy. The more I use the bag, the more I like this style.


----------



## hunnies74

My latest arm candy


----------



## periogirl28

hunnies74 said:


> My latest arm candy



Woo very nice and a great pic too! Congrats!


----------



## Sappho

hunnies74 said:


> My latest arm candy




Very nice arm candy!!!!


----------



## Rami00

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> I agree! I wanted to start one but was worried someone already had!


I think it's time someone started that thread!


Moirai said:


> Your puppy stole the show, so adorable!
> 
> WOW, you look gorgeous!!! I love the dress and shoes and B. Can't have an action shot without Gingy.


Thank you Moirai! He insert himself in every pic.



noreen_uk said:


> such a cutie pie gingy and love your shot rami gorgeous


Thank you Noreen :kiss:



Bobmops said:


> Is Gingy not invited to joing you out ,Rami ? Poor guy ...
> But still so adorable !
> You looking stunning ,Rami


Thank you Bobmops! I didn't want to drive everyone nuts here with him in every shot lol. He always finds way to be in every pic.


Dira919 said:


> My beautiful friend, your outfit looks stunning, the B and Gingy are making my heart patter!  Gingy looks like he's ready to leap onto the table to cuddle!


Thank you Dira! :kiss:


Bella2015 said:


> Lol. You can never hide.  Love your style. I want that bag so bad [emoji7]


hahaha! That's right bella :kiss: Thank you.


----------



## Rami00

hunnies74 said:


> My latest arm candy



WOW! This is some serious eye candy. Thank you for sharing. LOVE IT!


----------



## hunnies74

Rami00 said:


> WOW! This is some serious eye candy. Thank you for sharing. LOVE IT!







Sappho said:


> Very nice arm candy!!!!







periogirl28 said:


> Woo very nice and a great pic too! Congrats!




Thank you all [emoji8]


----------



## MochaCake

periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182



Lots of pretty colors!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

MochaCake said:


> Lots of pretty colors!!!



Thanks!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3285176
> 
> 
> Lindy, Brandebourgs and H lacquered wood bracelet in action (the yellow bracelet is made of tagua nuts).



Beautiful !!



BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857



Too cute. Look at the adorable puppy. He probably enjoys the smell of H leather.




Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.



Gingy will follow you around when you have your H stuff out !! look at the way she adores you !!



Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]



Neutrals are the best !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hunnies74 said:


> My latest arm candy



Love the combo !!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> [emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]
> Since we share the same taste in styles & colors, nothing more needs to be added ...
> Anyway,  I will - STUNNING !!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]




You my darling friend are super sweet [emoji8][emoji8]... And yes our taste is in perfect tune!!! Dying to see your gorgeous RH K my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.




Gingy is looking at u so adoringly Rami!!! Huge hugs to him [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And you my friend look DYNAMITE!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857



Omg!!! This is so adorable!!! Gosh the cutest thing ever [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]



Beautiful!!! Is this etain or GT? Love it with the GHW Gina[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



makeupmama said:


> Me and Ms Kelly on our last day in Paris



Gorgeous!!! Hope you had an amazing time in Paris! I love the goodies you got[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3285176
> 
> 
> Lindy, Brandebourgs and H lacquered wood bracelet in action (the yellow bracelet is made of tagua nuts).



Wow!!! I am loving the spring colors!!! One of my favorite designs and gorgeously paired with the yellow bangles my dear ThingumyPoppy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dorf said:


> With my Terre d'hermes at work today



Lovely[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



hunnies74 said:


> My latest arm candy




I love your stack!!! Bougainvillia is stunning! Cousins with u... I have it in KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Super model shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Love
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo!!!! I can't wait to see it. You always look chic.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I love BE!
> 
> 
> 
> I am a neutral girl all the time! Stunning!



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Moirai said:


> Fabulous, Kat! Can't get any more glamorous than this! Sable and B are perfect combo.
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing. This moussie is gorgeous. I'm glad the weekend is almost here too and not have to work. Miss the fun chats with you guys.



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank god weekend is here right? Although I have to say I don't know which goes faster... Weekday or weekend!!! Time is flying and my to do list grows longer and unaccomplished each day [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Dira919 said:


> Ok you look amazing!   Those colors are TDF!  Stunning look and your hair is so shinny and healthy looking, sorry I know off topic but had to mention I love the hair!



My darling friend you are so sweet!!! Hair got passed down from my dad! I always fight with him that my straight hair comes from him and I so badly wanted the curly hair my mom and my sis have [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Bella2015 said:


> You look fabulous my friend!



Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]



megt10 said:


> OMG, the best picture ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am hoping to do a SO K next time around with a long cross-body strap in chevre leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning as always.




Thank you so much dear Meg [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... SO K would be AMAZING!!! I am so in love with your collection of H bags, shawls and shoes Meg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182




Omg!!! My eyes popped open and now they can't close!!! Wow!!! You have quite a collection my darling friend [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... U did say I could babysit your bags AND rodeos anytime right? [emoji6][emoji3][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!


----------



## iamrose

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3284358
> 
> View attachment 3284362
> 
> 
> Off to see dear SA to collect my PM Rodeo. Found this cute embroidered Bolide to use inside my Black Box bags. Happy Thursday!




Trés chic girl!


----------



## iamrose

makeupmama said:


> Me and Ms Kelly on our last day in Paris




That Kelly stands out! Safe travels back [emoji4]


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756




I love your etain B!! I already have dark colored Bs and wanted to get some brighter colors but I get confused every time I see etain!!


----------



## MSO13

eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756




You look so great! perfectly coordinated and chic!


----------



## Gina123

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! This is so adorable!!! Gosh the cutest thing ever [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Is this etain or GT? Love it with the GHW Gina[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Hope you had an amazing time in Paris! I love the goodies you got[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I am loving the spring colors!!! One of my favorite designs and gorgeously paired with the yellow bangles my dear ThingumyPoppy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your stack!!! Bougainvillia is stunning! Cousins with u... I have it in KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much! It's etoupe but the lighting may have alter the color.


----------



## Gina123

eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756




You look lovely and your gorgeous etain B. Its's darker hues than etoupe but love the neutrals!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> What a great picture. Your dog is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, love everything. Fabulous jewelry too.
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new dog thread for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of your Kelly against your outfit.




Thank you megt!!! [emoji8]

As for a thread dedicated to our pets and H, I would want to contribute. [emoji39]
I have 2 furry babies of my own !

Oops, can't find the pic. But one of my babies was modeling a friendship knot in this thread.


----------



## Gina123

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3285176
> 
> 
> Lindy, Brandebourgs and H lacquered wood bracelet in action (the yellow bracelet is made of tagua nuts).




Omg, love the pop colors and I love the way you rock your style!!!


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182




Wow!!! You have amazing collection of rodeos! I'm a big fan!!!


----------



## iamrose

Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Gina123

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute. Look at the adorable puppy. He probably enjoys the smell of H leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingy will follow you around when you have your H stuff out !! look at the way she adores you !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neutrals are the best !!




Thank you chkpfbeliever! I can't wait to hear about successful meet!

You are amazing!!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Dorf said:


> With my Terre d'hermes at work today




Love it!!! Atomizer is awesome!


----------



## MsHermesAU

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857



Oh dear lord!!! This is the most amazing photo  What a beautiful puppy. I don't think he'll be fitting in there for much longer though lol


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756



I love this outfit!  Did not know you had a malchite KD.  Wow your collection is building fast!  The colors are so cool and tranquil.  Great outfit!


----------



## Lanymara

iamrose said:


> Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3285950




I love your Kelly and your outift! [emoji7] What size is the bag?


----------



## noreen_uk

hunnies74 said:


> My latest arm candy


beautiful arm candy hunnies



eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756


yay weekend is here ... love your look today perfection 



iamrose said:


> Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3285950


very casual look love it


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

periogirl28 said:


> Great pairing! Sunny and cheerful.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for posting this. I was wondering about the lacquered bracelets. I really like them.







megt10 said:


> Great look. The bracelet is really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute.







chkpfbeliever said:


> Love that orange contrast with your Lindy. The more I use the bag, the more I like this style.







chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too cute. Look at the adorable puppy. He probably enjoys the smell of H leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingy will follow you around when you have your H stuff out !! look at the way she adores you !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neutrals are the best !!







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! This is so adorable!!! Gosh the cutest thing ever [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Is this etain or GT? Love it with the GHW Gina[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Hope you had an amazing time in Paris! I love the goodies you got[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I am loving the spring colors!!! One of my favorite designs and gorgeously paired with the yellow bangles my dear ThingumyPoppy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your stack!!! Bougainvillia is stunning! Cousins with u... I have it in KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Gina123 said:


> Omg, love the pop colors and I love the way you rock your style!!!




Thank you so much everyone! You're always very sweet  I'm a bit surprised but I really adore the orange wood bangle, I think it might be one of my best H purchases ever   The color and huge size makes me happy!


----------



## Dorf

Gina123 said:


> Love it!!! Atomizer is awesome!


 Thanks


----------



## thyme

Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone


----------



## Sappho

chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone




I love your K against your coat, it makes the bag pop! Beautiful VC ring too!


----------



## Princess D

Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## iamrose

Lanymara said:


> I love your Kelly and your outift! [emoji7] What size is the bag?




Thank you lanymara! It's 32 cm Kelly retourne.


----------



## iamrose

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful arm candy hunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay weekend is here ... love your look today perfection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very casual look love it




Thanks Noreen!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756



Wow you realily wear a nice range of colours well. These blues are lovely and great with Etain. Applause! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh dear lord!!! This is the most amazing photo  What a beautiful puppy. I don't think he'll be fitting in there for much longer though lol




Very true! That's a 55cm and I think he's already too big for my 60cm. [emoji190]


----------



## MSO13

taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl


----------



## atomic110

Long time didn't show up here... so decided to show 'face' a bit with my new Cavaleria shawl and all time favorite Kelly belt here &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
Pardon my kitty phone cover&#128517;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/eb/3f/bb/eb3fbb6eb70f50c4b9ef3170516ee1d6.jpg


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sappho said:


> I love your etain B!! I already have dark colored Bs and wanted to get some brighter colors but I get confused every time I see etain!!



Thank you so much dear Sappho [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Highly recommend etain... Amazing how it changes colors in every light.. For me it's the perfect grey [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrsOwen3 said:


> You look so great! perfectly coordinated and chic!



Thank you so much my dear MrsOwen... Your etain K certainly inspired me 



Gina123 said:


> You look lovely and your gorgeous etain B. Its's darker hues than etoupe but love the neutrals!!!



Thank you so much dear Gina! I love the neutral bags too!!! Love both etain and etoupe!!! H knows how to do every type of colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



weibandy said:


> I love this outfit!  Did not know you had a malchite KD.  Wow your collection is building fast!  The colors are so cool and tranquil.  Great outfit!



Thank you so much my dear weibandy [emoji8][emoji8]... Hehehe I go through phases... 'Acquiring main KD colors' phase is now officially over [emoji3][emoji6]... Time to enjoy them now right? 



noreen_uk said:


> beautiful arm candy hunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay weekend is here ... love your look today perfection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very casual look love it




Thank you my partner in crime [emoji8][emoji8][emoji3][emoji3]... Thank god it's weekend right my beautiful friend?


periogirl28 said:


> Wow you realily wear a nice range of colours well. These blues are lovely and great with Etain. Applause! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;




Thank you my darling friend[emoji8][emoji8]... You are too kind!.. Am kind of getting obsessed with different shades of malachite these days[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> 
> View attachment 3286363


Very special k *MrsOwen3 *! I bet a lot of people eyeing on you&#128522;


chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone


* chincac~*Is it croc in green? TDF!! Fainted~


Princess D said:


> Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
> Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well
> 
> View attachment 3286328


*Princess D*Your KP is so pop! You look stylish even from the back


iamrose said:


> Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3285950


Looking lovely *iamrose *! Enjoy  your date


eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756


What can I say, you are always so beautiful and talented with your color matching! I love love love my dear *eternallove *!


hunnies74 said:


> My latest arm candy


Very yummy arm candies * hunnies*! Loving it 


periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182


*periogirl *~Oh man, look at your rodeosss collection ! Maybe I should eyeing on yours instead of PH's.&#128518;&#128518;


Dorf said:


> With my Terre d'hermes at work today


* Dorf* ,Great way to keep your energy up!


makeupmama said:


> Me and Ms Kelly on our last day in Paris


Very stylish *makeupmama *! Congrats on your new score


ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3285176
> 
> 
> Lindy, Brandebourgs and H lacquered wood bracelet in action (the yellow bracelet is made of tagua nuts).


You look like a model! Are you *ThingumyPoppy *? So fashionista


BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857


So adorable *BirkinBoyNYC *!


Rami00 said:


> When you are trying to run away and they still manage to find you! Gingy and B30 in action.


I will follow you also * Rami*&#128518;&#128518;


Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3284891
> View attachment 3284892
> 
> 
> Neutral gal today. [emoji12]


Looking great even a neutral look! Well done * Gina123*!


chkpfbeliever said:


> Lunch errands with BE Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284731


Very pop BE* chkpfbeliever*


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Long time didn't show up here... so decided to show 'face' a bit with my new Cavaleria shawl and all time favorite Kelly belt here [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Pardon my kitty phone cover[emoji28]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/eb/3f/bb/eb3fbb6eb70f50c4b9ef3170516ee1d6.jpg




Yay!!! Was missing your fabulous shots my friend and here you are looking like a million bucks!!! Love that smile and the amazing arm candy is VA VA VOOM[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... STUNNING!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Very special k *MrsOwen3 *! I bet a lot of people eyeing on you[emoji4]
> 
> * chincac~*Is it croc in green? TDF!! Fainted~
> 
> *Princess D*Your KP is so pop! You look stylish even from the back
> 
> Looking lovely *iamrose *! Enjoy  your date
> 
> What can I say, you are always so beautiful and talented with your color matching! I love love love my dear *eternallove *!
> 
> Very yummy arm candies * hunnies*! Loving it
> 
> *periogirl *~Oh man, look at your rodeosss collection ! Maybe I should eyeing on yours instead of PH's.[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> * Dorf* ,Great way to keep your energy up!
> 
> Very stylish *makeupmama *! Congrats on your new score
> 
> You look like a model! Are you *ThingumyPoppy *? So fashionista
> 
> So adorable *BirkinBoyNYC *!
> 
> I will follow you also * Rami*[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Looking great even a neutral look! Well done * Gina123*!
> 
> Very pop BE* chkpfbeliever*




Muuah! My darling friend[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... The feelings are mutual!!!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!!! Was missing your fabulous shots my friend and here you are looking like a million bucks!!! Love that smile and the amazing arm candy is VA VA VOOM[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... STUNNING!!


Haha, you are so sweet my dear


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> 
> View attachment 3286363



I love this CW of Arbre!!! Beautiful neutrals MrsOwen and I love your new K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Princess D said:


> Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
> Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well
> 
> View attachment 3286328



Nice spy pic [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love the color of your new KP!



chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone



Hope you had a wonderful time dear chincac! You look beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



iamrose said:


> Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3285950



Wow!! You look so chic and stylish[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Gina123 said:


> Thank you megt!!! [emoji8]
> 
> As for a thread dedicated to our pets and H, I would want to contribute. [emoji39]
> I have 2 furry babies of my own !
> 
> Oops, can't find the pic. But one of my babies was modeling a friendship knot in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3285930




Your babies are adorable Gina[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, you are so sweet my dear




[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Last Friday at Madison
> 
> This is why you need big bags
> 
> View attachment 3284857




[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
They go well together[emoji4]
With you makes 3 [emoji106]. 
(A Lab pup?)


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Thank you megt!!! [emoji8]
> 
> As for a thread dedicated to our pets and H, I would want to contribute. [emoji39]
> I have 2 furry babies of my own !
> 
> Oops, can't find the pic. But one of my babies was modeling a friendship knot in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3285930




How adorable!!! These are the best lap dogs!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> View attachment 3286363



Your Kelly is gorgeous! Perfect with your outfit. Good luck shopping, MrsO!



atomic110 said:


> Long time didn't show up here... so decided to show 'face' a bit with my new Cavaleria shawl and all time favorite Kelly belt here &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Pardon my kitty phone cover&#128517;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/eb/3f/bb/eb3fbb6eb70f50c4b9ef3170516ee1d6.jpg



You look beautiful! Love the belt with your outfit. I've missed you. 



Gina123 said:


> Thank you megt!!! [emoji8]
> As for a thread dedicated to our pets and H, I would want to contribute. [emoji39]
> I have 2 furry babies of my own !
> Oops, can't find the pic. But one of my babies was modeling a friendship knot in this thread.
> View attachment 3285930



Your babies are adorable!



iamrose said:


> Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3285950



You look lovely, perfect with Kelly.



chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone



What a gorgeous Kelly! I love your collection!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Happy Saturday!




Gosh I just love your style of dressing my beautiful friend!!! Clean lines, perfect neutrals and bags!!! DROP DEAD GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

Princess D said:


> Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
> Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well
> View attachment 3286328



Love KP. Perfect little bag.



eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756



Always look forward to your mod pics of your shawls. I love grey boots and these are perfect with your B.



hunnies74 said:


> My latest arm candy



Fabulous arm candies. H makes such great exotic bracelets.



periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182



These are cute and pretty! PH will need to step up his game, haha.



Dorf said:


> With my Terre d'hermes at work today



This is lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh I just love your style of dressing my beautiful friend!!! Clean lines, perfect neutrals and bags!!! DROP DEAD GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, eternal! You are very sweet and kind!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> Happy Saturday!





Moirai said:


> You look beautiful! Love the belt with your outfit. I've missed you.


You look so stylish ~ I miss you too Moirai! You wanna join us? We have been 'busy hanging out' and no time for TPF&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## ermottina

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am still waiting to speak with the vet about the results. I know that he needs to start thyroid medication to slow down the production of cells going to his thyroid gland.
> 
> I love your outfit. The Bolide is so cute.
> 
> What a great outfit. Love the Leo that you added to your beautiful So Kelly.
> 
> Fantastic, love everything!



Thank you so much


----------



## megt10

I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Love KP. Perfect little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always look forward to your mod pics of your shawls. I love grey boots and these are perfect with your B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous arm candies. H makes such great exotic bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are cute and pretty! PH will need to step up his game, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is lovely. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you my lovely friend [emoji8][emoji8]... My one and only boots from H and I love it!



atomic110 said:


> You look so stylish ~ I miss you too Moirai! You wanna join us? We have been 'busy hanging out' and no time for TPF[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



+1... Come join us Moirai... Promise we will keep PH in check [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Classy_Sam

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh I just love your style of dressing my beautiful friend!!! Clean lines, perfect neutrals and bags!!! DROP DEAD GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




I totally agree! [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.




You look great megt with your new B! Congrats [emoji1]


----------



## Sappho

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.




Oh wow, look at that B!! You do have a lot of H going on and you look fabulous and ready for spring!!


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.


You look fabulous with your new B and all H goodies


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.




Omg!! Meg the B is perfect!! Love your style and how effortless you make it seem! Happy Saturday to you too my dear!! Beautiful pictures [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## runner1234

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.


you look fabulous and your dogs are too adorable!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> You look so stylish ~ I miss you too Moirai! You wanna join us? We have been 'busy hanging out' and no time for TPF&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my lovely friend [emoji8][emoji8]... My one and only boots from H and I love it!
> 
> +1... Come join us Moirai... Promise we will keep PH in check [emoji3][emoji3]



Thank you, my dear friends! I'm very tempted. Haha, eternal, where's the fun in that?!


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.



Congrats on your gorgeous B, Meg! Looks fabulous on you. Love seeing your fur babies too.


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> 
> View attachment 3286363




Love it MrsO


----------



## Gina123

Princess D said:


> Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
> Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well
> 
> View attachment 3286328




Love it!!! Your hubby is too fun!


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.




Awww super cute pup and lover your new B!!! Gorgeous bright color and you look beautimous!!! A new word I learned from fabulous tpfer. [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Moirai said:


> Happy Saturday!




Happy Saturday! And you look fabulous!


----------



## Gina123

Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!




Lunch with gfs at the RH.


----------



## Gina123

atomic110 said:


> Long time didn't show up here... so decided to show 'face' a bit with my new Cavaleria shawl and all time favorite Kelly belt here [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Pardon my kitty phone cover[emoji28]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/eb/3f/bb/eb3fbb6eb70f50c4b9ef3170516ee1d6.jpg




Beautiful shawl and your K is gorgeous color, nice compliment to your top.


----------



## thyme

iamrose said:


> Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!



looking very pretty..



Sappho said:


> I love your K against your coat, it makes the bag pop! Beautiful VC ring too!



thank you *Sappho* coat kept me warm on this freezing day!



Moirai said:


> Happy Saturday!



you look great *Moirai*



Moirai said:


> What a gorgeous Kelly! I love your collection!



thank you! 



atomic110 said:


> Long time didn't show up here... so decided to show 'face' a bit with my new Cavaleria shawl and all time favorite Kelly belt here
> Pardon my kitty phone cover



like your outfit especially the cardigan!  very well put together...we are kelly belt twins 



atomic110 said:


> * chincac~*Is it croc in green? TDF!! Fainted~



thank you...it is vert fonce lizard.


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Hope you had a wonderful time dear chincac! You look beautiful



thank you.. and i am jealous of your etain B!


----------



## Gina123

MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> 
> View attachment 3286363




You look tres chic!!! Love you toil and sneakers, and gorgeous K32!


----------



## Gina123

chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone




You look fabulous!!! Love your coat and ms. K!!!


----------



## thyme

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.



for some reason your pic took awhile to load..didn't see it earlier! glad i did now...your lovely swift baby B and VCA necklace perfect match!! fabulous..and what a nice venue for your lunch..



Gina123 said:


> You look fabulous!!! Love your coat and ms. K!!!



thank you ..


----------



## Moirai

Gina123 said:


> Happy Saturday! And you look fabulous!





Gina123 said:


> Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286820
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.



Thank you, Gina. You look fabulous too! Lovely setting for lunch.


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> you look great *Moirai*
> 
> thank you!



Thank you, chincac!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## crazyforbag

Princess D said:


> Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
> Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well
> 
> View attachment 3286328




hi Are those jumping boots Asian cut or regular? They looks lovely on you!!


----------



## ThierryH

chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone



Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## ThierryH

iamrose said:


> Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3285950



Love your look and your Kelly!


----------



## ThierryH

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.



Meg, Congrats on your new B! You look fabulous with all your H treasures. And your furry friends are too cute!


----------



## thyme

ThierryH said:


> Wow! What a beauty!



thank you *ThierryH.*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> Thank you, my dear friends! I'm very tempted. Haha, eternal, where's the fun in that?!



You are welcome anytime my friend and you are right where's the fun if we have restrain dear PH right [emoji3][emoji3][emoji23][emoji23]



chincac said:


> thank you.. and i am jealous of your etain B!




You are a sweetheart chincac [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286820
> 
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.




Oooooh Gina the more I look at your BI B the more I fall in love [emoji170][emoji170]... Nothing like spending the afternoon with your friends! Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## emorylight

I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.




Wow ! You look fabulous ! Love everything ! Especially your croc Kelly !


----------



## tonkamama

Princess D said:


> Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
> Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well
> 
> View attachment 3286328



Princess D ~ Lovely KP and I lover your jumping boots!&#128149;



MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> View attachment 3286363



MrsOwen3 ~ You look so chic, what a unique K32! &#128525;



atomic110 said:


> Long time didn't show up here... so decided to show 'face' a bit with my new Cavaleria shawl and all time favorite Kelly belt here &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Pardon my kitty phone cover&#128517;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/eb/3f/bb/eb3fbb6eb70f50c4b9ef3170516ee1d6.jpg



atomic ~ Beautiful shawl and I lover your Kelly belt!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Moirai said:


> Happy Saturday!



Moirai ~ gorgeous outfit and love your B!  &#128536;



megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.



Megt ~ you look so lovely with your new B, Rudy is so cute and happy, love him too.  &#128054;&#10084;&#65039;



Gina123 said:


> Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286820
> 
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.



Gina ~ gorgeous B &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## tonkamama

iamrose said:


> Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3285950



iamrose ~ love your gold Kelly, very classy...  



chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone



chincac ~ you look gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;



periogirl28 said:


> Rodeos PM in action
> Nature at full Gallop!
> View attachment 3285182



periogirl28 ~ lovely Rodeo collection you got there.  So jealous 



eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756



eternallove4bag ~ you look gorgeous, love your Lexie booties&#128525;&#128525;



Gina123 said:


> Thank you megt!!! [emoji8]
> 
> As for a thread dedicated to our pets and H, I would want to contribute. [emoji39]
> I have 2 furry babies of my own !
> 
> Oops, can't find the pic. But one of my babies was modeling a friendship knot in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3285930



Gina ~ your King Charles are so cute!  &#128054;&#128054; Love this breed!


----------



## iamrose

ThierryH said:


> Love your look and your Kelly!




Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## iamrose

tonkamama said:


> iamrose ~ love your gold Kelly, very classy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chincac ~ you look gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ lovely Rodeo collection you got there.  So jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ you look gorgeous, love your Lexie booties[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina ~ your King Charles are so cute!  [emoji190][emoji190] Love this breed!




Thank you tonkamama [emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

atomic110 said:


> Very special k *MrsOwen3 *! I bet a lot of people eyeing on you[emoji4]
> 
> * chincac~*Is it croc in green? TDF!! Fainted~
> 
> *Princess D*Your KP is so pop! You look stylish even from the back
> 
> Looking lovely *iamrose *! Enjoy  your date
> 
> What can I say, you are always so beautiful and talented with your color matching! I love love love my dear *eternallove *!
> 
> Very yummy arm candies * hunnies*! Loving it
> 
> *periogirl *~Oh man, look at your rodeosss collection ! Maybe I should eyeing on yours instead of PH's.[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> * Dorf* ,Great way to keep your energy up!
> 
> Very stylish *makeupmama *! Congrats on your new score
> 
> You look like a model! Are you *ThingumyPoppy *? So fashionista
> 
> So adorable *BirkinBoyNYC *!
> 
> I will follow you also * Rami*[emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Looking great even a neutral look! Well done * Gina123*!
> 
> Very pop BE* chkpfbeliever*




Thank you very much, how sweet of you!  I'm not a model


----------



## Mandy K

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.




Stunning! And that Kelly definitely deserves to be taken out and shown off! [emoji7] such a beauty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bspcc87

Hermes imprevisible bracelet in ghw


----------



## Bobmops

bspcc87 said:


> Hermes imprevisible bracelet in ghw



Great look ! Like it a lot


----------



## Bobmops

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.



Wow!! Great bag ! Hope you had a pleasant brunch !


----------



## Bobmops

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286820
> 
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.



Wow, Gina love your H and VCA goodies !


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.



You look super ,dear Meg ! Have a great Sunday !


----------



## Bobmops

MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> 
> View attachment 3286363



Like it a lot !!! So casual chic !!


----------



## Bobmops

Gina123 said:


> Thank you megt!!! [emoji8]
> 
> As for a thread dedicated to our pets and H, I would want to contribute. [emoji39]
> I have 2 furry babies of my own !
> 
> Oops, can't find the pic. But one of my babies was modeling a friendship knot in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3285930



OMG !!! Love those guys &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## noreen_uk

MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> 
> View attachment 3286363


great combo with your shawl and K mrso



Moirai said:


> Happy Saturday!


happy weekend moirai and love your saturday look very chic



megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.



loving your new B megt and you look great in that outfit


----------



## noreen_uk

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.


 your croc K is stunning emorylight and matches well with your dress 



bspcc87 said:


> Hermes imprevisible bracelet in ghw


beautiful bracelet


----------



## noreen_uk

chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone


you look beautiful in that fur coat and your stunning K ... hope you have a good weekend



Princess D said:


> Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
> Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well
> 
> View attachment 3286328


love both boots and your KP princessD


----------



## Jsusan

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.


so gorgeous ur outfit and very beautiful bag loveeeeee it


----------



## atomic110

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286820
> 
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.





Gina123 said:


> Beautiful shawl and your K is gorgeous color, nice compliment to your top.


Thanks Gina! Love your B, so beautiful blue, what is the name? Enjoy  your lunch


----------



## atomic110

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.


Wow, pink porosus kelly! Omg... one word, killing !


----------



## atomic110

tonkamama said:


> atomic ~ Beautiful shawl and I lover your Kelly belt!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Thank  you tonkamama! Missed your action shot..


----------



## atomic110

bspcc87 said:


> Hermes imprevisible bracelet in ghw


Looking pretty !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Princess D

crazyforbag said:


> hi Are those jumping boots Asian cut or regular? They looks lovely on you!!



Thanks!
Mine are the regular cut.  I tried the Asian cut but they are too wide for my calves.


----------



## Princess D

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.



So so so pretty!!
Hope you've enjoyed your brunch with this beauty!


----------



## thyme

noreen_uk said:


> you look beautiful in that fur coat and your stunning K ... hope you have a good weekend



thank you *noreen* 



bspcc87 said:


> Hermes imprevisible bracelet in ghw



looking good there with the splashes of red!



emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.



wow..too gorgeous to be kept in the dark! use her more..



tonkamama said:


> chincac ~ you look gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;


 
thank you *tonkamama*


----------



## Tillie

Moirai said:


> Happy Saturday!




You look wonderful! Very nice! 

Please share ...what size, color and leather is your Birkin? Thank you!


----------



## hedgwin99

Princess D said:


> Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
> Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well
> 
> View attachment 3286328




You look great! I would [emoji7]to wear jumping boots except I can't get my fat calves thru[emoji28]


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286820
> 
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.




How lovely! This pic belongs in the fur and Hermes thread too!


----------



## periogirl28

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.




Stunning!!!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.




That Birkin lovely on you, great outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone




Looking good! Coat goes so well with the Kelly. Stay warm and chic.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Love KP. Perfect little bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always look forward to your mod pics of your shawls. I love grey boots and these are perfect with your B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous arm candies. H makes such great exotic bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are cute and pretty! PH will need to step up his game, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is lovely. Thanks for sharing.




PH will always have the fuller stable! Haha!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Happy Saturday!




That's such a chic coat. Love your bag of course! Have a great weekend dear Moirai!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Long time didn't show up here... so decided to show 'face' a bit with my new Cavaleria shawl and all time favorite Kelly belt here [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Pardon my kitty phone cover[emoji28]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/eb/3f/bb/eb3fbb6eb70f50c4b9ef3170516ee1d6.jpg




So glad you are back. I really do love your unique style and way of putting things together. Refreshing!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> 
> View attachment 3286363




Oh that bag and that shawl! Just finishes your outfit perfectly. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3287313




So very beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> So glad you are back. I really do love your unique style and way of putting things together. Refreshing!





periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3287313


Thank you my dear! You look great too! Your KP is so  beautiful! My wish list &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So very beautiful.




Thank you dearest Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## megt10

Serva1 said:


> You look great megt with your new B! Congrats [emoji1]





Sappho said:


> Oh wow, look at that B!! You do have a lot of H going on and you look fabulous and ready for spring!!





atomic110 said:


> You look fabulous with your new B and all H goodies





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Meg the B is perfect!! Love your style and how effortless you make it seem! Happy Saturday to you too my dear!! Beautiful pictures [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





runner1234 said:


> you look fabulous and your dogs are too adorable!!





Moirai said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous B, Meg! Looks fabulous on you. Love seeing your fur babies too.


Thank you all so much for your kind words.


----------



## megt10

Gina123 said:


> Awww super cute pup and lover your new B!!! Gorgeous bright color and you look beautimous!!! A new word I learned from fabulous tpfer. [emoji8]


Thank you.


Gina123 said:


> Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286820
> 
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.


You look fabulous. 


ThierryH said:


> Meg, Congrats on your new B! You look fabulous with all your H treasures. And your furry friends are too cute!


Thank you.


emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.


Wow, great outfit and stunning bag. I am so glad that she gets to see the light of day. No sense in having something you are afraid to use. So glad you are going to wear her.


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Thank you my dear! You look great too! Your KP is so  beautiful! My wish list [emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks dear Atomic!  Wish one soon! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Moirai ~ gorgeous outfit and love your B!  &#128536;



Thank you, tonkamama. Missing your fab action shots. Doing a little enabling here 



noreen_uk said:


> happy weekend moirai and love your saturday look very chic



Thank you, noreen. Hope you're having a good weekend too.



Tillie said:


> You look wonderful! Very nice!
> Please share ...what size, color and leather is your Birkin? Thank you!



Thank you, Tillie. It's B35 Ebene in Chevre leather.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> That's such a chic coat. Love your bag of course! Have a great weekend dear Moirai!





periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3287313



Thank you, periogirl.  Wow, you looking gorgeous. Beautiful dress and love KP. Perfect ensemble. I think KP is next on my list. Thanks for enabling


----------



## Moirai

bspcc87 said:


> Hermes imprevisible bracelet in ghw



It looks great on you, and you look fabulous!



emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.



Stunning Kelly! Definitely use her, she needs to be seen! Love Burberry trenches!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Thank you, periogirl.  Wow, you looking gorgeous. Beautiful dress and love KP. Perfect ensemble. I think KP is next on my list. Thanks for enabling



Thank you, always happy to enable!


----------



## periogirl28

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.



That's super pretty Mdm Bijoux!


----------



## Moirai

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.



Miss Bessie looks fabulous, MadamB! Have a wonderful walk. I'm missing your nature pics in Cafe.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.




J"adore.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Looking good! Coat goes so well with the Kelly. Stay warm and chic.




thank you dear..



periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!



gorgeous outfit...you are always elegant!! was giselle good? haven't seen this one before and would love to go too..


----------



## hedgwin99

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3287313




Beautiful and love that dress on you[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> thank you dear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous outfit...you are always elegant!! was giselle good? haven't seen this one before and would love to go too..





Giselle is a relatively short ballet and very easy to appreciate. As always at the ROH, the dancers are great and the sets inspired. I would encourage you to go, the music is also tuneful and has motifs which are repeated. If you love Swan Lake you will like this ballet, both were choreographed by Petipa and have similar steps for the corps.


----------



## periogirl28

hedgwin99 said:


> Beautiful and love that dress on you[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much hedgewin!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3287313



Perfect ballet outfit &#128525;&#128525;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.



Wow&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;love the bag !!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Giselle is a relatively short ballet and very easy to appreciate. As always at the ROH, the dancers are great and the sets inspired. I would encourage you to go, the music is also tuneful and has motifs which are repeated. If you love Swan Lake you will like this ballet, both were choreographed by Petipa and have similar steps for the corps.



thank you for your comments on Giselle..will definitely go check it out now.


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3287313



Love love your Alaia dress and your KP is gorgeous! &#128525;&#128525; I was hoping to get a KC but now I think I want a KP instead!  The "wish list" is getting longer and longer .


----------



## tonkamama

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.




Madam Bijoux ~ Your Bolide Secret is so cute, I saw one at my boutique last time...so adorable.


----------



## ladysarah

ldldb said:


> me and my oversized k35!


Love the oversize look. I think you carry it beautifully. Perhaps because it's a ghillie style the proportions work really well.


----------



## theITbag

Casual day OOTD weather 50s. 
Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.


----------



## weibandy

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Sappho, Atomic, and eternallove4bags!!!
> 
> View attachment 3286820
> 
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.



Everything about this photo is stunning and beautiful!  Love it!!


----------



## Onthego

theITbag said:


> Casual day OOTD weather 50s.
> Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287669



Great bag, but I am biased, I have the same exact bag. My first B and I adore her. You look very stylish even the noname pants.


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> I am wearing my new B today. Actually, I have a lot of H going on from the shoes, shirt, scarf and bag. Happy Saturday everyone. Hope the pictures come out the right way. I am still having computer problems.



So well coordinated, the bag really is pretty. Love that you took a picture with each of the furry friends. No favoritism at all...


----------



## Onthego

MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> 
> View attachment 3286363



How unique is this. Sellier makes it formal but the 2 tone makes it more casual. You look prim and proper but with an outdoors vibe. 2 for one. Beautiful.


----------



## Onthego

chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone



I love coming to this thread and I hate coming to this thread. Just reminds me that I still dont have a Kelly 28. This is a 28 right? So gorgeous. I think this is even better than BBK because maybe it doesnt scratch as much. Love the coat. Thank you for always adding to this thread.


----------



## hbr

Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Livia1

hbr said:


> View attachment 3287716
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday




Wow, what a beautiful colour!
Love everything I see


----------



## Madam Bijoux

periogirl28 said:


> That's super pretty Mdm Bijoux!





Moirai said:


> Miss Bessie looks fabulous, MadamB! Have a wonderful walk. I'm missing your nature pics in Cafe.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> J"adore.



Thank you, Periogirk28, Moirai and Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Bobmops said:


> Wow&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;love the bag !!





tonkamama said:


> Madam Bijoux ~ Your Bolide Secret is so cute, I saw one at my boutique last time...so adorable.



Many thanks, Bobmops and Tonkamama.


----------



## thyme

Onthego said:


> I love coming to this thread and I hate coming to this thread. Just reminds me that I still dont have a Kelly 28. This is a 28 right? So gorgeous. I think this is even better than BBK because maybe it doesnt scratch as much. Love the coat. Thank you for always adding to this thread.



thank you *Onthego*. yes it's a 28. i am sure you will find your 28 soon!! saying that though i love boxcalf just as much as lizzie..


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3287313




My friend you look stunning!! From the beautiful dress to the fabulous KP[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]... You are wearing my favorite colors! Now you make me crave a KP even more [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.



Wow!! Your croc K is a stunner! I am so happy you took her out!! The trench looks beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



bspcc87 said:


> Hermes imprevisible bracelet in ghw



I love the bracelet and your entire look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.



Wow!!! Miss Bessie looks stunning![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



theITbag said:


> Casual day OOTD weather 50s.
> Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287669



Your B35 RG is stunning!! One of my fav reds [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



hbr said:


> View attachment 3287716
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday




Super chic!! Love Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful look my dear hbr!


----------



## hbr

Livia1 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful colour!
> Love everything I see






Super chic!! Love Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful look my dear hbr![/QUOTE]



Thank you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## FancyMeFresh

My goldie kelly...


----------



## Julide

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



Love your outfit!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! Your croc K is a stunner! I am so happy you took her out!! The trench looks beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I love the bracelet and your entire look[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Miss Bessie looks stunning![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Your B35 RG is stunning!! One of my fav reds [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super chic!! Love Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful look my dear hbr!



Thanks, Eternallove4bag.


----------



## loves

My Dad rocking his H tie (gift from me of course)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCWe1XNvNYn/?taken-by=itallendstoday


----------



## noreen_uk

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.


beautiful shot and bag



theITbag said:


> Casual day OOTD weather 50s.
> Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287669


love your casual look and your B is gorgeous



hbr said:


> View attachment 3287716
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday


ms colvert is so beautiful



FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



really love your look today your gold K matches perfectly with your outfit


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Perfect ballet outfit &#128525;&#128525;&#128591;&#127995;



Thank you Bobmops!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Love love your Alaia dress and your KP is gorgeous! &#128525;&#128525; I was hoping to get a KC but now I think I want a KP instead!  The "wish list" is getting longer and longer .



Thank you, I think one needs both haha!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> My friend you look stunning!! From the beautiful dress to the fabulous KP[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]... You are wearing my favorite colors! Now you make me crave a KP even more [emoji8][emoji8]



My dear I can totally see you rocking lots of purple! Thanks so much! One day soon you will be showing us a TDF KP, I have a feeling!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> My Dad rocking his H tie (gift from me of course)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCWe1XNvNYn/?taken-by=itallendstoday



What a lovely pic! And I love your Dad's tie!


----------



## periogirl28

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



Classic chic! Absolutely spot on!


----------



## periogirl28

theITbag said:


> Casual day OOTD weather 50s.
> Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287669



This is a great red, brings a shot of colour to a great neutral outfit.


----------



## periogirl28

hbr said:


> View attachment 3287716
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday



I love this, great mix of textures and subtle colours. It makes me feel soothed. Thanks so much!


----------



## tonkamama

theITbag said:


> Casual day OOTD weather 50s.
> Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287669



Your RG Birkin looks amazing.  &#128525;



hbr said:


> View attachment 3287716
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday



Colvert is one of my favorite blue...  &#128153;&#128153;



FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064


 
FancyMeFres ~ so chic!



loves said:


> My Dad rocking his H tie (gift from me of course)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCWe1XNvNYn/?taken-by=itallendstoday



Loves ~ your dad looks so cool with his tie.  What a lovely present


----------



## EmileH

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064




Perfect! Not over or under accessorized. Great look.


----------



## atelierforward

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064


Great look. Equestrian-inspired casual chic!


----------



## ThierryH

emorylight said:


> I used my croc Kelly for the first time ever today.  I got her years ago and decided it's about time she sees the light of day.  This is me with my porosus Kelly 28cm and in Burberry Prosum trench just before going to brunch this morning.



emorylight, your Kelly is beyond beautiful! She deserves to be taken out and get much admiration and compliments! What a great look, love everything.


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3287313



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## ThierryH

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



Perfect match, amazing look! Love how you put it together.


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Simply gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> You look super ,dear Meg ! Have a great Sunday !


Thank you.


Gina123 said:


> Thank you megt!!! [emoji8]
> 
> As for a thread dedicated to our pets and H, I would want to contribute. [emoji39]
> I have 2 furry babies of my own !
> 
> Oops, can't find the pic. But one of my babies was modeling a friendship knot in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3285930



Oh, they are adorable. Thank you for posting the picture. I love them.


----------



## megt10

iamrose said:


> Taking Kelly for a date night. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3285950


What a perfect outfit. You look fabulous.


eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756


Stunning! What else can I say.


----------



## megt10

chincac said:


> Has been a weird winter..mild cold windy repeat..  Oh well it is cold today.. Off to meet a dear friend. Enjoy your weekend everyone


Such a great casual chic outfit. I love the bag against your coat. 


Princess D said:


> Hubby's spy pic of me [emoji23]
> Took my new KP out for a spin.  Wearing my jumping boots as well
> 
> View attachment 3286328


The bag is adorable. You DH is too cute.


MrsOwen3 said:


> taking my vintage combo out for the first time, K32 Sellier box and toile with L'Arbre shawl
> 
> View attachment 3286363


Looks perfect. I am falling more and love with the K.


atomic110 said:


> Long time didn't show up here... so decided to show 'face' a bit with my new Cavaleria shawl and all time favorite Kelly belt here &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> Pardon my kitty phone cover&#128517;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/eb/3f/bb/eb3fbb6eb70f50c4b9ef3170516ee1d6.jpg


You look adorable.


----------



## atomic110

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.


Very special bag! Hope you have a good walk


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atomic110

theITbag said:


> Casual day OOTD weather 50s.
> Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287669


Very beautiful rouge B!


----------



## megt10

Moirai said:


> Happy Saturday!


Fabulous.


tonkamama said:


> Princess D ~ Lovely KP and I lover your jumping boots!&#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> MrsOwen3 ~ You look so chic, what a unique K32! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> atomic ~ Beautiful shawl and I lover your Kelly belt!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Moirai ~ gorgeous outfit and love your B!  &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> Megt ~ you look so lovely with your new B, Rudy is so cute and happy, love him too.  &#128054;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gina ~ gorgeous B &#128153;&#128153;


Thank you.


periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3287313



Oh, I love everything. I want that bag!


----------



## atomic110

hbr said:


> View attachment 3287716
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday


Love how you dress up the sweater and belt, looking very chic! Beautiful k too


----------



## atomic110

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064


Tres chic and stylish! Everything just perfect!


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> You look adorable.


Thank you megt10! I love seeing yours too


----------



## megt10

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Bessie (Swift Indigo Bolide Secret) enjoys a walk in the sunshine.


What a great bag.


theITbag said:


> Casual day OOTD weather 50s.
> Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287669


So stylish. Love the B. Well, love everything.


Onthego said:


> So well coordinated, the bag really is pretty. Love that you took a picture with each of the furry friends. No favoritism at all...


Thank you. Both boys love to be in pictures. Actually, Rudy loves to be anywhere his brother is. They are already best friends and play for hours every day.


hbr said:


> View attachment 3287716
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday


Love everything. The belt is adorable with your outfit.


FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064


Totally understated chic.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love everything. I want that bag!




[emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## megt10

loves said:


> My Dad rocking his H tie (gift from me of course)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCWe1XNvNYn/?taken-by=itallendstoday



Great picture.


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Julide said:


> Love your outfit!







noreen_uk said:


> beautiful shot and bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love your casual look and your B is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms colvert is so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really love your look today your gold K matches perfectly with your outfit







periogirl28 said:


> Classic chic! Absolutely spot on!







tonkamama said:


> Your RG Birkin looks amazing.  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colvert is one of my favorite blue...  [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FancyMeFres ~ so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves ~ your dad looks so cool with his tie.  What a lovely present







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfect! Not over or under accessorized. Great look.







atelierforward said:


> Great look. Equestrian-inspired casual chic!







ThierryH said:


> Perfect match, amazing look! Love how you put it together.







atomic110 said:


> Tres chic and stylish! Everything just perfect!







megt10 said:


> What a great bag.
> 
> 
> 
> So stylish. Love the B. Well, love everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Both boys love to be in pictures. Actually, Rudy loves to be anywhere his brother is. They are already best friends and play for hours every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything. The belt is adorable with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally understated chic.




Thank you so much!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> What a lovely pic! And I love your Dad's tie!





tonkamama said:


> Loves ~ your dad looks so cool with his tie.  What a lovely present





megt10 said:


> Great picture.



thank you very much ladies! xoxo


----------



## Sappho

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



I love your casual look with your lovely K!!


----------



## Sappho

hbr said:


> View attachment 3287716
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday



Oh how I love your colvert K!!! The  color looks fab against your grey sweater!


----------



## hbr

periogirl28 said:


> I love this, great mix of textures and subtle colours. It makes me feel soothed. Thanks so much!




Thanks so much!!  [emoji8]


----------



## hbr

Sappho said:


> Oh how I love your colvert K!!! The  color looks fab against your grey sweater!




Thank you!!


----------



## hbr

atomic110 said:


> Love how you dress up the sweater and belt, looking very chic! Beautiful k too







megt10 said:


> What a great bag.
> 
> 
> 
> So stylish. Love the B. Well, love everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Both boys love to be in pictures. Actually, Rudy loves to be anywhere his brother is. They are already best friends and play for hours every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything. The belt is adorable with your outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally understated chic.







tonkamama said:


> Your RG Birkin looks amazing.  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colvert is one of my favorite blue...  [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FancyMeFres ~ so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves ~ your dad looks so cool with his tie.  What a lovely present




Thank you so much!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Myke518

Playing around with my new onyx magic Alhambra pendant (among other things of course )


----------



## Prada Prince

A duplicate from my reveal thread... 

Birkin 40 in Noir Taurillon Clemence, PHW...


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> My dear I can totally see you rocking lots of purple! Thanks so much! One day soon you will be showing us a TDF KP, I have a feeling!




You are too sweet my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Fingers crossed I get one [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



Super chic!! Love the pops of gold [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Myke518 said:


> Playing around with my new onyx magic Alhambra pendant (among other things of course )
> View attachment 3288409



Wow! You look amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Prada Prince said:


> A duplicate from my reveal thread...
> 
> Birkin 40 in Noir Taurillon Clemence, PHW...
> 
> View attachment 3288414




Beautiful B! Many congrats on getting this[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, great outfit and stunning bag. I am so glad that she gets to see the light of day. No sense in having something you are afraid to use. So glad you are going to wear her.




Thank you Megt for the kind words and you for letting me share 2 fur babies! Wow, this thread moves so fast... Have to catch up with other fabulous post!!!

Here is a luncheon photo with my gfs, ******** and chitownchanel and our bags. [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3287313




Periogirl, thank you for your kind words, I have to peak in the fur and H thread.

You look elegant with Violet KP with Alaia!!! Hope you had a nice time at the event. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

atomic110 said:


> Thanks Gina! Love your B, so beautiful blue, what is the name? Enjoy  your lunch




Thank you Atomic! [emoji8]
It's turquoise B25 in swift with PHW.


----------



## Gina123

Bobmops said:


> OMG !!! Love those guys [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]







Bobmops said:


> Wow, Gina love your H and VCA goodies !




Thank you Bobmops!!! I see that you have cutie on your avatar, too. 

I have to admit that I have a hard time allocating funds between H and VCA. I wish I had an unlimited discretionary funds so I don't have to decide.... So I have to pick and choose to add to my collections and turquoise has become my favorite color. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]Thank you for you for letting me share! [emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



You look gorgeous.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Gina123

tonkamama said:


> iamrose ~ love your gold Kelly, very classy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chincac ~ you look gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ lovely Rodeo collection you got there.  So jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ you look gorgeous, love your Lexie booties[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gina ~ your King Charles are so cute!  [emoji190][emoji190] Love this breed!







eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh Gina the more I look at your BI B the more I fall in love [emoji170][emoji170]... Nothing like spending the afternoon with your friends! Hope you had a wonderful time!







Moirai said:


> Thank you, Gina. You look fabulous too! Lovely setting for lunch.







chincac said:


> for some reason your pic took awhile to load..didn't see it earlier! glad i did now...your lovely swift baby B and VCA necklace perfect match!! fabulous..and what a nice venue for your lunch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you ..




Thank you chincac, Moirai, eternallove4bag, tonkamama and other tpfers I might have missed to thank.

I just figured out multiple quotes, haha. 

Thank you again for the kind words! H and VCA are my weakness... 

Do you ladies find other things too expensive to spend your discretionary funds on... I do, fuss over little things, Bizarre., lol! Topic for another thread.

Also wanted to share this eye candies. [emoji7]

Our lunch dates.


----------



## Gina123

Myke518 said:


> Playing around with my new onyx magic Alhambra pendant (among other things of course )
> View attachment 3288409



Myke518, you look sophisticated and elegant with your H goodies and VCA!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064




I love this look, casual and chic!!! And Goldie K is a pretty classic bag.


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Periogirl, thank you for your kind words, I have to peak in the fur and H thread.
> 
> You look elegant with Violet KP with Alaia!!! Hope you had a nice time at the event. [emoji7]



Thank you very much, I did!


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Thank you chincac, Moirai, eternallove4bag, tonkamama and other tpfers I might have missed to thank.
> 
> I just figured out multiple quotes, haha.
> 
> Thank you again for the kind words! H and VCA are my weakness...
> 
> Do you ladies find other things too expensive to spend your discretionary funds on... I do, fuss over little things, Bizarre., lol! Topic for another thread.
> 
> Also wanted to share this eye candies. [emoji7]
> 
> Our lunch dates.
> View attachment 3288543



Sooo pretty!


----------



## Gina123

hbr said:


> View attachment 3287716
> 
> 
> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday




HBR, you look lovely and love your Colvert K32!!! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

theITbag said:


> Casual day OOTD weather 50s.
> Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287669




Love the pop of rouge with your black outfit!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hbr

Gina123 said:


> HBR, you look lovely and love your Colvert K32!!! [emoji7]




Thank you my dear!!  [emoji8]


----------



## iamrose

megt10 said:


> What a perfect outfit. You look fabulous.
> 
> Stunning! What else can I say.


Thank you so much


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Megt for the kind words and you for letting me share 2 fur babies! Wow, this thread moves so fast... Have to catch up with other fabulous post!!!
> 
> Here is a luncheon photo with my gfs, ******** and chitownchanel and our bags. [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3288526


What a nice little gathering!


----------



## Gina123

FancyMeFresh said:


> What a nice little gathering!







periogirl28 said:


> Sooo pretty!




Thank you FancyMeFresh & periogirl! 

Shopping was next on our agenda after lunch. [emoji4]


----------



## Pursebop

*An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
*My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW... 
& ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *

*We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*


----------



## Gina123

******** said:


> *An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
> *My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW...
> & ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *
> 
> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*




Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!

Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful shot and bag
> 
> 
> love your casual look and your B is gorgeous
> 
> 
> ms colvert is so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> really love your look today your gold K matches perfectly with your outfit





atomic110 said:


> Very special bag! Hope you have a good walk





megt10 said:


> What a great bag.
> 
> So stylish. Love the B. Well, love everything.
> 
> Thank you. Both boys love to be in pictures. Actually, Rudy loves to be anywhere his brother is. They are already best friends and play for hours every day.
> 
> Love everything. The belt is adorable with your outfit.
> 
> Totally understated chic.



Many thanks, NoreenUK, Atomic110 and Megt10!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Gina123 said:


> Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!
> 
> Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3288658



Beautiful pair of B25 !!


----------



## thyme

megt10 said:


> Such a great casual chic outfit. I love the bag against your coat.



thank you *megt10*


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!
> 
> Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3288658



Look at those gorgeous bags!!! Pink with gold and turquoise with silver.......show stopper bags!!


----------



## Sappho

Prada Prince said:


> A duplicate from my reveal thread...
> 
> Birkin 40 in Noir Taurillon Clemence, PHW...
> 
> View attachment 3288414



Fabulous bag! I love how you used the grey hued accessories!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

******** said:


> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*



LOL, our bags look so relaxed in that picture.


----------



## megt10

Gina123 said:


> Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!
> 
> Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3288658



Wow gorgeous bags. Congratulations.


----------



## Bella2015

******** said:


> *An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
> *My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW...
> & ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *
> 
> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*




You always take the best pics.  Love the black Kelly. Is it Togo leather?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

Gina123 said:


> Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!
> 
> Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3288658




Gorgeous bags!


----------



## perlerare

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



Love this look. Efficient and classy!


----------



## Prada Prince

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful B! Many congrats on getting this[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you!


----------



## loves

Gina123 said:


> Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!
> 
> Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3288658




Wow love this


----------



## loves

Been Mia for a bit, this thread takes too much time to comment on so sorry for the lack of posts from me [emoji29]  my excuse is I'm in the middle of a move so paperwork alone is like conquering Mount Everest. Today I had time to take a break and go out for lunch between appointments with my k25 and a new present from the husband, the Lagoon bug. I really love this smaller sized bug.


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Been Mia for a bit, this thread takes too much time to comment on so sorry for the lack of posts from me [emoji29]  my excuse is I'm in the middle of a move so paperwork alone is like conquering Mount Everest. Today I had time to take a break and go out for lunch between appointments with my k25 and a new present from the husband, the Lagoon bug. I really love this smaller sized bug.
> View attachment 3289249




Super cute! Best wishes for the move!


----------



## Rami00

******** said:


> *An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
> *My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW...
> & ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *
> 
> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Rami00

Myke518 said:


> Playing around with my new onyx magic Alhambra pendant (among other things of course )
> View attachment 3288409



You always dress to perfection! How do you like the magic Alhambra pendant...is that length workable?


----------



## Rami00

FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I dont need a gold bag...I dont need a gold bag...I dont need a gold bag


----------



## Rami00

Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday [/QUOTE]
Beautiful shot. 


theITbag said:


> Casual day OOTD weather 50s.
> Jcrew tank top, St John blazer, no name yoga pants, and Chanel open toe 4 inch pumps.  Oh forgot, yes, Birkin 35 rouge garance clemence with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287669


RG is such a beautiful red. Enjoy it!


periogirl28 said:


> My contribution to the thread. Went to Giselle at the Royal Ballet last night. Violet KP with Alaia. Have a good weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3287313


Nailed it!


----------



## Rami00

loves said:


> Been Mia for a bit, this thread takes too much time to comment on so sorry for the lack of posts from me [emoji29]  my excuse is I'm in the middle of a move so paperwork alone is like conquering Mount Everest. Today I had time to take a break and go out for lunch between appointments with my k25 and a new present from the husband, the Lagoon bug. I really love this smaller sized bug.
> View attachment 3289249



such a cute pic


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Super cute! Best wishes for the move!







Rami00 said:


> such a cute pic




Thank you lovely ladies


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
> *My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW...
> & ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *
> 
> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*







Gina123 said:


> Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!
> 
> Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3288658







Gina123 said:


> Thank you chincac, Moirai, eternallove4bag, tonkamama and other tpfers I might have missed to thank.
> 
> I just figured out multiple quotes, haha.
> 
> Thank you again for the kind words! H and VCA are my weakness...
> 
> Do you ladies find other things too expensive to spend your discretionary funds on... I do, fuss over little things, Bizarre., lol! Topic for another thread.
> 
> Also wanted to share this eye candies. [emoji7]
> 
> Our lunch dates.
> View attachment 3288543



Wow!!! Am
Loving the spread to eat and the eye candies in the form of the most amazing bags! Looks like you ladies had an amazing time!! [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> Been Mia for a bit, this thread takes too much time to comment on so sorry for the lack of posts from me [emoji29]  my excuse is I'm in the middle of a move so paperwork alone is like conquering Mount Everest. Today I had time to take a break and go out for lunch between appointments with my k25 and a new present from the husband, the Lagoon bug. I really love this smaller sized bug.
> View attachment 3289249




You look beautiful!!! Wish you all the best for the move! Thanks for your beautiful shot loves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587



You see what I mean? Inspired pairing of colour contrasts!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> You see what I mean? Inspired pairing of colour contrasts!




Muuuah!!! You are way too sweet my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## hbr

Rami00 said:


> Sunday lunch: No name top and sweater, bcbg belt and Kelly 32 in Colvert [emoji173]&#65039;. Thanks for letting me share!  Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday



Beautiful shot. 





Thank you sweet Rami!  Sorry for the delay. Hard to keep up with this thread! [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587



Wow!!!!


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587




Just lovely! You always wear such wonderful colors!!


----------



## Johnnygaga

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a beautiful bag! Love the color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you love. Just found out a bit of discolouration of my J in the previous photo. See the pic below taken on the white day light  hope to do the justice... and ... That's how I store my J28 in my B35!


----------



## luxi_max

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587




Love the color combination.  The shawl looks great on you!


----------



## loves

Johnnygaga said:


> Thank you love. Just found out a bit of discolouration of my J in the previous photo. See the pic below taken on the white day light  hope to do the justice... and ... That's how I store my J28 in my B35!
> 
> View attachment 3289751



love love the strap you on the J. you are giving me ideas...



eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587



i love purple and yellow combos, we don't see it enough. looking gorgeous



eternallove4bag said:


> You look beautiful!!! Wish you all the best for the move! Thanks for your beautiful shot loves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


thanks, moving is always ...a big hectic mess lol


----------



## Gina123

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Am
> Loving the spread to eat and the eye candies in the form of the most amazing bags! Looks like you ladies had an amazing time!! [emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!!! Wish you all the best for the move! Thanks for your beautiful shot loves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you eternallove4bag! We had a great time and actually, I'm craving grill cheese sandwich and fries right now... [emoji12]

You always look elegant & polished with gorgeous accent pieces, and I love your scarf! I haven't worn my scarves in sometime but you are inspiring me to start wearing them again! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

loves said:


> Wow love this







loves said:


> Been Mia for a bit, this thread takes too much time to comment on so sorry for the lack of posts from me [emoji29]  my excuse is I'm in the middle of a move so paperwork alone is like conquering Mount Everest. Today I had time to take a break and go out for lunch between appointments with my k25 and a new present from the husband, the Lagoon bug. I really love this smaller sized bug.
> View attachment 3289249




Thank you loves!!! I'm enjoying my B25 and I love your K 25!!! I'm glad you had a chance to take it for spin with the lagoon bug!

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Bella2015 said:


> Gorgeous bags!







megt10 said:


> Wow gorgeous bags. Congratulations.







Sappho said:


> Look at those gorgeous bags!!! Pink with gold and turquoise with silver.......show stopper bags!!







chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful pair of B25 !!




Thank you Bella, megt10, Sappho, and chkpfbeliever!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Chi town Chanel said:


> LOL, our bags look so relaxed in that picture.







******** said:


> *An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
> *My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW...
> & ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *
> 
> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*




I think they are in savasana pose. [emoji39]


----------



## FancyMeFresh

Rami00 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need a gold bag...I dont need a gold bag...I dont need a gold bag







perlerare said:


> Love this look. Efficient and classy!







Gina123 said:


> I love this look, casual and chic!!! And Goldie K is a pretty classic bag.







Love_Couture said:


> You look gorgeous.  Thank you very much for sharing.




Thanks so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Johnnygaga said:


> View attachment 3283282
> 
> 
> Down to concert with jypseire tonight with the new 'strap you' from fendi




Love your jyp and fendi strap!!! 

I'm thinking to jazz up my white jyp with some pop of color straps from Fendi, too, after reading 'fendi pushes forward'.


----------



## SandySummer

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587




Love your outfit! I am floored. So carefully put together [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## loves

Gina123 said:


> Thank you loves!!! I'm enjoying my B25 and I love your K 25!!! I'm glad you had a chance to take it for spin with the lagoon bug!
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



i sold my b25 because i do not need 2 small black bags so i am waiting to get another in colour in the future. i LOVE the 25b! and thanks


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587



Gorgeous colors on you, eternal! Love your arm candies too.


----------



## Moirai

******** said:


> *An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
> *My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW...
> & ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *
> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*





Gina123 said:


> Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!
> Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]
> View attachment 3288658





Gina123 said:


> Thank you Megt for the kind words and you for letting me share 2 fur babies! Wow, this thread moves so fast... Have to catch up with other fabulous post!!!
> Here is a luncheon photo with my gfs, ******** and chitownchanel and our bags. [emoji8]
> View attachment 3288526



Fabulous pics, Gina and ********! 

Gina, love the setting of this restaurant. May I ask for the name? You can pm me if you like. TIA.


----------



## Moirai

megt10 said:


> Fabulous.



Thank you, Meg!



loves said:


> My Dad rocking his H tie (gift from me of course)
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCWe1XNvNYn/?taken-by=itallendstoday





loves said:


> Been Mia for a bit, this thread takes too much time to comment on so sorry for the lack of posts from me [emoji29]  my excuse is I'm in the middle of a move so paperwork alone is like conquering Mount Everest. Today I had time to take a break and go out for lunch between appointments with my k25 and a new present from the husband, the Lagoon bug. I really love this smaller sized bug.
> View attachment 3289249



Lovely pic of your parents and your mom is beautiful. Bug is cute with your K.



Johnnygaga said:


> Thank you love. Just found out a bit of discolouration of my J in the previous photo. See the pic below taken on the white day light  hope to do the justice... and ... That's how I store my J28 in my B35!
> View attachment 3289751



Great idea for traveling. Beautiful bags.


----------



## Moirai

Myke518 said:


> Playing around with my new onyx magic Alhambra pendant (among other things of course )
> View attachment 3288409



Looking very chic with your H and VCA!



Prada Prince said:


> A duplicate from my reveal thread...
> Birkin 40 in Noir Taurillon Clemence, PHW...
> View attachment 3288414



Beautiful B. Nice touch with the Burberry bear charm.



FancyMeFresh said:


> My goldie kelly...
> View attachment 3288064



Kelly looks perfect on you and with your outfit.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Wow!!!!



Thank you my dearest friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Sappho said:


> Just lovely! You always wear such wonderful colors!!



Thank you my dear Sappho [emoji8][emoji8]... You are always amazingly sweet and I so appreciate it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



luxi_max said:


> Love the color combination.  The shawl looks great on you!



Thank you so much luxi_max [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



loves said:


> love love the strap you on the J. you are giving me ideas...
> 
> 
> 
> i love purple and yellow combos, we don't see it enough. looking gorgeous
> 
> 
> thanks, moving is always ...a big hectic mess lol



Thank you so much my dear loves [emoji8][emoji8]... Purple is one of my fav colors too [emoji171][emoji171]



Gina123 said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag! We had a great time and actually, I'm craving grill cheese sandwich and fries right now... [emoji12]
> 
> You always look elegant & polished with gorgeous accent pieces, and I love your scarf! I haven't worn my scarves in sometime but you are inspiring me to start wearing them again! [emoji8]



Thanks a ton Gina[emoji8][emoji8]... Now I am craving grilled cheese and fries too [emoji3][emoji3]... It's so much fun getting together with TPF friends right [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Btw shawls were what got me into H so trying to justify their purchases by wearing them to death [emoji3][emoji3]



SandySummer said:


> Love your outfit! I am floored. So carefully put together [emoji3][emoji3]



Thank you my dear SandySummer for being so sweet [emoji8][emoji8] 



Moirai said:


> Gorgeous colors on you, eternal! Love your arm candies too.




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Johnnygaga said:


> Thank you love. Just found out a bit of discolouration of my J in the previous photo. See the pic below taken on the white day light  hope to do the justice... and ... That's how I store my J28 in my B35!
> 
> View attachment 3289751




What a fab way to store J in B!! Love it!!! So convenient for traveling when one has to take more than one bag! Thanks for the idea [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

******** said:


> *An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
> *My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW...
> & ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *
> 
> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*





Gina123 said:


> Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!
> 
> Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3288658


Awesome threesome! You gals are having so  much fun


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> Been Mia for a bit, this thread takes too much time to comment on so sorry for the lack of posts from me [emoji29]  my excuse is I'm in the middle of a move so paperwork alone is like conquering Mount Everest. Today I had time to take a break and go out for lunch between appointments with my k25 and a new present from the husband, the Lagoon bug. I really love this smaller sized bug.
> View attachment 3289249


Very cute bug indeed ! Go well  with K25! Hope all work out well with your paper works


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587


Very beautiful  and well matched outfits again! Loving  it


----------



## atomic110

Johnnygaga said:


> Thank you love. Just found out a bit of discolouration of my J in the previous photo. See the pic below taken on the white day light  hope to do the justice... and ... That's how I store my J28 in my B35!
> 
> View attachment 3289751


Wow, you hide a beautiful baby J inside a gorgeous B! Double the joy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Very beautiful  and well matched outfits again! Loving  it




Thank you my amazingly beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190



Perfect outfit with your pop color Kelly. Love your bracelet and ring too.


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190


 
My kinda outfit


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190




You look fabulous as always.  Love this bag on you&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Perfect outfit with your pop color Kelly. Love your bracelet and ring too.



Thank you dear Moirai!


----------



## periogirl28

rami00 said:


> my kinda outfit



&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> You look fabulous as always.  Love this bag on you&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you soooo much my dear friend!


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190



Love your outfit and your new kelly Periogirl &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my amazingly beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Great outfit!! Orange poppy looks stunning against your cream neutrals!!


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190




This is so pretty spring colors!!! You look angelic and love your orange poppy ms. k!


----------



## Gina123

Moirai said:


> Fabulous pics, Gina and ********!
> 
> 
> 
> Gina, love the setting of this restaurant. May I ask for the name? You can pm me if you like. TIA.




Thank you Moirai, I'll pm you.


----------



## Gina123

atomic110 said:


> Awesome threesome! You gals are having so  much fun




Thank you atomic! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Thanks a ton Gina[emoji8][emoji8]... Now I am craving grilled cheese and fries too [emoji3][emoji3]... It's so much fun getting together with TPF friends right [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Btw shawls were what got me into H so trying to justify their purchases by wearing them to death [emoji3][emoji3]


For me, my entry point was the 90cm until my first B35 many years ago. 

You wear them well... I'm out of practice so need to go back to some posts on how to wear GMs and CMs. [emoji12]


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190


Neat! Love neutral need poppy!


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190



love the poppy with neutrals, always gorgeous pgirl28



atomic110 said:


> Very cute bug indeed ! Go well  with K25! Hope all work out well with your paper works



thank you! paper work and packing work all in progress 



Moirai said:


> Lovely pic of your parents and your mom is beautiful. Bug is cute with your K.
> .


thank you so very much!


----------



## periogirl28

H.C.LV. said:


> Love your outfit and your new kelly Periogirl &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thanks so much! 



Sappho said:


> Great outfit!! Orange poppy looks stunning against your cream neutrals!!



Still learning how to wear it, probably eaiser in Summer. Thanks you!



Gina123 said:


> This is so pretty spring colors!!! You look angelic and love your orange poppy ms. k!



Thanks, far from an angel, especially with the shopping done last week! &#128520;


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Neat! Love neutral need poppy!



I can see you rock this too atomic! 



loves said:


> love the poppy with neutrals, always gorgeous pgirl28
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! paper work and packing work all in progress
> 
> 
> thank you so very much!



Thanks dear! Not very me right? :


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190



Phweet! lovely orange! Congrats periogirl. You have been busy


----------



## Giuliana

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190


 
Lovely outfit! I wish we had Uniqlo where I live...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Phweet! lovely orange! Congrats periogirl. You have been busy



Ergh yes I have! Thank you dear!


----------



## periogirl28

Giuliana said:


> Lovely outfit! I wish we had Uniqlo where I live...



Thank you, he is coming up with another collection soon. Also online...


----------



## Kaya7

eternallove4bag said:


> Getting the time to post my OOTD now[emoji6][emoji6]... Balade CSGM, Lexie booties, malachite KD, Arbre enamel bangle, and my etain B! Yay!! Weekend is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285756



Eternal, you looks great. Inspiration


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190




Gorgeous!!! Love love love the whole look. Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190




Omg!! My friend you look like an angel!!! Seriously! Wow!!! Love the contrast of white with poppy!!! Your new K is a stunning beauty but nothing can overshadow my beautiful friend!!! You look AMAZING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Thanks a ton Gina[emoji8][emoji8]... Now I am craving grilled cheese and fries too [emoji3][emoji3]... It's so much fun getting together with TPF friends right [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Btw shawls were what got me into H so trying to justify their purchases by wearing them to death [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> For me, my entry point was the 90cm until my first B35 many years ago.
> 
> You wear them well... I'm out of practice so need to go back to some posts on how to wear GMs and CMs. [emoji12]



You are too sweet and funny Gina[emoji8][emoji8]...can't wait for your to take out your scarves and post your mod pics! Paired with your amazing H bags the effect will be stunning!! I love B35 too!! So convenient right?



Kaya7 said:


> Eternal, you looks great. Inspiration




Thank you so much dear Kaya [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Onthego

Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot. 


Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.


----------



## atomic110

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.


Very handy B! Enjoy your shopping !


----------



## mcpro

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.



love it, thats my dream bag!!! ugh!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.



Great photo in action. Noir is your work horse and follows you around. Fits nicely at Home Depot.


----------



## itorresmd

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190


Stunning!


----------



## itorresmd

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.


This picture makes me smile. I am glad I am not the only one bringing a B to Home Depot!
Love your picture!


----------



## theITbag

OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190



&#128525; Perfection as always!


----------



## smile4me6

My Blue Paon bracelet on my Raisin B30.  I actually really like these colors together!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## smile4me6

theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773




Very pretty!!!!


----------



## atomic110

theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773


Turquoise color is beautiful&#128525;&#128525; well done!


----------



## atomic110

smile4me6 said:


> My Blue Paon bracelet on my Raisin B30.  I actually really like these colors together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290837


Yes, love the color combi


----------



## ChanelCamellia

theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773


 
Nice outfit!


----------



## ChanelCamellia

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190


 
Makes me drool whenever I see this combination orange/GHW.
Lovely outfit!


----------



## ms1234

View attachment 3286820


Lunch with gfs at the RH.[/QUOTE]

WOW!!! Amazing BK in turquoise Blue and also love the VCA necklace!!!


----------



## ms1234

theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773



Awesome look! The blue is simply heavenly!


----------



## ms1234

******** said:


> *An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
> *My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW...
> & ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *
> 
> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*



WOW!!! I am in love! Amazing blue and pink Birkins. I also like the black. Fantastic luncheon!


----------



## marbella8

smile4me6 said:


> My Blue Paon bracelet on my Raisin B30.  I actually really like these colors together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290837



I never understood why everyone raved about Raisin until seeing this photo. Wow, what a gorgeous color and it looks great with the Blue Paon!


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190



Beautiful!


----------



## loves

ms1234 said:


> View attachment 3286820
> 
> 
> Lunch with gfs at the RH.



WOW!!! Amazing BK in turquoise Blue and also love the VCA necklace!!![/QUOTE]

another heavenly blue and vca is gorge!



smile4me6 said:


> My Blue Paon bracelet on my Raisin B30.  I actually really like these colors together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290837



both are so pretty



theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773



i really love turquoise and other vibrant blues, maybe one day. yours is gorgeous!



Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.



LOVE this, my not anymore with me 30b black togo went everywhere, hardware stores, market and the stables


----------



## chkpfbeliever

theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773



Love the blues on you !!


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190


beautiful K in orange poppy



Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.


your b is such a good companion for shopping trip




theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773


love your outfit 




smile4me6 said:


> My Blue Paon bracelet on my Raisin B30.  I actually really like these colors together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290837


nice bracelet and your raisin B is beautiful


----------



## noreen_uk

******** said:


> *An afternoon out with my girlfriends Gina123 and chitownchanel*
> *My B25 in 5P pink chèvre GHW, Gina's B25 in turqoiuse swift PHW...
> & ChiTownChanel 's K28 in black togo in the back! *
> 
> *We call the second photo ~ "The ThreeSome" :lolots:*


beautiful shot and both bags are gorgeous



Gina123 said:


> Thanks to you, PB, my enabler... [emoji8] I've been having Mini bag madness! Love the article and the eye candies!!!
> 
> Love this pic, boy and girl B25 party ! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3288658


both bags are gorgeous gina



loves said:


> Been Mia for a bit, this thread takes too much time to comment on so sorry for the lack of posts from me [emoji29]  my excuse is I'm in the middle of a move so paperwork alone is like conquering Mount Everest. Today I had time to take a break and go out for lunch between appointments with my k25 and a new present from the husband, the Lagoon bug. I really love this smaller sized bug.
> View attachment 3289249


beautiful K



eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587


love the matchy matchy outfit eternallove 



Johnnygaga said:


> Thank you love. Just found out a bit of discolouration of my J in the previous photo. See the pic below taken on the white day light  hope to do the justice... and ... That's how I store my J28 in my B35!
> 
> View attachment 3289751


beautiful


----------



## noreen_uk

Myke518 said:


> Playing around with my new onyx magic Alhambra pendant (among other things of course )
> View attachment 3288409


beautiful outfit



Prada Prince said:


> A duplicate from my reveal thread...
> 
> Birkin 40 in Noir Taurillon Clemence, PHW...
> 
> View attachment 3288414


gorgeous B and you carry it so well prada prince




Gina123 said:


> Thank you Megt for the kind words and you for letting me share 2 fur babies! Wow, this thread moves so fast... Have to catch up with other fabulous post!!!
> 
> Here is a luncheon photo with my gfs, ******** and chitownchanel and our bags. [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3288526


the food look yummy gina and thank you for sharing


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful K in orange poppy
> 
> 
> your b is such a good companion for shopping trip
> 
> 
> 
> love your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> nice bracelet and your raisin B is beautiful



Thanks Noreen!


----------



## periogirl28

itorresmd said:


> Stunning!



Thank you! 



LaChocolat said:


> &#128525; Perfection as always!



Thanks, we are missing you!


----------



## periogirl28

ChanelCamellia said:


> Makes me drool whenever I see this combination orange/GHW.
> Lovely outfit!



Many thanks! 



marbella8 said:


> Beautiful!



Sweet compliment. Thanks so much!


----------



## periogirl28

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.



Fantastic, our bags go everywhere with us!


----------



## periogirl28

theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773



Beautifully matched. Turquoise is stunning IRL!


----------



## periogirl28

smile4me6 said:


> My Blue Paon bracelet on my Raisin B30.  I actually really like these colors together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290837



Very pretty but my heart prefers Raisin, absolutely!


----------



## Prada Prince

noreen_uk said:


> gorgeous B and you carry it so well prada prince




Thank you Noreen! I'm worried that I'm going to neglect my other bags now because I just want to carry my B everywhere!!!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190



I love this size and color, what size is this?


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587



Stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

atomic110 said:


> Yes, love the color combi




Thank you atomic10....Hermes colors all look good together!!


----------



## smile4me6

periogirl28 said:


> Very pretty but my heart prefers Raisin, absolutely!




Thank you so much periogirl!!


----------



## smile4me6

marbella8 said:


> I never understood why everyone raved about Raisin until seeing this photo. Wow, what a gorgeous color and it looks great with the Blue Paon!




Thank you!! The Raisin is such a chameleon!  Looks different depending on the light!!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587


Love the whole outfit eternal! Every piece is beautiful!!! Have a great day!


----------



## tonkamama

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.



I love love love this action shot!  The other day I took my B30 to grocery shopping too, this photo shows how versatile a Birkin can be ..  Love your bag charm.


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> View attachment 3290190


periogirl28 ~ the pop color of orange poppy against all cream looks amazing!  




eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587



eternallove4bag ~ the yellow and purple is so pretty...&#128155;&#128156;




loves said:


> Been Mia for a bit, this thread takes too much time to comment on so sorry for the lack of posts from me [emoji29]  my excuse is I'm in the middle of a move so paperwork alone is like conquering Mount Everest. Today I had time to take a break and go out for lunch between appointments with my k25 and a new present from the husband, the Lagoon bug. I really love this smaller sized bug.
> View attachment 3289249



Loves, little bug charm is so cute on your K25.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ the pop color of orange poppy against all cream looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ the yellow and purple is so pretty...&#128155;&#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves, little bug charm is so cute on your K25.



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Dira919 said:


> I love this size and color, what size is this?




Hi Dira it's a 28.


----------



## rk4265

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.




It's so pretty, I'm new to Hermes. Can you tell me the name of the bag charm and price?


----------



## SandySummer

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.




Beautiful. You must have an affinity for orange colored logos [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ the pop color of orange poppy against all cream looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag ~ the yellow and purple is so pretty...[emoji169][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves, little bug charm is so cute on your K25.



Thank you so much my dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]



AvrilShower said:


> Love the whole outfit eternal! Every piece is beautiful!!! Have a great day!




Thank you so much my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Been missing your presence here! Hope to see your beautiful action shots soon


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful shot and both bags are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both bags are gorgeous gina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the matchy matchy outfit eternallove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Dira919 said:


> Stunning!!!!!!!!




Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.



This picture made me smile! This is how a B should be used!... EVERYWHERE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773



So pretty!! Beautiful match [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



smile4me6 said:


> My Blue Paon bracelet on my Raisin B30.  I actually really like these colors together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290837




I love both colors too! Raisin is beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CottageCouture

eternallove4bag said:


> My OOTD... A little bit of yellow and little bit of purple [emoji171][emoji169][emoji171][emoji169]...
> Promenade shawl, KD, clic H and hinged bracelet in action today... Have a wonderful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289586
> View attachment 3289587




Beautiful color choice eternal! I just love your lizard KD!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## theITbag

This beauty just arrived today and matches my work outfit perfectly!  St. John jacket and dress, navy Chanel pumps, with Constance 18 Vermillon Swift PDW...love how it brings out the red in the jacket.


----------



## Onthego

itorresmd said:


> This picture makes me smile. I am glad I am not the only one bringing a B to Home Depot!
> Love your picture!


 You live in my neck of the woods. I took the B because it is my bag at the moment and going to HD was something I had to do. 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Great photo in action. Noir is your work horse and follows you around. Fits nicely at Home Depot.


 Yes she is my work horse, thank you.


mcpro said:


> love it, thats my dream bag!!! ugh!!!!


 To me this bag is the perfect work bag for me. It lets me pile up stuff and since I usually only go back and forth from the office it is perfect.


atomic110 said:


> Very handy B! Enjoy your shopping !


 Thank you, but I can think of other places I would rather be shopping, but then again it cant always be glam and reality gets in the way.


----------



## Onthego

periogirl28 said:


> Fantastic, our bags go everywhere with us!


 Yes this one has seen a lot.


tonkamama said:


> I love love love this action shot!  The other day I took my B30 to grocery shopping too, this photo shows how versatile a Birkin can be ..  Love your bag charm.


 It wasn't until I took the picture that I realized that maybe a bit much for HD but I really don't care anymore...


rk4265 said:


> It's so pretty, I'm new to Hermes. Can you tell me the name of the bag charm and price?


 Thank you. Okay it is the Olga charm and at the moment I want to say $630 or $660 maybe...


SandySummer said:


> Beautiful. You must have an affinity for orange colored logos [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


 Ha Ha too funny. I cant get the smily faces to work for me. so ROFLMFAO.....


----------



## Onthego

eternallove4bag said:


> This picture made me smile! This is how a B should be used!... EVERYWHERE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> Thank you, this size and color does work almost everywhere.


----------



## Onthego

theITbag said:


> This beauty just arrived today and matches my work outfit perfectly!  St. John jacket and dress, navy Chanel pumps, with Constance 18 Vermillon Swift PDW...love how it brings out the red in the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291680


 Gorgeous.


----------



## tea4two

Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.




Oh wow!!! You and your B are certainly making Home Depot a very classy place to shop; love it!


----------



## tea4two

It's pink and purple on overload for tonight's accoutrements: anemone K28 with GHW and my all  time fave CSGM de la mer au ciel. EL4B: You need a matching bag with your anemone KDT!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

theITbag said:


> This beauty just arrived today and matches my work outfit perfectly!  St. John jacket and dress, navy Chanel pumps, with Constance 18 Vermillon Swift PDW...love how it brings out the red in the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291680



Elegant outfit with your Constance.



Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.



 Perfect anywhere!



theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight...wearing new turquoise H muffler, LV rain boots, and B30 turquoise Mysore PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290773



Looking fabulous with your B!



smile4me6 said:


> My Blue Paon bracelet on my Raisin B30.  I actually really like these colors together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290837



Beautiful colors!


----------



## atomic110

tea4two said:


> It's pink and purple on overload for tonight's accoutrements: anemone K28 with GHW and my all  time fave CSGM de la mer au ciel. EL4B: You need a matching bag with your anemone KDT!
> 
> View attachment 3291798


Very nice anemone with pink !


----------



## Mandy K

smile4me6 said:


> My Blue Paon bracelet on my Raisin B30.  I actually really like these colors together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290837




Love this combination! [emoji7]


----------



## MrsWYK

Coffee with Miss Lindy. TGIF everyone!


----------



## atomic110

MrsWYK said:


> Coffee with Miss Lindy. TGIF everyone!


TGIF MrsWYK! Enjoy  your time with ms Lindy!


----------



## itorresmd

theITbag said:


> This beauty just arrived today and matches my work outfit perfectly!  St. John jacket and dress, navy Chanel pumps, with Constance 18 Vermillon Swift PDW...love how it brings out the red in the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291680


Great ensemble !


----------



## itorresmd

MrsWYK said:


> Coffee with Miss Lindy. TGIF everyone!


So beautiful. What color is your Lindy?


----------



## ChanelCamellia

theITbag said:


> This beauty just arrived today and matches my work outfit perfectly!  St. John jacket and dress, navy Chanel pumps, with Constance 18 Vermillon Swift PDW...love how it brings out the red in the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291680


 
Very chic!


----------



## MrsWYK

atomic110 said:


> TGIF MrsWYK! Enjoy  your time with ms Lindy!



Thanks! It's been a while since I can relax like this.....


----------



## MrsWYK

itorresmd said:


> So beautiful. What color is your Lindy?



Thank you. It's dual tone- blue izmir/blue sapphire.


----------



## periogirl28

MrsWYK said:


> Coffee with Miss Lindy. TGIF everyone!



TGIF indeed! Enjoy your coffee, love bi-colour Lindys!


----------



## periogirl28

Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!


----------



## Mandy K

MrsWYK said:


> Coffee with Miss Lindy. TGIF everyone!




So adorable!! [emoji7]


----------



## Mandy K

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3292054




So pretty! [emoji177]


----------



## periogirl28

Mandy K said:


> So pretty! [emoji177]




Thank you! I have to make an effort to wear my carres more often. [emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CottageCouture

Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone


----------



## noreen_uk

MrsWYK said:


> Coffee with Miss Lindy. TGIF everyone!


beautiful colour 



periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3292054


love the combo and you look lovely 



CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3292063
> 
> Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone


love your casual look


----------



## noreen_uk

theITbag said:


> This beauty just arrived today and matches my work outfit perfectly!  St. John jacket and dress, navy Chanel pumps, with Constance 18 Vermillon Swift PDW...love how it brings out the red in the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291680


your C is tdf congrats



tea4two said:


> It's pink and purple on overload for tonight's accoutrements: anemone K28 with GHW and my all  time fave CSGM de la mer au ciel. EL4B: You need a matching bag with your anemone KDT!
> 
> View attachment 3291798



beautiful


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3292054




You look amazing!!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## Bobmops

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3292063
> 
> Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone



Wow!! Like it a lot &#128526;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128513;


----------



## CottageCouture

Bobmops said:


> Wow!! Like it a lot [emoji41][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji16]




Thank you Bobmops! Now I just need a 35cm noir birkin w/GHW


----------



## Freckles1

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3292063
> 
> Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone




Sassy!!! I like it!!!


----------



## Freckles1

tea4two said:


> It's pink and purple on overload for tonight's accoutrements: anemone K28 with GHW and my all  time fave CSGM de la mer au ciel. EL4B: You need a matching bag with your anemone KDT!
> 
> View attachment 3291798




Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3292054



Gorgeous!  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## ashlie

On our way home after a long week. My first purchase from H!! Super excited!! I love the colors in this twilly. I ordered another two [emoji171][emoji171] thank you for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3292054


Well Dress up for Tate! Happy Friday to you too my friend &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3292063
> 
> Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone


You are looking hot and cool at the same time! Drooling over your shoes


----------



## atomic110

ashlie said:


> On our way home after a long week. My first purchase from H!! Super excited!! I love the colors in this twilly. I ordered another two [emoji171][emoji171] thank you for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3292314


Congrats  on your first H! Lovely twilly and C!


----------



## tonkamama

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3292063
> 
> Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone




CottageCouture ~ totally   CHIC!!  like I mentioned in another thread, I wish these came in PHW (then I would grab them)...  look foward to next season!!


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl ~ you look elegant and your ring is so perfect for your scarf!  Love... 



periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3292054



ashlie ~ congrats on your 1st H, the twilly looks lovely.  



ashlie said:


> On our way home after a long week. My first purchase from H!! Super excited!! I love the colors in this twilly. I ordered another two [emoji171][emoji171] thank you for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3292314


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3292054




I don't know how u do it my friend but every time you come out looking like a beautiful angel[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love raisin and you know how much I love purples[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]... Stunning head to toe[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Icyss

Chillaxin' with Ms. K


----------



## Sappho

Icyss said:


> Chillaxin' with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292451




Your K looks very beautifully relaxed!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Icyss said:


> Chillaxin' with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292451



Love your Clic Clac pairings as well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tea4two said:


> It's pink and purple on overload for tonight's accoutrements: anemone K28 with GHW and my all  time fave CSGM de la mer au ciel. EL4B: You need a matching bag with your anemone KDT!
> 
> View attachment 3291798




My friend your K is drop dead gorgeous!! I agree I totally need anemone bag to match my anemone KDT... [emoji3][emoji3].... Honored to be twins with you on the Ciel my beautiful friend... Why am I not surprised right? We gravitate towards similar colors and designs right?  
And guess what? I took out my anemone KDT today! Gosh I love this color!! If only I could get a bag in this color [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

CottageCouture said:


> Beautiful color choice eternal! I just love your lizard KD!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much dear CottageCouture[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

theITbag said:


> This beauty just arrived today and matches my work outfit perfectly!  St. John jacket and dress, navy Chanel pumps, with Constance 18 Vermillon Swift PDW...love how it brings out the red in the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291680



Beautiful C and well coordinated with your work outfit [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrsWYK said:


> Coffee with Miss Lindy. TGIF everyone!



Such a pretty color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3292063
> 
> Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone



You look AMAZING!! Super edgy shoes and perfect styling my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



ashlie said:


> On our way home after a long week. My first purchase from H!! Super excited!! I love the colors in this twilly. I ordered another two [emoji171][emoji171] thank you for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3292314



I love the colors on your twillies too! Love it paired with the Celine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Icyss said:


> Chillaxin' with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292451




What a gorgeous K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaChocolat

eternallove4bag said:


> My friend your K is drop dead gorgeous!! I agree I totally need anemone bag to match my anemone KDT... [emoji3][emoji3].... Honored to be twins with you on the Ciel my beautiful friend... Why am I not surprised right? We gravitate towards similar colors and designs right?
> And guess what? I took out my anemone KDT today! Gosh I love this color!! If only I could get a bag in this color [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292650



So beautiful and cheerful!


----------



## tea4two

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3292054




So classy and elegant; love the scarf and your beautiful Evie!


----------



## tea4two

Thanks very much atomic110, noreen_uk and Freckles1; you are all much too kind! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## tea4two

eternallove4bag said:


> My friend your K is drop dead gorgeous!! I agree I totally need anemone bag to match my anemone KDT... [emoji3][emoji3].... Honored to be twins with you on the Ciel my beautiful friend... Why am I not surprised right? We gravitate towards similar colors and designs right?
> And guess what? I took out my anemone KDT today! Gosh I love this color!! If only I could get a bag in this color [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292650




Thank you very much for your lovely comments; you are always so kind! Isn't ciel just the prettiest pattern? I''m happy to be your twin any day, darl! Hope your next bag is in anemone! Hugs [emoji8] ps I love your CSGM paired with the anemone kdt


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> My friend your K is drop dead gorgeous!! I agree I totally need anemone bag to match my anemone KDT... [emoji3][emoji3].... Honored to be twins with you on the Ciel my beautiful friend... Why am I not surprised right? We gravitate towards similar colors and designs right?
> And guess what? I took out my anemone KDT today! Gosh I love this color!! If only I could get a bag in this color [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292650


Beautiful &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;love everything you wear &#127801;&#127801;&#127801;


----------



## emorylight

mad_for_chanel said:


> Wow ! You look fabulous ! Love everything ! Especially your croc Kelly !





Mandy K said:


> Stunning! And that Kelly definitely deserves to be taken out and shown off! [emoji7] such a beauty!





Bobmops said:


> Wow!! Great bag ! Hope you had a pleasant brunch !





noreen_uk said:


> your croc K is stunning emorylight and matches well with your dress





Jsusan said:


> so gorgeous ur outfit and very beautiful bag loveeeeee it





atomic110 said:


> Wow, pink porosus kelly! Omg... one word, killing !





Princess D said:


> So so so pretty!!
> Hope you've enjoyed your brunch with this beauty!





chincac said:


> wow..too gorgeous to be kept in the dark! use her more..





periogirl28 said:


> Stunning!!!





megt10 said:


> Wow, great outfit and stunning bag. I am so glad that she gets to see the light of day. No sense in having something you are afraid to use. So glad you are going to wear her.





Moirai said:


> Stunning Kelly! Definitely use her, she needs to be seen! Love Burberry trenches!





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! Your croc K is a stunner! I am so happy you took her out!! The trench looks beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





ThierryH said:


> emorylight, your Kelly is beyond beautiful! She deserves to be taken out and get much admiration and compliments! What a great look, love everything.




*mad_for_chanel, Mandy K, Bobmops, noreen_uk, Jsusan, atomic110, Princess D, chincac, periogirl128, megt10, Moirai, eternallove4bag, ThierryH* [and I'm sorry if I miss anyone here, my quote notification isn't working]:  Thanks so much for the compliments and encouragement! I'm going to try to use my Kelly more, especially before it starts getting rainy here!


----------



## thyme

This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend


----------



## Sappho

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend




Gorgeous Constance!! You look great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend



LOVE this outfit, chincac! Right up my alley. Your C is a beauty.



eternallove4bag said:


> My friend your K is drop dead gorgeous!! I agree I totally need anemone bag to match my anemone KDT... [emoji3][emoji3].... Honored to be twins with you on the Ciel my beautiful friend... Why am I not surprised right? We gravitate towards similar colors and designs right?
> And guess what? I took out my anemone KDT today! Gosh I love this color!! If only I could get a bag in this color [emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji120]&#55356;&#57339;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292650



Wearing those two shades of pink together is perfect. Really love the combo, and ghw is gorgeous. My list is getting longgeerrrr!!!



Icyss said:


> Chillaxin' with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292451



Beautiful Kelly, Love seeing this color.


----------



## Moirai

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3292063
> 
> Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone



Fabulous style! 



ashlie said:


> On our way home after a long week. My first purchase from H!! Super excited!! I love the colors in this twilly. I ordered another two [emoji171][emoji171] thank you for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3292314



Congrats and welcome to H! Not only pretty but will also keep your Celine clean.



MrsWYK said:


> Coffee with Miss Lindy. TGIF everyone!



Lovely color and leather.



periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Tate yesterday with friends. Collection Impériales carre, RG medor ring worn as scarf ring, Raisin Permabrass Evelyn. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3292054



Looking very elegant. Dress and CI are perfect combo.


----------



## ashlie

atomic110 said:


> Congrats  on your first H! Lovely twilly and C!







tonkamama said:


> periogirl ~ you look elegant and your ring is so perfect for your scarf!  Love...
> 
> 
> 
> ashlie ~ congrats on your 1st H, the twilly looks lovely.







eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful C and well coordinated with your work outfit [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> You look AMAZING!! Super edgy shoes and perfect styling my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors on your twillies too! Love it paired with the Celine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Moirai said:


> Fabulous style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome to H! Not only pretty but will also keep your Celine clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color and leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very elegant. Dress and CI are perfect combo.




Thank you so much!! I'm just so excited to be able to join such an amazing thread!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## OhManolo

Everyone looks great!

Been awhile since I posted here but had to say that I am really liking the new Kelly belt! This one is Rouge with rose gold hardware. With black Kelly 35 and Rag & Bones boots here.


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my Orange Poppy in action with YG Kelly bracelet, Lemaire for Uniqlo cardigan. Please excuse me as I still need my neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290190


You look stunning. I love how the bag really pops against your outfit. 


Onthego said:


> Hello everyone, so my trusty Noir B35 Togo with GHW keeping me company on my recent trip to Home Depot.
> View attachment 3290708
> 
> Just couldn't resist taking a picture.
> Love everyone's stuff. Partial to the 25s and the bugs,LOL.



Love this. Looks like my life. If I don't wear my bags to the grocery store then they pretty much don't get worn, lol.


----------



## megt10

My new gym and running around bag in action.


----------



## H.C.LV.

megt10 said:


> My new gym and running around bag in action.



This looks stunning!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## labellavita27

Icyss said:


> Chillaxin' with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292451




I love we your bag?! What size? Dream bag [emoji7]


----------



## megt10

H.C.LV. said:


> This looks stunning!!!! Congrats!!



Thank you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> My new gym and running around bag in action.




What a classy gym and errands bag !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OhManolo said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> Been awhile since I posted here but had to say that I am really liking the new Kelly belt! This one is Rouge with rose gold hardware. With black Kelly 35 and Rag & Bones boots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293309




Your pic makes me fall in love with brown and black again.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend




Chincac you always look stylish and chic. The spring weather has been crazy everywhere. Stay warm !! Drooling over your C.[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> My new gym and running around bag in action.



That's perfect for the gym and so cheerful too!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> You look stunning. I love how the bag really pops against your outfit.
> 
> 
> Love this. Looks like my life. If I don't wear my bags to the grocery store then they pretty much don't get worn, lol.



Thanks you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Fabulous style!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome to H! Not only pretty but will also keep your Celine clean.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color and leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking very elegant. Dress and CI are perfect combo.



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> I don't know how u do it my friend but every time you come out looking like a beautiful angel[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love raisin and you know how much I love purples[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]... Stunning head to toe[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you my dearest! 



Icyss said:


> Chillaxin' with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292451



Oooo lovely bag!


----------



## periogirl28

OhManolo said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> Been awhile since I posted here but had to say that I am really liking the new Kelly belt! This one is Rouge with rose gold hardware. With black Kelly 35 and Rag & Bones boots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293309



Love your outfit! May I ask which red your belt is, is it RH or RC?


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> My friend your K is drop dead gorgeous!! I agree I totally need anemone bag to match my anemone KDT... [emoji3][emoji3].... Honored to be twins with you on the Ciel my beautiful friend... Why am I not surprised right? We gravitate towards similar colors and designs right?
> And guess what? I took out my anemone KDT today! Gosh I love this color!! If only I could get a bag in this color [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292650



Yup, for this GM you definitely need an Anemone bag!


----------



## periogirl28

tea4two said:


> So classy and elegant; love the scarf and your beautiful Evie!



Thank you so much! 



chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend



Fabulous! Love your Constance of course and that coat! Shearling is perfect and so warm!


----------



## periogirl28

luxi_max said:


> You look amazing!!!  Happy Friday!



Thank you, that's such a lovely thing to say! 



Love_Couture said:


> Gorgeous!  Thank you very much for sharing.



Thanks for letting me continue to share and bore everyone here! 



ashlie said:


> On our way home after a long week. My first purchase from H!! Super excited!! I love the colors in this twilly. I ordered another two [emoji171][emoji171] thank you for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3292314



Those are beautiful and you do need a few more! 



atomic110 said:


> Well Dress up for Tate! Happy Friday to you too my friend &#128522;



Thanks dear atomic! 



tonkamama said:


> periogirl ~ you look elegant and your ring is so perfect for your scarf!  Love...
> 
> 
> 
> ashlie ~ congrats on your 1st H, the twilly looks lovely.



Thank you dear, SA is in shock as I could have lost my ring worn this way.


----------



## noreen_uk

OhManolo said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> Been awhile since I posted here but had to say that I am really liking the new Kelly belt! This one is Rouge with rose gold hardware. With black Kelly 35 and Rag & Bones boots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293309


love your casual look ... your kelly belt and bag are gorgeous



megt10 said:


> My new gym and running around bag in action.


beautiful


----------



## noreen_uk

ashlie said:


> On our way home after a long week. My first purchase from H!! Super excited!! I love the colors in this twilly. I ordered another two [emoji171][emoji171] thank you for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3292314


beautiful twilly congrats



Icyss said:


> Chillaxin' with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292451


beautiful ms K



eternallove4bag said:


> My friend your K is drop dead gorgeous!! I agree I totally need anemone bag to match my anemone KDT... [emoji3][emoji3].... Honored to be twins with you on the Ciel my beautiful friend... Why am I not surprised right? We gravitate towards similar colors and designs right?
> And guess what? I took out my anemone KDT today! Gosh I love this color!! If only I could get a bag in this color [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292650


love love everything 



chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend


you look drop dead gorgeous


----------



## OhManolo

periogirl28 My receipt says Rouge Grenat which I assume is the new Rouge Grenade as everyone says. Love this red-- a lil brighter than Rouge H but no orange tone. Need to see more of it! [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> So beautiful and cheerful!



Thank you so much my dear [emoji8][emoji8] How are you doing? 



tea4two said:


> Thank you very much for your lovely comments; you are always so kind! Isn't ciel just the prettiest pattern? I''m happy to be your twin any day, darl! Hope your next bag is in anemone! Hugs [emoji8] ps I love your CSGM paired with the anemone kdt



From your lips to H gods ears my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji3][emoji3]... Love Ciel.. This was one of the designs that I had to play catch up with... My sweet SA hunted it down for me! So happy she could![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Beautiful [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]love everything you wear [emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]



Thank you my darling friend always [emoji8][emoji8]... You know I am a big fan of yours right? 



Moirai said:


> LOVE this outfit, chincac! Right up my alley. Your C is a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing those two shades of pink together is perfect. Really love the combo, and ghw is gorgeous. My list is getting longgeerrrr!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly, Love seeing this color.



Thank you my dear! My list also grows longer each day and I trim it down and of course wake up to more new things I would like to add... And so the vicious cycle continues [emoji23][emoji23]



periogirl28 said:


> Yup, for this GM you definitely need an Anemone bag!



Right? Hahaha now only if the H gods would hear my request[emoji16][emoji16]



noreen_uk said:


> beautiful twilly congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love love everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look drop dead gorgeous




Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend



Love your coat!! And so happy to be twins on those booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



OhManolo said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> Been awhile since I posted here but had to say that I am really liking the new Kelly belt! This one is Rouge with rose gold hardware. With black Kelly 35 and Rag & Bones boots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293309



Such a stylish and chic look! Beautiful belt and K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> My new gym and running around bag in action.




Whoa lady! What a stylish way to go to the gym!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;You are inspiring me my dear Meg to hit the gym again! Been lazy for the past few days[emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Love_Couture

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend




Very beautiful. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## tea4two

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend




Oh. Em. Geeeee! You're always killin' it, chincac; effortlessly chic!


----------



## Suzie

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend



Oh my, your Constance is absolutely stunning as is your jacket.


----------



## nyetnof

My first post participation to this thread [emoji5]&#65039; It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae [emoji176]




Hope you all are having a great weekend [emoji13]


----------



## thyme

Sappho said:


> Gorgeous Constance!! You look great!



thank you *Sappho* 



Moirai said:


> LOVE this outfit, chincac! Right up my alley. Your C is a beauty.



*Moirai*, thank you! 



OhManolo said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> Been awhile since I posted here but had to say that I am really liking the new Kelly belt! This one is Rouge with rose gold hardware. With black Kelly 35 and Rag & Bones boots here.



nice K belt! congrats..



megt10 said:


> My new gym and running around bag in action.



twins on the bag..love the design!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Chincac you always look stylish and chic. The spring weather has been crazy everywhere. Stay warm !! Drooling over your C.[emoji7][emoji7]



thank you *chkpfbeliever*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

noreen_uk said:


> you look drop dead gorgeous



thank you *noreen* 



eternallove4bag said:


> Love your coat!! And so happy to be twins on those booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



thank you! the booties are very comfy..



Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



thank you *Love_Couture* 



tea4two said:


> Oh. Em. Geeeee! You're always killin' it, chincac; effortlessly chic!



*tea4two* you are too kind and thank you!



Suzie said:


> Oh my, your Constance is absolutely stunning as is your jacket.



thank you *Suzie* 



periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous! Love your Constance of course and that coat! Shearling is perfect and so warm!



thank you dear...yes I realised yesterday the shearling is amazingly warm


----------



## thyme

nyetnof said:


> My first post in this thread  It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend



happy birthday *nyetnof*  have a fabulous day with B30


----------



## periogirl28

nyetnof said:


> My first post in this thread [emoji5]&#65039; It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae [emoji176]
> View attachment 3294042
> 
> View attachment 3294043
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend [emoji13]



Happy Birthday! Lovely outfit, love the colours!


----------



## atomic110

Icyss said:


> Chillaxin' with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292451


Love your little rodeo and Ms. K* lcyss*


eternallove4bag said:


> My friend your K is drop dead gorgeous!! I agree I totally need anemone bag to match my anemone KDT... [emoji3][emoji3].... Honored to be twins with you on the Ciel my beautiful friend... Why am I not surprised right? We gravitate towards similar colors and designs right?
> And guess what? I took out my anemone KDT today! Gosh I love this color!! If only I could get a bag in this color [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292650


My dear *eternallove *, you always know how to mix and match color and H goodies


chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend


Nice one *chincac *!


OhManolo said:


> Everyone looks great!
> 
> Been awhile since I posted here but had to say that I am really liking the new Kelly belt! This one is Rouge with rose gold hardware. With black Kelly 35 and Rag & Bones boots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293309


I love kelly belt too and I'm twin with u on this one * OhManolo*! Great outfit



megt10 said:


> My new gym and running around bag in action.


Great workout and nice city bag *megt10 *


nyetnof said:


> My first post in this thread [emoji5]&#65039; It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae [emoji176]
> View attachment 3294042
> 
> View attachment 3294043
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend [emoji13]


Welcome * nyetnof*! Your first post already look like a pro! Beautiful B30!


----------



## atomic110

Bring my Evie and little horsey out for a spin in nature &#128521;&#128521;&#128521; ... noticed the scenery look like the scarf design Sieste au Paradis.. but Singapore version &#128513;&#128513;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg


----------



## leuleu

a


----------



## leuleu

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3292063
> 
> Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone


Perfect ! Just perfect !


----------



## temps

megt10 said:


> My new gym and running around bag in action.




Love your bag!!!!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

H.C.LV. said:


> This looks stunning!!!! Congrats!!


Thank you.


eternallove4bag said:


> Love your coat!! And so happy to be twins on those booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stylish and chic look! Beautiful belt and K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa lady! What a stylish way to go to the gym!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;You are inspiring me my dear Meg to hit the gym again! Been lazy for the past few days[emoji51][emoji51]


It is really perfect because it fits everywhere on casual days. I am just starting back to the gym after several years of not going. 


chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend


Wow, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

nyetnof said:


> My first post participation to this thread [emoji5]&#65039; It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae [emoji176]
> View attachment 3294042
> 
> View attachment 3294043
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend [emoji13]


Happy Birthday!!! You and your B are looking fabulous. 


chincac said:


> thank you *Sappho*
> 
> 
> 
> *Moirai*, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> nice K belt! congrats..
> 
> 
> 
> twins on the bag..love the design!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *chkpfbeliever*


I love the design too.


atomic110 said:


> Love your little rodeo and Ms. K* lcyss*
> 
> My dear *eternallove *, you always know how to mix and match color and H goodies
> 
> Nice one *chincac *!
> 
> I love kelly belt too and I'm twin with u on this one * OhManolo*! Great outfit
> 
> 
> Great workout and nice city bag *megt10 *
> 
> Welcome * nyetnof*! Your first post already look like a pro! Beautiful B30!


Thank you.


atomic110 said:


> Bring my Evie and little horsey out for a spin in nature &#128521;&#128521;&#128521; ... noticed the scenery look like the scarf design Sieste au Paradis.. but Singapore version &#128513;&#128513;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg



Wow it really does. What a great picture.


----------



## megt10

temps said:


> Love your bag!!!!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you. I have been using it daily since I got it. Normally I change my bag every day. This one is so happy looking.


----------



## tea4two

atomic110 said:


> Bring my Evie and little horsey out for a spin in nature [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] ... noticed the scenery look like the scarf design Sieste au Paradis.. but Singapore version [emoji16][emoji16]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg




Super adorable Evie TPM! Perfect shot of her, too!


----------



## tea4two

megt10 said:


> My new gym and running around bag in action.




This is the classiest gym bag I've ever seen!! And I love the bright color pop, too!


----------



## Ccc1

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend


chincac - yes this thread moves at the speed of light, I almost missed your TDF C.  Hope you're staying warm.


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Bring my Evie and little horsey out for a spin in nature [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] ... noticed the scenery look like the scarf design Sieste au Paradis.. but Singapore version [emoji16][emoji16]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg




Now this is a real action shot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## OrangeAddiction

nyetnof said:


> My first post participation to this thread [emoji5]&#65039; It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae [emoji176]
> View attachment 3294042
> 
> View attachment 3294043
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend [emoji13]



Happy Birthday and a great way to celebrate...with such a lovely bag!  Love the color!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend



Gorgeous outfit, *chincac*! You look amazing, so wonderful!


----------



## tea4two

I've been waiting sooooo long for this but finally got a call from my SA saying this just arrived so I took home this blue sapphire GP30! She's all dressed up and ready for action


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous outfit, *chincac*! You look amazing, so wonderful!



*Vigee,* you have been missed. hope you are keeping well and thank you


----------



## thyme

tea4two said:


> I've been waiting sooooo long for this but finally got a call from my SA saying this just arrived so I took home this blue sapphire GP30! She's all dressed up and ready for action



congrats on your lovely new GP! 



atomic110 said:


> Bring my Evie and little horsey out for a spin in nature &#128521;&#128521;&#128521; ... noticed the scenery look like the scarf design Sieste au Paradis.. but Singapore version &#128513;&#128513;



what a pretty pic!



megt10 said:


> Wow, absolutely gorgeous.



thank you *megt10*



Ccc1 said:


> chincac - yes this thread moves at the speed of light, I almost missed your TDF C.  Hope you're staying warm.



thank you *Ccc1*


----------



## lasttotheparty

tea4two said:


> I've been waiting sooooo long for this but finally got a call from my SA saying this just arrived so I took home this blue sapphire GP30! She's all dressed up and ready for action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294345


That gorgeous GP was definitely worth the wait!
Congratulations on this latest addition to your H family.


----------



## OhManolo

nyetnof said:


> My first post participation to this thread [emoji5]&#65039; It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae [emoji176]
> View attachment 3294042
> 
> View attachment 3294043
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend [emoji13]




Beautiful B! You look great with it! [emoji4] Enjoy!


----------



## OhManolo

chkpfbeliever said:


> Your pic makes me fall in love with brown and black again.







periogirl28 said:


> Love your outfit! May I ask which red your belt is, is it RH or RC?







noreen_uk said:


> love your casual look ... your kelly belt and bag are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful







eternallove4bag said:


> Love your coat!! And so happy to be twins on those booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Such a stylish and chic look! Beautiful belt and K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa lady! What a stylish way to go to the gym!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;You are inspiring me my dear Meg to hit the gym again! Been lazy for the past few days[emoji51][emoji51]







chincac said:


> thank you *Sappho*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moirai*, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice K belt! congrats..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twins on the bag..love the design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *chkpfbeliever*




It's been so long that I couldn't remember how to multi-quote. Thank you for your notes. [emoji4]


----------



## tonkamama

*So much to catch up...  

Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new RC CDC...*





*Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*


----------



## nyetnof

chincac said:


> happy birthday *nyetnof*  have a fabulous day with B30



Thank you, chincac [emoji5]&#65039; I certainly had a lovely day [emoji176]



periogirl28 said:


> Happy Birthday! Lovely outfit, love the colours!



Thank you, periogirl28 [emoji5]&#65039; Thought I would dress casual and comfy since it was Sunday and we were going near the beach for lunch &#127958;[emoji486]



atomic110 said:


> Welcome * nyetnof*! Your first post already look like a pro! Beautiful B30!



Thank you, atomic110 [emoji5]&#65039; Couldn't resist participating after following this thread for quite some time now [emoji13] 



megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! You and your B are looking fabulous.



Thank you, megt10 [emoji5]&#65039; 



OrangeAddiction said:


> Happy Birthday and a great way to celebrate...with such a lovely bag!  Love the color!



Thank you, OrangeAddiction [emoji5]&#65039; When I first got my B, I was worried that the color wouldn't be easy to match clothes [emoji15]

How wrong was I [emoji5]&#65039; I can't wait till it's warmer and start matching my B with all my Spring Summer dresses [emoji156]



OhManolo said:


> Beautiful B! You look great with it! [emoji4] Enjoy!



Thank you, OhManolo [emoji5]&#65039; I must say bringing my B out sometimes feels overwhelming [emoji23]


----------



## noreen_uk

tea4two said:


> I've been waiting sooooo long for this but finally got a call from my SA saying this just arrived so I took home this blue sapphire GP30! She's all dressed up and ready for action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294345


oh i love blue sapphire congrats your bag and twilly are so beautiful



tonkamama said:


> *So much to catch up...
> 
> Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new RC CDC...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*


you look gorgeous on both outfit ... love your boots and cdc tonkamama


----------



## noreen_uk

nyetnof said:


> My first post participation to this thread [emoji5]&#65039; It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae [emoji176]
> View attachment 3294042
> 
> View attachment 3294043
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend [emoji13]


happy birthday and your B is so gorgeous



atomic110 said:


> Bring my Evie and little horsey out for a spin in nature &#128521;&#128521;&#128521; ... noticed the scenery look like the scarf design Sieste au Paradis.. but Singapore version &#128513;&#128513;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg



tpm is a good size for cycling ... love the colour atomic


----------



## tea4two

noreen_uk said:


> oh i love blue sapphire congrats your bag and twilly are so beautiful
> 
> Thank you for the kind compliment, noreen_uk! Blue sapphire goes with almost everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lasttotheparty said:
> 
> 
> 
> That gorgeous GP was definitely worth the wait!
> Congratulations on this latest addition to your H family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the love dear lasttotheparty! Yes, I finally found this little cutie; she's the perfect every day bag! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> chincac said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your lovely new GP!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much; chincac! Can't believe how it's such an under the radar gem!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> *So much to catch up...
> 
> Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new RC CDC...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*



You look great! The BB Jumpings are perfect for you!


----------



## MrH

My baby back home in business class with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *So much to catch up...
> 
> Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new RC CDC...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*


You look fabulous. I agree I have a hard time keeping up with the thread but ladies like you keep me inspired.


MrH said:


> My baby back home in business class with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> View attachment 3294897


Welcome home. Love the bag and the charms.


----------



## SandySummer

Lunch at au Bon pain with my mom &#128578;


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> Lunch at au Bon pain with my mom &#128578;
> View attachment 3295215



Lovely pair of bags, I hope you both had a fab lunch!


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks you noreen_uk, periogirl28 and megt10   Hermes shoes are so addictive ... 



noreen_uk said:


> you look gorgeous on both outfit ... love your boots and cdc tonkamama





periogirl28 said:


> You look great! The BB Jumpings are perfect for you!





megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I agree I have a hard time keeping up with the thread but ladies like you keep me inspired.
> .


----------



## Sappho

tonkamama said:


> *So much to catch up...
> 
> Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new RC CDC...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*




Both outfits are fab!!


----------



## Sappho

SandySummer said:


> Lunch at au Bon pain with my mom &#128578;
> View attachment 3295215




Lovely lunch date! Look at that rodeo!!!


----------



## thyme

tonkamama said:


> *So much to catch up...
> Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new
> 
> 
> Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*


*

you look great!*


----------



## Freckles1

Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup


----------



## MrH

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I agree I have a hard time keeping up with the thread but ladies like you keep me inspired.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home. Love the bag and the charms.




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

SandySummer said:


> Lunch at au Bon pain with my mom &#128578;
> View attachment 3295215


Beautiful colors! Like mother like daughter - both have exquisite taste!


----------



## designergoods

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295519
> 
> Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup


Beautiful classic color...love the twillys


----------



## Hermes Only

Prelude to Spring 2016

In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite, 
H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf. 
Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​


----------



## ashlie

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​




You always look so fabulous!!


----------



## hedgwin99

tonkamama said:


> *So much to catch up...
> 
> Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new RC CDC...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*




You look very elegant [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Hermes Only

ashlie said:


> You always look so fabulous!!


 Thanks for the lovely compliments ..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ryan

With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).


----------



## Freckles1

Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777




You look fantastic!!!


----------



## Ryan

Freckles1 said:


> You look fantastic!!!


Thank you so much! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​



As always, a perfect outfit!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you Sappho, chincac & hedgwin99* 



Sappho said:


> Both outfits are fab!!





chincac said:


> you look great!





hedgwin99 said:


> You look very elegant [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## tonkamama

SandySummer ~ Perfect mother & daughter picture!  


SandySummer said:


> Lunch at au Bon pain with my mom &#128578;
> View attachment 3295215




Freckles1 ~ Perfect dark blue!  


Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295519
> 
> Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup



Hermes Only ~ You always look so chic!!  


Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share.​


​ 
Ryan ~ etain Birkin looks so perfect here with your outfit.  


Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> My friend your K is drop dead gorgeous!! I agree I totally need anemone bag to match my anemone KDT... [emoji3][emoji3].... Honored to be twins with you on the Ciel my beautiful friend... Why am I not surprised right? We gravitate towards similar colors and designs right?
> And guess what? I took out my anemone KDT today! Gosh I love this color!! If only I could get a bag in this color [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292650



My goodness, the colors on this shawl are so happy love it


----------



## marbella8

nyetnof said:


> My first post participation to this thread [emoji5]&#65039; It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae [emoji176]
> View attachment 3294042
> 
> View attachment 3294043
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend [emoji13]



Happy birthday, beautiful B


----------



## marbella8

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3292063
> 
> Hello ladies and gents, just wanted to share OOTD. I'm feeling a little spicy today! Happy Friday everyone



Love the whole outfit


----------



## SandySummer

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​




Looking good!


----------



## tea4two

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295519
> 
> Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup




That's a very classy accompaniment to lemon chicken orzo soup!!


----------



## loves

Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777



you look fabulous!


----------



## loves

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295519
> 
> Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup



bleu nuit is gorgeous, perfect name for that colour



SandySummer said:


> Lunch at au Bon pain with my mom &#65533;&#65533;
> View attachment 3295215



stylish mother and daughter pair



Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​



HHEYyyyy Gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295519
> 
> Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup



Wow that's a stylish look for cooking! I never look like this in the kitchen!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​



Another great look from HermesOnly!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777



Perfectly put together!


----------



## Hermes Only

Madam Bijoux said:


> As always, a perfect outfit!


 Thank You for the lovely words.. !



tonkamama said:


> Hermes Only ~ You always look so chic!!
> ​


Thank You so much.​ 


SandySummer said:


> Looking good!


 Thank You. 



loves said:


> HHEYyyyy Gorgeous!


 Hi, Darling..



periogirl28 said:


> Another great look from HermesOnly!


 Thanks Periogirl... Hope you have a lovely Spring!


----------



## noreen_uk

MrH said:


> My baby back home in business class with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> View attachment 3294897


what a agreat bag to travel love the mod shot



SandySummer said:


> Lunch at au Bon pain with my mom &#55357;&#56898;
> View attachment 3295215


both bags are gorgeous ... hope you enjoyed your lunch



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295519
> 
> Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup



oh i love BN such a gorgeous bag


----------



## noreen_uk

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​



beautiful mod photos love your K 



Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777


love etain such a beautiful neutral colour


----------



## clu13




----------



## Sappho

Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777




Loving the etain B! You look great!


----------



## Sappho

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​




I'm loving that Kelly! Great styling, you look fab!


----------



## Freckles1

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3296225




With the top down!!! Jealous!!
Beautiful Evie!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful mod photos love your K


 Thank You.. 



Sappho said:


> I'm loving that Kelly! Great styling, you look fab!


 Thanks for the compliment.. as always, I appreciate it.


----------



## tea4two

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3296225




Your Goldie is gorgeous; now what wine would you pair with that?!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777



Etain is first on my wish list.  Thank you very much for sharing.  Have a great day.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Love your little rodeo and Ms. K* lcyss*
> 
> My dear *eternallove *, you always know how to mix and match color and H goodies
> 
> Nice one *chincac *!
> 
> I love kelly belt too and I'm twin with u on this one * OhManolo*! Great outfit
> 
> 
> Great workout and nice city bag *megt10 *
> 
> Welcome * nyetnof*! Your first post already look like a pro! Beautiful B30!



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... You know I am all about the colors right? [emoji3]



atomic110 said:


> Bring my Evie and little horsey out for a spin in nature [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] ... noticed the scenery look like the scarf design Sieste au Paradis.. but Singapore version [emoji16][emoji16]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg



My darling friend now this is what I call a fabulous action shot!!! Love your bike and the evie looks super cute and adorable! What a perfect way to travel [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> It is really perfect because it fits everywhere on casual days. I am just starting back to the gym after several years of not going.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, absolutely gorgeous.




Wow! I have to take inspiration from you my dear Meg... Need to start hitting the gym myself...[emoji51][emoji51]




marbella8 said:


> My goodness, the colors on this shawl are so happy love it




Thank you so much Marbella [emoji8][emoji8]... These colors r amongst my favorite [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

nyetnof said:


> My first post participation to this thread [emoji5]&#65039; It's my birthday today and I took my B30 to lunch with bae [emoji176]
> View attachment 3294042
> 
> View attachment 3294043
> 
> Hope you all are having a great weekend [emoji13]



Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... Welcome to the thread! You look beautiful as does your B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tea4two said:


> I've been waiting sooooo long for this but finally got a call from my SA saying this just arrived so I took home this blue sapphire GP30! She's all dressed up and ready for action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294345



Wow!! Love GP and you chose a beautiful color my friend! I love it! She looks so Beautiful all dressed up in her twillies [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> *So much to catch up...
> 
> Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new RC CDC...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*



Tonkamama you look super stylish and chic always! These boots are perfect with your outfits and both your RC K and noir B! Perfection my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



MrH said:


> My baby back home in business class with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> View attachment 3294897



Nice! This one deserves the lavish treatment for sure [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



SandySummer said:


> Lunch at au Bon pain with my mom &#128578;
> View attachment 3295215



Super pretty! Hope you had an amazing time with your mom [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295519
> 
> Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup



Beautiful! BN is such an amazing color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​



Yay! And you are back with a bang my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Love your look head to toe!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; beautiful K, CDC, scarf! You can carry everything with such amazing style that I am in awe!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777



Love etain B! It looks amazing on you!! So happy to be twins, siblings, cousins? On it since I have the one with GHW [emoji3][emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



clu13 said:


> View attachment 3296225



Twinsies! Don't you love how well it goes with every outfit? [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## KittieKelly

SilkyCity Tatersale and H pink/rose gold clic clac out to lunch today


----------



## tonkamama

*eternallove4bag ~* thank you dear, you are always so kind.. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Tonkamama you look super stylish and chic always! These boots are perfect with your outfits and both your RC K and noir B! Perfection my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## OhManolo

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​




You look great-- always so stylish and in good spirits!
[emoji4]


Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777




Loving the Etain Birkin on you! Very smart and chic.



kittiekuddles said:


> SilkyCity Tatersale and H pink/rose gold clic clac out to lunch today




I love these pretty colors on you. Very soft and pretty.



tonkamama said:


> *eternallove4bag ~* thank you dear, you are always so kind..




Couldn't find your original post but I saw the pics from the other's posts. You always look chic and stylish! Bravo! Loving your fierce style. [emoji4]


----------



## nyetnof

noreen_uk said:


> happy birthday and your B is so gorgeous




Thank you, noreen_uk [emoji5]&#65039; 



marbella8 said:


> Happy birthday, beautiful B




Thank you, marbella8 [emoji5]&#65039;



eternallove4bag said:


> Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... Welcome to the thread! You look beautiful as does your B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you, eternalove4bag [emoji5]&#65039; I couldn't resist trying to snap some OOTDs after reading and following this thread [emoji23]


----------



## loves

sorry no comments for ALL pics i'm just starting off with the last few 



clu13 said:


> View attachment 3296225



beautiful sunny day and i love gold, it is so classic



kittiekuddles said:


> SilkyCity Tatersale and H pink/rose gold clic clac out to lunch today



purrfect match and i love the silky city, we don't see it enough here on this thread. you look gorgeous carrying it


----------



## noreen_uk

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3296225


evie such a good companion for a car ride



kittiekuddles said:


> SilkyCity Tatersale and H pink/rose gold clic clac out to lunch today



love your casual outfit with your bag


----------



## tonkamama

OhManolo said:


> Couldn't find your original post but I saw the pics from the other's posts. You always look chic and stylish! Bravo! Loving your fierce style. [emoji4]



OhManolo ~ thank you very much &#128536; I alway love to play dress up &#128522;


----------



## periogirl28

kittiekuddles said:


> SilkyCity Tatersale and H pink/rose gold clic clac out to lunch today



Great match and I would love to wear your outfit! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sheanabelle

Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777



Dream bag!! Looking good!


----------



## Hermes Only

OhManolo said:


> You look great-- always so stylish and in good spirits!
> [emoji4][emoji4]


 Thank You for the kind words.. I appreciate it. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! And you are back with a bang my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Love your look head to toe!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; beautiful K, CDC, scarf! You can carry everything with such amazing style that I am in awe!!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


 Hello EL4B.. It's been a while. Thank You for the lovely compliments. It's always appreciated. With my busy schedule, I dont often get to dressed up but when I do I try to snap a pic or 2 to post here. I hope you have a great spring and summer ahead. It's going to be a wonderful year!!


----------



## periogirl28

So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.


----------



## KittieKelly

OhManolo said:


> I love these pretty colors on you. Very soft and pretty.



Thank you 



loves said:


> purrfect match and i love the silky city, we don't  see it enough here on this thread. you look gorgeous carrying  it



Thank you 
I'm surprised it's not more popular, it's a lovely bag, very light and comfortable.


----------



## KittieKelly

noreen_uk said:


> love your casual outfit with your bag



Thank you, it was a very comfy day. I did have shorts underneath for security purposes, but still comfy 



periogirl28 said:


> Great match and I would love to wear your outfit! Thanks for sharing!



Aww thank you dear 
The sweater was by Free People, it's so cozy!


----------



## KittieKelly

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186



I love this scarf, its gorgeous! Love this look


----------



## KittieKelly

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3296225



Now this is the best car companion


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186




periogirl28 ~ you always look so classy.  I love your new Shawl...  I been looking for a perfect color way  to go with my Gold baby, thanks for the inspiration as soon as I am released from ban island ....  Def on my wishlist!


----------



## Prada Prince

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186


Absolutely gorgeous! I'm planning to get the silk version of it, but I am still undecided between the different colourways...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sterre

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186




WoW you look beautiful! Everything is [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## periogirl28

kittiekuddles said:


> I love this scarf, its gorgeous! Love this look



Thank you, I can't recommend it enough, despite the open space, the overal design is TDF,


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ you always look so classy.  I love your new Shawl...  I been looking for a perfect color way  to go with my Gold baby, thanks for the inspiration as soon as I am released from ban island ....  Def on my wishlist!



This one or the Orange, both would go well!


----------



## periogirl28

Prada Prince said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I'm planning to get the silk version of it, but I am still undecided between the different colourways...



I know, so hard to choose...
Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Sterre said:


> WoW you look beautiful! Everything is [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


Thank you so much! Very sweet compliment!


----------



## barkcheejai

It's me in front of the Colosseum


----------



## periogirl28

barkcheejai said:


> It's me in front of the Colosseum



You look great! Love the entire outfit, may I ask where the coat is from?


----------



## barkcheejai

periogirl28 said:


> You look great! Love the entire outfit, may I ask where the coat is from?



It's from Topshop 
One more closer pic


----------



## periogirl28

barkcheejai said:


> It's from Topshop
> One more closer pic



Thank you!


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186



your style always spot on 



barkcheejai said:


> It's me in front of the Colosseum



beautiful K with beautiful shot


----------



## Sappho

barkcheejai said:


> It's me in front of the Colosseum




Fabulous action shot!!


----------



## Sappho

barkcheejai said:


> It's from Topshop
> 
> One more closer pic




Love it!!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186




Beautiful neutrals!! Your panther ring is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with your panthera shawl!!


----------



## tea4two

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186




Classy and elegant as always, periogirl! [emoji7]


----------



## tea4two

kittiekuddles said:


> SilkyCity Tatersale and H pink/rose gold clic clac out to lunch today




That bag is soooo cute; you paired it perfectly with your clic clac! [emoji178]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Sappho said:


> Beautiful neutrals!! Your panther ring is gorgeous and pairs beautifully with your panthera shawl!!




Thanks so much! 



tea4two said:


> Classy and elegant as always, periogirl! [emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> your style always spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful K with beautiful shot




Thank you Noreen!


----------



## KittieKelly

tea4two said:


> That bag is soooo cute; you paired it perfectly with your clic clac! [emoji178]



Thank you


----------



## honhon

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186


lovely trio!!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186



So HermeS!!! Beautiful &#128571;


----------



## clu13

Twinsies! Don't you love how well it goes with every outfit? [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[/QUOTE]



noreen_uk said:


> evie such a good companion for a car ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the top down!!! Jealous!!
> Beautiful Evie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loves said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry no comments for ALL pics i'm just starting off with the last few
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful sunny day and i love gold, it is so classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittiekuddles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is the best car companion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you all - It's my only Hermes bag so I do not post or comment a lot here, but I do lurk.  You all have such beautiful collections
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## clu13

tea4two said:


> Your Goldie is gorgeous; now what wine would you pair with that?!!



Thank you - maybe if I stopped drinking the vino, I could afford more H!  Tonight is Sonoma Pinot


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186




Always loved that ring, gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.


----------



## tea4two

clu13 said:


> Thank you - maybe if I stopped drinking the vino, I could afford more H!  Tonight is Sonoma Pinot




Hope it's yummy! And good to see you in the H forum; cheers!


----------



## tea4two

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.




How gorgeous! And so are all your arm candies! [emoji7]


----------



## tea4two

Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.




Love it and ur photo bomber!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## loves

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



beautiful ootd and your photobomber seems to think so too


----------



## loves

tea4two said:


> Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!
> View attachment 3297795



love the pinks in your outfit, i think it is so pretty, not excessive


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186


 WOW..The entire ensemble are STUNNING.. The B and most specially that Panthera Pardus GM...(quite an enabler).. its gorgeous! 



tea4two said:


> Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!
> View attachment 3297795


 LOVE it


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186




Love this cw and first time I can see the details. You always pic the best GMs periogirl. Looks great with the gold swift B [emoji173]&#65039; Love everything in this pic!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tea4two said:


> Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!
> View attachment 3297795



Love your pink outfit and such a great pairing with your new GP !! Gorgeous !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

barkcheejai said:


> It's me in front of the Colosseum



Such a pretty picture and not only your kelly is gorgeous, the theme of your coat matches the Colosseum.  KWIM ??


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186



periogirl28 - Everything is beautiful in your photos.  Enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> lovely trio!!!!



Thank you! 



Orangefanatic said:


> So HermeS!!! Beautiful &#128571;



Thanks so much!



loves said:


> Always loved that ring, gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks dearest! I love ur VCA choices!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



Great action pic, adorable photo bomber and cool outfit! 




tea4two said:


> Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!
> View attachment 3297795



Navy and pink is so complementary together, love it all!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Only said:


> WOW..The entire ensemble are STUNNING.. The B and most specially that Panthera Pardus GM...(quite an enabler).. its gorgeous!
> 
> LOVE it



I can totally see you rocking this shawl!  BTW thanks for ur video recipes, so fun!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Love this cw and first time I can see the details. You always pic the best GMs periogirl. Looks great with the gold swift B [emoji173]&#65039; Love everything in this pic!



Thank you dear Serva, this shawl would go great with Barenia. Just sayin'!


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> periogirl28 - Everything is beautiful in your photos.  Enjoy your Thursday.



Thank you,you too!


----------



## Bobmops

barkcheejai said:


> It's from Topshop
> One more closer pic



Like it a lot ! I wish I'm in Rome &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



What a great pic!! Love everything ! Love Gingy


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186



Cartier looks super !! Love the whole look!


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Cartier looks super !! Love the whole look!



Thank you dear Bobmops! A great compliment from you indeed!


----------



## Bobmops

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​



Wow!! Great look and hair &#128536;&#128148;&#128148;&#128127;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xxDxx

Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295777


 
I love it  Etain is my fav color!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear Serva, this shawl would go great with Barenia. Just sayin'!




My thoughts exactly when I saw your shawl this morning [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I need a leopard in my closet[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lasttotheparty

tea4two said:


> Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!
> View attachment 3297795


Perfection in every way!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Love it and ur photo bomber!! [emoji173]&#65039;


 


loves said:


> beautiful ootd and your photobomber seems to think so too


 


periogirl28 said:


> Great action pic, adorable photo bomber and cool outfit!
> 
> Navy and pink is so complementary together, love it all!


 


Bobmops said:


> What a great pic!! Love everything ! Love Gingy


 
Thank you for all the love, gorgeous ladies xx


----------



## MSO13

Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> 
> View attachment 3298138



As always, I love how you bring everything together. That Gucci print is beautiful!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186


Love your outfit and the ring is gorgeous. 


barkcheejai said:


> It's me in front of the Colosseum


What a fabulous action shot.


kittiekuddles said:


> SilkyCity Tatersale and H pink/rose gold clic clac out to lunch today



Love it. I have been using my Silky City non-stop since I got it. So comfortable to wear and just really fun.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



OMG, the best picture ever. I am sorry I hardly noticed anything else aside from the photo bomber. Totally adorable picture.


----------



## megt10

tea4two said:


> Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!
> View attachment 3297795


Love all the pink. Twins on the shawl. 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> 
> View attachment 3298138


Fabulous outfit. Love the sweatshirt. Great print.


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186




Love this GM, the contrast hem is such a nice touch and this looks gorgeous with Gold. I'm waiting on the Gris/Pink in this one!


----------



## MSO13

barkcheejai said:


> It's from Topshop
> 
> One more closer pic




great combo!



Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.




he really steals the show but you wear your H beautifully!!


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> As always, I love how you bring everything together. That Gucci print is beautiful!




thank you for the lovely complement, I'm in love with this print from Gucci-it's a very special collection. 



megt10 said:


> Love all the pink. Twins on the shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous outfit. Love the sweatshirt. Great print.




thank you Meg, I'm enjoying my vintage bag immensely!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Love your outfit and the ring is gorgeous.
> 
> What a fabulous action shot.
> 
> 
> Love it. I have been using my Silky City non-stop since I got it. So comfortable to wear and just really fun.



Thank you meg! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Love this GM, the contrast hem is such a nice touch and this looks gorgeous with Gold. I'm waiting on the Gris/Pink in this one!



You and me dear! So tempted to order it online except I live in fear they will send the wrong colorway!


----------



## KittieKelly

megt10 said:


> Love it. I have been using my Silky City non-stop since I got it. So comfortable to wear and just really fun.



Thank you 
Yes Silkycity is such a light comfortable bag to wear, you hardly feel it, its like air


----------



## KittieKelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> 
> View attachment 3298138



Oh I love this look, so soft looking. Your kelly is adorable, love it


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.


oh look at gingy's face cute as ever ... love your ootd rami



tea4two said:


> Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!
> View attachment 3297795


love your gp in blue sapphire



MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> 
> View attachment 3298138


beautiful k and nice outfit mrso


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



Everything is just so gorgeous in this photo Rami, but your little photo bomber takes the cake!! Isn't our warmer weather so uplifting?!! Nice to leave the parkas behind (til next season, I hope!).


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> 
> View attachment 3298138



You have such fabulous taste MrsOwen!  Your new toile Kelly is so so chic, and I love the Gucci sweatshirt.  I have been on a serious Gucci shoe rampage lately.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> OMG, the best picture ever. I am sorry I hardly noticed anything else aside from the photo bomber. Totally adorable picture.


 
aww thank you Megt. He is my baby.


----------



## runner1234

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



Rami I am obsessed with your style! I just purchased a RC B30 in Epsom because I thought yours was the most beautiful bag I have ever seen  xo


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



What a cutie pie!!! My eyes were on the pooch instead of the B!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



I had to go back to see what everyone was talking about....I can see why, totally adorable pup! gorgeous eyes 
Love your B and bracelets


----------



## tea4two

loves said:


> love the pinks in your outfit, i think it is so pretty, not excessive




Thank you very much! [emoji259]



Hermes Only said:


> WOW..The entire ensemble are STUNNING.. The B and most specially that Panthera Pardus GM...(quite an enabler).. its gorgeous!
> 
> LOVE it




Thanks for the kind comment; your collection is amazing, HermesOnly. [emoji175]



chkpfbeliever said:


> Love your pink outfit and such a great pairing with your new GP !! Gorgeous !!




Thanks dear chkpfbeliever; was dragging my feet for the longest time on a GP30, but when I saw pics of your sakura pink cutie, I was on a mission to get one! [emoji7]



lasttotheparty said:


> Perfection in every way!




Awwww you are much too kind dear lasttotheparty! Blue sapphire goes with just about everything in my closet. Wait til you get bleu nuit beauty! [emoji6]


----------



## tea4two

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​




You're rockin' it, HermesOnly! Stunning K40 goes so well with your Kit and Ace clothing; isn't this a great label for a casual vibe?!


----------



## tea4two

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> 
> View attachment 3298138




Oh woweeee! Your vintage beauty is amazing!


----------



## Hermes Only

periogirl28 said:


> I can totally see you rocking this shawl!  BTW thanks for ur video recipes, so fun!


 Thank You LUV.. Glad you like me Cooking Vids... 



Bobmops said:


> Wow!! Great look and hair &#128536;&#128148;&#128148;&#128127;


 Thank you Darling.. I appreciate it. 



tea4two said:


> Thanks for the kind comment; your collection is amazing, HermesOnly. [emoji175]


 Thank You.. as always it s appreciated.



tea4two said:


> You're rockin' it, HermesOnly! Stunning K40 goes so well with your Kit and Ace clothing; isn't this a great label for a casual vibe?!


 OMG.. Blushing... Glad you like and... I AM OBSESSED with KitandAce. I have just discovered that amazing Athleisure Brand.. Its better that Lulu.. (which I wear, not so seldomly now..since discovering KitandAce).. I think KitandAce is the Hermes of Athleisurewear..I want to fill up my closet with it!


----------



## Rami00

noreen_uk said:


> oh look at gingy's face cute as ever ... love your ootd rami
> 
> beautiful k and nice outfit mrso


Noreen :kiss:  thank you!


hclubfan said:


> Everything is just so gorgeous in this photo Rami, but your little photo bomber takes the cake!! Isn't our warmer weather so uplifting?!! Nice to leave the parkas behind (til next season, I hope!).


Omg! I truly hope so. I just can't wait to have all those big jacket/parkas dry cleaned and put away. Thank you. &#128536;


kittiekuddles said:


> I had to go back to see what everyone was talking about....I can see why, totally adorable pup! gorgeous eyes
> Love your B and bracelets


Thank you &#128536;


----------



## Rami00

runner1234 said:


> Rami I am obsessed with your style! I just purchased a RC B30 in Epsom because I thought yours was the most beautiful bag I have ever seen  xo



Omg! You are such a sweetheart. Thank you for the sweet compliment... I am floored. We have awesome members with great inspiration on this thread... I have to agree with you on RC in Epsom is the most gorgeous bag to my eyes too. Yay to &#128111;&#128111;


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> What a great pic!! Love everything ! Love Gingy



Thank you babe &#128536;&#128062;


----------



## hclubfan

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295519
> 
> Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup



Such a gorgeous bag, freckles....I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a Kelly in bleu nuit (although I won't hold my breathe, lest I pass out!!).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​




Hi Hermes Only, 

You look amazing!!! 

You assemble is effortless yet chic, love the way you strut your H!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186




Congrats periogirl!!! It's gorgeous on you and love your panther ring and gold B!  [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

barkcheejai said:


> It's me in front of the Colosseum




You look so jovial and love your K32!


----------



## Gina123

tonkamama said:


> *So much to catch up...
> 
> Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new RC CDC...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*




You look fabulous and love the black assemble with pop of red K32!!! And of course MS noir B. [emoji7]

We are jumping boot twins, yay!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

atomic110 said:


> Bring my Evie and little horsey out for a spin in nature [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6] ... noticed the scenery look like the scarf design Sieste au Paradis.. but Singapore version [emoji16][emoji16]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg




Love this picture, so picturesque. Back drop is lush and gorgeous and I love the way your Evie pop against your Orange bicycle!!! [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Congrats periogirl!!! It's gorgeous on you and love your panther ring and gold B!  [emoji7]



Thanks Gina!


----------



## Gina123

chincac said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light !  I can never keep up but keep the fabulous action pics coming. Another cold spell where i am.. Brrr..keep warm and have a great weekend




Yes it does move at the speed of light! I'm catching up on my iPhone and saw your beauty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

You look fabulous with TDF croc Constance. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

Gina123 said:


> Yes it does move at the speed of light! I'm catching up on my iPhone and saw your beauty!
> 
> You look fabulous with TDF croc Constance.



thank you *Gina123*


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry if I missed anyone... 

barkcheejai ~ lovely find and it matched your Kelly.  



barkcheejai said:


> It's from Topshop
> One more closer pic



Rami00 ~ love this action shot, both are adorable.  &#128054;&#10084;&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



tea4two ~ gorgeous pairing.  



tea4two said:


> Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!
> View attachment 3297795



MrsOwen3 ~ your vintage K32 is so unique and chic!  Love your Gucci sweatshirt&#128525;



MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> 
> View attachment 3298138


----------



## tonkamama

Gina123 said:


> You look fabulous and love the black assemble with pop of red K32!!! And of course MS noir B. [emoji7]
> 
> We are jumping boot twins, yay!!! [emoji8]



Thank you so much Gina &#128536;.  I am mostly wearing black (if I am rushing out..) could be boring but my red Kelly does spice it up a little.  Good to be twins, are these boots must have!? Yes I got two pairs...


----------



## iamyumi

took miss herbag to lunch time shopping today


----------



## marbella8

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3299236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took miss herbag to lunch time shopping today



Looking chic with that herbag


----------



## noreen_uk

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3299236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took miss herbag to lunch time shopping today



love the combination of your outfit and your herbag ... you look gorgeous


----------



## MrsWashington

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> 
> View attachment 3298138



what a nice kelly!  I love the sweatshirt pattern.


----------



## temps

Heading out to take a train to NYC. 

Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages scarf & Evelyne PM bamboo/ canvas.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

temps said:


> Heading out to take a train to NYC.
> 
> Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages scarf & Evelyne PM bamboo/ canvas.
> 
> View attachment 3300007




Love the color! Enjoy NYC! Perfect outfit for this gorgeous weather!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Dear friend,
Everyone of you look gorgeous!!!
Sorry if I have missed any of your beautiful shot. I love everyone of them! Thanks for sharing! 




atomic110 said:


> Bring my Evie and little horsey out for a spin in nature  ... noticed the scenery look like the scarf design Sieste au Paradis.. but Singapore version
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b4/51/4c/b4514c80eeba3e903482af458a7eb297.jpg







tea4two said:


> I've been waiting sooooo long for this but finally got a call from my SA saying this just arrived so I took home this blue sapphire GP30! She's all dressed up and ready for action







tonkamama said:


> *So much to catch up...
> 
> Ok...I finally gave in and brought home a pair of Black Box Jumping boots and my new RC CDC...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today I went out with my black B before the storm starts tonight... and my new Black KDT ...*







MrH said:


> My baby back home in business class with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> View attachment 3294897







SandySummer said:


> Lunch at au Bon pain with my mom &#128578;
> View attachment 3295215







Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3295519
> 
> Bleu Nuit and me hanging around the kitchen making lemon chicken orzo soup







Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​







Ryan said:


> With my etain Birkin (and a peek of my pocket square).







kittiekuddles said:


> SilkyCity Tatersale and H pink/rose gold clic clac out to lunch today


----------



## H.C.LV.

temps said:


> Heading out to take a train to NYC.
> 
> Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages scarf & Evelyne PM bamboo/ canvas.
> 
> View attachment 3300007



Beautiful colors!! Very well coordinated!


----------



## AvrilShower

Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## MSO13

MrsWashington said:


> what a nice kelly!  I love the sweatshirt pattern.




thank you!


----------



## MSO13

loving this Kelly for Spring with Tapis Persans silk GM and Current Elliot denim boiler suit. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## AvrilShower

MrsOwen3 said:


> loving this Kelly for Spring with Tapis Persans silk GM and Current Elliot denim boiler suit. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3300079



Your Kelly is beautiful as well as your scarf! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## temps

MrsOwen3 said:


> loving this Kelly for Spring with Tapis Persans silk GM and Current Elliot denim boiler suit. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3300079




Love your Kelly! Very unique and special!


----------



## MSO13

temps said:


> Heading out to take a train to NYC.
> 
> Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages scarf & Evelyne PM bamboo/ canvas.
> 
> View attachment 3300007




perfect pairing temps! have a great time in NYC, I was just there and the weather was gorgeous!


----------



## smile4me6

AvrilShower said:


> Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3300070




Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today! 



Of course she demanded her own seat    
People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!


----------



## Gina123

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3299236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took miss herbag to lunch time shopping today







temps said:


> Heading out to take a train to NYC.
> 
> Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages scarf & Evelyne PM bamboo/ canvas.
> 
> View attachment 3300007







tonkamama said:


> Sorry if I missed anyone...
> 
> 
> 
> barkcheejai ~ lovely find and it matched your Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 ~ love this action shot, both are adorable.  [emoji190][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tea4two ~ gorgeous pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsOwen3 ~ your vintage K32 is so unique and chic!  Love your Gucci sweatshirt[emoji7]




Iamyumi- your herbag is so classic and you look great!

Temps- bamboo trimmed Evie is a nice happy color and love your scarf to pick up the bright colors.

Tonkamama- I have 2 jumping boots and 2 land boots, all equestrian style. I love my boots during fall-winter-spring. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Brunch with DH. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


----------



## hclubfan

mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112



That is hysterical mygoodies!! Your gorgeous new birkin absolutely deserves her own seat at the table!! I love blue nuit...it was top of my wish list for a Kelly.


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> loving this Kelly for Spring with Tapis Persans silk GM and Current Elliot denim boiler suit. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3300079



I am so I love with your Kelly MrsOwen! I'm twins with you on that cw of Tapis Persans...one of my most beloved scarves. Looks fabulous with denim!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sappho

AvrilShower said:


> Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3300070



What a beautiful family!!


----------



## Sappho

mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112



Great look!

I have grabbed or asked for another chair so many times! Where are you suppose to put that gorgy bag, on the dirty floor? No thank you! She is deserving of her own seat!


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Brunch with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300129
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



Gorgeous! The love the gold! It looks great against your black outfit!


----------



## Sappho

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3299236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took miss herbag to lunch time shopping today



Love your lunch look, very chic and classy!


----------



## iamyumi

marbella8 said:


> Looking chic with that herbag







noreen_uk said:


> love the combination of your outfit and your herbag ... you look gorgeous







Gina123 said:


> Iamyumi- your herbag is so classic and you look great!
> 
> Temps- bamboo trimmed Evie is a nice happy color and love your scarf to pick up the bright colors.
> 
> Tonkamama- I have 2 jumping boots and 2 land boots, all equestrian style. I love my boots during fall-winter-spring. [emoji7]







Sappho said:


> Love your lunch look, very chic and classy!




Thank you everyone! You are all so kind


----------



## mygoodies

hclubfan said:


> That is hysterical mygoodies!! Your gorgeous new birkin absolutely deserves her own seat at the table!! I love blue nuit...it was top of my wish list for a Kelly.




You should see the waitress' face. It was indeed HILARIOUS LMAO   
Thank you dearie! I'm so deeply IN LOVE with my BN. The perfect Navy imo. Hope you'll get your BN Kelly very sooooon!!!



Sappho said:


> Great look!
> 
> I have grabbed or asked for another chair so many times! Where are you suppose to put that gorgy bag, on the dirty floor? No thank you! She is deserving of her own seat!




I know right!! When I'm traveling to Asia they often automatically grab a seat for yr bag plus sometimes a cover up! Now that's what I call a top notch service 
Seriously All restaurants should offer some "bag-chair"! Especially when the table is really small, which is often the case in Europe  we could barely fit all the food on that tiny table!
The thought that the water bottle would spill all over my bag!!!! OMGEEEEE


----------



## mygoodies

Gina123 said:


> Brunch with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300129
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]




Classic BEAUTY!! Love the combo dear


----------



## Keren16

mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112




You & your BN are beyond beautiful![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
I also give my bags their own seat, if possible (or on the table away from any potential accidents.
Tooooo bad for the server[emoji102][emoji6]


----------



## tea4two

Thanks so much for your kind comments noreen_uk, tonkamama & AvrilShower!  Apologies; I'm having issues with multi quotes on my iPad today! 
megt10: Thank you; I'm honoured to be your twin on the pink cw of de la mer au ciel; isn't this a great pattern?


----------



## Keren16

F
	

		
			
		

		
	




At dinner
Sorry for the lighting
She's happy[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## tonkamama

Wow...  such a great family!!  Love every pieces!  



AvrilShower said:


> Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3300070


----------



## tonkamama

*MrsOwen3 ~* Such a unique collection, it matches with your scarf! Just gorgeous!  



MrsOwen3 said:


> loving this Kelly for Spring with Tapis Persans silk GM and Current Elliot denim boiler suit. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3300079



*mygoodies ~* Bleu Nuit is so chic!  I always request a bigger table so I have extra chair for my bag/jacket .  If restaurant is super busy then a different story...but PPL here are more accommodating ....   



mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> *People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair *LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112



*Gina123 ~* You look so gorgeous and the Gold B is so classic!  



Gina123 said:


> Brunch with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300129
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


----------



## tonkamama

Keren16 ~ so cool!!



Keren16 said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300464
> 
> 
> At dinner
> Sorry for the lighting
> She's happy[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## tonkamama

*My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *


----------



## Keren16

tonkamama said:


> *My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *




Love your reveals![emoji173]&#65039;
Inspiring[emoji41]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Keren16

tonkamama said:


> Keren16 ~ so cool!!




Thank you!
I had a great meal.
She observed[emoji136]&#127995;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> *My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *




Love this look and the black Jige is so good.


----------



## tea4two

tonkamama said:


> *My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *




Rockin'it with your Rick Owens jkt, tonkamama! and of course pairs perfectly with that Jige; we're cousins on this as I have it in vermillion!


----------



## tea4two

mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112




Of course your B needs her own seat: waitress be damned! Love it!


----------



## tea4two

AvrilShower said:


> Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3300070




Oh Em Geeeee! Your etoupe family is simply breathtaking! Love love love!


----------



## noreen_uk

Keren16 said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300464
> 
> 
> At dinner
> Sorry for the lighting
> She's happy[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


beautiful K keren ... what size is your k?



tonkamama said:


> *My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *



love the combo your outfit and jige


----------



## noreen_uk

temps said:


> Heading out to take a train to NYC.
> 
> Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages scarf & Evelyne PM bamboo/ canvas.
> 
> View attachment 3300007


beautiful combo



AvrilShower said:


> Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3300070


OMG i am drooling looking at your etoupe family ... one of my favourite neutral H colour



MrsOwen3 said:


> loving this Kelly for Spring with Tapis Persans silk GM and Current Elliot denim boiler suit. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3300079


both your K and silk gm are gorgeous perfect combo



mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112


i love BN such a beautiful H blue colour



Gina123 said:


> Brunch with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300129
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


your goldie B is gorgeous


----------



## christymarie340

Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!


----------



## StyleEyes

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704




Wow! I love everything about your outfit. I love fall moody looking colors together. You look beautiful!

May I ask what color your B is?


----------



## thyme

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!



always stylish *christymarie*


----------



## Sappho

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704



I love the neutral colors of your outfit! And your B is a beautiful shade of brown! What color is it?


----------



## AvrilShower

mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112



Love the whole outfit you look great! Blue Nuit is such a rich color! 



Gina123 said:


> Brunch with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300129
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



Classic goes forever! On my wish list. Thanks for sharing!!!



Keren16 said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300464
> 
> 
> At dinner
> Sorry for the lighting
> She's happy[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]



WOWOWOWOW! Is it black? Fabulous! 



tonkamama said:


> *My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *



Rick Owens is my favorite designer! You wear them so well together! 



christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704




Elegant simply elegant! Thanks! Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## marbella8

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704



You look amazing, awesome outfit, gorgeous B


----------



## ceci

MIA for awhile...Love to wear my Horsepower 100cm Men's cotton/silk scarf again on DH's first track day this year! [emoji469][emoji237][emoji469][emoji594][emoji469]


----------



## eternallove4bag

No hopes of catching up on all the beautiful posts after missing for a few days [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]...

Sorry if I am missing anyone[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This thread moves with lightning speed [emoji28]



ceci said:


> MIA for awhile...Love to wear my Horsepower 100cm Men's cotton/silk scarf again on DH's first track day this year! [emoji469][emoji237][emoji469][emoji594][emoji469]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301093



What an exciting day! All the best for ur DH's first track day [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704



You look super chic and stunning [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tonkamama said:


> *My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *



Wow tonkamama you look FABULOUS head to toe!! [emoji7][emoji7] 



Keren16 said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300464
> 
> 
> At dinner
> Sorry for the lighting
> She's happy[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]



What a beautiful bag my friend[emoji7][emoji7]... Hope to score a BBK one day too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Gina123 said:


> Brunch with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300129
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



Beautiful and stylish Gina as always [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112



A beauty such as this certainly deserves special treatment [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrsOwen3 said:


> loving this Kelly for Spring with Tapis Persans silk GM and Current Elliot denim boiler suit. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3300079



Love your style MrsOwen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And I love tapis [emoji7]



AvrilShower said:


> Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3300070



My friend I had to do a double turn[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; wow wow wow!! Your etoupe family is STUNNING... Totally eyeing your KP [emoji8][emoji8]



temps said:


> Heading out to take a train to NYC.
> 
> Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages scarf & Evelyne PM bamboo/ canvas.
> 
> View attachment 3300007



What amazing style! Perfect for a day in NYC [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3299236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took miss herbag to lunch time shopping today



Super pretty my dear iamyumi [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> 
> View attachment 3298138



Another great look MrsOwen[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



tea4two said:


> Showing lotsa love for my new blue sapphire GP30 for today's OOTD paired with de la mer au ciel CSGM as well as blue sapphire kdt. Harnais des Presidents twilly might have been excessive, but I adore pink! Don't know why the bag looks so big in this pic; must be the camera angle!
> View attachment 3297795



Oooooh my beautiful friend I LOVE your amazing look!!! Sisters on the CSGM [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Head to toe perfection [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



My gorgeous friend I swear gingy grows more adorable every day!!! Huge hugs to him!!! He is a total show stopper and a show stealer [emoji7][emoji7][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

Walking around Kensington with my B40 Noir in Clemence...


----------



## Julide

Mrs Owen, love the combo of tapis and toile!!


----------



## Gina123

Sappho said:


> Gorgeous! The love the gold! It looks great against your black outfit!







mygoodies said:


> Classic BEAUTY!! Love the combo dear







tonkamama said:


> *MrsOwen3 ~* Such a unique collection, it matches with your scarf! Just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> *mygoodies ~* Bleu Nuit is so chic!  I always request a bigger table so I have extra chair for my bag/jacket .  If restaurant is super busy then a different story...but PPL here are more accommodating ....
> 
> 
> 
> *Gina123 ~* You look so gorgeous and the Gold B is so classic!







tonkamama said:


> *My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *







noreen_uk said:


> beautiful combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG i am drooling looking at your etoupe family ... one of my favourite neutral H colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both your K and silk gm are gorgeous perfect combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love BN such a beautiful H blue colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your goldie B is gorgeous





[emoji173]&#65039;Thank you all for the kind words! 

Tonkamama, you look so chic! We are jige twins!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704




I love this look, long sweater with horn and boots! And of course, gorgeous B! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112




Ha, I would have done the same! You look gorgeous!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

Prada Prince said:


> Walking around Kensington with my B40 Noir in Clemence...
> View attachment 3301137



B looks great on you!



christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704



Beautiful neutrals!



ceci said:


> MIA for awhile...Love to wear my Horsepower 100cm Men's cotton/silk scarf again on DH's first track day this year! [emoji469][emoji237][emoji469][emoji594][emoji469]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301093



Lovely scarf and creative bracelet. Good luck! 



Keren16 said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300464
> 
> At dinner
> Sorry for the lighting
> She's happy[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]



Lovely and love that she has her own seat.



tonkamama said:


> *My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *



Love your style, tonkamama! Perfect with RO and SW.



Gina123 said:


> Brunch with DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300129
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



Fabulous look, Gina.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> loving this Kelly for Spring with Tapis Persans silk GM and Current Elliot denim boiler suit. thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3300079



Always enjoy seeing your lovely Kelly.



AvrilShower said:


> Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3300070



Beautiful bags!



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3299236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took miss herbag to lunch time shopping today



Stylish look and pretty Herbag color.



temps said:


> Heading out to take a train to NYC.
> Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages scarf & Evelyne PM bamboo/ canvas.
> View attachment 3300007



Gorgeous colors!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Vintage K32 and new Gucci sweatshirt, perfect for this gorgeous Spring weather!
> View attachment 3298138



Love this Gucci on you. Glad you got it, MrsO.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​



I die every time I see this K! You look amazing! You are liking the Kit and Ace line?




periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186



What an amazing look with a little wink - the double panther!



christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704



So pulled together for a Sunday! Fantastic!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Keren16, chkpfbeliever, tea4two & noreen_uk ~ Jige is so fun

tea4two ~ vermillion is a great pop color, hope I get lucky eventually to get a pop color.  



Keren16 said:


> Love your reveals![emoji173]&#65039;
> Inspiring[emoji41]





chkpfbeliever said:


> Love this look and the black Jige is so good.





tea4two said:


> Rockin'it with your Rick Owens jkt, tonkamama! and of course pairs perfectly with that Jige; we're cousins on this as I have it in vermillion!





noreen_uk said:


> love the combo your outfit and jige


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you AvrilShower, eternallove4bag, Gina123 & Moirai for your kind comments.

Gina123 ~ wish I can be twins with you on the B25 someday...  

Moirai ~ the boots in my pic are by Isabel Marant which have no heels~ flat.  I love my SW boots to pieces tho and wore them all the time and posted them here often.  IM version is slightly taller and tighter, I know my legs are little bit too "strong" for these awesome boots (look really pretty on others with slender legs) .



AvrilShower said:


> Rick Owens is my favorite designer! You wear them so well together!





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow tonkamama you look FABULOUS head to toe!! [emoji7][emoji7]





Gina123 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;Thank you all for the kind words!
> 
> Tonkamama, you look so chic! We are jige twins!!! [emoji7]





Moirai said:


> B looks great on you!
> 
> Love your style, tonkamama! Perfect with RO and SW.


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Moirai ~ the boots in my pic are by Isabel Marant which have no heels~ flat.  I love my SW boots to pieces tho and wore them all the time and posted them here often.  IM version is slightly taller and tighter, I know my legs are little bit too "strong" for these awesome boots (look really pretty on others with slender legs) .



These boots look great on you. Perfect fit. Do you also have SW Highland boots?


----------



## tonkamama

christymarie340 ~ you look so lovely as always.  



christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704



ceci ~ wow, another exciting action shot by the racing car!  I sure will check out men's dept next time I go visit my local boutique.  



ceci said:


> MIA for awhile...Love to wear my Horsepower 100cm Men's cotton/silk scarf again on DH's first track day this year! [emoji469][emoji237][emoji469][emoji594][emoji469]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301093



Prada Prince ~ congrats on getting the GM rodeo, looking perfect with your B40!  



Prada Prince said:


> Walking around Kensington with my B40 Noir in Clemence...
> 
> View attachment 3301137


----------



## tonkamama

Moirai said:


> These boots look great on you. Perfect fit. Do you also have SW Highland boots?



Moirai ~ Mine SW was 50/50 (the most comfortable boots) and I really need a pair of Highlander too ... as soon as I am released from the ban island.


----------



## marbella8

temps said:


> Heading out to take a train to NYC.
> 
> Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages scarf & Evelyne PM bamboo/ canvas.
> 
> View attachment 3300007



OMG- this is so cute! The bag, the shawl, the pants- Spring is here


----------



## Hermes Only

Gina123 said:


> Hi Hermes Only,
> You look amazing!!! You assemble is effortless yet chic, love the way you strut your H!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


 Thank You so much for the compliments.. always appreciated



AvrilShower said:


> Dear friend,
> Everyone of you look gorgeous!!!
> Sorry if I have missed any of your beautiful shot. I love everyone of them! Thanks for sharing!


 Thank You. 



AvrilShower said:


> Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> View attachment 3300070


 You collection is fabulous!! 



QuelleFromage said:


> I die every time I see this K! You look amazing! You are liking the Kit and Ace line?


 Hi.. Thank you so much for the kind words.. I am in LOVE with Kit and Ace line.. I would certainly like to fill up my closet with it.. it is extremely comfortable in a very luxurious way... and I always get the "sale" or the last of it" items.. on their website.. Thank You.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Moirai

mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit out for lunch for the first time today!
> View attachment 3300125
> 
> 
> Of course she demanded her own seat
> People are not really used to bags having their own seat where I live so the waitress gave me a weird look when I asked for an extra chair LOL    I told hubby to make reservation for THREE next time!
> View attachment 3300112



You look fabulous. Beautiful color B.


----------



## ceci

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​




So cool to see you are also wearing the Horsepower 100cm too! I just posted my today's action shot wearing the same scarf to DH's track day! [emoji41] Love your Tri-color K! So sad it's not offered last Nov SO [emoji17]


----------



## ceci

eternallove4bag said:


> No hopes of catching up on all the beautiful posts after missing for a few days [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]...
> 
> Sorry if I am missing anyone[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This thread moves with lightning speed [emoji28]
> 
> What an exciting day! All the best for ur DH's first track day [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks EL4B! DH got advanced & can drive solo now!

Same for me away for some weeks & not sure I can catch up at all[emoji28] But everyone dressed fabulous and looking forward to see all Spring/Summer action shots!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Prada Prince said:


> Walking around Kensington with my B40 Noir in Clemence...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301137


 You look Fabulous... ! 



ceci said:


> MIA for awhile...Love to wear my Horsepower 100cm Men's cotton/silk scarf again on DH's first track day this year! [emoji469][emoji237][emoji469][emoji594][emoji469]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301093


 OMG.. We're TWINS on HorsePower.. Don't you just LOVE IT.. It's my new favorite find.. Obsessed!! .. and you look amazing!!


----------



## Hermes Only

ceci said:


> So cool to see you are also wearing the Horsepower 100cm too! I just posted my today's action shot wearing the same scarf to DH's track day! [emoji41] Love your Tri-color K! So sad it's not offered last Nov SO [emoji17]


 So Glad you have it.. I LOVE the Crinkle effect.. its light and easy... perfect summer scarf for everyone!! .. and yes, I'm sad that Tricolor is  no longer offered..I got my K40 in Spring 2014.. Thanks for the compliments.. I hope Tricolor will resurrect someday..sigh!!


----------



## ceci

Moirai said:


> Lovely scarf and creative bracelet. Good luck!




Thank you Moirari! A perfect scarf that I can wear for track day or car-related events [emoji1] I designed & felted the "bracelet", actually it's also a necklace too!  



tonkamama said:


> ceci ~ wow, another exciting action shot by the racing car!  I sure will check out men's dept next time I go visit my local boutique.




Thanks tonkamama! I first noticed H online shop in other colors last year. Asked my SA about this scarf but none in my store. However, I really wanted this scarf because of the Horse & Car; Horseshoe & Wheel patterns. So SA ended up transferring this piece unseen from other store by finding out the color code. Glad it matches perfectly! Also loving the texture of the silk/cotton too!

I did flip back a few pages back. You rock [emoji41] Loving your action shots! I'm missing Winter outfit wearing jacket or coat!


----------



## ceci

Hermes Only said:


> You look Fabulous... !
> 
> OMG.. We're TWINS on HorsePower.. Don't you just LOVE IT.. It's my new favorite find.. Obsessed!! .. and you look amazing!!







Hermes Only said:


> So Glad you have it.. I LOVE the Crinkle effect.. its light and easy... perfect summer scarf for everyone!! .. and yes, I'm sad that Tricolor is  no longer offered..I got my K40 in Spring 2014.. Thanks for the compliments.. I hope Tricolor will resurrect someday..sigh!!




I got it last March unseen & without know about the "crinkle" effect too! I saw this style online last year in beige & light blue. Love the transition of the Horse & Car (Horseshoe & Wheel) patterns. I said to myself I must get it to wear to DH track days & other car-related events! So I asked SA to find out if there's other color ways. Then I somehow visualized this combo & asked SA to transfer one for me! Basically it's my first to buy unseen, not knowing the exact colors, never have silk/cotton scarf, again not knowing about the "crinkle" effect. Thus it's a surprised scarf but I love love love!! [emoji173]&#65039; It's very special that you just tied a knot & so effortless chic!! [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Hermes Only

ceci said:


> So cool to see you are also wearing the Horsepower 100cm too! I just posted my today's action shot wearing the same scarf to DH's track day! [emoji41] Love your Tri-color K! So sad it's not offered last Nov SO [emoji17]





ceci said:


> I got it last March unseen & without know about the "crinkle" effect too! I saw this style online last year in beige & light blue. Love the transition of the Horse & Car (Horseshoe & Wheel) patterns. I said to myself I must get it to wear to DH track days & other car-related events! So I asked SA to find out if there's other color ways. Then I somehow visualized this combo & asked SA to transfer one for me! Basically it's my first to buy unseen, not knowing the exact colors, never have silk/cotton scarf, again not knowing about the "crinkle" effect. Thus it's a surprised scarf but I love love love!! [emoji173]&#65039; It's very special that you just tied a knot & so effortless chic!! [emoji122]&#127995;



 Ceci.. I saw the Horsepower last year in Khaki and It had been on my mind. When I picked up some SS2016 scarves/GM a few weeks ago, I had to add the Horsepower.. I wanted Khaki but its not available. I chose the gray so it'll be a year round scarf..  I love this scarf.. DH owns an automobile service business and participates in off-road racing often (baja 500/1000).. as chasers.. so its fitting that I like H, Horses and my DH in Cars world.. Thanks for the compliments.. I appreciate it as always .


----------



## megt10

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704



Wow you look amazing, Christy.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Constance for the first time today. I'm pleasantly surprised how much it really holds.


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> I wore my Constance for the first time today. I'm pleasantly surprised how much it really holds.




You look great megt and your C is the perfect size [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tea4two

megt10 said:


> I wore my Constance for the first time today. I'm pleasantly surprised how much it really holds.




She's one classy & breathtaking beauty, megt10! And your outfit goes so beautifully with it, too! Love love love!


----------



## H.C.LV.

megt10 said:


> I wore my Constance for the first time today. I'm pleasantly surprised how much it really holds.



Love the dress and the C!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; perfect match!!

Love your little doggies too!!&#128054;&#128054;


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> I die every time I see this K! You look amazing! You are liking the Kit and Ace line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing look with a little wink - the double panther!
> 
> 
> 
> So pulled together for a Sunday! Fantastic!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I wore my Constance for the first time today. I'm pleasantly surprised how much it really holds.



What a beautiful picture you make, and the doggies are just adorable as usual!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Prada Prince said:


> Walking around Kensington with my B40 Noir in Clemence...
> 
> View attachment 3301137



Congrats on the Rodeo, it looks good on the 40!


----------



## periogirl28

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks for letting me share[emoji4] happy Sunday!
> View attachment 3300704



Simple but oh so chic!


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> MIA for awhile...Love to wear my Horsepower 100cm Men's cotton/silk scarf again on DH's first track day this year! [emoji469][emoji237][emoji469][emoji594][emoji469]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301093



Great choice, I am all for sharing silks with DH too!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> *My jige in action with Rick Owens.  Thanks for letting me share.    *



Very edgy, never knew the Jige would go well with Rick Owens! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> Spring cleaning at home. My etoupe had a family gathering [emoji4] hope everyone has a nice weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3300070



What a lovely Etoupe trio! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> loving this Kelly for Spring with Tapis Persans silk GM and Current Elliot denim boiler suit. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3300079



Great match, the Kelly and Tapis are fab together!


----------



## Prada Prince

Moirai said:


> B looks great on you!





tonkamama said:


> Prada Prince ~ congrats on getting the GM rodeo, looking perfect with your B40!





Hermes Only said:


> You look Fabulous... !





periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on the Rodeo, it looks good on the 40!



Thanks everyone! I'm so happy I managed to get hold of one reasonably quickly! Now I really should go on a ban!!!


----------



## megt10

Serva1 said:


> You look great megt and your C is the perfect size [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;





tea4two said:


> She's one classy & breathtaking beauty, megt10! And your outfit goes so beautifully with it, too! Love love love!





H.C.LV. said:


> Love the dress and the C!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; perfect match!!
> 
> Love your little doggies too!!&#128054;&#128054;





periogirl28 said:


> What a beautiful picture you make, and the doggies are just adorable as usual!



Thanks so much, ladies. You are very kind.


----------



## Keren16

Moirai said:


> B looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely scarf and creative bracelet. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and love that she has her own seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your style, tonkamama! Perfect with RO and SW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look, Gina.




Thank you Moirai[emoji4]
An earlier H lover showed her H sitting in a chair & I agree!  
They are too special to be anywhere else[emoji170]
The restaurant I went to was French.  The server understood immediately [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Keren16

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​




Beautiful H[emoji170]
Love the color combination as well as everything else!
You always put things together perfectly !!


----------



## Sappho

megt10 said:


> I wore my Constance for the first time today. I'm pleasantly surprised how much it really holds.



You look stunning! And your doggies are adorable!


----------



## Keren16

AvrilShower said:


> Love the whole outfit you look great! Blue Nuit is such a rich color!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic goes forever! On my wish list. Thanks for sharing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOWOWOWOW! Is it black? Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Owens is my favorite designer! You wear them so well together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elegant simply elegant! Thanks! Have a nice Sunday!




Thank you AvrilShower[emoji170].
Actually my K is a bicolor blue/green [emoji170][emoji172]
It looks black in certain lighting!


----------



## megt10

Sappho said:


> You look stunning! And your doggies are adorable!



Thank you.


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> I wore my Constance for the first time today. I'm pleasantly surprised how much it really holds.



*megt10*, you look amaaazing, as always, and your new Constance is so so pretty!!  I bet you'll get a lots of use out of this little gem, and the color is heavenly!  How are your little pups?!


----------



## periogirl28

Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike. 
Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!


----------



## doves75

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917




So pretty and happy!! [emoji258][emoji258]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsJstar

Love everyone's pics!! Here's my B30 with my new Fendi charm!!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917



What a fantastic color!!! Looking at that B makes you smile!


----------



## Gina123

tonkamama said:


> Thank you AvrilShower, eternallove4bag, Gina123 & Moirai for your kind comments.
> 
> Gina123 ~ wish I can be twins with you on the B25 someday...
> 
> Moirai ~ the boots in my pic are by Isabel Marant which have no heels~ flat.  I love my SW boots to pieces tho and wore them all the time and posted them here often.  IM version is slightly taller and tighter, I know my legs are little bit too "strong" for these awesome boots (look really pretty on others with slender legs) .




If you live in Asia, you have a better chance of acquiring it. I checked with my SA, sadly, they ordered B35.
I have my fingers and toes crossed for you on the B25. [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## Blairbass

megt10 said:


> I wore my Constance for the first time today. I'm pleasantly surprised how much it really holds.



Lovely purple!


----------



## Blairbass

Rami00 said:


> Ootd B30 noir, rivale and my photo bomber in action.



Beautiful bag and I LOVE the photobomber!!!! What a cutie pie!


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917



Love this photo &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


----------



## weibandy

MrsJstar said:


> Love everyone's pics!! Here's my B30 with my new Fendi charm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301918



Classic beauty!  Congratulations!


----------



## NestGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917


Love this color!!


----------



## Luv Classics

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917




Beautiful! [emoji51]


----------



## Pursebop

*Mini B riding with me *


----------



## smile4me6

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917




This is gorgeous!!!! Are you still enjoying your Tosca Birkin?


----------



## temps

******** said:


> *Mini B riding with me *




Super adorable! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## annika08

My first Kelly 28. Gold color SHW.  A surprise call from my new SA today (which I'm glad I did ) said this was available. It took a while for this to come my way. Told her any color is fine as long as K28 is available. 
I somehow was having a hard time uploading pics from my laptop, this was uploaded from my phone instead.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies, I am glad that I can work most of my H bag with my edgy outfits.  &#128522;

Gina ~ thank you for the Asia info (gives me more reason to go back and visit...hehe).  I am in US and do see my local boutique offering B25 to their clients.  I just need to be patience and wait for my turn to come...it may take a while to fulfill my long wish list, I am greatful that my SA treating me very nice...  




ceci said:


> Thanks tonkamama! I first noticed H online shop in other colors last year. Asked my SA about this scarf but none in my store. However, I really wanted this scarf because of the Horse & Car; Horseshoe & Wheel patterns. So SA ended up transferring this piece unseen from other store by finding out the color code. Glad it matches perfectly! Also loving the texture of the silk/cotton too!
> 
> I did flip back a few pages back. You rock [emoji41] Loving your action shots! I'm missing Winter outfit wearing jacket or coat!





periogirl28 said:


> Very edgy, never knew the Jige would go well with Rick Owens! Thanks for sharing!





Gina123 said:


> If you live in Asia, you have a better chance of acquiring it. I checked with my SA, sadly, they ordered B35.
> I have my fingers and toes crossed for you on the B25. [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## tonkamama

Annika08 ~ congrats!  A classic combo, one of the best neutral color!  



annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302255
> 
> My first Kelly 28. Gold color SHW.  A surprise call from my new SA today (which I'm glad I did ) said this was available. It took a while for this to come my way. Told her any color is fine as long as K28 is available.
> I somehow was having a hard time uploading pics from my laptop, this was uploaded from my phone instead.



******** ~ pretty in pink!


******** said:


> *Mini B riding with me *



MrsJstar ~ so cute!


MrsJstar said:


> Love everyone's pics!! Here's my B30 with my new Fendi charm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301918



periogirl28 ~ this is very pretty color, so unique.  Love it&#128155;&#128155;



periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917



Megt10 ~ you look great!  Beautiful C &#128156;



megt10 said:


> I wore my Constance for the first time today. I'm pleasantly surprised how much it really holds.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## annika08

tonkamama said:


> Annika08 ~ congrats!  A classic combo, one of the best neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## annika08

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## jpezmom

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


You and your new Kelly look amazing!  Gold is such a versatile color - love it.  Congrats!


----------



## annika08

jpezmom said:


> You and your new Kelly look amazing!  Gold is such a versatile color - love it.  Congrats!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Princess D

My preference for bag size changes all the time, that's why I need everything in my collection.  Couple years ago the b25 was my go to bag and this b35 has been in its box since 2010.  For some reason I'm loving how it looks again and I seem to have gotten used to the weight.  It's so convenient for work as I just literally throw all my junk in it


----------



## periogirl28

doves75 said:


> So pretty and happy!! [emoji258][emoji258]





Sappho said:


> What a fantastic color!!! Looking at that B makes you smile!





H.C.LV. said:


> Love this photo &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;



Thank you so much my dears, hope it brightened up your Monday!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsJstar said:


> Love everyone's pics!! Here's my B30 with my new Fendi charm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301918



Congrats! Beautiful together! 



NestGirl said:


> Love this color!!



Thank you! 


Luv Classics said:


> Beautiful! [emoji51]



Many Hank's! 



smile4me6 said:


> This is gorgeous!!!! Are you still enjoying your Tosca Birkin?



Thanks! Yes I may have to let Ms Tosca appear here again soon! Hope you are well and we are all waiting for your RC reveal!


----------



## periogirl28

Princess D said:


> My preference for bag size changes all the time, that's why I need everything in my collection.  Couple years ago the b25 was my go to bag and this b35 has been in its box since 2010.  For some reason I'm loving how it looks again and I seem to have gotten used to the weight.  It's so convenient for work as I just literally throw all my junk in it
> 
> View attachment 3302301



Definitely a practical size which you carry well. 35s are def not for me!


----------



## periogirl28

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Fabulous!


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *Mini B riding with me *



Love the leopard print and of course the bag! 



tonkamama said:


> Annika08 ~ congrats!  A classic combo, one of the best neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> ******** ~ pretty in pink!
> 
> 
> MrsJstar ~ so cute!
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ this is very pretty color, so unique.  Love it&#128155;&#128155;
> 
> 
> 
> Megt10 ~ you look great!  Beautiful C &#128156;



Thank you tonkamama!


----------



## H.C.LV.

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



This kelly looks great on you! Congrats!! You look very happy


----------



## hclubfan

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302255
> 
> My first Kelly 28. Gold color SHW.  A surprise call from my new SA today (which I'm glad I did ) said this was available. It took a while for this to come my way. Told her any color is fine as long as K28 is available.
> I somehow was having a hard time uploading pics from my laptop, this was uploaded from my phone instead.



What a beautiful first Kelly, annika08!!  Gold is one of the most versatile H colors....congratulations!


----------



## smile4me6

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917




I keep coming back to this photo because it's so pretty and I am so ready for spring!!! I have been hanging on to the thought of a new RC B30 since I sold my B35. Hopefully SOON!!!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful H[emoji170]
> Love the color combination as well as everything else!
> You always put things together perfectly !!


 Thank You very much for your compliments.. I appreciate it so much. Hugs.



periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike. Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> View attachment 3301917


 Pgirl28. I LOVE this Color Combo. It's perfect.. I've always loved unusual color combo and Moutarde is one of the Best Neutral H Yellow ever made. So glad I have it also in my collection.


----------



## Keren16

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Congratulations!!![emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
Fits you perfectly!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917




Such a happy springlike SO[emoji172]


----------



## Sappho

Princess D said:


> My preference for bag size changes all the time, that's why I need everything in my collection.  Couple years ago the b25 was my go to bag and this b35 has been in its box since 2010.  For some reason I'm loving how it looks again and I seem to have gotten used to the weight.  It's so convenient for work as I just literally throw all my junk in it
> 
> View attachment 3302301



The 35 looks great on you and the color pops against your black outfit!


----------



## Sappho

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I love your casual vibe with your gold K!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917



*periogirl,* that SO bi-colored B is the BOMB! Such a happy pic. 



MrsJstar said:


> Love everyone's pics!! Here's my B30 with my new Fendi charm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301918



This Fendi charm has so much personality, perfect with your B30, *MrsJstar*. 



******** said:


> *Mini B riding with me *



Love your mini-B but my question is ~ is that a leopard coat and if so please ID it. **********, am looking for one desperately, lol. 



annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302255
> 
> My first Kelly 28. Gold color SHW.  A surprise call from my new SA today (which I'm glad I did ) said this was available. It took a while for this to come my way. Told her any color is fine as long as K28 is available.
> I somehow was having a hard time uploading pics from my laptop, this was uploaded from my phone instead.





annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



This K28 is super adorable and a great neutral, major congrats, *annika*! 



Princess D said:


> My preference for bag size changes all the time, that's why I need everything in my collection.  Couple years ago the b25 was my go to bag and this b35 has been in its box since 2010.  For some reason I'm loving how it looks again and I seem to have gotten used to the weight.  It's so convenient for work as I just literally throw all my junk in it
> 
> View attachment 3302301



*Princess*, think that your B35 looks great on you, it is the perfect tote.


----------



## tonkamama

Princess D said:


> My preference for bag size changes all the time, that's why I need everything in my collection.  Couple years ago the b25 was my go to bag and this b35 has been in its box since 2010.  For some reason I'm loving how it looks again and I seem to have gotten used to the weight.  It's so convenient for work as I just literally throw all my junk in it
> 
> View attachment 3302301



It looks really nice on you.  

I agree, we need all sizes..

I've learned to use card case for cc and $ instead of a full size wallet makes a big difference on B35 weight.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tonkamama said:


> It looks really nice on you.
> 
> I agree, we need all sizes..
> 
> *I've learned to use card case for cc and $ instead of a full size wallet makes a big difference on B35 weight.*



THIS. My DDs and I are full on into using CC cases instead of wallets ~ makes a huge difference, *tonkamama*.


----------



## megt10

hclubfan said:


> *megt10*, you look amaaazing, as always, and your new Constance is so so pretty!!  I bet you'll get a lots of use out of this little gem, and the color is heavenly!  How are your little pups?!


Thank you. My pups are doing really well. Rudy fits right in and Misha loves him. 


periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917


That a gorgeous bag.


MrsJstar said:


> Love everyone's pics!! Here's my B30 with my new Fendi charm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301918


Love it. I have the same charm in my Colvert B30, that I am wearing today.


Blairbass said:


> Lovely purple!


Thank you.


******** said:


> *Mini B riding with me *



Love this bag so much. What a gorgeous color.


----------



## periogirl28

smile4me6 said:


> I keep coming back to this photo because it's so pretty and I am so ready for spring!!! I have been hanging on to the thought of a new RC B30 since I sold my B35. Hopefully SOON!!!!!



Best of luck, hope to see the RC real soon! Spring cannot come fast enough for me!


----------



## megt10

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302255
> 
> My first Kelly 28. Gold color SHW.  A surprise call from my new SA today (which I'm glad I did ) said this was available. It took a while for this to come my way. Told her any color is fine as long as K28 is available.
> I somehow was having a hard time uploading pics from my laptop, this was uploaded from my phone instead.


Congratulations. I love Gold and it is the perfect size K. 


tonkamama said:


> Annika08 ~ congrats!  A classic combo, one of the best neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> ******** ~ pretty in pink!
> 
> 
> MrsJstar ~ so cute!
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ this is very pretty color, so unique.  Love it&#128155;&#128155;
> 
> 
> 
> Megt10 ~ you look great!  Beautiful C &#128156;


Thank you.


annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Looks fabulous on you.


Princess D said:


> My preference for bag size changes all the time, that's why I need everything in my collection.  Couple years ago the b25 was my go to bag and this b35 has been in its box since 2010.  For some reason I'm loving how it looks again and I seem to have gotten used to the weight.  It's so convenient for work as I just literally throw all my junk in it
> 
> View attachment 3302301


Love the way this looks on you. My preferences for different size bags changes often too. Usually, I keep scaling down because of the weight of the bags.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Only said:


> Thank You very much for your compliments.. I appreciate it so much. Hugs.
> 
> Pgirl28. I LOVE this Color Combo. It's perfect.. I've always loved unusual color combo and Moutarde is one of the Best Neutral H Yellow ever made. So glad I have it also in my collection.



Dear Hermes Only, I know you rock bright colours and you will do Moutarde justice!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Such a happy springlike SO[emoji172]


Thank you Serva!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl,* that SO bi-colored B is the BOMB! Such a happy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> This Fendi charm has so much personality, perfect with your B30, *MrsJstar*.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your mini-B but my question is ~ is that a leopard coat and if so please ID it. **********, am looking for one desperately, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This K28 is super adorable and a great neutral, major congrats, *annika*!
> 
> 
> 
> *Princess*, think that your B35 looks great on you, it is the perfect tote.



Thank you dear Vigee, a super lovely compliment from you!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Thank you. My pups are doing really well. Rudy fits right in and Misha loves him.
> 
> That a gorgeous bag.
> 
> Love it. I have the same charm in my Colvert B30, that I am wearing today.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Love this bag so much. What a gorgeous color.



Thanks and hugs Meg!


----------



## MrH

Mr H meeting ex lover "lemaire" [emoji4]


----------



## Freckles1

periogirl28 said:


> Lots of sunshine these days, making it feel quite springlike.
> Ms Moutarde / Vert Anis makes an appearance. Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 3301917




What a stunning photo! The flowers are beautiful but the bag is amazing!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Darling!!


----------



## CottageCouture

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Awe!! I want to hug you and go shopping!! Love your casual look and your k is perfect!!


----------



## NestGirl

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Adorable!!


----------



## annika08

periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous!




Thanks!


----------



## annika08

NestGirl said:


> Adorable!!




Thanks!


----------



## annika08

CottageCouture said:


> Awe!! I want to hug you and go shopping!! Love your casual look and your k is perfect!!




Aww. Thanks!


----------



## annika08

Freckles1 said:


> Darling!!




Thanks!


----------



## AvrilShower

barkcheejai said:


> It's me in front of the Colosseum







barkcheejai said:


> It's from Topshop
> 
> One more closer pic




Beautiful outfit! Gorgeous bag!!! I was there last summer too hot! You went there at the right weather [emoji4]


----------



## Asherbirkel

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share. ​



Just saw that look!! Amazing combination!  Also i like your attitude &#128522;


----------



## eagle1002us

Princess D said:


> My preference for bag size changes all the time, that's why I need everything in my collection.  Couple years ago the b25 was my go to bag and this b35 has been in its box since 2010.  For some reason I'm loving how it looks again and I seem to have gotten used to the weight.  It's so convenient for work as I just literally throw all my junk in it
> 
> View attachment 3302301


 


Great blue color!!! Prussian blue?   Can't remember the blue colors in that vein but it just looks super!


----------



## eagle1002us

Hermes Only said:


> Prelude to Spring 2016​
> 
> In Kit and Ace Bidwell Pants and White Top, H K40 Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite,
> H Craie CDC RGHW and Horse Power 100cm Froisse scarf.
> Have a Great Day. Thanks for letting me share.​


 


You are so rockin' it!   Your joy is infectious!


----------



## orangeaddict

My latest purchase from Vegas. So happy to get my first C &#128516;

All the best C's; miss constance and coffee &#128541;

Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## orangeaddict

Sorry couldn't load in the first post. 

Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl,* that SO bi-colored B is the BOMB! Such a happy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> This Fendi charm has so much personality, perfect with your B30, *MrsJstar*.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your mini-B but my question is ~ is that a leopard coat and if so please ID it. **********, am looking for one desperately, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This K28 is super adorable and a great neutral, major congrats, *annika*!
> 
> 
> 
> *Princess*, think that your B35 looks great on you, it is the perfect tote.


*Yes dear friend it is. I have 3 leopard coats. This one is by Alice and Olivia from a couple of years ago. I think it was $795. I also have one from Neiman Marcus (their label) priced around the same, and one fur from Fendi. 
I hope you find one *


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

******** said:


> *Mini B riding with me *



Very pretty!!  Is that faux fur?  It's very difficult to find a really good leopard print in faux fur, and yours is fabulous!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## smile4me6

Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!! 
She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!


----------



## Suzie

smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944



Congrats, we are twins! RC is the best red.


----------



## marbella8

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302255
> 
> My first Kelly 28. Gold color SHW.  A surprise call from my new SA today (which I'm glad I did ) said this was available. It took a while for this to come my way. Told her any color is fine as long as K28 is available.
> I somehow was having a hard time uploading pics from my laptop, this was uploaded from my phone instead.



Gorgeous, is it Togo?


----------



## Princess D

eagle1002us said:


> Great blue color!!! Prussian blue?   Can't remember the blue colors in that vein but it just looks super!




It's Blue jean ... When I purchased it in 2007 or 08, it was the only baby blue Hermew made  ... At that time it seemed to be the only choice when I wanted a younger color.. What did I know then in my early 20s?  I would have purchased all available neutrals back then when they were so readily available [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Princess D

megt10 said:


> Congratulations. I love Gold and it is the perfect size K.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fabulous on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the way this looks on you. My preferences for different size bags changes often too. Usually, I keep scaling down because of the weight of the bags.




Thanks!  I have been scaling down over the past few years but my problem is I never sell my bags even if they don't get enough use [emoji24][emoji29] 
And since everyone is wanting b30 or even 25 now.. I would purchase more 35 if they are easier to get.  The big bag trend will come back... They always come back lol


----------



## Princess D

tonkamama said:


> It looks really nice on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we need all sizes..
> 
> 
> 
> I've learned to use card case for cc and $ instead of a full size wallet makes a big difference on B35 weight.




Yeah!  We need all sizes so we can have one handy no matter what occasion and mood.  I'm using my b25 today [emoji16]


----------



## megt10

MrH said:


> Mr H meeting ex lover "lemaire" [emoji4]
> View attachment 3302536


Awesome picture.


orangeaddict said:


> Sorry couldn't load in the first post.
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app


Oh, major congrats. Love the Constance.


smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944


Gorgeous red. Love her.


Princess D said:


> Thanks!  I have been scaling down over the past few years but my problem is I never sell my bags even if they don't get enough use [emoji24][emoji29]
> And since everyone is wanting b30 or even 25 now.. I would purchase more 35 if they are easier to get.  The big bag trend will come back... They always come back lol


I agree big bags will be back. I just can't carry the weight anymore. I have downsized my bags but still have too many since I carry my Hermes bags more than anything else.


----------



## megt10

Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.


----------



## smile4me6

Suzie said:


> Congrats, we are twins! RC is the best red.




Thank you Suzie!!! I am soooo excited!!!


----------



## smile4me6

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.




She is sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## smile4me6

smile4me6 said:


> She is sooooo pretty!!!




Oh, and thank you for your compliment of my bag!!!!


----------



## Suzie

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.



Just lovely Meg, H suits you so very well.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.



Stunning &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## tonkamama

smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944



Congrats!  RC is the best red &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## megt10

smile4me6 said:


> She is sooooo pretty!!!





Suzie said:


> Just lovely Meg, H suits you so very well.





tonkamama said:


> Stunning &#128153;&#128153;



Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## SandySummer

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.




Looking good!!!


----------



## tohtohj

so pretty!!!


----------



## periogirl28

smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944



Yay! So happy for you, lovely and perfect! Many, many congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

orangeaddict said:


> Sorry couldn't load in the first post.
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app



That's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *Yes dear friend it is. I have 3 leopard coats. This one is by Alice and Olivia from a couple of years ago. I think it was $795. I also have one from Neiman Marcus (their label) priced around the same, and one fur from Fendi.
> I hope you find one *



Thanks so much, I have my eye on a Gucci leopard coat but haven't taken the plunge and should really look further.


----------



## smile4me6

tonkamama said:


> Congrats!  RC is the best red &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




It is the absolute best red ever!!! Thank you tonkamama!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

periogirl28 said:


> Yay! So happy for you, lovely and perfect! Many, many congrats!




Thank you periogirl28!!! Now I really need to stay on ban island for a LONG time!!!!! Lol


----------



## smile4me6

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.




I quoted myself when I was trying to thank you for your compliment!!! Soooooo, thank you!!!
Also, if I didn't have Bleu Izmir, I would def want a Colvert B like yours!!!!thanks again for sharing!!


----------



## Sappho

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.




Wow! The Colvert is just gorgeous and the 30 looks great on you!!


----------



## Sappho

smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944




Congrats on your RC B! She is such a beautiful, bright red!


----------



## smile4me6

Sappho said:


> Congrats on your RC B! She is such a beautiful, bright red!




Thank you Sappho!!! It's the best red imho that Hermes does...but I love super bright colors!!!


----------



## hclubfan

smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944



Oooooh congrats smile4me6...that is THE best H red!!!!


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.



Megt10, LOVE those gorgeous shoes on you, and the beautiful Colbert birkin is just perfect with your outfit!! Did you get into a little ready to wear trouble while you were there?!


----------



## thyme

On the way to work with anthracite B35 and Peuple du Vent shawl..


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.



Looking elegant ,Meg !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944



*Winner winner chicken dinner!!!! 
Love your new B! It's just perfect!*


----------



## megt10

SandySummer said:


> Looking good!!!


Thank you.


Sappho said:


> Wow! The Colvert is just gorgeous and the 30 looks great on you!!


Thanks, I love the color. It is such a chameleon. 


hclubfan said:


> Megt10, LOVE those gorgeous shoes on you, and the beautiful Colbert birkin is just perfect with your outfit!! Did you get into a little ready to wear trouble while you were there?!


Thank you. I didn't get into too much trouble. I bought 3 scarves and since I had a credit I only spent 77.00 I think.


chincac said:


> On the way to work with anthracite B35 and Peuple du Vent shawl..


Fabulous bag. One of my all time favorite shawls.


Bobmops said:


> Looking elegant ,Meg !


Thank you, Bopmops.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> On the way to work with anthracite B35 and Peuple du Vent shawl..



Stunning combination, *chincac* and that anthracite B35 with GHW ~ gorgeous!


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks so much, I have my eye on a Gucci leopard coat but haven't taken the plunge and should really look further.


*That sounds divine, I need to see what you have your eye on because I want another! My absolute favorite coats of all time :0*
*Where can I see this delicious Gucci one? *


----------



## Pursebop

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Very pretty!!  Is that faux fur?  It's very difficult to find a really good leopard print in faux fur, and yours is fabulous!!


*yes dear it is  thank you kindly 
and I agree very difficult to find!*


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> On the way to work with anthracite B35 and Peuple du Vent shawl..



A special bag and shawl for a special lady! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl,* that SO bi-colored B is the BOMB! Such a happy pic.
> 
> 
> 
> This Fendi charm has so much personality, perfect with your B30, *MrsJstar*.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your mini-B but my question is ~ is that a leopard coat and if so please ID it. **********, am looking for one desperately, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This K28 is super adorable and a great neutral, major congrats, *annika*!
> 
> 
> 
> *Princess*, think that your B35 looks great on you, it is the perfect tote.



Sometimes great leopard print coats can be found in Vintage shops. I have two that belonged to my aunt from the 1960's. They are fabulous.


----------



## riquita

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.



My favorite look of yours, megt10! Beautiful! One of these days, I'm going to run into you at SCP  It will be like seeing a celebrity!


----------



## megt10

riquita said:


> My favorite look of yours, megt10! Beautiful! One of these days, I'm going to run into you at SCP  It will be like seeing a celebrity!



 that is so kind of you to say, thank you. I may have run into a pf member yesterday. A really nicely dressed woman came up to me and said you look great today. All I could think was that she had to be a pf member. Or she thought I was someone else.


----------



## Rami00

smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944



RC is the best H red. Twinsies. Congrats!


----------



## Sappho

chincac said:


> On the way to work with anthracite B35 and Peuple du Vent shawl..




Just gorgeous! Anthracite with gold is such a stunning combo!!!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Stunning combination, *chincac* and that anthracite B35 with GHW ~ gorgeous!




thank you dear *Vigee*...miss seeing your elegant pics 



periogirl28 said:


> A special bag and shawl for a special lady! &#128077;&#127995;




thank you *periogirl28* 



megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.



twins on the B!! yay...



megt10 said:


> Fabulous bag. One of my all time favorite shawls.



thank you! agree - one of my favourite designs too!



Sappho said:


> Just gorgeous! Anthracite with gold is such a stunning combo!!!



thank you *Sappho *


----------



## ThierryH

Spring greetings to y'all from Ms. B Etoupe/Tosca


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Spring greetings to y'all from Ms. B Etoupe/Tosca



Soooo pretty, I love that it's neutral but with a hidden surprise just for you! ( And with a little hint of it in the stitching/ piping.) )


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Soooo pretty, I love that it's neutral but with a hidden surprise just for you! ( And with a little hint of it in the stitching/ piping.) )



Thanks, periogirl28, that's exactly what I intended - a neutral with just a hint of color on the outside. Here's the inside. Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Thanks, periogirl28, that's exactly what I intended - a neutral with just a hint of color on the outside. Here's the inside. Sorry for the blurry pic.



Thank you! I do love Tosca and that scarf too!


----------



## NestGirl

ThierryH said:


> Thanks, periogirl28, that's exactly what I intended - a neutral with just a hint of color on the outside. Here's the inside. Sorry for the blurry pic.


This is my dream bag!! Stunning!


----------



## smile4me6

Rami00 said:


> RC is the best H red. Twinsies. Congrats!




Hey my bag twin!!! Thank yiou


----------



## Taro

Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.


----------



## EmileH

Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.




I love your bag and your style. Fabulous.


----------



## periogirl28

Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.




This looks great!


----------



## Lanymara

Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.




I love your Kelly! May I ask what size and leather it is?


----------



## Livia1

Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.




Ohhh, I love everything!


----------



## Sappho

Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.



Great pic!! The red is such a great stand out against the black/white/grey outfit!!!


----------



## Sappho

ThierryH said:


> Thanks, periogirl28, that's exactly what I intended - a neutral with just a hint of color on the outside. Here's the inside. Sorry for the blurry pic.



This is fabulous! What a great idea to add the bright color on the piping, stitching, and interior!


----------



## megt10

ThierryH said:


> Spring greetings to y'all from Ms. B Etoupe/Tosca





ThierryH said:


> Thanks, periogirl28, that's exactly what I intended - a neutral with just a hint of color on the outside. Here's the inside. Sorry for the blurry pic.


I absolutely love this bag. What a great combination. 


Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.



Fabulous shot Taro. The bag really pops. I love the shawl with your outfit.


----------



## Rami00

RC B30 in action


----------



## Princess D

chincac said:


> On the way to work with anthracite B35 and Peuple du Vent shawl..




Love everything!!!  Anthracite ghw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] is that box or swift?  I love love love Hermes smooth leather!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Play date for LindyS? &#128536;&#128525;&#128540;
Having lunch with little sister & Lindy doubles Joy&#128512;


----------



## rainneday

Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.





Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action



Beautiful neutrals and red bags! Oh my


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tammytan1122

smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944


 


))


----------



## Princess D

Me and my BE B25, same elevator, same trench but I swear the suit I'm wearing is different [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess by now you'd figure I wear lots of black [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## JE2824

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Absolute perfection on you! The leather is gorgeous, and I love the PHW!! Big Congrats!! I have the same exact bag, but in size 32 coming, You just made me that much more excited about it. LOVE!!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action



My favorite detail is the RC picking up your red in the cuffs! Love!


----------



## smile4me6

Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action




You are one of the reasons why I sold my RC B35  and went on the hunt for my RC B30!!!!! Love this look and thank you for the inspiration!!!


----------



## smile4me6

Princess D said:


> Me and my BE B25, same elevator, same trench but I swear the suit I'm wearing is different [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess by now you'd figure I wear lots of black [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304045




Soooo pretty!!! Love pops of color!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Princess D said:


> Me and my BE B25, same elevator, same trench but I swear the suit I'm wearing is different [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess by now you'd figure I wear lots of black [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304045



BE really pops with an all black outfit! Fabulous!


----------



## smile4me6

tammytan1122 said:


> ))




Heeeeyyyyyy tammytan!!!!!! Thank you for all of your help and time spent on helping me to get this bag!!!!! Tuesday was the best day ever!!!!!!!  I have found a new friend from thousands of miles away!!!!


----------



## tammytan1122




----------



## EmileH

Princess D said:


> Me and my BE B25, same elevator, same trench but I swear the suit I'm wearing is different [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess by now you'd figure I wear lots of black [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304045




You can't go wrong with black and the blue bag is a perfect pop of color with it, have a great day.


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I do love Tosca and that scarf too!





NestGirl said:


> This is my dream bag!! Stunning!





Sappho said:


> This is fabulous! What a great idea to add the bright color on the piping, stitching, and interior!





megt10 said:


> I absolutely love this bag. What a great combination.
> 
> 
> Fabulous shot Taro. The bag really pops. I love the shawl with your outfit.



Thank you all, you are too sweet.


----------



## ThierryH

Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.



Such a lovely Kelly and a great combination. Love it!


----------



## tohtohj

ThierryH said:


> Thanks, periogirl28, that's exactly what I intended - a neutral with just a hint of color on the outside. Here's the inside. Sorry for the blurry pic.


oh my! divine!


----------



## Princess D

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You can't go wrong with black and the blue bag is a perfect pop of color with it, have a great day.




Thank you! 
I wear black so much to a point that I was known as the girl in all black in the building I used to work in.  And my colleagues would comment on how I'm not wearing black on the day I wear grey [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
My rationale is how else will I be able to carry H bags in all pretty colors such as kiwi and rose tyrien if I don't wear black lol


----------



## Princess D

smile4me6 said:


> Soooo pretty!!! Love pops of color!!!







periogirl28 said:


> BE really pops with an all black outfit! Fabulous!




Thank you!  Have a great day ahead!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

Princess D said:


> Love everything!!!  Anthracite ghw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] is that box or swift?  I love love love Hermes smooth leather!




thank you Princess D..it's boxcalf. I love the smooth leathers too..



ThierryH said:


> Thanks, periogirl28, that's exactly what I intended - a neutral with just a hint of color on the outside. Here's the inside. Sorry for the blurry pic.




gorgeous B! 



Princess D said:


> Me and my BE B25, same elevator, same trench but I swear the suit I'm wearing is different [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess by now you'd figure I wear lots of black


 
looking good there..


----------



## Rami00

rainneday said:


> Beautiful neutrals and red bags! Oh my


RC brought some color in my wardrobe. I am pretty boring with neutrals  Thank you. 


periogirl28 said:


> My favorite detail is the RC picking up your red in the cuffs! Love!


WOW! I love how detailed you are...one of the reasons the cuffs were turned out so someone like us pick on that detail. Thank you :kiss:


smile4me6 said:


> You are one of the reasons why I sold my RC B35  and went on the hunt for my RC B30!!!!! Love this look and thank you for the inspiration!!!


OMG I hope you found the size 30. It's my fav bag...if I could dare say that :kiss:


----------



## smile4me6

Rami00 said:


> RC brought some color in my wardrobe. I am pretty boring with neutrals  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I love how detailed you are...one of the reasons the cuffs were turned out so someone like us pick on that detail. Thank you :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I hope you found the size 30. It's my fav bag...if I could dare say that :kiss:




Yep, I found the 30!!!!!!!&#128525;


----------



## audreylita

Obviously taken on Tuesday, a little on delay getting this posted.


----------



## ThierryH

tohtohj said:


> oh my! divine!





chincac said:


> thank you Princess D..it's boxcalf. I love the smooth leathers too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous B!
> 
> 
> 
> looking good there..



Thank you, tohtohj and chincac - Ms. Etoupe/Tosca is


----------



## riquita

megt10 said:


> that is so kind of you to say, thank you. I may have run into a pf member yesterday. A really nicely dressed woman came up to me and said you look great today. All I could think was that she had to be a pf member. Or she thought I was someone else.



If I ever see you, I'll say hi 



ThierryH said:


> Thanks, periogirl28, that's exactly what I intended - a neutral with just a hint of color on the outside. Here's the inside. Sorry for the blurry pic.



ThierryH, your purse is gorgeous. A perfect combination. We're twins on the scarf, but I wish we were twins on that purse too. 



Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.


I love a pop of red in a black and white ensemble. Just gorgeous, Taro!



Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action


I just love your style, RamiOO. I drool over your RC B30 everytime you wear it. 



Princess D said:


> Me and my BE B25, same elevator, same trench but I swear the suit I'm wearing is different [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess by now you'd figure I wear lots of black [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304045


You wear it perfectly! And I love the size of your Birkin. 



audreylita said:


> Obviously taken on Tuesday, a little on delay getting this posted.


That necklace is too cute for words, audreylita. You make me want to add one to my small H collection.


----------



## ThierryH

ThierryH, your purse is gorgeous. A perfect combination. We're twins on the scarf, but I wish we were twins on that purse too. 

Thanks a lot, riquita. Who knows, maybe a similar Birkin will find you one day!


----------



## tonkamama

Princess D said:


> Me and my BE B25, same elevator, same trench but I swear the suit I'm wearing is different [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess by now you'd figure I wear lots of black [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304045




Thanks for posting the BE against black outfit (trench coat), great look!


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action




Wow! Look at the color on that B!! I really like your pics, I like the angles you use. But something is missing from this pic? Where is the pooch photo bomber??


----------



## rainneday

audreylita said:


> Obviously taken on Tuesday, a little on delay getting this posted.



One of my favorite H designs, so simple and pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

Happy St Patrick's Day to those who celebrate! Malachyte Constance in action.


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day to those who celebrate! Malachyte Constance in action.
> 
> View attachment 3304634



Wow! Did a leprechaun surprised you with that beauty for St Pattie's Day?


----------



## periogirl28

Sappho said:


> Wow! Did a leprechaun surprised you with that beauty for St Pattie's Day?



Ah no, I wish I had found this at the end of a rainbow though!


----------



## crazyforbag

Princess D said:


> Me and my BE B25, same elevator, same trench but I swear the suit I'm wearing is different [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess by now you'd figure I wear lots of black [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304045




Perfect!! Sometimes the B25 looks bigger in some pictures.


----------



## thyme

audreylita said:


> Obviously taken on Tuesday, a little on delay getting this posted.



perfect and pretty on you! 



periogirl28 said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day to those who celebrate! Malachyte Constance in action.



ahhhh lovely C!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day to those who celebrate! Malachyte Constance in action.
> 
> View attachment 3304634



Such s PERFECT green on a perfect bag!!


----------



## megt10

riquita said:


> If I ever see you, I'll say hi
> 
> 
> 
> ThierryH, your purse is gorgeous. A perfect combination. We're twins on the scarf, but I wish we were twins on that purse too.
> 
> 
> I love a pop of red in a black and white ensemble. Just gorgeous, Taro!
> 
> 
> I just love your style, RamiOO. I drool over your RC B30 everytime you wear it.
> 
> 
> You wear it perfectly! And I love the size of your Birkin.
> 
> 
> That necklace is too cute for words, audreylita. You make me want to add one to my small H collection.



That would be great.


----------



## Rami00

Sappho said:


> Wow! Look at the color on that B!! I really like your pics, I like the angles you use. But something is missing from this pic? Where is the pooch photo bomber??



Awww thank you! I am hidin from Gingy these days to take pics..LOL!


----------



## marbella8

ThierryH said:


> Spring greetings to y'all from Ms. B Etoupe/Tosca



What a gorgeous combo! Love your taste in bags and colors


----------



## vavavooom

Blue de Galice B30 in action


----------



## chkpfbeliever

vavavooom said:


> Blue de Galice B30 in action
> View attachment 3304994



One of the best H blues in recent years !!  I'm not sure why H hasn't made a lot of SLGs in this color.


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day to those who celebrate! Malachyte Constance in action.
> 
> View attachment 3304634



periogirl28 ~ what a beautiful color, love your collection!  



vavavooom said:


> Blue de Galice B30 in action
> View attachment 3304994



vavavooom ~ lovely blue &#128153; B!  Very pretty!


----------



## smile4me6

vavavooom said:


> Blue de Galice B30 in action
> View attachment 3304994




Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

periogirl28 said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day to those who celebrate! Malachyte Constance in action.
> 
> View attachment 3304634




You have such a gorgeous collection!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> perfect and pretty on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh lovely C!!



Thank you dear! 



hclubfan said:


> Such s PERFECT green on a perfect bag!!



Thanks so much! 



tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ what a beautiful color, love your collection!
> 
> 
> 
> vavavooom ~ lovely blue &#128153; B!  Very pretty!



Thank you tonkamama! 



smile4me6 said:


> You have such a gorgeous collection!!!!!



That's very kind of you!


----------



## periogirl28

vavavooom said:


> Blue de Galice B30 in action
> View attachment 3304994



Oh how lovely is this!


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> Happy St Patrick's Day to those who celebrate! Malachyte Constance in action.
> 
> View attachment 3304634




Gorgeous rich color, love your Constance periogirl!


----------



## Gina123

******** said:


> *Mini B riding with me *




Awww, beautiful! My boy mini is missing your girl mini! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302255
> 
> My first Kelly 28. Gold color SHW.  A surprise call from my new SA today (which I'm glad I did ) said this was available. It took a while for this to come my way. Told her any color is fine as long as K28 is available.
> I somehow was having a hard time uploading pics from my laptop, this was uploaded from my phone instead.







annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Annika, you look effortlessly chic with your gold Kelly! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Princess D said:


> My preference for bag size changes all the time, that's why I need everything in my collection.  Couple years ago the b25 was my go to bag and this b35 has been in its box since 2010.  For some reason I'm loving how it looks again and I seem to have gotten used to the weight.  It's so convenient for work as I just literally throw all my junk in it
> 
> View attachment 3302301







Princess D said:


> Me and my BE B25, same elevator, same trench but I swear the suit I'm wearing is different [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I guess by now you'd figure I wear lots of black [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304045




Princess D, you look fabulous and love both of your B bags!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

orangeaddict said:


> Sorry couldn't load in the first post.
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app







smile4me6 said:


> Periogirl, Look what I got!!!!!!! A Rouge Casaque B30 in Clemence with PHW!!!
> She is soooo pretty and I don't have the fear of messing her up like I did when I had the RC B35 in Epsom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302944







megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.







chincac said:


> On the way to work with anthracite B35 and Peuple du Vent shawl..







ThierryH said:


> Spring greetings to y'all from Ms. B Etoupe/Tosca







Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.







Rami00 said:


> RC B30 in action





This thread moves lightening fast!!![emoji28]

Love all of the eye candies[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

TierryH, your etoupe/tosca is TDF!!![emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Gorgeous rich color, love your Constance periogirl!




Thank you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> This thread moves lightening fast!!![emoji28]
> 
> Love all of the eye candies[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> TierryH, your etoupe/tosca is TDF!!![emoji7]




.


----------



## Gina123

vavavooom said:


> Blue de Galice B30 in action
> View attachment 3304994







audreylita said:


> Obviously taken on Tuesday, a little on delay getting this posted.




Gorgeous Vavavoom!

Audreylita, nice and thank you for voting! [emoji4] all votes matter.


----------



## Gina123

I tend to mix gold with other metals. Any ladies here do the same?


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

audreylita said:


> Obviously taken on Tuesday, a little on delay getting this posted.



Great necklace!!!


----------



## audreylita

LizzyLovesLove said:


> Great necklace!!!


----------



## Fab41

my humble tb20 all week at work&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3305098
> 
> 
> I tend to mix gold with other metals. Any ladies here do the same?



Yup, I do sometimes! 



Fab41 said:


> my humble tb20 all week at work&#9786;&#65039;



Gold is a Classic! Not humble at all.


----------



## Rami00

Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.



Such a gorgeous shot, Rami...LOVE everything in it!!  Gingy looks great with your GT!


----------



## vavavooom

chkpfbeliever said:


> One of the best H blues in recent years !!  I'm not sure why H hasn't made a lot of SLGs in this color.





tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ what a beautiful color, love your collection!
> 
> 
> 
> vavavooom ~ lovely blue &#128153; B!  Very pretty!





smile4me6 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!





periogirl28 said:


> Oh how lovely is this!





Gina123 said:


> Gorgeous Vavavoom!
> 
> Audreylita, nice and thank you for voting! [emoji4] all votes matter.



Thank you guys!!


----------



## tonkamama

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3305098
> 
> 
> I tend to mix gold with other metals. Any ladies here do the same?



Gina, I am normally matchy matchy  but your action shot with mix metals so inspiring and totally chic!



Fab41 said:


> my humble tb20 all week at work&#9786;&#65039;



Fab41 ~  gold is classic, tb20 a perfect work bag.  



Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.



Rami00 ~ what a beautiful dress you wearing and it goes so well with GT ...  Gingy is so cute.


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Such a gorgeous shot, Rami...LOVE everything in it!!  Gingy looks great with your GT!





tonkamama said:


> Rami00 ~ what a beautiful dress you wearing and it goes so well with GT ...  Gingy is so cute.


Thank you gorgeous ladies. Gingy, loves to be included in ALL the pictures


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Fab41 said:


> my humble tb20 all week at work&#9786;&#65039;



Looks great on you. 
Do you mind sharing what twilly design these are?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.



Ohhhhh I don't know who I like more, gingy or Kelly.......ok gingy you win with those eyes!!!!


----------



## Rami00

Dira said:


> Ohhhhh I don't know who I like more, gingy or Kelly.......ok gingy you win with those eyes!!!!



Awww thank you babe. Gingy, always going for max face coverage in every pic


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.



You take such great pics!! Love the outift, the background, the gris T K, and of course I love, love the pooch!!!


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3305098
> 
> 
> I tend to mix gold with other metals. Any ladies here do the same?



I do all the time!! I really love the gold with GH B!!


----------



## Sappho

vavavooom said:


> Blue de Galice B30 in action
> View attachment 3304994



Your bag is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *That sounds divine, I need to see what you have your eye on because I want another! My absolute favorite coats of all time :0*
> *Where can I see this delicious Gucci one? *




**********, it is over in Europe in a small store and there is only one.  If I decide against I will pass on the info. xoxoxo


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Sometimes great leopard print coats can be found in Vintage shops. I have two that belonged to my aunt from the 1960's. They are fabulous.



Thanks, *texasgirlie*, I need to start looking further!


----------



## weibandy

Fab41 said:


> my humble tb20 all week at work&#9786;&#65039;



That is a gorgeous bag.  Love the selection of the twilly.  It looks terrific.


----------



## AMAL Z

&#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128153; ready for another one &#128525;


----------



## Fab41

weibandy said:


> That is a gorgeous bag.  Love the selection of the twilly.  It looks terrific.



thank you... those twillies were my last purchase in paris.. at cdg...lucky finds


----------



## Fab41

AMAL Z said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128153; ready for another one &#128525;



gorgeous!


----------



## rainneday

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3305098
> 
> 
> I tend to mix gold with other metals. Any ladies here do the same?



Totally fine! Love how you styled it! 



Fab41 said:


> my humble tb20 all week at work&#9786;&#65039;



Such a sweet little Tool Box  It's neat to see one from this perspective. 



Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.



Adorable and very pretty!


----------



## rainneday

AMAL Z said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128153; ready for another one &#128525;




Lovely!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.




Its such a lovely pic, it says spring and doggy love!


----------



## periogirl28

Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!



wow absolutely stunning! the dress is amazing...love all the details...


----------



## DizzyFairy

periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865



Love your dress... You look stunning !


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865




Your outfit is so perfect! I love it all.


----------



## LVoe Louis

ThierryH said:


> Spring greetings to y'all from Ms. B Etoupe/Tosca


 


Stunning!


----------



## LVoe Louis

ThierryH said:


> Thanks, periogirl28, that's exactly what I intended - a neutral with just a hint of color on the outside. Here's the inside. Sorry for the blurry pic.


 


You have def inspired me, love this and I am not usually a fan of neutrals, I always tend to love black or bright colours for bags but I do really love this combination.


----------



## Bobmops

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3305098
> 
> 
> I tend to mix gold with other metals. Any ladies here do the same?



Love your style ,Gina !


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.



Gingy stole the show &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.




I'm in love with Gingy! Those eyes are to die for - so adorable!


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3305985

My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Momo0

AMAL Z said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji170] ready for another one [emoji7]




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so beautiful!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865



What a fabulous ensemble periogirl!!  That dress is spectacular (is it beaded?), and the Egee is just perfect with it


----------



## hclubfan

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bella2015, you hit it out of the ballpark with this birkin, and it's all the more special because of all the hard work it represents.  Bravo, and I hope you enjoy your holy grail!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Huge congrats on this one!


----------



## Bella2015

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Huge congrats on this one!







hclubfan said:


> Bella2015, you hit it out of the ballpark with this birkin, and it's all the more special because of all the hard work it represents.  Bravo, and I hope you enjoy your holy grail!





Ty my TPF friends!  I hope you both enjoy the weekend [emoji8]


----------



## Prada Prince

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Congratulations! It's beautiful and more special as it has specific meaning to you! Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## afsweet

Hitting the gym with my bamboo b30. One of my favorite colors ever so I chose to keep my 'skunk' bag!


----------



## ThierryH

LVoe Louis said:


> You have def inspired me, love this and I am not usually a fan of neutrals, I always tend to love black or bright colours for bags but I do really love this combination.



Great to hear that you got some inspiration, LVoe Louis  I prefer neutrals, but a little color just adds the little extra and makes it more interesting. I also love my Gold/Orange B35. It's so classy, timeless, yet a little unusual.


----------



## 26Alexandra

ThierryH said:


> Great to hear that you got some inspiration, LVoe Louis  I prefer neutrals, but a little color just adds the little extra and makes it more interesting. I also love my Gold/Orange B35. It's so classy, timeless, yet a little unusual.




Your B is perfect!!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> wow absolutely stunning! the dress is amazing...love all the details...



Thank you dear! 



DizzyFairy said:


> Love your dress... You look stunning !



Thanks so much, that's sweet! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your outfit is so perfect! I love it all.



Thank you dear PP! 



hclubfan said:


> What a fabulous ensemble periogirl!!  That dress is spectacular (is it beaded?), and the Egee is just perfect with it



Thanks, yes it is beaded and sequined and super heavy to wear!


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 ~ glamour and you look gorgeous!  &#128525;&#128525;



periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865



Bella ~ congrats, you will be enjoying her forever!  &#128536;



Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



stephc005 ~ really pretty color, no wonder you don't want to part with her...  &#128154;&#128154;


stephc005 said:


> Hitting the gym with my bamboo b30. One of my favorite colors ever so I chose to keep my 'skunk' bag!



ThierryH ~ so unique and classy!  


ThierryH said:


> Great to hear that you got some inspiration, LVoe Louis  I prefer neutrals, but a little color just adds the little extra and makes it more interesting. I also love my Gold/Orange B35. It's so classy, timeless, yet a little unusual.


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ glamour and you look gorgeous!  &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> Bella ~ congrats, you will be enjoying her forever!  &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> stephc005 ~ really pretty color, no wonder you don't want to part with her...  &#128154;&#128154;
> 
> 
> ThierryH ~ so unique and classy!



Thank you tonkamama!


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Great to hear that you got some inspiration, LVoe Louis  I prefer neutrals, but a little color just adds the little extra and makes it more interesting. I also love my Gold/Orange B35. It's so classy, timeless, yet a little unusual.



Another beauty!


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865



Wow! Periogirl, You never cease to amaze me! What a dress! You look fabulous!


----------



## Sappho

ThierryH said:


> Great to hear that you got some inspiration, LVoe Louis  I prefer neutrals, but a little color just adds the little extra and makes it more interesting. I also love my Gold/Orange B35. It's so classy, timeless, yet a little unusual.




Yes! Classy and unique! I love the contrast of the gold and orange!


----------



## Sappho

stephc005 said:


> Hitting the gym with my bamboo b30. One of my favorite colors ever so I chose to keep my 'skunk' bag!




What a bright and refreshing color!


----------



## Sappho

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Congratulations on getting your holy grail!! Enjoy!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865




You look fabulous! Your BB egee fits rights in!


----------



## honhon

ThierryH said:


> Great to hear that you got some inspiration, LVoe Louis  I prefer neutrals, but a little color just adds the little extra and makes it more interesting. I also love my Gold/Orange B35. It's so classy, timeless, yet a little unusual.


love this combo....a little extra is the key


----------



## Bella2015

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ glamour and you look gorgeous!  [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella ~ congrats, you will be enjoying her forever!  [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephc005 ~ really pretty color, no wonder you don't want to part with her...  [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThierryH ~ so unique and classy!




Ty Tonkamama[emoji8]


----------



## Bella2015

Sappho said:


> Congratulations on getting your holy grail!! Enjoy!




Ty Sappho [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

Prada Prince said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful and more special as it has specific meaning to you! Enjoy it in good health!




Ty Prada Prince [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

RC in action! Have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## AMAL Z

Thank u


----------



## QuelleFromage

Taro said:


> Shades of black white and grey are my standard outfit colors. Tyger tyger in the corner, and my rouge H Kelly front and center today.


LOVE those loafers!!! Bag is to die for - Rouge H is my favorite in a Kelly. But would you ID the shoes?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Fab41 said:


> my humble tb20 all week at work&#9786;&#65039;



Love the Toolbox!



Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.



I am in love with your dog 



ThierryH said:


> Great to hear that you got some inspiration, LVoe Louis  I prefer neutrals, but a little color just adds the little extra and makes it more interesting. I also love my Gold/Orange B35. It's so classy, timeless, yet a little unusual.



What a fabulous combo, reminds me a bit of my So Flash K.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> Went to SCP today. Wore my Colvert B 30.



*megt* - You're coordinated from head to toe ! Love the Colvert on you and the 30 size is just the right proportion for the ladylike look !!


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> RC in action! Have a good weekend ladies!



hot and perfection rami


----------



## ThierryH

26Alexandra said:


> Your B is perfect!!



Thank you, dear Alexandra


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Another beauty!





Sappho said:


> Yes! Classy and unique! I love the contrast of the gold and orange!





honhon said:


> love this combo....a little extra is the key



Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## ThierryH

QuelleFromage said:


> What a fabulous combo, reminds me a bit of my So Flash K.



Many thanks, dear QuelleFromage - your Kelly is stunning! I'm totally in love with her


----------



## Mandy K

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Stunning and totally worth the wait! [emoji7]


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


> RC in action! Have a good weekend ladies!




Absolutely stunning as always! [emoji7] you have such an enviable wardrobe


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.




So elegant! Your shots never fail to disappoint! [emoji7]


----------



## ThierryH

Rami00 said:


> RC in action! Have a good weekend ladies!



Rami, what an amazing dress! Perfect combo, simply TDF


----------



## ThierryH

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Congrats, dear Bella - a perfect choice, it will never go out of style!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## theITbag

Out to dinner last night with Bordeaux Medora 23 and black and white St John dress and jacket.


----------



## theITbag

periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865




We are Egee twins.  Love the look!!!


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> RC in action! Have a good weekend ladies!




Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rami00

QuelleFromage said:


> I am in love with your dog K.



Thank you so much. So am I, he is my baby.


noreen_uk said:


> hot and perfection rami


Thank you Noreen!


Mandy K said:


> Absolutely stunning as always! [emoji7] you have such an enviable wardrobe





Mandy K said:


> So elegant! Your shots never fail to disappoint! [emoji7]


Thank you For all the love Mandy!


ThierryH said:


> Rami, what an amazing dress! Perfect combo, simply TDF


Thank you Thierry.


Sappho said:


> Just gorgeous!!!


Thank you xx


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> RC in action! Have a good weekend ladies!



Super sexy!


----------



## periogirl28

theITbag said:


> Out to dinner last night with Bordeaux Medora 23 and black and white St John dress and jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306847



Ooo fabulous bag and arm stack!


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Love the Toolbox!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with your dog
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous combo, reminds me a bit of my So Flash K.



Love, love this!


----------



## periogirl28

theITbag said:


> We are Egee twins.  Love the look!!!



Great to be twins!


----------



## periogirl28

Sappho said:


> You look fabulous! Your BB egee fits rights in!



Thanks so much! I was actually going to use a vintage Victorian bag but not having mobiles in those days, my iPhone doesn't fit!


----------



## NikkyJjang

Se we


----------



## Lilpaws

periogirl28 said:


> So happy to get my Panthera GM, hoping to add another! Gold Swift Birkin and a little Panther from a red box.
> 
> View attachment 3297184
> 
> View attachment 3297186


omg I love love your ring!! stunning


----------



## chanelbaby26

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Congrats Bella2015! I'm still waiting for my holy grail too but in GHW &#128521;


----------



## periogirl28

Lilpaws said:


> omg I love love your ring!! stunning



Thank you, it's only a humble piece. I love him cos he is so cute!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865





Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





stephc005 said:


> Hitting the gym with my bamboo b30. One of my favorite colors ever so I chose to keep my 'skunk' bag!





ThierryH said:


> Great to hear that you got some inspiration, LVoe Louis  I prefer neutrals, but a little color just adds the little extra and makes it more interesting. I also love my Gold/Orange B35. It's so classy, timeless, yet a little unusual.





Rami00 said:


> RC in action! Have a good weekend ladies!





QuelleFromage said:


> Love the Toolbox!
> 
> I am in love with your dog
> 
> What a fabulous combo, reminds me a bit of my So Flash K.



Have been away for a week and thanks for all of the eye-candy, love each of these H bags and the outfits! Thanks again for the wonderful action pics.


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> RC in action! Have a good weekend ladies!



Rami you are absolutely breathtakingly stunning!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3305985
> 
> My holy grail bag!  I've wanted a Noir B since the very moment I entered the full time work force.  23 years later, I finally have her in my life [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Congratulations you must have an amazing sister who told you about that bag

Love ya!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865


Love This Dress.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ThierryH said:


> Great to hear that you got some inspiration, LVoe Louis  I prefer neutrals, but a little color just adds the little extra and makes it more interesting. I also love my Gold/Orange B35. It's so classy, timeless, yet a little unusual.



This looks amazing.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> RC in action! Have a good weekend ladies!



Such a pretty red. 
I passed on a RC birkin ( because of the leather) but yours looks wonderful with your outfit. &#128149;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

theITbag said:


> Out to dinner last night with Bordeaux Medora 23 and black and white St John dress and jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306847



Such an elegant clutch


----------



## texasgirliegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Love the Toolbox!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with your dog
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous combo, reminds me a bit of my So Flash K.



Love!!


----------



## Bella2015

Dira said:


> Congratulations you must have an amazing sister who told you about that bag
> 
> 
> 
> Love ya!




Hehehe. Yes I do have an amazing sister [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Lilpaws

pumpkiim said:


> Green ensemble [emoji172][emoji172][emoji246]
> View attachment 3093797


ahhhh, screams opulence- love it....including your nails


----------



## Lilpaws

periogirl28 said:


> When my SA calls, it's time to go to the store.
> View attachment 3094834


Omg I love your whole outfit, amazing....To the nines


----------



## ThierryH

texasgirliegirl said:


> This looks amazing.



Thanks a lot, dear texasgirliegirl


----------



## Millicat

Me, this morning, vintage Saddle Bag to run errands.


----------



## Hermes Only

Asherbirkel said:


> Just saw that look!! Amazing combination!  Also i like your attitude &#128522;


 Thank You so much...Appreciate it. 




eagle1002us said:


> You are so rockin' it!   Your joy is infectious!


 Thanks for the lovely words ..Hugs!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Super sexy!


Thank you :kiss:


Dira said:


> Rami you are absolutely breathtakingly stunning!!!!!


You are a sweetheart. Thank you xx


texasgirliegirl said:


> Such a pretty red.
> I passed on a RC birkin ( because of the leather) but yours looks wonderful with your outfit. &#128149;


Thank you texasgirliegirl. It's my fav bag of all times. I hope you find the perfect one.


----------



## MrsWashington

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302260
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Lovely look! What a beautiful bag.


----------



## MSO13

Panthera 08 with Etain K35, you know you're excited about a shawl when you wear it the very next day after buying!! 
View attachment 3308311


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have been away for a week and thanks for all of the eye-candy, love each of these H bags and the outfits! Thanks again for the wonderful action pics.




Ty VigeeLeBrun [emoji8]


----------



## Freckles1

You are a rockstar MrsO. Love your style


----------



## Sappho

MrsOwen3 said:


> Panthera 08 with Etain K35, you know you're excited about a shawl when you wear it the very next day after buying!!
> View attachment 3308311




Love, love the panthera shawl and etain K! Great blend of colors with your whole ensemble!


----------



## annika08

MrsWashington said:


> Lovely look! What a beautiful bag.


Thank you.


----------



## rainneday

Hi! Here is my mousseline in the Brides de Gala en Finesse, my white Clic Clac and anemone KDT OOTD.

Gigantic pictures! Sorry!


----------



## rainneday

Millicat said:


> Me, this morning, vintage Saddle Bag to run errands.



Cool bag! I have never seen this style before...



MrsOwen3 said:


> Panthera 08 with Etain K35, you know you're excited about a shawl when you wear it the very next day after buying!!
> View attachment 3308311



Omg gorgeous!  This shawl is perfect with the rest of your outfit!


----------



## jpezmom

rainneday said:


> Hi! Here is my mousseline in the Brides de Gala en Finesse, my white Clic Clac and anemone KDT OOTD.
> 
> Gigantic pictures! Sorry!


Gorgeous mousseline, bracelets, and OOTD!   You are inspiring me to try a mousseline - it looks so effortless and beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rainneday

jpezmom said:


> Gorgeous mousseline, bracelets, and OOTD!   You are inspiring me to try a mousseline - it looks so effortless and beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!



Hi! Oh dear, I owe you one big email! I am so sorry. I promise it will come by end of the week! 

Thank you!!! Hahaha that first picture shows my floor off nicely  I have no clue what I am doing when I upload to tpf. 

Definitely try one, they are perfect for Spring. I wore this one the past weekend when we had a break in the rain, it was neither too warm nor too lightweight. There are some beautiful options out right now, I forget what it is called, but the one with the sea life is phenomenal. 

Talk to you soon! xoxoxo


----------



## noreen_uk

theITbag said:


> Out to dinner last night with Bordeaux Medora 23 and black and white St John dress and jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306847


hope you had a good dinner with your medora



Millicat said:


> Me, this morning, vintage Saddle Bag to run errands.


love your  bag



MrsOwen3 said:


> Panthera 08 with Etain K35, you know you're excited about a shawl when you wear it the very next day after buying!!
> View attachment 3308311


such a beautiful panthera mrsO and perfectly match with your gorgeous K



rainneday said:


> Hi! Here is my mousseline in the Brides de Gala en Finesse, my white Clic Clac and anemone KDT OOTD.
> 
> Gigantic pictures! Sorry!



beautiful moussie and arm candy rainneday


----------



## H.C.LV.

rainneday said:


> Hi! Here is my mousseline in the Brides de Gala en Finesse, my white Clic Clac and anemone KDT OOTD.
> 
> Gigantic pictures! Sorry!



Beautiful! &#128522;


----------



## rainneday

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful moussie and arm candy rainneday



Thank you, Noreen!  I was surprised to find that the hem of the moussie matches Anemone perfectly. 



H.C.LV. said:


> Beautiful! &#55357;&#56842;



Thank you, H.C.LV.!


----------



## periogirl28

rainneday said:


> Hi! Here is my mousseline in the Brides de Gala en Finesse, my white Clic Clac and anemone KDT OOTD.
> 
> Gigantic pictures! Sorry!



Twins on the mousse, this is really a welcome to Soring! Love you Anemone KDT!


----------



## periogirl28

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love This Dress.


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Lilpaws said:


> Omg I love your whole outfit, amazing....To the nines





Millicat said:


> Me, this morning, vintage Saddle Bag to run errands.



Fantastic! So practical and so Hermes!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Panthera 08 with Etain K35, you know you're excited about a shawl when you wear it the very next day after buying!!
> View attachment 3308311



Absolutely perfect!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Blingaddict

Couple of casual looks with Taupe 35 cm Birkin.


----------



## rainneday

periogirl28 said:


> Twins on the mousse, this is really a welcome to Soring! Love you Anemone KDT!



Yay! A twin  Thank you very much, Periogirl!


----------



## rainneday

Blingaddict said:


> Couple of casual looks with Taupe 35 cm Birkin.
> View attachment 3308540



Stunning! I especially love the colors in your second outfit and how you've styled it!


----------



## Cordeliere

rainneday said:


> Hi! Here is my mousseline in the Brides de Gala en Finesse, my white Clic Clac and anemone KDT OOTD.
> 
> Gigantic pictures! Sorry!




Love the colors in your Brides de Gala en Finesse, especially the hem.


----------



## MRLively

Hi there I am new here and I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself! Me and one of my faves. Birkin 35 in Courchevel Epsom with GHW.


----------



## MRLively

Wow I dont know why that photo looks so terrible! Here's me and my other GHW baby Kelly in black box. I'm a sellier girl all the way.


----------



## rainneday

Cordeliere said:


> Love the colors in your Brides de Gala en Finesse, especially the hem.



Thank you, Cordeliere! That is my favorite part as well, I love that it matches Anemone 



MRLively said:


> Hi there I am new here and I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself! Me and one of my faves. Birkin 35 in Courchevel Epsom with GHW.





MRLively said:


> Wow I dont know why that photo looks so terrible! Here's me and my other GHW baby Kelly in black box. I'm a sellier girl all the way.



Beautiful K and B, MRLively! Welcome! :welcome2:


----------



## Sappho

Blingaddict said:


> Couple of casual looks with Taupe 35 cm Birkin.
> View attachment 3308540



Casual chic!! I'm really loving taupe!! What a great neutral color!


----------



## annika08

JE2824 said:


> Absolute perfection on you! The leather is gorgeous, and I love the PHW!! Big Congrats!! I have the same exact bag, but in size 32 coming, You just made me that much more excited about it. LOVE!!



Thanks! I'm sure you'll love it too. BUT I wish I was offered a different color since my B30 is kinda on the same brown family. Maybe a SO in the future.


----------



## Purrsey

Just wanna share my bag of the day. I'm loving her to bits because she can hold everything I need for the work day. My other bags I usually have to carry a second document bag. She is B35 Ardennes.


----------



## MrsJstar

MRLively said:


> Hi there I am new here and I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself! Me and one of my faves. Birkin 35 in Courchevel Epsom with GHW.





MRLively said:


> Wow I dont know why that photo looks so terrible! Here's me and my other GHW baby Kelly in black box. I'm a sellier girl all the way.



Great pics! Beautiful bags and style!!


----------



## chanelbaby26

MRLively said:


> Wow I dont know why that photo looks so terrible! Here's me and my other GHW baby Kelly in black box. I'm a sellier girl all the way.



Beautiful black box Kelly! My favorite one of all&#128522;! Enjoy her!


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Me, this morning, vintage Saddle Bag to run errands.



 *Millicat*..good to see you! perfect bag for running errands..



theITbag said:


> Out to dinner last night with Bordeaux Medora 23 and black and white St John dress and jacket.



looking good...the medor rocks!


----------



## LaChocolat

Brazil maxi twilly dressing up my bump and plain black dress. 5.5 weeks, go, baby go!


----------



## meridian

LaChocolat said:


> Brazil maxi twilly dressing up my bump and plain black dress. 5.5 weeks, go, baby go!



Sooo cute and very creative!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meridian

LaChocolat said:


> Brazil maxi twilly dressing up my bump and plain black dress. 5.5 weeks, go, baby go!



Sooo cute!!!


----------



## EmileH

LaChocolat said:


> Brazil maxi twilly dressing up my bump and plain black dress. 5.5 weeks, go, baby go!




Yayyyy! You look fabulous. Health and happiness to you and your baby.


----------



## Cordeliere

LaChocolat said:


> Brazil maxi twilly dressing up my bump and plain black dress. 5.5 weeks, go, baby go!



Starting the fashion training early.


----------



## Freckles1

LaChocolat said:


> Brazil maxi twilly dressing up my bump and plain black dress. 5.5 weeks, go, baby go!




You are beautiful LaChocolat!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LaChocolat said:


> Brazil maxi twilly dressing up my bump and plain black dress. 5.5 weeks, go, baby go!



You look great!!
Best wishes to you &#127800;


----------



## Serva1

LaChocolat said:


> Brazil maxi twilly dressing up my bump and plain black dress. 5.5 weeks, go, baby go!




Looks very cute , congrats and wish you and the baby the best of health [emoji1]


----------



## l.ch.

Mots et gourmettes heading to Côte d' Azur for a short break!


----------



## Sappho

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3309589
> 
> 
> Just wanna share my bag of the day. I'm loving her to bits because she can hold everything I need for the work day. My other bags I usually have to carry a second document bag. She is B35 Ardennes.




I love how you decorated your B!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MRLively said:


> Hi there I am new here and I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself! Me and one of my faves. Birkin 35 in Courchevel Epsom with GHW.



Thanks for stopping by. Great shot with your B35.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sappho said:


> I love how you decorated your B!



+1. Just the right amount of colors.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Millicat said:


> Me, this morning, vintage Saddle Bag to run errands.



*Millicat*- It has been a while since we saw you here.  Welcome back and great bag to run your errands.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

l.ch. said:


> Mots et gourmettes heading to Côte d' Azur for a short break!



A sunny scarf to brighten the day !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsOwen3 said:


> Panthera 08 with Etain K35, you know you're excited about a shawl when you wear it the very next day after buying!!
> View attachment 3308311



Looking great. I'll never get tired of Etoupe !


----------



## frenchyfind

Hello Spring 2016 B30 rougetomate in Clemence GHW


----------



## Nankali

Wow, you look smashing periogirl28!! Love your Egee! 



periogirl28 said:


> Attended a charity fundraiser last night. The theme was The Roaring 20s and the original Art Deco ballroom was amazing. Carried my Black Box Egee. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3305865


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Nankali

Love everything in this picture!  I very much admire your style Rami00!



Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.


----------



## MSO13

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looking great. I'll never get tired of Etoupe !




Thank you!! Its an Etain SO


----------



## Blingaddict

Taupe 35.. 
Thank you for letting me share[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Noir Birkin 40 out in the spring sunshine today...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

frenchyfind said:


> Hello Spring 2016 B30 rougetomate in Clemence GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310896



Gorgeous. 
Love!!


----------



## annika08

My gold K28 for today.


----------



## Sappho

frenchyfind said:


> Hello Spring 2016 B30 rougetomate in Clemence GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310896



What a gorgeous pic!! I love red with GHW!!!


----------



## Sappho

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311039
> View attachment 3311040
> 
> Taupe 35..
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Your taupe B is beautiful! I love your casual chic vibe!


----------



## Sappho

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Noir Birkin 40 out in the spring sunshine today...
> 
> View attachment 3311174
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311175
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311176



Wow! The 40B looks great on you!! Love the horsey too! 
Enjoy the weather!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Noir Birkin 40 out in the spring sunshine today...
> 
> View attachment 3311174
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311175
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311176



Every B & K has a story behind it.  Yours is great ! Enjoy her in the nice spring weather.


----------



## allyrae

Hello from Pisa! My Berline 28 is proving to be such a perfect traveling companion [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Haven't contributed to this thread in an age, my apologies for looking at all this wonderful eye-candy without giving back. 

Out to dinner a few evenings ago but not in the best of moods, wearing my argile/etoupe Ghillies and my RGHW craie CDC


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread in an age, my apologies for looking at all this wonderful eye-candy without giving back.
> 
> Out to dinner a few evenings ago but not in the best of moods, wearing my argile/etoupe Ghillies and my RGHW CDC




Vigee, you look so beautiful!!! I cannot remember seeing you in beige, you always look stunning with red accessories, but this looks good too. I'm more of a neutral person myself, white being my favourite colour. Happy Easter [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Vigee, you look so beautiful!!! I cannot remember seeing you in beige, you always look stunning with red accessories, but this looks good too. I'm more of a neutral person myself, white being my favourite colour. Happy Easter [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks *Serva*! I love neutrals or monochromatic outfit colors. Sorry for the prune face, I was not a happy camper that evening lol.

Happy Easter to you!


----------



## Mandy K

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread in an age, my apologies for looking at all this wonderful eye-candy without giving back.
> 
> Out to dinner a few evenings ago but not in the best of moods, wearing my argile/etoupe Ghillies and my RGHW CDC




So elegant! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Suzie

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311039
> View attachment 3311040
> 
> Taupe 35..
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Love your top in the first pic, if you don't mind me asking, who is the designer?


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread in an age, my apologies for looking at all this wonderful eye-candy without giving back.
> 
> Out to dinner a few evenings ago but not in the best of moods, wearing my argile/etoupe Ghillies and my RGHW craie CDC



you are always elegant *Vigee*..hope you  are having a good weekend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> you are always elegant *Vigee*..hope you  are having a good weekend!



Thanks, *chincac*. The weather is much better here now, the sun really improves my mood  I was so not looking forward to going to dinner that evening!

Hope that you are well, my friend.


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread in an age, my apologies for looking at all this wonderful eye-candy without giving back.
> 
> Out to dinner a few evenings ago but not in the best of moods, wearing my argile/etoupe Ghillies and my RGHW craie CDC



You are so chic, Vigee...love everything about this photo (gorgeous cardigan!)


----------



## Beads123

Feu picotin 22 travelling to lunch today


----------



## HummingBird1

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311039
> View attachment 3311040
> 
> Taupe 35..
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


Love both outfits with your gorgeous B35, so stylish!


----------



## HummingBird1

Despite not feeling in a good mood you look wonderful! You K and CDC are sublime. Hope you are feeling in a better place now.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *chincac*. The weather is much better here now, the sun really improves my mood  I was so not looking forward to going to dinner that evening!
> 
> Hope that you are well, my friend.



Glad you're feeling better! I am well. Actually in your part of the world right now.. Cold today in NYC.. Getting ready to hit upper East side..with PdV shawl and craie tpm evie..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HummingBird1 said:


> Despite not feeling in a good mood you look wonderful! You K and CDC are sublime. Hope you are feeling in a better place now.



Thanks, *HummingBird* ~ I definitely am! 



chincac said:


> Glad you're feeling better! I am well. Actually in your part of the world right now.. Cold today in NYC.. Getting ready to hit upper East side..with PdV shawl and craie tpm evie..



*chincac*, you look fab and tell me why did I not buy that PdV GM???? It looks gorgeous on you and you are ready to hit the UES in style.


----------



## sunflower_13

I got this beautiful baby two days ago. My new-to-me Lindy 30cm. Ready to start my day.


----------



## Purrsey

My toile in action in the ladies room


----------



## tonkamama

annika08 ~ gold K28 is perfect size for you.  Looking great.


annika08 said:


> My gold K28 for today.



allyrae ~ Berline makes a great travel bag, hope to see more action shots.  


allyrae said:


> Hello from Pisa! My Berline 28 is proving to be such a perfect traveling companion [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3311560



VigeeLeBrun ~ gorgeous &#128525;...  Hope you feel better soon.  


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread in an age, my apologies for looking at all this wonderful eye-candy without giving back.
> 
> Out to dinner a few evenings ago but not in the best of moods, wearing my argile/etoupe Ghillies and my RGHW craie CDC



Purrsey ~ your toile Kelly is so chic.  


Purrsey said:


> My toile in action in the ladies room
> View attachment 3312152


----------



## tonkamama

Beads, so cute especially pairing with thorgange poppy rodeo.  



Beads123 said:


> Feu picotin 22 travelling to lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311961



Chincac ~ tpm is so cute, you look cozy and chic!  



chincac said:


> Glad you're feeling better! I am well. Actually in your part of the world right now.. Cold today in NYC.. Getting ready to hit upper East side..with PdV shawl and craie tpm evie..


----------



## MrsWashington

annika08 said:


> My gold K28 for today.



lovely look & bag!


----------



## theITbag

OOTD tonight with K32 Etoupe GHW.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks so much! I was actually going to use a vintage Victorian bag but not having mobiles in those days, my iPhone doesn't fit!


 


*Periogirl28*, can you sneak a pix of vintage Victorian bag in this thread?  Would like to see it.


----------



## Rami00

New additions to my H family.


----------



## aiki

Lovely!


----------



## aiki

Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.


Gingy is so cute


----------



## cavalla

Rami00 said:


> Gris T K32 and Gingy in action.



Such a gorgeous picture. Nice dress!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, you look fab and tell me why did I not buy that PdV GM???? It looks gorgeous on you and you are ready to hit the UES in style.



thank you *Vigee.*..and yes why did you not buy the PdV GM??!!  it was lovely in NYC today..visited Moynat and H Madison..both stores were amazing and I had lovely service in both stores even though i did not buy anything! 



tonkamama said:


> Chincac ~ tpm is so cute, you look cozy and chic!



thank you *tonkamama* was rather cold but very sunny in NYC today so had to keep doubly warm..


----------



## weibandy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread in an age, my apologies for looking at all this wonderful eye-candy without giving back.
> 
> Out to dinner a few evenings ago but not in the best of moods, wearing my argile/etoupe Ghillies and my RGHW craie CDC



Perhaps not in the best of moods - but certainly in the best of taste!  You look stunning.


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 ~ congrats on your new Jige!  Beautiful color, totally you 


Rami00 said:


> New additions to my H family.



theITbag ~ very classy.  



theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight with K32 Etoupe GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312449


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks all for your wonderful feedback and a huge shout-out to the beautiful pics posted recently on this thread ~ so many gorgeous H bags!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Rami00 said:


> New additions to my H family.



Love Jige&#128155; What colour is it? Curry?


----------



## Rami00

cavalla said:


> Such a gorgeous picture. Nice dress!


Thank you.


aiki said:


> Gingy is so cute


Thank you.


tonkamama said:


> Rami00 ~ congrats on your new Jige!  Beautiful color, totally you
> 
> 
> theITbag ~ very classy.


Thank you tonkamoma. The color was right up my alley so I couldn't resist.


Orangefanatic said:


> Love Jige&#128155; What colour is it? Curry?


Thank you. It's argile.


----------



## marbella8

theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight with K32 Etoupe GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312449



Your étoupe Kelly is stunning!


----------



## marbella8

chincac said:


> Glad you're feeling better! I am well. Actually in your part of the world right now.. Cold today in NYC.. Getting ready to hit upper East side..with PdV shawl and craie tpm evie..



That craie tpm looks so good with the amazon strap!


----------



## marbella8

chincac said:


> Glad you're feeling better! I am well. Actually in your part of the world right now.. Cold today in NYC.. Getting ready to hit upper East side..with PdV shawl and craie tpm evie..



That craie tpm looks so good with the amazon strap!


----------



## marbella8

frenchyfind said:


> Hello Spring 2016 B30 rougetomate in Clemence GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310896



How beautiful and perfect for Spring


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marbella8

Millicat said:


> Me, this morning, vintage Saddle Bag to run errands.



I love your vintage collection!!!! Such a great, casual vibe all the vintage H have


----------



## Millicat

marbella8 said:


> I love your vintage collection!!!! Such a great, casual vibe all the vintage H have



Thank you 
The whole casual, laid back vibes of the 70's and 80's really appeal to me and that's what draws me to a lot of the bags I buy !


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> New additions to my H family.



Another classic! You always have great taste!


----------



## marbella8

Millicat said:


> Thank you
> The whole casual, laid back vibes of the 70's and 80's really appeal to me and that's what draws me to a lot of the bags I buy !



Yes, I have to agree. Probably why I love vintage H as well


----------



## marbella8

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3311039
> View attachment 3311040
> 
> Taupe 35..
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Taupe is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## marbella8

MRLively said:


> Hi there I am new here and I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself! Me and one of my faves. Birkin 35 in Courchevel Epsom with GHW.



This is such a fabulous look, and I love your Kelly too, with the cuff on that top/coat!!!!


----------



## 26Alexandra




----------



## mygoodies

Which 1 is cuter? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] HAPPY EASTER LOVELIES!!!


----------



## HummingBird1

Today's details in action: Blue electric So Kelly with clic clacs, gallop chromatique scarf and Isabel Marent shoes. 
Happy Easter!


----------



## Freckles1

mygoodies said:


> Which 1 is cuter? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] HAPPY EASTER LOVELIES!!!
> View attachment 3312960




Happy Easter!
Great pic!


----------



## HummingBird1

Rami00 said:


> New additions to my H family.


Gorgeous and a total classic. Congratulations!


----------



## HummingBird1

theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight with K32 Etoupe GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312449


So well put together and stunning K!


----------



## thyme

marbella8 said:


> That craie tpm looks so good with the amazon strap!



thank you *marbella8* 



mygoodies said:


> Which 1 is cuter? HAPPY EASTER LOVELIES!!!



what a cute pic! 



HummingBird1 said:


> Today's details in action: Blue electric So Kelly with clic clacs, gallop chromatique scarf and Isabel Marent shoes.
> Happy Easter!



lovely K and accessories!


----------



## H.C.LV.

HummingBird1 said:


> Today's details in action: Blue electric So Kelly with clic clacs, gallop chromatique scarf and Isabel Marent shoes.
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 3312968
> View attachment 3312969



Gorgeous So Kelly!! We are shoes twins.... I love them soon much, really comfortable and stylish


----------



## Blue Rain

mygoodies said:


> Which 1 is cuter? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] HAPPY EASTER LOVELIES!!!
> View attachment 3312960




It's a tie to me, but I know what my mother would have said "I'll always choose the one that doesn't poo and pee".


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## theITbag

OOTD in my standard tank top and yoga pants...casual with B35 indigo/blue jean Togo with ruthenium hw.  My very first H bag ever...purchased a decade ago.  She still looks great.


----------



## tonkamama

26Alexandra ~ so cute ...  Perfect pairing with Chanel 



26Alexandra said:


> View attachment 3312931



mygoodies ~ Omg!...  Both are just too cute!  


mygoodies said:


> Which 1 is cuter? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] HAPPY EASTER LOVELIES!!!
> View attachment 3312960




HummingBird1 ~ BE So Kelly looking so chic!  


HummingBird1 said:


> Today's details in action: Blue electric So Kelly with clic clacs, gallop chromatique scarf and Isabel Marent shoes.
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 3312968
> View attachment 3312969


----------



## thyme

Central Park,  NYC on a beautiful sunny day


----------



## annika08

Happy Easter everyone. Loving my K28 gold.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3313304
> 
> Happy Easter everyone. Loving my K28 gold.



*annika* - You're having a warm Easter !! I wish we're warmer here and I could take my K28 out too.  Gold is such a practical color and love the contrast stitching.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> Central Park,  NYC on a beautiful sunny day



*chincac*- Welcome to the big apple !! Have fun and enjoy shopping H on this side of the Atlantic !!


----------



## temps

HummingBird1 said:


> Today's details in action: Blue electric So Kelly with clic clacs, gallop chromatique scarf and Isabel Marent shoes.
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 3312968
> View attachment 3312969




Love the color! Fun and happy look!


----------



## annika08

MrsWashington said:


> lovely look & bag!





tonkamama said:


> annika08 ~ gold K28 is perfect size for you.  Looking great.
> 
> 
> allyrae ~ Berline makes a great travel bag, hope to see more action shots.
> 
> 
> VigeeLeBrun ~ gorgeous &#128525;...  Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> Purrsey ~ your toile Kelly is so chic.





chkpfbeliever said:


> *annika* - You're having a warm Easter !! I wish we're warmer here and I could take my K28 out too.  Gold is such a practical color and love the contrast stitching.


 Thank you ladies.


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

mygoodies said:


> Which 1 is cuter? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] HAPPY EASTER LOVELIES!!!
> View attachment 3312960



Pretty! How long do u have this beauty?


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

theITbag said:


> OOTD in my standard tank top and yoga pants...casual with B35 indigo/blue jean Togo with ruthenium hw.  My very first H bag ever...purchased a decade ago.  She still looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313234





Can't believe it's 10yo! Wow!!! Amazing


----------



## HummingBird1

chincac said:


> thank you *marbella8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a cute pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely K and accessories!




Thank you Chincac! 



H.C.LV. said:


> Gorgeous So Kelly!! We are shoes twins.... I love them soon much, really comfortable and stylish




Thank you HCLV. Good choice on the shoes! I find them super comfy too! 



tonkamama said:


> 26Alexandra ~ so cute ...  Perfect pairing with Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mygoodies ~ Omg!...  Both are just too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HummingBird1 ~ BE So Kelly looking so chic!




Thank you Tonkamama! 



temps said:


> Love the color! Fun and happy look!




Thanks Temps!


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> *chincac*- Welcome to the big apple !! Have fun and enjoy shopping H on this side of the Atlantic !!



Thank you!  Had a great time. Didn't buy H though - too expensive compared to where i am. But great inventory and service at Madison. Gorgeous store..


----------



## theITbag

PopcoutureGirl said:


> Can't believe it's 10yo! Wow!!! Amazing




I know...I can't believe it's been a decade since my first H bag.  I love this brand.  Timeless...and I still have the original receipt...can't believe it was so cheap back then...I'm kicking myself for not buying a lot more then...


----------



## Nankali

Oh Chincac, it is so beautiful there! Next September I will have my very first trip to the NYC. Can't wait! I just have to take a walk in Central Park!
Oh, an btw, LOVE your very pretty Evelyne! 



chincac said:


> Central Park,  NYC on a beautiful sunny day


----------



## Nankali

Liking the whole look!! And your Kelly is beautiful!



annika08 said:


> View attachment 3313304
> 
> Happy Easter everyone. Loving my K28 gold.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Nankali

Again a very nice addition to your H family dear Rami00. Good job, it's lovely! 



Rami00 said:


> New additions to my H family.


----------



## Kelly_76

Finally spring is here!
Hermès bow tie and Chaîne d'Ancre bracelet in action!
Happy Easter to all of you!


----------



## thyme

Kelly_76 said:


> Finally spring is here!
> Hermès bow tie and Chaîne d'Ancre bracelet in action!
> Happy Easter to all of you



looking very chic *Kelly*...! perfect use for the bow...



Nankali said:


> Oh Chincac, it is so beautiful there! Next September I will have my very first trip to the NYC. Can't wait! I just have to take a walk in Central Park!
> Oh, an btw, LOVE your very pretty Evelyne!



hello there *Nankali*..long time no see you here. hope you have a wonderful trip to New York in September and thank you


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;

New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;





Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

theITbag said:


> I know...I can't believe it's been a decade since my first H bag.  I love this brand.  Timeless...and I still have the original receipt...can't believe it was so cheap back then...I'm kicking myself for not buying a lot more then...



I wish I knew about the price increase in Hermes as well! I used to stack up Chanels back then)))) now I've Hermes fever &#128525;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ur whole black ansamble is TDF!!!! (To die for) omg!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## periogirl28

eagle1002us said:


> *Periogirl28*, can you sneak a pix of vintage Victorian bag in this thread?  Would like to see it.







I've sneaked it in for you, I'm told its Victorian, in black velvet with silver beads. Slightly worn and the beads are a bit discoloured but I'ld like to think she went to a whole lots of formal events and had great fun!


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3313915
> 
> 
> I've sneaked it in for you, I'm told its Victorian, in black velvet with silver beads. Slightly worn and the beads are a bit discoloured but I'ld like to think she went to a whole lots of formal events and had great fun!




Stunning !!   The bag and the dress.


----------



## kat99

Kelly_76 said:


> Finally spring is here!
> Hermès bow tie and Chaîne d'Ancre bracelet in action!
> Happy Easter to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313721
> View attachment 3313722



You rock that bow tie! I love it! 



tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;




Both are great but I especially love the all black


----------



## kat99

Bleu Iris Ostrich KP:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;



Love both looks !!You're so ready for the transition !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kat99 said:


> Bleu Iris Ostrich KP:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/DVF-Camila-Dot.jpg?w=700



Great Spring outfit for a garden party or high tea  Kat !!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kat99 said:


> Bleu Iris Ostrich KP:



*kat*, love everything about your outfit. Perfection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3313915
> 
> 
> I've sneaked it in for you, I'm told its Victorian, in black velvet with silver beads. Slightly worn and the beads are a bit discoloured but I'ld like to think she went to a whole lots of formal events and had great fun!



Over the top gorgeous, your dress and vintage bag are amazing! 

Thanks for sneaking in this pic, *periogirl*.


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3313915
> 
> 
> I've sneaked it in for you, I'm told its Victorian, in black velvet with silver beads. Slightly worn and the beads are a bit discoloured but I'ld like to think she went to a whole lots of formal events and had great fun!


 
I'm familiar with Victorian lockets, a few of which have beaded or knobby rims comparable to your handbag's frame.   That detail adds authenticity to a very attractive bag.  Your whole ensemble is gorgeous.  Thanks for the peek!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marbella8

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;



Love both looks!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies...  &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



PopcoutureGirl said:


> ur whole black ansamble is TDF!!!! (To die for) omg!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





kat99 said:


> Both are great but I especially love the all black





chkpfbeliever said:


> Love both looks !!You're so ready for the transition !!


----------



## tonkamama

marbella8 said:


> Love both looks!!!


Thank you marbella8 &#128522;


----------



## Kelly_76

Thank you chincac and kat99!
[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## annika08

Nankali said:


> Liking the whole look!! And your Kelly is beautiful!




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;


Great rock outfits &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

kat99 said:


> Bleu Iris Ostrich KP:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/DVF-Camila-Dot.jpg?w=700



Love you romantic look &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

mygoodies said:


> Which 1 is cuter? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] HAPPY EASTER LOVELIES!!!
> View attachment 3312960



Lol &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;hard to chose &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

HummingBird1 said:


> Today's details in action: Blue electric So Kelly with clic clacs, gallop chromatique scarf and Isabel Marent shoes.
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 3312968
> View attachment 3312969



Great bleu electric color ! So vibrant &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## noreen_uk

theITbag said:


> OOTD in my standard tank top and yoga pants...casual with B35 indigo/blue jean Togo with ruthenium hw.  My very first H bag ever...purchased a decade ago.  She still looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313234


your bag still look lovely



chincac said:


> Central Park,  NYC on a beautiful sunny day





annika08 said:


> View attachment 3313304
> 
> Happy Easter everyone. Loving my K28 gold.


great shot and hope you enjoy nyc



Kelly_76 said:


> Finally spring is here!
> Hermès bow tie and Chaîne d'Ancre bracelet in action!
> Happy Easter to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313721
> View attachment 3313722


your bow match perfectly with your outfit great idea 



tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;



you have a great style tonkamama love how you matches your bags with your outfit perfection


----------



## noreen_uk

kat99 said:


> Bleu Iris Ostrich KP:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/DVF-Camila-Dot.jpg?w=700



wow your ostrich kp is stunning


----------



## noreen_uk

Beads123 said:


> Feu picotin 22 travelling to lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311961


picotin such a great and fun bag for lunch



chincac said:


> Glad you're feeling better! I am well. Actually in your part of the world right now.. Cold today in NYC.. Getting ready to hit upper East side..with PdV shawl and craie tpm evie..


great outfit with beautiful bag chincac



sunflower_13 said:


> I got this beautiful baby two days ago. My new-to-me Lindy 30cm. Ready to start my day.


lindy such a great bag



Purrsey said:


> My toile in action in the ladies room
> View attachment 3312152



gorgeous K purrsey


----------



## noreen_uk

theITbag said:


> OOTD tonight with K32 Etoupe GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312449


etoupe is such a beautiful neutral colour



Rami00 said:


> New additions to my H family.


major congrats rami on your new additions



26Alexandra said:


> View attachment 3312931


beautiful colour



mygoodies said:


> Which 1 is cuter? [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] HAPPY EASTER LOVELIES!!!
> View attachment 3312960


gorgeous



HummingBird1 said:


> Today's details in action: Blue electric So Kelly with clic clacs, gallop chromatique scarf and Isabel Marent shoes.
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 3312968
> View attachment 3312969


your so kelly in BE is gorgeous love love this colour


----------



## noreen_uk

Prada Prince said:


> Wearing my Noir Birkin 40 out in the spring sunshine today...
> 
> View attachment 3311174
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311175
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311176


you look great with your B 



annika08 said:


> My gold K28 for today.


great bag with beautiful colour



allyrae said:


> Hello from Pisa! My Berline 28 is proving to be such a perfect traveling companion [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3311560


beautiful shot and your berline is gorgeous and great bag for travel



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't contributed to this thread in an age, my apologies for looking at all this wonderful eye-candy without giving back.
> 
> Out to dinner a few evenings ago but not in the best of moods, wearing my argile/etoupe Ghillies and my RGHW craie CDC



your outfit is great with your beautiful bag


----------



## noreen_uk

Blingaddict said:


> Couple of casual looks with Taupe 35 cm Birkin.
> View attachment 3308540


love your casual looks with B



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3309589
> 
> 
> Just wanna share my bag of the day. I'm loving her to bits because she can hold everything I need for the work day. My other bags I usually have to carry a second document bag. She is B35 Ardennes.


your B is a great size and colour for work



LaChocolat said:


> Brazil maxi twilly dressing up my bump and plain black dress. 5.5 weeks, go, baby go!


great idea how you dress up your twilly



l.ch. said:


> Mots et gourmettes heading to Côte d' Azur for a short break!


beautiful shawl



frenchyfind said:


> Hello Spring 2016 B30 rougetomate in Clemence GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310896



wow such a beautiful scenery and your bag is gorgeous love rouge tomate very pop colour


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> New additions to my H family.



Very late to the party, but I lurvve this! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Stunning !!   The bag and the dress.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Over the top gorgeous, your dress and vintage bag are amazing!
> 
> Thanks for sneaking in this pic, *periogirl*.





eagle1002us said:


> I'm familiar with Victorian lockets, a few of which have beaded or knobby rims comparable to your handbag's frame.   That detail adds authenticity to a very attractive bag.  Your whole ensemble is gorgeous.  Thanks for the peek!



Thank you so much! I've learned something new today.


----------



## periogirl28

Kelly_76 said:


> Finally spring is here!
> Hermès bow tie and Chaîne d'Ancre bracelet in action!
> Happy Easter to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313721
> View attachment 3313722



Love this, how chic is your outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;



2 more amazing outfits, thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> Bleu Iris Ostrich KP:



Ahhh perfect for spring! Looking good as usual!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Central Park,  NYC on a beautiful sunny day



Lovely and calm! Have a great time in the Big Apple dear Chincac!


----------



## periogirl28

Nankali said:


> Wow, you look smashing periogirl28!! Love your Egee!



Thank you so much my dear!


----------



## periogirl28

Too many fabulous action pics to comment on, just want to say a big Thank You to everyone for sharing!


----------



## Sappho

Kelly_76 said:


> Finally spring is here!
> Hermès bow tie and Chaîne d'Ancre bracelet in action!
> Happy Easter to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313721
> View attachment 3313722




Great look with the bow tie!!


----------



## Sappho

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  [emoji263][emoji261]




Both looks are fabulous!!


----------



## labellavita27

theITbag said:


> OOTD in my standard tank top and yoga pants...casual with B35 indigo/blue jean Togo with ruthenium hw.  My very first H bag ever...purchased a decade ago.  She still looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313234




Wow a decade ago! That's amazing! Beautiful bag!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Lovely and calm! Have a great time in the Big Apple dear Chincac!




thank you! i did have a good time there...



noreen_uk said:


> great outfit with beautiful bag chincac



thank you noreen 



tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> New twilly for my black B ....
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...



fabulous looks!



periogirl28 said:


> I've sneaked it in for you, I'm told its Victorian, in black velvet with silver beads. Slightly worn and the beads are a bit discoloured but I'ld like to think she went to a whole lots of formal events and had great fun!



amazing outfit!!


----------



## Kelly_76

Thank you, noreen_uk, periogirl, Sappho!
[emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Gettin "jige" with it! &#127926;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rami00 said:


> Gettin "jige" with it! &#127926;



What a buttery smooth looking color.  So spring and goes with everything ! Congrats *Rami*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> Gettin "jige" with it! &#127926;


Stunning! Big congrats!!! How are you liking that size of Jige? I haven't taken the plunge and am contemplating which size to get to use as a day into evening clutch. Not too big so it's evening appropriate, but large enough for my basics - iPhone 6 Plus, a credit card, couple of keys, and a compact.


----------



## Ccc1

Rami00 said:


> Gettin "jige" with it! &#127926;


Rami00 - cute


----------



## luxi_max

Rami00 said:


> Gettin "jige" with it! [emoji445]



Love the color!


----------



## itorresmd

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.


Gorgeous


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies for your lovely comments.. 



Bobmops said:


> Great rock outfits &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;





noreen_uk said:


> you have a great style tonkamama love how you matches your bags with your outfit perfection





periogirl28 said:


> 2 more amazing outfits, thanks for sharing!





Sappho said:


> Both looks are fabulous!!





chincac said:


> fabulous looks!
> !!


----------



## annika08

noreen_uk said:


> your outfit is great with your beautiful bag


Thank you


----------



## Rami00

atelierforward said:


> Stunning! Big congrats!!! How are you liking that size of Jige? I haven't taken the plunge and am contemplating which size to get to use as a day into evening clutch. Not too big so it's evening appropriate, but large enough for my basics - iPhone 6 Plus, a credit card, couple of keys, and a compact.


Thank you. I took it out once and the size works for me. It's perfect for day/evening. Surprising it fits a lot too. I'll try to take pic of ..what's in my bag for you. 


Ccc1 said:


> Rami00 - cute


Thank you.


luxi_max said:


> Love the color!


Thank you.


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3313915
> 
> 
> I've sneaked it in for you, I'm told its Victorian, in black velvet with silver beads. Slightly worn and the beads are a bit discoloured but I'ld like to think she went to a whole lots of formal events and had great fun!



Periogirl, truly stunning! Another perfect combo!


----------



## ThierryH

theITbag said:


> OOTD in my standard tank top and yoga pants...casual with B35 indigo/blue jean Togo with ruthenium hw.  My very first H bag ever...purchased a decade ago.  She still looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313234



What a beauty and still looking as new!


----------



## ThierryH

HummingBird1 said:


> Today's details in action: Blue electric So Kelly with clic clacs, gallop chromatique scarf and Isabel Marent shoes.
> Happy Easter!
> View attachment 3312968
> View attachment 3312969



Wow! Love your look!


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Periogirl, truly stunning! Another perfect combo!



Thank you so much, I treasure this comment, coming from you!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00~ So chic! loving jige so versatile...&#10084;&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Gettin "jige" with it! &#127926;


periogirl28 ~ gorgeous pairing &#128525;



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3313915
> 
> 
> I've sneaked it in for you, I'm told its Victorian, in black velvet with silver beads. Slightly worn and the beads are a bit discoloured but I'ld like to think she went to a whole lots of formal events and had great fun!


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;



Stunning!!!!!


----------



## ceci

Two quick action shots...

Missed the FedEx delivery. Couldn't wait for another day. Mini went to pick up from the center once the truck returned to the station.



Nesting Fun B25 (BE/BA SO) inside RJ B30 (New wool felted charm just for fun - Inspired from H greeting card)



Thanks in advanced! Back to preparing my 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibition! Just couldn't be happier to hold my dream baby after 4 month (+7weeks) wait! A couple more photos in New Purchase Thread.


----------



## chanelbaby26

ceci said:


> Two quick action shots...
> 
> Missed the FedEx delivery. Couldn't wait for another day. Mini went to pick up from the center once the truck returned to the station.
> View attachment 3315850
> 
> 
> Nesting Fun B25 (BE/BA SO) inside RJ B30 (New wool felted charm just for fun - Inspired from H greeting card)
> View attachment 3315851
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced! Back to preparing my 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibition! Just couldn't be happier to hold my dream baby after 4 month (+7weeks) wait! A couple more photos in New Purchase Thread.



Gorgeous Bs ! Soo happy 4 u! I hope to join u soon


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sunflower_13

On my way to dance practice. I'll be posting my lindy a lot, because it's my new favorite bag.


----------



## purseinsanity

kat99 said:


> Bleu Iris Ostrich KP:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/DVF-Camila-Dot.jpg?w=700



Perfection!


----------



## purseinsanity

Kelly_76 said:


> Finally spring is here!
> Hermès bow tie and Chaîne d'Ancre bracelet in action!
> Happy Easter to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3313721
> View attachment 3313722



Love this!


----------



## purseinsanity

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;



Looking good!


----------



## purseinsanity

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3313304
> 
> Happy Easter everyone. Loving my K28 gold.



Very pretty!


----------



## tonkamama

Dira ~ thank you dear.



Dira said:


> Stunning!!!!!



ceci ~ on my way to the "new purchase thread"!  



ceci said:


> Two quick action shots...
> 
> Missed the FedEx delivery. Couldn't wait for another day. Mini went to pick up from the center once the truck returned to the station.
> View attachment 3315850
> 
> 
> Nesting Fun B25 (BE/BA SO) inside RJ B30 (New wool felted charm just for fun - Inspired from H greeting card)
> View attachment 3315851
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced! Back to preparing my 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibition! Just couldn't be happier to hold my dream baby after 4 month (+7weeks) wait! A couple more photos in New Purchase Thread.



purseinsanity ~ thank you very much



purseinsanity said:


> Looking good!


----------



## purseinsanity

Too far behind to comment on every picture.  Everyone looks fantastic!


----------



## annika08

I know ,right, purseinsanlity   everyone looks fab !


----------



## Kelly_76

purseinsanity said:


> Love this!




Thank you!
[emoji8]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

H dune bois laque bracelet (if I remember the name correctly) in orange together with my long time love picotin!  

Wish you all a great day!


----------



## HummingBird1

kat99 said:


> Bleu Iris Ostrich KP:
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/DVF-Camila-Dot.jpg?w=700




Stunning! We are twins on the dress- it's so comfy and chic to wear!


----------



## HummingBird1

Bobmops said:


> Great bleu electric color ! So vibrant [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]



Thank you Bopmops! &#128578;



noreen_uk said:


> etoupe is such a beautiful neutral colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> major congrats rami on your new additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your so kelly in BE is gorgeous love love this colour



Thanks Noreen, me too! [emoji12]



ThierryH said:


> Wow! Love your look!




Thank you ThierryH! &#128578;


----------



## thyme

ThingumyPoppy said:


> H dune bois laque bracelet (if I remember the name correctly) in orange together with my long time love picotin!
> 
> Wish you all a great day!



Looking good!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

chincac said:


> Looking good!




Thanks


----------



## Blue Rain

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3316158
> 
> 
> H dune bois laque bracelet (if I remember the name correctly) in orange together with my long time love picotin!
> 
> Wish you all a great day!




What an attention-grabbing gorgeous bold bangle!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kelly_76

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3316158
> 
> 
> H dune bois laque bracelet (if I remember the name correctly) in orange together with my long time love picotin!
> 
> Wish you all a great day!




Very cute Pico!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Gettin "jige" with it! &#127926;



Perfection!  The color is TDF and so versatile!  You carry it so well! Congrats my friend!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Blue Rain said:


> What an attention-grabbing gorgeous bold bangle!







Kelly_76 said:


> Very cute Pico!




Thank you!  It's something about orange


----------



## Rami00

atelierforward said:


> Stunning! Big congrats!!! How are you liking that size of Jige? I haven't taken the plunge and am contemplating which size to get to use as a day into evening clutch. Not too big so it's evening appropriate, but large enough for my basics - iPhone 6 Plus, a credit card, couple of keys, and a compact.



Here you go. 

Yup! those flowers didn't fit and neither did Gingy &#128062; but compact, tissue paper, hand cream and perfume (smaller version), lipstick, card case, iPhone and car keys fit perfectly.


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Yup! those flowers didn't fit and neither did Gingy &#128062; but compact, tissue paper, hand cream and perfume (smaller version), lipstick, card case, iPhone and car keys fit perfectly.



Rami, thanks so much for posting this! Super helpful. And adorable photo. Maybe one day H will make Jige in a super XL doggie sized version for Gingy.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3316158
> 
> 
> H dune bois laque bracelet (if I remember the name correctly) in orange together with my long time love picotin!
> 
> Wish you all a great day!



*Oh I just love that POP bracelet and bag wowowowowowowowow *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for letting me share... &#128522;
> 
> New twilly for my black B .... &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entering spring...  &#127807;&#127811;


HAWT tonka MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rami00 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! those flowers didn't fit and neither did Gingy [emoji252] but compact, tissue paper, hand cream and perfume (smaller version), lipstick, card case, iPhone and car keys fit perfectly.




Gorgeous clutch, and your little friend is such a sweet darling


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Oh I just love that POP bracelet and bag wowowowowowowowow *




Thank you!


----------



## Princess D

Loving this micro Kelly!  Been wearing it everyday with different watches and bracelets...


----------



## weibandy

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3316158
> 
> 
> H dune bois laque bracelet (if I remember the name correctly) in orange together with my long time love picotin!
> 
> Wish you all a great day!



Gorgeous Orange combination.  Is that an MM Pico?


----------



## tonkamama

Israeli_Flava said:


> HAWT tonka MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you dear...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

weibandy said:


> Gorgeous Orange combination.  Is that an MM Pico?




Thank you  It's a PM, I'm quite short


----------



## Princess D

Rami00 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! those flowers didn't fit and neither did Gingy [emoji252] but compact, tissue paper, hand cream and perfume (smaller version), lipstick, card case, iPhone and car keys fit perfectly.




Nice pic!  I can't decide if I love the jige or Gingy more [emoji173]&#65039;
Btw I think I'm following you on ig [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## thyme

Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! those flowers didn't fit and neither did Gingy [emoji252] but compact, tissue paper, hand cream and perfume (smaller version), lipstick, card case, iPhone and car keys fit perfectly.




Gingy is back!!! What a cutie! 

The color of your jige is just gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

atelierforward said:


> Rami, thanks so much for posting this! Super helpful. And adorable photo. Maybe one day H will make Jige in a super XL doggie sized version for Gingy.


no problem. I hope you find your perfect jige soon.


ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous clutch, and your little friend is such a sweet darling


Thank you.


Princess D said:


> Nice pic!  I can't decide if I love the jige or Gingy more [emoji173]&#65039;
> Btw I think I'm following you on ig [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


hahaha! He is above any bag or materialistic thing ever made for me. Thank you :kiss:


Sappho said:


> Gingy is back!!! What a cutie!
> 
> The color of your jige is just gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## Kelly_76

chincac said:


> Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!




Love this outfit, chincac!
Looks very cool!
[emoji41]


----------



## coucou chanel

Sorry I haven't contributed much to my favorite thread! You ladies and gents always look amazing, you inspire me so much!
Here's a recent-ish picture of my taupe waiting for tapas 

PS: Oops I don't know why the image is so large, I can't figure out how to reduce the size.


----------



## Souffle_jung

Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
I don't think I did a good job tho. [emoji28]


----------



## LaChocolat

Thanks for all the kind comments ladies. Can't wait to catch up here while on mat leave


----------



## Ccc1

chincac said:


> Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!


GM Evie looks great on you! I also like the TPM Evie on your earlier post.


----------



## Orangelover12

That's too cute !!!


----------



## catsinthebag

On my way to a fundraiser tonight, wearing H belt and Farandole 120 necklace. Photo-bombing dog was wondering why he didn't get to go too!


----------



## megt10

chincac said:


> Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!



So casually chic!


----------



## megt10

catsinthebag said:


> On my way to a fundraiser tonight, wearing H belt and Farandole 120 necklace. Photo-bombing dog was wondering why he didn't get to go too!
> View attachment 3317850



You look fabulous. Poor photobomber, he totally wants to go.


----------



## catsinthebag

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. Poor photobomber, he totally wants to go.



Thanks, Meg! You know how it is, you go out the door without them and they get so sad!


----------



## CLlvr

So cute


----------



## CLlvr

Souffle_jung said:


> Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
> I don't think I did a good job tho. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317700



Super cute


----------



## CLlvr

chincac said:


> Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!



Love this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Souffle_jung said:


> Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
> I don't think I did a good job tho. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317700




You did a good job !!


----------



## l.ch.

Souffle_jung said:


> Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
> I don't think I did a good job tho. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317700



I think you did an amazing job! Wow, you look amazing!
How did You do it please? I'm trying to figure out how to wear my scarves in a non traditional way. TIA!


----------



## allyrae

Hello from Venice! Taking my fresh-from-Paris B30 Bleu Nuit out to dinner! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

Kelly_76 said:


> Love this outfit, chincac!
> Looks very cool!



thank you *Kelly_76*!  



Souffle_jung said:


> Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
> I don't think I did a good job tho.



you did a fine job! looks good..



catsinthebag said:


> On my way to a fundraiser tonight, wearing H belt and Farandole 120 necklace. Photo-bombing dog was wondering why he didn't get to go too!



looking smart *catsinthebag*



megt10 said:


> So casually chic!



thank you *megt10* 



allyrae said:


> Hello from Venice! Taking my fresh-from-Paris B30 Bleu Nuit out to dinner!



congrats on your new B30!  



CLlvr said:


> Love this!



thank you *CLIvr*


----------



## atelierforward

Princess D said:


> Loving this micro Kelly!  Been wearing it everyday with different watches and bracelets...
> View attachment 3316935


Beautiful. Love the mixed metals side by side!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Souffle_jung said:


> Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
> I don't think I did a good job tho. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317700



I love it!!! U are the perfect H model!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

allyrae said:


> Hello from Venice! Taking my fresh-from-Paris B30 Bleu Nuit out to dinner! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3317942



Stunning and the hardware just glows!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Princess D said:


> Loving this micro Kelly!  Been wearing it everyday with different watches and bracelets...
> View attachment 3316935



I'm starting to cave on the H Watch... I'm loving it!!! Love your stack too!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

catsinthebag said:


> On my way to a fundraiser tonight, wearing H belt and Farandole 120 necklace. Photo-bombing dog was wondering why he didn't get to go too!
> View attachment 3317850



Gorgeous yet understated... Perfect for the event!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!



The CDC tho &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## jpezmom

chincac said:


> Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!


Your entire look is amazing!  Love the pops of color - Malachite is great!


----------



## jpezmom

Souffle_jung said:


> Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
> I don't think I did a good job tho. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317700


You look great!  I always love to see a new way to wear the scarves.


----------



## jpezmom

allyrae said:


> Hello from Venice! Taking my fresh-from-Paris B30 Bleu Nuit out to dinner! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3317942


Congrats on your new B30!  This is my dream - pick up a new B from Paris and travel throughout Europe enjoying all the beautiful sights.    Have a great trip!


----------



## allyrae

chincac said:


> congrats on your new B30!











Israeli_Flava said:


> Stunning and the hardware just glows!!!!







jpezmom said:


> Congrats on your new B30!  This is my dream - pick up a new B from Paris and travel throughout Europe enjoying all the beautiful sights.    Have a great trip!




Thanks, all! Picking up a new B on the very first day of our Europe holiday was indeed a dream come true! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## allyrae

Souffle_jung said:


> Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
> I don't think I did a good job tho. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317700




That's so hip and glam at the same time! Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> The CDC tho &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;



thank you *Israeli_Flava*  why am i not surprised you spotted the cdc? 



jpezmom said:


> Your entire look is amazing!  Love the pops of color - Malachite is great!



thank you *jpezmom*


----------



## LaChocolat

Found this old twilly.  I forgot how quick and easy twillys are. I will need to get more for the summer and to dress up my inevitably boring clothes I'll have to wear while nursing baby.


----------



## psaseattle

Yes.  I wore my Black Box Plume to the GYM


----------



## jpezmom

LaChocolat said:


> Found this old twilly.  I forgot how quick and easy twillys are. I will need to get more for the summer and to dress up my inevitably boring clothes I'll have to wear while nursing baby.


Looking amazing - simple and chic!  Congrats on your baby!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

psaseattle said:


> Yes.  I wore my Black Box Plume to the GYM



Yes and you look GREAT!!!


----------



## psaseattle

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes and you look GREAT!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

jpezmom said:


> Looking amazing - simple and chic!  Congrats on your baby!



Thanks!  I have one more month left ... just thinking ahead.


----------



## tonkamama

Chincac, love your outfit, so chic with Evie GM.  &#128525;



chincac said:


> Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!



Princess, micro Kelly is so cute, great stack!  



Princess D said:


> Loving this micro Kelly!  Been wearing it everyday with different watches and bracelets...
> View attachment 3316935


 
The heqdband and looks lovely, you did a great job.  



Souffle_jung said:


> Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
> I don't think I did a good job tho. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317700



the necklace and belt kit are great pairing, you look elegant.  



catsinthebag said:


> On my way to a fundraiser tonight, wearing H belt and Farandole 120 necklace. Photo-bombing dog was wondering why he didn't get to go too!
> View attachment 3317850



Congrats on your new BN B30, beautiful dark blue color.  Have a wonderful trip.  



allyrae said:


> Hello from Venice! Taking my fresh-from-Paris B30 Bleu Nuit out to dinner! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3317942


----------



## periogirl28

psaseattle said:


> Yes.  I wore my Black Box Plume to the GYM




And why not, if you both look so great?


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> Found this old twilly.  I forgot how quick and easy twillys are. I will need to get more for the summer and to dress up my inevitably boring clothes I'll have to wear while nursing baby.




Best wishes LaChocolat! Bet you'll be a Yummy Mummy. [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## periogirl28

allyrae said:


> Hello from Venice! Taking my fresh-from-Paris B30 Bleu Nuit out to dinner! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3317942




Have an amazing time and congrats, it's a stunning bag!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!




Beautifully put together outfit with stunning accessories, perfect for Spring!


----------



## periogirl28

Souffle_jung said:


> Attempting to wear the scarf as headband...
> I don't think I did a good job tho. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317700




How pretty! I think it's absolutely fine!


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> Best wishes LaChocolat! Bet you'll be a Yummy Mummy. [emoji106]&#127996;



Thanks periogirl. I am so excited!


----------



## smile4me6

My Rouge Casaque B30 is finally out to play w me today!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Beautifully put together outfit with stunning accessories, perfect for Spring!



thank you* periogirl28* 



tonkamama said:


> Chincac, love your outfit, so chic with Evie GM.  &#128525;



thank you *tonkamama* 



LaChocolat said:


> Found this old twilly.  I forgot how quick and easy twillys are. I will need to get more for the summer and to dress up my inevitably boring clothes I'll have to wear while nursing baby.



love the twilly design..how special! 



psaseattle said:


> Yes.  I wore my Black Box Plume to the GYM



and why not! that is great!


----------



## thyme

smile4me6 said:


> My Rouge Casaque B30 is finally out to play w me today!!!



excellent! hope you both had a good time


----------



## smile4me6

chincac said:


> excellent! hope you both had a good time




Yes we did!! Thank you&#128525;


----------



## LaChocolat

chincac said:


> love the twilly design..how special!



Thanks dear. It's also my first H purchase so extra special to me.


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> Found this old twilly.  I forgot how quick and easy twillys are. I will need to get more for the summer and to dress up my inevitably boring clothes I'll have to wear while nursing baby.




Looking beautiful as always! 
Did you deliver?[emoji170]


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> thank you *Kelly_76*!
> 
> 
> 
> you did a fine job! looks good..
> 
> 
> 
> looking smart *catsinthebag*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *megt10*
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your new B30!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *CLIvr*





Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous yet understated... Perfect for the event!





tonkamama said:


> Chincac, love your outfit, so chic with Evie GM.  &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> Princess, micro Kelly is so cute, great stack!
> 
> 
> 
> The heqdband and looks lovely, you did a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> the necklace and belt kit are great pairing, you look elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new BN B30, beautiful dark blue color.  Have a wonderful trip.



Thank you Chincac, Israeli_Flava and Tonkamama! The dress code was "dressy casual," which could mean almost anything -- it's amazing how a little H can lift up a plain black suit!


----------



## catsinthebag

LaChocolat said:


> Found this old twilly.  I forgot how quick and easy twillys are. I will need to get more for the summer and to dress up my inevitably boring clothes I'll have to wear while nursing baby.



That twilly looks so springy and fresh. 



psaseattle said:


> Yes.  I wore my Black Box Plume to the GYM



Awesome! H bags can go ANYWHERE.


----------



## Maedi

chincac said:


> Malachite Evie GM for running errands today!



You have such a knack for great outfits and colors. This is fabulous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

catsinthebag said:


> On my way to a fundraiser tonight, wearing H belt and Farandole 120 necklace. Photo-bombing dog was wondering why he didn't get to go too!
> View attachment 3317850




Your doggie loves your ensemble too !! Elegant !!


----------



## thyme

Maedi said:


> You have such a knack for great outfits and colors. This is fabulous!



*Maedi* thank you


----------



## periogirl28

Ms Roulis visits FSH.


----------



## Hermesaddictt

periogirl28 said:


> Ms Roulis visits FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3318948
> 
> View attachment 3318949



And did Ms Roulis find some nice jewelry ?


----------



## catsinthebag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Your doggie loves your ensemble too !! Elegant !!



Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

smile4me6 said:


> My Rouge Casaque B30 is finally out to play w me today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318539



&#128111; Beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Ms Roulis visits FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3318948
> 
> View attachment 3318949



Did roulis came back with new friends? Love this pic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Jsusan

allyrae said:


> Hello from Venice! Taking my fresh-from-Paris B30 Bleu Nuit out to dinner! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3317942



congratulation for the beautiful bag


----------



## megt10

LaChocolat said:


> Found this old twilly.  I forgot how quick and easy twillys are. I will need to get more for the summer and to dress up my inevitably boring clothes I'll have to wear while nursing baby.


Looks fabulous. Congratulations on your baby!


psaseattle said:


> Yes.  I wore my Black Box Plume to the GYM


Love it. I use my Silken as a gym bag.


smile4me6 said:


> My Rouge Casaque B30 is finally out to play w me today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318539


Love this color. Your bracelets are gorgeous too.


periogirl28 said:


> Ms Roulis visits FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3318948
> 
> View attachment 3318949



How exciting. I have yet to try the Roulis but I love the look of it, especially in such a gorgeous color.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Edit: B35 Epsom GHW Jaune d'or and K25 Epsom Feu PHW


----------



## smile4me6

Rami00 said:


> &#128111; Beautiful!




Thank you Rami00.... Just trying to keep up with you!!!


----------



## carabelli888

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096



Lovely bags. Could you please identify color and leather?


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096



Both are just so pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Did roulis came back with new friends? Love this pic.



Stay tuned!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermesaddictt said:


> And did Ms Roulis find some nice jewelry ?



Just waiting for another appointment to be arranged with my SA, and for a new watch strap order.


----------



## SandySummer

allyrae said:


> Hello from Venice! Taking my fresh-from-Paris B30 Bleu Nuit out to dinner! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3317942







smile4me6 said:


> My Rouge Casaque B30 is finally out to play w me today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318539







periogirl28 said:


> Ms Roulis visits FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3318948
> 
> View attachment 3318949







Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096




[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096



Oh how I love this sunny day and H pic!!!! Thanks, *Sarah.*


----------



## Sarah_sarah

carabelli888 said:


> Lovely bags. Could you please identify color and leather?




Thanks. Just edited it. [emoji178][emoji254][emoji259]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096
> 
> 
> Edit: B35 Epsom GHW Jaune d'or and K25 Epsom Feu PHW





carabelli888 said:


> Lovely bags. Could you please identify color and leather?



Am LOVING that GHW Jaune d'or B, thanks for the ID.


----------



## tonkamama

smile4me6 ~ beautiful RC B30...  Have fun with her.&#10084;&#65039;



smile4me6 said:


> My Rouge Casaque B30 is finally out to play w me today!!!
> View attachment 3318539



periogirl28 ~ how lively and beautiful your Ms. Roulis is...  &#10084;&#65039;  



periogirl28 said:


> Ms Roulis visits FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3318948
> 
> View attachment 3318949



Sarah ~ love this photo, they look happy on this sunny day.  &#128149;


Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096
> 
> 
> Edit: B35 Epsom GHW Jaune d'or and K25 Epsom Feu PHW


----------



## Gina123

Hi Ladies, selfie pic of my B30 graphite at the grocery store. [emoji12]




Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


----------



## megt10

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096
> 
> 
> Edit: B35 Epsom GHW Jaune d'or and K25 Epsom Feu PHW


Gorgeous bags. 


Gina123 said:


> Hi Ladies, selfie pic of my B30 graphite at the grocery store. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3319305
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



What a fabulous neutral. Love seeing someone else grocery shopping with their B.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Gina123 said:


> Hi Ladies, selfie pic of my B30 graphite at the grocery store. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3319305
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]




Such a great colour [emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Gina123

smile4me6 said:


> My Rouge Casaque B30 is finally out to play w me today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318539




Smile4me, Gorgeous B30 and bling!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096
> 
> 
> Edit: B35 Epsom GHW Jaune d'or and K25 Epsom Feu PHW




Beautiful!!! Love the bright colors on B & K![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

psaseattle said:


> Yes.  I wore my Black Box Plume to the GYM




You look great! [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous neutral. Love seeing someone else grocery shopping with their B.







Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Such a great colour [emoji122]&#127995;




Thank you megt10 & Kellybuzzbuzz!
Graphite color came out lighter in the pic, almost etoupe-ish.  [emoji8]


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Hi Ladies, selfie pic of my B30 graphite at the grocery store. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3319305
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]




Oooh, graphite with PHW!! What a beauty!


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Hi Ladies, selfie pic of my B30 graphite at the grocery store. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3319305
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



Graphite is a beautiful grey, really love it!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> smile4me6 ~ beautiful RC B30...  Have fun with her.&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ how lively and beautiful your Ms. Roulis is...  &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah ~ love this photo, they look happy on this sunny day.  &#128149;



Thank you Tonkamama! I was bringing her back to visit the store where I found her.


----------



## smile4me6

Gina123 said:


> Smile4me, Gorgeous B30 and bling!!! [emoji7]




Thank you Gina123!!!


----------



## smile4me6

tonkamama said:


> smile4me6 ~ beautiful RC B30...  Have fun with her.&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ how lively and beautiful your Ms. Roulis is...  &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah ~ love this photo, they look happy on this sunny day.  &#128149;




Thank you tonkamama....she is a fun color!!


----------



## Freckles1

Gina123 said:


> Hi Ladies, selfie pic of my B30 graphite at the grocery store. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3319305
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]




Love this color!!!


----------



## EmileH

Headed to the mothership! So excited!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed to the mothership! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319568



Have a fabulous time Pocketbook! I don't know what you're hunting this time but I wish you lots of H fairy dust!!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Have a fabulous time Pocketbook! I don't know what you're hunting this time but I wish you lots of H fairy dust!!




Thank you! Not a Kelly or a Birkin this time. I have what I want for now. I'm focused on jewelry but I'm hoping for a little something from leather goods. [emoji4]


----------



## Bella2015

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed to the mothership! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319568



I'm in love with your B!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed to the mothership! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319568



This is the Birkin I would want if I could got my hands on one. Have fun!


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> Looks fabulous. Congratulations on your baby!





Keren16 said:


> Looking beautiful as always!
> Did you deliver?[emoji170]





catsinthebag said:


> That twilly looks so springy and fresh.



Thanks ladies. I have one more month until the baby arrives and am super excited.


----------



## EmileH

Bella2015 said:


> I'm in love with your B!







LaChocolat said:


> This is the Birkin I would want if I could got my hands on one. Have fun!




Thank you both. This is the one that I started out wanting too. May yours come to you soon. (Although la chocolate has something even more special on the way.) [emoji4]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed to the mothership! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319568




Have a great time and safe travels !!


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Have a great time and safe travels !!




Thank you! See you later in the month. It's going to be a great month. [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed to the mothership! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319568



I am sooo excited for you!


----------



## Gina123

Freckles1 said:


> Love this color!!!







periogirl28 said:


> Graphite is a beautiful grey, really love it!







Sappho said:


> Oooh, graphite with PHW!! What a beauty!




Thank you Freckles, periogirl & Sappho! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed to the mothership! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319568




Woohoo! Can't wait to see your reveal! And perfect choice in bag! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> Ms Roulis visits FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3318948
> 
> View attachment 3318949




Hey dear! Thanks sharing what's inside FSH. Missed this place where I started my H journey 4 years ago. So, Are you ready to pick up your SO?! I just got mine! [emoji4]


----------



## ceci

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed to the mothership! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319568




Super! Have a great trip!!! Happy shopping!!


----------



## ceci

Just had a family picnic next to the River on the last day of Spring Break. Wish you all enjoy the Spring so far!


----------



## Gina123

Today is a graphite / casual Monday for me at work. [emoji12]





Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

ceci said:


> Just had a family picnic next to the River on the last day of Spring Break. Wish you all enjoy the Spring so far!
> 
> View attachment 3320093
> 
> View attachment 3320094
> 
> View attachment 3320095




Love the bold bright color of your Kelly cut and complementing shawl! [emoji173]&#65039;
And the location is serene and beautiful for a picnic!


----------



## Rami00

ceci said:


> Just had a family picnic next to the River on the last day of Spring Break. Wish you all enjoy the Spring so far!
> 
> View attachment 3320093
> 
> View attachment 3320094
> 
> View attachment 3320095



WOW! You look amazing and thanks for sharing all the pics...still waiting for Spring to arrive. We had 15cms of snow last night..YUP in April.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Headed to the mothership! So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319568




Have so much fun in Paris friend!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Hey dear! Thanks sharing what's inside FSH. Missed this place where I started my H journey 4 years ago. So, Are you ready to pick up your SO?! I just got mine! [emoji4]




Wowee, congrats! Show, show!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats ceci!!!Hope you ppst pics in the SO tread [emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Gina123 said:


> Today is a graphite / casual Monday for me at work. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320099
> View attachment 3320100
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



*Gina* - You look comfortable as well as professional for work with this B&W ensemble. Love your VCA necklace too !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ceci said:


> Just had a family picnic next to the River on the last day of Spring Break. Wish you all enjoy the Spring so far!
> 
> View attachment 3320093
> 
> View attachment 3320094
> 
> View attachment 3320095



Great photos and what a way to spend your last day of Spring break !!  Love that KC. Is that RC ?


----------



## Souffle_jung

chkpfbeliever said:


> You did a good job !!





Israeli_Flava said:


> I love it!!! U are the perfect H model!





jpezmom said:


> You look great!  I always love to see a new way to wear the scarves.





allyrae said:


> That's so hip and glam at the same time! Love it! [emoji7]





periogirl28 said:


> How pretty! I think it's absolutely fine!



Thank you for all your kind words! 



l.ch. said:


> I think you did an amazing job! Wow, you look amazing!
> How did You do it please? I'm trying to figure out how to wear my scarves in a non traditional way. TIA!



Thanks so much. I saw it from somewhere and attempted to mimic it. What I did was I fold the scarf into a flat and thin band then loop it around from the back of the head, then twist it once in the front (forehead area) then loop to the back and tie it. Hopefully I make sense!  I also want to try the styles from tutorials below too 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybq45H3vWNo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX0vkkOUAnM

Don't forget to show me too if you have a chance to try it


----------



## ceci

Gina123 said:


> Love the bold bright color of your Kelly cut and complementing shawl! [emoji173]&#65039;
> And the location is serene and beautiful for a picnic!




Thanks Gina123! Yes I love bright & bold colors a lot!



Rami00 said:


> WOW! You look amazing and thanks for sharing all the pics...still waiting for Spring to arrive. We had 15cms of snow last night..YUP in April.




Thank you Rami! Yes I heard my parents & inlaws about the April snow. I don't know if I would get used to the cold weather ever if I return to the great North! Stay warm & bundle up!!



periogirl28 said:


> Wowee, congrats! Show, show!




I did already in the New Purchase thread. [emoji16] Not yet carrying out but thinking maybe soon... Will attend Porsche launch party for some action shots [emoji41]



Serva1 said:


> Congrats ceci!!!Hope you ppst pics in the SO tread [emoji7]




Thanks Serva1. Was planning to find the SO thread but couldn't locate it?? Will post action shots later when I get a chance.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Great photos and what a way to spend your last day of Spring break !!  Love that KC. Is that RC ?




Thank you chkpfbeliever! We all had a lovely & relaxing day. Yes! It is RC in Epsom.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

my etoupe says hello [emoji85]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.


----------



## StyleEyes

ceci said:


> Just had a family picnic next to the River on the last day of Spring Break. Wish you all enjoy the Spring so far!
> 
> View attachment 3320093
> 
> View attachment 3320094
> 
> View attachment 3320095




I [emoji7]your whole outfit!  I'm drooling over that top with your shawl, and of course your accessories.  Absolute perfection!  [emoji122]


----------



## StyleEyes

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.




Vigee, you are always so elegant and chic. Just beautiful!


----------



## leooh

hi ladies, it's been quite some time since I last brought my baby out... We had fun shopping today!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.



*Vigee,* lovely to see you! such a classic elegant outfit - as always


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.



A beautiful and elegant outfit, wouldn't expect anything less from you dear!


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Thanks Gina123! Yes I love bright & bold colors a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Rami! Yes I heard my parents & inlaws about the April snow. I don't know if I would get used to the cold weather ever if I return to the great North! Stay warm & bundle up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did already in the New Purchase thread. [emoji16] Not yet carrying out but thinking maybe soon... Will attend Porsche launch party for some action shots [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Serva1. Was planning to find the SO thread but couldn't locate it?? Will post action shots later when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you chkpfbeliever! We all had a lovely & relaxing day. Yes! It is RC in Epsom.



Oh yes so you did! It is stunning and so is your RC KC!


----------



## momasaurus

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.


You look fabulous!! The scarf provides the perfect pop of color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.




VigeeLeBrun! You always look so elegant & lovely! Your Ghillies is so perfect for Spring days!! [emoji7]


----------



## ceci

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3320778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my etoupe says hello [emoji85]




Hello! Very nice contrast stitching!


----------



## ceci

StyleEyes said:


> I [emoji7]your whole outfit!  I'm drooling over that top with your shawl, and of course your accessories.  Absolute perfection!  [emoji122]




Thank you StyleEyes! It's L'Arbre du Vent. My first 90 silk [emoji4]


----------



## ceci

Here's the action shot when B30 RJ first meet up B25 BE/BA &#127870;


----------



## Oliviavivienne

ceci said:


> Here's the action shot when B30 RJ first meet up B25 BE/BA &#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3320809




AHHHH! GORGEOUS [emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

me and my b30 noir Epsom [emoji4]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

leooh said:


> View attachment 3320785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies, it's been quite some time since I last brought my baby out... We had fun shopping today!




 Love the color [emoji7]


----------



## ghoztz

ceci said:


> Here's the action shot when B30 RJ first meet up B25 BE/BA &#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3320809


 


Looks like a wonderful/special party you are having over there!!


----------



## Rami00

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3320778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my etoupe says hello [emoji85]


Twinsies on the rodeo! 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.


You look very elegant here.


leooh said:


> View attachment 3320785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies, it's been quite some time since I last brought my baby out... We had fun shopping today!


Box leather


----------



## Gina123

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Gina* - You look comfortable as well as professional for work with this B&W ensemble. Love your VCA necklace too !!




Thank you chkpfbeliever!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3320833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my b30 noir Epsom [emoji4]




You look tres chic!


----------



## Gina123

ceci said:


> Here's the action shot when B30 RJ first meet up B25 BE/BA &#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3320809




Ouuu, love these duo, gorgeous Ceci!


----------



## Gina123

leooh said:


> View attachment 3320785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi ladies, it's been quite some time since I last brought my baby out... We had fun shopping today!




Yay!!! I hope you had a fun shopping day!


----------



## Gina123

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.




VigeeLeBurn, you look effortlessly elegant!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ceci said:


> Here's the action shot when B30 RJ first meet up B25 BE/BA &#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3320809





Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3320833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my b30 noir Epsom [emoji4]


*
ceci* and *Olivia*, love these pics!!! Thanks for the eye candy on a suddenly very cold Tuesday here.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Also, thanks for the kind posts ~ that Ghillies K32 will not be going outside today, it is now FREEZING here. Brrrr.


----------



## periogirl28

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3320778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my etoupe says hello [emoji85]



Classic, one can't go wrong with this. The Rodeo is a perfect touch of whimsy!


----------



## marbella8

Gina123 said:


> Hi Ladies, selfie pic of my B30 graphite at the grocery store. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3319305
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



I love graphite, and in that Clemence you can see it shine gorgeous!


----------



## HummingBird1

Gina123 said:


> Today is a graphite / casual Monday for me at work. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3320099
> View attachment 3320100
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


Love your look, very simple and elegant, gorgeous B and necklace.


----------



## HummingBird1

ceci said:


> Just had a family picnic next to the River on the last day of Spring Break. Wish you all enjoy the Spring so far!
> 
> View attachment 3320093
> 
> View attachment 3320094
> 
> View attachment 3320095


magical photos and your outfit and K are stunning.


----------



## Sappho

ceci said:


> Just had a family picnic next to the River on the last day of Spring Break. Wish you all enjoy the Spring so far!
> 
> View attachment 3320093
> 
> View attachment 3320094
> 
> View attachment 3320095




Gorgeous ensemble of colors!!


----------



## Sappho

ceci said:


> Here's the action shot when B30 RJ first meet up B25 BE/BA &#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3320809




Wow!! What a party!!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3320833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my b30 noir Epsom [emoji4]




Love your hair [emoji7]


----------



## Pursebop

*My passenger today, Hermes Plomb B35. Good comparison of Plomb vs. Black in natural light. Plomb is a creamy black by my definition *


----------



## Gina123

HummingBird1 said:


> Love your look, very simple and elegant, gorgeous B and necklace.




Thank you HummingBird! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

marbella8 said:


> I love graphite, and in that Clemence you can see it shine gorgeous!




Thank you Marbella! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## leooh

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3320833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my b30 noir Epsom [emoji4]




You and your bag look beautiful!!


----------



## leooh

ceci said:


> Here's the action shot when B30 RJ first meet up B25 BE/BA &#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3320809




My Favourite Colours...[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## leooh

******** said:


> *My passenger today, Hermes Plomb B35. Good comparison of Plomb vs. Black in natural light. Plomb is a creamy black by my definition *




Ooh I love the black on black


----------



## leooh

Gina123 said:


> Yay!!! I hope you had a fun shopping day!



Thanks Gina, we had fun... But now it's making me lust after a pearly gray lady Dior ...[emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leooh

Dear Rami00, its barenia actually... But I've been thinking of a box!! Just no funds haha


----------



## Gina123

******** said:


> *My passenger today, Hermes Plomb B35. Good comparison of Plomb vs. Black in natural light. Plomb is a creamy black by my definition *




Gorgeous plomb Birkin dear. I do like the softer black. She is a beauty. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.


*you look so lovely VigeeLeBrun, elegant and sophisticated! What an amazing K *


----------



## Pursebop

leooh said:


> Ooh I love the black on black


*thanks girl, and did I hear you mention Dior, LOL...I have a major Diorever fixation going on! 
*


Gina123 said:


> Gorgeous plomb Birkin dear. I do like the softer black. She is a beauty. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


*thanks my girl, it's a memory we share together forever! I am really enjoying this one! Love the clemence leather too, so creamy 
Cant wait to meet up! XO
*


----------



## leooh

Dear ********
Yes I did, High five! I just posted a question on the Dior thread...


----------



## Pursebop

leooh said:


> Dear ********
> Yes I did, High five! I just posted a question on the Dior thread...


*LOL, what have we become...*


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Rami00 said:


> Twinsies on the rodeo!
> 
> 
> 
> You look very elegant here.
> 
> 
> 
> Box leather




yay!!!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Gina123 said:


> You look tres chic!




Thank you my love [emoji170] and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

leooh said:


> You and your bag look beautiful!!




Thank you! And thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


----------



## CocoSoCo

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096
> 
> 
> Edit: B35 Epsom GHW Jaune d'or and K25 Epsom Feu PHW



Love these bags!


----------



## Sappho

******** said:


> *My passenger today, Hermes Plomb B35. Good comparison of Plomb vs. Black in natural light. Plomb is a creamy black by my definition *




The leather on this plomb looks so scrumptious!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *you look so lovely VigeeLeBrun, elegant and sophisticated! What an amazing K *



Thanks, **********!


----------



## Rami00

April showers bring May flowers, April snow brings &#129300;&#128580; ootd! Brandebourgs worn as a top today.


----------



## Gina123

Rami00 said:


> April showers bring May flowers, April snow brings &#129300;&#128580; ootd! Brandebourgs worn as a top today.




Love it! How did you wear it? [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Gina123 said:


> Love it! How did you wear it? [emoji8]



Thank you. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/how-to-wear-hermes-shawl-as-a-top-916087.html


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> April showers bring May flowers, April snow brings &#129300;&#128580; ootd! Brandebourgs worn as a top today.



Rami, you are an inspiration, especially in those open toe booties in the snow!!! We are, of course, snowed in here as well, and I'm dreaming of ditching the boots once and for all! Your shawl looks fabulous with your coat, and the birkin is such a happy colour to wear at this time of year!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.



Vigee...you ALWAYS look gorgeous! Seriously. Every time I see one of your photos, I'm reminded of how I need to step up my game!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Rami, you are an inspiration, especially in those open toe booties in the snow!!! We are, of course, snowed in here as well, and I'm dreaming of ditching the boots once and for all! Your shawl looks fabulous with your coat, and the birkin is such a happy colour to wear at this time of year!



Aww thank you!You are too kind. Most of my winter stuff is already tucked away...I guess.. I got excited a lil too fast. I am having such a hard timing (mentally) to wear snow boots again lol.


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Aww thank you!You are too kind. Most of my winter stuff is already tucked away...I guess.. I got excited a lil too fast. I am having such a hard timing (mentally) to wear snow boots again lol.



I don't blame you one bit, Rami! I'm aching to pull my blue hydra Kelly out of the box!! Love that cw of Brandebourgs btw!


----------



## ceci

******** said:


> *My passenger today, Hermes Plomb B35. Good comparison of Plomb vs. Black in natural light. Plomb is a creamy black by my definition *




Plomb indeed an interesting color! Love your many new H bags!


----------



## ceci

Rami00 said:


> April showers bring May flowers, April snow brings &#129300;&#128580; ootd! Brandebourgs worn as a top today.




Wow! Rami! Are you wearing open-toe shoes on the snow?! Love your RC B always! Brighten up the day so effortlessly!


----------



## ceci

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3320833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my b30 noir Epsom [emoji4]






Oliviavivienne said:


> AHHHH! GORGEOUS [emoji7]




Thanks Oliviavivienne! Love your sit down action shot! [emoji4]



ghoztz said:


> Looks like a wonderful/special party you are having over there!!




Thanks ghoztz! Oh yeah! Celebrating my first SO! [emoji1]



Gina123 said:


> Ouuu, love these duo, gorgeous Ceci!




Thanks Gina123! They will cover my favorite color all year round...just missing the perfect purple in K retourne...patiently waiting for H to bring back older shades of purple ... [emoji16]



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> 
> ceci* and *Olivia*, love these pics!!! Thanks for the eye candy on a suddenly very cold Tuesday here.




Thank you BigeeLeBrun! Stay warm & layering is the key! [emoji4]



HummingBird1 said:


> magical photos and your outfit and K are stunning.




Thank you HummingBird1! I love vibrant colors to cheer me up! [emoji1]



Sappho said:


> Wow!! What a party!!




Haha! Yeah! Party time! Thanks Sappho! [emoji322]



leooh said:


> My Favourite Colours...[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]




Thank you leooh!! [emoji4]


----------



## ceci

Quick action shot while waiting DS violin class [emoji447] First SO outing. Will attend Porsche launch reception party tonight &#127870;[emoji483]


----------



## crazyforbag

Rami00 said:


> April showers bring May flowers, April snow brings &#129300;&#128580; ootd! Brandebourgs worn as a top today.


 
Beautiful as always!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ceci said:


> Quick action shot while waiting DS violin class [emoji447] First SO outing. Will attend Porsche launch reception party tonight &#127870;[emoji483]
> 
> View attachment 3322139



Love your SO combo !! Perfect for your reception tonight.


----------



## Pursebop

ceci said:


> Plomb indeed an interesting color! Love your many new H bags!


*thank you dear, I'm still recovering from your SO, faint!*


----------



## crazyforbag

ceci said:


> Quick action shot while waiting DS violin class [emoji447] First SO outing. Will attend Porsche launch reception party tonight &#127870;[emoji483]
> 
> View attachment 3322139




love this SO!!
Congrats!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I am dressed in dark colors on a nice sunny day here. Wearing my box KD and BE Lindy to brighten it up. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Ccc1

chkpfbeliever said:


> I am dressed in dark colors on a nice sunny day here. Wearing my box KD and BE Lindy to brighten it up. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322445


Looking good! Love your BE Lindy.


----------



## tonkamama

Ceci ~ love these... &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;  



ceci said:


> Here's the action shot when B30 RJ first meet up B25 BE/BA &#127870;
> 
> View attachment 3320809



VigeeLeBrun ~ you look so elegant and classy 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ghillies K32 in argile/etoupe comes out of her box for Spring with a monochromatic neutral outfit.



Rami00 ~ gorgeous shawl, you have great taste! 


Rami00 said:


> April showers bring May flowers, April snow brings &#129300;&#128580; ootd! Brandebourgs worn as a top today.



Cecil ~ your SO looks amazing... Beautiful blues! &#128153;&#128153;


ceci said:


> Quick action shot while waiting DS violin class [emoji447] First SO outing. Will attend Porsche launch reception party tonight &#127870;[emoji483]
> 
> View attachment 3322139



Chkpfbeliever ~ beautiful BE Lindy, love how you wearing your blues with dark color clothing 


chkpfbeliever said:


> I am dressed in dark colors on a nice sunny day here. Wearing my box KD and BE Lindy to brighten it up. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322445


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

chkpfbeliever said:


> I am dressed in dark colors on a nice sunny day here. Wearing my box KD and BE Lindy to brighten it up. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322445




Yeah! BE is such a cheerful color! [emoji170]


----------



## ceci

Thank you chkpfbeliever, ********, crazyforbag & tonkamama! [emoji4]

Tonight's 2017 Porsche launch reception was awesome! [emoji173]&#65039; Sport Car & Hermes [emoji173]&#65039; What a perfect combo! Will post photos later only if you don't mind I post my new SO over & over again! [emoji28] 




chkpfbeliever said:


> Love your SO combo !! Perfect for your reception tonight.






******** said:


> *thank you dear, I'm still recovering from your SO, faint!*






crazyforbag said:


> love this SO!!
> Congrats!!






tonkamama said:


> Ceci ~ love these... [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]
> 
> Cecil ~ your SO looks amazing... Beautiful blues! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> I am dressed in dark colors on a nice sunny day here. Wearing my box KD and BE Lindy to brighten it up. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322445




You look wonderful! Love BE!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ccc1 said:


> Looking good! Love your BE Lindy.







ceci said:


> Yeah! BE is such a cheerful color! [emoji170]







tonkamama said:


> Ceci ~ love these... [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VigeeLeBrun ~ you look so elegant and classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 ~ gorgeous shawl, you have great taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecil ~ your SO looks amazing... Beautiful blues! [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chkpfbeliever ~ beautiful BE Lindy, love how you wearing your blues with dark color clothing







Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look wonderful! Love BE!




Thanks everyone !! BE is definitely one of my favorite blues and will lift any outfit ! This is also a color that photograph well.


----------



## franhueso

Love this look[emoji155]


----------



## franhueso

Love [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dessert1st

chkpfbeliever said:


> I am dressed in dark colors on a nice sunny day here. Wearing my box KD and BE Lindy to brighten it up. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322445




Woo hoo BE! Such a great color!  You look great!


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> I am dressed in dark colors on a nice sunny day here. Wearing my box KD and BE Lindy to brighten it up. Thanks for letting me share.



great pop of colour on you!


----------



## shoes319

Rami00 said:


> April showers bring May flowers, April snow brings &#129300;&#128580; ootd! Brandebourgs worn as a top today.


Love this!


----------



## ceci

Good morning / evening TPF friends [emoji177]
What a perfect event to debut action shots of my BE/BA B25 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Thanks letting me to share! 

Wearing the Horsepower 90cm Silk Cotton Scarf (Men Collection) to Car Launch Reception [emoji206][emoji594] 



Red Carpet Entrance [emoji92]



Outdoor Reception 
[emoji173]&#65039; Bag [emoji170] Car [emoji173]&#65039; Food [emoji170] Drink [emoji173]&#65039; Music [emoji170]



Unveiling the 2017 Porsche 911[emoji92]


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Good morning / evening TPF friends [emoji177]
> What a perfect event to debut action shots of my BE/BA B25 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Thanks letting me to share!
> 
> Wearing the Horsepower 90cm Silk Cotton Scarf (Men Collection) to Car Launch Reception [emoji206][emoji594]
> View attachment 3322690
> 
> 
> Red Carpet Entrance [emoji92]
> View attachment 3322691
> 
> 
> Outdoor Reception
> [emoji173]&#65039; Bag [emoji170] Car [emoji173]&#65039; Food [emoji170] Drink [emoji173]&#65039; Music [emoji170]
> View attachment 3322698
> 
> 
> Unveiling the 2017 Porsche 911[emoji92]
> View attachment 3322700




Amazing bag. Beautiful car!


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> April showers bring May flowers, April snow brings &#129300;&#128580; ootd! Brandebourgs worn as a top today.




Love your look, how creative to wear your shawl as a top! Your b's color just pops!


----------



## Sappho

ceci said:


> Good morning / evening TPF friends [emoji177]
> What a perfect event to debut action shots of my BE/BA B25 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Thanks letting me to share!
> 
> Wearing the Horsepower 90cm Silk Cotton Scarf (Men Collection) to Car Launch Reception [emoji206][emoji594]
> View attachment 3322690
> 
> 
> Red Carpet Entrance [emoji92]
> View attachment 3322691
> 
> 
> Outdoor Reception
> [emoji173]&#65039; Bag [emoji170] Car [emoji173]&#65039; Food [emoji170] Drink [emoji173]&#65039; Music [emoji170]
> View attachment 3322698
> 
> 
> Unveiling the 2017 Porsche 911[emoji92]
> View attachment 3322700




Wow! Look at that SO! That bag is hotter than those cars!!


----------



## bspcc87

Hermes earrings and necklace in action


----------



## bspcc87

Horn


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kelly_76

bspcc87 said:


> Horn




Especially love your necklace! Very nice icecream colours!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ceci said:


> Good morning / evening TPF friends [emoji177]
> What a perfect event to debut action shots of my BE/BA B25 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Thanks letting me to share!
> 
> Wearing the Horsepower 90cm Silk Cotton Scarf (Men Collection) to Car Launch Reception [emoji206][emoji594]
> View attachment 3322690
> 
> 
> Red Carpet Entrance [emoji92]
> View attachment 3322691
> 
> 
> Outdoor Reception
> [emoji173]&#65039; Bag [emoji170] Car [emoji173]&#65039; Food [emoji170] Drink [emoji173]&#65039; Music [emoji170]
> View attachment 3322698
> 
> 
> Unveiling the 2017 Porsche 911[emoji92]
> View attachment 3322700





bspcc87 said:


> Hermes earrings and necklace in action





bspcc87 said:


> Horn



*ceci* and *bspcc*, there certainly is a lot of H magic going on in these pics. Major congrats to both of you.


----------



## umlm

Take  a new Twilly for my Bolide, don't need to be the same twilly each side of handel right?


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> Amazing bag. Beautiful car!




Hey Periogirl28! I'm waiting for your action shots too!!! [emoji7]



Sappho said:


> Wow! Look at that SO! That bag is hotter than those cars!!




In my eyes! Oh yes! [emoji38] Thanks Sappho!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ceci* and *bspcc*, there certainly is a lot of H magic going on in these pics. Major congrats to both of you.




Thanks VigeeLeBrun! It's like my baby & love any seconds!!!



bspcc87 said:


> Horn




I was eyeing on this horn necklace too! Great choice, bspcc87!


----------



## joanneminnie

Rami00 said:


> Could we take a moment to admire this beauty? I didn't buy it but would snatch a mini version in all leather hence got myself on the list. It's such an easy bag. My Wonderful SA was kind enough to show it to me.




Hi Rami, do you know the specs of the mini Roulis? I really want one   thanks!!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

My baby crevette [emoji170]


----------



## Sappho

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3323475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby crevette [emoji170]




Such a pretty color!


----------



## purplepoodles

umlm said:


> Take  a new Twilly for my Bolide, don't need to be the same twilly each side of handel right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323116




Looks more interesting & a great look. Love the leather, can you give us the specs?


----------



## Fab41

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3323475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby crevette [emoji170]



gorg !!


----------



## I Love Hermes

ceci said:


> Quick action shot while waiting DS violin class [emoji447] First SO outing. Will attend Porsche launch reception party tonight &#127870;[emoji483]
> 
> View attachment 3322139


 
Beautiful!


----------



## I Love Hermes

Rami00 said:


> April showers bring May flowers, April snow brings &#129300;&#128580; ootd! Brandebourgs worn as a top today.


 
Nice mod! How are you dealing with the snow? Here in Montreal, we got about 10cm yesterday. Took out my boots and winter coat again... 
Thank you for the tutorial on how to wear the shawl.


----------



## crazyforbag

chkpfbeliever said:


> I am dressed in dark colors on a nice sunny day here. Wearing my box KD and BE Lindy to brighten it up. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322445




Me and you same hair cut and black hair = )
Love BE!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3323475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby crevette [emoji170]



Wow, this is sucha yummy color!


----------



## Ethengdurst

umlm said:


> Take  a new Twilly for my Bolide, don't need to be the same twilly each side of handel right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323116



Of course not! You do whatever you like, hon, looks fab!


----------



## Ethengdurst

bspcc87 said:


> Horn



Looks great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

On my way to Legoland for last official family outing as a family of three.


----------



## hclubfan

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to Legoland for last official family outing as a family of three.



You look amazing LaChocolat!!! All the best on your impending arrival! I had two spring babies...perfect time of year for mat leave! Love the cw of Brazil on you.


----------



## Pursebop

*My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You  
Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *


----------



## LaChocolat

hclubfan said:


> You look amazing LaChocolat!!! All the best on your impending arrival! I had two spring babies...perfect time of year for mat leave! Love the cw of Brazil on you.



Aw thanks so much!  I'm super excited. DS1 is a summer baby and I love this time of year for sure.


----------



## Rami00

I Love Hermes said:


> Nice mod! How are you dealing with the snow? Here in Montreal, we got about 10cm yesterday. Took out my boots and winter coat again...
> Thank you for the tutorial on how to wear the shawl.



Seriously, I even took off to Cali for two weeks in December to get away from the cold but guess what...there was no snow/cold LOL. This winter was too good to be true..I refuse to take my winter coat out AGAIN.

Keep warm. It's going to be cold this weekend :kiss:


----------



## hclubfan

******** said:


> *My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You
> Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *



WOW...what a stunning photo ********!!! I am so tempted by these Strap You straps...looks perfect with your jypsiere!


----------



## Sappho

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to Legoland for last official family outing as a family of three.




Love that CW!! You look great!! Enjoy Lego land!


----------



## Sappho

******** said:


> *My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You
> 
> Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *




That's a fabulous color! The strap really brings out the pop in the color of the bag!!


----------



## MSO13

My latest shawl Panthera with my Etain K35 SO contrast stitch and Veda leather jacket 

thanks for letting me share! 
View attachment 3323913


----------



## DreamingPink

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to Legoland for last official family outing as a family of three.




You look gorgeous with your bump and I feel so excited for you ! All the best of luck!


----------



## Sappho

MrsOwen3 said:


> My latest shawl Panthera with my Etain K35 SO contrast stitch and Veda leather jacket
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3323913



Love that Panthera shawl, that CW is on my wishlist! Your SO K35 looks really cool with the contrast stitch.


----------



## tannfran

MrsOwen3 said:


> My latest shawl Panthera with my Etain K35 SO contrast stitch and Veda leather jacket
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3323913




Wow.  Love.  You have a great eye for detail.  Sublime match.


----------



## chanelbaby26

CocoSoCo said:


> Love these bags!



Yes Olivia! You look beautiful and so is your B! I hope to be your twins on the black B soon &#128522;Enjoy!


----------



## Trufflebear

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah having some fun in Geneva. [emoji13][emoji8][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319096
> 
> 
> Edit: B35 Epsom GHW Jaune d'or and K25 Epsom Feu PHW




Thanks for posting this photo[emoji8]  that was a fun day[emoji38][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## I Love Hermes

Rami00 said:


> Seriously, I even took off to Cali for two weeks in December to get away from the cold but guess what...there was no snow/cold LOL. This winter was too good to be true..I refuse to take my winter coat out AGAIN.
> 
> Keep warm. It's going to be cold this weekend :kiss:



Thanks! You too dear.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

******** said:


> *My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You
> 
> Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *




Flower Blooming [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] Love this cheerful photo!


----------



## ceci

MrsOwen3 said:


> My latest shawl Panthera with my Etain K35 SO contrast stitch and Veda leather jacket
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3323913




Lovely color for the CSGM! Great outfit!!


----------



## jpezmom

MrsOwen3 said:


> My latest shawl Panthera with my Etain K35 SO contrast stitch and Veda leather jacket
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3323913


Love this outfit!  The more I see the Panthera, the more I need it!


----------



## jpezmom

******** said:


> *My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You
> Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *


Wow - this is a work of art!  Definitely put a smile on my face and love all the colors!  I keep staring at this photo.


----------



## allyrae

******** said:


> *My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You
> 
> Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *




Gorgeous bag + strap! Nice shot! [emoji7]


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> My latest shawl Panthera with my Etain K35 SO contrast stitch and Veda leather jacket
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3323913



Absolutely LOVE everything in your photo, MrsOwen!


----------



## Gina123

chkpfbeliever said:


> I am dressed in dark colors on a nice sunny day here. Wearing my box KD and BE Lindy to brighten it up. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322445




Hi chkpfbeliever, you look great and love you KD & BE Lindy! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

ceci said:


> Good morning / evening TPF friends [emoji177]
> What a perfect event to debut action shots of my BE/BA B25 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Thanks letting me to share!
> 
> Wearing the Horsepower 90cm Silk Cotton Scarf (Men Collection) to Car Launch Reception [emoji206][emoji594]
> View attachment 3322690
> 
> 
> Red Carpet Entrance [emoji92]
> View attachment 3322691
> 
> 
> Outdoor Reception
> [emoji173]&#65039; Bag [emoji170] Car [emoji173]&#65039; Food [emoji170] Drink [emoji173]&#65039; Music [emoji170]
> View attachment 3322698
> 
> 
> Unveiling the 2017 Porsche 911[emoji92]
> View attachment 3322700




You look great and love the red carpet entrance!


----------



## Gina123

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3323475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby crevette [emoji170]




Gorgeous! Love the rosy color. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

******** said:


> *My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You
> 
> Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *




Love this photo! gorgeous bp jyp dear! I wish for Spring or Sumner soon. Can't wait to catch up! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

MrsOwen3 said:


> My latest shawl Panthera with my Etain K35 SO contrast stitch and Veda leather jacket
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3323913




Gorgeous shawl and lovely K35 SO! I do like the warm color contrast.


----------



## Gina123

Meeting girlfriends for lunch and debating if I should wear CDC or KDT... &#129300;







I think KDT. [emoji39]


----------



## weibandy

Gina123 said:


> Meeting girlfriends for lunch and debating if I should wear CDC or KDT... &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3324618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324620
> 
> 
> I think KDT. [emoji39]



Agree   the KDT looks very nice and balanced with your outfit.


----------



## Dluvch

Gina123 said:


> Meeting girlfriends for lunch and debating if I should wear CDC or KDT... &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3324618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324620
> 
> 
> I think KDT. [emoji39]



I love the kdt!  What size is your B?  I love your outfit!


----------



## Gina123

weibandy said:


> Agree   the KDT looks very nice and balanced with your outfit.







Dira said:


> I love the kdt!  What size is your B?  I love your outfit!




Thank you weibandy & Dira! [emoji8]

Size of this bag is 30cm and I'm 5'2 (without heels) if that helps. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Meeting girlfriends for lunch and debating if I should wear CDC or KDT... &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3324618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324620
> 
> 
> I think KDT. [emoji39]




The 30B looks great on you!!! The KDT was an excellent choice!


----------



## Dluvch

Gina123 said:


> Thank you weibandy & Dira! [emoji8]
> 
> Size of this bag is 30cm and I'm 5'2 (without heels) if that helps. [emoji5]&#65039;



Thank you sooooo perfect on you!


----------



## temps

MrsOwen3 said:


> My latest shawl Panthera with my Etain K35 SO contrast stitch and Veda leather jacket
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3323913




You look amazing!!! Everything blends in so well together! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## I Love Hermes

******** said:


> *My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You  *
> _*Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *_




Beautiful! The strap is amazing.


----------



## Lollipop15

Took my new rodeo out to the beach this weekend [emoji38][emoji206]&#127958;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> Took my new rodeo out to the beach this weekend [emoji38][emoji206]&#127958;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325119


Congrats my dear, you got rodeo finally ! So sweet color, match your picotin very well! Enjoy the beach &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

Gina123 said:


> Meeting girlfriends for lunch and debating if I should wear CDC or KDT... &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3324618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324620
> 
> 
> I think KDT. [emoji39]


Good choice Gina123! Enjoy  your lunch


----------



## Rami00

Bouquet sellier and jige in action.


----------



## Ccc1

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier and jige in action.


Wow you look amazing.


----------



## leooh

******** said:


> *My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You
> 
> Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *




beautifully styled... love blur paon


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> Congrats my dear, you got rodeo finally ! So sweet color, match your picotin very well! Enjoy the beach [emoji4]




Thank you! [emoji1] This was actually a lucky find at the airport hehe. I'm still waiting for a rodeo from my SA [emoji7][emoji206]


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier and jige in action.




you always look effortlessly classy dear [emoji8]


----------



## leooh

LaChocolat said:


> On my way to Legoland for last official family outing as a family of three.




enjoy your trip... and smooth delivery soon!


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier and jige in action.


Jige~ I want Jige Rami&#128517;&#128517; your OOTD make me want it even more


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you! [emoji1] This was actually a lucky find at the airport hehe. I'm still waiting for a rodeo from my SA [emoji7][emoji206]


Awww.. great score ! Lucky you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## allyrae

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier and jige in action.




Gorgeous as always! [emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier and jige in action.




Love how you wear your shawls as a top. I'm too afraid it will get loose [emoji85]


----------



## thyme

Day out at the museum.  Happy Sunday!


----------



## Millicat

Lovely 
Enjoy your day, CC


----------



## Millicat

Here are some from the past week 
Barenia and toile Trim II
Bleu Marin Balle de Golf
Noisette Box La.


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier and jige in action.




Just lovely!!!


----------



## Blue Rain

chincac said:


> Day out at the museum.  Happy Sunday!




What a lovely B. Is it Sakura?


----------



## Rouge H

Millicat said:


> Here are some from the past week
> Barenia and toile Trim II
> Bleu Marin Balle de Golf
> Noisette Box La.


Millicat- we are Trim and LA twins, great taste!


----------



## HummingBird1

Gina123 said:


> Meeting girlfriends for lunch and debating if I should wear CDC or KDT... &#129300;
> 
> View attachment 3324618
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324620
> 
> 
> I think KDT. [emoji39]


Both look amazing.... and I love your closet in the background!


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Lovely
> Enjoy your day, CC



thank you *Millicat* 



Millicat said:


> Here are some from the past week
> Barenia and toile Trim II
> Bleu Marin Balle de Golf
> Noisette Box La.



love your vintage bags especially the Trim! 



Blue Rain said:


> What a lovely B. Is it Sakura?



thank you *Blue Rain*, yes it is sakura.


----------



## ms1234

******** said:


> *My new Blue Paon Jypsiere28 that I purchased at FSH modeling the Fendi Strap You
> Certainly one way to dress up a Jypsiere! *



OMG ********, what a beautiful blue! BTW: I really enjoy your blog page!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> Day out at the museum.  Happy Sunday!



Looks like you had a great day with perfect weather, *chincac*. Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looks like you had a great day with perfect weather, *chincac*. Thanks for the pics!!!



thank you *Vigee*...yes it was amazingly sunny and a wonderful exhibition too! have a good week


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> thank you *Vigee*...yes it was amazingly sunny and a wonderful exhibition too! have a good week



You are so lucky, we have had SNOW this weekend. Brrrr.


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You are so lucky, we have had SNOW this weekend. Brrrr.



wow snow in April?? keep warm!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Ccc1 said:


> Wow you look amazing.





leooh said:


> you always look effortlessly classy dear [emoji8]





atomic110 said:


> Jige~ I want Jige Rami&#128517;&#128517; your OOTD make me want it even more





allyrae said:


> Gorgeous as always! [emoji7]





Myrkur said:


> Love how you wear your shawls as a top. I'm too afraid it will get loose [emoji85]





Sappho said:


> Just lovely!!!



Thank you gorgeous ladies :kiss:


----------



## allyrae

Not blue at all with my B30 bleu nuit and her little pet Rodeo, and Clic Clac XL in bleu turquin [emoji7][emoji12]


----------



## hclubfan

Millicat said:


> Here are some from the past week
> Barenia and toile Trim II
> Bleu Marin Balle de Golf
> Noisette Box La.



I LOVE your vintage bags, *Millicat*...you have such a good eye!!


----------



## Millicat

Most of my outfits are matching and that's how I like it, they are classic shapes and colours, but, there are some times when I like to wear a riot of colour - here is a good example of what I mean.
Jeans, bright pink top, sky blue cardigan, lime and dark green scarf and blue boots with coloured wool laces.
The blue Balle de Golf accompanies.


----------



## Millicat

Here's the alternative bag that would be used


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

allyrae said:


> Not blue at all with my B30 bleu nuit and her little pet Rodeo, and Clic Clac XL in bleu turquin [emoji7][emoji12]
> View attachment 3326340



THIS is the reason why I need a bleu nuit B30 GHW ~ *allyrae*, you look stunning!


----------



## umlm

Ethengdurst said:


> Of course not! You do whatever you like, hon, looks fab!



Thank you so much Ethengdurst,
I was convinced when I saw the 2 Twilly goes really well together.

I was worried in the beginning if the color fit, but I am assured now.


----------



## umlm

purplepoodles said:


> Looks more interesting & a great look. Love the leather, can you give us the specs?



hi, purplepoodles

My Bolide is vintage, therefore the leather is Camel-Gold Courchevel.

I am so happy with the mix on my Bolide. I didn't know that they could fit so well


----------



## QuelleFromage

Millicat said:


> Here are some from the past week
> Barenia and toile Trim II
> Bleu Marin Balle de Golf
> Noisette Box La.





Millicat said:


> Here's the alternative bag that would be used



These ALL kill me  but that La.....I should never have let my Noisette Box Bolide go! The La is such a cool bag.


----------



## Millicat

QuelleFromage said:


> These ALL kill me  but that La.....I should never have let my Noisette Box Bolide go! The La is such a cool bag.



Thanks QF 
Yes, the La is a great bag, I remember you getting yours, what decided you to let her go ?
I like having styles for all moods and i'd describe my own collection as quite eclectic !


----------



## allyrae

VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS is the reason why I need a bleu nuit B30 GHW ~ *allyrae*, you look stunning!




Thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Millicat said:


> Thanks QF
> Yes, the La is a great bag, I remember you getting yours, what decided you to let her go ?
> I like having styles for all moods and i'd describe my own collection as quite eclectic !


Ahhh darlin', I fell in love with my Prune Toolbox and had to let a few things go, including the Bolide, that I didn't carry all that much. I LOVE the TB though. The color just kills me.


----------



## Millicat

QuelleFromage said:


> Ahhh darlin', I fell in love with my Prune Toolbox and had to let a few things go, including the Bolide, that I didn't carry all that much. I LOVE the TB though. The color just kills me.



Hmmm, I see, yes, got to prioritise these things 
Prune is a favourite H colour of mine !   
Enjoy your TB, my lovely


----------



## smile4me6

My RC B30 at the airport people watching


----------



## Pursebop

hclubfan said:


> WOW...what a stunning photo ********!!! I am so tempted by these Strap You straps...looks perfect with your jypsiere!





Sappho said:


> That's a fabulous color! The strap really brings out the pop in the color of the bag!!





ceci said:


> Flower Blooming [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] Love this cheerful photo!





jpezmom said:


> Wow - this is a work of art!  Definitely put a smile on my face and love all the colors!  I keep staring at this photo.





allyrae said:


> Gorgeous bag + strap! Nice shot! [emoji7]



*thank you friends, I must admit I have photographed my jypsiere more than I have used it. Its quite a change from my usual look! The strap def dresses it up, gives it pizzazz! Are any of you Jypsiere Lovers ? 
*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

Gina123 said:


> Love this photo! gorgeous bp jyp dear! I wish for Spring or Sumner soon. Can't wait to catch up! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]





I Love Hermes said:


> Beautiful! The strap is amazing.





leooh said:


> beautifully styled... love blur paon



*thank you dear friends, I admit I love this picture too! And addicted to playing with this strap on different bags, def spruces up a jypsiere! 

*


----------



## Pursebop

*Had a fabulous lunch date with my H girls followed by play time at H! Love this picture 
Too much fun with Gina123 and her Graphite Clemence B30, Nakedmosher2of3 with her RC Clemence K32, M's RC candy collection Epsom B35 & my B35 Clemence Plomb  

ChitownChanel we missed you *


----------



## Gina123

ms1234 said:


> OMG ********, what a beautiful blue! BTW: I really enjoy your blog page!!!




+1, Ditto!


----------



## Gina123

Rami00 said:


> Bouquet sellier and jige in action.




I missed this... Love this look Rami!


----------



## Gina123

allyrae said:


> Not blue at all with my B30 bleu nuit and her little pet Rodeo, and Clic Clac XL in bleu turquin [emoji7][emoji12]
> View attachment 3326340




You look sexy allyrae and gorgeous color B30!


----------



## Gina123

smile4me6 said:


> My RC B30 at the airport people watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327305




Congrats! Love this shade of red B30


----------



## Pursebop

ms1234 said:


> OMG ********, what a beautiful blue! BTW: I really enjoy your blog page!!!


*Thank you sweets, a labor of handbag love, with a major love affair with H  & Chanel *


----------



## Gina123

******** said:


> *Had a fabulous lunch date with my H girls followed by play time at H! Love this picture
> Too much fun with Gina123 and her Graphite Clemence B30, Nakedmosher2of3 with her RC Clemence K32, M's RC candy collection Epsom B35 & my B35 Clemence Plomb
> 
> ChitownChanel we missed you *




Ditto! It was nice to catch up with you & H girls.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Missed you CC. [emoji8]


----------



## Sappho

******** said:


> *Had a fabulous lunch date with my H girls followed by play time at H! Love this picture
> Too much fun with Gina123 and her Graphite Clemence B30, Nakedmosher2of3 with her RC Clemence K32, M's RC candy collection Epsom B35 & my B35 Clemence Plomb
> 
> ChitownChanel we missed you *




Great group pic!!!


----------



## MrsJstar

Inspired by ********..traveling with my Birkin and Chanel bags!! [emoji574]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## Pursebop

MrsJstar said:


> Inspired by ********..traveling with my Birkin and Chanel bags!! [emoji574]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327437


* oh how fabulous, great nesting bags shot! *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *Had a fabulous lunch date with my H girls followed by play time at H! Love this picture
> Too much fun with Gina123 and her Graphite Clemence B30, Nakedmosher2of3 with her RC Clemence K32, M's RC candy collection Epsom B35 & my B35 Clemence Plomb
> 
> ChitownChanel we missed you *



Gorgeous pic, sounds like you all had so much H fun!


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pic, sounds like you all had so much H fun!


*yes dear friend, always fun & visiting H together is even more so. Sadly the new swatches had not arrived yet. 
I was really looking forward to sharing those all together *


----------



## Ladybaga

MrsOwen3 said:


> My latest shawl Panthera with my Etain K35 SO contrast stitch and Veda leather jacket
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3323913



MrsOwen,
Nobody makes H look as cool and chic as you! WOW! :worthy:


----------



## Kyokei

H in action


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

Ladybaga said:


> MrsOwen,
> Nobody makes H look as cool and chic as you! WOW! :worthy:



aw you're making me blush like the Leopard 

Hope you're doing well Ladybaga!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Millicat said:


> Hmmm, I see, yes, got to prioritise these things
> Prune is a favourite H colour of mine !
> Enjoy your TB, my lovely


 Prune in Swift is just ridiculously lovely. So we don't go off topic, here's "in action" running around Paris. Apologies for messy shot and the color is richer and more purple than this.


----------



## Fab41

******** said:


> *Had a fabulous lunch date with my H girls followed by play time at H! Love this picture
> Too much fun with Gina123 and her Graphite Clemence B30, Nakedmosher2of3 with her RC Clemence K32, M's RC candy collection Epsom B35 & my B35 Clemence Plomb
> 
> ChitownChanel we missed you *


wow.. just.. wow!!


----------



## Millicat

QuelleFromage said:


> Prune in Swift is just ridiculously lovely. So we don't go off topic, here's "in action" running around Paris. Apologies for messy shot and the color is richer and more purple than this.



Yes, very lovely, i like


----------



## Julide

QuelleFromage said:


> Prune in Swift is just ridiculously lovely. So we don't go off topic, here's "in action" running around Paris. Apologies for messy shot and the color is richer and more purple than this.



Love your whole look!


----------



## mygoodies

Meet up at H with a sweet friend from overseas  

Her Ms K25 Craie is STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7] totally convinced me to go for a K25 next!
Pictured here with my B30 Bleu Nuit, which looks HUGE with Ms K


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mygoodies said:


> Meet up at H with a sweet friend from overseas
> 
> Her Ms K25 Craie is STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7] totally convinced me to go for a K25 next!
> Pictured here with my B30 Bleu Nuit, which looks HUGE with Ms K
> View attachment 3327817



*mygoodies*, what a great pic! That craie K25 GHW is pretty stunning but just as beautiful as your bleu nuit B30 PHW. This really shows the difference in size.


----------



## allyrae

mygoodies said:


> Meet up at H with a sweet friend from overseas
> 
> Her Ms K25 Craie is STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7] totally convinced me to go for a K25 next!
> Pictured here with my B30 Bleu Nuit, which looks HUGE with Ms K
> View attachment 3327817




Both bags are gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## thyme

Glorious warm spring day! Lizzie K comes out to play.. Have a good day all


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> Glorious warm spring day! Lizzie K comes out to play.. Have a good day all




Your green lizzie is gorgeous [emoji172] Nowadays I see so seldom these beautiful reptiles. Hope you have a good day too [emoji1]


----------



## Sappho

mygoodies said:


> Meet up at H with a sweet friend from overseas
> 
> Her Ms K25 Craie is STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7] totally convinced me to go for a K25 next!
> Pictured here with my B30 Bleu Nuit, which looks HUGE with Ms K
> View attachment 3327817




Gorgeous bags ladies!!! Now what is in the big orange bag??


----------



## hclubfan

QuelleFromage said:


> Prune in Swift is just ridiculously lovely. So we don't go off topic, here's "in action" running around Paris. Apologies for messy shot and the color is richer and more purple than this.



SO chic, *QuelleFromage*!!  That Prune in Swift is insanely gorgeous, as is your Rick Owen's jacket (ever since you first posted it, I've been thinking about getting one...THE perfect green!)


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Prune in Swift is just ridiculously lovely. So we don't go off topic, here's "in action" running around Paris. Apologies for messy shot and the color is richer and more purple than this.



You look fabulous, QF! Love that jacket, too. How is the Toolbox as an everyday bag? Is it light? Bulky? Is it easier to get in and out of than a K?


----------



## ceci

QuelleFromage said:


> Prune in Swift is just ridiculously lovely. So we don't go off topic, here's "in action" running around Paris. Apologies for messy shot and the color is richer and more purple than this.




Gorgeous!! The swift looks very luxurious & very rich indeed! How old is yours? I have a mini berline in Rough H, wondering if it will turn dark patinated color later on?


----------



## ceci

mygoodies said:


> Meet up at H with a sweet friend from overseas
> 
> Her Ms K25 Craie is STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7] totally convinced me to go for a K25 next!
> Pictured here with my B30 Bleu Nuit, which looks HUGE with Ms K
> View attachment 3327817




Lovely shot! Always nice to meet up with friends with common interests! 

Love seeing 25 & 30 go side by side [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170] in fact, b25 can fit inside the B30 too! [emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

chincac said:


> Glorious warm spring day! Lizzie K comes out to play.. Have a good day all




Stunning Lizzie K you got there!! What color is that? Looks like a very rich green! 

It's funny to think that the first thing we all want to find out in the morning is the Weather! [emoji364] Sunny day = H exotic / Box / Swift day [emoji28]


----------



## ceci

Today. Color Bombing Day for me!! Kids are attending Hip Hop class after school. Dress to match them ! [emoji1]


----------



## QuelleFromage

hclubfan said:


> SO chic, *QuelleFromage*!!  That Prune in Swift is insanely gorgeous, as is your Rick Owen's jacket (ever since you first posted it, I've been thinking about getting one...THE perfect green!)



Hehe, I have bought three or four pieces from the new RO collection because the green is SO lovely. I may be wearing a matching RO cardigan under that jacket. I absolutely love the green! The jacket has proven extremely wearble and I'm even used to the funky hanging liner (which you could always tie up out of sight, I decided to try to go full Rick aesthetic LOL 



catsinthebag said:


> You look fabulous, QF! Love that jacket, too. How is the Toolbox as an everyday bag? Is it light? Bulky? Is it easier to get in and out of than a K?



Thanks cats!!  The Toolbox IS a bit bulky, especially as I am using a bag insert, and it's not really made to carry primarily by the strap. I have to try batwinging it. But in Swift it's VERY light, probably weighs less than my K28 in Togo. It holds a TON - everything you need for a day of running around a city, including an extra sweater and even a pro camera (I use a mirrorless, it might not fit a full DSLR). It is much easier to get into and out of than a K IMO. I'll post another photo so you can see that it is fairly big on me. All that said, I really like it - I like that it's not as "staid" as a K or B and much more under the radar.



ceci said:


> Gorgeous!! The swift looks very luxurious & very rich indeed! How old is yours? I have a mini berline in Rough H, wondering if it will turn dark patinated color later on?



It's nearly new. I don't think Swift patinas. The color is perfect and even - any unevenness is due to the mirror. Here's the bag by itself. The color is a touch richer. I actually think I like Prune more than Raisin! :


----------



## ceci

QuelleFromage said:


> It's nearly new. I don't think Swift patinas. The color is perfect and even - any unevenness is due to the mirror. Here's the bag by itself. The color is a touch richer. I actually think I like Prune more than Raisin! :




Very rich color indeed! I love your matching shawl too! H makes so many wonderful colors. Sometimes make it really hard to choose!


----------



## mygoodies

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *mygoodies*, what a great pic! That craie K25 GHW is pretty stunning but just as beautiful as your bleu nuit B30 PHW. This really shows the difference in size.







allyrae said:


> Both bags are gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]







Sappho said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!!! Now what is in the big orange bag??



LOL nothing "special". Just my Legend wedges, a Twilly and a mug [emoji38][emoji38] 



ceci said:


> Lovely shot! Always nice to meet up with friends with common interests!
> 
> Love seeing 25 & 30 go side by side [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170] in fact, b25 can fit inside the B30 too! [emoji1]



YES the K25 will fit easily in the B30  

Thank you LOVELIES[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
It's so much FUN talking abt H all day long   
Here's some more comparison pics of the K25 and B30!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Hehe, I have bought three or four pieces from the new RO collection because the green is SO lovely. I may be wearing a matching RO cardigan under that jacket. I absolutely love the green! The jacket has proven extremely wearble and I'm even used to the funky hanging liner (which you could always tie up out of sight, I decided to try to go full Rick aesthetic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks cats!!  The Toolbox IS a bit bulky, especially as I am using a bag insert, and it's not really made to carry primarily by the strap. I have to try batwinging it. But in Swift it's VERY light, probably weighs less than my K28 in Togo. It holds a TON - everything you need for a day of running around a city, including an extra sweater and even a pro camera (I use a mirrorless, it might not fit a full DSLR). It is much easier to get into and out of than a K IMO. I'll post another photo so you can see that it is fairly big on me. All that said, I really like it - I like that it's not as "staid" as a K or B and much more under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nearly new. I don't think Swift patinas. The color is perfect and even - any unevenness is due to the mirror. Here's the bag by itself. The color is a touch richer. I actually think I like Prune more than Raisin! :




LOVE prune swift! I saw a small bolide in that combo at Madison yesterday and it's stunning - nearly iridescent!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

ceci said:


> Today. Color Bombing Day for me!! Kids are attending Hip Hop class after school. Dress to match them ! [emoji1]
> View attachment 3327986




My heart skips a beat every time I see an H BLUE. STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mygoodies

chincac said:


> Glorious warm spring day! Lizzie K comes out to play.. Have a good day all




That Lizzy is drool worthy!! Perfect for yr frame and LOVE the Pink combo [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> LOVE prune swift! I saw a small bolide in that combo at Madison yesterday and it's stunning - nearly iridescent!!!!


I actually wanted this bag because I saw a Citizen Twill wallet in Prune Swift and was just blown away


----------



## smile4me6

Gina123 said:


> Congrats! Love this shade of red B30




Thank you Gina123!!


----------



## MrsJstar

******** said:


> * oh how fabulous, great nesting bags shot! *



Thank you


----------



## thyme

mygoodies said:


> LOL nothing "special". Just my Legend wedges, a Twilly and a mug
> 
> 
> 
> YES the K25 will fit easily in the B30
> 
> Thank you LOVELIES
> It's so much FUN talking abt H all day long
> Here's some more comparison pics of the K25 and B30!



very special bags!! both are gorgeous in their own way  what's in the orange bag?? 



mygoodies said:


> That Lizzy is drool worthy!! Perfect for yr frame and LOVE the Pink combo [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



thank you *mygoodies*




ceci said:


> Stunning Lizzie K you got there!! What color is that? Looks like a very rich green!
> 
> It's funny to think that the first thing we all want to find out in the morning is the Weather! [emoji364] Sunny day = H exotic / Box / Swift day [emoji28]



thank you *ceci*..it is vert fonce. agree re weather...although i do use my box/swift on rainy days  



Serva1 said:


> Your green lizzie is gorgeous [emoji172] Nowadays I see so seldom these beautiful reptiles. Hope you have a good day too [emoji1]



thank you *Serva1*. i wish i have more H lizzies...are you using your barenia baby b much? would love to know how your thoughts on barenia 



ceci said:


> Today. Color Bombing Day for me!! Kids are attending Hip Hop class after school. Dress to match them ! [emoji1]



very good of you to join in the hip hop vibe!! what a riot of colours indeed..


----------



## hclubfan

mygoodies said:


> LOL nothing "special". Just my Legend wedges, a Twilly and a mug [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> YES the K25 will fit easily in the B30
> 
> Thank you LOVELIES[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> It's so much FUN talking abt H all day long
> Here's some more comparison pics of the K25 and B30!
> View attachment 3328024
> 
> View attachment 3328025



Gorgeous bags, mygoodies!!! I love both colors, and that 25 cm Kelly is really special


----------



## Scarf and Glove

chincac said:


> Glorious warm spring day! Lizzie K comes out to play.. Have a good day all


How gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## Pursebop

mygoodies said:


> LOL nothing "special". Just my Legend wedges, a Twilly and a mug [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> YES the K25 will fit easily in the B30
> 
> Thank you LOVELIES[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> It's so much FUN talking abt H all day long
> Here's some more comparison pics of the K25 and B30!
> View attachment 3328024
> 
> View attachment 3328025


*What beautiful baggies! Yes finding like minded H people makes the experience so much more fun! 
That little K is so special and oh I love the B too! K25 is on my wish list *


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nadineluv

ceci said:


> Today. Color Bombing Day for me!! Kids are attending Hip Hop class after school. Dress to match them ! [emoji1]
> View attachment 3327986




Cute!! Love all the color!!


----------



## nadineluv

QuelleFromage said:


> Hehe, I have bought three or four pieces from the new RO collection because the green is SO lovely. I may be wearing a matching RO cardigan under that jacket. I absolutely love the green! The jacket has proven extremely wearble and I'm even used to the funky hanging liner (which you could always tie up out of sight, I decided to try to go full Rick aesthetic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks cats!!  The Toolbox IS a bit bulky, especially as I am using a bag insert, and it's not really made to carry primarily by the strap. I have to try batwinging it. But in Swift it's VERY light, probably weighs less than my K28 in Togo. It holds a TON - everything you need for a day of running around a city, including an extra sweater and even a pro camera (I use a mirrorless, it might not fit a full DSLR). It is much easier to get into and out of than a K IMO. I'll post another photo so you can see that it is fairly big on me. All that said, I really like it - I like that it's not as "staid" as a K or B and much more under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nearly new. I don't think Swift patinas. The color is perfect and even - any unevenness is due to the mirror. Here's the bag by itself. The color is a touch richer. I actually think I like Prune more than Raisin! :




Oh swift is sooo yummy looking!! Beautiful toolbox.


----------



## nadineluv

mygoodies said:


> LOL nothing "special". Just my Legend wedges, a Twilly and a mug [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> YES the K25 will fit easily in the B30
> 
> Thank you LOVELIES[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> It's so much FUN talking abt H all day long
> Here's some more comparison pics of the K25 and B30!
> View attachment 3328024
> 
> View attachment 3328025




Oh my!!! Love your k and b!!! The K is adorable! I love!


----------



## nadineluv

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3327605
> 
> 
> H in action




Best H color ever!!


----------



## nadineluv

mygoodies said:


> Meet up at H with a sweet friend from overseas
> 
> Her Ms K25 Craie is STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7] totally convinced me to go for a K25 next!
> Pictured here with my B30 Bleu Nuit, which looks HUGE with Ms K
> View attachment 3327817




I agree craie is stunning!!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## loves

nadineluv said:


> Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]
> View attachment 3328494




Omgosh love this entire pic!

Sorry no comments on others, too many to catch up on.


----------



## Fab41

nadineluv said:


> Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]
> View attachment 3328494


----------



## nadineluv

loves said:


> Omgosh love this entire pic!
> 
> Sorry no comments on others, too many to catch up on.




Awe thanks babe!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

Fab41 said:


>




[emoji2] Thanks!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## strawberry

nadineluv said:


> Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]
> View attachment 3328494


Where are your shoes from?..


----------



## nadineluv

strawberry said:


> Where are your shoes from?..




They are golden goose deluxe brand, this particular pair is from last season. Another addiction of mine &#128580; [emoji148][emoji148]


----------



## thyme

Scarf and Glove said:


> How gorgeous !!!!!



thank you *Scarf and Glove*


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> thank you *Serva1*. i wish i have more H lizzies...are you using your barenia baby b much? would love to know how your thoughts on barenia :




Dear chincac, I'm still so in love with my barenia baby b, my favourite bag& leather (don't have swift or box yet). It's such a luxurious little thing. Sporty, casual and classic H. I travelled to Spain to get glycerine soap until I realized I can get it from H too. I want to learn to take care of my jem. Barenia is not as sophisticated as exotics, especially nilo, but my lifestyle is more active so it suits me better, even though I'm always thinking about adding an exotic to my collection.

Lately I have rested my barenia B25 and carried the pm pico in indigo with poppy orange handles ghw. It's such a cute easygoing under radar bag and the clemence leather is so soft ( mine has really small grain). 

I'm facinated by the different leathers of H and love having bags in all kinds of leathers. Going to my H store next Fri [emoji173]&#65039; and hopefully I can add a new bag&shawl to my collection [emoji1]


----------



## Suzie

nadineluv said:


> Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]
> View attachment 3328494



Fab pic, love your trainers too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Dear chincac, I'm still so in love with my barenia baby b, my favourite bag& leather (don't have swift or box yet). It's such a luxurious little thing. Sporty, casual and classic H. I travelled to Spain to get glycerine soap until I realized I can get it from H too. I want to learn to take care of my jem. Barenia is not as sophisticated as exotics, especially nilo, but my lifestyle is more active so it suits me better, even though I'm always thinking about adding an exotic to my collection.
> 
> Lately I have rested my barenia B25 and carried the pm pico in indigo with poppy orange handles ghw. It's such a cute easygoing under radar bag and the clemence leather is so soft ( mine has really small grain).
> 
> I'm facinated by the different leathers of H and love having bags in all kinds of leathers. Going to my H store next Fri [emoji173]&#65039; and hopefully I can add a new bag&shawl to my collection [emoji1]



good to know your thoughts..ohhh the pico is divine too! lucky girl


----------



## ceci

mygoodies said:


> YES the K25 will fit easily in the B30
> 
> Thank you LOVELIES[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> It's so much FUN talking abt H all day long
> Here's some more comparison pics of the K25 and B30!
> View attachment 3328024
> 
> View attachment 3328025




Love Comparison photos! Do we have a thread on that? [emoji41]



mygoodies said:


> My heart skips a beat every time I see an H BLUE. STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you mygoidies! [emoji170]



chincac said:


> thank you *ceci*..it is vert fonce. agree re weather...although i do use my box/swift on rainy days
> 
> very good of you to join in the hip hop vibe!! what a riot of colours indeed..




Wow chincac! Really?! I did the Blackrock treatment on my box but still not brave enough to carrying on rainy day! [emoji28]



nadineluv said:


> Cute!! Love all the color!!




Thank you nadineluv! You got a lovely etoupe B there too! [emoji4]



nadineluv said:


> Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]
> View attachment 3328494


----------



## Sappho

nadineluv said:


> Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]
> View attachment 3328494



Aaaaah! Etoupe is such a classic and your sneakers are really cool!


----------



## Sappho

ceci said:


> Today. Color Bombing Day for me!! Kids are attending Hip Hop class after school. Dress to match them ! [emoji1]
> View attachment 3327986



Just fabulous!! I love all the bold and vivid colors!


----------



## Sappho

QuelleFromage said:


> Hehe, I have bought three or four pieces from the new RO collection because the green is SO lovely. I may be wearing a matching RO cardigan under that jacket. I absolutely love the green! The jacket has proven extremely wearble and I'm even used to the funky hanging liner (which you could always tie up out of sight, I decided to try to go full Rick aesthetic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks cats!!  The Toolbox IS a bit bulky, especially as I am using a bag insert, and it's not really made to carry primarily by the strap. I have to try batwinging it. But in Swift it's VERY light, probably weighs less than my K28 in Togo. It holds a TON - everything you need for a day of running around a city, including an extra sweater and even a pro camera (I use a mirrorless, it might not fit a full DSLR). It is much easier to get into and out of than a K IMO. I'll post another photo so you can see that it is fairly big on me. All that said, I really like it - I like that it's not as "staid" as a K or B and much more under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nearly new. I don't think Swift patinas. The color is perfect and even - any unevenness is due to the mirror. Here's the bag by itself. The color is a touch richer. I actually think I like Prune more than Raisin! :




Ooooh, your prune swift is too gorgeous! I love the prune against your gorgeous shawl!!


----------



## megt10

ceci said:


> Today. Color Bombing Day for me!! Kids are attending Hip Hop class after school. Dress to match them ! [emoji1]
> View attachment 3327986


I'm in love with that B!


QuelleFromage said:


> Hehe, I have bought three or four pieces from the new RO collection because the green is SO lovely. I may be wearing a matching RO cardigan under that jacket. I absolutely love the green! The jacket has proven extremely wearble and I'm even used to the funky hanging liner (which you could always tie up out of sight, I decided to try to go full Rick aesthetic LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks cats!!  The Toolbox IS a bit bulky, especially as I am using a bag insert, and it's not really made to carry primarily by the strap. I have to try batwinging it. But in Swift it's VERY light, probably weighs less than my K28 in Togo. It holds a TON - everything you need for a day of running around a city, including an extra sweater and even a pro camera (I use a mirrorless, it might not fit a full DSLR). It is much easier to get into and out of than a K IMO. I'll post another photo so you can see that it is fairly big on me. All that said, I really like it - I like that it's not as "staid" as a K or B and much more under the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nearly new. I don't think Swift patinas. The color is perfect and even - any unevenness is due to the mirror. Here's the bag by itself. The color is a touch richer. I actually think I like Prune more than Raisin! :


It's beautiful. I love the color. 


mygoodies said:


> LOL nothing "special". Just my Legend wedges, a Twilly and a mug [emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> YES the K25 will fit easily in the B30
> 
> Thank you LOVELIES[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]
> It's so much FUN talking abt H all day long
> Here's some more comparison pics of the K25 and B30!
> View attachment 3328024
> 
> View attachment 3328025


Love the bags. I think I am going to need a K 25, it really is adorable. 


nadineluv said:


> Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]
> View attachment 3328494


Love Etoupe. One of the best neutral colors ever.


----------



## thyme

ceci said:


> Wow chincac! Really?! I did the Blackrock treatment on my box but still not brave enough to carrying on rainy day! [emoji28]



yes really..not a fan of the blackrock treatment at all. i use normal shoe cream from my local supermarket. my boxcalf  Bs and Ks have survived being drenched in rain...


----------



## ceci

megt10 said:


> I'm in love with that B!




Thanks megt10! I know you got many vibrant colors B/K too! Possible a family shot! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## ceci

chincac said:


> yes really..not a fan of the blackrock treatment at all. i use normal shoe cream from my local supermarket. my boxcalf  Bs and Ks have survived being drenched in rain...




Really!! Just the normal "Clear"? Shoe cream?! How often you apply the treatment just curious?


----------



## thyme

ceci said:


> Really!! Just the normal "Clear"? Shoe cream?! How often you apply the treatment just curious?



Yes the neutral shoe cream..At most twice a year for the ones I used frequently..


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> yes really..not a fan of the blackrock treatment at all. i use normal shoe cream from my local supermarket. my boxcalf  Bs and Ks have survived being drenched in rain...



Just curious, Chincac, why do you not like the blackrock treatment?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

******** said:


> *Had a fabulous lunch date with my H girls followed by play time at H! Love this picture
> Too much fun with Gina123 and her Graphite Clemence B30, Nakedmosher2of3 with her RC Clemence K32, M's RC candy collection Epsom B35 & my B35 Clemence Plomb
> 
> ChitownChanel we missed you *



WOW! Stunning pic! Something I rarely see is 4 tPF ladies with B/K and NO TWILLIES in one pic


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Glorious warm spring day! Lizzie K comes out to play.. Have a good day all



Super stunning! Glad to see that Spring has arrived!


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> Just curious, Chincac, why do you not like the blackrock treatment?



just do not like the products in terms of texture, consistency, ease of use...find others work better and easier for me and my boxcalf


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Super stunning! Glad to see that Spring has arrived!



thank you dear... spring no more from tomorrow and back to winter...been following your holiday pics on ig! so amazing..looks like a fabulous holiday


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> thank you dear... spring no more from tomorrow and back to winter...been following your holiday pics on ig! so amazing..looks like a fabulous holiday



Thank you dear! Could you PM me your IG nickname plse? Frankly I think I have had enough heat and sun, looking forward to going home!


----------



## periogirl28

Always wear one of my trusty Hermes hats on holidays. Here at the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins in Mexico.


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3328959
> 
> 
> Always wear one of my trusty Hermes hats on holidays. Here at the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins in Mexico.




Love traveling photos since I can't travel much with kids' busy school schedule.....may I follow you too? FELTasticFashion [emoji16]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ceci said:


> Love traveling photos since I can't travel much with kids' busy school schedule.....may I follow you too? FELTasticFashion [emoji16]




Ha ha Ceci, you and I are in the same boat! We try to get away once a year with the kids, during a break which is also not a busy time for DS1 professionally, otherwise it's just a weekend getaway for DH and I. LOVE the travel pics, too! Is FELTastic fashion your IG account?


----------



## HummingBird1

ceci said:


> Today. Color Bombing Day for me!! Kids are attending Hip Hop class after school. Dress to match them ! [emoji1]
> View attachment 3327986




Love this!


----------



## HummingBird1

chincac said:


> Glorious warm spring day! Lizzie K comes out to play.. Have a good day all




So stylish, and your Lizzie is TDF!


----------



## HummingBird1

Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Fab41

HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992



very nice!!!  :worthy:


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Love traveling photos since I can't travel much with kids' busy school schedule.....may I follow you too? FELTasticFashion [emoji16]




[emoji8]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Always wear one of my trusty Hermes hats on holidays. Here at the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins in Mexico.



wow..all that ancient history.  would love to visit one day! that's a handy wide brimmed hat to block the sun  looking stylish as usual! 



HummingBird1 said:


> So stylish, and your Lizzie is TDF!



thank you! 



HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.



the gold b is perfect for mild spring sunny days!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3328959
> 
> 
> Always wear one of my trusty Hermes hats on holidays. Here at the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins in Mexico.





HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992



*periogirl*, love your H hat and it has never occurred to me to review their hats, I think that my local H doesn't receive very many but I bet the BH store does. Will check them out when I am in LA. Your pic literally made me smile, safe travels to you! 

Your gold B30 is stunning but your coat is amazing with it, *HummingBird*. A beautiful Spring day and you captured it in your pics, thanks.


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> wow..all that ancient history.  would love to visit one day! that's a handy wide brimmed hat to block the sun  looking stylish as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the gold b is perfect for mild spring sunny days!




Thank you dear, amazing history and culture indeed. Enjoying the hospitality and fabulous food too!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl*, love your H hat and it has never occurred to me to review their hats, I think that my local H doesn't receive very many but I bet the BH store does. Will check them out when I am in LA. Your pic literally made me smile, safe travels to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Your gold B30 is stunning but your coat is amazing with it, *HummingBird*. A beautiful Spring day and you captured it in your pics, thanks.




Dear Vigee, maybe consider purchasing online? Love the hats, I am starting a collection. [emoji16]
Thank you for the warm wishes!


----------



## Sappho

HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992




What beautiful pics with a fantastic bag!!!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3328959
> 
> 
> Always wear one of my trusty Hermes hats on holidays. Here at the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins in Mexico.




What a cool pic! And the hat looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Vigee, *maybe consider purchasing online?* Love the hats, I am starting a collection. [emoji16]
> Thank you for the warm wishes!



*periogirl,* now that is a GREAT idea but I am almost afraid to look at H hats online ~ this could become another H item that I will start collecting but maybe I should just take a peek?


----------



## megt10

ceci said:


> Thanks megt10! I know you got many vibrant colors B/K too! Possible a family shot! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]



I took a recent shot. One side of my handbag closet. I have been in the process of downsizing my collection to keep just what I wear. I guess you could call this getting ready for action .


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> I took a recent shot. One side of my handbag closet. I have been in the process of downsizing my collection to keep just what I wear. I guess you could call this getting ready for action .




Meg, my jaw literally dropped at this amazing collection!!!! G[emoji170][emoji171][emoji178]RGEOUS pieces!!!! And I'm here to help you when you downsize, if you need... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Meg, my jaw literally dropped at this amazing collection!!!! G[emoji170][emoji171][emoji178]RGEOUS pieces!!!! And I'm here to help you when you downsize, if you need... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.




A beautiful collection, nice variation in design and colour. Cheerful and practical!


----------



## periogirl28

Sappho said:


> What a cool pic! And the hat looks fabulous on you!!




Thank you dear Sappho! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl,* now that is a GREAT idea but I am almost afraid to look at H hats online ~ this could become another H item that I will start collecting but maybe I should just take a peek?




Sun protection is mandatory! Haha! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## ceci

BBC said:


> Ha ha Ceci, you and I are in the same boat! We try to get away once a year with the kids, during a break which is also not a busy time for DS1 professionally, otherwise it's just a weekend getaway for DH and I. LOVE the travel pics, too! Is FELTastic fashion your IG account?




Hi BBC! Yes it is. Sometimes, secretly wishing my kids get older soon [emoji28]


----------



## ceci

HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992




Lovely action shots! [emoji254]


----------



## ceci

megt10 said:


> I took a recent shot. One side of my handbag closet. I have been in the process of downsizing my collection to keep just what I wear. I guess you could call this getting ready for action .







megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.




Wow! Love Love Love !!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171][emoji178]
[emoji520][emoji519][emoji521][emoji522][emoji525][emoji524][emoji526][emoji528][emoji523][emoji527][emoji533]


----------



## Allinbee

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.



Wow! Your H collection is TDF. Enjoy with great health. May I know the name of the twilly you have on your gris t B? Looks lovely.. Tia


----------



## leooh

HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992



beautifully styled!


----------



## leooh

megt10 said:


> I took a recent shot. One side of my handbag closet. I have been in the process of downsizing my collection to keep just what I wear. I guess you could call this getting ready for action .




rainbow hermes heaven... am in awe!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.



Gorgeousness, *meg*, especially that rouge birdie on the middle shelf! Thanks for the pics of your H heaven.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.




  Meg...Great collection!!


----------



## tonkamama

HummingBird1 ~ Gold B30 goes so well with your outfit



HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992



periogirl28 ~ Love your H hat, too bad I can't wear hat (big head I guess..) but I do love the look on others... Yours look elegant and classy... 



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3328959
> 
> 
> Always wear one of my trusty Hermes hats on holidays. Here at the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins in Mexico.



nadineluv ~ love H bag paring with cool shoes!   



nadineluv said:


> Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]
> View attachment 3328494


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nadineluv

megt10 said:


> I took a recent shot. One side of my handbag closet. I have been in the process of downsizing my collection to keep just what I wear. I guess you could call this getting ready for action .




Wow!!!


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> HummingBird1 ~ Gold B30 goes so well with your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ Love your H hat, too bad I can't wear hat (big head I guess..) but I do love the look on others... Yours look elegant and classy...
> 
> 
> 
> nadineluv ~ love H bag paring with cool shoes!




Thanks Tonkamama! [emoji8]


----------



## luxi_max

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.




Omg, I think my heart just skipped a beat.  Very nice collection!


----------



## Suzie

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.



How gorgeous Meg, your collection has grown so much! They are beauties.


----------



## momasaurus

Ms Dalvy had her own seat last night in Carnegie Hall LOL


----------



## bagaholic92

Im big fans of Ardennes leather! Here is my b30 [emoji41] i find it look cool without twilly[emoji57]


----------



## Sappho

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.



Wow Meg! You have such a fantastic variety of color and H bag design! Very well done!


----------



## Sappho

bagaholic92 said:


> Im big fans of Ardennes leather! Here is my b30 [emoji41] i find it look cool without twilly[emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329601



Black beauty! Love ardennes leather!


----------



## nadineluv

bagaholic92 said:


> Im big fans of Ardennes leather! Here is my b30 [emoji41] i find it look cool without twilly[emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329601




Beautiful!!!! Love that it's a 30cm!!


----------



## nadineluv

momasaurus said:


> Ms Dalvy had her own seat last night in Carnegie Hall LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329600




Cute! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992




Beautiful Goldie w palladium!! Loving that combo!! Love the pictures too!!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> A beautiful collection, nice variation in design and colour. Cheerful and practical!





ceci said:


> Wow! Love Love Love !!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171][emoji178]
> [emoji520][emoji519][emoji521][emoji522][emoji525][emoji524][emoji526][emoji528][emoji523][emoji527][emoji533]





Allinbee said:


> Wow! Your H collection is TDF. Enjoy with great health. May I know the name of the twilly you have on your gris t B? Looks lovely.. Tia





leooh said:


> rainbow hermes heaven... am in awe!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeousness, *meg*, especially that rouge birdie on the middle shelf! Thanks for the pics of your H heaven.


Thanks so much, ladies. I have really been bitten by the H bug.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Meg...Great collection!!





nadineluv said:


> Wow!!!





luxi_max said:


> Omg, I think my heart just skipped a beat.  Very nice collection!





Suzie said:


> How gorgeous Meg, your collection has grown so much! They are beauties.



Thanks so much. My H collection continues to grow as my other collection continues to shrink.


----------



## megt10

momasaurus said:


> Ms Dalvy had her own seat last night in Carnegie Hall LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329600


Of course, she did. She was looking lovely for the performance.


bagaholic92 said:


> Im big fans of Ardennes leather! Here is my b30 [emoji41] i find it look cool without twilly[emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329601


Fabulous bag. 


Sappho said:


> Wow Meg! You have such a fantastic variety of color and H bag design! Very well done!


Thank you. I love color and usually find that at least one of my H bags is perfect for wherever I am going.


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> Ms Dalvy had her own seat last night in Carnegie Hall LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329600




Beautiful! (And hey! We're neighbors! [emoji106]&#127996


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> I took a recent shot. One side of my handbag closet. I have been in the process of downsizing my collection to keep just what I wear. I guess you could call this getting ready for action .



What a nice collection Megt ! A great variety of color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3328959
> 
> 
> Always wear one of my trusty Hermes hats on holidays. Here at the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins in Mexico.



Nice !! what is the name of your H hat ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992



*HummingBird1* - Love Spring and I'm loving the Gold more.  It is such a practical and warm color.



nadineluv said:


> Sharing a pic of my Queen B Etoupe!! I just adore her!! Thanks for letting me share!! [emoji8][emoji177]
> View attachment 3328494



*nadineluv* - Etoupe is another favorite of mine !!! They are so photogenic.



momasaurus said:


> Ms Dalvy had her own seat last night in Carnegie Hall LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329600



*momasaurus* - I do the same with H bags too when I go to concerts and the seat next to me is empty.  They deserve the soft velvet for their nice skin.



bagaholic92 said:


> Im big fans of Ardennes leather! Here is my b30 [emoji41] i find it look cool without twilly[emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329601



*bagaholic92* - I'm a big fan of Ardennes too. Love the texture and how sturdy it is. Your B30 looks great.


----------



## I Love Hermes

MrsJstar said:


> Inspired by ********..traveling with my Birkin and Chanel bags!! [emoji574]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327437


 
What a funny pic! Bags in bag in bigger bag.


----------



## I Love Hermes

megt10 said:


> I took a recent shot. One side of my handbag closet. I have been in the process of downsizing my collection to keep just what I wear. I guess you could call this getting ready for action .


 
You have an amazing collection!


----------



## I Love Hermes

bagaholic92 said:


> Im big fans of Ardennes leather! Here is my b30 [emoji41] i find it look cool without twilly[emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329601


 


Love everything!


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice !! what is the name of your H hat ?




Thank you! Alas I don't remember the name of this model, but each season, Hermes will offer a range of sunhats in different colours and materials.


----------



## Love_Couture

HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992




Beautiful B. Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. [emoji169]


----------



## DizzyFairy

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.



Thanks for the share

I really love your Constance!!!!


----------



## megt10

DizzyFairy said:


> Thanks for the share
> 
> I really love your Constance!!!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a nice collection Megt ! A great variety of color.


Thank you.


----------



## HummingBird1

ceci said:


> Lovely action shots! [emoji254]





leooh said:


> beautifully styled!





tonkamama said:


> HummingBird1 ~ Gold B30 goes so well with your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ Love your H hat, too bad I can't wear hat (big head I guess..) but I do love the look on others... Yours look elegant and classy...
> 
> 
> 
> nadineluv ~ love H bag paring with cool shoes!





nadineluv said:


> Beautiful Goldie w palladium!! Loving that combo!! Love the pictures too!!





chkpfbeliever said:


> *HummingBird1* - Love Spring and I'm loving the Gold more.  It is such a practical and warm color.
> 
> 
> 
> *nadineluv* - Etoupe is another favorite of mine !!! They are so photogenic.
> 
> 
> 
> *momasaurus* - I do the same with H bags too when I go to concerts and the seat next to me is empty.  They deserve the soft velvet for their nice skin.
> 
> 
> 
> *bagaholic92* - I'm a big fan of Ardennes too. Love the texture and how sturdy it is. Your B30 looks great.





Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful B. Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. [emoji169]



Thank you so much for your lovely comments! Sadly the sunshine only lasted a day and its raining here in London again now!


----------



## HummingBird1

chincac said:


> wow..all that ancient history.  would love to visit one day! that's a handy wide brimmed hat to block the sun  looking stylish as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> the gold b is perfect for mild spring sunny days!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl*, love your H hat and it has never occurred to me to review their hats, I think that my local H doesn't receive very many but I bet the BH store does. Will check them out when I am in LA. Your pic literally made me smile, safe travels to you!
> 
> Your gold B30 is stunning but your coat is amazing with it, *HummingBird*. A beautiful Spring day and you captured it in your pics, thanks.





Sappho said:


> What beautiful pics with a fantastic bag!!!




Thank you ladies, such sweet comments.


----------



## dessert1st

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.




Love! Your bags and H shelf are so beautiful! What a dreamy collection!  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## momasaurus

nadineluv said:


> Cute! [emoji5]&#65039;






megt10 said:


> Of course, she did. She was looking lovely for the performance.



Thank you both!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Beautiful! (And hey! We're neighbors! [emoji106]&#127996


Thank you, neighbor. Sorry you can't make the meetup. Next time, I hope!


----------



## momasaurus

chkpfbeliever said:


> *momasaurus* - I do the same with H bags too when I go to concerts and the seat next to me is empty.  They deserve the soft velvet for their nice skin.



Agreed. And she was much better behaved than some of my recent dates. At least there was no snoring!


----------



## Pursebop

*I'm curious what the H lovers here have to say... do you deem bags that resemble the Birkin as copycats?*

*Dior's #diorever vs. Hermes #birkin*


----------



## Ryan

******** said:


> *I'm curious what the H lovers here have to say... do you deem bags that resemble the Birkin as copycats?*
> 
> *Dior's #diorever vs. Hermes #birkin*


I don't think that Dior bag looks anything like a Birkin, to be honest.


----------



## MYH

bagaholic92 said:


> Im big fans of Ardennes leather! Here is my b30 [emoji41] i find it look cool without twilly[emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329601


Wow, your B is beautiful. I like this leather too! 


megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.


Oh Meg! I love it all but that picotin catches my eye.  Is it rubis?


HummingBird1 said:


> Enjoying the spring weather here today with my B30 in Gold. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328991
> View attachment 3328992


Gorgeous photos of you and your Goldie. Luv it. 


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3328959
> 
> 
> Always wear one of my trusty Hermes hats on holidays. Here at the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins in Mexico.


I have a H hat too and love it as well. You look beautiful in yours.


----------



## hermesBB

A dinner night out~~~
Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring


----------



## doves75

hermesBB said:


> A dinner night out~~~
> Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
> With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring
> View attachment 3330685
> 
> View attachment 3330686




Gorgeous bag..and your ring is simply stunning [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> A dinner night out~~~
> Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
> With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring
> View attachment 3330685
> 
> View attachment 3330686





doves75 said:


> Gorgeous bag..and your ring is simply stunning [emoji170][emoji170]



*hermesBB*, what a beautiful poro fauve B30 and with fuschia lining too! 

*doves*, +1.


----------



## Love_Couture

hermesBB said:


> A dinner night out~~~
> Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
> With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring
> ]




So beautiful. Have a great dinner and evening. [emoji169]


----------



## alterego

ryan said:


> i don't think that dior bag looks anything like a birkin, to be honest.


+1


----------



## LovetheLux

megt10 said:


> I took a recent shot. One side of my handbag closet. I have been in the process of downsizing my collection to keep just what I wear. I guess you could call this getting ready for action .


Amazing collection! They are gorgeous,gorgeous,gorgeous.........


----------



## LovetheLux

hermesBB said:


> A dinner night out~~~
> Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
> With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring
> View attachment 3330685
> 
> View attachment 3330686


Beautiful Birkin, the fuchsia lining makes her even special-er. Stunning sapphire ring


----------



## tonkamama

hermesBB said:


> A dinner night out~~~
> Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
> With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring
> View attachment 3330685
> 
> View attachment 3330686





hermesBB ~ just stunning &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## HummingBird1

MYH said:


> Wow, your B is beautiful. I like this leather too!
> 
> Oh Meg! I love it all but that picotin catches my eye.  Is it rubis?
> 
> Gorgeous photos of you and your Goldie. Luv it.
> 
> I have a H hat too and love it as well. You look beautiful in yours.


Thank you MYH!


----------



## ThierryH

hermesBB said:


> A dinner night out~~~
> Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
> With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring
> View attachment 3330685
> 
> View attachment 3330686



hermesBB, Congrats! Your Birkin is TDF, and your ring is beyond beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
Let me introduce my new C24 Black Epsom w/ Blue Saint enamel buckle.  
Touch of blue makes all black structure bag so much fun to wear.  
Thanks for letting me share.  

It matches well with my Maje cardigan from last season.  





I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
> 
> Let me introduce my new C24 Black Epsom w/ Blue Saint enamel buckle.
> 
> Touch of blue makes all black structure bag so much fun to wear.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> It matches well with my Maje cardigan from last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....




Beautiful as always!! Love it on you!


----------



## hermesBB

doves75 said:


> Gorgeous bag..and your ring is simply stunning [emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you Dove!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hermesBB*, what a beautiful poro fauve B30 and with fuschia lining too!
> 
> 
> 
> *doves*, +1.




Thanks V! It's been a while, how is everything?



Love_Couture said:


> So beautiful. Have a great dinner and evening. [emoji169]




Thanks, Love_Couture!



LovetheLux said:


> Beautiful Birkin, the fuchsia lining makes her even special-er. Stunning sapphire ring




Thank you, LovetheLux! Even though I love fuchsia, I don't have the wardrobe to match. So I guess a fuchsia lining make it more of a personal private eye candy 




tonkamama said:


> hermesBB ~ just stunning [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you tonkamama! 



ThierryH said:


> hermesBB, Congrats! Your Birkin is TDF, and your ring is beyond beautiful!




Thank you ThierryH! It's an earlier acquisition but glad u enjoyed the photos


----------



## Rami00

Love RC soooo much!


----------



## Lanymara

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!




Not only love your bag (especially the colour), but really love your dog! [emoji7]


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!




That is such s fantastic color! I was thinking it might be too bright of a red for me but I don't know now...it's so vibrant and lovely!


----------



## Pursebop

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!


Stunning my dear &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!




What a view! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fab41

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!


 vicarious enjoyment here...&#128525; love red&#128525;


----------



## ermottina

TONKAMANA your constance is TDF!


----------



## Pursebop

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.


*what a beautiful well rounded collection, as I saw WOWZA!*
*Are you on IG, I'd love to share your closet on our platforms? *


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!



Stunning Rami!!!!!  But poor gingy looks a little jelly that you are carrying RC and not him


----------



## Serva1

hermesBB said:


> A dinner night out~~~
> Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
> With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring
> View attachment 3330685
> 
> View attachment 3330686




Beautiful Matte Porosus SO, lovely ring [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> You are so kind! Thank you. Here is a better picture of just my H bags prior to my Lagoon Kelly.




You have a beautiful collection megt, so many colours and style. Your lagoon Kelly[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!




Rami, such a lovely action pic, love everything including your not so tiny anymore puppy [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

tonkamama said:


> I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
> Let me introduce my new C24 Black Epsom w/ Blue Saint enamel buckle.
> Touch of blue makes all black structure bag so much fun to wear.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> It matches well with my Maje cardigan from last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....


*Breathtaking Constance!*


----------



## Rami00

Sappho said:


> That is such s fantastic color! I was thinking it might be too bright of a red for me but I don't know now...it's so vibrant and lovely!


Haha! Not trying to enable but you have to see it in person. It's the most gorgeous red I ever saw...I could be biased. Thank you &#128536;


******** said:


> Stunning my dear &#10084;&#65039;


Thank you babe. I LOVE your action shots.


nadineluv said:


> What a view! [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you &#128536;


Fab41 said:


> vicarious enjoyment here...&#128525; love red&#128525;


Thank you &#9829;&#65039;


Dira said:


> Stunning Rami!!!!!  But poor gingy looks a little jelly that you are carrying RC and not him


 thank you! He has recently learnt the jelly game even with other pups in the dog park. 


Serva1 said:


> Rami, such a lovely action pic, love everything including your not so tiny anymore puppy [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you Serva . He is growing a lil too fast for my liking. Trying to embed every moment in my head. &#128536;


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
> 
> 
> I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....



Tonkamama, loveeee your style. Totally nailed this look. Constance is just stunning on you.


----------



## Rami00

Lanymara said:


> Not only love your bag (especially the colour), but really love your dog! [emoji7]



Thank you! You are a sweetheart.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Matchy matchy day !! Turquoise K28 and BeHapi bracelet for Sunday. Pardon my ugly looking hand.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Gina123

hermesBB said:


> A dinner night out~~~
> Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
> With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring
> View attachment 3330685
> 
> View attachment 3330686




Hermes B, your B30 and the heart shaped ring are to die for!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Enjoy your night out.


----------



## Gina123

chkpfbeliever said:


> Matchy matchy day !! Turquoise K28 and BeHapi bracelet for Sunday. Pardon my ugly looking hand.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331820




Love the matchy matchy look! And don't be silly, your hand does not look ugly.


----------



## Gina123

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!




Me too. It's a true red color. And love the stacked bracelets! [emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Gina123 said:


> Love the matchy matchy look! And don't be silly, your hand does not look ugly.




Gina, you are too kind ! Thank you !!![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
> 
> Let me introduce my new C24 Black Epsom w/ Blue Saint enamel buckle.
> 
> Touch of blue makes all black structure bag so much fun to wear.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> It matches well with my Maje cardigan from last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....




Never saw a Constance with blue enamel !! Love how it can take this from very normal to casual with just that buckle. Have to see his in real life !! Bring her !!!


----------



## Gina123

tonkamama said:


> I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
> 
> Let me introduce my new C24 Black Epsom w/ Blue Saint enamel buckle.
> 
> Touch of blue makes all black structure bag so much fun to wear.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> It matches well with my Maje cardigan from last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....




You look fantastic & love your new Constance! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tonkamama

nadineluv,  ermottina,  ******** and Rami00 ~ thank you ladies &#128536;&#128536;

Rami00 ~ so in love with your RC and Gingy is just a cutie pie. &#10084;&#65039;&#128054;



nadineluv said:


> Beautiful as always!! Love it on you!






ermottina said:


> TONKAMANA your constance is TDF!





******** said:


> *Breathtaking Constance!*





Rami00 said:


> Tonkamama, loveeee your style. Totally nailed this look. Constance is just stunning on you.


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever ~ thank you dear, I sure will...  I love your match match blues...Turquoise K28 is so dreaming beautiful and great size.  &#128153;BeHapi is on my wishing list &#128525;

Gina123 ~ thank you dear &#128536;, this black/blue combo goes with a lot of things in my closet which is a big plus.  &#128522;



chkpfbeliever said:


> Matchy matchy day !! Turquoise K28 and BeHapi bracelet for Sunday. Pardon my ugly looking hand.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331820





chkpfbeliever said:


> Never saw a Constance with blue enamel !! Love how it can take this from very normal to casual with just that buckle. Have to see his in real life !! Bring her !!!





Gina123 said:


> You look fantastic & love your new Constance! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## annika08

just celebrating my 46th bday with a simple casual outfit.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3331881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just celebrating my 46th bday with a simple casual outfit.



Happy B day !! May your b-day brings you good health and more orange boxes.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## annika08

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy B day !! May your b-day brings you good health and more orange boxes.




Thank you. Hoping for more too. [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3331881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just celebrating my 46th bday with a simple casual outfit.




Happy Birthday Annika!! You look stunning!!


----------



## Pursebop

*Stumbled upon this in my photo's from the Hermes Manifest event here in Chicago 
My B25 in bubblegum pink looks like a jumbo compared to that Kelly... Oh Hermes!*


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!



Love! Your baby is so cute.


----------



## megt10

******** said:


> *what a beautiful well rounded collection, as I saw WOWZA!*
> *Are you on IG, I'd love to share your closet on our platforms? *



Thank you. I'm not on Instagram but feel free to post the picture if you want. I am adding to the collection.


----------



## megt10

Serva1 said:


> You have a beautiful collection megt, so many colours and style. Your lagoon Kelly[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


Thank you so much.


tonkamama said:


> I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
> Let me introduce my new C24 Black Epsom w/ Blue Saint enamel buckle.
> Touch of blue makes all black structure bag so much fun to wear.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> It matches well with my Maje cardigan from last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....



Scored a black Constance today with gold hardware. You totally enabled me with this gorgeous picture.


----------



## megt10

******** said:


> *Stumbled upon this in my photo's from the Hermes Manifest event here in Chicago
> My B25 in bubblegum pink looks like a jumbo compared to that Kelly... Oh Hermes!*



Love both bags. A see a 25 in my future.


----------



## tonkamama

******** ~ so cute, your bubblegum B25 is perfect for this special event!  &#128149;



******** said:


> *Stumbled upon this in my photo's from the Hermes Manifest event here in Chicago
> My B25 in bubblegum pink looks like a jumbo compared to that Kelly... Oh Hermes!*



Megt10 ~  wow black with GHW a classic combo..&#128525; congrats!  what size and leather yours?  Please post mod shot.  I really love the size of my C and Epsom makes it so light to carry on my shoulder all day with ease...  



megt10 said:


> Scored a black Constance today with gold hardware. You totally enabled me with this gorgeous picture.


----------



## Suzie

tonkamama said:


> I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
> Let me introduce my new C24 Black Epsom w/ Blue Saint enamel buckle.
> Touch of blue makes all black structure bag so much fun to wear.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> It matches well with my Maje cardigan from last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....



How gorgeous! You look amazing, great figure. If you don't mind me asking, I like your jacket, who is it by? Hoping it's not Chanel.


----------



## Suzie

hermesBB said:


> A dinner night out~~~
> Matte Porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia lining
> With my heart-shaped Sapphire ring
> View attachment 3330685
> 
> View attachment 3330686



Wow, just amazing!


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Matchy matchy day !! Turquoise K28 and BeHapi bracelet for Sunday. Pardon my ugly looking hand.



gorgeous K..it glows!



annika08 said:


> just celebrating my 46th bday with a simple casual outfit.



happy birthday! you look fantastic with the red dress and B!


----------



## Dany_37

Hermes & Valentino today while on business travel.


----------



## Dany_37

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3331881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just celebrating my 46th bday with a simple casual outfit.




46??  My goodness, I would swear you are about 19...no joke!  You look amazing!!  Outfit so casually cute and well put together.


----------



## **Chanel**

******** said:


> *I'm curious what the H lovers here have to say... do you deem bags that resemble the Birkin as copycats?*
> 
> *Dior's #diorever vs. Hermes #birkin*



Dear, tell me more about the tassel on your B., please .
I have a weakness for tassels .


----------



## **Chanel**

tonkamama said:


> I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
> Let me introduce my new C24 Black Epsom w/ Blue Saint enamel buckle.
> Touch of blue makes all black structure bag so much fun to wear.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> It matches well with my Maje cardigan from last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....



You look fabulous as always, dear! Constance suits you to a T !



Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!



Beaaaautiful picture . RC is simply amazing, I really like mine too.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Matchy matchy day !! Turquoise K28 and BeHapi bracelet for Sunday. Pardon my ugly looking hand[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331820



A perfect match and no ugly looking hand at all . I love Turquoise, perfect for the sping/summer season .



annika08 said:


> View attachment 3331881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just celebrating my 46th bday with a simple casual outfit.



Happy Birthday, *annika* artyhat:! You look great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## **Chanel**

******** said:


> *Stumbled upon this in my photo's from the Hermes Manifest event here in Chicago
> My B25 in bubblegum pink looks like a jumbo compared to that Kelly... Oh Hermes!*



A dynamic duo .



Dany_37 said:


> Hermes & Valentino today while on business travel.



Can't go wrong with red and I love your Valentino Rockstuds!


----------



## Dany_37

**Chanel** said:


> A dynamic duo .
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with red and I love your Valentino Rockstuds!



Thank You!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> ******** ~ so cute, your bubblegum B25 is perfect for this special event!  &#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> Megt10 ~  wow black with GHW a classic combo..&#128525; congrats!  what size and leather yours?  Please post mod shot.  I really love the size of my C and Epsom makes it so light to carry on my shoulder all day with ease...



I will try and get a mod shot this week. It is the same size as yours in Epsom.


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks Suzie for your lovely comment.  My jacket is by Maje a Parisian label.  



Suzie said:


> How gorgeous! You look amazing, great figure. If you don't mind me asking, I like your jacket, who is it by? Hoping it's not Chanel.



Thank you Chanel, I love how easy and stylish of a Constance...very roomy inside.  



**Chanel** said:


> You look fabulous as always, dear! Constance suits you to a T !


----------



## Pursebop

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I'm not on Instagram but feel free to post the picture if you want. I am adding to the collection.


*thank you dear, will keep it handy! Cant wait to see what you add *


----------



## leooh

my little twilly dressing up my new baby


----------



## Pursebop

megt10 said:


> Love both bags. A see a 25 in my future.





*In love with my B25! I would seriously love another 
*


----------



## Pursebop

**Chanel** said:


> A dynamic duo .
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with red and I love your Valentino Rockstuds!


*My dear it's by a company called niloti.com. Very well made crocodile bag charms. You can use code ******** for a discount if you should choose to order. There are more pics and info on my IG, just scroll down a bit.  *


----------



## megt10

******** said:


> *thank you dear, will keep it handy! Cant wait to see what you add *



I am adding to that side of my handbag closet and some day hope to have it exclusively for my Hermes bags.


----------



## Rami00

Gina123 said:


> Me too. It's a true red color. And love the stacked bracelets! [emoji7]





megt10 said:


> Love! Your baby is so cute.





**Chanel** said:


> Beaaaautiful picture . RC is simply amazing, I really like mine too.



Thank you ladies :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## carabelli888

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3331881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just celebrating my 46th bday with a simple casual outfit.



You mean 36? 26? You look great! And the birkin too


----------



## **Chanel**

******** said:


> *My dear it's by a company called niloti.com. Very well made crocodile bag charms. You can use code ******** for a discount if you should choose to order. There are more pics and info on my IG, just scroll down a bit.  *



Thank you, dear !
I don't have IG, but I am definitely going to check these charms out, can't wait to see what they have .


----------



## Gwapa30

My first attempt posting in H action thread. Summer like weather in NY! Vintage C18 Thank you for letting me share[emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!




Gorgeous! [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Sparkledolll

tonkamama said:


> I posted my joy in the "new purchase" thread few days ago....
> 
> Let me introduce my new C24 Black Epsom w/ Blue Saint enamel buckle.
> 
> Touch of blue makes all black structure bag so much fun to wear.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> It matches well with my Maje cardigan from last season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'7", little short to wear my Constance cross-body....




Beautiful! Love this size on you. Congrats dear, fabulous purchase [emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

End of the day love! GT in action!


----------



## annika08

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Birthday Annika!! You look stunning!!


Thank you


----------



## annika08

Thank you! 



happy birthday! you look fantastic with the red dress and B![/QUOTE]


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!




sweetest photo ever!


----------



## annika08

Dany_37 said:


> 46??  My goodness, I would swear you are about 19...no joke!  You look amazing!!  Outfit so casually cute and well put together.


So sweet of you. Thank you :giggles:


----------



## annika08

**Chanel** said:


> You look fabulous as always, dear! Constance suits you to a T !
> 
> 
> 
> Beaaaautiful picture . RC is simply amazing, I really like mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect match and no ugly looking hand at all . I love Turquoise, perfect for the sping/summer season .
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, *annika* artyhat:! You look great!





carabelli888 said:


> You mean 36? 26? You look great! And the birkin too


 Thank you ladies!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!



Oh, Rami -- I think this may be one of my favorite tPF pictures EVER! So sweet!


----------



## tonkamama

Gwapa30 ~ what a cutie...  



Gwapa30 said:


> My first attempt posting in H action thread. Summer like weather in NY! Vintage C18 Thank you for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332547




Rami00 ~ love this action...  Everything is so beautiful 


Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!


----------



## tonkamama

Natalie j said:


> Beautiful! Love this size on you. Congrats dear, fabulous purchase [emoji1]



Thank you Natalie...


----------



## LovetheLux

Rami00 said:


> Love RC soooo much!


Wow! Beautiful bright red! Love it


----------



## LovetheLux

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3331881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just celebrating my 46th bday with a simple casual outfit.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!




Love the Gris T! Gingy is getting so big!!


----------



## Sappho

Gwapa30 said:


> My first attempt posting in H action thread. Summer like weather in NY! Vintage C18 Thank you for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332547




Great action shot! Your C18 doesn't look vintage at all, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## LovetheLux

Gwapa30 said:


> My first attempt posting in H action thread. Summer like weather in NY! Vintage C18 Thank you for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332547


So classy! It doesn't look like a vintage c18 at all.


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!


As much as I love the GT K, the doggie is even more precious.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hoonana

today's H ring and ring[emoji13] 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!




Lovely pic [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Oryx816

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!




Awwwww.....love this moment!  Love the bag too....


----------



## annika08

LovetheLux said:


> Happy birthday!




Thanks


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!



Great action pic &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Oryx816

Bobmops said:


> Great action pic [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]




Sorry OT, but who is this lovely pug I see in your avatar?  Sooooo sweet!  How old?


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!



I have to agree with the other TPF member I love your gt Kelly, but I love gingy more, he is just too adorable!!!!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Gwapa30 ~ what a cutie...
> 
> Rami00 ~ love this action...  Everything is so beautiful





LovetheLux said:


> Wow! Beautiful bright red! Love it





Sappho said:


> Love the Gris T! Gingy is getting so big!!





atelierforward said:


> As much as I love the GT K, the doggie is even more precious.





Serva1 said:


> Lovely pic [emoji173]&#65039;





Oryx816 said:


> Awwwww.....love this moment!  Love the bag too....



Thank you for all the love :kiss: :kiss: I am sharing Gingy with all of you here...growing up a lil' every day.


----------



## Mswaffle

Taken from my Instagram..  Out with my rouge h Kelly on Sunday when it was super nice out... Finally! She is such a stunner


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Great action pic &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;





Dira said:


> I have to agree with the other TPF member I love your gt Kelly, but I love gingy more, he is just too adorable!!!!



Thank you gorgeous ladies :kiss:


----------



## **Chanel**

Gwapa30 said:


> My first attempt posting in H action thread. Summer like weather in NY! Vintage C18 Thank you for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332547



A beautiful classic !



Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!



Ahhh, one of the best pics ever....I am a true dog lover myself and this pic just makes my heart melt .



hoonana said:


> today's H ring and ring[emoji13]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely picture!


----------



## ceci

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!




Wow Rami!! This snapshot of you & your dog is just so beautiful [emoji8] Heard the weather is much warmer up there! 



hoonana said:


> h
> today's H ring and ring[emoji13]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Pretty bling bling! [emoji2]
> 
> [quote="Mswaffle, post: 30110932"]Taken from my Instagram..  Out with my rouge h Kelly on Sunday when it was super nice out... Finally! She is such a stunner :laugh::laugh:[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That Rough H is absolutely standout from the crowd! Love your casual chic with the sellier K!


----------



## Lanymara

Mswaffle said:


> Taken from my Instagram..  Out with my rouge h Kelly on Sunday when it was super nice out... Finally! She is such a stunner




Love it, you're looking very good! The colour of your Kelly is also amazing, may I ask what size and leather it is?


----------



## Mswaffle

Lanymara said:


> Love it, you're looking very good! The colour of your Kelly is also amazing, may I ask what size and leather it is?



Thank you thank you  It's 32 in boxcalf


----------



## ceci

Just inspired from the "Rose de Compas" twilly. Lucky me having 9 different colors from the same CW. Custom felted myself a compass to go with my BE/BA B25 

I think it turns out pretty nice & maybe I should pull out other twillies & silks to make extra Matchy-Matchy wool charms [emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

ceci said:


> Just inspired from the "Rose de Compas" twilly. Lucky me having 9 different colors from the same CW. Custom felted myself a compass to go with my BE/BA B25
> 
> I think it turns out pretty nice & maybe I should pull out other twillies & silks to make extra Matchy-Matchy wool charms [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3333066
> 
> View attachment 3333069




Oh you are so talented, love the compass you made[emoji122]&#127995; gorgeous b too


----------



## Sappho

ceci said:


> Just inspired from the "Rose de Compas" twilly. Lucky me having 9 different colors from the same CW. Custom felted myself a compass to go with my BE/BA B25
> 
> I think it turns out pretty nice & maybe I should pull out other twillies & silks to make extra Matchy-Matchy wool charms [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3333066
> 
> View attachment 3333069




What beautiful blue and purple tones!! Your SO is so stunning! You are quite the talent with those charms! I love them!!


----------



## birkin10600

Mswaffle said:


> Taken from my Instagram..  Out with my rouge h Kelly on Sunday when it was super nice out... Finally! She is such a stunner



Fabulous! You look great and your Kelly is TDF! &#128525;


----------



## birkin10600

Gwapa30 said:


> My first attempt posting in H action thread. Summer like weather in NY! Vintage C18 Thank you for letting me share[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332547



Beautiful and so classic!&#10084;


----------



## birkin10600

ceci said:


> Just inspired from the "Rose de Compas" twilly. Lucky me having 9 different colors from the same CW. Custom felted myself a compass to go with my BE/BA B25
> 
> I think it turns out pretty nice & maybe I should pull out other twillies & silks to make extra Matchy-Matchy wool charms [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3333066
> 
> View attachment 3333069



Beautiful blue! &#128525;


----------



## Rami00

**Chanel** said:


> A beautiful classic !
> 
> Ahhh, one of the best pics ever....I am a true dog lover myself and this pic just makes my heart melt .
> Lovely picture!



Thank you so much. It's my first puppy and I can't even explain how much I love him. He is so precious.



ceci said:


> Wow Rami!! This snapshot of you & your dog is just so beautiful [emoji8] Heard the weather is much warmer up there!



Thank you! It was 25C/77C yesterday...I was melting lol


----------



## Rami00

Mswaffle said:


> Taken from my Instagram..  Out with my rouge h Kelly on Sunday when it was super nice out... Finally! She is such a stunner


Such a gorgeous kelly!


ceci said:


> Just inspired from the "Rose de Compas" twilly. Lucky me having 9 different colors from the same CW. Custom felted myself a compass to go with my BE/BA B25
> 
> I think it turns out pretty nice & maybe I should pull out other twillies & silks to make extra Matchy-Matchy wool charms [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3333066
> 
> View attachment 3333069



WOW! that blue is such a stunner! LOVE it!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!



Oh my GOD, what a beautiful photo *Rami*!! And look at Gingy's adorable face!  Isn't it nice to shed our winter clothes now that the weather has (finally) taken a turn for the better?!!


----------



## nadineluv

Mswaffle said:


> Taken from my Instagram..  Out with my rouge h Kelly on Sunday when it was super nice out... Finally! She is such a stunner




Gorgeous!!!! Love this!!!


----------



## nadineluv

ceci said:


> Just inspired from the "Rose de Compas" twilly. Lucky me having 9 different colors from the same CW. Custom felted myself a compass to go with my BE/BA B25
> 
> I think it turns out pretty nice & maybe I should pull out other twillies & silks to make extra Matchy-Matchy wool charms [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3333066
> 
> View attachment 3333069




You have the best colored bags!!! Stunning


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Oh my GOD, what a beautiful photo *Rami*!! And look at Gingy's adorable face!  Isn't it nice to shed our winter clothes now that the weather has (finally) taken a turn for the better?!!



Thank you  Who would believe that we had snow not too long ago huh! Enjoy the beautiful days. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## ceci

loves said:


> Oh you are so talented, love the compass you made[emoji122]&#127995; gorgeous b too






Sappho said:


> What beautiful blue and purple tones!! Your SO is so stunning! You are quite the talent with those charms! I love them!!






birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful blue! [emoji7]






Rami00 said:


> WOW! that blue is such a stunner! LOVE it!






nadineluv said:


> You have the best colored bags!!! Stunning




Thank you you all[emoji170][emoji170][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Love customizing & unique ! Feeling Lucky indeed [emoji256][emoji256][emoji256]




Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It was 25C/77C yesterday...I was melting lol


Will be sure until Victoria Day! Have a great warm day outdoor!


----------



## Blue Rain

Mswaffle said:


> Taken from my Instagram..  Out with my rouge h Kelly on Sunday when it was super nice out... Finally! She is such a stunner




Effortlessly chic!


----------



## ehy12

The perfect run out the door to do errands bag...


----------



## chiaoapple

Mswaffle said:


> Taken from my Instagram..  Out with my rouge h Kelly on Sunday when it was super nice out... Finally! She is such a stunner



I really love your styling -- you make the Kelly look even better!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## scarlet555

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!



what a beautiful picture!!! it is dreamy full of beauties!


----------



## Gwapa30

Rami00 said:


> End of the day love! GT in action!


This is a beautiful pic! Love it


----------



## Gwapa30

tonkamama said:


> Gwapa30 ~ what a cutie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 ~ love this action...  Everything is so beautiful


Thank you Tonkamama


----------



## Gwapa30

Sappho said:


> Great action shot! Your C18 doesn't look vintage at all, she's gorgeous!!



Thank you Sappho I got lucky found this beauty from AFF.


----------



## Gwapa30

LovetheLux said:


> So classy! It doesn't look like a vintage c18 at all.



Thank you LovetheLux


----------



## Gwapa30

ceci said:


> Just inspired from the "Rose de Compas" twilly. Lucky me having 9 different colors from the same CW. Custom felted myself a compass to go with my BE/BA B25
> 
> I think it turns out pretty nice & maybe I should pull out other twillies & silks to make extra Matchy-Matchy wool charms [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3333066
> 
> View attachment 3333069


What a stunning SO! You have a one of a kind charm, beautiful all together.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

What a record breaking day for spring weather here in my world.  I am all pink to celebrate the summer like temps with Point 'D Orgue moussie and an H watch. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Freckles1

ehy12 said:


> The perfect run out the door to do errands bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333503




Love this!!!


----------



## Ccc1

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a record breaking day for spring weather here in my world.  I am all pink to celebrate the summer like temps with Point 'D Orgue moussie and an H watch. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3333589


Pretty in Pink


----------



## Sappho

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a record breaking day for spring weather here in my world.  I am all pink to celebrate the summer like temps with Point 'D Orgue moussie and an H watch. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3333589




Your moussie is so pretty!!


----------



## ceci

Gwapa30 said:


> What a stunning SO! You have a one of a kind charm, beautiful all together.




Thank you Gwapa30 [emoji4]


----------



## ceci

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a record breaking day for spring weather here in my world.  I am all pink to celebrate the summer like temps with Point 'D Orgue moussie and an H watch. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3333589




Yeah finally it warms up once again! The pink outfit looks refreshing indeed.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ceci said:


> Yeah finally it warms up once again! The pink outfit looks refreshing indeed.







Sappho said:


> Your moussie is so pretty!!







Ccc1 said:


> Pretty in Pink




Thank you for your compliments.  This is the first moussie that my TPF fellows introduced me last year at our national meet.  And I love the design so much that I have two color ways. the other one is blue.  They are really great for the summer unless it is super hot like last year so I hold off breaking the tag until this year.  Can't believe that it has been sitting in my closet all this time.


----------



## scarf1

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a record breaking day for spring weather here in my world.  I am all pink to celebrate the summer like temps with Point 'D Orgue moussie and an H watch. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3333589


Beautiful! Twins with you!


----------



## LovetheLux

ehy12 said:


> The perfect run out the door to do errands bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333503


Jypsiere is the best cross body bag ever. You look great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Oryx816 said:


> Sorry OT, but who is this lovely pug I see in your avatar?  Sooooo sweet!  How old?



Thank you Oryx816! 
It's my Bob mops ! Unfortunately he died exactly year ago in an age of 12 years....


----------



## Oryx816

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Oryx816!
> 
> It's my Bob mops ! Unfortunately he died exactly year ago in an age of 12 years....




I'm so sorry for your loss.   
I love him with his little scarf!  His face is so sweet.  

I lost my sweet Rudy (my avatar) August 31st of last year at the age of ten, but he had been sick for quite some time before that.  Now I only have my ten year old girl pictured below with my ten year old darling daughter taking a nap.....


----------



## Serva1

My favourite H bag in action [emoji1]


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> My favourite H bag in action



awww...good to see baby barenia in action! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> What a record breaking day for spring weather here in my world.  I am all pink to celebrate the summer like temps with Point 'D Orgue moussie and an H watch. Thanks for letting me share.



twins on the moussie! have a good day..


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> awww...good to see baby barenia in action! ..




Thank you dear chincac [emoji173]&#65039; I'm taking her to Paris this week [emoji1]


----------



## Sappho

Oryx816 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I love him with his little scarf!  His face is so sweet.
> 
> I lost my sweet Rudy (my avatar) August 31st of last year at the age of ten, but he had been sick for quite some time before that.  Now I only have my ten year old girl pictured below with my ten year old darling daughter taking a nap.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333856




A beautiful and sweet pic of your loves!! I'm
Sorry for your loss of Rudy last year...


----------



## Oryx816

Sappho said:


> A beautiful and sweet pic of your loves!! I'm
> Sorry for your loss of Rudy last year...




Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Mswaffle

ceci said:


> That Rough H is absolutely standout from the crowd! Love your casual chic with the sellier K!





birkin10600 said:


> Fabulous! You look great and your Kelly is TDF! &#128525;





Rami00 said:


> Such a gorgeous kelly!





nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Love this!!!





Blue Rain said:


> Effortlessly chic!





chiaoapple said:


> I really love your styling -- you make the Kelly look even better!



Thank you all ladies  I can't wait for the weekend to come so I can take her out again with some casual clothes (been taking her to work too but with work clothes )


----------



## mrs.posh

ceci said:


> Just inspired from the "Rose de Compas" twilly. Lucky me having 9 different colors from the same CW. Custom felted myself a compass to go with my BE/BA B25
> 
> I think it turns out pretty nice & maybe I should pull out other twillies & silks to make extra Matchy-Matchy wool charms [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3333066
> 
> View attachment 3333069



This makes me not want to wait for my BE B25 SO!!! Droolinggggg


----------



## mrs.posh

Blue St Cyr B25 in Swift in action today (but I didn't get it!)


----------



## Notorious Pink

mrs.posh said:


> Blue St Cyr B25 in Swift in action today (but I didn't get it!)




OMG!!!!! [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170] love love love!!! Where????
I was going to ask (cry!) how you could possibly pass it up, but maybe you got something else instead???


----------



## mrs.posh

BBC said:


> OMG!!!!! [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170] love love love!!! Where????
> I was going to ask (cry!) how you could possibly pass it up, but maybe you got something else instead???



This is too much like my Turquoise B35 so I passed on and I also passed on a Rose Sakura Swift Kelly 25...I just don't like swift in bags...hopefully next time I get the color I want and the type of leather.


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3333892
> 
> My favourite H bag in action [emoji1]


GORGEOUS! 


Oryx816 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I love him with his little scarf!  His face is so sweet.
> 
> I lost my sweet Rudy (my avatar) August 31st of last year at the age of ten, but he had been sick for quite some time before that.  Now I only have my ten year old girl pictured below with my ten year old darling daughter taking a nap.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333856


OMG! This pic couldn't get any cuter. LOVE it! Thanks for sharing.


mrs.posh said:


> Blue St Cyr B25 in Swift in action today (but I didn't get it!)


It's gorgeous but I am so happy for you that you didn't settle for it.


----------



## megt10

ehy12 said:


> The perfect run out the door to do errands bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333503


Looks fabulous on you. 


chkpfbeliever said:


> What a record breaking day for spring weather here in my world.  I am all pink to celebrate the summer like temps with Point 'D Orgue moussie and an H watch. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3333589


So pretty twins on the moussie.


Oryx816 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I love him with his little scarf!  His face is so sweet.
> 
> I lost my sweet Rudy (my avatar) August 31st of last year at the age of ten, but he had been sick for quite some time before that.  Now I only have my ten year old girl pictured below with my ten year old darling daughter taking a nap.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333856


What a wonderful picture.


Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3333892
> 
> My favourite H bag in action [emoji1]


Such a gorgeous bag. Looking fabulous.


mrs.posh said:


> Blue St Cyr B25 in Swift in action today (but I didn't get it!)



Love the bag. Looks fabulous on you. I am thinking of adding a 25 B and K to my collection.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mrs.posh said:


> This is too much like my Turquoise B35 so I passed on and I also passed on a Rose Sakura Swift Kelly 25...I just don't like swift in bags...hopefully next time I get the color I want and the type of leather.




Aaaaack! We MUST go shopping together so I can snap up your rejects!!!!! I'm in love with both! I don't suppose we are near each other??


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## millivanilli

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3331881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just celebrating my 46th bday with a simple casual outfit.




Never ever. 46. Really, I mean REALLY? No typing mistake?
amaaaazing.


----------



## Freckles1

Beautiful spring in the heartland


----------



## thyme

Been using and loving my Pegase Pop silky city currently!


----------



## mrs.posh

BBC said:


> Aaaaack! We MUST go shopping together so I can snap up your rejects!!!!! I'm in love with both! I don't suppose we are near each other??


Ahaha no unfortunately we don't!


----------



## theITbag

H Apple Watch with Epsom bleu saphire 38 double tour band.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love how it matches my navy blue suits!!!


----------



## tonkamama

chincac said:


> Been using and loving my Pegase Pop silky city currently!




chincac ~ the silk city is so cute!  Love how you wearing your Chanel jackets so casually chic!  I need to wear mine more often...


----------



## tonkamama

Oryx816 ~ cute pic of your daughter with your "baby", let's give our furry kids lots of love and kisses.  


Oryx816 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I love him with his little scarf!  His face is so sweet.
> 
> I lost my sweet Rudy (my avatar) August 31st of last year at the age of ten, but he had been sick for quite some time before that.  Now I only have my ten year old girl pictured below with my ten year old darling daughter taking a nap.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333856



Serva1 ~ gorgeous mod shot.  



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3333892
> 
> My favourite H bag in action [emoji1]



chkpfbeliever ~ so pretty in pink!  



chkpfbeliever said:


> What a record breaking day for spring weather here in my world.  I am all pink to celebrate the summer like temps with Point 'D Orgue moussie and an H watch. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3333589


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful spring in the heartland
> View attachment 3334104
> 
> View attachment 3334108




Yay!! Warm weather has returned. You look so summery!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you all for your kind words. I don't always comment but love looking at my fellow tpfers action pics. You ladies rock your H bags [emoji173]&#65039; So inspiring pics and positive attitude [emoji1]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful spring in the heartland
> View attachment 3334104
> 
> View attachment 3334108



*Freckles*, happy to be your twin, these Oran sandals look great on you! 



chincac said:


> Been using and loving my Pegase Pop silky city currently!



*chincac*, have been eyeing the silky city bag and love it on you. 



theITbag said:


> H Apple Watch with Epsom bleu saphire 38 double tour band.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love how it matches my navy blue suits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334168



Looks like a perfect combination, major congrats.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Aaaaack! We MUST go shopping together so I can snap up your rejects!!!!! I'm in love with both! I don't suppose we are near each other??



I was thinking the same thing .


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay!! Warm weather has returned. You look so summery!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Freckles*, happy to be your twin, these Oran sandals look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *chincac*, have been eyeing the silky city bag and love it on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a perfect combination, major congrats.




Thank you PbP and Vigee! 
I am headed to Dallas this evening and getting in the mood to shop the newly renovated H boutique!!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday after returning the Constance to Hermes. Wearing my Covert B 30 in Epsom.


----------



## scarf1

megt10 said:


> Yesterday after returning the Constance to Hermes. Wearing my Covert B 30 in Epsom.


Pretty moussie! Also love the blue one in the foreground!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3333892
> 
> My favourite H bag in action [emoji1]


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

LovetheLux said:


> Jypsiere is the best cross body bag ever. You look great!


thank you!!!


----------



## ehy12

megt10 said:


> Looks fabulous on you.
> 
> So pretty twins on the moussie.
> 
> What a wonderful picture.
> 
> Such a gorgeous bag. Looking fabulous.
> 
> 
> Love the bag. Looks fabulous on you. I am thinking of adding a 25 B and K to my collection.


Thank you!!!


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Yesterday after returning the Constance to Hermes. Wearing my Covert B 30 in Epsom.




Hold it, I missed something. I'm sorry. Meg, did you decide that you didn't like the Constance? 

You look great with your colvert baby.


----------



## LovetheLux

megt10 said:


> Yesterday after returning the Constance to Hermes. Wearing my Covert B 30 in Epsom.


You have a such great fashion taste! Everything match up so well!


----------



## S'Mom

mrs.posh said:


> This is too much like my Turquoise B35 so I passed on and I also passed on a Rose Sakura Swift Kelly 25...I just don't like swift in bags...hopefully next time I get the color I want and the type of leather.



The leather is all important.  I'm with you on the Swift especially in a Kelly.  I just don't like how it pulls down at the lock.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Bluethalassa K meets water &#9973;&#65039;&#128741;&#128676; 
Lunch date with DH &#128156;


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> I was thinking the same thing .




Oh, Meg, but you have to come to NY so we can shop together too!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Orangefanatic said:


> Bluethalassa K meets water [emoji569]&#65039;&#128741;[emoji570]
> 
> Lunch date with DH [emoji171]




So sweet lunch date!!! Beautiful K [emoji170]
Yay for the return of good weather!


----------



## Millicat

chincac said:


> Been using and loving my Pegase Pop silky city currently!



Love this look, CC, these bags I love too and yours is the nicest version


----------



## Millicat

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a record breaking day for spring weather here in my world.  I am all pink to celebrate the summer like temps with Point 'D Orgue moussie and an H watch. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3333589



Sooo pretty


----------



## leooh

Orangefanatic said:


> Bluethalassa K meets water [emoji569]&#65039;&#128741;[emoji570]
> 
> Lunch date with DH [emoji171]




twilly twins! i love the bluethassa!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

ceci said:


> Quick action shot while waiting DS violin class [emoji447] First SO outing. Will attend Porsche launch reception party tonight &#127870;[emoji483]
> 
> View attachment 3322139



This is tooooo beautiful! Love the colour combo and the choice to trim! Great accessorising as well


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Love this look, CC, these bags I love too and yours is the nicest version



thank you *Millicat* 



Orangefanatic said:


> Bluethalassa K meets water
> Lunch date with DH



lovely K! 



tonkamama said:


> chincac ~ the silk city is so cute!  Love how you wearing your Chanel jackets so casually chic!  I need to wear mine more often...



thank you *tonkamama*..yes do wear your Chanel jackets...too gorgeous to be left in the closet..



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, have been eyeing the silky city bag and love it on you.



*Vigee*, thank you..the first thing I noticed after carrying the full leather bags was this is so light!  love the design of this one..am waiting for second one!


----------



## ceci

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3333892
> 
> My favourite H bag in action [emoji1]




Ooooo....Wanna see your Barenia B25 more! How's the patina change overtime? It's about 1 year or so right?! Can't forget your lucky buy!



mrs.posh said:


> This makes me not want to wait for my BE B25 SO!!! Droolinggggg




You will get your hands on yours very soon! Sending you luck!!



mrs.posh said:


> Blue St Cyr B25 in Swift in action today (but I didn't get it!)




Beautiful colors but wise decision to wait for the best! Good luck!



chincac said:


> Been using and loving my Pegase Pop silky city currently!




Love Love Love the pop of colors!!! Just curious how the silk will hold? Is it treated & thicker than normal silk scarf?



megt10 said:


> Yesterday after returning the Constance to Hermes. Wearing my Covert B 30 in Epsom.




You always dress up very nice Megt10! Wish you will get what fit you best!



Orangefanatic said:


> Bluethalassa K meets water [emoji569]&#65039;&#128741;[emoji570]
> 
> Lunch date with DH [emoji171]




Lovely shot & wanna have a vacation now!



chiaoapple said:


> This is tooooo beautiful! Love the colour combo and the choice to trim! Great accessorising as well




Thank you! For me bi-color with contrast piping is a must for me! I love everything unique!


----------



## ceci

Not quite Friday but wish you all have a great weekend coming up!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## theITbag

Black box 38 single tour H watch!  Love how I can coordinate my outfits and bags with my watch!  Best invention ever!!!


----------



## ceci

theITbag said:


> Black box 38 single tour H watch!  Love how I can coordinate my outfits and bags with my watch!  Best invention ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334803




Not a watch person myself. But this is tempting!!


----------



## thyme

ceci said:


> Love Love Love the pop of colors!!! Just curious how the silk will hold? Is it treated & thicker than normal silk scarf?



thank you. i think it is thicker than normal silk...feels hardy to me. and very light...which makes a change from the usual H bags..


----------



## Sappho

Orangefanatic said:


> Bluethalassa K meets water [emoji569]&#65039;&#128741;[emoji570]
> 
> Lunch date with DH [emoji171]




Beautiful blue thalassa with a beautiful background!!


----------



## Sappho

ceci said:


> Not quite Friday but wish you all have a great weekend coming up!!
> 
> View attachment 3334793




How lovely!! I adore the yarn balls that are hanging off your charm!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Blue Thalassa meets water II&#128044;&#128051;&#128031;
Enjoying the view of ocean, sky & BT K &#128153;


----------



## MrH

H vs h [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Lollipop15

Orangefanatic said:


> Bluethalassa K meets water [emoji569]&#65039;&#128741;[emoji570]
> 
> Lunch date with DH [emoji171]







Orangefanatic said:


> Blue Thalassa meets water II[emoji227][emoji228][emoji226]
> 
> Enjoying the view of ocean, sky & BT K [emoji170]




Gorgeous! Your beautiful K is having a great time [emoji7][emoji170]



ceci said:


> Not quite Friday but wish you all have a great weekend coming up!!




Love you bag! So gorgeous!


----------



## Lollipop15

Enjoyed playing the piano today [emoji4][emoji170]


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hold it, I missed something. I'm sorry. Meg, did you decide that you didn't like the Constance?
> 
> You look great with your colvert baby.


Yeah, I returned the bag. It hurt my shoulder as soon as I put my things in the bag. I think that it was the weight distribution as the bag itself is really lightweight. 


LovetheLux said:


> You have a such great fashion taste! Everything match up so well!


Thank you.


Orangefanatic said:


> Bluethalassa K meets water &#9973;&#65039;&#128741;&#128676;
> Lunch date with DH &#128156;


Love this. So pretty.


BBC said:


> Oh, Meg, but you have to come to NY so we can shop together too!!!


Wouldn't that be fun! I love NY!


ceci said:


> Ooooo....Wanna see your Barenia B25 more! How's the patina change overtime? It's about 1 year or so right?! Can't forget your lucky buy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get your hands on yours very soon! Sending you luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colors but wise decision to wait for the best! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Love Love the pop of colors!!! Just curious how the silk will hold? Is it treated & thicker than normal silk scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always dress up very nice Megt10! Wish you will get what fit you best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shot & wanna have a vacation now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! For me bi-color with contrast piping is a must for me! I love everything unique!


Thank you.


ceci said:


> Not quite Friday but wish you all have a great weekend coming up!!
> 
> View attachment 3334793



I am in love with this bag. I too am in love with unique things.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Yeah, I returned the bag. It hurt my shoulder as soon as I put my things in the bag. I think that it was the weight distribution as the bag itself is really lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this. So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun! I love NY!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with this bag. I too am in love with unique things.




I'm sorry it didn't work out for you but that was the right thing to do if it hurt your shoulder. Hugs.


----------



## megt10

theITbag said:


> Black box 38 single tour H watch!  Love how I can coordinate my outfits and bags with my watch!  Best invention ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334803


I have this watch and love it. I have a lot of beautiful expensive watches and this is the one that I wear almost every day since I got it.


ceci said:


> Not a watch person myself. But this is tempting!!


I love mine. So useful.


Orangefanatic said:


> Blue Thalassa meets water II&#128044;&#128051;&#128031;
> Enjoying the view of ocean, sky & BT K &#128153;


Gorgeous bag and view.


MrH said:


> H vs h [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3334841


Are these pins?


Lollipop15 said:


> Enjoyed playing the piano today [emoji4][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334853


Not only beautiful but talented as well.


----------



## MSO13

theITbag said:


> Black box 38 single tour H watch!  Love how I can coordinate my outfits and bags with my watch!  Best invention ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334803




I am very excited for my bands to arrive, this looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

yesterday's lunch date feat. My noir b30 and Hermes Oran [emoji51][emoji85]


----------



## Serva1

ceci said:


> Not quite Friday but wish you all have a great weekend coming up!!
> 
> View attachment 3334793




Lovely pic with accessories and a very special little B[emoji170]

Thank you ceci for asking about my barenia princess, yes slowly patina developing but it's still a very new bag. You are right about the time, 1yr 4 months. Buying glycerine soap and balm at FSH tomorrow to keep my little crownhead happy. I still feel blessed and lucky for having her. The bag has given me so much pleasure and yes, I'm taking her to Paris tomorrow[emoji632]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pic with accessories and a very special little B[emoji170]
> 
> Thank you ceci for asking about my barenia princess, yes slowly patina developing but it's still a very new bag. You are right about the time, 1yr 4 months. Buying glycerine soap and balm at FSH tomorrow to keep my little crownhead happy. I still feel blessed and lucky for having her. The bag has given me so much pleasure and yes, I'm taking her to Paris tomorrow[emoji632]




I thought you had barenia! You can buy any scarves. It goes with everything. Have fun in Paris! Safe and happy travels.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought you had barenia! You can buy any scarves. It goes with everything. Have fun in Paris! Safe and happy travels.




Thank you dear PdP [emoji1] I will visit my favourite SA Chantal and hope to find a Panther to live in my closet. I was so inspired by chincac's shawl pics [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LovetheLux

Orangefanatic said:


> Bluethalassa K meets water &#9973;&#65039;&#128741;&#128676;
> Lunch date with DH &#128156;


Sweet date!


----------



## weibandy

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3334959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday's lunch date feat. My noir b30 and Hermes Oran [emoji51][emoji85]



Great photo!


----------



## weibandy

Orangefanatic said:


> Blue Thalassa meets water II&#128044;&#128051;&#128031;
> Enjoying the view of ocean, sky & BT K &#128153;



Totally dreamy!  This is beautiful.


----------



## mrs.posh

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pic with accessories and a very special little B[emoji170]
> 
> Thank you ceci for asking about my barenia princess, yes slowly patina developing but it's still a very new bag. You are right about the time, 1yr 4 months. Buying glycerine soap and balm at FSH tomorrow to keep my little crownhead happy. I still feel blessed and lucky for having her. The bag has given me so much pleasure and yes, I'm taking her to Paris tomorrow[emoji632]



Paris tomorrow??? Are you near Paris! We need to coordinate shopping trips to FSH!


----------



## Serva1

mrs.posh said:


> Paris tomorrow??? Are you near Paris! We need to coordinate shopping trips to FSH!




[emoji1] 3hr by plane, wish I could live in Paris every now and then. Great city with so much to offer[emoji632]


----------



## chiaoapple

chincac said:


> Been using and loving my Pegase Pop silky city currently!



Thanks for sharing this~ your silky city is one of the coolest H bags!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

weibandy said:


> Great photo!




Thank you my love [emoji4]


----------



## LovetheLux

ceci said:


> Not quite Friday but wish you all have a great weekend coming up!!
> 
> View attachment 3334793


Gorgeous color combinations! Especially love the way you tie your twilly


----------



## MrH

megt10 said:


> I have this watch and love it. I have a lot of beautiful expensive watches and this is the one that I wear almost every day since I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine. So useful.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag and view.
> 
> 
> 
> Are these pins?
> 
> 
> 
> Not only beautiful but talented as well.




Yes indeed


----------



## ceci

Sappho said:


> How lovely!! I adore the yarn balls that are hanging off your charm!!




Thank you! It's actually my wool/silk felted necklace/bracelet turned into a bag charm [emoji1]




Orangefanatic said:


> Blue Thalassa meets water II[emoji227][emoji228][emoji226]
> 
> Enjoying the view of ocean, sky & BT K [emoji170]




Interestingly your Blue Thalassa looks darker. But mine is Clemence. Pretty Ocean view! I missed the ocean...



MrH said:


> H vs h [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3334841




You always picked up some cool H & h pieces! 



Lollipop15 said:


> Love you bag! So gorgeous!






Lollipop15 said:


> Enjoyed playing the piano today [emoji4][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334853




Thank you & I love to take photo on my white piano too! [emoji16]



megt10 said:


> I am in love with this bag. I too am in love with unique things.




Thank you megt10. Possible your next SO!



Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3334959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday's lunch date feat. My noir b30 and Hermes Oran [emoji51][emoji85]




Lovely action shot! 



Serva1 said:


> Lovely pic with accessories and a very special little B[emoji170]
> 
> Thank you ceci for asking about my barenia princess, yes slowly patina developing but it's still a very new bag. You are right about the time, 1yr 4 months. Buying glycerine soap and balm at FSH tomorrow to keep my little crownhead happy. I still feel blessed and lucky for having her. The bag has given me so much pleasure and yes, I'm taking her to Paris tomorrow[emoji632]




Bon Voyage!! Good luck with your Paris shopping trip! So envy!! [emoji7]



LovetheLux said:


> Gorgeous color combinations! Especially love the way you tie your twilly




Thank you! B25 handles are smaller But then I love asymmetrical [emoji28]


----------



## annika08

millivanilli said:


> Never ever. 46. Really, I mean REALLY? No typing mistake?
> 
> amaaaazing.




Thanks ! So sweet. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## hermesBB

chincac said:


> Been using and loving my Pegase Pop silky city currently!




Hey, we are jacket twins! I have the same Chanel jacket on the left. Love your casual vibe!


----------



## hermesBB

Show off my Chaumet Hortensia ring with matte Mimosa Nilo croc Constance Elan.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dessert1st

hermesBB said:


> Show off my Chaumet Hortensia ring with matte Mimosa Nilo croc Constance Elan.
> 
> View attachment 3335369




Wowza! Beautiful!


----------



## Blue Rain

hermesBB said:


> Show off my Chaumet Hortensia ring with matte Mimosa Nilo croc Constance Elan.
> 
> View attachment 3335369




Both Elan and chaumet ring are fabulous. I had to google your ring and found that the whole collection is unbelievably gorgeous. Love them all...


----------



## LovetheLux

hermesBB said:


> Show off my Chaumet Hortensia ring with matte Mimosa Nilo croc Constance Elan.
> 
> View attachment 3335369


So pretty......


----------



## thyme

chiaoapple said:


> Thanks for sharing this~ your silky city is one of the coolest H bags!



thank you *chiaoapple* 



hermesBB said:


> Show off my Chaumet Hortensia ring with matte Mimosa Nilo croc Constance Elan.



wow...jaw dropping stunning!!



hermesBB said:


> Hey, we are jacket twins! I have the same Chanel jacket on the left. Love your casual vibe!



yay twins!! thank you..


----------



## chitzabelle

hermesBB said:


> Show off my Chaumet Hortensia ring with matte Mimosa Nilo croc Constance Elan.
> 
> View attachment 3335369




I love your ring!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> Show off my Chaumet Hortensia ring with matte Mimosa Nilo croc Constance Elan.
> 
> View attachment 3335369


*
hermesBB*, breath-taking mimosa croc Constance Elan and your Chaumet Hortensia ring is amazing too! Loving this eye-candy.


----------



## theITbag

Feu epsom double tour 38...that's me in the background of the mirror wearing an orange dress.


----------



## Oliviavivienne




----------



## Gina123

Lollipop15 said:


> Enjoyed playing the piano today [emoji4][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334853




Lovely! Mozart? [emoji8]

My work bag for Friday.



Happy Friday ladies & gents!


----------



## Gina123

theITbag said:


> Feu epsom double tour 38...that's me in the background of the mirror wearing an orange dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335587




I love the color of Feu leather as a pop of color!



Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3335605




B30? I like your birkin!


----------



## Gina123

hermesBB said:


> Show off my Chaumet Hortensia ring with matte Mimosa Nilo croc Constance Elan.
> 
> View attachment 3335369




Omg! I love you ring and mimosa nilo CC!!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3334959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday's lunch date feat. My noir b30 and Hermes Oran [emoji51][emoji85]




Just saw this, you look fabulous! 
And that answers my question, it's B30


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Gina123 said:


> I love the color of Feu leather as a pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30? I like your birkin!




Yes b30 noir Epsom. Thank you!! [emoji170]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Gina123 said:


> Just saw this, you look fabulous!
> And that answers my question, it's B30




Thank you my love [emoji8]


----------



## hermesBB

dessert1st said:


> Wowza! Beautiful!




Thank you.



Blue Rain said:


> Both Elan and chaumet ring are fabulous. I had to google your ring and found that the whole collection is unbelievably gorgeous. Love them all...




Thank you. The Hortensia collection indeed is super stunning. I am debating between the earrings and the necklace. I NEED a money tree! Fast! 



LovetheLux said:


> So pretty......




Thanks!



chincac said:


> thank you *chiaoapple*
> 
> 
> 
> wow...jaw dropping stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> yay twins!! thank you..




Thank you chincac!



chitzabelle said:


> I love your ring!




Thanks chitsbelle! 



Gina123 said:


> Omg! I love you ring and mimosa nilo CC!!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks Gina!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hermesBB

Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring 
Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag


----------



## Sterre

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836




Wow this is a serious [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] picture!!


----------



## thyme

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag



wow wow! stunning ring stunning bag


----------



## Serva1

So luxurious hermesBB love the scales in this matt beauty [emoji177]


----------



## LovetheLux

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836


Indeed, your B matches up with the watch! Beautiful colors


----------



## hermesBB

Sterre said:


> Wow this is a serious [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] picture!!




Thank you Sterre!




chincac said:


> wow wow! stunning ring stunning bag




Thank you chincac! Your kelly collection is stunning as well! 



Serva1 said:


> So luxurious hermesBB love the scales in this matt beauty [emoji177]




Thanks Serva1! 




LovetheLux said:


> Indeed, your B matches up with the watch! Beautiful colors




Thank you LovetheLux! Yes, indeed ;p


----------



## dessert1st

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836




Gorgeous! What color is it?


----------



## mp4

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836



Matte heaven!!!!


----------



## hermesBB

dessert1st said:


> Gorgeous! What color is it?




Thanks dessert1st! The color is amethyst.




mp4 said:


> Matte heaven!!!!




Thanks mp4! I am a big matte fan!


----------



## Pursebop

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836


Breathtaking &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Kyokei

With my Kelly


----------



## Fab41

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836


Omeegawd!


----------



## luxi_max

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836




Oh my!  Such a beautiful piece!


----------



## Bobmops

Oryx816 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I love him with his little scarf!  His face is so sweet.
> 
> I lost my sweet Rudy (my avatar) August 31st of last year at the age of ten, but he had been sick for quite some time before that.  Now I only have my ten year old girl pictured below with my ten year old darling daughter taking a nap.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333856


So sweet , Oryx816!! It's not easy to loose dear friend .... Miss him enormously &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Dluvch

Bobmops said:


> So sweet , Oryx816!! It's not easy to loose dear friend .... Miss him enormously &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;



Bobmops I am deeply sorry to hear of your loss too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bobmops

Dira said:


> Bobmops I am deeply sorry to hear of your loss too.



Thank you dear Dira&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Ozzysmom

More like my inner self in action via a keychain combo. Hermes + Wonder Woman = perfection. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Ozzysmom said:


> More like my inner self in action via a keychain combo. Hermes + Wonder Woman = perfection. [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336519




That is super cute! 

Lots of amazing bags and bling poster recently, I apologise that I cannot comment on each one at the moment.


----------



## periogirl28

Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.


----------



## Ethengdurst

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523



You look sooo good periogirl28! Love the lining of your BE, such a surprise!

Here's my K35 eucalyptus coming out from hibernation after months in my closet...


----------



## periogirl28

Ethengdurst said:


> You look sooo good periogirl28! Love the lining of your BE, such a surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my K35 eucalyptus coming out from hibernation after months in my closet...




Thank you! That's a lovely and rare colour, we don't get to see Eucalyptus often.


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3336320
> 
> 
> With my Kelly




What a perfect pic!!


----------



## LovetheLux

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523


So pretty..... So classy.....


----------



## periogirl28

LovetheLux said:


> So pretty..... So classy.....



Thank you, that's really sweet of you!


----------



## theITbag

Cappucine today...


----------



## birkin10600

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523



Gorgeous you and your birkin!


----------



## birkin10600

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523





Ethengdurst said:


> You look sooo good periogirl28! Love the lining of your BE, such a surprise!
> 
> Here's my K35 eucalyptus coming out from hibernation after months in my closet...



Very nice neutral and classic Kelly!


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523



periogirl, such a beauty, and such a great color combo!  Enjoy!


----------



## ThierryH

Ethengdurst said:


> You look sooo good periogirl28! Love the lining of your BE, such a surprise!
> 
> Here's my K35 eucalyptus coming out from hibernation after months in my closet...



What a lovely Kelly in an amazing and rare color. Enjoy your treasure, dear ethengdurst


----------



## Ethengdurst

ThierryH said:


> What a lovely Kelly in an amazing and rare color. Enjoy your treasure, dear ethengdurst


Thank you sweetie! I am quite fond of it. 



birkin10600 said:


> Very nice neutral and classic Kelly!


Thank you so much birkin10600!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523




So fabulous! I love BE so much!!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523




Love your little B and dress. You look stunning!!!


----------



## periogirl28

theITbag said:


> Cappucine today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336703



Love it! Cheerful and bright for Spring!


----------



## periogirl28

birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous you and your birkin!



Thank you, love your collection too! 




ThierryH said:


> periogirl, such a beauty, and such a great color combo!  Enjoy!



Thank dear Thierry! 



Sappho said:


> So fabulous! I love BE so much!!



Thanks Sappho! 



Serva1 said:


> Love your little B and dress. You look stunning!!!



Many thanks Serva, I really love your little Barenia B!


----------



## Sappho

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836




Your matte poro B is absolutely breathtaking!! The color and the scales!! Wow!


----------



## megt10

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836


Everything is gorgeous. I love the picture of your dog in your avatar. 


Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3336320
> 
> 
> With my Kelly


Great action shot. Such a beautiful bag. 


Ozzysmom said:


> More like my inner self in action via a keychain combo. Hermes + Wonder Woman = perfection. [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336519



This really made me smile. So cute.


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> So sweet , Oryx816!! It's not easy to loose dear friend .... Miss him enormously &#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56468;


I am so sorry for your loss. It is the hardest thing about having fur kids, they just don't live long enough.


periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523


The bag is so stunning. I love BE and you look fabulous as always.


Ethengdurst said:


> You look sooo good periogirl28! Love the lining of your BE, such a surprise!
> 
> Here's my K35 eucalyptus coming out from hibernation after months in my closet...


Love the bag. What a great neutral and fabulous shoes too!


----------



## megt10

theITbag said:


> Cappucine today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336703



Love the watch. I rarely use any of my others since getting this one.


----------



## Gina123

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836




Omg, you have very beautiful things!!! Love your birkin and the ring, especially! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

What color is your B35?


----------



## Gina123

Ethengdurst said:


> You look sooo good periogirl28! Love the lining of your BE, such a surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my K35 eucalyptus coming out from hibernation after months in my closet...




Love your fun shoes that go well with K35 & rodeo! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Afternoon coffee at SB with my B30. [emoji6]


----------



## Ethengdurst

megt10 said:


> Love the bag. What a great neutral and fabulous shoes too!


Thanks meg10! 



Gina123 said:


> Love your fun shoes that go well with K35 & rodeo! [emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks dearie! :kiss:


----------



## Ethengdurst

Gina123 said:


> Afternoon coffee at SB with my B30. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3336871



Nice classic Gina123! Perfect companion for coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## Serva1

Shoeshopping at FSH today with my little barenia princess [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Gina123 said:


> Afternoon coffee at SB with my B30. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3336871




Looks lovely [emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mrs.posh

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523



Beautiful!


Is that a Rose Sakura lining?


----------



## megt10

Gina123 said:


> Afternoon coffee at SB with my B30. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3336871


Yummy. I am talking mostly about the bag .


Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3336913
> 
> Shoeshopping at FSH today with my little barenia princess [emoji1]



Looking fabulous. So envious that you are at FSH. Any new purchases?


----------



## megt10

Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.


----------



## Ethengdurst

megt10 said:


> Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.



You're gorgeous! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## megt10

You are kind! Thank you so much.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.




You look beautiful! And so happy to the see the boys. Hugs to you all!


----------



## Kkho

HermesBB , your amethyst croc is to die for. Such a gorgeous color.
Periogirl 28, love your SO in the BE. You carry it so well.


----------



## Serva1

Serva1 said:


> Looks lovely [emoji1]



Thank you Gina [emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Looking fabulous. So envious that you are at FSH. Any new purchases?



Thank you megt [emoji173]&#65039; FSH is my homestore, coming back in a month to pick up more shoes...posted a pic of my orange boxes in the "Your last H purchase "tread, because I love to look at other tpefers H items. You found some amazing shawls last time and I fell for the Robert Dallet panthers and some bracelets this time [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Barenia princess is about to leave Paris. Chilling in the Picasso lounge.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.



Love this outfit, *meg* ~ especially your shoes and your boys are adorable.


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Barenia princess is about to leave Paris. Chilling in the Picasso lounge.



what a pretty pic!! love baby barenia! 



periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.



beautiful dress and gorgeous SO b! 



Ethengdurst said:


> You look sooo good periogirl28! Love the lining of your BE, such a surprise!
> 
> Here's my K35 eucalyptus coming out from hibernation after months in my closet...



is this tadelakt? stunning K and agree with *periogirl28*, have not seen any eucalyptus  bags around at all...


----------



## MSO13

brunch with my Indigo Swift Jige and new Barenia watch band, thanks for letting me share!

View attachment 3337457


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> brunch with my Indigo Swift Jige and new Barenia watch band, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3337457




How beautiful! I love blue and brown together. Such a classic combination that's perfect for any season. Enjoy brunch. I'm trying to guess which of my favorite places you are going to. [emoji4]


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> brunch with my Indigo Swift Jige and new Barenia watch band, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3337457




Beautiful as always MrsO


----------



## Ethengdurst

chincac said:


> is this tadelakt? stunning K and agree with *periogirl28*, have not seen any eucalyptus  bags around at all...



Thanks chincac! I wonder too why there aren't lots of these around... Maybe it's one of those colors that doesn't appeal to everyone? Anyway, it's not tadelakt (I wish! So it'd be cooler!) but veau grain lisse.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

MrsOwen3 said:


> brunch with my Indigo Swift Jige and new Barenia watch band, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3337457



So classy!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How beautiful! I love blue and brown together. Such a classic combination that's perfect for any season. Enjoy brunch. I'm trying to guess which of my favorite places you are going to. [emoji4]







Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful as always MrsO







Ethengdurst said:


> So classy!




Thanks ladies! Even DH noticed the delicious leather though he was more focused on his bacon [emoji6]


----------



## carabelli888

Ethengdurst said:


> You look sooo good periogirl28! Love the lining of your BE, such a surprise!
> 
> Here's my K35 eucalyptus coming out from hibernation after months in my closet...



I am a green girl. I love your greens!


----------



## carabelli888

hermesBB said:


> Out for a stroll in the sun~~~
> Matte poro B35 with Catier Panthere ring
> Just noticed my watch strap matches the color of my bag
> View attachment 3335836
> 
> View attachment 3335836



I've never really been into the color purple but WOW! Your croc birkin is beautiful!!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It is the hardest thing about having fur kids, they just don't live long enough.
> 
> The bag is so stunning. I love BE and you look fabulous as always.
> 
> Love the bag. What a great neutral and fabulous shoes too!



Thank you megt, sorry to hear the C24 didn't work for you. 



mrs.posh said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Is that a Rose Sakura lining?



Thanks, yes the lining is Rose Sakura. 



Kkho said:


> HermesBB , your amethyst croc is to die for. Such a gorgeous color.
> Periogirl 28, love your SO in the BE. You carry it so well.



Thank you! 



chincac said:


> what a pretty pic!! love baby barenia!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful dress and gorgeous SO b!
> 
> 
> 
> is this tadelakt? stunning K and agree with *periogirl28*, have not seen any eucalyptus  bags around at all...



Thank you so much dear Chincac!


----------



## Gwapa30

Enjoying a warm spring day[emoji253][emoji4]


----------



## Pursebop

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523


*what a beauty *


----------



## Pursebop

Gina123 said:


> Lovely! Mozart? [emoji8]
> 
> My work bag for Friday.
> View attachment 3335664
> 
> 
> Happy Friday ladies & gents!


*Hello beautiful! Love your Faure Le Page tote! We had so much fun picking it up in Paris! And that Rubis K, makes my heart skip a beat! *


----------



## mrs.posh

megt10 said:


> Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.



Stunning Meg!


----------



## mygoodies

megt10 said:


> Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.




You look STUNNING dear!! Loooove the K28 on you


----------



## Pursebop

*Friday Nights look like this! *
*Orange Poppy B30 *


----------



## ssv003

******** said:


> *Friday Nights look like this! *
> 
> *Orange Poppy B30 *




Such a stunning color! Beautiful as always, ******** [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Ethengdurst said:


> Nice classic Gina123! Perfect companion for coffee at Starbucks.







Serva1 said:


> Looks lovely [emoji1]







Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3336913
> 
> Shoeshopping at FSH today with my little barenia princess [emoji1]




Thank you Ethenghurst and Serva! [emoji8]

Serva-You look fabulous with your little barenia!


----------



## Gina123

Brunch with gf, took out ms. Rubis k32. [emoji8]


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks ladies! Even DH noticed the delicious leather though he was more focused on his bacon [emoji6]




Swine!! Hehe
MrsO I just ordered the watch!!  Cappucine  double tour size 38. Ordered the Barenia double tour band too!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Fab41

******** said:


> *Friday Nights look like this! *
> *Orange Poppy B30 *


 gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kyokei

My Hermes blanket (and scarf and Confettis and Farandole bracelets) in action [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji521]


----------



## handbagcovet

B35 Etain over tea time


----------



## Gina123

******** said:


> *Friday Nights look like this! *
> 
> *Orange Poppy B30 *




********, many congrats!!! OP is a beauty! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3337770
> 
> 
> My Hermes blanket (and scarf and Confettis and Farandole bracelets) in action [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji521]




You look so cozy wrapped in Hermes! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

handbagcovet said:


> B35 Etain over tea time




Your Etain B35 is gorgeous!


----------



## Kyokei

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3337732
> 
> 
> Brunch with gf, took out ms. Rubis k32. [emoji8]




Lovely K!


----------



## Kyokei

Gina123 said:


> You look so cozy wrapped in Hermes! [emoji8]




It is the softest blanket!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## handbagcovet

Gina123 said:


> Your Etain B35 is gorgeous!


Thank you, Gina123. Just got it days ago, could not stop sniffing it, call me weirdo, but it smells heavenly!


----------



## Serva1

Gina123 said:


> Serva-You look fabulous with your little barenia!




Thank you Gina, baby B has been out a lot but now it's time to let her rest and put another B in action. You rubis looks gorgeous, still missing a red bag in my collection. Love smooth leathers [emoji173]&#65039;



chincac said:


> what a pretty pic!! love baby barenia!



Thank you dear, your K collection is stunning [emoji7]


----------



## atelierforward

handbagcovet said:


> B35 Etain over tea time


So beautiful! Love Etain, especially in a B. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## atelierforward

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523


So gorgeous!! What a special order. Love the pink stitching.


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3337770
> 
> 
> My Hermes blanket (and scarf and Confettis and Farandole bracelets) in action [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji521]


Kyokei

Love this photo!


----------



## Kyokei

scarf1 said:


> Kyokei
> 
> Love this photo!



Thank you!! I am so in love with the new blanket.


----------



## annika08

B30 with her very first twillys. It took me yrs to finally dress her up. I'm liking it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523




L[emoji170]VE this Combo - soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3337732
> 
> 
> Brunch with gf, took out ms. Rubis k32. [emoji8]




Faaaabulous!!!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3337770
> 
> 
> My Hermes blanket (and scarf and Confettis and Farandole bracelets) in action [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji521]




Great pieces!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

BBC said:


> Faaaabulous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pieces!!! [emoji7]



Thanks!! I've been really into the home goods and fine jewelry lately.


----------



## LovetheLux

Ethengdurst said:


> You look sooo good periogirl28! Love the lining of your BE, such a surprise!
> 
> Here's my K35 eucalyptus coming out from hibernation after months in my closet...


So cute....Kelly, rodeo, shoes.....so matching!


----------



## LovetheLux

Gina123 said:


> Afternoon coffee at SB with my B30. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3336871


Lovely coffee date.....


----------



## LovetheLux

megt10 said:


> Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.


Adorable boys your outfit is just so beautiful to match your shoes and Kelly.


----------



## LovetheLux

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3337665
> 
> Enjoying a warm spring day[emoji253][emoji4]


Gorgeous color......


----------



## LovetheLux

Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3337732
> 
> 
> Brunch with gf, took out ms. Rubis k32. [emoji8]


That is one stunning color combination Kelly! So lovely


----------



## Gwapa30

LovetheLux said:


> Gorgeous color......


Thank you


----------



## Marialestate

LovetheLux said:


> Lovely coffee date.....




So cute!!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Off to work with my b30 crevette [emoji170]


----------



## periogirl28

atelierforward said:


> So gorgeous!! What a special order. Love the pink stitching.



Thank you! 



BBC said:


> L[emoji170]VE this Combo - soooo pretty!!!!



Many thanks! 



Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3337665
> 
> Enjoying a warm spring day[emoji253][emoji4]



Ooo we are twins! 



******** said:


> *what a beauty *



Thanks!


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look beautiful! And so happy to the see the boys. Hugs to you all!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this outfit, *meg* ~ especially your shoes and your boys are adorable.





mrs.posh said:


> Stunning Meg!





mygoodies said:


> You look STUNNING dear!! Loooove the K28 on you



Thank you so much ladies for your kind words. We had a great time.


----------



## megt10

LovetheLux said:


> Adorable boys your outfit is just so beautiful to match your shoes and Kelly.



Thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3337331
> 
> Barenia princess is about to leave Paris. Chilling in the Picasso lounge.


Beautiful.


MrsOwen3 said:


> brunch with my Indigo Swift Jige and new Barenia watch band, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3337457


Love the color combo. 


Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3337665
> 
> Enjoying a warm spring day[emoji253][emoji4]


Stunning. This bag is on my list and it is in such a gorgeous color.


******** said:


> *Friday Nights look like this! *
> *Orange Poppy B30 *


Yum. Love Orange Poppy. Hope you had a great time.


Gina123 said:


> View attachment 3337732
> 
> 
> Brunch with gf, took out ms. Rubis k32. [emoji8]


Beautiful bag. I love the color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3337770
> 
> 
> My Hermes blanket (and scarf and Confettis and Farandole bracelets) in action [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji521]


The blanket looks so soft and comfy. 


handbagcovet said:


> B35 Etain over tea time


I think this may be one of my favorite neutral-colored bags. It is just gorgeous.


annika08 said:


> View attachment 3337986
> 
> B30 with her very first twillys. It took me yrs to finally dress her up. I'm liking it.


Very pretty. I love the twillys and of course the bag.


Oliviavivienne said:


> Off to work with my b30 crevette [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338081



You and the bag look gorgeous. I absolutely love this color.


----------



## Serva1

Enjoying my latte after a busy day at work.
B30 Blue Ocean keeping me company [emoji1]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

megt10 said:


> The blanket looks so soft and comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this may be one of my favorite neutral-colored bags. It is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty. I love the twillys and of course the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and the bag look gorgeous. I absolutely love this color.




Thank you my love [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Gina, baby B has been out a lot but now it's time to let her rest and put another B in action. You rubis looks gorgeous, still missing a red bag in my collection. Love smooth leathers [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear, your K collection is stunning [emoji7]




Serva, thank you! I think every gal needs a 1 pair of leopard shoes and a 'red' bag. [emoji6]

Which red color were you thinking? [emoji3]


----------



## Gina123

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3338287
> 
> Enjoying my latte after a busy day at work.
> B30 Blue Ocean keeping me company [emoji1]




Gorgeous B, looks almost black/indigo. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning. This bag is on my list and it is in such a gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum. Love Orange Poppy. Hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag. I love the color.





Thank you megt, it's rubis and rose tyrien inside. [emoji16]


----------



## Gina123

Oliviavivienne said:


> Off to work with my b30 crevette [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338081




Your B30 is a pretty color of salmon pin? [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3337986
> 
> B30 with her very first twillys. It took me yrs to finally dress her up. I'm liking it.




Twilly is lovely on your B30. [emoji8]


----------



## BelleUSA

megt10 said:


> Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.


 

OMG! So Spring feel! I love everything you put together, including the boys!


I am debating which color should I have for my next K, now I am pretty much sure! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gwapa30

megt10 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning. This bag is on my list and it is in such a gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum. Love Orange Poppy. Hope you had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag. I love the color.




Thank you Meg10[emoji8] I'm sure you will have a RS soon I'll wait for your reveal[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Gwapa30

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo we are twins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I'm honored to be clutch twins with you Periogirl[emoji8]


----------



## SandySummer

Waiting for my Pedicure [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3338287
> 
> Enjoying my latte after a busy day at work.
> B30 Blue Ocean keeping me company [emoji1]


Serva, is this baby new addition to your collection. It's GORGEOUS!


SandySummer said:


> Waiting for my Pedicure [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338459


beautiful shot.


----------



## tonkamama

Me and my Constance had great time in Vegas...


----------



## Serva1

Gina123 said:


> Serva, thank you! I think every gal needs a 1 pair of leopard shoes and a 'red' bag. [emoji6]
> 
> Which red color were you thinking? [emoji3]


I'm a classic girl, leather comes first meaning box and love older RougeH, Kat has a gorgeous rouge vif navy blue unicorn in box. Love smooth leathers [emoji173]&#65039; Problem: box very hard to get and going vintage is a huge step for me, also difficult since it's not available in my country in comparison to FRA, UK and US. I have to see the bags, feel them and online is so difficult in many ways.  I would like to know the previous owner. Sounds very picky but cannot help it.

So I probably go for Bordeaux nilo lisse but starting to appreciate matt more and more because the skins have to be perfect and I also had a discussion with my favourite craftsman so decisions ahead. At least they are available straight from the store.





Gina123 said:


> Gorgeous B, looks almost black/indigo. [emoji7]



Thank you Gina [emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> Serva, is this baby new addition to your collection. It's GORGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shot.



Thank you Rami [emoji173]&#65039; no it's not new but love the size and chameleon colour with perfect small grain on all panels and no togo veining. Perfect skin in every way.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## forgetmenot301

Here's my K28 while shopping yesterday. (Pics from my IG)


----------



## Serva1

tonkamama said:


> Me and my Constance had great time in Vegas...




Your C is so special and love your style. Thank you for posting action pics [emoji1]


----------



## ms1234

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3338287
> 
> Enjoying my latte after a busy day at work.
> B30 Blue Ocean keeping me company [emoji1]



Love it!


----------



## ms1234

******** said:


> *Friday Nights look like this! *
> *Orange Poppy B30 *



Too good! Totally love the orange. So classic H &#128525;


----------



## ms1234

megt10 said:


> Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.



Love your gorgeous bag, outfit & those shoes!


----------



## ms1234

Gina123 said:


> Afternoon coffee at SB with my B30. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3336871



Love this color! Really sophisticated!


----------



## ms1234

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523



I am in love with this blue color! Gorgeous! &#128153;


----------



## ms1234

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3334959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday's lunch date feat. My noir b30 and Hermes Oran [emoji51][emoji85]



Looking so classy & elegant & the most sophisticated bag! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ms1234

ceci said:


> Not quite Friday but wish you all have a great weekend coming up!!
> 
> View attachment 3334793



Gorgeous blue! Love it! &#128153;


----------



## ms1234

ceci said:


> Just inspired from the "Rose de Compas" twilly. Lucky me having 9 different colors from the same CW. Custom felted myself a compass to go with my BE/BA B25
> 
> I think it turns out pretty nice & maybe I should pull out other twillies & silks to make extra Matchy-Matchy wool charms [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3333066
> 
> View attachment 3333069



Too beautiful! &#128153;


----------



## weibandy

tonkamama said:


> Me and my Constance had great time in Vegas...



Great photo!!  Vegas was awesome amd your bag is so stunning.


----------



## SandySummer

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3338287
> 
> Enjoying my latte after a busy day at work.
> B30 Blue Ocean keeping me company [emoji1]




Love Blue Ocean! Gorgeous


----------



## Serva1

SandySummer said:


> Love Blue Ocean! Gorgeous




Thank you SandyS it's such a chameleon sometimes blue, grey or even greenish, something I found very strange in the beginning but now I think it's fun to have one chameleon bag.


----------



## Kyokei

megt10 said:


> The blanket looks so soft and comfy.
> 
> I think this may be one of my favorite neutral-colored bags. It is just gorgeous.
> 
> Very pretty. I love the twillys and of course the bag.
> 
> 
> You and the bag look gorgeous. I absolutely love this color.



It really is the softest! I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Kyokei

forgetmenot301 said:


> Here's my K28 while shopping yesterday. (Pics from my IG)
> View attachment 3338623
> View attachment 3338624



I think this picture just came up on my recommended Instagram list! I love your K.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

tonkamama said:


> Me and my Constance had great time in Vegas...




Fantastic pic!


----------



## forgetmenot301

Kyokei said:


> I think this picture just came up on my recommended Instagram list! I love your K.




Thanks lovely!!! Are you considering a K28? Loving mine [emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

forgetmenot301 said:


> Thanks lovely!!! Are you considering a K28? Loving mine [emoji7]



Yes, I am!


----------



## forgetmenot301

Kyokei said:


> Yes, I am!




How exciting! Good luck [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

my accessories are making my tough day better!
Vintage Box/Toile K32 Black Box H Apple Watch and Craie/RG Rivale DT with Gucci sweatshirt 

this thread moves so fast but I'm loving all the new looks! 

View attachment 3338770


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> my accessories are making my tough day better!
> Vintage Box/Toile K32 Black Box H Apple Watch and Craie/RG Rivale DT with Gucci sweatshirt
> 
> this thread moves so fast but I'm loving all the new looks!
> 
> View attachment 3338770



Love the K!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> my accessories are making my tough day better!
> Vintage Box/Toile K32 Black Box H Apple Watch and Craie/RG Rivale DT with Gucci sweatshirt
> 
> this thread moves so fast but I'm loving all the new looks!
> 
> View attachment 3338770




Love this whole look!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> my accessories are making my tough day better!
> Vintage Box/Toile K32 Black Box H Apple Watch and Craie/RG Rivale DT with Gucci sweatshirt
> 
> this thread moves so fast but I'm loving all the new looks!
> 
> View attachment 3338770




What a beautiful collaboration of colors MrsO..... Your photos are works of art


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Gina123 said:


> Your B30 is a pretty color of salmon pin? [emoji7]




Yes love [emoji4]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

last night's dessert shenanigans featuring my b30 crevette [emoji509]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> Heading out tonight for a second Seder at my temple. Wearing my RJ K 28. Of course no picture would be complete without the boys.




Megt- You look darling !! And your dress matches the bag charm as well.  You look so happy with the boys !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3338846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night's dessert shenanigans featuring my b30 crevette [emoji509]




Haven't seen Crevette for so long !! Lovely color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> Me and my Constance had great time in Vegas...




The blue enamel buckle looks even more stunning in real life.  Thanks for bringing her to Vegas !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523




Periogirl- Everytime I scrolled down to see your photos, my jaw would drop because you are always so well put together.  This BE dress is gorgeous along with your B. The lining is pretty as well.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my BE25 today with the Pilo pouch which inspired it.
> 
> View attachment 3336522
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336523




Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Oliviavivienne

chkpfbeliever said:


> Haven't seen Crevette for so long !! Lovely color.




Thank you [emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

Hello weibandy ~ thank you dear and what a fun day  



weibandy said:


> Great photo!!  Vegas was awesome amd your bag is so stunning.



Serva1 ~ thank you and I love your Birkin action shot at the cafe.  



Serva1 said:


> Your C is so special and love your style. Thank you for posting action pics [emoji1]



Freckles1 ~ Thank you.



Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic pic!



chkpfbeliever ~ thanks for asking me to bring her to the Vegas!  Constance is a great traveling bag, we had great time at the Vegas!  



chkpfbeliever said:


> The blue enamel buckle looks even more stunning in real life.  Thanks for bringing her to Vegas !!!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic pic!


so beautiful. love it


----------



## anpanmanlover

Oliviavivienne said:


> Off to work with my b30 crevette [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338081


very nice outfit with beautiful bag.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

anpanmanlover said:


> very nice outfit with beautiful bag.




Aw thank you [emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

*Me and my Constance in front of the Hermes Boutique on the day of my arrival ...  *





*At the dinner the same evening...*





*Long waited exciting moment about to reveal....continue the next day journey 





For more fun and exciting photos on the day of the TPF event please visit this thread (starting page 14 and post#209)  

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-tpf-meetings/tpf-2016-national-meet-930316-14.html *


----------



## Serva1

Tonkamama, you look  great with your C and thank you for sharing the link to the national meet 2016. It came so suddenly, wish I could participate some day!


----------



## periogirl28

Gwapa30 said:


> I'm honored to be clutch twins with you Periogirl[emoji8]



Me too! So fun, please post mod pics when you can, I haven't used mine yet!


----------



## periogirl28

ms1234 said:


> I am in love with this blue color! Gorgeous! &#128153;





chkpfbeliever said:


> Periogirl- Everytime I scrolled down to see your photos, my jaw would drop because you are always so well put together.  This BE dress is gorgeous along with your B. The lining is pretty as well.





Oliviavivienne said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you darlings, you are all so kind!


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> Megt- You look darling !! And your dress matches the bag charm as well.  You look so happy with the boys !!!



Thank you so much. My boys make me very happy. I can't imagine life without them.


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It is the hardest thing about having fur kids, they just don't live long enough.
> 
> The bag is so stunning. I love BE and you look fabulous as always.
> 
> Love the bag. What a great neutral and fabulous shoes too!


Thank you so much , dear &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> Love the K!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love this whole look!







Freckles1 said:


> What a beautiful collaboration of colors MrsO..... Your photos are works of art




Thanks friends! &#10083;


----------



## ms1234

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3338846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night's dessert shenanigans featuring my b30 crevette [emoji509]


Awesome outfit!!!


----------



## Sappho

tonkamama said:


> *Me and my Constance in front of the Hermes Boutique on the day of my arrival ...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so fabulous my dear! Once I saw your constance at the meet I knew exactly who you were!!!


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> my accessories are making my tough day better!
> Vintage Box/Toile K32 Black Box H Apple Watch and Craie/RG Rivale DT with Gucci sweatshirt
> 
> this thread moves so fast but I'm loving all the new looks!
> 
> View attachment 3338770



MrsOwen, I don't know where to start!  I LOVE Gucci right now...the clothes, the shoes, the bags  This looks fabulous on you.  And that toile Kelly is an incredibly special bag.  You aren't going to bump into anyone else with that, I'm sure!  Love the Apple watch paired with your new craie rivale too.  Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

tonkamama said:


> *Me and my Constance in front of the Hermes Boutique on the day of my arrival ...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At the dinner the same evening...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Long waited exciting moment about to reveal....continue the next day journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more fun and exciting photos on the day of the TPF event please visit this thread (starting page 14 and post#209)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-tpf-meetings/tpf-2016-national-meet-930316-14.html *




Great photos, Tonkamama...you look great!  Love that Constance


----------



## ANNIEBABY

Me and my etoupe b30 while shopping with bestie


----------



## kat99

Black Bolide with Fendi Strap:


----------



## ANNIEBABY

With my rose lipstick b30




Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25




Enroute with my rose shocking b35




Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan 




Take a walk with my soufre b30




With my anemone Constance


----------



## EmileH

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance




Beautiful collection and I love your shoes with each too!


----------



## Gina123

tonkamama said:


> Me and my Constance had great time in Vegas...




What a view! I wish I was at your party. [emoji39]
Love your Constance. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance




I love all of your bags and shoes!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

kat99 said:


> Black Bolide with Fendi Strap:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Bolide-Fendi-Strap.jpg?w=700




Kat, you look so chic! With your bolide![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3338846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night's dessert shenanigans featuring my b30 crevette [emoji509]




You look gorgeous with b30 crevette! [emoji8]

And I meant salmon pink earlier. [emoji12]


----------



## Gina123

MrsOwen3 said:


> my accessories are making my tough day better!
> Vintage Box/Toile K32 Black Box H Apple Watch and Craie/RG Rivale DT with Gucci sweatshirt
> 
> this thread moves so fast but I'm loving all the new looks!
> 
> View attachment 3338770




You look very sophisticated



ms1234 said:


> Love this color! Really sophisticated!



Thank you ms1234![emoji8]



forgetmenot301 said:


> Here's my K28 while shopping yesterday. (Pics from my IG)
> View attachment 3338623
> View attachment 3338624



You rockin this Kelly!



SandySummer said:


> Waiting for my Pedicure [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338459




Perfect companion at the nail salon!


----------



## hermesBB

Argile Kelly in a navy hat


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance



Gorgeous bag collection and your outfits match everything to a tee !


----------



## xxDxx

handbagcovet said:


> B35 Etain over tea time




So stunning [emoji7] Etain is my fav [emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## LovetheLux

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance


WOW! You have a such gorgeous collection! Every piece is a beauty


----------



## weibandy

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance




Love your style!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

kat99 said:


> Black Bolide with Fendi Strap:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Bolide-Fendi-Strap.jpg?w=700



Love this strap on the Bolide!  Gives an amazing and fun look.


----------



## weibandy

tonkamama said:


> *Me and my Constance in front of the Hermes Boutique on the day of my arrival ...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At the dinner the same evening...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Long waited exciting moment about to reveal....continue the next day journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more fun and exciting photos on the day of the TPF event please visit this thread (starting page 14 and post#209)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-tpf-meetings/tpf-2016-national-meet-930316-14.html *



Love these photos!  I love how the butterfly jacquard of the tablecloth echos the H shape on your stunning Constance.  So fun to meet you and everyone this past weekend!


----------



## ms1234

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance



Fantastic H colors with your V shoes!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

My new rivale 
Lait with rose gold


----------



## chkpfbeliever

A lunch time break on TPF for eye candies never fails.  That is why I love my H tribe. Fall has returned to Seattle and I can't believe that I've to pull out the boots again.  OOTD includes Brides de Gala dip dye with H boots. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Serva1

H Kelly bracelets in action [emoji1]


----------



## Sappho

kat99 said:


> Black Bolide with Fendi Strap:




The bolide looks fabulous with the fendi strap!!


----------



## Sappho

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance




You have an amazing variety of colored H bags!


----------



## Sappho

chkpfbeliever said:


> A lunch time break on TPF for eye candies never fails.  That is why I love my H tribe. Fall has returned to Seattle and I can't believe that I've to pull out the boots again.  OOTD includes Brides de Gala dip dye with H boots. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339466




Gorgeous dip dye!! It's cold again here in Chicago too! But that means more days for our H drawls to be worn!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance




You have the best collection!![emoji7]


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> A lunch time break on TPF for eye candies never fails.  That is why I love my H tribe. Fall has returned to Seattle and I can't believe that I've to pull out the boots again.  OOTD includes Brides de Gala dip dye with H boots. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339466



Cute look!  Stay warm


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sappho said:


> Gorgeous dip dye!! It's cold again here in Chicago too! But that means more days for our H drawls to be worn!!



So true !! When it gets warm, I only have two moussies .......


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever ~ Your dip dye is very pretty and H Booties are so chic and perfect for this kind weather.  



chkpfbeliever said:


> A lunch time break on TPF for eye candies never fails.  That is why I love my H tribe. Fall has returned to Seattle and I can't believe that I've to pull out the boots again.  OOTD includes Brides de Gala dip dye with H boots. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339466



Serva1 ~ The Kelly bracelets are so gorgeous. 



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3339470
> 
> H Kelly bracelets in action [emoji1]



Freckles1 ~ Love it and I have one in black with ghw.  



Freckles1 said:


> My new rivale
> Lait with rose gold
> View attachment 3339401


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3339470
> 
> H Kelly bracelets in action [emoji1]



Love your Kelly bracelets, *Serva*! Perfection.


----------



## tonkamama

weibandy ~ thank you dear, it was my pleasure meeting you at the event.  I love the setting of the restaurant, and butterfly is one of my favorite design.   



weibandy said:


> Love these photos!  I love how the butterfly jacquard of the tablecloth echos the H shape on your stunning Constance.  So fun to meet you and everyone this past weekend!



Gina123 ~ Thank you, I had great time.  



Gina123 said:


> What a view! I wish I was at your party. [emoji39]
> Love your Constance. [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

hclubfan said:


> Great photos, Tonkamama...you look great!  Love that Constance



hclubfan~ thank you so much and I had good time with my Constance.


----------



## tonkamama

Serva1 ~ Thank you and sorry we missed you this time and hope that "some day" is coming soon ...  



Serva1 said:


> Tonkamama, you look  great with your C and thank you for sharing the link to the national meet 2016. It came so suddenly, *wish I could participate some day*!



Sappho ~ Thank you for your sweet comments as always... I was thrilled to finally meet you at the event.. and spent a wonderful H weekend with my fellow TPFers friends.  Hope there will be another opportunity for all of us to meet again..  



Sappho said:


> tonkamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Me and my Constance in front of the Hermes Boutique on the day of my arrival ...  *
> You look so fabulous my dear! Once I saw your constance at the meet I knew exactly who you were!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LovetheLux

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3338846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last night's dessert shenanigans featuring my b30 crevette [emoji509]


You look lovely, so as your crevette!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

ms1234 said:


> Awesome outfit!!!




Thank you so much!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

LovetheLux said:


> You look lovely, so as your crevette!




Aw thank you so much [emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Casual outfit today featuring my b30 etoupe and malachite gri gri rodeo [emoji4] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ANNIEBABY

ms1234 said:


> Fantastic H colors with your V shoes!!! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks dear


----------



## ANNIEBABY

26Alexandra said:


> You have the best collection!![emoji7]




Thanks for the compliment


----------



## hazelarceo

My B30 during my trip to Monaco. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ANNIEBABY

Sappho said:


> You have an amazing variety of colored H bags!




I love rainbow colors, gotta post more of my other colors [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ANNIEBABY

weibandy said:


> Love your style!!




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## ANNIEBABY

LovetheLux said:


> WOW! You have a such gorgeous collection! Every piece is a beauty




I'm new to this topic, will post more of my other colors, thanks for loving them[emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## ANNIEBABY

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous bag collection and your outfits match everything to a tee !




Thanks for loving my pics, I always like to match the colors[emoji18]


----------



## ANNIEBABY

Gina123 said:


> I love all of your bags and shoes!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks sweetie[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ANNIEBABY

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful collection and I love your shoes with each too!




I love shoes much more than bags lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

tonkamama said:


> Serva1 ~ The Kelly bracelets are so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Kelly bracelets, *Serva*! Perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you tonkamama & Vigee, it was fun wearing them to an Annual General Shareholder Meeting followed by a formal dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> hazelarceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339906
> 
> My B30 during my trip to Monaco. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a beautiful action pic!
Click to expand...


----------



## hazelarceo

Serva1 said:


> tonkamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serva1 ~ The Kelly bracelets are so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you tonkamama & Vigee, it was fun wearing them to an Annual General Shareholder Meeting followed by a formal dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a beautiful action pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji8]
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessCypress

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35



Drooling over your rose shocking!!!


----------



## Livia1

kat99 said:


> Black Bolide with Fendi Strap:




Gorgeous Bolide!


----------



## hbr

OOTD featuring my one and only B30 in gold [emoji173]&#65039; and Hava necklace. Loving all the the beautiful pics and outfits everyone has shared!  Thanks for letting me share mine [emoji8].


----------



## Sappho

I love your look! I've been thinking about horn necklaces lately, and the have looks great on you! And of course you can't go wrong with a classic, gold with gold B!!


----------



## hbr

Sappho said:


> I love your look! I've been thinking about horn necklaces lately, and the have looks great on you! And of course you can't go wrong with a classic, gold with gold B!!




Thanks so much!!  The horn collection is so pretty and it's so light you forget you have it on!


----------



## MSO13

hbr said:


> View attachment 3340309
> 
> OOTD featuring my one and only B30 in gold [emoji173]&#65039; and Hava necklace. Loving all the the beautiful pics and outfits everyone has shared!  Thanks for letting me share mine [emoji8].




beautiful look and your B is a stunner!


----------



## MSO13

Tyger shawl and Gris Fonce gator CDC with my old LE Camo LV, someone tried to buy the bag off my arm today! 

thanks for letting me share!
View attachment 3340506


----------



## ehy12

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful collection and I love your shoes with each too!


Beautiful collection!! Love the action shots!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

hbr said:


> View attachment 3340309
> 
> OOTD featuring my one and only B30 in gold [emoji173]&#65039; and Hava necklace. Loving all the the beautiful pics and outfits everyone has shared!  Thanks for letting me share mine [emoji8].




Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## weibandy

hbr said:


> View attachment 3340309
> 
> OOTD featuring my one and only B30 in gold [emoji173]&#65039; and Hava necklace. Loving all the the beautiful pics and outfits everyone has shared!  Thanks for letting me share mine [emoji8].



Gorgeous ensemble!!  Love all the soft neutral colors together.


----------



## Afagi

Hello ladies, love your looks with lovely accessories &#129303;Beautiful


----------



## Meta

hbr said:


> View attachment 3340309
> 
> OOTD featuring my one and only B30 in gold [emoji173]&#65039; and Hava necklace. Loving all the the beautiful pics and outfits everyone has shared!  Thanks for letting me share mine [emoji8].


Love the neutral pairings! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Tyger shawl and Gris Fonce gator CDC with my old LE Camo LV, someone tried to buy the bag off my arm today!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3340506


Nice detail on the shawl that matches well with the LV.  Did you have to beat the person off with a stick?


----------



## hbr

MrsOwen3 said:


> beautiful look and your B is a stunner!







Oliviavivienne said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]







weibandy said:


> Gorgeous ensemble!!  Love all the soft neutral colors together.







weN84 said:


> Love the neutral pairings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice detail on the shawl that matches well with the LV.  Did you have to beat the person off with a stick?




Thanks so much for all the love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tyger shawl and Gris Fonce gator CDC with my old LE Camo LV, someone tried to buy the bag off my arm today!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3340506




Lovey your style MrsO. You always look fantastic!!


----------



## dessert1st

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance




Beautiful! Sounds like you have an amazing collection!  Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Autum is coming...feel like warm coloured Jige today &#128155;


----------



## FancyMeFresh

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3339268
> 
> 
> With my rose lipstick b30
> 
> View attachment 3339269
> 
> 
> Trying to catch the flight with my craie b25
> 
> View attachment 3339277
> 
> 
> Enroute with my rose shocking b35
> 
> View attachment 3339278
> 
> 
> Spring is here with my bamboo Constance elan
> 
> View attachment 3339292
> 
> 
> Take a walk with my soufre b30
> 
> View attachment 3339302
> 
> 
> With my anemone Constance




Wow!! Love your collection!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Orangefanatic said:


> Autum is coming...feel like warm coloured Jige today [emoji169]




So soft and warm. I am loving the Jige even more !!


----------



## ehy12

My evelyne has travelled with me across the globe...here she is in seoul enjoying a stroll


----------



## Orangefanatic

chkpfbeliever said:


> So soft and warm. I am loving the Jige even more !!


I have eye on other coloured Jige, its so beautiful....and swift leather...irresistable


----------



## Orangefanatic

hbr said:


> View attachment 3340309
> 
> OOTD featuring my one and only B30 in gold [emoji173]&#65039; and Hava necklace. Loving all the the beautiful pics and outfits everyone has shared!  Thanks for letting me share mine [emoji8].



I MUST get Gold B


----------



## hbr

Orangefanatic said:


> I MUST get Gold B




It's the BEST!!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

hbr said:


> View attachment 3340309
> 
> OOTD featuring my one and only B30 in gold [emoji173]&#65039; and Hava necklace. Loving all the the beautiful pics and outfits everyone has shared!  Thanks for letting me share mine [emoji8].




Beautiful outfit  !


----------



## MSO13

weN84 said:


> Love the neutral pairings!
> 
> 
> Nice detail on the shawl that matches well with the LV.  Did you have to beat the person off with a stick?



Ha, no she was nice about it but also pretty serious. She was ready to buy but no way am I selling!



Freckles1 said:


> Lovey your style MrsO. You always look fantastic!!



Thanks friend!


----------



## Sappho

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tyger shawl and Gris Fonce gator CDC with my old LE Camo LV, someone tried to buy the bag off my arm today!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3340506




Love the tyger tyger design! That CW is so nice and goes really well with your camo LV!! I remember that collection, it's very cool!


----------



## hbr

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful outfit  !




Thanks so much! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Headed out for a latte


----------



## Serva1

Freckles1 said:


> Headed out for a latte
> View attachment 3341101




Love the how chevre glows in this bag. Congrats on finding the most beautiful bag in etoupe [emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Headed out for a latte
> View attachment 3341101




You look great!


----------



## LovetheLux

hbr said:


> View attachment 3340309
> 
> OOTD featuring my one and only B30 in gold [emoji173]&#65039; and Hava necklace. Loving all the the beautiful pics and outfits everyone has shared!  Thanks for letting me share mine [emoji8].


So lovely, gold with gold hw!


----------



## LovetheLux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tyger shawl and Gris Fonce gator CDC with my old LE Camo LV, someone tried to buy the bag off my arm today!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3340506


The tyger shawl matches with your cameo LV so well.....


----------



## Freckles1

Serva1 said:


> Love the how chevre glows in this bag. Congrats on finding the most beautiful bag in etoupe [emoji177]







Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great!




Thank you friends 
I'm a little scared of using her!! 
My togos feel so rough and tumble!!!


----------



## hbr

LovetheLux said:


> So lovely, gold with gold hw!




Thanks so much!  Just love my Goldie [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hbr

Freckles1 said:


> Headed out for a latte
> View attachment 3341101




Love this!!  Gorgeous B and I love the scarf!!


----------



## weibandy

ehy12 said:


> My evelyne has travelled with me across the globe...here she is in seoul enjoying a stroll



Wonderful romantic picture!  Your evelyne will be a source of fond memories.


----------



## weibandy

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tyger shawl and Gris Fonce gator CDC with my old LE Camo LV, someone tried to buy the bag off my arm today!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3340506



This is amazing!  Love it.  Funny about the lady trying to buy from you.  However, I think your picture did just sell me on the shawl


----------



## ehy12

weibandy said:


> Wonderful romantic picture!  Your evelyne will be a source of fond memories.


Thank you!


----------



## catsinthebag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tyger shawl and Gris Fonce gator CDC with my old LE Camo LV, someone tried to buy the bag off my arm today!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3340506



That's so funny about someone trying to buy the bag! Love your whole ensemble -- I'm twins with you on the Tyger shawl and you just inspired me to get it out!



ehy12 said:


> My evelyne has travelled with me across the globe...here she is in seoul enjoying a stroll



What a lovely picture! What size is your Evelyne?


----------



## wl5238

ehy12 said:


> My evelyne has travelled with me across the globe...here she is in seoul enjoying a stroll




Love it!!


----------



## ehy12

catsinthebag said:


> That's so funny about someone trying to buy the bag! Love your whole ensemble -- I'm twins with you on the Tyger shawl and you just inspired me to get it out!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely picture! What size is your Evelyne?


Thank you!!! Its the gm...its ginormous and fits a ton


----------



## Myrkur

This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action


----------



## ehy12

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357


aaahhhh!! This is a gorgeous picture and a gorgeous shawl!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357




Amazing action shot!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cordeliere

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357



Amazing picture & shawl.


----------



## hbr

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357




So beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357



beautiful!


----------



## MSO13

LovetheLux said:


> The tyger shawl matches with your cameo LV so well.....





weibandy said:


> This is amazing!  Love it.  Funny about the lady trying to buy from you.  However, I think your picture did just sell me on the shawl





catsinthebag said:


> That's so funny about someone trying to buy the bag! Love your whole ensemble -- I'm twins with you on the Tyger shawl and you just inspired me to get it out!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely picture! What size is your Evelyne?



Thank you! Happy to enable and encourage you to wear, this is one of my most worn shawls, it looks good with my whole wardrobe!


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Headed out for a latte
> View attachment 3341101


All so beautiful! And I had not seen that CW of your shawl!


----------



## Sappho

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357




Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357



This should be an Hermes ad!


----------



## tonkamama

Orangefanatic ~ Love your jige...  This is the most versatil H clutch.



Orangefanatic said:


> Autum is coming...feel like warm coloured Jige today &#128155;



ehy ~ cute action!  



ehy12 said:


> My evelyne has travelled with me across the globe...here she is in seoul enjoying a stroll



Freckle ~ Love the color of your Birkin, great mod shot.  



Freckles1 said:


> Headed out for a latte
> View attachment 3341101



Myrkur ~ beautiful action shot.



Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357


----------



## Orangefanatic

tonkamama said:


> Orangefanatic ~ Love your jige...  This is the most versatil H clutch.
> 
> Totally agreed. More i use, more i love


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357




Wow looks like the H print ad !! Great shot !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Wearing the least worn BeHapi bracelet today. Not sure why but I decided to go with the black on black look today.


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing the least worn BeHapi bracelet today. Not sure why but I decided to go with the black on black look today.
> View attachment 3341507



chkpfobeliever ~ love the black on black look &#128525;


----------



## Freckles1

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357




Gorgeous Mykur!! Did the Kardashians ask you for style advice while you were there? They should've!!!


----------



## OhManolo

Beautiful photo~ very H and chic. @Myrkur


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

Very pretty! Hapis are nice for stacking as well. Love to wear Hapis with the H Hour double tour watches. @chkpfbeliever


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing the least worn BeHapi bracelet today. Not sure why but I decided to go with the black on black look today.
> View attachment 3341507



It looks good!  I also have a black behapi and it is very useful!  I pair it with fauve barenia double tour.  It also looks good with anemone rivale.  You can use it alot!    it looks very chic on you.


----------



## LovetheLux

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357


Nice shot......


----------



## nadineluv

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357




Beautiful picture. Very artistic.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weibandy said:


> It looks good!  I also have a black behapi and it is very useful!  I pair it with fauve barenia double tour.  It also looks good with anemone rivale.  You can use it alot!    it looks very chic on you.







tonkamama said:


> chkpfobeliever ~ love the black on black look [emoji7]




Thanks ladies. I need to wear it more because you can never go wrong with black.


----------



## allyrae

Myrkur said:


> This was from a week ago in Iceland, Tyger Tyger in action
> 
> View attachment 3341357




Gorgeous shot! Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## allyrae

It's Fri-yay! On my way to lunch date with DH accompanied by B30 Bleu Nuit, Tosca Rodeo and Colvert Alligator KD [emoji7]


----------



## Louboutinista

B30 in Rose Shocking with my Audrey Hepburn print tee I got on eBay


----------



## Louboutinista

Here's a few more from the past week 

Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf

Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo

Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom

Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Tog


----------



## EmileH

Louboutinista said:


> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Tog




My dear are you a professional stylist? Because if not you should be. These are great outfits! Can you come help me?


----------



## Hat Trick

Louboutinista said:


> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Tog


Very chic! Great looks!


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Tog



Like your looks very much. Just enough to have style without going over the top. Thank you!


----------



## LovetheLux

Louboutinista said:


> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Tog


You look so stylish.....so chic.....


----------



## Rami00

Gris T!


----------



## Louboutinista

Rami00 said:


> Gris T!


I always love it when someone carries a light color B or K... I'll ruin it in a week with color transfer and liquid spills! Love your jacket btw! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## wigglywink




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## wigglywink

Is it too much?


----------



## ice75

wigglywink said:


> View attachment 3341886



Love this twilly on your picotin!Beautiful!!

Can I know whether this twilly is from this or past season?


----------



## wigglywink

Got it last year.


----------



## wigglywink




----------



## ice75

wigglywink said:


> Got it last year.



Thks!I believe I cant get it now


----------



## Louboutinista

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dear are you a professional stylist? Because if not you should be. These are great outfits! Can you come help me?


Haha thanks sweetie &#128536;&#128536; no I am not a stylist, nor am I in the fashion industry &#128517;&#128517; I'm just someone who loves playing with clothes and accessories &#128513;


----------



## Louboutinista

Hat Trick said:


> Very chic! Great looks!





periogirl28 said:


> Like your looks very much. Just enough to have style without going over the top. Thank you!



Thanks babes! That's very sweet of you to say! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536; Two more from my IG account -- have a great Friday! xoxo

Pic 1-3: Dior scarf with Bleu Electrique B30
Pic 4-5: Zara long vest; Massimo Dutti silk top; Yochi NY necklace; K32 in black box calf


----------



## Louboutinista

wigglywink said:


> View attachment 3341886


I love it! And to answer your question - no, it's def not too much &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## wigglywink

Louboutinista said:


> I love it! And to answer your question - no, it's def not too much [emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks!


----------



## Freckles1

Louboutinista said:


> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Tog




Fantastic!!! All of you looks are incredible!!


----------



## Blue Rain

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks babes! That's very sweet of you to say! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Two more from my IG account -- have a great Friday! xoxo
> 
> Pic 1-3: Dior scarf with Bleu Electrique B30
> Pic 4-5: Zara long vest; Massimo Dutti silk top; Yochi NY necklace; K32 in black box calf
> 
> View attachment 3341926
> 
> View attachment 3341933
> View attachment 3341934
> 
> View attachment 3341935
> 
> View attachment 3341936




Love the looks. You just know how to dress.


----------



## ehy12

Ms black birkin 30 phw out for lunch today


----------



## Freckles1

ehy12 said:


> Ms black birkin 30 phw out for linch today




This bag is on my list to ask for in Paris! Gorgeous


----------



## ehy12

Freckles1 said:


> This bag is on my list to ask for in Paris! Gorgeous


Goes with everything...most perfect bag!! Good luck! Hope you get it!!


----------



## hbr

ehy12 said:


> Ms black birkin 30 phw out for lunch today



Stunning!! 



Freckles1 said:


> This bag is on my list to ask for in Paris! Gorgeous




Me too!!  Going in July... Fingers crossed!  Good luck in your search!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

hbr said:


> Stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!  Going in July... Fingers crossed!  Good luck in your search!




You too!! We are going the end of May [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## hbr

Freckles1 said:


> You too!! We are going the end of May [emoji259][emoji259]




Thanks!!  You must be so excited!  It's right around the corner!


----------



## ehy12

Rami00 said:


> Gris T!


aaahhhHH!!!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks babes! That's very sweet of you to say! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536; Two more from my IG account -- have a great Friday! xoxo
> 
> Pic 1-3: Dior scarf with Bleu Electrique B30
> Pic 4-5: Zara long vest; Massimo Dutti silk top; Yochi NY necklace; K32 in black box calf
> 
> View attachment 3341926
> 
> View attachment 3341933
> View attachment 3341934
> 
> View attachment 3341935
> 
> View attachment 3341936



Wow! Not sure whats better, your outfits or the bags!!! Great styling ... 

Thanks for the share


----------



## DizzyFairy

ehy12 said:


> Ms black birkin 30 phw out for lunch today



Simple and chic! Love it


----------



## hbr

Rami00 said:


> Gris T!




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hbr

Louboutinista said:


> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Tog




Love all these looks!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Louboutinista

ehy12 said:


> Ms black birkin 30 phw out for lunch today


I want a black B too! You look wonderful [emoji8]


----------



## Louboutinista

Two more with my Gold K32 and black K32. On my Gold K I have switched out the padlock for a Kelly lock perfume bottle for a bit of fun [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## ehy12

Louboutinista said:


> I want a black B too! You look wonderful [emoji8]


Thank you!!!


----------



## ehy12

Louboutinista said:


> Two more with my Gold K32 and black K32. On my Gold K I have switched out the padlock for a Kelly lock perfume bottle for a bit of fun [emoji16] [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3342663
> 
> View attachment 3342664
> View attachment 3342665
> View attachment 3342666


All gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

ehy12 said:


> All gorgeous!!!!


Thanks sweetie! x


----------



## ehy12

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks sweetie! x


i am loving the whole look...the bags of course but also the shoes, the nails and the great styling!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks hun that's so sweet of you to say  I'm actually not very creative with my nails since they are always the same color! 



ehy12 said:


> i am loving the whole look...the bags of course but also the shoes, the nails and the great styling!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> Two more with my Gold K32 and black K32. On my Gold K I have switched out the padlock for a Kelly lock perfume bottle for a bit of fun [emoji16] [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3342663
> 
> View attachment 3342664
> View attachment 3342665
> View attachment 3342666



LOVE!! Will you please iD your beige cable knit sweater from your first pic? 

Thanks, *Louboutinista*.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE!! Will you please iD your beige cable knit sweater from your first pic?
> 
> Thanks, *Louboutinista*.


It's from Zara from a year ago or so [emoji8]


----------



## Louboutinista

From today - hope everyone here is having a fabulous Saturday! xo

Shirt and shoes from Zara, jeans from H&M, leaf necklace from Michelle Roy


----------



## Nefedov

Bracelet


----------



## purplepoodles

Rami00 said:


> Gris T!




Yummy! Love your jacket too


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> *It's from Zara from a year ago or so* [emoji8]



Thanks, *Louboutinista*!


----------



## ehy12

I wish it weren't crazy looking carrying two bags out...sometimes you just cannot choose


----------



## Louboutinista

ehy12 said:


> I wish it weren't crazy looking carrying two bags out...sometimes you just cannot choose


Lol, cos carrying one bag is just too mainstream these days! [emoji16]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Louboutinista said:


> Two more with my Gold K32 and black K32. On my Gold K I have switched out the padlock for a Kelly lock perfume bottle for a bit of fun [emoji16] [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3342663
> 
> View attachment 3342664
> View attachment 3342665
> View attachment 3342666



OMG thats cute!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

ehy12 said:


> I wish it weren't crazy looking carrying two bags out...sometimes you just cannot choose



Craie vs etain? I will be same &#128521;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Louboutinista said:


> Here's a few more from the past week
> 
> Pic 1: No brand shirt from Italy; J Crew statement necklace; H&M jeans; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Kelly 32 in black box calf
> 
> Pic 2: Zara tweed top and pants; vintage necklace; Chanel brooch; Staccato crystal cut-out flats; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Togo
> 
> Pic 3: H&M jacket; no brand leggings; H&M sneakers; Kelly 32 in Gold Epsom
> 
> Pic 4: Monki black overalls; Hermes lisse porosus croc belt; Rene Caovilla flat sandals; Birkin 30 in Rouge Casaque Tog




Darn it, Louboutinista!! I thought I was "over" the Caovillas I tried on at Bergdorfs and could live without them....and now you're dragging me back in!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] My hologram Stan Smiths are NOT the same....why....please post your collection in the shoes thread, I'm apparently back in the game!!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

BBC said:


> Darn it, Louboutinista!! I thought I was "over" the Caovillas I tried on at Bergdorfs and could live without them....and now you're dragging me back in!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] My hologram Stan Smiths are NOT the same....why....please post your collection in the shoes thread, I'm apparently back in the game!!!!


I'm dying to post my shoe collection! But right now my shoes are all over the place and I won't be moving until July [emoji24]  I will post when I've finally moved in [emoji13]  I can't believe you let those RC sandals go! How did you do that?!?! [emoji33]


----------



## Freckles1

ehy12 said:


> I wish it weren't crazy looking carrying two bags out...sometimes you just cannot choose




Oh my goodness your bags are beautiful!!!


----------



## ehy12

Orangefanatic said:


> Craie vs etain? I will be same &#128521;


Craie vs graphite! I LOVE BOTH!


----------



## ehy12

Freckles1 said:


> Oh my goodness your bags are beautiful!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## BalLVLover

Rami00 said:


> Gris T!




I love this look.... I just bought the same blazer.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## SandySummer

ehy12 said:


> I wish it weren't crazy looking carrying two bags out...sometimes you just cannot choose




Is that a 35? Or really a 30 and you're really small?


----------



## ehy12

SandySummer said:


> Is that a 35? Or really a 30 and you're really small?


The graphite is a 35 and the craie is a 30...isnt it funny depending on the angles of the photos its really hard to tell the sizes.


----------



## birkin10600

Louboutinista said:


> From today - hope everyone here is having a fabulous Saturday! xo
> 
> Shirt and shoes from Zara, jeans from H&M, leaf necklace from Michelle Roy
> View attachment 3342912



Lovely and stylish as always! &#10084; Love your style! :thumbup:


----------



## StyleEyes

Louboutinista said:


> Two more with my Gold K32 and black K32. On my Gold K I have switched out the padlock for a Kelly lock perfume bottle for a bit of fun [emoji16] [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3342663
> 
> View attachment 3342664
> View attachment 3342665
> View attachment 3342666




Louboutinista, girl you got game!  I love your style!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## hbr

StyleEyes said:


> Louboutinista, girl you got game!  I love your style!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]




^^This!  100% agree!  Thanks for all the great pics!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Louboutinista said:


> I'm dying to post my shoe collection! But right now my shoes are all over the place and I won't be moving until July [emoji24]  I will post when I've finally moved in [emoji13]  I can't believe you let those RC sandals go! How did you do that?!?! [emoji33]




'Cause they were $1200...and I just bought so many things at H including two CDCs....I'm sure they're not disappearing. I'll visit again tomorrow.


----------



## Louboutinista

BBC said:


> 'Cause they were $1200...and I just bought so many things at H including two CDCs....I'm sure they're not disappearing. I'll visit again tomorrow.


I saw the same ones on sale for about $500 on NAP a while ago but they sold out quickly. Hope your ones go on sale soon!


----------



## PIPET83

My new baby.. Ready to rest...[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Louboutinista

PIPET83 said:


> My new baby.. Ready to rest...[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343905


A closet to die for!!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## nadineluv

ehy12 said:


> I wish it weren't crazy looking carrying two bags out...sometimes you just cannot choose




I really hope you chose graphite!!! That color is amazing!! I hope to own a graphite b some day!!


----------



## Louboutinista

TB - Happy Sunday everyone! x


----------



## PIPET83

[emoji7]


----------



## PIPET83

Louboutinista said:


> TB - Happy Sunday everyone! x
> 
> View attachment 3343915




Great colors.. Good combo.[emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you all for the lovely compliments &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



birkin10600 said:


> Lovely and stylish as always! &#10084; Love your style! [emoji106]





StyleEyes said:


> Louboutinista, girl you got game!  I love your style!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]





hbr said:


> ^^This!  100% agree!  Thanks for all the great pics!





PIPET83 said:


> Great colors.. Good combo.[emoji7][emoji8]





PIPET83 said:


> Great colors.. Good combo.[emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Louboutinista

I am Hamburglar today! [emoji41] [emoji41]  Have a blessed Sunday everyone! xoxo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Louboutinista said:


> I saw the same ones on sale for about $500 on NAP a while ago but they sold out quickly. Hope your ones go on sale soon!




Let me know if you see these on sale!




In the meantime, I bought these to go with all my CDCs...but still needing the RCs....




It's hard for me to participate in this thread because I don't love taking pictures of myself! 

LOOOOOVE your "Hamburglar" look!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Yes I'll keep an eye out for you! Oh dear don't you just wanna bring home ever single pair of RC you see in store! &#128557;&#128557;

Such a great collection of CDC bracelets!!! And omg the shoes!!! The croc ones are definitely TDF! I don't really wear bracelets myself but I love seeing people rock the CDC! &#128525;&#128149;



BBC said:


> Let me know if you see these on sale!
> 
> In the meantime, I bought these to go with all my CDCs...but still needing the RCs....
> 
> It's hard for me to participate in this thread because I don't love taking pictures of myself!
> 
> LOOOOOVE your "Hamburglar" look!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Louboutinista said:


> Yes I'll keep an eye out for you! Oh dear don't you just wanna bring home ever single pair of RC you see in store! [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Such a great collection of CDC bracelets!!! And omg the shoes!!! The croc ones are definitely TDF! I don't really wear bracelets myself but I love seeing people rock the CDC! [emoji7][emoji177]




Thank you!!! [emoji8] yes, RC is gorgeous, like jewelry for your feet. These wedges are brand new from Stuart Weitzman. The CDCs are anemone swift, fuchsia lisse gator, blue Paon Epsom, rouge H matter gator and colvert lisse gator, all GHW. I love color. But your black and white look with the pink is stunning!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I haven't been here for a bit. My latest. Trying to run around in the city center.


----------



## Louboutinista

BBC said:


> Thank you!!! [emoji8] yes, RC is gorgeous, like jewelry for your feet. These wedges are brand new from Stuart Weitzman. The CDCs are anemone swift, fuchsia lisse gator, blue Paon Epsom, rouge H matter gator and colvert lisse gator, all GHW. I love color. But your black and white look with the pink is stunning!!!


They are all great H colors! I would like something in Bleu Paon too [emoji7]  You lucky girl!


----------



## Rami00

Jige in argile color.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Let me know if you see these on sale!
> 
> View attachment 3344108
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I bought these to go with all my CDCs...but still needing the RCs....
> 
> View attachment 3344110
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to participate in this thread because I don't love taking pictures of myself!
> 
> LOOOOOVE your "Hamburglar" look!!!



*BBC*, cannot believe that we share the same love for those Rene Caovilla sandals. Have been keeping an eye out for them to go on sale in any color but have not seen them. Yet.

Your CDCs look gorgeous with your Under the Waves 90cm silk!


----------



## ehy12

nadineluv said:


> I really hope you chose graphite!!! That color is amazing!! I hope to own a graphite b some day!!


Thank you!!! The craie was already mine. This photo was taken as I was purchasing the graphite b 35 ghw! This is my dream bag...color and combo! I was holding both bags so my dh could see size difference (compared with my 30 craie)...what i meant by original post was i wish i could walk around carrying 2 birkins cuz its hard choosing which to wear on any given day[emoji7] [emoji18] ...a little nutty i know!


----------



## ehy12

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile color.


I love this bag a color!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehy12

PIPET83 said:


> My new baby.. Ready to rest...[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343905


Gorgeous bag!!! Is this a 40?? Ummm, and I see many more beautiful bags behind this one!!!! Love!!!!


----------



## Myrkur

With my new to me bolide [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> With my new to me bolide [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3344484




I love it. Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *BBC*, cannot believe that we share the same love for those Rene Caovilla sandals. Have been keeping an eye out for them to go on sale in any color but have not seen them. Yet.
> 
> Your CDCs look gorgeous with your Under the Waves 90cm silk!




Ha! Surprised not surprised....you just have faaaaaabulous taste. [emoji8] I've gotta make it to one of the meet ups so we can commiserate!


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it. Congratulations!




Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Ha! Surprised not surprised....you just have faaaaaabulous taste. [emoji8] *I've gotta make it to one of the meet ups so we can commiserate!*



Totally agree, it would be great to see you, *BBC*!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Millicat

Myrkur said:


> With my new to me bolide [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3344484



Love this Bolide


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.


----------



## Myrkur

Millicat said:


> Love this Bolide




Thank you Millicat!


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.




Great outfit!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile color.




So cute. I have the same Sacai skirt. It looks the same [emoji254][emoji178]


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.


What a beautiful outfit!  See you are wearing those pretty blue shoes!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Louboutinista said:


> TB - Happy Sunday everyone! x
> 
> View attachment 3343915



The mix of color is divine. Love!


----------



## Willowbarb

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.



That is a beautifully styled outfit; you obviously have a great talent for this, because a lot of professional stylists would struggle to achieve that level. I live in the centre of London, which has a lot more than its fair share of iconic settings, so it's not at all unusual to see professional photo shoots.  

It's the way you bring things together; the Hermes are utterly wonderful, but they are part of the overall look; they don't dominate it. Every piece plays its part in the whole, and I'm awestruck. I don't get awestruck very often, so   for sharing this; it's wonderful, and I wish you joy with your adventures,  now and to come, It's wonderful.


----------



## tonkamama

Rami, gorgeous jige, great pairing.  &#128525;


Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile color.



Myrkur ~ congrats on your new bolide, very chic.  


Myrkur said:


> With my new to me bolide [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3344484



BBC ~ Great haul, Beautiful CDC collection.  


BBC said:


> In the meantime, I bought these to go with all my CDCs...but still needing the RCs....
> 
> View attachment 3344110
> 
> 
> It's hard for me to participate in this thread because I don't love taking pictures of myself!




Kyokei ~ Amazing outfit, love your Kelly.


Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.


----------



## katekluet

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.


You look so great for your birthday celebration! Such style.


----------



## tonkamama

It's Macaron meeting Berline Mini day!  Thanks for letting me share.&#128536;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.







Willowbarb said:


> That is a beautifully styled outfit; you obviously have a great talent for this, because a lot of professional stylists would struggle to achieve that level. I live in the centre of London, which has a lot more than its fair share of iconic settings, so it's not at all unusual to see professional photo shoots.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the way you bring things together; the Hermes are utterly wonderful, but they are part of the overall look; they don't dominate it. Every piece plays its part in the whole, and I'm awestruck. I don't get awestruck very often, so   for sharing this; it's wonderful, and I wish you joy with your adventures,  now and to come, It's wonderful.




Kyokei, I was going to say how fabulous you look, but Willowbarb said everything I was thinking, just much better!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.




You look beautiful


----------



## gracekelly

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.



Looks great with a very cool vibe!  Love the skirt!


----------



## loves

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.



gosh kyokei i think i just fell in love with you, not just your things 




tonkamama said:


> It's Macaron meeting Berline Mini day!  Thanks for letting me share.&#65533;&#65533;



cutest berline ever and you wear it well.
i've seen that little gem in the store near me and loved it but my wallet says "no".


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

Myrkur said:


> With my new to me bolide [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3344484



that is a beautiful bolide, it looks great on you!



Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile color.



gorgeous pic, love argile



Sarah_sarah said:


> I haven't been here for a bit. My latest. Trying to run around in the city center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344164



love your look



Louboutinista said:


> TB - Happy Sunday everyone! x
> 
> View attachment 3343915



gorgeous colours and beautiful shot



PIPET83 said:


> My new baby.. Ready to rest...[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343905



congratulations on a beautiful classic pipet83, enjoy!



Louboutinista said:


> I am Hamburglar today! [emoji41] [emoji41]  Have a blessed Sunday everyone! xoxo
> 
> View attachment 3343966
> View attachment 3343967


love stripes and lol at hamburglar, love black and white with pink, very pretty


----------



## Serva1

Myrkur said:


> With my new to me bolide [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3344484




This is the lovliest boliden I've ever seen. Barenia&toile[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CCcrush

Before I'm heading to the airport [emoji8]


----------



## loves

CCcrush said:


> Before I'm heading to the airport [emoji8]



what a chic traveler, have a safe trip


----------



## Myrkur

tonkamama said:


> Myrkur ~ congrats on your new bolide, very chic.







loves said:


> that is a beautiful bolide, it looks great on you!







Serva1 said:


> This is the lovliest boliden I've ever seen. Barenia&toile[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you everyone!


----------



## Louboutinista

I love this Bolide! [emoji7] 


Myrkur said:


> With my new to me bolide [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3344484


----------



## Louboutinista

A Hangisi for every B - organizing bags and shoes on long weekend [emoji16] [emoji16]  turns out I need at least another four Bs to go with the rest of my Hangisi collection! [emoji24]


----------



## Louboutinista

CCcrush said:


> Before I'm heading to the airport [emoji8]


What a chic travel look!


----------



## tonkamama

loves said:


> cutest berline ever and you wear it well.
> i've seen that little gem in the store near me and loved it but my wallet says "no".



Thank you loves..  I love Berline Mini for crossbody and perfect for travel.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> It's Macaron meeting Berline Mini day!  Thanks for letting me share.&#128536;



Georgous everything *Tonkamama* !!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CCcrush said:


> Before I'm heading to the airport [emoji8]



*CCcrush*, you look great , safe travels!! 



Louboutinista said:


> A Hangisi for every B - organizing bags and shoes on long weekend [emoji16] [emoji16]  turns out I need at least another four Bs to go with the rest of my Hangisi collection! [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3344903



*Louboubinista*, my we think alike  ~ this is me but with Charlotte Olympia velvet loafers matching my Bs/Ks. LOVE your pic and color coordinating. 

Question, how comfortable are the Hangisi heels? I have been tempted to buy a pair and worried that they are not comfortable, although I know that they come in three heel heights. Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## Louboutinista

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Louboubinista*, my we think alike  ~ this is me but with Charlotte Olympia velvet loafers matching my Bs/Ks. LOVE your pic and color coordinating.
> 
> Question, how comfortable are the Hangisi heels? I have been tempted to buy a pair and worried that they are not comfortable, although I know that they come in three heel heights. Any feedback will be appreciated.



I don't own any Hangisi heels, only flats. To be honest, the satin Hangisi gets snagged and dirty really easily so they aren't really the lowest maintenance shoes. I don't wear my Hangisi if I think there *MIGHT* be a chance that it will rain... so I don't get to wear them often since it has been raining a lot in Hong Kong [emoji24] [emoji24]  But look at them, they are just too pretty... sigh [emoji25] [emoji25]


----------



## Myrkur

Louboutinista said:


> I love this Bolide! [emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## Willowbarb

CCcrush said:


> Before I'm heading to the airport [emoji8]



You've colour coordinated your drink!  Have lots of fun, wherever you are!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Louboutinista said:


> A Hangisi for every B - organizing bags and shoes on long weekend [emoji16] [emoji16]  turns out I need at least another four Bs to go with the rest of my Hangisi collection! [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3344903




This is awesome - I might have to make this my home screen!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

loves said:


> gosh kyokei i think i just fell in love with you, not just your things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutest berline ever and you wear it well.
> i've seen that little gem in the store near me and loved it but my wallet says "no".



Thank you so much!! 



gracekelly said:


> Looks great with a very cool vibe!  Love the skirt!



Thank you!



Freckles1 said:


> You look beautiful



Thank you! 



katekluet said:


> You look so great for your birthday celebration! Such style.



Thank you very much, katekluet!



tonkamama said:


> Rami, gorgeous jige, great pairing.  &#128525;
> 
> 
> Myrkur ~ congrats on your new bolide, very chic.
> 
> 
> BBC ~ Great haul, Beautiful CDC collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei ~ Amazing outfit, love your Kelly.



Thanks!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

Willowbarb said:


> That is a beautifully styled outfit; you obviously have a great talent for this, because a lot of professional stylists would struggle to achieve that level. I live in the centre of London, which has a lot more than its fair share of iconic settings, so it's not at all unusual to see professional photo shoots.
> 
> It's the way you bring things together; the Hermes are utterly wonderful, but they are part of the overall look; they don't dominate it. Every piece plays its part in the whole, and I'm awestruck. I don't get awestruck very often, so   for sharing this; it's wonderful, and I wish you joy with your adventures,  now and to come, It's wonderful.



Wow, what a flattering compliment!! You completely made my night, thank you so much. 



BBC said:


> Kyokei, I was going to say how fabulous you look, but Willowbarb said everything I was thinking, just much better!!!



Thank you very much, BBC!


----------



## Louboutinista

BBC said:


> This is awesome - I might have to make this my home screen!!!


Lol thanks that's so sweet of you [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

Last night with my Kelly


----------



## Louboutinista

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3345086
> 
> 
> Last night with my Kelly


Your Kelly looks happy hehe [emoji5]  Love a great neutral color! x

Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Louboutinista

TB - a quick snap at work xo


----------



## Kyokei

Louboutinista said:


> Your Kelly looks happy hehe [emoji5]  Love a great neutral color! x
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app




She was very happy! Etoupe is my favorite. [emoji173]&#65039;



Louboutinista said:


> TB - a quick snap at work xo
> View attachment 3345088




Love how you decorated your bag! Beautiful color.


----------



## SandySummer

Picked up some Rainbow bagels this morning and I think it matched nicely with my moms Baby B. Have a great week everyone!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow I didn't even know they make bagels like this! And that is one gorgeous B. Is it Rouge Casaque? You have a great week there too x


SandySummer said:


> Picked up some Rainbow bagels this morning and I think it matched nicely with my moms Baby B. Have a great week everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345182




Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Serva1

Louboutinista said:


> A Hangisi for every B - organizing bags and shoes on long weekend [emoji16] [emoji16]  turns out I need at least another four Bs to go with the rest of my Hangisi collection! [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3344903




This is amazing Louboutinista!!! What a pic and perfect pairing. This put a smile on my face today [emoji1] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3345086
> 
> 
> Last night with my Kelly




Your K has a fab life [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

SandySummer said:


> Picked up some Rainbow bagels this morning and I think it matched nicely with my moms Baby B. Have a great week everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345182




Never seen a rainbow bagel before!!!Love the baby B[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3344555
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly and scarf. I'm wearing three Hermes bracelets as well but don't think they are obviously visible.



You truly look fabulous Kyokei!!  I LOVE how you wear H, if that statement makes any sense!  You have fantastic taste, tip to toe, and H stuff just looks wonderful on you!  Hope you and your Kelly had a wonderful night out.


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile color.



Gorgeous *Rami*!!  I see you had some sun...not so lucky here in Toronto! I've been dying for a Jige.  They're rather hard to come by at our H store, and I haven't yet been offered the right color to suit my needs.  I would have snapped up Argile in a second though...it is a perfect year-round neutral color.


----------



## hclubfan

SandySummer said:


> Picked up some Rainbow bagels this morning and I think it matched nicely with my moms Baby B. Have a great week everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345182



Gorgeous bag, and coolest bagel I've ever seen!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever said:


> Georgous everything *Tonkamama* !!



Thanks chkpfobeliever


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3345086
> 
> 
> Last night with my Kelly





Louboutinista said:


> TB - a quick snap at work xo
> View attachment 3345088





SandySummer said:


> Picked up some Rainbow bagels this morning and I think it matched nicely with my moms Baby B. Have a great week everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345182



Love these pics and thanks ladies for the eye-candy. The rainbow bagels are quite spectacular. Where did you find these gems, *SandySummer*?


----------



## Anchanel79

My action from yesterday. Just realized I was so patriotic. Need to do this again on July 4. DH said I need a Hello Kitty charm to go with my bag. Lol


----------



## weibandy

tonkamama said:


> It's Macaron meeting Berline Mini day!  Thanks for letting me share.&#128536;



What a very cool picture!!  Love your look!


----------



## Louboutinista

I'm loving your Petit H charm! [emoji7] 


Anchanel79 said:


> My action from yesterday. Just realized I was so patriotic. Need to do this again on July 4. DH said I need a Hello Kitty charm to go with my bag. Lol


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks sweetie you totally just made my day! x


Serva1 said:


> This is amazing Louboutinista!!! What a pic and perfect pairing. This put a smile on my face today [emoji1] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## tonkamama

weibandy said:


> What a very cool picture!!  Love your look!



Thank you my friend


----------



## Kyokei

Anchanel79 said:


> My action from yesterday. Just realized I was so patriotic. Need to do this again on July 4. DH said I need a Hello Kitty charm to go with my bag. Lol



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Kyokei

Serva1 said:


> Your K has a fab life [emoji1]



I try to give my K the best life possible and hope to have many great times together! 



hclubfan said:


> You truly look fabulous Kyokei!!  I LOVE how you wear H, if that statement makes any sense!  You have fantastic taste, tip to toe, and H stuff just looks wonderful on you!  Hope you and your Kelly had a wonderful night out.



Thank you so much hclubfan!!! You have wonderful tastes as well; I love your Blue Hydra Kelly and it has played a role in my own decisions about branching out into some H colors... 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these pics and thanks ladies for the eye-candy. The rainbow bagels are quite spectacular. Where did you find these gems, *SandySummer*?



Thank you!


----------



## Orangefanatic

On my way to mothers day shopping!!
I was in happy dilema clic clac matching with Red C or White dress? 
And the winner is a White Dress &#128536;


----------



## Louboutinista

What a lovely purse! Which red is it? [emoji7] 


Orangefanatic said:


> On my way to mothers day shopping!!
> I was in happy dilema clic clac matching with Red C or White dress?
> And the winner is a White Dress &#128536;


----------



## Louboutinista

End of long weekend &#128553; Back to work &#128553;&#128553;&#128187;&#128222;&#128224;&#128195;&#128211;&#128185;&#128228;&#128229;&#128231;&#128199;&#128221;&#128202;&#128193;&#128204;


----------



## Kyokei

Louboutinista said:


> End of long weekend [emoji30] Back to work [emoji30][emoji30][emoji335][emoji338][emoji340][emoji406][emoji429][emoji764][emoji393][emoji392][emoji391][emoji415][emoji404][emoji408][emoji416][emoji419]
> 
> View attachment 3345770




You look fantastic!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you gorgeous - I love your Kelly! xx


Kyokei said:


> You look fantastic!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Louboutinista said:


> Thank you gorgeous - I love your Kelly! xx




Thank you!! I am very lucky the posters here don't seem to mind me constantly posting my K


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Haha don't worry we all do the same with our favorite H items! [emoji16] [emoji16] 


Kyokei said:


> Thank you!! I am very lucky the posters here don't seem to mind me constantly posting my K




Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Orangefanatic

Louboutinista said:


> What a lovely purse! Which red is it? [emoji7]



Thank you, its vermilion &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Orangefanatic

SandySummer said:


> Picked up some Rainbow bagels this morning and I think it matched nicely with my moms Baby B. Have a great week everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345182



Very Cute!!


----------



## Louboutinista

My BE waits patiently as I try on clothes at Zara... &#128518;


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks! I thought it was Rouge Casaque [emoji14] I wanted a Vermillion Birkin but not sure how I ended up with a RC! Oh well... your B is gorgeous! &#128525;


Orangefanatic said:


> Thank you, its vermilion &#10084;&#65039;




Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Orangefanatic

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks! I thought it was Rouge Casaque [emoji14] I wanted a Vermillion Birkin but not sure how I ended up with a RC! Oh well... your B is gorgeous! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app



Oh do you mean my birkin not constance? 
Sorry... Constance is vermilion & Birkin is Geranium &#10084;&#65039;
Very different Red..& I want RC in different bag.
Im a Redfanatic as well as Orangefanatic


----------



## periogirl28

Not used her for far too long. Ms Fuchsia Chevre and Fuchsia croc KD


----------



## Louboutinista

Fuchsia in chevre is just sheer awesomeness! [emoji7] [emoji7] 


periogirl28 said:


> Not used her for far too long. Ms Fuchsia Chevre and Fuchsia croc KD
> View attachment 3346110


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> Fuchsia in chevre is just sheer awesomeness! [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you so much!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Louboutinista said:


> My BE waits patiently as I try on clothes at Zara... &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 3346016
> View attachment 3346017



Love those shoes !! are they Manolos ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Not used her for far too long. Ms Fuchsia Chevre and Fuchsia croc KD
> View attachment 3346110



*periogirl28* - Lovely as always and the pink Chanel sweater matches so well with your K and KD too.


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> *periogirl28* - Lovely as always and the pink Chanel sweater matches so well with your K and KD too.



Thank you, IRL the Chanel is more like Rose Confetti but I guess it's still in my favourite pink!


----------



## mygoodies

Anchanel79 said:


> My action from yesterday. Just realized I was so patriotic. Need to do this again on July 4. DH said I need a Hello Kitty charm to go with my bag. Lol




PERFECTION[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;even better with a Hello Kitty charm. DH is so right [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Not used her for far too long. Ms Fuchsia Chevre and Fuchsia croc KD
> View attachment 3346110




I would DIE for your Fuchsia croc KD. been searching for bright colors croc KD but nothing around [emoji31][emoji31]
Ms K is sooooo PRETTTTTYYY [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> I would DIE for your Fuchsia croc KD. been searching for bright colors croc KD but nothing around [emoji31][emoji31]
> Ms K is sooooo PRETTTTTYYY [emoji179][emoji179]



Thank you, just be patient. Everything shows up sooner or later! Lots of H fairy dust to you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Anchanel79

Kyokei said:


> What a beautiful bag!











Vlad said:


> Discuss!











mygoodies said:


> PERFECTION[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;even better with a Hello Kitty charm. DH is so right [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



Thank you everyone.


----------



## Louboutinista

They are actually from a local (or Asian?) brand called Staccato. They are as cute as they are comfortable! Love these almost as much as I love my Manolo Hangisi! [emoji38] [emoji38] 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Love those shoes !! are they Manolos ?


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Not used her for far too long. Ms Fuchsia Chevre and Fuchsia croc KD
> View attachment 3346110



periogirl28 ~ is she a size 28?  She is beautiful!!  Love your outfit too very classy as always.


----------



## tonkamama

Orangefanatic said:


> On my way to mothers day shopping!!
> I was in happy dilema clic clac matching with Red C or White dress?
> And the winner is a White Dress &#128536;




Orangefanatic ~ love your red C and the clic clac is just perfect matching with your white dress.  Oh I see the _M_...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Louboutinista said:


> They are actually from a local (or Asian?) brand called Staccato. They are as cute as they are comfortable! Love these almost as much as I love my Manolo Hangisi! [emoji38] [emoji38]



Thanks so much. I know Staccato.  Too bad I'm not visiting HK now to get them.


----------



## SandySummer

Louboutinista said:


> My BE waits patiently as I try on clothes at Zara... [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3346016
> View attachment 3346017




Love your shoes!


----------



## LovetheLux

SandySummer said:


> Picked up some Rainbow bagels this morning and I think it matched nicely with my moms Baby B. Have a great week everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345182


Lovely color B, rainbow looks yummy


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks love! xo


SandySummer said:


> Love your shoes!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ is she a size 28?  She is beautiful!!  Love your outfit too very classy as always.



Yes she is a size 28. Just so happy the weather is warming up so I got to wear the cardigan on its own. Thank you!


----------



## hedgwin99

periogirl28 said:


> Not used her for far too long. Ms Fuchsia Chevre and Fuchsia croc KD
> View attachment 3346110




I [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]your KD


----------



## Serva1

My favourite H bracelets in action ( wearing a LV denim dress with matching LE handbag)


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> My favourite H bracelets in action ( wearing a LV denim dress with matching LE handbag)
> View attachment 3346876




What a pretty combination. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a pretty combination. Thanks for sharing.




Thank you PbP [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

hedgwin99 said:


> I [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]your KD



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Sorry to be posting this bag again but I thought it was great weather to wear today. My BE 25. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> My favourite H bracelets in action ( wearing a LV denim dress with matching LE handbag)
> View attachment 3346876




I love all these colours together.


----------



## Serva1

Upgraded my look with a bit more H for the evening [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry to be posting this bag again but I thought it was great weather to wear today. My BE 25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3346925
> View attachment 3346927




I love blue and this bag is just stunning [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> I love all these colours together.




Thank you dear [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mygoodies

Serva1 said:


> My favourite H bracelets in action ( wearing a LV denim dress with matching LE handbag)
> View attachment 3346876




I have same KDT with PHW. Its such a perfect neutral[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996; I wish a K25 with same lizard skin &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry to be posting this bag again but I thought it was great weather to wear today. My BE 25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3346925
> View attachment 3346927




Pls post as much as u wish. Can't get enough of this baby[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## mygoodies

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3346929
> 
> Upgraded my look with a bit more H for the evening [emoji1]




Tres CHIQUE Madame[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;looove all the Blues[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## mygoodies

Weather is finally getting Summery today. Taking my B30 Bleu Nuit with her "spring outfit" &#129303;
Note to self: clean the mirror[emoji28]


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Weather is finally getting Summery today. Taking my B30 Bleu Nuit with her "spring outfit" &#129303;
> Note to self: clean the mirror[emoji28]
> View attachment 3347026



Very cool!


----------



## Louboutinista

So gorgeous!



mygoodies said:


> Weather is finally getting Summery today. Taking my B30 Bleu Nuit with her "spring outfit" &#129303;
> Note to self: clean the mirror[emoji28]


----------



## Serva1

mygoodies said:


> I have same KDT with PHW. Its such a perfect neutral[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996; I wish a K25 with same lizard skin &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;&#129303;




Thank you mygoodies [emoji173]&#65039; lizzie K25 sounds divine.


----------



## Serva1

mygoodies said:


> Weather is finally getting Summery today. Taking my B30 Bleu Nuit with her "spring outfit" &#129303;
> Note to self: clean the mirror[emoji28]
> View attachment 3347026




Bleu nuit is gorgeous, love your skirt too. We are also finally getting summer, [emoji41]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3346929
> 
> Upgraded my look with a bit more H for the evening [emoji1]



All beautiful shades of blue


----------



## scarf1

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3346929
> 
> Upgraded my look with a bit more H for the evening [emoji1]


As a fellow blue lover- sigh!!!


----------



## Serva1

Madam Bijoux said:


> All beautiful shades of blue







scarf1 said:


> As a fellow blue lover- sigh!!!




Thank hou Mdm B [emoji170]and scarf [emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## spg517

mygoodies said:


> Weather is finally getting Summery today. Taking my B30 Bleu Nuit with her "spring outfit" &#129303;
> Note to self: clean the mirror[emoji28]
> View attachment 3347026



LOVE this color!


----------



## Millicat

mygoodies said:


> Weather is finally getting Summery today. Taking my B30 Bleu Nuit with her "spring outfit" &#129303;
> Note to self: clean the mirror[emoji28]
> View attachment 3347026



Love this look.


----------



## tonkamama

Serva1 said:


> My favourite H bracelets in action ( wearing a LV denim dress with matching LE handbag)
> View attachment 3346876



Serva1, love this action shot!  LV Denim dress matches so well with your H bracelet.  Very chic!


----------



## tonkamama

Serva1, love your shawl! I am back and forth on which color to get ...  You SO B is TDF, great style &#128525;.  



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3346929
> 
> Upgraded my look with a bit more H for the evening [emoji1]


----------



## tonkamama

mygoodies said:


> Weather is finally getting Summery today. Taking my B30 Bleu Nuit with her "spring outfit" &#129303;
> Note to self: clean the mirror[emoji28]
> View attachment 3347026



You look so gorgeous.


----------



## tonkamama

Nefedov ~ Perfection and chic!  You look great with your H bracelet.  



Nefedov said:


> View attachment 3342920
> 
> 
> Bracelet


----------



## Serva1

tonkamama said:


> Serva1, love your shawl! I am back and forth on which color to get ...  You SO B is TDF, great style [emoji7].




Thank you tonkamama [emoji173]&#65039; you always post so beautiful pics. The Dallet shawls are amazing and I had the same problem, finally decided against my one shawl design policy and bought two. Already looking forward to the A/W design with small wildcat pics. Hope you get your perfect Dallet shawl [emoji1]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry to be posting this bag again but I thought it was great weather to wear today. My BE 25. Thank you for letting me share!



looking good!


----------



## Anchanel79

mygoodies said:


> Weather is finally getting Summery today. Taking my B30 Bleu Nuit with her "spring outfit" &#129303;
> Note to self: clean the mirror[emoji28]
> View attachment 3347026



I'm wondering if we are charm twin. Is your other side red in clemence? Love your combo.


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Very cool!







Louboutinista said:


> So gorgeous!



Your looks are out of this world darling!! Perfection when I look at yr OOTD pics. LOVE all of it[emoji7]



Serva1 said:


> Bleu nuit is gorgeous, love your skirt too. We are also finally getting summer, [emoji41]



Well its not completely summer yet but at leaywe have clear blue skies this past wk. so tired of wearing my winter coats [emoji13]



spg517 said:


> LOVE this color!







Millicat said:


> Love this look.







tonkamama said:


> You look so gorgeous.







Anchanel79 said:


> I'm wondering if we are charm twin. Is your other side red in clemence? Love your combo.



Don't u just LOVE these heart charms!! I have 2. This 1 is pink with Orange. My other 1 is a darker pink with dark red (rouge H?). I want the PM size next!!! They haven't been sold online though. A friend found1 at FSH! 

Awwww u Ladies are way too sweet [emoji8][emoji8] my look is seriously nothing compared to all of u classy Ladies
Its a just a cheap dress I found online   I kinda love anything Blue 
I'm always drooling when I see all yr pics. So pls keep'em coming [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> looking good!



Thank you


----------



## Blairbass

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3345086
> 
> 
> Last night with my Kelly


Stunning! Your Kelly looks pearlescent in that photo! It is hypnotizingly beautiful!


----------



## PIPET83

Hi.. My new birkin 40 vert Fonce... Ready to go.


----------



## tonkamama

PIPET83 said:


> Hi.. My new birkin 40 vert Fonce... Ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347325



Looks really cool!  Love the look of  size 40 on a guy!


----------



## Louboutinista

TB with my Rose Shocking... this time accompanied by Bugs Bunny - That's all folks! [emoji195] [emoji195]  Have a blessed Thursday x


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chanelchic2002

periogirl28 said:


> Not used her for far too long. Ms Fuchsia Chevre and Fuchsia croc KD
> View attachment 3346110




Beautiful! They compliment each other so well&#128578;


----------



## periogirl28

chanelchic2002 said:


> Beautiful! They compliment each other so well&#128578;


Thank you!


----------



## mygoodies

Louboutinista said:


> TB with my Rose Shocking... this time accompanied by Bugs Bunny - That's all folks! [emoji195] [emoji195]  Have a blessed Thursday x
> 
> View attachment 3347553
> View attachment 3347554




Rose shocking and Bugs Bunny looking AWESOME together. LOVE yr casual Chique outfit [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## franhueso

periogirl28 said:


> Not used her for far too long. Ms Fuchsia Chevre and Fuchsia croc KD
> View attachment 3346110




Fantástico[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Oryx816

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry to be posting this bag again but I thought it was great weather to wear today. My BE 25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3346925
> View attachment 3346927







Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3346929
> 
> Upgraded my look with a bit more H for the evening [emoji1]







mygoodies said:


> Weather is finally getting Summery today. Taking my B30 Bleu Nuit with her "spring outfit" &#129303;
> Note to self: clean the mirror[emoji28]
> View attachment 3347026




Ladies, you all made a fellow blue lover's heart sing!  Such gorgeous shades of blue.  I have never been interested in a B (I don't like handheld only--I need options--lol), but you may be changing my mind!  

All lovely!  Enjoy in good health!


----------



## periogirl28

franhueso said:


> Fantástico[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]





Oryx816 said:


> Ladies, you all made a fellow blue lover's heart sing!  Such gorgeous shades of blue.  I have never been interested in a B (I don't like handheld only--I need options--lol), but you may be changing my mind!
> 
> All lovely!  Enjoy in good health!



Thank you!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thnkas hun! Those sneakers are so cute!


mygoodies said:


> Rose shocking and Bugs Bunny looking AWESOME together. LOVE yr casual Chique outfit [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## aizawamegamill

PIPET83 said:


> Hi.. My new birkin 40 vert Fonce... Ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347325




You look so cool! Did you get this bag from Hermes store? I meant to ask is Vert Fonce this season color? Or you got it from a reseller which could be from previous seasons.


----------



## Monceau

Louboutinista said:


> A Hangisi for every B - organizing bags and shoes on long weekend [emoji16] [emoji16]  turns out I need at least another four Bs to go with the rest of my Hangisi collection! [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3344903


Perfection and perhaps the best photo ever!


----------



## Freckles1

PIPET83 said:


> Hi.. My new birkin 40 vert Fonce... Ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347325




What a great B and your photo is tres' chic!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Oh sweetie you just made my day! [emoji5] 


Monceau said:


> Perfection and perhaps the best photo ever!


----------



## hbr

Miss K32 Colvert being taken out for an early  Mother's Day lunch . Happy early Mother's Day to all the mamas out there!!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

hbr said:


> View attachment 3348011
> 
> Miss K32 Colvert being taken out for an early  Mother's Day lunch . Happy early Mother's Day to all the mamas out there!!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




So beautiful!


----------



## hbr

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So beautiful!




Thank you my dear!


----------



## MrH

My Mr B40 with his little friends Mr h [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hbr said:


> View attachment 3348011
> 
> Miss K32 Colvert being taken out for an early  Mother's Day lunch . Happy early Mother's Day to all the mamas out there!!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





MrH said:


> My Mr B40 with his little friends Mr h [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3348093



Two pics that are total eye-candy, gorgeous! Thanks *hbr* and *MrH*.


----------



## tonkamama

hbr ~ love love your Ms K in Colvert.  &#128525;&#128153;. Happy Mother's Day.  


hbr said:


> View attachment 3348011
> 
> Miss K32 Colvert being taken out for an early  Mother's Day lunch . Happy early Mother's Day to all the mamas out there!!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrH, great shot!  


MrH said:


> My Mr B40 with his little friends Mr h [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3348093


----------



## LVoe Louis

Louboutinista said:


> TB with my Rose Shocking... this time accompanied by Bugs Bunny - That's all folks! [emoji195] [emoji195]  Have a blessed Thursday x
> 
> View attachment 3347553
> View attachment 3347554


 


Love this bright pink, so gorgeous!


----------



## hbr

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two pics that are total eye-candy, gorgeous! Thanks *hbr* and *MrH*.







tonkamama said:


> hbr ~ love love your Ms K in Colvert.  [emoji7][emoji170]. Happy Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrH, great shot!




Thank you!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow such a gorgeous outfit! [emoji7] 


hbr said:


> View attachment 3348011
> 
> Miss K32 Colvert being taken out for an early  Mother's Day lunch . Happy early Mother's Day to all the mamas out there!!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hbr

Louboutinista said:


> Wow such a gorgeous outfit! [emoji7]




Thank you my dear!  Says a lot coming from you [emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## MrH

tonkamama said:


> hbr ~ love love your Ms K in Colvert.  [emoji7][emoji170]. Happy Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrH, great shot!




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two pics that are total eye-candy, gorgeous! Thanks *hbr* and *MrH*.




Welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Louboutinista

From today and yeasterday  Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## atelierforward

hbr said:


> View attachment 3348011
> 
> Miss K32 Colvert being taken out for an early  Mother's Day lunch . Happy early Mother's Day to all the mamas out there!!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Love all things colvert.  Beautiful bag!


----------



## atelierforward

Louboutinista said:


> From today and yeasterday  Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348390
> View attachment 3348391


You have great taste in bags and outfits!


----------



## hbr

atelierforward said:


> Love all things colvert.  Beautiful bag!




Thanks so much!


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> Hi.. My new birkin 40 vert Fonce... Ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347325


Very chic and ultra-stylish.  I love it!


----------



## Louboutinista

Aww you're too kind - you just made my day! Have a great day xx


atelierforward said:


> You have great taste in bags and outfits!


----------



## Hermezzy

MrH said:


> My Mr B40 with his little friends Mr h [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3348093


Absolutely gorgeous-a revelation.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Anchanel79

Sanguine epsom 24 constance with Heure h watch are going out to Mother's day tea time with PTA moms.


----------



## PIPET83

aizawamegamill said:


> You look so cool! Did you get this bag from Hermes store? I meant to ask is Vert Fonce this season color? Or you got it from a reseller which could be from previous seasons.




Thank you very much for your comments..Yes i get it from an Hermes store in México last week. And this color is available for this season thats What the manager told me.


----------



## PIPET83

Freckles1 said:


> What a great B and your photo is tres' chic!!




Thank yoouuuu[emoji8][emoji8][emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## PIPET83

Hermezzy said:


> Very chic and ultra-stylish.  I love it!




Thank you[emoji8][emoji7][emoji120]


----------



## Mininana

my contribution!


----------



## Louboutinista

Oooh love that Carre! [emoji177] 


Mininana said:


> View attachment 3348513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my contribution!




Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stephanieF

Last month it's my first time to buy Hermes. I got a few bags and this  is my favourite, Constance Wallet alligator! It's a black with black H.


----------



## periogirl28

stephanieF said:


> Last month it's my first time to buy Hermes. I got a few bags and this  is my favourite, Constance Wallet alligator! It's a black with black H.




Ooo So Black Croc wallet! Congrats!


----------



## Louboutinista

Omg. I just died and went to croc heaven. Omg [emoji246] [emoji246] 


stephanieF said:


> Last month it's my first time to buy Hermes. I got a few bags and this  is my favourite, Constance Wallet alligator! It's a black with black H.


----------



## Kyokei

My scarf and necklace.


----------



## HPassion

Anchanel79 said:


> Sanguine epsom 24 constance with Heure h watch are going out to Mother's day tea time with PTA moms.



Your constance is so nice! Is it blue sapphir?


----------



## tabbi001

My scarf and clic clac for today &#128522;


----------



## stephanieF

Yes, I like the black H, which makes it special and rare.  The SA told me This wallet is only one in Germany.


----------



## periogirl28

Anchanel79 said:


> Sanguine epsom 24 constance with Heure h watch are going out to Mother's day tea time with PTA moms.



Absolute love! Happy Mothers' Day in advance!


----------



## periogirl28

tabbi001 said:


> My scarf and clic clac for today &#128522;



Chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Kyokei said:


> My scarf and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3348533



They both so go together well, I love that the scarf echoes Hermes' silver pieces.


----------



## periogirl28

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3348513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my contribution!



Wow these beautiful scarves are brightening up my day! Thank you.,


----------



## seasounds

Kelly and Tyger at a Maserati event:


----------



## Louboutinista

Detail shot. These Erickson Beamon earrings are a perfect match to Miss B! Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## periogirl28

Approaching the weekend and better weather! Yay! 





My simple Arceau and C in action.


----------



## Anchanel79

HPassion said:


> Your constance is so nice! Is it blue sapphir?



Yes it is. I couldn't edit my post.


----------



## hbr

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3348513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my contribution!




Gorgeous colors!!


----------



## hbr

periogirl28 said:


> Approaching the weekend and better weather! Yay!
> View attachment 3348662
> 
> View attachment 3348663
> 
> 
> My simple Arceau and C in action.




Love your simple yet chic outfit and your C is gorgeous!!


----------



## MrH

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous-a revelation.




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## tonkamama

Anchanel79 ~ Your Constance is so chic.  Love the color of blue....



Anchanel79 said:


> Sanguine epsom 24 constance with Heure h watch are going out to Mother's day tea time with PTA moms.



Mininana ~ the black Kelly is growing on me now...  Lovely picture.  


Mininana said:


> View attachment 3348513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my contribution!



Kyokei ~ Love your necklace, have you checked out the Galop necklace?  Still debating on which to get on my wish lis...  


Kyokei said:


> My scarf and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3348533



 tabbi001 ~  beautiful scarf and I love your slic clac&#128149;


tabbi001 said:


> My scarf and clic clac for today &#128522;



  seasounds ~ beautiful Kelly, Tyger is my favorite &#128149;


seasounds said:


> Kelly and Tyger at a Maserati event:



periogirl28 ~ you look gorgeous as always.  Your Constance is so chic.. &#128525;


periogirl28 said:


> Approaching the weekend and better weather! Yay!
> View attachment 3348662
> 
> View attachment 3348663
> 
> 
> My simple Arceau and C in action.


----------



## Kyokei

tonkamama said:


> Anchanel79 ~ Your Constance is so chic.  Love the color of blue....
> 
> 
> 
> Mininana ~ the black Kelly is growing on me now...  Lovely picture.
> 
> 
> Kyokei ~ Love your necklace, have you checked out the Galop necklace?  Still debating on which to get on my wish lis...
> 
> 
> tabbi001 ~  beautiful scarf and I love your slic clac&#128149;
> 
> 
> seasounds ~ beautiful Kelly, Tyger is my favorite &#128149;
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ you look gorgeous as always.  Your Constance is so chic.. &#128525;



I have! I love Galop too. I might come back for it plus the Galop bracelet.
And the Confettis necklace is beautiful too. So many great choices!


----------



## Kyokei

periogirl28 said:


> They both so go together well, I love that the scarf echoes Hermes' silver pieces.



Thank you so much!


----------



## seasounds

Thank you, Tonkamama!


----------



## weibandy

Kyokei said:


> My scarf and necklace.
> 
> View attachment 3348533



Wow that looks great!!  Your collection is expanding   beautiful selections.


----------



## Kyokei

I love my Kelly!!!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji521][emoji206]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

stephanieF said:


> Last month it's my first time to buy Hermes. I got a few bags and this  is my favourite, Constance Wallet alligator! It's a black with black H.


Ooooooooo...Just gorgeous...very sleek- the height of allure!


----------



## Hermezzy

seasounds said:


> Kelly and Tyger at a Maserati event:


The height of sophistication.  Just beautiful...


----------



## periogirl28

hbr said:


> Love your simple yet chic outfit and your C is gorgeous!!







tonkamama said:


> Anchanel79 ~ Your Constance is so chic.  Love the color of blue....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mininana ~ the black Kelly is growing on me now...  Lovely picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyokei ~ Love your necklace, have you checked out the Galop necklace?  Still debating on which to get on my wish lis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tabbi001 ~  beautiful scarf and I love your slic clac[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seasounds ~ beautiful Kelly, Tyger is my favorite [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl28 ~ you look gorgeous as always.  Your Constance is so chic.. [emoji7]




Thank you hbr and Tonkamama! Big hugs!


----------



## mygoodies

Louboutinista said:


> Detail shot. These Erickson Beamon earrings are a perfect match to Miss B! Happy Friday everyone xx
> 
> View attachment 3348658




That BLUE[emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180]
Super chique Madame[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Approaching the weekend and better weather! Yay!
> View attachment 3348662
> 
> View attachment 3348663
> 
> 
> My simple Arceau and C in action.




Super combo[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] just STUNNING!


----------



## mygoodies

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3349057
> 
> 
> I love my Kelly!!!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji521][emoji206]




And I LOVE yr look so much[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Super combo[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] just STUNNING!



Thank you mygoodies! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## thyme

seasounds said:


> Kelly and Tyger at a Maserati event:



looking chic!



periogirl28 said:


> Approaching the weekend and better weather! Yay!
> 
> 
> My simple Arceau and C in action.



gorgeous watch and C!! yay to a warm weekend...enjoy


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe! &#128536;&#128158;&#128536;&#128149;&#128536;&#128150;


mygoodies said:


> That BLUE[emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180]
> Super chique Madame[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## Louboutinista

New bag charm for Miss B [emoji178] 
Can you guess what it is? [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## stacey_1805

Out and about today in white vest and jeggings, with my blue atoll Birkin 30 and white clic clac


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> looking chic!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous watch and C!! yay to a warm weekend...enjoy



Thank you dear, enjoy the weekend!


----------



## seasounds

Louboutinista said:


> New bag charm for Miss B [emoji178]
> Can you guess what it is? [emoji16] [emoji16]
> View attachment 3349263



I choose you, Pikachu!


----------



## seasounds

chincac said:


> looking chic!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous watch and C!! yay to a warm weekend...enjoy



Thank you!


----------



## seasounds

Hermezzy said:


> The height of sophistication.  Just beautiful...



You're a sweetheart!  Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Haha quite an easy one wasn't it haha!


seasounds said:


> I choose you, Pikachu!


----------



## mygoodies

Louboutinista said:


> New bag charm for Miss B [emoji178]
> Can you guess what it is? [emoji16] [emoji16]
> View attachment 3349263




Bring me that B Pikachuuuuuuu[emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3346929
> 
> Upgraded my look with a bit more H for the evening [emoji1]



MY FAV BLUE SO!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Louboutinista

Finally someone who knows how to use Pokemon correctly!! [emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38] 


mygoodies said:


> Bring me that B Pikachuuuuuuu[emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3349057
> 
> 
> I love my Kelly!!!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji521][emoji206]




Very cool


----------



## atomic110

Louboutinista said:


> New bag charm for Miss B [emoji178]
> Can you guess what it is? [emoji16] [emoji16]
> View attachment 3349263


Picachu! Omg, so cute and fun! I couldn't help it but smilling  thanks  for sharing  it with us


----------



## atomic110

Since Pichacu 'bought' me here, let  me have a quick chip  in, today's lucky color red, with my new maxi twilly and RG Jige, happy weekend everyone 
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a0/2f/13/a02f13d4ac9f61ee2502cfe87b3efda9.jpg


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe for letting me share [emoji8]  Pikachu never fails to put a smile on my face! [emoji5] 


atomic110 said:


> Picachu! Omg, so cute and fun! I couldn't help it but smilling  thanks  for sharing  it with us


----------



## Louboutinista

Oooh love how all the stuff on the table just match your Jige! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji177] 


atomic110 said:


> Since Pichacu 'bought' me here, let  me have a quick chip  in, today's lucky color red, with my new maxi twilly and RG Jige, happy weekend everyone
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a0/2f/13/a02f13d4ac9f61ee2502cfe87b3efda9.jpg


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> MY FAV BLUE SO!!! xoxoxo




Thank you dear IF and hope you are rock'n your amazing RS SO too[emoji175][emoji170]


----------



## ceci

Missed out lots of fabulous actions! You all did marvelous! 

Finally take my baby out with the twilly matching bag charm...Have a great weekend y'all [emoji170][emoji92]


----------



## Freckles1

Heading out to get DH new denim!


Brazil maxi twilly and H Apple Watch 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## scarf1

Freckles1 said:


> Heading out to get DH new denim!
> View attachment 3349494
> 
> Brazil maxi twilly and H Apple Watch
> Have a great day everyone!


Looking great! Love that blue!


----------



## mp4

stephanieF said:


> Last month it's my first time to buy Hermes. I got a few bags and this  is my favourite, Constance Wallet alligator! It's a black with black H.



I think I just fainted!

Everyone is looking lovely!!!


----------



## Dluvch

My shawl kept me warm and cozy for a communion today and this jumpsuit splendidly concealed my broken ankle!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3349057
> 
> 
> I love my Kelly!!!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji521][emoji206]



I love your Kelly too!


----------



## Dluvch

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3349057
> 
> 
> I love my Kelly!!!!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji521][emoji206]





ceci said:


> Missed out lots of fabulous actions! You all did marvelous!
> 
> Finally take my baby out with the twilly matching bag charm...Have a great weekend y'all [emoji170][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3349471
> 
> View attachment 3349472


This blue combination is spectacular!


----------



## Dluvch

Louboutinista said:


> Detail shot. These Erickson Beamon earrings are a perfect match to Miss B! Happy Friday everyone xx
> 
> View attachment 3348658



I'm so in love with BE! Beautiful!!!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Fabulous action pics everyone! Here's mine in a birthday celebration with my besties. Debuting K28 in Rose Sakura & Rose Lipstick, brushed GHW


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Out and about with my (naked) b30 noir Epsom. No twillys/charms today [emoji85] thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow you look absolutely stunning!!!


Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3349937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my (naked) b30 noir Epsom. No twillys/charms today [emoji85] thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Louboutinista said:


> Wow you look absolutely stunning!!!




Thank you my love [emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## Oryx816

One of my favorite wallets in one of my favorite H colors.  Bearn Epsom wallet in blue Izmir.  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LuvBirkin said:


> Fabulous action pics everyone! Here's mine in a birthday celebration with my besties. Debuting K28 in Rose Sakura & Rose Lipstick, brushed GHW



Gorgeous bi-colored K28 in two of my favorite colors, congrats and Happy Birthday, *LuvBirkin*!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3349997
> 
> 
> One of my favorite wallets in one of my favorite H colors.  Bearn Epsom wallet in blue Izmir.  Thank you for letting me share!



THIS. IS exactly what I need ~ beautiful Bearn in a great color!


----------



## Oryx816

VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. IS exactly what I need ~ beautiful Bearn in a great color!




Thank you Vigee!  Sadly, my pic truly doesn't do the color justice.


----------



## Dluvch

Louboutinista said:


> Detail shot. These Erickson Beamon earrings are a perfect match to Miss B! Happy Friday everyone xx
> 
> View attachment 3348658


Ms b is beautiful, perfect match!



LuvBirkin said:


> Fabulous action pics everyone! Here's mine in a birthday celebration with my besties. Debuting K28 in Rose Sakura & Rose Lipstick, brushed GHW


Rose Sakura is the prettiest pink ever!


----------



## Dluvch

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3349937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my (naked) b30 noir Epsom. No twillys/charms today [emoji85] thanks for letting me share.



I actually prefer the look of B & K's without twilly.  Gorgeous!


----------



## thyme

Oliviavivienne said:


> Out and about with my (naked) b30 noir Epsom. No twillys/charms today
> thanks for letting me share.



quite refreshing to see a naked B nowadays! looking pretty and sweet ..



Dira said:


> My shawl kept me warm and cozy for a communion today and this jumpsuit splendidly concealed my broken ankle!



beautiful shawl and outfit and hope your ankle heals very soon..


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks sweetie! Happy Mother's Day to you xx


Dira said:


> Ms b is beautiful, perfect match!
> 
> 
> Rose Sakura is the prettiest pink ever!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

I agree &#128522; I have to use the twilly only because I don't want the handles to get stained with body oil and sweat... but I prefer the bare handle look!


Dira said:


> I actually prefer the look of B & K's without twilly.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Dira said:


> I actually prefer the look of B & K's without twilly.  Gorgeous!




Thank you [emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

chincac said:


> quite refreshing to see a naked B nowadays! looking pretty and sweet ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shawl and outfit and hope your ankle heals very soon..




Thank you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## theITbag

OOTD last night for omakase with Kelly cut clutch orange swift PHW with feu H double tour Epsom Apple Watch.


----------



## periogirl28

theITbag said:


> OOTD last night for omakase with Kelly cut clutch orange swift PHW with feu H double tour Epsom Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350114



Great overall look, the wrist stack is marvelous too!


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> New bag charm for Miss B [emoji178]
> Can you guess what it is? [emoji16] [emoji16]
> View attachment 3349263





atomic110 said:


> Since Pichacu 'bought' me here, let  me have a quick chip  in, today's lucky color red, with my new maxi twilly and RG Jige, happy weekend everyone
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a0/2f/13/a02f13d4ac9f61ee2502cfe87b3efda9.jpg





ceci said:


> Missed out lots of fabulous actions! You all did marvelous!
> 
> Finally take my baby out with the twilly matching bag charm...Have a great weekend y'all [emoji170][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3349471
> 
> View attachment 3349472





Freckles1 said:


> Heading out to get DH new denim!
> View attachment 3349494
> 
> Brazil maxi twilly and H Apple Watch
> Have a great day everyone!





Dira said:


> My shawl kept me warm and cozy for a communion today and this jumpsuit splendidly concealed my broken ankle!





LuvBirkin said:


> Fabulous action pics everyone! Here's mine in a birthday celebration with my besties. Debuting K28 in Rose Sakura & Rose Lipstick, brushed GHW



Thank you all for the beautiful and inspiring action shots!


----------



## periogirl28

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3349937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my (naked) b30 noir Epsom. No twillys/charms today [emoji85] thanks for letting me share.



Yes why not, let the bag be admired for its elegant craftsmanship. You look so sweet too! 



Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3349997
> 
> 
> One of my favorite wallets in one of my favorite H colors.  Bearn Epsom wallet in blue Izmir.  Thank you for letting me share!



Thank you for sharing, great choice!


----------



## Dluvch

Louboutinista said:


> I agree &#128522; I have to use the twilly only because I don't want the handles to get stained with body oil and sweat... but I prefer the bare handle look!



Yeah I know it's definitely better to use the twilly to protect the handles but on black I think it's safe to go bare


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you all for the beautiful and inspiring action shots!



Thank you for your inspiring shots


----------



## selenahsu

Does this count? Happy mom's day!


----------



## periogirl28

selenahsu said:


> Does this count? Happy mom's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350165



How nice!


----------



## thyme

theITbag said:


> OOTD last night for omakase with Kelly cut clutch orange swift PHW with feu H double tour Epsom Apple Watch.



very chic! 



selenahsu said:


> Does this count? Happy mom's day!



lovely pic!


----------



## theITbag

selenahsu said:


> Does this count? Happy mom's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350165




Where was this?  It is so nice!


----------



## Dluvch

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you all for the beautiful and inspiring action shots!





selenahsu said:


> Does this count? Happy mom's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350165



What a lovely surprise!


----------



## periogirl28

Soo happy to wear my Aquazzura sandals today. H hat in action, left my bag out cos it's been shown too often!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Oliviavivienne

periogirl28 said:


> Soo happy to wear my Aquazzura sandals today. H hat in action, left my bag out cos it's been shown too often!
> 
> View attachment 3350251




Lovely!!


----------



## Rami00

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Rami00

theITbag said:


> OOTD last night for omakase with Kelly cut clutch orange swift PHW with feu H double tour Epsom Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350114



Just gorgeous! I'd love to see the pic of your arm candy!


----------



## tonkamama

theITbag said:


> OOTD last night for omakase with Kelly cut clutch orange swift PHW with feu H double tour Epsom Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350114





Rami00 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!



Two of my favorite styles. &#128149;..  If I can get the Kelly cut in regular leather,


----------



## tonkamama

Love this photo... 



selenahsu said:


> Does this count? Happy mom's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350165



periogirl28 ~ cute sandals and lovely hat.  I will never get tired of looking at your amazing H bags collection!  So please don't leave them out... Please show 


periogirl28 said:


> Soo happy to wear my Aquazzura sandals today. H hat in action, left my bag out cos it's been shown too often!
> 
> View attachment 3350251


----------



## Yoshi1296

selenahsu said:


> Does this count? Happy mom's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350165




That's so cool!! And the models are pretty cute[emoji6]lol!!


----------



## tonkamama

Lovely picture, your K28 is so adorable.  



LuvBirkin said:


> Fabulous action pics everyone! Here's mine in a birthday celebration with my besties. Debuting K28 in Rose Sakura & Rose Lipstick, brushed GHW



Love BI color, and Bearn is my favorite wallet.  


Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3349997
> 
> 
> One of my favorite wallets in one of my favorite H colors.  Bearn Epsom wallet in blue Izmir.  Thank you for letting me share!



ceci ~ your SO is so gorgeous and the charm is so unique.  Happy Mother's Day dear.  



ceci said:


> Missed out lots of fabulous actions! You all did marvelous!
> 
> Finally take my baby out with the twilly matching bag charm...Have a great weekend y'all [emoji170][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3349471
> 
> View attachment 3349472



Freckles1 ~ beautiful color of your maxi twilly, will look it up when I go visit my shop.  



Freckles1 said:


> Heading out to get DH new denim!
> View attachment 3349494
> 
> Brazil maxi twilly and H Apple Watch
> Have a great day everyone!



Hello Dira  ~ lovely shawl and the color looks great on you.  Hope you get better soon.  


Dira said:


> My shawl kept me warm and cozy for a communion today and this jumpsuit splendidly concealed my broken ankle!


----------



## ehy12

On my way to dd piano recital


----------



## Gina123

Happy Mother's Day!
I'm shopping today for a comfy flats. These Chloe flats feel soooo good. [emoji12]

My K32 came out darker in this photo but it's rubis.


----------



## bluerosespf

theITbag said:


> OOTD last night for omakase with Kelly cut clutch orange swift PHW with feu H double tour Epsom Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350114


Bag twins! And my Etain DT Apple Watch arrives tomorrow (already had one, but couldn't hold out for 2nd gen for the H model).


----------



## Gina123

ehy12 said:


> On my way to dd piano recital




You look very elegant and love your B30! [emoji7]


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> Lovely picture, your K28 is so adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Love BI color, and Bearn is my favorite wallet.
> 
> 
> ceci ~ your SO is so gorgeous and the charm is so unique.  Happy Mother's Day dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles1 ~ beautiful color of your maxi twilly, will look it up when I go visit my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Dira  ~ lovely shawl and the color looks great on you.  Hope you get better soon.


Thank you so much tonkamama!   Your ootd shots and bag collection is perfection!   I also appreciate your insight when I have asked you questions on your bag inserts and leather choices.  Thank you too!!!


----------



## Dluvch

Gina123 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> I'm shopping today for a comfy flats. These Chloe flats feel soooo good. [emoji12]
> 
> My K32 came out darker in this photo but it's rubis.
> 
> View attachment 3350553



Love this look!!! I am becoming a Kelly lover!


----------



## Dluvch

ehy12 said:


> On my way to dd piano recital



Is this craie, so pretty!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!



Happy Mother's Day my dear friend!  Your outfit and jige is on point!!!!!!  You truly have all the best pieces and colors in your collection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

Dira said:


> Is this craie, so pretty!


Thank you!! Yes craie phw 30


----------



## ehy12

Gina123 said:


> You look very elegant and love your B30! [emoji7]


Thank you!!!


----------



## SandySummer

Taking my mom out to dinner on Mother's Day. Happy Mother's Day to all moms!


----------



## weibandy

selenahsu said:


> Does this count? Happy mom's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350165



This is fabulous!!


----------



## ANNIEBABY

While waiting for my bestie at the fitting room, with my new rose sakura b25.


----------



## caduceus

LuvBirkin said:


> Fabulous action pics everyone! Here's mine in a birthday celebration with my besties. Debuting K28 in Rose Sakura & Rose Lipstick, brushed GHW




Love this bag and photo!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Two of my favorite styles. &#128149;..  If I can get the Kelly cut in regular leather,


Thank you! Love Jige... I get a whole lot more use outta it than the traditional clutch. 


Dira said:


> Happy Mother's Day my dear friend!  Your outfit and jige is on point!!!!!!  You truly have all the best pieces and colors in your collection!


Thank you sweerheart &#128536;&#128536;


SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3350694
> 
> 
> Taking my mom out to dinner on Mother's Day. Happy Mother's Day to all moms!


Happy Mother's Day! I hope you guys had lot of fun.


ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3350713
> 
> 
> While waiting for my bestie at the fitting room, with my new rose sakura b25.


Love this shot!


----------



## Louboutinista

Curbing the Monday blues with some red and Audrey Hepburn &#128522; Thanks for letting me share and thanks for sharing ladies! All of you look phenomenal!! &#128149;&#128536;&#128158;


----------



## purplepoodles

theITbag said:


> OOTD last night for omakase with Kelly cut clutch orange swift PHW with feu H double tour Epsom Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350114




Divine! You wear her so well too


----------



## SandySummer

Louboutinista said:


> Curbing the Monday blues with some red and Audrey Hepburn [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share and thanks for sharing ladies! All of you look phenomenal!! [emoji177][emoji8][emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3350939
> View attachment 3350940




Love your tshirt! And necklace... Ok love everything about your outfit [emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3350694
> 
> 
> Taking my mom out to dinner on Mother's Day. Happy Mother's Day to all moms!





ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3350713
> 
> 
> While waiting for my bestie at the fitting room, with my new rose sakura b25.





Louboutinista said:


> Curbing the Monday blues with some red and Audrey Hepburn &#55357;&#56842; Thanks for letting me share and thanks for sharing ladies! All of you look phenomenal!! &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56478;
> 
> View attachment 3350939
> View attachment 3350940



Love all of this eye candy, ladies!

*SandySummer*, your noir Ghillies is perfection, ANNIEBABY ~ your new rose sakura B25 GHW is simply gorgeous and *Louboutinista*, you look amazing. 
Please ID your blinged-out sandals.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks hun that's very sweet of you!! Thanks for letting me share [emoji5] [emoji5] 


SandySummer said:


> Love your tshirt! And necklace... Ok love everything about your outfit [emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks sweetie &#128536; those shoes are from Rene Caovilla [emoji8] 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love all of this eye candy, ladies!
> 
> *SandySummer*, your noir Ghillies is perfection, ANNIEBABY ~ your new rose sakura B25 GHW is simply gorgeous and *Louboutinista*, you look amazing.
> Please ID your blinged-out sandals.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks sweetie &#128536; those shoes are from Rene Caovilla [emoji8]



*Loubinista*, that's what I thought and thanks for the confirmation. Have been admiring them and about to take the plunge! They are soo pretty.


----------



## Louboutinista

Oooh! Please post action/modeling pics when you do get them [emoji8] [emoji177] [emoji177] 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Loubinista*, that's what I thought and thanks for the confirmation. Have been admiring them and about to take the plunge! They are soo pretty.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

On the way home from dinner last night....the blue beaded bracelet was a Mothers Day gift from DS1, purchased with his own money [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...I love the color, so I painted a nail to match.




Louboutinista, please stop posting pics of those shoes! My willpower is getting weaker...too hard to fight it.....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## bagalogist

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3349937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with my (naked) b30 noir Epsom. No twillys/charms today [emoji85] thanks for letting me share.



You look so sweet, young and pretty!


----------



## Freckles1

Louboutinista said:


> Curbing the Monday blues with some red and Audrey Hepburn [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share and thanks for sharing ladies! All of you look phenomenal!! [emoji177][emoji8][emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3350939
> View attachment 3350940




Fantastic!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

I love how all the colors come together in your pic! Sooooo gorgeous! That's what Monday blues should look like haha &#128536;&#128536;&#128158;

I know, Rene Caovilla always makes it very hard to resist... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



BBC said:


> On the way home from dinner last night....the blue beaded bracelet was a Mothers Day gift from DS1, purchased with his own money [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...I love the color, so I painted a nail to match.
> 
> View attachment 3351105
> 
> 
> Louboutinista, please stop posting pics of those shoes! My willpower is getting weaker...too hard to fight it.....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## thyme

BBC said:


> On the way home from dinner last night....the blue beaded bracelet was a Mothers Day gift from DS1, purchased with his own money [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...I love the color, so I painted a nail to match.



pretty colours and of course the KP...what a lucky mom!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Miss Solange (30 natural fauve Barenia) gives  rave review to Opera Philadelphia's production of The Elixir of Love".


----------



## MsHermesAU

BBC said:


> On the way home from dinner last night....the blue beaded bracelet was a Mothers Day gift from DS1, purchased with his own money [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...I love the color, so I painted a nail to match.
> 
> View attachment 3351105
> 
> 
> Louboutinista, please stop posting pics of those shoes! My willpower is getting weaker...too hard to fight it.....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Is this KP blue paon??


----------



## Freckles1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 natural fauve Barenia) gives  rave review to Opera Philadelphia's production of The Elixir of Love".




Madam,
You are fabulous


----------



## Notorious Pink

MsHermesAU said:


> Is this KP blue paon??




Thank you! Blue St Cyr [emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Louboutinista said:


> I love how all the colors come together in your pic! Sooooo gorgeous! That's what Monday blues should look like haha [emoji8][emoji8][emoji179]
> 
> I know, Rene Caovilla always makes it very hard to resist... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

They treated my baby Constance quite well at my hubby's birthday dinner [emoji7]


----------



## MsHermesAU

BBC said:


> Thank you! Blue St Cyr [emoji170]



Oh wow, I can't imagine there are too many of these floating around. It's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow this one in 30 is very special! Most I've seen are 35! [emoji7] [emoji7] 


Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 natural fauve Barenia) gives  rave review to Opera Philadelphia's production of The Elixir of Love".


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Freckles1 said:


> Madam,
> You are fabulous





Louboutinista said:


> Wow this one in 30 is very special! Most I've seen are 35! [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you, Freckles1 and Louboutinista


----------



## Louboutinista

Casual vibes [emoji5]  The rain outside is crazy so better dress down!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 natural fauve Barenia) gives  rave review to Opera Philadelphia's production of The Elixir of Love".




Love this pic and  [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] Miss Solange [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## periogirl28

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 natural fauve Barenia) gives  rave review to Opera Philadelphia's production of The Elixir of Love".



I am glad Miss Sloange approved. And I see H RTW on the back of the programme.


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> They treated my baby Constance quite well at my hubby's birthday dinner [emoji7]
> View attachment 3351571



Every bag deserves a seat of their own! Lovely Constance!


----------



## Rouge H

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 natural fauve Barenia) gives  rave review to Opera Philadelphia's production of The Elixir of Love".


Just stunning!


----------



## noreen_uk

atomic110 said:


> Since Pichacu 'bought' me here, let  me have a quick chip  in, today's lucky color red, with my new maxi twilly and RG Jige, happy weekend everyone
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a0/2f/13/a02f13d4ac9f61ee2502cfe87b3efda9.jpg



congrats atomic on your new jige it's gorgeous colour


----------



## noreen_uk

BBC said:


> On the way home from dinner last night....the blue beaded bracelet was a Mothers Day gift from DS1, purchased with his own money [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...I love the color, so I painted a nail to match.
> 
> View attachment 3351105
> 
> 
> Louboutinista, please stop posting pics of those shoes! My willpower is getting weaker...too hard to fight it.....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



love this colour so gorgeous and beautiful shot


----------



## noreen_uk

Dira said:


> My shawl kept me warm and cozy for a communion today and this jumpsuit splendidly concealed my broken ankle!



gorgeous shawl dira ... hope you are well


----------



## noreen_uk

theITbag said:


> OOTD last night for omakase with Kelly cut clutch orange swift PHW with feu H double tour Epsom Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350114



love this kc on this so gorgeous and love the combo of your outfit


----------



## noreen_uk

selenahsu said:


> Does this count? Happy mom's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350165



beautiful shot


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Soo happy to wear my Aquazzura sandals today. H hat in action, left my bag out cos it's been shown too often!
> 
> View attachment 3350251



beautiful sandals and hat periogirl ... love this shot


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful sandals and hat periogirl ... love this shot



Thank you dear Noreen, alas the weather is back to cooler and with rain now!


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear Noreen, alas the weather is back to cooler and with rain now!



agree periogirl ... we had a very good warm weather last week now back to rain again


----------



## Dluvch

atomic110 said:


> Since Pichacu 'bought' me here, let  me have a quick chip  in, today's lucky color red, with my new maxi twilly and RG Jige, happy weekend everyone
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/a0/2f/13/a02f13d4ac9f61ee2502cfe87b3efda9.jpg



Oh my goodness, how did I miss this, it is stunning!!!!! Congratulations, the color is to die for!


----------



## Dluvch

noreen_uk said:


> gorgeous shawl dira ... hope you are well



Thank you Noreen, I am good, hope you are ok


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Serva1 said:


> Love this pic and  [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] Miss Solange [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


 


periogirl28 said:


> I am glad Miss Sloange approved. And I see H RTW on the back of the programme.


 


Rouge H said:


> Just stunning!


 
Thanks so much, Serva1, Periogirl28 and Rouge H!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> Every bag deserves a seat of their own! Lovely Constance!




Totally agree! Nowadays more and more of the restaurants have so little space that we have nowhere to put our bags.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Casual outfit featuring my Etoupe Birkin 30 + lime green grigri rodeo [emoji170] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Notorious Pink

chincac said:


> pretty colours and of course the KP...what a lucky mom!




Thank you! It was a really nice Mother's Day. [emoji4] Now I am back to running around like a maniac (you think I'm kidding but I put over 27,000 miles on my car last year [emoji16][emoji125]&#127995;[emoji125]&#127995;[emoji125]&#127995.



MsHermesAU said:


> Oh wow, I can't imagine there are too many of these floating around. It's absolutely gorgeous




This was a REALLY lucky find It had actually been just put out, and when I walked into the boutique and saw it, I practically fell over!!! [emoji7]



noreen_uk said:


> love this colour so gorgeous and beautiful shot




[emoji92]Thank you![emoji92]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual outfit featuring my Etoupe Birkin 30 + lime green grigri rodeo [emoji170] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352036




Love this! I have the same bag and an planning to copy your outfit. We have the same style. [emoji41]


----------



## weibandy

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual outfit featuring my Etoupe Birkin 30 + lime green grigri rodeo [emoji170] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352036



Dreamy photo!  Everything looks wonderful.  The fence reminds me of LV


----------



## Oliviavivienne

BBC said:


> Love this! I have the same bag and an planning to copy your outfit. We have the same style. [emoji41]




Yay! Kindly upload a photo too please [emoji170]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

weibandy said:


> Dreamy photo!  Everything looks wonderful.  The fence reminds me of LV




Thank youuuu [emoji170]


----------



## thyme

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual outfit featuring my Etoupe Birkin 30 + lime green grigri rodeo [emoji170] thanks for letting me share!



looking good! 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 natural fauve Barenia) gives  rave review to Opera Philadelphia's production of The Elixir of Love".



love the barenia B! 



AvrilShower said:


> They treated my baby Constance quite well at my hubby's birthday dinner



gorgeous Constance!


----------



## thyme

needed coffee badly to make up for lack of sleep. miss anemone had her own seat too at coffee place...


----------



## ehy12

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual outfit featuring my Etoupe Birkin 30 + lime green grigri rodeo [emoji170] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352036


What an amazing photo!!! Gorgeous B too!!!


----------



## Sappho

chincac said:


> needed coffee badly to make up for lack of sleep. miss anemone had her own seat too at coffee place...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352080




She deserves her own seat!!!


----------



## Sappho

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual outfit featuring my Etoupe Birkin 30 + lime green grigri rodeo [emoji170] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352036




What a great pic! Beautiful!


----------



## hbr

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual outfit featuring my Etoupe Birkin 30 + lime green grigri rodeo [emoji170] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352036




Stunning!!!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> needed coffee badly to make up for lack of sleep. miss anemone had her own seat too at coffee place...
> 
> View attachment 3352080



I would dearly love to peep into your closet, yet another TDF bag!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

chincac said:


> looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> love the barenia B!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous Constance!


 
Thank you, Chincac


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MsHermesAU

BBC said:


> This was a REALLY lucky find It had actually been just put out, and when I walked into the boutique and saw it, I practically fell over!!! [emoji7]



It was just sitting on the shelves?  Wow, it sounds like it was meant to be yours!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BBC said:


> On the way home from dinner last night....the blue beaded bracelet was a Mothers Day gift from DS1, purchased with his own money [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...I love the color, so I painted a nail to match.
> 
> View attachment 3351105
> 
> 
> Louboutinista, please stop posting pics of those shoes! My willpower is getting weaker...too hard to fight it.....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



*BBC* - That KP is just too cute !! Is that Blue Paon ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual outfit featuring my Etoupe Birkin 30 + lime green grigri rodeo [emoji170] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352036



Such a great action pic !!! and loving how Etoupe B goes well with your casual outfit.


----------



## itorresmd

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 natural fauve Barenia) gives  rave review to Opera Philadelphia's production of The Elixir of Love".


Barenia! So timeless


----------



## Notorious Pink

chkpfbeliever said:


> *BBC* - That KP is just too cute !! Is that Blue Paon ?




Blue St Cyr. [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170] Thanks!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

I'm taking my new Petit H horsey out on her maiden voyage! It's Bleu Electrique Epsom on one side and Bleu Jean Togo on the other. Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share! &#128536;


----------



## Oliviavivienne

chincac said:


> looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the barenia B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous Constance!




Thank you [emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

chkpfbeliever said:


> Such a great action pic !!! and loving how Etoupe B goes well with your casual outfit.




Thank you so much [emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

ehy12 said:


> What an amazing photo!!! Gorgeous B too!!!




Thank you! [emoji170]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

hbr said:


> Stunning!!!




Thank you [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Sappho said:


> What a great pic! Beautiful!




Thank you my love [emoji170]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Running errands with my B30 crevette today [emoji170]


----------



## periogirl28

Oliviavivienne said:


> Running errands with my B30 crevette today [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352452



Very sweet and flattering colour!


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> I'm taking my new Petit H horsey out on her maiden voyage! It's Bleu Electrique Epsom on one side and Bleu Jean Togo on the other. Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share! &#128536;
> View attachment 3352390
> View attachment 3352391



This really is so bright and cheerful, lovely pops of colour!


----------



## Oleandered

Louboutinista said:


> I'm taking my new Petit H horsey out on her maiden voyage! It's Bleu Electrique Epsom on one side and Bleu Jean Togo on the other. Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3352390
> View attachment 3352391



I love every one of your outfits! Looks so good![emoji108][emoji173]&#65039;



Oliviavivienne said:


> Running errands with my B30 crevette today [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352452



What a lovely color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638




Perfection


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection



Dear Pocketbook Pup, thank you. You are always so sweet. Off topic, exciting news I heard from my SA regarding Chanel's classic black jacket coming in soon. Any interest?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638



Gorgeous, *periogirl* and with that matching CDC too!


----------



## Sappho

Oliviavivienne said:


> Running errands with my B30 crevette today [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352452




This color is so stunning!!!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638




Gold swift B!! What a special bag!!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Pocketbook Pup, thank you. You are always so sweet. Off topic, exciting news I heard from my SA regarding Chanel's classic black jacket coming in soon. Any interest?




Omg!!!!! Yes please!


----------



## birkin10600

periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638



Gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, *periogirl* and with that matching CDC too!





Sappho said:


> Gold swift B!! What a special bag!!





birkin10600 said:


> Gorgeous!



Dear Vigee, Sappho and birkin, thanks so much!


----------



## bagalogist

Louboutinista said:


> I'm taking my new Petit H horsey out on her maiden voyage! It's Bleu Electrique Epsom on one side and Bleu Jean Togo on the other. Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share! &#128536;
> View attachment 3352390
> View attachment 3352391



so so sweet and pretty. Both the model and the bag!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638



chic baby, chic!


----------



## ehy12

Black b goes with everything...


----------



## tonkamama

Oh...this is classic.  Love your shirt.  



periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638



Naturally beautiful!  



ehy12 said:


> Black b goes with everything...


----------



## tonkamama

Miss Anemone is so adorable.  &#128156;




chincac said:


> needed coffee badly to make up for lack of sleep. miss anemone had her own seat too at coffee place...
> 
> View attachment 3352080


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> chic baby, chic!




Thank you so much dear! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Oh...this is classic.  Love your shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally beautiful!




Thank you once again!


----------



## thyme

tonkamama said:


> Miss Anemone is so adorable.  &#128156;



thank you *tonkamama* 



ehy12 said:


> Black b goes with everything...



indeed...cool shoes too! 



periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.



gold in swift is the best imho...and love your top too! 



periogirl28 said:


> I would dearly love to peep into your closet, yet another TDF bag!



 thank you! 



Sappho said:


> She deserves her own seat!!!



yes she definitely does! thank you.



Louboutinista said:


> I'm taking my new Petit H horsey out on her maiden voyage! It's Bleu Electrique Epsom on one side and Bleu Jean Togo on the other. Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share! &#128536;



gorgeous pink B and charms..


----------



## Oliviavivienne

periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638




Ahhhh love love love the B [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> thank you *tonkamama*
> 
> 
> 
> indeed...cool shoes too!
> 
> 
> 
> gold in swift is the best imho...and love your top too!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> yes she definitely does! thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous pink B and charms..



Thank you!



Oliviavivienne said:


> Ahhhh love love love the B [emoji7]



Thanks so much!


----------



## hbr

periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638




So gorgeous!!


----------



## ehy12

For cocktails...


----------



## Pursebop

*thought I'd share this comparison shot of my B25 against blue pain jypsiere28 and B30 in orange poppy with a view of Rush Street, Chicago!*


----------



## smile4me6

******** said:


> *thought I'd share this comparison shot of my B25 against blue pain jypsiere28 and B30 in orange poppy with a view of Rush Street, Chicago!*




Gorgeous ********!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Rain

******** said:


> *thought I'd share this comparison shot of my B25 against blue pain jypsiere28 and B30 in orange poppy with a view of Rush Street, Chicago!*




Wow! You always impress me with your candy-colored collection.


----------



## Michumic

First time out with my natural Ardennes B30 &#128522;


----------



## PIPET83

We are going to Hermes to do a little shopping..[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji7]


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you guys! Thanks for letting me share &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



periogirl28 said:


> This really is so bright and cheerful, lovely pops of colour!





Oleandered said:


> I love every one of your outfits! Looks so good![emoji108][emoji108]





Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow beautiful gold swift!! Drooling here &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you sweetie you just made my day xoxo &#128536;&#128536;


bagalogist said:


> so so sweet and pretty. Both the model and the bag!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection


----------



## Louboutinista

I so agree! I need it!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


ehy12 said:


> Black b goes with everything...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

Heres some of my current loves in action - kelly28 bi-color, Evelyn coin purse and Bearn Card Holder.


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

Heres some of my current loves in action - kelly28 bi-color, Evelyn coin purse and Bearn Card Holder.


----------



## Louboutinista

Sorry for posting the RS again -- I was at my new place meeting with the contractor and when I saw the pretty flowers at the lobby I just couldn't resist &#128517; Can't wait to move in! Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share &#128149;&#128158;


----------



## Myrkur

Madam Bijoux said:


> Miss Solange (30 natural fauve Barenia) gives  rave review to Opera Philadelphia's production of The Elixir of Love".




Dream bag! Beautiful.


----------



## Myrkur

Louboutinista said:


> Sorry for posting the RS again -- I was at my new place meeting with the contractor and when I saw the pretty flowers at the lobby I just couldn't resist [emoji28] Can't wait to move in! Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share [emoji177][emoji179]
> View attachment 3353255




What a beautiful photo and you're right, I wouldn't be able to resist either if I saw those flowers.


----------



## Myrkur

PIPET83 said:


> We are going to Hermes to do a little shopping..[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353107




Enjoy!


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> It rained almost all day so threw a Burberry trench over this. My very first bag from FSH - Gold Swift with Barenia CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3352638




Love love love!


----------



## Myrkur

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual outfit featuring my Etoupe Birkin 30 + lime green grigri rodeo [emoji170] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352036




Beautiful photo and B


----------



## Myrkur

BBC said:


> On the way home from dinner last night....the blue beaded bracelet was a Mothers Day gift from DS1, purchased with his own money [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]...I love the color, so I painted a nail to match.
> 
> View attachment 3351105
> 
> 
> Louboutinista, please stop posting pics of those shoes! My willpower is getting weaker...too hard to fight it.....[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Love everything in the photo!


----------



## Myrkur

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3350713
> 
> 
> While waiting for my bestie at the fitting room, with my new rose sakura b25.




So cute!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

First ootd shot with this Bleu atoll baby [emoji170] thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

theITbag said:


> OOTD last night for omakase with Kelly cut clutch orange swift PHW with feu H double tour Epsom Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350114




Ohhh beautiful!!


----------



## periogirl28

hbr said:


> So gorgeous!!





Louboutinista said:


> Wow beautiful gold swift!! Drooling here &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





Myrkur said:


> Love love love!



Many thanks dear ladies!


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> Sorry for posting the RS again -- I was at my new place meeting with the contractor and when I saw the pretty flowers at the lobby I just couldn't resist &#128517; Can't wait to move in! Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share &#128149;&#128158;
> View attachment 3353255



Your photos are always so crisp and the colours are amazing! Love!


----------



## periogirl28

Orangeboxgalore said:


> Heres some of my current loves in action - kelly28 bi-color, Evelyn coin purse and Bearn Card Holder.
> View attachment 3353246



What colours are your bi-colour K? Love the canvas strap and the SLGs!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3353304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First ootd shot with this Bleu atoll baby [emoji170] thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]



Atoll suits you very well, carry her in the best of health!


----------



## periogirl28

ehy12 said:


> For cocktails...



How elegant! 



******** said:


> *thought I'd share this comparison shot of my B25 against blue pain jypsiere28 and B30 in orange poppy with a view of Rush Street, Chicago!*



Pretty as a picture! 



Michumic said:


> First time out with my natural Ardennes B30 &#128522;



Love the older leathers, that's one harder to find bag now! 



PIPET83 said:


> We are going to Hermes to do a little shopping..[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353107



Always a good idea! Hahaha!


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

periogirl28 said:


> What colours are your bi-colour K? Love the canvas strap and the SLGs!



Thanks hon! The colours are Blue Marine and Havane  Im trying to get my hands on a bi color birkin now


----------



## Oliviavivienne

periogirl28 said:


> Atoll suits you very well, carry her in the best of health!




Thank you! Yes, will do [emoji170]


----------



## stacey_1805

It is a chilly day today so I wore a Chanel Tweed jacket with my Miss Blue Atoll and Bouganvillier Lizard Kelly Double Tour bracelet. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lavieestbelle

Louboutinista said:


> Sorry for posting the RS again -- I was at my new place meeting with the contractor and when I saw the pretty flowers at the lobby I just couldn't resist &#128517; Can't wait to move in! Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share &#128149;&#128158;
> View attachment 3353255


Perfection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:


----------



## Oliviavivienne

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:




Ahhhh! Gorgeous


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Myrkur said:


> Dream bag! Beautiful.


 


Thank you, Myrkur


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:



You look fabulous!  Love reds on you..


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:



What an elegant yet stunning outfit! Perfectly chosen, you look great!


----------



## seasounds

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great casual look!  You make me so happy that I have an RC K.  BTW, what leather is your B?
Click to expand...


----------



## periogirl28

Orangeboxgalore said:


> Thanks hon! The colours are Blue Marine and Havane  Im trying to get my hands on a bi color birkin now



Thank you for sharing, that's a very chic colour combination. Best of luck with the bi- colour Birkin!


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:




Perfect casual elegance Vigee.


----------



## periogirl28

stacey_1805 said:


> It is a chilly day today so I wore a Chanel Tweed jacket with my Miss Blue Atoll and Bouganvillier Lizard Kelly Double Tour bracelet. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3353322



This is so refreshing and your jacket and bag pair so well. Great action shot!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

periogirl28 said:


> What colours are your bi-colour K? Love the canvas strap and the SLGs!





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for sharing, that's a very chic colour combination. Best of luck with the bi- colour Birkin!



Thanks Hon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3353304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First ootd shot with this Bleu atoll baby [emoji170] thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]



Love this pic of you and your bleu atoll K ~ so pretty, *Olivia*!!!  

Thanks ladies for your all of your kind posts regarding my casual Tuesday pic. 

*seasounds*, my RC/Bleu Indigo B30 is chevre ~ my favorite, such a great leather!


----------



## periogirl28

Carried my Barenia Picotin on a rare dry day. Hermes hat, shawl, dress and belt in action too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Louboutinista said:


> Sorry for posting the RS again -- I was at my new place meeting with the contractor and when I saw the pretty flowers at the lobby I just couldn't resist [emoji28] Can't wait to move in! Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share [emoji177][emoji179]
> View attachment 3353255




Beautiful! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3353304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First ootd shot with this Bleu atoll baby [emoji170] thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]




Gorgeous![emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:




AWESOME to see you, Vigee! You are stunning in your reds! [emoji8]


----------



## Serva1

Louboutinista said:


> Sorry for posting the RS again -- I was at my new place meeting with the contractor and when I saw the pretty flowers at the lobby I just couldn't resist [emoji28] Can't wait to move in! Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share [emoji177][emoji179]
> View attachment 3353255




This is such a beautiful colour and every time I see [emoji177]it makes me smile [emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:




Love how you wear red Vigee, your SO is so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Carried my Barenia Picotin on a rare dry day. Hermes hat, shawl, dress and belt in action too!



Oohhh that barenia pico!  yummy


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Carried my Barenia Picotin on a rare dry day. Hermes hat, shawl, dress and belt in action too!
> View attachment 3353673




This barenia pico is [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and paired with the Dallet panther a match made in heaven. You look great periogirl [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> For cocktails...




So many great action pics, love your look ehy [emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> So many great action pics, love your look ehy [emoji7]


Thank you serva1!! Last nights outfit really needed a black box constance...but my etail elan had to do....


----------



## Serva1

Michumic said:


> First time out with my natural Ardennes B30 [emoji4]




This bag is so beautiful and looks pristine with super shiny ghw, even if I know Ardennes is nolonger available. Love the leather [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovemybags54




----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Carried my Barenia Picotin on a rare dry day. Hermes hat, shawl, dress and belt in action too!
> View attachment 3353673



*periogirl*- You look like you're dressed for the Buckingham Palace garden party !! So chic !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Louboutinista said:


> Sorry for posting the RS again -- I was at my new place meeting with the contractor and when I saw the pretty flowers at the lobby I just couldn't resist &#128517; Can't wait to move in! Have a great day everyone and thanks for letting me share &#128149;&#128158;
> View attachment 3353255



Gorgeous RS B against those beautiful Hydrangeas !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

stacey_1805 said:


> It is a chilly day today so I wore a Chanel Tweed jacket with my Miss Blue Atoll and Bouganvillier Lizard Kelly Double Tour bracelet. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3353322





VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:



You look fab ladies with your Chanel and H !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3353304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First ootd shot with this Bleu atoll baby [emoji170] thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]




Gorgeous Blue Atoll ! Is that a K35 ?


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 ~ gorgeous summer look, so inspiring.&#128154;



periogirl28 said:


> Carried my Barenia Picotin on a rare dry day. Hermes hat, shawl, dress and belt in action too!
> View attachment 3353673



Stacy ~ love your Chanel jacket and best match with your SO &#128153;


stacey_1805 said:


> It is a chilly day today so I wore a Chanel Tweed jacket with my Miss Blue Atoll and Bouganvillier Lizard Kelly Double Tour bracelet. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3353322



VigeeLeBrun ~ you look fabulous, everything put together so chic!  &#128149;



VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3353727



Ooh! Your shoes, who makes them if you don't mind me asking. Of course the bag is gorgeous as well.


----------



## tonkamama

I love pairing my Chanel cruise jacket with jige and Hermes manège sandals are super comfy too, been wearing these for two days straight...  &#128518;.  Thanks for letting me share.  &#128591;


----------



## kaorujo

Hello, 

Shopping with my K28, H AppleWatch, H CC, H KellyDog and Giuseppe Zanotti 
[emoji111]


----------



## Louboutinista

You look very chic!! &#128536;


periogirl28 said:


> Carried my Barenia Picotin on a rare dry day. Hermes hat, shawl, dress and belt in action too!
> View attachment 3353673


----------



## atelierforward

tonkamama said:


> I love pairing my Chanel cruise jacket with jige and Hermes manège sandals are super comfy too, been wearing these for two days straight...  &#128518;.  Thanks for letting me share.  &#128591;


Great outfit!


----------



## OhManolo

periogirl28 said:


> Carried my Barenia Picotin on a rare dry day. Hermes hat, shawl, dress and belt in action too!
> View attachment 3353673




I absolutely look your look and Picotin! Actually I love every little thing about it. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji8] So elegant and classy.


----------



## OhManolo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A casual Tuesday earlier this week ~ SO RC/Bleu Indigo B30, Chanel Sweater, H KD and XL enamel, Charlotte Olympia flats:




You look beautiful! Love how put together the whole ensemble is. And the B looks and sounds beautiful. [emoji173]&#65039; Beautiful and elegant as always.


----------



## OhManolo

tonkamama said:


> I love pairing my Chanel cruise jacket with jige and Hermes manège sandals are super comfy too, been wearing these for two days straight...  [emoji38].  Thanks for letting me share.  [emoji120]




You are always so chic - love the all black look and the Chanel jacket and Jige. I had persuaded myself not to get this jacket but I am regretting that decision now! Love it on you.


----------



## MsHermesAU

kaorujo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Shopping with my K28, H AppleWatch, H CC, H KellyDog and Giuseppe Zanotti
> [emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3353939



Super cute! The K28 is the best size!


----------



## Serva1

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3353727




Love everything in this pic, including the floor [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

tonkamama said:


> I love pairing my Chanel cruise jacket with jige and Hermes manège sandals are super comfy too, been wearing these for two days straight...  [emoji38].  Thanks for letting me share.  [emoji120]




I just love your sporty, classic and chic style tonkamama [emoji7] Always enjoying your pics even if I don't comment every time. Black looks great on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Happy Friday everyone! Thanks for letting me share and you guys have a fabulous weekend! &#128536; (here with my black box calf Kelly 32)


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Oohhh that barenia pico!  yummy



Thanks dear Chincac! 



Serva1 said:


> This barenia pico is [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; and paired with the Dallet panther a match made in heaven. You look great periogirl [emoji1]



My dear we both struck Barenia gold at FSH. I found this with my SA 9? years ago, my SA loves this leather and was so excited to bring this to show me when I asked for ANYTHING in Barenia! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> *periogirl*- You look like you're dressed for the Buckingham Palace garden party !! So chic !!



Thanks so much, but not this year! Hahaha! 



tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ gorgeous summer look, so inspiring.&#55357;&#56474;
> 
> 
> 
> Stacy ~ love your Chanel jacket and best match with your SO &#55357;&#56473;
> 
> 
> VigeeLeBrun ~ you look fabulous, everything put together so chic!  &#55357;&#56469;





Louboutinista said:


> You look very chic!! &#55357;&#56856;



Thank you! I must wear my Cruise jacket soon. You look fabulous Tonkamama!


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Thanks for letting me share and you guys have a fabulous weekend! &#128536; (here with my black box calf Kelly 32)
> View attachment 3354188



Your outfit and colour choices are always such an inspiration. Thank you!


----------



## Louboutinista

No, thank YOU! I learned from the best here &#128536;&#128158;&#128521;


periogirl28 said:


> Your outfit and colour choices are always such an inspiration. Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

ohmanolo said:


> i absolutely look your look and picotin! Actually i love every little thing about it. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji8] so elegant and classy.



&#128522;


----------



## Serva1

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Thanks for letting me share and you guys have a fabulous weekend! [emoji8] (here with my black box calf Kelly 32)
> View attachment 3354188




Box K[emoji173]&#65039; and your colourful outfit is again gorgeous, always admire a splash of colour, being a neutral girl myself [emoji3]


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks [emoji8] I had been a neutral girl all my life too... didn't really experiment with colors until I got my Rouge Casaque B... now I incorporate more colors into my daily outfits. But even then I never wear color from head to toe. I think it would be too much. Color is great for accentuating an outfit! [emoji5] 


Serva1 said:


> Box K[emoji173]&#65039; and your colourful outfit is again gorgeous, always admire a splash of colour, being a neutral girl myself [emoji3]




Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovemybags54 said:


> View attachment 3353727



Love how your twillys coordinate with your heels and that white dress is everything! Beautiful pic, *lovemybags*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Thanks for letting me share and you guys have a fabulous weekend! &#128536; (here with my black box calf Kelly 32)
> View attachment 3354188



What could be better than a BBK and Hangisi flats? Have a great Friday, *Louboutinista*.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe! You too have a great Friday there [emoji8] 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> What could be better than a BBK and Hangisi flats? Have a great Friday, *Louboutinista*.


----------



## peppers90

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Thanks for letting me share and you guys have a fabulous weekend! &#128536; (here with my black box calf Kelly 32)
> View attachment 3354188



Such a beautiful and classy Kelly!  Can't beat a BBK!


----------



## peppers90

tonkamama said:


> I love pairing my Chanel cruise jacket with jige and Hermes manège sandals are super comfy too, been wearing these for two days straight...  &#128518;.  Thanks for letting me share.  &#128591;



Great look, love love love that Chanel jacket


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> Carried my Barenia Picotin on a rare dry day. Hermes hat, shawl, dress and belt in action too!
> View attachment 3353673



picture perfect I would say!


----------



## tonkamama

Happy Friday!  Thank you all for your sweet comment.  &#128536;




peppers90 said:


> Great look, love love love that Chanel jacket





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I must wear my Cruise jacket soon. You look fabulous Tonkamama!





atelierforward said:


> Great outfit!





OhManolo said:


> You are always so chic - love the all black look and the Chanel jacket and Jige. I had persuaded myself not to get this jacket but I am regretting that decision now! Love it on you.





Serva1 said:


> I just love your sporty, classic and chic style tonkamama [emoji7] Always enjoying your pics even if I don't comment every time. Black looks great on you!


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> I love pairing my Chanel cruise jacket with jige and Hermes manège sandals are super comfy too, been wearing these for two days straight...  &#128518;.  Thanks for letting me share.  &#128591;



Stunning!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> picture perfect I would say!



Thank you peppers90, nice to "see" you back here!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> I love pairing my Chanel cruise jacket with jige and Hermes manège sandals are super comfy too, been wearing these for two days straight...  &#128518;.  Thanks for letting me share.  &#128591;



 SLAYED ME!


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> Carried my Barenia Picotin on a rare dry day. Hermes hat, shawl, dress and belt in action too!
> View attachment 3353673



This outfit is absolutely adorable!  Love it all!


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> This outfit is absolutely adorable!  Love it all!



Haha thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Dira & Israeli_Flava 



Dira said:


> Stunning!!!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> SLAYED ME!


----------



## Rami00

Is this considered an action shot?


----------



## MrsJstar

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?



Woohoo!!! Def an action shot:grouch: Can't wait for your revel!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?



The BEST kind of action shot!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Thanks for letting me share and you guys have a fabulous weekend! &#128536; (here with my black box calf Kelly 32)
> View attachment 3354188



Love the yellow Louboutins ! and of course it goes well with your K32.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?



Reveal please....need eye candy &#127853;&#127841;&#127818;


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?



oh Rami00..please reveal it...


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?




Yes! Love orange bags and I'm so excited it's to see what's inside [emoji6]


----------



## jpezmom

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Friday everyone! Thanks for letting me share and you guys have a fabulous weekend! &#128536; (here with my black box calf Kelly 32)
> View attachment 3354188


Love this entire outfit!  The pop of color is just right and the K is a perfect accent.  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## jpezmom

tonkamama said:


> I love pairing my Chanel cruise jacket with jige and Hermes manège sandals are super comfy too, been wearing these for two days straight...  &#128518;.  Thanks for letting me share.  &#128591;


Beautiful!  Love the various Black textures and the Jige is just perfect.  You look fabulous!


----------



## jpezmom

kaorujo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Shopping with my K28, H AppleWatch, H CC, H KellyDog and Giuseppe Zanotti
> [emoji111]
> 
> View attachment 3353939


You are looking so cool and elegant!!  Really like how you paired the K with this entire outfit!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## honhon

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?


show us, show us!!!


----------



## emmaluvsH

As casual as it can get, I think!


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?



Of course, the BEST kind! Show, show!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Beach trip with my Blue atoll k32 + Oran Sandals


----------



## Louboutinista

Beautiful!! Bleu Atoll is perfect for beach &#128158;


Oliviavivienne said:


> Beach trip with my Blue atoll k32 + Oran Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355054


----------



## Livia1

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?




That's about as 'action' as it gets, isn't it 
Now I want to know what's inside.


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?



Oh yazzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## kaorujo

MsHermesAU said:


> Super cute! The K28 is the best size!




Hi MsHermesAU thanks[emoji4]...ya K28 is the best size...


----------



## kaorujo

jpezmom said:


> You are looking so cool and elegant!!  Really like how you paired the K with this entire outfit!!




Hi jpezmom, thanks [emoji4]...


----------



## kaorujo

Rami00 said:


> Is this considered an action shot?




[emoji16] woow...[emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## BellaCC

Wearing my Galop bracelet while I gallop around  [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## atelierforward

It's a Blue Hydra evelyne / Gucci Tian espadrilles kind of day. Love springtime!


----------



## atelierforward

emmaluvsH said:


> As casual as it can get, I think!


Perfect summer look!


----------



## periogirl28

atelierforward said:


> It's a Blue Hydra evelyne / Gucci Tian espadrilles kind of day. Love springtime!



Very cheerful, love those espadrilles too!


----------



## Serva1

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3355178
> 
> 
> Wearing my Galop bracelet while I gallop around  [emoji5]&#65039;




This action pic made me smile [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

Serva1 said:


> The horseback action pic put a smile on my face [emoji3] so very H


----------



## lovemybags54

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Ooh! Your shoes, who makes them if you don't mind me asking. Of course the bag is gorgeous as well.




Manolo blahnik Carolyn's


----------



## Kyokei

My H of the day.


----------



## Livia1

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3355454
> 
> 
> My H of the day.




Gorgeous Etoupe Kelly! And the Pantherea Pardus is stunning, love this cw.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lovemybags54 said:


> Manolo blahnik Carolyn's



Thanks!


----------



## Blue Rain

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3355178
> 
> 
> Wearing my Galop bracelet while I gallop around  [emoji5]&#65039;




Cool! Thanks for showing us "the view from the top".


----------



## BBdieBiene

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3355178
> 
> 
> Wearing my Galop bracelet while I gallop around  [emoji5]&#65039;



What a beautiful shot! That's the Hermes spirit right there!


----------



## theITbag

OOTD with black box Egee and black box single tour H Apple Watch.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out shopping on my birthday weekend at Charlotte Olympia in Harvey Nicks with Mr Clemence Birkin 40 Noir with my Bleu Electrique GM Rodeo and Noir Paddock...


----------



## SandySummer

atelierforward said:


> It's a Blue Hydra evelyne / Gucci Tian espadrilles kind of day. Love springtime!




Love this combination. The blue hydra really glistens in the sunlight


----------



## tonkamama

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3355178
> 
> 
> Wearing my Galop bracelet while I gallop around  [emoji5]&#65039;



Exactly, true Hermes spirit! &#127943; Love the gallop collection!  &#128525;


----------



## tonkamama

jpezmom ~ thank you very much.



jpezmom said:


> Beautiful!  Love the various Black textures and the Jige is just perfect.  You look fabulous!



atelierforward ~ such happy blue &#128153; Your Gucci espadrilles are so chic!  



atelierforward said:


> It's a Blue Hydra evelyne / Gucci Tian espadrilles kind of day. Love springtime!


----------



## tonkamama

theITbag said:


> OOTD with black box Egee and black box single tour H Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355586



Great outfit!  Egee is so classic.


----------



## atelierforward

periogirl28 said:


> Very cheerful, love those espadrilles too!



Thank you! It was a sunny, bright day, and tried to match the mood with my outfit. 



SandySummer said:


> Love this combination. The blue hydra really glistens in the sunlight



The blue hydra was love at first sight. Thanks for the compliment!!



tonkamama said:


> jpezmom ~ thank you very much.
> 
> 
> atelierforward ~ such happy blue &#128153; Your Gucci espadrilles are so chic!



It is a very happy color. I smile every time I catch a glimpse of it. And my first time out with the new espadrilles. Pleased to say they're as comfortable as they are cute! Thank you!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Prada Prince said:


> Out shopping on my birthday weekend at Charlotte Olympia in Harvey Nicks with Mr Clemence Birkin 40 Noir with my Bleu Electrique GM Rodeo and Noir Paddock...
> 
> View attachment 3355587



Happy B-day *Prada Prince* ! I hope you treat yourself something H this weekend.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

theITbag said:


> OOTD with black box Egee and black box single tour H Apple Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355586



The perfect clutch to go with your outfit.


----------



## Kyokei

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous Etoupe Kelly! And the Pantherea Pardus is stunning, love this cw.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

So glad I found the right Twilly! Part of tonight's dinner-time look, maybe a little too matchy with the dress?:


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow gorgeous colors!!


BBC said:


> So glad I found the right Twilly! Part of tonight's dinner-time look, maybe a little too matchy with the dress?:
> 
> View attachment 3355790


----------



## Icyss

Having dessert with Ms. K


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

My k28 in action with one of my current fav zimmerman dresses


----------



## Hermezzy

Prada Prince said:


> Out shopping on my birthday weekend at Charlotte Olympia in Harvey Nicks with Mr Clemence Birkin 40 Noir with my Bleu Electrique GM Rodeo and Noir Paddock...
> 
> View attachment 3355587


Stunning bag- just wondrous...


----------



## Hermezzy

emmaluvsH said:


> As casual as it can get, I think!


Beautiful!  I was just offered this exact bag today--my first B offer ever!


----------



## Hermezzy

atelierforward said:


> It's a Blue Hydra evelyne / Gucci Tian espadrilles kind of day. Love springtime!


Saw a bleu hydra Evie in the Denver H a couple days ago---just gorgeous.  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Hermezzy

Icyss said:


> Having dessert with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355795


Delicious...in every possible way!


----------



## atelierforward

Hermezzy said:


> Saw a bleu hydra Evie in the Denver H a couple days ago---just gorgeous.  Absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you.  The color is so amazing. When I saw it, I was obsessed and took it home with me on the spot. H does saturated color like no one else.


----------



## Rami00

Goldie's first outing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> So glad I found the right Twilly! Part of tonight's dinner-time look, maybe a little too matchy with the dress?:
> 
> View attachment 3355790



Never too matchy-matchy, love coordinated outfits and this looks wonderful, *BBC*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Orangeboxgalore said:


> My k28 in action with one of my current fav zimmerman dresses





Rami00 said:


> Goldie's first outing.



Love these pics, such beautiful eye-candy, thanks ladies!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Louboutinista said:


> Wow gorgeous colors!!






VigeeLeBrun said:


> Never too matchy-matchy, love coordinated outfits and this looks wonderful, *BBC*.




Thank you Louboutinista and Vigee! [emoji8][emoji8] I love it when everything comes together. I was lucky to find that Twilly yesterday and then the weather was finally warm enough to wear a summery dress. [emoji41]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BellaCC

Serva1 said:


> This action pic made me smile [emoji3]







Serva1 said:


> Serva1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horseback action pic put a smile on my face [emoji3] so very H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Rain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Thanks for showing us "the view from the top".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBdieBiene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful shot! That's the Hermes spirit right there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonkamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, true Hermes spirit! [emoji470] Love the gallop collection!  [emoji7]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the nice comments.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rami00

Birkin vs Kelly debate shot.


----------



## MrH

Family day [emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji4]"Liverpool crocs badges"


----------



## purplepoodles

Rami00 said:


> Birkin vs Kelly debate shot.




Awww.... clearly a huge dilemma, but so so cute!


----------



## purplepoodles

BBC said:


> So glad I found the right Twilly! Part of tonight's dinner-time look, maybe a little too matchy with the dress?:
> 
> View attachment 3355790




Perfect same c/w but different type of design concept. Actually love your styling so cool!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Birkin vs Kelly debate shot.



I say Kelly, but clearly gingy is for birkin


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Goldie's first outing.



Ahhhhh Goldie basking in the golden sun, it doesn't get better than this!   Stunning rami, truly  stunning!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Birkin vs Kelly debate shot.



I love both ...  But this time my vote goes to Gingy&#128054;&#128062;


----------



## tonkamama

Happy Sunday everyone...

Lunch yesterday with my Kelly...  I just cannot get enough of her...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch yesterday with my Kelly...  I just cannot get enough of her...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Ooooh she's so gorgeous!! The twilly is a perfect compliment to her gorgeous shade of red!!


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Birkin vs Kelly debate shot.




Gingy has grown!! Which bag did he pick? I'm betting the gold B!


----------



## Sappho

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3355454
> 
> 
> My H of the day.




Love your look! Edgy and classic!!


----------



## ecofashionnews

tonkamama said:


> I love pairing my Chanel cruise jacket with jige and Hermes manège sandals are super comfy too, been wearing these for two days straight...  [emoji38].  Thanks for letting me share.  [emoji120]




Love this look! So chic[emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

When its your bday...you can have all the dessert you want...


----------



## Freckles1

ehy12 said:


> When its your bday...you can have all the dessert you want...




That's right! And they all look worth it! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy B-day *Prada Prince* ! I hope you treat yourself something H this weekend.




Thank you! The noir Paddock charm was an advanced H birthday gift to myself when I was in Milan a couple of weeks ago! 

I ended up getting a new Catbird ring in Harvey Nicks yesterday too.  



Hermezzy said:


> Stunning bag- just wondrous...




Thank you!


----------



## bluerosespf

Icyss said:


> Having dessert with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355795


I don't know which is more exciting to me - your beautiful Kelly or that you're at Cupcake Royale. I miss home


----------



## MrsJstar

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> Lunch yesterday with my Kelly...  I just cannot get enough of her...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Wow she's gorgeous!! I love the twilly on her..do you know if that one is still available?! I need it


----------



## ellietilly

Popping out for an early sushi supper with the family. Love my Bleu Nuit Halzan.


----------



## Blue Rain

Rami00 said:


> Birkin vs Kelly debate shot.




Nice collection. Must be a tough decision for your K9 moderator.


----------



## Rouge H

ellietilly said:


> Popping out for an early sushi supper with the family. Love my Bleu Nuit Halzan.
> View attachment 3356372


That's is such an awesome look, love the bag, sneakers, etc. my kinda look!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Just little Picotin. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## weibandy

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> Lunch yesterday with my Kelly...  I just cannot get enough of her...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Love !! 

This is such a beautiful photo in everyway.  The Twilly is the best choice!  Whata lovely eye candy on this Sunday . Your kelly is stunning!


----------



## peppers90

Lalbhai giant silk with Etoupe today.


----------



## peppers90

Close up pic


----------



## Kelly_76

peppers90 said:


> Lalbhai giant silk with Etoupe today.




OMG, love your Lalbhai, peppers!
You look fantastic!


----------



## Icyss

Hermezzy said:


> Delicious...in every possible way!




Thank you[emoji253]



bluerosespf said:


> I don't know which is more exciting to me - your beautiful Kelly or that you're at Cupcake Royale. I miss home




Aw there's no place like home[emoji4]. Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## ellietilly

peppers90 said:


> Close up pic




Show me a Hermes bag with a contrast stitch and I'm in heaven! Beautiful ...


----------



## ellietilly

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch yesterday with my Kelly...  I just cannot get enough of her...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Absolutely stunning Tonkamama, the phw looks so sharp with red.


----------



## peppers90

Kelly_76 said:


> OMG, love your Lalbhai, peppers!
> You look fantastic!



Thank you so much *Kelly_76*!



ellietilly said:


> Show me a Hermes bag with a contrast stitch and I'm in heaven! Beautiful ...



I agree *ellietilly*!  On both bags and scarves, it's a special detail


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hbr

peppers90 said:


> Close up pic




So so gorgeous!!


----------



## tonkamama

Sappho ~ thank you, took me a while to decided on this color.I couldn't be happier.. 



Sappho said:


> Ooooh she's so gorgeous!! The twilly is a perfect compliment to her gorgeous shade of red!!



ecofashionnews ~ thank you for your sweet comment.  I will wear this jacket to get the cost of per wear worth every penny...  hehe



ecofashionnews said:


> Love this look! So chic[emoji7]



MrsJstar ~ Thank you.  I think it is sold out on line last time I checked.  My sweet SA found it for me from another store and FedEX it to me.    



MrsJstar said:


> Wow she's gorgeous!! I love the twilly on her..do you know *if that one is still available*?! I need it



weibandy ~ thank you dear, you are always so sweet and kind...



weibandy said:


> Love !!
> 
> This is such a beautiful photo in everyway.  The Twilly is the best choice!  Whata lovely eye candy on this Sunday . Your kelly is stunning!



ellietilly ~ thank you, I prefer little edger look thus red with phw is perfect for my day to day wardrobe. 



ellietilly said:


> Absolutely stunning Tonkamama, the phw looks so sharp with red.


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> Lunch yesterday with my Kelly...  I just cannot get enough of her...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Stunning stunning stunning red, it's RC right?  Truly the best red in my opinion !


----------



## Dluvch

peppers90 said:


> Close up pic



Ahhhhh so pretty, I love the rich look of the color and leather.  Is it clemance?


----------



## ashlie

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch yesterday with my Kelly...  I just cannot get enough of her...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I have that twilly and I absolutely love it. You paired it so beautifully with your K!! So gorgeous &#129303;


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch yesterday with my Kelly...  I just cannot get enough of her...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




LOVE this pic!


----------



## Prada Prince

Mr Birkin 40 waiting patiently in Cartier...


----------



## BBdieBiene

peppers90 said:


> Lalbhai giant silk with Etoupe today.



How elegant! Love your shirt and of course your Etoupe B! Such a great neutral color.


----------



## peppers90

Dira said:


> Ahhhhh so pretty, I love the rich look of the color and leather.  Is it clemance?



Yes it is, thank you!!



hbr said:


> So so gorgeous!!





BBdieBiene said:


> How elegant! Love your shirt and of course your Etoupe B! Such a great neutral color.



Thank you *hbr and BBdieBiene* so much for your kind words


----------



## dessert1st

ehy12 said:


> When its your bday...you can have all the dessert you want...




Happy Birthday! The Birkin looks good but the deserts are amazing!!!  So yummmmm!!! Hope your day and celebration was as fantastic as those desserts look.


----------



## ehy12

dessert1st said:


> Happy Birthday! The Birkin looks good but the deserts are amazing!!!  So yummmmm!!! Hope your day and celebration was as fantastic as those desserts look.


Im embarrased to post this but....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was soooo good...i love the brunch at the peninsula!


----------



## ehy12

dessert1st said:


> Happy Birthday! The Birkin looks good but the deserts are amazing!!!  So yummmmm!!! Hope your day and celebration was as fantastic as those desserts look.


Thank you!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Dira ~ Yes it is RC, my favorite red...

ashlie & BBC ~ Thank you very much 



Dira said:


> Stunning stunning stunning red, it's RC right?  Truly the best red in my opinion !





ashlie said:


> I have that twilly and I absolutely love it. You paired it so beautifully with your K!! So gorgeous &#129303;





BBC said:


> LOVE this pic!


----------



## dessert1st

ehy12 said:


> Im embarrased to post this but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was soooo good...i love the brunch at the peninsula!




Don't be embarrassed because I would have done the same but my plates may have been empty. Ha ha!  Am glad you enjoyed it. It definitely looked scrumptious!


----------



## thyme

peppers90 said:


> Lalbhai giant silk with Etoupe today.



Hello stranger... Long time no see! Gorgeous silk and bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

ellietilly ~ Love your Bleu Nuit Halzan, very chic.


ellietilly said:


> Popping out for an early sushi supper with the family. Love my Bleu Nuit Halzan.
> View attachment 3356372




pepper ~ gorgeous, the silk, the bag and your style.  &#128525;


peppers90 said:


> Close up pic





peppers90 said:


> Lalbhai giant silk with Etoupe today.



ehy ~ happy birthday &#127874;  


ehy12 said:


> Im embarrased to post this but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was soooo good...i love the brunch at the peninsula!


----------



## periogirl28

Wow many amazing and TDF eye candies in this thread. Am going to say a general Thank You!


----------



## periogirl28

At the Royal Windsor Horse Show, at the invitation of Hermes


----------



## Louboutinista

Happy Birthday and you look stunning!


ehy12 said:


> When its your bday...you can have all the dessert you want...


----------



## Louboutinista

Those shoes are so cute!!!


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Just little Picotin. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## Louboutinista

Very chic! &#128536;


peppers90 said:


> Lalbhai giant silk with Etoupe today.


----------



## Louboutinista

My rose gold Oran on her maiden voyage. It took me a really long time to finally decide on a color as I want a unique color that will go with the majority of my wardrobe. I went with these in the end. Now I want another pair haha!


----------



## Croisette7

peppers90 said:


> Lalbhai giant silk with Etoupe today.





peppers90 said:


> Close up pic



Simply gorgeous, *peppers*!


----------



## Mariapia

Rami00 said:


> Goldie's first outing.




Wonderful pic, Rami![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> When its your bday...you can have all the dessert you want...




Happy Bday ehy [emoji173]&#65039; looks like dessert heaven! Hope you had a wonderful day. Glad I'm in Paris soon, will eat patisserie every day...


----------



## Monique1004

Rami00 said:


> Birkin vs Kelly debate shot.




I'm drooling over your cream color Kelly! So pretty~


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Happy Bday ehy [emoji173]&#65039; looks like dessert heaven! Hope you had a wonderful day. Glad I'm in Paris soon, will eat patisserie every day...


Thank you!!! have a great time in paris!!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> At the Royal Windsor Horse Show, at the invitation of Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3356894
> View attachment 3356895
> View attachment 3356896




How exciting!! I cannot wait to see more pics!


----------



## Sappho

Louboutinista said:


> My rose gold Oran on her maiden voyage. It took me a really long time to finally decide on a color as I want a unique color that will go with the majority of my wardrobe. I went with these in the end. Now I want another pair haha!
> 
> View attachment 3356903




I couldn't decide on a color and finally picked the rose gold too!! It's such a fabulous color! Now I'm just waiting for the weather to cooperate so I can finally enjoy them!


----------



## peppers90

ehy12 said:


> Im embarrased to post this but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was soooo good...i love the brunch at the peninsula!



That looks like the perfect birthday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

chincac said:


> Hello stranger... Long time no see! Gorgeous silk and bag!



Thank you *chincac*!  Good to see you again


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> At the Royal Windsor Horse Show, at the invitation of Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3356894
> View attachment 3356895
> View attachment 3356896



Very cool event!


----------



## peppers90

tonkamama said:


> pepper ~ gorgeous, the silk, the bag and your style.  &#128525;





Croisette7 said:


> Simply gorgeous, *peppers*!





Louboutinista said:


> Very chic! &#128536;




Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## peppers90

Louboutinista said:


> My rose gold Oran on her maiden voyage. It took me a really long time to finally decide on a color as I want a unique color that will go with the majority of my wardrobe. I went with these in the end. Now I want another pair haha!
> 
> View attachment 3356903



Wow they are beautiful! Congrats on those Orans!


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> At the Royal Windsor Horse Show, at the invitation of Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3356894
> View attachment 3356895
> View attachment 3356896




How wonderful, hope you had a fabulous day!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Louboutinista said:


> Those shoes are so cute!!!


 
Thanks! They are Valentino Jellies and so comfy.


----------



## Louboutinista

Congrats dear! I totally know how you feel... waiting for the weather to cooperate so you can finally show your new shoes to the world! &#128513;&#128513; Just don't forget to share pics here ok? &#128536;


Sappho said:


> I couldn't decide on a color and finally picked the rose gold too!! It's such a fabulous color! Now I'm just waiting for the weather to cooperate so I can finally enjoy them!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you Peppers! Now I finally understand why you ladies love the Oran so much lol!


peppers90 said:


> Wow they are beautiful! Congrats on those Orans!


----------



## Louboutinista

Oooh thanks!! You look so lovely in them!! &#128525;


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! They are Valentino Jellies and so comfy.


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> I love both ...  But this time my vote goes to Gingy&#128054;&#128062;


You are a sweetheart! Thank you!


Sappho said:


> Gingy has grown!! Which bag did he pick? I'm betting the gold B!


He is growing very fast huh! I think he picked Birkin..I always have his treats in the bag so easy to smell and ask lol.


Blue Rain said:


> Nice collection. Must be a tough decision for your K9 moderator.


Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday everyone...
> 
> Lunch yesterday with my Kelly...  I just cannot get enough of her...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



I came back to look at this pic so many times, tonkamama. That twilly added cherry on the cake. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Louboutinista said:


> My rose gold Oran on her maiden voyage. It took me a really long time to finally decide on a color as I want a unique color that will go with the majority of my wardrobe. I went with these in the end. Now I want another pair haha!
> 
> View attachment 3356903


 
I love the mirror like finish on these. I went with black. Now I need another pair also.  And paired with your bag is just so nice.


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> I came back to look at this pic so many times, tonkamama. That twilly added cherry on the cake. Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you Rami


----------



## weibandy

peppers90 said:


> Lalbhai giant silk with Etoupe today.



This looks fantastic!  Thank you for posting the giant silk.  It is a super look on you and with your B .....perfection!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> At the Royal Windsor Horse Show, at the invitation of Hermes



looks fun...! and gorgeous SO B..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xxDxx

My K32 sellier in Rose Jaipur and a friends Etoupe B35 out shopping


----------



## periogirl28

Sappho said:


> How exciting!! I cannot wait to see more pics!





peppers90 said:


> Very cool event!





ellietilly said:


> How wonderful, hope you had a fabulous day!





chincac said:


> looks fun...! and gorgeous SO B..



Thank you, it was our first time at such an event and it was great fun indeed. Horses are always elegant and inspiring, whether in dressage or just galloping in Patagonia. I always enjoy watching them.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Second attempt I post this, and hopefully in the correct thread. [emoji28]

Trufflebear and Sarah run away from the city to relax. 

SO B40 Blue Lin and Blue Orange and my B35 with a gavroche.


----------



## Freckles1

periogirl28 said:


> At the Royal Windsor Horse Show, at the invitation of Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3356894
> View attachment 3356895
> View attachment 3356896




How freaking cool!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Bleu Nuit naked!!


----------



## SandySummer

Afternoon photoshoot while strolling through a garden in Annapolis.


----------



## SandySummer

xxDxx said:


> My K32 sellier in Rose Jaipur and a friends Etoupe B35 out shopping
> 
> View attachment 3357218







Sarah_sarah said:


> Second attempt I post this, and hopefully in the correct thread. [emoji28]
> 
> Trufflebear and Sarah run away from the city to relax.
> 
> SO B40 Blue Lin and Blue Orange and my B35 with a gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3357240
> View attachment 3357241




Great partners in crime shot!


----------



## MrsJstar

tonkamama said:


> Sappho ~ thank you, took me a while to decided on this color.I couldn't be happier..
> 
> 
> 
> ecofashionnews ~ thank you for your sweet comment.  I will wear this jacket to get the cost of per wear worth every penny...  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJstar ~ Thank you.  I think it is sold out on line last time I checked.  My sweet SA found it for me from another store and FedEX it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> weibandy ~ thank you dear, you are always so sweet and kind...
> 
> 
> 
> ellietilly ~ thank you, I prefer little edger look thus red with phw is perfect for my day to day wardrobe.



Thank you!! I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

xxDxx said:


> My K32 sellier in Rose Jaipur and a friends Etoupe B35 out shopping
> 
> View attachment 3357218




Oh, love the friends photos. [emoji259][emoji254]



Freckles1 said:


> Bleu Nuit naked!!
> View attachment 3357335




What a scandalously attractive naked BN. [emoji12][emoji254]



SandySummer said:


> Afternoon photoshoot while strolling through a garden in Annapolis.
> 
> So pretty. What beautiful shots. [emoji178][emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3357347
> 
> View attachment 3357348
> 
> View attachment 3357349


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you Nikki &#128522; the rose gold kinda goes with everything you have on, much like your black ones!


NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love the mirror like finish on these. I went with black. Now I need another pair also.  And paired with your bag is just so nice.


----------



## Louboutinista

Looks like your B had a good time out! &#128513;


SandySummer said:


> Afternoon photoshoot while strolling through a garden in Annapolis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357347
> 
> View attachment 3357348
> 
> View attachment 3357349


----------



## Blue Rain

Freckles1 said:


> Bleu Nuit naked!!
> View attachment 3357335




Very sexy young lady!


----------



## atelierforward

Louboutinista said:


> My rose gold Oran on her maiden voyage. It took me a really long time to finally decide on a color as I want a unique color that will go with the majority of my wardrobe. I went with these in the end. Now I want another pair haha!
> 
> View attachment 3356903


Love them! This must be Oran week.  I just ordered my very first pair in jasper red. Waiting for my size to arrive at the boutique this week. It was close to 40 degrees today. Hoping spring finally emerges so I can actually wear them!


----------



## Louboutinista

Oh congrats! Oran really is perfect for summer and jasper red is a hot color! &#128293;&#128293;


atelierforward said:


> Love them! This must be Oran week. [emoji813] I just ordered my very first pair in jasper red. Waiting for my size to arrive at the boutique this week. It was close to 40 degrees today. Hoping spring finally emerges so I can actually wear them!


----------



## Louboutinista

Just a simple striped peplum top with the Rouge Casaque B &#128522; Happy Tuesday ladies! &#128144;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> At the Royal Windsor Horse Show, at the invitation of Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3356894
> View attachment 3356895
> View attachment 3356896



The show must be existing, your SO is so gorgeous &#128153;&#128153; I bet everyone was focusing on her instead...


----------



## EvieSeb5671

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Just little Picotin. Thanks for letting me share ladies.




So cute!!


----------



## tonkamama

Sarah_sarah ~ what a fun vacation. 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Second attempt I post this, and hopefully in the correct thread. [emoji28]
> 
> Trufflebear and Sarah run away from the city to relax.
> 
> SO B40 Blue Lin and Blue Orange and my B35 with a gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3357240
> View attachment 3357241



xxDxx ~ beautiful pairs.  &#128109;


xxDxx said:


> My K32 sellier in Rose Jaipur and a friends Etoupe B35 out shopping
> 
> View attachment 3357218



Freckles1 ~ very chic 


Freckles1 said:


> Bleu Nuit naked!!
> View attachment 3357335



SandySummer ~ beautiful photos, lovely Birkin...


SandySummer said:


> Afternoon photoshoot while strolling through a garden in Annapolis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357347
> 
> View attachment 3357348
> 
> View attachment 3357349


----------



## jalapeno

periogirl28 said:


> At the Royal Windsor Horse Show, at the invitation of Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3356894
> View attachment 3356895
> View attachment 3356896




What a beautiful shade of blue! Is it BE? Hope hou enjoyed the show!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> The show must be existing, your SO is so gorgeous &#128153;&#128153; I bet everyone was focusing on her instead...



Haha no, everyone was watching the Queen for sure. Thank you! 



jalapeno said:


> What a beautiful shade of blue! Is it BE? Hope hou enjoyed the show!



Thank you, yes it is BE. My family really enjoyed the event.


----------



## periogirl28

Freckles1 said:


> Bleu Nuit naked!!
> View attachment 3357335



Quite, quite perfect as she is!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

radhikaa91 said:


> So cute!!


 
Thanks! I love this little bag.


----------



## hunnies74

Ladies, please help. Got this B35 yesterday, color is caramel but to be honest I'm not really sure about the color. Keep or return/sell?? TIA [emoji8]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hunnies74 said:


> Ladies, please help. Got this B35 yesterday, color is caramel but to be honest I'm not really sure about the color. Keep or return/sell?? TIA [emoji8]
> View attachment 3357855




I like it. But do you love it? Does it work with your style? How often do you see yourself using the bag and which colour would you prefer.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Small buggy joins the party. On a K25.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3357862
> 
> 
> Small buggy joins the party. On a K25.




Adorable!


----------



## periogirl28

hunnies74 said:


> Ladies, please help. Got this B35 yesterday, color is caramel but to be honest I'm not really sure about the color. Keep or return/sell?? TIA [emoji8]
> View attachment 3357855




It's going to be tough if you are unsure. Does this colour suit most of your wardrobe/ colouring? If not return it and get one which you know is YOU.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Adorable!




Thanks so much [emoji254][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji259]


----------



## MadMadCat

Hunnies74, If you are wondering, you should probably return it.


----------



## luckylove

hunnies74 said:


> Ladies, please help. Got this B35 yesterday, color is caramel but to be honest I'm not really sure about the color. Keep or return/sell?? TIA [emoji8]
> View attachment 3357855



Congratulations on your lovely bag! Personally, I love it, but you are the one who needs to love it. Whenever I find myself uncertain about a bag, I try it on with several different outfits to see what I think.  After a few days of playing in the closet to see how it coordinates with my wardrobe, I usually arrive at a clearer answer.  Good luck deciding!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

hunnies74 said:


> Ladies, please help. Got this B35 yesterday, color is caramel but to be honest I'm not really sure about the color. Keep or return/sell?? TIA [emoji8]
> View attachment 3357855




I'll play the devils advocate. But if you don't love it don't keep it.

I really wanted black but they offered me gold for my first Birkin. I really wasn't sure of it but my husband who is an artist said to get it. I am so glad that I did. I have other bags now but I find that this bag is my most versatile. I found plenty of scarves that match it. It works in summer with navy and white or brights and in fall it's especially beautiful with fall neutrals. 

Is yours gold? But it doesn't have contrast stitching? I think gold demonstrates the beauty of the leather well but I have to say that I'd be sad without the contrast stitching.

Does that completely confuse you?


----------



## PIPET83

Going to an Hermes boutique to choose a special baby..[emoji43][emoji7]


----------



## hunnies74

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'll play the devils advocate. But if you don't love it don't keep it.
> 
> I really wanted black but they offered me gold for my first Birkin. I really wasn't sure of it but my husband who is an artist said to get it. I am so glad that I did. I have other bags now but I find that this bag is my most versatile. I found plenty of scarves that match it. It works in summer with navy and white or brights and in fall it's especially beautiful with fall neutrals.
> 
> Is yours gold? But it doesn't have contrast stitching? I think gold demonstrates the beauty of the leather well but I have to say that I'd be sad without the contrast stitching.
> 
> Does that completely confuse you?




Thanks for the input [emoji106] It's not gold but caramel which is a lighter shade. Gold I do love. Might not be offered another one for a while so that's why I couldn't say no to this one lol. 



luckylove said:


> Congratulations on your lovely bag! Personally, I love it, but you are the one who needs to love it. Whenever I find myself uncertain about a bag, I try it on with several different outfits to see what I think.  After a few days of playing in the closet to see how it coordinates with my wardrobe, I usually arrive at a clearer answer.  Good luck deciding!!




Thank you [emoji8] Will def try it with different outfits. And I do wear a lot of navy etc so maybe the color will grow on me lol [emoji1]



periogirl28 said:


> It's going to be tough if you are unsure. Does this colour suit most of your wardrobe/ colouring? If not return it and get one which you know is YOU.




It does actually just the bag color it self I was a bit unsure of. I will def play dress up tonight and try to get a feel for it lol [emoji16]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> At the Royal Windsor Horse Show, at the invitation of Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3356894
> View attachment 3356895
> View attachment 3356896



*periogirl*, am totally impressed ~ these pics are amazing and love your BE B. 



Freckles1 said:


> Bleu Nuit naked!!
> View attachment 3357335



This is too adorable, Bleu Nuit naked ~ I just burst out laughing, *Freckles*! 



SandySummer said:


> Afternoon photoshoot while strolling through a garden in Annapolis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3357347
> 
> View attachment 3357348
> 
> View attachment 3357349



Your pics are breathtaking and hope that you had a great time in Annapolis. Looks like you had good weather at least, *SandySummer*. 



Louboutinista said:


> Just a simple striped peplum top with the Rouge Casaque B &#128522; Happy Tuesday ladies! &#128144;
> View attachment 3357589



We are RC cousins, love that H red, *Louboutinista*!! 



hunnies74 said:


> Ladies, please help. Got this B35 yesterday, color is caramel but to be honest I'm not really sure about the color. Keep or return/sell?? TIA [emoji8]
> View attachment 3357855



*hunnies*, I'm with you about the color and feel your angst ~ what to do?  It seems to match your wardrobe, like some of the other members asked but are you still unsure?

H makes so many beautiful colors and if this doesn't make your heart sing then definitely exchange it immediately. Not every H color is for me, I know that and I try to keep that in perspective. Please let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl*, am totally impressed ~ these pics are amazing and love your BE B.
> 
> 
> 
> This is too adorable, Bleu Nuit naked ~ I just burst out laughing, *Freckles*!
> 
> 
> 
> Your pics are breathtaking and hope that you had a great time in Annapolis. Looks like you had good weather at least, *SandySummer*.
> 
> 
> 
> We are RC cousins, love that H red, *Louboutinista*!!
> 
> 
> 
> *hunnies*, I'm with you about the color and feel your angst ~ what to do?  It seems to match your wardrobe, like some of the other members asked but are you still unsure?
> 
> H makes so many beautiful colors and if this doesn't make your heart sing then definitely exchange it immediately. Not every H color is for me, I know that and I try to keep that in perspective. Please let us know what you decide to do.



Oh thank you, it must the light here, it helps make my (lack of ) photography skills look good.


----------



## Freckles1

hunnies74 said:


> Ladies, please help. Got this B35 yesterday, color is caramel but to be honest I'm not really sure about the color. Keep or return/sell?? TIA [emoji8]
> View attachment 3357855




My girlfriend has this color and I love it! But you've got to love it!!


----------



## Freckles1

Thanks ladies!! I hadn't worn her without twillys and I have to say she's quite fabulous naked!!! Haha


----------



## Hermezzy

peppers90 said:


> Close up pic


Incredibly gorgeous...just sumptuous...


----------



## Hermezzy

Prada Prince said:


> Mr Birkin 40 waiting patiently in Cartier...
> 
> View attachment 3356617


Wondrous...my dream bag!


----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> My rose gold Oran on her maiden voyage. It took me a really long time to finally decide on a color as I want a unique color that will go with the majority of my wardrobe. I went with these in the end. Now I want another pair haha!
> 
> View attachment 3356903


The bag and the sandals are both exquisite!!!


----------



## atelierforward

hunnies74 said:


> Ladies, please help. Got this B35 yesterday, color is caramel but to be honest I'm not really sure about the color. Keep or return/sell?? TIA [emoji8]
> View attachment 3357855


A Birkin is a huge investment. So be sure you love it! If not, exchange it. Personally, I love the color. It's classic, versatile, and should last for many years to come. But ultimately, you have to be the one to decide if it's right for you and if it brings you joy. Your instincts will tell you what's right! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## marbella8

ellietilly said:


> Popping out for an early sushi supper with the family. Love my Bleu Nuit Halzan.
> View attachment 3356372



Love this casual look!


----------



## marbella8

peppers90 said:


> Lalbhai giant silk with Etoupe today.



Loving the casual-chic vibe, fab scarf, fab bag- the color is ammmmazing!


----------



## peppers90

Hermezzy said:


> Incredibly gorgeous...just sumptuous...





marbella8 said:


> Loving the casual-chic vibe, fab scarf, fab bag- the color is ammmmazing!



Thank you so much!


----------



## peppers90

Sarah_sarah said:


> Second attempt I post this, and hopefully in the correct thread. [emoji28]
> 
> Trufflebear and Sarah run away from the city to relax.
> 
> SO B40 Blue Lin and Blue Orange and my B35 with a gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3357240
> View attachment 3357241



Looks like a wonderful place to relax!



Louboutinista said:


> Just a simple striped peplum top with the Rouge Casaque B &#128522; Happy Tuesday ladies! &#128144;
> View attachment 3357589



That RC!  Gorgeous color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Princess D

Yesterday.... Chilling before a meeting


----------



## anpanmanlover

luckylove said:


> Congratulations on your lovely bag! Personally, I love it, but you are the one who needs to love it. Whenever I find myself uncertain about a bag, I try it on with several different outfits to see what I think.  After a few days of playing in the closet to see how it coordinates with my wardrobe, I usually arrive at a clearer answer.  Good luck deciding!!


I agree. However, it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## ellietilly

marbella8 said:


> Love this casual look!



Thank you!


----------



## ellietilly

Princess D said:


> Yesterday.... Chilling before a meeting
> View attachment 3358430



Gorgeous blue.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

New to me Rouge Garrance K28. What are your thoughts? Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

second photo of my k28 rouge Garrance


----------



## Louboutinista

Love it love it love it! The leather looks so soft &#128158;


Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3358525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second photo of my k28 rouge Garrance


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Louboutinista said:


> Love it love it love it! The leather looks so soft [emoji179]




Yay! It's Togo but I guess the leather has softened over the years hahaha


----------



## Louboutinista

I love how my Togo Birkins softened after using them for a while too &#128149;&#128149;


Oliviavivienne said:


> Yay! It's Togo but I guess the leather has soften over the years hahaha


----------



## Dolce

Louboutinista said:


> Just a simple striped peplum top with the Rouge Casaque B &#128522; Happy Tuesday ladies! &#128144;
> View attachment 3357589


My HG bag. Stunning!


----------



## Freckles1

Princess D said:


> Yesterday.... Chilling before a meeting
> View attachment 3358430




What a great color!!! What is it?


----------



## periogirl28

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3358519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me Rouge Garrance K28. What are your thoughts? Thanks for letting me share!!




Very well loved look, it's definitely got character. Congrats!


----------



## Gina123

hunnies74 said:


> Ladies, please help. Got this B35 yesterday, color is caramel but to be honest I'm not really sure about the color. Keep or return/sell?? TIA [emoji8]
> View attachment 3357855




Hunnies, this is a gorgeous B35. It's a classic versatile color and can be carried all year, dressed up or in jeans IMHO. 

That said, you have to love it. If this isn't the color for you, what color did you have in mind?

Wishing you the best! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Princess D said:


> Yesterday.... Chilling before a meeting
> View attachment 3358430





Blue jean? Gorgeous! 

That's where I'm about to go, SB. [emoji41]


----------



## Gina123

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3358519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me Rouge Garrance K28. What are your thoughts? Thanks for letting me share!!




It's beautiful!  At first, I thought the leather was tadelakt because of the sheen. Many congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3357905
> 
> 
> Going to an Hermes boutique to choose a special baby..[emoji43][emoji7]




What are you getting? [emoji16]


----------



## Gina123

Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3357862
> 
> 
> Small buggy joins the party. On a K25.




Love your K25 and the puffy buggy!


----------



## Love_Couture

Haven't post here for a while. Here was me yesterday doing a bit shopping with Ms K in blue nuit. I love my Ilana wedges. They are comfortable to walk on. Thanks all for letting me share. [emoji170]


----------



## Prada Prince

Hermezzy said:


> Wondrous...my dream bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you Dolce!! &#128536;


Dolce said:


> My HG bag. Stunning!


----------



## Blue Rain

Princess D said:


> Yesterday.... Chilling before a meeting
> View attachment 3358430




Nice chilling buddy you got there.


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> Haven't post here for a while. Here was me yesterday doing a bit shopping with Ms K in blue nuit. I love my Ilana wedges. They are comfortable to walk on. Thanks all for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3358653



Very comfy and chic shopping outfit!


----------



## Blue Rain

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3358519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me Rouge Garrance K28. What are your thoughts? Thanks for letting me share!!




She is a little rough around the edges, but that only shows she was well treasured and now she has a good home with you.


----------



## PIPET83

Gina123 said:


> What are you getting? [emoji16]




Hi.. Placing a SO. Craie and macassar B40 Togo leather PH.[emoji7]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Gina123 said:


> Love your K25 and the puffy buggy!




Thanks so much [emoji254][emoji259][emoji178]


----------



## Gina123

PIPET83 said:


> Hi.. Placing a SO. Craie and macassar B40 Togo leather PH.[emoji7]




That's very exciting!!! I hope you'll get a call on your SO in no time.


----------



## Gina123

I'm heading out to meet my dear tpfer to catch up over a dinner.

Can't believe this weather! Still pretty chilly in mid May.

Sporting anemone B25


----------



## tonkamama

Gina ~ Have fun tonight with the girls... You look gorgeous.  



Gina123 said:


> I'm heading out to meet my dear tpfer to catch up over a dinner.
> 
> Can't believe this weather! Still pretty chilly in mid May.
> 
> Sporting anemone B25
> View attachment 3358855



Princess ~ so chic and cool ~


Princess D said:


> Yesterday.... Chilling before a meeting
> View attachment 3358430



I am sucker for red bags..lol, so I would say keep it....  


Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3358519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me Rouge Garrance K28. What are your thoughts? Thanks for letting me share!!



Cute buggy 


Sarah_sarah said:


> View attachment 3357862
> 
> 
> Small buggy joins the party. On a K25.


----------



## PIPET83




----------



## Oleandered

Love_Couture said:


> Haven't post here for a while. Here was me yesterday doing a bit shopping with Ms K in blue nuit. I love my Ilana wedges. They are comfortable to walk on. Thanks all for letting me share. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3358653


Wonderful Ms K



Gina123 said:


> I'm heading out to meet my dear tpfer to catch up over a dinner.
> 
> Can't believe this weather! Still pretty chilly in mid May.
> 
> Sporting anemone B25
> View attachment 3358855


Chilly Chi-town? 
Have a great time Looking so good!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pursebop

Gina123 said:


> I'm heading out to meet my dear tpfer to catch up over a dinner.
> 
> Can't believe this weather! Still pretty chilly in mid May.
> 
> Sporting anemone B25
> View attachment 3358855


*you look gorgeous, that COAT, that BAG *


----------



## SandySummer

Gina123 said:


> I'm heading out to meet my dear tpfer to catch up over a dinner.
> 
> Can't believe this weather! Still pretty chilly in mid May.
> 
> Sporting anemone B25
> View attachment 3358855




Love your sneakers ... And closet!


----------



## Princess D

Gina123 said:


> Blue jean? Gorgeous!
> 
> That's where I'm about to go, SB. [emoji41]




Yeah!  Blue jean [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pursebop

* Lady Vermillion B mixed in with DIOR, and some CHANEL, *


----------



## Louboutinista

Ahhhh Vermillion!!! Soooo gorgeous [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 


******** said:


> * Lady Vermillion B mixed in with DIOR, and some CHANEL, *


----------



## Louboutinista

On the go in the Quicker sneakers &#127939;&#127939; and carrying the RS Birdie you are all too familiar with &#128517;


----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> On the go in the Quicker sneakers &#127939;&#127939; and carrying the RS Birdie you are all too familiar with &#128517;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359165


Very playful, bright, and cheerful!


----------



## nerimanna

collier de chien in graphite swift and a tete de cheval single horse head bangle


----------



## stacey_1805

Tea time with hello kitty


----------



## smile4me6

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3358895




Love this look!!!!! Pure sophistication!!!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Bolide and Burberry trench today! Love my Bolide so much.


----------



## Myrkur

Princess D said:


> Yesterday.... Chilling before a meeting
> View attachment 3358430




What a beautiful color blue!


----------



## Gina123

******** said:


> * Lady Vermillion B mixed in with DIOR, and some CHANEL, *




Thank you PB!

Your lady VB is gorgeous! You have to bring her out next to time we meet! [emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

nerimanna said:


> collier de chien in graphite swift and a tete de cheval single horse head bangle




Love these combo!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Myrkur said:


> Bolide and Burberry trench today! Love my Bolide so much.
> 
> View attachment 3359579




You bolide is a classic beauty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

Louboutinista said:


> On the go in the Quicker sneakers [emoji125][emoji125] and carrying the RS Birdie you are all too familiar with [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359165




Chic and on the go, you look great with Rose shocking!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

SandySummer said:


> Love your sneakers ... And closet!







******** said:


> *you look gorgeous, that COAT, that BAG *







Oleandered said:


> Wonderful Ms K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilly Chi-town?
> 
> Have a great time Looking so good!







tonkamama said:


> Gina ~ Have fun tonight with the girls... You look gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess ~ so chic and cool ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sucker for red bags..lol, so I would say keep it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute buggy




Thank you all for the kind words![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## tonkamama

******** ~ perfect collection and beautiful picture &#128525;



******** said:


> * Lady Vermillion B mixed in with DIOR, and some CHANEL, *



nerimanna ~ Very special, love both bracelets.  &#10084;&#65039;


nerimanna said:


> collier de chien in graphite swift and a tete de cheval single horse head bangle




Myrkur ~ so chic!


Myrkur said:


> Bolide and Burberry trench today! Love my Bolide so much.
> 
> View attachment 3359579



stacey_1805  ~ what's in the orange bag? 



stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 3359426
> 
> 
> Tea time with hello kitty


----------



## periogirl28

A slight detour. Gucci for Net-a-Porter top and main label shoes, Orange Poppy Kelly with Tutti Frutti Orange


----------



## new_to_lv

My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> A slight detour. Gucci for Net-a-Porter top and main label shoes, Orange Poppy Kelly with Tutti Frutti Orange
> 
> View attachment 3359688




Periogirl, you look tres chic as always! [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Periogirl, you look tres chic as always! [emoji8]




Thank you Gina123!


----------



## Myrkur

Gina123 said:


> You bolide is a classic beauty!







tonkamama said:


> ******** ~ perfect collection and beautiful picture [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerimanna ~ Very special, love both bracelets.  [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myrkur ~ so chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stacey_1805  ~ what's in the orange bag?




Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738




What color blue is this? I'm in love!!!


----------



## Blairbass

Myrkur said:


> Bolide and Burberry trench today! Love my Bolide so much.
> 
> View attachment 3359579


Your bolide is stunning!


----------



## Rami00

Goldie!


----------



## carrera993

Rami00 said:


> Goldie!




Beautiful Rami~! I've been waiting to see how you'll style her. 

PS: pretty toes! Love the blue.


----------



## carrera993

new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738



What a colour. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## slongson

new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ehy12

Rami00 said:


> Goldie!


Love!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atelierforward

******** said:


> * Lady Vermillion B mixed in with DIOR, and some CHANEL, *


Beautiful B! (and while this is the H thread, love your Diorever )


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> Goldie!


Super chic and classic!!


----------



## nerimanna

new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738


nice one! and stunning backdrop!


----------



## nerimanna

tonkamama said:


> ******** ~ perfect collection and beautiful picture &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> nerimanna ~ Very special, love both bracelets.  &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Myrkur ~ so chic!
> 
> 
> stacey_1805  ~ what's in the orange bag?


thank you!


----------



## nerimanna

Gina123 said:


> Love these combo!!! [emoji7]


thank you! i'm thinking of adding 1 more bracelet - something white... or would that be too much?


----------



## SandySummer

Louboutinista said:


> On the go in the Quicker sneakers [emoji125][emoji125] and carrying the RS Birdie you are all too familiar with [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359165




Love this and your outfit as always!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks ladies! I'm glad you guys haven't gotten sick of seeing it yet hahaha [emoji28] [emoji28] 



Gina123 said:


> Chic and on the go, you look great with Rose shocking!!! [emoji7]





SandySummer said:


> Love this and your outfit as always!


----------



## Hermezzy

new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738


Exquis!! What blue is that?


----------



## new_to_lv

Myrkur said:


> What color blue is this? I'm in love!!!




I am in love too [emoji7][emoji7] It is the color blue de galice [emoji170]


----------



## new_to_lv

carrera993 said:


> What a colour. Absolutely stunning.



Thank you!!



slongson said:


> So pretty! Congrats!


Thank you!!




nerimanna said:


> nice one! and stunning backdrop!


That you!! Yes the view from Eze in France is to die for...



Hermezzy said:


> Exquis!! What blue is that?




Thank you. It is the blue de galice...


----------



## Myrkur

Blairbass said:


> Your bolide is stunning!




Thank you Blairbass!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> On the go in the Quicker sneakers &#55356;&#57283;&#55356;&#57283; and carrying the RS Birdie you are all too familiar with &#55357;&#56837;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359165



Happy to be your twin with the Quicker sneakers, *Louboutinista* ~ aren't they the best? 

Now I am obsessed with the black Goal sneakers, lol.


----------



## Louboutinista

Oh yea they are such classic! And white sneakers will never go out of style! &#128522;&#128149;&#128149;

Oh and please post your Goal sneakers when you've got them!


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy to be your twin with the Quicker sneakers, *Louboutinista* ~ aren't they the best?
> 
> Now I am obsessed with the black Goal sneakers, lol.


----------



## JWiseman

new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738



Stunning color and stunning backdrop, where was this taken?!?


----------



## Louboutinista

Rouge Casaque Birdie with Manolo Hangisi  Have a great Friday everyone! xx


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Louboutinista said:


> Rouge Casaque Birdie with Manolo Hangisi  Have a great Friday everyone! xx
> 
> View attachment 3360442
> 
> View attachment 3360440




This is gorgeous, but I wonder what you mean by Birdie?


----------



## coucou chanel

My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.


----------



## hedgwin99

coucou chanel said:


> My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.




Wow!! Lucky u! Have fun


----------



## EmileH

coucou chanel said:


> My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.




Lots of eye candy. Enjoy! [emoji23]


----------



## Blue Rain

coucou chanel said:


> My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.




You are as fab as she is.


----------



## essiedub

Louboutinista said:


> Just a simple striped peplum top with the Rouge Casaque B &#128522; Happy Tuesday ladies! &#128144;
> View attachment 3357589



*Loubounista* you look great! Love the top! Who makes it? And what is that Chanel thing?


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista, love your red B and the charm!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe! &#128522; That top is from Zara and that is a Chanel umbrella peeking out of the bag lol -- it's been raining here a lot so the purchase was well justified! &#128541;


essiedub said:


> *Loubounista* you look great! Love the top! Who makes it? And what is that Chanel thing?




Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe!! &#128536;&#128149;


cremel said:


> Louboutinista, love your red B and the charm!


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow what a fabulous life your B is leading! &#128521;


coucou chanel said:


> My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.


----------



## cremel

Coucou
Black B with GHW! The waiting list is awfully long in US. Beautiful!! How did you fetch that baby in Cannes?


----------



## periogirl28

coucou chanel said:


> My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.



Posh life! Enjoy!


----------



## carrera993

coucou chanel said:


> My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.



Congrats on the "fresh" B! Beautiful, as is the setting.
(You're not alone... I'd have a hard time keeping my cool with Mr Brody close enough to touch too, lol. GREAT actor.)


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 ~ you look lovely in your new outfit with your orange poppy...&#127818;



periogirl28 said:


> A slight detour. Gucci for Net-a-Porter top and main label
> 
> shoes, Orange Poppy Kelly with Tutti Frutti Orange
> 
> View attachment 3359688



new_to_lv ~ so pretty.



new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738



Rami00 ~ love your outfit and Goldie.  &#128525;



Rami00 said:


> Goldie!


----------



## ehy12

coucou chanel said:


> My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.


So gorgeous!!! Is this noir ghw??!!! Have a great time!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## coucou chanel

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow!! Lucky u! Have fun





Blue Rain said:


> You are as fab as she is.





Louboutinista said:


> Wow what a fabulous life your B is leading! &#128521;





cremel said:


> Coucou
> Black B with GHW! The waiting list is awfully long in US. Beautiful!! How did you fetch that baby in Cannes?





periogirl28 said:


> Posh life! Enjoy!





carrera993 said:


> Congrats on the "fresh" B! Beautiful, as is the setting.
> (You're not alone... I'd have a hard time keeping my cool with Mr Brody close enough to touch too, lol. GREAT actor.)



Thank you ladies 
Yes, she's B30 noir ghw, my HG 
Here she is in Monaco, almost gave DH a heart attack


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ you look lovely in your new outfit with your orange poppy...[emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new_to_lv ~ so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rami00 ~ love your outfit and Goldie.  [emoji7]




Thank you dear Tonkamama!


----------



## periogirl28

coucou chanel said:


> View attachment 3360762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies
> 
> Yes, she's B30 noir ghw, my HG
> 
> Here she is in Monaco, almost gave DH a heart attack




Ooo er that's scary! Are you near the Japanese Gardens?


----------



## hbr

Rami00 said:


> Goldie!




LOOOVE it!!  Especially with all white. So so elegant. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## OKComputer

Rami00 said:


> Goldie!



OMG YES!!!!! Gorgeous!!! I love your shoes too - can I ask who makes them?


----------



## SandySummer

coucou chanel said:


> View attachment 3360762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies
> 
> Yes, she's B30 noir ghw, my HG
> 
> Here she is in Monaco, almost gave DH a heart attack




Pretty! You are having quite an adventure!


----------



## Gina123

British American Business Annual Awards Dinner tonight. Business attire. [emoji5]&#65039;




Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rouge H

Gina123 said:


> British American Business Annual Awards Dinner tonight. Business attire. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3361076
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;


You look amazing!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

coucou chanel said:


> My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.



You got a star on your table, forget about Brody !!


----------



## new_to_lv

JWiseman said:


> Stunning color and stunning backdrop, where was this taken?!?




It is in Eze, France, just outside of Nice!! Beautiful place [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

We are just in the kitchen sitting pretty


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Gina123 said:


> British American Business Annual Awards Dinner tonight. Business attire. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3361076
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;



*Gina* - I love the white look this summer !!


----------



## cremel

it's Friday lets go out[emoji3]


----------



## cremel

Gina123 said:


> British American Business Annual Awards Dinner tonight. Business attire. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3361076
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful!


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> We are just in the kitchen sitting pretty
> View attachment 3361136
> View attachment 3361137




Love them!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carrera993

coucou chanel said:


> View attachment 3360762
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies
> Yes, she's B30 noir ghw, my HG
> Here she is in Monaco, almost gave DH a heart attack




WOWZA (deep intake of breath) I see why you almost gave DH a heart attack, LOL, That bag is sooo close to the edge... one little unexpected gush of wind and... 

A stunning bag and a stunning setting. 

More photos please~!!


----------



## Hermezzy

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Gina* - I love the white look this summer !!


WOW!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Hermezzy

cremel said:


> View attachment 3361186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Friday lets go out[emoji3]


Radiant!! Entrancing!  What blue is that!?


----------



## cremel

Hermezzy said:


> Radiant!! Entrancing!  What blue is that!?




It's Izmir blue.  Thank you dear[emoji4]


----------



## blueberryjam

new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738



I  this picture!


----------



## smile4me6

cremel said:


> View attachment 3361186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Friday lets go out[emoji3]




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## coucou chanel

ehy12 said:


> So gorgeous!!! Is this noir ghw??!!! Have a great time!!!


Sorry, I replied to your question in my previous post but forgot to tag you. Yes dear, it's noir ghw, I couldn't believe my luck 



periogirl28 said:


> Ooo er that's scary! Are you near the Japanese Gardens?


It's by the oceanographic museum &#128522;



SandySummer said:


> Pretty! You are having quite an adventure!


Thank you, we're on a road trip to celebrate scoring my second B in Paris. We did the same last year (just different destinations)  when I scored my first 



chkpfbeliever said:


> You got a star on your table, forget about Brody !!


Thank you, dear! It's true that she got a lot of attention from the other female diners!



carrera993 said:


> WOWZA (deep intake of breath) I see why you almost gave DH a heart attack, LOL, That bag is sooo close to the edge... one little unexpected gush of wind and...
> 
> A stunning bag and a stunning setting.
> 
> More photos please~!!


Haha DH said the same about the unexpected gush of wind 
I'll try to post more pics!


----------



## periogirl28

coucou chanel said:


> Sorry, I replied to your question in my previous post but forgot to tag you. Yes dear, it's noir ghw, I couldn't believe my luck
> 
> 
> It's by the oceanographic museum &#128522;
> 
> 
> Thank you, we're on a road trip to celebrate scoring my second B in Paris. We did the same last year (just different destinations)  when I scored my first
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear! It's true that she got a lot of attention from the other female diners!
> 
> 
> Haha DH said the same about the unexpected gush of wind
> I'll try to post more pics!



Oh I loved that museum, just like something out of a Tin Tin comic!
I can imagine Brody losing out on the attention hahaha! 
Enjoy!


----------



## coucou chanel

new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738


Stunning visual!



Gina123 said:


> British American Business Annual Awards Dinner tonight. Business attire. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3361076
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;


I love the whole look, so classy!



Freckles1 said:


> We are just in the kitchen sitting pretty
> View attachment 3361136
> View attachment 3361137


They look lovely hanging out together 



cremel said:


> View attachment 3361186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Friday lets go out[emoji3]


Beauuutiful blue!


----------



## cremel

Thank you Coucou


----------



## cremel

@coucou, when you get a chance, share with us on how you scored this beauty!


----------



## cremel

smile4me6 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!




Thank you dear!


----------



## littleblackbag

Gina123 said:


> British American Business Annual Awards Dinner tonight. Business attire. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3361076
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;



STUNNING, simply stunning


----------



## littleblackbag

new_to_lv said:


> My first Hermes bag out for the first time. [emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3359738



Love this pic, bag matches the sea beautifully.


----------



## ashlie

Finally put my new twillys on my Céline!! Thank you so much for posting such amazing pictures and letting me share [emoji171]&#129303;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

ashlie said:


> Finally put my new twillys on my Céline!! Thank you so much for posting such amazing pictures and letting me share [emoji171]&#129303;
> 
> View attachment 3361657




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji1]very nice colors!


----------



## cremel

My friend and I were on the same day 5/19, heading to the gathering now, though it's already 5/21, it's fun to meet my best friends. [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

It's a 30 B, 2016 rose jaspur


----------



## luxi_max

Marine Box K32.  She was waiting patiently to go to a zoo today.


----------



## LovetheLux

cremel said:


> View attachment 3361958
> View attachment 3361959
> View attachment 3361960
> 
> 
> My friend and I were on the same day 5/19, heading to the gathering now, though it's already 5/21, it's fun to meet my best friends. [emoji3]


Lovely color.....


----------



## cremel

LovetheLux said:


> Lovely color.....




Thank you dear![emoji1]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

luxi_max said:


> Marine Box K32.  She was waiting patiently to go to a zoo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362078



Lovely, and I adore Hape for toys. So whimsical and fresh.


----------



## ashlie

cremel said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji1]very nice colors!




Thank you!! [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Louboutinista

Happy Sunday! My RC with another Audrey Hepburn tee [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share ladies! [emoji253]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Sunday! My RC with another Audrey Hepburn tee [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share ladies! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3362209



What a fun Audrey Hepburn T-shirt! Have a white distressed Jackie-O Tee that receives so many compliments it is unbelievable. 
These style icons never go out of fashion. 

Cousins with your RC, it is a beautiful B and my favorite H red.


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> It's a 30 B, 2016 rose jaspur



Congrats, a really stunning bright!


----------



## periogirl28

luxi_max said:


> Marine Box K32.  She was waiting patiently to go to a zoo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362078



Very stunning in Box!


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Sunday! My RC with another Audrey Hepburn tee [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share ladies! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3362209



You action shots are always such a nice burst of colours and prints!


----------



## LemonBrulee

ashlie said:


> Finally put my new twillys on my Céline!! Thank you so much for posting such amazing pictures and letting me share [emoji171]&#129303;
> 
> View attachment 3361657




They're perfect on your Celine [emoji177]


----------



## periogirl28

Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Love this picture! So cheerful [emoji253] [emoji253] 


luxi_max said:


> Marine Box K32.  She was waiting patiently to go to a zoo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362078


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks sweetie [emoji5]  I agree these style icons never go out of style and make great t-shirts lol!


VigeeLeBrun said:


> What a fun Audrey Hepburn T-shirt! Have a white distressed Jackie-O Tee that receives so many compliments it is unbelievable.
> These style icons never go out of fashion.
> 
> Cousins with your RC, it is a beautiful B and my favorite H red.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe &#128149; you probably won't believe it but I'm a neutral kinda gal! &#128513;


periogirl28 said:


> You action shots are always such a nice burst of colours and prints!


----------



## Louboutinista

This is the kind of spring clean I don't mind doing hahaha [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji177] 


periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218


----------



## luxi_max

Louboutinista said:


> Love this picture! So cheerful [emoji253] [emoji253]




Thanks, Louboutinista.  I love adding a touch of bright colors to my neutral outfits


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218




Do you need help clean up? Hehe.  After reading Marie Kondo's book, I got rid of 2/3 of my stuff (but none was H)


----------



## Tall1Grl

periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218



Periogirl28, thank you for sharing this! Its adorable!


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> Very stunning in Box!




Thanks!  I love box.  Wish it was scratch resistant


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luxi_max said:


> Thanks!  I love box.  *Wish it was scratch resistant*



That is why I can NOT own box leather, I am too OCD, lol.


----------



## luxi_max

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Lovely, and I adore Hape for toys. So whimsical and fresh.




Thanks!  I love all hape, haba, and tegu toys.  For my son of course


----------



## Gina123

littleblackbag said:


> STUNNING, simply stunning







coucou chanel said:


> Stunning visual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the whole look, so classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look lovely hanging out together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauuutiful blue!




Thank you Ladies for the kind words! [emoji8]


----------



## Louboutinista

Yea I know how it feels! [emoji25]  So I got mine pre-loved which already has developed a nice patina over the leather. That way I don't feel overly "protective" of the bag when I go out [emoji16] 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is why I can NOT own box leather, I am too OCD, lol.


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Sunday! My RC with another Audrey Hepburn tee [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share ladies! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3362209




Love your outfit. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218




LOL[emoji257]


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, a really stunning bright!




Thank you dear![emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

luxi_max said:


> Marine Box K32.  She was waiting patiently to go to a zoo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362078




Great display!! I love your K and my toddler will love your wooden toy!![emoji106]


----------



## megt10

Gina123 said:


> British American Business Annual Awards Dinner tonight. Business attire. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3361076
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;



You look stunning. Love everything.


----------



## megt10

coucou chanel said:


> My new B30 (fresh from Paris FSH!) in Cannes. We're waiting for our food and I'm trying not to fangirl too hard as Adrien Brody hangs out right next to us.



Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## megt10

coucou chanel said:


> View attachment 3360762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies
> Yes, she's B30 noir ghw, my HG
> Here she is in Monaco, almost gave DH a heart attack



What a gorgeous photo. I am sure DH was a tad worried that looks like a long drop.


----------



## megt10

Freckles1 said:


> We are just in the kitchen sitting pretty
> View attachment 3361136
> View attachment 3361137





cremel said:


> View attachment 3361186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Friday lets go out[emoji3]





ashlie said:


> Finally put my new twillys on my Céline!! Thank you so much for posting such amazing pictures and letting me share [emoji171]&#129303;
> 
> View attachment 3361657



Beautiful bags!


----------



## periogirl28

luxi_max said:


> Do you need help clean up? Hehe.  After reading Marie Kondo's book, I got rid of 2/3 of my stuff (but none was H)





Tall1Grl said:


> Periogirl28, thank you for sharing this! Its adorable!





cremel said:


> LOL[emoji257]



It makes me laugh too, the pic was taken by DS as I balanced the boxes. Cleared out clothes and shoes but no H!


----------



## luxi_max

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is why I can NOT own box leather, I am too OCD, lol.




I am OCD too.  When I got the bag, I thought she would be my everyday bag.  Guess what? she has been sitting in my closet (so predictable!!! and barely got taken out.


----------



## luxi_max

cremel said:


> Great display!! I love your K and my toddler will love your wooden toy!![emoji106]




Thanks, cremel!  I hope my toddler does not grow out of wooden toys anytime soon.  I love those toys as much as he does hehe.


----------



## Gina123

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Gina* - I love the white look this summer !!




Thank you dear! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

cremel said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

coucou chanel said:


> View attachment 3360762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies
> 
> Yes, she's B30 noir ghw, my HG
> 
> Here she is in Monaco, almost gave DH a heart attack







cremel said:


> View attachment 3361186
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's Friday lets go out[emoji3]




These are gorgeous blue Birkins!!! [emoji7]


----------



## thyme

luxi_max said:


> Marine Box K32.  She was waiting patiently to go to a zoo today



stunning boxcalf!


----------



## luxi_max

chincac said:


> stunning boxcalf!




Thanks, chincac!


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> You look stunning. Love everything.







cremel said:


> View attachment 3361958
> View attachment 3361959
> View attachment 3361960
> 
> 
> My friend and I were on the same day 5/19, heading to the gathering now, though it's already 5/21, it's fun to meet my best friends. [emoji3]




Thank you ladies! [emoji8]

Cremel, love the bright B and hope you had fun with friends.


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218




Love this!!! Perfect avatar picture? [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Sunday! My RC with another Audrey Hepburn tee [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share ladies! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3362209




Happy Sunday to you Louboutinista!

Love your Tee and B! Uber cool! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

luxi_max said:


> Marine Box K32.  She was waiting patiently to go to a zoo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362078




M's K is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

cremel said:


> View attachment 3361958
> View attachment 3361959
> View attachment 3361960
> 
> 
> My friend and I were on the same day 5/19, heading to the gathering now, though it's already 5/21, it's fun to meet my best friends. [emoji3]


Love the color of this bag.


luxi_max said:


> Marine Box K32.  She was waiting patiently to go to a zoo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362078


So pretty and the twilly is fabulous with it.


Louboutinista said:


> Happy Sunday! My RC with another Audrey Hepburn tee [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share ladies! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3362209


What a great B and I love the tee.


periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218



Fabulous!


----------



## Gina123

Happy Sunday ladies.
Quick grocery run with my plomb Evie. [emoji41]


----------



## megt10

At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.


----------



## MSO13

Lunch date with DH after a long few weeks of work. 
Indigo Swift Jige, Barenia watch band and new Picnic Barenia bangle on it's first outing 

View attachment 3362517


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.




You look lovely megt! Gris T is a great neutral color B. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lunch date with DH after a long few weeks of work.
> Indigo Swift Jige, Barenia watch band and new Picnic Barenia bangle on it's first outing
> 
> View attachment 3362517




Love the indigo jige and what a fun bracelet! [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.




Elegant!!![emoji106]


----------



## luxi_max

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.




You look great!  Lovely outfit!  And the Gris T B is tdf


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lunch date with DH after a long few weeks of work.
> Indigo Swift Jige, Barenia watch band and new Picnic Barenia bangle on it's first outing
> 
> View attachment 3362517




Very special bracelet!


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218




Love this photo haha! What's in the round box? Is it a hat? If so, I need to buy a hat just for the reason I love the fact it's in a round hat box as traditional hat boxes if you know what I mean [emoji81]


----------



## Myrkur

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lunch date with DH after a long few weeks of work.
> Indigo Swift Jige, Barenia watch band and new Picnic Barenia bangle on it's first outing
> 
> View attachment 3362517




Is that the picnic bangle from new season ?


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lunch date with DH after a long few weeks of work.
> Indigo Swift Jige, Barenia watch band and new Picnic Barenia bangle on it's first outing
> 
> View attachment 3362517




I am loving everything in this pic including the shirt cuff! [emoji6]


----------



## cremel

Gina123 said:


> Happy Sunday ladies.
> Quick grocery run with my plomb Evie. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362485




LOL grocery run with style[emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.




Meg you just look so adorable and happy!


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Happy Sunday ladies.
> Quick grocery run with my plomb Evie. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362485




It's a great bag for errands isn't it!


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Love this!!! Perfect avatar picture? [emoji6]




Yes I think so!


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> Love this photo haha! What's in the round box? Is it a hat? If so, I need to buy a hat just for the reason I love the fact it's in a round hat box as traditional hat boxes if you know what I mean [emoji81]




The box is oval which is even cuter to me. I was told not many stores buy the hat box so check first. Am storing my winter wool hats away.


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218




this is so cute!


----------



## ehy12

periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218


Lol!!


----------



## MSO13

Gina123 said:


> Love the indigo jige and what a fun bracelet! [emoji3]







cremel said:


> Very special bracelet!




thanks ladies!



Myrkur said:


> Is that the picnic bangle from new season ?



yes, I saw it lying in the enamel case at the Dallas boutique 



periogirl28 said:


> I am loving everything in this pic including the shirt cuff! [emoji6]




thank you, I love this print so much-I'm so glad I got this sweatshirt! [emoji7]


----------



## megt10

Gina123 said:


> Happy Sunday ladies.
> Quick grocery run with my plomb Evie. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362485



Fabulous. I love your closet.


----------



## megt10

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lunch date with DH after a long few weeks of work.
> Indigo Swift Jige, Barenia watch band and new Picnic Barenia bangle on it's first outing
> 
> View attachment 3362517



Love everything. The bangle is adorable and perfect for summer.


----------



## megt10

Gina123 said:


> You look lovely megt! Gris T is a great neutral color B. [emoji7]


Thank you, Gina. 


cremel said:


> Elegant!!![emoji106]


You are very kind. Thank you.


luxi_max said:


> You look great!  Lovely outfit!  And the Gris T B is tdf


Thanks. Gris T is really my only neutral color B. I am usually a color girl but I absolutely adore it.


periogirl28 said:


> Meg you just look so adorable and happy!



Thank you. I was on my way to place my SO K so I was pretty happy.


----------



## Freckles1

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.




Gorgeous Meg!!! Which shawl is that? Stunning!!


----------



## Gina123

Going out to walk my Ela.


----------



## ashlie

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.




You look so fabulous!


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> British American Business Annual Awards Dinner tonight. Business attire. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3361076
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]&#65039;




You look fabulous!!!


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Going out to walk my Ela.
> View attachment 3362617




Love all the white!!! And the pooch too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gina123 said:


> Going out to walk my Ela.
> View attachment 3362617



Adorable pic,* Gina*!!! Thanks.


----------



## Sappho

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.




Love your whole look!! Fabulous bag, fabulous accessories!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Oh that scarf and B! Beautiful &#128149;&#128149;


megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.


----------



## tabbi001

Gina123 said:


> Going out to walk my Ela.
> View attachment 3362617



Ela looks so cute!&#9786;


----------



## cremel

Gina123 said:


> Going out to walk my Ela.
> View attachment 3362617




Love your white gypsy and bracelets!


----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> Happy Sunday! My RC with another Audrey Hepburn tee [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share ladies! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3362209


That bag is just gorgeous and accessorized perfectly!


----------



## Hermezzy

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.


Very chic! LOVE the karlito accent!


----------



## Hermezzy

Gina123 said:


> Going out to walk my Ela.
> View attachment 3362617


Cute pic! I LOVE light colored bags...that jypsiere is to die for!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you love &#128149;&#128149;


Hermezzy said:


> That bag is just gorgeous and accessorized perfectly!


----------



## Serva1

Gina123 said:


> Going out to walk my Ela.
> View attachment 3362617




Love everything in this pic. White is my fave colour [emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.




Megt, you look so good!!! Love your happy friendly pics. So happy to be twins with the Fendi bug.


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Doing some Spring tidying up recently. Haha!
> 
> View attachment 3362218




Love this pic, green with envy about the round hatbox [emoji172]


----------



## Serva1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lunch date with DH after a long few weeks of work.
> Indigo Swift Jige, Barenia watch band and new Picnic Barenia bangle on it's first outing
> 
> View attachment 3362517




MrsO your barenia summer bracelet, so gorgeous [emoji177] Happy to see a first action pic after drooling over the H s/s collection pics. Looks great on you [emoji1]


----------



## tabbi001

It's raining so hard!!! I don't care if I'm dripping, as long as my pico is safe and dry inside a garbage bag &#128517;&#128517;&#128518;&#128518;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Louboutinista

Haha this is too funny &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


tabbi001 said:


> It's raining so hard!!! I don't care if I'm dripping, as long as my pico is safe and dry inside a garbage bag &#128517;&#128517;&#128518;&#128518;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Love this pic, green with envy about the round hatbox [emoji172]




Buy a hat and ask for a box at FSH!


----------



## Serva1

At the airport waiting for my Paris flight


----------



## peppers90

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight



beautiful set up!!


----------



## peppers90

megt10 said:


> At SCP yesterday with my Gris T B.



perfectly accessorized!


----------



## luxi_max

Gina123 said:


> Going out to walk my Ela.
> View attachment 3362617



You are so stylish and Ela is so adorable!


----------



## luxi_max

Gina123 said:


> M's K is gorgeous!


 Thanks, Gina!  I am sure in love with Ms. K.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight




Have fun! Can't wait to see what you buy. [emoji4]


----------



## luxi_max

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight



Nice!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cremel said:


> View attachment 3361958
> View attachment 3361959
> View attachment 3361960
> 
> 
> My friend and I were on the same day 5/19, heading to the gathering now, though it's already 5/21, it's fun to meet my best friends. [emoji3]



Ohhhh I'd love to see the twillies tied on your RJ baby! Looks like the interior color of the cat is RJ? Is that right? The rest of the twilly is red....


----------



## megt10

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous Meg!!! Which shawl is that? Stunning!!



Thank you. The shawl is La Femme aux Semelles de Vent one of my all time favorites.


----------



## megt10

Gina123 said:


> Going out to walk my Ela.
> View attachment 3362617


Such a stylish dog walking outfit. Absolutely love it.


ashlie said:


> You look so fabulous!


Thank you.


Sappho said:


> Love your whole look!! Fabulous bag, fabulous accessories!!!


Thanks so much.


Louboutinista said:


> Oh that scarf and B! Beautiful &#128149;&#128149;


Thank you. 


Hermezzy said:


> Very chic! LOVE the karlito accent!


Thank you.


Serva1 said:


> Megt, you look so good!!! Love your happy friendly pics. So happy to be twins with the Fendi bug.


Thanks, Serva. My bug got molested at Hermes. I put my bag down and this man came up and started fondling it. I was so shocked.


----------



## megt10

tabbi001 said:


> It's raining so hard!!! I don't care if I'm dripping, as long as my pico is safe and dry inside a garbage bag &#128517;&#128517;&#128518;&#128518;&#128514;&#128514;


Too funny. 


Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight


Have a wonderful trip. So envious. I can't wait to see what you buy.


peppers90 said:


> perfectly accessorized!


Thanks so much.


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight




So pretty! Safe flight!


----------



## tonkamama

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight



travel in style &#9992;&#65039;  Enjoy your trip


----------



## tonkamama

Gina123 said:


> Going out to walk my Ela.
> View attachment 3362617



Great photo!  Loveee &#10084;&#65039;&#128054;&#128092;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

Heading out to run errands...  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight


 
Beautiful bag and picture as well.


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight


Have a great trip!!


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight




Have a wonderful trip and good luck with your shopping [emoji1]


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight



gorgeous pic!! can't wait to see your goodies


----------



## cremel

It's Monday&#128580;. What happened to the weekend?! Where did it go? &#129300;Heading to office ...


----------



## Rami00

RC in action!


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh I'd love to see the twillies tied on your RJ baby! Looks like the interior color of the cat is RJ? Is that right? The rest of the twilly is red....




Yes that's correct. I am crazy about the cats twillies and scarves H designed for the past two years. When I saw this twilly it was love at first sight. [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> RC in action!




Lovely red B.  The all time classic color. In addition to that love your shoes. Where did you get those?


----------



## Gina123

Sappho said:


> You look fabulous!!!







Sappho said:


> Love all the white!!! And the pooch too!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Adorable pic,* Gina*!!! Thanks.







tabbi001 said:


> Ela looks so cute![emoji5]







cremel said:


> Love your white gypsy and bracelets!







Hermezzy said:


> Cute pic! I LOVE light colored bags...that jypsiere is to die for!







Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic. White is my fave colour [emoji177]




Thank you all for the kind words. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]

Ela is no stranger to H boutique or H scarves. I practiced friendship knot on her when she was a puppy. [emoji190] 

And white is one of my fav color for summer next to Gold and turquoise! [emoji16]


----------



## Gina123

Rami00 said:


> RC in action!




You look a Great Rami and love the pop color of RC B action! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

cremel said:


> View attachment 3363500
> 
> 
> It's Monday&#128580;. What happened to the weekend?! Where did it go? &#129300;Heading to office ...




I know what you mean but great way to start beginning of the week with a bright red GP! [emoji6]


----------



## Gina123

tonkamama said:


> Heading out to run errands...  Thanks for letting me share.







tonkamama said:


> Great photo!  Loveee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji190][emoji162]




Thank you Tonkanama! [emoji8]

Your Black B is a beauty. [emoji8]


----------



## cremel

Gina123 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]
> 
> Ela is no stranger to H boutique or H scarves. I practiced friendship knot on her when she was a puppy. [emoji190]
> 
> And white is one of my fav color for summer next to Gold and turquoise! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3363584




Oh my goodness bebe Ela is wearing Hermes. LOL! Too cute![emoji252]


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> Such a stylish dog walking outfit. Absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Serva. My bug got molested at Hermes. I put my bag down and this man came up and started fondling it. I was so shocked.







luxi_max said:


> You are so stylish and Ela is so adorable!







Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic. White is my fave colour [emoji177]







Hermezzy said:


> Cute pic! I LOVE light colored bags...that jypsiere is to die for!







cremel said:


> Love your white gypsy and bracelets!







tabbi001 said:


> Ela looks so cute![emoji5]







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Adorable pic,* Gina*!!! Thanks.







Sappho said:


> Love all the white!!! And the pooch too!







Sappho said:


> You look fabulous!!!




Thank you all for kind words! [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight




Have a wonderful time in Paris and good luck at the FSH if you are going there. [emoji6]


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> It's a great bag for errands isn't it!




Yes, any cross body bags are great for errands. [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## Freckles1

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3363249
> 
> At the airport waiting for my Paris flight




Yippee!!


----------



## EmileH

Gina123 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]
> 
> Ela is no stranger to H boutique or H scarves. I practiced friendship knot on her when she was a puppy. [emoji190]
> 
> And white is one of my fav color for summer next to Gold and turquoise! [emoji16]
> View attachment 3363584




Awwww! So cute!


----------



## weibandy

tonkamama said:


> Heading out to run errands...  Thanks for letting me share.



Love this edgy plus classic look!  Very smart.


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh I'd love to see the twillies tied on your RJ baby! Looks like the interior color of the cat is RJ? Is that right? The rest of the twilly is red....




Here you go. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 i don't usually use the same color for the bag and twillies but I love the cats so much that I could not resist the design.[emoji1]


----------



## cremel

on 5/22 two years ago we found out I was pregnant with our first baby who is now a toddler. I was 8 months along when I went to Vegas and visited H shop( no drink or anything just shopped around and scrolled a bit for New Year's Eve ). Now my baby is running around the house and I have more H goodies also. [emoji1]


----------



## Louboutinista

They go so perfectly together!! &#128525;&#128149;&#128149;


cremel said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363908
> View attachment 3363909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't usually use the same color for the bag and twillies but I love the cats so much that I could not resist the design.[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Buy a hat and ask for a box at FSH!




Will definitely look at the selection. After seeing that hatbox I'm suddenly in desperate need of a summerhat [emoji3]


----------



## Louboutinista

Wearing my new Louboutin Body Strass with my good ol' gold Kelly [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


----------



## Serva1

peppers90 said:


> beautiful set up!!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Have fun! Can't wait to see what you buy. [emoji4]







luxi_max said:


> Nice!  Have a wonderful trip!







megt10 said:


> Thanks, Serva. My bug got molested at Hermes. I put my bag down and this man came up and started fondling it. I was so shocked.







NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful bag and picture as well.







ehy12 said:


> Have a great trip!!







cremel said:


> Have a wonderful trip and good luck with your shopping [emoji1]







chincac said:


> gorgeous pic!! can't wait to see your goodies







Gina123 said:


> Have a wonderful time in Paris and good luck at the FSH if you are going there. [emoji6]







Freckles1 said:


> Yippee!!




Thank you all lovely tPFers [emoji173]&#65039; Wish we could have a huge tpF meeting here, members only, and reserve the store for 1hr exclusively for us. Unfortunately I'm not acquainted with the family so I cannot pull some strings...We are such spokespersons for Hermès.


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> They go so perfectly together!! [emoji7][emoji177][emoji177]




Thank you dear!


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Wearing my new Louboutin Body Strass with my good ol' gold Kelly [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]
> View attachment 3363972
> View attachment 3363973




Holly crap that's stunning!!! What a perfect match. Love the belt the bag and the super lovely shoes. [emoji106][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]you deserve some roses for sharing this.


----------



## cremel

Dear Louboutin, I could also see that you have a perfect figure!!! I need to lose 15 lbs baby fat &#128580;


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> Thanks, Serva. My bug got molested at Hermes. I put my bag down and this man came up and started fondling it. I was so shocked.




We all know there are so many primitive people in this world with no manners, but every time something like this happens it's chocking and upsetting. Happened to me once at FSH with one of my Bs, I was stunned but now prepared and if there ever is a next time the man will definitely get a few selective words. 

You are such a sweet lady, hugs [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> We all know there are so many primitive people in this world with no manners, but every time something like this happens it's chocking and upsetting. Happened to me once at FSH with one of my Bs, I was stunned but now prepared and if there ever is a next time the man will definitely get a few selective words.
> 
> You are such a sweet lady, hugs [emoji173]&#65039;




What do they want?? They look inside ?


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks Cremel! [emoji8] [emoji177]  And oh sweetie, I so don't have a perfect figure! I'm only 5 ft tall haha &#128513;&#128513;



cremel said:


> Holly crap that's stunning!!! What a perfect match. Love the belt the bag and the super lovely shoes. [emoji106][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]you deserve some roses for sharing this.





cremel said:


> Dear Louboutin, I could also see that you have a perfect figure!!! I need to lose 15 lbs baby fat &#128580;


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks Cremel! [emoji8] [emoji177]  And oh sweetie, I so don't have a perfect figure! I'm only 5 ft tall haha [emoji16][emoji16]




5'1"here. I used to think if only there is a way to pull me longer...


----------



## tabbi001

Loving my mors scarf ring! So many ways to use it &#128518;


----------



## Serva1

cremel said:


> What do they want?? They look inside ?




This person was feeling the leather between his fingers. A very repulsive big man dressed in a black leather jacket and there was actually three of them, one of them molested my bag that was placed right next to me on the glass counter. They didn't stand in line just appeared from nowhere and it all happened so quickly and I was so upset that I couldn't say a word. Another time at the rtw section a women approached my bag but my SA was quick to correct her so she didn't have time to touch my barenia Princess.

Now back to topic [emoji3]


----------



## Louboutinista

Me too... I even took stupid pills that claimed to help you grow taller! Now though, I embrace my size and realized I don't need to look like Alessandra Ambrosio to be pretty &#128513;


cremel said:


> 5'1"here. I used to think if only there is a way to pull me longer...


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Me too... I even took stupid pills that claimed to help you grow taller! Now though, I embrace my size and realized I don't need to look like Alessandra Ambrosio to be pretty [emoji16]




LOL good thinking !![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363908
> View attachment 3363909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't usually use the same color for the bag and twillies but I love the cats so much that I could not resist the design.[emoji1]



Love the color of your bag and twillies!


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Love the color of your bag and twillies!




Thanks my dear!! What happened to your bag yesterday? Was it all dry in that garbage bag?&#129299;


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> This person was feeling the leather between his fingers. A very repulsive big man dressed in a black leather jacket and there was actually three of them, one of them molested my bag that was placed right next to me on the glass counter. They didn't stand in line just appeared from nowhere and it all happened so quickly and I was so upset that I couldn't say a word. Another time at the rtw section a women approached my bag but my SA was quick to correct her so she didn't have time to touch my barenia Princess.
> 
> Now back to topic [emoji3]




Ok I see. That's really annoying.  Don't forget to share your trip with us. I miss France so much. My husband is French. We used to go every year...until the babies were born.  Hopefully we could make it by end of this year...&#129300;I got three B during my trips to France. 

It's funny that I am more eager than you on what you will get this time. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Thanks my dear!! What happened to your bag yesterday? Was it all dry in that garbage bag?&#129299;



Yup its perfectly dry inside the garbage bag! I stepped out of my car and the security guard was looking incredulously at the garbage bag in my hand. I had to explain to him that I didn't want my bag to get wet &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Serva1

cremel said:


> Ok I see. That's really annoying.  Don't forget to share your trip with us. I miss France so much. My husband is French. We used to go every year...until the babies were born.  Hopefully we could make it by end of this year...&#129300;I got three B during my trips to France.
> 
> It's funny that I am more eager than you on what you will get this time. [emoji4][emoji4]




I'm so calm about my shopping, not even considering a bag if there are too many people in line. Chanel rtw is on top of my list today.


Having breakfast, barenia Princess keeping me company


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> I'm so calm about my shopping, not even considering a bag if there are too many people in line. Chanel rtw is on top of my list today.
> View attachment 3363993
> 
> Having breakfast, barenia Princess keeping me company




LOL! Same here. [emoji3]Last time when I was there at the FSH, I decided if the waiting time was more than thirty minutes I would just go visit the museums. We stayed in Buddha Bar Hotel which is two minutes from the H store. We dropped by several times but the line was always long so we gave up. And on the very last day we stepped in casually and I actually got what I wanted in ten minutes - a red goat skin Kelly wallet. 

Enjoy your day. The breakfast makes me hungry. [emoji5]&#65039;

I am checking out[emoji42][emoji42][emoji42][emoji42]


----------



## Louboutinista

Vintage Miriam Haskell earrings and Gold Kelly 32 in Epsom &#129303;


----------



## Serva1

Louboutinista said:


> Vintage Miriam Haskell earrings and Gold Kelly 32 in Epsom &#129303;
> View attachment 3363996




Gorgeous pic, so luxurious [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

tabbi001 said:


> Loving my mors scarf ring! So many ways to use it &#128518;



Beautiful!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you! [emoji8]  Love love love Miriam Haskell! [emoji177] [emoji177] 


Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous pic, so luxurious [emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

Louboutinista said:


> Wearing my new Louboutin Body Strass with my good ol' gold Kelly [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]
> View attachment 3363972
> View attachment 3363973



This is exquisite


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks Peppers! [emoji8]  unfortunately it was raining as I left work earlier and some of the stones fell off.. I wanna cry now! [emoji24] 


peppers90 said:


> This is exquisite


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> I'm so calm about my shopping, not even considering a bag if there are too many people in line. Chanel rtw is on top of my list today.
> View attachment 3363993
> 
> Having breakfast, barenia Princess keeping me company


Serva1! have a fab trip! I'll be there at the end of June and Chanel rtw is my priority as well!!! My DH asked me "Why would you waste time in line when you have a fabulous SA at home??!!" he thought I was out of my mind when I told him I was going to try and stand in the H line....That breakfast looks scrumptious!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cremel said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363908
> View attachment 3363909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't usually use the same color for the bag and twillies but I love the cats so much that I could not resist the design.[emoji1]


Oooooommmmmmgggggggg!!!!! Yes!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

Serva1 said:


> We all know there are so many primitive people in this world with no manners, but every time something like this happens it's chocking and upsetting. Happened to me once at FSH with one of my Bs, I was stunned but now prepared and if there ever is a next time the man will definitely get a few selective words.
> 
> You are such a sweet lady, hugs [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you. I can't imagine someone going over and touching someone else's personal belongings.


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks Peppers! [emoji8]  unfortunately it was raining as I left work earlier and some of the stones fell off.. I wanna cry now! [emoji24]




Oh no!![emoji24]


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies &#128536;&#128536;.  Yes I love the edge side of a classic Birkin.  &#128522;&#10084;&#65039;




Gina123 said:


> Thank you Tonkanama! [emoji8]
> 
> Your Black B is a beauty. [emoji8]





weibandy said:


> Love this edgy plus classic look!  Very smart.


----------



## thyme

tabbi001 said:


> Loving my mors scarf ring! So many ways to use it &#128518;



looking good!



Serva1 said:


> I'm so calm about my shopping, not even considering a bag if there are too many people in line. Chanel rtw is on top of my list today.
> 
> Having breakfast, barenia Princess keeping me company



ooh baby barenia!! lovely pic...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Serva1 said:


> I'm so calm about my shopping, not even considering a bag if there are too many people in line. Chanel rtw is on top of my list today.
> View attachment 3363993
> 
> Having breakfast, barenia Princess keeping me company



*Serva* - I hope you score something nice at FSH and Chanel.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> Wearing my new Louboutin Body Strass with my good ol' gold Kelly [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]
> View attachment 3363972
> View attachment 3363973



Great outfit and I LOVE your belt!!!


----------



## hbr

Nude on nude on nude [emoji173]&#65039;. My one and only B in Gold that I love. Hava horn necklace which I also adore and is so easy to wear [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


----------



## Louboutinista

You look so gorgeous! [emoji177] [emoji177] 


hbr said:


> View attachment 3364696
> 
> Nude on nude on nude [emoji173]&#65039;. My one and only B in Gold that I love. Hava horn necklace which I also adore and is so easy to wear [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


----------



## Hermezzy

cremel said:


> View attachment 3363500
> 
> 
> It's Monday&#128580;. What happened to the weekend?! Where did it go? &#129300;Heading to office ...


Beautiful GP!  Perfect size and the twillies are beautiful on it...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> RC in action!


Lovely RC B!  And what a cute little friend peeking out of the top too! :giggles:


----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> Wearing my new Louboutin Body Strass with my good ol' gold Kelly [emoji5]  Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]
> View attachment 3363972
> View attachment 3363973


Gorgeous color and size...I especially love how the proportions of the gold lock and furry charm balance each other! Brava!


----------



## cremel

hbr said:


> View attachment 3364696
> 
> Nude on nude on nude [emoji173]&#65039;. My one and only B in Gold that I love. Hava horn necklace which I also adore and is so easy to wear [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]




Ha ha ha gold on gold on gold. [emoji7][emoji7]that's a 30 right ? 

The whole set looks great!!


----------



## cremel

Hermezzy said:


> Beautiful GP!  Perfect size and the twillies are beautiful on it...




Thank you dear![emoji4]


----------



## hbr

Louboutinista said:


> You look so gorgeous! [emoji177] [emoji177]



Thank you so much!  Such a compliment coming from you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]



cremel said:


> Ha ha ha gold on gold on gold. [emoji7][emoji7]that's a 30 right ?
> 
> The whole set looks great!!




Thanks!  Yes, it's a B30 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Louboutinista

Aww thanks sweetie! [emoji8] [emoji177] [emoji177] 


Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous color and size...I especially love how the proportions of the gold lock and furry charm balance each other! Brava!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

hbr said:


> View attachment 3364696
> 
> Nude on nude on nude [emoji173]&#65039;. My one and only B in Gold that I love. Hava horn necklace which I also adore and is so easy to wear [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]




Looking great Hbr! I'm twin with u on the Gold on Gold B30! It's also my only B. Love it!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Rami00 said:


> Goldie!




Gorgeous !


----------



## hbr

mad_for_chanel said:


> Looking great Hbr! I'm twin with u on the Gold on Gold B30! It's also my only B. Love it!




Thanks, mad_for_chanel!  I love Miss Goldie!  Enjoy her as well!


----------



## Gwapa30

Jypsiere in Paris


----------



## Livia1

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3365146
> 
> Jypsiere in Paris




Etoupe?


----------



## Gwapa30

Livia1 said:


> Etoupe?




Gris T


----------



## ThierryH

Ms. Bleu Saphir vacationing in Italy last week. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Livia1

Gwapa30 said:


> Gris T




Thank you!
Everything looks gorgeous.


----------



## Gwapa30

Livia1 said:


> Thank you!
> Everything looks gorgeous.




Thanks Livia[emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

My Kelly at a caviar bar with Moët Rose


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3365304
> 
> 
> My Kelly at a caviar bar with Moët Rose




She looks beautiful !!! Good photo! [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

ThierryH said:


> Ms. Bleu Saphir vacationing in Italy last week. Thanks for letting me share.




What a precious piece!!![emoji2]


----------



## periogirl28

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3365146
> 
> Jypsiere in Paris



What a lovely outfit for Spring!


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Ms. Bleu Saphir vacationing in Italy last week. Thanks for letting me share.



Elegant!


----------



## audreylita

A basic black wide enamel hinged bracelet out on a road trip.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

audreylita said:


> A basic black wide enamel hinged bracelet out on a road trip.



You rock !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3365304
> 
> 
> My Kelly at a caviar bar with Moët Rose



Beautiful !


----------



## Gina123

hbr said:


> View attachment 3364696
> 
> Nude on nude on nude [emoji173]&#65039;. My one and only B in Gold that I love. Hava horn necklace which I also adore and is so easy to wear [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]




hbr, you look tres chic! Love the neutral colors! [emoji7]

My first love was gold birkin. [emoji6]


----------



## Gina123

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3365304
> 
> 
> My Kelly at a caviar bar with Moët Rose




Perfect way to relax and enjoy the evening. [emoji41]


----------



## hbr

Gina123 said:


> hbr, you look tres chic! Love the neutral colors! [emoji7]
> 
> My first love was gold birkin. [emoji6]




Merci, Gina123!  Although I only have this one B when I do get the next, Goldie will always be my first love [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3365146
> 
> Jypsiere in Paris




You rock the jyp![emoji8]

And love the turquoise VCA [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awwww! So cute!




Thank you Pocketbook Pup! Your precious fur baby is adorable, too.


----------



## atelierforward

ThierryH said:


> Ms. Bleu Saphir vacationing in Italy last week. Thanks for letting me share.


Stunning special order!! Love the color combo you chose.


----------



## ldldb

Taking Rouge H out for a spin...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Your Rouge H is so gorgeous. As are you! [emoji177] 


ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...


----------



## cremel

ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...




Thank you for sharing ! Love your beautiful B and the Cartier bracelets too![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ldldb

Louboutinista said:


> Your Rouge H is so gorgeous. As are you! [emoji177]


thank you!!


----------



## ldldb

cremel said:


> Thank you for sharing ! Love your beautiful B and the Cartier bracelets too![emoji7][emoji7]


ty so much &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## StyleEyes

ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...




Omg!  I'm dead!  This is beyond gorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tabbi001

ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gwapa30

periogirl28 said:


> What a lovely outfit for Spring!


Thank you Periogirl


----------



## Gwapa30

Gina123 said:


> You rock the jyp![emoji8]
> 
> And love the turquoise VCA [emoji7]



Thank you very much Gina You have a very good eye for spotting my small VCA ring


----------



## meowmeow94

Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share  
You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/afternoon-tea.html?m=1


----------



## ThierryH

Thank you, dear Ladies, for your compliments on Ms. Bleu Saphir/Bleu Paradis &#128522;


----------



## Ozzysmom

Scarf ring as a necklace. [emoji4]


----------



## coucou chanel

cremel said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363908
> View attachment 3363909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't usually use the same color for the bag and twillies but I love the cats so much that I could not resist the design.[emoji1]


Such a happy color for spring/summer 



hbr said:


> View attachment 3364696
> 
> Nude on nude on nude [emoji173]&#65039;. My one and only B in Gold that I love. Hava horn necklace which I also adore and is so easy to wear [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


Lovely gold with GHW... she's on my wish list



Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3365146
> 
> Jypsiere in Paris


Love the casual elegance of the jypsiere



ThierryH said:


> Ms. Bleu Saphir vacationing in Italy last week. Thanks for letting me share.


I hope you had a wonderful vacation in Italy with Ms BSapphire!




Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3365304
> 
> My Kelly at a caviar bar with Moët Rose


How fancy, Ms Kelly likes her caviar and Moët 



ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...


Rouge H looks amazing with GHW 



meowmeow94 said:


> Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share
> You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/afternoon-tea.html?m=1


I love everything in this picture: the B, the dress, the shoes


----------



## allyrae

Dinner date. With Colvert Jige, BI CDC and Maya pendant necklace. Oh yes, DH came along too [emoji12]


----------



## allyrae

ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...




Love this!! Gorgeous bag! And the picture speaks of such carefree and beautiful happiness! [emoji7]


----------



## allyrae

meowmeow94 said:


> Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share
> 
> You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
> 
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/afternoon-tea.html?m=1




So pretty and well coordinated. Everything is so light and happy especially Clover!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## katekluet

ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...


Wonderful look!


----------



## cremel

allyrae said:


> Dinner date. With Colvert Jige, BI CDC and Maya pendant necklace. Oh yes, DH came along too [emoji12]
> View attachment 3365926




Enjoy the date ! Everything looks great. Love your bracelet![emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

meowmeow94 said:


> Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share
> 
> You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
> 
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/afternoon-tea.html?m=1




Whoa!!!! What a nice photo. Beautiful dress shoes bag and the charm too!!! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Louboutinista

Aww you look so lovely! This is what spring looks like &#128144;&#128144;


meowmeow94 said:


> Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share
> You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/afternoon-tea.html?m=1


----------



## Louboutinista

It's a pink and blue kinda day I guess! Thanks for letting me share &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## ldldb

tabbi001 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


thank you!! xoxo


----------



## ldldb

StyleEyes said:


> Omg!  I'm dead!  This is beyond gorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


thank you


----------



## ldldb

allyrae said:


> Love this!! Gorgeous bag! And the picture speaks of such carefree and beautiful happiness! [emoji7]


thank you for the lovely comment. this bag looks so precious in a box, but when she's out and about it's like freeing a bird from a cage  xoxo


----------



## ldldb

katekluet said:


> Wonderful look!


thank you!!


----------



## ldldb

Rouge H looks amazing with GHW 


thank you! yes, the gold makes everything come together


----------



## Rami00

Louboutinista said:


> It's a pink and blue kinda day I guess! Thanks for letting me share &#128149;&#128149;
> View attachment 3366004



beautiful pic.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks! &#128149;


Rami00 said:


> beautiful pic.


----------



## Rami00

ThierryH said:


> Ms. Bleu Saphir vacationing in Italy last week. Thanks for letting me share.


what a gorgeous color.


Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3365146
> 
> Jypsiere in Paris


Gris T 


Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3365304
> 
> My Kelly at a caviar bar with Moët Rose


Love!


ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...


OMG! Love Rouge H with ghw. what a stunner!


meowmeow94 said:


> Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share
> You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/afternoon-tea.html?m=1


Beautiful shot. Love your outfit.


----------



## cremel

Miss Louboutin:Stunning!![emoji106][emoji106][emoji7][emoji7][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## ThierryH

Louboutinista said:


> It's a pink and blue kinda day I guess! Thanks for letting me share &#128149;&#128149;
> View attachment 3366004



Simply to die for &#128525; Enjoy your treasures &#128096;&#128092;&#128091;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hbr

ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...




So stunning [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bagfashionista

Just a little H twilly action at the playground 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## allyrae

cremel said:


> Enjoy the date ! Everything looks great. Love your bracelet![emoji257][emoji257]




Thanks! Love her too [emoji7]



ldldb said:


> thank you for the lovely comment. this bag looks so precious in a box, but when she's out and about it's like freeing a bird from a cage  xoxo




Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks love! 


Rami00 said:


> beautiful pic.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe! [emoji8] [emoji177] [emoji8] [emoji253] [emoji253] 


ThierryH said:


> Simply to die for &#128525; Enjoy your treasures &#128096;&#128092;&#128091;


----------



## Hermezzy

ThierryH said:


> Ms. Bleu Saphir vacationing in Italy last week. Thanks for letting me share.


OH wow....what a revelation...the two colors...and the contrasting stitching...BREATHTAKING!


----------



## Hermezzy

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3365304
> 
> 
> My Kelly at a caviar bar with Moët Rose


The epitome of class...


----------



## Hermezzy

audreylita said:


> A basic black wide enamel hinged bracelet out on a road trip.


I just love the new charniere bracelet!  Beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...


Radiant...what a beauty...stunning!


----------



## Hermezzy

meowmeow94 said:


> Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share
> You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/afternoon-tea.html?m=1


Absolutely delicious..like candy..mmmm beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> It's a pink and blue kinda day I guess! Thanks for letting me share &#128149;&#128149;
> View attachment 3366004


Your eye for color, proportion and balance is unrivaled!  Just divine!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Awww thank you love! &#128149;&#128149; you just made my day! Thanks for letting me share &#128144;&#128144;


Hermezzy said:


> Your eye for color, proportion and balance is unrivaled!  Just divine!!


----------



## meowmeow94

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely delicious..like candy..mmmm beautiful!



Thank you  yes it is very sugary indeed


----------



## meowmeow94

cremel said:


> Whoa!!!! What a nice photo. Beautiful dress shoes bag and the charm too!!! [emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you sweetie &#128536;&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;


----------



## meowmeow94

coucou chanel said:


> Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share
> You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05...n-tea.html?m=1
> Originally Posted by meowmeow94
> I love everything in this picture: the B, the dress, the shoes




Thank you dear! Have a wonderful day    &#10084;&#65039;&#128536;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowmeow94

Louboutinista said:


> Aww you look so lovely! This is what spring looks like &#128144;&#128144;



Thank you so much! Spring is always beautiful and summer is coming &#128541; Have a nice day!


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> It's a pink and blue kinda day I guess! Thanks for letting me share [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3366004




And this little horse charm is super lovely too!!


----------



## meowmeow94

Rami00 said:


> what a gorgeous color.
> 
> Gris T
> 
> Love!
> 
> OMG! Love Rouge H with ghw. what a stunner!
> 
> Beautiful shot. Love your outfit.



Thank you so much &#128149;&#9786;&#65039;&#128149; Have a beautiful day!


----------



## periogirl28

Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle! 
With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640




So chic, definitely subtle. That dress is gorgeous on you!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> So chic, definitely subtle. That dress is gorgeous on you!



Thank you! When I saw it, it was a "had to have" and I still love it!


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! When I saw it, it was a "had to have" and I still love it!



I know the feeling


----------



## ThierryH

Hermezzy said:


> OH wow....what a revelation...the two colors...and the contrasting stitching...BREATHTAKING!



Thank you, dear - it's the perfect color combo for summer &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640



Tres chic - love your look &#128525;


----------



## ehy12




----------



## luckylove

ehy12 said:


>



Love your casual chic look!!


----------



## ehy12

luckylove said:


> Love your casual chic look!!


Thank you so much!! I was on my way to hermes boutique....and i changed the'outfit' on my bag to this...too cute not to grab it!!


----------



## alterego

ThierryH said:


> Ms. Bleu Saphir vacationing in Italy last week. Thanks for letting me share.


So beautiful...it that lighting it looks like denim.


----------



## selenahsu

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


>



Please ID your shoes, *ehy* ~ love your outfit and you look amazing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## slongson

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640


You look so pretty! I love the color combo! Is that a mini/TPF Plume?


----------



## simone72

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640


that plume is TDF


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640




Beautiful dress and lovely Cartier jewelry. [emoji7]what does the hat look like??[emoji74]


----------



## cremel

ehy12 said:


>




Ah!!! Look at the shoes ! Are they jimmy Choo? The whole package is superb![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

ehy12 said:


> Thank you so much!! I was on my way to hermes boutique....and i changed the'outfit' on my bag to this...too cute not to grab it!!




Oh my goodness I love this little boots charm. I have not seen this one any where before.  May I ask where is the store located ? I have been trying to search for the little horse charm in royal blue for a while but still no news.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640




Beautiful lady look !!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640



*periogirl*, you look so elegant, such a classic H look ~ love your outfit! Thanks for the beautiful pics.


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Tres chic - love your look [emoji7]




Thank you so much for the compliment! 



slongson said:


> You look so pretty! I love the color combo! Is that a mini/TPF Plume?




Yes it a mini Plume. Thanks! 



simone72 said:


> that plume is TDF







cremel said:


> Beautiful dress and lovely Cartier jewelry. [emoji7]what does the hat look like??[emoji74]




It's a plain straw hat from last S/S. Thank you! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl*, you look so elegant, such a classic H look ~ love your outfit! Thanks for the beautiful pics.




Thank dear Vigee, it's my pleasure to share. Wish you could come over! [emoji513]&#9749;&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ *periogirl*, will let you know next time I am in town. Promise! There would be so much H between us that it could be blinding to the naked eye.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ *periogirl*, will let you know next time I am in town. Promise! There would be so much H between us that it could be blinding to the naked eye.


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful lady look !!



Thank you dear!


----------



## ehy12

luckylove said:


> Love your casual chic look!!


Thank you!!


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Please ID your shoes, *ehy* ~ love your outfit and you look amazing.


Thank you!! The shoes...they are my 'walk in the rain' shoes!! Super inexpensive pair from 2 years back?? Joie is the brand. Very vomfortable and i feel no stress about beating them up.


----------



## ehy12

cremel said:


> Ah!!! Look at the shoes ! Are they jimmy Choo? The whole package is superb![emoji106][emoji106]


Thank you!!! I always get compliments about these shoes...they are actually Joie shoes...i wear them when in the rain when i dont want to ruin my nice shoes...


----------



## ehy12

cremel said:


> Oh my goodness I love this little boots charm. I have not seen this one any where before.  May I ask where is the store located ? I have been trying to search for the little horse charm in royal blue for a while but still no news.


My store is chicago#![emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThierryH

alterego said:


> So beautiful...it that lighting it looks like denim.



Thank you, sweetheart &#128144;


----------



## stacey_1805

Currently loving this up close picture of my birkin [emoji7] 
Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Jige in argile in action!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!



You and your jige look so beautiful together!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 ~ beautiful &#128149;



periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640



ehy12 ~ you look so chic!  Love your shoes &#128525;


ehy12 said:


>



selenahsu~ very chic&#128149;


selenahsu said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3366990


----------



## jpezmom

stacey_1805 said:


> Currently loving this up close picture of my birkin [emoji7]
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367471


So elegant!  What color blue is this B?


----------



## jpezmom

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!


Rami - you have impeccable style and a lovely bag collection.  This Jige is perfect with this outfit!!


----------



## Gleelady

Hi Ladies! I'm traveling to Paris June 4th-11th and my dream is to buy my first Berkin 35 in black. Can you recommend H store and SA contact? What day and time of the week is better to  avoid the crowd?  Any advice is appreciated! Thank you!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Gleelady said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm traveling to Paris June 4th-11th and my dream is to buy my first Berkin 35 in black. Can you recommend H store and SA contact? What day and time of the week is better to  avoid the crowd?  Any advice is appreciated! Thank you!!!




I think u should read through this Paris thread dear   

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/paris-trip-for-hermes-bags-457159.html


----------



## mygoodies

Traveling for the first time with Ms Bleu Nuit B30 to Tokyo   Survived the rush hours in subway


----------



## Rhl2987

Stacey and Rami, what gorgeous pics!! Love your bags!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!




Super chic! And I love your Jige! Argile is my favorite color from Hermes


----------



## Yoshi1296

stacey_1805 said:


> Currently loving this up close picture of my birkin [emoji7]
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367471




Very beautiful!


----------



## Gleelady

mygoodies said:


> I think u should read through this Paris thread dear
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/paris-trip-for-hermes-bags-457159.html



Thanks!


----------



## stacey_1805

jpezmom said:


> So elegant!  What color blue is this B?




Thanks Jpezmom [emoji4] the colour of the B is bleu atoll [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## stacey_1805

mygoodies said:


> Traveling for the first time with Ms Bleu Nuit B30 to Tokyo   Survived the rush hours in subway
> View attachment 3367629
> 
> View attachment 3367630




Love the bleu nuit colour. Makes me covet for in that colour!


----------



## stacey_1805

Yoshi1296 said:


> Very beautiful!




Thank you yoshi & rhl2987. It is currently on my phone as my wallpaper hehe


----------



## ThierryH

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!



You're killing me! That's perfection - love your "clean chic", such an amazing style &#128525;


----------



## stacey_1805

ehy12 said:


>




Love the shoes and the colour combi!


----------



## ThierryH

mygoodies said:


> Traveling for the first time with Ms Bleu Nuit B30 to Tokyo   Survived the rush hours in subway
> View attachment 3367629
> 
> View attachment 3367630



What a beauty - H blues are the best &#128077;


----------



## ehy12

mygoodies said:


> Traveling for the first time with Ms Bleu Nuit B30 to Tokyo   Survived the rush hours in subway
> View attachment 3367629
> 
> View attachment 3367630


This is a stunning color!! LOVE!!!


----------



## ehy12

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!


You always have the best action pics! Impeccable taste! Love it!


----------



## ehy12

stacey_1805 said:


> Love the shoes and the colour combi!


Thank you!


----------



## doves75

She's been sleeping too long...can you see how plump she is .. LoL
And today she's finally going to get some sunshine to get her tan back )


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!


Love your entire outfit. Super chic!


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!




Love your purse and bracelets!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MrsJstar

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!



Gorgeousssss!


----------



## Hermezzy

stacey_1805 said:


> Currently loving this up close picture of my birkin [emoji7]
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367471


Just gorgeous!  Blue ciel?  Or atoll?


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!


Truly beautiful...the whole outfit.  The jige just puts it over the top.  I had the chance to explore one in the flesh for the first time in Denver last month and was so impressed with its suppleness, size, and design...


----------



## Hermezzy

doves75 said:


> She's been sleeping too long...can you see how plump she is .. LoL
> And today she's finally going to get some sunshine to get her tan back )
> 
> View attachment 3367710
> View attachment 3367711


Wondrous color...so deep and yet so versatile...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## stacey_1805

Hermezzy said:


> Just gorgeous!  Blue ciel?  Or atoll?




Hi babe! It is blue atoll


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> She's been sleeping too long...can you see how plump she is .. LoL
> And today she's finally going to get some sunshine to get her tan back )
> 
> View attachment 3367710
> View attachment 3367711


Love your pics *doves*, such a beauty of a bag ~ she deserves some more love and sunshine!


----------



## ssv003

Took my VL black B35 out with my black lisse gator CDC, Grand Apparat enamel, and Irving loafers for a night out in LV!


----------



## SandySummer

ssv003 said:


> Took my VL black B35 out with my black lisse gator CDC, Grand Apparat enamel, and Irving loafers for a night out in LV!
> 
> View attachment 3368259




Love your black out outfit. How long did it take to break in the loafers? My mom has a pair, wore them once and literally cried from pain and she hasn't worn them since. Sigh.


----------



## Sappho

mygoodies said:


> Traveling for the first time with Ms Bleu Nuit B30 to Tokyo   Survived the rush hours in subway
> View attachment 3367629
> 
> View attachment 3367630




This blue is just so gorgeous!! I love how you see purple in it!!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640




You look stunning in your assorted H pink tones!


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!




Gorgeous as usual! Your pics never disappoint!


----------



## Louboutinista

Some green and pink to welcome the sun that finally came out of hiding! Have a great Sunday everyone and thanks for letting me share &#128522;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Louboutinista

Omg this is perfection! I can never resist a good nude/blush color outfit &#128517;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


ehy12 said:


>


----------



## ssv003

SandySummer said:


> Love your black out outfit. How long did it take to break in the loafers? My mom has a pair, wore them once and literally cried from pain and she hasn't worn them since. Sigh.




Thank you! Oh, I know how that is. It's been hard for me to find a good pair of shoes and these loafers luckily work for me. This is the second pair of these loafers I've had. They're very comfortable once broken in. I'd say a good week or two finally make them comfortable. They did hurt me initially also, but now they fit like a glove and are very supportive for my feet.


----------



## Serva1

ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...







ehy12 said:


>







Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!




Just love everything in these pics &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

ssv003 said:


> Took my VL black B35 out with my black lisse gator CDC, Grand Apparat enamel, and Irving loafers for a night out in LV!
> 
> View attachment 3368259




You look great, I need a black B &#10084;&#65039;too


----------



## Serva1

Louboutinista said:


> Some green and pink to welcome the sun that finally came out of hiding! Have a great Sunday everyone and thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3368310
> View attachment 3368311




Love your colourful bag[emoji177]
Hope you have a great Sunday too, going to the countryhouse for a couple of days and missing my H bags already [emoji23]


----------



## ehy12

Louboutinista said:


> Omg this is perfection! I can never resist a good nude/blush color outfit &#128517;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


Thank you!!


----------



## megt10

mygoodies said:


> Traveling for the first time with Ms Bleu Nuit B30 to Tokyo   Survived the rush hours in subway
> View attachment 3367629
> 
> View attachment 3367630



Beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Louboutinista said:


> Some green and pink to welcome the sun that finally came out of hiding! Have a great Sunday everyone and thanks for letting me share &#128522;&#128149;&#128149;
> View attachment 3368310
> View attachment 3368311



Love the combination. You look fabulous.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile in action!



Fabulous as always, Rami!


----------



## megt10

doves75 said:


> She's been sleeping too long...can you see how plump she is .. LoL
> And today she's finally going to get some sunshine to get her tan back )
> 
> View attachment 3367710
> View attachment 3367711


So glad that she gets to come out and play. She is beautiful.


ssv003 said:


> Took my VL black B35 out with my black lisse gator CDC, Grand Apparat enamel, and Irving loafers for a night out in LV!
> 
> View attachment 3368259



Love everything about your outfit!


----------



## Gina123

Louboutinista said:


> It's a pink and blue kinda day I guess! Thanks for letting me share [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3366004




Love these color combo! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

allyrae said:


> Dinner date. With Colvert Jige, BI CDC and Maya pendant necklace. Oh yes, DH came along too [emoji12]
> View attachment 3365926




Shades of blue is an eternal summer color pot moi. [emoji7] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

ldldb said:


> Taking Rouge H out for a spin...




This is one of the best action pic I've seen. Love the rough H, and you look mysterious! [emoji41]


----------



## Gina123

meowmeow94 said:


> Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share
> 
> You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
> 
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/afternoon-tea.html?m=1




You look lovely and enjoy your bag!


----------



## ehy12

Louboutinista said:


> Some green and pink to welcome the sun that finally came out of hiding! Have a great Sunday everyone and thanks for letting me share &#128522;&#128149;&#128149;
> View attachment 3368310
> View attachment 3368311


Just love the colors!!![emoji7]


----------



## ssv003

Serva1 said:


> You look great, I need a black B &#10084;&#65039;too




Thank you so much, Serva1!  



megt10 said:


> Love everything about your outfit!




Appreciate the kind words. Thanks so much!


----------



## Gina123

Ozzysmom said:


> View attachment 3365894
> 
> 
> Scarf ring as a necklace. [emoji4]




Great idea Ozzysmon. [emoji106][emoji41]


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoyed tea on the terrace yesterday. My RTW SA noticed I was in top to toe H ( hat not shown) but I did try to keep it subtle!
> With the super darling guy who is Client Development for the store.
> View attachment 3366638
> 
> View attachment 3366639
> 
> View attachment 3366640




Pretty in Pink! Glad to hear you had a nice time.


----------



## Gina123

ehy12 said:


>




You look stylish ehy12!


----------



## Gina123

ssv003 said:


> Took my VL black B35 out with my black lisse gator CDC, Grand Apparat enamel, and Irving loafers for a night out in LV!
> 
> View attachment 3368259




Looking great!


----------



## Gina123

Hope I didn't miss anyone... [emoji5]&#65039;
DH and I went out to enjoy the day yesterday and grabbed a light dinner at a restaurant with an outside patio.

Sporting pave Alhambra and Goldie.

Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8]



Excuse my messy closet.[emoji15]


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Pretty in Pink! Glad to hear you had a nice time.



Thank you. Lots of pink indeed! 



Sappho said:


> You look stunning in your assorted H pink tones!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Gina123 said:


> Hope I didn't miss anyone... [emoji5]&#65039;
> DH and I went out to enjoy the day yesterday and grabbed a light dinner at a restaurant with an outside patio.
> 
> Sporting pave Alhambra and Goldie.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3368415
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy closet.[emoji15]



Always elegant and the perfect outfit for dinner outdoors!


----------



## cremel

going out for brunch with one of my favorite Bs.  Love long weekend! [emoji126]


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> Some green and pink to welcome the sun that finally came out of hiding! Have a great Sunday everyone and thanks for letting me share &#128522;&#128149;&#128149;
> View attachment 3368310
> View attachment 3368311



Great outfit!


----------



## ehy12

Gina123 said:


> You look stylish ehy12!


Thank you!!! Its not me! Its the lindy[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> View attachment 3368417
> View attachment 3368418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going out for brunch with one of my favorite Bs.  Love long weekend! [emoji126]



Have a great time, interesting skirt!


----------



## cremel

Gina123 said:


> Hope I didn't miss anyone... [emoji5]&#65039;
> DH and I went out to enjoy the day yesterday and grabbed a light dinner at a restaurant with an outside patio.
> 
> Sporting pave Alhambra and Goldie.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3368415
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy closet.[emoji15]




Always love your outfit![emoji136][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Some green and pink to welcome the sun that finally came out of hiding! Have a great Sunday everyone and thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3368310
> View attachment 3368311




Enjoy your weekend!! Beautiful outfit and bag!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Have a great time, interesting skirt!




Thank you periogirl! It's a dress from Le mode est vous in Toulouse France. 
http://en.lmv.fr/dresses-and-tunics/?p=3


----------



## Frettydy82

First time to take my B35 out[emoji5]


----------



## AdoreHermes

Frettydy82 said:


> View attachment 3368799
> 
> First time to take my B35 out[emoji5]


 


Hi Dear,
What is the color of your B? is that Colvert?


Thank you.


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Thank you periogirl! It's a dress from Le mode est vous in Toulouse France.
> http://en.lmv.fr/dresses-and-tunics/?p=3
> View attachment 3368456




It is very lovely, thank you for the reply!


----------



## periogirl28

Trying something different with the strap on my TPM Evelyn. Shortened and converting a hand held mini Plume to shoulder carry.


----------



## atelierforward

Frettydy82 said:


> View attachment 3368799
> 
> First time to take my B35 out[emoji5]


Your B is a beautiful color. Congrats!


----------



## ehy12

Heading to the gym...my garden party
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in bougainvillea working overtime


----------



## Louboutinista

Talk about going to the gym in style! [emoji177] [emoji177] 


ehy12 said:


> Heading to the gym...my garden party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in bougainvillea working overtime


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Oleandered

Frettydy82 said:


> View attachment 3368799
> 
> First time to take my B35 out[emoji5]



What a gorgeous color! Love at first sight 



ehy12 said:


> Heading to the gym...my garden party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in bougainvillea working overtime



So stylish! [emoji179]


----------



## SandySummer

Small stack!


----------



## Rami00

ThierryH said:


> You're killing me! That's perfection - love your "clean chic", such an amazing style &#55357;&#56845;





ehy12 said:


> You always have the best action pics! Impeccable taste! Love it!





atelierforward said:


> Love your entire outfit. Super chic!





cremel said:


> Love your purse and bracelets!!![emoji7][emoji7]





MrsJstar said:


> Gorgeousssss!





Hermezzy said:


> Truly beautiful...the whole outfit.  The jige just puts it over the top.  I had the chance to explore one in the flesh for the first time in Denver last month and was so impressed with its suppleness, size, and design...




Thank you so much for the sweet compliments everyone :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## cremel

ehy12 said:


> Heading to the gym...my garden party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in bougainvillea working overtime




What a stylish bag for gym![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

Louboutinista said:


> Talk about going to the gym in style! [emoji177] [emoji177]


[emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

cremel said:


> What a stylish bag for gym![emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you![emoji7]


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> Trying something different with the strap on my TPM Evelyn. Shortened and converting a hand held mini Plume to shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 3368947
> View attachment 3368948



These are gorgeous! Very creative use of the strap and it goes together beautifully.


----------



## megt10

Gina123 said:


> Hope I didn't miss anyone... [emoji5]&#65039;
> DH and I went out to enjoy the day yesterday and grabbed a light dinner at a restaurant with an outside patio.
> 
> Sporting pave Alhambra and Goldie.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3368415
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy closet.[emoji15]


Fabulous outfit. Love your sandals and your closet.


cremel said:


> View attachment 3368417
> View attachment 3368418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going out for brunch with one of my favorite Bs.  Love long weekend! [emoji126]


Beautiful bag and such a great pretty and casual brunch outfit.


Frettydy82 said:


> View attachment 3368799
> 
> First time to take my B35 out[emoji5]


Aww, great picture.


periogirl28 said:


> Trying something different with the strap on my TPM Evelyn. Shortened and converting a hand held mini Plume to shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 3368947
> View attachment 3368948


Love the idea of that. I have used crossbody straps with my Kelly's to make them even more functional for my lifestyle. Sometimes you just need to be hands free.


----------



## tonkamama

Gina ~ your blue dress goes so nicely with your gold B... You look so gorgeous &#128536;



Gina123 said:


> Hope I didn't miss anyone... [emoji5]&#65039;
> DH and I went out to enjoy the day yesterday and grabbed a light dinner at a restaurant with an outside patio.
> 
> Sporting pave Alhambra and Goldie.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3368415
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy closet.[emoji15]



ssv003 ~ so chic, love your black B &#128525;


ssv003 said:


> Took my VL black B35 out with my black lisse gator CDC, Grand Apparat enamel, and Irving loafers for a night out in LV!
> 
> View attachment 3368259



doves75 ~ wow she is so beautiful &#10084;&#65039;  Yes I agreed that she deserves more outings &#127774;


doves75 said:


> She's been sleeping too long...can you see how plump she is .. LoL
> And today she's finally going to get some sunshine to get her tan back )
> 
> View attachment 3367710
> View attachment 3367711



cremel ~ cute outfit and love your B &#128149;



cremel said:


> View attachment 3368417
> View attachment 3368418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going out for brunch with one of my favorite Bs.  Love long weekend! [emoji126]


----------



## cremel

thanks to my dear friend who is an artist to make bracelets and necklaces with natural crystals, this bracelet goes well with the orange H.


----------



## Hermezzy

periogirl28 said:


> Trying something different with the strap on my TPM Evelyn. Shortened and converting a hand held mini Plume to shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 3368947
> View attachment 3368948


Very beautiful and just ingenious!


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Trying something different with the strap on my TPM Evelyn. Shortened and converting a hand held mini Plume to shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 3368947
> View attachment 3368948




Love your pink series!! Cross body is one of my favorite kinds. I brought my GP to H store. Their crafts man laughed out loud in a nice way : " sorry miss I cannot modify the bag by adding a strap for you". I saw some GP had straps so I came up that idea. In the end it didn't work out but I tried. I was told they had some GP with straps sometimes.


----------



## Louboutinista

I'm giving my B's and K's a day off and only taking the Rodeo out [emoji28] [emoji28]  Have a nice day gorgeous ladies [emoji253] [emoji253]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> I'm giving my B's and K's a day off and only taking the Rodeo out [emoji28] [emoji28]  Have a nice day gorgeous ladies [emoji253] [emoji253]
> View attachment 3369654



LOVE!!! Your pics are truly eye-candy, *Louboutinista*!


----------



## Louboutinista

Awww thank you so much love!! &#128517;&#128517;[emoji253] [emoji253] [emoji253] 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE!!! Your pics are truly eye-candy, *Louboutinista*!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Love your pink series!! Cross body is one of my favorite kinds. I brought my GP to H store. Their crafts man laughed out loud in a nice way : " sorry miss I cannot modify the bag by adding a strap for you". I saw some GP had straps so I came up that idea. In the end it didn't work out but I tried. I was told they had some GP with straps sometimes.



Only the small 30cms come with straps and more importantly the loops. I know it's less convenient with the larger 36.


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> These are gorgeous! Very creative use of the strap and it goes together beautifully.





megt10 said:


> Fabulous outfit. Love your sandals and your closet.
> 
> Beautiful bag and such a great pretty and casual brunch outfit.
> 
> Aww, great picture.
> 
> Love the idea of that. I have used crossbody straps with my Kelly's to make them even more functional for my lifestyle. Sometimes you just need to be hands free.





Hermezzy said:


> Very beautiful and just ingenious!



Thank you kindly! Occurred to me because the strap is matching Sakura canvas.


----------



## kat99

A few recent outfits:

28 Kelly with custom H canvas strap:







CDC in ombre - I thought I lost this and was very happy to unearth in one of our moving boxes!


----------



## tonkamama

Kat ~ you look so chic!  Love your K28!&#128151;



kat99 said:


> A few recent outfits:
> 
> 28 Kelly with custom H canvas strap:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Jcrew-cargo-dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> CDC in ombre - I thought I lost this and was very happy to unearth in one of our moving boxes!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Group-Grays.jpg?w=700


----------



## Gina123

megt10 said:


> Fabulous outfit. Love your sandals and your closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag and such a great pretty and casual brunch outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, great picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the idea of that. I have used crossbody straps with my Kelly's to make them even more functional for my lifestyle. Sometimes you just need to be hands free.







tonkamama said:


> Gina ~ your blue dress goes so nicely with your gold B... You look so gorgeous [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssv003 ~ so chic, love your black B [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doves75 ~ wow she is so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;  Yes I agreed that she deserves more outings [emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cremel ~ cute outfit and love your B [emoji177]







cremel said:


> Always love your outfit![emoji136][emoji7]







ehy12 said:


> Thank you!!! Its not me! Its the lindy[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]







periogirl28 said:


> Always elegant and the perfect outfit for dinner outdoors!




All,

Thank you for the kind words! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Frettydy82 said:


> View attachment 3368799
> 
> First time to take my B35 out[emoji5]




You look fabulous and congrats on your B35!

Lol, DS is cute with a butter. [emoji16]


----------



## Gina123

periogirl28 said:


> Trying something different with the strap on my TPM Evelyn. Shortened and converting a hand held mini Plume to shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 3368947
> View attachment 3368948




I think the straps work well with both bags. Pretty color, pretty bags. [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3369057
> 
> 
> Small stack!




Nice stack of bracelets!


----------



## Gina123

kat99 said:


> A few recent outfits:
> 
> 28 Kelly with custom H canvas strap:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Jcrew-cargo-dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> CDC in ombre - I thought I lost this and was very happy to unearth in one of our moving boxes!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Group-Grays.jpg?w=700




Kat - you look great and the shoulder strap work great to wear K cross body. 

I love your shawl and CDC. What's the name of your shawl?


----------



## Gina123

Louboutinista said:


> I'm giving my B's and K's a day off and only taking the Rodeo out [emoji28] [emoji28]  Have a nice day gorgeous ladies [emoji253] [emoji253]
> View attachment 3369654




This is so cute and you have your toes to match. [emoji74]


----------



## kat99

tonkamama said:


> Kat ~ you look so chic!  Love your K28!&#128151;



Thanks so much! I've been reading your reviews of inserts - I'm still stuck between MT and D&C! I might have to get both like you 



Gina123 said:


> Kat - you look great and the shoulder strap work great to wear K cross body.
> 
> I love your shawl and CDC. What's the name of your shawl?




Thanks very much! The shawl is my own, called the Sabi shawl


----------



## Designervintage

Hi ladies, not exactly a Hermes bag, but I immediately thought of all the Hermes admirers on tPF when I saw this street when I visited Germany for the weekend [emoji5]


----------



## 30gold

My contribution


----------



## Louboutinista

Haha thank you Gina123! &#128149;&#128149;



Gina123 said:


> This is so cute and you have your toes to match. [emoji74]


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow this is gorgeous!! &#128158;&#10084;


30gold said:


> My contribution


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

Periogirl28 ~ It looks perfect, georgeou mod shot, love all pink colors.. &#128158;  



periogirl28 said:


> Trying something different with the strap on my TPM Evelyn. Shortened and converting a hand held mini Plume to shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 3368947
> View attachment 3368948


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE!!! Your pics are truly eye-candy, *Louboutinista*!




Can't agree more. Well said dear VigeeLeBrun[emoji3][emoji39]


----------



## cremel

30gold said:


> My contribution




Impressive collection! Beautiful!


----------



## cremel

kat99 said:


> A few recent outfits:
> 
> 28 Kelly with custom H canvas strap:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Jcrew-cargo-dress.jpg?w=700
> 
> CDC in ombre - I thought I lost this and was very happy to unearth in one of our moving boxes!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Group-Grays.jpg?w=700




You look so perfect in the dress! The K goes very well with the dress. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> I'm giving my B's and K's a day off and only taking the Rodeo out [emoji28] [emoji28]  Have a nice day gorgeous ladies [emoji253] [emoji253]
> View attachment 3369654




Look at these shoes ! Beautiful! I also love the black charm.  It's the same size as the blue one you put on your pink K?


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks sweetie! &#128149; Shoes are from Beverly Feldman &#128522; I think the Rodeo (MM size) is a tad smaller than the Petit H horse charm... although I never compared them side by side &#128517;&#128517;


cremel said:


> Look at these shoes ! Beautiful! I also love the black charm.  It's the same size as the blue one you put on your pink K?


----------



## Louboutinista

Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468



Love your Manolo Hangisi shoes, can't tell if they are the flats or heels but they look great with your BBK. 
One more day and another great pic. Thanks, *Louboutinista*!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe you're too kind [emoji5] [emoji253]  these Hangisi's are flats... I think they are perfect with H! Thanks for letting me share and hope you're having a great day there! [emoji177] 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your Manolo Hangisi shoes, can't tell if they are the flats or heels but they look great with your BBK.
> One more day and another great pic. Thanks, *Louboutinista*!




Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks babe you're too kind [emoji5] [emoji253]  these Hangisi's are flats... I think they are perfect with H! Thanks for letting me share and hope you're having a great day there! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app



Totally agree, Hangisi's are perfection with H, especially the flats ~ love this combination!


----------



## peppers90

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468



Love your flats! I wore mine to work yesterday &#128521;


----------



## ehy12

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468


Love your shoes!! Not to mention the black box!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Haha yay, Hangisi twins! [emoji130][emoji177] 


peppers90 said:


> Love your flats! I wore mine to work yesterday &#128521;


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe that's so nice of you [emoji8] 


ehy12 said:


> Love your shoes!! Not to mention the black box!!!


----------



## MrH

Summer blue [emoji170]&#9728;&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 30gold

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468


 


Oh my, fabulous!  In addition to BB I simply love the shoes especially since they are flats.


----------



## 30gold

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468


 


cremel said:


> Impressive collection! Beautiful!


 


Thank you Louboutinista and Cremel.  Have your BEST day!


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468




Beautiful everything!! The shoes the charm and the black box k!love them[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Love_Couture

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]



Very beautiful BB.  So classic.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## meowmeow94

Gina123 said:


> You look lovely and enjoy your bag!



Thank you so much! She is truly a dream


----------



## Louboutinista

30gold said:


> Oh my, fabulous!  In addition to BB I simply love the shoes especially since they are flats.


Thank you sweetie! [emoji253] [emoji253]


----------



## Louboutinista

cremel said:


> Beautiful everything!! The shoes the charm and the black box k!love them[emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks for letting me share babe [emoji177]


----------



## Louboutinista

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful BB.  So classic.  Thank you very much for sharing.


Thank you hun [emoji253] [emoji5] I think BB never goes out of style!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468



Gorgeous pairing !


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you love! [emoji253] [emoji253] 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous pairing !


----------



## Louboutinista

Finally time to bust out the summer maxi dresses (something I've started having a thing for since last summer [emoji16])! Here with the black box K I carried yesterday -- normally I switch bags daily so my bags can get some "rest" but since I'm wearing such a colorful dress I wanted to balance it out a bit with a black purse [emoji5] Have a great day everyone! [emoji253]


----------



## luxi_max

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468




Looking fabulous as always!


----------



## luxi_max

Louboutinista said:


> Finally time to bust out the summer maxi dresses (something I've started having a thing for since last summer [emoji16])! Here with the black box K I carried yesterday -- normally I switch bags daily so my bags can get some "rest" but since I'm wearing such a colorful dress I wanted to balance it out a bit with a black purse [emoji5] Have a great day everyone! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3371073




So chic!  Love the look!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe!!  You are too kind 



ehy12 said:


> i am loving the whole look...the bags of course but also the shoes, the nails and the great styling!!!





luxi_max said:


> So chic!  Love the look!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> Finally time to bust out the summer maxi dresses (something I've started having a thing for since last summer [emoji16])! Here with the black box K I carried yesterday -- normally I switch bags daily so my bags can get some "rest" but since I'm wearing such a colorful dress I wanted to balance it out a bit with a black purse [emoji5] Have a great day everyone! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3371073



Perfection as always, *Louboutinista*!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Aww thanks *VigeeLeBrun*! You just made my day 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Perfection as always, *Louboutinista*!


----------



## dessert1st

Protecting my blue baby while at Trader Joe's. Lol.


----------



## ehy12

dessert1st said:


> View attachment 3371398
> 
> Protecting my blue baby while at Trader Joe's. Lol.


Precious cargo!


----------



## Louboutinista

Pretty! And I love how you put her in a shopping bag [emoji16] 


dessert1st said:


> View attachment 3371398
> 
> Protecting my blue baby while at Trader Joe's. Lol.


----------



## ceci

Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]

Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468


Love the outfit.


MrH said:


> Summer blue [emoji170]&#9728;&#65039;[emoji170]
> View attachment 3370648


So stylish. 


meowmeow94 said:


> Hey ladies  I took Clover out for a ride on a weekend day. Can't stop loving her. Thanks for leting me share
> You can go here to see the rest of the outfit ^^
> http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/05/afternoon-tea.html?m=1


Beautiful outfit and bag.


----------



## megt10

Ozzysmom said:


> View attachment 3365894
> 
> 
> Scarf ring as a necklace. [emoji4]


Looks great. 


allyrae said:


> Dinner date. With Colvert Jige, BI CDC and Maya pendant necklace. Oh yes, DH came along too [emoji12]
> View attachment 3365926



Love the Jige, Colvert is such an amazing color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624



Everything is beautiful in this photo !! Love your jacket, mind IDing it for me ?  TIA.


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.


----------



## pazt

I have not posted here in a looooong time :

1) crinoline jige and CDC rosegold
2) parchemin birkin and CDC rosegold
3) H clicclac bangle in RG

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ceci

chkpfbeliever said:


> Everything is beautiful in this photo !! Love your jacket, mind IDing it for me ?  TIA.




Thank you [emoji4] The Madeline Jacket by DREW (NYC)


----------



## meowmeow94

megt10 said:


> Love the outfit.
> 
> So stylish.
> 
> Beautiful outfit and bag.



Thank you, megt10. Have a beautiful day &#127800;&#10024;&#128149;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.



Great outfit!


----------



## catsinthebag

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.



Love this whole look, Kyokei! Would you mind sharing who makes the jacket?


----------



## pazt

ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624



Beautiful clutch and jacket Ceci!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624


Stunningly gorgeous the entire ensemble!


----------



## renet

ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624




U look gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow that Jige is sooooo gorgeous!! And I don't even normally like Jige! [emoji7] 


pazt said:


> I have not posted here in a looooong time :
> 
> 1) crinoline jige and CDC rosegold
> 2) parchemin birkin and CDC rosegold
> 3) H clicclac bangle in RG
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Louboutinista

It's so sunny today where I live &#127774;&#127958;&#127846;&#127847; and it's finally Friday! Here with the all-too-familiar Rose Shocking with So Black Rodeo and a crane charm made by @myh_myhermes (Instagram ID). Have a great day fabulous ladies &#128149;


----------



## Kyokei

Madam Bijoux said:


> Great outfit!



Thank you very much, Madam Bijoux!



catsinthebag said:


> Love this whole look, Kyokei! Would you mind sharing who makes the jacket?



Thank you! It's Isabel Marant Etoile.


----------



## Kyokei

Louboutinista said:


> It's so sunny today where I live &#127774;&#127958;&#127846;&#127847; and it's finally Friday! Here with the all-too-familiar Rose Shocking with So Black Rodeo and a crane charm made by @myh_myhermes (Instagram ID). Have a great day fabulous ladies &#128149;
> 
> View attachment 3371912



I love the entire look! I love your necklace as well.


----------



## scarf1

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.


Love your look!


----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> Finally time to bust out the summer maxi dresses (something I've started having a thing for since last summer [emoji16])! Here with the black box K I carried yesterday -- normally I switch bags daily so my bags can get some "rest" but since I'm wearing such a colorful dress I wanted to balance it out a bit with a black purse [emoji5] Have a great day everyone! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3371073


Fresh, ebullient, regal...brava


----------



## Hermezzy

ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624


Just beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.


Very chic! I love the whole ensemble so much!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you love! I think I got the same J Crew necklace in four different colors [emoji28] 


Kyokei said:


> I love the entire look! I love your necklace as well.


----------



## Louboutinista

Awwww thanks love!! I'm so flattered [emoji177] [emoji177] [emoji253] 


Hermezzy said:


> Fresh, ebullient, regal...brava


----------



## Louboutinista

Ooooh love those booties!!! And the scarf. And the Kelly [emoji177] 


Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.


----------



## luxi_max

Louboutinista said:


> It's so sunny today where I live [emoji274][emoji905][emoji509][emoji511] and it's finally Friday! Here with the all-too-familiar Rose Shocking with So Black Rodeo and a crane charm made by @myh_myhermes (Instagram ID). Have a great day fabulous ladies [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3371912




Love the color combination!


----------



## luxi_max

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.




Love everything! Especially the boots!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Blue Rain

ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624




Sophisticated...


----------



## Princess D

Louboutinista said:


> It's so sunny today where I live [emoji274]&#127958;[emoji509][emoji511] and it's finally Friday! Here with the all-too-familiar Rose Shocking with So Black Rodeo and a crane charm made by @myh_myhermes (Instagram ID). Have a great day fabulous ladies [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3371912




I love how you use your rose shocking all the time [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. My rose tyrien spends way too much time in the box [emoji29]


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you love! 


luxi_max said:


> Love the color combination!


----------



## Louboutinista

Haha actually I use it maybe once or twice a week tops but definitely often enough to bore you guys to sleep  RT is such a pretty color! You should take her out more 



Princess D said:


> I love how you use your rose shocking all the time [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. My rose tyrien spends way too much time in the box [emoji29]


----------



## Gina123

Designervintage said:


> Hi ladies, not exactly a Hermes bag, but I immediately thought of all the Hermes admirers on tPF when I saw this street when I visited Germany for the weekend [emoji5]
> View attachment 3370118




I would have taken the same picture if I saw this sign! [emoji38]



30gold said:


> My contribution




What a gorgeous confetti of colors! [emoji173]&#65039;



Louboutinista said:


> Can never go wrong with black box! When in doubt, go black [emoji38] Hope all of you are having a great day there [emoji253] [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3370468




Love your Ms K and your shoes! [emoji7]



MrH said:


> Summer blue [emoji170][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji170]
> View attachment 3370648




Blue is my favorite summer color next to white! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Louboutinista said:


> Finally time to bust out the summer maxi dresses (something I've started having a thing for since last summer [emoji16])! Here with the black box K I carried yesterday -- normally I switch bags daily so my bags can get some "rest" but since I'm wearing such a colorful dress I wanted to balance it out a bit with a black purse [emoji5] Have a great day everyone! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3371073




You look lovely in a maxi dress! Black Kelly works well with your assemble... And I love your sandals!


----------



## Gina123

dessert1st said:


> View attachment 3371398
> 
> Protecting my blue baby while at Trader Joe's. Lol.







ehy12 said:


> Precious cargo!




Ditto!


----------



## Gina123

ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624




What a happy occasion and I hope you had a joyful time. 
Red Kelly cut is gorgeous and compliment your outfit, too! [emoji7]


----------



## allyrae

ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624




Beautiful! What color is your KC?


----------



## allyrae

megt10 said:


> Love the Jige, Colvert is such an amazing color.




Thanks! It's really versatile! [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

dessert1st said:


> View attachment 3371398
> 
> Protecting my blue baby while at Trader Joe's. Lol.




Ha ha ha I do the same when I go to the airport. I would bring the Hermes pouch with me. [emoji2]


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Finally time to bust out the summer maxi dresses (something I've started having a thing for since last summer [emoji16])! Here with the black box K I carried yesterday -- normally I switch bags daily so my bags can get some "rest" but since I'm wearing such a colorful dress I wanted to balance it out a bit with a black purse [emoji5] Have a great day everyone! [emoji253]
> View attachment 3371073




Why is all your stuff so damn stunning !![emoji7][emoji7][emoji257][emoji257][emoji126][emoji126]love your dress shoes and Baggie. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cremel

ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624




Wow ! So elegant !! Thumbs up[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

pazt said:


> I have not posted here in a looooong time :
> 
> 
> 
> 1) crinoline jige and CDC rosegold
> 
> 2) parchemin birkin and CDC rosegold
> 
> 3) H clicclac bangle in RG
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




I really love your collection of bracelets. They look so beautiful !! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow black is so stunning with red!!! Such a gorgeous look 


ceci said:


> Attending DS Elementary Graduation Ceremony today! [emoji310]
> 
> Custom felted my own Flower Brooch #Made to treasure this special day &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3371624


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.




You look very lovely! &#10084;&#65039;[emoji257]It's 90F here.  Are you in some cool place where you could actually wear your nice jacket?


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe you're too kind!  Thanks for letting me share The dress was a great find at Nordstrom last summer - it single-handedly started my love affairs with one-shoulder maxi dresses!  And the shoes are Rene Caovilla 



cremel said:


> Why is all your stuff so damn stunning !![emoji7][emoji7][emoji257][emoji257][emoji126][emoji126]love your dress shoes and Baggie. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> It's so sunny today where I live [emoji274][emoji905][emoji509][emoji511] and it's finally Friday! Here with the all-too-familiar Rose Shocking with So Black Rodeo and a crane charm made by @myh_myhermes (Instagram ID). Have a great day fabulous ladies [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3371912




Oh my gosh another set of beautiful clothes ! Looooove your pants and the necklace. Of course that stunning bag I am always happy to see. [emoji257][emoji257]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;are you petite ? I am a bit shy of 5'2, practically 5'1 so high heels are always needed.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks sweetie! 


Gina123 said:


> Love your Ms K and your shoes! [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> It's so sunny today where I live [emoji274][emoji905][emoji509][emoji511] and it's finally Friday! Here with the all-too-familiar Rose Shocking with So Black Rodeo and a crane charm made by @myh_myhermes (Instagram ID). Have a great day fabulous ladies [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3371912




Where did you get the pants from ?


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks hun!! I love maxi dresses cos they cover up my stubby little legs hahaha  A great find at Nordstrom last summer! and shoes are from Rene Caovilla 


Gina123 said:


> You look lovely in a maxi dress! Black Kelly works well with your assemble... And I love your sandals!


----------



## Louboutinista

Oh I'm even shorter... I'm only 5 ft tall haha  I love heels but they are just not practical for me to wear on a daily basis 


cremel said:


> Oh my gosh another set of beautiful clothes ! Looooove your pants and the necklace. Of course that stunning bag I am always happy to see. [emoji257][emoji257]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;are you petite ? I am a bit shy of 5'2, practically 5'1 so high heels are always needed.


----------



## Louboutinista

Those pants are Zara from this season! They have a matching top too but I didn't end up getting it. These are like, soooo comfy!!! I can live in them 



cremel said:


> Where did you get the pants from ?


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Oh I'm even shorter... I'm only 5 ft tall haha  I love heels but they are just not practical for me to wear on a daily basis




That's true. I try to wear heels when I go meet people but it's very difficult to stroll in town. I then get some platform shoes in exchange some comfort.  The Louboutin heels don't work for me if its daily activity.


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Those pants are Zara from this season! They have a matching top too but I didn't end up getting it. These are like, soooo comfy!!! I can live in them




Noted down. Thank you dear!


----------



## Princess D

Louboutinista said:


> Haha actually I use it maybe once or twice a week tops but definitely often enough to bore you guys to sleep  RT is such a pretty color! You should take her out more




Haha... Never bored of such a pretty color .. I wish I could use mine more but I work in a corporate environment with power suit as dress code, so my etoupe and black are my go to bags...


----------



## Louboutinista

Hey there are always weekends! Or better yet... I can help you babysit her!! 


Princess D said:


> Haha... Never bored of such a pretty color .. I wish I could use mine more but I work in a corporate environment with power suit as dress code, so my etoupe and black are my go to bags...


----------



## dotty8

periogirl28 said:


> Trying something different with the strap on my TPM Evelyn. Shortened and converting a hand held mini Plume to shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 3368947
> View attachment 3368948



This is cute


----------



## Rhl2987

pazt said:


> I have not posted here in a looooong time :
> 
> 1) crinoline jige and CDC rosegold
> 2) parchemin birkin and CDC rosegold
> 3) H clicclac bangle in RG
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I am in love with your Jige!! Beautiful pics pazt!


----------



## ceci

Thank you everyone! [emoji4] I love my RC KC a lot! Very easy for to carry either dress up or casual &#10084;&#65039; 



pazt said:


> Beautiful clutch and jacket Ceci!






ehy12 said:


> Stunningly gorgeous the entire ensemble!






renet said:


> U look gorgeous!  Enjoy!






Hermezzy said:


> Just beautiful!






Blue Rain said:


> Sophisticated...






Gina123 said:


> What a happy occasion and I hope you had a joyful time.
> Red Kelly cut is gorgeous and compliment your outfit, too! [emoji7]






allyrae said:


> Beautiful! What color is your KC?






cremel said:


> Wow ! So elegant !! Thumbs up[emoji106][emoji106]






Louboutinista said:


> Wow black is so stunning with red!!! Such a gorgeous look


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## purplepoodles

Louboutinista said:


> It's so sunny today where I live [emoji274][emoji905][emoji509][emoji511] and it's finally Friday! Here with the all-too-familiar Rose Shocking with So Black Rodeo and a crane charm made by @myh_myhermes (Instagram ID). Have a great day fabulous ladies [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3371912




Fabulous pairing love love your crane charm against your Rise shocking. Great styling!


----------



## ceci

Louboutinista said:


> It's so sunny today where I live [emoji274][emoji905][emoji509][emoji511] and it's finally Friday! Here with the all-too-familiar Rose Shocking with So Black Rodeo and a crane charm made by @myh_myhermes (Instagram ID). Have a great day fabulous ladies [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3371912




Love the POP of Colors!! &#10084;&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## ceci

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.




Cool booties! Very stylish ODJ!


----------



## ceci

Not today's action. Had been busy with teaching & felting & demo at multiple art festivals & events the month of May! Luckily, I managed to have a short walk with my family at the Falls Park in the middle of the city.

BE/BA B25 with a matching Compass wool charm felted to compliment the Rose de Compas twilly [emoji4]


----------



## renet

ceci said:


> Not today's action. Had been busy with teaching & felting & demo at multiple art festivals & events the month of May! Luckily, I managed to have a short walk with my family at the Falls Park in the middle of the city.
> 
> BE/BA B25 with a matching Compass wool charm felted to compliment the Rose de Compas twilly [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3372186
> 
> View attachment 3372187




Nice bag with nice scenery!


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Not today's action. Had been busy with teaching & felting & demo at multiple art festivals & events the month of May! Luckily, I managed to have a short walk with my family at the Falls Park in the middle of the city.
> 
> BE/BA B25 with a matching Compass wool charm felted to compliment the Rose de Compas twilly [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3372186
> 
> View attachment 3372187



Amazing photos, thank you!


----------



## Louboutinista

Such nice shots!!! [emoji177][emoji253] 


ceci said:


> Not today's action. Had been busy with teaching & felting & demo at multiple art festivals & events the month of May! Luckily, I managed to have a short walk with my family at the Falls Park in the middle of the city.
> 
> BE/BA B25 with a matching Compass wool charm felted to compliment the Rose de Compas twilly [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3372186
> 
> View attachment 3372187


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks sweetie [emoji177] I love this origami crane charm too - it is double sided and the other side is purple [emoji178] 


purplepoodles said:


> Fabulous pairing love love your crane charm against your Rise shocking. Great styling!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe! &#128536; Couldn't resist some colors when the sun was shining bright outside &#127774;&#127958;


ceci said:


> Love the POP of Colors!! &#10084;&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## josieblime

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.




Adorable!  I love the booties!


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes and Chanel in Paris...


----------



## periogirl28

Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254




IMHO, always the best combination!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## purplepoodles

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks sweetie [emoji177] I love this origami crane charm too - it is double sided and the other side is purple [emoji178]




Thank back [emoji175]I'm on the hunt now Made hundreds of origami cranes but the charm didn't register until I saw your combo. Isn't it funny how styling can make things look different. [emoji179]


----------



## Louboutinista

Can't go wrong with Hermes and Chanel can ya! &#128149;&#128149;


Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## H.C.LV.

ceci said:


> Not today's action. Had been busy with teaching & felting & demo at multiple art festivals & events the month of May! Luckily, I managed to have a short walk with my family at the Falls Park in the middle of the city.
> 
> BE/BA B25 with a matching Compass wool charm felted to compliment the Rose de Compas twilly [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3372186
> 
> View attachment 3372187



LOVE your action shot


----------



## MrH

My Mr H vs petit h today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## doves75

MrH said:


> My Mr H vs petit h today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3372322
> View attachment 3372323




Very creative [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## ehy12

MrH said:


> My Mr H vs petit h today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3372322
> View attachment 3372323


What are the specs of your kelly? I love it!!!


----------



## hbr

Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254




So classic, so gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ThierryH

ceci said:


> Not today's action. Had been busy with teaching & felting & demo at multiple art festivals & events the month of May! Luckily, I managed to have a short walk with my family at the Falls Park in the middle of the city.
> 
> BE/BA B25 with a matching Compass wool charm felted to compliment the Rose de Compas twilly [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3372186
> 
> View attachment 3372187



Beautiful shots!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## ThierryH

Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254



Perfect combo - can't get any better! Enjoy Paris!


----------



## I Love Hermes

MrH said:


> My Mr H vs petit h today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3372322
> View attachment 3372323


 
Very nice!


----------



## I Love Hermes

ceci said:


> Not today's action. Had been busy with teaching & felting & demo at multiple art festivals & events the month of May! Luckily, I managed to have a short walk with my family at the Falls Park in the middle of the city.
> 
> BE/BA B25 with a matching Compass wool charm felted to compliment the Rose de Compas twilly [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3372186
> 
> View attachment 3372187


 
Wow, beautiful! Are you doing an ad for H?


----------



## I Love Hermes

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3371642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371643
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly, scarf, booties, necklace, and bracelets. Plus a closer look at the booties.


 
Love your style!


----------



## Freckles1

periogirl28 said:


> IMHO, always the best combination!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Louboutinista said:


> Can't go wrong with Hermes and Chanel can ya! [emoji177][emoji177]







ThierryH said:


> Perfect combo - can't get any better! Enjoy Paris!




Merci!!! We only have one more day!! I think I need 2 weeks for Paris!! 
&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254




This combo never go wrong. Is that a new B? 
Enjoy the remaining time in Paris ![emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

MrH said:


> My Mr H vs petit h today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3372322
> View attachment 3372323




Very pretty K. What's the color?


----------



## Kyokei

I Love Hermes said:


> Love your style!



Thank you!!



josieblime said:


> Adorable!  I love the booties!



Thank you! They are very great. I definitely will look at more H shoes in the future!



ceci said:


> Cool booties! Very stylish ODJ!



Thanks!



cremel said:


> You look very lovely! &#10084;&#65039;[emoji257]It's 90F here.  Are you in some cool place where you could actually wear your nice jacket?



I'm in NYC, it was actually pretty warm that day but I'm always cold. 



luxi_max said:


> Love everything! Especially the boots!



Thank you!!



Louboutinista said:


> Ooooh love those booties!!! And the scarf. And the Kelly [emoji177]



Thank you very much!


----------



## Kyokei

Hermezzy said:


> Very chic! I love the whole ensemble so much!



Thank you!!



scarf1 said:


> Love your look!



Thank you, Scarf!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

ceci said:


> Not today's action. Had been busy with teaching & felting & demo at multiple art festivals & events the month of May! Luckily, I managed to have a short walk with my family at the Falls Park in the middle of the city.
> 
> BE/BA B25 with a matching Compass wool charm felted to compliment the Rose de Compas twilly [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3372186
> 
> View attachment 3372187



I love this color on you!



Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254



You are stylish as always.


----------



## Hermezzy

ceci said:


> Not today's action. Had been busy with teaching & felting & demo at multiple art festivals & events the month of May! Luckily, I managed to have a short walk with my family at the Falls Park in the middle of the city.
> 
> BE/BA B25 with a matching Compass wool charm felted to compliment the Rose de Compas twilly [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3372186
> 
> View attachment 3372187


Absolutely breathtaking...the colors...the perfect matching...a revelation!


----------



## Hermezzy

Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254


Partners in crime! haha...but gorgeous partners they are....


----------



## Stansy

Not much action going on here...


----------



## Nahreen

Enjoying a cup of tea on our outside patio. Summer is finally here[emoji3]


----------



## Louboutinista

Oooh what a pretty dainty little necklace! [emoji7] [emoji177] 


Stansy said:


> Not much action going on here...


----------



## Louboutinista

Just done my nails [emoji140][emoji140] I call it RS manicure cos it is the perfect color match to my RS B &#128522; Ok, actually it's called Pansy from Essie &#128517;&#128517;&#128517; Have a great weekend there lovelies! &#128149;


----------



## Nahreen

Louboutinista said:


> Just done my nails [emoji140][emoji140] I call it RS manicure cos it is the perfect color match to my RS B &#128522; Ok, actually it's called Pansy from Essie &#128517;&#128517;&#128517; Have a great weekend there lovelies! &#128149;
> 
> View attachment 3372996



Your B is beautiful. I wish for a bright pink B.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe! I'm sure with a bit of patience you will find what you're looking for! &#128149;


Nahreen said:


> Your B is beautiful. I wish for a bright pink B.


----------



## Nahreen

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks babe! I'm sure with a bit of patience you will find what you're looking for! [emoji177]




Thank you. It is my first colour on my list at my local store but it will depend on what they get to order. It was not available in February but I hope next time they order.


----------



## renet

Louboutinista said:


> Just done my nails [emoji140][emoji140] I call it RS manicure cos it is the perfect color match to my RS B [emoji4] Ok, actually it's called Pansy from Essie [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Have a great weekend there lovelies! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3372996




Pretty nails with fabulous bag! Have a great weekend too!


----------



## alterego

MrH said:


> My Mr H vs petit h today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3372322
> View attachment 3372323


Brilliant and done right.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks love! I just love doing my own nails! &#128133;&#128133;


renet said:


> Pretty nails with fabulous bag! Have a great weekend too!


----------



## Blingaddict

Evelyne in Etoupe in action at volcano national park, Rwanda, during a trip to see the mountain gorilla in the wild.


----------



## Blingaddict

Evelyne on a handmade boat at lake Burera, Rwanda heading for a freshly caught fish lunch on a island . [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Blingaddict

Evelyne TPM in Rouge Casque in action at Elementatia lake lodge in Kenya.
A beautiful world heritage site for pelican conservation..


----------



## SandySummer

Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254




beautiful!


----------



## doves75

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3373117
> 
> 
> Evelyne on a handmade boat at lake Burera, Rwanda heading for a freshly caught fish lunch on a island . [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]







Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3373139
> 
> 
> Evelyne TPM in Rouge Casque in action at Elementatia lake lodge in Kenya.
> A beautiful world heritage site for pelican conservation..




Cool pic....Evelyn is such an easy bag to carry around. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Thank you babe you're too kind!  Thanks for letting me share The dress was a great find at Nordstrom last summer - it single-handedly started my love affairs with one-shoulder maxi dresses!  And the shoes are Rene Caovilla




Love maxi myself but first I need to lose all the baby fat. Lots of Rene Calvilla sandals are super pretty. [emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## Dextersmom

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3373139
> 
> 
> Evelyne TPM in Rouge Casque in action at Elementatia lake lodge in Kenya.
> A beautiful world heritage site for pelican conservation..


Very lovely....I am considering this bag for myself.


----------



## catsinthebag

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3373091
> 
> 
> Evelyne in Etoupe in action at volcano national park, Rwanda, during a trip to see the mountain gorilla in the wild.



This is SUCH a cool photo ... I have a fantasy of going on a safari trip and bringing my Etoupe Evie. In my mind it is the perfect bag for something like this. Sounds like a fascinating trip you're on!


----------



## Serva1

Wearing a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Wearing a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji1][/QUOTE]
> 
> Happy Sunday to you too! We are wallet twins :-D


----------



## doves75

Hermezzy said:


> Wondrous color...so deep and yet so versatile...




Thanks so much Hermezzy 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your pics *doves*, such a beauty of a bag ~ she deserves some more love and sunshine!




Yes she is. Thank you my dear VigeeLeBrun 



megt10 said:


> So glad that she gets to come out and play. She is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything about your outfit!



I need to get used to carry her on my shoulder megt10. Hope to see you in the mall 



Serva1 said:


> Wearing a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]




Nice pic of your H in action Serva1.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Wearing a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]




Yay! Twins on this Serva. Happy Sunday!


----------



## paintmecrystal

Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Louboutinista

Beautiful! And it matches your shawl too &#128149;


Serva1 said:


> Wearing a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]


----------



## dessert1st

ehy12 said:


> Precious cargo!





Louboutinista said:


> Pretty! And I love how you put her in a shopping bag [emoji16]



Thank you! I just happened to have this canvas bag in the car and I don't normally grocery shop with a B but I said let's try it. Thought the pic was cute and made for a good silly post.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Louboutinista, doves75 and happy to be twinsies Pbp&chincac [emoji1]


----------



## Blingaddict

doves75 said:


> Cool pic....Evelyn is such an easy bag to carry around. Enjoy your vacation.




Thnkyou doves75. It certainly is. I just don't get bored of it, it's so versatile.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Blingaddict

Dextersmom said:


> Very lovely....I am considering this bag for myself.




Thank you Dextersmom. You should go for it. Surprisingly it fits quite a bit and its light like a feather.


----------



## Blingaddict

catsinthebag said:


> This is SUCH a cool photo ... I have a fantasy of going on a safari trip and bringing my Etoupe Evie. In my mind it is the perfect bag for something like this. Sounds like a fascinating trip you're on!




Thank you catsinthebag. Indeed it's been a fantastic trip and the etoupe evie IS perfect for safaris because of its colour and hands free feature ! I didn't Carry it up the mountain though[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## kat99

Nahreen said:


> Enjoying a cup of tea on our outside patio. Summer is finally here[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372995




Beautiful patio! Love your furniutre.


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Wearing a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]


gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Nahreen

kat99 said:


> Beautiful patio! Love your furniutre.




Thank you Kat. We just bought it all new this spring. We have another small group with chairs too on it.
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is where I enjoy a nice cup of tea in my H cups.


----------



## Oryx816

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3373091
> 
> 
> Evelyne in Etoupe in action at volcano national park, Rwanda, during a trip to see the mountain gorilla in the wild.




Looks great!  Enjoy your trip!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> Wearing a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]




Beautiful wallet and it's a very sunny day there. Enjoy your sunday too Serva.  [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Stansy

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3373139
> 
> 
> Evelyne TPM in Rouge Casque in action at Elementatia lake lodge in Kenya.
> A beautiful world heritage site for pelican conservation..



Beautiful pictures! Did you get to see gorillas? Oh, I am envious.... Enjoy the rest of your trip with your H beauties!


----------



## Louboutinista

In my Quicker sneakers today &#128522; have a good day gorgeous ladies! &#128536;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> In my Quicker sneakers today [emoji4] have a good day gorgeous ladies! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji253]
> View attachment 3373934




You look beautiful! You too have a great Sunday! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Blingaddict said:


> Thank you Dextersmom. You should go for it. Surprisingly it fits quite a bit and its light like a feather.


I'm sure I will...thank you.


----------



## Prada Prince

Noir Clemence Birkin 40 PHW, Orange Poppy/Rose Azalea/Blue Aztec Rodeo PM, Noir Paddock, Fauve Barenia CDC GHW, 32MM belt kit, Gold Togo GHW...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Louboutinista said:


> In my Quicker sneakers today &#128522; have a good day gorgeous ladies! &#128536;&#128144;&#128144;
> View attachment 3373934



You look amazing, love everything.


----------



## tonkamama

Happy Sunday! &#127774;  Everyone is looking gorgeous! &#128536;

My red jige in action.... Oops sorry for the large pix :shame:


----------



## ehy12

Louboutinista said:


> In my Quicker sneakers today &#128522; have a good day gorgeous ladies! &#128536;&#128144;&#128144;
> View attachment 3373934


Love your outfit!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrH

cremel said:


> Very pretty K. What's the color?




Etain k40


----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> In my Quicker sneakers today &#128522; have a good day gorgeous ladies! &#128536;&#128144;&#128144;
> View attachment 3373934


Oooooooo- very chic outfit!  Love it all- the Balmain top, the leather pants, and, ofc, the sneakers.  I love wearing my white H sneaker with all black on top as well.  Stunning picture!


----------



## Hermezzy

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday! &#127774;  Everyone is looking gorgeous! &#128536;
> 
> My red jige in action.... Oops sorry for the large pix :shame:


Absolutely gorgeous...I especially love that ring too!  Is the clothing by Chanel?  That looks like a Chanel jacket


----------



## Louboutinista

cremel said:


> You look beautiful! You too have a great Sunday! [emoji8][emoji8]


Thanks *Cremel*!  Your comments always make my day hehe 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> You look amazing, love everything.


Aww thanks *NikkisABagGirl*! 



ehy12 said:


> Love your outfit!!


Thanks babe *ehy12 *



Hermezzy said:


> Oooooooo- very chic outfit!  Love it all- the Balmain top, the leather pants, and, ofc, the sneakers.  I love wearing my white H sneaker with all black on top as well.  Stunning picture!


Haha thanks sweetie *Hermezzy * And yea... and these shoes are so versatile! Go with everything!!


----------



## larkbunting

Apple Watch single tour 42mm band in Feu.


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> gorgeous!!!!







cremel said:


> Beautiful wallet and it's a very sunny day there. Enjoy your sunday too Serva.  [emoji255][emoji255]




Thank you ehy&cremel [emoji1]


----------



## tonkamama

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous...I especially love that ring too!  Is the clothing by Chanel?  That looks like a Chanel jacket



Thank you very much my jacket is by Chanel 16C Cruise...


----------



## tonkamama

Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Louboutinista

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action [emoji813]... thanks for letting me share.


You look so elegant [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## tonkamama

Louboutinista said:


> You look so elegant [emoji177][emoji177]



Louboutinista ~ thank you sweetie


----------



## StyleEyes

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.




I [emoji177]everything about this look!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.



Perfection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> In my Quicker sneakers today &#65533;&#65533; have a good day gorgeous ladies! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> View attachment 3373934



Happily your twin with the Quicker sneakers and was about to buy that Balmain tee-shirt in a different color, *Louboutinista*. 
Such a coincidence ~ love your outfit.


----------



## Louboutinista

Haha same here - happy to be twinning! 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happily your twin with the Quicker sneakers and was about to buy that Balmain tee-shirt in a different color, *Louboutinista*.
> Such a coincidence ~ love your outfit.


----------



## MSO13

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.




You're really making me want a red Jige! You look fab T!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ghitay

Freckles1 said:


> Hermes and Chanel in Paris...
> View attachment 3372254


Best combination! Can you kindly share your beautiful jacket?


----------



## periogirl28

Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!


----------



## purplepoodles

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3373139
> 
> 
> Evelyne TPM in Rouge Casque in action at Elementatia lake lodge in Kenya.
> A beautiful world heritage site for pelican conservation..




Way cool pic and perfect place for your evie! Loving everything about this. Happy holidays!


----------



## cremel

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.




Ah the manège shoes! Red with black. Great package!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655




Yay! The lovely Constance ! You look great periogirl! [emoji255][emoji255]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kat99

periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655



Wearing the best jacket, with the best bag...doing my favorite thing (shopping Chanel sale)


----------



## kat99

Couvertures scarf tied as handle for my old trusty black Evelyne:


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you all &#128536;

MrsOwen3 ~ thank you and  I hope you will check out the red jige, the color is very versatile.  &#10084;&#65039;


StyleEyes said:


> I [emoji177]everything about this look!





periogirl28 said:


> Perfection!





MrsOwen3 said:


> You're really making me want a red Jige! You look fab T!





cremel said:


> Ah the manège shoes! Red with black. Great package!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tonkamama

kat99 & periogirl28 ~ love these looks, very chic 



periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte
> 
> Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655





kat99 said:


> Couvertures scarf tied as handle for my old trusty black Evelyne:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Evelyne.jpg?w=700


----------



## tonkamama

Serva1 ~ love the orange Kelly wallet.



Serva1 said:


> Wearing a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]



Nahreen ~ I love your patio furniture and the backyard is really relaxing.  


Nahreen said:


> Thank you Kat. We just bought it all new this spring. We have another small group with chairs too on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373773
> 
> 
> This is where I enjoy a nice cup of tea in my H cups.



Louboutinista ~ killer chic! &#128163;&#128525;


Louboutinista said:


> In my Quicker sneakers today &#128522; have a good day gorgeous ladies! &#128536;&#128144;&#128144;
> View attachment 3373934


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!



jacket twins .....looking adorable! love the gorgeous C too


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Yay! The lovely Constance ! You look great periogirl! [emoji255][emoji255]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thank you! 



kat99 said:


> Wearing the best jacket, with the best bag...doing my favorite thing (shopping Chanel sale)








tonkamama said:


> kat99 & periogirl28 ~ love these looks, very chic



Thanks dear! 



chincac said:


> jacket twins .....looking adorable! love the gorgeous C too



Thank you, Hi 5 jacket twin!


----------



## Blingaddict

purplepoodles said:


> Way cool pic and perfect place for your evie! Loving everything about this. Happy holidays!




Thank you purplepoodles [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Blingaddict

Stansy said:


> Beautiful pictures! Did you get to see gorillas? Oh, I am envious.... Enjoy the rest of your trip with your H beauties!




Thank you stansy. Yes, got to see the gorillas all 25 of them up close. At one point the family gathering had 21 gorillas with the alpha silver back, 7 females and 7 babies and other juveniles socializing in a small clearing! 
It was pure magic!


----------



## Blingaddict

Oryx816 said:


> Looks great!  Enjoy your trip!  Thank you for sharing!




Thank you oryx816.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Blingaddict

Another pic of Evelyne TPM in casque rouge. Sorry for bombarding the thread, but this bag is just so cute I can't resist[emoji16]


----------



## ThierryH

Blingaddict said:


> View attachment 3373139
> 
> 
> Evelyne TPM in Rouge Casque in action at Elementatia lake lodge in Kenya.
> A beautiful world heritage site for pelican conservation..



Sounds like an amazing trip! Enjoy and save travels! Evies seem to be the perfect companions! :urock:


----------



## ThierryH

Serva1 said:


> Wearing a silk tunic and my orange KW as a clutch. Wishing everyone a relaxing Sunday [emoji1]



Congrats! What a beauty in such a great color!


----------



## ThierryH

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.



Stunning and tres chic! Love everything!


----------



## BellaCC

periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655




I love your Constance, the color is gorgeous! When does the sale start?


----------



## hbr

periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655




So stunning and elegant &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

BellaCC said:


> I love your Constance, the color is gorgeous! When does the sale start?




Thank you! My SA is not sure yet, so I was not given dates.


----------



## periogirl28

hbr said:


> So stunning and elegant &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.



I love the entire look, you look fabulous. The pop of red is lovely.


----------



## weibandy

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.



Head to toe gorgeous!  Love the whole look


----------



## WaterLilies22

periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655



I loved this jacket! It's a great purchase, and your Constance is beautiful!


----------



## WaterLilies22

kat99 said:


> Couvertures scarf tied as handle for my old trusty black Evelyne:



Lovely outfit! I also love your blog - your post comparing Kelly sizing was so useful for when I did my special order!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation


----------



## Hermezzy

periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655


Ultra-classy and just gorgeous....


----------



## Hermezzy

kat99 said:


> Couvertures scarf tied as handle for my old trusty black Evelyne:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Evelyne.jpg?w=700


Beautiful.  Do you find the silk strap you've made more comfortable than the canvas one that comes with evies?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Omg omg I love that lemon coin purse!! [emoji7][emoji522] [emoji7][emoji522][emoji7][emoji253] perfect match for your Rodeo [emoji206] [emoji206] 


WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076


----------



## Hermezzy

WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076


GASP!  Jaw-droppingly beautiful and just stunning!!!


----------



## Louis74

WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076



Those colors are a.ma.zing.


----------



## Louboutinista

You look really great! &#128149;&#128149;


kat99 said:


> Couvertures scarf tied as handle for my old trusty black Evelyne:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Evelyne.jpg?w=700


----------



## Louboutinista

Oooh love how you styled the Chanel jacket! &#128149;&#128149;


periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655


----------



## Louboutinista

Using the Kate Spade banana coin purse as a charm on the BE hehe &#128513;&#127820;&#127820;


----------



## Serva1

tonkamama said:


> Serva1 ~ love the orange Kelly wallet.



Thank you tonkamama &#10084;&#65039;



ThierryH said:


> Congrats! What a beauty in such a great color!



Thank you ThierryH &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Stansy

Blingaddict said:


> Thank you stansy. Yes, got to see the gorillas all 25 of them up close. At one point the family gathering had 21 gorillas with the alpha silver back, 7 females and 7 babies and other juveniles socializing in a small clearing!
> It was pure magic!


 
This sounds amazing!


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> Oooh love how you styled the Chanel jacket! &#128149;&#128149;



Thank you! 



WaterLilies22 said:


> I loved this jacket! It's a great purchase, and your Constance is beautiful!



Thanks so much! 



WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076



Absolutely amazing! 



Hermezzy said:


> Ultra-classy and just gorgeous....



Many thanks Hermezzy!


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> Using the Kate Spade banana coin purse as a charm on the BE hehe &#128513;&#127820;&#127820;
> View attachment 3375185



So pretty and cheerful!


----------



## periogirl28

Blingaddict said:


> Another pic of Evelyne TPM in casque rouge. Sorry for bombarding the thread, but this bag is just so cute I can't resist[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374882



Love this, thank you for sharing and enjoy your adventures!


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> Couvertures scarf tied as handle for my old trusty black Evelyne:



Lovely outfit I would totally wear, that's a fab idea with the scarf!


----------



## Blingaddict

WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076




Gorgeous! Love the contrast.


----------



## Blingaddict

periogirl28 said:


> Love this, thank you for sharing and enjoy your adventures!




Thank you periogirl28


----------



## Blingaddict

periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655




Gorgeous Constance. The colour is amazing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rhl2987

WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076



Holy cow!! That's such a beautiful bag! What color is it?


----------



## tonkamama

ThierryH said:


> Stunning and tres chic! Love everything!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love the entire look, you look fabulous. The pop of red is lovely.





weibandy said:


> Head to toe gorgeous!  Love the whole look


----------



## PIPET83

coming back from H, we picked up her new sister..[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]


----------



## Dluvch

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3375628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming back from H, we picked up her new sister..[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]



Yeah, I saw your post regarding you going to the h boutique to look at something special!j


----------



## ehy12

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3375628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming back from H, we picked up her new sister..[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Really?????!!!!!!!! I remember you just got this!!!!!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Yeees.. Do you want a reveal.. ??


----------



## ehy12




----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> Using the Kate Spade banana coin purse as a charm on the BE hehe &#128513;&#127820;&#127820;
> View attachment 3375185


If I saw this in person I'd probably be arrested for protracted staring and drooling...LOL  Just spectacular!


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3375628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming back from H, we picked up her new sister..[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]


Magnificent...just jaw-droppingly beautiful!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Haha thank you my love! &#128536;&#128149;&#128149;


Hermezzy said:


> If I saw this in person I'd probably be arrested for protracted staring and drooling...LOL  Just spectacular!


----------



## Louboutinista

I love anything shiny and sparkly &#10024;&#10024;, so it was a no brainer when the time came for me to pick a color for my second pair of Oran &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nahreen

Louboutinista said:


> I love anything shiny and sparkly [emoji92][emoji92], so it was a no brainer when the time came for me to pick a color for my second pair of Oran [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3375890




Definitly my taste too&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Louboutinista said:


> I love anything shiny and sparkly [emoji92][emoji92], so it was a no brainer when the time came for me to pick a color for my second pair of Oran [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3375890




Looks great on you [emoji7] and I loooooove the sparkle too( another bling addict here) [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## cremel

kat99 said:


> Couvertures scarf tied as handle for my old trusty black Evelyne:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Evelyne.jpg?w=700




What's lovely dress and great idea to use the scarf for the handle. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;[emoji257][emoji257][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> I love anything shiny and sparkly [emoji92][emoji92], so it was a no brainer when the time came for me to pick a color for my second pair of Oran [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3375890




These bling bling look great on you dear! Love the blue electric for sure !&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> I love anything shiny and sparkly &#10024;&#10024;, so it was a no brainer when the time came for me to pick a color for my second pair of Oran &#128513;&#128513;
> View attachment 3375890





Serva1 said:


> Looks great on you [emoji7] *and I loooooove the sparkle too( another bling addict here)* [emoji3][emoji3]



+2, love the bling factor on these orans! Major congrats, *Louboutinista*.


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Using the Kate Spade banana coin purse as a charm on the BE hehe [emoji16][emoji529][emoji529]
> View attachment 3375185




Love this blue to death!! Have been drooling since I saw this B?[emoji39]


----------



## cremel

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3375628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming back from H, we picked up her new sister..[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]




You have an incredible SA! Thought you just got the SO? Another one?[emoji33][emoji33][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076




Absolutely beautiful color! Blue electric is popular on the forum today. There's another B that's the same color. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.




Superb!!Gorgeous outfit head to toe. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Louboutinista

Nahreen said:


> Definitly my taste too&#10084;&#65039;


hehe yay! &#128588;&#128588;


Serva1 said:


> Looks great on you [emoji7] and I loooooove the sparkle too( another bling addict here) [emoji3][emoji3]


Thank you babe &#128536;&#127801; yea it was an easy choice lol &#128513;&#128513;


cremel said:


> These bling bling look great on you dear! Love the blue electric for sure !&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you Cremel you are always so sweet &#128536;&#128149;&#128149;


VigeeLeBrun said:


> +2, love the bling factor on these orans! Major congrats, *Louboutinista*.


Thank you my love! &#128536;&#127801; While the normal leather ones do appeal to me a lot, I just couldn't resist these! &#128513;&#128513;


cremel said:


> Love this blue to death!! Have been drooling since I saw this B?[emoji39]


Thanks sweetie! &#128536;&#128536; BE continues to remain my favorite blue of all &#128513;


----------



## Louboutinista

The whole look with the gray crystal Orans &#128522; Have a great hump day there fabulous ladies &#127801;&#128149;


----------



## Allinbee

WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076



This is so perfect waterlilies. May I know if a credit card fits inside the lemon charm? Tia


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> The whole look with the gray crystal Orans [emoji4] Have a great hump day there fabulous ladies [emoji257][emoji177]
> View attachment 3376051




Absolutely beautiful. You look very comfortable too in your outfit. The necklace works very well with the outfit and shoes. [emoji150][emoji163][emoji156][emoji8]Curious... What's that black Chanel handle in your bag?


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe &#128536;&#127801; forgot to ID the outfit: top and pants: Zara; necklace: vintage Miriam Haskell. And that little black thing that sticks out of my bag is a Chanel umbrella. It's been raining every day where I live! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] 


cremel said:


> Absolutely beautiful. You look very comfortable too in your outfit. The necklace works very well with the outfit and shoes. [emoji150][emoji163][emoji156][emoji8]Curious... What's that black Chanel handle in your bag?




Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks babe [emoji8][emoji257] forgot to ID the outfit: top and pants: Zara; necklace: vintage Miriam Haskell. And that little black thing that sticks out of my bag is a Chanel umbrella. It's been raining every day where I live! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my STV100-3 using PurseForum mobile app




Ah I guessed it right about the umbrella and Miriam. We long for rain for a few years now but it only rains a few weeks a year for the past four years.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Her first day out , all dressed up , and nowhere to go!lol! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## megt10

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3375628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming back from H, we picked up her new sister..[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]


Gorgeous! Congratulations.


Louboutinista said:


> I love anything shiny and sparkly &#10024;&#10024;, so it was a no brainer when the time came for me to pick a color for my second pair of Oran &#128513;&#128513;
> View attachment 3375890


Love the bling!


Louboutinista said:


> The whole look with the gray crystal Orans &#128522; Have a great hump day there fabulous ladies &#127801;&#128149;
> View attachment 3376051


So stunning. 


Tall1Grl said:


> Her first day out , all dressed up , and nowhere to go!lol! Thank you for letting me share!


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Tall1Grl

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations.
> 
> Love the bling!
> 
> So stunning.
> 
> Such a beautiful bag!



Thank you so much ms megt10!!


----------



## Kyokei




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrH

Wear it different way [emoji4][emoji1] anyway it is come home with me today [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Louboutinista

Ahhhh this is sooo beautiful!! &#128525;&#128149;&#128149;


Tall1Grl said:


> Her first day out , all dressed up , and nowhere to go!lol! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you love!! &#128149;&#127801;&#128149;&#127801;


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations.
> 
> Love the bling!
> 
> So stunning.


----------



## tonkamama

cremel said:


> Superb!!Gorgeous outfit head to toe. [emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you so much &#128591;


----------



## WaterLilies22

Louboutinista said:


> Omg omg I love that lemon coin purse!! [emoji7][emoji522] [emoji7][emoji522][emoji7][emoji253] perfect match for your Rodeo [emoji206] [emoji206]



Thanks so much! (And sorry for the slow TPF reply!) 



Hermezzy said:


> GASP!  Jaw-droppingly beautiful and just stunning!!!





Louis74 said:


> Those colors are a.ma.zing.





periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely amazing!





Blingaddict said:


> Gorgeous! Love the contrast.



Hermezzy, Louis74, periogirl and Blingaddict - Thank you very much, lovelies!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Rhl2987 said:


> Holy cow!! That's such a beautiful bag! What color is it?



Thanks, Rhl2987! It's bleu electrique. I love it as a pop of color, especially because I tend to wear a lot of black.


----------



## WaterLilies22

cremel said:


> Absolutely beautiful color! Blue electric is popular on the forum today. There's another B that's the same color. [emoji1]



Thanks! This color has such personality 



Allinbee said:


> This is so perfect waterlilies. May I know if a credit card fits inside the lemon charm? Tia



Thanks, Tia!  Unfortunately, a credit card does not fit inside the lemon. However, I also saw strawberry and orange charms - not sure how much bigger they are as I only glanced at them in passing, but perhaps those may fit a card?


----------



## WaterLilies22

MrH said:


> Wear it different way [emoji4][emoji1] anyway it is come home with me today [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376558



Love your accessorizing!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Tall1Grl said:


> Her first day out , all dressed up , and nowhere to go!lol! Thank you for letting me share!





Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3376466



Beautiful K's, Tall1Grl and Kyokei. No occasion needed to take out your bags!


----------



## Hermezzy

MrH said:


> Wear it different way [emoji4][emoji1] anyway it is come home with me today [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376558


LOVE that wrap bracelet!  Very elegant and striking!


----------



## cremel

Tall1Grl said:


> Her first day out , all dressed up , and nowhere to go!lol! Thank you for letting me share!




Beautiful bag and lovely charm![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3376466




Hi dear is this K brand new? Looks like a 32? Congrats!! Enjoy the beauty![emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## Allinbee

WaterLilies22 said:


> Thanks! This color has such personality
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Tia!  Unfortunately, a credit card does not fit inside the lemon. However, I also saw strawberry and orange charms - not sure how much bigger they are as I only glanced at them in passing, but perhaps those may fit a card?



Thanks for the info waterlilies. My hubby got me the orange but cc cant fit  I thought the lemon would fit.


----------



## tonkamama

Louboutinista ~ cute outfit and accessories &#128158;



Louboutinista said:


> The whole look with the gray crystal Orans &#128522; Have a great hump day there fabulous ladies &#127801;&#128149;
> View attachment 3376051



Tall1Grl ~ love your new Kelly, the twilly is gorgeous. &#128153;


Tall1Grl said:


> Her first day out , all dressed up , and nowhere to go!lol! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

MrH said:


> Wear it different way [emoji4][emoji1] anyway it is come home with me today [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376558



Looking cool~ love your Chanel ring &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe! [emoji8] [emoji253] [emoji253] 



tonkamama said:


> Louboutinista ~ cute outfit and accessories &#128158;


----------



## Tall1Grl

WaterLilies22 said:


> Beautiful K's, Tall1Grl and Kyokei. No occasion needed to take out your bags!



Thank you WaterLilies22! &#128149; she will def be getting out either way!


----------



## Tall1Grl

cremel said:


> Beautiful bag and lovely charm![emoji7][emoji7]





tonkamama said:


> Louboutinista ~ cute outfit and accessories &#128158;
> 
> 
> 
> Tall1Grl ~ love your new Kelly, the twilly is gorgeous. &#128153;



Thank you both so much *cremel* & *tonkamama* for your wonderful comments!!&#128536;


----------



## Tall1Grl

MrH said:


> Wear it different way [emoji4][emoji1] anyway it is come home with me today [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376558



Quite clever MrH!


----------



## ThierryH

WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076



Oh my! Beyond gorgeous! Major congrats!


----------



## ThierryH

Louboutinista said:


> Using the Kate Spade banana coin purse as a charm on the BE hehe &#128513;&#127820;&#127820;
> View attachment 3375185



How cool is that!


----------



## ThierryH

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3375628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming back from H, we picked up her new sister..[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]



Congrats! What a beauty - enjoy your new treasure and always wear her in best health!


----------



## ThierryH

Louboutinista said:


> I love anything shiny and sparkly &#10024;&#10024;, so it was a no brainer when the time came for me to pick a color for my second pair of Oran &#128513;&#128513;
> View attachment 3375890



Amazing - love your nails, too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrH said:


> Wear it different way [emoji4][emoji1] anyway it is come home with me today [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376558



Ohhh nice idea. That's a 13mm beltkit correct????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.



Perfection dear!!! You are such a classy lady


----------



## Louboutinista

tonkamama said:


> Louboutinista ~ cute outfit and accessories &#128158;


Thank you Tonkamama [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8][emoji253] 




ThierryH said:


> How cool is that!





ThierryH said:


> Amazing - love your nails, too!



Thank you babe [emoji8][emoji177][emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## tonkamama

Israeli_Flava said:


> Perfection dear!!! You are such a classy lady



Thank you dear


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

At Hermes boutique today.


----------



## Hermezzy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> At Hermes boutique today.


Oooo just gorgeous!  Is that pico bleu hydra?  Stunning!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hermezzy said:


> Oooo just gorgeous!  Is that pico bleu hydra?  Stunning!



Yes, to match my blue shoes, haha!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xxDxx

Shoe shopping with a friend and our Bs of course [emoji1]


----------



## Louboutinista

My Pikachu-infested B &#9889;&#9889;
You see, Pikachu is an electric type, so naturally it's drawn to Bleu Electrique! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## smile4me6

Louboutinista said:


> My Pikachu-infested B &#9889;&#9889;
> You see, Pikachu is an electric type, so naturally it's drawn to Bleu Electrique! &#128514;&#128514;
> View attachment 3377915




Too cute


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Louboutinista said:


> My Pikachu-infested B &#9889;&#9889;
> You see, Pikachu is an electric type, so naturally it's drawn to Bleu Electrique! &#128514;&#128514;
> View attachment 3377915


 
Adorable.


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe [emoji8][emoji253][emoji253] 


smile4me6 said:


> Too cute


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you sweetie [emoji8][emoji8][emoji177] 


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Adorable.


----------



## Rami00

The other day. Goodie B30 in action.


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> My Pikachu-infested B [emoji298][emoji298]
> You see, Pikachu is an electric type, so naturally it's drawn to Bleu Electrique! [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3377915




Ha ha ha these cute little things [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.




Beautiful B, dress , and bracelet!!!


----------



## cremel

xxDxx said:


> Shoe shopping with a friend and our Bs of course [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3377873
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!! These are the fun times !


----------



## cremel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> At Hermes boutique today.




Hmm ... What are you up to!! Do share what you got!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.



I need a 30... Wore my 35 today and she's just too big &#128543;
I'm going to have to talk to my SA. Love all your shots with Goldie !!!!


----------



## purplepoodles

Louboutinista said:


> My Pikachu-infested B [emoji298][emoji298]
> You see, Pikachu is an electric type, so naturally it's drawn to Bleu Electrique! [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3377915




Great styling there Louboutinista! Such cuties[emoji95]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cremel said:


> Hmm ... What are you up to!! Do share what you got!



I got a Kelly 28 Rouge Tomate. I did a reveal thread.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.



Perfect in every way.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> At Hermes boutique today.




Where's your reveal thread for the 28 K??


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Here it is! TPF won't quote sometimes for me. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-so-excited-944169.html


----------



## Sky love

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.



Lovely Goldie and dog too&#65281; 
Please ID your black sandals ? Love the whole look!


----------



## Rami00

cremel said:


> Beautiful B, dress , and bracelet!!!


Thank you!&#128536;


Israeli_Flava said:


> I need a 30... Wore my 35 today and she's just too big &#128543;
> I'm going to have to talk to my SA. Love all your shots with Goldie !!!!


Thank you so much. I LOVE size 30, not too big not too small.. Just the right tote size. Please try it ...you will love it! &#128536;


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Perfect in every way.


Thank you!&#128536;


Sky love said:


> Lovely Goldie and dog too&#65281;
> Please ID your black sandals ? Love the whole look!


Thank you! The sandals are from Steve Madden.


----------



## Hermezzy

xxDxx said:


> Shoe shopping with a friend and our Bs of course [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3377873


LOVE these both! Partners in crime! haha


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.


Gorgeous.  There are few things as classically beautiful as gold B's.  I just love the white contrast stitching...


----------



## Louboutinista

Beautiful shot!! You look gorgeous [emoji253] 


Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.


----------



## Sky love

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!&#128536;
> 
> Thank you so much. I LOVE size 30, not too big not too small.. Just the right tote size. Please try it ...you will love it! &#128536;
> 
> Thank you!&#128536;
> 
> Thank you! The sandals are from Steve Madden.


 
Thanks for sharing !


----------



## peppers90

Craie 30cm with GHW...


----------



## peppers90

with Chanel pearls


----------



## theITbag

peppers90 said:


> with Chanel pearls




Beautiful!


----------



## ellietilly

Lunch with friends, Brazil maxi twilly, jige and kelly dog. Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## hoonana

my lovely offered me this new babe [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tall1Grl

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...





peppers90 said:


> with Chanel pearls



Peppers90, you look fabulous! Love the photo with the bag, Chanel, n shoes too!


----------



## Tall1Grl

ellietilly said:


> Lunch with friends, Brazil maxi twilly, jige and kelly dog. Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 3378700



So pretty and perfect!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tall1Grl

hoonana said:


> my lovely offered me this new babe [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful bag!


----------



## meowmeow94

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...



Wow! You are gorgeous


----------



## peppers90

hoonana said:


> my lovely offered me this new babe [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



That's a beauty!  Love the piping


----------



## meowmeow94

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.



Love your style    the dog is so adorable as well!!


----------



## peppers90

theITbag said:


> Beautiful!





Tall1Grl said:


> Peppers90, you look fabulous! Love the photo with the bag, Chanel, n shoes too!





meowmeow94 said:


> Wow! You are gorgeous



Thanks ladies so much!!


----------



## peppers90

ellietilly said:


> Lunch with friends, Brazil maxi twilly, jige and kelly dog. Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 3378700



pure class


----------



## ThierryH

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...



So chic!  Love the combination of your B with the Chanel necklace!


----------



## ThierryH

hoonana said:


> my lovely offered me this new babe [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Major congrats! What a beauty - and what a lucky girl you are! Enjoy your new baby


----------



## Sappho

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...




Gorgeous pic, you look so fabulous!!


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.




Love!! I love the all black outfit paired with the gold B! And I love gingy too!!


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.


Love the picture. You look amazing as always and I love your dog. 


Israeli_Flava said:


> I need a 30... Wore my 35 today and she's just too big &#128543;
> I'm going to have to talk to my SA. Love all your shots with Goldie !!!!


Don't you hate it when you realize your bag is just too big. I love the 30. I got rid of my 35.


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here it is! TPF won't quote sometimes for me.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-so-excited-944169.html


Gorgeous. This was the color and style I chose for my SO. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...





peppers90 said:


> with Chanel pearls


Absolutely stunning. I love Craie and you look fantastic.  


ellietilly said:


> Lunch with friends, Brazil maxi twilly, jige and kelly dog. Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 3378700


Love everything. 


hoonana said:


> my lovely offered me this new babe [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful Kelly.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> Don't you hate it when you realize your bag is just too big. I love the 30. I got rid of my 35.
> 
> .



Yes it really stinks because y Goldie I my first Here bag. I had no clue about 30 vs 35 back then.... all my bags since have been 30 and smaller. I just can't seem to part with her  I definitely won't part with her until I have either a Goldie Jr. or a bag that fills that color scheme because I wear gold A LOT.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> with Chanel pearls



OMG I just died. Craie I presume? Next on my hit list....
Stunning combo dear


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...



Oh snap well all I needed to do was keep scrolling up :giggles: .
Good God woman YOU ARE STUNNING!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes it really stinks because y Goldie I my first Here bag. I had no clue about 30 vs 35 back then.... all my bags since have been 30 and smaller. I just can't seem to part with her  I definitely won't part with her until I have either a Goldie Jr. or a bag that fills that color scheme because I wear gold A LOT.



I love Goldie! I wouldn't mind a B 30 in Gold. Such a perfect neutral.


----------



## ehy12




----------



## carabelli888

peppers90 said:


> with Chanel pearls



Your craie is just beautiful


----------



## Rami00

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous.  There are few things as classically beautiful as gold B's.  I just love the white contrast stitching...





Louboutinista said:


> Beautiful shot!! You look gorgeous [emoji253]





meowmeow94 said:


> Love your style    the dog is so adorable as well!!





Sappho said:


> Love!! I love the all black outfit paired with the gold B! And I love gingy too!!





megt10 said:


> Love the picture. You look amazing as always and I love your dog.
> 
> Don't you hate it when you realize your bag is just too big. I love the 30. I got rid of my 35.
> 
> Gorgeous. This was the color and style I chose for my SO. Congratulations.



Thank you! Appreciate the kind words &#128536;


----------



## Louboutinista

Omg you look stunning! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8][emoji253] 


peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...


----------



## Rami00

Jige in action!


----------



## Louboutinista

Love it! And I adore that dress! 


Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!


----------



## ThierryH

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.



Rami, what an amazing shot! Black and gold - so classy - including your doggie!


----------



## theITbag

OOTD...my standard no brand tank tops and yoga pants, Chanel black leather espadrilles, and H Constance mini Vermillion PHW.


----------



## ThierryH

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!



Your Jige is so versatile - what a great summer-look!


----------



## tequila29

ehy12 said:


>


Gorgeous!  Love how you paired it with the color of the twilly and horsey.  What is the color and size of your bag? It looks perfect on you!


----------



## ehy12

tequila29 said:


> Gorgeous!  Love how you paired it with the color of the twilly and horsey.  What is the color and size of your bag? It looks perfect on you!


Thank you![emoji7] craie b 30 phw . my fave for warmer days!


----------



## tequila29

ehy12 said:


> Thank you![emoji7] craie b 30 phw . my fave for warmer days!


I just purchased a CDC in craie...I'm really loving the color.  Makes me want to get a B30 for the summer myself! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rhl2987

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.



Rami, love the picture and outfit! Gorgeous pup as well!! Mind my asking where you got those shoes?


----------



## ehy12

Girls night out...new chanel fantasy tweed jacket and jige in argile


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThierryH

ehy12 said:


> Girls night out...new chanel fantasy tweed jacket and jige in argile



Gorgeous and very elegant!


----------



## cremel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here it is! TPF won't quote sometimes for me.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-so-excited-944169.html




Oh that's a beautiful piece!!! Perfect with Gold HW. Congrats!!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cremel

ehy12 said:


>




Wow this is beautiful!! The colors match perfectly. I love your choices of these pieces!


----------



## cremel

theITbag said:


> OOTD...my standard no brand tank tops and yoga pants, Chanel black leather espadrilles, and H Constance mini Vermillion PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378880




Beautiful Constance and bracelets! Enjoy your leisure. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

ehy12 said:


> Girls night out...new chanel fantasy tweed jacket and jige in argile




You keep bringing in great stuff to us! Thank you. That jacket is suitable for various occasions. Great choice![emoji39]


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!




Whoa love your dress!!great combination. Are you headed to a party?[emoji156][emoji162]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cremel said:


> Oh that's a beautiful piece!!! Perfect with Gold HW. Congrats!!![emoji8][emoji8]



Thanks.


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...




You look stunning dear! I love everything you've put on.  Very attractive lady there![emoji7][emoji7] this bag looks so elegant!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!



Lovely dress, I seriously love this clutch.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy12 said:


>



Love the Craie Birkin. Such a beauty!


----------



## cremel

ellietilly said:


> Lunch with friends, Brazil maxi twilly, jige and kelly dog. Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 3378700




You look fantastic!![emoji7][emoji7]I got the same maxi twilly!


----------



## cremel

hoonana said:


> my lovely offered me this new babe [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app




This is a very special piece! Congrats![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> with Chanel pearls




Cannot be better than this.  I really enjoying this photo.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.







Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!




Whoa Rami two stunning looks! And adorable gingy looking with his lovely eyes makes the pic even more special!!! I love your choice in dresses not to mention bags [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Happy Sunday! [emoji274]  Everyone is looking gorgeous! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> My red jige in action.... Oops sorry for the large pix :shame:







tonkamama said:


> Jige in action ... thanks for letting me share.



Wow!! I missed so many beautiful pics and bag additions! You look beautiful with your red Jige dear tonkamama &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; is this rouge tomate? Love your shoes too[emoji7][emoji7]



periogirl28 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Cruise jacket for summer, Malachyte Constance awaits while SA puts aside items for impending sale. Yay!
> View attachment 3374655



Such a beautiful casual look! I sadly missed the boat on malachite but seeing your gorgeous malachite C is pure eye candy[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Hope you had an amazing shopping trip!



kat99 said:


> Couvertures scarf tied as handle for my old trusty black Evelyne:
> 
> i1.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Evelyne.jpg?w=700



What a chic look and I love your beautiful white dress! Super fresh &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Blingaddict said:


> Another pic of Evelyne TPM in casque rouge. Sorry for bombarding the thread, but this bag is just so cute I can't resist[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374882



RC is gorgeous and seems like your RC evie is having tons of fun &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



WaterLilies22 said:


> Dressed up my Kelly with rodeo and lemon tutti frutti charms for its first day out! From my Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3375076



Your K is truly stunning&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Louboutinista said:


> Using the Kate Spade banana coin purse as a charm on the BE hehe [emoji16][emoji529][emoji529]
> View attachment 3375185



Love your fun way of dressing up your beautiful bag &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3375628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming back from H, we picked up her new sister..[emoji79][emoji79][emoji79]



Many congrats on this beauty &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Louboutinista said:


> I love anything shiny and sparkly [emoji92][emoji92], so it was a no brainer when the time came for me to pick a color for my second pair of Oran [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3375890



Beautiful!!! Blingy H? Icing on top [emoji7][emoji7]



Louboutinista said:


> The whole look with the gray crystal Orans [emoji4] Have a great hump day there fabulous ladies [emoji257][emoji177]
> View attachment 3376051



Stunningly beautiful&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Tall1Grl said:


> Her first day out , all dressed up , and nowhere to go!lol! Thank you for letting me share!



Aah my friend how did I miss this beauty's first day out! Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what a fab choice you made!!!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3376466



Your gorgeous K looks just as beautiful as ever my dear Kyokei! Hope you are well&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



MrH said:


> Wear it different way [emoji4][emoji1] anyway it is come home with me today [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376558



Love it MrH&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



NikkisABagGirl said:


> At Hermes boutique today.



That pico is a show stopper! Hope you got something amazing at the H store&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



xxDxx said:


> Shoe shopping with a friend and our Bs of course [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3377873



What's better than one B? Two B's of course [emoji3][emoji3] gorgeous&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Louboutinista said:


> My Pikachu-infested B [emoji298][emoji298]
> You see, Pikachu is an electric type, so naturally it's drawn to Bleu Electrique! [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3377915



Such a fun picture! Love ur BE&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...







peppers90 said:


> with Chanel pearls



One of those pictures that stops you in your tracks! You look beautiful! 



ellietilly said:


> Lunch with friends, Brazil maxi twilly, jige and kelly dog. Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 3378700



Hope you had an amazing time with your friends! Beautiful look&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



hoonana said:


> my lovely offered me this new babe [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



She is a true beauty [emoji7][emoji7]



ehy12 said:


>



Wow!!! U look stunning as does your bag &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



theITbag said:


> OOTD...my standard no brand tank tops and yoga pants, Chanel black leather espadrilles, and H Constance mini Vermillion PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378880



Beautiful C! You can never go wrong with this beauty &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



ehy12 said:


> Girls night out...new chanel fantasy tweed jacket and jige in argile




Perfect combo! That Jige is something else isn't it? &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## slongson

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!


OMG! I love your whole outfit!


----------



## Hermezzy

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...


Oh wow...the height of sophistication...beautiful


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


>


Casual, comfortable, but very, very chic!


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!


Really just the perfect blend of comfort and class- love the Jige!


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> Girls night out...new chanel fantasy tweed jacket and jige in argile


I just love this.  The jacket is stunning and the argile color of the jige is to die for...


----------



## cutielvtutie

New Constance [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## cremel

cutielvtutie said:


> New Constance [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



Congrats! Red with gold HW don't come around often![emoji7][emoji7]drooling


----------



## Livia1

cutielvtutie said:


> New Constance [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]




Wowsa, that is some first post 
May I ask what colour this is?


----------



## StyleEyes

ehy12 said:


>




Love this!!  You look amazing!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cutielvtutie said:


> New Constance [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



Rouge Casaque Constance with GHW:  It doesn't get any better than this


----------



## ehy12

StyleEyes said:


> Love this!!  You look amazing!


thank you!!


----------



## Livia1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rouge Casaque Constance with GHW:  It doesn't get any better than this




I thought it was RC, thanks for confirming.


----------



## cremel

[emoji1] red with gold HW. Anyone knows how likely to score a Constance in Paris?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!




Stunning. [emoji178][emoji259]


----------



## thaenchanting

Brunch with girlfriends! Wearing my Jige in Argile. Love it!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

thaenchanting said:


> Brunch with girlfriends! Wearing my Jige in Argile. Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3379771


Stunning!! Jige twins!!!


----------



## WaterLilies22

ThierryH said:


> Oh my! Beyond gorgeous! Major congrats!



Thank you, ThierryH! 
Save​


----------



## WaterLilies22

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...





peppers90 said:


> with Chanel pearls



Lovely shots, peppers90!  The B looks great with pearls and the gold Louboutins.



ellietilly said:


> Lunch with friends, Brazil maxi twilly, jige and kelly dog. Happy Saturday everyone!
> View attachment 3378700



Great outift! I like the colorway of the maxi twilly.



hoonana said:


> my lovely offered me this new babe [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful and classic!

Save​


----------



## WaterLilies22

thaenchanting said:


> Brunch with girlfriends! Wearing my Jige in Argile. Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3379771



Love your outfit!



cutielvtutie said:


> New Constance [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



 Words cannot express how beautiful this bag is! Congrats!
Save​


----------



## WaterLilies22

ehy12 said:


> Girls night out...new chanel fantasy tweed jacket and jige in argile



This outfit is so elegant - love the jacket and jige especially.
Save​


----------



## ehy12

WaterLilies22 said:


> This outfit is so elegant - love the jacket and jige especially.
> Save​


Thank you so much!!


----------



## WaterLilies22

eternallove4bag said:


> Your K is truly stunning&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thanks, eternallove4bag!


----------



## SandySummer

Ready to face my ideal temperature!


----------



## smile4me6

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3379846
> 
> 
> Ready to face my ideal temperature!




Love!!!!!


----------



## Louis74

Chilling at the park with my new friend, Victoria (in Etoupe), on this beautiful day! Oh and that's a black box Intense bracelet on my wrist.


----------



## EmileH

Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.


----------



## whifi

SandySummer said:


> Ready to face my ideal temperature!



Love your bag -- is that a PM or a TPM?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901



Beautiful!


----------



## luxurylife88

I stopped obsessing on H for years because of life's challenges and more... just a bit excited to post on TPF again.

Sorry the birkin do not match, I used it as my second bag.







http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2609&pictureid=119377


----------



## StyleEyes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901




I didn't even know you can be over H'd!  [emoji15]Lol! 
Jk [emoji6] you look great!  I've been eyeing those sandals. Do you find them comfy? I think I've read that they are....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mp4

Everyone is killing it!



peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm with GHW...



I was offered this bag.  It is sooo pretty that a ALMOST forgot I only buy PHW!  You look stunning!



Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!



You always look great!  The only thing that could improve this look is your pretty furry baby!


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901


Beautiful!  A 35 gold B in togo or clemence is one of my grail bags...I LOVE yours!!


----------



## EmileH

StyleEyes said:


> I didn't even know you can be over H'd!  [emoji15]Lol!
> Jk [emoji6] you look great!  I've been eyeing those sandals. Do you find them comfy? I think I've read that they are....




Thank you. Yes, I do find them quite comfortable.



Hermezzy said:


> Beautiful!  A 35 gold B in togo or clemence is one of my grail bags...I LOVE yours!!




Thank you. This was my first bag and I wasn't sure about the color but it is probably my most used bag.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901




I love the way you dressed. Excellent taste for the scarf and shoes. They go very well with your dress.  This bag looks perfect with your dress and accessories. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

luxurylife88 said:


> I stopped obsessing on H for years because of life's challenges and more... just a bit excited to post on TPF again.
> 
> Sorry the birkin do not match, I used it as my second bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2609&pictureid=119377




Hope to see you more often!!!


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> I love the way you dressed. Excellent taste for the scarf and shoes. They go very well with your dress.  This bag looks perfect with your dress and accessories. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji257][emoji257]




Thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! I missed so many beautiful pics and bag additions! You look beautiful with your red Jige dear tonkamama &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; is this rouge tomate? Love your shoes too[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful casual look! I sadly missed the boat on malachite but seeing your gorgeous malachite C is pure eye candy[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Hope you had an amazing shopping trip!
> 
> 
> 
> What a chic look and I love your beautiful white dress! Super fresh &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> RC is gorgeous and seems like your RC evie is having tons of fun &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Your K is truly stunning&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love your fun way of dressing up your beautiful bag &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats on this beauty &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! Blingy H? Icing on top [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Stunningly beautiful&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Aah my friend how did I miss this beauty's first day out! Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what a fab choice you made!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your gorgeous K looks just as beautiful as ever my dear Kyokei! Hope you are well&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love it MrH&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> That pico is a show stopper! Hope you got something amazing at the H store&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What's better than one B? Two B's of course [emoji3][emoji3] gorgeous&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Such a fun picture! Love ur BE&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those pictures that stops you in your tracks! You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had an amazing time with your friends! Beautiful look&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> She is a true beauty [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! U look stunning as does your bag &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful C! You can never go wrong with this beauty &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect combo! That Jige is something else isn't it? &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Oh my dear eternal, lovely to see you back here and with new and stunning additions too! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901



This look is so smart and yet comfortable and summery!


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3379846
> 
> 
> Ready to face my ideal temperature!



Great combination! Let your sandy summer begin!


----------



## ThierryH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901



Over-H'd? That's impossible!  Your complete outfit is amazing, love everything about it!


----------



## Rami00

cremel said:


> Whoa love your dress!!great combination. Are you headed to a party?[emoji156][emoji162]


Thank you! The weekend breakfast/brunches with friends and family.


NikkisABagGirl said:


> Lovely dress, I seriously love this clutch.


Thank you Nikki. Get your hands on one..you won't regret it.


eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa Rami two stunning looks! And adorable gingy looking with his lovely eyes makes the pic even more special!!! I love your choice in dresses not to mention bags [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you sweetheart.


slongson said:


> OMG! I love your whole outfit!


Thank you so much


Hermezzy said:


> Really just the perfect blend of comfort and class- love the Jige!


You are very kind. Thank you. 


Sarah_sarah said:


> Stunning. [emoji178][emoji259]


Thank you Sarah. Hope you are well. Long time ..no talk.


----------



## Rami00

thaenchanting said:


> Brunch with girlfriends! Wearing my Jige in Argile. Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3379771



Beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

Louboutinista said:


> Love it! And I adore that dress!


Thank you. bcbg has nice dresses...definitely check it out. 


ThierryH said:


> Rami, what an amazing shot! Black and gold - so classy - including your doggie!


Thank you :kiss:


ThierryH said:


> Your Jige is so versatile - what a great summer-look!


Thank you :kiss:


Rhl2987 said:


> Rami, love the picture and outfit! Gorgeous pup as well!! Mind my asking where you got those shoes?


Thank you. My sandals are from Steve Madden.


----------



## Rami00

mp4 said:


> Everyone is killing it!
> 
> 
> 
> I was offered this bag.  It is sooo pretty that a ALMOST forgot I only buy PHW!  You look stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> You always look great!  The only thing that could improve this look is your pretty furry baby!



Awwww thank you so much. I totally agree with you..Gingy makes everything look perfect.


----------



## luxurylife88

cremel said:


> Hope to see you more often!!!



Too sweet. Sending &#128149;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Sharing my outfit tonight for a lovely dinner with family. [emoji178]


----------



## Tall1Grl

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Sharing my outfit tonight for a lovely dinner with family. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380529



Wow!&#128149;&#128150;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901




Love your look from head to toe dear Pocketbook Pup &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;... Those shoes, the scarf and the bag!!!! Stunning [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Oh my dear eternal, lovely to see you back here and with new and stunning additions too! Congrats!




Long time I know [emoji8][emoji8] thank you so much!!! As you can see I was away from the forum but the influence of the forum was way too strong even then[emoji3][emoji3]... Missed you all!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3379846
> 
> 
> Ready to face my ideal temperature!




Super chic and stylish &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Sharing my outfit tonight for a lovely dinner with family. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380529




You look amazing! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Sharing my outfit tonight for a lovely dinner with family. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380529




Beautiful outfit. Especially the blouse,


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901




Everything looks perfect!
It's a great combination!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you ladies. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> The other day. Goodie B30 in action.




Kept looking till I found this post!
You, your B, & Gingy look outstanding  [emoji169]
His expression makes the pic special 
(From one dog lover to another) !!


----------



## cremel

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Sharing my outfit tonight for a lovely dinner with family. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380529




Yu look lovely!!! Enjoy your dinner party. [emoji485][emoji485][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Rami00

Keren16 said:


> Kept looking till I found this post!
> You, your B, & Gingy look outstanding  [emoji169]
> His expression makes the pic special
> (From one dog lover to another) !!



You are such a sweetheart! Thank you :kiss:  He is my furry baby...more precious than any bag or jewels on this planet


----------



## Rami00

Sick of the jige pics yet?!


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> Sick of the jige pics yet?!




I love looking at Jige's
Beautiful pic!
Keep them coming


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag ~ &#128536;&#128536;hello dear, love seeing you again here   my new jige is vermillon red.  &#10084;&#65039;



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! I missed so many beautiful pics and bag additions! You look beautiful with your red Jige dear tonkamama &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; is this rouge tomate? Love your shoes too[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

ehy12 said:


>





ehy12 said:


> Girls night out...new chanel fantasy tweed jacket and jige in argile



ehy12 ~ Love love both outfits and H... So chic &#128525;&#128525;

Love the Paris in Rome &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901




Gorgeous PP!  &#128525;&#128525; you look so elegant &#128079;&#128079;&#128536;


----------



## tonkamama

thaenchanting ~ lovely outfit &#10084;&#65039;



thaenchanting said:


> Brunch with girlfriends! Wearing my Jige in Argile. Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3379771




Rami00 ~ love love your postings and effortless chic style! &#128525; 


Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!


----------



## chitzabelle

Rami00 said:


> Sick of the jige pics yet?!




I love this picture! Stunning!


----------



## ehy12

tonkamama said:


> ehy12 ~ Love love both outfits and H... So chic &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> Love the Paris in Rome &#10084;&#65039;


Thank you!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Casual Tuesdays with this one day old Plomb Kelly 28 [emoji76]


----------



## Rami00

Keren16 said:


> I love looking at Jige's
> Beautiful pic!
> Keep them coming





tonkamama said:


> thaenchanting ~ lovely outfit &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Rami00 ~ love love your postings and effortless chic style! &#128525;





chitzabelle said:


> I love this picture! Stunning!



Thank you :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## Rami00

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual Tuesdays with this one day old Plomb Kelly 28 [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381118



Very pretty


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Rami00 said:


> Very pretty




Thank you my love [emoji170]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual Tuesdays with this one day old Plomb Kelly 28 [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381118


 
You look gorgeous with Plomb Kelly. Love it.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

NikkisABagGirl said:


> You look gorgeous with Plomb Kelly. Love it.




Thank you so much [emoji76]


----------



## peppers90

ThierryH said:


> So chic!  Love the combination of your B with the Chanel necklace!





Sappho said:


> Gorgeous pic, you look so fabulous!!





megt10 said:


> Absolutely stunning. I love Craie and you look fantastic.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh snap well all I needed to do was keep scrolling up :giggles: .
> Good God woman YOU ARE STUNNING!



Thank you *ThierryH, Sappho, Megt10, and Israeli_Flava!!*


----------



## peppers90

carabelli888 said:


> Your craie is just beautiful





Louboutinista said:


> Omg you look stunning! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]





cremel said:


> You look stunning dear! I love everything you've put on.  Very attractive lady there![emoji7][emoji7] this bag looks so elegant!





cremel said:


> Cannot be better than this.  I really enjoying this photo.





Hermezzy said:


> Oh wow...the height of sophistication...beautiful





WaterLilies22 said:


> Lovely shots, peppers90!  The B looks great with pearls and the gold Louboutins.



Thank you all for your kind words!!


----------



## ellietilly

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Sharing my outfit tonight for a lovely dinner with family. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380529




Gorgeous look, love your blouse.


----------



## peppers90

ehy12 said:


>



Loving lovely in Craie!



Rami00 said:


> Jige in action!



Gorgeous dress and jige 



theITbag said:


> OOTD...my standard no brand tank tops and yoga pants, Chanel black leather espadrilles, and H Constance mini Vermillion PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378880



perfect bag for on the go


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

thaenchanting said:


> Brunch with girlfriends! Wearing my Jige in Argile. Love it!!
> 
> View attachment 3379771



What a beautiful outfit!!


----------



## ellietilly

Oliviavivienne said:


> Casual Tuesdays with this one day old Plomb Kelly 28 [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381118




Beautiful Kelly, adore Plomb - another colour on my wish list!!


----------



## HGT

Dear all, I know this is not the thread to ask, but I can't find a better one.  Does any of you experience difficulty to get on TPF via the app? I can't get on via the App on my phone, only available from browser. Am I the only one?


----------



## StyleEyes

HGT said:


> Dear all, I know this is not the thread to ask, but I can't find a better one.  Does any of you experience difficulty to get on TPF via the app? I can't get on via the App on my phone, only available from browser. Am I the only one?



I was trying also, but couldn't. I went on a hunt for an answer and apparently the app is gone for now. Vlad asked us to use the forum by way of your web browser. Sounds like they may or may not bring back an app. Still trying to get used to it...definitely feels harder to read at the moment, but maybe I will get used to it....


----------



## Sparkledolll

HGT said:


> Dear all, I know this is not the thread to ask, but I can't find a better one.  Does any of you experience difficulty to get on TPF via the app? I can't get on via the App on my phone, only available from browser. Am I the only one?





StyleEyes said:


> I was trying also, but couldn't. I went on a hunt for an answer and apparently the app is gone for now. Vlad asked us to use the forum by way of your web browser. Sounds like they may or may not bring back an app. Still trying to get used to it...definitely feels harder to read at the moment, but maybe I will get used to it....



I am using the app on my iPhone 6s. You have to download Tapatalk which is free and then add Purseforum  into the list then your Purseforum app will suddenly work!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag ~ &#128536;&#128536;hello dear, love seeing you again here   my new jige is vermillon red.  &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you tonkamama! She is stunning[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Sick of the jige pics yet?!



Never when u wear it like this my friend!! Ur pictures are truly inspiring [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> I am using the app on my iPhone 6s. You have to download Tapatalk which is free and then add Purseforum  into the list then your Purseforum app will suddenly work!



Mine just started working on its own? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]... It wasn't working till a couple of hours back!!! I guess they are fixing the issues!


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry ladies...  Not able to post yet still getting used to the new format...


----------



## ehy12

Argile jige for a cocktail function...hermes sandals


----------



## eternallove4bag

ehy12 said:


> Argile jige for a cocktail function...hermes sandals



Gorgeous!!! This is one amazing clutch right? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Love it!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ehy12 said:


> Love it!!!!!


Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely stunning!



Thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Ladies you are killing it! Beautiful looks. Happy Friday.


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



[emoji7] Nice!


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




It's so so beautiful eternal!!  And in one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Gwapa30

Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]


----------



## SandySummer

Love everything about this outfit and your decor! All the blues!!


----------



## Gwapa30

SandySummer said:


> Love everything about this outfit and your decor! All the blues!!



Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## hclubfan

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]



Your kelly is gorgeous Gwapa!  Is it BH in evercolor?  If so, we're bag twins, and I'm carrying mine today too!


----------



## Gwapa30

Yes it is. I'm honored to be your bag twin


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



So elegant Eternal! I was offered a Kelly cut but I said I wouldn't know what to do with it Lol.. It's totally gorgeous on you [emoji1]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy12 said:


> Argile jige for a cocktail function...hermes sandals



Absolutely love everything including your nail polish. I have been adoring this clutch.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]



This color is beyond gorgeous. I just love blue and it looks amazing with your VCA.


----------



## ehy12

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Absolutely love everything including your nail polish. I have been adoring this clutch.


Thank you!!


----------



## howardu09

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]





ehy12 said:


> Argile jige for a cocktail function...hermes sandals


Such a classy clutch! Love this look for summer!



eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Perfect execution! So balanced and elegant.


----------



## howardu09

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]


Love the pop of color. Really fabulous dear!


----------



## doves75

ehy12 said:


> Argile jige for a cocktail function...hermes sandals



Ehy12, beautiful Jige. I saw one in Etain and Rouge Grenat, they're quite elegant. Congratulations!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Oh el4b, really love KC, I hope mine will come soon. Have fun with your KC



Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]



Beautiful Kelly. Enjoy


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## scarf1

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]


Love everything about this! Blue is my fav color. That VCA. Bracelet is amazing!


----------



## coucou chanel

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]


wowza amazing with gold hardware!
I have the same twilly, but in red/pink cw


----------



## Txoceangirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps a bit over- Hermesed. Navy white and gold are my favorite combination for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379901


This is perfection!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Diabolicgoddess said:


> Sharing my outfit tonight for a lovely dinner with family. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380529


Love it all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

renet said:


> [emoji7] Nice!


Thank you renet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Rami00 said:


> Ladies you are killing it! Beautiful looks. Happy Friday.


Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Have an amazing Friday yourself!! TGIF [emoji1317][emoji1317]



hclubfan said:


> It's so so beautiful eternal!!  And in one of my favorite colors!


Thank you my dear hclubfan [emoji8][emoji8] I love Bleu sapphire! Please pardon me if I remember incorrectly but don't you have a K in this color? 



Natalie j said:


> So elegant Eternal! I was offered a Kelly cut but I said I wouldn't know what to do with it Lol.. It's totally gorgeous on you [emoji1]


Lol!! Thank you! U r sweet and funny Natalie [emoji8][emoji8]! Which color did you turn down? I bet you would have rocked it!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️ btw just saw your stunning BE B with GHW and I am still drooling!!  What a fabulous purchase!!



howardu09 said:


> Such a classy clutch! Love this look for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect execution! So balanced and elegant.


You are so kind! Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]



doves75 said:


> Ehy12, beautiful Jige. I saw one in Etain and Rouge Grenat, they're quite elegant. Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh el4b, really love KC, I hope mine will come soon. Have fun with your KC
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Kelly. Enjoy


Thank you my dear doves [emoji8][emoji8] I hope you get yours really soon!! You will absolutely love it!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]



Love your bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

@eternallove4bag Lol thanks! What a nice compliment [emoji1]. I just don't use clutches and have even less use for a black croc Kelly cut. [emoji23]


----------



## cremel

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Stunning my dear!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]



Whoa beautiful!!! Love your VCA and B!![emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> @eternallove4bag Lol thanks! What a nice compliment [emoji1]. I just don't use clutches and have even less use for a black croc Kelly cut. [emoji23]


Whoa!! Croc KC? even I wouldn't know what to do with it [emoji23][emoji23] my life style is too causal for anything croc [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



cremel said:


> Stunning my dear!![emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much cremel [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Gwapa30

eternallove4bag said:


> Love your bag [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Gwapa30

Thank you


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you renet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Have an amazing Friday yourself!! TGIF [emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear hclubfan [emoji8][emoji8] I love Bleu sapphire! Please pardon me if I remember incorrectly but don't you have a K in this color?
> 
> 
> Lol!! Thank you! U r sweet and funny Natalie [emoji8][emoji8]! Which color did you turn down? I bet you would have rocked it!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️ btw just saw your stunning BE B with GHW and I am still drooling!!  What a fabulous purchase!!
> 
> 
> You are so kind! Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear doves [emoji8][emoji8] I hope you get yours really soon!! You will absolutely love it!!!




I have Victoria and a silkin wallet in blue sapphire eternal, and a new Kelly in blue hydra. You have an amazing memory!!


----------



## hclubfan

Gwapa30 said:


> Yes it is. I'm honored to be your bag twin



You picked the perfect twilly for her too!


----------



## Mininana

Testing


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> I have Victoria and a silkin wallet in blue sapphire eternal, and a new Kelly in blue hydra. You have an amazing memory!!



Losing memory as I grow older [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]I knew you had a bag in Bleu sapphire hclubfan since I have admired it and how could I forget your blue hydra K [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Beautiful choices my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mininana said:


> Testing



The combination of pink and red is so vibrant!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## atelierforward

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Can't blame you. It's so stunning and chic!!


----------



## tonkamama

love your jige, the entire outfit is gorgeous





ehy12 said:


> Argile jige for a cocktail function...hermes sandals


----------



## ehy12

tonkamama said:


> love your jige, the entire outfit is gorgeous


Thank you!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Wow, a KC!  Lucky girl!  She is beautiful



eternallove4bag said:


> Can't get over this KC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## tonkamama

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]


You look so chic!  Wish you a happy weekend.


----------



## tonkamama

Mininana said:


> Testing


Do you like the new format?  I am still getting used to it...    Your beautiful picture gives me new hope.  Love it ❤️


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Losing memory as I grow older [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]I knew you had a bag in Bleu sapphire hclubfan since I have admired it and how could I forget your blue hydra K [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Beautiful choices my friend [emoji8][emoji8]



You're a sweetheart!


----------



## Mininana

tonkamama said:


> Do you like the new format?  I am still getting used to it...    Your beautiful picture gives me new hope.  Love it [emoji173]️



Aw thanks!! I tried pic from phone. Phone wise I don't feel any differences really

The website is completely different. Will try posting a pic from the website tomorrow!!

Until then...


----------



## Oliviavivienne

OOTD featuring my Plomb Kelly 28 and Malachite gri gri rodeo. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji170]


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you, it's beautiful, love your silk and classic Kelly.  



Mininana said:


> Aw thanks!! I tried pic from phone. Phone wise I don't feel any differences really
> 
> The website is completely different. Will try posting a pic from the website tomorrow!!
> 
> Until then...


----------



## tonkamama

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3383598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD featuring my Plomb Kelly 28 and Malachite gri gri rodeo. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji170]


You look so cute.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

tonkamama said:


> You look so cute.  Have a great weekend.



aw thank you [emoji170] you too!


----------



## Slut4Lux

Couple of my 2016 purchases here... 

Hermes Kelly 35- Togo Leather- 35cm- Capucine Color- Gold Hardware 
Hermes Birkin 35- Epsom Leather- 35cm- Rouge Casaque Color- Gold Hardware
Hermes Balcons Du Guadalquivir Bangle- XL size- Noir 

Next up in line hopefully soon... H B35 Bleu Sapph! 

PS- Rouge Casaque is a gorgeous fire red, but very difficult to capture on camera.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Slut4Lux

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]



gorgeoussss color!!! Is it Cobalt Blue?


----------



## luxi_max

Slut4Lux said:


> Couple of my 2016 purchases here...
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35- Togo Leather- 35cm- Capucine Color- Gold Hardware
> Hermes Birkin 35- Epsom Leather- 35cm- Rouge Casaque Color- Gold Hardware
> Hermes Balcons Du Guadalquivir Bangle- XL size- Noir
> 
> Next up in line hopefully soon... H B35 Bleu Sapph!
> 
> PS- Rouge Casaque is a gorgeous fire red, but very difficult to capture on camera.
> 
> View attachment 3383709
> View attachment 3383710
> View attachment 3383712
> View attachment 3383713



Very gorgeous pieces!  Love everything


----------



## luxi_max

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3383598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD featuring my Plomb Kelly 28 and Malachite gri gri rodeo. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji170]



You look gorgeous and chic!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

luxi_max said:


> You look gorgeous and chic!



Aw thank youuuu [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3383598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD featuring my Plomb Kelly 28 and Malachite gri gri rodeo. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji170]



Love your outfit, *Olivia*! The rouge Valentino Rockstud heels add pop to your silhouette, very pretty indeed.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your outfit, *Olivia*! The rouge Valentino Rockstud heels add pop to your silhouette, very pretty indeed.



Thank you so much @VigeeLeBrun [emoji76][emoji170]


----------



## wrapitup

My new preloved B's first day out. .


----------



## renet

wrapitup said:


> View attachment 3383995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new preloved B's first day out. .


Looking good! [emoji106]


----------



## appl

Took my Orange beauty out yesterday!!


----------



## appl

wrapitup said:


> View attachment 3383995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new preloved B's first day out. .


Gorgeous!!! Mine had it's its first day out too.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Vintage jige pm out for early dinner! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ashlie

Tall1Grl said:


> View attachment 3384237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage jige pm out for early dinner! Thank you for letting me share!



I love this!! Ive been debating on whether or not I want to purchase one.


----------



## Tall1Grl

ashlie said:


> I love this!! Ive been debating on whether or not I want to purchase one.


Thanks Ashlie! 
My very first H bag and I love it! I hope you decide to get one too!


----------



## appl

Go


Tall1Grl said:


> Thanks Ashlie!
> My very first H bag and I love it! I hope you decide to get one too!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tall1Grl

appl said:


> Go
> 
> Gorgeous!


thank you apple!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ashlie

Tall1Grl said:


> Thanks Ashlie!
> My very first H bag and I love it! I hope you decide to get one too!



Do you find it to be very practical?


----------



## Tall1Grl

ashlie said:


> Do you find it to be very practical?


I do in terms of if you want a bag for say date nite to a restaurant. It's more than casual but not too dressy.


----------



## Tall1Grl

appl said:


> View attachment 3384292
> View attachment 3384293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Orange beauty out yesterday!!


appl I love your orange!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

wrapitup said:


> View attachment 3383995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new preloved B's first day out. .


Happy day!


----------



## appl

Tall1Grl said:


> thank you apple!


 I was going for a short name. hehehe oddly, I just came online as I wish to grab a 13" MBA.  I love your bracelet too. My wrist is too tiny and doesn't like leather so I appreciate yours very much.


----------



## appl

Tall1Grl said:


> appl I love your orange!!


Thank you so much. It is so perfect for me in terms of size and weight. I'd love to add more in nice colors in chevre. I guess the good news is that at least I can hope to find one and the bad news is that I have to be vigilant.


----------



## Tall1Grl

appl said:


> I was going for a short name. hehehe oddly, I just came online as I wish to grab a 13" MBA.  I love your bracelet too. My wrist is too tiny and doesn't like leather so I appreciate yours very much.


Aww thank you for saying so appl! 


appl said:


> Thank you so much. It is so perfect for me in terms of size and weight. I'd love to add more in nice colors in chevre. I guess the good news is that at least I can hope to find one and the bad news is that I have to be vigilant.


i wanted an orange color Kelly initially but got a poppy evie tpm instead so that filled my orange wish but I didn't realize your bag was chevre! Even more Gorgeous! I think you're right I'm  sure you'll find what your looking for! With H you never know!


----------



## appl

Tall1Grl said:


> Aww thank you for saying so appl!
> 
> i wanted an orange color Kelly initially but got a poppy evie tpm instead so that filled my orange wish but I didn't realize your bag was chevre! Even more Gorgeous! I think you're right I'm  sure you'll find what your looking for! With H you never know!


I hope I hope I hope. If I see a red chevre with GHW in decent condition, boy oh boy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atelierforward said:


> Can't blame you. It's so stunning and chic!!


Thank you my dear atelierforward [emoji8][emoji8]



tonkamama said:


> Wow, a KC!  Lucky girl!  She is beautiful


Thank you so much tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]



hclubfan said:


> You're a sweetheart!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mininana said:


> Aw thanks!! I tried pic from phone. Phone wise I don't feel any differences really
> 
> The website is completely different. Will try posting a pic from the website tomorrow!!
> 
> Until then...


Beautiful silk and Ms. K[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3383598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD featuring my Plomb Kelly 28 and Malachite gri gri rodeo. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji170]


Super chic and trendy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Slut4Lux said:


> Couple of my 2016 purchases here...
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35- Togo Leather- 35cm- Capucine Color- Gold Hardware
> Hermes Birkin 35- Epsom Leather- 35cm- Rouge Casaque Color- Gold Hardware
> Hermes Balcons Du Guadalquivir Bangle- XL size- Noir
> 
> Next up in line hopefully soon... H B35 Bleu Sapph!
> 
> PS- Rouge Casaque is a gorgeous fire red, but very difficult to capture on camera.
> 
> View attachment 3383709
> View attachment 3383710
> View attachment 3383712
> View attachment 3383713


Whoa! You have some pretty amazing purchases! Love them all [emoji7][emoji7]



wrapitup said:


> View attachment 3383995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new preloved B's first day out. .


Many congrats on getting his beauty!!! I spy the LV monogram shawl! Don't you love them? I am totally addicted to them!!



appl said:


> View attachment 3384292
> View attachment 3384293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Orange beauty out yesterday!!



Beautiful color!!! Your bag is so well organized[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> View attachment 3384237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage jige pm out for early dinner! Thank you for letting me share!



Oooooh! Gorgeous KD and stunning Jige!! Beautiful look my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love the chic look and how your KD matches your beautiful dress! Effortlessly beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh! Gorgeous KD and stunning Jige!! Beautiful look my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love the chic look and how your KD matches your beautiful dress! Effortlessly beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you my dear friend! ❤️❤️


----------



## Louboutinista

My TPF app had been acting up and wasn't able to post! You ladies are looking fabulous [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] Here with my BE with my new RV sandals in matching colors. Have a great weekend there you all [emoji8]


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> My TPF app had been acting up and wasn't able to post! You ladies are looking fabulous [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] Here with my BE with my new RV sandals in matching colors. Have a great weekend there you all [emoji8]
> View attachment 3384546



Most excellent!!! Love your top and shoes and of course the stunning BE![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Louboutinista

This is stunning!!!! [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7][emoji173]


Tall1Grl said:


> View attachment 3384237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage jige pm out for early dinner! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Oran slippers in action [emoji188] [emoji188]


----------



## ThierryH

Louboutinista said:


> My TPF app had been acting up and wasn't able to post! You ladies are looking fabulous [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] Here with my BE with my new RV sandals in matching colors. Have a great weekend there you all [emoji8]
> View attachment 3384546



Truly stunning!


----------



## appl

Beautiful color!!! Your bag is so well organized[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[/QUOTE]
Thank you so much. I was trying to be!! Then my husband added his wallet and sunglasses.  it's nice to share with him. He really truly enjoys the bags.

Wah!! I don't know how to quote people!! (


----------



## appl

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful silk and Ms. K[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Super chic and trendy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Whoa! You have some pretty amazing purchases! Love them all [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Many congrats on getting his beauty!!! I spy the LV monogram shawl! Don't you love them? I am totally addicted to them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color!!! Your bag is so well organized[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you!! I love the bag and so does my husband.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Louboutinista said:


> This is stunning!!!! [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7][emoji173]


Thank you Louboutinista!❤️ And your bags and matching shoes are TDF!


----------



## periogirl28

Need to catch up on this thread ASAP

Fathers' Day lunch and garden centre shopping today


----------



## Tall1Grl

periogirl28 said:


> Need to catch up on this thread ASAP
> 
> Fathers' Day lunch and garden centre shopping today


Wow you look great periogirl!


----------



## periogirl28

Tall1Grl said:


> Wow you look great periogirl!



Thank you, it finally stopped raining and raining and we had a bit of sun today. That's a very loose flowy dress for Sunday Roast and a glass of red!


----------



## Tall1Grl

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, it finally stopped raining and raining and we had a bit of sun today. That's a very loose flowy dress for Sunday Roast and a glass of red!


Still its all gorgeous! Just love the shoes!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Happy Fathers Day everyone!


----------



## periogirl28

Tall1Grl said:


> View attachment 3384904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Fathers Day everyone!


Love both the Evelyn and the Rodeo!


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> Need to catch up on this thread ASAP
> 
> Fathers' Day lunch and garden centre shopping today



I love your simply but yet elegant style and the Constance of course!


----------



## luxi_max

Louboutinista said:


> My TPF app had been acting up and wasn't able to post! You ladies are looking fabulous [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] Here with my BE with my new RV sandals in matching colors. Have a great weekend there you all [emoji8]
> View attachment 3384546



I missed you Louboutinista!  Your outfits are always so chic and cheerful!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

luxi_max said:


> I love your simply but yet elegant style and the Constance of course!


Thank you so much!


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> Need to catch up on this thread ASAP
> 
> Fathers' Day lunch and garden centre shopping today


you look lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> you look lovely!


Thank you dear!


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much!



I meant simple (autocorrect got simply).  You know what I meant hahaha


----------



## Tall1Grl

periogirl28 said:


> Love both the Evelyn and the Rodeo!


Thank u periogirl!


----------



## tonkamama

Wow love RC red!    Gorgeous collection 



Slut4Lux said:


> Couple of my 2016 purchases here...
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35- Togo Leather- 35cm- Capucine Color- Gold Hardware
> Hermes Birkin 35- Epsom Leather- 35cm- Rouge Casaque Color- Gold Hardware
> Hermes Balcons Du Guadalquivir Bangle- XL size- Noir
> 
> Next up in line hopefully soon... H B35 Bleu Sapph!
> 
> PS- Rouge Casaque is a gorgeous fire red, but very difficult to capture on camera.
> 
> View attachment 3383709
> View attachment 3383710
> View attachment 3383712
> View attachment 3383713


----------



## tonkamama

Beautiful photos 


Tall1Grl said:


> View attachment 3384237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage jige pm out for early dinner! Thank you for letting me share!





wrapitup said:


> View attachment 3383995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new preloved B's first day out. .





appl said:


> View attachment 3384292
> View attachment 3384293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Orange beauty out yesterday!!





Tall1Grl said:


> View attachment 3384237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage jige pm out for early dinner! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

You look so gorgeous, love everything in this photo 



periogirl28 said:


> Need to catch up on this thread ASAP
> 
> Fathers' Day lunch and garden centre shopping today


----------



## ANN-11

Happy Fathers'day
Constance Long Wallet Alligator Black HWD.


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> You look so gorgeous, love everything in this photo



Thank you my dear!


----------



## periogirl28

ANN-11 said:


> Happy Fathers'day
> Constance Long Wallet Alligator Black HWD.



Love! Amazing piece!


----------



## Tall1Grl

tonkamama said:


> Beautiful photos


Thank you tonkamama!!


----------



## Hermezzy

appl said:


> View attachment 3384292
> View attachment 3384293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my Orange beauty out yesterday!!


Gorgeous...and just love the interior pics of the bag!! A perfect hue for the summer sun...it just glows!


----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> My TPF app had been acting up and wasn't able to post! You ladies are looking fabulous [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] Here with my BE with my new RV sandals in matching colors. Have a great weekend there you all [emoji8]
> View attachment 3384546


A masterful combination of colors and patterns...what a gorgeous example of sophistication and style!


----------



## simone72

periogirl28 said:


> Need to catch up on this thread ASAP
> 
> Fathers' Day lunch and garden centre shopping today


Lovee


----------



## ANN-11

periogirl28 said:


> Love! Amazing piece!


Thank you Periogirl28 for letting me share, my new wallet hopefully it's a good piece . I'm new at this .


----------



## appl

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous...and just love the interior pics of the bag!! A perfect hue for the summer sun...it just glows!


Thank you so much. It's just divine and I'm feeling really grateful to find it and have budget and support from hubby.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## appl

periogirl28 said:


> Need to catch up on this thread ASAP
> 
> Fathers' Day lunch and garden centre shopping today
> 
> Stunning! Love the outfit and the bag.
> 
> I hope I'm doing this quotes thing right...


----------



## appl

tonkamama said:


> Beautiful photos


Thank you!


----------



## Tall1Grl

ANN-11 said:


> Happy Fathers'day
> Constance Long Wallet Alligator Black HWD.


Amazing!!


----------



## ANN-11

Tall1Grl said:


> Amazing!!


Thanks much Tall1Grl.


----------



## ssv003

Wore my medor picnic cuff today for a party. So fun! Have a great week ahead!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you sweetie that's so kind of you to say [emoji8][emoji253][emoji177][emoji177]


Hermezzy said:


> A masterful combination of colors and patterns...what a gorgeous example of sophistication and style!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji253][emoji177] Not sure what happened but the app wouldn't open for more than a week! Glad it works now [emoji1]


luxi_max said:


> I missed you Louboutinista!  Your outfits are always so chic and cheerful!!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you love! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji253]


ThierryH said:


> Truly stunning!


----------



## Louboutinista

Black & white stripes shirt with Rouge Casaque B and silver Manolo Hangisi flats. Have a blessed Monday ladies [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## meowmeow94

Kelly is perfect for the summer 
You can see more at http://www.kitteninheels.com/2016/06/summer-stripe.html


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> Black & white stripes shirt with Rouge Casaque B and silver Manolo Hangisi flats. Have a blessed Monday ladies [emoji253][emoji253]
> View attachment 3385366


Perfect 10!


----------



## periogirl28

simone72 said:


> Lovee


Thank you both


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe! [emoji177][emoji253][emoji253]


periogirl28 said:


> Perfect 10!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Louboutinista said:


> Black & white stripes shirt with Rouge Casaque B and silver Manolo Hangisi flats. Have a blessed Monday ladies [emoji253][emoji253]
> View attachment 3385366


What a lovely way to start your Monday !!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe so kind of you to say! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji253]


chkpfbeliever said:


> What a lovely way to start your Monday !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]



OMG!!!!!!!!!! L[emoji170]VE!!!!! 
The bracelet alone would have killed me, but the matching bag, too!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3383598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD featuring my Plomb Kelly 28 and Malachite gri gri rodeo. Thank you for letting me share! [emoji170]



Took me a minute to notice the Kelly because you look so gorgeous! [emoji41]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

OOTD featuring my B30 Etoupe. Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

BBC said:


> Took me a minute to notice the Kelly because you look so gorgeous! [emoji41]



Wow! Thank you so much [emoji85]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a lovely way to start your Monday !!



Lovely [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Louboutinista

You look absolutely stunning babe! [emoji7][emoji177]


Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3385641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD featuring my B30 Etoupe. Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Louboutinista said:


> You look absolutely stunning babe! [emoji7][emoji177]



Thank you love [emoji76]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]


Holy Moses that BH is amazzzzzzzzzing!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Need to catch up on this thread ASAP
> 
> Fathers' Day lunch and garden centre shopping today


Chic and on point always [emoji7][emoji7]... White dress looks so fresh and ethereal! Love the C too!!



Tall1Grl said:


> View attachment 3384904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Fathers Day everyone!



Yay! You took her out!! Beautiful color and love the rodeo my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Chic and on point always [emoji7][emoji7]... White dress looks so fresh and ethereal! Love the C too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! You took her out!! Beautiful color and love the rodeo my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you dear, you are always very kind!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Trufflebear joined me for some coffee and fun. [emoji178] We have two new bags making their debut. The 35 B ghillies togo/swift with PHW and the SO 30 B etain and rose confetti with PHW. You can see we love our B's.


----------



## ThierryH

ANN-11 said:


> Happy Fathers'day
> Constance Long Wallet Alligator Black HWD.


Wow! Stunning and beyond beautiful!


----------



## ThierryH

Louboutinista said:


> Black & white stripes shirt with Rouge Casaque B and silver Manolo Hangisi flats. Have a blessed Monday ladies [emoji253][emoji253]
> View attachment 3385366



Smashing!


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Black & white stripes shirt with Rouge Casaque B and silver Manolo Hangisi flats. Have a blessed Monday ladies [emoji253][emoji253]
> View attachment 3385366



Beautiful simply beautiful![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear joined me for some coffee and fun. [emoji178] We have two new bags making their debut. The 35 B ghillies togo/swift with PHW and the SO 30 B etain and rose confetti with PHW. You can see we love our B's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386118



You have some amazing B's Sarah_sarah[emoji7][emoji7] I absolutely love your etain SO[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... And black B is a must!! Haven't forgotten your stunning RC B either [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Trufflebear looks super cute [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3385641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD featuring my B30 Etoupe. Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



Just love this picture.  Very personal expression of how we love Hermes.  Nice post


----------



## ANN-11

ThierryH said:


> Wow! Stunning and beyond beautiful!


Thanks Thierry,


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear joined me for some coffee and fun. [emoji178] We have two new bags making their debut. The 35 B ghillies togo/swift with PHW and the SO 30 B etain and rose confetti with PHW. You can see we love our B's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386118



Gorgeous bags [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

weibandy said:


> Just love this picture.  Very personal expression of how we love Hermes.  Nice post



Thank you!! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Hermezzy

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear joined me for some coffee and fun. [emoji178] We have two new bags making their debut. The 35 B ghillies togo/swift with PHW and the SO 30 B etain and rose confetti with PHW. You can see we love our B's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386118


A beautiful duo! Excellent taste and beautiful contrast exhibited by these bags!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> You have some amazing B's Sarah_sarah[emoji7][emoji7] I absolutely love your etain SO[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... And black B is a must!! Haven't forgotten your stunning RC B either [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Trufflebear looks super cute [emoji3][emoji3]



Thanks dear.  you are so kind. I cannot take credit for Trufflebear's black B (he is on PF and we are good friends) or his amazing dog. 
My B RC has not been out to play in a long time. Thanks for reminding me to take her out for a walk [emoji173]️


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:



As usual I just love your pics. Need the secret to your diet and exercise regime because you look amazing. You got me hooked on RC.  And chevre is so pretty.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Oliviavivienne said:


> Gorgeous bags [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]



Thanks so much [emoji259]




Hermezzy said:


> A beautiful duo! Excellent taste and beautiful contrast exhibited by these bags!



Thanks a lot. I really like Trufflebear's new black B. [emoji178]


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear joined me for some coffee and fun. [emoji178] We have two new bags making their debut. The 35 B ghillies togo/swift with PHW and the SO 30 B etain and rose confetti with PHW. You can see we love our B's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386118


Two very lovely and special bags!


----------



## Louboutinista

I think I look a bit too colorful today... think I'm gonna need to add a black B to my collection soon... [emoji28]


----------



## tabbi001

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:





Louboutinista said:


> I think I look a bit too colorful today... think I'm gonna need to add a black B to my collection soon... [emoji28]
> View attachment 3386456
> View attachment 3386457



You ladies look so chic! Perfect bags and accessories!


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:



Love your outfit.  You look beautiful head to toe. Looks very comfy too. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hclubfan

Louboutinista said:


> I think I look a bit too colorful today... think I'm gonna need to add a black B to my collection soon... [emoji28]
> View attachment 3386456
> View attachment 3386457



Not too colorful at all!! You look lovely!


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> I think I look a bit too colorful today... think I'm gonna need to add a black B to my collection soon... [emoji28]
> View attachment 3386456
> View attachment 3386457



My favorite bling bling girl.  You look lovely as always.  Love that dress. I have a few colorful ones myself. Black B never goes wrong with anything. Encourage you to get one yes. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:



You look fabulous, as usual Vigee! Love the whole outfit. Wish I could wear jeans like that, but alas, my hips look even wider when I do! Your top is so cute. Is it one, or two pieces?


----------



## cremel

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear joined me for some coffee and fun. [emoji178] We have two new bags making their debut. The 35 B ghillies togo/swift with PHW and the SO 30 B etain and rose confetti with PHW. You can see we love our B's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386118



Beautiful Sarah!!! I hang out with my friends like that too. We would each carry a B then photo them together in a coffee shop.  [emoji3][emoji3]sometimes we play color match. [emoji130][emoji130]


----------



## doloresmia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:



You look stunning! Laughing as I am your evil opposite twin here.... Wearing Chanel long jacket and vermillion ghw b30




my tribute to another vintage member - sleepjae - who posted an awesome pic with her red b years ago that inspired me


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe that's so sweet of you to say [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]


hclubfan said:


> Not too colorful at all!! You look lovely!


----------



## Louboutinista

Aww thanks darl [emoji8][emoji8] yea summer is the perfect time to bust out all the colorful dresses [emoji119] 


cremel said:


> My favorite bling bling girl.  You look lovely as always.  Love that dress. I have a few colorful ones myself. Black B never goes wrong with anything. Encourage you to get one yes. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## Tall1Grl

Yay! You took her out!! Beautiful color and love the rodeo my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[/QUOTE]

Thank you EL4B! Ready for summer!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> You look fabulous, as usual Vigee! Love the whole outfit. Wish I could wear jeans like that, but alas, my hips look even wider when I do! Your top is so cute. *Is it one, or two pieces?*



*hfanclub*, it is a Derek Lam 10 Crosby shirt that is made to look like two pieces but is only one. Love his collections.



doloresmia said:


> You look stunning! Laughing as I am your evil opposite twin here.... Wearing Chanel long jacket and vermillion ghw b30



Love this look! You look wonderful and those white sneakers are perfection with your outfit, *dolores*! 

Many thanks for the kind words ladies, it was one of those beautiful summer days where I literally tossed on jeans and a shirt to make my way over to H for a new CDC from my lovely SA. I simply couldn't get all "dressed up" so stuck with a very casual vibe.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> I think I look a bit too colorful today... think I'm gonna need to add a black B to my collection soon... [emoji28]
> View attachment 3386456
> View attachment 3386457



Love this dress with your blinged-out necklace and oran sandals! So pretty


----------



## Slut4Lux

Moet Champagne, Prada Shades and my Rouge Casaque Epsom B35...gorgeous days of summer!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you babe! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji253]


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this dress with your blinged-out necklace and oran sandals! So pretty [emoji813]


----------



## tequila29

Louboutinista said:


> I think I look a bit too colorful today... think I'm gonna need to add a black B to my collection soon... [emoji28]
> View attachment 3386456
> View attachment 3386457



Lovely!  Is that a 30 or 35?


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks sweetie [emoji177] it's a 30 - it looks big only because I'm only 5 ft tall lol [emoji28]


tequila29 said:


> Lovely!  Is that a 30 or 35?


----------



## MrsJstar

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382957
> 
> Hello sunshine[emoji274][emoji8]


Beautiful everything!! How do you like that leather?! TIA


----------



## Notorious Pink

A little fun today....very hard to get both the CDC and the shoes in the picture (oof!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:


Looking stunning head to toe VigeeLeBrun[emoji7][emoji7]... And that RC[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks dear.  you are so kind. I cannot take credit for Trufflebear's black B (he is on PF and we are good friends) or his amazing dog.
> My B RC has not been out to play in a long time. Thanks for reminding me to take her out for a walk [emoji173]️


Aha! I was wondering who that cutie dog was [emoji3][emoji3]... I hope you bring out your RC to play soon! She is gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Louboutinista said:


> I think I look a bit too colorful today... think I'm gonna need to add a black B to my collection soon... [emoji28]
> View attachment 3386456
> View attachment 3386457


Wow! Another beautiful outfit! You carry colors really well[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




doloresmia said:


> You look stunning! Laughing as I am your evil opposite twin here.... Wearing Chanel long jacket and vermillion ghw b30
> 
> View attachment 3386560
> 
> 
> my tribute to another vintage member - sleepjae - who posted an awesome pic with her red b years ago that inspired me


Fabulous look!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Slut4Lux said:


> Moet Champagne, Prada Shades and my Rouge Casaque Epsom B35...gorgeous days of summer!
> 
> View attachment 3386682


Everywhere I turn there is a gorgeous RC! Sigh! She is stunning[emoji7][emoji7]



BBC said:


> A little fun today....very hard to get both the CDC and the shoes in the picture (oof!)
> 
> View attachment 3387063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387064



You look pretty spectacular dear BBC!! Beautiful dress[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Two very lovely and special bags!



Thanks periogirl28 [emoji178] and what a cute dog to add to the mix. 



cremel said:


> Beautiful Sarah!!! I hang out with my friends like that too. We would each carry a B then photo them together in a coffee shop.  [emoji3][emoji3]sometimes we play color match. [emoji130][emoji130]



That is great to hear that cremel. Don't you just love it?! Maybe next time I will ask Trufflebear and we will do a colour match photo. [emoji178] glad I am not the only one loving to take out miss B on trips to visit her friends.


----------



## Irene7899

Carrying Herbag yesterday


----------



## mcpro

new to me clic clac


----------



## Louboutinista

And it matches your Ferragamos [emoji7][emoji177]


Irene7899 said:


> Carrying Herbag yesterday


----------



## mcpro

Irene7899 said:


> Carrying Herbag yesterday


----------



## Keren16

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:



You have great taste in everything!
I admire it & appreciate all your posts & thoughts on the treads
Thank you!
By the way, perfect post  !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3385641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD featuring my B30 Etoupe. Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



Love the etoupe over the BE top!


----------



## Hermezzy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:


Effortlessly chic and a perfect blend of subtlety and interest...stunning!


----------



## Hermezzy

Louboutinista said:


> I think I look a bit too colorful today... think I'm gonna need to add a black B to my collection soon... [emoji28]
> View attachment 3386456
> View attachment 3386457


Wow...this is a real showstopper outfit! I love the color...it is just radiant.  Please don't tone down these gorgeous hues...ever!


----------



## Hermezzy

Slut4Lux said:


> Moet Champagne, Prada Shades and my Rouge Casaque Epsom B35...gorgeous days of summer!
> 
> View attachment 3386682


This picture just makes me smile... a little bubbly and some shimmery H color makes for the best of all possible days!


----------



## Hermezzy

BBC said:


> A little fun today....very hard to get both the CDC and the shoes in the picture (oof!)
> 
> View attachment 3387063
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387064


Gorgeous...is that the brazil pattern?  Your outfit just screams summer chic at its finest!


----------



## Louboutinista

Aww thanks babe! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji177] I never used to wear so much color until I started my H journey [emoji28][emoji28]


Hermezzy said:


> Wow...this is a real showstopper outfit! I love the color...it is just radiant.  Please don't tone down these gorgeous hues...ever!


----------



## vivelebag

Slut4Lux said:


> Couple of my 2016 purchases here...
> 
> Hermes Kelly 35- Togo Leather- 35cm- Capucine Color- Gold Hardware
> Hermes Birkin 35- Epsom Leather- 35cm- Rouge Casaque Color- Gold Hardware
> Hermes Balcons Du Guadalquivir Bangle- XL size- Noir
> 
> Next up in line hopefully soon... H B35 Bleu Sapph!
> 
> PS- Rouge Casaque is a gorgeous fire red, but very difficult to capture on camera.
> 
> View attachment 3383709
> View attachment 3383710
> View attachment 3383712
> View attachment 3383713



I'm replying in order to write "Slut4Lux" because your username cracks me up! [emoji1] I'm kind of surprised TPF allowed it. 

Gorgeous bags and bracelet, Slut4Lux! *chuckle*


----------



## Louboutinista

I'm all about stripes this week lol [emoji16][emoji28][emoji28] Here with my Rose Shocking B (charm is Rose Tyrien) [emoji4] Happy hump day ladies! [emoji173]


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> I'm all about stripes this week lol [emoji16][emoji28][emoji28] Here with my Rose Shocking B (charm is Rose Tyrien) [emoji4] Happy hump day ladies! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3387444
> View attachment 3387446



Can't be any better! Stunning! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji156][emoji156][emoji151][emoji151][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you my love [emoji8][emoji173][emoji8] Thanks for letting me share and I'm glad you haven't gotten sick of seeing my Bs [emoji28][emoji28]


cremel said:


> Can't be any better! Stunning! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji156][emoji156][emoji151][emoji151][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## MrsWYK

Afternoon coffee with Miss Red.....


----------



## Irene7899

Louboutinista said:


> And it matches your Ferragamos [emoji7][emoji177]


Thanks LOL


----------



## Oliviavivienne

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:



Gorgeous as always [emoji76]


----------



## cremel

MrsWYK said:


> Afternoon coffee with Miss Red.....
> View attachment 3387550



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> You look pretty spectacular dear BBC!! Beautiful dress[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous...is that the brazil pattern?  Your outfit just screams summer chic at its finest!



Thank you thank you eternal and Hermezzy! Actually it's a Brazil Maxi Twilly draped over a dress with a CDC belt over it. Very basic-shaped silk dress with a v-neck and asymmetrical hem, my favorite put-on-and-go, I wish I had a dozen of them in different colors and I would wear nothing else! 

The Brazil MT is just perfect simply draped - very easy!!! Thank you!


----------



## MrH

Me and my lemon out for action [emoji4][emoji522][emoji295]️


----------



## periogirl28

Finally summer! H dress and Ms Roulis


----------



## purplepoodles

Louboutinista said:


> Aww thanks babe! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji177] I never used to wear so much color until I started my H journey [emoji28][emoji28]



Yes H dies that. Hermes have such a special way with colour.  Think it becomes infectious


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Louboutinista said:


> I'm all about stripes this week lol [emoji16][emoji28][emoji28] Here with my Rose Shocking B (charm is Rose Tyrien) [emoji4] Happy hump day ladies! [emoji173]
> View attachment 3387444
> View attachment 3387446



*Louboutinista*, great outfit as usual and your RS B is gorgeous! 



MrsWYK said:


> Afternoon coffee with Miss Red.....
> View attachment 3387550



Love your Miss Red and what could be better than an afternoon coffee with H on your arm, *MrsWYK*?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Finally summer! H dress and Ms Roulis


Beautiful as always, *periogirl*! Love!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful as always, *periogirl*! Love!


Dear Vigee thank you!


----------



## katekluet

periogirl28 said:


> Finally summer! H dress and Ms Roulis
> 
> We ar twins on this great bag....looks wonderful on you!


----------



## periogirl28

Hi5 twin!


----------



## marbella8

Always love your lady-like looks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marbella8

Vigee- you are killing it, stunning!


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Finally summer! H dress and Ms Roulis



You look fabulous !![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## megt10

This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.


----------



## megt10

cremel said:


> You look fabulous !!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:


You look stunning!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Finally summer! H dress and Ms Roulis


I love the dress on you. I tried this one on and keep thinking about it. The bag is fabulous.


----------



## megt10

MrsWYK said:


> Afternoon coffee with Miss Red.....
> View attachment 3387550


Wow, a fabulous color. Love the red.


----------



## megt10

MrH said:


> Me and my lemon out for action [emoji4][emoji522][emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387670


Love it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Thank you thank you eternal and Hermezzy! Actually it's a Brazil Maxi Twilly draped over a dress with a CDC belt over it. Very basic-shaped silk dress with a v-neck and asymmetrical hem, my favorite put-on-and-go, I wish I had a dozen of them in different colors and I would wear nothing else!
> 
> The Brazil MT is just perfect simply draped - very easy!!! Thank you!


Omg!! What a neat and fabulous idea!! Ingenious dear BBC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



periogirl28 said:


> Finally summer! H dress and Ms Roulis



Another classy and beautiful look[emoji7][emoji7]... Is this RH? In this lighting it looks so much like rouge grenat [emoji7][emoji7].... I love roulis!!! 



megt10 said:


> This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388155



I think I missed a lot!!! My dear Meg is this stunning beauty a new addition? Love it!!! Hope you are well


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Finally summer! H dress and Ms Roulis


Very beautiful.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! What a neat and fabulous idea!! Ingenious dear BBC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Another classy and beautiful look[emoji7][emoji7]... Is this RH? In this lighting it looks so much like rouge grenat [emoji7][emoji7].... I love roulis!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed a lot!!! My dear Meg is this stunning beauty a new addition? Love it!!! Hope you are well


I got this bag about a year ago. So far no new additions this year. I am waiting for an SO B and an SO K so until they arrive I doubt that I will be getting another bag. I too am way behind on tpf. I am still getting used to the new format as I just haven't had much time lately and I am not getting many emails when threads have replies and then forget to check.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I got this bag about a year ago. So far no new additions this year. I am waiting for an SO B and an SO K so until they arrive I doubt that I will be getting another bag. I too am way behind on tpf. I am still getting used to the new format as I just haven't had much time lately and I am not getting many emails when threads have replies and then forget to check.



Yes! This new format is throwing all of us off[emoji51][emoji51]... This bag is stunning btw and 2 SO's? Wow!! Your amazing collection is going to have some fabulous additions!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Yes! This new format is throwing all of us off[emoji51][emoji51]... This bag is stunning btw and 2 SO's? Wow!! Your amazing collection is going to have some fabulous additions!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I think I am just about done with my B and K collection unless a color becomes available that I can't resist. Then I would probably rehome one of my bags. When they arrive I will have 6 B's and 3 K's and that is enough for my lifestyle. Maybe famous last words but I am trying to be good. Heading to Hermes tomorrow for the first time in months so we will see how it goes.


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388155



Absolutely gorgeous birkin megt10 . So pretty with the shoes too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I think I am just about done with my B and K collection unless a color becomes available that I can't resist. Then I would probably rehome one of my bags. When they arrive I will have 6 B's and 3 K's and that is enough for my lifestyle. Maybe famous last words but I am trying to be good. Heading to Hermes tomorrow for the first time in months so we will see how it goes.



What a fabulous collection!!! And I like the idea of rehoming existing bags if u add new ones!! Then you can add without guilt too!!! I want to see what you get tomorrow [emoji847][emoji847]... Please keep us posted!!


----------



## mcpro

megt10 said:


> This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388155




 love the color!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

megt10 said:


> This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388155



Gorgeous! [emoji106]


----------



## cremel

megt10 said:


> This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388155



Wow beautiful colors!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

You look gorgeous babe [emoji8][emoji253][emoji253]


periogirl28 said:


> Finally summer! H dress and Ms Roulis


----------



## Louboutinista

I'm in love with your DG sandals [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and the B too of course! [emoji173]


megt10 said:


> This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388155


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow! I'm proud of you babe [emoji8][emoji177][emoji177] I don't think I could ever say that [emoji24][emoji24]


megt10 said:


> I think I am just about done with my B and K collection unless a color becomes available that I can't resist. Then I would probably rehome one of my bags. When they arrive I will have 6 B's and 3 K's and that is enough for my lifestyle. Maybe famous last words but I am trying to be good. Heading to Hermes tomorrow for the first time in months so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:



Gorgeous!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Everyone looking great with their H goodies. I only got the H enamel pendant on today. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## makeupmama

Ready for a full day out with my Black B, CDC and my favorite Eau d'orange verte.


----------



## coucou chanel

megt10 said:


> This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388155


So very lovely


----------



## Louboutinista

Soooo pretty! I need a black B in my life [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


makeupmama said:


> Ready for a full day out with my Black B, CDC and my favorite Eau d'orange verte.


----------



## Hermezzy

MrsWYK said:


> Afternoon coffee with Miss Red.....
> View attachment 3387550


Just delicious...a beautiful bag, outfitted perfectly with the twillies!


----------



## dessert1st

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:



Damn girl! You look good!


----------



## weibandy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Casual Monday ~ RC B30 chevre GHW exterior/Bleu Indigo Interior, Braise gator CDC GHW, Black gator CDC GHW:


This is completely stunning and amazing!!  Gorgeous.


----------



## MrsWYK

cremel said:


> Beautiful bag!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Louboutinista*, great outfit as usual and your RS B is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Miss Red and what could be better than an afternoon coffee with H on your arm, *MrsWYK*?





Hermezzy said:


> Just delicious...a beautiful bag, outfitted perfectly with the twillies!



Thank you ladies for your kind words! I'm really loving the colour even though initially I was thinking it's too attention seeking! No nasty comments yet but was given the evil eye a few times yesterday.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388155



Love this combination of blinged-out sandals and your turquoise B ~ perfection, *meg*!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> You look fabulous !![emoji106][emoji106]


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Everyone looking great with their H goodies. I only got the H enamel pendant on today. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3388323


With Hermes it's never ONLY! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Louboutinista said:


> You look gorgeous babe [emoji8][emoji253][emoji253]


Thank you dear, you always look great yourself!


----------



## new_to_lv

Bought this Hermes bracelet to match my Evelyne bag in blue de galice, but it also is perfect match with my limited Edition LV Sofia Coppola Saumur  [emoji2]


----------



## LovEmAll

Waiting at the doctors office


----------



## megt10

cremel said:


> Wow beautiful colors!!!





Louboutinista said:


> I'm in love with your DG sandals [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and the B too of course! [emoji173]





Izzy48 said:


> I have made my first LV purchase for the Croisette, a wallet and and a key/coin holder. The bag had a couple of marks inside and I was going to return it but I seem to have been able to remove them. Not decided yet but it's a lovely small bag and the wallet and key/coin purse are nice as well.





oreo713 said:


> Enjoy!!!   btw.....how is your MIL doing?





hclubfan said:


> Absolutely gorgeous birkin megt10 . So pretty with the shoes too!





eternallove4bag said:


> What a fabulous collection!!! And I like the idea of rehoming existing bags if u add new ones!! Then you can add without guilt too!!! I want to see what you get tomorrow [emoji847][emoji847]... Please keep us posted!!


I will keep you posted. I have rehomed a lot of bags that I never used since I tend to grab the same ones over and over. I am trying to let go of a few more but not the B's or K's unless I find Rose Shocking or something like that.


mcpro said:


> love the color!!!





renet said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji106]





cremel said:


> Wow beautiful colors!!!





Louboutinista said:


> I'm in love with your DG sandals [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and the B too of course! [emoji173]


Thanks so much ladies. I am still having a hard time with the multi quote. I appreciate all your kind comments.


----------



## megt10

LovEmAll said:


> Waiting at the doctors office


Gorgeous.


new_to_lv said:


> Bought this Hermes bracelet to match my Evelyne bag in blue de galice, but it also is perfect match with my limited Edition LV Sofia Coppola Saumur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388556





LovEmAll said:


> Waiting at the doctors office



So pretty.


----------



## megt10

new_to_lv said:


> Bought this Hermes bracelet to match my Evelyne bag in blue de galice, but it also is perfect match with my limited Edition LV Sofia Coppola Saumur  [emoji2]
> View attachment 3388556


Love this.


----------



## megt10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this combination of blinged-out sandals and your turquoise B ~ perfection, *meg*!


Thank you so much. Open toe sandals are a staple for me living in SoCal. I get way too hot in closed toe shoes.


----------



## LovEmAll

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty.



Thanks so much Meg! [emoji253]


----------



## peppers90

Dreary day out, perfect for a little slouch....


----------



## designergoods

Wow, enjoy seeing everyone's great mod shots! 

Wearing my H-belt in Paris


----------



## ehy12

Savoy hotel afternoon tea london


----------



## Minty Tea

Here's my bbk at work, reading up on tpf.


----------



## rk4265

Just got this baby yesterday. Hopefully will one day get the marching bag [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

enjoying my traveling companions 
HAC 32cm Natural Chamonix and Gucci duffle


----------



## peppers90

today's look, getting some use out of the SW boots on a chillier day.   Etoupe birkin, Paperoles GM and Hermés apple watch.


----------



## designergoods

Enjoying the sunshine today with Ms. Vert Olive Barenia. Have a wonderful day H-ladies (and gentlemen


----------



## meridian

peppers90 said:


> today's look, getting some use out of the SW boots on a chillier day.   Etoupe birkin, Paperoles GM and Hermés apple watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388918



Love the pairing of the suede boots and the sleeveless dress. Looks great - unexpected and very chic!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy12 said:


> Savoy hotel afternoon tea london


Love Lindy. It is gorgeous.


----------



## peppers90

meridian said:


> Love the pairing of the suede boots and the sleeveless dress. Looks great - unexpected and very chic!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## peppers90

designergoods said:


> Enjoying the sunshine today with Ms. Vert Olive Barenia. Have a wonderful day H-ladies (and gentlemen
> View attachment 3388944



That is one gorgeous Barenia!


----------



## LovEmAll

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3388765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreary day out, perfect for a little slouch....



Stunning!  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> enjoying my traveling companions
> HAC 32cm Natural Chamonix and Gucci duffle
> 
> View attachment 3388884



These are perfect together Mrs O!![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> today's look, getting some use out of the SW boots on a chillier day.   Etoupe birkin, Paperoles GM and Hermés apple watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388918



I have to say I love your dress and very lovely color as a nice addition to the white dress!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## howardu09

peppers90 said:


> today's look, getting some use out of the SW boots on a chillier day.   Etoupe birkin, Paperoles GM and Hermés apple watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388918


Truly a vision!!! You look stunning and so well put together! More please.


----------



## howardu09

designergoods said:


> Enjoying the sunshine today with Ms. Vert Olive Barenia. Have a wonderful day H-ladies (and gentlemen
> View attachment 3388944


Lovely, and your twillies give Ms B a bright new attitude!


----------



## designergoods

.


----------



## designergoods

peppers90 said:


> That is one gorgeous Barenia!


Thank you, you look quite lovely yourself


----------



## ashlie

peppers90 said:


> today's look, getting some use out of the SW boots on a chillier day.   Etoupe birkin, Paperoles GM and Hermés apple watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388918



Love everything about this outfit. So lovely [emoji171]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Everyone is looking fabulous *drool*
Here with my croc belt (men's) and RS B [emoji5]  Have a blessed day everyone [emoji177][emoji253]


----------



## marbella8

megt10 said:


> This week at the nail salon. Turquoise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388155


Meg- gorgeous colors, love the combo!!!


----------



## marbella8

Louboutinista said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous *drool*
> Here with my croc belt (men's) and RS B [emoji5]  Have a blessed day everyone [emoji177][emoji253]
> View attachment 3389278


Very pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I love the dress on you. I tried this one on and keep thinking about it. The bag is fabulous.



Thank you, I really find the dress so easy wear. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! What a neat and fabulous idea!! Ingenious dear BBC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Another classy and beautiful look[emoji7][emoji7]... Is this RH? In this lighting it looks so much like rouge grenat [emoji7][emoji7].... I love roulis!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed a lot!!! My dear Meg is this stunning beauty a new addition? Love it!!! Hope you are well



Thank you dear, the colour is Rouge Vif, not so accurate in that pic. Love the Roulis design! 



Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful.  Thank you very much for sharing.



Thank you dear Love Couture!


----------



## megt10

I went to SCP yesterday. I wore my Lagoon Kelly 28.


----------



## megt10

Louboutinista said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous *drool*
> Here with my croc belt (men's) and RS B [emoji5]  Have a blessed day everyone [emoji177][emoji253]
> View attachment 3389278


So in love with everything. I really want that bag!


----------



## Tall1Grl

megt10 said:


> I went to SCP yesterday. I wore my Lagoon Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3389846


 Meg this looks great!


----------



## howardu09

Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.


----------



## megt10

marbella8 said:


> Meg- gorgeous colors, love the combo!!!






Tall1Grl said:


> Meg this looks great!



Thank you.


----------



## megt10

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893


Totally fabulous outfit.


----------



## howardu09

megt10 said:


> Totally fabulous outfit.


Thank you Meg! Always enjoy your photos. You're always smiling and colorfully accessorized. You look like such fun company.


----------



## marbella8

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893


Looking good, love the shoes too!


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> I went to SCP yesterday. I wore my Lagoon Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3389846




So so pretty....you and your lovely Kelly and shawl!


----------



## Tall1Grl

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893


Very fab!


----------



## hclubfan

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893



So chic! That HAC is a stunner!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## livethelake

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893



Perfect!


----------



## luckylove

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893



Looking great!!


----------



## megt10

howardu09 said:


> Thank you Meg! Always enjoy your photos. You're always smiling and colorfully accessorized. You look like such fun company.


Thank you. I love color and hopefully fun .


----------



## Notorious Pink

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893



Awesome!


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> I went to SCP yesterday. I wore my Lagoon Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3389846



You look beautiful, Meg!


----------



## howardu09

BBC said:


> Awesome!





marbella8 said:


> Looking good, love the shoes too!





Tall1Grl said:


> Very fab!





hclubfan said:


> So chic! That HAC is a stunner!





livethelake said:


> Perfect!





luckylove said:


> Looking great!!





megt10 said:


> Thank you. I love color and hopefully fun .


Thank you all very much!


----------



## designergoods

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893


So glad you posted it here too! You look fab and your bag and bangle are TDF!


----------



## designergoods

Love seeing everyone's fabulous pics!
...Posted this on another forum but thought to share here as well -  Black box 30 and CDC belt.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> You look beautiful, Meg!


You are so kind! Thank you. I always feel so silly taking selfies.


----------



## megt10

designergoods said:


> Love seeing everyone's fabulous pics!
> ...Posted this on another forum but thought to share here as well -  Black box 30 and CDC belt.
> View attachment 3390156


You look stunning.


----------



## Tall1Grl

designergoods said:


> Love seeing everyone's fabulous pics!
> ...Posted this on another forum but thought to share here as well -  Black box 30 and CDC belt.
> View attachment 3390156


Love your outfit! Very chic!


----------



## megt10

hclubfan said:


> So so pretty....you and your lovely Kelly and shawl!


Thank you.


----------



## Possum

megt10 said:


> I went to SCP yesterday. I wore my Lagoon Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3389846


Beautiful megt10!


----------



## designergoods

megt10 said:


> You look stunning.





Tall1Grl said:


> Love your outfit! Very chic!



Thank you  I just wish it wasn't a candid pic so I was smiling...but the bag and belt came out okay


----------



## purplepoodles

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893



Looking good hiwardu09, really really good!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Madam Bijoux

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893



Perfect outfit!


----------



## Louboutinista

designergoods said:


> Love seeing everyone's fabulous pics!
> ...Posted this on another forum but thought to share here as well -  Black box 30 and CDC belt.
> View attachment 3390156


This is so chic! I love black


----------



## Louboutinista

marbella8 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you love 



megt10 said:


> So in love with everything. I really want that bag!


Thanks babe you're always so kind  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ailoveresale

Posted this in the Chanel jacket thread, realized I should share here, I haven't in a long time! Wore my Raisin out shopping with DH...


----------



## Suzie

ailoveresale said:


> Posted this in the Chanel jacket thread, realized I should share here, I haven't in a long time! Wore my Raisin out shopping with DH...


Just gorgeous, love your casual chic look, raisin is such a gorgeous colour, I wish I had one!


----------



## howardu09

ailoveresale said:


> Posted this in the Chanel jacket thread, realized I should share here, I haven't in a long time! Wore my Raisin out shopping with DH...


Love your raisin B...and that fabulous closet! 


designergoods said:


> Love seeing everyone's fabulous pics!
> ...Posted this on another forum but thought to share here as well -  Black box 30 and CDC belt.
> View attachment 3390156


Looking great. Love dressing in all black when going downtown NYC. It's like our work/play uniform. Something so effortlessly elegant about a BBB. 



purplepoodles said:


> Looking good hiwardu09, really really good!


Thank you for making my day! 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Perfect outfit!


Thank you. I will never forget your great reveals. Love them!


----------



## LovEmAll

ailoveresale said:


> Posted this in the Chanel jacket thread, realized I should share here, I haven't in a long time! Wore my Raisin out shopping with DH...





designergoods said:


> Love seeing everyone's fabulous pics!
> ...Posted this on another forum but thought to share here as well -  Black box 30 and CDC belt.
> View attachment 3390156





howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893



Gorgeous looks everyone!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## megt10

ailoveresale said:


> Posted this in the Chanel jacket thread, realized I should share here, I haven't in a long time! Wore my Raisin out shopping with DH...


Looks fabulous.


----------



## honeyshopper

howardu09 said:


> Took this photo for the men's club, but I will post here too. Vintage TC HAC 45 GHW in jaune. My first bag from H.
> 
> View attachment 3389892
> View attachment 3389893



Love your style Howardu. I would love to see a close up of those loafers.


----------



## howardu09

honeyshopper said:


> Love your style Howardu. I would love to see a close up of those loafers.


Thanks so much! Here is a photo. (Added a little orange to stay on topic). They are from Stubbs & Wootton. They also make cosmetics and really awesome needlepoint weekenders, etc.


----------



## ailoveresale

Suzie said:


> Just gorgeous, love your casual chic look, raisin is such a gorgeous colour, I wish I had one!



Thank you! I'm still surprised at myself for picking it for my one and only B, but it's a great neutral. 



howardu09 said:


> Love your raisin B...and that fabulous closet!


Thank you! Taking these pictures actually prompted me to tidy it up... 



megt10 said:


> Looks fabulous.


Thank you!


----------



## LaChocolat

Enjoying the Ontario waterfront with DH, DS1 and two month old DS2 (  born a bit early but healthy). Have a good weekend!


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> I went to SCP yesterday. I wore my Lagoon Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3389846



I love that colour and you look fab!


----------



## LaChocolat

designergoods said:


> Love seeing everyone's fabulous pics!
> ...Posted this on another forum but thought to share here as well -  Black box 30 and CDC belt.
> View attachment 3390156



My native NY heart is totally loving that all black outfit. You look gorgeous!


----------



## howardu09

2


LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the Ontario waterfront with DH, DS1 and two month old DS2 (  born a bit early but healthy). Have a good weekend!


LOVE that pop of color against the black!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

Horn necklace and earrings this Saturday.


----------



## LaChocolat

Louboutinista said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous *drool*
> Here with my croc belt (men's) and RS B [emoji5]  Have a blessed day everyone [emoji177][emoji253]
> View attachment 3389278


Adore the pink with black. Looking good.


----------



## LaChocolat

howardu09 said:


> Thanks so much! Here is a photo. (Added a little orange to stay on topic). They are from Stubbs & Wootton. They also make cosmetics and really awesome needlepoint weekenders, etc.
> View attachment 3390684
> View attachment 3390685


Can I live in your closet?  This picture and your other one ... Perfect.


----------



## hclubfan

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the Ontario waterfront with DH, DS1 and two month old DS2 (  born a bit early but healthy). Have a good weekend!



Congratulations on the new baby LaChocolat!! Amazing that you can wear your H belt


----------



## EmileH

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the Ontario waterfront with DH, DS1 and two month old DS2 (  born a bit early but healthy). Have a good weekend!



Congratulations on the birth of your son. You look wonderful and it's so nice to see you post again.


----------



## littleblackbag

doloresmia said:


> You look stunning! Laughing as I am your evil opposite twin here.... Wearing Chanel long jacket and vermillion ghw b30
> 
> View attachment 3386560
> 
> 
> my tribute to another vintage member - sleepjae - who posted an awesome pic with her red b years ago that inspired me


The Birkin is stunning of course, but that Chanel jacket is what my  dreams are made of!


----------



## designergoods

Louboutinista said:


> This is so chic! I love black





howardu09 said:


> Love your raisin B...and that fabulous closet!
> 
> Looking great. Love dressing in all black when going downtown NYC. It's like our work/play uniform. Something so effortlessly elegant about a BBB.
> 
> 
> Thank you for making my day!
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will never forget your great reveals. Love them!





LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous looks everyone!  Thanks for sharing





LaChocolat said:


> My native NY heart is totally loving that all black outfit. You look gorgeous!



Thank you everyone for  your sweet comments  Always enjoy seeing all your mod shots as well! Have a lovely weekend


----------



## designergoods

howardu09 said:


> Thanks so much! Here is a photo. (Added a little orange to stay on topic). They are from Stubbs & Wootton. They also make cosmetics and really awesome needlepoint weekenders, etc.
> View attachment 3390684
> View attachment 3390685


Great photo! Looks like a Hermes window display in France Beautifully put together


peppers90 said:


> Horn necklace and earrings this Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3390829


Always so beautiful, the earth tones pair well with each other, just stunning!


----------



## designergoods

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the Ontario waterfront with DH, DS1 and two month old DS2 (  born a bit early but healthy). Have a good weekend!


Wow, you look great for just having a darling baby-congrats! Love the pop of color on the H-belt!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Oran sandals for comfort today.


----------



## cremel

LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the Ontario waterfront with DH, DS1 and two month old DS2 (  born a bit early but healthy). Have a good weekend!



You look fantastic!!! My second son is now seven months old but I am still too afraid of trying on my old dresses... Probably cannot even zip up. [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> Horn necklace and earrings this Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3390829



Beautiful!!![emoji106][emoji106]the way you hold your bag looks like a professional model![emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Louboutinista said:


> Everyone is looking fabulous *drool*
> Here with my croc belt (men's) and RS B [emoji5]  Have a blessed day everyone [emoji177][emoji253]
> View attachment 3389278



Beautiful mr dear! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji150][emoji150]


----------



## cremel

designergoods said:


> Love seeing everyone's fabulous pics!
> ...Posted this on another forum but thought to share here as well -  Black box 30 and CDC belt.
> View attachment 3390156



You look perfect!![emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## renet

designergoods said:


> Love seeing everyone's fabulous pics!
> ...Posted this on another forum but thought to share here as well -  Black box 30 and CDC belt.
> View attachment 3390156



You look good! [emoji1]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## purplepoodles

megt10 said:


> I went to SCP yesterday. I wore my Lagoon Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3389846



Love this look, you look great Meg10


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I went to SCP yesterday. I wore my Lagoon Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3389846


Love your style and love your pic Meg!!! Beautiful K[emoji7][emoji7]



LaChocolat said:


> Enjoying the Ontario waterfront with DH, DS1 and two month old DS2 (  born a bit early but healthy). Have a good weekend!


Yay! Many congrats on the baby and the new momma is looking HOT HOT HOT!!! Beautiful look [emoji7][emoji7]



peppers90 said:


> Horn necklace and earrings this Saturday.
> Super chic!! Love your look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3390829





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oran sandals for comfort today.



Aren't they the most comfy? Beautiful casual look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## rk4265




----------



## howardu09

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oran sandals for comfort today.


Love it! Can't help but notice your perfect pedicure. If I had flawless feet like yours, I'd wear sandals everyday.



peppers90 said:


> Horn necklace and earrings this Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3390829


Seriously looks like an ad! Love everything. I've wanted a monceau for years but just can't pull it off.  The proportions are perfect on you.



LaChocolat said:


> Can I live in your closet?  This picture and your other one ... Perfect.


Thanks! I have two tiny NYC closets. This is my living room (which has basically transformed into a closet with a couch and tv ).


----------



## howardu09

rk4265 said:


> View attachment 3391733


Absolutely lovely! Your B is the perfect size for you and such a happy color.


----------



## Luv n bags

Hermes CDC out for a ride


----------



## LovEmAll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oran sandals for comfort today.



Very cute and summery!  Love this


----------



## LovEmAll

rk4265 said:


> View attachment 3391733



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



tigertrixie said:


> Hermes CDC out for a ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391986



Lovely!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Went to DH's cousin's 50th wedding anniversary - they are shame generation as DH, but much older. They set us up on our first (blind) date! A fun celebration. 

UTW mousseline, KP in Bleu St Cyr GHW and Colvert exotic CDC small scales lisse.




I suppose I'm a "more is more" kind of person. [emoji38]


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Went to DH's cousin's 50th wedding anniversary - they are shame generation as DH, but much older. They set us up on our first (blind) date! A fun celebration.
> 
> UTW mousseline, KP in Bleu St Cyr GHW and Colvert exotic CDC small scales lisse.
> 
> View attachment 3392034
> 
> 
> I suppose I'm a "more is more" kind of person. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3392036



You look stunning[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love the dress, Moussie, CDC!!! Make it everything [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## luxi_max

BBC said:


> Went to DH's cousin's 50th wedding anniversary - they are shame generation as DH, but much older. They set us up on our first (blind) date! A fun celebration.
> 
> UTW mousseline, KP in Bleu St Cyr GHW and Colvert exotic CDC small scales lisse.
> 
> View attachment 3392034
> 
> 
> I suppose I'm a "more is more" kind of person. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3392036



You look amazing!  The dress color looks great on you!  And of course as well as the H goodies!


----------



## cremel

BBC said:


> Went to DH's cousin's 50th wedding anniversary - they are shame generation as DH, but much older. They set us up on our first (blind) date! A fun celebration.
> 
> UTW mousseline, KP in Bleu St Cyr GHW and Colvert exotic CDC small scales lisse.
> 
> View attachment 3392034
> 
> 
> I suppose I'm a "more is more" kind of person. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3392036



You look Fabulous!!![emoji106]


----------



## ehy12

I apologize in advance that all my action shots are with my lindy...i only brought one bag on my vacation...


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Went to DH's cousin's 50th wedding anniversary - they are shame generation as DH, but much older. They set us up on our first (blind) date! A fun celebration.
> 
> UTW mousseline, KP in Bleu St Cyr GHW and Colvert exotic CDC small scales lisse.
> 
> View attachment 3392034
> 
> 
> I suppose I'm a "more is more" kind of person. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3392036



WOW...you look amazing BBC!! More is just perfect in this case!! And every time I see the UTW moussie I gasp.  I've tried a few cws on, and yours and the one Israeli Flava has are my two faves, but alas, we have two whopping tuition payments to make next month, so I'll have to enjoy seeing it on others!


----------



## hclubfan

ehy12 said:


> I apologize in advance that all my action shots are with my lindy...i only brought one bag on my vacation...



Gorgeous!! Twins with you on the etoupe Lindy...the perfect travel bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## vivelebag

BBC said:


> Went to DH's cousin's 50th wedding anniversary - they are shame generation as DH, but much older. They set us up on our first (blind) date! A fun celebration.
> 
> UTW mousseline, KP in Bleu St Cyr GHW and Colvert exotic CDC small scales lisse.
> 
> View attachment 3392034
> 
> 
> I suppose I'm a "more is more" kind of person. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3392036



Gorgeous everything!!! Love how the beaded bracelets stack with the CDC, and your KP is amazing!


----------



## designergoods

cremel said:


> You look perfect!![emoji255][emoji255]





renet said:


> You look good! [emoji1]


Thank you


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> Very cute and summery!  Love this



Thanks so much ladies. I am always casual. Haha!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Love your style and love your pic Meg!!! Beautiful K[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Yay! Many congrats on the baby and the new momma is looking HOT HOT HOT!!! Beautiful look [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they the most comfy? Beautiful casual look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Super comfy! Yep.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

howardu09 said:


> Love it! Can't help but notice your perfect pedicure. If I had flawless feet like yours, I'd wear sandals everyday.
> 
> 
> Seriously looks like an ad! Love everything. I've wanted a monceau for years but just can't pull it off.  The proportions are perfect on you.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have two tiny NYC closets. This is my living room (which has basically transformed into a closet with a couch and tv ).


Aww! Thanks. Super sweet. I am having problems multi-quoting, excuse the mult posts guys.


----------



## San2222

Went to work with my rouge piment gp today


----------



## renet

San2222 said:


> Went to work with my rouge piment gp today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392329



Looking great! Have a good day at work


----------



## Princess D

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear joined me for some coffee and fun. [emoji178] We have two new bags making their debut. The 35 B ghillies togo/swift with PHW and the SO 30 B etain and rose confetti with PHW. You can see we love our B's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386118



That face of your furry friend - priceless [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Of course the Bs are gorgeous as well [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## cremel

ehy12 said:


> I apologize in advance that all my action shots are with my lindy...i only brought one bag on my vacation...



Dear love your dress! [emoji257][emoji257]enjoy your vacation!


----------



## cremel

San2222 said:


> Went to work with my rouge piment gp today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392329



Ha ha I have the same bag and I use it as a work bag too![emoji130][emoji130]


----------



## Louboutinista

Black/white kinda day. Gosh I need to catch up on all the posts I missed here! Have a lovely Monday ladies [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Hello ladies. I've got a small favor to ask... If you have time, could you please share some action shots of your capucine b phw/ghw [emoji1374][emoji1374] I just got mine and I just want to see how you ladies dress with your capucine [emoji76] thank you in advance [emoji170]


----------



## hermesBB

First one is SLP trench coat with Etoupe Kelly Togo 28




Second one is a relaxed styled Chanel jacket with vert Veronese Guillies B in 35




Kneel length Chanel jacket
porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia interior in the next photo


----------



## Serva1

Louboutinista said:


> Black/white kinda day. Gosh I need to catch up on all the posts I missed here! Have a lovely Monday ladies [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3392457
> View attachment 3392458



Love absolutely everything in this pic. Amazing statement necklace [emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

hermesBB said:


> First one is SLP trench coat with Etoupe Kelly Togo 28
> 
> View attachment 3392658
> 
> 
> Second one is a relaxed styled Chanel jacket with vert Veronese Guillies B in 35
> 
> View attachment 3392657
> 
> 
> Kneel length Chanel jacket
> porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia interior in the next photo
> 
> View attachment 3392659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392661



Gorgeous ladylike but edgy pieces in these pics hermesBB. Your bags are a dream [emoji172]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louboutinista

Wow stunning! And that croc B is absolutely TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


hermesBB said:


> First one is SLP trench coat with Etoupe Kelly Togo 28
> 
> View attachment 3392658
> 
> 
> Second one is a relaxed styled Chanel jacket with vert Veronese Guillies B in 35
> 
> View attachment 3392657
> 
> 
> Kneel length Chanel jacket
> porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia interior in the next photo
> 
> View attachment 3392659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392661


----------



## howardu09

hermesBB said:


> First one is SLP trench coat with Etoupe Kelly Togo 28
> 
> View attachment 3392658
> 
> 
> Second one is a relaxed styled Chanel jacket with vert Veronese Guillies B in 35
> 
> View attachment 3392657
> 
> 
> Kneel length Chanel jacket
> porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia interior in the next photo
> 
> View attachment 3392659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392661


Trying to catch my breath... Stunning beauties!


----------



## appl

My beauty in the passenger seat of my electric car.


----------



## kat99

Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly:


----------



## Darma

Me and my K32 in rough tomate the first time out!


----------



## peppers90

LovEmAll said:


> Stunning!  [emoji7][emoji7]





cremel said:


> I have to say I love your dress and very lovely color as a nice addition to the white dress!![emoji7][emoji7]





howardu09 said:


> Truly a vision!!! You look stunning and so well put together! More please.





ashlie said:


> Love everything about this outfit. So lovely [emoji171]



Thank you all for your comments!!


----------



## peppers90

designergoods said:


> Beautiful!!![emoji106][emoji106]the way you hold your bag looks like a professional model![emoji1]



[QUOTE="eternallove4bag, post: 30372491, member: 518488"

]️[/QUOTE]

Thanks so much for your kind words


----------



## Serva1

appl said:


> My beauty in the passenger seat of my electric car.



This lovely B practically g l o w s [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly:



A ghillies [emoji177][emoji177] looks great on you [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Darma said:


> Me and my K32 in rough tomate the first time out!
> View attachment 3392859



Despite the beautiful surroundings I only can focus on the red K, such an eyecatcher [emoji173]️ looks great on you and you picked the perfect day wearing your beauty for the first time [emoji3]


----------



## Freckles1

San2222 said:


> Went to work with my rouge piment gp today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392329



What a beautiful red!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly:


I almost got an evie in that color! It looks spectacular on you!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Darma said:


> Me and my K32 in rough tomate the first time out!
> View attachment 3392859


Such a pretty picture!


----------



## designergoods

Such beautiful summer action shot pics of you all!
...here is my vache B - a perfect casual bag


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Darma said:


> Me and my K32 in rough tomate the first time out!
> View attachment 3392859


I seriously love this pop of color. Time to take mine out.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly:


Looks so beautiful. The color is amazing.


----------



## appl

Serva1 said:


> This lovely B practically g l o w s [emoji7]


I know, it is so beautiful.  feeling very grateful to have it!


----------



## Keren16

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly:



Beautiful pic!
The colors remind me of a blue sky with wispy white clouds.  (I'm actually looking at the sky now!)
Thanks for sharing![emoji170][emoji6]


----------



## cremel

hermesBB said:


> First one is SLP trench coat with Etoupe Kelly Togo 28
> 
> View attachment 3392658
> 
> 
> Second one is a relaxed styled Chanel jacket with vert Veronese Guillies B in 35
> 
> View attachment 3392657
> 
> 
> Kneel length Chanel jacket
> porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia interior in the next photo
> 
> View attachment 3392659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392661



You look absolutely elegant and stylish!! Love your necklace too. Your bags are truly previous pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cremel

kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly:



Beautiful bag and dress!


----------



## cremel

designergoods said:


> Such beautiful summer action shot pics of you all!
> ...here is my vache B - a perfect casual bag
> 
> View attachment 3392911



It is indeed a perfect casual bag!


----------



## cremel

Darma said:


> Me and my K32 in rough tomate the first time out!
> View attachment 3392859



Great photo!! I love your bag and your hat!


----------



## cremel

appl said:


> My beauty in the passenger seat of my electric car.



Beautiful color for spring and summer!


----------



## renet

appl said:


> My beauty in the passenger seat of my electric car.





kat99 said:


> Bleu Paradis Ghillies Kelly:





Darma said:


> Me and my K32 in rough tomate the first time out!
> View attachment 3392859





designergoods said:


> Such beautiful summer action shot pics of you all!
> ...here is my vache B - a perfect casual bag
> 
> View attachment 3392911



All of you look fabulous!


----------



## designergoods

cremel said:


> It is indeed a perfect casual bag!





renet said:


> All of you look fabulous!


Thank you


----------



## appl

cremel said:


> Beautiful color for spring and summer!


Thank you!!! I feel very lucky to have found it.


----------



## hermesBB

cremel said:


> You look absolutely elegant and stylish!! Love your necklace too. Your bags are truly previous pieces. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for your nice comments cremel!


----------



## hermesBB

Louboutinista said:


> Wow stunning! And that croc B is absolutely TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





howardu09 said:


> Trying to catch my breath... Stunning beauties!



Thank you Louboutinista and Howardu09!


----------



## hermesBB

Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous ladylike but edgy pieces in these pics hermesBB. Your bags are a dream [emoji172]



Thank you Serva1!


----------



## chitzabelle

megt10 said:


> I went to SCP yesterday. I wore my Lagoon Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3389846


 I love this look of yours!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## appl

chitzabelle said:


> I love this look of yours!


that is so gorgeous!!! I love it.


----------



## periogirl28

A bit of pink today, Tosca 30 and suede sandals


----------



## coxynell

Louboutinista said:


> Black/white kinda day. Gosh I need to catch up on all the posts I missed here! Have a lovely Monday ladies [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3392457
> View attachment 3392458



Fabulous look and picture!! The necklace is amazing. 
I especially love your bag charm. Is that a Fendi? Or could you please tell me where it comes from? 
Thank you


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you for the very kind words [emoji8] the necklace is from J Crew and the fox fur pom pom (no brand) came from a very sweet lady on IG who got it for me [emoji4]


coxynell said:


> Fabulous look and picture!! The necklace is amazing.
> I especially love your bag charm. Is that a Fendi? Or could you please tell me where it comes from?
> Thank you


----------



## Oliviavivienne

First OOTD shot with Ms Capucine [emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> You look stunning... Love the dress, Moussie, CDC!!!





luxi_max said:


> You look amazing!  The dress color looks great on you!  And of course as well as the H goodies!





cremel said:


> You look Fabulous!!![emoji106]





hclubfan said:


> WOW...you look amazing BBC!! More is just perfect in this case!! And every time I see the UTW moussie I gasp.  I've tried a few cws on, and yours and the one Israeli Flava has are my two faves, but alas, we have two whopping tuition payments to make next month, so I'll have to enjoy seeing it on others!





vivelebag said:


> Gorgeous everything!!! Love how the beaded bracelets stack with the CDC, and your KP is amazing!



Thanks SOOO much, eternal, luxi_max, cremel, hclubfan, vivelebag!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]. I love wearing these colors together, they make me smile. I sorta cheated, I wore this look last week to a dinner as well and forgot to take pics. I do wear my H every day I just always forget to post here! 

Hclubfan, I get it with the tuition payments...not looking forward to that part of DSs starting college, although I still have a few years to go before DS1 is ready. More is definitely more with me, I'm still a little kid wanting to wear all of my favorites at once. [emoji16]

Vivelebag thank you for noticing the beads!  They're from a local boutique and one of the owners makes them in all different colors. I'm always picking up something fun there. DS1 gave me the blue one for Mother's Day so I started wearing it every day, and then coordinating a few others into my stack to match whatever colors I'm wearing.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> A bit of pink today, Tosca 30 and suede sandals
> 
> View attachment 3393565



I love this color. Does H still make it in this color?


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love this color. Does H still make it in this color?



I think Tosca is rested at the moment but you never know!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> I think Tosca is rested at the moment but you never know!


Thanks. It is a beautiful color.


----------



## appl

periogirl28 said:


> A bit of pink today, Tosca 30 and suede sandals
> 
> View attachment 3393565


That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks. It is a beautiful color.





appl said:


> That's gorgeous!!!



Thank you both!


----------



## ehy12

cremel said:


> Dear love your dress! [emoji257][emoji257]enjoy your vacation!


Thank you!!!


----------



## kat99

Casual (going to airport) outfit with blue denim Garden Party:


----------



## thaenchanting

kat99 said:


> Casual (going to airport) outfit with blue denim Garden Party:



You look soooo nice! Made me want a canvas GP!


----------



## purplepoodles

kat99 said:


> Casual (going to airport) outfit with blue denim Garden Party:



Great casual chic! Looking good Kat!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Darma

Serva1 said:


> Despite the beautiful surroundings I only can focus on the red K, such an eyecatcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️ looks great on you and you picked the perfect day wearing your beauty for the first time


Serva1,
Thank you very much for your nice note.


----------



## Darma

Tall1Grl said:


> Such a pretty picture!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I seriously love this pop of color. Time to take mine out.





cremel said:


> Great photo!! I love your bag and your hat!





renet said:


> All of you look fabulous!



Tall1Grl, NikkisABagGril, cremel and rennet,
Thank you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Trying out Lindy 26 Rose Sakura


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Trying out Lindy 26 Rose Sakura



I hope you are getting it, this is just adorable!


----------



## periogirl28

Cotton dress, Sanguine belt and Orange Poppy Kelly yesterday


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Cotton dress, Sanguine belt and Orange Poppy Kelly yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3394661



Beautiful. You always look so put together. [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful. You always look so put together. [emoji4]



Thank you! So do you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Cotton dress, Sanguine belt and Orange Poppy Kelly yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3394661



Am loving your orange poppy K, such a great color and your outfit is lovely, *periogirl*!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am loving your orange poppy K, such a great color and your outfit is lovely, *periogirl*!



Thank you for your always gracious response dear Vigee!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Cotton dress, Sanguine belt and Orange Poppy Kelly yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3394661


Beautiful Look!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> I hope you are getting it, this is just adorable!


I did get it. I will post pics soon. I got home last night and my daughter was a whirlwind. My husband went with me this time and he was like "You should get those thingys that cover the handles since it is so light". I thought it was so funny.


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I did get it. I will post pics soon. I got home last night and my daughter was a whirlwind. My husband went with me this time and he was like "You should get those thingys that cover the handles since it is so light". I thought it was so funny.



He is an expert now and that's a good point!


----------



## LQYB

hermesBB said:


> First one is SLP trench coat with Etoupe Kelly Togo 28
> 
> View attachment 3392658
> 
> 
> Second one is a relaxed styled Chanel jacket with vert Veronese Guillies B in 35
> 
> View attachment 3392657
> 
> 
> Kneel length Chanel jacket
> porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia interior in the next photo
> 
> View attachment 3392659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392661


bag twins with the Veronese !  i haven't use mine yet ... half twin with the Fauve. ( 35 , i use it more often than other Crocs)  love all the looks!


----------



## maxxout

Attended a birthday brunch at the Hotel Belair in LA last weekend.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Cotton dress, Sanguine belt and Orange Poppy Kelly yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3394661


Such a lady like Summer outfit !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

maxxout said:


> View attachment 3394857
> View attachment 3394856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attended a birthday brunch at the Hotel Belair in LA last weekend.


Twins with you on the Kelly ! What a great Summer bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Trying out Lindy 26 Rose Sakura


Did you bring this home ? Looks great on you.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Did you bring this home ? Looks great on you.


I could not help but get it. It was the cutest. At first I was unsure, since it is such a light color. But it is beautiful, so I took it home. haha! I will post more pics tonight. I wear a lot of black, so I will need to watch what I wear it with I think. Oh, and thanks so much!


----------



## agumila

Out to brunch with my gold B35. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone looking gorgeous 

My black B in action!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tonkamama

ehy12 ~ Love your pairing with the mini skirt!  So hot!  



ehy12 said:


> I apologize in advance that all my action shots are with my lindy...i only brought one bag on my vacation...



BBC ~ love your KP!  You look gorgeous 



BBC said:


> Went to DH's cousin's 50th wedding anniversary - they are shame generation as DH, but much older. They set us up on our first (blind) date! A fun celebration.
> 
> UTW mousseline, KP in Bleu St Cyr GHW and Colvert exotic CDC small scales lisse.
> 
> View attachment 3392034
> 
> 
> I suppose I'm a "more is more" kind of person. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3392036



Beautiful 



Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3393589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First OOTD shot with Ms Capucine [emoji170]



Hello dear, you look so gorgeous in this outfit and of course I love your Kelly 


periogirl28 said:


> Cotton dress, Sanguine belt and Orange Poppy Kelly yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3394661



Stunning outfit and your Gold B is so classy! 


agumila said:


> Out to brunch with my gold B35. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## unidep

Going shopping with RG Kelly on a beautiful day in the City...


----------



## appl

Riding passenger seat of my electric car, this beautiful thing and an amazing moment.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

This is the only H item I have today. A blue paon BeHapi. This color should be green and look at the contrast next to my blue mouse.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I could not help but get it. It was the cutest. At first I was unsure, since it is such a light color. But it is beautiful, so I took it home. haha! I will post more pics tonight. I wear a lot of black, so I will need to watch what I wear it with I think. Oh, and thanks so much!


Congrats and it is a pretty pink, very soft and divine on swift.  Pink is not a trendy color and you can use it every summer without getting tired of it.  Glad you took her home.


----------



## aimeng

Picotin accompany me to go to see the doctors


----------



## maxxout

chkpfbeliever said:


> Twins with you on the Kelly ! What a great Summer bag.


Yes chkpf, it really is a great summer bag.    I miss it all winter and it's so great to take it out when the weather turns.  Would love to see a pic of yours!


----------



## appl

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is the only H item I have today. A blue paon BeHapi. This color should be green and look at the contrast next to my blue mouse.
> 
> View attachment 3395297


It's very beautiful. What leather is that? What a stunning shade. Oh no, one more on my want list!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

appl said:


> It's very beautiful. What leather is that? What a stunning shade. Oh no, one more on my want list!!!!


Thanks for your kind compliments.  The shade is actually quite interesting and a different twist than the H blues.  Seriously, I'm a sucker of blues but how many blue shades can I take and it matches my blouse today too.  The leather is Swift and buttery smooth so it conforms to your wrist well and not make any noises !!   Give it a try at the store and the price point is less painful than other H bracelets.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats and it is a pretty pink, very soft and divine on swift.  Pink is not a trendy color and you can use it every summer without getting tired of it.  Glad you took her home.


 
I do feel like I will wear it a lot. I imagine with winter camels and whites as well. Hehe!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I do feel like I will wear it a lot. I imagine with winter camels and whites as well. Hehe!


I love those twillys that you picked too ! what a nice contrast with a hint of pink.


----------



## appl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for your kind compliments.  The shade is actually quite interesting and a different twist than the H blues.  Seriously, I'm a sucker of blues but how many blue shades can I take and it matches my blouse today too.  The leather is Swift and buttery smooth so it conforms to your wrist well and not make any noises !!   Give it a try at the store and the price point is less painful than other H bracelets.


Thank you so much. You would not believe it but I have been craving something swift and while I hope to find a bag in Europe in the leather over the next year, this will scratch the itch. I hope to get a Rouge Casaque in swift 30 cm or 35 Kelly in swift. It is such a nice leather...Aaahhh, one can dream.

I will go check it out for sure.


----------



## appl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Trying out Lindy 26 Rose Sakura


I am not a fan of pink but that shade, it is so feminine and summery and pastel beauty. I hope you got it!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

appl said:


> I am not a fan of pink but that shade, it is so feminine and summery and pastel beauty. I hope you got it!


Yep, couldn't pass this cutie up.


----------



## luxi_max

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I do feel like I will wear it a lot. I imagine with winter camels and whites as well. Hehe!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## designergoods

In Napoleon's apartment, Paris - wearing H-belt (and favorite jade bangles)


----------



## appl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep, couldn't pass this cutie up.


Good for you! I must admit that color melts my heart in swift. I'll try to get a BeHapi in that color. So feminine!! Enjoy your lovely bag.


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> A bit of pink today, Tosca 30 and suede sandals
> 
> View attachment 3393565



Great combo you got there!


----------



## cremel

unidep said:


> Going shopping with RG Kelly on a beautiful day in the City...
> 
> View attachment 3395121



Love this bag. Is it a 32?


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Cotton dress, Sanguine belt and Orange Poppy Kelly yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3394661



Beautiful ~~~~[emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## unidep

cremel said:


> Love this bag. Is it a 32?


Thank you, Cremel. Yes it is 32.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking gorgeous
> 
> My black B in action!  Thanks for letting me share.



Freshhhhhh!! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## periogirl28

Another matchy set, flat Blahnik D'Orsays, exclusive to Harrods Shoe Heaven 
Rose Sakura Swift Kelly Cut


----------



## suziez

Gina123 said:


> You look fabulous and congrats on your B35!
> 
> Lol, DS is cute with a butter. [emoji16]


what color is your b?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Trying to comment and TPF is out of control with logging me out today.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> Another matchy set, flat Blahnik D'Orsays, exclusive to Harrods Shoe Heaven
> Rose Sakura Swift Kelly Cut
> 
> View attachment 3395729



This shade of pink to me is the perfect pink- ladylike, soft, ageless, perfect! Love all the goodies you always post


----------



## LovEmAll

Finally out with this baby!


----------



## periogirl28

marbella8 said:


> This shade of pink to me is the perfect pink- ladylike, soft, ageless, perfect! Love all the goodies you always post



Thank you so much, that's really kind of you!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Oliviavivienne said:


> Freshhhhhh!! [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


You look fabulous and your bag is a dream.


----------



## Blairbass

hermesBB said:


> First one is SLP trench coat with Etoupe Kelly Togo 28
> 
> View attachment 3392658
> 
> 
> Second one is a relaxed styled Chanel jacket with vert Veronese Guillies B in 35
> 
> View attachment 3392657
> 
> 
> Kneel length Chanel jacket
> porosus B30 in Fauve with Fuchsia interior in the next photo
> 
> View attachment 3392659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392661


Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Blairbass

periogirl28 said:


> Another matchy set, flat Blahnik D'Orsays, exclusive to Harrods Shoe Heaven
> Rose Sakura Swift Kelly Cut
> 
> View attachment 3395729


I am drooling over this combo! Lovely!


----------



## appl

LovEmAll said:


> Finally out with this baby!
> View attachment 3395913


Gorgy!


----------



## birkin10600

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I do feel like I will wear it a lot. I imagine with winter camels and whites as well. Hehe!



Congrats! Love the color! [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Another matchy set, flat Blahnik D'Orsays, exclusive to Harrods Shoe Heaven
> Rose Sakura Swift Kelly Cut
> 
> View attachment 3395729



You got all the great stuff![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## LovEmAll

And at H trying to find some twillies for this Beauty but no luck. ::sigh::


----------



## appl

periogirl28 said:


> Another matchy set, flat Blahnik D'Orsays, exclusive to Harrods Shoe Heaven
> Rose Sakura Swift Kelly Cut
> 
> View attachment 3395729


 That's so elegant!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

birkin10600 said:


> Congrats! Love the color! [emoji7]


Thank so much!


----------



## appl

LovEmAll said:


> And at H trying to find some twillies for this Beauty but no luck. ::sigh::
> View attachment 3396099


It's perfection. Love your shoes


----------



## periogirl28

appl said:


> That's so elegant!!!





cremel said:


> You got all the great stuff![emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you both, very blessed with great SAs!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> And at H trying to find some twillies for this Beauty but no luck. ::sigh::
> View attachment 3396099


Love the Aquazzura shoes.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## appl

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you both, very blessed with great SAs!


And great taste!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

appl said:


> It's perfection. Love your shoes





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love the Aquazzura shoes.




Thanks so much!  [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## appl

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much!  [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


Ah. I want to see the RC GHW that you have! That sounds divine!!!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

appl said:


> Ah. I want to see the RC GHW that you have! That sounds divine!!!!!



Hi appl....that's the one   I am still in awe every time I see it.  I'll post more pics in my ig: @dailyloves [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## appl

LovEmAll said:


> Hi appl....that's the one   I am still in awe every time I see it.  I'll post more pics in my ig: @dailyloves [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Enjoy!! I just love those flutters that one gets with bags of immense beauty and style.


----------



## marbella8

LovEmAll said:


> And at H trying to find some twillies for this Beauty but no luck. ::sigh::
> View attachment 3396099


It's so pretty on its own, maybe that's why you can't find twillies for it   Love the color!


----------



## LovEmAll

marbella8 said:


> It's so pretty on its own, maybe that's why you can't find twillies for it   Love the color!



Hahaha...I think you are right . Maybe it's meant to be free and not covered up . Thanks for letting me share [emoji253]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

maxxout said:


> Yes chkpf, it really is a great summer bag.    I miss it all winter and it's so great to take it out when the weather turns.  Would love to see a pic of yours!



Maxxout - inspired by your photo and the sun coming out today here, I took my summer Kelly out so here is a pic to share.  The spots on the Etoile are shadows from the poor lighting in the restaurant.


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> Another matchy set, flat Blahnik D'Orsays, exclusive to Harrods Shoe Heaven
> Rose Sakura Swift Kelly Cut
> 
> View attachment 3395729



To die for!


----------



## maxxout

chkpfbeliever said:


> Maxxout - inspired by your photo and the sun coming out today here, I took my summer Kelly out so here is a pic to share.  The spots on the Etoile are shadows from the poor lighting in the restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396464


Oh, I love it!  If I didn't already have one, your pic would make me go on the hunt.   What year is this?
Mine is 1965.  I got it from RDC and took it to Hermes for a spa treatment and a little refurbishing.   Yours looks fantastic.


----------



## designergoods

Enjoy seeing all your photos here!
My DS took this picture of me with my vintage barenia Manille (I believe is the name). My DD didnt want to be put down so she is the picture too


----------



## chkpfbeliever

maxxout said:


> Oh, I love it!  If I didn't already have one, your pic would make me go on the hunt.   What year is this?
> Mine is 1965.  I got it from RDC and took it to Hermes for a spa treatment and a little refurbishing.   Yours looks fantastic.


Just checked and mine is 1979.  37 years old !! Actually it needs a spa treatment.  Do you know if they will clean the Toile at the spa ? Mine has some yellowing on it.


----------



## maxxout

chkpfbeliever said:


> Just checked and mine is 1979.  37 years old !! Actually it needs a spa treatment.  Do you know if they will clean the Toile at the spa ? Mine has some yellowing on it.


Yes, they cleaned the Toile.   Fixed scuffed corners, conditioned the leather and put on a new turn lock. This was in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Princess D

My new 'Forrest Gump shoes' is a perfect match with my RC Constance [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Princess D said:


> My new 'Forrest Gump shoes' is a perfect match with my RC Constance [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397509



Stunning Constance !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## emorylight

I decided to take my JPG Birkin out for the first time today.  In the span of one day, she's accompanied me to dinner, squeezed through very crowded streets, gone with me to a show where we got splashed by one of the performers (but I put my sweater coat over the bag), and then braved some light rain sprinkles and high wind (yay for rainkits!) before retiring to the hotel for the night.

The first photo is a modeling pic where I tried to match my bag with my DVF wrap dress, the second one is my JPG Birkin at the restaurant.


----------



## peppers90

Date night tonight with horn necklace, medor clutch and flamingo party GM


----------



## aimeng

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3398243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night tonight with horn necklace, medor clutch and flamingo party GM



Nice! So fancy!


----------



## aimeng

My only Hermes Picotin went To the Bvlgari store with me


----------



## Myrkur

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Trying out Lindy 26 Rose Sakura



Did you get it? It's really cute


----------



## Myrkur

aimeng said:


> My only Hermes Picotin went To the Bvlgari store with me
> View attachment 3398333
> 
> View attachment 3398334



Love how you styled it with that dress, looks really good.


----------



## Myrkur

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3398243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date night tonight with horn necklace, medor clutch and flamingo party GM



You look pretty!


----------



## Myrkur

Princess D said:


> My new 'Forrest Gump shoes' is a perfect match with my RC Constance [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397509



Lol!! [emoji23]


----------



## Myrkur

appl said:


> View attachment 3395220
> 
> 
> Riding passenger seat of my electric car, this beautiful thing and an amazing moment.



Beautiful thing indeed!


----------



## Gwapa30

Enjoying lavender blooms


----------



## Hermezzy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Trying out Lindy 26 Rose Sakura


Breathtakingly beautiful color~!!! It is gorgeous against your noir outfit!


----------



## Hermezzy

agumila said:


> Out to brunch with my gold B35. Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous...just radiant


----------



## Hermezzy

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking gorgeous
> 
> My black B in action!  Thanks for letting me share.


Very chic and eternally beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

emorylight said:


> I decided to take my JPG Birkin out for the first time today.  In the span of one day, she's accompanied me to dinner, squeezed through very crowded streets, gone with me to a show where we got splashed by one of the performers (but I put my sweater coat over the bag), and then braved some light rain sprinkles and high wind (yay for rainkits!) before retiring to the hotel for the night.
> 
> The first photo is a modeling pic where I tried to match my bag with my DVF wrap dress, the second one is my JPG Birkin at the restaurant.


That is quite a stunner! What a showstopper!  Wondrous!


----------



## MrGoyard

agumila said:


> Out to brunch with my gold B35. Thanks for letting me share


Wow, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrGoyard

unidep said:


> Going shopping with RG Kelly on a beautiful day in the City...
> 
> View attachment 3395121


Such a pretty color!


----------



## periogirl28

Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch


----------



## leuleu

emorylight said:


> I decided to take my JPG Birkin out for the first time today.  In the span of one day, she's accompanied me to dinner, squeezed through very crowded streets, gone with me to a show where we got splashed by one of the performers (but I put my sweater coat over the bag), and then braved some light rain sprinkles and high wind (yay for rainkits!) before retiring to the hotel for the night.
> 
> The first photo is a modeling pic where I tried to match my bag with my DVF wrap dress, the second one is my JPG Birkin at the restaurant.


I repeat : your bag is perfection.


----------



## MrGoyard

periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch
> 
> View attachment 3398858


 Absolutely amazing!


----------



## hbr

periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch
> 
> View attachment 3398858



Absolutely stunning [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

MrGoyard said:


> Absolutely amazing!





hbr said:


> Absolutely stunning [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you both kindly, she is very dear to me indeed.


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch
> 
> View attachment 3398858



Love your collections!!!


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Love your collections!!!



Thank you dear cremel!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch
> 
> View attachment 3398858


Pure perfection-


----------



## emorylight

Hermezzy said:


> That is quite a stunner! What a showstopper!  Wondrous!


Thank you, @Hermezzy !  Photo really doesn't do her justice.  Once I'm back at my place, I'll try to take a better photo with better lighting.  I'm going to be taking her everywhere with me!


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch
> 
> View attachment 3398858



She is beautiful!!!
Looks like new


----------



## emorylight

leuleu said:


> I repeat : your bag is perfection.


Thanks again, @leuleu !   I never thought I'd find myself a JPG, let alone a porosus croc, I feel like this is meant to be  I'll post more photos once I'm home, at the airport lounge now with my champagne and JPG


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you all my beautiful tpfer friends for all you likes and sweet compliments 

Lots catching up to do...


----------



## tonkamama

In love with your match set 



periogirl28 said:


> Another matchy set, flat Blahnik D'Orsays, exclusive to Harrods Shoe Heaven
> Rose Sakura Swift Kelly Cut
> 
> View attachment 3395729



Beautiful 


LovEmAll said:


> Finally out with this baby!
> View attachment 3395913



Love your summer Kelly. Now you making me want one in my life!  


chkpfbeliever said:


> Maxxout - inspired by your photo and the sun coming out today here, I took my summer Kelly out so here is a pic to share.  The spots on the Etoile are shadows from the poor lighting in the restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396464



Your Pico is so cute 


aimeng said:


> My only Hermes Picotin went To the Bvlgari store with me
> View attachment 3398333
> 
> View attachment 3398334



Gorgeous 


Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3398429
> 
> Enjoying lavender blooms



Love this vintage beauty 


periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch
> 
> View attachment 3398858


----------



## chanelbaby26

U r one lucky gal! Looks like she's been "busy" since u got your new love! Much congrats! PERFECTION INDEED


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ANN-11

At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.


----------



## Melow

aimeng said:


> My only Hermes Picotin went To the Bvlgari store with me
> View attachment 3398333
> 
> View attachment 3398334



May i ask where you got your dress from? So cute!


----------



## aimeng

Melow said:


> May i ask where you got your dress from? So cute!



Zara! And actually it is a jumpsuit dress! So comfortable! Love it!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399203
> View attachment 3399204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.


Omg-- green AND Ghillie??? Yesssssss-


----------



## doves75

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399203
> View attachment 3399204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.



It's beautiful...always love ghillies. If you love it, you need to get it )


----------



## ANN-11

Scarf and Glove said:


> Omg-- green AND Ghillie??? Yesssssss-


Thanks Scarf & Glove ,can I wear this green year round dear?my SA told me yes but I think it's more for fall & winter.


----------



## ANN-11

doves75 said:


> It's beautiful...always love ghillies. If you love it, you need to get it )


Thanks much doves75, I love Ghillie but I want the color that I can wear year round like my Bleu Nuit .


----------



## tolliv

Love this belt!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Excuse the thumbs in the pockets [emoji23]!!!


----------



## luckylove

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399203
> View attachment 3399204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.




Hi! I saw someone at my boutique carrying this identical bag last week.  It was breathtaking, and I am not a lover of green bags! I would get it in a heartbeat! It is a very special piece! Good luck deciding!


----------



## Txoceangirl

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking gorgeous
> 
> My black B in action!  Thanks for letting me share.



Fab! Fab! Fab!


----------



## San2222

With my black b35...such an easy color to wear


----------



## cremel

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399203
> View attachment 3399204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.



Ann I think it's a keeper. It's beautiful.  H manages to make these bags suitable for most of occasions and green is certainly ok for spring.  Just my 2c. I would keep it.


----------



## cremel

San2222 said:


> With my black b35...such an easy color to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399298



Beautiful bag and beautiful girl[emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## cremel

tolliv said:


> Love this belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399293
> 
> Excuse the thumbs in the pockets [emoji23]!!!



You look fantastic dear! I wish I look as fit as you. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tolliv

cremel said:


> You look fantastic dear! I wish I look as fit as you. [emoji7][emoji7]



Aww, thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MarvelGirl

tolliv said:


> Love this belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399293
> 
> Excuse the thumbs in the pockets [emoji23]!!!



You look great, thumbs in pockets and all.  Twins on the belt too! Classic!


----------



## ANN-11

cremel said:


> Ann I think it's a keeper. It's beautiful.  H manages to make these bags suitable for most of occasions and green is certainly ok for spring.  Just my 2c. I would keep it.


Thanks Cremel, i think it's a keeper too and my SA kind enough to give me 5 days to decide.


----------



## marbella8

ANN-11 said:


> Thanks Cremel, i think it's a keeper too and my SA kind enough to give me 5 days to decide.



I love green, and this green is like a black, in terms of usefulness, and a size 30, gorgeous.


----------



## GoStanford

unidep said:


> Going shopping with RG Kelly on a beautiful day in the City...



Nice to be out in the warm weather!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> In love with your match set
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> 
> Love your summer Kelly. Now you making me want one in my life!
> 
> 
> Your Pico is so cute
> 
> 
> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> Love this vintage beauty





Scarf and Glove said:


> Pure perfection-





Keren16 said:


> She is beautiful!!!
> Looks like new




Thank you all!


----------



## tabbi001

My evie in my clinic


----------



## atelierforward

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399203
> View attachment 3399204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.


Um...YES!!! I think you may regret it if you pass up this beauty.


----------



## SandySummer

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399203
> View attachment 3399204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.



Personally, I would grab this. I have this bag but in black. Look closely at it, like all H bags, the workmanship is impeccable but there is just something a little extra about Ghilllies. There was extra time and effort put into it, it also reflected in the price. Please keep us updated on your decision!


----------



## arlv8500

designergoods said:


> In Napoleon's apartment, Paris - wearing H-belt (and favorite jade bangles)
> 
> View attachment 3395594



Love how you've stacked the jade bracelets!


----------



## arlv8500

unidep said:


> Going shopping with RG Kelly on a beautiful day in the City...
> 
> View attachment 3395121



Pretty! What colour is it?


----------



## designergoods

arlv8500 said:


> Love how you've stacked the jade bracelets!



Thank you


----------



## megt10

Went to the theater yesterday with my new Kelly Cut. It was her first time out.


----------



## Blue Rain

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399203
> View attachment 3399204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.



Love this neutral green ghillie. I would ask them to put my name on the box right away. Can't wait to see your reveal for more pictures of this beauty.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch
> 
> View attachment 3398858



Gorgeous as usual, *periogirl*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Blue Rain said:


> *Love this neutral green ghillie.* I would ask them to put my name on the box right away. Can't wait to see your reveal for more pictures of this beauty.



+1, this Ghillies is perfection! And I would definitely go for it ~ you won't be disappointed.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LittleMsMelody

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399203
> View attachment 3399204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.


This would be my grail bag. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

megt10 said:


> Went to the theater yesterday with my new Kelly Cut. It was her first time out.
> View attachment 3399663


That’s a great outfit! Your Kelly Cut is perfect.


----------



## ANN-11

Thank you all, I'll post more pictures of this beauty  by Wednesday, can't wait to pick her up.


----------



## ANN-11

megt10 said:


> Went to the theater yesterday with my new Kelly Cut. It was her first time out.
> View attachment 3399663


Megt10 you look amazing ,I always admirer you Med10.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> Went to the theater yesterday with my new Kelly Cut. It was her first time out.
> View attachment 3399663


Darling  you looking  great


----------



## MarvelGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.


Knockout! You look fantastic, Vigee! That Etain K is everything and you wear it so well. Love it. Gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.



Vigee, you are stunning! [emoji41]


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.



Just gorgeous* Vigee*, and you won't get any complaints from any of us for "repeating" the use of that Kelly!  I also have an Etain Kelly and I adore the color.  By the way, what shawl are you wearing? It's beautiful


----------



## doves75

megt10 said:


> Went to the theater yesterday with my new Kelly Cut. It was her first time out.
> View attachment 3399663



What a nice pop of color megt10, and beautiful out fit as always. Happy 4th [emoji312][emoji312]



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.



Hello there my dear VigeeLeBrun, so pretty. Happy 4th [emoji312][emoji312]


----------



## cremel

megt10 said:


> Went to the theater yesterday with my new Kelly Cut. It was her first time out.
> View attachment 3399663


Meg you are always looking so perfect! Love this K C!! [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.



Yes indeed! You look fantastic!


----------



## cremel

What shawl are you wearing? It's beautiful.


----------



## cremel

Taking DS to the coffee shop and to the park with my favorite H stuff. And self painted toes! Happy July 4th everyone!


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.



Lovely.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch
> 
> View attachment 3398858


What a gorgeous bag.


----------



## megt10

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3399203
> View attachment 3399204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hermes boutique today with my Bleu Nuit Kelly, debating on this 30 Birkin Ghillie Palladium in Green, Some input please. Thanks .Im very new at this.


OMG, love it.


----------



## megt10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.


You look stunning.


----------



## megt10

ANN-11 said:


> Megt10 you look amazing ,I always admirer you Med10.


Thank you so much. You are very kind.


----------



## megt10

tolliv said:


> Love this belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399293
> 
> Excuse the thumbs in the pockets [emoji23]!!!


I love it too. Looks fabulous.


----------



## megt10

San2222 said:


> With my black b35...such an easy color to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399298


You look stunning.


----------



## megt10

LittleMsMelody said:


> That’s a great outfit! Your Kelly Cut is perfect.


Thank you so much.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> Just gorgeous* Vigee*, and you won't get any complaints from any of us for "repeating" the use of that Kelly!  I also have an Etain Kelly and I adore the color.  *By the way, what shawl are you wearing? *It's beautiful



It is a 90cm silk Doigts de Fee and it is one of my favorites, thanks!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.



*Vigee,* you are always elegant and classy.


----------



## unidep

MrGoyard said:


> Such a pretty color!


Thank you!!


----------



## unidep

arlv8500 said:


> Pretty! What colour is it?


Oh thanks..it's rouge grenat.


----------



## Hermezzy

megt10 said:


> Went to the theater yesterday with my new Kelly Cut. It was her first time out.
> View attachment 3399663


Wow----so classy, fresh, beautiful, and sunny.  The whole ensemble is so beautifully put together.  Love it!


----------



## Hermezzy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.


So beautiful...what a paragon of timeless elegance.  I love the scarf- is it H as well?


----------



## anne1218

Got it at fsh and was in line to hop on the city tour


----------



## Oleandered

Having dinner with my Evelyne at Ralph Lauren restaurant


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## suziez

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.


just beautiful


----------



## hclubfan

Oleandered said:


> Having dinner with my Evelyne at Ralph Lauren restaurant
> 
> View attachment 3400609




Gorgeous photo, and gorgeous bag (twin


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.


Elegant !!


----------



## hbr

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.



Epitome of elegance and grace. Perfect. [emoji173]️


----------



## tonkamama

Txoceangirl said:


> Fab! Fab! Fab!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## tonkamama

San2222 said:


> With my black b35...such an easy color to wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399298


So classy


----------



## tonkamama

tabbi001 said:


> My evie in my clinic
> View attachment 3399416


So cute


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Went to the theater yesterday with my new Kelly Cut. It was her first time out.
> View attachment 3399663


Love love this pairing  you look gorgeous as always


----------



## tonkamama

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.


You look so classy and stunning, love love your Etain B


----------



## Txoceangirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.



So chic!


----------



## tonkamama

cremel said:


> View attachment 3399994
> View attachment 3399995
> View attachment 3399996
> 
> Taking DS to the coffee shop and to the park with my favorite H stuff. And self painted toes! Happy July 4th everyone!


 Very pretty .  I do my own nails and toes too


----------



## tonkamama

Congrats!  Very unique 



anne1218 said:


> Got it at fsh and was in line to hop on the city tour



Super chic 


Oleandered said:


> Having dinner with my Evelyne at Ralph Lauren restaurant
> 
> View attachment 3400609


----------



## l.ch.

megt10 said:


> Went to the theater yesterday with my new Kelly Cut. It was her first time out.
> View attachment 3399663


Beautiful red!


----------



## tonkamama

My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share 

Noir  ~ B30
Gold ~ B35


----------



## MrGoyard

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35


 Stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35



Beautiful!


----------



## BBdieBiene

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35



Perfection!


----------



## ANN-11

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35





MrGoyard said:


> Stunning!


Wow you're beautiful love.


----------



## cremel

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35



You look beautiful! I love your outfit![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35



You are killing it tonkamama!!!  Love this [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

aimeng said:


> My only Hermes Picotin went To the Bvlgari store with me
> View attachment 3398333
> 
> View attachment 3398334



Love the cute dress!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you for all your likes and sweet comments 



MrGoyard said:


> Stunning!





BBC said:


> Beautiful!





BBdieBiene said:


> Perfection!





ANN-11 said:


> Wow you're beautiful love.





cremel said:


> You look beautiful! I love your outfit![emoji7][emoji7]





LovEmAll said:


> You are killing it tonkamama!!!  Love this [emoji7]


----------



## Hermezzy

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35


Absolutely LOVE how beautifully you mix Chanel and H!  You have such a beautiful, chic style that is never pretentious.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## kat99

Wearing my Soie Cool (such a "cool" bag!)


----------



## appl

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35



Gorgeous!


----------



## appl

Now in the minivan. Mine is ridiculously dirty...


----------



## cremel

kat99 said:


> Wearing my Soie Cool (such a "cool" bag!)



Very pretty colors. I have that maxi twilly actually. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you for your sweet compliments 



Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely LOVE how beautifully you mix Chanel and H!  You have such a beautiful, chic style that is never pretentious.  Thanks for the pics!





appl said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## MrGoyard

kat99 said:


> Wearing my Soie Cool (such a "cool" bag!)


 Gorgeous, the blue is so bright!


----------



## MrGoyard

appl said:


> View attachment 3401214
> 
> 
> Now in the minivan. Mine is ridiculously dirty...


 So pretty! What is the name of this color?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## appl

MrGoyard said:


> So pretty! What is the name of this color?


Rouge h.


----------



## MrGoyard

appl said:


> Rouge h.


 Thanks!


----------



## MrH

Hello my mr black [emoji4][emoji8][emoji835]️[emoji522][emoji206]


----------



## megt10

l.ch. said:


> Beautiful red!





Hermezzy said:


> Wow----so classy, fresh, beautiful, and sunny.  The whole ensemble is so beautifully put together.  Love it!





tonkamama said:


> Love love this pairing  you look gorgeous as always


Thank you so much ladies for your kind comments.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35


You look amazing.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> You look amazing.


Thank you megt10


----------



## larkbunting

My Hermes Apple Watch band with me while taking a ferry in Stockholm harbor.


----------



## howardu09

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35


you are so well dressed and elegant! Too many beautiful accessories to compliment them all...Stunning!


----------



## Rami00

Havent posted in a while here! Here we go.


----------



## Pursebop

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Scenes from San Fransisco with Lady Vermillion B *


----------



## atelierforward

MrH said:


> Hello my mr black [emoji4][emoji8][emoji835]️[emoji522][emoji206]
> View attachment 3401496


Lemony fresh! Love it with the charms


----------



## atelierforward

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35


Thanks for posting this side-by-side. Great for comparing 30 to 35. And both outfits are stunning!!


----------



## atelierforward

******** said:


> *
> View attachment 3401971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes from San Fransisco with Lady Vermillion B *


Ok, this photo is making me nervous and it's not even my bag. Birkin too close to falling into the water!!  Gorgeous color of red!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Havent posted in a while here! Here we go.



Gorgeous Rami!!! You always post beautiful photos! Twins with you on the birkin, and wish I was twins on the Jige.


----------



## hbr

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous Rami!!! You always post beautiful photos! Twins with you on the birkin, and wish I was twins on the Jige.



Me too on everything!  Love your style and your collection, Rami!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

******** said:


> *
> View attachment 3401971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes from San Fransisco with Lady Vermillion B *


*pursepop - *You're the Hitchcock of purse selfies !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35


Love the black and white outfits and your shopping companions. You got two of the most practical colors !!


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> Havent posted in a while here! Here we go.


Just beautiful.  The colors and items go together so exquisitely...  What a symphony of good taste!


----------



## OKComputer

The best thing about H-scarves is that it hides 7-week baby bloat!


----------



## OKComputer

Rami00 said:


> Havent posted in a while here! Here we go.



LOVE! Your style is impeccable!


----------



## rainneday

******** said:


> *
> View attachment 3401971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes from San Fransisco with Lady Vermillion B *





atelierforward said:


> Ok, this photo is making me nervous and it's not even my bag. Birkin too close to falling into the water!!  Gorgeous color of red!



This ^! Hahaha and I hope that you found a spot on the railing that was bird doodie-free. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Off to run some errands with my b30 capucine [emoji76] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MrGoyard

Small and simple, using my Ulysse and Liberty London pouch today.


----------



## emorylight

My JPG is my travel companion on a recent long-haul flight.


----------



## Kharris332003

Do you put your bag in the dust bag when you go through security?


----------



## emorylight

Kharris332003 said:


> Do you put your bag in the dust bag when you go through security?


I do!  I put her in her dustbag and then inside a large Longchamp bag.   I'm super paranoid about this.  And cute pup!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous Rami!!! You always post beautiful photos! Twins with you on the birkin, and wish I was twins on the Jige.





hbr said:


> Me too on everything!  Love your style and your collection, Rami!





Hermezzy said:


> Just beautiful.  The colors and items go together so exquisitely...  What a symphony of good taste!





OKComputer said:


> LOVE! Your style is impeccable!



Thank you gorgeous ladies


----------



## bagidiotic

emorylight said:


> My JPG is my travel companion on a recent long-haul flight.


Ooh she is so elegant and chic


----------



## MrGoyard

emorylight said:


> My JPG is my travel companion on a recent long-haul flight.


 Gorgeous!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Havent posted in a while here! Here we go.


Love your sense of style!!! It's simply perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PIPET83

Cabacity 45


----------



## PIPET83

Pic


----------



## MSO13

PIPET83 said:


> Pic



This bag is so sharp! You look awesome with it, congratulations! I love Sombrero leather


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you so much  for your sweet comments.  



howardu09 said:


> you are so well dressed and elegant! Too many beautiful accessories to compliment them all...Stunning!





atelierforward said:


> Thanks for posting this side-by-side. Great for comparing 30 to 35. And both outfits are stunning!!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Love the black and white outfits and your shopping companions. You got two of the most practical colors !!


----------



## tonkamama

MrH ~ Gorgeous Black!!  



MrH said:


> Hello my mr black [emoji4][emoji8][emoji835]️[emoji522][emoji206]
> View attachment 3401496



Rami00 ~ so happy to see your postings here even tho I have seen them on your beautiful IG!! Your bags and you are Gorgeous as always!!  



Rami00 said:


> Havent posted in a while here! Here we go.



******** ~ Pretty in red...  so cute with the rodeo


******** said:


> *
> View attachment 3401971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes from San Fransisco with Lady Vermillion B *



OKComputer ~ gorgeous   congrats!!  


OKComputer said:


> The best thing about H-scarves is that it hides 7-week baby bloat!



Oliviavivienne ~ very pretty 


Oliviavivienne said:


> Off to run some errands with my b30 capucine [emoji76] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402239


MrGoyard ~ So chic!!  


MrGoyard said:


> Small and simple, using my Ulysse and Liberty London pouch today.
> View attachment 3402287


PIPET83 ~ Perfection!!  


PIPET83 said:


> Pic


----------



## Kyokei

B30, Hermes top, gavroche, necklace, and a couple of H bracelets


----------



## MrGoyard

Kyokei said:


> B30, Hermes top, gavroche, necklace, and a couple of H bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3402754


 Gorgeous!


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> B30, Hermes top, gavroche, necklace, and a couple of H bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3402754




Gorgeous *Kyokei*...perfect color and size!  You look wonderful, but I'm amazed you're not dying of the heat there (my daughter lives in the same city and she says it's sweltering)!  Somehow you manage to look incredibly fresh and chic.


----------



## Kyokei

MrGoyard said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous *Kyokei*...perfect color and size!  You look wonderful, but I'm amazed you're not dying of the heat there (my daughter lives in the same city and she says it's sweltering)!  Somehow you manage to look incredibly fresh and chic.



Thank you so much! I am glad I went for the 30. I was worried it would be small but the size is perfect.

I'm always freezing so tend to wear a lot of jackets and tights in summer because I can't deal with all the air conditioning everywhere!


----------



## Dluvch

Kyokei said:


> B30, Hermes top, gavroche, necklace, and a couple of H bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3402754


beautiful, love it all!


----------



## tonkamama

Kyokei said:


> B30, Hermes top, gavroche, necklace, and a couple of H bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3402754


size 30 looks perfect on you.  Love the red, very pretty.


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35


Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Kyokei

Celebrating my B!


----------



## elibaby

appl said:


> View attachment 3395220
> 
> 
> Riding passenger seat of my electric car, this beautiful thing and an amazing moment.


I have the same bag which I never use because I find it impossibly heavy, but I am always mesmerized by photos like this! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## appl

elibaby said:


> I have the same bag which I never use because I find it impossibly heavy, but I am always mesmerized by photos like this! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Hehe. Luckily, I don't carry it too far and tend to not carry a lot. Plus I alternate between bags. I hear you. It's heavier than the chevre.


----------



## appl

******** said:


> *
> View attachment 3401971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes from San Fransisco with Lady Vermillion B *


I died and went to heaven! It's gorgeous and I am mind blown!!


----------



## renet

******** said:


> *
> View attachment 3401971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes from San Fransisco with Lady Vermillion B *



Scenic! [emoji6]


----------



## Kyokei

Dira said:


> beautiful, love it all!





tonkamama said:


> size 30 looks perfect on you.  Love the red, very pretty.



Thank you both so much!


----------



## Pursebop

atelierforward said:


> Ok, this photo is making me nervous and it's not even my bag. Birkin too close to falling into the water!!  Gorgeous color of red!





chkpfbeliever said:


> *pursepop - *You're the Hitchcock of purse selfies !!





rainneday said:


> This ^! Hahaha and I hope that you found a spot on the railing that was bird doodie-free. Gorgeous bag!





appl said:


> I died and went to heaven! It's gorgeous and I am mind blown!!



*thank you dear friends, fortunately Mr. ******** was the one doing the balancing... I only had to take the picture, LOL *


----------



## tonkamama

Dira said:


> Stunningly beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## appl

at the grocery store!


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> Havent posted in a while here! Here we go.



What a lovely lady!!! Beautiful bracelets and bags! You look superb![emoji126][emoji257][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

appl said:


> View attachment 3403176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the grocery store!



That's an elegant bag for grocery shopping![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

******** said:


> *
> View attachment 3401971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scenes from San Fransisco with Lady Vermillion B *



Wow what a beautifuuuuuuuuuuuul red! Love it![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Celebrating my B!
> 
> View attachment 3402903



Enjoy this lovely treasure!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Enjoy this lovely treasure!![emoji8][emoji8]


I certainly will! It still feels unreal.


----------



## Kyokei

appl said:


> View attachment 3403176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the grocery store!


Hermes is the one way to make grocery shopping tolerable!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kyokei said:


> Celebrating my B!
> 
> View attachment 3402903



Happy Birthday Kyokei !! Your B arrived just in time to celebrate with you.  What a great gift for yourself !!


----------



## mygoodies

Kyokei said:


> Celebrating my B!
> 
> View attachment 3402903



Just 1 bottle?!?! I would've gotten at least 3[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] still so mesmerized by this beauty[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Birthday Kyokei !! Your B arrived just in time to celebrate with you.  What a great gift for yourself !!



It was actually my birthday two months ago; I was just celebrating the arrival of my B. But I did get myself a nice Hermes blanket for my birthday that I love!



mygoodies said:


> Just 1 bottle?!?! I would've gotten at least 3[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] still so mesmerized by this beauty[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I will be posting a lot of her around here so I am glad someone will enjoy seeing the pictures!!
I'm too in love.
I wasn't sure how I would feel about a Birkin in comparison to the Kelly, but... it seems that both styles will be vying for my heart.


----------



## Nahreen

Kyokei said:


> It was actually my birthday two months ago; I was just celebrating the arrival of my B. But I did get myself a nice Hermes blanket for my birthday that I love!
> 
> 
> I will be posting a lot of her around here so I am glad someone will enjoy seeing the pictures!!
> I'm too in love.
> I wasn't sure how I would feel about a Birkin in comparison to the Kelly, but... it seems that both styles will be vying for my heart.



Your bag was beautiful. Happy belated birthday.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

So classy and gorge


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Havent posted in a while here! Here we go.



Rami, your photos are always so graceful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kyokei said:


> B30, Hermes top, gavroche, necklace, and a couple of H bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3402754



Gorgeous, Kyokei!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Porosus Kelly at Sunday brunch
> 
> View attachment 3398858



Congrats, Periogirl, it's a real beauty


----------



## atelierforward

appl said:


> View attachment 3403176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the grocery store!


Nothing wrong with bringing some class to grocery shopping!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Good afternoon Sunshines!!! On the way to the mall and I fell in love ... 
Have a fabulous weekend! xoxo


----------



## hbr

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3404436
> 
> Good afternoon Sunshines!!! On the way to the mall and I fell in love ...
> Have a fabulous weekend! xoxo



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## snowbuns

Kelly sellier in Orange Feu. 
Very appropriate for a day of flânerie at the museum of Russian Impressionism in Moscow ))


----------



## peppers90

Sunny day for Celeste today... I finally got a hold of a silver breloque at a decent price


----------



## peppers90

Outfit pic for going out to lunch with family.


----------



## ANN-11

peppers90 said:


> Outfit pic for going out to lunch with family.
> 
> View attachment 3404715


You look lovely dear, and the bag is TDF.


----------



## appl

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3404436
> 
> Good afternoon Sunshines!!! On the way to the mall and I fell in love ...
> Have a fabulous weekend! xoxo


So pretty!! What's the color?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

appl said:


> So pretty!! What's the color?


thank u dear! it's Soufre!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## appl

Israeli_Flava said:


> thank u dear! it's Soufre!


Darling, super cute bag. Are you saying that you just bought it? If it's a current color, then I've been craving something yellow..

Fab bag.


----------



## peppers90

ANN-11 said:


> You look lovely dear, and the bag is TDF.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

appl said:


> Darling, super cute bag. Are you saying that you just bought it? If it's a current color, then I've been craving something yellow..
> 
> Fab bag.





appl said:


> Darling, super cute bag. Are you saying that you just bought it? If it's a current color, then I've been craving something yellow..
> 
> Fab bag.


No I've had this bag for years. Soufre was released in 2013 or so... Not being produced now.


----------



## Monique1004

4th of July Hampton trip with my halzan.


----------



## appl

Israeli_Flava said:


> No I've had this bag for years. Soufre was released in 2013 or so... Not being produced now.


Ok. It's very nice. Thank you.


----------



## appl

peppers90 said:


> Outfit pic for going out to lunch with family.
> 
> View attachment 3404715


Stunning!


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3404436
> 
> Good afternoon Sunshines!!! On the way to the mall and I fell in love ...
> Have a fabulous weekend! xoxo


There's nothing like a pic from the master of color herself to brighten a day! You are a burst of sunlight for all of us my dear...thanks for sharing this stunning image!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

peppers90 said:


> Sunny day for Celeste today... I finally got a hold of a silver breloque at a decent price
> View attachment 3404704


Just radiant.  I have always adored the breloque and it looks magnificent on your B.  Beautiful!!


----------



## emorylight

bagidiotic said:


> Ooh she is so elegant and chic





MrGoyard said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you, @bagidiotic  and @MrGoyard   Having her with me makes the awful in-flight service a little more tolerable


----------



## calflu

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35



So matchy matchy!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## calflu

Also joining the club of matchy matchy 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3405021


----------



## StyleEyes

peppers90 said:


> Sunny day for Celeste today... I finally got a hold of a silver breloque at a decent price
> View attachment 3404704


Congrats on you Breloque peppers!! I'm not gonna lie, im a little bit jealous!  Good for you!!


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Congrats, Periogirl, it's a real beauty



Thank you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

A mini action pic, Flamingo Berline 28 in Evercolour. Have a great weekend!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> A mini action pic, Flamingo Berline 28 in Evercolour. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3405036


Awww so nice
With new fragrance  will be perfect


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Awww so nice
> With new fragrance  will be perfect



You mean Galop D'Hermes? Looking forward to it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> There's nothing like a pic from the master of color herself to brighten a day! You are a burst of sunlight for all of us my dear...thanks for sharing this stunning image!!!!


My favorite master linguist! You always make me blush! Thank u dear hermezzy! This one is just for you ... Just found a pair of Porsche sunnies and new this season... Hot pink gradient lenses!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> A mini action pic, Flamingo Berline 28 in Evercolour. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3405036


I looooove this!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

calflu said:


> Also joining the club of matchy matchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405021


Those. sandals. tho.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Outfit pic for going out to lunch with family.
> 
> View attachment 3404715


Smashing!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> You mean Galop D'Hermes? Looking forward to it!


Oops not serge lutens lol


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> A mini action pic, Flamingo Berline 28 in Evercolour. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3405036



What a beautiful paring!


----------



## LVoeluv

periogirl28 said:


> A mini action pic, Flamingo Berline 28 in Evercolour. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3405036



Love this! [emoji7][emoji7] I'm considering this in graphite or Kelly 32 in Etoupe, so torn between the two. Does the Berline soften up with use over time? Or is it a very structured bag? Please advise. Thanks!!


----------



## periogirl28

LVoeluv said:


> Love this! [emoji7][emoji7] I'm considering this in graphite or Kelly 32 in Etoupe, so torn between the two. Does the Berline soften up with use over time? Or is it a very structured bag? Please advise. Thanks!!



This one is perfectly fine and structured in Evercolour but I would not be able to comment on one in Swift. 
What leather is the Kelly in?  If it's Epsom it will definitely remain structured.


----------



## jssl1688

Today enjoying high tea at mandarin with my evelyne


----------



## tonkamama

calflu said:


> So matchy matchy!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Heehee I know .


----------



## tonkamama

Amazing color, she is beautiful   


Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3404436
> 
> Good afternoon Sunshines!!! On the way to the mall and I fell in love ...
> Have a fabulous weekend! xoxo



You look gorgeous in this picture carrying your Birkin 


peppers90 said:


> Outfit pic for going out to lunch with family.
> 
> View attachment 3404715



Hello dear, love your match match too 


calflu said:


> Also joining the club of matchy matchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405021



Lovely red Evelyne 


jssl1688 said:


> Today enjoying high tea at mandarin with my evelyne
> View attachment 3405534


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> My favorite master linguist! You always make me blush! Thank u dear hermezzy! This one is just for you ... Just found a pair of Porsche sunnies and new this season... Hot pink gradient lenses!!!
> 
> View attachment 3405059


MOAN! Those are just divine! I wish I could find a pair of sunglasses that work with my face but I have such a hard time... Yours are truly exquis!!


----------



## Kyokei

Out to dinner with my Birkin.


----------



## atelierforward

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3405646
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with my Birkin.


Love this color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

periogirl28 said:


> A mini action pic, Flamingo Berline 28 in Evercolour. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3405036


Just gorgeous....heavenly pairing of colors and items.  Beautiful!


----------



## ANN-11

First time take her out to dinner. Soooo happy.


----------



## howardu09

ANN-11 said:


> First time take her out to dinner. Soooo happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405689


what a beauty.


----------



## ANN-11

howardu09 said:


> what a beauty.


Thank you howardu09


----------



## hbr

ANN-11 said:


> First time take her out to dinner. Soooo happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405689



Gorgeous!!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermezzy said:


> Just gorgeous....heavenly pairing of colors and items.  Beautiful!



Thank you Hermezzy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> My favorite master linguist! You always make me blush! Thank u dear hermezzy! This one is just for you ... Just found a pair of Porsche sunnies and new this season... Hot pink gradient lenses!!!
> 
> View attachment 3405059



THIS!!!!!!![emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]OMG LOVE EVERYTHING!!!![emoji170][emoji177][emoji170]Dream colors!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Getting ready for Sunday dinner last night.


----------



## Coolz

Mad about silver now ![emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Getting ready for Sunday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 3405999



You look wonderful.



Coolz said:


> Mad about silver now ![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406000



Congratulations. You will wear this necklace so much. Hermes silver is so much better than other brands.


----------



## peppers90

BBC said:


> Getting ready for Sunday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 3405999



*BBC *you look beautiful!  Hope you had a nice dinner


----------



## peppers90

Coolz said:


> Mad about silver now ![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406000



This necklace is so classic


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> A mini action pic, Flamingo Berline 28 in Evercolour. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3405036



Beautiful. I am loving the Berline more and more everyday.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Getting ready for Sunday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 3405999


Ohhhhh I love this!!! That shawl is killer 2!!!


----------



## Allinbee

snowbuns said:


> Kelly sellier in Orange Feu.
> Very appropriate for a day of flânerie at the museum of Russian Impressionism in Moscow ))


Beautiful bag on a beautiful lady. Love love feu in epsom.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful. I am loving the Berline more and more everyday.



Thank you, it's a great bag and the mini is super cute too!


----------



## ANN-11

hbr said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you hbr


----------



## ANN-11

BBC said:


> Getting ready for Sunday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 3405999


You look amazinggggggggggg


----------



## ANN-11

periogirl28 said:


> A mini action pic, Flamingo Berline 28 in Evercolour. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3405036


Gorgeous , that Berine is beautiful


----------



## marbella8

appl said:


> View attachment 3403176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the grocery store!



This looks a lot like my local Pavilions, and there is a lady there that carries gorgeous Birkins! Are you in Orange County, California? That would be so funny! Love the B, gorgeous and classic.


----------



## Coolz

ANN-11 said:


> First time take her out to dinner. Soooo happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405689



It's beautiful. What colour is this?


----------



## appl

marbella8 said:


> This looks a lot like my local Pavilions, and there is a lady there that carries gorgeous Birkins! Are you in Orange County, California? That would be so funny! Love the B, gorgeous and classic.



I'm in socal indeed but that's not me. Hehe. It's Vons for me.


----------



## Hermes Only

Mykonos Pico GM in Mykonos.. Happy Summer 2016 Everyone.. It's been a while since I posted. Here's a highlight of my Summer in Mykonos last May.. Thanks for letting me share!! 

Mykonos Picotin GM, Kara Horn Necklace, H Belt, Cape Cod watch.. Outfits by Dolce Gabbana, Bottega Veneta Tunic, Forever 21 Tees & Shorts, Uniqlo Cardigan and JCrew Joggers. Goorin Hat, Shoes and Sandals by HM & Clarks


----------



## weibandy

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3405646
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with my Birkin.


Fabulous photo!


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> A mini action pic, Flamingo Berline 28 in Evercolour. Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3405036


So pretty and feminine!


----------



## Kyokei

BBC said:


> Getting ready for Sunday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 3405999



You look fantastic!


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Rami, your photos are always so graceful.


Thank you! You are too kind.


----------



## hbr

Coolz said:


> Mad about silver now ![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406000



Ah, this is so lovely!!!


----------



## agumila

Hermes Only said:


> Mykonos Pico GM in Mykonos.. Happy Summer 2016 Everyone.. It's been a while since I posted. Here's a highlight of my Summer in Mykonos last May.. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> Mykonos Picotin GM, Kara Horn Necklace, H Belt, Cape Cod watch.. Outfits by Dolce Gabbana, Bottega Veneta Tunic, Forever 21 Tees & Shorts, Uniqlo Cardigan and JCrew Joggers. Goorin Hat, Shoes and Sandals by HM & Clarks



Beautiful!! That color is absolutely perfect for Mykonos!


----------



## agumila

Used my RC kelly yesterday on my way to pick up my new kelly contour. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ANN-11

Coolz said:


> It's beautiful. What colour is this?


Thank you Cool. Color is Vert Fonce and trim color is Vert Anglais ,


----------



## Hermes Only

agumila said:


> Beautiful!! That color is absolutely perfect for Mykonos!


Thank you sweetie..


----------



## ceci

BBC said:


> Getting ready for Sunday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 3405999



Lovely photo of you!! Wish you had a good time! What spec is your KP? Just beautiful [emoji170]


----------



## ceci

Hermes Only said:


> Mykonos Pico GM in Mykonos.. Happy Summer 2016 Everyone.. It's been a while since I posted. Here's a highlight of my Summer in Mykonos last May.. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> Mykonos Picotin GM, Kara Horn Necklace, H Belt, Cape Cod watch.. Outfits by Dolce Gabbana, Bottega Veneta Tunic, Forever 21 Tees & Shorts, Uniqlo Cardigan and JCrew Joggers. Goorin Hat, Shoes and Sandals by HM & Clarks



Wow!!! Looks like you had a great time! Love blue & white! So relax & breezy [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ANN-11

Hermes Only said:


> Mykonos Pico GM in Mykonos.. Happy Summer 2016 Everyone.. It's been a while since I posted. Here's a highlight of my Summer in Mykonos last May.. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> Mykonos Picotin GM, Kara Horn Necklace, H Belt, Cape Cod watch.. Outfits by Dolce Gabbana, Bottega Veneta Tunic, Forever 21 Tees & Shorts, Uniqlo Cardigan and JCrew Joggers. Goorin Hat, Shoes and Sandals by HM & Clarks


Love it , I'm so blue right now


----------



## Hermes Only

ceci said:


> Wow!!! Looks like you had a great time! Love blue & white! So relax & breezy [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


I had an amazing time.. I didn't want to leave.. Thank You!


----------



## Hermes Only

ANN-11 said:


> Love it , I'm so blue right now


Thank You..


----------



## Keren16

Hermes Only said:


> Mykonos Pico GM in Mykonos.. Happy Summer 2016 Everyone.. It's been a while since I posted. Here's a highlight of my Summer in Mykonos last May.. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> Mykonos Picotin GM, Kara Horn Necklace, H Belt, Cape Cod watch.. Outfits by Dolce Gabbana, Bottega Veneta Tunic, Forever 21 Tees & Shorts, Uniqlo Cardigan and JCrew Joggers. Goorin Hat, Shoes and Sandals by HM & Clarks



I love your posts![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
Perfect as always[emoji106][emoji122]
Thanks for sharing[emoji4]


----------



## ashlie

Hermes Only said:


> Mykonos Pico GM in Mykonos.. Happy Summer 2016 Everyone.. It's been a while since I posted. Here's a highlight of my Summer in Mykonos last May.. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> Mykonos Picotin GM, Kara Horn Necklace, H Belt, Cape Cod watch.. Outfits by Dolce Gabbana, Bottega Veneta Tunic, Forever 21 Tees & Shorts, Uniqlo Cardigan and JCrew Joggers. Goorin Hat, Shoes and Sandals by HM & Clarks



This is so fabulous!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## atelierforward

ANN-11 said:


> First time take her out to dinner. Soooo happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405689


So gorgeous!!


----------



## weibandy

Coolz said:


> Mad about silver now ![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406000


So classic and elegant!


----------



## appl

Carrying this one today. I finally figured out how to add photos. I've one more shot from inside the car but I'll add after resizing.


----------



## appl

One more.


----------



## cdinh87

Hermes Only said:


> Mykonos Pico GM in Mykonos.. Happy Summer 2016 Everyone.. It's been a while since I posted. Here's a highlight of my Summer in Mykonos last May.. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> Mykonos Picotin GM, Kara Horn Necklace, H Belt, Cape Cod watch.. Outfits by Dolce Gabbana, Bottega Veneta Tunic, Forever 21 Tees & Shorts, Uniqlo Cardigan and JCrew Joggers. Goorin Hat, Shoes and Sandals by HM & Clarks


Ur photos are tempting me to get a picotin! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Gina123

Hi everyone, I'm catching up but everyone looks so fabulous!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just a recent jaunt to a rooftop bar. 
And I'm thinking of my next B 30. Any leather or colors welcome. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ANN-11

atelierforward said:


> So gorgeous!!


Thank you love


----------



## Hermezzy

agumila said:


> Used my RC kelly yesterday on my way to pick up my new kelly contour. Thanks for letting me share.


This photo is truly a exemplar of great taste and true beauty.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cremel

snowbuns said:


> Kelly sellier in Orange Feu.
> Very appropriate for a day of flânerie at the museum of Russian Impressionism in Moscow ))



Enjoy your new purchase! I am impressed by your story. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️great work!


----------



## cremel

Gina123 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm catching up but everyone looks so fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406788
> 
> Just a recent jaunt to a rooftop bar.
> And I'm thinking of my next B 30. Any leather or colors welcome. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Fabulous as always!!


----------



## hoonana

[I
	

		
			
		

		
	



not the newest purchase but today i am a rosegold lady (finger) [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Coolz

White today. [emoji175]


----------



## Hermes Only

Keren16 said:


> I love your posts![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> Perfect as always[emoji106][emoji122]
> Thanks for sharing[emoji4]



Thank You for the compliments.. I appreciate it. Everyone looks Fabulous!!



ashlie said:


> This is so fabulous!! Thank you for sharing



Thanks, LUV!!


----------



## Hermes Only

cdinh87 said:


> Ur photos are tempting me to get a picotin!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank You.. Picotins are the most versatile bag, I've known.. Great for vacation and a day in the city.. I love mine.. Its my most grab and go bag compared to my Bs and Ks.!..


----------



## alismarr

A recent spa break ( where I managed to put on 2 kg ).


----------



## peppers90

agumila said:


> Used my RC kelly yesterday on my way to pick up my new kelly contour. Thanks for letting me share.



What a beautiful outfit!


----------



## peppers90

Ted Baker dress (on sale!) and 30cm parme


----------



## peppers90

Shoes are Rene Caovilla.


----------



## alismarr

Wow!  This is fabulous.


----------



## marbella8

peppers90 said:


> Ted Baker dress (on sale!) and 30cm parme
> 
> View attachment 3407120



Love the B, love ted baker, his dresses fit amazingly and always have great-color combos, and love the wavy hair !


----------



## marbella8

appl said:


> View attachment 3406771
> 
> 
> Carrying this one today. I finally figured out how to add photos. I've one more shot from inside the car but I'll add after resizing.


This is the chèvre you bought recently, right? I love it, so shiny and pretty, and the orange is just perfect!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marbella8

agumila said:


> Used my RC kelly yesterday on my way to pick up my new kelly contour. Thanks for letting me share.


OMG- I am not a red fan, and absolutely love this red, now I know why everyone says Rouge Casque is perfect! The dress is a perfect backdrop to the bag. You look stunning !


----------



## Louboutinista

Been away for a while... hello ladies! Here's moi with my BBK  Have a blessed day there! [emoji178]


----------



## Louboutinista

peppers90 said:


> Shoes are Rene Caovilla.
> View attachment 3407121


God those shoes!!! [emoji7][emoji24][emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

marbella8 said:


> Love the B, love ted baker, his dresses fit amazingly and always have great-color combos, and love the wavy hair !



Thank you so much marbella8!  I just discovered Ted Baker last year, he has some amazing designs


----------



## peppers90

Louboutinista said:


> Been away for a while... hello ladies! Here's moi with my BBK  Have a blessed day there! [emoji178]
> View attachment 3407144



Adore that BBK!


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> Ted Baker dress (on sale!) and 30cm parme
> 
> View attachment 3407120





peppers90 said:


> Shoes are Rene Caovilla.
> View attachment 3407121



Love love love!!!! Gorgeous lady with beautiful pieces! [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gina123 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm catching up but everyone looks so fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406788
> 
> Just a recent jaunt to a rooftop bar.
> And I'm thinking of my next B 30. Any leather or colors welcome. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



You look so pretty, Gina, love your dress, too.
Anytime I see a pic like this I try to figure out where it is. Downtown NYC? I'm tempted to say that's one of the court buildings behind you.
Of course I am probably completely wrong, that's just what I do.


----------



## appl

peppers90 said:


> Ted Baker dress (on sale!) and 30cm parme
> 
> View attachment 3407120


Gorgeous!


----------



## weibandy

Louboutinista said:


> Been away for a while... hello ladies! Here's moi with my BBK  Have a blessed day there! [emoji178]
> View attachment 3407144


You look great.  I love this picture!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks Weibandy! [emoji8][emoji173][emoji8][emoji173]


weibandy said:


> You look great.  I love this picture!


Hehe thanks hun [emoji8][emoji8] I guess we all love a classic no?


peppers90 said:


> Adore that BBK!


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> Ted Baker dress (on sale!) and 30cm parme
> 
> View attachment 3407120



Beautiful !!![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Louboutin Ah finally! I have not seen you in a while. Beautifully matched colors!!!


----------



## Louboutinista

Thank you darl [emoji8][emoji8] good to see you again! 


cremel said:


> Louboutin Ah finally! I have not seen you in a while. Beautifully matched colors!!!


----------



## appl

Louboutinista said:


> Been away for a while... hello ladies! Here's moi with my BBK  Have a blessed day there! [emoji178]
> View attachment 3407144


Super nice


----------



## Louboutinista

Thanks babe! Have a nice day [emoji173]


appl said:


> Super nice


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## appl

Louboutinista said:


> Thanks babe! Have a nice day [emoji173]


You too!!


----------



## Rami00

Keeping it casual today. GT k32 in action.


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Keeping it casual today. GT k32 in action.


Rami your casual style is always so chic and flawless!  Love the entire outfit!


----------



## appl

Rami00 said:


> Keeping it casual today. GT k32 in action.


Nice!!


----------



## Rami00

appl said:


> Nice!!


Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Dira said:


> Rami your casual style is always so chic and flawless!  Love the entire outfit!


Thank you Dira!


----------



## Gracebleu

Rami00 said:


> Keeping it casual today. GT k32 in action.



Love your Kelly & the outfit!!


----------



## Monique1004

Gina123 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm catching up but everyone looks so fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406788
> 
> Just a recent jaunt to a rooftop bar.
> And I'm thinking of my next B 30. Any leather or colors welcome. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Hahaha~ I know this place! Look fabulous~


----------



## Monique1004

My bag of the day. Bolide 31


----------



## Kyokei

Karaoke with my Birkin


----------



## Monique1004

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3408690
> 
> 
> Karaoke with my Birkin



Love the color. Which color is it?


----------



## Kyokei

Monique1004 said:


> Love the color. Which color is it?



Rouge grenat, the new red


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> Keeping it casual today. GT k32 in action.





Monique1004 said:


> My bag of the day. Bolide 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408552





Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3408690
> 
> 
> Karaoke with my Birkin



Lovely looks!


----------



## appl

Monique1004 said:


> My bag of the day. Bolide 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408552


Very nice!


----------



## elibaby

jssl1688 said:


> Today enjoying high tea at mandarin with my evelyne
> View attachment 3405534


I didn't know Evelyne and Birks can be so classy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## mygoodies

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3408690
> 
> 
> Karaoke with my Birkin



OMG I just did a karaoke last month in Japan. So HILARIOUSSSSSS [emoji23][emoji23]
Go sing...and I babysit yr gorgeous B[emoji12]


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631



So Classy chique [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108][emoji108] I looooove Black & White combo!


----------



## 26Alexandra

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631



Your Kelly looks amazing! 35 years old!


----------



## TITI TATA

Hello!
Do any of you know wether this H bracelet looks pm or gm?


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631



Perfection.![emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you! It's blue and cream actually, I apologize for my poor photo taking skills!


----------



## periogirl28

26Alexandra said:


> Your Kelly looks amazing! 35 years old!


Thank you! I got her last year and was amazed at the condition. Practically unused.


----------



## simone72

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631


Always on pointe!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631



Wow!! You had me at "indigo" periogirl


----------



## Kkho

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I got her last year and was amazed at the condition. Practically unused.



Amazing! Lucky you to find her.


----------



## atelierforward

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631


Wow. Over 30 years old and the bag still looks amazing. Hermes quality is incredible. Beautiful pairing with your outfit.


----------



## emorylight

Good weather today so I was out for errands with my shoulder Birkin!  Sorry for the poor quality, I only had my work phone on me.  Bad Blackberry camera wasn't helped by bad lighting so I had to use some filters afterwards.


----------



## designergoods

Wearing H-bracelet and belt (I know the picture is too tiny to see) in front of Hermes flagship store in Paris (which is the important part of the picture )!
....First timer there but the staff were super friendly and ended up giving my DH and I a private tour detailing the history of the building to seeing the training school and where they would be expanding to hearing the story of how President Nixon got stuck in their elevator! I definitely recommend this store for great service and selection.
Lovely pictures of all your H-items and thanks for letting me share


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> Keeping it casual today. GT k32 in action.



Beautiful K!!! Love your cute shoes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631



Dear you look great!! This ag is amazing. Looks new to me. Admiring your jacket !!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection.![emoji7]



How could this bag look like brand new!!! Amazed!


----------



## berthak

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631



What a stunning vintage Kelly [emoji7]


----------



## pinkbunny21

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3408690
> 
> 
> Karaoke with my Birkin


I love the deep red color!!


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Dear you look great!! This ag is amazing. Looks new to me. Admiring your jacket !!


Thank you! 


hclubfan said:


> Wow!! You had me at "indigo" periogirl


Hahaha! Thanks! 


Kkho said:


> Amazing! Lucky you to find her.


I owe it to a good friend from here, whom I think is the real Hermes Hunter! She finds the most amazing vintage bags, and this was at a steal. My best deal ever. 



atelierforward said:


> Wow. Over 30 years old and the bag still looks amazing. Hermes quality is incredible. Beautiful pairing with your outfit.


I totally agree, if you could see and feel the thickness of this Box leather, it really cannot compare to my other newer Box bags.


----------



## periogirl28

berthak said:


> What a stunning vintage Kelly [emoji7]


Many thanks!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Browsing the wine section. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## Nahreen

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Browsing the wine section. Thanks for letting me share ladies.



What a lovely Blue shade.


----------



## LovEmAll

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631



So classy and beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Nahreen said:


> What a lovely Blue shade.


Thanks!


----------



## leuleu

BBC said:


> Getting ready for Sunday dinner last night.
> 
> View attachment 3405999


Both bag and shawl are beautiful, but I especially like the color of your hair.


----------



## leuleu

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Browsing the wine section. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Beautiful bag ? Hydra or Mykonos ? 26 cm ?


----------



## 30gold

Just want to share!


----------



## jssl1688

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Browsing the wine section. Thanks for letting me share ladies.



So Beautiful Nikki. Is that blue hydra in size 22 or 26? I had such a hard time deciding between the pico and Bougainvillea gp a couple weekends ago. I ultimately decided to go with the gp since I'm more of a pink girl and hubby loved the color but I still want something in blue hydra. Looks gorg on you!!


----------



## jssl1688

[QUOTE="tonkamama, post: 30419200

Lovely red Evelyne [/QUOTE]

Thank you to tonkamama


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Kyokei

Hermes and Louboutins


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631



Beautiful, elegant, timeless
Wonderful look!


----------



## appl

Kyokei said:


> Hermes and Louboutins


Gorgeous red!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

leuleu said:


> Beautiful bag ? Hydra or Mykonos ? 26 cm ?


Hydra 22.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jssl1688 said:


> So Beautiful Nikki. Is that blue hydra in size 22 or 26? I had such a hard time deciding between the pico and Bougainvillea gp a couple weekends ago. I ultimately decided to go with the gp since I'm more of a pink girl and hubby loved the color but I still want something in blue hydra. Looks gorg on you!!



Thanks! It is Hydra 22cm, love her! I love pink too though.


----------



## Hermezzy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Browsing the wine section. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Beautiful color and beautiful bag.  You wear it naturally and so well!


----------



## Hermezzy

Kyokei said:


> Hermes and Louboutins


Ultra-chic and just radiant! I love your sense of style!


----------



## leuleu

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hydra 22.


Thank you. It's really beautiful.


----------



## Emerson

Thhbg


----------



## aimeng

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Browsing the wine section. Thanks for letting me share ladies.



I got the orange/rouge, but I do miss the blue hydra !


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hermezzy said:


> Beautiful color and beautiful bag.  You wear it naturally and so well!


Thanks! I like the drop on the 22. 


leuleu said:


> Thank you. It's really beautiful.


The color is so nice, plus I adore blue. Hehe!


aimeng said:


> I got the orange/rouge, but I do miss the blue hydra !


I saw your pics, and your bag is gorgeous also.


----------



## thyme

Happy weekend all ￼￼  summer has arrived at least for a few days!  Love my Myrthe sandals.. Very comfy for walking even long distances..


----------



## FairGrape

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Browsing the wine section. Thanks for letting me share ladies.



That color is gorgeous on you! Is it blue hydra?


----------



## FairGrape

Taking my goldy for her first spin today! Excuse the toys in the background.


----------



## appl

FairGrape said:


> Taking my goldy for her first spin today! Excuse the toys in the background.
> 
> View attachment 3411500


Very nice!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!


----------



## meridian

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3411630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!



The Birkin is stunning but that ring is blindingly beautiful!!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3411630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!


Gosh, I have no idea which to start drooling over first, the ring, the bracelets, the bag, the color, the fact your hand looks so soft and youthful!   All of it is spectacular!!!


----------



## appl

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3411630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!


Drool central!!! Gorgeous, i love it!


----------



## Hermezzy

chincac said:


> Happy weekend all ￼￼  summer has arrived at least for a few days!  Love my Myrthe sandals.. Very comfy for walking even long distances..
> 
> View attachment 3411429


Oh chincac...you always inspire with such tasteful, lovely ensembles!  The B is especially gorgeous- is that rose sakura?


----------



## Hermezzy

FairGrape said:


> Taking my goldy for her first spin today! Excuse the toys in the background.
> 
> View attachment 3411500


Beautiful.  The evelyne is both the perfect size and perfect hue!


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3411630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!


The ring is a revelation and so is the B, but I also adore the cartier bracelets!  You have exquisite taste.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Hermes and Louboutins



Ah I see you are enjoying your new bag![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Hermes and Louboutins



Or this is a different red ? It is beautiful !


----------



## thyme

Hermezzy said:


> Oh chincac...you always inspire with such tasteful, lovely ensembles!  The B is especially gorgeous- is that rose sakura?




thank you *Hermezzy.* yes it's rose sakura.


----------



## juzluvpink

Out shopping w my Blue Saint Eve w Mickey charms.


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect evening at Le Bristol


----------



## perlerare

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3411630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!


WOW ! so much to love here ! And RC is the color of LOVE , anyway


----------



## perlerare

periogirl28 said:


> Perfect evening at Le Bristol
> 
> View attachment 3412087


AS always: PERFECT !


----------



## luxi_max

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3411630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!



Everything looks amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> Perfect evening at Le Bristol
> 
> View attachment 3412087



Perfect combination!  Is it box?


----------



## periogirl28

perlerare said:


> AS always: PERFECT !



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

luxi_max said:


> Perfect combination!  Is it box?



Thank you no, I wish it was. This is Swift. [emoji16]


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3411630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!



Sunning!  Gorgeous everything [emoji7]



juzluvpink said:


> Out shopping w my Blue Saint Eve w Mickey charms.
> View attachment 3412048
> 
> View attachment 3412047



This is so adorable! [emoji4]


periogirl28 said:


> Perfect evening at Le Bristol
> 
> View attachment 3412087



Wow.  Gorgeous C and that watch! [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

LovEmAll said:


> Sunning!  Gorgeous everything [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> This is so adorable! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Wow.  Gorgeous C and that watch! [emoji7]



Thank you! The watch is simple but suits me great.


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Perfect evening at Le Bristol
> 
> View attachment 3412087



Love Constance!


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3411630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!



Stunning!


----------



## Rami00

Posted on my IG yesterday. Here is my H collection.


----------



## cremel

chincac said:


> Happy weekend all ￼￼  summer has arrived at least for a few days!  Love my Myrthe sandals.. Very comfy for walking even long distances..
> 
> View attachment 3411429



Beautiful twilly color for your Birkin. Love your sandles too[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> Posted on my IG yesterday. Here is my H collection.



These are all my favorite colors! Love them. [emoji257][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji126]


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Posted on my IG yesterday. Here is my H collection.



Each and every one so carefully picked, and absolutely perfect Rami


----------



## thyme

cremel said:


> Beautiful twilly color for your Birkin. Love your sandles too[emoji173]️



thank you *cremel*


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Love Constance!



Thank you!


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you no, I wish it was. This is Swift. [emoji16]



Stunning though!


----------



## bedhead

periogirl28 said:


> Perfect evening at Le Bristol
> 
> View attachment 3412087


Gorgeous! Love the bag and the watch!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## howardu09

Going furniture shopping with my HAC 45 today.


----------



## ThierryH

periogirl, You look stunning, as always! Love your complete outfit and look!


----------



## suziez

howardu09 said:


> Going furniture shopping with my HAC 45 today.
> View attachment 3412370


The bag is great and your shoes are to die for.....


----------



## ThierryH

emorylight said:


> Good weather today so I was out for errands with my shoulder Birkin!  Sorry for the poor quality, I only had my work phone on me.  Bad Blackberry camera wasn't helped by bad lighting so I had to use some filters afterwards.



Wow! What a stunning bag! Major congrats on this beauty


----------



## littleblackbag

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3411630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H and diamonds are girl's best friend! In love with RC!


And there's that STUNNING ring again! Bags not too shabby either


----------



## ThierryH

howardu09 said:


> Going furniture shopping with my HAC 45 today.
> View attachment 3412370



You look fab!


----------



## ThierryH

Rami, Your jewelry is TDF - your RC, as well


----------



## ThierryH

juzluvpink said:


> Out shopping w my Blue Saint Eve w Mickey charms.
> View attachment 3412048
> 
> View attachment 3412047



So cute!


----------



## doloresmia

Rami00 said:


> Posted on my IG yesterday. Here is my H collection.



What an ideal collection! Just enough to not be too much!

Of course this doesn't mean we don't keep adding [emoji38]


----------



## Kyokei

cremel said:


> Or this is a different red ? It is beautiful !


It's the same one! I love how Hermes colors are so complex and look very different at different times.


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> periogirl, You look stunning, as always! Love your complete outfit and look!



Many thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

bedhead said:


> Gorgeous! Love the bag and the watch!



Thank you!


----------



## BBdieBiene

Rami00 said:


> Posted on my IG yesterday. Here is my H collection.


This is really the perfect collection!


----------



## LovEmAll

From my IG ... Mrs. Goldie [emoji7]


----------



## berthak

howardu09 said:


> Going furniture shopping with my HAC 45 today.
> View attachment 3412370



Love a man with an HAC, such a great look. I saw a gentleman carrying a vintage HAC at Soho WeHo recently, and I couldn't stop staring [emoji7].


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pursefiend22

Just Sunday afternoon


----------



## howardu09

pursefiend22 said:


> View attachment 3412531
> 
> 
> Just Sunday afternoon


Love every single detail!!!


----------



## howardu09

berthak said:


> Love a man with an HAC, such a great look. I saw a gentleman carrying a vintage HAC at Soho WeHo recently, and I couldn't stop staring [emoji7].





suziez said:


> The bag is great and your shoes are to die for.....





ThierryH said:


> You look fab!


Thank you all. Shoes are from Stubbs & Wootton. They have a wonderful ladies selection too.


----------



## pursefiend22

howardu09 said:


> Love every single detail!!!



Thanks! Just picked up the Kelly bracelet in Paris


----------



## aimeng

I regret to take her outside today, so hot out there! And my hands are sweating


----------



## LovEmAll

howardu09 said:


> Going furniture shopping with my HAC 45 today.
> View attachment 3412370



Perfect outfit!



pursefiend22 said:


> View attachment 3412531
> 
> 
> Just Sunday afternoon



What a beautiful Sunday afternoon dear!



aimeng said:


> View attachment 3412570
> 
> I regret to take her outside today, so hot out there! And my hands are sweating



Lol...this summer has been brutal!  She is lovely though


----------



## ANN-11

howardu09 said:


> Going furniture shopping with my HAC 45 today.
> View attachment 3412370


I love ur style howardu09, you alway rock from head to toe.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Going to dinner with my girls...


----------



## atelierforward

periogirl28 said:


> Perfect evening at Le Bristol
> 
> View attachment 3412087


Love your Constance!!


----------



## Hermezzy

juzluvpink said:


> Out shopping w my Blue Saint Eve w Mickey charms.
> View attachment 3412048
> 
> View attachment 3412047


Very playful, and very cute! I love this!


----------



## Hermezzy

periogirl28 said:


> Perfect evening at Le Bristol
> 
> View attachment 3412087


Stunning.  Is that the Le Temps Suspendu watch?


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3412743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to dinner with my girls...


Oh sweetie...as always- just the epitome of refinement.  Whether clad in the bright pop colors you master so brilliantly or in blacks and whites you truly never fail to impress.  The belt buckle is stunning- I can't tell...is it the Tourag or is it in an ombre lizard?


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> Posted on my IG yesterday. Here is my H collection.


An Hermes merry-go-round of sumptuous dreams, come to life... Your taste and sense of style is, as always, impeccable and artistically inspiring!


----------



## Hermezzy

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG ... Mrs. Goldie [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3412511


It's all gorgeous, but I adore how the H bracelet pairs with the Cartier Just En Clou bracelet- sheer mastery!


----------



## Hermezzy

pursefiend22 said:


> View attachment 3412531
> 
> 
> Just Sunday afternoon


Poetry in motion- what color is the B?  It is the perfect blue...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovEmAll

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3412743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to dinner with my girls...



Impeccable taste!  I love the pop of colors with your gorgeous B!



Hermezzy said:


> It's all gorgeous, but I adore how the H bracelet pairs with the Cartier Just En Clou bracelet- sheer mastery!



Thank you so much Hermezzy!  So sweet of you [emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## periogirl28

atelierforward said:


> Love your Constance!!



Many thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermezzy said:


> Stunning.  Is that the Le Temps Suspendu watch?



Thanks so much, you're always so sweet! This is one version of the Arceau. Le Temps Suspendu is much larger. [emoji16]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermezzy said:


> Oh sweetie...as always- just the epitome of refinement.  Whether clad in the bright pop colors you master so brilliantly or in blacks and whites you truly never fail to impress.  The belt buckle is stunning- I can't tell...is it the Tourag or is it in an ombre lizard?


Thank u my dear hermezzy !!! I was wearing a neutral pallet in order to showcase the ombré lizard buckle ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

FairGrape said:


> That color is gorgeous on you! Is it blue hydra?


Yep. Blue Hydra.


----------



## pursefiend22

Hermezzy said:


> Poetry in motion- what color is the B?  It is the perfect blue...



It's Saint cyr [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG ... Mrs. Goldie [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3412511


Beautiful. And I love your bracelet.


----------



## LovEmAll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful. And I love your bracelet.



Thanks so much dear! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG ... Mrs. Goldie [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3412511


ohhhh i  the bracelet!!!


----------



## Kyokei

Out to celebrate with my B, picture taken right before sunset.


----------



## FairGrape

pursefiend22 said:


> View attachment 3412531
> 
> 
> Just Sunday afternoon



Love everything about this picture! You've got exquisite taste!


----------



## LovEmAll

Israeli_Flava said:


> ohhhh i  the bracelet!!!



Thanks so much dear!  [emoji8][emoji253]



Kyokei said:


> Out to celebrate with my B, picture taken right before sunset.



What a perfect pic!  All you need for a celebration, right? Champs and H


----------



## chkpfbeliever

It has been a while and today's H items are limited to a BeHapi double tour and a horn pendant. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> It has been a while and today's H items are limited to a BeHapi double tour and a horn pendant. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413507



Lovely. Congrats. [emoji173]️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely. Congrats. [emoji173]️


Thank PbP !! I enjoy your scarfie posts on IG as well.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DaveyRich23

howardu09 said:


> Going furniture shopping with my HAC 45 today.
> View attachment 3412370



I've never considered having a HAC, but after seeing this stunning example I think my heart just skipped a beat and now I want to drive 6 hours to the closest Hermes. Love the bag [emoji7]


----------



## juzluvpink

Ms Tosca K32 meets cutie Marshmellow. [emoji7]



Loving her even after 4 years.


----------



## pursefiend22

FairGrape said:


> Love everything about this picture! You've got exquisite taste!



Thanks for the wonderful compliment 
[emoji173]️


----------



## Rami00

Hermezzy said:


> An Hermes merry-go-round of sumptuous dreams, come to life... Your taste and sense of style is, as always, impeccable and artistically inspiring!


You are too kind. Thank you so much, gorgeous.


----------



## howardu09

DaveyRich23 said:


> I've never considered having a HAC, but after seeing this stunning example I think my heart just skipped a beat and now I want to drive 6 hours to the closest Hermes. Love the bag [emoji7]


Thank you! Do it! Traveled to Texas with it last weekend and it was actually a great companion, despite the weight. Highly recommend size 40cm.


----------



## howardu09

juzluvpink said:


> Ms Tosca K32 meets cutie Marshmellow. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3413716
> 
> 
> Loving her even after 4 years.


Such a beauty! Fendi pom and the strap really make it custom and youthful... Great additions to this classic beauty!


----------



## FairGrape

appl said:


> Very nice!


Thanks dear!


Hermezzy said:


> Beautiful.  The evelyne is both the perfect size and perfect hue!


Thank you Hermezzy!


----------



## mygoodies

The best car bag-fie I could get, my arms are too short to have the whole bag in the pic [emoji23]
Fifty shades of Blue today, featuring:
[emoji170]Ms Bleu Nuit
[emoji170]Ms Bambi
[emoji170]Ms KD in blue izmir


----------



## mygoodies

juzluvpink said:


> Ms Tosca K32 meets cutie Marshmellow. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3413716
> 
> 
> Loving her even after 4 years.



Whaaaa Tosca[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] I still hope the color will return again very soon!!! LOVE ITTTTT


----------



## mygoodies

chkpfbeliever said:


> It has been a while and today's H items are limited to a BeHapi double tour and a horn pendant. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413507



Classy pop of colors dear[emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## mygoodies

Rami00 said:


> Posted on my IG yesterday. Here is my H collection.



Some day...sigh....
Love the colors u have there[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Icyss

A lil H shopping with Evie today[emoji4]


----------



## hclubfan

mygoodies said:


> The best car bag-fie I could get, my arms are too short to have the whole bag in the pic [emoji23]
> Fifty shades of Blue today, featuring:
> [emoji170]Ms Bleu Nuit
> [emoji170]Ms Bambi
> [emoji170]Ms KD in blue izmir
> 
> View attachment 3413922




Blue is my favorite color, and no one does blue like H!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

juzluvpink said:


> Ms Tosca K32 meets cutie Marshmellow. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3413716
> 
> 
> Loving her even after 4 years.


What a stunning colour....
Love!


----------



## Fab41

*with my Parisian beauty*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ANN-11

Fab41 said:


> View attachment 3414376
> *with my Parisian beauty*


Beautiful just beautifullllllll


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever said:


> It has been a while and today's H items are limited to a BeHapi double tour and a horn pendant. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413507


Love the color against your white top. Gorgeous


----------



## tonkamama

Fab41 said:


> View attachment 3414376
> *with my Parisian beauty*


Yes she is a beauty


----------



## ashlie

Fab41 said:


> View attachment 3414376
> *with my Parisian beauty*



I love your bag!! So beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Hermezzy

Icyss said:


> A lil H shopping with Evie today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414211


Beautiful evie!  What color is it?


----------



## Fab41

ashlie said:


> I love your bag!! So beautiful [emoji7]


thank u.. the planets aligned when i asked for this bag


----------



## Fab41

tonkamama said:


> Yes she is a beauty


thanks tonkamama.. she is my first and exactly what i wanted


----------



## Fab41

ANN-11 said:


> Beautiful just beautifullllllll


thank u.. i think so too


----------



## berthak

Earlier today, sharing some ice cream at the Country Mart, with my vintage 1950 Rouge H Box Kelly.
I purchased her last year (with the guidance of a couple of exceedingly lovely TPF'ers), sent her to bag spa, and meant to post a photo but never got around to it. I wish I carried her more. Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## Mooshooshoo

PM Evelyne enjoying a day at the seaside...


----------



## periogirl28

Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650



You look great. The size of your B is perfect.


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> You look great. The size of your B is perfect.



Thank you, it suits me very well. Love my SA!


----------



## suziez

aimeng said:


> View attachment 3412570
> 
> I regret to take her outside today, so hot out there! And my hands are sweating


how do you like this picotin?  i am looking at one now and am afraid of it being so open.


----------



## suziez

Kyokei said:


> Out to celebrate with my B, picture taken right before sunset.


love, love the color


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## suziez

DaveyRich23 said:


> I've never considered having a HAC, but after seeing this stunning example I think my heart just skipped a beat and now I want to drive 6 hours to the closest Hermes. Love the bag [emoji7]


forgot to mention that fabuous jacket........outstanding


----------



## suziez

tonkamama said:


> Love the color against your white top. Gorgeous


simple and beautiful


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650


You look amazing. I seriously want a B25. When I get the call, I hope it is for this size.


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> You look amazing. I seriously want a B25. When I get the call, I hope it is for this size.



I hope so too! Love this size, fits everything I need daily and suits my frame. The 30 is useful with more capacity for travelling. JMHO.


----------



## LovEmAll

Mooshooshoo said:


> PM Evelyne enjoying a day at the seaside...
> 
> View attachment 3414619


Lovely pic!



periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650



Wow...love your B.  She is a beauty and the perfect size!


----------



## periogirl28

LovEmAll said:


> Lovely pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...love your B.  She is a beauty and the perfect size!



Many thanks!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LovEmAll said:


> Lovely pic!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650



Looks perfect as always, Periogirl28! [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Looks perfect as always, Periogirl28! [emoji4]



Thank you my dear cousin! [emoji6]


----------



## ceci

A delayed action post from last tennis meet...finally got to try on the Intense Bracelet in Blue Paon GHW! Glad that it fits me & I can adjust to the smallest or middle setting [emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

ceci said:


> A delayed action post from last tennis meet...finally got to try on the Intense Bracelet in Blue Paon GHW! Glad that it fits me & I can adjust to the smallest or middle setting [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414882



Wow, I really love blue.


----------



## LovEmAll

ceci said:


> A delayed action post from last tennis meet...finally got to try on the Intense Bracelet in Blue Paon GHW! Glad that it fits me & I can adjust to the smallest or middle setting [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414882



Love your bag and intense bracelet.  So my name is also Ceci (irl) and I have the exact same bracelet in the same color and hw.  What a coincidence, right?  It must be in the name 

Enjoy!


----------



## ceci

LovEmAll said:


> Love your bag and intense bracelet.  So my name is also Ceci (irl) and I have the exact same bracelet in the same color and hw.  What a coincidence, right?  It must be in the name
> 
> Enjoy!



How cool is that!! [emoji41] Nice to meet another Cecilia! It's not common in North America in this spelling. Often people spell mine wrong in Cecelia?! Isn't Bleu paon such a cheerful color?! Love it in Swift a lot!! [emoji4]


----------



## berthak

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650



Your dress and B are so lovely together [emoji170]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650


CUTIE PIEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> The best car bag-fie I could get, my arms are too short to have the whole bag in the pic [emoji23]
> Fifty shades of Blue today, featuring:
> [emoji170]Ms Bleu Nuit
> [emoji170]Ms Bambi
> [emoji170]Ms KD in blue izmir
> 
> View attachment 3413922


Love everything here!!! Good grief so pretty!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Fab41 said:


> View attachment 3414376
> *with my Parisian beauty*


Red HAWT!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kyokei said:


> Out to celebrate with my B, picture taken right before sunset.


Such an amazing color!!! Truly made me eyes pop!


----------



## ceci

Just finish needle felting this 20" Tiger pillow today while waiting for my kids' summer camp [emoji1] Love to make Tiger lately! 

I replaced the Berline Mini Shoulder strap with the short detachable strap from my old Fendi Vanity Metallic Clutch.


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love everything here!!! Good grief so pretty!!!



U make me blush dearie [emoji4] this is really nothing special compared to all your TDF combo! 
Pls make me drool some more [emoji14][emoji97][emoji14][emoji97]

Btw, did u manage to find the gator BI KD u saw online a while back??


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650



Gasp....love yr outfit and of course the Blue BEAUTY!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> U make me blush dearie [emoji4] this is really nothing special compared to all your TDF combo!
> Pls make me drool some more [emoji14][emoji97][emoji14][emoji97]
> 
> Btw, did u manage to find the gator BI KD u saw online a while back??


Aww thank you darling!!!
Sadly, no, I never mangaed to track to Izmir gator. That color eludes me to this day. maybe I'm too picky with the small scales and ghw but I want what I want.... maybe one day.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> Just finish needle felting this 20" Tiger pillow today while waiting for my kids' summer camp [emoji1] Love to make Tiger lately!
> 
> I replaced the Berline Mini Shoulder strap with the short detachable strap from my old Fendi Vanity Metallic Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3415148


WOWZERS!! I am soooo impressed! It is so life like! You are very talented! I  how you matched the eyes with the background!


----------



## Fab41

Israeli_Flava said:


> Red HAWT!


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Gasp....love yr outfit and of course the Blue BEAUTY!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you so much!


----------



## Fab41

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650


perfect!


----------



## hclubfan

ceci said:


> Just finish needle felting this 20" Tiger pillow today while waiting for my kids' summer camp [emoji1] Love to make Tiger lately!
> 
> I replaced the Berline Mini Shoulder strap with the short detachable strap from my old Fendi Vanity Metallic Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3415148



That pillow is remarkable Ceci...you are so talented!!! And the mini Berline is adorable!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650



Wow...you look great!!! Love that dress with your beautiful birkin


----------



## periogirl28

hclubfan said:


> Wow...you look great!!! Love that dress with your beautiful birkin



Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOWZERS!! I am soooo impressed! It is so life like! You are very talented! I  how you matched the eyes with the background!



Thank you IF [emoji4] Addicted to make Tiger Tiger lately... Congrats on your special H Buckle too! About time ask my SA [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

hclubfan said:


> That pillow is remarkable Ceci...you are so talented!!! And the mini Berline is adorable!



Thank you hclubfan [emoji4] Love Bi-color lots! Lucky me my SA found this special mini Berline for me last year [emoji16]


----------



## MSO13

Bleu marine gator CDC and Indigo swift Jige at rest, a rare few minutes to sit in the park before an appointment.


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu marine gator CDC and Indigo swift Jige at rest, a rare few minutes to sit in the park before an appointment.
> 
> View attachment 3415309



Very cool pairing MrsOwen! I love the stripes with your skirt, and an indigo Jige just happens to be at the top of my wish list  I missed on on h.com a couple of weeks ago because I took a journey down guilt-trip lane and thought about the purchase for too long! Love your CDC too. It must go with virtually everything


----------



## MSO13

hclubfan said:


> Very cool pairing MrsOwen! I love the stripes with your skirt, and an indigo Jige just happens to be at the top of my wish list  I missed on on h.com a couple of weeks ago because I took a journey down guilt-trip lane and thought about the purchase for too long! Love your CDC too. It must go with virtually everything



it does go with everything but I try to save it actually, it was my first one and an anniversary gift from DH so it's very special and I'm more careful with my shiny ones. 

thank you about my outfit and I hope an Indigo Jige turns up for you, I feel like they're out there as its not black[emoji4] but I'm glad I got this instead of waiting for black-it goes with more I think!


----------



## littleblackbag

Mooshooshoo said:


> PM Evelyne enjoying a day at the seaside...
> 
> View attachment 3414619


I'm loving the strap!


----------



## LovEmAll

ceci said:


> How cool is that!! [emoji41] Nice to meet another Cecilia! It's not common in North America in this spelling. Often people spell mine wrong in Cecelia?! Isn't Bleu paon such a cheerful color?! Love it in Swift a lot!! [emoji4]



I know!  I get Cecelia or Cece or Sicilia....lol.  Really nice to meet another Cecilia [emoji8].  Love blue paon!  I in fact just got a new goodie in blue paon...I'm obsessed!  Lol introducing my new silk in wallet.  Such a lovely color indeed [emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

ceci said:


> Just finish needle felting this 20" Tiger pillow today while waiting for my kids' summer camp [emoji1] Love to make Tiger lately!
> 
> I replaced the Berline Mini Shoulder strap with the short detachable strap from my old Fendi Vanity Metallic Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3415148



You are so talented Ceci!  Wow!  What a great idea to use the fendi strap too [emoji108]



MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu marine gator CDC and Indigo swift Jige at rest, a rare few minutes to sit in the park before an appointment.
> 
> View attachment 3415309



Love your Jige and CDC MrsO!  What a lovely pic


----------



## ceci

LovEmAll said:


> I know!  I get Cecelia or Cece or Sicilia....lol.  Really nice to meet another Cecilia [emoji8].  Love blue paon!  I in fact just got a new goodie in blue paon...I'm obsessed!  Lol introducing my new silk in wallet.  Such a lovely color indeed [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3415486



Congrats!! I wish Bleu paon will come in Compact size too!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> it does go with everything but I try to save it actually, it was my first one and an anniversary gift from DH so it's very special and I'm more careful with my shiny ones.
> 
> thank you about my outfit and I hope an Indigo Jige turns up for you, I feel like they're out there as its not black[emoji4] but I'm glad I got this instead of waiting for black-it goes with more I think!



It's so nice when a lovely memory, like an anniversary, is tied to the things we wear or carry. Your DH chose well when he picked that gift!  And I totally agree with you about indigo going with more than black.


----------



## hclubfan

LovEmAll said:


> I know!  I get Cecelia or Cece or Sicilia....lol.  Really nice to meet another Cecilia [emoji8].  Love blue paon!  I in fact just got a new goodie in blue paon...I'm obsessed!  Lol introducing my new silk in wallet.  Such a lovely color indeed [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3415486



 So pretty! I love silkin wallets. I use one every day now (in fact, I've ignored my poor Kelly wallet since I got a silkin for Christmas last year!). The interior of yours is gorgeous.


----------



## LovEmAll

ceci said:


> Congrats!! I wish Bleu paon will come in Compact size too!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much!  I am in love with it...I had been looking for a wallet for months and went back and forth between the dogon and a compact silk because I wanted something I could use with small bags (and the dogon has that Nifty little pouch). When I saw this one, I fell in love.  I am thinking of getting a calvi to put in the Silkin with my ID and most used cards and just pop that in and out when I need a compact pouch for smaller bags...now I need to find the perfect color for the calvi...the hunt continues  



hclubfan said:


> So pretty! I love silkin wallets. I use one every day now (in fact, I've ignored my poor Kelly wallet since I got a silkin for Christmas last year!). The interior of yours is gorgeous.



Thanks so much!  I never realized how practical it is.  I love it so far ... And the interior is really a work of art... So fun to see it every time I open it


----------



## litchi

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu marine gator CDC and Indigo swift Jige at rest, a rare few minutes to sit in the park before an appointment.
> 
> View attachment 3415309


Fantastic skirt! You paired it so beautifully with the pin-striped top. Love your Indigo Jige and gator CDC, too! It's great to see their true colours bathed in sunlight.


----------



## MSO13

LovEmAll said:


> You are so talented Ceci!  Wow!  What a great idea to use the fendi strap too [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Jige and CDC MrsO!  What a lovely pic



Thanks so much! It wasn't too hot today so it was nice to sit in the park for a few minutes!



hclubfan said:


> It's so nice when a lovely memory, like an anniversary, is tied to the things we wear or carry. Your DH chose well when he picked that gift!  And I totally agree with you about indigo going with more than black.



Yes, DH remembers it well too-his first H sticker shock experience  he still thinks the exotic CDC is the most expensive thing in the store-my local store knows not to burst his bubble! 



litchi said:


> Fantastic skirt! You paired it so beautifully with the pin-striped top. Love your Indigo Jige and gator CDC, too! It's great to see their true colours bathed in sunlight.


Thank you! This is an unusually bold clothing item for me so I'm glad I found a way to wear it comfortably!


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650



I never thought I would like size 25 until now.  It looks amazing on you!  Love your dress too!


----------



## Monique1004

ceci said:


> A delayed action post from last tennis meet...finally got to try on the Intense Bracelet in Blue Paon GHW! Glad that it fits me & I can adjust to the smallest or middle setting [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414882



Love the way you tied the twillies. I should try that!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sunrise4ever

35cm Gold Birkin


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650



Every photo of yours is perfect, I love your style and pairings. Btw- if you don't mind sharing, what's the dress?


----------



## Hermezzy

ceci said:


> A delayed action post from last tennis meet...finally got to try on the Intense Bracelet in Blue Paon GHW! Glad that it fits me & I can adjust to the smallest or middle setting [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414882


What a dream set against that fantasy-come-to-life B! Makes me weak at the knees!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

ceci said:


> A delayed action post from last tennis meet...finally got to try on the Intense Bracelet in Blue Paon GHW! Glad that it fits me & I can adjust to the smallest or middle setting [emoji4]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414882


Oh my!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

ceci said:


> Just finish needle felting this 20" Tiger pillow today while waiting for my kids' summer camp [emoji1] Love to make Tiger lately!
> 
> I replaced the Berline Mini Shoulder strap with the short detachable strap from my old Fendi Vanity Metallic Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 3415148


What a talented lady


----------



## ceci

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much!  I am in love with it...I had been looking for a wallet for months and went back and forth between the dogon and a compact silk because I wanted something I could use with small bags (and the dogon has that Nifty little pouch). When I saw this one, I fell in love.  I am thinking of getting a calvi to put in the Silkin with my ID and most used cards and just pop that in and out when I need a compact pouch for smaller bags...now I need to find the perfect color for the calvi...the hunt continues



Good idea with the calvi inside the long Silk'in! Hey I know what we are common about also! Try to be creative & always looking for alternatives! [emoji16] Does iPhone 6 fits inside too?


----------



## ceci

Monique1004 said:


> Love the way you tied the twillies. I should try that!



B25 has shorter handles, thus there are longer ends for twillies. For B30/K28, I still love to tie with one end longer to add some extra dimension [emoji4]


----------



## suziez

Monique1004 said:


> Love the way you tied the twillies. I should try that!


beyond beautiful.  love the combination


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Not the best pic, taken as I was literally running out the door ~ the dress is actually entirely white worn with an ex-lbris CSGM, Medor picnic cuff, Barenia CDC PHW and Paul Andrew sandals. The heels are extremely comfortable and I highly recommend them for all of you barenia fans.

Also, apologies that the pic is so grainy, doing this via wifi on a plane flight. Maybe a better one later today?


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> View attachment 3416346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, taken as I was literally running out the door ~ the dress is actually entirely white worn with an ex-lbris CSGM, Medor picnic cuff, Barenia CDC PHW and Paul Andrew sandals. The heels are extremely comfortable and I highly recommend them for all of you barenia fans.
> 
> Also, apologies that the pic is so grainy, doing this via wifi on a plane flight. Maybe a better one later today?



Spectacular Vigee!  Love everything about your outfit and beautiful B!



ceci said:


> B25 has shorter handles, thus there are longer ends for twillies. For B30/K28, I still love to tie with one end longer to add some extra dimension [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3415781



Just beautiful!  Love how you tie the twilly!


----------



## weibandy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> View attachment 3416346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, taken as I was literally running out the door ~ the dress is actually entirely white worn with an ex-lbris CSGM, Medor picnic cuff, Barenia CDC PHW and Paul Andrew sandals. The heels are extremely comfortable and I highly recommend them for all of you barenia fans.
> 
> Also, apologies that the pic is so grainy, doing this via wifi on a plane flight. Maybe a better one later today?


Beautiful!!


----------



## 30gold

howardu09 said:


> Going furniture shopping with my HAC 45 today.
> View attachment 3412370


YOU ARE FABULOUS!


----------



## ashlie

ceci said:


> B25 has shorter handles, thus there are longer ends for twillies. For B30/K28, I still love to tie with one end longer to add some extra dimension [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3415781



Everything about this picture is stunning. The contour between the white coat and the brown K then with that twill and charm. [emoji7] I'm in love. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> View attachment 3416346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, taken as I was literally running out the door ~ the dress is actually entirely white worn with an ex-lbris CSGM, Medor picnic cuff, Barenia CDC PHW and Paul Andrew sandals. The heels are extremely comfortable and I highly recommend them for all of you barenia fans.
> 
> Also, apologies that the pic is so grainy, doing this via wifi on a plane flight. Maybe a better one later today?



Gorgeous Vigee!! Two questions....how are you liking your picnic cuff, and how are you managing to wear that beautiful CSGM in the summer heat?! I can't even look at mine, AC or no AC.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous Vigee!! Two questions....how are you liking your picnic cuff, and how are you managing to wear that beautiful CSGM in the summer heat?! I can't even look at mine, AC or no AC.



hclubfan I am loving my new Medor Picnic Cuff, it's just so unique. The CSGMs are easy to wear as I am always cold. I'm on LA now and it isn't as humid as the East Coast where I can only wear XL summer silks ~ if that. 

The picnic cuff has me an official barenia fan, which I never thought would happen to me.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atelierforward

VigeeLeBrun said:


> View attachment 3416346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, taken as I was literally running out the door ~ the dress is actually entirely white worn with an ex-lbris CSGM, Medor picnic cuff, Barenia CDC PHW and Paul Andrew sandals. The heels are extremely comfortable and I highly recommend them for all of you barenia fans.
> 
> Also, apologies that the pic is so grainy, doing this via wifi on a plane flight. Maybe a better one later today?


Perfection!!


----------



## peppers90

I bought my husband Jim Gaffigan tickets for Fathers Day, tonight was the show.  Wore Patchwork horse GM and Bambou KP.


----------



## tabbi001

peppers90 said:


> I bought my husband Jim Gaffigan tickets for Fathers Day, tonight was the show.  Wore Patchwork horse GM and Bambou KP.
> 
> View attachment 3416671


I love everything! Great outfit especially your shoes!


----------



## Hermezzy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> View attachment 3416346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, taken as I was literally running out the door ~ the dress is actually entirely white worn with an ex-lbris CSGM, Medor picnic cuff, Barenia CDC PHW and Paul Andrew sandals. The heels are extremely comfortable and I highly recommend them for all of you barenia fans.
> 
> Also, apologies that the pic is so grainy, doing this via wifi on a plane flight. Maybe a better one later today?


Just gorgeous, and, as always, the height of good taste.  Is the B malachite??  Safe travels to you, dear-


----------



## Hermezzy

peppers90 said:


> I bought my husband Jim Gaffigan tickets for Fathers Day, tonight was the show.  Wore Patchwork horse GM and Bambou KP.
> 
> View attachment 3416671


LOVE how you wear Bambou- it's a stunning color, ofc, but you really pull it off beautifully.


----------



## Anchanel79

Ms. Kelly and I are on date with DH.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermezzy said:


> Just gorgeous, and, as always, the height of good taste.  Is the B malachite??  Safe travels to you, dear-



It is BI, *Hermezzy* ~ I simply adore this color!


----------



## tabbi001

My last patient for the day


----------



## Sit

Oliviavivienne said:


> Gorgeous as always [emoji76]


What* a stunning bag, love the colour and the size, looks great on you *


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> I bought my husband Jim Gaffigan tickets for Fathers Day, tonight was the show.  Wore Patchwork horse GM and Bambou KP.
> 
> View attachment 3416671



You look fabulous peppers90!  That cw of Patchwork is perfect with your beautiful KP!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> hclubfan I am loving my new Medor Picnic Cuff, it's just so unique. The CSGMs are easy to wear as I am always cold. I'm on LA now and it isn't as humid as the East Coast where I can only wear XL summer silks ~ if that.
> 
> The picnic cuff has me an official barenia fan, which I never thought would happen to me.



The picnic cuff is on my wish list Vigee, so I sincerely hope one turns up at our boutique.  It's something I need to try on, so I haven't bought one on-line.  Enjoy LA!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ceci said:


> B25 has shorter handles, thus there are longer ends for twillies. For B30/K28, I still love to tie with one end longer to add some extra dimension [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3415781



I love everything about this pic. [emoji177]


----------



## howardu09

VigeeLeBrun said:


> View attachment 3416346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, taken as I was literally running out the door ~ the dress is actually entirely white worn with an ex-lbris CSGM, Medor picnic cuff, Barenia CDC PHW and Paul Andrew sandals. The heels are extremely comfortable and I highly recommend them for all of you barenia fans.
> 
> Also, apologies that the pic is so grainy, doing this via wifi on a plane flight. Maybe a better one later today?


You look amazing! So elegant.



30gold said:


> YOU ARE FABULOUS!



Thank you.


----------



## peppers90

VigeeLeBrun said:


> View attachment 3416346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, taken as I was literally running out the door ~ the dress is actually entirely white worn with an ex-lbris CSGM, Medor picnic cuff, Barenia CDC PHW and Paul Andrew sandals. The heels are extremely comfortable and I highly recommend them for all of you barenia fans.
> 
> Also, apologies that the pic is so grainy, doing this via wifi on a plane flight. Maybe a better one later today?



The epitome of classy!  I adore it!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> I bought my husband Jim Gaffigan tickets for Fathers Day, tonight was the show.  Wore Patchwork horse GM and Bambou KP.
> 
> View attachment 3416671


Wonderful Summer colors.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tabbi001 said:


> My last patient for the day
> View attachment 3416899


Gasp... that pen... move it NOW! 
Love the K!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Anchanel79 said:


> Ms. Kelly and I are on date with DH.


So pretty!!! WHat color is that!?? Lookslike crevette... or orange...


----------



## Love_Couture

Anchanel79 said:


> Ms. Kelly and I are on date with DH.


This is very pretty.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## weibandy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Love this gorgeous summer look!!


----------



## peppers90

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.



Gorgeous pinks!


----------



## Love_Couture

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Love the look!  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## StyleEyes

mygoodies said:


> The best car bag-fie I could get, my arms are too short to have the whole bag in the pic [emoji23]
> Fifty shades of Blue today, featuring:
> [emoji170]Ms Bleu Nuit
> [emoji170]Ms Bambi
> [emoji170]Ms KD in blue izmir
> 
> View attachment 3413922



This is lovely!  The blues are so calming on the eyes! [emoji170]


----------



## tabbi001

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gasp... that pen... move it NOW!
> Love the K!!!


The pen is safely thrown away! Hahaha thanks for the concern


----------



## tabbi001

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Love the pink!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Hi twin cc lover!!! Looking fab !!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tabbi001 said:


> The pen is safely thrown away! Hahaha thanks for the concern


Hahaha yes! I was having slight coranary dear! Pen and Hermes is bad heart attack waiting to happen Xo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am ⛅️ hahaha


----------



## LovEmAll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.



Lovely dear!  Such beautiful colors!




Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am [emoji296]️ hahaha



Super stylish! Love it!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu marine gator CDC and Indigo swift Jige at rest, a rare few minutes to sit in the park before an appointment.
> 
> View attachment 3415309


Looking at the skirt closer it's well made. I love the color. Great choice Mrs O.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

weibandy said:


> Love this gorgeous summer look!!





peppers90 said:


> Gorgeous pinks!





Love_Couture said:


> Love the look!  Thank you very much for sharing.





tabbi001 said:


> Love the pink!



Thanks so much ladies. Pink is becoming a new favorite lately.


----------



## cremel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.



Love your girly look! Super lovely. This weeks my toes are painted hot pink. [emoji1]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi twin cc lover!!! Looking fab !!!


Thanks! Love these shoes. ❤️


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am [emoji296]️ hahaha



People walking by would forget abou sweating and just checking you out. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji257][emoji257][emoji951][emoji951][emoji511][emoji510]these will chill you a bit.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cremel said:


> Love your girly look! Super lovely. This weeks my toes are painted hot pink. [emoji1]



Ooh pink sounds pretty, I did gel and kinda over it just cause I don't get do a change myself anytime I want.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am ⛅️ hahaha


Love the entire outfit. Very chic!


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> View attachment 3416346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, taken as I was literally running out the door ~ the dress is actually entirely white worn with an ex-lbris CSGM, Medor picnic cuff, Barenia CDC PHW and Paul Andrew sandals. The heels are extremely comfortable and I highly recommend them for all of you barenia fans.
> 
> Also, apologies that the pic is so grainy, doing this via wifi on a plane flight. Maybe a better one later today?



You look so fabulous!! Perfect package!!! I specially love the colors of your scarf and love your shoes.


----------



## cremel

mygoodies said:


> The best car bag-fie I could get, my arms are too short to have the whole bag in the pic [emoji23]
> Fifty shades of Blue today, featuring:
> [emoji170]Ms Bleu Nuit
> [emoji170]Ms Bambi
> [emoji170]Ms KD in blue izmir
> 
> View attachment 3413922



This is stunning! I am a huge fan of blue. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

juzluvpink said:


> Ms Tosca K32 meets cutie Marshmellow. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3413716
> 
> 
> Loving her even after 4 years.



Ha ha ha the marshmallow. Love your customized strap. Beautiful combo.


----------



## cremel

Great color!! Congrats!


----------



## peppers90

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am ⛅️ hahaha



A beautiful angel you are with a heavenly birkin!


----------



## ehy12

My jypsiere with Fendi python strap you that I scored in Paris 3 weeks ago...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tabbi001

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am ⛅️ hahaha


Lovely


----------



## Kyokei

ehy12 said:


> My jypsiere with Fendi python strap you that I scored in Paris 3 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Love this so much!


----------



## Anchanel79

Israeli_Flava said:


> So pretty!!! WHat color is that!?? Lookslike crevette... or orange...


Just orange . Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Anchanel79

Love_Couture said:


> This is very pretty.  Thank you very much for sharing.  [emoji813]


Thank you Love.


----------



## Coolz

mygoodies said:


> The best car bag-fie I could get, my arms are too short to have the whole bag in the pic [emoji23]
> Fifty shades of Blue today, featuring:
> [emoji170]Ms Bleu Nuit
> [emoji170]Ms Bambi
> [emoji170]Ms KD in blue izmir
> 
> View attachment 3413922



This is stunning!


----------



## Kyokei

Got my nails done to match my Birkin this month


----------



## San2222

Kyokei said:


> Got my nails done to match my Birkin this month


Gorgeous color! What color is ur b?


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Got my nails done to match my Birkin this month



Whoa that's so pretty and fancy!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

San2222 said:


> Gorgeous color! What color is ur b?



It's Rouge Grenat, the new red!



cremel said:


> Whoa that's so pretty and fancy!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## pazt

Friday dinner date carrying my rose confetti Epsom Kelly pochette & wearing rose nacarat  bangle


----------



## Mirame

Dressing em up for summer time weekend...Have a great weekend all!!


----------



## leuleu

Kyokei said:


> Got my nails done to match my Birkin this month


Congrats to your nail stylist !


----------



## vixen18

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3417826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressing em up for summer time weekend...Have a great weekend all!!



Beautiful collection. 
What colour is the first birkin?


----------



## Mirame

vixen18 said:


> Beautiful collection.
> What colour is the first birkin?


----------



## Mirame

vixen18 said:


> Beautiful collection.
> What colour is the first birkin?


Thank you vixen18! It's B30 in Gris T


----------



## periogirl28

Barenia for summer [emoji256]


----------



## suziez

ehy12 said:


> My jypsiere with Fendi python strap you that I scored in Paris 3 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## suziez

Kyokei said:


> Love this so much!


Love this idea.  It's such a great look.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am ⛅️ hahaha



Love, *IF*!!! Those sandals are gorgeous with your outfit.


----------



## newbiebag

Causal shopping day with B30 Gris T.


----------



## leooh

newbiebag said:


> Causal shopping day with B30 Gris T.



so fresh and chic!


----------



## howardu09

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3417826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressing em up for summer time weekend...Have a great weekend all!!


You have such a diverse collection. All pristine beauties! Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Forex

Kyokei said:


> Got my nails done to match my Birkin this month


Wow stunning bag and nails.


----------



## cremel

pazt said:


> Friday dinner date carrying my rose confetti Epsom Kelly pochette & wearing rose nacarat  bangle
> 
> View attachment 3417820



Very pretty[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Barenia for summer [emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3417903



Love your dress !


----------



## Mirame

howardu09 said:


> You have such a diverse collection. All pristine beauties! Thanks for the eye candy.


Thank you howardu09


----------



## Nahreen

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.



What a lovely combo with the Blue and pink twilly to your bag.


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am [emoji296]️ hahaha



Looking nice and summer dressed with your lace dress. It is hot here in the north of Europe too (30 degrees celcius and air con indoors is not common).


----------



## millivanilli

appl said:


> View attachment 3401214
> 
> 
> Now in the minivan. Mine is ridiculously dirty...


I have the big sister of your bag


----------



## leuleu

periogirl28 said:


> Barenia for summer [emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3417903


Top !!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Nahreen said:


> What a lovely combo with the Blue and pink twilly to your bag.


 
Thanks so much.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

newbiebag said:


> Causal shopping day with B30 Gris T.


I love this color. Great pic!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pazt said:


> Friday dinner date carrying my rose confetti Epsom Kelly pochette & wearing rose nacarat  bangle
> 
> View attachment 3417820


Super cute! Love it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Keren16

tonkamama said:


> My shopping pal ~ Birkins in action!   Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Noir  ~ B30
> Gold ~ B35



Thanks for sharing!
You are a beautiful model & the Birkins compliment perfectly!!


----------



## appl

millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3418282
> 
> I have the big sister of your bag


Drool. I love that bag. I'm on the road right now and didn't bring it. I miss her.


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Love your dress !



Thank you, it's from Hermes Spring /Summer


----------



## appl

periogirl28 said:


> Barenia for summer [emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3417903


You are so elegant and tasteful. Love it!


----------



## appl

ehy12 said:


> My jypsiere with Fendi python strap you that I scored in Paris 3 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Very nice!!


----------



## periogirl28

appl said:


> You are so elegant and tasteful. Love it!



Thank you, I value this compliment highly. [emoji1]


----------



## appl

peppers90 said:


> I bought my husband Jim Gaffigan tickets for Fathers Day, tonight was the show.  Wore Patchwork horse GM and Bambou KP.
> 
> View attachment 3416671


You look gorgeous and adorable. I love the colors and the whole composition. You look amazing!!


----------



## appl

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, I value this compliment highly. [emoji1]


Seriously, you've amazing taste. When I'm done with my doctoral work, I'll definitely be stealing a few ideas from your style book. It's thoughtful and yet effortlessly put together. Thank you for sharing. I just love the green kp outfit.


----------



## appl

periogirl28 said:


> Trying to keep cool and bag weight to a minimum. My B25. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3414650


Another great outfit!


----------



## tabbi001

periogirl28 said:


> Barenia for summer [emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3417903


I love everything!!! Is the dress H as well? It looks so gorgeous on you!


----------



## periogirl28

appl said:


> Another great outfit!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



tabbi001 said:


> I love everything!!! Is the dress H as well? It looks so gorgeous on you!



Thank you, yes it's from the Spring Summer collection. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## theITbag

OOTD...sporting my new Jige Saint Cyr blue.


----------



## ehy12

Jige in argile...out to dinner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pazt

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Super cute! Love it.




thank you!!!


----------



## roy40

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am totally a repeat offender as far as outfits go ~ my etain K35 seems to work with everything.



The quintessential Hermes woman! [emoji1316]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Me with Lindy today. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Absolutely gorgeous and in the best possible taste.  That Lindy is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen...brava!


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am ⛅️ hahaha


You ARE an angel, my dear! And you look so cool, fresh, and vibrant in that lovely outfit!  I also love how you rock the CHANEL-- those are beautiful pieces~!


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> My jypsiere with Fendi python strap you that I scored in Paris 3 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


LOVE the strap, LOVE the J color, and LOVE the Balmain top!  What color is the Jypsiere?  It's stunning...


----------



## Hermezzy

Kyokei said:


> Got my nails done to match my Birkin this month


Exotic, radiant, and astonishingly beautiful...


----------



## Hermezzy

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3417826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressing em up for summer time weekend...Have a great weekend all!!


What a gorgeous family!  They're beautiful... Is the B etoupe?


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> Jige in argile...out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


You look just gorgeous and the argile is so beautiful.  I love lighter H neutrals so much...


----------



## Mirame

Hermezzy said:


> What a gorgeous family!  They're beautiful... Is the B etoupe?


Thank you Hermezzy! My B is Gris T ☺️☺️


----------



## Mirame

ehy12 said:


> Jige in argile...out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


You look gorgeous! Love your dress and jige in argile!!


----------



## Nerja

Rami00 said:


> Keeping it casual today. GT k32 in action.


Beautiful ensemble!  Love it!


----------



## emorylight

Today, I paired two Hermes pieces (the silk and cashmere sleeveless blouse plus white cotton high-waisted skirt) with my Delvaux Dark Night Tempete GM and Vanilla Suite espadrille.  Hermes.com's RTW page isn't loading for me so I have no idea what these two pieces are called.


----------



## ehy12

Mirame said:


> You look gorgeous! Love your dress and jige in argile!!


Thank you[emoji7] !!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> LOVE the strap, LOVE the J color, and LOVE the Balmain top!  What color is the Jypsiere?  It's stunning...


Thank you dear!! It is blue orage!! 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

appl said:


> Very nice!!


Thank you dear!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## emorylight

ThierryH said:


> Wow! What a stunning bag! Major congrats on this beauty


Thank you!   Weather's been terrible here, so hopefully I'll be able to bring her out again soon.


----------



## tonkamama

Keren16 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> You are a beautiful model & the Birkins compliment perfectly!!


Thank you Keren16, you are so sweet


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

ehy12 said:


> Jige in argile...out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Love you Jige, looks great with your beautiful black dress


----------



## ehy12

tonkamama said:


> Love you Jige, looks great with your beautiful black dress


Thank you so much!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## appl

roy40 said:


> The quintessential Hermes woman! [emoji1316]


Beautiful!


----------



## l.ch.

tabbi001 said:


> My last patient for the day
> View attachment 3416899


Red


----------



## DizzyFairy

Today out and about to a coffee festival in Sydney

Holding an enormous gingerbread man, my childhood fave snack in Australia [emoji5]


----------



## MSO13

My Etain K35 with contrast stitch and Celine sneaks


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and in the best possible taste.  That Lindy is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen...brava!


Thanks so much! I love this bag in this color.


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am [emoji296]️ hahaha



You're even hotter babe[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] DATTTT BAGGGGG [emoji1373][emoji108][emoji1373][emoji108]


----------



## mygoodies

ehy12 said:


> My jypsiere with Fendi python strap you that I scored in Paris 3 weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



U rock that J[emoji1591][emoji1591] LOVE ITTTT!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy12 said:


> Jige in argile...out to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Love love it. The dress also.


----------



## ehy12

mygoodies said:


> U rock that J[emoji1591][emoji1591] LOVE ITTTT!!!


Thank you!!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love love it. The dress also.


Thank you dear!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ruedubac

MrsOwen3 said:


> My Etain K35 with contrast stitch and Celine sneaks
> 
> View attachment 3419196


Hi Mrs Owen,
I always liked Etain, you have a beautiful bag, do you have a picture of it with 'indoor lighting'? I would like to see what the color etain looks like indoors. 

Thanks


----------



## MSO13

Ruedubac said:


> Hi Mrs Owen,
> I always liked Etain, you have a beautiful bag, do you have a picture of it with 'indoor lighting'? I would like to see what the color etain looks like indoors.
> 
> Thanks



Sure, here you go:


----------



## LovEmAll

From my IG [emoji7]. First time out with my new jige.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ChaneLisette

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Icyss

Out & About with Ms. K


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3417514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hotter than H E L L today in DC... Dressed like the angel I am ⛅️ hahaha


Love this pretty outfit!!
What color is your birkin?❤️


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> Sure, here you go:
> View attachment 3419456


I love the color! Is it like a darker shade of etoupe?


----------



## periogirl28

Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here. 
Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here.
> Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3419974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419975



Looks great!!!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here.
> Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3419974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419975



Congrats periogirl, so happy you added the Cherche Midi to your collection. Gorgeous colour, such an elegant bag and truly a unique design with classic lines. Love the little cusion inside to keep the shape of this bag. The leather is also wonderful, soft and feels luxurious. I understand completely that you had to have it [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## theITbag

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG [emoji7]. First time out with my new jige.
> 
> View attachment 3419789



Twinsies!   Looks gorgeous!!![emoji133]


----------



## LovEmAll

Icyss said:


> Out & About with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419832



Ms K is lovely! [emoji7]



periogirl28 said:


> Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here.
> Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3419974
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419975



Beautiful and lovely color! 



theITbag said:


> Twinsies!   Looks gorgeous!!![emoji133]



Thanks so much dear! [emoji133][emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## 30gold

Front and back


----------



## millivanilli

30gold said:


> View attachment 3420070
> View attachment 3420072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front and back


Did I already hear from you? A SA told me that a customer made pillows of her scarfs.. wondering if it's you?


----------



## 30gold

millivanilli said:


> Did I already hear from you? A SA told me that a customer made pillows of her scarfs.. wondering if it's you?


I don't think it was me, but I frame most of mine and just started with the pillows.  Fun


----------



## millivanilli

How do you do the framing? I have one I want to frame but hav
e no clue how to do... 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## millivanilli

Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hclubfan

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG [emoji7]. First time out with my new jige.
> 
> View attachment 3419789



So beautiful!!  A Jige is the final piece I want to add to my handbag collection.  I just love the colour you chose!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## millivanilli

hclubfan said:


> So beautiful!!  A Jige is the final piece I want to add to my handbag collection.  I just love the colour you chose!




me too! I want to have a jige, I love them so much.


----------



## LovEmAll

hclubfan said:


> So beautiful!!  A Jige is the final piece I want to add to my handbag collection.  I just love the colour you chose!



Thank you so much! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253].  You should definitely check them out.  So comfortable to carry...I see me using this beauty a ton for the weekend and summer nights. There's one on sale in H.com.  I think it's the same color.  



millivanilli said:


> me too! I want to have a jige, I love them so much.



Millivanilli (love your name btw!). Hope you get one soon!   Such a nice and comfy clutch


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here.
> Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.


Wow, so beautiful.  Thank you very much for sharing.  Loving it.


----------



## birkin10600

pazt said:


> Friday dinner date carrying my rose confetti Epsom Kelly pochette & wearing rose nacarat  bangle
> 
> View attachment 3417820


So pretty pink!


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day



Impeccable taste!  [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## weibandy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day


So stunnng!!


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here.
> Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3419974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419975



OMG Greande in Evercolor is even more STUNNING!!!! Enjoy this BEAUTY!


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> OMG Greande in Evercolor is even more STUNNING!!!! Enjoy this BEAUTY!



Thank you so much! [emoji173]️


----------



## mygoodies

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day



Purple PERFECTION [emoji108][emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day



Darn it, why can I like this picture only once??? [emoji171][emoji7][emoji171]


----------



## pazt

birkin10600 said:


> So pretty pink!



Thank you


----------



## Hat Trick

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day


Fabulous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl




----------



## NikkisABagGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day



Beautiful!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meridian

Family dinner outing with my Rubis Birkin 30 and H gladiator sandals. Thx for letting me share


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meridian said:


> Family dinner outing with my Rubis Birkin 30 and H gladiator sandals. Thx for letting me share
> View attachment 3420618



Such a great outfit, *meridian*! Your Rubis B30 is gorgeous and your sandals are right on trend! 

Also, thanks for all the love ladies and gents!


----------



## Onthego

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day


This is stunning. I totally missed when you got this bag. Love love anemone.Either hardware is fine, but the gold is perfection.


----------



## meridian

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Such a great outfit, *meridian*! Your Rubis B30 is gorgeous and your sandals are right on trend!
> 
> Also, thanks for all the love ladies and gents!



Thank you so much!  You're always so fashionable so I take that as a great compliment coming from you [emoji4]


----------



## LovEmAll

Today definitely felt like a Monday...until I I grab Ms Rouge on my way home [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> Today definitely felt like a Monday...until I I grab Ms Rouge on my way home [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3420704


So beautiful. Love the color and the hardware, looks great with navy, you look great!


----------



## 30gold

millivanilli said:


> How do you do the framing? I have one I want to frame but hav
> e no clue how to do...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using PurseForum mobile app


Do you have a Micheals or s frame shop near you?  If so take it there and they can walk you through the frame and glass.  I recommend the glare free glass.  Choose a frame that compliments your beautiful scarf.  It can be addicting.  I have 13 throughout my home.  Enjoy!


----------



## 30gold

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day


Stunning!


----------



## LovEmAll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So beautiful. Love the color and the hardware, looks great with navy, you look great!



You are so sweet Nikki! [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8]. Thanks so much!  I hope I'm not boring everyone with so many pics of Ms Rouge.  I just love her so much, I wear her every Chance I get [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## peppers90

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day


Perfection!


----------



## peppers90

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG [emoji7]. First time out with my new jige.
> 
> View attachment 3419789


Beautiful Jige!  Congrats!


----------



## peppers90

tabbi001 said:


> I love everything! Great outfit especially your shoes!





Hermezzy said:


> LOVE how you wear Bambou- it's a stunning color, ofc, but you really pull it off beautifully.





hclubfan said:


> You look fabulous peppers90!  That cw of Patchwork is perfect with your beautiful KP!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Wonderful Summer colors.





appl said:


> You look gorgeous and adorable. I love the colors and the whole composition. You look amazing!!



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## LovEmAll

peppers90 said:


> Beautiful Jige!  Congrats!



Thanks for letting me share [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## atelierforward

LovEmAll said:


> Today definitely felt like a Monday...until I I grab Ms Rouge on my way home [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3420704


 Beautiful outfit combo! Love rouge casaque


----------



## needlv

LovEmAll said:


> Today definitely felt like a Monday...until I I grab Ms Rouge on my way home [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3420704


perfect outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovEmAll

atelierforward said:


> Beautiful outfit combo! Love rouge casaque



Thank so much dear! [emoji8][emoji253]



needlv said:


> perfect outfit!



Thank you so much! [emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## nyetnof

Bringing my new Lindy 26 Taurillon Clemence in Blue Paon out for the first time [emoji5][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## hermesBB

Traveling with my rouge tri-leather croc kelly:
In Chanel summer dress and in Jeans 
Thx for letting me share~~~


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day



You look stunning Vigee [emoji171] I think you carry red so well but this is absolutely gorgeous! You inspire me to wear a nice summerdress as soon as I get home from the weekend house [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day



Wow, you look stunning.


----------



## suziez

hermesBB said:


> Traveling with my rouge tri-leather croc kelly:
> In Chanel summer dress and in Jeans
> Thx for letting me share~~~
> View attachment 3421004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421005


Beyond fantastic.....


----------



## LovEmAll

nyetnof said:


> Bringing my new Lindy 26 Taurillon Clemence in Blue Paon out for the first time [emoji5][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3421002


Love love love bleu paon!  She's beautiful



hermesBB said:


> Traveling with my rouge tri-leather croc kelly:
> In Chanel summer dress and in Jeans
> Thx for letting me share~~~
> View attachment 3421004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421005


Wow!  Stunning k! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hermesBB said:


> Traveling with my rouge tri-leather croc kelly:
> In Chanel summer dress and in Jeans
> Thx for letting me share~~~
> View attachment 3421004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421005


Beautiful and I love the wider strap.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

nyetnof said:


> Bringing my new Lindy 26 Taurillon Clemence in Blue Paon out for the first time [emoji5][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3421002


Blue Paon is so gorgeous and unique. Great bag!


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day



Super nice color.  Very memorable.


----------



## cremel

hermesBB said:


> Traveling with my rouge tri-leather croc kelly:
> In Chanel summer dress and in Jeans
> Thx for letting me share~~~
> View attachment 3421004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421005



Awesome combination. The jeans and shoes look perfect on you. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here.
> Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3419974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419975



This bag looks great. It's much nicer when in action. I saw it in the shop and was thinking whether it would look nice on the street.  Turned out its great. [emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> My Etain K35 with contrast stitch and Celine sneaks
> 
> View attachment 3419196



Ah the shoes in action!!! Look super comfy!![emoji7][emoji7]love this combo.


----------



## birkin10600

hermesBB said:


> Traveling with my rouge tri-leather croc kelly:
> In Chanel summer dress and in Jeans
> Thx for letting me share~~~
> View attachment 3421004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421005


Love everything i see!


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day



You always look so perfect VigeeLeBrun! The purple combo is just stunning! 



suziez said:


> Beyond fantastic.....



Thank you Suziez!



LovEmAll said:


> Love love love bleu paon!  She's beautiful
> 
> Wow!  Stunning k! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you LovEmAll!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful and I love the wider strap.



Thank you NikkisABagGirl! The strap is from my other red kelly. It seems to work better for summer.




cremel said:


> Awesome combination. The jeans and shoes look perfect on you. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you cremel. The jeans are from UO. Soft and comfy fit. 



birkin10600 said:


> Love everything i see!



Thank you birkin10600!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational 

This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.


Vigee - I'm a sucker of neutrals and this is one of my favorite photos of yours.  This is the color that I could wear 365 days ! A great color palette on you.


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.



Stunning. A lesson in elegance.


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.


Vigeelebrun, your style is just impeccable....so chic and elegant!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here.
> Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3419974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419975


Congratulations periogirl! May I know how much does it hold compare to Roulis?
Does it have any pocket or compartment!?
TIA[emoji8]


----------



## bagalogist

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Anemone B35 in action again, another warm weather day [emoji813]


Love the entire assemble. Elegant and classy


----------



## atelierforward

nyetnof said:


> Bringing my new Lindy 26 Taurillon Clemence in Blue Paon out for the first time [emoji5][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3421002


LOVE the color. Big congrats!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.



So elegant! Love love love


----------



## Nahreen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.



You are so good at pairing your outfits VigeeLe. I wish I had the patience to do the same.


----------



## franhueso

[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Congratulations periogirl! May I know how much does it hold compare to Roulis?
> Does it have any pocket or compartment!?
> TIA[emoji8]



My dear, it holds less than the regular Roulis bec it is single gusset. The inside has 2 slip pockets, front and back. It's basically like a single gusset Constance Elan. Unfortunately I could not get a good interior pic. [emoji1]


----------



## nyetnof

LovEmAll said:


> Love love love bleu paon!  She's beautiful





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Blue Paon is so gorgeous and unique. Great bag!





atelierforward said:


> LOVE the color. Big congrats!!



Thank you you all [emoji5]

I'm still 'getting used to' the color [emoji87] It's such a fun, unique color! It looks different under different lighting [emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]

Hopefully will take some OOTD like photos [emoji14]


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.



You look fabulous, as always Vigee!! And I have been searching high and low for a neutral Ano cuff like that one for ages! It must be heavenly in ficelle!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.



Very chic Vigee, hope you're enjoying the West Coast!


----------



## MSO13

Lots of H going on today in a very casual way, March mules, Etain K35 SO Contrast Stitch, H Apple Watch and Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee bracelet with jeans and a tee


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marbella8

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lots of H going on today in a very casual way, March mules, Etain K35 SO Contrast Stitch, H Apple Watch and Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee bracelet with jeans and a tee
> View attachment 3422503


I never get tired of looking at your Etain with contrast stitching.  I really love it, makes Etain look great!


----------



## MSO13

marbella8 said:


> I never get tired of looking at your Etain with contrast stitching.  I really love it, makes Etain look great!


it makes the color more cool gray toned, right? It's like a weird optical illusion because I looked at another Etain bag last week and they're the same color. It somehow takes out the slight brown/purple tone.


----------



## marbella8

MrsOwen3 said:


> it makes the color more cool gray toned, right? It's like a weird optical illusion because I looked at another Etain bag last week and they're the same color. It somehow takes out the slight brown/purple tone.



Yes, exactly, and I think that's why I really like yours.  My friend has an Etain with regular stitching, in a B35, and it is much more brown and muted.  The bag was meant to be yours


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> Lots of H going on today in a very casual way, March mules, Etain K35 SO Contrast Stitch, H Apple Watch and Chaine D'Ancre Enchainee bracelet with jeans and a tee
> View attachment 3422503


Nice. I am super casual, so I love it.


----------



## arlv8500

nyetnof said:


> Bringing my new Lindy 26 Taurillon Clemence in Blue Paon out for the first time [emoji5][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3421002



This is such a lovely colour!


----------



## yvimaus

My new to me Hermés Birkin in black! 
So beautiful ...


----------



## millivanilli

Gratulations!


----------



## littleblackbag

periogirl28 said:


> Barenia for summer [emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3417903


O.M.G you look stunning here. This look is perfect!


----------



## periogirl28

littleblackbag said:


> O.M.G you look stunning here. This look is perfect!



Many, many thanks for a compliment that makes me blush! [emoji253]


----------



## littleblackbag

periogirl28 said:


> Many, many thanks for a compliment that makes me blush! [emoji253]


No, thank you for such a chic, classy look. And I'm in love with that picotin.


----------



## Monique1004

Grey kind of day...


----------



## Rami00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.


You look absolutely stunning! I am all about neutrals ❤️


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> Traveling with my rouge tri-leather croc kelly:
> In Chanel summer dress and in Jeans
> Thx for letting me share~~~
> View attachment 3421004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421005



Love your outfit, *hermesBB* ~ you look amazing and that K is beyond words.


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️as always you look beautiful and elegant. I enjoy looking at your photos.  Things are matched very well. I don't think you look that serious. [emoji1][emoji1]just elegance and quiet.


----------



## cremel

Monique1004 said:


> Grey kind of day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422903



Great shoes and bags. Love that cats twilly !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.



Dear VigeeLeBrun: I have such a soft spot for your head to toe neutral look! Beyond words!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.



Once again and as always, absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Gina123

Driving to work today with gold B30 as my passenger. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji175]


----------



## sfc_rp

meridian said:


> Family dinner outing with my Rubis Birkin 30 and H gladiator sandals. Thx for letting me share
> View attachment 3420618



Love the color of your B30


----------



## sfc_rp

My lindy 26 on passenger seat today


----------



## LuckyBitch

Gina123 said:


> Driving to work today with gold B30 as my passenger. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423251


Absolutely beautiful! This is my HG bag. I don't know if I'll ever get it but I can dream, can't I?


----------



## cremel

Gina123 said:


> Driving to work today with gold B30 as my passenger. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423251



Great idea!!! What do you have in the gun shape pouch?[emoji1]


----------



## cremel

sfc_rp said:


> My lindy 26 on passenger seat today



Love the color of your twilly. [emoji173]️


----------



## Hermes Only

Happy Summer.. Hope Everyone's having a great summer.. Thanks for letting me share❤️

Tom Ford for YSL tank, Banana Republic Linen Pants, Warby Parker Sunnies and H B40 Tricolor SO Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris Tourtourelle  





Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear Runway Collection Linen Shirt, Forever 21 Olive Shorts and H Massai GM in Orange H, Griolet Clic-H, PetitH Silk Bracelet, Ray Bans Aviator Sunnies


----------



## Hermes Only

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.


Vigee.. You always look Sooo Elegant and Stunning.. I LOVE this pic!


----------



## edsltan

Gina123 said:


> Driving to work today with gold B30 as my passenger. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423251


How much is this in USD?


----------



## Gina123

edsltan said:


> How much is this in USD?



Hi, are you asking about B30? You can find the price in reference library/ current prices. In US, it cost $10,900 for a new bag.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gina123

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer.. Hope Everyone's having a great summer.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]️
> 
> Tom Ford for YSL tank, Banana Republic Linen Pants, Warby Parker Sunnies and H B40 Tricolor SO Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris Tourtourelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear Runway Collection Linen Shirt, Forever 21 Olive Shorts and H Massai GM in Orange H, Griolet Clic-H, PetitH Silk Bracelet, Ray Bans Aviator Sunnies



Hermes Only - You rock! [emoji869][emoji7][emoji869]
Love your tri and Orange Massai!


----------



## edsltan

Gina123 said:


> Hi, are you asking about B30? You can find the price in reference library/ current prices. In US, it cost $10,900 for a new bag.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks! So it's really not that far from chanel. Interesting.


----------



## Gina123

edsltan said:


> Thanks! So it's really not that far from chanel. Interesting.



It depends. If you are comparing med classic flap, $4900 vs 30 cm. birkin.

Great price reference guide on ********. Google buying bags after brexit.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## edsltan

Gina123 said:


> It depends. If you are comparing med classic flap, $4900 vs 30 cm. birkin.
> 
> Great price reference guide on ********. Google buying bags after brexit.


Have always been about the classic flap for chanel. I think you can just save up a little. By the way, does Hermes increase prices like chanel (once or twice a year)?


----------



## Hermes Only

Gina123 said:


> Hermes Only - You rock! [emoji869][emoji7][emoji869]
> Love your tri and Orange Massai!


Thank You Sweetie.. Appreciate it.. Hugs!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer.. Hope Everyone's having a great summer.. Thanks for letting me share❤️
> 
> Tom Ford for YSL tank, Banana Republic Linen Pants, Warby Parker Sunnies and H B40 Tricolor SO Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris Tourtourelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear Runway Collection Linen Shirt, Forever 21 Olive Shorts and H Massai GM in Orange H, Griolet Clic-H, PetitH Silk Bracelet, Ray Bans Aviator Sunnies



I love your joy HO, it always makes me smile along with you


----------



## Gina123

edsltan said:


> Have always been about the classic flap for chanel. I think you can just save up a little. By the way, does Hermes increase prices like chanel (once or twice a year)?



Yes and no. In current economy, euro and gbp being record low, Hermes has not raised birkin or Kelly bag price in US. However, H raised prices on other bags, 5-9%.
I think Chanel will increase their price in 2016.


----------



## Hermes Only

papertiger said:


> I love your joy HO, it always makes me smile along with you


Thank You LUV... I'm glad I can make you smile.. a little "Orange" dose brings smiles to everybody.. I appreciate you lovely post.. Kisses!!


----------



## edsltan

Gina123 said:


> Yes and no. In current economy, euro and gbp being record low, Hermes has not raised birkin or Kelly bag price in US. However, H raised prices on other bags, 5-9%.
> I think Chanel will increase their price in 2016.


Already did. Here in canada.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Only said:


> Vigee.. You always look Sooo Elegant and Stunning.. I LOVE this pic!



Right back at you, boyfriend! You are rocking those Dolce and H outfits!


----------



## Keren16

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.



You look truly beautiful!
Neutrals are difficult to pull off for many & you do so well!!


----------



## hclubfan

Gina123 said:


> Driving to work today with gold B30 as my passenger. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423251



Love your gold birkin (twins with you)!  I'm so curious about the pouch you have hanging on it...what do you use it for?


----------



## hclubfan

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer.. Hope Everyone's having a great summer.. Thanks for letting me share❤️
> 
> Tom Ford for YSL tank, Banana Republic Linen Pants, Warby Parker Sunnies and H B40 Tricolor SO Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris Tourtourelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear Runway Collection Linen Shirt, Forever 21 Olive Shorts and H Massai GM in Orange H, Griolet Clic-H, PetitH Silk Bracelet, Ray Bans Aviator Sunnies



Fabulous!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer.. Hope Everyone's having a great summer.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]️
> 
> Tom Ford for YSL tank, Banana Republic Linen Pants, Warby Parker Sunnies and H B40 Tricolor SO Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris Tourtourelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear Runway Collection Linen Shirt, Forever 21 Olive Shorts and H Massai GM in Orange H, Griolet Clic-H, PetitH Silk Bracelet, Ray Bans Aviator Sunnies



Awesome action pics!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

BBC said:


> Awesome action pics!!!


Thank you


----------



## Hermes Only

hclubfan said:


> Fabulous!!!!


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Gina123

hclubfan said:


> Love your gold birkin (twins with you)!  I'm so curious about the pouch you have hanging on it...what do you use it for?



Thank you and yay! We have twins. [emoji8]

I use the  pochette as my card holders or for my work id holder or stash some cash in there when I don't want to take my purse. I bought Faure Le Page tote, envelope and accessories from Paris. Love the brand and it's well made.


----------



## cremel

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer.. Hope Everyone's having a great summer.. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]️
> 
> Tom Ford for YSL tank, Banana Republic Linen Pants, Warby Parker Sunnies and H B40 Tricolor SO Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris Tourtourelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear Runway Collection Linen Shirt, Forever 21 Olive Shorts and H Massai GM in Orange H, Griolet Clic-H, PetitH Silk Bracelet, Ray Bans Aviator Sunnies



You rock Hermes Only. Love your top from DG. The bag colors are absolutely awesome! Great pictures. [emoji7][emoji39]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

sfc_rp said:


> My lindy 26 on passenger seat today


Omg!!  So beautiful.


----------



## Hermes Only

cremel said:


> You rock Hermes Only. Love your top from DG. The bag colors are absolutely awesome! Great pictures. [emoji7][emoji39]


Thank you.. I LOVE Dolce Gabbana..it's Timeless and Classic.. I appreciate the compliments.. And I LOVE your Panthere Pardus avatar


----------



## howardu09

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer.. Hope Everyone's having a great summer.. Thanks for letting me share❤️
> 
> Tom Ford for YSL tank, Banana Republic Linen Pants, Warby Parker Sunnies and H B40 Tricolor SO Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris Tourtourelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear Runway Collection Linen Shirt, Forever 21 Olive Shorts and H Massai GM in Orange H, Griolet Clic-H, PetitH Silk Bracelet, Ray Bans Aviator Sunnies


perfection! you are dressed so well.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer.. Hope Everyone's having a great summer.. Thanks for letting me share❤️
> 
> Tom Ford for YSL tank, Banana Republic Linen Pants, Warby Parker Sunnies and H B40 Tricolor SO Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris Tourtourelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear Runway Collection Linen Shirt, Forever 21 Olive Shorts and H Massai GM in Orange H, Griolet Clic-H, PetitH Silk Bracelet, Ray Bans Aviator Sunnies


Sooper Stylish! I love it!


----------



## hclubfan

Gina123 said:


> Thank you and yay! We have twins. [emoji8]
> 
> I use the  pochette as my card holders or for my work id holder or stash some cash in there when I don't want to take my purse. I bought Faure Le Page tote, envelope and accessories from Paris. Love the brand and it's well made.
> 
> View attachment 3423871



Thanks for the reply Gina! I've never heard of that line. I really love the print on the items you bought. The clutch with the tassel is so cute!


----------



## Gina123

hclubfan said:


> Thanks for the reply Gina! I've never heard of that line. I really love the print on the items you bought. The clutch with the tassel is so cute!



Thank you! It also comes in different colors. 
[emoji175]


----------



## Gina123

Casual Friday and I'm driving in to work in DH's car and passenger


----------



## Gina123

With photo


----------



## birkin10600

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Summer.. Hope Everyone's having a great summer.. Thanks for letting me share❤️
> 
> Tom Ford for YSL tank, Banana Republic Linen Pants, Warby Parker Sunnies and H B40 Tricolor SO Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris Tourtourelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear Runway Collection Linen Shirt, Forever 21 Olive Shorts and H Massai GM in Orange H, Griolet Clic-H, PetitH Silk Bracelet, Ray Bans Aviator Sunnies


You rock my fabulous friend!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Gina123 said:


> Thank you and yay! We have twins. [emoji8]
> 
> I use the  pochette as my card holders or for my work id holder or stash some cash in there when I don't want to take my purse. I bought Faure Le Page tote, envelope and accessories from Paris. Love the brand and it's well made.
> 
> View attachment 3423871


Why, oh why do they not have an online store?! 
Now you have me obsessed with finding a pompon. The pochette is super cute as well.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.


I know I’m days late on this one but I just have to say, you are absolutely gorgeous VigeeLeBrun! Your K and entire outfit are so classic.


----------



## Rami00

Friday night deets! Jigé in argile color.


----------



## sanmi

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3424844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night deets! Jigé in argile color.



Stunning gorgeous bag.... [emoji178]


----------



## Keren16

sanmi said:


> Stunning gorgeous bag.... [emoji178]



I agree ... and the "accessories" compliment it perfectly [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## luxi_max

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3424844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night deets! Jigé in argile color.



Love the Jige and every piece in your collection!.  I am rebuilding my collection after letting go many unused bags.  Hopefully to stay below 10 bags that cover all occasions


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## millivanilli

Gina123 said:


> Thank you and yay! We have twins. [emoji8]
> 
> I use the  pochette as my card holders or for my work id holder or stash some cash in there when I don't want to take my purse. I bought Faure Le Page tote, envelope and accessories from Paris. Love the brand and it's well made.
> 
> View attachment 3423871




Oh I love all of it but most I love the scarf (?). Please give me a hint where to purchase?

*note to myself: I should go to anonymos scarfoholics right now*


----------



## millivanilli

LittleMsMelody said:


> Why, oh why do they not have an online store?!
> Now you have me obsessed with finding a pompon. The pochette is super cute as well.




Hahaa, you are on the same milestone as I was minutes before They only have Facebook but it seems as if you can order by mail?


----------



## mistikat

Gina123 said:


> It depends. If you are comparing med classic flap, $4900 vs 30 cm. birkin.
> 
> Great price reference guide on ********. Google buying bags after brexit.





edsltan said:


> Have always been about the classic flap for chanel. I think you can just save up a little. By the way, does Hermes increase prices like chanel (once or twice a year)?





Gina123 said:


> Yes and no. In current economy, euro and gbp being record low, Hermes has not raised birkin or Kelly bag price in US. However, H raised prices on other bags, 5-9%.
> I think Chanel will increase their price in 2016.





edsltan said:


> Already did. Here in canada.



Please consider putting these in the Hermes/Chanel pricing threads as this discussion is for photos of people wearing their Hermes. Thanks!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Going out tonight. It looks light but it is pm. CDC and SO 30B


----------



## Pursebop

_*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 When both your passengers are irresistible *_...*Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & pup ROCKY
*


----------



## hclubfan

******** said:


> _*
> View attachment 3425924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When both your passengers are irresistible *_...*Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & pup ROCKY*



Oh my GOD, look at that face!!! The Kelly is a stunner too, but Rocky steals the show!


----------



## hclubfan

Sarah_sarah said:


> Going out tonight. It looks light but it is pm. CDC and SO 30B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425890



Beautiful SO...is the exterior etain?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hclubfan said:


> Beautiful SO...is the exterior etain?



Thanks hclubfan. Yes, etain exterior and Rose confetti interior. [emoji254][emoji178]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> _*
> View attachment 3425924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When both your passengers are irresistible *_...*Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & pup ROCKY*


Love, **********! Your entire pic is adorbs.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.

Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or bathing suit all day long!



You look stunning in neutrals. Just stunning.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look stunning in neutrals. Just stunning.



Thanks *PP*, it seems like all that I have packed are neutral outfits for this vacation!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!



*Vigee*, you are always classy and elegant!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, you are always classy and elegant!



*chincac*, coming from you ~ you are my definition of classic style and refined elegance ~ I consider this to be a lovely compliment. Thanks!


----------



## Fairy

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3424844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night deets! Jigé in argile color.


Congratulations on the engagement Rami .. Whats the ring specs


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!




Ok, this is too funny Vigee....I have the EXACT same bed in our daughters' room in our place in Florida!  We are clearly on the same wave length in terms of design and all things H!  I would KILL for that cw of giraffes.  I hadn't started seriously collecting H shawls when this was first issued, and I'm hoping they issue it again some day.  It is the perfect neutral shawl.  Enjoy your visit with your daughters in LA (one of mine lives in NY, so I know how exciting it must be to spend some time with them?)


----------



## Rami00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!



Absolutely gorgeous! Neutrals rock! I loveeeee your dress.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gina123 said:


> Thank you and yay! We have twins. [emoji8]
> 
> I use the  pochette as my card holders or for my work id holder or stash some cash in there when I don't want to take my purse. I bought Faure Le Page tote, envelope and accessories from Paris. Love the brand and it's well made.
> 
> View attachment 3423871



This Faure Le Page tote and envelope from Paris are on my wish list ~ one of the few things not from H that are absolutely sensational. Congrats, *Gina*!


----------



## luxi_max

Went shopping and missed a pouring rain by less than 1 minute.  Phew!!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3424844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night deets! Jigé in argile color.


Priceless Rami00, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Tall1Grl

******** said:


> _*
> View attachment 3425924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When both your passengers are irresistible *_...*Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & pup ROCKY*


Omg! Love love love Rocky(He reminds me of our Lucky who passed away several yrs ago)...and of course your k ********! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Gina123

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This Faure Le Page tote and envelope from Paris are on my wish list ~ one of the few things not from H that are absolutely sensational. Congrats, *Gina*!



Thank you vigeelebrun! [emoji8]

Pompoms are cute, too. [emoji6]


----------



## Gina123

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!



You look stunning & love your Ghillies Kelly! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

millivanilli said:


> Oh I love all of it but most I love the scarf (?). Please give me a hint where to purchase?
> 
> *note to myself: I should go to anonymos scarfoholics right now*



The shawl is from Hermes. I have to find the tag or receipt to get the name of the shawl. When I do find it, I'll contact you.

And thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Zookzik

Happy Sunday ))


----------



## Tall1Grl

Zookzik said:


> Happy Sunday ))
> 
> View attachment 3427024


Really lovely photo!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3426788
> 
> 
> *Went shopping and missed a pouring rain by less than 1 minute*.  Phew!!!!



Love your pic and your B is glorious with the contrasting rodeo on it. 

Rain is a huge problem and I am so GLAD that you missed it ~ I remember having lunch at Fred's at Barney's with my family and the clouds had opened up and was pouring down buckets of rain after we had finished our meal. I actually carry a folded Glad white trash bag in each of my Bs/Ks for just this type of weather situation and promptly put my new SO in it. My daughters and I had a good laugh over this ~ mommy and her B snug in a Glad trash bag running down Madison Ave to our parking lot. I must admit not one raindrop touched it.


----------



## luxi_max

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your pic and your B is glorious with the contrasting rodeo on it.
> 
> Rain is a huge problem and I am so GLAD that you missed it ~ I remember having lunch at Fred's at Barney's with my family and the clouds had opened up and was pouring down buckets of rain after we had finished our meal. I actually carry a folded Glad white trash bag in each of my Bs/Ks for just this type of weather situation and promptly put my new SO in it. My daughters and I had a good laugh over this ~ mommy and her B snug in a Glad trash bag running down Madison Ave to our parking lot. I must admit not one raindrop touched it.



Thanks, VigeeLeBrun!  You are so kind! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

I am so glad that your SO was safe.  Hope you and your daughter did not get soaked either.  Carrying a folded Glad bag is a brilliant idea!!!  I will copy you and have one in each of my bag too

Have a great evening!


----------



## luxi_max

Zookzik said:


> Happy Sunday ))
> 
> View attachment 3427024



The pic looks so nice!  Love your DWR furniture!!!!


----------



## ANN-11

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!


So classyyyyy so beautiful


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## miah100

Bolide 45 Relax on our way back from a long weekend


----------



## ashlie

miah100 said:


> Bolide 45 Relax on our way back from a long weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427140
> View attachment 3427141



I love seeing people on the train with such great bags and accessories. Especially from H. [emoji7] you look great!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your pic and your B is glorious with the contrasting rodeo on it.
> 
> Rain is a huge problem and I am so GLAD that you missed it ~ I remember having lunch at Fred's at Barney's with my family and the clouds had opened up and was pouring down buckets of rain after we had finished our meal. I actually carry a folded Glad white trash bag in each of my Bs/Ks for just this type of weather situation and promptly put my new SO in it. My daughters and I had a good laugh over this ~ mommy and her B snug in a Glad trash bag running down Madison Ave to our parking lot. I must admit not one raindrop touched it.



I can totally picture this, Vigee, and I bet I know which parking lot, too! 
On the rare occasion where it's really pouring, I use the rain cover that comes with the bag, but actually the Glad is much better!

(FYI the Best Parking app gives you an awesome discount for that lot on 61st, I saved $20 parking there this week - more $ for H!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> I can totally picture this, Vigee, and I bet I know which parking lot, too!
> On the rare occasion where it's really pouring, I use the rain cover that comes with the bag, but actually the Glad is much better!
> 
> (FYI the *Best Parking app* gives you an awesome discount for that lot on 61st, I saved $20 parking there this week - more $ for H!)



You are probably right about the parking lot but the big news to me is a BEST PARKING APP. Woot Woot ~ I am looking for it now on my iPhone, thanks *BBC*.


----------



## San2222

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3426788
> 
> 
> Went shopping and missed a pouring rain by less than 1 minute.  Phew!!!!


Sooo pretty! What color is this? Rouge cassaque or grenat?


----------



## San2222

My rouge grenat went shopping with me on Sunday...her first time out ever!


----------



## Mirame

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!


 Simply stunning!


----------



## Louis74

miah100 said:


> Bolide 45 Relax on our way back from a long weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427140
> View attachment 3427141




Stunning! The Bolide 45 is probably going to be my next bag. Is this bag in "fauve"?


----------



## millivanilli

Today I did not want to go to the gym so I had to persuade myself....


----------



## hopiko

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!



Vig,  you look absolutely flawless in the picture!  You bag is a major WOW!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

San2222 said:


> My rouge grenat went shopping with me on Sunday...her first time out ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427200



*San*, that rouge grenat B GHW is a standout ~ H makes the best reds and this one is a winner. Also, your oran sandals are perfect with your outfit. You look great! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## luxi_max

San2222 said:


> Sooo pretty! What color is this? Rouge cassaque or grenat?



Thanks for the compliment!  The pic does not capture its color well.  It is rouge granance.  The color is brighter/true red irl.


----------



## SandySummer

Some company at the dentist this morning


----------



## Kendie26

Hi all-my first time visiting Hermes threads. I look forward to scrolling back & seeing all of your amazing bags! [emoji4]
First time I used my ruby Dogon last night as a clutch.


----------



## Gina123

millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3427331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did not want to go to the gym so I had to persuade myself....



You are one stylish gal at the gym![emoji16]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovEmAll

Oh gosh I missed so much this weekend!  Everyone's pics are lovely! 



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3424844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night deets! Jigé in argile color.



Gorgeous as always Rami!



Sarah_sarah said:


> Going out tonight. It looks light but it is pm. CDC and SO 30B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425890



So edgy and cool...love your outfit.



******** said:


> _*
> View attachment 3425924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When both your passengers are irresistible *_...*Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & pup ROCKY
> *



Completely irresistible ********!  Love the fendi strap with you K[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Okay, this I promise is  the last #OOTD with my Ghillies. Backstory is that I brought my anemone B35 GHW and argile/etoupe K32 PHW to LA/BH on the West Coast and find that I am wearing my Ghillies so much more! Must be the weather, the smaller bag or the color scheme that I packed.
> 
> Here is my last Ghillies pic for the next few weeks until I get back on the East Coast. Then I will disappear because I will be in sweats or a bathing suit all day long!



Oh VigeeLeBrun your style is just so elegant and classic. Your looks are absolute perfection!  Have fun sunbathing and relaxing! [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3426788
> 
> 
> Went shopping and missed a pouring rain by less than 1 minute.  Phew!!!!



Phew is right!  You B is so gorgeous luxi! [emoji173]️


Zookzik said:


> Happy Sunday ))
> 
> View attachment 3427024



Beautiful pic!


miah100 said:


> Bolide 45 Relax on our way back from a long weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427140
> View attachment 3427141



Love your bolide miah!


millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3427331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I did not want to go to the gym so I had to persuade myself....



Omg!  Love this pic.  What a great motivation for [emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3427448
> 
> 
> Some company at the dentist this morning


Now that's the way to go to the dentist!  Making it all better with a gorgeous B [emoji6]



Kendie26 said:


> Hi all-my first time visiting Hermes threads. I look forward to scrolling back & seeing all of your amazing bags! [emoji4]
> First time I used my ruby Dogon last night as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427467



Lovely color!  Thanks for sharing [emoji7]


----------



## howardu09

Zookzik said:


> Happy Sunday ))
> 
> View attachment 3427024


What a lovely home. I'd like to move right in. Thanks for sharing this BLISS!


----------



## weibandy

Zookzik said:


> Happy Sunday ))
> 
> View attachment 3427024


This is tunning!  Love the tonal look of everything.  Your pico is beautiful.  What color is that?


----------



## LaenaLovely

It's been ages since I've been on here...but enjoying the recent pics!  All gorgeous!  I was picking out some fabrics and wallpaper samples today for a dining room redecoration and just realized why I liked one print in particular!  Is it wrong to plan your decor around a favorite H color?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> *Vigee*, you are always classy and elegant!


+1 !!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LaenaLovely said:


> It's been ages since I've been on here...but enjoying the recent pics!  All gorgeous!  I was picking out some fabrics and wallpaper samples today for a dining room redecoration and just realized why I liked one print in particular!  *Is it wrong to plan your decor around a favorite H color?*
> View attachment 3428038



*Laena*, haha I think that it is a splendid idea ~ love your color coordination!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> It's been ages since I've been on here...but enjoying the recent pics!  All gorgeous!  I was picking out some fabrics and wallpaper samples today for a dining room redecoration and just realized why I liked one print in particular!  Is it wrong to plan your decor around a favorite H color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428038



Beautiful! Nice to hear from you.


----------



## Mrs D.L.

My son before he turn 1 in the B35 (sorry for the poor quality pic)


----------



## LaenaLovely

Mrs D.L. said:


> My son before he turn 1 in the B35 (sorry for the poor quality pic)



Omg!  What could make a b better?  An adorable little boy!  Happy birthday cutie!


----------



## LaenaLovely

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Laena*, haha I think that it is a splendid idea ~ love your color coordination!



Thanks so much!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mrs D.L. said:


> My son before he turn 1 in the B35 (sorry for the poor quality pic)


What an adorable pic!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Glad you missed the rain. Got keep this cutie looking her best, gorgeous!


----------



## Zookzik

Tall1Grl said:


> Really lovely photo!!



Thank you


----------



## Zookzik

luxi_max said:


> The pic looks so nice!  Love your DWR furniture!!!!



Thank you luxi_max.


----------



## Zookzik

weibandy said:


> This is tunning!  Love the tonal look of everything.  Your pico is beautiful.  What color is that?



It's Taupe. Thanks


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## aimeng

Ok, it is not a Hermes Bag, but the new zebra twilly ! It perfectly matches my Fendi 2 jour
View attachment 3428857


----------



## Rami00

All Gold ✨


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold [emoji92]



*Please drop a fry, please drop a fry, please drop a fry.* 
That doggy is as gorgeous as your bag!


----------



## miah100

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold [emoji92]



I love both your dog and your bag, so cute!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold [emoji92]



Ohh gold b and an adorable pup!  Great shot!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold ✨


We are birkin twins!
Your puppy has the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Turquoise and lagoon


----------



## Hermesaddictt

View attachment 3429505

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Turquoise and lagoon


----------



## papertiger

Kendie26 said:


> Hi all-my first time visiting Hermes threads. I look forward to scrolling back & seeing all of your amazing bags! [emoji4]
> First time I used my ruby Dogon last night as a clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427467



Lovely, and my Dogon twin


----------



## Kendie26

papertiger said:


> Lovely, and my Dogon twin


Oh yay ~ So very nice to meet you dear ruby dogon twin!


----------



## lara0112

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold ✨



pretty!!! I bought the exact same trainers to match my gold Trim....


----------



## LaenaLovely

What's bigger my baby bump or the b?  Ha!  Getting creative w a scarf today.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Hermesaddictt said:


> Turquoise and lagoon



Love this all!  May I ask what scarf that is?


----------



## princessmaggie

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold ✨



The gold looks wonderful with your doggy! I just got a call from my SA about a gold B35 with ghw in Togo which is on my list but I already have the same leather/hardware/size in etoupe and wondering if you think they are too close in the neutral color family to be obvious to me when I would use one and not the other? Appreciate any thoughts as I know you have a great and carefully edited collection!


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold ✨


I always love your photos, so realistic, and perfect, and you carry your H perfectly.  What photo app do you use?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lasttotheparty

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold [emoji92]



You should start a "Pets and Hermes" thread. [emoji190]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lasttotheparty said:


> You should start a "Pets and Hermes" thread. [emoji190]


one already exists babe


----------



## lasttotheparty

Israeli_Flava said:


> one already exists babe



Wow. I am seriously late to the party. [emoji39]


----------



## tonkamama

Love all you mod photos  super elegant and classy 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, love all of your pics! Truly inspirational
> 
> This pic is a study in beige, and my oh my I do look so serious!!!
> Argile/Etoupe Ghillies K32, ficelle ano bracelet and my beloved XL folklore summer silk.


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3424844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night deets! Jigé in argile color.


Love your jige


----------



## tonkamama

LaenaLovely said:


> It's been ages since I've been on here...but enjoying the recent pics!  All gorgeous!  I was picking out some fabrics and wallpaper samples today for a dining room redecoration and just realized why I liked one print in particular!  Is it wrong to plan your decor around a favorite H color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428038


Not at all dear..  I just realized that Most of my H matches my home decor .


----------



## tonkamama

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3429780
> 
> 
> What's bigger my baby bump or the b?  Ha!  Getting creative w a scarf today.


Congrats dear you look gorgeous


----------



## tonkamama

Hello ladies I been on and off this thread for a while but I always come back and start from the last post I viewed and admiring all your beautiful action photos with your H...  Thanks for sharing all the beautiful photos 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Sure, here you go:
> View attachment 3419456





LovEmAll said:


> From my IG [emoji7]. First time out with my new jige.
> 
> View attachment 3419789





Icyss said:


> Out & About with Ms. K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419832





periogirl28 said:


> Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here.
> Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3419974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419975





meridian said:


> Family dinner outing with my Rubis Birkin 30 and H gladiator sandals. Thx for letting me share
> View attachment 3420618


----------



## Rami00

princessmaggie said:


> The gold looks wonderful with your doggy! I just got a call from my SA about a gold B35 with ghw in Togo which is on my list but I already have the same leather/hardware/size in etoupe and wondering if you think they are too close in the neutral color family to be obvious to me when I would use one and not the other? Appreciate any thoughts as I know you have a great and carefully edited collection!


Hi Maggie! Thank you! I have Gris T and Gold because I wanted cool and warm neutrals in my collection. It would make a wonderful addition to your collection. Etoupe is more on the greyish color family and gold is in brown. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lasttotheparty said:


> Wow. I am seriously late to the party. [emoji39]


As usual hahahaha by your screen name I guess that's not an unusual thing xoxoxo


----------



## hbr

Double Sans today while out and about!  Using the BE side today which I LOVE. The graphite side is great for the winter months!  Love this bag!  Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## designergoods

Enjoy seeing all your lovely action pics! Here are my noir and vert olive barenia b-35's. Thank you for taking a look


----------



## hbr

designergoods said:


> Enjoy seeing all your lovely action pics! Here are my noir and vert olive barenia b-35's. Thank you for taking a look
> 
> View attachment 3430122



So beautiful!!  Enjoy!


----------



## designergoods

hbr said:


> So beautiful!!  Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## princessmaggie

Rami00 said:


> Hi Maggie! Thank you! I have Gris T and Gold because I wanted cool and warm neutrals in my collection. It would make a wonderful addition to your collection. Etoupe is more on the greyish color family and gold is in brown. Good luck deciding.



You're so kind to respond-thank you! I have a hot date to go take a look at her on Friday-very exciting indeed! I'm going to take my etoupe to compare as I think you're right this is about cool and warm shades of neutral. Your Gris T is stunning btw!! & my HG Jige is definitely Argile thanks to you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sparkledolll

On the 6am train to Paris [emoji23]


----------



## Coolz

Natalie j said:


> On the 6am train to Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430621



Luv your  Constance ! Pretty & classy !!


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> On the 6am train to Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430621



Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Natalie j said:


> On the 6am train to Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430621


very stylish Natalie j! Have a great trip to Paris!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Hermesaddictt said:


> Turquoise and lagoon


Beautiful colors Hermesaddictt!


----------



## Tall1Grl

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3429780
> 
> 
> What's bigger my baby bump or the b?  Ha!  Getting creative w a scarf today.


Love all the colors in this photo! And congratulations on your pregnancy!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Natalie j said:


> On the 6am train to Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430621



*Natalie*, what a GORGEOUS Constance , that color is out of this world divine. Have a wonderful day and thanks for sharing this eye candy with us.


----------



## LuvBirkin

K32 out with Fendi strap today.


----------



## LovEmAll

Natalie j said:


> On the 6am train to Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430621



Beautiful C!  Enjoy Paris [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3430780
> 
> 
> K32 out with Fendi strap today.



Love this combination! What colors are they?  Your K is so special [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold ✨


I don't know which I love more your gold B or gold gingy!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LuvBirkin

LovEmAll said:


> Love this combination! What colors are they?  Your K is so special [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! It is Etain, graphite and black. IRL it's slightly darker.


----------



## lulilu

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3430780
> 
> 
> K32 out with Fendi strap today.



Love the tri=color kelly!  My HG kelly would have similar tri-colors:  noir, grisT and graphite.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Coolz said:


> Luv your  Constance ! Pretty & classy !!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Enjoy!!!





Tall1Grl said:


> very stylish Natalie j! Have a great trip to Paris!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Natalie*, what a GORGEOUS Constance , that color is out of this world divine. Have a wonderful day and thanks for sharing this eye candy with us.



Thank you Ladies! I didn't get a bag in Paris this time. Just means I have to go back again in Sept [emoji6]


----------



## mygoodies

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3430780
> 
> 
> K32 out with Fendi strap today.



Oh my I think I just fallen head over heels with this combo[emoji177][emoji179][emoji177][emoji179] just GORGEOUSSSSSSS[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

Summer sandals and bracelets


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

Natalie j said:


> On the 6am train to Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430621



Beautiful Constance and jewels


----------



## peppers90

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3430780
> 
> 
> K32 out with Fendi strap today.


Strap matches perfectly!


----------



## atelierforward

Natalie j said:


> On the 6am train to Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430621


Beautiful. Constance looks so crisp in that color


----------



## ffy22

sfc_rp said:


> My lindy 26 on passenger seat today


Very pretty!


----------



## sanbao

just got this babe! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

Love your Constance 



Natalie j said:


> On the 6am train to Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430621



Gorgeous K, is it a SO?  


LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3430780
> 
> 
> K32 out with Fendi strap today.



Love your sandals and the arm candies 



peppers90 said:


> Summer sandals and bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3431230


----------



## LuvBirkin

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous K, is it a SO?



Thank you - yes it's an SO from the time when tri-color was allowed. I picked it up in June.


----------



## sfc_rp

sanbao said:


> just got this babe! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431481


Love the color


----------



## sfc_rp

ffy22 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you dear


----------



## heifer

OUT AND ABOUT IN SUNNY LONDON LAST WEEK WITH MY GRAND COMPANION, MY B35 IN FEU WITH SOME TWILLY'S WRAPPED ON THE HANDLES.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hermesaddictt said:


> Turquoise and lagoon


Love you bright Orans. I stalk the website and only ever find colors like black. haha!


----------



## miah100

Running errands today with my B35


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

heifer said:


> OUT AND ABOUT IN SUNNY LONDON LAST WEEK WITH MY GRAND COMPANION, MY B35 IN FEU WITH SOME TWILLY'S WRAPPED ON THE HANDLES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



*heifer*, you look carefree and fantastic ~ love the color feu and your B35 with twillys is truly amazing. Your white sneakers and sunnies are perfection too.


----------



## ffy22

Blue for the summer


----------



## Tall1Grl

heifer said:


> OUT AND ABOUT IN SUNNY LONDON LAST WEEK WITH MY GRAND COMPANION, MY B35 IN FEU WITH SOME TWILLY'S WRAPPED ON THE HANDLES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Love your feu bag! Are those superga? Silver metallic?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sanmi

ffy22 said:


> View attachment 3432179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue for the summer



Beautiful color.. [emoji170]


----------



## Rami00

Feeling the gold vibe! B30 in action.


----------



## Rami00

marbella8 said:


> I always love your photos, so realistic, and perfect, and you carry your H perfectly.  What photo app do you use?



Thank you. The photos are taken by iphone


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. The photos are taken by iphone


You are a talented photographer


----------



## Rami00

marbella8 said:


> You are a talented photographer


Thank you sweetheart


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3432464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the gold vibe! B30 in action.



Such a gorgeous photo Rami, and I LOVE both the birkin (twins with you) and the sneakers!


----------



## calflu

sfc_rp said:


> My lindy 26 on passenger seat today



What a great pair!!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3432464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the gold vibe! B30 in action.



LOVE this pic, *Rami* ~ it is truly beautiful.
One question, why oh why does my iPhone 6S NOT take this type of photograph?
Only my "big girl" camera manages to capture images so clearly defined.
Feel free to PM with any tips and tricks to using that iPhone 6S camera, thanks.


----------



## Rami00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this pic, *Rami* ~ it is truly beautiful.
> One question, why oh why does my iPhone 6S NOT take this type of photograph?
> Only my "big girl" camera manages to capture images so clearly defined.
> Feel free to PM with any tips and tricks to using that iPhone 6S camera, thanks.



You are too kind. Trust me whiping the lens right before taking a picture makes a big difference. Monochromatic background also helps. Hope it will make a tiny difference in your next shot.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> You are too kind. Trust me whiping the lens right before taking a picture makes a big difference. Monochromatic background also helps. Hope it will make a tiny difference in your next shot.



Thanks *Rami,* I NEVER wipe the lens ~ like never ever. Will try this out next pic.


----------



## Hat Trick

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3432464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the gold vibe! B30 in action.


What a lovely photo!


----------



## hoonana

went out with my gris t 25 today 
happy saturday! 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ffy22

sanmi said:


> Beautiful color.. [emoji170]


Thanks!


----------



## ari

Traveling jypsiere style [emoji2]


----------



## perlerare

ari said:


> View attachment 3432726
> 
> Traveling jypsiere style [emoji2]


Love the cool vibe !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tall1Grl

ari said:


> View attachment 3432726
> 
> Traveling jypsiere style [emoji2]


Always love your style ari!


----------



## theITbag

hoonana said:


> went out with my gris t 25 today
> happy saturday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful!  Gotta get my hands on something Gris T now!!!


----------



## ari

perlerare said:


> Love the cool vibe !


Thank you perlerare! 


Tall1Grl said:


> Always love your style ari!


Thank you Tall1Grl! You are too kind!


----------



## heifer

Tall1Grl said:


> Love your feu bag! Are those superga? Silver metallic?



Yes, they are silver metallic Superga!!! 
You have a good eye!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

heifer said:


> Yes, they are silver metallic Superga!!!
> You have a good eye!!


Twins! I have the same pair!!!totally cool! ...now if I could just get my hands on feu


----------



## ice75

sanbao said:


> just got this babe! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431481


Hi Sanbao, can I ask what size is your Kelly?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Going out with family. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


----------



## ice75

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Going out with family. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Hi Nikki is this K28?


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this pic, *Rami* ~ it is truly beautiful.
> One question, why oh why does my iPhone 6S NOT take this type of photograph?
> Only my "big girl" camera manages to capture images so clearly defined.
> Feel free to PM with any tips and tricks to using that iPhone 6S camera, thanks.



Ha ha ha last night we were at a friends house - the families together. I stood next to my friend with the Same Exact Phone taking pictures of the kids and hers looked so much better. I was like, wth?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ice75 said:


> Hi Nikki is this K28?


Yes, K28.


----------



## Rami00

Casual weekend vibes. Gris T k32!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Ha ha ha last night we were at a friends house - the families together. I stood next to my friend with the Same Exact Phone taking pictures of the kids and *hers looked so much better. I was like, wth?*



This is ME, *BBC*!!! Every single time there is a photo op, my pics turn out the worst unless I use my high-end "big girl" camera, which is a little bulky to carry everywhere to say the least.


----------



## Momo0

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Going out with family. Thanks for letting me share ladies.



Wow! I'm obsessed with your Kelly... Perfection [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Momo0 said:


> Wow! I'm obsessed with your Kelly... Perfection [emoji7]


Thanks, I love RT. So bright and happy.


----------



## atelierforward

sanbao said:


> just got this babe! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431481


So pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atelierforward

ffy22 said:


> View attachment 3432179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue for the summer


We're bag twins. Don't you just love blue hydra? Such a happy color!


----------



## atelierforward

heifer said:


> OUT AND ABOUT IN SUNNY LONDON LAST WEEK WITH MY GRAND COMPANION, MY B35 IN FEU WITH SOME TWILLY'S WRAPPED ON THE HANDLES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Sunshine is rare in London. I suspect your Feu Birkin brought out the sun!!  Great shade of orange.


----------



## perlerare

hoonana said:


> went out with my gris t 25 today
> happy saturday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


It is so cute, and I love that your twilly are not true twins! It adds such a nice style touch. Congrats!


----------



## millivanilli

ari said:


> View attachment 3432726
> 
> Traveling jypsiere style [emoji2]


 I am a few pictures away from wanting one


----------



## rania1981

heifer said:


> OUT AND ABOUT IN SUNNY LONDON LAST WEEK WITH MY GRAND COMPANION, MY B35 IN FEU WITH SOME TWILLY'S WRAPPED ON THE HANDLES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



You look fabulous!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hoonana said:


> went out with my gris t 25 today
> happy saturday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


So adorable. Love size and color so much!


----------



## rania1981

Posted in So thread as well and here it is again...So excited to share my B 30 special order in sakura/etoupe chevre with brushed ghw and brides de gala mousseline


----------



## millivanilli

rania1981 said:


> Posted in So thread as well and here it is again...So excited to share my B 30 special order in sakura/etoupe chevre with brushed ghw and brides de gala mousseline


ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## theITbag

rania1981 said:


> Posted in So thread as well and here it is again...So excited to share my B 30 special order in sakura/etoupe chevre with brushed ghw and brides de gala mousseline



Woo...woo...woozhoa!


----------



## millivanilli

Fantasie indiennes in Trieste as a top Did not work out as expected but better than the blouse I wore before... I have to start a thread about Trieste. THIS, Ladies and gentlemen is the perfect Italian city.


----------



## Rami00

rania1981 said:


> Posted in So thread as well and here it is again...So excited to share my B 30 special order in sakura/etoupe chevre with brushed ghw and brides de gala mousseline


Stunning!


----------



## rania1981

Rami00 said:


> Stunning!


Thanks Rami! And for your thoughtful advice along the way


----------



## rania1981

millivanilli said:


> Fantasie indiennes in Trieste as a top Did not work out as expected but better than the blouse I wore before... I have to start a thread about Trieste. THIS, Ladies and gentlemen is the perfect Italian city.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433055


Lovely! enjoy italy


----------



## periogirl28

rania1981 said:


> Posted in So thread as well and here it is again...So excited to share my B 30 special order in sakura/etoupe chevre with brushed ghw and brides de gala mousseline


Such a pretty picture!


----------



## periogirl28

H dress keeping me cool on The Highline in New York. Happy weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rania1981

theITbag said:


> Woo...woo...woozhoa!





millivanilli said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood



Thank you ladies!


----------



## rania1981

periogirl28 said:


> Such a pretty picture!


Thank you my under the waves twin, you look fantastic in the H dress!


----------



## jssl1688

At the Norton Simon museum today with gold b and black h clic clac

View attachment 3433171


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rania1981 said:


> Posted in So thread as well and here it is again...So excited to share my B 30 special order in sakura/etoupe chevre with brushed ghw and brides de gala mousseline


Beautiful combo! Love!


----------



## ice75

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes, K28.


Thks dear! A beautiful Kelly!


----------



## doves75

Wine and dine with my Graphite KE. Yup...plastic is still on [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## tonkamama

You look gorgeous with your beautiful feu Birkin. 


heifer said:


> OUT AND ABOUT IN SUNNY LONDON LAST WEEK WITH MY GRAND COMPANION, MY B35 IN FEU WITH SOME TWILLY'S WRAPPED ON THE HANDLES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



Super chic and so cool!!


miah100 said:


> Running errands today with my B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432015



Beautiful blue! 


ffy22 said:


> View attachment 3432179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue for the summer



Love your Goldie 


Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3432464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the gold vibe! B30 in action.


Love your Gris T, size 25 is so cute. 


hoonana said:


> went out with my gris t 25 today
> happy saturday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## atelierforward

rania1981 said:


> Posted in So thread as well and here it is again...So excited to share my B 30 special order in sakura/etoupe chevre with brushed ghw and brides de gala mousseline


Wow. What a great combo on your SO! Wouldn't have thought to put those colors together. It looks amazing. Very special indeed!!


----------



## Rami00

Love jige! Accessories of the day.


----------



## hermesBB

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3428913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Gold [emoji92]



Adorable doggie~~~ such innocent look


----------



## rania1981

atelierforward said:


> Wow. What a great combo on your SO! Wouldn't have thought to put those colors together. It looks amazing. Very special indeed!!


Thanks dear, my SO season options were limited, i myself would have chosen pink on pink but there was only jaipur as the other option which is more coral, hence i got creative and this happened!


----------



## Icyss

Coffee time with Ms. Black Beauty


----------



## doves75

Another H in action paired with wine [emoji485][emoji4][emoji485]


----------



## perlerare

doves75 said:


> Another H in action paired with wine [emoji485][emoji4][emoji485]
> View attachment 3433983


The Bracelet is great, but your ring is ....


----------



## doves75

perlerare said:


> The Bracelet is great, but your ring is ....



Thank you perlerare. Although sometimes H silver is a "little" overprice but still worth it. )
Are we twin by any chance?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## doves75

Another one, hopefully you guys don't mind [emoji4]



My 1st Evy in B Orage TGM , picnic Medor and espionne ring.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Another one, hopefully you guys don't mind [emoji4]
> View attachment 3434010
> 
> 
> My 1st Evy in B Orage TGM , picnic Medor and espionne ring.



Love this, *doves*! Congrats on your first Evie, the picnic Medor  and your espionne ring. They work so well together.


----------



## hclubfan

doves75 said:


> Another one, hopefully you guys don't mind [emoji4]
> View attachment 3434010
> 
> 
> My 1st Evy in B Orage TGM , picnic Medor and espionne ring.



Love your Evelyne...such a gorgeous color! And the picnic cuff looks amazing on you. I'm still waiting to try one of those on!


----------



## ceci

Being Matchy-Matchy again! Enjoyed my birthday trip to the Historic Biltmore Village [emoji178]


----------



## ffy22

atelierforward said:


> We're bag twins. Don't you just love blue hydra? Such a happy color!


Good eyes! It is indeed a happy color! Cheers!


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3432464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the gold vibe! B30 in action.


Love this Rami!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this, *doves*! Congrats on your first Evie, the picnic Medor  and your espionne ring. They work so well together.



Thank you my dear VigeeLeBrun for the love. [emoji7][emoji7]



hclubfan said:


> Love your Evelyne...such a gorgeous color! And the picnic cuff looks amazing on you. I'm still waiting to try one of those on!



Thank you hclubfan, BO is one of my fav neutral color. On the picnic cuff, I bet you'll love it when you try it on. Hope you'll get yours soon. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## mcpro

While waiting for my dental appointment!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*spot the Hermes ...*


----------



## Hermes Only

doves75 said:


> Another one, hopefully you guys don't mind [emoji4]
> View attachment 3434010
> 
> 
> My 1st Evy in B Orage TGM , picnic Medor and espionne ring.


You look fabulous!!... Love the Evie..!!! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> *spot the Hermes ...*
> View attachment 3434744
> 
> View attachment 3434768


 darling.. You always look chic, fabulous and AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

My New Baby...Mr. Flame Feu/Colvert B40 SO in Action. Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear, Joe's Jeans, H Izmir Sandals. Have a great rest of the Summer and Thanks again, for letting me share.


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> *spot the Hermes ...*
> View attachment 3434744
> 
> View attachment 3434768



I spy lots of Hermes, and a fabulous outfit (love the pants)!! The pillows are gorgeous


----------



## hclubfan

Hermes Only said:


> My New Baby...Mr. Flame Feu/Colvert B40 SO in Action. Dolce Gabbana SS2016 Menswear, Joe's Jeans, H Izmir Sandals. Have a great rest of the Summer and Thanks again, for letting me share.



Best smile EVER!! Love your new SO and it looks fantastic with your Dolce!


----------



## Hermes Only

hclubfan said:


> Best smile EVER!! Love your new SO and it looks fantastic with your Dolce!


 Thank you my dear... I appreciate it.. Hugs!!


----------



## Evita98

My new kelly 30 in blue nuit, shoes and twilly.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## texasgirliegirl

periogirl28 said:


> H dress keeping me cool on The Highline in New York. Happy weekend!


I love this dress!!!


----------



## perlerare

doves75 said:


> Thank you perlerare. Although sometimes H silver is a "little" overprice but still worth it. )
> Are we twin by any chance?


Not on this one, but I too love wearing H silver rings...and bracelets....and necklaces


----------



## perlerare

Evita98 said:


> My new kelly 30 in blue nuit, shoes and twilly.


everything looks gorgeous here, including your jeans !!!


----------



## Giuliana

Icyss said:


> Coffee time with Ms. Black Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433851


So cute. Is this a K25?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Evita98 said:


> My new kelly 30 in blue nuit, shoes and twilly.


So cute! Love your K!!! No such size as K30 dear... maybe 28?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> Being Matchy-Matchy again! Enjoyed my birthday trip to the Historic Biltmore Village [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3434050


*Such a beautiful burst of blue!!!*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Evita98 said:


> My new kelly 30 in blue nuit, shoes and twilly.


Love all of your goodies.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jssl1688 said:


> At the Norton Simon museum today with gold b and black h clic clac
> 
> View attachment 3433171


Very artistic action pic !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Going out with family. Thanks for letting me share ladies.


Nikkis, this is beyond gorgeous.  Is this Geranium ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

heifer said:


> OUT AND ABOUT IN SUNNY LONDON LAST WEEK WITH MY GRAND COMPANION, MY B35 IN FEU WITH SOME TWILLY'S WRAPPED ON THE HANDLES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


You look so relax and your Feu B pops without being too loud.  I wish that H will keep making this color. This is so much better than the traditional Orange and not as red as Orange Poppy.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nikkis, this is beyond gorgeous.  Is this Geranium ?


It is Rouge Tomate  I am not a lover of red to be honest, and I told SA this, but when I saw this I loved it. And thanks so much.


----------



## Evita98

Israeli_Flava said:


> So cute! Love your K!!! No such size as K30 dear... maybe 28?


Yes! Size 28. Sorry about that!


----------



## renet

Evita98 said:


> My new kelly 30 in blue nuit, shoes and twilly.


Awww...my dream K! Major congrats to u! Enjoy your new K! [emoji322][emoji898]


----------



## atelierforward

Evita98 said:


> My new kelly 30 in blue nuit, shoes and twilly.


Super beautiful!! Congratulations on your K!


----------



## ANN-11

At Nordstrom today with my old Kelly Blue Nuit.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Evita98

Thanks everyone!


Evita98 said:


> My new kelly 30 in blue nuit, shoes and twilly.





perlerare said:


> everything looks gorgeous here, including your jeans !!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> So cute! Love your K!!! No such size as K30 dear... maybe 28?





chkpfbeliever said:


> Love all of your goodies.





renet said:


> Awww...my dream K! Major congrats to u! Enjoy your new K! [emoji322][emoji898]





atelierforward said:


> Super beautiful!! Congratulations on your K!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3435866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Nordstrom today with my old Kelly Blue Nuit.


How sophisticated and gorgeous!


----------



## peppers90

Vintage Horses today


----------



## cielo70

rouge....


----------



## Rami00

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Horses today
> View attachment 3436184
> View attachment 3436183



WOW! I am in love with that bracelet.


----------



## peppers90

Rami00 said:


> WOW! I am in love with that bracelet.



Thank you so much Rami!


----------



## ANN-11

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3435866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Nordstrom today with my old Kelly Blue Nuit.


Thank you all.


----------



## tabbi001

Israeli_Flava said:


> *spot the Hermes ...*
> View attachment 3434744
> 
> View attachment 3434768


Love it! Only the iphone is not H?


----------



## Mirame

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3435866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Nordstrom today with my old Kelly Blue Nuit.


Gorgeous!


----------



## PF2010

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Horses today
> View attachment 3436184
> View attachment 3436183



What an amazing bracelet!


----------



## Miss Al

On the way to facial today.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️


----------



## peppers90

Miss Al said:


> On the way to facial today.



Cool picnic cuff!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Vintage Horses today
> View attachment 3436184
> View attachment 3436183


Loooooove this!!! You find the most unique things!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️


2 month vacation!? I'm in awe of THAT... 
Your B is the perfect accessory for the lavish trip!!! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️



You're back! Beautiful B and I love these pictures  huge congrats!!!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️



Great shots!


----------



## Miss Al

peppers90 said:


> Cool picnic cuff!



Thanks dear.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> 2 month vacation!? I'm in awe of THAT...
> Your B is the perfect accessory for the lavish trip!!! Congrats!


Hehehe! The advantage of being in academia [emoji12]... Thank you so much dear IF[emoji8][emoji8]



rainneday said:


> You're back! Beautiful B and I love these pictures  huge congrats!!!


Yes I am [emoji8][emoji8]... So much to catch up with u my friend[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Thank you!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great shots!



Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Miss Al said:


> On the way to facial today.



Love it[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful Lindy!


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️




GORGEOUS bag eternal!! So glad you got this gem at FSH...makes it that much more memorable!


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️


 Awesome pix EL4B!! Your B30 malachite is TDF!!! Congratulations on your success at FSH!! Sooo happy for you!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Miss Al said:


> On the way to facial today.


Is that Turqoiuse lindy ? Its a gorgeous backdrop to your beautiful cuff!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️



Just one word! WOW!


----------



## ANN-11

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️


Beautiful


----------



## Rami00

Caught him sniffing my bag...I am positive that he licked it a lil' bit too. lol.
RC B30 and Gingy in action.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️


Absolutely amazing color. Love your pics, great vacay.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rami00 said:


> Caught him sniffing my bag...I am positive that he licked it a lil' bit too. lol.
> RC B30 and Gingy in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437110


So cute, your pup is in awe of your bag. haha!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> GORGEOUS bag eternal!! So glad you got this gem at FSH...makes it that much more memorable!


Thank you so much dear hclubfan [emoji8][emoji8]... You are so right! Getting it at the mothership makes it so much more special [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Tall1Grl said:


> Awesome pix EL4B!! Your B30 malachite is TDF!!! Congratulations on your success at FSH!! Sooo happy for you!!


You are such a sweetheart [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you so much! Ok now turn to reveal your new goodies [emoji3][emoji3]... Can't wait to see action pics of them!!!



Rami00 said:


> Just one word! WOW!


Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



ANN-11 said:


> Beautiful



Thank you so much ANN[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Absolutely amazing color. Love your pics, great vacay.



Thank you so much NikkisABagGirl [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Caught him sniffing my bag...I am positive that he licked it a lil' bit too. lol.
> RC B30 and Gingy in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437110



Omg!!! Gingy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].... Rami he just steals the show every time with those gorgeous eyes!!! Love him and that bag is just stunning! Next on my wish list [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Caught him sniffing my bag...I am positive that he licked it a lil' bit too. lol.
> RC B30 and Gingy in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437110


Love b30 in RC but I love gingy more❤️❤️


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️


I can look at these pics all day long and never get tired, my dear friend you truly deserve this lovely bag and the fun you had on your trip.  You are beautiful inside and out, and that bag complements you perfectly!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Caught him sniffing my bag...I am positive that he licked it a lil' bit too. lol.
> RC B30 and Gingy in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437110



Gingy--and his mommy--has excellent taste in bags!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira said:


> I can look at these pics all day long and never get tired, my dear friend you truly deserve this lovely bag and the fun you had on your trip.  You are beautiful inside and out, and that bag complements you perfectly!



Awww!!! My sweet sweet friend you made my day with your kind words! Thank you always [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3432464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the gold vibe! B30 in action.



Rami, you take such beautiful pictures!  I have to ask, who makes the sneakers?  I love them!


----------



## Rami00

Cavalier Girl said:


> Rami, you take such beautiful pictures!  I have to ask, who makes the sneakers?  I love them!



Thank you babe! Those sneakers are from Zara


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Gingy--and his mommy--has excellent taste in bags!!


aww you are such a sweetheart! Thank you xx


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rami00 said:


> Thank you babe! Those sneakers are from Zara



Thank you, Rami!


----------



## ThierryH

Haven't been here for a while and just catching up with recent posts - oh my, so many beautiful treasures 
Here's my today's casual contribution: Out for a cup of Cappuccino with Ms. HerBag. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## hclubfan

ThierryH said:


> Haven't been here for a while and just catching up with recent posts - oh my, so many beautiful treasures
> Here's my today's casual contribution: Out for a cup of Cappuccino with Ms. HerBag. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3437195



Such a pretty bag!


----------



## miah100

My Sikkim bolide 45 Relax & Box K32 chilling at the coffee shop today.


----------



## ashlie

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️



I'm in LOVE with this color. So beautiful. Especially with GHW [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Traveling with my gold Evie. [emoji41]


----------



## Gina123

Rami00 said:


> Caught him sniffing my bag...I am positive that he licked it a lil' bit too. lol.
> RC B30 and Gingy in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437110



Adorable!!! [emoji190]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the daybeauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️



I bet she shared the attention with you!  It's great to read your posts & see the pictures!  They radiate kindness & happiness you & your family well deserve!  Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful Paris adventure [emoji8]


----------



## mp4

Rami00 said:


> Caught him sniffing my bag...I am positive that he licked it a lil' bit too. lol.
> RC B30 and Gingy in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437110



Gingy, no teeth pretty boy!!!!


----------



## sharontbl76

ashlie said:


> I'm in LOVE with this color. So beautiful. Especially with GHW [emoji7]


Oh such a lovely combination.


----------



## appl

In Amsterdam.


----------



## appl

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️



Oooh love the green.


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> Caught him sniffing my bag...I am positive that he licked it a lil' bit too. lol.
> RC B30 and Gingy in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437110



He knows it is special & a no touch!
Telepathy.  Dog love[emoji4]


----------



## tabbi001

My 4-day old K travellig with me to Florence. Behind here in the XL le pliage is her big sister, my 2-day old Queen B also from FSH


----------



## danceandsing4ev

My mom's rouge casque b30 and my blue pain jypsiere 28 together


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️


Hello dear , glad you had wonderful time.... thanks for sharing your lovely travel pic with your beautiful B...    Can't wait to see more of your mod shot


----------



## suziez

tabbi001 said:


> My 4-day old K travellig with me to Florence. Behind here in the XL le pliage is her big sister, my 2-day old Queen B also from FSH


Love the longchamp travel tote, but let me ask you, do you put it in overhead on under seat when you fly?  I'm afraid of the overhead because some people squish others luggage to put in their suitcase.  Please let me know.  btw, love your new kelly.


----------



## appl

Still Amsterdam. Relaxing and waiting for breakfast.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ashlie said:


> I'm in LOVE with this color. So beautiful. Especially with GHW [emoji7]


Thank you so much ashlie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I am hardcore GHW gal [emoji3]... And have been crazy about malachite for a while too! So happy to have her finally[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Keren16 said:


> I bet she shared the attention with you!  It's great to read your posts & see the pictures!  They radiate kindness & happiness you & your family well deserve!  Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful Paris adventure [emoji8]


My beautiful friend! Your words always put a smile on my face! Thank you for sharing my excitement always [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



appl said:


> Oooh love the green.


Thank you so much appl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Green is one of my favorite color too!!



tonkamama said:


> Hello dear , glad you had wonderful time.... thanks for sharing your lovely travel pic with your beautiful B...    Can't wait to see more of your mod shot



Thank you so much dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

appl said:


> Still Amsterdam. Relaxing and waiting for breakfast.



Stunning!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Traveling with my gold Evie. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3437538



Twinsies!!! Love it Gina[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Gina123

eternallove4bag said:


> Twinsies!!! Love it Gina[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you eternallove! I just love Evie for ease of use as a cross-body. [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ellietilly

In Biarritz, two small purchases!!


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> In Biarritz, two small purchases!!
> View attachment 3437889



Soo excited you got the new scent! How do you find it?


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Soo excited you got the new scent! How do you find it?



It was on display but not on actual sale yet (tomorrow perhaps??) but I said I was leaving tonight and they very kindly agreed to let me buy! It's gorgeous, I was given a sample earlier in the week and was hooked!


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> It was on display but not on actual sale yet (tomorrow perhaps??) but I said I was leaving tonight and they very kindly agreed to let me buy! It's gorgeous, I was given a sample earlier in the week and was hooked!



Fabulous! Looking forward to getting my bottle. Congrats!


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous! Looking forward to getting my bottle. Congrats!



I'm sure you'll love it, the super cute thing is the leather strap - there's a choice of 5 colours - I went for red.


----------



## LaenaLovely

doves75 said:


> Wine and dine with my Graphite KE. Yup...plastic is still on [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3433390



Wine and that KE...love it!  Perfect combo!



Rami00 said:


> Love jige! Accessories of the day.



Loving your artistic shots...oh la la such great accessories!



Icyss said:


> Coffee time with Ms. Black Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433851


I'm so listing after a black K...you are enabling me!




hermes23k said:


> View attachment 3433948
> 
> 
> my bag [emoji779]️[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]



Oh this looks great w the shawl/scarf



doves75 said:


> Another H in action paired with wine [emoji485][emoji4][emoji485]
> View attachment 3433983



Oh H and wine...a dangerously good combo!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ellietilly said:


> In Biarritz, two small purchases!!
> View attachment 3437889



Your double sens look great w your rodeo!


----------



## tabbi001

suziez said:


> Love the longchamp travel tote, but let me ask you, do you put it in overhead on under seat when you fly?  I'm afraid of the overhead because some people squish others luggage to put in their suitcase.  Please let me know.  btw, love your new kelly.


I placed in under the seat. Its so soft i'm afraid it will just get squished by the other hard luggages. Also, I will never let my B out of my sight!


----------



## LaenaLovely

danceandsing4ev said:


> View attachment 3437767
> View attachment 3437768
> 
> My mom's rouge casque b30 and my blue pain jypsiere 28 together



Ohhhh!  I love these both!  Stylish mom and daughter!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️



Oh la la!  I'm so so happy for you...another b!  Can't wait to hear your H story on her


----------



## LaenaLovely

I better have this baby soon...running out of stretchy dresses!  Gorgeous morning today!


----------



## Genie27

LaenaLovely said:


> I better have this baby soon...running out of stretchy dresses! Gorgeous morning today!


What a lovely dress! And the bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## ellietilly

LaenaLovely said:


> Your double sens look great w your rodeo!



Thank you, it's worked as a fabulous flight/beach/holiday bag.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Genie27 said:


> What a lovely dress! And the bag is gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3437936
> 
> 
> I better have this baby soon...running out of stretchy dresses!  Gorgeous morning today!



Congratulations! You look great. And oh my goodness you just be dying in this heat.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh la la!  I'm so so happy for you...another b!  Can't wait to hear your H story on her


Sooooo happy to see you back my friend! Thank you so much!! Just got lucky at FSH where a wonderful H SA made my dreams come true along with my hubby and kiddos[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3437936
> 
> 
> I better have this baby soon...running out of stretchy dresses!  Gorgeous morning today!



Many many congratulations my dear!!! You look stunning!!!! Beautiful B and beautiful look! Do I spy the new closet behind you? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

PF2010 said:


> What an amazing bracelet!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Loooooove this!!! You find the most unique things!!!!



Thank you PF and IF!


----------



## peppers90

Joueuse boots in the summer! I couldn't wait to wear them, I would highly recommend these boots..great heel height!  Worn with 29cm medor and Ex Libris en camo


----------



## suziez

tabbi001 said:


> I placed in under the seat. Its so soft i'm afraid it will just get squished by the other hard luggages. Also, I will never let my B out of my sight!


My feelings exactly


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3437936
> 
> 
> I better have this baby soon...running out of stretchy dresses!  Gorgeous morning today!


You look gorgeous Laena! Enjoy your pregnancy! When is the due date, if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Sooooo happy to see you back my friend! Thank you so much!! Just got lucky at FSH where a wonderful H SA made my dreams come true along with my hubby and kiddos[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Many many congratulations my dear!!! You look stunning!!!! Beautiful B and beautiful look! Do I spy the new closet behind you? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



You are too kind!

Oh how wonderful...FSH good luck moment!  And with the dollar so strong against the euro...cheers.  Can't wait to see you pair her with your many many csgm's.

It is my new closet!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> You look gorgeous Laena! Enjoy your pregnancy! When is the due date, if you dont mind me asking.



September 30!  Thanks so much, Rami!  Enjoying eating...everything!  But I do miss wine haha.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! You look great. And oh my goodness you just be dying in this heat.



Thanks!  It is much too hot...I've been a lady of air conditioning these days...



peppers90 said:


> Joueuse boots in the summer! I couldn't wait to wear them, I would highly recommend these boots..great heel height!  Worn with 29cm medor and Ex Libris en camo
> 
> View attachment 3438062



Oh I love that medor...on my lust list.  You look wonderful and all the fashion mags are showing boots for summer so in trend!


----------



## ThierryH

hclubfan said:


> Such a pretty bag!



Thank you, dear hclubfan


----------



## appl

peppers90 said:


> Joueuse boots in the summer! I couldn't wait to wear them, I would highly recommend these boots..great heel height!  Worn with 29cm medor and Ex Libris en camo
> 
> View attachment 3438062


Very nice.


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Going out tonight with my rose tyrien Constance elan and black manège sandals!


----------



## ehy12

danceandsing4ev said:


> View attachment 3438299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out tonight with my rose tyrien Constance elan and black manège sandals!


So lovely!!! Love constance elan and such a beautiful color!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## danceandsing4ev

ehy12 said:


> So lovely!!! Love constance elan and such a beautiful color!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

danceandsing4ev said:


> View attachment 3438299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out tonight with my rose tyrien Constance elan and black manège sandals!



Gorgeous color. You look great!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️


Thank you for sharing these charming photos!  Love the bag and the fun ways you photographed it.


----------



## LaenaLovely

danceandsing4ev said:


> View attachment 3438299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out tonight with my rose tyrien Constance elan and black manège sandals!



Oh you lucky lady to have something in RT.  My favorite color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Joueuse boots in the summer! I couldn't wait to wear them, I would highly recommend these boots..great heel height!  Worn with 29cm medor and Ex Libris en camo
> 
> View attachment 3438062




You look amazing peppers!!! If I could pull off those gorgeous booties, I would be all over them!! Alas, I have very short legs, so they hit me in the wrong spot


----------



## Miss Al

Tall1Grl said:


> Is that Turqoiuse lindy ? Its a gorgeous backdrop to your beautiful cuff!


Thanks dear. I love my turquoise Lindy and my new cuff. Been using the cuff everyday... it's so versatile.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

periogirl28 said:


> 1981 Indigo Box Kelly today. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3409631


Looks like such a gorgeous bag! Hope you get great use out of it


----------



## tabbi001

Queen rose j in Pisa


----------



## Tall1Grl

tabbi001 said:


> Queen rose j in Pisa


Tabbi im so jealous of both your bag and where you are!!!! What a beautiful day!


----------



## tabbi001

Tall1Grl said:


> Tabbi im so jealous of both your bag and where you are!!!! What a beautiful day!


Thank you!


----------



## atelierforward

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️


So beautiful!!! Malachite is one of the colors on my B wishlist! Enjoy your incredible purchase.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Traveling light to a casual dinner...Kelly wallet as a clutch and a twilly as my pinch of H. Hope you are having a great weekend!  It's so hot here so twilly are perfect hair tie for no effort hair styles


----------



## Stripes115

Her 2nd outing... 1st all dressed up!!


----------



## FairGrape

Gold evie in action [emoji173]️


----------



## jssl1688

Taking out Bougainvillea gp and Bougainvillea lizard kdt today.


----------



## periogirl28

Loving all the action shots! Lindy 26 and S/S RTW dress at the Guggenheim on a scorching hot Saturday! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Stripes115 said:


> Her 2nd outing... 1st all dressed up!!



Love that twilly on her!


----------



## coxynell

FairGrape said:


> Gold evie in action [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3439096



Love that picture!
May I ask what you put in your Evie for her to look colorful like that??


----------



## makeupmama

My black B hanging out with me at the Brunch and Supper Club in CWB, Hong Kong 2 weeks ago


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CenterStageBLN

On the road...


----------



## ThierryH

coxynell said:


> Love that picture!
> May I ask what you put in your Evie for her to look colorful like that??



Sharp eye, coxynell! Didn't even notice it - looks too cute! Would like to know what's in there, either!


----------



## makeupmama

Wore my Blue Izmir CDC yesterday  Thought it looked nice with my non H bag.


----------



## peppers90

hclubfan said:


> You look amazing peppers!!! If I could pull off those gorgeous booties, I would be all over them!! Alas, I have very short legs, so they hit me in the wrong spot



Thank you hclubfan!  I'm sorry to hear the boots didn't work, did you try the Neo?  They are a little shorter


----------



## miah100

Using my new Evelyne GM in Noir while I travel in Paris, such a great travel bag.


----------



## tabbi001

Queen B in Rome, Queen K in Firenze. They're all queens in my eyes, my babies fresh from FSH


----------



## Dluvch

tabbi001 said:


> Queen B in Rome, Queen K in Firenze. They're all queens in my eyes, my babies fresh from FSH
> View attachment 3439663
> View attachment 3439665


Love this pics, is that etoupe in the middle?


----------



## ThierryH

tabbi001 said:


> Queen B in Rome, Queen K in Firenze. They're all queens in my eyes, my babies fresh from FSH
> View attachment 3439663
> View attachment 3439665



Beautiful pics! Enjoy your trip, safe travels!


----------



## xxDxx

Dira said:


> Love this pics, is that etoupe in the middle?



I think it's etain!? Love this color!


----------



## tabbi001

Dira said:


> Love this pics, is that etoupe in the middle?


Thank you! It's etain


----------



## tabbi001

xxDxx said:


> I think it's etain!? Love this color!


You have a great eye! I'm having difficulty differentiating them myself in pictures. But IRL its more distinct.


----------



## c18027

tabbi001 said:


> Queen B in Rome, Queen K in Firenze. They're all queens in my eyes, my babies fresh from FSH
> View attachment 3439663
> View attachment 3439665



I just returned from a 3 week trip to Italy so I commend you for carrying these beautiful bags in the heat!  If you're still in Florence, do stop into the Hermès boutique if only to look at the amazing and original fresco and gold leaf ceiling.  Safe travels and congrats on your new bags!


----------



## frenchyfind

I LOVE my SO KELLY[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## luckylove

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3440026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE my SO KELLY[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Looks great on you! May I ask which color this is? I am guessing vermillion, but Its a bit tricky to tell on my monitor. I love it on you!


----------



## frenchyfind

luckylove said:


> Looks great on you! May I ask which color this is? I am guessing vermillion, but Its a bit tricky to tell on my monitor. I love it on you!



Color is Capucine [emoji126]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Copper TPM and friend...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Mooshooshoo said:


> Copper TPM and friend...
> 
> View attachment 3440114


Love this picture.


----------



## **Chanel**

Mooshooshoo said:


> Copper TPM and friend...
> 
> View attachment 3440114



Haha, such a creative and fabulous picture. Love it !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3439009
> 
> 
> Traveling light to a casual dinner...Kelly wallet as a clutch and a twilly as my pinch of H. Hope you are having a great weekend!  It's so hot here so twilly are perfect hair tie for no effort hair styles


*You look spectacular darling!!! Your chanel's look very loved!!! Love your outfit withthe pop of pink!!!*


----------



## LaenaLovely

miah100 said:


> Using my new Evelyne GM in Noir while I travel in Paris, such a great travel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439660



Oh!  I love this...was debating getting a noir evie!  Looks great!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Israeli_Flava said:


> *You look spectacular darling!!! Your chanel's look very loved!!! Love your outfit withthe pop of pink!!!*



Thanks IF!  Yes, those flats have been worn to death since I got them.  So comfy!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Mooshooshoo said:


> Copper TPM and friend...
> 
> View attachment 3440114



Haha!  I love this!


----------



## LaenaLovely

tabbi001 said:


> Queen B in Rome, Queen K in Firenze. They're all queens in my eyes, my babies fresh from FSH
> View attachment 3439663
> View attachment 3439665



Beautiful!  Did you get them both on the same trip to FSH?!?!?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mooshooshoo said:


> Copper TPM and friend...
> 
> View attachment 3440114


Love this pic and ur new evvie!


----------



## tabbi001

c18027 said:


> I just returned from a 3 week trip to Italy so I commend you for carrying these beautiful bags in the heat!  If you're still in Florence, do stop into the Hermès boutique if only to look at the amazing and original fresco and gold leaf ceiling.  Safe travels and congrats on your new bags!


I stopped by in H in Florence but they were a bit snooty


----------



## tabbi001

LaenaLovely said:


> Beautiful!  Did you get them both on the same trip to FSH?!?!?


Yup! 2 days apart


----------



## LaenaLovely

tabbi001 said:


> Yup! 2 days apart



Oh !  Congrats!  Please share your deets of your story of you haven't already somewhere else!  Hermes gods shining down on you


----------



## GVL

*please delete*


----------



## GVL

My Herbag Zip 39 and my Mom's Birkin 35 while arriving in our hotel suite in Cannes.


----------



## miah100

In Paris and decided to ride a bicycle around the city, only natural to take a photo [emoji39]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

miah100 said:


> In Paris and decided to ride a bicycle around the city, only natural to take a photo [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440701


Gorgeous!!


----------



## luckylove

miah100 said:


> In Paris and decided to ride a bicycle around the city, only natural to take a photo [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440701



Love this photo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> You are too kind!
> 
> Oh how wonderful...FSH good luck moment!  And with the dollar so strong against the euro...cheers.  Can't wait to see you pair her with your many many csgm's.
> 
> It is my new closet!!


Oh wow!!! The closet looks incredible!!! Hope you are enjoying your beautiful new home [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Btw Can't complain about Paris prices[emoji3][emoji3]... Makes my wallet cringe now buying a bag here now [emoji51][emoji51]



weibandy said:


> Thank you for sharing these charming photos!  Love the bag and the fun ways you photographed it.


Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8]...Didn't want to leave behind the B out of all the fun we had in Paris [emoji3][emoji3]



atelierforward said:


> So beautiful!!! Malachite is one of the colors on my B wishlist! Enjoy your incredible purchase.



Thank you so much atelierforward [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... She was on my list for a year too! Thought I missed the boat with this color but never say never with H [emoji3][emoji3]... Hope you get yours too [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3439009
> 
> 
> Traveling light to a casual dinner...Kelly wallet as a clutch and a twilly as my pinch of H. Hope you are having a great weekend!  It's so hot here so twilly are perfect hair tie for no effort hair styles


Beautiful wallet and matching shoes!!! Loving your closet and your shoe collection peaking out [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



periogirl28 said:


> Loving all the action shots! Lindy 26 and S/S RTW dress at the Guggenheim on a scorching hot Saturday! Thank you for letting me share.



Stunning as always and super classy[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful wallet and matching shoes!!! Loving your closet and your shoe collection peaking out [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as always and super classy[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Dear Eternal, so nice to see you back here, you are always so kind and gracious! Congrats on the lovely Malachyte btw!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Eternal, so nice to see you back here, you are always so kind and gracious! Congrats on the lovely Malachyte btw!



Thank you so much dear periogirl[emoji8][emoji8]... Been a huge fan of malachite and I always admired your stunning malachite C[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Genie27

tabbi001 said:


> I stopped by in H in Florence but they were a bit snooty



I (surprisingly) actually had very good service from one SA in Florence, back in June, but it was fashion week. Rome main store was a bit so-so depending on how busy they were. The smaller store was better - no other customers when I went at opening time, so the SA spent a fair bit of time showing me bags and scarves.


----------



## FairGrape

coxynell said:


> Love that picture!
> May I ask what you put in your Evie for her to look colorful like that??






ThierryH said:


> Sharp eye, coxynell! Didn't even notice it - looks too cute! Would like to know what's in there, either!



Thank you! I use it as a diaper bag, so i've got a multi-colored striped pouch in it for baby wipes.


----------



## nicole0612

FairGrape said:


> Thank you! I use it as a diaper bag, so i've got a multi-colored striped pouch in it for baby wipes.
> 
> View attachment 3440917



I had also admired the colors peeking through your Evie and thought you were so creative to create that effect. What was that inside so strategically placed? A fabulous H scarf maybe? No, a sealer pack of baby wipes! 
I love this in so many ways!! The unexpected surprise! The humor! Your good sense compared to my frivolous imagination! Most of all because I have a baby also and it inspires me that we can be cute and fun with our baby things also! 
Cheers to you [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

makeupmama said:


> Wore my Blue Izmir CDC yesterday  Thought it looked nice with my non H bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439474



It is a great color that works well with your jeans.  [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

jssl1688 said:


> Taking out Bougainvillea gp and Bougainvillea lizard kdt today.
> 
> View attachment 3439148



Very nice colors!!


----------



## cremel

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3439009
> 
> 
> Traveling light to a casual dinner...Kelly wallet as a clutch and a twilly as my pinch of H. Hope you are having a great weekend!  It's so hot here so twilly are perfect hair tie for no effort hair styles


Wonderful pieces!!


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Queen rose j in Pisa



This bag goes everywhere![emoji7]


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> Joueuse boots in the summer! I couldn't wait to wear them, I would highly recommend these boots..great heel height!  Worn with 29cm medor and Ex Libris en camo
> 
> View attachment 3438062



Yes those boots are great choices!!


----------



## cremel

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3437936
> 
> 
> I better have this baby soon...running out of stretchy dresses!  Gorgeous morning today!



Congratulations!!! Enjoy the days that you could still walk around freely. When you have the baby you will be stuck with baby for a while.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

eternallove4bag said:


> Feels like I have been gone forever... A fruitful 2 month vacation and I came back with my new beauty... Malachite B30 in Togo with GHW.... She loved being the center of attention from having lunch at the Eiffel Tower to enjoying the beauties galore at Louvre[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...here she is front and center enjoying every moment [emoji173]️



Whoa the chocolate also looks delicious!!![emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## cremel

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3435866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Nordstrom today with my old Kelly Blue Nuit.



Always love that color! It's an all occasion piece. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

ceci said:


> Being Matchy-Matchy again! Enjoyed my birthday trip to the Historic Biltmore Village [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3434050



First time see this combo for a Birkin. It's absolutely stunning !!! Lovvvvvvvvve this blue!


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> Love jige! Accessories of the day.



Beautiful!


----------



## cremel

jssl1688 said:


> At the Norton Simon museum today with gold b and black h clic clac
> 
> View attachment 3433171



This is a super beautiful photo. You look just as abstract as the painting.  [emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

rania1981 said:


> Posted in So thread as well and here it is again...So excited to share my B 30 special order in sakura/etoupe chevre with brushed ghw and brides de gala mousseline



Oh my god this is beyond beautiful!!thumbs up!


----------



## cremel

hoonana said:


> went out with my gris t 25 today
> happy saturday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Such a cute little Baggie.


----------



## tonkamama

Hello, everyone is looking gorgeous, my Gold B35 goes places with me this summer, sorry for the large pic size and thanks for letting me share .


----------



## FairGrape

nicole0612 said:


> I had also admired the colors peeking through your Evie and thought you were so creative to create that effect. What was that inside so strategically placed? A fabulous H scarf maybe? No, a sealer pack of baby wipes!
> I love this in so many ways!! The unexpected surprise! The humor! Your good sense compared to my frivolous imagination! Most of all because I have a baby also and it inspires me that we can be cute and fun with our baby things also!
> Cheers to you [emoji4]



This just put a huge smile on my face! You are very kind, thank you. I've got two babies under two, and with the amount of baby stuff I carry, I find that it's great fun to play with things like that. Glad to see that you approve.


----------



## cremel

tonkamama said:


> Hello, everyone is looking gorgeous, my Gold B35 goes places with me this summer, sorry for the large pic size and thanks for letting me share .



Beautiful package!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tonkamama said:


> Hello, everyone is looking gorgeous, my Gold B35 goes places with me this summer, sorry for the large pic size and thanks for letting me share .


Gorgeous. You wear Gold so well.


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Hi guys! 

Here is my Evelyne GM in sakura pink (clement leather)  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## tabbi001

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh !  Congrats!  Please share your deets of your story of you haven't already somewhere else!  Hermes gods shining down on you


Thanks! I posted in the thread Paris trip for bags  you look great in your picture!


Genie27 said:


> I (surprisingly) actually had very good service from one SA in Florence, back in June, but it was fashion week. Rome main store was a bit so-so depending on how busy they were. The smaller store was better - no other customers when I went at opening time, so the SA spent a fair bit of time showing me bags and scarves.


Comparing to the SA's who assisted me in FSH, Sevres, GeorgeV vs Florence & Rome via condotti, the French SAs were a lot helpful and friendlier! 


cremel said:


> This bag goes everywhere![emoji7]


They get lonely in the hotel so they wanna come with me!


----------



## Zookzik




----------



## LaenaLovely

miah100 said:


> In Paris and decided to ride a bicycle around the city, only natural to take a photo [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440701



So Paris! Love that k sitting in the basket!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

tonkamama said:


> Hello, everyone is looking gorgeous, my Gold B35 goes places with me this summer, sorry for the large pic size and thanks for letting me share .



Oh you look lovely!  The gold and white is so crisp!


----------



## LovEmAll

tonkamama said:


> Hello, everyone is looking gorgeous, my Gold B35 goes places with me this summer, sorry for the large pic size and thanks for letting me share .



Looking fab Tonkamama!  [emoji7]



Matryoshka.ca said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Here is my Evelyne GM in sakura pink (clement leather)  Thank you for letting me share.



What a lovely evelyne....fits you wonderfully [emoji175]



Zookzik said:


> View attachment 3441454



Very cool pic. Love the color of your GP [emoji173]️


----------



## atelierforward

makeupmama said:


> My black B hanging out with me at the Brunch and Supper Club in CWB, Hong Kong 2 weeks ago
> View attachment 3439371


Beautiful dress!


----------



## atelierforward

tonkamama said:


> Hello, everyone is looking gorgeous, my Gold B35 goes places with me this summer, sorry for the large pic size and thanks for letting me share .


Perfect outfit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Hello, everyone is looking gorgeous, my Gold B35 goes places with me this summer, sorry for the large pic size and thanks for letting me share .



You look stunning tonkamama[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...Gold is such a beautiful neutral!!! I have been reaching out for my gold evie a lot too these days!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cremel said:


> Whoa the chocolate also looks delicious!!![emoji39][emoji39]



Thank you so much cremel[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... They were super delicious [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## renet

A breakfast with DH and my pico! Hope a great day for all! Cheers! [emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

danceandsing4ev said:


> View attachment 3438299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out tonight with my rose tyrien Constance elan and black manège sandals!



Love this color very much! Thanks for sharing. [emoji177]


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you so much for your Kind and sweet comments and those that liked my post.Have a wonderful week everyone .  



cremel said:


> Beautiful package!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous. You wear Gold so well.





LaenaLovely said:


> Oh you look lovely!  The gold and white is so crisp!





LovEmAll said:


> Looking fab Tonkamama!  [emoji7]
> [emoji173]️





atelierforward said:


> Perfect outfit!





eternallove4bag said:


> You look stunning tonkamama[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...Gold is such a beautiful neutral!!! I have been reaching out for my gold evie a lot too these days!


----------



## Sassykitti

Beautiful bag and girl! Tonkamama.
I like the bag in your avatar too!


----------



## Sassykitti

renet said:


> A breakfast with DH and my pico! Hope a great day for all! Cheers! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3441601


Really nice color!


----------



## tonkamama

Sassykitti said:


> Beautiful bag and girl! Tonkamama.
> I like the bag in your avatar too!


Thank you dear, I love your new Kelly in Etain!


----------



## cremel

Zookzik said:


> View attachment 3441454


very good photo you took there!


----------



## nicole0612

FairGrape said:


> This just put a huge smile on my face! You are very kind, thank you. I've got two babies under two, and with the amount of baby stuff I carry, I find that it's great fun to play with things like that. Glad to see that you approve.



I am amazed that you can fit baby things for 2 kiddos in your Evie. You just inspired me to get one of my own. I actually have the same zipper baby wipe pouch in a different color too 
Keep your creativity and playful side shining through! [emoji4]


----------



## LaenaLovely

FairGrape said:


> This just put a huge smile on my face! You are very kind, thank you. I've got two babies under two, and with the amount of baby stuff I carry, I find that it's great fun to play with things like that. Glad to see that you approve.



So cute!  I'm thinking of getting an evie as a diaper bag too!  So glad to hear it works . You are one stylish momma!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

Sassykitti said:


> Really nice color!



Thanks! Its Rose The Laiton. [emoji6]


----------



## makeupmama

Good morning from sunny Bkk


----------



## Freckles1

renet said:


> A breakfast with DH and my pico! Hope a great day for all! Cheers! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3441601



What a gorgeous photo!!!!


----------



## weibandy

tonkamama said:


> Hello, everyone is looking gorgeous, my Gold B35 goes places with me this summer, sorry for the large pic size and thanks for letting me share .


So beautiful!!!  Love your look - elegant!


----------



## Genie27

Cross body and shortened shoulder-version of the Jypsiere


----------



## tonkamama

weibandy said:


> So beautiful!!!  Love your look - elegant!


Thank you my friend .


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3442909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross body and shortened shoulder-version of the Jypsiere


Like the scarf on the jypsiere. What colour'is'your'clic H ?


----------



## designergoods

Gorgeous action pics to you all! ...Carrying my Noir Barenia B35


----------



## EmileH

designergoods said:


> Gorgeous action pics to you all! ...Carrying my Noir Barenia B35
> View attachment 3443171



Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Genie27

Hermesaddictt said:


> Like the scarf on the jypsiere. What colour'is'your'clic H ?


Thanks Hermesaddictt, It's Lagoon w GHW. And the scarf is the Balade en Berline gavroche - the blue-green is almost a perfect match to the bleu paon.


----------



## ANN-11

designergoods said:


> Gorgeous action pics to you all! ...Carrying my Noir Barenia B35
> View attachment 3443171


Beautiful


----------



## cremel

designergoods said:


> Gorgeous action pics to you all! ...Carrying my Noir Barenia B35
> View attachment 3443171



Gorgeous !!!


----------



## designergoods

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning! [emoji7]





ANN-11 said:


> Beautiful





cremel said:


> Gorgeous !!!


Thank you


----------



## LovEmAll

With Ms Rouge today  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

makeupmama said:


> View attachment 3442452
> View attachment 3442453
> 
> Good morning from sunny Bkk





Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3442909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross body and shortened shoulder-version of the Jypsiere





designergoods said:


> Gorgeous action pics to you all! ...Carrying my Noir Barenia B35
> View attachment 3443171



Beautiful action shots ladies!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sanmi

designergoods said:


> Gorgeous action pics to you all! ...Carrying my Noir Barenia B35
> View attachment 3443171



Beautiful Birkin bag with a gorgeous lady.. [emoji41]


----------



## bagalogist

LovEmAll said:


> With Ms Rouge today  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3443433


Oh wow this is a stunning red. Do you mind sharing the specs? TIA

Sent from my SM-N930F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cremel

LovEmAll said:


> With Ms Rouge today  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3443433



Stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovEmAll said:


> With Ms Rouge today  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3443433


DROOLING DROOLING AND .... Still DROOLING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



designergoods said:


> Gorgeous action pics to you all! ...Carrying my Noir Barenia B35
> View attachment 3443171


You look stunning[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



makeupmama said:


> View attachment 3442452
> View attachment 3442453
> 
> Good morning from sunny Bkk


Super chic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LovEmAll

bagalogist said:


> Oh wow this is a stunning red. Do you mind sharing the specs? TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks so much dear!  Sure, she is a B30 rouge Casaque in epsom with GHW.  [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️


cremel said:


> Stunning!



Thank you so much [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


eternallove4bag said:


> DROOLING DROOLING AND .... Still DROOLING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much eternallove [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7] ::Blushing::


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> With Ms Rouge today  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3443433


Super gorgeous. This red looks so intense.


----------



## designergoods

LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful action shots ladies!





sanmi said:


> Beautiful Birkin bag with a gorgeous lady.. [emoji41]





eternallove4bag said:


> DROOLING DROOLING AND .... Still DROOLING [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> You look stunning[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Super chic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you for all your sweet words


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3442909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross body and shortened shoulder-version of the Jypsiere



You did the scarf/strap trick! I do that too! Love it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GVL said:


> My Herbag Zip 39 and my Mom's Birkin 35 while arriving in our hotel suite in Cannes.
> 
> View attachment 3440600


Fabulous pic dear!!!!


----------



## mcpro

Miss Etoupe first trip to Las Vegas!


----------



## christymarie340

Hi all[emoji3] usually a lurker here but wanted to share my excitement; finally got my hands on this shawl I've been pining after for some time![emoji173]️ Happen to find a beautiful Zara dress to pair it with too, yay! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hclubfan

christymarie340 said:


> Hi all[emoji3] usually a lurker here but wanted to share my excitement; finally got my hands on this shawl I've been pining after for some time![emoji173]️ Happen to find a beautiful Zara dress to pair it with too, yay! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444737



I've always loved that cw as well christymarie...looks amazing on you, and is a perfect match with your dress!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

christymarie340 said:


> Hi all[emoji3] usually a lurker here but wanted to share my excitement; finally got my hands on this shawl I've been pining after for some time![emoji173]️ Happen to find a beautiful Zara dress to pair it with too, yay! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444737


Well hellllllooooo yellloooowww! Such a fabulous look for you dear!!! Love it!!!


----------



## DreamingPink

christymarie340 said:


> Hi all[emoji3] usually a lurker here but wanted to share my excitement; finally got my hands on this shawl I've been pining after for some time![emoji173]️ Happen to find a beautiful Zara dress to pair it with too, yay! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444737



You look great!! Dress.. shawl... everything!


----------



## DreamingPink

Mooshooshoo said:


> Copper TPM and friend...
> 
> View attachment 3440114



LOL, this is a great picture!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Neutrals!


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3444872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neutrals!



:: stunning Rami! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out for the day with my Gold PM Evie and 2 of my RG Clic's.


----------



## Dextersmom

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3444872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neutrals!



Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Andalyn

Out to lunch with the family


----------



## Sassykitti

hoonana said:


> went out with my gris t 25 today
> happy saturday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



I absolutely love this bag and twilly combo! So pretty!


----------



## Luv n bags

Dextersmom said:


> Going out for the day with my Gold PM Evie and 2 of my RG Clic's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444915
> View attachment 3444916



Love your Clic Clac's


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3444872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neutrals!


All hail the Queen of Neutrals (were Ms Argile Jige and Mlle RC Birkin napping when this picture was taken?!)


----------



## agumila

My K32 RC epsom had been an amazing Europe companion! I bought a matching louis vuitton strap for a longer cross body length. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Sassykitti

agumila said:


> My K32 RC epsom had been an amazing Europe companion! I bought a matching louis vuitton strap for a longer cross body length. Thanks for letting me share



Love it! So beautiful.


----------



## mcpro

At the Bellagio conservatory


----------



## Sassykitti

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3445108
> View attachment 3445109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Bellagio conservatory



So beautiful! We have the same colored and hw bags! Are you in Vegas now? I'm heading there


----------



## megt10

Today I wore my new Hermes dress for the first time with my turquoise Kelly. Someone asked for a picture wearing the dress awhile ago. This is the first time though that I have had the chance to wear it.


----------



## mcpro

Sassykitti said:


> So beautiful! We have the same colored and hw bags! Are you in Vegas now? I'm heading there



Thank you.. routine visit to the 3 stores here lol...


----------



## megt10

agumila said:


> My K32 RC epsom had been an amazing Europe companion! I bought a matching louis vuitton strap for a longer cross body length. Thanks for letting me share


Love the crossbody strap with the gorgeous Kelly. I ordered a crossbody strap with my SO K too. It is such a great way to be able to carry the bag. Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## miah100

Ok my way to Montauk this morning with my Evelyne and bolide.


----------



## christymarie340

MiniNavy said:


> You look great!! Dress.. shawl... everything!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Well hellllllooooo yellloooowww! Such a fabulous look for you dear!!! Love it!!!





hclubfan said:


> I've always loved that cw as well christymarie...looks amazing on you, and is a perfect match with your dress!!



You all know how to make a gal feel like a million bucks[emoji4] thank you so much for your kind words!!! xo


----------



## princessmaggie

I've also put this mini beauty on the hooray for the halzan thread. In love with this bag-it was her first day out today & she was a star!


----------



## jssl1688

Wearing my much loved evelyne with black h clic.


----------



## Dextersmom

tigertrixie said:


> Love your Clic Clac's



Thank you!


----------



## hclubfan

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3445151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also put this mini beauty on the hooray for the halzan thread. In love with this bag-it was her first day out today & she was a star!



Isn't the Halzan a wonderful bag?!! I just love mine (Alezan Clemence in the larger size). The mini looks fabulous on you!


----------



## hclubfan

jssl1688 said:


> Wearing my much loved evelyne with black h clic.
> 
> View attachment 3445161
> View attachment 3445162



Wow...gorgeous bag, gorgeous dress and lovely photo!


----------



## princessmaggie

hclubfan said:


> Isn't the Halzan a wonderful bag?!! I just love mine (Alezan Clemence in the larger size). The mini looks fabulous on you!



Ohhh yours sounds beautiful too! It's a wonderful bag! Let us enjoy!


----------



## nicole0612

jssl1688 said:


> Wearing my much loved evelyne with black h clic.
> 
> View attachment 3445161
> View attachment 3445162



This looks gorgeous with your outfit. Nice bright color!


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3444872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neutrals!


LOVELY line-up!!  All 3 bags are total beauties.


----------



## atelierforward

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3445151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also put this mini beauty on the hooray for the halzan thread. In love with this bag-it was her first day out today & she was a star!


The Halzan is pretty, but can we talk about that bathroom?!? WOW. I so wish my bathroom looked like that.


----------



## LaenaLovely

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3445151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also put this mini beauty on the hooray for the halzan thread. In love with this bag-it was her first day out today & she was a star!



Love this!  And are in in a chanel boutique bathroom?


----------



## Sassykitti

In Vegas with the little blue. [emoji170]


----------



## princessmaggie

atelierforward said:


> The Halzan is pretty, but can we talk about that bathroom?!? WOW. I so wish my bathroom looked like that.


Isn't it amazing? I stepped in & just had to take a photo! Chanel store beautifully styled!


----------



## princessmaggie

LaenaLovely said:


> Love this!  And are in in a chanel boutique bathroom?



Yes exactly! Such an incredible bathroom! I could of spent all day in there!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

Gorgeous blue B


----------



## appl

christymarie340 said:


> Hi all[emoji3] usually a lurker here but wanted to share my excitement; finally got my hands on this shawl I've been pining after for some time![emoji173]️ Happen to find a beautiful Zara dress to pair it with too, yay! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444737


Stunning!


----------



## ltxmm

Evita98 said:


> My new kelly 30 in blue nuit, shoes and twilly.


Love it ❤️


----------



## ltxmm

Having afternoon tea with my favorite companion Hermes Birkin 30 in blue atoll


----------



## jssl1688

nicole0612 said:


> This looks gorgeous with your outfit. Nice bright color!





hclubfan said:


> Wow...gorgeous bag, gorgeous dress and lovely photo!



thank you both nicole and hclubfan. )


----------



## Diabolicgoddess

Family day Sunday with my baby rt


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445359
> 
> 
> Having afternoon tea with my favorite companion Hermes Birkin 30 in blue atoll



This pic!!! Love EVERYTHING in it ~ yes, including the pastries but that bleu atoll B30 is gorgeous, *ltxmm*!


----------



## cremel

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445359
> 
> 
> Having afternoon tea with my favorite companion Hermes Birkin 30 in blue atoll



Oh man the pastries![emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## cremel

Sassykitti said:


> View attachment 3445250
> 
> In Vegas with the little blue. [emoji170]



Lovely!


----------



## ltxmm

Hermes Kelly belt in black PHW & hermes Birkin 30 white GHW!  I wish my Kelly belt was in gold hardware but it was a present from my best friend so I can't complain!


----------



## ehy12

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445726
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly belt in black PHW & hermes Birkin 30 white GHW!  I wish my Kelly belt was in gold hardware but it was a present from my best friend so I can't complain!


This is stunning!!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3445108
> View attachment 3445109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Bellagio conservatory


This is so gorgeoys!! May i ask for specs?? 


Sassykitti said:


> So beautiful! We have the same colored and hw bags! Are you in Vegas now? I'm heading there




Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ltxmm

ehy12 said:


> This is stunning!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks love!


----------



## Hermesaddictt

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445726
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly belt in black PHW & hermes Birkin 30 white GHW!  I wish my Kelly belt was in gold hardware but it was a present from my best friend so I can't complain!


You look stunning.


----------



## temps

frenchyfind said:


> View attachment 3440026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE my SO KELLY[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Looks awesome on you!!  So Kelly is such a functional, yet elegant bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sassykitti

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445726
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly belt in black PHW & hermes Birkin 30 white GHW!  I wish my Kelly belt was in gold hardware but it was a present from my best friend so I can't complain!



So pretty! Nice matching with your style.


----------



## Rami00

Timeless classics! Neutrals...


----------



## EmileH

Rami00 said:


> Timeless classics! Neutrals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445940



Beautiful. Twins on all three- the third one enabled by your beautiful photos. In fact I think I have 5 of your 10 bags in common. Slight variation of two. [emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my new Hermes dress for the first time with my turquoise Kelly. Someone asked for a picture wearing the dress awhile ago. This is the first time though that I have had the chance to wear it.
> View attachment 3445116



You look gorgeous Meg. Thanks so much for sharing. [emoji170]


----------



## renet

Rami00 said:


> Timeless classics! Neutrals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445940



These are truly classic! [emoji7]


----------



## ltxmm

Hermesaddictt said:


> You look stunning.



Aw thank you love


----------



## danceandsing4ev

With ms capucine b25 in the dressing room


----------



## designergoods

Love all your action shots! Wine tasting with my barenia B 40


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Gorgeous collection


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

danceandsing4ev said:


> With ms capucine b25 in the dressing room


Your B25 is so beyond for me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Timeless classics! Neutrals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445940





Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3444872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neutrals!


Rami you are the queen of neutrals! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love your stunning bags and ur chic style always!!



agumila said:


> My K32 RC epsom had been an amazing Europe companion! I bought a matching louis vuitton strap for a longer cross body length. Thanks for letting me share


RC[emoji7][emoji7]... Love the cross body look agumila! Perfect!!



megt10 said:


> Today I wore my new Hermes dress for the first time with my turquoise Kelly. Someone asked for a picture wearing the dress awhile ago. This is the first time though that I have had the chance to wear it.
> View attachment 3445116



Meg you look beautiful as always with that gorgeous smile of yours! Beautiful dress and perfect K[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

My perfect companions for 'cirque du soleil' over the weekend......Amazing show [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
... Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## birkin10600

Hermes action.  Thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]


----------



## weibandy

designergoods said:


> Love all your action shots! Wine tasting with my barenia B 40
> 
> View attachment 3446124


Fabulous!!  And one of our favorite wineries.  Beautiful ensemble!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> My perfect companions for 'cirque du soleil' over the weekend......Amazing show [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Happy Monday everyone!


Soooo lovely my friend!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## birkin10600

Rose Confetti B30 in action. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> My perfect companions for 'cirque du soleil' over the weekend......Amazing show [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Happy Monday everyone!


Love Love Love the twillies you picked out Eternal!!!! And of course the KD...well, pretty much all of it!


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> You did the scarf/strap trick! I do that too! Love it


Thanks, Nicole - does your scarf or twilly get stretched out? I really like carrying it this way, but am concerned that it will ruin the scarf if I use it that way all the time.


----------



## CNYC

Wrapped the scarf in a rush this morning and kept it that way at work. Btw it makes me so happy that the weather in NYC allows you to wear a scarf again.


----------



## weibandy

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445359
> 
> 
> Having afternoon tea with my favorite companion Hermes Birkin 30 in blue atoll


Love!!  All of it


----------



## danceandsing4ev

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Your B25 is so beyond for me.


Aw thanks means a lot


----------



## millivanilli

CNYC said:


> Wrapped the scarf in a rush this morning and kept it that way at work. Btw it makes me so happy that the weather in NYC allows you to wear a scarf again.


ahhh L' abre du vent


----------



## millivanilli

designergoods said:


> Love all your action shots! Wine tasting with my barenia B 40
> 
> View attachment 3446124




I looooooooove your jacket.

And the B, of course.


----------



## designergoods

weibandy said:


> Fabulous!!  And one of our favorite wineries.  Beautiful ensemble!


Thank you! ...So cool you know the winery - one of my favorites too


----------



## designergoods

millivanilli said:


> I looooooooove your jacket.
> 
> And the B, of course.


Thank you so much, I picked up at Nordstrom a while ago. I should wear it more!


----------



## Evita98

My new shoes!
It's a perfect shoes for shopping


----------



## tonkamama

birkin10600 said:


> Hermes action.  Thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]


You look so gorgeous !


----------



## LovEmAll

CNYC said:


> Wrapped the scarf in a rush this morning and kept it that way at work. Btw it makes me so happy that the weather in NYC allows you to wear a scarf again.



This is so beautiful!


----------



## replayii

agumila said:


> My K32 RC epsom had been an amazing Europe companion! I bought a matching louis vuitton strap for a longer cross body length. Thanks for letting me share



Love your burgundy legend sandals


----------



## tabbi001

birkin10600 said:


> Rose Confetti B30 in action. Thanks for letting me share! [emoji7]


I love your bag!!! And I never thought to used a horn necklace as a bag charm! It's sooo cute!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

agumila said:


> My K32 RC epsom had been an amazing Europe companion! I bought a matching louis vuitton strap for a longer cross body length. Thanks for letting me share



That is an excellent idea comparing with ordering a longer belt from Hermes. It looks great and cross body functions the best during traveling.


----------



## tabbi001

Everything fresh from Paris


----------



## tabbi001

Sorry it's so big!!! Didn't realize how big it was until I posted...


----------



## Tall1Grl

tabbi001 said:


> Everything fresh from Paris


Tabbi you look magnufique!


----------



## tabbi001

Tall1Grl said:


> Tabbi you look magnufique!


Thank you dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Soooo lovely my friend!!


Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Tall1Grl said:


> Love Love Love the twillies you picked out Eternal!!!! And of course the KD...well, pretty much all of it!



Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]...have to admit still using my GP's old twillies on my B[emoji85][emoji85]... A trip to H is in order right? [emoji48]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tabbi001 said:


> Everything fresh from Paris


OMGoodness sooooo pretty I just love you whole ensemble!! Again!!!


----------



## CNYC

Thank you!


----------



## birkin10600

tonkamama said:


> You look so gorgeous !


Thank you dear! I appreciate your kind comment!


----------



## birkin10600

tabbi001 said:


> I love your bag!!! And I never thought to used a horn necklace as a bag charm! It's sooo cute!!!


Thank you sweetie! Try it and you will love it!


----------



## Rami00

Taken from my IG and also used for the article on ********. Gris T Kelly 32 and jige in argile.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> My perfect companions for 'cirque du soleil' over the weekend......Amazing show [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Happy Monday everyone!


So pretty✨✨✨❤️


----------



## Tall1Grl

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG and also used for the article on ********. Gris T Kelly 32 and jige in argile.


If I haven't said it before Rami you have beautiful pieces..these are wonderful colors!


----------



## hermesBB

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG and also used for the article on ********. Gris T Kelly 32 and jige in argile.



Everything is oozing elegance, Rami~~~


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG and also used for the article on ********. Gris T Kelly 32 and jige in argile.


Stunningly beautiful!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## birkin10600

tabbi001 said:


> Everything fresh from Paris


Very classy and elegant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG and also used for the article on ********. Gris T Kelly 32 and jige in argile.


I LOVE your neutral collection Rami!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Rami00 said:


> So pretty[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji173]️



Thank u Rami [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Feeling the 'Blues' ....


----------



## m00dyf

Triple H


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the 'Blues' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447401



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] twins [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] twins [emoji4]



Yay!!! Don't you just love this color?[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## slongson

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the 'Blues' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447401



OMG! I'm in love!


----------



## slongson

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3445151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also put this mini beauty on the hooray for the halzan thread. In love with this bag-it was her first day out today & she was a star!



I really love this mini Halzan. I would love one in white!


----------



## Hermes Only

Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends 









Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the 'Blues' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447401


LOVE LOVE this.. It's Beautiful


----------



## katekluet

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting


I always enjoy your photos and oh my gosh your dogs are so darling!!


----------



## princessmaggie

slongson said:


> I really love this mini Halzan. I would love one in white!



I remember when they very first brought out the halzan they showed the white in the ad campaign & that's when I fell in love with it! A white mini would be STUNNING!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting


I love your sense of humor [emoji3][emoji3]....what a perfect choice you made for your SO!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Keep smiling like this always [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Hermes Only said:


> LOVE LOVE this.. It's Beautiful



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... This color just sneaked up on me and I love it more and more[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

slongson said:


> OMG! I'm in love!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## impulsive

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the 'Blues' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447401



Love this blue!!!   What color??  Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

katekluet said:


> I always enjoy your photos and oh my gosh your dogs are so darling!!


 Thank You Friend.. My Boys are my life.. They are wonderful .. (The 3rd one is somewhere playing).. Thanks for the lovely comment



eternallove4bag said:


> I love your sense of humor [emoji3][emoji3]....what a perfect choice you made for your SO!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Keep smiling like this always [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Glad I made you LOL.. Thanks for the compliment my dear.. I'm loving these colors.. I definitely made a great and wise choice.. Luv you lots ..!! 



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... This color just sneaked up on me and I love it more and more[emoji173]️[/QUOTE] this is absolutely amazing..you have such wonderful H collection.. So chic and understated


----------



## Norwegian Girl

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the 'Blues' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447401


Love this! So elegant and classy! Love the shoes!


----------



## tabbi001

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGoodness sooooo pretty I just love you whole ensemble!! Again!!!


Thank you! Means so much coming from a stylish woman such as you 


birkin10600 said:


> Thank you sweetie! Try it and you will love it!


Will definitely do!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> Glad I made you LOL.. Thanks for the compliment my dear.. I'm loving these colors.. I definitely made a great and wise choice.. Luv you lots ..!!
> 
> 
> this is absolutely amazing..you have such wonderful H collection.. So chic and understated


You are a sweetheart [emoji8][emoji8]! You always make my day my friend and I am a fan of ur H collection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



impulsive said:


> Love this blue!!!   What color??  Thanks!



Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... It's bleu saphir!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Norwegian Girl said:


> Love this! So elegant and classy! Love the shoes!



Thank you so much Norwegian Girl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## slongson

princessmaggie said:


> I remember when they very first brought out the halzan they showed the white in the ad campaign & that's when I fell in love with it! A white mini would be STUNNING!



REALLY?! OK! Since, I have to take my Kelly Wallet to get repaired, I will check with the rep at the Beverly Hills store. Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the 'Blues' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447401


Yowser! Singin n Dancin the Blues!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Thanks, Nicole - does your scarf or twilly get stretched out? I really like carrying it this way, but am concerned that it will ruin the scarf if I use it that way all the time.



I use a twilly usually, which does not get stretched out due to the proportions, but maybe a true scarf would get stretched.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting


Oh my gosh I can't tell who's the cutest of them all!!


----------



## Hermesaddictt

Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG and also used for the article on ********. Gris T Kelly 32 and jige in argile.


neutrals heaven


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> Yowser! Singin n Dancin the Blues!



Hehehe! Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tabbi001 said:


> Everything fresh from Paris





Rami00 said:


> Taken from my IG and also used for the article on ********. Gris T Kelly 32 and jige in argile.



Love these pics, *Rami* and *tabbi* ~ PERFECTION!!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Tall1Grl said:


> Oh my gosh I can't tell who's the cutest of them all!!


 Thank you dear


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Feeling the 'Blues' ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447401



Fabulous!!!  Especially that kc!  All perfection


----------



## Israeli_Flava

m00dyf said:


> Triple H
> View attachment 3447402


Triple H and a monogrammed ghillies! Gotta love that!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting



Such gorgeous photos of you, your dogs and your stunning SO! You have a wonderful sense for color! Thanks for sharing these photos with all of us!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting


There he is!!!!!!! The Hermes modeling God!!! You look spectacular my darling .... Never fail to impress! Your Basic is sooooo NOT Basic!


----------



## atelierforward

tabbi001 said:


> Everything fresh from Paris


Love love love!


----------



## atelierforward

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting



Mr Flame is an awesome name!! Love it!


----------



## tabbi001

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these pics, *Rami* and *tabbi* ~ PERFECTION!!!!





atelierforward said:


> Love love love!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

luckylove said:


> Such gorgeous photos of you, your dogs and your stunning SO! You have a wonderful sense for color! Thanks for sharing these photos with all of us!


Thank you so much for the lovely words.. Truly appreciate it. Hugs



Israeli_Flava said:


> There he is!!!!!!! The Hermes modeling God!!! You look spectacular my darling .... Never fail to impress! Your Basic is sooooo NOT Basic!


OMG.. You REALLY know how to make me Blush.. Thank you so much dear friend .. And if I may say so, you're the Athena of H as well... Hugs 



atelierforward said:


> Mr Flame is an awesome name!! Love it!


Thank you dear.. I love it too!


----------



## ueynah

periogirl28 said:


> Would like to say how much I love seeing the action pics and stunning bags here.
> Adding my Cherche Midi 26 which I just got this weekend, love at first sight! Grenat Evercolour GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3419974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419975



Beautiful!  Congrats on your lovely purchase!


----------



## chanelbaby26

tabbi001 said:


> Queen rose j in Pisa


Beautiful B at a Beautiful place! What else can u ask for??


----------



## tabbi001

chanelbaby26 said:


> Beautiful B at a Beautiful place! What else can u ask for??


Thank you! Queen B has accompanied me to a lot of places


----------



## Keren16

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting



Parker & Gilligan understand [emoji106]
Yes, Feu/Colvert are photogenic ... not as much as you!  btw great color combo choice!  Wear it well
Don't forget its seatbelt![emoji4]
Thanks for sharing all of this!!!  [emoji3]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

A bit grey and cloudy here today, so I decided to brighten up my day by wearing my Hermés "Gibiers " by Henri Linares and MK Jet Set multifunctional tote in fuschia. Love this scarf so much, the pattern and colors are amazing!


----------



## Hermes Only

Keren16 said:


> Parker & Gilligan understand [emoji106]
> Yes, Feu/Colvert are photogenic ... not as much as you!  btw great color combo choice!  Wear it well
> Don't forget its seatbelt![emoji4]Thanks for sharing all of this!!!  [emoji3]


Thank you for the compliment.. I'm so happy with the colors I chose.. Of course, next time Mr.Flame will have his seatbelt on


----------



## periogirl28

ueynah said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats on your lovely purchase!



Thank you very much, a lovely compliment coming from you! [emoji6]


----------



## snowbuns

Me + Darth Vader/SO black Kelly 


















She was just meant to come to this city.


----------



## Tall1Grl

snowbuns said:


> Me + Darth Vader/SO black Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just meant to come to this city.


That is so cool!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Croisette7

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting



Great pics, beautiful B and sweet dogs!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Fabulous!!!  Especially that kc!  All perfection



Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LuckyBitch

Croisette7 said:


> Great pics, beautiful B and sweet dogs!


+1  You look great. Love your bag.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Showing some evie love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's all about the gold today!


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some evie love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448451
> 
> 
> It's all about the gold today!


Perfection as always dear Eternal!!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some evie love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448451
> 
> 
> It's all about the gold today!



Yay! We are twins on this bag too. Gold is such a beautiful versatile color.


----------



## renet

snowbuns said:


> Me + Darth Vader/SO black Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just meant to come to this city.



So beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> Perfection as always dear Eternal!!


Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! We are twins on this bag too. Gold is such a beautiful versatile color.



Totally agree with you my dear Pocketbook Pup! Goes with everything right? So happy to be twins with you on this bag too [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Masao

hermesBB said:


> Traveling with my rouge tri-leather croc kelly:
> In Chanel summer dress and in Jeans
> Thx for letting me share~~~
> View attachment 3421004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421005



Wow...may I ask where did you get it and how much did you cost? I'm saving money for my next croc Kelly with bigger strap


----------



## atelierforward

snowbuns said:


> Me + Darth Vader/SO black Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was just meant to come to this city.


Lovely! Looks great with the dress.


----------



## Hermes Only

Croisette7 said:


> Great pics, beautiful B and sweet dogs!


Thank you so much.. I appreciate it.



eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some evie love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448451
> 
> It's all about the gold today!


Love love it.. Solid Gold..So Perfect! amazing .. (Cue in.. Solid Gold dance intro )


----------



## Powder Puff

Loving everyone's action pics- keep 'em coming. My pic for the day - which is your fave pink? rose Sakura K25 ghw, Evelyne coin purse in rose Tyrien, Guernesey card holder in rose Azalea and Bastia coin purse in rose Confetti!


----------



## bagalogist

mygoodies said:


> The best car bag-fie I could get, my arms are too short to have the whole bag in the pic [emoji23]
> Fifty shades of Blue today, featuring:
> [emoji170]Ms Bleu Nuit
> [emoji170]Ms Bambi
> [emoji170]Ms KD in blue izmir
> 
> View attachment 3413922


Beautiful blue!I am in the process of deciding my next k color.t  My impression of blue nuit is much darker. Is this pic true to life blue nuit?
TIA.

Sent from my SM-N930F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tabbi001

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some evie love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448451
> 
> 
> It's all about the gold today!


Gold is such a beautiful classic! 


Powder Puff said:


> Loving everyone's action pics- keep 'em coming. My pic for the day - which is your fave pink? rose Sakura K25 ghw, Evelyne coin purse in rose Tyrien, Guernesey card holder in rose Azalea and Bastia coin purse in rose Confetti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448741


That K!!!! i love everything!!! Perfect pink!!!


----------



## renet

Powder Puff said:


> Loving everyone's action pics- keep 'em coming. My pic for the day - which is your fave pink? rose Sakura K25 ghw, Evelyne coin purse in rose Tyrien, Guernesey card holder in rose Azalea and Bastia coin purse in rose Confetti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448741



Such beautiful & sweet collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## coxynell

Wonderful pictures, bag and surname for it! May I ask which application / filter you used to take them?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Taking my Frontaux et Cocardes out for a spin


	

		
			
		

		
	
 !
 It just arrived and I had to wear it at once!  Love having the blues


----------



## appl

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some evie love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448451
> 
> 
> It's all about the gold today!


Very nice photo!!!


----------



## appl

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting


Great photos!! You look gorgeous.


----------



## appl

Rami00 said:


> Timeless classics! Neutrals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445940


Your photos and taste make my heart happy!!


----------



## m00dyf

Israeli_Flava said:


> Triple H and a monogrammed ghillies! Gotta love that!!!



Thank you honey [emoji173]️


----------



## m00dyf

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some evie love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448451
> 
> 
> It's all about the gold today!



Gorgeous combination [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> Thank you so much.. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Love love it.. Solid Gold..So Perfect! amazing .. (Cue in.. Solid Gold dance intro )


Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8].. You make my day[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



tabbi001 said:


> Gold is such a beautiful classic!
> 
> That K!!!! i love everything!!! Perfect pink!!!


Thank you tabbi[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I too love gold for its versatility! Can easily pair with anything!



appl said:


> Very nice photo!!!


Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


m00dyf said:


> Gorgeous combination [emoji7]



Thank you m00dyf[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Norwegian Girl said:


> Taking my Frontaux et Cocardes out for a spin
> View attachment 3448821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> It just arrived and I had to wear it at once!  Love having the blues
> View attachment 3448822



Such a gorgeous combination! Love the scarf[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Norwegian Girl

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a gorgeous combination! Love the scarf[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you!! So happy right now


----------



## BellaCC

Powder Puff said:


> Loving everyone's action pics- keep 'em coming. My pic for the day - which is your fave pink? rose Sakura K25 ghw, Evelyne coin purse in rose Tyrien, Guernesey card holder in rose Azalea and Bastia coin purse in rose Confetti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448741



I love all the beautiful pinks [emoji7]


----------



## Powder Puff

tabbi001 said:


> That K!!!! i love everything!!! Perfect pink!!!


Thanks for your sweet comment, I love pink 


renet said:


> Such beautiful & sweet collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks, which pink is your fave?


BellaCC said:


> I love all the beautiful pinks [emoji7]


Thanks Bella dear


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some evie love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448451
> 
> 
> It's all about the gold today!



We are twins my friend (reveal to follow)


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> We are twins my friend (reveal to follow)



Omg!!! Super happy! [emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373]
You are going to love this color my dear! For with every color outfit!!


----------



## Hermes Only

appl said:


> Great photos!! You look gorgeous.


 Thank You.. I appreciate it


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Today at H.


----------



## 30gold

Another pillow cover, front and back.  Thank you for allowing me to share.


----------



## 30gold

30gold said:


> View attachment 3449395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pillow cover, front and back.  Thank you for allowing me to share.


----------



## purplepoodles

These are great! Very inspirational 30gold! Did you use a decorator?


----------



## Manon07

laying in the grass while the kid plays!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3449476
> 
> laying in the grass while the kid plays!



Love the matching shoes and evie![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## renet

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Today at H.



Nice Jige! Did u take it?


----------



## sanmi

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3449476
> 
> laying in the grass while the kid plays!



May I know the size of your Hermes bag?
Thanks


----------



## 30gold

purplepoodles said:


> These are great! Very inspirational 30gold! Did you use a decorator?


I like to think of myself as one lol.


----------



## purplepoodles

30gold said:


> I like to think of myself as one lol.



You sure did a great job


----------



## renet

My new work bag with me for breakfast before long meetings today! Happy Friday! Cheers!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

renet said:


> Nice Jige! Did u take it?


Yep.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

renet said:


> My new work bag with me for breakfast before long meetings today! Happy Friday! Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 3449530


Great work bag!


----------



## Stripes115

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Today at H.


love!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Stripes115 said:


> love!!


Thanks! I had this and a blue Paon Kelly cut to choose from. I liked the shape of Jige better, and I am casual not dressy.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Showing some evie love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448451
> 
> 
> It's all about the gold today!


Amazing!!  Love this - so yummy!


----------



## HGT

Ms. Etoupe is trying to smuggle couple purchases inside the house for me.  Shhhhhh.....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3449741


----------



## Manon07

sanmi said:


> May I know the size of your Hermes bag?
> Thanks



Its the TPM / Mini size in Epsom Souple!


----------



## sanmi

Manon07 said:


> Its the TPM / Mini size in Epsom Souple!


Thanks babe. The bag looks big in the picture so was unsure if its PM or MM size..


----------



## Manon07

sanmi said:


> Thanks babe. The bag looks big in the picture so was unsure if its PM or MM size..





here you can see the size better [emoji12]


----------



## sanmi

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3449912
> 
> here you can see the size better [emoji12]



Thanks babe.. I can see it clearly now.


----------



## m00dyf

My babies and I are off to lunch


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Amazing!!  Love this - so yummy!



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

m00dyf said:


> View attachment 3449986
> 
> My babies and I are off to lunch



Beautiful B! Is it rouge grenat?


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Ms. Etoupe is trying to smuggle couple purchases inside the house for me.  Shhhhhh.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449741



Oooooooh!!! Would love a sneak peak at what you got dear HGT!! [emoji847][emoji847]... Beautiful B[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

renet said:


> My new work bag with me for breakfast before long meetings today! Happy Friday! Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 3449530



I love GP! You chose a beautiful color! I developed a new respect and love for GP when I used it non stop this summer while traveling! I am officially voting this to be the best travel bag for me! Wow! This baby can fit so much! Enjoy your amazing bag! Happy Friday[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> I love GP! You chose a beautiful color! I developed a new respect and love for GP when I used it non stop this summer while traveling! I am officially voting this to be the best travel bag for me! Wow! This baby can fit so much! Enjoy your amazing bag! Happy Friday[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Yeah! As it is new, I do not want to load stress it yet. Haha...  I will slowly load it. [emoji13]


----------



## Rami00

All gold ✨


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> All gold [emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450015



Gold heaven indeed Rami [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

renet said:


> Yeah! As it is new, I do not want to load stress it yet. Haha...  I will slowly load it. [emoji13]



Lol! Take your time[emoji3].... I found that a bag organizer definitely helped to balance the load! Congrats once again on a great versatile bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Take your time[emoji3].... I found that a bag organizer definitely helped to balance the load! Congrats once again on a great versatile bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks! 
Am ordering a bag organizer from MaiTai.


----------



## renet

Rami00 said:


> All gold [emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450015



Lovely gold! [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## eternallove4bag

renet said:


> Thanks!
> Am ordering a bag organizer from MaiTai.



Perfect! I love her inserts[emoji173]️


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect! I love her inserts[emoji173]️



Yes! All my bags with her inserts! Great workmanship!  [emoji106]


----------



## Alice26

My [emoji173]️ rivale2tour


----------



## Icyss

Friyayy with Ms Bolide!


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> All gold ✨


Love your gold collection, and all your neutrals!!!  Have a golden Friday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Icyss said:


> Friyayy with Ms Bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450207



Super pretty!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Such a fun day with my H bestie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... We couldn't help but take pics of our bags together! I am in love with her anemone K[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a fun day with my H bestie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... We couldn't help but take pics of our bags together! I am in love with her anemone K[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450302



Always nice to have a play date with you!  Can I steal your B please?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a fun day with my H bestie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... We couldn't help but take pics of our bags together! I am in love with her anemone K[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450302


So cute! Wish I had a H bestie! Beautiful bags ladies.


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> Always nice to have a play date with you!  Can I steal your B please?



Hehe! In exchange for that anemone K? Yes please [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So cute! Wish I had a H bestie! Beautiful bags ladies.



Awww thank you NikkisABagGirl!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> All gold ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450015


Gorgeous ring Gingy!!  Love all gold, especially in the summer Rami!  Another gorgeous photo.


----------



## mcpro

Plastics still on [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atelierforward

m00dyf said:


> View attachment 3449986
> 
> My babies and I are off to lunch


So pretty! Love the bag and twins on the sandals.


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a fun day with my H bestie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... We couldn't help but take pics of our bags together! I am in love with her anemone K[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450302


Gorgeous B and K!!!


----------



## m00dyf

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful B! Is it rouge grenat?



Yes  honey, its B 35 rouge grenat [emoji173]️


----------



## m00dyf

atelierforward said:


> So pretty! Love the bag and twins on the sandals.



Thank you [emoji173]️ They are great shoes I also got them in multicolor[emoji7]


----------



## hermesBB

Casual Saturday~~~


----------



## Suzie

Bad photo but here is me with my vermillion kelly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a fun day with my H bestie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... We couldn't help but take pics of our bags together! I am in love with her anemone K[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450302


Oh wow! Isn't it funny that I know who your H bestie is now from the Kelly's outfit? Hahahahahah 
Both gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Always nice to have a play date with you!  Can I steal your B please?


You both are just DOLLS!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hermesBB said:


> Casual Saturday~~~


Love everything and that blouse is TDF!!!!


----------



## josieblime

Rami00 said:


> All gold [emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450015



Is that a gold ring on a golden retriever?  You certainly do spoil your pets [emoji4]

Everything is beautiful!!


----------



## hermesBB

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love everything and that blouse is TDF!!!!



Thank you Israeli_Flava! You are always so kind~~~ [emoji8]


----------



## Luxe Confidante

That bejewelled paw is priceless



Rami00 said:


> All gold ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450015


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new mini
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bougainvillea Evie for the first time today.


----------



## Genie27

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my new mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451078
> View attachment 3451080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bougainvillea Evie for the first time today.


Gorgeous bag and stack! We are twins on the MOP-dial Tank.


----------



## Dextersmom

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous bag and stack! We are twins on the MOP-dial Tank.



Thank you Tank twinsie!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a fun day with my H bestie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... We couldn't help but take pics of our bags together! I am in love with her anemone K[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450302



Double trouble and gorgeous!  Wish I could join this play date!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Quick pic after dinner waiting for the car.  Love using my Kelly wallet as a clutch.  Maybe a KC will come my way one day!


----------



## itorresmd

jssl1688 said:


> Wearing my much loved evelyne with black h clic.
> 
> View attachment 3445161
> View attachment 3445162


So beautiful! ❤️


----------



## itorresmd

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445726
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly belt in black PHW & hermes Birkin 30 white GHW!  I wish my Kelly belt was in gold hardware but it was a present from my best friend so I can't complain!


Perfect ensemble!


----------



## itorresmd

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3451430
> 
> 
> Quick pic after dinner waiting for the car.  Love using my Kelly wallet as a clutch.  Maybe a KC will come my way one day!


Very cute!
KW makes a great clutch


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a fun day with my H bestie[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... We couldn't help but take pics of our bags together! I am in love with her anemone K[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450302


Just gorgeous!


----------



## slongson

Airing out my Kelly Pochette.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Using my Victoria II tote today!


----------



## catsinthebag

Yes, my Kelly does ride on public transportation with the masses! Here is my Barenia K35 waiting for the T, and freshening up in the ladies room of Neimans.


----------



## Hat Trick

Yoshi1296 said:


> Using my Victoria II tote today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453063


the shark charm is interesting...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hat Trick said:


> the shark charm is interesting...



Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous B and K!!!


Thank you so much tonkamama [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh wow! Isn't it funny that I know who your H bestie is now from the Kelly's outfit? Hahahahahah
> Both gorgeous!!!!


Hehehe!!! You have sharp eyes my dear IF[emoji3][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Israeli_Flava said:


> You both are just DOLLS!!!! Love it!!!


You are a sweetheart IF[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



LaenaLovely said:


> Double trouble and gorgeous!  Wish I could join this play date!


Thank you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️....Wish you did [emoji8][emoji8]...The more the merrier! 



Tall1Grl said:


> Just gorgeous!



Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3451430
> 
> 
> Quick pic after dinner waiting for the car.  Love using my Kelly wallet as a clutch.  Maybe a KC will come my way one day!



Beautiful pic! I hope you had a great dinner my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Hope you get your KC soon! It's such a great bag!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful pic! I hope you had a great dinner my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Hope you get your KC soon! It's such a great bag!!



Thanks!!! Post some pics of yours the next time you take her out


----------



## Rami00

My kind of reds. Taken from my IG!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jphay

love it~!


----------



## jphay

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3427448
> 
> 
> Some company at the dentist this morning


totally loving this!


----------



## jphay

miah100 said:


> Bolide 45 Relax on our way back from a long weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427140
> View attachment 3427141


does it come with a shoulder strap?


----------



## jphay

Zookzik said:


> Happy Sunday ))
> 
> View attachment 3427024



that chair tho..


----------



## jphay

******** said:


> _*
> View attachment 3425924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When both your passengers are irresistible *_...*Blue Paradis K32, Fendi Strap You & pup ROCKY*



loving that shoulder strap!


----------



## jphay

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3424844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night deets! Jigé in argile color.



THAT BLING!


----------



## AnushkaD

Orange Poppy (aka Kemis) at the Getty Villa


----------



## AnushkaD

Enjoying Orange Poppy in the sunshine


----------



## m00dyf

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3454021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kind of reds. Taken from my IG!



Lovely [emoji173]️ My kind of Red [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3454021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kind of reds. Taken from my IG!



Sigh! Totally my kinda red too Rami [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love RC [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

RC Constance With a Vuitton T-shirt dress


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Thanks!!! Post some pics of yours the next time you take her out



Deal my friend[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## momasaurus

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, my Kelly does ride on public transportation with the masses! Here is my Barenia K35 waiting for the T, and freshening up in the ladies room of Neimans.
> 
> View attachment 3453200
> View attachment 3453201


This is pretty much my dream bag. Gorgeous!!


----------



## catsinthebag

momasaurus said:


> This is pretty much my dream bag. Gorgeous!!



Thank you! It is a dream bag for me too!


----------



## Keren16

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, my Kelly does ride on public transportation with the masses! Here is my Barenia K35 waiting for the T, and freshening up in the ladies room of Neimans.
> 
> View attachment 3453200
> View attachment 3453201



Love your Kelly !
Barenia makes it more special[emoji106][emoji169]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MadMadCat

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, my Kelly does ride on public transportation with the masses! Here is my Barenia K35 waiting for the T, and freshening up in the ladies room of Neimans.
> 
> View attachment 3453200
> View attachment 3453201



With all due respect for the fabulous bags posted here, to me this is the way hermes bags should look like, closest to their sellier tradition, worn in and practical.
Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## howardu09

Went on a tasting tour around NYC with my friend for restaurant week. HAC 45


----------



## catsinthebag

MadMadCat said:


> With all due respect for the fabulous bags posted here, to me this is the way hermes bags should look like, closest to their sellier tradition, worn in and practical.
> Absolutely wonderful.



Thank you so much, MadMadCat!  I was lucky to find this bag after some trial and error with a vintage red box Kelly (keeper, but pretty much only used for special occasions) and a vintage Natural Chamonix Kelly (sold to fund the barenia, after finding I was too afraid to use it or it didn't go with enough in my wardrobe). This is the first Kelly I've had where I feel completely free to use it -- it went with me to Whole Foods just now, even though rain was threatening. I feel I made the right choice in getting a fully-patina-d bag -- any fear of scratches or stains has been removed before it ever became an issue. It is a different "look" from the new ones out there, but I'm growing to really love and appreciate it. I was really happy to read your perspective!


----------



## Rami00

Bags in rotation this week.


----------



## tabbi001

Good morning!


----------



## plovesh

It's finally my birthday month and I decided to debut my TB26. It's such a great size and easy to use..I'm so in love!


----------



## tonkamama

Hello everyone .   Loving my Rodeo pm .  Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## chkpfbeliever

plovesh said:


> It's finally my birthday month and I decided to debut my TB26. It's such a great size and easy to use..I'm so in love!


What a lovely outfit to go with your TB and horn necklace. Everything is so coordinated. Have a great bday month.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> Hello everyone .   Loving my Rodeo pm .  Thanks for letting me share .


Everything is perfect in this photo from head to toe.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tabbi001 said:


> Good morning!


Etoupe is the one of the best neutrals !


----------



## Genie27

plovesh said:


> It's finally my birthday month and I decided to debut my TB26. It's such a great size and easy to use..I'm so in love!


Happy birthday! Gorgeous TB and your dress is also very pretty - I love the hem detail. Who makes it?


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> Bags in rotation this week.



Love your choice of bags[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Taking my new B out. Got the twillies for the handle and filled up this very functional wallet. I am super happy for these few new items. They are all practical and lovely(for my taste[emoji5]).


----------



## catsinthebag

cremel said:


> Taking my new B out. Got the twillies for the handle and filled up this very functional wallet. I am super happy for these few new items. They are all practical and lovely(for my taste[emoji5]).
> View attachment 3455700
> View attachment 3455701
> View attachment 3455702
> View attachment 3455703
> View attachment 3455704



You look great! Love your dress!


----------



## Genie27

@cremel your bag is amazing! And I love the blue of the wallet. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JustAgUrL

ltxmm said:


> View attachment 3445726
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly belt in black PHW & hermes Birkin 30 white GHW!  I wish my Kelly belt was in gold hardware but it was a present from my best friend so I can't complain!





I LOVE your whole outfit. 

Your shoes are STUNNING!!!! 

May I ask... are your shoes Nicholas Kirkwoods? 


I have a pair of red slingback, peep-toe Nicholas Kirkwood' platforms, they are the most comfortable 
shoes I own.


----------



## tabbi001

Thank you!


chkpfbeliever said:


> Etoupe is the one of the best neutrals !


----------



## cremel

catsinthebag said:


> You look great! Love your dress!



Thank you dear!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Genie27 said:


> @cremel your bag is amazing! And I love the blue of the wallet. Enjoy your new bag.



Thank you and I love the wallet too[emoji106][emoji106]!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Hermes Only said:


> Parker and Gilligan was like.. "Daddy..um, Is that a New Birkin".. My response, "This Old Thing?.. I've had this for months.. Mr. Flames 1st Day Out. Banana Republic Linen Top/Pants. H Izmir Sandals in Gris Poivre, Craie CDC and B40 SO Feu/Colvert. Thanks for letting me share...Have a great week my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding Cars with Mr.Flame... Feu/Colvert is so photogenic.. This is probably how it really looks IRL.. Such a chameleon. No Filters, No Adjustment.. Just Natural Daylight lighting





I hope you don't mind my saying this, but.... You have the HOTTEST smile.  

The Birkin ain't so bad either.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Tall1Grl said:


> Oh my gosh I can't tell who's the cutest of them all!!





I know, Right?


----------



## JustAgUrL

Rami00 said:


> All gold ✨
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450015




I LOVE your ring..... Tho... just between you and I...  you might want to think about getting a wax.  




(sorry, I just could NOT resist.  ) 

hehehehe

PS, lovely bag... HHHm, I really like that color.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Icyss said:


> Friyayy with Ms Bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450207





I LOVEEEEEE pink, your bag is stunning!!!!  and those shoes are to die for!!!! 

Is it possible to see a side view of those lovely kicks?  
and the bag...


----------



## Rami00

JustAgUrL said:


> I LOVE your ring..... Tho... just between you and I...  you might want to think about getting a wax.
> (sorry, I just could NOT resist.  )
> 
> hehehehe
> 
> PS, lovely bag... HHHm, I really like that color.


thank you!


----------



## Rami00

Jige in argile


----------



## plovesh

Genie27 said:


> Happy birthday! Gorgeous TB and your dress is also very pretty - I love the hem detail. Who makes it?


Thanks dear! It's a relatively new label called Collate


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige in argile


Exquisite


----------



## mibonbon

tonkamama said:


> Hello everyone .   Loving my Rodeo pm .  Thanks for letting me share .



Your little rodeo matches with you so well~! Love the whole outfit[emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## ltxmm

JustAgUrL said:


> I LOVE your whole outfit.
> 
> Your shoes are STUNNING!!!!
> 
> May I ask... are your shoes Nicholas Kirkwoods?
> 
> 
> I have a pair of red slingback, peep-toe Nicholas Kirkwood' platforms, they are the most comfortable
> shoes I own.



Hi dear, thank you for the compliment! My shoes are Charlotte Olympia


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige in argile


Ahhhhhhhhh there is so much eye candy in just one pic.  The rings, the bag, the love B's the coat, all drool worthy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hisimed84

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige in argile


That's a million dollars worth photo. congrats, you've got every woman's dream in that photo


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tonkamama said:


> Hello everyone .   Loving my Rodeo pm .  Thanks for letting me share .


I adore your black birkin.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige in argile


Love everything about this pic!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige in argile



GORGEOUS Rami!!!  You inspired me to get an argile Jige!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

TGIF...evie riding casually on top of my laptop that will not be used today!  Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## hclubfan

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3456569
> 
> 
> TGIF...evie riding casually on top of my laptop that will not be used today!  Hope you all have a great weekend!



Can't get more classic than a gold Evelyne....and what a perfect twilly!  Enjoy your laptop free weekend!


----------



## LaenaLovely

hclubfan said:


> Can't get more classic than a gold Evelyne....and what a perfect twilly!  Enjoy your laptop free weekend!



Thanks hclubfan...I've been getting a lot of mileage out of this twilly...one of my favorites even though not something I would have selected myself.  My SA has a good eye .


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3456569
> 
> 
> TGIF...evie riding casually on top of my laptop that will not be used today!  Hope you all have a great weekend!



Twins on the bag. I have to start adding a twilly. That looks so nice. Have a great day.


----------



## Rami00

Hisimed84 said:


> That's a million dollars worth photo. congrats, you've got every woman's dream in that photo


You are too kind. Thank you


hclubfan said:


> GORGEOUS Rami!!!  You inspired me to get an argile Jige!!


Thank you. Enjoy it! It goes with everything.


----------



## Rami00

Dira said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh there is so much eye candy in just one pic.  The rings, the bag, the love B's the coat, all drool worthy!


----------



## Rami00

Dira said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh there is so much eye candy in just one pic.  The rings, the bag, the love B's the coat, all drool worthy!



Thank you Dira xx


----------



## chanelious

Haven shared an action pic in years dear  Tpfers[emoji6]
	

		
			
		

		
	






And with my DD[emoji4] How she hav grown from a baby helping me to do my reveals in the Chanel forum and now a young lady with her own fashion sense [emoji16]


----------



## cremel

chanelious said:


> Haven shared an action pic in years dear  Tpfers[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456719
> View attachment 3456720
> 
> 
> 
> And with my DD[emoji4] How she hav grown from a baby helping me to do my reveals in the Chanel forum and now a young lady with her own fashion sense [emoji16]



How cute! Adorable little lady there. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige in argile



Perfect just perfect!!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Twins on the bag. I have to start adding a twilly. That looks so nice. Have a great day.



Can't resist twilly can you?[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

cremel said:


> Can't resist twilly can you?[emoji7][emoji173]️



No but I'm still holding out on the rodeo. [emoji23]


----------



## Rami00

Gris T Kelly 32


----------



## designergoods

Beautiful mod shots! Here is my barenia b40 next to my DD who was 3 then. She makes my bag look HUGE


----------



## Hermes Only

JustAgUrL said:


> I hope you don't mind my saying this, but.... You have the HOTTEST smile.
> The Birkin ain't so bad either.


 Thanks JustAGurl.. for the compliment..I appreciate it.. Kisses! H.O.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gris T Kelly 32





I have to say...  every photo you post could be an ad in Vogue. 

Not only are you just stunning, you have AMAZING taste...  as well, as an eye for elegant detail. 

I really look forward to seeing more of your posts.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Hermes Only said:


> Thanks JustAGurl.. for the compliment..I appreciate it.. Kisses! H.O.




You are more than welcome... it is my pleasure. 
and kisses right back at cha. 


In general, I don't have much of a filter, I just say what I think. 
(ohhh yes, that does get me in trouble from time to time. )


----------



## tabbi001

chanelious said:


> Haven shared an action pic in years dear  Tpfers[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456719
> View attachment 3456720
> 
> 
> 
> And with my DD[emoji4] How she hav grown from a baby helping me to do my reveals in the Chanel forum and now a young lady with her own fashion sense [emoji16]


Gorgeous pics! May I know the color of your kelly? 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> No but I'm still holding out on the rodeo. [emoji23]


We shall see for how long...


----------



## amber138

Bringing my baby along on a date night


----------



## dollychic

We babywear a lot in my country, so here's a pic with my Rose Sakura Lindy! Loving the colors ❤️


----------



## slongson

designergoods said:


> Beautiful mod shots! Here is my barenia b40 next to my DD who was 3 then. She makes my bag look HUGE
> View attachment 3456818



Love the B40 and your daughter is so adorable!


----------



## ghoztz

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gris T Kelly 32


my jaw just drops.  it is so stunning!


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No but I'm still holding out on the rodeo. [emoji23]



I wil wait and see[emoji23][emoji23][emoji12][emoji39]


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies, chkpfbeliever, pearliiee,  NikkisABagGirl Wishing you all a great weekend 
Thanks to those that "like" my photos...  Everyone is so sweet 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Everything is perfect in this photo from head to toe.





pearliiee said:


> Your little rodeo matches with you so well~! Love the whole outfit[emoji7][emoji8]





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I adore your black birkin.


----------



## ellietilly

Happy Saturday everyone!
My contribution, last night's accessories - Halzan bleu nuit, KD alligator bleu marine.


----------



## renet

ellietilly said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> My contribution, last night's accessories - Halzan bleu nuit, KD alligator bleu marine.
> View attachment 3457410



All the great blues!  [emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Sharing a pic of my Black Box Egee worn to an Embassy reception with a vintage traditional South East Asian Kebaya top. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ellietilly

Gorgeous, I have an Egee on my (ever-growing) wish list!


----------



## Giuliana

dollychic said:


> We babywear a lot in my country, so here's a pic with my Rose Sakura Lindy! Loving the colors [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3457163



What a cute pic! The Lindy looks great on you!


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, I have an Egee on my (ever-growing) wish list!



Thank you, if this is for me! [emoji8]


----------



## momasaurus

cremel said:


> Taking my new B out. Got the twillies for the handle and filled up this very functional wallet. I am super happy for these few new items. They are all practical and lovely(for my taste[emoji5]).
> View attachment 3455700
> View attachment 3455701
> View attachment 3455702
> View attachment 3455703
> View attachment 3455704


Very beautiful B!! Congrats


----------



## Rami00

JustAgUrL said:


> I have to say...  every photo you post could be an ad in Vogue.
> 
> Not only are you just stunning, you have AMAZING taste...  as well, as an eye for elegant detail.
> 
> I really look forward to seeing more of your posts.


Omg! You are such a sweetheart. Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Rouge casaque


----------



## Genie27

OMG, @Rami00  I love how you combine your gorgeous collection. Those shoes and bag are fabulous but together  - TDF!!


----------



## Bella2015

Running weekend errands with double trouble [emoji173]️


----------



## designergoods

slongson said:


> Love the B40 and your daughter is so adorable!


Thank you


----------



## renet

designergoods said:


> Thank you



They look gorgeous!


----------



## Lynnueno

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3457612
> 
> 
> Running weekend errands with double trouble [emoji173]️



So beautiful!!! The keychain looks nice too where did you get it?[emoji7]


----------



## renet

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3457612
> 
> 
> Running weekend errands with double trouble [emoji173]️



Nice double trouble. Good weekend!


----------



## Bella2015

Lynnueno said:


> So beautiful!!! The keychain looks nice too where did you get it?[emoji7]



Ty Lynnueno.  I got it from Amazon. The seller is AM Landen. Have a great weekend. [emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

renet said:


> Nice double trouble. Good weekend!



Ty Renet. Have a great weekend [emoji257]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

momasaurus said:


> Very beautiful B!! Congrats



Thank you moma [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3457567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge casaque



Wow they are beauuuuutiful!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

dollychic said:


> We babywear a lot in my country, so here's a pic with my Rose Sakura Lindy! Loving the colors [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3457163



Good job carrying baby around with style!


----------



## Nui

Here is my Blue electric Bolide on the way to the airport


----------



## LovEmAll

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3457612
> 
> 
> Running weekend errands with double trouble [emoji173]️



Love everything about this pic!


----------



## Bella2015

LovEmAll said:


> Love everything about this pic!



Ty LovEmAll [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I hope you have an amazing weekend!


----------



## Dluvch

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3457612
> 
> 
> Running weekend errands with double trouble [emoji173]️


So gorgeous!  Love it!!!


----------



## Bella2015

Dira said:


> So gorgeous!  Love it!!!



My sister has great taste and sometimes I'm fortunate to have it rub off on me.  [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji130]


----------



## Dluvch

Bella2015 said:


> My sister has great taste and sometimes I'm fortunate to have it rub off on me.  [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji130]


Love ya my better half


----------



## dollychic

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing a pic of my Black Box Egee worn to an Embassy reception with a vintage traditional South East Asian Kebaya top. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3457433


Gorgeous Kebaya top! Looks like the ones my grandmother used to wear. Lovely memories thk u


----------



## periogirl28

dollychic said:


> Gorgeous Kebaya top! Looks like the ones my grandmother used to wear. Lovely memories thk u



Thank you. It's amazing how many people here recognise it as a Kebaya top!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AnushkaD said:


> View attachment 3454117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying Orange Poppy in the sunshine


So happy to see you enjoying your stunning OP [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



hermesBB said:


> RC Constance With a Vuitton T-shirt dress
> View attachment 3454329


My heart skips a beat every time I see RC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful!



tabbi001 said:


> Good morning!


A beautiful morning to you too! Looking good tabbi [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



plovesh said:


> It's finally my birthday month and I decided to debut my TB26. It's such a great size and easy to use..I'm so in love!


Beautifully chic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy birthday!



tonkamama said:


> Hello everyone .   Loving my Rodeo pm .  Thanks for letting me share .


You always look so beautifully put together tonkamama! Twins in that rodeo[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



cremel said:


> Taking my new B out. Got the twillies for the handle and filled up this very functional wallet. I am super happy for these few new items. They are all practical and lovely(for my taste[emoji5]).
> View attachment 3455700
> View attachment 3455701
> View attachment 3455702
> View attachment 3455703
> View attachment 3455704


What a stunning bag cremel! Lost for words [emoji7][emoji7]



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3456569
> 
> 
> TGIF...evie riding casually on top of my laptop that will not be used today!  Hope you all have a great weekend!


Yay!! The gold evie is out!!! Beautiful my friend! 
So happy to be twins with you in this [emoji8][emoji8]



ellietilly said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> My contribution, last night's accessories - Halzan bleu nuit, KD alligator bleu marine.
> View attachment 3457410


So much eye candy my dear ellietilly [emoji7][emoji7]... Perfect accessories!



periogirl28 said:


> Sharing a pic of my Black Box Egee worn to an Embassy reception with a vintage traditional South East Asian Kebaya top. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3457433


Super classy and chic my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3457612
> 
> 
> Running weekend errands with double trouble [emoji173]️



Wow!!! Bella I love your beautiful B and matching wallet! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Bags in rotation this week.





Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige in argile





Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gris T Kelly 32





Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3457567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge casaque



Rami I love your beautiful bags and your amazing style my friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Each picture is a treat for the eyes[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to see you enjoying your stunning OP [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> My heart skips a beat every time I see RC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful!
> 
> 
> A beautiful morning to you too! Looking good tabbi [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Beautifully chic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> You always look so beautifully put together tonkamama! Twins in that rodeo[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> What a stunning bag cremel! Lost for words [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Yay!! The gold evie is out!!! Beautiful my friend!
> So happy to be twins with you in this [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> So much eye candy my dear ellietilly [emoji7][emoji7]... Perfect accessories!
> 
> 
> Super classy and chic my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Bella I love your beautiful B and matching wallet! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you dear eternal!


----------



## slongson

Feeling a little matchy-matchy today.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to see you enjoying your stunning OP [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> My heart skips a beat every time I see RC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful!
> 
> 
> A beautiful morning to you too! Looking good tabbi [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Beautifully chic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> You always look so beautifully put together tonkamama! Twins in that rodeo[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> What a stunning bag cremel! Lost for words [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Yay!! The gold evie is out!!! Beautiful my friend!
> So happy to be twins with you in this [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> So much eye candy my dear ellietilly [emoji7][emoji7]... Perfect accessories!
> 
> 
> Super classy and chic my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Bella I love your beautiful B and matching wallet! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Ty beautiful lady [emoji257]


----------



## ssv003

Out today for brunch with my dbf, Goldie 35, and some other H goodies. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...


----------



## leuleu

Mooshooshoo said:


> Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...
> 
> View attachment 3459120


Just a perfect match ! Very beautiful.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

leuleu said:


> Just a perfect match ! Very beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## perlerare

Beautiful, indeed ! I love the subtle red palette match !


----------



## hclubfan

Mooshooshoo said:


> Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...
> 
> View attachment 3459120



Beautiful reds!! Hope they helped cheer up your otherwise grey day!


----------



## Hisimed84

hclubfan said:


> Beautiful reds!! Hope they helped cheer up your otherwise grey day!


agreed, those color really makes your grey days better


----------



## Bella2015

Mooshooshoo said:


> Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...
> 
> View attachment 3459120



Best color for a grey morning.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mooshooshoo said:


> Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...
> 
> View attachment 3459120



What an amazing combination of colors to drive the 'greys' away!!! Love the killer combination mooshoo[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!


----------



## Livia1

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you my dear [emoji8]


----------



## princessmaggie

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



I love your style! Just beautiful!


----------



## PF2010

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



Stunning, love everything


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## coxynell

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



Just: wow! Beautiful.


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



Yes, your Jige looks sensational [emoji169], however I love your outfit too!  I want to say what I think it is, just don't want to be wrong[emoji38]. Anyway, it's outstanding & you look beautiful[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ssv003

Mooshooshoo said:


> Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...
> 
> View attachment 3459120



Love these colors!


----------



## ssv003

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



Gorgeous!


----------



## Edion

Mooshooshoo said:


> Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...



Gorgeous!!! Is the Kelly wallet in rose Jaipur?


----------



## slongson

Mooshooshoo said:


> Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...
> 
> View attachment 3459120



Loving this color combo!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Edion said:


> Gorgeous!!! Is the Kelly wallet in rose Jaipur?


Thank you. Yes, RC Evie and RJ Kelly wallet


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344


Oh eternal, what a GORGEOUS outfit (and Jige...twins with you!)....you look amazing!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mooshooshoo said:


> Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...
> 
> View attachment 3459120


*OOOOOOOHHHHHLALA!!!! This is WOWOWOOEEEE!!!! *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344


Flowing and gorgeous!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344


Love this!!! You look fabulous my friend!


----------



## Dluvch

Mooshooshoo said:


> Determined to inject some colour into a very grey morning...
> 
> View attachment 3459120


Ohhhhh I like this a lot!  WhAt color is it?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dira said:


> Ohhhhh I like this a lot!  WhAt color is it?



Thank you Dira, this is colourway 18, Grey, green & pink

http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...-soie-140cm-sieste-au-paradis-blan-95567.html


----------



## AnushkaD

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to see you enjoying your stunning OP [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> My heart skips a beat every time I see RC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful!
> 
> 
> A beautiful morning to you too! Looking good tabbi [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Beautifully chic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> You always look so beautifully put together tonkamama! Twins in that rodeo[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> What a stunning bag cremel! Lost for words [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Yay!! The gold evie is out!!! Beautiful my friend!
> So happy to be twins with you in this [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> So much eye candy my dear ellietilly [emoji7][emoji7]... Perfect accessories!
> 
> 
> Super classy and chic my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Bella I love your beautiful B and matching wallet! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you Eternal and I love your new B.


----------



## eternallove4bag

princessmaggie said:


> I love your style! Just beautiful!


Thank you so much dear princessmaggie for your sweet words[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



PF2010 said:


> Stunning, love everything


Thank you so much PF2010 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



coxynell said:


> Just: wow! Beautiful.


Thank you my dear coxynell [emoji8][emoji8]



Keren16 said:


> Yes, your Jige looks sensational [emoji169], however I love your outfit too!  I want to say what I think it is, just don't want to be wrong[emoji38]. Anyway, it's outstanding & you look beautiful[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Awww my friend your sweet words always uplift my spirits[emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you so much!!! Traditional occasion required for a traditional outfit [emoji3]... And when I realized the orange color I was wearing I thought it only fitting to post here [emoji8]



ssv003 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much ssv003[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



hclubfan said:


> Oh eternal, what a GORGEOUS outfit (and Jige...twins with you!)....you look amazing!!


Yay!! I am sooo happy my friend to be twins with you on the Jige!!! Can't wait for you to take it out on your birthday [emoji8][emoji8]



Israeli_Flava said:


> Flowing and gorgeous!


Thank you my dear IF [emoji8][emoji8]... I am in awe of your stunning new GM K btw[emoji7][emoji7]...



Dira said:


> Love this!!! You look fabulous my friend!


Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8] 



AnushkaD said:


> Thank you Eternal and I love your new B.



Thank you Anushka! I can't believe my luck at finding her and I am loving using her [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



Gorgeous outfit and perfect match with the jige


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous outfit and perfect match with the jige



Thank you so much my dear ThingumyPoppy [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## jyyanks

Enjoying the last day of summer with my anemone B35!!!!!


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jpezmom

jyyanks said:


> Enjoying the last day of summer with my anemone B35!!!!!
> View attachment 3459620


Beautiful photo - both you and your Anemone B look amazing!  I love how you matched the B with your outfit - it's perfection.


----------



## jyyanks

jpezmom said:


> Beautiful photo - both you and your Anemone B look amazing!  I love how you matched the B with your outfit - it's perfection.


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## S'Mom

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3456809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gris T Kelly 32


ugh....this is everything!  DROOL!


----------



## honhon

Pulled out my neutral birkin collection and wondering which one of them needs to breath...chocolate, gris t, etain, noir


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



This is amazing! Is the tunic from your culture? Love the entire look!


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> Pulled out my neutral birkin collection and wondering which one of them needs to breath...chocolate, gris t, etain, noir
> View attachment 3459706



Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday. Perfect! [emoji173]️


----------



## renet

honhon said:


> Pulled out my neutral birkin collection and wondering which one of them needs to breath...chocolate, gris t, etain, noir
> View attachment 3459706



Tough decision...but I'll choose Gris T for today if I were you. [emoji7]

Enjoy bringing them out alternately!


----------



## EmileH

honhon said:


> Pulled out my neutral birkin collection and wondering which one of them needs to breath...chocolate, gris t, etain, noir
> View attachment 3459706



Stunning collection of neutrals [emoji7]


----------



## honhon

Or neutral shoulder bags.... gold, etoupe, graphite, toile


----------



## honhon

Or my brightest of pops....tangerine, menthe, bleu Izmir


----------



## EmileH

honhon said:


> Or my brightest of pops....tangerine, menthe, bleu Izmir
> View attachment 3459811



This is a beautiful collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## honhon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a beautiful collection. Thanks for sharing


thank you for letting me share.  it was a good brainstorming for me.  but darn!!! i found out maybe i am missing a rouge?!


----------



## honhon

periogirl28 said:


> Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday. Perfect! [emoji173]️


hahaha, you are right, luv that


----------



## honhon

renet said:


> Tough decision...but I'll choose Gris T for today if I were you. [emoji7]
> 
> Enjoy bringing them out alternately!


yes! i should pay more attention to my babies.  by laying them all out, i found out that the togo qualities are so different on each bag.  gris t is the softest and thinnest and feels almost too delicate


----------



## honhon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning collection of neutrals [emoji7]


thank you pocketbook, i did shrink my birkin and kelly collection...i want to love each of them more.....to really get a good usage out of them all i need to live 200 more years


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> thank you pocketbook, i did shrink my birkin and kelly collection...i want to love each of them more.....to really get a good usage out of them all i need to live 200 more years



I need to follow your example...


----------



## Genie27

@honhon thanks for sharing your lovely collection. They are all very beautiful but my heart sang when I saw your collection of pop colours.


----------



## ceci

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



I love your ODJ [emoji173]️


----------



## honhon

periogirl28 said:


> I need to follow your example...


....periogirl....i just found out after laying the all out....maybe, maybe i might be lacking a rouge in my collection.  ha!


----------



## Dluvch

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thank you Dira, this is colourway 18, Grey, green & pink
> 
> http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...-soie-140cm-sieste-au-paradis-blan-95567.html


Love it so much!!!


----------



## honhon

Genie27 said:


> @honhon thanks for sharing your lovely collection. They are all very beautiful but my heart sang when I saw your collection of pop colours.


thank you genie


----------



## EmileH

honhon said:


> thank you pocketbook, i did shrink my birkin and kelly collection...i want to love each of them more.....to really get a good usage out of them all i need to live 200 more years



It's a good exercise isn't it? I just did the same thing with my bag collection. It helped me to clarify what I don't use and what additions might be useful for me. You are right. We need to get our money's worth out if our bags.


----------



## ceci

Wish you all had a great Labor Day Weekend for those in North America! [emoji41]

Spent the weekend with DH family at the VIR Raceway Resort. DH & BILs had their autocross track events. [emoji594][emoji592][emoji469] With the painting-like scenic in front of our hotel room, I don't mind the loud engine sounds at all [emoji4] [emoji919][emoji92]




More scenic photos can be found from my Instagram [emoji6] IG: FELTasticFashion


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> Or neutral shoulder bags.... gold, etoupe, graphite, toile
> View attachment 3459805



Love your Christine. It's a rare bag you don't see often. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ehy12

honhon said:


> Pulled out my neutral birkin collection and wondering which one of them needs to breath...chocolate, gris t, etain, noir
> View attachment 3459706


Beautiful collection!! Is it 3 30s and a 35??

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## honhon

ehy12 said:


> Beautiful collection!! Is it 3 30s and a 35??
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


yes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you so much dear Bella [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> This is amazing! Is the tunic from your culture? Love the entire look!


Thank you my dear periogirl [emoji8][emoji8].. Yes it is [emoji4]



ceci said:


> I love your ODJ [emoji173]️



Thank you so much ceci [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

jyyanks said:


> Enjoying the last day of summer with my anemone B35!!!!!
> View attachment 3459620


Such a classy shot! I love anemone[emoji171][emoji171]



honhon said:


> Pulled out my neutral birkin collection and wondering which one of them needs to breath...chocolate, gris t, etain, noir
> View attachment 3459706


Wow!!! Your collection is amazing!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



ceci said:


> Wish you all had a great Labor Day Weekend for those in North America! [emoji41]
> 
> Spent the weekend with DH family at the VIR Raceway Resort. DH & BILs had their autocross track events. [emoji594][emoji592][emoji469] With the painting-like scenic in front of our hotel room, I don't mind the loud engine sounds at all [emoji4] [emoji919][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3459828
> 
> 
> More scenic photos can be found from my Instagram [emoji6] IG: FELTasticFashion



It is indeed such a picturesque shot[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful ceci!


----------



## ceci

eternallove4bag said:


> It is indeed such a picturesque shot[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful ceci!



Thank you eternallove4bag!

Just realized this was the only H ODJ shot I took the past weekend [emoji28] The beautiful sky & landscape just completely took all my attention!

Couldn't agree more what the famous Paul Newman said, "If there’s a heaven on Earth, it’s VIR.”

View attachment 3459913


----------



## LaChocolat

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344


You look absolutely stunning.  I love everything about this picture. I'm so pressed for time, I can't be in this thread all the time but I had to comment. Stunning.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Rami I love your beautiful bags and your amazing style my friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]... Each picture is a treat for the eyes[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


You are too kind. Thank you babe xx


----------



## cremel

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to see you enjoying your stunning OP [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> My heart skips a beat every time I see RC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Beautiful!
> 
> 
> A beautiful morning to you too! Looking good tabbi [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Beautifully chic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy birthday!
> 
> 
> You always look so beautifully put together tonkamama! Twins in that rodeo[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> What a stunning bag cremel! Lost for words [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Yay!! The gold evie is out!!! Beautiful my friend!
> So happy to be twins with you in this [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> So much eye candy my dear ellietilly [emoji7][emoji7]... Perfect accessories!
> 
> 
> Super classy and chic my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Bella I love your beautiful B and matching wallet! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you dear!!


----------



## cremel

honhon said:


> Or my brightest of pops....tangerine, menthe, bleu Izmir
> View attachment 3459811



You have great colors for your collection! I think you could match any clothes with your collections. It's a great variety of bags in terms of colors.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a good exercise isn't it? I just did the same thing with my bag collection. It helped me to clarify what I don't use and what additions might be useful for me. You are right. We need to get our money's worth out if our bags.



+1

I am thinking to edit my Birkin collection too. There are a couple that have similar color ways...


----------



## cremel

ceci said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag!
> 
> Just realized this was the only H ODJ shot I took the past weekend [emoji28] The beautiful sky & landscape just completely took all my attention!
> 
> Couldn't agree more what the famous Paul Newman said, "If there’s a heaven on Earth, it’s VIR.”
> 
> View attachment 3459913



Beautiful scenery!!! Just beautiful!


----------



## Greengoddess8

honhon said:


> Pulled out my neutral birkin collection and wondering which one of them needs to breath...chocolate, gris t, etain, noir
> View attachment 3459706


Would you send one to my house to breath.Stunning collection!


----------



## Greengoddess8

jyyanks said:


> Enjoying the last day of summer with my anemone B35!!!!!
> View attachment 3459620


Love


----------



## Gina123

agumila said:


> My K32 RC epsom had been an amazing Europe companion! I bought a matching louis vuitton strap for a longer cross body length. Thanks for letting me share



K32 RC looks lovely on you. [emoji7]
May I ask how tall are you?


----------



## Gina123

Dinner with a GF, al fresco dining. [emoji41]


----------



## purplepoodles

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing in a little traditional ... Argile Jige in action[emoji173]️... What a versatile bag this is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459344



Great styling!


----------



## jyyanks

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a classy shot! I love anemone[emoji171][emoji171]





Greengoddess8 said:


> Love



Thank you for the kind comments!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Possum

honhon said:


> Or my brightest of pops....tangerine, menthe, bleu Izmir
> View attachment 3459811


Your beautiful birdie needs to fly!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Here is the winter collection in action. Waiting for my size and definitely ordered another skirt as well from their collection. Their skirts are super. The quality is amazing. Love this year RTW.


----------



## Giuliana

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is the winter collection in action. Waiting for my size and definitely ordered another skirt as well from their collection. Their skirts are super. The quality is amazing. Love this year RTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460449



Looks great on you! Is this a leather skirt?


----------



## Nui

Took this pic a while ago but just got a chance to post it.

Here is me with Mini Berline in Glycine. I'm 5'7"


----------



## LaenaLovely

Gina123 said:


> Dinner with a GF, al fresco dining. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3460074



Blue Saint cyr and vermillion?  Love!


----------



## LaChocolat

DS's first day of school. He was so excited he couldn't be bothered to wish us goodbye and dove right into it.  I'm totally in love with my boys.


----------



## hclubfan

LaChocolat said:


> DS's first day of school. He was so excited he couldn't be bothered to wish us goodbye and dove right into it.  I'm totally in love with my boys.



Oh I remember those days only too well LaChocolat...sending you a hug, because I know it's hard to let them go!!  You look AMAZING by the way...can't believe you just had a baby!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> DS's first day of school. He was so excited he couldn't be bothered to wish us goodbye and dove right into it.  I'm totally in love with my boys.



Omg!!! I can't believe you just had a baby!you look beautiful dear LaChocolat[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is the winter collection in action. Waiting for my size and definitely ordered another skirt as well from their collection. Their skirts are super. The quality is amazing. Love this year RTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460449



You look so chic! The skirt is a winner[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

purplepoodles said:


> Great styling!


Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



LaChocolat said:


> You look absolutely stunning.  I love everything about this picture. I'm so pressed for time, I can't be in this thread all the time but I had to comment. Stunning.



You are a sweetheart!!! Thank you[emoji8][emoji8]... How's the little one doing? I can imagine your hands must be full with the two kiddos!


----------



## m_ichele

LaChocolat said:


> DS's first day of school. He was so excited he couldn't be bothered to wish us goodbye and dove right into it.  I'm totally in love with my boys.



Beautiful LaChocolat!! 

Enjoy this time with your boys [emoji4] it goes by so fast...it seems like yesterday when I was dropping my oldest on her very first day of preschool. This year she's a senior and drove herself [emoji24]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha



We are twins on this scarf. [emoji7][emoji7](pardon my t shirt. I was trying it out as soon as I got home the day I got it.)


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha



PHW looks very nice on this grey! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️love the whole package.


----------



## cremel

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is the winter collection in action. Waiting for my size and definitely ordered another skirt as well from their collection. Their skirts are super. The quality is amazing. Love this year RTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460449



Lovely!![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha



Gorgeous!!! I love how coordinated your entire outfit is! Beautiful look IF[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cremel said:


> PHW looks very nice on this grey! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️love the whole package.


Awwww thanks dear! I knew I loved this combo as soon as I laid eyes on it but I had no idea the love affair I'd have!!!! Like I seriously cant put her down hahahahaah And twin on the Giant silk too... even better!! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love how coordinated your entire outfit is! Beautiful look IF[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thx EL4B!!! I'm so happy to "shop my closet" and find this Giant Silk sitting there just waiting to be loved hahahahaah


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> DS's first day of school. He was so excited he couldn't be bothered to wish us goodbye and dove right into it.  I'm totally in love with my boys.



You look beautiful & fit!  Amazing for such a short time after your delivery[emoji106]
Love to view your posts
I bet you miss your son, even if it's just for a few hours.  [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha



Another terrific post from the master of Hermes style![emoji92]
Each time is something special to me to view[emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> We are twins on this scarf. [emoji7][emoji7](pardon my t shirt. I was trying it out as soon as I got home the day I got it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461045



This is really a pretty post, even with a t shirt!
Honestly, it shows how versatile this scarf is[emoji4]
And how it works with a casual lifestyle too [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keren16 said:


> Another terrific post from the master of Hermes style![emoji92]
> Each time is something special to me to view[emoji7]


Awww u r too kind my dear Keren!!! U made me blush xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha


Love the scarf and I'm still drooling over the kelly....I'm still waiting.......


----------



## Evita98

Today is blue!
Have a good day~


----------



## howardu09

CDC love! Gifts from my sister from our Paris trips. [emoji7]


----------



## Bella2015

howardu09 said:


> CDC love! Gifts from my sister from our Paris trips. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461265



Beautiful.  I love how you store them.


----------



## koshi13

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha



Miss Gully is fantastic!!! Can't wait to eventually meet her!


----------



## renet

Evita98 said:


> Today is blue!
> Have a good day~



I [emoji178] blues!  Beautiful collections!


----------



## jpezmom

Evita98 said:


> Today is blue!
> Have a good day~


Amazing blues - everything about this photo is spectacular!!


----------



## MochaCake

Hello Tonkamama! What's the size of this Birkin? What a great pic!



tonkamama said:


> Hello everyone .   Loving my Rodeo pm .  Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Evita98

renet said:


> I [emoji178] blues!  Beautiful collections!





jpezmom said:


> Amazing blues - everything about this photo is spectacular!!



thanks! 
My SA really know about me. she give me a good chance every time.
I got my third rodeo charm in blue today.
I'm very happy!!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evita98 said:


> Today is blue!
> Have a good day~



Gorgeous, what a sophisticated cool look for early autumn


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> We are twins on this scarf. [emoji7][emoji7](pardon my t shirt. I was trying it out as soon as I got home the day I got it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461045


It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## tabbi001

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha


I love everything in your post! You have such amazing talent in coordinating your outfit


----------



## tonkamama

MochaCake said:


> Hello Tonkamama! What's the size of this Birkin? What a great pic!


Thank you dear, my black Birkin is size 30, for reference I am 5'7".


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tabbi001 said:


> I love everything in your post! You have such amazing talent in coordinating your outfit


Thank you so much Hun!!! U r so sweet!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Evita98 said:


> Today is blue!
> Have a good day~


Lovely!!!!


----------



## YingLim

My first B on her first trip.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha


I laughed so hard when I saw you took your seatbelt off for the pic. So funny! The things we do for a good pic, at least me haha! You entire outfit is lovely.


----------



## PF2010

YingLim said:


> My first B on her first trip.
> View attachment 3461518



Beautiful. Is that Rouge H in a 30 cm?


----------



## Lollipop15

Day out with my Etain kelly [emoji4][emoji178]
View attachment 3461545


----------



## Princess B.

-


----------



## LaChocolat

m_ichele said:


> Beautiful LaChocolat!!
> 
> Enjoy this time with your boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it goes by so fast...it seems like yesterday when I was dropping my oldest on her very first day of preschool. This year she's a senior and drove herself



Thanks m_ichele, Keren16, hclubfan and eternallove4bag. You are all so sweet!  I like seeing your posts as well! Thanks to everyone who liked my photo.  Wish I had more time to participate in this thread.


----------



## MochaCake

tonkamama said:


> Thank you dear, my black Birkin is size 30, for reference I am 5'7".



All I can say is WOW! You wear her so well. I've never even considered a black B until now. Thanks to you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I laughed so hard when I saw you took your seatbelt off for the pic. So funny! The things we do for a good pic, at least me haha! You entire outfit is lovely.


I know right!!! Initially I had my seatbelt on but when I reviewed the pic I was like OMG...no! hahahaha Anything for  good H pic! xoxoxoxox


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

YingLim said:


> My first B on her first trip.
> View attachment 3461518


Your twilly adds such a pretty pop!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lollipop15 said:


> Day out with my Etain kelly [emoji4][emoji178]
> View attachment 3461545


Love how you dressed her up!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

H brightening up a gloomy day.


----------



## Evita98

Israeli_Flava said:


> Lovely!!!!


Thanks!^^


----------



## Lollipop15

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love how you dressed her up!!!



Thank you! So much fun to dress our bags up hehe


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> I know right!!! Initially I had my seatbelt on but when I reviewed the pic I was like OMG...no! hahahaha Anything for  good H pic! xoxoxoxox



You are sooo much fun!!!
A purchase seems ok, even great, with no guilt attached[emoji41][emoji6][emoji106][emoji324][emoji173]️


----------



## dollychic

With my Constance today


----------



## renet

dollychic said:


> With my Constance today
> View attachment 3462188



Love it and your shoes!  [emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

dollychic said:


> With my Constance today
> View attachment 3462188



Such a sweet smile accessorizing a fab outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

Took my Barenia Halzan out last week, worn with petit h pleated silk necklaces. TGIF!


----------



## YingLim

PF2010 said:


> Beautiful. Is that Rouge H in a 30 cm?



Thank you! Yes it's Rouge H but in 35cm. [emoji4]



Israeli_Flava said:


> Your twilly adds such a pretty pop!!!



Aww thanks!! I had a hard time choosing the right twilly colour to go with Rouge H. [emoji23]


----------



## LovEmAll

periogirl28 said:


> Took my Barenia Halzan out last week, worn with petit h pleated silk necklaces. TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3462335





LaChocolat said:


> H brightening up a gloomy day.





Lollipop15 said:


> Day out with my Etain kelly [emoji4][emoji178]
> View attachment 3461545



Omg!  I've missed so much!  You all look amazing!  @LaChocolat, stunning outfit!  [emoji7]@periogirl, love love love your Halzan....you look so chic [emoji7]
@Lollipop15, amazing K! [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

dollychic said:


> With my Constance today
> View attachment 3462188


Whoa! It is a beauty.


----------



## periogirl28

LovEmAll said:


> Omg!  I've missed so much!  You all look amazing!  @LaChocolat, stunning outfit!  [emoji7]@periogirl, love love love your Halzan....you look so chic [emoji7]
> @Lollipop15, amazing K! [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Took my Barenia Halzan out last week, worn with petit h pleated silk necklaces. TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3462335



Love the contrast of white and the barenia halzan periogirl!!! So chic and dainty[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> H brightening up a gloomy day.



Beautiful crisp look LaChocolat! You look ready to conquer the world [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the contrast of white and the barenia halzan periogirl!!! So chic and dainty[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you dear!


----------



## ehy12

I am in love with my k28...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> Took my Barenia Halzan out last week, worn with petit h pleated silk necklaces. TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3462335



Amazingly chic! U make me want a Halzan now!!! What size is yours btw?


----------



## Tee1190

Fall in WNY is beautiful!! [emoji262]
These colors put me in mind of the season.


----------



## MrH

Oui ou Non ? [emoji33][emoji173]️[emoji33]


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha



Well HELLO Pink hotness[emoji91][emoji91] U rock'em all babe[emoji1373][emoji1373]


----------



## appl




----------



## appl

This one is from yesterday


----------



## catsinthebag

appl said:


> View attachment 3462762



Wow, is that Box? It's stunning!


----------



## hclubfan

ehy12 said:


> I am in love with my k28...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



I can see why...it's beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

Tee1190 said:


> View attachment 3462684
> 
> 
> Fall in WNY is beautiful!! [emoji262]
> These colors put me in mind of the season.



Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Tee1190

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning! [emoji7]


Thx Pocketbook Pup!!  And those who have graciously liked the pic
I am finding the Millefleurs du Mexique has been a versatile choice for my gold & noir bags. 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## appl

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, is that Box? It's stunning!


Yes. Thank you. I took it out today and was asked how much it was!! Had to tell the truth and now feeling guilty.


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> Amazingly chic! U make me want a Halzan now!!! What size is yours btw?



Thanks! This is the regular size.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## coxynell

periogirl28 said:


> Took my Barenia Halzan out last week, worn with petit h pleated silk necklaces. TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3462335



In love with this whole summery look!
I wish I could achieve this kind of minimal chic perfection


----------



## peppers90

Trying on outfits for next week's NYC trip, if you see a lady shopping in this outfit say hello!


----------



## LaChocolat

In the park with the boys.


eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful crisp look LaChocolat! You look ready to conquer the world [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks eternallove4bag, LoveEmAll and all those who liked my photo. You are all so kind.


----------



## atelierforward

dollychic said:


> With my Constance today
> View attachment 3462188


Love your constance. Such a rare beauty!


----------



## atelierforward

luxuryilove said:


> My brand new B having her first coffee with me. Still with wrapping over the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462756


Golden gorgeousness!!


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Trying on outfits for next week's NYC trip, if you see a lady shopping in this outfit say hello!
> View attachment 3463269


Beautiful peppers!! Have a great time in NYC (my fave time of year there ).


----------



## atelierforward

Israeli_Flava said:


> View attachment 3460970
> View attachment 3460971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All pink, gray and smiles at the stop light
> I put my seatbelt back on after the pic hahahaha


Can't blame you for smiling. The new gull beauty is TDF. You literally stopped traffic with your coordinated H outfit!


----------



## atelierforward

peppers90 said:


> Trying on outfits for next week's NYC trip, if you see a lady shopping in this outfit say hello!
> View attachment 3463269


You look stunning! And I think a lot of people will stop and say hello when they see your rare B! So amazing


----------



## catsinthebag

appl said:


> Yes. Thank you. I took it out today and was asked how much it was!! Had to tell the truth and now feeling guilty.



Don't feel guilty, feel lucky! 

FWIW, my answer to the "how much" question is almost always, "It was a gift."


----------



## LittleMsMelody

ashley_z_ said:


> View attachment 3462807
> 
> 
> 
> My look for the day



I love this look!


----------



## appl

peppers90 said:


> Trying on outfits for next week's NYC trip, if you see a lady shopping in this outfit say hello!
> View attachment 3463269


Beautiful!


----------



## ehy12

hclubfan said:


> I can see why...it's beautiful!


Thank you!![emoji7] 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LaChocolat

In the park with the boys.


----------



## periogirl28

coxynell said:


> In love with this whole summery look!
> I wish I could achieve this kind of minimal chic perfection



Thank you. I sometimes think it might be a bit too minimal really!


----------



## jpezmom

ashley_z_ said:


> View attachment 3462807
> 
> 
> 
> My look for the day





peppers90 said:


> Trying on outfits for next week's NYC trip, if you see a lady shopping in this outfit say hello!
> View attachment 3463269



You look amazing - head to toe!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jpezmom

ehy12 said:


> I am in love with my k28...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Is this Bleu Nuit? Love this color on a Kelly!!


----------



## hclubfan

LaChocolat said:


> In the park with the boys.


That's a gorgeous outfit for the park LaChocolate! You're one well-dressed mommy!


----------



## kou

Passe Passe day


----------



## ehy12

jpezmom said:


> Is this Bleu Nuit? Love this color on a Kelly!!


It's actually noir 28![emoji7]  i would love a bleu nuit too!!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LaenaLovely

catsinthebag said:


> Don't feel guilty, feel lucky!
> 
> FWIW, my answer to the "how much" question is almost always, "It was a gift."



Oh that is a great answer!  I'll be using that.   And when did it become ok to ask people how much things cost..!?!?


----------



## DreamingPink

GP is all dressed up to go to the aquarium with my boys!


----------



## mygoodies

My fave jeans jacket paired w Ms Bleu Nuit. Don't want the Summer to end just yet[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## Gwapa30

Going out for my Birthday[emoji182]


----------



## EmileH

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3463752
> 
> Going out for my Birthday[emoji182]



Happy birthday!


----------



## ms piggy

Strolling in Aoyama, Tokyo after lunch for some retail therapy with mini Barenia Halzan.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Perfect bag for date night out!


----------



## Gwapa30

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you Pocketbook pup[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MochaCake

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3463752
> 
> Going out for my Birthday[emoji182]



Happy birthday Gwapa!


----------



## Serva1

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3463752
> 
> Going out for my Birthday[emoji182]



Happy Bday Gwapa, you look great [emoji3]


----------



## slongson

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3463752
> 
> Going out for my Birthday[emoji182]



You look beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3463752
> 
> Going out for my Birthday[emoji182]



HappyBirthday, Gwapa! Hope you had enjoyed your party![emoji322][emoji323][emoji898][emoji1]


----------



## ipodgirl

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3463752
> 
> Going out for my Birthday[emoji182]



Happy birthday!! You look fabulous!


----------



## Dluvch

hclubfan said:


> I can see why...it's beautiful!





ashley_z_ said:


> View attachment 3462807
> 
> 
> 
> My look for the day


Wow! Love this look, can I ask if it is 35cm.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ashley_z_ said:


> View attachment 3463448
> 
> 
> Heading out to do some shopping (not for me unfortunately)


Love your sparked up casual vibe yet making it hawt with the fab B and CC cuff!!! Is that Crevette??


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3463752
> 
> Going out for my Birthday[emoji182]


You are sizzling ...like on F I R E !!!!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> My fave jeans jacket paired w Ms Bleu Nuit. Don't want the Summer to end just yet[emoji295]️[emoji295]️[emoji295]️
> View attachment 3463604


I swear, you can do no wrong in my eyes... classy and elegant in every snap!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> I swear, you can do no wrong in my eyes... classy and elegant in every snap!!!



Awwww thank u IF you're so sweet[emoji8] your snaps are TDF. Drooling every time I see how u ROCK yr H beauties[emoji1373][emoji1373]


----------



## peppers90

hclubfan said:


> Beautiful peppers!! Have a great time in NYC (my fave time of year there ).





atelierforward said:


> You look stunning! And I think a lot of people will stop and say hello when they see your rare B! So amazing





appl said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you for your sweet words *appl, atelierforward, and hclubfan!  *I like NY in September too


----------



## cremel

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3463752
> 
> Going out for my Birthday[emoji182]



Happy birthday Gwapa![emoji512][emoji512]


----------



## cremel

Sunday lunch with family. Our favorite Spanish restaurant in town.


----------



## Bella2015

All ready for work tomorrow.  My kitty Bella seems to approve of the pieces I selected - especially my B35. [emoji7] [emoji77][emoji173]️


----------



## purplepoodles

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3464460
> 
> 
> All ready for work tomorrow.  My kitty Bella seems to approve of the pieces I selected - especially my B35. [emoji7] [emoji77][emoji173]️



Such a cute photo and Bella has excellent taste


----------



## Bella2015

purplepoodles said:


> Such a cute photo and Bella has excellent taste



Ty purplepoodles [emoji173]️[emoji257][emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## hopingoneday

peppers90 said:


> Joueuse boots in the summer! I couldn't wait to wear them, I would highly recommend these boots..great heel height!  Worn with 29cm medor and Ex Libris en camo
> 
> View attachment 3438062



Peppers you must be tall, or else you just have beautiful long legs . I tried the joyeuse booties and they looked absolutely dreadful on me. I am a shorty and my calves are just too thick. (It reminded me of a photo I have seen of an old Italian peasant lady... And while I love Italy and Italian nonnas, it was not a good look, lol). I was so bummed because they are beautiful booties. You look terrific! Super jealous!


----------



## hopingoneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is the winter collection in action. Waiting for my size and definitely ordered another skirt as well from their collection. Their skirts are super. The quality is amazing. Love this year RTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460449



Wow. Beautiful. Is the skirt leather? Gorgeous tops too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## danceandsing4ev

With my 28 blue paon jypsiere


----------



## Gwapa30

cremel said:


> Happy birthday Gwapa![emoji512][emoji512]





Israeli_Flava said:


> You are sizzling ...like on F I R E !!!!! Happy Birthday!





ipodgirl said:


> Happy birthday!! You look fabulous!





renet said:


> HappyBirthday, Gwapa! Hope you had enjoyed your party![emoji322][emoji323][emoji898][emoji1]





Serva1 said:


> Happy Bday Gwapa, you look great [emoji3]





MochaCake said:


> Happy birthday Gwapa!



Thank you everyone for your kind words[emoji8]
I had a wonderful Birthday weekend[emoji322]


----------



## Chanieish

danceandsing4ev said:


> With my 28 blue paon jypsiere



Amazing jypsiere! That is going to be my next purchase!


----------



## prepster

You look marvelous!


----------



## alterego

howardu09 said:


> Went on a tasting tour around NYC with my friend for restaurant week. HAC 45
> 
> View attachment 3454693


Wow! You must have arms of steel carrying that around NY for a tasting tour.


----------



## LaenaLovely

cremel said:


> Sunday lunch with family. Our favorite Spanish restaurant in town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464399
> View attachment 3464400



Love that the menu matches your b and twilly!


----------



## Love_Couture

Attended a wedding on Saturday. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji177][emoji164]


----------



## mygoodies

danceandsing4ev said:


> With my 28 blue paon jypsiere



Looove your J28[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous color!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Love_Couture said:


> Attended a wedding on Saturday. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji177][emoji164]
> View attachment 3465023



So PRETTY pink touches dear!! Hope u enjoyed the wedding!


----------



## mygoodies

cremel said:


> Sunday lunch with family. Our favorite Spanish restaurant in town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464399
> View attachment 3464400



Your birdie is TDF!!!! Menu looks yummie too[emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Attended a wedding on Saturday. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji177][emoji164]
> View attachment 3465023


Sleek and stunning! Love your KP too[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3464460
> 
> 
> All ready for work tomorrow.  My kitty Bella seems to approve of the pieces I selected - especially my B35. [emoji7] [emoji77][emoji173]️



Wow!!! Everything in this picture is perfect including Bella [emoji7][emoji7]... How amazingly put together you must have looked[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Took out my fun pico (bleu indigo with poppy orange handles) to work today... With matching poppy orange KD and UTW Moussie [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

danceandsing4ev said:


> With my 28 blue paon jypsiere



28, good size, especially for us who wanted to grow a few inches higher. [emoji1]


----------



## cremel

eternallove4bag said:


> Took out my fun pico (bleu indigo with poppy orange handles) to work today... With matching poppy orange KD and UTW Moussie [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465104



Lovely!!


----------



## cremel

mygoodies said:


> Your birdie is TDF!!!! Menu looks yummie too[emoji39][emoji39]



Thank you! But the paella doesn't help with the weight!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

Love_Couture said:


> Attended a wedding on Saturday. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji177][emoji164]
> View attachment 3465023



Love your dress. [emoji106]


----------



## cremel

LaenaLovely said:


> Love that the menu matches your b and twilly!



LOL Spanish colors yellow and red. [emoji1]


----------



## SpicyTuna13

danceandsing4ev said:


> With my 28 blue paon jypsiere



Love the J28!! Blue paon is such a beautiful color!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Chanieish said:


> Amazing jypsiere! That is going to be my next purchase!


Thank you! Yes, you should definitely get one! It's a very effortless and casual bag to use !


----------



## danceandsing4ev

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Love the J28!! Blue paon is such a beautiful color!


Thank you !


----------



## danceandsing4ev

cremel said:


> 28, good size, especially for us who wanted to grow a few inches higher. [emoji1]


Yes it's the perfect size since I'm petite


----------



## danceandsing4ev

eternallove4bag said:


> Took out my fun pico (bleu indigo with poppy orange handles) to work today... With matching poppy orange KD and UTW Moussie [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465104


I love the pop of color on your picotin!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

mygoodies said:


> Looove your J28[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous color!!!


Thank you !


----------



## Yoshi1296

My Barenia agenda looked mighty gorgeous today!


----------



## periogirl28

Yoshi1296 said:


> My Barenia agenda looked mighty gorgeous today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465444



I bet it smells really good too!


----------



## Rami00

Jige love!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3465599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige love!


You're making it very hard for me to resist opening up my argile Jige (which is a gift for my upcoming birthday)! In the meantime, I'll just drool over your pics Rami!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I'm loving these horn pendants.  It is so light and understated.  Sharing my Isthme today here.  This is the PM size.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> You're making it very hard for me to resist opening up my argile Jige (which is a gift for my upcoming birthday)! In the meantime, I'll just drool over your pics Rami!


Yay! We are Jige Twins! When is your birthday


----------



## Yoshi1296

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3465599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige love!





chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3465924
> 
> 
> I'm loving these horn pendants.  It is so light and understated.  Sharing my Isthme today here.  This is the PM size.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



Gorgeous purchases guys!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Yoshi1296

periogirl28 said:


> I bet it smells really good too!



It really does! This may sound crazy but I can't stop smelling it haha!!


----------



## makeupmama

Transferring stuff from a new favorite, my Chanel Black Drawstring tote, to an oldie but goodie, my Black B in Togo 30. Black beauties are the best!


----------



## makeupmama

Transferring stuff from a new favorite, my Chanel Black Drawstring tote, to an oldie but goodie, my Black B in Togo 30. Black beauties are the best!


----------



## m00dyf

My traveling companion [emoji574]️ B35 Epsom leather


----------



## ssv003

m00dyf said:


> My traveling companion [emoji574]️ B35 Epsom leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466249



Safe travels! Looks so beautiful!


----------



## honhon

m00dyf said:


> My traveling companion [emoji574]️ B35 Epsom leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466249


me too, I'm just the same! my travel companion is a black phw 35 birkin but a togo


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Yay! We are Jige Twins! When is your birthday


My birthday isn't until mid October!  And your Jige was the inspiration for my text to my SA asking for an argile Jige!  It looks like the most perfect neutral color, which will work perfectly with my Canadian neutral wardrobe!


----------



## periogirl28

Yoshi1296 said:


> It really does! This may sound crazy but I can't stop smelling it haha!!



It's not crazy if you are a Barenia-holic. I sit in church and listen intently while breathing in the scent of my Halzan.


----------



## perlerare

eternallove4bag said:


> Took out my fun pico (bleu indigo with poppy orange handles) to work today... With matching poppy orange KD and UTW Moussie [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465104


 I love how you balance the casual look of that bag with pointy shoes. A great match !!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> My birthday isn't until mid October!  And your Jige was the inspiration for my text to my SA asking for an argile Jige!  It looks like the most perfect neutral color, which will work perfectly with my Canadian neutral wardrobe!


Aww thank you sweetheart. I can't wait for you to wear and post mod shots. You are going to love it!


----------



## Rami00

Bags in rotation this week.


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3466552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags in rotation this week.



Beautiful bags. Beautiful picture. Have a great Wednesday! [emoji173]️


----------



## Lvoemyboys

B35 Chocolate togo.. And im 38wks
Preggy
This is my "maternity photoshoot" lol


----------



## 30gold

I am terrible at taking pictures, but the beauty of my babies does translate.  My 30 gold Togo B and brighten blue K.  Just trying to decide who goes with me today!


----------



## 30gold

Oops can't post picture


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 30gold

30gold said:


> Oops can't post picture


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Took out my fun pico (bleu indigo with poppy orange handles) to work today... With matching poppy orange KD and UTW Moussie [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465104


Beautiful eternal!! Love how the mousseline plays off of the orange poppy handles


----------



## Love_Couture

Lvoemyboys said:


> B35 Chocolate togo.. And im 38wks
> Preggy
> This is my "maternity photoshoot" lol


Congratulations!  You with your B look great!


----------



## renet

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



[emoji106] very gorgeous bag!


----------



## Lvoemyboys

Love_Couture said:


> Congratulations!  You with your B look great!



Thank u


----------



## m00dyf

ssv003 said:


> Safe travels! Looks so beautiful!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## m00dyf

honhon said:


> me too, I'm just the same! my travel companion is a black phw 35 birkin but a togo



Gorgeous companion [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## m00dyf

Lvoemyboys said:


> B35 Chocolate togo.. And im 38wks
> Preggy
> This is my "maternity photoshoot" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466624



Good luck and enjoy the journey of motherhood [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## m00dyf

My P 18 with New Fendi shoulder strap [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Same Strap but with my mini me 
View attachment 3466771


----------



## annika08

Got my Ilana today. I'm still digesting the color cause the black stands out too much but super comfy. Hope to enjoy this beauty for a long time. [emoji846]


----------



## annika08

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3465599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige love!



What a beauty!!


----------



## StyleEyes

m00dyf said:


> My P 18 with New Fendi shoulder strap [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466765
> 
> 
> Same Strap but with my mini me
> View attachment 3466771



Such a cute and creative way to turn your Picotin into a shoulder carry bag!  Do you happen to have a mod pic?  I'd love to see how looks on the shoulder!


----------



## m00dyf

StyleEyes said:


> Such a cute and creative way to turn your Picotin into a shoulder carry bag!  Do you happen to have a mod pic?  I'd love to see how looks on the shoulder!



Thank you. It's so useful to have the shoulder strap, specially when you are in a hurry.
I will take a picture of it, when I get home on Saturday [emoji106]


----------



## periogirl28

Lace and tulle with Ombré on a hot day. It's Thurs-yay! [emoji1]


----------



## prepster

periogirl28 said:


> Lace and tulle with Ombré on a hot day. It's Thurs-yay! [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3467081



Pretty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jssl1688

At the murakami exhibit. Spot the gp!!


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> Lace and tulle with Ombré on a hot day. It's Thurs-yay! [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3467081



Lovely[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## renet

jssl1688 said:


> At the murakami exhibit. Spot the gp!!
> View attachment 3467656



[emoji106]


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Lovely[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jssl1688 said:


> At the murakami exhibit. Spot the gp!!
> View attachment 3467656


Haha! That beauty can't be hidden[emoji4].. Nice shot!



periogirl28 said:


> Lace and tulle with Ombré on a hot day. It's Thurs-yay! [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3467081


Beautiful look as always [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



m00dyf said:


> My P 18 with New Fendi shoulder strap [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466765
> 
> 
> Same Strap but with my mini me
> View attachment 3466771



What a neat idea![emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3466552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags in rotation this week.


PERFECTION my friend![emoji7][emoji7]



chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3465924
> 
> 
> I'm loving these horn pendants.  It is so light and understated.  Sharing my Isthme today here.  This is the PM size.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


It really looks beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3465599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige love!



Jige, that blouse and the Chanel brooch![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

cremel said:


> Lovely!!


Thank you dear cremel [emoji8]



danceandsing4ev said:


> I love the pop of color on your picotin!


Thank you so much danceandsing4eve[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



perlerare said:


> I love how you balance the casual look of that bag with pointy shoes. A great match !!


Thank you so much perlerare [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... One of my weakness is CL shoes! I find that they jazz up any outfit!



hclubfan said:


> Beautiful eternal!! Love how the mousseline plays off of the orange poppy handles



Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Totally fell in love with the poppy orange handles! Couldn't believe when my sweet SA got me this pico with GHW [emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Somedays the basic black is all you need...my 24 C with gator KD, clic clac H bracelet, CL shoes and non- H onyx jewelry in action...TGIF[emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jssl1688 said:


> At the murakami exhibit. Spot the gp!!
> View attachment 3467656


Love this shot!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Somedays the basic black is all you need...my 24 C with gator KD, clic clac H bracelet, CL shoes and non- H onyx jewelry in action...TGIF[emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468085


Killer combo


----------



## Tee1190

You are rocking this combo!!  
BTW, My dream bag[emoji7]


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> Somedays the basic black is all you need...my 24 C with gator KD, clic clac H bracelet, CL shoes and non- H onyx jewelry in action...TGIF[emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468085



Agreed! Lovely Constance!


----------



## peppers90

Some pics from yesterday!


----------



## aynrand

peppers90 said:


> Some pics from yesterday!
> View attachment 3468214
> View attachment 3468213


You are the modern Hermes woman.  Just fantastic!


----------



## jssl1688

renet said:


> [emoji106]



) thanks renet


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jssl1688

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha! That beauty can't be hidden[emoji4].. Nice shot!
> 
> thanks eternallove


----------



## Love_Couture

Shopping again yesterday. [emoji28] 
This time with my bleu nuit K. Happy Friday everyone. [emoji170]


----------



## StyleEyes

peppers90 said:


> Some pics from yesterday!
> View attachment 3468214
> View attachment 3468213



I love the way you mixed warm and cool tones in your outfit. I'm slightly obsessed with unexpected pairings like that. 
And OMG your Himalayan!!! [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## 30gold

Some tabletop:


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Somedays the basic black is all you need...my 24 C with gator KD, clic clac H bracelet, CL shoes and non- H onyx jewelry in action...TGIF[emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468085


Gorgeous combo.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

peppers90 said:


> Some pics from yesterday!
> View attachment 3468214
> View attachment 3468213



Your collection is amazing. My favs are the red and the Himalaya.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love_Couture said:


> Shopping again yesterday. [emoji28]
> This time with my bleu nuit K. Happy Friday everyone. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3468246



Happy Friday back at you, *Love_Couture*! Love your outfit, love shopping in general lol. 



30gold said:


> View attachment 3468301
> *Some tabletop*:


This is more than "Some tabletop", your pic is simply inspiring and stunning!!!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Somedays the basic black is all you need...my 24 C with gator KD, clic clac H bracelet, CL shoes and non- H onyx jewelry in action...TGIF[emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468085


Wow! Simply elegant and sexy!  Love it!


----------



## Dluvch

peppers90 said:


> Some pics from yesterday!
> View attachment 3468214
> View attachment 3468213


Drool drool drool, your collection is amazing!


----------



## 30gold

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Friday back at you, *Love_Couture*! Love your outfit, love shopping in general lol.
> 
> 
> This is more than "Some tabletop", your pic is simply inspiring and stunning!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

One minute it's 30C



The next it's 13C (also known as How I Style My Princetowns/ Gucci My Way) Happy Weekend!


----------



## hermesBB

peppers90 said:


> Some pics from yesterday!
> View attachment 3468214
> View attachment 3468213



Tres chic!


----------



## birkin10600

peppers90 said:


> Some pics from yesterday!
> View attachment 3468214
> View attachment 3468213



Amazing bags, gorgeous lady! [emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji106]


----------



## Rami00

Jige in argile ♥️


----------



## cremel

eternallove4bag said:


> Somedays the basic black is all you need...my 24 C with gator KD, clic clac H bracelet, CL shoes and non- H onyx jewelry in action...TGIF[emoji1317][emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468085



Great package there![emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

jssl1688 said:


> At the murakami exhibit. Spot the gp!!
> View attachment 3467656


LOVE this pic!


----------



## Gwapa30

Blue and pink kind of day[emoji4]


----------



## LovEmAll

English garden twilly!  How adorable are these?  Love love love the print [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Trying this baby!

Well, I can't post pics. Must have something to do with the Apple new version.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl




----------



## jssl1688

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love this shot!



Thanks Nikki


----------



## jssl1688

Rami00 said:


> LOVE this pic!



Thanks rami!!


----------



## atelierforward

periogirl28 said:


> One minute it's 30C
> View attachment 3468939
> 
> 
> The next it's 13C (also known as How I Style My Princetowns/ Gucci My Way) Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3468940


Love both outfits!


----------



## periogirl28

atelierforward said:


> Love both outfits!



Thank you!


----------



## Bella2015

Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## EmileH

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]



Happy birthday!


----------



## Bella2015

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy birthday!




Ty Pocketbook Pup [emoji8]


----------



## Dluvch

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]


Awwwww happy bday my better half.   Love ya!  And I love Clemence leather it's the best in my opinion, your black b is so rich and supple!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]


Fabulous!!! Treat yourself babe... u only live once!!!! Happy happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bella2015

Dira said:


> Awwwww happy bday my better half.   Love ya!  And I love Clemence leather it's the best in my opinion, your black b is so rich and supple!



Happy Birthday my better half and beautiful twin sister!!  Love ya more [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

Israeli_Flava said:


> Fabulous!!! Treat yourself babe... u only live once!!!! Happy happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Ty my sweet TPF friend [emoji8]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]



Yay! Happy Birthday, gorgeous gifts.


----------



## Applelpc26




----------



## Bella2015

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yay! Happy Birthday, gorgeous gifts.



Ty NikkisABagGirl.  I hope you're having a wonderful day! [emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## Love_Couture

Bella2015 said:


> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]



Happy birthday! [emoji512][emoji322][emoji177]


----------



## purplepoodles

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]



Happy Birthday and many many more! You have great taste in gifts![emoji126][emoji126][emoji1380][emoji1437][emoji1494][emoji1551]


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Some pics from yesterday!
> View attachment 3468214
> View attachment 3468213


 STUNNING[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love_Couture said:


> Shopping again yesterday. [emoji28]
> This time with my bleu nuit K. Happy Friday everyone. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3468246


Bleu Nuit is such a beautiful color! Love it[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



periogirl28 said:


> One minute it's 30C
> View attachment 3468939
> 
> 
> The next it's 13C (also known as How I Style My Princetowns/ Gucci My Way) Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3468940


Super elegant [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3469340
> 
> Blue and pink kind of day[emoji4]


What a beautiful color! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3469361
> 
> English garden twilly!  How adorable are these?  Love love love the print [emoji7]


Perfect[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... And that bag[emoji7][emoji7]



NikkisABagGirl said:


>



Beautiful bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]


Many many happy returns of the day Bella[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... Love ur gifts[emoji1373][emoji1373]



Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469040



Beautiful shot my friend[emoji7][emoji7]..: so happy we r twinsies on this amazing bag [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Gorgeous combo.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you my dear Bella [emoji8][emoji8]... Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322]



renet said:


> Agreed! Lovely Constance!


Thank you renet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Rami00 said:


> Killer combo


Thank you so much Rami [emoji8][emoji8]



Dira said:


> Wow! Simply elegant and sexy!  Love it!


My beautiful friend thank you [emoji8][emoji8]... Hope you have an amazing birthday [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



cremel said:


> Great package there![emoji173]️



Thank you so much cremel [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ari

jssl1688 said:


> At the murakami exhibit. Spot the gp!!
> View attachment 3467656



Hi jssl1688, beautiful bag, may I ask you have you used 2 twilies per handle? I tried one per handle and look very short  [emoji15]


----------



## ari

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]



Happy BD! Enjoy looking great on or BD and forever after!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]



 Happy Birthday[emoji322][emoji92][emoji322][emoji92] Wonderful gifts[emoji320][emoji93] Enjoy[emoji173]️


----------



## ari

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3469340
> 
> Blue and pink kind of day[emoji4]



Such a sweet and classy look!


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

Love_Couture said:


> Shopping again yesterday. [emoji28]
> This time with my bleu nuit K. Happy Friday everyone. [emoji170]
> View attachment 3468246



Lovely[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] What strap are using for your K?


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile [emoji813]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469040


Rami, great again - just stunning [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile ♥️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469040


I lovE everything about this pic!!!


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Rami, great again - just stunning [emoji173]️


Thank you Ari xx


----------



## Love_Couture

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Lovely[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] What strap are using for your K?



I was using my tool box strap.  It is in bleu indigo.


----------



## lara0112

my every day H  

Sunnies - SL and Fur Charm - Furla


----------



## jssl1688

ari said:


> Hi jssl1688, beautiful bag, may I ask you have you used 2 twilies per handle? I tried one per handle and look very short  [emoji15]



Hi ari, I used one twilly per handle. My gp is a size 30, when I compare my 30 to the 36 the handles are slightly shorter. But even with my 36, the twilly still wraps the handle completely.


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Many many happy returns of the day Bella[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... Love ur gifts[emoji1373][emoji1373]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot my friend[emoji7][emoji7]..: so happy we r twinsies on this amazing bag [emoji8]



Ty my beautiful TPF friend [emoji8]


----------



## Bella2015

Love_Couture said:


> Happy birthday! [emoji512][emoji322][emoji177]





purplepoodles said:


> Happy Birthday and many many more! You have great taste in gifts![emoji126][emoji126][emoji1380][emoji1437][emoji1494][emoji1551]





ari said:


> Happy BD! Enjoy looking great on or BD and forever after!



Ty my sweet TPF friends [emoji257][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## mcpro

Out and about


----------



## hermesBB

Back to LA with my plume 

The canvas shoulder strap does not come with the bag. I matched it later for hands-free options.


----------



## Gwapa30

ari said:


> Such a sweet and classy look!



Thank you Ari[emoji8]


----------



## Mrs D.L.

Taken awhile ago...


----------



## prepster

hermesBB said:


> Back to LA with my plume
> 
> The canvas shoulder strap does not come with the bag. I matched it later for hands-free options.
> View attachment 3471229



Great Plume!  What size is that?


----------



## hermesBB

prepster said:


> Great Plume!  What size is that?



Thank you. It's a 32.


----------



## ari

jssl1688 said:


> Hi ari, I used one twilly per handle. My gp is a size 30, when I compare my 30 to the 36 the handles are slightly shorter. But even with my 36, the twilly still wraps the handle completely.



I should try again, I don't like how I did it


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Many many happy returns of the day Bella[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... Love ur gifts[emoji1373][emoji1373]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot my friend[emoji7][emoji7]..: so happy we r twinsies on this amazing bag [emoji8]


Thanks so much!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovEmAll

lara0112 said:


> my every day H
> 
> Sunnies - SL and Fur Charm - Furla


Love this bag!



mcpro said:


> View attachment 3471217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about


Beautiful!  Is this etain?



hermesBB said:


> Back to LA with my plume
> 
> The canvas shoulder strap does not come with the bag. I matched it later for hands-free options.
> View attachment 3471229


Lovely plume 


Mrs D.L. said:


> View attachment 3471252
> 
> Taken awhile ago...


What's gorgeous K!



ari said:


> I should try again, I don't like how I did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471377



Beautiful pic!


----------



## mcpro

LovEmAll said:


> Love this bag!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Is this etain?
> 
> 
> It's etoupe .. The more I use it the more I fell in love with the color...[emoji7]
> 
> Thank you .


----------



## peppers90

Bambou KP


----------



## peppers90

aynrand said:


> You are the modern Hermes woman.  Just fantastic!



Thank you aynrand so much!!!


----------



## peppers90

StyleEyes said:


> I love the way you mixed warm and cool tones in your outfit. I'm slightly obsessed with unexpected pairings like that.
> And OMG your Himalayan!!! [emoji7][emoji177]



Thank you StyleEyes for your compliment 



Bella2015 said:


> Your collection is amazing. My favs are the red and the Himalaya.





Dira said:


> Drool drool drool, your collection is amazing!





hermesBB said:


> Tres chic!





birkin10600 said:


> Amazing bags, gorgeous lady! [emoji7] [emoji173] [emoji106]



Thank you birkin10600, hermesBB, Dira and Bella2015!  These bags are from a meet up I hosted last week. Wish they were all mine  a beautiful group for sure!


----------



## ari

LovEmAll said:


> Love this bag!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Is this etain?
> 
> 
> Lovely plume
> 
> What's gorgeous K!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic!


Thank you LovEmAll!


peppers90 said:


> Bambou KP
> 
> View attachment 3471700
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471699



Totally gorgeous! Love everything!


----------



## peppers90

Thank you so much *ari!*


----------



## cremel

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]



Beautiful bag and shoes! Happy birthday![emoji257][emoji257][emoji512][emoji512][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> Bambou KP
> 
> View attachment 3471700
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471699



Beautiful peppers! Love them[emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## bedhead

peppers90 said:


> Bambou KP
> 
> View attachment 3471700
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471699


Love all the bright pops of color!


----------



## peppers90

cremel said:


> Beautiful peppers! Love them[emoji173]️[emoji106]





bedhead said:


> Love all the bright pops of color!



Thank you  *cremel and bedhead!!*


----------



## xiaoxiao

Not an action shot per sec, more like bored out of my mind while waiting for my name to be called, I took of pix of what's with me at that time.... Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lara0112

LovEmAll said:


> Love this bag!



Thanks dear - so do I. It is very light weight and fits my Macbook 13 (I do have to empty it though to get it in and out) plus in the colour/hardware/size combo looks really cool (I know some people think this bag can look matronly but it depends on the combo)


----------



## LaenaLovely

Headed out to run some errands and go to the gym.  Trying a 90 cm as a strap for my fairly new evie.  Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

peppers90 said:


> Bambou KP
> 
> View attachment 3471700
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471699



*peppers*, you really pull off this wonderful outfit, there are no words! 
The modern H woman is the only phrase that comes to mind.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3472271
> 
> 
> Headed out to run some errands and go to the gym.  Trying a 90 cm as a strap for my fairly new evie.  Hope you all have a great day!



Looks great love the pop of pink! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *peppers*, you really pull off this wonderful outfit, there are no words!
> The modern H woman is the only phrase that comes to mind.



Thank you so much Vigee! I can say the same for you, your photos are always inspiring


----------



## mcpro

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3470171
> 
> 
> Celebrating my 45th bday tomorrow with some of my From Me -To Me birthday gifts.  I definitely spoiled myself this year.  Oh well I can celebrate until the credit card bill comes [emoji33][emoji31][emoji512][emoji898][emoji483][emoji173]️[emoji257]



what a lovely pair, you deserved it, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## goodbrand

2016 B 30 Bleu Ocean GHW Togo (curated by my beloved daughter), a beautiful dark blue green color looks like soft black with dark blue/green undertones. I took her out 1st time on my 54th birthday.


----------



## jssl1688

ari said:


> I should try again, I don't like how I did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471377



Ari, is yours a 30 or 36? Love your rose sakura, it's such a darling pink. It does seem that the twilly is a tad short on your handles, perhaps try not tying them too close but sparsely so there's more fabric to extend to the end (of course making sure they cover the handles completely).


----------



## renet

goodbrand said:


> View attachment 3472513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 B 30 Bleu Ocean GHW Togo (curated by my beloved daughter), a beautiful dark blue green color looks like soft black with dark blue/green undertones. I took her out 1st time on my 54th birthday.



You look fabulous with the B!  [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## goodbrand

renet said:


> You look fabulous with the B!  [emoji7][emoji106]


Thanks


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

goodbrand said:


> View attachment 3472513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 B 30 Bleu Ocean GHW Togo (curated by my beloved daughter), a beautiful dark blue green color looks like soft black with dark blue/green undertones. I took her out 1st time on my 54th birthday.



Stunning


----------



## SandySummer

Sneaky sneaky


----------



## Scarf and Glove

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3472884
> 
> 
> Sneaky sneaky


How do you like the Faure; is it heavy or light?


----------



## SandySummer

Scarf and Glove said:


> How do you like the Faure; is it heavy or light?



Only a tinge heavier than a Goyard and significantly more structure. I got the one with the outside pocket which is very helpful.


----------



## goodbrand

Matryoshka.ca said:


> Stunning


Thanks


----------



## Scarf and Glove

SandySummer said:


> Only a tinge heavier than a Goyard and significantly more structure. I got the one with the outside pocket which is very helpful.


Thank you for the info- I briefly popped in rue Cambon to look at them-- I am more comfortable with the structure this provides vs Goyard-


----------



## bagalogist

goodbrand said:


> View attachment 3472513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 B 30 Bleu Ocean GHW Togo (curated by my beloved daughter), a beautiful dark blue green color looks like soft black with dark blue/green undertones. I took her out 1st time on my 54th birthday.


Blessed bday goodbrand! Love the whole aseemble. Stunning !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> I should try again, I don't like how I did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471377


Lovely pink combo !


----------



## Rami00

RC soaking up the sun!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> I should try again, I don't like how I did it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471377


WOW! Love everything.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
> Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
> Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.



You look beautiful as always. I wish you a speedy recovery. [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## ThierryH

All blue today! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
> Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
> Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.


Oh dear, so sorry to hear about your accident Vigee.  I hope you're on the mend  Love the color of your shirt with your birkin.  Lovely...and love the wide leg jeans too.  I've added a few pairs of wider legged jeans to my collection too, and have found them to be far more comfortable than my usual skinny jeans!


----------



## hclubfan

ThierryH said:


> All blue today! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473408



What a perfect shade of blue ThierryH!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Such beautiful Birkins in this thread today!


----------



## Love_Couture

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
> Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
> Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.
> 
> Beautiful colors!  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## mygoodies

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
> Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
> Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.



U look HOTTTTT[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] is that a Rouge Grenat B[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> Oh dear, so sorry to hear about your accident Vigee.  I hope you're on the mend  Love the color of your shirt with your birkin.  Lovely...and love the wide leg jeans too.  I've added a few pairs of wider legged jeans to my collection too, and have found them to be far more comfortable than my usual skinny jeans!



Isn't that the truth about wide-leg jeans, *hclubfan*? I am finding them so much more comfortable  



mygoodies said:


> U look HOTTTTT[emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] is that a Rouge Grenat B[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



It is actually an anemone B35 ~ I almost wanted to touch-up the pic to show the color in a better light, *mygoodies*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ThierryH said:


> All blue today! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473408



Love this pic, *Thierry* ~ which bleu is this? It is perfection.


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
> Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
> Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.


stunning as always!  hope your arm feels better and is fully healed ::


----------



## ThierryH

LovEmAll said:


> stunning as always!  hope your arm feels better and is fully healed ::



Vigee, Thanks so much! It's Bleu Saphir in combination with Bleu Paradis. 
Thanks to everyone for your kind words and "likes"


----------



## ThierryH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic, *Thierry* ~ which bleu is this? It is perfection.



Sorry, wrong quote in my previous post!


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3473210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC soaking up the sun!



Beautiful look! Love your B30 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
> Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
> Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.



Beautiful as always Vigee! Wishing you a quick recovery for your arm!


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
> Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
> Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.



Looking hot as always VigeeLeBrun! 
Sorry to hear about your arm. Hope you have a quick recovery!


----------



## atelierforward

goodbrand said:


> View attachment 3472513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 B 30 Bleu Ocean GHW Togo (curated by my beloved daughter), a beautiful dark blue green color looks like soft black with dark blue/green undertones. I took her out 1st time on my 54th birthday.


Gorgeous!! I thought it was black until I read your description. Lovely choice!


----------



## katekluet

Beautiful evening at the Ranch with good friends...and raisin SO Kelly


----------



## pjhm

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3473734
> 
> Beautiful evening at the Ranch with good friends...and raisin SO Kelly


Gorgeous picture-epitome of the type of person I imagine owning a brand new Kelly! The Ranch is out of this world.....


----------



## Yoshi1296

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3473734
> 
> Beautiful evening at the Ranch with good friends...and raisin SO Kelly



Aww look at all those cute fluffy little sheep!!


----------



## periogirl28

Out and about in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Out and about in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473785



*periogirl*, you look wonderful! Love your outfit ~ still looking for a pair of those Chanel espadrilles.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *periogirl*, you look wonderful! Love your outfit ~ still looking for a pair of those Chanel espadrilles.



Thank you! You are looking great too! Hope your arm mends very soon. I think Chanel will have new espadrilles out for AW.  [emoji6]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Out and about in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473785


This is AMAZING.  Constance takes my break away! 
So chic! Love it!


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is AMAZING.  Constance takes my break away!
> So chic! Love it!


Thank you, you are the sweetest!


----------



## hclubfan

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3473734
> 
> Beautiful evening at the Ranch with good friends...and raisin SO Kelly


What a gorgeous picture....the brooding sky works perfectly with your raisin SO Kelly!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> Out and about in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473785


Gorgeous periogirl...the combination of that Chanel jacket and the Constance...heavenly!


----------



## periogirl28

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous periogirl...the combination of that Chanel jacket and the Constance...heavenly!



Thanks! My Hermes SA liked the combination as well, and I think he has great taste!


----------



## Greengoddess8

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
> Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
> Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.


So sorry to hear of your accident!  I hope your arm is feeling better
You look gorgeous as always....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Greengoddess8

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3473734
> 
> Beautiful evening at the Ranch with good friends...and raisin SO Kelly


Wonderful photo! You know I love that so Kelly of yours


----------



## Greengoddess8

periogirl28 said:


> Out and about in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473785


What not to like Fabulous Chanel & Hermes combo and a lovely lady!


----------



## periogirl28

Greengoddess8 said:


> What not to like Fabulous Chanel & Hermes combo and a lovely lady!



Wow that's such a lovely compliment, thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OOTD, in my usual uniform but now I am embracing the wide-leg jean.
> Ladies, only THREE H items worn, usually H is on steroids in some of my pics.
> Also, my right arm has been in a sling for the past week due to an accident ~ first time I have taken it off for five minutes.



Vigee, you look smashing ! Can't wait to meet you in person next month !!


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> Out and about in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473785


 You look spectacular as always periogirl.   I am always inspired by your OOTD!


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> You look spectacular as always periogirl.   I am always inspired by your OOTD!



Thank you, so generous!


----------



## renet

periogirl28 said:


> Out and about in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473785



Absolutely suits you! [emoji5]


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> Out and about in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473785



Looking lovely in Chanel and Constance!


----------



## peppers90

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3473734
> 
> Beautiful evening at the Ranch with good friends...and raisin SO Kelly



Perfect for the winery! Cheers!


----------



## peppers90

Feels like summer today so Celeste and Dolce.  TGIF!


----------



## doves75

Picking up some ice cream for dessert yesterday.


----------



## j3nl

A late summer work ootd with my new-to-me trim


----------



## peppers90

doves75 said:


> Picking up some ice cream for dessert yesterday.
> View attachment 3474087



Enjoy that Baskin Robbins!  My all time favorite is chocolate with peanut butter


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

peppers90 said:


> Feels like summer today so Celeste and Dolce.  TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3474078
> View attachment 3474076



*peppers*, you look great ~ love your outfit, the Dolce with Celeste are a great combination! 



doves75 said:


> Picking up some ice cream for dessert yesterday.
> View attachment 3474087



This is one of the most fun pics that I have seen on this thread in a long time ~ ice cream in a B ~ woot woot!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3473734
> 
> Beautiful evening at the Ranch with good friends...and raisin SO Kelly



*kate*, love your pic of the Ranch ~ I want to be there too ~ looks so relaxing!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

Touring preschools with my husband and black JPG.


----------



## renet

peppers90 said:


> Feels like summer today so Celeste and Dolce.  TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3474078
> View attachment 3474076



U look good! [emoji1] 
Happy weekend! [emoji41]


----------



## HGT

Happy Friday!


----------



## tabbi001

HGT said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3474402


Love the color!


----------



## nicole0612

HGT said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3474402



Beautiful!


----------



## thyme

happy weekend everyone! enjoying the last days of mild weather before the cooler weather stays for good...


----------



## peppers90

chincac said:


> happy weekend everyone! enjoying the last days of mild weather before the cooler weather stays for good...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474718



Lovely as always chincac!  Good to see you


----------



## peppers90

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 3474276
> 
> 
> Touring preschools with my husband and black JPG.



Very classic!  Good luck with your tours!


----------



## peppers90

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *peppers*, you look great ~ love your outfit, the Dolce with Celeste are a great combination!





renet said:


> U look good! [emoji1]
> Happy weekend! [emoji41]



Thank you Vigee and renet!!


----------



## thyme

peppers90 said:


> Lovely as always chincac!  Good to see you



Dear peppers90.. Thank you! fabulous to see you too! You are rocking gorgeous celeste b which reminds me to use mine soon!!


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> Looking lovely in Chanel and Constance!





renet said:


> Absolutely suits you! [emoji5]




Thank you both, apologies for late response!


----------



## fromparis

So happy to be back here  !!!
Hermes dress and maybe you can spot the Médor clutch  !


----------



## purplepoodles

HGT said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3474402



Absolutely perfect and lovely! Which shade of red please HGT?


----------



## HGT

purplepoodles said:


> Absolutely perfect and lovely! Which shade of red please HGT?



Dear girlfriends here on TPF,

I know it looks like Rouge H (I wish!!!) but it's actually Brique.  H does magic on their colors.  It changes so much depends on lighting.

Please see the photo attached, it's the same time of the day (within 5 mins) same location. One with sun lights, one without.  Dramatic difference.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Touring the Netherlands with my trusty Berline


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## purplepoodles

HGT said:


> Dear girlfriends here on TPF,
> 
> I know it looks like Rouge H (I wish!!!) but it's actually Brique.  H does magic on their colors.  It changes so much depends on lighting.
> 
> Please see the photo attached, it's the same time of the day (within 5 mins) same location. One with sun lights, one without.  Dramatic difference.
> 
> View attachment 3475082



Wow! Great colour, looks so adaptable. Love it!


----------



## millivanilli

peppers90 said:


> Bambou KP
> 
> View attachment 3471700
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471699


 If I had legs like you have, I'd run around everyday in skirts, even in winter. Amazing!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

millivanilli said:


> *If I had legs like you have, I'd run around everyday in skirts, even in winter. Amazing!!*



+1, you said it best, *miliivanilli*!!!


----------



## Rami00

Goldie with and without Photobomber!


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> Feels like summer today so Celeste and Dolce.  TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3474078
> View attachment 3474076



Beautiful!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

millivanilli said:


> If I had legs like you have, I'd run around everyday in skirts, even in winter. Amazing!!





cremel said:


> Beautiful!![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you millivanilli and cremel  for your compliments!


----------



## Keren16

Dinner last night
The color of the olive oil matches my Jige!


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3476189
> 
> 
> Dinner last night
> The color of the olive oil matches my Jige!



What color is this Keren16, it's lovely!


----------



## Meta

MrsOwen3 said:


> What color is this Keren16, it's lovely!


Not OP, but I believe that's Vert Anis.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> What color is this Keren16, it's lovely!



Hi!  The color is Vert Anis


----------



## Keren16

weN84 said:


> Not OP, but I believe that's Vert Anis.



[emoji106]


----------



## Evita98

Happy Sunday!


----------



## bedhead

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3475874
> View attachment 3475878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie with and without Photobomber!


Great outfit and great photobomber!


----------



## PF2010

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3475874
> View attachment 3475878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie with and without Photobomber!


So cute! Great picture too


----------



## Rosielukas

Omg.....
Another one? 
Omg..!!!!!!! now I am so not going to feel bad taking a few of these beauties off ur hands I am getting out army ready now!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3476189
> 
> 
> Dinner last night
> The color of the olive oil matches my Jige!



This is absolutely stunning Keren16!


----------



## designergoods

All your H-shots are lovely! ...carrying my ebene barenia Evelyne


----------



## TankerToad

Soliel JPG in the sunshine [emoji274]


----------



## slongson

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3476940
> 
> Soliel JPG in the sunshine [emoji274]


----------



## EmileH

designergoods said:


> All your H-shots are lovely! ...carrying my ebene barenia Evelyne
> View attachment 3476826



That color is amazing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3476940
> 
> Soliel JPG in the sunshine [emoji274]



Always forget about this color Soliel but as soon as I see it , I reminded that it is one of my FAVORITE leather colors for H. 
A beautiful pic, thanks, TT!!


----------



## Genie27

Probably the last few chances for bare legs for the next few months...


----------



## designergoods

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That color is amazing!


Thank you 
....love your avatar, so cute


----------



## ari

jssl1688 said:


> Ari, is yours a 30 or 36? Love your rose sakura, it's such a darling pink. It does seem that the twilly is a tad short on your handles, perhaps try not tying them too close but sparsely so there's more fabric to extend to the end (of course making sure they cover the handles completely).



Thank you Jssl! It is 36, yes I realized this, do you think this is better?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3477300


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Thank you Jssl! It is 36, yes I realized this, do you think this is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477300



Something happened with the picture 


I need to practice more[emoji23]


----------



## ari

Here is the latest


----------



## HiEndGirl

ari said:


> Here is the latest



Gorgeous pink [emoji177]


----------



## Kelly Banana

Nothing much, just this beauty around my pinky when i went into town today...


----------



## Sparkledolll

C24 Rouge Grenet Epsom on my couch. No filters, the colour is so yummy [emoji309][emoji309]


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> C24 Rouge Grenet Epsom on my couch. No filters, the colour is so yummy [emoji309][emoji309]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477357



Totally gorgeous Natalie!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ari

HiEndGirl said:


> Gorgeous pink [emoji177]



Thank you HiEndGirl!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3476940
> 
> Soliel JPG in the sunshine [emoji274]


This bag is so stunning.  I was lucky enough to see it IRL. TT wears it so beautifully!!! It makes me want to get a yellow bag. It's like a pot of sunshine.


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> This is absolutely stunning Keren16!



Thank you!  I love this bag & should use it more


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> C24 Rouge Grenet Epsom on my couch. No filters, the colour is so yummy [emoji309][emoji309]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477357


Sigh! One of my favorite colors of the season! Natalie love your beautiful C and those cushions and blanket are amazing! I was at the store yesterday and was totally eyeing them!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



ari said:


> Here is the latest





ari said:


> Something happened with the picture
> View attachment 3477301
> 
> I need to practice more[emoji23]


Ari! I have missed your fabulous shots!!! So glad to see you back[emoji8]... Gorgeous look and love the color of your GP[emoji177][emoji177]



TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3476940
> 
> Soliel JPG in the sunshine [emoji274]


That's a beautiful ray of sunshine! Fab color TankerToad[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3476189
> 
> 
> Dinner last night
> The color of the olive oil matches my Jige!


Yay!!! I finally get to see your fabulous Jige my friend and what a fabulous color this is! Gosh! You need to take it out more often please! This beauty needs to be seriously shown off[emoji7][emoji7]



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3475874
> View attachment 3475878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie with and without Photobomber!


Gingy[emoji7][emoji7]... Rami I can't take my eyes off your gorgeous photobomber!!! I love your pictures [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



HGT said:


> Dear girlfriends here on TPF,
> 
> I know it looks like Rouge H (I wish!!!) but it's actually Brique.  H does magic on their colors.  It changes so much depends on lighting.
> 
> Please see the photo attached, it's the same time of the day (within 5 mins) same location. One with sun lights, one without.  Dramatic difference.
> 
> View attachment 3475082



Wow! How amazing is this color! My dear HGT I love your KP[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Totally gorgeous Natalie!



Thank you Ari [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Sigh! One of my favorite colors of the season! Natalie love your beautiful C and those cushions and blanket are amazing! I was at the store yesterday and was totally eyeing them!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> moji173]️



Thank you so much Eternal! You should totally get the blanket and cushions [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## doves75

peppers90 said:


> Enjoy that Baskin Robbins!  My all time favorite is chocolate with peanut butter




Thank you peppers90. I have severely sweet tooth, that's why I can't help myself but bought 3 of them. My favorite is "baseball nut" 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *peppers*, you look great ~ love your outfit, the Dolce with Celeste are a great combination!
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the most fun pics that I have seen on this thread in a long time ~ ice cream in a B ~ woot woot!!!



VigeeLeBrun, I just hv to placed those ice cream in my B coz I hv so much to carry. I'm just too lazy to take a 2nd trip... LoL


----------



## HiEndGirl

Natalie j said:


> C24 Rouge Grenet Epsom on my couch. No filters, the colour is so yummy [emoji309][emoji309]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477357



Love the bag and your couch! Drooling right now


----------



## HiEndGirl

designergoods said:


> All your H-shots are lovely! ...carrying my ebene barenia Evelyne
> View attachment 3476826



You look so stylish in this pict [emoji4]


----------



## designergoods

HiEndGirl said:


> You look so stylish in this pict [emoji4]


Thank you! I am always running around with my children so I have to dress comfortable but still try to look the part


----------



## MSO13

It's been a while since I've posted but Fall is approaching and my outfits get better as the weather gets cooler 

My beloved HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix with my very first Chanel jacket and Gucci Fur Princetown mules. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but Fall is approaching and my outfits get better as the weather gets cooler
> 
> My beloved HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix with my very first Chanel jacket and Gucci Fur Princetown mules. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3477919


That is a dream outfit in my books, MrsOwen  I LOVE the jacket, and I'm a huge fan of the Princetown mules (tried to find a red pair today). Both look just perfect with your gorgeous HAC!


----------



## DreamingPink

ari said:


> Here is the latest


 I love your outfit!! Especially the sweater!


----------



## ari

MiniNavy said:


> I love your outfit!! Especially the sweater!



Thank you MiniNavy!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Sigh! One of my favorite colors of the season! Natalie love your beautiful C and those cushions and blanket are amazing! I was at the store yesterday and was totally eyeing them!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari! I have missed your fabulous shots!!! So glad to see you back[emoji8]... Gorgeous look and love the color of your GP[emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful ray of sunshine! Fab color TankerToad[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Yay!!! I finally get to see your fabulous Jige my friend and what a fabulous color this is! Gosh! You need to take it out more often please! This beauty needs to be seriously shown off[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Gingy[emoji7][emoji7]... Rami I can't take my eyes off your gorgeous photobomber!!! I love your pictures [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! How amazing is this color! My dear HGT I love your KP[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



eternallove4bag, so kind of you! Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HiEndGirl

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but Fall is approaching and my outfits get better as the weather gets cooler
> 
> My beloved HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix with my very first Chanel jacket and Gucci Fur Princetown mules. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3477919



Fabulous styling!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Posting another H bracelet. My H clic clac in black with SHW. Love this piece for work and usually team it with my MontBlanc necklace (sorry hard to get a good pict of the necklace). Thinking of stacking it with another bracelet. Any suggestions?


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted but Fall is approaching and my outfits get better as the weather gets cooler
> 
> My beloved HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix with my very first Chanel jacket and Gucci Fur Princetown mules. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3477919



MrsOwen I love your style!!! Beautiful jacket and equally stunning HAC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MSO13

hclubfan said:


> That is a dream outfit in my books, MrsOwen  I LOVE the jacket, and I'm a huge fan of the Princetown mules (tried to find a red pair today). Both look just perfect with your gorgeous HAC!





HiEndGirl said:


> Fabulous styling!





eternallove4bag said:


> MrsOwen I love your style!!! Beautiful jacket and equally stunning HAC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks all, so thrilled with my very first Chanel jacket. There will definitely be more, they look so great with jeans and H!


----------



## Love_Couture

Natalie j said:


> C24 Rouge Grenet Epsom on my couch. No filters, the colour is so yummy [emoji309][emoji309]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477357


Very beautiful! I love the matching buckle.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## peppers90

Gaucho CDC with Hima


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3475874
> View attachment 3475878
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie with and without Photobomber!


Oh this pic warms my heart!


----------



## atelierforward

Natalie j said:


> C24 Rouge Grenet Epsom on my couch. No filters, the colour is so yummy [emoji309][emoji309]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477357


Rouge Grenat is 1st on my Birkin color list. Seeing your C in action confirms I'm on the right track. Beautiful!


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> Here is the latest



Love your outfit! Where is your cardigan from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ari

cafecreme15 said:


> Love your outfit! Where is your cardigan from if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you cafecreme15, it is Chanel. [emoji4]


----------



## ldldb

Strolling with the K28...


----------



## ari

cafecreme15 said:


> Love your outfit! Where is your cardigan from if you don't mind me asking?



Here is a close up of the jacket with my GP, again [emoji12]


----------



## jssl1688

ari said:


> Something happened with the picture
> View attachment 3477301
> 
> I need to practice more[emoji23]



Ari, it looks beautiful. That pink I swear, I just want to cuddle with it. Reminds me of cotton candy.....yummm. Love it with your outfit too!!


----------



## ari

jssl1688 said:


> Ari, it looks beautiful. That pink I swear, I just want to cuddle with it. Reminds me of cotton candy.....yummm. Love it with your outfit too!!



[emoji4] thank you!


----------



## peppers90

Dreary day today.... Picotin, mousse and Constance belt


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

peppers90 said:


> Dreary day today.... Picotin, mousse and Constance belt
> 
> View attachment 3479671



Love this look. Thanks for sharing. [emoji169][emoji173]️


----------



## renet

peppers90 said:


> Dreary day today.... Picotin, mousse and Constance belt
> 
> View attachment 3479671



Very nice. Love this look!


----------



## peppers90

Love_Couture said:


> Love this look. Thanks for sharing. [emoji169][emoji173]️





renet said:


> Very nice. Love this look!



Thanks so much *Love_Couture and renet!*


----------



## purplepoodles

peppers90 said:


> Dreary day today.... Picotin, mousse and Constance belt
> 
> View attachment 3479671



Looking great from here peppers!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

The other day.. I posted this to Instagram but thought I would also post it here. Thanks so much for letting me share ladies.


----------



## HiEndGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The other day.. I posted this to Instagram but thought I would also post it here. Thanks so much for letting me share ladies.



Love the red with your navy dress!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

HiEndGirl said:


> Love the red with your navy dress!


Thanks so much! I don't wear red often, but really enjoying this bag with my blue wardrobe.


----------



## periogirl28

Prefall! Using my much loved Roulis.


----------



## ehy12

While hubby shops for car...latte at the dealership
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peppers90

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The other day.. I posted this to Instagram but thought I would also post it here. Thanks so much for letting me share ladies.



Classy!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

peppers90 said:


> Classy!


Awww! Thanks so much!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy12 said:


> While hubby shops for car...latte at the dealership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Love this strap.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Prefall! Using my much loved Roulis.
> 
> View attachment 3480422


OMG you look stunning! U just LOVE this look!!!


----------



## ehy12

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love this strap.


Thank you!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Prefall! Using my much loved Roulis.
> 
> View attachment 3480422


Can I ask a question? Is the strap on the Roulis adjustable?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> Prefall! Using my much loved Roulis.
> 
> View attachment 3480422



I love your Roulis and it looks so fantastic with Gucci! You got some great pieces from them


----------



## HiEndGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Prefall! Using my much loved Roulis.
> 
> View attachment 3480422



I love love love this outfit.


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> I love your Roulis and it looks so fantastic with Gucci! You got some great pieces from them



Thank you and good catch!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG you look stunning! U just LOVE this look!!!



Thanks dear!


----------



## periogirl28

HiEndGirl said:


> I love love love this outfit.



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can I ask a question? Is the strap on the Roulis adjustable?



Yes it is. You can wear it doubled (underarm) or single (long).  Doesn't go crossbody. One end of the strap is detachable for you to adjust.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Yes it is. You can wear it doubled (underarm) or single (long).  Doesn't go crossbody. One end of the strap is detachable for you to adjust.


Oh cool! Thanks! It is very beautiful.


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh cool! Thanks! It is very beautiful.



Thank you, you need to try one on, regular or mini size!


----------



## mygoodies

Trips with Ms Bleu Nuit the past few months. She seems to enjoy it a lot [emoji847] 








Took a quick bagfie before a biz meeting. The Orange wall screems H right, just couldn't resist LOL


Last summer outfit [emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Here is a close up of the jacket with my GP, again [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479287


Your style is always point on ari [emoji177][emoji177]



peppers90 said:


> Dreary day today.... Picotin, mousse and Constance belt
> 
> View attachment 3479671


Super chic![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



NikkisABagGirl said:


> The other day.. I posted this to Instagram but thought I would also post it here. Thanks so much for letting me share ladies.


Wow! Love the contrasting colors of your dress and your stunning bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



periogirl28 said:


> Prefall! Using my much loved Roulis.
> 
> View attachment 3480422


Gorgeous look periogirl! Is that stunning roulis in rouge grenat by any chance? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



ehy12 said:


> While hubby shops for car...latte at the dealership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Love the strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Love_Couture

mygoodies said:


> Trips with Ms Bleu Nuit the past few months. She seems to enjoy it a lot [emoji847]
> Took a quick bagfie before a biz meeting. The Orange wall screems H right, just couldn't resist LOL
> Last summer outfit [emoji31][emoji31]


Love bleu nuit!  Thank you very much for sharing. Hope you have a wonderful time traveling.


----------



## Nerja

cremel said:


> Taking my new B out. Got the twillies for the handle and filled up this very functional wallet. I am super happy for these few new items. They are all practical and lovely(for my taste[emoji5]).
> View attachment 3455700
> View attachment 3455701
> View attachment 3455702
> View attachment 3455703
> View attachment 3455704


Cremel: :  your bag is sooooo beautiful!  the color with the ostrich is stunning!  And the wallet! The ensemble is just perfect!!!


----------



## cremel

Nerja said:


> Cremel: :  your bag is sooooo beautiful!  the color with the ostrich is stunning!  And the wallet! The ensemble is just perfect!!!



Thank you dear Nerja!!!


----------



## Nerja

Rami00 said:


> Timeless classics! Neutrals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445940


Rami00:  the neutrals a beautiful, the jewelry is gorgeous and the rouge casque B is so pretty.  And the Jige!!  Sorry I couldn't do multiple quotes.  You have a stunning collection.  You are the epitome of elegant!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Love the contrasting colors of your dress and your stunning bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, you need to try one on, regular or mini size!


Definitely!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mygoodies said:


> Trips with Ms Bleu Nuit the past few months. She seems to enjoy it a lot [emoji847]
> View attachment 3480667
> 
> View attachment 3480669
> 
> View attachment 3480671
> 
> View attachment 3480672
> 
> Took a quick bagfie before a biz meeting. The Orange wall screems H right, just couldn't resist LOL
> View attachment 3480670
> 
> Last summer outfit [emoji31][emoji31]
> View attachment 3480668


Ooh! Love this color!


----------



## ghoztz

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The other day.. I posted this to Instagram but thought I would also post it here. Thanks so much for letting me share ladies.


Love the pop of color especially for Fall.


----------



## LVoeluv

My very first piece in anemone!!! [emoji171][emoji171] playing matchy matchy with new twilly on my Goldie girl [emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

purplepoodles said:


> Looking great from here peppers!





eternallove4bag said:


> Super chic![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Love the strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you *purplepoodles and eternallove4bag!!  *


----------



## peppers90

LVoeluv said:


> View attachment 3481213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first piece in anemone!!! [emoji171][emoji171] playing matchy matchy with new twilly on my Goldie girl [emoji7]



Looks great with the watch!


----------



## LVoeluv

peppers90 said:


> Looks great with the watch!



Thanks! Great that the new iOS allow customization on Minnie dress so my watch can play matchy too [emoji156] lol [emoji23]


----------



## Miss Al

LVoeluv said:


> View attachment 3481213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first piece in anemone!!! [emoji171][emoji171] playing matchy matchy with new twilly on my Goldie girl [emoji7]


Lovely! Did you just get this from the stores? I have been looking for anemone for the longest time.


----------



## LVoeluv

Miss Al said:


> Lovely! Did you just get this from the stores? I have been looking for anemone for the longest time.



Thanks! [emoji4] No, I got it on US H.com as my store also doesn't have the rivale or Kelly double tour in anemone.


----------



## Miss Al

LVoeluv said:


> Thanks! [emoji4] No, I got it on US H.com as my store also doesn't have the rivale or Kelly double tour in anemone.


Lucky you. I am hoping that anemone will start trickling back to the stores. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jssl1688

Small contribution of the day


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ghoztz said:


> Love the pop of color especially for Fall.


Thanks so much! ❤️


----------



## ShadowComet

Love everyone's pics! My RJ Constance and I had fun shopping at Chanel boutique.


----------



## agumila

Took my kelly contour to the beach


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> Your style is always point on ari [emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> Super chic![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Wow! Love the contrasting colors of your dress and your stunning bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Gorgeous look periogirl! Is that stunning roulis in rouge grenat by any chance? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Love the strap [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you!!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Scarf and Glove

agumila said:


> Took my kelly contour to the beach


Is this black or blue nuit? Gorgeous !!


----------



## agumila

Scarf and Glove said:


> Is this black or blue nuit? Gorgeous !!


Thanks! Bleu indigo epsom with red resin


----------



## cremel

agumila said:


> Took my kelly contour to the beach



All time lover!!


----------



## cremel

Too cute[emoji7][emoji7]what app you use to edit your photo ?LVoeluv?


----------



## cremel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The other day.. I posted this to Instagram but thought I would also post it here. Thanks so much for letting me share ladies.



Love your bag!!! Please post more!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

.


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> Dreary day today.... Picotin, mousse and Constance belt
> 
> View attachment 3479671



Peppers You always always look so fantastically dressed!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## cremel

mygoodies said:


> Trips with Ms Bleu Nuit the past few months. She seems to enjoy it a lot [emoji847]
> View attachment 3480667
> 
> View attachment 3480669
> 
> View attachment 3480671
> 
> View attachment 3480672
> 
> Took a quick bagfie before a biz meeting. The Orange wall screems H right, just couldn't resist LOL
> View attachment 3480670
> 
> Last summer outfit [emoji31][emoji31]
> View attachment 3480668



This bag is perfect in every way !! Love it. [emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

LVoeluv said:


> View attachment 3481213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first piece in anemone!!! [emoji171][emoji171] playing matchy matchy with new twilly on my Goldie girl [emoji7]


Love anemone[emoji171][emoji171]... Perfect match too!!



jssl1688 said:


> Small contribution of the day
> View attachment 3481705


It's one gorgeous contribution [emoji7][emoji7]



ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3481916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everyone's pics! My RJ Constance and I had fun shopping at Chanel boutique.


C is one of favorite H bags! Super classy! You are totally rocking it!!



agumila said:


> Took my kelly contour to the beach



Stunning bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Scarf and Glove

agumila said:


> Thanks! Bleu indigo epsom with red resin


Thanks! ( sorry auto correct did its thing on bleu-)


----------



## hermesBB

Ok, this is not an in action photo but something that WILL be in action once LA cools down...
Argile Kelly with guilloche HW


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cremel said:


> Love your bag!!! Please post more!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks so much. That is super sweet.


----------



## peppers90

I had the pleasure of meeting a fellow long time tPFer Hermes Only @AirHermes yesterday! We had some great laughs and H conversation!


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting a fellow long time tPFer Hermes Only @AirHermes yesterday! We had some great laughs and H conversation!
> 
> View attachment 3482866
> View attachment 3482865


How adorable is this photo!! You both look so great, and I'm sure you had a blast together. Your stunning new Himalayan must have been a hot topic during the get together


----------



## hclubfan

hermesBB said:


> Ok, this is not an in action photo but something that WILL be in action once LA cools down...
> Argile Kelly with guilloche HW
> View attachment 3482593


What a heavenly outfit


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

hclubfan said:


> How adorable is this photo!! You both look so great, and I'm sure you had a blast together. Your stunning new Himalayan must have been a hot topic during the get together



Thank you hclubfan!  We had a wondeful time, I think we have "known" each other from social media for over 7 years! And Hima was smelled and fondled thoughout the dinner lol


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Thank you hclubfan!  We had a wondeful time, I think we have "known" each other from social media for over 7 years! And Hima was smelled and fondled thoughout the dinner lol


It must have been so much fun!


----------



## Rami00

B30 noir in action!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3482905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30 noir in action!


Gorgeous Pic Rami!


----------



## Rami00

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous Pic Rami!


Thank you Nikki


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3482905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30 noir in action!


Rami, you always take the most striking photos!  You should be both a stylist and a photographer!


----------



## Love_Couture

agumila said:


> Took my kelly contour to the beach


This is so pretty!  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## cafecreme15

hermesBB said:


> Ok, this is not an in action photo but something that WILL be in action once LA cools down...
> Argile Kelly with guilloche HW
> View attachment 3482593



STUNNING neutrals! Aren't those SW perfection booties the best? My favorite new bootie for fall


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting a fellow long time tPFer Hermes Only @AirHermes yesterday! We had some great laughs and H conversation!
> 
> View attachment 3482866
> View attachment 3482865



That sounds like a great meetup. Stunning piece!!


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3482905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30 noir in action!



Beautiful photo!!


----------



## cremel

hermesBB said:


> Ok, this is not an in action photo but something that WILL be in action once LA cools down...
> Argile Kelly with guilloche HW
> View attachment 3482593



Beautiful beautiful stuff!!!


----------



## LVoeluv

eternallove4bag said:


> Love anemone[emoji171][emoji171]... Perfect match too!!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm hoping to get some SLG in anemone too, [emoji7][emoji7][emoji171] it's such a lovely color! Does the GP ever comes in anemone I wonder?


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Rami, you always take the most striking photos!  You should be both a stylist and a photographer!


aww you are too kind! Thank you for all the love babe


----------



## Rami00

cremel said:


> Beautiful photo!!


Thank  you


----------



## hermesBB

hclubfan said:


> What a heavenly outfit



Thank you hclubfan!



cafecreme15 said:


> STUNNING neutrals! Aren't those SW perfection booties the best? My favorite new bootie for fall



Thank you cafecreme15! I do love SW boots a lot. The nude pair in this photo is from Valentino though. [emoji4]




cremel said:


> Beautiful beautiful stuff!!!



Thank you cremel!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## millivanilli

hermesBB said:


> Ok, this is not an in action photo but something that WILL be in action once LA cools down...
> Argile Kelly with guilloche HW
> View attachment 3482593



ah Loro piana.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting a fellow long time tPFer Hermes Only @AirHermes yesterday! We had some great laughs and H conversation!
> 
> View attachment 3482866
> View attachment 3482865


Two beautiful H addicts !! Great photo.


----------



## peppers90

agumila said:


> Took my kelly contour to the beach



What a divine Kelly!!!


----------



## peppers90

cremel said:


> That sounds like a great meetup. Stunning piece!!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Two beautiful H addicts !! Great photo.



Thank you *cremel and chkpf *we had a great time!!


----------



## thyme

Was trying this jacket on a few months ago on one of the warmest day of the year...glad the season to wear it has finally arrived...


----------



## Hermes Only

peppers90 said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting a fellow long time tPFer Hermes Only @AirHermes yesterday! We had some great laughs and H conversation!
> 
> View attachment 3482866
> View attachment 3482865





peppers90 said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting a fellow long time tPFer Hermes Only @AirHermes yesterday! We had some great laughs and H conversation!
> 
> View attachment 3482866
> View attachment 3482865


 Hello, Peppers90.. It was an absolute honor and pleasure to meet you. You are one classy lady. I truly enjoyed all the laughs, stories and H talk. We've been tPF friends (among many others here) for a long time and It feels like meeting a close friend(s) when we meet in reality. I look forward to see and hang out with you again in your beautiful city. Your Himalaya is TDF and truly a masterpiece and you look AMAZING with it.. Hugs!


----------



## Hermes Only

chincac said:


> Was trying this jacket on a few months ago on one of the warmest day of the year...glad the season to wear it has finally arrived...
> 
> View attachment 3483227


You look fabulous.. Perfection Chincac!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermesBB said:


> Ok, this is not an in action photo but something that WILL be in action once LA cools down...
> Argile Kelly with guilloche HW
> View attachment 3482593


Love Argile!!! Beautiful shot [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



peppers90 said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting a fellow long time tPFer Hermes Only @AirHermes yesterday! We had some great laughs and H conversation!
> 
> View attachment 3482866
> View attachment 3482865


What an amazing time you two must have had!
Nothing like meeting and hanging out with like minded people right peppers? Both of you look amazing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️....My beautiful friend Hermes Only sending you loads of hugs and love [emoji8][emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3482905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30 noir in action!


 seriously Rami you have the knack of putting the most beautiful ensembles together! Stunning as usual[emoji7][emoji7]



chincac said:


> Was trying this jacket on a few months ago on one of the warmest day of the year...glad the season to wear it has finally arrived...
> 
> View attachment 3483227



Super chic chincac[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3482905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30 noir in action!



Everything in this picture is absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## tabbi001

My 1st time to wear green... yay or nay?


----------



## mygoodies

tabbi001 said:


> My 1st time to wear green... yay or nay?



Absolutely YES!! Looks great on you dear[emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## mygoodies

chincac said:


> Was trying this jacket on a few months ago on one of the warmest day of the year...glad the season to wear it has finally arrived...
> 
> View attachment 3483227



Super classy CHIQUE[emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373]
Love yr baby B photobombing there[emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

hermesBB said:


> Ok, this is not an in action photo but something that WILL be in action once LA cools down...
> Argile Kelly with guilloche HW
> View attachment 3482593



Gorgeous!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3482905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30 noir in action!



I absolutely LOVE this photo. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Love_Couture

tabbi001 said:


> My 1st time to wear green... yay or nay?



Yes. Definitely yes. [emoji172]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HiEndGirl

jssl1688 said:


> Small contribution of the day
> View attachment 3481705



Small is an understatement! L[emoji173]️EV this arm candy so much.


----------



## tabbi001

mygoodies said:


> Absolutely YES!! Looks great on you dear[emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]





Love_Couture said:


> Yes. Definitely yes. [emoji172]



Thank you very much


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> Dreary day today.... Picotin, mousse and Constance belt
> 
> View attachment 3479671



Peppers90 I keep coming back to this photo of yours. I've yet to use my picotin as DH left for work the day after I got it and I'm waiting for him to come home so I can take it out on a date day with him. Such a fabulous bag and I love your styling. [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> My 1st time to wear green... yay or nay?



Yay!![emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tabbi001 said:


> My 1st time to wear green... yay or nay?



Totally YAY! Beautiful scarf!!!


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Yay!![emoji7][emoji106]





eternallove4bag said:


> Totally YAY! Beautiful scarf!!!



Thank you for the vote of confidence. I wasn't sure I could pull the color off


----------



## eternallove4bag

Planning my outfit for a party....malachite B30 , malachite KD and white clic clac, all with GHW!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Planning my outfit for a party....malachite B30 , malachite KD and white clic clac, all with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483845


Love


----------



## Rami00

Goldie!


----------



## cremel

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3484025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie!



Always elegant!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Chi town Chanel

This combo is gorgeous!


eternallove4bag said:


> Planning my outfit for a party....malachite B30 , malachite KD and white clic clac, all with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483845


----------



## ashlie

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3484025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie!



You take the best photos and have the best style! I love seeing your posts. Thank you for sharing [emoji7]


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Lunch with my pal Gina123!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chi town Chanel said:


> Lunch with my pal Gina123!
> View attachment 3484071


You're back !!  Great get together with another TPF friend.


----------



## thyme

Hermes Only said:


> You look fabulous.. Perfection Chincac!!



thank you W! and sooo nice to see you and *peppers90* catching up..



eternallove4bag said:


> My 1st time to wear green... yay or nay?



yay! 



mygoodies said:


> Super classy CHIQUE[emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373]
> Love yr baby B photobombing there[emoji7]



thank you *mygoodies*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

ashlie said:


> You take the best photos and have the best style! I love seeing your posts. Thank you for sharing [emoji7]


Thank you sweetheart


----------



## Rami00

cremel said:


> Always elegant!![emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Chi town Chanel

chkpfbeliever said:


> You're back !!  Great get together with another TPF friend.



Hi Sweetie!  I'm around, I've just been really busy and haven't had as much time to hang out on TPF.  It's great to see you!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> Planning my outfit for a party....malachite B30 , malachite KD and white clic clac, all with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483845


Love GHW! And great outfit!


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3484025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie!



We are bag twins today [emoji169] have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]


----------



## 30gold

Just completed my scarf pillow project.  I love it . . . Hope you do too!


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Planning my outfit for a party....malachite B30 , malachite KD and white clic clac, all with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483845



Just gorgeous!!! I'm drooling over your B30!!!


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3484025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie!



Your pics should be in Vogue. You really have a natural talent my dear. [emoji173]️


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> Planning my outfit for a party....malachite B30 , malachite KD and white clic clac, all with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483845



What a gorgeous outfit!  Have fun!!


----------



## peppers90

HiEndGirl said:


> Peppers90 I keep coming back to this photo of yours. I've yet to use my picotin as DH left for work the day after I got it and I'm waiting for him to come home so I can take it out on a date day with him. Such a fabulous bag and I love your styling. [emoji4]



Thank you!  You will really enjoy Pico, easy to carry and holds a lot!


----------



## peppers90

Chi town Chanel said:


> Lunch with my pal Gina123!
> View attachment 3484071



Cheers to meet ups!


----------



## peppers90

30gold said:


> View attachment 3484419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just completed my scarf pillow project.  I love it . . . Hope you do too!



Beautiful! Job well done!


----------



## peppers90

cremel said:


> Peppers You always always look so fantastically dressed!! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji126][emoji126]



Thank you so much cremel!


----------



## Evita98

My lovely kelly32 in plomb.
Good night!


----------



## hermesBB

millivanilli said:


> ah Loro piana.


Thank you millivanilli! I love LP's cashmere! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Love Argile!!! Beautiful shot [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Super chic chincac[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you eternallove4bag! 



HiEndGirl said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you HiEndGirl!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tony Yang

Cityback 27, in Plomb Cristobal Leather. The Plomb is a very dark matte lead/grey with a tint of blue.

I think it's Hermes's first men's backpack, and I think they nailed it, especially the shaped straps and stealthy body.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Evita98 said:


> My lovely kelly32 in plomb.
> Good night!



Love this whole look!


----------



## purplepoodles

30gold said:


> View attachment 3484419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just completed my scarf pillow project.  I love it . . . Hope you do too!



Stunning and very comfortable looking 30gold! Very inspirational! Love your theme too.


----------



## peppers90

From the other day.... Macumba sandals, 18 Picotin, and vintage silver horse bangle.


----------



## Rami00

Bella2015 said:


> Your pics should be in Vogue. You really have a natural talent my dear. [emoji173]️


You are sooooo sweet. Thank you Bella xx


----------



## Rami00

Love_Couture said:


> We are bag twins today [emoji169] have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]
> View attachment 3484335


yay! Isnt it such a gorgeous color! Goes with everything.


----------



## Rami00

30gold said:


> View attachment 3484419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just completed my scarf pillow project.  I love it . . . Hope you do too!


Wow! What a marvelous idea! Love it!


----------



## meiigy

Thank u for letting me share! 
My birkin 25 baby! So love it..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

peppers90 said:


> From the other day.... Macumba sandals, 18 Picotin, and vintage silver horse bangle.
> 
> View attachment 3484953
> View attachment 3484952


Love it, the sandals and beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

meiigy said:


> Thank u for letting me share!
> My birkin 25 baby! So love it..


Super Cute!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Watching for my flight. Lindy 34 is the best bag for airport!


----------



## purplepoodles

peppers90 said:


> From the other day.... Macumba sandals, 18 Picotin, and vintage silver horse bangle.
> 
> View attachment 3484953
> View attachment 3484952



Love your evie! Great colour, is this gold? 

And love your style too peppers90


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Action shots from Jerusalem.  Out to dinner.  Petting a kitty.  Shawl with olive branches from the garden of Gethsemane laid on it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chi town Chanel said:


> Action shots from Jerusalem.  Out to dinner.  Petting a kitty.  Shawl with olive branches from the garden of Gethsemane laid on it.



So pretty! Love the shot of you petting the kitty. He looks so friendly and adorable.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Thanks!  She was a cutie.  The problem is I always want to take every one of them home with me!



cafecreme15 said:


> So pretty! Love the shot of you petting the kitty. He looks so friendly and adorable.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> From the other day.... Macumba sandals, 18 Picotin, and vintage silver horse bangle.
> 
> View attachment 3484953
> View attachment 3484952



Love love love The whole outfit!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Not a great pic, but my behapi wrap bracelet along with my super comfy Tod's and trust LV Speedy 25


----------



## LaenaLovely

peppers90 said:


> From the other day.... Macumba sandals, 18 Picotin, and vintage silver horse bangle.
> 
> View attachment 3484953
> View attachment 3484952



Oh pepers90, those sandals!  Yet another item added to the wish list.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Love


Thank you Rami [emoji8][emoji8]



Chi town Chanel said:


> This combo is gorgeous!


Thank you so much Chi town Chanel [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love_Couture said:


> Love GHW! And great outfit!


Thank you dear Love_Couture[emoji8][emoji8]



Bella2015 said:


> Just gorgeous!!! I'm drooling over your B30!!!


Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]



peppers90 said:


> What a gorgeous outfit!  Have fun!!



Thank you so much peppers [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chi town Chanel said:


> Action shots from Jerusalem.  Out to dinner.  Petting a kitty.  Shawl with olive branches from the garden of Gethsemane laid on it.


Awww! Kitty is cutie pie! Hope you had a great dinner! Twins on the shawl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



meiigy said:


> Thank u for letting me share!
> My birkin 25 baby! So love it..


So cute! Love the color[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



peppers90 said:


> From the other day.... Macumba sandals, 18 Picotin, and vintage silver horse bangle.
> 
> View attachment 3484953
> View attachment 3484952



Oh wow peppers! The sandals, bangle and the pico[emoji7][emoji7]... These days I can't seem to get enough of my pico too! Such an easy bag to wear!!!


Evita98 said:


> My lovely kelly32 in plomb.
> Good night!


She really is lovely[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



30gold said:


> View attachment 3484419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just completed my scarf pillow project.  I love it . . . Hope you do too!


It's stunning! What a creative idea[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love_Couture said:


> We are bag twins today [emoji169] have a golden Tuesday! [emoji169]
> View attachment 3484335


One of the easier color to wear right Love Couture? Love your beautiful bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Chi town Chanel said:


> Lunch with my pal Gina123!
> View attachment 3484071


Hope you had an amazing time! There's nothing like spending time with H buddies[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...beautiful Ms. Goldie!



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3484025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie!



Rami I love your action shots! Classy always [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Striking resemblance between Rouge H and Rouge grenat... Posted this in another thread.. Roulis, belt, compact silk in wallet in RG and dip dye scarf and KD with GHW in RH!


----------



## cafecreme15

eternallove4bag said:


> Striking resemblance between Rouge H and Rouge grenat... Posted this in another thread.. Roulis, belt, compact silk in wallet in RG and dip dye scarf and KD with GHW in RH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485453



Beautiful!! May I ask what size the belt is? Is it the 24 mm?


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> Striking resemblance between Rouge H and Rouge grenat... Posted this in another thread.. Roulis, belt, compact silk in wallet in RG and dip dye scarf and KD with GHW in RH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485453



Bordeaux beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you friends for liking my picture [emoji8][emoji8]



cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful!! May I ask what size the belt is? Is it the 24 mm?


Thank you cafecreme [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... It's 32 mm[emoji4] in box/swift



peppers90 said:


> Bordeaux beautiful!


Thank you so much peppers [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## jssl1688

How appropriate. Taking cassis garden party to the Chinese garden.


----------



## jssl1688

HiEndGirl said:


> Small is an understatement! L[emoji173]️EV this arm candy so much.



Thank you HiEndGirl


----------



## jssl1688

eternallove4bag said:


> Love anemone[emoji171][emoji171]... Perfect match too!!
> 
> 
> It's one gorgeous contribution [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Thank you eternallove. )


----------



## Nerja

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3482905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B30 noir in action!


Beautiful pieces in a lovely tableau!  Gorgeous B30 noir!


----------



## LVoeluv

jssl1688 said:


> How appropriate. Taking cassis garden party to the Chinese garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486199



Oh wow! Love this color! Is it still possible to get this? [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## Love_Couture

jssl1688 said:


> How appropriate. Taking cassis garden party to the Chinese garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486199


Beautiful.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## New-New

View media item 795Having happy hour with one of my school bags


----------



## Tony Yang

Got this a few months ago!
AW 2015 Technical Water Resistant Jacket:















Back of jacket with Hermes Cityback 27 backpack:


----------



## odette57

jssl1688 said:


> How appropriate. Taking cassis garden party to the Chinese garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486199



Beautiful color!  I am getting scared just by looking at it that it might fall in the pond.


----------



## ffy22

periogirl28 said:


> Out and about in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473785


Classy and pretty!


----------



## hermesBB

My old Chanel "bath robe" with Chanel coin belt and Fauve croc poro B30


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> My old Chanel "bath robe" with Chanel coin belt and Fauve croc poro B30
> View attachment 3486622



[emoji108]gorgeous HermesBB!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> [emoji108]gorgeous HermesBB!



Thank you ari! [emoji5]


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> My old Chanel "bath robe" with Chanel coin belt and Fauve croc poro B30
> View attachment 3486622



I love your style and creativity. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Striking resemblance between Rouge H and Rouge grenat... Posted this in another thread.. Roulis, belt, compact silk in wallet in RG and dip dye scarf and KD with GHW in RH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485453


Rouge Grenat has a berry tone? It looks amazing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Rouge Grenat has a berry tone? It looks amazing!



Thank you [emoji8].... Yes it does have a raspberry tone!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you [emoji8].... Yes it does have a raspberry tone!


Thanks! I have never seen in person. Looks like the perfect berry tone. Congrats again.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Out to dinner last night with Picotin...thanks for letting me share!


----------



## eternallove4bag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Out to dinner last night with Picotin...thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful! I love picotin! I find it the easiest bag to wear! Just grab and go! Yours is stunning[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Hope you had a great dinner!


----------



## peppers90

Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!


----------



## Momoe Mint

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001


You look awesome!  Swoon!  Happy weekend


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

hermesBB said:


> My old Chanel "bath robe" with Chanel coin belt and Fauve croc poro B30
> View attachment 3486622


OMG!!! So pretty.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Love_Couture

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001


Love the look and the ultimate Hima! Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001


Oh my gosh, that cw of Dallet is gorgeous with your new Himalayan Peppers!! Love love love the boots and the dress too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Today I matched the sky... GRAY ....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermesBB said:


> My old Chanel "bath robe" with Chanel coin belt and Fauve croc poro B30
> View attachment 3486622


Beautiful everything.  Looks like you took a page from Vogue.


----------



## katekluet

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001


I always enjoy your great photos!


----------



## peppers90

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today I matched the sky... GRAY ....
> View attachment 3487141
> View attachment 3487142



You look beautiful in grey


----------



## peppers90

hermesBB said:


> My old Chanel "bath robe" with Chanel coin belt and Fauve croc poro B30
> View attachment 3486622



Your Fauve is a work of art, and looks beautiful with Chanel 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Out to dinner last night with Picotin...thanks for letting me share!


Cheers!! Pico is currently one of my favorites, classy and easy to carry.


----------



## peppers90

Momoe Mint said:


> You look awesome!  Swoon!  Happy weekend





Love_Couture said:


> Love the look and the ultimate Hima! Have a great weekend!!!



Thank you Momoe Mint and Love_Couture for yor kind words



hclubfan said:


> Oh my gosh, that cw of Dallet is gorgeous with your new Himalayan Peppers!! Love love love the boots and the dress too



Thank you hclubfan!!my SA recommended this shawl to match Hima, love the contrast hem too 



katekluet said:


> I always enjoy your great photos!



Thanks so much  katekluet!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001


Holy smokes!!!! Knock out!!!


----------



## Miss Al

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today I matched the sky... GRAY ....
> View attachment 3487141
> View attachment 3487142


IF, what is the color of your bag. The grey is heavenly! [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today I matched the sky... GRAY ....
> View attachment 3487141
> View attachment 3487142





peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001



IF, Peppers, you both looking great! [emoji106] 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Out to dinner last night with Picotin...thanks for letting me share!



Nikki, Picotin is always a fun and grab-and-go bag! Hope you had enjoyed a wonderful dinner!


----------



## goodbrand

ldldb said:


> Strolling with the K28...


Is it Etain ?


----------



## goodbrand

bagalogist said:


> Blessed bday goodbrand! Love the whole aseemble. Stunning !


Thank you  


atelierforward said:


> Gorgeous!! I thought it was black until I read your description. Lovely choice!


Thank you


----------



## tafleischer

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3476940
> 
> Soliel JPG in the sunshine [emoji274]


If there was a color for the word happiness this would be it[emoji8] [emoji253]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

hermesBB said:


> My old Chanel "bath robe" with Chanel coin belt and Fauve croc poro B30
> View attachment 3486622



Beautiful color for this croc B. Love it. [emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001



Wow love everything !!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji257]it's too perfect.


----------



## ari

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001


Amazing look peppers! The bag is gorgeous and goes so well with everything else!


Israeli_Flava said:


> Today I matched the sky... GRAY ....
> View attachment 3487141
> View attachment 3487142


Love the gray!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love your style and creativity. Gorgeous bag.



Thank you PbP! 



peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001



The shawl with the Hima, this is perfection! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful everything.  Looks like you took a page from Vogue.



Thanks a lot for such compliment chkpfbeliever!!



peppers90 said:


> Your Fauve is a work of art, and looks beautiful with Chanel



Thank you peppers90! Again your Hima is stunning! 




cremel said:


> Beautiful color for this croc B. Love it. [emoji173]️



Thank you cremel!


----------



## suziez

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001


Everything about this is fabulous.....


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today I matched the sky... GRAY ....
> View attachment 3487141
> View attachment 3487142


You look fabulous......love everything


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Something small today, black H Clic Clac with GH [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

jssl1688 said:


> How appropriate. Taking cassis garden party to the Chinese garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486199



This Colour is [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] and such a great photo. 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Out to dinner last night with Picotin...thanks for letting me share!



Love seeing the picos. Yours is a gorgeous colour. Almost like a neutral. Still haven't used mine yet. Soon hopefully. 



peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001



You whole outfit is fabulous and that bag stunning



Israeli_Flava said:


> Today I matched the sky... GRAY ....
> View attachment 3487141
> View attachment 3487142



I absolutely love the blue accessories with the grey. Hoping to add some blue to my collection.  [emoji170]


----------



## Rami00

Gingy thinks my shawl is his blankey


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001



Twins on the Dallet!!     You wear it beautifully!!


----------



## smallfry

Rami00 said:


> Gingy thinks my shawl is his blankey
> View attachment 3487933



What a beautiful photo Rami!  Gingy is precious


----------



## Kyokei

It has been a long time since I've posted, and I have quite a few new purchases to share. Here is my H in action from the other day.

Hermes poncho, B30, scarf, necklace, bracelets, and New York boots.


----------



## ShadowComet

My B and I went shopping at Dior


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Today's bracelet [emoji4] Ombré PHW Kelly Double Tour


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> It has been a long time since I've posted, and I have quite a few new purchases to share. Here is my H in action from the other day.
> 
> Hermes poncho, B30, scarf, necklace, bracelets, and New York boots.


You look fantastic in your poncho Kyokei! I love it with the black clothing and red birkin. I must get mine out today, as it's finally sweater weather here!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xiaoxiao

I am pix shy normally but since I'm currently traveling I thought it Wld brave myself for an in action shot. Sorry for the weird light, the hotel lighting is beautiful IRL but weird on pix  

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> I am pix shy normally but since I'm currently traveling I thought it Wld brave myself for an in action shot. Sorry for the weird light, the hotel lighting is beautiful IRL but weird on pix
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488358



Happy Sunday, xiaoxiao!!! Looking gorgeous!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

xiaoxiao said:


> I am pix shy normally but since I'm currently traveling I thought it Wld brave myself for an in action shot. Sorry for the weird light, the hotel lighting is beautiful IRL but weird on pix
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488358



You look great!


----------



## Kyokei

An action shot from a while back, but I wanted to share my lovely Hermes hat.
Also featuring a B30, H scarf, and H jewelry (though it is mostly falling down my sleeves.... hard to fully photograph, oh well)


----------



## LVGLITTER

ari said:


> BE Birkin


Omgosh I'm in love.


----------



## bagalogist

xiaoxiao said:


> I am pix shy normally but since I'm currently traveling I thought it Wld brave myself for an in action shot. Sorry for the weird light, the hotel lighting is beautiful IRL but weird on pix
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488358


Lovely modelling pic. You should post more action shots[emoji8] 

Sent from my SM-N930F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ari

LVGLITTER said:


> Omgosh I'm in love.


Thank you, this is from 2 years ago! BE my most used bag!


Kyokei said:


> It has been a long time since I've posted, and I have quite a few new purchases to share. Here is my H in action from the other day.
> 
> Hermes poncho, B30, scarf, necklace, bracelets, and New York boots.


Love this look! 


xiaoxiao said:


> I am pix shy normally but since I'm currently traveling I thought it Wld brave myself for an in action shot. Sorry for the weird light, the hotel lighting is beautiful IRL but weird on pix
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488358


Great idea with the sleeveless jacket over you Chanel! Love it!


Kyokei said:


> An action shot from a while back, but I wanted to share my lovely Hermes hat.
> Also featuring a B30, H scarf, and H jewelry (though it is mostly falling down my sleeves.... hard to fully photograph, oh well)


Another great outfit! Love the skirt! Is it Valentino?


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kyokei said:


> An action shot from a while back, but I wanted to share my lovely Hermes hat.
> Also featuring a B30, H scarf, and H jewelry (though it is mostly falling down my sleeves.... hard to fully photograph, oh well)



You look fabulous and love your hat [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

First day out for my recent H purchase. So excited to use my Pico for the first time I took heaps of photos and couldn't choose what to share [emoji38]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kyokei said:


> It has been a long time since I've posted, and I have quite a few new purchases to share. Here is my H in action from the other day.
> 
> Hermes poncho, B30, scarf, necklace, bracelets, and New York boots.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> Great idea with the sleeveless jacket over you Chanel! Love it!



Thank you ari! It's a sable vest actually, my go-to transitional piece during the fall. [emoji39]


----------



## xiaoxiao

BBC said:


> Happy Sunday, xiaoxiao!!! Looking gorgeous!!! [emoji8]



Thank you so much B!!! 



Kyokei said:


> You look great!



Thanks you, K! 



Kyokei said:


> An action shot from a while back, but I wanted to share my lovely Hermes hat.
> Also featuring a B30, H scarf, and H jewelry (though it is mostly falling down my sleeves.... hard to fully photograph, oh well)



Love everything but especially the hat. I've been a Hermes hat fan for the longest time and so glad to know someone else share my love too! [emoji106]



bagalogist said:


> Lovely modelling pic. You should post more action shots[emoji8]



Thank you bagalogist. I have been thoroughly enjoying your posts too!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tom Tom

peppers90 said:


> Trying on outfits for next week's NYC trip, if you see a lady shopping in this outfit say hello!
> View attachment 3463269


nice handbag and i wish i have one


----------



## anpanmanlover

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001


Wow.. love it..so gorgeous


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kyokei said:


> An action shot from a while back, but I wanted to share my lovely Hermes hat.
> Also featuring a B30, H scarf, and H jewelry (though it is mostly falling down my sleeves.... hard to fully photograph, oh well)


A great fall ensemble !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

This is how I like my twilly!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HiEndGirl said:


> First day out for my recent H purchase. So excited to use my Pico for the first time I took heaps of photos and couldn't choose what to share [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3489345
> 
> View attachment 3489346


Lovely Pico ! Is that Trench ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiaoxiao said:


> I am pix shy normally but since I'm currently traveling I thought it Wld brave myself for an in action shot. Sorry for the weird light, the hotel lighting is beautiful IRL but weird on pix
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488358


Don't be shy because you look great at this action shot.  Love your fur vest and the CSGM !


----------



## weibandy

HiEndGirl said:


> First day out for my recent H purchase. So excited to use my Pico for the first time I took heaps of photos and couldn't choose what to share [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3489345
> 
> View attachment 3489346


Love the whole look!!  Beautiful.


----------



## HiEndGirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lovely Pico ! Is that Trench ?



Thank you [emoji4] Yes its trench and finding it very easy to coordinate with my wardrobe and using different colour twillies match to. Love this bag.



weibandy said:


> Love the whole look!!  Beautiful.



Aww [emoji177] so sweet [emoji4]


----------



## smallfry

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3489588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I like my twilly!



Yay, more Gingy modeling pics!  He is gorgeous Rami


----------



## peppers90

xiaoxiao said:


> I am pix shy normally but since I'm currently traveling I thought it Wld brave myself for an in action shot. Sorry for the weird light, the hotel lighting is beautiful IRL but weird on pix
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488358





Kyokei said:


> An action shot from a while back, but I wanted to share my lovely Hermes hat.
> Also featuring a B30, H scarf, and H jewelry (though it is mostly falling down my sleeves.... hard to fully photograph, oh well)



You both look lovely in your hats!


----------



## xiaoxiao

peppers90 said:


> Trying on outfits for next week's NYC trip, if you see a lady shopping in this outfit say hello!
> View attachment 3463269



I wish I had bumped into you! I def Wld have. [emoji106]


----------



## peppers90

cremel said:


> Wow love everything !!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji257]it's too perfect.





ari said:


> Amazing look peppers! The bag is gorgeous and goes so well with everything else!
> !





hermesBB said:


> The shawl with the Hima, this is perfection!
> Thank you peppers90! Again your Hima is stunning!
> !





suziez said:


> Everything about this is fabulous.....





HiEndGirl said:


> You whole outfit is fabulous and that bag stunning
> 
> ]





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Twins on the Dallet!!     You wear it beautifully!!



Thank you Hermes Nuttynut, HiEndGirl, suziez, hermesBB, ari and cremel for your kind words!


----------



## Rami00

smallfry said:


> Yay, more Gingy modeling pics!  He is gorgeous Rami


Thank you so much


----------



## StyleEyes

HiEndGirl said:


> First day out for my recent H purchase. So excited to use my Pico for the first time I took heaps of photos and couldn't choose what to share [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3489345
> 
> View attachment 3489346



Love everything!!! Congrats on your new pico!  You're accessorized her perfectly!!  So great with your shorts!


----------



## HiEndGirl

StyleEyes said:


> Love everything!!! Congrats on your new pico!  You're accessorized her perfectly!!  So great with your shorts!



THANKYOU! [emoji177] Love bag accessories and coincidentally my shorts had the same colours stripes as my Twilley [emoji38]


----------



## Masao

Good weather today, bring them outside and get some fresh air, so my babies had a very nice day  Yay!!!


----------



## renet

Masao said:


> Good weather today, bring them outside and get some fresh air, so my babies had a very nice day  Yay!!!



[emoji173]️ [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Masao said:


> Good weather today, bring them outside and get some fresh air, so my babies had a very nice day  Yay!!!



[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️ just stunning


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! I love picotin! I find it the easiest bag to wear! Just grab and go! Yours is stunning[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Hope you had a great dinner!


Thanks so much  , sorry so late to respond, I didn't log in this weekend.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

peppers90 said:


> Your Fauve is a work of art, and looks beautiful with Chanel
> 
> 
> Cheers!! Pico is currently one of my favorites, classy and easy to carry.





renet said:


> IF, Peppers, you both looking great! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki, Picotin is always a fun and grab-and-go bag! Hope you had enjoyed a wonderful dinner!





HiEndGirl said:


> This Colour is [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] and such a great photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing the picos. Yours is a gorgeous colour. Almost like a neutral. Still haven't used mine yet. Soon hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> You whole outfit is fabulous and that bag stunning
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the blue accessories with the grey. Hoping to add some blue to my collection.  [emoji170]



Thanks so much lovely ladies. It is so much fun to share and enjoy handbags with you ladies!!!


----------



## peppers90

Masao said:


> Good weather today, bring them outside and get some fresh air, so my babies had a very nice day  Yay!!!



Adore Box leather!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Small contribution today...my blue sapphire double tour Apple Watch with navy Chanel jacket. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]


----------



## mygoodies

My 1st CDC and it's a GREAT ONE
[emoji126]Happy happy happy dance[emoji126]
 Never been a big fan of grays on me but the Ombre just adds the Oomph to my outfit!


----------



## Rami00

Fall is here! RC in action!


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> It has been a long time since I've posted, and I have quite a few new purchases to share. Here is my H in action from the other day.
> 
> Hermes poncho, B30, scarf, necklace, bracelets, and New York boots.



Fantastic Kyokei!!! I've been gone for awhile too. Glad to see a familiar face!! You look great!!


----------



## c18027

mygoodies said:


> My 1st CDC and it's a GREAT ONE
> [emoji126]Happy happy happy dance[emoji126]
> Never been a big fan of grays on me but the Ombre just adds the Oomph to my outfit!
> View attachment 3490518



Beautiful with such good rings!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3489588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I like my twilly!





Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3490546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is here! RC in action!



Aww, what is softer to touch? The twilly or the doggy? I like how the color matches the fur and also how the leaves compliment your B.
Thank you for posting these, you made me smile


----------



## Rami00

HoneyLocks said:


> Aww, what is softer to touch? The twilly or the doggy? I like how the color matches the fur and also how the leaves compliment your B.
> Thank you for posting these, you made me smile


awww you are such a sweetheart! Thank you!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3490546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is here! RC in action!



Such a beautiful photo!


----------



## Myrkur

mygoodies said:


> My 1st CDC and it's a GREAT ONE
> [emoji126]Happy happy happy dance[emoji126]
> Never been a big fan of grays on me but the Ombre just adds the Oomph to my outfit!
> View attachment 3490518


I've been offered this exact same CDC and absolutely loved it, but it's just not for me! It looks very nice on you though !


----------



## Myrkur

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3490546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is here! RC in action!


----------



## hclubfan

mygoodies said:


> My 1st CDC and it's a GREAT ONE
> [emoji126]Happy happy happy dance[emoji126]
> Never been a big fan of grays on me but the Ombre just adds the Oomph to my outfit!
> View attachment 3490518


It's gorgeous, and what an incredible first! I've wanted this combination for ages! Looks wonderful with your dress.


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3490546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is here! RC in action!


Heavenly photo!! Love this time of year


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sienna220

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3490546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is here! RC in action!


Such a beautiful shot!


----------



## Sienna220

Kyokei said:


> An action shot from a while back, but I wanted to share my lovely Hermes hat.
> Also featuring a B30, H scarf, and H jewelry (though it is mostly falling down my sleeves.... hard to fully photograph, oh well)


So chic! I love this look on you !


----------



## eternallove4bag

xiaoxiao said:


> I am pix shy normally but since I'm currently traveling I thought it Wld brave myself for an in action shot. Sorry for the weird light, the hotel lighting is beautiful IRL but weird on pix
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488358


I am glad you posted the action shot! U look super elegant![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Kyokei said:


> An action shot from a while back, but I wanted to share my lovely Hermes hat.
> Also featuring a B30, H scarf, and H jewelry (though it is mostly falling down my sleeves.... hard to fully photograph, oh well)


Oh wow! How did I miss your new B Kyokei? So beautiful and chic on you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...May I know the color please? Beautiful red!



HiEndGirl said:


> First day out for my recent H purchase. So excited to use my Pico for the first time I took heaps of photos and couldn't choose what to share [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3489345
> 
> View attachment 3489346


Your pico looks fabulous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3489588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I like my twilly!


Awwww! Gingy [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]...the twilly is lucky!



Masao said:


> Good weather today, bring them outside and get some fresh air, so my babies had a very nice day  Yay!!!


They look gorgeous! I love to match my wallets to bags so this picture has me oooh aahing[emoji7][emoji7]



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much  , sorry so late to respond, I didn't log in this weekend.


[emoji8][emoji8]



mygoodies said:


> My 1st CDC and it's a GREAT ONE
> [emoji126]Happy happy happy dance[emoji126]
> Never been a big fan of grays on me but the Ombre just adds the Oomph to my outfit!
> View attachment 3490518


Absolutely adore this on you mygoodies! Love the matching dress too[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3490546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall is here! RC in action!



I love this time of the year with the leaves changing color and your magical B fits right in place with the beautiful season Rami [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LovEmAll

Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## Sienna220

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675



Very stylish !


----------



## ShadowComet

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675


You look great!


----------



## renet

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675



You look great with the K!  [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

Sienna220 said:


> Very stylish !





ShadowComet said:


> You look great!





renet said:


> You look great with the K!  [emoji106][emoji7]



Thanks so much for your sweet comments!  :: So nice of you [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## LovetheLux

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675


Nice shot!


----------



## StyleEyes

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675



Love mixing black and brown!  You look gorgeous![emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675



Love this Black and Tan too. Great styling.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675


I love it, the gold with black is so chic!


----------



## periogirl28

Pardon the not so clear pic. Shearling vest and Iris Birkin today.


----------



## LuckyBitch

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots, Robert Dallet GM, horn pendant and Hima.   Have a great Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3487003
> View attachment 3487001



You look wonderful. Love your whole outfit.
I got the Robert Dallet GM last week and I love it SO much. It's such a beauty with the red trim.


----------



## thyme

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic



simple, stylish and chic! 



periogirl28 said:


> Pardon the not so clear pic. Shearling vest and Iris Birkin today.



you look so warm and cosy! and gorgeous b..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> simple, stylish and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so warm and cosy! and gorgeous b..



Thank you so much dear, I am missing your action pics. [emoji8]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much dear, I am missing your action pics. [emoji8]



 ok here's one..spot the H! and i wanted to say love your watch too..i have the less fancy version..


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> ok here's one..spot the H! and i wanted to say love your watch too..i have the less fancy version..
> 
> View attachment 3492188


Subtle! Belt buckle yes? Great outfit! ❤️❤️❤️
The moonphase isn't useful but the date is. LOL!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Subtle! Belt buckle yes? Great outfit! ❤️❤️❤️
> The moonphase isn't useful but the date is. LOL!



wearing my Louise shoes too! hee hee...thank you! and yes i find the date function is useful too


----------



## leuleu

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675


You are super chic !


----------



## Sienna220

periogirl28 said:


> Pardon the not so clear pic. Shearling vest and Iris Birkin today.
> 
> View attachment 3492165


Lovely.  Always liked this color combination


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Pardon the not so clear pic. Shearling vest and Iris Birkin today.
> 
> View attachment 3492165


Stylish in the cooler weather.


----------



## Gina123

Everyone looks fabulous with yummy H goodies! 

Recent outing with my Anemone B25



Happy Thursday everyone! [emoji8]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675


Very cool !


----------



## Sienna220

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with yummy H goodies!
> 
> Recent outing with my Anemone B25
> View attachment 3492234
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone! [emoji8]



Ooh can I join in??? Haha delicious


----------



## LovEmAll

LovetheLux said:


> Nice shot!





StyleEyes said:


> Love mixing black and brown!  You look gorgeous![emoji177]





HiEndGirl said:


> Love this Black and Tan too. Great styling.





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love it, the gold with black is so chic!





chincac said:


> simple, stylish and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> you look so warm and cosy! and gorgeous b..





leuleu said:


> You are super chic !





chkpfbeliever said:


> Very cool !



Thanks so much for your sweet comments!  [emoji253][emoji257][emoji253]. Ms. Goldie is probably one my my most used bags.  So versatile! [emoji108][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with yummy H goodies!
> 
> Recent outing with my Anemone B25
> View attachment 3492234
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone! [emoji8]



Now this is yummy! That B and that drink both look delish! [emoji6][emoji108][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Sienna220 said:


> Ooh can I join in??? Haha delicious



Of course, just getting warmed up for the wknd. [emoji9][emoji898]


----------



## Gina123

LovEmAll said:


> Now this is yummy! That B and that drink both look delish! [emoji6][emoji108][emoji7]



Thank you LovEmAll! [emoji8] [emoji175]


----------



## peppers90

LuckyBitch said:


> You look wonderful. Love your whole outfit.
> I got the Robert Dallet GM last week and I love it SO much. It's such a beauty with the red trim.



Thank you so much!  The Dallet is a winner this season!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> Pardon the not so clear pic. Shearling vest and Iris Birkin today.
> 
> View attachment 3492165



These colors look lovely together


----------



## Cavalier Girl

chincac said:


> ok here's one..spot the H! and i wanted to say love your watch too..i have the less fancy version..
> 
> View attachment 3492188



Louise shoes!


----------



## thyme

Cavalier Girl said:


> Louise shoes!



 love them!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Me, too!  I couldn't tell what ccolor yours are.  Mine are etoupe.  I wear them year round.


----------



## thyme

Cavalier Girl said:


> Me, too!  I couldn't tell what ccolor yours are.  Mine are etoupe.  I wear them year round.



yay etoupe twins! wish i had bought the black ones too...these shoes just make my feet look slim and shapely


----------



## Cavalier Girl

chincac said:


> yay etoupe twins! wish i had bought the black ones too...these shoes just make my feet look slim and shapely



Happy to be twins with you, Chincac!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675


You look fabulous in gold and black[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



periogirl28 said:


> Pardon the not so clear pic. Shearling vest and Iris Birkin today.
> 
> View attachment 3492165


Chic as always periogirl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Didn't realize what a beautiful color iris is! Love it!



chincac said:


> ok here's one..spot the H! and i wanted to say love your watch too..i have the less fancy version..
> 
> View attachment 3492188


Beautiful shoes and your outfit is spot on chincac[emoji177][emoji177]



Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with yummy H goodies!
> 
> Recent outing with my Anemone B25
> View attachment 3492234
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone! [emoji8]



Love anemone [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

Ducked into a small cafe to escape the rain today with my Kelly. Great people watching there! I saw tons of designer bags and RTW.


----------



## LovetheLux

periogirl28 said:


> Pardon the not so clear pic. Shearling vest and Iris Birkin today.
> 
> View attachment 3492165


Love the color iris


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful shoes and your outfit is spot on chincac



Thank you eternallove4bag


----------



## LVGLITTER

Action packed Kelly!


----------



## peppers90

Today look, farmers market shopping with my mom....
Horn earrings, mousse, horse head scarf ring, gaucho CDC and etoupe birkin 35


----------



## ThierryH

At my favorite Cafe with my black Box Drag. Sorry for the blurry pic.
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## pjhm

ThierryH said:


> At my favorite Cafe with my black Box Drag. Sorry for the blurry pic.
> Have a great weekend everyone!


That is a very chic bag-never seen it before. Prettier than the Birkin!


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Today look, farmers market shopping with my mom....
> Horn earrings, mousse, horse head scarf ring, gaucho CDC and etoupe birkin 35
> 
> View attachment 3492934


Peppers you always look on point and chic! Love it[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Kyokei said:


> Ducked into a small cafe to escape the rain today with my Kelly. Great people watching there! I saw tons of designer bags and RTW.


Beautiful K[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



LVGLITTER said:


> Action packed Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492873



How fun!!![emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atelierforward

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675


Love your Kelly!


----------



## LovEmAll

atelierforward said:


> Love your Kelly!


Thanks so much! [emoji8][emoji253]


ThierryH said:


> At my favorite Cafe with my black Box Drag. Sorry for the blurry pic.
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Lovely pic [emoji7]


peppers90 said:


> Today look, farmers market shopping with my mom....
> Horn earrings, mousse, horse head scarf ring, gaucho CDC and etoupe birkin 35
> 
> View attachment 3492934


So stylish ... love!


LVGLITTER said:


> Action packed Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492873


[emoji253][emoji253][emoji7][emoji7]


Kyokei said:


> Ducked into a small cafe to escape the rain today with my Kelly. Great people watching there! I saw tons of designer bags and RTW.


Lovely! 


eternallove4bag said:


> You look fabulous in gold and black[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks so much dear! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## twirl11

My first share - vintage BBK 28. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Summerof89

ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3488182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My B and I went shopping at Dior



In loveeeeeeee, is she a b30 etoupe ?


----------



## ShadowComet

Summerof89 said:


> In loveeeeeeee, is she a b30 etoupe ?


Thanks Summerof89. Yes, she is


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> Today look, farmers market shopping with my mom....
> Horn earrings, mousse, horse head scarf ring, gaucho CDC and etoupe birkin 35
> 
> View attachment 3492934



Love this whole outfit!


----------



## Rami00

RC


----------



## suziez

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3494224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC


----------



## LaenaLovely

Evie out for our first post 2nd baby casual dinner date.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3494224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC


Rami my heart skipped a beat! Stunning bling and RC[emoji7][emoji7]



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3494259
> 
> 
> Evie out for our first post 2nd baby casual dinner date.



Many congrats on your second baby my dear! You look fabulous! Twinsies on the Tyger Tyger shawl and gold evie [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3494224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC



Breathtaking gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

H KofP Grand Opening Dinner from a few weeks ago. It was a spectacular evening.
Dallet GM, onbrè lizzie CDC and KDT, Alaia booties, Wolford baby fishnets, ombrè lizzie CK clutch ~ just haven't fallen in love with any H clutch bags. YET.


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Rami my heart skipped a beat! Stunning bling and RC[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats on your second baby my dear! You look fabulous! Twinsies on the Tyger Tyger shawl and gold evie [emoji8][emoji8]



Eternal love- honored to be your twin!  I love Tyger Tyger too!  I think you enabled me on the B/w cw.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3494259
> 
> 
> Evie out for our first post 2nd baby casual dinner date.



Congratulations!!!! You look amazing post-baby!!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> H KofP Grand Opening Dinner from a few weeks ago. It was a spectacular evening.
> Dallet GM, onbrè lizzie CDC and KDT, Alaia booties, Wolford baby fishnets, ombrè lizzie CK clutch ~ just haven't fallen in love with any H clutch bags. YET.



Gorgeous as usual, Vigee!!!


----------



## hclubfan

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3494259
> 
> 
> Evie out for our first post 2nd baby casual dinner date.


Gorgeous!!! And I love your leather jacket too  Congratulations on baby #2!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> H KofP Grand Opening Dinner from a few weeks ago. It was a spectacular evening.
> Dallet GM, onbrè lizzie CDC and KDT, Alaia booties, Wolford baby fishnets, ombrè lizzie CK clutch ~ just haven't fallen in love with any H clutch bags. YET.


You always look so chic Vigee!! I am still regretting returning that cw of the Dallet shawl!  And that evening bag looks perfect with your outfit.


----------



## **Chanel**

chincac said:


> ok here's one..spot the H! and i wanted to say love your watch too..i have the less fancy version..
> 
> View attachment 3492188



You look amazing and that VCA butterfly ring is the perfect 'pop' for the outfit . And maybe this is a silly question, but who makes your bag? 
I have been thinking about Etain for a while now but I really like the color and shape of your bag too .



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3494224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC



Absolutely fabulous! Love everything in this picture .


----------



## thyme

**Chanel** said:


> You look amazing and that VCA butterfly ring is the perfect 'pop' for the outfit . And maybe this is a silly question, but who makes your bag?
> I have been thinking about Etain for a while now but I really like the color and shape of your bag too



thank you ***Chanel*** . not a silly question at all. it is the Moynat Rejane PM. the colour is Lie de Vin. here is a pic.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ThierryH said:


> At my favorite Cafe with my black Box Drag. Sorry for the blurry pic.
> Have a great weekend everyone!


Love the Drag! This photo sent me off in search of one for the zillionth time and I came back with a Whitebus  

It would be fantabulous if you and other Drag owners would show some mod pics


----------



## **Chanel**

chincac said:


> thank you ***Chanel*** . not a silly question at all. it is the Moynat Rejane PM. the colour is Lie de Vin. here is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 3494639



Thank you for sharing, dear !
Beautiful bag! I am not familiar with Moynat, but I am definitely going to check them out now .


----------



## LaenaLovely

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous!!! And I love your leather jacket too  Congratulations on baby #2!



Hclubfan - thanks so much!  The jacket was a gift from my DH.  He finds the best stuff!



BBC said:


> Congratulations!!!! You look amazing post-baby!!!
> 
> BBC - thank you...the scarf can cover all manner of sins
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as usual, Vigee!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

VigeeLeBrun said:


> H KofP Grand Opening Dinner from a few weeks ago. It was a spectacular evening.
> Dallet GM, onbrè lizzie CDC and KDT, Alaia booties, Wolford baby fishnets, ombrè lizzie CK clutch ~ just haven't fallen in love with any H clutch bags. YET.


Beautiful outfit!  I was there too - sorry we didn't meet. My vote for the belle of the ball goes to the Himalayan Croc Birkin with diamond hardware.  Why did they have to put it on the highest shelf in the display?


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> Peppers you always look on point and chic! Love it[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> ]





LovEmAll said:


> So stylish ... love!
> 
> [emoji253][emoji253][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you LovEmAll and eternallove4bag!!



HiEndGirl said:


> Love this whole outfit!



Thank you so much HiEndGirl!! 



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3494259
> 
> 
> Evie out for our first post 2nd baby casual dinner date.



Beautiful outfit!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> H KofP Grand Opening Dinner from a few weeks ago. It was a spectacular evening.
> Dallet GM, onbrè lizzie CDC and KDT, Alaia booties, Wolford baby fishnets, ombrè lizzie CK clutch ~ just haven't fallen in love with any H clutch bags. YET.



Always classy Vigee! You pull everything together effortlessly, such an inspiration in styling...and honored to be your twin on that Dallet!


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful outfit!  I was there too - sorry we didn't meet. My vote for the belle of the ball goes to the Himalayan Croc Birkin with diamond hardware.  Why did they have to put it on the highest shelf in the display?



Did it go home with you Madam? I heard it sold that night...


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Did it go home with you Madam? I heard it sold that night...


Unfortunately, it didn't go home with me.


----------



## Rami00

HiEndGirl said:


> Breathtaking gorgeous [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Rami my heart skipped a beat! Stunning bling and RC[emoji7][emoji7]
> ]


Thank you babe!!!


----------



## MissSweet

Kelly 28 in 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 prune


----------



## Serva1

My new B25 in action


Love smooth leathers and this is swift


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> My new B25 in action
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift



Looking fabulous Serva1!!  Congratulations on your black baby b... Super cute and sooo luxe in swift


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> Looking fabulous Serva1!!  Congratulations on your black baby b... Super cute and sooo luxe in swift



Thank you dear, love swift, it's my first bag in this leather. I have been craiving for this bag (ghw) for over two years and my dream came through. I feel very very lucky. I was even considering a black jige at some point or SO just to have this leather in my collection. Now I'm pleased it's phw, because my K28 will be brushed ghw. Very grateful and so happy[emoji173]️


----------



## renet

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279



Congratulations, Serva1! [emoji322]
Great looking bag! [emoji7]


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> H KofP Grand Opening Dinner from a few weeks ago. It was a spectacular evening.
> Dallet GM, onbrè lizzie CDC and KDT, Alaia booties, Wolford baby fishnets, ombrè lizzie CK clutch ~ just haven't fallen in love with any H clutch bags. YET.



You look stunning!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279



You look beautiful Serva and so does your bag. Congratulations!!!


----------



## tabbi001

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279



Congrats on your perfect bag! You look gorgeous in your picture


----------



## doctor_top

My Birkin Ghillies in Barenia/Toile , Nice to meet you all


----------



## Strut

Unboxing my new Hermes Kelly Cut in Black Swift Leather with Silver Palladium Hardware


----------



## Love_Couture

Strut said:


> Unboxing my new Hermes Kelly Cut in Black Swift Leather with Silver Palladium Hardware



Very beautiful. Congratulations. [emoji173]️


----------



## QuelleFromage

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear, love swift, it's my first bag in this leather. I have been craiving for this bag (ghw) for over two years and my dream came through. I feel very very lucky. I was even considering a black jige at some point or SO just to have this leather in my collection. Now I'm pleased it's phw, because my K28 will be brushed ghw. Very grateful and so happy[emoji173]️


Swift is amazing and in black has such a great sheen - ideal leather for a B25.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279


Gorgeous - glad you were successful!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doctor_top said:


> My Birkin Ghillies in Barenia/Toile , Nice to meet you all
> View attachment 3495482
> View attachment 3495484
> View attachment 3495485


Gorgeous and welcome to the forum !! Please post more of your travel photos with the B.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Action shot at Timothy Adams in Palo Alto.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

doctor_top said:


> My Birkin Ghillies in Barenia/Toile , Nice to meet you all
> View attachment 3495482
> View attachment 3495484
> View attachment 3495485



Hey Doc, are these pics from Split?  I recognize the Diocletian Palace and hotel from a trip we recently took.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Here are some action shots from Split.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

And here are a few more.  Sailing the Dalmatian coast.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Fab41

winning!!


----------



## Serva1

QuelleFromage said:


> Swift is amazing and in black has such a great sheen - ideal leather for a B25.



Share your thoughts QF, was offered a B30 in swift earlier this year but politely rejected, prefer the soft curves of this leather in a B25 and hope it's going to hold the structure better.

Also want to thank everyone of all the nice comments. So happy to share some of my purchases here on tPF [emoji173]️


----------



## wannaprada

My Kelly and I at my meetup which took place over the weekend at Saks. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## luxi_max

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279



You and your B are stunning!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Wearing one of the new permabrass pendants from the Fall collection today.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing one of the new permabrass pendants from the Fall collection today.
> 
> View attachment 3496022



Love this new pendant, major congrats!!!


----------



## weibandy

wannaprada said:


> My Kelly and I at my meetup which took place over the weekend at Saks. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495977


Wow you look good!!    What size is your gorgeous Kelly?


----------



## csetcos

doctor_top said:


> My Birkin Ghillies in Barenia/Toile , Nice to meet you all
> View attachment 3495482
> View attachment 3495484
> View attachment 3495485



Nice to meet you! Great shots and beautiful B!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chi town Chanel said:


> Here are some action shots from Split.


Beautiful arm candy.


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing one of the new permabrass pendants from the Fall collection today.
> 
> View attachment 3496022


Wow looks so chic, love it


----------



## San2222

Love this new Kelly ring, regret not getting the matching k bracelet while I was in Europe


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this new pendant, major congrats!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Fab41 said:


> winning!!


Love it. haha!


----------



## LovetheLux

Strut said:


> Unboxing my new Hermes Kelly Cut in Black Swift Leather with Silver Palladium Hardware


It looks soooo cute, congratulations!


----------



## Sienna220

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing one of the new permabrass pendants from the Fall collection today.
> 
> View attachment 3496022


Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing one of the new permabrass pendants from the Fall collection today.
> 
> View attachment 3496022


Beautiful!  I would love to try one of these.  Do they feel heavy when you wear them for long periods of time?


----------



## LVoeluv

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wearing one of the new permabrass pendants from the Fall collection today.
> 
> View attachment 3496022



Love this!! [emoji173]️ do you mind sharing the style code and price? Thanks!


----------



## doctor_top

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous and welcome to the forum !! Please post more of your travel photos with the B.


 Thank you chkpfbeliver , I'll 



Chi town Chanel said:


> Hey Doc, are these pics from Split?  I recognize the Diocletian Palace and hotel from a trip we recently took.


 Yes chi town chanel in split Croatia , love your pics also , beautiful sea & sun , have a great trip in europe 



csetcos said:


> Nice to meet you! Great shots and beautiful B!


 Thank you csetcos , nice to meet you too


----------



## ampavlinac

Kyokei said:


> An action shot from a while back, but I wanted to share my lovely Hermes hat.
> Also featuring a B30, H scarf, and H jewelry (though it is mostly falling down my sleeves.... hard to fully photograph, oh well)


::heart eyes:: I've been debating getting a pleated skirt this year and this seals the deal for me. (Also those nails!)


----------



## Gina123

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279



Hope you had a wonderful trip to Paris and many congrats on your B25!!!

[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

doctor_top said:


> My Birkin Ghillies in Barenia/Toile , Nice to meet you all
> View attachment 3495482
> View attachment 3495484
> View attachment 3495485





chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous and welcome to the forum !! Please post more of your travel photos with the B.





Chi town Chanel said:


> Hey Doc, are these pics from Split?  I recognize the Diocletian Palace and hotel from a trip we recently took.



I second chkpfbeliver! Gorgeous Ghillies.

Chitown - you have eagle eyes! [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Strut said:


> Unboxing my new Hermes Kelly Cut in Black Swift Leather with Silver Palladium Hardware



Gorgeous! Many congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

weibandy said:


> Wow you look good!!    What size is your gorgeous Kelly?


Thanks so much Weibandy! It's a 35 box leather Sellier.


----------



## San2222

My new chaine d'ancre enchainee ring...love how understated it is yet so elegant


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279



Wow big congrats Serva!!! You look absolutely fabulous in your long coat and this little birkin !! You inspired me to get a B25! Congrats! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji485][emoji485]


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> Share your thoughts QF, was offered a B30 in swift earlier this year but politely rejected, prefer the soft curves of this leather in a B25 and hope it's going to hold the structure better.
> 
> Also want to thank everyone of all the nice comments. So happy to share some of my purchases here on tPF [emoji173]️



Swift for B25 is perfect!!! It's beautiful.


----------



## Serva1

cremel said:


> Wow big congrats Serva!!! You look absolutely fabulous in your long coat and this little birkin !! You inspired me to get a B25! Congrats! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji485][emoji485]





cremel said:


> Swift for B25 is perfect!!! It's beautiful.



Thank you cremel for you compliments, hope you find the perfect B25 that works for you [emoji3]


----------



## coucou chanel

Who's ready for Halloween?


----------



## katekluet

Shopping....Waiting while DD tries on clothes. I love these Nadege shoes.


----------



## hclubfan

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3497377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping....Waiting while DD tries on clothes. I love these Nadege shoes.


LOVE those shoes, and they look fabulous on you!! Are they comfy?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

katekluet said:


> Shopping....Waiting while DD tries on clothes. I love these Nadege shoes.



they look fabulous on you....i have seen the burgundy ones and they feel so light as well..!


----------



## katekluet

chincac said:


> they look fabulous on you....i have seen the burgundy ones and they feel so light as well..!


The burgundy are beautiful too. 
Thanks, C!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3497377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping....Waiting while DD tries on clothes. I love these Nadege shoes.



*kate*, we were just talking about these Nadege shoes and they look great on you! Good to see the action pic.


----------



## eternallove4bag

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3497377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping....Waiting while DD tries on clothes. I love these Nadege shoes.



Love how chic and comfy they look on you! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

3 different days 3 different looks... I am obsessed with clic H and KDs.. Can you tell?[emoji12]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> 3 different days 3 different looks... I am obsessed with clic H and KDs.. Can you tell?[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497780



You look great. As always!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

coucou chanel said:


> Who's ready for Halloween?



Love that bat bag charm!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great. As always!



Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## jssl1688

LVoeluv said:


> Oh wow! Love this color! Is it still possible to get this? [emoji7][emoji177]


 hi LVoe, sorry for the delayed response, thank you! I think cassis has been rested for sometime now, I haven't seen anything of that color, my leather is fjord leather. the color really is quite the chameleon, it's so different under bright light, at night it almost looks black.


----------



## jssl1688

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful.  Thank you very much for sharing.


thank you Love_Couture


----------



## jssl1688

Stacking black h clic today.


----------



## katekluet

hclubfan said:


> LOVE those shoes, and they look fabulous on you!! Are they comfy?


Hclubfan, I have only worn them twice...the leather is a bit stiff but yes, they are comfortable. The heel is nice a big so they are stable. I find the cut and shape flattering and good to walk in,


----------



## katekluet

Thanks, Vigee and EternalLforB, and for all the likes on my shoe post


----------



## LVoeluv

jssl1688 said:


> hi LVoe, sorry for the delayed response, thank you! I think cassis has been rested for sometime now, I haven't seen anything of that color, my leather is fjord leather. the color really is quite the chameleon, it's so different under bright light, at night it almost looks black.



Oh... it sure is a beautiful color. Thanks for your reply and enjoy the beautiful piece. [emoji4]


----------



## Rosieisgood

Kyokei said:


> It has been a long time since I've posted, and I have quite a few new purchases to share. Here is my H in action from the other day.
> 
> Hermes poncho, B30, scarf, necklace, bracelets, and New York boots.



Love love love your boots!! They are amazing


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

katekluet said:


> Hclubfan, I have only worn them twice...the leather is a bit stiff but yes, they are comfortable. The heel is nice a big so they are stable. I find the cut and shape flattering and good to walk in,


Thanks so much katekluet...they're gorgeous on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My first shawl of the season and I love it! Zenobie with some matching accessories[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hclubfan said:


> Beautiful!  I would love to try one of these.  Do they feel heavy when you wear them for long periods of time?


Hi *hclubfan, *it is very light and comfortable.  Not heavy at all and I think the permabrass gives just enough elegance that is not loud.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3497377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping....Waiting while DD tries on clothes. I love these Nadege shoes.


They look lovely on you !


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> My first shawl of the season and I love it! Zenobie with some matching accessories[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498427


That is a crazy beautiful shot eternal!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> That is a crazy beautiful shot eternal!



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## jssl1688

odette57 said:


> Beautiful color!  I am getting scared just by looking at it that it might fall in the pond.



Thank you odette. I was so focused on taking the pic at that point, it didn't even cross my mind. lol. Come to think of it now, kind of gives me the cringe. :0


----------



## cinderbellas

Error.  Sorry.


----------



## cinderbellas

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3497377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping....Waiting while DD tries on clothes. I love these Nadege shoes.



These are SUPER CUTE!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279


Very happy for you s1


----------



## Serva1

bagidiotic said:


> Very happy for you s1



Thank you [emoji173]️Flying to Stockholm next week and taking my little Black Beauty with me [emoji3]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279


Love your new baby!!!! Omg congrats!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> My first shawl of the season and I love it! Zenobie with some matching accessories[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498427



Love this pic, it looks like an editorial!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic, it looks like an editorial!!



Awww thank you so much VigeeLeBrun[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... You are truly a style queen so means a lot coming from you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

doctor_top said:


> My Birkin Ghillies in Barenia/Toile , Nice to meet you all
> View attachment 3495482
> View attachment 3495484
> View attachment 3495485



Welcome! The first pic looks like an advertisement. [emoji41][emoji1360]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> My first shawl of the season and I love it! Zenobie with some matching accessories[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498427



Omg, amaaaazing pic! [emoji170]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Yesterday when I went to pick up my Neo boots. Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Omg, amaaaazing pic! [emoji170]



Thank you so much dear BBC[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> Yesterday when I went to pick up my Neo boots. Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499059



Natalie I am drooling over your collection of C's - is this your second or third? Aren't these amazing bags? Would love to see a family picture of your lovelies[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Natalie I am drooling over your collection of C's - is this your second or third? Aren't these amazing bags? Would love to see a family picture of your lovelies[emoji170][emoji170]



Thanks darling! I will take a family shot soon. I was waiting for a C for 2 years, got offered none last year. Then this year I was offered 6 times, 4 of which is now mine. H is just full of surprises! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> Thanks darling! I will take a family shot soon. I was waiting for a C for 2 years, got offered none last year. Then this year I was offered 6 times, 4 of which is now mine. H is just full of surprises! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji8][emoji8]



OMG!! 4[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. Ok now I am waiting for your family shot more ardently than ever!! Isn't H amazing? Many many congrats on scoring these amazing bags[emoji8]


----------



## luxi_max

Congrats on the new C!  Merely gorgeous!!! 

I feel like there are more C being offered this year.  I turned down a C18 blue sapphire, swift with gold hw last week.  Got an email from my SA yesterday, he has a C18 craie epsom on hold for me.  I am going to the store tomorrow to see it.  So excited!!! 



Natalie j said:


> Thanks darling! I will take a family shot soon. I was waiting for a C for 2 years, got offered none last year. Then this year I was offered 6 times, 4 of which is now mine. H is just full of surprises! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!! 4[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. Ok now I am waiting for your family shot more ardently than ever!! Isn't H amazing? Many many congrats on scoring these amazing bags[emoji8]



lol Amazing... and down right confounding and very frustrating sometimes. Can't figure them out. At my local Cs for some reason is not a quota bag but a mini Kelly/KC/KP is.. head scratching [emoji23][emoji23][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love your new baby!!!! Omg congrats!!



Thank you IF [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkledolll

luxi_max said:


> Congrats on the new C!  Merely gorgeous!!!
> 
> I feel like there are more C being offered this year.  I turned down a C18 blue sapphire, swift with gold hw last week.  Got an email from my SA yesterday, he has a C18 craie epsom on hold for me.  I am going to the store tomorrow to see it.  So excited!!!



Thanks dear! Craie C24 was my first C this year. It's a beautiful neutral. Good luck deciding [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## luxi_max

Thanks, Natalie!  I really love your Craie C24.  It is stunning!  I don't usually carry a lot (WOC works for me) so I hope C18 would work as well.  



Natalie j said:


> Thanks dear! Craie C24 was my first C this year. It's a beautiful neutral. Good luck deciding [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> lol Amazing... and down right confounding and very frustrating sometimes. Can't figure them out. At my local Cs for some reason is not a quota bag but a mini Kelly/KC/KP is.. head scratching [emoji23][emoji23][emoji8][emoji8]



H does work in mysterious ways [emoji23].... In my store mini K counts towards your quota but not KP/KC or C! I am beating myself for turning down RC C a few months back.. I was waiting for RC K/B and didn't want to repeat colors... But of course once I have my heart set on RC no RC in sight at my store [emoji849]... Frustrated at their unpredictability but still can't get enough of H[emoji3][emoji4]... Keep coming back for more punishment[emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

luxi_max said:


> Congrats on the new C!  Merely gorgeous!!!
> 
> I feel like there are more C being offered this year.  I turned down a C18 blue sapphire, swift with gold hw last week.  Got an email from my SA yesterday, he has a C18 craie epsom on hold for me.  I am going to the store tomorrow to see it.  So excited!!!



Many congrats! Craie is a fabulous color and in Epsom it will be so easy to maintain! Can't wait to see your action shot with her[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

Today's outfit
Vert Veronese B with grey cashmere mock beck and light grey shirt


----------



## agumila

Natalie j said:


> Yesterday when I went to pick up my Neo boots. Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499059



I am in love with your C and your jewelry!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## princessmaggie

luxi_max said:


> Congrats on the new C!  Merely gorgeous!!!
> 
> I feel like there are more C being offered this year.  I turned down a C18 blue sapphire, swift with gold hw last week.  Got an email from my SA yesterday, he has a C18 craie epsom on hold for me.  I am going to the store tomorrow to see it.  So excited!!!



I want the C18 with blue sapphire ghw!!! What a beautiful combo! I've been happily offered multiple B's & K's for 5 years now & have never been offered a C! I want one so so badly! I do have one coming as part of the PO Spring/summer next year but so difficult waiting when so many people seem to offered them and whilst happy for y'all I want one too!! My SA knows how desperate I am for one but still nothing


----------



## luxi_max

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats! Craie is a fabulous color and in Epsom it will be so easy to maintain! Can't wait to see your action shot with her[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks, eternallove4bag!  I am so excited.  I told my SA last week that Craie/epsom is my dream combination and he made that happen.  I am so grateful! will post pics as soon as I pick her up tomorrow .  



princessmaggie said:


> I want the C18 with blue sapphire ghw!!! What a beautiful combo! I've been happily offered multiple B's & K's for 5 years now & have never been offered a C! I want one so so badly! I do have one coming as part of the PO Spring/summer next year but so difficult waiting when so many people seem to offered them and whilst happy for y'all I want one too!! My SA knows how desperate I am for one but still nothing



princessmaggie, I hope you will get one soon.  My SA told me that there are definitely more Cs this year so I hope your store will get some soon.  I have been waiting for a K28 for a while now and it feels like forever.  So I know exactly how you feel.  Hugs!!!  My plan is to get K28 before a C18 but I guess sometimes we just have no control of which one would come first.


----------



## doctor_top

BBC said:


> Welcome! The first pic looks like an advertisement. [emoji41][emoji1360]


Thank you bbc , my sister took for me , nice to meet you


----------



## Sparkledolll

agumila said:


> I am in love with your C and your jewelry!



Thank you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> Yesterday when I went to pick up my Neo boots. Happy Friday Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499059


So lovely, bag and jewelry.  I would love to see a collection shot as well, so many gorgeous bags you have!


----------



## princessmaggie

luxi_max said:


> Thanks, eternallove4bag!  I am so excited.  I told my SA last week that Craie/epsom is my dream combination and he made that happen.  I am so grateful! will post pics as soon as I pick her up tomorrow .
> 
> 
> 
> princessmaggie, I hope you will get one soon.  My SA told me that there are definitely more Cs this year so I hope your store will get some soon.  I have been waiting for a K28 for a while now and it feels like forever.  So I know exactly how you feel.  Hugs!!!  My plan is to get K28 before a C18 but I guess sometimes we just have no control of which one would come first.



So sweet of you-thank you! I feel like H is a bit like the perfect man-it comes to you at the right time when you're ready for it! The craie will be beautiful & a K28 I wish for you very soon xx


----------



## luxi_max

Thank you!  You are so right about "the perfect man"



princessmaggie said:


> So sweet of you-thank you! I feel like H is a bit like the perfect man-it comes to you at the right time when you're ready for it! The craie will be beautiful & a K28 I wish for you very soon xx


----------



## billysmom

At a conference with my trusty Drag 30.


----------



## peppers90

Casual Friday in 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk


----------



## eternallove4bag

billysmom said:


> At a conference with my trusty Drag 30.


She is the center of attention! What a classy bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



peppers90 said:


> Casual Friday in 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> 
> View attachment 3499252



peppers this is stunning on-point look! Gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## coucou chanel

peppers90 said:


> Casual Friday in 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> 
> View attachment 3499252



You are the epitome of casual chic!


----------



## San2222

First time using my b35 in rg. Really love this classy color


----------



## EmileH

I have a special errand to run this morning


----------



## 911snowball

Really like the way the scarf is presented- the pattern is the focal point of the outfit and is really pretty.  Good luck!


----------



## DizzyFairy

billysmom said:


> At a conference with my trusty Drag 30.


Stupid question, did you put the laptop into the drag??


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a special errand to run this morning
> View attachment 3499951



Beautiful look!! Honored to be twins with you dear Pockebook Pup on this beautiful scarf [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful look!! Honored to be twins with you dear Pockebook Pup on this beautiful scarf [emoji8][emoji8]





911snowball said:


> Really like the way the scarf is presented- the pattern is the focal point of the outfit and is really pretty.  Good luck!



Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080



Ooohh! What a pretty lady! Congratulations!


----------



## hclubfan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080


Ahhh, the very best kind of errands!! Gorgeous Pocketbook Pup, and I love rouge H


----------



## peppers90

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080



That's my kind of errand!  Much better than Costco . Congrats on that beauty


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080


Congrats! When I saw what shawl you wore, I had a feeling it was rouge H! 
Question: it is multiple leathers? which type on which part?


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about post brunch in Chelsea...


----------



## hoot

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080


Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> My first shawl of the season and I love it! Zenobie with some matching accessories[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498427



Wow! THIS is gorgeous Eternallove4bag!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a special errand to run this morning
> View attachment 3499951



Looking good.


----------



## EmileH

Cygne18 said:


> Ooohh! What a pretty lady! Congratulations!





hclubfan said:


> Ahhh, the very best kind of errands!! Gorgeous Pocketbook Pup, and I love rouge H





peppers90 said:


> That's my kind of errand!  Much better than Costco . Congrats on that beauty





scarf1 said:


> Congrats! When I saw what shawl you wore, I had a feeling it was rouge H!
> Question: it is multiple leathers? which type on which part?





hoot said:


> Congrats! What a beauty!





Nahreen said:


> Looking good.



Thank you all for sharing my joy.

Scarf1 you know me too well. The body is sombrero which is a smooth matte leather. The handle, straps and bottom are Epsom for durability. Also the strap.  The sides are Clemence. It adds a bit of texture.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080



Ahh!  Congrats!  Gorgeous!  Can't wait to see how you style her with your scarves.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Ahh!  Congrats!  Gorgeous!  Can't wait to see how you style her with your scarves.



Thank you! Hope you and the little ones are well.


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279



Love the way you present your new petite birkin. You look beautiful!! So is the dessert. [emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a special errand to run this morning
> View attachment 3499951



Ha ha now I know what your special errand was.  what a pleasant trip to the store. [emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080



I am a bit jealous now. [emoji849][emoji851]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

"In action" everyday. My leather (change) tray - "Mises et Relances"




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

And some Hermès porcelain "in action" 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Serva1

cremel said:


> Love the way you present your new petite birkin. You look beautiful!! So is the dessert. [emoji7][emoji1]



Thank you cremel [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy.
> 
> Scarf1 you know me too well. The body is sombrero which is a smooth matte leather. The handle, straps and bottom are Epsom for durability. Also the strap.  The sides are Clemence. It adds a bit of texture.



Never seen a Kelly with this leather combo, looks amazing! Love rouge h [emoji173]️. Congrats dear PbP and thank you for sharing [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Never seen a Kelly with this leather combo, looks amazing! Love rouge h [emoji173]️. Congrats dear PbP and thank you for sharing [emoji3]



Thank you dear Serva. [emoji8]


----------



## ehy12

Crazy in love with blue hydra!






Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luxi_max

Just picked her up earlier and about to take her out for dinner!


----------



## sleepykitten

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3500325
> 
> 
> Just picked her up earlier and about to take her out for dinner!



Gosh this is breathtaking!


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you tabbi. [emoji173]️


----------



## sleepykitten

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3500325
> 
> 
> Just picked her up earlier and about to take her out for dinner!



Is this craie in size 18?


----------



## luxi_max

sleepykitten said:


> Gosh this is breathtaking!



Thanks, sleepykitten! Yes, it is C18 Craie.


----------



## HiEndGirl

San2222 said:


> Love this new Kelly ring, regret not getting the matching k bracelet while I was in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496165



Love this ring too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

coucou chanel said:


> Who's ready for Halloween?



This looks fabulous. Trick or treating in serious style [emoji316]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a special errand to run this morning
> View attachment 3499951


Love the bag, love the scarf, love the bracelet, love the belt, love EVERYTHING!


----------



## HiEndGirl

jssl1688 said:


> Stacking black h clic today.
> 
> View attachment 3497891



Love this stack [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080


OMG!!! Believe it or not I was actually thinking when I looked at ur action shot this morning that could this errand be picking up a bag and would that happen to be RH since your scarf is the same color!!!! BTW I do the same too! If I know the color of the bag I am trying or a shawl I am trying I make sure I wear complimenting colors [emoji4][emoji4]... Many many congrats on this classic beauty Pocketbook Pup! Super happy for you! I know you wanted to add RH and here she is[emoji7][emoji7]... Enjoy her in great health [emoji173]️[emoji173]️




ehy12 said:


> Crazy in love with blue hydra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


That's one gorgeous beauty ehy[emoji170][emoji170]... So happy you decided to go for this beautiful pop of color!



luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3500325
> 
> 
> Just picked her up earlier and about to take her out for dinner!



Yay! You picked her up! What a beauty!!! Many congrats luxi_max[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## coucou chanel

LVChanelLISA said:


> Love that bat bag charm!!





HiEndGirl said:


> This looks fabulous. Trick or treating in serious style [emoji316]



Thanks! A lovely TPFer made the bat charm


----------



## HiEndGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> My first shawl of the season and I love it! Zenobie with some matching accessories[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498427



This entire collection is TDF [emoji7]


----------



## meridian

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3500325
> 
> 
> Just picked her up earlier and about to take her out for dinner!


BEAUTIFUL.  Love this color with GHW!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> Casual Friday in 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> 
> View attachment 3499252



Love this look! You are always so stylish.


----------



## eternallove4bag

HiEndGirl said:


> This entire collection is TDF [emoji7]


Thank you so much for your kind words  HiEndGirl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



HGT said:


> Wow! THIS is gorgeous Eternallove4bag!!!



Thank you so much my dear HGT[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## luxi_max

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!!! Believe it or not I was actually thinking when I looked at ur action shot this morning that could this errand be picking up a bag and would that happen to be RH since your scarf is the same color!!!! BTW I do the same too! If I know the color of the bag I am trying or a shawl I am trying I make sure I wear complimenting colors [emoji4][emoji4]... Many many congrats on this classic beauty Pocketbook Pup! Super happy for you! I know you wanted to add RH and here she is[emoji7][emoji7]... Enjoy her in great health [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> That's one gorgeous beauty ehy[emoji170][emoji170]... So happy you decided to go for this beautiful pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! You picked her up! What a beauty!!! Many congrats luxi_max[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks, eternallove4bag!  I had to bring her home.  



meridian said:


> BEAUTIFUL.  Love this color with GHW!!



Thanks, meridian!


----------



## HiEndGirl

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> "In action" everyday. My leather (change) tray - "Mises et Relances"
> 
> View attachment 3500250
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thanks for posting this! My DH has been looking at this a couple times and it looks good in action. I might put it on his Xmas list [emoji106]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080



Stunning! Congrats PBP, you must be thrilled! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



ehy12 said:


> Crazy in love with blue hydra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



I'm in love with your K too. This is my favorite blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3500325
> 
> 
> Just picked her up earlier and about to take her out for dinner!



Congrats dear! So beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080


Gorgeous - congratulations!!! Indeed, a very special errand


----------



## luxi_max

Natalie j said:


> Stunning! Congrats PBP, you must be thrilled! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with your K too. This is my favorite blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dear! So beautiful [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks, Natalie!  I love everyone's C.  So happy to finally join the club


----------



## mcpro

Too much H[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Scarf and Glove said:


> Gorgeous - congratulations!!! Indeed, a very special errand





eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!!! Believe it or not I was actually thinking when I looked at ur action shot this morning that could this errand be picking up a bag and would that happen to be RH since your scarf is the same color!!!! BTW I do the same too! If I know the color of the bag I am trying or a shawl I am trying I make sure I wear complimenting colors [emoji4][emoji4]... Many many congrats on this classic beauty Pocketbook Pup! Super happy for you! I know you wanted to add RH and here she is[emoji7][emoji7]... Enjoy her in great health [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> That's one gorgeous beauty ehy[emoji170][emoji170]... So happy you decided to go for this beautiful pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! You picked her up! What a beauty!!! Many congrats luxi_max[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





meridian said:


> Love the bag, love the scarf, love the bracelet, love the belt, love EVERYTHING!




Thanks to everyone for sharing my joy. Definitely a fun errand. My store is two hours away so I had to wait three days to go to see her. [emoji29]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3500545
> 
> 
> 
> Too much H[emoji23][emoji23]



Never. Not possible.


----------



## eternallove4bag

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3500545
> 
> 
> 
> Too much H[emoji23][emoji23]



Is that even possible? Love the H filled pic [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mcpro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Never. Not possible.



[emoji6]


----------



## mcpro

eternallove4bag said:


> Is that even possible? Love the H filled pic [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



 [emoji5]


----------



## StyleEyes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080



OMG dear PbP!!  I knew u had a rough H "something" in the works, but this is better that I imagined!!!  

I  I noticed your accessories and was hoping you were getting your rough h.

You look fabulous!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## mcpro

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3500325
> 
> 
> Just picked her up earlier and about to take her out for dinner!



I [emoji173]️ white!!! Sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## mcpro

eternallove4bag said:


> My first shawl of the season and I love it! Zenobie with some matching accessories[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498427



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I almost faint.. love your blue collection


----------



## mcpro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a special errand to run this morning
> View attachment 3499951




 [emoji173]️ the whole outfit!


----------



## renet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a special errand to run this morning
> View attachment 3499951



PbP, congratulations! [emoji322][emoji253]
You and your new K look lovely!  [emoji7][emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️
So happy for you!  Whenever I see you all received your K/B, I feel so delighted seeing them! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> Casual Friday in 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> 
> View attachment 3499252



You rock peppers. Love your bag and your outlook. Always always so chic and perfect.


----------



## susiana

Sunday brunch ...


----------



## EmileH

renet said:


> PbP, congratulations! [emoji322][emoji253]
> You and your new K look lovely!  [emoji7][emoji173]️️[emoji173]️️
> So happy for you!  Whenever I see you all received your K/B, I feel so delighted seeing them! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





mcpro said:


> [emoji173]️ the whole outfit!





StyleEyes said:


> OMG dear PbP!!  I knew u had a rough H "something" in the works, but this is better that I imagined!!!
> 
> I  I noticed your accessories and was hoping you were getting your rough h.
> 
> You look fabulous!!!  Enjoy!!



You are all so sweet. Thank you. [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## EmileH

susiana said:


> Sunday brunch ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500694



You look so beautiful and lady like.


----------



## luxi_max

mcpro said:


> I [emoji173]️ white!!! Sooo gorgeous!!



Thanks, mcpro!


----------



## susiana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look so beautiful and lady like.



Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup ...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

mcpro said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I almost faint.. love your blue collection



Thank you so much mcpro[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG!!! Believe it or not I was actually thinking when I looked at ur action shot this morning that could this errand be picking up a bag and would that happen to be RH since your scarf is the same color!!!! BTW I do the same too! If I know the color of the bag I am trying or a shawl I am trying I make sure I wear complimenting colors [emoji4][emoji4]... Many many congrats on this classic beauty Pocketbook Pup! Super happy for you! I know you wanted to add RH and here she is[emoji7][emoji7]... Enjoy her in great health [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> That's one gorgeous beauty ehy[emoji170][emoji170]... So happy you decided to go for this beautiful pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! You picked her up! What a beauty!!! Many congrats luxi_max[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you!!! She is the most fun bag to take out on a casual night out!!


----------



## Nerja

Kyokei said:


> It has been a long time since I've posted, and I have quite a few new purchases to share. Here is my H in action from the other day.
> 
> Hermes poncho, B30, scarf, necklace, bracelets, and New York boots.


Gorgeous ensemble Kyokei!  And the beautiful New York boots!  Do you find them comfortable?  The website says 2.8 inch heel which is perfect for me since I broke an ankle quite badly 2 years ago.


----------



## wilmi

The Roulis is such a gorgeous bag!


eternallove4bag said:


> Striking resemblance between Rouge H and Rouge grenat... Posted this in another thread.. Roulis, belt, compact silk in wallet in RG and dip dye scarf and KD with GHW in RH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485453


----------



## eternallove4bag

wilmi said:


> The Roulis is such a gorgeous bag!



Thank you so much wilmi[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love roulis! Carrying it today with me! My causal yet chic bag [emoji4]


----------



## momasaurus

billysmom said:


> At a conference with my trusty Drag 30.


I love this!! Have been eyeing some Drags on evilbay. I love the H clasps!


----------



## H. for H.

San2222 said:


> First time using my b35 in rg. Really love this classy color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499928


Love the luxeleather feather charm with your B35...very pretty!


----------



## H. for H.

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080


Major Congrats Pocketbook Pup!!!  Reminds me of @bedhead's special sombrero/clemence/epsom K32.  Both very special and gorgeous Kellys! I still have the memory of trying your K35 on my mind.  Thinking maybe I will need to try my luck on my next trip to Paris.


----------



## H. for H.

Souvenir from my first TPF meet-up


----------



## Gwapa30

Eikando Temple, Kyoto


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3501383
> 
> Eikando Temple, Kyoto


Congrats on scoring this beautiful C at the airport DF. What a great way to start the vacation in one of the most beautiful places in the world !!


----------



## Gwapa30

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats on scoring this beautiful C at the airport DF. What a great way to start the vacation in one of the most beautiful places in the world !!



Thank you chkpfbeliever[emoji8] Japan is amazing[emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

Nerja said:


> Gorgeous ensemble Kyokei!  And the beautiful New York boots!  Do you find them comfortable?  The website says 2.8 inch heel which is perfect for me since I broke an ankle quite badly 2 years ago.



This is the version with the 4" heel, but they are very comfortable and I imagine the lower heel will be equally as comfortable! I love Hermes shoes so much.


----------



## Kyokei

I'm trying to break out of my old world wine habit and try the new world a bit more.

The label on the bottle matched my B too well to resist a picture.


----------



## juzluvpink

Fitting in some exercise time by taking the stairs..




Black/White kinda day, with Karl inspired pom pom charm.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrH

Big K meeting small k [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

H. for H. said:


> Major Congrats Pocketbook Pup!!!  Reminds me of @bedhead's special sombrero/clemence/epsom K32.  Both very special and gorgeous Kellys! I still have the memory of trying your K35 on my mind.  Thinking maybe I will need to try my luck on my next trip to Paris.



Hi! So nice to hear from you. Thank you. I remember your beautiful box Kelly from our meet up too. It contrived to me wanting something very classic. Hugs.


----------



## Emerson

MrH said:


> Big K meeting small k [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3501561



Your Kelly is beautiful!! Very cool strap too!
Is the Kelly an etain colour?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Parallèle cufflinks



"Batguy" tie - always great during this time of year, one of the best tie purchases I've ever made.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## MrH

Emerson said:


> Your Kelly is beautiful!! Very cool strap too!
> Is the Kelly an etain colour?



Yes is etain k40 [emoji4]


----------



## wilmi

Great Tye!  Lovely Cufflinks!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

wilmi said:


> Great Tye!  Lovely Cufflinks!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## renet

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Parallèle cufflinks
> View attachment 3501596
> 
> 
> "Batguy" tie - always great during this time of year, one of the best tie purchases I've ever made.
> 
> View attachment 3501597
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



[emoji106] in time for Halloween! [emoji6]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

renet said:


> [emoji106] in time for Halloween! [emoji6]



Thanks! I have this for quite some time and it has seen a couple of Halloweens  Always funny when people find out there are bats on it...

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## suziez

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Parallèle cufflinks
> View attachment 3501596
> 
> 
> "Batguy" tie - always great during this time of year, one of the best tie purchases I've ever made.
> 
> View attachment 3501597
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


terrific.......love it.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

suziez said:


> terrific.......love it.



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Parallèle cufflinks
> View attachment 3501596
> 
> 
> "Batguy" tie - always great during this time of year, one of the best tie purchases I've ever made.
> 
> View attachment 3501597
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Loving the tie!!! I will forever think of you as the Batguy Guy ~ and the cufflinks are very elegant indeed.


----------



## LuckyBitch

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Parallèle cufflinks
> View attachment 3501596
> 
> 
> "Batguy" tie - always great during this time of year, one of the best tie purchases I've ever made.
> 
> View attachment 3501597
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Love all your pics. You have impeccable taste.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Loving the tie!!! I will forever think of you as the Batguy Guy ~ and the cufflinks are very elegant indeed.





the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> "Batguy" tie - always great during this time of year, one of the best tie purchases I've ever made.
> View attachment 3501597
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Love the tie! Brilliant!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080



Super cool! We are rough H sisters PbP! I have the other tri-leather Kelly 32! Rough H is so classic and timeless~~~~ Major congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hermesBB

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Parallèle cufflinks
> View attachment 3501596
> 
> 
> "Batguy" tie - always great during this time of year, one of the best tie purchases I've ever made.
> 
> View attachment 3501597
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Nice cuff link and the tie is real fun!


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Super cool! We are rough H sisters PbP! I have the other tri-leather Kelly 32! Rough H is so classic and timeless~~~~ Major congrats!



Oh wow! Very cool. I feel in excellent company. Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh wow! Very cool. I feel in excellent company. Thank you for your good wishes.



You are welcome! In the beginning I was afraid Rouge H might be too dark, then I realize that it actually gives a good pop to my blk, grey outfits without being too loud. 

Here it is, Mississippi alligator, box, clemence K32 in Rouge H


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> You are welcome! In the beginning I was afraid Rouge H might be too dark, then I realize that it actually gives a good pop to my blk, grey outfits without being too loud.
> 
> Here it is, Mississippi alligator, box, clemence K32 in Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3501788



Amazing!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

That's exactly how I wanted to wear mine. A subtle pop of color. Plus i can't wear cherry reds but I have a few scarves with a bit of rouge h to pick up the color.


----------



## wilmi

beautiful bags!  both of them!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Loving the tie!!! I will forever think of you as the Batguy Guy ~ and the cufflinks are very elegant indeed.



Thank you very much! 



LuckyBitch said:


> Love all your pics. You have impeccable taste.



Thank you very much, that's a very nice compliment - Thank you so much! 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love the tie! Brilliant!



Thank you very much!



hermesBB said:


> Nice cuff link and the tie is real fun!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oli 'Batguy' ver


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Headed home. The results of the special errand. Kelly 32 rouge h sombrero Epsom and Clemence. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3500080


How stunning and classic!!  Congratulations!


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> How stunning and classic!!  Congratulations!



Thank you! [emoji255]


----------



## Nerja

Kyokei said:


> This is the version with the 4" heel, but they are very comfortable and I imagine the lower heel will be equally as comfortable! I love Hermes shoes so much.


Great!  Thank you for the info!   I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> I'm trying to break out of my old world wine habit and try the new world a bit more.
> 
> The label on the bottle matched my B too well to resist a picture.



I agree!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I guess one can say it was an all around H day, from top to bottom. My favorite H coat and jewelry plus my first B35 (she started it all). Top is from current collection ans the coat you can also find.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> I guess one can say it was an all around H day, from top to bottom. My favorite H coat and jewelry plus my first B35 (she started it all). Top is from current collection ans the coat you can also find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502210
> View attachment 3502213



Stunning!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning!!!



Thanks so much eternallove4bag [emoji259][emoji254]


----------



## Rosieisgood

Sarah_sarah said:


> I guess one can say it was an all around H day, from top to bottom. My favorite H coat and jewelry plus my first B35 (she started it all). Top is from current collection ans the coat you can also find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502210
> View attachment 3502213




Love your whole outfit!


----------



## ShadowComet

Adding the 13mm belt as the shoulder strap for my KP


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ShadowComet said:


> Adding the 13mm belt as the shoulder strap for my KP
> View attachment 3502880


how genius to do that with a belt that matches your pochette in the same colorway.


----------



## purplepoodles

[emoji317]


----------



## slongson

ShadowComet said:


> Adding the 13mm belt as the shoulder strap for my KP
> View attachment 3502880


What a great idea!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rosieisgood said:


> Love your whole outfit!



Thanks a lot Rosieisgood, I was headed to the H store to pick up a birdy [emoji254][emoji259]


----------



## Rosieisgood

Waiting at the clinic  
In my new Navarino boots! They are so comfy. Can't wait to get more H shoes  




Just wondering...has anyone order from H online store before? I was going to order the New York boots but a friend told me that they do not usually take exchanges or returns? Which sounds weird but I've never order online before so I hesitated. Or perhaps that's just Japan? Any input will be appreciated! TIA


----------



## renet

Rosieisgood said:


> Waiting at the clinic
> In my new Navarino boots! They are so comfy. Can't wait to get more H shoes
> 
> View attachment 3503502
> 
> 
> Just wondering...has anyone order from H online store before? I was going to order the New York boots but a friend told me that they do not usually take exchanges or returns? Which sounds weird but I've never order online before so I hesitated. Or perhaps that's just Japan? Any input will be appreciated! TIA



Cool! [emoji41]


----------



## EmileH

Rosieisgood said:


> Waiting at the clinic
> In my new Navarino boots! They are so comfy. Can't wait to get more H shoes
> 
> View attachment 3503502
> 
> 
> Just wondering...has anyone order from H online store before? I was going to order the New York boots but a friend told me that they do not usually take exchanges or returns? Which sounds weird but I've never order online before so I hesitated. Or perhaps that's just Japan? Any input will be appreciated! TIA



I'm in the US. We can return for refund to our credit card which is even better than the stores where you just get store credit. Love your boots!!


----------



## leuleu

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Parallèle cufflinks
> View attachment 3501596
> 
> 
> "Batguy" tie - always great during this time of year, one of the best tie purchases I've ever made.
> 
> View attachment 3501597
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Oliver, this one is top. Do you remember from which season it is ? Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## Perplexed

hermesBB said:


> You are welcome! In the beginning I was afraid Rouge H might be too dark, then I realize that it actually gives a good pop to my blk, grey outfits without being too loud.
> 
> Here it is, Mississippi alligator, box, clemence K32 in Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3501788



This piece of art is stunning!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

leuleu said:


> Oliver, this one is top. Do you remember from which season it is ? Thank you and have a nice day.



Hi!

Thank you very much! Sure, I bought it in Oct. 2013, on the 7th to be precise. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## leuleu

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you very much! Sure, I bought it in Oct. 2013, on the 7th to be precise.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you. You are more than precise


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I didn't know where else to post these, my "pocket squares"

"Madame Cuir" - "Graffiti" - "Grand H"



Two examples of how I combine/wear them

"Gavroche Graffiti" + Tie "Nattée de Soie - orange" (also Hermès) 



"Grand H" + Tie "On Off (2012) - blue" (also Hermès)



Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Rosieisgood

renet said:


> Cool! [emoji41]



Thank you renet  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm in the US. We can return for refund to our credit card which is even better than the stores where you just get store credit. Love your boots!!


Thank you for the info Pocketbook Pup! 
That's what I thought it should be like but I guess they do it differently in Japan..Went in store this afternoon and the SA told me they'll try to get a pair for me but the stock is very limited now so they're not sure whether they're still available


----------



## suziez

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I didn't know where else to post these, my "pocket squares"
> 
> "Madame Cuir" - "Graffiti" - "Grand H"
> View attachment 3503687
> 
> 
> Two examples of how I combine/wear them
> 
> "Gavroche Graffiti" + Tie "Nattée de Soie - orange" (also Hermès)
> View attachment 3503688
> 
> 
> "Grand H" + Tie "On Off (2012) - blue" (also Hermès)
> View attachment 3503689
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


these are the most fabulous pocket squares.  i'm so happy to see someone who is not afraid of alot of color.  superb...


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

suziez said:


> these are the most fabulous pocket squares.  i'm so happy to see someone who is not afraid of alot of color.  superb...



Thank you very much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hermès lifestyle means never being on the road without your favorite EdP. 

Etui en Cuir (10ml) - the orange one is in epsom leather, the violet one in swift leather - both have the vaporizer that can be refilled with whatever you like.







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## tonkamama

Rosieisgood said:


> Waiting at the clinic
> In my new Navarino boots! They are so comfy. Can't wait to get more H shoes
> 
> View attachment 3503502
> 
> 
> Just wondering...has anyone order from H online store before? I was going to order the New York boots but a friend told me that they do not usually take exchanges or returns? Which sounds weird but I've never order online before so I hesitated. Or perhaps that's just Japan? Any input will be appreciated! TIA


I love these boots!!  Are these from current season?  I saw them on line but I prefer to order via my SA.  Thanks.  

Yes in US on line order you can return but not exchange, just re-purchase as separate order.


----------



## princess621

ShadowComet said:


> Adding the 13mm belt as the shoulder strap for my KP
> View attachment 3502880



What a genius idea! [emoji106]


----------



## Genie27

My first of soon-to-be-many CSGM with my winter non-H gear-schlepper.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Genie27 said:


> My first of soon-to-be-many CSGM with my winter non-H gear-schlepper.



I like your thought process ... That's how it started for me too! First of many shawls[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Enjoy your beautiful shawl!


----------



## Emerson

ShadowComet said:


> Adding the 13mm belt as the shoulder strap for my KP
> View attachment 3502880



That's is just so beautiful!! Very clever too!


----------



## Rosieisgood

tonkamama said:


> I love these boots!!  Are these from current season?  I saw them on line but I prefer to order via my SA.  Thanks.
> 
> Yes in US on line order you can return but not exchange, just re-purchase as separate order.




Thank you Tonkamama! 
Yes, these are from the current season, they do have one other color in store when I bought them but I prefer black! Super comfy! So in love with these [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Here's the other color, they color look way lighter in person. 


Source: IG

I guess they really do do things differently in Japan  miss online shopping in the states! It's always so easy but in Japan a lot of stores don't take returns...ugh! But thank you for the info, hope my SA can locate a pair New York boots for me(fingers crossed)


----------



## peppers90

Craie 30cm GHW, H&M outfit and Gucci boots


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm GHW, H&M outfit and Gucci boots
> 
> View attachment 3504354
> View attachment 3504353



Omg. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] great combo and I'm going online to look at those boots!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Genie27 said:


> My first of soon-to-be-many CSGM with my winter non-H gear-schlepper.



looks is fabulous together!


----------



## HiEndGirl

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hermès lifestyle means never being on the road without your favorite EdP.
> 
> Etui en Cuir (10ml) - the orange one is in epsom leather, the violet one in swift leather - both have the vaporizer that can be refilled with whatever you like.
> 
> View attachment 3503780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503781
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



I love these. You have gorgeous taste!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

ShadowComet said:


> Adding the 13mm belt as the shoulder strap for my KP
> View attachment 3502880



This is fabulous! Great idea. [emoji177]


----------



## nicole0612

Kyokei said:


> It has been a long time since I've posted, and I have quite a few new purchases to share. Here is my H in action from the other day.
> 
> Hermes poncho, B30, scarf, necklace, bracelets, and New York boots.



You look great. Almost a steampunk vibe here.


----------



## nicole0612

ShadowComet said:


> Adding the 13mm belt as the shoulder strap for my KP
> View attachment 3502880



This is amazing! Very creative!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

HiEndGirl said:


> I love these. You have gorgeous taste!!!



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm GHW, H&M outfit and Gucci boots
> 
> View attachment 3504354
> View attachment 3504353



Exquisite and on point always peppers! Another great look!!


----------



## peppers90

HiEndGirl said:


> Omg. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] great combo and I'm going online to look at those boots!!



Thank you HiEndGirl, they are available at Saks and Gucci boutiques 



eternallove4bag said:


> Exquisite and on point always peppers! Another great look!!



Thank you so much eternallove4bag!!


----------



## millivanilli

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hermès lifestyle means never being on the road without your favorite EdP.
> 
> Etui en Cuir (10ml) - the orange one is in epsom leather, the violet one in swift leather - both have the vaporizer that can be refilled with whatever you like.
> 
> View attachment 3503780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503781
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver




I guess I need them.


----------



## peppers90

TGIF in Pegasus pop!  I think I might need a few more 70cm in the future


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> TGIF in Pegasus pop!  I think I might need a few more 70cm in the future
> 
> View attachment 3505779


Every time I see one of your posts peppers, I'm reminded that I need to step up my game! You look great! Love the orange jige with that Pegasus Pop!


----------



## weibandy

peppers90 said:


> TGIF in Pegasus pop!  I think I might need a few more 70cm in the future
> 
> View attachment 3505779


Love this outfit!!


----------



## meridian

Headed out to a concert with DH


----------



## renet

peppers90 said:


> TGIF in Pegasus pop!  I think I might need a few more 70cm in the future
> 
> View attachment 3505779



You look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Onthego

peppers90 said:


> Craie 30cm GHW, H&M outfit and Gucci boots
> 
> View attachment 3504354
> View attachment 3504353



Oh My. I know I will never ever look as hot as you, but I love your B and your boots. I have the same exact B and so now naturally I am lusting over those boots. Please please tell me where to find them. You look sensational. Since this is H forum and the boots are not, maybe you can PM me.TIA.


----------



## nicole0612

peppers90 said:


> TGIF in Pegasus pop!  I think I might need a few more 70cm in the future
> 
> View attachment 3505779



You look so chic! I love 70cm as well.


----------



## S'Mom

Ladies, you look lovely!


----------



## S'Mom

peppers90 said:


> TGIF in Pegasus pop!  I think I might need a few more 70cm in the future
> 
> View attachment 3505779


Yes!  The 70's are so versatile!


----------



## peppers90

Onthego said:


> Oh My. I know I will never ever look as hot as you, but I love your B and your boots. I have the same exact B and so now naturally I am lusting over those boots. Please please tell me where to find them. You look sensational. Since this is H forum and the boots are not, maybe you can PM me.TIA.



Thank you for your kind words!  The boots are Gucci, I have some links on my website if you want to take a peek.


----------



## peppers90

hclubfan said:


> Every time I see one of your posts peppers, I'm reminded that I need to step up my game! You look great! Love the orange jige with that Pegasus Pop!



Thanks so much hclubfan, I didn't know if I could make this look work, a lot going on when the boots.  Those OTK boots can be a have a thin line on styling from decent to looking a little on the trashy side lol 



weibandy said:


> Love this outfit!!



Thanks so much weibandy!!!



renet said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you dear renet 



nicole0612 said:


> You look so chic! I love 70cm as well.





S'Mom said:


> Yes!  The 70's are so versatile!


 
Indeed! Worn up around the neck or bandana, easy to tie since not so much silk...A quick grab and go piece.


----------



## Genie27

peppers90 said:


> TGIF in Pegasus pop!  I think I might need a few more 70cm in the future
> 
> View attachment 3505779


Stunning! I've been admiring how beautifully you mix multiple colours in all your outfits - you have a very good eye for colour. That Pegasus and the pink and orange with the neutral sweater - so perfect together.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

Clic H along with LV Eva and Burberry sneakers en route to a day at the pumpkin patch!


----------



## peppers90

Genie27 said:


> Stunning! I've been admiring how beautifully you mix multiple colours in all your outfits - you have a very good eye for colour. That Pegasus and the pink and orange with the neutral sweater - so perfect together.



Thank you Genie! I find a scarf can pull a lot of colors together that I normally wouldn't pair


----------



## peppers90

My husband is taking kids to a bday party, so I have a couple hours to myself.  Played some tennis and going out to lunch.  Doppler's clear so Hima will be lunch date.


----------



## Serva1

Love seeing pics of your Hima [emoji173]️ Hope you have a fun lunch [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> TGIF in Pegasus pop!  I think I might need a few more 70cm in the future
> 
> View attachment 3505779


Neutrals or pops of color... You always shine peppers[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



meridian said:


> Headed out to a concert with DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506132


Beautiful! Hope you had a great time![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



peppers90 said:


> My husband is taking kids to a bday party, so I have a couple hours to myself.  Played some tennis and going out to lunch.  Doppler's clear so Hima will be lunch date.
> 
> View attachment 3506700



Effortless chic look always! Love your Himalayan [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## luxi_max

peppers90 said:


> My husband is taking kids to a bday party, so I have a couple hours to myself.  Played some tennis and going out to lunch.  Doppler's clear so Hima will be lunch date.
> 
> View attachment 3506700



You look stunning!  Love the shoes!  And the Hima of course!


----------



## l.ch.

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3500325
> 
> 
> Just picked her up earlier and about to take her out for dinner!


Breathtaking!


----------



## luxi_max

l.ch. said:


> Breathtaking!



Thanks, I.ch.


----------



## katekluet

peppers90 said:


> My husband is taking kids to a bday party, so I have a couple hours to myself.  Played some tennis and going out to lunch.  Doppler's clear so Hima will be lunch date.
> 
> View attachment 3506700


I always enjoy seeing your outfits!


----------



## chicinthecity777

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3506540
> 
> 
> Clic H along with LV Eva and Burberry sneakers en route to a day at the pumpkin patch!


Love your clic clac! May I know the official colour name? And is it gold or rose gold hardware? Is it current season? Sorry for so many questions but I would like to hunt one down. Thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> My husband is taking kids to a bday party, so I have a couple hours to myself.  Played some tennis and going out to lunch.  Doppler's clear so Hima will be lunch date.
> 
> View attachment 3506700


Love seeing you and your Hima out on a fun day !


----------



## cafecreme15

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love your clic clac! May I know the official colour name? And is it gold or rose gold hardware? Is it current season? Sorry for so many questions but I would like to hunt one down. Thank you!


Thank you so much, Xiang! It is GHW, and I believe the official color is rose poudre. I purchased it in January 2015, so unfortunately it is not current season. There is one on H.com right now that looks just like mine, and I think that color is sugar pink. But they only have GM size right now.


----------



## Perfect Day

peppers90 said:


> My husband is taking kids to a bday party, so I have a couple hours to myself.  Played some tennis and going out to lunch.  Doppler's clear so Hima will be lunch date.
> 
> View attachment 3506700


That Himalayan is absolutely beautiful, hope you had a good time - impeccable.


----------



## Coolz

My first Evelyn in mango epsom. [emoji4]


----------



## chicinthecity777

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much, Xiang! It is GHW, and I believe the official color is rose poudre. I purchased it in January 2015, so unfortunately it is not current season. There is one on H.com right now that looks just like mine, and I think that color is sugar pink. But they only have GM size right now.


Thank you for your reply! I remember rose poudre when it was around. I passed on it because I already have a pink with silver
clic clac. Your clic clac looks lavender in the photo so I was over excited thinking maybe H finally brought out a lavendar / lilac coloured clic clac. *sigh* one day! One day, Hermes, you will do this for me! Lol!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## heifer

TAKING MY BABY [emoji64] OUT ON A SUNNY DAY IN GERMANY.


----------



## San2222

Going out to dinner with my rg. second photo is China red clic clac with rg


----------



## periogirl28

The one day a year I take one of 3 out. C'est la Fête 70, not yet in action. Happy Halloween to everyone!


----------



## Livia1

heifer said:


> TAKING MY BABY [emoji64] OUT ON A SUNNY DAY IN GERMANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508143



Gorgeous pop of red!
Many congrats.


----------



## Livia1

San2222 said:


> Going out to dinner with my rg. second photo is China red clic clac with rg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508145
> View attachment 3508146



Beautiful red!


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> The one day a year I take one of 3 out. C'est la Fête 70, not yet in action. Happy Halloween to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3508162



Perfect for Halloween!!


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> Perfect for Halloween!!


Absolutely!


----------



## purplepoodles

periogirl28 said:


> The one day a year I take one of 3 out. C'est la Fête 70, not yet in action. Happy Halloween to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3508162



One if my absolute faves! We are twins on this periogirl and agreat choice for Halloween


----------



## periogirl28

purplepoodles said:


> One if my absolute faves! We are twins on this periogirl and agreat choice for Halloween



Hi5 twin! Can we see any action pics please? [emoji317][emoji88][emoji888][emoji316]


----------



## millivanilli

periogirl28 said:


> The one day a year I take one of 3 out. C'est la Fête 70, not yet in action. Happy Halloween to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3508162




ah everytime I see it I could slap myself not buying it. ARG!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

millivanilli said:


> ah everytime I see it I could slap myself not buying it. ARG!!!!!



There's the cashmere GM for this AW in stores now? An appropriate 'skeleton' design and in a wearable format too. Enabling, enabling.


----------



## millivanilli

periogirl28 said:


> There's the cashmere GM for this AW in stores now? An appropriate 'skeleton' design and in a wearable format too. Enabling, enabling.




I saw it  I am thinking over it but I like brighter colors better....


----------



## 27leborse

Coolz said:


> My first Evelyn in mango epsom. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508081



Mango is such a beautiful color! I have a Constance wallet in this color from a few seasons ago and absolutely love it! ❤️ Is this a current season release?


----------



## purplepoodles

periogirl28 said:


> Hi5 twin! Can we see any action pics please? [emoji317][emoji88][emoji888][emoji316]



For sure I'll get spooky tomorrow at a conference.


----------



## legal2shop

Pairing a scarf with clic clacs


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> The one day a year I take one of 3 out. C'est la Fête 70, not yet in action. Happy Halloween to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3508162



What a great choice for Halloween.


----------



## periogirl28

A little late, Iris Birkin in action.


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> A little late, Iris Birkin in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508881



You always post the most amazing pics [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## LT bag lady

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3495275
> 
> My new B25 in action
> View attachment 3495276
> 
> Love smooth leathers and this is swift
> View attachment 3495279



Gorgeous swift!!!  Looks great on you , enjoy!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> A little late, Iris Birkin in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508881


I took mine out recently too! Is yours 30? Mine is 35 with gold hw.


----------



## violalinn

San2222 said:


> Going out to dinner with my rg. second photo is China red clic clac with rg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508145
> View attachment 3508146



Gorgeous bag! Is that a 35?


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I took mine out recently too! Is yours 30? Mine is 35 with gold hw.



Yes it's a 30, I am too short to carry 35s. [emoji23]


----------



## San2222

violalinn said:


> Gorgeous bag! Is that a 35?


Yup 35, love the size but wish it were lighter


----------



## juzluvpink

San2222 said:


> Yup 35, love the size but wish it were lighter



Ditto!


----------



## princessmaggie

A few fall details today. Rouge H Virevolte & Madame Monsiuer my first CSGM from a few years ago-would have never chosen it but the wonderful SA at the Royal Exchange store worked her magic & it's been a wonderful choice!


----------



## HiEndGirl

legal2shop said:


> Pairing a scarf with clic clacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508756





San2222 said:


> Going out to dinner with my rg. second photo is China red clic clac with rg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508145
> View attachment 3508146




Love seeing the matching clic clacs here [emoji170][emoji172][emoji173]️ Both of your combos are gorgeous. Making me want to expand my collection (only 1 in black with shw).


----------



## HiEndGirl

Coolz said:


> My first Evelyn in mango epsom. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508081



Absolutely love this colour [emoji7]. Congrats on your new Evelyn. She a beauty.


----------



## eternallove4bag

My FSH miracle playing with a few accessories [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Malachite B30 in action


----------



## Rami00

Neutral game!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> My FSH miracle playing with a few accessories [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Malachite B30 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509216





Rami00 said:


> Neutral game!


Gosh my squad knows how to rock it!  These pics are absolutely stunning!  Love the gems colors and nobody does neutrals like you do Rami!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> My FSH miracle playing with a few accessories [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Malachite B30 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509216



Wow...Malachite B30 seems to be like turquoise color in this picture. Pretty accessories too. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> My FSH miracle playing with a few accessories [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Malachite B30 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509216



Beautiful Malachite eternallove4bag!  Congrats!!


----------



## princessmaggie

eternallove4bag said:


> My FSH miracle playing with a few accessories [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Malachite B30 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509216



Beautiful beautiful Malachite! Cannot wait for mine to appear next season!!! To me it's the perfect color-enjoy!!


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> A little late, Iris Birkin in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508881



Love love love it!


----------



## hermesBB

Bi-color plume dressed up with a Fendi wave shoulder strap
With Hermes cardigan


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Neutral game!



My neutralista queen[emoji8][emoji8]! You deserve a bow[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira said:


> Gosh my squad knows how to rock it!  These pics are absolutely stunning!  Love the gems colors and nobody does neutrals like you do Rami!


Love you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I learn from you guys so much everyday! You ladies are my rock [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I agree! Rami is our queen of neutrals[emoji7]



renet said:


> Wow...Malachite B30 seems to be like turquoise color in this picture. Pretty accessories too. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much renet[emoji8][emoji8]... This color like so many H colors is a total chameleon! Changes color in different lighting and angles!



peppers90 said:


> Beautiful Malachite eternallove4bag!  Congrats!!


Thank you so much peppers [emoji8][emoji8]



princessmaggie said:


> Beautiful beautiful Malachite! Cannot wait for mine to appear next season!!! To me it's the perfect color-enjoy!!



Thank you so much princessmaggie [emoji8][emoji8]... Omg you are getting a malachite too? You will surely love it! I got in the H game late and thought I had missed my boat with malachite too! So happy they are bringing back this color right? I can't wait to see your beautiful bag now[emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermesBB said:


> Bi-color plume dressed up with a Fendi wave shoulder strap
> With Hermes cardigan
> View attachment 3509478
> 
> View attachment 3509479



What a neat idea! Love it!


----------



## princessmaggie

eternallove4bag said:


> Love you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I learn from you guys so much everyday! You ladies are my rock [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I agree! Rami is our queen of neutrals[emoji7]
> 
> 
> Thank you so much renet[emoji8][emoji8]... This color like so many H colors is a total chameleon! Changes color in different lighting and angles!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much peppers [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much princessmaggie [emoji8][emoji8]... Omg you are getting a malachite too? You will surely love it! I got in the H game late and thought I had missed my boat with malachite too! So happy they are bringing back this color right? I can't wait to see your beautiful bag now[emoji172][emoji172]



SO happy is right! I hugged the SM when he told me! A little B 30 in Epsom with ghw I believe has my name on it for next season-it really is a dream bag!! It will be my first Epsom after a slew of togo! I cannot wait to be your twin!! Xxx


----------



## eternallove4bag

princessmaggie said:


> SO happy is right! I hugged the SM when he told me! A little B 30 in Epsom with ghw I believe has my name on it for next season-it really is a dream bag!! It will be my first Epsom after a slew of togo! I cannot wait to be your twin!! Xxx



OMG! I am soooooo happy for you!!! Your SM is a sweetheart! I honestly love this baby so much! I can't believe I am saying this but this color is seriously a neutral for me... I wear it with everything and it looks just fine!!! Can't wait for you to get your bag [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## princessmaggie

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG! I am soooooo happy for you!!! Your SM is a sweetheart! I honestly love this baby so much! I can't believe I am saying this but this color is seriously a neutral for me... I wear it with everything and it looks just fine!!! Can't wait for you to get your bag [emoji847][emoji847]



You're such a love-thank you!! Good vibes & beautiful bags all round!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

princessmaggie said:


> You're such a love-thank you!! Good vibes & beautiful bags all round!!



[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

@Dira 


eternallove4bag said:


> My neutralista queen[emoji8][emoji8]! You deserve a bow[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I love you girls! Thank you! 
@eternallove4bag Malachite is a dream! You have all the precious pieces in your collection.


----------



## Rami00

hermesBB said:


> Bi-color plume dressed up with a Fendi wave shoulder strap
> With Hermes cardigan
> View attachment 3509478
> 
> View attachment 3509479


love your cardigan


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> @Dira
> 
> I love you girls! Thank you!
> @eternallove4bag Malachite is a dream! You have all the precious pieces in your collection.



[emoji8][emoji8] you are a sweetheart!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Keren16

hermesBB said:


> Bi-color plume dressed up with a Fendi wave shoulder strap
> With Hermes cardigan
> View attachment 3509478
> 
> View attachment 3509479



I love your Plume!  Of course everything else in this post that compliments it!!
I'm in a Plume moment[emoji178]


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> Neutral game!



Magnificent [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> My FSH miracle playing with a few accessories [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Malachite B30 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509216



Beautiful beyond belief [emoji173]️.  
A wonderful creation [emoji1326][emoji106][emoji1326][emoji106][emoji1326][emoji324][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
Im sure you enjoy as much as we like viewing !!!


----------



## nvie

Second Charniere bracelet, Cachemire Fleuri, colour is Romantique. Loving this, over the Clic-H.

View attachment 3509764

View attachment 3509765


----------



## nvie

Comparing the two Charniere bracelets....

Balades Equestres colour Positif Negatif in YGHW and Cachemire Fleuri colour Romantique in RGHW.


----------



## Perli

nvie said:


> Comparing the two Charniere bracelets....
> 
> Balades Equestres colour Positif Negatif in YGHW and Cachemire Fleuri colour Romantique in RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 3509805



They look gorgeous, I really have to check these out!


----------



## nvie

Perli said:


> They look gorgeous, I really have to check these out!



Yes, you must. I love them more than Clic-H. When I accidentally hit the Clic-H at an angle that causes the H to unhook itself.


----------



## LVoeluv

nvie said:


> Comparing the two Charniere bracelets....
> 
> Balades Equestres colour Positif Negatif in YGHW and Cachemire Fleuri colour Romantique in RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 3509805



Very pretty! [emoji7][emoji7] May I know if the size is smaller than the clic h? Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

LVoeluv said:


> Very pretty! [emoji7][emoji7] May I know if the size is smaller than the clic h? Thanks [emoji4]



Thank you! It's just slightly snug compared to Clic H, PM size and I prefer that. I can turn the Clic H around my wrist but can't with the Charniere. By the way; the Charniere is S size.

View attachment 3509838
View attachment 3509839


----------



## LVoeluv

nvie said:


> Thank you! It's just slightly snug compared to Clic H, PM size and I prefer that. I can turn the Clic H around my wrist but can't with the Charniere. By the way; the Charniere is S size.
> 
> View attachment 3509838
> View attachment 3509839



Thanks for the comparison pics!!! Very pretty indeed! Now it's time to hunt for one myself, [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Icyss

Catching an early flight with Ms. K today


----------



## nvie

LVoeluv said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics!!! Very pretty indeed! Now it's time to hunt for one myself, [emoji7][emoji7]



Glad to be of help! Now I'm addicted to them as there are quite a few designs to pick from season by season.


----------



## renet

Icyss said:


> Catching an early flight with Ms. K today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509889



Have a safe trip!  Beautiful K! [emoji6]


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> My FSH miracle playing with a few accessories [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Malachite B30 in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509216



Gorgeous B! Gorgeous accessories!  Perfect match with the owner! [emoji8]


----------



## bagalogist

Icyss said:


> Catching an early flight with Ms. K today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509889


Lovely red K, such a head turner


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful beyond belief [emoji173]️.
> A wonderful creation [emoji1326][emoji106][emoji1326][emoji106][emoji1326][emoji324][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Im sure you enjoy as much as we like viewing !!!


You always make my day with your comments my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you always[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



HGT said:


> Gorgeous B! Gorgeous accessories!  Perfect match with the owner! [emoji8]



My beautiful friend thank you for your sweet comment [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Gwapa30

I just wanted to share my black beauty[emoji8]


----------



## Strut

HAVING A NEW YORK MINUTE WITH MY 32CM KELLY


----------



## Strut

FALL VIBES w/ BLACK KELLY CUT


----------



## Love_Couture

Gwapa30 said:


> I just wanted to share my black beauty[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510257



It's indeed a classic beauty. Love the [emoji519] too. [emoji173]️️[emoji177]


----------



## Gwapa30

Love_Couture said:


> It's indeed a classic beauty. Love the [emoji519] too. [emoji173]️️[emoji177]



Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## peppers90

Serva1 said:


> Love seeing pics of your Hima [emoji173]️ Hope you have a fun lunch [emoji3]





eternallove4bag said:


> Neutrals or pops of color... You always shine peppers[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Effortless chic look always! Love your Himalayan [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





luxi_max said:


> You look stunning!  Love the shoes!  And the Hima of course!





katekluet said:


> I always enjoy seeing your outfits!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Love seeing you and your Hima out on a fun day !





Perfect Day said:


> That Himalayan is absolutely beautiful, hope you had a good time - impeccable.



Thank you Perfect Day, chkpf, katekluet, luxi_max, eternallove4bag, Serva1 so much for your likes and compliments!!


----------



## peppers90

Gwapa30 said:


> I just wanted to share my black beauty[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510257



Wow!  So gorgeous!!


----------



## renet

Gwapa30 said:


> I just wanted to share my black beauty[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510257



Gwapa, congratulations on your black beauty!  She's so gorgeous! B30 in Swift? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gwapa30

renet said:


> Gwapa, congratulations on your black beauty!  She's so gorgeous! B30 in Swift? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



B30 in box. Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

peppers90 said:


> Wow!  So gorgeous!!



Thank you Peppers90[emoji8]


----------



## Icyss

renet said:


> Have a safe trip!  Beautiful K! [emoji6]



Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## Rami00

Lace n gold!


----------



## hbr

Happy Thursday!  It's a Blue Nuit day . Love this color so much. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Strut said:


> HAVING A NEW YORK MINUTE WITH MY 32CM KELLY


Ok you are fierce! please have more NY minutes all up and through this thread!!!! Love that jacket too!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Love_Couture

hbr said:


> View attachment 3510923
> 
> Happy Thursday!  It's a Blue Nuit day . Love this color so much. Thanks for letting me share!



Love blue nuit. Happy Thursday [emoji170]


----------



## sleepykitten

Rami00 said:


> Lace n gold!



Love all your pictures! Stunning![emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Livia1

Flowers and Rouge Grenat [emoji173]️ (from my IG)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Lace n gold!


Perfect combo[emoji8][emoji8]... You make me want to get my gold now!!



hbr said:


> View attachment 3510923
> 
> Happy Thursday!  It's a Blue Nuit day . Love this color so much. Thanks for letting me share!



Stunning!!!! Love the whole look [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

PdV vent twins with my friend Hermes Only! We had a nice lunch together today.  I wore PdV GM, tricolor Kelly, Constance belt and Nadia boots.


----------



## Rami00

hbr said:


> View attachment 3510923
> 
> Happy Thursday!  It's a Blue Nuit day . Love this color so much. Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful! It almost looks black in this pic.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect combo[emoji8][emoji8]... You make me want to get my gold now!!


Thank you! I totally see you with Goldie!


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> PdV vent twins with my friend Hermes Only! We had a nice lunch together today.  I wore PdV GM, tricolor Kelly, Constance belt and Nadia boots.
> 
> View attachment 3511004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511002


So damn cute!! Twins with Hermes Only on his cw...one of my faves!  So nice to see tpm friends get together!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Lace n gold!


Love the pretty lace with your Birkin Rami


----------



## hbr

Love_Couture said:


> Love blue nuit. Happy Thursday [emoji170]



Thank you [emoji173]️



eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect combo[emoji8][emoji8]... You make me want to get my gold now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!!! Love the whole look [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> Beautiful! It almost looks black in this pic.



Thanks, Rami!  It's definitely not this dark in real life. But, looks great with blacks, greys and taupes. Such a versatile alternative to black.


----------



## peppers90

hclubfan said:


> So damn cute!! Twins with Hermes Only on his cw...one of my faves!  So nice to see tpm friends get together!



Thanks hc!  That colorway is gorgeous!!! A perfect shawl for Autumn


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> PdV vent twins with my friend Hermes Only! We had a nice lunch together today.  I wore PdV GM, tricolor Kelly, Constance belt and Nadia boots.
> 
> View attachment 3511004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511002



Another gorgeous look peppers! And a special Hi to dear Hermes Only! Looking good both of you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love the shawl!!


----------



## ghoztz

Livia1 said:


> Flowers and Rouge Grenat [emoji173]️ (from my IG)
> 
> View attachment 3510986



Love the pop of color!!


----------



## ghoztz

Rami00 said:


> Lace n gold!



This is just perfect!!


----------



## Livia1

ghoztz said:


> Love the pop of color!!



Thank you! It's a gorgeous red


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## joanneminnie

Short boots, ex-Libris scarf and my mini evie in trench [emoji260]


----------



## renet

Livia1 said:


> Flowers and Rouge Grenat [emoji173]️ (from my IG)
> 
> View attachment 3510986



Woohoo[emoji41]
Gorgeous Bolide and dress! [emoji253][emoji106]


----------



## Chi town Chanel

H in action Belize:


----------



## peppers90

Chi town Chanel said:


> H in action Belize:


What beautiful photos


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Thanks Peppers!


peppers90 said:


> What beautiful photos


----------



## Sienna220

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 3511151
> 
> Short boots, ex-Libris scarf and my mini evie in trench [emoji260]


And the beautiful autumn leaves!


----------



## joanneminnie

Sienna220 said:


> And the beautiful autumn leaves!



Absolutely! Love the fall colors so much!![emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Sienna220

peppers90 said:


> PdV vent twins with my friend Hermes Only! We had a nice lunch together today.  I wore PdV GM, tricolor Kelly, Constance belt and Nadia boots.
> 
> View attachment 3511004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511002


Super cute! Is this at PPG wintergarden?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

hermesBB said:


> Bi-color plume dressed up with a Fendi wave shoulder strap
> With Hermes cardigan
> View attachment 3509478
> 
> View attachment 3509479


That fendi strap looks so cute on that bag! a great pairing


----------



## xiaoxiao

At the movie theatre (Dr Strange!) wearing the Rocabar Poncho aka the most comfortable blanket ever


----------



## Livia1

renet said:


> Woohoo[emoji41]
> Gorgeous Bolide and dress! [emoji253][emoji106]



Thank you so much!


----------



## hclubfan

xiaoxiao said:


> At the movie theatre (Dr Strange!) wearing the Rocabar Poncho aka the most comfortable blanket ever
> 
> View attachment 3511444


Twins with you on this color, and it looks fabulous with your cool boots!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Heading out with my only H bag (for now [emoji6]). Pico 18 in Trench. Love carrying this bag [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

xiaoxiao said:


> At the movie theatre (Dr Strange!) wearing the Rocabar Poncho aka the most comfortable blanket ever
> 
> View attachment 3511444



Mmmmm I feel snuggly thinking of that blanket. Fabulous movie companion!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Chi town Chanel said:


> H in action Belize:



Gorgeous pict [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HiEndGirl

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 3511151
> 
> Short boots, ex-Libris scarf and my mini evie in trench [emoji260]



We are Trench twins [emoji4]. Love this colour too [emoji173]️and your photo with the fall leaves...just lovely.


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> PdV vent twins with my friend Hermes Only! We had a nice lunch together today.  I wore PdV GM, tricolor Kelly, Constance belt and Nadia boots.
> 
> View attachment 3511004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511002



Peppers90 you have such great style! I love the way you coordinate all your pieces. You make it look so easy and natural.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Strut said:


> HAVING A NEW YORK MINUTE WITH MY 32CM KELLY





Strut said:


> FALL VIBES w/ BLACK KELLY CUT



Both these post are magazine shots!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## l.ch.

Icyss said:


> Catching an early flight with Ms. K today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509889


This is one of my dream bags...


----------



## eternallove4bag

HiEndGirl said:


> Heading out with my only H bag (for now [emoji6]). Pico 18 in Trench. Love carrying this bag [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3511739



It looks so chic on you! Beautiful!


----------



## purplepoodles

Remembrance Day Poppy on Bleu Nuit evie.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Wearing my H armor [emoji4]... Etain B, Zenobie CSGM, KD bracelet in Ficelle and Lexie booties!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.... Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## peppers90

HiEndGirl said:


> Heading out with my only H bag (for now [emoji6]). Pico 18 in Trench. Love carrying this bag [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3511739



Looks great with your Chanel cuff!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wearing my H armor [emoji4]... Etain B, Zenobie CSGM, KD bracelet in Ficelle and Lexie booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Happy Friday everyone!



Beautiful outfit eternallove4bag!  That's a lovely GM on you


----------



## peppers90

HiEndGirl said:


> Peppers90 you have such great style! I love the way you coordinate all your pieces. You make it look so easy and natural.



Thank you


----------



## Freckles1

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I didn't know where else to post these, my "pocket squares"
> 
> "Madame Cuir" - "Graffiti" - "Grand H"
> View attachment 3503687
> 
> 
> Two examples of how I combine/wear them
> 
> "Gavroche Graffiti" + Tie "Nattée de Soie - orange" (also Hermès)
> View attachment 3503688
> 
> 
> "Grand H" + Tie "On Off (2012) - blue" (also Hermès)
> View attachment 3503689
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



You look fantastic Oliver!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Wearing my H armor [emoji4]... Etain B, Zenobie CSGM, KD bracelet in Ficelle and Lexie booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Happy Friday everyone!



You look great! Really tempted to go try on the Zenobie after seeing your pics [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Freckles1 said:


> You look fantastic Oliver!!



Thank you very much! *blush*

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Looks great with your Chanel cuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfit eternallove4bag!  That's a lovely GM on you


Thank you so much peppers [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Natalie j said:


> You look great! Really tempted to go try on the Zenobie after seeing your pics [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you Natalie [emoji8]... Please do! You won't be disappointed with this design! All CWs of this design are so pretty!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Livia1 said:


> Flowers and Rouge Grenat [emoji173]️ (from my IG)
> 
> View attachment 3510986


That Bolide is TDF !!!


----------



## Livia1

chkpfbeliever said:


> That Bolide is TDF !!!



Thank you so much! I am completely in love with it


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Croisette7

peppers90 said:


> PdV vent twins with my friend Hermes Only! We had a nice lunch together today.  I wore PdV GM, tricolor Kelly, Constance belt and Nadia boots.
> 
> View attachment 3511004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511002


What a sweet foto together with HO, *peppers!*


----------



## Tony Yang

mc2 Copernic in Bleu Marine. Remidns me of the scales from Aline the film














Bleu Marine with another Graphite one. The scale variability is so different.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Wearing my H armor [emoji4]... Etain B, Zenobie CSGM, KD bracelet in Ficelle and Lexie booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Happy Friday everyone!


Nailed it!!!!


----------



## hbr

eternallove4bag said:


> Wearing my H armor [emoji4]... Etain B, Zenobie CSGM, KD bracelet in Ficelle and Lexie booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Happy Friday everyone!



Beautiful!!!  Happy Friday!!


----------



## Sienna220

eternallove4bag said:


> Wearing my H armor [emoji4]... Etain B, Zenobie CSGM, KD bracelet in Ficelle and Lexie booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Happy Friday everyone!


Great style!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Nailed it!!!!


Coming from the queen of style and shawls means a lot [emoji8].. Thank you so much IF[emoji173]️



hbr said:


> Beautiful!!!  Happy Friday!!


Happy Friday my dear [emoji8].. Thank you!



Sienna220 said:


> Great style!



Thank you so much Sienna[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## sleepykitten

Took my rc Kelly out for birthday dinner[emoji1]


----------



## Sienna220

Thank you so much Sienna[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[/QUOTE]
I have to admit,  I didn't give that Zenobie much notice in store but seeing it in the pic it looks so much lovelier! I am going to have to try on!


----------



## Sienna220

sleepykitten said:


> Took my rc Kelly out for birthday dinner[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512214



Birthday goodness to you,  my lovely friend! !!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sleepykitten said:


> Took my rc Kelly out for birthday dinner[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512214



Many happy returns of the day! You and your K look fab!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

peppers90 said:


> PdV vent twins with my friend Hermes Only! We had a nice lunch together today.  I wore PdV GM, tricolor Kelly, Constance belt and Nadia boots.
> 
> View attachment 3511004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511002



Two peas in a pod!!  You both look fabulous together!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

purplepoodles said:


> View attachment 3511809
> 
> 
> Remembrance Day Poppy on Bleu Nuit evie.



Very nice!!  So clever of you to attach it through one of the holes!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Genie27 said:


> My first of soon-to-be-many CSGM with my winter non-H gear-schlepper.



Very pretty!!     It's lovely with the BV!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sleepykitten said:


> Took my rc Kelly out for birthday dinner[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512214



Beautiful!!     HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## bobkat1991

It was a happy surprise to find that my newest and lightest wool cape went well with my Picotin and scarf!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3512362
> 
> It was a happy surprise to find that my newest and lightest wool cape went well with my Picotin and scarf!


That's a perfect match bobcat


----------



## atelierforward

hermesBB said:


> Bi-color plume dressed up with a Fendi wave shoulder strap
> With Hermes cardigan
> View attachment 3509478
> 
> View attachment 3509479


How clever. Love the Fendi strap with this bag!


----------



## bobkat1991

peppers90 said:


> That's a perfect match bobcat


Serendipity.


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> Wearing my H armor [emoji4]... Etain B, Zenobie CSGM, KD bracelet in Ficelle and Lexie booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Happy Friday everyone!



Great outfit! [emoji106]
I saw a Zenobie in pastel colors the other day but did not take it...not in mood to get anything as am unwell. Maybe will try it again when my flu goes away. 

Happy weekend! [emoji253]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Coolz said:


> My first Evelyn in mango epsom. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508081



Lovely!  Congrats!  Love how you styled it with a silk!


----------



## purplepoodles

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Very nice!!  So clever of you to attach it through one of the holes!!



Thank you Hermes Nuttynut! I was getting desperate & thankfully saw the holes just as I was thinking of changing my coat. Think I'll start looking for pins to use for just this purpose.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Today wore 2 bags [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Sweetyqbk

sleepykitten said:


> Took my rc Kelly out for birthday dinner[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512214



Happy birthday lovely!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

peppers90 said:


> PdV vent twins with my friend Hermes Only! We had a nice lunch together today.  I wore PdV GM, tricolor Kelly, Constance belt and Nadia boots.
> 
> View attachment 3511004
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511002



Your scarf is beautiful!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

legal2shop said:


> Pairing a scarf with clic clacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508756



We are scarf twins [emoji173]️


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Wearing my H armor [emoji4]... Etain B, Zenobie CSGM, KD bracelet in Ficelle and Lexie booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Happy Friday everyone!



Love everything, but particularly loving the Zenobie!  You look great as always!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I didn't know where else to post these, my "pocket squares"
> 
> "Madame Cuir" - "Graffiti" - "Grand H"
> View attachment 3503687
> 
> 
> Two examples of how I combine/wear them
> 
> "Gavroche Graffiti" + Tie "Nattée de Soie - orange" (also Hermès)
> View attachment 3503688
> 
> 
> "Grand H" + Tie "On Off (2012) - blue" (also Hermès)
> View attachment 3503689
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Love this! My husband is also into wearing H men's accessories


----------



## ice75

sleepykitten said:


> Took my rc Kelly out for birthday dinner[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512214


Hi sleepykitten,Happy Bithday!
Can i check what size is your kelly?


----------



## eternallove4bag

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3512362
> 
> It was a happy surprise to find that my newest and lightest wool cape went well with my Picotin and scarf!



Perfect match and I love the color[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Love everything, but particularly loving the Zenobie!  You look great as always!


Thank you so much LaenaLovely [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so in love with this design!!



renet said:


> Great outfit! [emoji106]
> I saw a Zenobie in pastel colors the other day but did not take it...not in mood to get anything as am unwell. Maybe will try it again when my flu goes away.
> 
> Happy weekend! [emoji253]



Thank you so much renet! Hope you feel better soon!  flu is the worst ... I love all CWs of this amazing design! I hope you give a second chance to the one you saw[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sweetyqbk said:


> Today wore 2 bags [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512395
> View attachment 3512396



And both look fabulous!!!


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much LaenaLovely [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so in love with this design!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much renet! Hope you feel better soon!  flu is the worst ... I love all CWs of this amazing design! I hope you give a second chance to the one you saw[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you, eternallove4bag!
Fighting the flu bug right now! [emoji40]
I will definitely relook at Zenobie again! I already made an "appointment" to see my SA again once I'm well! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## eternallove4bag

renet said:


> Thank you, eternallove4bag!
> Fighting the flu bug right now! [emoji40]
> I will definitely relook at Zenobie again! I already made an "appointment" to see my SA again once I'm well! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]



You go girl[emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## sleepykitten

Sienna220 said:


> Birthday goodness to you,  my lovely friend! !!





eternallove4bag said:


> Many happy returns of the day! You and your K look fab!!!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Beautiful!!     HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!





Sweetyqbk said:


> Happy birthday lovely!





ice75 said:


> Hi sleepykitten,Happy Bithday!
> Can i check what size is your kelly?



Thank you all so much   had a wonderful birthday 
It's a size 32 by the way, in clemence leather


----------



## Sienna220

renet said:


> Great outfit! [emoji106]
> I saw a Zenobie in pastel colors the other day but did not take it...not in mood to get anything as am unwell. Maybe will try it again when my flu goes away.
> 
> Happy weekend! [emoji253]


Aw please feel well soon dear renet!


----------



## HiEndGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> It looks so chic on you! Beautiful!



Thank you [emoji177]



peppers90 said:


> Looks great with your Chanel cuff!
> 
> Thanks peppers! [emoji177]
> 
> Beautiful outfit eternallove4bag!  That's a lovely GM on you


----------



## Sienna220

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3512362
> 
> It was a happy surprise to find that my newest and lightest wool cape went well with my Picotin and scarf!


Looks great together! Perfect colors for fall


----------



## Sienna220

Sweetyqbk said:


> Today wore 2 bags [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512395
> View attachment 3512396


You look lovely!  And of course why not wear 2 bags?? 
May I ask what design  shoes you have? Cute cute..


----------



## renet

Sienna220 said:


> Aw please feel well soon dear renet!



Thank you so much for your well wishes, Sienna! [emoji4]


----------



## mguido

Took this baby out today together with the Fendi strap [emoji4]


----------



## suziez

mguido said:


> View attachment 3512613
> 
> 
> Took this baby out today together with the Fendi strap [emoji4]


Looks fantastic!


----------



## PIPET83

Waiting for me...[emoji854]


----------



## CCcrush

Getting lost in the City [emoji12]


----------



## CCcrush

Strut said:


> HAVING A NEW YORK MINUTE WITH MY 32CM KELLY



You're SLAY-ing it, gurl!!! [emoji7]


----------



## atelierforward

mguido said:


> View attachment 3512613
> 
> 
> Took this baby out today together with the Fendi strap [emoji4]


What a cutie! Love this with the Fendi strap. Such a happy combo.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hermesBB

eternallove4bag said:


> What a neat idea! Love it!



Thank you eternallove4bag! 



Rami00 said:


> love your cardigan



Thanks Rami00! It's a very comfortable and easy to wear piece [emoji6]



Keren16 said:


> I love your Plume!  Of course everything else in this post that compliments it!!
> I'm in a Plume moment[emoji178]



Thank you Keren16! I love the understated plume too! 




PurseOnFleek said:


> That fendi strap looks so cute on that bag! a great pairing



Thanks PurseOnFleek!


----------



## Livia1

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3512362
> 
> It was a happy surprise to find that my newest and lightest wool cape went well with my Picotin and scarf!



Great match!
Love this colour for the Picotin.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sent my very very old (and somewhat worse for wear) Kelly off to Paris today for some pampering. But as she is likely to be my only Hermes bag I took a quick and rather poor shot in the mirror before she went! I think we've both seen better days, but I do love her and it's going to be a long time...


----------



## EmileH

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3513021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent my very very old (and somewhat worse for wear) Kelly off to Paris today for some pampering. But as she is likely to be my only Hermes bag I took a quick and rather poor shot in the mirror before she went! I think we've both seen better days, but I do love her and it's going to be a long time...



Awww... You both still look beautiful. You never know. My spa visit took 3 months for my vintage Kelly. I hope you have her back soon. It will b totally worth it. They do an incredible job.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awww... You both still look beautiful. You never know. My spa visit took 3 months for my vintage Kelly. I hope you have her back soon. It will b totally worth it. They do an incredible job.


Thank you so much! Did your Kelly go to Paris?


----------



## EmileH

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you so much! Did your Kelly go to Paris?



Actually I don't know. She needed a cleaning and conditioning and a new clochette. I never asked where it was done. She came back looking amazing though.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Actually I don't know. She needed a cleaning and conditioning and a new clochette. I never asked where it was done. She came back looking amazing though.


I need a new clochette too! I'm really hoping they can do that as mine is so worn I daren't leave it on, but she looks naked without it!


----------



## bobkat1991

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect match and I love the color[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you , eternallove4bag!



Sienna220 said:


> Looks great together! Perfect colors for fall


Thank you, Sienna220!
And many thanks for all of you who liked my post.


----------



## Icyss

Action shot of my new B. She's all dressed up[emoji7]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Sweetyqbk said:


> Love this! My husband is also into wearing H men's accessories



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## HiEndGirl

Icyss said:


> Action shot of my new B. She's all dressed up[emoji7]



She looks great!! Love the rodeo charm  [emoji170]


----------



## Icyss

HiEndGirl said:


> She looks great!! Love the rodeo charm  [emoji170]



Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## Sweetyqbk

mguido said:


> View attachment 3512613
> 
> 
> Took this baby out today together with the Fendi strap [emoji4]



So cute and love ur pants


----------



## Sweetyqbk

eternallove4bag said:


> And both look fabulous!!!



Thanks love


----------



## alismarr

After shopping on a busy Saturday in town.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3513561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shopping on a busy Saturday in town.



Love the red


----------



## beesh

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3513561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shopping on a busy Saturday in town.


I like the color/hardware combo. Pretty


----------



## alismarr

Bella2015 said:


> Love the red





beesh said:


> I like the color/hardware combo. Pretty



Thank you!  Not sure why pic came out blurred but clear when enlarged!


----------



## Icyss

Lovin' fall!


----------



## Christofle

Wearing my trusty 90cm quadrige to a debussy & ravel concert in Montreal.


----------



## Sienna220

Icyss said:


> Lovin' fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514028


Beautiful photo!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Icyss said:


> Lovin' fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514028



This colour!!! [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> TGIF in Pegasus pop!  I think I might need a few more 70cm in the future
> 
> View attachment 3505779



You look incredible!!! Stylish, and joyful colors combo. Way to go!!! Love it. [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Melow

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3513561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shopping on a busy Saturday in town.



Gorgeous!!
May i ask what color this b is?


----------



## nadineluv

Out with Miss Goldie, just love this bag/color combo. Versatile, beautiful and great mom on the go bag. Of course an insert (fourbi) is necessary. [emoji5] Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ehy12

A surprise anniversary gift from DH...VCA bracelet! Cannot take my eyes off of it...but here it is in action with k28!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tonimichelle

ehy12 said:


> A surprise anniversary gift from DH...VCA bracelet! Cannot take my eyes off of it...but here it is in action with k28!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Wow! That is beautiful congratulations and happy anniversary!


----------



## ehy12

Tonimichelle said:


> Wow! That is beautiful congratulations and happy anniversary!


Thank you!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## impulsive

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3514665
> 
> Out with Miss Goldie, just love this bag/color combo. Versatile, beautiful and great mom on the go bag. Of course an insert (fourbi) is necessary. [emoji5] Thanks for letting me share!



Love this color/bag!   What size is your Kelly?


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Took my new B out for the first time! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Icyss

Out & about with Ms. B[emoji7]


----------



## Icyss

Sienna220 said:


> Beautiful photo!



Thank you![emoji253]



HiEndGirl said:


> This colour!!! [emoji7]



Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Christofle said:


> Wearing my trusty 90cm quadrige to a debussy & ravel concert in Montreal.


You looked smashing good !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3514665
> 
> Out with Miss Goldie, just love this bag/color combo. Versatile, beautiful and great mom on the go bag. Of course an insert (fourbi) is necessary. [emoji5] Thanks for letting me share!


I love gold too ! it seems to go with almost everything.


----------



## ehy12

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms. B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514904


Love this!! May i ask what is the color of this B???

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Icyss

ehy12 said:


> Love this!! May i ask what is the color of this B???
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Hi, my B is cobalt blue. The pic was taken with a natural lighting. Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms. B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514904



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## renet

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms. B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514904



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## classie

ehy12 said:


> A surprise anniversary gift from DH...VCA bracelet! Cannot take my eyes off of it...but here it is in action with k28!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful! [emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## renet

gigisunsetblue said:


> Took my new B out for the first time! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3514874


U look great! [emoji106]


----------



## renet

ehy12 said:


> A surprise anniversary gift from DH...VCA bracelet! Cannot take my eyes off of it...but here it is in action with k28!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



You have a sweet DH! I wish my DH is half as sweet. [emoji23] [emoji28]


----------



## alismarr

Melow said:


> Gorgeous!!
> May i ask what color this b is?


Thank you!  The colour is rubis.


----------



## ehy12

renet said:


> You have a sweet DH! I wish my DH is half as sweet. [emoji23] [emoji28]


Aww thank you! It was a big anniversary...

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tonimichelle

gigisunsetblue said:


> Took my new B out for the first time! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3514874


You both look beautiful! Love that splash of colour


----------



## gigisunsetblue

renet said:


> U look great! [emoji106]



Thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Tonimichelle said:


> You both look beautiful! Love that splash of colour



Thank you so much! This is my first bright color bag and it took a little courage to finally take her out


----------



## Icyss

renet said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thank you!



HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Election stack!


----------



## MSO13

A blue [emoji6] bandanna for my favorite ritual walk on election night to the polling place with DH, then dinner in the neighborhood. My new Burberry trench came along for the walk too!


----------



## renet

MrsOwen3 said:


> A blue [emoji6] bandanna for my favorite ritual walk on election night to the polling place with DH, then dinner in the neighborhood. My new Burberry trench came along for the walk too!
> 
> View attachment 3516000



Great combination! Love this look! [emoji177]


----------



## Sienna220

I feel lame. I wore a boring work suit to vote,  should have jazzed it up with a cute  red or blue H scarf or accessory but my brain wasn't working right this morning so just wore traditional Tiffany diamond jewelry with it. I guess it's best super rainy day anyway. .. but you all look GREAT!


----------



## meridian

Chi town Chanel said:


> Election stack!



Cool stack [emoji631]


----------



## meridian

MrsOwen3 said:


> A blue [emoji6] bandanna for my favorite ritual walk on election night to the polling place with DH, then dinner in the neighborhood. My new Burberry trench came along for the walk too!
> 
> View attachment 3516000



Great combo, I always love your style [emoji41]


----------



## anpanmanlover

So gorgeous


----------



## anpanmanlover

Icyss said:


> Lovin' fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514028



So beautiful


----------



## Rollypollymolly

jssl1688 said:


> Stacking black h clic today.
> 
> View attachment 3497891


Hi jssl1688, beautiful bracelets especially the last one. Can I know where you bought the one with black bead at the end!! Thank you


----------



## heifer

Winter Time, MAX MARA Time! Taking Tomate [emoji534] out for a day of pleasure!!!


----------



## renet

heifer said:


> View attachment 3516296
> 
> 
> Winter Time, MAX MARA Time! Taking Tomate [emoji534] out for a day of pleasure!!!



Looking great! Enjoy the season! [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Black B in action today! Happy Wednesday everyone.


----------



## treschictx

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms. B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514904



She's gorgeous!! May I ask what leather this is?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Icyss

treschictx said:


> She's gorgeous!! May I ask what leather this is?



Thank you! It's Togo leather[emoji253]


----------



## Tony Yang

One more for the mc2 Copernic in Blue Marine matte alligator. I love how a watch and wallet is your everyday accessory-- always with you:


----------



## HiEndGirl

heifer said:


> View attachment 3516296
> 
> 
> Winter Time, MAX MARA Time! Taking Tomate [emoji534] out for a day of pleasure!!!



Fabulous mod shot.. and great styling[emoji173]️


----------



## Perfect Day

heifer said:


> View attachment 3516296
> 
> 
> Winter Time, MAX MARA Time! Taking Tomate [emoji534] out for a day of pleasure!!!


Beautiful. I love this outfit. Your Max Mara coat looks exactly what I want! Is it a long coat? Can you post a full pic of it? 


Tony Yang said:


> One more for the mc2 Copernic in Blue Marine matte alligator. I love how a watch and wallet is your everyday accessory-- always with you:


Perfect. Gotta love gator.


MrsOwen3 said:


> A blue [emoji6] bandanna for my favorite ritual walk on election night to the polling place with DH, then dinner in the neighborhood. My new Burberry trench came along for the walk too!
> 
> View attachment 3516000


Again, gorgeous.


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## heifer

Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful. I love this outfit. Your Max Mara coat looks exactly what I want! Is it a long coat? Can you post a full pic of it?
> 
> Perfect. Gotta love gator.
> 
> Again, gorgeous.



It's fairly long, not too exaggerated. I believe it's made of Alpaca wool with a fox fur Trimm around the hood.


----------



## Perfect Day

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3516579


Beautiful.


heifer said:


> It's fairly long, not too exaggerated. I believe it's made of Alpaca wool with a fox fur Trimm around the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516627


Thanks, looks so warm. Love it.


----------



## heifer

Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Thanks, looks so warm. Love it.



It really is - a great purchase for the winter!


----------



## katie~

LovEmAll said:


> Shameless bathroom mirror pic [emoji23][emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491675


Beautiful Kelly!  May I ask its size and how tall are you?


----------



## katie~

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3516579


Pretty color!  Luv this!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

heifer said:


> View attachment 3516296
> 
> 
> Winter Time, MAX MARA Time! Taking Tomate [emoji534] out for a day of pleasure!!!



Gorgeous Tomate K GHW, *heifer* ~ you wear her well!!! You look lovely. 



Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3516307
> 
> Black B in action today! Happy Wednesday everyone.



*Rami*, love this outfit!!!! Gorgeous as always ~ will you please ID your jacket? 
Looking for a military inspired jacket similar to yours and coming up empty handed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tony Yang said:


> One more for the mc2 Copernic in Blue Marine matte alligator. I love how a watch and wallet is your everyday accessory-- always with you:



SO very HANDSOME, Tony ~ an exquisite pic, which could be an editorial.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Great pic. Love the wallet and your beautiful Royal Oak is tdf....


----------



## Rami00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Rami*, love this outfit!!!! Gorgeous as always ~ will you please ID your jacket?
> Looking for a military inspired jacket similar to yours and coming up empty handed!


Thank you so much. The jacket is from Zara 
http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/military-jacket-c756615p3807520.html


----------



## Genie27

J28 three ways - shoulder strap, cross body and short strap. The shoulder strap is my most frequently used version, and I'm thinking of getting extra holes added to the strap so I don't have to attach with a twilly/gavroche - has anyone done that?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much. The jacket is from Zara
> http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/blazers/military-jacket-c756615p3807520.html



Perfection!!! Thanks so much *Rami*, you are a sweetheart and I am off to buy it now.


----------



## Myrkur

Out with miss goldie [emoji294]️


----------



## LaenaLovely

Quick haircut, then an impulse stop at my other fav store, now off to a business dinner with my power coat and power B (also a Tyger Tyger Csgm...grr my favorite)


----------



## renet

Genie27 said:


> J28 three ways - shoulder strap, cross body and short strap. The shoulder strap is my most frequently used version, and I'm thinking of getting extra holes added to the strap so I don't have to attach with a twilly/gavroche - has anyone done that?



Great styles! Enjoy. Love the crossbody style most out of the 3 but all 3 look great on you! [emoji106]


----------



## natonic

Wow. You guys look gorgeous with the bag. Reminded me of an old friend back in my home town. She used to collect kinds of bags.


----------



## kkfiregirl

ehy12 said:


> A surprise anniversary gift from DH...VCA bracelet! Cannot take my eyes off of it...but here it is in action with k28!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



What a sweet husband - it's beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

kkfiregirl said:


> What a sweet husband - it's beautiful [emoji7]


Thank you!!!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peppers90

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3517702
> 
> 
> Quick haircut, then an impulse stop at my other fav store, now off to a business dinner with my power coat and power B (also a Tyger Tyger Csgm...grr my favorite)



That is a power outfit!  I love it!!


----------



## peppers90

This morning's outfit for school conference, Brazil maxi twilly tied on Bambou KP.  Happy Friday!


----------



## neverfull3

[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## LaenaLovely

peppers90 said:


> This morning's outfit for school conference, Brazil maxi twilly tied on Bambou KP.  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3518190



Love how you used the maxi twilly...and that KP oh la la!


----------



## ShadowComet

peppers90 said:


> This morning's outfit for school conference, Brazil maxi twilly tied on Bambou KP.  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3518190


You look great!


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> This morning's outfit for school conference, Brazil maxi twilly tied on Bambou KP.  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3518190



Am loving your mink jacket!


----------



## periogirl28

Used my Cherche Midi in the rain today.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> Used my Cherche Midi in the rain today.
> 
> View attachment 3519297



You look so cute! Love the Gucci coat


----------



## texasgirliegirl

periogirl28 said:


> Used my Cherche Midi in the rain today.
> 
> View attachment 3519297


Love the coat!
The pop of red is so perfect.


----------



## violalinn

A sunny shopping date with my B. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

violalinn said:


> View attachment 3519609
> 
> A sunny shopping date with my B. Thanks for letting me share.


Is this cobalt?
It matches my Kelly


----------



## violalinn

It's Turquoise [emoji170]


----------



## violalinn

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is this cobalt?
> It matches my Kelly



Sorry forgot to quote, dear. 
Would love to see the pic of your Kelly in action!


----------



## TankerToad

At Barneys NYC 
My bag picking an outfit
Ha!


----------



## TankerToad

Belstaff coat 
Ralph Lauren Black Label cashmere skirt and my flyknit Stan Smith's


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Berliner Cat

Myrkur said:


> Out with miss goldie [emoji294]️
> 
> View attachment 3517349



I love your outfit! Ive been thinking to have my 1st B for Christmas... then the question is, what color... I like black, blue and especially rose Sakura..., insofar I didn't think about gold, but when I see your photo, it's really nice, fitting perfectly in everyday style  I now seriously consider to have B30 in gold! you inspired me, thanks a lot


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Bougainvillea TPM today.


----------



## nicole0612

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Bougainvillea TPM today.
> View attachment 3520362



Gorgeous! What a cheerful color. I bet you can wear that year-round in Southern California!


----------



## Dextersmom

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous! What a cheerful color. I bet you can wear that year-round in Southern California!



Thanks nicole!!


----------



## PF2010

mguido said:


> View attachment 3512613
> 
> 
> Took this baby out today together with the Fendi strap [emoji4]


So pretty, which twilly is that?


----------



## peppers90

LaenaLovely said:


> Love how you used the maxi twilly...and that KP oh la la!





ShadowComet said:


> You look great!





periogirl28 said:


> Am loving your mink jacket!



Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3520227



Very chic TT!


----------



## tafleischer

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3517702
> 
> 
> Quick haircut, then an impulse stop at my other fav store, now off to a business dinner with my power coat and power B (also a Tyger Tyger Csgm...grr my favorite)


I love this look and I love how the shawl pulls it together you look fabulous dear


----------



## Luxzenith

Wearing my newest carre 90 X 90 as a top under my jacket suit.


----------



## Serva1

My B25 in action today [emoji3]


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3521104
> 
> My B25 in action today [emoji3]


Love it!!!! 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Love it!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you ehy [emoji173]️ and thank you for all the likes [emoji173]️ There were no other H bags in Louvre today but hoping to see some tomorrow at FSH [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Sharing one more action pic since I seldom post here. Love this painting, makes me think about the love between mother and child.


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you ehy [emoji173]️ and thank you for all the likes [emoji173]️ There were no other H bags in Louvre today but hoping to see some tomorrow at FSH [emoji3]


Oh!! How fun! Hope you have a fab shopping trip![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Oh!! How fun! Hope you have a fab shopping trip![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you ehy [emoji3] still waiting for my SO but will buy some H goodies.

Thank you everyone who enjoyed my pics [emoji173]️


----------



## Hat Trick

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3521104
> 
> My B25 in action today [emoji3]


Great photo.  Where are the usual crowds?!!


----------



## Perli

Exactly my thoughts, I was there one and a half week ago and there were so many people!
Enjoy Paris, wish I could go there very soon again!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Serva1 said:


> Thank you ehy [emoji3] still waiting for my SO but will buy some H goodies.
> 
> Thank you everyone who enjoyed my pics [emoji173]️


Wow! Beautiful pic and enjoy ur H visit.Hopefully someday I will get to go there!


----------



## Serva1

Hat Trick said:


> Great photo.  Where are the usual crowds?!!



I guess I was very lucky [emoji3] I always feel very lucky in Paris [emoji173]️



Perli said:


> Exactly my thoughts, I was there one and a half week ago and there were so many people!
> Enjoy Paris, wish I could go there very soon again!



Thank you, Paris is wonderful, but a little grey this time. Hope you enjoyed your trip [emoji3]



chanelbaby26 said:


> Wow! Beautiful pic and enjoy ur H visit.Hopefully someday I will get to go there!



Thank you, I hope you can visit this city. The people are friendly, culture and history, good food everywhere and great shopping![emoji3]


----------



## heifer

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3521104
> 
> My B25 in action today [emoji3]



2 great ladies in one shot - stunning and enjoy your trip while you're there!!


----------



## Icyss

Ms B chillin'


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

Vintage H gloves and Barenia CdC from this morning


----------



## MegumiX

View media item 1186
My first CDC has to be a matte croc. Black matte croc on gold hw.


----------



## Hat Trick

Amethyst croc 
and I like your Jungle Love shirt as well.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Posting for my son today...sporting his first H for his senior formal ~ pocket square and tie. Proud mumma moment [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> Vintage H gloves and Barenia CdC from this morning
> 
> View attachment 3522328



Absolutely love this ALL!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> This morning's outfit for school conference, Brazil maxi twilly tied on Bambou KP.  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3518190



Peppers you have the best style!


----------



## HiEndGirl

violalinn said:


> View attachment 3519609
> 
> A sunny shopping date with my B. Thanks for letting me share.



Loving this colour and twilly combo [emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

HiEndGirl said:


> Peppers you have the best style!



Thank you so much HiEndGirl!


----------



## peppers90

HiEndGirl said:


> Posting for my son today...sporting his first H for his senior formal ~ pocket square and tie. Proud mumma moment [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522588



Classy!!!


----------



## EmileH

Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## violalinn

HiEndGirl said:


> Loving this colour and twilly combo [emoji7]



Thank you dear! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600



You look great PbP! I saw raisin in chevre yesterday for the first time and now I can truly understand why people love it, a great neutral [emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600



U look fantastic!!


----------



## peppers90

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600



Looking lovely PbP!!


----------



## hclubfan

HiEndGirl said:


> Posting for my son today...sporting his first H for his senior formal ~ pocket square and tie. Proud mumma moment [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522588


Such a dashing young fellow, and undoubtedly the best dressed one there!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600



Wonderful OOTD, @Pocketbook Pup! Adore your new K.


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Vintage H gloves and Barenia CdC from this morning
> 
> View attachment 3522328


Peppers I love your arm candy!!



HiEndGirl said:


> Posting for my son today...sporting his first H for his senior formal ~ pocket square and tie. Proud mumma moment [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522588


What a wonderful choice and your son looks amazing rocking the H!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600



Looking absolutely fabulous!! Love your beautiful new K dear Pocketbook Pup [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> Classy!!!



Thanks peppers! I thought he really stepped up to the experience of dressing for the occasion [emoji4]



hclubfan said:


> Such a dashing young fellow, and undoubtedly the best dressed one there!



Oh so dashing! thank you hclubfan [emoji177] I thought so too. He's not really into fashion so I was happy he let me spruce him up a bit and he was feeling rather special. 



eternallove4bag said:


> What a wonderful choice and your son looks amazing rocking the H!!
> 
> 
> He does rock H well haha! Thanks for the luv @eternalluv4bags [emoji173]️


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Vintage H gloves and Barenia CdC from this morning
> 
> View attachment 3522328


So chic peppers!


----------



## renet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600



Great look, Pbp!


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> Peppers I love your arm candy!!
> 
> 
> L]️





hclubfan said:


> So chic peppers!



Thank you eternallove and hclubfan!!


----------



## papertiger

peppers90 said:


> Vintage H gloves and Barenia CdC from this morning
> 
> View attachment 3522328



 

Those gloves + CdC are the ultimate statement in H-cool


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Used my Cherche Midi in the rain today.
> 
> View attachment 3519297



Great little bag on you *periogirl *I can tell you it didn't look like that on me when I tried it on (Gucci coat? - very cute whatever make)


----------



## papertiger

HiEndGirl said:


> Posting for my son today...sporting his first H for his senior formal ~ pocket square and tie. Proud mumma moment [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522588


----------



## papertiger

Wasn't sure where to post this but since I hardly ever post on this thread here goes: 
_Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre_ silk keeping Monsieur golden 'piggy' Bolide warm (can't see anemone and BI Rodeo, never mind) cashmere from Scotland and angora mohair hat from Tokyo while I'm drinking Italian coffee and eating a English chocolate tea cake with a German friend


----------



## renet

peppers90 said:


> Vintage H gloves and Barenia CdC from this morning
> 
> View attachment 3522328





MegumiX said:


> View media item 1186
> My first CDC has to be a matte croc. Black matte croc on gold hw.



@peppers90, @MegumiX, love both of your CDC! [emoji106]
They look great on you all! [emoji7]


----------



## Cygne18

papertiger said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but since I hardly ever post on this thread here goes:
> _Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre_ silk keeping Monsieur golden 'piggy' Bolide warm (can't see anemone and BI Rodeo, never mind) cashmere from Scotland and angora mohair hat from Tokyo while I'm drinking Italian coffee and eating a English chocolate tea cake with a German friend



Truly, a wonderful international post! Great still shot. 

Yum..chocolate cake...


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Great little bag on you *periogirl *I can tell you it didn't look like that on me when I tried it on (Gucci coat? - very cute whatever make)



Thank you dear Papertiger, yes it's a Gucci coat. [emoji1]
Love your latest action pic!


----------



## Miss Al

#ombre lizard heaven 






Please join me! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## hbr

HiEndGirl said:


> Posting for my son today...sporting his first H for his senior formal ~ pocket square and tie. Proud mumma moment [emoji4]
> View attachment 3522588



LOVE this!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hbr

Miss Al said:


> #ombre lizard heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join me! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Oh my goodness that's ombre heaven!


----------



## PIPET83

Hello... thank u for letting me share..


----------



## PIPET83

My new sellier B40 all dressed up... ready for tomorrow...[emoji7]


----------



## renet

PIPET83 said:


> My new sellier B40 all dressed up... ready for tomorrow...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523477



Looks cool! [emoji41]

Love how you had dressed up your B40 Sellier! [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Miss Al said:


> #ombre lizard heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join me! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



[emoji7] wow just wow!


----------



## HiEndGirl

papertiger said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but since I hardly ever post on this thread here goes:
> _Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre_ silk keeping Monsieur golden 'piggy' Bolide warm (can't see anemone and BI Rodeo, never mind) cashmere from Scotland and angora mohair hat from Tokyo while I'm drinking Italian coffee and eating a English chocolate tea cake with a German friend



Around the world in one post post! Lovely scarf!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600


Is that a 35 kelly? It looks great on you.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

PIPET83 said:


> My new sellier B40 all dressed up... ready for tomorrow...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523477


That Karlito charm is TDF!


----------



## EmileH

PurseOnFleek said:


> Is that a 35 kelly? It looks great on you.



Thank you. Yes it's a 35. That's my preferred size. For something dressy I will go down to a 32. I also have one size 40 that is mostly a day bag. I am 5'6" and probably a bit fuller figure than many of the younger girls who post here. The very small sizes don't look good on me. I am lucky. It makes it easier for me to find bags.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Yes it's a 35. That's my preferred size. For something dressy I will go down to a 32. I also have one size 40 that is mostly a day bag. I am 5'6" and probably a bit fuller figure than many of the younger girls who post here. The very small sizes don't look good on me. I am lucky. It makes it easier for me to find bags.


Yes i envy you! Im only 5'1" and when im not pregnant(lol) im around about a size small medium. The bag struggle is real! I love big bags but even a 32 doesnt look dressy for evenings for me [emoji22] annoying thing with small bags is i cant fit all the things i need  if only i was taller lol


----------



## peppers90

papertiger said:


> Those gloves + CdC are the ultimate statement in H-cool



Thank you so much papertiger!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> Yes i envy you! Im only 5'1" and when im not pregnant(lol) im around about a size small medium. The bag struggle is real! I love big bags but even a 32 doesnt look dressy for evenings for me [emoji22] annoying thing with small bags is i cant fit all the things i need  if only i was taller lol


We are the same height/size. 
I can relate to this!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Miss Al said:


> #ombre lizard heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join me! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


These shoes are TDF


----------



## periogirl28

H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## luckylove

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749



You look beautiful!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749



You look amazing!!!! Love everything.


----------



## Nerja

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749


Beautiful ensemble!    Love everything!


----------



## periogirl28

Nerja said:


> Beautiful ensemble!    Love everything!





luckylove said:


> You look beautiful!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look amazing!!!! Love everything.



Thank you for your lovely and generous compliments. XO!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miss Al said:


> #ombre lizard heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join me! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Miss Al, you slayed it with this pic!!! Gorgeous loot and love matching CDCs and KDs combos ~ this ombré one is the jackpot and with heels too! [emoji173]️️


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749


This is perfect, periogirl! You look amazing. Who makes your coat and boots?


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> This is perfect, periogirl! You look amazing. Who makes your coat and boots?


Thank you, you are too kind. 
The coat is Max Mara and the boots Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## Genie27

Thank you! I enjoy seeing your outfits.


----------



## Myrkur

Boots and shawl from yesterday [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

papertiger said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but since I hardly ever post on this thread here goes:
> _Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre_ silk keeping Monsieur golden 'piggy' Bolide warm (can't see anemone and BI Rodeo, never mind) cashmere from Scotland and angora mohair hat from Tokyo while I'm drinking Italian coffee and eating a English chocolate tea cake with a German friend


Beautiful!!! So many treasures from so many places in one picture!!!




Miss Al said:


> #ombre lizard heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join me! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Whoa!!! Now I want to run and get myself one of the ombré bracelets! Mia Al this is picture perfect!!



PIPET83 said:


> My new sellier B40 all dressed up... ready for tomorrow...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523477


Stunning! This is a special bag!



periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749



I love your entire stunning look dear periogirl! And that Argile B is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3523967
> 
> 
> Boots and shawl from yesterday [emoji4]



Beautiful look Myrkur!! Love this shawl!


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3523967
> 
> 
> Boots and shawl from yesterday [emoji4]



You look lovely. I was very tempted my that shawl but resisted. [emoji56]


----------



## eternallove4bag

I love my C... Coordinated with Tyger Tyger CSGM and a few matching accessories!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!! So many treasures from so many places in one picture!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! Now I want to run and get myself one of the ombré bracelets! Mia Al this is picture perfect!!
> 
> 
> Stunning! This is a special bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your entire stunning look dear periogirl! And that Argile B is drop dead gorgeous!



Thank you very much dear!


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful look Myrkur!! Love this shawl!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look lovely. I was very tempted my that shawl but resisted. [emoji56]



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600



Is that a suede coat? Looks perfect with ur raisin! Love the bracelet too! More photos plz! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hermesBB

PIPET83 said:


> My new sellier B40 all dressed up... ready for tomorrow...[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523477



Such a special bag! Stunning!  Is that black Barenia or box?


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Is that a suede coat? Looks perfect with ur raisin! Love the bracelet too! More photos plz! [emoji7]



You are so sweet. Thank you. Yes, it's taupe suede. It's a few years old but I haven't worn it as much as I should.


----------



## Miss Al

hbr said:


> Oh my goodness that's ombre heaven!


Thank yoy dear.


HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji7] wow just wow!


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 


texasgirliegirl said:


> These shoes are TDF[emoji813]


I love the shoes too! [emoji7] 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Miss Al, you slayed it with this pic!!! Gorgeous loot and love matching CDCs and KDs combos ~ this ombré one is the jackpot and with heels too! [emoji173]️️


Thank you so much for your kind words Vigee. I do have a soft spot for ombre... my oh my.


eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!! So many treasures from so many places in one picture!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! Now I want to run and get myself one of the ombré bracelets! Mia Al this is picture perfect!!
> 
> 
> Stunning! This is a special bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your entire stunning look dear periogirl! And that Argile B is drop dead gorgeous!


Thank you dear... do get the ombre cdc bracelet as it's beauty is beyond words.


----------



## Miss Al

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749


PERFECTION! I love it soo much.


----------



## PIPET83

All black with My BIrkin sellier..[emoji8]


----------



## mp4

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749



 As a neutral lover, your second look is serious perfection!


----------



## Stacy31

Oh Hermes Evelyne....where have you been all of my life??? On my way to work


----------



## catsinthebag

Stacy31 said:


> Oh Hermes Evelyne....where have you been all of my life??? On my way to work



That's exactly the way I felt when I "discovered" the Evelyne! You look great!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

rachelcsy said:


> The color is just too luxurious... My dream bag to own[/QUOTE


----------



## texasgirliegirl

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749


So pretty. 
I especially love your suede boots.


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749



Twins on the burgundy knit dress (no surprise there!) and shawl but sadly not the gorgeous Argile B. Fabulous look top to toe my dear!


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Al said:


> PERFECTION! I love it soo much.


Thank you, love your Ombré Lizzie collection!


----------



## periogirl28

rachelcsy said:


> The color is just too luxurious... My dream bag to own


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

texasgirliegirl said:


> So pretty.
> I especially love your suede boots.


Thank you dear!


----------



## suziez

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749


BEAUTIFUL.......


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749


I really like the knit dress. Is it this season?


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I really like the knit dress. Is it this season?



I think so, I bought it in summer but it might be AW stock. Confused already!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so sweet. Thank you. Yes, it's taupe suede. It's a few years old but I haven't worn it as much as I should.



I like its clean lines. I have a similar styled one in cashmere which I love to death~~~ [emoji23]


----------



## hermesBB

My neutral days ~~~
Etoupe Kelly 28
Chanel reissue
Vintage Chanel pearl and gripoix necklace 
Fred aviator


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

hermesBB said:


> My neutral days ~~~
> Etoupe Kelly 28
> Chanel reissue
> Vintage Chanel pearl and gripoix necklace
> Fred aviator
> View attachment 3524533



WOW!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## hermesBB

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> WOW!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thank you Oliver!


----------



## HiEndGirl

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749



Both these looks are simply fabulous. Love the knit dress so super chic and that coat and boots are TDF [emoji173]️. Oh and of course your bag [emoji7] The whole ensemble!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3523967
> 
> 
> Boots and shawl from yesterday [emoji4]



Love your style!


----------



## HiEndGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> I love my C... Coordinated with Tyger Tyger CSGM and a few matching accessories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523995



Love this matchup [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

HiEndGirl said:


> Both these looks are simply fabulous. Love the knit dress so super chic and that coat and boots are TDF [emoji173]️. Oh and of course your bag [emoji7] The whole ensemble!!



Wow thanks so much, too kind!


----------



## HiEndGirl

PIPET83 said:


> All black with My BIrkin sellier..[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524170



You look fabulous!!! This whole style!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HiEndGirl

hermesBB said:


> My neutral days ~~~
> Etoupe Kelly 28
> Chanel reissue
> Vintage Chanel pearl and gripoix necklace
> Fred aviator
> View attachment 3524533



Amazing photo..magazine shot! That Chanel is gorgeous!


----------



## peppers90

I found a gentleman to make a custom Hima belt - here's today's set with Farandole.  Happy Friday - feels like summer out!


----------



## Cygne18

peppers90 said:


> I found a gentleman to make a custom Hima belt - here's today's set with Farandole.  Happy Friday - feels like summer out!
> 
> View attachment 3524867
> View attachment 3524865



Wooowww! Excellent pairing! [emoji7]


----------



## Stacy31

catsinthebag said:


> That's exactly the way I felt when I "discovered" the Evelyne! You look great!


Thanks for your kind words!! Isn't the Evelyne perfection??


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> I found a gentleman to make a custom Hima belt - here's today's set with Farandole.  Happy Friday - feels like summer out!
> 
> View attachment 3524867
> View attachment 3524865



AMAZING as always peppers90 [emoji7]


----------



## Flip88

peppers90 said:


> I found a gentleman to make a custom Hima belt - here's today's set with Farandole.  Happy Friday - feels like summer out!
> 
> View attachment 3524867
> View attachment 3524865


Simply put this is perfect


----------



## Flip88

Miss Al said:


> #ombre lizard heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join me! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Lizard heaven indeed [emoji182]


----------



## Ladybaga

papertiger said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this but since I hardly ever post on this thread here goes:
> _Zenobie, Reine de Palmyre_ silk keeping Monsieur golden 'piggy' Bolide warm (can't see anemone and BI Rodeo, never mind) cashmere from Scotland and angora mohair hat from Tokyo while I'm drinking Italian coffee and eating a English chocolate tea cake with a German friend



First of all, this entire ensemble is magnificent. Truly beautiful colors!!! Secondly, I loved this internationally inspired post! You make me SMILE!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

peppers90 said:


> I found a gentleman to make a custom Hima belt - here's today's set with Farandole.  Happy Friday - feels like summer out!
> 
> View attachment 3524867
> View attachment 3524865



You make everything look so chic! No doubt, you must be a model! You are gorgeous!


----------



## peppers90

Cygne18 said:


> Wooowww! Excellent pairing! [emoji7]



Thank you so much Cygne!



HiEndGirl said:


> AMAZING as always peppers90 [emoji7]



I appreciate your likes and compliments HiEndGirl



Flip88 said:


> Simply put this is perfect



Thank you  Flip88!



Ladybaga said:


> You make everything look so chic! No doubt, you must be a model! You are gorgeous!



Thank you so much Ladybaga!  I'm just a dentist and mom of two kids appreciate your kind words!


----------



## PIPET83

Today im not wearing any bag only My favorite bracelet...[emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

Saturday date night with Dallet


----------



## bakeacookie

Herbag at lunch


----------



## Emerson

periogirl28 said:


> H knit dress, a favourite cashmere shawl and Argile B today. Went to have look at 2017 pre-collection. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> You look AMAZING in this H knit dress!! Can't get more elegant than this!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523748
> 
> View attachment 3523749


----------



## Perfect Day

peppers90 said:


> I found a gentleman to make a custom Hima belt - here's today's set with Farandole.  Happy Friday - feels like summer out!
> 
> View attachment 3524867
> View attachment 3524865


Hima croc [emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

hermesBB said:


> My neutral days ~~~
> Etoupe Kelly 28
> Chanel reissue
> Vintage Chanel pearl and gripoix necklace
> Fred aviator
> View attachment 3524533


Loving that etoupe kelly. Especially with the ghw... [emoji7] 


PIPET83 said:


> All black with My BIrkin sellier..[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524170


That karlito double take - case and charm i cant help but stare lol. And with the black B ... So classy!


Stacy31 said:


> Oh Hermes Evelyne....where have you been all of my life??? On my way to work


You really rock that Evelyne well i like how you made it look eye catching but without looking like you made effort? If you get me lol . Casual but cool!


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> I found a gentleman to make a custom Hima belt - here's today's set with Farandole.  Happy Friday - feels like summer out!
> 
> View attachment 3524867
> View attachment 3524865


That is gorgeous Peppers!!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

On my way to take my boys to breakfast--hands free evie a must.  First wear of this csgm.  I have noticed it's a little rougher in texture.


----------



## periogirl28

Started my Christmas shopping at one of London's beautiful arcades. Rouge Grenat Evercolour Cherche Midi. Happy Weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Started my Christmas shopping at one of London's beautiful arcades. Rouge Grenat Evercolour Cherche Midi. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3526640


Wow - dod you post this in the Fur and Hermes thread? I insist !!!


----------



## chica727

Ladies night out.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chica727

Ladies night ouf

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Though sometimes I "misunderstood" the time on kelly watch and it always flap to the back side, I still love it so much.


----------



## LaChocolat

Relaxing after the Santa Claus parade with my cheerful baby.


----------



## Myrkur

Taking miss Kelly out again


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> Taking miss Kelly out again
> 
> View attachment 3527739



You and miss Kelly look beautiful.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> I found a gentleman to make a custom Hima belt - here's today's set with Farandole.  Happy Friday - feels like summer out!
> 
> View attachment 3524867
> View attachment 3524865


Just magical!!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You and miss Kelly look beautiful.



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## hclubfan

LaChocolat said:


> View attachment 3527628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing after the Santa Claus parade with my cheerful baby.


So darn cute, LaChocolat!! Were you freezing while watching it?!


----------



## LaChocolat

hclubfan said:


> So darn cute, LaChocolat!! Were you freezing while watching it?!



Aw thanks so much!   Yes, it was super cold. I was a good sport about it though, and told my three year old Santa brought the cold and snow with him from the North Pole. We were truly lucky --that was our first cold day of the season.


----------



## peppers90

hclubfan said:


> That is gorgeous Peppers!!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Just magical!!!!



Thank you so much hclubfan and IF!!


----------



## Berliner Cat

Myrkur said:


> Taking miss Kelly out again
> 
> View attachment 3527739



Wow,
So beautiful! I am a fan of your outfit  I want a black Kelly in the future  I also your short boots very much. It looks similar to the LV Wunderland...


----------



## ipodgirl

enjoying the new SF MOMA today


----------



## Myrkur

Berliner Cat said:


> Wow,
> So beautiful! I am a fan of your outfit  I want a black Kelly in the future  I also your short boots very much. It looks similar to the LV Wunderland...



Thank you! Me too, black Kelly in box or maybe Swift again [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dessertfirst

ipodgirl said:


> View attachment 3528413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoying the new SF MOMA today


Such a beautiful classic bag.


----------



## Young1987

Myrkur said:


> Taking miss Kelly out again
> 
> View attachment 3527739


Beautiful!!! What size is your Kelly? I'm looking for a black Togo 35 (or maybe 32)... trying to decide.


----------



## Myrkur

Young1987 said:


> Beautiful!!! What size is your Kelly? I'm looking for a black Togo 35 (or maybe 32)... trying to decide.



Thank you! It's 32, the perfect size for my frame (5'5) 35 would be too big for me.


----------



## CClovesbags

New here! Just want to share my new catch of the day. [emoji4]


----------



## ipodgirl

dessertfirst said:


> Such a beautiful classic bag.



Thank you!


----------



## beesh

hermesBB said:


> My neutral days ~~~
> Etoupe Kelly 28
> Chanel reissue
> Vintage Chanel pearl and gripoix necklace
> Fred aviator
> View attachment 3524533


love the kelly in etoupe w ghw


----------



## LadyCupid

peppers90 said:


> I found a gentleman to make a custom Hima belt - here's today's set with Farandole.  Happy Friday - feels like summer out!
> 
> View attachment 3524867
> View attachment 3524865


I came back and drool at this picture many times (both IG and TPF). Perfect 10!!


----------



## LadyCupid

PIPET83 said:


> All black with My BIrkin sellier..[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524170


You are looking mighty hot here!! Love your whole ensemble.


----------



## Gina123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600



You look fantastic in neutral colors! And congrats again on the raisin K. 
[emoji8]


----------



## MegumiX

Hat Trick said:


> Amethyst croc
> and I like your Jungle Love shirt as well.


Thanks Hat Trick. You are awesome for spotting my Jungle Love shirt!!! i wasn't expect anyone would know this only True Hermes junkie can lol.


----------



## MegumiX

So I wanted to share What's in my Birkin today. I haven't seen a What's in my Hermes bag topic they have one on Chanel box so just posted here. Thanks for letting me share, I'm curious about how you gỉrls fit things into your beautiful hermes bags. So here goes,

Things i cannot leave the house without. I was surprised to see how much my Birkin 35 can take. Only it was too heavy for me to carry.

My iPad. iPhone
Keys
Handcream (La mer)
Fragrance (i have this refillable fragrance container from Dior absolutely perfect for your bag)
Lipsticks (at least 3 shades, I know, i'm a lipstick girl - Tomford huge huge fan)
Suncream (Decleor)
Wallet (Dior)
Mint
Foundation (Tomford), Powder (Geurlain love the packaging)
My sunglasses - Cartier (is missing from the scene coz i left it in the car)


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

MegumiX said:


> So I wanted to share What's in my Birkin today. I haven't seen a What's in my Hermes bag topic they have one on Chanel box so just posted here. Thanks for letting me share, I'm curious about how you gỉrls fit things into your beautiful hermes bags. So here goes,
> 
> Things i cannot leave the house without. I was surprised to see how much my Birkin 35 can take. Only it was too heavy for me to carry.
> 
> My iPad. iPhone
> Keys
> Handcream (La mer)
> Fragrance (i have this refillable fragrance container from Dior absolutely perfect for your bag)
> Lipsticks (at least 3 shades at a time, I know, i'm a lipstick girl - Tomford huge huge fan)
> Suncream (Decleor)
> Wallet (Dior)
> Mint
> Foundation (Tomford), Powder (Geurlain love the packaging)
> My sunglasses - Cartier (is missing from the scene coz i left it in the car)
> View attachment 3529365
> View attachment 3529367



Hi!

Great shots!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chica727

Double sens in action today. I love how casual and inconspicuous this bag is. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ipodgirl

MegumiX said:


> So I wanted to share What's in my Birkin today. I haven't seen a What's in my Hermes bag topic they have one on Chanel box so just posted here. Thanks for letting me share, I'm curious about how you gỉrls fit things into your beautiful hermes bags. So here goes,
> 
> Things i cannot leave the house without. I was surprised to see how much my Birkin 35 can take. Only it was too heavy for me to carry.
> 
> My iPad. iPhone
> Keys
> Handcream (La mer)
> Fragrance (i have this refillable fragrance container from Dior absolutely perfect for your bag)
> Lipsticks (at least 3 shades, I know, i'm a lipstick girl - Tomford huge huge fan)
> Suncream (Decleor)
> Wallet (Dior)
> Mint
> Foundation (Tomford), Powder (Geurlain love the packaging)
> My sunglasses - Cartier (is missing from the scene coz i left it in the car)
> View attachment 3529365
> View attachment 3529367



Ooo thanks for sharing! Great post! I'll do one later today too. I try to carry less cz it gets so heavy, but always end up carrying tons lol


----------



## Yatan

The Dutch way.... Took my new to me Birkin on the bicycle to work


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## galuchat

ShadowComet said:


> Adding the 13mm belt as the shoulder strap for my KP
> View attachment 3502880


great idea!


----------



## peppers90

yodaling1 said:


> I came back and drool at this picture many times (both IG and TPF). Perfect 10!!



Thank you so much yodaling!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My new Constance 24 Epsom Blue Agate thanks to the best SA in Charlotte.


----------



## LadyCupid

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Constance 24 Epsom Blue Agate thanks to the best SA in Charlotte.


Is the interior of the constance 24 gris mouette?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

yodaling1 said:


> Is the interior of the constance 24 gris mouette?


Yep! Definitely gray. Never seen Gris Mouette in any other bag, but is looks like a beautiful true gray inside. I can take a pic if you want? Just let me know.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep! Definitely gray. Never seen Gris Mouette in any other bag, but is looks like a beautiful true gray inside. I can take a pic if you want? Just let me know.


Yes!!!!!!!! Pics!!!!!!! Woot woot!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yep! Definitely gray. Never seen Gris Mouette in any other bag, but is looks like a beautiful true gray inside. I can take a pic if you want? Just let me know.


Yes please. Take a pic with the flap open with natural light if you can. Thank you. I believe the inside the gris mouette as that is the only color combo i know with constance in agate that I have seen from the resellers IG.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

yodaling1 said:


> Yes please. Take a pic with the flap open with natural light if you can. Thank you. I believe the inside the gris mouette as that is the only color combo i know with constance in agate that I have seen from the resellers IG.



In order to do natural light, I will definitely post tomorrow for you guys! ❤️


----------



## LadyCupid

NikkisABagGirl said:


> In order to do natural light, I will definitely post tomorrow for you guys! ❤️


Thank you in advance again.


----------



## tabbi001

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Constance 24 Epsom Blue Agate thanks to the best SA in Charlotte.


It's so gorgeous!!!! More pictures please


----------



## Sienna220

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Constance 24 Epsom Blue Agate thanks to the best SA in Charlotte.


LOVE your new Constance !


----------



## Sienna220

chica727 said:


> View attachment 3529438
> 
> Double sens in action today. I love how casual and inconspicuous this bag is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


I agree completely !  great color choices ! !


----------



## Meta

MegumiX said:


> So I wanted to share What's in my Birkin today. I haven't seen a What's in my Hermes bag topic they have one on Chanel box so just posted here. Thanks for letting me share, I'm curious about how you gỉrls fit things into your beautiful hermes bags. So here goes,
> 
> Things i cannot leave the house without. I was surprised to see how much my Birkin 35 can take. Only it was too heavy for me to carry.
> 
> My iPad. iPhone
> Keys
> Handcream (La mer)
> Fragrance (i have this refillable fragrance container from Dior absolutely perfect for your bag)
> Lipsticks (at least 3 shades, I know, i'm a lipstick girl - Tomford huge huge fan)
> Suncream (Decleor)
> Wallet (Dior)
> Mint
> Foundation (Tomford), Powder (Geurlain love the packaging)
> My sunglasses - Cartier (is missing from the scene coz i left it in the car)
> View attachment 3529365
> View attachment 3529367


There is a What's in your Bag thread. Would be great if you could post there too!


----------



## dessertfirst

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Constance 24 Epsom Blue Agate thanks to the best SA in Charlotte.


----------



## dessertfirst

LOVE THIS BAG AND COLOR!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Constance 24 Epsom Blue Agate thanks to the best SA in Charlotte.



Haven't been on this thread in a few weeks and what a gorgeous welcome back, thanks to you and your breath-taking C24 pic!!! Would love to see the inside of it too.


----------



## dessert1st

periogirl28 said:


> Started my Christmas shopping at one of London's beautiful arcades. Rouge Grenat Evercolour Cherche Midi. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3526640



Love the look! Classic and spectacular!


----------



## dessert1st

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Constance 24 Epsom Blue Agate thanks to the best SA in Charlotte.



Fantastic! Color is great and it's such a good bag.  Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

dessert1st said:


> Love the look! Classic and spectacular!


Oh er thank you so much!


----------



## CClovesbags

Leaving to go to our in laws for the big Thanksgiving feast with a quick what's in my bag.
Pic 1: wallet, car key, sunglasses, lotion and my favorite Tesla pouches (highly recommended)
Pic2: my girl and boy packed for me when I wasn't looking [emoji847]
Happy Thanksgiving!![emoji884]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tabbi001 said:


> It's so gorgeous!!!! More pictures please





Sienna220 said:


> LOVE your new Constance !





dessertfirst said:


> LOVE THIS BAG AND COLOR!!!!!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't been on this thread in a few weeks and what a gorgeous welcome back, thanks to you and your breath-taking C24 pic!!! Would love to see the inside of it too.





dessert1st said:


> Fantastic! Color is great and it's such a good bag.  Congrats!





mp4 said:


> Agate is very pretty!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic beauty!!!  Congrats!



Thanks so much everyone. I am definitely in love with this bag. I was so surprised to be offered a Constance because I have been waiting on a Birkin. Any B30 will do. Hehe! Anyway, I went to the USC game and was tailgating all day and my phone was dead, when I got home that night I saw a message from SA. I was so shocked and texted him back at 11pm. I probably should have waited, but I was so wanting it. I just said YES! But then next day, he said it might be gone, he would let me know. I got the call and I ran down there, but had to work (why does work get in the way of everything) hehe! Sorry for long story, but just felt like this one was meant to be and I love when it works out that way. I kept thanking my SA for thinking of me, he is so amazing. I will post more pics soon, working on Thanksgiving prep right now.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CClovesbags said:


> Leaving to go to our in laws for the big Thanksgiving feast with a quick what's in my bag.
> Pic 1: wallet, car key, sunglasses, lotion and my favorite Tesla pouches (highly recommended)
> Pic2: my girl and boy packed for me when I wasn't looking [emoji847]
> Happy Thanksgiving!![emoji884]
> 
> View attachment 3530175
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530176



Gorgeousness all the way!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes!!!!!!!! Pics!!!!!!! Woot woot!!!





yodaling1 said:


> Yes please. Take a pic with the flap open with natural light if you can. Thank you. I believe the inside the gris mouette as that is the only color combo i know with constance in agate that I have seen from the resellers IG.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't been on this thread in a few weeks and what a gorgeous welcome back, thanks to you and your breath-taking C24 pic!!! Would love to see the inside of it too.



I snapped some quick pics! Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Don't know it added the old pic, here is the one from today.


----------



## EmileH

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Don't know it added the old pic, here is the one from today.



Great photos. I love your story too. What an incredible bag. Love the lining. I'm so happy for you. Happy holidays!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great photos. I love your story too. What an incredible bag. Love the lining. I'm so happy for you. Happy holidays!


Happy Holidays Hun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I snapped some quick pics! Happy Thanksgiving to all!



Stunning!! Many congrats on this beauty[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this matchup [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LadyCupid

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I snapped some quick pics! Happy Thanksgiving to all!


That is beautiful and a great picture!! It is a beautiful bag. Thank you. Enjoy it to the max and Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Sienna220

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I am definitely in love with this bag. I was so surprised to be offered a Constance because I have been waiting on a Birkin. Any B30 will do. Hehe! Anyway, I went to the USC game and was tailgating all day and my phone was dead, when I got home that night I saw a message from SA. I was so shocked and texted him back at 11pm. I probably should have waited, but I was so wanting it. I just said YES! But then next day, he said it might be gone, he would let me know. I got the call and I ran down there, but had to work (why does work get in the way of everything) hehe! Sorry for long story, but just felt like this one was meant to be and I love when it works out that way. I kept thanking my SA for thinking of me, he is so amazing. I will post more pics soon, working on Thanksgiving prep right now.


I know what you mean !  but definitely meant to be !  so beautiful on you in the picture ! !! glad your SA was such a darling to get it for you !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chica727

Hands free kind of day. Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chica727

Hands free kind of a day. Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nvie

Charniere Cachemire Fleuri in Romantique


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Borrowed a friend's Halzan just for the pic (; Love this bag!! Really want one for myself!


----------



## periogirl28

I hope everyone who celebrates had a Happy Thanksgiving! Me yesterday, today I am home trying to avoid Black Friday sales.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Thanks again everyone! I am sorry but can't figure multi-quote on my cellphone!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> I hope everyone who celebrates had a Happy Thanksgiving! Me yesterday, today I am home trying to avoid Black Friday sales.
> 
> View attachment 3530557


Looking great,love the shoes. I avoid the craziness with Black Friday also.


----------



## Real Authentication

Beautiful [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Gina123

MegumiX said:


> So I wanted to share What's in my Birkin today. I haven't seen a What's in my Hermes bag topic they have one on Chanel box so just posted here. Thanks for letting me share, I'm curious about how you gỉrls fit things into your beautiful hermes bags. So here goes,
> 
> Things i cannot leave the house without. I was surprised to see how much my Birkin 35 can take. Only it was too heavy for me to carry.
> 
> My iPad. iPhone
> Keys
> Handcream (La mer)
> Fragrance (i have this refillable fragrance container from Dior absolutely perfect for your bag)
> Lipsticks (at least 3 shades, I know, i'm a lipstick girl - Tomford huge huge fan)
> Suncream (Decleor)
> Wallet (Dior)
> Mint
> Foundation (Tomford), Powder (Geurlain love the packaging)
> My sunglasses - Cartier (is missing from the scene coz i left it in the car)
> View attachment 3529365
> View attachment 3529367



Wow, I can see why your bag can get heavy to carry! Only time I stuff my bag with iPad & I phone & makeup bag and etc is when I'm traveling. Otherwise, I limit what I carry inside my bag.

Thanks for sharing! [emoji177]


----------



## Gina123

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I am definitely in love with this bag. I was so surprised to be offered a Constance because I have been waiting on a Birkin. Any B30 will do. Hehe! Anyway, I went to the USC game and was tailgating all day and my phone was dead, when I got home that night I saw a message from SA. I was so shocked and texted him back at 11pm. I probably should have waited, but I was so wanting it. I just said YES! But then next day, he said it might be gone, he would let me know. I got the call and I ran down there, but had to work (why does work get in the way of everything) hehe! Sorry for long story, but just felt like this one was meant to be and I love when it works out that way. I kept thanking my SA for thinking of me, he is so amazing. I will post more pics soon, working on Thanksgiving prep right now.



I'm so happy for you and many congrats!!! Blue agate is a gorgeous color.

I managed to pick up a Constance wallet in the same color. [emoji7]
View attachment 3530798


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Gina123 said:


> I'm so happy for you and many congrats!!! Blue agate is a gorgeous color.
> 
> I managed to pick up a Constance wallet in the same color. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3530798



Your Constance is beautiful! Is it with GHW? Sorry I can't see the hardware color clearly on my phone


----------



## jssl1688

Hope everyone had a great thanksgivings. Me with red b and matching ballerina flats.


----------



## monasoupe

Yatan said:


> The Dutch way.... Took my new to me Birkin on the bicycle to work
> 
> View attachment 3529498


Love this! Biking with a Birkin!


----------



## heifer

I'm out of control, my SA called me yesterday that this beauty had arrived to the store and I couldn't let her go... I now have two bags in the same colour and combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji534][emoji534][emoji534]


----------



## renet

heifer said:


> View attachment 3531338
> 
> I'm out of control, my SA called me yesterday that this beauty had arrived to the store and I couldn't let her go... I now have two bags in the same colour and combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji534][emoji534][emoji534]



[emoji23] your other bag also a Birkin and same size too? 
Congratulations still! Gorgeous bag  [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sterre

heifer said:


> View attachment 3531338
> 
> I'm out of control, my SA called me yesterday that this beauty had arrived to the store and I couldn't let her go... I now have two bags in the same colour and combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji534][emoji534][emoji534]



Wow congrats! Your other was the RT K32, right? I would so do the same! If you love the colour buy it and both styles [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## anpanmanlover

heifer said:


> View attachment 3531338
> 
> I'm out of control, my SA called me yesterday that this beauty had arrived to the store and I couldn't let her go... I now have two bags in the same colour and combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji534][emoji534][emoji534]


SO beautiful bag. Congrats


----------



## PIPET83

RC B40 ready to go. [emoji16]


----------



## cremel

periogirl28 said:


> I hope everyone who celebrates had a Happy Thanksgiving! Me yesterday, today I am home trying to avoid Black Friday sales.
> 
> View attachment 3530557



Loooooove your fur jacket.


----------



## cremel

heifer said:


> View attachment 3531338
> 
> I'm out of control, my SA called me yesterday that this beauty had arrived to the store and I couldn't let her go... I now have two bags in the same colour and combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji534][emoji534][emoji534]



It's beautiful!!!


----------



## periogirl28

cremel said:


> Loooooove your fur jacket.


Thank you!


----------



## DreamingPink

nvie said:


> Charniere Cachemire Fleuri in Romantique
> 
> View attachment 3530478



We are bracelet twins! You look great with it!!


----------



## DreamingPink

CClovesbags said:


> Leaving to go to our in laws for the big Thanksgiving feast with a quick what's in my bag.
> Pic 1: wallet, car key, sunglasses, lotion and my favorite Tesla pouches (highly recommended)
> Pic2: my girl and boy packed for me when I wasn't looking [emoji847]
> Happy Thanksgiving!![emoji884]
> 
> View attachment 3530175
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530176



My toddler would totally do the same and I'd find so many cars in my bag!! Isn't it the cutest act


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CClovesbags said:


> Leaving to go to our in laws for the big Thanksgiving feast with a quick what's in my bag.
> Pic 1: wallet, car key, sunglasses, lotion and my favorite Tesla pouches (highly recommended)
> Pic2: my girl and boy packed for me when I wasn't looking [emoji847]
> Happy Thanksgiving!![emoji884]
> 
> View attachment 3530175
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530176


Lol so adorable! The bag and the fact the kids added their entertainment inside! [emoji13]


----------



## xxDxx

Happy weekend [emoji322][emoji898]


----------



## LadyCupid

xxDxx said:


> Happy weekend [emoji322][emoji898]
> 
> View attachment 3531600


Happy Weekend to you too!!


----------



## LadyCupid

periogirl28 said:


> I hope everyone who celebrates had a Happy Thanksgiving! Me yesterday, today I am home trying to avoid Black Friday sales.
> 
> View attachment 3530557


You carried the whole look well. Is that rose shocking Kelly by any chance?


----------



## periogirl28

yodaling1 said:


> You carried the whole look well. Is that rose shocking Kelly by any chance?



Thank you. It's Fuchsia Chevre.


----------



## LadyCupid

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. It's Fuchsia Chevre.


That is so pretty. Which year was it from?


----------



## periogirl28

yodaling1 said:


> That is so pretty. Which year was it from?



It's not new and has been with me a while. [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

Thanksgiving:  31 Trim in Torquoise, 120 Farandole, Silver CDC bacelet and Mallard side showing on Behapi GHW


----------



## luckylove

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3531705
> 
> Thanksgiving:  31 Trim in Torquoise, 120 Farandole, Silver CDC bacelet and Mallard side showing on Behapi GHW



Such a great photo of you! I love the turquoise on you!


----------



## Berliner Cat

heifer said:


> View attachment 3531338
> 
> I'm out of control, my SA called me yesterday that this beauty had arrived to the store and I couldn't let her go... I now have two bags in the same colour and combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji534][emoji534][emoji534]



Congratulations!! Is the color rouge tomato?


----------



## bobkat1991

luckylove said:


> Such a great photo of you! I love the turquoise on you!


Thank you, luckylove!


----------



## labellavita27

alismarr said:


> View attachment 3513561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shopping on a busy Saturday in town.



What color is this bag?


----------



## nadineluv

heifer said:


> View attachment 3531338
> 
> I'm out of control, my SA called me yesterday that this beauty had arrived to the store and I couldn't let her go... I now have two bags in the same colour and combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji534][emoji534][emoji534]



Oh my!!! Love rouge tomate! I can see how you own two!! Lucky you!! Would love to see mod shots!!!!


----------



## alismarr

labellavita27 said:


> What color is this bag?



Rubis.


----------



## thyme

action pic from shopping yesterday....have a good Sunday all..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> action pic from shopping yesterday....have a good Sunday all..
> 
> View attachment 3532069



*chincac*, I always look forward to your action pics ~ you have a consistent history of looking amazing! This pic is no exception and your Constance plus shoes are perfect together.


----------



## atomic110

Just trying to catch a Pikachu with my own "pocket"evi [emoji23] Be happy everyone!


----------



## renet

atomic110 said:


> Just trying to catch a Pikachu with my own "pocket"evi [emoji23] Be happy everyone!



Cute! [emoji13]


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I always look forward to your action pics ~ you have a consistent history of looking amazing! This pic is no exception and your Constance plus shoes are perfect together.



*Vigee*  good to see you! thank you. in fact i think you are the one who always look impeccable, classy and stylish..something i aspire too..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> *Vigee*  good to see you! thank you. in fact i think you are the one who always look impeccable, classy and stylish..something i aspire too..



Awww *chincac*, most of the time I live in sweats! Thanks so much for your kind words, girlfriend!


----------



## heifer

renet said:


> [emoji23] your other bag also a Birkin and same size too?
> Congratulations still! Gorgeous bag  [emoji7]



It's a 35 like my other B's. When he called me I couldn't say no! Hahaha


----------



## heifer

Sterre said:


> Wow congrats! Your other was the RT K32, right? I would so do the same! If you love the colour buy it and both styles [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Yes haha, I bought this one not even a month after my Kelly. I have really fallen for this colour, it works well for winter too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## heifer

Berliner Cat said:


> Congratulations!! Is the color rouge tomato?



Thank you very much, it is indeed Rouge Tomate [emoji534] my favourite "colour" after feu


----------



## heifer

nadineluv said:


> Oh my!!! Love rouge tomate! I can see how you own two!! Lucky you!! Would love to see mod shots!!!!



Will do mod shots very soon [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## PIPET83

i will show you what i got. I will show you in a few minutes...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3532684


----------



## dessertfirst

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3531705
> 
> Thanksgiving:  31 Trim in Torquoise, 120 Farandole, Silver CDC bacelet and Mallard side showing on Behapi GHW


That blue is perfect on you.


----------



## heifer

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3531705
> 
> Thanksgiving:  31 Trim in Torquoise, 120 Farandole, Silver CDC bacelet and Mallard side showing on Behapi GHW



Dear Bobkat1991,

You wear the turquoise well on you! Love how the bag matches your top! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out for the day with my Gold PM Evelyne plus a couple of 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 RG Clic's; Lin and Rose Velour.


----------



## bobkat1991

heifer said:


> Dear Bobkat1991,
> 
> You wear the turquoise well on you! Love how the bag matches your top! [emoji7][emoji4][emoji106]


Thank you heifer!  I think that torquoise/aqua is one of my "good" colors, too.  I am delighted to finally have a bag in this color!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, I always look forward to your action pics ~ you have a consistent history of looking amazing! This pic is no exception and your Constance plus shoes are perfect together.


+1 and so are you Vigee !!  Missing your action pics lately.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> I hope everyone who celebrates had a Happy Thanksgiving! Me yesterday, today I am home trying to avoid Black Friday sales.
> 
> View attachment 3530557


Simply gorgeous !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CClovesbags said:


> New here! Just want to share my new catch of the day. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528966
> View attachment 3528969


That catch looks yummy !


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Simply gorgeous !!


Many thanks dear!


----------



## birkin10600

Constance 24 bleu paon in action! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170]


----------



## CClovesbags

On my way to pick up my little girl for a tea date! [emoji4]


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1 and so are you Vigee !!  Missing your action pics lately.



thank you and agree re missing Vigee's action pics..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

birkin10600 said:


> Constance 24 bleu paon in action! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170]


Love how your CSGM matches the Constance.  Beautiful


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CClovesbags said:


> On my way to pick up my little girl for a tea date! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3534260


My heart skips a beat every time I roll up the mice to see a gorgeous H bag riding in the passenger seat !! Aren't they all beautiful ?? How can anyone fall out of love of their H bags ?


----------



## Rami00

My fav clutch in argile color.


----------



## Evita98

Finally found this scarf!
Have a good evening ^^


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CClovesbags said:


> On my way to pick up my little girl for a tea date! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3534260


Cute combo! Gold birkin, the twilly with a touch of blue on the ends to match the blue in the rodeo charm[emoji7]  i spot a H scarf too lol


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out for the day with my Gold PM Evelyne plus a couple of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533323
> View attachment 3533325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG Clic's; Lin and Rose Velour. [emoji813]


Nice to see the RG pink clic clac in action! I have requested this exact one and PM size too as a xmas pressie from the hubby[emoji13]


----------



## CClovesbags

PurseOnFleek said:


> Cute combo! Gold birkin, the twilly with a touch of blue on the ends to match the blue in the rodeo charm[emoji7]  i spot a H scarf too lol



Aw, thank you [emoji4] I'm full on H lately. Kind of crazy. My 5 year-old loves the rodeo charm and she made me get a rose azalee in MM, calling it mommy and baby ponies


----------



## chica727

Evita98 said:


> Finally found this scarf!
> Have a good evening ^^


So gorgeous. What is it called?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CClovesbags said:


> Aw, thank you [emoji4] I'm full on H lately. Kind of crazy. My 5 year-old loves the rodeo charm and she made me get a rose azalee in MM, calling it mommy and baby ponies


Ooo beautiful i love the rose colour on a rodeo charm  i recently bought a grigri rodeo which has the rose colour for the horsie hair[emoji1]


----------



## renet

CClovesbags said:


> Aw, thank you [emoji4] I'm full on H lately. Kind of crazy. My 5 year-old loves the rodeo charm and she made me get a rose azalee in MM, calling it mommy and baby ponies



[emoji23] Kids are always so adorable with their words.


----------



## tabbi001

birkin10600 said:


> Constance 24 bleu paon in action! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170]


Everything is perfect together!


----------



## Berliner Cat

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! Me too, black Kelly in box or maybe Swift again [emoji7][emoji177]



May I ask you where your coat is from? Burberry? I like it very much


----------



## birkin10600

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love how your CSGM matches the Constance.  Beautiful





tabbi001 said:


> Everything is perfect together!



Thank you for your lovely comments! [emoji7]


----------



## cjwang

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I snapped some quick pics! Happy Thanksgiving to all!
> 
> i have the reverse birkin! gris mouette outside, blue agate inside!


----------



## bobkat1991

birkin10600 said:


> Constance 24 bleu paon in action! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170]


I just ADORE the matchy matchy going on between Constance and shawl!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fav clutch in argile color.


This picture makes me melt. Argyle is such a pretty classy color. I love it too. You took a very beautiful pic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## classie

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fav clutch in argile color.



So pretty [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

bobkat1991 said:


> I just ADORE the matchy matchy going on between Constance and shawl!!!



Thank you dear! [emoji173]


----------



## Rami00

yodaling1 said:


> This picture makes me melt. Argyle is such a pretty classy color. I love it too. You took a very beautiful pic.


Thank you babe! I love this color so much, no brain-er...goes with everything.


----------



## Creammia

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fav clutch in argile color.


The color is gorgeous ~~ luv it


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fav clutch in argile color.



Rami I love this pic - looks like an editorial pic [emoji7][emoji7]... Love being twinsies with you on this perfect amazing color [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

When three is not a crowd [emoji3]


----------



## Livia1

eternallove4bag said:


> When three is not a crowd [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535979



Gorgeous trio!


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> When three is not a crowd [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535979



Wow!! Love them all. What's the colour of the left one at the back? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> When three is not a crowd [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535979



Beautiful! Malachite, rouge casque and gris mouette?


----------



## LadyCupid

eternallove4bag said:


> When three is not a crowd [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535979


Very nice family. Definitely not a crowd.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you everyone for liking my pic[emoji8][emoji8]



Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous trio!


Thank you so much Livia[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Natalie j said:


> Wow!! Love them all. What's the colour of the left one at the back? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you Natalie [emoji8]... It's etain B35, malachite B30 and Rouge Casque B30... All with GHW [emoji173]️



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! Malachite, rouge casque and gris mouette?


Thank you dear Pocektbook Pup[emoji8]... It's etain! Sorry forgot to write the colors!



yodaling1 said:


> Very nice family. Definitely not a crowd.



Thank you so much yodaling[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## nuaimi

periogirl28 said:


> A little late, Iris Birkin in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508881



I love your style.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> When three is not a crowd [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535979


They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> They are all so gorgeous!



Thank you so much NikkisABagGirl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> When three is not a crowd [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535979



That's the truth!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

birkin10600 said:


> Constance 24 bleu paon in action! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170]



Everything in this photo is perfection! 



CClovesbags said:


> On my way to pick up my little girl for a tea date! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3534260



Beautiful classic! Enjoy tea


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> That's the truth!!



Thank you so much peppers [emoji8]


----------



## Evita98

chica727 said:


> So gorgeous. What is it called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Sorry ㅠㅜ
I don't know what is it
Even throw away the name tag.


----------



## CClovesbags

At a Tesla-Tiffany event


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

CClovesbags said:


> At a Tesla-Tiffany event
> 
> View attachment 3536623
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536624



Hi!

Beautiful pictures! Love the shot with the macarons!

You wouldn't happen to have any information on the right picture that can be partially seen in your second picture? Or maybe have an additional picture where it can be seen completely?

Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## periogirl28

Using my Roulis, love this bag for everyday, it fits everything I need.


----------



## Livia1

periogirl28 said:


> Using my Roulis, love this bag for everyday, it fits everything I need.
> View attachment 3536762



Gorgeous Roulis!


----------



## CClovesbags

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Beautiful pictures! Love the shot with the macarons!
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have any information on the right picture that can be partially seen in your second picture? Or maybe have an additional picture where it can be seen completely?
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Hello, 
I'm sorry, I don't have any info on the night time city view picture but when I go to the store next week. I will try to remember to ask [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Using my Roulis, love this bag for everyday, it fits everything I need.
> View attachment 3536762



Gosh I love that bag! I find it so easy to carry too! You look beautiful periogirl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh I love that bag! I find it so easy to carry too! You look beautiful periogirl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you my dear eternal!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you my dear eternal!



[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HPassion

periogirl28 said:


> Using my Roulis, love this bag for everyday, it fits everything I need.
> View attachment 3536762


Its such a pretty color! Please share color and leather if you dont mind


----------



## periogirl28

HPassion said:


> Its such a pretty color! Please share color and leather if you dont mind


Sure! It's Rouge Vif Fjord. Thank you!


----------



## peppers90

Feeling festive in Kachinas and 28bbk


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Feeling festive in Kachinas and 28bbk
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537074
> View attachment 3537073



What a beautiful CW of kachinas peppers! You look absolutely fabulous![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

CClovesbags said:


> Hello,
> I'm sorry, I don't have any info on the night time city view picture but when I go to the store next week. I will try to remember to ask [emoji4]



Hi!

That would be most awesome, thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Luxzenith

Wearing my Brasil maxi twilly as a necklace and my Hapi triple tour bracelet as a skinny belt (this triple tour bracelet has 2 colors, one side is black, the other side is brown)


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> Wearing my Brasil maxi twilly as a necklace and my Hapi triple tour bracelet as a skinny belt (this triple tour bracelet has 2 colors, one side is black, the other side is brown)


Wow even your bracelet has double function for you! Thats value for money[emoji6]


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow even your bracelet has double function for you! Thats value for money[emoji6]



Oh, I like double-sides colors, and items that can be multifunctional from Hermes.. 

I also often wear scarves as tops. Yesterday, wearing my 140x 140 cm scarf as a long top.


----------



## smallfry

eternallove4bag said:


> When three is not a crowd [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535979



Just gorgeous, you've got such great taste, love all three [emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

smallfry said:


> Just gorgeous, you've got such great taste, love all three [emoji173]️



Thank you so much smallfry[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Ladybaga

birkin10600 said:


> Constance 24 bleu paon in action! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170]


This is GORGEOUS!  Everything about your outfit is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3531705
> 
> Thanksgiving:  31 Trim in Torquoise, 120 Farandole, Silver CDC bacelet and Mallard side showing on Behapi GHW


You look so pretty! I love these colors on you!!! That Trim in Turquoise is AMAZING!


----------



## AvrilShower

On the train to Budapest. Happy holidays, dear friends! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## renet

AvrilShower said:


> On the train to Budapest. Happy holidays, dear friends! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537533



[emoji106] Happy Holidays! [emoji319]


----------



## asterificious

Rouge Casaque behapi with GHW paired with celine knot bracelet (*^^*)


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> On the train to Budapest. Happy holidays, dear friends! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537533


Happy holidays! Beautiful companion [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



asterificious said:


> Rouge Casaque behapi with GHW paired with celine knot bracelet (*^^*)
> 
> View attachment 3537667


Stunning and elegant[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Freckles1

Packed to the gills!!! DD birthday shopping in Chicago!!


----------



## doctor_top

Ghillies in deauville today


----------



## PurseOnFleek

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3537767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghillies in deauville today


Stunning photo! [emoji41]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Miss raisin with my cavalleria d'etriers shawl today. Going to pick out Christmas wreaths. With my luxeleathercrafts charm.


----------



## doctor_top

PurseOnFleek said:


> Stunning photo! [emoji41]


Thank you , nice to meet you


----------



## hbr

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Miss raisin with my cavalleria d'etriers shawl today. Going to pick out Christmas wreaths. With my luxeleathercrafts charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537794



Lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Miss raisin with my cavalleria d'etriers shawl today. Going to pick out Christmas wreaths. With my luxeleathercrafts charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537794



Cousins on the shawl [emoji8]... You look super elegant dear PbP[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love your raisin K! Overall look is perfect!


----------



## EmileH

hbr said:


> Lovely [emoji173]️





eternallove4bag said:


> Cousins on the shawl [emoji8]... You look super elegant dear PbP[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love your raisin K! Overall look is perfect!



Thank you both. Success! Wreaths are up, candles in the windows. Tomorrow we tackle the tree.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you both. Success! Wreaths are up, candles in the windows. Tomorrow we tackle the tree.



Yay!!! I bet it's all going to be fabulous! Hoping to see an action picture of one of your amazing bags around the holiday decorations [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## jssl1688

Today is an RC kinda day. Feeling festive with red


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking my Rodeo PM out on my SDJ...


----------



## Nerja

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3537767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghillies in deauville today


Fabulous photo!  You rock the entire scene!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Prada Prince said:


> Taking my Rodeo PM out on my SDJ...
> 
> View attachment 3538011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538013


I feel like the rodeo really suits the ysl totes. I have a shopping tote in bottle green and i feel my rodeo suits that more than my kelly!


----------



## renet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Miss raisin with my cavalleria d'etriers shawl today. Going to pick out Christmas wreaths. With my luxeleathercrafts charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537794



You look good! Enjoy xmas shopping! I love this holiday season! [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Took my new kelly out to visit family and run some errands [emoji5]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Miss raisin with my cavalleria d'etriers shawl today. Going to pick out Christmas wreaths. With my luxeleathercrafts charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537794



PbP, gorgeous outfit !!! You are so ready for winter.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Prada Prince said:


> Taking my Rodeo PM out on my SDJ...
> 
> View attachment 3538011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538013



Prada prince, where is your precious B35? I still recall your story.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3537767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghillies in deauville today



This is such a pretty photo !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

chkpfbeliever said:


> Prada prince, where is your precious B35? I still recall your story.



It's a B40, and I posted an action pic in here a few weeks ago I think haha...


----------



## l.ch.

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3537767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghillies in deauville today


This photo is just perfection! You look so relaxed. 
Oh, how I miss living by the sea...


----------



## HiEndGirl

Out with my Pico18 trench today to go Xmas shopping for DH.

View attachment 3538323


----------



## suziez

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Miss raisin with my cavalleria d'etriers shawl today. Going to pick out Christmas wreaths. With my luxeleathercrafts charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537794


You look fabulous.  Love everything about your outfit...


----------



## kaorujo

Shopping with my Blue Jean Birkin...


----------



## suziez

HiEndGirl said:


> Out with my Pico18 trench today to go Xmas shopping for DH.
> 
> View attachment 3538323


Looks terrific


----------



## ms piggy

Rose Dragee Kelly Longue and Jardin de Leila shawl for a recent wedding lunch reception in late spring Sydney and the stunning view overlooking the bay in beautiful weather.


----------



## classie

ms piggy said:


> Rose Dragee Kelly Longue and Jardin Leila shawl for a recent wedding lunch reception in late spring Sydney and the stunning view overlooking the bay in beautiful weather.
> 
> View attachment 3538357
> View attachment 3538361



Very pretty [emoji7][emoji7] Nice shawl!


----------



## agumila

With my K32 Contour in Paris. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## EmileH

agumila said:


> With my K32 Contour in Paris. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3538476



Fabulous photo!!!


----------



## birkin10600

My Birkin30 Soleil in phw in action![emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## Prada Prince

My Birkin 40 Noir Clemence with PHW with a GM Rodeo and a Paddock...


----------



## eternallove4bag

I love this bag!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
... Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## HiEndGirl

suziez said:


> Looks terrific



Thanks Suzie's [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ms piggy said:


> Rose Dragee Kelly Longue and Jardin de Leila shawl for a recent wedding lunch reception in late spring Sydney and the stunning view overlooking the bay in beautiful weather.
> 
> View attachment 3538357
> View attachment 3538361





agumila said:


> With my K32 Contour in Paris. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3538476



Wow such gorgeous views to wake up to this morning! Thanks for sharing ladies. 
@ms piggy ~ this is such a beautiful H and the soft rose pink is tdf [emoji7]
@agumila ~ both you and your bag look right at home in this pict [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HiEndGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Happy Sunday everyone!



Love the contrast handles! And you have coordinated your accessories perfectly. Looks like you have a bag insert?


----------



## eternallove4bag

HiEndGirl said:


> Love the contrast handles! And you have coordinated your accessories perfectly. Looks like you have a bag insert?



Thank you HiEndGirl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Yes I use Mai Tai insert. I am a huge fan of inserts to keep things organized! Btw I love your picotin! You totally rock it always!


----------



## pazt

Out and about checking out the new Maserati SUV carrying my grizzly Birkin


----------



## shyla14

Holiday Mood[emoji268]☃️
	

		
			
		

		
	




RC Birkin Pine Green ClicClac


----------



## birkin10600

Can't get enough of this Birkin Soleil size 30. Here's another action shot! 
 thanks for letting me share. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## shyla14

birkin10600 said:


> My Birkin30 Soleil in phw in action![emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



Love this color.


----------



## birkin10600

shyla14 said:


> Love this color.



Thank you sweetie! [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## renet

agumila said:


> With my K32 Contour in Paris. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3538476


Nice view and beautiful bag! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bella2015

shyla14 said:


> Holiday Mood[emoji268]☃️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538721
> 
> 
> RC Birkin Pine Green ClicClac



Love love love the color!


----------



## renet

birkin10600 said:


> Can't get enough of this Birkin Soleil size 30. Here's another action shot!
> thanks for letting me share. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



Congratulations on your new to you gorgeous B! [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## DreamingPink

heifer said:


> TAKING MY BABY [emoji64] OUT ON A SUNNY DAY IN GERMANY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508143



Your bag is stunning! May I ask what size and color is your K?


----------



## MommyDaze

Evie on her way to the "Happiest place on earth."


----------



## PurseOnFleek

birkin10600 said:


> My Birkin30 Soleil in phw in action![emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


Colourful yet coordinating! Very nice[emoji5] 


Prada Prince said:


> My Birkin 40 Noir Clemence with PHW with a GM Rodeo and a Paddock...
> 
> View attachment 3538560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538561
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538562


That rodeo and paddock really look nice against that bag looks classy . My eyes are drawn to the overall rather than one particular Piece very stylish!


eternallove4bag said:


> I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Happy Sunday everyone!


Another cordinated beauty i really like orange and black [emoji5]


----------



## Emerson

Wow wow wow. This is an amazing shot. 



agumila said:


> With my K32 Contour in Paris. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3538476


----------



## Emerson

Now that's some serious shopping!




pazt said:


> View attachment 3538719
> 
> 
> Out and about checking out the new Maserati SUV carrying my grizzly Birkin


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## the_comfortista

My 25cm Birkin!


----------



## Rami00

In rotation this week!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

agumila said:


> With my K32 Contour in Paris. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3538476


Lovely photo!!!
Frame worthy. 
Gorgeous Kelly too. I love the subtly and much prefer the contour in the Kelly bag.


----------



## chica727

birkin10600 said:


> Can't get enough of this Birkin Soleil size 30. Here's another action shot!
> thanks for letting me share. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


This is my dream bag. I love the sunny yellow shade and the size. So gorgeous!!!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> In rotation this week!



I want one of each 
Your bags are perfect!


----------



## HiEndGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you HiEndGirl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Yes I use Mai Tai insert. I am a huge fan of inserts to keep things organized! Btw I love your picotin! You totally rock it always!



Thanks for the luv [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

shyla14 said:


> Holiday Mood[emoji268]☃️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538721
> 
> 
> RC Birkin Pine Green ClicClac





birkin10600 said:


> Can't get enough of this Birkin Soleil size 30. Here's another action shot!
> thanks for letting me share. [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



Loving the colour combo for both of these beauties and you have inspired me to play around with adding contrasting colours to my red and yellow bags. [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji173]️[emoji169]


----------



## Rami00

Bella2015 said:


> I want one of each
> Your bags are perfect!


Thank you so much!


----------



## agumila

With my K32 contour at Opera Garnier in Paris. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## SaSaEN

Rami00 said:


> In rotation this week!


May I ask which color is your Birkin? RG or RC probably? Looks like a perfect red to me!)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chica727

agumila said:


> With my K32 contour at Opera Garnier in Paris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3539415


So in love. What a stunning picture

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> With my K32 contour at Opera Garnier in Paris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3539415



Stunning pic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> In rotation this week!



Gorgeous my friend! Honored to be twins on all three [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... You have exquisite taste so I must be doing something right![emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PurseOnFleek said:


> Colourful yet coordinating! Very nice[emoji5]
> 
> That rodeo and paddock really look nice against that bag looks classy . My eyes are drawn to the overall rather than one particular Piece very stylish!
> 
> Another cordinated beauty i really like orange and black [emoji5]



Thank you so much PurseOnFleek[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Me too! This color makes me smile!


----------



## eternallove4bag

How much do I love thee color?....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]



Wow!!! That's a lot of love! Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!! That's a lot of love! Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



[emoji8]... I am crazy right PbP?[emoji85]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Rami00 said:


> In rotation this week!



I love how you styled this trifecta of yumminess. My fav of yours is the H clutch. :girl sigh: every time you post this one. [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## agumila

chica727 said:


> So in love. What a stunning picture





eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning pic!



Thanks!!!


----------



## jssl1688

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]



And I thought I loved red. Hahaha. Gorgeous!!


----------



## chica727

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]


Gosh. So pretty. Now I must add RC on my wish list. Lol. Do you have Rouge H? How would RC compare to Rouge H?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peppers90

Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]



Beautiful beyond words [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

peppers90 said:


> Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)
> 
> View attachment 3539666
> View attachment 3539665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539663



WOW!!  This whole outfit is _*GORGEOUS*!!   _


----------



## Rami00

SaSaEN said:


> May I ask which color is your Birkin? RG or RC probably? Looks like a perfect red to me!)
> Thanks in advance!


Thank you! It's RC and love it to pieces


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous my friend! Honored to be twins on all three [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... You have exquisite taste so I must be doing something right![emoji8]


Omg! Thank you babe! We are twin sisters! We share the same color palette in our head. Love it!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]


My ultimate matchy queen! You need a crown. Love this shot.


----------



## Oryx816

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]



I am normally a blue lover and a lurker around here but I have to chime in and say that this pic and Rami's pic above have really made me fall for RC!  [emoji7][emoji173]️ Gorgeous pics ladies!


----------



## spylove22

what a beautiful photo!


agumila said:


> With my K32 contour at Opera Garnier in Paris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3539415


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## spylove22

RC Heaven!!!!


eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]


----------



## heifer

MiniNavy said:


> Your bag is stunning! May I ask what size and color is your K?



It's a 32 in the colour Rouge Tomate [emoji534]


----------



## DreamingPink

heifer said:


> It's a 32 in the colour Rouge Tomate [emoji534]



Thank you!! 
I wish I were taller to pull off a 32 [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

peppers90 said:


> Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)
> 
> View attachment 3539666
> View attachment 3539665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539663



Fantastic outfit- fingers to toes.


----------



## BBdieBiene

asterificious said:


> Rouge Casaque behapi with GHW paired with celine knot bracelet (*^^*)
> 
> View attachment 3537667



So chic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


[emoji8][emoji8]



jssl1688 said:


> And I thought I loved red. Hahaha. Gorgeous!!


lol! Crazy part is I started collecting RC accessories long before I got the bag... Love every shade of red but RC has my heart![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



chica727 said:


> Gosh. So pretty. Now I must add RC on my wish list. Lol. Do you have Rouge H? How would RC compare to Rouge H?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Hehehehe! I am no help I am afraid in trying to stop you from adding RC on your help. In fact would highly recommend[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.. I don't have rouge H but I have a roulis in Rouge grenat which I find very similar to RH... In fact I have posted a pic somewhere to show how close those two colors are. 
RC is a brighter red with more blue in it... RH is much darker red with a brownish tone to it



Keren16 said:


> Beautiful beyond words [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you my friend [emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> Omg! Thank you babe! We are twin sisters! We share the same color palette in our head. Love it!


You are a huge enabler [emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> My ultimate matchy queen! You need a crown. Love this shot.


[emoji8][emoji8] thank you my darling friend! I think it's in my DNA to match everything in this world [emoji23]



Oryx816 said:


> I am normally a blue lover and a lurker around here but I have to chime in and say that this pic and Rami's pic above have really made me fall for RC!  [emoji7][emoji173]️ Gorgeous pics ladies!


Thank you so much Oryx[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I have to put this on Rami's shoulder! She was the one who ignited my RC obsession! [emoji4]... It's truly an amazing happy color!



spylove22 said:


> RC Heaven!!!!



Thank you so spylove [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)
> 
> View attachment 3539666
> View attachment 3539665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539663



peppers you own every outfit you wear! Another winning look with perfect accessories!


----------



## chica727

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> lol! Crazy part is I started collecting RC accessories long before I got the bag... Love every shade of red but RC has my heart![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Hehehehe! I am no help I am afraid in trying to stop you from adding RC on your help. In fact would highly recommend[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.. I don't have rouge H but I have a roulis in Rouge grenat which I find very similar to RH... In fact I have posted a pic somewhere to show how close those two colors are.
> RC is a brighter red with more blue in it... RH is much darker red with a brownish tone to it
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend [emoji8]
> 
> 
> You are a huge enabler [emoji8]
> 
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8] thank you my darling friend! I think it's in my DNA to match everything in this world [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Oryx[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I have to put this on Rami's shoulder! She was the one who ignited my RC obsession! [emoji4]... It's truly an amazing happy color!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so spylove [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Any chance you might be able to share a picture of RH roulis with RC birkin? I am so torn!!!! I told my SA my next B will be RH and now I am reconsidering. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)
> 
> View attachment 3539666
> View attachment 3539665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539663


You always look fantastic peppers, and you truly have a knack for accessorizing in unique ways! Twins with you on that cw of the TR silk


----------



## sunrise4ever

Travel with my new babies. Gris M GHW Kelly and Grey pearl Wallet.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chica727 said:


> Any chance you might be able to share a picture of RH roulis with RC birkin? I am so torn!!!! I told my SA my next B will be RH and now I am reconsidering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Here you go my dear! Roulis is Rouge grenat which is more raspberry, B is RC and the KD is Rouge H.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sunrise4ever said:


> View attachment 3539793
> 
> Travel with my new babies. Gris M GHW Kelly and Grey pearl Wallet.



Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## sleepykitten

sunrise4ever said:


> View attachment 3539793
> 
> Travel with my new babies. Gris M GHW Kelly and Grey pearl Wallet.



Love both gray darlings!


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]



What a gorgeous collection eternallove!  Beautiful, classic and bold!


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]




I can't even find the words to describe how much I love every single piece in this picture.   It would be a dream come true for me! Congrats on your pieces they're just absolutely stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## asterificious

peppers90 said:


> Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)
> 
> View attachment 3539666
> View attachment 3539665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539663



LOVE the cw on this tigre royale  !!


----------



## asterificious

BBdieBiene said:


> So chic!



Thank you so much (*^^*)


----------



## asterificious

Feeling casual today. Hapi 3mm bracelet in Blue paradise and so-black rodeo.


----------



## bagalogist

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]


Hello fellow H lover, Hi 5. Gorgeous red


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> What a gorgeous collection eternallove!  Beautiful, classic and bold!


Thank you so much peppers for your kind words [emoji8]



Bella2015 said:


> I can't even find the words to describe how much I love every single piece in this picture.   It would be a dream come true for me! Congrats on your pieces they're just absolutely stunning!



You are a sweetheart Bella [emoji8][emoji8]! Thank you so much! It's such a happy bright color that I love!...have been collecting these accessories since January[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

bagalogist said:


> Hello fellow H lover, Hi 5. Gorgeous red



Thank you bagalogist[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... From one H lover to another! Your comment put a smile on my face [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]


Beyond stunning!!!  Amazing!


----------



## chica727

eternallove4bag said:


> Here you go my dear! Roulis is Rouge grenat which is more raspberry, B is RC and the KD is Rouge H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539797


Thank you so much! Now, I need RC, RG, and RH. [emoji1] [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PurseOnFleek

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]


I see christmas too!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

peppers90 said:


> Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)
> 
> View attachment 3539666
> View attachment 3539665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539663


The entire ensemble is just... Wow & stunning


sunrise4ever said:


> View attachment 3539793
> 
> Travel with my new babies. Gris M GHW Kelly and Grey pearl Wallet.


I love this gris colour i dont get to see it much but i love it! Id love a gris or etoupe or argile birkin or kelly ... i can dream!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kelly 32 out for errands with my new punkarlito charm[emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)
> 
> View attachment 3539666
> View attachment 3539665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539663



Wow! Peppers90 you look amazing. Every piece is OMG[emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3540064
> 
> Kelly 32 out for errands with my new punkarlito charm[emoji177]



Love this charm and looks fabulous on your Kelly


----------



## HiEndGirl

sunrise4ever said:


> View attachment 3539793
> 
> Travel with my new babies. Gris M GHW Kelly and Grey pearl Wallet.



Congrats on your new babies. Absolutely love the neutrals.


----------



## suziez

peppers90 said:


> Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)
> 
> View attachment 3539666
> View attachment 3539665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539663


You look fabulous!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## birkin10600

renet said:


> Congratulations on your new to you gorgeous B! [emoji6][emoji106]





PurseOnFleek said:


> Colourful yet coordinating! Very nice[emoji5]
> 
> That rodeo and paddock really look nice against that bag looks classy . My eyes are drawn to the overall rather than one particular Piece very stylish!
> 
> Another cordinated beauty i really like orange and black [emoji5]





chica727 said:


> This is my dream bag. I love the sunny yellow shade and the size. So gorgeous!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app





HiEndGirl said:


> Loving the colour combo for both of these beauties and you have inspired me to play around with adding contrasting colours to my red and yellow bags. [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji173]️[emoji169]



Thank you for your lovely comments! [emoji173]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3540064
> 
> Kelly 32 out for errands with my new punkarlito charm[emoji177]



Classy and classic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Beyond stunning!!!  Amazing!


Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8]



chica727 said:


> Thank you so much! Now, I need RC, RG, and RH. [emoji1] [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


[emoji3][emoji3]... I don't blame you! After RC and RG I still can't stop thinking about RH[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



PurseOnFleek said:


> I see christmas too!



Hehehe! I love the holidays and the colors associated with it![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## peppers90

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> WOW!!  This whole outfit is _*GORGEOUS*!!   _



Thank you so much dear Hermes Nuttynut 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fantastic outfit- fingers to toes.



Thank you for your kind words Pocketbook Pup, I really get a lot of use from H gloves!



eternallove4bag said:


> peppers you own every outfit you wear! Another winning look with perfect accessories!





hclubfan said:


> You always look fantastic peppers, and you truly have a knack for accessorizing in unique ways! Twins with you on that cw of the TR silk



Thank you both for your compliments eternallove and hclubfan  !!


----------



## peppers90

asterificious said:


> LOVE the cw on this tigre royale  !!



Thank you asterificious!  It's a nice neutral with color pop 



PurseOnFleek said:


> The entire ensemble is just... Wow & stunning
> !



Thank you PurseOnFleek!  And that's a beautiful Kelly and Karlito combo!



HiEndGirl said:


> Wow! Peppers90 you look amazing. Every piece is OMG[emoji7]





suziez said:


> You look fabulous!!!



Thank you for you kind words HiEndGirl and SuziesZ


----------



## CClovesbags

CClovesbags said:


> Hello,
> I'm sorry, I don't have any info on the night time city view picture but when I go to the store next week. I will try to remember to ask [emoji4]



Hello, 
At the store today and they told me it was Time Square, NYC [emoji4]


----------



## Tonimichelle

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3540064
> 
> Kelly 32 out for errands with my new punkarlito charm[emoji177]


Love these together!


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> Here you go my dear! Roulis is Rouge grenat which is more raspberry, B is RC and the KD is Rouge H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539797



Gorgeous reds!! [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Everyone looks fabulous!

This was taken over the weekend at my home store for a private "exceptional" bag event.


View attachment 3540637


Have a great day ladies. [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Brunch at Mag. Mile.


----------



## mygoodies

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> This was taken over the weekend at my home store for a private "exceptional" bag event.
> View attachment 3540635
> 
> View attachment 3540637
> 
> 
> Have a great day ladies. [emoji8]



GORGEOUS B! What do they show you at such events if u don't mind sharing? Like a preview of next seasons bags or something like that? TIA [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

CClovesbags said:


> Hello,
> At the store today and they told me it was Time Square, NYC [emoji4]
> View attachment 3540464



Hi!

Thank you so much for going through the hassle of asking and taking a second picture! And of course thanks for the perfect hint! I thought it was NYC but had not the right idea what to look for yet. Now I got it, it's from Antoine Rose -> http://www.antoinerose.com/air-night-antoine-rose-times-square-study-2-2/

Thank you so much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Gina123

mygoodies said:


> GORGEOUS B! What do they show you at such events if u don't mind sharing? Like a preview of next seasons bags or something like that? TIA [emoji253][emoji253]



Thank you mygoodies!

They had lot of exotic bags, 2 black Croc Constance bags, lizard clutch which I haven't seen before, black croc Harnais, alligator Kelly wallets, 2 tone croc Pliplat and 40cm croc birkin. 

Other notables; RC epsom Constance with GGW, 2 jige in black and mallard blue.

I'm sure there were more that I missed.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> This was taken over the weekend at my home store for a private "exceptional" bag event.
> View attachment 3540635
> 
> View attachment 3540637
> 
> 
> Have a great day ladies. [emoji8]


This is beautiful!  What color and leather is it?


----------



## chica727

Gina123 said:


> Brunch at Mag. Mile.
> View attachment 3540638


So gorgeous. Is it Anemone B 35? It looks like epsom leather?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Icyss

Cruising with Ms.B


----------



## luckylove

Icyss said:


> Cruising with Ms.B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540734


 Beautiful photo! Ms B is dressed beautifully! May I ask which shade of blue she is?


----------



## Icyss

luckylove said:


> Beautiful photo! Ms B is dressed beautifully! May I ask which shade of blue she is?



Hi luckylove. This is Cobalt Blue. Thank you for your nice compliment[emoji253]


----------



## MSO13

My first action shot with Ms Olive Oil-Vert Olive Barenia B35 and Ombre CDC GHW with a Stella McCartney cat photo bombing
forgive the plastic on the CDC, I had not commenced my ritual-peeling routine


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first action shot with Ms Olive Oil-Vert Olive Barenia B35 and Ombre CDC GHW with a Stella McCartney cat photo bombing
> forgive the plastic on the CDC, I had not commenced my ritual-peeling routine
> 
> View attachment 3540801



Ms. Olive Oil!!  LOL!!  She's beautiful!!


----------



## MSO13

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Ms. Olive Oil!!  LOL!!  She's beautiful!!



I can't take credit for the name, @sparklelisab named her in the Barenia thread [emoji6]


----------



## Luvquality

agumila said:


> With my K32 contour at Opera Garnier in Paris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3539415


Just stunning! Everything!


----------



## Luvquality

agumila said:


> With my K32 Contour in Paris. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3538476


Love the Contour!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first action shot with Ms Olive Oil-Vert Olive Barenia B35 and Ombre CDC GHW with a Stella McCartney cat photo bombing
> forgive the plastic on the CDC, I had not commenced my ritual-peeling routine
> 
> View attachment 3540801


Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Gina123

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is beautiful!  What color and leather is it?



Thank you! [emoji8]
It's swift which I love due to saturation of color.


----------



## Gina123

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first action shot with Ms Olive Oil-Vert Olive Barenia B35 and Ombre CDC GHW with a Stella McCartney cat photo bombing
> forgive the plastic on the CDC, I had not commenced my ritual-peeling routine
> 
> View attachment 3540801



Gorgeous!!! 
I love neutral colors.. [emoji39]


----------



## Gina123

Hard to tell which color it is but is it Mykonos? [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

So I've been playing around with my new twillies and put on an older charm. [emoji12]
Thanks for letting me share. 


Yep, my photo bomber showed up to be in my pic.


----------



## Gina123

My new twillies are brides de gala


----------



## uhpharm01

Gina123 said:


> My new twillies are brides de gala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540904





Gina123 said:


> My new twillies are brides de gala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540904


That is an amazing color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Gina123 said:


> So I've been playing around with my new twillies and put on an older charm. [emoji12]
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3540897
> 
> Yep, my photo bomber showed up to be in my pic.



I only have eyes for your beautiful puppy!


----------



## cavluv

Absolutely gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous Mrs O!!! Love this whole look.


----------



## cavluv

Gina123 said:


> So I've been playing around with my new twillies and put on an older charm. [emoji12]
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3540897
> 
> Yep, my photo bomber showed up to be in my pic.


Who can resist that face??? And love the bag charm as well!!


----------



## Nui

Me with my Charniere bracelet rghw, black Bolide 31 and Nude sandals


----------



## mygoodies

Gina123 said:


> Thank you mygoodies!
> 
> They had lot of exotic bags, 2 black Croc Constance bags, lizard clutch which I haven't seen before, black croc Harnais, alligator Kelly wallets, 2 tone croc Pliplat and 40cm croc birkin.
> 
> Other notables; RC epsom Constance with GGW, 2 jige in black and mallard blue.
> 
> I'm sure there were more that I missed.



WOWWIEEE drool worthy bags!! We never have such events where I'm from  Thank u so much for sharing. Hope u had a GREAT time dear!


----------



## Stansy

Nui said:


> View attachment 3541082
> 
> 
> Me with my Charniere bracelet rghw, black Bolide 31 and Nude sandals


Oh - this picture makes me miss my bolide..... You look phantastic! Love the black and white-combo.


----------



## Emerson

Beautiful B!! 
May I please ask if the Eiffel Tower/ macarons key ring is only available in Paris? 
Thank you 。



Icyss said:


> Cruising with Ms.B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540734


----------



## Icyss

Emerson said:


> Beautiful B!!
> May I please ask if the Eiffel Tower/ macarons key ring is only available in Paris?
> Thank you 。



Thank you! You can get this key chain from any Laduree Shop


----------



## Nui

Stansy said:


> Oh - this picture makes me miss my bolide..... You look phantastic! Love the black and white-combo.



Thank you Stansy [emoji8]


----------



## Emerson

Oh thank you! Can't wait to go in 3 weeks time! 



Icyss said:


> Thank you! You can get this key chain from any Laduree Shop


----------



## HiEndGirl

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> This was taken over the weekend at my home store for a private "exceptional" bag event.
> View attachment 3540635
> 
> View attachment 3540637
> 
> 
> Have a great day ladies. [emoji8]





Gina123 said:


> Brunch at Mag. Mile.
> View attachment 3540638



I am in L[emoji171]VE with your bag colour [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Icyss said:


> Cruising with Ms.B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540734



Another amazing colour today! [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Adding some holiday cheer with my favorite zebra twilly and matching charm [emoji319]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gina123 said:


> So I've been playing around with my new twillies and put on an older charm. [emoji12]
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3540897
> 
> Yep, my photo bomber showed up to be in my pic.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I only have eyes for your beautiful puppy!


I am with PbP! The puppy is so cute!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> How much do I love thee color?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539520
> 
> 
> Yup! That's how much I love RC[emoji4]



Totally gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaenaLovely

peppers90 said:


> Tigre Royal 140 silk in action with Celeste 30cm, Nadia Boots and dog gloves (I think they are etain not sure)
> 
> View attachment 3539666
> View attachment 3539665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539663



Gorgeous!  I bet hat silk would look lovely with etoupe!


----------



## birkin10600

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first action shot with Ms Olive Oil-Vert Olive Barenia B35 and Ombre CDC GHW with a Stella McCartney cat photo bombing
> forgive the plastic on the CDC, I had not commenced my ritual-peeling routine
> 
> View attachment 3540801



Very classy  and elegant! [emoji9]


----------



## birkin10600

Gina123 said:


> So I've been playing around with my new twillies and put on an older charm. [emoji12]
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3540897
> 
> Yep, my photo bomber showed up to be in my pic.



I love your bag charm and your photo bomber! They are cute and adorable! [emoji9]


----------



## peppers90

LaenaLovely said:


> Gorgeous!  I bet hat silk would look lovely with etoupe!



Thank you so much LaenaLovely!


----------



## mygoodies

Ms Bleu Nuit accompanying me Xmas shopping


----------



## papilloncristal

Visiting my family's favorite restaurant tonight - and my mother is taking her new B30 in Macassar with her for the first time.


----------



## Gina123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I only have eyes for your beautiful puppy!



Thank you! [emoji190]

Your chihuahua is adorable, too.


----------



## Gina123

mygoodies said:


> Ms Bleu Nuit accompanying me Xmas shopping
> View attachment 3541320



Merry festive [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

mygoodies said:


> Ms Bleu Nuit accompanying me Xmas shopping
> View attachment 3541320



Great picture! That Rudolph shopping/gift bag is awesome!

Kind regards,
Oli'hearts-rudolph-the-red-nosed-reindeer'ver


----------



## millivanilli

AvrilShower said:


> On the train to Budapest. Happy holidays, dear friends! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537533




Ha, Railjet! I have to travel with the RJ much more often if there are such pretty things to be seen


----------



## Crunchy2

Icyss said:


> Out & about with Ms. B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514904



I Love it [emoji7] 
would you mind telling me the details of this beauty, please?
I am in love with the colour and leather!


----------



## peppers90

HiEndGirl said:


> Adding some holiday cheer with my favorite zebra twilly and matching charm [emoji319]
> 
> View attachment 3541257



Beautiful holiday accessories HiEnd!


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> Beautiful holiday accessories HiEnd!



Thanks Peppers90 [emoji4]


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Brunch at Mag. Mile.
> View attachment 3540638



That swift B is just dreamy!!! The color looks so beautiful and rich!


----------



## Sappho

mygoodies said:


> Ms Bleu Nuit accompanying me Xmas shopping
> View attachment 3541320



Great pic!! Ms bleu nuit is ready for the holidays!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sappho

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first action shot with Ms Olive Oil-Vert Olive Barenia B35 and Ombre CDC GHW with a Stella McCartney cat photo bombing
> forgive the plastic on the CDC, I had not commenced my ritual-peeling routine
> 
> View attachment 3540801



Stunning barenia B and the ombré CDC is a fabulous compliment to the olive!


----------



## Gina123

Sappho said:


> That swift B is just dreamy!!! The color looks so beautiful and rich!



Thank you Sappho! [emoji8]


----------



## Crunchy2

mygoodies said:


> Ms Bleu Nuit accompanying me Xmas shopping
> View attachment 3541320



Beautiful, beautiful!


----------



## LaChocolat

Early Christmas from DH, monochrome set with a touch of grenat. Can't wait to find inventive ways to wear the 140!


----------



## Gina123

uhpharm01 said:


> That is an amazing color!



Thank you dear! [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

cavluv said:


> Who can resist that face??? And love the bag charm as well!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I only have eyes for your beautiful puppy!



I woke her up to take this photo with her "barkin".
[emoji190][emoji16][emoji177]



She is lovingly spoiled.


----------



## LadyCupid

Gina123 said:


> I woke her up to take this photo with her "barkin".
> [emoji190][emoji16][emoji177]
> View attachment 3541710
> 
> 
> She is lovingly spoiled.


 This is too cute and too funny!! This picture made my day. She does not look too happy since you woke her up early? LOLLL


----------



## Gina123

mygoodies said:


> WOWWIEEE drool worthy bags!! We never have such events where I'm from  Thank u so much for sharing. Hope u had a GREAT time dear!



Thank you, I did have a nice time. 

My home store hasn't had a bag event in a long time. I think it's a great way to get their loyal clients out to shop besides K or B in this economy.


----------



## LadyCupid

LaChocolat said:


> Early Christmas from DH, monochrome set with a touch of grenat. Can't wait to find inventive ways to wear the 140!


Is that the L'abre Du Vent shawl? Love your monochromatic picture too. You have such a sweet husband.


----------



## Gina123

yodaling1 said:


> This is too cute and too funny!! This picture made my day. She does not look too happy since you woke her up early? LOLLL



Her nap time is precious. [emoji190]


----------



## mygoodies

Gina123 said:


> Merry festive [emoji7][emoji177]





the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Great picture! That Rudolph shopping/gift bag is awesome!
> I love that one too and soooo CHEAP. Can't do it myself for the price of 1 Euro LOL!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oli'hearts-rudolph-the-red-nosed-reindeer'ver





Sappho said:


> Great pic!! Ms bleu nuit is ready for the holidays!!





Crunchy2 said:


> Beautiful, beautiful!



Thanks so much! HAPPY holidays shopping everyone [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317] Love the festive season, the shopping crowd not so much [emoji38]


----------



## Gina123

LaChocolat said:


> Early Christmas from DH, monochrome set with a touch of grenat. Can't wait to find inventive ways to wear the 140!



What a lovely early Xmas gift from your DH!
Can't wait to see your action picture!


----------



## meowmeow94

Brunching on weekend. Hope you all are having a great week! =)


----------



## EmileH

Gina123 said:


> I woke her up to take this photo with her "barkin".
> [emoji190][emoji16][emoji177]
> View attachment 3541710
> 
> 
> She is lovingly spoiled.



She doesn't look amused. But she's still adorable. [emoji173]️


----------



## hclubfan

LaChocolat said:


> Early Christmas from DH, monochrome set with a touch of grenat. Can't wait to find inventive ways to wear the 140!


Wow LaChocolat, these are gorgeous, timeless choices! And I love that your DH couldn't wait until Christmas!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

Gina123 said:


> I woke her up to take this photo with her "barkin".
> [emoji190][emoji16][emoji177]
> View attachment 3541710
> 
> 
> She is lovingly spoiled.


Look at that face!!!​


----------



## Gina123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She doesn't look amused. But she's still adorable. [emoji173]️



If it was an edible barkin, she would be much happier. [emoji12]


----------



## Gina123

meowmeow94 said:


> View attachment 3541728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunching on weekend. Hope you all are having a great week! =)



Looking fantastic and gorgeous B & K!


----------



## thyme

Gina123 said:


> So I've been playing around with my new twillies and put on an older charm. [emoji12]
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Yep, my photo bomber showed up to be in my pic.



is that a swift etoupe b? gorgeous!


----------



## thyme

meowmeow94 said:


> Brunching on weekend. Hope you all are having a great week! =)



gorgeous bags and people!


----------



## Gina123

chincac said:


> is that a swift etoupe b? gorgeous!



Yes, thank you! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## LaChocolat

yodaling1 said:


> Is that the L'abre Du Vent shawl? Love your monochromatic picture too. You have such a sweet husband.


Yes yodaling1, it's L'abre and it's beyond gorgeous.  Thanks so much. H does colour beautifully but I'm a bit colour phobic, beyond some shades of red and blue


----------



## LaChocolat

Gina123 said:


> What a lovely early Xmas gift from your DH!
> Can't wait to see your action picture!


Thanks Gina123. I'm inspired by ladies like you. Yeah DH can be sweet sometimes, lol. Your puppy is so very adorable. I love her purse.


----------



## LaChocolat

hclubfan said:


> Wow LaChocolat, these are gorgeous, timeless choices! And I love that your DH couldn't wait until Christmas!!


Thanks hclubfan.  My mom (who's my polar opposite on colour spectrum) thinks I'm a bit boring but I do prefer more timeless options for most things. DH, yes, he was pretty sweet about it all.


----------



## hclubfan

LaChocolat said:


> Thanks hclubfan.  My mom (who's my polar opposite on colour spectrum) thinks I'm a bit boring but I do prefer more timeless options for most things. DH, yes, he was pretty sweet about it all.


Well we're headed towards some frigid temps next week, so your DH was wise to give you the cashmere shawl now! There are some great ways to wear shawls with belts too. Mai Tai's blog is full of wonderful ideas.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> This was taken over the weekend at my home store for a private "exceptional" bag event.
> View attachment 3540635
> 
> View attachment 3540637
> 
> 
> Have a great day ladies. [emoji8]


Dead! I am crazy about anemone and this picture makes me fall more in love! Thank you for posting this shot Gina[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



MrsOwen3 said:


> My first action shot with Ms Olive Oil-Vert Olive Barenia B35 and Ombre CDC GHW with a Stella McCartney cat photo bombing
> forgive the plastic on the CDC, I had not commenced my ritual-peeling routine
> 
> View attachment 3540801


MrsOwen I love your Barenia! The bag is stunning! That color! Gosh! Love everything in this picture[emoji7][emoji7]


Gina123 said:


> So I've been playing around with my new twillies and put on an older charm. [emoji12]
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3540897
> 
> Yep, my photo bomber showed up to be in my pic.


My goodness Gina I can't take my eyes off your cute little photobomber! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



HiEndGirl said:


> Adding some holiday cheer with my favorite zebra twilly and matching charm [emoji319]
> 
> View attachment 3541257


What a fun way to wear it! Beautiful alma too HiEndGirl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



mygoodies said:


> Ms Bleu Nuit accompanying me Xmas shopping
> View attachment 3541320


Beautiful! BN is such an elegant color[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



LaChocolat said:


> Early Christmas from DH, monochrome set with a touch of grenat. Can't wait to find inventive ways to wear the 140!



What beautiful gifts! I just got the belt kit with CDC buckle but mine is permabrass! So happy to be cousins with you on the belt and buckle LaChocolat [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love the Kelly belt too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Totally gorgeous!



Thank you so much [emoji8]... Missing your action shots my friend!


----------



## Gina123

LaChocolat said:


> Thanks Gina123. I'm inspired by ladies like you. Yeah DH can be sweet sometimes, lol. Your puppy is so very adorable. I love her purse.



Thank you. We've all started H journey with amazing items. It's addictive. Yet, we all know when we are truly bless and happy. Life is precious and moments are more precious. Enjoy your goodies with your DH. [emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## Gina123

Just wanted to share this. [emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## peppers90

Gina123 said:


> I woke her up to take this photo with her "barkin".
> [emoji190][emoji16][emoji177]
> View attachment 3541710
> 
> 
> She is lovingly spoiled.



She is so adorable! Those eyes!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

LaChocolat said:


> Early Christmas from DH, monochrome set with a touch of grenat. Can't wait to find inventive ways to wear the 140!



What a beautiful set 



meowmeow94 said:


> View attachment 3541728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunching on weekend. Hope you all are having a great week! =)



Fabulous group pic!


----------



## Icyss

Emerson said:


> Oh thank you! Can't wait to go in 3 weeks time!



You're welcome. Have fun shopping![emoji253]



HiEndGirl said:


> Another amazing colour today! [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]



Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## cavluv

Gina123 said:


> Just wanted to share this. [emoji12][emoji177]
> View attachment 3542045


LOVE these yummy treats...how fun!!!


----------



## Masao

My Baby VF Birkin 40


----------



## Luxzenith

papilloncristal said:


> Visiting my family's favorite restaurant tonight - and my mother is taking her new B30 in Macassar with her for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 3541363
> 
> View attachment 3541364



Macassar b30 rocks!! It shows as black under yellow lighting and dark dark brown-black under natural light! I feel like I gotten 2 bags for the price of 1. Love mine to death! 

Hope your mom loves it!!


----------



## Luxzenith

With my new Hermes maxi twilly cut. Love the new length as I am petite.. Still work in progress on learning how to Tie it well


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Took K to my weekly midwife apt. changed her up with a strap you [emoji4]


----------



## PJW5813

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3542538
> 
> Took K to my weekly midwife apt. changed her up with a strap you [emoji4]



That is a very happy combination; inspired and very stylish.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

PJW5813 said:


> That is a very happy combination; inspired and very stylish.


Thankyou. Love dressing up my bags ! Brings extra joy with every use[emoji13]


----------



## dessertfirst

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3542538
> 
> Took K to my weekly midwife apt. changed her up with a strap you [emoji4]


The strap really looks beautiful with her.....


----------



## eternallove4bag

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3542538
> 
> Took K to my weekly midwife apt. changed her up with a strap you [emoji4]



Wow! I love the strap!


----------



## LaChocolat

peppers90 said:


> What a beautiful set



Thanks peppers90!


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3542538
> 
> Took K to my weekly midwife apt. changed her up with a strap you [emoji4]



Haha! I have a similar craze with straps now. Also twins with u on this print for strapyou[emoji11] 

It makes it more fun?!!


----------



## LaChocolat

eternallove4bag said:


> What beautiful gifts! I just got the belt kit with CDC buckle but mine is permabrass! So happy to be cousins with you on the belt and buckle LaChocolat [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love the Kelly belt too!


Happy being cousins with you sweet eternallove4bag- you have the most amazing accessories!


----------



## papilloncristal

Luxzenith said:


> Macassar b30 rocks!! It shows as black under yellow lighting and dark dark brown-black under natural light! I feel like I gotten 2 bags for the price of 1. Love mine to death!
> 
> Hope your mom loves it!!


Yes she loves it! She found it not as boring as black and at the same time it's not as commonly seen as other neutrals like etoupe and gold. The contract stitching rocks too! We're still debating what color the stitches are.. under warm lighting it looks like dark brown to us but under sunlight we can see a slight hint of mauve in it. It's lovely.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## csetcos

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3542432
> 
> 
> With my new Hermes maxi twilly cut. Love the new length as I am petite.. Still work in progress on learning how to Tie it well



I bought this same maxi twilly! I love the chevron pattern on the reverse- I am also needing knotting lessons [emoji5]


----------



## doctor_top

PurseOnFleek said:


> Stunning photo! [emoji41]


Thank you , nice to meet you.



Nerja said:


> Fabulous photo!  You rock the entire scene!


Many thanks 



chkpfbeliever said:


> This is such a pretty photo !


Always take a trip with Him 



l.ch. said:


> This photo is just perfection! You look so relaxed.
> Oh, how I miss living by the sea...


Thank you , Me either , I live in phuket now


----------



## sparklelisab

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first action shot with Ms Olive Oil-Vert Olive Barenia B35 and Ombre CDC GHW with a Stella McCartney cat photo bombing
> forgive the plastic on the CDC, I had not commenced my ritual-peeling routine
> 
> View attachment 3540801


oh Lordy, I am having a hot-flash looking at this!! I LOVE peeling plastics off and get extra excited when I am wearing a CDC and realize that I didn't get one little side off of a medor!  It's like winning the lottery.  Kinda


----------



## sparklelisab

Gina123 said:


> So I've been playing around with my new twillies and put on an older charm. [emoji12]
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3540897
> 
> Yep, my photo bomber showed up to be in my pic.


You photo-bomber is winning my heart, but look at you dear.  The old silk balls are some of my favorites--just divine.  Bag, twillies... delight. But poochie's eyes---priceless.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> Happy being cousins with you sweet eternallove4bag- you have the most amazing accessories!



You are so sweet[emoji8][emoji8] thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My Goldie was feeling left out!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Absolutely fabulous photo. Everything in it is beautifully presented, it's like something out of a magazine.


----------



## Gina123

sparklelisab said:


> You photo-bomber is winning my heart, but look at you dear.  The old silk balls are some of my favorites--just divine.  Bag, twillies... delight. But poochie's eyes---priceless.



Thank you Sparklelisab! She is precious to us. [emoji190][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## marbella8

sparklelisab said:


> You photo-bomber is winning my heart, but look at you dear.  The old silk balls are some of my favorites--just divine.  Bag, twillies... delight. But poochie's eyes---priceless.



Is that etoupe in swift? Such a gorgeous color in swift!!!!! And of course your dog is the best part of the photo!


----------



## impulsive

papilloncristal said:


> Visiting my family's favorite restaurant tonight - and my mother is taking her new B30 in Macassar with her for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 3541363
> 
> View attachment 3541364



So pretty!   Is the Macassar color a dark brown color?


----------



## Luxzenith

It's been a while. So I decided to bring my dalmation kelly 28 out for the day.


----------



## Icyss

Ms. Kelly fully dressed up with it's new twilly and rodeo


----------



## Icyss

Crunchy2 said:


> I Love it [emoji7]
> would you mind telling me the details of this beauty, please?
> I am in love with the colour and leather!



Hi Crunchy, sorry for the late reply. This is B25 togo leather Blue Cobalt in palladium hardware. Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## Luxzenith

Lunch this part of the world with a closer shot of my botd


----------



## slongson

Gina123 said:


> I woke her up to take this photo with her "barkin".
> [emoji190][emoji16][emoji177]
> View attachment 3541710
> 
> 
> She is lovingly spoiled.


OMG! This is adorable!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Crunchy2

Icyss said:


> Hi Crunchy, sorry for the late reply. This is B25 togo leather Blue Cobalt in palladium hardware. Thank you![emoji253]



No problem at all Icyss [emoji4]
Thank you so much! I absolutely love your bag [emoji15][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3543583
> 
> 
> Lunch this part of the world with a closer shot of my botd



Love [emoji173]️ love your Kelly!
And your lunch looks yummy!


----------



## Keren16

LaChocolat said:


> Early Christmas from DH, monochrome set with a touch of grenat. Can't wait to find inventive ways to wear the 140!



Each and every piece is gorgeous!  [emoji173]️.  
You have a truly thoughtful husband!
Hope all is well[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Airhysken

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous Tomate K GHW, *heifer* ~ you wear her well!!! You look lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rami*, love this outfit!!!! Gorgeous as always ~ will you please ID your jacket?
> Looking for a military inspired jacket similar to yours and coming up empty handed!


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kelly Banana

Heading towards a local fun fair!


----------



## Luv n bags

Kelly Banana said:


> View attachment 3544561
> 
> Heading towards a local fun fair!



Lovely!


----------



## Kelly Banana

Thanks tigertrixie!  I didnt know they compliment each other very well until today [emoji4]


----------



## thyme

Bicolour rodeo on little pico..


----------



## renet

chincac said:


> Bicolour rodeo on little pico..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544735



So nice! Gorgeous!


----------



## luxi_max

chincac said:


> Bicolour rodeo on little pico..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544735



Perfect!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the scarf too.  Would you share the scarf's name please?


----------



## thyme

renet said:


> So nice! Gorgeous!



thank you *renet *


----------



## thyme

luxi_max said:


> Perfect!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the scarf too.  Would you share the scarf's name please?



thank you *luxi_max   *the design is Concours d'Etriers  and it's a dress. here is a pic. it did come in the cashmere shawl format a few years ago..


----------



## luxi_max

chincac said:


> thank you *luxi_max   *the design is Concours d'Etriers  and it's a dress. here is a pic. it did come in the cashmere shawl format a few years ago..
> 
> View attachment 3544889



Thanks so much for sharing, chincac! Love the dress!  Looks gorgeous!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

chincac said:


> thank you *luxi_max   *the design is Concours d'Etriers  and it's a dress. here is a pic. it did come in the cashmere shawl format a few years ago..
> 
> View attachment 3544889



You look gorgeous! I didn't know that the print on a dress can be so beautiful!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chincac said:


> Bicolour rodeo on little pico..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544735


Such a beautiful bicolor rodeo...[emoji7]  & even more beautiful on the pico


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> thank you *luxi_max   *the design is Concours d'Etriers  and it's a dress. here is a pic. it did come in the cashmere shawl format a few years ago..
> 
> View attachment 3544889



Gorgeous!! What a beautiful dress and you look absolutely stunning in it chincac [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LVoeluv

chincac said:


> Bicolour rodeo on little pico..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544735



Love the multicolor rodeo!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm on a hunt for these too! Hopefully US will bring in these soon!!


----------



## Purseperson420

Taking my garden party out to Laduree 


Also went to the perfume/cologne engraving event at my store and nibbled on some precious H cookies!


----------



## Mosman

meowmeow94 said:


> View attachment 3541728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunching on weekend. Hope you all are having a great week! =)


Hi, May I ask what colour is your Kelly??? Very nice colour !!!
Thanks,


----------



## renet

Purseperson420 said:


> Taking my garden party out to Laduree
> View attachment 3545282
> 
> Also went to the perfume/cologne engraving event at my store and nibbled on some precious H cookies!
> View attachment 3545283



[emoji106] size 30?


----------



## l.ch.

Luxzenith said:


> Adding some holiday cheer with my favorite zebra twilly and matching charm [emoji319]
> 
> View attachment 3541257


just yesterday I ordered this twilly in another CW!  It really looks beautiful on you! May I please ask which color is your Alma bb?


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my new ombré lizard Collier de Chien with GHW...




With my baby Rodeo trying on some new shoes in the Harrods sale...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Purseperson420 said:


> Taking my garden party out to Laduree
> View attachment 3545282
> 
> Also went to the perfume/cologne engraving event at my store and nibbled on some precious H cookies!
> View attachment 3545283


Those cookies look yummy. hope they tasted as good as they look?[emoji15]


----------



## thyme

luxi_max said:


> Thanks so much for sharing, chincac! Love the dress!  Looks gorgeous!



thank you *luxi_max*



obsessedwhermes said:


> You look gorgeous! I didn't know that the print on a dress can be so beautiful!!



*obsessedwhermes*, thank you! i love the H dresses with their scarf designs. i think in FSH one can also choose from a few designs to put on a dress. 



PurseOnFleek said:


> Such a beautiful bicolor rodeo...[emoji7]  & even more beautiful on the pico



thank you *PurseOnFleek*



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!! What a beautiful dress and you look absolutely stunning in it chincac [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



thank you *eternallove4bag*



LVoeluv said:


> Love the multicolor rodeo!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm on a hunt for these too! Hopefully US will bring in these soon!!



*LVoeluv*, yes they are cute aren't they? hope you find yours soon and thank you.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

chincac said:


> thank you *luxi_max*
> 
> 
> 
> *obsessedwhermes*, thank you! i love the H dresses with their scarf designs. i think in FSH one can also choose from a few designs to put on a dress.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *PurseOnFleek*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *eternallove4bag*
> 
> 
> 
> *LVoeluv*, yes they are cute aren't they? hope you find yours soon and thank you.



Such a brilliant idea! But you wear it really well [emoji106]


----------



## peppers90

chincac said:


> thank you *luxi_max   *the design is Concours d'Etriers  and it's a dress. here is a pic. it did come in the cashmere shawl format a few years ago..
> 
> View attachment 3544889



You always look beautiful chincac!!


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> thank you *luxi_max   *the design is Concours d'Etriers  and it's a dress. here is a pic. it did come in the cashmere shawl format a few years ago..
> 
> View attachment 3544889


Cc that dress was made for you dear! I've not been brave enough to try on H dresses yet. I once tried on a white shirt and fought every temptation to buy it though it was less than a shawl lol. A dress like this though is so unique and classic. Sublime!


----------



## Jukka

Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


----------



## Sappho

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))



Wow, your K is such a beauty and the fendi strap met he's perfectly!


----------



## mygoodies

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))



STUNNING with the pretty black/white coat!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purseperson420

renet said:


> [emoji106] size 30?



Yes! Size 30



PurseOnFleek said:


> Those cookies look yummy. hope they tasted as good as they look?[emoji15]



They did indeed!


----------



## thyme

peppers90 said:


> You always look beautiful chincac!!



thank you *peppers90  *been enjoying your action pics too...you are always impeccably dressed too! 



lanit said:


> Cc that dress was made for you dear! I've not been brave enough to try on H dresses yet. I once tried on a white shirt and fought every temptation to buy it though it was less than a shawl lol. A dress like this though is so unique and classic. Sublime!



thank you dear L! i am very tempted to order a dress in Paris next year. My own personal SO H dress..lol ..I saw one at a store recently that is amazing as well in light grey although i can't remember the design on the dress.



Jukka said:


> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))



what a stunning K! and perfect match with the strap..


----------



## anpanmanlover

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


So beautiful


----------



## Luxzenith

Gina123 said:


> Love [emoji173]️ love your Kelly!
> And your lunch looks yummy!



Thank you! That kelly caught my eye as it was really unique.


----------



## lasartorialista

Napa bound!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Emerson

This is a heavenly match ! Beautiful! 



Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


----------



## JolieS

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


That strap takes your Kelly to a whole new level.❤️


----------



## asterificious

JolieS said:


> That strap takes your Kelly to a whole new level.[emoji173]️



I think the kelly takes the strap to new level. Lol


----------



## StyleEyes

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))



W[emoji102]WZA!!! It doesn't get better than this dear!!  Love the strap you, perfect match!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


Beautiful exotic skin but wowey it pairs so well with that red fendi strap. Perfect pairing!


----------



## agumila

Christmas shopping with my new B30 Gris Mouette. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

agumila said:


> Christmas shopping with my new B30 Gris Mouette. Thanks for letting me share!


[emoji177] [emoji177] [emoji177] [emoji177] [emoji177] love this colour + hardware combo and size!! Jealous[emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## agumila

PurseOnFleek said:


> [emoji177] [emoji177] [emoji177] [emoji177] [emoji177] love this colour + hardware combo and size!! Jealous[emoji7] [emoji7]


Thank you!!! I usually don't like gold hardware but I just fell in love with the grey+gold contrast!


----------



## doves75

agumila said:


> Christmas shopping with my new B30 Gris Mouette. Thanks for letting me share!



One of my favorite spot to take pics [emoji6][emoji6]
Beautiful B [emoji1360]


----------



## chica727

Purseperson420 said:


> Taking my garden party out to Laduree
> View attachment 3545282
> 
> Also went to the perfume/cologne engraving event at my store and nibbled on some precious H cookies!
> View attachment 3545283


We may have a same hometown store.  Love your Garden Party, sitting dainty on the Laduree table.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## juzluvpink

Ms BdG with new friends


----------



## Suzie

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


Oh my goodness, what a divine Kelly. I'm in love.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))



WOW! That K is showstopper[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tonimichelle

agumila said:


> Christmas shopping with my new B30 Gris Mouette. Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous


----------



## Tonimichelle

Purseperson420 said:


> Taking my garden party out to Laduree
> View attachment 3545282
> 
> Also went to the perfume/cologne engraving event at my store and nibbled on some precious H cookies!
> View attachment 3545283


I love your bag and charm! The H cookies look a bit like fish fingers, although I'm not sure if that is a UK thing!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


Your Kelly is soooo beautiful and the fendi strap matches perfectly


----------



## Sappho

agumila said:


> Christmas shopping with my new B30 Gris Mouette. Thanks for letting me share!



This combo in a 35 is on my wishlist, it's just beautiful!!


----------



## LVoeluv

At the dental office [emoji8]


----------



## HiEndGirl

juzluvpink said:


> Ms BdG with new friends
> View attachment 3546253



Gorgeous with your charms!


----------



## HiEndGirl

agumila said:


> Christmas shopping with my new B30 Gris Mouette. Thanks for letting me share!



Love this! [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))



Wow the strap is a great match. Your K looks fabulous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Gold PM today.


----------



## Livia1

Dextersmom said:


> Gold PM today.
> View attachment 3546579
> View attachment 3546580



Your Goldie looks gorgeous in the sun


----------



## agumila

doves75 said:


> One of my favorite spot to take pics [emoji6][emoji6]
> Beautiful B [emoji1360]





Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous





Sappho said:


> This combo in a 35 is on my wishlist, it's just beautiful!!





HiEndGirl said:


> Love this! [emoji7]



Thanks for the kind words!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dextersmom said:


> Gold PM today.
> View attachment 3546579
> View attachment 3546580



We are twinsies on the gold evie Dextersmom[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... You have styled it beautifully!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Jukka

Sappho said:


> Wow, your K is such a beauty and the fendi strap met he's perfectly!





mygoodies said:


> STUNNING with the pretty black/white coat!





chincac said:


> thank you *peppers90  *been enjoying your action pics too...you are always impeccably dressed too!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear L! i am very tempted to order a dress in Paris next year. My own personal SO H dress..lol ..I saw one at a store recently that is amazing as well in light grey although i can't remember the design on the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> what a stunning K! and perfect match with the strap..





anpanmanlover said:


> So beautiful





Emerson said:


> This is a heavenly match ! Beautiful!





StyleEyes said:


> W[emoji102]WZA!!! It doesn't get better than this dear!!  Love the strap you, perfect match!





PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful exotic skin but wowey it pairs so well with that red fendi strap. Perfect pairing!





Suzie said:


> Oh my goodness, what a divine Kelly. I'm in love.





eternallove4bag said:


> WOW! That K is showstopper[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Tonimichelle said:


> Your Kelly is soooo beautiful and the fendi strap matches perfectly





HiEndGirl said:


> Wow the strap is a great match. Your K looks fabulous!




Thank you all for your kind words! It is true that fendi strap gives a fresh look and a modern touch to this timeless classic Kelly


----------



## Jukka

agumila said:


> Christmas shopping with my new B30 Gris Mouette. Thanks for letting me share!



Such a nice grey colour of your B!  Very versatile and I can imagine it matchs with everything ))


----------



## Onthego

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


This Kelly is gorgeous, with or without the strap. The strap is just icing on the perfect cake.


----------



## Onthego

agumila said:


> Thank you!!! I usually don't like gold hardware but I just fell in love with the grey+gold contrast!


Love this bag. Perfect two-tone effect. Works great with any color jewelry I think. Congratulations.


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> We are twinsies on the gold evie Dextersmom[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... You have styled it beautifully!





Livia1 said:


> Your Goldie looks gorgeous in the sun



Thanks to you both!! 
Yeah on being bag twins, eternallove4bag!!


----------



## agumila

Jukka said:


> Such a nice grey colour of your B!  Very versatile and I can imagine it matchs with everything ))





Onthego said:


> Love this bag. Perfect two-tone effect. Works great with any color jewelry I think. Congratulations.



That's exactly what I thought when I saw this bag! I wanted a nice neutral that's not black and I'm so happy I got this. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Purseperson420

chica727 said:


> We may have a same hometown store.  Love your Garden Party, sitting dainty on the Laduree table.


Thank you! And vancouver?


----------



## chica727

Purseperson420 said:


> Thank you! And vancouver?


[emoji12]


----------



## sleepykitten

LVoeluv said:


> At the dental office [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546444



Omg this is adorable! Lovely colors!


----------



## sleepykitten

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))



Stunning outfit! Love everything [emoji173]️ the Kelly is gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## LVoeluv

sleepykitten said:


> Omg this is adorable! Lovely colors!



Thank you! [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## peppers90

Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

peppers90 said:


> Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat
> 
> View attachment 3547160
> View attachment 3547159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547158



Hi!

You look absolutely stunning - fabulous!

Wonderful coat & great style!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## peppers90

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> You look absolutely stunning - fabulous!
> 
> Wonderful coat & great style!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Thank you so much Oliver! Happy Holidays!


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat
> 
> View attachment 3547160
> View attachment 3547159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547158



This is absolutely perfect on you! ❤️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat
> 
> View attachment 3547160
> View attachment 3547159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547158



Serious perfection! Drooling over the coat peppers not to mention that B[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))



Gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

peppers90 said:


> Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat
> 
> View attachment 3547160
> View attachment 3547159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547158



Love your coat and the bag!!! [emoji7][emoji173]️️[emoji7]

Happy holidays!


----------



## Genie27

It was made for you, @peppers90 - beautiful!


----------



## hbr

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))



This is stunning [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## hbr

peppers90 said:


> Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat
> 
> View attachment 3547160
> View attachment 3547159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547158



Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## SandySummer

Haven't posted here in a while... Ombré, love and ombré!


----------



## Luv n bags

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3547602
> 
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while... Ombré, love and ombré!



Gorgeous stack!!


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat
> 
> View attachment 3547160
> View attachment 3547159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547158


How cool is that coat peppers?!!! I've never seen it before, and it looks just amazing on you...what a find ❤️


----------



## hclubfan

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3547602
> 
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while... Ombré, love and ombré!


Fantastic trio!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

peppers90 said:


> Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat
> 
> View attachment 3547160
> View attachment 3547159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547158



This entire outfit is superb! Fits you perfectly!


----------



## Luvquality

peppers90 said:


> Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat
> 
> View attachment 3547160
> View attachment 3547159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547158


Everything is just stunning!!


----------



## Luvquality

agumila said:


> Thank you!!! I usually don't like gold hardware but I just fell in love with the grey+gold contrast!


I totally agree. It's just a superb combination!!


----------



## Rouge H

That coat, I


----------



## Luxzenith

My mini halzan accompanied me for an Ayam penyet (fried chicken) lunch that tasted much better then it looked, together with Karl Lagerfield's Chanel Cat bracelet.. Good day fellow H lovers!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


What a perfect bag with your gorgeous K32 !!


----------



## Hermes Only

Holiday Spirit in Rubis B40 and Monsieur et Madame 90cm scarf with my Wire Fox Terrier, Parker. Happy Holidays to All My Friends..


----------



## cavalla

Picking up some sweets before heading to the airport. Little rodeo is trying to pull me away from the temptation.


----------



## Dextersmom

Evita98 said:


> Finally found this scarf!
> Have a good evening ^^



Your scarf is stunning!!


----------



## Dextersmom

PurseOnFleek said:


> Nice to see the RG pink clic clac in action! I have requested this exact one and PM size too as a xmas pressie from the hubby[emoji13]



Thank you and I hope that you will love yours!!


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> When three is not a crowd [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535979



Beautiful everything!!!


----------



## YellowBuggie

Gina123 said:


> I woke her up to take this photo with her "barkin".
> [emoji190][emoji16][emoji177]
> View attachment 3541710
> 
> 
> She is lovingly spoiled.



That is too darn cute!!


----------



## agumila

Casual day with my K32 Contour. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cafecreme15

agumila said:


> Casual day with my K32 Contour. Thanks for letting me share!


Your coat is AMAZING! May I ask what type of fur it is?


----------



## chica727

Hermes Only said:


> Holiday Spirit in Rubis B40 and Monsieur et Madame 90cm scarf with my Wire Fox Terrier, Parker. Happy Holidays to All My Friends..


I love the whole look, especially the charm. Is it petit h?


----------



## agumila

cafecreme15 said:


> Your coat is AMAZING! May I ask what type of fur it is?


Thank you dear!! It's a very warm faux fur


----------



## Hermes Only

chica727 said:


> I love the whole look, especially the charm. Is it petit h?


No, it's Crate and Barrel $5.95 .. and thanks for the compliments .. hugs


----------



## prepster

agumila said:


> Casual day with my K32 Contour. Thanks for letting me share!



Very sharp!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hermes Only said:


> Holiday Spirit in Rubis B40 and Monsieur et Madame 90cm scarf with my Wire Fox Terrier, Parker. Happy Holidays to All My Friends..



Two words: impeccable style.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

agumila said:


> Thank you dear!! It's a very warm faux fur


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

agumila said:


> Thank you dear!! It's a very warm faux fur


It's really lovely! Do you remember where you purchased it?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful everything!!!



Thank you so much Dextersmom[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> Casual day with my K32 Contour. Thanks for letting me share!


Fabulous casual look agumila!



cavalla said:


> Picking up some sweets before heading to the airport. Little rodeo is trying to pull me away from the temptation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548205


Love the little rodeo and your bag is beautiful dear cavalla [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...my mouth is watering for some sweets [emoji12]



Hermes Only said:


> Holiday Spirit in Rubis B40 and Monsieur et Madame 90cm scarf with my Wire Fox Terrier, Parker. Happy Holidays to All My Friends..



Happy holidays my friend! You make Hermes look good! Love your fox terrier! That rubis B on you is amazing not to mention your entire outfit gets an A+[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy holidays my friend! You make Hermes look good! Love your fox terrier! That rubis B on you is amazing not to mention your entire outfit gets an A+[emoji8][emoji8]


 Thank You my friend. Wishing you a Happy Holidays.. hugs!! I appreciate your kindness



the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Two words: impeccable style.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


 Thank You Oliver.. i sincerely appreciate it... Hugs  Xoxo HO


----------



## agumila

cafecreme15 said:


> It's really lovely! Do you remember where you purchased it?


Adelaqueen online 



prepster said:


> Very sharp!


Thank you!!


----------



## Bella2015

From me, to me, because I love me, Xmas gift - K32 Noir  [emoji320] [emoji8][emoji4][emoji77]


----------



## Emerson

I love all the photos you post ！
Is your K32 Contour a special order?



agumila said:


> Casual day with my K32 Contour. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cavalla

eternallove4bag said:


> Fabulous casual look agumila!
> 
> 
> Love the little rodeo and your bag is beautiful dear cavalla [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...my mouth is watering for some sweets [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays my friend! You make Hermes look good! Love your fox terrier! That rubis B on you is amazing not to mention your entire outfit gets an A+[emoji8][emoji8]



Dear *eternal. *Thank you for your sweet comments. You've always been so nice. And I always admire how you put together your outfits. Your pictures are eye candy!


----------



## peppers90

agumila said:


> Casual day with my K32 Contour. Thanks for letting me share!



What a beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Rami00

Goldie in action!


----------



## Rami00

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3548660
> 
> 
> From me, to me, because I love me, Xmas gift - K32 Noir  [emoji320] [emoji8][emoji4][emoji77]


I just love this..From me, to me, because I love me!!


----------



## Jukka

My 35 Kelly Amazonia is a good companion for a quick shopping today)))


----------



## 30gold

Last night after a long day at my store


----------



## 30gold

Today back at the store


----------



## agumila

eternallove4bag said:


> Fabulous casual look agumila!


Thank you, eternallove4bag!



Emerson said:


> I love all the photos you post ！
> Is your K32 Contour a special order?


Thanks! Not a special order. I got it a few months ago. I saw some people in here with the same bag 



peppers90 said:


> What a beautiful Kelly!


Thanks, peppers90!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## agumila

Rami00 said:


> Goldie in action!


Loving the bag and the bracelets!


----------



## LaChocolat

After enjoying a yummy treat at H, I took the boys to the art gallery.


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> I just love this..From me, to me, because I love me!!



Ty. I love all of your pics and your overall style!!!


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> Goldie in action!



I want one of everything in this pic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3548660
> 
> 
> From me, to me, because I love me, Xmas gift - K32 Noir  [emoji320] [emoji8][emoji4][emoji77]


Beautiful! And I love the sentiment


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rami00 said:


> Goldie in action!


All your photos are so beautiful Rami, your jewellery and bags are amazing


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> After enjoying a yummy treat at H, I took the boys to the art gallery.


That does look super yummy! Hope you and the boys had a great time at the gallery! Love your chic look!!



Rami00 said:


> Goldie in action!


My friend can there be a shot from you that's not perfection? Seriously another home run! That bag, the jewelry ... All TDF! 



Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3548660
> 
> 
> From me, to me, because I love me, Xmas gift - K32 Noir  [emoji320] [emoji8][emoji4][emoji77]



I love that sentiment Bella! Loving your K and the matching wallet!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavalla said:


> Dear *eternal. *Thank you for your sweet comments. You've always been so nice. And I always admire how you put together your outfits. Your pictures are eye candy!



You are a sweetheart [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you so much dear cavalla[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## kafun

chincac said:


> ok here's one..spot the H! and i wanted to say love your watch too..i have the less fancy version..
> 
> View attachment 3492188


Loving all the h pics here, wanted to ask if your bag is h or another brand? Hopefully will be adding mine soon when my k28 arrives [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-N920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thyme

kafun said:


> Loving all the h pics here, wanted to ask if your bag is h or another brand? Hopefully will be adding mine soon when my k28 arrives [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using PurseForum mobile app



Not H. it's the Moynat Rejane.


----------



## chica727

Hermes Only said:


> No, it's Crate and Barrel $5.95 .. and thanks for the compliments .. hugs


You always have the best put-together look. I missed your posts. Welcome back, Hermes Only.


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> That does look super yummy! Hope you and the boys had a great time at the gallery! Love your chic look!!
> 
> 
> My friend can there be a shot from you that's not perfection? Seriously another home run! That bag, the jewelry ... All TDF!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that sentiment Bella! Loving your K and the matching wallet!



Ty Eternal Love. Your collection is gorgeous.  I love your pics.


----------



## Bella2015

Tonimichelle said:


> Beautiful! And I love the sentiment



Ty Tonimichelle [emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## Luxzenith

Decided to wear my silk scarf as a Toga dress today. Secured with my trusty kelly belt. Macassar Birkin is my lunch companion today


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3549395
> 
> 
> Decided to wear my silk scarf as a Toga dress today. Secured with my trusty kelly belt. Macassar Birkin is my lunch companion today



Beautiful outfilt and bag! Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jpezmom

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3549395
> 
> 
> Decided to wear my silk scarf as a Toga dress today. Secured with my trusty kelly belt. Macassar Birkin is my lunch companion today


You look stunning from head to toe!  Love how each piece complements each other!


----------



## Hermes Only

chica727 said:


> You always have the best put-together look. I missed your posts. Welcome back, Hermes Only.


Thank You My Friend.. I appreciate it.


----------



## Luxzenith

jpezmom said:


> You look stunning from head to toe!  Love how each piece complements each other!



Thank you for your kind words! I love how Hermes do their scarves! Every corner worn has a different look! Different style has different looks! And I get so much more mileage from every piece!


----------



## periogirl28

H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763



Love the whole look!

I was finally able to see the larger cherche midi. I think it might work for me!!! Now I just need to find a color that I like.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the whole look!
> 
> I was finally able to see the larger cherche midi. I think it might work for me!!! Now I just need to find a color that I like.



I know, I am so happy for you!  I so love my bag and it's been used a lot lately as you can tell. Think of your ideal colour and hardware combination. It may turn up soon! ❤️


----------



## chanelkittykat

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763


You look amazing! Your outfits are TDF!!


----------



## periogirl28

chanelkittykat said:


> You look amazing! Your outfits are TDF!!



Thank you, that is a truly lovely compliment!


----------



## Jukka

My recent moto is  "not a single day without my Hermes bag"! so today my B35 Vibrato was in Ikea with me


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763


Beautiful and elegant! Everything works so well together, and I love the pop of the red CM.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Beautiful and elegant! Everything works so well together, and I love the pop of the red CM.



Thank you dear!


----------



## Sappho

Rami00 said:


> Goldie in action!



I'm not sure if it's just your pictures and the lighting but your gold B always looks so rich and buttery. Your B looks better than any other gold B I have seen!


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763



Fabulous vest!! Looks so warm and cozy!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Jukka said:


> My recent moto is  "not a single day without my Hermes bag"! so today my B35 Vibrato was in Ikea with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549787
> View attachment 3549787



This is one of the most beautiful Vibratos I've ever seen


----------



## Ethengdurst

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763


 So chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Ethengdurst said:


> So chic!



Thanks! [emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

Ethengdurst said:


> So chic!



Double post sorry!


----------



## Sappho

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3548904
> 
> 
> My 35 Kelly Amazonia is a good companion for a quick shopping today)))



Stunning K! I love the contrast of colors!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763



Another amazing and beautifully put together ensemble dear periogirl [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Keren16

Hermes Only said:


> No, it's Crate and Barrel $5.95 .. and thanks for the compliments .. hugs



I always look forward to viewing your posts!
They are terrific & creative!

I like honestly with the Crate & Barrel charm[emoji6]
Not everything has to be expensive!
Looks good[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

When friends who share the same insane love for H get together ....it's nice to have their KCs come out to play together too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Another amazing and beautifully put together ensemble dear periogirl [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you so much my dear!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> When friends who share the same insane love for H get together ....it's nice to have their KCs come out to play together too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549990
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!



What could be prettier than this combo of rouge and noir KCs? Love this pic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What could be prettier than this combo of rouge and noir KCs? Love this pic!



Thank you so much VigeeLeBrun [emoji8]


----------



## Bella2015

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763



I love this look.


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> When friends who share the same insane love for H get together ....it's nice to have their KCs come out to play together too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549990
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


 
I can't even decide which color I would want!!! Their both just so  beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> I can't even decide which color I would want!!! Their both just so  beautiful!



Thank you so much Bella[emoji8]... I have to admit the red KC of my friend was just so stunning! Love KCs!


----------



## Hermes Only

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> View attachment 3549763


 You look Fabulous.!!!



Keren16 said:


> I always look forward to viewing your posts!
> They are terrific & creative!
> I like honestly with the Crate & Barrel charm[emoji6]
> Not everything has to be expensive!
> Looks good[emoji4][emoji4]


 Thank You.. I try to keep up with my post from time to time..and Yes, I agree. I love Crate and Barrel..Their Xmas stuff are super cute (and Coffee Mugs too).. I appreciate your lovely compliment.. Happy Holidays!!



eternallove4bag said:


> When friends who share the same insane love for H get together ....it's nice to have their KCs come out to play together too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549990
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


 This is Perfection, My Friend..!!


----------



## Sienna220

eternallove4bag said:


> When friends who share the same insane love for H get together ....it's nice to have their KCs come out to play together too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549990
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


Yay!!!


----------



## Sienna220

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763


So gorgeous ! !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Birkin/Kelly... team both!


----------



## Sienna220

Jukka said:


> My recent moto is  "not a single day without my Hermes bag"! so today my B35 Vibrato was in Ikea with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549787
> View attachment 3549787


Haha a great motto ,  I must say!!!! wish I could live by that motto but I am in currently verrrry cold weather winter storm and too chicken to take my good H bags out so it's a beat up old LV neverfull that I don't care how much snow and salt gets splashed lol .


----------



## Sienna220

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3549395
> 
> 
> Decided to wear my silk scarf as a Toga dress today. Secured with my trusty kelly belt. Macassar Birkin is my lunch companion today


Exquisite as a dress !  very elegant look!


----------



## LovetheLux

eternallove4bag said:


> When friends who share the same insane love for H get together ....it's nice to have their KCs come out to play together too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549990
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


Beautiful!


----------



## LovetheLux

Jukka said:


> My recent moto is  "not a single day without my Hermes bag"! so today my B35 Vibrato was in Ikea with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549787
> View attachment 3549787


Such a beauty.....I like your motto.....


----------



## Luxzenith

Kids screaming in the car while we are stuck in a jam. Staring at my H accessories and praying for sanity...


----------



## Prada Prince

My new bi-colour Rodeo out with my fauve Barenia CDC...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3550335
> 
> 
> Kids screaming in the car while we are stuck in a jam. Staring at my H accessories and praying for sanity...


Hahaha! Remember those days!.. But you have some stunning H accessories for distraction![emoji173]️



Rami00 said:


> Birkin/Kelly... team both!



If the B and K look anything yours my friend I would be both team too[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

A huge thank you for all the likes to my pic[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



LovetheLux said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you LovetheLux [emoji173]️



Sienna220 said:


> Yay!!!


[emoji8]



Hermes Only said:


> This is Perfection, My Friend..!!


Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Btw I love Crate and Barrel too[emoji4]


----------



## LaChocolat

eternallove4bag said:


> When friends who share the same insane love for H get together ....it's nice to have their KCs come out to play together too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549990
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


I love this shot!  It looks so editorial. Happy holidays my stylish friend!


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763


This is an insanely gorgeous look, as always.


----------



## Yatan

Having drinks with Constance


----------



## birkin10600

My Birkins in action. Soleil, Rouge Casaque and Bamboo. All in size 30.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> I love this shot!  It looks so editorial. Happy holidays my stylish friend!



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8]... Love playing around with H bags and accessories [emoji3]


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763



Beautiful look as always [emoji106][emoji169][emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!


----------



## Sienna220

eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684


Drool!!!


----------



## 30gold

Yummy, this makes me smile too!


----------



## Sienna220

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3550335
> 
> 
> Kids screaming in the car while we are stuck in a jam. Staring at my H accessories and praying for sanity...


Haha.... well through it all you are looking good in your H goodies ! !!


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> This is an insanely gorgeous look, as always.





Keren16 said:


> Beautiful look as always [emoji106][emoji169][emoji4]



Thank you both so much! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684



Thank you for sharing!!  This gorgeous pic makes me smile too!


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you both so much! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



No thanks necessary !
You are an inspiration!!
Please keep inspiring [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684



The colors looks like the tropics [emoji521][emoji907][emoji950]
You have a beautiful collection!  It makes me smile too[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684





eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684


So beautiful!  You are making everyone happy with this photo


----------



## HiEndGirl

peppers90 said:


> Here's my Christmas present to myself.  Figured I would give it a trial run since it's pretty cold out...Vintage Constance leather and shearling coat
> 
> View attachment 3547160
> View attachment 3547159
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547158



This is just gorgeous peppers90! I step away for a few days and miss all the action lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3547602
> 
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while... Ombré, love and ombré!



Love this trio! 



Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3547896
> 
> 
> My mini halzan accompanied me for an Ayam penyet (fried chicken) lunch that tasted much better then it looked, together with Karl Lagerfield's Chanel Cat bracelet.. Good day fellow H lovers!



Oh thanks for sharing this pict! The Halzan is in my wish list (maybe one day) and of course your fabulous CC bracelet. I have a slight obsession with CHANEL accessories [emoji7]



Hermes Only said:


> Holiday Spirit in Rubis B40 and Monsieur et Madame 90cm scarf with my Wire Fox Terrier, Parker. Happy Holidays to All My Friends..



Your style is AMAZING!!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684



Me too! [emoji2]


----------



## j19

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3534570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fav clutch in argile color.


Gorgeous! By the way I love your Instagram posts too


----------



## HiEndGirl

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3549395
> 
> 
> Decided to wear my silk scarf as a Toga dress today. Secured with my trusty kelly belt. Macassar Birkin is my lunch companion today



This looks fabulous! I've been considering purchasing a scarf to wear as a blouse but this toga "dress" looks gorgeous. Can I ask how well it stayed in place and how well it wears if your sitting in it? 



periogirl28 said:


> H dress, Barenia belt, Cherche Midi and Jumpings. Happy Weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3549763



I love this look periogirl28 [emoji173]️ I usually team my pink/brown accessories with my neutrals but the red pop looks great. I'm saving style idea this for next winter when I can get my boots out. 



Rami00 said:


> Birkin/Kelly... team both!



Lovely duo Ramii00 [emoji173]️



eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684



Love seeing the colour way families. Makes me smile too.


----------



## jpezmom

birkin10600 said:


> My Birkins in action. Soleil, Rouge Casaque and Bamboo. All in size 30.


Beyond lovely - the pops of color are amazing!  Puts a big smile on my face!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you so much everyone for all the likes and I am so happy this picture brought a smile to your faces too[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Sienna220 said:


> Drool!!!


Thank you Sienna[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



30gold said:


> Yummy, this makes me smile too!


Thank you loads 30gold[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for sharing!!  This gorgeous pic makes me smile too!


Thank you so much Dextersmom [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Keren16 said:


> The colors looks like the tropics [emoji521][emoji907][emoji950]
> You have a beautiful collection!  It makes me smile too[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Aww! Thank you so much [emoji8]... And you know I love your collection too[emoji173]️



weibandy said:


> So beautiful!  You are making everyone happy with this photo


Thank you my friend for all the love[emoji8]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Me too! [emoji2]


Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup [emoji8]



HiEndGirl said:


> Love seeing the colour way families. Makes me smile too.



Thank you so much HiEndGirl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

My two babies hanging out by the cozy fireplace on a cold and snowy night [emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## shoppermomof4

My sweet kelly on our way Xmas shopping [emoji173]️


----------



## Luxzenith

eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684



Love this shot! And u have the right shade of blue croc CDC I have been searching for..!! What colour is it?


----------



## Luxzenith

HiEndGirl said:


> This looks fabulous! I've been considering purchasing a scarf to wear as a blouse but this toga "dress" looks gorgeous. Can I ask how well it stayed in place and how well it wears if your sitting in it?
> .



It was ok for me but I am petite and usually wear XS sizing so there is a lot of cloth around me. To feel secure, I wear a lace bandeau top and longer shorts inside, so any exposure at the side looks ok still. It is quite easy to adjust it to wrap around you even if it moves. But a good belt is useful.

You can also opt to tie at the sides with a knot also for a shorter toga dress. Do check out mai Tai's scarfing tips for more ideas. Many ideas on you tube too!


----------



## spylove22

Would make me smile too! 


eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> My two babies hanging out by the cozy fireplace on a cold and snowy night [emoji173]️[emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550921



Love the two babies!! Isn't it crazy weather? Stay warm[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

spylove22 said:


> Would make me smile too!


Thank you spylove [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Luxzenith said:


> Love this shot! And u have the right shade of blue croc CDC I have been searching for..!! What colour is it?


Thank you so much Luxzenith[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... It's Blue Izmir!


----------



## Rami00

Noir ❤️


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684


Parfait ❤️


----------



## chica727

birkin10600 said:


> My Birkins in action. Soleil, Rouge Casaque and Bamboo. All in size 30.


OMG. Your Soleil is gorgeous. This is my holy grail bag!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## birkin10600

jpezmom said:


> Beyond lovely - the pops of color are amazing!  Puts a big smile on my face!



Thank you jpezmom for your nice comment!


----------



## birkin10600

chica727 said:


> OMG. Your Soleil is gorgeous. This is my holy grail bag!!! Thanks for sharing.



Thank you so much chica727!  Soleil color is the most beautiful yellow in my opinion.


----------



## doctor_top

u look fab , great post ^^


Hermes Only said:


> Holiday Spirit in Rubis B40 and Monsieur et Madame 90cm scarf with my Wire Fox Terrier, Parker. Happy Holidays to All My Friends..



They are in cozy place 


Bella2015 said:


> My two babies hanging out by the cozy fireplace on a cold and snowy night [emoji173]️[emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550921


----------



## butterflygirl48

sunrise4ever said:


> View attachment 3539793
> 
> Travel with my new babies. Gris M GHW Kelly and Grey pearl Wallet.



That is my dream bag!!! The color combo is beyond. Wear her in good health and thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the two babies!! Isn't it crazy weather? Stay warm[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Ty my sweet eternallove.  [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Noir ❤️


Lots of love for gingy and your beautiful black birkin!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out with my Orange Poppy Rodeo PM and Ombre Lizard CDC...


----------



## Rami00

My Goldies


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> My Goldies



Love him and love her [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Parfait [emoji173]️


Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> Noir [emoji173]️


Gosh look at his eyes[emoji7][emoji7]... It's like he can ask for anything and I would say 'ur wish is my command'[emoji3][emoji23]



Rami00 said:


> My Goldies



Honestly I look at gingy and my heart melts[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji3]


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to a Christmas play with my RG Rose Velour Clic H and company.


----------



## Dextersmom

Rami00 said:


> My Goldies



Two beauties!!


----------



## Sienna220

Luxzenith said:


> It was ok for me but I am petite and usually wear XS sizing so there is a lot of cloth around me. To feel secure, I wear a lace bandeau top and longer shorts inside, so any exposure at the side looks ok still. It is quite easy to adjust it to wrap around you even if it moves. But a good belt is useful.
> 
> You can also opt to tie at the sides with a knot also for a shorter toga dress. Do check out mai Tai's scarfing tips for more ideas. Many ideas on you tube too!


Thanks for sharing ,  Luxzenith !  I hope to try out soon and hopefully will look half as lovely as you with the toga look!


----------



## LaChocolat

Off to Christmas brunch ...


----------



## Sienna220

Rami00 said:


> Noir ❤️


Cutie pie!!!


----------



## Sienna220

Prada Prince said:


> Out with my Orange Poppy Rodeo PM and Ombre Lizard CDC...
> 
> View attachment 3551238
> 
> View attachment 3551241
> 
> View attachment 3551242


You look great Prada Prince!!! I love how my ombre lizard cdc goes with everything ,  so versatile - and it works well with your ensemble here


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dextersmom said:


> Heading to a Christmas play with my RG Rose Velour Clic H and company.
> View attachment 3551337


Love the combination of Chanel and H[emoji7][emoji7]... Reissue is my favorite Chanel bag[emoji173]️



LaChocolat said:


> Off to Christmas brunch ...



Perfect ensemble! Have a great time [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

When the weather is miserable I take solace in H to brighten my day[emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Luxzenith said:


> It was ok for me but I am petite and usually wear XS sizing so there is a lot of cloth around me. To feel secure, I wear a lace bandeau top and longer shorts inside, so any exposure at the side looks ok still. It is quite easy to adjust it to wrap around you even if it moves. But a good belt is useful.
> 
> You can also opt to tie at the sides with a knot also for a shorter toga dress. Do check out mai Tai's scarfing tips for more ideas. Many ideas on you tube too!



Thanks for the great answer [emoji4] I will definitely check out the sites you suggested. [emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LaChocolat

eternallove4bag said:


> When the weather is miserable I take solace in H to brighten my day[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551371


Clic heaven, OMG!!  You're my enabler on this. I was never really into them until I saw how lovely you paired them with your scarves and bags. Now I want them all, lol.  Beautiful!


----------



## mygoodies

Took Ms Bleu Nuit for a day Xmas shopping in Paris  
The beautiful Sevres boutique




It took me a mnt to figure out this was a dog LOL [emoji23] 


Wish this was my dining table [emoji7]


Got my fave Jardin de Monsieur Li engraved at FSH. I was told they do this with the holidays season and Mothersday. and ITS FREE [emoji317]


FSH in Holidays spirit:


----------



## dessertfirst

Rami00 said:


> Birkin/Kelly... team both!


These are so beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> Clic heaven, OMG!!  You're my enabler on this. I was never really into them until I saw how lovely you paired them with your scarves and bags. Now I want them all, lol.  Beautiful!



[emoji8][emoji8] thank you so much! The first time I got them, one of the beautiful TPFer warned me that these are like skittles and you can't stop at just one [emoji3]... And gosh was she right!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit for a day Xmas shopping in Paris
> The beautiful Sevres boutique
> View attachment 3551391
> 
> View attachment 3551392
> 
> It took me a mnt to figure out this was a dog LOL [emoji23]
> View attachment 3551394
> 
> Wish this was my dining table [emoji7]
> View attachment 3551397
> 
> Got my fave Jardin de Monsieur Li engraved at FSH. I was told they do this with the holidays season and Mothersday. and ITS FREE [emoji317]
> View attachment 3551399
> 
> FSH in Holidays spirit:
> View attachment 3551400



Lovely! Thank you so much for sharing the beautiful pictures [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> When the weather is miserable I take solace in H to brighten my day[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551371



Definitely a beautiful view to look at on a miserable day [emoji257][emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the combination of Chanel and H[emoji7][emoji7]... Reissue is my favorite Chanel bag[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect ensemble! Have a great time [emoji8]



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> When the weather is miserable I take solace in H to brighten my day[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551371



Whoa!!!  What treasures you have to sustain yourself during bad weather and otherwise.  Your posts are always breathtaking.


----------



## Jukka

eternallove4bag said:


> It's snowing outside but looking inside at this makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550684





eternallove4bag said:


> When the weather is miserable I take solace in H to brighten my day[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551371



love your colorful H compositions!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Thank you beautiful TPFers for your likes on my pic [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Bella2015 said:


> Definitely a beautiful view to look at on a miserable day [emoji257][emoji173]️


Aww thank you so much dear Bella [emoji8][emoji8]



Dextersmom said:


> Whoa!!!  What treasures you have to sustain yourself during bad weather and otherwise.  Your posts are always breathtaking.


Thank you Dextersmom for such sweet words that made my day  the many colors of H do brighten my day [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Jukka said:


> love your colorful H compositions!


Thank you so much Jukka[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... H has some amazing colors and I feel truly lucky to have some of them!


----------



## Sienna220

LaChocolat said:


> Off to Christmas brunch ...


Divine!!!


----------



## CClovesbags

Sorry for staying away from the subject and for those who have seen the movie "Trolls"....the bad guys in the movie are called "Bergens" who eat trolls. My 4-year-old loves the movie.

Boy: Mommy, daddy said you have a bergen (Birkin) in your closet
Me: Yes, I do.
Boy: Does your bergen (Birkin) eat a lot of trolls?
Me: No (with a smile)
Boy: Does it eat a lot of money?
Hubby: Yessssss
Boy: Mommy, I like your bergen (Birkin) better because it only eats money. 
Me: .............[emoji24]


----------



## LovetheLux

birkin10600 said:


> My Birkins in action. Soleil, Rouge Casaque and Bamboo. All in size 30.


Beautiful colors!


----------



## LovetheLux

CClovesbags said:


> Sorry for staying away from the subject and for those who have seen the movie "Trolls"....the bad guys in the movie are called "Bergens" who eat trolls. My 4-year-old loves the movie.
> 
> Boy: Mommy, daddy said you have a bergen (Birkin) in your closet
> Me: Yes, I do.
> Boy: Does your bergen (Birkin) eat a lot of trolls?
> Me: No (with a smile)
> Boy: Does it eat a lot of money?
> Hubby: Yessssss
> Boy: Mommy, I like your bergen (Birkin) better because it only eats money.
> Me: .............[emoji24]
> View attachment 3551698


 Love this little conversation


----------



## Masao

Today I bring Mr. Matcha ( Kelly 35 Sauge color ) to Leavenworth WA ( Christmas lighting Festival )
It was cold, but I do enjoyed with my baby Kelly 
Happy Christmas my dear threads!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji7]
> Your style is AMAZING!!


 Thanks for the lovely compliment... Hugs!



doctor_top said:


> u look fab , great post ^^


 Thank You, I appreciate it!!



eternallove4bag said:


> When the weather is miserable I take solace in H to brighten my day[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551371


 Love it All... The Collection Imperiales are my favorite!


----------



## HiEndGirl

mygoodies said:


> Took Ms Bleu Nuit for a day Xmas shopping in Paris
> The beautiful Sevres boutique
> View attachment 3551391
> 
> View attachment 3551392
> 
> It took me a mnt to figure out this was a dog LOL [emoji23]
> View attachment 3551394
> 
> Wish this was my dining table [emoji7]
> View attachment 3551397
> 
> Got my fave Jardin de Monsieur Li engraved at FSH. I was told they do this with the holidays season and Mothersday. and ITS FREE [emoji317]
> View attachment 3551399
> 
> FSH in Holidays spirit:
> View attachment 3551400



Great Picts!! Thanks for sharing. Such a lovely store. (Maybe one day visit there [emoji6])


----------



## Bella2015

CClovesbags said:


> Sorry for staying away from the subject and for those who have seen the movie "Trolls"....the bad guys in the movie are called "Bergens" who eat trolls. My 4-year-old loves the movie.
> 
> Boy: Mommy, daddy said you have a bergen (Birkin) in your closet
> Me: Yes, I do.
> Boy: Does your bergen (Birkin) eat a lot of trolls?
> Me: No (with a smile)
> Boy: Does it eat a lot of money?
> Hubby: Yessssss
> Boy: Mommy, I like your bergen (Birkin) better because it only eats money.
> Me: .............[emoji24]
> View attachment 3551698



This is so adorable!!!


----------



## suziez

eternallove4bag said:


> When the weather is miserable I take solace in H to brighten my day[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551371


I had to look twice......such a wonderful collection.


----------



## suziez

CClovesbags said:


> Sorry for staying away from the subject and for those who have seen the movie "Trolls"....the bad guys in the movie are called "Bergens" who eat trolls. My 4-year-old loves the movie.
> 
> Boy: Mommy, daddy said you have a bergen (Birkin) in your closet
> Me: Yes, I do.
> Boy: Does your bergen (Birkin) eat a lot of trolls?
> Me: No (with a smile)
> Boy: Does it eat a lot of money?
> Hubby: Yessssss
> Boy: Mommy, I like your bergen (Birkin) better because it only eats money.
> Me: .............[emoji24]
> View attachment 3551698


I just love a gold birkin.  Every time I see one I am reminded how classy and still fresh it is.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> Thanks for the lovely compliment... Hugs!
> 
> Thank You, I appreciate it!!
> 
> Love it All... The Collection Imperiales are my favorite!


Thank you my friend [emoji8]... It's mine too! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



suziez said:


> I had to look twice......such a wonderful collection.



Thank you so much for the sweet compliment suziez[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CClovesbags

suziez said:


> I just love a gold birkin.  Every time I see one I am reminded how classy and still fresh it is.



Aw, thank you for the comment. This B is only 2 months old and wasn't my first choice of color. Thanks for making me feel good about the purchase. Happy holidays!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Masao said:


> Today I bring Mr. Matcha ( Kelly 35 Sauge color ) to Leavenworth WA ( Christmas lighting Festival )
> It was cold, but I do enjoyed with my baby Kelly
> Happy Christmas my dear threads!!!


Gorgeous bag, it suits you so well. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Masao

LuckyBitch said:


> Gorgeous bag, it suits you so well. Wear it in good health.


Thank you so much! That's very sweet of you


----------



## atelierforward

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3548660
> 
> 
> From me, to me, because I love me, Xmas gift - K32 Noir  [emoji320] [emoji8][emoji4][emoji77]


Perfection!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Action shots from Miraval


----------



## Alexa67

CClovesbags said:


> Sorry for staying away from the subject and for those who have seen the movie "Trolls"....the bad guys in the movie are called "Bergens" who eat trolls. My 4-year-old loves the movie.
> 
> Boy: Mommy, daddy said you have a bergen (Birkin) in your closet
> Me: Yes, I do.
> Boy: Does your bergen (Birkin) eat a lot of trolls?
> Me: No (with a smile)
> Boy: Does it eat a lot of money?
> Hubby: Yessssss
> Boy: Mommy, I like your bergen (Birkin) better because it only eats money.
> Me: .............[emoji24]
> View attachment 3551698


Nice bag with very suitable twilly. But the story is so sweet. Thanks for let me smile


----------



## Sienna220

Masao said:


> Today I bring Mr. Matcha ( Kelly 35 Sauge color ) to Leavenworth WA ( Christmas lighting Festival )
> It was cold, but I do enjoyed with my baby Kelly
> Happy Christmas my dear threads!!!


I hope you enjoyed the Christmas lighting Festival !  Mr. Matcha is a stunning Kelly! 
Merry Christmas to you too ,  dear Masao


----------



## eternallove4bag

If I had to live with only three bags these would be it!... A tote, a clutch and a shoulder bag... Always and forever H for me [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Masao

Sienna220 said:


> I hope you enjoyed the Christmas lighting Festival !  Mr. Matcha is a stunning Kelly!
> Merry Christmas to you too ,  dear Masao


Thank you, Sienna220  You too as well


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dextersmom

Masao said:


> Today I bring Mr. Matcha ( Kelly 35 Sauge color ) to Leavenworth WA ( Christmas lighting Festival )
> It was cold, but I do enjoyed with my baby Kelly
> Happy Christmas my dear threads!!!



Your Kelly is lovely and you look so happy!!  The background is also quite beautiful!


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> If I had to live with only three bags these would be it!... A tote, a clutch and a shoulder bag... Always and forever H for me [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552172



Stunning choices!! What is that beautiful green color of your B, if you don't mind my asking?  It is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## Dextersmom

Chi town Chanel said:


> Action shots from Miraval



LOVE your vibrant green Evie....what an amazing color!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Me and my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM today.  This color makes me smile.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dextersmom said:


> Stunning choices!! What is that beautiful green color of your B, if you don't mind my asking?  It is such a gorgeous color.


Thank you so much Dextersmom [emoji8]... It's malachite and honestly one of my favorite H colors!



Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM today.  This color makes me smile.
> View attachment 3552246
> View attachment 3552247



Makes me smile too! It's such a beautiful vibrant red and you carry it so well [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Aren't H colors just amazing?


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> If I had to live with only three bags these would be it!... A tote, a clutch and a shoulder bag... Always and forever H for me [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552172


Hey, I think I could manage with that 

Very beautiful and useful!!!  Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> If I had to live with only three bags these would be it!... A tote, a clutch and a shoulder bag... Always and forever H for me [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552172



Perfect as always [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
Happy Holidays to you & your family [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
May you enjoy more loves to live with[emoji319][emoji322][emoji319][emoji322][emoji319][emoji322]


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Hey, I think I could manage with that
> 
> Very beautiful and useful!!!  Gorgeous collection!


Hehehe! Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8]... Psssst! Hoping though I never have to choose [emoji23]



Keren16 said:


> Perfect as always [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Happy Holidays to you & your family [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320]
> May you enjoy more loves to live with[emoji319][emoji322][emoji319][emoji322][emoji319][emoji322]



You are a sweetheart my friend and your words always uplift my spirits [emoji8][emoji173]️... Thank you so much! Wishing the same to you and your family! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much Dextersmom [emoji8]... It's malachite and honestly one of my favorite H colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me smile too! It's such a beautiful vibrant red and you carry it so well [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Aren't H colors just amazing?



Ah...malachite.  Thank you so much for letting me know! I will have keep that color on my radar, as it is very special. 
Thank you for the compliment.  I am new to H this year and am truly loving the colors and leather quality.


----------



## Masao

Dextersmom said:


> Your Kelly is lovely and you look so happy!!  The background is also quite beautiful!


Thank you so much, Dextersmom  I was really happy!!! It's a really beautiful place, and I do enjoyed my Mr. Kelly as well


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> If I had to live with only three bags these would be it!... A tote, a clutch and a shoulder bag... Always and forever H for me [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552172



This is a perfect collection.  You have every possible event covered with a beautiful sophisticated look.


----------



## Ladybaga

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first action shot with Ms Olive Oil-Vert Olive Barenia B35 and Ombre CDC GHW with a Stella McCartney cat photo bombing
> forgive the plastic on the CDC, I had not commenced my ritual-peeling routine
> 
> View attachment 3540801



What a lovely photo! Your Miss Olive Oil would make Popeye proud! I remember seeing and meeting our dear TPFer, Ouiji Board, and her vert olive barenia at an H event many years ago. I STILL dream about her bag! I can now add yours to having beautiful dreams! ( Your CDC is the cherry on top!)


----------



## renet

Bring my new love to work today!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luxzenith

renet said:


> View attachment 3552419
> 
> Bring my new love to work today!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Nice!! And by chance we using twilly from the same color way today!


----------



## ericat

CClovesbags said:


> Sorry for staying away from the subject and for those who have seen the movie "Trolls"....the bad guys in the movie are called "Bergens" who eat trolls. My 4-year-old loves the movie.
> 
> Boy: Mommy, daddy said you have a bergen (Birkin) in your closet
> Me: Yes, I do.
> Boy: Does your bergen (Birkin) eat a lot of trolls?
> Me: No (with a smile)
> Boy: Does it eat a lot of money?
> Hubby: Yessssss
> Boy: Mommy, I like your bergen (Birkin) better because it only eats money.
> Me: .............[emoji24]
> View attachment 3551698



Hilarious! I have a 4 year old who loves that movie too. I can totally envision that conversation.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## labellavita27

eternallove4bag said:


> If I had to live with only three bags these would be it!... A tote, a clutch and a shoulder bag... Always and forever H for me [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552172



How do you like the Sydney belt?


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> Nice!! And by chance we using twilly from the same color way today!
> 
> View attachment 3552578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552579



Your ghillies B looks fabulous! When I collected my K yesterday, my SA already talking to me about my next bag maybe could be a B! [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Luxzenith

renet said:


> Your ghillies B looks fabulous! When I collected my K yesterday, my SA already talking to me about my next bag maybe could be a B! [emoji23] [emoji23]



I love black kelly in ghw !! What size is this!! Actually anything in H with ghw!! Did u Have to wait long for this colour combo? Cos it is so sought after..I gave up for the true black colour already..as I am impatient by nature.. but the local economy here is slowing.. somehow it is easier to get the colours we want now. So make full use of it. Otherwise in boom times, it will be harder to get your HG bag!!


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> I love black kelly in ghw !! What size is this!! Actually anything in H with ghw!! Did u Have to wait long for this colour combo? Cos it is so sought after..I gave up for the true black colour already..as I am impatient by nature.. but the local economy here is slowing.. somehow it is easier to get the colours we want now. So make full use of it. Otherwise in boom times, it will be harder to get your HG bag!!



Actually, my SA helped me put up a request for Kelly 28 Black in Epsom and within 4 calendar days, I received a message from her that my bag had arrived in store! I was shocked and also, I was overseas last week. Thru much struggle, I managed to come back and got it yesterday. [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Ready for some festive music last night, Handel's Messiah at Albert Hall. Orange Swift  C24.


----------



## HiEndGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Ready for some festive music last night, Handel's Messiah at Albert Hall. Orange Swift  C24.
> 
> View attachment 3552676



You look fabulous!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dextersmom said:


> Me and my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM today.  This color makes me smile.
> View attachment 3552246
> View attachment 3552247



I L[emoji173]️VE this colour


----------



## periogirl28

HiEndGirl said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Gina123

Strolled around Buenos Aires, Recoleta neighborhood.


----------



## eternallove4bag

renet said:


> View attachment 3552419
> 
> Bring my new love to work today!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Many congrats! She is a beauty[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Luxzenith said:


> Nice!! And by chance we using twilly from the same color way today!
> 
> View attachment 3552578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552579


That's one stunning bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



periogirl28 said:


> Ready for some festive music last night, Handel's Messiah at Albert Hall. Orange Swift  C24.
> 
> View attachment 3552676



Perfection [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Strolled around Buenos Aires, Recoleta neighborhood.
> View attachment 3552712
> 
> View attachment 3552713
> 
> View attachment 3552714
> View attachment 3552715



Oooh thank you for the eye candy! You look fabulous Gina[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

labellavita27 said:


> How do you like the Sydney belt?


Love it! Have worn it with dresses and jeans and love its versatility [emoji173]️



Bella2015 said:


> This is a perfect collection.  You have every possible event covered with a beautiful sophisticated look.


Thank you so much dear Bella [emoji8][emoji8]..was racking my brain which bags to fit in each of the three categories but thankfully I don't have many bags so in the end the decision was not that hard [emoji3][emoji3]



Dextersmom said:


> Ah...malachite.  Thank you so much for letting me know! I will have keep that color on my radar, as it is very special.
> Thank you for the compliment.  I am new to H this year and am truly loving the colors and leather quality.



My pleasure [emoji8]... The orange side is a slippery one so beware [emoji3]... Love H for their leather quality and craftsmanship too! BTW Malachite is back for SS2017[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats! She is a beauty[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> That's one stunning bag[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection [emoji7]



Thank you, eternallove! [emoji6]


----------



## Luxzenith

renet said:


> Actually, my SA helped me put up a request for Kelly 28 Black in Epsom and within 4 calendar days, I received a message from her that my bag had arrived in store! I was shocked and also, I was overseas last week. Thru much struggle, I managed to come back and got it yesterday. [emoji4]



Wah... lovely SA!! And so fast??


----------



## Sienna220

Luxzenith said:


> Wah... lovely SA!! And so fast??


Very helpful indeed!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> Wah... lovely SA!! And so fast??



Yes. She told me a number of customers were on waiting list for this specs for more than half a year and H fulfilled them and could have made extra. Mine is the balance after all waiting list cleared.  Hence, my guess is when the request was put up, approved and transferred to store.


----------



## Monique1004

My Halzan in holiday spirit going to work party!


----------



## EmileH

Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809



Elegant, on point, stunning! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...and that shawl[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Elegant, on point, stunning! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...and that shawl[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, dear. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HavLab

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809



Looks great!


----------



## Dextersmom

HiEndGirl said:


> I L[emoji173]️VE this colour



Thank you!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809



You look so pretty!


----------



## MYH

eternallove4bag said:


> If I had to live with only three bags these would be it!... A tote, a clutch and a shoulder bag... Always and forever H for me [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552172



Seriously stunning hun.  Happy to see you love your malachite as much as I love mine.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> Seriously stunning hun.  Happy to see you love your malachite as much as I love mine.



Awww thank you dear MYH[emoji8][emoji8]... I was so fascinated with your gorgeous malachite K! You totally enabled me in my love for malachite[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Rami00

Brandebourgh


----------



## tramcaro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809



So chic and warm!


----------



## chica727

periogirl28 said:


> Ready for some festive music last night, Handel's Messiah at Albert Hall. Orange Swift  C24.
> 
> View attachment 3552676


I love your look. May I ask the make and name of the jacket? I am lusting over it.


----------



## doves75

Gina123 said:


> Strolled around Buenos Aires, Recoleta neighborhood.
> View attachment 3552712
> 
> View attachment 3552713
> 
> View attachment 3552714
> View attachment 3552715



Wow....a good inventory... and Birkin on display...that's very rare.


----------



## periogirl28

chica727 said:


> I love your look. May I ask the make and name of the jacket? I am lusting over it.



Thank you! I have sent you a PM.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809


Enjoy your day off! You are looking great! [emoji106] [emoji6]


----------



## Sappho

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809



You do look so toasty warm! You poured all those warm gold tones so well!


----------



## Sappho

Gina123 said:


> Strolled around Buenos Aires, Recoleta neighborhood.
> View attachment 3552712
> 
> View attachment 3552713
> 
> View attachment 3552714
> View attachment 3552715



Nice window eye candy, especially that croc B!!


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> If I had to live with only three bags these would be it!... A tote, a clutch and a shoulder bag... Always and forever H for me [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552172



Your thinking is simple and quite fabulous!!


----------



## Sappho

Chi town Chanel said:


> Action shots from Miraval



Beautiful greens!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you guys for the nice comments. I had a very restorative day off.


----------



## LaChocolat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809


So elegantly beautiful. I love this look!


----------



## Nerja

Gina123 said:


> Strolled around Buenos Aires, Recoleta neighborhood.
> View attachment 3552712
> 
> View attachment 3552713
> 
> View attachment 3552714
> View attachment 3552715


Beautiful!  Love the bracelet: it's gorgeous!  And I love BA!  One of my daughters used to live in Recoleta.  It's such a great city!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809


Beautiful monochromatic look. Love a gold birkin


----------



## PurseOnFleek

I'm back! Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on 14 Dec. 
Here is my kelly with a strapyou & fendi monster waiting at the doctor's surgery


----------



## HiEndGirl

Gina123 said:


> Strolled around Buenos Aires, Recoleta neighborhood.
> View attachment 3552712
> 
> View attachment 3552713
> 
> View attachment 3552714
> View attachment 3552715



Great Picts Gina. Thanks for sharing all the eye candy. I would find that very hard to leave empty handed [emoji51]



Monique1004 said:


> My Halzan in holiday spirit going to work party!
> View attachment 3552798



I absolutely love this bag. It is definitely on my top H list. Yours is rocking the Xmas look [emoji319][emoji322]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809



Looking great Pocketbook!! [emoji173]️



Rami00 said:


> Brandebourgh
> View attachment 3552985



Rami00 your style is always so gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3553299
> 
> I'm back! Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on 14 Dec.
> Here is my kelly with a strapyou & fendi monster waiting at the doctor's surgery



Oh super congratulations to you!!!! So happy for you. I was literally just thinking about you this morning lol so I'm so happy to see this post. All the best for your new addition [emoji177] and looking super stylish too at your dr apt. With your Kelly and all her additions too (Love the monster!) You are now a rocking mum [emoji8]


----------



## Luxzenith

Gina123 said:


> Strolled around Buenos Aires, Recoleta neighborhood.
> View attachment 3552712
> 
> View attachment 3552713
> 
> View attachment 3552714
> View attachment 3552715



Granville bracelet! I bought one for my mom.. but hohoho.. she returning it to me cos she don't appreciate it.. but I do!  Very versatile?!! Can wear as a necklace, scarf ring and bracelet! But.. my mom's one is an L size.. 

I have been looking for this in my size for Sooooo long..


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3553299
> 
> I'm back! Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on 14 Dec.
> Here is my kelly with a strapyou & fendi monster waiting at the doctor's surgery



Congrats!! Love that strap you combination on a kelly!!


----------



## periogirl28

HiEndGirl said:


> You look fabulous!


Thank you!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gina123

Luxzenith said:


> Granville bracelet! I bought one for my mom.. but hohoho.. she returning it to me cos she don't appreciate it.. but I do!  Very versatile?!! Can wear as a necklace, scarf ring and bracelet! But.. my mom's one is an L size..
> 
> I have been looking for this in my size for Sooooo long..



I love my bracelet and I get lots of compliments. I hope you'll find one in your size.

[emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Brandebourgh
> View attachment 3552985


Just stunning and perfect! Love everything in this picture Rami[emoji7][emoji7]



PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3553299
> 
> I'm back! Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on 14 Dec.
> Here is my kelly with a strapyou & fendi monster waiting at the doctor's surgery



Awww! Many congrats on your baby girl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...beautiful classic K!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sappho said:


> Your thinking is simple and quite fabulous!!



You are so sweet[emoji8]...thank you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Masao

Had a little trip with my Mr. Matcha and my cape cod watch blue gator yesterday


----------



## chica727

LaChocolat said:


> So elegantly beautiful. I love this look!


I concur. Pocketbook always make Birkin look the best wit her elegant casual looks. Gold epsom B30 is now on my wish list.


----------



## Dextersmom

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3553299
> 
> I'm back! Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on 14 Dec.
> Here is my kelly with a strapyou & fendi monster waiting at the doctor's surgery



Gorgeous pic and congratulations on the new addition to your family!!


----------



## EmileH

Masao said:


> Had a little trip with my Mr. Matcha and my cape cod watch blue gator yesterday



Very nice! Is it easy to change the watch band on the cape cod?



chica727 said:


> I concur. Pocketbook always make Birkin look the best wit her elegant casual looks. Gold epsom B30 is now on my wish list.



You are so sweet. Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Masao

Hello Pocketbook Pup, if you know how to change the strap, then " Yes ". Otherwise I will suggest you to bring to the boutique anyway


----------



## EmileH

Masao said:


> Hello Pocketbook Pup, if you know how to change the strap, then " Yes ". Otherwise I will suggest you to bring to the boutique anyway



Thank you. It looks very nice on you.


----------



## Icyss

Ootd with Ms. K today!


----------



## csetcos

Masao said:


> Had a little trip with my Mr. Matcha and my cape cod watch blue gator yesterday



Love all of this together! The gator strap color is so beautiful and striking! How do you like your K and what size?


----------



## Yoshi1296

My Victoria II in Cafe Clemence anxiously waiting with me for my last final


----------



## agumila

Icyss said:


> Ootd with Ms. K today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553796


Beautiful!!


----------



## Alexa67

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809


Absolutely gorgeous outfit, all match so perfect.  Black and shades of brown is one of the best combinations.


----------



## LaChocolat

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3553299
> 
> I'm back! Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on 14 Dec.
> Here is my kelly with a strapyou & fendi monster waiting at the doctor's surgery


Congrats to you! You must be so happy. She's lucky to have such a stylish mom.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Masao

csetcos said:


> Love all of this together! The gator strap color is so beautiful and striking! How do you like your K and what size?


Hello csetcos, I love love love my Kelly bag. It's 35 Sauge color


----------



## EmileH

Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359


You look beautiful!


----------



## GB2112

Hope it went well! Gorge bag tho


----------



## renet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359



Pbp, you look so gorgeous and lovely K! Enjoy!


----------



## hclubfan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359


Love the combination of red and camel, pocketbook pup


----------



## kkfiregirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3553299
> 
> I'm back! Gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on 14 Dec.
> Here is my kelly with a strapyou & fendi monster waiting at the doctor's surgery



OMG! Huge congrats! That's wonderful - hope you are both doing well [emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359


You look fabulous, PbP. Love these colors.


----------



## Icyss

agumila said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## HavLab

So many great photos on here!  The best advertising for Hermes!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359


I love this outfit and especially your coat. It is perfect with that special Kelly and the scarf. ❤️


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> You look beautiful!





renet said:


> Pbp, you look so gorgeous and lovely K! Enjoy!





hclubfan said:


> Love the combination of red and camel, pocketbook pup





Moirai said:


> You look fabulous, PbP. Love these colors.





periogirl28 said:


> I love this outfit and especially your coat. It is perfect with that special Kelly and the scarf. [emoji173]️



Thank you for your kind compliments. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359



So chic [emoji173]️


----------



## Myrkur

Taking my beautiful Kelly out again [emoji170]


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3554585
> 
> 
> Taking my beautiful Kelly out again [emoji170]



Bleu de Prusse right? Such a beautiful and versatile blue. I wish it was still in production.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Alexa67

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359


Again a wonderful color combination. Your Kelly is such an eye candy


----------



## EmileH

Alexa67 said:


> Again a wonderful color combination. Your Kelly is such an eye candy



Thank you. [emoji2]


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bleu de Prusse right? Such a beautiful and versatile blue. I wish it was still in production.


Yes! I'm sure it will come back one day. I love the combination with swift.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Bleu de Prusse right? Such a beautiful and versatile blue. I wish it was still in production.



I believe it's still in production. I was able to place a SO with box in Bleu de Prusse a few months ago.


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359



Super elegant, @Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> Yes! I'm sure it will come back one day. I love the combination with swift.



Oh it's swift, too? That was a great find. [emoji7]



hermesBB said:


> I believe it's still in production. I was able to place a SO with box in Bleu de Prusse a few months ago.



Very interesting. Hmmm... I didn't see that in the SO box or I would have been very tempted. 



Cygne18 said:


> Super elegant, @Pocketbook Pup!



Thank you![emoji8]


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh it's swift, too? That was a great find. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting. Hmmm... I didn't see that in the SO box or I would have been very tempted.
> 
> Thank you![emoji8]



It was placed on the phone, I asked for a couple of blues and Bleu de Prusse was accepted


----------



## Oryx816

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359



What a beautiful ootd PP!  I normally am not a fan of rouge H, but paired with camel....swoon!  Truly lovely!


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359


You should model for Hermes!



Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3554585
> 
> 
> Taking my beautiful Kelly out again [emoji170]


I love your Kelly!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Happy Holidays, all!!!
Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really  Had a wonderful day in the city.
Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?

A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.


----------



## Serva1

Happy Holidays dear Vigee, your action pics are always so inspiring! You look beautiful [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Wishing all tpfers Happy Holidays!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Holidays, all!!!
> Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really  Had a wonderful day in the city.
> Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?
> 
> A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.


So chic Vigee!! Love everything, tip to toe! Hope you have a wonderful Christmas with your family!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Holidays, all!!!
> Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really  Had a wonderful day in the city.
> Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?
> 
> A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.



You look great! Wishing you a very happy Christmas and New Year!


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Holidays, all!!!
> Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really  Had a wonderful day in the city.
> Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?
> 
> A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.



You look beautiful. As always.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Wishing all tpfers Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 3555182



Merry Christmas Serva!


----------



## dessertfirst

Serva1 said:


> Wishing all tpfers Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 3555182


And a very Happpy Holiday to you as well


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

One note has always struck me about this tPF group and that is how NICE all of you are ~ wishing everyone Happy Holidays and much good cheer. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Keren16

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Holidays, all!!!
> Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really  Had a wonderful day in the city.
> Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?
> 
> A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.



It's a relaxed, pretty, soft look to me!
That's my interpretation


----------



## alismarr

After shopping yesterday evening.  Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## barkcheejai

Kelly extreme to match with my Constance 18


----------



## angelicskater16

Wearing my Kelly with my new Fendi Strap today!


----------



## periogirl28

Simplicity rules. Rouge Vif CDC and my coat.


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> Simplicity rules. Rouge Vif CDC and my coat.
> 
> View attachment 3555576



Love your new CDC!


----------



## Vix_3n

Matching wallets at dinner [emoji4]


----------



## Vix_3n

periogirl28 said:


> Simplicity rules. Rouge Vif CDC and my coat.
> 
> View attachment 3555576


Stunning @periogirl28 [emoji171]


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Love your new CDC!



Thank you, this in fact is not new. I was just thinking I needed to take my accessories out more. [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Holidays, all!!!
> Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really  Had a wonderful day in the city.
> Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?
> 
> A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.


You look fantastic and elegant as always!!  Next time you are here we have some bubbly -Cheers to you!


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, this in fact is not new. I was just thinking I needed to take my accessories out more. [emoji3]



Wow! I was loving your post yesterday of your new gator CDC in "my most recent hermes purchase" haha did not occur to me that you had two exotic beautiful CDCs! Why am I not surprised? [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Wow! I was loving your post yesterday of your new gator CDC in "my most recent hermes purchase" haha did not occur to me that you had two exotic beautiful CDCs! Why am I not surprised? [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you kindly! Season's Greetings!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, this in fact is not new. I was just thinking I needed to take my accessories out more. [emoji3]



P.S. Love both the rouge vif with ghw and the amethyst with rghw! They are both so special but each very unique.


----------



## birkin10600

angelicskater16 said:


> Wearing my Kelly with my new Fendi Strap today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555505



Beautiful Kelly! Love it with the fendi strap. What color is this yellow?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Holidays, all!!!
> Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really  Had a wonderful day in the city.
> Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?
> 
> A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.


You look fabulous darling!! So happy to see you!!! xxooxooxxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rouge h with camel[emoji173]️ and cheval phoenix scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554359


So classic!!! love the combo OMGosh!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> Ootd with Ms. K today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553796


YOUR HAIR IS AMAZIING


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809


Love this look!!!! Nailed it!


----------



## angelicskater16

birkin10600 said:


> Beautiful Kelly! Love it with the fendi strap. What color is this yellow?



Thank you so much!!![emoji8][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji76]


----------



## dessertfirst

periogirl28 said:


> Simplicity rules. Rouge Vif CDC and my coat.
> 
> View attachment 3555576


Loving this color on you...


----------



## Rami00

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Toronto Carre

I love everything about this picture, especially your Blue Izmir B. BI is my favourite H blue.
Happy holidays, and thank you for posting this festive photo.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Holidays, all!!!
> Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really  Had a wonderful day in the city.
> Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?
> 
> A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Merry Christmas Everyone! Happy Holidays!


----------



## HGT

Israeli_Flava said:


> So classic!!! love the combo OMGosh!!!!



Dear IF,

I PM you, not sure if you got it.
Happy Holidays! (Sorry off topic)


----------



## ShyShy

Happy holidays to all H lovers out there!


----------



## LovetheLux

ShyShy said:


> View attachment 3555989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays to all H lovers out there!


Wow! Stunning pieces.....


----------



## Sparkledolll

ShyShy said:


> View attachment 3555989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays to all H lovers out there!



Wow!! Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Sticking with the festive theme, happy holidays to everyone [emoji322]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Maedi

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Holidays, all!!!
> Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really  Had a wonderful day in the city.
> Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?
> 
> A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.



You look beautiful and I like your hair this length.


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay! I have a day off today!! Birkin 35 gold and my cheval sur mon carre. Toasty warm.
> 
> View attachment 3552809



You look fabulous dear Ppup!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Perli

Natalie j said:


> Wow!! Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Sticking with the festive theme, happy holidays to everyone [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556030



That gorgeous Kelly wallet though! Happy holidays!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HiEndGirl said:


> Oh super congratulations to you!!!! So happy for you. I was literally just thinking about you this morning lol so I'm so happy to see this post. All the best for your new addition [emoji177] and looking super stylish too at your dr apt. With your Kelly and all her additions too (Love the monster!) You are now a rocking mum [emoji8]





Luxzenith said:


> Congrats!! Love that strap you combination on a kelly!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Just stunning and perfect! Love everything in this picture Rami[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! Many congrats on your baby girl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...beautiful classic K!





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous pic and congratulations on the new addition to your family!!





LaChocolat said:


> Congrats to you! You must be so happy. She's lucky to have such a stylish mom.





kkfiregirl said:


> OMG! Huge congrats! That's wonderful - hope you are both doing well [emoji7]




[emoji173]️ Thankyou to all of my TPF family for the kind thoughts[emoji1]  baby is doing well and im gradually getting better at interrupted sleeps and a day time nap for myself! 
Merry Christmas to all ![emoji177] [emoji93]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Masao said:


> Had a little trip with my Mr. Matcha and my cape cod watch blue gator yesterday [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Love this colour and PHW for a kelly. Makes it look casual while still being elegant.


Icyss said:


> Ootd with Ms. K today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553796


Cute pairing of rodeo and twilly on a classic black K!


Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3554585
> 
> 
> Taking my beautiful Kelly out again [emoji170]


Such a unique shade of blue[emoji15] its divine


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Holidays, all!!!
> Look so unhappy in this at the Plaza at the Champagne Bar in NYC but I am not really [emoji2] Had a wonderful day in the city.
> Maybe I simply needed more makeup or more sleep?
> 
> A casual look with my BI B35, BI CDC & KD, MetM CSGM and Balmain Booties ~ which I highly recommend for comfort and style.


A striking blue! Everyones heads would of turned in that plaza to gawk at that B!


alismarr said:


> View attachment 3555494
> 
> 
> After shopping yesterday evening.  Merry Christmas everyone.


Beautifully classic black B with ghw... I love it[emoji7] 


barkcheejai said:


> Kelly extreme to match with my Constance 18


Eye Candy pink! Makes a small bag really pop!


angelicskater16 said:


> Wearing my Kelly with my new Fendi Strap today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555505


That strapyou pairing on the yellow is so quirky and fun. Love[emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ShyShy said:


> View attachment 3555989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays to all H lovers out there!





Natalie j said:


> Wow!! Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Sticking with the festive theme, happy holidays to everyone [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556030



Am loving all of this RED!!! My favorite color, thanks *Natalie* and *ShyShy* for providing the blinding eye-candy!!!


----------



## Rami00

Mersmerized at the VCA boutique last night! I love my RC so much.


----------



## LaChocolat

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all my lovely Hermes TPF friends!  You're all so very sweet and welcoming.  

I got some scented goodies for my mom - a candle and perfume.  I have to live vicariously through her since my DH thinks that all scented things, no matter how divine, are "smelly".


----------



## HiEndGirl

Merry Christmas and a Fabulous New Years to all the H lovers. [emoji319][emoji322] So excited to have joined the club and thank you for all the luv and supportive comments [emoji173]️. I can see I need to add a little more red to my H collection for next year [emoji6]


----------



## slongson

Natalie j said:


> Wow!! Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Sticking with the festive theme, happy holidays to everyone [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556030


----------



## luxi_max

Everyone and goodies look beyond gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing and happy holidays!!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Merry Christmas!!! Today's out with my family.




Greetings from Taiwan.


----------



## Bella2015

Happy holidays to all of my TPF friends. May all of your Hermes dreams come true [emoji7]


----------



## pancake

Have a blessed white Christmas everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Maedi

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!


Lovely and tender. You both look happy and beautiful.


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!



Lovely pic, like mother like daughter, beautiful [emoji173] Happy Holidays!


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!



This is such a sweet photo. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cremel

luzdetaiwan said:


> Merry Christmas!!! Today's out with my family.
> View attachment 3556740
> 
> View attachment 3556749
> 
> Greetings from Taiwan.



That's beautiful!! I need to go visit Taiwan!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

cremel said:


> That's beautiful!! I need to go visit Taiwan!


Welcome.


----------



## Rouge H

What a beautiful shot clearly catching your relationship with your daughter VB-your Hermes just adds to the picture❤




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks all, and hope that all of my special tPF friends had a lovely holiday!!!
Love all of the action pics on this thread ~ a source of H inspiration even if I have not singled them out!
I am planning on catching up on all of my unread threads and taking some much needed downtime.


----------



## Keren16

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!



Beautiful picture of your daughter & you!
Thank you for sharing [emoji173]️
Happy Holidays [emoji322][emoji320][emoji322]


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!


What a lovely moment your photo has captured! Happy Holidays to you and your family, dear V.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

❤Miss mini k all dressed up!


----------



## CClovesbags

Heading out for a Christmas recovery shopping date with friends [emoji847]


----------



## remainsilly

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/gripfast-hermes-deadly-ponies-jpg.3557538/
Steel toes & palladium hardware.
With some razzle scarf action, just for giggles.


----------



## nicole0612

CClovesbags said:


> Heading out for a Christmas recovery shopping date with friends [emoji847]
> View attachment 3557550


You look very pretty!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!


Gosh Vigee, what a beautiful photo!! You look gorgeous, as usual! I must confess to a wee bit of daughter envy, as I have two daughters in their early 20s, and they have yet to lay their head on my shoulders like this. Lucky you...that's truly the best gift a mom can get.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!


*Awwww how sweet!!! Happy holidays E!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!



Gosh that's the most touching and beautiful picture! You and your daughter are stunningly beautiful and it's heartening to see the bond between the two of you! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy holidays my dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Happy holidays to all of my TPF friends. May all of your Hermes dreams come true [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556767



Happy holidays my dear! Wishing you and your family the same [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all my lovely Hermes TPF friends!  You're all so very sweet and welcoming.
> 
> I got some scented goodies for my mom - a candle and perfume.  I have to live vicariously through her since my DH thinks that all scented things, no matter how divine, are "smelly".



Hope you had a wonderful and amazing Christmas [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love scented goodies too!


----------



## chica727

Happy holidays, beautiful ladies!


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy holidays my dear! Wishing you and your family the same [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Same to you my beautiful friend [emoji173][emoji257][emoji8]


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying in Knightsbridge with my treasured Noir Birkin 40 and my ombré lizard CDC...


----------



## Serva1

Ombre day for me too  carrying my B25&ombre CDC phw for the first time!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> Ombre day for me too  carrying my B25&ombre CDC phw for the first time!
> View attachment 3558387



Stunning on you Serva[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Maedi

Serva1 said:


> Ombre day for me too  carrying my B25&ombre CDC phw for the first time!
> View attachment 3558387



So elegant!


----------



## HiEndGirl

pancake said:


> Have a blessed white Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 3557188



Love this bag full of goodies [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!



Such a sweet darling photo [emoji177]


----------



## Perli

Serva1 said:


> Ombre day for me too  carrying my B25&ombre CDC phw for the first time!
> View attachment 3558387



Agreat and elegant look!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3557496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]Miss mini k all dressed up!



This is a gorgeous combo of Kelly[emoji173]️twilly[emoji173]️H clic clac [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Casual day out with my pico18 (Trench). No other accessories for me or my Pico [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning on you Serva[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Maedi said:


> So elegant!





Perli said:


> Agreat and elegant look!



Thank you everyone for the likes and nice compliments [emoji173]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HiEndGirl

Serva1 said:


> Ombre day for me too  carrying my B25&ombre CDC phw for the first time!
> View attachment 3558387



I love the CDC with the phw!


----------



## snowbuns

Me & my vintage black Kelly (ghw, 32 cm, box)


----------



## Prada Prince

Waiting patiently in Hermes Harrods for another orange treasure to be wrapped up...


----------



## LVGLITTER

birkin10600 said:


> Constance 24 bleu paon in action! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji170]


Beautiful color!


----------



## snibor

HiEndGirl said:


> Casual day out with my pico18 (Trench). No other accessories for me or my Pico [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3558776



Love the bag but the flip flops are adorable!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Compact constance in trench with rose gold hardware


----------



## califl

HiEndGirl said:


> Casual day out with my pico18 (Trench). No other accessories for me or my Pico [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3558776


Beautiful look. Enjoy the nice weather!


----------



## Edion

Prada Prince said:


> Waiting patiently in Hermes Harrods for another orange treasure to be wrapped up...
> 
> View attachment 3559002



Congrats! Can't wait to see what you have got. I was there earlier this morning but they didn't have the twilly which I wanted.


----------



## csetcos

Having too much fun at the 85 degrees bakery [emoji23] now back to my diet...


----------



## pursesandposes

csetcos said:


> Having too much fun at the 85 degrees bakery [emoji23] now back to my diet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559051



lovely shot! what colour is your B? (can't tell if it's prunoir/plomb/raisin/etc.) it's gorgeous!

and those pastries...


----------



## HiEndGirl

snowbuns said:


> Me & my vintage black Kelly (ghw, 32 cm, box)



This photo looks like it could be vintage. The angle and dim lighting and the setting. Fabulous pict. and of course fabulous bag [emoji173]️



Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3559036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compact constance in trench with rose gold hardware



Trench twins [emoji177] lovely Constance and your photo is so clever.


----------



## pursesandposes

borrowing from my IG and v. excited to share my very first H-in-action shot with my brand new B30 in etain from FSH! thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HiEndGirl

snibor said:


> Love the bag but the flip flops are adorable!



Haha! yes another one of my addictions is my Haviana collection. The embellished styles are fabulous for feeling a little more special in flip flops when I'm out and about on hot summer days with kids in tow. I have the same ones in gun metal grey shw and another pair in royal blue with a slightly bigger embellishment shw plus platforms ones in light grey shw. [emoji13]



califl said:


> Beautiful look. Enjoy the nice weather!



Thank you califl [emoji173]️. We are visiting my parents for the holidays and they are very close to the beach so should get a few days by the water [emoji905]


----------



## HiEndGirl

pursesandposes said:


> borrowing from my IG and v. excited to share my very first H-in-action shot with my brand new B30 in etain from FSH! thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3559123



Absolutely gorgeous photo!! And congrats on your new B30. The colour is TDF. You look fabulous too. [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## csetcos

pursesandposes said:


> lovely shot! what colour is your B? (can't tell if it's prunoir/plomb/raisin/etc.) it's gorgeous!
> 
> and those pastries...



She is raisin! This B35 came from FSH on the day that I got engaged nearly a year ago so she is special to me. Plus H purples are my favorite!! Such a chameleon color and she looks very dark here!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pursesandposes

HiEndGirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous photo!! And congrats on your new B30. The colour is TDF. You look fabulous too. [emoji173]️[emoji7]



thanks so much!  i wasn't always much for greys, to be honest. but i when the SA showed me this, i knew it would be the perfect neutral to complement my existing wardrobe!



csetcos said:


> She is raisin! This B35 came from FSH on the day that I got engaged nearly a year ago so she is special to me. Plus H purples are my favorite!! Such a chameleon color and she looks very dark here!



a chameleon, indeed! i agree: H purples are really lovely. and what a wonderful memory associated with your B! (v.-belated congrats on your engagement, too).


----------



## designergoods

Lovely action pics to you all! 
Wearing my H-belt in Paris - Napoleon's apartment


----------



## Yoshi1296

designergoods said:


> Lovely action pics to you all!
> Wearing my H-belt in Paris - Napoleon's apartment
> 
> View attachment 3559350



Napoleon's apartment? That sounds super cool!!! I didn't know people were able to go see it.


----------



## HiEndGirl

designergoods said:


> Lovely action pics to you all!
> Wearing my H-belt in Paris - Napoleon's apartment
> 
> View attachment 3559350



Wow. Agree with yoshi1296. Very cool! You looking great in that pict to. Thought it was part of a painting lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

Out with my Pico again today and stopped by the H boutique near my mums place today (much bigger than the one in my home city and very new too). Just as well the 2017 ban doesn't officially start for a few more days [emoji51]. Stay tuned I'll be sporting some new delights later this week [emoji6]


----------



## Dextersmom

HiEndGirl said:


> Casual day out with my pico18 (Trench). No other accessories for me or my Pico [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3558776



Darling duo and I am flip flop twins with you.


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Last Christmas pic of my daughter and I after a gourmet adventure in the city for dinner with our family, my rouge CSCM CSGM in action  Wishing everyone the happiest of holidays!



Such a lovely photo! [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Dextersmom said:


> Darling duo and I am flip flop twins with you.



Oh glad I'm not the only one crazed for them lol. So easy in hot weather.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

K's first trip; to our local department store[emoji4]
and some wardrobe action[emoji6]


----------



## renet

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3559562
> 
> 
> K's first trip; to our local department store[emoji4]
> and some wardrobe action[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559564



You both look good...Great looking K! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

renet said:


> You both look good...Great looking K! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Oh, thank you very much![emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3559562
> 
> 
> K's first trip; to our local department store[emoji4]
> and some wardrobe action[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559564



You look great TgP! The twilly complements your bag and matches both your sweater and carpet [emoji3]


----------



## Oryx816

My sweet bolide out for a quick casual dinner.

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> You look great TgP! The twilly complements your bag and matches both your sweater and carpet [emoji3]



Thank you very much Serva! I use to go into that matching mood[emoji1]


----------



## Livia1

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3559629
> 
> 
> My sweet bolide out for a quick casual dinner.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Lovely Bolide!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Ombre day for me too  carrying my B25&ombre CDC phw for the first time!
> View attachment 3558387


*
Serva*, love this pic of your B25 and so happy to be your twin with the ombre CDC PHW ~ hope that I look half as stylish as you while wearing it!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HiEndGirl said:


> Casual day out with my pico18 (Trench). No other accessories for me or my Pico [emoji4][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3558776



Trench is my new favorite H color and your pic defines it perfectly ~ your pico and those adorable sandals ~  even your pedi fits right in the color scheme, *HiEndGirl*! Love.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3559629
> 
> 
> My sweet bolide out for a quick casual dinner.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Love your bolide colour and we are Rodeo twins [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Trench is my new favorite H color and your pic defines it perfectly ~ your pico and those adorable sandals ~  even your pedi fits right in the color scheme, *HiEndGirl*! Love.



Thank you VigeeLeBrun! [emoji8] Trench is a very unusual neutral and I love dressing her up or down. The pedi was coincident but I noticed that too [emoji12]


----------



## mrs.posh

Sported this vintage K32 Ostrich 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## snibor

mrs.posh said:


> Sported this vintage K32 Ostrich
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Oryx816

Livia1 said:


> Lovely Bolide!






HiEndGirl said:


> Love your bolide colour and we are Rodeo twins [emoji4][emoji177]



Thank you for your kind words!

Ah, a fellow Celeste rodeo twin!  I love this versatile color.  [emoji170]


----------



## periogirl28

A fave sunhat by the pool. Hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas and here's looking forward to more Orange boxes in 2017!


----------



## Oryx816

periogirl28 said:


> A fave sunhat by the pool. Hope everyone had a fabulous Christmas and here's looking forward to more Orange boxes in 2017!
> 
> View attachment 3560121



I love the color against such a lush background!


----------



## periogirl28

Oryx816 said:


> I love the color against such a lush background!



Thank you! A Happy New Year in advance!


----------



## Oryx816

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! A Happy New Year in advance!



Oh my goodness!  Yes, a very Happy New Year to you as well!  

Sadly, I am leaving Singapore today so I am a bit out of it.  Did some great shopping at H, so I ended the year on a high note.  Back to Thailand for New Year celebrations!  [emoji898]


----------



## periogirl28

Oryx816 said:


> Oh my goodness!  Yes, a very Happy New Year to you as well!
> 
> Sadly, I am leaving Singapore today so I am a bit out of it.  Did some great shopping at H, so I ended the year on a high note.  Back to Thailand for New Year celebrations!  [emoji898]



Congrats, I hope we get to see your goodies! Safe travels!


----------



## Oryx816

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, I hope we get to see your goodies! Safe travels!



Here you go....not really an action shot as I am just getting ready for breakfast, but just a sneak peek.  Blue Hydra K28 in evercolor.  Normally, I think BH is a bit much for me, but in evercolor, it is the gorgeous pop I had been looking for! [emoji4]

View attachment 3560218


----------



## Oryx816

Let me try this again....


----------



## designergoods

Yoshi1296 said:


> Napoleon's apartment? That sounds super cool!!! I didn't know people were able to go see it.





HiEndGirl said:


> Wow. Agree with yoshi1296. Very cool! You looking great in that pict to. Thought it was part of a painting lol



Thank you! 
Yes, you can walk through Napoleon's apartment inside the Louvre. I highly recommend it as the decor is breathtaking!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

mrs.posh said:


> Sported this vintage K32 Ostrich
> Thanks for letting me share


Your birdie's TDF!


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3560220
> 
> 
> Let me try this again....



She looks so brilliant and beautiful! [emoji7]
Congrats on this haul! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> Oh my goodness!  Yes, a very Happy New Year to you as well!
> 
> Sadly, I am leaving Singapore today so I am a bit out of it.  Did some great shopping at H, so I ended the year on a high note.  Back to Thailand for New Year celebrations!  [emoji898]



Safe trip home. Your BH Kelly is a beauty! [emoji4]


----------



## tramcaro

Missing Paris


----------



## Garciavilla

Casual day out with the Evelyne Etoupe PM, Ombre Lizard PHW CDC and Legend wedges


----------



## HiEndGirl

Garciavilla said:


> Casual day out with the Evelyne Etoupe PM, Ombre Lizard PHW CDC and Legend wedges
> 
> View attachment 3560522



This whole combo is fabulous!! [emoji7]


----------



## stacey_1805

Going neutral and wearing my new ombre lizard CDC and pairing it with my Trench Kelly. [emoji4]


----------



## suziez

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 3560684
> 
> 
> Going neutral and wearing my new ombre lizard CDC and pairing it with my Trench Kelly. [emoji4]


These two pieces are so beautiful on you


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Bella2015 said:


> Happy holidays to all of my TPF friends. May all of your Hermes dreams come true [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556767


2 beautiful black H bags. And both in PHW[emoji7] 


pancake said:


> Have a blessed white Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 3557188


Those accessories are super cute on that Birkin[emoji177] 


Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3557496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]Miss mini k all dressed up!


An adorable mini kelly[emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

Thought I would end the year on an orange note. Hermes dress, shawl, bag and cduc braceket.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

snowbuns said:


> Me & my vintage black Kelly (ghw, 32 cm, box)


Beautiful and classic!


Prada Prince said:


> Waiting patiently in Hermes Harrods for another orange treasure to be wrapped up...
> 
> View attachment 3559002


What did you get?[emoji33] 


Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3559036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compact constance in trench with rose gold hardware


That photography!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thought I would end the year on an orange note. Hermes dress, shawl, bag and cduc braceket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560693



Love your outfit, *PP* ~ a great way to end an H orange year!


----------



## iamyumi

Decided take my very special BBK out to celebrate start of the new year  I made a braided bracelet with a twilly and found that surprisingly it can also work as a bag charm!


----------



## Prada Prince

PurseOnFleek said:


> What did you get?[emoji33]



I got a Charniere bracelet in GHW with Noir alligator... wearing it out today!


----------



## atelierforward

pursesandposes said:


> borrowing from my IG and v. excited to share my very first H-in-action shot with my brand new B30 in etain from FSH! thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3559123


So lovely! Congratulations


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atelierforward

csetcos said:


> Having too much fun at the 85 degrees bakery [emoji23] now back to my diet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559051


Gorgeous B (and the pastries look pretty good too)


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Prada Prince said:


> I got a Charniere bracelet in GHW with Noir alligator... wearing it out today!
> 
> View attachment 3560775


Ooooo very nice! [emoji106]  [emoji1]


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3559629
> 
> 
> My sweet bolide out for a quick casual dinner.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Love your beautiful bag, twin, and your cute rodeo charm.


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3560220
> 
> 
> Let me try this again....


Beautiful Kelly and lovely colour.


----------



## stacey_1805

suziez said:


> These two pieces are so beautiful on you



Thank you suziez babe! [emoji4]


----------



## stacey_1805

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3560220
> 
> 
> Let me try this again....



Gorgeous blue on this Kelly, the colour really pops!


----------



## Prada Prince

"Malty" on my Celine Souris Mini Luggage...


----------



## suziez

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thought I would end the year on an orange note. Hermes dress, shawl, bag and cduc braceket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560693


I love everything.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Seriously loving this bracelet!  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## suziez

Prada Prince said:


> I got a Charniere bracelet in GHW with Noir alligator... wearing it out today!
> 
> View attachment 3560775


This is one cool bracelet.  I love the black alligator.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thought I would end the year on an orange note. Hermes dress, shawl, bag and cduc braceket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560693


Gorgeous PbP!


----------



## Tall1Grl

pursesandposes said:


> borrowing from my IG and v. excited to share my very first H-in-action shot with my brand new B30 in etain from FSH! thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3559123


Congratulations! Its beautiful!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Prada Prince said:


> "Malty" on my Celine Souris Mini Luggage...
> 
> View attachment 3560903
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560904
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560908


PrP love all your H goodies!


----------



## Myrkur

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love this colour and PHW for a kelly. Makes it look casual while still being elegant.
> 
> Cute pairing of rodeo and twilly on a classic black K!
> 
> Such a unique shade of blue[emoji15] its divine
> 
> A striking blue! Everyones heads would of turned in that plaza to gawk at that B!
> 
> Beautifully classic black B with ghw... I love it[emoji7]
> 
> Eye Candy pink! Makes a small bag really pop!
> 
> That strapyou pairing on the yellow is so quirky and fun. Love[emoji7]


Thank you !!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pico out and about again this week sporting my new Mors 2 scarf ring as a charm at the hairdressers


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3560220
> 
> 
> Let me try this again....


HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!! my eyes just popped out of my head!!! Drooling


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3557496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ❤Miss mini k all dressed up!


SO prettttttyyyyy love the mini k!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vix_3n

Dinner last night [emoji175]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTC6525LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lasttotheparty

Vix_3n said:


> Dinner last night [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using PurseForum mobile app



A perfect pair [emoji173]


----------



## Manon07

sisters!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HiEndGirl said:


> Pico out and about again this week sporting my new Mors 2 scarf ring as a charm at the hairdressers
> 
> View attachment 3561250


#theinfamouspico [emoji1] [emoji106]  


Vix_3n said:


> Dinner last night [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using PurseForum mobile app


Very nice pair! What wine was enjoyed at dinner?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

my new maroon glace pm H clic clac bracelet a push present from my hubby[emoji173]️ & beloved K32 black ardennes with a H twilly.
Happy new years everyone[emoji3] [emoji322] [emoji323]


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> She looks so brilliant and beautiful! [emoji7]
> Congrats on this haul! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]





renet said:


> Safe trip home. Your BH Kelly is a beauty! [emoji4]





Chagall said:


> Love your beautiful bag, twin, and your cute rodeo charm.





Chagall said:


> Beautiful Kelly and lovely colour.





stacey_1805 said:


> Gorgeous blue on this Kelly, the colour really pops!





Israeli_Flava said:


> HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!! my eyes just popped out of my head!!! Drooling



Thank you all for your kind comments! I was inspired to go bold this time by seeing all the bold pops posted here by all the lovely tpf Hermes fans.  

A special shout out to Israeli_Flava whose vibrant colors I have admired--I finally left my neutral comfort zone!  

Happy New Year to all the fabulous H forum TPFers!  Thank you for sharing your pics this year!!!  [emoji898]


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3561577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new maroon glace pm H clic clac bracelet a push present from my hubby[emoji173]️ & beloved K32 black ardennes with a H twilly.
> Happy new years everyone[emoji3] [emoji322] [emoji323]



Love the push present! Happy New Years [emoji322]


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> #theinfamouspico [emoji1] [emoji106]




Haha [emoji23] I know! Lol. Hoping I'm good and don't escape Ban Island next year so I can save for a H sibling for my Pico. She's lonely and exhausted from all the modeling [emoji13]Hoping for a Garden Party but also love the Halzan [emoji848]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HiEndGirl said:


> Haha [emoji23] I know! Lol. Hoping I'm good and don't escape Ban Island next year so I can save for a H sibling for my Pico. She's lonely and exhausted from all the modeling [emoji13]Hoping for a Garden Party but also love the Halzan [emoji848]


Maybe a garden party for toting around more things? Because pico and halzan are both smaller bags. i love a good tote bag!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments! I was inspired to go bold this time by seeing all the bold pops posted here by all the lovely tpf Hermes fans.
> 
> A special shout out to Israeli_Flava whose vibrant colors I have admired--I finally left my neutral comfort zone!
> 
> Happy New Year to all the fabulous H forum TPFers!  Thank you for sharing your pics this year!!!  [emoji898]


*Oh darling you are so sweet!! I think you have selected an amazing color/size POP Kelly to leave your neutral comfort zone for!!! Hydra looks absolutely amazing in Evercolor as well!!! Very curious about that leather too.... looks soooo dreamy!!!!*


----------



## momasaurus

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3559629
> 
> 
> My sweet bolide out for a quick casual dinner.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


So cute! I love the idea of a cuddly Bolide.  Mine is more rigide. This is adorable!


----------



## Oryx816

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Oh darling you are so sweet!! I think you have selected an amazing color/size POP Kelly to leave your neutral comfort zone for!!! Hydra looks absolutely amazing in Evercolor as well!!! Very curious about that leather too.... looks soooo dreamy!!!!*



Evercolor is very lightweight but isn't as soft as swift.  I have a double sens in evercolor ocean/ clemence blue St Cyr and it is far lighter than an all clemence double sens, which is very nice because I have the 45 and I load it up!

Thank you again!
Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Oryx816

momasaurus said:


> So cute! I love the idea of a cuddly Bolide.  Mine is more rigide. This is adorable!



Thank you!  It is such a soft and easy grab and go bag.  I love the bolide for its versatility.  It is one of my favorites.

I have been contemplating one in epsom for a more formal look.  Is yours in epsom?  If possible, I would love to see a more rigid bolide to have a better idea!  TIA!

Happy New Year!!! [emoji898]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lasttotheparty

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3561565
> 
> sisters!



Perfect twillies [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## lasttotheparty

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3561577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new maroon glace pm H clic clac bracelet a push present from my hubby[emoji173]️ & beloved K32 black ardennes with a H twilly.
> Happy new years everyone[emoji3] [emoji322] [emoji323]



Congratulations and hope you get another push present soon! [emoji6]


----------



## Vix_3n

PurseOnFleek said:


> #theinfamouspico [emoji1] [emoji106]
> 
> Very nice pair! What wine was enjoyed at dinner?


Thank you Purseonfleek. The wine was not amazing so I don't even want to mention.   But it did make good background scenery [emoji3] 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vix_3n

Tall1Grl said:


> Seriously loving this bracelet!  Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3561009


Omgd Tall1Grl I am obsessed with this! Your picture makes me want to get one [emoji169][emoji169]

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## millivanilli

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3560739
> 
> Decided take my very special BBK out to celebrate start of the new year  I made a braided bracelet with a twilly and found that surprisingly it can also work as a bag charm!




That's sooo pretty! How did you do that? I want to do it as well on my bag.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Vix_3n said:


> Omgd Tall1Grl I am obsessed with this! Your picture makes me want to get one [emoji169][emoji169]
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you so much Vix_3n! I think theyre wonderful and was very impressed when I saw it too!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Geranium gator ghw CDC out on NYE shopping.. thank you for letting me share!


----------



## HiEndGirl

PurseOnFleek said:


> Maybe a garden party for toting around more things? Because pico and halzan are both smaller bags. i love a good tote bag!



Good point. I'm worried I'm collecting too many totes but I'm the same I love a tote too. It's going to be the better half of the year if not the whole year to get to this goal so I'll have lots of time to check them out but unfortunately my local store doesn't get much stock of bags to compare very often.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Tall1Grl said:


> Geranium gator ghw CDC out on NYE shopping.. thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3561718



Brilliant reds [emoji173]️


----------



## Prada Prince

Carried my little Bi-colour Rodeo PM out today...


----------



## iamyumi

millivanilli said:


> That's sooo pretty! How did you do that? I want to do it as well on my bag.


Thanks! There is actually a Twilly video on H website - u can see it here too.


----------



## Icyss

Happy New Year Everyone![emoji322]


----------



## Myrkur

This will be my last post in this thread for this year! No party outfit as I'm in my pj's and this was from yesterday. Max Mara coat and pants, Hermes bag and boots. 

Happy new year everyone !!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Icyss said:


> Happy New Year Everyone![emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561926



This picture is perfection [emoji170]


----------



## momasaurus

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you!  It is such a soft and easy grab and go bag.  I love the bolide for its versatility.  It is one of my favorites.
> 
> I have been contemplating one in epsom for a more formal look.  Is yours in epsom?  If possible, I would love to see a more rigid bolide to have a better idea!  TIA!
> 
> Happy New Year!!! [emoji898]



Mine is actually canvas and box, but it has a formal shape, I think. I'm not a big fan of epsom, but it would give a great silhouette, if you want that. I love the bolide! I showed mine recently in the scarves and bags thread: I will try to find an action shot for you next week.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mygoodies

HAPPY 2017 lovely TPFers [emoji322][emoji322]
May ALL our Orange dreams come true!


----------



## Monique1004

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you!  It is such a soft and easy grab and go bag.  I love the bolide for its versatility.  It is one of my favorites.
> 
> I have been contemplating one in epsom for a more formal look.  Is yours in epsom?  If possible, I would love to see a more rigid bolide to have a better idea!  TIA!
> 
> Happy New Year!!! [emoji898]



I have a vintage epsom bolide 31. I love the fact it holds the shape well. I like it better than the Togo one.


----------



## slongson

Garciavilla said:


> Casual day out with the Evelyne Etoupe PM, Ombre Lizard PHW CDC and Legend wedges
> 
> View attachment 3560522



I love the legend wedges. They look very comfortable! Do they run true to size?


----------



## Mininana




----------



## leuleu

Myrkur said:


> This will be my last post in this thread for this year! No party outfit as I'm in my pj's and this was from yesterday. Max Mara coat and pants, Hermes bag and boots.
> 
> Happy new year everyone !!


La classe !


----------



## Oryx816

momasaurus said:


> Mine is actually canvas and box, but it has a formal shape, I think. I'm not a big fan of epsom, but it would give a great silhouette, if you want that. I love the bolide! I showed mine recently in the scarves and bags thread: I will try to find an action shot for you next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562061



Thank you for this beautiful picture and your insights momasaurus.  I was surprised at how structured canvas with box looks!  Such a lovely combo!  I would love to see an action shot! 



Monique1004 said:


> I have a vintage epsom bolide 31. I love the fact it holds the shape well. I like it better than the Togo one.
> View attachment 3562091
> View attachment 3562095



Thank you for sharing your gorgeous bag Monique1004!  I love my soft bolide but yes, this is precisely the look I was considering.  

Happy New Year everyone!  [emoji898][emoji312][emoji322] May everyone's 2017 be full of orange boxes!!!


----------



## suziez

Myrkur said:


> This will be my last post in this thread for this year! No party outfit as I'm in my pj's and this was from yesterday. Max Mara coat and pants, Hermes bag and boots.
> 
> Happy new year everyone !!


Elegant and simple.  Love it


----------



## Nankali

Mininana said:


> View attachment 3562224



Lovely Evelyne, you wear it well! Love also your coat!


----------



## atelierforward

Myrkur said:


> This will be my last post in this thread for this year! No party outfit as I'm in my pj's and this was from yesterday. Max Mara coat and pants, Hermes bag and boots.
> 
> Happy new year everyone !!


Beautiful outfit combo! Max Mara is a very underrated brand. Their clothes are so versatile.


----------



## marbella8

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3559629
> 
> 
> My sweet bolide out for a quick casual dinner.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



So pretty! Every time I see a MOU Bolide, I want to take mine out and use it!


----------



## howardu09




----------



## cafecreme15

Clic H and behapi en route to Puerto Rico for a much needed vacation.


----------



## labellavita27

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3561565
> 
> sisters!



Is that a 25 and 35 next to each other?


----------



## HiEndGirl

Icyss said:


> Happy New Year Everyone![emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561926



This is like a post card of a place I want to visit [emoji170][emoji173]️



Myrkur said:


> This will be my last post in this thread for this year! No party outfit as I'm in my pj's and this was from yesterday. Max Mara coat and pants, Hermes bag and boots.
> 
> Happy new year everyone !!



Absolutely love this all!!![emoji173]️



Mininana said:


> View attachment 3562224



Fabulous look and your coat is [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

howardu09 said:


> View attachment 3562634



This pict is AMAZING [emoji173]️[emoji7]. Please keep sharing your fabulous style!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HiEndGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3562721
> 
> 
> Clic H and behapi en route to Puerto Rico for a much needed vacation.



Love seeing mixed stacks! This combo looks great. I'm trying to branch out in my stacking. Thanks for sharing. [emoji177]


----------



## cafecreme15

HiEndGirl said:


> Love seeing mixed stacks! This combo looks great. I'm trying to branch out in my stacking. Thanks for sharing. [emoji177]



Thank you so much! [emoji4] honestly, this stack was a bit of an accident since I wanted to bring both bracelets on vacation but didn't want to pack one in my luggage. But they ended up looking great together, so I am definitely going to make more of a conscious effort to mix it up.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

howardu09 said:


> View attachment 3562634


Beautiful bag & beautiful photography!


----------



## dollychic

Happy New Year everyone! Out at the hair salon with my Bolide and new Rodeo ☺️☺️☺️


----------



## Mininana

dollychic said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Out at the hair salon with my Bolide and new Rodeo [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Berliner Cat

dollychic said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Out at the hair salon with my Bolide and new Rodeo [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



Happy new year! 

Wonderful picture! Is your bolide in rose sakura?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dollychic said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Out at the hair salon with my Bolide and new Rodeo ☺️☺️☺️


Very sweet! Love her outfit!!!


----------



## Garciavilla

slongson said:


> I love the legend wedges. They look very comfortable! Do they run true to size?


Definitely VERY comfortable, I wear this all the time, I can walk in these for hours! Yes, these are true to size. People are always nice to compliment whenever I wear these out


----------



## Orangefanatic

I am Just happy travelling with this beauty  B35 Geranium


----------



## Alexa67

Orangefanatic said:


> I am Just happy travelling with this beauty  B35 Geranium


A fatastic bag! I like geranium so much. I have this color for my Kelly and even the day is grey this color makes it a bit more bright.   And your twilly match great. I know for this color it was a bit difficult to find something suitable.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Thank you Alexa67, agreed with bit hard to find right twilly. Im so glad i found this one. 
Please post your geranium kelly if you don't mind 



Alexa67 said:


> A fatastic bag! I like geranium so much. I have this color for my Kelly and even the day is grey this color makes it a bit more bright.   And your twilly match great. I know for this color it was a bit difficult to find something suitable.


ha


----------



## Alexa67

Orangefanatic said:


> Thank you Alexa67, agreed with bit hard to find right twilly. Im so glad i found this one.
> Please post your geranium kelly if you don't mind
> ha



Haha, of course [emoji7]
unfortunately I made this pic with the twilly inside, so the color was not so good


----------



## atelierforward

Orangefanatic said:


> I am Just happy travelling with this beauty  B35 Geranium


Wow. That color is magnificent!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Alexa67 said:


> Haha, of course [emoji7]
> unfortunately I made this pic with the twilly inside, so the color was not so good
> View attachment 3563156


TDF!!!!! Love kelly


----------



## Orangefanatic

atelierforward said:


> Wow. That color is magnificent!


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Alexa67

Orangefanatic said:


> TDF!!!!! Love kelly


Thank you. It's my first H bag and my big love


----------



## Nahreen

Orangefanatic said:


> I am Just happy travelling with this beauty  B35 Geranium



What a lovely shade of red.


----------



## HiEndGirl

dollychic said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Out at the hair salon with my Bolide and new Rodeo [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



Wow gorgeous [emoji7] TDF combo. So jealous right now lol. I've not seen this colour Bolide before. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Orangefanatic said:


> I am Just happy travelling with this beauty  B35 Geranium



Love everything!!! [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Vix_3n

So beautiful! Enjoy your vacation cafecreme15


----------



## odette57

With my k32 out today.


----------



## Orangefanatic

HiEndGirl said:


> Love everything!!! [emoji7][emoji173]️





Nahreen said:


> What a lovely shade of red.



Thank you!!!



Alexa67 said:


> Thank you. It's my first H bag and my big love



Thats very special!


----------



## CClovesbags

Rare quiet coffee time without the kids [emoji847]


----------



## LovetheLux

dollychic said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Out at the hair salon with my Bolide and new Rodeo ☺️☺️☺️


Lovely.....


----------



## dollychic

LovetheLux said:


> Lovely.....


Thank u! 



Mininana said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks dear!



Berliner Cat said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> Wonderful picture! Is your bolide in rose sakura?



Yes Rose Sakura Swift!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Very sweet! Love her outfit!!!



Aww thank uuu! 



HiEndGirl said:


> Wow gorgeous [emoji7] TDF combo. So jealous right now lol. I've not seen this colour Bolide before. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]Thanks for sharing!!



Was a chance buy from my hub on a work trip! He knew I love pink and this size 27 is too cute to pass it up ☺️☺️☺️



LovetheLux said:


> Lovely.....



Thanks!


----------



## weibandy

CClovesbags said:


> Rare quiet coffee time without the kids [emoji847]
> View attachment 3563552


What color is your Kelly?  It is exquisite!


----------



## violalinn

View attachment 3563618


Traveling with my Kelly (Gris M 32) and Mount Fuji


----------



## renet

violalinn said:


> View attachment 3563618
> 
> 
> Traveling with my Kelly (Gris M 32) and Mount Fuji



So beautiful with the scenery...perfect! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

violalinn said:


> View attachment 3563618
> 
> 
> Traveling with my Kelly (Gris M 32) and Mount Fuji



Wow! Amazing photo.


----------



## Orangefanatic

violalinn said:


> View attachment 3563618
> 
> 
> Traveling with my Kelly (Gris M 32) and Mount Fuji


What a beautiful view and beautiful bag


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Alexa67

violalinn said:


> View attachment 3563618
> 
> 
> Traveling with my Kelly (Gris M 32) and Mount Fuji



Just can say the same like the members said before. Great pic, could be from a advertisement. And not to forget to say wonderful bag


----------



## Kelly Banana

On my way to the local H boutique this afternoon [emoji5]


----------



## violalinn

renet said:


> So beautiful with the scenery...perfect! [emoji7][emoji7]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Amazing photo.





Orangefanatic said:


> What a beautiful view and beautiful bag





Alexa67 said:


> Just can say the same like the members said before. Great pic, could be from a advertisement. And not to forget to say wonderful bag



Thank you all for the nice compliments!


----------



## renet

Kelly Banana said:


> On my way to the local H boutique this afternoon [emoji5]



Lovely bracelets. Hope you get something from your H boutique today. [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

dollychic said:


> Was a chance buy from my hub on a work trip! He knew I love pink and this size 27 is too cute to pass it up [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]



What a clever DH to snag this one for you! [emoji106]


----------



## HiEndGirl

violalinn said:


> View attachment 3563618
> 
> 
> Traveling with my Kelly (Gris M 32) and Mount Fuji



Wow!!! What a shot


----------



## Kelly Banana

renet said:


> Lovely bracelets. Hope you get something from your H boutique today. [emoji4]



Hi renet, thanks for your kind words!  Yes indeed I did find a nice scarf 'Glitch' and a gorgeous rose gold ring [emoji5]
	

		
			
		

		
	





In fact I didn't mean to look for a specific scarf but my SA took it out for the inventory and suggested me to take just a look at it.  Well though it looks kind of unisex but it complements my looks today, so it had to be mine [emoji848][emoji4]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Kelly Banana said:


> On my way to the local H boutique this afternoon [emoji5]


"On my way..." wonder what do you bring home with   i have same bracelet!!!! Twinsie!


----------



## Kelly Banana

Orangefanatic said:


> "On my way..." wonder what do you bring home with   i have same bracelet!!!! Twinsie!



Hey yeah!!! [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119] H bracelets are so versatile and beautiful!  
I also wonder what treasures have you found today [emoji848][emoji7][emoji256]


----------



## renet

Kelly Banana said:


> Hi renet, thanks for your kind words!  Yes indeed I did find a nice scarf 'Glitch' and a gorgeous rose gold ring [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563995
> View attachment 3563996
> 
> 
> In fact I didn't mean to look for a specific scarf but my SA took it out for the inventory and suggested me to take just a look at it.  Well though it looks kind of unisex but it complements my looks today, so it had to be mine [emoji848][emoji4]



[emoji106] love the ring and nice scarf! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Kelly Banana

Thanks renet!  Actually I was quite surprised too when i saw myself in the fitting mirror with that scarf on!  My SA later told me this scarf was indeed from the T department, which was different from the S department which focuses on womens scarves.  Frankly this was my first time knowing there are actually 2 separate departments manufacturing scarves.


----------



## pursesandposes

Oh goodness, does this thread move fast! I'm sorry I wasn't able to respond individually to all of the wonderful posts here - so I just went on a massive "liking" spree to compensate.  Everyone has such wonderful H goodies to share! I'm so jealous of all of you with so many lovely items in your collections! 

Borrowing from my IG again, and sharing another shot of my one and only B... Thanks so much again for letting me share!


----------



## changsu3141

Gorgeous bag, pursesandposes! May I ask what the color of your birkin is? Thanks!


----------



## pursesandposes

changsu3141 said:


> Gorgeous bag, pursesandposes! May I ask what the color of your birkin is? Thanks!



Thanks so much! And of course! It's Etain (in Togo).


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Evelyne TPM in Bougainvillea today.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Vix_3n

pursesandposes said:


> Oh goodness, does this thread move fast! I'm sorry I wasn't able to respond individually to all of the wonderful posts here - so I just went on a massive "liking" spree to compensate.  Everyone has such wonderful H goodies to share! I'm so jealous of all of you with so many lovely items in your collections!
> 
> Borrowing from my IG again, and sharing another shot of my one and only B... Thanks so much again for letting me share!
> View attachment 3564251


Love this picture purseandposes and the color of your Birkin is tfd [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kelly Banana said:


> On my way to the local H boutique this afternoon [emoji5]


----------



## dollychic

I realize that my Lindys are my usual-go-to bags even for traveling! Understated and convenient with a young toddler in tow. And now 
my Quicker sneakers are so comfy, I cant do without them too!


----------



## pandoraliz

With my black lindy today and mini rodeo today! Think it looks too small.


----------



## Luxzenith

Ms blue paradise ghillies b30 having Hokkaido snow crab lunch, first time stacking up my kelly 2 watch in barenia leather with my lizard double tour rivale. Bon appetit ladies and gents!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3564560


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3564559
> 
> 
> Ms blue paradise ghillies b30 having Hokkaido snow crab lunch, first time stacking up my kelly 2 watch in barenia leather with my lizard double tour rivale. Bon appetit ladies and gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564560



Great look! Enjoy your meals! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## Kelly Banana

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3564559
> 
> 
> Ms blue paradise ghillies b30 having Hokkaido snow crab lunch, first time stacking up my kelly 2 watch in barenia leather with my lizard double tour rivale. Bon appetit ladies and gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564560



WOW - your looks certainly ROCKS!!!


----------



## Kelly Banana

dollychic said:


> I realize that my Lindys are my usual-go-to bags even for traveling! Understated and convenient with a young toddler in tow. And now
> my Quicker sneakers are so comfy, I cant do without them too!



Hi dollychic, I love your sneakers!  I am thinking to get a pair for myself too!


----------



## renet

dollychic said:


> I realize that my Lindys are my usual-go-to bags even for traveling! Understated and convenient with a young toddler in tow. And now
> my Quicker sneakers are so comfy, I cant do without them too!



Love how you are pairing your outfit and the sweet Lindy! [emoji173]️ [emoji7][emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

dollychic said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Out at the hair salon with my Bolide and new Rodeo [emoji5]️[emoji5]️[emoji5]️


Love the colour of this bolide and all the extra decoratives on the bag. [emoji106] [emoji177] 


Orangefanatic said:


> I am Just happy travelling with this beauty [emoji813] B35 Geranium


What an eye catching beauty![emoji33] 


Alexa67 said:


> Haha, of course [emoji7]
> unfortunately I made this pic with the twilly inside, so the color was not so good
> View attachment 3563156


Another eye catching stunner. Many tpfers be turning heads!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

odette57 said:


> With my k32 out today.[emoji813]


Love a black Kelly with silver hardware. So versatile.


CClovesbags said:


> Rare quiet coffee time without the kids [emoji847]
> View attachment 3563552


I love this colour. 


violalinn said:


> View attachment 3563618
> 
> 
> Traveling with my Kelly (Gris M 32) and Mount Fuji


Bag blends well with the beautiful view too[emoji1] 


pursesandposes said:


> Oh goodness, does this thread move fast! I'm sorry I wasn't able to respond individually to all of the wonderful posts here - so I just went on a massive "liking" spree to compensate.  Everyone has such wonderful H goodies to share! I'm so jealous of all of you with so many lovely items in your collections!
> 
> Borrowing from my IG again, and sharing another shot of my one and only B... Thanks so much again for letting me share!
> View attachment 3564251


Black birkin and silver hardware [emoji177] and that shirt! Double cute


Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Evelyne TPM in Bougainvillea today. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564305


Such a cute mini i dont see these much[emoji106]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine 
I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly . Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy 

Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.



Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017

xo

PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it becomes obvious or you just peel it off right away?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine [emoji813]
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly [emoji813][emoji2]. Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo
> 
> PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it become obvious or you just peel it off right away?


Congratulations!! What a way to start the new year[emoji322]


----------



## renet

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly . Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo
> 
> PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it become obvious or you just peel it off right away?




Happy new year!

My new K also still having the stickers on though she's 3 weeks old. [emoji6]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly . Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo
> 
> PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it become obvious or you just peel it off right away?



Congratulations on your First B!! Love the Right Red, enjoy in good health
I can't peel off the stickers right away....but once you do it. You will be so surprised how shiny hardware complements the colour of the bag so much better!!! Just peel it off


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

PurseOnFleek said:


> Congratulations!! What a way to start the new year[emoji322]





renet said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> My new K also still having the stickers on though she's 3 weeks old. [emoji6]





Orangefanatic said:


> Congratulations on your First B!! Love the Right Red, enjoy in good health
> I can't peel off the stickers right away....but once you do it. You will be so surprised how shiny hardware complements the colour of the bag so much better!!! Just peel it off




Thank you soo much for the sweet comments and likes .

@PurseOnFleek  it was indeed a magical Christmas and a beautiful start of 2017. I couldn't have asked for more.
@renet I completely understand! the stickers don't bother me at all as they r still intact and almost invisible, I have to say I haven't taken it out yet as the weather has been miserable. I tried it on with different outfits here at home cause I couldn't contain myself lol.

@Orangefanatic  I know what you mean, the GHW is so gorgeous now with the stickers on, can't wait to see how it will finally look after peeling the stickers. I know that the first scratch on the hw is the one that hurts the most, so I'll try to postpone that a little longer lol.

I have to agree with @Oryx816 , a massive thank you to @Israeli_Flava for her inspiring pix on IG account and on here with all those beautiful colourful bags. She really made me consider going for a bold colour instead of a safe, neutral tone. I also remember, back last summer, when I was still deciding between the size 35 and 30 she gave me her expert and very useful opinion.

So much beauty and love on this thread and I'm so happy to be part of it.

XO


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Evelyne TPM in Bougainvillea today.
> View attachment 3564305



Beautiful! You carry it so well[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

pursesandposes said:


> Oh goodness, does this thread move fast! I'm sorry I wasn't able to respond individually to all of the wonderful posts here - so I just went on a massive "liking" spree to compensate.  Everyone has such wonderful H goodies to share! I'm so jealous of all of you with so many lovely items in your collections!
> 
> Borrowing from my IG again, and sharing another shot of my one and only B... Thanks so much again for letting me share!
> View attachment 3564251


Hahaha! I know what you mean! This thread moves at lightening speed! You blink you miss [emoji3]...your B is stunning! Is that etain?



Tall1Grl said:


> Geranium gator ghw CDC out on NYE shopping.. thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3561718



Stunning my friend! Beautiful reds [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Alexa67

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly . Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> xo
> PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it becomes obvious or you just peel it off right away?



To get the first is something to remember. And yours is one really beautyful. Your are right capucine is marvellous. And it's to wear the complete year.
I also still have the sticker on the hardware  Perhaps if you bought/buy lots of B's or K's you will be not so afraid fo for the first scratch. But for me I can imagine it will be a nightmare. So I will hold them a bit, till they get lose. On the other hand I think a B don't get scratches as much like a K, because you open and close it not so often. 
I wish you so much joy with your Birkin and Mr. Bear has a eye on her


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Alexa67 said:


> To get the first is something to remember. And yours is one really beautyful. Your are right capucine is marvellous. And it's to wear the complete year.
> I also still have the sticker on the hardware  Perhaps if you bought/buy lots of B's or K's you will be not so afraid fo for the first scratch. But for me I can imagine it will be a nightmare. So I will hold them a bit, till they get lose. On the other hand I think a B don't get scratches as much like a K, because you open and close it not so often.
> I wish you so much joy with your Birkin and Mr. Bear has a eye on her



Thank you dear for the lovely comment . I feel so blessed to have this beauty. Mr. Bear is also falling for her as you see lol. He is officially her bodyguard now. I completely agree with you, it's my first and I'll be VERY careful with her for the moment, all stickers are to stay till they start being visible and unflattering. Probably the day I have the second one coming, I'll be more easy on her.  

Your gernaium Kelly is also amazing! Wear it in good health. Here is to more B's and K's 

xo


----------



## pursesandposes

@Rosy's Luxury Closet , what an absolutely GORGEOUS first B! And the twillys you chose complement it superbly! Can't wait to see more shots of how you style this beauty.  (Also, I just got my first B, too! So I understand the hesitation around peeling off that plastic! I saw on a YouTube video that someone mentioned hearing that leaving the plastic on might cause the hardware to oxidize? I'm not sure if that's true, but I took mine off anyways. Like @Orangefanatic said, just peel 'em off and enjoy! )

Also, thanks for the love, @Vix_3n and @PurseOnFleek !

@eternallove4bag, thank you so much! And you are correct! It is etain.


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! You carry it so well[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you eternallove4bag!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

pursesandposes said:


> @Rosy's Luxury Closet , what an absolutely GORGEOUS first B! And the twillys you chose complement it superbly! Can't wait to see more shots of how you style this beauty.  (Also, I just got my first B, too! So I understand the hesitation around peeling off that plastic! I saw on a YouTube video that someone mentioned hearing that leaving the plastic on might cause the hardware to oxidize? I'm not sure if that's true, but I took mine off anyways. Like @Orangefanatic said, just peel 'em off and enjoy! )
> 
> Also, thanks for the love, @Vix_3n and @PurseOnFleek !
> 
> @eternallove4bag, thank you so much! And you are correct! It is etain.



Thank you so much dear!  Nothing beats the joy of the first B baby, I guess we will know for sure when our seconds and thirds come along  lol. You won't believe me if I tell you that I bought the twilly before I received my B. Now that's my Good luck twilly 

Enjoy your B and wear it in good health


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

dollychic said:


> I realize that my Lindys are my usual-go-to bags even for traveling! Understated and convenient with a young toddler in tow. And now
> my Quicker sneakers are so comfy, I cant do without them too!



Those sneakers look sooooo comfortable!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly . Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo
> 
> PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it becomes obvious or you just peel it off right away?


Congrats my darling!!! I  your new B!!! She is sooooo beautiful and cheery!!!!!!!!!!!! Those twillies are my absolute favorite as well!!!
p.s. I can't take off the stickers right away either. In fact, some stickers stay on forever bc I can't take the scratches.  I let the stickers on the feet fall off on their own too hahahahaha


----------



## atelierforward

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly . Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo
> 
> PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it becomes obvious or you just peel it off right away?



Wow, this is such a stunning color! I haven't seen Capucine in person, but if it's anything like your photos, it has to be stunning.  Big congrats on your first B!


----------



## HiEndGirl

dollychic said:


> I realize that my Lindys are my usual-go-to bags even for traveling! Understated and convenient with a young toddler in tow. And now
> my Quicker sneakers are so comfy, I cant do without them too!



I love this pict and has now got me thinking about a Lindys bag [emoji13]


----------



## HiEndGirl

pursesandposes said:


> Oh goodness, does this thread move fast! I'm sorry I wasn't able to respond individually to all of the wonderful posts here - so I just went on a massive "liking" spree to compensate.  Everyone has such wonderful H goodies to share! I'm so jealous of all of you with so many lovely items in your collections!
> 
> Borrowing from my IG again, and sharing another shot of my one and only B... Thanks so much again for letting me share!
> View attachment 3564251



You look so fabulous!


----------



## LovEmAll

Back to the grind and out with this beauty again. [emoji7]. B35 GM with GHW


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats my darling!!! I  your new B!!! She is sooooo beautiful and cheery!!!!!!!!!!!! Those twillies are my absolute favorite as well!!!
> p.s. I can't take off the stickers right away either. In fact, some stickers stay on forever bc I can't take the scratches.  I let the stickers on the feet fall off on their own too hahahahaha



Thank you dear! As I mentioned in the Hermès last purchase thread, you were such an inspiration for me to take the plunge and get a vibrant colour for a first B bag. I also appreciate when you advised me back in July-August last year to picK the 30 over the 35 as it was lighter and more appropriate for my frame.  Congrats on your gorgeous RJ so birkin. RJ was the first B I've ever held in my hands 



atelierforward said:


> Wow, this is such a stunning color! I haven't seen Capucine in person, but if it's anything like your photos, it has to be stunning.  Big congrats on your first B!



Thank you dear! That colour is unbelievably captivating! I didn't even know it existed but it was a love at first sight. It looks more red under bright light and more orange in the dark. I'll def be overwhelming this thread with my action pics soon lol 

xo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly . Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo
> 
> PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it becomes obvious or you just peel it off right away?


Big congratulation!!! What an gorgeous color!!! I love your story, it is very a special Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## paintmecrystal

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine [emoji813]
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly [emoji813][emoji2]. Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo
> 
> PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it becomes obvious or you just peel it off right away?


Beautiful bag [emoji7][emoji7] I still have my stickers on [emoji28]


----------



## Love_Couture

LovEmAll said:


> Back to the grind and out with this beauty again. [emoji7]. B35 GM with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565670


Gris M is so beautiful!  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## peppers90

Feeling' like inspector gadget in Zara cape coat, 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
Hope you all had wonderful holidays and Happy New Year!


----------



## Rami00

Jige in argile color! Love this baby.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovEmAll said:


> Back to the grind and out with this beauty again. [emoji7]. B35 GM with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565670


What a beautiful way to go back to work! GM is stunning[emoji173]️[emoji23]



peppers90 said:


> Feeling' like inspector gadget in Zara cape coat, 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> Hope you all had wonderful holidays and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3566161
> View attachment 3566160


Perfection! I absolutely adore the Zara cape coat on you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... And the BBK[emoji7][emoji7]



Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile color! Love this baby.


You can do no wrong my friend! That bling [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

Love_Couture said:


> Gris M is so beautiful!  Thank you very much for sharing.





eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful way to go back to work! GM is stunning[emoji173]️[emoji23]



Thanks so much lovelies! I just love GM [emoji7]. Certainly made getting back to work a little easier! [emoji6]


----------



## LovetheLux

peppers90 said:


> Feeling' like inspector gadget in Zara cape coat, 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> Hope you all had wonderful holidays and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3566161
> View attachment 3566160


Love your style!


----------



## Princess D

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first pic of this baby in action! My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but 2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly . Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo
> 
> PS: not sure if you can tell, but I left the protective stickers on, so terrified to peel it just yet. Do you ladies keep it for awhile till it becomes obvious or you just peel it off right away?



Lovely [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
For the stickers, please peel them off asap!  I forgot to take off the ones on the feet of my bags and when I realized, it already became very difficult to remove and left a sticky film.  I guess it's the humidity or getting in and out of air conditioned rooms... 
I always ask my SA to take all the stickers off for me


----------



## DiamondS

peppers90 said:


> Feeling' like inspector gadget in Zara cape coat, 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> Hope you all had wonderful holidays and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3566161
> View attachment 3566160



Looking great *peppers90*! Loving the belt with your cape- very stylish!



Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile color! Love this baby.



Wowzers! Loving those diamonds- and your argile Jige isn't that bad either


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Princess D said:


> Lovely [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> For the stickers, please peel them off asap!  I forgot to take off the ones on the feet of my bags and when I realized, it already became very difficult to remove and left a sticky film.  I guess it's the humidity or getting in and out of air conditioned rooms...
> I always ask my SA to take all the stickers off for me



Thanks dear! 
I know I have to do it at some point, need to "woman up" soon. I live in a cold climate so hopefully I won't have that issue. 

xo


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

paintmecrystal said:


> Beautiful bag [emoji7][emoji7] I still have my stickers on [emoji28]



Thanks dear! Show us your baby!!  
Going to the Paris H trip thread to check if you finally have done the reveal


----------



## eternallove4bag

Doing a quick shot of what's in my bag today... RC B30 with GHW in action[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Doing a quick shot of what's in my bag today... RC B30 with GHW in action[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566663


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/vic-vans-with-puffer-jpg.3565915/
With the black/phw vicster, kicking it casual & warm.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!



Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## dollychic

Had a lovely dinner with my H-BFF~ even our bags are similar!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

peppers90 said:


> Feeling' like inspector gadget in Zara cape coat, 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> Hope you all had wonderful holidays and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3566161
> View attachment 3566160


Beautiful ensemble!


Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile color! Love this baby.


Love the colour and the clutch[emoji177] 


eternallove4bag said:


> Doing a quick shot of what's in my bag today... RC B30 with GHW in action[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566663


Stunning B[emoji106] 


dollychic said:


> Had a lovely dinner with my H-BFF~ even our bags are similar!


Loving the lindys & adorable colours together too


----------



## Rami00

dollychic said:


> Had a lovely dinner with my H-BFF~ even our bags are similar!


This is so cute!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful ensemble!
> 
> Love the colour and the clutch[emoji177]
> 
> Stunning B[emoji106]
> 
> Loving the lindys & adorable colours together too



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Doing a quick shot of what's in my bag today... RC B30 with GHW in action[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566663



Every Friday would be a happy Friday if I had that bag!!!!  Just stunning!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

dollychic said:


> Had a lovely dinner with my H-BFF~ even our bags are similar!


 What sweet friends with lovely bags  sound like soul mates


----------



## shopgirl4cc

eternallove4bag said:


> Doing a quick shot of what's in my bag today... RC B30 with GHW in action[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566663


I love RC..the best red


----------



## shopgirl4cc

peppers90 said:


> Feeling' like inspector gadget in Zara cape coat, 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> Hope you all had wonderful holidays and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3566161
> View attachment 3566160


I love everything, such a cool style


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Orangefanatic said:


> I am Just happy travelling with this beauty  B35 Geranium


I LOVE this  Sooo beautiful


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Haha, of course [emoji7]
> unfortunately I made this pic with the twilly inside, so the color was not so good
> View attachment 3563156


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mygoodies said:


> HAPPY 2017 lovely TPFers [emoji322][emoji322]
> May ALL our Orange dreams come true!
> View attachment 3562085


Beautiful! Happy New Year


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Every Friday would be a happy Friday if I had that bag!!!!  Just stunning!


You are too sweet [emoji8].. Thank you so much Bella[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



shopgirl4cc said:


> I love RC..the best red



Thank you! For me it's the best red too[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Orangefanatic

shopgirl4cc said:


> I LOVE this  Sooo beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Orangefanatic

peppers90 said:


> Feeling' like inspector gadget in Zara cape coat, 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> Hope you all had wonderful holidays and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3566161
> View attachment 3566160


Everything flows beautifully yet very edge!!!! Great look


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Orangefanatic

eternallove4bag said:


> Doing a quick shot of what's in my bag today... RC B30 with GHW in action[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566663


Love Red and Gold


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I have to agree with @Oryx816 , a massive thank you to @Israeli_Flava for her inspiring pix on IG account and on here with all those beautiful colourful bags. She really made me consider going for a bold colour instead of a safe, neutral tone. I also remember, back last summer, when I was still deciding between the size 35 and 30 she gave me her expert and very useful opinion.
> 
> So much beauty and love on this thread and I'm so happy to be part of it.
> 
> XO


This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo


----------



## loveone7

Just having tea in sevres. Featuring herbag with a fendi baby monster.


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



IF, fabulous B and K family! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji41]
They are all so beautiful and great color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

loveone7 said:


> Just having tea in sevres. Featuring herbag with a fendi baby monster.


Lovely! This pic makes me want to start drinking tea just so I can buy all the porcelain in the pic hahahahahha (not joking either)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> IF, fabulous B and K family! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji41]
> They are all so beautiful and great color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Sandybeach814

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



Almost had a heart attack when I saw your pics! Your taste and your collection are spectacular [emoji119][emoji177]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sandybeach814 said:


> Almost had a heart attack when I saw your pics! Your taste and your collection are spectacular [emoji119][emoji177]


Awww thank you dear! I still can't quite believe they are all mine. hahahahaha


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



Picking my jaw up off the Floor, IF - all are gorgeous but the pink SO is TDF!!!!!


----------



## atelierforward

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165


Wow!!! I have to say I think your newest B is my favorite of your beautiful collection. What a happy H family.


----------



## LovEmAll

eternallove4bag said:


> Doing a quick shot of what's in my bag today... RC B30 with GHW in action[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566663



Spectacular!  [emoji133][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## LovEmAll

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



Absolute H heaven [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

dollychic said:


> Had a lovely dinner with my H-BFF~ even our bags are similar!



This pict is way too cute [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



This collection is TDF absolutely gorgeous [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

Hard to believe but so glad to be home to winter! Haha! Orange Poppy K and gloves.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



My gaaawwwdddd thank u for making me droooolllll!! What can I say....FAINT.....amazing CANDY collection dearie [emoji516] [emoji517] [emoji177][emoji179][emoji108]


----------



## Oryx816

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



Bright, bold gorgeous rainbow overload!  I love how you are so fearless when it comes to color IF!  Fabulous!  Happy New Year! [emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## Livia1

periogirl28 said:


> Hard to believe but so glad to be home to winter! Haha! Orange Poppy K and gloves.
> 
> View attachment 3567631



Gorgeous!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

eternallove4bag said:


> Doing a quick shot of what's in my bag today... RC B30 with GHW in action[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566663


Gorgeous!! My favourite twilly too


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



OMG   IF!! Thank you so much for those pictures. I'm making them my new desktop background to get me through winter. All those vibrant gorgeous colours makes my temperature raises  lol. Impeccable and fearless taste indeed.  Wear them in good health . You're officially my Birkin/Kelly goals. 

xox


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



Died and went to H heaven [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... What a collection dear IF[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Gorgeous!! My favourite twilly too


Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I love Jardins too! 



LovEmAll said:


> Spectacular!  [emoji133][emoji7][emoji173]️



Thank you my dear [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Hard to believe but so glad to be home to winter! Haha! Orange Poppy K and gloves.
> 
> View attachment 3567631



Just looking at this happy color puts a smile on my face![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165


Such a beautiful collection! #baggoals #dreams [emoji7] 


loveone7 said:


> Just having tea in sevres. Featuring herbag with a fendi baby monster.


Classic herbag[emoji177]  and that new season baby monster is to die for id love to get one soon also


periogirl28 said:


> Hard to believe but so glad to be home to winter! Haha! Orange Poppy K and gloves.
> 
> View attachment 3567631


Stunning kelly in a stunning colour[emoji106]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165


What an amazing collection!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

periogirl28 said:


> Hard to believe but so glad to be home to winter! Haha! Orange Poppy K and gloves.
> 
> View attachment 3567631


Beautiful I love orange poppy in H it is striking eye catcher!


----------



## periogirl28

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful I love orange poppy in H it is striking eye catcher!



Thank you!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165


What an amazing collection! I love your SOs!


----------



## atelierforward

periogirl28 said:


> Hard to believe but so glad to be home to winter! Haha! Orange Poppy K and gloves.
> 
> View attachment 3567631


Love this. So pretty!! The orange poppy color really pops. (No pun intended)


----------



## thyme

enjoying a rather mild weekend. happy sunday all ..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagalogist

chincac said:


> enjoying a rather mild weekend. happy sunday all ..
> 
> View attachment 3568472


Congratulations chincac,you got yourself a stunning new pet [emoji2]

Blessed New Year to you and loved ones.


----------



## thyme

bagalogist said:


> Congratulations chincac,you got yourself a stunning new pet [emoji2]
> 
> Blessed New Year to you and loved ones.



 lol...pet was from last easter..happy new year and thank you!


----------



## bagalogist

chincac said:


> lol...pet was from last easter..happy new year and thank you!


Not just one, but 2 pets, a horsie and a croc , no less.[emoji7] 

Enjoy them in the best of health!


----------



## atelierforward

chincac said:


> enjoying a rather mild weekend. happy sunday all ..
> 
> View attachment 3568472


Your B is gorgeous!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Today out with friends.


Sunset in my city, Kaohsiung, today.



Greetings from Taiwan.


----------



## dc_fashionae

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



Drooltastic! So lovely.


----------



## dc_fashionae

peppers90 said:


> Feeling' like inspector gadget in Zara cape coat, 42mm Constance belt and 28bbk
> Hope you all had wonderful holidays and Happy New Year!
> View attachment 3566161
> View attachment 3566160



So chic!!!! Love everything!


----------



## Kelly_76

Camails, an oldie, but one of my most worn CSGM:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

chincac said:


> enjoying a rather mild weekend. happy sunday all ..
> 
> View attachment 3568472



I love the whole outfit!!  The sweater, jewelry, bag, and shoes!!


----------



## thyme

bagalogist said:


> Not just one, but 2 pets, a horsie and a croc , no less.[emoji7]
> 
> Enjoy them in the best of health!



ahhh i misunderstood your original post ..yes the horse! lol forgot about that one..thank you!



atelierforward said:


> Your B is gorgeous!!



thank you *atelierforward *



Kelly_76 said:


> Camails, an oldie, but one of my most worn CSGM



agreed! love this shawl too..



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love the whole outfit!!  The sweater, jewelry, bag, and shoes!!



thank you *Hermes Nuttynut *


----------



## Pursebop

Travel deets, my latest Gris Mouette B has been my favorite since her arrival. I would have never thought I'd fall in LOVE with a grey.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> enjoying a rather mild weekend. happy sunday all ..
> 
> View attachment 3568472


What a stunning B dear chincac! Love the entire look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



******** said:


> Travel deets, my latest Gris Mouette B has been my favorite since her arrival. I would have never thought I'd fall in LOVE with a grey.
> View attachment 3568737


Aaaaaah! What a stylish way to travel! I honestly am nuts about every shade of gray and GM definitely is a color that makes my heart beat a little faster [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> What a stunning B dear chincac! Love the entire look



thank you *eternallove4bag *


----------



## CClovesbags

Shaun Fitzpatrick said:


> Investing in Hermes bag pays off for over 35 years! Beat both stocks and gold... just amazing
> https://investoralmanac.com/2017/01/07/handbag-that-beat-sp-and-gold-for-35-years/



Haha, shared the article with my husband who works in finance and he chuckled and said  "you should get more then" knowing perfectly he was teasing me and my Hermes obsession


----------



## slongson

Garciavilla said:


> Definitely VERY comfortable, I wear this all the time, I can walk in these for hours! Yes, these are true to size. People are always nice to compliment whenever I wear these out


Thank you for your feedback! I definitely need a pair. They look amazing on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

Dressing up my vintage BBK.. loving how she can hold her own against such pop outfits!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chincac said:


> enjoying a rather mild weekend. happy sunday all ..
> 
> View attachment 3568472


Gorgeous croc birkin!


luzdetaiwan said:


> Today out with friends.
> View attachment 3568600
> 
> Sunset in my city, Kaohsiung, today.
> View attachment 3568601
> 
> 
> Greetings from Taiwan.


Beautiful bag beautiful view


******** said:


> Travel deets, my latest Gris Mouette B has been my favorite since her arrival. I would have never thought I'd fall in LOVE with a grey.
> View attachment 3568737


That is definitely a lovely shade of grey. Id fall in love with it too


CClovesbags said:


> Haha, shared the article with my husband who works in finance and he chuckled and said  "you should get more then" knowing perfectly he was teasing me and my Hermes obsession


Just shared this post also to the hubby muhahaha trying to get him on side for buying my first birkin and more ; not that i would take no for an answer hehe


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3569408
> 
> 
> Dressing up my vintage BBK.. loving how she can hold her own against such pop outfits!


Certainly holds her own! My vintage Black K also holds her own with any outfit even if i look like a dag at times she dresses me right up [emoji7]


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165


IF, you have the most beautiful and colorful H collection !  I Love colors, sizes, leathers, charms!   Gorgeous!  Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## hopiko

luzdetaiwan said:


> Today out with friends.
> View attachment 3568600
> 
> Sunset in my city, Kaohsiung, today.
> View attachment 3568601
> 
> 
> Greetings from Taiwan.



You and your lindy look great.....that sunset.....amazing!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hopiko

chincac said:


> enjoying a rather mild weekend. happy sunday all ..
> 
> View attachment 3568472


Another stunning bag!  I love your whole look!  You bag is a gem!


----------



## anshort4angel

Yesterday with my new Halzan & an older twilly


----------



## Berliner Cat

anshort4angel said:


> Yesterday with my new Halzan & an older twilly



Wow great picture! I like your old twilly, too. I desperately hope H will bring it again.


----------



## lamsis

******** said:


> Travel deets, my latest Gris Mouette B has been my favorite since her arrival. I would have never thought I'd fall in LOVE with a grey.
> View attachment 3568737



It is so so so beautiful! I love grey, too.


----------



## cafecreme15

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3569408
> 
> 
> Dressing up my vintage BBK.. loving how she can hold her own against such pop outfits!


What a fun outfit! The Gucci jacket is amazing, and so is the H belt. May I ask what width the belt is? I'm planning on purchasing one this weekend, but am not sure if I should go with the 24 mm or the 32 mm.


----------



## thyme

PurseOnFleek said:


> Gorgeous croc birkin!



Thank you PurseOnFleek


----------



## thyme

hopiko said:


> Another stunning bag!  I love your whole look!  You bag is a gem!



Thank you hopiko


----------



## tabbi001

My evelyne gm and UTW scarf sledding with me and my niece


----------



## Luxzenith

cafecreme15 said:


> What a fun outfit! The Gucci jacket is amazing, and so is the H belt. May I ask what width the belt is? I'm planning on purchasing one this weekend, but am not sure if I should go with the 24 mm or the 32 mm.



Thanks for liking!! the belt is a 24mm as I am petite and this suits me better. Found this buckle in Sapporo. Before this, never seen it in my home store and wasn't keen to buy a constance belt!


----------



## Kelly_76

chincac said:


> ahhh i misunderstood your original post ..yes the horse! lol forgot about that one..thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *atelierforward *
> 
> 
> 
> agreed! love this shawl too..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Hermes Nuttynut *



Thank you, chincac!
[emoji8]


----------



## Monique1004

1st time taking my Lindy out!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## anshort4angel

Berliner Cat said:


> Wow great picture! I like your old twilly, too. I desperately hope H will bring it again.


Thanks so much!! I wish I'd gotten the other colors!!


----------



## peppers90

chincac said:


> enjoying a rather mild weekend. happy sunday all ..
> 
> View attachment 3568472



Always classy and stylish!  Happy New Year chincac!


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful way to go back to work! GM is stunning[emoji173]️[emoji23]
> 
> 
> Perfection! I absolutely adore the Zara cape coat on you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... And the BBK[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> ]





LovetheLux said:


> Love your style!





DiamondS said:


> Looking great *peppers90*! Loving the belt with your cape- very stylish!





PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful ensemble!





shopgirl4cc said:


> I love everything, such a cool style





Orangefanatic said:


> Everything flows beautifully yet very edge!!!! Great look





dc_fashionae said:


> So chic!!!! Love everything!



Thank you *dc_fashionae, Orangefanatic, shopgirl4cc, PurseonFleek, DiamondS, LovetheLux and eternalove4bag *for your kind words!!


----------



## thyme

peppers90 said:


> Always classy and stylish!  Happy New Year chincac!



 *peppers90..*happy new year to you too and thank you


----------



## Melissa1201

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3545559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! My 32 Kelly rouge H with a  fendi strap was out for a Sunday brunch))


Very nice color! Wonderful bag!


----------



## Garciavilla

slongson said:


> Thank you for your feedback! I definitely need a pair. They look amazing on you!


Thanks so much *slongson*! You are too kind ! Yes, I highly recommend the Legend wedges. I thought both black and burgundy looked great, I had a hard time deciding between the 2 colors, I LOVED both


----------



## hbr

mrs.posh said:


> Sported this vintage K32 Ostrich
> Thanks for letting me share



Stunning!!


----------



## juzluvpink

A pretty H day today.
Vert Anglais RGHW Rivale,
Black GHW Birkin 30,
Jaune Rodeo PM,
Dan's l'atelier de Robert Dallet Cashmere shawl and
Lauren in Boucles Permabrass.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3570279
> 
> A pretty H day today.
> Vert Anglais RGHW Rivale,
> Black GHW Birkin 30,
> Jaune Rodeo PM,
> Dan's l'atelier de Robert Dallet Cashmere shawl and
> Lauren in Boucles Permabrass.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


What a beautifully dressed up birkin [emoji3]


----------



## renet

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3570279
> 
> A pretty H day today.
> Vert Anglais RGHW Rivale,
> Black GHW Birkin 30,
> Jaune Rodeo PM,
> Dan's l'atelier de Robert Dallet Cashmere shawl and
> Lauren in Boucles Permabrass.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You look awesome! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## balanceinheels

******** said:


> Travel deets, my latest Gris Mouette B has been my favorite since her arrival. I would have never thought I'd fall in LOVE with a grey.
> View attachment 3568737


Is this a 35?


----------



## peppers90

Looking lovely in Dallet *justluvpink!!*


----------



## atelierforward

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3569408
> 
> 
> Dressing up my vintage BBK.. loving how she can hold her own against such pop outfits!


Love your Gucci jacket!


----------



## Oryx816

Monique1004 said:


> 1st time taking my Lindy out!
> View attachment 3569706



Love this color--agate blue?  
We are twilly twins!

The Lindy doesn't look good on me, but now I'm thinking I need something in agate blue!  

Gorgeous...[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## PIPET83

Traveling to Milan and París ..[emoji108][emoji108][emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

PIPET83 said:


> Traveling to Milan and París ..[emoji108][emoji108][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570893


WOW. Lucky you; two limited edition hard to get bags![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Could it be summer already...


----------



## Monique1004

Oryx816 said:


> Love this color--agate blue?
> We are twilly twins!
> 
> The Lindy doesn't look good on me, but now I'm thinking I need something in agate blue!
> 
> Gorgeous...[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



I've seen Agate blue a lot recently. It's a lovely blue. It's a color that doesn't scream & sophisticated.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> enjoying a rather mild weekend. happy sunday all ..
> 
> View attachment 3568472



Pure gorgeousness,* chincac* ~ you never fail to please even the most discerning collectors! Your exotic and outfit is so lovely.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> Could it be summer already...



Great editorial pic, *Rami*!! Love!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



Loved seeing a pic of your H family, my friend!! Almost missed this eye-candy because i am late to the party ~ what is the color of the light blue? This I need in my life, *IF*!!! Also, which one do you use the most?


----------



## Alexa67

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165


TDF, just breathtaking. Such a fantasic collection for each situation the right one.


----------



## Rami00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great editorial pic, *Rami*!! Love!


Thank you


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Pure gorgeousness,* chincac* ~ you never fail to please even the most discerning collectors! Your exotic and outfit is so lovely.



 Vigee how are you?  happy new year! And thank you so much for your sweet comment. You made my day ￼￼￼￼. I am looking forward to seeing your fabulously classy and elegant action pics this year


----------



## PIPET83

PurseOnFleek said:


> WOW. Lucky you; two limited edition hard to get bags![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you, they are very special..


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/gripfast-kors-vicster-jpg.3572733/
Gripfast boots & black clemence/phw vicster.
And mk sweater--which shrank 1st time washed.


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> This post is dedicated to you darling!!! This is an updated collection pic with my B30s and K28s.... oxoxooxoxo
> View attachment 3567163
> View attachment 3567164
> View attachment 3567165



Amazing collection!!!! Drooling ...[emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## cremel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Raisin Kelly in action. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3522600



Elegant!!!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## m00dyf

My date with DarthVader (AKA So Black B35)


----------



## m00dyf

Another outing with this beauty G B35 with my new baby bi-color mini-R ❤
Happy New Year guys ❤


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

Been a while since I brought my vintage VeauBox mini Kelly 20 out. 

So she goes out today for a Fried oyster lunch! Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My beloved black C24 in action today[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Could it be summer already...



Twinsies my friend [emoji8]... Love your beautiful shot!


----------



## momasaurus

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3573116
> 
> View attachment 3573117
> 
> View attachment 3573118
> 
> 
> Been a while since I brought my vintage VeauBox mini Kelly 20 out.
> 
> So she goes out today for a Fried oyster lunch! Happy weekend ladies!


So cute! And super-cool jacket!!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> My beloved black C24 in action today[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573166
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!



Great shoes!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great shoes!



Thank you [emoji8]... I am so in love with the details on this one!


----------



## ginvickery

Going to work today.


----------



## Meta

Took her out for her maiden voyage today and it snowed! Thought it wasn't going to snow till tomorrow but she's unscathed since she's Clemence built!


----------



## Luxzenith

weN84 said:


> Took her out for her maiden voyage today and it snowed! Thought it wasn't going to snow till tomorrow but she's unscathed since she's Clemence built!
> View attachment 3573514



Wow. I love this shot. What is this colour pls?! Beautiful.. clemence is ok in snowy conditions? I wasn't sure.. glad to know it is hardy.. I love clemence!


----------



## Meta

Luxzenith said:


> Wow. I love this shot. What is this colour pls?! Beautiful.. clemence is ok in snowy conditions? I wasn't sure.. glad to know it is hardy.. I love clemence!


It's Rouge Casaque and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3573116
> 
> View attachment 3573117
> 
> View attachment 3573118
> 
> 
> Been a while since I brought my vintage VeauBox mini Kelly 20 out.
> 
> So she goes out today for a Fried oyster lunch! Happy weekend ladies!


She's adorable! Color please?


----------



## Blingaddict

Baby Evelyn in rouge casque


----------



## eternallove4bag

weN84 said:


> Took her out for her maiden voyage today and it snowed! Thought it wasn't going to snow till tomorrow but she's unscathed since she's Clemence built!
> View attachment 3573514


Congrats on a gorgeous bag! I love clemence and it has been caught in snow with me too and never had an issue! It's tough leather!



Blingaddict said:


> Baby Evelyn in rouge casque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574160
> View attachment 3574161
> View attachment 3574162



RC always gets me! Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Malachite love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
... It's snowing here! Hope everyone is safe and warm [emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

Cream and Rose Gold day with Flamingo Evercolour Berline. Stay warm and safe everyone!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Imabeachgirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Malachite love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... It's snowing here! Hope everyone is safe and warm [emoji173]️



Beautiful color!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Cream and Rose Gold day with Flamingo Evercolour Berline. Stay warm and safe everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574411



Lovely look. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Imabeachgirl said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Cream and Rose Gold day with Flamingo Evercolour Berline. Stay warm and safe everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574411



Stunning and on point always [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CClovesbags

Weekend family outing [emoji4]


----------



## Luxzenith

Scarf and Glove said:


> She's adorable! Color please?



I do not know the exact colour shade  it is a lovely grey. Fell n love with its size and box calf look when I was holidaying in Tokyo..


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Going out fore errands with K28.


----------



## Millicat

m00dyf said:


> Another outing with this beauty G B35 with my new baby bi-color mini-R ❤
> Happy New Year guys ❤


SWOOOOOON 
This is the only time I have ever liked this bag style, a lot on here will know it's just not my cup of tea  
I have never been drawn to it, ever, but this colour/doblis/gillies version does it, and in a 28 i'd have it out of your hands in seconds !!!


----------



## Blingaddict

CClovesbags said:


> Weekend family outing [emoji4]
> View attachment 3574535
> 
> View attachment 3574536



What a beauty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## feeefeee

Sunday brunch with my K28 etoupe in Togo and ghw. Enjoy ur weekend, everyone!


----------



## Nui

K32 in GM [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Nui said:


> View attachment 3575886
> 
> 
> K32 in GM [emoji16][emoji4]



Perfect twilly!


----------



## Hat Trick

Nui said:


> View attachment 3575886
> 
> 
> K32 in GM [emoji16][emoji4]



Oohh, matching Totoro!   Very cute!


----------



## SandySummer

Waiting for my other half while he negotiates car buying [emoji24][emoji853][emoji849] and realizing my Constance needs a trip to the spa ASAP


----------



## CClovesbags

Layering the Birkin charm necklace and Chaine d'Ancre Parade necklace (sorry, I'm really bad at taking selfies)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lau1015

Love my mini halzan! It can actually fit all my essentials


----------



## LouisV76

in the boutique[emoji7]


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

Last night's dinner with my B35


----------



## peppers90

Today's work look, bright colors with Concours d' etriers.


----------



## hclubfan

Lau1015 said:


> Love my mini halzan! It can actually fit all my essentials


Such a great color for the mini Halzan!  I LOVE this bag, and have it in the original size...hands down my most used H bag.  Some day, I would love to add a mini.


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Today's work look, bright colors with Concours d' etriers.
> 
> View attachment 3577310
> View attachment 3577308


I'd like to call this shot "the shawl that got away" (I shouldn't have hesitated when it was available in boutiques)!!  You look amazing peppers, and this shawl is a show-stopper on you!  Love how you've mixed these colors


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/big-mini-rooster-jpg.3577344/
Chose outfit to mimic crazy rooster bag charm, on vicster.
For fun mini-me effect.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

hclubfan said:


> Such a great color for the mini Halzan!  I LOVE this bag, and have it in the original size...hands down my most used H bag.  Some day, I would love to add a mini.


Ditto to both- love the original size! This mini is adorable...


----------



## peppers90

hclubfan said:


> I'd like to call this shot "the shawl that got away" (I shouldn't have hesitated when it was available in boutiques)!!  You look amazing peppers, and this shawl is a show-stopper on you!  Love how you've mixed these colors



hclubfan it got away from me too, I was lucky to find a NIB on eBay several years ago.  It's definitely one of my most colorful shawls


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> Today's work look, bright colors with Concours d' etriers.
> 
> View attachment 3577310
> View attachment 3577308


Love the green on you. A perfect shade between Bamboo and Emerald against Concours d'etriers.


----------



## thyme

peppers90 said:


> Today's work look, bright colors with Concours d' etriers.



Gorgeous peppers90  You are wearing my favourite shawl!


----------



## anshort4angel

Wrapped my gavroche square around my Halzan


----------



## cremel

Nui said:


> View attachment 3575886
> 
> 
> K32 in GM [emoji16][emoji4]



Love this new grey!!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Lau1015 said:


> Love my mini halzan! It can actually fit all my essentials



Love this!!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

First day out with the ss17 Verrou 21 Gris mouette! Loving this size!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3577894
> 
> 
> First day out with the ss17 Verrou 21 Gris mouette! Loving this size!


Gorgeous- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oryx816

Sapphire lizard hinged enamel (and a little photobombing from Le Jardin de la Maharani).  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## peppers90

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3577894
> 
> 
> First day out with the ss17 Verrou 21 Gris mouette! Loving this size!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## hclubfan

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3577894
> 
> 
> First day out with the ss17 Verrou 21 Gris mouette! Loving this size!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3578020
> 
> 
> Sapphire lizard hinged enamel (and a little photobombing from Le Jardin de la Maharani).  Thank you for letting me share.



Ooh.. I just saw this on h.com.. as was wondering about it as I love lizard!looks great in ghw!


----------



## luckylove

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3577894
> 
> 
> First day out with the ss17 Verrou 21 Gris mouette! Loving this size!



The whole look is lovely on you! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3577894
> 
> 
> First day out with the ss17 Verrou 21 Gris mouette! Loving this size!



This looks amazing!! [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Have been totally MIA but everyone on this thread is looking great ~ lots of winter eye-candy!!! 
Brought my "big girl" camera out today and is it Spring yet?


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have been totally MIA but everyone on this thread is looking great ~ lots of winter eye-candy!!!
> Brought my "big girl" camera out today and is it Spring yet?



*Vigee*, you are always classy!


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have been totally MIA but everyone on this thread is looking great ~ lots of winter eye-candy!!!
> Brought my "big girl" camera out today and is it Spring yet?



Great look! Love the way your I are wearing the balmain.


----------



## Oryx816

Luxzenith said:


> Ooh.. I just saw this on h.com.. as was wondering about it as I love lizard!looks great in ghw!



I wasn't really interested in the enamels, but when I saw this; it was love at first sight!  [emoji7]
My quick pic doesn't do it justice.  It is actually rose gold.  I love the H rose gold, so understated.


----------



## bobkat1991

Bolide and Au Bout Du Mond cw 03


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3578638
> 
> Bolide and Au Bout Du Mond cw 03


This is such a pretty picture! I love your yummy bolide and what a perfect match with your scarf!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3578638
> 
> Bolide and Au Bout Du Mond cw 03


Gorgeous Hermes as accessory for gorgeous smile!


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Cancun, Chichén Itzá




B30 chevre Bleu Aztec in action [emoji295][emoji41]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

Lau1015 said:


> Love my mini halzan! It can actually fit all my essentials



I have both original and mini halzan.. and I actually prefer the mini! Cuteness overload! My mini is in Barenia


----------



## Oryx816

Luxzenith said:


> I have both original and mini halzan.. and I actually prefer the mini! Cuteness overload! My mini is in Barenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578831



Looks terrific!  So does the coffee...

[emoji3]


----------



## csetcos

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Cancun, Chichén Itzá
> View attachment 3578770
> 
> View attachment 3578771
> 
> B30 chevre Bleu Aztec in action [emoji295][emoji41]



Blue AZTEC at Chichén Itza??? Could there be a more perfect occasion?? [emoji5]


----------



## MYH

csetcos said:


> Blue AZTEC at Chichén Itza??? Could there be a more perfect occasion?? [emoji5]



Exactly what I was thinking!! [emoji23] Perfect photo.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Cancun, Chichén Itzá
> View attachment 3578770
> 
> View attachment 3578771
> 
> B30 chevre Bleu Aztec in action [emoji295][emoji41]



Amazing photos!!!! Have a great time.


----------



## atelierforward

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Cancun, Chichén Itzá
> View attachment 3578770
> 
> View attachment 3578771
> 
> B30 chevre Bleu Aztec in action [emoji295][emoji41]


Love it!!


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3578020
> 
> 
> Sapphire lizard hinged enamel (and a little photobombing from Le Jardin de la Maharani).  Thank you for letting me share.



Congrats, Oryx! Lovely hinged bracelet! This color looks great on you! [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

csetcos said:


> Blue AZTEC at Chichén Itza??? Could there be a more perfect occasion?? [emoji5]





MYH said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!! [emoji23] Perfect photo.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Amazing photos!!!! Have a great time.





atelierforward said:


> Love it!!



Thank you all for your lovely comments [emoji173] and likes!


----------



## lanit

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Cancun, Chichén Itzá
> View attachment 3578770
> 
> View attachment 3578771
> 
> B30 chevre Bleu Aztec in action [emoji295][emoji41]


Awesome on site pictures Serva! We loved our trips to Cancun!


----------



## Alexa67

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Cancun, Chichén Itzá
> View attachment 3578770
> 
> View attachment 3578771
> 
> B30 chevre Bleu Aztec in action [emoji295][emoji41]


indeed, this pic's are fantastic. Such a nice B bag  with this background. Wish you a good holiday time.
P.S. I never would take out my H bag for a seightseen tour, I would be too afraid. But so I will never have such nice Hermes in action pic's


----------



## Serva1

Thank you for all the nice comments [emoji41]. Going to Copa today with my driver and bodyguard. I'm not taking my B to the jungle, just a small LV pochette.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Cancun, Chichén Itzá
> View attachment 3578770
> 
> View attachment 3578771
> 
> B30 chevre Bleu Aztec in action [emoji295][emoji41]



Love these pics, Serva!!! Hope that you continue to enjoy the sun and your B30 chevre Bleu Aztec is perfection!


----------



## Serva1

lanit said:


> Awesome on site pictures Serva! We loved our trips to Cancun!





Alexa67 said:


> indeed, this pic's are fantastic. Such a nice B bag  with this background. Wish you a good holiday time.
> P.S. I never would take out my H bag for a seightseen tour, I would be too afraid. But so I will never have such nice Hermes in action pic's



Thank you dear tpfers, glad you enjoyed my pics. This is my first visit to Mexico and Cancun. I usually go to the Caribbean, but I will probably return here some day.


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these pics, Serva!!! Hope that you continue to enjoy the sun and your B30 chevre Bleu Aztec is perfection!



Thank you dear, you are so sweet [emoji173]


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have been totally MIA but everyone on this thread is looking great ~ lots of winter eye-candy!!!
> Brought my "big girl" camera out today and is it Spring yet?


You always look so elegant!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments [emoji41]. Going to Copa today with my driver and bodyguard. I'm not taking my B to the jungle, just a small LV pochette.



azteque is such a fabulous pop of colour! enjoy your trip..


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments [emoji41]. Going to Copa today with my driver and bodyguard. I'm not taking my B to the jungle, just a small LV pochette.



azteque is such a fabulous pop of colour! enjoy your trip..


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Congrats, Oryx! Lovely hinged bracelet! This color looks great on you! [emoji7]



Thank you so much renet!  [emoji253]

I am now torn between getting one in green (don't know the name) and etrusque.


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Congrats, Oryx! Lovely hinged bracelet! This color looks great on you! [emoji7]



Thank you so much renet!  [emoji253]

I am now torn between getting one in green (don't know the name) and etrusque.


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> This is such a pretty picture! I love your yummy bolide and what a perfect match with your scarf!


Thank you, Ladybaga!



Scarf and Glove said:


> Gorgeous Hermes as accessory for gorgeous smile!


Thank you for such kind words, Scarf and Glove.



Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Cancun, Chichén Itzá
> View attachment 3578770
> 
> View attachment 3578771
> 
> B30 chevre Bleu Aztec in action


What a per


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you so much renet!  [emoji253]
> 
> I am now torn between getting one in green (don't know the name) and etrusque.



Oh any picture to share? [emoji6]
Sometimes, Hermes has too many great color that torn us.  [emoji23]


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you so much renet!  [emoji253]
> 
> I am now torn between getting one in green (don't know the name) and etrusque.



Oh any picture to share? [emoji6]
Sometimes, Hermes has too many great color that torn us.  [emoji23]


----------



## orangeaddict

At the store with my partner in crime and my Lindy 30. Love this bag a lot and my Dollie loves all the attention she gets from all the SAs. 

Definitely her favourite store too [emoji39]


----------



## orangeaddict

View attachment 3579846


At the store with my partner in crime and my Lindy 30. Love this bag a lot and my Dollie loves all the attention she gets from all the SAs. 

Definitely her favourite store too [emoji39]


----------



## feeefeee

Going to work with my new baby, K25 Blue Sapphire in GHW.   She is such a darling!!!


----------



## csetcos

feeefeee said:


> Going to work with my new baby, K25 Blue Sapphire in GHW.   She is such a darling!!!



Perfectly accessorized!


----------



## Nui

My Quicker sneakers. I'm so in love with it, very comfortable shoes [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## katekluet

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3579846
> 
> 
> At the store with my partner in crime and my Lindy 30. Love this bag a lot and my Dollie loves all the attention she gets from all the SAs.
> 
> Definitely her favourite store too [emoji39]


She is just darling!! As you can see, I love fuzzy dogs


----------



## scarletambience

feeefeee said:


> Going to work with my new baby, K25 Blue Sapphire in GHW.   She is such a darling!!!



Love!


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> azteque is such a fabulous pop of colour! enjoy your trip..



Thank you chincac [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nui said:


> View attachment 3580101
> 
> 
> My Quicker sneakers. I'm so in love with it, very comfortable shoes [emoji173][emoji173]



Thanks for all the love, ladies!!! 

These recent pics are wonderful, especially *orangeaddict *with Dollie at her local H ~ totally adorable!

*feeefeee*, your K25 Blue Sapphire in GHW is gorgeous. 

Also, *Nui*, we are twins with the Quicker sneakers and they are one of my most loved H shoes ~ so comfortable and on trend!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have been totally MIA but everyone on this thread is looking great ~ lots of winter eye-candy!!!
> Brought my "big girl" camera out today and is it Spring yet?


So chic Vigee, and I love this shawl with that shade of denim! Gorgeous jacket too (Balmain?)


----------



## hclubfan

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3579846
> 
> 
> At the store with my partner in crime and my Lindy 30. Love this bag a lot and my Dollie loves all the attention she gets from all the SAs.
> 
> Definitely her favourite store too [emoji39]


Adorable!! She must be the most attention-getting thing in the store, and that's saying a lot when in Hermes!


----------



## Berliner Cat

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3579045
> 
> Thank you for all the nice comments [emoji41]. Going to Copa today with my driver and bodyguard. I'm not taking my B to the jungle, just a small LV pochette.



Wow, very cool! Your B is really fitting with the landscape. Have fun and wishing you a safe journey!


----------



## tonkamama

Gorgeous and classy  that Kelly is 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have been totally MIA but everyone on this thread is looking great ~ lots of winter eye-candy!!!
> Brought my "big girl" camera out today and is it Spring yet?


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have been totally MIA but everyone on this thread is looking great ~ lots of winter eye-candy!!!
> Brought my "big girl" camera out today and is it Spring yet?


Wow!! Super elegant! Perfection head to toe[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



peppers90 said:


> Today's work look, bright colors with Concours d' etriers.
> 
> View attachment 3577310
> View attachment 3577308


As always executed beautifully! Love the beautifully coordinated look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Cancun, Chichén Itzá
> View attachment 3578770
> 
> View attachment 3578771
> 
> B30 chevre Bleu Aztec in action [emoji295][emoji41]


That B looks perfect in this setting [emoji170][emoji170]



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3579045
> 
> Thank you for all the nice comments [emoji41]. Going to Copa today with my driver and bodyguard. I'm not taking my B to the jungle, just a small LV pochette.



You look stunning my dear! I absolutely love your beautiful pictures [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Deciding between etain and etoupe? Here's a comparison shot... Both are beautiful neutrals[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I can't pick a favorite! I love both!


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Deciding between etain and etoupe? Here's a comparison shot... Both are beautiful neutrals[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I can't pick a favorite! I love both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580523


I have both colors too eternal, and would have a hard time picking a favorite!! Both are flawless neutrals in my book!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> I have both colors too eternal, and would have a hard time picking a favorite!! Both are flawless neutrals in my book!



Totally agree my dear! Both are a must for neutral lovers! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

katekluet said:


> You always look so elegant!


+1.  Lovely ensemble.


----------



## renet

eternallove4bag said:


> Deciding between etain and etoupe? Here's a comparison shot... Both are beautiful neutrals[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I can't pick a favorite! I love both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580523



Thanks for sharing! Good comparison! [emoji122][emoji7]


----------



## Luxzenith

eternallove4bag said:


> Deciding between etain and etoupe? Here's a comparison shot... Both are beautiful neutrals[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I can't pick a favorite! I love both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580523



Thanks for sharing! I still do not own a bag in these 2 shades! Someday.. and really love this look in ghw!


----------



## scarletambience

2 of my faves.


----------



## Serva1

Berliner Cat said:


> Wow, very cool! Your B is really fitting with the landscape. Have fun and wishing you a safe journey!



Vielen Dank [emoji3] Berliner Cat, it's been a great trip so far [emoji295]️


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> Deciding between etain and etoupe? Here's a comparison shot... Both are beautiful neutrals[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I can't pick a favorite! I love both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580523



THIS. A gorgeous true-to-life comparison shot of two fantastic H neutrals! Thanks, *EL4B*.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Deciding between etain and etoupe? Here's a comparison shot... Both are beautiful neutrals[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I can't pick a favorite! I love both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580523



EL4B both of these colors are gorgeous and you cannot go wrong with either. I have etoupe and would not hesitate to get etain. However - if you must choose - I guess decided whether you do better with warmer or cooler colors. Etoupe seems warmer to me. Besides that, I can't think of any other way to help you decide!


----------



## mcpro

View attachment 3581330



Loving Miss Evelyne ....


----------



## doloresmia

Right now don't know what I love more.... my barenia or capuccino




#givesmelife


----------



## mcpro

doloresmia said:


> Right now don't know what I love more.... my barenia or capuccino
> 
> View attachment 3581337
> 
> 
> #givesmelife


 the leather is soooo luxurious... and your capuccino looks yummy!!!


----------



## Blairbass

I am thinking it is a Macpherson (or I have also seen it called a Steele Bag) kind of day! I don't bring her out very often but today is her lucky day!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

doloresmia said:


> Right now don't know what I love more.... my barenia or capuccino
> 
> View attachment 3581337
> 
> 
> #givesmelife



The barenia - DEFINITELY!!


----------



## LVsister

picking up this years' red envelops[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

renet said:


> Thanks for sharing! Good comparison! [emoji122][emoji7]


Than you renet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️.. My pleasure!



Luxzenith said:


> Thanks for sharing! I still do not own a bag in these 2 shades! Someday.. and really love this look in ghw!


Thank you so much[emoji8]... I hope you get one or both of these shades very soon [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. A gorgeous true-to-life comparison shot of two fantastic H neutrals! Thanks, *EL4B*.


Thank you so much dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji8]... For a long time I thought both etain and etoupe were close in color so if I got one I didn't need the other but these two colors are so different that I now realize I really needed both in my collection [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



BBC said:


> EL4B both of these colors are gorgeous and you cannot go wrong with either. I have etoupe and would not hesitate to get etain. However - if you must choose - I guess decided whether you do better with warmer or cooler colors. Etoupe seems warmer to me. Besides that, I can't think of any other way to help you decide!



You are two sweet[emoji8]... Both bags are mine [emoji16].. Was just thinking a comparison pic might help anyone here still debating to get etain or etoupe [emoji4]


----------



## Myrkur

Luxzenith said:


> I have both original and mini halzan.. and I actually prefer the mini! Cuteness overload! My mini is in Barenia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578831


I have seen the Barenia Mini Hazan in real life and it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Nui

Bolide 31 Noir with new twilly[emoji4]


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Haven't taken this rouge casaque baby out in some time and I have no idea why! 

Rouge casaque kelly with echec au roi Shawl and clic H


----------



## Rami00

My team glam lined up.


----------



## JolieS

Rami00 said:


> My team glam lined up.


Go team go!


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> My team glam lined up.


Lovely line-up!! I'm team glamlux btw.


----------



## Rami00

atelierforward said:


> Lovely line-up!! I'm team glamlux btw.


Thank you! Me tooo but a little more glam than Lux


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Melbee

Rami00 said:


> My team glam lined up.


Simply stunning!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doloresmia said:


> Right now don't know what I love more.... my barenia or capuccino
> 
> View attachment 3581337
> 
> 
> #givesmelife



*doloresmia*, these days I am totally smitten with barenia and don't drink coffee of any type ~ so you know where I am going with this ~ barenia wins hands down!! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Haven't taken this rouge casaque baby out in some time and I have no idea why!
> 
> Rouge casaque kelly with echec au roi Shawl and clic H
> 
> View attachment 3582326



Your echec au roi is a perfect match with your RC K, love this combination together, *naked*!


----------



## Gwapa30

Aloha from Maui[emoji267][emoji907][emoji172]


----------



## Melbee

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3582763
> 
> Aloha from Maui[emoji267][emoji907][emoji172]


This is so fabulous!!!


----------



## PIPET83

waiting paciently to go back home..


----------



## Ethengdurst

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3582763
> 
> Aloha from Maui[emoji267][emoji907][emoji172]


Very appropriate for paradise!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3582763
> 
> Aloha from Maui[emoji267][emoji907][emoji172]



Aloha! I will be there in a less than two weeks and cannot wait to escape the cold grey rainy skies of California. My son sends me Lahaina sunset videos to cheer me up.


----------



## Luxzenith

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3582763
> 
> Aloha from Maui[emoji267][emoji907][emoji172]



Wow.. I haven't seen a constance tat moved my heart until this picture.. thanks for sharing!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

eternallove4bag said:


> Deciding between etain and etoupe? Here's a comparison shot... Both are beautiful neutrals[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I can't pick a favorite! I love both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580523


Both are stunning. Love neutral bags[emoji7]


mcpro said:


> View attachment 3581330
> 
> 
> 
> Loving Miss Evelyne ....


Beautiful Eve


doloresmia said:


> Right now don't know what I love more.... my barenia or capuccino
> 
> View attachment 3581337
> 
> 
> #givesmelife


Bag>coffee even though i love coffee but i cant stare at it all day like i can with a bag especially a H bag being so stare worthy[emoji7]


Blairbass said:


> I am thinking it is a Macpherson (or I have also seen it called a Steele Bag) kind of day! I don't bring her out very often but today is her lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581433


Wow such a unique bolide [emoji50]


LVsister said:


> picking up this years' red envelops[emoji7]
> View attachment 3581588


Lovely herbag


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Nui said:


> View attachment 3582030
> 
> 
> Bolide 31 Noir with new twilly[emoji4]


Love the bag and the new twilly. Congrats [emoji322]


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Haven't taken this rouge casaque baby out in some time and I have no idea why!
> 
> Rouge casaque kelly with echec au roi Shawl and clic H
> 
> View attachment 3582326


Beautiful K


Rami00 said:


> My team glam lined up.


That team is dangerously glamorous


Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3582763
> 
> Aloha from Maui[emoji267][emoji907][emoji172]


What a beautiful constance especially in that colour


PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3582924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting paciently to go back home..


Beautiful bags . Love seeing that shark bolide


----------



## PurseOnFleek

back from the post office. Not carrying my K at the moment as i have this new bag but i had to add a touch of Hermes with the twilly forgot to snap my H clic clac in the pic too


----------



## fromparis

doloresmia said:


> Right now don't know what I love more.... my barenia or capuccino
> 
> View attachment 3581337
> 
> 
> #givesmelife


Barenia is forever  !!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3582763
> 
> Aloha from Maui[emoji267][emoji907][emoji172]



What a Hawaiian beauty!!! Your island Constance has stolen my heart, *Gwapa*!!


----------



## fromparis

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3582763
> 
> Aloha from Maui[emoji267][emoji907][emoji172]


Aloha from Paris !
Lucky girl : this Constance is truly gorgeous  ! !!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fromparis

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3582924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting paciently to go back home..


Not sure the Bolide is very patient LOL...but  gorgeous  all the way   !!!


----------



## Rami00

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the bag and the new twilly. Congrats [emoji322]


Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Goldie up close!


----------



## suziez

Rami00 said:


> Goldie up close!


This bag never stops being beautiful.....


----------



## eternallove4bag

PurseOnFleek said:


> Both are stunning. Love neutral bags[emoji7]
> 
> Beautiful Eve
> 
> Bag>coffee even though i love coffee but i cant stare at it all day like i can with a bag especially a H bag being so stare worthy[emoji7]
> 
> Wow such a unique bolide [emoji50]
> 
> Lovely herbag



Thank you[emoji8]... Love neutral bags too[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Goldie up close!



Stunning[emoji7][emoji7] Ms. Goldie is just fab and that Cartier ring is divine [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

My Lux line up today[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> You are two sweet[emoji8]... Both bags are mine [emoji16].. Was just thinking a comparison pic might help anyone here still debating to get etain or etoupe [emoji4]



That's actually a relief, it would be a tough decision to make! Ha ha ha, I have etoupe and now I think you've sold me on "needing" a bag in etain! I'd the the opposite - etoupe B, etain K! [emoji7]

Ah....now I see your glam lineup! [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> That's actually a relief, it would be a tough decision to make! Ha ha ha, I have etoupe and now I think you've sold me on "needing" a bag in etain! I'd the the opposite - etoupe B, etain K! [emoji7]
> 
> Ah....now I see your glam lineup! [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]



Hahaha! It's good to have both! I started with etain thinking I don't 'need' etoupe but somewhere along the line I was convinced I really 'needed' both! Hoping you get etain K! You won't regret it[emoji8]


----------



## floflo

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3579846
> 
> 
> At the store with my partner in crime and my Lindy 30. Love this bag a lot and my Dollie loves all the attention she gets from all the SAs.
> 
> Definitely her favourite store too [emoji39]



Omg they are both soooo cute!  Great that you bring her to the store!  [emoji177]


----------



## floflo

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Haven't taken this rouge casaque baby out in some time and I have no idea why!
> 
> Rouge casaque kelly with echec au roi Shawl and clic H
> 
> View attachment 3582326



What pretty combination!!  [emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

eternallove4bag said:


> My Lux line up today[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584140


Stunning line up! Will knock em dead


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> My Lux line up today[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584140



Love them all[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]
Thank you for the color comparisons!
Your K must feel like a princess[emoji1357][emoji257]
Magnificent post ... as usual[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PurseOnFleek said:


> Stunning line up! Will knock em dead


Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️..was kinda nice dressing up my babies and lining them up for a family pic[emoji3]



Keren16 said:


> Love them all[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]
> Thank you for the color comparisons!
> Your K must feel like a princess[emoji1357][emoji257]
> Magnificent post ... as usual[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


You are just the sweetest person ever [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... The lone K huh?[emoji3]... Got to balance the team more right?[emoji848]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️..was kinda nice dressing up my babies and lining them up for a family pic[emoji3]
> 
> 
> You are just the sweetest person ever [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... The lone K huh?[emoji3]... Got to balance the team more right?[emoji848]



[emoji106]. That's right[emoji41]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MegumiX

Hello ladies, thank you for letting me share my bracelet I wore to a Chinese New Year celebration event tonight.


----------



## Melbee

eternallove4bag said:


> My Lux line up today[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584140


Wonderful, beautiful, fantastic collection!  I love them all. You're definitely going to *need* another Kelly or two.


----------



## Melbee

MegumiX said:


> View attachment 3584310
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, thank you for letting me share my bracelet I wore to a Chinese New Year celebration event tonight.


Your stack is absolutely to die for!  Looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Melbee said:


> Wonderful, beautiful, fantastic collection!  I love them all. You're definitely going to *need* another Kelly or two.



Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...Hahaha! I definitely 'need' more K's now don't I?[emoji48]


----------



## Melbee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️...Hahaha! I definitely 'need' more K's now don't I?[emoji48]


Yes, yes you do. I think we all do!  Haha!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Melbee said:


> Yes, yes you do. I think we all do!  Haha!



Amen to that [emoji3][emoji8]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> My Lux line up today[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584140


This is just....breathtaking!  Makes me smile so much.  Very gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doloresmia said:


> Right now don't know what I love more.... my barenia or capuccino
> 
> View attachment 3581337
> 
> 
> #givesmelife


Love your Barenia B !


----------



## Meta

Traveling with my Circuit 24 Faubourg pareo.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Traveling with my Circuit 24 Faubourg pareo.
> View attachment 3584561
> 
> View attachment 3584563



What an amazing photo! Safe and happy travels


----------



## Notorious Pink

MegumiX said:


> View attachment 3584310
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, thank you for letting me share my bracelet I wore to a Chinese New Year celebration event tonight.



Ahhhh.....your Alchimie Bracelet is G[emoji7]RGEOUS!!!


----------



## hclubfan

weN84 said:


> Traveling with my Circuit 24 Faubourg pareo.
> View attachment 3584561
> 
> View attachment 3584563


Gorgeous photos❤️❤️


----------



## shopwithheart

weN84 said:


> Traveling with my Circuit 24 Faubourg pareo.
> View attachment 3584561
> 
> View attachment 3584563


Love it!! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Irene7899

Just bought from Roma last month . SA suggested I carried  in shorter strap if I do not want to have colour transfer when I wear jean or dark colour


----------



## calflu

Irene7899 said:


> Just bought from Roma last month . SA suggested I carried  in shorter strap if I do not want to have colour transfer when I wear jean or dark colour



Very nice! What color is this? Craie?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/year-of-rooster-h-rouge-grenat-jpg.3584787/
Red for New Year (rouge grenat togo).
Artwork by Kam Mak.


----------



## PursePassionLV

My goodies got to make a trip to the office with me today.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3577894
> 
> 
> First day out with the ss17 Verrou 21 Gris mouette! Loving this size!



O-M-G!!!! I ADORE that bag!!!!!!!! I saw it in the ads but they don't do it justice like seeing it on someone out and about.


----------



## Perli

PursePassionLV said:


> My goodies got to make a trip to the office with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584814
> View attachment 3584815



Amazing goodies!


----------



## scarletambience

MegumiX said:


> View attachment 3584310
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, thank you for letting me share my bracelet I wore to a Chinese New Year celebration event tonight.


I die!  



Irene7899 said:


> Just bought from Roma last month . SA suggested I carried  in shorter strap if I do not want to have colour transfer when I wear jean or dark colour


Pretty colour and twilly - I would be obsessing about color transfer as well. Hence, my preference for darker colors.


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> This is just....breathtaking!  Makes me smile so much.  Very gorgeous!



Thank you so much my friend [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

When it's cold, borrow DH's cashmere scarf. With Bleu de Malte Hapi and my Arceau. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## MSO13

getting excited for my Paris trip next month so I got out L'Ombre Boulevards today! This is definitely coming with me as is my Chanel Paris Rome jacket. The Barenia B stays home, going with under the radar bags but hopefully coming home with something to join my little H family...


----------



## Gwapa30

Imabeachgirl said:


> Aloha! I will be there in a less than two weeks and cannot wait to escape the cold grey rainy skies of California. My son sends me Lahaina sunset videos to cheer me up.


It's beautiful here. The weather is just perfect. Can't go back to frigid NY. Someone has to drag me to the plane.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> getting excited for my Paris trip next month so I got out L'Ombre Boulevards today! This is definitely coming with me as is my Chanel Paris Rome jacket. The Barenia B stays home, going with under the radar bags but hopefully coming home with something to join my little H family...
> 
> View attachment 3585397


How exciting!! Paris trip is a dream come true! Wishing you all the best and hope you come back with lots of H goodies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Absolutely love your B[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



periogirl28 said:


> When it's cold, borrow DH's cashmere scarf. With Bleu de Malte Hapi and my Arceau. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3585334



So chic and absolutely stunning look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

MrsOwen3 said:


> getting excited for my Paris trip next month so I got out L'Ombre Boulevards today! This is definitely coming with me as is my Chanel Paris Rome jacket. The Barenia B stays home, going with under the radar bags but hopefully coming home with something to join my little H family...
> 
> View attachment 3585397



Hope you have a great time in Paris and enjoy shopping at Hermès. Your Paris outfit looks very elegant and that barenia B....[emoji173] very hard to leave home [emoji3]


----------



## katekluet

MrsOwen3 said:


> getting excited for my Paris trip next month so I got out L'Ombre Boulevards today! This is definitely coming with me as is my Chanel Paris Rome jacket. The Barenia B stays home, going with under the radar bags but hopefully coming home with something to join my little H family...
> 
> View attachment 3585397


You are going to love that shawl, twin.....it is one of my favorite and most used. I love that the outfits the people on the shawl are wearing are from different eras.


----------



## Ccc1

periogirl28 said:


> When it's cold, borrow DH's cashmere scarf. With Bleu de Malte Hapi and my Arceau. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3585334


periogirl28 - your DH's cashmere scarf looks great with your beautiful dress. Thanks for posting.


----------



## periogirl28

Ccc1 said:


> periogirl28 - your DH's cashmere scarf looks great with your beautiful dress. Thanks for posting.


Thank you! ❤


----------



## lanit

katekluet said:


> You are going to love that shawl, twin.....it is one of my favorite and most used. I love that the outfits the people on the shawl are wearing are from different eras.


Make that triplets! It's perfect for Paris this time of year! I wear mine with denim jackets as well and it can be casual or dressy. But the scenes are the best.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Can you believe what this B35 is holding?
	

		
			
		

		
	




A B30 AND a K28!!!!



Solutions for traveling with nesting bags[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## shopwithheart

eternallove4bag said:


> Can you believe what this B35 is holding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586046
> 
> 
> A B30 AND a K28!!!!
> View attachment 3586047
> 
> 
> Solutions for traveling with nesting bags[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


This is so awesome!!! I'm taking note


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PursePassionLV said:


> My goodies got to make a trip to the office with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584814
> View attachment 3584815



*PPLV*, love your pics  ~ especially The Savana Dance ~ which CW is this? I am trying to decide between a few and yours looks gorgeous.


----------



## eternallove4bag

shopwithheart said:


> This is so awesome!!! I'm taking note



Haha! Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## LVsister

periogirl28 said:


> When it's cold, borrow DH's cashmere scarf. With Bleu de Malte Hapi and my Arceau. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3585334


Love your whole ensemble, your dress looks amazing too! Would you mind sharing the H red pockets I see in your avatar? Didn't know they have these in Europe too


----------



## periogirl28

LVsister said:


> Love your whole ensemble, your dress looks amazing too! Would you mind sharing the H red pockets I see in your avatar? Didn't know they have these in Europe too



Thank you . My dearest SA in Asia set the red packets aside for me. My local store tells me they did not receive them. HTH!


----------



## marbella8

eternallove4bag said:


> Can you believe what this B35 is holding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586046
> 
> 
> A B30 AND a K28!!!!
> View attachment 3586047
> 
> 
> Solutions for traveling with nesting bags[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Gorgeous bags, is the B35 etain?


----------



## LVsister

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you . My dearest SA in Asia set the red packets aside for me. My local store tells me they did not receive them. HTH!


Thanks for the info, I love collecting those red packets   What a considerate SA you have!


----------



## periogirl28

LVsister said:


> Thanks for the info, I love collecting those red packets   What a considerate SA you have!



I have lovely SAs all over the world. Have lived  in a few countries and the H addiction carries over! To be fair most of the stores who order these red packets are in Asia.


----------



## chica727

eternallove4bag said:


> Can you believe what this B35 is holding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586046
> 
> 
> A B30 AND a K28!!!!
> View attachment 3586047
> 
> 
> Solutions for traveling with nesting bags[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


OMG! I didnt realize H bags can play matroyshka dolls. Lol. Was it easy to place B30 into B35?


----------



## eternallove4bag

marbella8 said:


> Gorgeous bags, is the B35 etain?


Thank you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Yes the B35 is etain [emoji4]



chica727 said:


> OMG! I didnt realize H bags can play matroyshka dolls. Lol. Was it easy to place B30 into B35?



Hahaha! Good one! Yes! Super easy to put the loaded B30 inside a B35[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## peppers90

...


----------



## peppers90

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love the green on you. A perfect shade between Bamboo and Emerald against Concours d'etriers.





chincac said:


> Gorgeous peppers90  You are wearing my favourite shawl!



Thank you so much* chkpf and chincac*! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have been totally MIA but everyone on this thread is looking great ~ lots of winter eye-candy!!!
> Brought my "big girl" camera out today and is it Spring yet?



Always so stylish and classy  *Vigee!  *



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3579045
> 
> Thank you for all the nice comments [emoji41]. Going to Copa today with my driver and bodyguard. I'm not taking my B to the jungle, just a small LV pochette.



Looks like a wonderful trip!  Thank you for sharing photos *Serva!*



eternallove4bag said:


> My Lux line up today[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Happy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584140



Now that is a line up!  Lovely neutrals and pops of color


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Thank you so much* chkpf and chincac*!
> 
> 
> 
> Always so stylish and classy  *Vigee!  *
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a wonderful trip!  Thank you for sharing photos *Serva!*
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a line up!  Lovely neutrals and pops of color



Thank you my dear [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## marbella8

Myrkur said:


> I have seen the Barenia Mini Hazan in real life and it's absolutely gorgeous.



It is something else, and I agree. I tried the mini Roulis and mini Halzan, and definitely loved them both!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

Trying out the new Nude sandals in TPU material! Extremely comfortable and fantastic for beach! Best? Childproof, rainproof and affordable @ 190 £!


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3586665
> 
> 
> Trying out the new Nude sandals in TPU material! Extremely comfortable and fantastic for beach! Best? Childproof, rainproof and affordable @ 190 £!



I just got this in red yesterday. It's really comfortable!


----------



## scarletambience

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3586665
> 
> 
> Trying out the new Nude sandals in TPU material! Extremely comfortable and fantastic for beach! Best? Childproof, rainproof and affordable @ 190 £!



Looking good!


----------



## PursePassionLV

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *PPLV*, love your pics  ~ especially The Savana Dance ~ which CW is this? I am trying to decide between a few and yours looks gorgeous.



It's pale pink/blue/brown. My SA recommend it and I was shocked how well it worked when I tried it on. I was looking for a little lighter CW so it makes a great transitional item for spring. [emoji177]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

MegumiX said:


> View attachment 3584310
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, thank you for letting me share my bracelet I wore to a Chinese New Year celebration event tonight.


That stack is everything!


Irene7899 said:


> Just bought from Roma last month . SA suggested I carried  in shorter strap if I do not want to have colour transfer when I wear jean or dark colour


Thats a really nice colour think its craie?? Seems too cool tone for argile or parchemin


PursePassionLV said:


> My goodies got to make a trip to the office with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584814
> View attachment 3584815


Beautiful trio


MrsOwen3 said:


> getting excited for my Paris trip next month so I got out L'Ombre Boulevards today! This is definitely coming with me as is my Chanel Paris Rome jacket. The Barenia B stays home, going with under the radar bags but hopefully coming home with something to join my little H family...
> 
> View attachment 3585397


Good idea i would do the same with under the radar bags hopefully you can bring back a new H though! Would love to see a reveal


eternallove4bag said:


> Can you believe what this B35 is holding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586046
> 
> 
> A B30 AND a K28!!!!
> View attachment 3586047
> 
> 
> Solutions for traveling with nesting bags[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Very clever and good to know LOL


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Just using my H clicclac today  hopefully i will be buying a new H scarf to wear soon only about 1month left of summer here


----------



## Perli

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3586933
> 
> Just using my H clicclac today  hopefully i will be buying a new H scarf to wear soon only about 1month left of summer here



If this is Marron Glacèe in RGHW, we are twins! Such a versatile colour! Love it!


----------



## renet

Perli said:


> If this is Marron Glacèe in RGHW, we are twins! Such a versatile colour! Love it!



Same! [emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Perli said:


> If this is Marron Glacèe in RGHW, we are twins! Such a versatile colour! Love it!





renet said:


> Same! [emoji7]



Yep! Marron glace in Rose gold [emoji16] i was tossing up between this colour and the rose dragee or nacarat but ending up picking marron glace for the same reason; its a versatile colour that goes with everything! And it doesnt steal the show just looks elegant and beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PurseOnFleek said:


> That stack is everything!
> 
> Thats a really nice colour think its craie?? Seems too cool tone for argile or parchemin
> 
> Beautiful trio
> 
> Good idea i would do the same with under the radar bags hopefully you can bring back a new H though! Would love to see a reveal
> 
> Very clever and good to know LOL


Haha! Thank u [emoji4]



PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3586933
> 
> Just using my H clicclac today  hopefully i will be buying a new H scarf to wear soon only about 1month left of summer here


Beautiful arm candy! I love marron glacé! Cousins [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## atomic110

[emoji847] Bringing my "Ang" (red) "Pow" (bags) out to wish all Chinese fellows a good health and lasting prosperity in the year of Rooster!


----------



## tannfran

chica727 said:


> OMG! I didnt realize H bags can play matroyshka dolls. Lol. Was it easy to place B30 into B35?



Guess I'm really a "nester".  When traveling...35 fits in a 40; 30 fits in the 35; 28 fits in the 30[emoji12][emoji173]️.  Oh but the weight........


----------



## remainsilly

atomic110 said:


> [emoji847] Bringing my "Ang" (red) "Pow" (bags) out to wish all Chinese fellows a good health and lasting prosperity in the year of Rooster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587219


Good wishes, returned to you!
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/year-of-rooster-h-rouge-grenat-jpg.3584787/
Very glad crazy Monkey leaves, now.


----------



## allure244

PurseOnFleek said:


> Yep! Marron glace in Rose gold [emoji16] i was tossing up between this colour and the rose dragee or nacarat but ending up picking marron glace for the same reason; its a versatile colour that goes with everything! And it doesnt steal the show just looks elegant and beautiful[emoji7]



Have you considered purchasing both colors? The marron glacé looks amazing stacked with rose nacarat rose gold hardware. I might have slightly enabled my shopping partner in crime to purchase a Marron glacé to match her rose nacarat. Didn't take much convincing though [emoji23] and she wears them together all the time. [emoji7]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Attelage necklace. I've wanted this for a while.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> Attelage necklace. I've wanted this for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3587570
> View attachment 3587571



Love it, and the color of your blouse is just beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> Attelage necklace. I've wanted this for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3587570
> View attachment 3587571



Looks great! Love the blouse also.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> [emoji847] Bringing my "Ang" (red) "Pow" (bags) out to wish all Chinese fellows a good health and lasting prosperity in the year of Rooster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587219


A very Happy Chinese New Year my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Wow! What a beautiful red family! Omg girl is that a new red B I spy![emoji847][emoji7]



QuelleFromage said:


> Attelage necklace. I've wanted this for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3587570
> View attachment 3587571


So pretty and absolutely love the color of your blouse[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## weibandy

atomic110 said:


> [emoji847] Bringing my "Ang" (red) "Pow" (bags) out to wish all Chinese fellows a good health and lasting prosperity in the year of Rooster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587219


Happy New Year to you and to all tPF friends!  Love this great photo


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it, and the color of your blouse is just beautiful. Enjoy!





nicole0612 said:


> Looks great! Love the blouse also.





eternallove4bag said:


> A very Happy Chinese New Year my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Wow! What a beautiful red family! Omg girl is that a new red B I spy![emoji847][emoji7]
> 
> 
> So pretty and absolutely love the color of your blouse[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you all  the blouse is Vanessa Seward from NAP. I actually bought two as I loved it so much


----------



## Luxzenith

My colour choice for CNY Day 1! Loving this new cavalandour scarf in this cw! B30 in ghilles making its cny debut and Ready to give out red packets!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

allure244 said:


> Have you considered purchasing both colors? The marron glacé looks amazing stacked with rose nacarat rose gold hardware. I might have slightly enabled my shopping partner in crime to purchase a Marron glacé to match her rose nacarat. Didn't take much convincing though [emoji23] and she wears them together all the time. [emoji7]


Thats a good idea! I was also trying to get a kelly double tour in rose gold hardware but they are never available


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Yesterday with my Bleu Paon B on the way to the office the sun was shining, despite -7 degrees celsius


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Not exactly in action but waiting to see who will get an outing today!! My wee Christmas H surprise display cabinet from DH


----------



## galuchat

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3588083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly in action but waiting to see who will get an outing today!! My wee Christmas H surprise display cabinet from DH


gorgeous!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3588083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly in action but waiting to see who will get an outing today!! My wee Christmas H surprise display cabinet from DH



Wow! It looks like showcase of treasures!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yesterday with my Bleu Paon B on the way to the office the sun was shining, despite -7 degrees celsius
> View attachment 3588002



What a great photo!!


----------



## peppers90

Casual in Gold Pico.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## thyme

haven't worn this much red for ever i think but thought I make an effort for Chinese New Year! Gong Xi Fa Cai to those who celebrate the lunar new year


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> Attelage necklace. I've wanted this for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3587570
> View attachment 3587571



LOVE this look...the true picture of H. Understated yet totally luxe. And agree the blouse is perfection.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cavluv

MrsOwen3 said:


> getting excited for my Paris trip next month so I got out L'Ombre Boulevards today! This is definitely coming with me as is my Chanel Paris Rome jacket. The Barenia B stays home, going with under the radar bags but hopefully coming home with something to join my little H family...
> 
> View attachment 3585397



I can't wait to see what Paris brings your way...so excited to see what you find as your taste is always on point!


----------



## PIPET83

My actual H collection, I sold some pieces but added more. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PIPET83 said:


> My actual H collection, I sold some pieces but added more. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588237



TDF[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Wishing everyone who celebrates CNY a very Happy and Prosperous Lunar Year [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Luxzenith

eternallove4bag said:


> TDF[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



This picture is lovely! The roulis is rouge grenat?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Luxzenith said:


> This picture is lovely! The roulis is rouge grenat?



Yes! Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> haven't worn this much red for ever i think but thought I make an effort for Chinese New Year! Gong Xi Fa Cai to those who celebrate the lunar new year
> View attachment 3588135


Gorgeous!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



peppers90 said:


> Casual in Gold Pico.  Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3588121


You look amazing as usual peppers! Such a classy look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



CrackBerryCream said:


> Yesterday with my Bleu Paon B on the way to the office the sun was shining, despite -7 degrees celsius
> View attachment 3588002


Absolutely love BP[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3587920
> 
> 
> My colour choice for CNY Day 1! Loving this new cavalandour scarf in this cw! B30 in ghilles making its cny debut and Ready to give out red packets!



So chic! Beautiful look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Luxzenith

PIPET83 said:


> My actual H collection, I sold some pieces but added more. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588237



Lovely and Tdf!!


----------



## MSO13

cavluv said:


> I can't wait to see what Paris brings your way...so excited to see what you find as your taste is always on point!



thank you, that's a lovely thing to hear!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates CNY a very Happy and Prosperous Lunar Year [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588238



Perfect perfect perfect!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PIPET83 said:


> My actual H collection, I sold some pieces but added more. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588237



Excuse me while I just die over here...OMG!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3586665
> 
> 
> Trying out the new Nude sandals in TPU material! Extremely comfortable and fantastic for beach! Best? Childproof, rainproof and affordable @ 190 £!



I LOVE those sandals!!    They must be indestructible!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Me in action for dinner on Thursday...




And outfit details last Saturday...


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Perfect perfect perfect!!!


Thank you[emoji8]



BBC said:


> Me in action for dinner on Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 3588280
> 
> 
> And outfit details last Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 3588282



You look stunning my dear! Absolutely on point [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Me in action for dinner on Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 3588280
> 
> 
> And outfit details last Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 3588282



Stunning. You and the details.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I LOVE those sandals!!    They must be indestructible!!



Well, they went into heavy rain conditions and am pleased to report they are rather anti slip! Happy with them!


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Me in action for dinner on Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 3588280
> 
> 
> And outfit details last Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 3588282


You look gorgeous BBC, and the H accessories aren't too shabby either!  I just had that exact cw around my neck a couple of hours ago, and have it on hold while I think about it. Well, I've thought about it for a NY minute, and have decided it's a must!  Such a beautiful, soft cw.


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates CNY a very Happy and Prosperous Lunar Year [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588238


Wow eternal....just wow!! Happy New Year...thank goodness red is your color!!


----------



## periogirl28

Wishing everyone who celebrates a very Happy, Healthy and Prosperous Lunar New Year! Hermes knit dress and Fleurs et Papillons shawl.


----------



## Rouge H

So pretty❤


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates a very Happy, Healthy and Prosperous Lunar New Year! Hermes knit dress and Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3588469



I do not celebrate this holiday though some of my closest friends do.  I've sent sent them greetings so as a Tpf subscriber, I will to you!  Have a wonderful Lunar New Year[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
May it it be in good health & lots of happiness[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
You look beautiful in a very appropriate outfit!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates CNY a very Happy and Prosperous Lunar Year [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588238


You have such an eye for taking photos, dear! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

Keren16 said:


> I do not celebrate this holiday though some of my closest friends do.  I've sent sent them greetings so as a Tpf subscriber, I will to you!  Have a wonderful Lunar New Year[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> May it it be in good health & lots of happiness[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> You look beautiful in a very appropriate outfit!!!


Thank you so much!❤


----------



## Ccc1

chincac said:


> haven't worn this much red for ever i think but thought I make an effort for Chinese New Year! Gong Xi Fa Cai to those who celebrate the lunar new year
> View attachment 3588135


chincac - love the red & grey together. You look great as always. Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## thyme

Ccc1 said:


> chincac - love the red & grey together. You look great as always. Happy Chinese New Year!



 *Ccc1 *thank you so much! lovely to hear from you. Happy Chinese New Year to you too


----------



## thyme

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yesterday with my Bleu Paon B on the way to the office the sun was shining, despite -7 degrees celsius



BP really pops! fabulous for winter ..



peppers90 said:


> Casual in Gold Pico.  Have a great weekend!



the pico pm is just too cute..i have been a tad obsessed lately ..


----------



## Melbee

periogirl28 said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates a very Happy, Healthy and Prosperous Lunar New Year! Hermes knit dress and Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3588469


You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

Melbee said:


> You look absolutely stunning!



Thanks so much! [emoji173]


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> When it's cold, borrow DH's cashmere scarf. With Bleu de Malte Hapi and my Arceau. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3585334



Love your sweater-dress (Chanel?)


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Love your sweater-dress (Chanel?)



Yes Chanel knit dress with "Boy" pockets. TU!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ceci

*Happy Lunar New Year !
Wearing RED is a must for me ! ❤️*


----------



## Melbee

ceci said:


> *Happy Lunar New Year !
> Wearing RED is a must for me ! ❤️*


Stunning!


----------



## Melbee

The weather was finally nice enough to take my new b35 verso out.


----------



## ceci

Two Days Ago...Received a Special H Card in the mail...So lovely "ÉTÉ in Paris"


----------



## Icyss

Happy CNY to those who celebrate!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> Wow eternal....just wow!! Happy New Year...thank goodness red is your color!!


Thank you my dear hclubfan [emoji8]...there's something so festive and cheerful about red! Love it[emoji173]️



cafecreme15 said:


> You have such an eye for taking photos, dear! Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mcpro

Out for dinner!


----------



## peppers90

chincac said:


> haven't worn this much red for ever i think but thought I make an effort for Chinese New Year! Gong Xi Fa Cai to those who celebrate the lunar new year
> View attachment 3588135



Always gorgeous chincac!  And that VCA! Love!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates CNY a very Happy and Prosperous Lunar Year [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588238



Beautifully styled eternallove!



BBC said:


> Me in action for dinner on Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 3588280
> 
> 
> And outfit details last Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 3588282



Fabulous details, hope you had a wonderful dinner!



periogirl28 said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates a very Happy, Healthy and Prosperous Lunar New Year! Hermes knit dress and Fleurs et Papillons shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3588469



Looking beautiful periogirl!



ceci said:


> *Happy Lunar New Year !
> Wearing RED is a must for me ! ❤️*



Happy New Year!  Lovely accessories!


----------



## peppers90

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3586665
> 
> 
> Trying out the new Nude sandals in TPU material! Extremely comfortable and fantastic for beach! Best? Childproof, rainproof and affordable @ 190 £!



I can't wait to try these! I need some kid/sand/water friendly beach sandals


----------



## peppers90

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3586933
> 
> Just using my H clicclac today  hopefully i will be buying a new H scarf to wear soon only about 1month left of summer here



Beautiful neutral wrist stack!


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> Always gorgeous chincac!  And that VCA! Love!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully styled eternallove!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous details, hope you had a wonderful dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking beautiful periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!  Lovely accessories!



Thank you peppers! [emoji173]


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> Always gorgeous chincac!  And that VCA! Love!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully styled eternallove!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous details, hope you had a wonderful dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking beautiful periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!  Lovely accessories!



Thank you dear peppers[emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## peppers90

H it up Sunday!  Dallet GM, Constance vintage coat, Etoupe birkin 35cm, and Joueuse boots.


----------



## cafecreme15

peppers90 said:


> H it up Sunday!  Dallet GM, Constance vintage coat, Etoupe birkin 35cm, and Joueuse boots.
> 
> View attachment 3589312
> View attachment 3589311


This coat is amazing, Peppers!


----------



## peppers90

cafecreme15 said:


> This coat is amazing, Peppers!



Thank you so much cafecreme!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> H it up Sunday!  Dallet GM, Constance vintage coat, Etoupe birkin 35cm, and Joueuse boots.
> 
> View attachment 3589312
> View attachment 3589311



Head to toe perfection! Love the way you have tied dallet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

peppers90 said:


> H it up Sunday!  Dallet GM, Constance vintage coat, Etoupe birkin 35cm, and Joueuse boots.
> 
> View attachment 3589312
> View attachment 3589311


----------



## nicole0612

peppers90 said:


> H it up Sunday!  Dallet GM, Constance vintage coat, Etoupe birkin 35cm, and Joueuse boots.
> 
> View attachment 3589312
> View attachment 3589311



You always look so fabulous, but this is simply stunning. Your coat is so special, I really love the look.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yesterday with my Bleu Paon B on the way to the office the sun was shining, despite -7 degrees celsius
> View attachment 3588002


Beautiful photo![emoji16]


Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3588083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly in action but waiting to see who will get an outing today!! My wee Christmas H surprise display cabinet from DH


Lovely collection


peppers90 said:


> Casual in Gold Pico.  Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3588121


Looking good![emoji106]


chincac said:


> haven't worn this much red for ever i think but thought I make an effort for Chinese New Year! Gong Xi Fa Cai to those who celebrate the lunar new year [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588135


Love the K bag 


PIPET83 said:


> My actual H collection, I sold some pieces but added more. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588237


I die... *Drool* beautiful collection~


----------



## Melbee

peppers90 said:


> H it up Sunday!  Dallet GM, Constance vintage coat, Etoupe birkin 35cm, and Joueuse boots.
> 
> View attachment 3589312
> View attachment 3589311


Beautiful!  Wow!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates CNY a very Happy and Prosperous Lunar Year [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588238


Beautiful colours for cny


BBC said:


> Me in action for dinner on Thursday...
> 
> View attachment 3588280
> 
> 
> And outfit details last Saturday...
> 
> View attachment 3588282


Looking great!


ceci said:


> *Happy Lunar New Year !
> Wearing RED is a must for me ! [emoji173]️*


All red beauties~


Melbee said:


> The weather was finally nice enough to take my new b35 verso out.


Congrats on the bag and great news that she was able to head out today


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Icyss said:


> Happy CNY to those who celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588893


Love the Kelly; love the Valentino's


mcpro said:


> View attachment 3589139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for dinner!


Striking bag~ you will turn heads at dinner


peppers90 said:


> H it up Sunday!  Dallet GM, Constance vintage coat, Etoupe birkin 35cm, and Joueuse boots.
> 
> View attachment 3589312
> View attachment 3589311


Great outfit!


----------



## thyme

peppers90 said:


> Always gorgeous chincac!  And that VCA! Love!!



thank you *peppers90*



peppers90 said:


> H it up Sunday!  Dallet GM, Constance vintage coat, Etoupe birkin 35cm, and Joueuse boots.



looking fabulous and love the coat! 



PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful photo![emoji16]
> 
> Lovely collection
> 
> Looking good![emoji106]
> 
> Love the K bag
> 
> I die... *Drool* beautiful collection~



thank you *PurseOnFleek*


----------



## Melbee

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful colours for cny
> 
> Looking great!
> 
> All red beauties~
> 
> Congrats on the bag and great news that she was able to head out today


Thank you purseonfleek. Now if only I could find the perfect twillies for her!


----------



## hbr

Taking out Miss Nuit today . Love how rich this blue is. Still getting used to the B35 instead of 30. So far so good!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].


----------



## cafecreme15

hbr said:


> View attachment 3589749
> 
> Taking out Miss Nuit today . Love how rich this blue is. Still getting used to the B35 instead of 30. So far so good!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].



Great outfit as well! Loving your VCA Alhambra necklace.


----------



## hbr

cafecreme15 said:


> Great outfit as well! Loving your VCA Alhambra necklace.



Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## allure244

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thats a good idea! I was also trying to get a kelly double tour in rose gold hardware but they are never available



So true. I have collected mostly yellow gold hardware items so I've been trying to stick to yellow. However, my friend who collects rose gold hardware bracelets always buys them whenever she sees them in her size because most of the time she never sees the exact same style/color/size again.  I would definitely advise you to jump on those rose gold items you like when you find them.


----------



## kathydep

renet said:


> I just got this in red yesterday. It's really comfortable!





Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3586665
> 
> 
> Trying out the new Nude sandals in TPU material! Extremely comfortable and fantastic for beach! Best? Childproof, rainproof and affordable @ 190 £!



I want one too! Is it true to size?


----------



## renet

kathydep said:


> I want one too! Is it true to size?


My usual size is 37, I did not upsize for this pair. [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## kathydep

renet said:


> My usual size is 37, I did not upsize for this pair. [emoji4]



Thank you! Are they comparable to the oran? Scared that my wide feet wouldnt slip in as easily.


----------



## renet

kathydep said:


> Thank you! Are they comparable to the oran? Scared that my wide feet wouldnt slip in as easily.



If compared to oran, oran is easier to slip on. I need to adjust the stripes slightly.


----------



## kathydep

renet said:


> If compared to oran, oran is easier to slip on. I need to adjust the stripes slightly.



Good to know! Best to try at the local store then. Hopefully they have it in stock!


----------



## Ruedubac

hbr said:


> View attachment 3589749
> 
> Taking out Miss Nuit today . Love how rich this blue is. Still getting used to the B35 instead of 30. So far so good!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].


Your bag is beautiful.
Is that blue nuit in togo?   As the blue nuit I saw in Epsom almost looks like black.


----------



## hbr

Ruedubac said:


> Your bag is beautiful.
> Is that blue nuit in togo?   As the blue nuit I saw in Epsom almost looks like black.



Thank you!  Yes, it's Togo. I think the colors in Epsom are much more saturated so it makes sense that it looks darker.


----------



## MyHjourney

Brunch on a monday morning!


----------



## MyHjourney

Oops left out the picture!


----------



## Luxzenith

kathydep said:


> I want one too! Is it true to size?



I upsized from my usual 35 to 36.. I guess it depends on the circumference of our feet?


----------



## Melbee

hbr said:


> View attachment 3589749
> 
> Taking out Miss Nuit today . Love how rich this blue is. Still getting used to the B35 instead of 30. So far so good!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].


You look stunning!  Love the VCA necklace!!


----------



## Melbee

moilesmots said:


> Oops left out the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589989


You both look so happy!  Gorgeous pic!


----------



## periogirl28

Embassy CNY tea reception, dress code smart casual. Put a Twilly on my TPM Evelyn instead of the strap.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Embassy CNY tea reception, dress code smart casual. Put a Twilly on my TPM Evelyn instead of the strap.
> View attachment 3590024



I love your beautiful dress. [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love your beautiful dress. [emoji7]


Thank you! It is handy for eating a lot (A line!) and has pockets (my weakness). Red Valentino.


----------



## periogirl28

Double post sorry.


----------



## suziez

moilesmots said:


> Oops left out the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTBeautiful picture


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Brandebourgs and B30 in action!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Brandebourgs and B30 in action!



Absolutely fabulous!!! One of my favorite shawl designs and best H red together [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mixing the grays and yellows together with a dash of purple [emoji171][emoji169]... Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## mcpro

Rami00 said:


> Brandebourgs and B30 in action!



 Stunning!!!


----------



## hbr

Melbee said:


> You look stunning!  Love the VCA necklace!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing the grays and yellows together with a dash of purple [emoji171][emoji169]... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590110



I LOVE the combination. I'm hugely jealous as any yellow I try on looks terrible with my skin tone. [emoji169][emoji171][emoji169][emoji171]


----------



## PursePassionLV

hbr said:


> View attachment 3589749
> 
> Taking out Miss Nuit today . Love how rich this blue is. Still getting used to the B35 instead of 30. So far so good!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].



The blue has so much depth! Looks amazing on you! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Melbee

Rami00 said:


> Brandebourgs and B30 in action!


Beautiful pic!  You look fantastic!


----------



## Melbee

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing the grays and yellows together with a dash of purple [emoji171][emoji169]... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590110


You are going to look amazing!  You have a fabulous eye for color.


----------



## atomic110

remainsilly said:


> Good wishes, returned to you!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/year-of-rooster-h-rouge-grenat-jpg.3584787/
> Very glad crazy Monkey leaves, now.


Thank you * remainsilly* ! Love your picture too! [emoji7]



eternallove4bag said:


> A very Happy Chinese New Year my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Wow! What a beautiful red family! Omg girl is that a new red B I spy![emoji847][emoji7]


[emoji847]Haha * eternallove4bag *, thanks dear! your collection is growing much faster... congrats to your new K!



weibandy said:


> Happy New Year to you and to all tPF friends!  Love this great photo


Happy new year * weibandy *! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Mixing the grays and yellows together with a dash of purple [emoji171][emoji169]... Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590110


Love Love Love these colors. Thank you  Brandebourgs is my absolute fav.


----------



## hbr

PursePassionLV said:


> The blue has so much depth! Looks amazing on you! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you  for your kind words [emoji173].


----------



## Icyss

Playing in my closet today[emoji5]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Icyss said:


> Playing in my closet today[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590344



Beautiful shades of pink [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Love Love Love these colors. Thank you  Brandebourgs is my absolute fav.


Thank you my friend [emoji8].. Love ya[emoji173]️



atomic110 said:


> Thank you * remainsilly* ! Love your picture too! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> [emoji847]Haha * eternallove4bag *, thanks dear! your collection is growing much faster... congrats to your new K!
> 
> 
> Happy new year * weibandy *! Thank you [emoji4]


[emoji8] you are too funny! Whenever I get a bag I start playing your alphabet game - B, C, E, J, K, P, R...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]... Love your collection btw[emoji7]



Melbee said:


> You are going to look amazing!  You have a fabulous eye for color.


Thank you so much for your kind words [emoji169][emoji169]



PursePassionLV said:


> I LOVE the combination. I'm hugely jealous as any yellow I try on looks terrible with my skin tone. [emoji169][emoji171][emoji169][emoji171]



Thank you so much[emoji169][emoji169]...yellow is such a tricky color and I think if I stop and think I might not dare wear it either [emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> You look stunning my dear! Absolutely on point [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning. You and the details.





hclubfan said:


> You look gorgeous BBC, and the H accessories aren't too shabby either!  I just had that exact cw around my neck a couple of hours ago, and have it on hold while I think about it. Well, I've thought about it for a NY minute, and have decided it's a must!  Such a beautiful, soft cw.



Thanks so much, EL4B, PBP and hclubfan!!! I was very happy with these pieces and am truly enjoying them. [emoji41]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Icyss said:


> Playing in my closet today[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590344



Oh I love this! Reminds me of summer. I love those Hangisis, too, and am so tempted but I would ruin silk shoes in about 3 seconds. [emoji51]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

allure244 said:


> So true. I have collected mostly yellow gold hardware items so I've been trying to stick to yellow. However, my friend who collects rose gold hardware bracelets always buys them whenever she sees them in her size because most of the time she never sees the exact same style/color/size again.  I would definitely advise you to jump on those rose gold items you like when you find them.


I may opt for a double tour in yellow gold soon if i cant get the rose. Im hoping it should blend ok because my pandora has yellow gold and rose gold charms and my wedding rings are 18ct yellow gold; just can't wear them yet still have pregnancy swelling


----------



## califl

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! It is handy for eating a lot (A line!) and has pockets (my weakness). Red Valentino.


Omg. I also dress to fit a meal! Lol. Love this look!


----------



## Icyss

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful shades of pink [emoji177][emoji177]



Thank you[emoji253] 



BBC said:


> Oh I love this! Reminds me of summer. I love those Hangisis, too, and am so tempted but I would ruin silk shoes in about 3 seconds. [emoji51]



BBC, the hangisi's are surprisingly durable. Thank you, I am so ready for summer to come[emoji4]


----------



## anpanmanlover

Icyss said:


> Playing in my closet today[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590344


So lovely.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Loving the deep, rich colors in the cold weather.


----------



## Melbee

PursePassionLV said:


> Loving the deep, rich colors in the cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591103


You look fabulous!!!


----------



## Icyss

anpanmanlover said:


> So lovely.



Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## Melbee

Sorry for all the pics but I can't believe how beautiful she is. And that she is really mine!!


----------



## Livia1

Melbee said:


> Sorry for all the pics but I can't believe how beautiful she is. And that she is really mine!!



What a gorgeous bag! Being excited is perfectly understandable. I got my first Hermes in August, a Bolide, and I still get that "I can't believe I really own this bag" feeling whenever I take her out


----------



## Melbee

Livia1 said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Being excited is perfectly understandable. I got my first Hermes in August, a Bolide, and I still get that "I can't believe I really own this bag" feeling whenever I take her out


Thank you.  I'm so glad I'm not the only one!  Lol. Congratulations on your first H bag!


----------



## Livia1

Melbee said:


> Thank you.  I'm so glad I'm not the only one!  Lol. Congratulations on your first H bag!



Thank you and congrats to you too.
Btw, love your coat!


----------



## Melbee

Livia1 said:


> Thank you and congrats to you too.
> Btw, love your coat!


Thank you. It's a Burberry cashmere cape from last year. It's the softest coat ever!!!


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> Head to toe perfection! Love the way you have tied dallet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you so much eternallove!



papertiger said:


>



Thank you Papertiger!  Appreciate your compliment!



nicole0612 said:


> You always look so fabulous, but this is simply stunning. Your coat is so special, I really love the look.



Thank you very much nicole0612


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

Thank you for your kind words *PurseonFleek, Melbee, and chincac!!*


----------



## Alexa67

Melbee said:


> Sorry for all the pics but I can't believe how beautiful she is. And that she is really mine!!


Congrat on this fantastic birkin. And you really hold her on a way it looks like you never will let her go.


----------



## Alexa67

hbr said:


> View attachment 3589749
> 
> Taking out Miss Nuit today . Love how rich this blue is. Still getting used to the B35 instead of 30. So far so good!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].


Oh here she is again!!! 
The most fantastic bag ever. My dream dream bag 
You catched the color increadible good on this pic.


----------



## Melbee

Alexa67 said:


> Congrat on this fantastic birkin. And you really hold her on a way it looks like you never will let her go.


I sure do!   Even my husband said they are going to have to pry that bag out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## hbr

Melbee said:


> Sorry for all the pics but I can't believe how beautiful she is. And that she is really mine!!



Beautiful!!


----------



## hbr

Alexa67 said:


> Oh here she is again!!!
> The most fantastic bag ever. My dream dream bag
> You catched the color increadible good on this pic.




Thank you, Alexa67!   It's a true navy blue and the pic definitely shows it!  Hope you can get your hands on one soon!


----------



## Melbee

hbr said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

moilesmots said:


> Oops left out the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589989


Beautiful picture ! Both the burger and KP look yummy.  I can see that the burger also has fried chicken too.


----------



## rachi_fan

Love the trench and pink combo !


----------



## lrishmany

Etoupe jypsiere 28


----------



## StyleEyes

I love seeing everyone's action shots!!  Here's mine today, taken in my Dr's waiting room. 

Sorry for the not so great pic, as it was quite embarrassing taking a selfie while everybody there was looking at me!! [emoji15]

Wearing my Gris T Garden Party, tri-color Carmen, Filou glove clip (I looove this little guy for holding my sunglasses!) and LdV CSGM. 

Thank you for letting me share![emoji813]️


----------



## PursePassionLV

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3591588
> 
> Love the trench and pink combo !



BEAUTIFUL [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] I love trench.


----------



## juzluvpink

Lunar New Year day 2 bag and accessories.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## rachi_fan

PursePassionLV said:


> BEAUTIFUL [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] I love trench.



Thanks PursePassionLV ! I adore this colour too! I love it so much I bought a Jige as well[emoji51]


----------



## Perli

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3591631
> 
> Lunar New Year day 2 bag and accessories.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous bag and lovely accessories!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3591620
> 
> 
> Etoupe jypsiere 28



Beautiful bracelets and bag! 



StyleEyes said:


> I love seeing everyone's action shots!!  Here's mine today, taken in my Dr's waiting room.
> 
> Sorry for the not so great pic, as it was quite embarrassing taking a selfie while everybody there was looking at me!! [emoji15]
> 
> Wearing my Gris T Garden Party, tri-color Carmen, Filou glove clip (I looove this little guy for holding my sunglasses!) and LdV CSGM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share![emoji813]️



Perfectly accessoried!  And great use for the glove clip


----------



## peppers90

One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm


----------



## thyme

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm



shawl is sooo pretty and you look amazing !


----------



## Oryx816

^ A great look as always peppers90!


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801


Fabulous peppers!!! I want H to re-issue Paperoles in a csgm soooooo badly!! I begged my SA to spread the word just yesterday! Your entire outfit, head to toe, is just amazing!


----------



## peppers90

chincac said:


> shawl is sooo pretty and you look amazing !





hclubfan said:


> Fabulous peppers!!! I want H to re-issue Paperoles in a csgm soooooo badly!! I begged my SA to spread the word just yesterday! Your entire outfit, head to toe, is just amazing!





Oryx816 said:


> ^ A great look as always peppers90!



Thank you all very much chincac, hclubfan and Oryx!!


----------



## Melbee

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801


Amazing as always!


----------



## Croisette7

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801


Fabulous *peppers!*


----------



## momasaurus

eternallove4bag said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates CNY a very Happy and Prosperous Lunar Year [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588238


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Blingaddict

I am obsessed with this thread!! Far better than any fashion magazine! And with such gracious and beautiful people. Thank you for the eye candy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

momasaurus said:


> Beautiful picture!



Thank you so much momasaurus [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801



Just stunning [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## weibandy

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801


Stunning ensemble!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801


You look fantastic!


----------



## Rami00

Gris Tourterelle


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Gris Tourterelle


Rami, you take the prettiest pictures of the most beautiful things!  Thanks for the pick-me-up on this drab February day!


----------



## Cygne18

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801



Wonderful post, @peppers90! You look wonderful in everything!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Rami, you take the prettiest pictures of the most beautiful things!  Thanks for the pick-me-up on this drab February day!


awww what a sweetheart you are! Thank you. Sending you lot of hugs xx


----------



## katekluet

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801


I always enjoy your wonderful outfits, Peppers!


----------



## renet

[emoji477]️ with my classic bag on a Friday! Happy Friday! [emoji2]


----------



## Melbee

renet said:


> [emoji477]️ with my classic bag on a Friday! Happy Friday! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3593395


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## renet

Melbee said:


> Simply gorgeous!



Thank you for your kind words and all the likes! [emoji4]


----------



## Icyss

Ms. B chillin' with Mr. Uke


----------



## Ruedubac

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3591631
> 
> Lunar New Year day 2 bag and accessories.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


your bag is beautiful. Is that graphite color?


----------



## Alexa67

renet said:


> [emoji477]️ with my classic bag on a Friday! Happy Friday! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3593395


Haha, her she your black beauty is back to make us all a bit jealous. 
Renet, I see you are still happy with her. Fine Enjoy her as much.


----------



## renet

Alexa67 said:


> Haha, her she your black beauty is back to make us all a bit jealous.
> Renet, I see you are still happy with her. Fine Enjoy her as much.



Alexa, she's still my new love to me. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
Thank you so much!  I get lots of praises for this classic bag when I'm carrying her.


----------



## periogirl28

I thought these Egg chairs at McQueen were too cute! Iris Birkin in action, TGIF!


----------



## Alexa67

renet said:


> Alexa, she's still my new love to me. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> Thank you so much!  I get lots of praises for this classic bag when I'm carrying her.


Yes, of course. Did you expect something different? Me not! With this I was 100% sure as you told she is waiting for you, lol.


----------



## PursePassionLV

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3591631
> 
> Lunar New Year day 2 bag and accessories.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



OMG!! The lizard CDC with that bag is TDF!! I have one but with PHW but that Birkin color may be my next conquest! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PursePassionLV

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801



SO FABULOUS [emoji177]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PursePassionLV

rachi_fan said:


> Thanks PursePassionLV ! I adore this colour too! I love it so much I bought a Jige as well[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591634



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]oh that is perfection. I seriously need to call my SA and get some trench in my life.


----------



## Melbee

periogirl28 said:


> I thought these Egg chairs at McQueen were too cute! Iris Birkin in action, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3593717


Fabulous pic!


----------



## periogirl28

Melbee said:


> Fabulous pic!



Thank you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Melbee said:


> Sorry for all the pics but I can't believe how beautiful she is. And that she is really mine!!


Totally understand! Felt the same way when i got my first H bag (kelly) [emoji16]


rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3591588
> 
> Love the trench and pink combo !


Looking good those two colours~


lrishmany said:


> View attachment 3591620
> 
> 
> Etoupe jypsiere 28


Lovely bag


StyleEyes said:


> I love seeing everyone's action shots!!  Here's mine today, taken in my Dr's waiting room.
> 
> Sorry for the not so great pic, as it was quite embarrassing taking a selfie while everybody there was looking at me!! [emoji15]
> 
> Wearing my Gris T Garden Party, tri-color Carmen, Filou glove clip (I looove this little guy for holding my sunglasses!) and LdV CSGM.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share![emoji813]️


Oooo i really love that colour GP with the lagoon monster suits it well


----------



## PurseOnFleek

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3591631
> 
> Lunar New Year day 2 bag and accessories.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful B and great accessories


rachi_fan said:


> Thanks PursePassionLV ! I adore this colour too! I love it so much I bought a Jige as well[emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591634





peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801


Love this shawl!


Rami00 said:


> Gris Tourterelle [emoji813]


Beautiful K in this colour and leather combo


renet said:


> [emoji477]️ with my classic bag on a Friday! Happy Friday! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3593395


Stunning & classic~


----------



## renet

PurseOnFleek said:


> Stunning & classic~


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## atelierforward

Icyss said:


> Ms. B chillin' with Mr. Uke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593546


The color of your B is killing me. So beautiful. Is that Colvert?


----------



## Hermes Only

Hello. Hope everyone is having a good start of 2017.. Here's Mr.Raisin B40, Togo, Brushed PHW. Outfit by Burberry London Ruffled Shirt from September 2016 Collection and Dolce Gabbana Sweater Men's FW2016, Saint Laurent Boots.. Have A Great Weekend. Thanks for letting my share.


----------



## StyleEyes

peppers90 said:


> Perfectly accessoried!  And great use for the glove clip



I've also been using the glove clip to hang my bag charms from, that way I don't risk scratching the handles! [emoji6]



PurseOnFleek said:


> Oooo i really love that colour GP with the lagoon monster suits it well



Awe, thanks @PurseOnFleek!! I just started a small collection of three monsters and I just l[emoji813]️ve them!!

And thank you for all the likes too! [emoji177]


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Only said:


> Hello. Hope everyone is having a good start of 2017.. Here's Mr.Raisin B40, Togo, Brushed PHW. Outfit by Burberry London Ruffled Shirt from September 2016 Collection and Dolce Gabbana Sweater Men's FW2016, Saint Laurent Boots.. Have A Great Weekend. Thanks for letting my share.



As always, you look fantastic!!! LOVE everything!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Rami00 said:


> Gris Tourterelle


Love that big brown paw caressing the lace!!


----------



## Cygne18

Hermes Only said:


> Hello. Hope everyone is having a good start of 2017.. Here's Mr.Raisin B40, Togo, Brushed PHW. Outfit by Burberry London Ruffled Shirt from September 2016 Collection and Dolce Gabbana Sweater Men's FW2016, Saint Laurent Boots.. Have A Great Weekend. Thanks for letting my share.



I love it! Pairs nicely with the graphic sweater!


----------



## chica727

Hermes Only said:


> Hello. Hope everyone is having a good start of 2017.. Here's Mr.Raisin B40, Togo, Brushed PHW. Outfit by Burberry London Ruffled Shirt from September 2016 Collection and Dolce Gabbana Sweater Men's FW2016, Saint Laurent Boots.. Have A Great Weekend. Thanks for letting my share.


I wish i'd look half as put together as you are, Hermes Only.


----------



## PIPET83

Hermes Only said:


> Hello. Hope everyone is having a good start of 2017.. Here's Mr.Raisin B40, Togo, Brushed PHW. Outfit by Burberry London Ruffled Shirt from September 2016 Collection and Dolce Gabbana Sweater Men's FW2016, Saint Laurent Boots.. Have A Great Weekend. Thanks for letting my share.



I love your B, it is raisin?? It looks more darker, that is the color missing in my collection[emoji29][emoji29],  it is a SO?? And in which season you got it?

Thank you.


----------



## Hermes Only

PIPET83 said:


> I love your B, it is raisin?? It looks more darker, that is the color missing in my collection[emoji29][emoji29],  it is a SO?? And in which season you got it?Thank you.



Hi.. thank you. My Raisin B40 is from Fall 2010. One of the Original color with No Brown undertones.. in Togo. Still tough, sturdy and perfect as ever.. it is one of my favorites in my collection.. it is not a SO.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

etoupebirkin said:


> As always, you look fantastic!!! LOVE everything!!!


 Thanks for the compliments.. I truly appreciate it.. how are you? It's great to see you.. hope you have a lovely weekend .. hugs and kissss



Cygne18 said:


> I love it! Pairs nicely with the graphic sweater!



Thank you so much.. I'm glad you like



chica727 said:


> I wish i'd look half as put together as you are, Hermes Only.


Thank you.. I appreciate the lovely words


----------



## csetcos

Hermes Only said:


> Hi.. thank you. My Raisin B40 is from Fall 2010. One of the Original color with No Brown undertones.. in Togo. Still tough, sturdy and perfect as ever.. it is one of my favorites in my collection.. it is not a SO.



You already know I love your raisin baby!!! Definitely one of my fav H colors of all time.


----------



## Hermes Only

csetcos said:


> You already know I love your raisin baby!!! Definitely one of my fav H colors of all time.


Thanks my friend.. I'm so honored to be twins with you ... Hugs!


----------



## azukitea

Hermes Only said:


> Hi.. thank you. My Raisin B40 is from Fall 2010. One of the Original color with No Brown undertones.. in Togo. Still tough, sturdy and perfect as ever.. it is one of my favorites in my collection.. it is not a SO.




Amazing colour, so subtle yet so statement making!


----------



## Hermezzy

Hermes Only said:


> Hi.. thank you. My Raisin B40 is from Fall 2010. One of the Original color with No Brown undertones.. in Togo. Still tough, sturdy and perfect as ever.. it is one of my favorites in my collection.. it is not a SO.


Absolutely gorgeous bag...a grail if I ever saw one...


----------



## VickyB

periogirl28 said:


> Embassy CNY tea reception, dress code smart casual. Put a Twilly on my TPM Evelyn instead of the strap.
> View attachment 3590024



That dress is darling!!!! Who is it by? TIA!


----------



## periogirl28

VickyB said:


> That dress is darling!!!! Who is it by? TIA!



Thank you, it's by Red Valentino. [emoji173]


----------



## Nankali

periogirl28 said:


> I thought these Egg chairs at McQueen were too cute! Iris Birkin in action, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3593717


You look beautiful and very stylish periogirl28! Is that dress Chanel?? LOVE your Birkin!


----------



## periogirl28

Nankali said:


> You look beautiful and very stylish periogirl28! Is that dress Chanel?? LOVE your Birkin!



Many thanks! Yes the dress is Chanel.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Only said:


> Hello. Hope everyone is having a good start of 2017.. Here's Mr.Raisin B40, Togo, Brushed PHW. Outfit by Burberry London Ruffled Shirt from September 2016 Collection and Dolce Gabbana Sweater Men's FW2016, Saint Laurent Boots.. Have A Great Weekend. Thanks for letting my share.



*Hermes Only*, am going to add to the applause here although I am late to the party ~ you look amazing and thanks for sharing this great pic!


----------



## littleblackbag

periogirl28 said:


> I thought these Egg chairs at McQueen were too cute! Iris Birkin in action, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3593717


love your boots! xx


----------



## littleblackbag

Hermes Only said:


> Hi.. thank you. My Raisin B40 is from Fall 2010. One of the Original color with No Brown undertones.. in Togo. Still tough, sturdy and perfect as ever.. it is one of my favorites in my collection.. it is not a SO.


Look at all that sumptuous leather goodness!


----------



## MommyDaze

Sologne and Zenobie on a cloudy Sunday.


----------



## Hermes Only

azukitea said:


> Amazing colour, so subtle yet so statement making!


 Thank You.



Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bag...a grail if I ever saw one...


 Thank You, The Color is gorgeous... it is a any purple lovers HG and must have..



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Hermes Only*, am going to add to the applause here although I am late to the party ~ you look amazing and thanks for sharing this great pic!


 Thank You Vige, I appreciate your lovely compliment.. I myself, admire your classic and timeless style.



littleblackbag said:


> Look at all that sumptuous leather goodness!


 Thank You, Darling


----------



## periogirl28

MommyDaze said:


> Sologne and Zenobie on a cloudy Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3596255


Love vintage, that's really special!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Melbee said:


> Sorry for all the pics but I can't believe how beautiful she is. And that she is really mine!!


I love your coat too !! So pretty.


----------



## Cygne18

MommyDaze said:


> Sologne and Zenobie on a cloudy Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 3596255



Ooooh! I learn something new about Hermes every day. Beautiful bag and scarf. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

eternallove4bag said:


> Can you believe what this B35 is holding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586046
> 
> 
> A B30 AND a K28!!!!
> View attachment 3586047
> 
> 
> Solutions for traveling with nesting bags[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



You make the best informative pix! Saved your Etoupe/etain colour comparison as well as this nesting pict for reference. 
I adore all of your bags. Ordered a Malachite K32 after seeing your gorgeous emerald B


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yesterday with my Bleu Paon B on the way to the office the sun was shining, despite -7 degrees celsius
> View attachment 3588002



So gorgeous!! Enjoyed your reveal and the lovely story that came with it .

I admire people taking their B's and K's to work as I once got nasty comments bringing a "simple" LV bag to work. I know that a monogrammed bag is more "to your face" but I'm sure B's and K's are the most well recognised bags from H. I should start a thread with "Nasty/funny comments you received about your H" as there seems to be one for LV's. Anyone in ?


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

PIPET83 said:


> My actual H collection, I sold some pieces but added more. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588237



OMG !


----------



## mrs.posh

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> So gorgeous!! Enjoyed your reveal and the lovely story that came with it .
> 
> I admire people taking their B's and K's to work as I once got nasty comments bringing a "simple" LV bag to work. I know that a monogrammed bag is more "to your face" but I'm sure B's and K's are the most well recognised bags from H. I should start a thread with "Nasty/funny comments you received about your H" as there seems to be one for LV's. Anyone in ?





Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> So gorgeous!! Enjoyed your reveal and the lovely story that came with it .
> 
> I admire people taking their B's and K's to work as I once got nasty comments bringing a "simple" LV bag to work. I know that a monogrammed bag is more "to your face" but I'm sure B's and K's are the most well recognised bags from H. I should start a thread with "Nasty/funny comments you received about your H" as there seems to be one for LV's. Anyone in ?



I take a Birkin to work on Fridays as Friday's are dress down days for me. I love it.
Mo-Thu I am just a simple Mrs. Jane


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

hbr said:


> View attachment 3589749
> 
> Taking out Miss Nuit today . Love how rich this blue is. Still getting used to the B35 instead of 30. So far so good!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173].


Gorgeous outfit! Love the casual chic vibe and the colour combination. Def getting that leather belt in etoupe


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Livia1 said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Being excited is perfectly understandable. I got my first Hermes in August, a Bolide, and I still get that "I can't believe I really own this bag" feeling whenever I take her out





Melbee said:


> Thank you.  I'm so glad I'm not the only one!  Lol. Congratulations on your first H bag!



Oh ladies! I'm glad I'm not the only one. Every time I take my B30 out of the box, my first ever H bag, I I smile so big till my face hurts.
That feeling that she is mine and how gorgeous she is makes me emotional. I sometime talk to her and say how gorgeous she is  . I'm going nuts over her I know  lol.


----------



## EmileH

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> So gorgeous!! Enjoyed your reveal and the lovely story that came with it .
> 
> I admire people taking their B's and K's to work as I once got nasty comments bringing a "simple" LV bag to work. I know that a monogrammed bag is more "to your face" but I'm sure B's and K's are the most well recognised bags from H. I should start a thread with "Nasty/funny comments you received about your H" as there seems to be one for LV's. Anyone in ?



I was actually once carrying my birkin as well as my neverful to work. The neverful is to carry my shoes, lunch bag, papers. Someone actually made a big fuss about the neverful. Most people have no idea what H bags are.


----------



## Melbee

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love your coat too !! So pretty.


Thank you so much!


----------



## hbr

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Gorgeous outfit! Love the casual chic vibe and the colour combination. Def getting that leather belt in etoupe



Thank you!!  I love this belt!  I'm trying to find a navy blue version but no luck yet .


----------



## Melbee

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Oh ladies! I'm glad I'm not the only one. Every time I take my B30 out of the box, my first ever H bag, I I smile so big till my face hurts.
> That feeling that she is mine and how gorgeous she is makes me emotional. I sometime talk to her and say how gorgeous she is  . I'm going nuts over her I know  lol.


Lol. My husband told me last night that he never thought he would have to fight for my affection with a bag!


----------



## pursesandposes

Grey + Grey! Pairing my B30 in etain with my new favourite (and yes, very trendy) tie-sleeve sweater from Zara. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## princessmaggie

pursesandposes said:


> Grey + Grey! Pairing my B30 in etain with my new favourite (and yes, very trendy) tie-sleeve sweater from Zara. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3597166



Just AMAZING! Congrats! Beautiful bag & look!


----------



## balanceinheels

pursesandposes said:


> Grey + Grey! Pairing my B30 in etain with my new favourite (and yes, very trendy) tie-sleeve sweater from Zara. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3597166



Gorgeous combination! I have the same sweater and love it but it looks totally different on me.  I guess because I'm 5'9. I love how oversized and drapey it looks on you. It's such a great piece.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MommyDaze

periogirl28 said:


> Love vintage, that's really special!





Cygne18 said:


> Ooooh! I learn something new about Hermes every day. Beautiful bag and scarf. Thank you for sharing.



Thank you both, she is one of my favorite bags!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hotel room pic...


----------



## Irene7899

Hi Calflu , will the colour for you, more to light greyish beige


calflu said:


> Very nice! What color is this? Craie?


----------



## Irene7899

PIPET83 said:


> My actual H collection, I sold some pieces but added more. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588237


Eyes popping out


----------



## westcoastgal

BBC said:


> Hotel room pic...
> View attachment 3597674


Smashing!


----------



## Rami00

When in doubt, bring the noir out.


----------



## westcoastgal

Rami00 said:


> When in doubt, bring the noir out.


great jewels too!


----------



## pursesandposes

princessmaggie said:


> Just AMAZING! Congrats! Beautiful bag & look!



Thank you so much, lovely! So sweet of you! 



balanceinheels said:


> Gorgeous combination! I have the same sweater and love it but it looks totally different on me.  I guess because I'm 5'9. I love how oversized and drapey it looks on you. It's such a great piece.



Awwwh - thanks so much! I had resisted getting the sweater because I had already seen it on IG quite a bit but just fell in love with it when I tried it on. I'm only 5'4", which helps with the oversized look on me! Before getting this B in etain, I wasn't always that much of a grey person. But now I find myself turning to grey more and more!


----------



## pursesandposes

BBC said:


> Hotel room pic...
> View attachment 3597674



What a charming little B! You look great!



Rami00 said:


> When in doubt, bring the noir out.



Noir is timeless and classic! Love this!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Only said:


> Hello. Hope everyone is having a good start of 2017.. Here's Mr.Raisin B40, Togo, Brushed PHW. Outfit by Burberry London Ruffled Shirt from September 2016 Collection and Dolce Gabbana Sweater Men's FW2016, Saint Laurent Boots.. Have A Great Weekend. Thanks for letting my share.



You always make me think of sunshine whatever you wear


----------



## papertiger

peppers90 said:


> One of my favorite shawls, Paperoles, and Craie 30cm
> 
> View attachment 3591802
> View attachment 3591801



Faultless!


----------



## Cygne18

pursesandposes said:


> Grey + Grey! Pairing my B30 in etain with my new favourite (and yes, very trendy) tie-sleeve sweater from Zara. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3597166



I love it!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pursesandposes said:


> Grey + Grey! Pairing my B30 in etain with my new favourite (and yes, very trendy) tie-sleeve sweater from Zara. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3597166


That is my kind of outfit.  Love the neutrals !!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> You make the best informative pix! Saved your Etoupe/etain colour comparison as well as this nesting pict for reference.
> I adore all of your bags. Ordered a Malachite K32 after seeing your gorgeous emerald B



Omg u r a sweetheart [emoji8].. Thank u so much for your kind words! You totally made my day! Can't wait to see your malachite K[emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> When in doubt, bring the noir out.


Love all ur pics my friend... So artistic and gorgeous always [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



BBC said:


> Hotel room pic...
> View attachment 3597674


Whoa! Hot lady alert!!! You look stunning BBC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



pursesandposes said:


> Grey + Grey! Pairing my B30 in etain with my new favourite (and yes, very trendy) tie-sleeve sweater from Zara. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3597166


I love etain! What a beautiful pairing[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Hermes Only said:


> Hi.. thank you. My Raisin B40 is from Fall 2010. One of the Original color with No Brown undertones.. in Togo. Still tough, sturdy and perfect as ever.. it is one of my favorites in my collection.. it is not a SO.


Late to the party my friend but just saw ur beautiful looks with Ms. Raisin and she is stunning and u r totally rocking the entire look! Love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



periogirl28 said:


> I thought these Egg chairs at McQueen were too cute! Iris Birkin in action, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3593717



I love your look head to toe my dear! Super elegant [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Hotel room pic...
> View attachment 3597674


So chic BBC! I have white pants just like the pair you're wearing, and I love that silhouette. Love your birkin


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> When in doubt, bring the noir out.


Always perfect Rami!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

westcoastgal said:


> Smashing!



Thank you!!! [emoji8]



pursesandposes said:


> What a charming little B! You look great!



Thanks so much, pursesandposes....the hotel room mirror made me realize that the one in my bathroom stinks for selfies! [emoji51]



eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa! Hot lady alert!!! You look stunning BBC[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Aw thank you EL4B!!!! [emoji4] maybe I'm getting better at the pics (or at least the angle?[emoji848][emoji3])



hclubfan said:


> So chic BBC! I have white pants just like the pair you're wearing, and I love that silhouette. Love your birkin



hclubfan thank you! I've had these and a similar pair in navy forever and I forget to wear them. It's so easy, prefect for the mid-60s Vegas-in-February weather. Even better: the leg silhouette allows me to wear wedge sneakers and no one can tell!!!


----------



## Oryx816

Double Sens 45 blue ocean (evercolor) and blue Saint Cyr (clemence) out for a quick lunch.


----------



## Hermezzy

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3598739
> 
> 
> Double Sens 45 blue ocean (evercolor) and blue Saint Cyr (clemence) out for a quick lunch.



Either of these blues alone would be a wondrous companion but the two of them together in one bag?  Double the joy...  It's a stunning bag and I'm so happy you have it to make each day a little more radiant.


----------



## Oryx816

Hermezzy said:


> Either of these blues alone would be a wondrous companion but the two of them together in one bag?  Double the joy...  It's a stunning bag and I'm so happy you have it to make each day a little more radiant.



My dear Hermezzy, thank you so much for such an eloquent and poetic compliment!  [emoji253]

It is truly a splendid companion on days when I have a lot to carry!


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3598739
> 
> 
> Double Sens 45 blue ocean (evercolor) and blue Saint Cyr (clemence) out for a quick lunch.



Such a lovely Double Sens, Oryx! Is this a 36 or bigger?

Seeing it tempts me again. [emoji23]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Hotel room pic...
> View attachment 3597674



You look gorgeous, *BBC* and wearing white pants is no small sartorial feat! Absolutely lovely!!!


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Such a lovely Double Sens, Oryx! Is this a 36 or bigger?
> 
> Seeing it tempts me again. [emoji23]



Thank you renet!  This is indeed a very enabling thread!  [emoji23]

This is a 45.  I had so many errands and lots to carry today so I just went super casual with my trusty DS.  The straps are so comfortable that I don't even think about all the things I am toting around in there.


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you renet!  This is indeed a very enabling thread!  [emoji23]
> 
> This is a 45.  I had so many errands and lots to carry today so I just went super casual with my trusty DS.  The straps are so comfortable that I don't even think about all the things I am toting around in there.



It is too enabling!  I see so many gorgeous H bags, accessories and I am so near to my local H store. I can make few trips there a month. [emoji23]


----------



## MochaCake

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3598739
> 
> 
> Double Sens 45 blue ocean (evercolor) and blue Saint Cyr (clemence) out for a quick lunch.


I love your bag!


----------



## Icyss

Snowy Wednesday!


----------



## periogirl28

The other day, the Queen marked her Sapphire Jubilee and I happened to be carrying my Saphir Constance. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## hclubfan

Icyss said:


> Snowy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599184


What a stunning color...I would be willing to withstand any snowy day with that triumvirate by my side!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3599185
> 
> View attachment 3599186
> 
> 
> The other day, the Queen marked her Sapphire Jubilee and I happened to be carrying my Saphir Constance. Thank you for letting me share.


Just perfect. You have impeccable taste periogirl!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

hclubfan said:


> Just perfect. You have impeccable taste periogirl!


You are so generous, thank you!


----------



## Melbee

Icyss said:


> Snowy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599184


So beautiful in the snow!


----------



## Melbee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3599185
> 
> View attachment 3599186
> 
> 
> The other day, the Queen marked her Sapphire Jubilee and I happened to be carrying my Saphir Constance. Thank you for letting me share.


Wow! You look stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

Melbee said:


> Wow! You look stunning!


Thank you, that is high praise indeed,


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

Monique1004 said:


> 1st time taking my Lindy out!
> View attachment 3569706


love this color.


----------



## Icyss

hclubfan said:


> What a stunning color...I would be willing to withstand any snowy day with that triumvirate by my side!



Thank you![emoji253]



Melbee said:


> So beautiful in the snow!



Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## bobkat1991

papertiger said:


> You always make me think of sunshine whatever you wear


papertiger, that's the best description of HermesOnly I've ever seen!


----------



## Hermezzy

Icyss said:


> Snowy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599184


OOooooooo...like a fantasy come to life.  Gorgeous colors and beautiful photography.  That is a stunning bag.


----------



## Oryx816

Icyss said:


> Snowy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599184



Such a beauty!  I'm a warm weather girl but I would be able to cope with snow with this gorgeous bag!  [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Icyss said:


> Snowy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599184



Love how you have accessorized this bag [emoji7]


----------



## heifer

Icyss said:


> Snowy Wednesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599184


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was actually once carrying my birkin as well as my neverful to work. The neverful is to carry my shoes, lunch bag, papers. Someone actually made a big fuss about the neverful. Most people have no idea what H bags are.


I agree with you that not so many people know what a H bags are but lately with the Kardashian over exposure of Birkins, imagine how many millions of Kylie's followers see her many B25. I always wear my bag with the logo side against my body for extra "anonymity". But some people will just be jealous no matter what bag you'r wearing..  



Melbee said:


> Lol. My husband told me last night that he never thought he would have to fight for my affection with a bag!


Loool! very relatable. I know now what some other ladies on here mean by booking a table for 3 every time they go on a lunch/dinner date.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

pursesandposes said:


> Grey + Grey! Pairing my B30 in etain with my new favourite (and yes, very trendy) tie-sleeve sweater from Zara. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3597166



Gorgeous !! Everything about that pic is perfect! I already have the over the knee boots so now I better run to Zara and get that gorgeous sweater


----------



## awbrat

Sharing a pic of Ms. Rubis who was all decked out with her new verso Rodeo straight from Paris.


----------



## eternallove4bag

When you need a pop of color, RC is that perfect pop of red [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pursesandposes

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Gorgeous !! Everything about that pic is perfect! I already have the over the knee boots so now I better run to Zara and get that gorgeous sweater



Well, you are just the sweetest thing!  And yes! This sweater is suuuuper cozy! (I'm wearing it right now, actually!)


----------



## pursesandposes

awbrat said:


> Sharing a pic of Ms. Rubis who was all decked out with her new verso Rodeo straight from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 3600072



Just beautiful! What a gorgeous colour! 



eternallove4bag said:


> When you need a pop of color, RC is that perfect pop of red [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600160



So much colourful joy in one photo!


----------



## Melbee

awbrat said:


> Sharing a pic of Ms. Rubis who was all decked out with her new verso Rodeo straight from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 3600072


Just gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> When you need a pop of color, RC is that perfect pop of red [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600160



Wow, what a gorgeous pic!!! I love how you put it all together!! [emoji7]


----------



## Melbee

eternallove4bag said:


> When you need a pop of color, RC is that perfect pop of red [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600160


Oh and with the gold hardware!  Absolute perfection!!


----------



## Melbee

Playing around with my new twilly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

pursesandposes said:


> Just beautiful! What a gorgeous colour!
> 
> 
> 
> So much colourful joy in one photo!


Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I tend to gravitate towards brighter colors especially reds [emoji4]



BBC said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous pic!!! I love how you put it all together!! [emoji7]


Thank you so much my dear [emoji8]



Melbee said:


> Oh and with the gold hardware!  Absolute perfection!!



Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I am a total gold hardware kind of girl when it comes to bags[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Melbee said:


> Playing around with my new twilly.



Beautiful! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Icyss

Hermezzy said:


> OOooooooo...like a fantasy come to life.  Gorgeous colors and beautiful photography.  That is a stunning bag.



Thank you[emoji253]



Oryx816 said:


> Such a beauty!  I'm a warm weather girl but I would be able to cope with snow with this gorgeous bag!  [emoji170]



Thank you[emoji253]



Serva1 said:


> Love how you have accessorized this bag [emoji7]



Thank you[emoji253]



heifer said:


>



Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## Hermes Only

papertiger said:


> You always make me think of sunshine whatever you wear


 Thank U.. I appreciate it..!! 


eternallove4bag said:


> Late to the party my friend but just saw ur beautiful looks with Ms. Raisin and she is stunning and u r totally rocking the entire look! Love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


 Thanks My friend... You always make me smile!!


----------



## Folledesac

Hi everybody I'm usually not posting a lot but felt like sharing today as i was playing with my new cdc and my new from december but didn't used it yet B30 in gold Swift. Thank you for letting me share !


----------



## periogirl28

Folledesac said:


> Hi everybody I'm usually not posting a lot but felt like sharing today as i was playing with my new cdc and my new from december but didn't used it yet B30 in gold Swift. Thank you for letting me share !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601249


Oh hey there, your Birkin is exactly like mine! I have hardly come across another twin. Congrats on both lovelies!


----------



## Folledesac

periogirl28 said:


> Oh hey there, your Birkin is exactly like mine! I have hardly come across another twin. Congrats on both lovelies!



Thank you ! It's my first 30 ! I was not sure when i ordered it but the sa told me Swift in a 35 wouldn't be Nice. Right now it looks small with my 8,5 months pregnant silhouette but I hope proportions will be better in a few months... i always admire your style in your posts so i'm pretty proud to be your twin [emoji3].


----------



## periogirl28

Folledesac said:


> Thank you ! It's my first 30 ! I was not sure when i ordered it but the sa told me Swift in a 35 wouldn't be Nice. Right now it looks small with my 8,5 months pregnant silhouette but I hope proportions will be better in a few months... i always admire your style in your posts so i'm pretty proud to be your twin [emoji3].


That's so kind thank you. I bought my Gold Swift at FSH about 9 years ago, quite a while back. My very best wishes to you for a safe delivery! ❤


----------



## peppers90

papertiger said:


> Faultless!



Thank you so much Papertiger!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Folledesac

periogirl28 said:


> That's so kind thank you. I bought my Gold Swift at FSH about 9 years ago, quite a while back. My very best wishes to you for a safe delivery! [emoji173]



Please post an action pic so i can see how it's going to age !


----------



## Melbee

Folledesac said:


> Hi everybody I'm usually not posting a lot but felt like sharing today as i was playing with my new cdc and my new from december but didn't used it yet B30 in gold Swift. Thank you for letting me share !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601249


Gorgeous!  Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## periogirl28

Folledesac said:


> Please post an action pic so i can see how it's going to age !



Apart from a slight slouch and slight wear at the corners I think she looks pretty good. Swift is very light to carry and Hermes craftsmen have mistaken my bag at first glance for Barenia.


----------



## Folledesac

periogirl28 said:


> Apart from a slight slouch and slight wear at the corners I think she looks pretty good. Swift is very light to carry and Hermes craftsmen have mistaken my bag at first glance for Barenia.
> 
> View attachment 3601379



Just perfect ! And i love the entire outfit [emoji1360]


----------



## petpringles

Sharing Mrs. PP in action with her *Pinkie*... a *Chevre de Coromandel Fuchsia 35 with PHW, clic clac*, H belt and *Fuchsia gator CDC with PHW*.  Picture above (perfection BTW) inspired me to post.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pure RC love 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy weekend everyone[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hermezzy

periogirl28 said:


> Apart from a slight slouch and slight wear at the corners I think she looks pretty good. Swift is very light to carry and Hermes craftsmen have mistaken my bag at first glance for Barenia.
> 
> View attachment 3601379


Ultrachic and yet so classically beautiful.  You wear it well...like it was made just for you!


----------



## Hermezzy

petpringles said:


> Sharing Mrs. PP in action with her *Pinkie*... a *Chevre de Coromandel Fuchsia 35 with PHW, clic clac*, H belt and *Fuchsia gator CDC with PHW*.  Picture above (perfection BTW) inspired me to post.


Radiant.  Dazzling.  Bewitching.  I love it...


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Pure RC love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601707
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


The very height of sophistication and elegance...I adore that color.  That is a stunning family!


----------



## petpringles

Off to dinner with Mrs. PP... 35 indigo Birkin in Fjord leather with PHW... her new ombre CDC with RGHW and pink clic clac... have a great weekend everyone and thanks for letting us share!


----------



## Possum

Miss Gris Mouette is having fun at the vineyard. Happy Saturday!


----------



## califl

My little rubis with valentine's on the mind!


----------



## shyla14

My B as a workhorse bag.


----------



## ailoveresale

From my instagram (@ailovemaya): my raisin B30


----------



## periogirl28

Hermezzy said:


> Ultrachic and yet so classically beautiful.  You wear it well...like it was made just for you!



Thanks so much dear Hermezzy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CClovesbags

Long flight ahead


----------



## Masao

CClovesbags said:


> Long flight ahead
> View attachment 3602245



Oh My....this color is so beautiful! what kind of the color is this???


----------



## CClovesbags

Masao said:


> Oh My....this color is so beautiful! what kind of the color is this???



Hello,
I'm not sure about the name of the color. It's a the standard brown?? [emoji4]


----------



## luckylove

CClovesbags said:


> Hello,
> I'm not sure about the name of the color. It's a the standard brown?? [emoji4]
> View attachment 3602432



Is it perhaps Ecorce? It's a bit tough to tell in the photos, but it is a lovely color!


----------



## ssv003

CClovesbags said:


> Long flight ahead
> View attachment 3602245



This is gorgeous! Safe travels!! What size is this K? Love it [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> The very height of sophistication and elegance...I adore that color.  That is a stunning family!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️.. I love RC too[emoji173]️


----------



## Melbee

CClovesbags said:


> Long flight ahead
> View attachment 3602245


Gorgeous Kelly. Have a safe trip!


----------



## stacey_1805

Black white and Trench - my favourite neutrals [emoji7]

View attachment 3603122


----------



## thyme

i am still amazed at how much a pico 18 can fit. it is filled to the brim on my way to work on a snowy wintry day last week. the handles are useful too. happy sunday to all!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

My look, today.


Love my new kelly lock pendant necklace and kawaii bracelet.


----------



## Alexa67

Going for lunch with Ms. Kelly 
The color Geranium is so difficult to catch 
Thanks for let me share my joy I have each day if I carry her.


----------



## renet

Alexa67 said:


> Going for lunch with Ms. Kelly
> The color Geranium is so difficult to catch
> Thanks for let me share my joy I have each day if I carry her.
> View attachment 3603213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603212



Alexa, you look fabulous with Ms. Kelly!  She's so bright and cheery! Have a good lunch! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Melbee

Alexa67 said:


> Going for lunch with Ms. Kelly
> The color Geranium is so difficult to catch
> Thanks for let me share my joy I have each day if I carry her.
> View attachment 3603213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603212


Gorgeous bag and color. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## princessmaggie

Alexa67 said:


> Going for lunch with Ms. Kelly
> The color Geranium is so difficult to catch
> Thanks for let me share my joy I have each day if I carry her.
> View attachment 3603213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603212


 35? Gorgeous & I'm your twin-always cheers me up carrying her too!


----------



## Sappho

Not much action in this shot as I was trying to capture the rose gold in the bracelet. Love H rose gold!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Alexa67

renet said:


> Alexa, you look fabulous with Ms. Kelly!  She's so bright and cheery! Have a good lunch! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you much renet 
When I bought her my thinking was great color for summer, but this winter (the first) I tried her with winter colors and was surprised how good she match.


----------



## Alexa67

Melbee said:


> Gorgeous bag and color. Thank you so much for sharing.


You you Melbee for your kind words  they makes me happy.


----------



## Alexa67

princessmaggie said:


> 35? Gorgeous & I'm your twin-always cheers me up carrying her too!


Hey twin 
Yes it's a 35. So now we are triplets her.  Her is another nice lady with the same bag. You have her even with the ghw?
It's true the color is true joy even on cloudy days.


----------



## princessmaggie

Alexa67 said:


> Hey twin
> Yes it's a 35. So now we are triplets her.  Her is another nice lady with the same bag. You have her even with the ghw?
> It's true the color is true joy even on cloudy days.



Only ever with ghw!! It's such a beautiful color and just like you're wearing it adds such an elegant boost to an all black outfit! We're lucky ladies!


----------



## Melbee

Alexa67 said:


> You you Melbee for your kind words  they makes me happy.


You are so welcome!  Glad I could make someone happy today!!


----------



## chica727

Sappho said:


> Not much action in this shot as I was trying to capture the rose gold in the bracelet. Love H rose gold!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603341


B and clic clac twinnie. I love H rosegold as well.


----------



## Alexa67

princessmaggie said:


> Only ever with ghw!! It's such a beautiful color and just like you're wearing it adds such an elegant boost to an all black outfit! We're lucky ladies!


 Yes we are 
Can I find yours here also somewhere, would to her


----------



## princessmaggie

Alexa67 said:


> Yes we are
> Can I find yours here also somewhere, would to her




Here she is complete with furry photobomber when I was comparing my 35 B & K to think about the next one?!!!! (Decided to try a 30B next as already have a couple of 35's) what's next for you?


----------



## Alexa67

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3603641
> 
> Here she is complete with furry photobomber when I was comparing my 35 B & K to think about the next one?!!!! (Decided to try a 30B next as already have a couple of 35's) what's next for you?



Oh what a cute puppy. He looks like a little icebear 
That's a very nice couple, love the compare. An etoupe Birkin is still a wish.
On your pic its to see, that geranium match to blue even to beige shades. I think it works better with all colors than a deeper red.
My next will be hopefully a Birkin blue nuit with orange interior, I'm waiting for her very inpatient and hoping she will come soon. And I hope one day to get a Kelly with two or three colors.


----------



## princessmaggie

Alexa67 said:


> Oh what a cute puppy. He looks like a little icebear
> That's a very nice couple, love the compare. An etoupe Birkin is still a wish.
> On your pic its to see, that geranium match to blue even to beige shades. I think it works better with all colors than a deeper red.
> My next will be hopefully a Birkin blue nuit with orange interior, I'm waiting for her very inpatient and hoping she will come soon. And I hope one day to get a Kelly with two or three colors.



Yes! Baby polar bear!! Blue nuit is amazing & a dream color! Malachite B (finally-also now impatient!!) next for me. Good luck to us both!


----------



## petpringles

Just today... out for dinner with Mrs. PP with her Blue Jean 35 Birkin in Togo with PHW...and BE CDC with GHW and a blue clic clac... have a great week ahead everyone!  Changed the car's ambient lighting to blue but the color here is a bit on the purple side.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3603813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just today... out for dinner with Mrs. PP with her Blue Jean 35 Birkin in Togo with PHW...and BE CDC with GHW and a blue clic clac... have a great week ahead everyone!  Changed the *car's ambient lighting to blue* but the color here is a bit on the purple side.


Wow everything is perfectly coordinated and fanccccyyyyyyy =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3603641
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is complete with furry photobomber when I was comparing my 35 B & K to think about the next one?!!!! (Decided to try a 30B next as already have a couple of 35's) what's next for you?


Gorgussssss


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sappho said:


> Not much action in this shot as I was trying to capture the rose gold in the bracelet. Love H rose gold!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603341


LOVE the rose gold too!!! Debating whether I need the ombre lizard cdc in RGHW????? It would be my first RGHW item. What do u think? Trying to be good and def not buy more CDC buuuuuuttttttt.......=)


----------



## pazt

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3603813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just today... out for dinner with Mrs. PP with her Blue Jean 35 Birkin in Togo with PHW...and BE CDC with GHW and a blue clic clac... have a great week ahead everyone!  Changed the car's ambient lighting to blue but the color here is a bit on the purple side.




Fur, sapphire - oh my! perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## petpringles

pazt said:


> Fur, sapphire - oh my! perfection!


You're her role model pazt!


----------



## petpringles

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow everything is perfectly coordinated and fanccccyyyyyyy =)


you're too kind... we both love your pics on IG!


----------



## Sappho

Israeli_Flava said:


> LOVE the rose gold too!!! Debating whether I need the ombre lizard cdc in RGHW????? It would be my first RGHW item. What do u think? Trying to be good and def not buy more CDC buuuuuuttttttt.......=)



Ha!! I told myself no rose gold, it might just be a  trend, but then I see all the H jewelry in rose gold and cannot help myself!! Honey, it's time for you to take the plunge! [emoji12]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

petpringles said:


> you're too kind... we both love your pics on IG!


Awww thank you so much!!!!! U R too kind. I just did a "photo shoot" today so I will be posting some new pics this week =)
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sappho said:


> Ha!! I told myself no rose gold, it might just be a  trend, but then I see all the H jewelry in rose gold and cannot help myself!! Honey, it's time for you to take the plunge! [emoji12]


I'm afraid. hahahhaah


----------



## petpringles

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww thank you so much!!!!! U R too kind. I just did a "photo shoot" today so I will be posting some new pics this week =)
> xoxoxoxo


we're on it!!  you are a fashion guru with a great sense of humor!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> loving these soft colors, but the shoes I adore, too bad I'm too old to wear them!
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture, beautiful Hapi!


How did the white hold up


ari said:


> loving these soft colors, but the shoes I adore, too bad I'm too old to wear them!
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture, beautiful Hapi!



Ari, how is the white bag holding up?  Is it a color you'd recommend?


----------



## Melbee

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3603813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just today... out for dinner with Mrs. PP with her Blue Jean 35 Birkin in Togo with PHW...and BE CDC with GHW and a blue clic clac... have a great week ahead everyone!  Changed the car's ambient lighting to blue but the color here is a bit on the purple side.


So gorgeous!


----------



## Oryx816

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3603641
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is complete with furry photobomber when I was comparing my 35 B & K to think about the next one?!!!! (Decided to try a 30B next as already have a couple of 35's) what's next for you?



Love that Kelly![emoji173]

I have been considering a K35 but I am concerned it might be too big.  Does it fit letter sized documents?  An iPad or small laptop?  TIA!


----------



## Alexa67

princessmaggie said:


> Yes! Baby polar bear!! Blue nuit is amazing & a dream color! Malachite B (finally-also now impatient!!) next for me. Good luck to us both!


So, hopefully we see soon some pic's in Malachite and Blue nuit her


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> LOVE the rose gold too!!! Debating whether I need the ombre lizard cdc in RGHW????? It would be my first RGHW item. What do u think? Trying to be good and def not buy more CDC buuuuuuttttttt.......=)



I am wondering the same exact thing!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oryx816 said:


> Love that Kelly![emoji173]
> 
> I have been considering a K35 but I am concerned it might be too big.  Does it fit letter sized documents?  An iPad or small laptop?  TIA!



K35 with definitely hold an iPad. B30 fits a regular iPad.


----------



## Oryx816

BBC said:


> K35 with definitely hold an iPad. B30 fits a regular iPad.



Thank you BBC!  I may go for 35 to have the option of a little extra room for documents etc...


----------



## Melbee

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3603641
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is complete with furry photobomber when I was comparing my 35 B & K to think about the next one?!!!! (Decided to try a 30B next as already have a couple of 35's) what's next for you?


Wow!  Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> I am wondering the same exact thing!!!!


....but how many CDCs does one woman need, right????? sheesh we are hoarders!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## princessmaggie

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you BBC!  I may go for 35 to have the option of a little extra room for documents etc...


My biggest lesson with my K35 is that while she can fit lots of things in (I tried her for a daytrip business trip so had presentations etc) & they fit but she definitely doesn't like to be overfilled and looks better with less in her. I have shoulders! & boobs! & don't find the 35 too big whereas I sold on a 28 & a 32 as just couldn't enjoy them on my frame although I love them on others!


----------



## EmileH

princessmaggie said:


> My biggest lesson with my K35 is that while she can fit lots of things in (I tried her for a daytrip business trip so had presentations etc) & they fit but she definitely doesn't like to be overfilled and looks better with less in her. I have shoulders! & boobs! & don't find the 35 too big whereas I sold on a 28 & a 32 as just couldn't enjoy them on my frame although I love them on others!



Agree completely. The smallest I will go is a 32 as a dressy bag. I prefer 35s. Luckily for us that makes it easier to find the bags that we want.


----------



## CClovesbags

luckylove said:


> Is it perhaps Ecorce? It's a bit tough to tell in the photos, but it is a lovely color!



Thank you so much for he info. I knew I could count on the H experts here. I'm so uneducated when it comes to those fancy H color names [emoji4]


----------



## CClovesbags

ssv003 said:


> This is gorgeous! Safe travels!! What size is this K? Love it [emoji7]



Thank you, dear. It's a 35 [emoji4]


----------



## Oryx816

princessmaggie said:


> My biggest lesson with my K35 is that while she can fit lots of things in (I tried her for a daytrip business trip so had presentations etc) & they fit but she definitely doesn't like to be overfilled and looks better with less in her. I have shoulders! & boobs! & don't find the 35 too big whereas I sold on a 28 & a 32 as just couldn't enjoy them on my frame although I love them on others!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely. The smallest I will go is a 32 as a dressy bag. I prefer 35s. Luckily for us that makes it easier to find the bags that we want.



Thank you both for your insights.  I have 25s that are sadly unused.  My 28s are used for lunches and brunches and short outings.  I am looking for a Kelly to wear for a full day of work and errands.  I was leaning towards 32, but I feel like the capacity will be similar to my bolides, so I may need to size up to 35.  And yes, choosing the 35 does come with the added perk of having more options to choose from!


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> i am still amazed at how much a pico 18 can fit. it is filled to the brim on my way to work on a snowy wintry day last week. the handles are useful too. happy sunday to all!
> 
> View attachment 3603140


Its like a tardis isn't it? Fits everything I need for a day out. Love the colour of yours and the charm looks  great!


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> Its like a tardis isn't it? Fits everything I need for a day out. Love the colour of yours and the charm looks  great!



 you are so right! love the description..and thank you! what is the colour of your pico if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you both for your insights.  I have 25s that are sadly unused.  My 28s are used for lunches and brunches and short outings.  I am looking for a Kelly to wear for a full day of work and errands.  I was leaning towards 32, but I feel like the capacity will be similar to my bolides, so I may need to size up to 35.  And yes, choosing the 35 does come with the added perk of having more options to choose from!



*Oryx*, you cannot go wrong with a K32 or a B30 imo. Have a K32, K35, B30 and a few B35s ~ am thinking about which one I use the most and I am all about having enough space in my bags. I definitely prefer B35s or my K35 when traveling but gravitate on a daily basis to my K32 or B30. So it really depends on how much you want to fit in your bag. I know with certainty that my B35s will hold everything and more, whereas my K32 and B30 I have to be just a little more cautious about space.

Hope this helps a little!


----------



## pazt

Carrying my Kelly pochette in rose confetti Epsom this Valentine's Day weekend 
❤❤❤❤


----------



## petpringles

pazt said:


> View attachment 3604901
> 
> Carrying my Kelly pochette in rose confetti Epsom this Valentine's Day weekend
> ❤❤❤❤


perfection in elegance!


----------



## renet

pazt said:


> View attachment 3604901
> 
> Carrying my Kelly pochette in rose confetti Epsom this Valentine's Day weekend
> [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Lovely! Happy Valentine's Day! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermezzy

pazt said:


> View attachment 3604901
> 
> Carrying my Kelly pochette in rose confetti Epsom this Valentine's Day weekend
> ❤❤❤❤


Truly gorgeous.  I love all the H pinks but the softer ones are especially ravishing.  This is a beguiling complement to the occasion.


----------



## princessmaggie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Oryx*, you cannot go wrong with a K32 or a B30 imo. Have a K32, K35, B30 and a few B35s ~ am thinking about which one I use the most and I am all about having enough space in my bags. I definitely prefer B35s or my K35 when traveling but gravitate on a daily basis to my K32 or B30. So it really depends on how much you want to fit in your bag. I know with certainty that my B35s will hold everything and more, whereas my K32 and B30 I have to be just a little more cautious about space.
> 
> Hope this helps a little!



This is a very good summary of why i need a B30!! My 35's are amazing for travel but I don't ever think to take them for running errands/shopping/brunch etc. B30 hereby justified!


----------



## Oryx816

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Oryx*, you cannot go wrong with a K32 or a B30 imo. Have a K32, K35, B30 and a few B35s ~ am thinking about which one I use the most and I am all about having enough space in my bags. I definitely prefer B35s or my K35 when traveling but gravitate on a daily basis to my K32 or B30. So it really depends on how much you want to fit in your bag. I know with certainty that my B35s will hold everything and more, whereas my K32 and B30 I have to be just a little more cautious about space.
> 
> Hope this helps a little!



Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts Vigee!  I was discussing this with my SA this morning and she is familiar with how much I normally carry for a full day and she too felt that K32 is enough, but that I should consider a K35, B35 or Vic for when I travel (which is often).  

I suppose there may be room for both in my life and I just may need to make more room in my closet!  

Thank you again! [emoji253]


----------



## Luxzenith

Happy Valentine's Day to all H lovers! May you be surrounded with love [emoji173]️ all year round!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mali_

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3605246
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to all H lovers! May you be surrounded with love [emoji173]️ all year round!


Stunning passenger, all dressed up


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

pursesandposes said:


> Well, you are just the sweetest thing!  And yes! This sweater is suuuuper cozy! (I'm wearing it right now, actually!)



Sold out already! they better bring it back 
Love your pix on IG . You just got yourself another "stalker" aka Follower 

Happy Valentine everyone


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

awbrat said:


> Sharing a pic of Ms. Rubis who was all decked out with her new verso Rodeo straight from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 3600072





eternallove4bag said:


> When you need a pop of color, RC is that perfect pop of red [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600160






petpringles said:


> Sharing Mrs. PP in action with her *Pinkie*... a *Chevre de Coromandel Fuchsia 35 with PHW, clic clac*, H belt and *Fuchsia gator CDC with PHW*.  Picture above (perfection BTW) inspired me to post.





eternallove4bag said:


> Pure RC love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601707
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Alexa67 said:


> Going for lunch with Ms. Kelly
> The color Geranium is so difficult to catch
> Thanks for let me share my joy I have each day if I carry her.
> 
> View attachment 3603213
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603212






Beautiful beyond words and soooo Valentine's day appropriate ! Love Hermès reds in all 50 shades of it.


----------



## LouisV76

not really an action shot 
	

		
			
		

		
	




my evelyne got a little twilly[emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

Hermès tie and B30 in action. Happy Valentine's Day everyone


----------



## pursesandposes

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Sold out already! they better bring it back
> Love your pix on IG . You just got yourself another "stalker" aka Follower
> 
> Happy Valentine everyone



Oh no! I hope they bring it back/you are able to find it soon! It's seems like a pretty popular piece, so I would imagine they would restock it to make those additional sales! 

And hello!  Thanks so much for your sweet comment on my IG!  (You've got yourself a fellow stalker now! )


----------



## cafecreme15

Mixing and matching pinks for Valentine's Day! I hope everyone has a wonderful day surrounded by loved ones.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Happy Valentines Day all!!


----------



## Alexa67

awbrat said:


> Sharing a pic of Ms. Rubis who was all decked out with her new verso Rodeo straight from Paris.
> View attachment 3600072


Wow what a glorious red. Ms. Rubis is fantastic!


----------



## Alexa67

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Happy Valentines Day all!!
> View attachment 3605529


Such a nice Kelly. Congrat. And this charm I like, normaly thay are all to big, but this is perfect.


----------



## Alexa67

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Beautiful beyond words and soooo Valentine's day appropriate ! Love Hermès reds in all 50 shades of it.


Thank you dear. You are right Hermes do it very with nearly all colors but the red shades are all a deep color dot, but never to much. Perhaps you understand what I mean a red bag is a eyecatcher but Hermes makes it on a discret way.


----------



## Livia1

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Happy Valentines Day all!!
> 
> View attachment 3605529



Gorgeous Kelly!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Feeling the love this valentine!!


----------



## Melbee

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3605582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the love this valentine!!


Congratulations on such a fabulous Valentine's Day haul!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Hermès tie and B30 in action. Happy Valentine's Day everyone



Gingy:  "jeesh, the thinks I do for mom!!"

Love your RC birkin Rami...what a perfect day for it!  Happy Valentine's!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Melbee

Rami00 said:


> Hermès tie and B30 in action. Happy Valentine's Day everyone


Your pup is just gorgeous!!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Gingy:  "jeesh, the thinks I do for mom!!"
> 
> Love your RC birkin Rami...what a perfect day for it!  Happy Valentine's!


Right lol. He just wears anything without questioning anymore 
Happy Valentine's day babe. Thank you.


----------



## Rami00

Melbee said:


> Your pup is just gorgeous!!


Thank you so much. Happy Valentine's day


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts Vigee!  I was discussing this with my SA this morning and she is familiar with how much I normally carry for a full day and she too felt that K32 is enough, but that I should consider a K35, B35 or Vic for when I travel (which is often).
> 
> I suppose there may be room for both in my life and I just may need to make more room in my closet!
> 
> Thank you again! [emoji253]



Strangely enough, *Oryx*, at least with my lifestyle being semi-bicoastal and sometimes in the suburbs on the East Coast or then out in LA, I use all of my H bags pretty equally. I will say that if I had to choose just one to take on a vacation ~ such is my big decision right now ~ I will take my B30 in an LC duffle bag zippered up so the duffle isn't full size ~ my B30 will be protected and I will need the extra room in the LC duffle too for miscellaneous items. Like sunglasses!!! Those sunglass cases are so darn BIG and I cannot fit 2-4 pairs in a B30. 

First world problems! 

*Patz*, your Kelly pochette in rose confetti is Valentine's Day PERFECTION!!!


----------



## shyla14

Out and about with my trusty B35 graphite


----------



## Love_Couture

stacey_1805 said:


> Black white and Trench - my favourite neutrals [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3603122


Beautiful neutrals.  May I know what size is your K? Happy V-day!


----------



## Melbee

shyla14 said:


> Out and about with my trusty B35 graphite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605732


My dream bag! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Gwapa30

Happy [emoji173]️️ day everyone[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## TT-Bags

eternallove4bag said:


> Pure RC love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601707
> 
> 
> Happy weekend everyone[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I love red & gold


----------



## hclubfan

shyla14 said:


> Out and about with my trusty B35 graphite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605732


Great bag and amazingly cute sneakers shyla!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3605761
> 
> Happy [emoji173]️️ day everyone[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



*Gwapa*, your K is gorgeous and are those H lou booties that you are wearing? 
In any event, you look great!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> you are so right! love the description..and thank you! what is the colour of your pico if you don't mind sharing?


Mines a classic black,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I add 1 or 2 carmencitas in a blue and green for a little bit of colour. Love this little (but not so little) bag, so versatile.


----------



## littleblackbag

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Happy Valentines Day all!!
> 
> View attachment 3605529


Love love love this! The reds are just TDF! And I love your ring, keep thinking about that one myself.


----------



## Gwapa30

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Gwapa*, your K is gorgeous and are those H lou booties that you are wearing?
> In any event, you look great!!!



Yes VigeeLeBrun it's the Lou booties[emoji4] Thank you[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gwapa30 said:


> Yes VigeeLeBrun it's the Lou booties[emoji4] Thank you[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Love those H Lou booties, especially with GHW ~ they look absolutely sensational on you! Congrats on a great score bc I heard that they were difficult to procure from H.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

Happy Valentines Everybody.. Hugs and Kisses 
This weekends Outfit.. Saint James Stripe Tee, Lucky Jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker Booties, H Belt Blanc, CDC Craie RGHW, Clic-H in Terracota, Etoupe B40 and Tom Ford Sunnies. Have a lovely week.. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## eternallove4bag

TT-Bags said:


> I love red & gold



Thank u so much! The Red puts a smile on my face too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Valentines Everybody.. Hugs and Kisses
> This weekends Outfit.. Saint James Stripe Tee, Lucky Jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker Booties, H Belt Blanc, CDC Craie RGHW, Clic-H in Terracota, Etoupe B40 and Tom Ford Sunnies. Have a lovely week.. Thanks for letting me share



Happy Valentine's Day my friend! You look dashing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Hermès tie and B30 in action. Happy Valentine's Day everyone



Love gingy [emoji7][emoji7].. Look at his eyes!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Beautiful beyond words and soooo Valentine's day appropriate ! Love Hermès reds in all 50 shades of it.



Thank u my dear[emoji8]


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Valentine's Day my friend! You look dashing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank You My friend.. Kisses!


----------



## petpringles

Mrs. PP at a wedding in Montecito... Oscar de la Renta dress with Hermes Clic Clac extra wide in Red with Gold and 35 Birmin in Blue Jean...thanks for letting us share


----------



## smallfry

Rami00 said:


> Hermès tie and B30 in action. Happy Valentine's Day everyone


There he is, what a sweetheart!  You both look gorgeous in your Valentine's Day reds


----------



## stacey_1805

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful neutrals.  May I know what size is your K? Happy V-day!



Happy Valentine's Day! [emoji253]

Thank you dear Love_Couture. [emoji5]
My K is a size 28. I love this size and I don't usually bring a lot of stuff out. It fits a Kelly wallet, my phone, shawl and lipstick.


----------



## Rami00

smallfry said:


> There he is, what a sweetheart!  You both look gorgeous in your Valentine's Day reds


Thank you babe. Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## stacey_1805

Happy Valentine's Day to all TPFers! [emoji173]️
May you be surrounded with love and your loved ones throughout the year!


----------



## littleblackbag

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP at a wedding in Montecito... Oscar de la Renta dress with Hermes Clic Clac extra wide in Red with Gold and 35 Birmin in Blue Jean...thanks for letting us share


So good to see you posting again Mr PP, love your glamorous pictures, and this one is stunning, the dress is TDF!


----------



## Gwapa30

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love those H Lou booties, especially with GHW ~ they look absolutely sensational on you! Congrats on a great score bc I heard that they were difficult to procure from H.



The booties I got last year out of luck since I have big feet[emoji4] My H fairy was able to transfer me one pair from Madison. I was surprise myself. Thank you very much for your kind words[emoji8]


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> Mines a classic black,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I add 1 or 2 carmencitas in a blue and green for a little bit of colour. Love this little (but not so little) bag, so versatile.



love your black pico. perfect to showcase colourful accessories. will copy how you hang your carmencitas


----------



## Luxzenith

Feeling blue today, so decide to reflect my mood with shades of blue and shades of red/pink hoping to make myself smile more! 

Lindy 30 blue saint cyr, nude sandals in black jelly, cdc ghw black, farandole necklace, rose azalee calvi and I forgot the names of my trilling and my latest cashmere calavadour- variant scarf (someone help me?!)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## petpringles

littleblackbag said:


> So good to see you posting again Mr PP, love your glamorous pictures, and this one is stunning, the dress is TDF!


Thanks LBB!  You're always so sweet!


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3606238
> 
> 
> Feeling blue today, so decide to reflect my mood with shades of blue and shades of red/pink hoping to make myself smile more!
> 
> Lindy 30 blue saint cyr, nude sandals in black jelly, cdc ghw black, farandole necklace, rose azalee calvi and I forgot the names of my trilling and my latest cashmere calavadour- variant scarf (someone help me?!)



Love all the blues from H! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Anchanel79

My SO tried out her accessories for VD yesterday.


----------



## shyla14

Date night deets![emoji173]


----------



## Luxzenith

Anchanel79 said:


> View attachment 3606409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO tried out her accessories for VD yesterday.



This is an absolute stunner!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Anchanel79 said:


> View attachment 3606409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO tried out her accessories for VD yesterday.


Such a perfect VD bag.


----------



## periogirl28

S/S 2017 silk midi dress in Iris, clic and sandals on holiday. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> love your black pico. perfect to showcase colourful accessories. will copy how you hang your carmencitas


Do you happen to know if H still make the carmencitas? I haven't seen any in a long while and I'd love some more colourful ones.


----------



## Melbee

Anchanel79 said:


> View attachment 3606409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO tried out her accessories for VD yesterday.


Wow!  This b is fabulous beyond words!!  Enjoy!


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> Do you happen to know if H still make the carmencitas? I haven't seen any in a long while and I'd love some more colourful ones.



I have seen them on eu H.com and also in various stores in Europe including Amsterdam airport end of last year so am sure they are around. Keep looking!


----------



## Anchanel79

Melbee said:


> Wow!  This b is fabulous beyond words!!  Enjoy!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Such a perfect VD bag.





Luxzenith said:


> This is an absolute stunner!!


Thank you everyone. I got a lot of compliments using her the last few days.


----------



## nadineluv

shyla14 said:


> My B as a workhorse bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601971



Gorgeous!!!!!! Is this graphite???


----------



## nadineluv

shyla14 said:


> Out and about with my trusty B35 graphite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605732



Ok just saw this!! Your graphite is amazing!


----------



## bobkat1991

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Valentines Everybody.. Hugs and Kisses
> This weekends Outfit.. Saint James Stripe Tee, Lucky Jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker Booties, H Belt Blanc, CDC Craie RGHW, Clic-H in Terracota, Etoupe B40 and Tom Ford Sunnies. Have a lovely week.. Thanks for letting me share


You always look runway ready!!  It is rare, in my experience, to find handsome and nice in one person!


----------



## bobkat1991

Anchanel79 said:


> View attachment 3606409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO tried out her accessories for VD yesterday.


Be still, my heart!!  Just scrumptious!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Keren16

littleblackbag said:


> Mines a classic black,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I add 1 or 2 carmencitas in a blue and green for a little bit of colour. Love this little (but not so little) bag, so versatile.



It's a perfect bag! (I have a black Pico also)
So easy, understated, elegant!!!!!
Your Carmencitas give it your individuality[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## tannfran

You look fabulous!


----------



## Hermes Only

bobkat1991 said:


> You always look runway ready!!  It is rare, in my experience, to find handsome and nice in one person!


Thank You for your lovely compliment.. as always, its appreciated. I don't always dress up runway ready.. but on occasion when time permits, I try to post my H-in-action..!! Have a lovely week dear!!


----------



## Hermes Only

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3606953


I LOVE this perfect pic... You have a lovely smile!!


----------



## bobkat1991

Hermes Only said:


> Thank You for your lovely compliment.. as always, its appreciated. I don't always dress up runway ready.. but on occasion when time permits, I try to post my H-in-action..!! Have a lovely week dear!!


  You, too!



Hermes Only said:


> I LOVE this perfect pic... You have a lovely smile!!


I don't dress up all the time, either....  Thank YOU for your compliment!  Did you ever acquire your Rose The picotin?


----------



## Hermezzy

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Valentines Everybody.. Hugs and Kisses
> This weekends Outfit.. Saint James Stripe Tee, Lucky Jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker Booties, H Belt Blanc, CDC Craie RGHW, Clic-H in Terracota, Etoupe B40 and Tom Ford Sunnies. Have a lovely week.. Thanks for letting me share


Joyful and so chic----love the look!


----------



## Hermezzy

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP at a wedding in Montecito... Oscar de la Renta dress with Hermes Clic Clac extra wide in Red with Gold and 35 Birmin in Blue Jean...thanks for letting us share


Just radiant...a burst of color and sunshine


----------



## Hermezzy

Anchanel79 said:


> View attachment 3606409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO tried out her accessories for VD yesterday.


Stunning and entrancing...what expert usage of color. The B is to die for...


----------



## Hermezzy

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3606953


Gorgeous...the bolide is so rich and luscious...


----------



## Hermes Only

bobkat1991 said:


> You, too!
> I don't dress up all the time, either....  Thank YOU for your compliment!  Did you ever acquire your Rose The picotin?


 Hi There.. No I didn't someone got it before I did, but It's OK, I got a Rose The in Victoria ..so I'm Happy!! 



Hermezzy said:


> Joyful and so chic----love the look!


 Thanks Darling.. I appreciate it.


----------



## Keren16

Hermes Only said:


> Thank You for your lovely compliment.. as always, its appreciated. I don't always dress up runway ready.. but on occasion when time permits, I try to post my H-in-action..!! Have a lovely week dear!!



It's nice to know that because in all your posts you look perfect as a model!  Additionally, your smile makes me think you take pride in your carefully curated collection!!


----------



## shyla14




----------



## Croisette7

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Valentines Everybody.. Hugs and Kisses
> This weekends Outfit.. Saint James Stripe Tee, Lucky Jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker Booties, H Belt Blanc, CDC Craie RGHW, Clic-H in Terracota, Etoupe B40 and Tom Ford Sunnies. Have a lovely week.. Thanks for letting me share



Looking fabulous, as always, *Hermes Only!*



bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3606953


A very nice pic with Kantha CSGM and Bolide, *bobkat!*


----------



## suziez

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3606953


Looking fabulous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

bobkat1991 said:


> .



what a lovely smile and love your shawl!


----------



## Gina123

Hello ladies!
I haven't posted in this thread for sometime but I enjoy perusing through the action photos. Everyone looks fabulous! [emoji8]
Today, I broke in my new Neo boots to meet my gf for dinner.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Melbee

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't posted in this thread for sometime but I enjoy perusing through the action photos. Everyone looks fabulous! [emoji8]
> Today, I broke in my new Neo boots to meet my gf for dinner.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3607422


Those boots are fabulous!  You look wonderful


----------



## Gina123

Melbee said:


> Those boots are fabulous!  You look wonderful



Thank you Melbee! I have so many black boots so wearing blue boots make me feel little rebellious. [emoji39]


----------



## bobkat1991

Hermes Only said:


> Hi There.. No I didn't someone got it before I did, but It's OK, I got a Rose The in Victoria ..so I'm Happy!


OOH.....that sounds just as great!!  YAY!!



Croisette7 said:


> Looking fabulous, as always, *Hermes Only!*
> 
> 
> A very nice pic with Kantha CSGM and Bolide, *bobkat!*


Why thank you, Croisette7!  I drool over your wonderful pictures all the time!



suziez said:


> Looking fabulous


You are really kind, suziez!  Sometimes I wonder about whether to post or not, as I am neither thin nor young.  But then I stop and think about how much I love the pictures here, so then I post!



chincac said:


> what a lovely smile and love your shawl!


Thank you, chin cac!


----------



## Oryx816

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Valentines Everybody.. Hugs and Kisses
> This weekends Outfit.. Saint James Stripe Tee, Lucky Jeans, Isabel Marant Dicker Booties, H Belt Blanc, CDC Craie RGHW, Clic-H in Terracota, Etoupe B40 and Tom Ford Sunnies. Have a lovely week.. Thanks for letting me share



Hermesonly, not only do you always look so well put together but it comes across as effortless, which I love.  As I mentioned here recently, I am a white pants fanatic so I especially love these pics!  [emoji173]


----------



## Hermezzy

shyla14 said:


> View attachment 3607153


Like looking into a candy/chocolate shop and not knowing what to get first because it's all so delicious...WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## Hermezzy

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't posted in this thread for sometime but I enjoy perusing through the action photos. Everyone looks fabulous! [emoji8]
> Today, I broke in my new Neo boots to meet my gf for dinner.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3607422


The boots are lovely but I also love your collection behind the glass as well- you're a true aficionado and have wonderful taste!


----------



## Oryx816

I'm sitting here at a breakfast buffet looking at all these lovely posts from my fellow TPFers so this will be positively unremarkable in comparison, but I thought I would share anyway.

Tohubohu MM in blue de malte/blue atoll, doubling as a quick clutch!  I never wore it this way but I just didn't feel like bringing a purse to breakfast.  Have a great weekend everyone!!!  



View attachment 3608132


----------



## Oryx816

Had some technical difficulties attaching the second shot...


----------



## Kyokei

Shopping at Hermes

Shoes, Birkin, and sweater all Hermes


----------



## Sunset Blvd

Kyokei said:


> Shopping at Hermes
> 
> Shoes, Birkin, and sweater all Hermes



Is the Birkin rouge grenat? It looks divine with gold hdw.


----------



## Kyokei

Sunset Blvd said:


> Is the Birkin rouge grenat? It looks divine with gold hdw.



Yes, it is. Thank you! I love the GHW on red bags.


----------



## rainneday

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't posted in this thread for sometime but I enjoy perusing through the action photos. Everyone looks fabulous! [emoji8]
> Today, I broke in my new Neo boots to meet my gf for dinner.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3607422



You look fabulous, those are such lush boots! But your closet...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't posted in this thread for sometime but I enjoy perusing through the action photos. Everyone looks fabulous! [emoji8]
> Today, I broke in my new Neo boots to meet my gf for dinner.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3607422



U look fab and I am totally drooling over your closet [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Neutral love...B35 etain in clemence, K28 etoupe in Togo, Argile Jige in swift and gold evie pm  in Clemence... TGIF my friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Oryx816

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral love...B35 etain in clemence, K28 etoupe in Togo, Argile Jige in swift and gold evie pm  in Clemence... TGIF my friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608462



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] What an elegant and versatile montage!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Oryx816 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] What an elegant and versatile montage!



Thank you so much[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Alexa67

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral love...B35 etain in clemence, K28 etoupe in Togo, Argile Jige in swift and gold evie pm  in Clemence... TGIF my friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608462


Just delicious


----------



## Kyokei

With my new B35, Hermes sweater, shoes, scarf, and jewelry.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Relaxing at the pallapa bar...


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Time for a swim?


----------



## Tonimichelle

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral love...B35 etain in clemence, K28 etoupe in Togo, Argile Jige in swift and gold evie pm  in Clemence... TGIF my friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608462


These are all so beautiful!


----------



## chica727

Kyokei said:


> With my new B35, Hermes sweater, shoes, scarf, and jewelry.


You wear them well, @Kyokei. Would you mind sharing the brand of your gold pleated skirt? I LOVE IT!!! *blush, clap*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> With my new B35, Hermes sweater, shoes, scarf, and jewelry.





chica727 said:


> You wear them well, @Kyokei. *Would you mind sharing the brand of your gold pleated skirt? I LOVE IT!!!* *blush, clap*



*Kyokei*, you look beautiful! Yes, I would love for you to ID your skirt as well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> With my new B35, Hermes sweater, shoes, scarf, and jewelry.



Beautiful ensemble! Love your new B[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chi town Chanel said:


> Relaxing at the pallapa bar...



What a pretty view! Perfect [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Alexa67 said:


> Just delicious


Thank you my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Tonimichelle said:


> These are all so beautiful!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral love...B35 etain in clemence, K28 etoupe in Togo, Argile Jige in swift and gold evie pm  in Clemence... TGIF my friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608462


Beautiful collex as always !!


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> With my new B35, Hermes sweater, shoes, scarf, and jewelry.


You have wonderful taste, Kyokei. I love every single thing you're wearing, and wouldn't have had the creativity to put that all together as beautifully as you have. You inspire me to get out of my denim and white shirt rut!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## petpringles

Mrs. PP... quick stop at out local cleaners... (H Store)!  35 Gold B with PHW and med size pink clic clic and lizzie Ombre CDC with RGHW... and never ask if they have a hard to find CDC, they might bring it from "the back"!  Happily she went home... mistress fund depleted once more!  LOL!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kyokei

chica727 said:


> You wear them well, @Kyokei. Would you mind sharing the brand of your gold pleated skirt? I LOVE IT!!! *blush, clap*





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kyokei*, you look beautiful! Yes, I would love for you to ID your skirt as well.



Thank you both! The skirt is by ALC, I bought it about a year ago at Barneys.



hclubfan said:


> You have wonderful taste, Kyokei. I love every single thing you're wearing, and wouldn't have had the creativity to put that all together as beautifully as you have. You inspire me to get out of my denim and white shirt rut!!



Thank you very much! I am trying to do the opposite, a bit... I only own two pairs of pants really, and neither are denim/jeans, but have been considering a pair of jeans lately....


----------



## Kyokei

Colvert B35 in better lighting


----------



## Julide

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3609004
> View attachment 3609005
> View attachment 3609006
> View attachment 3609007
> 
> Mrs. PP... quick stop at out local cleaners... (H Store)!  35 Gold B with PHW and med size pink clic clic and lizzie Ombre CDC with RGHW... and never ask if they have a hard to find CDC, they might bring it from "the back"!  Happily she went home... mistress fund depleted once more!  LOL!  Thanks for letting me share!


 So this is how you keep a mistress away! Spend at H!!Funny post!!


----------



## petpringles

Julide said:


> So this is how you keep a mistress away! Spend at H!!Funny post!!


Hahahaha Julide...one way to keep a marriage, huh?  Nothing left for extracurricular activities!


----------



## Keren16

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3606953



This is a wonderful post of a beautiful woman wearing her Hermes in a classic, tasteful way.  
I admire you very much[emoji4][emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## petpringles

Kyokei said:


> Colvert B35 in better lighting


The WOW factor is over the top!  You must be over the moon!!  Beautiful!


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral love...B35 etain in clemence, K28 etoupe in Togo, Argile Jige in swift and gold evie pm  in Clemence... TGIF my friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608462



 Beauutiful!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral love...B35 etain in clemence, K28 etoupe in Togo, Argile Jige in swift and gold evie pm  in Clemence... TGIF my friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608462



Your neutral collection is wonderful! Something that I would like to work towards!



Kyokei said:


> With my new B35, Hermes sweater, shoes, scarf, and jewelry.



I love your entire ensemble! So classy and fashionable!


----------



## renet

Congratulations! U look good plus the B and the new CDC. 

[emoji848] good idea! No wonder my husband follows me nowadays. 

P/S: I use credit card under his name to sign for H. [emoji23] 



petpringles said:


> Hahahaha Julide...one way to keep a marriage, huh?  Nothing left for extracurricular activities!





petpringles said:


> View attachment 3609004
> View attachment 3609005
> View attachment 3609006
> View attachment 3609007
> 
> Mrs. PP... quick stop at out local cleaners... (H Store)!  35 Gold B with PHW and med size pink clic clic and lizzie Ombre CDC with RGHW... and never ask if they have a hard to find CDC, they might bring it from "the back"!  Happily she went home... mistress fund depleted once more!  LOL!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## stacey_1805

Chi town Chanel said:


> Relaxing at the pallapa bar...



Picture perfect shot!


----------



## Kyokei

petpringles said:


> The WOW factor is over the top!  You must be over the moon!!  Beautiful!



Thank you!! I'm falling more and more in love with Colvert now that I saw her in daytime natural lighting.


----------



## tannfran

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't posted in this thread for sometime but I enjoy perusing through the action photos. Everyone looks fabulous! [emoji8]
> Today, I broke in my new Neo boots to meet my gf for dinner.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3607422



Beautiful as always.


----------



## tannfran

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3606953



You look fabulous.  Beautiful bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> Beautiful collex as always !!


Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]



rainneday said:


> Beauutiful!


Thank you my dear [emoji8][emoji8]... I am totally seeing you with the etoupe [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



obsessedwhermes said:


> Your neutral collection is wonderful! Something that I would like to work towards!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your entire ensemble! So classy and fashionable!



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Which is the top most color choice you are considering?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear [emoji8][emoji8]... I am totally seeing you with the etoupe [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Which is the top most color choice you are considering?



I already have a black Birkin. Etain, etoupe or gold, I can't decide. If any of them comes my way, I will grab [emoji16][emoji16]. But I am looking for a Kelly35 sellier in GHW[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear [emoji8][emoji8]... I am totally seeing you with the etoupe [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



You're welcome! Your K certainly is stunning in it!


----------



## feeefeee

With my bicolor picotin 22 today.


----------



## renet

feeefeee said:


> With my bicolor picotin 22 today.



Oh love your bi-color picotin! [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> You're welcome! Your K certainly is stunning in it!


Thank you my friend [emoji8]



obsessedwhermes said:


> I already have a black Birkin. Etain, etoupe or gold, I can't decide. If any of them comes my way, I will grab [emoji16][emoji16]. But I am looking for a Kelly35 sellier in GHW[emoji7][emoji7]



All three are excellent choices. I personally went for etain as my first B. I think being open to any of the three colors does make it a little easier to find one of these fab bags. And with GHW they are going to just pop! Hope you get one soon my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my friend [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> All three are excellent choices. I personally went for etain as my first B. I think being open to any of the three colors does make it a little easier to find one of these fab bags. And with GHW they are going to just pop! Hope you get one soon my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



My first H bag was my K35 in etain GHW. Love it as much now as I did the day I picked her up at H. Simply love etain ~ a fabulous color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My first H bag was my K35 in etain GHW. Love it as much now as I did the day I picked her up at H. Simply love etain ~ a fabulous color!



Etain is such a great neutral! I am so happy I wasn't alone in it being my first major H bag purchase [emoji8]... It really does go with everything [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> Etain is such a great neutral! I am so happy I wasn't alone in it being my first major H bag purchase [emoji8]... It really does go with everything [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



It really is one of my very favorite H bags! As far as I am concerned Etain can do no wrong. Think that I have built a wardrobe closet around that beautiful color. Glad I'm not the only Etain lover!


----------



## MochaCake

feeefeee said:


> With my bicolor picotin 22 today.


Your picotin is lovely. I love the color combination. And the rodeo is adorable!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> It really is one of my very favorite H bags! As far as I am concerned Etain can do no wrong. Think that I have built a wardrobe closet around that beautiful color. Glad I'm not the only Etain lover!



I feel the same [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Perfect neutral!


----------



## bobkat1991

tannfran said:


> You look fabulous.  Beautiful bag!


Thank you, tannfran!  You phrase your compliment so nicely....a compliment about MY looks, and then, as if
 an afterthought...beautiful bag.  I bet you have scads of friends drawn to you by your lovely aura!


----------



## bobkat1991

Kyokei said:


> Colvert B35 in better lighting


Oh my good gosh!!  When did you add *this* lovely to your collection?  You hav wonderful taste, Kyokei!


----------



## bobkat1991

Keren16 said:


> This is a wonderful post of a beautiful woman wearing her Hermes in a classic, tasteful way.
> I admire you very much[emoji4][emoji8][emoji106]


I totally gasped when I read your post!  You are so very sweet to say that, Keren16!  I have often felt that this is one of the very kindest of all internet forums!  Which means that we ALL are very beautiful, because our auras are veritable rainbows!


----------



## Kyokei

bobkat1991 said:


> Oh my good gosh!!  When did you add *this* lovely to your collection?  You hav wonderful taste, Kyokei!



Thank you so much! This lovely B was just purchased on Thursday, so I will probably spam this thread with pictures of her out and about in the next few weeks.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chi town Chanel said:


> Relaxing at the pallapa bar...



Now this is how i like to see a bag in action! Sooooo envious as I stare at winter rains!



petpringles said:


> View attachment 3609004
> View attachment 3609005
> View attachment 3609006
> View attachment 3609007
> 
> Mrs. PP... quick stop at out local cleaners... (H Store)!  35 Gold B with PHW and med size pink clic clic and lizzie Ombre CDC with RGHW... and never ask if they have a hard to find CDC, they might bring it from "the back"!  Happily she went home... mistress fund depleted once more!  LOL!  Thanks for letting me share!



There is really nothing like a gold B with palladium, is there? So chic. I need to take out the Barenia soon!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Neutral love...B35 etain in clemence, K28 etoupe in Togo, Argile Jige in swift and gold evie pm  in Clemence... TGIF my friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608462


Gorgeous collection...Really- all are TDF...you have truly exquisite taste!


----------



## Hermezzy

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3609004
> View attachment 3609005
> View attachment 3609006
> View attachment 3609007
> 
> Mrs. PP... quick stop at out local cleaners... (H Store)!  35 Gold B with PHW and med size pink clic clic and lizzie Ombre CDC with RGHW... and never ask if they have a hard to find CDC, they might bring it from "the back"!  Happily she went home... mistress fund depleted once more!  LOL!  Thanks for letting me share!


Achingly beautiful and worn with panache and great joie de vivre!


----------



## Hermezzy

Kyokei said:


> Colvert B35 in better lighting


Entrancing...I can't keep my eyes off this shimmering, luminescent B!


----------



## SaSaEN

Out an about with my K25 geranium Togo
Have a nice day everyone and thanks for letting me share ❤️


----------



## Alexa67

SaSaEN said:


> Out an about with my K25 geranium Togo
> Have a nice day everyone and thanks for letting me share ❤️


Oh what a cutie 
And Geranium is such a great color, I know 
And your picture show how great it goes even with winter clothes


----------



## petpringles

SaSaEN said:


> Out an about with my K25 geranium Togo
> Have a nice day everyone and thanks for letting me share ❤️


Stunning... you carry that K so well!  A head turner!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous collection...Really- all are TDF...you have truly exquisite taste!



Thank you so much for your sweet words [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## peppers90

Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine


----------



## PurseOnFleek

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384


Cute! I love the 25cm its a great evening bag too


----------



## peppers90

PurseOnFleek said:


> Cute! I love the 25cm its a great evening bag too



Thank you so much PurseOnFleek!  I'm very pleased with this lil B


----------



## Melbee

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384


Beautiful red B. You look stunning!


----------



## Melbee

Did a little shopping while on vacation in Miami. A rouge tomate mini dog studded paired with a mini dog double tour. Fell in love with the mixed metals.


----------



## peppers90

Melbee said:


> Beautiful red B. You look stunning!



Thank you Melbee!!


----------



## Croisette7

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384


Fabulous *peppers!*


----------



## Blairbass

Rami00 said:


> Hermès tie and B30 in action. Happy Valentine's Day everyone


Fabulous shoes!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jemk927

I finally get to add some action shots - first night out with my new B30 in étoupe with PHW. So excited! [emoji38]


----------



## Tonimichelle

jemk927 said:


> I finally get to add some action shots - first night out with my new B30 in étoupe with PHW. So excited! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3610575
> View attachment 3610576


It's gorgeous and your outfit goes beautifully


----------



## jemk927

Tonimichelle said:


> It's gorgeous and your outfit goes beautifully



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jemk927 said:


> I finally get to add some action shots - first night out with my new B30 in étoupe with PHW. So excited! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3610575
> View attachment 3610576



So pretty!!! Your outfit looks lovely as does your etoupe B30, *jem*!


----------



## rainneday

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384



Simply stunning, Peppers! May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## minimonkey18

jemk927 said:


> I finally get to add some action shots - first night out with my new B30 in étoupe with PHW. So excited! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3610575
> View attachment 3610576



Wonderful!!! B30 Etoupe/phw...takes my breath away every time!!! THE perfect neutral IMO


----------



## Alexa67

jemk927 said:


> I finally get to add some action shots - first night out with my new B30 in étoupe with PHW. So excited! [emoji38]
> View attachment 3610575
> View attachment 3610576



Congrat on your wonderful new B. Etoupe is so stunning  I like on this colors that is elegant and sportiv just depending which clothes you choose.


----------



## westcoastgal

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384


Very glamorous!


----------



## Melbee

SaSaEN said:


> Out an about with my K25 geranium Togo
> Have a nice day everyone and thanks for letting me share ❤️


Such a stunning red Kelly!


----------



## Melbee

jemk927 said:


> I finally get to add some action shots - first night out with my new B30 in étoupe with PHW. So excited! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3610575
> View attachment 3610576


Beautiful new B. Such gorgeous pics!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## rainypop

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3610825



Nice. What color is your b?


----------



## Hermes Only

Croisette7 said:


> Looking fabulous, as always, *Hermes Only!*
> A very nice pic with Kantha CSGM and Bolide, *bobkat!*


 Thank You. You have fabulous style as well!!



Oryx816 said:


> Hermesonly, not only do you always look so well put together but it comes across as effortless, which I love.  As I mentioned here recently, I am a white pants fanatic so I especially love these pics!  [emoji173]


 Thank You for your sweet compliment.. I truly appreciate it. .. and I'm so loving your Tohubohu Pouch.. its Super Chic!!


----------



## Melbee

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3610825


Gorgeous pic. Love!


----------



## renet

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384



Oh love the pop color of your bag and your skirt! Overall, you look fabulous! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3610825



Gorgeous B! [emoji6][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## mcpro

rainypop said:


> Nice. What color is your b?



It's black .. for some reason it's [emoji102] like dark blue today .. I guess because of my twilly...[emoji15]

Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## mcpro

renet said:


> Gorgeous B! [emoji6][emoji106][emoji7]



Thank you renet  [emoji8]


----------



## PriShuang

Went shopping with my blue hydra lindy in evercolor.


----------



## Hermezzy

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384


beautifully put together ensemble- the epitome of taste and refinement


----------



## Hermezzy

jemk927 said:


> I finally get to add some action shots - first night out with my new B30 in étoupe with PHW. So excited! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3610575
> View attachment 3610576


Gorgeous...a neutral masterpiece


----------



## Kyokei

I apologize in advance for all the pictures of my new B I'll be posting here
I'm in love 
Shoes, scarf, and watch and jewelry (that rode up my sleeves mostly for this picture) are also H.


----------



## Nui

Me with L30 Blue nuit and Rodeo GM in rose sakura [emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## cafecreme15

Nui said:


> View attachment 3611010
> 
> 
> Me with L30 Blue nuit and Rodeo GM in rose sakura [emoji13][emoji13]


Beautiful bag! But as a side note, who makes the trousers? They are so chic and unique!


----------



## mcpro

Melbee said:


> Gorgeous pic. Love!



Thank you[emoji8] Pix taken by hubby..


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Kyokei said:


> I apologize in advance for all the pictures of my new B I'll be posting here
> I'm in love
> Shoes, scarf, and watch and jewelry (that rode up my sleeves mostly for this picture) are also H.



Love your outfit and B. If your leather jackets my IRO?
Thanks!


----------



## Kyokei

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Love your outfit and B. If your leather jackets my IRO?
> Thanks!


Yes it is!


----------



## letshop

PriShuang said:


> Went shopping with my blue hydra lindy in evercolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610922



So beautiful


----------



## tafleischer

Icyss said:


> Playing in my closet today[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590344


What a lovely vision[emoji253] [emoji253] [emoji176] [emoji176]


----------



## DreamingPink

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384



Love love your outfit from head to toe especially the dress, nice!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Alexa67

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3610825


Dear mcpro, all in black with just a color dot thats so stylish.


----------



## Nui

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful bag! But as a side note, who makes the trousers? They are so chic and unique!



Thank you for your compliment[emoji4]. The trousers are from Pleats please Issey Miyake


----------



## PriShuang

letshop said:


> So beautiful



Thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## suziez

Melbee said:


> Did a little shopping while on vacation in Miami. A rouge tomate mini dog studded paired with a mini dog double tour. Fell in love with the mixed metals.


beautiful.  don't u love the miami store??!!!!!!


----------



## mcpro

Alexa67 said:


> Dear mcpro, all in black with just a color dot thats so stylish.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Melbee

suziez said:


> beautiful.  don't u love the miami store??!!!!!!


Thank you! Such a fabulous store. I don't think I've ever been to a Hermes that carried so much color!  I'm so jealous of everyone who has Miami as their home store. That whole area was beautiful!


----------



## Melbee

Kyokei said:


> I apologize in advance for all the pictures of my new B I'll be posting here
> I'm in love
> Shoes, scarf, and watch and jewelry (that rode up my sleeves mostly for this picture) are also H.


Such a beautiful pic!  You look fabulous!


----------



## Gwapa30

Ms BE and Ms RA on vacation[emoji267][emoji295]️[emoji295]️


----------



## mcpro

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3611493
> 
> Ms BE and Ms RA on vacation[emoji267][emoji295]️[emoji295]️



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I die in your BE!!!!!


----------



## peppers90

renet said:


> Oh love the pop color of your bag and your skirt! Overall, you look fabulous! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]





Hermezzy said:


> beautifully put together ensemble- the epitome of taste and refinement





MiniNavy said:


> Love love your outfit from head to toe especially the dress, nice!



Thank you so much for your compliments renet, Hermezzy and MiniNavy!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3610825


Love the bi-color rodeo !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384


Gorgeous !!  Such happy colors to brighten my day.  It has been raining non-stop here in Seattle.


----------



## Hermezzy

PriShuang said:


> Went shopping with my blue hydra lindy in evercolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610922


Absolutely gorgeous....like it is its own source of light..


----------



## Hermezzy

Kyokei said:


> I apologize in advance for all the pictures of my new B I'll be posting here
> I'm in love
> Shoes, scarf, and watch and jewelry (that rode up my sleeves mostly for this picture) are also H.


Ultra-chic and very stylish!


----------



## Hermezzy

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3611493
> 
> Ms BE and Ms RA on vacation[emoji267][emoji295]️[emoji295]️



These bags are just heavenly...visions of perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xiaoxiao

My travel companions...


----------



## peppers90

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous !!  Such happy colors to brighten my day.  It has been raining non-stop here in Seattle.



Thank you so much chkpf!! We usually get snow,  but we have had a lot of rain this winter too


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.

Island vibe! 

http://


----------



## Rouge H

Amazing....have a fun trip❤


----------



## Newchanel




----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!


Love everything you're wearing here Vigee! You look fabulous, and you picked the perfect bag to accompany you on our southern vacation. Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!
> 
> http://



You look absolutely stunning my dear! Beautiful look[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## petpringles

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!


Fabulosity just went through the roof VigeeLeBrun!  You carry H so effortlessly!


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!


Perfect holiday look! Have a fabulous time


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks ladies and gents, and I mean you, petpringles! We are having a great time and more pics to follow! 

Love the island life [emoji907][emoji267][emoji295]️[emoji97]


----------



## suziez

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!


love this look


----------



## Gwapa30

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!
> 
> http://



Beautiful[emoji8]


----------



## Happywifey

Not really an action shot.
B30 Bleu Nuit


----------



## littleblackbag

Happywifey said:


> View attachment 3612535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really an action shot.
> B30 Bleu Nuit


Love this colour!


----------



## Happywifey

littleblackbag said:


> Love this colour!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pursesandposes

jemk927 said:


> I finally get to add some action shots - first night out with my new B30 in étoupe with PHW. So excited! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3610575
> View attachment 3610576



You (and your new B) look stunning! 



mcpro said:


> View attachment 3610825



Love all of the details here!



PriShuang said:


> Went shopping with my blue hydra lindy in evercolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610922



That blue...



Kyokei said:


> I apologize in advance for all the pictures of my new B I'll be posting here
> I'm in love
> Shoes, scarf, and watch and jewelry (that rode up my sleeves mostly for this picture) are also H.



No apologies! Keep 'em coming! You look great!



Nui said:


> View attachment 3611010
> 
> 
> Me with L30 Blue nuit and Rodeo GM in rose sakura [emoji13][emoji13]



Bleu nuit is one of my absolute favourite colours. Just gorgeous.



Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3611493
> 
> Ms BE and Ms RA on vacation[emoji267][emoji295]️[emoji295]️



My god - that BE!!!  Is this in epsom leather?


----------



## pursesandposes

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!



Love the bright pops of red here! 



Newchanel said:


> View attachment 3612179



Gorgeous Lindy! Lovely shade of red!



Happywifey said:


> View attachment 3612535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really an action shot.
> B30 Bleu Nuit



Sighh....more beautiful bleu nuit to admire! Love this shade!


----------



## pursesandposes

I know I've remarked upon this fact before, but goodness does this thread move FAST! Hope I was able to catch up on most of the latest posts here and thought I'd share a shot from this weekend: grey on grey on grey (with my B30 in etain). 

Thanks for letting me share! x


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love the bi-color rodeo !!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Hermezzy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!


A vision of perfection, as always, dear Vigee!


----------



## Hermezzy

pursesandposes said:


> I know I've remarked upon this fact before, but goodness does this thread move FAST! Hope I was able to catch up on most of the latest posts here and thought I'd share a shot from this weekend: grey on grey on grey (with my B30 in etain).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3612560


Very sophisticated and elegant...


----------



## Ruedubac

pursesandposes said:


> I know I've remarked upon this fact before, but goodness does this thread move FAST! Hope I was able to catch up on most of the latest posts here and thought I'd share a shot from this weekend: grey on grey on grey (with my B30 in etain).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3612560


Beautiful ensemble. Have you used that bag in warm weather yet?
I have the same etain color Birkin which I just got 3 months ago. but have not used it yet. I wonder if the straps need twillies to prevent discoloration from handling it in warm weather?


----------



## MochaCake

pursesandposes said:


> I know I've remarked upon this fact before, but goodness does this thread move FAST! Hope I was able to catch up on most of the latest posts here and thought I'd share a shot from this weekend: grey on grey on grey (with my B30 in etain).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3612560


Looks like a professional photo shoot.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

peppers90 said:


> Recently joined the 25cm club with Capucine
> 
> View attachment 3610385
> View attachment 3610384


 
The baby sister of my Capucine B30 ! Looks gorgeous on you dear! Or to be more accurate, you make it look so gorgeous !!
It seems that Capucine is back


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

jemk927 said:


> I finally get to add some action shots - first night out with my new B30 in étoupe with PHW. So excited! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3610575
> View attachment 3610576



Beautiful! ! étoupe is on my top 3 list


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Kyokei said:


> I apologize in advance for all the pictures of my new B I'll be posting here
> I'm in love
> Shoes, scarf, and watch and jewelry (that rode up my sleeves mostly for this picture) are also H.



Soo beautiful and stylish! Love how the scarf goes perfectly with the bag. I always see twilly's being matched to the bag but not scarves. Is the colour Colvert? You wear it SO well


----------



## Kyokei

pursesandposes said:


> You (and your new B) look stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Love all of the details here!
> 
> 
> 
> That blue...
> 
> 
> 
> No apologies! Keep 'em coming! You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu nuit is one of my absolute favourite colours. Just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> My god - that BE!!!  Is this in epsom leather?



Thank you so much!



Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Soo beautiful and stylish! Love how the scarf goes perfectly with the bag. I always see twilly's being matched to the bag but not scarves. Is the colour Colvert? You wear it SO well



Thank you!! When I got my Kelly, I briefly tried to match twillies to it, but decided I prefer it as is and instead bought a lot of matching scarves. This trend kind of continued with each bag.... Funnily enough, I had the scarf before the B for this one!

Yes, it's Colvert. Quickly becoming one of my favorite H colors.


----------



## shyla14

My B35 Gris Perle swift is work ready. I am soooo in love with this bag.


----------



## 30gold

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!
> SIMPLY STUNNING!


----------



## renet

Attending back to back meetings today. With the gorgeous H goodies, I know my day is going to be great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro

renet said:


> Attending back to back meetings today. With the gorgeous H goodies, I know my day is going to be great!
> View attachment 3613678




enjoy your day!! love everything!!!


----------



## rhm

Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks. 

I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel

I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)




To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks.
> 
> I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel
> 
> I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3613730
> 
> 
> To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3613732



Oh my goodness. You have that cardigan. I love it. Perfect packing.


----------



## MochaCake

rhm said:


> Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks.
> 
> I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel
> 
> I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3613730
> 
> 
> To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3613732


That cardigan!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

rhm said:


> Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks.
> 
> I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel
> 
> I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3613730
> 
> 
> To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3613732



Love it all!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

shyla14 said:


> My B35 Gris Perle swift is work ready. I am soooo in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3613488
> View attachment 3613489


Dreamy....a fantasia...like it's from another time/world.  Gorgeous pics...your sense of style is exquisite


----------



## Hermezzy

renet said:


> Attending back to back meetings today. With the gorgeous H goodies, I know my day is going to be great!
> View attachment 3613678


Very classy and so chic.  Don't they just somehow make meetings and busy day that much more bearable?


----------



## Hermezzy

rhm said:


> Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks.
> 
> I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel
> 
> I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3613730
> 
> 
> To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3613732


You are well equipped to be right at home at these stunning shows- really beautiful selections!


----------



## tabbi001

rhm said:


> Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks.
> 
> I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel
> 
> I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3613730
> 
> 
> To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3613732


Love the cardigan!!! And the bags of course


----------



## juzluvpink

When there are just too much work, take a breather and turn around to admire...



Simple beauty, no charms except for clouchette on Ms Etain.


----------



## renet

Hermezzy said:


> Very classy and so chic.  Don't they just somehow make meetings and busy day that much more bearable?



Thank you Hermezzy!  Yeah they made my long busy day so much more bearable. [emoji4]


----------



## tabbi001

juzluvpink said:


> When there are just too much work, take a breather and turn around to admire...
> View attachment 3614134
> 
> Simple beauty, no charms except for clouchette on Ms Etain.


I love your twillies! Are they new this season? It's so perfect with your etain B!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

rhm said:


> Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks.
> 
> I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel
> 
> I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3613730
> 
> 
> To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3613732



I love the bags and your outfit! You are sooo prepared for show!!


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> enjoy your day!! love everything!!!



Thank you, mcpro!  Though today's meeting was slightly tough but they still made my day so much better. [emoji4]

Thank you All who liked my post. [emoji6][emoji5]


----------



## Melbee

rhm said:


> Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks.
> 
> I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel
> 
> I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3613730
> 
> 
> To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3613732


You are going to look fabulous!  Have a great trip and enjoy the shows...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThierryH

Ladies and Gents, it's always a great pleasure to see all your adorable treasures in this thread. Many thanks to all for sharing so many lovely pics. 
Haven't posted here in quite some time, today my 18 yrs old birdie went to my fav Cafe with me.


----------



## JolieS

ThierryH said:


> Ladies and Gents, it's always a great pleasure to see all your adorable treasures in this thread. Many thanks to all for sharing so many lovely pics.
> Haven't posted here in quite some time, today my 18 yrs old birdie went to my fav Cafe with me.


She looks faultless! I'd want her by my side too.


----------



## periogirl28

Throwback Thursday, a week ago in the Caribbean.  Hermes S/S 2017 silk cady wrap dress and sandals. Sneaking in a pic of the beach for those of us who need it!


----------



## chica727

periogirl28 said:


> Throwback Thursday, a week ago in the Caribbean.  Hermes S/S 2017 silk cady wrap dress and sandals. Sneaking in a pic of the beach for those of us who need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614524
> 
> View attachment 3614525


I LOVE the dress. Do you mind sharing a mod photo from the front? Is it faux wrap? TIA!


----------



## periogirl28

chica727 said:


> I LOVE the dress. Do you mind sharing a mod photo from the front? Is it faux wrap? TIA!


It's a faux wrap, only at the back. The front is just plain. I know it also comes in black


----------



## PJW5813

ThierryH said:


> Ladies and Gents, it's always a great pleasure to see all your adorable treasures in this thread. Many thanks to all for sharing so many lovely pics.
> Haven't posted here in quite some time, today my 18 yrs old birdie went to my fav Cafe with me.



Beautiful; enhanced by the patina of 18yrs? the gradations in colour and tone are so rich.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Another one from St barth, off to dinner  H in island action! 

View attachment 3614739


----------



## atelierforward

rhm said:


> Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks.
> 
> I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel
> 
> I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3613730
> 
> 
> To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3613732


So jealous you get to attend Hermes and Celine shows. Sure to be a wonderful trip! Love the rouge grenat!!


----------



## renet

Red, relax day for me and its going to be weekend soon! Happy Friday!

RG Bearn and Charniere and poppy red Ostia (not pictured).


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> View attachment 3614823
> 
> Red, relax day for me and its going to be weekend soon! Happy Friday!
> 
> RG Bearn and Charniere and poppy red Ostia (not pictured).



Wow![emoji173]
Love the reds on you!  I didn't know you had a red hinged bracelet.  It is gorgeous!  And it complements the Bearn marvelously!  Have a terrific weekend!


----------



## Monique1004

tabbi001 said:


> I love your twillies! Are they new this season? It's so perfect with your etain B!



I believe it's from two seasons ago but you can still find it if you're lucky.


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> Wow![emoji173]
> Love the reds on you!  I didn't know you had a red hinged bracelet.  It is gorgeous!  And it complements the Bearn marvelously!  Have a terrific weekend!



Yes! I forgot about this RG Charniere till my SA told me the only Bearn with permabrass ghw in their warehouse is RG. While I was hesitating, I remembered I have this bracelet and told her to transfer this wallet. [emoji13][emoji7] And so they became a pair! [emoji7]


----------



## westcoastgal

VigeeLeBrun your sandals are great with that outfit.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

A joyful day everyday! Get H!


----------



## tabbi001

Monique1004 said:


> I believe it's from two seasons ago but you can still find it if you're lucky.
> 
> View attachment 3614873



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## westcoastgal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Another one from St barth, off to dinner  H in island action!
> 
> View attachment 3614739





Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> A joyful day everyday! Get H!


looking good!!


----------



## **Chanel**

My Etain B. is feeling hungry today. Almost swallowed my newest Chanel bag, I was just in time to save it  .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^Chanel, you know how much I love Etain ~ a fav of mine. ~ and yours is gorgeous. Great pics!! I love how you fill up your B bc I do the same!


----------



## westcoastgal

**Chanel** said:


> My Etain B. is feeling hungry today. Almost swallowed my newest Chanel bag, I was just in time to save it  .


That's hysterical!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

westcoastgal said:


> looking good!!


Thank you


----------



## audreylita

On our way to puppy training class with my 30 cm bleu obscure with tosca interior SO.


----------



## thyme

**Chanel** said:


> My Etain B. is feeling hungry today. Almost swallowed my newest Chanel bag, I was just in time to save it  .



beautiful bags! 



audreylita said:


> On our way to puppy training class with my 30 cm bleu obscure with tosca interior SO.



simply adorable...puppy training class? ..what do they teach?


----------



## scarlet555

audreylita said:


> On our way to puppy training class with my 30 cm bleu obscure with tosca interior SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615352



bleu obscure sounds like a beautiful blue, i'm into the bleu nuit, graphite, darks with hues!  You B is beautiful and your dog is so cute!


----------



## **Chanel**

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^Chanel, you know how much I love Etain ~ a fav of mine. ~ and yours is gorgeous. Great pics!! I love how you fill up your B bc I do the same!



Thank you dear *Vigee *! Etain is definitely a fav of mine too - so easy to wear and a perfect neutral. Also, this Etain B is special to me because it was one of those meant to be bags. This bag found me, totally unexpected during the holiday season last year .  And yes, 30 B has enough room for me to fill it up and is definitely my favorite B size. I only have one 35 B which I also love, but it sometimes feels like luggage .




audreylita said:


> On our way to puppy training class with my 30 cm bleu obscure with tosca interior SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615352



Your SO Birkin is beautiful, but your adorable pup steals the show here .


----------



## Serva1

juzluvpink said:


> When there are just too much work, take a breather and turn around to admire...
> View attachment 3614134
> 
> 
> Simple beauty, no charms except for clouchette on Ms Etain.



So pretty and perfect with the twilly [emoji173]


----------



## Melbee

audreylita said:


> On our way to puppy training class with my 30 cm bleu obscure with tosca interior SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615352


Beautiful B and your baby is gorgeous!  Hope class went well.


----------



## Melbee

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> A joyful day everyday! Get H!


Those red jeans are killer. You look absolutely fabulous in them!


----------



## bagalogist

audreylita said:


> On our way to puppy training class with my 30 cm bleu obscure with tosca interior SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615352


Such Cute puppy. 
Any idea how's blue obscure compared to blue nuit?


----------



## PursePassionLV

**Chanel** said:


> My Etain B. is feeling hungry today. Almost swallowed my newest Chanel bag, I was just in time to save it  .



love it!! I know how she feels!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Waiting patiently to see the dermatologist. [emoji41]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MochaCake

PursePassionLV said:


> View attachment 3615484
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently to see the dermatologist. [emoji41]


Oh how lovely, both your Kelly and rodeo!


----------



## MochaCake

PursePassionLV said:


> View attachment 3615484
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently to see the dermatologist. [emoji41]


May I know the size of your Kelly?


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:


> On our way to puppy training class with my 30 cm bleu obscure with tosca interior SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615352



So adorable! And the bag is fabulous. [emoji177]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Melbee said:


> Those red jeans are killer. You look absolutely fabulous in them!


Thank you very much Melbee (^ ^)


----------



## Alexa67

**Chanel** said:


> My Etain B. is feeling hungry today. Almost swallowed my newest Chanel bag, I was just in time to save it  .


Funny picture and so beautiful bags, both. Love both of them


----------



## Keren16

suziez said:


> beautiful.  don't u love the miami store??!!!!!!



I live in the Miami area & shop at the store. The SA's are VERY nice & accommodating.


----------



## Keren16

Melbee said:


> Did a little shopping while on vacation in Miami. A rouge tomate mini dog studded paired with a mini dog double tour. Fell in love with the mixed metals.



Beautiful pairing & looks terrific on your wrist [emoji7][emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

**Chanel** said:


> My Etain B. is feeling hungry today. Almost swallowed my newest Chanel bag, I was just in time to save it  .



They look great together [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Creative combination [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tabbi001

audreylita said:


> On our way to puppy training class with my 30 cm bleu obscure with tosca interior SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615352


Your puppy is the cutest!!! Love the bag of course 



PursePassionLV said:


> View attachment 3615484
> 
> 
> Waiting patiently to see the dermatologist. [emoji41]


The kelly deserves its own chair


----------



## snowbuns

Out and about with Gris Mouette 35 verso B in Garosu-gil 






Geranium b35 ghw 
In seongsu-dong





...and with me while I practice piano


----------



## **Chanel**

snowbuns said:


> Out and about with Gris Mouette 35 verso B in Garosu-gil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium b35 ghw
> In seongsu-dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and with me while I practice piano



Beautiful bags and you look fabulous !


----------



## MochaCake

snowbuns said:


> Out and about with Gris Mouette 35 verso B in Garosu-gil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium b35 ghw
> In seongsu-dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and with me while I practice piano


You and your Birkins look fab!!!


----------



## Nahreen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> On my way to the islands a few days ago, only taking my RC B30 GHW this trip.
> 
> Island vibe!
> 
> http://



You look great VigeeLe. I like the matching shoes.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> Throwback Thursday, a week ago in the Caribbean.  Hermes S/S 2017 silk cady wrap dress and sandals. Sneaking in a pic of the beach for those of us who need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614524
> 
> View attachment 3614525



Gorgous. I long for nice weather. Minus 5 degrees Celcius here today.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

B30 with me when doing some errands at my local department store in Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3615972
> 
> 
> B30 with me when doing some errands at my local department store in Stockholm, Sweden.



You look great TgP, that ghw really gives an extra bling to your outfit. Love the boots too [emoji7]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> You look great TgP, that ghw really gives an extra bling to your outfit. Love the boots too [emoji7]



Thank you very much Serva![emoji4] Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## chica727

snowbuns said:


> Out and about with Gris Mouette 35 verso B in Garosu-gil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium b35 ghw
> In seongsu-dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and with me while I practice piano


Love, love, love it.


----------



## Alexa67

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3615972
> 
> B30 with me when doing some errands at my local department store in Stockholm, Sweden.


Looks all so great and your B makes the neutral look perfect  may I ask for your size (cm are fine, because I'm also located in Europe),  because I'm thinking about a etoupe Birkin in 30.


----------



## Alexa67

snowbuns said:


> Out and about with Gris Mouette 35 verso B in Garosu-gil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium b35 ghw
> In seongsu-dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and with me while I practice piano



Both are wonderful  I'm a real geranium fan and even for the B it's such a great and vibrant color.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Alexa67 said:


> Looks all so great and your B makes the neutral look perfect  may I ask for your size (cm are fine, because I'm also located in Europe),  because I'm thinking about a etoupe Birkin in 30.



Thank you![emoji4] Of course, I'm 160 cm and 30 feels like the perfect size for my lifestyle. Larger bags just bump into everything for me![emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3615972
> 
> 
> B30 with me when doing some errands at my local department store in Stockholm, Sweden.


You look nice ThingumyPoppy. Hope you are enjoying the shopping trip.


----------



## Alexa67

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you![emoji4] Of course, I'm 160 cm and 30 feels like the perfect size for my lifestyle. Larger bags just bump into everything for me![emoji1]


Thanks, so it's not really to compare, because I'm 173. Thats why I like the Kelly's more they are not so deep and look not so big. I'm waiting for a B in 35 and after this perhaps I can better decide which size I'll take for the next in etoupe.


----------



## juzluvpink

Alexa67 said:


> Thanks, so it's not really to compare, because I'm 173. Thats why I like the Kelly's more they are not so deep and look not so big. I'm waiting for a B in 35 and after this perhaps I can better decide which size I'll take for the next in etoupe.



I'm 170cm and I prefer B30 because of the weight. B30 looks ok handheld. But may look a tat small on the arm. For reference I'm not slim built. So if you are slim built B30 will be perfect.


----------



## Alexa67

juzluvpink said:


> I'm 170cm and I prefer B30 because of the weight. B30 looks ok handheld. But may look a tat small on the arm. For reference I'm not slim built. So if you are slim built B30 will be perfect.


Thank you too for your feedback. Yes I think also on the arm it could look a bit to small. My frame is to compare with  thingumypoppy. Oh really it's not so easy. Hopefully in a few time, after having a B 35 I know a bit more and the decision will come easily.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> You look nice ThingumyPoppy. Hope you are enjoying the shopping trip.



Thank you! Yes, everything went just fine[emoji4]


----------



## Sapphire26

Going out for brekkie on a beautiful Saturday morning. Loving the weekends!


----------



## PursePassionLV

MochaCake said:


> May I know the size of your Kelly?



She's a 28. I just got this one for Valentine's Day and it is absolutely PERFECT. The size, weight and hands free option of the K is amazing. [emoji7] I just feel bad now for my B35 since I will probably use it more for travel now than everyday because of the weight.


----------



## audreylita

bagalogist said:


> Such Cute puppy.
> Any idea how's blue obscure compared to blue nuit?



Thank you everyone.  And she's failing puppy school terribly, it's more like having a bucking bronco on the end of a leash than a cute little 8 month old shih-tzu.

(sorry just tried to multi- quote and didn't get it right)


----------



## MochaCake

PursePassionLV said:


> She's a 28. I just got this one for Valentine's Day and it is absolutely PERFECT. The size, weight and hands free option of the K is amazing. [emoji7] I just feel bad now for my B35 since I will probably use it more for travel now than everyday because of the weight.


Oh my congrats, it certainly looks pristine! Am actually considering either the 35 or 28, thanks to your feedback, I am now leaning towards the 28 since I'm planning to use it as an everyday bag. Enjoy your beautiful K and know that I'm swooning over your rodeo.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

snowbuns said:


> Out and about with Gris Mouette 35 verso B in Garosu-gil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium b35 ghw
> In seongsu-dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and with me while I practice piano


Gorgeous bags, exquisite outfits, and what a perfect practice buddy!!! I love your taste...very elegant!


----------



## Hermezzy

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3615972
> 
> 
> B30 with me when doing some errands at my local department store in Stockholm, Sweden.


This picture is an example of neutrals done exactly right.  Beautiful!


----------



## snowbuns

**Chanel** said:


> Beautiful bags and you look fabulous !





MochaCake said:


> You and your Birkins look fab!!!





Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous bags, exquisite outfits, and what a perfect practice buddy!!! I love your taste...very elegant!



Thank you all so much 

Here is me with my rose confetti jige 
very similar outfit to previous, most of my stuff is in pre-spring dry cleaning (anyone else do that? )


----------



## prepster

audreylita said:


> Thank you everyone.  And she's failing puppy school terribly, it's more like having a bucking bronco on the end of a leash than a cute little 8 month old shih-tzu.
> 
> (sorry just tried to multi- quote and didn't get it right)



Lol!  "It is better to have tried and failed, than never to have tried at all."  Theodore Roosevelt said that.  As I think of it, he also said “When you're at the end of your rope, tie a knot and hold on.”   So clearly Mr. Roosevelt also had experience taking a Shih-Tzu to puppy school.


----------



## bobkat1991

snowbuns said:


> Thank you all so much
> 
> Here is me with my rose confetti jige
> very similar outfit to previous, most of my stuff is in pre-spring dry cleaning (anyone else do that? )


I love this picture!  You are SO elegant!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Happy Sunday.


----------



## Anchanel79

Visited my parents and awesome opportunity to take a good picture. Cherry blossoms + birkin =so pretty.


----------



## renet

Anchanel79 said:


> Visited my parents and awesome opportunity to take a good picture. Cherry blossoms + birkin =so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616750



Awesome picture! [emoji7]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Hermezzy said:


> This picture is an example of neutrals done exactly right.  Beautiful!



How nice of you, thank you very much!


----------



## Alexa67

Anchanel79 said:


> Visited my parents and awesome opportunity to take a good picture. Cherry blossoms + birkin =so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616750


That's true it looks amazing and your bag is eye candy


----------



## suziez

snowbuns said:


> Thank you all so much
> 
> Here is me with my rose confetti jige
> very similar outfit to previous, most of my stuff is in pre-spring dry cleaning (anyone else do that? )


This looks so beautiful


----------



## brendastalks001

Sapphire26 said:


> Going out for brekkie on a beautiful Saturday morning. Loving the weekends!


It perfectly fits your outfit.  lovin' the color of your bag


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Anchanel79 said:


> Visited my parents and awesome opportunity to take a good picture. Cherry blossoms + birkin =so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616750



Picture perfect! I love how your birkin matches perfectly with the background! Wonderful!


----------



## brendastalks001

rhm said:


> Not quite an action shot but while packing for my Europe trip for Paris fashion week (Leaving tomorrow for Capri first!), I thought I would share some Hermes pieces that I'll be wearing to the '17 F.W Hermes Pret-a-Porter show in 2 weeks.
> 
> I am attending 3 shows this round: Celine, Hermes, and Chanel
> 
> I am carrying 3 bags with me on this trip: Gold Kelly 32 w/ ghw & Rouge Grenat Birkin 30 w/ ghw & Black Chanel Chevron half-moon shaped clutch (Not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 3613730
> 
> 
> To the H show, I will be carrying my RG Birkin 30 along with my H Les Sangles cashmere/silk print long cardigan as shown below.
> 
> View attachment 3613732


the color of your Birkin bags best fits for all occasions.  Really very nice.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Miss Bois de Rose and I are headed to the Bahamas [emoji177]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3617036


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PursePassionLV

Mrs.Z said:


> Miss Bois de Rose and I are headed to the Bahamas [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617036



You guys look like you are ready for some fun in the sun [emoji7]have an amazing time.


----------



## petpringles

Yesterday... NYC overnight visit!  Larudee was our first stop then Hermes Madison.  Brought into a private room and shown a 35 K in Bordeaux with GHW...WOWZaa!  Too bad on her radar...had to pass (lucky me!).  Mrs. PP with he 35 B Indigo with PHW, BE CDC and blue Clic Clac and H belt in from of Larudee (70th Street) and Hermes on Madison.  Fun weekend!  Thanks for letting us share!


----------



## nicole0612

petpringles said:


> Yesterday... NYC overnight visit!  Larudee was our first stop then Hermes Madison.  Brought into a private room and shown a 35 K in Bordeaux with GHW...WOWZaa!  Too bad on her radar...had to pass (lucky me!).  Mrs. PP with he 35 B Indigo with PHW, BE CDC and blue Clic Clac and H belt in from of Larudee (70th Street) and Hermes on Madison.  Fun weekend!  Thanks for letting us share!



Your coat is stunning. I love how you mix shades of blue in you look.


----------



## azukitea

Love the indigo birkin u have there

I have a indigo Kelly and love the colour



petpringles said:


> Yesterday... NYC overnight visit!  Larudee was our first stop then Hermes Madison.  Brought into a private room and shown a 35 K in Bordeaux with GHW...WOWZaa!  Too bad on her radar...had to pass (lucky me!).  Mrs. PP with he 35 B Indigo with PHW, BE CDC and blue Clic Clac and H belt in from of Larudee (70th Street) and Hermes on Madison.  Fun weekend!  Thanks for letting us share!


----------



## **Chanel**

petpringles said:


> Yesterday... NYC overnight visit!  Larudee was our first stop then Hermes Madison.  Brought into a private room and shown a 35 K in Bordeaux with GHW...WOWZaa!  Too bad on her radar...had to pass (lucky me!).  Mrs. PP with he 35 B Indigo with PHW, BE CDC and blue Clic Clac and H belt in from of Larudee (70th Street) and Hermes on Madison.  Fun weekend!  Thanks for letting us share!



Mrs. PP looks amazing! And that BE CDC is so enabling - I thought I would like it with phw, but after seeing your pictures, I think ghw looks very nice as well .


----------



## petpringles

**Chanel** said:


> Mrs. PP looks amazing! And that BE CDC is so enabling - I thought I would like it with phw, but after seeing your pictures, I think ghw looks very nice as well .


Chanel... she told me when the SA took the BE CDC with GHW... "it made my heart skipped a bit!"   It was so sweet how she said...how can I not buy it for her... and the addiction started.  It was her first one!


----------



## petpringles

azukitea said:


> Love the indigo birkin u have there
> 
> I have a indigo Kelly and love the colour


azurite... It's her go to bag...this and her Gold B.  The leather on this Indigo is Fjord which we both can't really tell the difference with Togo.


----------



## **Chanel**

petpringles said:


> Chanel... she told me when the SA took the BE CDC with GHW... "it made my heart skipped a bit!"   It was so sweet how she said...how can I not buy it for her... and the addiction started.  It was her first one!


Aww, that's so sweet Mr. PP and you made the right decision to buy it for her as it suits her to a t - simply perrrfect .


----------



## ssv003

Modeling my new K32 Sellier at the store just before I brought her home. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## **Chanel**

ssv003 said:


> Modeling my new K32 Sellier at the store just before I brought her home. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3617766



What a nice Kelly, classic and elegant ! Suits you well! Congratulations on your new K and enjoy!


----------



## ssv003

**Chanel** said:


> What a nice Kelly, classic and elegant ! Suits you well! Congratulations on your new K and enjoy!



Your are so kind. Thank you so much Chanel! [emoji4]


----------



## pursesandposes

Hermezzy said:


> Very sophisticated and elegant...



Thank you so much!! 



Ruedubac said:


> Beautiful ensemble. Have you used that bag in warm weather yet?
> I have the same etain color Birkin which I just got 3 months ago. but have not used it yet. I wonder if the straps need twillies to prevent discoloration from handling it in warm weather?



Hi there - sorry for such a slow response (have been traveling the past few days). I just got my B about two months ago, so I haven't gotten the chance to carry it in warm weather yet, as it's still winter where I am. I'm hoping that the etain is dark enough to hide any potential discoloration! I think during warmer weather months, I'll likely be using twillies more often just to be safe (though I do prefer the look of the B without any twillies)!



MochaCake said:


> Looks like a professional photo shoot.



Oh wow! So sweet of you to say!


----------



## pursesandposes

ssv003 said:


> Modeling my new K32 Sellier at the store just before I brought her home. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3617766



Congrats on your new K! I love the look of the sellier Ks, and you wear your new bag beautifully! x


----------



## MochaCake

petpringles said:


> Yesterday... NYC overnight visit!  Larudee was our first stop then Hermes Madison.  Brought into a private room and shown a 35 K in Bordeaux with GHW...WOWZaa!  Too bad on her radar...had to pass (lucky me!).  Mrs. PP with he 35 B Indigo with PHW, BE CDC and blue Clic Clac and H belt in from of Larudee (70th Street) and Hermes on Madison.  Fun weekend!  Thanks for letting us share!


Wow! This bag is a chameleon. Very pretty indeed!


----------



## ssv003

pursesandposes said:


> Congrats on your new K! I love the look of the sellier Ks, and you wear your new bag beautifully! x



Thank you so much! You are so kind. [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Martini D & G Bar in Gustavia with RC B 30 SO


----------



## petpringles

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Martini D & G Bar in Gustavia with RC B 30 SO
> 
> View attachment 3618518


Gorgeous!  Absolutely relaxed yet oh so elegant!  mr. pp and mrs. pp are FANS!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Martini D & G Bar in Gustavia with RC B 30 SO
> 
> View attachment 3618518



Beautiful! Loooove the red accents!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

petpringles said:


> Gorgeous!  Absolutely relaxed yet oh so elegant!  mr. pp and mrs. pp are FANS!



Awww, you are so kind, petpringles. It was a vey relaxed day with lots of lux designer boutiques. Truly a shoppers paradise!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Beautiful! Loooove the red accents!



BBC, you will be so tired of my RC B30 SO, thank goodness this vacation ends tomorrow!

You really are so sweet, much appreciated. [emoji173]️


----------



## chica727

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Martini D & G Bar in Gustavia with RC B 30 SO
> 
> View attachment 3618518


@VigeeLeBrun: casual elegance personified. You are my satorial goal.


----------



## DR2014

ssv003 said:


> Modeling my new K32 Sellier at the store just before I brought her home. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3617766


OOOhhh my dream bag!!  So beautiful.  What color is it?  Thanks.


----------



## ssv003

DR2014 said:


> OOOhhh my dream bag!!  So beautiful.  What color is it?  Thanks.



Hi DR2014! Thank you so much! This is black with gold hardware.


----------



## Oryx816

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> A joyful day everyday! Get H!



Sawasdee ka!  [emoji120]

You look terrific!


----------



## Oryx816

Out to lunch with Halzan.....


----------



## atomic110

Not really 'my' H bag in action but couldn't help to share this new beauty in tri-Colour. I was told it's a new design, can be used as clutch or sling bag as it come with removable/ adjustable strap. Not my colour choices so I decided to say No (sorry ladies, I admire pink bags but it just not for me). Hope someone will bring it home soon


----------



## Oryx816

atomic110 said:


> Not really 'my' H bag in action but couldn't help to share this new beauty in tri-Colour. I was told it's a new design, can be used as clutch or sling bag as it come with removable/ adjustable strap. Not my colour choices so I decided to say No (sorry ladies, I admire pink bags but it just not for me). Hope someone will bring it home soon
> View attachment 3619083



Hmmmm....they told you this was a new design?  The Faco has been around for ages.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

atomic110 said:


> Not really 'my' H bag in action but couldn't help to share this new beauty in tri-Colour. I was told it's a new design, can be used as clutch or sling bag as it come with removable/ adjustable strap. Not my colour choices so I decided to say No (sorry ladies, I admire pink bags but it just not for me). Hope someone will bring it home soon
> View attachment 3619083



This tricolor is sooo pretty!


----------



## Alexa67

ssv003 said:


> Modeling my new K32 Sellier at the store just before I brought her home. [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3617766



So fabulous and amazing. She is pure beautiful. A dream


----------



## Alexa67

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Martini D & G Bar in Gustavia with RC B 30 SO
> View attachment 3618518


You look great on this pic and even Ms B.
But funny did you looked behind you, you kept a the views from the people behind you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

Anchanel79 said:


> Visited my parents and awesome opportunity to take a good picture. Cherry blossoms + birkin =so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616750



Stunning stunning stunning.. love those flowers!!


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3619008
> 
> 
> Out to lunch with Halzan.....



Beautiful Halzan! Is this blue nuit? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## snowbuns

Out with my Flamingo Kelly (28 size, sellier, GHW) and Sieste au Paradis cashmere shawl (140x140 cm)


----------



## pursesandposes

snowbuns said:


> Out with my Flamingo Kelly (28 size, sellier, GHW) and Sieste au Paradis cashmere shawl (140x140 cm)



You wear your bags so well! I love your flamingo K!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

snowbuns said:


> Out with my Flamingo Kelly (28 size, sellier, GHW) and Sieste au Paradis cashmere shawl (140x140 cm)



Your outfit of the day is perfect! The Kelly just matches it perfectly!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Martini D & G Bar in Gustavia with RC B 30 SO
> 
> View attachment 3618518


 Vigee, you look gorgeous, as always!! And the two women behind you look like they want to make off with your Birkin!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.


----------



## petpringles

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.
> 
> View attachment 3619342


Wow ZAA!!!  Nice shot and oh so cool!


----------



## LDDChanel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.
> 
> View attachment 3619342



Gorgeous! Love this look!


----------



## LDDChanel

Love, love, love! Beautiful bag, beautiful color! You wear it well.


snowbuns said:


> Out with my Flamingo Kelly (28 size, sellier, GHW) and Sieste au Paradis cashmere shawl (140x140 cm)


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.
> 
> View attachment 3619342


Love that shirt!! Is it a current style?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Love that shirt!! Is it a current style?



Kate, it's a Yolke Pajama top! I'm am such a fan of this new comfortable trend [emoji173]️

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Beautiful Halzan! Is this blue nuit? [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!  [emoji253]
It is actually noir.  I'm on the hunt for a lighter neutral or blue.  I have cuivre on hold so I will see if that works since I haven't yet seen cuivre IRL.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Kate, it's a Yolke Pajama top! I'm am such a fan of this new comfortable trend [emoji173]️
> 
> Hope all is well with you!


Vigee, you make it look very stylish!!


----------



## lanit

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.
> 
> View attachment 3619342


Vigee, looking gorgeous and chc on your travels!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks everyone! I am stranded on a flight from st Barth to the east coast. My poor little B has been through a lot today!


----------



## **Chanel**

snowbuns said:


> Out with my Flamingo Kelly (28 size, sellier, GHW) and Sieste au Paradis cashmere shawl (140x140 cm)


I really like your style, *snowbuns*. I remember your previous pictures, but these are absolutely fabulous as well ! You wear H. so effortless chic, I love it!




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.
> 
> View attachment 3619342


Not boring at all *Vigee*!
You look great and very relaxed. Have a safe trip back home !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

snowbuns said:


> Out with my Flamingo Kelly (28 size, sellier, GHW) and Sieste au Paradis cashmere shawl (140x140 cm)


You look gorgeous !! So we get to see you with your Kelly in action in addition to seeing those cute bunny nails.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

**Chanel** said:


> I really like your style, *snowbuns*. I remember your previous pictures, but these are absolutely fabulous as well ! You wear H. so effortless chic, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Not boring at all *Vigee*!
> You look great and very relaxed. Have a safe trip back home !



Thanks, I think that I need a lot of luck! There has been a 3 hour screw-up at the airport!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.
> 
> View attachment 3619342


RC goes so well with your lovely glow from the island.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

petpringles said:


> Yesterday... NYC overnight visit!  Larudee was our first stop then Hermes Madison.  Brought into a private room and shown a 35 K in Bordeaux with GHW...WOWZaa!  Too bad on her radar...had to pass (lucky me!).  Mrs. PP with he 35 B Indigo with PHW, BE CDC and blue Clic Clac and H belt in from of Larudee (70th Street) and Hermes on Madison.  Fun weekend!  Thanks for letting us share!


Mr. PP, it has been a while since your last post.  What a wonderful trip and Mrs. PP look fab with her BE accessories.  Please come back often.


----------



## **Chanel**

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, I think that I need a lot of luck! There has been a 3 hour screw-up at the airport!


Oh no, not fun! I can only imagine the frustration, ugh! Sending lots of luck your way dear !


----------



## petpringles

chkpfbeliever said:


> Mr. PP, it has been a while since your last post.  What a wonderful trip and Mrs. PP look fab with her BE accessories.  Please come back often.


Hahaha chkpfbeliever...hello old friend!  Been awhile...got side tracked with college responsibilities!  Oldest one in med sch and younger on on his way!  But Mrs. PP and I still are H addicts...just slowed down a bit for now!  Darn kids... suck the life out of you and your BANK Account (hermes funds)  LOL!  Still have a long way to go but we see the light on the other side of the tunnel (just hoping it's not a train!)


----------



## momasaurus

ThierryH said:


> Ladies and Gents, it's always a great pleasure to see all your adorable treasures in this thread. Many thanks to all for sharing so many lovely pics.
> Haven't posted here in quite some time, today my 18 yrs old birdie went to my fav Cafe with me.


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## ThierryH

momasaurus said:


> This is gorgeous!!



Many thanks to all who liked and/or commented on my birdie!


----------



## ssv003

Alexa67 said:


> So fabulous and amazing. She is pure beautiful. A dream



Thank you so much! [emoji8]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I have been missing for too long. I think Instagram is at fault [emoji4] glad to share my SO in action this morning.


----------



## Hermezzy

ssv003 said:


> Modeling my new K32 Sellier at the store just before I brought her home. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3617766


Looks just great on you...and love the scarf too!!


----------



## Hermezzy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Martini D & G Bar in Gustavia with RC B 30 SO
> 
> View attachment 3618518


Oh this picture makes me so badly want to be there- what a gorgeous environment.  And the B is, of course, stunning.  You look radiant, dear!


----------



## Hermezzy

snowbuns said:


> Out with my Flamingo Kelly (28 size, sellier, GHW) and Sieste au Paradis cashmere shawl (140x140 cm)


The flamingo color really brightens up the whole environment...a stunning bag...and carre!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.
> 
> View attachment 3619342


Just gorgeous.  I love the shirt!- who is that by, dear Vigee?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermezzy said:


> Just gorgeous.  I love the shirt!- who is that by, dear Vigee?



Thanks *Hermezzy*, my shirt is actually a silk pajama top by Yolke based in London. I have the entire set and love silk pjs but recently the pajama top being worn as daywear has become a trend. Infact, wearing entire pajama sets being worn out is totally on trend but I guess that I am a little too conservative to be that daring! 

Also, thanks for all the love everyone!!!


----------



## snowbuns

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Kate, it's a Yolke Pajama top! I'm am such a fan of this new comfortable trend [emoji173]️
> 
> Hope all is well with you!



Thats awesome 
I love wearing underwear and pyjamas with casual everyday outfits...like silk camisole under massive knitted cardi


----------



## snowbuns

pursesandposes said:


> You wear your bags so well! I love your flamingo K!





obsessedwhermes said:


> Your outfit of the day is perfect! The Kelly just matches it perfectly!





LDDChanel said:


> Love, love, love! Beautiful bag, beautiful color! You wear it well.





Hermezzy said:


> The flamingo color really brightens up the whole environment...a stunning bag...and carre!



You all are so sweet! Thank you very much for all your love


----------



## Luxzenith

Trying out this new curiosite necklace/ charm as a choker... pictures taken in the car as was so bored waiting for my kids on a hot day! 

Gonna try out these charms on my kelly watch strap next!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this beautiful day with my Rouge Tomate PM.


----------



## Melbee

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this beautiful day with my Rouge Tomate PM.
> View attachment 3621077


Beautiful!  You look positively stunning!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Melbee said:


> Beautiful!  You look positively stunning!!



Thank you so much Melbee!!  That is very kind of you to say!


----------



## Hermezzy

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this beautiful day with my Rouge Tomate PM.
> View attachment 3621077


That gorgeous E is the perfect accompaniment to a beautiful outfit- the size and color are just flawless on you!


----------



## Rami00

Goldie


----------



## PriShuang

My lovely blue hydra with her accessories [emoji170]


----------



## Hermezzy

PriShuang said:


> My lovely blue hydra with her accessories [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621564


Exquisite- this picture makes me smile from ear to ear...your collection is stunning!


----------



## PriShuang

Hermezzy said:


> Exquisite- this picture makes me smile from ear to ear...your collection is stunning!



Thank you so much for your kind comment dear. Hope you have a great day[emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Hermezzy said:


> That gorgeous E is the perfect accompaniment to a beautiful outfit- the size and color are just flawless on you!



That is a lovely thing to say!! Thank you!


----------



## ipodgirl

PriShuang said:


> My lovely blue hydra with her accessories [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621564



Stunning blue! And your accessories are cute cute cute!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ipodgirl

ice cream date with my K!


----------



## PriShuang

ipodgirl said:


> Stunning blue! And your accessories are cute cute cute!



Thank you so much[emoji4]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Mommy and me!


----------



## Nahreen

Just arrived to my hotel in our capital where our only H store is located. This is todays outfit. I am here to pick up some long awaited H 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
goodies.[emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

Carrying my B25 on a chilly day. Thank you for letting me share, TGIF!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rami00 said:


> Goldie



I am in love, those heels! [emoji173]

Rami, this pairing is perfection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my B25 on a chilly day. Thank you for letting me share, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3621753



Gorgeous outfit, love your coat with your B25, periogirl! [emoji169]


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous outfit, love your coat with your B25, periogirl! [emoji169]


Thank you dearest Vigee!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Anchanel79 said:


> Visited my parents and awesome opportunity to take a good picture. Cherry blossoms + birkin =so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616750



This is just gorgeous !


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

ssv003 said:


> Modeling my new K32 Sellier at the store just before I brought her home. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3617766


 
Beautiful!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Rami00 said:


> Goldie



I love your combination!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PriShuang said:


> My lovely blue hydra with her accessories [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621564



Beautiful colours!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my B25 on a chilly day. Thank you for letting me share, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3621753



I am so dreaming of a B25 now!


----------



## momasaurus

Dextersmom said:


> Heading out into this beautiful day with my Rouge Tomate PM.
> View attachment 3621077


cute outfit! (enviable warm weather also!)


----------



## LuckyBitch

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Mommy and me!
> View attachment 3621623


Lovely photo. You, and your bags, both look wonderful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gwapa30

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Martini D & G Bar in Gustavia with RC B 30 SO
> 
> View attachment 3618518



You look stunning[emoji7] The photobombers behind you are drooling  Lol


----------



## Gwapa30

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my B25 on a chilly day. Thank you for letting me share, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3621753



Beautiful[emoji8]


----------



## pinklining

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my B25 on a chilly day. Thank you for letting me share, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3621753



so chic!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gwapa30 said:


> You look stunning[emoji7] *The photobombers behind you are drooling  *Lol



*Gwapa*, lol I never noticed them in the pic or even while at the D&G Martini Bar ~ tPFers have the best eyesight!!! Now that I look at that pic again, it is really quite funny.


----------



## Rami00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am in love, those heels! [emoji173]
> 
> Rami, this pairing is perfection!


Thank you sweetheart xx


----------



## Dextersmom

momasaurus said:


> cute outfit! (enviable warm weather also!)



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

pinklining said:


> so chic!





Gwapa30 said:


> Beautiful[emoji8]



Thank you both so much!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

snowbuns said:


> Out with my Flamingo Kelly (28 size, sellier, GHW) and Sieste au Paradis cashmere shawl (140x140 cm)


Colour is gorgeous. I love your coat too!


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.
> 
> View attachment 3619342


Great outfit ~ bag and top go really well


Sarah_sarah said:


> I have been missing for too long. I think Instagram is at fault [emoji4] glad to share my SO in action this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620302


I know the feeling; Instagram takes my time away from tpf [emoji19] 


Rami00 said:


> Goldie [emoji813]


New Christian Laboutins[emoji173] they pair beautifully with your gold B . i been eyeing the flats of this style. 


PriShuang said:


> My lovely blue hydra with her accessories [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621564


Gorgeous lindy!


ipodgirl said:


> View attachment 3621584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ice cream date with my K!


That charm is adorable! 


Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Mommy and me!
> View attachment 3621623


B and Lindy [emoji3] 


Nahreen said:


> Just arrived to my hotel in our capital where our only H store is located. This is todays outfit. I am here to pick up some long awaited H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodies.[emoji1]


How did you attach your carmen to your Kelly? Through the strap ring? I get worried ill scratch the hardware putting the keyring clasp on [emoji53]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Late night shopping with the family and ... my new B30 Noir PHW [emoji7] [emoji7] yay finally have my holy grail bag[emoji16]


----------



## LovEmAll

petpringles said:


> Yesterday... NYC overnight visit!  Larudee was our first stop then Hermes Madison.  Brought into a private room and shown a 35 K in Bordeaux with GHW...WOWZaa!  Too bad on her radar...had to pass (lucky me!).  Mrs. PP with he 35 B Indigo with PHW, BE CDC and blue Clic Clac and H belt in from of Larudee (70th Street) and Hermes on Madison.  Fun weekend!  Thanks for letting us share!



Perfection!  I need that CDC in my life!  Thanks for sharing this beautiful pic and story with us.


----------



## Dextersmom

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3621981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night shopping with the family and ... my new B30 Noir PHW [emoji7] [emoji7] yay finally have my holy grail bag[emoji16]



Lovely look and if you have a moment, I would love to know the color of your Clic H.....it has a beautiful sheen to it.


----------



## Nahreen

PurseOnFleek said:


> Colour is gorgeous. I love your coat too!
> 
> Great outfit ~ bag and top go really well
> 
> I know the feeling; Instagram takes my time away from tpf [emoji19]
> 
> New Christian Laboutins[emoji173] they pair beautifully with your gold B . i been eyeing the flats of this style.
> 
> Gorgeous lindy!
> 
> That charm is adorable!
> 
> B and Lindy [emoji3]
> 
> How did you attach your carmen to your Kelly? Through the strap ring? I get worried ill scratch the hardware putting the keyring clasp on [emoji53]


Here is a picture on how it is sitting. I just used the strap closure to attach it.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

LuckyBitch said:


> Lovely photo. You, and your bags, both look wonderful.



Thank you LuckyBitch! [emoji3][emoji8][emoji173]


----------



## thyme

using my blue atoll baby b this week!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Nahreen said:


> Here is a picture on how it is sitting. I just used the strap closure to attach it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622043


Oh thats clever i thought it went around the double loop . No scratching to put that on then if on the strap clasp


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely look and if you have a moment, I would love to know the color of your Clic H.....it has a beautiful sheen to it.


Thankyou! My Clic H is a rosegold maroon glace . Goes with everything its like the colour etoupe in comparison


----------



## divya

Birkin 30 gold, Kelly belt gold epsom, Quicker sneakers


----------



## Hermezzy

Nahreen said:


> Just arrived to my hotel in our capital where our only H store is located. This is todays outfit. I am here to pick up some long awaited H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodies.[emoji1]


Gorgeous collection of H!  I love your choice of colors!


----------



## Hermezzy

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my B25 on a chilly day. Thank you for letting me share, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3621753


Beautiful, pg! Is that bleu electrique?


----------



## Hermezzy

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3621981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late night shopping with the family and ... my new B30 Noir PHW [emoji7] [emoji7] yay finally have my holy grail bag[emoji16]


Congrats to you!! It is one stunning bag!!


----------



## Dextersmom

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thankyou! My Clic H is a rosegold maroon glace . Goes with everything its like the colour etoupe in comparison



Thank you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

divya said:


> View attachment 3622688
> 
> Birkin 30 gold, Kelly belt gold epsom, Quicker sneakers


Super cute outfit [emoji106] 


chincac said:


> using my blue atoll baby b this week!
> 
> View attachment 3622467


Thats a lovely shade of blue[emoji3]


----------



## Melbee

divya said:


> View attachment 3622688
> 
> Birkin 30 gold, Kelly belt gold epsom, Quicker sneakers


Beautiful. Love your style!


----------



## Nahreen

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous collection of H!  I love your choice of colors!



Thank you Hermezzy. I like strong colours as you can see. Orange is a favourite of mine.


----------



## westcoastgal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks everyone, last pic before I leave the Island. Apologies for boring you with my RC B30 SO.
> 
> View attachment 3619342


Looking good! Cute outfit!


----------



## westcoastgal

petpringles said:


> Yesterday... NYC overnight visit!  Larudee was our first stop then Hermes Madison.  Brought into a private room and shown a 35 K in Bordeaux with GHW...WOWZaa!  Too bad on her radar...had to pass (lucky me!).  Mrs. PP with he 35 B Indigo with PHW, BE CDC and blue Clic Clac and H belt in from of Larudee (70th Street) and Hermes on Madison.  Fun weekend!  Thanks for letting us share!


Great colors!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Left the house with my B30 Noir but ended up having to wear a jacket on her as it started pouring in Sydney!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3622903
> 
> Left the house with my B30 Noir but ended up having to wear a jacket on her as it started pouring in Sydney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622904



Love your B30 noir, which leather is this? [emoji173]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your B30 noir, which leather is this? [emoji173]


Togo Leather[emoji7]  and the veining adds extra character[emoji16]


----------



## cafecreme15

Realized that I could make my behapi 3 into a choker!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

90cm and Bambou KP. Have a nice Saturday!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Out and about with my Chamonix K. Happy Weekend [emoji16]


----------



## ashlie

Rami00 said:


> Goldie



Love everything about this photo. [emoji7]


----------



## ashlie

cafecreme15 said:


> Realized that I could make my behapi 3 into a choker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623210



That's such a great idea. It looks so good!


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> using my blue atoll baby b this week!
> 
> View attachment 3622467


Love the whole outfit but am particularly taken with your necklace!


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> Out and about with my Chamonix K. Happy Weekend [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623263


Love everything, including the bag and your coat!


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> 90cm and Bambou KP. Have a nice Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3623237


Stunning look!


----------



## cafecreme15

ashlie said:


> That's such a great idea. It looks so good!


Thank you!! It literally just dawned on me this morning.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Out with my hubby to celebrate a very special occasion.  We went to a restaurant and watched Mardi Gras from the inside.


----------



## cafecreme15

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3622903
> 
> Left the house with my B30 Noir but ended up having to wear a jacket on her as it started pouring in Sydney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622904


Lovely display! May I also ask what is the brand and name of the lip gloss pictured? I've been looking for a good neutral color!


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> Love the whole outfit but am particularly taken with your necklace!



thank you *littleblackbag*! i am so happy with the necklace


----------



## starprism_7

divya said:


> View attachment 3622688
> 
> Birkin 30 gold, Kelly belt gold epsom, Quicker sneakers


Love how you built your outfit. Look very effortless but elegant. Your b30 is gorgeous!


----------



## Love_Couture

Spring is coming. Obsessed with pinks recently.  [emoji178] Or always obsessed with pinks. [emoji177] Rose azalea TPM and Jimmy high top sneakers. Thanks for letting me share. Happy weekend. [emoji178]


----------



## lynne_ross

peppers90 said:


> 90cm and Bambou KP. Have a nice Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3623237



I wear this exact scarf with my bambou Kelly - it is perfect combo! Looks great in you.


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> Goldie


Those heels are gorgeous. Love the mesh! So chic (and a great match with goldie)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## petpringles

Mrs. PP finished rounding early today...decided to play a little visit to our H store for a few tiny necessities and went to dinner...wouldn't you know it...food arrived and she gets two STAT ER consults...dinner is just not the same especially when you're eating by yourself at home!  Here, Mrs. PP with her Chèvre de Coromandel 35 Fuchsia B with Hippo cadena, Fuchsia CDC with PHW and pink medium clic clic and H belt


----------



## Hermezzy

peppers90 said:


> 90cm and Bambou KP. Have a nice Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3623237


Gorgeous- love the pop of green against this very elegant ensemble!


----------



## Hermezzy

Love_Couture said:


> Spring is coming. Obsessed with pinks recently.  [emoji178] Or always obsessed with pinks. [emoji177] Rose azalea TPM and Jimmy high top sneakers. Thanks for letting me share. Happy weekend. [emoji178]
> View attachment 3623441


Very cute and just LOVE the sneakers!  Actually wanting a pair of those for myself in the all-black variant...


----------



## Hermezzy

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3623619
> 
> 
> Mrs. PP finished rounding early today...decided to play a little visit to our H store for a few tiny necessities and went to dinner...wouldn't you know it...food arrived and she gets two STAT ER consults...dinner is just not the same especially when you're eating by yourself at home!  Here, Mrs. PP with her Chèvre de Coromandel 35 Fuchsia B with Hippo cadena, Fuchsia CDC with PHW and pink medium clic clic and H belt


Very, very elegant and so beautifully assembled...a true class act.  May I ask the design of the jacket?  Is it Chanel?  I love the sleeves!


----------



## petpringles

Hermezzy said:


> Very, very elegant and so beautifully assembled...a true class act.  May I ask the design of the jacket?  Is it Chanel?  I love the sleeves!


Hermezzy... Thanks for your lovely compliment!  It's actually Akris from Neiman Marcus but already 4 yrs old now!  The sleeves are indeed wonderful...it's my go to jacket when Ia m in a rush!  Mrs. PP here.  Thanks for being so sweet.


----------



## Gwapa30

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Gwapa*, lol I never noticed them in the pic or even while at the D&G Martini Bar ~ tPFers have the best eyesight!!! Now that I look at that pic again, it is really quite funny.



Well they were in awe since you are a stunning lady with a beautiful red bag[emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

Love_Couture said:


> Spring is coming. Obsessed with pinks recently.  [emoji178] Or always obsessed with pinks. [emoji177] Rose azalea TPM and Jimmy high top sneakers. Thanks for letting me share. Happy weekend. [emoji178]
> View attachment 3623441



Omg I love RA[emoji177] We are bag twins[emoji8] Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gwapa30

Taking out this beauty in a chilly NY day[emoji51]
Have a great weekend[emoji8]


----------



## petpringles

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3623753
> 
> Taking out this beauty in a chilly NY day[emoji51]
> Have a great weekend[emoji8]


Ultimate perfection!  A real head turner!  WOWZAA!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

divya said:


> View attachment 3622688
> 
> Birkin 30 gold, Kelly belt gold epsom, Quicker sneakers


This whole look is breathtaking! !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

petpringles said:


> Hermezzy... Thanks for your lovely compliment!  It's actually Akris from Neiman Marcus but already 4 yrs old now!  The sleeves are indeed wonderful...it's my go to jacket when Ia m in a rush!  Mrs. PP here.  Thanks for being so sweet.



petpringles, love Akris ~ one of my go-to brands. Looks beautiful on you! [emoji173]


----------



## LuckyBitch

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3623753
> 
> Taking out this beauty in a chilly NY day[emoji51]
> Have a great weekend[emoji8]


Crazily beautiful bag  I'd be terrified to take it out the front door.... Wish you happy days with this beauty


----------



## momasaurus

peppers90 said:


> 90cm and Bambou KP. Have a nice Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3623237


Love your ensemble!!


----------



## snowbuns

Geranium B & jardin anglais carré


----------



## westcoastgal

snowbuns said:


> Geranium B & jardin anglais carré


You look great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## katie~

@snowbuns : You, your birkin, your scarf are totally ravishing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

snowbuns said:


> Geranium B & jardin anglais carré



Love everything about this pic, Snowbuns! [emoji7]


----------



## Gwapa30

petpringles said:


> Ultimate perfection!  A real head turner!  WOWZAA!



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Red silk and the sunny day! I can't go wrong with that [emoji3][emoji149][emoji876][emoji162][emoji295]️


----------



## liz_

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have been missing for too long. I think Instagram is at fault [emoji4] glad to share my SO in action this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620302



Gorgeous as always!! Nice to see you here [emoji6] my IG buddy.. Instagram does that to me also there's more activity going on there.


----------



## susiana

Look who's giving me company,  while waiting for my daughter having tennis lessons [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## Giuliana

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me company,  while waiting for my daughter having tennis lessons [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624636



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Gwapa30

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me company,  while waiting for my daughter having tennis lessons [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624636



Oh wow your B  is so [emoji39] Perfect caramel


----------



## Madam Bijoux

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3623619
> 
> 
> Mrs. PP finished rounding early today...decided to play a little visit to our H store for a few tiny necessities and went to dinner...wouldn't you know it...food arrived and she gets two STAT ER consults...dinner is just not the same especially when you're eating by yourself at home!  Here, Mrs. PP with her Chèvre de Coromandel 35 Fuchsia B with Hippo cadena, Fuchsia CDC with PHW and pink medium clic clic and H belt


Mrs. PP is looking elegant as always!


----------



## peppers90

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> The baby sister of my Capucine B30 ! Looks gorgeous on you dear! Or to be more accurate, you make it look so gorgeous !!
> It seems that Capucine is back



Thanks Rosy!! Love Capucine!  Definitely an all year round color


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> Stunning look!





lynne_ross said:


> I wear this exact scarf with my bambou Kelly - it is perfect combo! Looks great in you.





Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous- love the pop of green against this very elegant ensemble!





momasaurus said:


> Love your ensemble!!



Thank you all so much for your kind words!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

peppers90 said:


> 90cm and Bambou KP. Have a nice Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 3623237


peppers90, this photo of you should be in a fashion magazine!  You, and your outfit, are breathtakingly gorgeous



snowbuns said:


> Geranium B & jardin anglais carré


Each of your photos, and outfits, are SO well composed!  You look great here!


----------



## bobkat1991

Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"


----------



## luckylove

Bobkat, you look positively radiant in your jewel toned coat and picotin!


----------



## petpringles

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"


The joy of Hermes is written all over you!  MRS. PP and I love the pics!!  Keep posting your happy H pictures bobkat1991!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## conniewe

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me company,  while waiting for my daughter having tennis lessons [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624636


Lovely Bag!!!!


----------



## hopiko

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"


You look smashing!


----------



## Keren16

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"



Beautiful!  Thank you for sharing your pics!!


----------



## Nui

Filet d'Or RG ring
Quicker sneakers
L30 Blue nuit permabrass hw


----------



## Hermezzy

snowbuns said:


> Geranium B & jardin anglais carré


Gorgeous...and love the shoes!!! Are they H?


----------



## Hermezzy

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Red silk and the sunny day! I can't go wrong with that [emoji3][emoji149][emoji876][emoji162][emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624602


Very pleasant...I like how you wear it....almost like a cape!  Very dramatic, and ofc the color is beautiful...


----------



## Hermezzy

susiana said:


> Look who's giving me company,  while waiting for my daughter having tennis lessons [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624636


That's a real stunner!!! Magical color....esp. w/the gold HW!


----------



## Hermezzy

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"


You look so happy and radiant...and I love the dalmatian Pico!  So rare these days and so striking...


----------



## ksuromax

Orange Caleche bangle and Orange H-buckle reversible belt in clemence leather


----------



## obsessedwhermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"



Lovely coordination! Your smile just made it better!! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"


Love your colour combinations and you have a beautiful smile.


----------



## JolieS

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"


Love, love, love the Dalmatian leather!


----------



## nicole0612

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"



Beautiful scarves, beautiful bag, beautiful smile, beautiful person. Thanks for sharing the photos and thanks for your sunny presence on tPF!


----------



## bobkat1991

luckylove said:


> Bobkat, you look positively radiant in your jewel toned coat and picotin!


luckylove, you are very kind!  Thank you.



petpringles said:


> The joy of Hermes is written all over you!  MRS. PP and I love the pics!!  Keep posting your happy H pictures bobkat1991!


The Joy of Hermes has infected all of us, hasn't it? Thank you, Mr. & Mrs.petpringles!  I love all your posts - it is delightful to see husband and wife having Hermes fun together!



hopiko said:


> You look smashing!


Why, thank you, hopiko!



Keren16 said:


> Beautiful!  Thank you for sharing your pics!!


Thank you Keren16.  I always get my DH to take my picture.  For some reason, looking at the picture helps me to evaluate which pieces really work together....and which don't.


Hermezzy said:


> You look so happy and radiant...and I love the dalmatian Pico!  So rare these days and so striking...


I am one of those almost always happy people.  In Hermes, I feel more "dressed", if that makes sense.



obsessedwhermes said:


> Lovely coordination! Your smile just made it better!!


Thank you, obsessedwhermes!



LuckyBitch said:


> Love your colour combinations and you have a beautiful smile.


Thank you for this nice compliment, LuckyBitch!



JolieS said:


> Love, love, love the Dalmatian leather!


Me, too!  I wanted something orange, but not too bright.  I also wanted something cream, or beige.  I  got both in one bag!!


nicole0612 said:


> Beautiful scarves, beautiful bag, beautiful smile, beautiful person. Thanks for sharing the photos and thanks for your sunny presence on tPF!


Wow!! What a sweet thing to say, nicole0612!  I am flabberasted  by your lovely compliment!


----------



## hclubfan

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"


I love your new picotin bobkat, and those scarves look wonderful with your beautiful coat. Best accessory, of course, is your lovely smile!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Melbee

ksuromax said:


> Orange Caleche bangle and Orange H-buckle reversible belt in clemence leather


Looking fabulous!


----------



## Melbee

Fun stack for today.


----------



## liz_

at the mall today [emoji4]


----------



## Melbee

liz_ said:


> View attachment 3626580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the mall today [emoji4]


So beautiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Melbee said:


> Looking fabulous!


Thank you


----------



## snowbuns

Kitty & kelly!


----------



## Melbee

snowbuns said:


> Kitty & kelly!


Fabulous pairing!  Hope you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Perplexed

my kelly 35 in etoupe and gold hardware


----------



## Kelly blossom

snowbuns said:


> Kitty & kelly!



Snowbuns, your flamingo is amazing!


----------



## atelierforward

snowbuns said:


> Geranium B & jardin anglais carré


Love the geranium. So beautiful!!


----------



## atelierforward

snowbuns said:


> Kitty & kelly!


Too cute!!


----------



## MochaCake

snowbuns said:


> Kitty & kelly!


Fun shoes and a fun color for your kelly!


----------



## princessmaggie

My first ever B ready for a day shopping in the sunny big apple! (Picked up a matching etoupe double tour today!). No new bag cousins though!


----------



## Alexa67

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3627401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever B ready for a day shopping in the sunny big apple! (Picked up a matching etoupe double tour today!). No new bag cousins though!


Oh now I see your etoupe B in full size and love her . She is great and is definitely the next on my wishlist. By the way the complete outfit is perfect, casual but special.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My icon photo. My first cafe date with my precious k32 sellier rose jaipur after scoring at fsh  I think desserts and bags are a combination for a perfect day


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Little cute k25 accompanying on my trip to Beijing. Neo boots also featured in the photo- they are the perfect travel shoe imo


----------



## princessmaggie

Alexa67 said:


> Oh now I see your etoupe B in full size and love her . She is great and is definitely the next on my wishlist. By the way the complete outfit is perfect, casual but special.




Thank you lovely! I always reach for the etoupe-something about the gorgeous neutral I just love with so many outfits! I do hope you find one super soon & then we can have a germanium K/etoupe B matching party!


----------



## littleblackbag

LovingTheOrange said:


> My icon photo. My first cafe date with my precious k32 sellier rose jaipur after scoring at fsh  I think desserts and bags are a combination for a perfect day


Couldn't agree more! Lovely bag and lovely picture. xx


----------



## MSO13

Tyger shawl and CDC marron fonce gator with rose gold HW, this is my new favorite for a while! [emoji173]️


----------



## Alexa67

princessmaggie said:


> Thank you lovely! I always reach for the etoupe-something about the gorgeous neutral I just love with so many outfits! I do hope you find one super soon & then we can have a germanium K/etoupe B matching party!



   Yes that would be funny thing


----------



## princessmaggie

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tyger shawl and CDC marron fonce gator with rose gold HW, this is my new favorite for a while! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3627453



I'm your twin on the CDC-totally unexpected color but so wonderful on! You're looking fabulous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Little cute k25 accompanying on my trip to Beijing. Neo boots also featured in the photo- they are the perfect travel shoe imo


gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tyger shawl and CDC marron fonce gator with rose gold HW, this is my new favorite for a while! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3627453


Perfection!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> Tyger shawl and CDC marron fonce gator with rose gold HW, this is my new favorite for a while! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3627453


lovely!!! great neutral outfit!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachi_fan

My trusted goldie and winter silk scarf combo , ready for work ！[emoji1320]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> Little cute k25 accompanying on my trip to Beijing. Neo boots also featured in the photo- they are the perfect travel shoe imo


The K25 can't get cuter than this !! Great travel size.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3627543
> 
> My trusted goldie and winter silk scarf combo , ready for work ！[emoji1320]


What a great way to start your work day ! Looking great.


----------



## cafecreme15

My 32mm H belt with my limited edition Gucci joy hearts Boston bag


----------



## renet

LovingTheOrange said:


> My icon photo. My first cafe date with my precious k32 sellier rose jaipur after scoring at fsh  I think desserts and bags are a combination for a perfect day



I share same sentiments! Congratulations! Gorgeous K, sweet desserts and beautiful place! You look great! [emoji41][emoji7]


----------



## haute okole

MY Evelyn with my BFF at the Pantages before Mamma Mia.


My Orange Jypsiere with a Psychic.



My Birkin before the Adele Concert at LA Live.



Black Birkin 35 at Villa Blanca. Los Vanderpump and Kyle Richards were filming Real Housewives of BH.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

haute okole said:


> View attachment 3627735
> 
> MY Evelyn with my BFF at the Pantages before Mamma Mia.
> View attachment 3627732
> 
> My Orange Jypsiere with a Psychic.
> View attachment 3627722
> View attachment 3627716
> 
> My Birkin before the Adele Concert at LA Live.
> View attachment 3627714
> View attachment 3627713
> 
> Black Birkin 35 at Villa Blanca. Los Vanderpump and Kyle Richards were filming Real Housewives of BH.


What a beautiful and diverse collection you have! Was the picture with Lisa V and Kyle taken recently? Could they already be filming the next season?


----------



## haute okole

cafecreme15 said:


> What a beautiful and diverse collection you have! Was the picture with Lisa V and Kyle taken recently? Could they already be filming the next season?


That picture was taken in August 2016.  I think they were filming for the season that we are now watching.  I don't think they have aired the day I saw them at Villa Blanca.  They were both very fan friendly.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

LovingTheOrange said:


> My icon photo. My first cafe date with my precious k32 sellier rose jaipur after scoring at fsh  I think desserts and bags are a combination for a perfect day



This is just beyond fab!! 
Just started following your gorgeous IG too


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cafecreme15 said:


> Lovely display! May I also ask what is the brand and name of the lip gloss pictured? I've been looking for a good neutral color!


Hi dear! Its bare minerals gloss called Groovy. It really is groovy! Great to wear alone or layered over liner or a matte lippy[emoji16]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3623753
> 
> Taking out this beauty in a chilly NY day[emoji51]
> Have a great weekend[emoji8]


Stunning B!


snowbuns said:


> Geranium B & jardin anglais carré


Beautiful [emoji7]


susiana said:


> Look who's giving me company,  while waiting for my daughter having tennis lessons [emoji4] [emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624636


Classic; natural barenia?


bobkat1991 said:


> Here are a couple of recent pictures which contain my new-to-me Picotin pm.  It's a Dalmation!!
> Different H around my neck....Siesta CSGM, and Pelages silk 90. Both by  Aline Honore.  I have another photo I can't find....same jacket and Picotin with my orange colorway of La Femme Aux Semelles De Vent.  DH thought it was the same scarf as my Pelages one!  I told him, " Well, it's by the same designer and in a very
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625318
> View attachment 3625323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simlar coloray, so you're not TOO far off course, dear!"


Never seen a dalmation pico! Its awesome


Nui said:


> View attachment 3625497
> 
> 
> Filet d'Or RG ring
> Quicker sneakers
> L30 Blue nuit permabrass hw


Love your Lindy


liz_ said:


> View attachment 3626580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the mall today [emoji4]


As usual loving your B and your casual YSL espadrilles. Insta buddy[emoji3] 


Perplexed said:


> my kelly 35 in etoupe and gold hardware


Love! Im hoping for this colour kelly or a gris selection for my next H bag


princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3627401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever B ready for a day shopping in the sunny big apple! (Picked up a matching etoupe double tour today!). No new bag cousins though!


Love an etoupe B!


LovingTheOrange said:


> Little cute k25 accompanying on my trip to Beijing. Neo boots also featured in the photo- they are the perfect travel shoe imo


Adorable so cute


rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3627543
> 
> My trusted goldie and winter silk scarf combo , ready for work ！[emoji1320]


A goldie is simple yet stunning


haute okole said:


> View attachment 3627735
> 
> MY Evelyn with my BFF at the Pantages before Mamma Mia.
> View attachment 3627732
> 
> My Orange Jypsiere with a Psychic.
> View attachment 3627722
> View attachment 3627716
> 
> My Birkin before the Adele Concert at LA Live.
> View attachment 3627714
> View attachment 3627713
> 
> Black Birkin 35 at Villa Blanca. Los Vanderpump and Kyle Richards were filming Real Housewives of BH.


Love all your H bags!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My B riding up front!


----------



## susiana

PurseOnFleek said:


> Stunning B!
> 
> Beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> Classic; natural barenia?
> 
> Never seen a dalmation pico! Its awesome
> 
> Love your Lindy
> 
> As usual loving your B and your casual YSL espadrilles. Insta buddy[emoji3]
> 
> Love! Im hoping for this colour kelly or a gris selection for my next H bag
> 
> Love an etoupe B!
> 
> Adorable so cute
> 
> A goldie is simple yet stunning
> 
> Love all your H bags!


Thank you PurseOnFleek.
It's Vache Natural


----------



## PurseOnFleek

susiana said:


> Thank you PurseOnFleek.
> It's Vache Natural


O lovely! It has a nice matte sheen to it. [emoji7]


----------



## dollychic

With my new Blue Atoll K28 (got it sometime ago, but was waiting for a chance to use it!) ~ love how baby blue it is!


----------



## hclubfan

haute okole said:


> View attachment 3627735
> 
> MY Evelyn with my BFF at the Pantages before Mamma Mia.
> View attachment 3627732
> 
> My Orange Jypsiere with a Psychic.
> View attachment 3627722
> View attachment 3627716
> 
> My Birkin before the Adele Concert at LA Live.
> View attachment 3627714
> View attachment 3627713
> 
> Black Birkin 35 at Villa Blanca. Los Vanderpump and Kyle Richards were filming Real Housewives of BH.


Fabulous photos!!  Love the color of your Evelyne in the first picture, and watching the Real Housewives of BH is a guilty pleasure of mine! Must have been fun meeting them!


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

Dinner time after work out with my B35 togo


----------



## SilverBen

Erin DL Cruz said:


> Dinner time after work out with my B35 togo



Wonderful picture! The 35 looks so appropriate on your frame [emoji2]


----------



## thyme

rare selfie at work...tgif!


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Wonderful picture! The 35 looks so appropriate on your frame [emoji2]



Thank you, Al. I'm not quite tall so having a 40 might not suite me.


----------



## atelierforward

haute okole said:


> View attachment 3627735
> 
> MY Evelyn with my BFF at the Pantages before Mamma Mia.
> View attachment 3627732
> 
> My Orange Jypsiere with a Psychic.
> View attachment 3627722
> View attachment 3627716
> 
> My Birkin before the Adele Concert at LA Live.
> View attachment 3627714
> View attachment 3627713
> 
> Black Birkin 35 at Villa Blanca. Los Vanderpump and Kyle Richards were filming Real Housewives of BH.


I'm not sure if I'm more excited about your Birkin and other H goodies or the fact that you met Lisa and Kyle! I'm such a RHOBH junkie.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## haute okole

I know this sounds insane, because it is, but I actually started pulling up a chair to sit with them!  I live here and then I see them on the show & Voila...we are ladies who lunch!  Anyway, I like Villa Blanca, but it is not an Hermes magnet.  If you want to see REAL Hermes, Nate & Al's on Beverly and Mare a hair salon on Wetherly.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Gear up and conquer the world!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Hermes and roses- two ways to a girl's heart ❤


----------



## renet

LovingTheOrange said:


> Hermes and roses- two ways to a girl's heart [emoji173]



Everything just looks so lovely! [emoji4]


----------



## rachi_fan

@ ADELE concert ! Her voice is A M A Z I N G[emoji33]


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> Hermes and roses- two ways to a girl's heart [emoji173]



FAAAABULOUS pic! What color is this again? [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

snowbuns said:


> Kitty & kelly!



What a fun pic, snowbuns! Love your CO flats with your K ~ such a delightful combination. [emoji173]️

If your flats are not CO, please let me know the designer, love how they wink!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LovingTheOrange said:


> My icon photo. My first cafe date with my precious k32 sellier rose jaipur after scoring at fsh  I think desserts and bags are a combination for a perfect day



This! Could it get any better in Paris? Everything about your pic is perfection! [emoji177]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LovingTheOrange said:


> Hermes and roses- two ways to a girl's heart [emoji173]



Beautiful pic of all the necessities in life ~ even your nail polish is perfection, LovingTheOrange! [emoji307]


----------



## ehy12

Blue hydra kelly sitting pretty on way to brunch


----------



## pursesandposes

ehy12 said:


> Blue hydra kelly sitting pretty on way to brunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629229



This is such an incredible shade of blue!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> rare selfie at work...tgif!
> 
> View attachment 3628426



Perfection as always, *chincac*!!


----------



## Love_Couture

First day out for lunch. [emoji259] Thanks for letting me share. [emoji178]  Happy Friday.  [emoji177]


----------



## ehy12

pursesandposes said:


> This is such an incredible shade of blue!


Thank you!! Very happy color!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Perfection as always, *chincac*!!



thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CClovesbags

Hubby's birthday dinner and lucky me, I get to post on multiple threads [emoji12]


----------



## byotch123

New Hapi bracelet with my CDC and Love.


----------



## SapphireGem

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Gear up and conquer the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628809



You're so adorable on all your photos. Is that a Lindy 34?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Snowy day selfie! Love how the Savana Dance aqua and gold matches my ski jacket. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170] Twillies, too!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

SapphireGem said:


> You're so adorable on all your photos. Is that a Lindy 34?



Thank you SapphireGem! Yes that is Lindy 34. It gives me a feminine look sometimes but it is a really cool bag.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Serious or casual?? I have been staring at these 2 bag and deciding which look do I want tomorrow!! [emoji848]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Gear up and conquer the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628809


Love this happy face !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> Hermes and roses- two ways to a girl's heart ❤


This photo looks like it comes from a magazine !! Perfection.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

dollychic said:


> With my new Blue Atoll K28 (got it sometime ago, but was waiting for a chance to use it!) ~ love how baby blue it is!


I love Blue Atoll for warmer weather.  It is really a beautiful baby blue.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

haute okole said:


> View attachment 3627735
> 
> MY Evelyn with my BFF at the Pantages before Mamma Mia.
> View attachment 3627732
> 
> My Orange Jypsiere with a Psychic.
> View attachment 3627722
> View attachment 3627716
> 
> My Birkin before the Adele Concert at LA Live.
> View attachment 3627714
> View attachment 3627713
> 
> Black Birkin 35 at Villa Blanca. Los Vanderpump and Kyle Richards were filming Real Housewives of BH.


You got a beautiful collection ! and an action pic with celebrities ?  pretty cool !! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Snowy day selfie! Love how the Savana Dance aqua and gold matches my ski jacket. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170] Twillies, too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629863



*BBC*, the Savana Dance CSGM is my favorite design this season and it looks great on you! 
Which CW is this ~ 03 by any chance?


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *BBC*, the Savana Dance CSGM is my favorite design this season and it looks great on you!
> Which CW is this ~ 03 by any chance?



Thanks so much, Vigee [emoji8][emoji254]...if I've gotta wear a ski jacket and scarf, they have to be fun ones! And yes, yes, yes - cw03! It's hard not to look at the other cws because there were several great ones, but this one was definitely the winner for me. [emoji7]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love this happy face !!



Thank you! [emoji3][emoji173]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Snowy day selfie! Love how the Savana Dance aqua and gold matches my ski jacket. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170] Twillies, too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629863


Gorgeous on you dear!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous on you dear!!!



Thank you!!! Of course you and Vigee are two of my biggest H-inspirations. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Haha I mistyped and almost went with "sinspirations". 
I am coining a new word as it is totally appropriate!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## alterego

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Serious or casual?? I have been staring at these 2 bag and deciding which look do I want tomorrow!! [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629945


YES!!! I know EXACTLY how you feel


----------



## alterego

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Gear up and conquer the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628809


Wow!! That Lindy looks great on you!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Thank you!!! Of course you and Vigee are two of my biggest H-inspirations. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Haha I mistyped and almost went with "sinspirations".
> I am coining a new word as it is totally appropriate!!!!


Yes that is totally appropriate!! We are such H-Sinners omgosh!!!
And thank you for the compliment. I'm flattered to even be in the same league as Vigs. She is my idol hahahahah xoxoxoxo Vigee!!!


----------



## yui0610

b30 in rouge grenat


----------



## snowbuns

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What a fun pic, snowbuns! Love your CO flats with your K ~ such a delightful combination. [emoji173]️
> 
> If your flats are not CO, please let me know the designer, love how they wink!



You are right, these are Charlotte Olympia ! I love them to death though they killed my feet (I have a deformity on my heels making shoes very challenging) but I used the hair dryer + thick socks method to stretch them and now theyre ok, comfy!


----------



## snowbuns

Love_Couture said:


> First day out for lunch. [emoji259] Thanks for letting me share. [emoji178]  Happy Friday.  [emoji177]
> View attachment 3629289



This is such a yummy colour! If I ever get a lindy Id love to become your bag sister


----------



## LDDChanel

haute okole said:


> View attachment 3627735
> 
> MY Evelyn with my BFF at the Pantages before Mamma Mia.
> View attachment 3627732
> 
> My Orange Jypsiere with a Psychic.
> View attachment 3627722
> View attachment 3627716
> 
> My Birkin before the Adele Concert at LA Live.
> View attachment 3627714
> View attachment 3627713
> 
> Black Birkin 35 at Villa Blanca. Los Vanderpump and Kyle Richards were filming Real Housewives of BH.



So much fun! Love your collection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Thank you!!! Of course you and Vigee are two of my biggest H-inspirations. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Haha I mistyped and almost went with "sinspirations".
> I am coining a new word as it is totally appropriate!!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes that is totally appropriate!! We are such H-Sinners omgosh!!!
> And thank you for the compliment. I'm flattered to even be in the same league as Vigs. She is my idol hahahahah xoxoxoxo Vigee!!!



*BBC *and *IF*, you two are the best ~ I look to both of you as my #HGoals and sinspirations is indeed a most appropriate word!


----------



## thyme

rouge casaque K35 and daffodils are out on a mild spring day.. !


----------



## snowbuns

It was DH's idea to take pictures in front of a giant stuffed giraffe toy, btw 
Today was first outing for my RJ 30 b  love love love the colour! 






It was my idea to go inside this toy store though ... 





Funny story, I asked DH if he could put a textbook of mine in his backpack as it doesnt fit in the 30b. He consented but looked at me weird, scratched his head and said that the book always fit in my bag very well. I told him that that was my 35 b, the red one (geranium). He scratched his head again and said he thought the two were the same bag


----------



## Perplexed

snowbuns said:


> It was DH's idea to take pictures in front of a giant stuffed giraffe toy, btw
> Today was first outing for my RJ 30 b  love love love the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my idea to go inside this toy store though ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, I asked DH if he could put a textbook of mine in his backpack as it doesnt fit in the 30b. He consented but looked at me weird, scratched his head and said that the book always fit in my bag very well. I told him that that was my 35 b, the red one (geranium). He scratched his head again and said he thought the two were the same bag



Love the pic with the giraffes! The color looks amazing and compliments your outfit really well! I think my hubby would be the same if I wore two bags of different sizes but were of a similar color family...lol!


----------



## Perplexed

LovingTheOrange said:


> Hermes and roses- two ways to a girl's heart ❤



What a gorgeous picture!! What color is your k?


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> Blue hydra kelly sitting pretty on way to brunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629229


Radiant and mesmerizing!  Incredibly kelly!


----------



## Hermezzy

BBC said:


> Snowy day selfie! Love how the Savana Dance aqua and gold matches my ski jacket. [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170] Twillies, too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629863


Love this pic- the ski jacket color is incredible!!


----------



## Hermezzy

chincac said:


> rouge casaque K35 and daffodils are out on a mild spring day.. !
> 
> View attachment 3630331
> View attachment 3630332
> View attachment 3630333
> View attachment 3630334


Just beautiful...  LOVE the necklace!  Is it Givenchy?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> Radiant and mesmerizing!  Incredibly kelly!


Thank you dear!! So sweet!


----------



## thyme

Hermezzy said:


> Just beautiful...  LOVE the necklace!  Is it Givenchy?



thank you *Hermezzy*. the necklace is from Hermes Mors de Bride range of silver jewellery.


----------



## Alexa67

chincac said:


> rouge casaque K35 and daffodils are out on a mild spring day.. !
> 
> View attachment 3630331
> View attachment 3630332
> View attachment 3630333
> View attachment 3630334



Amazing Kelly, and I like how how she stands in front of the flowers. Here they also out since a few days and it's after they grey time wonderful to see a bit color. Enjoy your beauty


----------



## thyme

Alexa67 said:


> Amazing Kelly, and I like how how she stands in front of the flowers. Here they also out since a few days and it's after they grey time wonderful to see a bit color. Enjoy your beauty



thank you *Alexa67,* agree it's great to see colours after the period of long dark days!


----------



## mcpro

First time traveling of miss Evelyne


----------



## Melbee

New arm candy!


----------



## Melbee

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3630709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time traveling of miss Evelyne


Gorgeous Evelyn!  Love!


----------



## LDDChanel

chincac said:


> rouge casaque K35 and daffodils are out on a mild spring day.. !
> 
> View attachment 3630331
> View attachment 3630332
> View attachment 3630333
> View attachment 3630334



Beautiful! I love the way you wear it!


----------



## mcpro

Melbee said:


> Gorgeous Evelyn!  Love!



Thanks dear[emoji8]


----------



## Oryx816

Enjoying Sunday with B30 Etain.


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3630862
> 
> 
> Enjoying Sunday with B30 Etain.



Oh this is a beautiful bag! Enjoy a great Sunday, Oryx! [emoji253][emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Oh this is a beautiful bag! Enjoy a great Sunday, Oryx! [emoji253][emoji7][emoji4]



Thank you dear Renet!  Sadly, I'm leaving shortly but I will return in June for the Great Sale!  [emoji322]

I am glad my SA and some lovely TPFers convinced me to try the B30 after all these years!  

Have a great weekend and hope you are enjoying some downtime, not just work! [emoji253]


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you dear Renet!  Sadly, I'm leaving shortly but I will return in June for the Great Sale!  [emoji322]
> 
> I am glad my SA and some lovely TPFers convinced me to try the B30 after all these years!
> 
> Have a great weekend and hope you are enjoying some downtime, not just work! [emoji253]



[emoji106] and I am glad you had given B a try. Hope she can also help you to house your documents as B's base is wider. 

Yeah! Today's a break for me and my husband flew over yesterday to accompany me for the weekend. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Serious..but yet joyful [emoji16]


----------



## Freckles1

My new savannah 


Would never have picked this beauty. Annie from the San Francisco store gave me the courage and I love her for it!! [emoji173]
Yes, I've had a drink or two [emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Oryx816

Savana dance charniere


----------



## Alexa67

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3630862
> 
> Enjoying Sunday with B30 Etain.



Wish you a great Sunday with this beauty.  You took a perfect choice with twilly's


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Perplexed said:


> What a gorgeous picture!! What color is your k?


 Rose Jaipur in epsom


----------



## thyme

LDDChanel said:


> Beautiful! I love the way you wear it!



*LDDChanel*, thank you!


----------



## Perplexed

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Jaipur in epsom



thanks for letting me know. it is beautiful!


----------



## Perplexed

My bolide 37 (it is a really old bag) in the color...hmm...camel I think? It is really old one of my earlier H bags. i loooove how slouchy it is. i wasn't using it for years because it got accidentally hit by a car door across the middle and turned black. i sent it for spa maybe 2 yrs ago and it came back perfect. i actually kept it aside for years when it was discolored because i was scared it couldn't be fixed and it was! i couldn't be happier!


----------



## ksuromax

Bride de Cour (with BV hobo)


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Shopping in Zara. This top was one of my purchases. Love the design of the sleeves.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermezzy said:


> Love this pic- the ski jacket color is incredible!!



Thanks so much, Hermezzy!!! I could not pass up an aqua ski jacket with gold accents...brighter IRL...was fully enabled on buying it here at TPF!


----------



## Oryx816

Alexa67 said:


> Wish you a great Sunday with this beauty.  You took a perfect choice with twilly's



Thank you but these twillys are actually temporary--I plan to use them on a black halzan.  The B30 in etain will be sporting Savana Dance twillys....




Sorry for the poor twilly skills and photography.  I just got home and I was anxious to try it on!


----------



## Meta

Took out my 90cm silks to play today. Only realized one is missing after the pic was taken and the scarves were stored away! 


De La Mer Au Ciel SS2014
Voyage de Pytheas SS2014
La Maison de Carres SS2015
Sieste au Paradis FW2015
Chacun Fait Son Nid FW2016
Sous Le Cedre
Cheval Sur Mon Carre
Pavements in 2 different cws

La Marche du Zambeze SS2016 is missing from the pic!


----------



## Rhl2987

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you but these twillys are actually temporary--I plan to use them on a black halzan.  The B30 in etain will be sporting Savana Dance twillys....
> 
> View attachment 3631230
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor twilly skills and photography.  I just got home and I was anxious to try it on!


Love these twillies!! Hope to get them soon! They look great!


----------



## Alexa67

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you but these twillys are actually temporary--I plan to use them on a black halzan.  The B30 in etain will be sporting Savana Dance twillys....
> View attachment 3631230
> 
> Sorry for the poor twilly skills and photography.  I just got home and I was anxious to try it on!



No the pic is good and the twilly is very good turned around, I usually have even a difficult fight with twilly and handle  
Yes this one match even very good. The positive thing with a neutral color, nearly all match and and with another twilly she directly looks different.


----------



## Melbee

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Serious..but yet joyful [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630932


You look fabulous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> Took out my 90cm silks to play today. Only realized one is missing after the pic was taken and the scarves were stored away!
> View attachment 3631232
> 
> De La Mer Au Ciel SS2014
> Voyage de Pytheas SS2014
> La Maison de Carres SS2015
> Sieste au Paradis FW2015
> Chacun Fait Son Nid FW2016
> Sous Le Cedre
> Cheval Sur Mon Carre
> Pavements in 2 different cws
> 
> La Marche du Zambeze SS2016 is missing from the pic!


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## annika08

A fun night out ...


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Melbee said:


> You look fabulous!



Thank you Melbee! [emoji173][emoji3][emoji8]


----------



## Rhl2987

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3631541
> 
> A fun night out ...


Love your outfit!! Are those shoes the Legend wedges?


----------



## Possum

Freckles1 said:


> My new savannah
> View attachment 3630939
> 
> Would never have picked this beauty. Annie from the San Francisco store gave me the courage and I love her for it!! [emoji173]
> Yes, I've had a drink or two [emoji12]


Spectacular!


----------



## Oryx816

Rhl2987 said:


> Love these twillies!! Hope to get them soon! They look great!





Alexa67 said:


> No the pic is good and the twilly is very good turned around, I usually have even a difficult fight with twilly and handle
> Yes this one match even very good. The positive thing with a neutral color, nearly all match and and with another twilly she directly looks different.



Thank you for your kind comments! [emoji253]


----------



## Melbee

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3631541
> 
> A fun night out ...


Gorgeous jige!  Glad you had a good night out.


----------



## LovEmAll

From this weekend.  First pic is blue agate KC and second pic is B25 GM. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## snowbuns

Went up to Buamdong (up a mountain) for quiet coffee shop date with dh and gm b!


----------



## snowbuns

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous...and love the shoes!!! Are they H?


Thank you! They are Fratelli Rossetti. Dont know if thats a well known brand, picked them up quite randomly


----------



## juzluvpink

Evelyne's maiden trip. Many thanks to DH who volunteered to carry the camera equipment so that I can bring a nice bag on holiday.


----------



## cafecreme15

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3631986
> 
> 
> Evelyne's maiden trip. Many thanks for HB who volunteered to carry the camera equipment so that I can bring a nice bag on holiday.



Beautiful!! What color is it? I am planning on purchasing an Evelyne in what I've been calling a "neutral blue" and blue agate just makes my heart sing! But I'm also trying to assemble a list of a few other gorgeous blues that I would also be happy with, and this one is stunning!


----------



## juzluvpink

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful!! What color is it? I am planning on purchasing an Evelyne in what I've been calling a "neutral blue" and blue agate just makes my heart sing! But I'm also trying to assemble a list of a few other gorgeous blues that I would also be happy with, and this one is stunning!



Hi cafecreme, she is Bleu Saint Cyrus. I find she looks like Blue Paon, but more blue, less green.


----------



## tabbi001

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3631986
> 
> 
> Evelyne's maiden trip. Many thanks to DH who volunteered to carry the camera equipment so that I can bring a nice bag on holiday.


We are twinsies on the evie


----------



## Rhl2987

snowbuns said:


> Went up to Buamdong (up a mountain) for quiet coffee shop date with dh and gm b!


So chic and such a lovely setting.


----------



## Rhl2987

LovEmAll said:


> From this weekend.  First pic is blue agate KC and second pic is B25 GM. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3631971
> 
> View attachment 3631972


Love your bags, bracelets, and groceries


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rhl2987

Yesterday it was a necessity to bundle up. Spring couldn't come fast enough.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## suziez

Freckles1 said:


> My new savannah
> View attachment 3630939
> 
> Would never have picked this beauty. Annie from the San Francisco store gave me the courage and I love her for it!! [emoji173]
> Yes, I've had a drink or two [emoji12]


It is realy beautiful.


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my Gold Evelyne Pm today and took a shot with and without my favorite Etro scarf (and Dior sandals).


----------



## thyme

Dextersmom said:


> Using my Gold Evelyne Pm today and took a shot with and without my favorite Etro scarf (and Dior sandals). ￼



Looking fab with the Evie!


----------



## LDDChanel

Rhl2987 said:


> Yesterday it was a necessity to bundle up. Spring couldn't come fast enough.  Thanks for letting me share!


I love this colour! And completely agree - Spring can't come fast enough!


----------



## pursesandposes

LovEmAll said:


> From this weekend.  First pic is blue agate KC and second pic is B25 GM. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3631971
> 
> View attachment 3631972



I think I saw this on your IG! That KC is just to die for! I love it! And the B25 is just too cute. x



snowbuns said:


> Went up to Buamdong (up a mountain) for quiet coffee shop date with dh and gm b!



You have such great style! Love how your style your Bs and Ks! That pinstripe blazer is: 



juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3631986
> 
> 
> Evelyne's maiden trip. Many thanks to DH who volunteered to carry the camera equipment so that I can bring a nice bag on holiday.



Love colour of your Evie - and that strap is amazing! x



Rhl2987 said:


> Yesterday it was a necessity to bundle up. Spring couldn't come fast enough.  Thanks for letting me share!



Love that pop of green!


----------



## pursesandposes

Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x


----------



## Melbee

pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3632473


Wow!  You look absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3632474


Love this


----------



## snowbuns

pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3632474



Looks so editorial I love how daring the combination is! Gorgeous


----------



## yui0610

another day another b in action [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3632474



You look so chic!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3632627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another b in action [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



I cannot decide if I like your birkin more or your outfit [emoji7][emoji7]. You look gorgeous!


----------



## marbella8

LovEmAll said:


> From this weekend.  First pic is blue agate KC and second pic is B25 GM. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3631971
> 
> View attachment 3631972



That KC's color is just gorgeous. What color is your nail polish, I am a sucker for blue polish.


----------



## MochaCake

obsessedwhermes said:


> I cannot decide if I like your birkin more or your outfit [emoji7][emoji7]. You look gorgeous!


+1


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dextersmom

chincac said:


> Looking fab with the Evie!



Thank you chincac!


----------



## Rhl2987

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3632627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another b in action [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


Love your bag and cape. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Rhl2987

pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3632474


Awesome look. Love the way you mix and match with your style


----------



## Nui

Me with my SLGs: compact Bearn wallet in rouge tomate ghw and Calvi in rose azalea. Accompany by my favorite pair of sneakers, Quicker[emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## Tinn3rz

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3632627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another b in action [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



I think Rouge Grenat is my favorite red! Gorgeous outfit AND bag! [emoji7] Hope to be Bag twins one day!


----------



## LovEmAll

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your bags, bracelets, and groceries



Thanks so much dear! [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## LovEmAll

Rhl2987 said:


> Yesterday it was a necessity to bundle up. Spring couldn't come fast enough.  Thanks for letting me share!


Omg!!! Is this malachite? The best green. [emoji172][emoji7][emoji172]


pursesandposes said:


> I think I saw this on your IG! That KC is just to die for! I love it! And the B25 is just too cute. x



Thanks so much my dear! [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]



pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3632474


I die....this is amazing!  Black box Kelly is such a holly grail [emoji7]


marbella8 said:


> That KC's color is just gorgeous. What color is your nail polish, I am a sucker for blue polish.



Thanks hun! It's sephora oceanic.  Such a lovely blue! [emoji170]


----------



## LDDChanel

Nui said:


> View attachment 3632741
> 
> 
> Me with my SLGs: compact Bearn wallet in rouge tomate ghw and Calvi in rose azalea. Accompany by my favorite pair of sneakers, Quicker[emoji4][emoji254]



Gorgeous! Love these.


----------



## marbella8

Thanks 


LovEmAll said:


> Omg!!! Is this malachite? The best green. [emoji172][emoji7][emoji172]
> 
> 
> Thanks so much my dear! [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]
> 
> 
> I die....this is amazing!  Black box Kelly is such a holly grail [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! It's sephora oceanic.  Such a lovely blue! [emoji170]


----------



## sharontbl76

MochaCake said:


> +1


+2


----------



## yui0610

obsessedwhermes said:


> I cannot decide if I like your birkin more or your outfit [emoji7][emoji7]. You look gorgeous!



Awww thank you so much [emoji4] your comment made my day [emoji4]


----------



## yui0610

MochaCake said:


> +1



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]thank you


----------



## yui0610

Tinn3rz said:


> I think Rouge Grenat is my favorite red! Gorgeous outfit AND bag! [emoji7] Hope to be Bag twins one day!



Thank you so much I hope you get it [emoji8][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## yui0610

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your bag and cape. Gorgeous!!



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## renet

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3632627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another b in action [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



Gorgeous outfit and of course beautiful B! Is this Rouge Grenat? [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowmeow94

A sunny day on Rodeo drive Who is also happy that spring is finally here? *me*


----------



## Nui

LDDChanel said:


> Gorgeous! Love these.



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Rhl2987

LovEmAll said:


> Omg!!! Is this malachite? The best green. [emoji172][emoji7][emoji172]
> 
> 
> Thanks so much my dear! [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]
> 
> 
> I die....this is amazing!  Black box Kelly is such a holly grail [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! It's sephora oceanic.  Such a lovely blue! [emoji170]


Yes, it's malachite  My favorite green!


----------



## Great!

Love this look! Perfect mix of classic and contemporary cool. 





pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3632474





pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3632474


----------



## yui0610

renet said:


> Gorgeous outfit and of course beautiful B! Is this Rouge Grenat? [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Yes it's rouge grenat ! Wow you can tell from thr photo! You are an expert. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## yui0610

meowmeow94 said:


> A sunny day on Rodeo drive Who is also happy that spring is finally here? *me*



You look gorgeous. What colour is your bag? Beautiful.


----------



## Mygen

It's my second time using this bag - and I bought it almost a year ago. I love the color but I do wish it was a size 30.


----------



## LDDChanel

meowmeow94 said:


> A sunny day on Rodeo drive Who is also happy that spring is finally here? *me*


Beautiful! You look so chic!


----------



## meowmeow94

yui0610 said:


> You look gorgeous. What colour is your bag? Beautiful.


Thank you dear! It's Geranium. Very beautiful and versarile I can match this baby with so many outfits


LDDChanel said:


> Beautiful! You look so chic!


Thank you, beautiful girl!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meowmeow94 said:


> A sunny day on Rodeo drive Who is also happy that spring is finally here? *me*



You look amazing and ready for Spring, *meowmeow* ~ which is simply not happening here on the East Coast!
Please ID your dress, love how femmy it is with the pom-poms on it!


----------



## atelierforward

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3632627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another b in action [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


The bag is of course gorgeous, but I'm also really loving that cape!!


----------



## atelierforward

meowmeow94 said:


> A sunny day on Rodeo drive Who is also happy that spring is finally here? *me*


Very jealous of your spring weather. I'm looking out the window at a blizzard right now. Brrrr.... Your outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## Rhl2987

Mygen said:


> View attachment 3633063
> 
> 
> It's my second time using this bag - and I bought it almost a year ago. I love the color but I do wish it was a size 30.


Love that twilly with this bag/color. Might try it with mine!!


----------



## renet

yui0610 said:


> Yes it's rouge grenat ! Wow you can tell from thr photo! You are an expert. Thank you [emoji4]



No no I'm not an expert but I have 2 Rouge Grenat H goodies and love this color very much! [emoji173]️[emoji13]


----------



## s2861301

Take my new stuffs out and go shopping on N Rodeo Dr.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pursesandposes

Melbee said:


> Wow!  You look absolutely fabulous!!



Thanks so much, lovely Melbee! x



Tonimichelle said:


> Love this



Thank you!



snowbuns said:


> Looks so editorial I love how daring the combination is! Gorgeous



D'awwwwh - so sweet of you to say! I'm glad you l liked the look! 



obsessedwhermes said:


> You look so chic!



Thank you so, so much! 



Rhl2987 said:


> Awesome look. Love the way you mix and match with your style



Thanks so much! x



LovEmAll said:


> Omg!!! Is this malachite? The best green. [emoji172][emoji7][emoji172]
> 
> 
> I die....this is amazing!  Black box Kelly is such a holly grail [emoji7]



Thanks! Sometimes I can't believe I have one! Can you believe this K is almost 20 years old!?



Great! said:


> Love this look! Perfect mix of classic and contemporary cool.



Thank you so much, so nice of you! x


----------



## yui0610

renet said:


> No no I'm not an expert but I have 2 Rouge Grenat H goodies and love this color very much! [emoji173]️[emoji13]



Hahaha I should recognise that from your profile photo !!! Our bags are twin sister then [emoji8][emoji6]


----------



## yui0610

atelierforward said:


> The bag is of course gorgeous, but I'm also really loving that cape!!



Aww thank you the coat is from Maje I love it too [emoji173]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

s2861301 said:


> View attachment 3633530
> View attachment 3633531
> 
> 
> Take my new stuffs out and go shopping on N Rodeo Dr.


Cool pics and bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3632474


Looks brand new to me.  This is a classic but yet can be worn in such a modern way.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3632627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another b in action [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


I love this color.  Can't wait to see it in real person.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

snowbuns said:


> It was DH's idea to take pictures in front of a giant stuffed giraffe toy, btw
> Today was first outing for my RJ 30 b  love love love the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my idea to go inside this toy store though ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, I asked DH if he could put a textbook of mine in his backpack as it doesnt fit in the 30b. He consented but looked at me weird, scratched his head and said that the book always fit in my bag very well. I told him that that was my 35 b, the red one (geranium). He scratched his head again and said he thought the two were the same bag


Love how the pop from your RJ !! Looks really good on you.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

s2861301 said:


> View attachment 3633530
> View attachment 3633531
> 
> 
> Take my new stuffs out and go shopping on N Rodeo Dr.



This birkin looks really special. Is it in hunter leather?


----------



## Freckles1

In Beverly Hills at The Polo Lounge


----------



## momasaurus

LovEmAll said:


> From this weekend.  First pic is blue agate KC and second pic is B25 GM. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3631971
> 
> View attachment 3631972


Love that blue agate!!!


----------



## arlv8500

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3632627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another b in action [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



Love this rouge grenat baby!


----------



## arlv8500

LovEmAll said:


> From this weekend.  First pic is blue agate KC and second pic is B25 GM. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3631971
> 
> View attachment 3631972



Can't get enough of your baby b! Heehee


----------



## arlv8500

snowbuns said:


> Went up to Buamdong (up a mountain) for quiet coffee shop date with dh and gm b!



You and you B look gorgeous!


----------



## arlv8500

weN84 said:


> Took out my 90cm silks to play today. Only realized one is missing after the pic was taken and the scarves were stored away!
> View attachment 3631232
> 
> De La Mer Au Ciel SS2014
> Voyage de Pytheas SS2014
> La Maison de Carres SS2015
> Sieste au Paradis FW2015
> Chacun Fait Son Nid FW2016
> Sous Le Cedre
> Cheval Sur Mon Carre
> Pavements in 2 different cws
> 
> La Marche du Zambeze SS2016 is missing from the pic!



Is it possible to show us what the payment scarf looks like opened up? I love the look of the tiles! And lovely collection you have!


----------



## yui0610

arlv8500 said:


> Love this rouge grenat baby!


Thank you [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ksuromax

my one and only (so far) KDE with gold hw


----------



## s2861301

Hi chkpfbeliever, Thanks a lot!!


----------



## s2861301

obsessedwhermes said:


> This birkin looks really special. Is it in hunter leather?



Yes, It's sellier Birkin in hunter leather.  The weight is only half of the usual ones, so i could easily carry it all day.


----------



## MSO13

K25 black swift waiting patiently for the store to open so we can meet a potential B sibling for her.


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> K25 black swift waiting patiently for the store to open so we can meet a potential B sibling for her.
> 
> View attachment 3634213


That's exciting MrsOwen! And that Kelly is adorable.


----------



## MSO13

hclubfan said:


> That's exciting MrsOwen! And that Kelly is adorable.



when it rains it pours with me and H, buying a bag in Paris made a 16 month Podium order arrive in the US [emoji16] but it seems the store is opening late due to snow and i have to get to work so I'll have to see it another day!


----------



## cavluv

MrsOwen3 said:


> K25 black swift waiting patiently for the store to open so we can meet a potential B sibling for her.
> 
> View attachment 3634213


Loving your new K Mrs. O!! The swift gives it a matte sheen, if that makes sense, that no other leather is like. Can't wait to see your new B as well!


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> K25 black swift waiting patiently for the store to open so we can meet a potential B sibling for her.
> 
> View attachment 3634213


Wow you're on a roll!  k25 is such a cutie! Hopefully a B comes home with her soon


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> when it rains it pours with me and H, buying a bag in Paris made a 16 month Podium order arrive in the US [emoji16] but it seems the store is opening late due to snow and i have to get to work so I'll have to see it another day!



How exciting! And disappointing.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Kitty [emoji192] in the box [emoji403]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

s2861301 said:


> Yes, It's sellier Birkin in hunter leather.  The weight is only half of the usual ones, so i could easily carry it all day.



A rare find! Beautiful!


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> when it rains it pours with me and H, buying a bag in Paris made a 16 month Podium order arrive in the US [emoji16] but it seems the store is opening late due to snow and i have to get to work so I'll have to see it another day!


What a shame! Keep repeating the words "patience is a virtue" to get through the wait! Excited to see your podium order.


----------



## MSO13

cavluv said:


> Loving your new K Mrs. O!! The swift gives it a matte sheen, if that makes sense, that no other leather is like. Can't wait to see your new B as well!





tabbi001 said:


> Wow you're on a roll!  k25 is such a cutie! Hopefully a B comes home with her soon





Pocketbook Pup said:


> How exciting! And disappointing.





hclubfan said:


> What a shame! Keep repeating the words "patience is a virtue" to get through the wait! Excited to see your podium order.



ah, they opened right after I posted so I got to see my new B. Picking it up soon, bringing a friend along to share the excitement but it's a beauty! Pics when she's home soon! Definitely a bright spot after the snowy/icy driving today!


----------



## Nahreen

MrsOwen3 said:


> ah, they opened right after I posted so I got to see my new B. Picking it up soon, bringing a friend along to share the excitement but it's a beauty! Pics when she's home soon! Definitely a bright spot after the snowy/icy driving today!



How exciting!!


----------



## Monceau

MrsOwen3 said:


> K25 black swift waiting patiently for the store to open so we can meet a potential B sibling for her.
> 
> View attachment 3634213



Your K25 is precious and the swift is really enticing!
Can't wait to see your Podium order- 16 months!?!? my PO from around that time vanished, so you are giving me hope. I wonder if we ordered the same color...I guess I shall see when you do your reveal!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monceau

this is a great bag for you, *tsrichokchaiphong,* and you look so happy carrying it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing my 32mm black swift/etoupe epsom H belt with a new Banana Republic blazer and two layered Chanel necklaces on this freezing day!


----------



## MSO13

cavluv said:


> Loving your new K Mrs. O!! The swift gives it a matte sheen, if that makes sense, that no other leather is like. Can't wait to see your new B as well!



the subtle sheen is why I love swift, it's more casual than box but still feels a bit glam compared to Togo. I really love the feel of it too. I'm glad to see more of it and it takes color so beautifully.


----------



## MSO13

Monceau said:


> Your K25 is precious and the swift is really enticing!
> Can't wait to see your Podium order- 16 months!?!? my PO from around that time vanished, so you are giving me hope. I wonder if we ordered the same color...I guess I shall see when you do your reveal!!!



I don't know why it took so long, when my SM ordered she thought it would be 6-8 months but then at the next podium she learned it was pushed out till this season. Are you waiting on a swift bag? 

I will post pics soon!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't know why it took so long, when my SM ordered she thought it would be 6-8 months but then at the next podium she learned it was pushed out till this season. Are you waiting on a swift bag?
> 
> I will post pics soon!


Oh oh oh!!! Can't wait to see!!!!!!!!!!!! *hugs*


----------



## Oryx816

Running errands is so much more enjoyable with this companion...


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3634825
> 
> 
> Running errands is so much more enjoyable with this companion...



This colour combination is so cute with that little charm!! [emoji16]


----------



## Oryx816

obsessedwhermes said:


> This colour combination is so cute with that little charm!! [emoji16]



Thank you!  Normally I wear the jockey cap on my gold bolide but I tried it on my etain B last night and thought it worked well too. [emoji3]


----------



## Monceau

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't know why it took so long, when my SM ordered she thought it would be 6-8 months but then at the next podium she learned it was pushed out till this season. Are you waiting on a swift bag?
> 
> I will post pics soon!



Gris T/ togo... PO  in 2015(I think...it's been so long!) Never showed up and then Gris T has not been offered for the last few podiums.
I do love swift, but I only have it in SLGs and boots. I would love either a K or plume in swift.


----------



## snowbuns

Ever in love with my flamingo kelly!
Also wearing ballade au berline twilly as mini tie





Out solo today so no husband to take photos 
I fulfilled a wishlist item today
not H, but still beautiful
will reveal in non H indulgences thread later


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3634825
> 
> 
> Running errands is so much more enjoyable with this companion...



This picture made me drool for a B. [emoji38] 
Everything looks great together. Great bag, beautiful color and a lovely charm to go with it!
Hope you had an enjoyable day!


----------



## tabbi001

snowbuns said:


> Ever in love with my flamingo kelly!
> Also wearing ballade au berline twilly as mini tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out solo today so no husband to take photos
> I fulfilled a wishlist item today
> not H, but still beautiful
> will reveal in non H indulgences thread later


Oooh can't wait for the vca reveal! 
Lovely kelly of course


----------



## tabbi001

Mama horsie finally has her baby


----------



## bagalogist

tabbi001 said:


> Mama horsie finally has her baby [emoji3]


Super cute horsies. Enjoy your beautiful H


----------



## momasaurus

MrsOwen3 said:


> K25 black swift waiting patiently for the store to open so we can meet a potential B sibling for her.
> 
> View attachment 3634213



Beautiful bag. I love swift! Congrats on the B - looking forward to seeing pix!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> This picture made me drool for a B. [emoji38]
> Everything looks great together. Great bag, beautiful color and a lovely charm to go with it!
> Hope you had an enjoyable day!



Thank you so much!  As you know I am a Kelly girl who was dragged by wild horses into B territory.[emoji23] I must admit, I now see what all the fuss is about!  

Still love Kellys though!

Hope you had a great day as well!!![emoji253]


----------



## MegumiX

ME and my kelly on a sunny day.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

snowbuns said:


> Ever in love with my flamingo kelly!
> Also wearing ballade au berline twilly as mini tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out solo today so no husband to take photos
> I fulfilled a wishlist item today
> not H, but still beautiful
> will reveal in non H indulgences thread later



Lovely bag with an awesome purchase, I believe? [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

tabbi001 said:


> Mama horsie finally has her baby



Ooo...one family of pinky horsies with pinky bag! Sweet!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

MegumiX said:


> View attachment 3635152
> 
> ME and my kelly on a sunny day.



Cheerful bag on a sunny day!!!


----------



## labellavita27

Shopping, first time out.


----------



## Meta

arlv8500 said:


> Is it possible to show us what the payment scarf looks like opened up? I love the look of the tiles! And lovely collection you have!


Thank you for your kind words!  You can see it here and here. Let me know if that doesn't work.


----------



## annika08

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your outfit!! Are those shoes the Legend wedges?


Thank you and Yes they are, and they are super comfy. Wondering what color to get next...


----------



## annika08

Melbee said:


> Gorgeous jige!  Glad you had a good night out.


Thank you.


----------



## MegumiX

obsessedwhermes said:


> Cheerful bag on a sunny day!!!


Thanks you darling, it is always cheer me up even on England's gloomy days.


----------



## winks

my new appaloosa carré which i got for my birthday yesterday [emoji7]


----------



## arlv8500

weN84 said:


> Thank you for your kind words!  You can see it here and here. Let me know if that doesn't work.



I'm going to say that I'm tech challenged hahahaaa. I saw alot of Hermes products for sale... But not your beautiful scarf...


----------



## liz_

Took Kelly out for first time yesterday, snapped a quick pic for heading out the door.


----------



## luxi_max

liz_ said:


> Took Kelly out for first time yesterday, snapped a quick pic for heading out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636276



Love the Kelly!  Congrats, Liz!


----------



## Melbee

Some new bracelets


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Melbee

liz_ said:


> Took Kelly out for first time yesterday, snapped a quick pic for heading out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636276


Absolutely love this!


----------



## Meta

arlv8500 said:


> I'm going to say that I'm tech challenged hahahaaa. I saw alot of Hermes products for sale... But not your beautiful scarf...


Sent you a PM.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Melbee said:


> Some new bracelets



Beautiful reds![emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Melbee said:


> Some new bracelets



Obsessed!!! Tell me please the colors ~ rouge casaque CDC and which color clic? Thanks!


----------



## meowmeow94

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You look amazing and ready for Spring, *meowmeow* ~ which is simply not happening here on the East Coast!
> Please ID your dress, love how femmy it is with the pom-poms on it!



Thank you, VigeeLeBru! You are so sweet. ❤️ The dress is from Majorelle. Sending sunshine your way    



atelierforward said:


> Very jealous of your spring weather. I'm looking out the window at a blizzard right now. Brrrr.... Your outfit is gorgeous!



Thank you, my dear! Don't be because I'm sending millions sunshine and love your way   Hope spring come to you soon ❤️


----------



## thyme

@Saut Hermes


----------



## mygoodies

chincac said:


> @Saut Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3637619



Have fun at the Event!! I'm so bumped I couldn't go this year  
Hopefully next year!


----------



## ehy12

Noir k28 ghw on a lunch date


----------



## haute okole

I just got my Gris T Verso Birkin 35 limited edition.  I rented a "tricycle" And my Birkin is strapped in the passenger seat.  We are in Palm Springs for the Indian Wells Tennis Tourney as my sisters 50th birthday.  The first pic is of my Black Birkin with Hermes Musturd colored, from the 2016 pre-fall ready  wear.  Apple watch with hermes straps!


----------



## bfly

chincac said:


> @Saut Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3637619



What kind of H event is this chincac?


----------



## thyme

mygoodies said:


> Have fun at the Event!! I'm so bumped I couldn't go this year
> Hopefully next year!



it was my first time and i thoroughly enjoyed seeing the showjumping competition! lots of H wildlife sightings too and great food...



bfly said:


> What kind of H event is this chincac?



it's an international show jumping competition sponsored by Hermes. 
http://www.sauthermes.com/en/


----------



## bfly

chincac said:


> it was my first time and i thoroughly enjoyed seeing the showjumping competition! lots of H wildlife sightings too and great food...
> 
> 
> 
> it's an international show jumping competition sponsored by Hermes.
> http://www.sauthermes.com/en/



I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my Ombré Lizard CDC out today...


----------



## krawford

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3637990
> 
> Noir k28 ghw on a lunch date


Stunning!!  Hopefully, my next purchase!


----------



## ehy12

krawford said:


> Stunning!!  Hopefully, my next purchase!


I hope for you too!! Its definitely heavy on my rotation as it goes with everything!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## krawford

ehy12 said:


> I hope for you too!! Its definitely heavy on my rotation as it goes with everything!!


Is it Epsom or Togo?


----------



## ehy12

krawford said:


> Is it Epsom or Togo?


Togo


----------



## littleming

Night out at the ballet...


----------



## snowbuns

Weekend  
Rose Jaipur B30


----------



## Melbee

snowbuns said:


> Weekend
> Rose Jaipur B30


Beautiful!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3637990
> 
> Noir k28 ghw on a lunch date



Chic date!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

haute okole said:


> View attachment 3638058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my Gris T Verso Birkin 35 limited edition.  I rented a "tricycle" And my Birkin is strapped in the passenger seat.  We are in Palm Springs for the Indian Wells Tennis Tourney as my sisters 50th birthday.  The first pic is of my Black Birkin with Hermes Musturd colored, from the 2016 pre-fall ready  wear.  Apple watch with hermes straps!



U look great in your outfits with the Birkins, of course ! [emoji7]


----------



## loves

All H except clutch (not shown)


----------



## westcoastgal

chincac said:


> @Saut Hermes
> 
> View attachment 3637619


I love your outfit!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Shopping on a rainy day.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

haute okole said:


> View attachment 3638058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my Gris T Verso Birkin 35 limited edition.  I rented a "tricycle" And my Birkin is strapped in the passenger seat.  We are in Palm Springs for the Indian Wells Tennis Tourney as my sisters 50th birthday.  The first pic is of my Black Birkin with Hermes Musturd colored, from the 2016 pre-fall ready  wear.  Apple watch with hermes straps!


Wow what a tricycle! Lol


labellavita27 said:


> View attachment 3635198
> 
> 
> Shopping, first time out.


Gorgeous K


MegumiX said:


> View attachment 3635152
> 
> ME and my kelly on a sunny day.


Love how you paired your outfit with the bag. Looks so spring and fresh


liz_ said:


> Took Kelly out for first time yesterday, snapped a quick pic for heading out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636276


Love this Kelly . Still looks smooshy too even though a brand new K


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Usual Sunday Shopping ~


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> All H except clutch (not shown)



looking good! love the necklace..and long time no see 



westcoastgal said:


> I love your outfit!



thank you *westcoastgal*


----------



## thyme

duplicate


----------



## thyme

duplicate!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

snowbuns said:


> It was DH's idea to take pictures in front of a giant stuffed giraffe toy, btw
> Today was first outing for my RJ 30 b  love love love the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my idea to go inside this toy store though ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, I asked DH if he could put a textbook of mine in his backpack as it doesnt fit in the 30b. He consented but looked at me weird, scratched his head and said that the book always fit in my bag very well. I told him that that was my 35 b, the red one (geranium). He scratched his head again and said he thought the two were the same bag




Looking great dear! I adore RJ


----------



## Meta

haute okole said:


> View attachment 3638058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my Gris T Verso Birkin 35 limited edition.  I rented a "tricycle" And my Birkin is strapped in the passenger seat.  We are in Palm Springs for the Indian Wells Tennis Tourney as my sisters 50th birthday.  The first pic is of my Black Birkin with Hermes Musturd colored, from the 2016 pre-fall ready  wear.  Apple watch with hermes straps!


I believe your B35 is Gris Mouette verso with Agate inside?


----------



## Rami00

.


----------



## Rhl2987

loves said:


> All H except clutch (not shown)


Very chic!


----------



## mygoodies

My 2 ALL TIME FAVE colors!!!


----------



## missD

K32 in box leather


----------



## atelierforward

loves said:


> All H except clutch (not shown)


Love this entire outfit!


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## MommyDaze

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3639356


You got it! Great choice; Rouge H compliments you well!  Enjoy!


----------



## Alexa67

missD said:


> View attachment 3639154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K32 in box leather



That's perfection in person.


----------



## bobkat1991

MommyDaze said:


> You got it! Great choice; Rouge H compliments you well!  Enjoy!


I couldn't resist the temptation....it's beat up, but at only $598, I could not say no!  I already have a sanguine picotin, but rouge h goes with a lot of oufits, too!


----------



## Keren16

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3639356



Nice[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
 What a beautiful bag perfectly modeled by You[emoji94][emoji92][emoji94]!!!


----------



## Perplexed

b for yesterday...



halzan for today...


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Perplexed said:


> View attachment 3639662
> 
> b for yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3639663
> 
> halzan for today...



Wow! Very nice exotic B! And a very different occasion for the casual Halzan, I believe. Beautiful bags!!


----------



## Folledesac

Saturday night, on our way for the grand saut !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Folledesac

Forgot to mention the specs : 

K32 rouge garance permabrass hardware
Carré géant surteint 
Had a vintage red bracelet not visible on the picture as well
Hubby : h shawl and h shoes


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Miss Blue's first trip overseas, three days after her arrival. The cafe is located in South Korea


----------



## Perplexed

obsessedwhermes said:


> Wow! Very nice exotic B! And a very different occasion for the casual Halzan, I believe. Beautiful bags!!


hehe yeah! i took the halzan to the movies


----------



## Perplexed

LovingTheOrange said:


> Miss Blue's first trip overseas, three days after her arrival. The cafe is located in South Korea


gorgeous!


----------



## liz_

LovingTheOrange said:


> Miss Blue's first trip overseas, three days after her arrival. The cafe is located in South Korea



Love your b so gorgeous, great photo [emoji4]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> Miss Blue's first trip overseas, three days after her arrival. The cafe is located in South Korea



This cafe is seriously enhancing the look of your B. Your B looks sooo cute in this setting! Congrats on getting the bag!!


----------



## mygoodies

LovingTheOrange said:


> Miss Blue's first trip overseas, three days after her arrival. The cafe is located in South Korea



It really takes my breath away dear. She's STUNNING!!!!! U make me second guessing my SO now LOL 
That Rainbow cake looks soooo yummmiiieee


----------



## Rami00

mygoodies said:


> My 2 ALL TIME FAVE colors!!! Love reading the article!!!!


Thank you


----------



## meowmeow94

Met the lovely Jamie Chua when I was shopping on Rodeo Drive. What a beautiful and friendly lady! We had a nice chat and both wore red Hs


----------



## littleblackbag

Not sure if I should be posting here, no where near as stylish as most of you! But here's my Prune GM Evie. Love this bag, She's 8 years old.


----------



## bobkat1991

Keren16 said:


> Nice[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> What a beautiful bag perfectly modeled by You[emoji94][emoji92][emoji94]!!!


What a sweet complimen, Keren 16!  Thank you.



littleblackbag said:


> Not sure if I should be posting here, no where near as stylish as most of you! But here's my Prune GM Evie. Love this bag, She's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640472
> View attachment 3640473


You look plenty stylish to me, littleblackbqg!!


----------



## lulilu

littleblackbag said:


> Not sure if I should be posting here, no where near as stylish as most of you! But here's my Prune GM Evie. Love this bag, She's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640472
> View attachment 3640473



I have a prune noir evelyne too.  Love it.  A great color!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Perplexed said:


> gorgeous!





liz_ said:


> Love your b so gorgeous, great photo [emoji4]



Thank you ladies! 



obsessedwhermes said:


> This cafe is seriously enhancing the look of your B. Your B looks sooo cute in this setting! Congrats on getting the bag!!



Hehe I agree! I took so many photos in various spots around the cafe yesterday



mygoodies said:


> It really takes my breath away dear. She's STUNNING!!!!! U make me second guessing my SO now LOL
> That Rainbow cake looks soooo yummmiiieee



The rainbow cake didn't taste as good as it looks. But the carrot cake cheesecake with rose cream cheese was divine! What did you choose for your SO? :o


----------



## califl

Perplexed said:


> View attachment 3639662
> 
> b for yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3639663
> 
> halzan for today...


a
These are both to die for! Can I ask what color is your Halzan?


----------



## snowbuns

Rose confetti jige at my favourite restaurant in seoul CookAndBook 





Today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## snowbuns

LovingTheOrange said:


> Miss Blue's first trip overseas, three days after her arrival. The cafe is located in South Korea


The bag, your style, the cafe, the cake and the drinks look like theyre all made for eachother! This could be in a fashion editorial. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Nui

C18 Gris M and Quicker sneakers


----------



## Folledesac

snowbuns said:


> Rose confetti jige at my favourite restaurant in seoul CookAndBook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today



This jige is [emoji7]! Jeans and white top : just the ultimate perfect outfit for me ! Always works !! Thanks for the eye candy !


----------



## Folledesac

Nui said:


> View attachment 3640941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640943
> 
> 
> C18 Gris M and Quicker sneakers



Sleek and chic !


----------



## Giuliana

Nui said:


> View attachment 3640941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640943
> 
> 
> C18 Gris M and Quicker sneakers



So pretty! Love your coat too! Do you mind sharing who makes the coat?


----------



## Nui

Giuliana said:


> So pretty! Love your coat too! Do you mind sharing who makes the coat?



Thank you. The coat is from Calvin Klein[emoji4]


----------



## Nui

Folledesac said:


> Sleek and chic !



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Perplexed said:


> View attachment 3639662
> 
> b for yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3639663
> 
> halzan for today...


Both are gorgeous!


Folledesac said:


> View attachment 3639739
> 
> 
> Saturday night, on our way for the grand saut !


Beautiful~


LovingTheOrange said:


> Miss Blue's first trip overseas, three days after her arrival. The cafe is located in South Korea


Wow miss blue looks stunning! Love your glasses too


littleblackbag said:


> Not sure if I should be posting here, no where near as stylish as most of you! But here's my Prune GM Evie. Love this bag, She's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640472
> View attachment 3640473


U look great! As a fellow aussie i love my ugg boots too [emoji4] 


Nui said:


> View attachment 3640941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640943
> 
> 
> C18 Gris M and Quicker sneakers


I love Gris M... Dream to own a H item in Gris M soon~


----------



## PurseOnFleek

not an action shot but has been raining pretty consistently here so didnt want to take B out. But used my H scarf instead[emoji206]


----------



## LDDChanel

Nui said:


> View attachment 3640941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640943
> 
> 
> C18 Gris M and Quicker sneakers



LOVE everything about this! You look so stylish!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

littleblackbag said:


> Not sure if I should be posting here, no where near as stylish as most of you! But here's my Prune GM Evie. Love this bag, She's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640472
> View attachment 3640473


Don't be shy to show off your passion of H here.   You look lovely in both outfits with the bag.  A perfect way to wear it.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3638792
> 
> 
> Shopping on a rainy day.


I know that lovely bathroom well.  I've done a few selfies there as well.  You look great with the B and another orange bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

labellavita27 said:


> View attachment 3635198
> 
> 
> Shopping, first time out.


That K35 looks great on you.  Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Melbee said:


> Some new bracelets


how could anyone resist that red ??


----------



## Folledesac

littleblackbag said:


> Not sure if I should be posting here, no where near as stylish as most of you! But here's my Prune GM Evie. Love this bag, She's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640472
> View attachment 3640473



It's not about beeing a fashion queen because none of us is Anna wintour or diana vreeland ! We just are all average janes sharing our love for hermes ! Hermes is about craftmanship and style which last longer than fashion ! You rock your bag !! The colors of your boots and coat complément very well your bag and the entire outfit is very well balanced in harmony ! Keep posting and enjoy !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

winks said:


> View attachment 3636119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new appaloosa carré which i got for my birthday yesterday [emoji7]


Happy Belated birthday. What a wonderful present.


----------



## littleblackbag

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3641147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not an action shot but has been raining pretty consistently here so didnt want to take B out. But used my H scarf instead[emoji206]


Gorgeous colours!


----------



## Melbee

snowbuns said:


> Rose confetti jige at my favourite restaurant in seoul CookAndBook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


Your jige is to die for!  I absolutely love this photo. You look fabulous!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Nui said:


> View attachment 3640941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640943
> 
> 
> C18 Gris M and Quicker sneakers


Your bag is gorgeous! Love how you styled it


----------



## LovingTheOrange

snowbuns said:


> Rose confetti jige at my favourite restaurant in seoul CookAndBook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


Omg you're in Seoul too?! I must check out that restaurant~


----------



## LovingTheOrange

snowbuns said:


> The bag, your style, the cafe, the cake and the drinks look like theyre all made for eachother! This could be in a fashion editorial. Absolutely adorable!


I'm so happy you like my photo!! I always share on purse forum before posting on instagram haha


----------



## snowbuns

LovingTheOrange said:


> Omg you're in Seoul too?! I must check out that restaurant~


I live in Seoul
Check it out, its near hapjeong station! They also do cooking class


----------



## Giuliana

Nui said:


> Thank you. The coat is from Calvin Klein[emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## HPassion

Nui said:


> View attachment 3640941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640943
> 
> 
> C18 Gris M and Quicker sneakers


I really like your coat. May i know the brand. Of course the mini C is crazy cute!


----------



## HPassion

Just saw the earlier reply


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3634825
> 
> 
> Running errands is so much more enjoyable with this companion...



This is just gorgeous !! I thought it was etoupe till I read  the next comment. Etain looks so warm with the GHW. Do you have issues with colour transfer? 

Ps:I'm glad I'm not the only one keeping the plastic stickers on the HW .


----------



## Oryx816

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is just gorgeous !! I thought it was etoupe till I read  the next comment. Etain looks so warm with the GHW. Do you have issues with colour transfer?
> 
> Ps:I'm glad I'm not the only one keeping the plastic stickers on the HW .



Thank you so much.  I just got this lovely B this month.  I am more of a Kelly girl and this is my first B.  Normally I tear the stickers right off but  since I wasn't sure if I would like carrying it (due to the handheld only aspect not the aesthetics), I decided to keep them on for now.

I wear jeans or white pants most days and no color transfer at all thus far.  [emoji322] The funny thing is, I was neither a B fan nor an etain fan, but when I took this bag out of the box (not expecting to love it), I knew instantly that she would be coming home with me.  

I also agree with you, and felt it looked a lot like etoupe.  I used to dislike etain because I always detected a green undertone that wasn't for me, but I look at my bag and I don't see that greenish tinge.  Whatever the case may be, I am delighted to have added this beauty to my collection!


----------



## Perplexed

califl said:


> a
> These are both to die for! Can I ask what color is your Halzan?



Thank you! Upon comparing it to my etoupe kelly it looks darker...but the store reciept says etoupe so it must be lol.


----------



## momasaurus

littleblackbag said:


> Not sure if I should be posting here, no where near as stylish as most of you! But here's my Prune GM Evie. Love this bag, She's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640472
> View attachment 3640473


Yes! Must use our bags, and not keep them in boxes for "some special day"! Prune is awesome.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nui said:


> View attachment 3640941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640943
> 
> 
> C18 Gris M and Quicker sneakers



Love your outfit, everything about it is classic, casual yet sophisticated! [emoji173]️

Also, happy to be your Quicker sneaker twin. Aren't they simply the best? [emoji93]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

I could not resist another Trim 2 when the tax refund came!  This lovely is from 1983.....


----------



## littleblackbag

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3642660
> 
> I could not resist another Trim 2 when the tax refund came!  This lovely is from 1983.....


Lovely Trim. And your shawl looks fabulous!


----------



## littleblackbag

momasaurus said:


> Yes! Must use our bags, and not keep them in boxes for "some special day"! Prune is awesome.


Thank you, I do love Prune, but its so hard to capture the true colour! And I am trying to use my H bags more...


----------



## littleblackbag

Same outfit, different day different bag. My PM Picotin, love this little bag too.


----------



## yui0610

Folledesac said:


> View attachment 3639739
> 
> 
> Saturday night, on our way for the grand saut !



What colour is your Kelly? Beautiful [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## yui0610

Nui said:


> View attachment 3640941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640943
> 
> 
> C18 Gris M and Quicker sneakers



Beautiful how do you like this colour? Could you style it with colourful clothing ? I am very interested with this colour after seeing your photo.


----------



## Gina123

Over the wknd, went to H to place a SO. 
My new bag from Paris, and my GF's black beauty. [emoji7]



Thanks for letting me share our afternoon.


----------



## MommyDaze

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3642660
> 
> I could not resist another Trim 2 when the tax refund came!  This lovely is from 1983.....


Beautiful birdie Trim! I think this may be the same one I was considering, but passed because I prefer the 35/38 size to hold all the junk I lug around. Enjoy your latest treasure!


----------



## iaiki.com

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3642660
> 
> I could not resist another Trim 2 when the tax refund came!  This lovely is from 1983.....



Lovely!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## hclubfan

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3642660
> 
> I could not resist another Trim 2 when the tax refund came!  This lovely is from 1983.....


All hail the Queen of Trims!! What a wonderful way to spend a tax refund!


----------



## Nui

yui0610 said:


> Beautiful how do you like this colour? Could you style it with colourful clothing ? I am very interested with this colour after seeing your photo.



I love love love this color!!! I must say it goes well with every color of clothes from white to pink blue green red grey(of course!) and black!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Nui

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your outfit, everything about it is classic, casual yet sophisticated! [emoji173]️
> 
> Also, happy to be your Quicker sneaker twin. Aren't they simply the best? [emoji93]



Yes!! They definitely are the best!!!


----------



## Croisette7

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3642660
> 
> I could not resist another Trim 2 when the tax refund came!  This lovely is from 1983.....


Congrats *bobkat*! And look at your wonderful Femmes Semelles CSGM!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Gina123 said:


> Over the wknd, went to H to place a SO.
> My new bag from Paris, and my GF's black beauty. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3642848
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share our afternoon.


This reminds me of the Chicago store! Can't wait to see your SO


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Another day, another cafe. Life's too short not to eat cake every day


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you so much.  I just got this lovely B this month.  I am more of a Kelly girl and this is my first B.  Normally I tear the stickers right off but  since I wasn't sure if I would like carrying it (due to the handheld only aspect not the aesthetics), I decided to keep them on for now.
> 
> I wear jeans or white pants most days and no color transfer at all thus far.  [emoji322] The funny thing is, I was neither a B fan nor an etain fan, but when I took this bag out of the box (not expecting to love it), I knew instantly that she would be coming home with me.
> 
> I also agree with you, and felt it looked a lot like etoupe.  I used to dislike etain because I always detected a green undertone that wasn't for me, but I look at my bag and I don't see that greenish tinge.  Whatever the case may be, I am delighted to have added this beauty to my collection!



Congratulations on your first B! It is indeed a beauty!  I'm def falling for this combination. I had etoupe high on my list but I am so open for etain (with ghw) after seeing yours. You're so lucky pulling off the white pants/jeans looks. Where I live it's all grey and rain most of the time so white is out of the question. I believe you live in a more sunny/tropical place.  

About the stickers, I remember now your comment after I posted a question asking our lovely TPF ladies about removing the stickers right away or not and you mentioned that you remove them asap as humidity turns them to a pain to remove afterwords, leaving a sticky residue and such.  My B is my first Hermès bag ever, so far, and I just had it Dec last year so I am still very much babying it at this point .


----------



## MSO13

Zebra shawl, Lou boots and K25 black Swift with Chanel Paris Rome black jacket. I just couldn't wear Uggs for one more day!


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> Zebra shawl, Lou boots and K25 black Swift with Chanel Paris Rome black jacket. I just couldn't wear Uggs for one more day!
> 
> View attachment 3643182


Wow....just wow!


----------



## yui0610

MrsOwen3 said:


> Zebra shawl, Lou boots and K25 black Swift with Chanel Paris Rome black jacket. I just couldn't wear Uggs for one more day!
> 
> View attachment 3643182


 Great outfit with kelly. Do you find k25 good size? I am petit but still I thought k25 maybe too small for me, I haven't seen in person though.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

MrsOwen3 said:


> Zebra shawl, Lou boots and K25 black Swift with Chanel Paris Rome black jacket. I just couldn't wear Uggs for one more day!
> 
> View attachment 3643182



I love that K25! But I think I love your outfit more! The scarf, boots, jacket! So well coordinated!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

hclubfan said:


> Wow....just wow!



thank you [emoji8]



yui0610 said:


> Great outfit with kelly. Do you find k25 good size? I am petit but still I thought k25 maybe too small for me, I haven't seen in person though.



I like the 25 very much, it's very light and holds quite a bit. i'll take a photo for the Ode to Kelly 25 thread. i'm not petite, average height and curvy shape and thought it might look too small on me but it works. 



obsessedwhermes said:


> I love that K25! But I think I love your outfit more! The scarf, boots, jacket! So well coordinated!![emoji7][emoji7]



thanks so much [emoji4]


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3642660
> 
> I could not resist another Trim 2 when the tax refund came!  This lovely is from 1983.....


This is fabulous!!! Love the entire outfit - but that trim is really great. it's one of my favorite bags. At one time, I had 6, now down to 4, but I see more in my future. I'll bet you do too!! Congrats.


----------



## momasaurus

littleblackbag said:


> Same outfit, different day different bag. My PM Picotin, love this little bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642780


This is also adorable. I just recently acquired my first Pico PM, and I'm hooked. What is this color/leather? (Your pix are small on my screen, for some reason) Thanks!


----------



## Young1987

MrsOwen3 said:


> Zebra shawl, Lou boots and K25 black Swift with Chanel Paris Rome black jacket. I just couldn't wear Uggs for one more day!
> 
> View attachment 3643182


Beautiful! Are you able to fit an iPad mini in a K25? I am looking for this exact bag!!


----------



## tabbi001

MrsOwen3 said:


> Zebra shawl, Lou boots and K25 black Swift with Chanel Paris Rome black jacket. I just couldn't wear Uggs for one more day!
> 
> View attachment 3643182


You rock!!!


----------



## Keren16

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3642660
> 
> I could not resist another Trim 2 when the tax refund came!  This lovely is from 1983.....



Your entire outfit is terrific!  Beautiful combinations!
Your trim is amazing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsOwen3 said:


> Zebra shawl, Lou boots and K25 black Swift with Chanel Paris Rome black jacket. I just couldn't wear Uggs for one more day!
> 
> View attachment 3643182



You look fabulous MrsOwen!!!

Snowbuns, loooooove your last outfit!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, my little addition. Lately I am all about wearing this Maxi Twilly Cut as a bow....


----------



## bagalogist

littleblackbag said:


> Not sure if I should be posting here, no where near as stylish as most of you! But here's my Prune GM Evie. Love this bag, She's 8 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640472
> View attachment 3640473


Your infectious joy at getting your prune Evelyn inspired me to get mine in PM! 
It has been a slippery slope since.


----------



## bobkat1991

littleblackbag said:


> Lovely Trim. And your shawl looks fabulous!


Thank you, littleblack bag.



MommyDaze said:


> Beautiful birdie Trim! I think this may be the same one I was considering, but passed because I prefer the 35/38 size to hold all the junk I lug around. Enjoy your latest treasure!


MommyDaze, I feel very lucky that you passed on it!



iaiki.com said:


> Lovely!!!! [emoji173]️


Thank you, laiki!



hclubfan said:


> All hail the Queen of Trims!! What a wonderful way to spend a tax refund!


It sure is!



Croisette7 said:


> Congrats *bobkat*! And look at your wonderful Femmes Semelles CSGM!


Thank you, Croisette7!



momasaurus said:


> This is fabulous!!! Love the entire outfit - but that trim is really great. it's one of my favorite bags. At one time, I had 6, now down to 4, but I see more in my future. I'll bet you do too!! Congrats.


Thank you, momasaurus.  I have 5 trims now:  two are 38 and three are 31.  I wouldn't turn down a nice grey one....maybe in Clemence?  



Keren16 said:


> Your entire outfit is terrific!  Beautiful combinations!
> Your trim is amazing!


You are really kind, Keren16.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

BBC said:


> Ok, my little addition. Lately I am all about wearing this Maxi Twilly Cut as a bow....
> 
> View attachment 3643365


You look so lovely!!  I wish I had your tying skills!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bobkat1991 said:


> You look so lovely!!  I wish I had your tying skills!!!



Aw, thank you. bobkat1991!!! [emoji8] it took a little practice to get it even.


----------



## MSO13

Young1987 said:


> Beautiful! Are you able to fit an iPad mini in a K25? I am looking for this exact bag!!



I don't have an iPad mini so I couldn't say, I'm going to post what I have in there on the Ode to the Kelly 25 thread in a little bit



tabbi001 said:


> You rock!!!





BBC said:


> You look fabulous MrsOwen!!!
> 
> Snowbuns, loooooove your last outfit!



thanks ladies!


----------



## littleblackbag

bagalogist said:


> Your infectious joy at getting your prune Evelyn inspired me to get mine in PM!
> It has been a slippery slope since.


Oh wow! You remember that. I was so so so excited to get my Evie. Haven't used her much the last few years, but have decided I really must get her out more! And it is a very slippery slope... I hope you love yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Ok, my little addition. Lately I am all about wearing this Maxi Twilly Cut as a bow....
> 
> View attachment 3643365


The maxi twilly cut looks great on you BBC (and I love the color of your hair)!


----------



## Alexa67

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3634825
> 
> Running errands is so much more enjoyable with this companion...


Congrat on this beautiful bag.  Normally I absolutely don't like charms, but this one is funny and cute.
Enjoy her


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Zebra shawl, Lou boots and K25 black Swift with Chanel Paris Rome black jacket. I just couldn't wear Uggs for one more day!
> 
> View attachment 3643182



I love the shawl and the 25K!! Perfect!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Oryx816

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Congratulations on your first B! It is indeed a beauty!  I'm def falling for this combination. I had etoupe high on my list but I am so open for etain (with ghw) after seeing yours. You're so lucky pulling off the white pants/jeans looks. Where I live it's all grey and rain most of the time so white is out of the question. I believe you live in a more sunny/tropical place.
> 
> About the stickers, I remember now your comment after I posted a question asking our lovely TPF ladies about removing the stickers right away or not and you mentioned that you remove them asap as humidity turns them to a pain to remove afterwords, leaving a sticky residue and such.  My B is my first Hermès bag ever, so far, and I just had it Dec last year so I am still very much babying it at this point .



Thank you for your kind words!  Yes, do look at etain!  It was not on my radar but I'm so glad I listened to my SA and went to look at it.  I am lucky to be able to wear white pants on a regular basis.  I understand where you are coming from though with the dark colors.  I am originally from NYC where black was de rigueur, so I rarely wore white although I loved white coats and winter white pants.  Then I lived in Dubai and later Florida and it solidified my love of white.  Now, living in a tropical country it is easier than ever to wear white and be casual.  

I remember how happy you were when you got your first H bag, the beautiful B!  It isn't about the quantity of bags, it is about how much you love them, how they make you smile and how well they function in your life!  H bags are like potato chips, you can't have just one!  I look forward to seeing what you get next!  [emoji253]


----------



## Young1987

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't have an iPad mini so I couldn't say, I'm going to post what I have in there on the Ode to the Kelly 25 thread in a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ladies!


Thank you!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hclubfan said:


> The maxi twilly cut looks great on you BBC (and I love the color of your hair)!



Thank you so much, hclubfan!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Ok, my little addition. Lately I am all about wearing this Maxi Twilly Cut as a bow....
> 
> View attachment 3643365



Love!!! Your bow making skills are perfection and so on trend, *BBC*!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love!!! Your bow making skills are perfection and so on trend, *BBC*!



Aw thank you SOOO much, Vigee! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Yes, all those fashion photos of pussy-bow blouses got into my head!!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Ok, my little addition. Lately I am all about wearing this Maxi Twilly Cut as a bow....
> 
> View attachment 3643365



You look so beautiful! Love the Hermes + VCA in action combo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> You look so beautiful! Love the Hermes + VCA in action combo.



Thank you Nicole!

Ladies, you all have me blushing [emoji4]... I might have to post pics more often!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Thank you Nicole!
> 
> Ladies, you all have me blushing [emoji4]... I might have to post pics more often!



Please do!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## arlv8500

BBC said:


> Ok, my little addition. Lately I am all about wearing this Maxi Twilly Cut as a bow....
> 
> View attachment 3643365



Ohh! So cute!


----------



## arlv8500

periogirl28 said:


> Carrying my B25 on a chilly day. Thank you for letting me share, TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3621753



So pretty!


----------



## Notorious Pink

arlv8500 said:


> Ohh! So cute!



Thanks sweetie!!! [emoji41][emoji8]


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Maxi....Rarity....and exceptionalness....


----------



## littleblackbag

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Maxi....Rarity....and exceptionalness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645281
> View attachment 3645282


Love this bag, Looks fab on you. I like the tote version too!


----------



## momasaurus

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Maxi....Rarity....and exceptionalness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645281
> View attachment 3645282


Very cool bag, and goes well with all the zippers on your jacket. Also that snack looks yummy!


----------



## ThierryH

First outing of Ms. Halzan in TC Cuivre


----------



## periogirl28

Paris is always a good idea. Beautiful day today. Cherche Midi goes to FSH.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Paris is always a good idea. Beautiful day today. Cherche Midi goes to FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3645776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645777



So excited for you!!!


----------



## Gwapa30

periogirl28 said:


> Paris is always a good idea. Beautiful day today. Cherche Midi goes to FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3645776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645777



Hi Periogirl28 I saw you today! My gut feeling told me it was you but I was embarrassed to approach you. I was in the shoe department this morning[emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

Kelly Pochette in Paris[emoji632]


----------



## ChaneLisette

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3645860
> 
> Kelly Pochette in Paris[emoji632]


Love this! ❤️


----------



## Gwapa30

ChaneLisette said:


> Love this! [emoji173]️



Thank you[emoji8] It was a beautiful day here[emoji632]


----------



## periogirl28

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi Periogirl28 I saw you today! My gut feeling told me it was you but I was embarrassed to approach you. I was in the shoe department this morning[emoji4]



Oh I know who then! Hallo! No need to be embarrassed. Hope you had lots of boxes to bring home. [emoji173]


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Paris is always a good idea. Beautiful day today. Cherche Midi goes to FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3645776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645777





Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3645860
> 
> Kelly Pochette in Paris[emoji632]



Beautiful, ladies!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3645860
> 
> Kelly Pochette in Paris[emoji632]



So pretty !!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

periogirl28 said:


> Paris is always a good idea. Beautiful day today. Cherche Midi goes to FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3645776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645777



Love this combination!!


----------



## periogirl28

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love this combination!!



Thank you! [emoji173]


----------



## Gwapa30

periogirl28 said:


> Oh I know who then! Hallo! No need to be embarrassed. Hope you had lots of boxes to bring home. [emoji173]


Hi! No big boxes for me but Paris is magical enough. I can't wait for your reveal you really looked happy. Have a great weekend!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Maxi....Rarity....and exceptionalness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645281
> View attachment 3645282


Definitely an everyday bag. Love your outfit too!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

periogirl28 said:


> Paris is always a good idea. Beautiful day today. Cherche Midi goes to FSH.
> 
> View attachment 3645776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645777


I rarely see anyone with this bag. It looks lovely~


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3645860
> 
> Kelly Pochette in Paris[emoji632]



Omg did you score this at fsh?!


----------



## periogirl28

LovingTheOrange said:


> I rarely see anyone with this bag. It looks lovely~



Thank you! I do in fact like Hermes bags which aren't always that recognisable, which would take another Hermes lover to spot. I rarely bring B/Ks to FSH and I find these other designs are much very appreciated by Hermes SAs. [emoji16]


----------



## periogirl28

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi! No big boxes for me but Paris is magical enough. I can't wait for your reveal you really looked happy. Have a great weekend!



Oh dear was it that obvious! Enjoy Paris!


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> Oh dear was it that obvious! Enjoy Paris!



How exciting...[emoji3]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Today's out with my new bracelet.
Happy sunday.


----------



## ehy12

H on vacation! Hat, tunic, garden party


----------



## Notorious Pink

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3646472
> 
> H on vacation! Hat, tunic, garden party



Beautiful!!!


----------



## chica727

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3646472
> 
> H on vacation! Hat, tunic, garden party


@ehy12: Love Love love your tunic. May I ask if this is from the current season?


----------



## periogirl28

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3646472
> 
> H on vacation! Hat, tunic, garden party


Sooooo chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

chica727 said:


> @ehy12: Love Love love your tunic. May I ask if this is from the current season?


Thank you dear! Its savana dance in sorbet...yes current i just picked it up 2 weeks ago!


----------



## ehy12

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ehy12

periogirl28 said:


> Sooooo chic!


Thank you dear!! Back in Mayakoba!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*SO Birkin face off! Happy Sunday!!!*


----------



## annika08

Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.


----------



## Julide

annika08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646558




Wow! Rose gold hardware how beautiful!! Comgrats!


----------



## Melbee

annika08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646558


Beautiful and love the shoes!


----------



## Melbee

Israeli_Flava said:


> *SO Birkin face off! Happy Sunday!!!*


Two equally stunning bags!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

annika08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646558


gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> *SO Birkin face off! Happy Sunday!!!*


Such a happy photo to look at on a rainy day IF!!


----------



## hclubfan

annika08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646558


What a gorgeous, timeless bag


----------



## princessmaggie

annika08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646558



Ohhhh congrats darling! I'm waiting on the same exact combo since June's podium-may I ask what continent you're on? It looks stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Israeli_Flava said:


> *SO Birkin face off! Happy Sunday!!!*


 That's all I can say!!!


----------



## Purseperson420

annika08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646558



Oh my goodness it's stunning!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3646472
> 
> H on vacation! Hat, tunic, garden party


Perfect patterns for vacation!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Tulips in Japan~ I wish the Sakura would bloom so I can take photos with them


----------



## ehy12

LovingTheOrange said:


> Perfect patterns for vacation!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## ehy12

LovingTheOrange said:


> Tulips in Japan~ I wish the Sakura would bloom so I can take photos with them


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ehy12

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3646472
> 
> H on vacation! Hat, tunic, garden party



Great vacation outfit!


----------



## ehy12

obsessedwhermes said:


> Great vacation outfit!


Thank you dear!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> *SO Birkin face off! Happy Sunday!!!*



Wow! Double the fun!! Looks awesome!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

annika08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646558



I love RGHW too! Your bag looks so cool with RGHW!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> Tulips in Japan~ I wish the Sakura would bloom so I can take photos with them



Yes it is time for the Sakura to bloom! Maybe just a couple of days more. You look ready to welcome it anytime!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *SO Birkin face off! Happy Sunday!!!*



Faaaaaaaaabulous!!!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## annika08

Julide said:


> Wow! Rose gold hardware how beautiful!! Comgrats!





Melbee said:


> Beautiful and love the shoes!





Israeli_Flava said:


> gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





hclubfan said:


> What a gorgeous, timeless bag





princessmaggie said:


> Ohhhh congrats darling! I'm waiting on the same exact combo since June's podium-may I ask what continent you're on? It looks stunning! Enjoy!


 I am from North America 



Purseperson420 said:


> Oh my goodness it's stunning!!! Congratulations!!!



Thank you ladies! Can't wait to use it !


----------



## Gwapa30

LovingTheOrange said:


> Omg did you score this at fsh?!



No I bought from my home store[emoji4]


----------



## annika08

obsessedwhermes said:


> I love RGHW too! Your bag looks so cool with RGHW!!


Thanks! 
My other question is, sorry if this has been posted before, can it be used as an evening bag? Thanks again!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

annika08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646558


Congrats on your getting the Constance.  This is such a classic combo.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you for your kind words!  Yes, do look at etain!  It was not on my radar but I'm so glad I listened to my SA and went to look at it.  I am lucky to be able to wear white pants on a regular basis.  I understand where you are coming from though with the dark colors.  I am originally from NYC where black was de rigueur, so I rarely wore white although I loved white coats and winter white pants.  Then I lived in Dubai and later Florida and it solidified my love of white.  Now, living in a tropical country it is easier than ever to wear white and be casual.
> 
> I remember how happy you were when you got your first H bag, the beautiful B!  *It isn't about the quantity of bags, it is about how much you love them, how they make you smile and how well they function in your life!*  H bags are like potato chips, you can't have just one!  I look forward to seeing what you get next!  [emoji253]



You're so sweet! Such a heartwarming message.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LovingTheOrange said:


> Tulips in Japan~ I wish the Sakura would bloom so I can take photos with them


Wow what a photo!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

at the doctors surgery for bub using B and the usual clicclac [emoji1]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> Tulips in Japan~ I wish the Sakura would bloom so I can take photos with them


Everything is perfect in this photo.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Gina123 said:


> Over the wknd, went to H to place a SO.
> My new bag from Paris, and my GF's black beauty. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3642848
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share our afternoon.


Both are gorgeous


LovingTheOrange said:


> Another day, another cafe. Life's too short not to eat cake every day


Lol that cookie monster cake is awesome. Did they all taste as good as they look?


MrsOwen3 said:


> Zebra shawl, Lou boots and K25 black Swift with Chanel Paris Rome black jacket. I just couldn't wear Uggs for one more day!
> 
> View attachment 3643182





BBC said:


> Ok, my little addition. Lately I am all about wearing this Maxi Twilly Cut as a bow....
> 
> View attachment 3643365


I agree thats great tieing skills


Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3645860
> 
> Kelly Pochette in Paris[emoji632]


Divine!


ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3646472
> 
> H on vacation! Hat, tunic, garden party


You are definitely radiating that vacation vibe[emoji106]


annika08 said:


> Hello Ladies! Finally , it came! My most awaited purse.  I'm so excited to share with you my newly acquired Constance 24 veau epsom in Noir with rose gold hardware [emoji7][emoji5][emoji4]. Do they always come around this time of the year ? Got my Kelly in March  and Birkin around April. Just my two cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646558


Congrats she is beautiful


----------



## chkpfbeliever

luzdetaiwan said:


> View attachment 3646397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's out with my new bracelet.
> Happy sunday.


Love this design !


----------



## bucha

My Herbag Zip at work


----------



## mcpro

Dental appointment today


----------



## Folledesac

Getting ready for shopping with a friend !


----------



## hclubfan

Folledesac said:


> Getting ready for shopping with a friend !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648494


LOVE your coat!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bucha said:


> View attachment 3647873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Herbag Zip at work


Love this! I'd really like a squid petit H charm, they look great together


----------



## Tonimichelle

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3648208
> 
> 
> 
> Dental appointment today


Your Kelly is gorgeous and I love that you have matching converse!


----------



## Folledesac

hclubfan said:


> LOVE your coat!!



Thanks ! You would be surprised ! I paid 25 euros for this at Monoprix at the end of the winter sale ...


----------



## Iwantaspybag

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3646472
> 
> H on vacation! Hat, tunic, garden party



The hat and scarf are great.


----------



## westcoastgal

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3646472
> 
> H on vacation! Hat, tunic, garden party


You really pull the two patterns together well!


----------



## ehy12

westcoastgal said:


> You really pull the two patterns together well!


Thank you dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

Iwantaspybag said:


> The hat and scarf are great.


Thank you!!


----------



## mcpro

A day at the Poppy reserve..


----------



## Maedi

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..


Thank you for these beautiful pictures on a rainy day.


----------



## liz_

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..



Gorgeous [emoji7] close to where I live!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..



Beautiful place! And it complements your bag!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## mcpro

Tonimichelle said:


> Your Kelly is gorgeous and I love that you have matching converse!



Thank you!,  the converse is a bargain, matches the color so why not !!!


----------



## mcpro

Maedi said:


> Thank you for these beautiful pictures on a rainy day.


 thank you! 


liz_ said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7] close to where I live!


 
first time there,, it's beautiful...



obsessedwhermes said:


> Beautiful place! And it complements your bag!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



thank you!


----------



## PJW5813

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..



Inspired.  Thank you


----------



## tabbi001

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..


Your beautiful pictures made my day


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..


*Love love loooooooove this!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Tulips in Japan~ I wish the Sakura would bloom so I can take photos with them


Gorgeous pic!!!!The colors make me swoon!!!


----------



## Giuliana

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..



Lovely pics! What color is your bag?


----------



## Rouge H

What a great pick me up on such a gloomy New England day. Thank You, your Kelly looks amazing against the backdrop of Poppies. Are you off to see the Wizard?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rouge H said:


> What a great pick me up on such a gloomy New England day. Thank You, your Kelly looks amazing against the backdrop of Poppies. Are you off to see the Wizard?



That's Exactly what I was thinking! 
Beautiful pics!


----------



## mcpro

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Love love loooooooove this!!!!*



thank you! 



Giuliana said:


> Lovely pics! What color is your bag?



thank you!   the color is terre battue, The more I carry her,the more I'm loving her..




Rouge H said:


> What a great pick me up on such a gloomy New England day. Thank You, your Kelly looks amazing against the backdrop of Poppies. Are you off to see the Wizard?


 i'm looking for the it..  I'm glad it brighten your day..



BBC said:


> That's Exactly what I was thinking!
> Beautiful pics!


thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..


Picture perfect ... Perfect Pictures


----------



## mcpro

azukitea said:


> Picture perfect ... Perfect Pictures



Thanks to DH for taking the pictures


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah


Gorgeous IF!! Love how you've tied your mousseline too....it gives it a bit more "heft", which I like!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah



Oh  W[emoji7]W  W[emoji7]W  W[emoji7]W IF!!!!!!! Sooooooooo gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## mcpro

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah



[emoji7][emoji7] perfect pairing !!


----------



## bobkat1991

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..


Your pictures should be hanging in an art museum!

Here is my latest.....do scarf and purse play well together?


----------



## mcpro

bobkat1991 said:


> Your pictures should be hanging in an art museum!
> Thank you![emoji4]you're so sweet...
> 
> Here is my latest.....do scarf and purse play well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650559



Awesome!!


----------



## stacey_1805

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah



looking sharp with this moussie! this moussie is gorgeous!


----------



## Maedi

bobkat1991 said:


> Your pictures should be hanging in an art museum!
> 
> Here is my latest.....do scarf and purse play well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650559



Yes, beautiful scarf/purse combination. Love it against your white sweater, too.


----------



## Alexa67

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..



You took a THE perfect pic's. Impressed so wonderful spring feelings. And of course your bag is a dream


----------



## lanit

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah


This is my favorite colorway of the Dans mousseline. I only have the coral version, though coveted this pink! It looks so beautiful on you dear!


----------



## lanit

bobkat1991 said:


> Your pictures should be hanging in an art museum!
> 
> Here is my latest.....do scarf and purse play well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650559


Your smile says it all bobkat! Yes, they are terrific together and on you!


----------



## lanit

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3649533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649534
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649536
> 
> 
> 
> A day at the Poppy reserve..


Sooo gorgeously pictured - congrats!


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah


great shot, love this with your bag...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## suziez

bobkat1991 said:


> Your pictures should be hanging in an art museum!
> 
> Here is my latest.....do scarf and purse play well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650559


looking terrific


----------



## Notorious Pink

bobkat1991 said:


> Your pictures should be hanging in an art museum!
> 
> Here is my latest.....do scarf and purse play well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650559



These are perfect together!!! And you look beautiful! [emoji254]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah


Wow that bag is certainly an eye catcher. Stunning!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Fendi Monster Lagoon to add an extra touch to my B


----------



## bobkat1991

mcpro said:


> Awesome!!





Maedi said:


> Yes, beautiful scarf/purse combination. Love it against your white sweater, too.





lanit said:


> Your smile says it all bobkat! Yes, they are terrific together and on you!





suziez said:


> looking terrific





BBC said:


> These are perfect together!!! And you look beautiful! [emoji254]



Thank you - all of you - for your sweet comments!  I really was not sure if the purse and scarf were working together!


----------



## Melbee

PurseOnFleek said:


> Fendi Monster Lagoon to add an extra touch to my B
> View attachment 3650951


Absolutely love your black B!!


----------



## remainsilly

Awards ceremony/luncheon--
rouge grenat dogon duo (as clutch) & randolph sunnies


----------



## loves

Loving the Lindy in size 26


----------



## Rami00

Jige in argile


----------



## ksuromax

bobkat1991 said:


> Your pictures should be hanging in an art museum!
> 
> Here is my latest.....do scarf and purse play well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650559


They definitely do!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile


----------



## ksuromax

PurseOnFleek said:


> Fendi Monster Lagoon to add an extra touch to my B
> View attachment 3650951


Stunning and fabulous and cool and....


----------



## shopaholicious

Gold Sac en V


----------



## suziez

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile


I just love everything in this picture.  It really is magazine worth.


----------



## Giuliana

mcpro said:


> thank you!   the color is terre battue, The more I carry her,the more I'm loving her..



Thank you! It's a beautiful neutral color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile


Such a beautiful photo Rami!  YOu had a much more cheerful response to the snow that fell yesterday, whereas I just let a string of expletives fly as soon as the first flakes started to fall!!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Such a beautiful photo Rami!  YOu had a much more cheerful response to the snow that fell yesterday, whereas I just let a string of expletives fly as soon as the first flakes started to fall!!


Thank you sweetheart! To be honest, I was happy that it wasn't rain (Gosh, I hate rain) and later in the evening we had rain right. Ugh, I am dying for Summer (I know we have to live through Spring yet lol)


----------



## cafecreme15

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile


LOVE this sweater! Your style is always flawless, Rami!


----------



## Rami00

cafecreme15 said:


> LOVE this sweater! Your style is always flawless, Rami!


That was very sweet of you to say. Thank you


----------



## stacey_1805

Beautiful blooms. Happy spring time everyone!


----------



## mcpro

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile



So elegant!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile [emoji813]


Beautiful! I am on the hunt for a neutral Jige in the light browns/greys family. But im finding it hard to get my hands on one[emoji22] 


loves said:


> View attachment 3651601
> 
> Loving the Lindy in size 26


Looks like a great size on you too


stacey_1805 said:


> Beautiful blooms. Happy spring time everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3652701


Gorgeous! Trench k28 ghw I presume?


----------



## zoeinparis

Coffee in Kensal Rise, north of London


----------



## littleblackbag

Rami00 said:


> Jige in argile


Wow! The leather looks so lush on this, and the leather H is so thick, looks gorgeous!


----------



## chica727

zoeinparis said:


> View attachment 3653146
> 
> 
> Coffee in Kensal Rise, north of London


J twin. She looks gorgeous. I was ambivalent about orange J but it has surprised me as it is a versatile bag to wear every day.


----------



## ehy12

First day out for miss malchite picking up hubbys car


----------



## zoeinparis

chica727 said:


> J twin. She looks gorgeous. I was ambivalent about orange J but it has surprised me as it is a versatile bag to wear every day.



Sometimes, you just have to jump in head first, or in my case, hands first. Got my nails done today too! [emoji12]


----------



## Rami00

Spot an attention seeker in this stack


----------



## Rami00

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful! I am on the hunt for a neutral Jige in the light browns/greys family. But im finding it hard to get my hands on one[emoji22]
> 
> Looks like a great size on you too
> 
> Gorgeous! Trench k28 ghw I presume?


Awww Thank you! I hope you find one soon. I have seen a few in trench, get your SA on it!


----------



## stacey_1805

zoeinparis said:


> Sometimes, you just have to jump in head first, or in my case, hands first. Got my nails done today too! [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653420



Gorgeous Orange Jypsiere!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jenayb

I wanted to quickly share my RJ K25. Surprisingly, it holds quite a bit and I do find myself reaching for it often. Have a nice weekend everyone. [emoji177]


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Spot an attention seeker in this stack


Oh my God...can't take the cuteness of Gingy!!! And what a heavenly stack 'o bags!!


----------



## hclubfan

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3653522
> 
> 
> I wanted to quickly share my RJ K25. Surprisingly, it holds quite a bit and I do find myself reaching for it often. Have a nice weekend everyone. [emoji177]


Gorgeous, and such a cute size!


----------



## stacey_1805

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful! I am on the hunt for a neutral Jige in the light browns/greys family. But im finding it hard to get my hands on one[emoji22]
> 
> Looks like a great size on you too
> 
> Gorgeous! Trench k28 ghw I presume?



Yes! It is indeed.


----------



## stacey_1805

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3653522
> 
> 
> I wanted to quickly share my RJ K25. Surprisingly, it holds quite a bit and I do find myself reaching for it often. Have a nice weekend everyone. [emoji177]



Love your sellier K! Would you think that it would fit a Kelly wallet in your sellier 25? And is it difficult to access the items in the bag?


----------



## stacey_1805

ehy12 said:


> First day out for miss malchite picking up hubbys car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653352



It must have been a really special and exciting day! Congrats on your new Malachite B and new Porsche! I'm twins with you on the bag and the car, except mine is in lava orange. What a coincidence!


----------



## ehy12

stacey_1805 said:


> It must have been a really special and exciting day! Congrats on your new Malachite B and new Porsche! I'm twins with you on the bag and the car, except mine is in lava orange. What a coincidence!


Thank you!! Oh the car is not new...we putchased 2 months ago but it was getting some special coating(??!!).
I cannot believe how much I am absolutely loving my malachite b!!! I have been an avid H collector for 7 years and have had many Bs and Ks in different colors. This is by FAR my favorite!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Going to the gym..


----------



## periogirl28

Sakura KC goes to the Royal Ballet. Jewels by Balanchine. Lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Sakura KC goes to the Royal Ballet. Jewels by Balanchine. Lovely weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653581


Gorgeous, periogirl!


----------



## jenayb

stacey_1805 said:


> Love your sellier K! Would you think that it would fit a Kelly wallet in your sellier 25? And is it difficult to access the items in the bag?



Thank you! The K long wallet doesn't fit very well unfortunately. 

It was difficult to get in and out at first but as I've used the bag it's become easier.


----------



## Prada Prince

Getting the Ombré CDC out for lunch...


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Sakura KC goes to the Royal Ballet. Jewels by Balanchine. Lovely weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653581



Beautiful look
Enjoy the Ballet
I'm sure you will![emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Oh my God...can't take the cuteness of Gingy!!! And what a heavenly stack 'o bags!!


Thank you! He doesnt miss any chance to be in front of the camera


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Sakura KC goes to the Royal Ballet. Jewels by Balanchine. Lovely weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653581


Gorgeous as always!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> Spot an attention seeker in this stack



Awesome photobomb!!! [emoji1360][emoji190]


----------



## stacey_1805

jenaywins said:


> Thank you! The K long wallet doesn't fit very well unfortunately.
> 
> It was difficult to get in and out at first but as I've used the bag it's become easier.



Thanks for sharing, perhaps a K28 sellier would be a better fit. But the K25 is so cute!


----------



## Oryx816

Out to brunch with my etrusque lizard charniere....


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> Out to brunch with my etrusque lizard charniere....
> 
> View attachment 3654117



Gorgeous!  [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous as always!


Thanks dear! ❤


----------



## periogirl28

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful look
> Enjoy the Ballet
> I'm sure you will![emoji4]


Thank you, I did! The technique shown was just amazing!


----------



## suziez

ehy12 said:


> First day out for miss malchite picking up hubbys car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653352





ehy12 said:


> First day out for miss malchite picking up hubbys car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653352


Beautiful, and that twilly could not be more perfect....


----------



## suziez

Oryx816 said:


> Out to brunch with my etrusque lizard charniere....
> 
> View attachment 3654117


wow!  this is beautiful


----------



## dollychic

Rainy weather today so out with my trusty Etain L30. Just realized it's been 6 years with this bag? Still one of my most used bags for a casual day out, packs a punch too! My toddler's water bottle, favorite book and snacks!


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Gorgeous!  [emoji7]





suziez said:


> wow!  this is beautiful



Thank you ladies! [emoji253]

I am on a charniere kick lately....now trying to hunt down an ombré lizard.


----------



## ehy12

suziez said:


> Beautiful, and that twilly could not be more perfect....


Thank you!!


----------



## bfly

Out and about with my clic clac and twilly on my LV speedy.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes at Hakkasan, tea and lots of laughter with TPF friends. [emoji6][emoji173]


----------



## Kylacove

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3654227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy weather today so out with my trusty Etain L30. Just realized it's been 6 years with this bag? Still one of my most used bags for a casual day out, packs a punch too! My toddler's water bottle, favorite book and snacks!


Do you have an insert on your Lindy? I like a little slouch but love yours isn't fortune cookie.


----------



## atelierforward

Israeli_Flava said:


> *SO Birkin face off! Happy Sunday!!!*


Both are too gorgeous!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> Spot an attention seeker in this stack


Gingy steals the show!


----------



## atelierforward

Prada Prince said:


> Getting the Ombré CDC out for lunch...
> 
> View attachment 3653668
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653670


Love Ombre! Gorgeous CDC


----------



## MommyDaze

Lunch with Blue Nuit GM Pico, Farandole necklace, H Apple Watch with sapphire double tour strap, and Oasis sandals.


----------



## dollychic

Kylacove said:


> Do you have an insert on your Lindy? I like a little slouch but love yours isn't fortune cookie.



Hello! Nope no insert but it's filled to the brim with my 2yo toddler's items lol.


----------



## catsinthebag

MommyDaze said:


> Lunch with Blue Nuit GM Pico, Farandole necklace, H Apple Watch with sapphire double tour strap, and Oasis sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654784



You look great! What size is your Farandole? You're inspiring me to try wearing mine this way.


----------



## cafecreme15

MommyDaze said:


> Lunch with Blue Nuit GM Pico, Farandole necklace, H Apple Watch with sapphire double tour strap, and Oasis sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654784


I never liked Picotins before seeing this photo but yours is HEAVEN! Gorgeous color and looks amazing with the twilly!


----------



## Luxzenith

Good Monday peeps! Am determined to kill off Monday blues with a change of twilly on my blue paradise b30!!


----------



## MommyDaze

catsinthebag said:


> You look great! What size is your Farandole? You're inspiring me to try wearing mine this way.


Thanks! It's an 80. Hard decision between this and the 120, but I liked this length better on me when worn long. 


cafecreme15 said:


> I never liked Picotins before seeing this photo but yours is HEAVEN! Gorgeous color and looks amazing with the twilly!


Thanks! I only like them in the GM or TGM size. The PM is adorable on other people, but wouldn't work for me. 

Thanks for all of the likes


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3655032
> 
> 
> Good Monday peeps! Am determined to kill off Monday blues with a change of twilly on my blue paradise b30!!



Oh this ghillies birkin is so pretty already!! The twilly added that soft touch to it!


----------



## momasaurus

MommyDaze said:


> Lunch with Blue Nuit GM Pico, Farandole necklace, H Apple Watch with sapphire double tour strap, and Oasis sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654784


Blue nuit - gorgeous!!!! Love that blouse also


----------



## PurseOnFleek

MommyDaze said:


> Lunch with Blue Nuit GM Pico, Farandole necklace, H Apple Watch with sapphire double tour strap, and Oasis sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654784


Love the picotin & whole outfit.


----------



## hclubfan

MommyDaze said:


> Lunch with Blue Nuit GM Pico, Farandole necklace, H Apple Watch with sapphire double tour strap, and Oasis sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654784


Love everything here!  I also have an 80 cm farandole, and love wearing it like this.  It's a very versatile length.  Your Blue Nuit Picotin and sandals are gorgeous!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Went to celebrate 1yr wedding anniversary but because it was a weekday couldnt get someone to watch bub so we went to Hooters! Pram friendly door and pram friendly isles lol food was tasty even if it wasnt what i would usually opt for as restaurant dining. Sure it was bad for me though lol!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3653522
> 
> 
> I wanted to quickly share my RJ K25. Surprisingly, it holds quite a bit and I do find myself reaching for it often. Have a nice weekend everyone. [emoji177]


Fraternal twins with my RJ32 ghw hehe


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3655032
> 
> 
> Good Monday peeps! Am determined to kill off Monday blues with a change of twilly on my blue paradise b30!!


Your bag is exquisite!! Ghillies is on my wishlist


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Afternoon tea at Langham Chicago. My k25 swift with my friend's b35 togo- both noir with ghw!


----------



## PriShuang

My etoupe in action shopping with me


----------



## LovingTheOrange

PriShuang said:


> My etoupe in action shopping with me
> View attachment 3655975
> View attachment 3655976


That elephant is such a cute addition! We refer to "etoupe" as "elephant gray" in Chinese, so it's perfect for your etoupe beauty~


----------



## PriShuang

LovingTheOrange said:


> That elephant is such a cute addition! We refer to "etoupe" as "elephant gray" in Chinese, so it's perfect for your etoupe beauty~



Thank you dear[emoji4]


----------



## tabbi001

PriShuang said:


> My etoupe in action shopping with me
> View attachment 3655975
> View attachment 3655976


Beautiful


----------



## ladysarah

LovingTheOrange said:


> Afternoon tea at Langham Chicago. My k25 swift with my friend's b35 togo- both noir with ghw!


Lovely - and the afternoon tea looks spectacular.


----------



## stacey_1805

MommyDaze said:


> Lunch with Blue Nuit GM Pico, Farandole necklace, H Apple Watch with sapphire double tour strap, and Oasis sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654784



Very beautiful blue, Love your picotin!


----------



## stacey_1805

PriShuang said:


> My etoupe in action shopping with me
> View attachment 3655975
> View attachment 3655976



What a cute elephant..!


----------



## LouisV76




----------



## obsessedwhermes

PriShuang said:


> My etoupe in action shopping with me
> View attachment 3655975
> View attachment 3655976



That elephant is soooo cute and the colour matches very well with your twilly. All so pretty!


----------



## Luxzenith

LovingTheOrange said:


> Afternoon tea at Langham Chicago. My k25 swift with my friend's b35 togo- both noir with ghw!



Oh wow.. loving this eye feast!! Those poker card desserts look too good to eat! And I love how black on ghw looks so different in diffeeent leathers from hermes!!


----------



## Luxzenith

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3653522
> 
> 
> I wanted to quickly share my RJ K25. Surprisingly, it holds quite a bit and I do find myself reaching for it often. Have a nice weekend everyone. [emoji177]



This post is seriously making me aim for a sellier in 25!  Love this! Is it hard to access your keys / cards etc with a sellier?? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## momasaurus

PriShuang said:


> My etoupe in action shopping with me
> View attachment 3655975
> View attachment 3655976


Great!! And very pretty twillies too.


----------



## estallal

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3656220



Hi what size is this? Looks great on u.


----------



## LouisV76

estallal said:


> Hi what size is this? Looks great on u.



the pm in bleu nuit[emoji4]
thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'm banished as usual from DS1s voice lesson but am camped out in the hallway in case I am needed (they are recording today). 

Etoupe B30 with Savana Twillies and PM rodeo. Another chilly rainy NYC day so I grabbed my new H cotton pareo to tie in the rodeo and add a pop to my navy dress and jacket.


----------



## jenayb

Luxzenith said:


> This post is seriously making me aim for a sellier in 25!  Love this! Is it hard to access your keys / cards etc with a sellier?? Thanks for sharing!



Honestly the bag was very stiff when I first brought it home from the boutique, but it has become much easier to access as I use it more. I find this is truly the perfect bag to take shopping and run errands with because you can throw it over your shoulder and just go. I typically keep the top flap unsecured and can get in and out of it pretty easily!


----------



## westcoastgal

MommyDaze said:


> Lunch with Blue Nuit GM Pico, Farandole necklace, H Apple Watch with sapphire double tour strap, and Oasis sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654784


You look great.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

BBC said:


> I'm banished as usual from DS1s voice lesson but am camped out in the hallway in case I am needed (they are recording today).
> 
> Etoupe B30 with Savana Twillies and PM rodeo. Another chilly rainy NYC day so I grabbed my new H cotton pareo to tie in the rodeo and add a pop to my navy dress and jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3656570


Your rodeo makes my heart race! I've been looking to add it to my "stable" for so long


----------



## LovingTheOrange

"Beautiful things" featuring my SO and the cute little cactus man!


----------



## Oryx816

Enjoying lunch with my lovely etain B and "Sieste au Paradis" pleated scarf by my side.


----------



## Luxzenith

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3657248
> 
> 
> Enjoying lunch with my lovely etain B and "Sieste au Paradis" pleated scarf by my side.



I love the pleated scarves from hermes!!! And yours looked lovely!! Do post a modeling shot when you have the chance!!


----------



## ehy12

It is the dreariest non-spring day here. Wanted to cheer myself up with some sparkle for lunch date...vca my other addiction...


----------



## ehy12

Not sure why photo posted twice...apologies...


----------



## Light2018

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3655032
> 
> 
> Good Monday peeps! Am determined to kill off Monday blues with a change of twilly on my blue paradise b30!!



I love this charm. Is it an Hermes charm? Forgive my ignorance. I am not familiar with all of their products and couldn't find this on their website. Thank you .


----------



## bfly

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3655294
> View attachment 3655295
> 
> Went to celebrate 1yr wedding anniversary but because it was a weekday couldnt get someone to watch bub so we went to Hooters! Pram friendly door and pram friendly isles lol food was tasty even if it wasnt what i would usually opt for as restaurant dining. Sure it was bad for me though lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655296
> View attachment 3655297



Happy anniversary. How's the gucci princetown sandals? Are they comfortable for long walk?


----------



## bfly

PriShuang said:


> My etoupe in action shopping with me
> View attachment 3655975
> View attachment 3655976



The elephant is super cute.


----------



## CClovesbags

Was on my way to the mall but had to turn around because our babysitter wasn't available [emoji24]


----------



## ehy12

April and May are busiest for me in terms of outings/events so it will be a 'action shot' heavy few weeks. Thank you for letting me share.
Roger Viviers with BdM birdie B30.


----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


> It is the dreariest non-spring day here. Wanted to cheer myself up with some sparkle for lunch date...vca my other addiction...
> View attachment 3657725



You can post it three times. Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ehy12 said:


> April and May are busiest for me in terms of outings/events so it will be a 'action shot' heavy few weeks. Thank you for letting me share.
> Roger Viviers with BdM birdie B30.
> View attachment 3658032


Post as many times as you wish because it is all eye candies for us !! Many thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Luxzenith

CClovesbags said:


> Was on my way to the mall but had to turn around because our babysitter wasn't available [emoji24]
> View attachment 3657915



Aww. I love this picture.. too bad u have to turn around!!


----------



## Luxzenith

TrinaO67 said:


> I love this charm. Is it an Hermes charm? Forgive my ignorance. I am not familiar with all of their products and couldn't find this on their website. Thank you .



Yup Trina, I juSt saw it came up on EU hermes site last night..although it is always snatch up real fast.


----------



## Light2018

Luxzenith said:


> Yup Trina, I juSt saw it came up on EU hermes site last night..although it is always snatch up real fast.



I love it.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bfly said:


> Happy anniversary. How's the gucci princetown sandals? Are they comfortable for long walk?


Thankyou~ so far i find them comfortable. But they definitely feel like they will get more comfy with wear as the leather softens up. I havent done any long walking yet but maybe this Saturday they will get a good run


----------



## ryomat

Hello everyone☺️It's been a long long time from my last showup in tPF (few years perhaps!) Here is my ootd today, with my White Kelly 32☺️ have a nice day everyone


----------



## Carrotcakes

Love it! Stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Haven't posted here for ages! Deets for today! Happy Thursday friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mcpro

ryomat said:


> Hello everyone[emoji5]It's been a long long time from my last showup in tPF (few years perhaps!) Here is my ootd today, with my White Kelly 32[emoji5] have a nice day everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658509



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] soo clean and crisp !!! I love white!!!


----------



## ryomat

mcpro said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] soo clean and crisp !!! I love white!!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ehy12

I am breaking out my new balmain jacket....subtle blue to go with my beloved hydra kelly...
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ehy12 said:


> I am breaking out my new balmain jacket....subtle blue to go with my beloved hydra kelly...
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3658612



Oh I love this bag!! And you look so classy with this coordination!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Luxzenith

LovingTheOrange said:


> Your bag is exquisite!! Ghillies is on my wishlist



You will get your hands on your dream one soon!! Show us once you decided! And yup.. I love Ghilllies!


----------



## Luxzenith

Getting used to my new pochette .. my first ostrich..


----------



## suziez

ehy12 said:


> I am breaking out my new balmain jacket....subtle blue to go with my beloved hydra kelly...
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3658612


everything is beautiful


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## suziez

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3658645
> 
> 
> Getting used to my new pochette .. my first ostrich..


gorgeous


----------



## hclubfan

ehy12 said:


> I am breaking out my new balmain jacket....subtle blue to go with my beloved hydra kelly...
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3658612


Hey Blue Hydra twin, your Kelly looks perfect with that gorgeous Balmain jacket (would love to be twins on that as well!)


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Haven't posted here for ages! Deets for today! Happy Thursday friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658573


Eternal, you have the best accessories, and you always pair them so beautifully


----------



## ehy12

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh I love this bag!! And you look so classy with this coordination!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you dear!


----------



## ehy12

suziez said:


> everything is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## ehy12

hclubfan said:


> Hey Blue Hydra twin, your Kelly looks perfect with that gorgeous Balmain jacket (would love to be twins on that as well![emoji2])


Dont you just love hydra??!! Its my only pop color and I need to add more! I hughly recommend this balmain piece...its cotton so very breathable and light!


----------



## Luxzenith

ehy12 said:


> I am breaking out my new balmain jacket....subtle blue to go with my beloved hydra kelly...
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3658612



I looooveeeee blue hydra!! Ain't it looking so classy in ghw?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

Luxzenith said:


> I looooveeeee blue hydra!! Ain't it looking so classy in ghw?? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I love it too!! This bag took me the longest to decide...walked around the boutique with it for an hour....but sooooo glad i this in my collection!!


----------



## hclubfan

ehy12 said:


> I love it too!! This bag took me the longest to decide...walked around the boutique with it for an hour....but sooooo glad i this in my collection!!


I did the exact same thing when I bought my blue hydra Kelly! In fact, I had to bring it home and think about it for two days before I took the plunge! So glad I did.


----------



## ehy12

hclubfan said:


> I did the exact same thing when I bought my blue hydra Kelly! In fact, I had to bring it home and think about it for two days before I took the plunge! So glad I did.


Lol![emoji7] i totally understand! In fact, one of the other SAs tried to talk me out if it but my own SA said "you HAVE to get this color!!"....hahaha


----------



## jenayb

LovingTheOrange said:


> "Beautiful things" featuring my SO and the cute little cactus man!



I really love your SO. The colours are so perfect together. What a great choice. [emoji7]


----------



## jenayb

Craie at brunch this past Sunday. Hope everyone is having a very lovely week. [emoji173]️


----------



## ehy12

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3658978
> 
> 
> Craie at brunch this past Sunday. Hope everyone is having a very lovely week. [emoji173]️


Beautiful and serene!


----------



## cremel

mcpro said:


> Thank you!,  the converse is a bargain, matches the color so why not !!!



Beautiful flowers and perfectly matched K. [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah



Love your bag to death.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cremel

LovingTheOrange said:


> "Beautiful things" featuring my SO and the cute little cactus man!



Beautiful!!


----------



## cremel

ehy12 said:


> I am breaking out my new balmain jacket....subtle blue to go with my beloved hydra kelly...
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3658612



This is 28?25?


----------



## ehy12

cremel said:


> This is 28?25?


Hydra kelly 28 in evercolor

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eternallove4bag

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3658978
> 
> 
> Craie at brunch this past Sunday. Hope everyone is having a very lovely week. [emoji173]️


Stunning! Craie looks amazing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



ehy12 said:


> I am breaking out my new balmain jacket....subtle blue to go with my beloved hydra kelly...
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3658612



Beautiful blue[emoji170][emoji170] loving the VCA [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> Eternal, you have the best accessories, and you always pair them so beautifully



Thank u so much sweetie [emoji8][emoji8]... Love H accessories [emoji28]


----------



## Nui

My 2 travel companions from recent Japan trip


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3658645
> 
> 
> Getting used to my new pochette .. my first ostrich..



Pink ostrich pochette!! That is TDF!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ryomat said:


> Hello everyone☺️It's been a long long time from my last showup in tPF (few years perhaps!) Here is my ootd today, with my White Kelly 32☺️ have a nice day everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658509


Come back soon !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Nui said:


> View attachment 3659139
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659140
> 
> 
> My 2 travel companions from recent Japan trip


So pretty in pink !


----------



## weibandy

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3658978
> 
> 
> Craie at brunch this past Sunday. Hope everyone is having a very lovely week. [emoji173]️


Just looking at this makes me feel calm and happy


----------



## tia15

pursesandposes said:


> Just received this pre-loved vintage BBK, and I have veritable Kelly fever! Been styling my new black beauty casually, as I love the way it contrasts against a relaxed look. Thanks for letting me share! x
> 
> View attachment 3632474



It is gorgeous! I'm currently searching for a vintage BBK... yours is in beautiful condition


----------



## dollychic

Gator off to run errands!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3659480
> 
> 
> Nilo off to run errands!


That black and purple contrast!!


----------



## tabbi001

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3659480
> 
> 
> Nilo off to run errands!


Love it!


----------



## dollychic

LovingTheOrange said:


> That black and purple contrast!!



Thk u! I love purple so much so it was a perfect match for me! 



tabbi001 said:


> Love it!



Thanks so much love!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3659480
> 
> 
> Gator off to run errands!



Love this gator Constance!!! Looks classy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3659480
> 
> 
> Gator off to run errands!



Omg! That's one stunning C[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Nui said:


> View attachment 3659139
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659140
> 
> 
> My 2 travel companions from recent Japan trip



Love your C and beautiful backdrop [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]... Evie makes the perfect travel companion too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serving coffee, tea or .... This [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## obsessedwhermes

eternallove4bag said:


> Serving coffee, tea or .... This [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659621
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Oh gosh!!! Your collection is gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh gosh!!! Your collection is gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank u so much my dear [emoji8] I get a lot of wear out of these so trying not to have a heart attack myself looking at the pic [emoji28][emoji85]


----------



## littleming

eternallove4bag said:


> Serving coffee, tea or .... This [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659621
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Beautiful collection! Happy Friday!!


----------



## Rami00

GT k32 and boquet sellier in action.


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> Serving coffee, tea or .... This [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659621
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Love these!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## lulilu

Rami00 said:


> GT k32 and boquet sellier in action.



GT kelly is my dream bag.  I wish I had asked for one years ago.


----------



## DiJe40

Evelyne with twilly and Hermès scarf


----------



## Rami00

lulilu said:


> GT kelly is my dream bag.  I wish I had asked for one years ago.


I wsh you could get your hands on one. I really love this color.


----------



## ehy12

My sweet DH volunteered to drive me to the boutique today for a quick visit to pick up something little for a friend.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ehy12 said:


> Love these!![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


Thank u my dear [emoji8]... I get so much use out of these [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



ehy12 said:


> My sweet DH volunteered to drive me to the boutique today for a quick visit to pick up something little for a friend.
> View attachment 3660018



Omg! Love that birdie![emoji170][emoji170]... Was this pic after the Dallet or before? [emoji847]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> GT k32 and boquet sellier in action.



Stunning my friend [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

littleming said:


> Beautiful collection! Happy Friday!!



Thank you so much! A vey happy Friday to you too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u my dear [emoji8]... I get so much use out of these [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! Love that birdie![emoji170][emoji170]... Was this pic after the Dallet or before? [emoji847]


[emoji7] this pic was after H shopping and lunch...he loves H as much as I do and has picked up more shoes and rtw than me this season!!! [emoji47] Our SA showed him options to custom order sneakers in crocodile!! And he spent about 20 min going over skins with her until she told us the price....$12k!!!!! For sneakers!!!!![emoji47][emoji47][emoji47]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ehy12 said:


> [emoji7] this pic was after H shopping and lunch...he loves H as much as I do and has picked up more shoes and rtw than me this season!!! [emoji47] Our SA showed him options to custom order sneakers in crocodile!! And he spent about 20 min going over skins with her until she told us the price....$12k!!!!! For sneakers!!!!![emoji47][emoji47][emoji47]



Haha! Omg 12k huh?[emoji33]... But it's good to have a partner in crime to share your love for H[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Absolutely love the dallet shawl you picked up! You will get so much wear out of that one! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## moonstone

Studying at the library but sneaking to tpf.  [emoji28][emoji849]


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha! Omg 12k huh?[emoji33]... But it's good to have a partner in crime to share your love for H[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Absolutely love the dallet shawl you picked up! You will get so much wear out of that one! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


$12k!!!!!! Simply beyond what we can spend on sneakers!!! He purchased a stunning croc belt last season and was probably thinking the price woud be similar. The look on his face was funny[emoji33]
I love the dallet so much...i was wearing my ex libris stole and actually switched it out and wore the new dallet out of the store!!


----------



## DiJe40

Nui said:


> View attachment 3659139
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659140
> 
> 
> My 2 travel companions from recent Japan trip



Beautifull, love the way you attached the twilly to your Evelyne


----------



## eternallove4bag

ehy12 said:


> $12k!!!!!! Simply beyond what we can spend on sneakers!!! He purchased a stunning croc belt last season and was probably thinking the price woud be similar. The look on his face was funny[emoji33]
> I love the dallet so much...i was wearing my ex libris stole and actually switched it out and wore the new dallet out of the store!!



Hahaha! I can totally imagine the look! [emoji23]... And oh yes that Dallet looks amazing on you! Saw the beautiful mod pic! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hermezzy

LovingTheOrange said:


> "Beautiful things" featuring my SO and the cute little cactus man!



The bag is a revelation and you've outfitted it beautifully!


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> It is the dreariest non-spring day here. Wanted to cheer myself up with some sparkle for lunch date...vca my other addiction...
> View attachment 3657725


Just lovely----such an elegant pairing...


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Haven't posted here for ages! Deets for today! Happy Thursday friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658573


Very rich- almost a picture from a fantasy or dream...the colors and textures are heavenly


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Serving coffee, tea or .... This [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659621
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Gorgeous...true art, so expertly displayed.  This is just phenomenal.  I gasped...


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> GT k32 and boquet sellier in action.


Stunning- your eye for color is, as always, pitch perfect and naturally assembled.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eternallove4bag said:


> Serving coffee, tea or .... This [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659621
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


WOW, better than tea or coffee !!


----------



## jenayb

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3659480
> 
> 
> Gator off to run errands!



Stunning!


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> Just lovely----such an elegant pairing...


Thank you dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chiaoapple

Excuse the slippers, and the picture orientation -- couldn't fix it!


----------



## thyme

Sunny mild weather - perfect for little white jacket yay! Have a good weekend all..


----------



## EmileH

chincac said:


> Sunny mild weather - perfect for little white jacket yay! Have a good weekend all..
> 
> View attachment 3660777



Your outfit is so cute. I love the jacket on you.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ehy12 said:


> I am breaking out my new balmain jacket....subtle blue to go with my beloved hydra kelly...
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3658612


How do you find the hydra blue to match your outfits? Do you opt to use it only in certain seasons?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ryomat said:


> Hello everyone[emoji5]️It's been a long long time from my last showup in tPF (few years perhaps!) Here is my ootd today, with my White Kelly 32[emoji5]️ have a nice day everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658509


Love a white kelly. Im too afraid i would ruin it though. Yours looks great


eternallove4bag said:


> Haven't posted here for ages! Deets for today! Happy Thursday friends [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658573


Love the colour choices of your accessories with that bag


jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3658978
> 
> 
> Craie at brunch this past Sunday. Hope everyone is having a very lovely week. [emoji173]️


Beautiful. Craie and ghw is divine


Nui said:


> View attachment 3659139
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659140
> 
> 
> My 2 travel companions from recent Japan trip


Your outfits are cool. I feel i cant pull off sneakers well... I need to practice more because they are far more comfy


dollychic said:


> View attachment 3659480
> 
> 
> Gator off to run errands!


Beautiful C!


eternallove4bag said:


> Serving coffee, tea or .... This [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659621
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


That is quite a Collection of H jewellery 


Rami00 said:


> GT k32 and boquet sellier in action.


My fav colour Gris T~ looks great with that scarf


DiJe40 said:


> Evelyne with twilly and Hermès scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659772


Outfit colours are very on point with that bag!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My B out shopping with me today. I also realised its not a good idea to break in shoes for a 3hr shopping day[emoji30]


----------



## ehy12

PurseOnFleek said:


> How do you find the hydra blue to match your outfits? Do you opt to use it only in certain seasons?


I actually use my hydra quite often regardless of season. Im often drrssed in neutral colors so it has not been too difficult to match with hydra but when in doubt i reach for my more  neutral bags. Heres hydra paired with a black jacket.


----------



## littleblackbag

This wasn't taken today but Wednesday I think, far too warm for a coat today. I used my Evie today as well but no picture sorry!


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> Sunny mild weather - perfect for little white jacket yay! Have a good weekend all..
> 
> View attachment 3660777


Picture perfect, I could never wear bag in that shade of pink or a white jacket (just wouldn't suit me) but both look stunning on you! Love the little bunny peaking out too. Xx


----------



## Rhl2987

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 3660668
> 
> Excuse the slippers, and the picture orientation -- couldn't fix it!


I love the contrast between your bag, scarf, and flowy top. Beautiful!


----------



## Rhl2987

ehy12 said:


> I actually use my hydra quite often regardless of season. Im often drrssed in neutral colors so it has not been too difficult to match with hydra but when in doubt i reach for my more  neutral bags. Heres hydra paired with a black jacket.
> View attachment 3660856


Love how you put everything together!!


----------



## ehy12

Finally a beautiful spring day here!


----------



## littleblackbag

ehy12 said:


> Finally a beautiful spring day here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660938
> 
> View attachment 3660939


Wowzer! The bag, the jewels, the shoes, all stunning! Dress looks good too.


----------



## momasaurus

Rami00 said:


> GT k32 and boquet sellier in action.


so ethereal!!


----------



## momasaurus

chincac said:


> Sunny mild weather - perfect for little white jacket yay! Have a good weekend all..
> 
> View attachment 3660777


Great ensemble! just perfect.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## baileylab

care to share the deets on your bag? thanks


----------



## baileylab

chiaoapple said:


> View attachment 3660668
> 
> Excuse the slippers, and the picture orientation -- couldn't fix it!



care to share the deets on your bag? thanks


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ehy12 said:


> I actually use my hydra quite often regardless of season. Im often drrssed in neutral colors so it has not been too difficult to match with hydra but when in doubt i reach for my more  neutral bags. Heres hydra paired with a black jacket.
> View attachment 3660856


Hmm i am also the same often always neutral dressed ... I have been hesitant to consider a colour for my next H bag but its starting to grow on me a little the thought of a pop of colour... [emoji16] thankyou for sharing the experience you have had so far


----------



## ehy12

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hmm i am also the same often always neutral dressed ... I have been hesitant to consider a colour for my next H bag but its starting to grow on me a little the thought of a pop of colour... [emoji16] thankyou for sharing the experience you have had so far


I encourage you to consider color (mayve even a pop like hydra!)...i only collected neutrals...etoupe, etain, noir, argile...but was encouraged by my SA to get hydra and I recently got a malachite B30 and now I am strictly going for colors i.e. reds and other jewel tones. Its been fun to branch out!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ehy12 said:


> I encourage you to consider color (mayve even a pop like hydra!)...i only collected neutrals...etoupe, etain, noir, argile...but was encouraged by my SA to get hydra and I recently got a malachite B30 and now I am strictly going for colors i.e. reds and other jewel tones. Its been fun to branch out!


I may play it safe on my next H bag because its a kelly but for sure after that i will go a colour. I may just dip my toes into colour by going with a Jige elan clutch hehe


----------



## ehy12

PurseOnFleek said:


> I may play it safe on my next H bag because its a kelly but for sure after that i will go a colour. I may just dip my toes into colour by going with a Jige elan clutch hehe


Great idea!! A jige is great in color!! Mine is argile. But yesterday I picked up a orange poppy for my friend who doesnt have a boutique near her. I want to hijack it from her!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Actually my next b might be a grey...i have a request in for GM...so we will see what comes in!


----------



## ehy12

Rhl2987 said:


> Love how you put everything together!!


Thank you!


----------



## ehy12

littleblackbag said:


> Wowzer! The bag, the jewels, the shoes, all stunning! Dress looks good too.


Thank you dear!!


----------



## cafecreme15

chincac said:


> Sunny mild weather - perfect for little white jacket yay! Have a good weekend all..
> 
> View attachment 3660777


This jacket is amazing, chincac! Perfectly put together, as always.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ehy12 said:


> Great idea!! A jige is great in color!! Mine is argile. But yesterday I picked up a orange poppy for my friend who doesnt have a boutique near her. I want to hijack it from her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661041
> 
> Actually my next b might be a grey...i have a request in for GM...so we will see what comes in!


Yes GrisM is my ideal colour for my next kelly. I adore this colour[emoji7]  hope you can get it!


----------



## LovEmAll

Bright pops of color today


----------



## thyme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your outfit is so cute. I love the jacket on you.



thank you *Pocketbook Pup*! finally the weather to wear it has arrived for this weekend ...next week is back to wintry temperatures according to the forecast...



littleblackbag said:


> This wasn't taken today but Wednesday I think, far too warm for a coat today. I used my Evie today as well but no picture sorry!



yes very warm today...is this the rarely sighted prune evie? 



littleblackbag said:


> Picture perfect, I could never wear bag in that shade of pink or a white jacket (just wouldn't suit me) but both look stunning on you! Love the little bunny peaking out too. Xx



thank you  ah ha you spot the bunny ..



ehy12 said:


> Finally a beautiful spring day here!



i love your top! looking fabulous..



momasaurus said:


> Great ensemble! just perfect.



thank you *momosaurus* 



cafecreme15 said:


> This jacket is amazing, chincac! Perfectly put together, as always.



*cafecreme15*, you are too kind and thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

Going for casual and cute today for an Easter egg hunt outdoors! Finally starting to warm up where I live


----------



## cafecreme15

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 3661113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for casual and cute today for an Easter egg hunt outdoors! Finally starting to warm up where I live


Love this blazer! Is it Akris by any chance?


----------



## Perli

eternallove4bag said:


> Serving coffee, tea or .... This [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659621
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Amazing collection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rhl2987

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this blazer! Is it Akris by any chance?


Thank you very much! It's actually a find from Zara.


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> thank you *Pocketbook Pup*! finally the weather to wear it has arrived for this weekend ...next week is back to wintry temperatures according to the forecast...
> 
> 
> 
> yes very warm today...is this the rarely sighted prune evie?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you  ah ha you spot the bunny ..
> 
> 
> 
> i love your top! looking fabulous..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *momosaurus*
> 
> 
> 
> *cafecreme15*, you are too kind and thank you!



This is indeed the rarely sighted Prune Evie. I am determined to use it more this year and have used it quite it a bit so far already! Maybe not too many pics though as I have a limited wardrobe and it could get a little sameish!


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> This is indeed the rarely sighted Prune Evie. I am determined to use it more this year and have used it quite it a bit so far already! Maybe not too many pics though as I have a limited wardrobe and it could get a little sameish!



ahh love prune...the current season bordeaux/burgundy looks very similar ..maybe just a touch lighter!


----------



## ceci

Wearing my original wool necklace & bag charm to local art center  "Wearable Art Exhibition" opening reception yesterday.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

chincac said:


> Sunny mild weather - perfect for little white jacket yay! Have a good weekend all..
> 
> View attachment 3660777



Love this outfit with Pop of pink from the bag!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ehy12 said:


> Finally a beautiful spring day here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660938
> 
> View attachment 3660939



Your coordination is so chic! And your jewelry is so beautiful!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 3661113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for casual and cute today for an Easter egg hunt outdoors! Finally starting to warm up where I live



Very nice and smart for an easy day out!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ceci said:


> Wearing my original wool necklace & bag charm to local art center  "Wearable Art Exhibition" opening reception yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3661421



Love how you match all the colours together!!


----------



## thyme

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love this outfit with Pop of pink from the bag!



thank you *obsessedwhermes *


----------



## chiaoapple

baileylab said:


> care to share the deets on your bag? thanks


Hi, it is a SO Blue Hydra Birkin 30cm with gold hardware (the SO was for a lighter interior, forgot the colour code)


----------



## Young1987

chica727 said:


> J twin. She looks gorgeous. I was ambivalent about orange J but it has surprised me as it is a versatile bag to wear every day.


Me too! I love my orange J28!!


----------



## Young1987

bobkat1991 said:


> Your pictures should be hanging in an art museum!
> 
> Here is my latest.....do scarf and purse play well together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650559


 Beautiful!


----------



## ceci

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love how you match all the colours together!!



Thank you [emoji4] Love playing around with colors [emoji439]


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> Finally a beautiful spring day here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660938
> 
> View attachment 3660939


Stunning, gorgeous, classy, and so very elegant...Just beautiful, dear!


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> Stunning, gorgeous, classy, and so very elegant...Just beautiful, dear!


Thank you dear!!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ceci said:


> Wearing my original wool necklace & bag charm to local art center  "Wearable Art Exhibition" opening reception yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3661421


Love your creativity . Its amazing!


----------



## stacey_1805

ceci said:


> Wearing my original wool necklace & bag charm to local art center  "Wearable Art Exhibition" opening reception yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3661421



Love your arm candy and wool necklace!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Perli said:


> Amazing collection!


Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


PurseOnFleek said:


> Love a white kelly. Im too afraid i would ruin it though. Yours looks great
> 
> Love the colour choices of your accessories with that bag
> 
> Beautiful. Craie and ghw is divine
> 
> Your outfits are cool. I feel i cant pull off sneakers well... I need to practice more because they are far more comfy
> 
> Beautiful C!
> 
> That is quite a Collection of H jewellery
> 
> My fav colour Gris T~ looks great with that scarf
> 
> Outfit colours are very on point with that bag!


Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


chkpfbeliever said:


> WOW, better than tea or coffee !!


Thank you so much dear chkpfbeliever [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous...true art, so expertly displayed.  This is just phenomenal.  I gasped...


Awww you are too kind! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ thank you so much [emoji8]


Hermezzy said:


> Very rich- almost a picture from a fantasy or dream...the colors and textures are heavenly



You are super sweet [emoji8] thank u so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovEmAll said:


> Bright pops of color today
> View attachment 3661069


Stunning blues [emoji170][emoji170]



ehy12 said:


> Finally a beautiful spring day here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660938
> 
> View attachment 3660939


Beautifully styled my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3660820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My B out shopping with me today. I also realised its not a good idea to break in shoes for a 3hr shopping day[emoji30]



Stunning! Your B is gorgeous and I love those shoes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ceci said:


> Wearing my original wool necklace & bag charm to local art center  "Wearable Art Exhibition" opening reception yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3661421


Omg this Kelly!!!  Is this toundra box leather?


----------



## 1LV

MommyDaze said:


> Lunch with Blue Nuit GM Pico, Farandole necklace, H Apple Watch with sapphire double tour strap, and Oasis sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654784


Love love love!


----------



## bfly

Spending Sunday noon at the mall then grab my fave drink at Starbucks before doing grocery.


----------



## bfly

LovEmAll said:


> Bright pops of color today
> View attachment 3661069



Loving the blue.


----------



## ceci

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love your creativity . Its amazing!





stacey_1805 said:


> Love your arm candy and wool necklace!





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Omg this Kelly!!!  Is this toundra box leather?



Thank you [emoji4] 

Yes! You know the color well [emoji106] It's my beloved Toundra Box with étoupe Chèvre interior [emoji173]️ Lucky piece from FSH 5 years ago [emoji172]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ceci said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Yes! You know the color well [emoji106] It's my beloved Toundra Box with étoupe Chèvre interior [emoji173]️ Lucky piece from FSH 5 years ago [emoji172]


I think it may be one of the best Kelly's I've ever seen.  It especially looks amazing with the colors you're wearing.  I have a B30 toundra box with PHW but I think it would look even more amazing if it had GHW like yours.   I'm still crazy for it though.  I hope you enjoy yours often!


----------



## Purseperson420

Shopping with my mini K! 




I picked up a new twilly along with some macarons! Laduree has the prettiest boxes [emoji254]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Purseperson420 said:


> Shopping with my mini K!
> 
> View attachment 3662661
> 
> 
> I picked up a new twilly along with some macarons! Laduree has the prettiest boxes [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3662662


This mini k is so cute! Love the twilly choice also


----------



## DiJe40

Purseperson420 said:


> Shopping with my mini K!
> 
> View attachment 3662661
> 
> 
> I picked up a new twilly along with some macarons! Laduree has the prettiest boxes [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3662662



So cute, that mini K [emoji7] Does it hold much? I've never seen one...I'm kind of new with H [emoji5]


----------



## periogirl28

Rose Confetti Chevre + Tosca SO goes to Sunday afternoon tea. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purseperson420 said:


> Shopping with my mini K!
> 
> View attachment 3662661
> 
> 
> I picked up a new twilly along with some macarons! Laduree has the prettiest boxes [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3662662


That mini K is too cute! And what a beautiful pop of color [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 



periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti Chevre + Tosca SO goes to Sunday afternoon tea. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3662748



Stunning [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Purseperson420 said:


> Shopping with my mini K!
> 
> View attachment 3662661
> 
> 
> I picked up a new twilly along with some macarons! Laduree has the prettiest boxes [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3662662



Oh... that mini bag with the twilly is going to be sooo cute!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Confetti Chevre + Tosca SO goes to Sunday afternoon tea. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3662748



This combination is sooo sweet!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662769



Great colours to kickstart the week!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

obsessedwhermes said:


> Great colours to kickstart the week!!



Thank you my dear [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Having a little snack at the airport [emoji3]


----------



## cafecreme15

Purseperson420 said:


> Shopping with my mini K!
> 
> View attachment 3662661
> 
> 
> I picked up a new twilly along with some macarons! Laduree has the prettiest boxes [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3662662



Love this! My two favorite things in one picture - Hermes and Laduree! Sometimes I save the boxes to put keepsakes in. And I adore this little round box. I would consider keeping it and using it to store some H bracelets!


----------



## pursesandposes

tia15 said:


> It is gorgeous! I'm currently searching for a vintage BBK... yours is in beautiful condition



Awwwwh - thanks so much, lovely! Mine is nearly 20 years old, and I was really pleasantly surprised at the condition it arrived in. I hope you're able to find one you love soon! x


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3662807
> 
> Having a little snack at the airport [emoji3]


Have a wonderful trip$[emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3662807
> 
> Having a little snack at the airport [emoji3]


That is a very intricate snack! Love the classic black B[emoji16]


----------



## stacey_1805

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662769



Loving the red B and the twilly combination.


----------



## pursesandposes

Sharing a true "action" shot today! Flying B at Palais Royal!


----------



## CClovesbags

Hermes twilly and scarf ring on Louis Vuitton red epi speedy 35
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji8]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy




----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662769


AAAHHHH!!!!! This bag gets me every time!!!!! It's so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## katekluet

Cavalleria d'etriers csgm, raisin SO Kelly and sweater I just finished knitting


----------



## Sandar

Took my J28 on the coffee date with DBF today. 

View attachment 3663179


----------



## etoile de mer

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3663106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalleria d'etriers csgm, raisin SO Kelly and sweater I just finished knitting



So lovely, *kate*! These colors are beautiful together.


----------



## spylove22

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 3661113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for casual and cute today for an Easter egg hunt outdoors! Finally starting to warm up where I live



lovely!


----------



## liz_

Sorry for the bad lighting., loving my petite H horse [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 watermark is my IG name


----------



## EmileH

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3663106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalleria d'etriers csgm, raisin SO Kelly and sweater I just finished knitting



Wow! Great job!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Today with Breezy and the plisse sleeved blouse ...


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today with Breezy and the plisse sleeved blouse ...


Ahhhhhh!! So fresh and pretty!! Love that bag so much!!


----------



## ceci

Hanging out with my kids during Spring Break • Walking around with my new custom felted "NZ Wool Sneakers" + my SO B25 [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171] Love bright & vibrant colors [emoji4]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3663106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalleria d'etriers csgm, raisin SO Kelly and sweater I just finished knitting


Such a beautiful colorway ! and love your sweater too.


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662769


Just ravishing....the epitome of beauty


----------



## Hermezzy

pursesandposes said:


> Sharing a true "action" shot today! Flying B at Palais Royal!
> 
> View attachment 3662927


I love this! So playful!


----------



## Hermezzy

ceci said:


> Hanging out with my kids during Spring Break • Walking around with my new custom felted "NZ Wool Sneakers" + my SO B25 [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171] Love bright & vibrant colors [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663370


The blues...they're just dreamy...I love this!


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today with Breezy and the plisse sleeved blouse ...



A walking study in elegance and beauty....you look just stupendous, as always, my dear


----------



## katekluet

Thanks, Chkpfbeliever, etoile, Pocketbookpup, and for all  the likes too. The yarn was a gift from Scotland from a dear friend which made it special.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

pursesandposes said:


> Sharing a true "action" shot today! Flying B at Palais Royal!
> 
> View attachment 3662927



Love this pic!!!


----------



## scarf1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today with Breezy and the plisse sleeved blouse ...


Love your outfit! Also wish I had bought that CSGM!


----------



## ryomat

Thank you everyone for the compliments of my white Kelly Here is me with Cognac baby 2 days ago. Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Purseperson420

PurseOnFleek said:


> This mini k is so cute! Love the twilly choice also



Thank you ! 



DiJe40 said:


> So cute, that mini K [emoji7] Does it hold much? I've never seen one...I'm kind of new with H [emoji5]



Thanks! It holds a small wallet/cardholder, phone, lipstick... I posted photos of what it holds in my reveal thread- Hawaii haul, and also in the mini kelly thread. There are lots of other lovely kellys in that thread too !



eternallove4bag said:


> That mini K is too cute! And what a beautiful pop of color [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> obsessedwhermes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... that mini bag with the twilly is going to be sooo cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope so too !
> 
> 
> 
> cafecreme15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! My two favorite things in one picture - Hermes and Laduree! Sometimes I save the boxes to put keepsakes in. And I adore this little round box. I would consider keeping it and using it to store some H bracelets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you ! And yes I was thinking exactly this!! I love saving their special themed boxes and this one is especially pretty!
Click to expand...


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Have a wonderful trip$[emoji7]



Thank you [emoji173] hope I find some nice "H souvenirs"



PurseOnFleek said:


> That is a very intricate snack! Love the classic black B[emoji16]



Thank you [emoji173] it was good to have a little snack before boarding.


Thank you for all the likes [emoji106] I always enjoy everyone's contributions.


----------



## Newton5817

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3663106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalleria d'etriers csgm, raisin SO Kelly and sweater I just finished knitting



What size is your SO Kelly?


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today with Breezy and the plisse sleeved blouse ...


Really beautiful.  so feminine and pretty


----------



## Kkho

Haven't posted here for the longest time. With my Niloticus bracelet and rouge vif k28 at work today. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## katekluet

Newton5817 said:


> What size is your SO Kelly?


It's a 22....and I am 5'2"


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3663662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the compliments of my white Kelly Here is me with Cognac baby 2 days ago. Have a nice day everyone


*Ryomat *- You're so chic !!! I know exactly where this bathroom is located and I love it too.  Such a cool design with the curvy walls.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3663954
> 
> 
> Haven't posted here for the longest time. With my Niloticus bracelet and rouge vif k28 at work today. Thanks for letting me share.


Seriously too pretty !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

katekluet said:


> View attachment 3663106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalleria d'etriers csgm, raisin SO Kelly and sweater I just finished knitting


WOW! Hun, so stylish AND talented!


----------



## liz_

Miss K28


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3663954
> 
> 
> Haven't posted here for the longest time. With my Niloticus bracelet and rouge vif k28 at work today. Thanks for letting me share.


That bracelet is stunning![emoji7][emoji7]



ryomat said:


> View attachment 3663662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the compliments of my white Kelly Here is me with Cognac baby 2 days ago. Have a nice day everyone



What a cutie![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> Just ravishing....the epitome of beauty


You say the sweetest things[emoji8] thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



ehy12 said:


> AAAHHHH!!!!! This bag gets me every time!!!!! It's so beautiful!!!!!


Awww thank u[emoji8][emoji8]



stacey_1805 said:


> Loving the red B and the twilly combination.



Thank you so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Today with Breezy and the plisse sleeved blouse ...


You are a vision of beauty! An Angel from Heaven!


----------



## loves

Waiting for the dh so I had time on my hands to snap an ootd


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> You are a vision of beauty! An Angel from Heaven!


Awww thank you dear baga!!! I'm blushing ☺️ You're so sweet!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

liz_ said:


> Miss K28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664775


Such a cutie! And the bag isn't bad either


----------



## liz_

Israeli_Flava said:


> Such a cutie! And the bag isn't bad either



Ah, thank you gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## Hermezzy

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3663662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the compliments of my white Kelly Here is me with Cognac baby 2 days ago. Have a nice day everyone


Gorgeous....such effortless, simple chic


----------



## Hermezzy

loves said:


> Waiting for the dh so I had time on my hands to snap an ootd
> View attachment 3664846


The Lindy looks fantastic with your ensemble!


----------



## DR2014

I am struggling with this right now, about to make my first H bag purchase.  For such a big purchase, I want neutral for maximum use, but I also love colors!  Particularly reds...


----------



## loves

Hermezzy said:


> The Lindy looks fantastic with your ensemble!


 thank you xoxo


----------



## Rami00

DR2014 said:


> I love your article!  And I am struggling with this right now, about to make my first H bag purchase.  For such a big purchase, I want neutral for maximum use, but I also love colors!  Particularly reds...


Thank you xx


----------



## ehy12

Miss Malachite at the grocery store...


----------



## LVGLITTER

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3632627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another day another b in action [emoji4]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



Love that color! Gorgeous!


----------



## chiaoapple

Just showing a couple of accessories -- clic H and 2 petit H short necklaces strung together~


----------



## Rami00

Goldie!


----------



## LDDChanel

First time taking out my etoupe Birkin 35 [emoji322]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Took my B30 noir to visit Hermes yesterday


----------



## Notorious Pink

Action shot today - first time out for scarf and bag!


----------



## cottoncandy101

LovingTheOrange said:


> Miss Blue's first trip overseas, three days after her arrival. The cafe is located in South Korea


omg j'adore ...and the cake too haha


----------



## stacey_1805

Trench Kelly 28 went out today [emoji3]


----------



## fromparis

Lovely  !!


----------



## starprism_7

stacey_1805 said:


> Trench Kelly 28 went out today [emoji3]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666163


You look great, i love that you match your bag with your shoe & accesories. You look stunning.


----------



## starprism_7

BBC said:


> Action shot today - first time out for scarf and bag!
> 
> View attachment 3665980


They are gorgeous! I love samurais. 
Is that rose azalea b25?


----------



## Meta

SO Black Beauty Kelly 25, Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM and vintage Hermès watch. Switched the leather strap for a fun casual strap instead today.


----------



## Genie27

Finally, with nicer weather, a chance to wear a smaller bag and silk scarf - Bleu paon J28 (feels so light after my winter bag) with 90 (blue paon contrast edge) and Lagoon Clic - pardon the contortions to get all three items into the frame.


----------



## Serva1

weN84 said:


> SO Black Beauty Kelly 25, Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM and vintage Hermès watch. Switched the leather strap for a fun casual strap instead today.
> 
> View attachment 3666499



I absolutely adore everything in this pic [emoji7]


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> Finally, with nicer weather, a chance to wear a smaller bag and silk scarf - Bleu paon J28 (feels so light after my winter bag) with 90 (blue paon contrast edge) and Lagoon Clic - pardon the contortions to get all three items into the frame.



I love this look on you! The colors are gorgeous together!


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong

Me and the Hapi 3


----------



## joanneluvzluxe




----------



## catsinthebag

weN84 said:


> SO Black Beauty Kelly 25, Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM and vintage Hermès watch. Switched the leather strap for a fun casual strap instead today.
> 
> View attachment 3666499



Love the strap! Is it from Mautto?


----------



## jenayb

BBC said:


> Action shot today - first time out for scarf and bag!
> 
> View attachment 3665980



I love your hair! [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

LDDChanel said:


> View attachment 3665969
> 
> 
> First time taking out my etoupe Birkin 35 [emoji322]



Very classy and elegant look!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

It's Sakura season!


----------



## Hermezzy

weN84 said:


> SO Black Beauty Kelly 25, Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM and vintage Hermès watch. Switched the leather strap for a fun casual strap instead today.
> 
> View attachment 3666499


Very beautiful and wonderfully assembled! Love all these!


----------



## Hermezzy

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's Sakura season!


Beautifully in line w/the season and so fresh! Love the ensembles-


----------



## LDDChanel

Hermezzy said:


> Very classy and elegant look!



Thank you Hermezzy! [emoji8]


----------



## LDDChanel

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's Sakura season!



Love this pic! And both bags are stunning! I would love to get a Kelly in a bright color like this.


----------



## LDDChanel

Getting ready for work with my etoupe B and my Lipstick Pink Bearn


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LDDChanel said:


> View attachment 3666908
> 
> Getting ready for work with my etoupe B and my Lipstick Pink Bearn


What a nice combo to get you in the mood for work !


----------



## obsessedwhermes

BBC said:


> Action shot today - first time out for scarf and bag!
> 
> View attachment 3665980



The combination is so pretty!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

weN84 said:


> SO Black Beauty Kelly 25, Sous L'egide de Mars CSGM and vintage Hermès watch. Switched the leather strap for a fun casual strap instead today.
> 
> View attachment 3666499



Love this outfit!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's Sakura season!



Oh! Double the joy!!


----------



## ceci

Spring Break outing with my kids again


----------



## suziez

Genie27 said:


> Finally, with nicer weather, a chance to wear a smaller bag and silk scarf - Bleu paon J28 (feels so light after my winter bag) with 90 (blue paon contrast edge) and Lagoon Clic - pardon the contortions to get all three items into the frame.


Love this so much.  may i ask whose jacket that is


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My B30 Capucine in action a couple of months ago. I've only worn her a handful of times since I got her back in Dec. The weather has been grey and rainy and didn't want to risk getting her out. Counting down to sunny days so I can wear her more. Thanks for letting me share.

xo
Rosy


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My B30 Capucine in action a couple of months ago. I've only worn her a handful of times since I got her back in Dec. The weather has been grey and rainy and didn't want to risk getting her out. Counting down to sunny days so I can wear her more. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> xo
> Rosy



Wow u look hot! With that outfit and of course the beautiful B!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

obsessedwhermes said:


> Wow u look hot! With that outfit and of course the beautiful B!



You're sooo sweet  . That colour is really


----------



## Notorious Pink

starprism_7 said:


> They are gorgeous! I love samurais.
> Is that rose azalea b25?



Yes! The camera was focusing on the colors at the top of the pic so the B25 looks lighter than IRL. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



jenaywins said:


> I love your hair! [emoji173]️



Thank you so much! I do love this color and have had it for a long time! [emoji8]



obsessedwhermes said:


> The combination is so pretty!



Thank you!!! I am so thrilled to have these. [emoji4]


----------



## annika08

My first day out with Constance. I absolutely adore her. [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Here she is yesterday, having a fun lunch visit with her gorgeous horseshoe TPF friend! Happy spring! [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]




(FYI, I find Rose Azalea very hard to photograph - this is very accurate!)


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's Sakura season!



Love this!!! Beautiful!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Genie27 said:


> Finally, with nicer weather, a chance to wear a smaller bag and silk scarf - Bleu paon J28 (feels so light after my winter bag) with 90 (blue paon contrast edge) and Lagoon Clic - pardon the contortions to get all three items into the frame.


I like how you paired all the colours together
Looks great!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's Sakura season!


The colours are so vibrant in this pic. I love both these colourful bags[emoji106]


LDDChanel said:


> View attachment 3666908
> 
> Getting ready for work with my etoupe B and my Lipstick Pink Bearn


Classic and elegant [emoji173]️


ceci said:


> Spring Break outing with my kids again
> 
> View attachment 3666966


Super cute and love how you dressed her up


Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My B30 Capucine in action a couple of months ago. I've only worn her a handful of times since I got her back in Dec. The weather has been grey and rainy and didn't want to risk getting her out. Counting down to sunny days so I can wear her more. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> xo
> Rosy


She looks good on you. Hopefully you can use her more soon


annika08 said:


> View attachment 3667317
> 
> My first day out with Constance. I absolutely adore her. [emoji7]


She is a beauty


BBC said:


> Here she is yesterday, having a fun lunch visit with her gorgeous horseshoe TPF friend! Happy spring! [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3667321
> 
> 
> (FYI, I find Rose Azalea very hard to photograph - this is very accurate!)


Both stunning bags [emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

dinner with family for good friday


----------



## Genie27

luckylove said:


> I love this look on you! The colors are gorgeous together!





suziez said:


> Love this so much.  may i ask whose jacket that is





PurseOnFleek said:


> I like how you paired all the colours together
> Looks great!



Thank you! The jacket is Chanel 2013 Fall and has a strand of turquoise woven through. It's a bright and sparkly look, for sure.  I thought the bag would work with it, but was really surprised the scarf worked too - but only when a little bit shows. It looks insane if you leave long flowy tails.


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3663035



You look great Thingumpy.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Here she is yesterday, having a fun lunch visit with her gorgeous horseshoe TPF friend! Happy spring! [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3667321
> 
> 
> (FYI, I find Rose Azalea very hard to photograph - this is very accurate!)


FAINTS!!!!! Love both bags but my heart is always with PINK!!! The twillies are magical B!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3667317
> 
> My first day out with Constance. I absolutely adore her. [emoji7]


So nice!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> You look great Thingumpy.



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## ehy12

Night out ...have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## nik145

ehy12 said:


> Night out ...have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3667726


super stylish!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ehy12 said:


> Night out ...have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3667726



Love your outfit with the bag, of course!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> FAINTS!!!!! Love both bags but my heart is always with PINK!!! The twillies are magical B!



Thank you, sweetie!!! [emoji8]


----------



## ehy12

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love your outfit with the bag, of course!!


Thank you!![emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

nik145 said:


> super stylish!


Thank you dear!!


----------



## Hermezzy

LDDChanel said:


> View attachment 3666908
> 
> Getting ready for work with my etoupe B and my Lipstick Pink Bearn


A gorgeous duo...the contrast is beautiful and both models are exquisite...love my bearn and my b together!


----------



## Hermezzy

BBC said:


> Here she is yesterday, having a fun lunch visit with her gorgeous horseshoe TPF friend! Happy spring! [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3667321
> 
> 
> (FYI, I find Rose Azalea very hard to photograph - this is very accurate!)


This photo just makes me smile...how could one not feel an instant brightening of spirits?? Delectable!


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> Night out ...have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3667726


We are twins on the horseshoe charm!  Entire picture is stunning...as a big black wearer myself (and huge fan of black bags) this really resonates with me....


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> We are twins on the horseshoe charm!  Entire picture is stunning...as a big black wearer myself (and huge fan of black bags) this really resonates with me....


When I have no idea what to wear...black is just always effortless...and I am pairing Rick Owens with Hermes rtw!! Not the most natural pairing but...I think my noir birkin helps pull it together!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> When I have no idea what to wear...black is just always effortless...and I am pairing Rick Owens with Hermes rtw!! Not the most natural pairing but...I think my noir birkin helps pull it together!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Rick Owens is such a perfect balance of style elements- I think you make it look effortless and so chic.


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> Rick Owens is such a perfect balance of style elements- I think you make it look effortless and so chic.


That you dear!!


----------



## Luxzenith

ehy12 said:


> Night out ...have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3667726



Love the whole look! And this is the first one I am seeing that horseshoe charm! Very lovely!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

yesterday at good friday dinner. Looking to add another clicclac thinking rose dragee will stack well with maroon glace and still look understated.


----------



## SashayAway

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's Sakura season!


Love the colours, ladies!


----------



## Suzie

ehy12 said:


> Night out ...have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3667726


Great pic, I love your horseshoe charm, can you please share the details and price as I am trying to source one?


----------



## loveydovey35

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My B30 Capucine in action a couple of months ago. I've only worn her a handful of times since I got her back in Dec. The weather has been grey and rainy and didn't want to risk getting her out. Counting down to sunny days so I can wear her more. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> xo
> Rosy



Beautiful color, looks great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Livia1

Suzie said:


> Great pic, I love your horseshoe charm, can you please share the details and price as I am trying to source one?



Don't know where in the world you are but there is one on the US site right now:

http://usa.hermes.com/leather/small-leather-goods/bag-charms/paddock-fer-a-cheval-charm-120278.html


----------



## Suzie

Livia1 said:


> Don't know where in the world you are but there is one on the US site right now:
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/small-leather-goods/bag-charms/paddock-fer-a-cheval-charm-120278.html


Thanks, but I am in Australia.


----------



## Livia1

Suzie said:


> Thanks, but I am in Australia.



Ah, what a shame but at least you now know details and price. Good luck finding one.


----------



## Suzie

Livia1 said:


> Ah, what a shame but at least you now know details and price. Good luck finding one.


Thank you.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Suzie said:


> Thanks, but I am in Australia.


Same problem. we never have these in Aus [emoji24]


----------



## ehy12

Luxzenith said:


> Love the whole look! And this is the first one I am seeing that horseshoe charm! Very lovely!


Thank you dear!


----------



## petpringles

Mrs. PP... in a mad dash for some H at our local store!  Chèvre de Coromandel 35B in Fuchsia, Fuchsia CDC with PHW with pink enamel Clic Clac
	

		
			
		

		
	





Happy Easter Everyone!!!  Thanks for letting us share our joy of H!


----------



## diamond lover

Sorry can't upload the picture successfully
My new hexagon bag


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful color, looks great!


Thanks dear .


----------



## hoot

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP... in a mad dash for some H at our local store!  Chèvre de Coromandel 35B in Fuchsia, Fuchsia CDC with PHW with pink enamel Clic Clac
> Happy Easter Everyone!!!  Thanks for letting us share our joy of H!


My daughter and I saw Mrs. PP in H yesterday and she looked stunning! I even commented to my husband when I got home how I may have found a new love of pink after seeing her!! Happy Easter


----------



## obsessedwhermes

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP... in a mad dash for some H at our local store!  Chèvre de Coromandel 35B in Fuchsia, Fuchsia CDC with PHW with pink enamel Clic Clac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668304
> View attachment 3668306
> View attachment 3668307
> 
> Happy Easter Everyone!!!  Thanks for letting us share our joy of H!



Looks like a beautiful pink day for you!!! Lovely bag!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

diamond lover said:


> Sorry can't upload the picture successfully
> My new hexagon bag



Lovely smart chic outfit to match the bag!! [emoji7]


----------



## jenayb

BBC said:


> Here she is yesterday, having a fun lunch visit with her gorgeous horseshoe TPF friend! Happy spring! [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3667321
> 
> 
> (FYI, I find Rose Azalea very hard to photograph - this is very accurate!)



Ah this pic makes me so happy! Hope you had a fun lunch! [emoji177]


----------



## jenayb

Off to brunch with hubby and new baby courtesy of the most lovely lady. [emoji173]️

Hope everyone has such a great weekend!


----------



## jenayb

ceci said:


> Spring Break outing with my kids again
> 
> View attachment 3666966



You look lovely. [emoji170]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CClovesbags

Such a nice day out today!


----------



## kmoore925

My bright spot in an otherwise standard Saturday at work. I'm in love with the contrast of the deeper blue green and the bright yellow strap


----------



## cafecreme15

kmoore925 said:


> My bright spot in an otherwise standard Saturday at work. I'm in love with the contrast of the deeper blue green and the bright yellow strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668884


Lovely! What color is this?


----------



## kmoore925

cafecreme15 said:


> Lovely! What color is this?


Thank you! The bag is colvert. I love it and am thinking about getting a matching strap so it can be an all season bag for me. Since I live in California I don't really need to worry about the rain too much.


----------



## cafecreme15

kmoore925 said:


> Thank you! The bag is colvert. I love it and am thinking about getting a matching strap so it can be an all season bag for me. Since I live in California I don't really need to worry about the rain too much.


Its beautiful!! I'm buying my first Evie in a couple of months and I really would like bleu agate, but am trying to think of some other colors in the "neutral blue" family in case I am not able to find this color in a timely manner, and was thinking of giving colvert as an alternate but had never seen it in other than on the H website. Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## ceci

BBC said:


> Here she is yesterday, having a fun lunch visit with her gorgeous horseshoe TPF friend! Happy spring! [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 3667321
> 
> 
> (FYI, I find Rose Azalea very hard to photograph - this is very accurate!)



Oh my! You scored the B25 !!! I was so out of the loop! Congrats !! If I recalled well you've been waited long for this size... Rose Azalea is such a lovely color for the B25!! [emoji178]


----------



## ceci

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3668769
> 
> 
> Off to brunch with hubby and new baby courtesy of the most lovely lady. [emoji173]️
> 
> Hope everyone has such a great weekend!





jenaywins said:


> You look lovely. [emoji170]



[emoji4] Thank you!

The Kelly is gorgeous!!


----------



## petpringles

hoot said:


> My daughter and I saw Mrs. PP in H yesterday and she looked stunning! I even commented to my husband when I got home how I may have found a new love of pink after seeing her!! Happy Easter


Yes... you and your daughter were just darling!  We loved the mother/daughter team from yesterday at the store...one thing Mrs. PP won't have...we've two boys!!!  No one to pass H on!


----------



## LDDChanel

Hermezzy said:


> A gorgeous duo...the contrast is beautiful and both models are exquisite...love my bearn and my b together!



Thank you Hermezzy!


----------



## Purseperson420

Sorry for so many posts on this bag! I just love taking her out [emoji4][emoji177] happy easter weekend, everyone!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ceci said:


> Oh my! You scored the B25 !!! I was so out of the loop! Congrats !! If I recalled well you've been waited long for this size... Rose Azalea is such a lovely color for the B25!! [emoji178]



Yes yes!!!! FINALLY!!! And as expected, it's now my favorite size. [emoji177]
THANK YOU!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Hermezzy

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP... in a mad dash for some H at our local store!  Chèvre de Coromandel 35B in Fuchsia, Fuchsia CDC with PHW with pink enamel Clic Clac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668304
> View attachment 3668306
> View attachment 3668307
> 
> Happy Easter Everyone!!!  Thanks for letting us share our joy of H!


Absolutely love this..you look great.  The valentino pumps are TDF.  I also love the jeans- are they Chanel?


----------



## Hermezzy

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3668769
> 
> 
> Off to brunch with hubby and new baby courtesy of the most lovely lady. [emoji173]️
> 
> Hope everyone has such a great weekend!


Very beautiful, my dear friend


----------



## Hermezzy

Purseperson420 said:


> Sorry for so many posts on this bag! I just love taking her out [emoji4][emoji177] happy easter weekend, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3669077


Gorgeous pic...there are so many stimulating things in this picture----sensory overload!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3668769
> 
> 
> Off to brunch with hubby and new baby courtesy of the most lovely lady. [emoji173]️
> 
> Hope everyone has such a great weekend!


Beautiful K


CClovesbags said:


> Such a nice day out today!
> View attachment 3668879


Love your H charms


kmoore925 said:


> My bright spot in an otherwise standard Saturday at work. I'm in love with the contrast of the deeper blue green and the bright yellow strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668884


colvert is an interesting neutral blue. It looks lovely as an Evelyn


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Purseperson420 said:


> Sorry for so many posts on this bag! I just love taking her out [emoji4][emoji177] happy easter weekend, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3669077


Never tired of looking at your beautiful Kelly !  happy Easter.


----------



## loves

Was in the mood for some frothy tulle. Constance 18 Griolet tadelakt is really beaten up and it can't carry much but it's still pretty. Have a wonderful Easter weekend everyone!
ps. I feel I'm a bit too old for tulle but it's not illegal to wear tulle at 45 or 75 so ...


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Happy Easter everyone  [emoji813][emoji2]


Happy easter! Your bag is gorgeous


----------



## petpringles

Happy Easter everyone... brunch at a local cafe... Mrs. PP with her Togo Blue Jean 35B and Large H belt with BE gator CDC and blue sales of clic clic...black rock stud Valentinos


----------



## HeatherZE

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3669483
> View attachment 3669484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone... brunch at a local cafe... Mrs. PP with her Togo Blue Jean 35B and Large H belt with BE gator CDC and blue sales of clic clic...black rock stud Valentinos


Love White Dog Cafe!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Took Miss mini K for a Easter break in nice, happy Easter everyone


----------



## ehy12

Riding out to casual dinner last night etain constance elan


----------



## cafecreme15

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3669483
> View attachment 3669484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone... brunch at a local cafe... Mrs. PP with her Togo Blue Jean 35B and Large H belt with BE gator CDC and blue sales of clic clic...black rock stud Valentinos


Mrs. PP looks lovely, and I adore White Dog Cafe! I frequent one of their other locations.


----------



## Icyss

Happy Easter to those who celebrate!


----------



## MommyDaze

Jardin de la Maharani and Gold Bolide to accessorize my Easter frock.


----------



## littleblackbag

Rami00 said:


> Goldie!


Gorgeous bag, but the ring steals the thunder for me!


----------



## littleblackbag

Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> Me and the Hapi 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666639


Twins!


----------



## littleblackbag

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP... in a mad dash for some H at our local store!  Chèvre de Coromandel 35B in Fuchsia, Fuchsia CDC with PHW with pink enamel Clic Clac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668304
> View attachment 3668306
> View attachment 3668307
> 
> Happy Easter Everyone!!!  Thanks for letting us share our joy of H!


Gorgeous!


----------



## littleblackbag

loves said:


> Was in the mood for some frothy tulle. Constance 18 Griolet tadelakt is really beaten up and it can't carry much but it's still pretty. Have a wonderful Easter weekend everyone!
> ps. I feel I'm a bit too old for tulle but it's not illegal to wear tulle at 45 or 75 so ...
> View attachment 3669211


Think it should be compulsory to wear tulle at 75!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

From where I stood.... happy Easter everyone who celebrates!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MommyDaze said:


> Jardin de la Maharani and Gold Bolide to accessorize my Easter frock.
> View attachment 3669623


Gorgeous pairings!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> Happy Easter to those who celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669616


Just adorable little photoshoot with 25!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> Riding out to casual dinner last night etain constance elan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669545


Niiiiice!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3669518
> View attachment 3669517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Miss mini K for a Easter break in nice, happy Easter everyone


What a cutie!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3669483
> View attachment 3669484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone... brunch at a local cafe... Mrs. PP with her Togo Blue Jean 35B and Large H belt with BE gator CDC and blue sales of clic clic...black rock stud Valentinos


Hawt stuff!!! Stacked heels and wrist!!! Perfect!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Happy Easter everyone


So pretty! Poppy???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

loves said:


> Was in the mood for some frothy tulle. Constance 18 Griolet tadelakt is really beaten up and it can't carry much but it's still pretty. Have a wonderful Easter weekend everyone!
> ps. I feel I'm a bit too old for tulle but it's not illegal to wear tulle at 45 or 75 so ...
> View attachment 3669211


Tulle on darling!!! You're fabulous!


----------



## Possum

Waiting for my much needed coffee with Gris Mouette B30 [emoji4]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

PurseOnFleek said:


> Happy easter! Your bag is gorgeous



Thank you dear  .



Icyss said:


> Happy Easter to those who celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669616



This is just too cute .



Israeli_Flava said:


> So pretty! Poppy???



It's Capucine Togo. Love your collection btw


----------



## petpringles

Israeli_Flava said:


> From where I stood.... happy Easter everyone who celebrates!


Simply relaxed elegance to a T!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Possum said:


> Waiting for my much needed coffee with Gris Mouette B30 [emoji4]
> View attachment 3669882


I die for this colour! Im trying to be patient and hope i can get any K or B in this colour at the store; but the struggle is real and i just want this colour so bad [emoji30] 


MommyDaze said:


> Jardin de la Maharani and Gold Bolide to accessorize my Easter frock.
> View attachment 3669623


Love your outfit !


Icyss said:


> Happy Easter to those who celebrate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669616


Happy Easter ! Your photo is so adorable~


Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3669518
> View attachment 3669517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took Miss mini K for a Easter break in nice, happy Easter everyone


This bag is so cute love how you photographed it


ehy12 said:


> Riding out to casual dinner last night etain constance elan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669545


I mnnteresting how etain looks different in all sorts of lights.


----------



## MotoChiq

Rocking my new mini kelly dog


----------



## loves

Hermes[emoji170]Fendi


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> View attachment 3671694
> 
> Hermes[emoji170]Fendi


Cool look! That looks like a super hero bracelet!!It must give you special powers!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

Hi Julide! LOL
I've always wanted the power of teleportation!
I need to teleport to ban island 



Julide said:


> Cool look! That looks like a super hero bracelet!!It must give you special powers!


----------



## brendasetijo

[emoji300]️


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> Hi Julide! LOL
> I've always wanted the power of teleportation!
> I need to teleport to ban island


Hi!I can watch your new lindy while your there!


----------



## Luxzenith

Bringing out my Verrou bag for the day with my lucky chanel cat bracelet! Colour is Gris mouette - epsom. 

Have been using mini bags for last 2 weeks and suddenly this feels big!


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> Hi!I can watch your new lindy while your there!


couldn't be in better hands! xoxo



Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3671708
> 
> 
> Bringing out my Verrou bag for the day with my lucky chanel cat bracelet! Colour is Gris mouette - epsom.
> 
> Have been using mini bags for last 2 weeks and suddenly this feels big!
> View attachment 3671710


i love your verrou! if only it can hold more (needs to accommodate his and hers reading glasses and his wallet) and i love your cat bracelet, it is so adorable


----------



## Kyokei

A while ago a few members here were interested in seeing pictures of my lizard ring from H. I didn't get a chance to post some earlier, but here are a few I took for TPF the other day.

Hermes plus Dominique Laurent

.


----------



## susiana

Out to lunch with hubby ...


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3671707
> 
> [emoji300]️




This is just wow 


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3671708
> 
> 
> Bringing out my Verrou bag for the day with my lucky chanel cat bracelet! Colour is Gris mouette - epsom.
> I didn't know how I feel about the verrou till I saw your pix. You make it look so good. That colour and how you styled it is gorgeous. Do you mind sharing details about your sweater ?
> Have been using mini bags for last 2 weeks and suddenly this feels big!
> View attachment 3671710


----------



## obsessedwhermes

loves said:


> View attachment 3671694
> 
> Hermes[emoji170]Fendi



This idea is sooo cool! Totally transforms the CDC



brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3671707
> 
> [emoji300]️



Have seen your other exotic posts! They are all sooo beautiful!!



Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3671708
> 
> 
> Bringing out my Verrou bag for the day with my lucky chanel cat bracelet! Colour is Gris mouette - epsom.
> 
> Have been using mini bags for last 2 weeks and suddenly this feels big!
> View attachment 3671710



Your coordination is awesome!!



Kyokei said:


> A while ago a few members here were interested in seeing pictures of my lizard ring from H. I didn't get a chance to post some earlier, but here are a few I took for TPF the other day.
> 
> Hermes plus Dominique Laurent
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671792
> View attachment 3671793



The ring looks so unique!! Is this a regular item at H? Or a seasonal piece??



susiana said:


> Out to lunch with hubby ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671804



Lovely bag!!


----------



## Londonboy

Holiday snaps - Prague
Hermes  Balmain  Louboutin


----------



## Luxzenith

Kyokei said:


> A while ago a few members here were interested in seeing pictures of my lizard ring from H. I didn't get a chance to post some earlier, but here are a few I took for TPF the other day.
> 
> Hermes plus Dominique Laurent
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671792
> View attachment 3671793



I love love love this! Very stylish and makes a statement without being over the top!


----------



## Luxzenith

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is just wow



Thanks! I am still used to this locking system [emoji23]



obsessedwhermes said:


> This idea is sooo cool! Totally transforms the CDC
> 
> Have seen your other exotic posts! They are all sooo beautiful!!
> 
> Your coordination is awesome!!
> 
> The ring looks so unique!! Is this a regular item at H? Or a seasonal piece??
> 
> Lovely bag!!



Thanks! Decided to wear all black to bring out the full stunning glory of Gris mouette ! 



loves said:


> couldn't be in better hands! xoxo
> 
> i love your verrou! if only it can hold more (needs to accommodate his and hers reading glasses and his wallet) and i love your cat bracelet, it is so adorable



I find this useful. But my wallet isn't big as I use a calvi and Bastia. Can even put in my daily essentials of key pouch, car keys, pen, lipstick.


----------



## runner1234

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3669483
> View attachment 3669484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone... brunch at a local cafe... Mrs. PP with her Togo Blue Jean 35B and Large H belt with BE gator CDC and blue sales of clic clic...black rock stud Valentinos


I still think this is the perfect blue! Hope to get one someday!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Londonboy said:


> Holiday snaps - Prague
> Hermes  Balmain  Louboutin
> 
> View attachment 3672111
> View attachment 3672112


You look fabulous and I love the photos!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Londonboy said:


> Holiday snaps - Prague
> Hermes  Balmain  Louboutin
> 
> View attachment 3672111
> View attachment 3672112


Wow. nice holiday and beautiful everything !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3671708
> 
> 
> Bringing out my Verrou bag for the day with my lucky chanel cat bracelet! Colour is Gris mouette - epsom.
> 
> Have been using mini bags for last 2 weeks and suddenly this feels big!
> View attachment 3671710


Love the Verrou!! Can you please share what/how much it holds? Thanks!


----------



## thyme

Easter break in Alsace, France with Kelly


----------



## ThierryH

chincac said:


> Easter break in Alsace, France with Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3672334



Gorgeous Kelly!  Enjoy beautiful Alsace (looks like Strasbourg to me?)


----------



## thyme

ThierryH said:


> Gorgeous Kelly!  Enjoy beautiful Alsace (looks like Strasbourg to me?)



thank you *ThierryH.*..it's Colmar. I was visiting Strasbourg too.


----------



## Rouge H

Love your shoes, can you please share who makes them?
The rest is perfecto- thanks for sharing.


----------



## thyme

Rouge H said:


> Love your shoes, can you please share who makes them?
> The rest is perfecto- thanks for sharing.



Thank you. The shoes are Hermes. I think it's Cavalcadour print from memory. I have assumed you are asking about my shoes.. If not please ignore me!


----------



## Rouge H

Thanks so much, they match your lovely Kelly perfect.


----------



## birkin10600

Rose Confetti Birkin30  chevre in action! [emoji175]  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## loves

love this outfit! xoxo


chincac said:


> Easter break in Alsace, France with Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3672334


----------



## loves

you look perfect for spring


birkin10600 said:


> Rose Confetti Birkin30  chevre in action! [emoji175]  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3672656


----------



## birkin10600

loves said:


> you look perfect for spring


Thank you loves![emoji173]


----------



## ehy12

birkin10600 said:


> Rose Confetti Birkin30  chevre in action! [emoji175]  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3672656


Its so pretty!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

birkin10600 said:


> Rose Confetti Birkin30  chevre in action! [emoji175]  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3672656



Fab look !! I wish they bring the Rose Confetti back.


----------



## chanelbaby26

chincac said:


> Easter break in Alsace, France with Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3672334


Beautiful! What a nice site and of course, Fantastic looking Kelly H!


----------



## brendasetijo

Taking her out today[emoji1316][emoji295]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3672864
> 
> Taking her out today[emoji1316][emoji295]️



Such a beauty!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Lunch date with DH a month ago 
ps: yup I've put a napkin underneath it as I didn't want any colour transfer #firstbirkinproblems lol


----------



## susiana

Cloudy day with Vache Natural B30...


----------



## LovEmAll

The other day....from my IG. Really loving H rtw [emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

susiana said:


> Cloudy day with Vache Natural B30...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672908



Love your outfit with the bag!!


----------



## katekluet

LovEmAll said:


> The other day....from my IG. Really loving H rtw [emoji7]
> View attachment 3672938


Love your dress too


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chincac said:


> Easter break in Alsace, France with Kelly [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3672334


Hope you had a nice Easter break from the pics it looks like you were! The K looks divine in those pics


birkin10600 said:


> Rose Confetti Birkin30  chevre in action! [emoji175]  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3672656


Such a beautiful pink 


brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3672864
> 
> Taking her out today[emoji1316][emoji295]️


She is stunning!


Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Lunch date with DH a month ago [emoji2]
> ps: yup I've put a napkin underneath it as I didn't want any colour transfer #firstbirkinproblems :blush[emoji38]


Lol i will probably do the same with my trench kelly i dont worry about my black B so much i even put it on the floor[emoji86]  did anyone give you a funny look ? [emoji1] 


susiana said:


> Cloudy day with Vache Natural B30...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672908


The birkin surely brightens up that cloudy day!


LovEmAll said:


> The other day....from my IG. Really loving H rtw [emoji7]
> View attachment 3672938


The bag suits really well with the outfit[emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

my new k28 trench; this was an in home action shot playing with my new bag[emoji5]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3673237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new k28 trench; this was an in home action shot playing with my new bag[emoji5]


Congratulations dear!! She is gorgeous . Enjoy her in good health and post lots of pix. 

And please don't put your bags on the floor, I've read on some other post that it's a bad "karma". Nobody gave me any looks when I put a napkin under my bag, or maybe I didn't care enough to notice  lol


----------



## liz_

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Congratulations dear!! She is gorgeous . Enjoy her in good health and post lots of pix.
> 
> And please don't put your bags on the floor, I've read on some other post that it's a bad "karma". Nobody gave me any looks when I put a napkin under my bag, or maybe I didn't care enough to notice  lol



Yes, I've heard that also and if there's not an extra seat available i just put it behind me in my seat or use a purse hanger and hang up from the table.
 I always put something under by bags when I placed them down even in my car [emoji23]


----------



## liz_

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3673237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new k28 trench; this was an in home action shot playing with my new bag[emoji5]



Congrats great Photo really captures the color nicely enjoy your Kelly 28! Don't you just love the size, perfect [emoji4]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

liz_ said:


> Yes, I've heard that also and if there's not an extra seat available i just put it behind me in my seat or use a purse hanger and hang up from the table.
> I always put something under by bags when I placed them down even in my car [emoji23]



I totally feel you. I sometimes grab one of my silk scarves and put it in the bag in case I have to put it down somewhere. I saw on the Hermès wild life thread a pic of a lady who put her exotic croc B on the floor at a bakery . I wasn't that careful before I got my B, but now, I'd rather give her my chair and eat standing  lol. I was lucky so far to find an extra seat for her, but I need to get a purse hanger soon. Any recommendations? How would a birkin 30 look like hanging off a table? Would a purse hanger support the weight of the bag and its content? Wish there was a "Purse Hangers" thread  

Sorry for going off subject


----------



## Luxzenith

Scarf and Glove said:


> Love the Verrou!! Can you please share what/how much it holds? Thanks!



Hi there! My verrou 21 can at 1 time contains the following: iphone 7 plus, iPad mini, calvi card holder, Bastia coin pouch, my small drawstring hermes dustbag (recycle from my H shoes) containing my car key and other keys, pens, power bank, lipstick. Rather a lot!


----------



## MSO13

The more you baby a bag and call attention to it out in the world, i.e.: padding or a blanket, it's own chair, hanging it off the side of a table-the more conspicuous you make the bag which to me is far more dangerous than it sitting on the floor.  Don't make your bag a target because you're afraid of it getting dirty. Better to be safe and get some Lexol wipes to wipe it down if you do have to put it some place like the floor under the table safely by your feet. 


Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Congratulations dear!! She is gorgeous . Enjoy her in good health and post lots of pix.
> 
> And please don't put your bags on the floor, I've read on some other post that it's a bad "karma". Nobody gave me any looks when I put a napkin under my bag, or maybe I didn't care enough to notice  lol





liz_ said:


> Yes, I've heard that also and if there's not an extra seat available i just put it behind me in my seat or use a purse hanger and hang up from the table.
> I always put something under by bags when I placed them down even in my car [emoji23]


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> love this outfit! xoxo



thank you dear! 



PurseOnFleek said:


> Hope you had a nice Easter break from the pics it looks like you were! The K looks divine in those pics



thank you. i had a great time! and congrats on your new K..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peachieD

Out and about with my B25 in Prune. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## birkin10600

ehy12 said:


> Its so pretty!!!!


Thank you hun![emoji4] 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Fab look !! I wish they bring the Rose Confetti back.


Thank you dear! [emoji4] I love Rose Confetti too, fingers crossed for you! [emoji72]


----------



## luxi_max

MrsOwen3 said:


> The more you baby a bag and call attention to it out in the world, i.e.: padding or a blanket, it's own chair, hanging it off the side of a table-the more conspicuous you make the bag which to me is far more dangerous than it sitting on the floor.  Don't make your bag a target because you're afraid of it getting dirty. Better to be safe and get some Lexol wipes to wipe it down if you do have to put it some place like the floor under the table safely by your feet.



Can't agree more.  Sitting on a floor can avoid careless waiters too.  My box kelly got soaked once by a waiter.  Luckily, I wiped quickly and it was fine.


----------



## Rami00

Business outside, party on the inside.


----------



## Rami00

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3673237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new k28 trench; this was an in home action shot playing with my new bag[emoji5]


Congratulations! Trench is such a gorgeous color


----------



## loves

[emoji170]S


----------



## Rami00

loves said:


> [emoji170]S
> View attachment 3673735


Beauty


----------



## Luxzenith

Luxzenith said:


> Hi there! My verrou 21 can at 1 time contains the following: iphone 7 plus, iPad mini, calvi card holder, Bastia coin pouch, my small drawstring hermes dustbag (recycle from my H shoes) containing my car key and other keys, pens, power bank, lipstick. Rather a lot!






Hope this helps. My IPhone also can go inside but if cos I used it to take pictures!


----------



## Luxzenith

Rami00 said:


> Business outside, party on the inside.



Rami00, you are ready to party all night! [emoji8]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

MrsOwen3 said:


> The more you baby a bag and call attention to it out in the world, i.e.: padding or a blanket, it's own chair, hanging it off the side of a table-the more conspicuous you make the bag which to me is far more dangerous than it sitting on the floor.  Don't make your bag a target because you're afraid of it getting dirty. Better to be safe and get some Lexol wipes to wipe it down if you do have to put it some place like the floor under the table safely by your feet.



I understand the safety concern, but it is not the problem where I live or the places I go to. It's more about keeping it clean. I also appreciate the craftsmanship and the 2-3 month salary I've put into it to put it on the floor. I guess I'll be less careful with my 2nd or 3rd bag. Thanks for the lexol wipes tip, def getting some.


----------



## Rouge H

Setting your bag on the chair next to you and pushing it in keeps it safe from all elements, this is what I do when dining out. Its my preference to never ever set my bag on the floor.


----------



## LuckyBitch

peachieD said:


> Out and about with my B25 in Prune. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3673702


WHAT a gorgeous bag, the color is TDF. Love your whole outfit.


----------



## Luxzenith

Today's work OOTd with the latest H bracelets, H boots and pardon me as I continue hazing my Verrou into the weekend!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Congratulations dear!! She is gorgeous . Enjoy her in good health and post lots of pix.
> 
> And please don't put your bags on the floor, I've read on some other post that it's a bad "karma". Nobody gave me any looks when I put a napkin under my bag, or maybe I didn't care enough to notice  lol





liz_ said:


> Yes, I've heard that also and if there's not an extra seat available i just put it behind me in my seat or use a purse hanger and hang up from the table.
> I always put something under by bags when I placed them down even in my car [emoji23]





MrsOwen3 said:


> The more you baby a bag and call attention to it out in the world, i.e.: padding or a blanket, it's own chair, hanging it off the side of a table-the more conspicuous you make the bag which to me is far more dangerous than it sitting on the floor.  Don't make your bag a target because you're afraid of it getting dirty. Better to be safe and get some Lexol wipes to wipe it down if you do have to put it some place like the floor under the table safely by your feet.


I dont like the idea of bad karma [emoji15]  ... I also like to not be conspicuous with my H bags because alot of people dont know what they are and their value which i much prefer for my own safety; my husband has asked some women before that he works with if they know the brand Hermes and all have responded no he never continued on to explain the brands value he just likes to ask people and tease me that no one knows the expensive brand I love lol. Usually i put my bag on a seat next to me if available but if no alternative ill place on the floor between my feet but i dont think i will do it with my trench K because of its colour as opposed to my black B; hopefully no bad karma for those moments im kind of superstitious so now you got me thinking! [emoji58]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chincac said:


> thank you dear!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. i had a great time! and congrats on your new K..[emoji2]





Rami00 said:


> Congratulations! Trench is such a gorgeous color [emoji813]


Thankyou Chincac & Rami [emoji171] 


peachieD said:


> Out and about with my B25 in Prune. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3673702


The b25 looks good on you and seems you can carry it in the crook of your arm . Some people complain thats the issue they have with the b25 that its purely handheld.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peachieD

PurseOnFleek said:


> The b25 looks good on you and seems you can carry it in the crook of your arm . Some people complain thats the issue they have with the b25 that its purely handheld.



Thank you! I am only 5'0, I guess that's the reason. [emoji5] . I love your K trench but I am so afraid of light colors on bags. For now, I'm settled staring at it with other people. [emoji7]


----------



## ryrybaby12

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3673987
> 
> 
> Today's work OOTd with the latest H bracelets, H boots and pardon me as I continue hazing my Verrou into the weekend!



OMG that bag?   What is it?


----------



## tatacrazy

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3673237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new k28 trench; this was an in home action shot playing with my new bag[emoji5]



Omg your trench k28 is so pretty[emoji7]


----------



## juzluvpink

Loving all my recent purchases [emoji7]
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## rachi_fan

Kelly OZ mule and my workhorse B35 ! Ready for work [emoji869]


----------



## cafecreme15

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3674147
> 
> Kelly OZ mule and my workhorse B35 ! Ready for work [emoji869]


That robot jacket though!


----------



## MSO13

luxi_max said:


> Can't agree more.  Sitting on a floor can avoid careless waiters too.  My box kelly got soaked once by a waiter.  Luckily, I wiped quickly and it was fine.





Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I understand the safety concern, but it is not the problem where I live or the places I go to. It's more about keeping it clean. I also appreciate the craftsmanship and the 2-3 month salary I've put into it to put it on the floor. I guess I'll be less careful with my 2nd or 3rd bag. Thanks for the lexol wipes tip, def getting some.



Are you implying that I don't respect the craftsmanship or didn't have to work hard to earn my bags? If so, both are incorrect. Your opinion is yours but please don't make assumptions because people do things differently than you. And the CEO of Hermes USA told me the best way we can respect the craftsmen is to carry our bags with ease and allow them to be part of our lives and our personal history. Not treating them like they're made of glass. 



Rouge H said:


> Setting your bag on the chair next to you and pushing it in keeps it safe from all elements, this is what I do when dining out. Its my preference to never ever set my bag on the floor.





PurseOnFleek said:


> I dont like the idea of bad karma [emoji15]  ... I also like to not be conspicuous with my H bags because alot of people dont know what they are and their value which i much prefer for my own safety; my husband has asked some women before that he works with if they know the brand Hermes and all have responded no he never continued on to explain the brands value he just likes to ask people and tease me that no one knows the expensive brand I love lol. Usually i put my bag on a seat next to me if available but if no alternative ill place on the floor between my feet but i dont think i will do it with my trench K because of its colour as opposed to my black B; hopefully no bad karma for those moments im kind of superstitious so now you got me thinking! [emoji58]



I googled, it's an old Feng Shui thing: Purse on the floor, money out the door. 

Whether you believe in that, or you would rather not see your bag run out the door potentially stolen is up to you but I prefer to keep my bag safe and "protect" my money/the hard work that went into buying it by not calling attention to it. Nothing screams "look at me and my precious handbag" than resting it on a blankie for all the world to see. People may not know what Hermes is but they will know something is up. I'd rather protect my bag by keeping it securely near me, even if that means on the floor sometimes. 

Things can be stolen anywhere, especially in "nice, safe places" My former SA told me the tragic tale of her client resting her Kelly next to her on a plush leather seat in the Ritz Carlton bar only to look at it 10 seconds later and have it be gone. Bags can be cleaned, they are hard to replace.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3674145
> 
> Loving all my recent purchases [emoji7]
> Thanks for letting me share!


They look great i love your alphabet charm too assuming its Fendi? I wish my letter was made of pink fur haha


rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3674147
> 
> Kelly OZ mule and my workhorse B35 ! Ready for work [emoji869]


You look ready to slay that work day[emoji6]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

MrsOwen3 said:


> Are you implying that I don't respect the craftsmanship or didn't have to work hard to earn my bags? If so, both are incorrect. Your opinion is yours but please don't make assumptions because people do things differently than you. And the CEO of Hermes USA told me the best way we can respect the craftsmen is to carry our bags with ease and allow them to be part of our lives and our personal history. Not treating them like they're made of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled, it's an old Feng Shui thing: Purse on the floor, money out the door.
> 
> Whether you believe in that, or you would rather not see your bag run out the door potentially stolen is up to you but I prefer to keep my bag safe and "protect" my money/the hard work that went into buying it by not calling attention to it. Nothing screams "look at me and my precious handbag" than resting it on a blankie for all the world to see. People may not know what Hermes is but they will know something is up. I'd rather protect my bag by keeping it securely near me, even if that means on the floor sometimes.
> 
> Things can be stolen anywhere, especially in "nice, safe places" My former SA told me the tragic tale of her client resting her Kelly next to her on a plush leather seat in the Ritz Carlton bar only to look at it 10 seconds later and have it be gone. Bags can be cleaned, they are hard to replace.


I guess its a case of each to their own. Im always fiddling with things in my bag so if there is a seat next to me i bring it in close so i can always have access the floor can be annoying in that sense but if nothin else then down she goes. I won't baby my bags because i paid so much that they need to work for me not me work for them but i also can respect when people want to really look after their investment and if that works for them then im all for that too[emoji106] i wonder if anyone in TPF has had a bag stolen from them like a bag snatch (not house robbery)... Be interesting to know and i would hope the number of people is 0


----------



## PurseOnFleek

riding shotgun still some stickers on the hardware hehe
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 today out shopping trying not to look like a weirdo by taking a pic of myself in their mirror[emoji33]


----------



## iLuvBeauty

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3674145
> 
> Loving all my recent purchases [emoji7]
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love that bag charm. Beautiful bag!


----------



## blktauna

MrsOwen3 said:


> I googled, it's an old Feng Shui thing: Purse on the floor, money out the door.



I hear that all the time! However my wallet is always in my pocket so the money isn't on the floor. I happily put my bag down (generally between my feet).


----------



## MSO13

PurseOnFleek said:


> I guess its a case of each to their own. Im always fiddling with things in my bag so if there is a seat next to me i bring it in close so i can always have access the floor can be annoying in that sense but if nothin else then down she goes. I won't baby my bags because i paid so much that they need to work for me not me work for them but i also can respect when people want to really look after their investment and if that works for them then im all for that too[emoji106] i wonder if anyone in TPF has had a bag stolen from them like a bag snatch (not house robbery)... Be interesting to know and i would hope the number of people is 0



I agree, everyone can do what they're comfortable with but the post I quoted originally explicitly said not to put a bag on the floor. I'm not a big fan of broad statements on a forum about everyone's opinions. I'm sure we can rest this for now and everyone will go on doing exactly what makes them comfortable!

I am from NY and grew up there during a very dangerous time so its my nature to assume things will be stolen etc. I realize not everyone is like that but it never hurts to be vigilant and aware of not just your possessions but the people around you who might be aware of them too. Even though I live in a safer place and time I don't drop my guard just because few people can ID Hermes bags. 

Enjoy your new Trench! It looks great on you, I tried a B35 in this color and it was very tempting but not the right bag at the right time.


----------



## Folledesac

My b30 gold swift !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PurseOnFleek said:


> The b25 looks good on you and seems you can carry it in the crook of your arm . Some people complain thats the issue they have with the b25 that its purely handheld.


I'm happy to be able to comment on this issue because I just BOUGHT ONE ((((yippee)))
I also thought the B25 is purely hand-held size but am thrilled that I got the opportunity to try and buy.... It is very difficult to put this bag over your wrist if you are wearing big bracelets (CDC, clic clac etc) however not so hard without those things. I slipped the bag right over my wrist and it actually went down my arm to passed the middle position of my forearm. I love the fact that it stopped there bc the color is so light but it doesn't hang down low enough to hit my pants =) NO COLOR TRANSFER ISSUES Hurrayy!!!! Plus B25 is upper light and can hold a lot. I'm on cloud 9 =)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## starprism_7

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3674147
> 
> Kelly OZ mule and my workhorse B35 ! Ready for work [emoji869]


Love your bag & datacentre jacket!


----------



## Love_Couture

Spot all the H?! Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday! [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## juzluvpink

PurseOnFleek said:


> They look great i love your alphabet charm too assuming its Fendi? I wish my letter was made of pink fur haha



Yes. I was so happy it came in pink!! I've recently bought the alphabet E mitzah twilly from Dior and coincidentally its pink too!


----------



## honhon

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm happy to be able to comment on this issue because I just BOUGHT ONE ((((yippee)))
> I also thought the B25 is purely hand-held size but am thrilled that I got the opportunity to try and buy.... It is very difficult to put this bag over your wrist if you are wearing big bracelets (CDC, clic clac etc) however not so hard without those things. I slipped the bag right over my wrist and it actually went down my arm to passed the middle position of my forearm. I love the fact that it stopped there bc the color is so light but it doesn't hang down low enough to hit my pants =) NO COLOR TRANSFER ISSUES Hurrayy!!!! Plus B25 is upper light and can hold a lot. I'm on cloud 9 =)


IF i also noticed that wrist (even rings on fingers) must be clear to pass over the wrist, i think just another shy inch would be so helpful for us users


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm happy to be able to comment on this issue because I just BOUGHT ONE ((((yippee)))
> I also thought the B25 is purely hand-held size but am thrilled that I got the opportunity to try and buy.... It is very difficult to put this bag over your wrist if you are wearing big bracelets (CDC, clic clac etc) however not so hard without those things. I slipped the bag right over my wrist and it actually went down my arm to passed the middle position of my forearm. I love the fact that it stopped there bc the color is so light but it doesn't hang down low enough to hit my pants =) NO COLOR TRANSFER ISSUES Hurrayy!!!! Plus B25 is upper light and can hold a lot. I'm on cloud 9 =)


I love my B30 find it not heavy but i dont over fill if i need carry for a long period walking. I would love to add a b25 GrisM next as i can imagine its even lighter! Fingers crossed [emoji51]


----------



## ailoveresale

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3674147
> 
> Kelly OZ mule and my workhorse B35 ! Ready for work [emoji869]



Love the jacket too! [emoji6]


----------



## Kkho

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3674147
> 
> Kelly OZ mule and my workhorse B35 ! Ready for work [emoji869]



Twins on the Chanel jacket. Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## rachi_fan

Kkho said:


> Twins on the Chanel jacket. Love the whole ensemble!





ailoveresale said:


> Love the jacket too! [emoji6]





starprism_7 said:


> Love your bag & datacentre jacket!



Thank you guys! It's definitely my to go jacket at the moment ! I love it you can dress up & down with it!


----------



## meowmeow94

Happy weekend! 
I really do look like the dancing red lady emoji


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Love_Couture said:


> Spot all the H?! Thanks for letting me share. Happy Friday! [emoji173]️[emoji177]
> View attachment 3674569


OMG aren't you the cutest pink thing everrrrrrrrrrr lovvvvvvveeeeeeee~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowmeow94 said:


> Happy weekend lovlelies!
> I really do look like the dancing red lady emoji


How beautiful you are, ms dancing red HERMES emoji!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

ryrybaby12 said:


> OMG that bag?   What is it?



Hey Ryrybaby12, this is the relaunched Hermes Verrou 21. Its size is between the c24 and c18.. I am very petite so this size probably is the largest I can take. Can be used 2 lengths.


----------



## Luxzenith

meowmeow94 said:


> Happy weekend!
> I really do look like the dancing red lady emoji



This is a really red hot picture! I love it babe! What color is that red?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Parures de Samouräis from SS17


----------



## PurseOnFleek

And a boutique visit today [emoji5]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Nahreen

meowmeow94 said:


> Happy weekend!
> I really do look like the dancing red lady emoji



You look lovely in that dress and bag.


----------



## doloresmia

#appaloosabirkin 



No Birkins were harmed in the taking of this shot. Barenia rules in inclement weather!


----------



## mylilsnowy

Going out to lunch...thanks for letting me share and Happy Saturday!


----------



## starprism_7

doloresmia said:


> #appaloosabirkin
> View attachment 3675365
> 
> 
> No Birkins were harmed in the taking of this shot. Barenia rules in inclement weather!



Nice spin on the appaloosabirkin. If you dont mind me asking, hows your barenia birkin with the rain? Does it disappears after a while?


----------



## Icyss

Here's my new B25 in Rose Azalee. Got this cutie yesterday!


----------



## Mrs.Z

H shawl and Gator KP ready for dinner!


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> H shawl and Gator KP ready for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675649


Beautiful! The color on the KP is just stunning. And what a cool cocktail ring!


----------



## doloresmia

starprism_7 said:


> Nice spin on the appaloosabirkin. If you dont mind me asking, hows your barenia birkin with the rain? Does it disappears after a while?



Yes. By the time I finished my latte, no spots. This is what makes barenia so easy with weather.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mylilsnowy said:


> Going out to lunch...thanks for letting me share and Happy Saturday!


I want everything in this picture hahahahahahah love the bag and all the jewelry is killing me too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> Here's my new B25 in Rose Azalee. Got this cutie yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675596


cant stop drooling over this!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mrs.Z said:


> H shawl and Gator KP ready for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675649


magical pouchette omg!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doloresmia said:


> #appaloosabirkin
> View attachment 3675365
> 
> 
> No Birkins were harmed in the taking of this shot. Barenia rules in inclement weather!


gasp!!! u are one brave woman!


----------



## honhon

i was caught in rain with my new rose azalee swift b25.  the rain stain turned into blue.  i was amazed to see blue colour took me by surprise but to think about it that pink neon is probably from blue undertone that pushes out the pink element......my mind was so busy trying to figure out the blue essence and at the same time i wasn't worried about staining at all.  in good 8 minutes all the stain was gone.  thank god.


doloresmia said:


> Yes. By the time I finished my latte, no spots. This is what makes barenia so easy with weather.


----------



## Luxzenith

honhon said:


> i was caught in rain with my new rose azalee swift b25.  the rain stain turned into blue.  i was amazed to see blue colour took me by surprise but to think about it that pink neon is probably from blue undertone that pushes out the pink element......my mind was so busy trying to figure out the blue essence and at the same time i wasn't worried about staining at all.  in good 8 minutes all the stain was gone.  thank god.



Hon hon. I was offer this exact combo now from my SA but I hesitated as it is swift and I worry about scuffing and usage and yes rain elements.. it turned blue? [emoji33]

It does looked really lovely though..


----------



## honhon

Luxzenith said:


> Hon hon. I was offer this exact combo now from my SA but I hesitated as it is swift and I worry about scuffing and usage and yes rain elements.. it turned blue? [emoji33]
> 
> It does looked really lovely though..


no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me! 
this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson


Oh my goodness!! This is crazy. I will never do this with my bags in the grocery store ever again. What did you say to her after her clearly bunk story of mistaking your cart for hers?


----------



## Coconuts40

honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson



Oh my goodness that is horrific!!!  I think I would have been too shocked, but in reality you should have called her out, and accused her of trying to steal your bag out loud.


----------



## honhon

cafecreme15 said:


> Oh my goodness!! This is crazy. I will never do this with my bags in the grocery store ever again. What did you say to her after her clearly bunk story of mistaking your cart for hers?


i gave her no words, just the eyes.  cafe creme, do not leave your purse out of your sight


----------



## honhon

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my goodness that is horrific!!!  I think I would have been too shocked, but in reality you should have called her out, and accused her of trying to steal your bag out loud.


oh yes i was shocked but more relieved that i didn't have to make that panic call my doctor to make an app


----------



## cafecreme15

honhon said:


> i gave her no words, just the eyes.  cafe creme, do not leave your purse out of your sight


Absolutely. One only needs to hear a story like yours once to get scared straight! Will only use shoulder bags or cross body bags while grocery shopping from now on!


----------



## Coconuts40

honhon said:


> oh yes i was shocked but more relieved that i didn't have to make that panic call my doctor to make an app


A couple of weeks ago I was looking at jewelry with my bag on the counter at a very reputable and high end jewelry store. My SA caught a man getting closer to us, and he asked the man 'can I help you?'.  He started trying to talk to me, and only then did I realize as he was getting closer, that my bag was on the glass display but I was not holding onto it.  My SA was quick to act, and we think he was going to grab it and steal it.  It was not an Hermes bag, but nonetheless people are bold.  Do not leave your bags unattended!!

Glad this ended well honhon!!


----------



## Icyss

honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson



Honhon, I totally agree with you that the B Rose Azalee is an eye catcher. I'm glad to be twinsies with you. I am also glad that you were able to found your cart before the lady heads out the door.


----------



## Icyss

Israeli_Flava said:


> cant stop drooling over this!



Thank you Israeli Flava! I drool of your B & K collections too![emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Icyss said:


> Here's my new B25 in Rose Azalee. Got this cutie yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675596


This bag is lovely! Gratz


honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson


Wow so scary. I think if i was in this situation i wouldnt able to help my self but to absolutely blast her due to the fact i would of been scared panicking and anxious and thus if found the culprit would have to vent out on them lol. 
My mother always nagged me from a young age never leave your bag or wallet unattended/not in your grasp so now i still never do. Admittedly the only place i have set my bag down to walk in a 1m pivot is in Hermes   or in a boutique when trying on a bag i may set my bag down in front of the SA but we have no choice in that situation. I have had friends and family loose wallets on multiple occasions when grocery shopping and setting them in carts or prams so being uber paranoid i never do that.
Im glad your bag was retrieved and a lesson learnt indeed! Good reminder to all of us


----------



## brendasetijo

My baby flamingo with my brother's watch


----------



## Fab41

honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson


Yikes!! I can't imagine the panic


----------



## ms piggy

A rare afternoon (Peranakan/Straits Chinese) tea with a dear friend. Serendipitously, we both brought red bags. With all that is happening around us these days, we truly count our blessings.

Bougainvillea Nilo KP and Rouge Grenade C18.


----------



## San2222

mylilsnowy said:


> Going out to lunch...thanks for letting me share and Happy Saturday!


Wow so beautiful! How do u keep ur jewlrey looking so brand new?? Mine always looked scuffed up!


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> A rare afternoon (Peranakan/Straits Chinese) tea with a dear friend. Serendipitously, we both brought red bags. With all that is happening around us these days, we truly count our blessings.
> 
> Bougainvillea Nilo KP and Rouge Grenade C18.



Stunning bags! Would like to try the Peranakan afternoon tea! Sounds interesting..


----------



## starprism_7

honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson



Omg the nerve! I myself was anxious reading your story & I am glad you manage to find your bag immediately before loosing sight of her. Cant imagine how you feel when your cart is missing. I would freak out.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms piggy

chincac said:


> Stunning bags! Would like to try the Peranakan afternoon tea! Sounds interesting..



Do try If you're ever in town. Situated in the new National Gallery which was the former Supreme Court conservation building, the ambient is lovely. You get an assortment of both savoury and sweet treats served in a 'tingkat' style tier stand complete with 'kopi' (local coffee). Must try is the side order of dried 'laksa' (local noodles).


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Do try If you're ever in town. Situated in the new National Gallery which was the former Supreme Court conservation building, the ambient is lovely. You get an assortment of both savoury and sweet treats served in a 'tingkat' style tier stand complete with 'kopi' (local coffee). Must try is the side order of dried 'laksa' (local noodles).



gosh...sounds brilliant!  exactly my kinda afternoon tea.. thank you!


----------



## 1LV

honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson


May I offer a suggestion?  Use the belt in the cart's baby seat to secure your bag by looping the belt through the bag's handles and then fastening it.  All it takes is a second for someone to lift your bag if you aren't looking, but few, if any, will stand there and unfasten the belt while you're next to it.  Same when pushing your cart to your car with your purse in it.


----------



## periogirl28

A favourite bag for travelling, Anemone So Kelly. Hallo from Amalfi!


----------



## louloulou89

My B today at Afternoon tea!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

louloulou89 said:


> My B today at Afternoon tea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676447


Stunning! Love that the bracelet matches the B


----------



## lvly808

Finally able to wear my sandals.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson



I used to leave my wallet on the counter when paying for a coffee or something until my friend warned me not to, as it might disappear quicker than I could look. I'm lucky that nothing ever happened until then and I won't leave valuables unattended anymore.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> A favourite bag for travelling, Anemone So Kelly. Hallo from Amalfi!



Stunning bag and stunning view to match!


----------



## Anchanel79

Ms. Kelly has Ice cream with my boys on a hot day


----------



## MSO13

B30 Black Swift with my new Dries Van Noten jacket for lunch date with DH. Love this bag so much!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> B30 Black Swift with my new Dries Van Noten jacket for lunch date with DH. Love this bag so much!



I can see why. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Rhl2987

periogirl28 said:


> A favourite bag for travelling, Anemone So Kelly. Hallo from Amalfi!
> 
> View attachment 3676334


Your bag looks perfect for travel and quite at home on that lovely bench!! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> B30 Black Swift with my new Dries Van Noten jacket for lunch date with DH. Love this bag so much!


I LOVE Dries Van Noten coats and jackets....traffic-stoppingly beautiful! Love the swift Birkin too, and your Chanel shoes are just lovely with the jacket ❤️


----------



## brendasetijo

Constance 24 bleu agate [emoji97]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Anchanel79 said:


> Ms. Kelly has Ice cream with my boys on a hot day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676670


Looks yummy!


MrsOwen3 said:


> B30 Black Swift with my new Dries Van Noten jacket for lunch date with DH. Love this bag so much!


How do you find the toggles will stay in that position being a swift bag? On my togo B they are always flapping about even when i pull them in tight closer to the lock piece they still end up out of the metal U hooks and flapping around... Not sure if its a leather thing because i only have togo and Ardennes before in a kelly.

I'm thinking to go for a swift bolide preloved...


brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3677129
> 
> Constance 24 bleu agate [emoji97]


What a beauty!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Lunch date with DH yesterday. My "baby' B sitting pretty next to me .


----------



## ms piggy

Camouflaged, spot the ombré.


----------



## remainsilly

@catsinthebag 
This one's for you


Turtle basking, h style.
With vicster(35, noir clemence/phw) & "Under the Waves"(90cm silk twill, cobalt/yellow/green)


----------



## periogirl28

Rhl2987 said:


> Your bag looks perfect for travel and quite at home on that lovely bench!! Enjoy your trip!


Thank you so much, we're having a fantastic and memorable time! ❤


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Camouflaged, spot the ombré.



perfect outfit..love the skirt or dress? 



remainsilly said:


> @catsinthebag
> This one's for you
> 
> Turtle basking, h style.
> With vicster(35, noir clemence/phw) & "Under the Waves"(90cm silk twill, cobalt/yellow/green)



fabulous pic.. first time i see a turtle in an action shot!  and gorgeous scarf with the Victoria too.


----------



## catsinthebag

remainsilly said:


> @catsinthebag
> This one's for you
> View attachment 3677462
> 
> Turtle basking, h style.
> With vicster(35, noir clemence/phw) & "Under the Waves"(90cm silk twill, cobalt/yellow/green)



Absolutely brilliant.  Love your use of Under the Waves! Your garden looks beautiful -- I don't blame the turtle for making it his home! 

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## bfly

Can't get enough of my ombre CDC. Today at the Mall.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

louloulou89 said:


> My B today at Afternoon tea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676447


Beautiful ! Is that Rose Jaipur ?  Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## Luxzenith

Wearing my scarf as a top today with my black box double tour rivale bracelet and my H horsebit ring. 

And bringing out for the first time my new Gris mouette/ blue agate 22 bi-color picotin. I couldn't decide which pants to go with.. and decided to go more covered up with white bottoms! 





And can spot my Ombré hiding? 
View attachment 3678181


Have a good day!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3678174
> 
> 
> Wearing my scarf as a top today with my black box double tour rivale bracelet and my H horsebit ring.
> 
> And bringing out for the first time my new Gris mouette/ blue agate 22 bi-color picotin. I couldn't decide which pants to go with.. and decided to go more covered up with white bottoms!
> 
> View attachment 3678177
> 
> 
> Have a good day!



This is so gorgeous! 
Can you please share the scarf details?


----------



## Luxzenith

Not so good with the attachments . I attach here again. My Ombré Mini constance belt


----------



## chkpfbeliever

honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson


what a horror !! You were indeed lucky to spot the woman as it would have been gone if you didn't turn around in time. Phew !!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is so gorgeous!
> Can you please share the scarf details?






It is a play on the calavadour design from 2016, in 140x 140 silk. And now I re-tie it back another style! 




Showing u the back.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

The weather is finally warm enough for lunch outdoors! Beautiful day on UIUC campus with my dog. My K25 is especially convenient because no hands are required. Have a lovely day, everyone


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

On my way to my favourite H store! Planning to do some serious damage [emoji85]lol. Have a lovely day beautiful souls [emoji92][emoji173]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3678204
> 
> 
> It is a play on the calavadour design from 2016, in 140x 140 silk. And now I re-tie it back another style!
> 
> View attachment 3678206
> 
> 
> Showing u the back.



Thanks dear! You make it look fab[emoji4][emoji1417].


----------



## Folledesac

LovingTheOrange said:


> The weather is finally warm enough for lunch outdoors! Beautiful day on UIUC campus with my dog. My K25 is especially convenient because no hands are required. Have a lovely day, everyone



Loving your k25 ! Would you mind sharing the specs : leather ? Looks like swift to me but would love to have confirmation. And the sandwich looks yummy too [emoji12]


----------



## suziez

periogirl28 said:


> A favourite bag for travelling, Anemone So Kelly. Hallo from Amalfi!
> 
> View attachment 3676334


So happy to see this beautiful bag, i rarely see it in a picture....Love it


----------



## ryomat

Me and my white Kelly 32 few days ago 
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## bagnut1

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3678354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my white Kelly 32 few days ago
> Thank you for letting me share


Beautiful and very 'springy'!


----------



## ryomat

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful and very 'springy'!


Thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3678354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my white Kelly 32 few days ago
> Thank you for letting me share


Love how casually you are carrying it! So chic and relaxed.


----------



## ryomat

cafecreme15 said:


> Love how casually you are carrying it! So chic and relaxed.


Thank you so much!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3678174
> 
> 
> Wearing my scarf as a top today with my black box double tour rivale bracelet and my H horsebit ring.
> 
> And bringing out for the first time my new Gris mouette/ blue agate 22 bi-color picotin. I couldn't decide which pants to go with.. and decided to go more covered up with white bottoms!
> 
> View attachment 3678177
> 
> 
> 
> And can spot my Ombré hiding?
> View attachment 3678181
> 
> 
> Have a good day!


You look great! Love everything! I especially love this colour combo picotin. 


LovingTheOrange said:


> The weather is finally warm enough for lunch outdoors! Beautiful day on UIUC campus with my dog. My K25 is especially convenient because no hands are required. Have a lovely day, everyone


Your dog is adorable and seems well behaved too! Love the K25 suits you well


Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3678254
> 
> 
> On my way to my favourite H store! Planning to do some serious damage [emoji85]lol. Have a lovely day beautiful souls [emoji92][emoji173]


Hope you had a wonderful day ~ and picked up some goodies?


ryomat said:


> View attachment 3678354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my white Kelly 32 few days ago [emoji2]
> Thank you for letting me share


You wear this white K so well!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

unfortunately baby & I are sick! So off to the doctors. Typical of fall/winter those colds and flu's are unavoidable!


----------



## ryomat

PurseOnFleek said:


> You look great! Love everything! I especially love this colour combo picotin.
> 
> Your dog is adorable and seems well behaved too! Love the K25 suits you well
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful day ~ and picked up some goodies?
> 
> You wear this white K so well!


Thank you so much! @PurseOnFleek


----------



## ryomat

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3678500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately baby & I are sick! So off to the doctors. Typical of fall/winter those colds and flu's are unavoidable!


Get well soon!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

honhon said:


> no problem!!! you should take it, its a lovely bag.  only downside is that its so attractive a lady at the supermarket stole it from me!
> this is a true story:  about few days ago i was at the supermarket with my B and let it sit on the baby seat in the cart.  i parked the cart just a meter away from me while i was choosing a bag of veg.  and yes stupidly i turned my back to it.  i examined the veg for somewhat of a minute and when i turned around the cart was gone.  first i doubted myself thinking did i park the cart somewhere else? i darted around for a bit of 20 sec and confirmed in my mind that the cart is taken away or i lost my mind completely must make app with my doctor.  now my search circumference is 5 meters and i saw a lady is walking away with my cart ! there in a cart is sitting my bright pink B and some of grocery contents in the cart.  she was looking around while walking away and caught the sight of me walking up to her.  she quickly apologised loudly and told me that she took a wrong cart and pointed out to her's sitting over somewhat of 4 meters away, which looks nothing like my cart content and no bag sitting on the baby seat.  she  even had her purse on her cross body.  no way it was a mistake.  i learned my lesson



This hasn't happened to me IRL, but I've had recurring dreams that it did.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Action shot lurking in DSs voice teacher's kitchen so I don't get kicked out by DS.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Folledesac said:


> Loving your k25 ! Would you mind sharing the specs : leather ? Looks like swift to me but would love to have confirmation. And the sandwich looks yummy too [emoji12]


Ding ding, you are correct! What a keen eye for H. It is K25 in noir, swift leather with ghw


----------



## crisbac

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3678500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately baby & I are sick! So off to the doctors. Typical of fall/winter those colds and flu's are unavoidable!


I hope you both get well soon, PurseOnFleek!


----------



## Freckles1

Headed out to watch DS Capstone presentation with H watch and B30 chèvre etoupe
Senior year is killing me!!


----------



## thyme

ryomat said:


> Me and my white Kelly 32 few days ago
> Thank you for letting me share



love this look! fabulously casual chic...you rock the white K!


----------



## cafecreme15

Freckles1 said:


> Headed out to watch DS Capstone presentation with H watch and B30 chèvre etoupe
> Senior year is killing me!!
> View attachment 3678816


You look lovely,  and best of luck and congrats to your DS! I was doing that whole capstone thing myself a few years ago, and wow was it challenging!


----------



## luxi_max

Freckles1 said:


> Headed out to watch DS Capstone presentation with H watch and B30 chèvre etoupe
> Senior year is killing me!!
> View attachment 3678816



Love the look!  Hope you are having a great time.  

Whenever you have a chance and if you don't mind, would you share a pic of etoupe Chèvre in daylight please?  I have a SO coming this year and worry that it is too close to my Togo Etain.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## periogirl28

Rose Confetti Evie under the Wisteria Walk at Villa Cimbrone on the Amalfi coast. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Freckles1

luxi_max said:


> Love the look!  Hope you are having a great time.
> 
> Whenever you have a chance and if you don't mind, would you share a pic of etoupe Chèvre in daylight please?  I have a SO coming this year and worry that it is too close to my Togo Etain.  Thanks in advance.



Here she is outside. I can't seem to truly capture the color. It is very warm. There are almost gold flecks somehow In The chèvre. 
It is a beautiful bag. I think it will be very very different than your etain. Etain is beautiful


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Action shot lurking in DSs voice teacher's kitchen so I don't get kicked out by DS.
> 
> View attachment 3678755



Beautiful. Is it bleu saphir Togo?


----------



## luxi_max

Freckles1 said:


> Here she is outside. I can't seem to truly capture the color. It is very warm. There are almost gold flecks somehow In The chèvre.
> It is a beautiful bag. I think it will be very very different than your etain. Etain is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678964
> View attachment 3678968



THANK YOU SO MUCH for the pics.  The bags is GORGEOUS!  I am drooling.


----------



## MSO13

Vert Olive Barenia B35 workhorse in action today, enjoying the combo with my Chanel jacket! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vert Olive Barenia B35 workhorse in action today, enjoying the combo with my Chanel jacket! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3679007


I wear my JUC with the exact same narrow cdc bracelet! Love that VO Birkin with your jacket. Such a sophisticated color combination.


----------



## MSO13

PurseOnFleek said:


> Looks yummy!
> 
> How do you find the toggles will stay in that position being a swift bag? On my togo B they are always flapping about even when i pull them in tight closer to the lock piece they still end up out of the metal U hooks and flapping around... Not sure if its a leather thing because i only have togo and Ardennes before in a kelly.
> 
> I'm thinking to go for a swift bolide preloved...
> 
> What a beauty!



To be honest, I probably pulled them like that before taking the photo but the bag is only 2 days used so it's not very soft yet. I expect the straps will loosen up with use and flop around a lot. I just posted my B and they are super floppy.


----------



## MSO13

hclubfan said:


> I wear my JUC with the exact same narrow cdc bracelet! Love that VO Birkin with your jacket. Such a sophisticated color combination.



They look really good together, right? I'm not a Love bracelet fan so this is the right pairing for my JUC! The H CDC is my first love from the brand so I was so happy to get this one in White Gold in Paris.


----------



## HerLuv

Freckles1 said:


> Here she is outside. I can't seem to truly capture the color. It is very warm. There are almost gold flecks somehow In The chèvre.
> It is a beautiful bag. I think it will be very very different than your etain. Etain is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678964
> View attachment 3678968



It is stunning Freckles1. Thank you for sharing. May I know How long have you had this bag? Does the shine appear with age? Is this chevre mysore?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Bougainvillea TPM.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Freckles1 said:


> Headed out to watch DS Capstone presentation with H watch and B30 chèvre etoupe
> Senior year is killing me!!
> View attachment 3678816


Lovely outfit all over !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Freckles1 said:


> Here she is outside. I can't seem to truly capture the color. It is very warm. There are almost gold flecks somehow In The chèvre.
> It is a beautiful bag. I think it will be very very different than your etain. Etain is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678964
> View attachment 3678968


I thought Chevre exterior on Bs & Ks only come in SO ??


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3678946
> 
> 
> Rose Confetti Evie under the Wisteria Walk at Villa Cimbrone on the Amalfi coast. Thank you for letting me share!


What a gorgeous color on you !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Etoupe KD bracelet and H Horn pendant with me at work today.  Always make me feel better to have some H everyday.  Does that apply to everyone ?


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Vert Olive Barenia B35 workhorse in action today, enjoying the combo with my Chanel jacket! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3679007



Gorgeous MrsOwens!!!


----------



## Freckles1

chkpfbeliever said:


> I thought Chevre exterior on Bs & Ks only come in SO ??



Nope. I was offered in store by my SA last April. I guess it's possible it had been a SO and had been rejected, but from what I understood from my SA, it was not.


----------



## Melbee

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bougainvillea TPM.
> View attachment 3679152


So pretty


----------



## Freckles1

HerLuv said:


> It is stunning Freckles1. Thank you for sharing. May I know How long have you had this bag? Does the shine appear with age? Is this chevre mysore?



I have had her almost exactly a year. Yes she is chèvre Mysore. The shine has been there from day one. Truly my most beautiful bag. 
Thank you!!


----------



## jenayb

LovingTheOrange said:


> The weather is finally warm enough for lunch outdoors! Beautiful day on UIUC campus with my dog. My K25 is especially convenient because no hands are required. Have a lovely day, everyone



I love your hair and your little doggo is so sweet! [emoji173]️


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chkpfbeliever said:


> Etoupe KD bracelet and H Horn pendant with me at work today.  Always make me feel better to have some H everyday.  Does that apply to everyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679194


Totally agree [emoji5]️


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Freckles1 said:


> Here she is outside. I can't seem to truly capture the color. It is very warm. There are almost gold flecks somehow In The chèvre.
> It is a beautiful bag. I think it will be very very different than your etain. Etain is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678964
> View attachment 3678968


Looks beautiful in chevre! Great buy!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

crisbac said:


> I hope you both get well soon, PurseOnFleek!


Thankyou Cris. Bub seems much better but my cold has not budged yet [emoji58]


----------



## crisbac

chkpfbeliever said:


> Etoupe KD bracelet and H Horn pendant with me at work today.  Always make me feel better to have some H everyday.  Does that apply to everyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679194


I'm new to Hermès and I loved your idea of having some H everyday, chkpfbeliever!


----------



## crisbac

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thankyou Cris. Bub seems much better but my cold has not budged yet


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cassisberry

Packing the Berline


----------



## Dextersmom

Melbee said:


> So pretty


Thank you, Melbee!


----------



## Kkho

Miss ghilles's first day out with me at work. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nicole0612

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3679356
> 
> 
> Miss ghilles's first day out with me at work. Thanks for letting me share.



O M G [emoji173]️ Everything!!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful. Is it bleu saphir Togo?



Am I crazy, I always thought BBC's 1st B25 was black...? What do I know!


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> You look great! Love everything! I especially love this colour combo picotin.



Thanks purseonfleek! 



Freckles1 said:


> Here she is outside. I can't seem to truly capture the color. It is very warm. There are almost gold flecks somehow In The chèvre.
> It is a beautiful bag. I think it will be very very different than your etain. Etain is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678964
> View attachment 3678968



There is a gold sheen to this! So special! Am sure it keeps you smiling whenever U use it!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3679356
> 
> 
> Miss ghilles's first day out with me at work. Thanks for letting me share.


She is beautiful! Congrats!!!![emoji322]


----------



## dzi

Going out with my recolored shoulder birkin. Original in white.


----------



## Luxzenith

chkpfbeliever said:


> Etoupe KD bracelet and H Horn pendant with me at work today.  Always make me feel better to have some H everyday.  Does that apply to everyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679194



Totally agree with you! H on me gives me a mental boost and support in tackling my grueling work schedules and deadlines. Just handling the bags and accessories will give me a lifter and basically allows me to handle my day better, especially with my active kids! 



Kkho said:


> View attachment 3679356
> 
> 
> Miss ghilles's first day out with me at work. Thanks for letting me share.



Kkho, this is what color and size? Am I Twinsies with you? I have a blue paradise gillies b30 in Togo! And I [emoji173]️ to see more ghillies in action! Keep it coming!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxzenith said:


> Totally agree with you! H on me gives me a mental boost and support in tackling my grueling work schedules and deadlines. Just handling the bags and accessories will give me a lifter and basically allows me to handle my day better, especially with my active kids!
> 
> 
> 
> Kkho, this is what color and size? Am I Twinsies with you? I have a blue paradise gillies b30 in Togo! And I [emoji173]️ to see more ghillies in action! Keep it coming!



Oh I thought I'm the only one that needs this H therapy.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]it really gives me a boost of confidence and lift my spirits.  We are truly addicts of H !!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3679356
> 
> 
> Miss ghilles's first day out with me at work. Thanks for letting me share.



Miss Ghilles looks good. That watch looks very good too! [emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

dzi said:


> Going out with my recolored shoulder birkin. Original in white.
> View attachment 3679388



Beautiful vintage piece!


----------



## Luxzenith

Today's Happy H accessories for me! Trying out this new carriage! It's mid week!! Yay!!


----------



## bagalogist

BBC said:


> Action shot lurking in DSs voice teacher's kitchen so I don't get kicked out by DS.
> 
> View attachment 3678755


Lovely ! May I know what color is your B? My screen is playing trick on my eyes.


----------



## Kkho

[QUOTE="Luxzenith, post: 31285218, member: 



Kkho, this is what color and size? Am I Twinsies with you? I have a blue paradise gillies b30 in Togo! And I [emoji173]️ to see more ghillies in action! Keep it coming![/QUOTE]

It's B30 ghilles but in clemence with evercolor. 
My first ghilles. Been so lazy to change bags and to bring her out of her box for over a month but happy I finally did. 

Thank you everyone else for the likes and lovely comments. I'm so in love with my Lapis cape cod too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3678500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately baby & I are sick! So off to the doctors. Typical of fall/winter those colds and flu's are unavoidable!



Such a beauty!! Hope you and the baby feel better .



Freckles1 said:


> Here she is outside. I can't seem to truly capture the color. It is very warm. There are almost gold flecks somehow In The chèvre.
> It is a beautiful bag. I think it will be very very different than your etain. Etain is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678964
> View attachment 3678968





chkpfbeliever said:


> Etoupe KD bracelet and H Horn pendant with me at work today.  Always make me feel better to have some H everyday.  Does that apply to everyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679194



I just got my very first etoupe item and I'm sooooo in love with this colour. Love your beauties ladies 

I totally agree with you @chkpfbeliever, a little of H a day, keeps "insanity" away  lol


----------



## tatacrazy

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3679475
> 
> 
> Today's Happy H accessories for me! Trying out this new carriage! It's mid week!! Yay!!
> 
> View attachment 3679476



Really like ur carriage necklace! Is this new season? Thanks


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3679475
> 
> 
> Today's Happy H accessories for me! Trying out this new carriage! It's mid week!! Yay!!
> 
> View attachment 3679476



The carriage is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Folledesac

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ding ding, you are correct! What a keen eye for H. It is K25 in noir, swift leather with ghw



Absolutely stunning !


----------



## PurseOnFleek

managed to get alot of errands done today even with a headcold but i had to stay up till 2am to catch up on business. Where does the time go~
Miss K sporting my new Dior mitzah twilly


----------



## Luxzenith

tatacrazy said:


> Really like ur carriage necklace! Is this new season? Thanks



This is part of the new curiosite series of bracelet charms? I bought into the necklace too as I love convertible and versatile items.. I get so much more mileage out of it! 

Gonna try it next round as a bag charm!


----------



## Luxzenith

obsessedwhermes said:


> The carriage is sooo cute!!!



Very cute..but as a bracelet charm too heavy! Goes better with curiosite necklace!


----------



## Luxzenith

chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh I thought I'm the only one that needs this H therapy.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]it really gives me a boost of confidence and lift my spirits.  We are truly addicts of H !!!



Lol..the feel of H leather is really addictive.. swift is really so nice and soft to touch too!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3679475
> 
> 
> Today's Happy H accessories for me! Trying out this new carriage! It's mid week!! Yay!!
> 
> View attachment 3679476


The carriage is very cute and makes a great pendant and purse charm as well.   Love your bi-color Pico !! Gorgeous.


----------



## liz_

Kelly is loving Spring Flowers [emoji259]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Luxzenith said:


> This is part of the new curiosite series of bracelet charms? I bought into the necklace too as I love convertible and versatile items.. I get so much more mileage out of it!
> 
> Gonna try it next round as a bag charm!
> View attachment 3679917


I love this charm.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3679847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managed to get alot of errands done today even with a headcold but i had to stay up till 2am to catch up on business. Where does the time go~
> Miss K sporting my new Dior mitzah twilly


*PurseOnFleek, *I hope that you're feeling better.  Running errands while you're sick is not good but at least you got some beautiful companion !! Loving your Gucci flats too.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

liz_ said:


> Kelly is loving Spring Flowers [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680133


And I'm loving both !!


----------



## LovEmAll

From the past few days


----------



## cafecreme15

LovEmAll said:


> From the past few days
> View attachment 3680274
> View attachment 3680275


Absolutely stunning colors! And so well-coordinated with the twillies. Thank you for sharing these pictures - they've immediately put me in a better mood.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovEmAll

cafecreme15 said:


> Absolutely stunning colors! And so well-coordinated with the twillies. Thank you for sharing these pictures - they've immediately put me in a better mood.


It is my pleasure!  Thanks so much for letting me share.  Your comment is so sweet and it made my day.  Thank you! ::


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovEmAll said:


> From the past few days
> View attachment 3680274
> View attachment 3680275


I love that rodeo.  Matches you Malachite B so well !!


----------



## LovEmAll

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love that rodeo.  Matches you Malachite B so well !!



Thanks dear!  Funny story about the rodeo....my SA knows I love the bicolor ones (which this one is) so she showed it to me and said it would be perfect for malachite. I had ask her for a b30 in malachite at the time and we were waiting for it to arrive. I asked her if we had another bag in malachite just to make sure the rodeo matched and she came back with a big box.  In it was my b30 malachite.  She is the sweetest!


----------



## rachi_fan

I know this is spring /summer colour and it's 13 degree outside ☃️ but I just can't help myself to take his cutie out for work [emoji173]️


----------



## Luxzenith

My OOTD.. vintage kelly 32 rouge vif with gold paddock charm. 

Finally take out this red croc kelly dog bracelet to work!


----------



## MochaCake

LovEmAll said:


> From the past few days
> View attachment 3680274
> View attachment 3680275


Both are lovely dressed with colorful twillies!! May I know which green color is the bottom one?


----------



## LovEmAll

MochaCake said:


> Both are lovely dressed with colorful twillies!! May I know which green color is the bottom one?



Thanks so much!  Of course.  It's malachite


----------



## MochaCake

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much!  Of course.  It's malachite


Thanks!!! Wow, what a beautiful color.


----------



## LovEmAll

MochaCake said:


> Thanks!!! Wow, what a beautiful color.



Thanks hun!  One of my favs [emoji7]. Soooo happy I was able to add it to my collection [emoji4]


----------



## Luxzenith

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3680433
> 
> I know this is spring /summer colour and it's 13 degree outside ☃️ but I just can't help myself to take his cutie out for work [emoji173]️



I like this a lot!! So sweet! What a happy pill!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My bestie's frenchie Mangmang did not want to pose for photos


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LovEmAll said:


> From the past few days
> View attachment 3680274
> View attachment 3680275


Love them both. Im particularly envious of the GrisM Birkin hehehe


liz_ said:


> Kelly is loving Spring Flowers [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680133


Great photo liz~


rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3680433
> 
> I know this is spring /summer colour and it's 13 degree outside ☃️ but I just can't help myself to take his cutie out for work [emoji173]️


Its getting cold in Aus. I am the same i wear colours i feel like regardless of weather. Great way to brighten a winters day too [emoji5]️


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3680484
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680488
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680489
> 
> 
> My OOTD.. vintage kelly 32 rouge vif with gold paddock charm.
> 
> Finally take out this red croc kelly dog bracelet to work!


All your H looks great[emoji106]


----------



## Luxzenith

Just picked up my new Barenia cape cod and decided to wear it immediate. it is in so black design but easy to read the number.. am loving the side trims!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> My bestie's frenchie Mangmang did not want to pose for photos



This is such a cute picture!!!


----------



## tatacrazy

Luxzenith said:


> This is part of the new curiosite series of bracelet charms? I bought into the necklace too as I love convertible and versatile items.. I get so much more mileage out of it!
> 
> Gonna try it next round as a bag charm!
> View attachment 3679917



Thanks for sharing this [emoji7] really love it, I have never seen it in Australia I need to ask my SA about it! Would be really cute to use this as a bag charm[emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovEmAll

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love them both. Im particularly envious of the GrisM Birkin hehehe



[emoji6]. Thank so much dear! [emoji253]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My very first CDC in action having lunch at my favourite restaurant. I picked it few days ago and now I'm so in love with etoupe . Waiting for the matching belt to arrive soon. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Melbee

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first CDC in action having lunch at my favourite restaurant. I picked it few days ago and now I'm so in love with etoupe . Waiting for the matching belt to arrive soon. Thanks for letting me share


Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## hclubfan

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first CDC in action having lunch at my favourite restaurant. I picked it few days ago and now I'm so in love with etoupe . Waiting for the matching belt to arrive soon. Thanks for letting me share


It looks beautiful on you!!  Etoupe is a favorite of mine too.


----------



## ryomat

My outfit from yesterday with my Bolide 27 in Rouge Vif. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Melbee said:


> Looks gorgeous!!





hclubfan said:


> It looks beautiful on you!!  Etoupe is a favorite of mine too.



Thank you ladies .


----------



## cafecreme15

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first CDC in action having lunch at my favourite restaurant. I picked it few days ago and now I'm so in love with etoupe . Waiting for the matching belt to arrive soon. Thanks for letting me share


Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## lanit

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3680722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit from yesterday with my Bolide 27 in Rouge Vif. Thanks for letting me share


Love this on you ryomat!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first CDC in action having lunch at my favourite restaurant. I picked it few days ago and now I'm so in love with etoupe . Waiting for the matching belt to arrive soon. Thanks for letting me share


Love everything in this photo!


----------



## Luxzenith

LovingTheOrange said:


> My bestie's frenchie Mangmang did not want to pose for photos



This picture made me laugh!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PIPET83

having lunch..[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## pr1nc355

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3681107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having lunch..[emoji847][emoji847]


I love the chair (and the bag, too of course!).  Looks like a cute place!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love everything in this photo!



Thank you dear[emoji173]! That dessert was out of this world too [emoji39][emoji85]


----------



## littleblackbag

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3680433
> 
> I know this is spring /summer colour and it's 13 degree outside ☃️ but I just can't help myself to take his cutie out for work [emoji173]️


Love this look. Picotin looks adorable!


----------



## AvrilShower

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted a mod shot in a while but had to show off my Le Jardin moussie in action for work today!!! Loooove it to pieces!!!!!!!!! Ms Gumdrop had on the same design silk hahahahah



You look just perfect!!! Love the Jardin moussie!!! Your bag is gorgeous as well [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]


----------



## cavluv

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273



You look FAB!!!!


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273


Love it! Stunning, BBC!


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273


I like it! The hair makes it all work together, IMHO.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273



Too much is never enough!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Luxzenith

tatacrazy said:


> Thanks for sharing this [emoji7] really love it, I have never seen it in Australia I need to ask my SA about it! Would be really cute to use this as a bag charm[emoji4]



Good luck finding it! Will be glad to see u doing action shots!


----------



## Luxzenith

Here is my simple action shot today. Kelly 28 dalmation phw, and I still am admiring my paddock charm. Pairing this bag with a black and white ensemble, with barenia cape cod watch. 

TGIF!


----------



## Hat Trick

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681689
> 
> Here is my simple action shot today. Kelly 28 dalmation phw, and I still am admiring my paddock charm. Pairing this bag with a black and white ensemble, with barenia cape cod watch.TGIF!



. I love everything! Especially the dalmation buffalo K!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273



Soo beautiful ! Now I need a cute little pink B to match my dans un jardin twillies lol


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My very first CDC in action having lunch at my favourite restaurant. I picked it few days ago and now I'm so in love with etoupe [emoji813]. Waiting for the matching belt to arrive soon. Thanks for letting me share


Love this colour on you suits you perfectly. Im looking to get a CDC too but I'm unsure of what hardware to go with as im a mixed metals wearer [emoji21]


----------



## azukitea

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681689
> 
> 
> Here is my simple action shot today. Kelly 28 dalmation phw, and I still am admiring my paddock charm. Pairing this bag with a black and white ensemble, with barenia cape cod watch.
> 
> TGIF!


love your kelly! very special


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3680722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit from yesterday with my Bolide 27 in Rouge Vif. Thanks for letting me share


Very comfortable dressing ~ bolide looks great with the ensemble


PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3681107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having lunch..[emoji847][emoji847]


Looks like a retro cool place for lunch!


BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273


Never! Monochromatic is totally in trend has been for a little while now[emoji5] 


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681689
> 
> 
> Here is my simple action shot today. Kelly 28 dalmation phw, and I still am admiring my paddock charm. Pairing this bag with a black and white ensemble, with barenia cape cod watch.
> 
> TGIF!


Beautiful. I love your charm its hard to come by in Aus [emoji20]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love this colour on you suits you perfectly. Im looking to get a CDC too but I'm unsure of what hardware to go with as im a mixed metals wearer [emoji21]



You should def try few on before you decide. I wasn't planning to get this combination. I wanted the " classic" black and GHW to match the gold hardware on my birkin but it looked so huge on my slim wrist (I'm a T2 in cdc sizing). I also tried the bleu paon with phw and that too looked bulky. My SA suggested this one which instantly looked better. Any specific colours on your mind?


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavluv said:


> You look FAB!!!!



Thank you!!! [emoji259]



Moirai said:


> Love it! Stunning, BBC!



Thanks so much!!! [emoji254]



Genie27 said:


> I like it! The hair makes it all work together, IMHO.



Aw thank you!!! Finally got my hair done yesterday too....the grays were bad!!! [emoji28]



nicole0612 said:


> Too much is never enough!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Lol yay! Thanks!!! [emoji4]



Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Soo beautiful ! Now I need a cute little pink B to match my dans un jardin twillies lol



Thank you!!! [emoji3]

Spring has been sooooo slooooow to arrive, I want to finally enjoy it! 



PurseOnFleek said:


> Never! Monochromatic is totally in trend has been for a little while now[emoji5]



Hey great! I'm on trend!!! [emoji28] Thanks!!! [emoji254]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273


Love it ! how could you find a dress that matches so perfectly ?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681689
> 
> 
> Here is my simple action shot today. Kelly 28 dalmation phw, and I still am admiring my paddock charm. Pairing this bag with a black and white ensemble, with barenia cape cod watch.
> 
> TGIF!


Your K is so precious.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> You should def try few on before you decide. I wasn't planning to get this combination. I wanted the " classic" black and GHW to match the gold hardware on my birkin but it looked so huge on my slim wrist (I'm a T2 in cdc sizing). I also tried the bleu paon with phw and that too looked bulky. My SA suggested this one which instantly looked better. Any specific colours on your mind?


Have tried etoupe with RGHW so far. And i agree it looked great blended well with my small wrist but unsure if i should stay with RGHW... I have a clic clac in RGHW already which i stack with pandora bracelet and will stack with a behapi when i buy that too. But CDC is generally a solo bracelet on a small wrist so wondering if i should venture into PHW to match my B or GHW to match my K. Decisions...


----------



## Notorious Pink

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love it ! how could you find a dress that matches so perfectly ?



Thanks! Actually I have had the dress for at least a year or two already. I think I posted a pic Mother's Day last year, I'm wearing the same dress with my KP. 

Earlier in the season I also bought an H pareo that matches. I've been wearing it as a scarf under my navy spring jacket almost every day lately as it's still been very chilly. It's a color that really suits me. [emoji322][emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273


*You gotta be kiddin me right!? THIS IS PERFECTION!!!!!! Can I be you for one night... just send the B to me please hahahahaha!!!!!!!*


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681689
> 
> 
> Here is my simple action shot today. Kelly 28 dalmation phw, and I still am admiring my paddock charm. Pairing this bag with a black and white ensemble, with barenia cape cod watch.
> 
> TGIF!



Your Dalmatian Kelly is super fun!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> *You gotta be kiddin me right!? THIS IS PERFECTION!!!!!! Can I be you for one night... just send the B to me please hahahahaha!!!!!!!*



Aw IF you are awesome!!!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Nerja

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681689
> 
> 
> Here is my simple action shot today. Kelly 28 dalmation phw, and I still am admiring my paddock charm. Pairing this bag with a black and white ensemble, with barenia cape cod watch.
> 
> TGIF!


So beautiful and unique!


----------



## Croisette7

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273


Gorgeous *BBC* ... and those earrings, TDF!


----------



## Croisette7

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273


Gorgeous *BBC* ... and those earrings, TDF!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Croisette7 said:


> Gorgeous *BBC* ... and those earrings, TDF!



Thank you so much, Croisette! They are by Sutra. Sometimes I prefer a "more is more" look. [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## hopiko

chkpfbeliever said:


> I thought Chevre exterior on Bs & Ks only come in SO ??





Freckles1 said:


> Nope. I was offered in store by my SA last April. I guess it's possible it had been a SO and had been rejected, but from what I understood from my SA, it was not.



I got a black chèvre B last year which was not a SO!

Freckles, love your B, just got the same combo but Togo at FSH!  It is such a warm color with gold...and I love your chèvre!


----------



## hopiko

periogirl28 said:


> A favourite bag for travelling, Anemone So Kelly. Hallo from Amalfi!
> 
> View attachment 3676334


Gorgeous bag...so jealous!  Wish I was on the Amalfi coast with you!


----------



## liz_

miss Kelly worn casually.


----------



## Hermezzy

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681689
> 
> 
> Here is my simple action shot today. Kelly 28 dalmation phw, and I still am admiring my paddock charm. Pairing this bag with a black and white ensemble, with barenia cape cod watch.
> 
> TGIF!


Astonishing bag- just a work of art...and so rare!  Beautiful pic!


----------



## Hermezzy

liz_ said:


> View attachment 3682258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss Kelly worn casually.


Ooooooooo....so rich and elegant...adore everything in this pic!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

BBC said:


> Too matchy-matchy? [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3681273


No!  It is beyond perfection!


----------



## liz_

Hermezzy said:


> Ooooooooo....so rich and elegant...adore everything in this pic!!!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

bobkat1991 said:


> No!  It is beyond perfection!



Thanks so much!!! [emoji8][emoji259][emoji8]


----------



## Luxzenith

Hat Trick said:


> . I love everything! Especially the dalmation buffalo K!





Nerja said:


> So beautiful and unique!





Hermezzy said:


> Astonishing bag- just a work of art...and so rare!  Beautiful pic!



Thank you for your kind words.. I am actually struggling with this bag as I finds it hard to match. Especially with charms and twilly..

Twilly makes it look so busy! 

And I always end up in black and/or white ensemble outfits when I bring Ms Dalmation out..

This bag reminds me of Jessica in Sex and the City!


----------



## feeefeee

First time out with my Picotin 18 in rose azalea today


----------



## Serva1

liz_ said:


> View attachment 3682258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss Kelly worn casually.



Love everything in this pic, the sandals [emoji7]


----------



## allure244

feeefeee said:


> View attachment 3682702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with my Picotin 18 in rose azalea today



So pretty. Just picked up mine today and can't wait to take her out [emoji4]


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my Noir crocodile Charniere bracelet out for walkies on Sloane Street...


----------



## Luxzenith

feeefeee said:


> View attachment 3682702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with my Picotin 18 in rose azalea today



I loooveee everything in this picture!! Have a good weekend!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

PurseOnFleek said:


> Have tried etoupe with RGHW so far. And i agree it looked great blended well with my small wrist but unsure if i should stay with RGHW... I have a clic clac in RGHW already which i stack with pandora bracelet and will stack with a behapi when i buy that too. But CDC is generally a solo bracelet on a small wrist so wondering if i should venture into PHW to match my B or GHW to match my K. Decisions...



I haven't seen that one yet, etoupe with RGHW, it must be gorgeous! I know it's not easy to pick just one so I'm sure I'll add more and more along the way. They are so addictive. I'm sure that whatever you will pick it will go perfectly with the rest of your collection. It's part of the H magic I guess  



liz_ said:


> View attachment 3682258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss Kelly worn casually.



I just love everything in this pic . So effortlessly chic. I'm dreaming about that croc CDC with Phw now that I've been bitten by the CDC bug.


----------



## grapegravity

feeefeee said:


> View attachment 3682702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with my Picotin 18 in rose azalea today


Beautiful Pico!!  Love the charm too!!


----------



## rachi_fan

feeefeee said:


> View attachment 3682702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with my Picotin 18 in rose azalea today



Hello bag Twinsies!! Love theRA so much [emoji173]️


----------



## rachi_fan

Who would've thought GM rodeo looks so good on Pico18?!


----------



## Luxzenith

Aww. Sending u lots of H luck!  Yup never know when it will pop up in front of u.. btw, I didn't get it from my local store... which I have to wait donkey years... Got it from EU!


----------



## Luxzenith

azukitea said:


> love your kelly! very special



Thank you.. some of my friends find it ugly..... I would love to see recent action shots of the black dalmation.. as that was the one really unique look too..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

feeefeee said:


> View attachment 3682702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with my Picotin 18 in rose azalea today



Love!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

rachi_fan said:


> Who would've thought GM rodeo looks so good on Pico18?!
> View attachment 3682732



Fabulous!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Still cold here!! Got these babies out today,


----------



## LovEmAll

A few from my IG...yesterday and today [emoji173]️[emoji172]


----------



## ehy12

rachi_fan said:


> Who would've thought GM rodeo looks so good on Pico18?!
> View attachment 3682732


Love everything! My favorite shawl!


----------



## cafecreme15

LovEmAll said:


> A few from my IG...yesterday and today [emoji173]️[emoji172]
> View attachment 3683015
> 
> View attachment 3683014


LOVE this dress! May I ask who makes it?


----------



## brendasetijo

Going for the classics today


----------



## thyme

rose azalea pico is popular this weekend..


----------



## LovEmAll

cafecreme15 said:


> LOVE this dress! May I ask who makes it?


Thanks hun!  Of course!  It's Burberry [emoji7]


----------



## liz_

Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic, the sandals [emoji7]



Thank you, they are the Givenchy mink slides they are very comfy and warm. [emoji4]


----------



## grapegravity

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Hermezzy

feeefeee said:


> View attachment 3682702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with my Picotin 18 in rose azalea today


Looks just stunning!  LOVE these together....I have never seen that bag charm in black and it is perfect, esp w/that gorgeous Pico!  So happy for you!


----------



## Hermezzy

LovEmAll said:


> A few from my IG...yesterday and today [emoji173]️[emoji172]
> View attachment 3683015
> 
> View attachment 3683014



Exquisite bags...love the accompaniments/what you've paired them with!


----------



## Hermezzy

chincac said:


> rose azalea pico is popular this weekend..
> View attachment 3683086


As always, just beautiful chincac!  The jacket is divine...is it Chanel?


----------



## LovEmAll

Hermezzy said:


> Exquisite bags...love the accompaniments/what you've paired them with!



Thanks hun!  [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LovEmAll said:


> A few from my IG...yesterday and today [emoji173]️[emoji172]
> View attachment 3683015
> 
> View attachment 3683014


Love it all! Beautiful


brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3683031
> 
> Going for the classics today


Stunning bag


chincac said:


> rose azalea pico is popular this weekend..
> View attachment 3683086


Im loving rose azalea for smaller H bags[emoji173] 


grapegravity said:


> Have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3683307


Your K is beautiful you were this colour so well


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Comfy and casual for an autumn's day. Off to collect my wedding set from being resized. Wore my new ovation sandals that day and they are soooo comfy! Totally in love with them


----------



## suziez

grapegravity said:


> Have a great weekend everyone!
> View attachment 3683307


You look fabulous.......


----------



## suziez

PurseOnFleek said:


> Comfy and casual for an autumn's day. Off to collect my wedding set from being resized. Wore my new ovation sandals that day and they are soooo comfy! Totally in love with them
> View attachment 3683512


Those sandals are so terrific.  I don't see enough of them


----------



## thyme

Hermezzy said:


> As always, just beautiful chincac!  The jacket is divine...is it Chanel?



thank  you *Hermezzy.* yes it is Chanel 



PurseOnFleek said:


> Im loving rose azalea for smaller H bags[emoji173]



agree with you. i love it in smaller size too!



PurseOnFleek said:


> Comfy and casual for an autumn's day. Off to collect my wedding set from being resized. Wore my new ovation sandals that day and they are soooo comfy! Totally in love with them



looking good!


----------



## LovEmAll

PurseOnFleek said:


> Comfy and casual for an autumn's day. Off to collect my wedding set from being resized. Wore my new ovation sandals that day and they are soooo comfy! Totally in love with them
> View attachment 3683512



Love it!  Thanks for your comment too sweetie.  Have a great weekend! [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## Prada Prince

Barenia CDC, Orange Poppy PM Rodeo and Noir Paddock...


----------



## s2861301

L'heure impatiente, Burberry outfit, Chanel little black jacket, B40 contour in blue indigo/red outlines ghw, orange Grigri Rodeo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3683928
View attachment 3683935


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovEmAll said:


> A few from my IG...yesterday and today [emoji173]️[emoji172]
> View attachment 3683015
> 
> View attachment 3683014



Love your outfit! The bags are gorgeous, of course!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

s2861301 said:


> L'heure impatiente, Burberry outfit, Chanel little black jacket, B40 contour in blue indigo/red outlines ghw, orange Grigri Rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683928
> View attachment 3683935



The watch looks great! What is it called?


----------



## s2861301

obsessedwhermes said:


> The watch looks great! What is it called?



Thank you so much!! it's called L'heure impatiente. (impatient hour in french)
https://watchjournal.com/introducing-hermes-slim-dhermes-lheure-impatient/


----------



## grapegravity

suziez said:


> You look fabulous.......


Thank you~~~


----------



## LovEmAll

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love your outfit! The bags are gorgeous, of course!!



Thanks hun! 


s2861301 said:


> L'heure impatiente, Burberry outfit, Chanel little black jacket, B40 contour in blue indigo/red outlines ghw, orange Grigri Rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683928
> View attachment 3683935



Love the watch.  I'm really getting into H watches lately.  After getting one for DH, I think I want one too now


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Prada Prince said:


> Barenia CDC, Orange Poppy PM Rodeo and Noir Paddock...
> 
> View attachment 3683915
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683917


All the H is very nicely put together


s2861301 said:


> L'heure impatiente, Burberry outfit, Chanel little black jacket, B40 contour in blue indigo/red outlines ghw, orange Grigri Rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683928
> View attachment 3683935


Wow a mega karlito![emoji33]


----------



## jenayb

Spent a quick weekend in Vegas with hubby and new B25 Etain. I love how light and compact this size is, and it goes so well from day to evening. Really cuts down the need to bring multiple bags on trips. [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Flamingo Berline gets to visit Donostia San Sebastian, Basque Country. Happy May Day!


----------



## atelierforward

rachi_fan said:


> Who would've thought GM rodeo looks so good on Pico18?!
> View attachment 3682732


Love your scarf! So gorgeous! (and the bag too)


----------



## San2222

Happy weekend everyone! With my b35 rg today


----------



## baileylab

jenaywins said:


> Spent a quick weekend in Vegas with hubby and new B25 Etain. I love how light and compact this size is, and it goes so well from day to evening. Really cuts down the need to bring multiple bags on trips. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3684218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684220



Lovely top! may i ask where it's from? thanks!!


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> rose azalea pico is popular this weekend..
> View attachment 3683086


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## suziez

periogirl28 said:


> Flamingo Berline gets to visit Donostia San Sebastian, Basque Country. Happy May Day!


I'm so happy to see this bag being worn.  I love it!  I just bought mine in rose azalea and I find it so easy to wear. This looks terrific on you


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## christina86

Sunday brunch with K28 Blue Zanzibar and her sister K28 Trench


----------



## blanchetcf

Story of my life... me trying to do something, anything really, and constantly having a little human at my feet (this time it's my daughter trying on my shoes)  Sorry for the closet pic!

Anyway, here is my Lindy 30 in Etain with GHW taking her first trip out of the house. 

Wishing you all a good week!


----------



## jenayb

baileylab said:


> Lovely top! may i ask where it's from? thanks!!



Thank you! It's actually the Tyger Tyger shawl over a black dress. [emoji4]


----------



## littleblackbag

blanchetcf said:


> Story of my life... me trying to do something, anything really, and constantly having a little human at my feet (this time it's my daughter trying on my shoes)  Sorry for the closet pic!
> 
> Anyway, here is my Lindy 30 in Etain with GHW taking her first trip out of the house.
> 
> Wishing you all a good week!


Loving your style! Especially the shoes and the trousers oh alright and the top... Bag looks good too.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jenaywins said:


> Spent a quick weekend in Vegas with hubby and new B25 Etain. I love how light and compact this size is, and it goes so well from day to evening. Really cuts down the need to bring multiple bags on trips. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3684218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684220


This is a beautiful photo and i love your B25!


periogirl28 said:


> Flamingo Berline gets to visit Donostia San Sebastian, Basque Country. Happy May Day!


Lovely view and lovely berline ~


----------



## PurseOnFleek

San2222 said:


> Happy weekend everyone! With my b35 rg today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684543
> View attachment 3684545
> View attachment 3684546


You wear this B35 so well [emoji106] 


christina86 said:


> View attachment 3684379
> View attachment 3684378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday brunch with K28 Blue Zanzibar and her sister K28 Trench


Both beautiful Kellys!


blanchetcf said:


> Story of my life... me trying to do something, anything really, and constantly having a little human at my feet (this time it's my daughter trying on my shoes)  Sorry for the closet pic!
> 
> Anyway, here is my Lindy 30 in Etain with GHW taking her first trip out of the house.
> 
> Wishing you all a good week!


Your daughter is very cute. This is exactly what my DD will be doing in a few years time haha


----------



## thyme

may day spring walk - started with steam train!



lindy inside steam train..



walking in the woods with carpets of bluebells



spot the lindy



Sheffield Park House in the distance


----------



## momasaurus

jenaywins said:


> Spent a quick weekend in Vegas with hubby and new B25 Etain. I love how light and compact this size is, and it goes so well from day to evening. Really cuts down the need to bring multiple bags on trips. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3684218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684220


Oooh, so pretty. I have always thought 25 was too tiny, but this looks amazing on you. May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bfly

chincac said:


> may day spring walk - started with steam train!
> View attachment 3685147
> 
> 
> lindy inside steam train..
> View attachment 3685148
> 
> 
> walking in the woods with carpets of bluebells
> View attachment 3685152
> 
> 
> spot the lindy
> View attachment 3685150
> 
> 
> Sheffield Park House in the distance
> View attachment 3685151



Beautiful pictures and beautiful bag.


----------



## bfly

Going grocery today


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> may day spring walk - started with steam train!
> View attachment 3685147
> 
> 
> lindy inside steam train..
> View attachment 3685148
> 
> 
> walking in the woods with carpets of bluebells
> View attachment 3685152
> 
> 
> spot the lindy
> View attachment 3685150
> 
> 
> Sheffield Park House in the distance
> View attachment 3685151


I think you've been in my neck of the woods! Looks wonderful...


----------



## jenayb

momasaurus said:


> Oooh, so pretty. I have always thought 25 was too tiny, but this looks amazing on you. May I ask how tall you are?



Thank you so much. I'm just about 5'5. [emoji173]️


----------



## thyme

bfly said:


> Beautiful pictures and beautiful bag.



thank you *bfly *



bfly said:


> Going grocery today



love the watch! 



littleblackbag said:


> I think you've been in my neck of the woods! Looks wonderful...



ahhh...love your neck of the woods.. it's great for long refreshing walks with fantastic views


----------



## Prada_Princess

liz_ said:


> View attachment 3682258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miss Kelly worn casually.


OMG - I love everything in this photo [emoji7]


----------



## Folledesac

Right in front the elevator ... with my gold b30 . Sorry for the bad lighting ...


----------



## LDDChanel

Folledesac said:


> Right in front the elevator ... with my gold b30 . Sorry for the bad lighting ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686031


You make me want a gold! You look so chic.


----------



## LDDChanel

christina86 said:


> View attachment 3684379
> View attachment 3684378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday brunch with K28 Blue Zanzibar and her sister K28 Trench



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your Blue Zanzibar!


----------



## theITbag

Ootd today for the biggest meeting of my life. St John outfit, K32 etoupe Togo ghw, and H Laurant pumps. Please send me good vibes and pray for me.


----------



## cafecreme15

First day out with my new Evie! Also pictured: clic H and behapi 3


----------



## ehy12

Followed hubby to get his car washed. Love the coffee here!


----------



## Folledesac

theITbag said:


> Ootd today for the biggest meeting of my life. St John outfit, K32 etoupe Togo ghw, and H Laurant pumps. Please send me good vibes and pray for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686365



Good luck for your meeting !! Sending good vibes... you rock !


----------



## Folledesac

LDDChanel said:


> You make me want a gold! You look so chic.



Thank you ! So hard to get dressed and hide my baby weight so this means a lot to me !


----------



## *MJ*

A little H and Cartier stack [emoji4][emoji257]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MochaCake

*MJ* said:


> A little H and Cartier stack [emoji4][emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686423
> 
> View attachment 3686425


What a feast for the eyes!!


----------



## catsinthebag

cafecreme15 said:


> First day out with my new Evie! Also pictured: clic H and behapi 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686378



Beautiful Evie! Which blue is this?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

theITbag said:


> Ootd today for the biggest meeting of my life. St John outfit, K32 etoupe Togo ghw, and H Laurant pumps. Please send me good vibes and pray for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686365


Sending good vibes for your meeting.  You look perfect!


----------



## cafecreme15

catsinthebag said:


> Beautiful Evie! Which blue is this?


Thank you! This is blue agate.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

*Jyp action in Budapest:*


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> may day spring walk - started with steam train!
> View attachment 3685147
> 
> 
> lindy inside steam train..
> View attachment 3685148
> 
> 
> walking in the woods with carpets of bluebells
> View attachment 3685152
> 
> 
> spot the lindy
> View attachment 3685150
> 
> 
> Sheffield Park House in the distance
> View attachment 3685151



Gorgeous photos!  What a great outing!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Gorgeous photos!  What a great outing!



thank you *lulilu  *it was indeed more fun than i expected!


----------



## bfly

chincac said:


> thank you *bfly *
> 
> 
> 
> love the watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh...love your neck of the woods.. it's great for long refreshing walks with fantastic views



Thank you chincac.


----------



## s2861301

High tea @ Mandarin Oriental Hotel
Chanel khaki outfit from cuba collection, Chanel brooch from Chanel airlines collection, B40 contour blue indigo/ red outlines, orange grigri rodeo.
Thank you for letting me share and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Luxzenith

Bringing out my medor chèvre clutch for the first day outing. 

She is so versatile, not just for night!


----------



## bfly

Feeling green kinda day


----------



## atelierforward

theITbag said:


> Ootd today for the biggest meeting of my life. St John outfit, K32 etoupe Togo ghw, and H Laurant pumps. Please send me good vibes and pray for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686365


Your outfit is lovely (and of course beautifully accessorized with H goodies)! Hope your meeting went well!


----------



## Hermezzy

theITbag said:


> Ootd today for the biggest meeting of my life. St John outfit, K32 etoupe Togo ghw, and H Laurant pumps. Please send me good vibes and pray for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686365


Beautiful outfit- hope the meeting went well!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

*MJ* said:


> A little H and Cartier stack [emoji4][emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686423
> 
> View attachment 3686425


Gorgeous stack!


----------



## LovEmAll

From my IG for today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Nui

Me with K32 GM phw and Quicker sneakers


----------



## suziez

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3686609
> 
> 
> Bringing out my medor chèvre clutch for the first day outing.
> 
> She is so versatile, not just for night!


Looks amazing


----------



## Blueberry12

Wearing this Indigo Croc Bracelet today.


----------



## brendasetijo

Baby matte bourgogne


----------



## Suzie

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3687019
> 
> Baby matte bourgogne


Wow, what a breathtaking beauty.


----------



## atelierforward

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3687019
> 
> Baby matte bourgogne


Stunning!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chincac said:


> may day spring walk - started with steam train!
> View attachment 3685147
> 
> 
> lindy inside steam train..
> View attachment 3685148
> 
> 
> walking in the woods with carpets of bluebells
> View attachment 3685152
> 
> 
> spot the lindy
> View attachment 3685150
> 
> 
> Sheffield Park House in the distance
> View attachment 3685151


Beautiful photos and beautiful Lindy! I love the colour


bfly said:


> Going grocery today
> View attachment 3685235
> View attachment 3685236


Great colour of clic clac


Folledesac said:


> Right in front the elevator ... with my gold b30 . Sorry for the bad lighting ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686031


Love a gold B30 cute charm too


theITbag said:


> Ootd today for the biggest meeting of my life. St John outfit, K32 etoupe Togo ghw, and H Laurant pumps. Please send me good vibes and pray for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686365


Hope it went well. Love the Etoupe with GHW & your pumps. I have been eyeing those shoes in the flats version


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG for today
> View attachment 3686853



Your entire outfit is gorgeous!!! I love every single piece that you have on you now!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Nui said:


> View attachment 3686930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686931
> 
> 
> Me with K32 GM phw and Quicker sneakers



Very nice casual outfit!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3687019
> 
> Baby matte bourgogne



Love your exotic bag! It's TDF!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3687019
> 
> Baby matte bourgogne


Beautiful! So beautiful


----------



## ryomat

With my Cognac B30. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## LovEmAll

obsessedwhermes said:


> Your entire outfit is gorgeous!!! I love every single piece that you have on you now!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks so much!  Really appreciate your sweet comment ::


ryomat said:


> View attachment 3687380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Cognac B30. Thank you for letting me share



Such a gorgeous color!  Love this pic!


----------



## chanelbaby26

chincac said:


> may day spring walk - started with steam train!
> View attachment 3685147
> 
> 
> lindy inside steam train..
> View attachment 3685148
> 
> 
> walking in the woods with carpets of bluebells
> View attachment 3685152
> 
> 
> spot the lindy
> View attachment 3685150
> 
> 
> Sheffield Park House in the distance
> View attachment 3685151


This is so beautiful and even more with H!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

blanchetcf said:


> Story of my life... me trying to do something, anything really, and constantly having a little human at my feet (this time it's my daughter trying on my shoes)  Sorry for the closet pic!
> 
> Anyway, here is my Lindy 30 in Etain with GHW taking her first trip out of the house.
> 
> Wishing you all a good week!


Too cute !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

LovEmAll said:


> From my IG for today
> View attachment 3686853


Love this look! Perfect for business. What size scarf is this?


----------



## thyme

chanelbaby26 said:


> This is so beautiful and even more with H!



thank you *chanelbaby26 *


----------



## bfly

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful photos and beautiful Lindy! I love the colour
> 
> Great colour of clic clac
> 
> Love a gold B30 cute charm too
> 
> Hope it went well. Love the Etoupe with GHW & your pumps. I have been eyeing those shoes in the flats version



Thank you purseonfleek.


----------



## LovEmAll

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this look! Perfect for business. What size scarf is this?



Thanks so much!  It's the 90 scarf.


----------



## cafecreme15

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much!  It's the 90 scarf.


I love the way you've tied it! It makes me want to learn more ways to tie a scarf other than just looping it around my neck.


----------



## jenayb

theITbag said:


> Ootd today for the biggest meeting of my life. St John outfit, K32 etoupe Togo ghw, and H Laurant pumps. Please send me good vibes and pray for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686365



Hope your meeting went well!


----------



## LovEmAll

cafecreme15 said:


> I love the way you've tied it! It makes me want to learn more ways to tie a scarf other than just looping it around my neck.


Thanks!  It actually is just the handy work of a scarf ring.  You just put each end through and voila!  I also made a bow once with it...playing with tying scarfs different ways as well.  I see some of the talented ladies and gents here with their mad scarf skills and it is so inspiring ::loveyes::


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Back on TPF. How I missed it. Here is a somewhat random post but miss birdie was involved


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Sarah_sarah said:


> Back on TPF. How I missed it. Here is a somewhat random post but miss birdie was involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687684



Love your birdie bag!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> Back on TPF. How I missed it. Here is a somewhat random post but miss birdie was involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687684


Such a gorgeous K!!!! Welcome back!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

The Phoenix goes out for a simple dinner...


----------



## moonstone

Nui said:


> View attachment 3686930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686931
> 
> 
> Me with K32 GM phw and Quicker sneakers



Ideal casual look!


----------



## hclubfan

QuelleFromage said:


> The Phoenix goes out for a simple dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687709


Gorgeous QuelleFromage!! And that is my most worn scarf...love it to pieces


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> The Phoenix goes out for a simple dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687709



Is that your new Togo sellier?!?! It's gorgeous!!! We're gonna need more pix pretty please [emoji4]


----------



## Hermes Only

Happy Spring.. Hope everyone is having a great Spring 2017.. in Dolce Gabbana Shirt, BR Pants, H Izmir, H Cape Cod BE Strap, Craie CDC RGHW and H B40 in Rubis.
Thanks for letting me share, My Friends... Hugs!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## doves75

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3687019
> 
> Baby matte bourgogne



Gorgeous!!


----------



## doves75

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3687019
> 
> Baby matte bourgogne



Is it the same color as the new Bordeaux this year? Thank you


----------



## Luxzenith

Trying to capture my new croc strap - braise colour.. decided to update my strap for a change of look from medor double tour and voila! 

Am developing this love for croc! [emoji849] very expensive indulgence [emoji23]


----------



## nhoness

My lovely B30 Gold with PHW in Togo leather first day out!


----------



## brendasetijo

doves75 said:


> Is it the same color as the new Bordeaux this year? Thank you



No dear, its a totally different color, bordeaux is slightly purplish red like wine. 
Bourgogne is dark red


----------



## PursePassionLV

feeefeee said:


> View attachment 3682702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with my Picotin 18 in rose azalea today



Love RA. Such a cheerful color.


----------



## Luxzenith

nhoness said:


> My lovely B30 Gold with PHW in Togo leather first day out!



I like that charm alot! It adds character to your bag!! Have a lovely day!


----------



## chiaoapple

Everyone looks wonderful... So glad there is a forum for us to ogle each others' beautiful H!
Some of my recent action shots:


----------



## doves75

brendasetijo said:


> No dear, its a totally different color, bordeaux is slightly purplish red like wine.
> Bourgogne is dark red



Oh ok .... thank you. You have such a gorgeous bag collections. [emoji7]


----------



## suziez

QuelleFromage said:


> The Phoenix goes out for a simple dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687709


love, love,love, love, love, love........................yes, i love this


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chiaoapple said:


> Everyone looks wonderful... So glad there is a forum for us to ogle each others' beautiful H!
> Some of my recent action shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688005
> View attachment 3688006


Lovely shots !!


----------



## atelierforward

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Spring.. Hope everyone is having a great Spring 2017.. in Dolce Gabbana Shirt, BR Pants, H Izmir, H Cape Cod BE Strap, Craie CDC RGHW and H B40 in Rubis.
> Thanks for letting me share, My Friends... Hugs!


Perfectly stylish as always, my friend!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

*MJ* said:


> A little H and Cartier stack [emoji4][emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686423
> 
> View attachment 3686425


Love the stack and the butterfly ring is wow!


Chi town Chanel said:


> *Jyp action in Budapest:*


Beautiful photos with your jypsie


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3686609
> 
> 
> Bringing out my medor chèvre clutch for the first day outing.
> 
> She is so versatile, not just for night!


Love this medor and in chevre too!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Nui said:


> View attachment 3686930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686931
> 
> 
> Me with K32 GM phw and Quicker sneakers


Both items i wish I had! Love it~


ryomat said:


> View attachment 3687380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Cognac B30. Thank you for letting me share [emoji813]


Great taste i dress the same too ! I love black and grey~


Sarah_sarah said:


> Back on TPF. How I missed it. Here is a somewhat random post but miss birdie was involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687684


Great pic!


QuelleFromage said:


> The Phoenix goes out for a simple dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687709


Beautiful K but i love this scarf ! I find it hard to get a simple neutral colourway like this in recent scarf seasons unless they just sell out before i get to H.... [emoji58] 


Hermes Only said:


> Happy Spring.. Hope everyone is having a great Spring 2017.. in Dolce Gabbana Shirt, BR Pants, H Izmir, H Cape Cod BE Strap, Craie CDC RGHW and H B40 in Rubis.
> Thanks for letting me share, My Friends... Hugs!


Looking fab


chiaoapple said:


> Everyone looks wonderful... So glad there is a forum for us to ogle each others' beautiful H!
> Some of my recent action shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688005
> View attachment 3688006


Love the outfits


----------



## Sarah_sarah

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love your birdie bag!!



Thank you so much. She is a special one. [emoji178]



Israeli_Flava said:


> Such a gorgeous K!!!! Welcome back!!



Thanks dear. I've been missing TPF. Love birdie. Wish I could use her daily. [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## theITbag

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful photos and beautiful Lindy! I love the colour
> 
> Great colour of clic clac
> 
> Love a gold B30 cute charm too
> 
> Hope it went well. Love the Etoupe with GHW & your pumps. I have been eyeing those shoes in the flats version



Thanks all for sending good vibes. Meeting went very well. Now it's just a waiting game. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## periogirl28

I have 2 of these jersey hairbands from the Ginza store, never got round to using them. Decided to decorate my Panama with one. Happy Thursday!


----------



## moonstone

Decided to wear my CDC to work today but had to wear it Hugh on the wrist because I type a lot work.


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> I have 2 of these jersey hairbands from the Ginza store, never got round to using them. Decided to decorate my Panama with one. Happy Thursday!



that's a great idea!


----------



## littleblackbag

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3687380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Cognac B30. Thank you for letting me share


Love your casual comfy style. Right up my street.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Birkin, Rodeo and Ombre CDC...


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Everyone looks wonderful... So glad there is a forum for us to ogle each others' beautiful H!
> Some of my recent action shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688005
> View attachment 3688006



You look soooo cute! What are the specs of your B?


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> I have 2 of these jersey hairbands from the Ginza store, never got round to using them. Decided to decorate my Panama with one. Happy Thursday!



This is such a creative idea! Wow


----------



## peppers90

Here are some modeling pics of Maxi Twilly Cut Coup de Fouet...
First,  a couple weeks ago for Easter Church service, I usher so that's why the all black outfit.... planning on getting another use out of that big hat this weekend for derby party!




And office attire, the cut is a nice length not too overpowering.
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## grapegravity

Shopping while waiting for DS off school


----------



## catsinthebag

Quick shot of Indigo box Kelly in Saks while DH tries on trench coats.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

QuelleFromage said:


> The Phoenix goes out for a simple dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687709



Your bag looks lovely! Love that scarf too! Looks so versatile!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Spring.. Hope everyone is having a great Spring 2017.. in Dolce Gabbana Shirt, BR Pants, H Izmir, H Cape Cod BE Strap, Craie CDC RGHW and H B40 in Rubis.
> Thanks for letting me share, My Friends... Hugs!



You look good! [emoji41][emoji41] That rubis B is gorgeous!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

chiaoapple said:


> Everyone looks wonderful... So glad there is a forum for us to ogle each others' beautiful H!
> Some of my recent action shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688005
> View attachment 3688006



Love how you coordinate your outfits! That tri-colour kelly... sooo beautiful!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

peppers90 said:


> Here are some modeling pics of Maxi Twilly Cut Coup de Fouet...
> First,  a couple weeks ago for Easter Church service, I usher so that's why the all black outfit.... planning on getting another use out of that big hat this weekend for derby party!
> 
> View attachment 3688729
> 
> 
> And office attire, the cut is a nice length not too overpowering.
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3688730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688731



You look perfectly coordinated as always! Gorgeous!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

grapegravity said:


> View attachment 3688812
> 
> Shopping while waiting for DS off school



This is how I would like to wear my kelly, casual and relaxed!


----------



## peppers90

obsessedwhermes said:


> You look perfectly coordinated as always! Gorgeous!!



Thank you so much obsessedwhermes!!


----------



## grapegravity

obsessedwhermes said:


> This is how I would like to wear my kelly, casual and relaxed!


Thank you ~


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> Here are some modeling pics of Maxi Twilly Cut Coup de Fouet...
> First,  a couple weeks ago for Easter Church service, I usher so that's why the all black outfit.... planning on getting another use out of that big hat this weekend for derby party!
> 
> View attachment 3688729
> 
> 
> And office attire, the cut is a nice length not too overpowering.
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3688730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688731


As always, *peppers90*, you look gorgeous with the MT and B25.


----------



## suziez

peppers90 said:


> Here are some modeling pics of Maxi Twilly Cut Coup de Fouet...
> First,  a couple weeks ago for Easter Church service, I usher so that's why the all black outfit.... planning on getting another use out of that big hat this weekend for derby party!
> 
> View attachment 3688729
> 
> 
> And office attire, the cut is a nice length not too overpowering.
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3688730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688731


Nice to see you Peppers - you haven't been around for awhile...


----------



## TC1




----------



## may3545

Iris kelly 35


----------



## cafecreme15

may3545 said:


> Iris kelly 35
> View attachment 3689906



Iris is the most stunning purple! Does anyone know if it is still in production?


----------



## *MJ*

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the stack and the butterfly ring is wow!
> Thanks so much!!


----------



## *MJ*

MochaCake said:


> What a feast for the eyes!!


Thank you MochaCake!!


----------



## thyme

Shopping at the airport!


----------



## nicole0612

chincac said:


> Shopping at the airport!
> View attachment 3689966



OMG! I hope you took both! [emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

TC1 said:


> View attachment 3689578


Love the bracelet stack +belt


may3545 said:


> Iris kelly 35
> View attachment 3689906


Beautiful purple!


chincac said:


> Shopping at the airport!
> View attachment 3689966


Love them i particularly like the left shift dress looks good to wear with leggings too!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

took a quick pic on my way out from picking up my dinner at Japanese restaurant. If they saw me they probably thought "what the heck is this woman doing?"


----------



## jenayb

Anemone today. [emoji171]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3690090
> 
> 
> Anemone today. [emoji171]


Super cute!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Here are some modeling pics of Maxi Twilly Cut Coup de Fouet...
> First,  a couple weeks ago for Easter Church service, I usher so that's why the all black outfit.... planning on getting another use out of that big hat this weekend for derby party!
> 
> View attachment 3688729
> 
> 
> And office attire, the cut is a nice length not too overpowering.
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3688730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688731


You always have the best outfits Hun!!! Love that 25 on you too!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3690088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took a quick pic on my way out from picking up my dinner at Japanese restaurant. If they saw me they probably thought "what the heck is this woman doing?"


Ha Ha - Yes indeed they might scratch their heads but I'm sure they would admire the bag and (fabulous) fur charm.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> The Phoenix goes out for a simple dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687709


Gorgeous pairing!!!


----------



## Oryx816

Blue hydra Kelly out and about in Bangkok...

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## cafecreme15

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3690088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took a quick pic on my way out from picking up my dinner at Japanese restaurant. If they saw me they probably thought "what the heck is this woman doing?"



Love your trench Kelly! And this is too funny and the exact reason I don't take more on action pics - I'm worried people will think I'm nuts! [emoji23]


----------



## stacey_1805

Malachite [emoji172]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Prada_Princess said:


> Ha Ha - Yes indeed they might scratch their heads but I'm sure they would admire the bag and (fabulous) fur charm.


So true ! who could not admire a H bag  [emoji5] [emoji87] 


cafecreme15 said:


> Love your trench Kelly! And this is too funny and the exact reason I don't take more on action pics - I'm worried people will think I'm nuts! [emoji23]


Thankyou[emoji173]️ but hey we are nuts for Hermes so it seems totally fitting!


----------



## thyme

nicole0612 said:


> OMG! I hope you took both! [emoji7]



Yes I did! thank you.


PurseOnFleek said:


> Love them i particularly like the left shift dress looks good to wear with leggings too!



Thank you!  The dress looks good with a kelly belt too, worn low on the hips..  Didn't take a pic though.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 3690169
> 
> 
> Malachite [emoji172]



Every time I see a pic of Malachite, I fall more in love with it!


----------



## Flip88

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3690088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took a quick pic on my way out from picking up my dinner at Japanese restaurant. If they saw me they probably thought "what the heck is this woman doing?"


How lovely. I am sure eyes were focussed on the H and not your actions [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Doesn't she look like a happy puppy here? Ms. Etoupe K28[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
... Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## doves75

Here's mine in action. He's almost slipping off the couch [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Gmpayawal

It's a Hermes day today! On my way out [emoji162][emoji151]


----------



## Flip88

liz_ said:


> Thank you, they are the Givenchy mink slides they are very comfy and warm. [emoji4]


Liz they look fabulous. I am thinking of asking a furrier I know from Instagram to make a pair for me. Does the mink itch? That's my only concern. My furrier uses too end pelts and still produces them at a fraction of Givenchy prices. That said - yours are lovely.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

doves75 said:


> Here's mine in action. He's almost slipping off the couch [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3690662



Wow! I love this bag!


----------



## LovEmAll

Oryx816 said:


> Blue hydra Kelly out and about in Bangkok...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3690158



Lovely blue! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 3690169
> 
> 
> Malachite [emoji172]



Isn't malachite amazing!  Such a perfect green [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



eternallove4bag said:


> Doesn't she look like a happy puppy here? Ms. Etoupe K28[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Happy weekend everyone!



She is such a cutie my dear!  Love this pic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Gmpayawal said:


> It's a Hermes day today! On my way out [emoji162][emoji151]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690667


Nice! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


doves75 said:


> Here's mine in action. He's almost slipping off the couch [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3690662



Lovely! [emoji108][emoji7][emoji108]


----------



## Icyss

Ms. B came out to play


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Lindy 30 gold and l'arbre de vie shawl.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

eternallove4bag said:


> Doesn't she look like a happy puppy here? Ms. Etoupe K28[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Happy weekend everyone!


Yes she does! Love that twilly but havent seen it in our AU boutique yet only it in Italy website.


doves75 said:


> Here's mine in action. He's almost slipping off the couch [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3690662


Birkins are also talented cliff hangers those feet are extra handy!


Gmpayawal said:


> It's a Hermes day today! On my way out [emoji162][emoji151]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690667


Love all the H


Icyss said:


> Ms. B came out to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691002


What a talented B plays a musical instrument[emoji5] 


ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3691223
> 
> 
> Lindy 30 gold and l'arbre de vie shawl.


Beautiful goldie lindy


----------



## peppers90

chkpfbeliever said:


> As always, *peppers90*, you look gorgeous with the MT and B25.



Thank you so much chk!!



suziez said:


> Nice to see you Peppers - you haven't been around for awhile...



Hi Suziez!  Good to see you!!  



Israeli_Flava said:


> You always have the best outfits Hun!!! Love that 25 on you too!!!



Thank you so much IF


----------



## peppers90

may3545 said:


> Iris kelly 35
> View attachment 3689906


Gorgeous paring! Love that Van Cleef 



chincac said:


> Shopping at the airport!
> View attachment 3689966



Always beautiful chincac!



PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3690088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took a quick pic on my way out from picking up my dinner at Japanese restaurant. If they saw me they probably thought "what the heck is this woman doing?"



Just beautiful soft neutrals


----------



## peppers90

eternallove4bag said:


> Doesn't she look like a happy puppy here? Ms. Etoupe K28[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Happy weekend everyone!



1000 likes! everything in this photo!


----------



## peppers90

More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige


----------



## petpringles

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352


Perfection!!!


----------



## peppers90

petpringles said:


> Perfection!!!



Thank you petpringles!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352


Such style.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352



You look stunning!!


----------



## Oryx816

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352



You look terrific Peppers!!!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352


Wow you look stunning! Seeing this Orange jige makes me want to hunt one down even more[emoji41]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352



Wowee Peppers! Absolutely stunning! I think you have enticed more members to be twins with you after this gorgeous picture! May I know the white jacket, where is it from?! Lovely!


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352



OMG STUNNING, Peppers!!!!
Details PLEASE on the jacket!!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## thyme

peppers90 said:


> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige



Looking fabulous!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

A Sunday treat.




Before a dinner, we went to see this beautiful 3D painting of Dragon on ladders in front of an old temple in my city in Taiwan.




Yummmmm.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## LuckyBitch

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352


You look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## peppers90

Luxzenith said:


> Wowee Peppers! Absolutely stunning! I think you have enticed more members to be twins with you after this gorgeous picture! May I know the white jacket, where is it from?! Lovely!





BBC said:


> OMG STUNNING, Peppers!!!!
> Details PLEASE on the jacket!!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]



Thank you both BBC and Luxzenith!  The jacket is from Topshop available at Nordstrom .


----------



## cafecreme15

Out to lunch with Evie, who was very well coordinated with the place setting!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Got the approval from my daughter with my H love ❤️❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovEmAll said:


> Lovely blue! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't malachite amazing!  Such a perfect green [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> She is such a cutie my dear!  Love this pic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Nice! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Lovely! [emoji108][emoji7][emoji108]


Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️



PurseOnFleek said:


> Yes she does! Love that twilly but havent seen it in our AU boutique yet only it in Italy website.
> 
> Birkins are also talented cliff hangers those feet are extra handy!
> 
> Love all the H
> 
> What a talented B plays a musical instrument[emoji5]
> 
> Beautiful goldie lindy


Thank u my dear [emoji173]️... this CI twilly is actually from Fall 2015. I loved how well it went with my etoupe puppy errrr baby [emoji38]



peppers90 said:


> 1000 likes! everything in this photo!



You are too sweet [emoji8] thank u [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352



You look stunning my dear! Head to toe perfection [emoji173]️[emoji254]


----------



## eternallove4bag

doves75 said:


> Here's mine in action. He's almost slipping off the couch [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3690662



Hehe! But such a beauty! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## luxi_max

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352



You look amazing, peppers!


----------



## brendasetijo

Sitting on my lap without decorations whatsoever


----------



## chiaoapple

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lovely shots !!





nicole0612 said:


> You look soooo cute! What are the specs of your B?





obsessedwhermes said:


> Love how you coordinate your outfits! That tri-colour kelly... sooo beautiful!!



Thank you!
The Birkin is 30cm with silver hardware, colour I believe is Sanguine in Swift. A nice change from togo


----------



## honhon

chanelbaby26 said:


> View attachment 3691734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the approval from my daughter with my H love ❤️❤️


had the same bed linen! RL?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

chiaoapple said:


> Thank you!
> The Birkin is 30cm with silver hardware, colour I believe is Sanguine in Swift. A nice change from togo



That combo looks so good on you! I love Swift [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## weibandy

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352


You look great!  Brilliant outfit.  Just love it.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

luzdetaiwan said:


> A Sunday treat.[emoji3]
> View attachment 3691522
> 
> View attachment 3691525
> 
> Before a dinner, we went to see this beautiful 3D painting of Dragon on ladders in front of an old temple in my city in Taiwan.
> View attachment 3691524
> 
> View attachment 3691523
> 
> Yummmmm.
> Happy Sunday!


Looks like a great sunday!


cafecreme15 said:


> Out to lunch with Evie, who was very well coordinated with the place setting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691634


What a lovely shade of blue works as a great neutral!


chanelbaby26 said:


> View attachment 3691734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the approval from my daughter with my H love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Be careful she may want to borrow your bags soon too [emoji6] 


brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3692053
> 
> Sitting on my lap without decorations whatsoever


What a beautiful hima B


----------



## dollychic

Out with my 2 C loves, the Bag and the wallet! Arm candy ombré Lizzie in RGH, just pops!


----------



## suziez

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352


STUNNING...............................................


----------



## littleblackbag

Me and Evelyne, still cold enough for Uggs!


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> Me and Evelyne, still cold enough for Uggs!



indeed we are still in winter mode..


----------



## arlv8500

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352



both are very lovely!


----------



## More bags

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352


Beautiful!


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> indeed we are still in winter mode..


Put a scarf on too when I went out but it was still nippy!


----------



## More bags

QuelleFromage said:


> The Phoenix goes out for a simple dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687709


Beautiful combination!


----------



## More bags

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3680722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My outfit from yesterday with my Bolide 27 in Rouge Vif. Thanks for letting me share


So pretty!


----------



## LovEmAll

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352



You look so chic!  Love this outfit [emoji7]



ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3691223
> 
> 
> Lindy 30 gold and l'arbre de vie shawl.



So pretty....loving this shawl too..very pretty 



Icyss said:


> Ms. B came out to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691002



What a pretty pink! 



cafecreme15 said:


> Out to lunch with Evie, who was very well coordinated with the place setting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691634



Is this blue agate?  So pretty!


chanelbaby26 said:


> View attachment 3691734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the approval from my daughter with my H love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Pretty!



brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3692053
> 
> Sitting on my lap without decorations whatsoever


As she should be...perfection [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]



dollychic said:


> View attachment 3692107
> 
> Out with my 2 C loves, the Bag and the wallet! Arm candy ombré Lizzie in RGH, just pops!



Sooo pretty....obsessing over Cs


littleblackbag said:


> Me and Evelyne, still cold enough for Uggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692632



 Looking great in the uggs   but yes..What's up with the cold!


----------



## cafecreme15

LovEmAll said:


> Is this blue agate?  So pretty!


Yes it is! It's a great neutral but still a nice pop of color.


----------



## chanelbaby26

honhon said:


> had the same bed linen! RL?


Yup! You r right on target ..,my daughter was laying next to my H baby


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chanelbaby26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Looks like a great sunday!
> 
> What a lovely shade of blue works as a great neutral!
> 
> Be careful she may want to borrow your bags soon too [emoji6]
> 
> What a beautiful hima B


Yes, I'm afraid of that ...there goes my $$ and savings...


----------



## chanelbaby26

LovEmAll said:


> You look so chic!  Love this outfit [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty....loving this shawl too..very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this blue agate?  So pretty!
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> As she should be...perfection [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo pretty....obsessing over Cs
> 
> 
> Looking great in the uggs   but yes..What's up with the cold!


Thanks!


----------



## may3545

Using constance wallet as clutch for date night tonight. My mom is here to watch kids this week, so we are going out as much as we can!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chanelbaby26 said:


> View attachment 3691734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the approval from my daughter with my H love ❤️❤️


Gorgeous !!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

may3545 said:


> Using constance wallet as clutch for date night tonight. My mom is here to watch kids this week, so we are going out as much as we can!
> View attachment 3693094


I have a constance wallet on my wishlist to use for this same reason. I just love how gorgeous your C wallet is!


----------



## ksuromax

S&C 140 shawl in Cavalcadour


----------



## chiaoapple

catsinthebag said:


> Quick shot of Indigo box Kelly in Saks while DH tries on trench coats.
> View attachment 3688852


Really love the casual, easy look!



chincac said:


> Shopping at the airport!
> View attachment 3689966


Love both on you! The shift dress is extra adorable.



stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 3690169
> 
> Malachite [emoji172]


Love that your twilly ended in a bow... I am so bad at tying twillies, even the basic wrap-around, so jealous haha!



may3545 said:


> Using constance wallet as clutch for date night tonight. My mom is here to watch kids this week, so we are going out as much as we can!
> View attachment 3693094


Love everything -- and the VCA is to die for!


----------



## hopiko

honhon said:


> had the same bed linen! RL?


+1 LOL


----------



## atelierforward

may3545 said:


> Using constance wallet as clutch for date night tonight. My mom is here to watch kids this week, so we are going out as much as we can!
> View attachment 3693094


Your VCA is a perfect match for the Constance. Lovely!!


----------



## ryomat

Have a nice day every one


----------



## cafecreme15

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3693427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day every one


Love this color rodeo on your goldie! You don't have to answer this question if you are not comfortable with it, but I'm curious where you took this picture since I've seen a few photos in this thread recently in this exact location, and it looks so cool!


----------



## estallal

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3693427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day every one



Hi is that 30? Thx


----------



## SwiftyTK

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Happy Easter everyone


This is so beautiful! What color is it?


----------



## Icyss

I love looking at these Beauties[emoji7]


----------



## chanelbaby26

Icyss said:


> I love looking at these Beauties[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694008


Me too! Thanks for sharing your beauties.,


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

SwiftyTK said:


> This is so beautiful! What color is it?


Thank you dear . It's Capucine


Icyss said:


> I love looking at these Beauties[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694008


I do too ! keep the pix coming please


----------



## Couture Coco

Admiring all the wonderful photos ladies, thank you! Here's my contribution today, Coup de Fouet 90cm which seems to go with practically everything I wear, here with a favourite lilac cashmere jumper. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## kewave

chincac said:


> Shopping at the airport!
> View attachment 3689966


Hi! May I know how is the sizing of the dress, does it run big? What size did you go for? Thanks!


----------



## thyme

kewave said:


> Hi! May I know how is the sizing of the dress, does it run big? What size did you go for? Thanks!



I tried size 36 and 38, couldn't see much difference to be honest because it is loose fitting but SA insist 36 better so i bought 36. The one in the pic is 36.


----------



## kewave

chincac said:


> I tried size 36 and 38, couldn't see much difference to be honest because it is loose fitting but SA insist 36 better so i bought 36. The one in the pic is 36.


Thank you so much! Love it on you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3693427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day every one


Yes i second that i love the colour of that rodeo against the Gold B


Icyss said:


> I love looking at these Beauties[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694008


And we love looking at them too!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Last day to go neutral before the rain returns tomorrow.  Wearing another souvenir from Vegas the horn pendant in PM size and etoupe KD.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## periogirl28

The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



Your whole outfit is gorgeous!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296


Looking like my favorite actress Ms. Audrey !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

littleblackbag said:


> Me and Evelyne, still cold enough for Uggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692632


You carry that Evie so well.  you're not the only one in boots.  We're still cold and rainy here.  Bringing back the boots out tomorrow again.


----------



## cuselover

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



Love the outfit may I ask what size is ur Kelly?


----------



## needlv

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



This is a gorgeous outfit - classic and classy


----------



## dessert1st

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



Gorgeous


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



Periogirl, you are my style inspiration!!! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

cuselover said:


> Love the outfit may I ask what size is ur Kelly?


It's a 28. Thank you for your kind comment!


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296


Love this whole outfit! So chic and classic. May I ask who makes the coat?


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this whole outfit! So chic and classic. May I ask who makes the coat?


Thanks so much! The coat is by Max Mara.


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



Nice [emoji76]pink bag goes ultimately well with beige!


----------



## fouffs

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296


You look so chic periogirl!  May I ask what color your lovely Kelly is?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Action shot today:


----------



## littleblackbag

chkpfbeliever said:


> You carry that Evie so well.  you're not the only one in boots.  We're still cold and rainy here.  Bringing back the boots out tomorrow again.


Ahh thank you sweetie, I'm so happy I've fallen in love with her again! Weirdly we've had a bit of a heat wave today, was really quite humid and horrible! Never satisfied I know! Xx


----------



## littleblackbag

Icyss said:


> I love looking at these Beauties[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694008


Now thats a pretty picture!


----------



## littleblackbag

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296


Loving the whole outfit, so chic! Can I come play dress up in your closet, please? XX


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Action shot today:
> 
> View attachment 3695898


How gorgeous are you BBC!! And the bag is also beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hclubfan said:


> How gorgeous are you BBC!! And the bag is also beautiful!



Thanks so much, hclubfan!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
Love love looooove this bag. Painted my nails to match [emoji38]


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Thanks so much, hclubfan!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Love love looooove this bag. Painted my nails to match [emoji38]


Haha...didn't notice the matching nails unti now! Perfect match!


----------



## peppers90

Prada_Princess said:


> Such style.





obsessedwhermes said:


> You look stunning!!





Oryx816 said:


> You look terrific Peppers!!!!





PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow you look stunning! Seeing this Orange jige makes me want to hunt one down even more[emoji41]



Thank you *Prada_Princess, obsessedwhermes, Oryx and PurseonFleek* for your kind words!


----------



## peppers90

chincac said:


> Looking fabulous!





LuckyBitch said:


> You look absolutely fabulous!





eternallove4bag said:


> You look stunning my dear! Head to toe perfection [emoji173]️[emoji254]





luxi_max said:


> You look amazing, peppers!



*chincac, LuckyBitch, eternallove4bag and luxi_max * thank you for your compliments!  Very much appreciated!


----------



## peppers90

weibandy said:


> You look great!  Brilliant outfit.  Just love it.





suziez said:


> STUNNING...............................................





arlv8500 said:


> both are very lovely!





More bags said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you for your kind words *weibandy, Suziez, arlv8500, morebags and LoveEmAll* !!  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

BBC said:


> Action shot today:
> 
> View attachment 3695898



Beautifully styled BBC!


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



Adore this classy look periogirl


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Action shot today:
> 
> View attachment 3695898



I love this scarf on you BBC, the colors really compliment your gorgeous complexion.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

BBC said:


> Action shot today:
> 
> View attachment 3695898



You look gorgeous! Everything seems to coordinate really well!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



I love to see you in such outfits! Always very classy!


----------



## jenayb

Icyss said:


> I love looking at these Beauties[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694008



I would love looking at those, too! 

Great collection! [emoji7][emoji517][emoji516]


----------



## jenayb

BBC said:


> Action shot today:
> 
> View attachment 3695898



You look so chic yet so vibrant and fun. I really love this look! [emoji173]️


----------



## jenayb

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



Love this look - so well put together. Your jacket is absolutely stunning and the little pop of pink is just perfect. [emoji177]


----------



## chiaoapple

Icyss said:


> I love looking at these Beauties[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694008


Love that each has its very own horsie! Too cute 



BBC said:


> Action shot today:
> 
> View attachment 3695898


Lovely! Your necklace is gorgeous too -- may I ask where it is from?


----------



## Notorious Pink

hclubfan said:


> Haha...didn't notice the matching nails unti now! Perfect match!



Thank you!!! Hahaha I'm going to be (yikes) 45 in a few weeks, and I finally found that the UV polish will actually stay on my nails for a few weeks without chipping. [emoji322] 



peppers90 said:


> Beautifully styled BBC!



Thanks so much! I was definitely going for a particular look today (elegant but not freezing) but I was particularly happy to notice that the maxi Twilly cut works with both the bag and the Savana Twillies. [emoji4]



nicole0612 said:


> I love this scarf on you BBC, the colors really compliment your gorgeous complexion.



Thank you, nicole0612! I love the size, but it took a bit of trial and error to find the right colors. I really appreciate the collection comment, it's been giving me a little concern lately.....might be time for a filler or two. [emoji848]



obsessedwhermes said:


> You look gorgeous! Everything seems to coordinate really well!



Thank you thank you! I take the pictures partly because I'm proud that I managed to coordinate on any given day, and partly so I don't forget what works with what! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




jenaywins said:


> You look so chic yet so vibrant and fun. I really love this look! [emoji173]️



Thank you!!! I am hoping for spring soon!!!! I was happy to find that these pieces work well together....getting tired of wearing the same pieces from winter. [emoji28]


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Lovely! Your necklace is gorgeous too -- may I ask where it is from?



Thank you! The necklace is Roberto Coin - it was a present from DH last year. I had long wanted a big link necklace with a bit of sparkle, too. I love the classic design, it goes with everything (especially my edgier clothes), and the size works on me. Thanks for noticing!!! [emoji259]


----------



## periogirl28

fouffs said:


> You look so chic periogirl!  May I ask what color your lovely Kelly is?


Thank you kindly. The Kelly is Fuchsia Chevré.


----------



## remainsilly

Lounging with the vicster & enjoying sunshine.
Hoping for tummy scratches.


----------



## Livia1

Cappuccino & Rouge Grenat Bolide.


----------



## catsinthebag

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3696643
> 
> Lounging with the vicster & enjoying sunshine.
> Hoping for tummy scratches.



Awww! Looks like you better get busy with those belly rubs!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mi.kay

Was rummaging through my new picotin one day and noticed that the logo was just peeping at me!


----------



## fouffs

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you kindly. The Kelly is Fuchsia Chevré.


Thank you!  The color is just stunning.


----------



## periogirl28

fouffs said:


> Thank you!  The color is just stunning.


My pleasure. Thanks very much. ❤️


----------



## louloulou89

mi.kay said:


> Was rummaging through my new picotin one day and noticed that the logo was just peeping at me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696661



Gorgeous! Is this bleu nuit?


----------



## cafecreme15

Evie keeping me company at the salon. Apologies for the dirty mirror!


----------



## missD

mi.kay said:


> Was rummaging through my new picotin one day and noticed that the logo was just peeping at me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696661



Do you feel your valuables are secure in the picotin? I'm loving the casual shape but worried my lipgloss or keys will come out!


----------



## italianlolita

My one and only Hermes..vintage Kelly 35 on the way to dinner


----------



## PursePassionLV

jenaywins said:


> View attachment 3690090
> 
> 
> Anemone today. [emoji171]



[emoji171]what size is it?


----------



## jenayb

PursePassionLV said:


> [emoji171]what size is it?



30


----------



## mi.kay

louloulou89 said:


> Gorgeous! Is this bleu nuit?


 Hi louloulou89! Thanks for the compliment! It's actually noir  I'd love a picotin in colour,  but black is so versatile and can't possibly go wrong with it  



missD said:


> Do you feel your valuables are secure in the picotin? I'm loving the casual shape but worried my lipgloss or keys will come out!


 Hi missD! I've been using this for about 3 months straight and never had a problem with things falling out. The clemence leather is so slouchy that when I put the bag on a table, the leather just flops over and nothing comes out lol. Wide base + floppy bag = low centre of gravity = a bag that will never fall. Sometimes for more security, I'll lay a scarf on top of my contents, or use pouches. Similarly you could use a bag organiser too  hope that helps! Pls get one! The picotin is too cute, super versatile, and extremely functional


----------



## PurseOnFleek

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3696643
> 
> Lounging with the vicster & enjoying sunshine.
> Hoping for tummy scratches.


Aww what an adorable furbaby. I have 2 furbabies myself. Give him a belly rub for me


Livia1 said:


> Cappuccino & Rouge Grenat Bolide.
> 
> View attachment 3696651


Love your bolide


mi.kay said:


> Was rummaging through my new picotin one day and noticed that the logo was just peeping at me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696661


I just tried on a pico 18 in the store couple days ago and i fell in love just waiting for the right colour. Is yours a pico 18 or 22? The only thing i forsee to be a problem is it wont fit a 600ml water bottle or i may be wrong?


cafecreme15 said:


> Evie keeping me company at the salon. Apologies for the dirty mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696833


Evie is great for hairsalon visits carefree


----------



## lulilu

mi.kay said:


> Hi louloulou89! Thanks for the compliment! It's actually noir  I'd love a picotin in colour,  but black is so versatile and can't possibly go wrong with it
> 
> Hi missD! I've been using this for about 3 months straight and never had a problem with things falling out. The clemence leather is so slouchy that when I put the bag on a table, the leather just flops over and nothing comes out lol. Wide base + floppy bag = low centre of gravity = a bag that will never fall. Sometimes for more security, I'll lay a scarf on top of my contents, or use pouches. Similarly you could use a bag organiser too  hope that helps! Pls get one! The picotin is too cute, super versatile, and extremely functional



MaiTai makes a great insert for picotins.  Gives them some structure and has all types of pockets to keep things in their places.


----------



## Blueberry12

Some Bracelets today.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sporting a new twilly and paddock charm [emoji4]


----------



## prepster

Couture Coco said:


> Admiring all the wonderful photos ladies, thank you! Here's my contribution today, Coup de Fouet 90cm which seems to go with practically everything I wear, here with a favourite lilac cashmere jumper. thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694217



LOVE that scarf.  It looks marvelous on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mi.kay

PurseOnFleek said:


> Sporting a new twilly and paddock charm [emoji4]
> View attachment 3697592


Gorgeous bag!  as you were asking, my Pico is a 22. a 600ml bottle will stick out from the bag (I use a 600ml bottle so I will know. I hand carry the bottle to work)  A 400ml should be good to fit inside the bag nicely. Pls show us your new Pico! Model it please


----------



## PurseOnFleek

mi.kay said:


> Gorgeous bag!  as you were asking, my Pico is a 22. a 600ml bottle will stick out from the bag (I use a 600ml bottle so I will know. I hand carry the bottle to work)  A 400ml should be good to fit inside the bag nicely. Pls show us your new Pico! Model it please


I guess i can just carry my bottle. I haven't bought a pico yet as they only had a gold/orange combo am looking more for etoupe or grey variations or rose azalea. Can you wear your pico 22 over your shoulder or only handheld?


----------



## mi.kay

PurseOnFleek said:


> I guess i can just carry my bottle. I haven't bought a pico yet as they only had a gold/orange combo am looking more for etoupe or grey variations or rose azalea. Can you wear your pico 22 over your shoulder or only handheld?



Yes, a 22 will fit over your shoulder but only if the person has skinny arms, not wearing any jacket/thick coats, and the bag is not overly stuffed. I don't think you can fit an 18 over the shoulder. 
Having the bag over the shoulder is a big plus point especially when you are washing your hands in a public restroom (can't put an hermes bag on a wet counter top!!!)


----------



## cafecreme15

PurseOnFleek said:


> Evie is great for hairsalon visits carefree



Yes! This is my first non-mini sized cross body bag, so it is the first time I am realizing how useful it is to be handsfree as I go about my daily life. Although I made sure to hang Evie on a hook away from the chair as I was getting my keratin treatment done - didn't want to find out what would happen if any of those chemicals in the treatment came in contact with the leather. Funnily enough I don't even think twice about putting the chemicals on my actual head


----------



## lynne_ross

Enjoying my coffee while kids play at the park. Was suppose to rain but turned into beautiful day ☀️


----------



## Livia1

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love your bolide



Thank you! 

And thank you, ladies, for all the likes! I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## mcpro

Ready for  a fun weekend!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> Ready for  a fun weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697902


you're in my favorite shopping city again !!!???


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> you're in my favorite shopping city again !!!???



I know!! Missing you all .. My cousin is visiting have to take her here..


----------



## Hermezzy

lynne_ross said:


> Enjoying my coffee while kids play at the park. Was suppose to rain but turned into beautiful day ☀️


That b is really a stunner and you've done it up just right...wonderful!


----------



## brendasetijo

Airing my babies once in a while [emoji249][emoji126]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3698179
> 
> Airing my babies once in a while [emoji249][emoji126]



Oh mine! This colour is TDF!!!


----------



## jenayb

lynne_ross said:


> Enjoying my coffee while kids play at the park. Was suppose to rain but turned into beautiful day [emoji295]️



Gorgeous!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

lynne_ross said:


> Enjoying my coffee while kids play at the park. Was suppose to rain but turned into beautiful day [emoji295]️


Love the colour of your B. Is it bleu atoll or bleu paon?


mcpro said:


> Ready for  a fun weekend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697902


Love your K and the twilly


brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3698179
> 
> Airing my babies once in a while [emoji249][emoji126]


Your collection is TDF...


----------



## SwiftyTK

My Hermès belt in action. It's not as exciting but belts are what introduced me to Hermés and I have a love for them (and pink).  Plus, I had a date night, and with four littles, I am excited!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lynne_ross

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the colour of your B. Is it bleu atoll or bleu paon?
> 
> Love your K and the twilly
> 
> Your collection is TDF...



Thanks! It is blue atoll ❤️


----------



## dollychic

Haven taken out my Maxi Twilly in AGES!!! Anyone remember them????  Simple outfit for church in my favorite H items


----------



## Love_Couture

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296



Your Kelly is absolutely adorable. [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji177]


----------



## chanelbaby26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Sporting a new twilly and paddock charm [emoji4]
> View attachment 3697592


Like the contrasting color that the twilly and charm gives to the bag! Nice!


----------



## chanelbaby26

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3698225
> 
> Haven taken out my Maxi Twilly in AGES!!! Anyone remember them????  Simple outfit for church in my favorite H items


Love your C too!


----------



## chanelbaby26

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3698179
> 
> Airing my babies once in a while [emoji249][emoji126]


Love all these babies! Gorgeous but may cause me to have breathing issues ...hehehe


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chanelbaby26 said:


> Like the contrasting color that the twilly and charm gives to the bag! Nice!


Thankyou! A pop of colour without committing to a full colour bag [emoji6]


----------



## louloulou89

A sneaky snap while waiting for the lift


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> Flamingo Berline gets to visit Donostia San Sebastian, Basque Country. Happy May Day!


I love your entire outfit, Periogirl28!  May I ask if those are chanel flats?


----------



## DR2014

chincac said:


> may day spring walk - started with steam train!
> View attachment 3685147
> 
> 
> lindy inside steam train..
> View attachment 3685148
> 
> 
> walking in the woods with carpets of bluebells
> View attachment 3685152
> 
> 
> spot the lindy
> View attachment 3685150
> 
> 
> Sheffield Park House in the distance
> View attachment 3685151


Wow, I want to be where you are today, its so beautiful!  And lovely lindy too!


----------



## thyme

DR2014 said:


> Wow, I want to be where you are today, its so beautiful!  And lovely lindy too!



Thank you!  It is perfect weather to be there today


----------



## suziez

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3698225
> 
> Haven taken out my Maxi Twilly in AGES!!! Anyone remember them????  Simple outfit for church in my favorite H items


I love, love maxi twillys.  can't believe they are not making them.  love the outfit too


----------



## cafecreme15

suziez said:


> I love, love maxi twillys.  can't believe they are not making them.  love the outfit too



Pardon my ignorance, but how does the maxi twilly differ from the maxi twilly cut, which H still makes?


----------



## laineycat

luzdetaiwan said:


> A Sunday treat.
> View attachment 3691522
> 
> View attachment 3691525
> 
> Before a dinner, we went to see this beautiful 3D painting of Dragon on ladders in front of an old temple in my city in Taiwan.
> View attachment 3691524
> 
> View attachment 3691523
> 
> Yummmmm.
> Happy Sunday!



I'm going to Taiwan on Wednesday. Where is this? Looks beautiful.


----------



## luckylove

cafecreme15 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how does the maxi twilly differ from the maxi twilly cut, which H still makes?



The maxi twilly cut is a bit shorter in length. The maxi twilly is no longer in production, though a few may still be found in boutiques with left over inventory. I have a dear friend who adores the longer size and collects the remaining ones wherever possible.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

luckylove said:


> The maxi twilly cut is a bit shorter in length. The maxi twilly is no longer in production, though a few may still be found in boutiques with left over inventory. I have a dear friend who adores the longer size and collects the remaining ones wherever possible.



Thank you! Originally I was debating whether I should purchase a maxi twilly or 70 cm for my first scarf, but I beat around the bush too long and now must decide between maxi twilly cut and 90 cm!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Happy Mother's Day to all my wonderful and beautiful TPF friends! Wishing you great health and more H added to your dream collection Special thanks to chkpfbeliever and luximax for helping me decide on adding this Kelly Cut to my H family!


----------



## Rami00

My new addition C18, bleu Izmir in Tadelakt leather. It's more of jewel tone irl... so hard to capture the color.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

laineycat said:


> I'm going to Taiwan on Wednesday. Where is this? Looks beautiful.


Hi laineycat,
Welcome to Taiwan!
This is in Kaohsiung City, in the south of Taiwan. The following is the address and link on Google map,
萬興宮
801前金區成功一路325號
07 221 9598
https://goo.gl/maps/ngAjXa4P1x12
Hope this will help.
The painting of the dragon will be much clear if you stand in the center of it.


(Pics from https://instagram.com/p/BTFpy6ohaSh/ )
Have a nice trip.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Rami00 said:


> My new addition C18, bleu Izmir in Tadelakt leather. It's more of jewel tone irl... so hard to capture the color.


This is so beautiful. What a great combination! I will put this in my wishlist.
Thanks for sharing and enjoy this beauty.


----------



## Luxzenith

Rami00 said:


> My new addition C18, bleu Izmir in Tadelakt leather. It's more of jewel tone irl... so hard to capture the color.



Ooh.. this is lovely!! It brings out bleu Izmir differently.. how is this leather taking daily usage may I ask?


----------



## Rami00

luzdetaiwan said:


> This is so beautiful. What a great combination! I will put this in my wishlist.
> Thanks for sharing and enjoy this beauty.


Thank you so much 


Luxzenith said:


> Ooh.. this is lovely!! It brings out bleu Izmir differently.. how is this leather taking daily usage may I ask?


Thank you! I got this baby yesterday afternoon, will totally keep you posted on the wear and tear. I plan on using and abusing it this whole summer


----------



## Luxzenith

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Thank you! I got this baby yesterday afternoon, will totally keep you posted on the wear and tear. I plan on using and abusing it this whole summer



Have fun! She looks like she goes with everything!! I collecting mine in same leather in rouge vif. Cross fingers..


----------



## Notorious Pink

After Mothers Day dinner...just got home. 

In case you were wondering why it's called Rose Azalea [emoji4] special thanks to my mom for noticing these were right outside my kitchen windows [emoji8]


----------



## jacknoy

Good morning [emoji259]


----------



## weibandy

Box Jige and Tyger shawl in action at mothers day brunch


----------



## estallal

jacknoy said:


> View attachment 3698979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning [emoji259]


is this RG? Beautiful!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

On my way to brunch; couldn't decide which bag to take[emoji5]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Finally went for the Kelly[emoji4]


----------



## candyapple15

Traveling with my lovely blue Izmir bolide 31, heading to airport


----------



## jacknoy

estallal said:


> is this RG? Beautiful!



Yes dear [emoji259]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Nui




----------



## nicole0612

jacknoy said:


> Yes dear [emoji259]



Love this color [emoji173]️


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chanelbaby26 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all my wonderful and beautiful TPF friends! Wishing you great health and more H added to your dream collection [emoji813]Special thanks to chkpfbeliever and luximax for helping me decide on adding this Kelly Cut to my H family!


Hope you had a great mothers day. Love your K cut its a great addition!


Rami00 said:


> My new addition C18, bleu Izmir in Tadelakt leather. It's more of jewel tone irl... so hard to capture the color.


Congrats the colour is beautiful [emoji813]️


BBC said:


> After Mothers Day dinner...just got home.
> 
> In case you were wondering why it's called Rose Azalea [emoji4] special thanks to my mom for noticing these were right outside my kitchen windows [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3698975


Beautiful photo and great comparison


jacknoy said:


> View attachment 3698979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning [emoji259]


I want a b25 this is so cute!


ThingumyPoppy said:


> On my way to brunch; couldn't decide which bag to take[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699159
> View attachment 3699160
> View attachment 3699161
> 
> Finally went for the Kelly[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699162


Great choice! And i love your wallpaper[emoji813]️


----------



## PurseOnFleek

weibandy said:


> [emoji813][emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Box Jige and Tyger shawl in action at mothers day brunch [emoji2][emoji813]


I love how your Jige looks. How do you find the box leather for a Jige? Is it smooth to open and close and does it feel comfortable to hold in the hand and under the arm? I actually have never touched box leather before but am considering box for a Jige...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hope you had a great mothers day. Love your K cut its a great addition!
> 
> Congrats the colour is beautiful [emoji813]️
> 
> Beautiful photo and great comparison
> 
> I want a b25 this is so cute!
> 
> Great choice! And i love your wallpaper[emoji813]️



Thank you[emoji4][emoji254]


----------



## momasaurus

ThingumyPoppy said:


> On my way to brunch; couldn't decide which bag to take[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699159
> View attachment 3699160
> View attachment 3699161
> 
> Finally went for the Kelly[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699162


I think you made the right choice! Hope brunch was lovely. I adore your wallpaper.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

momasaurus said:


> I think you made the right choice! Hope brunch was lovely. I adore your wallpaper.



Oh, thanks! Yes, it was very nice[emoji4]


----------



## petpringles

Mother's Day Brunch... met DS #2 from college with a "special friend" to celebrate the special day...Mrs. PP (feeling springy) with 35B in Vert Anis Togo Leather, stacked H bracelets: Ombre Lizard with RGHW and clic clacs and H belt (not pictured).  Thanks for letting us share... Belated Mother's Day to all the fabulous women in this forum!  We salute you!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

chanelbaby26 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all my wonderful and beautiful TPF friends! Wishing you great health and more H added to your dream collection Special thanks to chkpfbeliever and luximax for helping me decide on adding this Kelly Cut to my H family!



The Kelly Cut is sooo beautiful!!


----------



## laineycat

luzdetaiwan said:


> Hi laineycat,
> Welcome to Taiwan!
> This is in Kaohsiung City, in the south of Taiwan. The following is the address and link on Google map,
> 萬興宮
> 801前金區成功一路325號
> 07 221 9598
> https://goo.gl/maps/ngAjXa4P1x12
> Hope this will help.
> The painting of the dragon will be much clear if you stand in the center of it.
> View attachment 3698722
> 
> (Pics from https://instagram.com/p/BTFpy6ohaSh/ )
> Have a nice trip.



I do love the south but that's too far  My family lives in Taipei. Thanks for the info!


----------



## park56

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3699280
> View attachment 3699281
> 
> 
> Mother's Day Brunch... met DS #2 from college with a "special friend" to celebrate the special day...Mrs. PP (feeling springy) with 35B in Vert Anis Togo Leather, stacked H bracelets: Ombre Lizard with RGHW and clic clacs and H belt (not pictured).  Thanks for letting us share... Belated Mother's Day to all the fabulous women in this forum!  We salute you!


So gorgeous (from a long time lurker).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3699280
> View attachment 3699281
> 
> 
> Mother's Day Brunch... met DS #2 from college with a "special friend" to celebrate the special day...Mrs. PP (feeling springy) with 35B in Vert Anis Togo Leather, stacked H bracelets: Ombre Lizard with RGHW and clic clacs and H belt (not pictured).  Thanks for letting us share... Belated Mother's Day to all the fabulous women in this forum!  We salute you!


Perfect outfit for a beautiful spring day!  (I love Morton's!)


----------



## allanrvj

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 3699195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling with my lovely blue Izmir bolide 31, heading to airport


wow. I'm not too crazy about Bolides but this is beautiful


----------



## SandySummer

Black B30 GHW
Black croc CDC GHW
Black Milady boots (white ankle socks by Goldtoe... whops!) 

At the Watergate Hotel for drinks


----------



## cafecreme15

In West Hampton for the day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## may3545

Wearing my rose jaipur mini constance


----------



## Madam Bijoux

may3545 said:


> Wearing my rose jaipur mini constance
> View attachment 3699708


Perfect  bag to compliment your dress!


----------



## 30gold

may3545 said:


> Wearing my rose jaipur mini constance
> View attachment 3699708




Your mini constance is beautiful.


----------



## rachi_fan

So in love with my Neo boots & Esprit Cape sweater !! Super comfy [emoji106]


----------



## ChaneLisette

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3699976
> 
> So in love with my Neo boots & Esprit Cape sweater !! Super comfy [emoji106]


Super cute! I love these Esprit capes! Is this the brume color? I was curious what that color would look like.


----------



## liz_

Carrying my Birkin today., Bathroom selfie with my little one dancing around in background [emoji23]


----------



## rachi_fan

ChaneLisette said:


> Super cute! I love these Esprit capes! Is this the brume color? I was curious what that color would look like.



Hi , it is Brume colour [emoji847]
I tried the sorbet colour (very bright pink)  but it doesn't suit my skin tone ... and navy blue is sold out , so my SM asked me to try this colour and surprisingly it goes so well with my leather pants !!!


----------



## chanelbaby26

obsessedwhermes said:


> The Kelly Cut is sooo beautiful!!


Thanks! ❤️


----------



## chanelbaby26

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hope you had a great mothers day. Love your K cut its a great addition!
> 
> Congrats the colour is beautiful [emoji813]️
> 
> Beautiful photo and great comparison
> 
> I want a b25 this is so cute!
> 
> Great choice! And i love your wallpaper[emoji813]️


Thanks! I hope you had a great Mother's Day too with more H to come ....hehehe


----------



## PurseOnFleek

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3699280
> View attachment 3699281
> 
> 
> Mother's Day Brunch... met DS #2 from college with a "special friend" to celebrate the special day...Mrs. PP (feeling springy) with 35B in Vert Anis Togo Leather, stacked H bracelets: Ombre Lizard with RGHW and clic clacs and H belt (not pictured).  Thanks for letting us share... Belated Mother's Day to all the fabulous women in this forum!  We salute you!


Love how you coordinate your outfit around your bag. Or vica versa.


SandySummer said:


> Black B30 GHW
> Black croc CDC GHW
> Black Milady boots (white ankle socks by Goldtoe... whops!)
> 
> At the Watergate Hotel for drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699506
> 
> View attachment 3699508
> 
> View attachment 3699510


Beautiful photos


cafecreme15 said:


> In West Hampton for the day!
> 
> View attachment 3699610


That blue looks so striking in that pic


may3545 said:


> Wearing my rose jaipur mini constance
> View attachment 3699708


Gorgeous! I'd love a constance in a pop of colour


rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3699976
> 
> So in love with my Neo boots & Esprit Cape sweater !! Super comfy [emoji106]


Love the boots and cape. I would definitely consider that cape after i loose the baby weight. Comfy clothing is the best way to dress!


liz_ said:


> Carrying my Birkin today., Bathroom selfie with my little one dancing around in background [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700041


How cute is your daughter! I am sure when my LO is that age she will dance in bathrooms too


----------



## bren17

1st forum posting!
Just wana share my Hermes Kelly 28 Box leather in Ash Rouge
chilling at home with me on my off day....


----------



## DR2014

bren17 said:


> 1st forum posting!
> Just wana share my Hermes Kelly 28 Box leather in Ash Rouge
> chilling at home with me on my off day....
> View attachment 3700227


Beautiful!!


----------



## petpringles

bren17 said:


> 1st forum posting!
> Just wana share my Hermes Kelly 28 Box leather in Ash Rouge
> chilling at home with me on my off day....
> View attachment 3700227




She's a thing of beauty!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bren17 said:


> 1st forum posting!
> Just wana share my Hermes Kelly 28 Box leather in Ash Rouge
> chilling at home with me on my off day....
> View attachment 3700227


Welcome! Your Kelly is beautiful


----------



## starprism_7

bren17 said:


> 1st forum posting!
> Just wana share my Hermes Kelly 28 Box leather in Ash Rouge
> chilling at home with me on my off day....
> View attachment 3700227



She looks gorgeous! Cant ask for a better companion on off day


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bren17

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 3699195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traveling with my lovely blue Izmir bolide 31, heading to airport


So yummy. My next dream bag


----------



## Folledesac

Starting to use my b on a more régular basis ! Gold is really the perfect neutral for colored outfits !!


----------



## 30gold

bren17 said:


> 1st forum posting!
> Just wana share my Hermes Kelly 28 Box leather in Ash Rouge
> chilling at home with me on my off day....
> View attachment 3700227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of you.  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

rachi_fan said:


> Hi , it is Brume colour [emoji847]
> I tried the sorbet colour (very bright pink)  but it doesn't suit my skin tone ... and navy blue is sold out , so my SM asked me to try this colour and surprisingly it goes so well with my leather pants !!!


I have the Navy and was thinking about buying the Celeste color. Brume is very beautiful too!


----------



## Prada Prince

Birthday walkies with my Birkin 40, Rodeo, Paddock, and belt kit...


----------



## MommyDaze

Folledesac said:


> Starting to use my b on a more régular basis ! Gold is really the perfect neutral for colored outfits !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700337


Love the color pairing (and the B, of course)!


----------



## JoeDelRey

cafecreme15 said:


> Evie keeping me company at the salon. Apologies for the dirty mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696833


Girl that ain't your mirror, why are you apologizing for? Haha


----------



## cafecreme15

GaGaBoy said:


> Girl that ain't your mirror, why are you apologizing for? Haha


 hahaha fair enough!


----------



## PursePassionLV

lynne_ross said:


> Enjoying my coffee while kids play at the park. Was suppose to rain but turned into beautiful day [emoji295]️



Perfection in the Park[emoji170]


----------



## allanrvj

A little throwback with my HAC 40 (bleu de prusse epsom) and my custom made Icelandic sweater.
I need a smaller bag


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Prada Prince said:


> Birthday walkies with my Birkin 40, Rodeo, Paddock, and belt kit...
> 
> View attachment 3700498
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700499


Love your style and especially that rodeo!


Folledesac said:


> Starting to use my b on a more régular basis ! Gold is really the perfect neutral for colored outfits !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700337


I agree gold is a great neutral


allanrvj said:


> View attachment 3701232
> 
> 
> A little throwback with my HAC 40 (bleu de prusse epsom) and my custom made Icelandic sweater.
> I need a smaller bag


At least the bag can carry all you need and then some!


----------



## Folledesac

I'm usually not about being too matchy but never say never ... what do you think about my hapi bracelet, paired with my non h enamel ? I thought they match together with the fabric of my dress...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Bag & Shoes of the Day ~ am loving pink lately. I am on the hunt for every pink twilly!


----------



## bren17

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3701459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag & Shoes of the Day ~ am loving pink lately. I am on the hunt for every pink twilly!


Love your pink Gucci & twilly.. Pink is so in trend now.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bren17 said:


> Love your pink Gucci & twilly.. Pink is so in trend now.


Thankyou for your kind words~


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes in action recently. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## petpringles

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3701459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag & Shoes of the Day ~ am loving pink lately. I am on the hunt for every pink twilly!


Great taste!  Beautiful pieces...all of them!!


----------



## birkin10600

I am enjoying all your gorgeous hermes actions here! [emoji173] Here's my contribution, B30 Rose Confetti in action! [emoji175]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

birkin10600 said:


> I am enjoying all your gorgeous hermes actions here! [emoji173] Here's my contribution, B30 Rose Confetti in action! [emoji175]
> View attachment 3701747


Love everything on you especially the T-shirt dress.  I need one of those.


----------



## Rami00

Constance 18 in tadelakt leather!


----------



## iamyumi

Taking Miss c and Kelly dog bracelet with me for a walk on this fine summer day


----------



## bren17

periogirl28 said:


> Hermes in action recently. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3701513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701514
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701515


Ooh the Constance colour will match my Kelly.... beautiful collection here. Thks for sharing


----------



## rachi_fan

First outing of my RA Lindy 26 & samourai scarf!
My SM called me last week and told me he's got a surprise for me [emoji33][emoji33] ( just a pair of flat not my SO[emoji29]) anyways, on my way to pick up my "surprise" now !


----------



## bagalogist

bren17 said:


> 1st forum posting!
> Just wana share my Hermes Kelly 28 Box leather in Ash Rouge
> chilling at home with me on my off day....
> View attachment 3700227


Welcome to the H sub forum. You got yourself a timeless classic, perfect!


----------



## jenayb

K32. Hope everyone is having a lovely week. [emoji173]️


----------



## missD

jenaywins said:


> K32. Hope everyone is having a lovely week. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3702055


Gorgeous decor!


----------



## arlv8500

jenaywins said:


> K32. Hope everyone is having a lovely week. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3702055



Ohhh what colour is she?


----------



## arlv8500

bren17 said:


> 1st forum posting!
> Just wana share my Hermes Kelly 28 Box leather in Ash Rouge
> chilling at home with me on my off day....
> View attachment 3700227



What a lovely red!!! And that box leather!!


----------



## allanrvj

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3701459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag & Shoes of the Day ~ am loving pink lately. I am on the hunt for every pink twilly!


What is the color of your Kelly? It's beautiful.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

K28 going to a work meeting


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

ThingumyPoppy said:


> K28 going to a work meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702243


You look amazing - the whole outfit is just gorgeous!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

periogirl28 said:


> Hermes in action recently. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3701513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701514
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701515


Love your collection


birkin10600 said:


> I am enjoying all your gorgeous hermes actions here! [emoji173] Here's my contribution, B30 Rose Confetti in action! [emoji175]
> View attachment 3701747


I want a pink h bag! I love this[emoji173] [emoji173] 


Rami00 said:


> Constance 18 in tadelakt leather!


This was a great choice Rami. were you lucky to find a new (great) SA ? or picked this beauty up in resale?


iamyumi said:


> Taking Miss c and Kelly dog bracelet with me for a walk on this fine summer day [emoji813]


Beautiful bag & bracelet


rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 3701990
> 
> First outing of my RA Lindy 26 & samourai scarf!
> My SM called me last week and told me he's got a surprise for me [emoji33][emoji33] ( just a pair of flat not my SO[emoji29]) anyways, on my way to pick up my "surprise" now !


If only it was your SO! Colourway of this Samouräis goes well with your Lindy


jenaywins said:


> K32. Hope everyone is having a lovely week. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3702055


Love this colour not sure if its Gold? or maybe Courchevel leather so looks a bit different in color? Also great decor!


ThingumyPoppy said:


> K28 going to a work meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702243


Great outfit and bag choice for it


----------



## PurseOnFleek

allanrvj said:


> What is the color of your Kelly? It's beautiful.


It is Trench Togo K28 [emoji4]


----------



## Nanami_S.

I made a belt with two Twilly and a Gamma 13 buckle!! Wore it to Hermès yesterday. SA love it!


----------



## Folledesac

periogirl28 said:


> Hermes in action recently. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3701513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701514
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701515



This box rouge h constance is tdf [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fineprint

PurseOnFleek said:


> View attachment 3701459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag & Shoes of the Day ~ am loving pink lately. I am on the hunt for every pink twilly!



Wow, so pretty!


----------



## fineprint

periogirl28 said:


> Hermes in action recently. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3701513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701514
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701515



Love your green Constance.  So rich!!


----------



## fineprint

jenaywins said:


> K32. Hope everyone is having a lovely week. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3702055



Everything in the picture is so elegant!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Nanami_S. said:


> I made a belt with two Twilly and a Gamma 13 buckle!! Wore it to Hermès yesterday. SA love it!
> View attachment 3702389


Very clever! May have to borrow this idea[emoji51]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

momasaurus said:


> You look amazing - the whole outfit is just gorgeous!!



Wow, thank you very much![emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love your collection
> 
> I want a pink h bag! I love this[emoji173] [emoji173]
> 
> This was a great choice Rami. were you lucky to find a new (great) SA ? or picked this beauty up in resale?
> 
> Beautiful bag & bracelet
> 
> If only it was your SO! Colourway of this Samouräis goes well with your Lindy
> 
> Love this colour not sure if its Gold? or maybe Courchevel leather so looks a bit different in color? Also great decor!
> 
> Great outfit and bag choice for it



Thank you!!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

PurseOnFleek said:


> Very clever! May have to borrow this idea[emoji51]



No problem. Any time. [emoji16]


----------



## miss argile

Thanks to @QuelleFromage for the wonderful twilly idea for barenia B


----------



## missD

miss argile said:


> View attachment 3702589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to @QuelleFromage for the wonderful twilly idea for barenia B



I love that Twilly! I'm dying for a majority black colored Twilly.


----------



## finer things

It's like a summer day here in New England.   Who doesnt love red spectators?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nanami_S. said:


> I made a belt with two Twilly and a Gamma 13 buckle!! Wore it to Hermès yesterday. SA love it!
> View attachment 3702389


GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

miss argile said:


> View attachment 3702589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to @QuelleFromage for the wonderful twilly idea for barenia B



Love this! Could you ID the twillies, please?


----------



## jenayb

birkin10600 said:


> I am enjoying all your gorgeous hermes actions here! [emoji173] Here's my contribution, B30 Rose Confetti in action! [emoji175]
> View attachment 3701747



You look so pretty - love the RC!


----------



## jenayb

missD said:


> Gorgeous decor!



Thank you! 



arlv8500 said:


> Ohhh what colour is she?





PurseOnFleek said:


> Love this colour not sure if its Gold? or maybe Courchevel leather so looks a bit different in color? Also great decor!



The colour is actually Fauve.  



fineprint said:


> Everything in the picture is so elegant!!



Thank you!!


----------



## birkin10600

jenaywins said:


> You look so pretty - love the RC!


Thank you for your kind words! [emoji4]


----------



## QuelleFromage

miss argile said:


> Thanks to @QuelleFromage for the wonderful twilly idea for barenia B





catsinthebag said:


> Love this! Could you ID the twillies, please?



Awesome @miss argile you did it! @catsinthebag they are Net-a-Porter ribbons! I did a big shop and was inspired. I had tried other ribbons but they didn't wrap as well as these.


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Awesome @miss argile you did it! @catsinthebag they are Net-a-Porter ribbons! I did a big shop and was inspired. I had tried other ribbons but they didn't wrap as well as these.



I love it! I've always liked Net-A-Porter's packaging but couldn't find a reason to keep the ribbons. Next order!


----------



## miss argile

QuelleFromage said:


> Awesome @miss argile you did it! @catsinthebag they are Net-a-Porter ribbons! I did a big shop and was inspired. I had tried other ribbons but they didn't wrap as well as these.


You are brilliant!! I love it so much more and it works so well with barenia!!


----------



## bren17

Nanami_S. said:


> I made a belt with two Twilly and a Gamma 13 buckle!! Wore it to Hermès yesterday. SA love it!
> View attachment 3702389


That's ingenious!


----------



## bren17

miss argile said:


> View attachment 3702589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to @QuelleFromage for the wonderful twilly idea for barenia B


Ohhhh... I love your birkin..it's a barenia right?  oh my..white stitching so nicccceeee....so nice


----------



## bren17

QuelleFromage said:


> Awesome @miss argile you did it! @catsinthebag they are Net-a-Porter ribbons! I did a big shop and was inspired. I had tried other ribbons but they didn't wrap as well as these.


You mean the "twilly" is a package ribbon from Net a Porter?  I'm so inspired, mayb I should sew some hermes Brown ribbon together!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> I love it! I've always liked Net-A-Porter's packaging but couldn't find a reason to keep the ribbons. Next order!


I have plenty...will send you some


----------



## Orangefanatic

Nanami_S. said:


> I made a belt with two Twilly and a Gamma 13 buckle!! Wore it to Hermès yesterday. SA love it!
> View attachment 3702389


Can I see how you tie two twillys please? Its amazing!!


----------



## chiaoapple

periogirl28 said:


> Hermes in action recently. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3701513
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701514
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701515


Especially love the SO Birkin -- the contrasting lining colour is amazing. Great taste!


----------



## chiaoapple

jenaywins said:


> K32. Hope everyone is having a lovely week. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3702055


The Kelly looks lovely on you, and I also really like the decor!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## birkin10600

Miss Soleil B30 in action! Thanks for letting me share.[emoji4]


----------



## missD

My little Evelyne TPM at Pancake House LOL


----------



## ttjanice

at work


----------



## cafecreme15

birkin10600 said:


> Miss Soleil B30 in action! Thanks for letting me share.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3703564



Is that a rose from H? How nice!


----------



## DiJe40

missD said:


> View attachment 3703572
> 
> My little Evelyne TPM at Pancake House LOL
> 
> View attachment 3703571



What a cute bag, it looks lovely on you! Is it in bordeaux? What leather is it?


----------



## birkin10600

cafecreme15 said:


> Is that a rose from H? How nice!


Yes dear! From Hermes. [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love your collection
> 
> I want a pink h bag! I love this[emoji173] [emoji173]
> 
> This was a great choice Rami. were you lucky to find a new (great) SA ? or picked this beauty up in resale?
> 
> Beautiful bag & bracelet
> 
> If only it was your SO! Colourway of this Samouräis goes well with your Lindy
> 
> Love this colour not sure if its Gold? or maybe Courchevel leather so looks a bit different in color? Also great decor!
> 
> Great outfit and bag choice for it


Thank you so much. My former SA left last year, the new bad a** SA I got introduced to few weeks ago.... made this happen!


----------



## Uyen4570

Hi everyone!  Wanted to share my recent acquisition .....


----------



## Rami00

birkin10600 said:


> Miss Soleil B30 in action! Thanks for letting me share.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3703564


The day I picked my Constance up last week, H and Holt renfrew were giving the same rose. Beautiful shot of your bag btw.


----------



## birkin10600

Rami00 said:


> The day I picked my Constance up last week, H and Holt renfrew were giving the same rose. Beautiful shot of your bag btw.


We're Canadians! [emoji4] Thank you hun! [emoji173]


----------



## Nanami_S.

Orangefanatic said:


> Can I see how you tie two twillys please? Its amazing!!



Sure, I will post some pictures tonight. [emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone!  Wanted to share my recent acquisition .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703631


You and your bag are gorgeous! Wear it in good health!


----------



## chica727

birkin10600 said:


> Miss Soleil B30 in action! Thanks for letting me share.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3703564


I LOVE this color. Such a happy summer color.


----------



## nicole0612

ttjanice said:


> at work



Really cute!


----------



## birkin10600

chica727 said:


> I LOVE this color. Such a happy summer color.


I love it too. But sad it's been rested.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## atelierforward

Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone!  Wanted to share my recent acquisition .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703631


So gorgeous! Congratulations on your grey beauty!


----------



## mcpro

Waiting patiently


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> Waiting patiently
> View attachment 3703814


Did you score anything ?


----------



## DiJe40

Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone!  Wanted to share my recent acquisition .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703631



The colour with the gold hardware is to die for [emoji7] gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

birkin10600 said:


> Miss Soleil B30 in action! Thanks for letting me share.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3703564


Gorgeous B !! What caught my attention also is the white rose with the Hermes logo.  Did you store give out flowers for Mother's day ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone!  Wanted to share my recent acquisition .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703631


Welcome back.  It has been a while seeing you on this thread.  Congrats on the Etain B.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

missD said:


> View attachment 3703572
> 
> My little Evelyne TPM at Pancake House LOL
> 
> View attachment 3703571


Love you Evie color.  No worries on color transfer !


----------



## birkin10600

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous B !! What caught my attention also is the white rose with the Hermes logo.  Did you store give out flowers for Mother's day ?


Thank you! [emoji4] Yes they did.


----------



## missD

DiJe40 said:


> What a cute bag, it looks lovely on you! Is it in bordeaux? What leather is it?



Thank you! Yes. Bordeaux. It's Clemence.


----------



## chiaoapple

Sharing some recent looks, "featuring": Iris SO 30cm Birkin (gris interior), blue hydra SO 30cm Birkin (I think the interior is also gris), Blue Atoll SO 30cm Birkin (interior is I think blue lin... as you can see, these SOs are pretty boring... just wanted contrasting lighter interiors tp make finding things easier...), black vintage 23cm box Constance, Ink vintage 28cm box Kelly (with a T shirt I really love [emoji13]), Orange 31cm Bolide, and Rose Jaipur 28cm Jypsiere.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## peppers90

Finally warm weather and Pico 18


----------



## peppers90

chiaoapple said:


> Sharing some recent looks, "featuring": Iris SO 30cm Birkin (gris interior), blue hydra SO 30cm Birkin (I think the interior is also gris), Blue Atoll SO 30cm Birkin (interior is I think blue lin... as you can see, these SOs are pretty boring... just wanted contrasting lighter interiors tp make finding things easier...), black vintage 23cm box Constance, Ink vintage 28cm box Kelly (with a T shirt I really love [emoji13]), Orange 31cm Bolide, and Rose Jaipur 28cm Jypsiere.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3703946
> View attachment 3703947
> View attachment 3703948


Such a well rounded collection of lovely Hermes bags!


----------



## peppers90

birkin10600 said:


> Miss Soleil B30 in action! Thanks for letting me share.[emoji4]
> View attachment 3703564



Forecast is full sun!  Stunning birkin 



Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone!  Wanted to share my recent acquisition .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703631



Chic, timeless neutral and great outfit!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone!  Wanted to share my recent acquisition .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703631


Hi dear!!!! (((Waving)))) You new B is stunning!!! Etain ghw???


----------



## loves

Jyp + very precious to me Beloved India silky pop


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## crisbac

loves said:


> Jyp + very precious to me Beloved India silky pop
> View attachment 3704166


Everything is gorgeous, dear loves!


----------



## loves

thank you dear crisbac! xoxo


crisbac said:


> Everything is gorgeous, dear loves!


----------



## fineprint

Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone!  Wanted to share my recent acquisition .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703631



Stunning!!


----------



## fineprint

little ado Kelly.  sorry for the glare, I'm not too good with the camera


----------



## arlv8500

Everyone looks so lovely with their bags!! My first time posting here. 
With my little k25 SO in rose lipstick.


----------



## arlv8500

Nanami_S. said:


> I made a belt with two Twilly and a Gamma 13 buckle!! Wore it to Hermès yesterday. SA love it!
> View attachment 3702389



This looks lovely!!! Such a creative idea!


----------



## Luxzenith

We are having a heatwave in my side of the world!! today's outfit with bolide 31/ craie plus ghw and my new Hermes scarf.


----------



## Uyen4570

atelierforward said:


> So gorgeous! Congratulations on your grey beauty!





DiJe40 said:


> The colour with the gold hardware is to die for [emoji7] gorgeous!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Welcome back.  It has been a while seeing you on this thread.  Congrats on the Etain B.




Chic, timeless neutral and great outfit![/QUOTE]



Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi dear!!!! (((Waving)))) You new B is stunning!!! Etain ghw???



Thanks everyone! Have been away for a while but caught the H bug again recently.  Yes, this is Etain 30 with GHW - my new FAV color.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Uyen4570 said:


> Chic, timeless neutral and great outfit!





Thanks everyone! Have been away for a while but caught the H bug again recently.  Yes, this is Etain 30 with GHW - my new FAV color.[/QUOTE]
I'm so glad you're back!!! And yes... etain is coming out looking amazing these days! In 2012 I turned this exact bag down bc of the greenish or brownish undertones.... can't quite recall but it was not looking spectacular like yours!!! Bravo for you darling!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

arlv8500 said:


> Everyone looks so lovely with their bags!! My first time posting here.
> With my little k25 SO in rose lipstick.



Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! GORGEOUS BAG SWEETIE!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]
And you're wearing what is possibly my favorite skirt ever! [emoji1360][emoji8]


----------



## Jo77

fineprint said:


> little ado Kelly.  sorry for the glare, I'm not too good with the camera



Oh my what a gem! Thx for sharing this rare gem!



arlv8500 said:


> Everyone looks so lovely with their bags!! My first time posting here.
> With my little k25 SO in rose lipstick.



She is so pretty and thats my fav size recently!



Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3704385
> View attachment 3704386
> 
> 
> We are having a heatwave in my side of the world!! today's outfit with bolide 31/ craie plus ghw and my new Hermes scarf.



I love ur bolide! First time seeing a craie bolide w ghw. And im a total jelly when it comes to white/cream with ghw.


----------



## Livia1

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3704385
> View attachment 3704386
> 
> 
> We are having a heatwave in my side of the world!! today's outfit with bolide 31/ craie plus ghw and my new Hermes scarf.



What a pretty Bolide!


----------



## ttjanice

nicole0612 said:


> Really cute!


Thank you Nicole


----------



## Rami00

Used these shots for why one in and one out article.


----------



## jenayb

arlv8500 said:


> Everyone looks so lovely with their bags!! My first time posting here.
> With my little k25 SO in rose lipstick.



Gorgeous. [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TankerToad

may3545 said:


> Wearing my rose jaipur mini constance
> View attachment 3699708



Love this photo 
Your VCA looks amazing on you !!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ttjanice said:


> at work


Love the bag and all the accessories


chiaoapple said:


> Sharing some recent looks, "featuring": Iris SO 30cm Birkin (gris interior), blue hydra SO 30cm Birkin (I think the interior is also gris), Blue Atoll SO 30cm Birkin (interior is I think blue lin... as you can see, these SOs are pretty boring... just wanted contrasting lighter interiors tp make finding things easier...), black vintage 23cm box Constance, Ink vintage 28cm box Kelly (with a T shirt I really love [emoji13]), Orange 31cm Bolide, and Rose Jaipur 28cm Jypsiere.
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3703946
> View attachment 3703947
> View attachment 3703948


That is a beautiful collection you have [emoji108] 


peppers90 said:


> Finally warm weather and Pico 18
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703960


That gold pico works well with your outfit. All very spring looking! 


loves said:


> Jyp + very precious to me Beloved India silky pop
> View attachment 3704166


Love the colour of this jyp


fineprint said:


> little ado Kelly.  sorry for the glare, I'm not too good with the camera


Super cute and a great collector piece!


arlv8500 said:


> Everyone looks so lovely with their bags!! My first time posting here.
> With my little k25 SO in rose lipstick.


Welcome! And love your bag it is so beautiful


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3704385
> View attachment 3704386
> 
> 
> We are having a heatwave in my side of the world!! today's outfit with bolide 31/ craie plus ghw and my new Hermes scarf.


Craie bolide is divine!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Taking Ms K to visit family


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3704385
> View attachment 3704386
> 
> 
> We are having a heatwave in my side of the world!! today's outfit with bolide 31/ craie plus ghw and my new Hermes scarf.


Beautiful and just perfect for a heat wave!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

loves said:


> Jyp + very precious to me Beloved India silky pop
> View attachment 3704166



Twins on the Silky Pop!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

arlv8500 said:


> Everyone looks so lovely with their bags!! My first time posting here.
> With my little k25 SO in rose lipstick.


You look so beautiful hun!!! Love how u put that highly coveted Kelly on your jacket! =) I'd be the same way!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MommyDaze

Nude at the pool


----------



## missD

Rami00 said:


> Used these shots for why one in and one out article.


These are so dreamy!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lynne_ross

peppers90 said:


> Finally warm weather and Pico 18
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703960



Love your pic! Just recently requested a picotin 18 and glad to see it looks great dressed up!


----------



## littleblackbag

allanrvj said:


> wow. I'm not too crazy about Bolides but this is beautiful


Hello you! Haven't seen you here in forever! Xx


----------



## allanrvj

littleblackbag said:


> Hello you! Haven't seen you here in forever! Xx


hello S! I just got back from hiatus! I like Hermes again! lol


----------



## littleblackbag

allanrvj said:


> hello S! I just got back from hiatus! I like Hermes again! lol


I know what you mean, I've recently fallen in love with my Evelyn again after not really using it for a few years. I always like looking at the pretty pictures though.


----------



## allanrvj

littleblackbag said:


> I know what you mean, I've recently fallen in love with my Evelyn again after not really using it for a few years. I always like looking at the pretty pictures though.


I fell out of love with my HAC and I sold it. It's not the weight that bothered me but the sheer bulk of it. I cannot really use it everyday. So now I'm going to Paris to find out what H bag is the best for me (the big H store here isn't opened yet). I have a feeling that it's a Plume 12H or Victoria 12H, but I have yet to see them in real life. Who knows, I might end up with an Evelyn too


----------



## littleblackbag

allanrvj said:


> I fell out of love with my HAC and I sold it. It's not the weight that bothered me but the sheer bulk of it. I cannot really use it everyday. So now I'm going to Paris to find out what H bag is the best for me (the big H store here isn't opened yet). I have a feeling that it's a Plume 12H or Victoria 12H, but I have yet to see them in real life. Who knows, I might end up with an Evelyn too


A victoria would be good and of course you can't go wrong with an Evelyne! I look forward to seeing what you choose.


----------



## arlv8500

PurseOnFleek said:


> Taking Ms K to visit family
> View attachment 3704741



Love the cute little charm!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## arlv8500

Israeli_Flava said:


> You look so beautiful hun!!! Love how u put that highly coveted Kelly on your jacket! =) I'd be the same way!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 I knew you'd like that!! Heehee thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

arlv8500 said:


> I knew you'd like that!! Heehee thank you!


----------



## jenayb

Omg omg I figured out how to do the bow! [emoji471][emoji23]

Have a wonderful weekend everyone! [emoji173]️


----------



## Luxzenith

Jo77 said:


> I love ur bolide! First time seeing a craie bolide w ghw. And im a total jelly when it comes to white/cream with ghw.





Livia1 said:


> What a pretty Bolide!





PurseOnFleek said:


> [emoji108]
> 
> 
> Craie bolide is divine!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Beautiful and just perfect for a heat wave!



Thanks for your warm welcome for this bag to my bag family-- she is new and I hesitated as I fear getting her dirty! But I couldn't resist the ghw!


----------



## luxi_max

jenaywins said:


> Omg omg I figured out how to do the bow! [emoji471][emoji23]
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3705321



Love everything in this pic! The gorgeous bag, ring, love bracelets, black lace...


----------



## peppers90

...


----------



## jenayb

luxi_max said:


> Love everything in this pic! The gorgeous bag, ring, love bracelets, black lace...



Thank you so much. Have a fun Saturday. [emoji8]


----------



## peppers90

jenaywins said:


> Omg omg I figured out how to do the bow! [emoji471][emoji23]
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3705321



beautifil bag  and love the black and gold theme


----------



## jenayb

peppers90 said:


> beautifil bag  and love the black and gold theme



[emoji169][emoji210]


----------



## arlv8500

BBC said:


> Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!! GORGEOUS BAG SWEETIE!!! [emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177][emoji7][emoji177]
> And you're wearing what is possibly my favorite skirt ever! [emoji1360][emoji8]



Hi B! Have so much to tell you! Hahaha. My little one needs to meet yours! Heehee 

I need your measurements!


----------



## arlv8500

jenaywins said:


> Gorgeous. [emoji4]



Thank you! Love how you learned to tie the bow! 



Jo77 said:


> Oh my what a gem! Thx for sharing this rare gem!
> 
> 
> 
> She is so pretty and thats my fav size recently!
> 
> 
> 
> I love ur bolide! First time seeing a craie bolide w ghw. And im a total jelly when it comes to white/cream with ghw.



Yes! I can't believe I was so good for 3 years! She's my first k25!


----------



## arlv8500

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the bag and all the accessories
> 
> That is a beautiful collection you have [emoji108]
> 
> That gold pico works well with your outfit. All very spring looking!
> 
> Love the colour of this jyp
> 
> Super cute and a great collector piece!
> 
> Welcome! And love your bag it is so beautiful
> 
> Craie bolide is divine!!



Thank you!


----------



## missD

jenaywins said:


> Omg omg I figured out how to do the bow! [emoji471][emoji23]
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3705321



Gorgeous everything! I love the Twilly too!


----------



## HerLuv

arlv8500 said:


> Everyone looks so lovely with their bags!! My first time posting here.
> With my little k25 SO in rose lipstick.



Love rose lipstick so much. Would love to see more action pics. What's the inside color? How long was the wait. It is stunning. Thanks for sharing arlv8500!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3704385
> View attachment 3704386
> 
> 
> We are having a heatwave in my side of the world!! today's outfit with bolide 31/ craie plus ghw and my new Hermes scarf.


What a lovely Bolide !! And Craie is a great summer color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Jo77

Bringing baby snow white out to pick up some new cushions.


----------



## arlv8500

Jo77 said:


> Bringing baby snow white out to pick up some new cushions.



Love your whole outfit!


----------



## arlv8500

HerLuv said:


> Love rose lipstick so much. Would love to see more action pics. What's the inside color? How long was the wait. It is stunning. Thanks for sharing arlv8500!



Heehee, thank you, though RL on chevre is a lot more intense, it almost looks like rose shocking... But one can't be too picky.  she is blue azteque on the inside and with contrast stitching. I waited for this little one for about 3 years.


----------



## HerLuv

arlv8500 said:


> Heehee, thank you, though RL on chevre is a lot more intense, it almost looks like rose shocking... But one can't be too picky.  she is blue azteque on the inside and with contrast stitching. I waited for this little one for about 3 years.



Wow blue aztec is another one of my fav. I am currently at 2.5 yr wait. I guess I still have hope? [emoji848]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenaywins said:


> Omg omg I figured out how to do the bow! [emoji471][emoji23]
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3705321


Awesome! Hot hot hot!!!! You and your B!!!


----------



## suziez

Jo77 said:


> Bringing baby snow white out to pick up some new cushions.


love, love,love................................................


----------



## arlv8500

HerLuv said:


> Wow blue aztec is another one of my fav. I am currently at 2.5 yr wait. I guess I still have hope? [emoji848]



Don't worry, just be patient. Just a little longer.  she will arrive.

What did you get? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Lilian Hui

Jo77 said:


> Bringing baby snow white out to pick up some new cushions.


God is she gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lilian Hui

I was deciding between the B35 or K28 for brunch yesterday.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ended up going with the K!


----------



## Jo77

arlv8500 said:


> Love your whole outfit!


Thk u! U are so kind. 



suziez said:


> love, love,love................................................


She is still my fav in my small familly. 



Lilian Hui said:


> God is she gorgeous!!!


Thk u! I just love white/cream w ghw. Your gold k28 is just perfect!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jo77 said:


> Bringing baby snow white out to pick up some new cushions.


Stunning!!!! LOOOOOVE white an gold!!! Classic Summer beauty!


----------



## arlv8500

Lilian Hui said:


> I was deciding between the B35 or K28 for brunch yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up going with the K!



I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## pasha

Out and about with K28 last Friday evening.


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> Did you score anything ?



Nothing exciting chkpfbeliever,  just a small box. Clic h


----------



## Jo77

Israeli_Flava said:


> Stunning!!!! LOOOOOVE white an gold!!! Classic Summer beauty!


Am so glad you are in this camp too! Lol. Not alot of my gfs understand my craze for white/cream with ghw. 



pasha said:


> Out and about with K28 last Friday evening.
> 
> View attachment 3705758



Beautiful! Black porosus with ghw? Thats a forever classic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

jenaywins said:


> Omg omg I figured out how to do the bow! [emoji471][emoji23]
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3705321



Great job! It looks so cute!


----------



## nicole0612

pasha said:


> Out and about with K28 last Friday evening.
> 
> View attachment 3705758



Stunning! Your whole look is so classy.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jo77 said:


> Am so glad you are in this camp too! Lol. Not alot of my gfs understand my craze for white/cream with ghw.


Seriously??? That combo SLAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Can u believe that @carlinha ????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pasha said:


> Out and about with K28 last Friday evening.
> 
> View attachment 3705758


Gorgeous! love the shoes too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lilian Hui said:


> I was deciding between the B35 or K28 for brunch yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up going with the K!


Super classics!!!


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Seriously??? That combo SLAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> Can u believe that @carlinha ????



That sounds insane!  Best combo!!!! [emoji33]


----------



## cafecreme15

jenaywins said:


> Omg omg I figured out how to do the bow! [emoji471][emoji23]
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3705321


Your ring steals the show! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Masao

Very nice weather today! Went to Seattle Viking Fest with my B35 Black Mysore and Fuchsia Teapot charm   
Have a nice weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Masao

Very nice weather today! Went to Seattle Viking Fest with my B35 Black Mysore and Pink Teapot charm   
Have a nice weekend everyone!!!


----------



## liz_

pasha said:


> Out and about with K28 last Friday evening.
> 
> View attachment 3705758



Gorgeous! Love your pants [emoji178]


----------



## AllthingsHermes

Masao said:


> Very nice weather today! Went to Seattle Viking Fest with my B35 Black Mysore and Fuchsia Teapot charm
> Have a nice weekend everyone!!!



i believe your bag is Chevre de Coromandel with that beautiful spine it has   mysore chevre doesn't have a spine


----------



## jenayb

cafecreme15 said:


> Your ring steals the show! Absolutely stunning!



So sweet to say, thank you!


----------



## jenayb

Jo77 said:


> Bringing baby snow white out to pick up some new cushions.



I just can't get over how chic you look. And honestly this makes me want a Snow White bag so bad! Great look!


----------



## Masao

AllthingsHermes said:


> i believe your bag is Chevre de Coromandel with that beautiful spine it has   mysore chevre doesn't have a spine


Hello AllthingsHermes,
Good eye!!! Yes, it's Chevre de Coromandel with the spine. I have this bag almost 17 years and still really good condion 
I got this baby SPA once and now just like new 
Really Love this bag


----------



## PurseOnFleek

MommyDaze said:


> Nude at the pool
> View attachment 3704926


Love the nude jelly sandals. im still eagerly waiting on restock in AU


arlv8500 said:


> Love the cute little charm!!!


Thankyou! I plan to get more colors just cannot resist [emoji173] 


jenaywins said:


> Omg omg I figured out how to do the bow! [emoji471][emoji23]
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3705321


Great CW choice for that twilly on the bag it goes so well


Jo77 said:


> Bringing baby snow white out to pick up some new cushions.


Love your bag . A white K in epsom is so chic 


Lilian Hui said:


> I was deciding between the B35 or K28 for brunch yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up going with the K!


Both are amazing bags can see why hard to choose!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## brendasetijo

Casual monday 
Off to work


----------



## nvie

AOTD


----------



## jalapeno

Out on a Sunday with this one!


----------



## pasha

Jo77 said:


> Beautiful! Black porosus with ghw? Thats a forever classic.



Thank you, it's black gator with ghw and I agree, it's a classic piece.



nicole0612 said:


> Stunning! Your whole look is so classy.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous! love the shoes too!





liz_ said:


> Gorgeous! Love your pants [emoji178]



Thank you !!


----------



## Jo77

Israeli_Flava said:


> Seriously??? That combo SLAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> Can u believe that @carlinha ????





carlinha said:


> That sounds insane!  Best combo!!!! [emoji33]





jenaywins said:


> I just can't get over how chic you look. And honestly this makes me want a Snow White bag so bad! Great look!





PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the nude jelly sandals. im still eagerly waiting on restock in AU
> 
> Thankyou! I plan to get more colors just cannot resist [emoji173]
> 
> Great CW choice for that twilly on the bag it goes so well
> 
> Love your bag . A white K in epsom is so chic
> 
> Both are amazing bags can see why hard to choose!



So happy to spread the love for this combo! I thought im the only few admirers of this combo.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Masao said:


> Very nice weather today! Went to Seattle Viking Fest with my B35 Black Mysore and Fuchsia Teapot charm
> Have a nice weekend everyone!!!


Beautiful !! Can I ask if your teapot charm is the large size ?  This is gorgeous and the smaller size is sold out.  Debating if I should get the larger size.  TIA.


----------



## AllthingsHermes

Masao said:


> Hello AllthingsHermes,
> Good eye!!! Yes, it's Chevre de Coromandel with the spine. I have this bag almost 17 years and still really good condion
> I got this baby SPA once and now just like new
> Really Love this bag


we are bag twins Masao  just gorgeous


----------



## Masao

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful !! Can I ask if your teapot charm is the large size ?  This is gorgeous and the smaller size is sold out.  Debating if I should get the larger size.  TIA.


Hello chkpfbeliever,
Yes, this teapot is a large size. Really like this color


----------



## Masao

AllthingsHermes said:


> we are bag twins Masao  just gorgeous


Yay 
Mabye you can share your bag too


----------



## liz_

Pic Before leaving for Dr appt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 my Dr has this funny stuff doll [emoji23]


----------



## Selenet

Hermes Evelyne tpm

Dress Kenzo shoes Prada


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Masao said:


> Hello chkpfbeliever,
> Yes, this teapot is a large size. Really like this color


You're lucky to get the fuchsia !! I just love this shape.


----------



## Luxzenith

Today's Botd !! Bubblegum color micro constance. Suits only for short trip out. Calvi plus car key plus travel size lipgloss . Mobile phone in my hand.


----------



## DR2014

birkin10600 said:


> I am enjoying all your gorgeous hermes actions here! [emoji173] Here's my contribution, B30 Rose Confetti in action! [emoji175]
> View attachment 3701747


I love your whole outfit, birkin10600!


----------



## DR2014

finer things said:


> It's like a summer day here in New England.   Who doesnt love red spectators?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702609


LOVE!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## birkin10600

DR2014 said:


> I love your whole outfit, birkin10600!


Thank you dear![emoji4]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3707189
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707210
> 
> 
> Today's Botd !! Bubblegum color micro constance. Suits only for short trip out. Calvi plus car key plus travel size lipgloss . Mobile phone in my hand.


Pretty in pink !!


----------



## Austintx

Off to work with toffee K!


----------



## dgie

Waiting for my dr appt (and I still haven't taken the stickers off the hardware!)


----------



## ChaneLisette

jenaywins said:


> Omg omg I figured out how to do the bow! [emoji471][emoji23]
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone! [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3705321


Love love this! ❤️


----------



## 30gold

jalapeno said:


> View attachment 3706420
> 
> 
> Out on a Sunday with this one!




This is one beautiful bag!  Love it!


----------



## 30gold

Austintx said:


> Off to work with toffee K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707661



You look so great for work; your bag is delicious and your dress is very nice.  Hope you had a productive day!


----------



## dr3amimxage

Rami00 said:


> Used these shots for why one in and one out article.



May I ask what size is the Constance? Thanks!


----------



## Rami00

dr3amimxage said:


> May I ask what size is the Constance? Thanks!


It's size 18


----------



## Luxzenith

Deciding which blues will be taking care of my $$ this week! 

Blue hydra vs blue Zanzibar vs blue zephyr!


----------



## Jo77

Austintx said:


> Off to work with toffee K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707661


Love how ur dress matches the color!



dgie said:


> Waiting for my dr appt (and I still haven't taken the stickers off the hardware!)


Constance does give off an effortless beauty. Love it! Lol and the seals are not noticeable. 



Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3708242
> 
> 
> Deciding which blues will be taking care of my $$ this week!
> 
> Blue hydra vs blue Zanzibar vs blue zephyr!



Blue zephyr!


----------



## momasaurus

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3707189
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707210
> 
> 
> Today's Botd !! Bubblegum color micro constance. Suits only for short trip out. Calvi plus car key plus travel size lipgloss . Mobile phone in my hand.


adorable!


----------



## LovEmAll

When in an uber, we take a bag selfie [emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl




----------



## chkpfbeliever

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 3709028


Is that Rouge Tomate ?  Such a beautiful red on my monitor.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bellaNlawrence

mylilsnowy said:


> Going out to lunch...thanks for letting me share and Happy Saturday!


prettyyyyyyy


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is that Rouge Tomate ?  Such a beautiful red on my monitor.


Yep! RT! Thanks so much, she is photogenic!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3707189
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707210
> 
> 
> Today's Botd !! Bubblegum color micro constance. Suits only for short trip out. Calvi plus car key plus travel size lipgloss . Mobile phone in my hand.


Love this pink! 


Austintx said:


> Off to work with toffee K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707661


This colour is beautiful reminds me of how Natural Vache  looks


dgie said:


> Waiting for my dr appt (and I still haven't taken the stickers off the hardware!)


She is such a beauty[emoji7] 


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3708242
> 
> 
> Deciding which blues will be taking care of my $$ this week!
> 
> Blue hydra vs blue Zanzibar vs blue zephyr!


I love your collection of slg. Its so hard to find any coloured slg's in Australia only variety we get is noir etoupe gold [emoji24] 


LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3709018
> 
> When in an uber, we take a bag selfie [emoji7]


I live by bag selfies whenever wherever! People must think we are mad[emoji51] 


NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 3709028


Such a stunning red~


----------



## Jo77

Running errands with my ever trusty kelly.


----------



## AnnieSuperFemme

On my way to Kansai International Airport Japan via Rapi:t train with my babies! [emoji6][emoji162][emoji148]


----------



## MegumiX

Hi ladies,

First time taking my new kelly out for action. Going to work with me this morning.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

B30 on café down town in Stocholm[emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> B30 on café down town in Stocholm[emoji4]
> View attachment 3709429
> View attachment 3709430
> View attachment 3709431



Lovely café and your etoupe B is a real chameleon, looks more grey (etain) in the pic [emoji7]


----------



## RlHoOfn

panthere55 said:


> Some of my latest pics  Rouge casaque lindy and hermes wedges. Bamboo jige, cdc and shoes! Thank you for letting me share


I admire your colour coordination.


----------



## RlHoOfn

luzdetaiwan said:


> A Sunday treat.
> View attachment 3691522
> 
> View attachment 3691525
> 
> Before a dinner, we went to see this beautiful 3D painting of Dragon on ladders in front of an old temple in my city in Taiwan.
> View attachment 3691524
> 
> View attachment 3691523
> 
> Yummmmm.
> Happy Sunday!


I need to book a table! This food looks so good! Thanks for sharing those pictures.


----------



## RlHoOfn

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681689
> 
> 
> Here is my simple action shot today. Kelly 28 dalmation phw, and I still am admiring my paddock charm. Pairing this bag with a black and white ensemble, with barenia cape cod watch.
> 
> TGIF!


This is certainly one of the best Hermes handbags I have ever seen.


----------



## Tsrichokchaiphong




----------



## Meta

SO Kelly 25 at the park today with Modernisme Tropical twilly and Lanyap custom made shoulder strap


----------



## atelierforward

Jo77 said:


> Running errands with my ever trusty kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3709326


I really like the Kelly with a sportier strap. Very cute. Love the Stellas too.


----------



## nicole0612

Jo77 said:


> Running errands with my ever trusty kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3709326



I love a casual kelly! You wear it well!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

MegumiX said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First time taking my new kelly out for action. Going to work with me this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3709371
> 
> View attachment 3709372



Hahahahahahahaha
This is the best thing ever!


----------



## nicole0612

B25 capucine in the shade, ready to go home.


----------



## AnnieSuperFemme

Jo77 said:


> Running errands with my ever trusty kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3709326



I like your kelly and those Stella shoes! [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

With the great weather, time to take out the Barenia. With Chanel Cruise dress, and not shown, metallic gold Orans and Barenia KDT. It's Friday!


----------



## liz_

Jo77 said:


> Running errands with my ever trusty kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3709326



Gorgeous!  what size is your Kelly?


----------



## Luxzenith

RlHoOfn said:


> This is certainly one of the best Hermes handbags I have ever seen.



Thanks! This was an unplanned purchase.. a souvenir I found in Tokyo while on vacation! This design is discontinued..


----------



## audreylita

Lunching at Taboo in Palm Beach with my black croc constance élan.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

MegumiX said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First time taking my new kelly out for action. Going to work with me this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3709371
> 
> View attachment 3709372


That is a stunning kelly! Congrats~


ThingumyPoppy said:


> B30 on café down town in Stocholm[emoji4]
> View attachment 3709429
> View attachment 3709430
> View attachment 3709431


I am loving etoupe now. I never realised how much of a chameleon colour it was. Yours is a beauty


Tsrichokchaiphong said:


> View attachment 3709789


Looking so stylish!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kelly today for Saturday errands & dinner


----------



## liz_

PurseOnFleek said:


> Kelly today for Saturday errands & dinner
> View attachment 3711686
> 
> View attachment 3711685



Gorgeous! Loving your new Rodeo charm [emoji179]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

PurseOnFleek said:


> That is a stunning kelly! Congrats~
> 
> I am loving etoupe now. I never realised how much of a chameleon colour it was. Yours is a beauty
> 
> Looking so stylish!



Thank you so much! I didn't realize it at first, but etoupe really is a dynamic color that could change with lightening and surrounding.


----------



## thyme

mini heatwave where i am so i can savana dance with pegase pop!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

It is like summer here on Memorial Day weekend.  Very odd but enjoying it though.  Apologies if this Kelly Toile bag is getting too much exposure.  I only take it out when it is not raining here which is quite rare these days. Have a great weekend everyone !!


----------



## Icyss

Ms. Black K just chillin'


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PurseOnFleek said:


> Kelly today for Saturday errands & dinner
> View attachment 3711686
> 
> View attachment 3711685


Love trench!!! Do u have a stiff insert in your K??? Maybe just a shadow...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

chkpfbeliever said:


> It is like summer here on Memorial Day weekend.  Very odd but enjoying it though.  Apologies if this Kelly Toile bag is getting too much exposure.  I only take it out when it is not raining here which is quite rare these days. Have a great weekend everyone !!
> 
> View attachment 3712108



I know! This weather is unseasonably nice here in our city  80's today! I have been using my bright colored H more in the sunshine. 
Love your toile K.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> Ms. Black K just chillin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712145


gorgy!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> It is like summer here on Memorial Day weekend.  Very odd but enjoying it though.  Apologies if this Kelly Toile bag is getting too much exposure.  I only take it out when it is not raining here which is quite rare these days. Have a great weekend everyone !!
> 
> View attachment 3712108


Waving HI HI to you and your awesome K!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo in Palm Beach with my black croc constance élan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710946


Uhmmmm.... faints.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love trench!!! Do u have a stiff insert in your K??? Maybe just a shadow...


Hi Hun ~ i actually use a large makeup pouch as my insert for my kelly. I had a samorga insert but i found it took too much space in a small bag where as this oversize makeup pouch is just a black hole to put my things in. When i am in a rush i grab the pouch (with all things inside already) and go but if i have time i rather place things in as most are within smaller pouches so then the bag doesnt look too stuffed. But i always find i am in a rush i would blame having a baby but i think its just me being time poor [emoji87]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chincac said:


> mini heatwave where i am so i can savana dance with pegase pop!
> 
> View attachment 3711956


You pull off all that colour so well!


chkpfbeliever said:


> It is like summer here on Memorial Day weekend.  Very odd but enjoying it though.  Apologies if this Kelly Toile bag is getting too much exposure.  I only take it out when it is not raining here which is quite rare these days. Have a great weekend everyone !!
> 
> View attachment 3712108


I love your toile K. Makes me consider to get one. how do you find caring for the toile section though?


Icyss said:


> Ms. Black K just chillin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712145


She is lookin good whilst chillin


----------



## brendasetijo

Sundays [emoji1350]


----------



## momasaurus

chkpfbeliever said:


> It is like summer here on Memorial Day weekend.  Very odd but enjoying it though.  Apologies if this Kelly Toile bag is getting too much exposure.  I only take it out when it is not raining here which is quite rare these days. Have a great weekend everyone !!
> 
> View attachment 3712108


Love this! I have a weakness for toile/leather combos.  This is so pretty.


----------



## suziez

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3712447
> 
> Sundays [emoji1350]


Just beautiful


----------



## nana9026

Bringing Miss K out for a relaxing Sunday dinner with parents [emoji4]


----------



## thyme

PurseOnFleek said:


> You pull off all that colour so well!



thank you *PurseOnFleek *


----------



## catsinthebag

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3712452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing Miss K out for a relaxing Sunday dinner with parents [emoji4]



Beautiful Kelly! But what I really want to know is, what's in the orange bag behind it?


----------



## Lucynancy

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3712447
> 
> Sundays [emoji1350]


 
Love you bag!! It's beyond gorgeous. What is the color?


----------



## brendasetijo

Lucynancy said:


> Love you bag!! It's beyond gorgeous. What is the color?



Its Griss T dear


----------



## PursePassionLV

MommyDaze said:


> Nude at the pool
> View attachment 3704926



Are these guys comfortable? I was hesitant to get the black since it gets so hot where I live in the summer. I was worried they would heat up while poolside. Curious to hear any input.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

weekend action


----------



## PursePassionLV

PurseOnFleek said:


> Kelly today for Saturday errands & dinner
> View attachment 3711686
> 
> View attachment 3711685



Perfection! I've been quietly chanting "trench w gold hardware" daily in hopes the H gods will hear me. [emoji4]


----------



## MommyDaze

PursePassionLV said:


> Are these guys comfortable? I was hesitant to get the black since it gets so hot where I live in the summer. I was worried they would heat up while poolside. Curious to hear any input.


I love them.  I wouldn't substitute them as regular sandals to walk around in all day, but they are plenty comfy for the pool/beach. They definitely heat up while poolside (it was 95 that day) so I'd recommend putting them in the shade when you're not wearing them.


----------



## jenayb

audreylita said:


> Lunching at Taboo in Palm Beach with my black croc constance élan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710946



You look gorgeous! 

... bag ain't so bad either. [emoji57]


----------



## jenayb

Happy Sunday everyone. [emoji173]️

Out with hubby and K25. [emoji898]


----------



## periogirl28

On a warm day in our garden. Craie TPM evie and sandals.


----------



## gazalia

MegumiX said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First time taking my new kelly out for action. Going to work with me this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3709371
> 
> View attachment 3709372


Gorgeous!! Which colour is it?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Getting some sun and slurping cocktails during daytime


----------



## cafecreme15

MegumiX said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First time taking my new kelly out for action. Going to work with me this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3709371
> 
> View attachment 3709372


This is one of the most amazing power suits I've ever seen! Love it!


----------



## azukitea

loves said:


> weekend action



love this look and your outfit, the croc lindy looks so effortless and yet so on point!


----------



## jenayb

CrackBerryCream said:


> Getting some sun and slurping cocktails during daytime
> View attachment 3712764



Looks perfect!


----------



## KH8

Finally the sun came out and Miss C had her maiden voyage~


----------



## Nycchick32

I'm new here but your outfit is gorgeous. And the orange jige is my favorite!




peppers90 said:


> View attachment 3691353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hat pics, yesterday's derby party outfit...
> Tohu Bohu and horse scarf ring, rose gold clic Clac, orange Jige
> 
> View attachment 3691352


----------



## Jsusan

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3712447
> 
> Sundays [emoji1350]


its very very beautiful bag, one of my dream bag


----------



## Nanami_S.

Finally have the chance to wear my new Paon strap. Love the color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## gazalia

CrackBerryCream said:


> Getting some sun and slurping cocktails during daytime
> View attachment 3712764


Wow! Absolutely stunning ! Perfect Sunday..


----------



## loves

azukitea said:


> love this look and your outfit, the croc lindy looks so effortless and yet so on point!


thank you , you're too kind


----------



## jenayb

KH8 said:


> Finally the sun came out and Miss C had her maiden voyage~



This is stunning and makes me wish for a Constance so bad!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

PursePassionLV said:


> Perfection! I've been quietly chanting "trench w gold hardware" daily in hopes the H gods will hear me. [emoji4]


I hope they hear you! I will wish to the H gods for you too [emoji173] 


jenaywins said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. [emoji173]️
> 
> Out with hubby and K25. [emoji898]
> 
> View attachment 3712691


The savannah dance twilly is such a pop on that colour it actually works so well!


CrackBerryCream said:


> Getting some sun and slurping cocktails during daytime
> View attachment 3712764


Looks like a fun day in the sun!


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3712692
> 
> 
> On a warm day in our garden. Craie TPM evie and sandals.


This bag goes so well with your out fit. Very  fitting for a warm day


KH8 said:


> Finally the sun came out and Miss C had her maiden voyage~


What a beauty!


----------



## ksuromax

KDE and plisse scarf


----------



## pasha

K32 Toile


----------



## suziez

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3712692
> 
> 
> On a warm day in our garden. Craie TPM evie and sandals.





periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3712692
> 
> 
> On a warm day in our garden. Craie TPM evie and sandals.


Haven't seen the Evie in Craie as a TPM...Love it.


----------



## suziez

CrackBerryCream said:


> Getting some sun and slurping cocktails during daytime
> View attachment 3712764


Please, please what color is this??magnificent


----------



## CrackBerryCream

suziez said:


> Please, please what color is this??magnificent



It's Bleu Paon in Clemence leather. My camera makes it look more blue than it actually is. It's a really intense greenish turquoise, glows in the sun. Like a darker version of lagoon.


----------



## periogirl28

Getting ready for a swim, we have the pool to ourselves. Long weekend in Grasse.


----------



## weibandy

KH8 said:


> Finally the sun came out and Miss C had her maiden voyage~


This is stunning!  Never saw this before in a C.  What is the leather?  It is so lovely.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenaywins said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. [emoji173]️
> 
> Out with hubby and K25. [emoji898]
> 
> View attachment 3712691


 *this little sweety!!!*


----------



## jenayb

periogirl28 said:


> Getting ready for a swim, we have the pool to ourselves. Long weekend in Grasse.



Looks ideal! [emoji173]️


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> Getting ready for a swim, we have the pool to ourselves. Long weekend in Grasse.


love the bathing suit!


----------



## liz_

K28 at grocery store getting hamburger buns


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## KH8

weibandy said:


> This is stunning!  Never saw this before in a C.  What is the leather?  It is so lovely.



Thanks dear~ 
It's butler leather in natural sable GHW
I fell in love at first sight when I saw it on display (not for sale meaning) at my boutique and after dreaming of it for 2 months, I had to fly to Paris to try my luck n here she is! 
I know nth about this leather, no reference at all; all I can say it s awfully buttery and soft!!! Smell lovely!!! Very prone to scratch (probably more fragile than box but light scratch can be smoothed out) while SA said it would develop patina over time 

I bumped into another lady here on tpf who got the dark choco mocha colour!! Equally stunning!! You can go check out here: 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/in-leather-nirvana-with-desired-bags-of-course.965757/

^^ enjoy!


----------



## Luxzenith

Sotd: losange scarf 
Botd: kelly 28 Dalmatian phw
Word: kelly 2 double tour in Barenia 

Took a picture just before settling down at work!


----------



## Alexa67

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714609
> 
> Sotd: losange scarf
> Botd: kelly 28 Dalmatian phw
> Word: kelly 2 double tour in Barenia
> Took a picture just before settling down at work!



Wow Luxzenith, what a bag  she is unbelievable. Really really a breathtaking eye candy


----------



## brendasetijo

Camouflage [emoji134]


----------



## louloulou89

Taking my B for a day out to the office today


----------



## Rami00

C18 in action!


----------



## missD

Miss Kelly looking all proper in my kitchen while I'm in old jeans and a hoodie working...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rami00 said:


> C18 in action!



This blue is gorgeous!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714609
> 
> 
> Sotd: losange scarf
> Botd: kelly 28 Dalmatian phw
> Word: kelly 2 double tour in Barenia
> 
> Took a picture just before settling down at work!


This Dalmatian K is stunning. Up close its so beautiful[emoji175] 


louloulou89 said:


> Taking my B for a day out to the office today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715465


That B is striking! Did she catch everyone's attention?


Rami00 said:


> C18 in action!


Such a beautiful colour... And in that sunlight[emoji295] [emoji7] 


missD said:


> View attachment 3715582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly looking all proper in my kitchen while I'm in old jeans and a hoodie working...


Thats the beauty of these bags they dress you up when you are dressed down


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

missD said:


> View attachment 3715582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly looking all proper in my kitchen while I'm in old jeans and a hoodie working...


I love your kitchen...do you have concrete countertops? Sorry to be off subject!


----------



## missD

Yup! 


NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love your kitchen...do you have concrete countertops? Sorry to be off subject!


----------



## bagnut1

Miss J getting ready for errands.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Off to a meeting down town with B30.


----------



## princessmaggie

Using my mini halzan in gold as a clutch while on holiday alongside my lizard Kelly dog


----------



## bfly

Wearing black gator CDC and belt for today outing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ruedubac

Icyss said:


> Ms. Black K just chillin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712145


haha, my fellow Canadian!
I love how you paired your beautiful bag with the Tim Horton box.
I will post a pic of mine with something patriotic too


----------



## Rami00

Lined up


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rami00 said:


> Lined up


 [emoji465] [emoji1]  love your bags [emoji173]️


----------



## Rami00

PurseOnFleek said:


> [emoji465] [emoji1]  love your bags [emoji173]️


Thank you


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Lined up


You take the most wonderful photos Rami!! What a line up!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MegumiX said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First time taking my new kelly out for action. Going to work with me this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3709371
> 
> View attachment 3709372



I like to pour myself a nice, stiff drink on my way to work, too!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I like to pour myself a nice, stiff drink on my way to work, too!!


I was thinking the same thing but thought I was reading it wrong hahahahahaha


----------



## liz_

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714609
> 
> 
> Sotd: losange scarf
> Botd: kelly 28 Dalmatian phw
> Word: kelly 2 double tour in Barenia
> 
> Took a picture just before settling down at work!



Stunning! Dalmatian


----------



## liz_

Using miss B30 today.


----------



## Tony Yang

Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide and Shark Citypass in Swift


----------



## OrangeGraphite

Tony Yang said:


> View attachment 3717106
> 
> Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide and Shark Citypass in Swift



That bolide is amazing!!!!


----------



## Serva1

Tony Yang said:


> View attachment 3717106
> 
> Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide and Shark Citypass in Swift



Great lifestyle pic and gorgeous bag that is especially cool on a guy [emoji106]


----------



## Alexa67

Rami00 said:


> Lined up


Looks like they have much fun together 
Great collection one for each situation


----------



## brendasetijo

Ready for lunch date [emoji85][emoji8]


----------



## nicole0612

Tony Yang said:


> View attachment 3717106
> 
> Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide and Shark Citypass in Swift



Great photo! I want this citypass!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I like to pour myself a nice, stiff drink on my way to work, too!!



Hahahahahahhaha
I love your sense of humor
All in good fun


----------



## nicole0612

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3717376
> 
> Ready for lunch date [emoji85][emoji8]



Stunning as always


----------



## DR2014

Rami00 said:


> C18 in action!


I love it!  And it makes your diamond look blue, gorgeous!


----------



## DR2014

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I like to pour myself a nice, stiff drink on my way to work, too!!


Best idea I've heard all week!!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> You take the most wonderful photos Rami!! What a line up!


thank you so much @hclubfan It's been a while, I hope you are well.


----------



## Rami00

Alexa67 said:


> Looks like they have much fun together
> Great collection one for each situation


hehe! Thank you. Happy Friday


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

It's my birthday today! Each June 2 I #wearOrange in honor of national gun violence awareness day... and there's no better orange than Hermés!
My one and only graffiti twilly...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Tony Yang said:


> View attachment 3717106
> 
> Ebene Barenia Shark Bolide and Shark Citypass in Swift


I love how you captured them both in this pic. Talented!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Using Ms K to finish up business for the working week. My new Feu Calvi peeking through waiting at post office


----------



## allanrvj

PurseOnFleek said:


> Using Ms K to finish up business for the working week. My new Feu Calvi peeking through waiting at post office
> View attachment 3717669
> View attachment 3717670


My favourite Kelly!


----------



## Ang-Lin

K32 clem gris tourtrelle and a twilly that works with both this and my crevette Jypsiere (quite a feat to find one that works with both!) - taken on my way back home from London a few weeks back.


----------



## Ang-Lin

And while we're at it - the three B35 sisters sans twilly from the collection: gris tourtrelle (clem); blue agate (epsom) and orange (togo)


----------



## Meowwu

Farandole 120 and chains d'ancre bracelet.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's my birthday today! Each June 2 I #wearOrange in honor of national gun violence awareness day... and there's no better orange than Hermés!
> My one and only graffiti twilly...
> 
> View attachment 3717656


HAPPY B-DAY !!!  You look so cheerful in your silk !!  Enjoy your celebration.


----------



## Livia1

Ang-Lin said:


> K32 clem gris tourtrelle and a twilly that works with both this and my crevette Jypsiere (quite a feat to find one that works with both!) - taken on my way back home from London a few weeks back.


Loveee the Dr. Martens and Hermes combo!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## crisbac

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's my birthday today! Each June 2 I #wearOrange in honor of national gun violence awareness day... and there's no better orange than Hermés!
> My one and only graffiti twilly...
> 
> View attachment 3717656


Happy birthday, BalenciagaKitte!  So true, there's no better orange than Hermès!


----------



## Rami00

DR2014 said:


> I love it!  And it makes your diamond look blue, gorgeous!


Thank you! I still can't believe it's mine...so worth the wait and seems like I admire it more.


----------



## Rami00

Ang-Lin said:


> And while we're at it - the three B35 sisters sans twilly from the collection: gris tourtrelle (clem); blue agate (epsom) and orange (togo)


Beautiful line up!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful line up!


thank you so much - can't take credit for how pretty these babies are, though!


----------



## Creammia

PurseOnFleek said:


> Using Ms K to finish up business for the working week. My new Feu Calvi peeking through waiting at post office
> View attachment 3717669
> View attachment 3717670


Luv this color so much is this the trench ? Perfect to use for summer


----------



## audreylita

The prodigal daughter, on her way to the groomers, sitting w
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ith my first Hermes purchase ever, a 35 cm birkin in vermillion togo with PHW.  Bag circa quite a few years ago.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Livia1 said:


> Loveee the Dr. Martens and Hermes combo!



Ha, thanks! Most ppl who saw that pic made that comment about Dr. Martens - best pair for air travel... they've been everywhere with me!


----------



## Alexa67

Ang-Lin said:


> K32 clem gris tourtrelle and a twilly that works with both this and my crevette Jypsiere (quite a feat to find one that works with both!) - taken on my way back home from London a few weeks back.


Truly a fun pic with a wonderful Kelly   
Woe your Birkins makes me speechless


----------



## Alexa67

audreylita said:


> The prodigal daughter, on her way to the groomers, sitting w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ith my first Hermes purchase ever, a 35 cm birkin in vermillion togo with PHW.  Bag circa quite a few years ago.


Your Birkin is fantastic and she looks like new, but.....
I want your puppy, she looks so lovely. The best is how interested she looks in the camera


----------



## meridian

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's my birthday today! Each June 2 I #wearOrange in honor of national gun violence awareness day... and there's no better orange than Hermés!
> My one and only graffiti twilly...
> 
> View attachment 3717656



Great pic, great cause! Happy Birthday!![emoji323][emoji322]


----------



## thyme

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's my birthday today! Each June 2 I #wearOrange in honor of national gun violence awareness day... and there's no better orange than Hermés!
> My one and only graffiti twilly...



happy birthday!


----------



## thyme

PurseOnFleek said:


> Using Ms K to finish up business for the working week. My new Feu Calvi peeking through waiting at post office



fabulous to see Ms K being used all the time!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Creammia said:


> Luv this color so much is this the trench ? Perfect to use for summer


Yep trench [emoji5]  i use her summer or winter.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chincac said:


> fabulous to see Ms K being used all the time!


Thankyou[emoji4]  with a 6month old its easiest with the kelly to be handsfree but i must admit I prefer my B30 due to capacity[emoji51]


----------



## EmileH

My work outfit today. Raisin Kelly, tapis Persans moussie, Hermes jewelry


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

crisbac said:


> Happy birthday, BalenciagaKitte!  So true, there's no better orange than Hermès!


Aw thank you!!! xoxo


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

chincac said:


> happy birthday!


Thank  you!!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

meridian said:


> Great pic, great cause! Happy Birthday!![emoji323][emoji322]


Thank you Meridian!!! So far so good!


----------



## Hermes Only

If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert. 
Have A Great Summer


----------



## cavluv

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer



Omg this made my whole summer!! Hermes emergencies could pop up at any time and we know who to call for resuscitation!


----------



## weibandy

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer


This is absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My work outfit today. Raisin Kelly, tapis Persans moussie, Hermes jewelry
> 
> View attachment 3718242



What a perfect match! You look beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer



Hahahahahahha
This is The. Best. Photo. Ever.


----------



## chanelbaby26

cavluv said:


> Omg this made my whole summer!! Hermes emergencies could pop up at any time and we know who to call for resuscitation!


Yes! Good to know I'm covered for any H emergencies ....but where's Kellywatch pictures? Hehehe! lol Love ur post and SO Hermesonly ...


----------



## Hermes Only

chanelbaby26 said:


> Yes! Good to know I'm covered for any H emergencies ....but where's Kellywatch pictures? Hehehe! lol Love ur post and SO Hermesonly ...





nicole0612 said:


> Hahahahahahha
> This is The. Best. Photo. Ever.





weibandy said:


> This is absolutely fantastic!!





weibandy said:


> This is absolutely fantastic!!





cavluv said:


> Omg this made my whole summer!! Hermes emergencies could pop up at any time and we know who to call for resuscitation!



Thanks for your lovely words and compliments .. we need some humor these days and I appreciate it.. hugs and hermes kisses


----------



## Croisette7

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer


What a beautiful beachboy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer


* This is why I loooooooove you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxox SOOOOO hilariously creative, bold and takes life by the horns!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> The prodigal daughter, on her way to the groomers, sitting w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ith my first Hermes purchase ever, a 35 cm birkin in vermillion togo with PHW.  Bag circa quite a few years ago.


What a cutie pie and the Birkin is lovely!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My work outfit today. Raisin Kelly, tapis Persans moussie, Hermes jewelry
> 
> View attachment 3718242


Stunningly classic!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's my birthday today! Each June 2 I #wearOrange in honor of national gun violence awareness day... and there's no better orange than Hermés!
> My one and only graffiti twilly...
> 
> View attachment 3717656


Happy belated birthday!


Ang-Lin said:


> And while we're at it - the three B35 sisters sans twilly from the collection: gris tourtrelle (clem); blue agate (epsom) and orange (togo)


What a beautiful line up of birkins. Love all the colours


audreylita said:


> The prodigal daughter, on her way to the groomers, sitting w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ith my first Hermes purchase ever, a 35 cm birkin in vermillion togo with PHW.  Bag circa quite a few years ago.


Aw what an adorable fur daughter and the bag is a gem too[emoji4] 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> My work outfit today. Raisin Kelly, tapis Persans moussie, Hermes jewelry
> 
> View attachment 3718242


Stunning work outfit 


Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer


Bahahaha hilarious! Love this pic shall it live on forever in TPF hall of photos!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagnut1

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer



That. Is. Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## thyme

OOTD with purchase of the day


----------



## Powder Puff

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer


i concur with rest - absolutely the best post ever! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> OOTD with purchase of the day
> View attachment 3718947



This style dress is perfect for you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My H store in action & K28. Little did i know my SA had a suprise for me too. Going to do a little tPF reveal tomorrow as i am too exhausted tonight.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> This style dress is perfect for you!



Thank you  ￼and yes I seem to be collecting them now


----------



## may3545

Raisin birkin 35, H belt, fuschia CDC


----------



## MSO13

someone kindly complimented my bracelet stack at spin class today, I never take them off except to clean which I should do this weekend. One from my dad, one from my DH and our cats and two that I worked my @ss off for [emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

C18 In bleu Izmir!


----------



## Prada Prince

Paddock and Rodeo charms on my Goyard...


----------



## lynne_ross

PurseOnFleek said:


> My H store in action & K28. Little did i know my SA had a suprise for me too. Going to do a little tPF reveal tomorrow as i am too exhausted tonight.
> View attachment 3718977
> 
> View attachment 3718978



I love how much you use your Kelly! I have a trench Kelly too but have not used in a year...how do you find matching it with colours and does it work with Chanel beige (tempted to get a beige ballets seeing this pic!)?


----------



## nicole0612

Prada Prince said:


> Paddock and Rodeo charms on my Goyard...
> 
> View attachment 3719076



I LOVE your sandals!


----------



## Prada Prince

nicole0612 said:


> I LOVE your sandals!



Thank you!


----------



## Lilian Hui

Finally took this girl out with me again to run a few errands here in Hong Kong...
B30 Ostrich Blue Roi 




Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MrsOwen3 said:


> someone kindly complimented my bracelet stack at spin class today, I never take them off except to clean which I should do this weekend. One from my dad, one from my DH and our cats and two that I worked my @ss off for [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3719033



Those are some of my favorite iconic bracelets and are wonderful stacked.  

It's very sweet that your kitties buy you presents.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MSO13

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Those are some of my favorite iconic bracelets and are wonderful stacked.
> 
> It's very sweet that your kitties buy you presents.



Thank you, the cats listen well to my wishlist and relay it to DH. They did a good job for my 40th!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Taking JPG B to see Celine!!!


----------



## bfly

BalenciagaKitte said:


> It's my birthday today! Each June 2 I #wearOrange in honor of national gun violence awareness day... and there's no better orange than Hermés!
> My one and only graffiti twilly...
> 
> View attachment 3717656



Happy birthday. Love the twilly.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

K28 Black PHW along with Craie RGHW CDC. Meeting a dear friend for dinner.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

lynne_ross said:


> I love how much you use your Kelly! I have a trench Kelly too but have not used in a year...how do you find matching it with colours and does it work with Chanel beige (tempted to get a beige ballets seeing this pic!)?


Honestly i find my Trench kelly goes with absolutely everything haha i have wore her with even casual outfits; leggings ovation sandals and a long camo shirt & Superstars leggings and a long knit. When i walked in to the H store my SA as soon as she seen me with my Kelly and beige Chanel mules she said "wow you look great! So Très Chic!"  So definitely highly recommend the beige Chanel flats!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Lilian Hui said:


> Finally took this girl out with me again to run a few errands here in Hong Kong...
> B30 Ostrich Blue Roi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji813]


Love this colour in birdie leather!


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> K28 Black PHW along with Craie RGHW CDC. Meeting a dear friend for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3719432


What a beautiful outfit! Love how you added those pops of colour with a neutral black bag!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Lilian Hui said:


> Finally took this girl out with me again to run a few errands here in Hong Kong...
> B30 Ostrich Blue Roi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



This birdie is beautiful!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My new avatar in full size: Bleu Paon B35 at the poolside of W Barcelona. The colour fits so well


----------



## suziez

MrsOwen3 said:


> someone kindly complimented my bracelet stack at spin class today, I never take them off except to clean which I should do this weekend. One from my dad, one from my DH and our cats and two that I worked my @ss off for [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3719033


First let me say that I love that you spin.  Has to be the hardest class I have ever taken in my many, many years of exercising.  While I love your stack I really love that you worked for them.  i too work for all my stuff and I admire those who save, work hard and really enjoy their Hermes purchases.  haven't seen a lot of modeling pics from you lately.  keep it up


----------



## suziez

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> K28 Black PHW along with Craie RGHW CDC. Meeting a dear friend for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3719432


you look beautiful


----------



## Rhl2987

Took Kelly out for her first dinner date last night. It finally feels like summer!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MrsOwen3 said:


> someone kindly complimented my bracelet stack at spin class today, I never take them off except to clean which I should do this weekend. One from my dad, one from my DH and our cats and two that I worked my @ss off for [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3719033


Great set of bracelets


----------



## leuleu

CrackBerryCream said:


> My new avatar in full size: Bleu Paon B35 at the poolside of W Barcelona. The colour fits so well
> View attachment 3719630


Oh my god ! Lucky you. Enjoy and drink a Pina Colada for me


----------



## PursePassionLV

liz_ said:


> Using miss B30 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716999



Beautiful B so classy


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> someone kindly complimented my bracelet stack at spin class today, I never take them off except to clean which I should do this weekend. One from my dad, one from my DH and our cats and two that I worked my @ss off for [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3719033


I love your bracelets, and it's so lovely that each one has a special memory for you (those are always my favorite pieces too).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## missD

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> K28 Black PHW along with Craie RGHW CDC. Meeting a dear friend for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3719432



Great look! Were you on authenticforum? I remembered you having a more edgy style back then!


----------



## Icyss

Ms. B[emoji7]


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Babe, you crack me up!  Such a seriously awesome pic.  I love it!



Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

missD said:


> Great look! Were you on authenticforum? I remembered you having a more edgy style back then!



Yes I was! Wow, that was such a long time ago!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

bfly said:


> Happy birthday. Love the twilly.


Thank you! Graffiti is just my style!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Rhl2987 said:


> Took Kelly out for her first dinner date last night. It finally feels like summer!


Your dress is gorgeous! Amazing outfit!


----------



## azukitea

Prada Prince said:


> Paddock and Rodeo charms on my Goyard...
> 
> View attachment 3719076


love how u match the green paddock with your green goyard and shoes  prefection


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CrackBerryCream said:


> My new avatar in full size: Bleu Paon B35 at the poolside of W Barcelona. The colour fits so well [emoji3]
> View attachment 3719630


Such a stunning colour i love it!


Rhl2987 said:


> Took Kelly out for her first dinner date last night. It finally feels like summer!


Bag twins[emoji16]  love how you wear her she suits you well


Icyss said:


> Ms. B[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720076


Beautiful eye candy!


----------



## cottoncandy101

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 3690169
> 
> 
> Malachite [emoji172]


omg so pretty  lucky u


----------



## atelierforward

Rhl2987 said:


> Took Kelly out for her first dinner date last night. It finally feels like summer!


Your K looks fabulous! Where did you find that dress? So sporty chic!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Playing with my new B25 rose azalee


----------



## Rhl2987

atelierforward said:


> Your K looks fabulous! Where did you find that dress? So sporty chic!!


Thank you love!! It's Rag and Bone! One of my faves for sporty, around town looks.


----------



## allanrvj

Don't know where to post this and I don't know who this is, I just saw it on thebirkinfairy's instagram. So I guess it's someone's H in action


----------



## Meta

Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 en route to Paris on the Eurostar last month



Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 at lunch with Cheval Sur Mon Carre



SO Kelly 25 at cafe for some hot chocolate and pastry


----------



## dgie

weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 en route to Paris on the Eurostar last month
> View attachment 3721095
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 at lunch with Cheval Sur Mon Carre
> View attachment 3721094
> 
> 
> SO Kelly 25 at cafe for some hot chocolate and pastry
> View attachment 3721096



I love the straps on your Kellys!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MAGJES

CrackBerryCream said:


> My new avatar in full size: Bleu Paon B35 at the poolside of W Barcelona. The colour fits so well
> View attachment 3719630


My heart just skipped a beat. That is a lovely B!!


----------



## ANN-11

At the zoo.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> Getting ready for a swim, we have the pool to ourselves. Long weekend in Grasse.



Lovely. That swimming costume is beautiful.


----------



## ksuromax

Silk Scarf and KDE


----------



## Nahreen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My work outfit today. Raisin Kelly, tapis Persans moussie, Hermes jewelry
> 
> View attachment 3718242



You look lovely Pocketbook.


----------



## Nahreen

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer



Hilarious. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Nahreen

MrsOwen3 said:


> someone kindly complimented my bracelet stack at spin class today, I never take them off except to clean which I should do this weekend. One from my dad, one from my DH and our cats and two that I worked my @ss off for [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3719033



Amazing stack MrsO.


----------



## Nahreen

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> K28 Black PHW along with Craie RGHW CDC. Meeting a dear friend for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3719432



Looking great.


----------



## Nahreen

CrackBerryCream said:


> My new avatar in full size: Bleu Paon B35 at the poolside of W Barcelona. The colour fits so well
> View attachment 3719630



Absolutely lovely photo.


----------



## Meta

dgie said:


> I love the straps on your Kellys!!


Thank you!


----------



## liz_

At the mall over the weekend with Miss k28


----------



## DR2014

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Your dress is gorgeous! Amazing outfit!


I agree!!


----------



## bfly

Yesterday shopping with a friend of mine. Had a good time at Hermes boutique with very nice SA.





Trying CDC with rghw, not really making my heart singing as I prefer the ghw, so I passed. My SA was nice enough to allow me taking pictures so I can think about it in case I change my mind.




Went home with just the oran sandals.


----------



## Luv n bags

On my way to the shopping center


----------



## Hermezzy

CrackBerryCream said:


> My new avatar in full size: Bleu Paon B35 at the poolside of W Barcelona. The colour fits so well
> View attachment 3719630


stunningly gorgeous---just radiant!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fromparis

At the HermèsMatic party last night in Paris with Hermès dress and bag of course  !


----------



## nicole0612

tigertrixie said:


> On my way to the shopping center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722253



This is a show stopper. Wow.


----------



## nicole0612

fromparis said:


> At the HermèsMatic party last night in Paris with Hermès dress and bag of course  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722402



Very cute! I am nervous for your Kelly though! Better in the mouth of a man than another animal I suppose.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

MegumiX said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First time taking my new kelly out for action. Going to work with me this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3709371
> 
> View attachment 3709372


love it so pretty


----------



## Prada_Princess

fromparis said:


> At the HermèsMatic party last night in Paris with Hermès dress and bag of course  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722402


What a bag!!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

fromparis said:


> At the HermèsMatic party last night in Paris with Hermès dress and bag of course  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722402


Reminds me of this !! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## louloulou89

Not really in action but thought you'd all appreciate the lovely bags that were in the Dubai mall today.


----------



## starprism_7

louloulou89 said:


> Not really in action but thought you'd all appreciate the lovely bags that were in the Dubai mall today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722995


Thats quite a lot of bags! Are these for sale or display only ? Last time i visited dubai mall they had this small pop up store which has very2 limited stock for everything. Is this the new store at the new building already open? Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Luxzenith

starprism_7 said:


> Thats quite a lot of bags! Are these for sale or display only ? Last time i visited dubai mall they had this small pop up store which has very2 limited stock for everything. Is this the new store at the new building already open? Thanks for sharing with us.



Wow!! Lindy rose azalee on display!  Get me on a flight over!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Couldn't NOT take a photo in this cute cafe in Korea!


----------



## CClovesbags

It's been awhile she has seen the daylight [emoji4]


----------



## fromparis

nicole0612 said:


> Very cute! I am nervous for your Kelly though! Better in the mouth of a man than another animal I suppose.


Merci  the Kelly is fine  !!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Finally debuting this rouge vif 18 constance in tadelakt 

Am slightly nervous over this leather.. hope I won't scratch it so much!!


----------



## bagalogist

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3723591
> View attachment 3723592
> 
> 
> Finally debuting this rouge vif 18 constance in tadelakt
> 
> Am slightly nervous over this leather.. hope I won't scratch it so much!!


Beautiful red, especially with GHW. Congratulations


----------



## momasaurus

fromparis said:


> At the HermèsMatic party last night in Paris with Hermès dress and bag of course  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722402


Cute picture!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LVGLITTER

weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 en route to Paris on the Eurostar last month
> View attachment 3721095
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 at lunch with Cheval Sur Mon Carre
> View attachment 3721094
> 
> 
> SO Kelly 25 at cafe for some hot chocolate and pastry
> View attachment 3721096


Love those straps!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

How cute are those cushions!! Their colours match my Dans un jardin anglias twillys perfectly . Also if you look closer, there is an a Gold Evelyn (PM I believe) on the other end.   

Pic taking from my IG


----------



## PurseOnFleek

liz_ said:


> At the mall over the weekend with Miss k28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721644


#leggoals [emoji12] 


bfly said:


> Yesterday shopping with a friend of mine. Had a good time at Hermes boutique with very nice SA.
> View attachment 3722118
> View attachment 3722119
> View attachment 3722121
> 
> 
> Trying CDC with rghw, not really making my heart singing as I prefer the ghw, so I passed. My SA was nice enough to allow me taking pictures so I can think about it in case I change my mind.
> View attachment 3722122
> View attachment 3722123
> 
> 
> Went home with just the oran sandals.
> View attachment 3722120


Personally i love RGHW from H and i think that looks stunning on you. I also find RGHW is easy to mix with other metals i.e. gold / silver . But you have to buy what makes your heart sing of course[emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

louloulou89 said:


> Not really in action but thought you'd all appreciate the lovely bags that were in the Dubai mall today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722995


Great pic thanks for sharing[emoji4] 


LovingTheOrange said:


> Couldn't NOT take a photo in this cute cafe in Korea!


The bag suits well with the decor [emoji16] 


CClovesbags said:


> It's been awhile she has seen the daylight [emoji4]
> View attachment 3723365


Im lusting for a Gold B if i cannot get a B or K in Gris M. She is a beauty you should use her more[emoji12] 


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3723591
> View attachment 3723592
> 
> 
> Finally debuting this rouge vif 18 constance in tadelakt
> 
> Am slightly nervous over this leather.. hope I won't scratch it so much!!


You wear her well! Congrats[emoji323] 


Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> How cute are those cushions!! Their colours match my Dans un jardin anglias twillys perfectly . Also if you look closer, there is an a Gold Evelyn (PM I believe) on the other end.
> 
> Pic taking from my IG
> View attachment 3723847


Looks like a Eve [emoji41]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Newbie B25 Rose Azalee out shopping[emoji6]


----------



## Meta

LVGLITTER said:


> Love those straps!!


Thank you!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3723591
> View attachment 3723592
> 
> 
> Finally debuting this rouge vif 18 constance in tadelakt
> 
> Am slightly nervous over this leather.. hope I won't scratch it so much!!


Your bag is so beautiful, your outfit too.


----------



## Rhl2987

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> How cute are those cushions!! Their colours match my Dans un jardin anglias twillys perfectly . Also if you look closer, there is an a Gold Evelyn (PM I believe) on the other end.
> 
> Pic taking from my IG
> View attachment 3723847


Love your bag and all of the bright colors! Such a summery shot


----------



## Rhl2987

PurseOnFleek said:


> Newbie B25 Rose Azalee out shopping[emoji6]
> View attachment 3723873
> View attachment 3723874
> View attachment 3723875


Look at your new baby!!! Such a beauty


----------



## bfly

PurseOnFleek said:


> Newbie B25 Rose Azalee out shopping[emoji6]
> View attachment 3723873
> View attachment 3723874
> View attachment 3723875



Rose Azalee is such a perfect pink. Looking good.


----------



## bfly

PurseOnFleek said:


> #leggoals [emoji12]
> 
> Personally i love RGHW from H and i think that looks stunning on you. I also find RGHW is easy to mix with other metals i.e. gold / silver . But you have to buy what makes your heart sing of course[emoji106]



Thank you dear, both my friend and SA kept telling me it looked good on me but my heart still craving for ghw. Oh well.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your bag and all of the bright colors! Such a summery shot


Thank you dear


----------



## scndlslv

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer


You're such a mess!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rhl2987 said:


> Look at your new baby!!! Such a beauty





bfly said:


> Rose Azalee is such a perfect pink. Looking good.


Thankyou both for your kind words!


----------



## peachieD

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3723591
> View attachment 3723592
> 
> 
> Finally debuting this rouge vif 18 constance in tadelakt
> 
> Am slightly nervous over this leather.. hope I won't scratch it so much!!


This size is on the top of my wishlist [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peachieD

PurseOnFleek said:


> Newbie B25 Rose Azalee out shopping[emoji6]
> View attachment 3723873
> View attachment 3723874
> View attachment 3723875


Gorgeous bag! Congrats hun![emoji7]


----------



## iamyumi

Vintage medor watch in action


----------



## sanmi

Casual day out..


----------



## mi.kay

Out today with my picotin 22 (again) - I can't help it, it's a great bag!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

peachieD said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congrats hun![emoji7]


Thankyou![emoji175] 


mi.kay said:


> Out today with my picotin 22 (again) - I can't help it, it's a great bag!


The Pico is a great bag so I don't blame you for wanting to use it often[emoji4]


----------



## Tonimichelle

mi.kay said:


> Out today with my picotin 22 (again) - I can't help it, it's a great bag!


It looks gorgeous


----------



## azukitea

mi.kay said:


> Out today with my picotin 22 (again) - I can't help it, it's a great bag!


nice pico and great size

i have been debating if i should get 18 or 22  , but seeing ur pic i am leaning more to 22 now


----------



## jenayb

K32 out to lunch with hubby. [emoji177] I love the contrast interior and stitching on this. 

I was about to type "brunch" but realized it's two in the afternoon! Oh well. [emoji39][emoji849]


----------



## mi.kay

azukitea said:


> nice pico and great size
> 
> i have been debating if i should get 18 or 22  , but seeing ur pic i am leaning more to 22 now



For reference, I'm only 4ft9


----------



## bfly

Going to dinner wearing my ombre CDC and oran sandals. Happy weekend folks.


----------



## thyme

Hot weekend in Paris shopping and watching tennis


----------



## meowmeow94

Had brunch with DBF with this cute Birkin. 
He always take the photos


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Today, I'm out with my bolide bag and wear a Kelly double tour watch.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chincac said:


> Hot weekend in Paris shopping and watching tennis [emoji3]
> View attachment 3727423


These rtw shift dresses suit you well! Also that is French open you watching? Is that clay dusty as a spectator?


----------



## Notorious Pink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> K28 Black PHW along with Craie RGHW CDC. Meeting a dear friend for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 3719432



You look gorgeous! Love the outfit. I have been wary of the magic vintage pendant due to length but it looks perfect on you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

meowmeow94 said:


> Had brunch with DBF with this cute Birkin.
> He always take the photos



Fabulous pic! You look beautiful. [emoji254] Love the dress.


----------



## cavalla

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer



 You're hilarious!!!!


----------



## cavalla

tigertrixie said:


> On my way to the shopping center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722253



What color is this?


----------



## Luxzenith

Just shared in the other thread, my new to me framboise colour, chèvre leather, Kelly 25. Really hassle free leather, and lovely shade of pink! 

Today's first day out and she handles well with my kids!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Just came back from Europe and took this baby with me. B35 blue agate Epsom (fuzzy slippers not included).


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3727704
> View attachment 3727705
> 
> View attachment 3727706
> 
> 
> Just shared in the other thread, my new to me framboise colour, chèvre leather, Kelly 25. Really hassle free leather, and lovely shade of pink!
> 
> Today's first day out and she handles well with my kids!


Very beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mi.kay said:


> Out today with my picotin 22 (again) - I can't help it, it's a great bag!


 You and me both, I use Picotin 18 as an everyday bag. Just the best for around town. Love yours!


----------



## lulilu

Chincac, that dress is perfect on you!  And I love the Moynet bag -- great with the dress.

(I lost the quote somehow)


----------



## Sappho

Hermes Only said:


> If you ever need to get rescued this Summer, I'll be there for you .. Nothin On But My Red Speedo and My B40 SO Feu/Colvert.
> Have A Great Summer



Yes!! You are fabulously hilarious!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3727704
> View attachment 3727705
> 
> View attachment 3727706
> 
> 
> Just shared in the other thread, my new to me framboise colour, chèvre leather, Kelly 25. Really hassle free leather, and lovely shade of pink!
> 
> Today's first day out and she handles well with my kids!



I love the Kelly, but also have to ask, who makes your shirt? I love it!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3727704
> View attachment 3727705
> 
> View attachment 3727706
> 
> 
> Just shared in the other thread, my new to me framboise colour, chèvre leather, Kelly 25. Really hassle free leather, and lovely shade of pink!
> 
> Today's first day out and she handles well with my kids!


Love your new bag! She suits you very well too!


----------



## Rami00

White and Goldie combo


----------



## azukitea

mi.kay said:


> For reference, I'm only 4ft9


looks good on you, i am taller so it should be okay too


----------



## bfly

chincac said:


> Hot weekend in Paris shopping and watching tennis
> View attachment 3727423



Lovely dress.


----------



## cafecreme15

What stunning in action pictures from everyone today! Keep 'em coming! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Icyss

Play time with Rose Azalee & Rose Sakura[emoji7]


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BBC said:


> You look gorgeous! Love the outfit. I have been wary of the magic vintage pendant due to length but it looks perfect on you.



Don't be wary BBC! It's such a versatile piece! I'm wearing it on the jump ring here which makes the length manageable for someone a bit vertically challenged like myself.


----------



## LadyCupid

This is not really "my" Hermes in action but I thought I needed to post this to share.


----------



## thyme

PurseOnFleek said:


> These rtw shift dresses suit you well! Also that is French open you watching? Is that clay dusty as a spectator?



thank you *PurseOnFleek*   i prefer the H silks as rtw than scarves! yes it is the French Open. the clay is not dusty at all even in strong winds so no worries there. they actually wet the clay in between sets. 



lulilu said:


> Chincac, that dress is perfect on you!  And I love the Moynet bag -- great with the dress.
> 
> (I lost the quote somehow)



*lulilu, *ahhh you spotted the Moynat and thank you 



bfly said:


> Lovely dress.



thank you *bfly*


----------



## Notorious Pink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Don't be wary BBC! It's such a versatile piece! I'm wearing it on the jump ring here which makes the length manageable for someone a bit vertically challenged like myself.



I'm not tall either and that was a concern for me....It looks really great!


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> This is not really "my" Hermes in action but I thought I needed to post this to share.
> 
> View attachment 3727953



This is AWESOME!!! Is it RTW?


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> This is AWESOME!!! Is it RTW?


I am wondering if it is a RTW or custom made. Curious as well


----------



## PurseOnFleek

yodaling1 said:


> This is not really "my" Hermes in action but I thought I needed to post this to share.
> 
> View attachment 3727953


So cool!


----------



## meowmeow94

BBC said:


> Fabulous pic! You look beautiful. [emoji254] Love the dress.



Thank you. You're so sweet!


----------



## itsmree

pasha said:


> Out and about with K28 last Friday evening.
> 
> View attachment 3705758


can i ask what pants you are wearing? so cute!!


----------



## chanelious

View attachment 3728781

My ootd , B25 trench GHW


----------



## Luxzenith

catsinthebag said:


> I love the Kelly, but also have to ask, who makes your shirt? I love it!



Thanks! Noticed your nickname so you must have an affection for kitties?? I bought this randomly in a shopping mall In MALAYSIA..I was hitting the arcades with my kids and this kitty kept beckoning to me from across the shops, so I reckon I gotta bring it home and try this style!


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love your new bag! She suits you very well too!



Thanks my dear! I am too petite


----------



## Luxzenith

Ang-Lin said:


> Just came back from Europe and took this baby with me. B35 blue agate Epsom (fuzzy slippers not included).



It looks almost blue electric from my screen from the first picture!! A great neutral shade!! I love it in ghw!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Luxzenith said:


> It looks almost blue electric from my screen from the first picture!! A great neutral shade!! I love it in ghw!



I think it's the lighting and everything else. I did have to doctor the picture a little to brighten it, and it may have messed up with the coloring .  But THANK YOU! My SA surprised me during one of my recent visits to the store this year


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## catsinthebag

Luxzenith said:


> Thanks! Noticed your nickname so you must have an affection for kitties?? I bought this randomly in a shopping mall In MALAYSIA..I was hitting the arcades with my kids and this kitty kept beckoning to me from across the shops, so I reckon I gotta bring it home and try this style!



Yes, I love animals in general but work with cats at an animal shelter. This shirt would have been beckoning to me as well!


----------



## pasha

itsmree said:


> can i ask what pants you are wearing? so cute!!



Hi, they're from Tom Ford, several seasons ago.


----------



## LQYB

chincac said:


> Hot weekend in Paris shopping and watching tennis
> View attachment 3727423


i was there the first week...love Roland Garros


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LQYB said:


> i was there the first week...love Roland Garros


*LQYB - *how are you ? I haven't seen you here in ages.  Missing all the old timers.  Don't be a stranger !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chanelious said:


> View attachment 3728781
> 
> My ootd , B25 trench GHW


Your B25 in Trench is too cute !!


----------



## louloulou89

Waiting at the airport


----------



## thyme

LQYB said:


> i was there the first week...love Roland Garros



LQYB, I have missed your action shots! Good to see you here.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chanelious said:


> View attachment 3728781
> 
> My ootd , B25 trench GHW


Love the outfit and that trench b25 is beautiful!


Luxzenith said:


> Thanks my dear! I am too petite


Petite is a good thing [emoji4]  i am petite too but obvious curvy [emoji30] loosing baby weight is so hard[emoji24] 


louloulou89 said:


> Waiting at the airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729416


B30 perfect companion imo. Holds all that you need without being too heavy[emoji173]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Winter now in AU so have been using my noir b30 past few days


----------



## liz_

Miss B accompanied me to my Doctors appointment


----------



## CClovesbags

The pony is out for some fresh air


----------



## juzluvpink

My 2 latest acquisitions.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Casual hang out time with my son, taking Picotin along...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

On me today is a lizard Charnerie bracelet and matching blue horn pendant.  Happy Hump day everyone !!


----------



## doves75

No wonder she grew to size 40, she likes to eat my doughnuts [emoji507]. [emoji23][emoji23]

View attachment 3731284


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagloverismeme

My latest addition Rose jaipur clemence L30, first time bringing her out


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Taking Etain out today. Poor girl has been neglected recently due to my kelly craziness!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

My Kelly and I are enjoying a lovely break in Paris


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sorry, not sure why that appeared twice!


----------



## ksuromax

Wearing my scarf as a top


----------



## dgie

Getting my hair blown out and staring at this bag that I love!


----------



## peppers90

Forever 21 romper with Hermes Himalayan, Horn pendant and Krystal sandals.


----------



## Folledesac

Rose azalée jige, ring and bracelet from h also ! Thanks for  letting me share ...


----------



## Perfect Day

peppers90 said:


> Forever 21 romper with Hermes Himalayan, Horn pendant and Krystal sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3732492


Gorgeous. I have just been reading your blog - love it.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

dgie said:


> Getting my hair blown out and staring at this bag that I love!


I would star too! She is beautiful. The colour is Gris Perle?? 


peppers90 said:


> Forever 21 romper with Hermes Himalayan, Horn pendant and Krystal sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3732492


Wowza! Looking good! And that Hima birkin is TDF [emoji7] 


Folledesac said:


> Rose azalée jige, ring and bracelet from h also ! Thanks for  letting me share ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732918


Love rose azalee ~ the ring is unique have not seen that before and that bracelet looks so awesome i cant see it properly in that pic but i can make out that it has horses. So cool. I will have to suss out this enamel bracelet in store, only problem i have is i like bracelets to be a tight firm fit i hate clanking and bracelets that jiggle when you move your wrist[emoji34]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

peppers90 said:


> Forever 21 romper with Hermes Himalayan, Horn pendant and Krystal sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3732492



Beautiful outfit! Looks like you are ready for summer!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Poor DH. We were at a stop light last night and I turned and looked at him, saying "You match my Twillies!!!" Plopped the bag in his lap and snapped this pic. 

DH is very patient with me.....[emoji2][emoji177]


----------



## crisbac

BBC said:


> Poor DH. We were at a stop light last night and I turned and looked at him, saying "You match my Twillies!!!" Plopped the bag in his lap and snapped this pic.
> 
> DH is very patient with me.....[emoji2][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3733201


 Great pic! DH is very patient with me, too!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Crevette Jypsiere (and a twilly in lieu of half of the leather strap) for a Friday.


----------



## Luxzenith

BBC said:


> Poor DH. We were at a stop light last night and I turned and looked at him, saying "You match my Twillies!!!" Plopped the bag in his lap and snapped this pic.
> 
> DH is very patient with me.....[emoji2][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3733201



I burst out laughing at this post!! Thanks [emoji120] for brightening up my night! [emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

My little contribution for today: My picotin 18 vintage black dalmation hard at work with me today! I needed all the horseshoe charm in my work today!


----------



## Folledesac

PurseOnFleek said:


> I would star too! She is beautiful. The colour is Gris Perle??
> 
> Wowza! Looking good! And that Hima birkin is TDF [emoji7]
> 
> Love rose azalee ~ the ring is unique have not seen that before and that bracelet looks so awesome i cant see it properly in that pic but i can make out that it has horses. So cool. I will have to suss out this enamel bracelet in store, only problem i have is i like bracelets to be a tight firm fit i hate clanking and bracelets that jiggle when you move your wrist[emoji34]



The ring is quite old I got it 8 or 10 years ago ... as for the bracelet I got it at the january sale in paris Porte Maillot ! It does indeed features horses ! I don't mind clanking but if you do it' s probably not a good idea to get one...


----------



## peppers90

Perfect Day said:


> Gorgeous. I have just been reading your blog - love it.



Thank you so much Perfect Day!! 



PurseOnFleek said:


> Wowza! Looking good! And that Hima birkin is TDF [emoji7]





obsessedwhermes said:


> Beautiful outfit! Looks like you are ready for summer!



Thank you for your kind words PurseOnFleek and obsessedwhermes! 



BBC said:


> Poor DH. We were at a stop light last night and I turned and looked at him, saying "You match my Twillies!!!" Plopped the bag in his lap and snapped this pic.
> 
> DH is very patient with me.....[emoji2][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3733201



Haha! Love this BBC!!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Wanted to share my b30 etain today..keeps me smiling. thank you for letting me!


----------



## hoot

Tall1Grl said:


> Wanted to share my b30 etain today..keeps me smiling. thank you for letting me!
> View attachment 3733481


Lovely! Twins on the bag & rodeo!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

hoot said:


> Lovely! Twins on the bag & rodeo!!


Cool @hoot !!! Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Poor DH. We were at a stop light last night and I turned and looked at him, saying "You match my Twillies!!!" Plopped the bag in his lap and snapped this pic.
> 
> DH is very patient with me.....[emoji2][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3733201



Especially since he surprised you with this bag! Very cute


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3733318
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733319
> 
> 
> My little contribution for today: My picotin 18 vintage black dalmation hard at work with me today! I needed all the horseshoe charm in my work today!



This Dalmatian is so special! Wish you all the luck from your horseshoe!


----------



## nicole0612

Ang-Lin said:


> Crevette Jypsiere (and a twilly in lieu of half of the leather strap) for a Friday.



This color is so fab!


----------



## DreamingPink

chincac said:


> Hot weekend in Paris shopping and watching tennis
> View attachment 3727423



Love your entire outfit!! May I ask what sandals you were wearing? I thought I saw them before but now can't recall the style... and you made me want them so badly [emoji38]


----------



## thyme

MiniNavy said:


> Love your entire outfit!! May I ask what sandals you were wearing? I thought I saw them before but now can't recall the style... and you made me want them so badly



Thank you. The sandals are called the Karlotta, also from H, from quite a few seasons back.


----------



## wrapitup

I know that seat.  Enjoys your travels 


Ang-Lin said:


> Just came back from Europe and took this baby with me. B35 blue agate Epsom (fuzzy slippers not included).


----------



## liz_

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3733318
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733319
> 
> 
> My little contribution for today: My picotin 18 vintage black dalmation hard at work with me today! I needed all the horseshoe charm in my work today!



Gorgeous the leather is stunning


----------



## liz_

Tall1Grl said:


> Wanted to share my b30 etain today..keeps me smiling. thank you for letting me!
> View attachment 3733481



Gorgeous, I love etain and your Rodeo gives a great pop of colors make me smile also [emoji4]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

BBC said:


> Poor DH. We were at a stop light last night and I turned and looked at him, saying "You match my Twillies!!!" Plopped the bag in his lap and snapped this pic.
> 
> DH is very patient with me.....[emoji2][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3733201



This picture is sooo cute!! And your DH is sooo obliging!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Ang-Lin said:


> Crevette Jypsiere (and a twilly in lieu of half of the leather strap) for a Friday.



The twilly matches the bag so well! Oh, and that ring is lovely!! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Folledesac said:


> The ring is quite old I got it 8 or 10 years ago ... as for the bracelet I got it at the january sale in paris Porte Maillot ! It does indeed features horses ! I don't mind clanking but if you do it' s probably not a good idea to get one...


Aw. Thanks for letting me know though! If they made that in an enamel hinge I would be all over it!


----------



## DreamingPink

chincac said:


> Thank you. The sandals are called the Karlotta, also from H, from quite a few seasons back.



Thank you for your reply, I guess I'm out of luck then lol.. enjoy yours to the fullest [emoji1360][emoji41]


----------



## Ang-Lin

wrapitup said:


> I know that seat.  Enjoys your travels


Haha - not a bad seat considering the long flight  Thank you so much


----------



## Ang-Lin

obsessedwhermes said:


> The twilly matches the bag so well! Oh, and that ring is lovely!! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you, Love! The twilly took a... while... to find because the color is a bit peculiar.  Ones I found before this had too much pink so I was more than a tad excited when I finally found it! Re the ring, as much as I'd like to take credit for it, it's my husband's doing!  

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Ang-Lin

nicole0612 said:


> This color is so fab!


Oh thank you! I was told that crevette means shrimp (why is it that the same words sound so much better in French than English? why?).


----------



## nicole0612

Ang-Lin said:


> Oh thank you! I was told that crevette means shrimp (why is it that the same words sound so much better in French than English? why?).



It sounds much better in French, but looks excellent no matter the location [emoji4]
I love to discover the French meaning of my bag colors as well!


----------



## thyme

MiniNavy said:


> Thank you for your reply, I guess I'm out of luck then lol.. enjoy yours to the fullest [emoji1360][emoji41]



thank you. i do love these sandals. i have another pair in white that i haven't worn yet! lol ....these may still be in some random H stores anywhere in the world actually.  keep asking whenever you visit H stores in smaller less popular towns. you never know or it could be in the H sale. i just bought a pair of chanel slingbacks in Paris that was from a couple of seasons ago and it was sold out everywhere when it first appeared.


----------



## Tall1Grl

liz_ said:


> Gorgeous, I love etain and your Rodeo gives a great pop of colors make me smile also [emoji4]


Thanks liz_!!!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

BBC said:


> Poor DH. We were at a stop light last night and I turned and looked at him, saying "You match my Twillies!!!" Plopped the bag in his lap and snapped this pic.
> 
> DH is very patient with me.....[emoji2][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3733201



Such a sweetie! I showed my DH and told him if he stepped up his game a little maybe HE could match my twillies too and get a shout out! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji848][emoji162][emoji12][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## PursePassionLV

Tall1Grl said:


> Wanted to share my b30 etain today..keeps me smiling. thank you for letting me!
> View attachment 3733481



This photo made me smile. Thank you for sharing [emoji4]


----------



## DreamingPink

chincac said:


> thank you. i do love these sandals. i have another pair in white that i haven't worn yet! lol ....these may still be in some random H stores anywhere in the world actually.  keep asking whenever you visit H stores in smaller less popular towns. you never know or it could be in the H sale. i just bought a pair of chanel slingbacks in Paris that was from a couple of seasons ago and it was sold out everywhere when it first appeared.



Ahh I love the white version of it too! You are so lucky(and so pretty with the sandals!!) [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] I will ask my SA today, but may I ask if you happen to have the H code for either colors so my SA can check the system more precisely? Sorry if it's too much trouble tho and I still appreciate your help 
Congrats on your great find of the Chanel shoes! They are meant to be yours [emoji6]Too bad I don't travel much... and visiting Paris would be my dream, maybe in a few days when the kids are older hehe


----------



## Tall1Grl

PursePassionLV said:


> This photo made me smile. Thank you for sharing [emoji4]


Thank you so much @PursePassionLV !!!! 
My SM is awesome and Ms Etains' a lifer!! (as I like to say)


----------



## okiern1981

Beach Birkin.


----------



## Tall1Grl

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3734185
> 
> 
> Beach Birkin.


This looks like a beautiful morning!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Orangefanatic

Rami00 said:


> C18 In bleu Izmir!


Its very long strap!!!??? This isnt a special order?


----------



## Orangefanatic

CrackBerryCream said:


> My new avatar in full size: Bleu Paon B35 at the poolside of W Barcelona. The colour fits so well
> View attachment 3719630


Oh my god!!! The best BP B picture imo!!!!!! Thank you for sharing a beautiful picture.


----------



## 30gold

Orangefanatic said:


> Oh my god!!! The best BP B picture imo!!!!!! Thank you for sharing a beautiful picture.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Orangefanatic said:


> Oh my god!!! The best BP B picture imo!!!!!! Thank you for sharing a beautiful picture.



Thank you very much! I hope the colour is accurate since I took the pic with my phone and it looks neon turquoise on the screen, then again every colour on this phone (Samsung S8) is automatically enhanced.


----------



## Anchanel79

Working on a weekend, Miss Ghillies and I deserve a snack or two.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Harrods with Mr Birkin 40...

View attachment 3734655


View attachment 3734656


----------



## dgie

PurseOnFleek said:


> I would star too! She is beautiful. The colour is Gris Perle??


Thank u!  Yes, Gris perle- gorgeous color!


----------



## Orangefanatic

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you very much! I hope the colour is accurate since I took the pic with my phone and it looks neon turquoise on the screen, then again every colour on this phone (Samsung S8) is automatically enhanced.


Its simply stunning!!!!!


----------



## brendasetijo

Ootd


----------



## thyme

MiniNavy said:


> Ahh I love the white version of it too! You are so lucky(and so pretty with the sandals!!) [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] I will ask my SA today, but may I ask if you happen to have the H code for either colors so my SA can check the system more precisely? Sorry if it's too much trouble tho and I still appreciate your help
> Congrats on your great find of the Chanel shoes! They are meant to be yours [emoji6]Too bad I don't travel much... and visiting Paris would be my dream, maybe in a few days when the kids are older hehe



hi there, i don't have the code since receipt long gone but with the name alone, the SA should be able to key into the system and look it up. or otherwise they can refer to the order book from that particular season. good luck!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Anchanel79 said:


> Working on a weekend, Miss Ghillies and I deserve a snack or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734620


Yum deserts! And that Ghillies B [emoji173]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Using Rose Azalee B this weekend ~


----------



## thyme

trio waiting for matcha desserts at tsujiri


----------



## DreamingPink

chincac said:


> hi there, i don't have the code since receipt long gone but with the name alone, the SA should be able to key into the system and look it up. or otherwise they can refer to the order book from that particular season. good luck!


Thanks chincac, no worries for the code, you've helped me enough already 
If my SA can't find it then I'll just have to find something else lol


----------



## sammix3

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3723591
> View attachment 3723592
> 
> 
> Finally debuting this rouge vif 18 constance in tadelakt
> 
> Am slightly nervous over this leather.. hope I won't scratch it so much!!



Love this.  May I ask how tall are you?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My current travel bag: Evelyne PM in Barenia leather.


----------



## cafecreme15

CrackBerryCream said:


> My current travel bag: Evelyne PM in Barenia leather.
> View attachment 3737446



Evie is the perfect bag for travel! I'm excited to take my first trip with mine and experience the wonder that is traveling and sightseeing hands-free! Sadly I don't have any of those trips planned currently.


----------



## Luxzenith

sammix3 said:


> Love this.  May I ask how tall are you?



Hi, I am 156cm/ 5 feet 1 inch tall approximately. Very petite


----------



## Luxzenith

CrackBerryCream said:


> My current travel bag: Evelyne PM in Barenia leather.
> View attachment 3737446



Gorgeous!!


----------



## catsinthebag

CrackBerryCream said:


> My current travel bag: Evelyne PM in Barenia leather.
> View attachment 3737446



Drooling here!


----------



## Tonimichelle

CrackBerryCream said:


> My current travel bag: Evelyne PM in Barenia leather.
> View attachment 3737446


Love this! Evie is gorgeous in Barenia


----------



## sammix3

Luxzenith said:


> Hi, I am 156cm/ 5 feet 1 inch tall approximately. Very petite



Good to know!  I'm very petite as well so it's a perfect reference pic. Do you have the 24 as well?  If so, which do you prefer?


----------



## Luxzenith

sammix3 said:


> Good to know!  I'm very petite as well so it's a perfect reference pic. Do you have the 24 as well?  If so, which do you prefer?



Yup I have both.. the c24 is a tad too big on me.. and it's look is not as sleek due to the double pockets. But it holds more. Great for the office / semi-formal outings with my family and kids. The c18, is too small for my iPhone 7plus to go in, but okay for my usual calvi/Bastia/carkeys otherwise. I look upon it as my fun bag-- for outings with girlfriends, time alone- shopping time etc.. 

I like the verrou 21 size best on my frame [emoji23] best of both aspects..


----------



## Luxzenith

Here is my contribution for today!! First time wearing out the new loafers!


----------



## ipodgirl

My new Orans! And something else that's new [emoji13]


----------



## westcoastgal

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3737588
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737589
> 
> View attachment 3737590
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution for today!! First time wearing out the new loafers!


I adore those twillys!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3737588
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737589
> 
> View attachment 3737590
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution for today!! First time wearing out the new loafers!


I love the whole ensemble.  So classy with the bolide too. Are you Pegasus loafers comfortable ?


----------



## princessmaggie

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3737588
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737589
> 
> View attachment 3737590
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution for today!! First time wearing out the new loafers!




Ohhhh this bolide! Craie?


----------



## cafecreme15

ipodgirl said:


> View attachment 3737597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Orans! And something else that's new [emoji13]


Cant wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## hannahsophia

C





Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3737588
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737589
> 
> View attachment 3737590
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution for today!! First time wearing out the new loafers!


cute! Is that bolide a 31?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

westcoastgal said:


> I adore those twillys!!



Thanks! Really brightened up the whole bag for summer! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the whole ensemble.  So classy with the bolide too. Are you Pegasus loafers comfortable ?



They are surprising comfortable! I am gonna get 1 more pair! Love its sharp look! 



princessmaggie said:


> Ohhhh this bolide! Craie?



This is craie/ gold hardware / clemence 


hannahsophia said:


> C
> cute! Is that bolide a 31?



Yup this is size 31!


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3737588
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737589
> 
> View attachment 3737590
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution for today!! First time wearing out the new loafers!



Yes! I have one pair of Pegasus in black calf leather and its so comfortable! I'm waiting if they will come in other colors. I saw this metallic silver when I bought the black pair.  Did not take this as I was looking for a black flat. 

You look gorgeous altogether! [emoji253][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

The beauty of tadelakt leather shinning through


----------



## renet

Rami00 said:


> The beauty of tadelakt leather shinning through



This is so beautiful! Your post is so inspiring. [emoji7][emoji7]
Is this blue cobalt?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxzenith said:


> Thanks! Really brightened up the whole bag for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> They are surprising comfortable! I am gonna get 1 more pair! Love its sharp look!
> 
> 
> *luxzenith - *Thank you !! My SA said that they are true to size but is cut narrow so I have to try on the 36 and 36.5.  They also come in black and burgundy so I'm tempted to have a pair of burgundy.  I've just way too many black shoes.


----------



## Luxzenith

Beach frisbee morning with my first born, team lunch meeting at Singapore shangri-la hotel, followed by a management meeting back in office. 



the Kelly 25 is a savior and so versatile!


----------



## Luxzenith

There was a burgundy version with black straps.. tempting!! But I gotta keep reminding Myself I gotta start wearing the rest I purchased first!! Lol [emoji38]


----------



## periogirl28

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3738190
> 
> 
> Beach frisbee morning with my first born, team lunch meeting at Singapore shangri-la hotel, followed by a management meeting back in office.
> View attachment 3738343
> 
> 
> the Kelly 25 is a savior and so versatile!
> 
> View attachment 3738342


Wow amazing, love the bag. I am in awe that you can wear a coat in Singapore, at those temperatures!!


----------



## Luxzenith

periogirl28 said:


> Wow amazing, love the bag. I am in awe that you can wear a coat in Singapore, at those temperatures!!



It can be frustrating here.. the Airconditioning is extremely cold indoors and the weather is humid and hot outdoors. I learnt to wear layers!! Off goes the coat when I am outdoors playing frisbee or at work! Indoors -- coats are a must!!


----------



## DR2014

Rami00 said:


> The beauty of tadelakt leather shinning through


Hi Rami000 - your constance looks really great!!  Can you tell me about your jeans too?  I love the embroidery!  Thanks!!


----------



## audreylita

My black box leather 35 cm kelly safe in the passenger seat after a sudden S. Florida
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 down pour.


----------



## Rami00

DR2014 said:


> Hi Rami000 - your constance looks really great!!  Can you tell me about your jeans too?  I love the embroidery!  Thanks!!


Thank you. The jeans are from Zara (bought about two weeks ago)...I am obsessed with this pair, just the right about of petals fallin off


----------



## Rami00

renet said:


> This is so beautiful! Your post is so inspiring. [emoji7][emoji7]
> Is this blue cobalt?


Thank you Renet! It's bleu izmir.


----------



## Livia1

Rami00 said:


> The beauty of tadelakt leather shinning through



So beautiful!


----------



## Luxzenith

Rami00 said:


> The beauty of tadelakt leather shinning through



Beautiful!! How is the bag coming along? This leather works for you?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

renet said:


> Yes! I have one pair of Pegasus in black calf leather and its so comfortable! I'm waiting if they will come in other colors. I saw this metallic silver when I bought the black pair.  Did not take this as I was looking for a black flat.
> 
> You look gorgeous altogether! [emoji253][emoji7]



Thanks! I wanted black but they didn't have my size, so I took a plunge and decided to try this in silver..


----------



## DR2014

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. The jeans are from Zara (bought about two weeks ago)...I am obsessed with this pair, just the right about of petals fallin off


Thank you!!!  I am going to search and will let you know if we end up twins, hope you don't mind....


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CrackBerryCream said:


> My current travel bag: Evelyne PM in Barenia leather.
> View attachment 3737446


Love this! Your post in latest purchases inspired me to hunt for a barenia bag x 


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3737588
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737589
> 
> View attachment 3737590
> 
> 
> Here is my contribution for today!! First time wearing out the new loafers!


Love the pics and those loafers! Wow. I was thinking of getting the mules version in black shw but I already own gucci black princetowns and felt maybe too similar..


ipodgirl said:


> View attachment 3737597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Orans! And something else that's new [emoji13]


Whats inside? [emoji12]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rami00 said:


> The beauty of tadelakt leather shinning through [emoji813]


Such a beauty. Kind of looks like velvet in this pic too


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3738190
> 
> 
> Beach frisbee morning with my first born, team lunch meeting at Singapore shangri-la hotel, followed by a management meeting back in office.
> View attachment 3738343
> 
> 
> the Kelly 25 is a savior and so versatile!
> 
> View attachment 3738342


So stylish! You pull off the silver metallic loafers well too!


audreylita said:


> My black box leather 35 cm kelly safe in the passenger seat after a sudden S. Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down pour.


Glad your K is safe. I heard box is the worst leather to get wet lucky for the raincoat!


----------



## ANN-11

To the mall and at the mall.


----------



## Tonimichelle

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3738579
> View attachment 3738589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the mall and at the mall.


Your Kelly is beautiful   May I ask what size she is and how tall you are? I love using my long strap but wonder if it looks too long on me to other people! Yours looks just right!


----------



## audreylita

PurseOnFleek said:


> Glad your K is safe. I heard box is the worst leather to get wet lucky for the raincoat!



I had a box leather kelly that got wet some years back and it blistered like nobody's business.  Now if any of my box leather bags get even a drop of water on them, I dry it off immediately.


----------



## ANN-11

Tonimichelle said:


> Your Kelly is beautiful   May I ask what size she is and how tall you are? I love using my long strap but wonder if it looks too long on me to other people! Yours looks just right!


Thank you Tonimichelle, I'm 5'4 with 2-3" heels and  K28.


----------



## Tonimichelle

ANN-11 said:


> Thank you Tonimichelle, I'm 5'4 with 2-3" heels and  K28.


Ah, thank you! I'm 5'2 with a K32 and tend to wear flats in the summer. My Kelly looks ok on my arm or hand carried but the strap is just a tad too long!


----------



## ANN-11

Tonimichelle said:


> Ah, thank you! I'm 5'2 with a K32 and tend to wear flats in the summer. My Kelly looks ok on my arm or hand carried but the strap is just a tad too long!


 Me too with out heels it's a tad too long but,You'll be fine with 2-3" heels


----------



## PurseOnFleek

HG bag for taking bub to doctor for her 6month needles[emoji29]


----------



## alterego

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3738579
> View attachment 3738589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the mall and at the mall.



So very very beautiful. Clean and elegant.


----------



## ANN-11

alterego said:


> So very very beautiful. Clean and elegant.


Thank you alterego.


----------



## Tonimichelle

ANN-11 said:


> Me too with out heels it's a tad too long but,You'll be fine with 2-3" heels


That sounds like an excuse to buy shoes if ever I needed one


----------



## Rami00

DR2014 said:


> Thank you!!!  I am going to search and will let you know if we end up twins, hope you don't mind....


not at all! I hope you find it..please keep me posted xx


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Fathers' Day lunch on a very hot Sunday this past weekend.


----------



## DR2014

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3738579
> View attachment 3738589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the mall and at the mall.


Love your Kelly!  Is it Bordeaux?  So gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3738579
> View attachment 3738589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the mall and at the mall.


Beautiful Bordeaux !!


----------



## harpbaby

periogirl28 said:


> Fathers' Day lunch on a very hot Sunday this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738949



Lovely Rose Azalee Birkin and beautiful D&G dress! [emoji7]


----------



## ANN-11

DR2014 said:


> Love your Kelly!  Is it Bordeaux?  So gorgeous!


Thank you DR2014 yes it's Bordeaux K28


----------



## ANN-11

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful Bordeaux !!


Thank you chkpfbeliever.


----------



## liz_

Miss B braving the heat wave with me


----------



## periogirl28

harpbaby said:


> Lovely Rose Azalee Birkin and beautiful D&G dress! [emoji7]


Thank you very much!


----------



## azukitea

Omw to work today with my travel companion - orange poppy Lindy 30


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My bf carrying my Barenia Evelyne on the trail from Manarola to Riomaggiore. I was literally crawling the way up as I was scared I'd slip and die LOL so my poor bag came in contact with the ground constantly and my bf took it as he's 2-3 heads taller


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CrackBerryCream said:


> My bf carrying my Barenia Evelyne on the trail from Manarola to Riomaggiore. I was literally crawling the way up as I was scared I'd slip and die LOL so my poor bag came in contact with the ground constantly and my bf took it as he's 2-3 heads taller [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3739746


Aw so sweet of him. And a good idea too!


----------



## riquita

periogirl28 said:


> Fathers' Day lunch on a very hot Sunday this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738949



Gorgeous as always periogirl28!


----------



## periogirl28

riquita said:


> Gorgeous as always periogirl28!


You are too kind, thank you dear!


----------



## DreamingPink

CrackBerryCream said:


> My bf carrying my Barenia Evelyne on the trail from Manarola to Riomaggiore. I was literally crawling the way up as I was scared I'd slip and die LOL so my poor bag came in contact with the ground constantly and my bf took it as he's 2-3 heads taller
> 
> View attachment 3739746


Sounds like a real adventure for you and your Evelyne!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3739634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omw to work today with my travel companion - orange poppy Lindy 30


Can't stop starring at it. Such a beautiful pop color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rhl2987

periogirl28 said:


> Fathers' Day lunch on a very hot Sunday this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738949


I love your dress and bag match. Gorgeous combination!!


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> Thanks! I wanted black but they didn't have my size, so I took a plunge and decided to try this in silver..



Rest assured this pair is [emoji106] [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Lindy 26 out!


----------



## oohshinythings

Miss KD in BE alligator for a pop of colour today!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

oohshinythings said:


> Miss KD in BE alligator for a pop of colour today!
> View attachment 3740479


Wow so stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

Rhl2987 said:


> I love your dress and bag match. Gorgeous combination!!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## cafecreme15

Monique1004 said:


> Lindy 26 out!
> View attachment 3740442


This leather looks so scrumptious!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Fathers' Day lunch on a very hot Sunday this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738949



Lovely pic, you look so good together!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Love this thread!!! Been busy with work so most of my pics have been carfies lately!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pic, you look so good together!


Thank you for that really generous comment! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Fathers' Day lunch on a very hot Sunday this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738949



Beautiful as always.


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Beautiful as always.


Always so kind. Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

New jige. My first H clutch!! Out for a night with my new husband in our new city


----------



## DR2014

Rhl2987 said:


> New jige. My first H clutch!! Out for a night with my new husband in our new city


Congratulations on all of your "news",  Rhl2987!


----------



## mcpro

Out and about!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## San2222

C is such a easy to use weekend bag


----------



## periogirl28

San2222 said:


> C is such a easy to use weekend bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742053
> View attachment 3742054


Totally agree. The 24 suits you very well.


----------



## DR2014

San2222 said:


> C is such a easy to use weekend bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742053
> View attachment 3742054


Looks really great!  Does the constance go cross body as well?


----------



## louloulou89

My K sitting pretty whilst i try on some sale Chanel RTW.


----------



## EmileH

A rare hot day in New England. Hermes accessories make even a simple outfit better.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A rare hot day in New England. Hermes accessories make even a simple outfit better.
> 
> View attachment 3742939



You look lovely! Is that the new K40--->K35? I also spy the heirloom watch?


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> You look lovely! Is that the new K40--->K35? I also spy the heirloom watch?



Thank you. Yes that is the k35. And one of my heirloom watches. [emoji1]


----------



## cafecreme15

louloulou89 said:


> My K sitting pretty whilst i try on some sale Chanel RTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742651



Love! Off topic slightly, but which season is the Chanel jacket from? I hope you found some RTW to complement your beautiful Kelly!


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Love! Off topic slightly, but which season is the Chanel jacket from? I hope you found some RTW to complement your beautiful Kelly!


It's Data Center


----------



## TankerToad

Vache Naturelle Roulis in Action with new Fall 2017 scarf
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3743045
View attachment 3743046


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Summer day



Breezy is exactly the word I would use to describe your look! Easy, pretty, breezy. I really like it!


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> It's Data Center
> 
> View attachment 3743034



Thanks TT! I didn't see the beading in the first picture so I didn't recognize it.


----------



## TankerToad

TankerToad said:


> Vache Naturelle Roulis in Action with new Fall 2017 scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743045
> View attachment 3743046



View attachment 3743047
View attachment 3743050

sorry the pictures were huge was trying to make them smaller. Apparently I'm technically challenged tonight


----------



## Luxzenith

My baby evie first day out to beach with baby. Owl charm dictated by my girl. Tried it with a Fun strap dual side ( or esther I don't wish to destroy my original strap with baby!)


----------



## CClovesbags

Different pony today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

my Evie keeping me company in the cafe at Bloomingdales


----------



## hedgwin99

Saturday morning after a huge rainstorm in the morning


----------



## bfly

Me with my clic clacs and oran sandals.


----------



## Luxzenith

My OOtD for shopping!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

louloulou89 said:


> My K sitting pretty whilst i try on some sale Chanel RTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742651


Loving that jacket


Pocketbook Pup said:


> A rare hot day in New England. Hermes accessories make even a simple outfit better.
> 
> View attachment 3742939


Love the outfit


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3743530
> View attachment 3743531
> 
> 
> My baby evie first day out to beach with baby. Owl charm dictated by my girl. Tried it with a Fun strap dual side ( or esther I don't wish to destroy my original strap with baby!)


How awesome is the colour of that contrast strap . Pink and black [emoji175]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3744397
> 
> 
> My OOtD for shopping!!


Love the colour of that constance. You paired your outfit so well its hard to pull off silver shoes but you did so effortlessly!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rose azalee B25 again this weekend. Need to brighten those winter days~


----------



## juzluvpink

I'm hopeless taking such shots.



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Luxzenith

juzluvpink said:


> I'm hopeless taking such shots.
> View attachment 3744466
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Nooo. I thought you did quite fine.. I myself, am not a natural taking such photos, finds it always looks odd[emoji12]

Love the sandals!


----------



## suziez

juzluvpink said:


> I'm hopeless taking such shots.
> View attachment 3744466
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


no you're not.  this is a great shot.....


----------



## corezone

Enjoying the weather and a drink at the marina.


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the colour of that constance. You paired your outfit so well its hard to pull off silver shoes but you did so effortlessly!



Thanks babe! The shoes are so bling.. It brightens up a simple outfit! Am surprised they didn't hurt my feet. They felt so hard at the store.


----------



## Melbee

Miss bleu atoll all dressed up for her first outing.


----------



## suziez

Melbee said:


> Miss bleu atoll all dressed up for her first outing.


B E A U T I F U L...........................................................................


----------



## bobkat1991

Blowing a kiss to the photographer today, my dear husband!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## petpringles

bobkat1991 said:


> Blowing a kiss to the photographer today, my dear husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744952


You do Hermes so well!  keep posting bobkat1991!


----------



## atelierforward

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3744397
> 
> 
> My OOtD for shopping!!


Gorgeous! Love the entire outfit. Those shoes are TDF (and of course the C goes without saying)


----------



## periogirl28

bobkat1991 said:


> Blowing a kiss to the photographer today, my dear husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744952


I love your enthusiasm for Hermes and overall zest for life. Enjoy!


----------



## Keren16

bobkat1991 said:


> Blowing a kiss to the photographer today, my dear husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744952



Loving the pic & your Pico [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## suziez

bobkat1991 said:


> Blowing a kiss to the photographer today, my dear husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744952


I LOVE THIS PICTURE


----------



## Luxzenith

atelierforward said:


> Gorgeous! Love the entire outfit. Those shoes are TDF (and of course the C goes without saying)



Thanks! Hope to see more modeling shots of the shoes in other colors!


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Chamonix. My mini halzan in barenia works in any climate.


----------



## CClovesbags

First time using the kelly since I got it in February and already got scratches on her [emoji33]


----------



## Rhl2987

Really casual today with my malachite B for a dinner date! If you have good eyes, you will be able to see my Oz mules in the background


----------



## periogirl28

SS top, older sandals and Barenia Halzan at my local Hermes today.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CClovesbags said:


> First time using the kelly since I got it in February and already got scratches on her [emoji33]
> View attachment 3746041



Your K is so gorgeous! Which twilly is this?? Love it!!


----------



## bobkat1991

Melbee said:


> Miss bleu atoll all dressed up for her first outing.


That is such a lovely combination!,


----------



## bobkat1991

periogirl28 said:


> I love your enthusiasm for Hermes and overall zest for life. Enjoy!


  periogirl28, you are very perceptive - I *DO *have a lot of zest!



Keren16 said:


> Loving the pic & your Pico [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


  Thank you, Keren16.



suziez said:


> I LOVE THIS PICTURE


Thank you, suziez.


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3746124
> View attachment 3746123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS top, older sandals and Barenia Halzan at my local Hermes today.



These are goddess sandals!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> These are goddess sandals!



That's because periogirl is a goddess. [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CClovesbags

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Your K is so gorgeous! Which twilly is this?? Love it!!



Here is the tag [emoji4]


----------



## Carrierae

Taking my new B30 out for dinner with the husband. Also wearing a Etoupe Hapi bracelet.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's because periogirl is a goddess. [emoji173]️





nicole0612 said:


> These are goddess sandals!



Haha not at all, you gals are the best! ❤️


----------



## PursePassionLV

My samurai and I parking in front of H today after work.


----------



## Serva1

My mini halzan [emoji173]️


----------



## tatacrazy

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3747570
> 
> My mini halzan [emoji173]️



You are so adorable! Love the halzan on you


----------



## Notorious Pink

Terrible car selfie from last night, after dinner with DH driving...




We've got the mothership in our rear-view mirror!


----------



## TankerToad

Central Park on a perfect NYC evening with my vache naturelle Roulis 
I've fallen in love with this bag all over again 
	

		
			
		

		
	



PS Hermes skirt too 
Haha!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

BBC said:


> Terrible car selfie from last night, after dinner with DH driving...
> 
> View attachment 3747792
> 
> 
> We've got the mothership in our rear-view mirror!
> 
> View attachment 3747793




This shawl with your hair is pure perfection!!!


----------



## Rami00

Bleu Izmir in tadelakt leather


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Terrible car selfie from last night, after dinner with DH driving...
> 
> View attachment 3747792
> 
> 
> We've got the mothership in our rear-view mirror!
> 
> View attachment 3747793


I love the colors in this shawl, BBC!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Bleu Izmir in tadelakt leather


LOVE your Constance, Rami, and it looks so pretty with your dress (or coat...I can't tell what it is in this photo)!


----------



## westcoastgal

Rami00 said:


> Bleu Izmir in tadelakt leather


The blue really pops with that leather!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Rami00 said:


> Bleu Izmir in tadelakt leather



I'm in love with everything! Constance is on my wish list and the C bracelets are TDF (also on my wish list).  Looks amazing [emoji177]


----------



## Luxzenith

Been busy at work..

Let me share my past few days in action pictures




Rouge casaque b30, ghw Epsom 



Connected 2 mini dog brackets into double tour bracelets 




My maccassar b30 ghw that I have been neglecting.. 
apologies for the hurried selfie in the lift!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3747570
> 
> My mini halzan [emoji173]️


Love this especially in barenia!


BBC said:


> Terrible car selfie from last night, after dinner with DH driving...
> 
> View attachment 3747792
> 
> 
> We've got the mothership in our rear-view mirror!
> 
> View attachment 3747793


Your scarf is divine. The perfect balance of colour enough to make it still work as a neutral scarf. I am hoping AW17 collection has something like this[emoji120]


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> LOVE your Constance, Rami, and it looks so pretty with your dress (or coat...I can't tell what it is in this photo)!


Thank you! Waited forever to get a leather like this, so worth it! It's a bomber jacket!


westcoastgal said:


> The blue really pops with that leather!


Thank you so much 


PursePassionLV said:


> I'm in love with everything! Constance is on my wish list and the C bracelets are TDF (also on my wish list).  Looks amazing [emoji177]


Thank you babe! I hope your get all the Cs soon!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Sitting pretty at DD's graduation!!


----------



## Monique1004

I guess I'm not really good at selfies. Love the fact my GP color matched the flower of my dress.


----------



## bobkat1991

Monique1004 said:


> I guess I'm not really good at selfies. Love the fact my GP color matched the flower of my dress.
> View attachment 3748353


There is not a THING wrong with your selfie!  The combo of GP and dress are wonderful!  Turquoise shares the top spot on my color list with orange, so I really, really like your outfit!


----------



## Captainy28

My Etoupe Birkin and On a Summer Day.


----------



## Anchanel79

Ms. Ghillies accompanied us on our get away


----------



## pasha

Griolet B30 came out with me for a work event yesterday


----------



## periogirl28

pasha said:


> View attachment 3748524
> 
> 
> Griolet B30 came out with me for a work event yesterday


Love this outfit and especially the jacket, perfect match for your lovely SO. Is it Chanel?


----------



## DR2014

pasha said:


> View attachment 3748524
> 
> 
> Griolet B30 came out with me for a work event yesterday


I'm crazy about your outfit!!  And the B is beautiful!  What is the inside color?


----------



## pasha

periogirl28 said:


> Love this outfit and especially the jacket, perfect match for your lovely SO. Is it Chanel?



Thank you and yes the jacket is Chanel.



DR2014 said:


> I'm crazy about your outfit!!  And the B is beautiful!  What is the inside color?



Thank you ! The interior lining of the bag is rose shocking pink.


----------



## Luxzenith

My selection for Friday!! Bon weekend!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Terrible car selfie from last night, after dinner with DH driving...
> 
> View attachment 3747792
> 
> 
> We've got the mothership in our rear-view mirror!
> 
> View attachment 3747793



What a cool detail!!


----------



## TankerToad

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3748679
> 
> 
> My selection for Friday!! Bon weekend!



Fabulous look
Rose Azelea??


----------



## Luxzenith

TankerToad said:


> Fabulous look
> Rose Azelea??



Yup yup! First time using my one and only Jige. I took a long time slowly trying to figure what colour I like my jige in.. but when I got the call from my SA, it took like only 3 min to confirm yes, I want it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Jige in action


----------



## LuckyBitch

Captainy28 said:


> My Etoupe Birkin and On a Summer Day.


Your B30 goes fabulously well with your outfit. You look great.


----------



## loveydovey35

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action



Stunning, what a lovely color!


----------



## loveydovey35

Captainy28 said:


> My Etoupe Birkin and On a Summer Day.



I just love that color!


----------



## loveydovey35

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3738190
> 
> 
> Beach frisbee morning with my first born, team lunch meeting at Singapore shangri-la hotel, followed by a management meeting back in office.
> View attachment 3738343
> 
> 
> the Kelly 25 is a savior and so versatile!
> 
> View attachment 3738342



What a stunning color, incredibly beautiful!


----------



## cavluv

pasha said:


> View attachment 3748524
> 
> 
> Griolet B30 came out with me for a work event yesterday



Gorgeous ensemble!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action



Love the arm candy!! Your ensemble really brings out the beauty of this jige!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3748153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting pretty at DD's graduation!!


So regal !! Where do you get that beautiful bag charm ??


----------



## TankerToad

Luxzenith said:


> Yup yup! First time using my one and only Jige. I took a long time slowly trying to figure what colour I like my jige in.. but when I got the call from my SA, it took like only 3 min to confirm yes, I want it!



Beautiful 
We are twins 
Such a great pop to any outfit !


----------



## Nanami_S.

Enjoying my "Me Time" with my favorite H bag and a delicious & gorgeous ice cream!! I need to do this more often! [emoji166]


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

chkpfbeliever said:


> So regal !! Where do you get that beautiful bag charm ??


Swarovski key chain, then I wrapped a Swarovski bracelet around the key bit of the charm to hide the silver!


----------



## CocoB

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action


Perfection.


----------



## CocoB

PurseOnFleek said:


> Rose azalee B25 again this weekend. Need to brighten those winter days~
> View attachment 3744467


Perfect bag in a perfect size for you!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Swarovski key chain, then I wrapped a Swarovski bracelet around the key bit of the charm to hide the silver!


Thank you for the tip.  Will have to checkout their key chain.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> I guess I'm not really good at selfies. Love the fact my GP color matched the flower of my dress.
> View attachment 3748353


Love how you're so coordinated.  Is your GP 'Turquoise' ?


----------



## vesna

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action


I LOVE this photo !!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

Nanami_S. said:


> Enjoying my "Me Time" with my favorite H bag and a delicious & gorgeous ice cream!! I need to do this more often! [emoji166]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749197


I love this whimsical photo.


----------



## kathydep

From work straight to the playground earlier with my eager beaver little boy!


----------



## HPassion

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action


Stunning! May I ask what color is your Jige?


----------



## tannfran

bobkat1991 said:


> Blowing a kiss to the photographer today, my dear husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744952



[emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182]


----------



## DR2014

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action


Rami00, would you tell us about your gorgeous dress?  Looks amazing!!  ps I found (and bought) the Zara jeans with petals.


----------



## Lollipop15

Happy weekend with my little B [emoji4][emoji169]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Out with C24 Trench/Sable Verso version


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> Happy weekend with my little B [emoji4][emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749742



Happy weekend, Lollipop!  [emoji253][emoji6]


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> Happy weekend, Lollipop!  [emoji253][emoji6]


Thanks renet! Hope you enjoy your weekend!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action



That is the perfect color Jige! Putting that one on my wish list for sure. Looks lovely!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Orangefanatic said:


> Out with C24 Trench/Sable Verso version



Sigh. Simply divine.


----------



## Icyss

Happy Weekend Everyone!


----------



## Rami00

HPassion said:


> Stunning! May I ask what color is your Jige?


Thank you! The color is argile


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

DR2014 said:


> Rami00, would you tell us about your gorgeous dress?  Looks amazing!!  ps I found (and bought) the Zara jeans with petals.


Yay! You found it, I hope you love it. It's a traditional Indian dress bought from Toronto. I wish,I could insert a boomerang here, I posted in one of my IG stories. Thank you


----------



## Rami00

RC makes a perfect Canada day celebration bag!


----------



## jenayb

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely summer weekend! [emoji182][emoji173]️

Beach day with Tyger Tyger shawl and K25. Have a great day!


----------



## Tall1Grl

My first love...ms k blue sapphire pairs well with my norah hat and Samourais cw05! Thank you for letting me share on this hot  4th of July weekend!!


----------



## GrRoxy

B35, Maison Michel hat in the changing room today


----------



## DR2014

Rami00 said:


> Yay! You found it, I hope you love it. It's a traditional Indian dress bought from Toronto. I wish,I could insert a boomerang here, I posted in one of my IG stories. Thank you


Yes, and I love the jeans!!  I was going to post an "action" shot of the jeans and my new bag, but I am completely hopeless at doing a selfie in a identity-hiding way!!! PLUS I don't know whether to keep my new bag - vache hunter Evelyne sellier - I posted once in the cache hunter thread.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Constance wallet out at the lake waiting for my margarita.


----------



## juzluvpink

Back home after a satisfying lunch. RG bb B maiden trip out.
Sorry abt the drain. Hahahaha


----------



## allanrvj

Rami00 said:


> RC makes a perfect Canada day celebration bag!


this is incredible


----------



## momasaurus

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3750797
> 
> Back home after a satisfying lunch. RG bb B maiden trip out.
> Sorry abt the drain. Hahahaha


Beautiful color. And nice insert too!


----------



## uhpharm01

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3744397
> 
> 
> My OOtD for shopping!!


That red is gorgeous.


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> RC makes a perfect Canada day celebration bag!


Indeed it does?  Happy Canada day [emoji7]


jenaywins said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely summer weekend! [emoji182][emoji173]️
> 
> Beach day with Tyger Tyger shawl and K25. Have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 3749987


You too dear!  Great pic. 


Tall1Grl said:


> My first love...ms k blue sapphire pairs well with my norah hat and Samourais cw05! Thank you for letting me share on this hot  4th of July weekend!!
> View attachment 3749988


Stunning....blue sapphire  is sooo pretty 


GrRoxy said:


> B35, Maison Michel hat in the changing room today
> View attachment 3750343


Looove!


PursePassionLV said:


> Constance wallet out at the lake waiting for my margarita.
> 
> View attachment 3750438


Yes! Bring on the margaritas [emoji7]


juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3750797
> 
> Back home after a satisfying lunch. RG bb B maiden trip out.
> Sorry abt the drain. Hahahaha



Lovely pic! [emoji173]️


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to brunch with my Birkin 40...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Captainy28 said:


> My Etoupe Birkin and On a Summer Day. [emoji3]


So tres chic in all white! Love the on a summer day scarf with that outfit. I had that scarf but returned... Feel the purple tones didnt do me any favours to my complexion


pasha said:


> View attachment 3748524
> 
> 
> Griolet B30 came out with me for a work event yesterday


Love that jacket and the bag! Can see that lining of rose shocking peeking through[emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rami00 said:


> Jige in action [emoji813]


Love your argile jige. I just turned down a RA Jige in hope i can get a neutral one feel it works best for all season and day/night


Lollipop15 said:


> Happy weekend with my little B [emoji4][emoji169]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749742


Lovely B in trench!


Orangefanatic said:


> Out with C24[emoji813] Trench/Sable Verso version


Is this new to your collection[emoji33]  i remember you said you wanted a C24 so awesome! And in that colour too is very special!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

RA B25 to visit the H store this weekend~


----------



## Luxzenith

A short 5 day solo trip where I wish to juggle both exploring in the hot weather outdoors and the cool indoor retail spaces. 

My oldest Kelly 32 is a favorite as I no longer baby her.i don't cringe so bad when I gotta place her through checkin processes, under my seats, or in overhead airline compartments, though she still goes into her dust bag. I shop in heavy crowded places and when I am with the kids, and transits easily when I wish to dress up for dinner events. 

Dressed her up with my latest bi-color rodeo. It has been such a tough search for me for this rodeo.


----------



## catsinthebag

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3751147
> 
> 
> A short 5 day solo trip where I wish to juggle both exploring in the hot weather outdoors and the cool indoor retail spaces.
> 
> My oldest Kelly 32 is a favorite as I no longer baby her.i don't cringe so bad when I gotta place her through checkin processes, under my seats, or in overhead airline compartments, though she still goes into her dust bag. I shop in heavy crowded places and when I am with the kids, and transits easily when I wish to dress up for dinner events.
> 
> Dressed her up with my latest bi-color rodeo. It has been such a tough search for me for this rodeo.



I love seeing Kelly's that are well-used and taken everywhere! Care to share the specs on yours? It's beautiful!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Prada Prince said:


> Out to brunch with my Birkin 40...
> 
> View attachment 3750977
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750978
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750979


Such a beautiful bag, suits you to perfection.


----------



## atelierforward

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3750797
> 
> Back home after a satisfying lunch. RG bb B maiden trip out.
> Sorry abt the drain. Hahahaha


Lovely! I spy a fourbi peeking out. Goes so well with the RG color!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Action shot, Virginia Beach.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Miss Lizard Egee and I headed to dinner


----------



## MommyDaze

Feeling vintage today with croc Pullman.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Today was bag conditioning day and she did brilliant loving my box calf


----------



## Icyss

Doing some retail therapy with my Baby Birkin


----------



## Notorious Pink

Action shot about to be in action - had to wear the motorcycle scarf on the motorcycle!


----------



## LovEmAll

LovEmAll said:


> Indeed it does?  Happy Canada day [emoji7]


Oops....meant indeed it does! Not with a question mark.  Happy Canada Day!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Action shot about to be in action - had to wear the motorcycle scarf on the motorcycle!
> 
> View attachment 3751536



So meta! Perfect!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Action shot about to be in action - had to wear the motorcycle scarf on the motorcycle!
> 
> View attachment 3751536


Amazing!! So biker chic. What is the name of this scarf?


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> So meta! Perfect!



Thank you!!! 



cafecreme15 said:


> Amazing!! So biker chic. What is the name of this scarf?



Route 24. S/S 2017 - from the men's dept - 140cm (GM size) wool/silk:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## coucou chanel

Hi! These two beauties are my favorite summer bags: B30 noir ghw and B35 gold phw. Goldie gets more screen time because she's my most recent acquisition LOL Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Hat Trick

Mrs.Z said:


> Miss Lizard Egee and I headed to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751376



 Ficelle lizard egee?  I'm seriously thinking about one of those for myself!


----------



## ksuromax

BBC said:


> Action shot about to be in action - had to wear the motorcycle scarf on the motorcycle!
> 
> View attachment 3751536


Cool!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Cosmos by P.Ledoux


----------



## Tall1Grl

LovEmAll said:


> Indeed it does?  Happy Canada day [emoji7]
> 
> You too dear!  Great pic.
> 
> Stunning....blue sapphire  is sooo pretty
> 
> Looove!
> 
> Yes! Bring on the margaritas [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Lovely pic! [emoji173]️


Thank you so much @LovEmAll !! Have a great 4th!


----------



## brendasetijo




----------



## corezone

Wow, and fabulous diamonds too


----------



## obsessedwhermes

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3751959



Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!


----------



## Luv n bags

brendasetijo said:


> View attachment 3751959



Gorgeous!


----------



## Uyen4570

Joining in for the Fourth of July celebration at work today! Hope everyone has a great holiday


----------



## westcoastgal

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3751147
> 
> 
> A short 5 day solo trip where I wish to juggle both exploring in the hot weather outdoors and the cool indoor retail spaces.
> 
> My oldest Kelly 32 is a favorite as I no longer baby her.i don't cringe so bad when I gotta place her through checkin processes, under my seats, or in overhead airline compartments, though she still goes into her dust bag. I shop in heavy crowded places and when I am with the kids, and transits easily when I wish to dress up for dinner events.
> 
> Dressed her up with my latest bi-color rodeo. It has been such a tough search for me for this rodeo.


Lucky you got a bicolor. Love this picture!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Uyen4570 said:


> Joining in for the Fourth of July celebration at work today! Hope everyone has a great holiday


Great to see you here.  It has been a while !  Happy July 4th !


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Mrs.Z said:


> Miss Lizard Egee and I headed to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751376


Beautiful in lizard~


Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3751508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was bag conditioning day and she did brilliant loving my box calf


Conditioning a box or natural leather bag must be so rewarding. I look forward to that feeling one day!


BBC said:


> Action shot about to be in action - had to wear the motorcycle scarf on the motorcycle!
> 
> View attachment 3751536


Lol! Looking good with the scarf on that motorbike


----------



## juzluvpink

My workbag today.


----------



## l.ch.

ksuromax said:


> Cosmos by P.Ledoux


Oh, wow! I've been looking for an H scarf in this color combination!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## l.ch.

Does this count as an action shot?
I posted this also in my reveal thread


----------



## ksuromax

l.ch. said:


> View attachment 3752808
> 
> Does this count as an action shot?
> I posted this also in my reveal thread


nice bangle and fantastic view!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Bleu zanzibar KD ~ my new colour obsession


----------



## l.ch.

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3751147
> 
> 
> A short 5 day solo trip where I wish to juggle both exploring in the hot weather outdoors and the cool indoor retail spaces.
> 
> My oldest Kelly 32 is a favorite as I no longer baby her.i don't cringe so bad when I gotta place her through checkin processes, under my seats, or in overhead airline compartments, though she still goes into her dust bag. I shop in heavy crowded places and when I am with the kids, and transits easily when I wish to dress up for dinner events.
> 
> Dressed her up with my latest bi-color rodeo. It has been such a tough search for me for this rodeo.


A red Kelly is  THE dream!


----------



## LovEmAll

Happy 4th of July [emoji631]


----------



## catsinthebag

LovEmAll said:


> Happy 4th of July [emoji631]
> View attachment 3752958



Which blue is your Evy? It's fabulous!


----------



## uhpharm01

LovEmAll said:


> Happy 4th of July [emoji631]
> View attachment 3752958


Great photo. Nice - red, white and blue.  Happy 4th of July.


----------



## LovEmAll

catsinthebag said:


> Which blue is your Evy? It's fabulous!


Thanks so much catsinthebag!  It's blue hydra - even better in person.  Just love blue hydra [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]. Happy 4th! 



uhpharm01 said:


> Great photo. Nice - red, white and blue.  Happy 4th of July.



Thanks so much uhpharm01!  Happy 4th! [emoji173]️[emoji631][emoji170]


----------



## HappyMonkey

Please move this post if it's not right to post under this topic. Thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

San2222 said:


> My new chaine d'ancre enchainee ring...love how understated it is yet so elegant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497031


How is your ring holding up ? Thank you


----------



## ka3na20

Contemplating on which bag and twilly to match and use. [emoji4]


----------



## westcoastgal

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3753270
> View attachment 3753280
> 
> 
> Contemplating on which bag and twilly to match and use. [emoji4]


Amazing!!!


----------



## DR2014

l.ch. said:


> A red Kelly is  THE dream!


i completely agree.  My holy grail bag.


----------



## Uyen4570

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3753270
> View attachment 3753280
> 
> 
> Contemplating on which bag and twilly to match and use. [emoji4]


Matched perfectly! Love your collection


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Miss Lizard Egee and I headed to dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751376



Swoon
What a unicorn bag
You look FAB!
White looks so fresh and summery


----------



## Luxzenith

catsinthebag said:


> I love seeing Kelly's that are well-used and taken everywhere! Care to share the specs on yours? It's beautiful!



Thanks! This one really old, single loop, v circle in courcheval (pre-Epsom) Kelly 32, ghw. 

This is the Kelly I own in purchases in French francs, from FSH loooong time ago. It was much cheaper before conversion to Euros! [emoji23] but it was still crazy price even then!


----------



## Luxzenith

DR2014 said:


> i completely agree.  My holy grail bag.



Completely agree! Red Kellys are my neutral go-to bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Gavroche scarf Minuit au Faubourg and Chain d'Ancre


----------



## l.ch.

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3753270
> View attachment 3753280
> 
> 
> Contemplating on which bag and twilly to match and use. [emoji4]


These are sooo beautiful! And heart-shaped boxes!


----------



## DR2014

Luxzenith said:


> Completely agree! Red Kellys are my neutral go-to bag!


which red is your Kelly?  Thanks!


----------



## Luxzenith

Travelling for the first time with my mini halzan. Am at Siam paragon in Bangkok and checking out this cafe, the toast, btw, is really awesome! It's mid-week!!


----------



## Luxzenith

DR2014 said:


> which red is your Kelly?  Thanks!



This is rouge vif


----------



## Oryx816

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3753715
> 
> 
> Travelling for the first time with my mini halzan. Am at Siam paragon in Bangkok and checking out this cafe, the toast, btw, is really awesome! It's mid-week!!



Welcome to Thailand!  Are you at After You cafe?  

Enjoy your trip with your beautiful Halzan--it is a great traveling companion!!!


----------



## HappyMonkey




----------



## atelierforward

Uyen4570 said:


> Happy 4th everyone!


Your outfit is lovely! And you look so happy.  You're making me want a red B


----------



## Stansy

My Ulysse PM in Bleu Atoll is keeping me company


----------



## catsinthebag

Luxzenith said:


> Thanks! This one really old, single loop, v circle in courcheval (pre-Epsom) Kelly 32, ghw.
> 
> This is the Kelly I own in purchases in French francs, from FSH loooong time ago. It was much cheaper before conversion to Euros! [emoji23] but it was still crazy price even then!



I was wondering if this was an example of Epsom aging gracefully, but of course it's Courcheval! Very cool bag. It's so great to have a Kelly you can really use and not be too precious with!


----------



## periogirl28

Luxzenith said:


> Thanks! This one really old, single loop, v circle in courcheval (pre-Epsom) Kelly 32, ghw.
> 
> This is the Kelly I own in purchases in French francs, from FSH loooong time ago. It was much cheaper before conversion to Euros! [emoji23] but it was still crazy price even then!



French Francs?!? Wow! I think my friend has the twin of your Kelly, but she is certainly not the first owner. Enjoy!


----------



## christina86

In the Mediterranean with my BZ Kelly


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

christina86 said:


> View attachment 3753985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Mediterranean with my BZ Kelly


Fabulous picture!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Oryx816 said:


> Welcome to Thailand!  Are you at After You cafe?
> 
> Enjoy your trip with your beautiful Halzan--it is a great traveling companion!!!



Am at Another Hound cafe..After You is very packed as usual! [emoji23]


----------



## Luxzenith

christina86 said:


> View attachment 3753985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Mediterranean with my BZ Kelly



Love this shot! Have fun!!


----------



## bfly

Mall outing after July 4th.


----------



## Bagisa

Edit


----------



## cafecreme15

christina86 said:


> View attachment 3753985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Mediterranean with my BZ Kelly



Beautiful photo! Is this Greece? This gorgeous blue color is featured very prominently on the islands, and your bz fits in perfectly!


----------



## EmileH

In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.


----------



## MAGJES

Not really an "action" picture,,,,more of a just "hanging out" picture!

My neutral Bs are keeping cool on this hot July day....


----------



## Oryx816

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293



PbP, you have done it again!  You look fantastic!  I have never been a rouge h fan until this very moment.  Classic but fresh--I like it with the phw.  [emoji1360]

PS--I also love the farandole cuff, it is one of my most used pieces.


----------



## EmileH

Oryx816 said:


> PbP, you have done it again!  You look fantastic!  I have never been a rouge h fan until this very moment.  Classic but fresh--I like it with the phw.  [emoji1360]



Aww thanks. What a sweet compliment.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293



You look lovely, PbP! I think my next H bag will be a GP in rouge H.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293


Beautiful!


----------



## lshcat

At the coffee shop w/ my GP.


----------



## chica727

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293


Gorgeous. Falling in love with rough H all over again. Love your moussie as well.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293



You look so pretty! The white jacket is lovely on you and everything coordinates beautifully with your kelly!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MAGJES

lshcat said:


> At the coffee shop w/ my GP.
> 
> View attachment 3754421


Lovely!


----------



## LovEmAll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293


Perfection as always dear! [emoji7][emoji108][emoji7]


MAGJES said:


> Not really an "action" picture,,,,more of a just "hanging out" picture!
> 
> My neutral Bs are keeping cool on this hot July day....


Gorgeous collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



lshcat said:


> At the coffee shop w/ my GP.
> 
> View attachment 3754421


Lovely shot! [emoji7][emoji108]


----------



## meowmeow94

Geranium B and Brides de gala love in action today ❤️


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293



This is H magic [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Uyen4570

My first baby Birkin – so happy to be joining the 25 club!


----------



## Couture Coco

I'm loving all the looks - thanks everyone! Here is my Trim in chevre. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

Couture Coco said:


> I'm loving all the looks - thanks everyone! Here is my Trim in chevre. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754996



Beautiful! I love the trim!!!


----------



## Couture Coco

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! I love the trim!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

In love with tadelakt leather, the sheen is just so gorgeous.... well, not more than Gingy, of course


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! I love the trim!!!



Great H skirt as well!


----------



## Couture Coco

cafecreme15 said:


> Great H skirt as well!


Thank you! It was a very lucky find


----------



## Couture Coco

A few of my most used items together recently: horn necklace, Medor cuff and Lindy 30.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

christina86 said:


> View attachment 3753985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Mediterranean with my BZ Kelly


Love Bleu Zanzibar. Looks especially beautiful in this pic too


Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293


Whole outfit looks great!


MAGJES said:


> Not really an "action" picture,,,,more of a just "hanging out" picture!
> 
> My neutral Bs are keeping cool on this hot July day....


Lovely collection~


----------



## peppers90

25cm Capucine in action.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bobkat1991

peppers90 said:


> 25cm Capucine in action.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3755531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755532



(Sighing with satisfaction)......how feminine and simply LOVELY!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293



Love your coordination! The white jacket looks so crisp! Rouge H is really a beautiful piece!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

lshcat said:


> At the coffee shop w/ my GP.
> 
> View attachment 3754421



What a great bag for summer! Would love to have something like this!! [emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Couture Coco said:


> I'm loving all the looks - thanks everyone! Here is my Trim in chevre. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754996



The H skirt is sooo pretty! The trim bag is beautiful too!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

peppers90 said:


> 25cm Capucine in action.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3755531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755532



Immaculate coordination! Looks like you are ready for a walk in the garden!! [emoji8]


----------



## peppers90

bobkat1991 said:


> (Sighing with satisfaction)......how feminine and simply LOVELY!!





obsessedwhermes said:


> Immaculate coordination! Looks like you are ready for a walk in the garden!! [emoji8]



Thank you bobkat1991 and obsessedwhermes for your compliments!


----------



## Couture Coco

obsessedwhermes said:


> The H skirt is sooo pretty! The trim bag is beautiful too!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Styling tip: I don't wear a whole lot of Lilly Pulitzer, but her prints are great if you want to match a pop-color bag!


----------



## PursePassionLV

BBC said:


> Styling tip: I don't wear a whole lot of Lilly Pulitzer, but her prints are great if you want to match a pop-color bag!
> 
> View attachment 3756065



They sure are!! I have that exact print!! Now to procure that exact Birkin![emoji23][emoji177]


----------



## PursePassionLV

My husband calls my CDCs my Wonder Woman bracelets. I pretty much agree. My cutie at the office yesterday.


----------



## PursePassionLV

peppers90 said:


> 25cm Capucine in action.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3755531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755532



You look magnificent [emoji177]


----------



## uhpharm01

BBC said:


> Styling tip: I don't wear a whole lot of Lilly Pulitzer, but her prints are great if you want to match a pop-color bag!
> 
> View attachment 3756065


Very nice. Love the necklace.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

On my way to a wedding


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Styling tip: I don't wear a whole lot of Lilly Pulitzer, but her prints are great if you want to match a pop-color bag!
> 
> View attachment 3756065


B, you look amazing dear!!!! love this look!!! Soooo fresh!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hello from south coast plaza !!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jhoshopgirl said:


> On my way to a wedding
> View attachment 3756617


Lovely!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowmeow94 said:


> Geranium B and Brides de gala love in action today ❤️


Sweet!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> 25cm Capucine in action.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3755531
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755532


Such a romantic feel!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PursePassionLV said:


> They sure are!! I have that exact print!! Now to procure that exact Birkin![emoji23][emoji177]



Yes!! Would love to be twins [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]



uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. Love the necklace.



Thank you so much! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Israeli_Flava said:


> B, you look amazing dear!!!! love this look!!! Soooo fresh!



Aw thank you sweetie!!! Good to "see" you, too!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jhoshopgirl said:


> On my way to a wedding
> View attachment 3756617



Love these colors together! [emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

Jhoshopgirl said:


> On my way to a wedding
> View attachment 3756617


Beautiful


----------



## solange

ksuromax said:


> Cosmos by P.Ledoux


Sorry, but I just wanted to say how lovely, and I have that pendant!  [emoji38][emoji286]


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293


I love this look for you!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I love this look for you!



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## tatacrazy

Taking my new b25 to try out the truffle coffee  thanks for letting me share


----------



## peppers90

BBC said:


> Styling tip: I don't wear a whole lot of Lilly Pulitzer, but her prints are great if you want to match a pop-color bag!
> 
> View attachment 3756065


. 

Beautiful match BBC !



PursePassionLV said:


> You look magnificent [emoji177]



Thank you so much PursePassionLV 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Such a romantic feel!!! Gorgeous!


Thank you IF!  So cool that you got to meet Jan!


----------



## lila1515

LVGLITTER said:


> Love those straps!!


beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

My perfect neutral, Gris T beauty!


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hello from south coast plaza !!!


That Constance is a stunner, and I bet it's a great travel bag too! Wonderful photo Israeli_Flava...hope you had fun at South Coast Plaza!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral, Gris T beauty!


You take amazing photos Rami! Being a neutral fan myself, I kick myself for not having Gris T in my collection


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> You take amazing photos Rami! Being a neutral fan myself, I kick myself for not having Gris T in my collection


Thank you! I got lucky, the benefits of having a good SA.  I hope H will bring it back one day.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Carrierae

Casual shopping day with my first Birkin!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral, Gris T beauty!



Loving the Gris T and your beautiful bracelets [emoji7]


----------



## PursePassionLV

Carrierae said:


> Casual shopping day with my first Birkin!
> 
> View attachment 3757521



Lovely!! Casual elegance perfection. [emoji177]


----------



## CClovesbags

Used an non Hermes strap for crossbody (the original strap is too thin to carry while I'm out with my kids)
Does it look odd?? [emoji23]


----------



## smallfry

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In case anyone doubts that rouge h is an all season color. I [emoji173]️ rouge H every season of the year... just like Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754293


Agree dear PbP, and you look amazing!


----------



## liz_

my B30 at Starbucks


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral, Gris T beauty!


Loooooveeee. Here is to praying i can get a B or K in Gris Asphalt ; closest i will get to Gris T until they bring it back


CClovesbags said:


> Used an non Hermes strap for crossbody (the original strap is too thin to carry while I'm out with my kids)
> Does it look odd?? [emoji23]
> View attachment 3757651
> 
> View attachment 3757652


It works but be nicer if the hardware on strap matched. I find it hard to find GHW on those types of straps especially the Fendi ones favour silver...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

B30 & my hg scarf Les Parures Du Vent


----------



## DR2014

CClovesbags said:


> Used an non Hermes strap for crossbody (the original strap is too thin to carry while I'm out with my kids)
> Does it look odd?? [emoji23]
> View attachment 3757651
> 
> View attachment 3757652


For what its worth, I love the strap and bag together (very cool look), but I would ditch the twilly, it might be too many patterns and other colors with that strap.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

My recent photos with H goods.






Also share these beautiful sea views in my hometown with lovely tpfers.








Happy Sunday.


----------



## DR2014

luzdetaiwan said:


> My recent photos with H goods.
> View attachment 3758208
> 
> View attachment 3758207
> 
> View attachment 3758206
> 
> Also share these beautiful sea views in my hometown with lovely tpfers.
> View attachment 3758212
> 
> View attachment 3758209
> 
> View attachment 3758210
> 
> View attachment 3758211
> 
> Happy Sunday.


Really beautiful!!!  I hope to go there some day.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

DR2014 said:


> Really beautiful!!!  I hope to go there some day.


Thank you.
These beautiful views awaits you in Taiwan.


----------



## lovetheduns

Getting my truck detailed since I have to play chauffeur for a company offsite and me thinks my coworkers will not enjoy a truck full of hay bits, straw, etc.


----------



## albanne

PursePassionLV said:


> Constance wallet out at the lake waiting for my margarita.
> 
> View attachment 3750438


What is the name of the colour? it's stunning!


----------



## CClovesbags

DR2014 said:


> For what its worth, I love the strap and bag together (very cool look), but I would ditch the twilly, it might be too many patterns and other colors with that strap.



Thank you for the feedback. I thought about it, too. Twilly was kind of there to hide the hardware color of the straps. Guess it's not a good idea [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Jige love!


----------



## PursePassionLV

albanne said:


> What is the name of the colour? it's stunning!



Thank you! It's Blue Agate. I adore it. I can't believe how well the color works in my wardrobe.


----------



## DreamingPink

Rami00 said:


> Jige love!



Love you dress(or skirt) as well!


----------



## Panzanella

Waiting for the car...


----------



## liz_

Showing Kelly some love today


----------



## cafecreme15

PursePassionLV said:


> Thank you! It's Blue Agate. I adore it. I can't believe how well the color works in my wardrobe.



BA is such a gorgeous neutral!


----------



## bfly

In grocery, while hubby looking for some yummy dessert, i just took some pics, lol.


----------



## DR2014

CClovesbags said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I thought about it, too. Twilly was kind of there to hide the hardware color of the straps. Guess it's not a good idea [emoji4]


Or works better in person!


----------



## peachieD

My birthday lunch with family and friends! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DR2014

peachieD said:


> My birthday lunch with family and friends! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759037


Lovely birthday outfit!  You look great.  What are the specs of your Kelly?  Its so pretty!  Happy birthday!


----------



## LuckyBitch

CClovesbags said:


> Used an non Hermes strap for crossbody (the original strap is too thin to carry while I'm out with my kids)
> Does it look odd?? [emoji23]
> View attachment 3757651
> 
> View attachment 3757652


I don't feel that the strap goes with the bag at all. Also, the twilly, plus the non-matching strap, take the eye away from the most important thing. Your beautiful bag. I think you'd be better using a strap in a plain neutral colour if you wish to combine it with the twilly. Good luck.


----------



## ceci

It's been a while...taking my Baby out for some vitamin D ☀️ Chihuly Pink Crystal Tower at the background


----------



## pearlsnjeans

lovetheduns said:


> View attachment 3758365
> 
> 
> Getting my truck detailed since I have to play chauffeur for a company offsite and me thinks my coworkers will not enjoy a truck full of hay bits, straw, etc.



The Halzan is one of my dream bags!  It's so beautiful~


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Couture Coco said:


> I'm loving all the looks - thanks everyone! Here is my Trim in chevre. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754996



I love your whole outfit!  So classic and fresh.  Your Trim is so lovely!  I


----------



## pearlsnjeans

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3753270
> View attachment 3753280
> 
> 
> Contemplating on which bag and twilly to match and use. [emoji4]



So many Twillies and so little time!  What a beautiful collection~


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## l.ch.

Rami00 said:


> Jige love!


Oh, Rami, how gorgeous!


----------



## l.ch.

Today was my first day at work after my beach vacation, so I needed a LOT of encouragement... Hermès and Chanel to cheer me up!


----------



## Pessie

Victoria - perfect do it all bag, out shopping with me (something I really should not be doing any more of.......)


----------



## Couture Coco

pearlsnjeans said:


> I love your whole outfit!  So classic and fresh.  Your Trim is so lovely!  I


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rami00

l.ch. said:


> Oh, Rami, how gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## l.ch.

Pessie said:


> Victoria - perfect do it all bag, out shopping with me (something I really should not be doing any more of.......)
> 
> View attachment 3759317


OMG, is this white? I die... beautiful!


----------



## Luv n bags

ceci said:


> It's been a while...taking my Baby out for some vitamin D [emoji295]️ Chihuly Pink Crystal Tower at the background



Hot color!!


----------



## thyme

finally wore my flamingo party last weekend since it was rather hot!


----------



## EmileH

chincac said:


> finally wore my flamingo party last weekend since it was rather hot!
> 
> View attachment 3759521



Amazing outfit.you look great.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

chincac said:


> finally wore my flamingo party last weekend since it was rather hot!
> 
> View attachment 3759521


Fabulous outfit!  Your dress is a perfect match for your exotic.


----------



## thyme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Amazing outfit.you look great.



thank you *Pocketbook Pup* 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Fabulous outfit!  Your dress is a perfect match for your exotic.



*Madam Bijoux*, yes indeed i realise they do match rather well  and thank you!


----------



## catsinthebag

l.ch. said:


> Today was my first day at work after my beach vacation, so I needed a LOT of encouragement... Hermès and Chanel to cheer me up!
> 
> View attachment 3759313



Love how you've tied the twilly on your wrist for a pop of color -- I need to start doing that!


----------



## bobkat1991

Rami00 said:


> Jige love!


Rami, you take the most beautiful and well composed pictures!  Do you, or a loved one have a background in photography?  I may not always comment upon them, but I have *enjoyed* every single one!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> finally wore my flamingo party last weekend since it was rather hot!
> 
> View attachment 3759521


Gorgeous dress on gorgeous you !!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ceci said:


> It's been a while...taking my Baby out for some vitamin D [emoji295]️ Chihuly Pink Crystal Tower at the background



Ceci, long time no see....gorgeous as always!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

chincac said:


> finally wore my flamingo party last weekend since it was rather hot!
> 
> View attachment 3759521



Stunning, Chincac! You are totally making the case for that dress (and the bag!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7])


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'm back at it with the Lilly Pulitzer. Ah, well, that's the look here, anyway....


----------



## katekluet

BBC said:


> I'm back at it with the Lilly Pulitzer. Ah, well, that's the look here, anyway....
> 
> View attachment 3759645


Love the earrings!


----------



## Rhl2987

chincac said:


> finally wore my flamingo party last weekend since it was rather hot!
> 
> View attachment 3759521


Love your outfit. Stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

katekluet said:


> Love the earrings!



Thank you! They are rose de france amethysts in pg. Gotta have something a little edgy here!


----------



## peachieD

DR2014 said:


> Lovely birthday outfit!  You look great.  What are the specs of your Kelly?  Its so pretty!  Happy birthday!


Thanks DR2014! It is a K28 Vermillion in Box leather PHW.


----------



## rachelkitty

ceci said:


> It's been a while...taking my Baby out for some vitamin D [emoji295]️ Chihuly Pink Crystal Tower at the background



I love your charm! Is that a stain glass window? Where can I find one? Thank you!


----------



## DR2014

peachieD said:


> Thanks DR2014! It is a K28 Vermillion in Box leather PHW.


ooh, Vermillion!  So awesome and in box!!! Just fabulous.


----------



## peppers90

chincac said:


> finally wore my flamingo party last weekend since it was rather hot!
> 
> View attachment 3759521



Beautiful dress chincac 



BBC said:


> I'm back at it with the Lilly Pulitzer. Ah, well, that's the look here, anyway....
> 
> View attachment 3759645



Perfect paring BBC!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

peachieD said:


> My birthday lunch with family and friends! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759037


Love your outfit. It all works so perfectly and you look comfy but dressy!


ceci said:


> It's been a while...taking my Baby out for some vitamin D [emoji295]️ Chihuly Pink Crystal Tower at the background


Such a stunning bag[emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chincac said:


> finally wore my flamingo party last weekend since it was rather hot!
> 
> View attachment 3759521


You always pull off a shift dress so well[emoji106] 


BBC said:


> I'm back at it with the Lilly Pulitzer. Ah, well, that's the look here, anyway....
> 
> View attachment 3759645


Great all round pairing as usual BBC!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

H shoes (mine and DH's) on location in Paris:


----------



## Chanel Paris

l.ch. said:


> Today was my first day at work after my beach vacation, so I needed a LOT of encouragement... Hermès and Chanel to cheer me up!
> 
> View attachment 3759313



What a lovely combination! The first day back is always so hard, isn't it?


----------



## thyme

BBC said:


> Stunning, Chincac! You are totally making the case for that dress (and the bag!!!



thank you *BBC*



Rhl2987 said:


> Love your outfit. Stunning!



*Rhl2987*,  thank you! 



peppers90 said:


> Beautiful dress chincac



 *peppers90*, hello there! and thank you! 



PurseOnFleek said:


> You always pull off a shift dress so well



thank you *PurseOnFleek *


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous dress on gorgeous you !!



thank you *chkpfbeliever*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chi town Chanel said:


> H shoes (mine and DH's) on location in Paris:



Beautiful Shoes!


----------



## peppers90

Chi town Chanel said:


> H shoes (mine and DH's) on location in Paris:



Fabulous booties Chi Town Chanel!


----------



## Jsusan

chincac said:


> finally wore my flamingo party last weekend since it was rather hot!
> 
> View attachment 3759521


i loveeeee ur outfit chincac


----------



## Chi town Chanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful Shoes!





peppers90 said:


> Fabulous booties Chi Town Chanel!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## TankerToad

Chi town Chanel said:


> H shoes (mine and DH's) on location in Paris:



Hi Homegirl
Love the kicks 
Great pic
Jealous you are in Paris 
Hugs and have fun [emoji4]


----------



## l.ch.

Chanel Paris said:


> What a lovely combination! The first day back is always so hard, isn't it?


Thank you! Yes, it's always a struggle... that's why I need a VERY obvious reminder why I'm putting my self through this


----------



## l.ch.

Chi town Chanel said:


> H shoes (mine and DH's) on location in Paris:


Wow, they are beautiful! Are they comfortable? And may I please ask where your dress is from? TIA!


----------



## Luxzenith

My scarf of the day and Botd.. working by the poolside


----------



## thyme

Jsusan said:


> i loveeeee ur outfit chincac



Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

CClovesbags said:


> Used an non Hermes strap for crossbody (the original strap is too thin to carry while I'm out with my kids)
> Does it look odd?? [emoji23]
> View attachment 3757651
> 
> View attachment 3757652


I love the strap (there is a whole thread here on non-H straps), but may I suggest either the strap or the twilly? Just my opinion. The bag is lovely!!


----------



## momasaurus

peachieD said:


> My birthday lunch with family and friends! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759037


Happy Birthday! Beautiful K, and I love your blouse!!


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> I'm back at it with the Lilly Pulitzer. Ah, well, that's the look here, anyway....
> 
> View attachment 3759645


Great look!


----------



## peachieD

momasaurus said:


> Happy Birthday! Beautiful K, and I love your blouse!!


Thank you! My blouse is from Vivian Chan. I am a fan of her designs [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Using the hell outta jigé! Heck at that price, I would be stupid not to


----------



## hoot

Wearing jungle love & flamingo party tattoos as a top today. Kind of a funky photo since I'm not the best at selfies!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chi town Chanel

TankerToad said:


> Hi Homegirl
> Love the kicks
> Great pic
> Jealous you are in Paris
> Hugs and have fun [emoji4]



Thanks girl!  We gots to get together soon!


----------



## ehy12

My travel uniform this summer...


----------



## chica727

ehy12 said:


> My travel uniform this summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761388


Shoes twin. Its the most comfortable pair in the summer!


----------



## ehy12

chica727 said:


> Shoes twin. Its the most comfortable pair in the summer!


I love them!!! They saved my feet!! [emoji7]


----------



## louloulou89

hoot said:


> Wearing jungle love & flamingo party tattoos as a top today. Kind of a funky photo since I'm not the best at selfies!
> 
> View attachment 3761313



 Ah wow this looks amazing!


----------



## bobkat1991

Today's OOTD - do I get extra points for wearing the gavroche (Annee du Rat) when it was  97 degrees F?


----------



## Orangefanatic

My new-in Verso (BlueNuit/OP) B30 -
mufti day at work
My only phw B and its so chic!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3761545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's OOTD - do I get extra points for wearing the gavroche (Annee du Rat) when it was  97 degrees F?


Beautiful blue!!!!! I aso love your scarf ring


----------



## renet

Orangefanatic said:


> My new-in Verso (BlueNuit/OP) B30 -
> mufti day at work
> My only phw B and its so chic!!



So gorgeous! May I know if you just got this from H boutique? I am waiting for a blue buit bag and seeing your post gave me some hope! [emoji13][emoji2]


----------



## Rami00

Would help if I attached the pic


----------



## dgie

Rami00 said:


> Would help if I attached the pic


Love your jige!!  Argile is such a beautiful color!


----------



## LovEmAll

Taking out Ms Mouette yesterday and today


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

My date tonight !!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3760796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760797
> 
> 
> My scarf of the day and Botd.. working by the poolside


Love that strap!


hoot said:


> Wearing jungle love & flamingo party tattoos as a top today. Kind of a funky photo since I'm not the best at selfies!
> 
> View attachment 3761313


Tied so well looks good. I am not game to wear a scarf as a top i dont have the figure for it but i appreciate that a H scarf is so versatile that it can be worn even as a RTW piece


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ehy12 said:


> My travel uniform this summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761388


Gris M constance? I die...[emoji173] [emoji173] 


bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3761545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's OOTD - do I get extra points for wearing the gavroche (Annee du Rat) when it was  97 degrees F?


I can never wear a scarf unless its really cold i get heated too fast (postpartum hormones...) So my hat is totally off to you!


Orangefanatic said:


> My new-in Verso (BlueNuit/OP) B30 -
> mufti day at work
> My only phw B and its so chic!!


Loooovvveee. And twilly twins[emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3761776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761777
> 
> 
> Taking out Ms Mouette yesterday and today


Lots of colour but paired so well!


Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3761876
> 
> 
> My date tonight !!


Constance... everytime i see one i die a little inside haha . Hope i dont have to wait forever to get a beauty like this [emoji28]


----------



## ksuromax

Scarf and bangle


----------



## hoot

louloulou89 said:


> Ah wow this looks amazing!


Thanks so much! 



PurseOnFleek said:


> Tied so well looks good. I am not game to wear a scarf as a top i dont have the figure for it but i appreciate that a H scarf is so versatile that it can be worn even as a RTW piece


Thank you! I very rarely wear them as tops but I when I do, I like wearing two together since I feel I have more coverage  ... and they are always worn over a tube top! Lol!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

hoot said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I very rarely wear them as tops but I when I do, I like wearing two together since I feel I have more coverage  ... and they are always worn over a tube top! Lol!


lol! Just incase someone finds it funny to untie it and run[emoji12]


----------



## hoot

PurseOnFleek said:


> lol! Just incase someone finds it funny to untie it and run[emoji12]


Hahaha! I didn't think of that!! Now that you mention it, I'm so glad I wear a tube top underneath in case a knot comes loose! (This brings back an unfortunate wrap skirt incident I had as a teenager!!)


----------



## ehy12

Rami00 said:


> Would help if I attached the pic [emoji3]


Gorgeous!! Argile jige?? If so we are twins!


----------



## Genie27

I haven't posted here for a while, but I've been carrying my J28 to work and on weekends - it's the perfect size for summer essentials including a small bottle of water. 

It works with a range of my outfits - either contrast or complement depending on my mood.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Barenia Kelly at the Louvre


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Genie27 said:


> I haven't posted here for a while, but I've been carrying my J28 to work and on weekends - it's the perfect size for summer essentials including a small bottle of water.
> 
> It works with a range of my outfits - either contrast or complement depending on my mood.


I'm a sucker of blues too !! and love how you pair the J28 with different variations.  I wouldn't have done it better than you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3762408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Kelly at the Louvre


Enjoy Paris !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3761545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's OOTD - do I get extra points for wearing the gavroche (Annee du Rat) when it was  97 degrees F?


Your Trim is TDF !! That Chevre ........


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovEmAll said:


> View attachment 3761776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761777
> 
> 
> Taking out Ms Mouette yesterday and today


I love how you contrasted the GM with your twillies.  And the twillies match you 90cm silk too.   So refreshing.


----------



## Coconuts40

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3762408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Kelly at the Louvre



You look beautiful! Your Kelly is perfection!


----------



## bobkat1991

chkpfbeliever said:


> Your Trim is TDF !! That Chevre ........


And it's *torquoise*....my favorite color (tied with orange for 1st place).  Thank you, chkpfbeliever!


----------



## bobkat1991

ehy12 said:


> My travel uniform this summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761388


I really really love your skirt!  That color, the pleats.....



Orangefanatic said:


> Beautiful blue!!!!! I aso love your scarf ring


Thank you Orangfanatic.  I bought that Cadena to put on a bag missing the lock, but it comes in handy to shape the gavroche the way I want it, too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

Coconuts40 said:


> You look beautiful! Your Kelly is perfection!


That's so sweet of you, thank you but I really don't! I normally just edit my photos to chop my head off but couldn't do it without losing the Louvre


----------



## Powder Puff

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3761545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's OOTD - do I get extra points for wearing the gavroche (Annee du Rat) when it was  97 degrees F?


i really like the cute lemon charm on your bag- it matches your scarf perfectly!


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> Would help if I attached the pic


Perfect summer!


----------



## bobkat1991

Powder Puff said:


> i really like the cute lemon charm on your bag- it matches your scarf perfectly!


Why, thank you Powder Puff!


----------



## MSO13

soon to be in Action:
Jige Indigo, Loop earrings, Picnic bracelets and white mules-perfect with a sale Balenciaga dress


----------



## dollychic

With my new kicks and Miss Rose Confetti out for breakfast today!


----------



## MrsWYK

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3763767
> 
> With my new kicks and Miss Rose Confetti out for breakfast today!



Love the bag and shoes! So matchy matchy in pink!


----------



## atelierforward

MrsOwen3 said:


> soon to be in Action:
> Jige Indigo, Loop earrings, Picnic bracelets and white mules-perfect with a sale Balenciaga dress
> 
> View attachment 3763668


Love everything in this photo. Super cute outfit! Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Carrierae

Last minute girls trip to Vegas. I only packed my B30 in trench and it has been pretty versatile so far. Was really wishing I had a Jige. Between those two, it's all I would need on vacation. 



Dinner with the girls
(This was a repeat from my date night a few weeks ago)



Daytime shopping



Fun night out. (This is where I wish I had a Jige, but I'll survive [emoji6])


----------



## allanrvj

Carrierae said:


> Last minute girls trip to Vegas. I only packed my B30 in trench and it has been pretty versatile so far. Was really wishing I had a Jige. Between those two, it's all I would need on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 3763818
> 
> Dinner with the girls
> (This was a repeat from my date night a few weeks ago)
> 
> View attachment 3763819
> 
> Daytime shopping
> 
> View attachment 3763820
> 
> Fun night out. (This is where I wish I had a Jige, but I'll survive [emoji6])


I love that it sort of changes colors with the lighting, and with your outfit


----------



## Gina123

Haven't posted in a while...
Going out to a party, wearing my VCAs and taking B25 anemone out.


----------



## EmileH

Gina123 said:


> Haven't posted in a while...
> Going out to a party, wearing my VCAs and taking B25 anemone out.
> View attachment 3764006



You look lovely. Nice to see you post. (This dispels the idea that you can't wear a ten station with a v neck. It's perfect.)


----------



## Luxzenith

Carrierae said:


> Last minute girls trip to Vegas. I only packed my B30 in trench and it has been pretty versatile so far. Was really wishing I had a Jige. Between those two, it's all I would need on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 3763818
> 
> Dinner with the girls
> (This was a repeat from my date night a few weeks ago)
> 
> View attachment 3763819
> 
> Daytime shopping
> 
> View attachment 3763820
> 
> Fun night out. (This is where I wish I had a Jige, but I'll survive [emoji6])



Wow! 1 bag and you did it so well! Great travelling companion! It goes with everything!


----------



## Luxzenith

My latest going-in-action photos!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Carrierae said:


> Last minute girls trip to Vegas. I only packed my B30 in trench and it has been pretty versatile so far. Was really wishing I had a Jige. Between those two, it's all I would need on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 3763818
> 
> Dinner with the girls
> (This was a repeat from my date night a few weeks ago)
> 
> View attachment 3763819
> 
> Daytime shopping
> 
> View attachment 3763820
> 
> Fun night out. (This is where I wish I had a Jige, but I'll survive [emoji6])


You and your Birkin look gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TankerToad

Gina123 said:


> Haven't posted in a while...
> Going out to a party, wearing my VCAs and taking B25 anemone out.
> View attachment 3764006



Gina!!
Wow- you look amazing 
Aren't we having tremendous weather, homegirl? 
Thought of you yesterday when I was at H--
I know I keep missing the get-togethers but pm me if you do any soon-
ChiTown is in Europe now, I think
(I'm jelly)
Again you look so elegant - your 25cm is perfection with the dress 
Huge hugs my beautiful friend [emoji173]
PS the VCA is pretty nice too [emoji6]
PSS what are the shoes?? Love those too [emoji1]


----------



## CClovesbags

Funny how all of action pictures are paired with Starbucks


----------



## EmileH

Colvert Kelly and Savana dance 70 worn casual. Hermes bracelets


----------



## TankerToad

Toffee Birkin 35
Chanel skirt 
Louboutin sandals 
It's a beautiful day in the city today


----------



## dollychic

MrsWYK said:


> Love the bag and shoes! So matchy matchy in pink!



Thank u!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

My Evelyne in Central Park today. Blue agate looks so pretty against these yellow flowers!


----------



## Nui

With my L30 blue nuit, going out to pick up something from H store


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3764306
> 
> 
> My latest going-in-action photos!



Gorgeous![emoji4] I love picos, and your jacket is lovely - may I ask what brand it is?


----------



## Luxzenith

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous![emoji4] I love picos, and your jacket is lovely - may I ask what brand it is?



This is from Zara...  kids department!! [emoji23] I am so petite that I can wear my 11 year old DD jacket that I bought for her, but she refuses to wear [emoji849]


----------



## Luxzenith

cafecreme15 said:


> My Evelyne in Central Park today. Blue agate looks so pretty against these yellow flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764618



Ooh the blue agate looks so different!


----------



## DR2014

TankerToad said:


> Toffee Birkin 35
> Chanel skirt
> Louboutin sandals
> It's a beautiful day in the city today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764429
> View attachment 3764430
> View attachment 3764433


Beautiful!!  Love the whole ensemble.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Luxzenith said:


> This is from Zara...  kids department!! [emoji23] I am so petite that I can wear my 11 year old DD jacket that I bought for her, but she refuses to wear [emoji849]



Thank you for sharing! That's VERY practical[emoji1]   The jacket is so sweet, I Wish I could do that! Maybe kids department is where I should shop for perfect style[emoji23][emoji6] Just love this.


----------



## San2222

Out shopping with picotin in rg


----------



## Anisa96

Monique1004 said:


> Lindy 26 out!
> View attachment 3740442


That Blue is so stunning!


----------



## cafecreme15

Luxzenith said:


> Ooh the blue agate looks so different!



It's such a chameleon in different lighting!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monique1004

Finally some beach time!


----------



## ryomat

My baby and I  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Carrierae

My last two outfits from my one-bag trip to Vegas. Ugh...I'll be so happy to put the dust cover back on and put her back to rest in her box. It's been more daily wear than I wanted to, but my B30 was a pretty versatile bag for a last minute vacation ...especially in trench. I think if I travel with her again, ill definitely have a bag liner to support the extra weight.



Casual comfy day after too many days on my feet.



Lighting stinks since it's dark outside. On the way to the airport. Also wearing my Clic H bracelet and 'douchey' H belt ([emoji23] hehe...see the belt thread). It's cold at the airport...plus my boots and jeans lighten my suitcase [emoji6]



As I'm waiting on my final leg home in Chicago...changed out my Twillys.


----------



## Icyss

Baby B with new Rodeo charm


----------



## Carrierae

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3763767
> 
> With my new kicks and Miss Rose Confetti out for breakfast today!



What a perfect Lindy!


----------



## thyme

savana dance in action..


----------



## lvchanellvr

chincac said:


> savana dance in action..
> View attachment 3765294


I love your Moynat bag!


----------



## thyme

lvchanellvr said:


> I love your Moynat bag!



thank you *lvchanellvr *


----------



## littleblackbag

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3761545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's OOTD - do I get extra points for wearing the gavroche (Annee du Rat) when it was  97 degrees F?


Gorgeous blue on your bag. Xx


----------



## EmileH

I can't stop staring at my new bracelet. It will match all of my bags. I think I'll eventually need something with rose gold hardware. (Gris tourtourelle)


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't stop staring at my new bracelet. It will match all of my bags. I think I'll eventually need something with rose gold hardware. (Gris tourtourelle)
> 
> View attachment 3766403



Beautiful combination! Was this the Cartier bracelet you bought in Paris for a special anniversary?


----------



## cafecreme15

Oops double post


----------



## hclubfan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't stop staring at my new bracelet. It will match all of my bags. I think I'll eventually need something with rose gold hardware. (Gris tourtourelle)
> 
> View attachment 3766403


Wow, I LOVE your bracelet Pocketbook Pup! Is it Cartier?! Looks gorgeous with your Kelly


----------



## EmileH

Thank you! Yes it's my trinity bracelet a few months early for my 50th birthday


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! Yes it's my trinity bracelet a few months early for my 50th birthday



Ah, I was close! It's beautiful! I remember there was a lovely story behind it about falling in love with it years ago, and finally being able to buy it for this milestone bday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Everyone is looking fabulous!


----------



## 911snowball

PbP, Love your new bracelet!!   If you get a chance, show us how it looks at a distance on your am. I have never seen the big one worn on a person before. It is just gorgeous- has such presence!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> PbP, Love your new bracelet!!   If you get a chance, show us how it looks at a distance on your am. I have never seen the big one worn on a person before. It is just gorgeous- has such presence!



Thank you!


----------



## lovetheduns

pearlsnjeans said:


> The Halzan is one of my dream bags!  It's so beautiful~



It is a most practical bag! You will have to share when you get one one day!


----------



## GrRoxy

In the park! B35 in Raisin.


----------



## missD

Carrierae said:


> My last two outfits from my one-bag trip to Vegas. Ugh...I'll be so happy to put the dust cover back on and put her back to rest in her box. It's been more daily wear than I wanted to, but my B30 was a pretty versatile bag for a last minute vacation ...especially in trench. I think if I travel with her again, ill definitely have a bag liner to support the extra weight.
> 
> View attachment 3765238
> 
> Casual comfy day after too many days on my feet.
> 
> View attachment 3765239
> 
> Lighting stinks since it's dark outside. On the way to the airport. Also wearing my Clic H bracelet and 'douchey' H belt ([emoji23] hehe...see the belt thread). It's cold at the airport...plus my boots and jeans lighten my suitcase [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3765240
> 
> As I'm waiting on my final leg home in Chicago...changed out my Twillys.




Loving this color! Did you treat it with any stain guard? I'm falling for light colored B bags but I'm so scared of staining it!


----------



## honhon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't stop staring at my new bracelet. It will match all of my bags. I think I'll eventually need something with rose gold hardware. (Gris tourtourelle)
> 
> View attachment 3766403


i love trinities by C, so classic


----------



## Carrierae

missD said:


> Loving this color! Did you treat it with any stain guard? I'm falling for light colored B bags but I'm so scared of staining it!



No I didn't. It's been good so far!


----------



## atelierforward

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't stop staring at my new bracelet. It will match all of my bags. I think I'll eventually need something with rose gold hardware. (Gris tourtourelle)
> 
> View attachment 3766403


So pretty! Congrats again @Pocketbook Pup . I bought a kelly bracelet last year with RGHW. But I still haven't seen any bags in person with that hardware. Other than some lovely Constance pics posted by other TPFers, has anyone seen H bags in RGHW in real life? Just wondering if it's starting to be released across the collection or just for special bags?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't stop staring at my new bracelet. It will match all of my bags. I think I'll eventually need something with rose gold hardware. (Gris tourtourelle)
> 
> View attachment 3766403


Wow that's beautiful! Congratulations and happy upcoming birthday


----------



## ryomat

With Miss Bolide 27 Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Livia1

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3766866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Miss Bolide 27 Thanks for letting me share



So cute!


----------



## Nahreen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't stop staring at my new bracelet. It will match all of my bags. I think I'll eventually need something with rose gold hardware. (Gris tourtourelle)
> 
> View attachment 3766403



A very nice match Pocketbook Pup. I will go to my H store tomorrow. It is located 200 km away so I only get to visit a few times per year so I am excited to see what is new in store, particularly in the jewellery section.


----------



## EmileH

atelierforward said:


> So pretty! Congrats again @Pocketbook Pup . I bought a kelly bracelet last year with RGHW. But I still haven't seen any bags in person with that hardware. Other than some lovely Constance pics posted by other TPFers, has anyone seen H bags in RGHW in real life? Just wondering if it's starting to be released across the collection or just for special bags?



I have only seen it on Constance bags too.


----------



## renet

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3766866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Miss Bolide 27 Thanks for letting me share



Lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't stop staring at my new bracelet. It will match all of my bags. I think I'll eventually need something with rose gold hardware. (Gris tourtourelle)
> 
> View attachment 3766403



I can't stop staring at your bracelet too. I hope I can own it one day


----------



## azukitea

enjoying some power breakfast with my power bag before a power meeting at work


----------



## Meta

atelierforward said:


> So pretty! Congrats again @Pocketbook Pup . I bought a kelly bracelet last year with RGHW. But I still haven't seen any bags in person with that hardware. Other than some lovely Constance pics posted by other TPFers, has anyone seen H bags in RGHW in real life? Just wondering if it's starting to be released across the collection or just for special bags?


I've seen Cherche Midi in rghw listed on H.com.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> I've seen Cherche Midi in rghw listed on H.com.
> View attachment 3766971



Oooohhh! I [emoji173]️ the cherche midi.


----------



## hclubfan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! Yes it's my trinity bracelet a few months early for my 50th birthday


What a gorgeous birthday present, and a happy early 50th!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## EmileH

hclubfan said:


> What a gorgeous birthday present, and a happy early 50th!!



Thank you!


----------



## lulilu

Love everyone's "in the wild" photos!!!


----------



## liz_

Taking miss B to Grand Canyon


----------



## LizBoston11

CrackBerryCream said:


> My current travel bag: Evelyne PM in Barenia leather.
> View attachment 3737446


Love the Evie- I have the etoupe and it goes with me everwhere! I'm heading into Hermes soon to get my first BIRKIN and I'm freaking out!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Raisin Evelyn PM comes on Safari in the Masai Mara... relaxing in the tent after a long day.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3767371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin Evelyn PM comes on Safari in the Masai Mara... relaxing in the tent after a long day.



Oh how exciting to be on safari in Kenya. I hope you had a lovely day. 

I am longing to our safari in South Africa at New Year.


----------



## allure244

LizBoston11 said:


> Love the Evie- I have the etoupe and it goes with me everwhere! I'm heading into Hermes soon to get my first BIRKIN and I'm freaking out!!!!



How exciting! Show us pics when u get it [emoji16]


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3767371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin Evelyn PM comes on Safari in the Masai Mara... relaxing in the tent after a long day.


Oooh! Will be there in a month


----------



## QuelleFromage

Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PursePassionLV

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't stop staring at my new bracelet. It will match all of my bags. I think I'll eventually need something with rose gold hardware. (Gris tourtourelle)
> 
> View attachment 3766403



With good reason!!!! Wow!! Stunning. [emoji7]


----------



## QuelleFromage

And for grins one more from last weekend with Bleu Nuit Evie TPM. I hadn't taken the plastic off the bag strap yet, forgive me.  I wore the logo on the outside  Sorry the file's so huge!


----------



## leuleu

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 3767527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for grins one more from last weekend with Bleu Nuit Evie TPM. I hadn't taken the plastic off the bag strap yet, forgive me.  I wore the logo on the outside  Sorry the file's so huge!


The bag is a pure beauty, but please, take away the plastic


----------



## Meta

Posting a shot from my Instagram with my grail scarf, Le Pegase d'Hermes and the accompanying change tray and my H fine jewelry and vintage watch.


----------



## Tonimichelle

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526


You should post more in action shots QuelleFromage, every pic I've seen of you you look fabulous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tonimichelle said:


> You should post more in action shots QuelleFromage, every pic I've seen of you you look fabulous!



+1!!! [emoji6]


----------



## may3545

Yesterday running errands with a black chèvre 35 B and fuchsia/orange orans:



Today picking up my oldest from camp and more errands with my etoupe evelyne. Casual week!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526



You look fabulous! I love "borrowing" scarves from the men's dept.


----------



## QuelleFromage

leuleu said:


> The bag is a pure beauty, but please, take away the plastic



Hermès put it on and I had just taken the bag new from the box AND I already said "forgive me". I shall go back to lurking this thread, this is exactly why I don't post


----------



## chica727

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526


Wow! QuelleFromage, I adore your style. You should post more often! *kisses*


----------



## okiern1981

QuelleFromage said:


> Hermès put it on and I had just taken the bag new from the box AND I already said "forgive me". I shall go back to lurking this thread, this is exactly why I don't post



Eh, keep the plastic on and keep posting pics!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## atelierforward

weN84 said:


> I've seen Cherche Midi in rghw listed on H.com.
> View attachment 3766971


Very nice. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## atelierforward

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526


Lovely! Great outfit too. I'm seeing a lot of 35's posted lately. Wondering if things are trending back to larger bags?? I only have a 30, and have been reluctant to size up to 35, but I have to admit it looks great on so many people. Hmmm...


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 3767527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for grins one more from last weekend with Bleu Nuit Evie TPM. I hadn't taken the plastic off the bag strap yet, forgive me.  I wore the logo on the outside  Sorry the file's so huge!


Love it - I'm so crazy about bleu nuit!!!


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526


Love everything about this pic!!  Outfit, bag and you look great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3767371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin Evelyn PM comes on Safari in the Masai Mara... relaxing in the tent after a long day.


wow!!  safari!!!


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767019


Gorgeousxas always my dear!!


----------



## Meowwu

I am going to see a stage show with my family tonight.


----------



## liz_

QuelleFromage said:


> Hermès put it on and I had just taken the bag new from the box AND I already said "forgive me". I shall go back to lurking this thread, this is exactly why I don't post



Gorgeous honey, I feel you this is why I don't post much anymore either., do what you want and makes you happy I hope you enjoy your new bag!


----------



## liz_

I took my Birkin to the Grand Canyon and she will be going on the train [emoji577] ride to the Grand Canyon tomorrow.,


----------



## catsinthebag

Meowwu said:


> I am going to see a stage show with my family tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3767881



Lovely photo! Would you mind ID-ing the red bag (laptop sleeve?) that is underneath your Farandole? It's such a gorgeous shade of red, I was wondering what it is!


----------



## odette57

QuelleFromage said:


> Hermès put it on and I had just taken the bag new from the box AND I already said "forgive me". I shall go back to lurking this thread, this is exactly why I don't post



Aww please keep on posting! Your photos are fab!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD




----------



## l.ch.

Been wearing this non-stop, since my husband gifted it to me!


----------



## Stansy

On my way to the office this morning


----------



## chkpfbeliever

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526



Don't be shy ! You looked gorgeous and rocked that tie-dye scarf !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

The best shameless bathroom selfie could be taken at NM.  The weather has been so nice here to take Ms Trench out.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Stansy said:


> On my way to the office this morning
> 
> View attachment 3768028



Cousins with you and mine is all black.  Love this design.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

liz_ said:


> I took my Birkin to the Grand Canyon and she will be going on the train [emoji577] ride to the Grand Canyon tomorrow.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767947



Have a wonderful time ! I didn't know that a train runs thru the bottom of the canyon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hat Trick

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3767965



Everything I love - H, the colour orange, cake, champagne, a big smiling face, and a harpist!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tonimichelle said:


> You should post more in action shots QuelleFromage, every pic I've seen of you you look fabulous!





BBC said:


> +1!!! [emoji6]



Thank you both! 



catsinthebag said:


> You look fabulous! I love "borrowing" scarves from the men's dept.


Moi aussi, half my scarves are men's! I love the 100 cm sizes, too.



chica727 said:


> Wow! QuelleFromage, I adore your style. You should post more often! *kisses*



Mwah! Thank you!



okiern1981 said:


> Eh, keep the plastic on and keep posting pics!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



hehe you know I had forgotten about the "ignore" setting 



atelierforward said:


> Lovely! Great outfit too. I'm seeing a lot of 35's posted lately. Wondering if things are trending back to larger bags?? I only have a 30, and have been reluctant to size up to 35, but I have to admit it looks great on so many people. Hmmm...



I love the 35, it is far more useful to me than a 30 and certainly a 25. And for reference I am 5'1" and 96 pounds. 



DR2014 said:


> Love everything about this pic!!  Outfit, bag and you look great!



Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

DR2014 said:


> Love it - I'm so crazy about bleu nuit!!!



I bought a friend the PM in Bleu Nuit so it was great to find this in a TPM!



odette57 said:


> Aww please keep on posting! Your photos are fab!



Thank you! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Don't be shy ! You looked gorgeous and rocked that tie-dye scarf !!



Thank you


----------



## suziez

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 3767527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for grins one more from last weekend with Bleu Nuit Evie TPM. I hadn't taken the plastic off the bag strap yet, forgive me.  I wore the logo on the outside  Sorry the file's so huge!


I LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!! probably the best blue ever......


----------



## suziez

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526


Post more pictures more often please


----------



## Tonimichelle

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> 
> Moi aussi, half my scarves are men's! I love the 100 cm sizes, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Mwah! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> hehe you know I had forgotten about the "ignore" setting
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 35, it is far more useful to me than a 30 and certainly a 25. And for reference I am 5'1" and 96 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


I've always assumed a B35 would look way too big on me (although I've never tried one). I'm 5'2 and a UK size 8, maybe I shouldn't rule it out after all. I'd love a Birkin one day and the 35 seems easier to find preowned than a 30


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3762408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Kelly at the Louvre


That barenia kelly  [emoji7] 


dollychic said:


> View attachment 3763767
> 
> With my new kicks and Miss Rose Confetti out for breakfast today!


Love the new shoes very matchy matchy with the RC Lindy. 


Carrierae said:


> Last minute girls trip to Vegas. I only packed my B30 in trench and it has been pretty versatile so far. Was really wishing I had a Jige. Between those two, it's all I would need on vacation.
> 
> View attachment 3763818
> 
> Dinner with the girls
> (This was a repeat from my date night a few weeks ago)
> 
> View attachment 3763819
> 
> Daytime shopping
> 
> View attachment 3763820
> 
> Fun night out. (This is where I wish I had a Jige, but I'll survive [emoji6])


Love all your looks. I have been tossing back and fourth to get a Jige prob have gave my SA whiplash. Ultimately i know I won't get much use out of it yet with a baby. But you seem to definitely need one and if you travel often 100% should get a Jige perfect addition


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Colvert Kelly and Savana dance 70 worn casual. Hermes bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3764396


Always love your style~


cafecreme15 said:


> My Evelyne in Central Park today. Blue agate looks so pretty against these yellow flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764618


Blue agate is a lovely petrol blue. Great in a Eve no colour transfer worries


----------



## PurseOnFleek

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526


Love the whole outfit. Classy rock chick? Either way it all is perfection~


----------



## PurseOnFleek

chkpfbeliever said:


> The best shameless bathroom selfie could be taken at NM.  The weather has been so nice here to take Ms Trench out.
> 
> View attachment 3768046


Lol! Hey at least no one busted you selfie-ing? Hehe


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Had alot of catching up to do for this thread. But here is my action shot on the way to H store. Too bad everytime i use this travelator it is never working! And the walk is uphill ; leg workout[emoji30]


----------



## Poosdarling

PurseOnFleek said:


> Using Rose Azalee B this weekend ~
> View attachment 3735201
> View attachment 3735202



Lovely!


----------



## Tonimichelle

PurseOnFleek said:


> Had alot of catching up to do for this thread. But here is my action shot on the way to H store. Too bad everytime i use this travelator it is never working! And the walk is uphill ; leg workout[emoji30]
> View attachment 3768433


Love your Birkin and your shoes! What size is your B if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Meowwu

catsinthebag said:


> Lovely photo! Would you mind ID-ing the red bag (laptop sleeve?) that is underneath your Farandole? It's such a gorgeous shade of red, I was wondering what it is!


Thank you. The stat clutch is a Canadian brand called ELA handbags. You can find their items on line. I love the dark warm burgundy/red. It goes with everything and at that price I can really use without worry. Lol


----------



## Carrierae

PurseOnFleek said:


> Had alot of catching up to do for this thread. But here is my action shot on the way to H store. Too bad everytime i use this travelator it is never working! And the walk is uphill ; leg workout[emoji30]
> View attachment 3768433



Love it with your shoes! I'm now wanting a black H bag to go with all of the pretty Chanel shoes. Chanel nude has pink tones in it so they clash with my Trench B .


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

I personally don't believe in trending bag sizes, especially with something as expensive as Hermes! I believe in always carrying the size bag that works best for you and your lifestyle [emoji4]


----------



## ehy12

SO ostrich b30 blue de malte


----------



## ehy12

Omg i dunno why my post showed up 2x...so sorry!


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526



You always look fantastic. I also wish you would post more in action shots


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> You always look fantastic. I also wish you would post more in action shots


Oh I see this has already been thoroughly discussed


----------



## liz_

Here is the best in action shot I think I have even had.. Birkin at the Grand Canyon


----------



## cavalla

liz_ said:


> Here is the best in action shot I think I have even had.. Birkin at the Grand Canyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768923



stunning shot. Your bag is very chic.


----------



## juzluvpink

Have been a very hectic month with some light at the end of the tunnel... thankfully I have my vitamin C to help me plough through each day and night.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## cafecreme15

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3768984
> 
> Have been a very hectic month with some light at the end of the tunnel... thankfully I have my vitamin C to help me plough through each day and night.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Also your Vitamin "B" [emoji1]


----------



## liz_

cavalla said:


> stunning shot. Your bag is very chic.



Thank you., [emoji4]


----------



## Nahreen

Out for drinks with my DH in our capital. H hat and bracelet from FSH. My K ring and B with Savannah twillies. I also visited the H store earlier in the morning and got a small thing along with some other purchases.


----------



## Serva1

You look great Nahreen, H makes beautiful strawhats, lovely purchases [emoji7]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> You look great Nahreen, H makes beautiful strawhats, lovely purchases [emoji7]


Thank you so much Serva. I will show my purchases when I come home and can take some photos with matching items. I am particularly happy I bought the silk bracelet at FSH. It is perfect for casual wear. I will definitely buy more H hats also. I think one can easily change the look of the straw hat just by tying a twilly or maxi twilly.


----------



## Ladybaga

Nahreen said:


> Out for drinks with my DH in our capital. H hat and bracelet from FSH. My K ring and B with Savannah twillies. I also visited the H store earlier in the morning and got a small thing along with some other purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769309
> View attachment 3769310
> View attachment 3769311


This is such a beautiful picture of you, Nahreen! Sounds like you had a lovely day with H in the morning and drinks to celebrate.  I love your style!


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybaga said:


> This is such a beautiful picture of you, Nahreen! Sounds like you had a lovely day with H in the morning and drinks to celebrate.  I love your style!



Thank you so much Ladybaga. We have one more evening here tonight. I want to wear my new orans but not sure if the weather will allow it. We will see later if it is possible.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## QuelleFromage

thank you so much 


nicole0612 said:


> You always look fantastic. I also wish you would post more in action shots


----------



## QuelleFromage

Caducée Rock again with a different outfit, silk shell and culottes. Today was very hot and loose head to toe silk is all that feels good. I'm wearing a CDC bracelet and ring but they're not visible.
I find myself wearing dark blues and blacks a lot this summer, so scarves in this family and the Bleu Nuit Evie TPM are getting a lot of wear.


----------



## Stansy

On my way back home after an exhausting day at work:


----------



## CClovesbags

At the store today....


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducée Rock again with a different outfit, silk shell and culottes. Today was very hot and loose head to toe silk is all that feels good. I'm wearing a CDC bracelet and ring but they're not visible.
> I find myself wearing dark blues and blacks a lot this summer, so scarves in this family and the Bleu Nuit Evie TPM are getting a lot of wear.
> 
> View attachment 3769611


What a fabulous look QF! I never associate Evelyns with dresses/skirts (culottes) but you make it look like the bag was designed for that outfit.


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducée Rock again with a different outfit, silk shell and culottes. Today was very hot and loose head to toe silk is all that feels good. I'm wearing a CDC bracelet and ring but they're not visible.
> I find myself wearing dark blues and blacks a lot this summer, so scarves in this family and the Bleu Nuit Evie TPM are getting a lot of wear.
> 
> View attachment 3769611



Love this look! You are making me feel tempted to get this scarf!


----------



## Ladybaga

Nahreen said:


> Thank you so much Ladybaga. We have one more evening here tonight. I want to wear my new orans but not sure if the weather will allow it. We will see later if it is possible.


Enjoy your vacation! (I hope you get to wear your sandals, soon.)


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducée Rock again with a different outfit, silk shell and culottes. Today was very hot and loose head to toe silk is all that feels good. I'm wearing a CDC bracelet and ring but they're not visible.
> I find myself wearing dark blues and blacks a lot this summer, so scarves in this family and the Bleu Nuit Evie TPM are getting a lot of wear.
> 
> View attachment 3769611



Loving this look. Silk culottes [emoji7]
You have the non TD Caducee Rock also, correct? This is on my wishlist!


----------



## Rami00

Been so obsessed with this beauty lately. Here is bleu Izmir in inside and outdoor lighting.


----------



## CClovesbags

Rami00 said:


> Been so obsessed with this beauty lately. Here is bleu Izmir in inside and outdoor lighting.



Your style is always fresh and clean. Just beautiful!


----------



## QuelleFromage

cavluv said:


> What a fabulous look QF! I never associate Evelyns with dresses/skirts (culottes) but you make it look like the bag was designed for that outfit.


Thanks! The TPM is dainty enough for a light outfit/simple dress, and worn crossbody it also anchors floaty pieces to the body, which gives a little more definition


----------



## QuelleFromage

nicole0612 said:


> Loving this look. Silk culottes [emoji7]
> You have the non TD Caducee Rock also, correct? This is on my wishlist!


I do! I have the CS Caducee Rock in prune and cream, and DH has it in black. I guess we like this design!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Grabbing some Starbucks with the kiddos this morning since I didn't feel like cooking breakfast.


----------



## Rami00

CClovesbags said:


> Your style is always fresh and clean. Just beautiful!


Thank you babe


----------



## renet

PursePassionLV said:


> Grabbing some Starbucks with the kiddos this morning since I didn't feel like cooking breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 3770219



Sounds great! Enjoy your breakfast and have a good day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nik145

Rami00 said:


> Been so obsessed with this beauty lately. Here is bleu Izmir in inside and outdoor lighting.


Beautiful!  I love your dress.  May I  know the brand of the dress?  Thanks!


----------



## Oryx816

Out and about with goldie Halzan...

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3770494
> 
> 
> Out and about with goldie Halzan...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Lovely! Good to see your post @Oryx816! Hope all is well for you! [emoji253]


----------



## Stansy

Who wants to play "I spy H"??




Here is a close-up, in the passenger seat, in a way...


----------



## Nahreen

Morning. A picture from last night on our way to dinner. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. My new orans and silk shawl. Also a close up of the hat from the side.


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Lovely! Good to see your post @Oryx816! Hope all is well for you! [emoji253]



Thank you my dear--pm'ing you....


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducée Rock again with a different outfit, silk shell and culottes. Today was very hot and loose head to toe silk is all that feels good. I'm wearing a CDC bracelet and ring but they're not visible.
> I find myself wearing dark blues and blacks a lot this summer, so scarves in this family and the Bleu Nuit Evie TPM are getting a lot of wear.
> 
> View attachment 3769611


Love your style!  Going shopping on line now!!


----------



## allanrvj

QuelleFromage said:


> Joining the in action club....rare, cos I'm shy.
> B35, Caducée Rock tie-dye men's scarf, Attelage necklace, with ripped jeans. I should post in cheap outfits too.
> View attachment 3767526


Hiiiii!!! Looking great, you!  the scarf


----------



## Suzie

PurseOnFleek said:


> Had alot of catching up to do for this thread. But here is my action shot on the way to H store. Too bad everytime i use this travelator it is never working! And the walk is uphill ; leg workout[emoji30]
> View attachment 3768433


Ha ha, I bet you parked at the Domain car park, without fail whenever I parked there it was always not working!


----------



## Suzie

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3766866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Miss Bolide 27 Thanks for letting me share


Lovely clean lines,love your white tee, who is it by?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Suzie said:


> Ha ha, I bet you parked at the Domain car park, without fail whenever I parked there it was always not working!


Yes its so annoying! And i dont park there alot but seems 9/10 its not working!


----------



## momasaurus

Nahreen said:


> Out for drinks with my DH in our capital. H hat and bracelet from FSH. My K ring and B with Savannah twillies. I also visited the H store earlier in the morning and got a small thing along with some other purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769309
> View attachment 3769310
> View attachment 3769311


Adorable bracelet!! And perfect with those twillies.


----------



## Rami00

nik145 said:


> Beautiful!  I love your dress.  May I  know the brand of the dress?  Thanks!


Thank you. I bought this skirt from Zara couple of years ago,  love it and wish they did more pattern and colors like this one.


----------



## Rami00

Are you sick of my C18 pics yet? As casual as it gets...


----------



## San2222

Rami00 said:


> Are you sick of my C18 pics yet? As casual as it gets...


Lol never!!! It really is a lovely color and always enjoy your photos!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

San2222 said:


> Lol never!!! It really is a lovely color and always enjoy your photos!


LOL thank you! Happy Friday.


----------



## Nahreen

Rami00 said:


> Are you sick of my C18 pics yet? As casual as it gets...



It is lovely. I really like your Chanel straw hat and your ring.


----------



## Nahreen

momasaurus said:


> Adorable bracelet!! And perfect with those twillies.



Thank you Momasaurus.


----------



## renet

Rami00 said:


> Are you sick of my C18 pics yet? As casual as it gets...



Definitely not! Very enabling instead. [emoji7]


----------



## juzluvpink

This mini beauty is not mine but I can't help but share because she is so cute. Feeling and touching Barenia up close was just wonderful! Such a gorgeous leather.


----------



## Luxzenith

Craie bolide 31 GHW playing arcade with my ... hubby!


----------



## Rhl2987

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3770798
> 
> This mini beauty is not mine but I can't help but share because she is so cute. Feeling and touching Barenia up close was just wonderful! Such a gorgeous leather.


You pull an outfit together well! Love this look.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Tonimichelle said:


> Love your Birkin and your shoes! What size is your B if you don't mind me asking?


Holy grail size ~ B30 [emoji173]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Carrierae said:


> Love it with your shoes! I'm now wanting a black H bag to go with all of the pretty Chanel shoes. Chanel nude has pink tones in it so they clash with my Trench B .


You cant go wrong with black! I will have to send her to spa towards end of year. Its going to be tough without her! She matches everything[emoji24]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducée Rock again with a different outfit, silk shell and culottes. Today was very hot and loose head to toe silk is all that feels good. I'm wearing a CDC bracelet and ring but they're not visible.
> I find myself wearing dark blues and blacks a lot this summer, so scarves in this family and the Bleu Nuit Evie TPM are getting a lot of wear.
> 
> View attachment 3769611


Im loving how you tied that scarf. I need to learn how to do that[emoji28]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Rami00 said:


> Been so obsessed with this beauty lately. Here is bleu Izmir in inside and outdoor lighting.


 Could never get enough of this bag. This blue is TDF. 


PursePassionLV said:


> Grabbing some Starbucks with the kiddos this morning since I didn't feel like cooking breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 3770219


Savannah dance twilly looks great on that bag. However i find savannah dance seems to match everything in any colourway [emoji12]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Luxzenith said:


> Craie bolide 31 GHW playing arcade with my ... hubby!


Lovely photo  you and your bolide look beautiful and so happy!


----------



## LuckyBitch

QuelleFromage said:


> Caducée Rock again with a different outfit, silk shell and culottes. Today was very hot and loose head to toe silk is all that feels good. I'm wearing a CDC bracelet and ring but they're not visible.
> I find myself wearing dark blues and blacks a lot this summer, so scarves in this family and the Bleu Nuit Evie TPM are getting a lot of wear.
> 
> View attachment 3769611


Love your outfit. The scarf is really gorgeous (as is everything else). Would you mind telling me what colour the scarf is? In your photo is looks almost black but I think it could be the baobab/marine version. Thanks for any information.


----------



## Luxzenith

Tonimichelle said:


> Lovely photo  you and your bolide look beautiful and so happy!



Thanks! We are taking a time-out breather from work and kids just for a while


----------



## Luxzenith

Rami00 said:


> Are you sick of my C18 pics yet? As casual as it gets...



You are definitely not boring me! I like tadelakt in this color!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3770494
> 
> 
> Out and about with goldie Halzan...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



I missed seeing your posts!! How have you been? And this is so niceee!!


----------



## Rami00

Luxzenith said:


> You are definitely not boring me! I like tadelakt in this color!!


aww thank you xx


----------



## jeninvan

Took Miss K out for some fun in the sun a couple of weekends ago


----------



## Oryx816

Luxzenith said:


> I missed seeing your posts!! How have you been? And this is so niceee!!



Thank you so much my dear!  I have been in Paris for the summer and I just returned to Asia.  I'm in S'pore now for a few days (of more shopping).  

My dear your craie bolide is so heavenly it is beyond words!  I love a white bag and you look so elegant and radiant.  Thank you for sharing this lovely moment in time with us.


----------



## QuelleFromage

LuckyBitch said:


> Love your outfit. The scarf is really gorgeous (as is everything else). Would you mind telling me what colour the scarf is? In your photo is looks almost black but I think it could be the baobab/marine version. Thanks for any information.


 thank you!
This is the marine/marine version (ref H112927T 19). It's quite a dark navy in low light, a bit bluer in day, much like Bleu Nuit leather. The silk shell is Everlane (black), the culottes are Vince ("coastal blue"). It's a dark room and a soft mirror - I tried to lighten a bit but it's still darker than reality.
I didn't think I'd love this scarf and DH bought it for me sight unseen (by me). I've worn it a LOT. It doesn't scream "Hermès" which is kind of nice. And I LOVE 100 cm as a size!


----------



## QuelleFromage

PurseOnFleek said:


> Im loving how you tied that scarf. I need to learn how to do that[emoji28]


OMG - this is my laziest scarf style. Literally it is a loose "handheld bias fold" (you hold the scarf up vertically by a corner and fold it in, rather than laying it down), then loop once around your neck.  I'd be happy to post my "lazy scarf" tutorials but honestly...it takes about 15 seconds!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

QuelleFromage said:


> OMG - this is my laziest scarf style. Literally it is a loose "handheld bias fold" (you hold the scarf up vertically by a corner and fold it in, rather than laying it down), then loop once around your neck.  I'd be happy to post my "lazy scarf" tutorials but honestly...it takes about 15 seconds!


Ok let me see if i can try based on your description. Honestly my style is very laid back so how i usually tie a scarf is around the neck then knot the corners and have the scarf draping close to the neck in a kind of loose cowl neck way but then i find the knot creeping up to choke me! Your style looks like my kind of lazy way haha[emoji12]


----------



## QuelleFromage

PurseOnFleek said:


> Ok let me see if i can try based on your description. Honestly my style is very laid back so how i usually tie a scarf is around the neck then knot the corners and have the scarf draping close to the neck in a kind of loose cowl neck way but then i find the knot creeping up to choke me! Your style looks like my kind of lazy way haha[emoji12]


Hold the scarf between two fingers, hanging down,  by a corner you want to be at a visible end (keep the care label if it's still on at a "side" corner" to be folded in). Start folding in as you would a bias fold, but because you're just holding it vertically, it will fold loosely and try to kind of unroll outwards - just keep tucking it toward the middle so the outside corners will stay inside the fold. Fold until it's the width you want and grab it before it gets away from you   Now you should have a loose version of a classic bias fold. On a 100 or 90 cm you only need to wrap around your neck once, a larger scarf probably twice. Adjust the "tails" so the underside doesn't show, and tuck it all in so it stays as you like it.  You're done  If you will be in wind or want to keep it more secure you can tuck the ends in a scarf ring (which you can hide under the wrap) or knot them, but it won't be quite as casual. 
IMO this works best with overdyed/softer scarves like dip-dyes and cashmere blends, anything less slippery than a classic silk carré.


----------



## chica727

QuelleFromage said:


> OMG - this is my laziest scarf style. Literally it is a loose "handheld bias fold" (you hold the scarf up vertically by a corner and fold it in, rather than laying it down), then loop once around your neck.  I'd be happy to post my "lazy scarf" tutorials but honestly...it takes about 15 seconds!


QF, you make sophistication sound effortless. A mark of a true elegance. I tip my hat to you. [emoji171]


----------



## Ang-Lin

Here for a girls weekend and realized that this hotel room is color coordinated with my L (blue saint-cyr)!


----------



## juzluvpink

...Lazing...


----------



## Oryx816

Feeling a bit colorful today....


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Hold the scarf between two fingers, hanging down,  by a corner you want to be at a visible end (keep the care label if it's still on at a "side" corner" to be folded in). Start folding in as you would a bias fold, but because you're just holding it vertically, it will fold loosely and try to kind of unroll outwards - just keep tucking it toward the middle so the outside corners will stay inside the fold. Fold until it's the width you want and grab it before it gets away from you   Now you should have a loose version of a classic bias fold. On a 100 or 90 cm you only need to wrap around your neck once, a larger scarf probably twice. Adjust the "tails" so the underside doesn't show, and tuck it all in so it stays as you like it.  You're done  If you will be in wind or want to keep it more secure you can tuck the ends in a scarf ring (which you can hide under the wrap) or knot them, but it won't be quite as casual.
> IMO this works best with overdyed/softer scarves like dip-dyes and cashmere blends, anything less slippery than a classic silk carré.



QF, I think you may be inadvertently starting a "thing" here on tpf! My scarves often look too polished (IMO), and now I realize it's probably because I lie them down flat and fold them "properly." Definitely going to try it your way!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Noir Alligator Charniere bracelet...


----------



## LuckyBitch

QuelleFromage said:


> thank you!
> This is the marine/marine version (ref H112927T 19). It's quite a dark navy in low light, a bit bluer in day, much like Bleu Nuit leather. The silk shell is Everlane (black), the culottes are Vince ("coastal blue"). It's a dark room and a soft mirror - I tried to lighten a bit but it's still darker than reality.
> I didn't think I'd love this scarf and DH bought it for me sight unseen (by me). I've worn it a LOT. It doesn't scream "Hermès" which is kind of nice. And I LOVE 100 cm as a size!


Thanks so much for the details. I've really fallen in love with the scarf. I bought myself the LV Monogram Scarf in Night Blue a couple of weeks ago (such a beautiful shade of blue).... however... my husband is treating me to a long weekend in Hamburg in two weeks time (birthday gift) and I'm hoping to buy my first H necklace (the gorgeous Farandole) while I'm there and I may just add the marine/marine scarf to my list. Will keep you posted. Thanks again and have a great weekend.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monique1004

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3768984
> 
> Have been a very hectic month with some light at the end of the tunnel... thankfully I have my vitamin C to help me plough through each day and night.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Your twillies match perfectly with your bag. Gorgeous!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Noir Alligator Charniere bracelet...
> 
> View attachment 3772126
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772127


Absolutely beautiful piece. Suits you perfectly.


----------



## Prada Prince

LuckyBitch said:


> Absolutely beautiful piece. Suits you perfectly.



Thank you!


----------



## awbrat

Blue Nuit with hint or orange poppy [emoji170]


----------



## Ladybaga

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3771879
> 
> 
> Feeling a bit colorful today....


I love this picture! Beautiful bag and bracelet! I love these hinged Hermes enamels and would love to find this exact one.  Thank you again, Oryx816, for the inspiration! (I have a maxi twilly in this same colorway and pattern, so a matching bracelet is a must.)  Have a nice day!

I came back to add that your rodeo is perfect for your GP! The yellow pops so perfectly against your blue GP.  Is your GP blue sapphire or Blue Electric? Whatever the color is, it really is pretty.


----------



## Hiraeth

An oldie but a goodie! Ghillies 35 sitting pretty on a ghost chair


----------



## Oryx816

Ladybaga said:


> I love this picture! Beautiful bag and bracelet! I love these hinged Hermes enamels and would love to find this exact one.  Thank you again, Oryx816, for the inspiration! (I have a maxi twilly in this same colorway and pattern, so a matching bracelet is a must.)  Have a nice day!
> 
> I came back to add that your rodeo is perfect for your GP! The yellow pops so perfectly against your blue GP.  Is your GP blue sapphire or Blue Electric? Whatever the color is, it really is pretty.



Hi ladybaga!  Thank you for your kind words.The GP is Blue Electric in vache country.  Like you, I love the charniere bracelets as well.  They are my favorite H bracelets.  Each time I tell myself I have enough of them, I go in and find another one to fall in love with! [emoji7][emoji23]

Great to hear from you and hope all is well with you! [emoji253]


----------



## Ladybaga

Oryx816 said:


> Hi ladybaga!  Thank you for your kind words.The GP is Blue Electric in vache country.  Like you, I love the charniere bracelets as well.  They are my favorite H bracelets.  Each time I tell myself I have enough of them, I go in and find another one to fall in love with! [emoji7][emoji23]
> 
> Great to hear from you and hope all is well with you! [emoji253]


Doing great here in the Lone Star State! Hope you are doing well, too!  It's funny how we talk ourselves in to buying "just one more." I do the same! They stack so well with leather Hermes bracelets and the clic clic/clic H styles.  I recently received a mini kelly dog bracelet in gold rouge tomato, and it looks so good with my blue/red/purple bolduc hinged bracelet. (from Fall 2016)  I can only wear one scarf at a time, but my arms can accommodate plenty of bracelets.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Out we all go this Summer day


----------



## Orangefanatic

Suddenly rain without a raincoat for Kelly!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Hiraeth said:


> An oldie but a goodie! Ghillies 35 sitting pretty on a ghost chair



This is SO good!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

My trusted travel pack! The silk poncho is surprisingly useful and so easy to wear.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Orangefanatic said:


> Suddenly rain without a raincoat for Kelly!!!


Annoying when that happens lol. i have a soft cloth tote in my car for times i think it might rain but if the sun is shining i dont grab it. Then when these moments happen...[emoji27]  good improvising though!


----------



## momasaurus

awbrat said:


> Blue Nuit with hint or orange poppy [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772278


This is a fabulous color combo! Congratulations.


----------



## antheakuma

Throwback to earlier this year in Seoul during the blossom season


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luckylove

antheakuma said:


> Throwback to earlier this year in Seoul during the blossom season
> View attachment 3773127



Such a beautiful bag and photo!


----------



## justpeachy4397

antheakuma said:


> Throwback to earlier this year in Seoul during the blossom season
> View attachment 3773127



So beautiful! This makes me wants black Lindy....[emoji16]


----------



## Ang-Lin

One more pic of the Lindy as I'm sitting here waiting for this delayed plane to take off....


----------



## birkin10600

Kelly Sellier in Rouge H box calf in action.  Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## Hat Trick

Blue Paradise mini Berline by the seaside.


----------



## Serva1

birkin10600 said:


> Kelly Sellier in Rouge H box calf in action.  Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3773505



Love the colour of this particular rouge h box K and with ghw perfection [emoji7]


----------



## Oryx816

Ladybaga said:


> Doing great here in the Lone Star State! Hope you are doing well, too!  It's funny how we talk ourselves in to buying "just one more." I do the same! They stack so well with leather Hermes bracelets and the clic clic/clic H styles.  I recently received a mini kelly dog bracelet in gold rouge tomato, and it looks so good with my blue/red/purple bolduc hinged bracelet. (from Fall 2016)  I can only wear one scarf at a time, but my arms can accommodate plenty of bracelets.



I have to admit I am not a stacker.  I think it looks great on others and I do stack fine jewelry but for some reason I don't do it with enamels.  I just throw one on and I am out the door!  I think I need to sit down and try in some combinations to see if anything looks good on me!  Thank you for the suggestion! [emoji253]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ang-Lin said:


> One more pic of the Lindy as I'm sitting here waiting for this delayed plane to take off....


We are bracelet twins !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keeping it simple today with my H and VCA bling [emoji28]... happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️


----------



## birkin10600

Serva1 said:


> Love the colour of this particular rouge h box K and with ghw perfection [emoji7]


Thank you dear! [emoji173] She's a 30 year old beauty with Q in a circle stamp.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

My in action from weekend past. Bleu Paon Mini Eve for a naughty late night McDonald's trip. And my new Savannah Dance shawl with B30


----------



## leuleu

PurseOnFleek said:


> My in action from weekend past. Bleu Paon Mini Eve for a naughty late night McDonald's trip. And my new Savannah Dance shawl with B30
> View attachment 3774041
> View attachment 3774042


Aren't those tpm Evies just perfect bags ? And the bleu paon is, for me, one of the most beautiful Hermes color.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Craie Kelly 28 in Action!!!


----------



## luxi_max

Orangefanatic said:


> Craie Kelly 28 in Action!!!



You look amazing!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Pinkie*

Ladies looking fab


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We are bracelet twins !


Love having bracelet twins!!!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

luxi_max said:


> You look amazing!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


 Thank you


----------



## Pessie

Vintage Bolide 37


----------



## atelierforward

eternallove4bag said:


> Keeping it simple today with my H and VCA bling [emoji28]... happy Monday everyone [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774004


Loving this H / VCA bling combo!


----------



## TankerToad

Orangefanatic said:


> Craie Kelly 28 in Action!!!



I have the same pink dress [emoji173]


----------



## DR2014

TankerToad said:


> I have the same pink dress [emoji173]


I want that dress!  So pretty!


----------



## Rami00

.


----------



## Monique1004

My weekend staple, Etain Halzan.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

leuleu said:


> Aren't those tpm Evies just perfect bags ? And the bleu paon is, for me, one of the most beautiful Hermes color.


Yes the tpm eve is so cute and great for short errands. I actually wanted a bleu paon bag so worked out well that they had one in a tpm eve[emoji16]


----------



## Tonimichelle

PurseOnFleek said:


> My in action from weekend past. Bleu Paon Mini Eve for a naughty late night McDonald's trip. And my new Savannah Dance shawl with B30
> View attachment 3774041
> View attachment 3774042


Your Savannah Dance shawl is gorgeous


----------



## Ang-Lin

Hanging out with the minions.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Ang-Lin said:


> Hanging out with the minions.



Fantastic! I LOVE the minions [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5] [emoji111]️[emoji529]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> View attachment 3775039
> 
> My weekend staple, Etain Halzan.


Lovely pair !!


----------



## honhon

PurseOnFleek said:


> My in action from weekend past. Bleu Paon Mini Eve for a naughty late night McDonald's trip. And my new Savannah Dance shawl with B30
> View attachment 3774041
> View attachment 3774042


omg this shawl is so pretty! i want one


----------



## califl

Ang-Lin said:


> Here for a girls weekend and realized that this hotel room is color coordinated with my L (blue saint-cyr)!


Omg. Are you at the Portland nines? Your bag looks gorgeous by the way. How fun!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

califl said:


> Omg. Are you at the Portland nines? Your bag looks gorgeous by the way. How fun!


YES! Such a cute hotel and, per my friends, girly.  You've stayed here, I take it? and thank you for the compliment! the husband did surprisingly well with the purchase


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Tonimichelle said:


> Your Savannah Dance shawl is gorgeous





honhon said:


> omg this shawl is so pretty! i want one


Thankyou [emoji175] i managed to buy the last one left in the boutique [emoji86]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Ang-Lin said:


> Hanging out with the minions.


Those minions are so cute lol


----------



## Ang-Lin

PurseOnFleek said:


> Those minions are so cute lol


Haha thanks! They're from McDonald's.  Husband either ate enough Happy Meals to get me those minions or bought an entire set from eBay (i'm hoping it's the latter)


----------



## Ang-Lin

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thankyou [emoji175] i managed to buy the last one left in the boutique [emoji86]


You lucked out! Been scouring various boutiques for SD (any color!) and nobody seems to have them.... why!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Ang-Lin said:


> You lucked out! Been scouring various boutiques for SD (any color!) and nobody seems to have them.... why!


I seen some colourways on AU website not sure about others [emoji15]  hopefully can find one the savannah dance print is a great for a shawl it screams Hermes in a chic way


----------



## eternallove4bag

atelierforward said:


> Loving this H / VCA bling combo!



Thank you so much my dear [emoji8][emoji173]️... falling for both VCA and H at the same time [emoji28]


----------



## EmileH

Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825


Also very cute dress! I love the sleeves.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Also very cute dress! I love the sleeves.



Thank you. 70% off at Neimans Marcus [emoji6]


----------



## Ang-Lin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825


Pretty!!! I love farandole!


----------



## Rami00

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825


Love how put together you look. That blue dress is stunning on you.


----------



## EmileH

Rami00 said:


> Love how put together you look. That blue dress is stunning on you.



Thank you. [emoji255]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825



You look awesome PP and I have to say I like this hem length on you a lot (not in a creepy way of course!) and you've made that bracelet a goal for me for my next big birthday or perhaps my next big anniversary which comes sooner


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> You look awesome PP and I have to say I like this hem length on you a lot (not in a creepy way of course!) and you've made that bracelet a goal for me for my next big birthday or perhaps my next big anniversary which comes sooner



Oh I'm so glad. I love the bracelet. Even more than I expected. 

Thanks. I was wearing my skirts a little too long I think. These conservative New England Yankees got to me. [emoji23]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 911snowball

LOVE your new bracelet, Pbp!  Blue dress was a great buy, terrific color on you.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

B35 Bleu Paon in Salzburg last week

The hotstamp is actually gold as the hardware, but my phone's camera makes it into a blindstamp sometimes lol...


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825



I love this dress and color on you. Perfect [emoji108]


----------



## cafecreme15

CrackBerryCream said:


> B35 Bleu Paon in Salzburg last week
> 
> The hotstamp is actually gold as the hardware, but my phone's camera makes it into a blindstamp sometimes lol...
> 
> View attachment 3776046


What a gorgeous shot! BP actually looks like blue Zanzibar here!


----------



## odette57

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825


Your whole ensemble look very lovely! ❤️


----------



## odette57

CrackBerryCream said:


> B35 Bleu Paon in Salzburg last week
> 
> The hotstamp is actually gold as the hardware, but my phone's camera makes it into a blindstamp sometimes lol...
> 
> View attachment 3776046



Your birkin is quite a chameleon. It looks different every time you share a pic but always fab!


----------



## Ladybaga

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825


I love your style, Pocketbook Pup! You are always so polished! A classic beauty!


----------



## EmileH

Ladybaga said:


> I love your style, Pocketbook Pup! You are always so polished! A classic beauty!





odette57 said:


> Your birkin is quite a chameleon. It looks different every time you share a pic but always fab!



Thanks so much, I watch and try to learn from those I see here.


----------



## bobkat1991

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825


That is such a flattering outfit.....all of it put together with great taste!!


----------



## EmileH

bobkat1991 said:


> That is such a flattering outfit.....all of it put together with great taste!!



Thank you [emoji255]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Shameless bathroom selfie today.  Another sunny day for my etoile Kelly along with my Kelly silver pendant.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shameless bathroom selfie today.  Another sunny day for my etoile Kelly along with my Kelly silver pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776729


This pendant looks super cute on you dear chkpfbeliever [emoji173]️... love the all white look!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825



Cannot get more perfect than this my dear [emoji108]... this shade of blue looks spectacular on you and you have the right kind and amount of jewelry to make this entire look stunning [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## katekluet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shameless bathroom selfie today.  Another sunny day for my etoile Kelly along with my Kelly silver pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776729


Great outfit! So summery and fresh.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825


Who makes this dress? It's lovely!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Who makes this dress? It's lovely!



It's St John believe it or not. It's a little jacket over a sleeveless dress. I saw it in the window of the boutique and then stalked it to get 70% off! I'm planning to wear the jacket with a black turtleneck and pants for winter. Maybe with my black and gold grand loop pendant? I feel like summer clothes are such a waste of money. They have to do double duty for me to buy.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## moonstone

Small accessories today: silver farandole with blue agate Kelly dog


----------



## EmileH

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3777062
> 
> Small accessories today: silver farandole with blue agate Kelly dog



So pretty. I love your top too


----------



## Genie27

+1 on the pretty blue top. 

PbP, I know, I'm the same way about summer wardrobe....I was just looking at my summer clothes and all my old skirts are super casual. I have a few tailored shorts and the new dresses I bought from Missoni seem to work well in summer, so I finally have some dressier work wear - I don't look like I'm headed to a picnic in the park any more.


----------



## prepster

CrackBerryCream said:


> B35 Bleu Paon in Salzburg last week
> 
> The hotstamp is actually gold as the hardware, but my phone's camera makes it into a blindstamp sometimes lol...
> 
> View attachment 3776046



Wow!  Beautiful!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shameless bathroom selfie today.  Another sunny day for my etoile Kelly along with my Kelly silver pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776729



I *LOVE *the the Kelly!!!


----------



## moonstone

Genie27 said:


> +1 on the pretty blue top.
> 
> PbP, I know, I'm the same way about summer wardrobe....I was just looking at my summer clothes and all my old skirts are super casual. I have a few tailored shorts and the new dresses I bought from Missoni seem to work well in summer, so I finally have some dressier work wear - I don't look like I'm headed to a picnic in the park any more.


Thanks Genie27.   I usually can only buy from Nordstrom petite.   It was on sale.  [emoji23]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> So pretty. I love your top too



Thank you Pocketbook Pup.   I am very petite.  5ft and 100 lbs, very hard to buy clothes.  This one was on sale at Nordstrom.  [emoji28]


----------



## periogirl28

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3777062
> 
> Small accessories today: silver farandole with blue agate Kelly dog


Love your entire look!


----------



## LuckyBitch

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3777062
> 
> Small accessories today: silver farandole with blue agate Kelly dog


You look wonderful, the royal blue and silver compliment each other so well.
Is this the 120cm Farandole? I'm considering buying the necklace next week and am swithering between the 120 and the 80 cm sizes. Thanks for any info.


----------



## DreamingPink

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shameless bathroom selfie today.  Another sunny day for my etoile Kelly along with my Kelly silver pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776729



I like your entire outfit, very tasteful


----------



## Monique1004

My cute Lindy came to work with me today.


----------



## grapegravity

Running errands!


----------



## dooneybabe

CrackBerryCream said:


> B35 Bleu Paon in Salzburg last week
> 
> The hotstamp is actually gold as the hardware, but my phone's camera makes it into a blindstamp sometimes lol...
> 
> View attachment 3776046


I absolutely adore the color!


----------



## sarahslater88

Ang-Lin said:


> Hanging out with the minions.


 
What color is this? Gorgeous


----------



## sarahslater88

CrackBerryCream said:


> B35 Bleu Paon in Salzburg last week
> 
> The hotstamp is actually gold as the hardware, but my phone's camera makes it into a blindstamp sometimes lol...
> 
> View attachment 3776046


 
CrackBerryCream - your bag is truly stunning! What color is your B in your avatar?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

karo gm as my work clutch. thanks for letting me share


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

grapegravity said:


> View attachment 3777348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands!


Do you find that the nude jellies have enough support for running a lot of errands without getting sore feet?


----------



## grapegravity

cafecreme15 said:


> Do you find that the nude jellies have enough support for running a lot of errands without getting sore feet?


I'm used wearing super flat sandals like Ferragamo jellies and nude jellies have more cushion and way more comfy than Ferragamo.  My feet are not sore after walking around for whole afternoon


----------



## sarahslater88

Orange B35 enjoying the summer sun this past weekend


----------



## cafecreme15

grapegravity said:


> I'm used wearing super flat sandals like Ferragamo jellies and nude jellies have more cushion and way more comfy than Ferragamo.  My feet are not sore after walking around for whole afternoon


That's good to know! I get so nostalgic for jelly sandals because I used to wear them all the time when I was little. Have been toying with the idea of getting a modern, grown up version of them for a while now.


----------



## sarahslater88

cafecreme15 said:


> That's good to know! I get so nostalgic for jelly sandals because I used to wear them all the time when I was little. Have been toying with the idea of getting a modern, grown up version of them for a while now.


 + 1


----------



## Ang-Lin

sarahslater88 said:


> What color is this? Gorgeous


Oh thank you! It's Blue Agate!!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

sarahslater88 said:


> CrackBerryCream - your bag is truly stunning! What color is your B in your avatar?



Thank you! The bag in my avatar is the same one (Bleu Paon). The recent action pic is heavily filtered as the original lighting was too dark for the bag colour to be visible. The avatar pic is more accurate, but I think my cam makes it look more blueish than in reality (it's actually more greenish).


----------



## sarahslater88

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! The bag in my avatar is the same one (Bleu Paon). The recent action pic is heavily filtered as the original lighting was too dark for the bag colour to be visible. The avatar pic is more accurate, but I think my cam makes it look more blueish than in reality (it's actually more greenish).



It is divine! Looking for the perfect blue/green color and this one is going on the list


----------



## CrackBerryCream

sarahslater88 said:


> It is divine! Looking for the perfect blue/green color and this one is going on the list



I can also recommend lagoon, bleu Izmir, bleu aztec and turquoise. Blue/green is my absolute fav


----------



## sarahslater88

CrackBerryCream said:


> I can also recommend lagoon, bleu Izmir, bleu aztec and turquoise. Blue/green is my absolute fav



Thanks for the tips, so many great colors  Have my eyes on a B30 in Bleu Izmir w/ GHW @ the moment but holding out for PHW as all by Bs and Ks have GHW..


----------



## grapegravity

cafecreme15 said:


> That's good to know! I get so nostalgic for jelly sandals because I used to wear them all the time when I was little. Have been toying with the idea of getting a modern, grown up version of them for a while now.


I actually receive tons of compliments from stranger today, they al commented how cool and and comfy it looked on me 
You can go try it at store first and decide then. Good luck!


----------



## anitalilac

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Rose gold farandole and workhorse black birkin. (And if you look carefully my new bracelet helping me to mix metals . [emoji173]️)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775825


that blue really looks lovely  on you!


----------



## PursePassionLV

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shameless bathroom selfie today.  Another sunny day for my etoile Kelly along with my Kelly silver pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776729



Omg I am loving your pendant!!!! I just found my next item on my never ending wish list. Looking fab[emoji106]


----------



## luxurylife88

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shameless bathroom selfie today.  Another sunny day for my etoile Kelly along with my Kelly silver pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776729


Missing my birkin necklace.
Thanks for sharing it is gorgeous!


----------



## luxurylife88

birkin10600 said:


> Kelly Sellier in Rouge H box calf in action.  Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3773505


Favorite classic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

grapegravity said:


> I actually receive tons of compliments from stranger today, they al commented how cool and and comfy it looked on me
> You can go try it at store first and decide then. Good luck!



I've tried the black ones actually but they looked too severe on me! My SA didn't anticipate any other colors coming in until next summer, so I will have to wait until next season!


----------



## califl

Genie27 said:


> +1 on the pretty blue top.
> 
> PbP, I know, I'm the same way about summer wardrobe....I was just looking at my summer clothes and all my old skirts are super casual. I have a few tailored shorts and the new dresses I bought from Missoni seem to work well in summer, so I finally have some dressier work wear - I don't look like I'm headed to a picnic in the park any more.


Omg we should have a missoni dress thread! I was just in Italy, I know this is off topic, but did you know they only carry up to size 40 there? Sigh. Must either lose a little weight or suck it up and buy the larger dress sizes here.


----------



## Ang-Lin

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3777062
> 
> Small accessories today: silver farandole with blue agate Kelly dog


lovely top!


----------



## Genie27

califl said:


> Omg we should have a missoni dress thread! I was just in Italy, I know this is off topic, but did you know they only carry up to size 40 there? Sigh. Must either lose a little weight or suck it up and buy the larger dress sizes here.


What?!?! Omg, I'd be SOL - I'm usually a 42-44 depending on cut and 40 is not happening. Mine are mostly M Missoni, and I've found them so comfortable and easy-care - the main line not so useful for daily wear. 

Yes!! If you start a thread I will join you to see what you picked up.


----------



## grapegravity

cafecreme15 said:


> I've tried the black ones actually but they looked too severe on me! My SA didn't anticipate any other colors coming in until next summer, so I will have to wait until next season!


I'm hoping it will come out in other colors too for next summer, maybe even in wedge?


----------



## moonstone

LuckyBitch said:


> You look wonderful, the royal blue and silver compliment each other so well.
> Is this the 120cm Farandole? I'm considering buying the necklace next week and am swithering between the 120 and the 80 cm sizes. Thanks for any info.



Thank you!  Yes, it's the 120cm.   I find that it is more versatile, I can even loop it 3 loops around the neck.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

In Chicago.... gushing over this stunning Kelly! I took her home with me!!! And the Oran's too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Relaxing during a break from a conference at the Chicago navy pier with Connie....& Oranie.... hahhahhh


----------



## okiern1981

At a friend's graduation from the Army War College.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hello from Prague!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CrackBerryCream said:


> B35 Bleu Paon in Salzburg last week
> 
> The hotstamp is actually gold as the hardware, but my phone's camera makes it into a blindstamp sometimes lol...
> 
> View attachment 3776046


Love this photo!!


chkpfbeliever said:


> Shameless bathroom selfie today.  Another sunny day for my etoile Kelly along with my Kelly silver pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776729


Love your toile Kelly and the necklace to match. And your jacket is so cool!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3777062
> 
> Small accessories today: silver farandole with blue agate Kelly dog


This top is beautiful and of course the jewellery to compliment it


Monique1004 said:


> My cute Lindy came to work with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777308


Lindy matches your lovely dress[emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ccbaggirl89 said:


> karo gm as my work clutch. thanks for letting me share[emoji2]
> View attachment 3777406


Awww i been trying to get a Karo in a nice colour for so long. Love yours!


Israeli_Flava said:


> In Chicago.... gushing over this stunning Kelly! I took her home with me!!! And the Oran's too





Israeli_Flava said:


> Relaxing during a break from a conference at the Chicago navy pier with Connie....& Oranie.... hahhahhh


Love your new Kelly IF and envy your constance[emoji48]  [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Running errands with the Bleu Paon Evie


----------



## bagalogist

Israeli_Flava said:


> In Chicago.... gushing over this stunning Kelly! I took her home with me!!! And the Oran's too


Perfect in every way !  Congratulations


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rhl2987

okiern1981 said:


> At a friend's graduation from the Army War College.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778055


The patina on your bag is incredible. Love!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Israeli_Flava said:


> In Chicago.... gushing over this stunning Kelly! I took her home with me!!! And the Oran's too



So you are totally my inspiration on the Oran's! I saw the white pair when I got my k sombrero and feel I have resisted long enough. Isn't that color the most amazing ever!!! I'm curious to see how yours wears. I've had mine for 2 weeks now and so far so good. You look divine with your beautiful K! Keep the mod shots coming. [emoji7][emoji8]. If you could also send some of your Constance luck my way it would be appreciated. She is next on my list!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Israeli_Flava said:


> Relaxing during a break from a conference at the Chicago navy pier with Connie....& Oranie.... hahhahhh



Sigh....so lovely!! Totally green with envy.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Pool time with my fav jellies and towel!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PursePassionLV said:


> So you are totally my inspiration on the Oran's! I saw the white pair when I got my k sombrero and feel I have resisted long enough. Isn't that color the most amazing ever!!! I'm curious to see how yours wears. I've had mine for 2 weeks now and so far so good. You look divine with your beautiful K! Keep the mod shots coming. [emoji7][emoji8]. If you could also send some of your Constance luck my way it would be appreciated. She is next on my list!


Darling .... I'm loving the K!!! Here I am today! Happy Friday!!! P.s. hurry on the Oran's. I think they're almost sold out.


----------



## liz_

My Kelly in action with her new love twilly, I wasn't into twillys until these came out now I want them all.


----------



## Nahreen

liz_ said:


> My Kelly in action with her new love twilly, I wasn't into twillys until these came out now I want them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778931



It is a perfect match with your black K.


----------



## MarLoLV

My first summer ballerina's


----------



## Nui




----------



## Israeli_Flava

Continuing on the black n blue theme for Friday... Hermesmatic with Ms Obscure


----------



## candyapple15

Lindy in blue sapphire pair with navy Chanel flat made my day


----------



## Rhl2987

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 3779077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy in blue sapphire pair with navy Chanel flat made my day


Lovely match with your twillies as well.


----------



## momasaurus

chkpfbeliever said:


> Shameless bathroom selfie today.  Another sunny day for my etoile Kelly along with my Kelly silver pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776731
> 
> 
> View attachment 3776729


You look fabulous!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Israeli_Flava said:


> Continuing on the black n blue theme for Friday... Hermesmatic with Ms Obscure



TDF IF [emoji170][emoji170] and those are the only washing machines I truly adore! Lol. I am so sad I can't make it up there this week. [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## DR2014

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's St John believe it or not. It's a little jacket over a sleeveless dress. I saw it in the window of the boutique and then stalked it to get 70% off! I'm planning to wear the jacket with a black turtleneck and pants for winter. Maybe with my black and gold grand loop pendant? I feel like summer clothes are such a waste of money. They have to do double duty for me to buy.


wow I love your whole ensemble too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks so much, I watch and try to learn from those I see here.


I do that too - all of you on this forum are combined the best stylist!!  Now I get great things at Zara too.  Never shopped there before!  The thread about wearing your Kelly casually is fantastic for styling tips.


----------



## DR2014

ccbaggirl89 said:


> karo gm as my work clutch. thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3777406


Beautiful!  Can you share more pictures, if you don't mind?  How do you use it as a work clutch?  Thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!  Can you share more pictures, if you don't mind?  How do you use it as a work clutch?  Thanks so much!


i will try to take some pics to upload. it's VERY spacious. it fits a compact wallet, my work badge, some makeup items, and phone. it's technically a makeup case, but fully functional as a clutch.


----------



## DR2014

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling .... I'm loving the K!!! Here I am today! Happy Friday!!! P.s. hurry on the Oran's. I think they're almost sold out.


you look fantastic!


----------



## DR2014

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i will try to take some pics to upload. it's VERY spacious. it fits a compact wallet, my work badge, some makeup items, and phone. it's technically a makeup case, but fully functional as a clutch.


Sounds perfect, I need something like that.  Plus I have a credit at H that is burning a hole in my pocket!!!


----------



## pasha

Argile medor clutch in action


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

View attachment 3779467




Me and Kelly on our way to a small birthday dinner  I very seldom use the H lacquer bracelet but now I got the chance to match it with a summer scarf.


----------



## EmileH

pasha said:


> Argile medor clutch in action
> 
> View attachment 3779433



Wow!


----------



## EmileH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3779440
> 
> View attachment 3779467
> 
> View attachment 3779442
> 
> 
> Me and Kelly on our way to a small birthday dinner  I very seldom use the H lacquer bracelet but now I got the chance to match it with a summer scarf.



You look great. Love everything


----------



## periogirl28

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3779440
> 
> View attachment 3779467
> 
> View attachment 3779442
> 
> 
> Me and Kelly on our way to a small birthday dinner  I very seldom use the H lacquer bracelet but now I got the chance to match it with a summer scarf.


You should wear that lacquer bracelet more, it's a simple statement piece and always shown on mannequins and worn by SMs in Hermes stores. Clean lines which only those in the know would recognize. Perfect 10!


----------



## Pinkie*

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3779440
> 
> View attachment 3779467
> 
> View attachment 3779442
> 
> 
> Me and Kelly on our way to a small birthday dinner  I very seldom use the H lacquer bracelet but now I got the chance to match it with a summer scarf.


What is the size of your Kelly


----------



## cavluv

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3779440
> 
> View attachment 3779467
> 
> View attachment 3779442
> 
> 
> Me and Kelly on our way to a small birthday dinner  I very seldom use the H lacquer bracelet but now I got the chance to match it with a summer scarf.



Love that lacquer bracelet and it sets off your outfit beautifully!!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl




----------



## Daiyuflower

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3779440
> 
> View attachment 3779467
> 
> View attachment 3779442
> 
> 
> Me and Kelly on our way to a small birthday dinner  I very seldom use the H lacquer bracelet but now I got the chance to match it with a summer scarf.


Gorgeous outfit!  You look amazing!  Can I ask what scarf design that is?


----------



## birkin10600

Kelly 28 sellier box calf bleu saphir came out to play. [emoji2]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

earlier today for lunch with a friend visiting my city


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great. Love everything





periogirl28 said:


> You should wear that lacquer bracelet more, it's a simple statement piece and always shown on mannequins and worn by SMs in Hermes stores. Clean lines which only those in the know would recognize. Perfect 10!





Pinkie* said:


> What is the size of your Kelly





cavluv said:


> Love that lacquer bracelet and it sets off your outfit beautifully!!!





Daiyuflower said:


> Gorgeous outfit!  You look amazing!  Can I ask what scarf design that is?



Thank you all VERY MUCH, you're too kind[emoji4]

I should really try to get more use of the bracelet! I love the style and color. 

My Kelly is a 28, I'm 160 cm long for reference. 

The scarf design is called Cuivreries, I can't remember the name of the cw at the moment.


----------



## remainsilly

Rouge grenat bolide31(clemence/phw), coach rexy charm, randolph aviators


Eat frites, ignore salad.


----------



## 30gold

remainsilly said:


> Rouge grenat bolide31(clemence/phw), coach rexy charm, randolph aviators
> View attachment 3780384
> 
> Eat frites, ignore salad.



This image is DELIGHTFUL.  Love your Bolide.


----------



## LuckyBitch

pasha said:


> Argile medor clutch in action
> 
> View attachment 3779433


My goodness, you look absolutely fabulous.....


----------



## Livia1

remainsilly said:


> Rouge grenat bolide31(clemence/phw), coach rexy charm, randolph aviators
> View attachment 3780384
> 
> Eat frites, ignore salad.



Beautiful Bolide


----------



## berthak

pasha said:


> Argile medor clutch in action
> 
> View attachment 3779433


Stunning.


----------



## cafecreme15

Evie and clic clac at the boardwalk


----------



## bfly

Enjoying warm and bright Sunday.


----------



## Kkho

Haven't brought my C24 crinoline out to play for over a year. Following me to work today. 



This black box kelly cut with guilloche hardware attended my school's 100th anniversary dinner 2 nights ago. Haven't used her for ages too! 

Anyway thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Serva1

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781081
> 
> 
> Haven't brought my C24 crinoline out to play for over a year. Following me to work today.
> 
> View attachment 3781082
> 
> This black box kelly cut with guilloche hardware attended my school's 100th anniversary dinner 2 nights ago. Haven't used her for ages too!
> 
> Anyway thanks for letting me share.



Love the BBKC with guilloche phw[emoji173]️ They had one in the window display at FSH in May and I took some pics. Seeing it again brought back some good memories from that trip. Gorgeous, thank you for sharing!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Israeli_Flava said:


> Continuing on the black n blue theme for Friday... Hermesmatic with Ms Obscure


Love the outfit ! Lace is so classic!


pasha said:


> Argile medor clutch in action
> 
> View attachment 3779433


Such a beautiful colour for the Medor clutch. And i love your outfit and necklace paired


ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3779440
> 
> View attachment 3779467
> 
> View attachment 3779442
> 
> 
> Me and Kelly on our way to a small birthday dinner  I very seldom use the H lacquer bracelet but now I got the chance to match it with a summer scarf.


Scarf brings fun colour to otherwise black outfit and bag[emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

birkin10600 said:


> Kelly 28 sellier box calf bleu saphir came out to play. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3780173
> View attachment 3780175


A beautiful colour to be on box calf.


loves said:


> earlier today for lunch with a friend visiting my city


I love the idea of the Fendi clic letter on the clochette. I was eyeing them when on sale but wasnt sure how I would incorporate as a charm . I may have to steal your inovative idea!


Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3779739


Love your bleu lin rodeo.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

remainsilly said:


> Rouge grenat bolide31(clemence/phw), coach rexy charm, randolph aviators
> View attachment 3780384
> 
> Eat frites, ignore salad.


Is that a coat hanger being used to hang your bolide within a restaurant[emoji33] [emoji33]  talk about service!


Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781081
> 
> 
> Haven't brought my C24 crinoline out to play for over a year. Following me to work today.
> 
> View attachment 3781082
> 
> This black box kelly cut with guilloche hardware attended my school's 100th anniversary dinner 2 nights ago. Haven't used her for ages too!
> 
> Anyway thanks for letting me share.


Love both of your bags! Envy!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Monochromatic with a pop of baby B colour [emoji12]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781081
> 
> 
> Haven't brought my C24 crinoline out to play for over a year. Following me to work today.
> 
> View attachment 3781082
> 
> This black box kelly cut with guilloche hardware attended my school's 100th anniversary dinner 2 nights ago. Haven't used her for ages too!
> 
> Anyway thanks for letting me share.



Love both of them! That C24 is so unique! Oh and that black box kelly cut! Gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> In Chicago.... gushing over this stunning Kelly! I took her home with me!!! And the Oran's too





Israeli_Flava said:


> Relaxing during a break from a conference at the Chicago navy pier with Connie....& Oranie.... hahhahhh



Omg congratulations!!!!!! Gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PurseOnFleek said:


> Monochromatic with a pop of baby B colour [emoji12]
> View attachment 3781236



Holy cr*p, you are STUNNING! [emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Kelly 28 sellier box calf bleu saphir came out to play. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3780173
> View attachment 3780175





Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781081
> 
> 
> Haven't brought my C24 crinoline out to play for over a year. Following me to work today.
> 
> View attachment 3781082
> 
> This black box kelly cut with guilloche hardware attended my school's 100th anniversary dinner 2 nights ago. Haven't used her for ages too!
> 
> Anyway thanks for letting me share.



Background questions!!!!!

Birkin, would love to see more VCA details over on the VCA threads!!! [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57] necklaces, bracelet, I'm dying here!!!! [emoji7]

Kkho the bags are gorgeous and I love them both.....but would also like to know more about that scarf storage/display situation you've got under the Kelly Cut? [emoji846]


----------



## Kkho

BBC said:


> Background questions!!!!!
> 
> 
> Kkho the bags are gorgeous and I love them both.....but would also like to know more about that scarf storage/display situation you've got under the Kelly Cut? [emoji846]







BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!


----------



## cafecreme15

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!



Holy cow, what an INCREDIBLE collection!! Kkho, would you consider sharing more pictures, or maybe starting a separate thread, for your collection/closet?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!



I LOOOOOOOOOVE these drawers and your AMAZING collection!!! Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## cavluv

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!


Wow...it's just like having your own boutique in-home. How fun to make your selections every day


----------



## Kkho

cafecreme15 said:


> Holy cow, what an INCREDIBLE collection!! Kkho, would you consider sharing more pictures, or maybe starting a separate thread, for your collection/closet?



Erm... I won't know where and how to start because my journey or should I say 'addiction' with H have spanned nearly 10 years. I have been posting a little here and there when I get some free time to myself.


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Verrou chaine mini

Rouge vif ostrich


----------



## cafecreme15

Kkho said:


> Erm... I won't know where and how to start because my journey or should I say 'addiction' with H have spanned nearly 10 years. I have been posting a little here and there when I get some free time to myself.



Looking forward to seeing more whenever you have some time to share! Your closet is better stocked than most H boutiques!


----------



## Kkho

cafecreme15 said:


> Looking forward to seeing more whenever you have some time to share! Your closet is better stocked than most H boutiques!



You are too kind. Will try to post more when I get more time. Ain't easy with a full time job and a 3 and 1 year old.


----------



## Rhl2987

ilovecocohanel said:


> Verrou chaine mini
> 
> Rouge vif ostrich


Your Verrou in ostrich is lovely!!! I saw a chevre one the other day and was surprised by how much I liked the size, shape, and strap. Beautiful bag!


----------



## Rhl2987

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!


Fabulous display and collection!!! I'm anxious to redo my closet to display my growing collection and love the idea of the see through drawers and shelves!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

Rhl2987 said:


> Your Verrou in ostrich is lovely!!! I saw a chevre one the other day and was surprised by how much I liked the size, shape, and strap. Beautiful bag!


Thank you dear!
It is indeed a beautiful bag beautifully made


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tabbi001

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!


Wow this is accessories heaven  would love to see more pictures of your collection


----------



## PursePassionLV

PurseOnFleek said:


> Monochromatic with a pop of baby B colour [emoji12]
> View attachment 3781236



I would never think to style myself like that!!! It's brilliant! I always feel like I have to have something on my outfit that translates to my accessories but you clearly dispelled that notion for me. [emoji7][emoji177] you look amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## moonstone

ilovecocohanel said:


> Verrou chaine mini
> 
> Rouge vif ostrich



Very beautiful and stylish!


----------



## moonstone

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!



Hi Kkho, Beautiful collection.  Not messy at all! [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Tonimichelle

remainsilly said:


> Rouge grenat bolide31(clemence/phw), coach rexy charm, randolph aviators
> View attachment 3780384
> 
> Eat frites, ignore salad.


Your bolide is gorgeous and quite right... salad is garnish and only eaten after everything else in my book


----------



## Tonimichelle

PurseOnFleek said:


> Monochromatic with a pop of baby B colour [emoji12]
> View attachment 3781236


Your B,  your outfit and you look beautiful! What a lovely photo


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!


OMG!!! Your collection is amazing!


----------



## MAGJES

My two little brownies hanging out today sunning in the kitchen!


----------



## LuckyBitch

ilovecocohanel said:


> Verrou chaine mini
> 
> Rouge vif ostrich


Wonder if this is Eva Longoria?... Whoever you are, you look absolutely STUNNING!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

BBC said:


> Holy cr*p, you are STUNNING! [emoji1360]





PursePassionLV said:


> I would never think to style myself like that!!! It's brilliant! I always feel like I have to have something on my outfit that translates to my accessories but you clearly dispelled that notion for me. [emoji7][emoji177] you look amazing! Thank you for sharing.





Tonimichelle said:


> Your B,  your outfit and you look beautiful! What a lovely photo


Thankyou lovelies for your kind words[emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!


Love your closet and Collection!


ilovecocohanel said:


> Verrou chaine mini
> 
> Rouge vif ostrich


Beautiful outfit and bag~


----------



## ilovecocohanel

moonstone said:


> Very beautiful and stylish!


Thank you


----------



## ilovecocohanel

LuckyBitch said:


> Wonder if this is Eva Longoria?... Whoever you are, you look absolutely STUNNING!!




Lol i can def say im not EVA haha


----------



## LovEmAll

Almost Hermes head to toe were it not for the dior shoes. My love affair with anemone and rtw


----------



## Marlee

Bastias and Clic H at work today [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

LovEmAll said:


> Almost Hermes head to toe were it not for the dior shoes. My love affair with anemone and rtw


This outfit is perfection !! The Anemone B with that Top ( is it Flamingo Party?) is a lovely combination.


----------



## DR2014

PurseOnFleek said:


> Monochromatic with a pop of baby B colour [emoji12]
> View attachment 3781236


PurseOnFleek, you look absolutely gorgeous!  And I love your whole outfit.  Would you mind sharing where you got your coat/topper?  Thanks...


----------



## DR2014

ilovecocohanel said:


> Verrou chaine mini
> 
> Rouge vif ostrich


Wow!  Are we going to see this picture on the stars or socialites thread too?   You look so beautiful!


----------



## suziez

PurseOnFleek said:


> Monochromatic with a pop of baby B colour [emoji12]
> View attachment 3781236


you look fabulous...


----------



## DR2014

My black vache hunter Evelyne sellier, 29cm, helping me work from home...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

DR2014 said:


> PurseOnFleek, you look absolutely gorgeous!  And I love your whole outfit.  Would you mind sharing where you got your coat/topper?  Thanks...


Thankyou you are very kind! The coat is actually from Boohoo got it for an absolute bargain and the quality is actually pretty good as Boohoo can be hit or miss. I went true to size I could of sized up to wear with long sleeve tops underneath but this still works.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Marlee said:


> Bastias and Clic H at work today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782121


Love the colours!  Do you use your Bastia for other purpose than coins? Am waiting for my store to get a bright coloured Bastia...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

suziez said:


> you look fabulous...


Thankyou Suziez[emoji175]


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing my behapi 3 to hang out in the shade in my backyard on this gorgeous (hot) day. It looks a lot more turquoise in real life.


----------



## Marlee

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the colours!  Do you use your Bastia for other purpose than coins? Am waiting for my store to get a bright coloured Bastia...



Thank you  Yes, I usually use one for coins and another for my keys, so they won't damage the inside of my bags. I really love the Bastia for this purpose! I hope you will find a nice color soon!


----------



## bfly

PurseOnFleek said:


> Monochromatic with a pop of baby B colour [emoji12]
> View attachment 3781236


You look gorgeous. Love that pink B.


----------



## bfly

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess!


I couldn't see the mess, all I see is beautiful H collection.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Some recent pix


----------



## LovEmAll

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This outfit is perfection !! The Anemone B with that Top ( is it Flamingo Party?) is a lovely combination.


Thanks hun!  So sweet of u . Yep. The top is flamingo party.  When I got my B I was so happy to be able to match it to this super special top.   One of my fab H pieces.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nicole0612

Marlee said:


> Thank you  Yes, I usually use one for coins and another for my keys, so they won't damage the inside of my bags. I really love the Bastia for this purpose! I hope you will find a nice color soon!



This is an excellent idea. I never knew what I would do with one if I got it, but I love the cute colors. Can you put your key fob in it also?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some recent pix
> 
> View attachment 3782962
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782975
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782981



You look great! I love all of the looks from casual to more dressed up!


----------



## EmileH

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some recent pix
> 
> View attachment 3782962
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782975
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782981



[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Luxzenith

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781081
> 
> 
> Haven't brought my C24 crinoline out to play for over a year. Following me to work today.
> 
> View attachment 3781082
> 
> This black box kelly cut with guilloche hardware attended my school's 100th anniversary dinner 2 nights ago. Haven't used her for ages too!
> 
> Anyway thanks for letting me share.



Kkho, 

I love that black box Kelly cut!! Wow.. that shine! Bring her out more often and share more pictures soon!!


----------



## Marlee

nicole0612 said:


> This is an excellent idea. I never knew what I would do with one if I got it, but I love the cute colors. Can you put your key fob in it also?



I'm not sure about that, I don't own a car so I don't have a key fob. I have 5 keys and a small keychain which fit comfortably inside, so there is quite a lot of room in it


----------



## ChaneLisette

nicole0612 said:


> This is an excellent idea. I never knew what I would do with one if I got it, but I love the cute colors. Can you put your key fob in it also?


Hi! I can fit my key fob along with two keys inside my bastia.


----------



## cafecreme15

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some recent pix
> 
> View attachment 3782962
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782975
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782981



What great photos!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## peppers90

Soie Cool 22 for summer, thanks for letting me share


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing my behapi 3 to hang out in the shade in my backyard on this gorgeous (hot) day. It looks a lot more turquoise in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782556



Love the color! It WAS hot yesterday! [emoji28]


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thank you all so much ladies! You are all too kind! Have a great day 



nicole0612 said:


> You look great! I love all of the looks from casual to more dressed up!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]





cafecreme15 said:


> What great photos!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Monaliceke

chincac said:


> savana dance in action..
> View attachment 3765294


Love your Moynat! May I know what color? Thanks.


----------



## thyme

luxemadam said:


> Love your Moynat! May I know what color? Thanks.



thank you l*uxemadam*. it's purple.


----------



## bobkat1991

peppers90 said:


> Soie Cool 22 for summer, thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3783400
> View attachment 3783399


You always look great, peppers!


----------



## Monaliceke

chincac said:


> thank you l*uxemadam*. it's purple.


Thanks! She is a real beauty.


----------



## nicole0612

Marlee said:


> I'm not sure about that, I don't own a car so I don't have a key fob. I have 5 keys and a small keychain which fit comfortably inside, so there is quite a lot of room in it





ChaneLisette said:


> Hi! I can fit my key fob along with two keys inside my bastia.



Wonderful, thank you! This will be fun to add in a wishlist color! I like to just grab little SLG and place in my pocket when running an errand or two.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Lizard Egee and shawl ready for a cocktail !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

bobkat1991 said:


> You always look great, peppers!



Thank you so much bobkat!


----------



## Nanami_S.

It's about bedtime, buy my toddler wouldn't let go my JPG. [emoji28]


----------



## nicole0612

Nanami_S. said:


> It's about bedtime, buy my toddler wouldn't let go my JPG. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784089



Well it matches his outfit, so you can't really blame him!

Haha I LOVE this photo so much. I have a little boy also and he is always into everything


----------



## mi.kay

Nanami_S. said:


> It's about bedtime, buy my toddler wouldn't let go my JPG. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784089



Non hermes related but I noticed your son is sucking his thumb - I am a dentist and will recommend breaking the habit to prevent malocclusion (teeth not aligned properly). There are many ways to do so, you can consult your dentist regarding this  PS gorgeous bag!


----------



## Nanami_S.

mi.kay said:


> Non hermes related but I noticed your son is sucking his thumb - I am a dentist and will recommend breaking the habit to prevent malocclusion (teeth not aligned properly). There are many ways to do so, you can consult your dentist regarding this  PS gorgeous bag!



Thanks! DH and I have been trying to break this habit  for more than a year.


----------



## Genie27

Mrs.Z said:


> Lizard Egee and shawl ready for a cocktail !
> View attachment 3783869


Gorgeous Outfit!! - I have the same dress in navy, and this colour really pops on you. Love it!!


----------



## KittyKat65

At the amusement arcade with my son.  Hermes and McQueen


----------



## leuleu

Mrs.Z said:


> Lizard Egee and shawl ready for a cocktail !
> View attachment 3783869


Top !


----------



## Tonimichelle

Nanami_S. said:


> It's about bedtime, buy my toddler wouldn't let go my JPG. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784089


Aww, they're both gorgeous


----------



## luvlux64

Getting some (bleu sky) sun [emoji12] in my backyard with my H Evie mini [emoji173]️




Enjoy the summer!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Nanami_S. said:


> It's about bedtime, buy my toddler wouldn't let go my JPG. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784089


Such a cute photo!


Mrs.Z said:


> Lizard Egee and shawl ready for a cocktail !
> View attachment 3783869


Love the shawl and your egee paired together


peppers90 said:


> Soie Cool 22 for summer, thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3783400
> View attachment 3783399


You carry this bag so well! I think you need to be apart of H advertising!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some recent pix
> 
> View attachment 3782962
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782973
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782975
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782981


You look great in all your pics!


Marlee said:


> Thank you  Yes, I usually use one for coins and another for my keys, so they won't damage the inside of my bags. I really love the Bastia for this purpose! I hope you will find a nice color soon!


Thankyou! I too have seen some people use for keys its a great idea !


cafecreme15 said:


> Wearing my behapi 3 to hang out in the shade in my backyard on this gorgeous (hot) day. It looks a lot more turquoise in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782556


Beautiful colour


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Used both Birkins this week for shopping trips[emoji4]


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

PurseOnFleek said:


> Used both Birkins this week for shopping trips[emoji4]
> View attachment 3785386
> View attachment 3785387



Love those Dior shoes!!


----------



## Christofle

Just need to bake some macaroons for the afternoon!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pasha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!





LuckyBitch said:


> My goodness, you look absolutely fabulous.....





PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the outfit ! Lace is so classic!
> 
> Such a beautiful colour for the Medor clutch. And i love your outfit and necklace paired
> 
> Scarf brings fun colour to otherwise black outfit and bag[emoji106]



Thank you !


----------



## sarahslater88

Hello lovely PF ladies! 

As promised, here is my Blue Izmir B30 in action on the Swedish coast 

This color is so gorgeous, recommend it to any of you looking for a blue B or K


----------



## Uyen4570

I have finally fallen for the rodeo charms!


----------



## mguido

Miss B35's day out after a long time [emoji4] please excuse the messy closet photo [emoji38]


----------



## HGT

mguido said:


> View attachment 3786290
> 
> 
> Miss B35's day out after a long time [emoji4] please excuse the messy closet photo [emoji38]



Dear, I LOVE your phone case.  Can you share where did you get it from? Thanks!


----------



## peppers90

PurseOnFleek said:


> You carry this bag so well! I think you need to be apart of H advertising!



Thank you PurseonFleek!  Love your action shots of both Birkins . Have a great weekend!


----------



## 911snowball

Agree on that phone case!  Would LOVE to get one.  Please let us know!


----------



## bobkat1991

Just an Ebene picotin with an Hermes necklace and bracelet.....


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Action from Napa:


----------



## DesigningStyle

At the office last week and at the farm market today!


----------



## Ruedubac

DesigningStyle said:


> At the office last week and at the farm market today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787138
> 
> View attachment 3787139


That is a beautiful blue color, congrats,  what is the name of that color?


----------



## cafecreme15

Chi town Chanel said:


> Action from Napa:



This tennis bracelet though [emoji7]


----------



## Chi town Chanel

cafecreme15 said:


> This tennis bracelet though [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Chi town Chanel said:


> Action from Napa:


Love the nail colour!


DesigningStyle said:


> At the office last week and at the farm market today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787138
> 
> View attachment 3787139


This B looks so elegant in epsom and colour Bleu Agate?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Bracelet stack and mini eve off to Kmart for household items and  things we didnt need lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PursePassionLV

PurseOnFleek said:


> Bracelet stack and mini eve off to Kmart for household items and  things we didnt need lol
> View attachment 3787507
> View attachment 3787509



Sooo adorable. How are you liking your TPM?? Curious what all fits inside. It looks like such a perfect weekend/errand bag. Kmart has never looked so good [emoji7]


----------



## PursePassionLV

Chi town Chanel said:


> Action from Napa:



Stunning! But that bracelet and nail polish color!! Wowza[emoji177]



DesigningStyle said:


> At the office last week and at the farm market today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787138
> 
> View attachment 3787139



Adore the bag color and of course that ring!! I'm a blue gal and definitely need both in my life. So pretty. [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Tonimichelle

PurseOnFleek said:


> Bracelet stack and mini eve off to Kmart for household items and  things we didnt need lol
> View attachment 3787507
> View attachment 3787509


Beautiful blues and your doggie is adorable


----------



## Pinkie*

PurseOnFleek said:


> Monochromatic with a pop of baby B colour [emoji12]
> View attachment 3781236


Fab


----------



## Pinkie*

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3781331
> View attachment 3781332
> 
> 
> BBC, they are just see through drawers where I keep my little treasures. Easy access and visualization. And sorry for the mess![/QUOT


----------



## Pinkie*

MAGJES said:


> My two little brownies hanging out today sunning in the kitchen!


Beutiful! One is gold
And second one?


----------



## leuleu

PurseOnFleek said:


> Bracelet stack and mini eve off to Kmart for household items and  things we didnt need lol
> View attachment 3787507
> View attachment 3787509


Those eyes  Did you take him or her with you ?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ruedubac said:


> That is a beautiful blue color, congrats,  what is the name of that color?


Thanks so much.  The color is Bleu Agate and it is a bit of a chameleon (like many of Hermes colors)--outside light, indoor light, office light, car light...it always look different!  



PurseOnFleek said:


> This B looks so elegant in epsom and colour Bleu Agate?


Exactly!  (And thank you!)


----------



## DesigningStyle

PurseOnFleek said:


> Bracelet stack and mini eve off to Kmart for household items and  things we didnt need lol
> View attachment 3787507
> View attachment 3787509


Oh I love it all!  Your dog is precious!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

leuleu said:


> Those eyes  Did you take him or her with you ?


Sky my girl corgi, unfortunately I couldn't take her i also have another male corgi named Juno. We aren't allowed animals in shopping centres unless for disability reasons[emoji20]


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My Companion for the long weekend


----------



## chica727

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3788483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Companion for the long weekend


@Shrinkkbo: Gorgeous look! Have a great long weekend. We must be in the same hood.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3788483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Companion for the long weekend


So divine!! Great companion indeed!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

chica727 said:


> @Shrinkkbo: Gorgeous look! Have a great long weekend. We must be in the same hood.


 Canada???


----------



## chica727

Shrinkkbo said:


> Canada???


Wesrcoast is the best coast. 150 and counting.  Hope you are able to enjoy the wildscape despite the gloomy haze. I am so ready for some rain. [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chica727

*Westcoast


----------



## Shrinkkbo

chica727 said:


> Wesrcoast is the best coast. 150 and counting.  Hope you are able to enjoy the wildscape despite the gloomy haze. I am so ready for some rain. [emoji8]


Yippee !! Am on the west coast also , I feel ya rain much needed


----------



## anpanmanlover

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ilovecocohanel

One too many red hermes bags. Purely coincidental


----------



## CClovesbags

She came with me to check out my first Chanel
mini [emoji4]


----------



## Tonimichelle

She's lovely


----------



## mcpro

Vacation mode!!!


----------



## Emerson

Curiosite charms in action ❤️ ! I love how simple it is. The perfume bottle, lantern, and carriage charms in the curiosite collection are all gorgeous too! Does anyone know the meaning behind why the key goes with the eye?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Lindy 30 and H lacquer bracelet (again!). Love to get more use of it[emoji4][emoji5] Jumpsuit from Pucci.


----------



## Coconuts40

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3791041
> 
> 
> Lindy 30 and H lacquer bracelet (again!). Love to get more use of it[emoji4][emoji5] Jumpsuit from Pucci.



Wow you look fantastic!
Your  bracelet is incredible!!! and of course loving your Lindy


----------



## lulilu

Emerson said:


> Curiosite charms in action ❤️ ! I love how simple it is. The perfume bottle, lantern, and carriage charms in the curiosite collection are all gorgeous too! Does anyone know the meaning behind why the key goes with the eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791001



Love this necklace!  It is one we rarely see in action.


----------



## Emerson

Thank you . I believe @Luxzenith has posted an action photo of her curiosite necklace with the calfskin leather cord that she wears as a choker 


lulilu said:


> Love this necklace!  It is one we rarely see in action.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ilovecocohanel said:


> One too many red hermes bags. Purely coincidental


Thats alot of H bags in one go! And the coincidence of colour makes it all the more special for that photo


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3791041
> 
> 
> Lindy 30 and H lacquer bracelet (again!). Love to get more use of it[emoji4][emoji5] Jumpsuit from Pucci.



Nice look Thingumpy.


----------



## sarahslater88

Me and Bea enjoying the last bit of Summer here in Norway 

#BlueIzmirLove


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

sarahslater88 said:


> Me and Bea enjoying the last bit of Summer here in Norway
> 
> #BlueIzmirLove
> 
> View attachment 3791504


Your BI birkin looks extra special in that surrounding background


----------



## Luxzenith

Emerson said:


> Curiosite charms in action [emoji173]️ ! I love how simple it is. The perfume bottle, lantern, and carriage charms in the curiosite collection are all gorgeous too! Does anyone know the meaning behind why the key goes with the eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791001



Absolutely simple and "eye"-catching!! I love this style of yours! It brings out the design.. yeah.. why huh? Key plus eye? Let's go and ask our SAs [emoji23]


----------



## CClovesbags

Just the little bracelet [emoji8]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

This past week in action [emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

And Corgi Juno


----------



## 911snowball

They're so precious!  They are both beautifully groomed!  Hope you share pics of them again sometime.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow you look fantastic!
> Your  bracelet is incredible!!! and of course loving your Lindy





Nahreen said:


> Nice look Thingumpy.



Thank you very much![emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## luxi_max

PurseOnFleek said:


> This past week in action [emoji106]
> View attachment 3792946
> View attachment 3792947
> View attachment 3792948



Love your action pics.  So chic!!!


----------



## juzluvpink

My Barenia and I [emoji173]️


----------



## Mirame

Paradis mule in action


----------



## Keren16

juzluvpink said:


> My Barenia and I [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3793212



Love Barenia & adore this pic!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Strolling along the port one weekend...


----------



## Meowwu

Trying out rose gold clic clack and silver chains d'acre before I head out. I think it works (??).


----------



## loves

love eyes for loves' little b


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Puppers, DH and I at Hotdog Fest yesterday.  I got a veggie dog though ; )


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mousdioufe

Getting ready to go to work with me.


----------



## ksuromax

CSGM shawl


----------



## DR2014

ksuromax said:


> CSGM shawl


Are you about to fly a plane???!!


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## bella89

Returning home after a fun day at KOP.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bella89 said:


> Returning home after a fun day at KOP.
> 
> View attachment 3794733


Such an amazing Pink!!! What did you get from KOP??? hahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mirame said:


> Paradis mule in action


Need these mules stat! So cute hun!


----------



## bella89

Israeli_Flava said:


> Such an amazing Pink!!! What did you get from KOP??? hahahah


Thank you!  I seriously get compliments on this color everywhere.  A sales associate in a store today actually started touching my bag without my permission, I had no idea what to do! Unfortunately I did not get anything, I'm saving up now for a pair of VCA earrings so just window shopping for me.  My mom got a cute blazer from Eileen Fisher, though!    Thanks for asking!


----------



## Mirame

Israeli_Flava said:


> Need these mules stat! So cute hun!


Thanks hun! Go get them. They are super comfy


----------



## ksuromax

DR2014 said:


> Are you about to fly a plane???!!


yes!  i was ready to! desperately longing for all my bags and scarves waiting for me at home.... lol


----------



## Tall1Grl

A jelly kinda day...


----------



## cafecreme15

bella89 said:


> Returning home after a fun day at KOP.
> 
> View attachment 3794733



Love KOP!! Did you find anything there?

Edit: whoops, just saw your above post! KOP is really fun to window shop in. The SAs are so friendly and helpful. Sorry you had that uncomfortable experience of someone touching your bag without permission. I'm sure they meant well and were so excited to see you carrying such a gorgeous pink!


----------



## ghoztz

juzluvpink said:


> My Barenia and I [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3793212



that's Barenia heaven!!


----------



## ghoztz

sarahslater88 said:


> Me and Bea enjoying the last bit of Summer here in Norway
> 
> #BlueIzmirLove
> 
> View attachment 3791504



Blue Izmir is my favorite blue from H!!  your B is so gorgeous


----------



## cafecreme15

Boating on a beautiful Sunday


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

Had a fun weekend!!  Happy Monday everyone.     RC Lindy 30 making me smile a lot !!


----------



## fally

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3794611


Good Morning my dear CClovesbags, what a beautiful pairing. Your boy bag is gorgeous.


----------



## luvlux64

Oasis, Ready...set....go!


----------



## Mirame

Toffee Pico on a sunny day


----------



## loves

TrimII in Bleu Jean [emoji170]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

luxi_max said:


> Love your action pics.  So chic!!!


Aw thankyou[emoji173] 


juzluvpink said:


> My Barenia and I [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3793212


Love barenia leather. Really need to get a barenia piece asap


Mirame said:


> Paradis mule in action


Beautiful! Im still waiting on my size to arrive back in stock[emoji29] 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Strolling along the port one weekend...
> 
> View attachment 3793991


Stunning kelly and that red!


Meowwu said:


> Trying out rose gold clic clack and silver chains d'acre before I head out. I think it works (??).
> 
> View attachment 3794112


I personally love mixing metals i think it works


mousdioufe said:


> Getting ready to go to work with me.


Assuming that's a vintage K since no double hooks it looks like its in fabulous condition! 


bella89 said:


> Returning home after a fun day at KOP.
> 
> View attachment 3794733


This colour is TDF I'd be scared for this colour in a cross body but gosh its beautiful


----------



## DesigningStyle

B30 in Bleu Agate with my pretty Sellier Bangle in Turquin---a perfect color match!  (Various room lighting shows the chameleon like Agate color!)


----------



## cafecreme15

DesigningStyle said:


> B30 in Bleu Agate with my pretty Sellier Bangle in Turquin---a perfect color match!  (Various room lighting shows the chameleon like Agate color!)



I love bleu agate!! I have an Evelyne in this color and it is a true chameleon!


----------



## glam_reaper

DesigningStyle said:


> B30 in Bleu Agate with my pretty Sellier Bangle in Turquin---a perfect color match!  (Various room lighting shows the chameleon like Agate color!)



Beautiful!! It really is a perfect match!!


----------



## atelierforward

DesigningStyle said:


> B30 in Bleu Agate with my pretty Sellier Bangle in Turquin---a perfect color match!  (Various room lighting shows the chameleon like Agate color!)


I haven't seen blue agate in epsom IRL, only clemence. It's absolutely lovely in this leather!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Stack of the day!!!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Constance mini in etain with RGHW


----------



## Toronto Carre

cafecreme15 said:


> Boating on a beautiful Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3795300


Could you please share the colour of your Clic H? I love it!


----------



## atelierforward

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3798980
> 
> Constance mini in etain with RGHW


Wow, this is a gorgeous combo!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Toronto Carre said:


> Could you please share the colour of your Clic H? I love it!



Thank you! It's a couple of years old, but I believe it is rose poudre!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luxzenith

My bolide 27 in feu gulliver.. with my new chameleon nails!


----------



## liredcap

Enjoy sunny Sat


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Out with my trusty Vermillion Berline [emoji173]️ and new Paddock charm!


----------



## Chrisy

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3798980
> 
> Constance mini in etain with RGHW


Beautiful. Always wanted a mini C in etain.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

pinkiestarlet said:


> Out with my trusty Vermillion Berline [emoji173]️ and new Paddock charm!
> 
> View attachment 3799903



So great to see a tpfer rockin a berline! Great bag!


----------



## mcpro

Shark attack!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

mcpro said:


> Shark attack!!!
> 
> View attachment 3800197


Omgggg 
Haha lollllllll


----------



## Luxzenith

mcpro said:


> Shark attack!!!
> 
> View attachment 3800197



This picture made my day!! Thanks for sharing!! [emoji23]


----------



## petpringles

mcpro said:


> Shark attack!!!
> 
> View attachment 3800197


LOL!  Love this!!!!


----------



## mcpro

bagidiotic said:


> Omgggg
> Haha lollllllll





Luxzenith said:


> This picture made my day!! Thanks for sharing!! [emoji23]





petpringles said:


> LOL!  Love this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800523



 Hubby said this picture is perfect  for purseforum action shot !!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Rose extreme first day out with my first 45x45 scarf .. this is very different from my Rose azalea shade!


----------



## cafecreme15

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3801068
> 
> 
> Rose extreme first day out with my first 45x45 scarf .. this is very different from my Rose azalea shade!


The leather on this looks so scrumptious!


----------



## ice75

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3801068
> 
> 
> Rose extreme first day out with my first 45x45 scarf .. this is very different from my Rose azalea shade!


Oh a very beautiful colour! Did you just bought it lately?


----------



## Angelalaaa

Photo with my dad and sister and dear navy box k32, out for my mums bday dinner.


----------



## Uyen4570

Vintage gold Kelly 28 and new GR velvet boots


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Corfous in action watching the eclipse!


----------



## littleblackbag

Mirame said:


> Toffee Pico on a sunny day
> View attachment 3796610


Have to say the leather looks very thick and sumptuous on your Pico!


----------



## Pessie

Victoria 
(Still white, astonishingly!)


----------



## MahaM

LovEmAll said:


> Almost Hermes head to toe were it not for the dior shoes. My love affair with anemone and rtw



Love the color of your bag , amazing!

What is rge exact color?


----------



## MahaM

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3785915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovely PF ladies!
> 
> As promised, here is my Blue Izmir B30 in action on the Swedish coast
> 
> This color is so gorgeous, recommend it to any of you looking for a blue B or K


Yes, a very nice color! 
Enjoy ur bag


----------



## PurseOnFleek

mcpro said:


> Shark attack!!!
> 
> View attachment 3800197


Lol!!!!! Perfect TPF action photo!


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3801068
> 
> 
> Rose extreme first day out with my first 45x45 scarf .. this is very different from my Rose azalea shade!


This colour is beautiful in a pico. So cute


Uyen4570 said:


> View attachment 3801521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage gold Kelly 28 and new GR velvet boots


Love your vintage K. I have been thinking to add a vintage gold K. I seen another pic of one on Pinterest in a Courchevel K32 retourne and looked so stylish.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Pessie said:


> Victoria
> (Still white, astonishingly!)
> View attachment 3802297


Beautiful! Im soo scared of white bags. You have looked after her well


----------



## sakuraboo

cross post - my daughter found a new use for my evie or for her foot


----------



## Luxzenith

cafecreme15 said:


> The leather on this looks so scrumptious!



Thanks!! It is very unlike rose azalea.. is an adult pink.. if u know what I mean.. 



ice75 said:


> Oh a very beautiful colour! Did you just bought it lately?



Yup ice75.. I do love my picotins..LOL!! This is size 18 btw!


----------



## ice75

Luxzenith said:


> Thanks!! It is very unlike rose azalea.. is an adult pink.. if u know what I mean..
> 
> Yup ice75.. I do love my picotins..LOL!! This is size 18 btw!


You are blessed to be able carry size 18! It will be too small to carry


----------



## loveydovey35

ksuromax said:


> CSGM shawl



I know for a fact that none of the pilots I have ever seen look as chic as you, wow! Bravo! you look amazing! love this shot.


----------



## loveydovey35

PurseOnFleek said:


> Bracelet stack and mini eve off to Kmart for household items and  things we didnt need lol
> View attachment 3787507
> View attachment 3787509



Love the face of your pooch, so adorable!


----------



## loveydovey35

DesigningStyle said:


> At the office last week and at the farm market today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787138
> 
> View attachment 3787139



Gorgeous, stunning color, what size is your blue beauty?


----------



## DR2014

sakuraboo said:


> cross post - my daughter found a new use for my evie or for her foot


This is so cute!!!


----------



## ksuromax

loveydovey35 said:


> I know for a fact that none of the pilots I have ever seen look as chic as you, wow! Bravo! you look amazing! love this shot.


 thank you dearly


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fineprint

mcpro said:


> Shark attack!!!
> 
> View attachment 3800197



Haha.  So cute!


----------



## katekluet

new nail polish matches my Verrou


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Out to dinner with my fave companions! My family and my H! [emoji7][emoji1357][emoji65][emoji1350][emoji1348] black box Constance
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3803891


----------



## nicole0612

sakuraboo said:


> cross post - my daughter found a new use for my evie or for her foot


This is the best photo!


----------



## sakuraboo

nicole0612 said:


> This is the best photo!


Thanks


----------



## Nerja

PurseOnFleek said:


> Monochromatic with a pop of baby B colour [emoji12]
> View attachment 3781236


Wow!  You are gorgeous in that outfit!  And the B is truly the whipped cream on top!  Love it!


----------



## Nerja

Nanami_S. said:


> It's about bedtime, buy my toddler wouldn't let go my JPG. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784089


So sweet!


----------



## Nerja

PurseOnFleek said:


> Used both Birkins this week for shopping trips[emoji4]
> View attachment 3785386
> View attachment 3785387


once again, beautiful!   And may I ask what is the color of the pink B?  I'm still learning the Hermès colors.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Nerja said:


> once again, beautiful!   And may I ask what is the color of the pink B?  I'm still learning the Hermès colors.


Its Rose Azalee  [emoji4]


----------



## etoupebirkin

I was inspired by the picture of Peony Lim in the Socialite's thread.


----------



## Mirame

Dressing her up for weekend


----------



## cafecreme15

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3805074
> 
> Dressing her up for weekend



What a darling little bow!


----------



## Mirame

cafecreme15 said:


> What a darling little bow!


Thank you! Was experimenting and turn out not bad. Cute


----------



## chicinthecity777

Good old Ms Iris accompany me. She's such a good workhorse!


----------



## Jennifer Marvin




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Here is my big bag. Love this gal lots and she never let's me down, a true workhorse. Scarf and love twilly made first appearances. Have a beautiful weekend everyone.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old Ms Iris accompany me. She's such a good workhorse!
> View attachment 3805245



What a beauty she is. I just got my workhorse out these days. [emoji206] [emoji521]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

etoupebirkin said:


> I was inspired by the picture of Peony Lim in the Socialite's thread.
> View attachment 3804930



Beautiful B and love the outfit. 



Mirame said:


> View attachment 3805074
> 
> Dressing her up for weekend



Oh wow. Amazing skills with the twilly. I'm barely doing mine the 'proper' way. Wish I could be as good as you.


----------



## luckylove

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old Ms Iris accompany me. She's such a good workhorse!
> View attachment 3805245



Gorgeous bag and she is a perfect match with your tweed!


----------



## chicinthecity777

luckylove said:


> Gorgeous bag and she is a perfect match with your tweed!


Thank you my dear! The tweed dress is so easy to wear for me. Matches with a few bags in my collection!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sarah_sarah said:


> What a beauty she is. I just got my workhorse out these days. [emoji206] [emoji521]


 to workhorse bags!


----------



## loves

my hardest working slg yet, 9 year old questche chevre kelly wallet


----------



## Rhl2987

loves said:


> my hardest working slg yet, 9 year old questche chevre kelly wallet


Are those stickers on there? They look very cool!!


----------



## cafecreme15

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old Ms Iris accompany me. She's such a good workhorse!
> View attachment 3805245



Iris is such a stunning color. H really should focus on making more purples!


----------



## loves

Rhl2987 said:


> Are those stickers on there? They look very cool!!


thanks and yes i stuck them on


----------



## chicinthecity777

cafecreme15 said:


> Iris is such a stunning color. H really should focus on making more purples!


It is the best dark purple in my book! And yes, it's time for a new purple! Hermes, are you listening!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

etoupebirkin said:


> I was inspired by the picture of Peony Lim in the Socialite's thread.
> View attachment 3804930


So chic !!


----------



## flower_power

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old Ms Iris accompany me. She's such a good workhorse!
> View attachment 3805245



 Gorgeous ! 
Was just recently thinking of taking my old B35 Iris GHW out to use again after a long hibernation and the pic has confirmed that I need to !


----------



## PurseOnFleek

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old Ms Iris accompany me. She's such a good workhorse!
> View attachment 3805245


The tweed goes so well with that bag. I need to really start adding tweed items to my wardrobe ; so effortless to wear


Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is my big bag. Love this gal lots and she never let's me down, a true workhorse. Scarf and love twilly made first appearances. Have a beautiful weekend everyone.
> View attachment 3805321


As much as i find mini bags cute i prefer a big bag. And this is perfect for holding everything u need!


----------



## littleblackbag

Please excuse the dusty mirror!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Momo0

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is my big bag. Love this gal lots and she never let's me down, a true workhorse. Scarf and love twilly made first appearances. Have a beautiful weekend everyone.
> View attachment 3805321



So chic


----------



## etoupebirkin

Love your Chucks, too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

flower_power said:


> Gorgeous !
> Was just recently thinking of taking my old B35 Iris GHW out to use again after a long hibernation and the pic has confirmed that I need to !


Oh please take your beauty out and post a photo too! Love iris especially with GHW!


----------



## chicinthecity777

PurseOnFleek said:


> The tweed goes so well with that bag. I need to really start adding tweed items to my wardrobe ; so effortless to wear



Tweed is so multitasking when it comes to matching your bags.


----------



## mcpro

View attachment 3806685


----------



## 1LV

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3806685


Love love love!  No hermes in my state so I stalk hermes.com for this bag in this color.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## mcpro

1LV said:


> Love love love!  No hermes in my state so I stalk hermes.com for this bag in this color.



[emoji4]


----------



## tia15

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3805074
> 
> Dressing her up for weekend



Beautiful! Love the color combination!


----------



## Panzanella




----------



## Orangefanatic

Panzanella said:


> View attachment 3806819


So Dreamy!!!!!!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3806685


Matchy with your Espadrilles 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 3806741


Love your Oz mules and how u dressed up your B


Panzanella said:


> View attachment 3806819


Lovely lizzy constance[emoji7]


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Love to put my favorite fragrance on with this.  The Swift leather just has an unbelievable soft touch to it.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Luxzenith

Panzanella said:


> View attachment 3806819



Wow..you are killing me with this picture.. I have been searching for the right Lizzie !! 

This is absolutely gorgeous, discontinued and a treasure!! Enjoy her in good health!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Virevolte In Action

Hope everyone is having a lovely summer.
Here's My New Virevolte 29 In Orange H In Swift/Clémence/Vache Hunter with H Chaine d'Ancre Print Tee, Izmir H Sandals...Stacked in Capucine Hapi3, ⬜️Craie CDC RGHW


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old Ms Iris accompany me. She's such a good workhorse!
> View attachment 3805245



Such a regal color. Beautiful bag. I did not realize we were twins on this tweed


----------



## nicole0612

loves said:


> my hardest working slg yet, 9 year old questche chevre kelly wallet



How unique!


----------



## Panzanella

Orangefanatic said:


> So Dreamy!!!!!!!


Thanks!!! 


PurseOnFleek said:


> Lovely lizzy constance[emoji7]


Thank you! 


Luxzenith said:


> Wow..you are killing me with this picture.. I have been searching for the right Lizzie !!
> This is absolutely gorgeous, discontinued and a treasure!! Enjoy her in good health!!


Thanks very much! I love lizzie (bags, not the real ones ); they are great so I hope you find the right one soon. Good luck in your search!


----------



## kathydep

Herbag + Twilly + Paddock


----------



## weibandy

Hermes Only said:


> Virevolte In Action
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely summer.
> Here's My New Virevolte 29 In Orange H In Swift/Clémence/Vache Hunter with H Chaine d'Ancre Print Tee, Izmir H Sandals...Stacked in Capucine Hapi3, ⬜️Craie CDC RGHW
> 
> View attachment 3807627
> View attachment 3807628


You look fantastic!!  Love the orange color on you


----------



## Hermes Only

weibandy said:


> You look fantastic!!  Love the orange color on you


Thank you


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Such a regal color. Beautiful bag. I did not realize we were twins on this tweed


Yes, I seem to remember you have this but a different style. Mine is the short sleeved dress. Which one do you have?


----------



## Wiggerl

Hello, 
my name is Wiggerl and I am a new member and I want show you my birkin bag in action


----------



## Wiggerl

Sorry for bad English 

I'm always reading in this forum and watch the wonderful pics. Now I start to show you me and my birkin bag today


----------



## suziez

Wiggerl said:


> Sorry for bad English
> 
> I'm always reading in this forum and watch the wonderful pics. Now I start to show you me and my birkin bag today


Fabulous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

kathydep said:


> Herbag + Twilly + Paddock


That twilly is perfect for your herbag! Good choice!


----------



## luckylove

Hermes Only said:


> Virevolte In Action
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely summer.
> Here's My New Virevolte 29 In Orange H In Swift/Clémence/Vache Hunter with H Chaine d'Ancre Print Tee, Izmir H Sandals...Stacked in Capucine Hapi3, ⬜️Craie CDC RGHW
> 
> View attachment 3807627
> View attachment 3807628



Fabulous photos! Your pictures always put a smile on my face. I love your sense of style and the happiness you exude! Best wishes!


----------



## luckylove

Wiggerl said:


> Sorry for bad English
> 
> I'm always reading in this forum and watch the wonderful pics. Now I start to show you me and my birkin bag today



Welcome! You and your B look lovely!


----------



## Wiggerl

suziez said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you so much


----------



## Wiggerl

luckylove said:


> Welcome! You and your B look lovely!



Thank you very much. It's my first birkin and I hope it's not my last birkin


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

luckylove said:


> Fabulous photos! Your pictures always put a smile on my face. I love your sense of style and the happiness you exude! Best wishes!


Thank you for the lovely words.. I apprecaite it

Xoxo HO


----------



## cafecreme15

Hermes Only said:


> Virevolte In Action
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely summer.
> Here's My New Virevolte 29 In Orange H In Swift/Clémence/Vache Hunter with H Chaine d'Ancre Print Tee, Izmir H Sandals...Stacked in Capucine Hapi3, [emoji833]️Craie CDC RGHW
> 
> View attachment 3807627
> View attachment 3807628



I looove this shirt! I always find the tshirts from the women's collection to be too loud and bright, but this one is perfect!


----------



## CClovesbags

First day back to the workplace after 17months. Let's hope they will keep me [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes, I seem to remember you have this but a different style. Mine is the short sleeved dress. Which one do you have?


We would have the whole outfit together  I have the ruffled long jacket.
Now if I could only get something similar to your gorgeous Birkin! xoxo


----------



## Meowwu

Monday beige.


Chanel: Chevron beige mini with Ghw and two tone sling backs.
Hermes: chaine d'acre long necklace and marron glacé clic with rose gold hw (I have to say, marron glacé goes so well with Chanel beige!!).
Tag watch and black freshwater pearl.


----------



## tia15

Airport style... 35 Kelly PHW rouge casaque


----------



## bobkat1991

Wiggerl said:


> Sorry for bad English
> 
> I'm always reading in this forum and watch the wonderful pics. Now I start to show you me and my birkin bag today


You are just beautiful......and your bag is pretty good looking, too!!


----------



## bobkat1991

Hermes Only said:


> Virevolte In Action
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely summer.
> Here's My New Virevolte 29 In Orange H In Swift/Clémence/Vache Hunter with H Chaine d'Ancre Print Tee, Izmir H Sandals...Stacked in Capucine Hapi3, ⬜️Craie CDC RGHW
> 
> View attachment 3807627
> View attachment 3807628


The camera always loves you.......signed, one of your fan club members


----------



## Hermes Only

bobkat1991 said:


> The camera always loves you.......signed, one of your fan club members



Thank You.. Likewise, I love your style as well.. You made me blush.. and Smile...Hugs!


----------



## Hermes Only

cafecreme15 said:


> I looove this shirt! I always find the tshirts from the women's collection to be too loud and bright, but this one is perfect!


Thank You.. H menswear makes the most understated T-Shirts!! .. Best to get them at H Sale.. and stock Up!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Hermes Only said:


> Thank You.. H menswear makes the most understated T-Shirts!! .. Best to get them at H Sale.. and stock Up!!



You get them at the H sale in Paris?


----------



## Hermes Only

cafecreme15 said:


> You get them at the H sale in Paris?


Recently, I get them at H Sale in US.. a few in SFO H Sale last June.. This particular one is actually from 2014, non-sale item.. but I manage to snag a tee or 2 during this years sale.. hint: If you like H menswear, H Sale is better to get them, Shoes, Sandals too.... better value!! .


----------



## werner

Wiggerl said:


> Hello,
> my name is Wiggerl and I am a new member and I want show you my birkin bag in action


Hello and welcome Wiggert. Your bag is lovely, and your smile is too


----------



## riquita

I love this thread, and I look through it and go in la la land. Today,  I can actually gather some courage to post something.  Here's my small contribution: the Evelyne PM in Etain with Copper strap. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nicole0612

riquita said:


> I love this thread, and I look through it and go in la la land. Today,  I can actually gather some courage to post something.  Here's my small contribution: the Evelyne PM in Etain with Copper strap. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3808518



Etain is such a chameleon. What a lovely bag and your contrast strap is such a nice pop of color. Thanks for sharing your photo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Wiggerl

bobkat1991 said:


> You are just beautiful......and your bag is pretty good looking, too!!



Thank you


----------



## Wiggerl

werner said:


> Hello and welcome Wiggert. Your bag is lovely, and your smile is too



thank you Werner


----------



## Wiggerl

tia15 said:


> Airport style... 35 Kelly PHW rouge casaque



What a wonderful and fresh red


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> We would have the whole outfit together  I have the ruffled long jacket.
> Now if I could only get something similar to your gorgeous Birkin! xoxo


Oh love that long jacket! With Hermes you never know when Iris will be back, then you can have this beautiful colour in your collection!


----------



## Wiggerl

Hello my dears,

On the pic you can see my happiness about my birkin. Nice day for you all


----------



## ice75

Wiggerl said:


> Hello my dears,
> 
> On the pic you can see my happiness about my birkin. Nice day for you all


Oh Wiggerl, you make me smile when I see how happy you are with your Birkin! Enjoy her with good health!


----------



## DesigningStyle

tia15 said:


> Airport style... 35 Kelly PHW rouge casaque


You look like a rock star!


----------



## Wiggerl

DesigningStyle said:


> You look like a rock star!



But I'm only a secretary


----------



## Wiggerl

ice75 said:


> Oh Wiggerl, you make me smile when I see how happy you are with your Birkin! Enjoy her with good health!



It's good to bring a smile in your face


----------



## riquita

nicole0612 said:


> Etain is such a chameleon. What a lovely bag and your contrast strap is such a nice pop of color. Thanks for sharing your photo


Thanks nicole0612!


----------



## lisawhit

Changing bags, wallet, and accessories -


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Wiggerl said:


> Hello,
> my name is Wiggerl and I am a new member and I want show you my birkin bag in action


Welcome! And congrats on your beautiful Birkin!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Busy week so have been using my B30. Holds all that i need and i dont need to think to much about what i need to carry. I just chuck it all in!


----------



## cafecreme15

PurseOnFleek said:


> Busy week so have been using my B30. Holds all that i need and i dont need to think to much about what i need to carry. I just chuck it all in!
> View attachment 3808796
> View attachment 3808797
> View attachment 3808798



You wear it perfectly, purseonfleek! What goodies are in the orange bag?? [emoji4]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cafecreme15 said:


> You wear it perfectly, purseonfleek! What goodies are in the orange bag?? [emoji4]


3 wishlist items ticked off. Which is nice for a change that i actually stuck to the plan when shopping at H! Will reveal in latest hermes purchase thread [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

Wiggerl said:


> Hello my dears,
> 
> On the pic you can see my happiness about my birkin. Nice day for you all


What a *CUTE* picture!  You express so well what so many of us feel when we "score" an Hermes!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Wiggerl said:


> Hello my dears,
> 
> On the pic you can see my happiness about my birkin. Nice day for you all



Love this photo! You look fabulous


----------



## misspink001

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3630987
> 
> 
> Savana dance charniere


I just bought this and love it!!! Looks great on you!


----------



## m_ichele

Wiggerl said:


> Hello my dears,
> 
> On the pic you can see my happiness about my birkin. Nice day for you all



Welcome wiggerl! This picture is adorable! I hope to feel excitement like yours someday. Enjoy your beautiful birkin!! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## m_ichele

Wiggerl said:


> But I'm only a secretary



"Only"?! Psshhh I bet they would be lost without you! [emoji6] you and your bag are stunning!


----------



## remainsilly

victoria II 35, clemence noir/phw--
enjoying garlic chive blooms & new friends


----------



## millivanilli

Wiggerl said:


> Hello,
> my name is Wiggerl and I am a new member and I want show you my birkin bag in action


hahaa I bet you are Bavarian  hi


----------



## DR2014

remainsilly said:


> victoria II 35, clemence noir/phw--
> enjoying garlic chive blooms & new friends
> View attachment 3809000


Hi remainsilly!  Best styling EVER of a victoria, love it!!


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> Please excuse the dusty mirror!



the pico is too cute! looking good..


----------



## thyme

last weekend in Alberobello, Italy.



mini trulli for doggie


----------



## DR2014

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3808771
> 
> 
> Changing bags, wallet, and accessories -


Love your beautiful Plume!


----------



## remainsilly

DR2014 said:


> Hi remainsilly!  Best styling EVER of a victoria, love it!!


 hello!
thank you!


----------



## Julide

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3808771
> 
> 
> Changing bags, wallet, and accessories -


OMG! Love your plume!! Can you share the specs on this beauty? Fabulous!!


----------



## Chezza25

Hello fellow Hermes lovers! I am a new member!
My latest baby! Happy hubby got it for me in my favorite color!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Chezza325 said:


> Hello fellow Hermes lovers! I am a new member!
> My latest baby! Happy hubby got it for me in my favorite color!
> View attachment 3809297


Welcome and congrats on your new B!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## won

Chezza325 said:


> Hello fellow Hermes lovers! I am a new member!
> My latest baby! Happy hubby got it for me in my favorite color!
> View attachment 3809297




Welcome to the forum! You look chic so as your ms B..is she blue atoll?


----------



## HerLuv

chincac said:


> last weekend in Alberobello, Italy.
> View attachment 3809144
> 
> 
> mini trulli for doggie
> View attachment 3809136
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809137



Chincac, you look great as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thyme

HerLuv said:


> Chincac, you look great as always. Thanks for sharing.


 
Thank you HerLuv


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> last weekend in Alberobello, Italy.
> View attachment 3809144
> 
> 
> mini trulli for doggie
> View attachment 3809136
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809137


My dear, I absolutely adore your photos! They are bright and colourful, full of sunshine, showing your H in real action and you look radiant with your smile! I much prefer these photos to some dark, "you can't even see much" photos or overly posed photos we see on social media.


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> My dear, I absolutely adore your photos! They are bright and colourful, full of sunshine, showing your H in real action and you look radiant with your smile! I much prefer these photos to some dark, "you can't even see much" photos or overly posed photos we see on social media.



￼thank you


----------



## lisawhit

Julide said:


> OMG! Love your plume!! Can you share the specs on this beauty? Fabulous!!


Thank you Julide,  it's ever calf leather and havanne color.  It's my work horse!


----------



## Wiggerl

millivanilli said:


> hahaa I bet you are Bavarian  hi



Yes, Bavarian girl from munich


----------



## Chezza25

won said:


> Welcome to the forum! You look chic so as your ms B..is she blue atoll?


Thanks for the warm welcome Won! 
Yes! It's Blue Atoll in Taurillon Clemence!
Took it for its first spin at the Warhol exhibition! It's my favorite color! X


----------



## Chezza25

PurseOnFleek said:


> Welcome and congrats on your new B!


Thanks for the warm welcome PurseOnFleek! You have a beautiful B too! Would love to have a black Birkin or Kelly too someday! X


----------



## millivanilli

Wiggerl said:


> Yes, Bavarian girl from munich


I'll PM you


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> last weekend in Alberobello, Italy.
> View attachment 3809144
> 
> 
> mini trulli for doggie
> View attachment 3809136
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809137


Stunning location, stunning dress, stunning bag!


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> Stunning location, stunning dress, stunning bag!



 thank you *littleblackbag *


----------



## innerpeace85

periogirl28 said:


> The other day it was still chilly. Shopping at Chanel with Hermes hat, Ghillies flats and Kelly.
> View attachment 3695296


Beautiful coat! Could I please know the name of the Max mara coat? Thanks!


----------



## Luvquality

Wiggerl said:


> Hello,
> my name is Wiggerl and I am a new member and I want show you my birkin bag in action


Major congrats!! It's so lovely!!!


----------



## riquita

Accessories of the day today at SCP. It was not a successful trip to Hermes but I'll try again another time.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chezza25

Patience is key! 

It's a sunny day at my part of the world!

Paired my Lime Yellow herbag with Tory Burch tropical espadrilles!

Hope you all had a good day!


----------



## riquita

Chezza325 said:


> Patience is key!
> 
> It's a sunny day at my part of the world!
> 
> Paired my Lime Yellow herbag with Tory Burch tropical espadrilles!
> 
> Hope you all had a good day!
> 
> View attachment 3810263


What a perfect match Chezza325!


----------



## periogirl28

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Beautiful coat! Could I please know the name of the Max mara coat? Thanks!


Thank you! It's 'S Max Mara from 3 years ago. I am afraid I don't know the name or model.


----------



## luvlux64

Getting my mani pedi in the salon 
First time wearing my mini Evie Bleu Z. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Just a quick pic shot in bathroom before heading out a few days ago, the CDC bracelet with LOVE bracelet.


----------



## cafecreme15

Lisa-SH said:


> Just a quick pic shot in bathroom before heading out a few days ago, the CDC bracelet with LOVE bracelet.
> View attachment 3810895



And your ring is also more than worthy of a mention! [emoji7]


----------



## Chezza25

Chezza325 said:


> It's a sunny day at my part of the world!
> 
> Pairing my Lime Yellow herbag with Tory Burch tropical espadrilles!
> 
> Hope you all had a good day!
> 
> View attachment 3810263





riquita said:


> What a perfect match Chezza325!


Muchas gracias! I like your style too! x


----------



## Lisa-SH

cafecreme15 said:


> And your ring is also more than worthy of a mention! [emoji7]


Oh thank you, you are so sweet


----------



## liz_

My friend and I hanging out at the Mall today with our B's


----------



## Chrisy

chincac said:


> last weekend in Alberobello, Italy.
> View attachment 3809144
> 
> 
> mini trulli for doggie
> View attachment 3809136
> 
> 
> View attachment 3809137



@chincac wow, you look GREAT!  Love your pink E.  It sure look like you have a fun time in Italy.  Europe trip?  Best place to purchase more H.  Enjoy!


----------



## thyme

Chrisy said:


> @chincac wow, you look GREAT!  Love your pink E.  It sure look like you have a fun time in Italy.  Europe trip?  Best place to purchase more H.  Enjoy!



￼￼ ￼Chrisy Thank you dear ! It was fun indeed and an amazing place to visit. No H at all in that part of Italy. I can't recall even seeing Zara or H&M


----------



## azukitea

quick snap earlier before heading out, my new to me preloved etoupe Bo31


----------



## cafecreme15

On my way out to Target when I noticed that my bag matches the carpeting in my building!


----------



## LuckyBitch

cafecreme15 said:


> On my way out to Target when I noticed that my bag matches the carpeting in my building!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812088


I'm not too much of an Evie fan (sorry, Evie lovers), but your bag in that fabulous colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Toronto Carre

Chezza325 said:


> Patience is key!
> 
> It's a sunny day at my part of the world!
> 
> Paired my Lime Yellow herbag with Tory Burch tropical espadrilles!
> 
> Hope you all had a good day!
> 
> View attachment 3810263



This photo makes me so happy! love all the colours. Your Herbag and Clic Clac are fabulous.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

LuckyBitch said:


> I'm not too much of an Evie fan (sorry, Evie lovers), but your bag in that fabulous colour is gorgeous.



Thank you! It's bleu agate


----------



## chicinthecity777

Today's beautiful sunny weather deserves a bright outfit.


----------



## Nahreen

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's beautiful sunny weather deserves a bright outfit.
> View attachment 3812855
> 
> View attachment 3812856



You look lovely Xiang.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nahreen said:


> You look lovely Xiang.


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## chicinthecity777

This was yesterday. Had lovely lunch with some uni friends. I didn't have my H bag with me but see if anybody can spot the H in this.


----------



## cafecreme15

Two new bracelets on a birthday excursion to the art museum with DBF


----------



## Luv Classics

The other day in Hana, Maui with my TPM.


----------



## ehy12

My noir k28 is one of my easiest bags to use. Its a forever bag for me.


Also picked up these horn earrings...sooo in love!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Belt and CDC
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3813336


----------



## atelierforward

ehy12 said:


> My noir k28 is one of my easiest bags to use. Its a forever bag for me.
> View attachment 3813193
> 
> Also picked up these horn earrings...sooo in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813194


Your Kelly is indeed a forever bag. Perfectly classic and great size for daily use. Love it with your blazer. Very chic!


----------



## ehy12

atelierforward said:


> Your Kelly is indeed a forever bag. Perfectly classic and great size for daily use. Love it with your blazer. Very chic!


Thank you dear!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Headed out for Sunday lunch in a country pub earlier


----------



## millivanilli

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3813844
> 
> Headed out for Sunday lunch in a country pub earlier


I LOVE your boots, please give me a hint where to find?


----------



## Tonimichelle

millivanilli said:


> I LOVE your boots, please give me a hint where to find?


Thank you  they're Church's Ketsby boots, I actually got them from the factory shop in Northampton but I'm pretty sure they're fairly easy to find online.


----------



## millivanilli

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you  they're Church's Ketsby boots, I actually got them from the factory shop in Northampton but I'm pretty sure they're fairly easy to find online.


Thank you! I found them online even available in my country :happy:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## FrenchSandra

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3813844
> 
> Headed out for Sunday lunch in a country pub earlier


This Birkin is made for you and this outfit. Perfect relax and chic vibes.


----------



## Tonimichelle

FrenchSandra said:


> This Birkin is made for you and this outfit. Perfect relax and chic vibes.


Aww thank you so much! That's really sweet of you


----------



## cafecreme15

At a very special mosaic and sculpture garden today. One of the first things out of DBF's mouth when we got there (who knows about this thread) was "this is a great place for a 'your bag doing things' picture" [emoji23]


----------



## bobkat1991

Picotin, necklace and bracelet today.


----------



## Julide

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3814248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin, necklace and bracelet today.


The necklace looks good on you!The sign is great!! Is the bag charm h too?


----------



## Tonimichelle

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3814248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin, necklace and bracelet today.


Love your picotin!


----------



## Maedi

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3814248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin, necklace and bracelet today.



Beautiful colors. Is that a navy skirt? We are suffering in a heat wave in the Pacific NW - that and the smoke from the wildfires. The weather looks great where you are


----------



## Wiggerl

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3814248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin, necklace and bracelet today.



perfect color of your picotin. I love necklace and bracelet too. greetings from munich


----------



## Wiggerl

cafecreme15 said:


> Two new bracelets on a birthday excursion to the art museum with DBF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812959



 wow, the color of the behapi is great


----------



## Wiggerl

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3813844
> 
> Headed out for Sunday lunch in a country pub earlier



a black birkin is a dream.... wow


----------



## petpringles

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3814248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin, necklace and bracelet today.


bobkat1991,,, You wear your H so well!!  Post more!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Wiggerl said:


> a black birkin is a dream.... wow


Thank you


----------



## bobkat1991

Julide said:


> The necklace looks good on you!The sign is great!! Is the bag charm h too?


Bag Charm is H.  I'm glad to hear you like everything.



Tonimichelle said:


> Love your picotin!


Thank you!



Maedi said:


> Beautiful colors. Is that a navy skirt? We are suffering in a heat wave in the Pacific NW - that and the smoke from the wildfires. The weather looks great where you are


I am beginning to have "issues" with black!  The skirt is not old, nor has it been washed a lot....yet it *DOES *appear dark navy in the pic.  What is up with that?!



Wiggerl said:


> perfect color of your picotin. I love necklace and bracelet too. greetings from munich


Greetings right back from central Virginia, USA!



petpringles said:


> bobkat1991,,, You wear your H so well!!  Post more!!


Thank you very much, petpringles.


----------



## westcoastgal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's beautiful sunny weather deserves a bright outfit.
> View attachment 3812855
> 
> View attachment 3812856


Is this pink confetti? I love this bag and especially with your outfit.


----------



## westcoastgal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This was yesterday. Had lovely lunch with some uni friends. I didn't have my H bag with me but see if anybody can spot the H in this.
> View attachment 3812912


Bern wallet or H necklace? Can't tell!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## westcoastgal

Chezza325 said:


> Patience is key!
> 
> It's a sunny day at my part of the world!
> 
> Paired my Lime Yellow herbag with Tory Burch tropical espadrilles!
> 
> Hope you all had a good day!
> 
> View attachment 3810263


Beautiful colors.


----------



## chicinthecity777

westcoastgal said:


> Bern wallet or H necklace? Can't tell!


You got it! It's a blue Aztec bearn wallet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

westcoastgal said:


> Is this pink confetti? I love this bag and especially with your outfit.


Yes it's confetti! One of my favourites! Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## westcoastgal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You got it! It's a blue Aztec bearn wallet!


Yay!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes it's confetti! One of my favourites! Thank you for your kind words!


I love this color. It's either this or 5P pink as my favorite or blue electric. But I think it's this one. May I ask the leather? It sort of glows!


----------



## westcoastgal

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3814248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin, necklace and bracelet today.


I like the pop of color on your bag!


----------



## chicinthecity777

westcoastgal said:


> I love this color. It's either this or 5P pink as my favorite or blue electric. But I think it's this one. May I ask the leather? It sort of glows!


Hi it's epsom leather my dear! I have 5P pink in a Kelly wallet in epsom too and it's just a tad cooler than confetti. Both are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tadhana

Evelyne tpm in toffee and clic h


----------



## weibandy

*Lindy doing some traveling in Orange County, CA.  This bag is terrifically useful for travel.  So easy to get along with *


----------



## azukitea

weibandy said:


> *Lindy doing some traveling in Orange County, CA.  This bag is terrifically useful for travel.  So easy to get along with *
> View attachment 3815139


love ur twillies on the handles, of different colorways too!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## westcoastgal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi it's epsom leather my dear! I have 5P pink in a Kelly wallet in epsom too and it's just a tad cooler than confetti. Both are absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you! Nice you can match them!


----------



## littleblackbag

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3814248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin, necklace and bracelet today.


I love that necklace. And of course Pico looks fab!


----------



## weibandy

azukitea said:


> love ur twillies on the handles, of different colorways too!!
> thanks for sharing


Thank you!  Those are Mythique Phoenix.  The red one was purchased from a dear TPFer


----------



## dollychic

Simple outfit today at 36 Weeks pregnant ❤️


----------



## nicole0612

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3816319
> 
> Simple outfit today at 36 Weeks pregnant [emoji173]️



Cute summer style with the pop of color.
Congratulations also


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chica727

a night out with K32 Rose Jaipur GHW and Clic Clac RGHW.


----------



## dollychic

nicole0612 said:


> Cute summer style with the pop of color.
> Congratulations also



Thank u so much!


----------



## lovetheduns

Was on my way to a drink with a friend - we both got out of our barn clothes to get clean for nice cocktails. Jige came along for the ride.


----------



## remainsilly

Bolide 31(rouge grenat clemence/phw)
with alexander mcqueen underwater scarf.
Enjoying a quiet skull moment.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weibandy said:


> *Lindy doing some traveling in Orange County, CA.  This bag is terrifically useful for travel.  So easy to get along with *
> View attachment 3815139


Such a useful and beautiful bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3816319
> 
> Simple outfit today at 36 Weeks pregnant ❤️


What a nice simple Constance piece !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3814248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin, necklace and bracelet today.


You look great from head to toe !!


----------



## momasaurus

After an accident at the nail salon, my Barenia Christine is back in action.


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> After an accident at the nail salon, my Barenia Christine is back in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817186



Back and looking beautiful! What happened at the nail salon?


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Back and looking beautiful! What happened at the nail salon?


Something oily (I think?) dripped on it, all over the front flap. I didn't see it happen and still don't know what it was, but there were drops and blobs of all sizes. I gave it a few rounds of baby powder while trying to wait calmly for a few days. I think we are on the mend! Thank you!


----------



## Heavenplay

brunch with my black bolide


----------



## Tonimichelle

momasaurus said:


> After an accident at the nail salon, my Barenia Christine is back in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817186


She looks gorgeous and like nothing happened. Love barenia


----------



## Tonimichelle

Heavenplay said:


> brunch with my black bolide


Beautiful!


----------



## blktauna

momasaurus said:


> After an accident at the nail salon, my Barenia Christine is back in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817186


omg so beautiful


----------



## Livia1

Heavenplay said:


> brunch with my black bolide



Lovely Bolide!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CClovesbags

Having to work on my birthday so I brought this beauty to accompany me [emoji4]


----------



## momasaurus

Tonimichelle said:


> She looks gorgeous and like nothing happened. Love barenia





blktauna said:


> omg so beautiful


Thank you so much. I have to thank @QuelleFromage, who posted it on the WebFinds thread last year. Usually those web finds never come at a good time for me, LOL.


----------



## jtothelo

First two pictures with my Birkin  I still cant believe I own a Birkin  (for reference, I'm 5 ft 7 inches)


----------



## Luxzenith

Been exploring Tokyo with my hubby over last few days. It is a beautiful and safe city. Sharing my Hermes in action shots! 

Good day to all TPF H fans!


----------



## 30gold

jtothelo said:


> First two pictures with my Birkin  I still cant believe I own a Birkin  (for reference, I'm 5 ft 7 inches)




Looking fabulous!  Your Birkin is Banging.  Welcome to the Club!  Enjoy and major Congratulations!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Out we go for a Formal Affair with my Vert Vertigo Sellier


----------



## Oryx816

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's beautiful sunny weather deserves a bright outfit.
> View attachment 3812855
> 
> View attachment 3812856



I am not usually a pink lover but this is absolutely a lovely pairing!  So casual chic!  Love it!


----------



## Oryx816

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This was yesterday. Had lovely lunch with some uni friends. I didn't have my H bag with me but see if anybody can spot the H in this.
> View attachment 3812912



Hmmmm....is that a Bearn wallet as a clutch?  Turquoise or Blue Aztec? [emoji848]


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

CClovesbags said:


> Having to work on my birthday so I brought this beauty to accompany me [emoji4]
> View attachment 3817866



Definitely a beauty!   box calf.  Happy Birthday, *CClovesbags*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Oryx816 said:


> I am not usually a pink lover but this is absolutely a lovely pairing!  So casual chic!  Love it!


Hi Oryx816, thank you for your kind words! 


Oryx816 said:


> Hmmmm....is that a Bearn wallet as a clutch?  Turquoise or Blue Aztec? [emoji848]


You are very good! It's blue aztec bearn wallet.


----------



## Luxzenith

Last night in Tokyo exploring Shinjuku! Am amazed how much this tiny Kelly can hold versus the new Kelly mini II 

Scarf is new from H sale last week with my scarf ring Ronde.. 

LizArd Kelly dog ombre in blue sapphire rose ghw purchased today and worn immediate to console myself for rejecting 2 Bs from Hermes ginza today as they were Wrong size wrong color for me..


----------



## MahaM

jtothelo said:


> First two pictures with my Birkin  I still cant believe I own a Birkin  (for reference, I'm 5 ft 7 inches)


Congratulations!


----------



## Rhl2987

jtothelo said:


> First two pictures with my Birkin  I still cant believe I own a Birkin  (for reference, I'm 5 ft 7 inches)


Looks wonderful on you. Congratulations!!


----------



## lulilu

jtothelo said:


> First two pictures with my Birkin  I still cant believe I own a Birkin  (for reference, I'm 5 ft 7 inches)



You look terrific!  So exciting!


----------



## westcoastgal

jtothelo said:


> First two pictures with my Birkin  I still cant believe I own a Birkin  (for reference, I'm 5 ft 7 inches)


Of course you own one!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## bobkat1991

Trim 31 Rouge H, Rouge H bracelet, Necklace


----------



## kadyooo

Waiting togo for dinner .....


----------



## azukitea

Pirouette au Galop 160 shawl
GG belt
Rouge Hermes  bolide 31
Zara skirt
@ The Balcon London


----------



## cafecreme15

bobkat1991 said:


> Trim 31 Rouge H, Rouge H bracelet, Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818959


Loving the hat, too!


azukitea said:


> View attachment 3819134
> View attachment 3819136
> 
> 
> Pirouette au Galop 160 shawl
> GG belt
> Rouge Hermes  bolide 31
> Zara skirt
> @ The Balcon London



So elegant and lady-like! [emoji4]


----------



## Heavenplay

zara pants

Aquazzura shoes


----------



## MahaM

jtothelo said:


> First two pictures with my Birkin  I still cant believe I own a Birkin  (for reference, I'm 5 ft 7 inches)



what size ur bag?


----------



## azukitea

RougeH bolide31


----------



## Livia1

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3819562
> 
> 
> RougeH bolide31



Love the Bolide


----------



## valnsw

With jige and ombré CDC on date with hubby


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Loving everyone's action shots! Been MIA on tPF due to bdays and events + i was cursed with the dreaded stomach flu.
Here are some action shots of mine to get me back on track


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kadyooo said:


> Waiting togo for dinner .....


This pic made me squeal! Love everything!! Always wondered how that ring looked worn too!!! Nice!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PurseOnFleek said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Been MIA on tPF due to bdays and events + i was cursed with the dreaded stomach flu.
> Here are some action shots of mine to get me back on track
> View attachment 3819658
> View attachment 3819659
> View attachment 3819660
> View attachment 3819661


Love each pic hun!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love each pic hun!!! Gorgeous!


Thankyou IF [emoji175] [emoji175]


----------



## suziez

bobkat1991 said:


> Trim 31 Rouge H, Rouge H bracelet, Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818959


Looking fabulous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## suziez

PurseOnFleek said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Been MIA on tPF due to bdays and events + i was cursed with the dreaded stomach flu.
> Here are some action shots of mine to get me back on track
> View attachment 3819658
> View attachment 3819659
> View attachment 3819660
> View attachment 3819661


Hope you are feeling better.  wonderful pics


----------



## Nahreen

PurseOnFleek said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Been MIA on tPF due to bdays and events + i was cursed with the dreaded stomach flu.
> Here are some action shots of mine to get me back on track
> View attachment 3819658
> View attachment 3819659
> View attachment 3819660
> View attachment 3819661



Looking great PurseOnFleek. Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

suziez said:


> Hope you are feeling better.  wonderful pics





Nahreen said:


> Looking great PurseOnFleek. Hope you are feeling better now.


Thankyou @Nahreen & @suziez feeling much better now [emoji8] [emoji176]


----------



## FrenchSandra

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3819134
> View attachment 3819136
> 
> 
> Pirouette au Galop 160 shawl
> GG belt
> Rouge Hermes  bolide 31
> Zara skirt
> @ The Balcon London


So lovely  Pirouette and bolide are perfect with your elegant outfit.


----------



## FrenchSandra

bobkat1991 said:


> Trim 31 Rouge H, Rouge H bracelet, Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818959


Love your black and red look Bobkat, and the horn pendants are my weakness


----------



## Pinkie*

CClovesbags said:


> Just the little bracelet [emoji8]
> View attachment 3792707


Beautiful


----------



## Pinkie*

PurseOnFleek said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Been MIA on tPF due to bdays and events + i was cursed with the dreaded stomach flu.
> Here are some action shots of mine to get me back on track
> View attachment 3819658
> View attachment 3819659
> View attachment 3819660
> View attachment 3819661


Is this 30?


----------



## Lisa-SH

Going out with hubby for late lunch on cozy Saturday, wearing 140 shawl and birkin.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Lisa-SH said:


> Going out with hubby for late lunch on cozy Saturday, wearing 140 shawl and birkin.
> View attachment 3820016
> View attachment 3820018
> View attachment 3820019



 and navy _Eperons_ looks great with the white stitching on your etoupe!


----------



## Rhl2987

PurseOnFleek said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Been MIA on tPF due to bdays and events + i was cursed with the dreaded stomach flu.
> Here are some action shots of mine to get me back on track
> View attachment 3819658
> View attachment 3819659
> View attachment 3819660
> View attachment 3819661


Beautiful!! Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Uyen4570

Etoupe goes with everything!


----------



## uhpharm01

lovetheduns said:


> View attachment 3816346
> 
> 
> Was on my way to a drink with a friend - we both got out of our barn clothes to get clean for nice cocktails. Jige came along for the ride.


That colors. It's amazing. Wow.


----------



## tadhana

B30 and clic h


----------



## bobkat1991

FrenchSandra said:


> Love your black and red look Bobkat, and the horn pendants are my weakness


Thank you, FrenchSandra!  I love these horn pendants dearly, too!


----------



## periogirl28

PurseOnFleek said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Been MIA on tPF due to bdays and events + i was cursed with the dreaded stomach flu.
> Here are some action shots of mine to get me back on track
> View attachment 3819658
> View attachment 3819659
> View attachment 3819660
> View attachment 3819661


I hope you are better! 


CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3818939



I really love these soothing tones together. 



bobkat1991 said:


> Trim 31 Rouge H, Rouge H bracelet, Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818959



Always a smile and a ray of sunshine!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

A few weeks ago, ready for Dad's birthday dinner. Violet Tadelakt KP. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> A few weeks ago, ready for Dad's birthday dinner. Violet Tadelakt KP. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821385



I'm in love with this D&G hydrangea print! They're my favorite flowers [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm in love with this D&G hydrangea print! They're my favorite flowers [emoji4]


Thank you! Fell in love with the print too!


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Fell in love with the print too!



I almost sprung for the lightweight pussy bow blouse but couldn't justify the price.


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> I almost sprung for the lightweight pussy bow blouse but couldn't justify the price.


Tell you a secret. This is a girl's dress for 11-12 year olds. In silk and about a third of the adult's dress price.


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> Tell you a secret. This is a girl's dress for 11-12 year olds. In silk and about a third of the adult's dress price.



Wow! You must be petite!


----------



## Chezza25

Toronto Carre said:


> This photo makes me so happy! love all the colours. Your Herbag and Clic Clac are fabulous.



Thanks! Loving your Clic H bracelet as well! Is it also Blue atoll? x


----------



## Chezza25

cafecreme15 said:


> At a very special mosaic and sculpture garden today. One of the first things out of DBF's mouth when we got there (who knows about this thread) was "this is a great place for a 'your bag doing things' picture" [emoji23]
> View attachment 3814212
> View attachment 3814213


 
Love the colors of the tiles! Tiffany blue and aqua are my favorite colors! Perfect background to showcase your Evelyne!


----------



## Chezza25

Chilly  but sunny day at the Chapultepec Castle with my canvas and Blue atoll Leather Evelyne MM! Hola a todas! Buen dia que tengan! xoxo


----------



## cafecreme15

Chezza325 said:


> Love the colors of the tiles! Tiffany blue and aqua are my favorite colors! Perfect background to showcase your Evelyne!


Thank you!! I was obsessed with these tiles, too! I actually inquired whether they are available for purchase with some manufacturer, but was informed the artist who made the "garden" hand-fires them himself in his kiln.


----------



## Chezza25

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you!! I was obsessed with these tiles, too! I actually inquired whether they are available for purchase with some manufacturer, but was informed the artist who made the "garden" hand-fires them himself in his kiln.



Wow! Such great talent and what a process! Where is this showroom or exhibition located if you don´t mind? x


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OOTD.  Love the horn pendant so light and versatile.  Black Charniere bracelet with my BE Lindy and rodeo.  Thanks to a lovely TPFer, I could finally closed the search for the pink horsey.

Have a Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chezza325 said:


> Wow! Such great talent and what a process! Where is this showroom or exhibition located if you don´t mind? x



It's the Magic Gardens in Philadelphia!


----------



## anitalilac

Chezza325 said:


> View attachment 3821649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilly  but sunny day at the Chapultepec Castle with my canvas and Blue atoll Leather Evelyne MM! Hola a todas! Buen dia que tengan! xoxo


That is a pretty dress. May  I know where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Not great photos, but my DH took these yesterday on his phone whilst browsing in New Bond Street H. Didn't make any purchases (as they didn't have what I was after) but the SA was lovely and gave us both several perfume samples


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

Back home chilling after a long day in London. I love these two so much!


----------



## Carrierae

I was being lazy and didn't want to change out my bag today. I guess it works...super casual it is! [emoji38]


----------



## nicole0612

Chezza325 said:


> View attachment 3821649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilly  but sunny day at the Chapultepec Castle with my canvas and Blue atoll Leather Evelyne MM! Hola a todas! Buen dia que tengan! xoxo



Your dress is stunning!


----------



## ehy12

Sorry im posting on three separate threads today but i LOVE this bag!!!!!
Bolide 27 gris mouette


----------



## DreamingPink

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3823459
> View attachment 3823460
> 
> Not great photos, but my DH took these yesterday on his phone whilst browsing in New Bond Street H. Didn't make any purchases (as they didn't have what I was after) but the SA was lovely and gave us both several perfume samples



I just love, LOVE your look! Is it a B30 may I ask?


----------



## Rhl2987

ehy12 said:


> Sorry im posting on three separate threads today but i LOVE this bag!!!!!
> Bolide 27 gris mouette
> View attachment 3823701


Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## ehy12

Rhl2987 said:


> Looks fantastic on you!


Thank you!! I am now obsessed with the bolide!!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

MiniNavy said:


> I just love, LOVE your look! Is it a B30 may I ask?


Thank you  it's a B35. A little big on me as I'm only 5'2" but it is quite slouchy.


----------



## DreamingPink

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you  it's a B35. A little big on me as I'm only 5'2" but it is quite slouchy.



You look so chic with it and doesn't look big at all. I'm about the same height but I don't think I can pull off a 35[emoji12]


----------



## Kelly blossom

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you  it's a B35. A little big on me as I'm only 5'2" but it is quite slouchy.



I always love a B35 regardless of owners height [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Sorry im posting on three separate threads today but i LOVE this bag!!!!!
> Bolide 27 gris mouette
> View attachment 3823701



Never seen a 27 bolide in action. The size and colour looks great ehy! Congrats on your new neutral bag [emoji3]


----------



## Tonimichelle

MiniNavy said:


> You look so chic with it and doesn't look big at all. I'm about the same height but I don't think I can pull off a 35[emoji12]





Kelly blossom said:


> I always love a B35 regardless of owners height [emoji7]


Thank you both  I had written off a 35 as being too big until I saw a couple of pics on here of petite ladies looking great with them. When I went to try this on I loved it in a casual tote way. I tried a 30 too but it was more of a handbag if that makes sense and I have my K32 for that. I think a stiffer leather may have been a different story.


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Never seen a 27 bolide in action. The size and colour looks great ehy! Congrats on your new neutral bag [emoji3]


I am so so in love!! I had just picked up a mini kelly recently and carrying it nonstop and now with this addition im not sure ill be using my other bags that much! I love this color and have been wanting it all year and so happy to finally add it to my collex!! This size and in epsom is so so light!!


----------



## momasaurus

PurseOnFleek said:


> Loving everyone's action shots! Been MIA on tPF due to bdays and events + i was cursed with the dreaded stomach flu.
> Here are some action shots of mine to get me back on track
> View attachment 3819658
> View attachment 3819659
> View attachment 3819660
> View attachment 3819661


I love your pinks!!! What color is the KDT?


----------



## momasaurus

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3823470
> 
> Back home chilling after a long day in London. I love these two so much!


This is pretty much the perfect set, isn't it? If I only had these 2 bags, I would be ecstatic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PurseOnFleek

periogirl28 said:


> A few weeks ago, ready for Dad's birthday dinner. Violet Tadelakt KP. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821385


Need a KP or KC in my life. Love your D&G dress i too shop in the kids or mens for lux clothing. I bought a Gucci mens shirt for $175 less than the womans shirt.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

momasaurus said:


> I love your pinks!!! What color is the KDT?


Rose azalee! My Fav H pink


ehy12 said:


> Sorry im posting on three separate threads today but i LOVE this bag!!!!!
> Bolide 27 gris mouette
> View attachment 3823701


Gris M is such a great colour. I totally get why your loving this bag you cant go wrong with this colour


----------



## ehy12

PurseOnFleek said:


> Rose azalee! My Fav H pink
> 
> Gris M is such a great colour. I totally get why your loving this bag you cant go wrong with this colour


Thank you!!


----------



## periogirl28

PurseOnFleek said:


> Need a KP or KC in my life. Love your D&G dress i too shop in the kids or mens for lux clothing. I bought a Gucci mens shirt for $175 less than the womans shirt.


We have to take advantage, isn't it great to be petite?!


----------



## dragonette

Yesterday...


----------



## DreamingPink

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you both  I had written off a 35 as being too big until I saw a couple of pics on here of petite ladies looking great with them. When I went to try this on I loved it in a casual tote way. I tried a 30 too but it was more of a handbag if that makes sense and I have my K32 for that. I think a stiffer leather may have been a different story.



I read from another thread that 35 could get heavy tho, is it the case for you? I'm so tired of carrying 2 toddlers most of the time so I don't think I have the extra physical strength for the bag, as much as I love the look


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> I am so so in love!! I had just picked up a mini kelly recently and carrying it nonstop and now with this addition im not sure ill be using my other bags that much! I love this color and have been wanting it all year and so happy to finally add it to my collex!! This size and in epsom is so so light!!



Feeling exactly the same about my B25s and thinking if I should add a third one...[emoji3] Your mini Kelly is beyond gorgeous and the bolide is so cute. I will always love smaller bags [emoji173]️


----------



## Tonimichelle

MiniNavy said:


> I read from another thread that 35 could get heavy tho, is it the case for you? I'm so tired of carrying 2 toddlers most of the time so I don't think I have the extra physical strength for the bag, as much as I love the look



I guess it depends what you put in it. I didn't carry loads when I went to London and although I wouldn't call it a light bag I didn't have an issue carrying it around for the day in the crook of my arm. Hand held I suspect would feel more of an effort. Compared to a toddler or two it's a piece of cake!


----------



## Tonimichelle

momasaurus said:


> This is pretty much the perfect set, isn't it? If I only had these 2 bags, I would be ecstatic!



Thank you  my DH thinks I'm weird as I get them out just to look at!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

dragonette said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3824250



I love the twillys you chose!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Feeling exactly the same about my B25s and thinking if I should add a third one...[emoji3] Your mini Kelly is beyond gorgeous and the bolide is so cute. I will always love smaller bags [emoji173]️


Yay on the 3rd b25!!! I am still kicking myself for turning down b25 in blue zanzibar...


----------



## dragonette

Tonimichelle said:


> I love the twillys you chose!


Thank you dear! xx


----------



## seasounds

A very casual post-Irma day with my vintage Yeoh in white buffalo.


----------



## JolieS

seasounds said:


> A very casual post-Irma day with my vintage Yeoh in white buffalo.
> View attachment 3824523
> View attachment 3824524


How wonderful to see this bag and this beautiful leather! Wow!

Hope carrying her made the aftermath of Irma just a little lighter to bear for you.


----------



## seasounds

JolieS said:


> How wonderful to see this bag and this beautiful leather! Wow!
> 
> Hope carrying her made the aftermath of Irma just a little lighter to bear for you.


Thanks, JolieS. 

This leather wears like iron.  Great in rain, so it's a perfect bag to weather through a hurricane.  But it's even better on a beautiful sunny summer day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

seasounds said:


> A very casual post-Irma day with my vintage Yeoh in white buffalo.



gosh this is a true unicorn. first time i see one in action. you carry it really well.  enjoy!


----------



## Lollipop15

dragonette said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3824250


Love the matching color!


----------



## seasounds

chincac said:


> gosh this is a true unicorn. first time i see one in action. you carry it really well.  enjoy!



That's very kind of you to say, chincac.  The bag really is perfect for Florida weather - you just never know when you'll get deluged.


----------



## Chezza25

anitalilac said:


> That is a pretty dress. May  I know where did you get it? Thanks!


Hi I got it from the Outnet a year ago! They offer designer dresses for a discount price!


----------



## Meowwu

Starting the day with a debate of "rodeo of the day". The rose azalea took the place of honour. (Does anyone else find that orange rodeo is extremely hard to pair?)


----------



## Chezza25

Pretty! I actually like the orange and blue rodeo I can pair it with my Blue atoll Birkin! You can also pair it with a Gold b or yellow bag! What size are they? X


----------



## Chezza25

nicole0612 said:


> Your dress is stunning!


 
Thanks for the kind words Nicole! X


----------



## Meowwu

Chezza325 said:


> Pretty! I actually like the orange and blue rodeo I can pair it with my Blue atoll Birkin! You can also pair it with a Gold b or yellow bag! What size are they? X


These are pm size. Woo, I can almost imagine the orange/bright blue going with a dark blue. Sadly, I don't have a dark blue bag.  I have tried pairing it with Chanel green from 17S and it didn't work lol.


----------



## thyme

been a long week and glad it's friday. trying on new season rtw to de-stress. have a good weekend all


----------



## louloulou89

My B with me on a roadtrip!


----------



## Nui

With my friend's C24 Blue Agate phw (i'm 5'7" and 48 kg)


----------



## Gina123

Everyone looks fabulous with lovely H item(s)! [emoji7]
Met up with dear friends last night for dinner & drinks.


----------



## kadyooo

Fun party in Hermes with my Constance 24 craie and shawl from the men collection.


----------



## kikisptr

Took this beauty out of the dustbag for the very first time today, really love the box calf.


----------



## Luxzenith

kadyooo said:


> Fun party in Hermes with my Constance 24 craie and shawl from the men collection.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826501
> View attachment 3826502



U really rock the bag and that scarf.. it really wears well!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## kadyooo

Luxzenith said:


> U really rock the bag and that scarf.. it really wears well!



Thank you for your lovely note! And congra to your new cro B as well


----------



## tramcaro

Here is to DH's attempt at "Hermes in action"!


----------



## Charlie Baltimore

kikisptr said:


> View attachment 3826826
> 
> 
> Took this beauty out of the dustbag for the very first time today, really love the box calf.



I love the shoulder strap❤️


----------



## kikisptr

Charlie Baltimore said:


> I love the shoulder strap[emoji173]️


Thank you [emoji6] !! It's from Loewe, leather is super soft which makes it more comfortable to wear on the shoulder.


----------



## loves

tramcaro said:


> Here is to DH's attempt at "Hermes in action"!


nothing more chic than stripes and a red lip. you look fab


----------



## DR2014

tramcaro said:


> Here is to DH's attempt at "Hermes in action"!


I love your dress, tramcaro!  Would you mind sharing where you got it?  Thanks!


----------



## tramcaro

DR2014 said:


> I love your dress, tramcaro!  Would you mind sharing where you got it?  Thanks!



Hi, thank you so much.  It is actually one of my favourite dresses as well.  I got it more than 2 years ago at Gap, and i've been looking for more ever since.  I have black version in multiple items, but not the same for some reason...  I just saw on Everlane a similar version, but not sure if it is the same when worn, contemplating on buying it.


----------



## tramcaro

loves said:


> nothing more chic than stripes and a red lip. you look fab



Thank you!


----------



## DR2014

tramcaro said:


> Hi, thank you so much.  It is actually one of my favourite dresses as well.  I got it more than 2 years ago at Gap, and i've been looking for more ever since.  I have black version in multiple items, but not the same for some reason...  I just saw on Everlane a similar version, but not sure if it is the same when worn, contemplating on buying it.


Thanks so much - I wish I were better at spotting things like that!! Love Everlane, by the way.  Discovered them through this site!


----------



## MayyaS

liz_ said:


> My friend and I hanging out at the Mall today with our B's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811204


Soooo cuteeee


----------



## DreamingPink

Tonimichelle said:


> I guess it depends what you put in it. I didn't carry loads when I went to London and although I wouldn't call it a light bag I didn't have an issue carrying it around for the day in the crook of my arm. Hand held I suspect would feel more of an effort. Compared to a toddler or two it's a piece of cake!



You are totally right, it depends on what I bring. My GP is so lightweight itself but when I throw in a water bottle or two the bag become so heavy lol
Sigh you've been such an enabler [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tonimichelle

MiniNavy said:


> You are totally right, it depends on what I bring. My GP is so lightweight itself but when I throw in a water bottle or two the bag become so heavy lol
> Sigh you've been such an enabler [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 Oops! Sorry!


----------



## littleblackbag

Gina123 said:


> Everyone looks fabulous with lovely H item(s)! [emoji7]
> Met up with dear friends last night for dinner & drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826177


I'd like to play in your closet!


----------



## littleblackbag

tramcaro said:


> Here is to DH's attempt at "Hermes in action"!


I LOVE your dress!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Perry boots for this rainy day...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tramcaro

littleblackbag said:


> I LOVE your dress!



Thank you!


----------



## kikisptr

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Perry boots for this rainy day...
> 
> View attachment 3828510


This is so cool!


----------



## dragonette

Today...


----------



## Tonimichelle

dragonette said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 3829114


Beautiful Getting those twillys made was such a good idea!


----------



## westcoastgal

RG enamel bracelet, twilly tie from Twilly perfume, and YG love.


----------



## birkin10600

Miel Kelly 28 sellier porosus in action. Thank you for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Rouge grenat clemence/phw bolide 31--
Tough days are no match against its lucky color.


----------



## tramcaro

littleblackbag said:


> I LOVE your dress!



Thank you!


----------



## dragonette

Tonimichelle said:


> Beautiful Getting those twillys made was such a good idea!


Thank you dear! x


----------



## EternalStyle

Sent dear son to playschool this morning and got myself some breakfast. My companions this morning


----------



## Livia1

remainsilly said:


> Rouge grenat clemence/phw bolide 31--
> Tough days are no match against its lucky color.
> View attachment 3829498



You know I love that Bolide [emoji133]


----------



## Livia1

EternalStyle said:


> Sent dear son to playschool this morning and got myself some breakfast. My companions this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829592



Yummy gold Bolide [emoji92]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Rouge grenat clemence/phw bolide 31--
> Tough days are no match against its lucky color.
> View attachment 3829498


That Bolide is to die for, Remainsilly.
My dream bag....


----------



## bagalogist

Attended a Cartier event, swang by to pick up my Orans and Peace sandals. 
Flagship store undergoing upgrade and renovation. There is a temporary H store in front of the original store. 
One of the SAs took this while another one busy wrapping up the shoes. 

B30 SO RG\FEU
H belt on DH


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^shopping at Rudsak



^brunching same day



^at Marineland!!!



^another shopping day



^just came out after brunching at Sofitel that day



^see the Nude jelly flats? Lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MayyaS

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 3829826
> 
> ^shopping at Rudsak
> 
> View attachment 3829833
> 
> ^brunching same day
> 
> View attachment 3829836
> 
> ^at Marineland!!!
> 
> View attachment 3829839
> 
> ^another shopping day
> 
> View attachment 3829841
> 
> ^just came out after brunching at Sofitel that day
> 
> View attachment 3829842
> 
> ^see the Nude jelly flats? Lol


Great style!


----------



## bobkat1991

remainsilly said:


> Rouge grenat clemence/phw bolide 31--
> Tough days are no match against its lucky color.
> View attachment 3829498


What a lovely photo!!


----------



## CClovesbags

It's so cold in the studio. Wearing a cashmere when it's 90's out [emoji23]


----------



## remainsilly

bagalogist said:


> Attended a Cartier event, swang by to pick up my Orans and Peace sandals.
> Flagship store undergoing upgrade and renovation. There is a temporary H store in front of the original store.
> One of the SAs took this while another one busy wrapping up the shoes.
> 
> B30 SO RG\FEU
> H belt on DH
> 
> View attachment 3829768


The bear head edits are epic!


----------



## Chrisy

chincac said:


> been a long week and glad it's friday. trying on new season rtw to de-stress. have a good weekend all
> 
> View attachment 3825660


Dear @chincac, you are looking pretty and wonderful as always.


----------



## thyme

Chrisy said:


> Dear @chincac, you are looking pretty and wonderful as always.



*Chrisy  *good to see you here again and thank you


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Out for lunch with a friend/business partner [emoji4]


----------



## Chezza25

CClovesbags said:


> It's so cold in the studio. Wearing a cashmere when it's 90's out [emoji23]
> View attachment 3830210


Beautiful scarf! I have this same print of scarf but in silk! Do you know the name of the print of the scarf? I tried to look for it in the Hermes website but cant find it. I always like to know what I have. What is it called?


----------



## Chezza25

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Out for lunch with a friend/business partner [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830711
> View attachment 3830712


Beautiful bag! Been looking for Kelly´s here in Mexico but my SA told me they get B´s more often than K´s. Which part of Scandinavia are your from? Is it easier to get K´s there? Am asking coz am married to a Scandinavian. Maybe I´ll get lucky in one of my trips there? Thanks!


----------



## Tonimichelle

westcoastgal said:


> RG enamel bracelet, twilly tie from Twilly perfume, and YG love.


I love this as a bracelet. I have a sample of the Twilly perfume and it's lovely but I prefer my Kelly Caleche. I'm tempted to get some though just to get one of these!


----------



## Tonimichelle

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 3829826
> 
> ^shopping at Rudsak
> 
> View attachment 3829833
> 
> ^brunching same day
> 
> View attachment 3829836
> 
> ^at Marineland!!!
> 
> View attachment 3829839
> 
> ^another shopping day
> 
> View attachment 3829841
> 
> ^just came out after brunching at Sofitel that day
> 
> View attachment 3829842
> 
> ^see the Nude jelly flats? Lol


You look so stylish and your bags are beautiful


----------



## westcoastgal

Tonimichelle said:


> I love this as a bracelet. I have a sample of the Twilly perfume and it's lovely but I prefer my Kelly Caleche. I'm tempted to get some though just to get one of these!


Get! Good to have variety and a new bracelet.  But I know when I have a favorite perfume I just want my favorite at the time.


----------



## lyseiki8

*


Chezza325 said:



			Beautiful scarf! I have this same print of scarf but in silk! Do you know the name of the print of the scarf? I tried to look for it in the Hermes website but cant find it. I always like to know what I have. What is it called?
		
Click to expand...

*
Looks like "MONSIEUR ET MADAME"


----------



## Nui

Out exploring Munich with C18 GM, H cardigan and pullover


----------



## kikisptr

Nui said:


> View attachment 3831759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831760
> 
> 
> Out exploring Munich with C18 GM, H cardigan and pullover


Beautiful color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Chezza325 said:


> Beautiful bag! Been looking for Kelly´s here in Mexico but my SA told me they get B´s more often than K´s. Which part of Scandinavia are your from? Is it easier to get K´s there? Am asking coz am married to a Scandinavian. Maybe I´ll get lucky in one of my trips there? Thanks!



Thank you[emoji4] I'm from Sweden. I have both Birkin and Kelly but can't say if one design is more easy to get than another - I ordered the specific specs that I wanted for all my bags from my home store and waited about the same time for Birkin as for Kelly (shorter time for other designs). As I wanted exact specs I just waited for them to order it. Can't say how the routine is for a walk in or if you ask for just any colour they have.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My B30 capucine in action . Have a lovely weekend


----------



## nekroxas

My B35 Rouge Tomate Epsom GHW in action [emoji7]


----------



## heifer

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 3832805
> 
> My B35 Rouge Tomate Epsom GHW in action [emoji7]



I have exactly the same one, only mine is in clemence leather. LOVE IT!


----------



## bobkat1991

Purse and bracelet


----------



## Scarf and Glove

bobkat1991 said:


> Purse and bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833347


BK--- you are really, really making me long for a trim!! Gorgeous! ( and bracelet... well, goes without saying it's tres chic!)


----------



## Monique1004

My daughter's favorite blue bag with my favorite blue bag having a date today.


----------



## Millicat

Such a great bag, I have one in Noisette box and it's a favourite of mine too 

Edit:
Okay, the 'quote' won't go through.
This post relates to a lady with her 27 Bolide from several pages ago


----------



## nicole0612

Millicat said:


> Such a great bag, I have one in Noisette box and it's a favourite of mine too
> 
> Edit:
> Okay, the 'quote' won't go through.
> This post relates to a lady with her 27 Bolide from several pages ago



Noisette is such a special color. I almost bought a bag in this color a long time ago and I still regret it!


----------



## Solday

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you[emoji4] I'm from Sweden. I have both Birkin and Kelly but can't say if one design is more easy to get than another - I ordered the specific specs that I wanted for all my bags from my home store and waited about the same time for Birkin as for Kelly (shorter time for other designs). As I wanted exact specs I just waited for them to order it. Can't say how the routine is for a walk in or if you ask for just any colour they have.



No walk-in in our Hermes in NK Stockholm The SA in Hermes Stockholm said that they sell around 2-3 bags per year for walk-ins which is a shame.
How long did you wait for your Kelly? I got my black Birkin after 1,5 year waiting and now I'm on the list for Kelly.


----------



## Alexa67

Hey Hermes Lovers, I was for a time not not here, due to a very stressful time. But last week I found this cute Twilly which is the perfect matching one for my blue nuit Birkin with orange poppy inside. And I think the little hearts are too sweet 
So I would like to use this to come back to TPF and wish you all a great Sunday, here in my area it's a fantastic late summer day


----------



## MayyaS

Alexa67 said:


> Hey Hermes Lovers, I was for a time not not here, due to a very stressful time. But last week I found this cute Twilly which is the perfect matching one for my blue nuit Birkin with orange poppy inside. And I think the little hearts are too sweet
> So I would like to use this to come back to TPF and wish you all a great Sunday, here in my area it's a fantastic late summer day
> View attachment 3833618
> View attachment 3833619


In love with the combination and popping color


----------



## Tonimichelle

Alexa67 said:


> Hey Hermes Lovers, I was for a time not not here, due to a very stressful time. But last week I found this cute Twilly which is the perfect matching one for my blue nuit Birkin with orange poppy inside. And I think the little hearts are too sweet
> So I would like to use this to come back to TPF and wish you all a great Sunday, here in my area it's a fantastic late summer day
> View attachment 3833618
> View attachment 3833619


They look perfect together. Your B is so beautiful!


----------



## 30gold

Alexa67 said:


> Hey Hermes Lovers, I was for a time not not here, due to a very stressful time. But last week I found this cute Twilly which is the perfect matching one for my blue nuit Birkin with orange poppy inside. And I think the little hearts are too sweet
> So I would like to use this to come back to TPF and wish you all a great Sunday, here in my area it's a fantastic late summer day
> View attachment 3833618
> View attachment 3833619


This Bag and the cute Twilly are fabulous!


----------



## cafecreme15

My Evie helping me kick DBF's butt in skee ball at the arcade! Guest appearance by DBF's arm since I couldn't get the bag to stand up on its own, and people were starting to stare.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

Alexa67 said:


> Hey Hermes Lovers, I was for a time not not here, due to a very stressful time. But last week I found this cute Twilly which is the perfect matching one for my blue nuit Birkin with orange poppy inside. And I think the little hearts are too sweet
> So I would like to use this to come back to TPF and wish you all a great Sunday, here in my area it's a fantastic late summer day
> View attachment 3833618
> View attachment 3833619


It is fabulous on your lovely B.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Solday said:


> No walk-in in our Hermes in NK Stockholm The SA in Hermes Stockholm said that they sell around 2-3 bags per year for walk-ins which is a shame.
> How long did you wait for your Kelly? I got my black Birkin after 1,5 year waiting and now I'm on the list for Kelly.



Ok, I'm fine with the process of order/waiting and really don't mind so I haven't thought that much about walk ins - I actually think it's great that one have time to figure out what size/color/leather one really want, and for the store to pair up the right bag with the right customer rather than the customers just picking what's happen to be in store, but that's me  

I can't remember exactly but around a year sounds legit.


----------



## Maedi

bobkat1991 said:


> Purse and bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833347



Beautiful trim! The shade of brown of your shirt looks great with turquoise.


----------



## bobkat1991

Scarf and Glove said:


> BK--- you are really, really making me long for a trim!! Gorgeous! ( and bracelet... well, goes without saying it's tres chic!)





Maedi said:


> Beautiful trim! The shade of brown of your shirt looks great with turquoise.


*Thank you, both!*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Millicat said:


> Such a great bag, I have one in Noisette box and it's a favourite of mine too
> 
> Edit:
> Okay, the 'quote' won't go through.
> This post relates to a lady with her 27 Bolide from several pages ago


I had a Noisette box Bolide and I miss it! Oh, the bags we miss. Nice to see you back Millicat


----------



## Chezza25

bobkat1991 said:


> Purse and bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833347


What a beautiful color! I love shades of blue!


----------



## Chezza25

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you[emoji4] I'm from Sweden. I have both Birkin and Kelly but can't say if one design is more easy to get than another - I ordered the specific specs that I wanted for all my bags from my home store and waited about the same time for Birkin as for Kelly (shorter time for other designs). As I wanted exact specs I just waited for them to order it. Can't say how the routine is for a walk in or if you ask for just any colour they have.


Hola! Hubby is from Norway and we go there every summer. According to my SA here they get Birkins more often than Kelly´s my original request was for a Kelly 32 or 28 in Blue, Atoll , Rouge or Noir Togo leather with GHW but he only had a Birkin in stock luckily though I didn´t wait long for my bag and I just started my relationship with the Polanco store for maybe half a year. I already have my Gold togo Birkin that I got from KL so I wanted a Kelly next. I guess I will patiently wait here and hopefully they receive one from Paris!  But of course I would prefer to get from Europe because of the high tax refund. I am a resident here so I don´t get any unfortunately. Hope I get lucky on my next European travel.


----------



## Chezza25

lyseiki8 said:


> Looks like "MONSIEUR ET MADAME"


Thanks for your reply! I took another look at my scarf and did a little digging. I just found out that mine is called Mors a Jouet! It was the same color though so I thought it was the same. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


 

Here it is...Took it for a stroll with my Blue Atoll B35 Clemence and Medor Barenia watch. Have a great day! x


----------



## Millicat

QuelleFromage said:


> I had a Noisette box Bolide and I miss it! Oh, the bags we miss. Nice to see you back Millicat



Morning QF, Yes, it's such an easy bag to wear - the colour makes it easy, the weight, aswell as it holding more than people might think


----------



## Gina123

Meeting my gf for lunch. Picked up a scarf at H and wearing it as a belt.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gina123 said:


> Meeting my gf for lunch. Picked up a scarf at H and wearing it as a belt.
> 
> View attachment 3835740



Love the whole outfit!! And your VCA!


----------



## Alexa67

MayyaS said:


> In love with the combination and popping color





Tonimichelle said:


> They look perfect together. Your B is so beautiful!





30gold said:


> This Bag and the cute Twilly are fabulous!





weibandy said:


> It is fabulous on your lovely B.


 Thanks so much to all of you. I appreciated your nice and lovely comments


----------



## Gina123

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Love the whole outfit!! And your VCA!



Thank you nakrmosher2of3! [emoji8]


----------



## ailoveresale

Out for a date night with DH with my Raisin B30 [emoji178]


----------



## schwartz

riquita said:


> I love this thread, and I look through it and go in la la land. Today,  I can actually gather some courage to post something.  Here's my small contribution: the Evelyne PM in Etain with Copper strap. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3808518


I love the colors... together and just as gorgeous colors on their own!! What a great update to the Evelyne!! Love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## schwartz

Gina123 said:


> Meeting my gf for lunch. Picked up a scarf at H and wearing it as a belt.
> 
> View attachment 3835740


LOVE it as a belt! Not too distracting but just the right amount of H


----------



## galliano_girl

ailoveresale said:


> Out for a date night with DH with my Raisin B30 [emoji178]
> View attachment 3837154
> 
> View attachment 3837155



Oooo gosh, Raisin is the best color ever(( Dreaming about it


----------



## dragonette

Lunch and shopping date with gf and her L26


----------



## Chezza25

Beautiful classic bag! Looks good on you! Mmmm lychee! I am missing Asia so much! Have a good day! I am a fellow Asian living in Mexico!


----------



## Chezza25

Buenas dias fellow TPFers! Just sharing my look this morning when I went out for brunch with mi amiga! Obviously I love the Blue atoll color! I love it so much that I have a clic clac, Evelyn, Oran and B in Blue atoll!  Have a beautiful day ahead! x


----------



## azukitea

dragonette said:


> Lunch and shopping date with gf and her L26
> 
> View attachment 3837646
> View attachment 3837647
> View attachment 3837648
> View attachment 3837649



nice pic, just curious what color is that lindy? (trench?)


----------



## dragonette

Chezza325 said:


> Beautiful classic bag! Looks good on you! Mmmm lychee! I am missing Asia so much! Have a good day! I am a fellow Asian living in Mexico!



Thank you dear! Hope you're enjoying Mexico! xx



azukitea said:


> nice pic, just curious what color is that lindy? (trench?)



She is not completely sure but I believe it's Gris T?


----------



## dragonette

Chezza325 said:


> Buenas dias fellow TPFers! Just sharing my look this morning when I went out for brunch with mi amiga! Obviously I love the Blue atoll color! I love it so much that I have a clic clac, Evelyn, Oran and B in Blue atoll!  Have a beautiful day ahead! x



Blue atoll looks amazing on you!


----------



## rrrwong




----------



## Chezza25

Wow look at that collection!


----------



## Chezza25

dragonette said:


> Blue atoll looks amazing on you!



Gracias! Yeap it´s my fave color!  Next on my wishlist would be a classic Noir or Rouge colored Kelly or Birkin! Basic colors never fail! x


----------



## okiern1981

Happy Friday! @Tybee island with my blue jean B35


----------



## MahaM

westcoastgal said:


> RG enamel bracelet, twilly tie from Twilly perfume, and YG love.


 Very nice and cool stack, i love it .


----------



## MahaM

Gina123 said:


> Meeting my gf for lunch. Picked up a scarf at H and wearing it as a belt.
> 
> View attachment 3835740


Very elegant.


----------



## dragonette

Tea with gf today. With b30, Sydney belt kit and CDC PM ring.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## westcoastgal

rrrwong said:


> View attachment 3837803


Wow. This is a dream collection. I love your pink bags so much.


----------



## westcoastgal

Chezza325 said:


> Buenas dias fellow TPFers! Just sharing my look this morning when I went out for brunch with mi amiga! Obviously I love the Blue atoll color! I love it so much that I have a clic clac, Evelyn, Oran and B in Blue atoll!  Have a beautiful day ahead! x


These colors are gorgeous. Beautiful!


----------



## westcoastgal

So glam! 


dragonette said:


> Tea with gf today. With b30, Sydney belt kit and CDC PM ring.
> 
> View attachment 3838644


----------



## Chezza25

westcoastgal said:


> These colors are gorgeous. Beautiful!


Thanks @westcoastgal! Love the color of your blue bag too! What shade of blue is it? Aztec, Izmir or Zanzibar? Happy Friyay! x


----------



## westcoastgal

Thank you! My B30 is blue agate in epsom leather. The sunlight made the blue look brighter in the photo for some reason. I guess like all hermes colors it looks different depending on the light. 


Chezza325 said:


> Thanks @westcoastgal! Love the color of your blue bag too! What shade of blue is it? Aztec, Izmir or Zanzibar? Happy Friyay! x


----------



## Chezza25

westcoastgal said:


> Thank you! My B30 is blue agate in epsom leather. The sunlight made the blue look brighter in the photo for some reason. I guess like all hermes colors it looks different depending on the light.



I wasn´t lucky with my guesses!  Yes I agree with you! The colors do vary depending on the light. My bag doesn´t look very bright on my profile pic indeed because of the lighting. Yet it is a bright colored bag in natural sunlight. I never had a bag yet in epsom leather! How is it? Does it easily scratch on the edges? I like that it is more structured than togo or clemence but I feel like it easily scratches. Thoughts? x


----------



## obsessedwhermes

rrrwong said:


> View attachment 3837803



Awesome collection!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting for my DH in the Dr's office today with my Bleu Zanzibar mini Evie.


----------



## westcoastgal

Chezza325 said:


> I wasn´t lucky with my guesses!  Yes I agree with you! The colors do vary depending on the light. My bag doesn´t look very bright on my profile pic indeed because of the lighting. Yet it is a bright colored bag in natural sunlight. I never had a bag yet in epsom leather! How is it? Does it easily scratch on the edges? I like that it is more structured than togo or clemence but I feel like it easily scratches. Thoughts? x


Hi there! Epsom does scratch (my small leather goods in epsom have scratched) but so far no scratches on my B30. Epsom is pretty structured (rigid even) and light and really takes in color, which I really like. However the tactile quality to me is not luxurious. I think there are just pros and cons to each leather. I do still overall love my Epsom B30 but I would love a Togo or chèvre B30, too.  enjoy your Birkin!


----------



## LovetheLux

rrrwong said:


> View attachment 3837803


What an amazing collection!


----------



## dragonette

Today... (first time tying twillies myself)


----------



## Serva1

dragonette said:


> Today... (first time tying twillies myself)
> View attachment 3839053



Looks so beautiful with all your accessories and the twillies are perfection [emoji7]


----------



## dragonette

Serva1 said:


> Looks so beautiful with all your accessories and the twillies are perfection [emoji7]


Thank you dear!


----------



## sundaymorningrain

dragonette said:


> Today... (first time tying twillies myself)
> View attachment 3839053


This looks much better than my fifteenth time tying twillies by myself!  Lovely


----------



## seasounds

dragonette said:


> Today... (first time tying twillies myself)
> View attachment 3839053


This is a really striking combo!  Very chic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## okiern1981

Running errands with Mr BE 35 and punkin B25 classic orange...and the Momo puppy!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about for lunch and some retail therapy with my B40 in Noir...


----------



## rosewang924

First time using my new to me Bolide 31.


----------



## dragonette

aimee* said:


> This looks much better than my fifteenth time tying twillies by myself!  Lovely





seasounds said:


> This is a really striking combo!  Very chic.



Thank you dears!


----------



## riquita

Just a the Kelly Double Tour bracelet counts for this thread. Thanks for letting me share on one of my favorite threads in purseforum!


----------



## nicole0612

Gina123 said:


> Meeting my gf for lunch. Picked up a scarf at H and wearing it as a belt.
> 
> View attachment 3835740



Great outfit!
Also love your turquoise VCA...and is that an Anemone Birkin in your closet? Beautiful!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Gina123 said:


> Meeting my gf for lunch. Picked up a scarf at H and wearing it as a belt.
> 
> View attachment 3835740



Fabulous outfit and an amazing closet . Do you store your B's in the closet like that without dust bags? Love the way your fur baby is looking at you


----------



## nuf

The best usage for my Evelyn! My sons chestnuts haul cache


----------



## toiletduck

With my new Constance and the 2 loves of my life (excluding DH!)


----------



## toiletduck

nuf said:


> The best usage for my Evelyn! My sons chestnuts haul cache


What better way to use it? Love this photo!


----------



## nuf

toiletduck said:


> What better way to use it? Love this photo!


Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## cafecreme15

toiletduck said:


> With my new Constance and the 2 loves of my life (excluding DH!)


How chic!!


----------



## hoot

Yesterday was a perfect shawl weather day. I have never gotten more compliments on a scarf from strangers before!


----------



## Tonimichelle

toiletduck said:


> With my new Constance and the 2 loves of my life (excluding DH!)


That's such a lovely photograph. Your Constance is gorgeous but your children really steal the show


----------



## SandySummer

Double tour watch and Halzan!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

Today...


----------



## Rami00

@dragonette not a twilly person I am totally digging yours. Beautiful shots.


----------



## Monique1004

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3841286
> 
> Double tour watch and Halzan!



Love your cape cod. This style's growing on me. I really wish they have cape cod shadow in smaller size...


----------



## dragonette

Rami00 said:


> @dragonette not a twilly person I am totally digging yours. Beautiful shots.


Thank you dear! I was iffy about the burgundy ends but they're totally growing on me  xx


----------



## Chezza25

westcoastgal said:


> Hi there! Epsom does scratch (my small leather goods in epsom have scratched) but so far no scratches on my B30. Epsom is pretty structured (rigid even) and light and really takes in color, which I really like. However the tactile quality to me is not luxurious. I think there are just pros and cons to each leather. I do still overall love my Epsom B30 but I would love a Togo or chèvre B30, too.  enjoy your Birkin!



Gracias! Enjoy yours too!  Have a great day!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hoot said:


> Yesterday was a perfect shawl weather day. I have never gotten more compliments on a scarf from strangers before!
> 
> View attachment 3841245


I love the design as well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> Purse and bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833347


Lovely bag !!


----------



## toiletduck

cafecreme15 said:


> How chic!!


Thank you!


----------



## toiletduck

Tonimichelle said:


> That's such a lovely photograph. Your Constance is gorgeous but your children really steal the show


LOL! Yes, they're cheeky little things. Thank you!


----------



## toiletduck

hoot said:


> Yesterday was a perfect shawl weather day. I have never gotten more compliments on a scarf from strangers before!
> 
> View attachment 3841245


Just got this in black & white but it's not scarf weather here. You wear yours so well!


----------



## toiletduck

dragonette said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 3841330
> View attachment 3841331
> View attachment 3841332
> View attachment 3841333
> View attachment 3841334



Total Twilly envy! I regret not looking at any my last trip.. next time!


----------



## hoot

toiletduck said:


> Just got this in black & white but it's not scarf weather here. You wear yours so well!


Thank you so much.  I purchased this in black & white too!  Please share a mod shot when the weather cools off!


----------



## dragonette

toiletduck said:


> Total Twilly envy! I regret not looking at any my last trip.. next time!


lmao I was also too excited at FSH and totally forgot about looking for twillies or SLGs. I got these when I returned to Singapore!


----------



## dragonette

Lazy dressing this rainy day for meeting with project manager at my new flat to discuss renovations! Please excuse the poor quality.


----------



## Chezza25

Good morning Tpfer´s am off to brunch with my girlfriends! Going out with my Lime Herbag today with my rodeo grisgris, barenia CDC and Legend wedges! Have a good day! x


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Solday

It’s cold and raining in Stockholm☔️ My favorite Constance cheers me up in this weather


----------



## Coconuts40

dragonette said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 3841330
> View attachment 3841331
> View attachment 3841332
> View attachment 3841333
> View attachment 3841334



Your bag is beautiful.  I'm starting to love Black/PHW more and more now.


----------



## Chezza25

Solday said:


> View attachment 3842534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s cold and raining in Stockholm☔️ My favorite Constance cheers me up in this weather


Beautiful bag! Hola from sunny Mexico! x


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Love wearing the horn pendant to work. So light and surprised to get a compliment from the boss today !!


----------



## DR2014

Chezza325 said:


> Good morning Tpfer´s am off to brunch with my girlfriends! Going out with my Lime Herbag today with my rodeo grisgris, barenia CDC and Legend wedges! Have a good day! x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842436


Love your dress too, Chezza325!  Can you tell us about it?  Thanks!  Your whole outfit looks great!


----------



## autumntoki

took my evelyne & tortoise charm out to the movie  [emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Chezza25

DR2014 said:


> Love your dress too, Chezza325!  Can you tell us about it?  Thanks!  Your whole outfit looks great!


Thanks its from DG from Yoox.com. Not sure if they still have the dame style though. Bought it 6 mos. ago.


----------



## Chezza25

Today´s accessories! Have a great day to you all!


----------



## Chezza25

autumntoki said:


> took my evelyne & tortoise charm out to the movie  [emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji4]
> View attachment 3843059



Beautiful bag and charm! Love how the black color contrasts with the red seats! So plush!


----------



## MotoChiq

autumntoki said:


> took my evelyne & tortoise charm out to the movie  [emoji217][emoji173]️[emoji4]
> View attachment 3843059


That tortoise charm is adorable!


----------



## autumntoki

Chezza325 said:


> Beautiful bag and charm! Love how the black color contrasts with the red seats! So plush!



aww thanks so much!!  that was my very first hermes sharing on tpf... thanks for making me feel welcomed! [emoji173]️[emoji4] i love the color contrast too...i guess it would’ve been perfectly matched if i were to flip the charm to the red side for this shot! hehe 

p.s. love your arm candies! you have beautiful hand! [emoji173]️ 

View attachment 3843449


----------



## autumntoki

Chezza325 said:


> Beautiful bag and charm! Love how the black color contrasts with the red seats! So plush!



aww thanks so much!!  that was my very first hermes sharing on tpf... thanks for making me feel welcomed! [emoji173]️[emoji4] i love the color contrast too...i guess it would’ve been perfectly matched if i were to flip the charm to the red side for this shot! hehe 

p.s. love your arm candies! you have beautiful hand! [emoji173]️


----------



## autumntoki

MotoChiq said:


> That tortoise charm is adorable!



hi, thank you!! [emoji4][emoji173]️  i love petit h charms because each side is a different color and so fun to mix and match!   here’s my other tortoise charm, out with my goyard bag   this is the blue/green combo...


----------



## Chezza25

autumntoki said:


> aww thanks so much!!  that was my very first hermes sharing on tpf... thanks for making me feel welcomed! [emoji173]️[emoji4] i love the color contrast too...i guess it would’ve been perfectly matched if i were to flip the charm to the red side for this shot! hehe
> 
> p.s. love your arm candies! you have beautiful hand! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3843452



Hola welcome to the forum! I have also just recently joined last month!  Yes I love being a part of this forum and sharing my love for bags and accessories with people who appreciate them the most! I am sure you will like it too! The colors of your bag charm are adorable. I didn´t know that the colors differ on each side! That´s heavenly! Gracias for liking my accessories and welcome to the forum again! x

Oh and I love your Karl Lagerfeld avatar! So quirky! x


----------



## Monique1004

Going to work with my bolide today.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## autumntoki

Chezza325 said:


> Hola welcome to the forum! I have also just recently joined last month!  Yes I love being a part of this forum and sharing my love for bags and accessories with people who appreciate them the most! I am sure you will like it too! The colors of your bag charm are adorable. I didn´t know that the colors differ on each side! That´s heavenly! Gracias for liking my accessories and welcome to the forum again! x
> 
> Oh and I love your Karl Lagerfeld avatar! So quirky! x



thank you for your warm welcome!!   you are right...it definitely feels like everyone here relates to each other’s love and excitement for bags!  
thank you again... i only have a few of the regular hermes charms, but i love collecting petit h charms for their cuteness and the duo-color design.  it’s like having two charms in one. hehe 
aww you’re the first to notice karl! here is the original full photo i took of karl and coco with my new sofort  [emoji8] looking forward to more of your sharing!  xx


----------



## dragonette

Chezza325 said:


> Today´s accessories! Have a great day to you all!


Beautiful! I am so envious! I cannot wear the metal bracelets. They are too big for me


----------



## dragonette

Got my hair done today


----------



## luckylove

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3844146
> View attachment 3844147
> View attachment 3844148
> View attachment 3844149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my hair done today



Love your H and the cool hair color!!


----------



## dragonette

luckylove said:


> Love your H and the cool hair color!!


Thank you dear! xx


----------



## autumntoki

hihi [emoji8]  ...breakfast meeting with my herbag zip [emoji478][emoji505][emoji526][emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji39]


----------



## Chezza25

autumntoki said:


> thank you for your warm welcome!!   you are right...it definitely feels like everyone here relates to each other’s love and excitement for bags!
> thank you again... i only have a few of the regular hermes charms, but i love collecting petit h charms for their cuteness and the duo-color design.  it’s like having two charms in one. hehe
> aww you’re the first to notice karl! here is the original full photo i took of karl and coco with my new sofort  [emoji8] looking forward to more of your sharing!  xx
> View attachment 3843832



I was thinking of getting another rodeo bag charm when I chance upon one but the Petit h´s are cute too thanks for giving me an idea! 
Aww what a beautiful picture! Where did you take it? Caricatures of
Chanel and Lagerfeld in one photo thats a sight to behold!  See you around as well! x


----------



## Chezza25

dragonette said:


> Beautiful! I am so envious! I cannot wear the metal bracelets. They are too big for me



Gracias Dragonette! I have a small wrist too so I´d rather buy the slimmer cuffs and bracelets in PM size. Have you tried the silver cdc pm in xs?  I see you are very slim so I am sure you do have a smaller wrist! Would love to be as slim as you! I was like that before eating a lot of tacos! 



dragonette said:


> View attachment 3844146
> View attachment 3844147
> View attachment 3844148
> View attachment 3844149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my hair done today



Beautiful hair!!! Aww I miss goin around the Ion Orchard! We stayed in an apartment hotel behind Wisma and Ion so I used to go there a lot! I miss my favorite ramen place in the Tokyo Avenue on top of Wisma mall! SG is the best! And let´s not talk about the shopping! I mean 3 Hermes stores with in one area?!! Its all too much for my wallet!


----------



## Chezza25

autumntoki said:


> hihi [emoji8]  ...breakfast meeting with my herbag zip [emoji478][emoji505][emoji526][emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji39]
> View attachment 3844372
> View attachment 3844373



Beautiful bag! I have the lime yellow version but in 39! It´s huge! I didn´t realize how big it was until I carried it coz I fell in love with the color! It´s a great travel/beach bag though! x


----------



## Nui

Baby B25 on her maiden trip to a seminar


----------



## kimikaze

Beautiful Autumn day, had to take her for an outing


----------



## Rami00

Haven't posted here in a while...


----------



## Rami00

View attachment 3844943


----------



## luckylove

All gorgeous photos, Ladies! Thanks for the morning eye candy!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

dragonette said:


> Lazy dressing this rainy day for meeting with project manager at my new flat to discuss renovations! Please excuse the poor quality.



Love your pics of recent! And that les falcons bandana twilly in that colourway has me tempted! I bought the yellow/beige colourway recently for my black B & rose azalee B



Chezza325 said:


> Good morning Tpfer´s am off to brunch with my girlfriends! Going out with my Lime Herbag today with my rodeo grisgris, barenia CDC and Legend wedges! Have a good day! x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842436


Love your look !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3844146
> View attachment 3844147
> View attachment 3844148
> View attachment 3844149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my hair done today


wowza!!! ur hair looks fantastic!!


----------



## dragonette

Chezza325 said:


> Gracias Dragonette! I have a small wrist too so I´d rather buy the slimmer cuffs and bracelets in PM size. Have you tried the silver cdc pm in xs?  I see you are very slim so I am sure you do have a smaller wrist! Would love to be as slim as you! I was like that before eating a lot of tacos!
> 
> Beautiful hair!!! Aww I miss goin around the Ion Orchard! We stayed in an apartment hotel behind Wisma and Ion so I used to go there a lot! I miss my favorite ramen place in the Tokyo Avenue on top of Wisma mall! SG is the best! And let´s not talk about the shopping! I mean 3 Hermes stores with in one area?!! Its all too much for my wallet!



I have tried all options in silver bracelets and none will fit me lol! Very sad!

I love Ion... It's my favourite mall! If only H will open one there too...  xx



PurseOnFleek said:


> Love your pics of recent! And that les falcons bandana twilly in that colourway has me tempted! I bought the yellow/beige colourway recently for my black B & rose azalee B



Thank you! You need this one too for your black B! xx



MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> wowza!!! ur hair looks fantastic!!



Thank you so much! xx


----------



## Chezza25

dragonette said:


> I have tried all options in silver bracelets and none will fit me lol! Very sad!
> 
> I love Ion... It's my favourite mall! If only H will open one there too...  xx



You´re so slim I am jealous!  Well your micro rivale double tour suits you and you´re belt compliments your bag too! I wanted to buy that belt but I am scared of scratching it coz I am clumsy sometimes so I settled for the Kelly belt. How is it? Is it heavy or no? Comfy to wear everyday? I am not a jeans girl either so I don´t know if this belt will look good with dresses.

Singapore was our last Asian posting before Mexico. I loved it there. Wouldn´t leave if I had the choice! My sissy still lives there though! Have a good friday!


----------



## Chezza25

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love your look !



Gracias Purseonfleek! Happy Friyay!!!


----------



## Chezza25

kimikaze said:


> View attachment 3844905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Autumn day, had to take her for an outing



Love the color of your B kimikaze and love the contrasting bright blue twilly!

Is this color trench? Wanted to see one in action coz I like it and thinking to buy a bag in this color. Is the twilly still available in stores? Whats it called? I could match this with my blue atoll bag. 

Gracias! X


----------



## dragonette

Chezza325 said:


> You´re so slim I am jealous!  Well your micro rivale double tour suits you and you´re belt compliments your bag too! I wanted to buy that belt but I am scared of scratching it coz I am clumsy sometimes so I settled for the Kelly belt. How is it? Is it heavy or no? Comfy to wear everyday? I am not a jeans girl either so I don´t know if this belt will look good with dresses.
> 
> Singapore was our last Asian posting before Mexico. I loved it there. Wouldn´t leave if I had the choice! My sissy still lives there though! Have a good friday!


I'd love to be a bit bigger so I don't have sizing problems! But then it's better for my bank account lol

I love my belt but yes it will get some scratches on hardware from the moving ring and it is a little noisy! But I'm fine with it, I have Ann D shoes which are much noisier. I don't find it heavy at all and I like how it matches the rivale  Actually I've only worn it with dresses so far! I'll wear with jeans soon!

Have a good Friday! xx


----------



## dragonette

Today... Lunch and tile shopping for new flat. Got caught in heavy storms! Thank goodness for the birkin raincoat!


----------



## acrowcounted

First attempt at wrapping the handles. I'm trying to work up the courage to use her!


----------



## Chezza25

dragonette said:


> I'd love to be a bit bigger so I don't have sizing problems! But then it's better for my bank account lol
> 
> I love my belt but yes it will get some scratches on hardware from the moving ring and it is a little noisy! But I'm fine with it, I have Ann D shoes which are much noisier. I don't find it heavy at all and I like how it matches the rivale  Actually I've only worn it with dresses so far! I'll wear with jeans soon!
> 
> Have a good Friday! xx



Trust me! You won´t wanna gain more coz thats what I thought too myself when I was slimmer and now when I gained weight I wished I was slimmer!  Lol! I guess Mexican food doesn´t do well with my Asian tummy. I really miss Asian food! Gonna binge when I go for vacation this December! 

The belt and matching bracelet looks good on you! Would love a micro rivale in Gold color  to match my other B! Will try on the belt on my next visit to the H store! x



dragonette said:


> View attachment 3845150
> View attachment 3845151
> View attachment 3845152
> View attachment 3845153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today... Lunch and tile shopping for new flat. Got caught in heavy storms! Thank goodness for the birkin raincoat!



Lovin´ all the pics taken at iconic places in SG! 

Keep on posting! x


----------



## Chezza25

TGIF to everyone! Sharing a mirror selfie before heading out! Buen fin semana from sunny Mexico!


----------



## kimikaze

Chezza325 said:


> Love the color of your B kimikaze and love the contrasting bright blue twilly!
> 
> Is this color trench? Wanted to see one in action coz I like it and thinking to buy a bag in this color. Is the twilly still available in stores? Whats it called? I could match this with my blue atoll bag.
> 
> Gracias! X


Buenos Dias Chezza! 
Thank you for your lovely comments!! 
My B is Étoupe, not Trench. This is what I love about Étoupe, it takes on so many different colours depending on the light. I don't think my twillys are still available as I have had them lying around for a while (plucking up the courage to tie them myself!) I attach a picture of the exact details;


----------



## kimikaze

kimikaze said:


> Buenos Dias Chezza!
> Thank you for your lovely comments!!
> My B is Étoupe, not Trench. This is what I love about Étoupe, it takes on so many different colours depending on the light. I don't think my twillys are still available as I have had them lying around for a while (plucking up the courage to tie them myself!) I attach a picture of the exact details;


----------



## Chezza25

Buenos Dias Chezza!
Thank you for your lovely comments!!
My B is Étoupe, not Trench. This is what I love about Étoupe, it takes on so many different colours depending on the light. I don't think my twillys are still available as I have had them lying around for a while (plucking up the courage to tie them myself!) I attach a picture of the exact details;

Hola @kimikaze! Etoupe is another classic favorite actually this color or trench are on my wishlist either on a B or K! Thanks for sharing the info about your twilly! You tied them well like an expert! Really beautiful color combination!

Espero que tengas un buen fin semana! x


----------



## kimikaze

Chezza325 said:


> Buenos Dias Chezza!
> Thank you for your lovely comments!!
> My B is Étoupe, not Trench. This is what I love about Étoupe, it takes on so many different colours depending on the light. I don't think my twillys are still available as I have had them lying around for a while (plucking up the courage to tie them myself!) I attach a picture of the exact details;
> 
> Hola @kimikaze! Etoupe is another classic favorite actually this color or trench are on my wishlist either on a B or K! Thanks for sharing the info about your twilly! You tied them well like an expert! Really beautiful color combination!
> 
> Espero que tengas un buen fin semana! x


Muchos graçias! Ok, I'll stop there as I'm sure it's shockingly bad!! 
I hope you fulfil your wish list with either of these colours. 
I'm admiring your B too with equally beautiful coloured twillys, not to mention the matching Oran sandals.....wow!!
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Chezza25

kimikaze said:


> View attachment 3845276



De nada! Hahaha no not at all! Not bad! 
Gracias for the compliment! Yes I have a thing for Blue Atoll! 

Hasta luego! Buen fin semana!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Jigé love ❤️


----------



## Rami00

Attended a summer wedding! Where did summer go


----------



## Rami00

C18 tadelakt, bleu Izmir


----------



## Rami00

Hello power suit! I told you... I was behind


----------



## Rami00

Gris T k 32


----------



## Hat Trick

Great photos, Rami00!


----------



## dragonette

Chezza325 said:


> Trust me! You won´t wanna gain more coz thats what I thought too myself when I was slimmer and now when I gained weight I wished I was slimmer!  Lol! I guess Mexican food doesn´t do well with my Asian tummy. I really miss Asian food! Gonna binge when I go for vacation this December!
> 
> The belt and matching bracelet looks good on you! Would love a micro rivale in Gold color  to match my other B! Will try on the belt on my next visit to the H store! x
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin´ all the pics taken at iconic places in SG!
> 
> Keep on posting! x



Can't wait to hear what you think of the belt!



Chezza325 said:


> TGIF to everyone! Sharing a mirror selfie before heading out! Buen fin semana from sunny Mexico!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845187



Looooove how you matched this! xx


----------



## ms piggy

Travelling with C18 : autumn in Venice and Paris.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

toiletduck said:


> With my new Constance and the 2 loves of my life (excluding DH!)


What a great shot!!! ❤️


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Travelling with C18 : autumn in Venice and Paris.


 Fabulous pics! Looking great and love the C!


----------



## seasounds

Rami00 said:


> Jigé love ❤️





Rami00 said:


> Attended a summer wedding! Where did summer go





Rami00 said:


> C18 tadelakt, bleu Izmir





Rami00 said:


> Hello power suit! I told you... I was behind





Rami00 said:


> Gris T k 32



Love your style!  You also have very beautiful hands (don't mean this to be creepy).


----------



## papilloncristal

I’m falling in love with my b25 rose azalee


----------



## acrowcounted

papilloncristal said:


> I’m falling in love with my b25 rose azalee
> 
> View attachment 3845840


Gorgeous! Which leather is this? Swift?


----------



## Rami00

seasounds said:


> Love your style!  You also have very beautiful hands (don't mean this to be creepy).


Hahahaha thank you! You are no t being creepy at all


----------



## papilloncristal

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous! Which leather is this? Swift?



Yes it’s swift.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

B30 Goldie!


----------



## toiletduck

This black + gold B is my all time fave!


----------



## toiletduck

Rami00 said:


> B30 Goldie!


Such a beauty!


----------



## toiletduck

Rami00 said:


> Jigé love ❤️


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## dragonette

toiletduck said:


> This black + gold B is my all time fave!



Such a perfect match! I'm planning to get a noir PHW CDC next week!


----------



## Chezza25

Rami00 said:


> B30 Goldie!



Beautiful color! I have one in 35cm with PHW! It´s my favorite neutral color! x


----------



## Chezza25

toiletduck said:


> This black + gold B is my all time fave!


Beautiful match of bag and accessories!


----------



## Rami00

Gray and Gold combo!


----------



## Rami00

@Chezza325 twins! Agree, such an easy color to pair with outfits!


----------



## toiletduck

Chezza325 said:


> Beautiful match of bag and accessories!


Thank you!


----------



## Icyss

Ms. Constance


----------



## Shrinkkbo

My C18 sombrero mini out for Thanksgiving lunch ❤️


----------



## dragonette

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3847666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My C18 sombrero mini out for Thanksgiving lunch ❤️


So much YES!


----------



## Rami00

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3847666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My C18 sombrero mini out for Thanksgiving lunch ❤️


Love it!!!


----------



## SandySummer

Milady and I waiting for a flight in Denver. Can’t believe how comfy these are!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gold Evelyne.


----------



## atelierforward

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3847666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My C18 sombrero mini out for Thanksgiving lunch ❤️


Wow. So cute!


----------



## ms piggy

chincac said:


> Fabulous pics! Looking great and love the C!



Thank you dear. Hope all is well. xo


----------



## tramcaro

Strolling through a Fall day in Paris!


----------



## mcpro

tramcaro said:


> Strolling through a Fall day in Paris!



love you outfit!  enjoy!


----------



## luckylove

How pretty!


----------



## seasounds

tramcaro said:


> Strolling through a Fall day in Paris!


Great sidewalk sashay action!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3847666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My C18 sombrero mini out for Thanksgiving lunch ❤️


Gorgeous Mini Constance on you !


----------



## Nui

Baby B25 noir ghw [emoji6][emoji6][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## odette57

Nui said:


> View attachment 3848665
> 
> 
> Baby B25 noir ghw [emoji6][emoji6][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks for posting!  I finally found a pic of B25 being wrist-carried.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

odette57 said:


> Thanks for posting!  I finally found a pic of B25 being wrist-carried.


You can carry on the wrist except that the opening is still narrow.  I have a B25 and couldn't carry it like that as easy as my B30.


----------



## itorresmd

Kelly 35 GHW Black Togo


----------



## Meta

My SO Kelly 25 in black chevre with Rouge Casaque shoulder strap and clochette from my Kelly 28.


----------



## paintmecrystal

The gorgeous B30 in trench paired with "Astrologie" twilly


----------



## Gnuj

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3798980
> 
> Constance mini in etain with RGHW



Love the beautiful Constance mini and the hardware! Could you tell me what leather is your bag?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Croisette7

weN84 said:


> My SO Kelly 25 in black chevre with Rouge Casaque shoulder strap and clochette from my Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3849306


A pretty match, *weN!*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Out for lunch with B30 and the Savannah Dance shawl![emoji4]


----------



## odette57

weN84 said:


> My SO Kelly 25 in black chevre with Rouge Casaque shoulder strap and clochette from my Kelly 28.
> 
> View attachment 3849306



That Kelly is TDF!  And very lovely combo with the RC accessories.


----------



## seasounds

weN84 said:


> My SO Kelly 25 in black chevre with Rouge Casaque shoulder strap and clochette from my Kelly 28.



Such a great idea!  I bet it looks really sharp when carried!


----------



## Meta

@Croisette7 @odette57 @seasounds Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## CClovesbags

At work today!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

A little red goes a long way. What do you think? [emoji4]


----------



## bunnyNwife

While waiting for SA to pack my new-in...


----------



## Tonimichelle

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3850466
> View attachment 3850467
> 
> 
> Out for lunch with B30 and the Savannah Dance shawl![emoji4]


They're both gorgeous!


----------



## Tonimichelle

CClovesbags said:


> At work today!
> View attachment 3850701


Love your B and your bat!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Tonimichelle said:


> They're both gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Chezza25

Taking my Evie for lunch at the Country Club!

Pairing it with my D&G flip flops! TGIF from the sunny part of Mexico! X


----------



## Rami00

GT k32


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Rami00 said:


> GT k32



May I say I fell in love first with the daisy, then your lovely perlee and GTK


----------



## Rami00

SupaUltra_J said:


> May I say I fell in love first with the daisy, then your lovely perlee and GTK


Aww thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> GT k32


Perfection Rami ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Rami00

Thank you ! @hclubfan


----------



## Rami00

Goldie


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Goldie


Stunning!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Blairbass

CClovesbags said:


> At work today!
> View attachment 3850701


Love the bat!!!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My Birkin Indigo is one of my work bags.  The weather has been crazy.  I cannot wait for it to feel like Fall


----------



## Chezza25

Happy Sunday everyone! 

Into blues!


----------



## TimJim

my Hermes 55cm HAC Birkin, date stamp for 1952 and still holding up well


----------



## Chezza25

TimJim said:


> my Hermes 55cm HAC Birkin, date stamp for 1952 and still holding up well



Beautiful vintage bag! What’s the story of your bag? How did you acquire this exquisite piece? Love it! X


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chezza325 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> Into blues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853128


Gorgeous !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TimJim said:


> my Hermes 55cm HAC Birkin, date stamp for 1952 and still holding up well


They are timeless and worth every penny !


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

TimJim said:


> my Hermes 55cm HAC Birkin, date stamp for 1952 and still holding up well



Great picture!   to TPF!


----------



## Chezza25

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous !



Thank you for the kind words @chkpbeliever! Have a great evening/day! x


----------



## Nui

B25 noir ghw pairing with noir ghw kelly belt


----------



## jtothelo

Went to Paris last week, and had to take a picture of myself with my Birkin at the motherstore (FSH). But you are not allowed to take pictures there, hence my weird “pose” (or lack of ), I had to be super quick!  Birkin 30 black Togo. For reference, I´m 172 cm. tall (5,7"?)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jtothelo

And one more, snapped at the Hermes store at Charles de Gaulle on the way home


----------



## Tonimichelle

TimJim said:


> my Hermes 55cm HAC Birkin, date stamp for 1952 and still holding up well


Beautiful bag and gorgeous photo! Welcome to TPF


----------



## Serva1

jtothelo said:


> And one more, snapped at the Hermes store at Charles de Gaulle on the way home



You look great jtothelo with your beautiful ever classic black B30 phw [emoji3] Hope you had a good time in Paris and enjoyed the FSH store. I’m in Paris after a few weeks!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jtothelo said:


> Went to Paris last week, and had to take a picture of myself with my Birkin at the motherstore (FSH). But you are not allowed to take pictures there, hence my weird “pose” (or lack of ), I had to be super quick!  Birkin 30 black Togo. For reference, I´m 172 cm. tall (5,7"?)


Thanks for being our spy !!  Did you get the B30 there ?


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## westcoastgal

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3855750


Great bag styling! Love the RP!


----------



## CClovesbags

westcoastgal said:


> Great bag styling! Love the RP!



Thank you, dear [emoji4]


----------



## odette57

CClovesbags said:


> View attachment 3855750



Lovely kelly!  I have always wondered how you guys put the carmen on the sangles?  Do you take the sangles out through the hole?


----------



## Meta

Cross posting from the Homeware thread - Le Monde d'Hermes with H Deco dessert plate filled with Laduree macarons.


----------



## CClovesbags

odette57 said:


> Lovely kelly!  I have always wondered how you guys put the carmen on the sangles?  Do you take the sangles out through the hole?


That is exactly what I did


----------



## oohshinythings

CClovesbags said:


> That is exactly what I did


Yep and I do the same on my B's too


----------



## odette57

CClovesbags said:


> That is exactly what I did


Thanks!  I will try it out!


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> Cross posting from the Homeware thread - Le Monde d'Hermes with H Deco dessert plate filled with Laduree macarons.


This could be in a magazine! Two quintessentially French brands - Hermes and Laduree. Love the H deco line.


----------



## Chezza25

weN84 said:


> Cross posting from the Homeware thread - Le Monde d'Hermes with H Deco dessert plate filled with Laduree macarons.



That is beautiful! I have never really given a thought about getting anything  at the H homeware until I saw this beautiful tea set while waiting at the mothership last July! I wanted to go and buy some if only it would fit my already heaping luggage! Congrats on your purchase!  I took a pic of the one I like. Does anybody know what it´s called?


----------



## Meta

@cafecreme15 Thank you very much for your kind words.  I usually prefer Pierre Hermes macarons but I'll happily take the Laduree anytime, a surprise from DH. 

@Chezza325 Thank you!  That collection is the Rallye 24. At FSH, you can enquire about shipping homewares to you (I've heard from few friends that they do and some members here have also had it done for them). Won't have to worry about lugging it around, just be prepared to pay for any import/custom duty charge if you're located outside of EU.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ksuromax

Silk scarf, love the UFO


----------



## Rami00

Jigé in swift leather and argile color!


----------



## jtothelo

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for being our spy !!  Did you get the B30 there ?


No, I got it in my hometown of Copenhagen, Denmark, about 2 months ago (I only waited 1 1/2 week for it before getting the call!) I posted a reveal back then, where I told more about the story


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Oz mules




Shopping for Tom Ford’s new perfume...




Going out for dinner




Clic clac bracelet




Chilling with my baby in H blanket and carnet d'équateur mug


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

TimJim said:


> my Hermes 55cm HAC Birkin, date stamp for 1952 and still holding up well


Amazing piece! Thanks for posting!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Summer is right around the corner in the South Pacific and I know I should be doing work but instead I’m browsing PF [emoji18]
View attachment 3857042


----------



## Rami00

Diwali celebration tonight!


----------



## Momo0

SupaUltra_J said:


> Summer is right around the corner in the South Pacific and I know I should be doing work but instead I’m browsing PF [emoji18]
> View attachment 3857042


Beautiful B



Rami00 said:


> Diwali celebration tonight!



Everything in this photo is beautiful... love how all the details coordinate so well!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Spring is here in AU get to bust out RA Birkin more often [emoji5]️ note thats not my bedroom its my mum and dads was dropping LO off for nan n pop time. My bedroom definitely not that clean and cute haha


----------



## Dluvch

Rami00 said:


> Diwali celebration tonight!


You look lovely!  Happy Diwali my dear friend!


----------



## okiern1981

This is how we Friday around here.


----------



## Rhl2987

okiern1981 said:


> This is how we Friday around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857354


Crocus? That's been my holy grail color since the beginning of my H journey. Lovely!!


----------



## okiern1981

Rhl2987 said:


> Crocus? That's been my holy grail color since the beginning of my H journey. Lovely!!



Yes ma’am!  Crocus.  I found her by accident at a delicious price and snatched!  Purple is my favorite color, so it was a no brainer!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pardon my camera shy self... About to get changed and go for a run and I took a quick pix. Can you spot the 2 Hermes (One is super hard to spot)?


----------



## Chezza25

weN84 said:


> @cafecreme15 Thank you very much for your kind words.  I usually prefer Pierre Hermes macarons but I'll happily take the Laduree anytime, a surprise from DH.
> 
> @Chezza325 Thank you!  That collection is the Rallye 24. At FSH, you can enquire about shipping homewares to you (I've heard from few friends that they do and some members here have also had it done for them). Won't have to worry about lugging it around, just be prepared to pay for any import/custom duty charge if you're located outside of EU.



Thanks for your reply! I love blue so really liked it when I saw it. There’s a hermes Store here in Mexico City but haven’t seen this collection maybe it’s better if I buy it here to avoid imports taxes but then again sometimes it’s still better priced from France even with taxes and all! Have a great day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chezza25

Hola a todos! It’s a bit colder in Mexico City today so I got the chance to wear my Mors u jours giant scarf! Pairing it with my Bleau Atoll B, le Cannes enamel, Atoll clic clac! My Kelly belt and medor are both in Gold color! Thanks for letting me share! X


----------



## seasounds

B&W with a pop of RC!


----------



## Chezza25

seasounds said:


> B&W with a pop of RC!
> View attachment 3857748



Loving the combination of Red and black! Beautiful Kelly! A red Kelly 32cm in Togo is definitely on my wishlist! Someday...


----------



## seasounds

Chezza325 said:


> Loving the combination of Red and black! Beautiful Kelly! A red Kelly 32cm in Togo is definitely on my wishlist! Someday...



Thank you!  BTW, it's a K28 in Clemence.


----------



## Chezza25

seasounds said:


> Thank you!  BTW, it's a K28 in Clemence.



Oh sorry I meant that a Kelly 32 in Rouge Togo is on my wishlist! Your K looked big in the pic. I thought it was the same size. Have a good day! X


----------



## Rami00

Keeping it crisp and clean! Happy weekend everyone


----------



## dragonette

Noir B in the woods and on a mountain


----------



## Rhl2987

Not the best lighting, but took my K bowling today (with midday cocktails )!


----------



## lanit

Mini roulis in action...


----------



## CClovesbags

Sorry, went overboard with H today


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rhl2987 said:


> Not the best lighting, but took my K bowling today (with midday cocktails )!


So beautiful and I love that twilly on her!


----------



## kathydep

At the Fendi event my cousin and I randomly walked into while on our way to Hermes.


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Not the best lighting, but took my K bowling today (with midday cocktails )!


Super cute!! Awesome K,  and I love the twilly. Midday cocktails are the best!


----------



## azukitea

CClovesbags said:


> Sorry, went overboard with H today
> View attachment 3858965
> 
> View attachment 3858966


great colours and they all matched!
is that a b30 or 35?


----------



## thyme

out with rouge vif K28 and kick sneakers!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Nui




----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> Keeping it crisp and clean! Happy weekend everyone


Classic as always, Rami! Your new VCA bling is a perfect match with this combo.


----------



## Meowwu

Travel Day 1.5. What a mess (as I got back to the hotel room after a quick stroll).


----------



## Holsby

dragonette said:


> Noir B in the woods and on a mountain
> 
> View attachment 3858623
> View attachment 3858624


Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Holsby

lanit said:


> Mini roulis in action...
> View attachment 3858800


Very nice look. The shawl and bag go well together.


----------



## CClovesbags

azukitea said:


> great colours and they all matched!
> is that a b30 or 35?



Hello, dear,
It's a 35 [emoji23]


----------



## Rami00

atelierforward said:


> Classic as always, Rami! Your new VCA bling is a perfect match with this combo.


thank you ​


----------



## itorresmd

Bolide ostrich cognac


----------



## Maedi

chincac said:


> out with rouge vif K28 and kick sneakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859173



Gorgeous colors and styling, dear chincac.


----------



## thyme

Maedi said:


> Gorgeous colors and styling, dear chincac.



Thank you Maedi


----------



## Prada Prince

My new Paddock Cheval on my Goyard to brighten up a dreary Monday morning at the office...


----------



## Rouge H

Love the bag, charm and the initials. Very Chic❤️


----------



## Gina123

Gorgeous fall day stroll with our dog past weekend.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gina123 said:


> Gorgeous fall day stroll with our dog past weekend.
> View attachment 3860133


OMG, I love your pup! Super adorable!


----------



## Rami00

C18 in bleu Izmir.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loveydovey35

Chezza325 said:


> Hola a todos! It’s a bit colder in Mexico City today so I got the chance to wear my Mors u jours giant scarf! Pairing it with my Bleau Atoll B, le Cannes enamel, Atoll clic clac! My Kelly belt and medor are both in Gold color! Thanks for letting me share! X
> View attachment 3857627



Hermosa! super elegante!


----------



## audreylita

On our way to the vet.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Audreylita, your little makes me smile every picture I see.    Hope vet visit went ok.


----------



## Chezza25

loveydovey35 said:


> Hermosa! super elegante!



Muchas gracias @loveydovey35! Eres muy amable! Espero que tengas un buen dia! x


----------



## Chezza25

chincac said:


> out with rouge vif K28 and kick sneakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859173



I am loving your look! The red accessories add pizzaz to the whole ensemble! x


----------



## thyme

Chezza325 said:


> I am loving your look! The red accessories add pizzaz to the whole ensemble! x



 thank  you


----------



## Dextersmom

Tonight with my Bleu Zanzibar TPM.


----------



## MotoChiq

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my Bleu Zanzibar TPM.



How are you liking the size of the TPM Evie? It old my SA to put me on the wait list for one, but I don't know how practical it actually is.


----------



## estallal

MotoChiq said:


> How are you liking the size of the TPM Evie? It old my SA to put me on the wait list for one, but I don't know how practical it actually is.



It's my everyday bag. I have an one year old. I put my wallet and keys and sunglasses in the TPM so I can chase him around without leaving the important stuff. All the other stuff ( water, wipes, diaper...etc ) are in a backpack that I often leave around with the stroller.


----------



## Purrsey

Goldie getting some sun


----------



## nana9026

dinner out with buddies for birthday celebration, maiden voyage for noir Kelly cut [emoji178]


----------



## audreylita

Cavalier Girl said:


> Audreylita, your little makes me smile every picture I see.    Hope vet visit went ok.


Was on her way in to surgery.  She was spayed last year but was bleeding.  Doctor called me after the surgery and said they found a second set of ovaries and uterus.  As far as he can tell it's the first in recorded history.


----------



## loveydovey35

audreylita said:


> On our way to the vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860409




What an adorable fur baby!  and I love the Birkin~


----------



## Cavalier Girl

audreylita said:


> Was on her way in to surgery.  She was spayed last year but was bleeding.  Doctor called me after the surgery and said they found a second set of ovaries and uterus.  As far as he can tell it's the first in recorded history.



OMGosh!  I've been involved (through rescue) with spaying and neutering for 20 years, and I've never heard of it.  Your vet needs to do a paper on it.  Is she doing ok?  She's so precious!  

Sorry to be off-topic, but dogs ***** purses any day.


----------



## audreylita

Cavalier Girl said:


> OMGosh!  I've been involved (through rescue) with spaying and neutering for 20 years, and I've never heard of it.  Your vet needs to do a paper on it.  Is she doing ok?  She's so precious!
> 
> Sorry to be off-topic, but dogs ***** purses any day.


She's fine.  But she was one estrogen intensive pup!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> Tonight with my Bleu Zanzibar TPM.



Not sure what looks more delicious - the mini Evie or that burrata [emoji39]


----------



## Dextersmom

MotoChiq said:


> How are you liking the size of the TPM Evie? It old my SA to put me on the wait list for one, but I don't know how practical it actually is.


I LOVE it!! It is my 2nd one (my first was Bougainvillea).  It is so lightweight you can't even feel it on your shoulder.  It also holds more than my Chanel mini's.  I take it for long walks on the beach, errands, dinner, you name it.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Not sure what looks more delicious - the mini Evie or that burrata [emoji39]


----------



## leuleu

Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE it!! It is my 2nd one (my first was Bougainvillea).  It is so lightweight you can't even feel it on your shoulder.  It also holds more than my Chanel mini's.  I take it for long walks on the beach, errands, dinner, you name it.


You won't stop with two


----------



## Dextersmom

leuleu said:


> You won't stop with two


Of course you hit the nail on the head with your comment....as I am already thinking of adding another color.


----------



## leuleu

Dextersmom said:


> Of course you hit the nail on the head with your comment....as I am already thinking of adding another color.


Who could blame you ? Not I )
Which one are you thinking about ?


----------



## Dextersmom

leuleu said:


> Who could blame you ? Not I )
> Which one are you thinking about ?


I am thinking of noir or blue nuit to round things out and have one neutral.


----------



## leuleu

Dextersmom said:


> I am thinking of noir or blue nuit to round things out and have one neutral.


Noir is in epsom soft. I wouldn't.
I have the bleu nuit with cavalcadour (blue, orange and yellow) strap : TOP !


----------



## Dextersmom

leuleu said:


> Noir is in epsom soft. I wouldn't.
> I have the bleu nuit with cavalcadour (blue, orange and yellow) strap : TOP !


Thank you for your advice.  Both of mine (as well as my two PM's) are in clemence, so this is the only H leather I am familiar with.  Your bleu nuit sounds beautiful.


----------



## leuleu

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for your advice.  Both of mine (as well as my two PM's) are in clemence, so this is the only H leather I am familiar with.  Your bleu nuit sounds beautiful.


It is  I'll send you a picture tomorrow.


----------



## bobkat1991

Please excuse the background.  My husband "planted" the gas can, but it hasn't put out any flowers just yet.  [emoji6]


----------



## dragonette

We are in Italy!


----------



## cafecreme15

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3862196
> View attachment 3862197
> View attachment 3862199
> View attachment 3862200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in Italy!


Dying over the room in the first picture!! So sun-drenched and idyllic. I'm planning a trip to Italy for the summer; would you mind sharing what city and hotel this is? (Feel free to PM if you don't want to post it publicly!) I hope you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## jbarks

The bag is part of the family too.


----------



## MotoChiq

estallal said:


> It's my everyday bag. I have an one year old. I put my wallet and keys and sunglasses in the TPM so I can chase him around without leaving the important stuff. All the other stuff ( water, wipes, diaper...etc ) are in a backpack that I often leave around with the stroller.





Dextersmom said:


> I LOVE it!! It is my 2nd one (my first was Bougainvillea).  It is so lightweight you can't even feel it on your shoulder.  It also holds more than my Chanel mini's.  I take it for long walks on the beach, errands, dinner, you name it.



Thanks for letting me know your experiences with the TPM size


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Noir B30


----------



## dragonette

cafecreme15 said:


> Dying over the room in the first picture!! So sun-drenched and idyllic. I'm planning a trip to Italy for the summer; would you mind sharing what city and hotel this is? (Feel free to PM if you don't want to post it publicly!) I hope you are having a wonderful time.


Thank you dear! It's Altana Relais in Verona!


----------



## momasaurus

Mother-daughter trip to H today! On the train with Sieste, Dalvy and Trim:


----------



## cafecreme15

momasaurus said:


> Mother-daughter trip to H today! On the train with Sieste, Dalvy and Trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862917


How fun, cant wait to see what you end up bringing home!!


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Mother-daughter trip to H today! On the train with Sieste, Dalvy and Trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862917


Looks like DD is wearing sieste


----------



## Tonimichelle

momasaurus said:


> Mother-daughter trip to H today! On the train with Sieste, Dalvy and Trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862917


That Dalvy is gorgeous


----------



## Rami00

In full Halloween spirit!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3862196
> View attachment 3862197
> View attachment 3862199
> View attachment 3862200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in Italy!


What a nice place to stay on holiday ! You're have to share it when you get back.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> Please excuse the background.  My husband "planted" the gas can, but it hasn't put out any flowers just yet.  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862154


You look so ready for Fall.  That GM matches perfectly with your Pico.


----------



## xiaoxiao

A quick snapshot before my run this morning. Sorry for the lighting in the pix! Thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## Julide

momasaurus said:


> Mother-daughter trip to H today! On the train with Sieste, Dalvy and Trim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862917


This is such a great pic!! Love your trim and dalvy!!


----------



## Chezza25

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3862196
> View attachment 3862197
> View attachment 3862199
> View attachment 3862200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in Italy!



Such beautiful scenic pictures Dragonette! The first one looks like it was a professional who took it! Looks like an editorial piece! Enjoy your vacay! X


----------



## Chezza25

Going Gold today on my way to brunch with mis amigas! Thanks for letting me share! Espero que tengan un buen dia! X


----------



## TankerToad

Etain Bolide 27
Sintra 90cm CW 03


----------



## Dextersmom

Chezza325 said:


> Going Gold today on my way to brunch with mis amigas! Thanks for letting me share! Espero que tengan un buen dia! X
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863172


What a beautiful look!!  Can I tell you how much I love your beautiful lace jacket/kimono?!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Chezza325 said:


> Going Gold today on my way to brunch with mis amigas! Thanks for letting me share! Espero que tengan un buen dia! X
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863172



Everything about this is so gorgeous and elegant!!


----------



## Chezza25

Dextersmom said:


> What a beautiful look!!  Can I tell you how much I love your beautiful lace jacket/kimono?!!



Thanks!  Why of course you can! Grateful for your compliment. I got this kimono from this shop on the link below. 
Have a great day! x
https://www.studiofmexico.com/ropa/ponchos-y-kimonos?O=OrderByReleaseDateDESC


----------



## Chezza25

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Everything about this is so gorgeous and elegant!!



Thanks @Hermes Nuttynut for the kind words! Grateful and humbled! x


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> How fun, cant wait to see what you end up bringing home!!





scarf1 said:


> Looks like DD is wearing sieste





Tonimichelle said:


> That Dalvy is gorgeous





Julide said:


> This is such a great pic!! Love your trim and dalvy!!


. 

Thank you all so much! DD wore Sieste and carried the black trim. I wanted to ask the craftspeople about redoing some of the stitching. 

The Dalvy is maybe my favorite bag! I wore the Canadian anniversary scarf. 

Even though we didn't buy anything, it was a great day, and we met up with a dear tPF friend from out of town.


----------



## 911snowball

TT, that scarf/bolide combo is very good with the simple dress.  I hope you had some important meetings today, you look great!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chezza325 said:


> Thanks!  Why of course you can! Grateful for your compliment. I got this kimono from this shop on the link below.
> Have a great day! x
> https://www.studiofmexico.com/ropa/ponchos-y-kimonos?O=OrderByReleaseDateDESC


Thank you for the link!  How kind you are.  I live in CA and I adore kimonos.  There is a shop here I buy them at called Johhny Was.


----------



## FrenchSandra

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3863175
> 
> Etain Bolide 27
> Sintra 90cm CW 03


So chic TT. So H.


----------



## FrenchSandra

bobkat1991 said:


> Please excuse the background.  My husband "planted" the gas can, but it hasn't put out any flowers just yet.  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862154


Lovely pairing Bobkat. Blue suits you very well.


----------



## DR2014

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3863175
> 
> Etain Bolide 27
> Sintra 90cm CW 03


Fabulous!!


----------



## carlinha

Why yes, I walk my furbaby in a stroller, don’t you? [emoji849][emoji38][emoji12]
Rose Azalée B25 epsom [emoji175]


----------



## momasaurus

carlinha said:


> Why yes, I walk my furbaby in a stroller, don’t you? [emoji849][emoji38][emoji12]
> Rose Azalée B25 epsom [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3863597


What a fun photo!!!


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> TT, that scarf/bolide combo is very good with the simple dress.  I hope you had some important meetings today, you look great!



Thank you
Actually I did-
At an industry conference now[emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad

FrenchSandra said:


> So chic TT. So H.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad

DR2014 said:


> Fabulous!!



Aww thank you- these are my favorite sort of neutrals


----------



## TankerToad

carlinha said:


> Why yes, I walk my furbaby in a stroller, don’t you? [emoji849][emoji38][emoji12]
> Rose Azalée B25 epsom [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3863597



How wonderful is this ?
Love your new pink bag [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

momasaurus said:


> What a fun photo!!!


thank you, i love how it turned out!



TankerToad said:


> How wonderful is this ?
> Love your new pink bag [emoji173]️


thank you sweetie!  and you are the picture of elegance as always!!


----------



## hclubfan

carlinha said:


> Why yes, I walk my furbaby in a stroller, don’t you? [emoji849][emoji38][emoji12]
> Rose Azalée B25 epsom [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3863597


I love that the edge of the stroller matches your birkin and your shoes!!


----------



## cafecreme15

carlinha said:


> Why yes, I walk my furbaby in a stroller, don’t you? [emoji849][emoji38][emoji12]
> Rose Azalée B25 epsom [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3863597



This is amazing! [emoji23] so funny and fabulous


----------



## odette57

carlinha said:


> Why yes, I walk my furbaby in a stroller, don’t you? [emoji849][emoji38][emoji12]
> Rose Azalée B25 epsom [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3863597



I love this!  I would walk my baby in a stroller too but he's too big! 
Love your pink baby B!


----------



## Chezza25

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you for the link!  How kind you are.  I live in CA and I adore kimonos.  There is a shop here I buy them at called Johhny Was.



Yeah they are a stylish cover up for a lightly chilly weather or when you are in the mall . Love them too! Thanks for the tip! I´ll take note of that and hope to pass by that store when I visit Cali! Que tengan un buen dia! x


----------



## Chezza25

carlinha said:


> Why yes, I walk my furbaby in a stroller, don’t you? [emoji849][emoji38][emoji12]
> Rose Azalée B25 epsom [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3863597



That is adorable!


----------



## carlinha

hclubfan said:


> I love that the edge of the stroller matches your birkin and your shoes!!


hahahaha i didn't even see that!  thank you!



cafecreme15 said:


> This is amazing! [emoji23] so funny and fabulous


LOL thank you!  i love how the pic turned out 



odette57 said:


> I love this!  I would walk my baby in a stroller too but he's too big!
> Love your pink baby B!


hahahaha yes size matters unfortunately in this case!  thank you!



Chezza325 said:


> That is adorable!


thank you!


----------



## werner

What a great idea for a white dog, Carlinha...it's a must for us urban dwellers....You captured your baby beautifully


----------



## carlinha

werner said:


> What a great idea for a white dog, Carlinha...it's a must for us urban dwellers....You captured your baby beautifully



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Happy Halloween weekend everyone!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with Mr B40...

Just realised my Rodeo and Paddock have a similar colourway of Orange Poppy and Bleu Saint-Cyr/Azur...


----------



## runner1234

So this is my very first “in action” post on the hermes board and I’m not sure if this counts because the bracelet is not yet mine  I was placing a special order today in the hermes boutique and my lovely SA surprised me with this gorgeous Kelly Cut in vert vertigo.. Of course I had to stroll over to Van Cleef afterwards and as I suspected the malachite Alhambra bracelet is a perfect match. However I had to add it to my wishlist because I’m supposed to be on ban island Will have to wait for Christmas


----------



## carlinha

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with Mr B40...
> 
> Just realised my Rodeo and Paddock have a similar colourway of Orange Poppy and Bleu Saint-Cyr/Azur...
> 
> View attachment 3864661
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864662
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864663



beautiful bag!!  love the charms!



runner1234 said:


> So this is my very first “in action” post on the hermes board and I’m not sure if this counts because the bracelet is not yet mine  I was placing a special order today in the hermes boutique and my lovely SA surprised me with this gorgeous Kelly Cut in vert vertigo.. Of course I had to stroll over to Van Cleef afterwards and as I suspected the malachite Alhambra bracelet is a perfect match. However I had to add it to my wishlist because I’m supposed to be on ban island Will have to wait for Christmas



it's absolutely perfect and i hope you get the bracelet!!!


----------



## maplemoose

Sorry no pictures but had an interesting/shocking/not so pleasant experience today. I was at LV store picking a gift for my sister and left my BBB on the counter. A couple walked by and stopped to touch it. I waited patiently when they whispered hermes bag. And then what happened shocked me. She opened the bag and put her hands inside. I had to say ‘it is my bag’ and took the BBB from her. Of course she was quite unhappy and I simply couldn’t respond ATM. The SA and I stared at each other and stayed frozen for a few seconds. This has never happened before. Oh well next time my reflexes may be better


----------



## carlinha

maplemoose said:


> Sorry no pictures but had an interesting/shocking/not so pleasant experience today. I was at LV store picking a gift for my sister and left my BBB on the counter. A couple walked by and stopped to touch it. I waited patiently when they whispered hermes bag. And then what happened shocked me. She opened the bag and put her hands inside. I had to say ‘it is my bag’ and took the BBB from her. Of course she was quite unhappy and I simply couldn’t respond ATM. The SA and I stared at each other and stayed frozen for a few seconds. This has never happened before. Oh well next time my reflexes may be better


OMG!  Did she think it was for sale?!  Why was she unhappy, she should have been crazy apologetic!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maplemoose

That would be logical to me as well. I think her reaction did contribute to our slow reactions. Perhaps she took my initial silence as a OK to continue exploring the BBB. I would be ok to even let her try it till she took the liberty to go through the bag. Anyway the whole thing was weird.


----------



## maplemoose

Do appreciate the opportunity to rant. TPFers are the best ! Thank you !


----------



## 911snowball

Runner, you simply must get the VCA bracelet when you can . It is just divine with your new Kelly Cut!


----------



## birkin10600

Heure H watch in action with Van Cleef Arpels onyx.


----------



## allyrae

My first Constance 24, in rose azalee [emoji7] Brought her out for the first time for my daughter’s birthday celebration [emoji173]️


----------



## Rami00

maplemoose said:


> Sorry no pictures but had an interesting/shocking/not so pleasant experience today. I was at LV store picking a gift for my sister and left my BBB on the counter. A couple walked by and stopped to touch it. I waited patiently when they whispered hermes bag. And then what happened shocked me. She opened the bag and put her hands inside. I had to say ‘it is my bag’ and took the BBB from her. Of course she was quite unhappy and I simply couldn’t respond ATM. The SA and I stared at each other and stayed frozen for a few seconds. This has never happened before. Oh well next time my reflexes may be better


Wow that is another level of rudeness. Who goes inside someone else' bag, ugh. People are unbelievable. I got offer for my RC B30 by a couple at the Cartier boutique while I was trying jewelry, so I totally get the slow reaction....


----------



## Nankali

carlinha said:


> Why yes, I walk my furbaby in a stroller, don’t you? [emoji849][emoji38][emoji12]
> Rose Azalée B25 epsom [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3863597



What a lovely fun picture! Dear Carlinha, I want to use this opportunity to say that I have always very much admired your style and H collection. I can't wear bright colors so well (also bc of our cold climate) and I envy you how fabulously and elegantly you wear them. You can wear any bright and mix them anyway you want and look STUNNING!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I miss TPF. My time is on IG lately but I do miss this tread so much. Here is a small contribution from moi. Wishing everyone a wonderful Sunday


----------



## periogirl28

maplemoose said:


> Sorry no pictures but had an interesting/shocking/not so pleasant experience today. I was at LV store picking a gift for my sister and left my BBB on the counter. A couple walked by and stopped to touch it. I waited patiently when they whispered hermes bag. And then what happened shocked me. She opened the bag and put her hands inside. I had to say ‘it is my bag’ and took the BBB from her. Of course she was quite unhappy and I simply couldn’t respond ATM. The SA and I stared at each other and stayed frozen for a few seconds. This has never happened before. Oh well next time my reflexes may be better



Unhappy? Gosh the cheek of it!


----------



## DreamingPink

Sarah_sarah said:


> I miss TPF. My time is on IG lately but I do miss this tread so much. Here is a small contribution from moi. Wishing everyone a wonderful Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865646



Your birdie K is breathtaking! May I ask what color? Iris or bleu de malte?


----------



## DreamingPink

Miss Kelly on vacation in Hawaii!


----------



## Chezza25

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween weekend everyone!



That´s a very creative picture Rami! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Chezza25

runner1234 said:


> So this is my very first “in action” post on the hermes board and I’m not sure if this counts because the bracelet is not yet mine  I was placing a special order today in the hermes boutique and my lovely SA surprised me with this gorgeous Kelly Cut in vert vertigo.. Of course I had to stroll over to Van Cleef afterwards and as I suspected the malachite Alhambra bracelet is a perfect match. However I had to add it to my wishlist because I’m supposed to be on ban island Will have to wait for Christmas



Gorgeous clutch and I am eyeing your arm candy! Such a beautiful bracelet! x


----------



## DR2014

MiniNavy said:


> View attachment 3865909
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly on vacation in Hawaii!


Beautiful!  What color and leather is it?  Thank you!


----------



## Chezza25

Taken last Saturday before going out on a date with the hubs! Hope you all have a lovely week ahead! This time am wearing all white with my Goldie!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DreamingPink

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!  What color and leather is it?  Thank you!



Thanks! It’s Gris Perle in clemence


----------



## silliex

MiniNavy said:


> Thanks! It’s Gris Perle in clemence


Gorgeous!


----------



## cocomlle

Chezza325 said:


> View attachment 3865988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken last Saturday before going out on a date with the hubs! Hope you all have a lovely week ahead! This time am wearing all white with my Goldie!



Love your Goldie and you look gorgeous with the matching sandals...legs for days! Wish I had stems like that...jelly!


----------



## DR2014

MiniNavy said:


> Thanks! It’s Gris Perle in clemence


It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Rami00

@Chezza325 thank you gorgeous!
You look smashing in your pic, white and goldie is my favorite combo.


----------



## Chezza25

cocomlle said:


> Love your Goldie and you look gorgeous with the matching sandals...legs for days! Wish I had stems like that...jelly!



Aww thanks for the kind compliment @cocomile! This warms my heart!


----------



## Chezza25

Rami00 said:


> @Chezza325 thank you gorgeous!
> You look smashing in your pic, white and goldie is my favorite combo.


 
Thanks my Goldie sister @Rami00! Yes its a great combo. I like the contrasting colors! Have a great day! x


----------



## 911snowball




----------



## LQYB

carlinha said:


> Why yes, I walk my furbaby in a stroller, don’t you? [emoji849][emoji38][emoji12]
> Rose Azalée B25 epsom [emoji175]
> 
> View attachment 3863597


love this! beautiful


----------



## LQYB

Haven't been on TF for a while hope all is well and enjoy Hs
throwback this year at French Open


----------



## Gina123

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3863175
> 
> Etain Bolide 27
> Sintra 90cm CW 03



Dear TT, 
You are elegant and gorgeous as always!
[emoji8]


----------



## thyme

LQYB said:


> Haven't been on TF for a while hope all is well and enjoy Hs
> throwback this year at French Open



*LQYB*, indeed long time no see. good to see you back  i remember that walk to and from the courts!


----------



## Hermezzy

Chezza325 said:


> View attachment 3865988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken last Saturday before going out on a date with the hubs! Hope you all have a lovely week ahead! This time am wearing all white with my Goldie!


So chic...


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> Noir B30


This is the most elegant photo!!


----------



## toiletduck

Lunching with Ms Toffee K25 and DH today!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MiniNavy said:


> Your birdie K is breathtaking! May I ask what color? Iris or bleu de malte?



Thanks dear. It's cobalt. A perfect chameleon IMO.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Fell in love with ghillies birkin  Lucky to play around with my friends ghillies birkin!!! High tea day with Another H lover.


----------



## LQYB

chincac said:


> *LQYB*, indeed long time no see. good to see you back  i remember that walk to and from the courts!


----------



## LQYB

chincac said:


> *LQYB*, indeed long time no see. good to see you back  i remember that walk to and from the courts!


Thanks chincac, my favorite tennis event and the walk not too bad . great people watching at French Open


----------



## LQYB

Thanks for all the likes
good morning !


----------



## dragonette

In Paris for a solo shopping trip!


----------



## luvlux64

My Bleu Zanzibar Mini Evie H(alloween) bag spill  
Happy H to all


----------



## thyme

LQYB said:


> Thanks chincac, my favorite tennis event and the walk not too bad . great people watching at French Open



my favourite tennis event too! agree re people watching. and i do spot quite a few H wildlife sightings here..not just bags, but scarves and accessories. it is paris after all..


----------



## am2022

I’m obsessing with bold lip colors right now after many years of nudes and since trusty miss raisin lindy is in the background...let’s share Lancôme !!!


----------



## am2022

This one is mac - rebel !
Thanks for joining me in my midlife crisis ... bold colored lipsticks seem to help!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LQYB said:


> View attachment 3866573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been on TF for a while hope all is well and enjoy Hs
> throwback this year at French Open


OMG !! LQYB, it has been a long time no see.  You rocked that B35 and so glad that you came back.  Don't be a stranger.  We miss you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

amacasa said:


> This one is mac - rebel !
> Thanks for joining me in my midlife crisis ... bold colored lipsticks seem to help!!!


Bold is in !! Don't be shy !! and your lovely Lindy is a great neutral.


----------



## okiern1981

Casual Wednesday with UV B35


----------



## Stansy

cafecreme15 said:


> *Dying over the room in the first picture!! So sun-drenched and idyllic*. I'm planning a trip to Italy for the summer; would you mind sharing what city and hotel this is? (Feel free to PM if you don't want to post it publicly!) I hope you are having a wonderful time.


you and me both!!


----------



## leuleu

amacasa said:


> This one is mac - rebel !
> Thanks for joining me in my midlife crisis ... bold colored lipsticks seem to help!!!


You don't have any wrinkle. Midlife ?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LQYB

chincac said:


> my favourite tennis event too! agree re people watching. and i do spot quite a few H wildlife sightings here..not just bags, but scarves and accessories. it is paris after all..


yes. I spotted a few bags ( of course I am obsessed ) and had a series  " report " on my wechat of French Open , how nicely people dressed there 
love Wimbledon as well


----------



## LQYB

chkpfbeliever said:


> OMG !! LQYB, it has been a long time no see.  You rocked that B35 and so glad that you came back.  Don't be a stranger.  We miss you.


Hi there sweetie  thank you ! ! will post more offen


----------



## LQYB

A scary night , Halloween


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LQYB said:


> A scary night , Halloween


Pretty !!


----------



## Chezza25

Hermezzy said:


> So chic...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Chezza25

LQYB said:


> View attachment 3866573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been on TF for a while hope all is well and enjoy Hs
> throwback this year at French Open



Love your Gucci top! It matches your beautiful B! Is it rouge casaque? Would love to have this color too on a Kelly! Someday... x


----------



## pursenbootz

My left over Halloween candy staging spot


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## juzluvpink

Not yet in action. My Origan Jige with my simple accessories for tomorrow’s company dinner and dance.


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3868406


LOVE your colors!!  The blue on your Trim is heavenly!


----------



## Julide

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3868796
> 
> Not yet in action. My Origan Jige with my simple accessories for tomorrow’s company dinner and dance.


What colour is this? Very nice!


----------



## nana9026

amacasa said:


> This one is mac - rebel !
> Thanks for joining me in my midlife crisis ... bold colored lipsticks seem to help!!!



You look fabulous , what midlife crisis? Enjoy your pretty H bags in good health!


----------



## okiern1981

lunch with the MoMo


----------



## am2022

This speaks to me dear... have a company lunch this weekend and will also pair jige with my Chanel faux pearl necklace !!!



juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3868796
> 
> Not yet in action. My Origan Jige with my simple accessories for tomorrow’s company dinner and dance.


----------



## Tonimichelle

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3869000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch with the MoMo


Your dog, your Birkin and what appears to be cheesy chips... Lunch doesn't get better than this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## am2022

Thanks dear! Hope Seattle rain is not that bad yet!


chkpfbeliever said:


> Bold is in !! Don't be shy !! and your lovely Lindy is a great neutral.


Oh leuleu, they're there believe me...  


leuleu said:


> You don't have any wrinkle. Midlife ?


nana - thanks ... been raising kids for 20 years now.. it doesn't get easier... I also started painting my nails nowadays.. can you believe that bare nails for 45 years ?? haha... sometimes crisis will bring out the best in us, no?


nana9026 said:


> You look fabulous , what midlife crisis? Enjoy your pretty H bags in good health!


----------



## dragonette

Made brekkie today


----------



## luckylove

dragonette said:


> Made brekkie today
> 
> View attachment 3869038



Love this! I am missing Paris so much! Your breakfast looks delicious! Enjoy!


----------



## Lawmomof5

Red Kelly with my rocket chanel pin!


----------



## LQYB

Chezza325 said:


> Love your Gucci top! It matches your beautiful B! Is it rouge casaque? Would love to have this color too on a Kelly! Someday... x


thank you ! yes it's rouge casaque. one of the best red from H. i have one 35 kelly in the same color as well. nothing beat a red kelly. good luck and hope one comes your way soon


----------



## LQYB

Thanks for all the likes !
Throw back , walking in the streets of London. miss London


----------



## lanit

LQYB said:


> Hi there sweetie  thank you ! ! will post more offen


Omg LQYB, so amazing t9 see your post!, hugs! XoxL.


----------



## lanit

LQYB said:


> View attachment 3866573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been on TF for a while hope all is well and enjoy Hs
> throwback this year at French Open


You look fabulous dear!


----------



## Chezza25

LQYB said:


> thank you ! yes it's rouge casaque. one of the best red from H. i have one 35 kelly in the same color as well. nothing beat a red kelly. good luck and hope one comes your way soon



Yes, I agree Rouge C is the best! Liking your orange Kelly too on your latest post. x


----------



## LQYB

lanit said:


> Omg LQYB, so amazing t9 see your post!, hugs! XoxL.


Thank you so much Lanit ! hope all is well


----------



## LQYB

Chezza325 said:


> Yes, I agree Rouge C is the best! Liking your orange Kelly too on your latest post. x


thank you dear !


----------



## bobkat1991

seasounds said:


> LOVE your colors!!  The blue on your Trim is heavenly!


I love Torquoise, myself........


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermès x VCA in action today with a favorite dress...


----------



## Berliner Cat

Hallo! I enjoy seeing your action pictures here very much. I'm still a beginner and It's my first time to upload a photo. Today I'm traveling with my Barenia Halzan. The scholder strap is very helpful to carry my suitcase and coffee together  She is sitting next to me. Love her very much!!


----------



## LQYB

Thanks for all the likes !
 A warmer day in the garden , the hunter boots , no problem with rain or snow or muddy ground ! long live the hunter boots


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chezza25

Feliz dias de muertos desde a México! It’s the Halloween holiday weekend here! Buen fin semana a todos!  
#happyhalloween


----------



## DreamingPink

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks dear. It's cobalt. A perfect chameleon IMO.



Yes it is such a rare gem


----------



## Notorious Pink

Chezza325 said:


> Feliz dias de muertos desde a México! It’s the Halloween holiday weekend here! Buen fin semana a todos!
> #happyhalloween
> 
> View attachment 3869942



This is gorgeous!!! What color is it?


----------



## Chezza25

BBC said:


> This is gorgeous!!! What color is it?



Gracias @BBC! It’s Bleu Atoll! My fave color!


----------



## dragonette

Chezza325 said:


> Feliz dias de muertos desde a México! It’s the Halloween holiday weekend here! Buen fin semana a todos!
> #happyhalloween
> 
> View attachment 3869942


OMG this is just perfect! Pastel heaven!


----------



## dragonette

Today I moved from Champs Elysees area to Monmartre


----------



## juzluvpink

Julide said:


> What colour is this? Very nice!



It’s Origan (or Oregano)? Need to check the receipt. Lol. Quite an elusive H color I must say.


----------



## Nanami_S.

At Hermés PUNK exhibit tonight.


----------



## leuleu

Nanami_S. said:


> At Hermés PUNK exhibit tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3870392


So pretty !
I like your nails matching the bag


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Well, it's a travel bag!


----------



## Cherrypye

Chezza325 said:


> Feliz dias de muertos desde a México! It’s the Halloween holiday weekend here! Buen fin semana a todos!
> #happyhalloween
> 
> View attachment 3869942



Such a nice color!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

CenterStageBLN said:


> Well, it's a travel bag!


Stunning.  True art, captured in color.


----------



## Rami00

Action shot from yesterday!


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Attended a summer wedding! Where did summer go


Ooohhhh rami are you wearing an Indian outfit? Would have loved to see a full shot, I can just imagine how stunning you would look ❤️


----------



## Meowwu

My kitty in action lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

March786 said:


> Ooohhhh rami are you wearing an Indian outfit? Would have loved to see a full shot, I can just imagine how stunning you would look ❤️


Thank you! I posted the whole outfit in my IG story and now that I think of it... should have saved it... sigh


----------



## LQYB

Thanks all !
My heart itching for reds and London at this moment 
The year at Wimbledon ( 2014 ) , before leave my hotel I used these beautiful flower display as my background , love this hotel ! always


----------



## Hermezzy

LQYB said:


> Thanks all !
> My heart itching for reds and London at this moment
> The year at Wimbledon ( 2014 ) , before leave my hotel I used these beautiful flower display as my background , love this hotel ! always


It's all wonderful, but the hat, to me, is the piece de resistance and truly made me smile.  What a beautiful visual memory! Thank you for this!


----------



## LQYB

Hermezzy said:


> It's all wonderful, but the hat, to me, is the piece de resistance and truly made me smile.  What a beautiful visual memory! Thank you for this!


Oh thank you !  Hermezzy...


----------



## catsinthebag

LQYB said:


> Thanks all !
> My heart itching for reds and London at this moment
> The year at Wimbledon ( 2014 ) , before leave my hotel I used these beautiful flower display as my background , love this hotel ! always



I love this picture! Could you please share the specs of that wonderful Kelly?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

The Savana Dance shawl, going to family dinner and visiting the graveyard - Swedish tradition for All Saints Holiday (weekend) ; the days of the year when our dead relatives and friends come to visit us at night as ghosts. I think maybe the same holiday turned to Halloween when people emigrated to America? It's about ghosts too[emoji6] - but much less festive, it's actually quite strict here..[emoji5]


----------



## susan08

Meowwu said:


> My kitty in action lol
> 
> View attachment 3871015



For the first 3 seconds, I thought it was a real kitty with a H bracelet until I saw the strap on the kitty!!


----------



## Meowwu

susan08 said:


> For the first 3 seconds, I thought it was a real kitty with a H bracelet until I saw the strap on the kitty!!


Hee....


----------



## LQYB

catsinthebag said:


> I love this picture! Could you please share the specs of that wonderful Kelly?


Hi there , thank you !
This is a Kelly Arlequin , Orange_etain-sanguie-bleu hydra-bleu-gold
Here is another picture I took a few years back , orange in the front.


----------



## LQYB

sorry here is the picture


----------



## LQYB

I may as well post a few more "evening" H bag pics 
Fuchsia lizard mini ( an oldie but goodie , like to use it with floral dresses ) 
Shinny croc black KP. pair with a long dress 
Thanks for all the likes and thanks for letting me share !


----------



## Pinkie*

papilloncristal said:


> I’m falling in love with my b25 rose azalee
> 
> View attachment 3845840


Beutiful


----------



## Pinkie*

LQYB said:


> Thanks all !
> My heart itching for reds and London at this moment
> The year at Wimbledon ( 2014 ) , before leave my hotel I used these beautiful flower display as my background , love this hotel ! always


Wooow


----------



## Pinkie*

Rami00 said:


> Action shot from yesterday!


Wonderful bags and Rings


----------



## Pinkie*

LQYB said:


> Thanks for all the likes !
> Throw back , walking in the streets of London. miss London


I need to run away from this thread. So Many Fab bags and outfits


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Pinkie* Thank you! This thread is super enabling, isn't it?


----------



## Pinkie*

Rami00 said:


> Pinkie* Thank you! This thread is super enabling, isn't it?


I just saw your blue Chanel


----------



## Rami00

taken from my IG


----------



## Chezza25

dragonette said:


> OMG this is just perfect! Pastel heaven!



Gracias @dragonette and congratulations on your Orange boxes haul! Have you posted a reveal? What did you get?


----------



## Chezza25

Cherrypye said:


> Such a nice color!!!



Gracias @Cherrypye! It´s my fave color!


----------



## Chezza25

Last weekend in Campeche! Have a good week ahead chicas! x


----------



## Nanami_S.

Action from this past weekend. 
Parures de Samourais scarf, Pico 18 w/ RA Malachite Rodeo Horse, H Apple Watch, and my new seasonal indulgence “Neo Low Boots”. They are super comfy!!


----------



## glam_reaper

Nanami_S. said:


> Action from this past weekend.
> Parures de Samourais scarf, Pico 18 w/ RA Malachite Rodeo Horse, H Apple Watch, and my new seasonal indulgence “Neo Low Boots”. They are super comfy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872821



Love your look! Gorgeous pico


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LQYB said:


> Thanks all !
> My heart itching for reds and London at this moment
> The year at Wimbledon ( 2014 ) , before leave my hotel I used these beautiful flower display as my background , love this hotel ! always


That beautiful Kelly !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LQYB said:


> I may as well post a few more "evening" H bag pics
> Fuchsia lizard mini ( an oldie but goodie , like to use it with floral dresses )
> Shinny croc black KP. pair with a long dress
> Thanks for all the likes and thanks for letting me share !


So happy that you're letting us drool on your collection !!  It has been so long................


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chezza325 said:


> Feliz dias de muertos desde a México! It’s the Halloween holiday weekend here! Buen fin semana a todos!
> #happyhalloween
> 
> View attachment 3869942


Everything is so pretty in this photo !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Meowwu said:


> My kitty in action lol
> 
> View attachment 3871015


Great shot !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LQYB said:


> Thanks for all the likes !
> A warmer day in the garden , the hunter boots , no problem with rain or snow or muddy ground ! long live the hunter boots


Yes, those Hunter boots at a great price too.  Wish that they can reissue them again.


----------



## dragonette

Chezza325 said:


> Gracias @dragonette and congratulations on your Orange boxes haul! Have you posted a reveal? What did you get?



Thank you dear! I got a few small things... Have not revealed yet. Still need to do the unboxing!


----------



## LQYB

chkpfbeliever said:


> So happy that you're letting us drool on your collection !!  It has been so long................


Thank you so much Chkpfbeliever , big hug !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LQYB

Thanks all for the likes ! 
This time , it's Barenia B 35's turn to travel , she likes the smell of the ocean ( throw back )


----------



## Meowwu

Wearing Kelly dog extreme for the first time (the plastic is still on ) with my very loud snake print Equipment sweater. 


Swift leather, Bleu Saphir, phw 
I am not sure if it’s swift leather but it feels looser than Epsom leather. Does anyone find that the metal part tends to lean to the side?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Meowwu said:


> Wearing Kelly dog extreme for the first time (the plastic is still on ) with my very loud snake print Equipment sweater.
> View attachment 3874210
> 
> Swift leather, Bleu Saphir, phw
> I am not sure if it’s swift leather but it feels looser than Epsom leather. Does anyone find that the metal part tends to lean to the side?



We are twins and I love this bracelet, I find the metal falls to the side unless you make the bracelet quite tight.  I tend to prefer it a bit loose.


----------



## dragonette

More noir B adventures in Paris!


----------



## Chezza25

chkpfbeliever said:


> Everything is so pretty in this photo !!



Thanks @chkpfbeliever! I think it´s pretty obvious in this photo that I have a penchant for turquoise blue!


----------



## Chezza25

LQYB said:


> Thanks all !
> My heart itching for reds and London at this moment
> The year at Wimbledon ( 2014 ) , before leave my hotel I used these beautiful flower display as my background , love this hotel ! always



So stylish!


----------



## Meowwu

Mrs.Z said:


> We are twins and I love this bracelet, I find the metal falls to the side unless you make the bracelet quite tight.  I tend to prefer it a bit loose.


Lol good to know that I am not the only one.


----------



## Chezza25

LQYB said:


> I may as well post a few more "evening" H bag pics
> Fuchsia lizard mini ( an oldie but goodie , like to use it with floral dresses )
> Shinny croc black KP. pair with a long dress
> Thanks for all the likes and thanks for letting me share !



In love with your long sleeved floral maxi! Where from if you don´t mind? This is something I would wear too! Your ensembles are chic! And of course the matching bags! x


----------



## Chezza25

Pinkie* said:


> I need to run away from this thread. So Many Fab bags and outfits



Totally agree this is one of the few threads I follow in the forum! I enjoy seeing all posts from our stylish TPF´ers x


----------



## Chezza25

dragonette said:


> Thank you dear! I got a few small things... Have not revealed yet. Still need to do the unboxing!



Looking forward and enjoy your trip! x


----------



## Chezza25

LQYB said:


> Thanks all for the likes !
> This time , it's Barenia B 35's turn to travel , she likes the smell of the ocean ( throw back )



Beautiful color! I love Barenia! x


----------



## Chezza25

dragonette said:


> More noir B adventures in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3874401
> View attachment 3874402
> View attachment 3874403



Looking chic! Mmmm Laduree! x


----------



## Chezza25

Once upon a time in Mexico...Throwback pic from last weekend in Campeche.


----------



## seasounds

dragonette said:


> More noir B adventures in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3874401
> View attachment 3874402
> View attachment 3874403


These are my favorite types of action shots - where it's not just H eye candy, but beautiful and inspiring places to visit.  Really shows how H just becomes part of the total package.


----------



## seasounds

Chezza325 said:


> Once upon a time in Mexico...Throwback pic from last weekend in Campeche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874452


Again, wishing I could jet off to this delightful hotel.  H is just part of the story.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LQYB

Chezza325 said:


> In love with your long sleeved floral maxi! Where from if you don´t mind? This is something I would wear too! Your ensembles are chic! And of course the matching bags! x


Thank you so much Chezza325!
I can tell that you love floral dresses just like me. I love dresses! ( i wish i can wear them every single day ) 
This maxi floral dress you like unfortunately is not with me right now , it's at my other place. I remember i bought from Net- A-Porter last year , will give you the brand name when i can , sorry .


----------



## LQYB

Thank you for all the likes ! 
Little Vibrato Picotin got to go out to join a little party a few months back


----------



## prepster

Meowwu said:


> Wearing Kelly dog extreme for the first time (the plastic is still on ) with my very loud snake print Equipment sweater.
> View attachment 3874210
> 
> Swift leather, Bleu Saphir, phw
> I am not sure if it’s swift leather but it feels looser than Epsom leather. Does anyone find that the metal part tends to lean to the side?



Great look!


----------



## prepster

LQYB said:


> Thank you for all the likes !
> Little Vibrato Picotin got to go out to join a little party a few months back



You too!  You look fab!


----------



## dragonette

Chezza325 said:


> Looking chic! Mmmm Laduree! x



Thank you dear! xx



seasounds said:


> These are my favorite types of action shots - where it's not just H eye candy, but beautiful and inspiring places to visit.  Really shows how H just becomes part of the total package.



You made my day! Thank you! xx


----------



## betty_boop

dragonette said:


> More noir B adventures in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3874401
> View attachment 3874402
> View attachment 3874403



Beautiful pics.. just curious, how u take these pics when u travel alone? 

I also thought of going Paris solo next trip to try to purchase a B/K/L next year., would 5 days in Paris be enough? Thanks..


----------



## ehy12

Celebrating wedding anniversary. Argile Jige and VCA always a easy date night option!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> View attachment 3875043
> 
> Celebrating wedding anniversary. Argile Jige and VCA always a easy date night option!



Congrats on a special anniversary! You can never go wrong with a black outfit combined with Hermès & VCA. You look great dear ehy [emoji3]


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Congrats on a special anniversary! You can never go wrong with a black outfit combined with Hermès & VCA. You look great dear ehy [emoji3]


Thank you serva1!!


----------



## dragonette

betty_boop said:


> Beautiful pics.. just curious, how u take these pics when u travel alone?
> 
> I also thought of going Paris solo next trip to try to purchase a B/K/L next year., would 5 days in Paris be enough? Thanks..


These were taken by friends but I sometimes use tripod and timer when indoors. 

It's hard to say if 5 days is enough. Some ppl get it in one day, some leave without any bag!


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## Chezza25

seasounds said:


> Again, wishing I could jet off to this delightful hotel.  H is just part of the story.



Gracias! Well in case you do, this place is called Hotel Socaire its beautiful and its got a rustic charm. Just wanted to share the beautiful poolside too.


----------



## atelierforward

dragonette said:


> More noir B adventures in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3874401
> View attachment 3874402
> View attachment 3874403


All three of these photos are perfection.  Outfit, Birkin, and amazing Paris scenery.


----------



## FrenchSandra

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3875361


What a beautiful CW of Tohu Bohu twilly Bobkat. You are the turquoise queen. This color gives me joy and energy, I love it. Positive vibes.


----------



## Dextersmom

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3875361


Beautiful!! I love the color of your bag and the contrast with your shoes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## birkin10600

Kelly watch in action![emoji4]


----------



## seasounds

birkin10600 said:


> Kelly watch in action![emoji4]
> View attachment 3876123


So stunning with your VCA!  Will be gorgeous for holiday parties!


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3875361


Love how your BeHapi compliments your twilly!  You really pulled together a great look!


----------



## Meowwu

My very oxidized farandole necklace and maroon glacé clic h. I take them off when I work (on my computer).... sometimes I wonder why I even bother wearing them to work. Lol 

Do you take off your bracelets when you’re typing for fear of scratching your h goodies?


----------



## crisbac

Meowwu said:


> My very oxidized farandole necklace and maroon glacé clic h. I take them off when I work (on my computer).... sometimes I wonder why I even bother wearing them to work. Lol
> 
> Do you take off your bracelets when you’re typing for fear of scratching your h goodies?
> 
> View attachment 3876145


Yes, I do that too, Meowwu!  I take off my watches and bracelets because my favorite mouse pads are made of aluminum.


----------



## Meowwu

crisbac said:


> Yes, I do that too, Meowwu!  I take off my watches and bracelets because my favorite mouse pads are made of aluminum.


Mousepad made of aluminum? I have never seen one before. It sounds so cool!


----------



## cafecreme15

Meowwu said:


> My very oxidized farandole necklace and maroon glacé clic h. I take them off when I work (on my computer).... sometimes I wonder why I even bother wearing them to work. Lol
> 
> Do you take off your bracelets when you’re typing for fear of scratching your h goodies?
> 
> View attachment 3876145



If i did i would never get to wear my H bracelets! Because the clic H bracelets stay right side up, i don’t worry about scratching the metal piece underneath since no one ever sees it. Have you tried basic silver cleaner on the Farandole? (Assuming you want to get rid of the oxidized look, that is)


----------



## LQYB

London calling ? is this time of the year again ! 
with my violet tadelakt 35 kelly (PH)at O2 London 2 years back


----------



## bobkat1991

FrenchSandra said:


> What a beautiful CW of Tohu Bohu twilly Bobkat. You are the turquoise queen. This color gives me joy and energy, I love it. Positive vibes.


Thank you, FrenchSandra!  I love turquoise (and orange, too!).



Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!! I love the color of your bag and the contrast with your shoes!


Thank you, Dextersmom!  I was actually wondering if my shoes looked dorky, and here you gave them a compliment.



seasounds said:


> Love how your BeHapi compliments your twilly!  You really pulled together a great look!


Thank you, seasounds!  I certainly try to make myself fit for public consumption when I go out.


----------



## Meowwu

cafecreme15 said:


> If i did i would never get to wear my H bracelets! Because the clic H bracelets stay right side up, i don’t worry about scratching the metal piece underneath since no one ever sees it. Have you tried basic silver cleaner on the Farandole? (Assuming you want to get rid of the oxidized look, that is)


Hee yeah. Lol I wear my h and other goodies but take them off just in case. (I am also worried about scratching my precious laptop.) 

I have tried wiping the silver necklace (or my h bracelet) with silver clearner. I haven’t quite decided if I like the oxidization on h silver. Unlike Tiffany silver, h silver oxidizes into a slightly brownish hue whereas Tiffany silver is grey/dark hues (which I kept).


----------



## cafecreme15

Meowwu said:


> Hee yeah. Lol I wear my h and other goodies but take them off just in case. (I am also worried about scratching my precious laptop.)
> 
> I have tried wiping the silver necklace (or my h bracelet) with silver clearner. I haven’t quite decided if I like the oxidization on h silver. Unlike Tiffany silver, h silver oxidizes into a slightly brownish hue whereas Tiffany silver is grey/dark hues (which I kept).


In case you decide you want to get rid of the tarnish, I would get one of those silver cleaners that allows you to dunk the piece right in the liquid. If you leave it in there for up to a minute, it should be like new when you take it out to rinse it off. I find this is a more effective method of cleaning silver when the tarnish is in those hard to reach crevices at weird angles.


----------



## seasounds

cafecreme15 said:


> In case you decide you want to get rid of the tarnish, I would get one of those silver cleaners that allows you to dunk the piece right in the liquid. If you leave it in there for up to a minute, it should be like new when you take it out to rinse it off. I find this is a more effective method of cleaning silver when the tarnish is in those hard to reach crevices at weird angles.


I've read that these jewelry cleaners can be very aggressive (Tarn-X type).  I'd be hesitant about using these.  Might want to do a bit of research.  Also, you never want to use a dip product if the jewelry includes stones, pearls, etc.


----------



## birkin10600

seasounds said:


> So stunning with your VCA!  Will be gorgeous for holiday parties!


Thank you dear![emoji4]


----------



## Meowwu

cafecreme15 said:


> In case you decide you want to get rid of the tarnish, I would get one of those silver cleaners that allows you to dunk the piece right in the liquid. If you leave it in there for up to a minute, it should be like new when you take it out to rinse it off. I find this is a more effective method of cleaning silver when the tarnish is in those hard to reach crevices at weird angles.


Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## Hermezzy

Chezza325 said:


> Gracias! Well in case you do, this place is called Hotel Socaire its beautiful and its got a rustic charm. Just wanted to share the beautiful poolside too.
> 
> View attachment 3875567


dreamy...like a magical film from another world


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

Hanging out with Kylie today at FSH


----------



## J'adoreHermes

cafecreme15 said:


> In case you decide you want to get rid of the tarnish, I would get one of those silver cleaners that allows you to dunk the piece right in the liquid. If you leave it in there for up to a minute, it should be like new when you take it out to rinse it off. I find this is a more effective method of cleaning silver when the tarnish is in those hard to reach crevices at weird angles.


  I would also recommend that way, as it is how Hermes does it at their boutiques. They use a specific brand, which I can not seem to remember its name, but it is really easy to find. Another option would be to just go to your local boutique and ask for them to clean your farandole, and it comes back looking brand new. This service is free at every store.  On the other hand, he tarnishing on your farandole does look beautiful with your clic clac H as it marries really well with rose gold and marron glace.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Trying out the portrait mode on the iPhone X, using my favorite subject: H bags.


----------



## dollybobo

dragonette said:


> Hanging out with Kylie today at FSH
> 
> View attachment 3876571


Who's Kylie?


----------



## dragonette

dollybobo said:


> Who's Kylie?


Kylie from this thread


----------



## jkhuu623

Baby b in action


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

How nice! TPF does bring like-minded people together .
Ps: 30 looks huge next to a baby B .


dragonette said:


> Kylie from this thread


----------



## dragonette

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> How nice! TPF does bring like-minded people together .
> Ps: 30 looks huge next to a baby B .


Indeed! It's awesome making a new friend this trip, what's more with common H passion! 

It was tricky getting the size difference to show up properly actually! At some angles our Bs looked identical!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

dragonette said:


> Indeed! It's awesome making a new friend this trip, what's more with common H passion!
> 
> It was tricky getting the size difference to show up properly actually! At some angles our Bs looked identical!



So true! About the sizes, it would have made a cool pic if you, or Kylie, took a pic wearing both bags at the same time for the action thread.
Sorry, Back to topic


----------



## juzluvpink

Meowwu said:


> My very oxidized farandole necklace and maroon glacé clic h. I take them off when I work (on my computer).... sometimes I wonder why I even bother wearing them to work. Lol
> 
> Do you take off your bracelets when you’re typing for fear of scratching your h goodies?
> 
> View attachment 3876145



I take out almost all accessories while I’m at work. Lol


----------



## chkpfbeliever

dragonette said:


> Hanging out with Kylie today at FSH
> 
> View attachment 3876571


The pair is too cute !! That probably applies to the owners as well.


----------



## BalLVLover

Meowwu said:


> My very oxidized farandole necklace and maroon glacé clic h. I take them off when I work (on my computer).... sometimes I wonder why I even bother wearing them to work. Lol
> 
> Do you take off your bracelets when you’re typing for fear of scratching your h goodies?
> 
> View attachment 3876145



I do the same thing. I also wonder why I bother wearing them but when I get dressed I just can’t help but add them [emoji6]


----------



## seasounds

Ang-Lin said:


> Trying out the portrait mode on the iPhone X, using my favorite subject: H bags.


I'm really not into charms, but this origami horse head is beautiful!


----------



## dragonette

chkpfbeliever said:


> The pair is too cute !! That probably applies to the owners as well.



Awww! Thank you!


----------



## Ang-Lin

seasounds said:


> I'm really not into charms, but this origami horse head is beautiful!


Ha! Ironically this one was a freebie from a recent Hermes store event! They come in different color and I was lucky (or unlucky?) enough to get the grey. Thank you !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro

Walking the Streets of Barcelona.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Dinner with DH, she got her own seat


----------



## kylie0208

dragonette said:


> Hanging out with Kylie today at FSH
> 
> View attachment 3876571


Yeah! Finally see this lovely pic taken by your awesome camera


----------



## dragonette

kylie0208 said:


> Yeah! Finally see this lovely pic taken by your awesome camera



Yay! Can't wait for our Bs to meet again!


----------



## LQYB

Thank you all for the likes ! 
Blue Pao Constance Elan traveled the most in the past few years. 
The first pic was the hotel closet so you can have a better  look of this very versatile bag


----------



## Hermezzy

LQYB said:


> Thank you all for the likes !
> Blue Pao Constance Elan traveled the most in the past few years.
> The first pic was the hotel closet so you can have a better  look of this very versatile bag


You wear blue paon very well- just a gorgeous bag...


----------



## FrenchSandra

LQYB said:


> Thank you all for the likes !
> Blue Pao Constance Elan traveled the most in the past few years.
> The first pic was the hotel closet so you can have a better  look of this very versatile bag


I dont' know what is the most beautiful, this TDF Bleu paon (one of my favorite H color), your dresses, or you   Thanks LQYB for all these stunning pics.


----------



## thyme

a few action pics from my favourite season of the year! happy Sunday everyone


----------



## danny123

chincac said:


> a few action pics from my favourite season of the year! happy Sunday everyone
> 
> View attachment 3877727
> View attachment 3877728
> View attachment 3877729
> View attachment 3877730


So beautiful... love fall!!!
Very cute evie you have as well


----------



## luckylove

chincac said:


> a few action pics from my favourite season of the year! happy Sunday everyone
> 
> View attachment 3877727
> View attachment 3877728
> View attachment 3877729
> View attachment 3877730



Chinchac, these photos are beautiful!! Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## cafecreme15

chincac said:


> a few action pics from my favourite season of the year! happy Sunday everyone
> 
> View attachment 3877727
> View attachment 3877728
> View attachment 3877729
> View attachment 3877730



Gorgeous in action photos!! And I am so envious that you had autumn in your neck of the woods. We seem to have gone right from summer to winter here.


----------



## dragonette

Yesterday! Moved apartments and hung out at Galeries Lafayette. Hard to see in the last pic but gator CDC is there


----------



## thyme

danny123 said:


> So beautiful... love fall!!!
> Very cute evie you have as well



thank you *danny123  *fall is amazing! 



luckylove said:


> Chinchac, these photos are beautiful!! Thank you for sharing them!



*luckylove*, you are welcome and thank you 



cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous in action photos!! And I am so envious that you had autumn in your neck of the woods. We seem to have gone right from summer to winter here.



thank you *cafecreme15  *it has turned chilly where i am too. keep warm!


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> a few action pics from my favourite season of the year! happy Sunday everyone
> 
> View attachment 3877727
> View attachment 3877728
> View attachment 3877729
> View attachment 3877730



These pics are so dreamy and beautiful. I understand why it’s your favourite season. You look great!


----------



## Serva1

dragonette said:


> Yesterday! Moved apartments and hung out at Galeries Lafayette. Hard to see in the last pic but gator CDC is there
> 
> View attachment 3877899
> View attachment 3877900
> View attachment 3877901
> View attachment 3877902



Lovely pic from the GL, I will be there on Tuesday, cannot wait!!!You look very happy, enjoy your trip to Paris [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pic from the GL, I will be there on Tuesday, cannot wait!!!You look very happy, enjoy your trip to Paris [emoji3]



Aww I'm leaving on Tue! Too bad we can't meet! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Serva1

dragonette said:


> Aww I'm leaving on Tue! Too bad we can't meet! Enjoy your trip!



Thank you dragonette, wishing you a comfortable and safe trip home [emoji3]


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> These pics are so dreamy and beautiful. I understand why it’s your favourite season. You look great!



thank you!


----------



## kylie0208

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> So true! About the sizes, it would have made a cool pic if you, or Kylie, took a pic wearing both bags at the same time for the action thread.
> Sorry, Back to topic


Great suggestion! Next


dragonette said:


> Yay! Can't wait for our Bs to meet again!


100%!!!


----------



## kylie0208

dragonette said:


> Yesterday! Moved apartments and hung out at Galeries Lafayette. Hard to see in the last pic but gator CDC is there
> 
> View attachment 3877899
> View attachment 3877900
> View attachment 3877901
> View attachment 3877902


Rimowa


----------



## Rami00

Yesterday's shannighans


----------



## Rami00

Goldie


----------



## LQYB

chincac said:


> a few action pics from my favourite season of the year! happy Sunday everyone
> 
> View attachment 3877727
> View attachment 3877728
> View attachment 3877729
> View attachment 3877730


So beautiful! love everything, I feel your joy ! thank you chincac !


----------



## LQYB

FrenchSandra said:


> I dont' know what is the most beautiful, this TDF Bleu paon (one of my favorite H color), your dresses, or you   Thanks LQYB for all these stunning pics.


Oh you are too sweet FrenchSandra ! Its my pleasure to share , I enjoy others sharing tremendously !


----------



## LQYB

Thanks to all the likes ! 
last year , my rose dragee (30, swift , phw) had a wonderful trip in Europe .
In Monet's garden , Giverny village , France . late May


----------



## LQYB

error


----------



## LQYB

sorry


----------



## LQYB

reload


----------



## OhManolo

chincac said:


> a few action pics from my favourite season of the year! happy Sunday everyone
> 
> View attachment 3877727
> View attachment 3877728
> View attachment 3877729
> View attachment 3877730



Splendid photos, dear! Love autumn too!


----------



## OhManolo

LQYB said:


> reload



We’ve also been to Giverny— lovely visit. Love all your photos!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> a few action pics from my favourite season of the year! happy Sunday everyone
> 
> View attachment 3877727
> View attachment 3877728
> View attachment 3877729
> View attachment 3877730



Beautiful photos!  Amazing fall colors!  We have been enjoying some color here too.


----------



## cafecreme15

LQYB said:


> reload



You lucky you are to have had the chance to visit Giverny! After spending way too much time staring at Monet’s Japanese Footbridge and Waterlily Pool, I cant wait to go some day!


----------



## seasounds

LQYB said:


> reload


So beautiful! Could be in a travel mag!


----------



## kathydep

Jypsiere 28 Bleu Obscur Sombrero and Noir Epsom combo during our nail spa day with my fam.


----------



## Icyss

Hello Monday[emoji521]


----------



## Melbee

We renewed our vows and my jige made it into one of the picks


----------



## danny123

Melbee said:


> View attachment 3878637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We renewed our vows and my jige made it into one of the picks



You look beautiful, and very nice Jige as well 




Icyss said:


> Hello Monday[emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878635
> View attachment 3878636




Stunning photo!! Such vibrant colours


----------



## Melbee

danny123 said:


> You look beautiful, and very nice Jige as well
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Stunning photo!! Such vibrant colours


----------



## DreamingPink

LQYB said:


> reload



Your birkin is so divine!! May I ask what color it is?


----------



## thyme

LQYB said:


> So beautiful! love everything, I feel your joy ! thank you chincac !



thank you *LQYB *



LQYB said:


> reload



love rose dragee..rarely see this colour in action at all. i need to visit Giverny one day...



OhManolo said:


> Splendid photos, dear! Love autumn too!



thank you *OhManolo *



lulilu said:


> Beautiful photos!  Amazing fall colors!  We have been enjoying some color here too.



thank you *lulilu*


----------



## mcpro

Rainy day in Amalfi Coast , first time using Miss Kelly’s raincoat ...


----------



## ghoztz

Icyss said:


> Hello Monday[emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878635
> View attachment 3878636



this photo makes Fall season more welcoming


----------



## hclubfan

Melbee said:


> View attachment 3878637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We renewed our vows and my jige made it into one of the picks


Congratulations!!!


----------



## 911snowball

Around Thanksgiving each year, I start carrying this bag.  I use this as my daily bag for work from now until March. I have been carrying her faithfully for over a decade.  I wish I could say I coordinate my bag to my outfits every day but in reality, I don't.  I just grab this one. For weekend or evening, I switch but most days I  am rushing so she is always with me.  Not bad for 10 years wouldn't you say?
Been to the spa twice for a touch up.  This bag is a testament to the quality and timelessness of H.  She was purchased to celebrate an accomplishment and has been with me through all the good times and also in a dark spell when my heart was breaking.
 This bag is resilient- just like me.  So, we are here for another year and off we go! 
Does anyone else have a favorite that they depend on?


----------



## hclubfan

911snowball said:


> Around Thanksgiving each year, I start carrying this bag.  I use this as my daily bag for work from now until March. I have been carrying her faithfully for over a decade.  I wish I could say I coordinate my bag to my outfits every day but in reality, I don't.  I just grab this one. For weekend or evening, I switch but most days I  am rushing so she is always with me.  Not bad for 10 years wouldn't you say?
> Been to the spa twice for a touch up.  This bag is a testament to the quality and timelessness of H.  She was purchased to celebrate an accomplishment and has been with me through all the good times and also in a dark spell when my heart was breaking.
> This bag is resilient- just like me.  So, we are here for another year and off we go!
> Does anyone else have a favorite that they depend on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878884


What a sweet story!! I love the message. And your bag looks amazing given its age!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## danny123

911snowball said:


> Around Thanksgiving each year, I start carrying this bag.  I use this as my daily bag for work from now until March. I have been carrying her faithfully for over a decade.  I wish I could say I coordinate my bag to my outfits every day but in reality, I don't.  I just grab this one. For weekend or evening, I switch but most days I  am rushing so she is always with me.  Not bad for 10 years wouldn't you say?
> Been to the spa twice for a touch up.  This bag is a testament to the quality and timelessness of H.  She was purchased to celebrate an accomplishment and has been with me through all the good times and also in a dark spell when my heart was breaking.
> This bag is resilient- just like me.  So, we are here for another year and off we go!
> View attachment 3878884


Love this story. Agreed, the bag looks amazing and perfect for this time of year


----------



## Julide

911snowball said:


> Around Thanksgiving each year, I start carrying this bag.  I use this as my daily bag for work from now until March. I have been carrying her faithfully for over a decade.  I wish I could say I coordinate my bag to my outfits every day but in reality, I don't.  I just grab this one. For weekend or evening, I switch but most days I  am rushing so she is always with me.  Not bad for 10 years wouldn't you say?
> Been to the spa twice for a touch up.  This bag is a testament to the quality and timelessness of H.  She was purchased to celebrate an accomplishment and has been with me through all the good times and also in a dark spell when my heart was breaking.
> This bag is resilient- just like me.  So, we are here for another year and off we go!
> Does anyone else have a favorite that they depend on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878884




What an amazing story!! What a great bag!!


----------



## Melbee

hclubfan said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks, love ❤️


----------



## umlm

at the Office with Hermes agenda, Wallet and bucket bag


----------



## atelierforward

911snowball said:


> Around Thanksgiving each year, I start carrying this bag.  I use this as my daily bag for work from now until March. I have been carrying her faithfully for over a decade.  I wish I could say I coordinate my bag to my outfits every day but in reality, I don't.  I just grab this one. For weekend or evening, I switch but most days I  am rushing so she is always with me.  Not bad for 10 years wouldn't you say?
> Been to the spa twice for a touch up.  This bag is a testament to the quality and timelessness of H.  She was purchased to celebrate an accomplishment and has been with me through all the good times and also in a dark spell when my heart was breaking.
> This bag is resilient- just like me.  So, we are here for another year and off we go!
> Does anyone else have a favorite that they depend on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878884


Beautiful! Is that Rubis? It looks so similar to the Rouge Grenat B I just bought last week. Hope I have a decade (or more) usage from my bag too!


----------



## nuf

For my casual moments


----------



## LQYB

OhManolo said:


> We’ve also been to Giverny— lovely visit. Love all your photos!


Thank you ohManolo ( love your name ) , i want to go back again , in a different season , maybe stay there for a week or so


----------



## LQYB

cafecreme15 said:


> You lucky you are to have had the chance to visit Giverny! After spending way too much time staring at Monet’s Japanese Footbridge and Waterlily Pool, I cant wait to go some day!


Yes i was very lucky ! and I want to go back again. maybe staying at local family style hotel ( saw a few looked really nice ) since it’s an hour and half drive from Paris. the village is very beautiful . some artists live and work there , their art work and blooming flowers made the place very attractive .


----------



## LQYB

seasounds said:


> So beautiful! Could be in a travel mag!


thank you Seasounds ! you are too sweet


----------



## LQYB

MiniNavy said:


> Your birkin is so divine!! May I ask what color it is?


Hi there , the color of my 30 size Birkin is Rose Dragee . an “  older” color. I bought it the year of 2007 I think 
thank you !


----------



## seasounds

nuf said:


> For my casual moments


A beautiful slice of orange heaven.


----------



## ghoztz

nuf said:


> For my casual moments


this photo certainly brightens my day!


----------



## bobkat1991

Tyger Tyger cw 07


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3879763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger cw 07


You ROAR!  Love the Pic.  Is she barenia?


----------



## Icyss

Out & About with Ms. RC


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3879763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger cw 07


nice colour coordination!


----------



## LQYB

Thank you all for the  likes ! 
I must say the black Croc shinny KP is the most used evening bag among all my small H bags 
Here are some pics I took 2,3 years back 
KP certainly enjoyed many wonderful evenings


----------



## DreamingPink

LQYB said:


> Hi there , the color of my 30 size Birkin is Rose Dragee . an “  older” color. I bought it the year of 2007 I think
> thank you !



Oh I thought it was 35. It looked very pale pink in daylight and it’s just beautiful [emoji41]


----------



## LQYB

double post


----------



## LQYB

triple post sorry


----------



## thyme

more autumn pics with little rose lipstick kelly mini


----------



## bobkat1991

seasounds said:


> You ROAR!  Love the Pic.  Is she barenia?


Thank you, seasounds!  Yes, barenia.



azukitea said:


> nice colour coordination!Barenia.]
> Thanks, azukitea.  One of the reasons I take all these outdoor pictures is so I can scrutinize them later and say "yes, this works"; or "close, but no cigar".


----------



## Icyss

Hello Friday..


----------



## mcpro

Miss Kelly In Lake Como [emoji634][emoji634][emoji634]


----------



## seasounds

mcpro said:


> Miss Kelly In Lake Como [emoji634][emoji634][emoji634]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882718


LOVE!


----------



## Rhl2987

Coffee shop meeting on a Friday night! Experimenting without twillies


----------



## Hermezzy

Rhl2987 said:


> Coffee shop meeting on a Friday night! Experimenting without twillies


Stunningly gorgeous bag...just mesmerizing!


----------



## Hat Trick

Rhl2987 said:


> Coffee shop meeting on a Friday night! Experimenting without twillies



That's gorgeous!    Is it barenia or swift or evercolour or ...?


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> Miss Kelly In Lake Como [emoji634][emoji634][emoji634]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882718


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Hiraeth

Rhl2987 said:


> Coffee shop meeting on a Friday night! Experimenting without twillies


Wow!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rhl2987

Hat Trick said:


> That's gorgeous!    Is it barenia or swift or evercolour or ...?


Thank you!! It’s actually Butler leather! Color is natural Sable.


----------



## Hiraeth

She rarely comes out, but when she does


----------



## kadyooo

Hiraeth said:


> She rarely comes out, but when she does



The rodeo and twilly matches perfect on this beauty!


----------



## PJW5813

Rhl2987 said:


> Coffee shop meeting on a Friday night! Experimenting without twillies



Just beautiful uncluttered by other decorations


----------



## beautyfullday

chincac said:


> more autumn pics with little rose lipstick kelly mini
> 
> View attachment 3880975
> View attachment 3880977
> View attachment 3880983
> View attachment 3880986


lovely


----------



## Serva1

Hiraeth said:


> She rarely comes out, but when she does



Very beautiful [emoji170]


----------



## thyme

beautyfullday said:


> lovely



thank you!


----------



## Serva1

Rhl2987 said:


> Coffee shop meeting on a Friday night! Experimenting without twillies



This is a real dreambag for me. So beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## azukitea

#lunch #date with #Hermes and #pho #bolide #rougeH #london #conventgarden #vietnamesefood #londonlife #soup #noodles #pho


----------



## Rhl2987

Serva1 said:


> This is a real dreambag for me. So beautiful [emoji7]


I wish you luck in finding one!


----------



## mcpro

Miss Kelly in Venezia[emoji634][emoji634]


----------



## cece1

So gorgeous!!


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3884060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #lunch #date with #Hermes and #pho #bolide #rougeH #london #conventgarden #vietnamesefood #londonlife #soup #noodles #pho


A pretty bag and my favourite Pho in Covent Garden!


----------



## carabelli888

911snowball said:


> Around Thanksgiving each year, I start carrying this bag.  I use this as my daily bag for work from now until March. I have been carrying her faithfully for over a decade.  I wish I could say I coordinate my bag to my outfits every day but in reality, I don't.  I just grab this one. For weekend or evening, I switch but most days I  am rushing so she is always with me.  Not bad for 10 years wouldn't you say?
> Been to the spa twice for a touch up.  This bag is a testament to the quality and timelessness of H.  She was purchased to celebrate an accomplishment and has been with me through all the good times and also in a dark spell when my heart was breaking.
> This bag is resilient- just like me.  So, we are here for another year and off we go!
> Does anyone else have a favorite that they depend on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878884


Great post!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3879763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyger Tyger cw 07


You look fabulous, bobkat! I know you like turquoise and other brights, but these autumn colors also suit you beautifully! (And turquoise bag charm!)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

Rhl2987 said:


> I wish you luck in finding one!



Thank you, a girl can dream [emoji3] At least Hermès knows I love barenia [emoji3]


----------



## bobkat1991

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3884060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #lunch #date with #Hermes and #pho #bolide #rougeH #london #conventgarden #vietnamesefood #londonlife #soup #noodles #pho


*Hermes and pho......two of my very favorite things!*



momasaurus said:


> You look fabulous, bobkat! I know you like turquoise and other brights, but these autumn colors also suit you beautifully! (And turquoise bag charm!)


_*momasauras, what a lovely compliment*_


----------



## Luvquality

Hiraeth said:


> She rarely comes out, but when she does


Gasp!!


----------



## Luvquality

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3884060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #lunch #date with #Hermes and #pho #bolide #rougeH #london #conventgarden #vietnamesefood #londonlife #soup #noodles #pho


I love, love, love the Bolide and this is a stunning color!!


----------



## Luvquality

Rhl2987 said:


> Coffee shop meeting on a Friday night! Experimenting without twillies


She’s beautiful!! Doesn’t need twillies.


----------



## luvlux64

Just sharing some H deets today: Twilly, clic clac & H belt. Thanks & have a nice week ahead guys


----------



## Hermezzy

Hiraeth said:


> She rarely comes out, but when she does


Wondrous bag...the twilly and rodeo choices are just phenomenal...might be the best pairings I've ever seen


----------



## mcpro

Miss Kelly in Burano contrasting the colorful background.. I’m naming each hermes colors ....[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## tabbi001

B25 and Dior


----------



## Hiraeth

Hermezzy said:


> Wondrous bag...the twilly and rodeo choices are just phenomenal...might be the best pairings I've ever seen


Thank you for the compliments, my ego is through the roof now


----------



## remainsilly

Bolide 31(rg clemence) peeking out of ortlieb trunk.
As dog enjoys sunshine.


----------



## [vogue]

tabbi001 said:


> B25 and Dior



So chic!


----------



## Rhl2987

Luvquality said:


> She’s beautiful!! Doesn’t need twillies.


Thank you! I tend to agree


----------



## Rhl2987

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3884060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #lunch #date with #Hermes and #pho #bolide #rougeH #london #conventgarden #vietnamesefood #londonlife #soup #noodles #pho


Gorgeous bag and drooling over your pho!!


----------



## tabbi001

[vogue] said:


> So chic!


Thanks dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## crisbac

Last weekend at the 124th Argentina Open Polo Championship 2017.


----------



## ghoztz

mcpro said:


> Miss Kelly in Burano contrasting the colorful background.. I’m naming each hermes colors ....[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885120


Sunny color makes me happy! Thanks for showing us


----------



## Chezza25

chincac said:


> a few action pics from my favourite season of the year! happy Sunday everyone
> 
> View attachment 3877727
> View attachment 3877728
> View attachment 3877729
> View attachment 3877730



Beautiful scenery Chincac! x


----------



## Chezza25

mcpro said:


> Miss Kelly in Venezia[emoji634][emoji634]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884296



I love the color of your Kelly! Is it Casaque? A 32cm Kelly in Rouge Casaque is definitely on my wishlist! I am having bag envy right now!


----------



## thyme

Chezza325 said:


> Beautiful scenery Chincac! x



thank you *Chezza325 *


----------



## Meowwu

Moynat Gabrielle, petite H, Hermes silver (bracelet and necklace), Kelly extreme in Bleu Saphir



	

		
			
		

		
	
 My cat is in the photo as well lol 


(I noticed two small patches on the brown face of my petite h, does anyone know what and why it’s like that?)


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## Rouge H

So pretty❤️


----------



## scholastican

From last weekend’s Hermesmatic event in LA - B30 gris mouette phw, dans un jardin anglais twillies, paradis mules, arcane cuff and ring.


View attachment 3888595
View attachment 3888596


----------



## Tonimichelle

Meowwu said:


> Moynat Gabrielle, petite H, Hermes silver (bracelet and necklace), Kelly extreme in Bleu Saphir
> 
> View attachment 3888482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat is in the photo as well lol
> View attachment 3888483
> 
> (I noticed two small patches on the brown face of my petite h, does anyone know what and why it’s like that?)


Love your Moynat!


----------



## Meowwu

Meowwu said:


> Moynat Gabrielle, petite H, Hermes silver (bracelet and necklace), Kelly extreme in Bleu Saphir
> 
> View attachment 3888482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cat is in the photo as well lol
> View attachment 3888483
> 
> (I noticed two small patches on the brown face of my petite h, does anyone know what and why it’s like that?)



Weird that the photos didn’t load properly.


Tonimichelle said:


> Love your Moynat!



Thank you


----------



## mcpro

Chezza325 said:


> I love the color of your Kelly! Is it Casaque? A 32cm Kelly in Rouge Casaque is definitely on my wishlist! I am having bag envy right now!



the color is terre battue.  
thank you.


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3888494


This is a fabulous photo, you look great and I love, love, love your beautiful shawl/scarf.


----------



## lovetheduns

Carrying the Lindy today while my sweet kitty gets her chemo treatment


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I tried one of my twillies on my kitten Margaux to cheer us both up a bit - her twin brother past away very recently and I'm currently trying to find a new friend for her. She's quite a little miss in this one! Observe the Twilly perfume right above


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3889011
> View attachment 3889012
> View attachment 3889013
> 
> 
> I tried one of my twillies on my kitten Margaux to cheer us both up a bit - her twin brother past away very recently and I'm currently trying to find a new friend for her. She's quite a little miss in this one! Observe the Twilly perfume right above



Perfect match with the twilly and the black kittie. So adorable, hope you find a new friend for Margaux soon [emoji173]️This twilly looks pretty on your black K28 too [emoji3]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Perfect match with the twilly and the black kittie. So adorable, hope you find a new friend for Margaux soon [emoji173]️This twilly looks pretty on your black K28 too [emoji3]



Thank you very much Serva!  This print does go very well with anything black.


----------



## Julide

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3889011
> View attachment 3889012
> View attachment 3889013
> 
> 
> I tried one of my twillies on my kitten Margaux to cheer us both up a bit - her twin brother past away very recently and I'm currently trying to find a new friend for her. She's quite a little miss in this one! Observe the Twilly perfume right above



I believe that is the best action pic of a twilly I have seen in a while! Margaux looks fantastic!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3866472



Love your phone case!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

chincac said:


> more autumn pics with little rose lipstick kelly mini
> 
> View attachment 3880975
> View attachment 3880977
> View attachment 3880983
> View attachment 3880986



Cute shoes! Where are they from?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Julide said:


> I believe that is the best action pic of a twilly I have seen in a while! Margaux looks fantastic!



Oh! Thank you very much![emoji4] She says hallo[emoji5]


----------



## dragonette

Throwback action shot from Paris


----------



## dragonette

I realised I never posted this. Noir B’s first day out in Munich after we got her from Paris in August. We had to rush to the airport after the purchase so I unboxed her in Munich. BF kept making fun of me, saying what if they packed the wrong bag


----------



## bobkat1991

LuckyBitch said:


> This is a fabulous photo, you look great and I love, love, love your beautiful shawl/scarf.


Thank you so much for the nice compliment, LuckyBitch!


----------



## coxynell

dragonette said:


> Throwback action shot from Paris
> 
> View attachment 3889298



Fab pic! You look like a supermodel


----------



## dragonette

coxynell said:


> Fab pic! You look like a supermodel


Noooo way! I lack the height, the face, the glowing skin... You are too kind! Thank you


----------



## Ang-Lin

Date night ensemble - took advantage of the surprisingly good lighting in the restaurant tonight!


----------



## thyme

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Cute shoes! Where are they from?


 
Thank you. Shoes are from Chanel.


----------



## dragonette

In real-time... Currently at a cafe!


----------



## Rami00

bouquet sellier shawl and GT K32 in action.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

dragonette said:


> In real-time... Currently at a cafe!
> 
> View attachment 3890769
> View attachment 3890770


that all-black twilly tho...


----------



## dragonette

Ang-Lin said:


> that all-black twilly tho...



Thank you dear!

My SA at FSH was fascinated by my custom twillies. He brought me to show a lady who is someone influential in H designs. We weren't formally introduced so I don't know her actual position, but she seemed fascinated as well. Here's hoping they consider making solid colour twillies in the future!


----------



## Hermezzy

Ang-Lin said:


> Date night ensemble - took advantage of the surprisingly good lighting in the restaurant tonight!


Beautiful.  How do you like your apple watch? Considering it...


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> bouquet sellier shawl and GT K32 in action.
> View attachment 3890856



So softly gorgeous and luminous...truly, a feast for the eyes...


----------



## Ang-Lin

Hermezzy said:


> Beautiful.  How do you like your apple watch? Considering it...


Hi @Hermezzy ! Thank you so much! 

Re your question: The short answer is, I  it. The long answer is, the cellular capability is what I think is the game changer on this gadget hehe. I wasn’t interested in the previous two generations cos if I have to carry my phone with me for the watch to function, why bother. 

at work I go from meetings to meetings and have had more than my fair share of embarrassing “hey, you left your phone in the conf room, come get it!” So not having to carry my phone around (I do it so when the kid’s school calls I can step out and answer) is a huge deal. 

Are you leaning towards or away from it?? Let me know what you end up deciding!


----------



## periogirl28

Cold this week, Hermes cashmere dress and hat helps me stay warm. Apologies that my bag is hidden.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Cold this week, Hermes cashmere dress and hat helps me stay warm. Apologies that my bag is hidden.



Gorgeous and cosy!


----------



## Ang-Lin

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3891695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold this week, Hermes cashmere dress and hat helps me stay warm. Apologies that my bag is hidden.


gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Gorgeous and cosy!


Thanks dearest. Stay warm yourself! ❤️


----------



## birkin10600

Etoupe eclat Kelly 35 and etoupe Garden Party 36 in action![emoji173]


----------



## Hermezzy

Ang-Lin said:


> Hi @Hermezzy ! Thank you so much!
> 
> Re your question: The short answer is, I  it. The long answer is, the cellular capability is what I think is the game changer on this gadget hehe. I wasn’t interested in the previous two generations cos if I have to carry my phone with me for the watch to function, why bother.
> 
> at work I go from meetings to meetings and have had more than my fair share of embarrassing “hey, you left your phone in the conf room, come get it!” So not having to carry my phone around (I do it so when the kid’s school calls I can step out and answer) is a huge deal.
> 
> Are you leaning towards or away from it?? Let me know what you end up deciding!


Towards?  LOL!  They look very cool but the whole "they're obselete in a year" thing has me hesitant...but if the gen 3 model is the way to go, then maybe I should pull the trigger...


----------



## dragonette

Today!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> bouquet sellier shawl and GT K32 in action.
> View attachment 3890856



Stunning! Loving the elegant neutrals.


----------



## toiletduck

From my IG stories yesterday. I love my BBK but using it with a CDC is rather perilous!


----------



## uhpharm01

dragonette said:


> Today!
> View attachment 3891919
> View attachment 3891920


Beautiful, Noir Birkin!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful, Noir Birkin!!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## dragonette

toiletduck said:


> From my IG stories yesterday. I love my BBK but using it with a CDC is rather perilous!


Yeh I had to be conscious where I put my hands when sitting down because the hardware on cdc clashes with the B strap hardware


----------



## toiletduck

dragonette said:


> Yeh I had to be conscious where I put my hands when sitting down because the hardware on cdc clashes with the B strap hardware


I had a few close calls but luckily avoided anything serious! I don't think I'll be wearing this combo for awhile


----------



## dragonette

toiletduck said:


> I had a few close calls but luckily avoided anything serious! I don't think I'll be wearing this combo for awhile


I’m still wearing the combo! I love it!


----------



## dragonette

Today! Running errands and Prada event. Yes one outfit change


----------



## periogirl28

Keeping warm in Blackglama mink and my Baker Boy hat. SO B25 BE comes in handy.


----------



## Luvquality

lovetheduns said:


> View attachment 3888942
> 
> 
> Carrying the Lindy today while my sweet kitty gets her chemo treatment
> 
> View attachment 3888945


Oh, I so hope your kitty will be OK!!


----------



## Bitten

Waiting for our uber to the office this morning


----------



## PursePassionLV

Waiting for our driver to show up and take us to the airport.


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Keeping warm in Blackglama mink and my Baker Boy hat. SO B25 BE comes in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892824



Love the 25 on you!   Very nice[emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Love the 25 on you!   Very nice[emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## autumntoki

Chezza325 said:


> I was thinking of getting another rodeo bag charm when I chance upon one but the Petit h´s are cute too thanks for giving me an idea!
> Aww what a beautiful picture! Where did you take it? Caricatures of
> Chanel and Lagerfeld in one photo thats a sight to behold!  See you around as well! x



hiii  sorry i missed your replies.  i’m using the app version and it seems like i don’t get full notifications...  
did you get your petit h charm yet?  i have a rodeo too, but i find it too ‘common’... at one point in time, i see it on almost every single birkin bags around... i think petit h ones are a bit more fun and more ‘affordable’ to collect.  i just added some halloween and christmas ones to my humble collection. love them!  
oh, i took that photo at home, both karl & coco toy figure toys are mine. i got my new leica sofort camera (the one coco is holding) and wanted to play around with it.  i’m into photography. xx




Chezza325 said:


> Beautiful bag! I have the lime yellow version but in 39! It´s huge! I didn´t realize how big it was until I carried it coz I fell in love with the color! It´s a great travel/beach bag though! x



thank you, dear!  i saw your lime 39, it’s such a happy color and you carried the 39 wonderfully! i can’t pull off the 39. i have 3 herbag zip and they are all in 31 hehee   i really love herbags!  hope you’re enjoying the start of a beautiful holiday season! hugs xoxo! [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## autumntoki

waiting for my appointment...with one of my most favorite h bags... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## toiletduck

Took Miss Constance out for a spin last night!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DreamingPink

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3891695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cold this week, Hermes cashmere dress and hat helps me stay warm. Apologies that my bag is hidden.


Love your boots too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Starting to get cold (and snowy)! Worn the reversible sheared mink with our very own “sisterhood of traveling shawl” (long story). Happy December everyone!


----------



## CClovesbags

Was invited to my local H boutique for a Christmas brunch and my SA gave me a goodie bag full of samples [emoji4]
Never seen so many Bs and Ks in one place. 
Did purchase two little things but they are being shipped to me. The new spring scarf collection is amazing !


----------



## Rhl2987

CClovesbags said:


> Was invited to my local H boutique for a Christmas brunch and my SA gave me a goodie bag full of samples [emoji4]
> Never seen so many Bs and Ks in one place.
> Did purchase two little things but they are being shipped to me. The new spring scarf collection is amazing !
> View attachment 3896176
> 
> View attachment 3896179
> 
> View attachment 3896180


I think I was there around the same time as you!! Love your bag! Is it box?


----------



## CClovesbags

Rhl2987 said:


> I think I was there around the same time as you!! Love your bag! Is it box?



My goodness. Are you the sweet lady who bought the scarf I liked?? [emoji4]
I knew there would be tpfers in the store but not sure which one 
And yes, it is box


----------



## Rhl2987

CClovesbags said:


> My goodness. Are you the sweet lady who bought the scarf I liked?? [emoji4]
> I knew there would be tpfers in the store but not sure which one
> And yes, it is box


I looked at a whole pile of new SS 18 scarves but decided to wait for one of the lovely CSGMs instead. So, no purchase for me today but I was there with my husband!


----------



## CClovesbags

Awww , wish I knew there was another tpfer in the room. I would have said hi. I went by myself today, would love to have some input on my purchases [emoji23]


----------



## LQYB

Thanks all for the likes !
Verso B 35 ( Blue Zanzibar / Mala ) enjoy her latest trip 
under daylight & night indoor 
Iris kelly dog & H shawl 
Gucci shirt , jean jacket & sweater


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rainy weekend but thanks to Fleurs Et Papillons CSGM to warm me up !!  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> Keeping warm in Blackglama mink and my Baker Boy hat. SO B25 BE comes in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892824



Looking lovely periogirl.


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> Looking lovely periogirl.


Thank you dear!


----------



## momasaurus

CClovesbags said:


> Was invited to my local H boutique for a Christmas brunch and my SA gave me a goodie bag full of samples [emoji4]
> Never seen so many Bs and Ks in one place.
> Did purchase two little things but they are being shipped to me. The new spring scarf collection is amazing !
> View attachment 3896176
> 
> View attachment 3896179
> 
> View attachment 3896180


OH, I love how your boutique has things arranged by color! I think I would buy even more this way.


----------



## CClovesbags

momasaurus said:


> OH, I love how your boutique has things arranged by color! I think I would buy even more this way.



Haha, I'm sure the SM and SA would love to hear that. Too bad you weren't there to shop. [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

My SO from few years ago. Exactly same color combo as the Hermes orange box. [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## nikribcorc

birkin10600 said:


> My SO from few years ago. Exactly same color combo as the Hermes orange box. [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]
> View attachment 3897394
> View attachment 3897395



Beautiful, what twilly is that?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## birkin10600

nikribcorc said:


> Beautiful, what twilly is that?


 Thank you![emoji7] It's a tohu bohu. It's beautiful Twilly,  too bad it's been discontinued.


----------



## thyme

shopping with mini K


----------



## CClovesbags

Happy Monday! [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> shopping with mini K
> 
> View attachment 3897932


How cool is this dear! ❤️


----------



## TankerToad

chincac said:


> shopping with mini K
> 
> View attachment 3897932



Fabulous - what color is this Rose Lipstick?


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> How cool is this dear! ❤️



thank you 



TankerToad said:


> Fabulous - what color is this Rose Lipstick?



thank you. yes it is rose lipstick


----------



## Berliner Cat

My Lindy is ready to go out!


----------



## ANN-11

Casual Monday with my kelly.


----------



## LQYB

Traveling with this little Constance Wallet : Gris A , RG in epsom 
Warining : I was a bit disappointed by how little this wallet can hould when use as an evening bag. if you have lipstick you better keep it in the middle compartment and zipped up 
But I love it , it seems goes with everything


----------



## xoshirls

Gold B30 out for brunch. I love the versatility of the bag.


----------



## mp4

CClovesbags said:


> Awww , wish I knew there was another tpfer in the room. I would have said hi. I went by myself today, would love to have some input on my purchases



I was there too, but don't remember seeing your bag.


----------



## cocomlle

xoshirls said:


> Gold B30 out for brunch. I love the versatility of the bag.



Super chic outfit! You have style!  Now I want that LV scarf, but I wouldn't look nearly as cute as you!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> shopping with mini K
> 
> View attachment 3897932



You look great!  And I love the shoes too!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> You look great!  And I love the shoes too!



￼thank you


----------



## xoshirls

cocomlle said:


> Super chic outfit! You have style!  Now I want that LV scarf, but I wouldn't look nearly as cute as you!



Thank you so much, you have to get one! It's very warm and good for the colder months  You'll look lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Rainy weekend but thanks to Fleurs Et Papillons CSGM to warm me up !!  Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3896884


Hey, me too, wore my twin to yours yesterday!   Brings back fond memories of shopping adventures


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## hclubfan

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3899419


Love your necklace and Picotin Bobcat!! What color is your Picotin?  I have one in feu and I love it. Such a great bag


----------



## bobkat1991

hclubfan said:


> Love your necklace and Picotin Bobcat!! What color is your Picotin?  I have one in feu and I love it. Such a great bag


Everything, including micro rivale bracelet, is in Sanguine. I love feu, too!!


----------



## hclubfan

bobkat1991 said:


> Everything, including micro rivale bracelet, is in Sanguine. I love feu, too!!


Gorgeous!! Such a pretty, happy color!


----------



## loveydovey35

mcpro said:


> Miss Kelly in Burano contrasting the colorful background.. I’m naming each hermes colors ....[emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885120




Gorgeous!


----------



## loveydovey35

chincac said:


> more autumn pics with little rose lipstick kelly mini
> 
> View attachment 3880975
> View attachment 3880977
> View attachment 3880983
> View attachment 3880986



Love this color, beautiful!


----------



## loveydovey35

Icyss said:


> Out & About with Ms. RC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879883



Gorgeous color, what size is your Kelly?


----------



## Meowwu

hclubfan said:


> Love your necklace and Picotin Bobcat!! What color is your Picotin?  I have one in feu and I love it. Such a great bag


Is Feu easy to pair? I live in an area where everyone dresses in black/white/grey or neutral colours... but I am so very tempted by Feu.


----------



## Meowwu

Wore my new Hermes boots (sorry I forgot the name for the style) for the first time today! I wore it hard, of course. You can see the creases on the shoe box. Lol 






Also it didn’t help that all the sidewalks were salted this morning argh. (But I am used to it! Seriously, every time that I wear new shoes out, it’s either rain, salt or snow, you name it!)


----------



## LVsister

cocomlle said:


> Super chic outfit! You have style!  Now I want that LV scarf, but I wouldn't look nearly as cute as you!


I  have that scarf and I certainly don't look as good as she does


----------



## hclubfan

Meowwu said:


> Is Feu easy to pair? I live in an area where everyone dresses in black/white/grey or neutral colours... but I am so very tempted by Feu.


It’s funny you should ask that question, as I also live in a city dominated by those colors, so I keep my feu bag in our place down south, where it fits in perfectly!


----------



## momasaurus

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3898547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Monday with my kelly.


Gorgeous Kelly! May I ask the leather color and type? I like the whole outfit!


----------



## ANN-11

momasaurus said:


> Gorgeous Kelly! May I ask the leather color and type? I like the whole outfit!


Thank you dear. K28 Bordeaux, Togo.


----------



## Gigllee

xoshirls said:


> Gold B30 out for brunch. I love the versatility of the bag.


You look lovely and chic. The boots are lovely too . I initially thought the Birkin was a 25" based on how it fits relative to your posture. If you don't mind pls, how tall are you? I ask because I am looking to buy a B30 soon however I am 5'4 tall but I'd like it to look slightly smaller than my B35s but not too small. TIA


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xoshirls

Gigllee said:


> You look lovely and chic. The boots are lovely too . I initially thought the Birkin was a 25" based on how it fits relative to your posture. If you don't mind pls, how tall are you? I ask because I am looking to buy a B30 soon however I am 5'4 tall but I'd like it to look slightly smaller than my B35s but not too small. TIA



Thank you so much. It's a B30 and I'm 5'8  

I think a B30 would suit your frame well


----------



## Gigllee

xoshirls said:


> Thank you so much. It's a B30 and I'm 5'8
> 
> I think a B30 would suit your frame well


Thanks for your reply


----------



## LQYB

Thanks for all the likes 
Checked in with 
Hermes Canvas beach bag ( my must have beach bag it’s almost 10 years old and it’s been washed many times , still in great condition )


----------



## bobkat1991

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous!! Such a pretty, happy color!


Sanguine was mentioned many times in the Most Disliked Color thread, but I just love it!


----------



## thyme

loveydovey35 said:


> Love this color, beautiful!



thank you!


----------



## MegumiX

Can't wait for Xmas


----------



## odette57

MegumiX said:


> Can't wait for Xmas


Lovely B and I’m loving the whole H vibe!


----------



## MegumiX

odette57 said:


> Lovely B and I’m loving the whole H vibe!


Thank you, i cannot get out of the store without buying more stuffs.


----------



## Chrisy

chincac said:


> shopping with mini K
> 
> View attachment 3897932



Dear, beautiful match as always.


----------



## thyme

Chrisy said:


> Dear, beautiful match as always.



Chrisy  thank you


----------



## hclubfan

bobkat1991 said:


> Sanguine was mentioned many times in the Most Disliked Color thread, but I just love it!


Those lists are so subjective...I’ve found many of my favourite colors there too!


----------



## Ang-Lin

C18 RG Epsom + Astrologie Nouvelle twilly + Jardin a Sintra 90x90 + Joueuse boots


----------



## Ang-Lin

hclubfan said:


> Those lists are so subjective...I’ve found many of my favourite colors there too!


Ditto. Crevette, one of my favorite shades, was mentioned a few times.


----------



## bobkat1991

Help!  I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## Monique1004

Miss bolide in holiday mood.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Meowwu

Not a very good picture but I wanted to show how maron glacé beautifully paired with my beige wool coat.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Meowwu said:


> Not a very good picture but I wanted to show how maron glacé beautifully paired with my beige wool coat.
> View attachment 3901309


This is seriously beautiful !! I was thinking of getting the beige rose but maron glace looks like a great neutral.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LQYB said:


> Traveling with this little Constance Wallet : Gris A , RG in epsom
> Warining : I was a bit disappointed by how little this wallet can hould when use as an evening bag. if you have lipstick you better keep it in the middle compartment and zipped up
> But I love it , it seems goes with everything


Gorgeous.  It really looks more like a clutch than a wallet.


----------



## LQYB

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous.  It really looks more like a clutch than a wallet.


Yes. it looks like a clutch but one must be aware it doesn’t carry much 
Thank you dear !


----------



## Meowwu

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is seriously beautiful !! I was thinking of getting the beige rose but maron glace looks like a great neutral.



I need to look up beige rose! It sounds very nice. 

Maron glacé changes color at time depending on the lighting. Like you said, it’s a very versatile neutral colour though!


----------



## LQYB

Vert Veronese 25 B PHw ( my very first baby B , one of my fav H bag ) , don’t know which bag to use ? grab the VV 25B. it’s great neutral ! my favorite “ green “ 
Hers is a pic I took a few years back 
Thanks for all the likes !


----------



## LQYB

One more. Epsom is a great leather for a smaller bag. This little gem has some beautiful patina developed 
this pic is more recent


----------



## Meowwu

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is seriously beautiful !! I was thinking of getting the beige rose but maron glace looks like a great neutral.


I also quite like it with darker colours. This is one with moss green J Crew sweater. 

You can also see that there’s a slightly change in colour too! It’s a chameleon!


----------



## meiigy

My new B30 with GHW in toffee!
Xmas comes early.
Happy to share!


----------



## Ang-Lin

B30 BZ with BdG . Happy Friday!


----------



## okiern1981

Happy Friday...from grandma’s rocking chair!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Accidentally matching a random cafe’s leather couch and cushion.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MsHermesAU

MegumiX said:


> Can't wait for Xmas


Omg, your diamond CDC  wowza!


----------



## Meowwu

This morning during bag change playing with my new Evelyne and rodeo and petite h cat!  TGIF!


----------



## odette57

Ang-Lin said:


> B30 BZ with BdG . Happy Friday!


I love it! BZ doesn’t seem too bright in this photo? Looks good!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## odette57

Meowwu said:


> This morning during bag change playing with my new Evelyne and rodeo and petite h cat!  TGIF!
> View attachment 3902304
> View attachment 3902305


Love the lime and craie combo!


----------



## Meowwu

odette57 said:


> Love the lime and craie combo!


Thank you!  

My SA said that lime is used because it would otherwise be too plain with craie alone.


----------



## Ang-Lin

odette57 said:


> I love it! BZ doesn’t seem too bright in this photo? Looks good!


Thank you! And yes - you’re right about it. It looks almost bleu izmir-ish, which is odd. Must’ve been the lighting!


----------



## HPassion

odette57 said:


> I love it! BZ doesn’t seem too bright in this photo? Looks good!


----------



## LQYB

Ang-Lin said:


> Thank you! And yes - you’re right about it. It looks almost bleu izmir-ish, which is odd. Must’ve been the lighting!


Yes. if you go back to my action pic ( a few pages back ) , my BZ 35 showed different shades of blue


----------



## LQYB

Away from home , miss my Bois De Rose B 30 SHW 
To, me , my bags are part of my life journey, that’s why we love our bags 
First pic : Visiting a dear friend and picked some tulips for her 
Second pic : In UK tennis club , I didn’t bring my tennis Kelly so my Bois de rose B had to be there on the tennis bench


----------



## azukitea

Madame in bleu. Musee louvre -Paris


----------



## Ang-Lin

LQYB said:


> Yes. if you go back to my action pic ( a few pages back ) , my BZ 35 showed different shades of blue


Wow - you’re absolutely right! That 2nd picture also made your B35 look bleu Izmir-ish! Lovely verso btw...


----------



## Berliner Cat

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3903042
> 
> 
> Madame in bleu. Musee louvre -Paris



Dear Azukitea, wow so beautiful! Constance will be my next handbag project but I’ve never seen in the shop. Is yours C24 Blue electric? Btw, You have many B35 but dont you feel too heavy? To me, I realized K32 is my limit to carry, haha. I like to share handbag experiences with you since you have similar taste to mine, and  I would love to see more your action pictures and modeling shots


----------



## azukitea

Berliner Cat said:


> Dear Azukitea, wow so beautiful! Constance will be my next handbag project but I’ve never seen in the shop. Is yours C24 Blue electric? Btw, You have many B35 but dont you feel too heavy? To me, I realized K32 is my limit to carry, haha. I like to share handbag experiences with you since you have similar taste to mine, and  I would love to see more your action pictures and modeling shots


Hi it is a c18 I just got at FSH  very lucky and kinda unexpected ! This size is good for evenings out since it has shoulder strap so very versatile!!!
I think I want a c24 too !

Birkin is heavy if it is carried for long time, but I do no t find it heavy and I do use them for work or shopping


----------



## momasaurus

ANN-11 said:


> Thank you dear. K28 Bordeaux, Togo.


Bordeaux. Of course. I love the color and can never remember that I love it until the next time I see it. LOL!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3903042
> 
> 
> Madame in bleu. Musee louvre -Paris


Looks so good on you !


----------



## calflu

Lunch date with fellow H addict! So fun to decorate Xmas tree with a fellow H addict!!!


----------



## DR2014

LQYB said:


> Away from home , miss my Bois De Rose B 30 SHW
> To, me , my bags are part of my life journey, that’s why we love our bags
> First pic : Visiting a dear friend and picked some tulips for her
> Second pic : In UK tennis club , I didn’t bring my tennis Kelly so my Bois de rose B had to be there on the tennis bench


I am so crazy about bois de rose!!


----------



## Berliner Cat

azukitea said:


> Hi it is a c18 I just got at FSH  very lucky and kinda unexpected ! This size is good for evenings out since it has shoulder strap so very versatile!!!
> I think I want a c24 too !
> 
> Birkin is heavy if it is carried for long time, but I do no t find it heavy and I do use them for work or shopping



Oh you are really successful in Paris! Congratulations!! C18 sounds very small but it's good to use for evenings. 

If you are fine with B35, also fine to carry K32 Right? my K32 has 910g with band without padlock. I feel heavy...but is it a little thing?? maybe barenia is lighter??


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## autumntoki

took my jypsy to the yayoi kusama exhibition! she sure blends in with all those bright colors! xx [emoji28][emoji16][emoji173]️


----------



## Ang-Lin

The only place in the US I can bust out the Rivage at this time of the year. Aloha from Oahu!


----------



## LQYB

Thanks all for the likes ! 
Bougainvilleas, one of my favorite long lasting flowers  in tropical climate here i am with my 
Hermes kelly 35 in violet tadelakt leather , PHW . I love smooth leather , it has some patina on it , it’s almost 10 years old 
second pic : a better look at this beauty , love 25 kelly’s. the green is Malachite, sellier , Epsom GHW


----------



## LQYB

DR2014 said:


> I am so crazy about bois de rose!!


Yes. it’s a “ pink “that can be used as a neutral


----------



## LQYB

Correction : both bags are 35 size Kelly. 
I meant : love 35 kelly’s ( of course love 25 kelly’s as well )


----------



## Gigllee

Ang-Lin said:


> The only place in the US I can bust out the Rivage at this time of the year. Aloha from Oahu!


Very cute


----------



## Ang-Lin

LQYB said:


> Thanks all for the likes !
> Bougainvilleas, one of my favorite long lasting flowers  in tropical climate here i am with my
> Hermes kelly 35 in violet tadelakt leather , PHW . I love smooth leather , it has some patina on it , it’s almost 10 years old
> second pic : a better look at this beauty , love 25 kelly’s. the green is Malachite, sellier , Epsom GHW


Beautiful!


----------



## odette57

Ang-Lin said:


> The only place in the US I can bust out the Rivage at this time of the year. Aloha from Oahu!


Jealous!  It's cold here in Norcal.  And lovely C18 too!  I just got a C24 and after busting it out, now dying to get a C18.


----------



## odette57

LQYB said:


> Thanks all for the likes !
> Bougainvilleas, one of my favorite long lasting flowers  in tropical climate here i am with my
> Hermes kelly 35 in violet tadelakt leather , PHW . I love smooth leather , it has some patina on it , it’s almost 10 years old
> second pic : a better look at this beauty , love 25 kelly’s. the green is Malachite, sellier , Epsom GHW


Flowers are too pretty! You look gorgeous with the lovely Kelly!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Gigllee said:


> Very cute


thank you!


----------



## Ang-Lin

odette57 said:


> Jealous!  It's cold here in Norcal.  And lovely C18 too!  I just got a C24 and after busting it out, now dying to get a C18.


I heard it's been chillier than usual in Norcal and people have been busting out their winter jackets! Hope you're staying warm. On the plus side: it's time to bust out your CGSM too hehe.  

And thank you! Both C24 and C18 are so lovely so it does seem like you need the C18 to complete your collection . Don't mind me, I'm such an enabler!


----------



## cocomlle

Not sure if this qualifies for this thread, but here I am hangin' with the cat under a warm Avalon baby blanket (which I've repurposed as a lap duvet because the "baby" is now 9) watching the Hallmark Channel because it's cold outside!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

LQYB said:


> Thanks all for the likes !
> Bougainvilleas, one of my favorite long lasting flowers  in tropical climate here i am with my
> Hermes kelly 35 in violet tadelakt leather , PHW . I love smooth leather , it has some patina on it , it’s almost 10 years old
> second pic : a better look at this beauty , love 25 kelly’s. the green is Malachite, sellier , Epsom GHW



That violet tadelkt K35 is amazingly beautiful!  I'd love to see more mod shots!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

cocomlle said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for this thread, but here I am hangin' with the cat under a warm Avalon baby blanket (which I've repurposed as a lap duvet because the "baby" is now 9) watching the Hallmark Channel because it's cold outside!
> View attachment 3906324



Your kitty is adorbs! (and matches your Avalon perfectly. )


----------



## chicinthecity777

cocomlle said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for this thread, but here I am hangin' with the cat under a warm Avalon baby blanket (which I've repurposed as a lap duvet because the "baby" is now 9) watching the Hallmark Channel because it's cold outside!
> View attachment 3906324


Of course it qualifies! And your kitty is so cute!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## [vogue]

cocomlle said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for this thread, but here I am hangin' with the cat under a warm Avalon baby blanket (which I've repurposed as a lap duvet because the "baby" is now 9) watching the Hallmark Channel because it's cold outside!
> View attachment 3906324



How big is that baby blanket? So cute.


----------



## cocomlle

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Your kitty is adorbs! (and matches your Avalon perfectly. )



I know right! The blanket has been around awhile but the kitty is new. I'd like to say I coordinated it, but the kid picked him.


----------



## cocomlle

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Of course it qualifies! And your kitty is so cute!



Thanks, my lazy self appreciates that.  I will do a proper "action" shot one of these days. As for the cat, he was biting my toes through the blanket...not my H Avalon. Devil cat!


----------



## cocomlle

[vogue] said:


> How big is that baby blanket? So cute.



It's 39"x55". Here is link from US site: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/avalon-baby-blanket-H102704Mv11/


----------



## odette57

cocomlle said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for this thread, but here I am hangin' with the cat under a warm Avalon baby blanket (which I've repurposed as a lap duvet because the "baby" is now 9) watching the Hallmark Channel because it's cold outside!
> View attachment 3906324


so cute!!


----------



## seasounds

B30 Etoupe enjoying a special celebration at Tiffany's.


----------



## seasounds

B 30 Etoupe enjoying Christmas decorations at the Breakers.


----------



## LQYB

seasounds said:


> B 30 Etoupe enjoying Christmas decorations at the Breakers.
> 
> View attachment 3907067
> View attachment 3907069
> View attachment 3907070


Enjoy ! my second home


----------



## LQYB

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> That violet tadelkt K35 is amazingly beautiful!  I'd love to see more mod shots!


Thanks dear , here she is under the bright FL sun


----------



## LQYB

Thanks all for the likes !
My Havane mettle 30 B PHw , a few month back 
The most used one among all my Croc bags


----------



## Meta

Today's bag, Rouge Casaque Kelly 28.


----------



## odette57

weN84 said:


> Today's bag, Rouge Casaque Kelly 28.
> View attachment 3907833


Lovely picture and an even lovelier Kelly.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Here is a photo of me this last summer with my mid 90's Kelly 32. 
I got this bag for a great deal... and, I am in love with it. 

I think I am going to get the 28 next,


----------



## toiletduck

My K32 with some new accessories! I was so lucky to see this twilly so I snatched it up. Sadly there is only one so I can only use it with the K’s. Also, can anyone help identify the colour of this K? It was a gift and I have no idea! Thank you for letting me share x


----------



## odette57

toiletduck said:


> My K32 with some new accessories! I was so lucky to see this twilly so I snatched it up. Sadly there is only one so I can only use it with the K’s. Also, can anyone help identify the colour of this K? It was a gift and I have no idea! Thank you for letting me share x


Gorgeous!  From my screen, it looks like an ebene?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## odette57

JustAgUrL said:


> View attachment 3908001
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908004
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of me this last summer with my mid 90's Kelly 32.
> I got this bag for a great deal... and, I am in love with it.
> 
> I think I am going to get the 28 next,


Lovely Box K!


----------



## toiletduck

odette57 said:


> Gorgeous!  From my screen, it looks like an ebene?


Thank you! Yes, I think it is Ebene, good spot and thanks a lot!


----------



## luckylove

toiletduck said:


> My K32 with some new accessories! I was so lucky to see this twilly so I snatched it up. Sadly there is only one so I can only use it with the K’s. Also, can anyone help identify the colour of this K? It was a gift and I have no idea! Thank you for letting me share x



It may be ecorse which was a seasonal color a few years back. I love this chameleon color! enjoy your new bag!


----------



## seasounds

JustAgUrL said:


> View attachment 3908001
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908004
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of me this last summer with my mid 90's Kelly 32.
> I got this bag for a great deal... and, I am in love with it.
> 
> I think I am going to get the 28 next,


You look stunning, as does your K!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

At the Opera:



Clic Clac



CDC belt



CDC bracelet



Another CDC bracelet and belt



Scarf, belt, bracelet


----------



## toiletduck

luckylove said:


> It may be ecorse which was a seasonal color a few years back. I love this chameleon color! enjoy your new bag!


hmm.. Looking at the photos online and comparing it to my bag in natural light, it does seem more like Ecorce because it's not a true brown. Thanks for solving this mystery! I've had it for years (I'd say 4?) and never knew what the colour was until now.


----------



## cafecreme15

cocomlle said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for this thread, but here I am hangin' with the cat under a warm Avalon baby blanket (which I've repurposed as a lap duvet because the "baby" is now 9) watching the Hallmark Channel because it's cold outside!
> View attachment 3906324



How adorable!! The blanket has moved from one baby to another [emoji4]


----------



## MotoChiq

CEC.LV4eva said:


> At the Opera:
> View attachment 3908275
> 
> 
> Clic Clac
> View attachment 3908276
> 
> 
> CDC belt
> View attachment 3908278
> 
> 
> CDC bracelet
> View attachment 3908279
> 
> 
> Another CDC bracelet and belt
> View attachment 3908280
> 
> 
> Scarf, belt, bracelet
> View attachment 3908281


You look fabulous! [emoji41]


----------



## cocomlle

cafecreme15 said:


> How adorable!! The blanket has moved from one baby to another [emoji4]



Indeed!


----------



## am2022

Love H and Warhol so epic kimpton Miami hotel lobby is ❤️!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

Celebrating hubby’s birthday tonight with my beloved Rouge Vif Fjord HAC 32. She’s 10 yr this month & still looks amazing. Got her at the Wall Street Hermes in NYC. She was my first! [emoji173]️ amazing DALLAS restaurant too!


----------



## hclubfan

Bijouxlady said:


> Celebrating hubby’s birthday tonight with my beloved Rouge Vif Fjord HAC 32. She’s 10 yr this month & still looks amazing. Got her at the Wall Street Hermes in NYC. She was my first! [emoji173]️ amazing DALLAS restaurant too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908725
> View attachment 3908727


Gorgeous... can’t believe your HAC is 10 years old!! And I love the combination of red and leopard print


----------



## Bijouxlady

I love that combo too. I baby my bags. She’s never even been to the Spa.


----------



## kathydep

toiletduck said:


> From my IG stories yesterday. I love my BBK but using it with a CDC is rather perilous!


Grail!


----------



## Stella0925

My first birkin!!! (New to me) I'm over the moon! I paid a big premium for it but it is a 2017 bag and I don't need to wait for 2 years in my local boutique. The purchase can be justified, right ?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MotoChiq

Stella0925 said:


> My first birkin!!! (New to me) I'm over the moon! I paid a big premium for it but it is a 2017 bag and I don't need to wait for 2 years in my local boutique. The purchase can be justified, right ?



Congrats on your new Birkin. Black with PHW is a classic


----------



## tramcaro

In London, Hyde Park.  This is the one rare occasion where my height is an advantage, so that I can sling my kelly cross-body.


----------



## Blueberry12

Today's Bracelets.


----------



## Blueberry12

cocomlle said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for this thread, but here I am hangin' with the cat under a warm Avalon baby blanket (which I've repurposed as a lap duvet because the "baby" is now 9) watching the Hallmark Channel because it's cold outside!
> View attachment 3906324




Adorable !!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Stella0925 said:


> My first birkin!!! (New to me) I'm over the moon! I paid a big premium for it but it is a 2017 bag and I don't need to wait for 2 years in my local boutique. The purchase can be justified, right ?


Totally justified! It's gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## Ang-Lin

At the Apple store waiting for a Genius Bar appointment with Ms. BZ Cos I’m a doofus and cracked the screen of my iPhoneX.


----------



## dragonette

Running errands today before I’m off to Europe in 3 days!


----------



## carlinha

Rose Pourpre K28 evercolor PHW and Clic Clac a Pois cashmere shawl [emoji178]


----------



## Stella0925

MotoChiq said:


> Congrats on your new Birkin. Black with PHW is a classic[/QUOT





MotoChiq said:


> Congrats on your new Birkin. Black with PHW is a classic


 Thank you! Black with PHW has been my dream! Now I am going to think what's the next color to getmaybe sth bright!


----------



## Stella0925

Tonimichelle said:


> Totally justified! It's gorgeous, congratulations


Thank you! I'm so happy!


----------



## Hat Trick

carlinha said:


> Rose Pourpre K28 evercolor PHW and Clic Clac a Pois cashmere shawl [emoji178]
> View attachment 3909614



LOVE this!


----------



## kelly7

Hello dragonette.
your blacks are a perfect match  
Love it  !!!


----------



## kelly7

Your pictures are always an eyecandy


----------



## Rhl2987

carlinha said:


> Rose Pourpre K28 evercolor PHW and Clic Clac a Pois cashmere shawl [emoji178]
> View attachment 3909614


Best combination. Gorgeous!!


----------



## HavLab

carlinha said:


> Rose Pourpre K28 evercolor PHW and Clic Clac a Pois cashmere shawl [emoji178]
> View attachment 3909614



Great photo!  I saw a movie on a recent flight with a bull terrier.  The character has a dog called Boss.  Here's the movie.  The dog is adorable!!!!

https://www.netflix.com/title/80187205


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## brenpanda

Ang-Lin said:


> At the Apple store waiting for a Genius Bar appointment with Ms. BZ Cos I’m a doofus and cracked the screen of my iPhoneX.


gorgeous pic! but sorry for the iphone x


----------



## Ang-Lin

brenpanda said:


> gorgeous pic! but sorry for the iphone x


Thank you @brenpanda! Thankfully I have AppleCare so it only cost me $29. I can’t wait to see mod shots of your new baby hopefully soon!


----------



## Ang-Lin

tramcaro said:


> In London, Hyde Park.  This is the one rare occasion where my height is an advantage, so that I can sling my kelly cross-body.


You’re rocking the Kelly BE!


----------



## luvlux64

Yesterday morning shopping with my H Evie Rose Extreme. It’s winter white outdoors & this pop of color is perfect  Thanks & Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## LVLover

amacasa said:


> Love H and Warhol so epic kimpton Miami hotel lobby is ❤️!!!



Do you know who the artist of the painting is w/ Minnie and Mickey?


----------



## Ang-Lin

luvlux64 said:


> Yesterday morning shopping with my H Evie Rose Extreme. It’s winter white outdoors & this pop of color is perfect  Thanks & Happy Sunday everyone!
> View attachment 3909979


Not only was the pop of color perfect, it also matched the shopping bags! Hope you had a successful shopping trip : )


----------



## luvlux64

Ang-Lin said:


> Not only was the pop of color perfect, it also matched the shopping bags! Hope you had a successful shopping trip : )


Thank you . Yes it did match a lot of things at Kate Spade . Shopping successful


----------



## dragonette

kelly7 said:


> Hello dragonette.
> your blacks are a perfect match
> Love it  !!!



Thank you dear! x


----------



## MotoChiq

luvlux64 said:


> Yesterday morning shopping with my H Evie Rose Extreme. It’s winter white outdoors & this pop of color is perfect [emoji813] Thanks & Happy Sunday everyone!
> View attachment 3909979


Beautiful!


----------



## Meowwu

Craie evelyne on it’s maiden voyage, paired with moynat strap, while walking the dog. My dog got mud over the purse... but luckily I had tissue paper. It was easy to remove the mud from Clemence leather! Phew!


----------



## Holly Leigh Kim

As a fan of both of classic things, I matched them together for the last jedi. I love BB-8 and the color of this bag the most. What is your collabolation of favorite?


----------



## Nui

K28 Kiwi phw on duty on the sunny day


----------



## Holly Leigh Kim

Nui said:


> K28 Kiwi phw on duty on the sunny day



Cute color! 
and where did you get the charm! I like your taste.


----------



## CClovesbags

My fav [emoji4]


----------



## Pessie

My new bag went Christmas shopping with me today - nearly done thank goodness


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Holly Leigh Kim

Pessie said:


> My new bag went Christmas shopping with me today - nearly done thank goodness
> 
> View attachment 3911315


What a lovely color!  Congratz  
Enjoy the Victoria. this is really roomy and useful, too.


----------



## Pessie

CClovesbags said:


> My fav [emoji4]
> View attachment 3911314


It's stunning in that colourway


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911642


Hello Beautiful!
Wearing one of my favorite designs! I love these horses in blankets.  You look amazing, as always!


----------



## txrosegirl

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911642



bobkat, i love your posts! a gorgeous bag and scarf to match a gorgeous lady


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911642


I love seeing your postings, everything matches so beautifully well.


----------



## bobkat1991

txrosegirl said:


> bobkat, i love your posts! a gorgeous bag and scarf to match a gorgeous lady





LuckyBitch said:


> I love seeing your postings, everything matches so beautifully well.


*Wow!  What perfectly lovely compliments from both of you!  Thank you truly.*


----------



## Yoshi1296

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911642



Love these fall tones!!


----------



## prepster

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911642



Wonderful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911642


Awwww you look fab!!! Love the bag charm too!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Les Bains d'Hermès (100cm, bleu jean/océan/marine), mulberry alice zipped tote & ugg boots


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911642


Love everything in this pic !!


----------



## luckylove

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love everything in this pic !!



Me too!!


----------



## Rouge H

luckylove said:


> Me too!!



Me three❤️


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911642


you  have a wonderful  smile!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

Anyone else ever played around with their Jypsiere strap on a Kelly?


----------



## Berliner Cat

Wow! The twilly fits perfectly with the strap! You have good taste


----------



## ka3na20




----------



## Ang-Lin

Berliner Cat said:


> Wow! The twilly fits perfectly with the strap! You have good taste


Haha - i have a Jypsiere in crevette and it took me almost a year (and visit to a lot of different stores) to find the right twilly for it, so it was a 'conscious' decision to buy that twilly.


----------



## brenpanda

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912914


Love your bags and your mug


----------



## Ang-Lin

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912914


I need that mug, stat!


----------



## werner

Rouge H said:


> Me three❤️


Me Four


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Beautiful!
> Wearing one of my favorite designs! I love these horses in blankets.  You look amazing, as always!


*What a sweet thing to say, Ladybaga!  Thank you.*



Yoshi1296 said:


> Love these fall tones!!


*Me too, Yoshi.*



prepster said:


> Wonderful!  [/Gosh I.
> *Thank you, prepster.*
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli_Flava said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww you look fab!!! Love the bag charm too!!preparer.
> *Coming from someone who always looks so put together and beautiful, I enjoy your compliment, Isreal Flava!*
> 
> 
> 
> chkpfbeliever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything in this pic !!
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you, chkpfbeliever!*
> 
> 
> luckylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thank you again, luckylove!*
> 
> 
> Rouge H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me three❤️
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thank you again and again, Rouge H!*
> 
> 
> MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you  have a wonderful  smile!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I appreciate your compliment, MAGGIEMAYINLOVE,*
> 
> 
> 
> werner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me Four
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Thank you again and again and again, werner!*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## chica727

bobkat1991 said:


> *What a sweet thing to say, Ladybaga!  Thank you.*
> 
> 
> *Me too, Yoshi.*


@bobkat1991: you are my inspiration behind my latest Pico acqusition. I wouldn't have considered Pico without  seeing your mod shots.


----------



## mcwee

Bicolour pico is out today.


----------



## Julide

Ang-Lin said:


> Anyone else ever played around with their Jypsiere strap on a Kelly?


Beautiful! I don’t own a jypsierie but I will try this with another strap Great idea! Thank you!!


----------



## weibandy

Ang-Lin said:


> Anyone else ever played around with their Jypsiere strap on a Kelly?


This outfit is creative genius!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Julide said:


> Beautiful! I don’t own a jypsierie but I will try this with another strap Great idea! Thank you!!


please do post action mod shots of yours! 

I have an Evie TPM so I tried that strap on the Kelly (the strap is etain / rouge cassaque so the colors would've worked since my K is Gris T), but the whole ensemble didnt look quite right! I am curious if anyone has an Evie PM or GM and a K and can show how the Evie GM / PM strap would work on the K!


----------



## Ang-Lin

weibandy said:


> This outfit is creative genius!


thank you @weibandy  I just threw a bunch of neutrals together with the exception of the strap!


----------



## gracekelly

Ang-Lin said:


> Anyone else ever played around with their Jypsiere strap on a Kelly?





Julide said:


> Beautiful! I don’t own a jypsierie but I will try this with another strap Great idea! Thank you!!


Beautiful!  How very clever of you!
I don't have one either, but I might try with an Evelyne strap.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  How very clever of you!
> I don't have one either, but I might try with an Evelyne strap.


Please do and let us know if it works out! I'm curious as well. I don't have an Evie GM / PM, but I have a TPM, and the strap did *not *work well haha.


----------



## Inkbluelover

My Kelly 28 etoupe with matched Evelyn strap,HTH.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Inkbluelover said:


> My Kelly 28 etoupe with matched Evelyn strap,HTH.


Amazing! For this look alone I might wanna buy myself a Evelyne PM . Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Ang-Lin said:


> Amazing! For this look alone I might wanna buy myself a Evelyne PM . Thank you for sharing!


Happy to help! I received tons of compliments for paring with Evelyn strap


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Anyone else ever played around with their Jypsiere strap on a Kelly?


Genius! You look fabulous @Ang-Lin


----------



## catin

Ang-Lin said:


> Anyone else ever played around with their Jypsiere strap on a Kelly?


I love the color combo you created - agree that it is a great twilly too!


----------



## catin

Inkbluelover said:


> My Kelly 28 etoupe with matched Evelyn strap,HTH.


I have to be honest; I started wanting a kelly more when I recently realized I could pair an Evelyne strap with it.  I'm all about the hands free crossbody comfort!!


----------



## toiletduck

A couple days ago when I also picked up a little something at H!


----------



## bunnyNwife

My J28 accompanied me to Mt Titlis and battled thru snow & wind !!!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Inkbluelover said:


> My Kelly 28 etoupe with matched Evelyn strap,HTH.



Amazing look! Really love it!  You combine it so nicely with the Evelyn strap it seems like it was made for it!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912914



Oh my Goodness, you've got an Anemone in croc porous??? 
I would pay to see this handbag in real life 
Totally love the color! Please post some more pics just for me. So I can salivate and turn green with envy   I just LOVE that color!


----------



## cavalla

Ang-Lin said:


> please do post action mod shots of yours!
> 
> I have an Evie TPM so I tried that strap on the Kelly (the strap is etain / rouge cassaque so the colors would've worked since my K is Gris T), but the whole ensemble didnt look quite right! I am curious if anyone has an Evie PM or GM and a K and can show how the Evie GM / PM strap would work on the K!



I've used my Evie PM, GM, and oxer straps on my Kelly and they all work well.


----------



## Monique1004

Doing some last minute shopping since I got off early.


----------



## Meowwu

Trusty craie Evelyne for casual look.


----------



## Hermezzy

Nui said:


> K28 Kiwi phw on duty on the sunny day


One of my all-time favorite H colors...and so rare... GORGEOUS!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912914


Exquisite...jaw-droppingly beautiful colors!


----------



## Hermezzy

Ang-Lin said:


> Anyone else ever played around with their Jypsiere strap on a Kelly?


A perfect pairing- adore how the twilly pulls it all together!


----------



## Hermezzy

toiletduck said:


> A couple days ago when I also picked up a little something at H!


Gorgeous look.  Very elegant and chic!


----------



## bobkat1991

chica727 said:


> @bobkat1991: you are my inspiration behind my latest Pico acqusition. I wouldn't have considered Pico without  seeing your mod shots.


*NICE!  Pictures, and details, pretty please?  How do you like it so far?  I luurrve all 5 of mine!*


----------



## toiletduck

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous look.  Very elegant and chic!


Thanks dear!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Hermezzy said:


> A perfect pairing- adore how the twilly pulls it all together!


Thanks so much! That makes me feel better. DH just looked at it at dinner today and was like, 'I don't think they go together at all'


----------



## Hermezzy

Ang-Lin said:


> Thanks so much! That makes me feel better. DH just looked at it at dinner today and was like, 'I don't think they go together at all'



I'm siding with you on this one!!


----------



## catin

Ang-Lin said:


> Thanks so much! That makes me feel better. DH just looked at it at dinner today and was like, 'I don't think they go together at all'


Lol my husband was like "what's up with the scarf on your bag" this past week.


----------



## chica727

bobkat1991 said:


> *NICE!  Pictures, and details, pretty please?  How do you like it so far?  I luurrve all 5 of mine!*






Here is my first Pico, Bobkat1991. Merry Christmas![emoji3] [emoji176] [emoji171]


----------



## Ang-Lin

catin said:


> Lol my husband was like "what's up with the scarf on your bag" this past week.


 boys amirite!


----------



## ice75

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912914


Beautiful! Can i ask what is the colour name for your red B?


----------



## bobkat1991

chica727 said:


> View attachment 3913834
> 
> 
> Here is my first Pico, Bobkat1991. Merry Christmas![emoji3] [emoji176] [emoji171]


*OOOH!  That is FINE!  Congratulations!*


----------



## Rami00

Happy holidays everyone! My three big purchases of 2017 (taken from my IG).


----------



## Rami00

Shot at the new, beautiful and massive Toronto H store.


----------



## Kristal7788

Taking Miss Bolide out today along with the Gingerbread charm. [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Taking RC Bolide for last minute Christmas shopping.


----------



## Onthego

Taking out my black box egee with permabrass out for the first time. I had to finally peel off all the stickers. Still trying to get use to carrying a clutch. I think I can do it okay, but occasionally. Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## momasaurus

chica727 said:


> View attachment 3913834
> 
> 
> Here is my first Pico, Bobkat1991. Merry Christmas![emoji3] [emoji176] [emoji171]


Love this!!! Lucky you.


----------



## seasounds

chkpfbeliever said:


> Taking RC Bolide for last minute Christmas shopping.
> View attachment 3914628


LOL! H in action at Home Depot!


----------



## seasounds

Rami00 said:


> Happy holidays everyone! My three big purchases of 2017 (taken from my IG).


Nice ice!


----------



## **Chanel**

Taking a break from last minute Christmas shopping .
Happy holidays everyone !


----------



## TankerToad

**Chanel** said:


> Taking a break from last minute Christmas shopping .
> Happy holidays everyone !



Chanel !!
Stunning photo 
Love the colors of the tree, your bracelets and your bag... perfect elegance 
Waving to you from a tropical island sending much holiday love


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Happy holidays.


----------



## ehy12

Christmas Eve afternoon tea at the Langham...bolide 27 gris mouette, Hermes riding boots


----------



## cafecreme15

ehy12 said:


> Christmas Eve afternoon tea at the Langham...bolide 27 gris mouette, Hermes riding boots
> View attachment 3914867



[emoji173]️ the Langham!


----------



## ehy12

cafecreme15 said:


> [emoji173]️ the Langham!


Me too![emoji8][emoji23]


----------



## **Chanel**

TankerToad said:


> Chanel !!
> Stunning photo
> Love the colors of the tree, your bracelets and your bag... perfect elegance
> Waving to you from a tropical island sending much holiday love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914841
> View attachment 3914843



Hi dear TT *waves back* .
Thank you so much for your lovely comment and wish I could join you on that island (unless it is Ban Island hee hee). 
I see you already are in perfect company with that beautiful Constance .
Much holiday love back at you, hope you'll enjoy the stay and sun at the tropical island .


----------



## Hermezzy

**Chanel** said:


> Taking a break from last minute Christmas shopping .
> Happy holidays everyone !


Just beautiful, dear- always a pleasure to see your postings, my dear friend...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Chanel !!
> Stunning photo
> Love the colors of the tree, your bracelets and your bag... perfect elegance
> Waving to you from a tropical island sending much holiday love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914841
> View attachment 3914843


Drooling overload!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rami00 said:


> Happy holidays everyone! My three big purchases of 2017 (taken from my IG).


Omggggggg loves!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gnuj

luzdetaiwan said:


> Happy holidays.


The colors are so festive for the holidays.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Gnuj said:


> The colors are so festive for the holidays.


Thank you.


----------



## petpringles

Last Friday... Mrs. PP off to Hermes Madison to see if anything catches her eyes... seen here with her 35 Orange B in Togo with GHW and her gator Ficelle CDC.  While at Hermes, she pounced on a shiny gator CDC in Orange Poppy with large scales as well as a shawl to brighten her day (and lighten my wallet!).  LOL!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

petpringles said:


> Last Friday... Mrs. PP off to Hermes Madison to see if anything catches her eyes... seen here with her 35 Orange B in Togo with GHW and her gator Ficelle CDC.  While at Hermes, she pounced on a shiny gator CDC in Orange Poppy with large scales as well as a shawl to brighten her day (and lighten my wallet!).  LOL!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## petpringles

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks for sharing her joy!!  We both look forward to your postings!!!  LOVE 'Em all!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Hermezzy said:


> Just beautiful, dear- always a pleasure to see your postings, my dear friend...



Thank you dear *Hermezzy*, you are too kind .  Happy holidays to you and your loved ones, my dear friend .


----------



## NRC1983

petpringles said:


> Last Friday... Mrs. PP off to Hermes Madison to see if anything catches her eyes... seen here with her 35 Orange B in Togo with GHW and her gator Ficelle CDC.  While at Hermes, she pounced on a shiny gator CDC in Orange Poppy with large scales as well as a shawl to brighten her day (and lighten my wallet!).  LOL!


Love your outfit!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Swinging Miss [emoji534] in the air @ Swiss Alps on Christmas Day
Merry Christmas to all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MotoChiq

petpringles said:


> Last Friday... Mrs. PP off to Hermes Madison to see if anything catches her eyes... seen here with her 35 Orange B in Togo with GHW and her gator Ficelle CDC.  While at Hermes, she pounced on a shiny gator CDC in Orange Poppy with large scales as well as a shawl to brighten her day (and lighten my wallet!).  LOL!


You look fabulous!


----------



## westcoastgal

petpringles said:


> Last Friday... Mrs. PP off to Hermes Madison to see if anything catches her eyes... seen here with her 35 Orange B in Togo with GHW and her gator Ficelle CDC.  While at Hermes, she pounced on a shiny gator CDC in Orange Poppy with large scales as well as a shawl to brighten her day (and lighten my wallet!).  LOL!


Cool look!


----------



## mylilsnowy

Going out with Ms. rose lipstick mini. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## remainsilly

Bolide 31, rg clemence.
With loewe elephant coin purse (as charm=add carabiner clip) & hand-embroidered Kashmir wool shawl.


Merry Christmas.


----------



## bella89

My mom let me borrow her lizard Constance for dinner at the palm.




Happy holidays!


----------



## Goodfrtune

Ang-Lin said:


> Anyone else ever played around with their Jypsiere strap on a Kelly?



That is brilliant, I never thought of that! I have a Jypsiere and a Kelly that are both the same color. Will have to try that when I get back from my trip.


----------



## DrMom12

Here's my goldie at brunch last weekend. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

Goodfrtune said:


> That is brilliant, I never thought of that! I have a Jypsiere and a Kelly that are both the same color. Will have to try that when I get back from my trip.


A mod post is in order after you try it out!


----------



## ladysarah

Happy Boxing Day everyone...


----------



## periogirl28

Merry Christmas to my friends here on TPF! At lunch yesterday in H Anemone dress and sandals. ♥️


----------



## Livia1

remainsilly said:


> Bolide 31, rg clemence.
> With loewe elephant coin purse (as charm=add carabiner clip) & hand-embroidered Kashmir wool shawl.
> View attachment 3915682
> 
> Merry Christmas.



Beautiful 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hat Trick

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3915897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Boxing Day everyone...



Mmmm lovely, and what is the nicely frosted drink in the background?!


----------



## seasounds

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3915897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Boxing Day everyone...


Love the way your KP coordinates with the beautiful tree!


----------



## Lucynancy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3915898
> 
> Merry Christmas to my friends here on TPF! At lunch yesterday in H Anemone dress and sandals. ♥️


It looks fab on you, Periogirl28! love this


----------



## Madam Bijoux

bella89 said:


> My mom let me borrow her lizard Constance for dinner at the palm.
> 
> View attachment 3915687
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!


Beautiful Constance! (I love the Palm, too.)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

petpringles said:


> Last Friday... Mrs. PP off to Hermes Madison to see if anything catches her eyes... seen here with her 35 Orange B in Togo with GHW and her gator Ficelle CDC.  While at Hermes, she pounced on a shiny gator CDC in Orange Poppy with large scales as well as a shawl to brighten her day (and lighten my wallet!).  LOL!


Mrs. Petpringles looks elegant, as always.


----------



## cafecreme15

petpringles said:


> Last Friday... Mrs. PP off to Hermes Madison to see if anything catches her eyes... seen here with her 35 Orange B in Togo with GHW and her gator Ficelle CDC.  While at Hermes, she pounced on a shiny gator CDC in Orange Poppy with large scales as well as a shawl to brighten her day (and lighten my wallet!).  LOL!



This cape is so elegant and chic!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Mandatory bathroom selfie at yesterday’s Christmas brunch.


----------



## ladysarah

seasounds said:


> Love the way your KP coordinates with the beautiful tree!


Thank you ! It's accidental but they happen to be my favourite colours. I ve never used a twilly with the Kelly pochette till now, but it seems to tie things in well for colour...


----------



## ladysarah

Hat Trick said:


> Mmmm lovely, and what is the nicely frosted drink in the background?!


Thank you for the kind commend! Yes it was yummy drink . It's called "festive sour" and I'd thoroughly recommend -  like Christmas in a glass. I posted the recipe on my blog.


----------



## periogirl28

Lucynancy said:


> It looks fab on you, Periogirl28! love this


Thank you, you are really kind!


----------



## weibandy

bunnyNwife said:


> Swinging Miss [emoji534] in the air @ Swiss Alps on Christmas Day
> Merry Christmas to all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3915524


This is such. Great photo - when i first glanced I thought it was a professional H advertisment


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## SugarHazard

Ang-Lin said:


> Mandatory bathroom selfie at yesterday’s Christmas brunch.



Wow you’re so pretty!


----------



## SugarHazard

petpringles said:


> Last Friday... Mrs. PP off to Hermes Madison to see if anything catches her eyes... seen here with her 35 Orange B in Togo with GHW and her gator Ficelle CDC.  While at Hermes, she pounced on a shiny gator CDC in Orange Poppy with large scales as well as a shawl to brighten her day (and lighten my wallet!).  LOL!




Mrs. PP is the most classy lady I’ve ever seen!


----------



## catin

Ang-Lin said:


> Mandatory bathroom selfie at yesterday’s Christmas brunch.


Loving the zanzibar blue with your outfit!


----------



## catin

petpringles said:


> Last Friday... Mrs. PP off to Hermes Madison to see if anything catches her eyes... seen here with her 35 Orange B in Togo with GHW and her gator Ficelle CDC.  While at Hermes, she pounced on a shiny gator CDC in Orange Poppy with large scales as well as a shawl to brighten her day (and lighten my wallet!).  LOL!


Cute cape!


----------



## leuleu

bunnyNwife said:


> Swinging Miss [emoji534] in the air @ Swiss Alps on Christmas Day
> Merry Christmas to all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3915524


Waouw ! Where are you ?


----------



## brenpanda

Ang-Lin said:


> Mandatory bathroom selfie at yesterday’s Christmas brunch.


So cute! I love everything in this pic.


----------



## Ang-Lin

SugarHazard said:


> Wow you’re so pretty!


you're much too kind, @SugarHazard! Unless.. you were referring to the bathroom ... kidding. hope your Christmas was great!


----------



## Ang-Lin

bunnyNwife said:


> Swinging Miss [emoji534] in the air @ Swiss Alps on Christmas Day
> Merry Christmas to all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3915524


such a great photo!


----------



## Ang-Lin

catin said:


> Loving the zanzibar blue with your outfit!


thank you! I hope I wasn't trying to hard to fit the color into the rest of the outfit!


----------



## Ang-Lin

brenpanda said:


> So cute! I love everything in this pic.


thank u @brenpanda !


----------



## bunnyNwife

leuleu said:


> Waouw ! Where are you ?



I was at Natschen / Andermatt on Xmas Day. Too bored in the Zurich city went on a ride on Glacier Express. 

Thanks @Ang-Lin & @weibandy for your complement.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Just headed home today... For the 1st time, Spore Airline offered a dustbag to keep my bag. The past 5 trips on biz class, no one ever offered me one - maybe I was carrying the J28 (my loyal travel pal) on board then and it’s less recognisable.


----------



## petpringles

Madam Bijoux said:


> Mrs. Petpringles looks elegant, as always.


Thanks G!  She takes after you!


----------



## petpringles

cafecreme15 said:


> This cape is so elegant and chic!


She picked it off the rack at Neimans and never let go!  She ended up getting Hermes shawl right after this picture was taken as it dropped on it so well... Thank cafecreme15!


----------



## petpringles

SugarHazard said:


> Mrs. PP is the most classy lady I’ve ever seen!


Aww thanks!  So sweet of you SugarHazard!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

bunnyNwife said:


> Just headed home today... For the 1st time, Spore Airline offered a dustbag to keep my bag. The past 5 trips on biz class, no one ever offered me one - maybe I was carrying the J28 (my loyal travel pal) on board then and it’s less recognisable.
> 
> View attachment 3916394


I love Singapore Air and always try to take them whenever I can... am flying them next month so will ask if they have a dustbag!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mylilsnowy said:


> Going out with Ms. rose lipstick mini. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


Gaaaaaahhhhh love!


----------



## Hermezzy

Ang-Lin said:


> Mandatory bathroom selfie at yesterday’s Christmas brunch.


Gorgeous.  LOVE how you wear the shawl!


----------



## toiletduck

Just posted this on my IG and thought I would share here too. Miss Toffee with GHW K25 in action!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

toiletduck said:


> Just posted this on my IG and thought I would share here too. Miss Toffee with GHW K25 in action!


Great snap!!! The k looks fantastic on you 2!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ang-Lin said:


> Mandatory bathroom selfie at yesterday’s Christmas brunch.


Fabulous from head to toe!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bunnyNwife said:


> Swinging Miss [emoji534] in the air @ Swiss Alps on Christmas Day
> Merry Christmas to all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3915524


Amazing shot!!!


----------



## Cilifene

Black B30 with Black Burberry trench ...


----------



## Cilifene

bella89 said:


> My mom let me borrow her lizard Constance for dinner at the palm.
> 
> View attachment 3915687
> 
> 
> Happy holidays!



Wow ....


----------



## Serva1

Cilifene said:


> Black B30 with Black Burberry trench ...
> 
> View attachment 3916232



Lovely bag and perfect twillies. Looks good with the black trench [emoji7]


----------



## Cilifene

Serva1 said:


> Lovely bag and perfect twillies. Looks good with the black trench [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Cilifene

Black B30 .... love this black baby


----------



## Ang-Lin

Israeli_Flava said:


> Fabulous from head to toe!


Thank You @Israeli_Flava!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Cilifene said:


> Black B30 .... love this black baby
> 
> View attachment 3916780


This entire outfit is just so fabulous!


----------



## MotoChiq

Wearing my new leather jacket and Into the Canadian Wild scarf


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## seasounds

Cilifene said:


> Black B30 .... love this black baby
> 
> View attachment 3916780


What a chic look!!!


----------



## tramcaro

bunnyNwife said:


> Just headed home today... For the 1st time, Spore Airline offered a dustbag to keep my bag. The past 5 trips on biz class, no one ever offered me one - maybe I was carrying the J28 (my loyal travel pal) on board then and it’s less recognisable.
> 
> View attachment 3916394




It’s a beautiful red.  Is that Rouge Casaque?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Christmas as my Dad’s


----------



## howardu09

Traveling with my HAC 40cm


----------



## Tonimichelle

howardu09 said:


> Traveling with my HAC 40cm
> 
> View attachment 3916850
> View attachment 3916851


Love these photos!


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> What a chic look!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Cilifene

Ang-Lin said:


> This entire outfit is just so fabulous!



Thank you Ang-Lin!


----------



## dragonette




----------



## dragonette

Cilifene said:


> Black B30 .... love this black baby
> 
> View attachment 3916780


Looking FAB my dear friend!


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3916958



Oh, you just got the C?  Congrats! It’s gorgeous on you sweetie!


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> Looking FAB my dear friend!



Thank you dear!


----------



## dragonette

Cilifene said:


> Oh, you just got the C?  Congrats! It’s gorgeous on you sweetie!


Yes! A few days ago in Paris! Thank you dear!


----------



## DR2014

dragonette said:


> View attachment 3916958


Love your new hair color!!


----------



## luvlux64

Rearranged my closet shelf for my newly delivered Hermes Fund Piggybank  . Thanks & have a great Holiday week guys!


----------



## petpringles

Mrs. PP’s H Duo D Etriers shawl arrived today... saw her in her dressing room playing with her the shawl, Bs: Blue Jean and H Orange both in Togo and exotic CDCs: BE, Amerhyst and Orange Poppy!  Trying to see what goes with what... thanks for letting both share!  She’s over the moon whenever an orange box is presented to her... like most of you ladies here I’m sure! My wish for all in the forum is that this coming new year will shower everyone here with many Orange boxes!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermezzy

Cilifene said:


> Black B30 with Black Burberry trench ...
> 
> View attachment 3916232


LOVE this look!  The angles, proportions, and shapes are so perfect!


----------



## Hermezzy

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3917347
> View attachment 3917345
> View attachment 3917346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. PP’s H Duo D Etriers shawl arrived today... saw her in her dressing room playing with her the shawl, Bs: Blue Jean and H Orange both in Togo and exotic CDCs: BE, Amerhyst and Orange Poppy!  Trying to see what goes with what... thanks for letting both share!  She’s over the moon whenever an orange box is presented to her... like most of you ladies here I’m sure! My wish for all in the forum is that this coming new year will shower everyone here with many Orange boxes!!


Absolutely gorgeous...your taste is, as always, spot on.  I especially love the hippo and pegasus cadenas on the B's!


----------



## petpringles

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous...your taste is, as always, spot on.  I especially love the hippo and pegasus cadenas on the B's!


Thanks Hermezzy...you’ve got eagle eyes!!!  She has cadenzas assigned for each of her Birkins!  To complete the look she says!


----------



## CClovesbags

On our way to lunch!


----------



## Cilifene

Hermezzy said:


> LOVE this look!  The angles, proportions, and shapes are so perfect!



Thank you so much Hermezzy!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous.  LOVE how you wear the shawl!


Thank you so much!!! The Mors ring is so versatile - I just figured out how to use it on a Jypsiere. Will hopefully post pics soon!


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> Wearing my new leather jacket and Into the Canadian Wild scarf
> View attachment 3916815


This CW is so amazing!!! Fits your leather jacket for sure!


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

@dragonette
Your photos are always a stunner [emoji7]
Congratulations to your absolutely classy and gorgeous C25[emoji92][emoji177]


----------



## SupaUltra_J

luvlux64 said:


> Rearranged my closet shelf for my newly delivered Hermes Fund Piggybank  . Thanks & have a great Holiday week guys!
> View attachment 3917241



Omg I need this piggy bank too! [emoji38] So enabling and enticing!


----------



## bunnyNwife

tramcaro said:


> It’s a beautiful red.  Is that Rouge Casaque?



Thanks ! It’s rouge tomate


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Mandatory bathroom selfie at yesterday’s Christmas brunch.



You look fabulous. I love the pop of blue from your B!


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> This CW is so amazing!!! Fits your leather jacket for sure!



Thank You Ang-Lin!


----------



## Suzie

howardu09 said:


> Traveling with my HAC 40cm
> 
> View attachment 3916850
> View attachment 3916851


Howard, you look fabulous!


----------



## leuleu

luvlux64 said:


> Rearranged my closet shelf for my newly delivered Hermes Fund Piggybank  . Thanks & have a great Holiday week guys!
> View attachment 3917241


May I ask where you got this Piggybank ? It's one of the funniest think I've ever seen. I like it very much and I'm sure it helps to save


----------



## dragonette

luvlux64 said:


> Rearranged my closet shelf for my newly delivered Hermes Fund Piggybank  . Thanks & have a great Holiday week guys!
> View attachment 3917241


LOVE this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3917347
> View attachment 3917345
> View attachment 3917346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. PP’s H Duo D Etriers shawl arrived today... saw her in her dressing room playing with her the shawl, Bs: Blue Jean and H Orange both in Togo and exotic CDCs: BE, Amerhyst and Orange Poppy!  Trying to see what goes with what... thanks for letting both share!  She’s over the moon whenever an orange box is presented to her... like most of you ladies here I’m sure! My wish for all in the forum is that this coming new year will shower everyone here with many Orange boxes!!


Those scales on that orange CDC are out of this world! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dragonette

DR2014 said:


> Love your new hair color!!



Thank you! ❤️ I love it too but BF isn’t too enthusiastic about it (he prefers the washed out bleached hair instead of freshly coloured hair lol )



LuxuryBagAdicted:heart: said:


> @dragonette
> Your photos are always a stunner [emoji7]
> Congratulations to your absolutely classy and gorgeous C25[emoji92][emoji177]



Thank you dear! You are so sweet! ❤️


----------



## petpringles

dragonette said:


> Those scales on that orange CDC are out of this world! Thank you for sharing!


MRs. PP fell in love with the color and the scales...thanks for letting us share!


----------



## thyme

Sales shopping!


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> Thank you! ❤️ I love it too but BF isn’t too enthusiastic about it (he prefers the washed out bleached hair instead of freshly coloured hair lol )
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear! You are so sweet! ❤️



Don’t listen to BF listen to the PF girls


----------



## luvlux64

SupaUltra_J said:


> Omg I need this piggy bank too! [emoji38] So enabling and enticing!


I know! Thanks 



leuleu said:


> May I ask where you got this Piggybank ? It's one of the funniest think I've ever seen. I like it very much and I'm sure it helps to save


Hi there, it’s from Etsy. Seller name is Luxuryhog.  Thanks, it’s really cute



dragonette said:


> LOVE this!


Thanks


----------



## leuleu

luvlux64 said:


> I know! Thanks
> 
> 
> Hi there, it’s from Etsy. Seller name is Luxuryhog.  Thanks, it’s really cute
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thank you VERY much


----------



## Luv n bags

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3917347
> View attachment 3917345
> View attachment 3917346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. PP’s H Duo D Etriers shawl arrived today... saw her in her dressing room playing with her the shawl, Bs: Blue Jean and H Orange both in Togo and exotic CDCs: BE, Amerhyst and Orange Poppy!  Trying to see what goes with what... thanks for letting both share!  She’s over the moon whenever an orange box is presented to her... like most of you ladies here I’m sure! My wish for all in the forum is that this coming new year will shower everyone here with many Orange boxes!!



Everything is gorgeous! Do you have a single brother[emoji12]?


----------



## Cilifene

Grey Space Shopping - love that scarf ...


----------



## petpringles

tigertrixie said:


> Everything is gorgeous! Do you have a single brother[emoji12]?


LOL... but just have your future husband get a premarital lobotomy...you'll be fine!  LOL!


----------



## Cilifene

MotoChiq said:


> Wearing my new leather jacket and Into the Canadian Wild scarf
> View attachment 3916815



Perfect!


----------



## seasounds

PdS, belt and K28 in RC.


----------



## Cilifene

petpringles said:


> LOL... but just have your future husband get a premarital lobotomy...you'll be fine!  LOL!


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3917707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdS, belt and K28 in RC.



Gorgeous!


----------



## petpringles

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3917707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdS, belt and K28 in RC.


Beautiful!  Simply beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## catin

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3917707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdS, belt and K28 in RC.


Love the red and blues!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3917707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdS, belt and K28 in RC.


very lovely! I love how you incorporated the pearl necklace around the scarf!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Cilifene said:


> Grey Space Shopping - love that scarf ...
> 
> View attachment 3917660




OMG! It looks super gorgeous! 
I LOVE that scarf! Absolutely amazing! The color is great but so is the theme. It looks very nice on you!


----------



## Cilifene

MaryAndDogs said:


> OMG! It looks super gorgeous!
> I LOVE that scarf! Absolutely amazing! The color is great but so is the theme. It looks very nice on you!


Thank you very much!


----------



## dragonette

Cilifene said:


> Don’t listen to BF listen to the PF girls



LMAO yasssss!


----------



## dragonette

C24 out in the snow. Poor thing is shaping up to be a rough it out bag ever since the moment I picked her up


----------



## seasounds

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous!





petpringles said:


> Beautiful!  Simply beautiful!





catin said:


> Love the red and blues!!





Ang-Lin said:


> very lovely! I love how you incorporated the pearl necklace around the scarf!


Thank you all very much!


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> Keeping warm in Blackglama mink and my Baker Boy hat. SO B25 BE comes in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892824


Just seen this. I am slow!! Your mink is delightful. Is it worth the extra for Blackglama do you think??


----------



## tramcaro

dragonette said:


> C24 out in the snow. Poor thing is shaping up to be a rough it out bag ever since the moment I picked her up
> 
> View attachment 3918071




It has been the same for my bag, but at least it feels good to have an Hermes bag that can stand some roughing.


----------



## dragonette

tramcaro said:


> It has been the same for my bag, but at least it feels good to have an Hermes bag that can stand some roughing.


Our Cs are living in parallel universes!


----------



## tramcaro

dragonette said:


> Our Cs are living in parallel universes!




Hahaha, so true!  I have to say that my black C has been my most used and well traveled Hermes bag!  Love it to pieces!  I’m glad you’re enjoying yours as well!


----------



## dragonette

tramcaro said:


> Hahaha, so true!  I have to say that my black C has been my most used and well traveled Hermes bag!  Love it to pieces!  I’m glad you’re enjoying yours as well!


When I picked it up in Paris it rained every single day. Then I came to Munich and it’s snowing. And of course you know about the scratches. It’s like it was destined for a life of hardship lol!


----------



## tramcaro

dragonette said:


> When I picked it up in Paris it rained every single day. Then I came to Munich and it’s snowing. And of course you know about the scratches. It’s like it was destined for a life of hardship lol!



Me too!  When I visited Paris in June and purchased it, it was pouring for the whole week.  Oh well, at least you have interesting memories associated with it!  And now, you don’t have to baby it so much.  Enjoy it thoroughly!


----------



## dragonette

tramcaro said:


> Me too!  When I visited Paris in June and purchased it, it was pouring for the whole week.  Oh well, at least you have interesting memories associated with it!  And now, you don’t have to baby it so much.  Enjoy it thoroughly!


Omg that is too funny it was also raining for you! Here’s to our tough (and exciting) life C twins! xx


----------



## MotoChiq

Cilifene said:


> Perfect!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

dragonette said:


> C24 out in the snow. Poor thing is shaping up to be a rough it out bag ever since the moment I picked her up
> 
> View attachment 3918071





tramcaro said:


> It has been the same for my bag, but at least it feels good to have an Hermes bag that can stand some roughing.



My Constance wallet with some yummy Gluhwein at an outdoor bar in Lech am Arlberg. Keeping myself wrapped in (literally!) layers of cashmere under my coat:






My coat has a tie waist so I can slip my wallet inside the top of my coat and it won't fall out. The ground is very slippery and the other day as DH and I were walking it just flew out of my hand and across the snow-covered sidewalk. Still perfect! Yay for Epsom! [emoji28]


----------



## periogirl28

Perfect Day said:


> Just seen this. I am slow!! Your mink is delightful. Is it worth the extra for Blackglama do you think??


Hmmm I can't say for sure. I have other colours and mainly I think it's what colour you really what. I wanted a  a black and my dear local furrier made this at a reasonable price, exactly to my specs ( most ready to wear furs are way too large for me) and in the deepest, undyed black that is Blackglama. It is the warmest fur I need for our winters. ❤️


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> My Constance wallet with some yummy Gluhwein at an outdoor bar in Lech am Arlberg. Keeping myself wrapped in (literally!) layers of cashmere under my coat:
> 
> View attachment 3918533
> 
> View attachment 3918534
> 
> 
> My coat has a tie waist so I can slip my wallet inside the top of my coat and it won't fall out. The ground is very slippery and the other day as DH and I were walking it just flew out of my hand and across the snow-covered sidewalk. Still perfect! Yay for Epsom! [emoji28]


Outdoor bar!!! Sounds like heaven. Constance wallet is perfect - I love that you can tuck it into your "bosom." LOL


----------



## ceci

Winter Sunset Action Shot with my new Constance 18 Bleu Izmir Tadelakt

+ DH Kelly Travel 50 Bleu de Galice Togo with the handmade 911 wool charm inside his 911


----------



## Notorious Pink

momasaurus said:


> Outdoor bar!!! Sounds like heaven. Constance wallet is perfect - I love that you can tuck it into your "bosom." LOL



Yes! Hahaha Momasaurus now it looks like I've actually got something there! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## howardu09

ceci said:


> Winter Sunset Action Shot with my new Constance 18 Bleu Izmir Tadelakt
> 
> + DH Kelly Travel 50 Bleu de Galice Togo with the handmade 911 wool charm inside his 911


 K50 I never see them out and about. A true stunner!!!


----------



## howardu09

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3917707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PdS, belt and K28 in RC.


So elegant with your pearls


----------



## ceci

howardu09 said:


> K50 I never see them out and about. A true stunner!!!



Thanks! DH needs to carry it more often too! Especially my c18 matches the color perfectly


----------



## cocomlle

Cilifene said:


> Grey Space Shopping - love that scarf ...
> 
> View attachment 3917660



You are very elegant! I love the way you tied the scarf!  Now I want the Space Shopping so I can be like you (albeit a chubbier, frumpier version).


----------



## seasounds

howardu09 said:


> So elegant with your pearls


----------



## dragonette

periogirl28 said:


> Hmmm I can't say for sure. I have other colours and mainly I think it's what colour you really what. I wanted a  a black and my dear local furrier made this at a reasonable price, exactly to my specs ( most ready to wear furs are way too large for me) and in the deepest, undyed black that is Blackglama. It is the warmest fur I need for our winters. ❤️



It looks amazing! You make me want a black fur coat.


----------



## periogirl28

dragonette said:


> It looks amazing! You make me want a black fur coat.


Very kind thanks! It would definitely complement all your black bags.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> My Constance wallet with some yummy Gluhwein at an outdoor bar in Lech am Arlberg. Keeping myself wrapped in (literally!) layers of cashmere under my coat:
> 
> View attachment 3918533
> 
> View attachment 3918534
> 
> 
> My coat has a tie waist so I can slip my wallet inside the top of my coat and it won't fall out. The ground is very slippery and the other day as DH and I were walking it just flew out of my hand and across the snow-covered sidewalk. Still perfect! Yay for Epsom! [emoji28]


Yes!! Gorgeous and yay 4 Epsom!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dragonette said:


> C24 out in the snow. Poor thing is shaping up to be a rough it out bag ever since the moment I picked her up
> 
> View attachment 3918071


Very cool action shot!!! Love it!!!


----------



## dragonette

Apparently the snow will be gone real soon so we had to grab a pic today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very cool action shot!!! Love it!!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## dragonette

BBC said:


> My Constance wallet with some yummy Gluhwein at an outdoor bar in Lech am Arlberg. Keeping myself wrapped in (literally!) layers of cashmere under my coat:
> 
> View attachment 3918533
> 
> View attachment 3918534
> 
> 
> My coat has a tie waist so I can slip my wallet inside the top of my coat and it won't fall out. The ground is very slippery and the other day as DH and I were walking it just flew out of my hand and across the snow-covered sidewalk. Still perfect! Yay for Epsom! [emoji28]



Love Epsom C’s! 

I was offered a C Wallet in box at FSH and I just didn’t want to be babying it. Even though it was gorgeous.


----------



## millivanilli

dragonette said:


> Apparently the snow will be gone real soon so we had to grab a pic today
> 
> View attachment 3919151


look out of the window


----------



## dragonette

One more from today!


----------



## ceci

In love with this beauty under the natural daylight


----------



## Cilifene

cocomlle said:


> You are very elegant! I love the way you tied the scarf!  Now I want the Space Shopping so I can be like you (albeit a chubbier, frumpier version).



Thank you! very nice of you to say


----------



## Cilifene

Casual with Miss B ....


----------



## seasounds

Cilifene said:


> Casual with Miss B ....
> 
> View attachment 3919276


Love your moto with your B. So edgy and chic!


----------



## seasounds

Savana dance with etoupe B for date night.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> View attachment 3919190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In love with this beauty under the natural daylight


Absolutely stunning! All your pics are awesome!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cilifene said:


> Casual with Miss B ....
> 
> View attachment 3919276


Love it!!!


----------



## ittybitty

ceci said:


> View attachment 3919190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In love with this beauty under the natural daylight



Omg. Love how it glistens in the sun. [emoji7][emoji7] Gorgeous!!


----------



## meowlett




----------



## rainneday

Cilifene said:


> Casual with Miss B ....
> 
> View attachment 3919276



@Cilifene, I just have to say that you have such wonderful style! I really enjoy your pics.


----------



## leuleu

Cilifene said:


> Casual with Miss B ....
> 
> View attachment 3919276


Rainneday was faster than I 
I like your look very much.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> One more from today!
> 
> View attachment 3919175



It’s so beautiful what leather is it?


----------



## Cilifene

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it!!!





rainneday said:


> @Cilifene, I just have to say that you have such wonderful style! I really enjoy your pics.





leuleu said:


> Rainneday was faster than I
> I like your look very much.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Kelly Banana

Wearing my new silver Galop to get some fresh air this afternoon [emoji4]


----------



## christymarie340

I haven’t posted in a while but Miss 35k got to step our tonight for a party. Happy New Year - wishing you all good health and happiness in 2018!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

christymarie340 said:


> I haven’t posted in a while but Miss 35k got to step our tonight for a party. Happy New Year - wishing you all good health and happiness in 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919521



Absolutely loving this look head to toe. Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Cilifene

christymarie340 said:


> I haven’t posted in a while but Miss 35k got to step our tonight for a party. Happy New Year - wishing you all good health and happiness in 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919521



Sharp gorgeous black and white look ...


----------



## dragonette

Cilifene said:


> It’s so beautiful what leather is it?


It’s Epsom!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Early morning breakfast and a last H shopping trip of 2017! Happy Hogmanay


----------



## Cilifene

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3919674
> View attachment 3919675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning breakfast and a last H shopping trip of 2017! Happy Hogmanay



It’s beautiful, love the color.


----------



## meowlett

It's five o'clock somewhere.


----------



## 30gold

I never post pictures of myself but I need to get over myself.  My 30 gold is my baby and wanted to share.  It's quiet here at work today!


----------



## seasounds

30gold said:


> I never post pictures of myself but I need to get over myself.  My 30 gold is my baby and wanted to share.  It's quiet here at work today!


Good for you!  Love your gold B with the blue poncho!


----------



## seasounds

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3919674
> View attachment 3919675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning breakfast and a last H shopping trip of 2017! Happy Hogmanay


This is so pretty!  Guessing it's evercolor.  Love this leather!


----------



## 30gold

seasounds said:


> Good for you!  Love your gold B with the blue poncho!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Pinkie*

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3895584


Love your style


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pinkie*

30gold said:


> I never post pictures of myself but I need to get over myself.  My 30 gold is my baby and wanted to share.  It's quiet here at work today!


 love it


----------



## Pinkie*

christymarie340 said:


> I haven’t posted in a while but Miss 35k got to step our tonight for a party. Happy New Year - wishing you all good health and happiness in 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919521


You rock


----------



## bobkat1991

30gold said:


> I never post pictures of myself but I need to get over myself.  My 30 gold is my baby and wanted to share.  It's quiet here at work today!


*I hope you DO start posting more photos, 30gold!  Share the eye candy with us, please?*



Pinkie* said:


> Love your style


*Why thank you, Pinkie!*


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Heading out into the snowstorm today


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My Etoupe baby's first trip since bringing her home! Japan for NYE featuring a new rodeo  

Also wearing the Pluton flats- I practically LIVE in them.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

*NYC Princess* said:


> Heading out into the snowstorm today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920120




Ooooh, ID on the coat please! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Maedi

BBC said:


> My Constance wallet with some yummy Gluhwein at an outdoor bar in Lech am Arlberg. Keeping myself wrapped in (literally!) layers of cashmere under my coat:
> 
> View attachment 3918533
> 
> View attachment 3918534
> 
> 
> My coat has a tie waist so I can slip my wallet inside the top of my coat and it won't fall out. The ground is very slippery and the other day as DH and I were walking it just flew out of my hand and across the snow-covered sidewalk. Still perfect! Yay for Epsom! [emoji28]


This looks wonderful and I am jealous. Glühwein is my favorite.


----------



## dragonette

30gold said:


> I never post pictures of myself but I need to get over myself.  My 30 gold is my baby and wanted to share.  It's quiet here at work today!



You must post more! You look amazing!



*NYC Princess* said:


> Heading out into the snowstorm today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920120



Loooooove that coat!


----------



## siphone

New Year’s Eve with Blue Paon C Wallet + My fave twilly. Love the Blue Paon in Natural Light, it just glows!


----------



## rainneday

siphone said:


> New Year’s Eve with Blue Paon C Wallet + My fave twilly. Love the Blue Paon in Natural Light, it just glows!



Love the enamel H, so beautiful.


----------



## momasaurus

ceci said:


> Winter Sunset Action Shot with my new Constance 18 Bleu Izmir Tadelakt
> 
> + DH Kelly Travel 50 Bleu de Galice Togo with the handmade 911 wool charm inside his 911
> 
> View attachment 3918697
> 
> View attachment 3918696
> 
> View attachment 3918698


These are great pix! 
The blues seem pretty close - are they IRL?


----------



## seasounds

LovingTheOrange said:


> My Etoupe baby's first trip since bringing her home! Japan for NYE featuring a new rodeo
> 
> Also wearing the Pluton flats- I practically LIVE in them.
> 
> View attachment 3920177


This pic could be in a magazine!  Love how it's styled and captures a spontaneous moment.


----------



## DR2014

LovingTheOrange said:


> My Etoupe baby's first trip since bringing her home! Japan for NYE featuring a new rodeo
> 
> Also wearing the Pluton flats- I practically LIVE in them.
> 
> View attachment 3920177


I love your white coat!  Looks soft and is it furry?


----------



## seasounds

*NYC Princess* said:


> Heading out into the snowstorm today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920120


You forgot your boots!


----------



## Cilifene

30gold said:


> I never post pictures of myself but I need to get over myself.  My 30 gold is my baby and wanted to share.  It's quiet here at work today!



Miss Goldie suits you perfectly! Please do post more pics


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cilifene

LovingTheOrange said:


> My Etoupe baby's first trip since bringing her home! Japan for NYE featuring a new rodeo
> 
> Also wearing the Pluton flats- I practically LIVE in them.
> 
> View attachment 3920177



What a beautiful picture ....


----------



## Cilifene

Miss B paired with Balmain blazer and Jimmy Choo Marlin boots.


----------



## seasounds

Cilifene said:


> Miss B paired with Balmain blazer and Jimmy Choo Marlin boots.
> 
> View attachment 3920645


WOW!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Maedi said:


> This looks wonderful and I am jealous. Glühwein is my favorite.



Me too! I am going to have to learn how to make it!



siphone said:


> New Year’s Eve with Blue Paon C Wallet + My fave twilly. Love the Blue Paon in Natural Light, it just glows!



Perfect evening bag!!


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> WOW!



Aww, thank you so much seasounds!  I'm a casual style person can't wear heels at all - It show in my pics with the messy background of sneaks ..


----------



## Nanami_S.

Heading out to the New Year’s Party [emoji322] 
Happy New Year to all my dearest tPF friends!!!


----------



## Meta

Ending 2017 on a golden note


----------



## impulsive

Nanami_S. said:


> Heading out to the New Year’s Party [emoji322]
> Happy New Year to all my dearest tPF friends!!!
> View attachment 3920683



I have been thinking about these red boots for 2 months. I have them in the navy suede.  Do you find that you can wear this red color  with a lot? Thanks!!


----------



## dragonette

Cilifene said:


> Miss B paired with Balmain blazer and Jimmy Choo Marlin boots.
> 
> View attachment 3920645


Love the way you wear the McQueen scarf. I need to dig mine out from my closet!


----------



## dragonette

Constance was on Lake Constance today!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Getting ready for a hootenanny!!


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> Constance was on Lake Constance today!
> 
> View attachment 3920960



Very nice


----------



## Cilifene

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3921018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a hootenanny!!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> Love the way you wear the McQueen scarf. I need to dig mine out from my closet!



Thanks!


----------



## ANN-11

At the mall with Barenia Faubourg.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

Cilifene said:


> Miss B paired with Balmain blazer and Jimmy Choo Marlin boots.
> 
> View attachment 3920645


nice combo, very stylish


----------



## Nanami_S.

impulsive said:


> I have been thinking about these red boots for 2 months. I have them in the navy suede.  Do you find that you can wear this red color  with a lot? Thanks!!



YES, I wear them whenever I can. With skinny jeans, crops, shorts, skirt etc. I also found this red Neo goes easily with both professional and casual outfits.


----------



## Lisa-SH

New Year eve dinner with hubby, carrying B35 Etoupe.


----------



## petpringles

Orange everywhere!  Mrs. PP after holiday shopping... Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## azukitea

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3921322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange everywhere!  Mrs. PP after holiday shopping... Happy New Year everyone!




two of my favorite brands - le creuset + H

love how ur outfit blends with the background and yet it stood out uniquely


----------



## leuleu

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3921322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange everywhere!  Mrs. PP after holiday shopping... Happy New Year everyone!


Your picture is very funny


----------



## azukitea

All my favorites
matcha cake + sakura mochi + etoupe B35

happy 2018


----------



## Cilifene

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3921446
> 
> 
> All my favorites
> matcha cake + sakura mochi + etoupe B35
> 
> happy 2018



Love the veins. Beautiful


----------



## Cilifene

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3921322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange everywhere!  Mrs. PP after holiday shopping... Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Cilifene

azukitea said:


> nice combo, very stylish



Thank you


----------



## azukitea

Cilifene said:


> Love the veins. Beautiful


thank you i love them too!!


----------



## seasounds

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3921470
> 
> All my favorites
> matcha cake + sakura mochi + etoupe B35
> 
> happy 2018


Gorgeous B!  It's luminous!


----------



## toiletduck

weN84 said:


> Ending 2017 on a golden note
> View attachment 3920883


That twilly!!


----------



## doloresmia

No one at SoulCycle but me and my Kelly. Excellent beginnings!




Yes I brought a 25 Kelly to work out with but it is a retourne [emoji23] and the only bag I have with me this trip.


----------



## Meta

toiletduck said:


> That twilly!!


Thanks! The 1001 H twilly was before I started my orange journey but was pleased to find one new with tags at resale market less than current retail. Bought it with intention of using it with Gold Kelly and it finally happened!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagalogist

doloresmia said:


> No one at SoulCycle but me and my Kelly. Excellent beginnings!
> 
> View attachment 3921506
> 
> 
> Yes I brought a 25 Kelly to work out with but it is a retourne [emoji23] and the only bag I have with me this trip.



Gorgeous! Do you mind sharing what red ? I am torn between rouge vif and RC for my next K28


----------



## doloresmia

bagalogist said:


> Gorgeous! Do you mind sharing what red ? I am torn between rouge vif and RC for my next K28



It is rouge vif - best red ever in my opinion. I have vermillion, rouge venetian and have had rouge garance.... none of them spoke to me like RV and I have been waiting for it to come back! RC is lovely on so many ladies here,  but I found it a little too neon for me.


----------



## impulsive

doloresmia said:


> It is rouge vif - best red ever in my opinion. I have vermillion, rouge venetian and have had rouge garance.... none of them spoke to me like RV and I have been waiting for it to come back! RC is lovely on so many ladies here,  but I found it a little too neon for me.



What is the difference between RV and RG?  Is one a darker red, or have brown/pink undertones or a blue based red?   I have a RC B30 and was wanting a Kelly  28 or 32 in RV or RG.   Thank you!


----------



## Gnuj

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3921054
> View attachment 3921055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the mall with Barenia Faubourg.



Love the candidate shoots.  Could I ask what size are you carrying?


----------



## Gnuj

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3921322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange everywhere!  Mrs. PP after holiday shopping... Happy New Year everyone!


Love the pop of colors from your scarf and bag!


----------



## ladysarah

My green Kelly proved to be the  perfect bag for New Year's Day lunch! What did you carry today?

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## MSO13

doloresmia said:


> No one at SoulCycle but me and my Kelly. Excellent beginnings!
> 
> View attachment 3921506
> 
> 
> Yes I brought a 25 Kelly to work out with but it is a retourne [emoji23] and the only bag I have with me this trip.


I bring my H to Soul all the time, sometimes i give them their own locker though


----------



## doloresmia

MSO13 said:


> I bring my H to Soul all the time, sometimes i give them their own locker though



There is a petite blond woman who goes to my soul I Santa Monica and she carries a JPG... I always think she has some muscles! Is that you?


----------



## doloresmia

Gosh. So hard to describe! 

Unfortunately I don’t have the RG any more or I would take a comparison. RV is a blue red with raspberry like stitching. RG has tonal stitching and was more of a bright cherry? Either way both are gorgeous - I bought and sold RG birkin twice before I ended up with the vermillion.

Vermillion is more orange red IMO in Togo, although my epsom vermillion SLGs are more true reds unless you put them against my RV Kelly which is also Togo.


----------



## doloresmia

impulsive said:


> What is the difference between RV and RG?  Is one a darker red, or have brown/pink undertones or a blue based red?   I have a RC B30 and was wanting a Kelly  28 or 32 in RV or RG.   Thank you!



Just tried to quote you! Sorry see above post


----------



## Sterntalerli

Ang-Lin said:


> At the Apple store waiting for a Genius Bar appointment with Ms. BZ Cos I’m a doofus and cracked the screen of my iPhoneX.


Where's the wallet from? Love it


----------



## Cilifene

carlinha said:


> Rose Pourpre K28 evercolor PHW and Clic Clac a Pois cashmere shawl [emoji178]
> View attachment 3909614



Just stunning....


----------



## Cilifene

Stella0925 said:


> My first birkin!!! (New to me) I'm over the moon! I paid a big premium for it but it is a 2017 bag and I don't need to wait for 2 years in my local boutique. The purchase can be justified, right ?



Congrats! It’s very beautiful   Black with silver hw


----------



## ceci

momasaurus said:


> These are great pix!
> The blues seem pretty close - are they IRL?



Thank you! I would say the Blue Izmir has a green undertone.


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely stunning! All your pics are awesome!



Thank you so much


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

Sterntalerli said:


> Where's the wallet from? Love it


Hi @Sterntalerli - if you're referring to the little pink thing, it's called Calvi from Hermes (color: Rose Pourpre). Not exactly a wallet, more like a card case, but I use it when I'm wearing smaller bags because my regular wallet (the Dogon) doesn't fit ...! I don't normally like having multiple SLGs because then I have to transfer cards to and from (which often results in me leaving crucial cards at home) but it's better than just having ur cards in a bag! HTH.


----------



## meowlett

In Vancouver today.  It is freezing cold.


----------



## Nankali

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3921322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange everywhere!  Mrs. PP after holiday shopping... Happy New Year everyone!



Love your whole outfit, so lovely & elegant! May I ask what is the design for the beautiful shawl?


----------



## 30gold

Thank you all for your "likes" and comments.  You make an old girl special.  Have a wonderful new year!


----------



## Lisa-SH

meowlett said:


> View attachment 3922062
> 
> In Vancouver today.  It is freezing cold.


Beautiful color of Birkin. Same here Toronto....I wonder whether extremely cold temperature does any harm on Togo leather?


----------



## Meta

Nankali said:


> Love your whole outfit, so lovely & elegant! May I ask what is the design for the beautiful shawl?


Not OP but that's the Duo Etriers CSGM from FW17.


----------



## Nankali

weN84 said:


> Not OP but that's the Duo Etriers CSGM from FW17.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3921470
> 
> All my favorites
> matcha cake + sakura mochi + etoupe B35
> 
> happy 2018


Oh your B is so beautiful!


----------



## tv_vt1809

With my Verrou in Paris


----------



## Cilifene

tv_vt1809 said:


> With my Verrou in Paris



Love this! You look gorgeous with your Verrou ...


----------



## ksuromax

AW 2017 CSGM Pirouette au Gallop


----------



## Cilifene

ksuromax said:


> AW 2017 CSGM Pirouette au Gallop



Beautiful - love the way you wear it ...


----------



## kelly7

Wow you are so beautiful, I love your Verrou.
Which colour is it ?


----------



## tv_vt1809

kelly7 said:


> Wow you are so beautiful, I love your Verrou.
> Which colour is it ?


thanks dear, that’s so kind of you to say. I think it’s called Blue Sapphir, it does appear brighter under different lighting. For example, the one below was under more sunlight so it looks slightly different


----------



## FrenchSandra

tv_vt1809 said:


> With my Verrou in Paris


Lovely pic, very classy bag, perfect on you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nuf

I love my Picotin and I hunt to get some more. I would love to get she smallest one in some bright color. Black is black but I simply love colors.


----------



## seasounds

It’s COLD in Florida today!!

Savana dance with RC K28


----------



## hclubfan

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3923489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s COLD in Florida today!!
> 
> Savana dance with RC K28


I’m in Florida too right now, and bundled up in a different cw of the same shawl!!


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3923489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s COLD in Florida today!!
> 
> Savana dance with RC K28



Looking fabulous in black and red  ❤️


----------



## Cilifene

I wear mostly black and white .....  
Love seeing everyone’s colorful pictures.....


----------



## seasounds

hclubfan said:


> I’m in Florida too right now, and bundled up in a different cw of the same shawl!!



Great minds...



Cilifene said:


> Looking fabulous in black and red  ❤️



It's my "fierce" look.  LOL!



Cilifene said:


> I wear mostly black and white .....
> Love seeing everyone’s colorful pictures.....
> 
> View attachment 3923532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923539



I love your B.  I'm guessing it's a 30.  Looks spectacular with your outfits!  BTW, LOVE your boots!


----------



## bobkat1991

PaG again, showing green corner


----------



## bobkat1991

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3923489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s COLD in Florida today!!
> 
> Savana dance with RC K28


*What a lovely outfit, seasounds!  Your color coordination is right on point.*


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> *What a lovely outfit, seasounds!  Your color coordination is right on point.*




Just trying to keep up with you and all the other lovely ladies on this thread!


----------



## Nyc72

bobkat1991 said:


> PaG again, showing green corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923591


U look so happy . Luv your bag, beautiful colour


----------



## Madam Bijoux

bobkat1991 said:


> PaG again, showing green corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923591


Great combination of colors!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Cilifene said:


> I wear mostly black and white .....
> Love seeing everyone’s colorful pictures.....
> 
> View attachment 3923532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923539



Love your coordination! So slick and stylish!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

bobkat1991 said:


> PaG again, showing green corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923591



Love your picture! Always look cheerful and happy! Brightens your outfit of the day!


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> Great minds...
> 
> 
> 
> It's my "fierce" look.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your B.  I'm guessing it's a 30.  Looks spectacular with your outfits!  BTW, LOVE your boots!



Thank you seasounds! so very kind of you to say! Yes, it's a 30  my one and only H bag


----------



## TankerToad

Cilifene said:


> I wear mostly black and white .....
> Love seeing everyone’s colorful pictures.....
> 
> View attachment 3923532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923539



Absolutely love your style


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cilifene

TankerToad said:


> Absolutely love your style



Thank you TT


----------



## dragonette

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3923489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s COLD in Florida today!!
> 
> Savana dance with RC K28



Love your jacket! And RC looks delicious!



Cilifene said:


> I wear mostly black and white .....
> Love seeing everyone’s colorful pictures.....
> 
> View attachment 3923532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923539



You're so good at wearing stripes! And those boots are tdf


----------



## dragonette

bobkat1991 said:


> PaG again, showing green corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923591



Gorgeous colors! I love that popsicle charm you have on GP


----------



## dooneybaby

Nanami_S. said:


> Heading out to the New Year’s Party [emoji322]
> Happy New Year to all my dearest tPF friends!!!
> View attachment 3920683


OMG, I'm a sucker for orange and green together!!


----------



## Manon07

guess the color


----------



## Onthego

Cilifene said:


> I wear mostly black and white .....
> Love seeing everyone’s colorful pictures.....
> 
> View attachment 3923532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923539


Love all your pics. Black and white is so classy. Also love your B. Is it Togo or Clemence leather? So perfectly structured. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## seasounds

dragonette said:


> Love your jacket! And RC looks delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> You're so good at wearing stripes! And those boots are tdf


Thank you, dragonette.  I've been drooling over your pics of your B and C.  You, Cilifene and Serva (among many others) have planted that demon seed of lust for a black B.  Still trying to decide whether to go 30 or 25.

Manon, your fue? baby is knocking it out of the park with your black ensemble.  I'm assuming it's a 25.


----------



## prepster

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3924111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess the color



Beautiful!  Is it Crevette?


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> Love your jacket! And RC looks delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> You're so good at wearing stripes! And those boots are tdf



Thanks Jessica!  always so kind


----------



## Cilifene

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3924111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess the color



Beautiful..! love the scarf too - and your nails are a perfect match  I have no idea of the color


----------



## Cilifene

Onthego said:


> Love all your pics. Black and white is so classy. Also love your B. Is it Togo or Clemence leather? So perfectly structured. Thank you for sharing.



Thank you so much Onthego! It's Togo, and only 3 months old -- still on cloud nine


----------



## rk4265

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3924111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess the color


Orange poppy


----------



## Manon07

Orange Poppy! I wasnt sure of the color but because its a B25 I needed COLOR. Thank you ALL!!


----------



## nuf

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 3924111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess the color


Love your whole outfit and manicure!


----------



## bobkat1991

Nyc72 said:


> U look so happy . Luv your bag, beautiful colour





Madam Bijoux said:


> Great combination of colors!





obsessedwhermes said:


> Love your picture! Always look cheerful and happy! Brightens your outfit of the day!





dragonette said:


> Gorgeous colors! I love that popsicle charm you have on GP


*You are all so kind!  Thank you for your lovely comments.*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Manon07 said:


> Orange Poppy! I wasnt sure of the color but because its a B25 I needed COLOR. Thank you ALL!!


Cousins with you, such a pop of colour is needed on a small bag. Congrats!


----------



## Manon07

periogirl28 said:


> Cousins with you, such a pop of colour is needed on a small bag. Congrats!



what color is your B25?


----------



## periogirl28

Manon07 said:


> what color is your B25?


I have a 28K in Orange Poppy.


----------



## Manon07

periogirl28 said:


> I have a 28K in Orange Poppy.



do you wear it a lot? easy color for everyday??


----------



## JMA24

The smaller ladies in action.

So happy to find a Kelly Mini - had been looking for a B25 in the Faubourg store, but the SA didn’t have any B25 or B30. Some time later she came back with the Mini in Rose Lipstick!


----------



## SaRo_0




----------



## Ang-Lin

JMA24 said:


> The smaller ladies in action.
> 
> So happy to find a Kelly Mini - had been looking for a B25 in the Faubourg store, but the SA didn’t have any B25 or B30. Some time later she came back with the Mini in Rose Lipstick!


thank you for posting this pic! I've been considering putting Kelly mini on my wishlist for this year and while I know it's 20cm, the comparison picture is really helpful for perspective!


----------



## Inkbluelover

My Kelly with me for lunch in vineyard


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

JMA24 said:


> The smaller ladies in action.
> 
> So happy to find a Kelly Mini - had been looking for a B25 in the Faubourg store, but the SA didn’t have any B25 or B30. Some time later she came back with the Mini in Rose Lipstick!


Love the variety in your collection.  I've dreamt of a green kelly cut.  Do you find that you use it often?


----------



## periogirl28

Manon07 said:


> do you wear it a lot? easy color for everyday??


I wouldn't say it's an easy color for everyday but I do wear it a lot bec the size, leather and style are very versatile. It goes with a lot of my neutral cream wardrobe and I tend to carry it in AW. HTH!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

JMA24 said:


> The smaller ladies in action.
> 
> So happy to find a Kelly Mini - had been looking for a B25 in the Faubourg store, but the SA didn’t have any B25 or B30. Some time later she came back with the Mini in Rose Lipstick!



Love your mini collection! Like having something in every colour! Gorgeous!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My Etoupe baby is visiting her second country since I brought her home. Greetings from Korea!


----------



## Cilifene

LovingTheOrange said:


> My Etoupe baby is visiting her second country since I brought her home. Greetings from Korea!
> 
> View attachment 3925290



Love Etope! You look gorgeous with your baby - Love your heels ...


----------



## stacey_1805

LovingTheOrange said:


> My Etoupe baby is visiting her second country since I brought her home. Greetings from Korea!
> 
> View attachment 3925290



Looking good! enjoy your trip to Korea!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Inkbluelover said:


> My Kelly with me for lunch in vineyard


I love this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Cilifene said:


> Love Etope! You look gorgeous with your baby - Love your heels ...



Can you believe my heels were 50% off at Chanel?! 



stacey_1805 said:


> Looking good! enjoy your trip to Korea!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Jamie2q

My Kelly with me to morning coffee run ☕️


----------



## Sourisbrune

bobkat1991 said:


> PaG again, showing green corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923591



Your GP is one of my favorite Hermés bag colors.  The scarf is beautiful!  
With your awesome smile, you’re picture perfect.


----------



## bobkat1991

Sourisbrune said:


> Your GP is one of my favorite Hermés bag colors.  The scarf is beautiful!
> With your awesome smile, you’re picture perfect.


Sourisbrune, I'm glad to meet another cuivre/copper lover!  And I'm blushing over your compliment!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Ang-Lin said:


> I love this!


Thank you


----------



## Bella_Figura

.


----------



## dragonette

LovingTheOrange said:


> My Etoupe baby is visiting her second country since I brought her home. Greetings from Korea!
> 
> View attachment 3925290



New heels go so well with Etoupe!


----------



## dragonette

Yesterday brunch with C24 and trying on new cashmere scarf


----------



## Monique1004

Took my pico out as soon as I got it. Great shopping day bag!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Chain d’Ancre Punk MM on a B....


----------



## Rami00

Swift leather pillow


----------



## Rami00

Another one ... jigé in argile


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

dragonette said:


> Yesterday brunch with C24 and trying on new cashmere scarf
> 
> View attachment 3926953
> View attachment 3926954
> View attachment 3926955





I love your sweater! What brand is it?


----------



## MotoChiq

Rami00 said:


> Another one ... jigé in argile



Your pup is adorable!


----------



## Hat Trick

Ha ha ha... Rami00, your photos even made DH laugh out loud! (He also said "expensive pillow" in mild horror!).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nuf

Rami00 said:


> Another one ... jigé in argile


Love your dog!


----------



## Rami00

@Hat Trick @MotoChiq
Thank you! He is always sitting on my outfits, especially shawls and using my bags as neck rest/pillows, whenever he gets a chance..lol


----------



## Rami00

nuf said:


> Love your dog!


Thank you sweetheart


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Swift leather pillow


What an amazing pic!


----------



## dragonette

Cafe hopping and shopping today


----------



## jtothelo

At the Hermés store at Copenhagen airport ealier today.
—-
Birkin 30 cm Togo (I normally dont overstuff my bag as I dont want it to get slouchy, but when carrying travel essentials for myself, husband and both children, the Birkin gets stuffed


----------



## Cilifene

jtothelo said:


> At the Hermés store at Copenhagen airport ealier today.
> —-
> Birkin 30 cm Togo (I normally dont overstuff my bag as I dont want it to get slouchy, but when carrying travel essentials for myself, husband and both children, the Birkin gets stuffed



Looking fabulous


----------



## LuckyBitch

dragonette said:


> Yesterday brunch with C24 and trying on new cashmere scarf
> 
> View attachment 3926953
> View attachment 3926954
> View attachment 3926955



Love your photos. I have the same cashmere scarf in light beige. They are so beautifully soft and warm. I adore mine.


----------



## dragonette

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I love your sweater! What brand is it?


It’s from Aritzia!


----------



## jtothelo

Cilifene said:


> Looking fabulous



Thank you so much


----------



## prattedu

Thanks for letting me share
First H bag for me Picotin22 etain ghw


----------



## Maedi

dragonette said:


> Cafe hopping and shopping today
> 
> View attachment 3928155
> View attachment 3928156
> View attachment 3928157
> View attachment 3928158


Your pictures make me homesick. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Cilifene

B30 and grey Space Shopping.


----------



## Cilifene

prattedu said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> First H bag for me Picotin22 etain ghw



Love Etain! you look beautiful with it - the red top is  really pretty to the twilly and horse.


----------



## dragonette

Maedi said:


> Your pictures make me homesick. Wish I could be there.



Hope you get to visit soon!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Meta

Goldilocks Kelly 28 at lunch


----------



## periogirl28

weN84 said:


> Goldilocks Kelly 28 at lunch
> View attachment 3929015



Classic Hermes! Transcends fashion trends and yet up to the minute with the sporty strap.


----------



## seasounds

Cilifene said:


> B30 and grey Space Shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3928960


I see color!  You look FAB!


----------



## Meta

periogirl28 said:


> Classic Hermes! Transcends fashion trends and yet up to the minute with the sporty strap.


Thank you!


----------



## seasounds

weN84 said:


> Goldilocks Kelly 28 at lunch
> View attachment 3929015


Classic + sporty = preppy
She's really pretty!


----------



## thyme

A bit of colour for a dark and dreary winter's day!


----------



## Meta

seasounds said:


> Classic + sporty = preppy
> She's really pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> A bit of colour for a dark and dreary winter's day!
> View attachment 3929053


We really need some colour today. I love the outfit and you know I would run off with that Sakura!


----------



## Cilifene

weN84 said:


> Goldilocks Kelly 28 at lunch
> View attachment 3929015



Gorgeous ....


----------



## Cilifene

seasounds said:


> I see color!  You look FAB!



Hehe, thanks dear


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Rami00 said:


> Another one ... jigé in argile


what a cutie!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

prattedu said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> First H bag for me Picotin22 etain ghw


Congrats on your first dose of Vitamin C! It’s a slippery slope from here on out


----------



## LovingTheOrange

chincac said:


> A bit of colour for a dark and dreary winter's day!
> View attachment 3929053


My ultimate holy grail!!! So envious


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Already dreaming of my next trip to Paris I’m always amused by my Rodeo GM on my k25 haha!


----------



## Cilifene

LovingTheOrange said:


> Already dreaming of my next trip to Paris I’m always amused by my Rodeo GM on my k25 haha!
> View attachment 3929123



The 25 size looks perfect on you - how tall are you if you don’t mind please?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> We really need some colour today. I love the outfit and you know I would run off with that Sakura!



thank you 



LovingTheOrange said:


> My ultimate holy grail!!! So envious



thank you 



LovingTheOrange said:


> Already dreaming of my next trip to Paris I’m always amused by my Rodeo GM on my k25 haha!



you made the GM work on the k25!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Cilifene said:


> The 25 size looks perfect on you - how tall are you if you don’t mind please?



I’m 5’6  my k25 is actually my most-used bag! Surprisingly, it can fit more items than you’d expect


----------



## Cilifene

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m 5’6  my k25 is actually my most-used bag! Surprisingly, it can fit more items than you’d expect



Thank you!  It sound like the perfect size Kelly for me too. Just one problem I forgot to water the money-tree and have to grove a new one


----------



## Luccibag

Me and my birkin 30 rouge vif at the opening of Opulent Habits store in Madison nj


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luccibag said:


> Me and my birkin 30 rouge vif at the opening of Opulent Habits store in Madison nj


So gorgeous... YOU and the bag =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dragonette said:


> Cafe hopping and shopping today
> 
> View attachment 3928155
> View attachment 3928156
> View attachment 3928157
> View attachment 3928158


Amazing pics! I see you're as obsessed with your C24 as I am with mine!


----------



## Cilifene

Luccibag said:


> Me and my birkin 30 rouge vif at the opening of Opulent Habits store in Madison nj



Gorgeous dear


----------



## catin

weN84 said:


> Goldilocks Kelly 28 at lunch
> View attachment 3929015


I love this with that strap!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## dragonette

LuckyBitch said:


> Love your photos. I have the same cashmere scarf in light beige. They are so beautifully soft and warm. I adore mine.



It feels amazing! But I'd prefer one in black so I might return this. I wanted to take it home just to see how the grey works in my wardrobe, but I think I still prefer a black. Light beige sounds lovely!



chincac said:


> A bit of colour for a dark and dreary winter's day!
> View attachment 3929053



So adorable! I love this size on you!



Luccibag said:


> Me and my birkin 30 rouge vif at the opening of Opulent Habits store in Madison nj



Super classy! Love it!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Amazing pics! I see you're as obsessed with your C24 as I am with mine!



I so am! Taking her everywhere I go! My B is taking a much needed rest lol


----------



## dragonette

LovingTheOrange said:


> Already dreaming of my next trip to Paris I’m always amused by my Rodeo GM on my k25 haha!
> View attachment 3929123



I only just left and I miss this place already!


----------



## LVjudy

weN84 said:


> Goldilocks Kelly 28 at lunch
> View attachment 3929015



Adore! Would love to get a strap like that? Where is it from?


----------



## thyme

dragonette said:


> So adorable! I love this size on you!



thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

My forever bag in action - Black Box Birkin. My SA and SM said they offered it to me as I was one of their few clients who was always asking for Box.


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## seasounds

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3929511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My forever bag in action - Black Box Birkin. My SA and SM said they offered it to me as I was one of their few clients who was always asking for Box.


Stunning!!  Is this new?  Definitely need more modeling shots!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

bobkat1991 said:


> Today



Love the Carre Kantha shawl!


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929548


Love the red trim and lipstick!  So beautiful with the snow in the background!


----------



## periogirl28

seasounds said:


> Stunning!!  Is this new?  Definitely need more modeling shots!


Thank you, no it is not new.


----------



## Meta

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous ....


Thank you! I enjoy your outfits paired with your black B30.  


LVjudy said:


> Adore! Would love to get a strap like that? Where is it from?


The shoulder strap is from a ZARA bag.


----------



## Meowwu

Okay, this is not exactly H in action on me but.... 

I tied my 17 year old twilly as a bow tie on my daughters penguin stuffy! It’s so cute!! I’d say twilly’s length is good for using as a bow tie on small to medium neck circumference. It’s an easy and fun way to use twilly! (It’s been sitting in my closet all these years (and hence the slightly curved end) because I don’t know what to use it on. Lol) 


I have included H’s instruction card in how to tie a bow tie.


----------



## momasaurus

prattedu said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> First H bag for me Picotin22 etain ghw


Perfect size for you! And you look so happy. Of course - very sweet bag!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929548


Great color, bobkat! and love that contrast stitching. You look fabulous, as always.
May I ask, is the stitching all intact? I have a black trim that needs some restitching. The boutique hemmed and hawed about their ability to do anything...


----------



## txrosegirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3929511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My forever bag in action - Black Box Birkin. My SA and SM said they offered it to me as I was one of their few clients who was always asking for Box.


wow! you are so lucky! i swear my SA keeps trying to talk me out of box and barenia saying they are high maintenance  

i love your BBB


----------



## bobkat1991

chincac said:


> Love the Carre Kantha shawl!


Thank you, chincac!  I love it, too.



seasounds said:


> Love the red trim and lipstick!  So beautiful with the snow in the background!


You are very sweet, seasounds!  Our weather here in SE VA is............different.  14" of snow on a Thursday.  Today, it was 55, and snow melting fast!




momasaurus said:


> Great color, bobkat! and love that contrast stitching. You look fabulous, as always.
> May I ask, is the stitching all intact? I have a black trim that needs some restitching. The boutique hemmed and hawed about their ability to do anything...


Thank you for your sweet compliment, momasauras!  The stitching seems fine to these nearsighted eyes.....Phooey on your boutique!


----------



## LVjudy

weN84 said:


> Thank you! I enjoy your outfits paired with your black B30.
> 
> The shoulder strap is from a ZARA bag.



Wow! Thanks for the reply. I would hv nvr guessed. Gorgeous combo


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929548


I love the embroidery look of this shawl! You have THE BEST shawls, bobkat! Keep those pretty pics coming!


----------



## Maedi

chincac said:


> A bit of colour for a dark and dreary winter's day!
> View attachment 3929053


So fun and chic, chincac. Have missed your inspiring photos.


----------



## Luccibag

Israeli_Flava said:


> So gorgeous... YOU and the bag =)



Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## thyme

Maedi said:


> So fun and chic, chincac. Have missed your inspiring photos.


 
 ￼thank you dear. Hope you are well.


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3929511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My forever bag in action - Black Box Birkin. My SA and SM said they offered it to me as I was one of their few clients who was always asking for Box.



Huge congrats periogirl, your BBB is stunning [emoji7] So happy you were offered this jem some time ago and it definitely is a forever bag, something that never goes out of style. I [emoji173]️ box too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

txrosegirl said:


> wow! you are so lucky! i swear my SA keeps trying to talk me out of box and barenia saying they are high maintenance
> 
> i love your BBB


Thank you! Tell them you are capable of the maintenance and Jane's original Birkin was Black Box anyway. 



Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats periogirl, your BBB is stunning [emoji7] So happy you were offered this jem some time ago and it definitely is a forever bag, something that never goes out of style. I [emoji173]️ box too.



Thank you Serva, I know you are a fellow Box lover.


----------



## kelly7

Hallo Periogirl28,
ohhh i love your box B.   its amazing that you could get one  !!!
I also hope for one.
Would you tell me in which year you got her ?


----------



## periogirl28

kelly7 said:


> Hallo Periogirl28,
> ohhh i love your box B.   its amazing that you could get one  !!!
> I also hope for one.
> Would you tell me in which year you got her ?


Thank you dear, it is from 2010.


----------



## dotty8

chincac said:


> A bit of colour for a dark and dreary winter's day!
> View attachment 3929053



Adorable outfit


----------



## thyme

dotty8 said:


> Adorable outfit


Thank you dotty8


----------



## txrosegirl

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Tell them you are capable of the maintenance and Jane's original Birkin was Black Box anyway.
> ...



i told him i am adament about box and barenia! i hope he remembers 

seriously,  black box is so so soooo lovely


----------



## periogirl28

txrosegirl said:


> i told him i am adament about box and barenia! i hope he remembers
> 
> seriously,  black box is so so soooo lovely


I wish you much luck for both!


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> I love the embroidery look of this shawl! You have THE BEST shawls, bobkat! Keep those pretty pics coming!


*Awwwww, Ladybaga, thank you!*


----------



## periogirl28

Black Swift Constance and Hermes super soft over knee boots. Thanks for letting me spam!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Black Swift Constance and Hermes super soft over knee boots. Thanks for letting me spam!


Looking chic!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Looking chic!


Thank you!


----------



## thyme

Kelly gallivanting in Paris..


----------



## momasaurus

chincac said:


> Kelly gallivanting in Paris..
> 
> View attachment 3931106
> View attachment 3931107
> View attachment 3931108
> View attachment 3931109


Fabulous! Gorgeous bag and what nice pictures. (Daydreaming.....)


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Kelly gallivanting in Paris..
> 
> View attachment 3931106
> View attachment 3931107
> View attachment 3931108
> View attachment 3931109


This is the perfect bag for Paris. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cilifene

Today .... 
Excuse the dirty mirror - it's NOT stains on the B


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cilifene

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3931093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Swift Constance and Hermes super soft over knee boots. Thanks for letting me spam!



Love everything.!


----------



## Cilifene

chincac said:


> Kelly gallivanting in Paris..
> 
> View attachment 3931106
> View attachment 3931107
> View attachment 3931108
> View attachment 3931109



BEAUTIFUL ....


----------



## periogirl28

Cilifene said:


> Love everything.!


Many thanks! You are looking so fabulous!


----------



## thyme

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous! Gorgeous bag and what nice pictures. (Daydreaming.....)



Thank you! Paris is beautiful.. 



periogirl28 said:


> This is the perfect bag for Paris. ❤️❤️❤️



Thank you dear 


Cilifene said:


> Today ....
> Excuse the dirty mirror - it's NOT stains on the B



Clifene, I can tell you love and use your birkin a lot from your pictures  which is great to see. You carry the bag so well. And thank you


----------



## thyme

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous! Gorgeous bag and what nice pictures. (Daydreaming.....)



Thank you! Paris is beautiful.. 



periogirl28 said:


> This is the perfect bag for Paris. ❤️❤️❤️



Thank you dear 


Cilifene said:


> Today ....
> Excuse the dirty mirror - it's NOT stains on the B



Clifene, I can tell you love and use your birkin a lot from your pictures  which is great to see. You carry the bag so well. And thank you


----------



## thyme

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous! Gorgeous bag and what nice pictures. (Daydreaming.....)



Thank you! Paris is beautiful.. 



periogirl28 said:


> This is the perfect bag for Paris. ❤️❤️❤️



Thank you dear 


Cilifene said:


> Today ....
> Excuse the dirty mirror - it's NOT stains on the B



Clifene, I can tell you love and use your birkin a lot from your pictures  which is great to see. You carry the bag so well. And thank you


----------



## littleming

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3931093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Swift Constance and Hermes super soft over knee boots. Thanks for letting me spam!



Love your taste!!! Always so chic! [emoji173]️


----------



## littleming

chincac said:


> Kelly gallivanting in Paris..
> 
> View attachment 3931106
> View attachment 3931107
> View attachment 3931108
> View attachment 3931109



Enjoy Paris!!! Love the photos.


----------



## thyme

littleming said:


> Enjoy Paris!!! Love the photos.



Thank you ​


----------



## Cilifene

View attachment 3931229



periogirl28 said:


> Many thanks! You are looking so fabulous!



Thank you PerioGirl, that is very kind you!


----------



## littleblackbag

Cilifene said:


> Today ....
> Excuse the dirty mirror - it's NOT stains on the B
> 
> View attachment 3931149


I'm loving your boots, are they DM's by any chance?


----------



## Cilifene

chincac said:


> Clifene, I can tell you love and use your birkin a lot from your pictures  which is great to see. You carry the bag so well. And thank you



Yes, you're absolutely right chincac  Thank you very much, very kind of you to say! Actually, I still can't believe it's mine...haha. Got it only three months ago - and can you believe I was on the wait list for only TEN days ...


----------



## Cilifene

littleblackbag said:


> I'm loving your boots, are they DM's by any chance?



Thank you LBB, Yes, they are DM


----------



## MotoChiq

chincac said:


> Kelly gallivanting in Paris..[emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3931106
> View attachment 3931107
> View attachment 3931108
> View attachment 3931109


Have a great time in Paris!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cilantro

Cilifene said:


> Yes, you're absolutely right chincac  Thank you very much, very kind of you to say! Actually, I still can't believe it's mine...haha. Got it only three months ago - and can you believe I was on the wait list for only TEN days ...


Wow! Lucky you! Love your B. Btw is your DM comfy? Contemplating on getting one.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LuckyBitch

dragonette said:


> It feels amazing! But I'd prefer one in black so I might return this. I wanted to take it home just to see how the grey works in my wardrobe, but I think I still prefer a black. Light beige sounds lovely!
> I'd also love this scarf in black, unfortunately the German H site doesn't offer black. The darkest colour is Caban which is a dark blue.
> Good luck, hope your store has one in black. The first time I see one in black I'll jump on it straight away.


----------



## Cilifene

cilantro said:


> Wow! Lucky you! Love your B. Btw is your DM comfy? Contemplating on getting one.



Thanks very much cilantro. They are new I’ve only used them four or five times so they are still in the breaking in phase  so far very good though.


----------



## cilantro

Cilifene said:


> Thanks very much cilantro. They are new I’ve only used them four or five times so they are still in the breaking in phase  so far very good though.


Ah I love shoes but dread the breaking in phase as my bunions always gets blisters.


----------



## Cilifene

cilantro said:


> Ah I love shoes but dread the breaking in phase as my bunions always gets blisters.



They don’t give me blisters. Maybe you should go try them, there are different styles though they look the same


----------



## Cilifene

It’s easier to buy bags than clothes and shoes - the bag always fit


----------



## bagnut1

Cilifene said:


> It’s easier to buy bags than clothes and shoes - the bag always fit



So true!


----------



## Cilifene

Black MissB again  she’s the only H I got  
Do have a weakness for Burberry coats   Here’s B30 paired with a black wool Burberry and the only H scarf I got Space Shopping ....


----------



## cilantro

Cilifene said:


> They don’t give me blisters. Maybe you should go try them, there are different styles though they look the same


Haha I know right. May I ask which style is yours? I get blisters from all new shoes b/c of my bunions. Very difficult to find pretty and comfy shoes for feet with bunions.


----------



## cilantro

Cilifene said:


> It’s easier to buy bags than clothes and shoes - the bag always fit


Can’t agree more! I’ve bought shoes that felt comfy whilst trying in the shop but they hurt when I actually starts wearing them due to my bunions. Some pretty but painful shoes stay in the closet since.


----------



## Cilifene

cilantro said:


> Haha I know right. May I ask which style is yours? I get blisters from all new shoes b/c of my bunions. Very difficult to find pretty and comfy shoes for feet with bunions.



Mine is Pascal Buttero


----------



## cilantro

Cilifene said:


> Mine is Pascal Buttero


Ooh.. I’m going to check it out!  Thank you, Cilifene


----------



## fabuleux

cocomlle said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for this thread, but here I am hangin' with the cat under a warm Avalon baby blanket (which I've repurposed as a lap duvet because the "baby" is now 9) watching the Hallmark Channel because it's cold outside!
> View attachment 3906324


Gorgeous cat!


----------



## littleblackbag

Cilifene said:


> Thank you LBB, Yes, they are DM
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931347


I used to wear DM's all the time, maybe I need to revisit them... They look fab!


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cilifene said:


> Black MissB again  she’s the only H I got
> Do have a weakness for Burberry coats   Here’s B30 paired with a black wool Burberry and the only H scarf I got Space Shopping ....
> 
> View attachment 3931549



I really like your style.  The couple of outfits I’ve seen thus far, on the Hermes thread are fantastic.  Your B is gorgeous and I’m lovin’ your hair.  I’m now in my fifties and letting my dark hair go grey.
I just want to say, your look is divine!


----------



## Cilifene

Sourisbrune said:


> I really like your style.  The couple of outfits I’ve seen thus far, on the Hermes thread are fantastic.  Your B is gorgeous and I’m lovin’ your hair.  I’m now in my fifties and letting my dark hair go grey.
> I just want to say, your look is divine!



Thank you for all your kind words!  You should join us girls in the 50-ish-plus Club thread  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-not-of-bags.894797/page-878#post-31956100


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## juzluvpink

Ms BI GP with me on a work trip



Glad to have brought her along as I was able to fit my notes, Surface Pro and all necessity in and saved me the hassle of bringing another laptop bag.


----------



## Cilifene

juzluvpink said:


> Ms BI GP with me on a work trip
> View attachment 3931668
> 
> 
> Glad to have brought her along as I was able to fit my notes, Surface Pro and all necessity in and saved me the hassle of bringing another laptop bag.



Love the GP and the scarf is SO beautiful Great picture! there’s something peaceful about it ....


----------



## thyme

MotoChiq said:


> Have a great time in Paris!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Thank you! I did indeed


----------



## Sourisbrune

Cilifene said:


> Thank you for all your kind words!  You should join us girls in the 50-ish-plus Club thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...age-not-of-bags.894797/page-878#post-31956100


Don’t mind if I do.
Thank you!


----------



## catin

dragonette said:


> Yesterday brunch with C24 and trying on new cashmere scarf
> 
> View attachment 3926953
> View attachment 3926954
> View attachment 3926955


You always have the best photos


----------



## catin

jtothelo said:


> At the Hermés store at Copenhagen airport ealier today.
> —-
> Birkin 30 cm Togo (I normally dont overstuff my bag as I dont want it to get slouchy, but when carrying travel essentials for myself, husband and both children, the Birkin gets stuffed


Oh man I'm going to Copenhagen soon  Didn't know there was Hermes at the airport haha


----------



## catin

prattedu said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> First H bag for me Picotin22 etain ghw


I love your accessorizing of the picotin!


----------



## dragonette

catin said:


> You always have the best photos



Thank you dear! xx


----------



## dragonette

Two of my fav cafes in Munich and mountain trip with C24


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> Two of my fav cafes in Munich and mountain trip with C24
> 
> View attachment 3932144
> View attachment 3932145
> View attachment 3932146
> View attachment 3932147
> View attachment 3932148
> View attachment 3932149



Love all your photos Jess! ... and you look amazing with your C24 ..


----------



## periogirl28

Barenia Rose Gold CDC in action with my Halzan. Happy Friday!


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3932298
> View attachment 3932299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Rose Gold CDC in action with my Halzan. Happy Friday!



Lovely combo. Happy Friday Periogirl.


----------



## HavLab

dragonette said:


> Two of my fav cafes in Munich and mountain trip with C24
> 
> View attachment 3932144
> View attachment 3932145
> View attachment 3932146
> View attachment 3932147
> View attachment 3932148
> View attachment 3932149



Great photos.  What is the name of your coat?  Of course the Constance looks awesome...some day I will be your bag twin!


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> Lovely combo. Happy Friday Periogirl.


Thx! Happy Friday my dear!


----------



## Gnuj

juzluvpink said:


> Ms BI GP with me on a work trip
> View attachment 3931668
> 
> 
> Glad to have brought her along as I was able to fit my notes, Surface Pro and all necessity in and saved me the hassle of bringing another laptop bag.



Love how the scarf matches and the pop of color from your charm.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

Cilifene said:


> Love all your photos Jess! ... and you look amazing with your C24 ..



Thank you my dear friend! 



HavLab said:


> Great photos.  What is the name of your coat?  Of course the Constance looks awesome...some day I will be your bag twin!



The coat is good ol' Zara. Best 79euro (on sale) I've ever spent.  It's been hard finding a plain black coat with black fur hood and silver zippers, everything seems to be ghw! I pounced when I found this! I look forward to being your bag twin!


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> Thank you my dear friend!
> 
> 
> 
> The coat is good ol' Zara. Best 79euro (on sale) I've ever spent.  It's been hard finding a plain black coat with black fur hood and silver zippers, everything seems to be ghw! I pounced when I found this! I look forward to being your bag twin!



Whaaaat..??? Zara?? it's really perfect on you ....


----------



## itorresmd

Contance 18 Noir PHW


----------



## dragonette

Cilifene said:


> Whaaaat..??? Zara?? it's really perfect on you ....


It is also really warm without making me overheat. I love it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Evie stuffed to capacity at the airport with me, waiting to board our flight.


----------



## Livia1

cafecreme15 said:


> Evie stuffed to capacity at the airport with me, waiting to board our flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932480



Very pretty! And safe travels!
I just got an Evelyne and I can't wait to travel with it, I know it will be perfect for that


----------



## HavLab

dragonette said:


> Thank you my dear friend!
> 
> 
> 
> The coat is good ol' Zara. Best 79euro (on sale) I've ever spent.  It's been hard finding a plain black coat with black fur hood and silver zippers, everything seems to be ghw! I pounced when I found this! I look forward to being your bag twin!


Thank you!!!  Wow that is a great deal for a coat that really looks good on you!!!!


----------



## dragonette

HavLab said:


> Thank you!!!  Wow that is a great deal for a coat that really looks good on you!!!!


Thank YOU!


----------



## kimikaze

cafecreme15 said:


> Evie stuffed to capacity at the airport with me, waiting to board our flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932480


Love the colour of your EvieCould you tell me what colour it is exactly?! Hope you have a good flight!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I hope you guys aren't getting sick of seeing my etoupe yet! It's the only bag I've brought on my holiday travels. Last trip before heading home: Boston  
Spreading some happiness with this giant 'HAPPY' sign. Happy Friday everyone~


----------



## dragonette

Today in the city. It was a very cold day!

Sorry for the C24 overload!


----------



## dragonette

LovingTheOrange said:


> I hope you guys aren't getting sick of seeing my etoupe yet! It's the only bag I've brought on my holiday travels. Last trip before heading home: Boston
> Spreading some happiness with this giant 'HAPPY' sign. Happy Friday everyone~
> 
> View attachment 3932551


Never tired of etoupe! Happy Friday babe!


----------



## tramcaro

dragonette said:


> Yesterday brunch with C24 and trying on new cashmere scarf
> 
> View attachment 3926953
> View attachment 3926954
> View attachment 3926955




I got this exact same scarf last year, and it’s my favourite of all Hermes scarves!  So in love with it, I bought another one in pink this year.  You look awesome in all the pics!  Never get tired looking at that C!


----------



## cafecreme15

kimikaze said:


> Love the colour of your EvieCould you tell me what colour it is exactly?! Hope you have a good flight!



Thank you! Arrived safely [emoji4] It’s bleu agate! Evie really is the perfect travel bag.


----------



## mcwee

At second row of car seats 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## kimikaze

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! Arrived safely [emoji4] It’s bleu agate! Evie really is the perfect travel bag.


I thought it was!!! I  that colour.....it’s on my wish list for 2018Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Livia1

mcwee said:


> At second row of car seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933060
> 
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk



Such a lovely Bolide!


----------



## dragonette

tramcaro said:


> I got this exact same scarf last year, and it’s my favourite of all Hermes scarves!  So in love with it, I bought another one in pink this year.  You look awesome in all the pics!  Never get tired looking at that C!



Aw thank you! I love thick scarves in solid colors so this one was singing to me in the store! I just wish it was black or a darker grey like graphite type of grey. Would love to see yours! (scarves and C!)


----------



## LuckyBitch

Cilifene said:


> Black MissB again  she’s the only H I got
> Do have a weakness for Burberry coats   Here’s B30 paired with a black wool Burberry and the only H scarf I got Space Shopping ....
> 
> View attachment 3931549


You look fabulous.


----------



## westcoastgal

dragonette said:


> Two of my fav cafes in Munich and mountain trip with C24
> 
> View attachment 3932144
> View attachment 3932145
> View attachment 3932146
> View attachment 3932147
> View attachment 3932148
> View attachment 3932149


Very glamorous!


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> I hope you guys aren't getting sick of seeing my etoupe yet! It's the only bag I've brought on my holiday travels. Last trip before heading home: Boston
> Spreading some happiness with this giant 'HAPPY' sign. Happy Friday everyone~
> 
> View attachment 3932551


Never could get tired of seeing your bag! Great pic.


----------



## lanit

Ready to go with my Halzan and Galop shawl!


----------



## dragonette

westcoastgal said:


> Very glamorous!


Thank you dear! xx


----------



## tramcaro

dragonette said:


> Aw thank you! I love thick scarves in solid colors so this one was singing to me in the store! I just wish it was black or a darker grey like graphite type of grey. Would love to see yours! (scarves and C!)



I would love more solid colour next year, like a magenta or nice red!  I’ve seen a deep navy one, it looks nice to wear with black.


----------



## dragonette

tramcaro said:


> I would love more solid colour next year, like a magenta or nice red!  I’ve seen a deep navy one, it looks nice to wear with black.


LOVE IT ALL! The jacket with the tie is lovely! Where is it from? I tried a very lightweight coat from H Munich recently, it looks like a similar texture. The scarves and C look great on you! I love the French baguette shot.


----------



## tramcaro

dragonette said:


> LOVE IT ALL! The jacket with the tie is lovely! Where is it from? I tried a very lightweight coat from H Munich recently, it looks like a similar texture. The scarves and C look great on you! I love the French baguette shot.



Thank you! The black coat is from Max Mara Sport Max line.  I like it at lot, and it has a playful twist.


----------



## krawford

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3932298
> View attachment 3932299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia Rose Gold CDC in action with my Halzan. Happy Friday!


Love this!!!!!


----------



## MSO13

Tapis Persans 140cm silk, with matching lipstick Tropicalia by Pat McGrath


----------



## seasounds

Tyger Tyger, H boots and belt and B30.


----------



## periogirl28

krawford said:


> Love this!!!!!


Oh thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

What a fantastic photo, and I also have this cw of Tapis Persans and adore it (it’s so versatile)! I’ve been dying to try Pat McGrath’s lipsticks too.


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> I hope you guys aren't getting sick of seeing my etoupe yet! It's the only bag I've brought on my holiday travels. Last trip before heading home: Boston
> Spreading some happiness with this giant 'HAPPY' sign. Happy Friday everyone~
> 
> View attachment 3932551



Your some hoes very well with the sign.


----------



## prattedu

Cilifene said:


> Love Etain! you look beautiful with it - the red top is  really pretty to the twilly and horse.



Thank you Hope to get another h bag soon


----------



## prattedu

LovingTheOrange said:


> Congrats on your first dose of Vitamin C! It’s a slippery slope from here on out


Thank you I know right? 
Can’t wait till my next bag to purchase


----------



## ailoveresale

Took my Kelly out for the first time! Wearing it casually with current elliot top, rag and bone jeans, and Chanel espadrilles.


----------



## prattedu

momasaurus said:


> Perfect size for you! And you look so happy. Of course - very sweet bag!


Thank you  I should have bought H bag earlier lol


----------



## chica727

Pico 18 eclat in action with munchkins.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MSO13 said:


> Tapis Persans 140cm silk, with matching lipstick Tropicalia by Pat McGrath
> 
> View attachment 3933558



This is lovely on you, especially the way you’ve tied it.     And I can happily say I’m your twin!!


----------



## HGT

Loving my CDC

IG @hgthfairy


----------



## Meowwu

Out with my Roulis 23 Gris Asphalte and matching GA Kelly double tour in rose gold to go try out Acne jeans! (Lighting in the full body photo is not that good. The second photo depicts the true colour better.)


----------



## toiletduck

lanit said:


> Ready to go with my Halzan and Galop shawl!
> 
> View attachment 3933198


Beautiful combo! Save for the colourway, we are scarf twins!


----------



## toiletduck

Meowwu said:


> Out with my Roulis 23 Gris Asphalte and matching GA Kelly double tour in rose gold to go try out Acne jeans! (Lighting in the full body photo is not that good. The second photo depicts the true colour better.)
> View attachment 3933913
> View attachment 3933914


Love this combo!! Falling in love with the roulis too now!


----------



## toiletduck

Out and about with my baby boy and ecorce K32!


----------



## Meowwu

toiletduck said:


> Love this combo!! Falling in love with the roulis too now!


Hee! Let’s twin!!!! 

It’s quite easy to use! (I am honestly thinking about a mini Roulis as well.)


----------



## coxynell

MSO13 said:


> Tapis Persans 140cm silk, with matching lipstick Tropicalia by Pat McGrath
> 
> View attachment 3933558



LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Fab41

Just got it.. and still obsessing.. K28 sellier BE phw


----------



## DR2014

Fab41 said:


> Just got it.. and still obsessing.. K28 sellier BE phw


I love it all!  What scarf is that?  So pretty!


----------



## Cilifene

Fab41 said:


> Just got it.. and still obsessing.. K28 sellier BE phw



Gorgeous! Both the K and you  is it a Burberry scarf? very nice ...


----------



## Cilifene

ailoveresale said:


> Took my Kelly out for the first time! Wearing it casually with current elliot top, rag and bone jeans, and Chanel espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 3933708



Perfect casually dressed - Is it Etain?


----------



## Fab41

Cilifene said:


> Gorgeous! Both the K and you  is it a Burberry scarf? very nice ...





DR2014 said:


> I love it all!  What scarf is that?  So pretty!


Yes it’s a burberry scarf.. the one with red hearts.. thank u


----------



## Cilifene

LovingTheOrange said:


> I hope you guys aren't getting sick of seeing my etoupe yet! It's the only bag I've brought on my holiday travels. Last trip before heading home: Boston
> Spreading some happiness with this giant 'HAPPY' sign. Happy Friday everyone~
> 
> View attachment 3932551



Never tired of seeing your etoupe   ..You look fab with it


----------



## toiletduck

Meowwu said:


> Hee! Let’s twin!!!!
> 
> It’s quite easy to use! (I am honestly thinking about a mini Roulis as well.)


Oh a mini would be so cute too!!


----------



## alinushk2004

Just stunning! Congrats!!


----------



## dragonette

Another fav cafe in Munich. Where we can see ppl riding their horses  The food here is really good!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Today’s out with my bolide 27.



We had some nice brunch.



A sunny winter day in my city.☀️



Happy Sunday.


----------



## nuf

My So Kelly and mister Hulk... Mum's life


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Waiting for my coat at a restaurant


----------



## OKComputer

She looks beautiful in diffuse sunlight! Etain is such a chameleon colour.


----------



## meowlett

Late lunch today...


----------



## Rami00

Met an amazing fashionista through IG, this world is a very small place


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Met an amazing fashionista through IG, this world is a very small place


I love to see bright, cheerful colors used during our brutally cold months! Both bags are just gorgeous (and I love your cw of Brandebourgs ❤️)


----------



## OKComputer

Rami00 said:


> Met an amazing fashionista through IG, this world is a very small place



Hershey centre! You are in my neck of the woods!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Cilifene said:


> Perfect casually dressed - Is it Etain?



Thank you! It is etain. [emoji5]


----------



## seccrenicche

On our way to Vegas with my loved and used (and only a little abused) 40cm vache naturelle:


----------



## Meowwu

I didn’t switch out of Roulis from yesterday. So here it is, went shopping and in the office on a fair weathered Sunday! (Pairing with my chaine d’ancre silver bracelet.)


----------



## Rhl2987

Meowwu said:


> I didn’t switch out of Roulis from yesterday. So here it is, went shopping and in the office on a fair weathered Sunday! (Pairing with my chaine d’ancre silver bracelet.)
> View attachment 3934821


This is so beautiful!! I’m about to get this same bag but the mini size! Do you love the color and find it very easy to match and use daily? I’ve been looking for the perfect neutral mini Roulis for a longtime.


----------



## Meowwu

Rhl2987 said:


> This is so beautiful!! I’m about to get this same bag but the mini size! Do you love the color and find it very easy to match and use daily? I’ve been looking for the perfect neutral mini Roulis for a longtime.


I love Gris Asphalte!! It’s my number one ranked grey. It is a very clean, pleasant and versatile grey to wear and look at. It pairs lovely with blue, black, beige, etc. I think it’s a good colour to invest in!  Lets twin in different sizes!


----------



## runner1234

Fab41 said:


> Just got it.. and still obsessing.. K28 sellier BE phw


TDF!!! I am so hoping for a BE B/K this year It looks so lovely on you


----------



## runner1234

dragonette said:


> Two of my fav cafes in Munich and mountain trip with C24
> 
> Looks wonderful! Love your C ❤️


----------



## Fab41

runner1234 said:


> TDF!!! I am so hoping for a BE B/K this year It looks so lovely on you


Well , my SA said this color has been “reissued” because of demand... so u just might get lucky ...  tnx!


----------



## Gnuj

ailoveresale said:


> Took my Kelly out for the first time! Wearing it casually with current elliot top, rag and bone jeans, and Chanel espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 3933708



Great outfit! Love this color.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Clemence Birkin 40 in Noir with a matching Paddock charm in Noir with contrast stitching...


----------



## littleblackbag

chica727 said:


> Pico 18 eclat in action with munchkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933775
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I still can't get over how thick and lush the leather looks on your beautiful Pico!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> I love to see bright, cheerful colors used during our brutally cold months! Both bags are just gorgeous (and I love your cw of Brandebourgs ❤️)





OKComputer said:


> Hershey centre! You are in my neck of the woods!!


Thank you ladies! It was sooo windy and cold, well what else is new, right!
Hopefully, I get to meet both of you one day.


----------



## Freckles1

Brought out E today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chica727

Pico eclat accompanied me for a lunch meeting. Pegasus CGM perched inside the bag This is one of the easiest bags to use. Grab and go. Thanks for letting me share..
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chica727

littleblackbag said:


> I still can't get over how thick and lush the leather looks on your beautiful Pico!


Thank you! It's tad smaller than what I am used to. I really like how easy and light it is in 18 cm.  *blus*flowers*

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## littleblackbag

chica727 said:


> Thank you! It's tad smaller than what I am used to. I really like how easy and light it is in 18 cm.  *blus*flowers*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I have a black Pico in 18cm and I love it, it can fit quite a surprising amount for what appears to be a small bag.


----------



## hannahsophia

Freckles1 said:


> Brought out E today
> View attachment 3935320



Beautiful freckles! Is this a pm or gm?


----------



## txrosegirl

out for lunch today with my fiancé....love the jaguar scarves!


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Late lunch today...
> View attachment 3934621
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934623



You where this so well! And I love the Space Shopping! Very chic outfit! 29cm? Would love to hear how the hunter leather is working for you.


----------



## risinghue

Ang-Lin said:


> Anyone else ever played around with their Jypsiere strap on a Kelly?



Beautiful colors


----------



## bobkat1991

Sent from my SM-G950U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## seasounds

Sunny day!


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> You where this so well! And I love the Space Shopping! Very chic outfit! 29cm? Would love to hear how the hunter leather is working for you.


cocomlle, my Evelyne Sellier 29 is epsom leather, not hunter.  It is very much needed for our rainy winter in the Pacific NW.  And thank you!


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3936076
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using PurseForum mobile app


You're looking wonderful again, you bring sunshine into this forum.


----------



## Croisette7

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3936076
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using PurseForum mobile app


Looking great today, dear *bobkat*, as usual!


----------



## Freckles1

hannahsophia said:


> Beautiful freckles! Is this a pm or gm?



It is the pm 
I think I would like a Goldie gm!!


----------



## bobkat1991

LuckyBitch said:


> You're looking wonderful again, you bring sunshine into this forum.


Thank you for your sweet words, LuckyBitch!



Croisette7 said:


> Looking great today, dear *bobkat*, as usual!


Thank you Croisette!  Even though I will never be able to post as many truly delightful photos as you do!  You do know that I drool over your postings of perfectly color coordinated outfits, don't you?


----------



## San2222

With my work purse, gp 36 in etoupe
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my HTC_M10h using Tapatalk


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

San2222 said:


> With my work purse, gp 36 in etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936526
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_M10h using Tapatalk


I'm considering this exact bag (though probably in a darker color) for a work tote. How do you like it?


----------



## San2222

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm considering this exact bag (though probably in a darker color) for a work tote. How do you like it?


A bit heavy tbh, i would get epsom leather but not sure if I've seen this color in epsom for gp. 

Sent from my HTC_M10h using Tapatalk


----------



## teachertisay

You gals like?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Maiden voyage for my new-to-me Drag 2 - woo hoo! [emoji4]


----------



## seasounds

Cookiefiend said:


> Maiden voyage for my new-to-me Drag 2 - woo hoo! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3937049


THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Cookiefiend

seasounds said:


> THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!


I feel the same way!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cookiefiend said:


> Maiden voyage for my new-to-me Drag 2 - woo hoo! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3937049


Gorgeous!


----------



## bobkat1991

Cookiefiend said:


> Maiden voyage for my new-to-me Drag 2 - woo hoo! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3937049


*GAWJUSS BAG!!!*


----------



## Yoshi1296

Cookiefiend said:


> Maiden voyage for my new-to-me Drag 2 - woo hoo! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3937049



Wow really nice!!


----------



## westcoastgal

San2222 said:


> With my work purse, gp 36 in etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936526
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC_M10h using Tapatalk


Your twillies are perfect; no small feat on a GP36. Looking great! We’re bag twins.


----------



## westcoastgal

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3936076
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using PurseForum mobile app


Great energy! Love the bag too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous!





bobkat1991 said:


> *GAWJUSS BAG!!!*





Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow really nice!!


Thank you all so much! I'm just thrilled with her! 
And thanks everyone for all the likes!


----------



## ehy12

B25 Rose Pourpre out on maiden voyage!! Fun evening out...love the pop color and this tiny gem!!



Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## odette57

Taking sunshine out on this gloomy day.


----------



## Gnuj

ehy12 said:


> B25 Rose Pourpre out on maiden voyage!! Fun evening out...love the pop color and this tiny gem!!
> View attachment 3937410
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


Love the pop of color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

Ready to go shopping with my fave (and only) B35


----------



## runner1234

I’d love to “invest” in a Chanel tweed jacket if I ever find the perfect one.. Loved this one but not sure it’s “the one”


----------



## cafecreme15

runner1234 said:


> I’d love to “invest” in a Chanel tweed jacket if I ever find the perfect one.. Loved this one but not sure it’s “the one”


Both the Birkin and the jacket are gorgeous on you! I love the cut and pattern of the jacket.


----------



## cafecreme15

runner1234 said:


> Ready to go shopping with my fave (and only) B35


Is this coat from Banana Republic? I just ordered one that looks exactly like it from there if not.


----------



## ehy12

Gnuj said:


> Love the pop of color!


Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gigllee

runner1234 said:


> Ready to go shopping with my fave (and only) B35


You carry your B35 so elegantly and chic!


----------



## runner1234

cafecreme15 said:


> Is this coat from Banana Republic? I just ordered one that looks exactly like it from there if not.


It’s from Zara!


----------



## runner1234

Gigllee said:


> You carry your B35 so elegantly and chic!


Thanks so much!


----------



## runner1234

cafecreme15 said:


> Both the Birkin and the jacket are gorgeous on you! I love the cut and pattern of the jacket.


Thank you, that is so sweet!


----------



## runner1234

From my work holiday party - Vert Vertigo Kelly cut


----------



## runner1234

With my SO etoupe B30 (BS interior and BGHW)


----------



## runner1234

Another with my SO  I’m home in bed with the flu, hence the multiple posts LOL


----------



## cafecreme15

runner1234 said:


> Another with my SO  I’m home in bed with the flu, hence the multiple posts LOL



You look great in all of them, thanks for sharing! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

runner1234 said:


> From my work holiday party - Vert Vertigo Kelly cut



What a pretty dress!!


----------



## teachertisay

runner1234 said:


> Another with my SO  I’m home in bed with the flu, hence the multiple posts LOL



I was wondering if u were having a fashion show  All very elegant[emoji106]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Louis74

For something a bit different, afternoon tea with H Déco cups:


----------



## ksuromax

Jaguar Quetzal shawl and driving gloves


----------



## toiletduck

Post dinner ice cream date with DH, b30 and Gingy!


----------



## seasounds

runner1234 said:


> Another with my SO  I’m home in bed with the flu, hence the multiple posts LOL


Love your styling!  Really love this blouse!


----------



## Keren16

Cookiefiend said:


> Maiden voyage for my new-to-me Drag 2 - woo hoo! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3937049



Beautiful! [emoji173]️Fortunate find!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Keren16

runner1234 said:


> I’d love to “invest” in a Chanel tweed jacket if I ever find the perfect one.. Loved this one but not sure it’s “the one”



Looks great & you styled it well! Someone in the back of you pic might agree[emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ANN-11

At the boutique with my Barenia 30


----------



## toiletduck

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3937897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the boutique with my Barenia 30


What a beauty!


----------



## dragonette

My last excursion in Munich with C24 (for now). I am now back in Singapore. 

Another mountain adventure...


----------



## kelly7

Hallo dragonette,
thank you for sharing your great pictures from Munich and the mountains.
I'm always happy to see your gorgeous Constance, we are twins, i also wear my C every day.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

teachertisay said:


> You gals like?




Love your Barenia! Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Gnuj

runner1234 said:


> Another with my SO  I’m home in bed with the flu, hence the multiple posts LOL



I hope you feel better! Love all the pictures.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

meowlett said:


> Late lunch today...
> View attachment 3934621
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934623


This made my eyes light up! How do you like the evelyne sellier?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

OKComputer said:


> She looks beautiful in diffuse sunlight! Etain is such a chameleon colour.


Soooooo pretty! I feel the same when I use my etoupe


----------



## periogirl28

C24 and Jumping boots yesterday. Happy Thursday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ANN-11

toiletduck said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you dear.


----------



## jzmn

Tonight... bringing my “pets” out for a walk...


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> cocomlle, my Evelyne Sellier 29 is epsom leather, not hunter.  It is very much needed for our rainy winter in the Pacific NW.  And thank you!



Thanks @meowlett! My beloved sis moved to Bellevue, WA...beautiful area. I got the hunter version last August and still afraid to wear it. 

So, this is a quasi-action shot from this morning. Didn't quite go outside because it looked like rain, but at least I got her out of the box and dressed.


----------



## cocomlle

dragonette said:


> My last excursion in Munich with C24 (for now). I am now back in Singapore.
> 
> Another mountain adventure...
> 
> View attachment 3937934
> View attachment 3937935
> View attachment 3937936
> View attachment 3937937
> View attachment 3937938
> View attachment 3937939
> View attachment 3937940
> View attachment 3937941
> View attachment 3937942
> View attachment 3937943



I always look forward to your posts not just for the H items, but the scenery and food too! H + location + food...never gets old!


----------



## meowlett

LovingTheOrange said:


> This made my eyes light up! How do you like the evelyne sellier?


I really, really liked it when my SA brought it out to me.  And now I am totally in love with it.  It is one of my rainy winter bags and definitely my favorite one.  I can hide it under my oversized North Face jacket if it is more than a few drops.


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Thanks @meowlett! My beloved sis moved to Bellevue, WA...beautiful area. I got the hunter version last August and still afraid to wear it.
> 
> So, this is a quasi-action shot from this morning. Didn't quite go outside because it looked like rain, but at least I got her out of the box and dressed.
> 
> View attachment 3938542



Love the Rodeo charm with it.  The hunter leather looks lovely.  But I am thankful for my Epsom leather bags because of where I live.


----------



## toiletduck

Lunch date on a rainy day here in Hong Kong! Colour is a bit off because of the lightning.


----------



## DYH

Sharing 2 bags in action in the last 3 weeks

K20 in flower market
B25 special order in Lyon France (in front of a boat named Hermes no less!) 

☺️


----------



## nuf

My casual working day. We have terrible weather so I needed a pop of color.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

DYH said:


> Sharing 2 bags in action in the last 3 weeks
> 
> K20 in flower market
> B25 special order in Lyon France (in front of a boat named Hermes no less!)
> 
> [emoji5]



Love your pics!! The bags are sooo cute!!


----------



## DYH

obsessedwhermes said:


> Love your pics!! The bags are sooo cute!!


I am new to the forum (not new to Hermes). Thanks for the love!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

runner1234 said:


> Another with my SO  I’m home in bed with the flu, hence the multiple posts LOL


Hope that you're totally recovered by now.  Gorgeous B and love the long tweed jacket you had on.  Who is it by ?


----------



## papertiger

runner1234 said:


> I’d love to “invest” in a Chanel tweed jacket if I ever find the perfect one.. Loved this one but not sure it’s “the one”



If you can go for it, but if you have any doubts (and it's not just about the price) then hold off for when the perfect one comes along.


----------



## Meta

Goldilocks Kelly 28 with ghw at the park.


----------



## meowlett

Still raining.  So dressed up my Prada Saffi Tote with an Hermes twilly yesterday as I don't want my B35's rained on.


And here is today.




And I am using my Longchamp Miaou to complete the feline look.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

chkpfbeliever said:


> Hope that you're totally recovered by now.  Gorgeous B and love the long tweed jacket you had on.  Who is it by ?


Thanks so much love. I am still feeling weak but otherwise much better. The long tweed jacket is Chanel (I was just trying it on, still haven’t committed yet). It’s so hard to justify the price when Zara makes so many Chanel look-alikes. But I would like to add a few very classic Chanel pieces to my collection, now that my bag collection is almost complete LOL


----------



## Ang-Lin

cocomlle said:


> Thanks @meowlett! My beloved sis moved to Bellevue, WA...beautiful area. I got the hunter version last August and still afraid to wear it.
> 
> So, this is a quasi-action shot from this morning. Didn't quite go outside because it looked like rain, but at least I got her out of the box and dressed.
> 
> View attachment 3938542


oh wow @cocomlle! The Evelyne Sellier is so pretty! ! !


----------



## Ang-Lin

Friday ensemble


----------



## littleming

Ang-Lin said:


> Friday ensemble



Love the ensemble!!!!
Happy Friday Ang-Lin.


----------



## DR2014

meowlette and cocomlle, you inspired me to post!!  Here is my Evelyn sellier in hunter, heading out for some errands.


----------



## Ang-Lin

littleming said:


> Love the ensemble!!!!
> Happy Friday Ang-Lin.


thank you @littleming  Happy Friday to you too (and have a great weekend)!


----------



## DR2014

meowlett said:


> Still raining.  So dressed up my Prada Saffi Tote with an Hermes twilly yesterday as I don't want my B35's rained on.
> View attachment 3939255
> 
> And here is today.
> View attachment 3939256
> 
> View attachment 3939257
> 
> And I am using my Longchamp Miaou to complete the feline look.


We are twins on scarf!  But mine may be darker colorway.


----------



## dragonette

kelly7 said:


> Hallo dragonette,
> thank you for sharing your great pictures from Munich and the mountains.
> I'm always happy to see your gorgeous Constance, we are twins, i also wear my C every day.





cocomlle said:


> I always look forward to your posts not just for the H items, but the scenery and food too! H + location + food...never gets old!



Thank you dears! You are so sweet!


----------



## dragonette

DYH said:


> Sharing 2 bags in action in the last 3 weeks
> 
> K20 in flower market
> B25 special order in Lyon France (in front of a boat named Hermes no less!)
> 
> ☺️


These are the cutest action shots!


----------



## dragonette

meowlett said:


> Still raining.  So dressed up my Prada Saffi Tote with an Hermes twilly yesterday as I don't want my B35's rained on.
> View attachment 3939255
> 
> And here is today.
> View attachment 3939256
> 
> View attachment 3939257
> 
> And I am using my Longchamp Miaou to complete the feline look.



I love the key bangle!


----------



## dragonette

nuf said:


> My casual working day. We have terrible weather so I needed a pop of color.


Gorgeous red! That scarf looks super cosy!


----------



## Cilifene

Ang-Lin said:


> Friday ensemble



Beautiful blues ....


----------



## meowlett

DR2014 said:


> We are twins on scarf!  But mine may be darker colorway.


We are MEOW twins.


----------



## txrosegirl

Ang-Lin said:


> Friday ensemble


love love LOVE this pic! gorgeous as always


----------



## Ang-Lin

Cilifene said:


> Beautiful blues ....


Thank you @Cilifene!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

txrosegirl said:


> love love LOVE this pic! gorgeous as always


thank you, !


----------



## stacey_1805

Out and about today in Malachite B30 [emoji172][emoji1]


----------



## juzluvpink

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 3939953
> 
> 
> Out and about today in Malachite B30 [emoji172][emoji1]



I’m too late in the game to ask for one. Hopefully I can still score a nice green in future. #thumbsup


----------



## DYH

Found out today a close gf of mine owns the himalayan croc with diamond for, oh you know, YEARS .  So had to try it on for some action shots! (She walked into a store while in Belgium on vacay. It was on display. She took it, just like that!!)


----------



## momasaurus

DYH said:


> Sharing 2 bags in action in the last 3 weeks
> 
> K20 in flower market
> B25 special order in Lyon France (in front of a boat named Hermes no less!)
> 
> ☺️


Oooh your little B is so cute! Is that white piping? Very nautical. You should hop on board.


----------



## Tonimichelle

DYH said:


> Found out today a close gf of mine owns the himalayan croc with diamond for, oh you know, YEARS .  So had to try it on for some action shots! (She walked into a store while in Belgium on vacay. It was on display. She took it, just like that!!)


Wow! It’s very beautiful but I’d be scared to leave the house with it. Come to think of it it’s probably worth about the same as an average uk house so I’d be scared to leave it in the house too!!


----------



## Ruxby

Watching Phantom Thread starring Daniel Day Lewis with yellow Evie


----------



## LovingTheOrange

With some girlfriends at Meet afresh Chicago’s grand opening. My Etoupe is so plain compared to theirs!


----------



## dragonette

LovingTheOrange said:


> With some girlfriends at Meet afresh Chicago’s grand opening. My Etoupe is so plain compared to theirs!
> 
> View attachment 3940611


Nothing plain about that!


----------



## DYH

momasaurus said:


> Oooh your little B is so cute! Is that white piping? Very nautical. You should hop on board.





momasaurus said:


> Oooh your little B is so cute! Is that white piping? Very nautical. You should hop on board.



Hi - it’s bleu glacier piping and inside. It does come across white in the pix huh?

(We did ... hop on board bf’s uncle booked there for lunch. I died. Of all the good restaurants, he booked the boat. And worst part is he is not a tourist!!! Native Lyon!! ‍♀️)


----------



## DYH

Tonimichelle said:


> Wow! It’s very beautiful but I’d be scared to leave the house with it. Come to think of it it’s probably worth about the same as an average uk house so I’d be scared to leave it in the house too!!



Definitely!! My action shot was taken inside her hotel room. She offered for me to do it in the hallway or hotel lobby. I didnt do it bc i was scared someone will grab it!  The bag is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## teachertisay

This is how winter is in sunny Southern California — 72F and sunny... out and about with my Lindy!!


----------



## Gnuj

teachertisay said:


> This is how winter is in sunny Southern California — 72F and sunny... out and about with my Lindy!!



Love your Lindy and jealous of your weather.  72F sounds so good right now.


----------



## runner1234

Trying on yet another Chanel jacket..wonder if this could be “the one”?


----------



## cafecreme15

runner1234 said:


> Trying on yet another Chanel jacket..wonder if this could be “the one”?



I think I love this one even more than the first one!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

We’re a bit of a heat wave here and it was warm enough to wear shoes with no socks! My Paris loafers paired with a new glenplaid coat from Banana Republic.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Ms Roulis keeping Son's Spiderman bear company while he swims


----------



## txrosegirl

went to a wedding tonight for a work colleague....maiden voyage with my RP jige


----------



## Ang-Lin

txrosegirl said:


> went to a wedding tonight for a work colleague....maiden voyage with my RP jige
> 
> View attachment 3940839


Very classy! I love it!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Friday ensemble



Right back at you @Ang-Lin. You are so stylish and well-coordinated! The blues are gorgeous and of course love the BdG  Twillys! And the Chaine d'Ancre Punk! You wear everything so perfectly!


----------



## jtothelo

Out shopping on my vacation  Birkin 30 cm. black togo, and black Oran sandals


----------



## dollychic

Someone kindly did personalized Hello Kitty twillies for me & I can’t help but match it with my B30! Too cute for words!


----------



## dragonette

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3940907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone kindly did personalized Hello Kitty twillies for me & I can’t help but match it with my B30! Too cute for words!
> View attachment 3940906



Wow! How do you get Hello Kitty twillies! Too cute! Love the white summer dress and your boy is adorable too!


----------



## dragonette

txrosegirl said:


> went to a wedding tonight for a work colleague....maiden voyage with my RP jige
> 
> View attachment 3940839



Beautiful vibrant color with that bling!


----------



## dragonette

cafecreme15 said:


> We’re a bit of a heat wave here and it was warm enough to wear shoes with no socks! My Paris loafers paired with a new glenplaid coat from Banana Republic.
> View attachment 3940822



I looooove H shoes but can only wear the Oran because nothing else is made in my size


----------



## periogirl28

I love Paris in the winter, when it drizzles. Malachyte C & BB Jumpings.


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3940948
> View attachment 3940949
> 
> I love Paris in the winter, when it drizzles. Malachyte C & BB Jumpings.



Have a wonderful trip to Paris. You found one of my favourite places in Paris [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Have a wonderful trip to Paris. You found one of my favourite places in Paris [emoji3]


Thank you! I am ashamed to say my weekends here are spent around Place Vendome. We need to go n stay for a month and revisit other arrondissements.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.


----------



## Hat Trick

(This photo has made my day!!!)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luckylove

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



Beautiful bag, and gorgeous kitty!! So adorable!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.


The kitty is adorable!


----------



## suziez

runner1234 said:


> Trying on yet another Chanel jacket..wonder if this could be “the one”?


absolutely adore this on you.  I love how easily it pairs with jeans but can be dressed up too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



Oh my - they are both adorable!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The kitty is adorable!





luckylove said:


> Beautiful bag, and gorgeous kitty!! So adorable!!





Hat Trick said:


> (This photo has made my day!!!)



Thank you all very much![emoji4][emoji847]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my - they are both adorable!



Thank you![emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## dragonette

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



Ahhhh I'm in love with both!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

dragonette said:


> Ahhhh I'm in love with both!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## vivian518

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



Too cute too cute too cute!!! I mean both the purse and the cat [emoji192] [emoji250]


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3940948
> View attachment 3940949
> 
> I love Paris in the winter, when it drizzles. Malachyte C & BB Jumpings.



Smiles [emoji3]


----------



## Gnuj

txrosegirl said:


> went to a wedding tonight for a work colleague....maiden voyage with my RP jige
> 
> View attachment 3940839



Very chic! Love the pop of color.


----------



## Gnuj

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3940907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone kindly did personalized Hello Kitty twillies for me & I can’t help but match it with my B30! Too cute for words!
> View attachment 3940906



Your son is adorable! Loving the Hello Kitty twillies, bag and outfit.


----------



## Gnuj

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



Omg, too cute!! Love how your kitty using your Lindy as his bed.


----------



## nuf

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.


What a beautiful moment!  Love the picture.


----------



## nuf

dollychic said:


> View attachment 3940907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone kindly did personalized Hello Kitty twillies for me & I can’t help but match it with my B30! Too cute for words!
> View attachment 3940906


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



This is too precious for words!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

dragonette said:


> I looooove H shoes but can only wear the Oran because nothing else is made in my size



They do run quite narrow! These loafers are fine for casual strolls, but no intense walking.


----------



## Livia1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



OMG, adorable


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

vivian518 said:


> Too cute too cute too cute!!! I mean both the purse and the cat [emoji192] [emoji250]





Gnuj said:


> Omg, too cute!! Love how your kitty using your Lindy as his bed.





nuf said:


> What a beautiful moment!  Love the picture.



Thank you all for your sweet comments! He really likes the Lindy, not quite sure why[emoji5][emoji1]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Livia1 said:


> OMG, adorable





cafecreme15 said:


> This is too precious for words!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Oh, you're very kind, thanks![emoji4]


----------



## runner1234

suziez said:


> absolutely adore this on you.  I love how easily it pairs with jeans but can be dressed up too.


Thanks so much!! I think I’m going to take the plunge (gulp)


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



So adorable and funny at the same time. Bambino has excellent taste in bags [emoji3]


----------



## MSO13

Olive Barenia B35 on an oxblood sofa I sorely wanted but we left behind at a warehouse sale. A velvet fainting couch did come home with us though...


----------



## txrosegirl

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.


omg i love this pic!!! what a cute baby


----------



## littleming

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



Omg!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## maplemoose

MSO13 said:


> Olive Barenia B35 on an oxblood sofa I sorely wanted but we left behind at a warehouse sale. A velvet fainting couch did come home with us though...
> View attachment 3941711



Love olive barenia beauty ! So yummy !


----------



## cocomlle

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



H and a kitty...can't go wrong! So cute!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> So adorable and funny at the same time. Bambino has excellent taste in bags [emoji3]





txrosegirl said:


> omg i love this pic!!! what a cute baby





littleming said:


> Omg!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





cocomlle said:


> H and a kitty...can't go wrong! So cute!



Thank you!!![emoji4][emoji173]️ Seems like Bambino and I share the same taste for bags...[emoji5]


----------



## Tonimichelle

MSO13 said:


> Olive Barenia B35 on an oxblood sofa I sorely wanted but we left behind at a warehouse sale. A velvet fainting couch did come home with us though...
> View attachment 3941711


Your B35 is so beautiful! (I like that sofa too )


----------



## Cilifene

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.



Too adorable ...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

MSO13 said:


> Olive Barenia B35 on an oxblood sofa I sorely wanted but we left behind at a warehouse sale. A velvet fainting couch did come home with us though...
> View attachment 3941711



Amazing bag [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Goldie!


----------



## heifer

strolling around town with the new one.


----------



## okiern1981

GP 30 starring in “Doctor’s Office Realness” guest starring Furry Houseshoes.


----------



## Purseloco

heifer said:


> strolling around town with the new one.


You have my Holy Grail Bag! Looks wonderful on you!!


----------



## Cilifene

heifer said:


> strolling around town with the new one.



Love this black and white. You look fab with your black B.


----------



## txrosegirl

first of all, thanks for the likes...i am new in this part of the forum so it is so nice for a newbie 

second, and most importantly, i LOVE this theead! i love seeing everyone’s pictures so thank you! so many awesome styling shots


----------



## AveryJane

Finally got around to opening my Christmas present 
Lindy 26 in Etain perfect size for me I think


----------



## txrosegirl

AveryJane said:


> Finally got around to opening my Christmas present
> Lindy 26 in Etain perfect size for me I think
> View attachment 3942958


i LOVE etain and GWH...congrats


----------



## cafecreme15

AveryJane said:


> Finally got around to opening my Christmas present
> Lindy 26 in Etain perfect size for me I think
> View attachment 3942958



Gorgeous! I also love the table it’s on [emoji4]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Cilifene said:


> Too adorable ...



Thank you[emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

AveryJane said:


> Finally got around to opening my Christmas present
> Lindy 26 in Etain perfect size for me I think
> View attachment 3942958


Sweet! I have slight regrets turning this down at the airport.  Congrats and enjoy, that's such a beautiful pic!


----------



## periogirl28

My outfit while waiting to try on RTW at FSH. Handsewn Hermes wool top from past collection, BB Jumpings with Ruthernium hardware.


----------



## momasaurus

DYH said:


> Hi - it’s bleu glacier piping and inside. It does come across white in the pix huh?
> 
> (We did ... hop on board bf’s uncle booked there for lunch. I died. Of all the good restaurants, he booked the boat. And worst part is he is not a tourist!!! Native Lyon!! ‍♀️)


I adore contrast stitching. That's a great bag! Sorry about lunch.
EDIT: and of course there it is again next to the croc/diamond B. I got blinded there for a moment, LOL!


----------



## hclubfan

MSO13 said:


> Olive Barenia B35 on an oxblood sofa I sorely wanted but we left behind at a warehouse sale. A velvet fainting couch did come home with us though...
> View attachment 3941711


Your olive barenia is aging beautifully


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

I am back in Singapore!


----------



## meowlett

It is still raining.  But I am bringing out the big orange B as I need something to cheer me up.


----------



## Tonimichelle

heifer said:


> strolling around town with the new one.


Love this and looks perfect on you


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> It is still raining.  But I am bringing out the big orange B as I need something to cheer me up.
> View attachment 3943604
> View attachment 3943605


Having some H with you on a rainy day always helps.


----------



## acrowcounted

I was all ready to head out but then the rain started


----------



## itorresmd

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 3943660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was all ready to head out but then the rain started


Gorgous , what is the color?


----------



## acrowcounted

itorresmd said:


> Gorgous , what is the color?


Bleu Hydra in Evercolor


----------



## hclubfan

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 3943660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was all ready to head out but then the rain started


Beautiful Constance! I have a Blue Hydra Kelly in the same leather and hardware and was just thinking that I should bring it out, in an effort to bring something bright into our gloomy winter weather.


----------



## acrowcounted

hclubfan said:


> Beautiful Constance! I have a Blue Hydra Kelly in the same leather and hardware and was just thinking that I should bring it out, in an effort to bring something bright into our gloomy winter weather.


Is it the one in your avatar? It's beautiful!


----------



## hclubfan

acrowcounted said:


> Is it the one in your avatar? It's beautiful!


Yes it is...thanks!!


----------



## saisaihe

kelly 28


----------



## APhiJill

Riding shotgun on my way to the gym


----------



## ehy12

saisaihe said:


> kelly 28


Beautiful?? Is this hydra ecercolor?? If so, twins!


----------



## AveryJane

txrosegirl said:


> i LOVE etain and GWH...congrats





cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous! I also love the table it’s on [emoji4]





periogirl28 said:


> Sweet! I have slight regrets turning this down at the airport.  Congrats and enjoy, that's such a beautiful pic!


Thanks everyone 
I'm still yet to take her out but I think it will work perfectly as a work bag


----------



## dollychic

dragonette said:


> Wow! How do you get Hello Kitty twillies! Too cute! Love the white summer dress and your boy is adorable too!


Thank you! Someone gave them to me but if you are based in Singapore, I can pass u the contact  



Gnuj said:


> Your son is adorable! Loving the Hello Kitty twillies, bag and outfit.


Thanks love! 



nuf said:


>


Thank u!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 3943660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was all ready to head out but then the rain started


Epsom can go through rain with zero problems. Besides that colour is a pop a rainy day needs!


----------



## ghoztz

saisaihe said:


> kelly 28



so pretty!! what color is this?


----------



## ghoztz

AveryJane said:


> Finally got around to opening my Christmas present
> Lindy 26 in Etain perfect size for me I think
> View attachment 3942958



Will never get tired of Etain especially with GHW.  So dreamy


----------



## saisaihe

Yes. It's blue hydra evercolor. Twins!


----------



## Mayfly285

APhiJill said:


> Riding shotgun on my way to the gym
> View attachment 3944184



Is this beauty a Garden Party? She’s an absolute stunner, APhiJill! [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

Cozy on the couch reading a “racy” art history book wearing my behapi in rose azalee. The other side is orange poppy but I rarely wear it that way because I just love rose azalee so much.


----------



## Julide

cafecreme15 said:


> Cozy on the couch reading a “racy” art history book wearing my behapi in rose azalee. The other side is orange poppy but I rarely wear it that way because I just love rose azalee so much.
> View attachment 3944866




Great title for a book. I may have to pick it up!


----------



## cafecreme15

Julide said:


> Great title for a book. I may have to pick it up!


I haven't gotten very far yet, but it seems interesting and a unique contribution to the field! However, the writing isn't great because it is a translation from Dutch.


----------



## DR2014

cafecreme15 said:


> Cozy on the couch reading a “racy” art history book wearing my behapi in rose azalee. The other side is orange poppy but I rarely wear it that way because I just love rose azalee so much.
> View attachment 3944866


We are twins on that behapi!  I rarely wear the orange side too.


----------



## Rami00

The crown jewel of my collection! I love how straight and proud it still sits.


----------



## Gigllee

Rami00 said:


> The crown jewel of my collection! I love how straight and proud it still sits.


Oh My heart! Is that beauty Rouge Casaque?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.


toooooooo cute!!!


----------



## kelly7

So beautiful your Rouge Casaque B, love it !!!


----------



## Rami00

@Gigllee Thank you, yes it is 
@kelly7 thank you


----------



## okiern1981

Out and about with Grandma K35 today, and her Savanna danse twilly.  Doesn’t she look smashing for a 54 year old?!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

okiern1981 said:


> Out and about with Grandma K35 today, and her Savanna danse twilly.  Doesn’t she look smashing for a 54 year old?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945656



_*I LOVE THIS*_!!


----------



## okiern1981

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> _*I LOVE THIS*_!!



Thank you!  [emoji4]


----------



## Cilifene

Rami00 said:


> The crown jewel of my collection! I love how straight and proud it still sits.



What a stunning red! and a gorgeous H collection ....


----------



## Cilifene

okiern1981 said:


> Out and about with Grandma K35 today, and her Savanna danse twilly.  Doesn’t she look smashing for a 54 year old?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945656



Absolutely smashing!!!!!!


----------



## dragonette

Rami00 said:


> The crown jewel of my collection! I love how straight and proud it still sits.


RC is THE BEST RED  I may be tempted to get something in RC (after I get my fill of Noir...)


----------



## dragonette

okiern1981 said:


> Out and about with Grandma K35 today, and her Savanna danse twilly.  Doesn’t she look smashing for a 54 year old?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945656


Timeless beauty!


----------



## Keren16

okiern1981 said:


> Out and about with Grandma K35 today, and her Savanna danse twilly.  Doesn’t she look smashing for a 54 year old?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945656



She is gorgeous![emoji7] The older Kelly’s have a style & personality I really, really like!!


----------



## Rami00

dragonette said:


> RC is THE BEST RED  I may be tempted to get something in RC (after I get my fill of Noir...)


Omg, if you love red..it doesn't get better than RC, atleast for me. I was even offered a C24 with ghw Constance but ghw and size was a deal breaker for me...I wonder if it was with perfect specs, sigh...


----------



## Rami00

okiern1981 said:


> Out and about with Grandma K35 today, and her Savanna danse twilly.  Doesn’t she look smashing for a 54 year old?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945656


WOW! This is a total perfection!


----------



## dragonette

Rami00 said:


> Omg, if you love red..it doesn't get better than RC, atleast for me. I was even offered a C24 with ghw Constance but ghw and size was a deal breaker for me...I wonder if it was with perfect specs, sigh...



I feel you on the GHW vs PHW... but I loooooove the C24 size! I'm actually really glad I went for 24 instead of 18!


----------



## Cilifene

Black B was out yesterday ...


----------



## Rami00

Cilifene said:


> What a stunning red! and a gorgeous H collection ....


Thank you


----------



## ThierryH

okiern1981 said:


> Out and about with Grandma K35 today, and her Savanna danse twilly.  Doesn’t she look smashing for a 54 year old?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945656



Congrats! What a beautiful old Lady!  Enjoy and always use her in best of health!


----------



## okiern1981

Cilifene said:


> Absolutely smashing!!!!!!





dragonette said:


> Timeless beauty!





Keren16 said:


> She is gorgeous![emoji7] The older Kelly’s have a style & personality I really, really like!!





Rami00 said:


> WOW! This is a total perfection!





ThierryH said:


> Congrats! What a beautiful old Lady!  Enjoy and always use her in best of health!



Thank you all!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cilifene said:


> Black B was out yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 3945742


Very cool look! So Scandinavian chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luccibag

My black box Sellier Kelly 32


----------



## runner1234

Baby BE B25 in action (sorry for the bad lighting!)


----------



## luckylove

runner1234 said:


> Baby BE B25 in action (sorry for the bad lighting!)



Love this bag on you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Not a bag but I thought my wallet looked pretty in the daylight so I took a pic!


----------



## meowlett

Red B was ready to go to work today.  But I came down with a fever.


----------



## meowlett

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a bag but I thought my wallet looked pretty in the daylight so I took a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947103


Love the C!


----------



## Gnuj

Luccibag said:


> My black box Sellier Kelly 32



Love the Kelly, outfit, rodeo, and the pin!


----------



## Gnuj

meowlett said:


> Red B was ready to go to work today.  But I came down with a fever.
> View attachment 3947140



Gorgeous bag to take out in the winter.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## meowlett

Gnuj said:


> Gorgeous bag to take out in the winter.  Hope you feel better.


Thank you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

meowlett said:


> Love the C!



Thank you!!


----------



## teachertisay

First time out
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3947313


----------



## catsinthebag

Workhorse GP waiting with me at the vet’s office today ...


----------



## iaiki.com

Weekend gear


----------



## Luccibag

Gnuj said:


> Love the Kelly, outfit, rodeo, and the pin!



Thank you!!


----------



## toiletduck

Last week with Hermes hat that DH picked up for me from his last business trip, RP togo b30 and ghost charm!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rouge H

You look so cute❤️


----------



## chicinthecity777

Good old iris B35 out and about in newly wrapped astrology twillys.


----------



## okiern1981

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old iris B35 out and about in newly wrapped astrology twillys.
> View attachment 3947756



Love! Drool!  [emoji173]️


----------



## momasaurus

Cilifene said:


> Black B was out yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 3945742


You look fabulous! I want those tights...


----------



## dragonette

toiletduck said:


> Last week with Hermes hat that DH picked up for me from his last business trip, RP togo b30 and ghost charm!



I love gradient tones... And you make RP look so good!  

Your DH is so sweet!


----------



## dragonette

Quiet Saturday running errands. Had a really good beef bowl for early dinner!


----------



## toiletduck

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old iris B35 out and about in newly wrapped astrology twillys.
> View attachment 3947756


Gorgeous! One of my fave colours


----------



## Cilifene

momasaurus said:


> You look fabulous! I want those tights...



Thank you! They are actually a bodysuit  from Emilio Cavallini.


----------



## Cilifene

dragonette said:


> Quiet Saturday running errands. Had a really good beef bowl for early dinner!
> 
> View attachment 3947938



Love your bag and food pics


----------



## dragonette

Cilifene said:


> Love your bag and food pics



Thank you my dear! x


----------



## KK11MMM

dragonette said:


> Quiet Saturday running errands. Had a really good beef bowl for early dinner!
> 
> View attachment 3947938



Dragonette, I do not post often, but your pictures are beautiful, I love every one of your posts, keep them coming [emoji4]


----------



## dragonette

KK11MMM said:


> Dragonette, I do not post often, but your pictures are beautiful, I love every one of your posts, keep them coming [emoji4]


That means a lot to me. Thank you! xx


----------



## westcoastgal

toiletduck said:


> Last week with Hermes hat that DH picked up for me from his last business trip, RP togo b30 and ghost charm!


Cute! Bag twins.


----------



## Purseloco

toiletduck said:


> Last week with Hermes hat that DH picked up for me from his last business trip, RP togo b30 and ghost charm!


Stunning!


----------



## meowlett

Tea time


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## vanillamochi

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old iris B35 out and about in newly wrapped astrology twillys.
> View attachment 3947756


Such a stunning color - love the astrology twillys!


----------



## Gnuj

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good old iris B35 out and about in newly wrapped astrology twillys.
> View attachment 3947756


Great color to brighten the day.  Love the bag and twillies!


----------



## Dextersmom

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.


Both are beautiful!!


----------



## Meowwu

My Maison Michel, Jugar Quetzel scarf and Kelly double tour in GA and rghw. 

I promise I shall be good next week.  Confession: Bleu electrique Rivage sandals in the bag.


----------



## meowlett

Meowwu said:


> My Maison Michel, Jugar Quetzel scarf and Kelly double tour in GA and rghw.
> 
> I promise I shall be good next week.  Confession: Bleu electrique Rivage sandals in the bag.
> View attachment 3948637


Nice haul!


----------



## Meowwu

meowlett said:


> Nice haul!


Thank you


----------



## LVoe Louis

toiletduck said:


> Last week with Hermes hat that DH picked up for me from his last business trip, RP togo b30 and ghost charm!


Gorgeous B30, love the colour in these pics, looks much more pink here than the purple tones in some other pics, absolutely stunning.


----------



## LVoe Louis

AveryJane said:


> Finally got around to opening my Christmas present
> Lindy 26 in Etain perfect size for me I think
> View attachment 3942958


Gorgeous, Etain is such a beautiful colour.


----------



## LVoe Louis

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3940996
> View attachment 3940997
> 
> 
> Lindy and Bambino, my brittish shorthair.


Soooo cute!!!


----------



## DR2014

dragonette said:


> That means a lot to me. Thank you! xx


I feel the same way!!  Look forward to your posts!


----------



## toiletduck

LVoe Louis said:


> Gorgeous B30, love the colour in these pics, looks much more pink here than the purple tones in some other pics, absolutely stunning.


Yes it changes a bit with the light! It’s not as bright as some other pink shades. I should do a comparison shot!


----------



## toiletduck

Purseloco said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## toiletduck

westcoastgal said:


> Cute! Bag twins.


Hurray! It’s such a fun colour, isn’t it?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowlett said:


> Tea time
> View attachment 3948525


Ahhhh the Marwari make my heart sing every time!!


----------



## dragonette

DR2014 said:


> I feel the same way!!  Look forward to your posts!


Ahh... Thank you! xx


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## westcoastgal

toiletduck said:


> Hurray! It’s such a fun colour, isn’t it?


Yes!


----------



## meowlett

Finally took Red B out for a walk this morning.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Thank you for all the "likes"! 
Today baby B Ms Rose Pourpre at a casual gallery event, worn with dans un jardin Anglais mousseline shawl. Finally met one of our favourite artists!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Here she is at a quiet corner to have a rest.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for all the "likes"!
> Today baby B Ms Rose Pourpre at a casual gallery event, worn with dans un jardin Anglais mousseline shawl. Finally met one of our favourite artists!
> View attachment 3949432


Beautiful pop of color!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful pop of color!


Thank you *Madam Bijoux*! It is quite a grey day here and it certainly brightens up my day!


----------



## meowlett

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for all the "likes"!
> Today baby B Ms Rose Pourpre at a casual gallery event, worn with dans un jardin Anglais mousseline shawl. Finally met one of our favourite artists!
> View attachment 3949432


Beautiful bag and nice outfit!  My bag is almost big enough to eat your bag.


----------



## chicinthecity777

meowlett said:


> Beautiful bag and nice outfit!  *My bag is almost big enough to eat your bag.*


Thank you! The last bit made me laugh out loud! LOL!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my ombré lizard Collier de Chien and Rodeo...


----------



## saisaihe

My hermes belt and lindy 30


----------



## cafecreme15

saisaihe said:


> My hermes belt and lindy 30



LOVE this cape and how you accessorized it with the belt. Where is it from?


----------



## saisaihe

cafecreme15 said:


> LOVE this cape and how you accessorized it with the belt. Where is it from?


thanks! the cape is from anthropologie. not sure whether they still carry it though.


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for all the "likes"!
> Today baby B Ms Rose Pourpre at a casual gallery event, worn with dans un jardin Anglais mousseline shawl. Finally met one of our favourite artists!
> View attachment 3949432



I always love the combo of cream and a vibrant pink! The cut of your jeans is so good! Where is it from?


----------



## MotoChiq

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for all the "likes"!
> Today baby B Ms Rose Pourpre at a casual gallery event, worn with dans un jardin Anglais mousseline shawl. Finally met one of our favourite artists!
> View attachment 3949432



I love your outfit @xiangxiang0731! RP is a great pop of color


----------



## chicinthecity777

dragonette said:


> I always love the combo of cream and a vibrant pink! The cut of your jeans is so good! Where is it from?


Thank you! Me too re cream and pink! The jeans are 7 for all mankind. A lucky find from an outlet mall in Florida years ago. They are the best! Slimming and lengthing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chicinthecity777

MotoChiq said:


> I love your outfit @xiangxiang0731! RP is a great pop of color


Thank you MotoChiq!


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! Me too re cream and pink! The jeans are 7 for all mankind. A lucky find from an outlet mall in Florida years ago. They are the best! Slimming and lengthing!



Awesome! I'm gonna check them out!


----------



## ksuromax

Shawl and gloves


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My trusty K25 accompanying me on my annual ski trip in Japan!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for all the "likes"!
> Today baby B Ms Rose Pourpre at a casual gallery event, worn with dans un jardin Anglais mousseline shawl. Finally met one of our favourite artists!
> View attachment 3949432


Gorgeous pairings dear!!!
Twins on the moussie!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> My trusty K25 accompanying me on my annual ski trip in Japan!


Great shot!!!


----------



## odette57

My first attempt at an “action” picture. My watch and my plume being matchy matchy. Both swift noir.


----------



## odette57

LovingTheOrange said:


> My trusty K25 accompanying me on my annual ski trip in Japan!


Gorgeous photo! The K25 looks perfectly proportioned on you. How tall are you if you don’t mind?


----------



## Louis74

My Hermes Trifold notebook cover MM in action (Rouge H box leather). I use it to hold everything I need to write when I travel (notebook(s), letter paper, envelopes, stamps, pen, etc... ). It is 2 years old and has been holding up really well given all the miles that it has travelled with me (it does have a few scars to show for it).


----------



## Berliner Cat

meowlett said:


> Finally took Red B out for a walk this morning.
> View attachment 3949413



Very beautiful! Fitting perfectly with your jeans. What is the name of the color?


----------



## cavluv

Louis74 said:


> My Hermes Trifold notebook cover MM in action (Rouge H box leather). I use it to hold everything I need to write when I travel (notebook(s), letter paper, envelopes, stamps, pen, etc... ). It is 2 years old and has been holding up really well given all the miles that it has travelled with me (it does have a few scars to show for it).
> 
> View attachment 3950469



I didn’t know they made any products in rouge H box leather anytime recently. It’s gorgeous!!!would love a piece in this iconic H color!!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Out for Sunday lunch @ KASA MOTO Restaurant.


----------



## meowlett

Berliner Cat said:


> Very beautiful! Fitting perfectly with your jeans. What is the name of the color?


It is Rouge Vif Togo leather.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Israeli_Flava said:


> Great shot!!!


Thank you dear!



odette57 said:


> Gorgeous photo! The K25 looks perfectly proportioned on you. How tall are you if you don’t mind?


Thank you! I am 5'6


----------



## toiletduck

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for all the "likes"!
> Today baby B Ms Rose Pourpre at a casual gallery event, worn with dans un jardin Anglais mousseline shawl. Finally met one of our favourite artists!
> View attachment 3949432


Such a little beauty! It really adds a pretty pop to any outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

Cilifene said:


> Thank you! They are actually a bodysuit  from Emilio Cavallini.


Thank you! OMG that website.


----------



## momasaurus

Louis74 said:


> My Hermes Trifold notebook cover MM in action (Rouge H box leather). I use it to hold everything I need to write when I travel (notebook(s), letter paper, envelopes, stamps, pen, etc... ). It is 2 years old and has been holding up really well given all the miles that it has travelled with me (it does have a few scars to show for it).
> 
> View attachment 3950469


Beautiful. I love notebooks and pens, real letter paper, etc. How lovely this looks, and of course ROUGE H BOX!!!


----------



## Luccibag

My rouge vif boxcalf birkin 30. [emoji173]️


----------



## crisbac

Luccibag said:


> My rouge vif boxcalf birkin 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Aww!  I absolutely love your parrot, Luccibag! Looks so sweet and cute!


----------



## Luccibag

crisbac said:


> Aww!  I absolutely love your parrot, Luccibag! Looks so sweet and cute!



Lol. Thanks. He insists on riding on my shoulder every chance he gets ... And he’s jealous of my rodeo charm lol


----------



## Gnuj

Luccibag said:


> My rouge vif boxcalf birkin 30. [emoji173]️



Love the bag, the outfit, and especially the parrot! Super cute


----------



## PursePassionLV

Hey sweetie sorry for calling you chunky and thank you for coming through for me when ms k28 couldn’t carry the load. And yes I remember how you had my back in Europe too as we travelled and I needed to store my neck pillow. Can you forgive me ms B35?? [emoji7] I promise to give you more love this year.


----------



## Gnuj

LovingTheOrange said:


> My trusty K25 accompanying me on my annual ski trip in Japan!


Stunning backdrop.  Great picture.  Love the classic K25.


----------



## cocomlle

B about to go out with "Lucky" until intercepted by the ravenous feline (seriously, I just fed him!).


----------



## weibandy

Luccibag said:


> My rouge vif boxcalf birkin 30. [emoji173]️


Lovely bag, outfit and sun conure!!  Love!


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> B about to go out with "Lucky" until intercepted by the ravenous feline (seriously, I just fed him!).
> 
> View attachment 3950971



Cute meow and nice bag.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Love the bird and the cat, great pictures & love these cuties and Birkin as well.


----------



## Cilifene

momasaurus said:


> Thank you! OMG that website.



Lol, yeah they have some interesting things


----------



## chicinthecity777

toiletduck said:


> Such a little beauty! It really adds a pretty pop to any outfit!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous pairings dear!!!
> Twins on the moussie!





MotoChiq said:


> I love your outfit @xiangxiang0731! RP is a great pop of color


Thank you all! In MotoChiq's case, again! The multi-quote doesn't work for me either.


----------



## DYH

momasaurus said:


> I adore contrast stitching. That's a great bag! Sorry about lunch.
> EDIT: and of course there it is again next to the croc/diamond B. I got blinded there for a moment, LOL!


thanks!! just saw this... sorry for the delay. Yea, suddenly, the special order wasn't that special anymore next to himalayan croc diamond!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Berliner Cat

meowlett said:


> It is Rouge Vif Togo leather.



Thank you for the info! It is in my wishlist now


----------



## DR2014

Luccibag said:


> My rouge vif boxcalf birkin 30. [emoji173]️


wow!  you look Fab!!


----------



## Meta

cavluv said:


> I didn’t know they made any products in rouge H box leather anytime recently. It’s gorgeous!!!would love a piece in this iconic H color!!


It's available online here: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/writing-set-small-model-H068991CK55/


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Luccibag said:


> My rouge vif boxcalf birkin 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️



So chic!!     But your little parrot steals the show!!


----------



## Luccibag

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> So chic!!     But your little parrot steals the show!!



Yes! Ty! My little orange accessory lol.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rouge Tomate PM.


----------



## nuf

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate PM.


You look amazing as always. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bobkat1991

Luccibag said:


> My rouge vif boxcalf birkin 30. [emoji173]️


Add me to your list of parrot admirers!  Believe it or not, I never understood how loving a bird could be until we acquired chickens!


----------



## littleblackbag

Cilifene said:


> Black B was out yesterday ...
> 
> View attachment 3945742


You look fab! I love your style.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PursePassionLV said:


> *Hey sweetie sorry for calling you chunky* and thank you for coming through for me when ms k28 couldn’t carry the load. And yes I remember how you had my back in Europe too as we travelled and I needed to store my neck pillow. Can you forgive me ms B35?? [emoji7] I promise to give you more love this year.
> 
> View attachment 3950930



When I first read this, I thought you were apologizing to someone on the forum.  I thought “Wow, that’s really rude!!”


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

cocomlle said:


> B about to go out with "Lucky" until intercepted by the ravenous feline (seriously, I just fed him!).
> 
> View attachment 3950971



Your kitty’s adorable!!


----------



## Dextersmom

nuf said:


> You look amazing as always. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cilifene

littleblackbag said:


> You look fab! I love your style.


Thank you very much!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> When I first read this, I thought you were apologizing to someone on the forum.  I thought “Wow, that’s really rude!!”



Well to be fair I have been rude in neglecting her! [emoji23] I have been on a K28 spree and then along came ms C24 and she got shoved even further down the list.  I flirted with letting her go but every time I travel I keep reaching for her. So clearly I need all the sizes.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PursePassionLV said:


> Hey sweetie sorry for calling you chunky and thank you for coming through for me when ms k28 couldn’t carry the load. And yes I remember how you had my back in Europe too as we travelled and I needed to store my neck pillow. Can you forgive me ms B35?? [emoji7] I promise to give you more love this year.
> 
> View attachment 3950930


Long live the B35 !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cavalla

Louis74 said:


> My Hermes Trifold notebook cover MM in action (Rouge H box leather). I use it to hold everything I need to write when I travel (notebook(s), letter paper, envelopes, stamps, pen, etc... ). It is 2 years old and has been holding up really well given all the miles that it has travelled with me (it does have a few scars to show for it).
> 
> View attachment 3950469



Another trifold notebook fan here . I wanted to test if box is really for me and got this a while back and am so in love with it that I got hubby a bigger version and we're now matchy matchy.  It does get scratches, but really a lot sturdier than I expected. Yours is gorgeous. That sumptuous red... Mine is bleu saphir. Thank you for sharing this photo. So glad to see others also loving it.


----------



## periogirl28

Louis74 said:


> My Hermes Trifold notebook cover MM in action (Rouge H box leather). I use it to hold everything I need to write when I travel (notebook(s), letter paper, envelopes, stamps, pen, etc... ). It is 2 years old and has been holding up really well given all the miles that it has travelled with me (it does have a few scars to show for it).
> 
> View attachment 3950469


Oooo twins! This fab pic has reminded me to use it.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PursePassionLV said:


> Well to be fair I have been rude in neglecting her! [emoji23] I have been on a K28 spree and then along came ms C24 and she got shoved even further down the list.  I flirted with letting her go but every time I travel I keep reaching for her. So clearly I need all the sizes.



No!!  You’re not rude at all!!  It was my wrong interpretation.


----------



## Louis74

cavalla said:


> Another trifold notebook fan here . I wanted to test if box is really for me and got this a while back and am so in love with it that I got hubby a bigger version and we're now matchy matchy.  It does get scratches, but really a lot sturdier than I expected. Yours is gorgeous. That sumptuous red... Mine is bleu saphir. Thank you for sharing this photo. So glad to see others also loving it.



The bleu saphir version is gorgeous too!


----------



## cavalla

Louis74 said:


> The bleu saphir version is gorgeous too!



It was difficult to choose between the two, I loved both colors equally, but my SA said to go with the blue saphir and he would find me a bag in Rouge H , so that made it easy.


----------



## periogirl28

cavalla said:


> It was difficult to choose between the two, I loved both colors equally, but my SA said to go with the blue saphir and he would find me a bag in Rouge H , so that made it easy.


I think this is the best option cos I don't really see any bags coming in Saphir Box.


----------



## cavalla

periogirl28 said:


> I think this is the best option cos I don't really see any bags coming in Saphir Box.



Glad to have your confirmation. That's what he said too.


----------



## estallal

C​


----------



## Ang-Lin

Maiden voyage


----------



## Freckles1

View attachment 3952754


----------



## cavluv

Ang-Lin said:


> Maiden voyage



Twillies are a perfect touch!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

cavluv said:


> Twillies are a perfect touch!!


Thank you, but twilly! I can only score one of these little beauties (in this particular colorway) unfortunately.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate PM.


wow! looks almost orange in the 2nd pic!


----------



## Pessie

Raisin Bolide 31 enjoying a rare bit of sunshine, and looking none the worse for having been caught in a snowstorm yesterday


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Raisin Bolide 31 enjoying a rare bit of sunshine, and looking none the worse for having been caught in a snowstorm yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3953293



A beauty!

I got caught in a downpour yesterday with my Evelyne and it's absolutely fine


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pessie

Livia1 said:


> A beauty!
> 
> I got caught in a downpour yesterday with my Evelyne and it's absolutely fine


Thank you Livia  glad you're enjoying your Evie


----------



## LDDChanel

runner1234 said:


> Another with my SO  I’m home in bed with the flu, hence the multiple posts LOL



Love this look! Your SO is gorgeous! And your blouse is adorable - where is it from?


----------



## dragonette

Today... I went to place my order for my customized wood desk and grabbed a coffee after that


----------



## seasounds

dragonette said:


> Today... I went to place my order for my customized wood desk and grabbed a coffee after that
> 
> View attachment 3953767
> 
> View attachment 3953768
> 
> View attachment 3953769


Hi Dragonette!  I always really like your photos - my only complaint is that they make me hungry!!

Just wondering, I notice that you've really been carrying your C a lot lately.  Are you preferring this to your B?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Beautiful Constance, but putting it so close to coffee scares me.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Pessie said:


> Raisin Bolide 31 enjoying a rare bit of sunshine, and looking none the worse for having been caught in a snowstorm yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3953293


This is beautiful! Love the bolide, the colour and the photo


----------



## dragonette

seasounds said:


> Hi Dragonette!  I always really like your photos - my only complaint is that they make me hungry!!
> 
> Just wondering, I notice that you've really been carrying your C a lot lately.  Are you preferring this to your B?



Thank you, seasounds! I still love my B a lot... but C is really easy to carry for me because I usually have a heavy camera with me as well. It's so nice to be able to operate a camera with my C worn crossbody, instead of B dangling from one elbow (although I did it so frequently I got quite used to it... but arms get very sore!)

Today I didn't have my heavy camera, just my phone, but I was in a hurry and didn't switch out to B even though it did cross my mind to do so. I didn't want to end up being late... but I do miss carrying B and will take her out again soon. Especially now that she has new twillies which are still unworn!



Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful Constance, but putting it so close to coffee scares me.



I think you might have a heart attack to see some of the table shots I have done with my B  We are talking greasy plated foods, steaks, saucy stuff like potatoes, lit candles in dark restaurants, desserts with creams jams and whatnots


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

dragonette said:


> Today... I went to place my order for my customized wood desk and grabbed a coffee after that
> 
> View attachment 3953767
> 
> View attachment 3953768
> 
> View attachment 3953769


----------



## Pessie

Tonimichelle said:


> This is beautiful! Love the bolide, the colour and the photo


Thanks so much


----------



## cocomlle

Handbag and shoes for OOTD, just need to figure out the clothes...

Who am I trying to fool here (was organizing the shoes in my closet). My daily outfit usually consists of jeans and a Free People (or similar style) top. And the shoes: Ugg boots or Adidas Superstar sneakers (kicking it old school w/ the shelltoe). 

At least the B looks cute!


----------



## runner1234

BE B25 and H loafers in action. Love the H loafers even more than my Gucci Princetowns!


----------



## VertBronze

So many beautiful BE items keep getting posted. Was BE brought back for FW2017 or is it a permanent color? I did an SO in October in BE and I’m wondering if I need to snatch up any matching accessories I may want right now. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## ksuromax

Shawl and gloves today


----------



## acrowcounted

VertBronze said:


> So many beautiful BE items keep getting posted. Was BE brought back for FW2017 or is it a permanent color? I did an SO in October in BE and I’m wondering if I need to snatch up any matching accessories I may want right now. Thanks in advance for any advice!


I strongly believe Hermes makes bags in batches. It's like they get a few bolts of leather in color X so all the craftsmen each make a bag or two in it until it runs out and then they turn their forcus to the next color. I contact my SA at the first forum sightings of a color I like as I figure they are about to be flooded with said color so it's best to strike while the iron is hot. I wouldn't delay if I were you.


----------



## Meta

VertBronze said:


> So many beautiful BE items keep getting posted. Was BE brought back for FW2017 or is it a permanent color? I did an SO in October in BE and I’m wondering if I need to snatch up any matching accessories I may want right now. Thanks in advance for any advice!


Yes, BE made a return for FW17.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tramcaro

VertBronze said:


> So many beautiful BE items keep getting posted. Was BE brought back for FW2017 or is it a permanent color? I did an SO in October in BE and I’m wondering if I need to snatch up any matching accessories I may want right now. Thanks in advance for any advice!



BE is back for FW2017, and i’m like you, i’m grabbing as many as I can before it disappears again!  I have a clutch and 2 bags in this colour in Epsom leather!


----------



## dragonette

Today! Tea with a gf and shopping...


----------



## dragonette

Left out one!


----------



## meowlett

dragonette said:


> Today! Tea with a gf and shopping...
> 
> View attachment 3954919
> 
> View attachment 3954921
> 
> View attachment 3954922


Gorgeous photos from you as usual!!!  BTW, it is really good to see this while I am working from home today to babysit my dog, who is recovering from her surgery yesterday.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dragonette

meowlett said:


> Gorgeous photos from you as usual!!!  BTW, it is really good to see this while I am working from home today to babysit my dog, who is recovering from her surgery yesterday.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



Aw you’re most welcome! Hope your dog gets well soon!


----------



## TankerToad

acrowcounted said:


> I strongly believe Hermes makes bags in batches. It's like they get a few bolts of leather in color X so all the craftsmen each make a bag or two in it until it runs out and then they turn their forcus to the next color. I contact my SA at the first forum sightings of a color I like as I figure they are about to be flooded with said color so it's best to strike while the iron is hot. I wouldn't delay if I were you.



I agree with this hypothesis.
Same reason I think Rouge VIF made some appearances late last year. 
A GF and I - on opposite ends of the USA both had Rouge VIF on our request lists with our respective SAs. In December both of us got our requests filled.
My SA said - the Rouge VIF came out of nowhere and he hadn’t seen it for years-
But there it was! Randomly but happily!


----------



## meowlett

TankerToad said:


> I agree with this hypothesis.
> Same reason I think Rouge VIF made some appearances late last year.
> A GF and I - on opposite ends of the USA both had Rouge VIF on our request lists with our respective SAs. In December both of us got our requests filled.
> My SA said - the Rouge VIF came out of nowhere and he hadn’t seen it for years-
> But there it was! Randomly but happily!



It is true that Rouge VIF did came out late last year.  I was offered a Rouge VIF in B30 by my SA in November, which I passed and opted for the Etain B35.  I already have a Rouge VIF in B35.


----------



## periogirl28

My fave Chanel cashmere dress and boots, Saphir C24 and Arceau moonphase. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Meta

Sous le Cedre with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25


----------



## toiletduck

No smiles because I have been hunting for a small B or K in Tokyo and having zero lucky after visiting 4 times in 3 days! Ah well.


----------



## toiletduck

weN84 said:


> Sous le Cedre with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955790


Gorgeous!!


----------



## essiedub

weN84 said:


> Sous le Cedre with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955790


Whoa nellie! That is stunning *wen84*! Id like to see your entire outfit


----------



## essiedub

toiletduck said:


> No smiles because I have been hunting for a small B or K in Tokyo and having zero lucky after visiting 4 times in 3 days! Ah well.


Your entire outfit is so chic.Great coat *toiletduck*!


----------



## meowlett

Breakfast at our favorite Irish Bar.


----------



## westcoastgal

toiletduck said:


> No smiles because I have been hunting for a small B or K in Tokyo and having zero lucky after visiting 4 times in 3 days! Ah well.


Hope you get one soon. You still look stylish even without a smile!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

Her first outing


----------



## MaryAndDogs

meowlett said:


> Breakfast at our favorite Irish Bar.
> View attachment 3956035



These are really nice sunglasses! 
Well, Ms. C is not bad either


----------



## Meta

@toiletduck @essiedub Thank you very much for your kind words.   

@essiedub I can try to do a flatlay of my outfit that I wore with the bag and silk.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Does styling bright colors mean that warm weather will arrive sooner? (Chicago weather disagrees) 

Loveeeee how rose poupre looks against my SO!


----------



## ehy12

My RP baby b out yesterday. Super obsessed with this bag: vibrant color but still goes with everything and light as a feather!


----------



## Gnuj

weN84 said:


> Sous le Cedre with Swift Bleu Electrique Kelly 25
> View attachment 3955790



Gorgeous together.  The pop of color from the BE and lovely design from the scarf.


----------



## juzluvpink

Ms Kelly.B’s maiden trip to office.


----------



## toiletduck

essiedub said:


> Your entire outfit is so chic.Great coat *toiletduck*!


Thank you


----------



## toiletduck

westcoastgal said:


> Hope you get one soon. You still look stylish even without a smile!


Thank you dear! I’ll try again tomorrow, I guess. My DH is getting sick of the hunt lol!


----------



## okiern1981

I’m not displaying a B today(gasp![emoji33]) I went for something else at my local Bed Bath and Behideous (it was a hot mess today...it was a The Hills Have Eyes convention).


----------



## mcpro

First day out


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Rami00 said:


> Another one ... jigé in argile



Love everything in the photo [emoji173]️


----------



## azukitea

Grocery shopping  

Halzan31 rouge grenat


----------



## suziez

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3956524
> 
> Ms Kelly.B’s maiden trip to office.


This is truly beautiful


----------



## dragonette

Yesterday! Shopping with C24


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking one of my Rodeos out for a ride around Harrods...


----------



## hoot

Brazil tattoo csgm with B30 (Miss Meredith )  before heading to church today.


----------



## teachertisay

Almost ready to play in the sun 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3957244


----------



## cavluv

hoot said:


> Brazil tattoo csgm with B30 (Miss Meredith )  before heading to church today.
> View attachment 3957239



Gorgeous look!!!


----------



## hoot

cavluv said:


> Gorgeous look!!!


Thank you, cavluv!


----------



## cocomlle

Prada Prince said:


> Taking one of my Rodeos out for a ride around Harrods...
> 
> View attachment 3957059
> 
> View attachment 3957060



Super stylin' as always! The rodeo is so cute! I think I want a little one now. And to think, I didn't even like rodeos 4 months ago...it's this forum!


----------



## meowlett

Went to our favorite vegetarian restaurant to celebrate the birthday of my late dog who passed last year on Memorial Day.  It would have been his 15th birthday today and it is his very first in heaven.
The red glass ring on my hand is made of his ashes.  I take him everywhere with me.


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Out and about with my Ms. K28.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Went to our favorite vegetarian restaurant to celebrate the birthday of my late dog who passed last year on Memorial Day.  It would have been his 15th birthday today and it is his very first in heaven.
> The red glass ring on my hand is made of his ashes.  I take him everywhere with me.
> View attachment 3957329
> View attachment 3957330
> View attachment 3957331
> View attachment 3957333
> View attachment 3957334



What a lovely tribute to your beloved pup. May he rest in peace. 

And great pics of your Epsom Sellier! It's so sleek! The strap...perfect (and the bag charm is cute too).


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> What a lovely tribute to your beloved pup. May he rest in peace.
> 
> And great pics of your Epsom Sellier! It's so sleek! The strap...perfect (and the bag charm is cute too).



Thank you.  He was a total goofball and would want me to laugh.


----------



## kadyooo

First time brought my baby K25 out, I feel its fun to match GM size charms to a mini purse.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

After my friend’s score at H (black ghw), we went to Langham for tea!


----------



## catsinthebag

meowlett said:


> Went to our favorite vegetarian restaurant to celebrate the birthday of my late dog who passed last year on Memorial Day.  It would have been his 15th birthday today and it is his very first in heaven.
> The red glass ring on my hand is made of his ashes.  I take him everywhere with me.
> View attachment 3957329
> View attachment 3957330
> View attachment 3957331
> View attachment 3957333
> View attachment 3957334



I love this sentiment. I hope we have our dog for many more years, but I will probably do something similar when the time comes. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## meowlett

catsinthebag said:


> I love this sentiment. I hope we have our dog for many more years, but I will probably do something similar when the time comes. Thank you for sharing.


May your dogs have long, healthy and happy lives with you.  The puppies and kitties are the best.


----------



## catsinthebag

meowlett said:


> May your dogs have long, healthy and happy lives with you.  *The puppies and kitties are the best*.



Yes, they are, aren’t they? I love your avatar pic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowlett

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, they are, aren’t they? *I love your avatar pic*!


Oh.  That's my Queen B posing with one of her Hermes scarves.  Both of my girls were rescued dogs and so was my old boy.


----------



## catsinthebag

meowlett said:


> Oh.  That's my Queen B posing with one of her Hermes scarves.  Both of my girls were rescued dogs and so was my old boy.



She looks like a queen! I’ve volunteered at a shelter for many years — kudos to you for adopting your pets!

And, so as to not veer too far OT, I have to say I love your Evelyne Sellier. Is it a PM? Do you find it at all hard to use and fit things because of the structure?


----------



## meowlett

catsinthebag said:


> She looks like a queen! I’ve volunteered at a shelter for many years — kudos to you for adopting your pets!
> 
> And, so as to not veer too far OT, I have to say I love your Evelyne Sellier. Is it a PM? Do you find it at all hard to use and fit things because of the structure?



Yes, the Evelyne Sellier is a PM.  It is pretty easy to use.  I keep two cell phones, cell phone battery charger, my Bearn wallet, a coin purse, two key pouches (one for the key fob for my car and the other one for the real keys) and other little things in it without any problems.  I usually don't latch it in place and wear it open to allow for quick access.  And it is epsom leather.  So it has been rained on.  No scratches or spots.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 3957673
> 
> 
> First time brought my baby K25 out, I feel its fun to match GM size charms to a mini purse.



I love it! Do they still sell those in stores?


----------



## kadyooo

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I love it! Do they still sell those in stores?



Yes! Hermes still made Rodeo charms in GM size, I have seem it few times in my local boutique, IMO GM size are the lease popular, most prefer PM or Mm, I got this rodeo charm on late 2016.


----------



## catsinthebag

meowlett said:


> Yes, the Evelyne Sellier is a PM.  It is pretty easy to use.  I keep two cell phones, cell phone battery charger, my Bearn wallet, a coin purse, two key pouches (one for the key fob for my car and the other one for the real keys) and other little things in it without any problems.  I usually don't latch it in place and wear it open to allow for quick access.  And it is epsom leather.  So it has been rained on.  No scratches or spots.



It sounds like it actually holds a decent amount as long as nothing is too big/bulky. Thanks!


----------



## shadowmartian

Evelyne III 29 in Bleu Nuit


----------



## Freckles1

Trying not the make anyone feel left out.... bleu nuit and etain are upstairs. Rotation is the key!


----------



## meowlett

K28 goes to work.


----------



## Berliner Cat

meowlett said:


> K28 goes to work.
> View attachment 3958361
> View attachment 3958362



Beautiful! I like the twilly. Spring is coming soon!


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## Rami00

Goldie 30, chilling at the Parliament Hill library (Ottawa).


----------



## Cookiefiend

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958435



Love these colors on you! You look smashing! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Rami00 said:


> Goldie 30, chilling at the Parliament Hill library (Ottawa).



zomg - I think I’m jealous of Goldie! [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

Cookiefiend said:


> zomg - I think I’m jealous of Goldie! [emoji4]


Right! It did get man handled twice by the security


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Toronto Carre

Rami00 said:


> Goldie 30, chilling at the Parliament Hill library (Ottawa).


Awesome! i bet Goldie turned heads on the Hill.


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> Goldie 30, chilling at the Parliament Hill library (Ottawa).


I don't know which is prettier - Goldie or the backdrop! Who am I kidding? Goldie


----------



## dkikayinme

Tea time this afternoon at the Langham.


----------



## Purseloco

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958435


You look lovely with your Bolide.


----------



## Meta

essiedub said:


> Whoa nellie! That is stunning *wen84*! Id like to see your entire outfit


Here's a flatlay of the outfit. I wore a ZARA round neck black long sleeve knit with black J Brand cigarette leg jeans underneath the Victoria Beckham coat. Mod shot of the silk here.



Paired with these riding boots from Ann Taylor


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> Here's a flatlay of the outfit. I wore a ZARA round neck black long sleeve knit with black J Brand cigarette leg jeans underneath the Victoria Beckham coat. Mod shot of the silk here.
> View attachment 3958986
> 
> 
> Paired with these riding boots from Ann Taylor
> View attachment 3958988



I love how you mix designers!! I try and do the same thing in my outfits but I am still learning! And the mosaic scarf is to die for.


----------



## Meta

cafecreme15 said:


> I love how you mix designers!! I try and do the same thing in my outfits but I am still learning! And the mosaic scarf is to die for.


Thanks!   I don't usually buy designer clothing or shoes. I love mosaics in general for their colors and details and have quite a few mosaic silks.


----------



## Purseloco

weN84 said:


> Here's a flatlay of the outfit. I wore a ZARA round neck black long sleeve knit with black J Brand cigarette leg jeans underneath the Victoria Beckham coat. Mod shot of the silk here.
> View attachment 3958986
> 
> 
> Paired with these riding boots from Ann Taylor
> View attachment 3958988


LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## meowlett

It is in the big grey wolf's turn to go to work.


----------



## bobkat1991

Cookiefiend said:


> Love these colors on you! You look smashing! [emoji173]️


Thank you, Cookiefiend!



Purseloco said:


> You look lovely with your Bolide.


Thank you, Purseloco!


----------



## JCCL

Not an action shot but a story. I never like anything that classic so black/gold was never on my mind. But oh boy Hermes did me dirty. Here is her first time out to grocery shopping


----------



## essiedub

weN84 said:


> Here's a flatlay of the outfit. I wore a ZARA round neck black long sleeve knit with black J Brand cigarette leg jeans underneath the Victoria Beckham coat. Mod shot of the silk here.
> View attachment 3958986
> 
> 
> Paired with these riding boots from Ann Taylor
> View attachment 3958988





weN84 said:


> Thanks!   I don't usually buy designer clothing or shoes. I love mosaics in general for their colors and details and have quite a few mosaic silks.



Oooh that’s so perfect! I love coats and boots but too warm for my climate.too bad.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## ghoztz

JCCL said:


> Not an action shot but a story. I never like anything that classic so black/gold was never on my mind. But oh boy Hermes did me dirty. Here is her first time out to grocery shopping



Classic is King.  Your bag is gorgeous


----------



## JCCL

ghoztz said:


> Classic is King.  Your bag is gorgeous


Thanks dear


----------



## Gnuj

weN84 said:


> Here's a flatlay of the outfit. I wore a ZARA round neck black long sleeve knit with black J Brand cigarette leg jeans underneath the Victoria Beckham coat. Mod shot of the silk here.
> View attachment 3958986
> 
> 
> Paired with these riding boots from Ann Taylor
> View attachment 3958988



I love how the colors from the scarf pulls the outfit together.  Very pretty.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dkikayinme

Shopping for a watch [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## Rami00

Met up with tpf/IG friend today at Laduree, Yorkdale Toronto! It was soooo much fun! 
Roulis: béton 
Constance: bleu Izmir


----------



## renet

With Ms Noir Lindy, accompanying us to our medical review today.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hard at work today


----------



## Pessie

Rubis


----------



## doni

Rami00 said:


> Met up with tpf/IG friend today at Laduree, Yorkdale Toronto! It was soooo much fun!
> Roulis: béton
> Constance: bleu Izmir


That Constance is to die...


----------



## kelly7

So beautiful the Roulis and the Constance, think about a bigger version of the Roulis.

  I love the beautiful clear shape of the roulis.


----------



## Julide

Cookiefiend said:


> Hard at work today
> View attachment 3960133


 Beautiful combo!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I notice in this thread has mostly bags and scarves (which is great!). However, I haven’t seen much RTW here. Is there a Hermes RTW thread? If so, I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cookiefiend said:


> Hard at work today
> View attachment 3960133


Love your Drag! Is that box?


----------



## Livia1

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I notice in this thread has mostly bags and scarves (which is great!). However, I haven’t seen much RTW here. Is there a Hermes RTW thread? If so, I can’t seem to find it.



Maybe try the search function


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Livia1 said:


> Maybe try the search function



I did. It’s weird. I can’t find a lot of older threads either [emoji51]


----------



## Julide

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I did. It’s weird. I can’t find a lot of older threads either [emoji51]




I think a lot of the RTW that I can remember have been smattered on all threads, I remember seeing more RTW in what was your last H purchase thread (I can't remember the name for sure) . The only dedicated thread I can remember is for Margiela (Sp?) RTW. Are you looking of something specific?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Julide said:


> I think a lot of the RTW that I can remember have been smattered on all threads, I remember seeing more RTW in what was your last H purchase thread (I can't remember the name for sure) . The only dedicated thread I can remember is for Margiela (Sp?) RTW. Are you looking of something specific?



I am thinking of stemming out to RTW but am curious to see how it looks/fit on the everyday person. I know Chanel has a rtw thread so a bit curious why Hermes didn’t.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Julide said:


> Beautiful combo!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cookiefiend

Tonimichelle said:


> Love your Drag! Is that box?



Thank you! Yes, it is box, I just love it! [emoji173]️


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I am thinking of stemming out to RTW but am curious to see how it looks/fit on the everyday person. I know Chanel has a rtw thread so a bit curious why Hermes didn’t.


I don't buy RTW but enjoy seeing others pictures.  Maybe it would be a good thread for you to start.


----------



## saisaihe




----------



## runner1234

Kelly cut vert Vertigo in action, late night shopping before dinner in Las Vegas!


----------



## Lisa-SH

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3960461


Love the whole outfit and the kelly. Is that a cute cat sitting on the bath mat behind you? So so cute.


----------



## saisaihe

Lisa-SH said:


> Love the whole outfit and the kelly. Is that a cute cat sitting on the bath mat behind you? So so cute.


Thank you!
Yes, the bath mat is her favorite napping bed


----------



## acrowcounted

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3960461


So beautiful! What color is your Kelly?


----------



## saisaihe

acrowcounted said:


> So beautiful! What color is your Kelly?


thank you. the color is blue hydra.


----------



## cafecreme15

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3960461



I never thought to put my belt over a coat. Brilliant idea! Thanks for the inspiration [emoji4]


----------



## sparks1007

MSO13 said:


> Olive Barenia B35 on an oxblood sofa I sorely wanted but we left behind at a warehouse sale. A velvet fainting couch did come home with us though...
> View attachment 3941711



I love this colour. What leather is this if you don't mind me asking? The patina is beautiful.


----------



## sparks1007

runner1234 said:


> Ready to go shopping with my fave (and only) B35



Fabulous! What leather is this please?


----------



## runner1234

sparks1007 said:


> Fabulous! What leather is this please?


Thank you! It’s noir


----------



## sparks1007

runner1234 said:


> Thank you! It’s noir



Thanks - do you know the leather type? Is it Togo?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Went to test the new car (BTW, hated it and the service was just awful! - not the sales but the reception). i am a bike person in general so maybe I should not be talking about cars ,) Ha! Perhaps someone should start a business called "First Impressions" and just take care of what kind of impression a business makes on someone who just walks in. Let me tell you, there is lots of room for improvement around here  

Anyway, it has stopped raining for about two days (after about 4 months of non-stop grey on grey in grey...) so I took out my Blue Saphire Ms. B and couldn't believe how much I've missed it  If I could, I would wear this handbag every single day   It's so light! And every time I take it out I fall in love all over again


----------



## Cookiefiend

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to test the new car (BTW, hated it and the service was just awful! - not the sales but the reception). i am a bike person in general so maybe I should not be talking about cars ,) Ha! Perhaps someone should start a business called "First Impressions" and just take care of what kind of impression a business makes on someone who just walks in. Let me tell you, there is lots of room for improvement around here
> 
> Anyway, it has stopped raining for about two days (after about 4 months of non-stop grey on grey in grey...) so I took out my Blue Saphire Ms. B and couldn't believe how much I've missed it  If I could, I would wear this handbag every single day   It's so light! And every time I take it out I fall in love all over again
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961212
> View attachment 3961213


yowza!!
Stunning bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to test the new car (BTW, hated it and the service was just awful! - not the sales but the reception). i am a bike person in general so maybe I should not be talking about cars ,) Ha! Perhaps someone should start a business called "First Impressions" and just take care of what kind of impression a business makes on someone who just walks in. Let me tell you, there is lots of room for improvement around here
> 
> Anyway, it has stopped raining for about two days (after about 4 months of non-stop grey on grey in grey...) so I took out my Blue Saphire Ms. B and couldn't believe how much I've missed it  If I could, I would wear this handbag every single day   It's so light! And every time I take it out I fall in love all over again
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961212
> View attachment 3961213


----------



## cocomlle

Hard to follow the intoxicating beauty of @MaryAndDogs Blue Saphire Ms. B, so took a different action shot. Here is "Darth Birkin".

_For reference, reflection from phone case which little man insisted I get....oooo purrrr. _


----------



## Julide

cocomlle said:


> Hard to follow the intoxicating beauty of @MaryAndDogs Blue Saphire Ms. B, so took a different action shot. Here is "Darth Birkin".
> 
> _For reference, reflection from phone case which little man insisted I get....oooo purrrr. _
> 
> View attachment 3961405




Thats awesome!!


----------



## Julide

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to test the new car (BTW, hated it and the service was just awful! - not the sales but the reception). i am a bike person in general so maybe I should not be talking about cars ,) Ha! Perhaps someone should start a business called "First Impressions" and just take care of what kind of impression a business makes on someone who just walks in. Let me tell you, there is lots of room for improvement around here
> 
> Anyway, it has stopped raining for about two days (after about 4 months of non-stop grey on grey in grey...) so I took out my Blue Saphire Ms. B and couldn't believe how much I've missed it  If I could, I would wear this handbag every single day   It's so light! And every time I take it out I fall in love all over again
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961212
> View attachment 3961213


Your birkin is beautiful!Service seems to be slipping everywhere. It makes it the great sales people a real treasure!


----------



## 1LV

okiern1981 said:


> I’m not displaying a B today(gasp![emoji33]) I went for something else at my local Bed Bath and Behideous (it was a hot mess today...it was a The Hills Have Eyes convention).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956585
> View attachment 3956586


I’ve seen so many bags I like.  This, I love.


----------



## runner1234

sparks1007 said:


> Thanks - do you know the leather type? Is it Togo?


Yes Togo


----------



## Sweetyqbk

catin said:


> I love this with that strap!! Thanks for posting!



Love the strap. Where is it from?


----------



## Ang-Lin

Been hanging with my youngest baby non-stop these past couple of weeks. Here she is dressed in Les Cles and the Paddock charm!


----------



## SaRo_0

Date with my k25


----------



## ms_sivalley

Ang-Lin said:


> Been hanging with my youngest baby non-stop these past couple of weeks. Here she is dressed in Les Cles and the Paddock charm!


Love the bag and the portrait mode   Is this bleu sapphire?


----------



## Ang-Lin

ms_sivalley said:


> Love the bag and the portrait mode   Is this bleu sapphire?


Haha thank u! The portrait mode is a bit wonky sometimes. And it’s Noir in novillo leather


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Been hanging with my youngest baby non-stop these past couple of weeks. Here she is dressed in Les Cles and the Paddock charm!



I might have to pick up a Les Cles twilly now, if they are still available....


----------



## dragonette

I really need to switch back to my beloved B but I’m so busy with the new flat renovations and so much running around. C has been so helpful with the long strap!


----------



## suziez

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to test the new car (BTW, hated it and the service was just awful! - not the sales but the reception). i am a bike person in general so maybe I should not be talking about cars ,) Ha! Perhaps someone should start a business called "First Impressions" and just take care of what kind of impression a business makes on someone who just walks in. Let me tell you, there is lots of room for improvement around here
> 
> Anyway, it has stopped raining for about two days (after about 4 months of non-stop grey on grey in grey...) so I took out my Blue Saphire Ms. B and couldn't believe how much I've missed it  If I could, I would wear this handbag every single day   It's so light! And every time I take it out I fall in love all over again
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961212
> View attachment 3961213


sooooooo stunning


----------



## periogirl28

On a cold but sunny Friday. Black Box Birkin, lambskin gloves and Blackglama mink. Not shown - SO Black Box belt.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Julide

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3962056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a cold but sunny Friday. Black Box Birkin, lambskin gloves and Blackglama mink. Not shown - SO Black Box belt.




Love this!


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> Love this!


Ah my dear! Thank you. Hugs!


----------



## izzyParis

Ang-Lin said:


> Been hanging with my youngest baby non-stop these past couple of weeks. Here she is dressed in Les Cles and the Paddock charm!



I love your new B, what leather and leather color is it?  Just curious if it’s the new Novillo leather?  And I am a big fan of bleu nuit and Bleu Indigo so curious if it’s one of the navy leathers or noir.  TIA


----------



## Ang-Lin

izzyParis said:


> I love your new B, what leather and leather color is it?  Just curious if it’s the new Novillo leather?  And I am a big fan of bleu nuit and Bleu Indigo so curious if it’s one of the navy leathers or noir.  TIA


Oh thank you @izzyParis - you’re much too kind! You are spot on, it’s a Noir b30 in the new Novillo leather! I haven’t seen Novillo in either BN or Indigo, but I’m sure they would look lovely!


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> I might have to pick up a Les Cles twilly now, if they are still available....


I got them not too long ago (well, in Hermes terms.... it was last November) and I saw them in another store in late December so hopefully you can still find them in the store! Unfortunately neither store is our local store!


----------



## Ang-Lin

dragonette said:


> I really need to switch back to my beloved B but I’m so busy with the new flat renovations and so much running around. C has been so helpful with the long strap!
> 
> View attachment 3961993
> View attachment 3961994
> View attachment 3961995
> View attachment 3961996


I love Paul Bakery at the Takashimaya! Always try to make a pit stop there every time I'm in town.


----------



## okiern1981

Quick stop for a cookie and Diet Coke while strolling the mall.  B25 stuffed full of candied pecans for later!


----------



## azukitea

Friday evening TGIF

barenia halzan31 featuring lets play cards twilly


----------



## cocomlle

dragonette said:


> I really need to switch back to my beloved B but I’m so busy with the new flat renovations and so much running around. C has been so helpful with the long strap!
> 
> View attachment 3961993
> View attachment 3961994
> View attachment 3961995
> View attachment 3961996



Awesome pics! You have such a cute smile! And I love renos. Looks like it’s coming along. Hope it’s not too stressful! What appliances did you pick out?


----------



## Purseloco

azukitea said:


> Friday evening TGIF
> 
> barenia halzan31 featuring lets play cards twilly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962512
> View attachment 3962513


So Beautiful!


----------



## cocomlle

azukitea said:


> Friday evening TGIF
> 
> barenia halzan31 featuring lets play cards twilly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962512
> View attachment 3962513



Barenia...


----------



## runner1234

Baby B and CDC. Ready for Friday night in and watching


----------



## runner1234

And earlier today when my baby girl came home from the groomers


----------



## txrosegirl

runner1234 said:


> And earlier today when my baby girl came home from the groomers


sooooooo adorable!!!  lovely bag as well


----------



## runner1234

txrosegirl said:


> sooooooo adorable!!!  lovely bag as well


Thank you, love! She brightens every day ❤️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

Ang-Lin said:


> I love Paul Bakery at the Takashimaya! Always try to make a pit stop there every time I'm in town.



It's the first time I tried their escargots and they're really good! Do you come here often?



cocomlle said:


> Awesome pics! You have such a cute smile! And I love renos. Looks like it’s coming along. Hope it’s not too stressful! What appliances did you pick out?



Awww thank you! I love renos too except when they do stuff without checking with me LOL... Like when they placed the dish rack meant for a giant! Or when they forgot to cut the hole in the concrete platform for my mattress  I picked out a washer/dryer that day, and some air cleaners! I'm considering an LG styler too... Very tempting!



runner1234 said:


> And earlier today when my baby girl came home from the groomers



Both are adorable!


----------



## renet

New twillys for Chinese New Year! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Went and see my SA for some Valentine’s Day presents for my husband. Hope he will like them, a pair of Passenger sneakers and Polo T-Shirt.


----------



## dkikayinme

Me tooooo  with my Halzan


----------



## Nahreen

DH expanded my walk in closet by building some glass shelves so I could display my acessories.


----------



## acrowcounted

Nahreen said:


> DH expanded my walk in closet by building some glass shelves so I could display my acessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963286


Love this! Your DH did an excellent job!


----------



## runner1234

dragonette said:


> It's the first time I tried their escargots and they're really good! Do you come here often?
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thank you! I love renos too except when they do stuff without checking with me LOL... Like when they placed the dish rack meant for a giant! Or when they forgot to cut the hole in the concrete platform for my mattress  I picked out a washer/dryer that day, and some air cleaners! I'm considering an LG styler too... Very tempting!
> 
> 
> 
> Both are adorable!





dragonette said:


> It's the first time I tried their escargots and they're really good! Do you come here often?
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thank you! I love renos too except when they do stuff without checking with me LOL... Like when they placed the dish rack meant for a giant! Or when they forgot to cut the hole in the concrete platform for my mattress  I picked out a washer/dryer that day, and some air cleaners! I'm considering an LG styler too... Very tempting!
> 
> 
> 
> Both are adorable!


Thanks so much!!❤️


----------



## Nahreen

acrowcounted said:


> Love this! Your DH did an excellent job!



Thank you so much. He loves building things.


----------



## okiern1981

Heading to the grand opening of an antique car museum.


----------



## Ang-Lin

dragonette said:


> It's the first time I tried their escargots and they're really good! Do you come here often?


I do! Gona be there next week actually, and toward the end of the month too. I just booked another trip for May. If you’re up for a quick meet up maybe we should do one one of those times. Thanks for the tip - don’t think I’ve had their escargot but those look really bomb!!


----------



## mcpro

Dessert and Miss Kelly


----------



## cafecreme15

runner1234 said:


> Baby B and CDC. Ready for Friday night in and watching



Is this bleu agate?


----------



## dragonette

Ang-Lin said:


> I do! Gona be there next week actually, and toward the end of the month too. I just booked another trip for May. If you’re up for a quick meet up maybe we should do one one of those times. Thanks for the tip - don’t think I’ve had their escargot but those look really bomb!!



Let's do it! PM me! xx


----------



## runner1234

cafecreme15 said:


> Is this bleu agate?


It’s blue electric - looks so different depending on the light!


----------



## Wiggerl

Pic from me and my "Queen"


----------



## Wiggerl

My "Queenie" and me in action


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Wiggerl

I love the bag ....


----------



## hannahsophia

Nahreen said:


> DH expanded my walk in closet by building some glass shelves so I could display my acessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963286



Is that blue hydra?


----------



## Ang-Lin

Taken when the (big and little) kids were playing at the bowling alley today (excuse the terrible lighting). C18 Gris Asphalte Epsom PHW


----------



## seasounds

Samourais as a shrug with RC K28 for dinner date.


----------



## jkhuu623

Ang-Lin said:


> Taken when the (big and little) kids were playing at the bowling alley today (excuse the terrible lighting). C18 Gris Asphalte Epsom PHW



Such a pretty bag and pretty color! 

Do you think there's a chance it might get color transfer if you wear dark jeans? I'm trying to decide if I should request a lighter color Constance but worried about color transfer.


----------



## Nahreen

hannahsophia said:


> Is that blue hydra?



The K wallet is Bleu Aztec i chevre.


----------



## Ang-Lin

jkhuu623 said:


> Such a pretty bag and pretty color!
> 
> Do you think there's a chance it might get color transfer if you wear dark jeans? I'm trying to decide if I should request a lighter color Constance but worried about color transfer.


Oh thank you!!! To answer your question - there’s def a chance of color transfer. That said, I wear jeans all weekend long (and the Cs are my go-to weekend bags) and I’ve been lucky enough not to have experienced it in the few years that I’ve carried H leather pieces. Dare I say I’ve had a heck of a lot worse on my Chanel bags! 

IMHO GA isn’t a high maintenance color - it’s grey but not as light as trench. I have a K32 in Gris T - that one is a few years old and when I wear it it does rub against my clothing. Still no color transfer either. 

Of course I hope I don’t jinx it by saying this! Hehe. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## jkhuu623

Ang-Lin said:


> Oh thank you!!! To answer your question - there’s def a chance of color transfer. That said, I wear jeans all weekend long (and the Cs are my go-to weekend bags) and I’ve been lucky enough not to have experienced it in the few years that I’ve carried H leather pieces. Dare I say I’ve had a heck of a lot worse on my Chanel bags!
> 
> IMHO GA isn’t a high maintenance color - it’s grey but not as light as trench. I have a K32 in Gris T - that one is a few years old and when I wear it it does rub against my clothing. Still no color transfer either.
> 
> Of course I hope I don’t jinx it by saying this! Hehe. Good luck with your decision!



Thank you! Definitely helpful!! Maybe we'll be twinsies!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

jkhuu623 said:


> Thank you! Definitely helpful!! Maybe we'll be twinsies!!


Yay!! Be my twin! Or maybe you’ll get the exact same color but RGHW! In which case I’ll be jealous . If you like GA, I heard Gris T is coming back. The two colors are pretty similar so that’d be another option for you.


----------



## westcoastgal

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to test the new car (BTW, hated it and the service was just awful! - not the sales but the reception). i am a bike person in general so maybe I should not be talking about cars ,) Ha! Perhaps someone should start a business called "First Impressions" and just take care of what kind of impression a business makes on someone who just walks in. Let me tell you, there is lots of room for improvement around here
> 
> Anyway, it has stopped raining for about two days (after about 4 months of non-stop grey on grey in grey...) so I took out my Blue Saphire Ms. B and couldn't believe how much I've missed it  If I could, I would wear this handbag every single day   It's so light! And every time I take it out I fall in love all over again
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961212
> View attachment 3961213


Your bag is a stunner. Sorry about the bad service. They should give every customer excellent service, or at least that bag the best service!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Ang-Lin said:


> Taken when the (big and little) kids were playing at the bowling alley today (excuse the terrible lighting). C18 Gris Asphalte Epsom PHW


Beautiful neutral!  How would you compare GA with etain?  Which one will you say is easier to match an outfit?  Cheers!


----------



## sparks1007

runner1234 said:


> Yes Togo



Thanks!


----------



## sparks1007

azukitea said:


> Friday evening TGIF
> 
> barenia halzan31 featuring lets play cards twilly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962512
> View attachment 3962513



I love the Halzan. Hands down my favourite Hermes after the Birkin. I really think I need to get me one.


----------



## sparks1007

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3964017
> View attachment 3964018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samourais as a shrug with RC K28 for dinner date.



Fabulous use of that shawl and print placement. I love it. So clever.


----------



## dragonette

Ang-Lin said:


> Yay!! Be my twin! Or maybe you’ll get the exact same color but RGHW! In which case I’ll be jealous . If you like GA, I heard Gris T is coming back. The two colors are pretty similar so that’d be another option for you.



Gris T is coming back?!?!?!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Ang-Lin said:


> Taken when the (big and little) kids were playing at the bowling alley today (excuse the terrible lighting). C18 Gris Asphalte Epsom PHW


Oh we are cousins on this! 24 works better for me. Congrats!


----------



## ShilohNouvel

dragonette said:


> Two of my fav cafes in Munich and mountain trip with C24
> 
> View attachment 3932144
> View attachment 3932145
> View attachment 3932146
> View attachment 3932147
> View attachment 3932148
> View attachment 3932149



Gorgeous photos, dragonette! May I know how tall you are?


----------



## dragonette

ShilohNouvel said:


> Gorgeous photos, dragonette! May I know how tall you are?



Thank you! I'm 153cm / 5'0!


----------



## NewBeeUn

Jaguar Quetzal no ring no smile or earrings  but a pretty knot


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Kelly 32 in action 
Re-stockig our cellar 




DH was very helpful


----------



## MaryAndDogs

After a day of sunshine, we're back to the usual German wether: rain, mud and dark, lead coloured sky....
So, I've taken out the bright Orange Poppy just to remember that there are other colours than this

Ms. B felt very good to be out of the rain and riding the U-Bahn 









DH modelling an "Alu-Vuitton"


----------



## ThierryH

MaryAndDogs said:


> After a day of sunshine, we're back to the usual German wether: rain, mud and dark, lead coloured sky....
> So, I've taken out the bright Orange Poppy just to remember that there are other colours than this
> 
> Ms. B felt very good to b out of the rain and riding the U-Bahn
> 
> Snowing here in Bavaria, therefore, stuck at home. Your B is such a great pop of color on a dull day!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Sorry about the snow Thierry! 
But at least it is not just the muddy "greyishness"... we've dealing with around here. Hope that you're enjoying the bright Winter weather in beautifull Bavaria!


----------



## catin

MaryAndDogs said:


> After a day of sunshine, we're back to the usual German wether: rain, mud and dark, lead coloured sky....
> So, I've taken out the bright Orange Poppy just to remember that there are other colours than this
> 
> Ms. B felt very good to be out of the rain and riding the U-Bahn
> View attachment 3964755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964757
> 
> 
> DH modelling an "Alu-Vuitton"
> View attachment 3964758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964760


Fun photos and great twilly you have to keep Ms. B warm


----------



## catin

MaryAndDogs said:


> Kelly 32 in action
> Re-stockig our cellar
> 
> View attachment 3964752
> 
> 
> DH was very helpful
> View attachment 3964753


Your kelly needs a rouge something twilly for wine shopping clearly!!


----------



## catin

Nahreen said:


> DH expanded my walk in closet by building some glass shelves so I could display my acessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963286


Creative use of the space!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

ms_sivalley said:


> Beautiful neutral!  How would you compare GA with etain?  Which one will you say is easier to match an outfit?  Cheers!


I like GA better *only *because my outfits are mostly dark greys and black, so GA with the lighter color stands out a little bit more than Etain.  I guess it depends on what you have in your wardrobe hehe.  



dragonette said:


> Gris T is coming back?!?!?!


That's what I have been hearing on the rumor mill! A few lucky ones on the "Podium" thread has placed Podium Order for Gris T, and when I asked my SA she told me that's consistent with what she's been hearing too (she and I are both fans of Gris T... she has a B in that color.... sigh). 



periogirl28 said:


> Oh we are cousins on this! 24 works better for me. Congrats!


Yay!!! PHW too?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

catin said:


> Your kelly needs a rouge something twilly for wine shopping clearly!!



 This is a great idea Catin! I'll follow up on it next week


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Ang-Lin said:


> I like GA better *only *because my outfits are mostly dark greys and black, so GA with the lighter color stands out a little bit more than Etain.  I guess it depends on what you have in your wardrobe hehe.



Very informative.  It gives me a couple of interesting ideas


----------



## periogirl28

Ang-Lin said:


> I like GA better *only *because my outfits are mostly dark greys and black, so GA with the lighter color stands out a little bit more than Etain.  I guess it depends on what you have in your wardrobe hehe.
> 
> 
> That's what I have been hearing on the rumor mill! A few lucky ones on the "Podium" thread has placed Podium Order for Gris T, and when I asked my SA she told me that's consistent with what she's been hearing too (she and I are both fans of Gris T... she has a B in that color.... sigh).
> 
> 
> Yay!!! PHW too?


Yes PHW for me.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

It’s been almost two years since I’ve gotten Mr Birkin on a chance encounter in the boutique, and he still brings a smile to my face every time I carry him out! I absolutely love the richness and suppleness of Clemence... 

Here he is with a drop of equine sunshine to brighten up my sunny but freezing Sunday...


----------



## cocomlle

Prada Prince said:


> It’s been almost two years since I’ve gotten Mr Birkin on a chance encounter in the boutique, and he still brings a smile to my face every time I carry him out! I absolutely love the richness and suppleness of Clemence...
> 
> Here he is with a drop of equine sunshine to brighten up my sunny but freezing Sunday...
> 
> View attachment 3964867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964869
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964870



Love the equine sunshine! Fabulous! And I'm really admiring your non-H accessories too.


----------



## Tonimichelle

MaryAndDogs said:


> After a day of sunshine, we're back to the usual German wether: rain, mud and dark, lead coloured sky....
> So, I've taken out the bright Orange Poppy just to remember that there are other colours than this
> 
> Ms. B felt very good to be out of the rain and riding the U-Bahn
> View attachment 3964755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964757
> 
> 
> DH modelling an "Alu-Vuitton"
> View attachment 3964758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964760


Fabulous way to brighten a dreary day! I know just how you feel, the sun came out briefly in the UK this morning, then back to grey skies and hail all afternoon. Enough already! I need sunlight!!


----------



## okiern1981

Out with my VO GoodNews.


----------



## cocomlle

dragonette said:


> Let's do it! PM me! xx



Aww, I love a meet-cute! I can't wait for the requisite H styling pics from you two lovelies and of course any yummy food photos!


----------



## cocomlle

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3964017
> View attachment 3964018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samourais as a shrug with RC K28 for dinner date.



Wow, love this! You look great!


----------



## cocomlle

MaryAndDogs said:


> After a day of sunshine, we're back to the usual German wether: rain, mud and dark, lead coloured sky....
> So, I've taken out the bright Orange Poppy just to remember that there are other colours than this
> 
> Ms. B felt very good to be out of the rain and riding the U-Bahn
> View attachment 3964755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964757
> 
> 
> DH modelling an "Alu-Vuitton"
> View attachment 3964758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964760



Great shots! I like how Ms. B seems to coordinate with the U-Bahn! Hehe!


----------



## meowlett

Miss C18 and I went to NYC this weekend.


----------



## luvlux64

With my Blanc and Noir Clic Clac in phw . Happy Sunday H lovelies


----------



## Madam Bijoux

meowlett said:


> Miss C18 and I went to NYC this weekend.
> View attachment 3965028
> View attachment 3965030
> View attachment 3965032
> View attachment 3965033
> View attachment 3965034
> View attachment 3965035
> View attachment 3965036


Beautiful pictures!  The Plaza is always my first stop in NYC!


----------



## meowlett

Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful pictures!  The Plaza is always my first stop in NYC!


Thank you.  
Plaza is definitely one of my top choices for my future personal trips.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Visiting the new RH store in Toronto. The color theme of RH is so neutral, is in sync with my Etoupe Birkin.


----------



## loves

can't view my own attachment...sorry ignore


----------



## Senbei

MaryAndDogs said:


> After a day of sunshine, we're back to the usual German wether: rain, mud and dark, lead coloured sky....
> So, I've taken out the bright Orange Poppy just to remember that there are other colours than this
> 
> Ms. B felt very good to be out of the rain and riding the U-Bahn



When the sky is overcast I feel like the pop color bags stand out even more and makes the color so stunning. That shows up in your pics!


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Miss C18 and I went to NYC this weekend.
> View attachment 3965028
> View attachment 3965030
> View attachment 3965032
> View attachment 3965033
> View attachment 3965034
> View attachment 3965035
> View attachment 3965036


how lovely! hope you had a great time in NYC!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Senbei

My Feu B30 was traveling with me this weekend. She handled it like a champ!


----------



## Serva1

Senbei said:


> My Feu B30 was traveling with me this weekend. She handled it like a champ!
> 
> View attachment 3965969



My favourite shade of orange, lovely pic!


----------



## azukitea

Getting on Eurostar and did I say I love etoupe


----------



## Pattyyx

Hi everyone, I’m a newcomer and avid lover of Hermes !
My new k28 sellier RP epsom ❤️ Luv the color so much! 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Julide

azukitea said:


> Getting on Eurostar and did I say I love etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967887


Omg!! I love this pic!!!


----------



## doni

Beyond classy


azukitea said:


> Getting on Eurostar and did I say I love etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967887


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Pattyyx said:


> Hi everyone, I’m a newcomer and avid lover of Hermes !
> My new k28 sellier RP epsom ❤️ Luv the color so much!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful! Welcome to TPF!!


----------



## Rami00

Happy Valentine's day everyone.


----------



## Chrisy

Happy Valentine’s Day


----------



## Lisa-SH

Rami00 said:


> Happy Valentine's day everyone.


The red Birkin is very stunning with Tiffany store wall paper as the background behind.


----------



## Rami00

Lisa-SH said:


> The red Birkin is very stunning with Tiffany store wall paper as the background behind.


Thank you! The true Tiffany fans noted that wallpaper right away


----------



## Tonimichelle

azukitea said:


> Getting on Eurostar and did I say I love etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967887


Bags and shawl are gorgeous! Are you off to Paris?


----------



## azukitea

Tonimichelle said:


> Bags and shawl are gorgeous! Are you off to Paris?


yes i am in paris now, just met up with fellow purseforum members for reunion


----------



## Fab41

OOTD... rouge casaque k32 & matching amaranth clic clac .. Happy Valentines!


----------



## Tonimichelle

azukitea said:


> yes i am in paris now, just met up with fellow purseforum members for reunion


That sounds like so much fun! Hope you all have a fantastic time


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## vanillamochi

azukitea said:


> Getting on Eurostar and did I say I love etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967887



Haha I love this - etoupe ftw!


----------



## NewBeeUn

Robe du soir and I on the tube


----------



## maplemoose

Pattyyx said:


> Hi everyone, I’m a newcomer and avid lover of Hermes !
> My new k28 sellier RP epsom [emoji173]️ Luv the color so much!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Awesome Kelly! Great color!


----------



## Freckles1

Dreary day. Perking  it up with some H!


----------



## Ladybaga

NewBeeUn said:


> Robe du soir and I on the tube


You look amazing!


----------



## Gwapa30

Bonjour!
New window display will be revealed today just in time for Chinese New Year[emoji847]


----------



## Gwapa30

Close up photo of my mini Kelly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowlett said:


> Miss C18 and I went to NYC this weekend.
> View attachment 3965028
> View attachment 3965030
> View attachment 3965032
> View attachment 3965033
> View attachment 3965034
> View attachment 3965035
> View attachment 3965036


Fabulous shots !!! Hope you’re having a great time in the big apple!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3970126
> 
> Bonjour!
> New window display will be revealed today just in time for Chinese New Year[emoji847]


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luvlux64 said:


> With my Blanc and Noir Clic Clac in phw . Happy Sunday H lovelies
> View attachment 3965156


Love it!


----------



## periogirl28

This is the week for Red!


----------



## Gwapa30

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you IF[emoji8] Hope you enjoyed NYC[emoji8]


----------



## Ang-Lin

Happy year of the dog to those celebrating! Thank goodness for pretty H rouges....


----------



## seasounds

Planning my outfit for tonight’s outing.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Such lovely pics ladies! Thank you!
My Etoupe Kelly 32 enjoying lunch a bit too much



Etoupe looks divine compared to the brown label on the  wine bottle. I am soooo puzzled about this color. Sometimes it looks completely gray; totally brown at other times.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Neutrals! Argile, Gris Tourterelle and Gold


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Hmm, not to give you wrong ideas but these lunches are really fun  Different handbags tough  One of these days I'll become 100% reasonable and rational   And start having a salad. And water. I keep hearing good things sbout it  

Fun facts about life in Germany: 
Delivery time for Porsche Cayenne? November  
How about new Mecedes GLS? Well, how about it in February 2019(!)...Seriously, it's not a very spontaneous nation  

Test driving a car...
Can't believe that I've gotta get one of those "bigger ones". Recently our commute has changed drastically and we need something reliable ASAP. 




Lunch - the other day 




And of course, the U-Bahn riding Birkin 
(My preferred mode of transportation). Except of Tesla  But they've got long deluvery times too  




She's done a bit of shopping  too


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Rami00 said:


> Neutrals! Argile, Gris Tourterelle and Gold


 The gold looks very "saturated". I really LOVE it. It'a an amazing neutral.


----------



## Rami00

@MaryAndDogs breath taking shots. The color looks different in every lighting between black to dark brown. What size is it?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3970285
> 
> Planning my outfit for tonight’s outing.



This is extenally elegant! Your outfit is gorgeous and  you look soo classy!


----------



## Rami00

MaryAndDogs said:


> The gold looks very "saturated". I really LOVE it. It'a an amazing neutral.


I agree and even more saturated when compared with lighter colors. I love it too


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Rami00 said:


> @MaryAndDogs breath taking shots. The color looks different in every lighting between black to dark brown. What size is it?



Hey,

Thanks! It's B35 in Noir. 
And the other pics are K32 in Etoupe.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Waiting for my kiddo to get out of school with my BE C24 and Paddock scarf. I love the bright pops of  color on my paddock scarf but am always torn when I wear it because I also prefer more natural colors on the horses like the original paddock scarves. Good problems to have right?! The blue horse pairs nicely with my bag but I still cringe a little at the blue horse. Lol. ‍♀️


----------



## seasounds

MaryAndDogs said:


> This is extenally elegant! Your outfit is gorgeous and  you look soo classy!


That's high praise - Thank you!  It's amazing how a couple of H pieces can really class up anything!

BTW, your bags are so absolutely amazing.  As far as lunch, it think wine and champagne are essential, especially when paired with a side of gorgeous H!


----------



## seasounds

PursePassionLV said:


> Waiting for my kiddo to get out of school with my BE C24 and Paddock scarf. I love the bright pops of  color on my paddock scarf but am always torn when I wear it because I also prefer more natural colors on the horses like the original paddock scarves. Good problems to have right?! The blue horse pairs nicely with my bag but I still cringe a little at the blue horse. Lol. ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3970349
> View attachment 3970350


Love everything! Your colors are so beautiful!


----------



## nuf

PursePassionLV said:


> Waiting for my kiddo to get out of school with my BE C24 and Paddock scarf. I love the bright pops of  color on my paddock scarf but am always torn when I wear it because I also prefer more natural colors on the horses like the original paddock scarves. Good problems to have right?! The blue horse pairs nicely with my bag but I still cringe a little at the blue horse. Lol. ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3970349
> View attachment 3970350


Amazing everything. Especially your mani!


----------



## tv_vt1809

After shopping with coffee and cake


----------



## seasounds

tv_vt1809 said:


> After shopping with coffee and cake


This is Novillo, right?  It's beautiful!


----------



## Monique1004

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3970155
> 
> Close up photo of my mini Kelly



What a lovely mini Kelly! May I ask what color it is?


----------



## Gigllee

MaryAndDogs said:


> The gold looks very "saturated". I really LOVE it. It'a an amazing neutral.


Wow! I need a moment to faint and come back to life. Gorgeous matte croc...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gigllee

tv_vt1809 said:


> After shopping with coffee and cake


This is a stunner. Maybe ask what color this is?


----------



## catsinthebag

Yesterday after getting highlights at the hairdresser ... H bracelets, bandana and Evelyne GM in Etoupe.


----------



## Gigllee

catsinthebag said:


> Yesterday after getting highlights at the hairdresser ... H bracelets, bandana and Evelyne GM in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3970740


Your Evelyne sits nicely with your height/frame. Lovely look altogether


----------



## meowlett

MaryAndDogs said:


> Hmm, not to give you wrong ideas but these lunches are really fun  Different handbags tough  One of these days I'll become 100% reasonable and rational   And start having a salad. And water. I keep hearing good things sbout it
> 
> Fun facts about life in Germany:
> Delivery time for Porsche Cayenne? November
> How about new Mecedes GLS? Well, how about it in February 2019(!)...Seriously, it's not a very spontaneous nation
> 
> Test driving a car...
> Can't believe that I've gotta get one of those "bigger ones". Recently our commute has changed drastically and we need something reliable ASAP.
> View attachment 3970317
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch - the other day
> View attachment 3970318
> View attachment 3970319
> 
> 
> And of course, the U-Bahn riding Birkin
> (My preferred mode of transportation). Except of Tesla  But they've got long deluvery times too
> View attachment 3970321
> View attachment 3970322
> 
> 
> She's done a bit of shopping  too
> View attachment 3970324


Love the B!!!!  They are the best passenger on the Tesla's.  Wow!  I cannot believe that they make you wait that long for the Cayenne or the GLS.  For me, the only car that I waited for was the Tesla Model X when it was first launched.  I only waited two months, but that seemed like eternity.


----------



## catsinthebag

Gigllee said:


> Your Evelyne sits nicely with your height/frame. Lovely look altogether



Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PursePassionLV said:


> Waiting for my kiddo to get out of school with my BE C24 and Paddock scarf. I love the bright pops of  color on my paddock scarf but am always torn when I wear it because I also prefer more natural colors on the horses like the original paddock scarves. Good problems to have right?! The blue horse pairs nicely with my bag but I still cringe a little at the blue horse. Lol. ‍♀️
> 
> View attachment 3970349
> View attachment 3970350


Dying for this color C!!! You wear it so well dear!!!


----------



## paintmecrystal

Gnuj said:


> Great outfit! Love this color.


Gorgeous!  May I ask what size is your Kelly?


----------



## nana9026

Going out for festive gatherings, happy lunar (Chinese) new year! [emoji253][emoji92]


----------



## Luxzenith

My chinese new year bag companions to visit relatives!


----------



## meowmeow94

Happy Lunar New Year  the cherry blossom is so cute!


----------



## Rami00

GT in action!


----------



## Tonimichelle

catsinthebag said:


> Yesterday after getting highlights at the hairdresser ... H bracelets, bandana and Evelyne GM in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3970740


Love your hair and accessories!


----------



## meowlett

Brunch at a bar with Red B.  And rooting for Canada in curling.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Rami00 said:


> GT in action!



This is really beautiful colour combination. If you don't mind me asking, which scarf are you wearing? Does it have Etoupe tones in it or it just the way the pic looks on my screen?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3971268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971269
> 
> 
> My chinese new year bag companions to visit relatives!



Happy New Year! 
I love your Ms. C. It looks very good on you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Gigllee said:


> Wow! I need a moment to faint and come back to life. Gorgeous matte croc...


Oh, you're so nice! Thank you! 
I share your love for matter croc  To be technically correct, this is an alligator. But I wouldn't say no to an offer of a matte croc either


----------



## Rami00

MaryAndDogs said:


> This is really beautiful colour combination. If you don't mind me asking, which scarf are you wearing? Does it have Etoupe tones in it or it just the way the pic looks on my screen?


Thank you so much. It’s bouquet sellier, I usually take forever to select a design but this one “saw it, bought it” This colorway is so soft and dreamy..


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much. It’s bouquet sellier, I usually take forever to select a design but this one “saw it, bought it” This colorway is so soft and dreamy..


Thanks for the info! You describe it very well. I would also call it dreamy  It looks very beautiful paired with your handbag.


----------



## catsinthebag

Tonimichelle said:


> Love your hair and accessories!



Thank you!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My bf having the honour/burden to carry my B35 




And after shopping for some snacks


----------



## mcpro




----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Yesterday after getting highlights at the hairdresser ... H bracelets, bandana and Evelyne GM in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3970740



This makes me want an Evie GM


----------



## catsinthebag

papertiger said:


> This makes me want an Evie GM



Thanks so much! It is one of my most used bags. I have a PM as well, and as much as I love it, I reach for the GM more for that extra space. It’s such an easy bag — you should get one!


----------



## papertiger

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks so much! It is one of my most used bags. I have a PM as well, and as much as I love it, I reach for the GM more for that extra space. It’s such an easy bag — you should get one!



I just bought a new bag so I really shouldn't ha ha


----------



## meowlett

Dinner date with hubby.

Time to bring out my big grey wolf.


----------



## Dode99

taking my baby etaupe for the first time to Godiva then later to watch the Black Panther movie.


----------



## mcpro

Celebrating Chinese New Year


----------



## littleming

Being silly at Harrods [emoji23]


----------



## thyme

Rouge H for Chinese New Year! Gong Xi Fa Cai to those who celebrate..


----------



## Luxzenith

Posted on my IG. Tot I share my micro constance which is in bubblegum, phw, Epsom, and I finally brought it out today. Good day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

K32 raisin box GHW at lunch,


----------



## MaryAndDogs

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3972520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K32 raisin box GHW at lunch,



Abdolutely gorgeous handbag!


----------



## cavluv

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3972520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K32 raisin box GHW at lunch,



Classic perfection!!!


----------



## birkin10600

This Kelly 28 is going out with me and in action today! Bleu Saphir box calf leather.


----------



## thyme

birkin10600 said:


> This Kelly 28 is going out with me and in action today! Bleu Saphir box calf leather.



Stunning colour in box!


----------



## Gwapa30

Monique1004 said:


> What a lovely mini Kelly! May I ask what color it is?



Hi Thank you. It’s Rose Lipstick In chèvre leather.


----------



## doloresmia

Baby B


----------



## Cavalier Girl

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3972520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K32 raisin box GHW at lunch,





birkin10600 said:


> This Kelly 28 is going out with me and in action today! Bleu Saphir box calf leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972605



Gah!  Two absolutely gorgeous purses!  I haven't felt jealous in a long time, but these two are doing me in!


----------



## okiern1981

Going for the gold!


----------



## cavluv

birkin10600 said:


> This Kelly 28 is going out with me and in action today! Bleu Saphir box calf leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972605



These box calf Kellys are killing me!!


----------



## nuf

okiern1981 said:


> Going for the gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972656


I love you GP!


----------



## LuckyBitch

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3972520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K32 raisin box GHW at lunch,


Stunning!


----------



## seasounds

Mythique Phoenix moussie, Oasis sandals in gold, Kelly wallet in blue Zanzibar and ever chaine d’ancre necklace as strap for a Sunday luncheon in sunny Florida.


----------



## paintmecrystal

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3971268
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971269
> 
> 
> My chinese new year bag companions to visit relatives!


Absolutely Gorgeous!  May I ask what size the Constance is and your height? Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## Lisa-SH

Finally the weather starts to get a bit warmer so that I can take off my favorite fur wrap/scarf, by using cashmere and silk shawl with Trio Scarf ring as wrapping scarf.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Shameless carfie! RC B30  I love this color so much.


----------



## momasaurus

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3972520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K32 raisin box GHW at lunch,


Wow, what a very special bag!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## chica727

MaryAndDogs said:


> Such lovely pics ladies! Thank you!
> My Etoupe Kelly 32 enjoying lunch a bit too much[emoji2]
> View attachment 3970308
> 
> 
> Etoupe looks divine compared to the brown label on the  wine bottle. I am soooo puzzled about this color. Sometimes it looks completely gray; totally brown at other times.


OMG. I love Amarone as well. K is lovely as well.


----------



## dragonette

Some accumulated pics over the last week... (9 pics coming up!)


----------



## Lisa-SH

dragonette said:


> Some accumulated pics over the last week... (9 pics coming up!)
> 
> View attachment 3973630
> View attachment 3973631
> View attachment 3973632
> View attachment 3973633
> View attachment 3973635
> View attachment 3973636
> View attachment 3973637
> View attachment 3973638
> View attachment 3973639


Great pics with your Constance, you must love it very much.


----------



## DiamondS

My old sable B35 out in the sun


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meowlett said:


> Dinner date with hubby.
> 
> Time to bring out my big grey wolf.
> 
> View attachment 3972081
> View attachment 3972088




Ooooh, I love your manicure! What's the brand/color?


----------



## LuckyBitch

DiamondS said:


> My old sable B35 out in the sun
> View attachment 3973706


Beautiful, beautiful bag.


----------



## meowlett

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Ooooh, I love your manicure! What's the brand/color?


Those are Shellac nails.  I just picked one that reassembles BE the most.


----------



## Christofle

DiamondS said:


> My old sable B35 out in the sun
> View attachment 3973706



So pretty !


----------



## dragonette

Lisa-SH said:


> Great pics with your Constance, you must love it very much.



Haven’t been able to part with her! Thank you xx


----------



## Monique1004

dragonette said:


> Some accumulated pics over the last week... (9 pics coming up!)
> 
> View attachment 3973630
> View attachment 3973631
> View attachment 3973632
> View attachment 3973633
> View attachment 3973635
> View attachment 3973636
> View attachment 3973637
> View attachment 3973638
> View attachment 3973639



The white 2-piece look really cute on you! I had to mention...


----------



## Meowwu

GA roulis went to work and grocery shopping today!


----------



## gracekelly

Kelly flat in black Swift with contrast stitching and palladium hardware.


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3974190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly flat in black Swift with contrast stitching and palladium hardware.



Omg 
A Kelly Flat
I Die !!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

Monique1004 said:


> The white 2-piece look really cute on you! I had to mention...



Ahhh thank you! I was trying it on and bought it! xx


----------



## Julide

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3974190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly flat in black Swift with contrast stitching and palladium hardware.


Fabulous!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

QUOTE="dragonette, post: 32061291, member: 127806"]Some accumulated pics over the last week... (9 pics coming up!)

View attachment 3973630
View attachment 3973631
View attachment 3973632
View attachment 3973633
View attachment 3973635
View attachment 3973636
View attachment 3973637
View attachment 3973638
View attachment 3973639

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

“Waiter, Can you please bring me a different cup of hot chocolate?  (or whatever’s in the cup/bowl).  This one has a hare in it!!!   



(DRAGONETTE’s ACTUAL PHOTO)


----------



## Luxzenith

paintmecrystal said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous!  May I ask what size the Constance is and your height? Thanks! [emoji3]



Hi! This is a constance 18 and I am 1.55m tall


----------



## Tonimichelle

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3974190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly flat in black Swift with contrast stitching and palladium hardware.


Love this! Beautiful Kelly and you look so chic!


----------



## Chrisy

chincac said:


> Rouge H for Chinese New Year! Gong Xi Fa Cai to those who celebrate..
> 
> View attachment 3972408
> View attachment 3972409


Happy Chinese New Year dear.  You look great as always!!!


----------



## thyme

Chrisy said:


> Happy Chinese New Year dear.  You look great as always!!!



 Chrisy. Thank you my dear. Good to see you here


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Omg
> A Kelly Flat
> I Die !!!!


Deaths due to Kelly are not allowed on this forum lol!


Julide said:


> Fabulous!!


 Thanks Julie



Tonimichelle said:


> Love this! Beautiful Kelly and you look so chic!


Thank you!

Thanks to all for liking my post


----------



## luvlux64

Going out for some errands. With my mini Evelyne in Rose Extreme


----------



## shoppermomof4

My travel buddy [emoji173]️


----------



## cocomlle

Rami00 said:


> Shameless carfie! RC B30  I love this color so much.



Love your RC B! 

And DH (looking over my shoulder as I was viewing this thread) appreciates your carfie too:

DH: Nice!
Me: Isn't it pretty! I think I want one in that color now.
DH: What!? The Maserati!?
Me: What Maserati?
DH: 
Me: Oh, you were looking at the car.


----------



## Rami00

cocomlle said:


> Love your RC B!
> 
> And DH (looking over my shoulder as I was viewing this thread) appreciates your carfie too:
> 
> .
> DH: What!? The Maserati!?
> Me: What Maserati?
> DH:
> Me: Oh, you were looking at the car.


Omg, thank you so much for sharing


----------



## navicular

What’s in my bag:







A cosmopolitan mix of leathers


----------



## Lisa-SH

navicular said:


> What’s in my bag:
> 
> View attachment 3975285
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975284
> 
> 
> A cosmopolitan mix of leathers


Love the textures of different kind of leather, so yummy.


----------



## navicular

Lisa-SH said:


> Love the textures of different kind of leather, so yummy.



Thank you! 
There are 7 types of leather in that picture...

(1, 2) Black negonda and hunter (briefcase)
(3) Blue hydra chevre (zolou coin pouch)
(4) Fauve barenia (agenda)
(5) Green varanus niloticus lizard (agenda)
(6) Rouge H boxcalf (agenda)
(7) Blue izmir milo lambskin (carmencita)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## seccrenicche

My workhorse, Black 35 cm in togo leather. I was surprised at how scratch and water resistant this leather is!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3975831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workhorse, Black 35 cm in togo leather. I was surprised at how scratch and water resistant this leather is!


So beautiful


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

shoppermomof4 said:


> My travel buddy [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974991


This photo captures Hermes to a T ! Is it barenia ? It’s so beautiful...


----------



## Julide

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3975831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workhorse, Black 35 cm in togo leather. I was surprised at how scratch and water resistant this leather is!


Very cool coat!! The collar is fab!!


----------



## ANN-11

At my home boutique


----------



## Gigllee

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3975831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workhorse, Black 35 cm in togo leather. I was surprised at how scratch and water resistant this leather is!


Gorgeous. Looks like an editorial photoshot. Hermes would be so proud!


----------



## sparks1007

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3975831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workhorse, Black 35 cm in togo leather. I was surprised at how scratch and water resistant this leather is!



Love that coat.


----------



## seccrenicche

Julide said:


> Very cool coat!! The collar is fab!!


Thank you! I love funnel neck coats. I actually have this exact one in another color!


----------



## seccrenicche

Gigllee said:


> Gorgeous. Looks like an editorial photoshot. Hermes would be so proud!


I just discovered portrait mode on my phone — it makes all the difference! Alas it couldn’t blur the container of Elmer’s glue that is on the nightstand. But we’ll just continue to ignore that.


----------



## coxynell

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3974190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly flat in black Swift with contrast stitching and palladium hardware.



Love love love your Kelly flat!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3975831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workhorse, Black 35 cm in togo leather. I was surprised at how scratch and water resistant this leather is!



Beautiful! do you find that the 35 is best suited for the office or travel, or do you use it for evening as well. Would you mind sharing if you carry a lot or few things in it? I tend to carry a wallet, sunglasses, a cosmetic case, keys and cell, wondering if the 30 is better for me vs, the 35. Don't want to look like I am carrying a tote around (I am 5'5)


----------



## seccrenicche

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful! do you find that the 35 is best suited for the office or travel, or do you use it for evening as well. Would you mind sharing if you carry a lot or few things in it? I tend to carry a wallet, sunglasses, a cosmetic case, keys and cell, wondering if the 30 is better for me vs, the 35. Don't want to look like I am carrying a tote around (I am 5'5)



I am 5’7 and always wear heels and I find it’s best for the office. I have a 40 that I was using for work before and it was just too big and heavy to carry everyday. I can use a 35 for travel but prefer the 40 because I have more room.
It is full when I carry it. I have a notebook, book, my lunch, cosmetic cases, phone and other random pouches.
If that’s all you carry, you can fit that in a 30. A 35 does have tote/everyday bag feel to it that I don’t feel is appropriate for evening.


----------



## nuf

Hi Guys,
sending hello from our frosty and windy winter. My Pico is a real working horse, I love it more than I thought I would.


----------



## cafecreme15

nuf said:


> Hi Guys,
> sending hello from our frosty and windy winter. My Pico is a real working horse, I love it more than I thought I would.



You know I’ve never really liked picos until I saw this picture! You make it look so elegant! [emoji7]


----------



## nuf

cafecreme15 said:


> You know I’ve never really liked picos until I saw this picture! You make it look so elegant! [emoji7]


Oh, thank you so much! I love the simple shape and beauty based just on the good leather. That's actually what I love on Hermes the most except of the scarfs. I am not able to appreciate Kellys and Birkins as they are so heavy and complicated for me personally. But I am into these simple pieces of leather.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3975831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workhorse, Black 35 cm in togo leather. I was surprised at how scratch and water resistant this leather is!


Beautiful shot. I love your coat.


----------



## loveydovey35

seccrenicche said:


> I am 5’7 and always wear heels and I find it’s best for the office. I have a 40 that I was using for work before and it was just too big and heavy to carry everyday. I can use a 35 for travel but prefer the 40 because I have more room.
> It is full when I carry it. I have a notebook, book, my lunch, cosmetic cases, phone and other random pouches.
> If that’s all you carry, you can fit that in a 30. A 35 does have tote/everyday bag feel to it that I don’t feel is appropriate for evening.



Thank you! I really appreciate your feedback.


----------



## nuf

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful shot. I love your coat.


Thank you so much! I really needed a lot of wool today.


----------



## bobkat1991

nuf said:


> Hi Guys,
> sending hello from our frosty and windy winter. My Pico is a real working horse, I love it more than I thought I would.


What a lovely picture of you and your elegant Pico!  I love Picotins myself (have five).


----------



## nuf

bobkat1991 said:


> What a lovely picture of you and your elegant Pico!  I love Picotins myself (have five).


Wow! 5 of them? Great. I have only 2. Thanks!


----------



## Captainy28

ANN-11 said:


> At my home boutique


beautiful... May I know what color and size is your Kelly?


----------



## ANN-11

Captainy28 said:


> beautiful... May I know what color and size is your Kelly?


K28 Togo, Bordeaux


----------



## Captainy28

ANN-11 said:


> K28 Togo, Bordeaux


Thank you!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Traveling with my workhorse


----------



## momasaurus

xiaoxiao said:


> Traveling with my workhorse
> 
> View attachment 3977643


What a pretty color! I love greys, but H colors are so confusing. May I ask what color/leather?


----------



## okiern1981

Grandma K35 and I heading to pick up the newest addition to the H family.  Figured it’s appropriate for the Matriarch of my H family to be the first to meet the newest one.  

A hint:  it’s a Barenia!  We are so excited!


----------



## okiern1981

Here’s my baby!  Barenia Faubourg Birkin 30 PHW


----------



## Prada Prince

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3977818
> 
> 
> Here’s my baby!  Barenia Faubourg Birkin 30 PHW


Gorgeous!!! Congratulations on the new arrival!


----------



## 1LV

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3977818
> 
> 
> Here’s my baby!  Barenia Faubourg Birkin 30 PHW


Congratulations.  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## cavluv

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3977818
> 
> 
> Here’s my baby!  Barenia Faubourg Birkin 30 PHW


It’s perfect! I am beyond excited for you...nothing is better than when a bag finds its way to its true love ❤️ Hope you’re marking the occasion with a great celebration!! Congratulations!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## crisbac

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3977818
> 
> 
> Here’s my baby!  Barenia Faubourg Birkin 30 PHW


Huge congratulations, okiern1981!! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Gnuj

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3977818
> 
> 
> Here’s my baby!  Barenia Faubourg Birkin 30 PHW


Gorgeous bag.  Congrats on your new addition! Love how you took the oldest to meet your newest.


----------



## okiern1981

Gnuj said:


> Gorgeous bag.  Congrats on your new addition! Love how you took the oldest to meet your newest.



Thank you!  I thought it more than appropriate.  The craftsmanship of 2 generations ago right next to the most modern leather Hermès has produced.  My SA and the SM loved the juxtaposition.  (So did a few customers lol)


----------



## Gnuj

okiern1981 said:


> Thank you!  I thought it more than appropriate.  The craftsmanship of 2 generations ago right next to the most modern leather Hermès has produced.  My SA and the SM loved the juxtaposition.  (So did a few customers lol)


I'm sure others were drooling over the two because I know I would be.


----------



## okiern1981

Gnuj said:


> I'm sure others were drooling over the two because I know I would be.



They live in my closet and I have a special drool cloth in there because it’s an uncontrolled reaction!  [emoji8]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3977818
> 
> 
> Here’s my baby!  Barenia Faubourg Birkin 30 PHW


So excited for you!  Beautiful!


----------



## cocomlle

Blue Jean Evie and accessories (featuring Cat) in a different kind of "action" shot. Warning...NSFW.


----------



## Holly Leigh Kim

Don’t forget your bag on rooftop of your car [emoji6]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

K25 Rouge H Box GHW finally out on the town.  I've had this beauty for 1.5 years and only used once before today.  I was contemplating rehoming her but after lots of advice to try using her more before making that decision, I'm making an effort to bring her out.  She's beautiful and fits all I need to carry, I just feel like it's too dainty for me and it's also stiff to open.  But I did enjoy her company today.  I'm definitely going to try to use her more.


----------



## Julide

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3978177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 Rouge H Box GHW finally out on the town.  I've had this beauty for 1.5 years and only used once before today.  I was contemplating rehoming her but after lots of advice to try using her more before making that decision, I'm making an effort to bring her out.  She's beautiful and fits all I need to carry, I just feel like it's too dainty for me and it's also stiff to open.  But I did enjoy her company today.  I'm definitely going to try to use her more.


Beautiful!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

seccrenicche said:


> View attachment 3975831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My workhorse, Black 35 cm in togo leather. I was surprised at how scratch and water resistant this leather is!



I love this shot! And that jacket is beautiful. Mind sharing where you got this? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3977818
> 
> 
> Here’s my baby!  Barenia Faubourg Birkin 30 PHW



Congrats! I am seriously drooling [emoji7]


----------



## bagnut1

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3978177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 Rouge H Box GHW finally out on the town.  I've had this beauty for 1.5 years and only used once before today.  I was contemplating rehoming her but after lots of advice to try using her more before making that decision, I'm making an effort to bring her out.  She's beautiful and fits all I need to carry, I just feel like it's too dainty for me and it's also stiff to open.  But I did enjoy her company today.  I'm definitely going to try to use her more.


Your bag is beautiful and looks lovely on you!  Not too dainty at all, and the more you use her the less stiff she will be - good for both of you - enjoy!


----------



## seccrenicche

obsessedwhermes said:


> I love this shot! And that jacket is beautiful. Mind sharing where you got this? [emoji7][emoji7]


Sure! I purchased it off The Real Real. It’s the designer Lela Rose.  It’s one of my favorite coats. I get tons of compliments on the color and style all the time — but most importantly it’s super comfortable!
There is actually one available now in a size 8, which is a size bigger than mine. It looks a bit wrinkled in the pictures but I’m sure it’s nothing a visit to the dry cleaner can’t fix. 
Here is the link:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/lela-rose-knee-length-wool-coat


----------



## LovingTheOrange

It’s sakura season in Japan! The drinks on the sakura menu at Starbucks were so delightful. Maybe the pretty cups had something to do with it haha


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

All bundled up, it’s freezing in LA!


----------



## xiaoxiao

momasaurus said:


> What a pretty color! I love greys, but H colors are so confusing. May I ask what color/leather?



Thank you! It is in Gris mouette and Etain, Togo.


----------



## renet

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3977818
> 
> 
> Here’s my baby!  Barenia Faubourg Birkin 30 PHW



Congrats! [emoji322] it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

While I’m not so patiently waiting for my SO’s I take birdie out a lot plus Max Mara is great company.


----------



## momasaurus

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you! It is in Gris mouette and Etain, Togo.


Thank you. They look gorgeous together!!


----------



## momasaurus

Sarah_sarah said:


> While I’m not so patiently waiting for my SO’s I take birdie out a lot plus Max Mara is great company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978642


Wow!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

momasaurus said:


> Wow!!



Thank you so much momasaurus [emoji175]


----------



## Prada Prince

Out brunching with my noir Birkin 40 and a dose of Vitamin C with my orange poppy charms!


----------



## Rami00

Eeni meeni miini mo


----------



## meowlett

Saturday brunch.  Enough with the snow.


----------



## acrowcounted

Trying on outfits for a dinner date with the hubby. Love this bag!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

renet said:


> New twillys for Chinese New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963165
> 
> 
> Went and see my SA for some Valentine’s Day presents for my husband. Hope he will like them, a pair of Passenger sneakers and Polo T-Shirt.



Nice. I got the same twilly for Lunar New Years too [emoji2]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Holly Leigh Kim said:


> View attachment 3978169
> 
> Don’t forget your bag on rooftop of your car [emoji6]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

LovingTheOrange said:


> It’s sakura season in Japan! The drinks on the sakura menu at Starbucks were so delightful. Maybe the pretty cups had something to do with it haha
> View attachment 3978385
> View attachment 3978387



Beautiful photos. Besides the lovely bag, I love your hair color.


----------



## Gnuj

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3978177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 Rouge H Box GHW finally out on the town.  I've had this beauty for 1.5 years and only used once before today.  I was contemplating rehoming her but after lots of advice to try using her more before making that decision, I'm making an effort to bring her out.  She's beautiful and fits all I need to carry, I just feel like it's too dainty for me and it's also stiff to open.  But I did enjoy her company today.  I'm definitely going to try to use her more.


Beautiful bag.  She matches very nicely with your outfit.  Enjoy her and you won't be able to put her away.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PYTKelly

K25 GrisM baby enjoying some ice cream and sweets


----------



## nuf

Rami00 said:


> Eeni meeni miini mo


What a great shot!


----------



## nuf

acrowcounted said:


> Trying on outfits for a dinner date with the hubby. Love this bag!
> View attachment 3978943


Lovely dress!


----------



## Berliner Cat

PYTKelly said:


> K25 GrisM baby enjoying some ice cream and sweets


This makes me hungry! Surely I love your Kelly, wonderful color


----------



## nuf

PYTKelly said:


> K25 GrisM baby enjoying some ice cream and sweets


Love your photo, the flowers and colors. Nice!


----------



## nuf

Prada Prince said:


> Out brunching with my noir Birkin 40 and a dose of Vitamin C with my orange poppy charms!
> 
> View attachment 3978806


I always like to see H bags on men. Love your charms


----------



## Prada Prince

nuf said:


> I always like to see H bags on men. Love your charms



Thank you!


----------



## PYTKelly

Every time hubby gets me flowers the babies get to stop and smell the roses too


----------



## PYTKelly

nuf said:


> Love your photo, the flowers and colors. Nice!


Thank you!!


----------



## PYTKelly

Berliner Cat said:


> This makes me hungry! Surely I love your Kelly, wonderful color


Thank you! .. The ice cream is not bad too haha


----------



## renet

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Nice. I got the same twilly for Lunar New Years too [emoji2]



[emoji106] nice twillys. I’m also asking my SA to look out for other colors of the twillys.  I love the greyish color design.


----------



## kewlada

PYTKelly said:


> View attachment 3979590
> View attachment 3979591
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time hubby gets me flowers the babies get to stop and smell the roses too



you have a great kelly and birkin!! can i know what colors are these?


----------



## Senbei

LovingTheOrange said:


> It’s sakura season in Japan! The drinks on the sakura menu at Starbucks were so delightful. Maybe the pretty cups had something to do with it haha



I heard sakura season is coming earlier this year. Does that mean retailers have to time their sakura season goods earlier too?


----------



## PYTKelly

kewlada said:


> you have a great kelly and birkin!! can i know what colors are these?


Yes! It's Anemone k25 and B25 Bleu Zanzibar!


----------



## PYTKelly

Bleu Nuit posing in Positano, and at Chanel!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luxi_max

PYTKelly said:


> Bleu Nuit posing in Positano, and at Chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979998
> View attachment 3979999



So gorgeous! [emoji173]️ Would you mind sharing which twilly it is?  I have a BN/RP verso and I think the twilly would be perfect.


----------



## Rami00

GT in action.


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.


Gingy is the perfect neutral!❤️


----------



## PYTKelly

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.


Love this color!


----------



## PYTKelly

luxi_max said:


> So gorgeous! [emoji173]️ Would you mind sharing which twilly it is?  I have a BN/RP verso and I think the twilly would be perfect.


Omgosh! I forgot the name actually. I got it in FSH in Oct so I'm sure it's still available!


----------



## Senbei

DH and I were at the park watching the planes and taking photos. [emoji574]️  (Bleu Zanzibar GP30 with petit h seahorse)


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Gingy is the perfect neutral!❤️


I agree! Thank you


----------



## labellavita27

momasaurus said:


> Wow!!



I love your bag!


----------



## kewlada

PYTKelly said:


> Yes! It's Anemone k25 and B25 Bleu Zanzibar!



thank you! beautiful colors!!


----------



## pasha

Bordeaux KP in action


----------



## lynne_ross

pasha said:


> Bordeaux KP in action
> 
> View attachment 3980832


Everything is gorgeous. May I ask where your dress is from?


----------



## TankerToad

pasha said:


> Bordeaux KP in action
> 
> View attachment 3980832



Dream bag!
Divine outfit 
You look beautiful


----------



## pasha

lynne_ross said:


> Everything is gorgeous. May I ask where your dress is from?


Thank you ! The dress is from Mango (from just before Christmas).



TankerToad said:


> Dream bag!
> Divine outfit
> You look beautiful


Thank you ! Love all your modeling shots on the Chanel jacket thread !


----------



## luxi_max

PYTKelly said:


> Omgosh! I forgot the name actually. I got it in FSH in Oct so I'm sure it's still available!



Thanks!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.


Your pictures are always so well composed and _interesting!  _I truly enjoy them.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

bobkat1991 said:


> Your pictures are always so well composed and _interesting!  _I truly enjoy them.


Thank you! I was trying to leave home for 45 mins and my dog "Gingy" was blackmailing me by sitting on top of me, pretending to sleep, puppy eye looks...you name it.


----------



## meowlett

Dinner date with Hubby.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

meowlett said:


> Dinner date with Hubby.
> View attachment 3981330
> View attachment 3981331
> View attachment 3981332


Whoa that's pretty!


----------



## meowlett

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Whoa that's pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## sparks1007

seccrenicche said:


> On our way to Vegas with my loved and used (and only a little abused) 40cm vache naturelle:
> 
> View attachment 3934818



LOVE this bag. Such a great patina. Do you use the 40 primarily for travel?


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.



Love how the color is such a chameleon!


----------



## kelly7

Rami,
your dog is beautiful !  I also own dogs so I love pictures with bags and dogs


----------



## smallfry

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I was trying to leave home for 45 mins and my dog "Gingy" was blackmailing me by sitting on top of me, pretending to sleep, puppy eye looks...you name it.


Gingy!  What a good boy he is   It's so hard to leave them, isn't it?


----------



## Rami00

@kelly7 @smallfry  thank you so much! Aren't they so precious. I see we have a big community of H and dog lovers here xx


----------



## seccrenicche

sparks1007 said:


> LOVE this bag. Such a great patina. Do you use the 40 primarily for travel?


I used to use it everyday as well, but now it’s just for traveling.


----------



## ANN-11

Today with my Blue Nuit


----------



## periogirl28

Out and about, 33C and sunny. Saphir Halzan and hat.


----------



## runner1234

pasha said:


> Bordeaux KP in action
> 
> View attachment 3980832


Wowza!!


----------



## catin

Rami00 said:


> GT in action.


Adorable


----------



## catin

cocomlle said:


> Blue Jean Evie and accessories (featuring Cat) in a different kind of "action" shot. Warning...NSFW.
> 
> View attachment 3978101


I call that the free show


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

Miss B30 etoupe chevre, on my way to a casual dinner


----------



## catin

runner1234 said:


> Miss B30 etoupe chevre, on my way to a casual dinner


Your B matches the decor of the room quite well!


----------



## cocomlle

runner1234 said:


> Miss B30 etoupe chevre, on my way to a casual dinner



Lovely! And I love your J'ADIOR kittens! So cute!


----------



## loves

cocomlle said:


> Lovely! And I love your J'ADIOR kittens! So cute!


for a few seconds i was literally looking for a couple of cats


----------



## TankerToad

e


----------



## cocomlle

loves said:


> for a few seconds i was literally looking for a couple of cats



 Haha. A B, cute shoes and cats! YESSS!


----------



## nuf

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3982802
> View attachment 3982803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982805


What a color match! Amazing.


----------



## runner1234

cocomlle said:


> Lovely! And I love your J'ADIOR kittens! So cute!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## runner1234

catin said:


> Your B matches the decor of the room quite well!





catin said:


> Your B matches the decor of the room quite well!


I always plan my bags to match the room I’m in


----------



## DYH

we went to visit an old town but ended up hiking... i was a good sport and hiked w my k28! (#NeverAgain!)


----------



## seasounds

Etoupe B with my new Slim d’Hermes watch. Blue sapphire gator strap. I can’t believe this is a mechanical watch. It so slim!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Evie is safely ensconced in Neverfull - we’re waiting at the airport on a big travel day!


----------



## catin

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3983071
> View attachment 3983072
> View attachment 3983073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoupe B with my new Slim d’Hermes watch. Blue sapphire gator strap. I can’t believe this is a mechanical watch. It so slim!!


The back of the watch is delightful - I wish it were the front.


----------



## seasounds

New moussie in action with the watch.


----------



## dragonette

I actually managed to switch to B and Rivale DT the other day. But the next day I had to switch back to C for renovation errands...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

OOTD with miss noir 35. She is heavy but worth it


----------



## runner1234

dragonette said:


> I actually managed to switch to B and Rivale DT the other day. But the next day I had to switch back to C for renovation errands...
> 
> View attachment 3983313
> 
> View attachment 3983314
> View attachment 3983316
> View attachment 3983317



Love your B! As crazy as it sounds, if I could I would own black B in 25,30 and 35! So classic and gorgeous


----------



## seasounds

dragonette said:


> I actually managed to switch to B and Rivale DT the other day. But the next day I had to switch back to C for renovation errands...
> 
> View attachment 3983313
> 
> View attachment 3983314
> View attachment 3983316
> View attachment 3983317





runner1234 said:


> OOTD with miss noir 35. She is heavy but worth it



Loving all this Noir deliciousness!


----------



## dragonette

runner1234 said:


> Love your B! As crazy as it sounds, if I could I would own black B in 25,30 and 35! So classic and gorgeous


Not crazy at all! I want all the styles in Noir!


----------



## CClovesbags

Miss RC B30 first day out! [emoji4]


----------



## BlondeLatvianGirl

I am obsessed with coffee, so here are my beautiful Hermes espresso cups in action.


----------



## BlondeLatvianGirl

H Farandole necklace and bracelet. And blue Dand un jardin anglais silk scarf


----------



## seasounds

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> H Farandole necklace and bracelet. And blue Dand un jardin anglais silk scarf


So beautiful!


----------



## Gigllee

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> I am obsessed with coffee, so here are my beautiful Hermes espresso cups in action.


My heart! To think I thought I was done with porcelain when I completed my Balcon Du Guadalquivir set? Toue coffee set looks so gorgeous


----------



## Monique1004

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> H Farandole necklace and bracelet. And blue Dand un jardin anglais silk scarf



So pretty! They look so nice on you.


----------



## Luvquality

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> H Farandole necklace and bracelet. And blue Dand un jardin anglais silk scarf


Love, love,love your moussie!!!


----------



## toiletduck

Miss B25 Rose Lipstick had a play date today!


----------



## thyme

Lindy and Clic Clac a Pois in the office!


----------



## petpringles

Love this stolen picture of Mrs. PP taken some years ago while leaving a restaurant in Northern Jersey... she plays her colors well!  Specs: Manolos, Valentino dress, Vert Anis 35N in Togo with PHW.


----------



## Cygne18

chincac said:


> Lindy and Clic Clac a Pois in the office!
> View attachment 3985188



I love your Lindy! What color/size is it? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## seasounds

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3985199
> 
> Love this stolen picture of Mrs. PP taken some years ago while leaving a restaurant in Northern Jersey... she plays her colors well!  Specs: Manolos, Valentino dress, Vert Anis 35N in Togo with PHW.


Mrs. PP is a gorgeous lady!  Love the lavender!


----------



## thyme

Cygne18 said:


> I love your Lindy! What color/size is it? Thank you for sharing!



It's blue paon 26cm. Thank you


----------



## Cygne18

chincac said:


> It's blue paon 26cm. Thank you



Just stunning! Thank you for sharing. Yah for the L26 size!


----------



## Onthego

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3982802
> View attachment 3982803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982805


Love all the LV decorations with your B. Can you please share size and color? She looks big in one picture and small in another. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Onthego

seasounds said:


> View attachment 3983283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New moussie in action with the watch.


Love the watch, but really want to know about the moussie. Is it a new one, from the boutique? Can you share the name and colorway? You look so elegant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PYTKelly said:


> Yes! It's Anemone k25 and B25 Bleu Zanzibar!



I LOVE your photos here, @PYTKelly - We have very similar taste! I have Anemone K28 and B25 Blue Hydra/RJ. Do you have any others? We can commiserate on Twillies!


----------



## Notorious Pink

DYH said:


> we went to visit an old town but ended up hiking... i was a good sport and hiked w my k28! (#NeverAgain!)



I have done this as well. We were staying with Mohonk when DS1 wanted to hike/rock scramble. Fortunately the store there carried these great stretchy backpacks, which fit my B25 perfectly so I was able to hike/climb with it on my back. I wound up buying three of the backpacks for future use!



BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> H Farandole necklace and bracelet. And blue Dand un jardin anglais silk scarf



Beautiful!!!

Two recent "in action" shots:

All dressed up for the opera:




Ready to be out and about for the day:


----------



## seasounds

Onthego said:


> Love the watch, but really want to know about the moussie. Is it a new one, from the boutique? Can you share the name and colorway? You look so elegant.


Thank you! Yes, it's new for SS18.  It's Les Confessions in CW05.  My home store has only received this CW and the dark blue one.  I had requested this, so my SA very kindly held it for me.


----------



## seasounds

BBC said:


> I have done this as well. We were staying with Mohonk when DS1 wanted to hike/rock scramble. Fortunately the store there carried these great stretchy backpacks, which fit my B25 perfectly so I was able to hike/climb with it on my back. I wound up buying three of the backpacks for future use!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!
> 
> Two recent "in action" shots:
> 
> All dressed up for the opera:
> 
> View attachment 3985389
> 
> 
> Ready to be out and about for the day:
> 
> View attachment 3985391


Love how your Savana coordinates with the little peak we have of your top.  Love the VCA too!


----------



## petpringles

seasounds said:


> Mrs. PP is a gorgeous lady!  Love the lavender!


Thanks so much and thanks for letting us share!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> I am obsessed with coffee, so here are my beautiful Hermes espresso cups in action.



So pretty. I love those sets [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> H Farandole necklace and bracelet. And blue Dand un jardin anglais silk scarf



I love how you put the scarf together with the outfit. [emoji108]


----------



## Notorious Pink

seasounds said:


> Love how your Savana coordinates with the little peak we have of your top.  Love the VCA too!



Ooh, great catch!!! Yes, the shawl is a perfect match for the embroidery on the blouse. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## floflo

BlondeLatvianGirl said:


> I am obsessed with coffee, so here are my beautiful Hermes espresso cups in action.



They’re beautiful!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cafecreme15

toiletduck said:


> Miss B25 Rose Lipstick had a play date today!



So cute! Shoe twins on the light grey Tods [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MAGJES

CClovesbags said:


> Miss RC B30 first day out! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3984603


Although I have VIF B this RC combo is my dream bag!  It’s beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

Hopefully bringing warmer weather home. A different H in Action. Happy Weekend!


----------



## ehy12

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3986712
> 
> Hopefully bringing warmer weather home. A different H in Action. Happy Weekend!


Have a wonderful break!


----------



## periogirl28

ehy12 said:


> Have a wonderful break!


Thanks dear, I am on my way back home already.


----------



## toiletduck

cafecreme15 said:


> So cute! Shoe twins on the light grey Tods [emoji4]


Super comfy shoes and they go with everything!


----------



## Rami00

Bleu Izmir C18


----------



## Holly Leigh Kim

cafecreme15 said:


> Evie is safely ensconced in Neverfull - we’re waiting at the airport on a big travel day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983117



Useful LV bag. 
I like your idea.


----------



## Ang-Lin

C18 actually fits in the little compartment next to the screen for my seat! Was taken on a recent flight back home.


----------



## thyme

recent H action shots. happy sunday


----------



## Toronto Carre

chincac said:


> recent H action shots. happy sunday
> 
> View attachment 3988197
> View attachment 3988198
> View attachment 3988199


Dear Chinac, I just LOVE all of these outfits, but must say, the shot with your pink Evie is my fav.
Thank you for providing some inspiration.


----------



## okiern1981

Lazy Sunday


----------



## Rami00

B30 noir


----------



## thyme

Toronto Carre said:


> Dear Chinac, I just LOVE all of these outfits, but must say, the shot with your pink Evie is my fav.
> Thank you for providing some inspiration.




thank you *Toronto Carre* for your kind words


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> recent H action shots. happy sunday
> 
> View attachment 3988197
> View attachment 3988198
> View attachment 3988199



Each photo/outfit is wonderful -- love how you mix different designers!  Your VCA necklace is beautiful!


----------



## Rouge H

Rami00 said:


> B30 noir



You post the most wonderful action pictures, you’re collection is divine and I always look forward to seeing them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Love my new bag charm. I purchased it last week in Paris.


I had a good time, today. Spring is coming in my country.




I got the witch watching the musical “Cat” with me, as well.


----------



## Rami00

Rouge H said:


> You post the most wonderful action pictures, you’re collection is divine and I always look forward to seeing them. Thanks for sharing.


You are very sweet! Thank you so much babe


----------



## ANN-11

Today with my Ghillie


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Each photo/outfit is wonderful -- love how you mix different designers!  Your VCA necklace is beautiful!



thank you *lulilu *


----------



## azukitea

Ang-Lin said:


> C18 actually fits in the little compartment next to the screen for my seat! Was taken on a recent flight back home.


that c18 looks so cute!


----------



## azukitea

Rami00 said:


> B30 noir


love the veiny look , almost thought it was fjord!


----------



## Ang-Lin

azukitea said:


> that c18 looks so cute!


Haha thanks! Tell that to my DH. When I excitedly showed him that it fit in the compartment he just rolled his eyes


----------



## Holsby

Kelly riding in the kick-sled passenger seat, going to post a letter.


----------



## Julide

Holsby said:


> Kelly riding in the kick-sled passenger seat, going to post a letter.
> 
> View attachment 3988955


Love this!! So cool!!


----------



## catin

Ang-Lin said:


> Haha thanks! Tell that to my DH. When I excitedly showed him that it fit in the compartment he just rolled his eyes


lol It's nice not to have to worry about it rolling around in flight!!


----------



## Hat Trick

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3988671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today with my Ghillie



. Specs, please?!  (  I already have the scarf. )


----------



## catin

Rami00 said:


> B30 noir


I agree with @Rouge H - This is a lovely photo from lighting and composition and rule of odds in play...looks like your B was having a lovely time with the coffee too.


----------



## catin

luzdetaiwan said:


> Love my new bag charm. I purchased it last week in Paris.
> View attachment 3988529


Very cute witch charm!!


----------



## kewlada

dinner out with b30 etain. first time bringing her out!


----------



## Meta

Hat Trick said:


> . Specs, please?!  (  I already have the scarf. )


Not OP but if I'm not mistaken that's Ghillies B30 in Vert Fonce Clemence/Vert Anglais Evercolor


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

Holsby said:


> Kelly riding in the kick-sled passenger seat, going to post a letter.
> 
> View attachment 3988955



This is amazing a real jump back into history [emoji3]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

catin said:


> Very cute witch charm!!


Thank you.


----------



## ANN-11

Hat Trick said:


> . Specs, please?!  (  I already have the scarf. )


weN84 was right Ghillie B30 Vert Fonce Clemence/Vert Anglais  Evercolor


----------



## Rhl2987

After a full day shopping in Paris! Today was a shoe day, and I officially have an appointment at H tomorrow


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> recent H action shots. happy sunday
> 
> View attachment 3988197
> View attachment 3988198
> View attachment 3988199


All beautiful outfits !!


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> All beautiful outfits !!



Thank you chpkbeliever


----------



## seasounds

Rhl2987 said:


> After a full day shopping in Paris! Today was a shoe day, and I officially have an appointment at H tomorrow


Good luck tomorrow!

Trying to remember the specs for your B - is it blue nuit in Togo?  Thanks!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Holsby said:


> Kelly riding in the kick-sled passenger seat, going to post a letter.
> 
> View attachment 3988955


Wow!!


----------



## Anchanel79

Date night.


----------



## Rhl2987

seasounds said:


> Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Trying to remember the specs for your B - is it blue nuit in Togo?  Thanks!


Yes it is! B35.


----------



## js2367

Rhl2987 said:


> Yes it is! B35.


Let us know how it goes! And pics for a reveal


----------



## toiletduck

Baby rose lipstick in action! It’s actually colder today than I realised...


----------



## Rhl2987

toiletduck said:


> Baby rose lipstick in action! It’s actually colder today than I realised...


Love this!!


----------



## toiletduck

Rhl2987 said:


> Love this!!


Thank you!


----------



## phisigbb

toiletduck said:


> Baby rose lipstick in action! It’s actually colder today than I realised...


OMG, the color is divine!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## toiletduck

phisigbb said:


> OMG, the color is divine!


Thanks darling! She’s a cute pop of colour.


----------



## js2367

toiletduck said:


> Baby rose lipstick in action! It’s actually colder today than I realised...


Love the color here!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I’ve decided that I don’t care that it’s March and we are due for a snowstorm...I’m feeling Pink today!!!


----------



## Serva1

BBC said:


> I’ve decided that I don’t care that it’s March and we are due for a snowstorm...I’m feeling Pink today!!!
> 
> View attachment 3991031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991032



Absolutely love everything in this pic[emoji7]


----------



## js2367

BBC said:


> I’ve decided that I don’t care that it’s March and we are due for a snowstorm...I’m feeling Pink today!!!
> 
> View attachment 3991031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991032


Amazing!


----------



## Jesscicika

definitely a Kelly Girl packing for upcoming travel


----------



## acrowcounted

Jesscicika said:


> definitely a Kelly Girl packing for upcoming travel


Kelly Nesting Dolls!


----------



## js2367

Jesscicika said:


> definitely a Kelly Girl packing for upcoming travel


beautiful!


----------



## Jesscicika

js2367 said:


> beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## Jesscicika

Love the gold color! Just sooo classic! 
And im always surprised at how much stuff i manage to fit into k28 retorne. Don' you agree?


----------



## Ang-Lin

BBC said:


> I’ve decided that I don’t care that it’s March and we are due for a snowstorm...I’m feeling Pink today!!!
> 
> View attachment 3991031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991032


love this so much!


----------



## seasounds

Jesscicika said:


> Love the gold color! Just sooo classic!
> And im always surprised at how much stuff i manage to fit into k28 retorne. Don' you agree?
> View attachment 3991251


Great photo!


----------



## Jesscicika

seasounds said:


> Great photo!


Thank you


----------



## toiletduck

BBC said:


> I’ve decided that I don’t care that it’s March and we are due for a snowstorm...I’m feeling Pink today!!!
> 
> View attachment 3991031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991032



Exactly how I felt too! It’s such a happy colour! Gorgeous.


----------



## toiletduck

Jesscicika said:


> definitely a Kelly Girl packing for upcoming travel


That Mini K is to die for! Love love love


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

Rami00 said:


> Bleu Izmir C18


That leather is delicious!!


----------



## runner1234

Ang-Lin said:


> C18 actually fits in the little compartment next to the screen for my seat! Was taken on a recent flight back home.


So lovely! I would love to fly first class one day, sigh...


----------



## shrpthorn

Posting to multiple threads....farewell to the Maldives. Alice Shirley's Under the Waves pareo worn as a skirt for dinner.


----------



## bunnyNwife

My working partner of the day... time to clock off n head home..


----------



## runner1234

C24 in bordeaux with RGHW, newest addition to my collection. She definitely makes my heart skip a beat


----------



## acrowcounted

runner1234 said:


> C24 in bordeaux with RGHW, newest addition to my collection. She definitely makes my heart skip a beat


Wow...this is...stunning...!


----------



## Tonimichelle

runner1234 said:


> C24 in bordeaux with RGHW, newest addition to my collection. She definitely makes my heart skip a beat


Love this colour and looks fab on you!


----------



## js2367

shrpthorn said:


> Posting to multiple threads....farewell to the Maldives. Alice Shirley's Under the Waves pareo worn as a skirt for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992048


stunning!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Kelly 40 out in nice weather today!


----------



## cocomlle

shrpthorn said:


> Posting to multiple threads....farewell to the Maldives. Alice Shirley's Under the Waves pareo worn as a skirt for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992048



Gorgeous! And Maldives to boot! My HG dream vacation destination. Hopefully one day I can go and will try to duplicate your fabulous photo!


----------



## cocomlle

BBC said:


> I’ve decided that I don’t care that it’s March and we are due for a snowstorm...I’m feeling Pink today!!!
> 
> View attachment 3991031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991032



I'm feeling so much warmth and happiness from these pics!  The B is like butter! And don't get me started on how pretty the ring is!


----------



## js2367

LilMissCutie said:


> Kelly 40 out in nice weather today!


What year is this from? It's beautiful. And the aged look on the leather 
Does any know if they still make K40's anymore? Would love to get one as a briefcase


----------



## Ang-Lin

runner1234 said:


> C24 in bordeaux with RGHW, newest addition to my collection. She definitely makes my heart skip a beat


so beautiful! I actually was offered one a few weeks ago in this spec... took a lot of willpower to say no. Love love your outfit too!


----------



## LilMissCutie

js2367 said:


> What year is this from? It's beautiful. And the aged look on the leather
> Does any know if they still make K40's anymore? Would love to get one as a briefcase



It's from 1998  I highly recommend. It's the size of a birkin 35 approximately.


----------



## runner1234

Ang-Lin said:


> so beautiful! I actually was offered one a few weeks ago in this spec... took a lot of willpower to say no. Love love your outfit too!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Freckles1

Still cold out there!


----------



## saisaihe

my little rouge casaque Picotin lock 18


----------



## Freckles1

When DD has stolen your Flamingo Party and you realize it later [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 
At least she has good taste!


----------



## cocomlle

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3993320
> 
> When DD has stolen your Flamingo Party and you realize it later [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> At least she has good taste!



Good taste indeed! You and DD are absolutely lovely!


----------



## loveydovey35

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3988671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today with my Ghillie



What a stunning, gorgeous handbag, took my breath away


----------



## Holsby

Holsby said:


> Kelly riding in the kick-sled passenger seat, going to post a letter.
> 
> View attachment 3988955


Kelly put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_ today.


----------



## seasounds

Holsby said:


> Kelly put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_ today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994119


Too funny!


----------



## Meta

Holsby said:


> Kelly put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_ today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994119


Your Kelly has good taste!  (I've the exact same CSGM! )


----------



## bagnut1

Holsby said:


> Kelly put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_ today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994119


That is awesome - she is a hardy soldier!


----------



## Gnuj

Holsby said:


> Kelly put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_ today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994119



She looks ready to go! Lovely


----------



## Rami00

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## meowlett

Heading to Vegas for a much needed retail therapy.


----------



## phisigbb

Holsby said:


> Kelly put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_ today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994119


I love how she's all bundled up!  Just fabulous!!


----------



## CClovesbags

Happy Friday!


----------



## seasounds

CClovesbags said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3994909


Hello gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Heading to Vegas for a much needed retail therapy.
> View attachment 3994895


good luck and have fun!


----------



## meowlett

T


Ang-Lin said:


> good luck and have fun!


Thank you.  I need it because the bag will be a surprise.  The only thing that I know is that it is not a K or B.


----------



## ANN-11

loveydovey35 said:


> What a stunning, gorgeous handbag, took my breath away


Thank you dear.


----------



## Freckles1

Feeling spring coming on
View attachment 3995438


----------



## meowlett

Done with retail therapy session.
My sweet SA redid the twillies on my B.
Bought a pile of lovely stuff along with a BE Lindy 30 and BE Picotin.  Was offered an interesting C24, which hasn't arrived yet.  Since I probably won't be able to fly back to get the bag this month, whether I will get it is pending some management approval.  In either case, I am at peace with it because I will get another C24 (maybe just not this particular one).


Vegas is indeed Hermes shopping heaven.


----------



## thel

meowlett said:


> Done with retail therapy session.
> My sweet SA redid the twillies on my B.
> Bought a pile of lovely stuff along with a BE Lindy 30 and BE Picotin.  Was offered an interesting C24, which hasn't arrived yet.  Since I probably won't be able to fly back to get the bag this month, whether I will get it is pending some management approval.  In either case, I am at peace with it because I will get another C24 (maybe just not this particular one).
> View attachment 3995512
> 
> Vegas is indeed Hermes shopping heaven.



What a wonderful retail therapy session! And you'll have the nail polish to match soon enough.  Congrats!


----------



## meowlett

thel said:


> What a wonderful retail therapy session! And you'll have the nail polish to match soon enough.  Congrats!


Yes!  The nail polish is on its way too.  I will do a reveal of the other stuff next week.  And I am still super excited about the Lindy and can't sleep.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Gilty of taking picture of a bag with portrait mode.  Crazy lol


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 3996453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilty of taking picture of a bag with portrait mode.  Crazy lol



Cute twilly. Which one is that? [emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> I’ve decided that I don’t care that it’s March and we are due for a snowstorm...I’m feeling Pink today!!!
> 
> View attachment 3991031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991032


Faints.


----------



## Monique1004

Shopping at the container store with my pico 22. She fits fine there with all the colorful containers.


----------



## ms_sivalley

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Cute twilly. Which one is that? [emoji173]️


Thank you.  It is Les Voitures a Transformation twilly.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Red and grey day today.


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Red and grey day today.


Love your outfit!!!!  You are very chic.  And I am especially envious of the CL shoes because I can no longer wear those heels after my injury last year.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

shrpthorn said:


> Posting to multiple threads....farewell to the Maldives. Alice Shirley's Under the Waves pareo worn as a skirt for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992048


So appropriate for the occasion !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Red and grey day today.



You're a total H babe and owning it!  Your GT Kelly, right? Gorgeous! And love the Loubs too!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Out with my lindy, today.


----------



## MSO13

through a strange series of events I ended up at a suburban casino last night, they had this great mirror and I won $70 on penny slots

Barenia Sellier K28 with a very casual errand running outfit


----------



## obsessedwhermes

MSO13 said:


> through a strange series of events I ended up at a suburban casino last night, they had this great mirror and I won $70 on penny slots
> 
> Barenia Sellier K28 with a very casual errand running outfit
> View attachment 3997320



Love this Barenia sellier!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Trip out for my barenia Kelly today


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Love your outfit!!!!  You are very chic.  And I am especially envious of the CL shoes because I can no longer wear those heels after my injury last year.


Thank you for the compliment! I’m sorry to hear about your injury! Foot/leg injury is no joke. You don’t realize how much you rely on them until they start hurting .... hope you’re feeling better now (despite no more CL heels!) 


cocomlle said:


> You're a total H babe and owning it!  Your GT Kelly, right? Gorgeous! And love the Loubs too!


Ahaha thank you! Maybe cos I always take the pics before I go out and look all harassed from having to deal with my preschooler . And yes, that’s GT. I’m hoping the rumors abt it coming back later this year is true!


----------



## Ang-Lin

MSO13 said:


> through a strange series of events I ended up at a suburban casino last night, they had this great mirror and I won $70 on penny slots
> 
> Barenia Sellier K28 with a very casual errand running outfit
> View attachment 3997320


That barenia K is so heavenly looking. Congrats on your winning hehe.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MSO13 said:


> through a strange series of events I ended up at a suburban casino last night, they had this great mirror and I won $70 on penny slots
> 
> Barenia Sellier K28 with a very casual errand running outfit
> View attachment 3997320


Barenia brought you good luck at the casino !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3997417
> 
> Trip out for my barenia Kelly today


Gorgeous !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bunnyNwife said:


> My working partner of the day... time to clock off n head home..
> View attachment 3992093


Those eyes !!  Too cute.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Jesscicika said:


> Love the gold color! Just sooo classic!
> And im always surprised at how much stuff i manage to fit into k28 retorne. Don' you agree?
> View attachment 3991251


K28 is definitely the best size for me. And it looks good on you.  Gold is one of the most practical colors in the H family.


----------



## Hermes Only

Hi tPF Gang.. it’s been a while, Happy Spring.. 
When in March, Vert Veronese B40 SO (Sanguine interior)  comes out..


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Picotin or dog carrier? Just purchased this p18 in beton last week


----------



## Tonimichelle

LovingTheOrange said:


> Picotin or dog carrier? Just purchased this p18 in beton last week


Oh that is so cute!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous !!!


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hermes Only said:


> Hi tPF Gang.. it’s been a while, Happy Spring..
> When in March, Vert Veronese B40 SO (Sanguine interior)  comes out..
> 
> View attachment 3997603
> View attachment 3997605
> View attachment 3997611


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Serva1

Hermes Only said:


> Hi tPF Gang.. it’s been a while, Happy Spring..
> When in March, Vert Veronese B40 SO (Sanguine interior)  comes out..
> 
> View attachment 3997603
> View attachment 3997605
> View attachment 3997611



That bag is so gorgeous and with the ghw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Happy Spring (we still have snow), you look great as always [emoji3]


----------



## seasounds

Hermes Only said:


> Hi tPF Gang.. it’s been a while, Happy Spring..
> When in March, Vert Veronese B40 SO (Sanguine interior)  comes out..
> 
> View attachment 3997603
> View attachment 3997605
> View attachment 3997611



Wow!  You look fantastic!  LOVE your B!


----------



## catsinthebag

Ang-Lin said:


> Red and grey day today.



You look fabulous! What size is your Kelly?


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes Only said:


> Hi tPF Gang.. it’s been a while, Happy Spring..
> When in March, Vert Veronese B40 SO (Sanguine interior)  comes out..
> 
> View attachment 3997603
> View attachment 3997605
> View attachment 3997611



So gorgeous!!! Good to see you!


----------



## Ang-Lin

catsinthebag said:


> You look fabulous! What size is your Kelly?


Oh thank you! And it’s a K32!


----------



## Hermes Only

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous colour!


 Thank You



Serva1 said:


> That bag is so gorgeous and with the ghw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Happy Spring (we still have snow), you look great as always [emoji3]


 Thanks for the compliment. I hope springs comes soon...I cant wait till summer... 



seasounds said:


> Wow!  You look fantastic!  LOVE your B!


 Thank you Darling..



Freckles1 said:


> So gorgeous!!! Good to see you!


 Thank You.. Its so nice to see new faces and old friends as well ..


----------



## Luvquality

Jesscicika said:


> definitely a Kelly Girl packing for upcoming travel


Both super gorgeous!!


----------



## meowlett

Ready for my friend's birthday celebration.


----------



## ice75

meowlett said:


> Ready for my friend's birthday celebration.
> View attachment 3997959


Very beautiful! May I ask what colour is your Birkin?Its a gorgeous red!


----------



## meowlett

ice75 said:


> Very beautiful! May I ask what colour is your Birkin?Its a gorgeous red!


Thank you!  It is a Rouge Vif in Togo leather.


----------



## ice75

meowlett said:


> Thank you!  It is a Rouge Vif in Togo leather.


Thanks meowlett. I feel that Rouge Vif is one of the best red. Vibrant and lively rouge


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Ready for my friend's birthday celebration.
> View attachment 3997959


love the whole outfit!  the Samourai silk... i can't even.


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> love the whole outfit!  the Samourai silk... i can't even.


I am so addicted to the Samourai.


----------



## ice75

meowlett said:


> I am so addicted to the Samourai.


Me too! I got col 05 and 07.Twins to ur 07


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loveydovey35

meowlett said:


> Ready for my friend's birthday celebration.
> View attachment 3997959



Beautiful color, just lovely, what size is your B?


----------



## Croisette7

LovingTheOrange said:


> Picotin or dog carrier? Just purchased this p18 in beton last week


So sweet, LovingTheOrange!


----------



## meowlett

loveydovey35 said:


> Beautiful color, just lovely, what size is your B?


Thank you.  The B is a B35.  And I am 5'8".


----------



## loveydovey35

meowlett said:


> Thank you.  The B is a B35.  And I am 5'8".


Thank you! its lovely and you carry it beautifully!


----------



## Freckles1

meowlett said:


> Ready for my friend's birthday celebration.
> View attachment 3997959



Fantastic!!


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## seasounds

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3998793


That's what I call traveling in First Class!


----------



## phisigbb

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3997417
> 
> Trip out for my barenia Kelly today



I LOVE Barenia Kellys.  Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Drag 2 on our eventful drive home - it was alternately cloudy, sunny, rainy and then lastly, snowy. I was glad to have a spot of Rouge H as my side kick.


----------



## Luccibag

My mini plume with s crossbody gold chain [emoji173]️


----------



## mcpro

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3998793




 my dream kelly....


----------



## bobkat1991

Today...


----------



## azukitea

bobkat1991 said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000120


love this pic you look so happy with your picotin!


----------



## bagnut1

bobkat1991 said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000120





azukitea said:


> love this pic you look so happy with your picotin!



+1 - @bobcat, you always do look so happy and put together!


----------



## meowlett

bobkat1991 said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000120


Love it!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## scarf1

bobkat1991 said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000120


Beautiful on you! I think I should have bought this CW!


----------



## hannahsophia

Work look- heading to lunch


----------



## okiern1981

The matriarch of my collection out and about with me this morning


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000120


bobkat,
This should be TODAY and EVERYDAY!  Beautiful!!!


----------



## seasounds

Chilly day here in Florida. Savana giving some warmth.


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000120


This is so beautiful!  Almost makes me miss snow!  Lovely, lovely colors on you, dear Bobkat!!


----------



## mcwee

My fully stuff Bolide


----------



## bobkat1991

azukitea said:


> love this pic you look so happy with your picotin!


Wasn't happy about the surprise snow, but I love going out to lunch with friends....



bagnut1 said:


> +1 - @bobcat, you always do look so happy and put together!


Thank you kindly, bagnut1!  I don't go out much, so I play dress up when I do!



meowlett said:


> Love it!!!


Thanks, meowlett!



scarf1 said:


> Beautiful on you! I think I should have bought this CW!


Thank you, scarf1



Mandycharlie said:


> Oh I know! Wanders off stage left laughing manically.


What a great thing to say!  Can we be friends?



Ladybaga said:


> bobkat,
> This should be TODAY and EVERYDAY!  Beautiful!!!


Thank you, Lady!



seasounds said:


> View attachment 4000846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilly day here in Florida. Savana giving some warmth.


O. M. G.  You look so great in this outfit!  Tell me how you tied your CSGM?



seasounds said:


> This is so beautiful!  Almost makes me miss snow!  Lovely, lovely colors on you, dear Bobkat!!


Thank you seasounds.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## seasounds

bobkat1991 said:


> O. M. G.  You look so great in this outfit!  Tell me how you tied your CSGM?


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Dearest BobKat, once again, I've stolen from the great MaiTai: https://maitaicollection.com/pages/how-to-asymmetrical-wrap


----------



## Luvquality

mcwee said:


> My fully stuff Bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001233


The Bolide makes THE best travel bag! Yours looks great!


----------



## hannahsophia

mcwee said:


> My fully stuff Bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001233



Is that a 31? Looks beautiful


----------



## azukitea

Looks like I am going to sleep with hermes tonight 
Business class on Finnair Helsinki to Hong Kong


----------



## cocomlle

bobkat1991 said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000120


 
Oh, very well coordinated. I love how the duck charm on your Pico picks up the yellow in your gorgeous scarf! Love!


----------



## msPing

My First rodeo came out to play, now he needs more friends!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4001332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I am going to sleep with hermes tonight
> Business class on Finnair Helsinki to Hong Kong


Love your toolbox!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mandycharlie

bobkat1991 said:


> Wasn't happy about the surprise snow, but I love going out to lunch with friends....
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly, bagnut1!  I don't go out much, so I play dress up when I do!
> 
> 
> Thanks, meowlett!
> 
> 
> Thank you, scarf1
> 
> 
> What a great thing to say!  Can we be friends?.


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Mandycharlie

I was trying to say to Bobkat1991, of course, that would be lovely.


----------



## bobkat1991

cocomlle said:


> Oh, very well coordinated. I love how the duck charm on your Pico picks up the yellow in your gorgeous scarf! Love!


It was a happy accident.......shhhhh, don't tell!


----------



## mcwee

hannahsophia said:


> Is that a 31? Looks beautiful


Yup a 31


----------



## Shrinkkbo

learning the art of taking Selfies


----------



## cocomlle

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4001690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learning the art of taking Selfies



I think you mastered selfies! Wow. That Kelly is beautiful.  I'm green (pun intended) with envy.  And don't even get me started on your closet. I want to live in there!


----------



## DR2014

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4001690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learning the art of taking Selfies


teach me!!  i am terrible at it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4001690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learning the art of taking Selfies


You look amazing and I love how the green Kelly accents your outfit. ❤️


----------



## Prada Prince

Crocodile Charniere bracelet at the office today...


----------



## meowlett

Taking the new girl to work.


----------



## jkhuu623

At the color factory [emoji4]


----------



## mcpro

Miss Kelly in ice cream shop


----------



## Shrinkkbo

cocomlle said:


> I think you mastered selfies! Wow. That Kelly is beautiful.  I'm green (pun intended) with envy.  And don't even get me started on your closet. I want to live in there!


Thanks so much .


----------



## Shrinkkbo

DR2014 said:


> teach me!!  i am terrible at it![/QUOTE


----------



## DYH

this is my first birkin from early 2000. A B25
I was fresh college grad making 12K USD a year working for jcrew. I SAAAAAVVVVVEEEEDD for this bag. ❤️ That 15 years later, i love this bag as much as day 1.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

DYH said:


> this is my first birkin from early 2000. A B25
> I was fresh college grad making 12K USD a year working for jcrew. I SAAAAAVVVVVEEEEDD for this bag. ❤️ That 15 years later, i love this bag as much as day 1.


Well done! It was rare to find a 25B back then as opposed to now. The classics will always remain.


----------



## luxi_max

Getting ready for dinner.  Have a wonderful weekend, my friends! [emoji8]


----------



## Monique1004

luxi_max said:


> Getting ready for dinner.  Have a wonderful weekend, my friends! [emoji8]
> View attachment 4003967



OMG! So lovely purple. I can’t wait Hermes purple to come back again.


----------



## celialow

MSO13 said:


> through a strange series of events I ended up at a suburban casino last night, they had this great mirror and I won $70 on penny slots
> 
> Barenia Sellier K28 with a very casual errand running outfit
> View attachment 3997320





Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3997417
> 
> Trip out for my barenia Kelly today



Kelly perfection, ladies!!


----------



## celialow

LovingTheOrange said:


> Picotin or dog carrier? Just purchased this p18 in beton last week


I NEED a love button here!! 
(sorry for 'shouting', I can't help it)


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

luxi_max said:


> Getting ready for dinner.  Have a wonderful weekend, my friends! [emoji8]
> View attachment 4003967


What a fabulous SO!  Do you mind sharing the size, and colors please?


----------



## luxi_max

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> What a fabulous SO!  Do you mind sharing the size, and colors please?





Monique1004 said:


> OMG! So lovely purple. I can’t wait Hermes purple to come back again.



Thanks![emoji8] 
@ ODEDIHAIMS it is b25 Anemone/Gris Mouette with brushed GHW.


----------



## ScottyGal

24mm rose gold Constance belt


----------



## Gina123

Happy St. Paddy’s day![emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## bagnut1

Gina123 said:


> Happy St. Paddy’s day![emoji256][emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 4005029


Looks like a beautiful day in Chicago!


----------



## Hermes Only

bobkat1991 said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000120


You look Lovely... Perfect Pico, Scarf and You!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4001690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learning the art of taking Selfies


You look amazing!!! Beautiful Kelly and dress!!!


----------



## Gwapa30

Happy St Patrick’s Day


----------



## DYH

Sunday errand day w this pink lady


----------



## Ang-Lin

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4001690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learning the art of taking Selfies


Everything in this pic is TDF....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

chatting and sharing life stories today in a neighbourhood of Hong Kong


----------



## MommyDaze

“Quick” trip to target with Vicky to pick up “one thing” while DD is at basketball camp. Needless to say, it took an hour and I came out with WAY more than the one thing I went for


----------



## Julide

MommyDaze said:


> “Quick” trip to target with Vicky to pick up “one thing” while DD is at basketball camp. Needless to say, it took an hour and I came out with WAY more than the one thing I went for
> View attachment 4006056


Sounds like a normal shopping trip. Lol Love the colour what is it?


----------



## MommyDaze

Julide said:


> Sounds like a normal shopping trip. Lol Love the colour what is it?


Lol, I know, right?  I believe it’s Tabac Camel. I love this color too. It’s the perfect neutral for me.


----------



## Rami00

B30 line up!


----------



## sandbag

Gina123 said:


> Happy St. Paddy’s day![emoji256][emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 4005029


I love it! A perfect pic of the Chicago River on St. Patrick’s Day!
Nice B, too!


----------



## sparks1007

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4002874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly in ice cream shop



Love this. Is it a 35?


----------



## toiletduck

azukitea said:


> chatting and sharing life stories today in a neighbourhood of Hong Kong
> 
> View attachment 4005714


Love this image!


----------



## itorresmd

Constance 18 Noir with stacking Noir Clic clac, double rivale and caleche


----------



## rosewang924

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4002874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Kelly in ice cream shop



Beautiful Kelly, what color is it?  Cuivre?


----------



## Ang-Lin

Roulis in Bordeaux evercolor and Chaine d’Ancre Punk MM to beat the Monday blues.


----------



## odette57

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4001690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learning the art of taking Selfies


This is super fab!


----------



## mcpro

rosewang924 said:


> Beautiful Kelly, what color is it?  Cuivre?



thank you
its terre battue,


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Roulis in Bordeaux evercolor and Chaine d’Ancre Punk MM to beat the Monday blues.



Love the Bordeaux color...need to get something in this me thinks. And the Punk bracelet gets me every time!


----------



## Ang-Lin

cocomlle said:


> Love the Bordeaux color...need to get something in this me thinks. And the Punk bracelet gets me every time!


Thank you! The contrast stitching with the Bordeaux was what made me pull the trigger. And, whenever you need any H-related enabling, I’m right here!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Thank you! The contrast stitching with the Bordeaux was what made me pull the trigger. And, whenever you need any H-related enabling, I’m right here!!!!



Oh, you are dangerous...I knew I liked you!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Ang-Lin said:


> Roulis in Bordeaux evercolor and Chaine d’Ancre Punk MM to beat the Monday blues.


Beautiful Bordeaux color on you, great choice.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Ang-Lin said:


> Roulis in Bordeaux evercolor and Chaine d’Ancre Punk MM to beat the Monday blues.



Beautiful Roulis!! [emoji7][emoji485]


----------



## mcpro

sparks1007 said:


> Love this. Is it a 35?



yes it is 35cm. 

thank you dear


----------



## sparks1007

mcpro said:


> yes it is 35cm.
> 
> thank you dear



Looks so great on you!


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Roulis in Bordeaux evercolor and Chaine d’Ancre Punk MM to beat the Monday blues.



Fabulous! The Bordeaux with contrast stitching is TDF. I'm a sucker for the contrast stitching


----------



## js2367

Ang-Lin said:


> Roulis in Bordeaux evercolor and Chaine d’Ancre Punk MM to beat the Monday blues.


Love this! The best combo of color,stitching and the gold hardware


----------



## renet

My B25 at work today. Love the new twillys I gotten specifically for her! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> Fabulous! The Bordeaux with contrast stitching is TDF. I'm a sucker for the contrast stitching


Time to post some action pics with your new bag!


----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my new (to me) beauty


----------



## ice75

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new (to me) beauty
> View attachment 4007920


Very elegant combination! Enjoy her with good health!


----------



## toiletduck

It’s a beautiful day for Toffee K25! Paired her with my old CDC, which I recently started to use again because the kids are finally old enough to not require constant carrying!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

toiletduck said:


> It’s a beautiful day for Toffee K25! Paired her with my old CDC, which I recently started to use again because the kids are finally old enough to not require constant carrying!


WOWZAAAAAAAAAAAAA! LOVE this!! The CDC the shawl the fur... the ring!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

itorresmd said:


> Constance 18 Noir with stacking Noir Clic clac, double rivale and caleche


Yowza!! hottness!!!


----------



## toiletduck

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOWZAAAAAAAAAAAAA! LOVE this!! The CDC the shawl the fur... the ring!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Time to post some action pics with your new bag!


As you wish


----------



## js2367

MotoChiq said:


> As you wish
> View attachment 4008428
> View attachment 4008429


love this!! Looks great on you


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> As you wish
> View attachment 4008428
> View attachment 4008429


Thank you for indulging a sista.


----------



## MotoChiq

js2367 said:


> love this!! Looks great on you



Thank you! Im glad I listened to my SA’s advice on Etoupe


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Thank you for indulging a sista.



Anytime! I had to return the favor eventually


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> As you wish
> View attachment 4008428
> View attachment 4008429



You are rockin' it!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

A week after picking her up, Miss Gris A is accompanying me in Korea!


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> A week after picking her up, Miss Gris A is accompanying me in Korea!
> View attachment 4008547
> 
> View attachment 4008548



OMG! I love this cafe. Wait, is this some kind of store?


----------



## Monique1004

Pretty pink on boring black outfit.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Monique1004 said:


> OMG! I love this cafe. Wait, is this some kind of store?


Nope! It’s actually a makeup store inside of Coex Mall. It’s called B. By Banila Co. The front sells makeup and the back is stylized as this beauty salon  are you in Seoul too?


----------



## sydgirl

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4001690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> learning the art of taking Selfies[emoji3]


Beautiful k!! Vert vertigo?? [emoji7]


----------



## rachi_fan

[emoji195]Gris Asphalt kelly Cut coming with moi to Chanel 2018 S/S collection show [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> Nope! It’s actually a makeup store inside of Coex Mall. It’s called B. By Banila Co. The front sells makeup and the back is stylized as this beauty salon  are you in Seoul too?



I go to Seoul every summer. I’ve never noticed that place before. Thanks for telling me. I should check it out this summer. Really love going to the coex mall. Have fun!


----------



## azukitea

hazan31 at taipei101 tower


----------



## periogirl28

Back to basics. Recent addition of Black Togo 25K GHW. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My new to me Kelly 32.


----------



## catsinthebag

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4008938
> View attachment 4008939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to basics. Recent addition of Black Togo 25K GHW. Thanks for letting me share!



You look great! We are Valentino strap twins — love the butterflies!


----------



## periogirl28

catsinthebag said:


> You look great! We are Valentino strap twins — love the butterflies!


Thank you my twin! I think the bag suits the strap well and I love butterflies! It's nice to have the crossbody option as well.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

CaribeanQueen said:


> My new to me Kelly 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008980


Gorgeous!


----------



## littleblackbag

renet said:


> My B25 at work today. Love the new twillys I gotten specifically for her! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4007775


I always say I'm not fussed about a Birkin, but when I see pics like this...


----------



## Meowwu

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 4008679
> 
> [emoji195]Gris Asphalt kelly Cut coming with moi to Chanel 2018 S/S collection show [emoji7]



Gorgeous bag!! GA with Kelly has so much edge!


----------



## Julide

CaribeanQueen said:


> My new to me Kelly 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008980


Everytime I see an etoupe kelly I think I must have one!! Beautiful!


----------



## renet

littleblackbag said:


> I always say I'm not fussed about a Birkin, but when I see pics like this...



Me too. This is my only B...my SA used to say I’m her only client who did not ask for a B. [emoji23] 

So last year, I asked for a B25 as I find this size cute and light to carry. [emoji106]


----------



## sparks1007

azukitea said:


> chatting and sharing life stories today in a neighbourhood of Hong Kong
> 
> View attachment 4005714



Love this photo. And your style. It's totally fabulous.



Ang-Lin said:


> Roulis in Bordeaux evercolor and Chaine d’Ancre Punk MM to beat the Monday blues.



This has made me consider Roulis. I love Constance but feel it's too pretty for me. Roulis looks that little bit more relaxed here. Love it. What size it is please?



azukitea said:


> hazan31 at taipei101 tower
> View attachment 4008933



Such a great colour.



CaribeanQueen said:


> My new to me Kelly 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008980



Lovely photo!


----------



## Ang-Lin

sparks1007 said:


> Love this photo. And your style. It's totally fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> This has made me consider Roulis. I love Constance but feel it's too pretty for me. Roulis looks that little bit more relaxed here. Love it. What size it is please?
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photo!


Thank u @sparks1007! It’s the regular Roulis so it’s 23cm. A cm shorter than a C24! I like it for the ease of opening and closing while still making sure that my stuff is secure inside. Let me know what u end up getting - they come in such pretty colors!


----------



## sparks1007

Ang-Lin said:


> Thank u @sparks1007! It’s the regular Roulis so it’s 23cm. A cm shorter than a C24! I like it for the ease of opening and closing while still making sure that my stuff is secure inside. Let me know what u end up getting - they come in such pretty colors!



Thanks! Is the strap long enough to be worn cross body? Am heading to my local Hermes tonight. I doubt they have any but will ask anyway. I think I might have to wait until I'm in Europe over the summer.


----------



## Ang-Lin

sparks1007 said:


> Thanks! Is the strap long enough to be worn cross body? Am heading to my local Hermes tonight. I doubt they have any but will ask anyway. I think I might have to wait until I'm in Europe over the summer.


You can wear it cross body but it’s going to sit a tad higher than other truly cross-body bags would (Halzan, Jypsiere or Evelyne). It still looks great tho, and it’s a good bag for traveling because it fits enough, is secure enough, and doesn’t take a huge amt of effort to open and close. Let me know how the H store visit goes!!!


----------



## azukitea

Taken today - instagram 
#ootd #ootdfashion #outfitoftheday #hermes #rougegrenat #halzan #robedusoir #scarf #hongkong #limitededition #navyblue #mixxo #longcoat #zara #overall #celine #loafers #gucci #belt #fashion #womensfashion #smartcasual #effortless #chic #bestdressed #style #timelessfashion #avantgarde #girl #shopping


----------



## seasounds

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4010227
> 
> 
> Taken today - instagram
> #ootd #ootdfashion #outfitoftheday #hermes #rougegrenat #halzan #robedusoir #scarf #hongkong #limitededition #navyblue #mixxo #longcoat #zara #overall #celine #loafers #gucci #belt #fashion #womensfashion #smartcasual #effortless #chic #bestdressed #style #timelessfashion #avantgarde #girl #shopping


Fantastic photo!  Such an unusual perspective with the background.


----------



## azukitea

seasounds said:


> Fantastic photo!  Such an unusual perspective with the background.


thank you, it is actually the glass window of LV ( i tried to use the Hermes window background but it didnt quite go with my blue outfit)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cygne18

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4010227
> 
> 
> Taken today - instagram
> #ootd #ootdfashion #outfitoftheday #hermes #rougegrenat #halzan #robedusoir #scarf #hongkong #limitededition #navyblue #mixxo #longcoat #zara #overall #celine #loafers #gucci #belt #fashion #womensfashion #smartcasual #effortless #chic #bestdressed #style #timelessfashion #avantgarde #girl #shopping



You look faaaantastic --> awesome scarf in a great colorway.


----------



## Julide

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4010227
> 
> 
> Taken today - instagram
> #ootd #ootdfashion #outfitoftheday #hermes #rougegrenat #halzan #robedusoir #scarf #hongkong #limitededition #navyblue #mixxo #longcoat #zara #overall #celine #loafers #gucci #belt #fashion #womensfashion #smartcasual #effortless #chic #bestdressed #style #timelessfashion #avantgarde #girl #shopping


Love Robe de Soir!!

I’m sorry but what does all this mean?


----------



## azukitea

Julide said:


> Love Robe de Soir!!
> 
> I’m sorry but what does all this mean?


its my cut n paste hashtags from ig sorry too lazy to retype


----------



## azukitea

Cygne18 said:


> You look faaaantastic --> awesome scarf in a great colorway.


thanks


----------



## azukitea

Cygne18 said:


> You look faaaantastic --> awesome scarf in a great colorway.


the cw is the limited edition for the hk flagship reopening , so i was told by the store


----------



## hannahsophia

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4010227
> 
> 
> Taken today - instagram
> #ootd #ootdfashion #outfitoftheday #hermes #rougegrenat #halzan #robedusoir #scarf #hongkong #limitededition #navyblue #mixxo #longcoat #zara #overall #celine #loafers #gucci #belt #fashion #womensfashion #smartcasual #effortless #chic #bestdressed #style #timelessfashion #avantgarde #girl #shopping



So cute! Would you mind sharing the full scarf? I don’t think I’ve seen that cw


----------



## Cygne18

hannahsophia said:


> So cute! Would you mind sharing the full scarf? I don’t think I’ve seen that cw



Me too, please! Not that I'll be going to Hong Kong anytime soon.


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## okiern1981

Stylin’ at the Dr’s office [emoji41]


----------



## okiern1981

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4010588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today



You always look so elegant!


----------



## Julide

azukitea said:


> its my cut n paste hashtags from ig sorry too lazy to retype


Don’t be sorry. I need to get with social media!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4010588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


Looking great! I love your coat - and the pico o'course!


----------



## ladysarah

Vintage chocolate box plume...with tweeds


----------



## bobkat1991

okiern1981 said:


> You always look so elegant!





Cookiefiend said:


> Looking great! I love your coat - and the pico o'course!


Thank you both for the sweet compliments!


----------



## littleblackbag

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4010588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


Loving the boots! And what colour is this Pico please? It looks like prune or raisin in this pic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

recent action shots on the bus, in the office and on the train


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Mme. de la Paix

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4010588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today



Looking great, *bobkat1991*!  Twins on_ L'Arbre du Vent_!


----------



## cafecreme15

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4010772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage chocolate box plume...with tweeds



Obsessed with this tweed jacket!


----------



## agumila

Spring time with my B35


----------



## ilovepooches025

chincac said:


> recent action shots on the bus, in the office and on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010859
> 
> View attachment 4010860
> View attachment 4010861


your blue birkin is just so gorgeous!! My favourite color. Is that blue atoll?


----------



## thyme

ilovepooches025 said:


> your blue birkin is just so gorgeous!! My favourite color. Is that blue atoll?



Yes it is and thank you


----------



## alismarr

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4010588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today



It’s always a pleasure to see your smiling face.


----------



## js2367

chincac said:


> recent action shots on the bus, in the office and on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010859
> 
> View attachment 4010860
> View attachment 4010861


Looks like a lovely view from the office


----------



## js2367

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4010588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


Picotin 26? Looks great  what color if I may ask?


----------



## js2367

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4010772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage chocolate box plume...with tweeds


Very classy!


----------



## js2367

Honestly the contrast stitching and embossed Hermes on this bag is amazing  never gets old...


okiern1981 said:


> Stylin’ at the Dr’s office [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010652


----------



## js2367

CaribeanQueen said:


> My new to me Kelly 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008980


Love!


----------



## js2367

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4010227
> 
> 
> Taken today - instagram
> #ootd #ootdfashion #outfitoftheday #hermes #rougegrenat #halzan #robedusoir #scarf #hongkong #limitededition #navyblue #mixxo #longcoat #zara #overall #celine #loafers #gucci #belt #fashion #womensfashion #smartcasual #effortless #chic #bestdressed #style #timelessfashion #avantgarde #girl #shopping


Love this RdS color combo - so classy!


----------



## DR2014

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4010772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage chocolate box plume...with tweeds


I love your jacket!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrisy

chincac said:


> recent action shots on the bus, in the office and on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010859
> 
> View attachment 4010860
> View attachment 4010861


Beautiful as always.


----------



## thyme

Chrisy said:


> Beautiful as always.



Thank you Chrisy


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4010772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage chocolate box plume...with tweeds



I love your vintage Plume!!     It’s beautiful with your lovely jacket.


----------



## bobkat1991

littleblackbag said:


> Loving the boots! And what colour is this Pico please? It looks like prune or raisin in this pic.


The boots are UGG, believe it or not.  Pico is ebene and I love this color!  It is a very dark brown with undertones of black and Olive green.  In some pictures it almost mimics a charcoal shade.




Mme. de la Paix said:


> Looking great, *bobkat1991*!  Twins on_ L'Arbre du Vent_!


  Thank you so much, Mme. de la Paix.  I am delighted to be your twin!



alismarr said:


> It’s always a pleasure to see your smiling face.


Thank you for your sweet compliment, alismarr!



js2367 said:


> Picotin 26? Looks great  what color if I may ask?


It is an 18, and Ebene


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I worked from home today so I decided to play dress up and break in my new pumps


----------



## azukitea

hannahsophia said:


> So cute! Would you mind sharing the full scarf? I don’t think I’ve seen that cw





Cygne18 said:


> Me too, please! Not that I'll be going to Hong Kong anytime soon.



Here u go 
rds Hong Kong edition


----------



## feeefeee

With my new C24 noir RGHW today.


----------



## momasaurus

azukitea said:


> Here u go
> rds Hong Kong edition
> 
> View attachment 4012331


This is my favorite CW of this design. IRL the braiding looks amazing!! Congrats.


----------



## Berliner Cat

azukitea said:


> Here u go
> rds Hong Kong edition
> 
> View attachment 4012331



Available only in HK?!


----------



## Cygne18

azukitea said:


> Here u go
> rds Hong Kong edition
> 
> View attachment 4012331



Oh, man! This is really beautiful. I'm almost sorry you showed me, @azukitea! 
Thank you so much for sharing. Congratulations on a beautiful colorway and scarf. I love it! Beautiful photo.


----------



## azukitea

Berliner Cat said:


> Available only in HK?!


thats what the store told me


----------



## azukitea

Cygne18 said:


> Oh, man! This is really beautiful. I'm almost sorry you showed me, @azukitea!
> Thank you so much for sharing. Congratulations on a beautiful colorway and scarf. I love it! Beautiful photo.


thank u


----------



## azukitea

Berliner Cat said:


> Available only in HK?!


thats what the store told me


----------



## Berliner Cat

azukitea said:


> thats what the store told me
> 
> View attachment 4012758



Ohhh! I’m so excited and happy that you have this special one!   I wonder something only in Germany available...


----------



## MotoChiq

Miss Etoupe Evie on her maiden voyage with Mr. T-rexy for company


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

chincac said:


> recent action shots on the bus, in the office and on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010859
> 
> View attachment 4010860
> View attachment 4010861


Lovely!!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> Miss Etoupe Evie on her maiden voyage with Mr. T-rexy for company
> View attachment 4012863


Digging this so hard! Congrats on the maiden voyage haha


----------



## thyme

Ang-Lin said:


> Lovely!!!!



thank you!


----------



## Ang-Lin

When the weather can’t decide if it’s still winter or already spring....


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> When the weather can’t decide if it’s still winter or already spring....


Love the pop of color from your J!


----------



## crisbac

azukitea said:


> Here u go
> rds Hong Kong edition
> 
> View attachment 4012331


It's so pretty, azukitea!  Congratulations!  Out of curiosity, is that the only colorway for Hong Kong?


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> Miss Etoupe Evie on her maiden voyage with Mr. T-rexy for company
> View attachment 4012863



Etoupe is such a chameleon! I love it in this light!  Love it w/ Rexy too...so cool and chiq!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> When the weather can’t decide if it’s still winter or already spring....



Outfit says winter (love the shoes btw ), but the J says spring! Nicely done!


----------



## Cygne18

Ang-Lin said:


> When the weather can’t decide if it’s still winter or already spring....



Soooo cute and the Savana twilly looks so pretty on your lovely Jypsiere. Is your J in 'Flamingo?'


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> Love the pop of color from your J!





cocomlle said:


> Outfit says winter (love the shoes btw ), but the J says spring! Nicely done!



Thank you, ladies. I'm sure you can relate (as fellow local TPFers hehe).  



Cygne18 said:


> Soooo cute and the Savana twilly looks so pretty on your lovely Jypsiere. Is your J in 'Flamingo?'



Thank you! I just noticed a pull on the twilly when I took it out this morning and I'm bummed .. and re the color, you're pretty close! It's Crevette, which apparently a color that you either love or hate and there's' no in-between .


----------



## Cygne18

Ang-Lin said:


> Thank you, ladies. I'm sure you can relate (as fellow local TPFers hehe).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I just noticed a pull on the twilly when I took it out this morning and I'm bummed .. and re the color, you're pretty close! It's Crevette, which apparently a color that you either love or hate and there's' no in-between .



Thank you for sharing, @Ang-Lin! I'm so sorry about your pull.  But no one will be looking at it too closely; they'll be staring at your pretty Jypsiere instead. I love the color. So beautiful!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Cygne18 said:


> Thank you for sharing, @Ang-Lin! I'm so sorry about your pull.  But no one will be looking at it too closely; they'll be staring at your pretty Jypsiere instead. I love the color. So beautiful!


Awww thank u! You def just made me feel better abt it!


----------



## runner1234

Casual Saturday!


----------



## runner1234

Ang-Lin said:


> Roulis in Bordeaux evercolor and Chaine d’Ancre Punk MM to beat the Monday blues.


Love this color!!


----------



## runner1234

Love this magnolia evie, but didn’t get it (I prefer the 28 size) but boy did the color make my heart sing!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> Etoupe is such a chameleon! I love it in this light! [emoji813] Love it w/ Rexy too...so cool and chiq!


Thank you! I totally agree about Etoupe being a chameleon color.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## capricorneky

Sunday date time in BZ chevre jige and Zara tweed skirt~


----------



## Monique1004

Heading out to volunteer for my kids’ school. Perfect bag to wear for such occasion. Ready for some sushi making!


----------



## nicole0612

runner1234 said:


> Casual Saturday!



Love this color!


----------



## nicole0612

ms_sivalley said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013125



This twilly looks so great on your Lindy! Which one is it?


----------



## runner1234

nicole0612 said:


> Love this color!


Thank you!


----------



## runner1234

capricorneky said:


> Sunday date time in BZ chevre jige and Zara tweed skirt~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013198


Love!!


----------



## runner1234

Ang-Lin said:


> When the weather can’t decide if it’s still winter or already spring....


Gorgeous!!


----------



## runner1234

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4010917


Yummy Evelyne!!


----------



## runner1234

CaribeanQueen said:


> My new to me Kelly 32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008980


Love it!!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

nicole0612 said:


> This twilly looks so great on your Lindy! Which one is it?


Thanks!  It is Les Voitures a Transformation twilly.


----------



## Ang-Lin

That B is everything 


runner1234 said:


> Casual Saturday!


!!!!!


----------



## cocomlle

runner1234 said:


> Love this magnolia evie, but didn’t get it (I prefer the 28 size) but boy did the color make my heart sing!!



Wow, that color looks fantastic on you, but yes probably a smaller size.


----------



## runner1234

cocomlle said:


> Wow, that color looks fantastic on you, but yes probably a smaller size.


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

Ang-Lin said:


> That B is everything
> !!!!!


Thanks so much!! ❤️


----------



## TankerToad

Dreaming of Spring


----------



## meowmeow94

Got my nails done today


----------



## DYH

Sightseeing w this little one


----------



## DYH

DYH said:


> Sightseeing w this little one


I forgot the attachment >_<


----------



## DR2014

runner1234 said:


> Love this magnolia evie, but didn’t get it (I prefer the 28 size) but boy did the color make my heart sing!!


Love it too but agree on the size!  Can you tell us about your jacket and black top?  So cute!!


----------



## runner1234

DR2014 said:


> Love it too but agree on the size!  Can you tell us about your jacket and black top?  So cute!!


Thanks so much!! Both the jacket and black top are from Zara!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Got up early to our favorite patisserie!


----------



## ladysarah

js2367 said:


> Very classy!





DR2014 said:


> I love your jacket!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love your vintage Plume!!     It’s beautiful with your lovely jacket.



Thank you ladies for your very kind compliments. The jacket is from Ralph Lauren, a few seasons ago. In fact I was thinking of ncluding it in my wardrobe clearout. It's a lovely jacket but I feel that I wore it enough times and is now the turn of something else...


----------



## nicole0612

ms_sivalley said:


> Thanks!  It is Les Voitures a Transformation twilly.



Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

DYH said:


> I forgot the attachment >_<



Stunning! Enjoy your trip


----------



## DR2014

runner1234 said:


> Thanks so much!! Both the jacket and black top are from Zara!


Thanks!!


----------



## hannahsophia

runner1234 said:


> Casual Saturday!



Is that a 25cm? It’s beautiful


----------



## forever132

crisbac said:


> It's so pretty, azukitea!  Congratulations!  Out of curiosity, is that the only colorway for Hong Kong?



This special scarf is designed for the opening of flagship store in Hk in Jan if I m not mistaken! It also have a hot pink version!!


----------



## runner1234

hannahsophia said:


> Is that a 25cm? It’s beautiful


Yes! B25 BE. Thanks so much!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Senbei

Hello from Malibu, CA! The sunshine was much welcomed after the rainy weather all week.


----------



## crisbac

forever132 said:


> This special scarf is designed for the opening of flagship store in Hk in Jan if I m not mistaken! It also have a hot pink version!!


That's great news! Thanks a lot, forever132!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

DYH said:


> I forgot the attachment >_<


This mini really stands out !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

runner1234 said:


> Love this magnolia evie, but didn’t get it (I prefer the 28 size) but boy did the color make my heart sing!!


Love it on you !


----------



## coxynell

azukitea said:


> thats what the store told me
> 
> View attachment 4012758



I think I saw the same cw on the french website yesterday - probably not with the Hong Kong mention though.

Edit: sorry no, there was no green in the one I saw!


----------



## aube

Etoupe is the new black! I really like this shade from Hermes that is so versatile to match..! Although Victoria bag itself is very photogenic in real life and always looks good carried, it is somehow difficult to get a nice angle to capture its beauty in photograph.

It’s a perfect weekender travelbag for a short weekend gateaway, and the cashmere and silk scarf keeps me warm from a chilly airport .

"Victoria43" bag in etoupe Taurillon Clemence leather, "Globetrotter" agenda in etoupe Epsom leather , Copernic MC2 wallet in graphite Epsom leather and "Kachinas" cashmere-and-silk scarf, ALL from Hermes .Horn sunglasses are from Ermenegildo Zegna


----------



## cocomlle

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4013354
> 
> Dreaming of Spring



Love your C! The color is so inspiring!  And this is the second post I've seen of H coupled w/ cupcakes!  I may "need" to head to Sprinkles soon!


----------



## cocomlle

meowmeow94 said:


> Got my nails done today



Nice! The nails, the B and the ring...a trifecta!!! Also, just wanted to add that I love your blog particularly the inclusion of a charities page...very heartening!


----------



## cocomlle

Orange B on the streets in SF Chinatown on Saturday. Waited in line for 40 minutes for egg tarts at Golden Gate Bakery.  I was cranky, but the B looked good and the tarts were delish! 




Dinner at Mister Jiu's afterward which was great for those looking for a reco. Here's the Prosperity cocktail to whet your whistle!


----------



## Ang-Lin

cocomlle said:


> Orange B on the streets in SF Chinatown on Saturday. Waited in line for 40 minutes for egg tarts at Golden Gate Bakery.  I was cranky, but the B looked good and the tarts were delish!
> 
> View attachment 4014736
> 
> 
> Dinner at Mister Jiu's afterward which was great for those looking for a reco. Here's the Prosperity cocktail to whet your whistle!
> 
> View attachment 4014724


those tarts are awesome!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> those tarts are awesome!



I know, right! I would have shared a pic, but they've been eaten.


----------



## meowmeow94

cocomlle said:


> Nice! The nails, the B and the ring...a trifecta!!! Also, just wanted to add that I love your blog particularly the inclusion of a charities page...very heartening!





cocomlle said:


> Orange B on the streets in SF Chinatown on Saturday. Waited in line for 40 minutes for egg tarts at Golden Gate Bakery.  I was cranky, but the B looked good and the tarts were delish!
> 
> View attachment 4014736
> 
> 
> Dinner at Mister Jiu's afterward which was great for those looking for a reco. Here's the Prosperity cocktail to whet your whistle!
> 
> View attachment 4014724



Thank you, sweetheart ❤️❤️❤️ Your Birkin and your cat in avatar are so adorable!


----------



## hannahsophia

Quick snap in the elevator today! Wish it would warm up and be spring already


----------



## Ang-Lin

hannahsophia said:


> Quick snap in the elevator today! Wish it would warm up and be spring already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015044


i know exactly how you feel about spring, but still your outfit is on point.


----------



## lanit

Senbei said:


> Hello from Malibu, CA! The sunshine was much welcomed after the rainy weather all week.
> 
> View attachment 4014027


Wonderful pop of color dear Senbei, :waves:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

runner1234 said:


> Casual Saturday!


Obsessed with this blue!! Is it blue electrique?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

It's sakura season in Japan~ Styling my K32 gris asphalte phw along with a new bi-color (rose sakura & capucine) paddock charm that I found at Incheon airport! 

Also wearing my new favorite pair of H shoes. The block heel is around 2-3 inches but they're sooooo comfy.


----------



## Ang-Lin

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's sakura season in Japan~ Styling my K32 gris asphalte phw along with a new bi-color (rose sakura & capucine) paddock charm that I found at Incheon airport!
> 
> Also wearing my new favorite pair of H shoes. The block heel is around 2-3 inches but they're sooooo comfy.
> 
> View attachment 4015533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015543


your twilly and your paddock charm match the cherry blossom too!


----------



## runner1234

LovingTheOrange said:


> Obsessed with this blue!! Is it blue electrique?


Yes!! Thanks so much!


----------



## runner1234

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love it on you !


Thank you!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Ang-Lin said:


> your twilly and your paddock charm match the cherry blossom too!


It was all intentional haha! Thank you for noticing


----------



## ilovepooches025

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's sakura season in Japan~ Styling my K32 gris asphalte phw along with a new bi-color (rose sakura & capucine) paddock charm that I found at Incheon airport!
> 
> Also wearing my new favorite pair of H shoes. The block heel is around 2-3 inches but they're sooooo comfy.
> 
> View attachment 4015533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015543


love the bag and twilly! what a beautiful sight. I miss Japan...


----------



## js2367

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's sakura season in Japan~ Styling my K32 gris asphalte phw along with a new bi-color (rose sakura & capucine) paddock charm that I found at Incheon airport!
> 
> Also wearing my new favorite pair of H shoes. The block heel is around 2-3 inches but they're sooooo comfy.
> 
> View attachment 4015533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015543


Adorable !!


----------



## Senbei

lanit said:


> Wonderful pop of color dear Senbei, :waves:



Thanks lanit! Your scarf posts are always so inspiring.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Going on biz trip but only bringing my laptop briefcase on board, so need a roomy yet not too heavy bag to carry all my junks => Lindy 30 is the answer !!


----------



## LadyD21

dragonette said:


> I actually managed to switch to B and Rivale DT the other day. But the next day I had to switch back to C for renovation errands...
> 
> View attachment 3983313
> 
> View attachment 3983314
> View attachment 3983316
> View attachment 3983317



May I ask where you got those black twillies for your bag?
They are really beautiful! really like the color blending in your B.


----------



## ttjanice

Love the sunshine today.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's sakura season in Japan~ Styling my K32 gris asphalte phw along with a new bi-color (rose sakura & capucine) paddock charm that I found at Incheon airport!
> 
> Also wearing my new favorite pair of H shoes. The block heel is around 2-3 inches but they're sooooo comfy.
> 
> View attachment 4015533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015543


Stunning !!! Congrats on the GA K32.  This is even better than Gris T.


----------



## Meowwu

Hermes belt and slippers that I change into in the office.


----------



## MotoChiq

meowlett said:


> Taking the new girl to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002178


@meowlett Do you mind telling me the name and Ref number for your Twillies.
TIA


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Sharing my Gabardine 2 piece Trench worn 3 ways, which I decided on although I love the cashmere version. Don't need anymore coats so this will be better cost per wear.


----------



## ilovepooches025

Prepping to go out. Me time today!


----------



## DR2014

ilovepooches025 said:


> Prepping to go out. Me time today!


Beautiful!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Meowwu said:


> Hermes belt and slippers that I change into in the office.
> View attachment 4017126



I’m thinking of getting this belt to wear to the office, too! How do you like it?


----------



## nicole0612

ilovepooches025 said:


> Prepping to go out. Me time today!


My goodness!  This dress is stunning!


----------



## Meta

My Samourai CSGM in cw 05 and SO Kelly 25 at dinner


----------



## Meowwu

cafecreme15 said:


> I’m thinking of getting this belt to wear to the office, too! How do you like it?


It’s great! It’s a very easy to wear piece and quite low key.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Wearing Farandole to the office for the first time and loving it !


----------



## nuf

My new Picotin 22 in action. That's life with kids.


----------



## Julide

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4017431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my Gabardine 2 piece Trench worn 3 ways, which I decided on although I love the cashmere version. Don't need anymore coats so this will be better cost per wear.


Fantastic! Convertible coats are wonderful. This looks great on you!


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> Fantastic! Convertible coats are wonderful. This looks great on you!


Thank you dear, long, long time no see!


----------



## periogirl28

weN84 said:


> My Samourai CSGM in cw 05 and SO Kelly 25 at dinner
> View attachment 4017785
> View attachment 4017789


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

ilovepooches025 said:


> Prepping to go out. Me time today!




What brand is that dress? It's gorgeous!


----------



## ilovepooches025

BagsNBaguettes said:


> What brand is that dress? It's gorgeous!


Thank you for everyone’s kind comments  this dress is from ThreeFloor. I actually had two ladies who came up to me and complimented on the dress!


----------



## hannahsophia

Another elevator selfie leaving work. Love this samurai scarf to death!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Miss Gris A and I out on another sakura stroll~ Today's adventure brought us to Oji Zoo in Kobe, Japan


----------



## Gigllee

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4018060
> 
> 
> Another elevator selfie leaving work. Love this samurai scarf to death!


So chic!


----------



## seasounds

LovingTheOrange said:


> Miss Gris A and I out on another sakura stroll~ Today's adventure brought us to Oji Zoo in Kobe, Japan
> 
> View attachment 4018431


What a beautiful photo!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's sakura season in Japan~ Styling my K32 gris asphalte phw along with a new bi-color (rose sakura & capucine) paddock charm that I found at Incheon airport!
> 
> Also wearing my new favorite pair of H shoes. The block heel is around 2-3 inches but they're sooooo comfy.
> 
> View attachment 4015533
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015543


You are the cutest thing ever!!! I never tire of seeing your pics dear! xo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ttjanice said:


> Love the sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4016737


Love love love!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Mmmmm.. carbs.


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4017431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my Gabardine 2 piece Trench worn 3 ways, which I decided on although I love the cashmere version. Don't need anymore coats so this will be better cost per wear.



Would you kindly let us know the price?


----------



## Amsy116

sorry, wrong thread!  deleted


----------



## cocomlle

LovingTheOrange said:


> Miss Gris A and I out on another sakura stroll~ Today's adventure brought us to Oji Zoo in Kobe, Japan
> 
> View attachment 4018431



Gorgeous backdrop! You and Miss Gris A are a vision floating....love it!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Mmmmm.. carbs.



And yummy B, twilly and charm too!


----------



## dragonette

LadyD21 said:


> May I ask where you got those black twillies for your bag?
> They are really beautiful! really like the color blending in your B.



Hi! I bought a maxi twilly and had it tailored into regular twillies!


----------



## okiern1981

Look who snuck into the car this morning!  Naughty Birkin!  Naughty!


----------



## periogirl28

tramcaro said:


> Would you kindly let us know the price?


It is £3040 in the U.K.


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> It is £3040 in the U.K.



Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4019824
> 
> Look who snuck into the car this morning!  Naughty Birkin!  Naughty!


Love this! Your Birkin is perfect!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hoot

From yesterday. Shopping with DD and waiting for her in the dressing room at UO so I snapped a photo


----------



## suziez

hoot said:


> From yesterday. Shopping with DD and waiting for her in the dressing room at UO so I snapped a photo
> View attachment 4020174


love this look so much


----------



## Stansy

My J28 in étoupe enjoying the sun in Provincetown. Such a fab travel companion!


----------



## miss_white_lily

Holsby said:


> Kelly riding in the kick-sled passenger seat, going to post a letter.
> 
> View attachment 3988955


So lovely!!


----------



## miss_white_lily

Holsby said:


> Kelly put on _Cavalleria d'Etrier_ today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994119


Love her!!


----------



## LadyD21

dragonette said:


> Hi! I bought a maxi twilly and had it tailored into regular twillies!



Thank you so much, what a great idea!


----------



## LadyD21

hoot said:


> From yesterday. Shopping with DD and waiting for her in the dressing room at UO so I snapped a photo
> View attachment 4020174



Very nice! love your jacket


----------



## DYH

TGV - middle of nowhere somewhere in France.
Ar least it’a not raining anymore! I has been hiding this bag under my coat all wk!


----------



## DYH

Sorry. Forgot attachment again. W my samurai scarf which i am loving at the moment


----------



## sparks1007

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4019824
> 
> Look who snuck into the car this morning!  Naughty Birkin!  Naughty!



Love your pesky barenia every time.



Stansy said:


> View attachment 4020261
> 
> 
> My J28 in étoupe enjoying the sun in Provincetown. Such a fab travel companion!



Beautiful. Wish I was there right now.


----------



## jtothelo

On my way out the door  black 30 cm. Togo Birkin


----------



## 1LV

jtothelo said:


> On my way out the door  black 30 cm. Togo Birkin


May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## jtothelo

1LV said:


> May I ask how tall you are?


 Im 5,64  (172 cm in european, I think thats 5,64 )


----------



## 1LV

jtothelo said:


> Im 5,64


The 30 looks perfect for you.


----------



## jtothelo

1LV said:


> The 30 looks perfect for you.


Thank you so much!  When I got it, I was in doubt if the 30 would be too small, since Im both medium tall and also a little curvy, but Im really happy with the 30 and do think the 35 would be too big for me.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Austintx

jtothelo said:


> On my way out the door  black 30 cm. Togo Birkin



The 30 looks great on you!


----------



## Gnuj

hoot said:


> From yesterday. Shopping with DD and waiting for her in the dressing room at UO so I snapped a photo
> View attachment 4020174


Love the entire outfit! Very classy.


----------



## Gnuj

jtothelo said:


> On my way out the door  black 30 cm. Togo Birkin


Love the floral top.  The 30 looks perfect on you.


----------



## seasounds

Mini Roulis in noir with Everchaine d'ancre necklace.


----------



## seasounds

Passant wallet carried as a clutch (indigo evercolor with polished ombre lizard).


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Heading out the door on Saturday with my Kelly 32 Etoupe


----------



## jtothelo

Austintx said:


> The 30 looks great on you!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## jtothelo

Gnuj said:


> Love the floral top.  The 30 looks perfect on you.



Thank you so much, the top is from Mango ​


----------



## jtothelo

CaribeanQueen said:


> Heading out the door on Saturday with my Kelly 32 Etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021267


Love the top and shoes! (And the Kelly, obv. )


----------



## catin

cocomlle said:


> Orange B on the streets in SF Chinatown on Saturday. Waited in line for 40 minutes for egg tarts at Golden Gate Bakery.  I was cranky, but the B looked good and the tarts were delish!
> 
> View attachment 4014736
> 
> 
> Dinner at Mister Jiu's afterward which was great for those looking for a reco. Here's the Prosperity cocktail to whet your whistle!
> 
> View attachment 4014724


I love mister jiu!!! Fun photos


----------



## catin

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4013678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got up early to our favorite patisserie!


Mademoiselle Collette!!! I love their pastries too  (and nice Lindy action shot!!)


----------



## Evita98

With my new birkin30 in vert fonce.
I love it! ^^


----------



## pcil

seasounds said:


> Mini Roulis in noir with Everchaine d'ancre necklace.
> View attachment 4021185



You look great! What is the extension you use for the roulis?


----------



## Ang-Lin

seasounds said:


> Mini Roulis in noir with Everchaine d'ancre necklace.
> View attachment 4021185


Love this look on you!


----------



## catin

seasounds said:


> Passant wallet carried as a clutch (indigo evercolor with polished ombre lizard).
> View attachment 4021186


This is a beautiful outfit


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## seasounds

Evita98 said:


> With my new birkin30 in vert fonce.
> I love it! ^^


You should!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## seasounds

pcil said:


> You look great! What is the extension you use for the roulis?



It's from Mautto:  http://www.mautto.com/product/all-i...bag-tether-chain-wristlet-key-chain-14b-hooks



Ang-Lin said:


> Love this look on you!



Thanks, dear! 



catin said:


> This is a beautiful outfit



Thank you!  I wasn't even going anywhere.  I just put this on to show how the Passant would work with a "blingy-er" outfit.  After all, we all need modeling shots to help us envision using an item.


----------



## ms_sivalley

catin said:


> Mademoiselle Collette!!! I love their pastries too  (and nice Lindy action shot!!)


Thanks!  I am obsessed with their pistachio chocolate croissants and they are always sold out if you don’t get there early


----------



## Gnuj

CaribeanQueen said:


> Heading out the door on Saturday with my Kelly 32 Etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021267


Love your classic bag and your top with flowy sleeves.


----------



## lindaw

Me earlier this week with my Massai worn crossbody. I love wearing it with the shorter strap as a shoulder bag too but use the longer strap the most as I’ve got young kids - good to keep my hands free!


----------



## thyme

sakura b25 joining easter egg hunt


----------



## seasounds

chincac said:


> sakura b25 joining easter egg hunt
> View attachment 4021639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021633
> View attachment 4021635


By any chance, were you at Hampton Court?  Love the B!


----------



## thyme

seasounds said:


> By any chance, were you at Hampton Court?  Love the B!



Thank you seasounds. I was at Osterley Park, West London.


----------



## sparks1007

lindaw said:


> Me earlier this week with my Massai worn crossbody. I love wearing it with the shorter strap as a shoulder bag too but use the longer strap the most as I’ve got young kids - good to keep my hands free!
> 
> View attachment 4021581



Love the Massai worn like this. Looks fabulous. Thanks for rocking an Hermes with your DMs. Right up my style street.


----------



## Ang-Lin

lindaw said:


> Me earlier this week with my Massai worn crossbody. I love wearing it with the shorter strap as a shoulder bag too but use the longer strap the most as I’ve got young kids - good to keep my hands free!
> 
> View attachment 4021581


You're rocking that Doc Martens!!!


----------



## Amka

I think this is considered an action shot?



Happy Easter!

Spring is here, I can finally bring out my spring themed petit H charms  
Have a great weekend!


----------



## cafecreme15

Classic 32mm belt and blanc clic H


----------



## coxynell

lindaw said:


> Me earlier this week with my Massai worn crossbody. I love wearing it with the shorter strap as a shoulder bag too but use the longer strap the most as I’ve got young kids - good to keep my hands free!
> 
> View attachment 4021581



LOVE this fabulous shot!! Makes me want a Massai


----------



## hoot

suziez said:


> love this look so much


Thank you! 


LadyD21 said:


> Very nice! love your jacket


Thanks! The tweed jacket is from Zara 


Gnuj said:


> Love the entire outfit! Very classy.


Aww, thanks so much!


----------



## lindaw

sparks1007 said:


> Love the Massai worn like this. Looks fabulous. Thanks for rocking an Hermes with your DMs. Right up my style street.


Thanks!! I love my DMs almost as much as my Massai - which I think means style can come at any price, but nothing beats a great bag


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lindaw

Ang-Lin said:


> You're rocking that Doc Martens!!!


Thank you!! My love affair with Doc Martens started many many years before I could afford anything by Hermes (even if I already drooled over everything back then!


----------



## lindaw

coxynell said:


> LOVE this fabulous shot!! Makes me want a Massai


Thanks so much! I love my Massai, it was my first Hermes bag and the one that sees the most use as it goes with pretty much everything.


----------



## sparks1007

lindaw said:


> Thanks!! I love my DMs almost as much as my Massai - which I think means style can come at any price, but nothing beats a great bag



Agree 100%! What size is your Massai? And how tall are you if you don't mind me asking please?


----------



## Serva1

Having a healthy beetroot juice mix while it’s snowing outside. We get about 20cm of snow today and the only H bag that can cope with this weather is of course my B25 in fauve barenia [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## sparks1007

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4022239
> 
> Having a healthy beetroot juice mix while it’s snowing outside. We get about 20cm of snow today and the only H bag that can cope with this weather is of course my B25 in fauve barenia [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️



Love it!!


----------



## lindaw

sparks1007 said:


> Agree 100%! What size is your Massai? And how tall are you if you don't mind me asking please?


Don't mind at all! I'm 1.69m which I think is about 5'7"? My Massai is the PM which is 33cm wide at the bottom. It's the older longer model, not the new Massai Cut.


----------



## leuleu

d





lindaw said:


> Me earlier this week with my Massai worn crossbody. I love wearing it with the shorter strap as a shoulder bag too but use the longer strap the most as I’ve got young kids - good to keep my hands free!
> 
> View attachment 4021581


Yes, yes, yes ! You are top.
I hope Hermès will reissue the Massai.


----------



## DR2014

CaribeanQueen said:


> Heading out the door on Saturday with my Kelly 32 Etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021267


Love your style!  Can you share where you got your blouse?


----------



## lindaw

leuleu said:


> d
> Yes, yes, yes ! You are top.
> I hope Hermès will reissue the Massai.


Ah you are making me blush - thanks!!  I hope they will reissue the longer Massai too. I much prefer it to the cut and would love to get another one in a darker colour someday (raisin would be the dream).


----------



## DYH

Amka said:


> I think this is considered an action shot?
> 
> View attachment 4021824
> 
> Happy Easter!
> 
> Spring is here, I can finally bring out my spring themed petit H charms
> Have a great weekend!


Inhave the samenplace mats!! Love them!!


----------



## momasaurus

seasounds said:


> Mini Roulis in noir with Everchaine d'ancre necklace.
> View attachment 4021185


Fabulous look!!


----------



## seasounds

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous look!!


Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

With my vintage Hermes @ work today. Thanks to the very knowledgeable ladies in the H forum @Rouge H @tannfran @QuelleFromage  I now know it's a Gulliver leather bag from 1980 to 1982.  Thanks for letting me share her and enjoy your day!!


----------



## jtothelo

Black 30 cm. Birkin in Togo. For reference, I’m 5,8” (172 cm.), not 5,6” as I previously thought (used an online height conversion chart that miscalculated )


----------



## seasounds

jtothelo said:


> Black 30 cm. Birkin in Togo. For reference, I’m 5,8” (172 cm.), not 5,6” as I previously thought (used an online height conversion chart that miscalculated )


How lucky to be an extra 2 inches taller!!  Love your outfit and B, of course.  Your skirt is fantastic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jtothelo

seasounds said:


> How lucky to be an extra 2 inches taller!!  Love your outfit and B, of course.  Your skirt is fantastic!


I dont really feel that much taller thank you so much


----------



## LadyD21

CaribeanQueen said:


> Heading out the door on Saturday with my Kelly 32 Etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021267



Very nice Kelly and love your blue top... the sleeves!


----------



## LadyD21

jtothelo said:


> Black 30 cm. Birkin in Togo. For reference, I’m 5,8” (172 cm.), not 5,6” as I previously thought (used an online height conversion chart that miscalculated )



I love that B on you, the size is so perfect for you!


----------



## bobkat1991

I finally got my hands on a Monaco hat!


----------



## LaenaLovely

My SO’s maiden voyage!


----------



## sparks1007

LaenaLovely said:


> My SO’s maiden voyage!



Great bag and I LOVE those shoes! I can only wear flats. They look great. Could I ask where they're from please?


----------



## cafecreme15

LaenaLovely said:


> My SO’s maiden voyage!


Love this twilly pairing!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Evita98 said:


> With my new birkin30 in vert fonce.
> I love it! ^^



What a beautiful color! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

seasounds said:


> Mini Roulis in noir with Everchaine d'ancre necklace.
> View attachment 4021185



All so beautiful!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> I finally got my hands on a Monaco hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022920


You look great in hats, bobkat!


----------



## seasounds

Cookiefiend said:


> All so beautiful!


----------



## LaenaLovely

sparks1007 said:


> Great bag and I LOVE those shoes! I can only wear flats. They look great. Could I ask where they're from please?


Kate Spade


----------



## sparks1007

LaenaLovely said:


> Kate Spade



Thanks!


----------



## meridian

Smooth Barenia watch strap and Barenia Faubourg Birkin


----------



## Purseperson420

Blossoms finally! [emoji254][emoji254]


Hope everyone had a lovely Easter [emoji195]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nana9026

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4010917



It’s my favourite H bag for travel!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4022239
> 
> Having a healthy beetroot juice mix while it’s snowing outside. We get about 20cm of snow today and the only H bag that can cope with this weather is of course my B25 in fauve barenia [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


I love all the nicks on it! Nice to see that you don't baby it. Chicago is snowing as well. Patiently waiting for my own barenia to arrive so it can start developing patina.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and likes [emoji173]️ I took some more action pics today when I enjoyed probably our last day of new snow carrying my black B25 in swift and loving the sunshine.






I’ve always wanted to take a snowpic with a H bag but had to use a napkin to protect the leather [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Austintx

Serva1 said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and likes [emoji173]️ I took some more action pics today when I enjoyed probably our last day of new snow carrying my black B25 in swift and loving the sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 4023475
> 
> View attachment 4023476
> 
> 
> I’ve always wanted to take a snowpic with a H bag but had to use a napkin to protect the leather [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Love the snow pic (and I would definitely use a napkin too! [emoji23])


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4022239
> 
> Having a healthy beetroot juice mix while it’s snowing outside. We get about 20cm of snow today and the only H bag that can cope with this weather is of course my B25 in fauve barenia [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️



It is such a lovely bag Serva.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and likes [emoji173]️ I took some more action pics today when I enjoyed probably our last day of new snow carrying my black B25 in swift and loving the sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 4023475
> 
> View attachment 4023476
> 
> 
> I’ve always wanted to take a snowpic with a H bag but had to use a napkin to protect the leather [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Lovely photos Serva and very brave of you to take these in the snow.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Serva1 said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and likes [emoji173]️ I took some more action pics today when I enjoyed probably our last day of new snow carrying my black B25 in swift and loving the sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 4023475
> 
> View attachment 4023476
> 
> 
> I’ve always wanted to take a snowpic with a H bag but had to use a napkin to protect the leather [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


lovely pictures and lovely b25!


----------



## jtothelo

LadyD21 said:


> I love that B on you, the size is so perfect for you!


Thank you so much, it means a lot to hear someone say that  (someone who’s not my husband or my mom )


----------



## Luccibag

Out to lunch with my Constance bag


----------



## bobkat1991

momasaurus said:


> You look great in hats, bobkat!


Thank you for your sweet compliment, momasaurus!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LaenaLovely said:


> My SO’s maiden voyage!



Love everything about this - the bag, twillies, shoes AND necklace! 
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Nahreen

bobkat1991 said:


> I finally got my hands on a Monaco hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022920



Happy you found your hat Bobkat. I really like Hermes hats.


----------



## Ruxby

@Serva1  Wow that's some strong napkin


----------



## Austintx

Sellier kelly at work


----------



## Tonimichelle

My B35 just back from her spa under a picture my Mum painted for me for my Paris/ Hermes obsession


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Austintx

Purseperson420 said:


> Blossoms finally! [emoji254][emoji254]
> View attachment 4023150
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Easter [emoji195]



Such a beautiful pic and bag!


----------



## Austintx

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4023840
> 
> My B35 just back from her spa under a picture my Mum painted for me for my Paris/ Hermes obsession



Your bag looks great and what a lovely gift from your mom!


----------



## jtothelo

Another day, another reason to snap a picture of my Birkin  on my way out the door, in what is my go-to outfit most days: a loose shirt and a-line skirt - some outfits just always make you feel comfortable, this type of outfit is mine  Birkin 30 cm. togo PHW (aaand in case any of you missed it, Im 5,8”/172 cm. for reference )


----------



## sparks1007

lindaw said:


> Don't mind at all! I'm 1.69m which I think is about 5'7"? My Massai is the PM which is 33cm wide at the bottom. It's the older longer model, not the new Massai Cut.



Thanks. Have seen a lovely olive coloured one online. Such great simple bags.


----------



## catin

Serva1 said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and likes [emoji173]️ I took some more action pics today when I enjoyed probably our last day of new snow carrying my black B25 in swift and loving the sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 4023475
> 
> View attachment 4023476
> 
> 
> I’ve always wanted to take a snowpic with a H bag but had to use a napkin to protect the leather [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Lovely winter wonderland shots


----------



## meowlett

Back to work today with my Picotin 26.


----------



## okiern1981

A true action shot!


----------



## LadyD21

meowlett said:


> Back to work today with my Picotin 26.
> View attachment 4024935



That little puppy is just to cute!


----------



## meowlett

LadyD21 said:


> That little puppy is just to cute!


That is my angel in heaven.  His name is Louie Lou.  The etsy artist named the design after my Lou.


----------



## LadyD21

meowlett said:


> That is my angel in heaven.  His name is Louie Lou.  The etsy artist named the design after my Lou.



Awww, RIP Louie Lou and so sorry for your lost meowlett. The Etsy artist is talented! does he/she make special order?


----------



## meowlett

LadyD21 said:


> Awww, RIP Louie Lou and so sorry for your lost meowlett. The Etsy artist is talented! does he/she make special order?


Yes, he does.  This charm is a special order.


----------



## sparks1007

meowlett said:


> Yes, he does.  This charm is a special order.



If you don't mind could you please share the name?


----------



## LadyD21

meowlett said:


> Yes, he does.  This charm is a special order.



Yes, please, may we have her name?


----------



## meowlett

LadyD21 said:


> Yes, please, may we have her name?


https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince


----------



## LadyD21

meowlett said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince



Oh thank you so much! 
I am definitely going to order something special there.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sparks1007

meowlett said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince



Thanks so much!


----------



## GinGin

meowlett said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/leatherprince



I’ve ordered from him as well and have been VERY pleased with my doggie charms!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jtothelo said:


> Another day, another reason to snap a picture of my Birkin  on my way out the door, in what is my go-to outfit most days: a loose shirt and a-line skirt - some outfits just always make you feel comfortable, this type of outfit is mine  Birkin 30 cm. togo PHW (aaand in case any of you missed it, Im 5,8”/172 cm. for reference )


The B30 looks perfect with your outfit and you actually wear a skirt to work.  I've ditched that for many years ! Now my go to outfit is always tights with a long sweater.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Going thru year end stuff at work and no time to think about my daily outfit.  It is always safe to go black all the way.


----------



## Meowwu

GA Kelly double tour in RG and VCA Perlee bangle.


----------



## aube

Since my local supermarket gives 10 cents discount for Bring Your Own Bag for every purchase, I convinced myself to get this $1K Hermès Silky Pop foldable shopping tote considering that after my 10,000th visit (that's roughly 30 years) it will pay for itself

Silky Pop Tote from Hermes, Sunglasses from Ermenegildo Zegna


----------



## cafecreme15

aube said:


> Since my local supermarket gives 10 cents discount for Bring Your Own Bag for every purchase, I convinced myself to get this $1K Hermès Silky Pop foldable shopping tote considering that after my 10,000th visit (that's roughly 30 years) it will pay for itself
> 
> Silky Pop Tote from Hermes, Sunglasses from Ermenegildo Zegna



Love this bag! Don’t see it too often, and that is logic I can get behind!


----------



## Purrsey

aube said:


> Since my local supermarket gives 10 cents discount for Bring Your Own Bag for every purchase, I convinced myself to get this $1K Hermès Silky Pop foldable shopping tote considering that after my 10,000th visit (that's roughly 30 years) it will pay for itself
> 
> Silky Pop Tote from Hermes, Sunglasses from Ermenegildo Zegna



Lol. Awesome [emoji122]


----------



## aube

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this bag! Don’t see it too often, and that is logic I can get behind!


Haha Thanks ..!


----------



## aube

Purrsey said:


> Lol. Awesome [emoji122]


Haha Thanks!


----------



## toiletduck

Not mine, but my mama’s H goodies in action! I guess I got it from my mama?


----------



## Julide

toiletduck said:


> View attachment 4025694
> 
> 
> Not mine, but my mama’s H goodies in action! I guess I got it from my mama?


Wow! Your mom is so chic!!


----------



## Julide

aube said:


> Since my local supermarket gives 10 cents discount for Bring Your Own Bag for every purchase, I convinced myself to get this $1K Hermès Silky Pop foldable shopping tote considering that after my *10,000th* visit (that's *roughly 30 years*) it will pay for itself
> 
> Silky Pop Tote from Hermes, Sunglasses from Ermenegildo Zegna


Enjoy your shopping tote!!


----------



## toiletduck

Julide said:


> Wow! Your mom is so chic!!


Thank you! I’m lucky she’s generous with her closet too


----------



## sparks1007

toiletduck said:


> View attachment 4025694
> 
> 
> Not mine, but my mama’s H goodies in action! I guess I got it from my mama?



Love those trousers.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## aube

Julide said:


> Enjoy your shopping tote!!


Thanks


----------



## DYH

Not sure if this is considered an action shot?

Finally got them back from the framer but not yet hung on the walls!  Baby steps


----------



## jtothelo

chkpfbeliever said:


> The B30 looks perfect with your outfit and you actually wear a skirt to work.  I've ditched that for many years ! Now my go to outfit is always tights with a long sweater.


Thank you so much!  I also love a good sweater and tights


----------



## bagalogist

DYH said:


> Not sure if this is considered an action shot?
> 
> Finally got them back from the framer but not yet hung on the walls!  Baby steps
> 
> View attachment 4025862
> View attachment 4025863



These are lovely shots! Well done!


----------



## Luv n bags

DYH said:


> Not sure if this is considered an action shot?
> 
> Finally got them back from the framer but not yet hung on the walls!  Baby steps
> 
> View attachment 4025862
> View attachment 4025863



This is exactly what I am going to do with my scarf! These look great!


----------



## bagnut1

aube said:


> Since my local supermarket gives 10 cents discount for Bring Your Own Bag for every purchase, I convinced myself to get this $1K Hermès Silky Pop foldable shopping tote considering that after my 10,000th visit (that's roughly 30 years) it will pay for itself
> 
> Silky Pop Tote from Hermes, Sunglasses from Ermenegildo Zegna


Love your thinking!  Gorgeous bag.


----------



## BalLVLover

aube said:


> Since my local supermarket gives 10 cents discount for Bring Your Own Bag for every purchase, I convinced myself to get this $1K Hermès Silky Pop foldable shopping tote considering that after my 10,000th visit (that's roughly 30 years) it will pay for itself
> 
> Silky Pop Tote from Hermes, Sunglasses from Ermenegildo Zegna



Love this bag....I bought mine about 8years who and love it. You hardly ever see one. Love the color of yours.


----------



## Tonimichelle

DYH said:


> Not sure if this is considered an action shot?
> 
> Finally got them back from the framer but not yet hung on the walls!  Baby steps
> 
> View attachment 4025862
> View attachment 4025863


These look amazing!


----------



## odette57

DYH said:


> Not sure if this is considered an action shot?
> 
> Finally got them back from the framer but not yet hung on the walls!  Baby steps
> 
> View attachment 4025862
> View attachment 4025863


These are lovely!  We're in the process of moving right now and thanks for the idea!  I'd totally do this to the new house. 

Are these 90?  Thanks!


----------



## Lisa-SH

aube said:


> Since my local supermarket gives 10 cents discount for Bring Your Own Bag for every purchase, I convinced myself to get this $1K Hermès Silky Pop foldable shopping tote considering that after my 10,000th visit (that's roughly 30 years) it will pay for itself
> 
> Silky Pop Tote from Hermes, Sunglasses from Ermenegildo Zegna


Nice tote, and love eggplant too


----------



## Leo the Lion

My twilly and Bastia in action 
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## Pinkie*

Leo the Lion said:


> My twilly and Bastia in action
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV


Beautiful


----------



## LadyD21

toiletduck said:


> Thank you! I’m lucky she’s generous with her closet too



Lucky you! I can only imagine her closet...she is covered in H on that picture, Your mom looks lovely!


----------



## LadyD21

DYH said:


> Not sure if this is considered an action shot?
> 
> Finally got them back from the framer but not yet hung on the walls!  Baby steps
> 
> View attachment 4025862
> View attachment 4025863



Fabulous! love both of them!


----------



## DYH

tigertrixie said:


> This is exactly what I am going to do with my scarf! These look great!


Than


odette57 said:


> These are lovely!  We're in the process of moving right now and thanks for the idea!  I'd totally do this to the new house.
> 
> Are these 90?  Thanks!


I think so? they are the ones that are 36" ... so yea, probably the 90!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## suziez

seasounds said:


> Mini Roulis in noir with Everchaine d'ancre necklace.
> View attachment 4021185


I can't tell you how much i love this look.  fabulous


----------



## suziez

cafecreme15 said:


> Classic 32mm belt and blanc clic H
> View attachment 4021944


Simple, chic and beautiful.


----------



## suziez

bobkat1991 said:


> I finally got my hands on a Monaco hat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022920


Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## bobkat1991

suziez said:


> Looks fabulous on you.


Thank you so much, suziez!


----------



## jeninvan

Some what of an action shot.  At the doctor’s today and miss B came along.


----------



## LadyD21

jeninvan said:


> View attachment 4027499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some what of an action shot.  At the doctor’s today and miss B came along.



You should have put a Band-Aid on Miss B  .... hehe!


----------



## nicole0612

B30 chèvre


----------



## 1LV

LaenaLovely said:


> My SO’s maiden voyage!


Gorgeous.


----------



## 1LV

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4023840
> 
> My B35 just back from her spa under a picture my Mum painted for me for my Paris/ Hermes obsession


A Birkin will always get my attention, but reading that the picture was painted by your (obviously talented) mum for you tugged at my heart. So sweet!


----------



## momasaurus

nicole0612 said:


> B30 chèvre
> View attachment 4027610


fabulous color - I love the whole look!


----------



## ironic568

nicole0612 said:


> B30 chèvre
> View attachment 4027610


Your new Birkin! The color is so beautiful and the size is perfect on you.


----------



## aashopqueen

My outfit for last night’s casual dinner.


----------



## ttjanice

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love love love!


Thank you[emoji2]


----------



## coxynell

nicole0612 said:


> B30 chèvre
> View attachment 4027610



Fabulous 
May I ask the brand of your jacket? It seems really cool!


----------



## nicole0612

momasaurus said:


> fabulous color - I love the whole look!





ironic568 said:


> Your new Birkin! The color is so beautiful and the size is perfect on you.



Thank you my sweet friends! [emoji177][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

coxynell said:


> Fabulous
> May I ask the brand of your jacket? It seems really cool!



Thank you! It is actually Helmut Lang, I love asymmetrical looks.


----------



## nicole0612

aashopqueen said:


> View attachment 4027867
> 
> 
> My outfit for last night’s casual dinner.



This is simply stunning!


----------



## thyme

Spring is in the air..


----------



## kewlada

etain b30 at the backseat.


----------



## azukitea

Etoupe Victoria and matching carmen


----------



## cap4life

chincac said:


> Spring is in the air..
> 
> View attachment 4028106
> View attachment 4028107



Ha! I love this but it makes me nervous seeing the handbag on the grass


----------



## cafecreme15

chincac said:


> Spring is in the air..
> 
> View attachment 4028106
> View attachment 4028107



Gorgeous! Are these the daffodils in St James’ park?


----------



## Meowwu

At the Tea Room at Harrods.


----------



## Tonimichelle

1LV said:


> A Birkin will always get my attention, but reading that the picture was painted by your (obviously talented) mum for you tugged at my heart. So sweet!


Thank you


----------



## Tonimichelle

Out with my B35 and men’s losange The Parade that my DH suprised me with yesterday. My first Hermes scarf and I absolutely love it


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

It was snowing two days ago and I’m buying a convertible!!


----------



## thyme

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous! Are these the daffodils in St James’ park?



Thank you. It is next door, Green Park.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4028395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was snowing two days ago and I’m buying a convertible!!


Stunning colour!


----------



## Meowwu

Also in action. Bastia and faubourg scarf.


----------



## coxynell

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4028393
> 
> Out with my B35 and men’s losange The Parade that my DH suprised me with yesterday. My first Hermes scarf and I absolutely love it



Love the losange on you!
(and the Birkin, of course


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

coxynell said:


> Love the losange on you!
> (and the Birkin, of course


Thank you


----------



## thyme

cap4life said:


> Ha! I love this but it makes me nervous seeing the handbag on the grass



Thank you. No need to be nervous. I am not


----------



## cap4life

chincac said:


> Thank you. No need to be nervous. I am not


LOLOLOL. Do you, boo!


----------



## Zeremine

In the changing room at H&M


----------



## estallal

aashopqueen said:


> View attachment 4027867
> 
> 
> My outfit for last night’s casual dinner.



Love the color of the bag. Is this blue panon?


----------



## nicole0612

chincac said:


> Spring is in the air..
> 
> View attachment 4028106
> View attachment 4028107



What a beautiful photo! Which park is this?


----------



## nicole0612

chincac said:


> Thank you. It is next door, Green Park.



My question was answered  It is so beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4028393
> 
> Out with my B35 and men’s losange The Parade that my DH suprised me with yesterday. My first Hermes scarf and I absolutely love it



The losange drapes so beautifully!


----------



## thyme

nicole0612 said:


> What a beautiful photo! Which park is this?





nicole0612 said:


> My question was answered  It is so beautiful!



thank you *nicole *


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Spring is in the air..
> 
> View attachment 4028106
> View attachment 4028107



Gorgeous bag!  And the perfect setting!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Gorgeous bag!  And the perfect setting!



thank you!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Out shopping today with my B30 and my H Trocadero scarf!


----------



## aashopqueen

estallal said:


> Love the color of the bag. Is this blue panon?



Yes blue paon!


----------



## aashopqueen

nicole0612 said:


> This is simply stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

chincac said:


> Spring is in the air..
> 
> View attachment 4028106
> View attachment 4028107


Great photo! (This is definitely not my neighborhood.) Very cheerful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ice75

Aelfaerie said:


> Out shopping today with my B30 and my H Trocadero scarf!
> 
> View attachment 4028686


Hi Aelfaerie,is your B30 Malachite?It's a beautiful green!


----------



## San2222

luxi_max said:


> Getting ready for dinner.  Have a wonderful weekend, my friends! [emoji8]
> View attachment 4003967



What color is this? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

Yesterday, and also from the Chanel Jacket thread. My workhorse Black Kelly 25 GHW.


----------



## Luccibag

.


----------



## Luccibag

My etrusque boxcalf plume 20 (mini plume) out to lunch


----------



## cafecreme15

Luccibag said:


> My etrusque boxcalf plume 20 (mini plume) out to lunch
> View attachment 4028989



Love this outfit. So simple and chic - and very Scandinavian looking!


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Yesterday, and also from the Chanel Jacket thread. My workhorse Black Kelly 25 GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028963



You look fabulous.


----------



## catin

Luccibag said:


> My etrusque boxcalf plume 20 (mini plume) out to lunch
> View attachment 4028989


I love the plume! You and the plume look great.


----------



## Senbei

Luccibag said:


> My etrusque boxcalf plume 20 (mini plume) out to lunch
> View attachment 4028989



You look like something out of a magazine ad! Love it.


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> You look fabulous.


Thank you my dear, you are always so kind to me!


----------



## Aelfaerie

ice75 said:


> Hi Aelfaerie,is your B30 Malachite?It's a beautiful green!


Yes, it is! Im hoping that the bright twillies and rodeo will help guide warmer spring weather over here!


----------



## tv_vt1809

In Starbucks with my B ❤️ do you guys think these twillies go with the bag at all?


----------



## catin

tv_vt1809 said:


> In Starbucks with my B ❤️


The CW on that twilly is killer. Hope you guys had a nice coffee!


----------



## tv_vt1809

catin said:


> The CW on that twilly is killer. Hope you guys had a nice coffee!


sorry for being such a twilly noob haha but what’s CW?


----------



## catin

tv_vt1809 said:


> sorry for being such a twilly noob haha but what’s CW?


It's the "color work" I think. They often have the same scarf patterns but in a bunch of different cw's that are numbered like "cw 05". I really love that particular print pattern but haven't seen any online that I've fallen in love with...the green is so nice!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tv_vt1809

catin said:


> It's the "color work" I think. They often have the same scarf patterns but in a bunch of different cw's that are numbered like "cw 05". I really love that particular print pattern but haven't seen any online that I've fallen in love with...the green is so nice!


oh wow thanks you’re so knowledgeable! I really like the green on these too, they are so summery and pretty but wasn’t entirely sure whether they fit the colour of the bag. The SA also brought out some orange-red tone twillies for me to choose but I thought a contrast might be nicer than selecting colours too similar to the bag.


----------



## MommyDaze

tv_vt1809 said:


> sorry for being such a twilly noob haha but what’s CW?


Color Way


----------



## catin

tv_vt1809 said:


> oh wow thanks you’re so knowledgeable! I really like the green on these too, they are so summery and pretty but wasn’t entirely sure whether they fit the colour of the bag. The SA also brought out some orange-red tone twillies for me to choose but I thought a contrast might be nicer than selecting colours too similar to the bag.


I've learned a lot reading this forum but am still a huge newbie.  The green goes wonderful with the color of the bag; trust your instincts!!


----------



## catin

MommyDaze said:


> Color Way


Oh right that is it - I was racking my brain.


----------



## luxi_max

San2222 said:


> What color is this? It’s gorgeous!



Thanks! It is anemone!


----------



## nicole0612

Luccibag said:


> My etrusque boxcalf plume 20 (mini plume) out to lunch
> View attachment 4028989



You look so stylish! I love your little plume. Can you wear a 20 on your shoulder, or is it strictly hand or forearm carry?


----------



## Julide

Luccibag said:


> My etrusque boxcalf plume 20 (mini plume) out to lunch
> View attachment 4028989


LeI have always dreamed a plume 32 in box estrusque. You are so lucky to have this one!!


----------



## hannahsophia

Luccibag said:


> My etrusque boxcalf plume 20 (mini plume) out to lunch
> View attachment 4028989



Very chic!


----------



## DreamingPink

Luccibag said:


> My etrusque boxcalf plume 20 (mini plume) out to lunch
> View attachment 4028989


Love your outfit and the plume, very stylish!


----------



## Luccibag

nicole0612 said:


> You look so stylish! I love your little plume. Can you wear a 20 on your shoulder, or is it strictly hand or forearm carry?



Thank you so much! And no it cannot be carried on the shoulder. It’s hand carry or comfortable arm carry


----------



## Luccibag

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this outfit. So simple and chic - and very Scandinavian looking!





catin said:


> I love the plume! You and the plume look great.





Senbei said:


> You look like something out of a magazine ad! Love it.





Julide said:


> LeI have always dreamed a plume 32 in box estrusque. You are so lucky to have this one!!





hannahsophia said:


> Very chic!





MiniNavy said:


> Love your outfit and the plume, very stylish!



Thank you all for your kind words [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## aube

BalLVLover said:


> Love this bag....I bought mine about 8years who and love it. You hardly ever see one. Love the color of yours.


Thanks! Yes.. of all the available design.. I like this pattern the most!


----------



## nicole0612

Luccibag said:


> Thank you so much! And no it cannot be carried on the shoulder. It’s hand carry or comfortable arm carry



Thank you so much. I knew that the new mini plume with the strap had a small handle drop but wasn’t sure about the original version.


----------



## Emerson

This looks like it’s straight out of a Vogue magazine. Amazing! 





Luccibag said:


> My etrusque boxcalf plume 20 (mini plume) out to lunch
> View attachment 4028989


----------



## Ang-Lin

tv_vt1809 said:


> In Starbucks with my B ❤️ do you guys think these twillies go with the bag at all?


Stunning. Cuivre?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Zeremine

One of my least favorite things about the medical field is flipping from day shifts to nights :/


----------



## Zeremine

my life might be out of control but my scarf game is on point :3


----------



## 27leborse

nicole0612 said:


> You look so stylish! I love your little plume. Can you wear a 20 on your shoulder, or is it strictly hand or forearm carry?


I have a petit frame and am able to carry my plume 20 on my shoulder, but only in warmer weather when not all bundled up.


----------



## meowlett

Goldie B in the office today.


----------



## Tonimichelle

tv_vt1809 said:


> In Starbucks with my B ❤️ do you guys think these twillies go with the bag at all?


I think they look great together!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Weekend shopping companions.


----------



## nicole0612

27leborse said:


> I have a petit frame and am able to carry my plume 20 on my shoulder, but only in warmer weather when not all bundled up.



Thank you so much for the response! I also have a petite frame (I can *almost* fit a B25 on my shoulder) so we are probably similar. I would only want the option to carry it on my shoulder for short spurts when my hands are full etc. I have been very interested in a plume, especially the original style plume 20 lately.


----------



## nicole0612

Zeremine said:


> my life might be out of control but my scarf game is on point :3



Hi, what is the scarf name? The little stars are so charming!


----------



## Zeremine

J


nicole0612 said:


> Hi, what is the scarf name? The little stars are so charming!



It’s called Cosmos


----------



## nicole0612

Zeremine said:


> J
> 
> 
> It’s called Cosmos



Thank you! Before I saw your great mod pic I never knew there were little stars! This scarf is definitely one that transforms when worn


----------



## TeeCee77

Happy Monday [emoji162]


----------



## Luccibag

Emerson said:


> This looks like it’s straight out of a Vogue magazine. Amazing!



Wow! Ty so much ! [emoji173]️


----------



## DYH

need the birkin and pink shoes to get me thru Tuesday!


----------



## Prada Prince

Another work day with my Noir Paddock Charm and H Belt Kit...


----------



## Austintx

Heading out with etain B


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Austintx

Pinkybelle227 said:


> Weekend shopping companions.
> 
> View attachment 4030343



Perfect casual outfit!


----------



## TC1

Austintx said:


> Heading out with etain B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031399


Wow. that's a beauty!


----------



## meowlett

Austintx said:


> Heading out with etain B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031399


We almost match today.  Also got my Etain B out.  But in GHW.


----------



## cafecreme15

Austintx said:


> Heading out with etain B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031399


I love this dress! It looks vintage inspired...may I ask who makes it?


----------



## TeeCee77

Got the Tuesday blues at work today [emoji170]


----------



## Austintx

TC1 said:


> Wow. that's a beauty!


Thanks so much!


meowlett said:


> We almost match today.  Also got my Etain B out.  But in GHW.
> Gorgeous with GHW!
> View attachment 4031438





cafecreme15 said:


> I love this dress! It looks vintage inspired...may I ask who makes it?


Thanks!  It’s from Boden, super comfy


----------



## Austintx

meowlett said:


> We almost match today.  Also got my Etain B out.  But in GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4031438



Not very good at the multi-quote!  Meant to say this looks gorgeous with GHW


----------



## msPing

My first H baby, black B30 in PHW.
Decided to take her out of the box; finally.


----------



## Austintx

TeeCee77 said:


> Got the Tuesday blues at work today [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031519



Love the bag with these twillies and the scarf


----------



## TeeCee77

Austintx said:


> Love the bag with these twillies and the scarf



Thank you!


----------



## DYH

Blue wednesday (can friday come earlier?! )


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought my Bleu Zanzibar TPM out to dinner tonight.


----------



## renet

Medical appointment and Ms. BBN came with me. [emoji7]
Have a great mid-weekday! [emoji6][emoji253]

Brunching at Starbucks.


----------



## Kkho

Zeremine said:


> One of my least favorite things about the medical field is flipping from day shifts to nights :/



Totally agree. I’m just glad I’m no longer doing that. Enjoy your lovely bag.


----------



## meowlett

It is Red B's turn today.  Yes, I have been pigging out on cookies.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Once again we wait during DS’s lesson...


----------



## Cookiefiend

meowlett said:


> It is Red B's turn today.  Yes, I have been pigging out on cookies.
> View attachment 4032409


Nuthin' wrong with that - cookies and Red B's go together! 
(tho I think any color H goes with cookies - just sayin' )


----------



## Keekeee

aube said:


> Since my local supermarket gives 10 cents discount for Bring Your Own Bag for every purchase, I convinced myself to get this $1K Hermès Silky Pop foldable shopping tote considering that after my 10,000th visit (that's roughly 30 years) it will pay for itself
> 
> Silky Pop Tote from Hermes, Sunglasses from Ermenegildo Zegna



I love your logic! [emoji23] And nice Silky Pop Tote..!!


----------



## aube

Keekeee said:


> I love your logic! [emoji23] And nice Silky Pop Tote..!!


Thanks Dear


----------



## DYH

I would call it blue Thursday, but truth is,
I was too lazy to change bags for work on a daily basis  

@questforbirkin - b25!!


----------



## ladysarah

Spring coat with KP.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

DYH said:


> Blue wednesday (can friday come earlier?! )
> 
> View attachment 4031853


Is your B cobalt ? I love the color !


----------



## periogirl28

Today at the bank...


----------



## azukitea

Lindy 30 
H scarf 
#perfectmatch


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Once again we wait during DS’s lesson...
> 
> View attachment 4032626


That shawl! I die.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Edited!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> Drag 2 at the office next to a bottle of homemade wine gifted to us by a client... I think the Drag and I might be a little afraid of it. It looks like a science project gone wrong. [emoji6]



Darn it! Here’s the picture!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.


----------



## azukitea

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.


suits you well


----------



## Dextersmom

azukitea said:


> suits you well


Thank you, azukitea.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## toiletduck

Last nights outfit! H&M top, Celine trousers, Louboutin sandals and K25 Toffee with GHW!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DYH

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Is your B cobalt ? I love the color !


It is b cobalt! Good eye!!


----------



## DYH

Off to the airport..


----------



## Austintx

toiletduck said:


> View attachment 4035075
> 
> 
> Last nights outfit! H&M top, Celine trousers, Louboutin sandals and K25 Toffee with GHW!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love this whole look


----------



## doloresmia

toiletduck said:


> View attachment 4035075
> 
> 
> Last nights outfit! H&M top, Celine trousers, Louboutin sandals and K25 Toffee with GHW!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wide legged pants get me every time... you look great!


----------



## meowlett

On my way to be with my Kelly Pochette in BE!


----------



## undecided45

New bolide 27 out for her first day trip! Sushi lunch.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with Mr Birkin 40...


----------



## ivy1026

Me time


----------



## nicole0612

Flamboyant Web scarf in CW6 and Indigo/BJ Kelly, with a bonus photo as I attempted a new knot for 90cm silk.
Many thanks to the friends involved!
@klynnanne @Karenaellen @Wen


----------



## toiletduck

doloresmia said:


> Wide legged pants get me every time... you look great!


Thank you darling! Gotta love a good pair of trousers!


----------



## toiletduck

Austintx said:


> Love this whole look


Thanks dear!


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> On my way to be with my Kelly Pochette in BE!
> View attachment 4035492


Can’t wait for the reveal!


----------



## ladysarah

That horrible moment when you realise your twilly matches the upholstery....


----------



## undecided45

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with Mr Birkin 40...
> 
> View attachment 4035680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035683



Love the paddock charm with your B!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ipodgirl

My new twilly!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Can’t wait for the reveal!


Target acquired.  Will do a reveal when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## MommyDaze

Any day is a good day for ice cream


----------



## hannahsophia

MommyDaze said:


> Any day is a good day for ice cream
> View attachment 4036800



Beautiful! What are the specs? Is that swift? 35?


----------



## MommyDaze

hannahsophia said:


> Beautiful! What are the specs? Is that swift? 35?


Thanks! Yes, Gulliver (pre-Swift) 35/37.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

toiletduck said:


> View attachment 4035075
> 
> 
> Last nights outfit! H&M top, Celine trousers, Louboutin sandals and K25 Toffee with GHW!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very chic [emoji108]


----------



## Julide

MommyDaze said:


> Any day is a good day for ice cream
> View attachment 4036800


Love your bag! Black with GHW is so stunning! The name of the ice cream placetoo funny!


----------



## MommyDaze

Thanks. It’s a play on the word “dough” because they also sell various flavors of cookie dough that you can buy by the scoop to eat alone or add to your ice cream. I don’t do dough but my kids love cookie dough ice cream so I obliged. 


Julide said:


> Love your bag! Black with GHW is so stunning! The name of the ice cream placetoo funny!


----------



## cocomlle

ipodgirl said:


> My new twilly!
> 
> View attachment 4036521



Love!  Told myself that I could only get one Cartes twilly and had to choose between this cw and the gris perle/rose one, which is the one I chose. But I'm weak and just ordered this into the store. So, will be twins w/ you soon! 

Also, love your J'ADIOR shoes! So cute!


----------



## toiletduck

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Very chic [emoji108]


Thank you! xx


----------



## Tonimichelle

Heading out to the post office.


----------



## Tonimichelle

And finally got to use my new cat shaped bag hook when we stopped for lunch.  Not the clearest photo (taken very quickly as I am aware I look odd taking photos of my bag!)


----------



## okiern1981

Out with the Lady.


----------



## chanelious

My rosey in action [emoji1]


----------



## momasaurus

chanelious said:


> View attachment 4037280
> View attachment 4037281
> 
> 
> My rosey in action [emoji1]


I never realized how cute the GP is with twilly handles. This is lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

chanelious said:


> View attachment 4037280
> View attachment 4037281
> 
> 
> My rosey in action [emoji1]



Love!! Is this the 30?


----------



## chanelious

momasaurus said:


> I never realized how cute the GP is with twilly handles. This is lovely!



Thank you[emoji1] yes the twillies does dress up the bag [emoji1]


----------



## chanelious

cafecreme15 said:


> Love!! Is this the 30?



Yes, this is 30[emoji1]


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Miss K incognito while having drinks!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


----------



## momasaurus

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


Great color and I *adore* your kimono/jacket!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4037271
> 
> Heading out to the post office.


Is that a B35 ?  so practical and gorgeous.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BBC said:


> Once again we wait during DS’s lesson...
> 
> View attachment 4032626


perfect pairing.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Austintx said:


> Heading out with etain B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031399


Love everything and your dress is pretty !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

In action with my darling @BBC at the boutique


----------



## Dextersmom

momasaurus said:


> Great color and I *adore* your kimono/jacket!!


Thank you, momasaurus.  I have a section of my closet dedicated to these Johnny Was kimono's.  They are a staple for me.


----------



## hannahsophia

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.



Love this look!


----------



## momasaurus

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, momasaurus.  I have a section of my closet dedicated to these Johnny Was kimono's.  They are a staple for me.


Oooh, thank you. Just checked out the website. Cute stuff!


----------



## Dextersmom

momasaurus said:


> Oooh, thank you. Just checked out the website. Cute stuff!


My pleasure.  I do like the actual boutique, though I have purchased most of mine online at Neiman Marcus.  They are sized generously.  I buy XS. 


hannahsophia said:


> Love this look!


Thank you.


----------



## periogirl28

chanelious said:


> View attachment 4037280
> View attachment 4037281
> 
> 
> My rosey in action [emoji1]


Good grief I know that Vietnamese place! Delicious! And a really pretty Azalee.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

DYH said:


> It is b cobalt! Good eye!!


Cobalt is one of my Holy Grails ...simply beautiful !


----------



## Tonimichelle

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is that a B35 ?  so practical and gorgeous.


Thank you, yes it’s B35


----------



## shopafoodie

My ootd with my mini Kelly ii


----------



## chanelious

periogirl28 said:


> Good grief I know that Vietnamese place! Delicious! And a really pretty Azalee.



Yes! The food is [emoji106]!


----------



## momasaurus

Dextersmom said:


> My pleasure.  I do like the actual boutique, though I have purchased most of mine online at Neiman Marcus.  They are sized generously.  I buy XS.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh, that's good to know. I am actually a medium most places (5'6", US size 10). So I should order M? SORRY OFF TOPIC! I will stop now.


----------



## Dextersmom

momasaurus said:


> Oh, that's good to know. I am actually a medium most places (5'6", US size 10). So I should order M? SORRY OFF TOPIC! I will stop now.


You could probably do a S or M, depending on how roomy you would like it.  I am 5'8, US size 6 or 8, depending on the brand/style.


----------



## Tonimichelle

shopafoodie said:


> My ootd with my mini Kelly ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038021


That Kelly is so cute!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

shopafoodie said:


> My ootd with my mini Kelly ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038021


This mini Kelly is just cute !!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Dextersmom said:


> My pleasure.  I do like the actual boutique, though I have purchased most of mine online at Neiman Marcus.  They are sized generously.  I buy XS.
> 
> Thank you.



Loving this stuff, too!


----------



## Dextersmom

BBC said:


> Loving this stuff, too!


Thank you, BBC.


----------



## Notorious Pink

shopafoodie said:


> My ootd with my mini Kelly ii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038021



Love this!!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Meowwu

Using so kelly for the first time after it got back from Paris cleaning for almost 6 months. Hermes belt. 

So kelly is on my “keep or ditch” list right now.


----------



## bobkat1991

Today
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jkhuu623

This past weekend!!


----------



## Gnuj

jkhuu623 said:


> This past weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4040205



Great shot! Love the shoes and the bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro




----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4040281


I love this!!!


----------



## toiletduck

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4040281


Such a cool pic! Love the twilly... what colour is the K?


----------



## toiletduck

Last night with the one and only Kelly cut I own but it’s in my favourite blue: BE!


----------



## okiern1981

Today’s companion.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039574
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using PurseForum mobile app


Lovely photo of you


----------



## momasaurus

Meowwu said:


> Using so kelly for the first time after it got back from Paris cleaning for almost 6 months. Hermes belt.
> 
> So kelly is on my “keep or ditch” list right now.
> 
> View attachment 4039572


great color!


----------



## Meowwu

momasaurus said:


> great color!


Thank you


----------



## mcpro

weibandy said:


> I love this!!!



thank you dear 



toiletduck said:


> Such a cool pic! Love the twilly... what colour is the K?



 color is Terre Battue


----------



## acrowcounted

jkhuu623 said:


> This past weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4040205


Gris Asphalt?


----------



## meowlett

Evie Sellier at work today.


----------



## cafecreme15

okiern1981 said:


> Today’s companion.


I just LOVE this contrast stitching!


----------



## bobkat1991

Tonimichelle said:


> Lovely photo of you


Thank you, Tonimichelle!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039574
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using PurseForum mobile app


Pretty everything !


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4040927
> 
> Evie Sellier at work today.


i LOVE that strap! oh where's my money tree....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chanelious said:


> View attachment 4037280
> View attachment 4037281
> 
> 
> My rosey in action [emoji1]


Is that Rose Azalea ?  So pretty.


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> i LOVE that strap! oh where's my money tree....


This strap is not that expensive.
I had to pass on a Passage Cloute as I don't have a black K in PHW.  That one is a stunner and so was the price.


----------



## LadyD21

Gnuj said:


> Great shot! Love the shoes and the bag.



Indeed, I love your blue shoes!! Love the bag too but those shoes!


----------



## LadyD21

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4040281


Wow! awesome!!


----------



## mcpro

LadyD21 said:


> Wow! awesome!!


----------



## Gnuj

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4040281


Love how the twilly ties in with the display.


----------



## mcpro

Gnuj said:


> Love how the twilly ties in with the display.



that's why I have to take a picture...
thank you


----------



## bobkat1991

chkpfbeliever said:


> Pretty everything !


What a nice thing to say, chkpfbeliever!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jkhuu623 said:


> This past weekend!!
> 
> View attachment 4040205


I love this pic! The floor pattern is reflecting on the H and it looks amazing!!!


----------



## joleenzy

With my B30 at an ivent in zurich [emoji521]





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Notorious Pink

In action today....a rare sighting of me wearing pants. I hate pants. These aren’t too bad. Pants worn because the dry cleaner failed to return my favorite day dress and I actually had to wear something else to go get it. It wasn’t ready, dry cleaner sent me next door to the new luxury consignment shop. Met an OG ebayer/inactive TPFer. Bought two more dresses.

That’s it for these pants ‘til next year.


----------



## nicole0612

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4040927
> 
> Evie Sellier at work today.



Favorite Evie, Favorite strap!
Love it.
I need this tressage strap in my life!


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> In action today....a rare sighting of me wearing pants. I hate pants. These aren’t too bad. Pants worn because the dry cleaner failed to return my favorite day dress and I actually had to wear something else to go get it. It wasn’t ready, dry cleaner sent me next door to the new luxury consignment shop. Met an OG ebayer/inactive TPFer. Bought two more dresses.
> 
> That’s it for these pants ‘til next year.
> 
> View attachment 4042167



Nice RG pave VA!


----------



## Julide

BBC said:


> In action today....a rare sighting of me wearing pants. I hate pants. These aren’t too bad. Pants worn because the dry cleaner failed to return my favorite day dress and I actually had to wear something else to go get it. It wasn’t ready, dry cleaner sent me next door to the new luxury consignment shop. Met an OG ebayer/inactive TPFer. Bought two more dresses.
> 
> That’s it for these pants ‘til next year.
> 
> View attachment 4042167



You crack me up. I hope you now have an emergency day dress for when dry cleaners fail to produce favorite dress on time!!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> In action today....a rare sighting of me wearing pants. I hate pants. These aren’t too bad. Pants worn because the dry cleaner failed to return my favorite day dress and I actually had to wear something else to go get it. It wasn’t ready, dry cleaner sent me next door to the new luxury consignment shop. Met an OG ebayer/inactive TPFer. Bought two more dresses.
> 
> That’s it for these pants ‘til next year.
> 
> View attachment 4042167


You look great!! You should wear pants more often!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lulalula

Took my cat to the park but she didn't like it very much lol


----------



## cafecreme15

lulalula said:


> Took my cat to the park but she didn't like it very much lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042516
> View attachment 4042517


This is too funny!


----------



## riquita

Sharing my one and only H bag and Clic. I love this forum and seeing everyone's H items. It's all so beautiful! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cavalla

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4037273
> 
> And finally got to use my new cat shaped bag hook when we stopped for lunch.  Not the clearest photo (taken very quickly as I am aware I look odd taking photos of my bag!)



Hey! Is the hook from Alessi? We're hook twins!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl




----------



## Tonimichelle

cavalla said:


> Hey! Is the hook from Alessi? We're hook twins!


It is!


----------



## Pessie

Victoria


----------



## Ang-Lin

Bordeaux Les Cles and rodeo PM! GT is such a chameleon color that this combination works, to my surprise!


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Victoria



Gosh, this is lush


----------



## Pessie

Livia1 said:


> Gosh, this is lush


Thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Nice RG pave VA!



Hey, great eye, Nicole!!! [emoji1360][emoji8]



Julide said:


> You crack me up. I hope you now have an emergency day dress for when dry cleaners fail to produce favorite dress on time!!



Hahaha. I do have a few alternates, but when you have the one thing you want to wear in your head, nothing else looks right. Fortunately one of the two dresses I bought is a fabulous Roberto Cavalli that will do day-to-night perfectly [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



cafecreme15 said:


> You look great!! You should wear pants more often!



Thank you, cafe! [emoji8][emoji254] Pants make my legs feel big. The only time my thighs don’t touch is when I weigh under 101lbs. [emoji51] That’s not going to happen again anytime soon! I used to feel really badly about it until other TPFers told me it’s a physiology thing and has to do with your build and your hips.


----------



## meowlett

Went shopping with the Picotin 26 today.


----------



## Luv n bags

lulalula said:


> Took my cat to the park but she didn't like it very much lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042516
> View attachment 4042517



Love the color of your purse.  And your cat is so well behaved!


----------



## Keekeee

queenlene said:


> With my B30 at an ivent in zurich [emoji521]
> 
> View attachment 4042165
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Gorgeous..!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

One more action shot for the day - Gris Asphalte (C18) vs Gris Tourterelle (K32)?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jkhuu623

acrowcounted said:


> Gris Asphalt?



Yes!!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Took my K25 on its maiden voyage tonight!  Love how this color looks against black but I’m sure I’ll have a lot of more summery pieces to go with her too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043691


Super gorgeous dear you are rocking it!!!


----------



## cutetoby

Went shopping with my fur baby today~~~


----------



## cafecreme15

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 4042586



Omg what a drool worthy stack!


----------



## toiletduck

Out at the stables with my kids yesterday, wear my maxi Brazilian twilly. I haven’t used it in years!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Sunday coffee run.


----------



## howardu09

HAC 45 at the beach.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Hey, great eye, Nicole!!! [emoji1360][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha. I do have a few alternates, but when you have the one thing you want to wear in your head, nothing else looks right. Fortunately one of the two dresses I bought is a fabulous Roberto Cavalli that will do day-to-night perfectly [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, cafe! [emoji8][emoji254] Pants make my legs feel big. The only time my thighs don’t touch is when I weigh under 101lbs. [emoji51] That’s not going to happen again anytime soon! I used to feel really badly about it until other TPFers told me it’s a physiology thing and has to do with your build and your hips.



Absolutely, don't let the myth of the thigh gap get you down! You look fantastic!


----------



## sheanabelle

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 4043791
> 
> 
> Went shopping with my fur baby today~~~


Dream bag!!!!!!!! Love it.


----------



## Gigllee

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 4043791
> 
> 
> Went shopping with my fur baby today~~~


I love how that bag sits relative to your frame. Would you mind dying if gays a 30 or 35? Thank you


----------



## Monique1004

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4044420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday coffee run.



Sooooo cute! Match match~


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Breaking in my quicker sneakers! Leo is unamused and wondering, “Are we done shopping yet?”


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4044657
> 
> Breaking in my quicker sneakers! Leo is unamused and wondering, “Are we done shopping yet?”



Nice outfit [emoji173]️. Are the shoes comfy?


----------



## Gigllee

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 4043791
> 
> 
> Went shopping with my fur baby today~~~


Darn autocorrect. Geez! Not an  iPhone fan

Let me rephrase more coherently- I love how that bag sits relative to your frame. Would you mind saying if it’s a 30 or 35? Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Nice outfit [emoji173]️. Are the shoes comfy?


They’re super comfy! A bit pricey for sneakers that will inevitably get dirty, but I think it’s worth it.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4044657
> 
> Breaking in my quicker sneakers! Leo is unamused and wondering, “Are we done shopping yet?”



Love this pic!!  Leo is adorable!


----------



## meowlett

Having fun with my C24.


----------



## riquita

toiletduck said:


> Out at the stables with my kids yesterday, wear my maxi Brazilian twilly. I haven’t used it in years!!


I love how you wear it! Such a beautiful pop of color!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4044657
> 
> Breaking in my quicker sneakers! Leo is unamused and wondering, “Are we done shopping yet?”



Omg sdorable!!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

meowlett said:


> Having fun with my C24.
> View attachment 4044728
> View attachment 4044730


Looks like fun indeed!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Love this pic!!  Leo is adorable!





BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Omg sdorable!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## meowlett

LovingTheOrange said:


> Looks like fun indeed!


Yes, and it was the first time I took it out.  Thank you.


----------



## toiletduck

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4044657
> 
> Breaking in my quicker sneakers! Leo is unamused and wondering, “Are we done shopping yet?”


So adorable! The bag and the pup!


----------



## DYH

Sat night w KC.. DH making fun of me bc i was doing a bag selfie (and he’s carrying my day bag)


----------



## DYH

And... Monday w k25


----------



## pureplatinum

On a casual stroll with a vintage Kelly 32 black box sellier.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Toronto Carre

toiletduck said:


> Out at the stables with my kids yesterday, wear my maxi Brazilian twilly. I haven’t used it in years!!



Thanks for the inspiration! I also have a maxi twilly I have not worn in years, but am going to pull it out to pair with summer dresses as the weather gets warmer. Will post a pic when it happens.


----------



## Toronto Carre

meowlett said:


> Went shopping with the Picotin 26 today.
> View attachment 4043369


I love your Pico with GHW.


----------



## toiletduck

riquita said:


> I love how you wear it! Such a beautiful pop of color!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you! I don't wear it as often as I should but it is a great accessory!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## toiletduck

Toronto Carre said:


> Thanks for the inspiration! I also have a maxi twilly I have not worn in years, but am going to pull it out to pair with summer dresses as the weather gets warmer. Will post a pic when it happens.


Looking forward to seeing your styling pics!


----------



## toiletduck

DYH said:


> And... Monday w k25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044996


Your mirror and space in general looks so cool! Love your K25


----------



## toiletduck

DYH said:


> Sat night w KC.. DH making fun of me bc i was doing a bag selfie (and he’s carrying my day bag)
> 
> View attachment 4044988


LOL this is so cute


----------



## DYH

toiletduck said:


> LOL this is so cute





toiletduck said:


> Your mirror and space in general looks so cool! Love your K25





toiletduck said:


> LOL this is so cute



Thanks!!


----------



## cafecreme15

13mm belt with rose gold mors buckle in rouge grenat and clic H bracelet


----------



## sydgirl

DYH said:


> And... Monday w k25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044996


Love! Can i ask where the shoes are from? TIA [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DYH

sydgirl said:


> Love! Can i ask where the shoes are from? TIA [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



 thank you. They are from Monse. They are still on Moda Operandi!  (and net-a-porter has the black version)  Will prob be on sale by end May!


----------



## Luv n bags

Love my Evelyne and wearing the same color CDC in croc.


----------



## sydgirl

DYH said:


> thank you. They are from Monse. They are still on Moda Operandi!  (and net-a-porter has the black version)  Will prob be on sale by end May!


Thank you!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonette

Hey loves! Been busy moving to my new place but here are a few pics from lunch today with my gf! x


----------



## juzluvpink

Just completed another quarter of reporting madness. And I also successfully stayed in H ban island and re-homed 2 H bags as well. Downsizing gradually to keep just the keepers and Ms Etain is definitely one of those.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## azukitea

Quick breakfast this morning for some Tuesday motivation


----------



## Gigllee

dragonette said:


> Hey loves! Been busy moving to my new place but here are a few pics from lunch today with my gf! x
> 
> View attachment 4046223
> 
> View attachment 4046224



Lovely and chic as always


----------



## cafecreme15

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4046271
> 
> 
> 
> Quick breakfast this morning for some Tuesday motivation



Great photo, and I love pasteis de nata!! Are you in Portugal?


----------



## meowlett

dragonette said:


> Hey loves! Been busy moving to my new place but here are a few pics from lunch today with my gf! x
> 
> View attachment 4046223
> 
> View attachment 4046224



Good to see you back!  You look good!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## okiern1981

Oh Hi!  I’m just sitting here, minding my own business.  Why, thank you, I know I’m gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

okiern1981 said:


> Oh Hi!  I’m just sitting here, minding my own business.  Why, thank you, I know I’m gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046564


:giggles:


----------



## Ang-Lin

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4046225
> 
> Just completed another quarter of reporting madness. And I also successfully stayed in H ban island and re-homed 2 H bags as well. Downsizing gradually to keep just the keepers and Ms Etain is definitely one of those.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


That one's definitely a keeper! Congrats on surviving yet another quarterly reporting madness. Mine is coming up to a close in 2days!


----------



## Gigllee

Ang-Lin said:


> That one's definitely a keeper! Congrats on surviving yet another quarterly reporting madness. Mine is coming up to a close in 2days!


Good to know my Hermes friends here have similar professional overlays as Myself. I’m digging myself out of quarter close financial reporting as well. Lol...


----------



## Ang-Lin

Gigllee said:


> Good to know my Hermes friends here have similar professional overlays as Myself. I’m digging myself out of quarter close financial reporting as well. Lol...


Hope all of us inc @juzluvpink have planned a visit to the respective local H stores as a reward for surviving this!


----------



## Hobbiezm

meowmeow94 said:


> Got my nails done today



That’s not a manicure- that’s a piece of art!! Lovely !!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## theclassic

DYH said:


> And... Monday w k25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044996



Can I please get details on your pretty shoes?!? LOVE


----------



## Notorious Pink

theclassic said:


> Can I please get details on your pretty shoes?!? LOVE



+1 [emoji173]️


----------



## cocomlle

dragonette said:


> Hey loves! Been busy moving to my new place but here are a few pics from lunch today with my gf! x
> 
> View attachment 4046223
> 
> View attachment 4046224



So happy to see a post from you!  Great pics as always!


----------



## juzluvpink

Ang-Lin said:


> That one's definitely a keeper! Congrats on surviving yet another quarterly reporting madness. Mine is coming up to a close in 2days!





Gigllee said:


> Good to know my Hermes friends here have similar professional overlays as Myself. I’m digging myself out of quarter close financial reporting as well. Lol...





Ang-Lin said:


> Hope all of us inc @juzluvpink have planned a visit to the respective local H stores as a reward for surviving this!



Did some de-stress the H-way buy acquiring some bracelets, belt and scarves while I stay in H bag ban. I will be out of my 6-mth quota limit soon and I hope to be rewarded with a Gold GHW B30 *pray to H fairies*

All the best to your respective financial reporting!


----------



## DYH

I am new at these quoting thing. hope i am doing it correctly!

The shoes are from Monse  They are on Moda Operandi and I think net-a-porter has the black version




theclassic said:


> Can I please get details on your pretty shoes?!? LOVE





BBC said:


> +1 [emoji173]️


----------



## cutetoby

Gigllee said:


> I love how that bag sits relative to your frame. Would you mind dying if gays a 30 or 35? Thank you



Thank you!  It’s a 30.


----------



## H Ever After

Took my B25 barenia baby out on her maiden voyage this past weekend! I’m also wearing the very first piece that started it all - my H Apple watch with barenia double tour band. Such a slippery slope!!


----------



## dragonette

cocomlle said:


> So happy to see a post from you!  Great pics as always!





meowlett said:


> Good to see you back!  You look good!





Gigllee said:


> Lovely and chic as always



Thank you dears! I miss posting! [emoji813]️


----------



## TeeCee77

lilmizviv said:


> Took my B25 barenia baby out on her maiden voyage this past weekend! I’m also wearing the very first piece that started it all - my H Apple watch with barenia double tour band. Such a slippery slope!!
> 
> View attachment 4047234



I LOVE your twillies!! I need these!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

DYH said:


> And... Monday w k25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044996



Love the outfit [emoji173]️


----------



## theclassic

DYH said:


> I am new at these quoting thing. hope i am doing it correctly!
> 
> The shoes are from Monse  They are on Moda Operandi and I think net-a-porter has the black version


Thank you so much! I will check them out. So cute!


----------



## cocomlle

lilmizviv said:


> Took my B25 barenia baby out on her maiden voyage this past weekend! I’m also wearing the very first piece that started it all - my H Apple watch with barenia double tour band. Such a slippery slope!!
> 
> View attachment 4047234


 
This is everything to me!


----------



## Ev23

Grabbing a drink at Cha Cha Matcha


----------



## riquita

Ev23 said:


> Grabbing a drink at Cha Cha Matcha


Love both Bs...the Birkin and the book! [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious Pink

lilmizviv said:


> Took my B25 barenia baby out on her maiden voyage this past weekend! I’m also wearing the very first piece that started it all - my H Apple watch with barenia double tour band. Such a slippery slope!!
> 
> View attachment 4047234



Ooh, this is a real stunner!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

DYH said:


> I am new at these quoting thing. hope i am doing it correctly!
> 
> The shoes are from Monse  They are on Moda Operandi and I think net-a-porter has the black version



Thanks so much - these are sooooo cool!


----------



## Ev23

riquita said:


> Love both Bs...the Birkin and the book! [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Haha thank you! Yes the book is really good! I can’t wait to watch the movie


----------



## Ev23

My boyfriends Kelly cut in Noir and my Kelly pochette in Etoupe


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ev23 said:


> My boyfriends Kelly cut in Noir and my Kelly pochette in Etoupe



Oooh! Really nice!!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

howardu09 said:


> HAC 45 at the beach.
> View attachment 4044435




Oooh, which beach is that? It looks lovely!


----------



## Meowwu

Maron glacé bracelet and Chanel sling back.


----------



## juzluvpink

Packing light as I have a biz function to attend this evening. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD




----------



## elly_fong

Having lunch date with my Lindy today [emoji8] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xxDxx

Shopping at Chanel with my K32 in Rose Jaipur [emoji7] Such a chameleon color


----------



## H Ever After

TeeCee77 said:


> I LOVE your twillies!! I need these!



Thank you so much! Unfortunately I cannot remember the name of these... I will try to see if I can find the tag!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ev23 said:


> Grabbing a drink at Cha Cha Matcha


Rodeo is so cute !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4046271
> 
> 
> 
> Quick breakfast this morning for some Tuesday motivation


What a great breakfast !!


----------



## Gigllee

xxDxx said:


> Shopping at Chanel with my K32 in Rose Jaipur [emoji7] Such a chameleon color
> 
> View attachment 4048623


Lovely sellier and that color is so stunning. Curious about the leather. Could I ask if that’s epsom?


----------



## xxDxx

Gigllee said:


> Lovely sellier and that color is so stunning. Curious about the leather. Could I ask if that’s epsom?



Thank you  Yes it‘s epsom!


----------



## howardu09

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Oooh, which beach is that? It looks lovely!


It was..Missing it dearly. Playa del Carmen, MX


----------



## Meta

lilmizviv said:


> Thank you so much! Unfortunately I cannot remember the name of these... I will try to see if I can find the tag!


@TeeCee77 It's Covertures Nouvelle H063211S 08.


----------



## XCCX

My only H items


----------



## DYH

Thurs!! I am trying to get my furry kids to make an appearance but to no avail. So they are represented by the phone cover..


----------



## cafecreme15

Not an official Hermès item, but I’m wearing my Respoke espadrilles made of vintage H scarves! Also wearing a behapi double tour in rose azalee.


----------



## cap4life

xxDxx said:


> Shopping at Chanel with my K32 in Rose Jaipur [emoji7] Such a chameleon color
> 
> View attachment 4048623



Rose jaipur is such a mature pink. Looks great with PHW too!


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Not an official Hermès item, but I’m wearing my Respoke espadrilles made of vintage H scarves!
> View attachment 4049386


You look just darling.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> You look just darling.


Thank you!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Not an intuitive match....




...but perfect together with my fun dress.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DYH

cafecreme15 said:


> Not an official Hermès item, but I’m wearing my Respoke espadrilles made of vintage H scarves! Also wearing a behapi double tour in rose azalee.
> View attachment 4049386


I am loving the shoes!!!


----------



## MommyDaze

Balle de Golf at the Middle School’s Lion King production.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ev23 said:


> Grabbing a drink at Cha Cha Matcha


Hey I read that book! I'm on the 3rd and last book.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Addicted to bags said:


> Hey I read that book! I'm on the 3rd and last book.



Third book is awesome. Wish they would continue with a part 4.


----------



## Mosman

K25


----------



## peppers90

Today: silk, sweater, enamel, sandals & birkin.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Vhermes212

cafecreme15 said:


> Not an official Hermès item, but I’m wearing my Respoke espadrilles made of vintage H scarves! Also wearing a behapi double tour in rose azalee.
> View attachment 4049386



Hi. Who makes the adorable top?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Rhl2987

Friday date night after a long week!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Vhermes212 said:


> Hi. Who makes the adorable top?



It’s Velvet by Graham and Spencer! Got it from Bloomingdales.


----------



## Momo0

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> RP is surprisingly neutral with my wardrobe, loving her!  Anyone know any good darker color twillies that would go with it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050357



Love this pic [emoji7] Your K is amazing and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## katrinasnt

Hello Eveyone! 
I’m a TPF newbie. Literally just joined a few minutes ago [emoji85] 

Sharing today’s OOTD with one of my favorite Bs, Miss Malachite [emoji7] 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## misspink001

jtothelo said:


> Love the top and shoes! (And the Kelly, obv. )



I was just going to say how much I love your top. I’m a sucker for fluttery sleeves.


----------



## Ev23

Addicted to bags said:


> Hey I read that book! I'm on the 3rd and last book.


I’m still reading the book, I’m half way! Hehe now that the movie is coming out idk if I should keep reading lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ev23 said:


> I’m still reading the book, I’m half way! Hehe now that the movie is coming out idk if I should keep reading lol


I’m almost finished (last chapter I think) on the 3rd one. Books made me laugh. I have cousin in Tawain who lives a similar lifestyle of Nick’s mother and her girlfriends. She’s not a billionaire but she’s up there. Can’t wait for the movie too. The actress of that ABC show is in it and I can’t figure which character she would play.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pureplatinum

Saturday with K32 (and sundae cone on my mind )
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Zeremine

Quelle horreur


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Addicted to bags said:


> I’m almost finished (last chapter I think) on the 3rd one. Books made me laugh. I have cousin in Tawain who lives a similar lifestyle of Nick’s mother and her girlfriends. She’s not a billionaire but she’s up there. Can’t wait for the movie too. The actress of that ABC show is in it and I can’t figure which character she would play.



I believe she is playing Rachel. Trailer is already out [emoji87]


----------



## undecided45

Visiting the ocean today!


----------



## Gwapa30

Magnolia is the perfect Spring bag[emoji255][emoji253] Thank you for letting me share[emoji8]


----------



## Meowwu

New chains d’ancre ring, chaine d’ancre bracelet and earrings (not pictured).


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Momo0 said:


> Love this pic [emoji7] Your K is amazing and your daughter is adorable!



Thank you!  She didn’t want me to go out lol!


----------



## Addicted to bags

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I believe she is playing Rachel. Trailer is already out [emoji87]


Really? Picking her for that role makes sense. I couldn't imagine her playing Astrid or Kitty, etc... Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sorry for going off topic. Here's a semi action shot, lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

peppers90 said:


> Today: silk, sweater, enamel, sandals & birkin.
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4049942


Is that the 25?!? I saw my first B25 IRL today. I love the size!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4051468
> 
> Magnolia is the perfect Spring bag[emoji255][emoji253] Thank you for letting me share[emoji8]


indeed it is! love this shot.


----------



## peppers90

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that the 25?!? I saw my first B25 IRL today. I love the size!!



Yes it is, carries quite a bit!


----------



## papertiger

katrinasnt said:


> Hello Eveyone!
> I’m a TPF newbie. Literally just joined a few minutes ago [emoji85]
> 
> Sharing today’s OOTD with one of my favorite Bs, Miss Malachite [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4050522
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Welcome, you look great


----------



## pureplatinum

With Evelyne PM on another casual day out. Thanks again for letting me share


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Zeremine said:


> Quelle horreur


Not at all!! I  pics like this... they show you aren't afraid of using your bag and just going on with life.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ccbaggirl89

peppers90 said:


> Today: silk, sweater, enamel, sandals & birkin.
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4049942


You look really nice, I like everything, so well put together.


----------



## Gwapa30

Ang-Lin said:


> indeed it is! love this shot.



Thank you Ang-Lin[emoji8]


----------



## Zeremine

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Not at all!! I  pics like this... they show you aren't afraid of using your bag and just going on with life.



EXactly! This poor bag also got run over by my luggage on the conveyor belt. I did set it down upright under the seat in front of me, but then the turbulence during takeoff tipped it over...


----------



## cafecreme15

Meowwu said:


> New chains d’ancre ring, chaine d’ancre bracelet and earrings (not pictured).
> 
> View attachment 4051546
> View attachment 4051547



Is the chaine d’Ancre cuff? How do you like it? I’m considering getting the medium sized one!


----------



## Monique1004

I had a very pink day.


----------



## Meowwu

cafecreme15 said:


> Is the chaine d’Ancre cuff? How do you like it? I’m considering getting the medium sized one!


I love it! It’s so easy to wear and because it’s silver so it goes with everything!


----------



## luvlux64

My Clic Clac having some sushi  . Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## ivy1026

Passenger of the day


----------



## sparks1007

katrinasnt said:


> Hello Eveyone!
> I’m a TPF newbie. Literally just joined a few minutes ago [emoji85]
> 
> Sharing today’s OOTD with one of my favorite Bs, Miss Malachite [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4050522
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Welcome and lovely bag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Back from the gym with my Etain Toolbox 20. I love the name, it cracks me up.


----------



## ceriseluster

katrinasnt said:


> Hello Eveyone!
> I’m a TPF newbie. Literally just joined a few minutes ago [emoji85]
> 
> Sharing today’s OOTD with one of my favorite Bs, Miss Malachite [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4050522
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Welcome to TPF! I’m following you on IG btw  Looking forward to seeing more of your pics


----------



## aube

Casual Day Out with Etriviere tote in "Toile H" canvas & vache naturel leather. Love the adjustable belt of this bag! The flatcap is also in "Toile H" canvas .

Accessorized with "tête de cheval" (literally "horse head") charm in Hermes orange swift leather, plus a Hermes name tag. Although they look like Petit H, both charms are actually not for sale in Hermes boutiques but given away as door gift for boutique openings to VIP! .

ALL by #Hermes .


----------



## suziez

pureplatinum said:


> With Evelyne PM on another casual day out. Thanks again for letting me share


love this color....


----------



## peppers90

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You look really nice, I like everything, so well put together.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

aube said:


> Casual Day Out with Etriviere tote in "Toile H" canvas & vache naturel leather. Love the adjustable belt of this bag! The flatcap is also in "Toile H" canvas .
> 
> Accessorized with "tête de cheval" (literally "horse head") charm in Hermes orange swift leather, plus a Hermes name tag. Although they look like Petit H, both charms are actually not for sale in Hermes boutiques but given away as door gift for boutique openings to VIP! .
> 
> ALL by #Hermes .


I love those horse heads. You’re right they’re not for sale so it’s tough trying to collect them - I have 2 so far but not in the color that you have, which is amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

Date night companion!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Waiting...


----------



## Cookiefiend

Ang-Lin said:


> Date night companion!


Such a pretty color! Is this a 26? 
I've been eyeing the Lindy for a while…


----------



## Ang-Lin

Cookiefiend said:


> Such a pretty color! Is this a 26?
> I've been eyeing the Lindy for a while…


hi @Cookiefiend - thank you for the nice words! Yes, it's a 26. I tried the 30 and it's a tad big. Def try them on at the store if you haven't, and hope to see your reveal soon, esp if you've been eyeing them (I'm really good at enabling)! FYI the color is called Bleu Saint-Cyr.


----------



## ivy1026

Work companion


----------



## meowlett

The start of a long business trip.


----------



## odette57

ivy1026 said:


> Work companion


Lovely Halzan!
Off-topic:  Are your ferragamos comfy?  I have a couple of pair that I can never seem to break in.  They hurt my feet!  I still try to wear them because they're pretty.


----------



## ivy1026

odette57 said:


> Lovely Halzan!
> Off-topic:  Are your ferragamos comfy?  I have a couple of pair that I can never seem to break in.  They hurt my feet!  I still try to wear them because they're pretty.


 
Thanks dear

These Ferragamo shoes are comfy.  These are the one inch thick heel ones.  The calf leather ones do feel more comfy than these patent ones though.


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Date night companion!


Love it!!!!  Your pictures are always beautiful.  The bag looks larger than life in the picture.  I have to try out a 26 at some point.  I have a feeling that I need at least a 30 because of all of my STuff.


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Date night companion!



Lovely coordination! That twilly is quite versatile! I might have to get that one too!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> hi @Cookiefiend - thank you for the nice words! Yes, it's a 26. I tried the 30 and it's a tad big. Def try them on at the store if you haven't, and hope to see your reveal soon, esp if you've been eyeing them (*I'm really good at enabling*)! FYI the color is called Bleu Saint-Cyr.



@Cookiefiend - I can definitely attest to @Ang-Lin's enabling!  Hope to see a Lindy post from you soon!


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> The start of a long business trip.
> View attachment 4052994



At least you have a nice travel companion!


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Love it!!!!  Your pictures are always beautiful.  The bag looks larger than life in the picture.  I have to try out a 26 at some point.  I have a feeling that I need at least a 30 because of all of my STuff.


Haha thanks! My mom has a 30 for years before I got mine so I got to try it on a few times before deciding to go smaller. That said, I can go without a lot of things and only bring my car key fob, calvi card case and phone so even with a 26 those things will go all over the place inside the bag (sans bag insert).... def try it out and let me know how it goes!


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> The start of a long business trip.
> View attachment 4052994


Ditto what @cocomlle said - the travel bag is on point . Safe travels!


----------



## Ang-Lin

cocomlle said:


> Lovely coordination! That twilly is quite versatile! I might have to get that one too!


May I present another enabling pic.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> May I present another enabling pic.



 Eye candy heaven!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> May I present another enabling pic.


Ha ha ha.  I see that your Hermes Horsepower has increased.


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Ditto what @cocomlle said - the travel bag is on point . Safe travels!


The Evie Sellier is a very nice traveling bag.  It is inconspicuous for even seedy locations.  And it survived sideway snow in NYC with me in March.


----------



## azukitea

BBC said:


> Waiting...
> 
> View attachment 4052960


lovely bag


----------



## azukitea

ivy1026 said:


> Work companion


love this combo


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Ha ha ha.  I see that your Hermes Horsepower has increased.


Was it you or someone else that said the rodeos are a slippery slope within a H slippery slope?


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Was it you or someone else that said the rodeos are a slippery slope within a H slippery slope?


Yes, it was me.  It looks like my SA has put me on Rodeo Ban Island since I acquired the KP and other stash.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

ivy1026 said:


> Passenger of the day



Love!  The rodeo colors are perfect!


----------



## ivy1026

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Love!  The rodeo colors are perfect!


Thx dear


----------



## ivy1026

azukitea said:


> love this combo


Thx dear


----------



## ehy12

Kelly 20cm in bordeaux and Dior shoes.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ivy1026 said:


> Passenger of the day


The only veins that I like is on an H bag.  It shows character !!  Love yours.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Just a little horn pendant today !


----------



## ivy1026

chkpfbeliever said:


> The only veins that I like is on an H bag.  It shows character !!  Love yours.


Thanks and I agree with the veins


----------



## Notorious Pink

azukitea said:


> love this combo



Thank you! I’m trying to get used to it...you need to reach some kind of minimalist zen with this size (or cheat and put a few things in your pockets [emoji16]).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gigllee

Ang-Lin said:


> Date night companion!


I can't get over this beauty. Swoon!


----------



## renet

BBC said:


> Waiting...
> 
> View attachment 4052960



Lovely C! [emoji4][emoji7] I have an offer for this baby C18 Evercolor Blue Zanzibar PHW. Should I take it or wait for Black C18 in Epsom RGHW? My store does not seem to receive any C18 in RGHW (been waiting for a year+)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

ehy12 said:


> Kelly 20cm in bordeaux and Dior shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053245
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk



Do those shoes hurt your feet? I hear that they’re very comfy but they kill my feet for some reason [emoji17] I’m wondering if it’s just me.


----------



## Gigllee

renet said:


> Lovely C! [emoji4][emoji7] I have an offer for this baby C18 Evercolor Blue Zanzibar PHW. Should I take it or wait for Black C18 in Epsom RGHW? My store does not seem to receive any C18 in RGHW (been waiting for a year+)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be strong and wait. It's coming to you soon because these have been in circulation for a couple of months now. I may become an owner soon if and only if my love interest can fund it as an early birthday present to me  I'm weirdly frugal when it comes to the Constance price point.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ang-Lin said:


> May I present another enabling pic.


Love all the colors!! The bag, the twilly and the rodeo are all perfection!
May I ask what the name of your blue Kelly is?


----------



## Ang-Lin

Gigllee said:


> I can't get over this beauty. Swoon!


awww, thank you! ... it's an oldie but goodie


----------



## Ang-Lin

Addicted to bags said:


> Love all the colors!! The bag, the twilly and the rodeo are all perfection!
> May I ask what the name of your blue Kelly is?


Thank you! Did you mean the B? It's Bleu Zanzibar.  Was my biggest H accomplishment last year haha.  Def an interesting color cos I've seen it look more Bleu Izmir-ish sometimes, and Bleu Hydra-ish another time! HTH


----------



## periogirl28

renet said:


> Lovely C! [emoji4][emoji7] I have an offer for this baby C18 Evercolor Blue Zanzibar PHW. Should I take it or wait for Black C18 in Epsom RGHW? My store does not seem to receive any C18 in RGHW (been waiting for a year+)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it is your store, RGHW on Constances is just a little less common. Take the bag which overall suits you best.


----------



## riquita

Running a quick errand at my favorite mall. Wearing my H Constance belt, Evelyne PM, and Kelly Double Tour bracelet.  Thanks for letting me share! Have a great week!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ang-Lin said:


> Thank you! Did you mean the B? It's Bleu Zanzibar.  Was my biggest H accomplishment last year haha.  Def an interesting color cos I've seen it look more Bleu Izmir-ish sometimes, and Bleu Hydra-ish another time! HTH


Yes, I meant the B. Had a brain fart 
I have a blue hydra pico but I love your bleu zanzibar and the colors you chose to accessorize. You have a great eye!


----------



## aube

Ang-Lin said:


> I love those horse heads. You’re right they’re not for sale so it’s tough trying to collect them - I have 2 so far but not in the color that you have, which is amazing!


Yes..! I like it more than the flat 2-dimensional leather horse head or even Rodeo charm.. I think this horse head is more clever in design & looks more artistic & cuter!

It's tough to collect as they are rare and fetch astronomical price on eBay..!


----------



## ehy12

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Do those shoes hurt your feet? I hear that they’re very comfy but they kill my feet for some reason [emoji17] I’m wondering if it’s just me.


Actually they hurt my feet if I wear them too long or too much walking. Car rides and then sitting for lunch or dinner is great though!

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## renet

Gigllee said:


> Be strong and wait. It's coming to you soon because these have been in circulation for a couple of months now. I may become an owner soon if and only if my love interest can fund it as an early birthday present to me  I'm weirdly frugal when it comes to the Constance price point.





periogirl28 said:


> I don't think it is your store, RGHW on Constances is just a little less common. Take the bag which overall suits you best.



Thank you, Ladies!  Will sleep on it tonight. [emoji848]
Cheers! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious Pink

renet said:


> Lovely C! [emoji4][emoji7] I have an offer for this baby C18 Evercolor Blue Zanzibar PHW. Should I take it or wait for Black C18 in Epsom RGHW? My store does not seem to receive any C18 in RGHW (been waiting for a year+)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, that’s the same exact specs as this bag - C18 BZ PHW evercolor. For me it works because I already have a black B (for day) and a black Constance Wallet RGHW (for evening), and I have a lot of matching accessories for BZ because I also have a Blue Hydra B. I tend to wear a lot of neutrals and navy at least as often as black, so this coordinates while giving a bit of a pop. This is strictly my run-around-and-wait bag for DSs lessons, city days and professional work. He will carry anything else I need in his backpack. So you really need to decide what works for you per your wardrobe and lifestyle.


----------



## meowlett

Here is my inconspicuous outfit for my outing in Sao Paulo today.  The Clic 16 Wallet comes in handy.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

Bolide 27 in gris mouette in action
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimikaze

Spring has sprung! (First outing of B30 in Blue Azure)


----------



## LadyD21

aube said:


> Casual Day Out with Etriviere tote in "Toile H" canvas & vache naturel leather. Love the adjustable belt of this bag! The flatcap is also in "Toile H" canvas .
> 
> Accessorized with "tête de cheval" (literally "horse head") charm in Hermes orange swift leather, plus a Hermes name tag. Although they look like Petit H, both charms are actually not for sale in Hermes boutiques but given away as door gift for boutique openings to VIP! .
> 
> ALL by #Hermes .



That horse head is so pretty! I love the originally of it!


----------



## luvlux64

Waiting at the dental office  ... it’s the warmest day so far, I’m able to show some toes  ... Have a nice day H lovers


----------



## Notorious Pink

kimikaze said:


> Spring has sprung! (First outing of B30 in Blue Azure)



Oooh, this is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## MotoChiq

My favorite CSGM will keep me warm on my flight


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> My favorite CSGM will keep me warm on my flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054646



Love it! ❤️ Safe travels dear!


----------



## kimikaze

BBC said:


> Oooh, this is soooo pretty!!!


Thank you @BBC


----------



## elly_fong

Ang-Lin said:


> Date night companion!





Ang-Lin said:


> May I present another enabling pic.



Lovely bags and companion!


----------



## renet

BBC said:


> Well, that’s the same exact specs as this bag - C18 BZ PHW evercolor. For me it works because I already have a black B (for day) and a black Constance Wallet RGHW (for evening), and I have a lot of matching accessories for BZ because I also have a Blue Hydra B. I tend to wear a lot of neutrals and navy at least as often as black, so this coordinates while giving a bit of a pop. This is strictly my run-around-and-wait bag for DSs lessons, city days and professional work. He will carry anything else I need in his backpack. So you really need to decide what works for you per your wardrobe and lifestyle.



Thank you for your insights, BBC! I have a black K Sellier, a Blue Nuit B25, a Lindy 30, Lindy 26. What’s holding me back getting this C is my Lindy 30 is in Blue Zanzibar. I would not mind black for more than one bag models but not other fanciful colors. Maybe I will give this a miss for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elly_fong

My twilly bracelet!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DYH

BBC said:


> Well, that’s the same exact specs as this bag - C18 BZ PHW evercolor. For me it works because I already have a black B (for day) and a black Constance Wallet RGHW (for evening), and I have a lot of matching accessories for BZ because I also have a Blue Hydra B. I tend to wear a lot of neutrals and navy at least as often as black, so this coordinates while giving a bit of a pop. This is strictly my run-around-and-wait bag for DSs lessons, city days and professional work. He will carry anything else I need in his backpack. So you really need to decide what works for you per your wardrobe and lifestyle.


hi BBC - have you had any issue with color transfers from clothes to your evercolor leather? I have the convoyeur in evercolor.  I wear a lot of black/navy/gray and now the back of the bag is looking dirty.  I wasn't sure if that was just me, or it was the leather.


----------



## Ang-Lin

elly_fong said:


> Lovely bags and companion!


Awww thank you @elly_fong !!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

elly_fong said:


> My twilly bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054770
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


wow... how did you do that?


----------



## MAGJES

meowlett said:


> The start of a long business trip.
> View attachment 4052994


I just love the cocker in your avatar!  I had one just like it for 18 years.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

renet said:


> Thank you for your insights, BBC! I have a black K Sellier, a Blue Nuit B25, a Lindy 30, Lindy 26. What’s holding me back getting this C is my Lindy 30 is in Blue Zanzibar. I would not mind black for more than one bag models but not other fanciful colors. Maybe I will give this a miss for now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Definitely pass if its not for you. I am a huuuge fan of these blue shades and my B and C uses do not compete. Also, I am more likely to carry a colorful bag than black. That’s just me. If this is a fanciful color for you and doesn’t make you excited, there will always be something else to make your heart skip a beat!



DYH said:


> hi BBC - have you had any issue with color transfers from clothes to your evercolor leather? I have the convoyeur in evercolor.  I wear a lot of black/navy/gray and now the back of the bag is looking dirty.  I wasn't sure if that was just me, or it was the leather.



I am still new to the evercolor bag, but so far, so good. I have yet to encounter a color transfer issue with any of my bags, but that may have to do with the rest of my style: 1) I almost never wear jeans, and 2) actually, I almost never wear pants. Also I don’t tend to walk with my bag “on” me, and the few times I’ve worn the C has been with a blue dress on (a favorite which has been worn and cleaned a million times now). I thank you for mentioning it, though, because this is my first cross-body bag and I want to be careful with it.

That said, I did notice a bit of something on my bag yesterday and with a light hand just dampened a cloth and gave it a quick and gentle wipe - back to perfect!


----------



## cafecreme15

luvlux64 said:


> Waiting at the dental office  ... it’s the warmest day so far, I’m able to show some toes  ... Have a nice day H lovers
> View attachment 4054441



Super cute Pom Pom pants!


----------



## luvlux64

cafecreme15 said:


> Super cute Pom Pom pants!


Thanks. Love these pants (linen)


----------



## renet

BBC said:


> Definitely pass if its not for you. I am a huuuge fan of these blue shades and my B and C uses do not compete. Also, I am more likely to carry a colorful bag than black. That’s just me. If this is a fanciful color for you and doesn’t make you excited, there will always be something else to make your heart skip a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> I am still new to the evercolor bag, but so far, so good. I have yet to encounter a color transfer issue with any of my bags, but that may have to do with the rest of my style: 1) I almost never wear jeans, and 2) actually, I almost never wear pants. Also I don’t tend to walk with my bag “on” me, and the few times I’ve worn the C has been with a blue dress on (a favorite which has been worn and cleaned a million times now). I thank you for mentioning it, though, because this is my first cross-body bag and I want to be careful with it.
> 
> That said, I did notice a bit of something on my bag yesterday and with a light hand just dampened a cloth and gave it a quick and gentle wipe - back to perfect!



Please don’t get me wrong that I do not like H’s blue. I love them in fact. I have their Blue Indigo, Blue Nuit, Blue Izmir, Blue Zanzibar. As I will be wearing C as crossbody, I am afraid of color transfer onto it as well, which happened to my Blue Zanzibar Lindy. Should be some of my tops as they are mostly dark tone.[emoji28]

Overall, I still love this color! [emoji7] It takes me quite a bit of “energy” to reject this offer. 

Hope you enjoy your lovely C! [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeactually

I'm mostly in casuals when i use the kelly


----------



## DYH

BBC said:


> Definitely pass if its not for you. I am a huuuge fan of these blue shades and my B and C uses do not compete. Also, I am more likely to carry a colorful bag than black. That’s just me. If this is a fanciful color for you and doesn’t make you excited, there will always be something else to make your heart skip a beat!
> 
> 
> 
> I am still new to the evercolor bag, but so far, so good. I have yet to encounter a color transfer issue with any of my bags, but that may have to do with the rest of my style: 1) I almost never wear jeans, and 2) actually, I almost never wear pants. Also I don’t tend to walk with my bag “on” me, and the few times I’ve worn the C has been with a blue dress on (a favorite which has been worn and cleaned a million times now). I thank you for mentioning it, though, because this is my first cross-body bag and I want to be careful with it.
> 
> That said, I did notice a bit of something on my bag yesterday and with a light hand just dampened a cloth and gave it a quick and gentle wipe - back to perfect!



thanks for sharing this. I'll give it a try too with a dampened cloth when I feel like digging the bag out of the box..


----------



## elly_fong

Ang-Lin said:


> wow... how did you do that?


I make a knot at one end of the twilly, then wrap the twilly on my wrist by going through the knot again. Lastly I tied another knot to 'lock' the end and make it bracelet look! HTH


----------



## DYH

I am lazy... havent changed out of my constance yet. BUT - i managed to put on a micro rivale today!


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Here is my inconspicuous outfit for my outing in Sao Paulo today.  The Clic 16 Wallet comes in handy.
> View attachment 4054249


Nice! I'm actually a fan of Sao Paulo. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## ladysarah

lifeactually said:


> I'm mostly in casuals when i use the kelly
> View attachment 4055357


Great classic combo, denim stripes and retourner. You also have great legs if i may say so..


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Ang-Lin said:


> Nice! I'm actually a fan of Sao Paulo. Hope you have a great time!


I called São Paulo home for 3 years - loved it - you should visit the two H boutiques in Cidade Jardin and Iguatemi- the prices are eye-watering...


----------



## Ang-Lin

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I called São Paulo home for 3 years - loved it - you should visit the two H boutiques in Cidade Jardin and Iguatemi- the prices are eye-watering...


OMG!!!! I actually went to the Cidade Jardin one when I was in Sao Paulo late last year.  I was in for a shock.  It's not just H, it's everything.  I believe it's the import tax.  

Prior to Sao Paulo I was in Mexico City and was able to check out the boutique in Polanco as well.  The prices there were a lot more reasonable, but I didn't have time to ponder and make decision (I'm only in Latin America for business trips and they are always short, rushed and hectic.  Plus, was with coworkers so didn't really want to divulge my H obsession).  I regretted not buying anything in Mexico City given the price difference.


----------



## lifeactually

ladysarah said:


> Great classic combo, denim stripes and retourner. You also have great legs if i may say so..


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## elly_fong

I'm back with my twilly bracelet again! 
Hope you can see the different [emoji5] 
DH said I'm mad [emoji9]


----------



## sparks1007

lifeactually said:


> I'm mostly in casuals when i use the kelly
> View attachment 4055357



Lovely look. Can I ask if this is a 32 or a 28 or.....?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lifeactually

sparks1007 said:


> Lovely look. Can I ask if this is a 32 or a 28 or.....?


Thank you  It is a 32.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Ang-Lin said:


> OMG!!!! I actually went to the Cidade Jardin one when I was in Sao Paulo late last year.  I was in for a shock.  It's not just H, it's everything.  I believe it's the import tax.
> 
> Prior to Sao Paulo I was in Mexico City and was able to check out the boutique in Polanco as well.  The prices there were a lot more reasonable, but I didn't have time to ponder and make decision (I'm only in Latin America for business trips and they are always short, rushed and hectic.  Plus, was with coworkers so didn't really want to divulge my H obsession).  I regretted not buying anything in Mexico City given the price difference.


Yes - the import tax is at least 90% in Brazil - plus pricing for volatility in exchange rates meant that I had no problem saying no to a blue Zanzibar Togo B35- it retailed for the equivalent of $22k USD!!!! in Chile - the same Togo B35 retailed for $14k USD and in Argentina (the bags are visible in the mezzanine level) a B35 retails for $15k USD...but São Paulo is full of very chic and glamorous women -I love São Paulo !


----------



## periogirl28

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I called São Paulo home for 3 years - loved it - you should visit the two H boutiques in Cidade Jardin and Iguatemi- the prices are eye-watering...


Wow how cool, São Paulo is amazing! I have been to the Cidade Jardin store, beautiful mall! Also the stores in Santiago and Buenos Aires on separate trips. The prices were so much higher than shopping at my home store of FSH so I left very happy to have visited but empty handed. We skipped the Mexico City store as that holiday was very rushed. To stay on topic, I did wear and carry some Hermes on my holidays, and I bet I have posted somewhere on this thread.


----------



## milotic55

Finally I am able to take some picture with this kelly lettre, i really cant express how beautiful this bag is, the craftmenship is just so amazing it so beautiful


----------



## DR2014

meowlett said:


> Here is my inconspicuous outfit for my outing in Sao Paulo today.  The Clic 16 Wallet comes in handy.
> View attachment 4054249


You look adorable!


----------



## luxi_max

milotic55 said:


> Finally I am able to take some picture with this kelly lettre, i really cant express how beautiful this bag is, the craftmenship is just so amazing it so beautiful



Congratulations! You look fabulous! I had an opportunity to see the bag in person and it is truly a piece of art.  Amazing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

milotic55 said:


> Finally I am able to take some picture with this kelly lettre, i really cant express how beautiful this bag is, the craftmenship is just so amazing it so beautiful



Beautiful!!! And the bag looks great, too. [emoji6] 
Love the shoes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

renet said:


> Please don’t get me wrong that I do not like H’s blue. I love them in fact. I have their Blue Indigo, Blue Nuit, Blue Izmir, Blue Zanzibar. As I will be wearing C as crossbody, I am afraid of color transfer onto it as well, which happened to my Blue Zanzibar Lindy. Should be some of my tops as they are mostly dark tone.[emoji28]
> 
> Overall, I still love this color! [emoji7] It takes me quite a bit of “energy” to reject this offer.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your lovely C! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aha! Now I totally understand. Yes, BZ is really hard to pass up. One of my favorite H blues.


----------



## okiern1981

Out with BB today!

Edit:  could someone kindly point me in the right direction as how to properly tie these bloody silks? Mine look so janky compared to y’all’s!


----------



## Julide

my only suggestion is have an SA do it for you. The only way mine have ever looked nice. 


okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4057277
> 
> Out with BB today!
> 
> Edit:  could someone kindly point me in the right direction as how to properly tie these bloody silks? Mine look so janky compared to y’all’s!


----------



## okiern1981

Julide said:


> my only suggestion is have an SA do it for you. The only way mine have ever looked nice.



Thank you, that’s a good option!


----------



## ehy12

Out with my bolide 27 again! It's been my favorite go-to bag!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

milotic55 said:


> Finally I am able to take some picture with this kelly lettre, i really cant express how beautiful this bag is, the craftmenship is just so amazing it so beautiful


Gorgeous!! (both you and the bag)


----------



## TeeCee77

okiern1981 said:


> Thank you, that’s a good option!



Also YouTube!!


----------



## Gigllee

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4057277
> 
> Out with BB today!
> 
> Edit:  could someone kindly point me in the right direction as how to properly tie these bloody silks? Mine look so janky compared to y’all’s!


They can be tricky.  Best to take it to the store and have an SA tie it for your


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4057277
> 
> Out with BB today!
> 
> Edit:  could someone kindly point me in the right direction as how to properly tie these bloody silks? Mine look so janky compared to y’all’s!


Start from the middle and that way you will have the same length on both ends.


----------



## kewlada

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4057277
> 
> Out with BB today!
> 
> Edit:  could someone kindly point me in the right direction as how to properly tie these bloody silks? Mine look so janky compared to y’all’s!



you could try to tie it tightly and give it a pull each time you swirl the twilly around the handle. i did that for mine and it lasted throughout the day! but i do pull them tight at each turn and really knot tightly at both ends. hope this helps!


----------



## cocomlle

milotic55 said:


> Finally I am able to take some picture with this kelly lettre, i really cant express how beautiful this bag is, the craftmenship is just so amazing it so beautiful



Absolutely beautiful Kelly! Lovely outfit and great style!


----------



## cocomlle

ehy12 said:


> Out with my bolide 27 again! It's been my favorite go-to bag!
> View attachment 4057590



You look very classy and elegant! Love the color on the bolide!


----------



## pureplatinum

WIth the Eileen pendant in blanc. Thank you ❤️


----------



## ehy12

cocomlle said:


> You look very classy and elegant! Love the color on the bolide! [emoji813]


Thank you! It's gris mouette!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Finally warm enough to hang at the park!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hard to see but my rose gold Constance belt and I picking up my new car!


----------



## Monique1004

Picking up my SO B30 from spring 2017.


----------



## Dextersmom

Cinco de Mayo with my Boungainvillea TPM.


----------



## elly_fong

Lindy and me going for a movie date! Have a nice weekend everyone [emoji1]


----------



## Rhl2987

Out and about with my first croc CDC! Graphite with PHW. I visited my “home” store this weekend and I’ll have some goodies to reveal later this week (shipped everything else home).


----------



## okiern1981

Evie GM out for the day


----------



## loves

Halzan mini


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> Halzan mini
> View attachment 4059188


Looking fabulous!! Always nice to see your pics!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Julide

ehy12 said:


> Out with my bolide 27 again! It's been my favorite go-to bag!
> View attachment 4057590


What a spectacular look!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Enjoying the spring sunshine with Mr Birkin 40... 




And with mr Rodeo PM...


----------



## ms_sivalley

Love the color etoupe ❤️


----------



## ehy12

Julide said:


> What a spectacular look!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Meowwu

Canada west coast weather hiked over 20 degreees today!!! And of course my fingers had to swell up to join the warm weather fanfare. Thankfully my three other fingers still fit into the chaine d’ancre punk ring. Lol


----------



## nicole0612

Meowwu said:


> Canada west coast weather hiked over 20 degreees today!!! And of course my fingers had to swell up to join the warm weather fanfare. Thankfully my three other fingers still fit into the chaine d’ancre punk ring. Lol
> View attachment 4059441



Looks so good in PG!


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> Looking fabulous!! Always nice to see your pics!


Hi Julide, always nice to hear from you


----------



## meowlett

Lindy at my lunch date with DH.


Then my relaxing afternoon tea at home.


----------



## Meowwu

nicole0612 said:


> Looks so good in PG!


Thank you. Can’t wait to see yours!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Waiting for a pizza for lunch yesterday.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Kelly at Tiffany


----------



## Louis74

Victoria 43 in ATL Delta Lounge


----------



## pureplatinum

WIth the Herbag. Thanks for letting me share ❤️


----------



## foreverbagslove

On my way to work... 
hoping this red would help me fight the Monday blues


----------



## loveydovey35

foreverbagslove said:


> On my way to work...
> hoping this red would help me fight the Monday blues
> View attachment 4060019




just gorgeous! i hope the red helped to brighten up your day


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## okiern1981

Today’s lunch companion.  BTB 35/37


----------



## meowlett

Taking my Goldie B to work today.


----------



## iamyumi

Hanging out with mini Evie in the park


----------



## cocomlle

Prada Prince said:


> Enjoying the spring sunshine with Mr Birkin 40...
> 
> View attachment 4059345
> 
> 
> And with mr Rodeo PM...
> 
> View attachment 4059346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059347



OMG, I need your _Mean Girls_ shirt!


----------



## audreylita

Slumming it on Worth Avenue and lunching at Taboo.


----------



## momasaurus

Prada Prince said:


> Enjoying the spring sunshine with Mr Birkin 40...
> 
> View attachment 4059345
> 
> 
> And with mr Rodeo PM...
> 
> View attachment 4059346
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059347


Awesome t-shirt!


----------



## Lollipop15

My noir B went out to play games [emoji38]


----------



## Rami00

Jigé in action!


----------



## Rami00

Taken at Tiffany’s event.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Wearing my CDC today! I need to buy a bigger size next time because it _definitely_ shrank (more likely that I gained weight tehehe)

I've been wanting to purchase more. What are your favorite colors/leather + hardware combo for CDC?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Using my baby k25 today. Anyone else take photos of their food before eating?


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> Lindy at my lunch date with DH.
> View attachment 4059678
> 
> Then my relaxing afternoon tea at home.
> View attachment 4059679


Gorgeous color Lindy! I'm thinking about buying one if the right color can be found. Is that Bleu Electric in Clemence?


----------



## cocomlle

Rami00 said:


> Jigé in action!



You are eternally elegant and impeccable!


----------



## cocomlle

LovingTheOrange said:


> Using my baby k25 today. Anyone else take photos of their food before eating?
> 
> View attachment 4060791



The baby K25 is sooo cute! What a great size! As for photos of food...sadly, it's half devoured before I realize I could have taken a photo.


----------



## meowlett

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous color Lindy! I'm thinking about buying one if the right color can be found. Is that Bleu Electric in Clemence?


Yes, the Lindy is BE in Clemence.  I have a BE addiction.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> Taken at Tiffany’s event.


The Jige looks terrific with classic Schlumberger!  Is the large diamond cuff also Schlumberger or just the bangles?


----------



## azukitea

just about to take my kelly out for the afternoon


----------



## Rami00

weibandy said:


> The Jige looks terrific with classic Schlumberger!  Is the large diamond cuff also Schlumberger or just the bangles?


Thank you! The large diamond cuff is also Schlumberger. The craftmanship was tdf.


----------



## catin

azukitea said:


> just about to take my kelly out for the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4061060


Love the new strap on it


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> Yes, the Lindy is BE in Clemence.  I have a BE addiction.


That's a good (BE) addiction


----------



## Pokie607

First post here! My coffee date this morning.


----------



## Freckles1

Finally


----------



## tv_vt1809

Brought my Verrou with me on a quick city break in Paris. I see Hermes literally every few mins while walking around the city but no Verrou anywhere


----------



## cocomlle

azukitea said:


> just about to take my kelly out for the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4061060



This is absolutely stunning!  Love the twilly and strap. So well coordinated!


----------



## ehy12

RP b25 and oasis sandals at starbucks


----------



## azukitea

catin said:


> Love the new strap on it





cocomlle said:


> This is absolutely stunning!  Love the twilly and strap. So well coordinated!



THANK U


----------



## renet

Out and about with my C18, have a morning coffee to jeez up my day. It is so fun to bring her with me on a midweek. [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

tv_vt1809 said:


> Brought my Verrou with me on a quick city break in Paris. I see Hermes literally every few mins while walking around the city but no Verrou anywhere



Love these gorgeous pics! Sorry to be off topic, but can I have the details on your outfit? LOOOOVE the jacket and dress! [emoji175][emoji7][emoji175]


----------



## momasaurus

tv_vt1809 said:


> Brought my Verrou with me on a quick city break in Paris. I see Hermes literally every few mins while walking around the city but no Verrou anywhere


I love this bag! Fabulous color (may I ask what it is, and what leather?)


----------



## tv_vt1809

BBC said:


> Love these gorgeous pics! Sorry to be off topic, but can I have the details on your outfit? LOOOOVE the jacket and dress! [emoji175][emoji7][emoji175]


Thanks dear! The dress was from zara ages ago and jacket is from a British brand called LK Bennett 



momasaurus said:


> I love this bag! Fabulous color (may I ask what it is, and what leather?)


Hi dear the bag is Verrou in size 23, epsom leather and blue sapphir colour if I remember correctly haha - one of my favourite bags to carry!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Love these gorgeous pics! Sorry to be off topic, but can I have the details on your outfit? LOOOOVE the jacket and dress! [emoji175][emoji7][emoji175]





tv_vt1809 said:


> Thanks dear! The dress was from zara ages ago and jacket is from a British brand called LK Bennett



haha I have this jacket...I love it. It is the LK Bennett "Charlee" jacket. Comes in black and navy as well.


----------



## juzluvpink

Ms Etoupe K28 to work

She doesn’t get much use because I always feel she looks prettier being displayed than on me.

Struggling to make a decision to keep her or not.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Oh my goodness... saw these at Target and how can I not? Mickey Mouse gold fish???? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Freckles1 said:


> Finally
> View attachment 4061501


Yes! Twins on the Orans and the Spring fever =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> Out and about with my C18, have a morning coffee to jeez up my day. It is so fun to bring her with me on a midweek. [emoji4] [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4061972


Perfection!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> RP b25 and oasis sandals at starbucks
> View attachment 4061618


Wowza! Starbucks' Finest!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

foreverbagslove said:


> Oh my goodness... saw these at Target and how can I not? Mickey Mouse gold fish???? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4062452


Looooove the red and gold! Soooo pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4062365
> 
> Ms Etoupe K28 to work
> 
> She doesn’t get much use because I always feel she looks prettier being displayed than on me.
> 
> Struggling to make a decision to keep her or not.


Pretty combo!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tv_vt1809 said:


> Brought my Verrou with me on a quick city break in Paris. I see Hermes literally every few mins while walking around the city but no Verrou anywhere


So gorgeous... head to toe!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

azukitea said:


> just about to take my kelly out for the afternoon
> 
> View attachment 4061060


Such a beauty!


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wowza! Starbucks' Finest!


[emoji1]


----------



## meowlett

I am a cookie monster.


----------



## Rami00

cocomlle said:


> You are eternally elegant and impeccable!


You are very kind. Thank you


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Perfection!



Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Wearing my CDC today! I need to buy a bigger size next time because it _definitely_ shrank (more likely that I gained weight tehehe)
> 
> I've been wanting to purchase more. What are your favorite colors/leather + hardware combo for CDC?
> 
> View attachment 4060790


Soooo cute!!! I love my CDCs!!! I have one to match each one of my bags hahahahaha
My favorite is my Bougainvilla (sp?) gator ghw! I also looooove lizard CDCs!!!
Today I am wearing my first ever CDC purchased... black lizard phw. SO versatile and forever classic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Waiting for a pizza for lunch yesterday.
> View attachment 4059752


STUNNING ((clap clap clap)))


----------



## Ang-Lin

DS45 photobombing the B30!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tv_vt1809 said:


> Thanks dear! The dress was from zara ages ago and jacket is from a British brand called LK Bennett
> 
> 
> Hi dear the bag is Verrou in size 23, epsom leather and blue sapphir colour if I remember correctly haha - one of my favourite bags to carry!





QuelleFromage said:


> haha I have this jacket...I love it. It is the LK Bennett "Charlee" jacket. Comes in black and navy as well.



Thank you!!! [emoji92][emoji294]️[emoji92]


----------



## juzluvpink

Switched out of Etoupe K28 to R.Grenate B25 today. These 2 bags don’t get to see the day much as I’m quite uncertain of the color (Etoupe) and size (B25) on me (I’m 5’7” sz 6-8).

Still figuring out if they are keeper or goer.


----------



## momasaurus

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4063332
> 
> Switched out of Etoupe K28 to R.Grenate B25 today. These 2 bags don’t get to see the day much as I’m quite uncertain of the color (Etoupe) and size (B25) on me (I’m 5’7” sz 6-8).
> 
> Still figuring out if they are keeper or goer.


This is a great red.


----------



## Tonimichelle

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4062365
> 
> Ms Etoupe K28 to work
> 
> She doesn’t get much use because I always feel she looks prettier being displayed than on me.
> 
> Struggling to make a decision to keep her or not.


Keep her, she’s lovely


----------



## Meowwu

I’ve posted a similar photo in the VCA thread. H and VCA salad! (And a laboradorite. Lol)


----------



## ehy12

Meowwu said:


> I’ve posted a similar photo in the VCA thread. H and VCA salad! (And a laboradorite. Lol)
> 
> View attachment 4064098


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Meowwu

ehy12 said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Meowwu said:


> I’ve posted a similar photo in the VCA thread. H and VCA salad! (And a laboradorite. Lol)
> 
> View attachment 4064098


I was so distracted by the beautiful jewelry that I didn't even notice the Jige! Amazing!


----------



## Meowwu

acrowcounted said:


> I was so distracted by the beautiful jewelry that I didn't even notice the Jige! Amazing!


Hee thank you. The Jige is quite versatile and subtle in Beton.


----------



## smurfet

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4063332
> 
> Switched out of Etoupe K28 to R.Grenate B25 today. These 2 bags don’t get to see the day much as I’m quite uncertain of the color (Etoupe) and size (B25) on me (I’m 5’7” sz 6-8).
> 
> Still figuring out if they are keeper or goer.



Let us know how you decide.  I'm still trying to make up my mind about the 25 too!


----------



## c18027

audreylita said:


> Slumming it on Worth Avenue and lunching at Taboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4060351



Nice to see you back!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## peppers90

Last week for a derby party. 25cm bambou and grand apparat enamel.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DYH

Swamped at work so am still on this bag. 
Updated the bracelet to magnolia


----------



## Notorious Pink

Getting ready for an event yesterday....


----------



## momasaurus

peppers90 said:


> Last week for a derby party. 25cm bambou and grand apparat enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064690


OMG - all fabulous!!


----------



## ladysarah

BBC said:


> Getting ready for an event yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 4064722


Omg! That's like the most perfect pink comparison shot! So Beautiful! What are the wallets colours?


----------



## Meowwu

The ring is still going strong!!!


----------



## riquita

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4063332
> 
> Switched out of Etoupe K28 to R.Grenate B25 today. These 2 bags don’t get to see the day much as I’m quite uncertain of the color (Etoupe) and size (B25) on me (I’m 5’7” sz 6-8).
> 
> Still figuring out if they are keeper or goer.


Both are beautiful bags! I especially love this rouge grenat!


----------



## ANN-11

Heading out


----------



## atelierforward

foreverbagslove said:


> Oh my goodness... saw these at Target and how can I not? Mickey Mouse gold fish???? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4062452


Someone after my heart! Hermes and Goldfish, my fave snack. Yum!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Love Love Ms Constance


----------



## Notorious Pink

ladysarah said:


> Omg! That's like the most perfect pink comparison shot! So Beautiful! What are the wallets colours?



Thank you!

The Calvi is Rose Azalee and the Small Silkin is Rose Confetti, both are Epsom. On my iPad screen the colors look accurate [emoji1360][emoji254]


----------



## misspink001

ehy12 said:


> RP b25 and oasis sandals at starbucks
> View attachment 4061618



Gorgeous! Lovely pop of color.


----------



## ehy12

misspink001 said:


> Gorgeous! Lovely pop of color.


Thank you!!


----------



## misspink001

foreverbagslove said:


> Oh my goodness... saw these at Target and how can I not? Mickey Mouse gold fish???? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4062452



My daughter will live those!


----------



## smoma

It was TGIF, so I took my new K28 to work  thanks for letting me share


----------



## rk4265

BBC said:


> Getting ready for an event yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 4064722


Your ring is stunning g. I love butterflies


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> Your ring is stunning g. I love butterflies



Thank you! It’s by Stephen Webster.


----------



## pureplatinum

Wearing the eileen necklace in blanc & rose gold. Thanks ❤️


----------



## MotoChiq

Casual day out with Ms Etoupe Evie and my JQ


----------



## meowlett

On the road again.


----------



## Tasha1

on a sunny day


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Waiting for the game to start...


----------



## azukitea




----------



## meowlett

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4066148


Love!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> Casual day out with Ms Etoupe Evie and my JQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066021


Rocking it!


----------



## cavalla

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4066148



such a rich red!


----------



## Harvard Girl

Macha sweet with Miss Kelly 28


----------



## DYH

Hair appointment day. my dogon wallet is so stained - kinda like it this way..


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Took my Kelly 28 out for dinner and drinks at Bar Crenn.


----------



## Addicted to bags

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4066148


Great nail color and bag


----------



## catin

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Took my Kelly 28 out for dinner and drinks at Bar Crenn.
> 
> View attachment 4066472


Cute with the strap


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

catin said:


> Cute with the strap



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> Rocking it!



Just trying to keep up with you!


----------



## barinic

cafecreme15 said:


> Not an official Hermès item, but I’m wearing my Respoke espadrilles made of vintage H scarves! Also wearing a behapi double tour in rose azalee.
> View attachment 4049386



Love the shoes. May I ask if they run true to size?


----------



## okiern1981

Vespa GM.


----------



## pureplatinum

Out having frap and french toast today


----------



## Tonimichelle

Popped into TKMax for a couple of T shirts and couldn’t resist a sneaky changing room pic of my B!


----------



## tv_vt1809

First time seeing and trying on the new Octagone bag today - what does everyone think of this style?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4066884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popped into TKMax for a couple of T shirts and couldn’t resist a sneaky changing room pic of my B!


Your petite H charm matches your shirt !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tv_vt1809 said:


> First time seeing and trying on the new Octagone bag today - what does everyone think of this style?


Not a big fan. Doesn't feel like H !


----------



## acrowcounted

tv_vt1809 said:


> First time seeing and trying on the new Octagone bag today - what does everyone think of this style?


Hmmm how does it open?


----------



## ehy12

Going out with family for mothers day lunch.


----------



## tv_vt1809

chkpfbeliever said:


> Not a big fan. Doesn't feel like H !


Same..it’s interesting but I’m not sure as I always love H hardware and this style doesn’t have any!



acrowcounted said:


> Hmmm how does it open?


The top flap is just inserted inside the bag in a similar fashion to the Roulis but inside instead of outside the bag. I was wearing it open in the photo.


----------



## Cookiefiend

My Vespa on a quick run to the grocery


----------



## ladysarah

BBC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Calvi is Rose Azalee and the Small Silkin is Rose Confetti, both are Epsom. On my iPad screen the colors look accurate [emoji1360][emoji254]


They are absolutely stunning together! Thank you.


----------



## cafecreme15

barinic said:


> Love the shoes. May I ask if they run true to size?


I went up a size since they run a tad small and they don’t do half sizes. These are a 40!



tv_vt1809 said:


> First time seeing and trying on the new Octagone bag today - what does everyone think of this style?


I don’t love this style by itself but I honestly think it looks great on you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Meta

tv_vt1809 said:


> First time seeing and trying on the new Octagone bag today - what does everyone think of this style?


There's a thread on the Octagone bag here. It's not new.


----------



## diane278

tv_vt1809 said:


> First time seeing and trying on the new Octagone bag today - what does everyone think of this style?



I have a clutch version and love it! I have only seen the version you are modeling in the bright lime (yellow) which is not a good color for me.  A more neutral color in that style might work for me. I do not care for the striped  shoulder strap version.....


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Just came back from Mothers Day dinner- with my vintage 35cm Ardennes Kelly and one of my favorite cdc’s ...


----------



## periogirl28

Black K25 on staycation. Happy Mothers’ Day!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Dollyyy

Birdie K28 sellier in Bleu Sapphire


----------



## finer_woman

.


----------



## finer_woman

meowlett said:


> On the road again.
> View attachment 4066062





Tasha1 said:


> on a sunny day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066114


Am I the only one who had a brief moment of de ja vu reading meowlett's caption and then Tasha's shirt immediately after [emoji23]

Both lovely bags by the way.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tv_vt1809 said:


> First time seeing and trying on the new Octagone bag today - what does everyone think of this style?


YOU make the bag =)


----------



## ttjanice

Sunday out


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

tv_vt1809 said:


> First time seeing and trying on the new Octagone bag today - what does everyone think of this style?



I like it - in this color. Not sure if it’s quite that eye catching in a more neutral shade. But this combo is perfect


----------



## Louis74

Using my H Déco tableware for mother's day lunch:


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

After finishing afternoon tea at the Rotunda [emoji478][emoji513][emoji486]


----------



## ehy12

Birthday outing


----------



## Meta

Laduree macarons on HDeco dessert plate 


Bag spill of Gold Kelly 28 after mummy duties.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bagisa

weN84 said:


> Laduree macarons on HDeco dessert plate
> View attachment 4068777
> 
> Bag spill of Gold Kelly 28 after mummy duties.
> View attachment 4068778



Lol. I’ve had so many spills with that sippy cup - you’re a braver woman than I!


----------



## Meta

Bagisa said:


> Lol. I’ve had so many spills with that sippy cup - you’re a braver woman than I!


Oh, interesting. It sat upright in the bag so there wasn't any spills!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

It’s graduation weekend! Time sure flies by~ Using my k25 in this photo


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My graduation last year with b35 orange poppy


----------



## seasounds

Love my RC Kelly!


----------



## Rhl2987

weN84 said:


> Laduree macarons on HDeco dessert plate
> View attachment 4068777
> 
> Bag spill of Gold Kelly 28 after mummy duties.
> View attachment 4068778


Love this!! Beautiful scarf and bag!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Taking this baby out for mother’s day celebration last Sunday.


----------



## Meta

Rhl2987 said:


> Love this!! Beautiful scarf and bag!


Thank you!


----------



## ladysarah

Louis74 said:


> Using my H Déco tableware for mother's day lunch:


Soooo beautiful! And delicious looking...what is it?


----------



## TeeCee77

Workin Birkin. Ms Etoupe got to come out today [emoji847]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> My graduation last year with b35 orange poppy


OMGoodness that bag looks huge. So used to seeing small bags on you dear. You look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> Workin Birkin. Ms Etoupe got to come out today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069820


Gorgeous!!! I just purchased the new Graff twillies (pink/mint cw) and I thought I was going to exchange them but I think I'm loving them too much. Grrrrr I need more twillies like I need a hole in my head but your Birkin is sure wirkin them twillies babe!


----------



## westcoastgal

TeeCee77 said:


> Workin Birkin. Ms Etoupe got to come out today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069820


Love the twillies with it too. She’s so clean and perfect!


----------



## TeeCee77

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous!!! I just purchased the new Graff twillies (pink/mint cw) and I thought I was going to exchange them but I think I'm loving them too much. Grrrrr I need more twillies like I need a hole in my head but your Birkin is sure wirkin them twillies babe!



I just love them! Graff ties beautifully and the colors are great. That said, I too am a twilly hoarder and am *trying* to swear off them for the rest of the year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TeeCee77 said:


> I just love them! Graff ties beautifully and the colors are great. That said, I too am a twilly hoarder and am *trying* to swear off them for the rest of the year.



+3 for your bag and twilly combo. That looks awesome!!! I have gone overboard with the Twillies too but they are just so much fun!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> It’s graduation weekend! Time sure flies by~ Using my k25 in this photo
> 
> View attachment 4068952





LovingTheOrange said:


> My graduation last year with b35 orange poppy



Gorgeous pics!!! You look beautiful [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## hannahsophia

Ang-Lin said:


> Taking this baby out for mother’s day celebration last Sunday.



Beautiful! Is this blue hydra?


----------



## Ang-Lin

hannahsophia said:


> Beautiful! Is this blue hydra?


awww thank you! and no, it's Turquoise! Funny you mentioned Blue Hydra, because a few weeks back I was so desperate for a blue chevre Jige, that I almost caved and bought a Bleu Hydra Evercolor Jige. 

I find the colors to be really similar (probably Hydra is a tad deeper), so if I wasn't specifically looking for the chevre, I would've taken the Bleu Hydra home since it's very, very pretty.  But I'm picky about the leather, so I'm glad I held out for this one.  

Are you in the market for one?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ttjanice said:


> Sunday out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068073


I fell in love with gold again !


----------



## hannahsophia

Ang-Lin said:


> awww thank you! and no, it's Turquoise! Funny you mentioned Blue Hydra, because a few weeks back I was so desperate for a blue chevre Jige, that I almost caved and bought a Bleu Hydra Evercolor Jige.
> 
> I find the colors to be really similar (probably Hydra is a tad deeper), so if I wasn't specifically looking for the chevre, I would've taken the Bleu Hydra home since it's very, very pretty.  But I'm picky about the leather, so I'm glad I held out for this one.
> 
> Are you in the market for one?



Ooo thanks for the detailed response! The chèvre was the right decision for sure. Turquoise is beautiful and the first time I’ve seen it. Your pic definitely makes it tempting!


----------



## hannahsophia

TeeCee77 said:


> Workin Birkin. Ms Etoupe got to come out today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069820



Would you mind sharing the ref number for the twillies?


----------



## Louis74

ladysarah said:


> Soooo beautiful! And delicious looking...what is it?



On the left: Belgian endive salad with walnuts, dried cranberries, and blue cheese.
On the right: pan-fried clams with steamed vegetables (carrots, green beans, potatoes, turnips) and saffron-flavored butter sauce.


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Hump Day  ... Mini Evie in Rose Extreme


----------



## TeeCee77

hannahsophia said:


> Would you mind sharing the ref number for the twillies?



Here you go!


----------



## TeeCee77

BBC said:


> +3 for your bag and twilly combo. That looks awesome!!! I have gone overboard with the Twillies too but they are just so much fun!!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Luv n bags

TeeCee77 said:


> Workin Birkin. Ms Etoupe got to come out today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069820



Those twillies are an awesome color!


----------



## allure244

TeeCee77 said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4070279



Love this cw. Thanks for the info


----------



## acrowcounted

Switching from my current workhorse C24 to my taking-the-kids-to-a-playdate-at-the-playground Evelyne TPM this morning.


----------



## allure244

Arm party. Is wearing 6 H bracelets at once too much? [emoji28][emoji848]

Rose nacarat ghw clic H
Rose flamingo ghw clic H
Peche melba ghw clic H

Magnolia rose ghw Medor infini 
Rose azalee Kelly double tour 
Blanc rose ghw Medor infini


----------



## Ang-Lin

hannahsophia said:


> Ooo thanks for the detailed response! The chèvre was the right decision for sure. Turquoise is beautiful and the first time I’ve seen it. Your pic definitely makes it tempting!


always happy to enable! haha.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gnuj

seasounds said:


> View attachment 4069360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my RC Kelly!


Love the entire outfit with the shoes, bag and pretty dress.


----------



## Ang-Lin

acrowcounted said:


> Switching from my current workhorse C24 to my taking-the-kids-to-a-playdate-at-the-playground Evelyne TPM this morning.
> View attachment 4070334


haha! love this. my TPM *is *the go-to bag for the 'play date in the park' kind of day.


----------



## pureplatinum

Couldn’t resist taking a fitting room photo the other day with the Trim II


----------



## seasounds

Gnuj said:


> Love the entire outfit with the shoes, bag and pretty dress.


Thanks, dear.  In addition to the kelly, there's an H watch, bracelet and the shoes.  The dress is Desigual. Just love these colors!


----------



## hannahsophia

TeeCee77 said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4070279



Thank you!!!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Casual weekend dressing with my K28


----------



## Notorious Pink

tv_vt1809 said:


> Casual weekend dressing with my K28



You look awesome!!!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

BBC said:


> You look awesome!!!





tv_vt1809 said:


> Casual weekend dressing with my K28




Wow! Can you please share the color of your kelly?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Brought my little Etain Toolbox 20 to work today


----------



## LovingTheOrange

How do you make Lowe’s look good? Bring a Birkin, of course. Bags are the best props haha!


----------



## tv_vt1809

BBC said:


> You look awesome!!!


Thank you 



GAMOGIRL said:


> Wow! Can you please share the color of your kelly?


It’s Rose Pourpre


----------



## loves

LovingTheOrange said:


> How do you make Lowe’s look good? Bring a Birkin, of course. Bags are the best props haha!
> 
> View attachment 4071755
> View attachment 4071756



beautiful pics! love your hair too


----------



## Toronto Carre

tv_vt1809 said:


> Casual weekend dressing with my K28


I love this look. So effortless and comfortable yet chic.

I also love Rose Pourpre. i have not been this excited about a colour since I first saw Bleu Electrique. Your Kelly is gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

Addicted to bags said:


> Brought my little Etain Toolbox 20 to work today
> View attachment 4071719


Your fur baby looks so adorable in dp


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> How do you make Lowe’s look good? Bring a Birkin, of course. Bags are the best props haha!
> 
> View attachment 4071755
> View attachment 4071756



You pictures are fabulous as always!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## simplelady

TeeCee77 said:


> Workin Birkin. Ms Etoupe got to come out today [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069820


Lovely twillies


----------



## Addicted to bags

tv_vt1809 said:


> Casual weekend dressing with my K28


Beautiful rose pourpre K!! What leather is it in? I can't quite tell in the photo. I'm looking to buy a Lindy in the same color in evercolor.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rami00 said:


> Your fur baby looks so adorable in dp


Your fur baby looks adorable too!!! He/she looks like a love bug!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

tv_vt1809 said:


> Casual weekend dressing with my K28



What a beautiful bag [emoji173]️


----------



## ladysarah

Not sure if this counts, but this is my new twilly which I love. Currently being used on the handle  to carry my beloved cats basket....royal wedding and all we are getting ready.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Picotin reminding me of blue skies (gray and cloudy today [emoji12])


----------



## tv_vt1809

Toronto Carre said:


> I love this look. So effortless and comfortable yet chic.
> 
> I also love Rose Pourpre. i have not been this excited about a colour since I first saw Bleu Electrique. Your Kelly is gorgeous.



Thank you, that means a lot as comfort is always key for me - most of the time I always look too casual so afraid the sellier K will be a bit too formal looking on me!  RP is such a bold vibrant shade and I definitely agree that its counterpart on the blue side is BE! 



Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful rose pourpre K!! What leather is it in? I can't quite tell in the photo. I'm looking to buy a Lindy in the same color in evercolor.



It’s epsom. Evercolor is lovely, I have seen RP in evercolor on other bags/clutches and the vibrant pink picks up very well!



PaperbagPrincessD said:


> What a beautiful bag [emoji173]️


Thank you


----------



## seasounds

Cookiefiend said:


> Picotin reminding me of blue skies (gray and cloudy today [emoji12])
> View attachment 4072399


This is one of the prettiest picotins!


----------



## ittybitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Brought my little Etain Toolbox 20 to work today
> View attachment 4071719


We are twilly twinsies!


----------



## Toronto Carre

Decided I wasn't wearing my H enough, so here I am on the way to the bakery.

Savana Dance CSGM and bleu azur Clic H.


----------



## ehy12

Mini Kelly in action.


----------



## smoma

My Kelly double tour in Gold paired with Cartier love cuff in Rose Gold
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## fawnhagh

ehy12 said:


> Mini Kelly in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072855



So pretty! May I ask what color is your mini Kelly? Is it Boudreaux? 

Thanks!


----------



## elly_fong

My very first H jewelry - farandole bracelet! Thank you for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## meowlett

This is a true action shot.  Due to the business travel mishap two weeks ago and the cascading effects from it, I ended up in Mahabalipuram this morning.






I was trying to prevent the Krishna's Butter Ball from tipping over.  I was powered by my Robe du Soir T-shirt and my ever loyal Evie Sellier.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

fawnhagh said:


> So pretty! May I ask what color is your mini Kelly? Is it Boudreaux?
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you! It's bordeaux with gold hardware.


----------



## fawnhagh

ehy12 said:


> Thank you! It's bordeaux with gold hardware.



So gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## ehy12

fawnhagh said:


> So gorgeous!! Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Love the weekends


----------



## kellyh

also posted for a question...but wanted to share


----------



## Ladybaga

Cookiefiend said:


> Picotin reminding me of blue skies (gray and cloudy today [emoji12])
> View attachment 4072399


Your Vibratto (sp?) pico is outstanding.  It took my breath away.  I wish I had known about this style when they came out many years ago.  I have been told that the craftsmen and women who used to do this type of workmanship are no longer living.  Therefore, this art form is truly a treasure.  I wish H would train some of their artisans to make these bags again.  Thank you for sharing your gem with us.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4073853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the weekends


Is that a black or bleu nuit Lindy?


----------



## ms_sivalley

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a black or bleu nuit Lindy?


Bleu Nuit


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> Bleu Nuit


Love it!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Addicted to bags said:


> Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

meowlett said:


> This is a true action shot.  Due to the business travel mishap two weeks ago and the cascading effects from it, I ended up in Mahabalipuram this morning.
> View attachment 4073415
> 
> View attachment 4073413
> 
> View attachment 4073414
> 
> I was trying to prevent the Krishna's Butter Ball from tipping over.  I was powered by my Robe du Soir T-shirt and my ever loyal Evie Sellier.



Great photos!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Ladybaga said:


> Your Vibratto (sp?) pico is outstanding.  It took my breath away.  I wish I had known about this style when they came out many years ago.  I have been told that the craftsmen and women who used to do this type of workmanship are no longer living.  Therefore, this art form is truly a treasure.  I wish H would train some of their artisans to make these bags again.  Thank you for sharing your gem with us.


Thank you so much Ladybaga - what a sweet thing to say! 
I do love this little bag, it is beautifully made.


----------



## pureplatinum

I find myself reaching for the Trim II for casual strolls lately. 
In Pic 2 I had a little crazy idea and converted it to crossbody using an old belt. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Same twilly, different bag for Sunday brunch


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> How do you make Lowe’s look good? Bring a Birkin, of course. Bags are the best props haha!
> 
> View attachment 4071755
> View attachment 4071756


So much fun !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gnuj

ehy12 said:


> Mini Kelly in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072855


Love the color and hardware.  Classy and subtle.


----------



## ehy12

Gnuj said:


> Love the color and hardware.  Classy and subtle.


Thank you!


----------



## aube

I’m Singing in the Rain ...   With my Hermes umbrella ..

Weather in Singapore has been rather erratic lately. It can be scorching hot one minute and turns into thunderstorm the next one.

Leather handled umbrella from Hermes, other umbrellas are from London Undercover, Davek New York and Muji. Waterproof Rabbitfelt fedora is by Borsalino .


----------



## cocomlle

ms_sivalley said:


> Same twilly, different bag for Sunday brunch
> View attachment 4074509



Lovely!  That is one versatile twilly!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone looks so lovely, I feel inspired to post my most recent action pic! 
Wearing my Flamingo Party tunic with my Rose Pourpre Jige [emoji175]


----------



## cocomlle

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, I feel inspired to post my most recent action pic!
> Wearing my Flamingo Party tunic with my Rose Pourpre Jige [emoji175]
> View attachment 4074945



Everything (you, the tunic and the jige) is gorgeous! Bonus love  to your Avalon blanket in the background!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, I feel inspired to post my most recent action pic!
> Wearing my Flamingo Party tunic with my Rose Pourpre Jige [emoji175]
> View attachment 4074945


Holy Hotness !!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kellyh said:


> also posted for a question...but wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073901


Gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4073853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the weekends


Love this twilly!!! Everything is exquisite dear! Vca is eye popping!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> Mini Kelly in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072855


Max gorgeousness here hun!!! Wow that Kelly look great!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowlett said:


> This is a true action shot.  Due to the business travel mishap two weeks ago and the cascading effects from it, I ended up in Mahabalipuram this morning.
> View attachment 4073415
> 
> View attachment 4073413
> 
> View attachment 4073414
> 
> I was trying to prevent the Krishna's Butter Ball from tipping over.  I was powered by my Robe du Soir T-shirt and my ever loyal Evie Sellier.


Such a cool shot!!!! How creative!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> How do you make Lowe’s look good? Bring a Birkin, of course. Bags are the best props haha!
> 
> View attachment 4071755
> View attachment 4071756


Lowe’s never looked so good!!!


----------



## renet

One of my favorite bags for both leisure and work. Its always my pleasure to bring her everywhere I go! [emoji8] Wishing all TPFers a happy start of the week! [emoji2]


----------



## elly_fong

Mini laquee is accompanied by ms.farandole today [emoji5]


----------



## DYH

Monday calls for happy colors


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Addicted to bags

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, I feel inspired to post my most recent action pic!
> Wearing my Flamingo Party tunic with my Rose Pourpre Jige [emoji175]
> View attachment 4074945


Beautiful jige and legs!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## LilMissCutie

PB 37 today


----------



## Julide

LilMissCutie said:


> PB 37 today


WOW!!!Unable to say more because your bag is so cool!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Julide said:


> WOW!!!Unable to say more because your bag is so cool!!



Thank you! Love the bag and would recommend it to everyone


----------



## meridian

Found this in my camera roll, out furniture shopping the other day with GA C18 with RGHW


----------



## periogirl28

aube said:


> I’m Singing in the Rain ...   With my Hermes umbrella ..
> 
> Weather in Singapore has been rather erratic lately. It can be scorching hot one minute and turns into thunderstorm the next one.
> 
> Leather handled umbrella from Hermes, other umbrellas are from London Undercover, Davek New York and Muji. Waterproof Rabbitfelt fedora is by Borsalino .


Such a cool editorial pic. You must be the only person I know who actually owns an Hermes umbrella. I find them too heavy and I like mini, light foldables for my bags and anyway I would probably lose it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Drag 2 at dinner (had to take my scarf off - butter and silk don’t mix well but my red girl wears it well [emoji4])


----------



## aube

periogirl28 said:


> Such a cool editorial pic. You must be the only person I know who actually owns an Hermes umbrella. I find them too heavy and I like mini, light foldables for my bags and anyway I would probably lose it!



Thanks a lot! It's true it's a bit impractical due to unretractable long body, however the leather handle feels nice when carried.

Hermes also make foldable (telescopic) ones with wood handles, though


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Sporting my k25 with my new strap (you can kind of see it) in Toronto this weekend! Saying goodbye to warm weather as I fly back to stormy Chicago.


----------



## foreverbagslove

I have a thing for Chick [emoji213] Fil-A [emoji23]


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Drag 2 at dinner (had to take my scarf off - butter and silk don’t mix well but my red girl wears it well [emoji4])
> View attachment 4075845


Very smart! It is difficult for me to balance my love for Hermès with my klutzy tendencies.


foreverbagslove said:


> I have a thing for Chick [emoji213] Fil-A [emoji23]
> View attachment 4076266


Don’t we all [emoji39] yum!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Happened to put my Constance on my Home office Sofa, and surprisingly noticed they have same/similar color. The color of this Constance is 57 Bordeaux.


----------



## SaRo_0

Baby B sitting pretty


----------



## MommyDaze

Goldie (Courchevel 35/37) is comfy in her ‘seat’ at the bar while I have dinner.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely, I feel inspired to post my most recent action pic!
> Wearing my Flamingo Party tunic with my Rose Pourpre Jige [emoji175]
> View attachment 4074945



Love the whole outfit. [emoji173]️


----------



## Tasha1

MommyDaze said:


> Goldie (Courchevel 35/37)


her younger sis bolide (feau)31


----------



## ehy12

Kelly 28 in noir today and Ostia sandals


----------



## MommyDaze

Tasha1 said:


> her younger sis bolide (feau)31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076938


Beautiful!


----------



## elle woods

Sorry for the bad elevator selfie. My turquoise Evelyne pm, Tyger Tyger cgsm and Colvert CDC (the last two I got at the Hermes sale last week for half off - I am so in love [emoji7])

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

foreverbagslove said:


> I have a thing for Chick [emoji213] Fil-A [emoji23]
> View attachment 4076266


So cute !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

At the light


----------



## meowlett

Dinner at the Marina with my BE Kelly Pochette.


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Dinner at the Marina with my BE Kelly Pochette.
> View attachment 4077795
> View attachment 4077796
> View attachment 4077797


Stunning view!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Right before a 16 hr flight ...


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> At the light


Goldie is so beautiful!!!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Right before a 16 hr flight ...


Looking forward to more action photos on your trip.  16 hours.  Dubai?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ang-Lin said:


> Right before a 16 hr flight ...


I see a purchase from Hermes! Can's wait to see what you got


----------



## ehy12

An updated family picture...forgot to include Miss Garden Party so she's in a separate photo...
Top to bottom: b30s in malachite, blue De malte birdie, noir: b25 rose pourpre: Kelly 28 in hydra and noir: Kelly pochette blue electric and mini Kelly Bordeaux: bolide 27 gris mouette, halzan 31 gold, etoupe Lindy, Argile Jige, garden party Bougainville


----------



## meowlett

ehy12 said:


> An updated family picture...forgot to include Miss Garden Party so she's in a separate photo...
> Top to bottom: b30s in malachite, blue De malte birdie, noir: b25 rose pourpre: Kelly 28 in hydra and noir: Kelly pochette blue electric and mini Kelly Bordeaux: bolide 27 gris mouette, halzan 31 gold, etoupe Lindy, Argile Jige, garden party Bougainville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078140
> View attachment 4078141



Lovely family of bags!!!  I too need to line mine all up for a family shot.  I have to hide that picture from DH as he might faint.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

meowlett said:


> Lovely family of bags!!!  I too need to line mine all up for a family shot.  I have to hide that picture from DH as he might faint.


Would love to see!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## oohshinythings

meowlett said:


> Looking forward to more action photos on your trip.  16 hours.  Dubai?


Based on cabin decor I'm guessing SFO-SIN?


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Looking forward to more action photos on your trip.  16 hours.  Dubai?


Close (I've done that one too - Dubai's abt 15 hrs from West Coast US)! Singapore (and then India, another 4 hours)... total time on the plane is 20, plus layover and door to door it literally is a 24-hr journey .  That was taken on Sunday. Now I'm heading back home so YAY!  



Addicted to bags said:


> I see a purchase from Hermes! Can's wait to see what you got


Haha! I already had a pre-reveal in the "Offers" thread as I was tossing up between a C24 and a C18 (spoiler alert: it's a C24).


----------



## Ang-Lin

oohshinythings said:


> Based on cabin decor I'm guessing SFO-SIN?


 Good eye! Singapore Airlines


----------



## Ang-Lin

ehy12 said:


> An updated family picture...forgot to include Miss Garden Party so she's in a separate photo...
> Top to bottom: b30s in malachite, blue De malte birdie, noir: b25 rose pourpre: Kelly 28 in hydra and noir: Kelly pochette blue electric and mini Kelly Bordeaux: bolide 27 gris mouette, halzan 31 gold, etoupe Lindy, Argile Jige, garden party Bougainville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078140
> View attachment 4078141


Great family picture!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Ang-Lin said:


> Close (I've done that one too - Dubai's abt 15 hrs from West Coast US)! Singapore (and then India, another 4 hours)... total time on the plane is 20, plus layover and door to door it literally is a 24-hr journey .  That was taken on Sunday. Now I'm heading back home so YAY!
> 
> 
> Haha! I already had a pre-reveal in the "Offers" thread as I was tossing up between a C24 and a C18 (spoiler alert: it's a C24).


Can you do duty free from your home store in the US?!?  Thanks!


----------



## Ang-Lin

ms_sivalley said:


> Can you do duty free from your home store in the US?!?  Thanks!



I don't believe so, but my home airport (SFO) has a duty free H. Just like any other duty free store, it's franchise (not owned by corporate). That said, I travel enough to visit them and be a regular (which, apparently they don't get a lot of).  Back in November I traveled for 3 weeks straight but always came home for the weekend so I spent a lot of time in the store hanging out with the SAs chatting about H... if you have an international flight, you can get it duty free so... with a C24, the savings are quite a bit


----------



## ms_sivalley

Ang-Lin said:


> I don't believe so, but my home airport (SFO) has a duty free H. Just like any other duty free store, it's franchise (not owned by corporate). That said, I travel enough to visit them and be a regular (which, apparently they don't get a lot of).  Back in November I traveled for 3 weeks straight but always came home for the weekend so I spent a lot of time in the store hanging out with the SAs chatting about H... if you have an international flight, you can get it duty free so... with a C24, the savings are quite a bit


Thanks for the info!  Love your amazing collection!


----------



## Ang-Lin

ms_sivalley said:


> Thanks for the info!  Love your amazing collection!


no problem! and thank you - you are too kind! if you ever fly out of SFO check out the store, the SAs are really nice!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Close (I've done that one too - Dubai's abt 15 hrs from West Coast US)! Singapore (and then India, another 4 hours)... total time on the plane is 20, plus layover and door to door it literally is a 24-hr journey .  That was taken on Sunday. Now I'm heading back home so YAY!
> 
> 
> Haha! I already had a pre-reveal in the "Offers" thread as I was tossing up between a C24 and a C18 (spoiler alert: it's a C24).


Where in India?  I was in Chennai the previous week.


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Where in India?  I was in Chennai the previous week.


Hyderabad! We have an office in Chennai too but all my team sits in Hyderabad so haven't had a chance to visit Chennai! Nor Mumbai... which I heard is an experience in and of itself . I take it you flew Emirates via Dubai?


----------



## cocomlle

Tasha1 said:


> her younger sis bolide (feau)31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076938



What a lovely bolide, outfit and beautiful lady!


----------



## cocomlle

Israeli_Flava said:


> At the light



Love love love everything!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> At the light


Almost an exact match with your lion charm !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ang-Lin said:


> Right before a 16 hr flight ...


Wow !! Congrats on an airport find ! Does that mean that being duty free, they won't give you the orange box ?
Have a safe trip !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Dinner at the Marina with my BE Kelly Pochette.
> View attachment 4077795
> View attachment 4077796
> View attachment 4077797



Gorgeous pics! Love how the nail polish matches the Pochette!


----------



## Ang-Lin

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow !! Congrats on an airport find ! Does that mean that being duty free, they won't give you the orange box ?
> Have a safe trip !


Thank you!!! 
Haha - there is an empty orange box waiting for me upon my return . I just didn't want to be schlepping it across the globe and back (I only travel with carry-ons), so I told them that I will be traveling again domestically next Tuesday and can pick the box upon my return, cos the domestic terminal connects with the departure level of the international terminal where H is!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Right before a 16 hr flight ...



Uh, really, you're even stylish on the plane for a 16 hr flight! 

I see that baggy w/ the 'do not open' and perhaps a new purchase inside?!  What is that to the uninitiated and untraveled...namely me?


----------



## ehy12

Ang-Lin said:


> Great family picture!


[emoji3]


----------



## Ang-Lin

cocomlle said:


> Uh, really, you're even stylish on the plane for a 16 hr flight!
> 
> I see that baggy w/ the 'do not open' and perhaps a new purchase inside?!  What is that to the uninitiated and untraveled...namely me?


Haha! Whatever you are not uninitiated nor untraveled (wait, that’s a double negative!!). It’s the latest acquisition. C24 GA!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Hyderabad! We have an office in Chennai too but all my team sits in Hyderabad so haven't had a chance to visit Chennai! Nor Mumbai... which I heard is an experience in and of itself . I take it you flew Emirates via Dubai?


Normally, I would be flying Emirates via Dubai.  My last trip was with Delta via CDG because of my thumb twiddling problems.


----------



## Rami00

Clutch party! Etain and argile.


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## meowlett

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078328


Love your outfit!  Very stylish!  And as always, I LOVE your smile!  Hugs!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Haha! Whatever you are not uninitiated nor untraveled (wait, that’s a double negative!!). It’s the latest acquisition. C24 GA!



Oh, yes, the C24!!! So exciting!  But why is it in that pouch? Is it hermetically sealed? Does customs have to open it? I'm clueless obvs!


----------



## cocomlle

Rami00 said:


> Clutch party! Etain and argile.



That kelly cut!!!


----------



## cocomlle

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078328



The color on that GP is so rich and vibrant, just like your smile!


----------



## luckylove

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078328



Love this photo of you!


----------



## Ang-Lin

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078328


Love this shot! And the cardy matches the popsicle bag charm


----------



## Ang-Lin

Haha! The rule is the item has to leave the country so they don’t give it to you at the store. They wait until you board the plane and Hand over the item in a see through plastic bag. Then you open it on the plane I guess?? 


cocomlle said:


> Oh, yes, the C24!!! So exciting!  But why is it in that pouch? Is it hermetically sealed? Does customs have to open it? I'm clueless obvs!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

Rami00 said:


> Clutch party! Etain and argile.



 Adore this photo!


----------



## weibandy

meowlett said:


> Dinner at the Marina with my BE Kelly Pochette.
> View attachment 4077795
> View attachment 4077796
> View attachment 4077797


So dreamy!!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> Haha! The rule is the item has to leave the country so they don’t give it to you at the store. They wait until you board the plane and Hand over the item in a see through plastic bag. Then you open it on the plane I guess??


I know!  It is so annoying with the US and many other airports where the item has to be sealed.  In CDG, they just let you take the items from the store in a regular bag to the plane.  I remember it was the same at Incheon too where I have instant gratification from my retail therapy.


----------



## papertiger

Joining this thread just for once, up for 24 hours on Tues (about 18 hours at this point)


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Haha! The rule is the item has to leave the country so they don’t give it to you at the store. They wait until you board the plane and Hand over the item in a see through plastic bag. Then you open it on the plane I guess??



Well, I guess w/ it being in a see through bag, seeing the H dust bag - it's like a fashion statement!  You just need to change the wording to "Don't touch my Hermes!" You could be a major trend setter!


----------



## meowlett

One of the key benefits of coming home is to be reunited with my bags.  And the cookie.


----------



## Tonimichelle

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078328


Love your GP!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yesterday’s travel companions.


----------



## seasounds

meowlett said:


> Love your outfit!  Very stylish!  And as always, I LOVE your smile!  Hugs!


How perfect is your popsicle charm with your sweater!  Love your colors, as always, Bobkat!


----------



## seasounds

BBC said:


> Yesterday’s travel companions.
> 
> View attachment 4078495



This seems VERY posh! Any special monograms on the headrests?


----------



## joleenzy

BBC said:


> Yesterday’s travel companions.
> 
> View attachment 4078495



So awesome! It‘s my dream to fly like that one day [emoji173]️ Beautiful bag!


----------



## peppers90

Sous L’egide 90 as a belt, Pigment earrings, and 25 Bambou SO


----------



## peppers90

BBC said:


> Yesterday’s travel companions.
> 
> View attachment 4078495



Love the hat ❤️, is it Hermes?


----------



## bobkat1991

meowlett said:


> Love your outfit!  Very stylish!  And as always, I LOVE your smile!  Hugs!





cocomlle said:


> The color on that GP is so rich and vibrant, just like your smile!





luckylove said:


> Love this photo of you!





Ang-Lin said:


> Love this shot! And the cardy matches the popsicle bag charm





seasounds said:


> How perfect is your popsicle charm with your sweater!  Love your colors, as always, Bobkat!


*Oh my gosh!  I am overwhelmed (in a good way) by all of your thoughtful and positive comments!  I have been home bound for a while trying to wrestle my blood sugars down to a life sustaining level.  Today I finally felt well enough to venture out for bit.  Meowlett, cocomile, luckylove, Ang-Lin and seasounds.....you are beautiful people!  And you look real good in your pictures, too!*


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

meowlett said:


> Dinner at the Marina with my BE Kelly Pochette.
> View attachment 4077795
> View attachment 4077796
> View attachment 4077797



Stunning. Is that Greens?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Ang-Lin said:


> Right before a 16 hr flight ...



Loving the colors [emoji173]️


----------



## meowlett

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Stunning. Is that Greens?


It's Anthony's at the Kirkland Marina.


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Gorgeous pics! Love how the nail polish matches the Pochette!


Thanks.  Shellac #156 is an exact match for BE.


----------



## narnar

ehy12 said:


> Kelly 28 in noir today and Ostia sandals
> View attachment 4077183


I love your look! Perfect mix of colors.


----------



## ehy12

narnar said:


> I love your look! Perfect mix of colors.


Thank you!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ang-Lin said:


> Thank you!!!
> Haha - there is an empty orange box waiting for me upon my return . I just didn't want to be schlepping it across the globe and back (I only travel with carry-ons), so I told them that I will be traveling again domestically next Tuesday and can pick the box upon my return, cos the domestic terminal connects with the departure level of the international terminal where H is!


I see !!  This must be the most expensive item in a plastic DF bag.  I hear that SF airport H has a lot of nice goodies including Constance 18 from time to time.  And assuming that it is a franchise store, our purchase history will not be in the regular H system so that would mean that there is no limit !! Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> Dinner at the Marina with my BE Kelly Pochette.
> View attachment 4077795
> View attachment 4077796
> View attachment 4077797


Looking at this mariner, we may be from the same town !! Weather has been beautiful and your BE KP is TDF !


----------



## meowlett

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looking at this mariner, we may be from the same town !! Weather has been beautiful and your BE KP is TDF !


Thanks.  Ok.  It sounds like you are indeed from the same town.


----------



## elly_fong

Ang-Lin said:


> Right before a 16 hr flight ...


Wow you are stylish as always, even you are on 16 hr flight! 
Congrats on your new C24 and can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## elly_fong

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078328


Love your smiles and the bright sunny weather, and of course, with your lovely GP


----------



## Lollipop15

Dessert time! [emoji39][emoji511] Happy Friday [emoji177]


----------



## Ang-Lin

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Loving the colors [emoji173]️


Thank you! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> I see !!  This must be the most expensive item in a plastic DF bag.  I hear that SF airport H has a lot of nice goodies including Constance 18 from time to time.  And assuming that it is a franchise store, our purchase history will not be in the regular H system so that would mean that there is no limit !! Congrats.


Haha!!! could be one of them. However I saw some of the H fine jewelries on display the day I was there, and was told by SA that those are the easiest to sell. I suppose I can see why that's the case, because those items are small and easy to take on your carry-on luggage, and the higher price tag means you save more (in $ terms) when buying duty free!  You're absolutely right about it being a franchise store. That was my first question to them when I started working with them last year: "so... can you see my purchase history?"



elly_fong said:


> Wow you are stylish as always, even you are on 16 hr flight!
> Congrats on your new C24 and can't wait to see your reveal


Awww thank you - you're so kind! I'll do a proper reveal when I'm back in the country


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Yesterday’s travel companions.
> 
> View attachment 4078495


whoa... fancy shmancy !!!!
Love the pic!!! xoxoxox


----------



## Notorious Pink

seasounds said:


> This seems VERY posh! Any special monograms on the headrests?





queenlene said:


> So awesome! It‘s my dream to fly like that one day [emoji173]️ Beautiful bag!





peppers90 said:


> Love the hat [emoji173]️, is it Hermes?





Israeli_Flava said:


> whoa... fancy shmancy !!!!
> Love the pic!!! xoxoxox



Ha, not ours...DHs cousin, they are very close. Traveling with them is always an adventure, when we finished our travels for the day, I genuinely had no idea where I was! (Harbor Island) A bit more traveling again today (again, not totally sure where).

Peppers, the hat is Rag & Bone, with an H en Desordre maxi twilly tied to it. I prefer cloth hats as the straw ones always fly off my head!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> An updated family picture...forgot to include Miss Garden Party so she's in a separate photo...
> Top to bottom: b30s in malachite, blue De malte birdie, noir: b25 rose pourpre: Kelly 28 in hydra and noir: Kelly pochette blue electric and mini Kelly Bordeaux: bolide 27 gris mouette, halzan 31 gold, etoupe Lindy, Argile Jige, garden party Bougainville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078140
> View attachment 4078141



A lovely family [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

ehy12 said:


> An updated family picture...forgot to include Miss Garden Party so she's in a separate photo...
> Top to bottom: b30s in malachite, blue De malte birdie, noir: b25 rose pourpre: Kelly 28 in hydra and noir: Kelly pochette blue electric and mini Kelly Bordeaux: bolide 27 gris mouette, halzan 31 gold, etoupe Lindy, Argile Jige, garden party Bougainville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078140
> View attachment 4078141



Fabulous!


----------



## Serva1

Casual Friday, wearing white linen and first time my white orans in action. Summer is finally here [emoji41][emoji295]️ On my way to a less formal meeting, poor B25 a bit overstuffed, but it’s barenia and a real workhorse [emoji3] 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Casual Friday, wearing white linen and first time my white orans in action. Summer is finally here [emoji41][emoji295]️ On my way to a less formal meeting, poor B25 a bit overstuffed, but it’s barenia and a real workhorse [emoji3]
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4079242


Beautiful and so fresh!![emoji7]


----------



## diane278

Baton de Craie in Craie.


----------



## luckylove

diane278 said:


> Baton de Craie in Craie.
> View attachment 4079341



I love your craie bag! I have been tempted to buy this exact bag, but have not done so yet. How do you like it so far?


----------



## diane278

luckylove said:


> I love your craie bag! I have been tempted to buy this exact bag, but have not done so yet. How do you like it so far?



I love it...but I’ve only taken it out once. I am concerned about keeping it clean. I should start using it and see how it does.  I can see now that a darker color would be easier but I do love the light tone.  The style is perfect for my aesthetic.  I am new to Hermes so I don’t know much about color issues and wear. (I am a long-time Bottega Veneta groupie.)  Please let me know if you get one and how it works for you.


----------



## duoduoo

Picotin 18 etain with Ghw with rose azales rodeo pm, fianlly remember to take a photo.


----------



## Gnuj

diane278 said:


> Baton de Craie in Craie.
> View attachment 4079341


Love the entire outfit . It looks very comforty and stylish.


----------



## pureplatinum

on a sunny day with the Herbag and a sprinkling of cherries. Thanks for letting me share ❤️


----------



## DYH

From earlier this week....
finally busted this one out!


----------



## smoma

Gotten a Behapi bracelet to match my new K28, my Hermes ring also gotten some love from me too


----------



## toiletduck

DH and I caught the ferry to Kowloon to watch a ballet tonight. We were lucky to go during magic hour and had some time to take pics. I always wanted a c24 but this c18 is proving to be a bag for all occasions!


----------



## narnar

Lollipop15 said:


> Dessert time! [emoji39][emoji511] Happy Friday [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4078986


Drooling over your bag and that dessert.


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> Dessert time! [emoji39][emoji511] Happy Friday [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4078986



Hope you had enjoy both lovely’s! [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

Gnuj said:


> Love the entire outfit . It looks very comforty and stylish.


Thank you. I’m all about comfort and am basically a “uniform dresser”. Pants and a tunic...or a simple dress. Lots of ‘washed’ linen in hot weather. A bit of Elsa Peretti silver jewelry.  Minimal, clean lines. It makes my life very simple.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## seasounds

Serva1 said:


> Casual Friday, wearing white linen and first time my white orans in action. Summer is finally here [emoji41][emoji295]️ On my way to a less formal meeting, poor B25 a bit overstuffed, but it’s barenia and a real workhorse [emoji3]
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4079242


This is so beautiful!  I'm a very recent convert to linen sheets.  I might try wearing more linen, but I doubt I'd be able to keep it as wrinkle free as you, Serva!


----------



## Julide

ehy12 said:


> An updated family picture...forgot to include Miss Garden Party so she's in a separate photo...
> Top to bottom: b30s in malachite, blue De malte birdie, noir: b25 rose pourpre: Kelly 28 in hydra and noir: Kelly pochette blue electric and mini Kelly Bordeaux: bolide 27 gris mouette, halzan 31 gold, etoupe Lindy, Argile Jige, garden party Bougainville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078140
> View attachment 4078141


Your bolide is so beautiful!! A wonderful and diverse collection!!


----------



## Julide

Serva1 said:


> Casual Friday, wearing white linen and first time my white orans in action. Summer is finally here [emoji41][emoji295]️ On my way to a less formal meeting, poor B25 a bit overstuffed, but it’s barenia and a real workhorse [emoji3]
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4079242


Love love love your dress! Great outfit!!


----------



## dessert1st

Lollipop15 said:


> Dessert time! [emoji39][emoji511] Happy Friday [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4078986



Omg! The dessert looks amazing! And love the Birking too!


----------



## dessert1st

Accidental H matching. Hubby’s H tie and my anemone KP. Love H purples!


----------



## mcpro

First day out !! Happy weekend 




View attachment 40806


----------



## ms_sivalley

Nice weather for the long weekend!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Beautiful and so fresh!![emoji7]


Thank you ehy, I mostly dress in white or in colourful silks in summer [emoji295]️[emoji3]



seasounds said:


> This is so beautiful!  I'm a very recent convert to linen sheets.  I might try wearing more linen, but I doubt I'd be able to keep it as wrinkle free as you, Serva!


Thank you seasounds, love linen both wearing it and sleeping in the sheets in summer. At the countryhouse I prefer linen in curtains too,  also in my four poster canopy bed. Thicker linen doesn’t wrinkle so bad but imo it actually is ok to have a bit of wrinkles when wearing linen, so go for it. Start with a dress or blouse [emoji3]



Julide said:


> Love love love your dress! Great outfit!!


Thank you Julide, love linen and silk in summer [emoji3] This dress has a hoodie so I can ”hide” and wear sunnies if necessary.

Also want to thank everyone for the likes [emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Mosman

My dream bag !!!
Gorgeous.



mcpro said:


> First day out !! Happy weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40806


----------



## mcpro

Mosman said:


> My dream bag !!!
> Gorgeous.



mine too!! thank you


----------



## shopaholicious

Wondering what treasures are in the boutique across the street


----------



## littleblackbag

papertiger said:


> Joining this thread just for once, up for 24 hours on Tues (about 18 hours at this point)


Loving the colour of your GP.


----------



## papertiger

diane278 said:


> Baton de Craie in Craie.
> View attachment 4079341






Serva1 said:


> Casual Friday, wearing white linen and first time my white orans in action. Summer is finally here [emoji41][emoji295]️ On my way to a less formal meeting, poor B25 a bit overstuffed, but it’s barenia and a real workhorse [emoji3]
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4079242



Both of you look fabulous ad totally cool


----------



## cafecreme15

Israeli_Flava said:


> At the light


Love! Is the little twilly ribbon from the perfume bottle? 


meowlett said:


> Dinner at the Marina with my BE Kelly Pochette.
> View attachment 4077795
> View attachment 4077796
> View attachment 4077797


Stunning pics! Love how your nail polish matches


BBC said:


> Yesterday’s travel companions.
> 
> View attachment 4078495


What a glamorous photo! Looks like it should be in a travel mag. Hope you had a lovely vacay! 


ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4080714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice weather for the long weekend!


Every time I see a photo of a GP 30 I like it more and more. Adorable!


----------



## seishouai

Serva1 said:


> Casual Friday, wearing white linen and first time my white orans in action. Summer is finally here [emoji41][emoji295]️ On my way to a less formal meeting, poor B25 a bit overstuffed, but it’s barenia and a real workhorse [emoji3]
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4079242



I love your outfit and a B25 in Barenia leather is my HG Hermès bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowlett

I am posting my Barenia Faubourg B30 everywhere before I even do a formal review.  Bad bad bad me!

Well, I guess there is another bag and stuff to be revealed.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cafecreme15 said:


> Love! Is the little twilly ribbon from the perfume bottle?


yup! =}


----------



## cafecreme15

Israeli_Flava said:


> yup! =}


So cute! I have the little bottle so mine doesn't come off


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cafecreme15 said:


> So cute! I have the little bottle so mine doesn't come off


Mine was attached to a small sample size bottle of Twilly (I thought it was a sample). My SA put in my bag with my #newin B30....


----------



## cafecreme15

Israeli_Flava said:


> Mine was attached to a small sample size bottle of Twilly (I thought it was a sample). My SA put in my bag with my #newin B30....


Mine is glued on pretty tightly...scared to try and rip it off!


----------



## cavalpha

shopaholicious said:


> Wondering what treasures are in the boutique across the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080819


@shopaholicious: please can you share specs of your beauty. 
Many thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> What a glamorous photo! Looks like it should be in a travel mag. Hope you had a lovely vacay!



Thank you! We are in Baker’s Bay and coming home tomorrow. Everyone here is VERY understated so no in action shots....


----------



## diane278

This octogone was my first H bag. I tried to resist but it’s origami-like design pulled me in. I love it even with a simple linen tunic and jeans on a lazy Sunday.  Now, the question is: should I add a navy or a black one next? (The new Palo Alto store is only a couple of hours away........)


----------



## Prinipessa

meowlett said:


> I am posting my Barenia Faubourg B30 everywhere before I even do a formal review.  Bad bad bad me!
> 
> Well, I guess there is another bag and stuff to be revealed.
> View attachment 4080906
> 
> View attachment 4080905
> 
> View attachment 4080907
> 
> View attachment 4080904


Love the bag and the Dale Chihuly ceiling.


----------



## Prinipessa

Israeli_Flava said:


> At the light


Love it.  What a great idea using the Twilly ribbon.


----------



## Prinipessa

ehy12 said:


> An updated family picture...forgot to include Miss Garden Party so she's in a separate photo...
> Top to bottom: b30s in malachite, blue De malte birdie, noir: b25 rose pourpre: Kelly 28 in hydra and noir: Kelly pochette blue electric and mini Kelly Bordeaux: bolide 27 gris mouette, halzan 31 gold, etoupe Lindy, Argile Jige, garden party Bougainville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078140
> View attachment 4078141


Wow! How do you decide who gets an outing?


----------



## Prinipessa

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078328


Love the little ice cream charm.


----------



## Prinipessa

BBC said:


> Yesterday’s travel companions.
> 
> View attachment 4078495


Where are you off to Bari?  Love the stylish hat and bag.


----------



## ehy12

Prinipessa said:


> Wow! How do you decide who gets an outing?


[emoji7] sometimes by season or color of my outfit!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Prinipessa said:


> Where are you off to Bari?  Love the stylish hat and bag.



Thank you, @Prinipessa - We went to Harbor Island for a few days and are now docked at Bakers Bay. Coming home tomorrow. [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

Prinipessa said:


> Love the little ice cream charm.


Thank you, Prinipessa!


----------



## acrowcounted

Quick holiday night getaway


----------



## Metrowestmama

diane278 said:


> This octogone was my first H bag. I tried to resist but it’s origami-like design pulled me in. I love it even with a simple linen tunic and jeans on a lazy Sunday.  Now, the question is: should I add a navy or a black one next? (The new Palo Alto store is only a couple of hours away........)
> 
> View attachment 4081002


This looks perfect on you! Lovely!


----------



## Monique1004

TPM on a getaway with me.


----------



## Monique1004

Makemo swimsuit in action. I didn’t realize all that busy stuff going on the background. Such a gorgeous swimsuit so I really wanted to share the action shot.


----------



## cece1

Monique1004 said:


> Makemo swimsuit in action. I didn’t realize all that busy stuff going on the background. Such a gorgeous swimsuit so I really wanted to share the action shot.
> View attachment 4081151


You look beautiful!!!


----------



## cdatgal




----------



## ms_sivalley

Love the fact that a B25 can fit in your lap!


----------



## shopaholicious

cavalpha said:


> @shopaholicious: please can you share specs of your beauty.
> Many thanks!



@cavalpha It is a Sac en V 26cm in gold fjord.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Monique1004 said:


> Makemo swimsuit in action. I didn’t realize all that busy stuff going on the background. Such a gorgeous swimsuit so I really wanted to share the action shot.
> View attachment 4081151



Beautiful!!!

We are twinning today but I am wearing the navy one. [emoji1360]


----------



## Prinipessa

Monique1004 said:


> Makemo swimsuit in action. I didn’t realize all that busy stuff going on the background. Such a gorgeous swimsuit so I really wanted to share the action shot.
> View attachment 4081151


Lovely.


----------



## Gnuj

Monique1004 said:


> Makemo swimsuit in action. I didn’t realize all that busy stuff going on the background. Such a gorgeous swimsuit so I really wanted to share the action shot.
> View attachment 4081151


You look great! I need to check out this swimsuit in the store.


----------



## aube

A Whiter Shade of Pale...

Intrecciato briefcase in "asphalt" by Bottega Veneta , CapeCod doubletour watch, GlobeTrotter agenda in chevre leather and clochette-belt in box leather ALL in etoupe by Hermes. horn glasses is by Cutler and Gross.

(also posted in Bottega Veneta thread)


----------



## MAGJES

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078328


Love your popsicle charm!


----------



## odette57

diane278 said:


> This octogone was my first H bag. I tried to resist but it’s origami-like design pulled me in. I love it even with a simple linen tunic and jeans on a lazy Sunday.  Now, the question is: should I add a navy or a black one next? (The new Palo Alto store is only a couple of hours away........)
> 
> View attachment 4081002


Very lovely! A navy would be a good next octagone. I am thinking of one myself but the one with the strap.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

First photo shoot with my micro b!


----------



## Monique1004

cece1 said:


> You look beautiful!!!





BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> We are twinning today but I am wearing the navy one. [emoji1360]





Prinipessa said:


> Lovely.





Gnuj said:


> You look great! I need to check out this swimsuit in the store.



Thank you got the nice compliments. I also had a full shot of the back my husband took as well but wasn't confident enough to share. However the back of the swimsuit is very pretty I have to say.


----------



## Emerson

At the humble house? 


shopaholicious said:


> Wondering what treasures are in the boutique across the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080819


----------



## shopaholicious

@Emerson Yes!   Good eye!


----------



## xiaoxiao

A bit random but I finally found my perfect summer belt!


----------



## azukitea

xiaoxiao said:


> A bit random but I finally found my perfect summer belt!
> 
> View attachment 4081706


love how you styled it with your outfit, you have made it very elegant looking!


----------



## Emerson

Oh I hope you found a lot of treasures across the street!  Any luck?


shopaholicious said:


> @Emerson Yes!   Good eye!


----------



## MAGJES

xiaoxiao said:


> A bit random but I finally found my perfect summer belt!
> 
> View attachment 4081706


Love!!


----------



## DR2014

xiaoxiao said:


> A bit random but I finally found my perfect summer belt!
> 
> View attachment 4081706


wow!!!  can you tell us about your dress and necklace?  everything is absolutely stunning!  You look fab!!


----------



## thyme

Recent action shots..


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

acrowcounted said:


> Quick holiday night getaway
> View attachment 4081122



Love the color. What is it called?


----------



## Monique1004

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you got the nice compliments. I also had a full shot of the back my husband took as well but wasn't confident enough to share. However the back of the swimsuit is very pretty I have to say.



I actually typed “thank you for the nice compliments...”


----------



## shopaholicious

Only got a twilly. I inquired about Kelly and the SA said it has not been in production for a few years... lol



Emerson said:


> Oh I hope you found a lot of treasures across the street!  Any luck?


----------



## cafecreme15

shopaholicious said:


> Only got a twilly. I inquired about Kelly and the SA said it has not been in production for a few years... lol



You mean the SA told you they haven’t made Kelly bags in a few years?! [emoji23] what do you say in response? Can’t believe that person would tell such a bald faced lie


----------



## Monique1004

Last but not least my travel companion, Halzan 31 in Etain.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## shopaholicious

I just said "oh really".  Since I am not a regular, I was not expecting to see K or B.  I asked about Lindy and Constance, and he said they have nothing in stock due to end of the month.    I think part of their job training involves creative responses 



cafecreme15 said:


> You mean the SA told you they haven’t made Kelly bags in a few years?! [emoji23] what do you say in response? Can’t believe that person would tell such a bald faced lie


----------



## xiaoxiao

DR2014 said:


> wow!!!  can you tell us about your dress and necklace?  everything is absolutely stunning!  You look fab!!



Thank you thank you!! The dress is super old (maybe 7 years ago?), from J Mendel, and the necklace is brunello Cucinelli, also from a few seasons ago.


----------



## acrowcounted

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love the color. What is it called?


Rose Extreme in Epsom in some lights its very pink and in other lights it's almost red/coral.


----------



## Heavenplay

28 GA Kelly/ 35 Chocolate Birkin/31 Black Bolide with DD/DS in shopping center/hotel/museum .....


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

shopaholicious said:


> I just said "oh really".  Since I am not a regular, I was not expecting to see K or B.  I asked about Lindy and Constance, and he said they have nothing in stock due to end of the month.    I think part of their job training involves creative responses



Reminds me of that Pretty Women moment where she asks how much is this dress (or whatever she asked about)..and the lady says “very expensive.”

[emoji85]

You need to come back to that store in the future with an awesome Kelly and rub it in his face [emoji87]


----------



## Pinkfairyjade




----------



## ms_sivalley

BE x BI x BZ


----------



## Vhermes212

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4081988


is this blue hydrya? love the color


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Vhermes212 said:


> is this blue hydrya? love the color


Blue Zanzibar B25 not often we get sunshine here so took the chance to get a daylight while I could!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Heavenplay said:


> 28 GA Kelly/ 35 Chocolate Birkin/31 Black Bolide with DD/DS in shopping center/hotel/museum .....


Lovely photos and beautiful bags!


----------



## weibandy

Heavenplay said:


> 28 GA Kelly/ 35 Chocolate Birkin/31 Black Bolide with DD/DS in shopping center/hotel/museum .....


Your photos are beautiful and so meaningful.  I see the shot of “Magpie” by Monet.  I love that painting so much.  Had the pleasure of viewing it while it travelled.  Promised I would see it next in France.  Thanks for your post.


----------



## bobkat1991

MAGJES said:


> Love your popsicle charm!


Thank you MAGJES!


----------



## Prinipessa

Heavenplay said:


> 28 GA Kelly/ 35 Chocolate Birkin/31 Black Bolide with DD/DS in shopping center/hotel/museum .....


Love the photo with your children, precious.


----------



## Prinipessa

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4081997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE x BI x BZ


What a lovely combination of colors.


----------



## Prinipessa

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4081988


Beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prinipessa

aube said:


> A Whiter Shade of Pale...
> 
> Intrecciato briefcase in "asphalt" by Bottega Veneta , CapeCod doubletour watch, GlobeTrotter agenda in chevre leather and clochette-belt in box leather ALL in etoupe by Hermes. horn glasses is by Cutler and Gross.
> 
> (also posted in Bottega Veneta thread)


Gorgeous combination, love it.


----------



## Prinipessa

LovingTheOrange said:


> First photo shoot with my micro b!
> 
> View attachment 4081566


So cute.


----------



## Prinipessa

LovingTheOrange said:


> First photo shoot with my micro b!
> 
> View attachment 4081566


I'm just curious, can you get a wallet and phone in it?


----------



## Prinipessa

xiaoxiao said:


> A bit random but I finally found my perfect summer belt!
> 
> View attachment 4081706


Love the belt and love your outfit. Very stylish.


----------



## Prinipessa

Monique1004 said:


> Last but not least my travel companion, Halzan 31 in Etain.
> View attachment 4081802


I need this travel companion. Does it hold everything you need?


----------



## mcpro

Sunny Monday [emoji274]


----------



## aube

Prinipessa said:


> Gorgeous combination, love it.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Emerson

Hahaha, not in production for years! That’s a good one!! 
There are often bags in this boutique but they are always for display only! 


shopaholicious said:


> Only got a twilly. I inquired about Kelly and the SA said it has not been in production for a few years... lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lunch today with my Pico 18 in the new Taurillon Maurice leather. The new leather is a little stiffer so perfect for the Pico which can get too slouchy. No insert needed in the future I hope...


----------



## shopaholicious

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Reminds me of that Pretty Women moment where she asks how much is this dress (or whatever she asked about)..and the lady says “very expensive.”
> 
> [emoji85]
> 
> You need to come back to that store in the future with an awesome Kelly and rub it in his face [emoji87]


I have learned a lot from tPF over the years to not get bothered by these bizarre practices and behavior.  The SA was very helpful when it comes to twilly and bracelet.  So it was not a bad experience overall.




Emerson said:


> Hahaha, not in production for years! That’s a good one!!
> There are often bags in this boutique but they are always for display only!



Yes there were K and B for display only.  It is a very nice boutique.


----------



## pureplatinum

WIth the eileen pendant & necklace and a viscose tea dress


----------



## Serva1

pureplatinum said:


> WIth the eileen pendant & necklace and a viscose tea dress



Looks lovely and your Ferragamo Sofia is gorgeous too [emoji3] I need a tea dress!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> A bit random but I finally found my perfect summer belt!
> 
> View attachment 4081706



OMG STUNNING!!!!! You look SOOOOOOO AMAZING!!!!!
Love how perfectly the belt works with this!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

BBC said:


> OMG STUNNING!!!!! You look SOOOOOOO AMAZING!!!!!
> Love how perfectly the belt works with this!!



Awwwww thank you!!! ❤️❤️❤️  Finally fit into the dress I’m so happy.


----------



## Purse snob

xiaoxiao said:


> A bit random but I finally found my perfect summer belt!
> 
> View attachment 4081706



Love the dress and the pairing with the belt


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagalogist

Heavenplay said:


> 28 GA Kelly/ 35 Chocolate Birkin/31 Black Bolide with DD/DS in shopping center/hotel/museum .....


you are such a chic and cool young mommy


----------



## pureplatinum

Serva1 said:


> Looks lovely and your Ferragamo Sofia is gorgeous too [emoji3] I need a tea dress!!!



Aww thank you very much Serva1!  (I like how the Sofia is one practical purse)
Looking forward to your post with your tea dress soon!


----------



## luvlux64

White H’s  . Have a great day everyone


----------



## Prinipessa

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4082588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch today with my Pico 18 in the new Taurillon Maurice leather. The new leather is a little stiffer so perfect for the Pico which can get too slouchy. No insert needed in the future I hope...


Thank you for posting a photo of the new Taurillon Maurice leather, it's beautiful.  I love the fact that it's not slouchy.  Is it heavy?


----------



## meowlett

Hands free life with the J28.  Seriously, I might never change bag again.




Thank God I have beautiful H bags to save me from my Messenger Bag purgatory.


----------



## Monique1004

Heavenplay said:


> 28 GA Kelly/ 35 Chocolate Birkin/31 Black Bolide with DD/DS in shopping center/hotel/museum .....



I would love to get a chocolate birkin. It sounds so yummy just hearing it.


----------



## Louis74

Victoria II 43 in Etoupe - all packed up, as I wait for my ride to the airport.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Prinipessa said:


> Thank you for posting a photo of the new Taurillon Maurice leather, it's beautiful.  I love the fact that it's not slouchy.  Is it heavy?


Nope, not heavy at all but remember its only a 18. My 22 in regular clemence does feel a little heavy but I also have a maitai insert inside her. I think this new leather is a thumbs up.


----------



## Louis74

H accessories packed in the Vic:





Trifold agenda/notebook in Rouge H box
Kennedy bracelet Bleu de Prusse box
Tampon Graphique scarf (CS) in natural / ciel / bleu (Fall 2013)


----------



## Monique1004

Prinipessa said:


> I need this travel companion. Does it hold everything you need?



Yes. It's plenty for me. It will fit big wallet, sunny even a small umbrella.


----------



## Prinipessa

meowlett said:


> Hands free life with the J28.  Seriously, I might never change bag again.
> View attachment 4082801
> View attachment 4082802
> View attachment 4082803
> 
> Thank God I have beautiful H bags to save me from my Messenger Bag purgatory.


Beautiful and love the sandals.


----------



## meowlett

Prinipessa said:


> Beautiful and love the sandals.


Thank you.  I love those sandals.


----------



## Notorious Pink

meowlett said:


> Hands free life with the J28.  Seriously, I might never change bag again.
> View attachment 4082801
> View attachment 4082802
> View attachment 4082803
> 
> Thank God I have beautiful H bags to save me from my Messenger Bag purgatory.



Love these pics! You look fabulous and happy [emoji4] LOVE the shirt, too!!!


----------



## azukitea

noir b25 + gris asphalte/palladium loop pendant


----------



## steffysstyle

Wearing my new Evelyne (Beton) out for the first time today! Love this adorable size


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

Necklace


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4082588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch today with my Pico 18 in the new Taurillon Maurice leather. The new leather is a little stiffer so perfect for the Pico which can get too slouchy. No insert needed in the future I hope...


Both the Pico and your lunch looked yummy !


----------



## acrowcounted

bobkat1991 said:


> Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084539


Your pictures always make me smile.


----------



## meowlett

Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


OMG that is too cute!! I loooove the doggies Barkin handbag, hahaha!!!!


----------



## Rouge H

Your Cocker’s are soooooo adorable❤️
The Birkins are ok too!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Prinipessa said:


> Beautiful and love the sandals.



You look great. Love it all. [emoji173]️


----------



## Tonimichelle

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


Oh your doggies are so lovely, those photos are adorable!


----------



## DYH

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


love it!
I also go the Barkins for my dogs!!


----------



## momasaurus

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4082588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch today with my Pico 18 in the new Taurillon Maurice leather. The new leather is a little stiffer so perfect for the Pico which can get too slouchy. No insert needed in the future I hope...


Looks like a fabulous leather! I haven't seen it yet IRL. Is it heavy? I love the Pico 18.
EDIT: just saw your other post. Sounds like a great leather and I love not needing an insert.


----------



## lindaw

For years I carried almost solely crossbody bags (then still messenger bags ha) when most people seemed to prefer shoulder bags, yet these days I find myself carrying  more shoulder bags. As long as they stay on my shoulder well I find them super easy to get in and out of. About to head out the door with Miss Trim I.


----------



## acrowcounted

lindaw said:


> For years I carried almost solely crossbody bags (then still messenger bags ha) when most people seemed to prefer shoulder bags, yet these days I find myself carrying  more shoulder bags. As long as they stay on my shoulder well I find them super easy to get in and out of. About to head out the door with Miss Trim I.


I really like your shoes too!


----------



## lindaw

acrowcounted said:


> I really like your shoes too!



Thanks!! I'm not terribly good with high heels but these are super comfy


----------



## Rami00

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


These are the cutest action shots I have ever seen> Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bobkat1991

acrowcounted said:


> Your pictures always make me smile.


What a kind thing to say, acrowcounted!  Thank you!



meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


Your models are so lovely!  The bags look great, too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prinipessa

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


So cute times a million.


----------



## Prinipessa

lindaw said:


> For years I carried almost solely crossbody bags (then still messenger bags ha) when most people seemed to prefer shoulder bags, yet these days I find myself carrying  more shoulder bags. As long as they stay on my shoulder well I find them super easy to get in and out of. About to head out the door with Miss Trim I.


I love the Trim bag, it's so perfectly balanced and never falls off my shoulder like other bags.  There was some talk of it being brought back, but I haven't seen any in stores.


----------



## ScottyGal

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


This is the best post I've ever seen - what's better that cute doggies, H scarves and bags?!


----------



## lindaw

Prinipessa said:


> I love the Trim bag, it's so perfectly balanced and never falls off my shoulder like other bags.  There was some talk of it being brought back, but I haven't seen any in stores.



I agree, I hope they bring back the Trim! I would like to get one with the gusset next as it would hold more, but love the look of the original Trim, too. Wish it came with two strap lengths like the Massai but that doesn’t really work with the design I suppose!


----------



## MarsHMe

Brought my new to me B30 Etoupe with me to Japan & checking in to this gorgeous hotel Hoshinoya Tokyo.


----------



## Vhermes212

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


Soooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## hers4eva

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581



These are so cute 

Where did you get the adorable “barkin” bag  ?


----------



## meowlett

hers4eva said:


> These are so cute
> 
> Where did you get the adorable “barkin” bag  ?



Amazon.  Just search for Barkin dog bags.


----------



## hers4eva

meowlett said:


> Amazon.  Just search for Barkin dog bags.



Thank you 

They even had other designer purses... they were all too cute for words


----------



## cafecreme15

steffysstyle said:


> Wearing my new Evelyne (Beton) out for the first time today! Love this adorable size
> View attachment 4083996



Effortlessly chic for summer!


----------



## steffysstyle

cafecreme15 said:


> Effortlessly chic for summer!



Thank you!


----------



## dgie

Getting my hair done with my go-to k28


----------



## MAGJES

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


Insanely cute!!   I used to have a buff cocker that loved to pose with my bags.  Miss her so much.


----------



## ttjanice

Ms Goldie is relaxing in the park.


----------



## ttjanice

And me too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


Great pics (and pups!)


----------



## toiletduck

steffysstyle said:


> Wearing my new Evelyne (Beton) out for the first time today! Love this adorable size
> View attachment 4083996


Love this look! So clean and fresh! Beton is such a gorgeous colour too!


----------



## toiletduck

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


LOVE this! Such a funny caption and fun shoot!


----------



## maplemoose

Ready to go out on a wonderful Saturday. Can’t have enough of the toxic smell.


----------



## Tonimichelle

maplemoose said:


> Ready to go out on a wonderful Saturday. Can’t have enough of the toxic smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087227
> View attachment 4087228


Is this barenia 35? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Rodeo in action at Home Depot kids workshop


----------



## maplemoose

Tonimichelle said:


> Is this barenia 35? It’s gorgeous!



Thank you! It is Barenia B30. Perfect in every way possible.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Taking the C24 GA on her maiden voyage....


----------



## ms_sivalley

Ang-Lin said:


> Taking the C24 GA on her maiden voyage....


So chic!!!


----------



## cece1

Ang-Lin said:


> Taking the C24 GA on her maiden voyage....


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## seasounds

maplemoose said:


> Ready to go out on a wonderful Saturday. Can’t have enough of the toxic smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087227
> View attachment 4087228


Love the use of the bolduc ribbon to wrap the handles!  And the bag's not bad either.


----------



## Freckles1

H belt and Golden Goose for summer!


----------



## meowlett

Shadow selfie


----------



## Rouge H

Bleu Brighton today to match the lovely skies


----------



## chanelious

Miss Rose Poupre 25 in action [emoji1] She's out on the same day I brought her home to support my DD's ticketed dance performance in school


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

C24 noir rghw 
Grand loop pendant in Gris asphalt


----------



## Purse snob

Oran sandals in the fitting room


----------



## Tonimichelle

Another Sunday lunch in the glorious Kent countryside


----------



## pureplatinum

K32 during and after Korean lunch this weekend.

(twilly and canvas shoulder strap are non-H).


----------



## mcpro

Checking out the new store in Palo Alto


----------



## weibandy

Mini Evelyn in Etain.  After dinner coffee...this etain color makes me feel so sophisticated


----------



## momasaurus

maplemoose said:


> Ready to go out on a wonderful Saturday. Can’t have enough of the toxic smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087227
> View attachment 4087228


Great handle wrappings!! Awesome bag too!


----------



## thyme

Indoor window shopping on a hot sunny day


----------



## catin

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4088103
> 
> Another Sunday lunch in the glorious Kent countryside


This photo makes me want to visit the Kent countryside!


----------



## catin

meowlett said:


> Birkin's and B*tches in action.  Actually, the girls are practising their stay exercises.  They are well trained enough that I can leave them with the bags.
> 
> View attachment 4084575
> View attachment 4084577
> View attachment 4084578
> View attachment 4084579
> View attachment 4084581


Meowlett, you post the best photos of your bags and dogs. The girls look so proud to be doing good work for you!


----------



## catin

meowlett said:


> Hands free life with the J28.  Seriously, I might never change bag again.
> View attachment 4082801
> View attachment 4082802
> View attachment 4082803
> 
> Thank God I have beautiful H bags to save me from my Messenger Bag purgatory.


I've been having trouble contemplating buying a non-crossbody again.  It kind of limits my H choices feeling that way. I have been trying to find a Berline 28 to try on in the meantime.


----------



## maplemoose

momasaurus said:


> Great handle wrappings!! Awesome bag too!



Thank you! It was a lot easier than twilly actually. However I haven’t found another bag/color/leather it works so well.


----------



## catin

Ang-Lin said:


> Taking the C24 GA on her maiden voyage....


This is such a cool photo! Is that mirror installment up in SF?


----------



## Ang-Lin

catin said:


> This is such a cool photo! Is that mirror installment up in SF?


Haha no - it’s in the Bay Meadows area by the Caltrain station. My hunting ground cos there’s a Blue Bottle by there!


----------



## Ang-Lin

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4088310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Evelyn in Etain.  After dinner coffee...this etain color makes me feel so sophisticated


you ARE sophisticated, with or without etain!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## catin

Ang-Lin said:


> Haha no - it’s in the Bay Meadows area by the Caltrain station. My hunting ground cos there’s a Blue Bottle by there!


Nice I will keep that in mind next time I'm up that way!


----------



## Lollipop15

Dessert time with my baby B [emoji4][emoji177][emoji92]


----------



## Lisa-SH

Did not get chance to upload until now, lunch with Hubby at one of our fav restaurants in downtown last weekend. Feel very comfortable to use Constance 24 during the summer.


----------



## weibandy

Ang-Lin said:


> you ARE sophisticated, with or without etain!


You are the very sweetest!!  Thank you


----------



## Yodabest

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4088310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Evelyn in Etain.  After dinner coffee...this etain color makes me feel so sophisticated



I used my evie PM today and was feeling sophisticated vibes as well.


----------



## weibandy

PC1984 said:


> I used my evie PM today and was feeling sophisticated vibes as well.


So cool!!     It’s a nice little companion


----------



## aube

Hang-it-All hanger in steel and walnut by Eames. Canvas and leather hat, 2 Etriviere belts in black leather and vache naturelle ALL from Hermes .

(also posted in Space for Guys Modelling their Hermes thread)


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Indoor window shopping on a hot sunny day
> 
> View attachment 4088401



THE perfect birkin.  Beautiful.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> THE perfect birkin.  Beautiful.



thank you


----------



## Avelinn

My new bracelet I‘m in love and so teased to get my first clic H in white with rosegold to match it


----------



## Ladybaga

Avelinn said:


> My new bracelet I‘m in love and so teased to get my first clic H in white with rosegold to match it


Congratulations on your new rivale bracelet! This looks so good on you! A white clic H in rgh will look amazing with this. Have fun!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Avelinn said:


> My new bracelet I‘m in love and so teased to get my first clic H in white with rosegold to match it


Love it!


----------



## orbitz01

Using my new Evelyne PM in Magnolia today!


----------



## azukitea

aube said:


> Hang-it-All hanger in steel and walnut by Eames. Canvas and leather hat, 2 Etriviere belts in black leather and vache naturelle ALL from Hermes .
> 
> (also posted in Space for Guys Modelling their Hermes thread)


love hang it all and charles eames is a genuis


----------



## Avelinn

orbitz01 said:


> Using my new Evelyne PM in Magnolia today!


 I love this color  it is so beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MAGJES

orbitz01 said:


> Using my new Evelyne PM in Magnolia today!


Magnolia Evie is gorgeous!


----------



## heifer

spending some family time, and B30 VV first outing.


----------



## Ladybaga

heifer said:


> spending some family time, and B30 VV first outing.


This is such nice picture of you and your family! I swoon every time I see your B30 VV.  She is so beautiful and looks fantastic on you!!!


----------



## heifer

Ladybaga said:


> This is such nice picture of you and your family! I swoon every time I see your B30 VV.  She is so beautiful and looks fantastic on you!!!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Ladybaga

heifer said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


I am waiting for my VV to get here.  I put in a request for either a 30B, 28 or 32 K or Constance.  I told my SA not to tell me which one they have me down for so that I can be surprised.  (I missed the season for these greens:  Bengale, Bamboo, and Malachite, so Vert Vertigo is my chance to complete my collection.)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> Checking out the new store in Palo Alto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088219


You made a trip to PA ?


----------



## Addicted to bags

maplemoose said:


> Ready to go out on a wonderful Saturday. Can’t have enough of the toxic smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087227
> View attachment 4087228


Like how you used the Hermes ribbon as your twilly!


----------



## DYH

It POURED. So i thought, why not? 

(And yes, it is water resistant!)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

DYH said:


> It POURED. So i thought, why not?
> 
> (And yes, it is water resistant!)
> 
> View attachment 4089956
> View attachment 4089957


I think this is a better and more versatile option than the Chanel raincoat!! Cute


----------



## birkin10600

Sharing my hermes action photos. Thank you.


----------



## birkin10600

Sorry, i posted again cause first photo didn't show the whole action of Constance bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

birkin10600 said:


> Sorry, i posted again cause first photo didn't show the whole action of Constance bag. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089978


Beautiful Constance and jewelry


----------



## birkin10600

Madam Bijoux said:


> Beautiful Constance and jewelry


Thank you dear![emoji4]


----------



## Gnuj

birkin10600 said:


> Sharing my hermes action photos. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089970
> View attachment 4089973


Love the pop of color with your Constance! Could you show us a family shot from the stack of Hermes boxes? I almost didn't notice it, I was distracted by your jewelry in the second picture .


----------



## Ulf

Prinipessa said:


> Thank you for posting a photo of the new Taurillon Maurice leather, it's beautiful.  I love the fact that it's not slouchy.  Is it heavy?


It can be a bit slouchy. It looks and feels like a mix between Clemence and Togo, but is thinner and lighter. I bought this Cityback in Paris at the end of April.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## heifer

Ladybaga said:


> I am waiting for my VV to get here.  I put in a request for either a 30B, 28 or 32 K or Constance.  I told my SA not to tell me which one they have me down for so that I can be surprised.  (I missed the season for these greens:  Bengale, Bamboo, and Malachite, so Vert Vertigo is my chance to complete my collection.)



I'm pretty sure your VV will soon arrive! I'm thinking which color I should go next?


----------



## cavluv

Kicking off a birthday celebration in style with miss VV novillo. It’s her first trip...


----------



## MotherOfBostons

cavluv said:


> Kicking off a birthday celebration in style with miss VV novillo. It’s her first trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090425



That is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## meowlett

It is one of those days.  The cookie was not enough to keep my inner monster in check.


----------



## Ladybaga

S


cavluv said:


> Kicking off a birthday celebration in style with miss VV novillo. It’s her first trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I love it!!! Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

meowlett said:


> It is one of those days.  The cookie was not enough to keep my inner monster in check.
> View attachment 4090512
> 
> View attachment 4090511
> 
> View attachment 4090513


You are my kinda gal! Cookies, Ice Cream and a Birkin! The best combo EVER!!!


----------



## meowlett

Ladybaga said:


> You are my kinda gal! Cookies, Ice Cream and a Birkin! The best combo EVER!!!


 Cookies, ice-cream, Birkin and puppies are essential elements in life.


----------



## steffysstyle

Oran's in blanc and Mini Evelyne in Beton.


----------



## steffysstyle

toiletduck said:


> Love this look! So clean and fresh! Beton is such a gorgeous colour too!



Thank you! I am so in love with this colour!


----------



## cocomlle

DYH said:


> It POURED. So i thought, why not?
> 
> (And yes, it is water resistant!)
> 
> View attachment 4089956
> View attachment 4089957



This is beyond awesome!  You are my new spirit animal!


----------



## cocomlle

cavluv said:


> Kicking off a birthday celebration in style with miss VV novillo. It’s her first trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090425



Doing a celebration right! Happy birthday!


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Cookies, ice-cream, Birkin and puppies are essential elements in life.



I concur wholeheartedly! I think I will stitch that on a pillow...w/ your trademark approval of course!


----------



## cocomlle

A different kind of "action" shot. Purchased last winter, but finally pulled it out for use as a ring tray. My first foray into H Porcelain/Tableware albeit a very small one.


----------



## MAGJES

meowlett said:


> Cookies, ice-cream, Birkin and puppies are essential elements in life.


Don’t forget chocolate! 
Can’t. Live. Without.


----------



## seasounds

cocomlle said:


> A different kind of "action" shot. Purchased last winter, but finally pulled it out for use as a ring tray. My first foray into H Porcelain/Tableware albeit a very small one.
> 
> View attachment 4091332


I use this piece as a jewelry tray at my bathroom sink!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

cocomlle said:


> A different kind of "action" shot. Purchased last winter, but finally pulled it out for use as a ring tray. My first foray into H Porcelain/Tableware albeit a very small one.
> 
> View attachment 4091332


I NEED this!! What is it called?


----------



## cocomlle

cafecreme15 said:


> I NEED this!! What is it called?



It's the Mosaique au 24 Platinum line! This is the Square Plate: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/mosaique-au-24-square-plate-P035041P/

My picture is upside down, so this is how it's supposed to be haha. Slippery slope...le sigh.


----------



## cocomlle

seasounds said:


> I use this piece as a jewelry tray at my bathroom sink!



Oh, I should put it in my bathroom too, but it wouldn't match...which means I must redo my bathroom to match the Mosaique!


----------



## seasounds

cocomlle said:


> Oh, I should put it in my bathroom too, but it wouldn't match...which means I must redo my bathroom to match the Mosaique!


I've added the tiny plate since I took this action shot.


----------



## hannahsophia

cocomlle said:


> A different kind of "action" shot. Purchased last winter, but finally pulled it out for use as a ring tray. My first foray into H Porcelain/Tableware albeit a very small one.
> 
> View attachment 4091332



So pretty!


----------



## cocomlle

seasounds said:


> I've added the tiny plate since I took this action shot.



Nice!!! Even your bathroom has style! You are my inspiration!


----------



## cafecreme15

cocomlle said:


> It's the Mosaique au 24 Platinum line! This is the Square Plate: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/mosaique-au-24-square-plate-P035041P/
> 
> My picture is upside down, so this is how it's supposed to be haha. Slippery slope...le sigh.
> 
> View attachment 4091375


Thank you!!


----------



## riquita

I saw a picture of this bracelet stack in Pinterest,  and I finally got to recreate it because I recently got the H clic in black.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## meowlett

Cookie, Birkin and ice-cream again.  I am trying to color coordinate the ice-cream and the bag.


----------



## DYH

cocomlle said:


> This is beyond awesome!  You are my new spirit animal!


  ha ha ha. thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

seasounds said:


> I've added the tiny plate since I took this action shot.


Perfect!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

meowlett said:


> Cookie, Birkin and ice-cream again.  I am trying to color coordinate the ice-cream and the bag.
> View attachment 4091812
> View attachment 4091813



It’s good to have goals! [emoji5]


----------



## azukitea

Business travel companions


----------



## birkin10600

Gnuj said:


> Love the pop of color with your Constance! Could you show us a family shot from the stack of Hermes boxes? I almost didn't notice it, I was distracted by your jewelry in the second picture .


 Thank you!  We'll do one day.


----------



## seasounds

My first RTW piece with low power boots and mini Roulis.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lady_S

meowlett said:


> Cookie, Birkin and ice-cream again.  I am trying to color coordinate the ice-cream and the bag.
> View attachment 4091812
> View attachment 4091813



Love this!!!


----------



## MAGJES

Hermes rodeo in action on a YSL!


----------



## meowlett

Skipping the cookie and went straight for ice-cream today.


----------



## acrowcounted

Took the kids out for ice cream on this beautiful evening.


----------



## ipodgirl

Coffee break!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Inaugural wearing of my Legend sandals - they were so comfortable! Waiting for my twin DD’s elementary school moving up ceremony...how on earth do I now have 3 kids in middle
School ??!


----------



## Mosman

meowlett said:


> Skipping the cookie and went straight for ice-cream today.
> View attachment 4092482


So beautiful, Is this your bag Etain colour???


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Inaugural wearing of my Legend sandals - they were so comfortable! Waiting for my twin DD’s elementary school moving up ceremony...how on earth do I now have 3 kids in middle
> School ??!



I just got these in black and so excited to wear them!  Love the gold!!!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I just got these in black and so excited to wear them!  Love the gold!!!


They are so comfortable ! You will  them - I might have to look into a black pair - I’m now intrigued by the santorini flats - I can’t do the Oran’s, I love the way they look on others , but  they pinch me...


----------



## Ladybaga

acrowcounted said:


> Took the kids out for ice cream on this beautiful evening.
> View attachment 4092697





meowlett said:


> Skipping the cookie and went straight for ice-cream today.
> View attachment 4092482


Y'all are making me hungry for ice cream! Beautiful bags, ladies!


----------



## thyme

Action from Roland Garros and chance meeting with fellow tpfer


----------



## ladysarah

chincac said:


> Action from Roland Garros and chance meeting with fellow tpfer
> 
> View attachment 4093399
> View attachment 4093400


Adorable ! May I ask what pink it is? A 25?


----------



## thyme

ladysarah said:


> Adorable ! May I ask what pink it is? A 25?



Thank you. It is rose lipstick mini kelly (20cm)


----------



## jpezmom

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4092256
> 
> 
> Business travel companions


The best companions!  May I ask what color B you have?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mosman

Kelly 28 etoupe out shopping.


----------



## peggioka

Is blue brighton available now?  one of my favorite blues, I thought it was discontinued in around 2010?


Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4087455
> 
> Bleu Brighton today to match the lovely skies


----------



## Rouge H

peggioka said:


> Is blue brighton available now?  one of my favorite blues, I thought it was discontinued in around 2010?



It is a pretty shade of blue and available both in the Evelyn and Kelly dog from Hermes.com


----------



## azukitea

jpezmom said:


> The best companions!  May I ask what color B you have?


Hi the b25 is noir


----------



## JCCL

peggioka said:


> Is blue brighton available now?  one of my favorite blues, I thought it was discontinued in around 2010?


Yes I just got it in  Constance 24 and it’s a unique color love it


----------



## Notorious Pink

...and even sometimes on Saturdays, we wait...
(pls send good vibes!!!)


----------



## tv_vt1809

Museum day seeing a Rodin exhibition with my B25


----------



## estallal

tv_vt1809 said:


> Museum day seeing a Rodin exhibition with my B25



May I ask what this color is? Beautiful!


----------



## acrowcounted

Mosman said:


> Kelly 28 etoupe out shopping.


Love your dress too!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Taking the B40 out for errands


----------



## Monique1004

Maiden voyage for my New SO.


----------



## cece1

Monique1004 said:


> Maiden voyage for my New SO.
> View attachment 4095105
> View attachment 4095106



Such a gorgeous B!!!


----------



## Livia1

tv_vt1809 said:


> Museum day seeing a Rodin exhibition with my B25



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Action from Roland Garros and chance meeting with fellow tpfer
> 
> View attachment 4093399
> View attachment 4093400



What a gorgeous little bag!  Perfect for that outing.  And how fun to meet another member!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> What a gorgeous little bag!  Perfect for that outing.  And how fun to meet another member!



thank you!  was great to meet and chat to her, whose H collection i greatly admire..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tv_vt1809

estallal said:


> May I ask what this color is? Beautiful!


thanks dear! This is Rough H


----------



## meowlett

Miss Kelly is going out for a spin.


----------



## toiletduck

Out and about in Milan with Miss Lime! Wearing vintage YSL top, Redone jeans and Monica Vinader earrings.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Headed to a 3yo’s birthday party. First time wearing this birkin out so I got excited and tried to take a pic for TPF. Then my little guy wanted to join in [emoji85]


----------



## Ladybaga

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Headed to a 3yo’s birthday party. First time wearing this birkin out so I got excited and tried to take a pic for TPF. Then my little guy wanted to join in [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4095698
> View attachment 4095703


Love these pictures! Your bag is fabulous and you look great! Your sweetie pie steals the show!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Ladybaga said:


> Love these pictures! Your bag is fabulous and you look great! Your sweetie pie steals the show!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## vixen18

meowlett said:


> Skipping the cookie and went straight for ice-cream today.
> View attachment 4092482



Lovely picture of your Birkin. What colour is it?


----------



## ms_sivalley

Shopping in the city!


----------



## cocomlle

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Headed to a 3yo’s birthday party. First time wearing this birkin out so I got excited and tried to take a pic for TPF. Then my little guy wanted to join in [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4095698
> View attachment 4095703



Your little guy is so cute! I think he stole the new B's thunder!


----------



## cocomlle

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4095925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping in the city!



On Post heading to H boutique?  

Edit...oh wait...it's Sunday.


----------



## ms_sivalley

cocomlle said:


> On Post heading to H boutique?
> 
> Edit...oh wait...it's Sunday.


You sure know your way around the city lol


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

cocomlle said:


> Your little guy is so cute! I think he stole the new B's thunder!



Thank you [emoji4]He was trying to push the b away wondering why it was covering his face [emoji85][emoji87]


----------



## Addicted to bags

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you [emoji4]He was trying to push the b away wondering why it was covering his face [emoji85][emoji87]


LOL!!


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you for sharing all your lovely action pics! Weekend action pic and bag spill.


----------



## aube

Looking sharp for the meeting.

Portfolio in Togo leather, Adaptable ring binder agenda in Box leather and Grand Modele agenda in Crocodile Porosus ALL by Hermes. Glasses by Ermenegildo Zegna and Tank Louis Cartier wristwatch by Cartier.

The sterling silver pen is also by Cartier and holds a significant meaning to me as it was a gift I bought for myself in Paris after my graduation from l'Ecole d'Architecture de Normandie in Rouen, France two decades ago haha.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pureplatinum

With the Evelyne (and the not-so-little-one showing off his Spiderman purse)


----------



## meowlett

vixen18 said:


> Lovely picture of your Birkin. What colour is it?


Thank you.  That is an Etain.


----------



## ttjanice

Paradis mule in rouge blush. They are so comfortable and give me some height too. Love love love.


----------



## 27leborse

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4095993
> View attachment 4095994
> 
> Thank you for sharing all your lovely action pics! Weekend action pic and bag spill.


I love your Plume, periogirl28! It’s hard to tell the size, but the color looks like Tosca, one of favorite Hermès colors. I would love to know all the specs!


----------



## dragonette

Hey ladies! Long time no see! I’m currently holidaying in Bangkok. Left my bags at home, got separation anxiety, now on my way to H to see if I can get a holiday bag. [emoji51] Wearing my cdc, Kelly ring, orans.


----------



## periogirl28

27leborse said:


> I love your Plume, periogirl28! It’s hard to tell the size, but the color looks like Tosca, one of favorite Hermès colors. I would love to know all the specs!


You are too kind. It's a mini Plume I think? In Anemone Swift. I think one size up from the new tiny mini with the strap.


----------



## dluckygurl8

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Headed to a 3yo’s birthday party. First time wearing this birkin out so I got excited and tried to take a pic for TPF. Then my little guy wanted to join in [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4095698
> View attachment 4095703



the little man took the limelight! darn cute!


----------



## cafecreme15

aube said:


> Looking sharp for the meeting.
> 
> Portfolio in Togo leather, Adaptable ring binder agenda in Box leather and Grand Modele agenda in Crocodile Porosus ALL by Hermes. Glasses by Ermenegildo Zegna and Tank Louis Cartier wristwatch by Cartier.
> 
> The sterling silver pen is also by Cartier and holds a significant meaning to me as it was a gift I bought for myself in Paris after my graduation from l'Ecole d'Architecture de Normandie in Rouen, France two decades ago haha.


Architect goals! [emoji7]so sleek and professional 


dragonette said:


> Hey ladies! Long time no see! I’m currently holidaying in Bangkok. Left my bags at home, got separation anxiety, now on my way to H to see if I can get a holiday bag. [emoji51] Wearing my cdc, Kelly ring, orans.
> 
> View attachment 4096081



Best of luck! Can’t wait to see/hear what you find.


----------



## bagalogist

H therapy with fellow tpfer.


----------



## 27leborse

periogirl28 said:


> You are too kind. It's a mini Plume I think? In Anemone Swift. I think one size up from the new tiny mini with the strap.


The Plume 20 is such a terrific bag, isn’t it? I have one in Box and one in Butler, so lightweight and effortless to carry. Love the color of yours!


----------



## MotoChiq

Samourais CSGM in 05  and Ms. Etoupe Evie


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Headed to a 3yo’s birthday party. First time wearing this birkin out so I got excited and tried to take a pic for TPF. Then my little guy wanted to join in [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4095698
> View attachment 4095703


Too cute !!


----------



## periogirl28

27leborse said:


> The Plume 20 is such a terrific bag, isn’t it? I have one in Box and one in Butler, so lightweight and effortless to carry. Love the color of yours!


A Box Plume is a treasure indeed! Love Plumes for under the radar accessibility!


----------



## dragonette

cafecreme15 said:


> Architect goals! [emoji7]so sleek and professional
> 
> 
> Best of luck! Can’t wait to see/hear what you find.



Thanks dear! I got a bag! (Not B/K/C) [emoji51] Something easy for holidays!


----------



## Notorious Pink

At school pickup...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## aube

cafecreme15 said:


> Architect goals! [emoji7]so sleek and professional
> 
> Thanks..! I am actually an architect  You too?
> 
> Best of luck! Can’t wait to see/hear what you find.


----------



## lisabmiller




----------



## Israeli_Flava

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you [emoji4]He was trying to push the b away wondering why it was covering his face [emoji85][emoji87]


***Giggles***


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 4097224


Awwwwww sweet! The perfect backdrop!


----------



## dragonette

Yesterday’s shopping


----------



## Keekeee

Miss B 30 Barenia Faubourg GHW..
[emoji173]️


----------



## MarsHMe

Gorgeous day in Paris with my B30


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Shoppingtrip and with my b30 black ghw[emoji177]


----------



## cafecreme15

MarsHMe said:


> Gorgeous day in Paris with my B30



What a gorgeous photo! What I wouldn’t give to be in your shoes right now instead of studying [emoji4]


----------



## MarsHMe

cafecreme15 said:


> What a gorgeous photo! What I wouldn’t give to be in your shoes right now instead of studying [emoji4]


Thank you dear


----------



## DreamingPink

MarsHMe said:


> Gorgeous day in Paris with my B30



You look gorgeous!!


----------



## luvlux64

Natural Wonders of the World: Niagara Falls, Ontario Canada


----------



## barashinda

Greening it.


----------



## barashinda

More green.


----------



## 27leborse

barashinda said:


> Greening it.
> View attachment 4097638


Your Birkin is gorgeous! What are the specs? Looks like Etain and Bamboo, a perfect combo IMO!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

Wearing my purchase I just made today


----------



## susanq

With my removable cross body strap.


----------



## dragonette

I never thought I’d get an Evelyne but I did... I tried it on in H BKK (Siam Paragon) suggested by the nice SA and it turned out perfect for a travel bag. Roomy enough for everything including my dslr gorillapod for my camera.

BF did not let me take C24 or B30 to BKK in case I got mugged when walking around without him (he’s at work during the day).


----------



## Ladybaga

meowlett said:


> Cookie, Birkin and ice-cream again.  I am trying to color coordinate the ice-cream and the bag.
> View attachment 4091812
> View attachment 4091813


I always crave sweets when I see your beautiful pics!


----------



## meowlett

dragonette said:


> I never thought I’d get an Evelyne but I did... I tried it on in H BKK (Siam Paragon) suggested by the nice SA and it turned out perfect for a travel bag. Roomy enough for everything including my dslr gorillapod for my camera.
> 
> BF did not let me take C24 or B30 to BKK in case I got mugged when walking around without him (he’s at work during the day).
> 
> View attachment 4098159
> View attachment 4098160
> View attachment 4098161


Is that a PM?  You look beautiful as always.


----------



## Ladybaga

dragonette said:


> I never thought I’d get an Evelyne but I did... I tried it on in H BKK (Siam Paragon) suggested by the nice SA and it turned out perfect for a travel bag. Roomy enough for everything including my dslr gorillapod for my camera.
> 
> BF did not let me take C24 or B30 to BKK in case I got mugged when walking around without him (he’s at work during the day).
> 
> View attachment 4098159
> View attachment 4098160
> View attachment 4098161


You have such great style! This is fabulous!!


----------



## dragonette

meowlett said:


> Is that a PM?  You look beautiful as always.



Thank you dear! It’s a 29! Is that a PM? I’m not familiar with the evie sizing hehe


----------



## dragonette

Ladybaga said:


> You have such great style! This is fabulous!!



Thank you so much hun! X


----------



## meowlett

dragonette said:


> Thank you dear! It’s a 29! Is that a PM? I’m not familiar with the evie sizing hehe


29 is the PM.  It is my favorite size.  I have the Evie Sellier PM, which has travelled quite a bit with me.

Your Evie looks very smart on you.


----------



## meowlett

Ladybaga said:


> I always crave sweets when I see your beautiful pics!


I love to eat...  Hee hee hee.


----------



## dragonette

meowlett said:


> 29 is the PM.  It is my favorite size.  I have the Evie Sellier PM, which has travelled quite a bit with me.
> 
> Your Evie looks very smart on you.



It was a pleasant surprise when I tried it on! Thanks dear! X


----------



## meowlett

Breakfast time


----------



## kellyh

trying on my new Chanel jacket with my Goldie


----------



## Heavenplay

tea time @Capella hotel where ***** met Kim...lol...


----------



## cocomlle

dragonette said:


> Hey ladies! Long time no see! I’m currently holidaying in Bangkok. Left my bags at home, got separation anxiety, now on my way to H to see if I can get a holiday bag. [emoji51] Wearing my cdc, Kelly ring, orans.
> 
> View attachment 4096081



Yay! Looking lovely as always!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> Samourais CSGM in 05  and Ms. Etoupe Evie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096808



You are so chiq and effortless in your styling Ms. Moto! I'm feeling this close to getting a CSGM because of you and will drag you into the boutique w/ me when I'm ready!


----------



## cocomlle

BBC said:


> At school pickup...
> 
> View attachment 4097111



This is pure sunshine! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cocomlle

lisabmiller said:


> View attachment 4097224



The B is so sumptuous but the pup takes it...so cute!


----------



## cocomlle

dragonette said:


> I never thought I’d get an Evelyne but I did... I tried it on in H BKK (Siam Paragon) suggested by the nice SA and it turned out perfect for a travel bag. Roomy enough for everything including my dslr gorillapod for my camera.
> 
> BF did not let me take C24 or B30 to BKK in case I got mugged when walking around without him (he’s at work during the day).
> 
> View attachment 4098159
> View attachment 4098160
> View attachment 4098161



Team Evie!  You are totally rockin' it!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Heavenplay said:


> tea time @Capella hotel where ***** met Kim...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099187



L.O.V.E everything in this pic! Makes me feel so relaxed, perhaps as relaxed as your bolide lol. Is it a 35 in Noir or indigo?


----------



## Heavenplay

SupaUltra_J said:


> L.O.V.E everything in this pic! Makes me feel so relaxed, perhaps as relaxed as your bolide lol. Is it a 35 in Noir or indigo?



thank you dear! it's a 31 noir.


----------



## Livia1

Heavenplay said:


> tea time @Capella hotel where ***** met Kim...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099187




Love your Bolide!


----------



## meowlett

I am at the land of bleeding wallet.


----------



## Ladybaga

Have fun!! I will be there at the end of July!


----------



## lisabmiller

cocomlle said:


> The B is so sumptuous but the pup takes it...so cute!



Thank you [emoji178][emoji190]


----------



## dgie

kellyh said:


> trying on my new Chanel jacket with my Goldie



Love this look! Is this a 35?


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> You are so chiq and effortless in your styling Ms. Moto! I'm feeling this close to getting a CSGM because of you and will drag you into the boutique w/ me when I'm ready!


My CSGM has better ROI than my 90 silks...I will so be there to enable you into your first CS!


----------



## Holsby

Heavenplay said:


> tea time @Capella hotel where ***** met Kim...lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099187


Lovely Bolide! ***** and Kim should be honored!


----------



## withlovecm

Before deciding which heels to wear for dinner, lol.


----------



## seasounds

Airport selfie. Love these Santorini sandals


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## catin

meowlett said:


> I am at the land of bleeding wallet.
> View attachment 4099759
> View attachment 4099760


I look forward to seeing the results of this trip!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

meowlett said:


> I am at the land of bleeding wallet.
> View attachment 4099759
> View attachment 4099760



Make it count [emoji6]


----------



## meowlett

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Make it count [emoji6]


Trust me!  My SA is more efficient than the casinos.


----------



## meowlett

catin said:


> I look forward to seeing the results of this trip!


Target acquired.  And I need to stay on Ban Island for a couple months.  Even my SA knows that I am cleared out that she did not get me any more Rodeos today.  I am going to attempt a slow reveal this time.


----------



## marzipanchen

aube said:


> Hang-it-All hanger in steel and walnut by Eames. Canvas and leather hat, 2 Etriviere belts in black leather and vache naturelle ALL from Hermes .
> 
> (also posted in Space for Guys Modelling their Hermes thread)


oh, I love the mix of classic Eames with classic H - so sophisticated!


----------



## marzipanchen

hi meowlett, may I ask which color this beauty is? looks like etain or the new taupe.... when I saw it, it literally took my breath away for a moment. 


meowlett said:


> Skipping the cookie and went straight for ice-cream today.
> View attachment 4092482


----------



## meowlett

marzipanchen said:


> hi meowlett, may I ask which color this beauty is? looks like etain or the new taupe.... when I saw it, it literally took my breath away for a moment.


Etain


----------



## marzipanchen

meowlett said:


> Etain


Thank you!


----------



## dragonette

cocomlle said:


> Team Evie!  You are totally rockin' it!



Thank you dear! xx


----------



## undecided45

Going to get some morning coffee with my new beauty


----------



## Lilikay

undecided45 said:


> Going to get some morning coffee with my new beauty


Gorgeous! What color is it?


----------



## Lilikay

dragonette said:


> I never thought I’d get an Evelyne but I did... I tried it on in H BKK (Siam Paragon) suggested by the nice SA and it turned out perfect for a travel bag. Roomy enough for everything including my dslr gorillapod for my camera.
> 
> BF did not let me take C24 or B30 to BKK in case I got mugged when walking around without him (he’s at work during the day).
> 
> View attachment 4098159
> View attachment 4098160
> View attachment 4098161


The same happened to me and I’ve been using my Evie non stop since I bought it. You actually look amazing with it!


----------



## Lilikay

luvlux64 said:


> Natural Wonders of the World: Niagara Falls, Ontario Canada
> View attachment 4097557


One day try the Brazilian Foz do Iguaçu falls!


----------



## Lilikay

pureplatinum said:


> With the Evelyne (and the not-so-little-one showing off his Spiderman purse)


Sooo cute!


----------



## Lilikay

BBC said:


> At school pickup...
> 
> View attachment 4097111


Let me get my jaws back...they just dropped!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lilikay

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Headed to a 3yo’s birthday party. First time wearing this birkin out so I got excited and tried to take a pic for TPF. Then my little guy wanted to join in [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4095698
> View attachment 4095703


Cute!


----------



## Lilikay

aube said:


> Looking sharp for the meeting.
> 
> Portfolio in Togo leather, Adaptable ring binder agenda in Box leather and Grand Modele agenda in Crocodile Porosus ALL by Hermes. Glasses by Ermenegildo Zegna and Tank Louis Cartier wristwatch by Cartier.
> 
> The sterling silver pen is also by Cartier and holds a significant meaning to me as it was a gift I bought for myself in Paris after my graduation from l'Ecole d'Architecture de Normandie in Rouen, France two decades ago haha.


Wow!!!


----------



## toiletduck

Zipping through the Italian countryside with mini bolide 1923 in lime and my new favourite charm because who doesn’t love ice cream?


----------



## marzipanchen

Me and my B in a not very glamorous environment while taking a quick break from shopping. My feet were so tired in these shoes though that I did not care!


----------



## marzipanchen

toiletduck said:


> Zipping through the Italian countryside with mini bolide 1923 in lime and my new favourite charm because who doesn’t love ice cream?


wow, that's what I call traveling in style!


----------



## undecided45

Leileka said:


> Gorgeous! What color is it?


Thank you!! It’s rose extreme


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Day out with my B ❤️

Review posted on my blog
https://amandawanghx.com/2018/06/16/sg--box/

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## neofight

Early Father’s Day celebration [emoji177]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Leileka said:


> Cute!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

undecided45 said:


> Going to get some morning coffee with my new beauty


I love Rose Extreme !! So pretty !!!


----------



## elly_fong

Ms Clic H is out with me for her virgin ride!


----------



## periogirl28

Recent action pics. BE/ Sakura 25B and Saphir C24. Sorry, the pics are dark.


----------



## Rouge H

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4102602
> View attachment 4102603
> 
> Recent action pics. BE/ Sakura 25B and Saphir C24. Sorry, the pics are dark.



Love the pics...but those Espadrilles who makes them? So pretty for the summer❤️


----------



## periogirl28

Rouge H said:


> Love the pics...but those Espadrilles who makes them? So pretty for the summer❤️


The Espadrilles are currently from Chanel Spring/ Summer 2018.


----------



## Rouge H

periogirl28 said:


> The Espadrilles are currently from Chanel Spring/ Summer 2018.



Thank you-just lovely❤️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Out with my B30 ❤️

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## LuckyBitch

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4102639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my B30 ❤️
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


You look wonderful...


----------



## pureplatinum

Leileka said:


> Sooo cute!



Thank you ❤️


----------



## pureplatinum

Can’t resist another (zara) fitting room shot, with the herbag. Thanks


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Yesterday’s car bag-fie! My k25 complementing my host mom’s b30


----------



## catsinthebag

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yesterday’s car bag-fie! My k25 complementing my host mom’s b30
> 
> View attachment 4102724



Lovely! What leather is your Kelly?


----------



## okiern1981

An action shot of a different sort.  Rocking my little bag charm that looks like my Momo puppy!


----------



## ms_sivalley

My favorite neutral


----------



## TeeCee77

okiern1981 said:


> An action shot of a different sort.  Rocking my little bag charm that looks like my Momo puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102856



Oh em gee. Is this a malachite bag? You and I must have similar taste. I am dying for malachite. So elusive....


----------



## okiern1981

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh em gee. Is this a malachite bag? You and I must have similar taste. I am dying for malachite. So elusive....



It’s just terrible lighting!  It’s a bleu jean B30! (one of my two birthday presents this year) 

I’m with you on malachite...although I wouldn’t kick Menthe out of bed either!


----------



## meowlett

On the road again


----------



## TeeCee77

okiern1981 said:


> It’s just terrible lighting!  It’s a bleu jean B30! (one of my two birthday presents this year)
> 
> I’m with you on malachite...although I wouldn’t kick Menthe out of bed either!



Totally agree. Next up is a green for me!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4102895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite neutral


It is my favorite neutral too ! mine is a 30.


----------



## Gigllee

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4102639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my B30 ❤️
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


Stunning


----------



## Gwapa30

Father’s Day lunch date with my maxibox[emoji5]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## littleming

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4103097
> View attachment 4103098
> 
> Father’s Day lunch date with my maxibox[emoji5]



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Walking on the beach today with my TPM in bougainvillea.


----------



## periogirl28

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4103097
> View attachment 4103098
> 
> Father’s Day lunch date with my maxibox[emoji5]


We definitely don't see enough of this chic bag here! Love your Dolce dress also!


----------



## MAGJES

Bleu Hydra in action on the porch enjoying this beautiful day.


----------



## aube

My work desk situation with a couple of Hermes in action! Rest assured however that it’s not aways this neat haha

The elegant porcelain hand sculpture is actually flea market find that was used to make rubber gloves! Leather mousepad is by Hermes.

If you have been following me on my IG you may notice a glimpse of the framed Hermes scarf . Yes! this is the very spot when the weekly shooting of my Scarf Wednesday takes place

*also posted in Hermes Homeware + Kitchenware Thread


----------



## cafecreme15

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4103097
> View attachment 4103098
> 
> Father’s Day lunch date with my maxibox[emoji5]



Gorgeous!! Never cared for this style until I saw it in this lovely color with your perfect twilly match. The dolce dress is to die for as well, one of my all time favorite prints!


----------



## cocomlle

okiern1981 said:


> An action shot of a different sort.  Rocking my little bag charm that looks like my Momo puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102856



Love it! So cute! Methinks I need ginger cat bag charm now.  Oh, and I'd put it on the Orange B hehe!


----------



## cocomlle

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4103097
> View attachment 4103098
> 
> Father’s Day lunch date with my maxibox[emoji5]



This is quite lovely! And your dress too! Well done!


----------



## Lilikay

Drop off at school today.


----------



## luvlux64

The 7th Natural Wonder of the World: The Grand Canyon


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4103097
> View attachment 4103098
> 
> Father’s Day lunch date with my maxibox[emoji5]



I don’t comment as much as I should here, but for your photos I HAD to. I love how you styled this! Admittedly I never gave the Maxibox a second thought, but you are totally rocking it and now it’s a wow!


----------



## marzipanchen

aube said:


> My work desk situation with a couple of Hermes in action! Rest assured however that it’s not aways this neat haha
> 
> The elegant porcelain hand sculpture is actually flea market find that was used to make rubber gloves! Leather mousepad is by Hermes.
> 
> If you have been following me on my IG you may notice a glimpse of the framed Hermes scarf . Yes! this is the very spot when the weekly shooting of my Scarf Wednesday takes place
> 
> *also posted in Hermes Homeware + Kitchenware Thread


Can I just say how completely and utterly I am in love with this setup? I love the mix of old and new, flea-market finds and high-end quality luxury. so well curated! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zeremine

About to fly with my haworthias tucked away in my K32... here’s to hoping that the TSA doesn’t give me any trouble


----------



## odette57

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4103097
> View attachment 4103098
> 
> Father’s Day lunch date with my maxibox[emoji5]


Very lovely, the maxibox had always been on my H radar.  This is just gorgeous!


----------



## aube

marzipanchen said:


> Can I just say how completely and utterly I am in love with this setup? I love the mix of old and new, flea-market finds and high-end quality luxury. so well curated! thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much!!! Your comments really make my day! I enjoy arranging things and posted them in my Instagram below.

Thanks again & you too have a great week ahead!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ehy12

I take H everywhere. My H sandals, sun hat and Halzan 31 on a water taxi in Bangkok.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

meowlett said:


> On the road again
> View attachment 4102947



Where you off to now?


----------



## Rhl2987

marzipanchen said:


> Me and my B in a not very glamorous environment while taking a quick break from shopping. My feet were so tired in these shoes though that I did not care!
> 
> View attachment 4101740


Your bag is gorgeous but I’m really in love with those shoes!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> I take H everywhere. My H sandals, sun hat and Halzan 31 on a water taxi in Bangkok.
> View attachment 4104372



Love everything in this pic, twinsies with the sandals. Safe travels!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic, twinsies with the sandals. Safe travels!


Dear Serva1 you were my inspiration for getting a Halzan for my travels...although the mini is so cute...with my kids in how I needed a bigger capacity!


----------



## ghoztz

ehy12 said:


> I take H everywhere. My H sandals, sun hat and Halzan 31 on a water taxi in Bangkok.
> View attachment 4104372


so chic for BKK!!


----------



## ghoztz

Zeremine said:


> About to fly with my haworthias tucked away in my K32... here’s to hoping that the TSA doesn’t give me any trouble



is that a plant in your K?  That's funny!!


----------



## ghoztz

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yesterday’s car bag-fie! My k25 complementing my host mom’s b30
> 
> View attachment 4102724



What twillies are those?  They are pretty


----------



## Yoshi1296

Bright blues on this hot summer day!


----------



## ehy12

ghoztz said:


> so chic for BKK!!


[emoji7]


----------



## elena

Lollipop15 said:


> Dessert time with my baby B [emoji4][emoji177][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4088692


hi. what twilly is that please? It is beautiful. thanks.


----------



## Zeremine

ghoztz said:


> is that a plant in your K?  That's funny!!


there were two plants in there! tucked away in tissue paper & starbucks frappuccino lids hahaha. I had to cradle the K in my arms through the airport because the handle was literally about to pop off from the weight


----------



## Rami00

Does this one count as an action shot?


----------



## Ladybaga

Rami00 said:


> Does this one count as an action shot?


This is such a cute picture! is that Bob? (Robert Chavez?)


----------



## nhoness

Rami00 said:


> Does this one count as an action shot?


haha yes! best action shot yet


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nicole0612

Yoshi1296 said:


> Bright blues on this hot summer day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105064



Love this as a clutch!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Rami00 said:


> Does this one count as an action shot?



OMG is that Michael Coste?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Yoshi1296

nicole0612 said:


> Love this as a clutch!



Thanks!! I love it too!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Mom's Night Out accessorized by Hermes!


----------



## elly_fong

Ms baobab is accompanying me to work today [emoji5]


----------



## Rami00

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG is that Michael Coste?!?!?!?!?!?!


Yes it is


----------



## hannahsophia

acrowcounted said:


> Mom's Night Out accessorized by Hermes!
> View attachment 4105735



Beautiful! What red is that?


----------



## steffysstyle

Super casual


----------



## periogirl28

steffysstyle said:


> Super casual
> View attachment 4106017


This outfit is summer!


----------



## acrowcounted

hannahsophia said:


> Beautiful! What red is that?


It's Rose Extreme in Epsom. It's more of a hot pink in person.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Rami00 said:


> Does this one count as an action shot?



Oh Em Gee it’s thee Michael Coste! You bet this is one action shot with some story behind! Care to share?


----------



## amanda_wanghx

LuckyBitch said:


> You look wonderful...



Thank you ❤️


----------



## Tonimichelle

Barenia K on Promenade des Anglais, Nice


----------



## Tonimichelle

And Kelly goes to Monte Carlo


----------



## diane278

Linen outfit and my Baton de Craie for a hot day....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monique1004

My daughter's 1st graduation day with Pico 18 in Etain. It was such a joyful moment. My hubby hates being on the social media so I blurred his face.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

steffysstyle said:


> Super casual
> View attachment 4106017



Looovvee this look!  [emoji7] What white is your tpm?


----------



## Lilikay

Monique1004 said:


> My daughter's 1st graduation day with Pico 18 in Etain. It was such a joyful moment. My hubby hates being on the social media so I blurred his face.
> View attachment 4106373
> View attachment 4106374


You look gorgeous and your daughter is adorable! Congratulations on the first graduation!


----------



## piperdog

steffysstyle said:


> Super casual
> View attachment 4106017


Super chic!


----------



## steffysstyle

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Looovvee this look!  [emoji7] What white is your tpm?


Thank you, it's Beton (comes out lighter in photos).


----------



## steffysstyle

piperdog said:


> Super chic!



Thank you


----------



## thyme

Sale shopping on a workday!


----------



## HeidiMom

*diane278 *You look amazing in this outfit with your Baton de Craie! Your necklace is so interesting, too.


----------



## cafecreme15

chincac said:


> Sale shopping on a workday!
> 
> View attachment 4106546



Casual chic! Is this Selfridges?


----------



## thyme

cafecreme15 said:


> Casual chic! Is this Selfridges?



Yes it is! And thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

chincac said:


> Yes it is! And thank you


Would recognize this store anywhere haha, it's one of my faves! Hope you found some good sale pieces!


----------



## Rami00

SupaUltra_J said:


> Oh Em Gee it’s thee Michael Coste! You bet this is one action shot with some story behind! Care to share?


hahaha spot on! Flying back in few hours and I will definitely share..over the weekend. I was able to hang out with him for good 45 -60 mins and lucky to ask many questions. He gave us the tour. what a sweetheart and so much fun.


----------



## brenpanda

Monique1004 said:


> My daughter's 1st graduation day with Pico 18 in Etain. It was such a joyful moment. My hubby hates being on the social media so I blurred his face.
> View attachment 4106373
> View attachment 4106374


Congrats! Beautiful family.


----------



## diane278

HeidiMom said:


> *diane278 *You look amazing in this outfit with your Baton de Craie! Your necklace is so interesting, too.


Thank you! I’m new to Hermès but I’m drawn to the more minimal designs. My jewelry is from a previous obsession with Elsa Peretti’s silver designs. That pendant is a credit card holder. I once put a credit card in it and forgot. When I couldn’t find it I reported it lost. Now I usually leave it empty. Washed linen is pretty much my hot weather ‘uniform’.  I’ve become one of those eccentric types.....it works for me!


----------



## Monique1004

Leileka said:


> You look gorgeous and your daughter is adorable! Congratulations on the first graduation!





brenpanda said:


> Congrats! Beautiful family.



Thank you for the nice compliments. It was such a beautiful day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you, it's Beton (comes out lighter in photos).



Omg love!  Ugh I didn’t buy this when I had the chance in Jan and regret it!!!!  Gorgeous


----------



## weibandy

Monique1004 said:


> My daughter's 1st graduation day with Pico 18 in Etain. It was such a joyful moment. My hubby hates being on the social media so I blurred his face.
> View attachment 4106373
> View attachment 4106374


Congratulations to your daughter!  The pico 18 is perfect on you.


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Sale shopping on a workday!
> 
> View attachment 4106546



Perfect work outfit!  Kelly looks great with it.  And I love the pins on your hat!  Love Chanel resin brooches.


----------



## Meowwu

Roulis on the tube today.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Perfect work outfit!  Kelly looks great with it.  And I love the pins on your hat!  Love Chanel resin brooches.



Thank you  and yes I prefer the resin brooches. They are more fun, whimsical and quirky.


----------



## LuckyBitch

diane278 said:


> Linen outfit and my Baton de Craie for a hot day....
> View attachment 4106346


You look wonderfully elegant. Lovely photo...


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> Linen outfit and my Baton de Craie for a hot day....
> View attachment 4106346


What a fresh and fabulous look!
And I LOL'd at your credit card story. I do stuff like that all the time.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Visited Cannes with my Kelly today


----------



## Rouge H

You look amazing!
You’re Kelly is divine.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rouge H said:


> You look amazing!
> You’re Kelly is divine.


Aww, if you mean me thank you! I get a bit scared putting myself on here. Kelly however is popping up all over TPF this week as I didn’t bring any other bags on holiday and there’s so many great photo opportunities here!


----------



## coxynell

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4107623
> 
> Visited Cannes with my Kelly today



Fab as ever!!
It was hot as hell today; how did you and your Kelly fare?


----------



## Tonimichelle

coxynell said:


> Fab as ever!!
> It was hot as hell today; how did you and your Kelly fare?


Not as bad as Monaco a couple of days ago! There was a little sea breeze and plenty of browsing in air conditioned shops. I probably shouldn’t have worn jeans but have slightly pasty English legs!! Kelly is coping with the whole trip brilliantly, I love barenia leather, she’ll deserve a rest when she gets home though, she’s been through a lot as my only bag this week! Oh and thank you!


----------



## lindaw

chincac said:


> Sale shopping on a workday!
> 
> View attachment 4106546



Stunning, love your outfit and your Kelly!


----------



## thyme

lindaw said:


> Stunning, love your outfit and your Kelly!




thank you *lindaw *


----------



## acrowcounted

Waiting for dinner to be served.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

Tonimichelle said:


> Aww, if you mean me thank you! I get a bit scared putting myself on here. Kelly however is popping up all over TPF this week as I didn’t bring any other bags on holiday and there’s so many great photo opportunities here!



You are absolutely lovely! If I looked like you (and had that gorgeous Kelly), I'd be posting action shots daily. Instead, TPF gets action shots w/ the cat. To his credit, he is cute.


----------



## cocomlle

Rami00 said:


> Does this one count as an action shot?



So cool!!!  I can't wait to hear the story behind this!


----------



## cocomlle

Sequence of "action shots" starring Murry. To preface, I left the plastic on the hardware and it was slowly peeling. This is how the action unfolded and the plastic came off.

1. Cat eyes peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet:




2. Cat goes after peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet  (perhaps he doesn't like that it's named "Dog"on or he was annoyed that I just didn't pull it off already):




3. Plastic is gone...don't care anymore.


----------



## acrowcounted

cocomlle said:


> Sequence of "action shots" starring Murry. To preface, I left the plastic on the hardware and it was slowly peeling. This is how the action unfolded and the plastic came off.
> 
> 1. Cat eyes peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet:
> 
> View attachment 4107986
> 
> 
> 2. Cat goes after peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet  (perhaps he doesn't like that it's named "Dog"on or he was annoyed that I just didn't pull it off already):
> 
> View attachment 4107990
> 
> 
> 3. Plastic is gone...don't care anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4107997


I love you cat (and your wallet!)


----------



## Tonimichelle

cocomlle said:


> You are absolutely lovely! If I looked like you (and had that gorgeous Kelly), I'd be posting action shots daily. Instead, TPF gets action shots w/ the cat. To his credit, he is cute.


Thank you! I love your cat, he’s very cute!!


----------



## Giuliana

chincac said:


> Sale shopping on a workday!
> 
> View attachment 4106546



Love your outfit! Looks so chic and yet comfortable. May I ask who makes your pants and blouse?


----------



## Livia1

cocomlle said:


> Sequence of "action shots" starring Murry. To preface, I left the plastic on the hardware and it was slowly peeling. This is how the action unfolded and the plastic came off.
> 
> 1. Cat eyes peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet:
> 
> View attachment 4107986
> 
> 
> 2. Cat goes after peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet  (perhaps he doesn't like that it's named "Dog"on or he was annoyed that I just didn't pull it off already):
> 
> View attachment 4107990
> 
> 
> 3. Plastic is gone...don't care anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4107997




Gorgeous kitty!
Love that Dogon too


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Sequence of "action shots" starring Murry. To preface, I left the plastic on the hardware and it was slowly peeling. This is how the action unfolded and the plastic came off.
> 
> 1. Cat eyes peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet:
> 
> View attachment 4107986
> 
> 
> 2. Cat goes after peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet  (perhaps he doesn't like that it's named "Dog"on or he was annoyed that I just didn't pull it off already):
> 
> View attachment 4107990
> 
> 
> 3. Plastic is gone...don't care anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4107997


Meooow!  Smart kitty.


----------



## OzSplannie

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4107623
> 
> Visited Cannes with my Kelly today


Beautiful!  We are bag twins!!!


----------



## OzSplannie

acrowcounted said:


> Waiting for dinner to be served.
> View attachment 4107881


Awww so lovely... Malachite is my dream colour! Is this swift leather?


----------



## thyme

Giuliana said:


> Love your outfit! Looks so chic and yet comfortable. May I ask who makes your pants and blouse?



Thank you Giuliana  the top is from American Vintage and pants from Helmut Lang. Bought a few years ago.


----------



## Ladybaga

cocomlle said:


> Sequence of "action shots" starring Murry. To preface, I left the plastic on the hardware and it was slowly peeling. This is how the action unfolded and the plastic came off.
> 
> 1. Cat eyes peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet:
> 
> View attachment 4107986
> 
> 
> 2. Cat goes after peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet  (perhaps he doesn't like that it's named "Dog"on or he was annoyed that I just didn't pull it off already):
> 
> View attachment 4107990
> 
> 
> 3. Plastic is gone...don't care anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4107997


This is adorable! I especially love that Murry was having a hard time with the name of the wallet! LOL!!(Beautiful Dogon Wallet, but the way!)


----------



## Lilikay

Going to have a quick coffee with a friend.


----------



## kelly7

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4103097
> View attachment 4103098
> 
> Father’s Day lunch date with my maxibox[emoji5]





Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4103097
> View attachment 4103098
> 
> Father’s Day lunch date with my maxibox[emoji5]


I am totally delighted and in love with the maxi box in this beautiful color !!
Congratulation to  this  very special Bag , love it


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> At school pickup...
> 
> View attachment 4097111



If I saw this sitting in the front seat of your car, I’d have to restrain myself from breaking the window with my shoe to “borrow” it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Giuliana

chincac said:


> Thank you Giuliana  the top is from American Vintage and pants from Helmut Lang. Bought a few years ago.



Thank you!! I’ll see if I can find something similar this year.


----------



## cafecreme15

My Bordeaux GP36 making her maiden voyage accompanying me for apartment hunting


----------



## thyme

cafecreme15 said:


> My Bordeaux GP36 making her maiden voyage accompanying me for apartment hunting



Enjoy the GP and good luck with apartment hunting!


----------



## Tonimichelle

cafecreme15 said:


> My Bordeaux GP36 making her maiden voyage accompanying me for apartment hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108933


I love that colour! Gorgeous GP


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

diane278 said:


> Linen outfit and my Baton de Craie for a hot day....
> View attachment 4106346


You look amazing !


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4106289
> 
> And Kelly goes to Monte Carlo


Why do I feel that your Kelly is a little like the traveling garden gnome ?? But your
Kelly is going to some pretty fabulous places !!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Lucky lucky lucky Kelly !!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

cocomlle said:


> Sequence of "action shots" starring Murry. To preface, I left the plastic on the hardware and it was slowly peeling. This is how the action unfolded and the plastic came off.
> 
> 1. Cat eyes peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet:
> 
> View attachment 4107986
> 
> 
> 2. Cat goes after peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet  (perhaps he doesn't like that it's named "Dog"on or he was annoyed that I just didn't pull it off already):
> 
> View attachment 4107990
> 
> 
> 3. Plastic is gone...don't care anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4107997


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4107623
> 
> Visited Cannes with my Kelly today


You look beautiful Tonimichelle  - I love how you’ve been using Ms Kelly - and thank you also for all your wildlife shots ...I thoroughly enjoy seeing others using their H ...it inspires me to do more of the same ...


----------



## Evita98

Im traveling with my new constance ^^♡


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

cocomlle said:


> 3. Plastic is gone...don't care anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4107997



The expression on your babies' face is the epitome of cat indifference and contempt


----------



## meowlett

The cookies are back.  Going through my H bags.


----------



## Tonimichelle

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Why do I feel that your Kelly is a little like the traveling garden gnome ?? But your
> Kelly is going to some pretty fabulous places !!


Lol, you’re right, she is a bit like that! The Kelly goes to Monte Carlo title was supposed to be a reference to Herbie goes to Monte Carlo the film, but I’m not sure many people here are old enough to remember that!


----------



## Tonimichelle

meowlett said:


> The cookies are back.  Going through my H bags.
> View attachment 4109457
> View attachment 4109458


Should’ve picked a blueberry muffin for the picotin


----------



## Serva1

My BBB30 at beautiful Harrods


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowlett

Tonimichelle said:


> Should’ve picked a blueberry muffin for the picotin


That's what my friends said too.  They were out of the blue ice-cream yesterday.


----------



## Rouge H

meowlett said:


> The cookies are back.  Going through my H bags.
> View attachment 4109457
> View attachment 4109458



I didn’t know they made a Evelyn Sellier in Epsom leather...interesting.
Great shots


----------



## Pessie

Garden Party   loving this bag


----------



## LuckyBitch

Pessie said:


> Garden Party   loving this bag
> 
> View attachment 4109697


Such a beautiful bag, love the colour combination.


----------



## Pessie

LuckyBitch said:


> Such a beautiful bag, love the colour combination.


Thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

diane278 said:


> Linen outfit and my Baton de Craie for a hot day....
> View attachment 4106346



You look so elegant!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4107623
> 
> Visited Cannes with my Kelly today



Beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cocomlle said:


> Sequence of "action shots" starring Murry. To preface, I left the plastic on the hardware and it was slowly peeling. This is how the action unfolded and the plastic came off.
> 
> 1. Cat eyes peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet:
> 
> View attachment 4107986
> 
> 
> 2. Cat goes after peeling/fraying plastic protector on Dogon wallet  (perhaps he doesn't like that it's named "Dog"on or he was annoyed that I just didn't pull it off already):
> 
> View attachment 4107990
> 
> 
> 3. Plastic is gone...don't care anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4107997



Aw, I love your adorable cat! Cute pics!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> If I saw this sitting in the front seat of your car, I’d have to restrain myself from breaking the window with my shoe to “borrow” it!



LOL thanks so much! Hahaha. 

I had to up my pickup game as when DH gets DS2 from school he comes to get him on the motorcycle.  [emoji28]


----------



## allanrvj

Rouge H said:


> I didn’t know they made a Evelyn Sellier in Epsom leather...interesting.
> Great shots


the epsom evelyne selliers started during AW17, if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Rouge H

allanrvj said:


> the epsom evelyne selliers started during AW17, if I'm not mistaken



Thanks for the info, I wish I’d known that prior to buying the Vache, oh well I still enjoy using it.


----------



## allanrvj

Rouge H said:


> Thanks for the info, I wish I’d known that prior to buying the Vache, oh well I still enjoy using it.


personally I prefer the vache hunter ones because epsom feels plasticky to me once it gets the patina


----------



## MAGJES

cafecreme15 said:


> My Bordeaux GP36 making her maiden voyage accompanying me for apartment hunting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108933


Bordeaux is such a rich luscious color!


----------



## cafecreme15

MAGJES said:


> Bordeaux is such a rich luscious color!



It is! I’m still learning what types of lighting bring out the red vs brown undertones


----------



## azukitea




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rouge H

Love the Berline paired with the Polo Sneaker on a casual day out antiquing.


----------



## Tonimichelle

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4110172


The veining on your B is so beautiful!


----------



## Ladybaga

Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.


----------



## azukitea

Tonimichelle said:


> The veining on your B is so beautiful!


thank you and yes it is so uniquely hermes!


----------



## Hat Trick

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.



I love that whole outfit!


----------



## allanrvj

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.


I’m a fan of this entire look.


----------



## lindaw

Pessie said:


> Garden Party   loving this bag
> 
> View attachment 4109697



Omg love the bag, the shoes and the rug!!


----------



## lindaw

diane278 said:


> Linen outfit and my Baton de Craie for a hot day....
> View attachment 4106346



Simply stunning!


----------



## Meta

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.


Love this outfit!  Is the Anthropologie top from a current collection?


----------



## Monique1004

Went shopping to IKEA. My kids said my pants, bag & the rhino match altogether then took this picture for me.


----------



## Ladybaga

weN84 said:


> Love this outfit!  Is the Anthropologie top from a current collection?


Thank you, weN84. Yes. It is offered online only for this season.


----------



## Ladybaga

allanrvj said:


> I’m a fan of this entire look.


Thank you so much! The bracelets were a last minute add on. I’ve had them since 2012ish.  
You are so sweet!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hat Trick said:


> I love that whole outfit!


Hat Trick,
Thank you for your complement! When I bought the blouse, I knew it would match the Kelly but wasn’t really thinking of the shoes and bracelets. Those were by accident. I was drawn to the blouse because of the green squares as well. Bought it for my future vert vertigo bag!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hat Trick said:


> I love that whole outfit!


Hat Trick,
Thank you for your complement! When I bought the blouse, I knew it would match the Kelly but wasn’t really thinking of the shoes and bracelets. Those were by accident. I was drawn to the blouse because of the green squares as well. Bought it for my future vert vertigo bag!


----------



## Ladybaga

duplicate post was omitted. So sorry.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

Sorry for the duplicate posts. The internet is acting up.


----------



## Hat Trick

Ladybaga said:


> Hat Trick,
> Thank you for your complement! When I bought the blouse, I knew it would match the Kelly but wasn’t really thinking of the shoes and bracelets. Those were by accident. I was drawn to the blouse because of the green squares as well. Bought it for my future vert vertigo bag!



I look forward to seeing the blouse (and maybe some more matching accessories ) when your future green bag arrives.


----------



## seasounds

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.


Outstandingly chic!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.



I love this! [emoji173]️


----------



## etoile de mer

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.



Oh my gosh, beautiful ensemble, *Ladyb*!


----------



## Ladybaga

etoile de mer said:


> Oh my gosh, beautiful ensemble, *Ladyb*!





Cookiefiend said:


> I love this! [emoji173]️





seasounds said:


> Outstandingly chic!!


You ladies are so kind! Thank you for your sweet complements! (I blush.)


----------



## Maedi

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.


Such a fantastic ensemble, dear Ladybaga.


----------



## Croisette7

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.


This is perfection, dear Ladybaga!


----------



## thyme

Enjoying tennis, sunshine and elderflower G&T at Queens Club yesterday


----------



## Ladybaga

Maedi said:


> Such a fantastic ensemble, dear Ladybaga.





Croisette7 said:


> This is perfection, dear Ladybaga!


Maedi and Croisette,
Thank you both so much for your complements on my outfit. Happy Summer!


----------



## cafecreme15

Breakfast after another round of apartment hunting


----------



## Tonimichelle

Last night and the last night of my holiday. Kelly is now home and having a well earned rest!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.



Ladybaga, this is just all sorts of awesome!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

chincac said:


> Enjoying tennis, sunshine and elderflower G&T at Queens Club yesterday
> View attachment 4110819
> View attachment 4110820



Soooo fabulous, chincac!! [emoji171]


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Enjoying tennis, sunshine and elderflower G&T at Queens Club yesterday
> View attachment 4110819
> View attachment 4110820



Love that constance!  Gorgeous color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## corezone

Bright clothes make you feel happy, apparently. How happy was I today - yellow trousers competing with my vert vertigo Halzan [emoji41] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thyme

BBC said:


> Soooo fabulous, chincac!!



Thank you BBC 



lulilu said:


> Love that constance!  Gorgeous color!



Yes the colour and leather is superb, especially in the sun and thank you


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

RP mini bolide enjoying the rare Scottish sunshine


----------



## lynne_ross

Pink, pink and more pink!


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Ladybaga, this is just all sorts of awesome!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


BBC, Thank you!


----------



## Ladybaga

chincac said:


> Enjoying tennis, sunshine and elderflower G&T at Queens Club yesterday
> View attachment 4110819
> View attachment 4110820


I could look at your Constance and VCA all day! LOVELY!


----------



## Ladybaga

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4111032
> View attachment 4111033
> 
> Last night and the last night of my holiday. Kelly is now home and having a well earned rest!


This is such a great picture! Thank you for letting us join you on your vacation with such a lovely photo log!
Looks like you had a great time.  You look amazing with your kelly!


----------



## thyme

Ladybaga said:


> I could look at your Constance and VCA all day! LOVELY!



thank you *Ladybaga *


----------



## Tonimichelle

Ladybaga said:


> This is such a great picture! Thank you for letting us join you on your vacation with such a lovely photo log!
> Looks like you had a great time.  You look amazing with your kelly!


Thank you, we had a brilliant time


----------



## Ladybaga

corezone said:


> Bright clothes make you feel happy, apparently. How happy was I today - yellow trousers competing with my vert vertigo Halzan [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111059
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I love bright colors, too! This is such a pretty picture! Love your vert vertigo Halzan!


----------



## bella89

Lilly and Hermes go so nicely together.


----------



## hephephippo

Excuse me folks, I apologize for popping in and interrupting the glorious thread of eye candy here. A few days or weeks ago I was lurking and browsing the H forum and saw a picture of a gorgeous B30 or B25 that was outdoors and in a shade of dark / deep blue - almost neutral blue tone, maybe even blue-grey? 

I've spent a few hours already trying to find it for my reference (I'm saving the color names and leather types of all that appeal to me for my growing wish list). 

I also browsed the latest Hermes purchase thread as these are the two I love looking at the most for eye candy  

If anyone recalls a bag of this shade or can tell me the beautiful blues (still learning) popular to Birkins as well as leather, please let me know or point me to any reading i could find on it? Just to point out that we have a Hermes reference subforum and color references but it's not straightforward unless I missed it-- for example no thread dedicated for pictures of blue Birkins only that describe each leather. 

Thank you to anyone who can help again apologies for the interruption and please carry on sharing beautiful pictures -- eye candy is the best past time while waiting for b/K/C [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bobkat1991

hephephippo said:


> Excuse me folks, I apologize for popping in and interrupting the glorious thread of eye candy here. A few days or weeks ago I was lurking and browsing the H forum and saw a picture of a gorgeous B30 or B25 that was outdoors and in a shade of dark / deep blue - almost neutral blue tone, maybe even blue-grey?
> 
> I've spent a few hours already trying to find it for my reference (I'm saving the color names and leather types of all that appeal to me for my growing wish list).
> 
> I also browsed the latest Hermes purchase thread as these are the two I love looking at the most for eye candy
> 
> If anyone recalls a bag of this shade or can tell me the beautiful blues (still learning) popular to Birkins as well as leather, please let me know or point me to any reading i could find on it? Just to point out that we have a Hermes reference subforum and color references but it's not straightforward unless I missed it-- for example no thread dedicated for pictures of blue Birkins only that describe each leather.
> 
> Thank you to anyone who can help again apologies for the interruption and please carry on sharing beautiful pictures -- eye candy is the best past time while waiting for b/K/C [emoji7][emoji7]


Bleu orage?


----------



## hephephippo

^ @bobkat1991 no not quite but that is a beautiful shade and saving it too! It looks gorgeous on your picotin (that's a picotin right?) Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

hephephippo said:


> ^ @bobkat1991 no not quite but that is a beautiful shade and saving it too! It looks gorgeous on your picotin (that's a picotin right?) Thank you for sharing.



Try looking through the Blue photos thread in the Hermes Reference subforum.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hephephippo

BBC said:


> Try looking through the Blue photos thread in the Hermes Reference subforum.



Thanks for the lead @BBC on my way


----------



## ms_sivalley

When your little guy’s sunglasses go perfectly with your bag lol


----------



## Monique1004

chincac said:


> Enjoying tennis, sunshine and elderflower G&T at Queens Club yesterday
> View attachment 4110819
> View attachment 4110820



That color is just to die for! I’m sad that H didn’t have much purple colors in recent years.


----------



## weibandy

chincac said:


> Enjoying tennis, sunshine and elderflower G&T at Queens Club yesterday
> View attachment 4110819
> View attachment 4110820


How do I love this - let me count the ways!  Fantastic!


----------



## corezone

Ladybaga said:


> I love bright colors, too! This is such a pretty picture! Love your vert vertigo Halzan!


Thank you Ladybaga, and I'm really loving the Halzan too - it's so easy to use.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thyme

Monique1004 said:


> That color is just to die for! I’m sad that H didn’t have much purple colors in recent years.



thank you *Monique  *agree about purples, seem to be seriously lacking unlike the thousand shades of blues churned out every season! 



weibandy said:


> How do I love this - let me count the ways!  Fantastic!



thank you *weibandy *


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Wearing my quicker sneakers on my trip with Puerto Rico tourism board. The colorful buildings are so enchanting!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lynne_ross said:


> Pink, pink and more pink!


Is this magnolia?


----------



## lynne_ross

LovingTheOrange said:


> Is this magnolia?


Yes


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Taking our pup for a walk - he’s equally as enamoured by my Goal sneakers as I am - hands down the most comfortable shoes I own ...


----------



## remainsilly

bolide 31 (rouge grenat/clemence, phw) with good ol' Edgar Allan Poe(photo mispell, oops) & baobab cat (90cm, silk twill, br/marine/vert/miel)


@Ludmilla Thanks for scarf/bag pairing suggestion=great!


----------



## Rouge H

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4111773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking our pup for a walk - he’s equally as enamoured by my Goal sneakers as I am - hands down the most comfortable shoes I own ...



Don’t ya love their sneakers, I’m on a slippery slope with da sneakers...soooo comfy!
Love the doggie❤️


----------



## KittyKat65

She came with me to Europe for a month and had a wonderful time.  Here she is on the desk in my room in Rome and enjoying the leg room on the flight to Paris.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Rouge H said:


> Don’t ya love their sneakers, I’m on a slippery slope with da sneakers...soooo comfy!
> Love the doggie❤️


Thank you ! He’s adorable - until he chewed through my heel of my MIL’s H sneakers (bad puppy! ) - he has incredibly good taste - and I agree- their sneakers are worth it ! So light and such great cushioning ... I hurt my right foot in December and I’m still limping a little at times- but never when I wear these sneakers !


----------



## Tonimichelle

KittyKat65 said:


> She came with me to Europe for a month and had a wonderful time.  Here she is on the desk in my room in Rome and enjoying the leg room on the flight to Paris.


Gorgeous B and great photos! I wanted to take my B35 to France but was worried it would get too much with the weight of it in the heat and all the walking we tend to do. Did you take a smaller bag too?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Livia1

remainsilly said:


> bolide 31 (rouge grenat/clemence, phw) with good ol' Edgar Allan Poe(photo mispell, oops) & baobab cat (90cm, silk twill, br/marine/vert/miel)
> View attachment 4112159
> 
> @Ludmilla Thanks for scarf/bag pairing suggestion=great!



So lovely!
Carrying my Rouge Grenat Bolide today, always makes me so happy


----------



## dragonette

Leileka said:


> The same happened to me and I’ve been using my Evie non stop since I bought it. You actually look amazing with it!



Aw thank you dear! That's so funny the same thing happened to you! x

I'm truly loving Evie more than I thought I would! She is so effortless to wear!


----------



## Ladybaga

remainsilly said:


> bolide 31 (rouge grenat/clemence, phw) with good ol' Edgar Allan Poe(photo mispell, oops) & baobab cat (90cm, silk twill, br/marine/vert/miel)
> View attachment 4112159
> 
> @Ludmilla Thanks for scarf/bag pairing suggestion=great!


BEAUTIFUL bag and scarf! WOW! These two were made for each other!


----------



## Purse snob

Thirsty


----------



## dragonette

A few more action shots with Evie in BKK about a week ago!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Back home to my B35 so tried out the twilly I got while I was away for my Kelly. I never thought twillys were particularly me and I thought they’d keep unraveling, but used this all day today, didn’t come undone and I love it (makes the handles more comfortable in the heat too!) now I need the matching one... and other colours...oh dear


----------



## allanrvj

KittyKat65 said:


> She came with me to Europe for a month and had a wonderful time.  Here she is on the desk in my room in Rome and enjoying the leg room on the flight to Paris.


This picture is very Hermès:


----------



## littleblackbag

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.


Perfection!


----------



## Ladybaga

littleblackbag said:


> Perfection!


Thank you so much!


----------



## cavalla

Ladybaga said:


> View attachment 4110189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night’s outfit. RC 32 Sellier Kelly, H bangles and H sandals. I thought the bangles matched my Anthropologie blouse.



WoW! What an outfit!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

cavalla said:


> WoW! What an outfit!!!


Thank you cavalla!
I bought the blouse and then remembered that I had these H enamels.  I can't remember what the name is of them, but I think I got them in 2012.  (I just need to take care of the blouse and not spill anything on it!)


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Off to Beijing for the week! Traveling with miss k32 GA and my new strap


----------



## KittyKat65

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous B and great photos! I wanted to take my B35 to France but was worried it would get too much with the weight of it in the heat and all the walking we tend to do. Did you take a smaller bag too?



Thanks   Oh, yes, I brought along a YSL cross body bag as well.  We walked a minimum of 8-10 miles a day in Paris and there was no way I wanted to carry a heavy bag.  Also, when I travel I tend to look at everything and take photos and my guard is down a bit so my concern was for being pickpocketed.  The B was mostly for travel and short distances.


----------



## KittyKat65

allanrvj said:


> This picture is very Hermès:



Thank you xo  My husband asked what I was doing.  I said I wanted to be arty.  He rolled his eyes


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Bringing my new love the GP Toile to work today.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

chkpfbeliever said:


> Bringing my new love the GP Toile to work today.


I love your GP and that fabulous twilly!!!


----------



## Lilikay

Workhorse bag day for doctor’s appointment in London.


----------



## Lilikay

dragonette said:


> Aw thank you dear! That's so funny the same thing happened to you! x
> 
> I'm truly loving Evie more than I thought I would! She is so effortless to wear!


At first I thought they were way too casual for me, but it 


dragonette said:


> Aw thank you dear! That's so funny the same thing happened to you! x
> 
> I'm truly loving Evie more than I thought I would! She is so effortless to wear!


At first I thought Evies were too casual for me. However, it turns out that It actually looks great with almost everything I’ve tried. You should try the TPM ones, they serve a different purpose but they are awesome too and are kind of collectible.


----------



## Lilikay

Sorry f


Leileka said:


> At first I thought they were way too casual for me, but it
> 
> At first I thought Evies were too casual for me. However, it turns out that It actually looks great with almost everything I’ve tried. You should try the TPM ones, they serve a different purpose but they are awesome too and are kind of collectible.


Sorry for the double post...bad train connection.


----------



## Lilikay

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4111773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking our pup for a walk - he’s equally as enamoured by my Goal sneakers as I am - hands down the most comfortable shoes I own ...


Love this shoes, I wear it almost every day!


----------



## tramcaro

Celebrating birthday with cake from La Pâtisserie du Meurice par Cédric Grolet, checking out the Margiela for Hermes exhibit, and little shopping at Le Bon Marche.


----------



## corezone

Enjoying our glorious English weather in a sunny pub garden [emoji41] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## allanrvj

tramcaro said:


> Celebrating birthday with cake from La Pâtisserie du Meurice par Cédric Grolet, checking out the Margiela for Hermes exhibit, and little shopping at Le Bon Marche.


gosh, I've been wanting to try those fruit creations from Cedric Grolet but he didn't have his own shop this time last year. you'd have to get a table at Le Meurice to try his desserts. how was it?
nice outfit, btw


----------



## Tonimichelle

corezone said:


> Enjoying our glorious English weather in a sunny pub garden [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114021
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Perfect petite H charm for this weather! Being England I don’t suppose it will last for long but the sunshine definitely took the sting out of coming back from my holiday this week


----------



## tramcaro

allanrvj said:


> gosh, I've been wanting to try those fruit creations from Cedric Grolet but he didn't have his own shop this time last year. you'd have to get a table at Le Meurice to try his desserts. how was it?
> nice outfit, btw



It was delicious and fresh, not too sweet, and so pretty to look at!


----------



## undecided45

Matching twilly & hapi bracelets for the day.


----------



## HavLab

dragonette said:


> I never thought I’d get an Evelyne but I did... I tried it on in H BKK (Siam Paragon) suggested by the nice SA and it turned out perfect for a travel bag. Roomy enough for everything including my dslr gorillapod for my camera.
> 
> BF did not let me take C24 or B30 to BKK in case I got mugged when walking around without him (he’s at work during the day).



I bought the same bag recently too. I also wasnt planning to buy but airport SA took it out right next to me so of course i had to ask if it was for sale and once i tried it on, that was it.   I am using it daily.  I would like to get another strap tho.


----------



## dragonette

HavLab said:


> I bought the same bag recently too. I also wasnt planning to buy but airport SA took it out right next to me so of course i had to ask if it was for sale and once i tried it on, that was it.   I am using it daily.  I would like to get another strap tho.



I’ve been using it daily too. So easy to use and wear! What other strap options are there?



tramcaro said:


> Celebrating birthday with cake from La Pâtisserie du Meurice par Cédric Grolet, checking out the Margiela for Hermes exhibit, and little shopping at Le Bon Marche.



Happy birthday dear! Love your birthday pics!



Leileka said:


> At first I thought they were way too casual for me, but it
> 
> At first I thought Evies were too casual for me. However, it turns out that It actually looks great with almost everything I’ve tried. You should try the TPM ones, they serve a different purpose but they are awesome too and are kind of collectible.



I’ll definitely try them now that I know I shouldn’t say “never” to a style. [emoji1303]


----------



## meowlett

Matching ice-cream...


----------



## Brigitte031

chincac said:


> Sale shopping on a workday!
> 
> View attachment 4106546



Love the pop of red! Are your shoes the Chanel slingbacks? The captoe looks patent..?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

Brigitte031 said:


> Love the pop of red! Are your shoes the Chanel slingbacks? The captoe looks patent..?



Thank you Brigitte031. Yes they're Chanel slingbacks. The captoe is just normal leather in black. Not sure why it looks so shiny in the pic. Could be the lighting in the store.


----------



## lindaw

undecided45 said:


> Matching twilly & hapi bracelets for the day.



I love that colour! Beautiful!


----------



## lindaw

Going places with miss vintage box Kelly (formerly known to me as train wreck bag #1 - if it wasn't for the amazing @docride I would not have dared take on this project). Sorry for the backlighting in the photo!


----------



## luckylove

tramcaro said:


> Celebrating birthday with cake from La Pâtisserie du Meurice par Cédric Grolet, checking out the Margiela for Hermes exhibit, and little shopping at Le Bon Marche.



Love your photos! I just visited this same exhibition a couple of days ago; it was really wonderful!  Enjoy Paris!


----------



## runner1234

Miss rouge casaque SO helping my friend decide which bracelet to buy for her first Van Cleef piece. Her Gris mouette interior is peeking out


----------



## Siso

Flight back home after a trip to the spa.


----------



## seasounds

Actions shots with my new Santorini sandals in white and my vintage Yeoh bag.  Hello summer!


----------



## Rouge H

Siso said:


> View attachment 4115078
> 
> 
> Flight back home after a trip to the spa.



What a lovely vintage, it doesn’t get any better than that❤️


----------



## Siso

Rouge H said:


> What a lovely vintage, it doesn’t get any better than that[emoji173]️



I found it for $1.75 at a thrift store. It’s my pride and joy.


----------



## Rouge H

Siso said:


> I found it for $1.75 at a thrift store. It’s my pride and joy.



Say what
Way to go! It would be my pride and joy too.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ms. GP begging to go out for a walk, but we are stuck inside studying endlessly for the bar exam [emoji25] looking at her makes me happy, at least!


----------



## allanrvj

cafecreme15 said:


> Ms. GP begging to go out for a walk, but we are stuck inside studying endlessly for the bar exam [emoji25] looking at her makes me happy, at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115435


Gorgeous color. Prune?


----------



## cafecreme15

allanrvj said:


> Gorgeous color. Prune?


Thank you! It's bordeaux!


----------



## lindaw

Siso said:


> I found it for $1.75 at a thrift store. It’s my pride and joy.



Wow, what an absolute dream find!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cafecreme15 said:


> Ms. GP begging to go out for a walk, but we are stuck inside studying endlessly for the bar exam [emoji25] looking at her makes me happy, at least!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115435


Good luck with your exam !! It works for me too.  Hermes = happy !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good luck with your exam !! It works for me too.  Hermes = happy !!


Thank you! Whenever I think to myself 'why am I putting myself through this torture?' I remember it is so I can indulge in the things that make me happy, like Hermes!


----------



## meowlett

Taking the C24 to work today.


----------



## brenpanda

meowlett said:


> Taking the C24 to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115908


Everything is so yummy in this pic. Love the reflection of the cookie from C's buckle


----------



## meowlett

Took Goldie B to work with the matching cookie.


And the life of the H *****es is so tough.


----------



## meowlett

meowlett said:


> Took Goldie B to work with the matching cookie.
> View attachment 4116716
> 
> And the life of the H *****es is so tough.
> View attachment 4116717


Ha ha ha.  I think I got censored for the only legitimate usage of the B word.


----------



## Pessie

With my Double Sens for errands this morning


----------



## Rouge H

Off to a day on the coast.


----------



## azukitea

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4117039
> 
> Off to a day on the coast.


nice outfit ; love the berline


----------



## allanrvj

meowlett said:


> Taking the C24 to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115908





meowlett said:


> Took Goldie B to work with the matching cookie.
> View attachment 4116716
> 
> And the life of the H *****es is so tough.
> View attachment 4116717



I like the theme of hermes and cookies. More please


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowlett said:


> Taking the C24 to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115908


love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moirai

Traveling incognito 



Waiting patiently for my owner 



Obligatory stop 



Have a great weekend all!


----------



## luvlux64

undecided45 said:


> Going to get some morning coffee with my new beauty


Rose Extreme  ? Twinsies


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Canada Day long weekend to all Canadians out there!


----------



## allure244

Siesta on wrap around balcony in hotel in San Sebastián with Lindy26 magnolia clemence


----------



## allure244

.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luv n bags

allure244 said:


> Siesta on wrap around balcony in hotel in San Sebastián with Lindy26 magnolia clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117141



I need this color!


----------



## marzipanchen

allure244 said:


> .


Great shot! And great bag, hehe.


----------



## Txoceangirl

tramcaro said:


> Celebrating birthday with cake from La Pâtisserie du Meurice par Cédric Grolet, checking out the Margiela for Hermes exhibit, and little shopping at Le Bon Marche.


I went to Margiela exhibit too and thought it was fabulous!


----------



## diane278

Shopping at my favorite furniture store with my Baton de Craie......


This horse print is 7ft tall...dwarfing my little clutch...but doesn’t she look like she’s interested in borrowing it?


----------



## allure244

tigertrixie said:


> I need this color!




It’s amazing! You need something in this color. Originally I was happy with just a bracelet in magnolia but couldn’t resist the L26 in this color.


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> This horse print is 7ft tall...dwarfing my little clutch...but doesn’t she look like she’s interested in borrowing it?
> View attachment 4117300


Fabulous pic, diane278!


----------



## Addicted to bags

allure244 said:


> .


Look at that beautiful pop of color!


----------



## jssl1688

A while back at flower fields with my Evelyne.


----------



## jssl1688

A while back at flower fields with my Evelyne.


----------



## DYH

diane278 said:


> Shopping at my favorite furniture store with my Baton de Craie......
> View attachment 4117299
> 
> This horse print is 7ft tall...dwarfing my little clutch...but doesn’t she look like she’s interested in borrowing it?
> View attachment 4117300


you mind me asking which furniture store this is and if they are online?


----------



## diane278

DYH said:


> you mind me asking which furniture store this is and if they are online?


It’s a small local store called Hemisphere Home. It’s primarily a custom design showroom but the designer keeps several small rooms set up with vignettes of pieces for sale, or that can be ordered. Unfortunately, she doesn’t sell online as she is primarily an interior designer....although I wish she’d expand her retail offerings.


----------



## diane278

Regular coffee just won’t cut it this morning.  Gotta run out for a latte....


----------



## okiern1981

Errands with Grandma Kelly and her Savanna Danse


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> Regular coffee just won’t cut it this morning.  Gotta run out for a latte....
> View attachment 4118050


Lovely bag! And your orchid is beautiful!


----------



## diane278

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely bag! And your orchid is beautiful!


Thank you! I want to add another Octogone clutch but am not sure if I should choose indigo or noir.  I went to the Palo Alto store last week to see if they had one or the other, but they didn’t. I figured if they had one, that would decide the color for me....but no such luck.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

okiern1981 said:


> Errands with Grandma Kelly and her Savanna Danse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118063



I love the patina on your bag! It must have seen a lot since it’s inception. Imagine the stories it could tell if it could speak.....


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> Shopping at my favorite furniture store with my Baton de Craie......
> View attachment 4117299
> 
> This horse print is 7ft tall...dwarfing my little clutch...but doesn’t she look like she’s interested in borrowing it?
> View attachment 4117300



Love love this! And I was going to ask about the interior shop too. Beautiful.


----------



## ladysarah

London is way too hot for black Kelly's, but I am thinking of using the large pink wallet as a small clutch.


----------



## marzipanchen

...on my way back home after meeting two lovely fellow-tpflers @Stansy @CrackBerryCream .


----------



## MSO13

okiern1981 said:


> Errands with Grandma Kelly and her Savanna Danse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118063



I love your Kelly, she’s a feisty grandma like my own. 

I also love your new profile pic, it’s time for dinnerrrrrrr! team cracker all the way


----------



## ladysarah

marzipanchen said:


> ...on my way back home after meeting two lovely fellow-tpflers @Stansy @CrackBerryCream .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118450


Beautiful. Mai ask the colourway and name of the twilly?


----------



## okiern1981

MSO13 said:


> I love your Kelly, she’s a feisty grandma like my own.
> 
> I also love your new profile pic, it’s time for dinnerrrrrrr! team cracker all the way



Thank you!  And yaaaassss!  She’s a woman!!!


----------



## undecided45

luvlux64 said:


> Rose Extreme  ? Twinsies


Yes Rose Extreme! So happy to have a twin!


----------



## marzipanchen

ladysarah said:


> Beautiful. Mai ask the colourway and name of the twilly?



Sure! It is the "Twilly Mors et Gourmettes Vichy" # H063206S 10
It should still be available as it is spring summer 18 I believe. Glad you like it @ladysarah


----------



## dooneybaby

My Cabag and my Oran sandals are a perfect match for a wrap skirt I designed and crocheted. I'm into crocheting unique skirts these days, and I try to have the color patterns match at least one of my 30 H scarves.


----------



## marzipanchen

dooneybaby said:


> My Cabag and my Oran sandals are a perfect match for a wrap skirt I designed and crocheted. I'm into crocheting unique skirts these days, and I try to have the color patterns match at least one of my 30 H scarves.
> View attachment 4119307
> View attachment 4119308


it's so cool that you made this skirt yourself - looks great!


----------



## cocomlle

Out and about in the city today.


----------



## ms_sivalley

cocomlle said:


> Out and about in the city today.
> 
> View attachment 4119865


Going to Hermes?


----------



## cocomlle

ms_sivalley said:


> Going to Hermes?



Hehe. Yes, I sure did!  Minor damage!


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Hehe. Yes, I sure did!  Minor damage!


Have you rescued your pony yet?  And which of the enchanted objects talked to you?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Have you rescued your pony yet?  And which of the enchanted objects talked to you?



I'm happy to report the pony has been rescued...and then some.


----------



## elly_fong

cocomlle said:


> Hehe. Yes, I sure did!  Minor damage!





cocomlle said:


> I'm happy to report the pony has been rescued...and then some.


Yeah pony is being rescued!  Please share your loot


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Out and about in the city today.
> 
> View attachment 4119865



BTW, we almost matched today.


----------



## cocomlle

elly_fong said:


> Yeah pony is being rescued!  Please share your loot



Hehe. Posted in SF thread, but here's an action shot (loot in disarray) after Murry "attacked" the Rodeo strap...devil cat!


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> BTW, we almost matched today.
> 
> View attachment 4119960



YASSS! Except I didn't have a very important delicious item. 

_Note to self: Add cookie, ice cream or cupcake to elevate H action shots! Try not to eat said items before you take action shot. _


----------



## elly_fong

cocomlle said:


> Hehe. Posted in SF thread, but here's an action shot (loot in disarray) after Murry "attacked" the Rodeo strap...devil cat!
> 
> View attachment 4119971


They are lovely!


----------



## dooneybaby

marzipanchen said:


> it's so cool that you made this skirt yourself - looks great!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cocomlle said:


> YASSS! Except I didn't have a very important delicious item.
> 
> _Note to self: Add cookie, ice cream or cupcake to elevate H action shots! Try not to eat said items before you take action shot. _



Well......one bite is ok! [emoji6]


----------



## dooneybaby

meowlett said:


> Took Goldie B to work with the matching cookie.
> View attachment 4116716
> 
> And the life of the H *****es is so tough.
> View attachment 4116717


Now that is pampered! My cat gets a $7 blanket from Walmart! (LOL)


----------



## bella89

Mini and I enjoying AC.


----------



## meowlett

BBC said:


> Well......one bite is ok! [emoji6]


One bite shows how desperate I am.  Ha ha.


----------



## meowlett

I am officially crazy.  Berry croissant to match the bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

meowlett said:


> I am officially crazy.  Berry croissant to match the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120261


No not crazy! It’s a great idea, I love your posts. The trouble is I only have two H bags, fauve barenia and noir Togo, that’s oatmeal cookie and something liquorice I reckon. I need more bags so I can join in!!


----------



## westcoastgal

meowlett said:


> I am officially crazy.  Berry croissant to match the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120261


You’re our kind of crazy!


----------



## meowlett

Tonimichelle said:


> No not crazy! It’s a great idea, I love your posts. The trouble is I only have two H bags, fauve barenia and noir Togo, that’s oatmeal cookie and something liquorice I reckon. I need more bags so I can join in!!


Fauve Barenia has lots of pairing options.  Noir Togo is the trickier one.  I cheated with double chocolate cookie with my black Evie.
And yes, you need more bags to join in.  Ha ha!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> No not crazy! It’s a great idea, I love your posts. The trouble is I only have two H bags, fauve barenia and noir Togo, that’s oatmeal cookie and something liquorice I reckon. I need more bags so I can join in!!



I understand. I also have only two H bags, rouge grenat and craie. Maybe a latte for the craie....


----------



## Tonimichelle

meowlett said:


> Fauve Barenia has lots of pairing options.  Noir Togo is the trickier one.  I cheated with double chocolate cookie with my black Evie.
> And yes, you need more bags to join in.  Ha ha!


I so do!


----------



## steffysstyle

Today's outfit of the day with my little beton baby


----------



## cocomlle

steffysstyle said:


> Today's outfit of the day with my little beton baby
> 
> View attachment 4120351



You have impeccable style!


----------



## steffysstyle

cocomlle said:


> You have impeccable style!



Thank you so much for such a lovely compliment!


----------



## Springshine

Yesterday’s outfit


----------



## Toronto Carre

steffysstyle said:


> Today's outfit of the day with my little beton baby
> 
> View attachment 4120351


Your outfit is perfection.


----------



## allanrvj

Springshine said:


> Yesterday’s outfit


Your photographer is very good


----------



## azukitea

steffysstyle said:


> Today's outfit of the day with my little beton baby
> 
> View attachment 4120351


love beton


----------



## steffysstyle

Toronto Carre said:


> Your outfit is perfection.



Thank you so much!


----------



## steffysstyle

azukitea said:


> love beton



It's my first piece in Beton, love how neutral it is


----------



## Dr. H

H in summer .... H short sleeve hoodie, H Apple Watch, H kid bracelet, H run sneakers and H Evelyn 33 Clemence Gold


----------



## Dr. H

H in summer ...H short sleeve zippered shirt, H Apple Watch, H clic clac, H Medor shoes and H Evelyn 33 Clemence Gold


----------



## Meowwu

Nothing more satisfying than taking sneak shots in the office. Please excuse the very dry hand. Lol


----------



## itorresmd

Meowwu said:


> Nothing more satisfying than taking sneak shots in the office. Please excuse the very dry hand. Lol
> View attachment 4121217


Your stack looks great! Can you share the specifics of both?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Meowwu

itorresmd said:


> Your stack looks great! Can you share the specifics of both?


Thank you! It’s kdt in GA with rose gold, chaine d’ancre punk ring and VCA Perlee gold bangle.


----------



## lili_shop

Stuck in traffic.


----------



## Luv n bags

lili_shop said:


> Stuck in traffic.



I love the red stitching on the seat of your car.  What kind of car is it?


----------



## lili_shop

tigertrixie said:


> I love the red stitching on the seat of your car.  What kind of car is it?


Thanks! it's an AMG C43.


----------



## Addicted to bags

dooneybaby said:


> Now that is pampered! My cat gets a $7 blanket from Walmart! (LOL)


Those pups only expect the best now! They are Super Models and want to keep the goods they model


----------



## Addicted to bags

diane278 said:


> I understand. I also have only two H bags, rouge grenat and craie. Maybe a latte for the craie....


Spaghetti for the rouge grenat? Hehehe


----------



## dooneybaby

Addicted to bags said:


> Those pups only expect the best now! They are Super Models and want to keep the goods they model


A few years ago, I bought my kitty an H Deco piece that I use as a food bowl for her on holidays and her birthday. I figure if mommy gets H, so does baby. But she doesn't get to touch mommy's H.


----------



## diane278

Addicted to bags said:


> Spaghetti for the rouge grenat? Hehehe


 And a glass of wine.....


----------



## Leo the Lion

Hermes Birkin lego at Fashionphile ♥


----------



## Tonimichelle

Leo the Lion said:


> Hermes Birkin lego at Fashionphile ♥


 Lego Birkin or a chocolate Kelly?! Spotted in a French chocolate factory by my step Mum this week


----------



## Lilikay

Ms Black Bolide out and about in Windsor today


----------



## Monique1004

Leo the Lion said:


> Hermes Birkin lego at Fashionphile [emoji813]



It remind me of the birkin cake that my boutique had for x-mas party last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Monique1004

Leo the Lion said:


> Hermes Birkin lego at Fashionphile [emoji813]



Here’s the cake!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Monique1004 said:


> Here’s the cake!
> View attachment 4122336
> View attachment 4122337


WOW!!! Thanks for sharing ♥


----------



## sonaturallyme

Evelyne TPM makes her maiden voyage today! I stopped in Tiffany’s and was trying to decide if I want to add one more piece to my stack. 

I’m thinking about adding the top bracelet. 



Here’s my stack as I normally wear it. Red and Tiffany Blue are my favorite colors so as far as I’m concerned they go with everything lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowlett

dooneybaby said:


> A few years ago, I bought my kitty an H Deco piece that I use as a food bowl for her on holidays and her birthday. I figure if mommy gets H, so does baby. But she doesn't get to touch mommy's H.


My pups too own their own H pieces and don't have to share with me.  The blanket actually belongs to the younger pup.  The older pup owns a few 90cm silk.


----------



## meowlett

As you all know, I love cookies.


----------



## diane278

So...I figured fresh strawberries and my Octogone would be a healthy snack and a food photo op at the same time. I think it worked. But then I remembered I had raspberry sorbet in the freezer.....


This became my reality.....sorbet eaten straight out of the container.  That’s a pint, not a serving....unless you’re me.  It was really good. I managed to eat about half of it so far....but the night’s young.  (The strawberries are back in the refrigerator.)


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> So...I figured fresh strawberries and my Octogone would be a healthy snack and a food photo op at the same time. I think it worked. But then I remembered I had raspberry sorbet in the freezer.....
> View attachment 4122814
> 
> This became my reality.....sorbet eaten straight out of the container.  That’s a pint, not a serving....unless you’re me.  It was really good. I managed to eat about half of it so far....but the night’s young.  (The strawberries are back in the refrigerator.)
> View attachment 4122816


I really like your posts and your style!


----------



## diane278

Julide said:


> I really like your posts and your style!


 
Thank you.  I never take myself too seriously.  I’ve always been eccentric, although it didn’t work too well for me when I was a child. I figured by 70, I’d be totally ‘off the rails’ but I’m pretty sure I’m there now....my first ever experience in being an over achiever.....and I’m only 68.


----------



## dooneybaby

meowlett said:


> My pups too own their own H pieces and don't have to share with me.  The blanket actually belongs to the younger pup.  The older pup owns a few 90cm silk.


Ha, ha, ha! You're cracking me up Meowlett! I guess our pets' lives are supposed to be as fabulous as ours!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

It’s Friday. Maiden voyage with B...


----------



## marzipanchen

Hillychristie said:


> It’s Friday. Maiden voyage with B...


Woooooow! So pretty! Congratuations on her first outing


----------



## Hillychristie

marzipanchen said:


> Woooooow! So pretty! Congratuations on her first outing


Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> So...I figured fresh strawberries and my Octogone would be a healthy snack and a food photo op at the same time. I think it worked. But then I remembered I had raspberry sorbet in the freezer.....
> View attachment 4122814
> 
> This became my reality.....sorbet eaten straight out of the container.  That’s a pint, not a serving....unless you’re me.  It was really good. I managed to eat about half of it so far....but the night’s young.  (The strawberries are back in the refrigerator.)
> View attachment 4122816


That octagone is soooo pretty. What is the color? ("raspberry" LOL)


----------



## diane278

momasaurus said:


> That octagone is soooo pretty. What is the color? ("raspberry" LOL)


Thank you. It’s rouge grenat. My first H item of any kind. I watched it online for several months, trying not to buy it. But, in the end, I couldn’t stop myself.  Hermes makes so many great colors, although I’m so new I can barely identiy a few of them .  I fear it’s going to be an expensive education!


----------



## allyrae

Casual Friday with my B25 BZ Togo. Mirrorfie just because I got bored waiting for DH to decide on his shoes [emoji38][emoji7]


----------



## suziez

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4122221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lego Birkin or a chocolate Kelly?! Spotted in a French chocolate factory by my step Mum this week


Terrific...


----------



## suziez

Monique1004 said:


> Here’s the cake!
> View attachment 4122336
> View attachment 4122337


That takes the cake!!!!


----------



## Mosman

My c24 first day out !!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mosman

More action !!! Just back from Hermès, and got a bandana prune/noir/blanc twilly while it available!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Another first...maiden ride for both  Pico and Pony


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> Thank you. It’s rouge grenat. My first H item of any kind. I watched it online for several months, trying not to buy it. But, in the end, I couldn’t stop myself.  Hermes makes so many great colors, although I’m so new I can barely identiy a few of them .  I fear it’s going to be an expensive education!


Thanks! The bright reds are hard for me to remember. I am in awe of friends who can ID color and leather even of discontinued stuff! Your octagone is a beauty.


----------



## thyme

H rtw shopping...


----------



## estallal

chincac said:


> H rtw shopping...
> 
> View attachment 4124360
> View attachment 4124362



Are the top and jacket both Hermes? Chic!


----------



## dooneybaby

Spending a rare Saturday at work.
(The Hermes boutique is only 3 blocks away. Shall I go?)


----------



## diane278

dooneybaby said:


> Spending a rare Saturday at work.
> (The Hermes boutique is only 3 blocks away. Shall I go?)
> View attachment 4124412
> View attachment 4124413



You have just inspired me to purchase a scarf to use as a belt with a silver belt buckle I have.  Thank you!


----------



## thyme

estallal said:


> Are the top and jacket both Hermes? Chic!



Thank you. Top is not Hermes. Everything else is!


----------



## 1LV

dooneybaby said:


> Spending a rare Saturday at work.
> (The Hermes boutique is only 3 blocks away. Shall I go?)
> View attachment 4124412
> View attachment 4124413


You shall.  Lol!


----------



## csetcos

chincac said:


> H rtw shopping...
> 
> View attachment 4124360
> View attachment 4124362



While I like everything that you modeled, that white Etude pour une Parure de Gala is stunning on you!! [emoji173]️


----------



## thyme

csetcos said:


> While I like everything that you modeled, that white Etude pour une Parure de Gala is stunning on you!! [emoji173]️



Thank you. I bought the skirt. Thinking about the jacket and dress. I have the white Parures cardigan so trying to behave!


----------



## dooneybaby

diane278 said:


> You have just inspired me to purchase a scarf to use as a belt with a silver belt buckle I have.  Thank you!


You are absolutely welcome!
The only reason I'm able to do this now is because I've drastically reduced my chocolate consumption and have lost weight. (I was determined to get into a Balmain blazer I just bought.) Before, you wouldn't have seen the scarf because my gut would have been hanging over.
(Yikes, what a nasty visualization! LOL!)


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> H rtw shopping...
> 
> View attachment 4124360
> View attachment 4124362



You know you need to say yes to the pink jacket!!!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> You know you need to say yes to the pink jacket!!!


----------



## estallal

chincac said:


>



Is it leather?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

estallal said:


> Is it leather?



Yes the softest lightest lambskin


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in the London sunshine with Mr Birkin...


----------



## Hat Trick

chincac said:


> H rtw shopping...
> 
> View attachment 4124360
> View attachment 4124362



Very nice, chincac!


----------



## DivaC

hephephippo said:


> Excuse me folks, I apologize for popping in and interrupting the glorious thread of eye candy here. A few days or weeks ago I was lurking and browsing the H forum and saw a picture of a gorgeous B30 or B25 that was outdoors and in a shade of dark / deep blue - almost neutral blue tone, maybe even blue-grey?
> 
> I've spent a few hours already trying to find it for my reference (I'm saving the color names and leather types of all that appeal to me for my growing wish list).
> 
> I also browsed the latest Hermes purchase thread as these are the two I love looking at the most for eye candy
> 
> If anyone recalls a bag of this shade or can tell me the beautiful blues (still learning) popular to Birkins as well as leather, please let me know or point me to any reading i could find on it? Just to point out that we have a Hermes reference subforum and color references but it's not straightforward unless I missed it-- for example no thread dedicated for pictures of blue Birkins only that describe each leather.
> 
> Thank you to anyone who can help again apologies for the interruption and please carry on sharing beautiful pictures -- eye candy is the best past time while waiting for b/K/C [emoji7][emoji7]



I guess the color you are looking for is blue agate but I am not expertise in H . Good luck


----------



## DivaC

Purse snob said:


> View attachment 4112662
> 
> Thirsty



Gorg picture! Maybe I know the color of your kelly? Thanks


----------



## thyme

Hat Trick said:


> Very nice, chincac!



thank you Hat Trick


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dooneybaby said:


> Spending a rare Saturday at work.
> (The Hermes boutique is only 3 blocks away. Shall I go?)
> View attachment 4124412
> View attachment 4124413


Congratulations on your weight loss goal!!! Would you please mind sharing how you tied this? It's such a good idea!


----------



## DR2014

Purse snob said:


> View attachment 4112662
> 
> Thirsty


Hi Purse snob - lovely picture!  Can you tell us about your dress and necklace?  I love the whole outfit (Kelly too of course!!!).  Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> H rtw shopping...
> 
> View attachment 4124360
> View attachment 4124362


You need this jacket. I told you ages ago!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> You need this jacket. I told you ages ago!



￼￼  34 gone . That's a 36!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> ￼￼  34 gone . That's a 36!


Oh no! Leather is tough to alter perfectly.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Oh no! Leather is tough to alter perfectly.



I do not mind wearing loose fitting jackets. It is whether I will get a lot of wear out of it..


----------



## cafecreme15

chincac said:


> I do not mind wearing loose fitting jackets. It is whether I will get a lot of wear out of it..



If I may be honest, I don’t think the jacket is the best thing we have seen on you. I’m sure it is astronomically priced, and the light color and extremely delicate leather would give me pause, even if the fit was correct. Of course, this is just what I would think if I were in your shoes. Id skip the jacket, but the skirt you got is great!


----------



## thyme

cafecreme15 said:


> If I may be honest, I don’t think the jacket is the best thing we have seen on you. I’m sure it is astronomically priced, and the light color and extremely delicate leather would give me pause, even if the fit was correct. Of course, this is just what I would think if I were in your shoes. Id skip the jacket, but the skirt you got is great!



Thank you for your thoughts! The jacket does looks nicer in real life.


----------



## Dr. H

chincac said:


> Thank you. I bought the skirt. Thinking about the jacket and dress. I have the white Parures cardigan so trying to behave!



If I may share my honest opinion... the jacket is somewhat too big for your size ... try a smaller one[emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lilikay

chincac said:


> H rtw shopping...
> 
> View attachment 4124360
> View attachment 4124362


I may be a little bit late, but I would definitely take the jacket. I think it looks wonderful!


----------



## Ang-Lin

This R23 doesn’t get to see a lot of sunshine, so I decided to take it out. Not sure if it’s a faux pas to wear this color in the summer?


----------



## Lilikay

Enjoying a sunny evening with Ms mini B and my new santorini sandals in the garden after a busy day with guests!


----------



## thyme

Dr. H said:


> If I may share my honest opinion... the jacket is somewhat too big for your size ... try a smaller one



Thank you for your thoughts *Dr. H*. I don't mind the looser fit at all. It needs to be comfortable when moving too which a pic cannot capture and I will definitely be wearing thicker clothing underneath, most of the time, for where I live. In this picture, I am only wearing a very thin silk dress underneath the jacket. 



Leileka said:


> I may be a little bit late, but I would definitely take the jacket. I think it looks wonderful!



Thank you *Leileka *


----------



## cavalpha

@chincac I agree, this jacket is lovely IRL and on you! Don’t know if you did try the 34 as well. I have and it is not much smaller or more fitted than the 36, I feel the style is meant to be a loose fit for the softness of the leather. My issue is I have short arms, so the 34 was better for me.


----------



## thyme

cavalpha said:


> @chincac I agree, this jacket is lovely IRL and on you! Don’t know if you did try the 34 as well. I have and it is not much smaller or more fitted than the 36, I feel the style is meant to be a loose fit for the softness of the leather. My issue is I have short arms, so the 34 was better for me.



thank you *cavalpha* and yes i have tried both 34 and 36 and agree with your assessment!


----------



## diane278

Rouge grenat Octogone (and my standard summer uniform) going to meet a friend for a high calorie dessert.


----------



## periogirl28

diane278 said:


> Rouge grenat Octogone (and my standard summer uniform) going to meet a friend for a high calorie dessert.
> View attachment 4125855


I love the entire look. Brava!


----------



## TeeCee77

Got Ms. Malachite out for her first test drive today [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## HeidiMom

Ang-Lin said:


> This R23 doesn’t get to see a lot of sunshine, so I decided to take it out. Not sure if it’s a faux pas to wear this color in the summer?



You look great caring your Rouge H Roulis. IMO, it’s not a faux pas to wear the color in summer: Ihave the same bag and carry it year round.


----------



## HeidiMom

diane278 said:


> Rouge grenat Octogone (and my standard summer uniform) going to meet a friend for a high calorie dessert.
> View attachment 4125855


Another fabulous look!


----------



## MAGJES

TeeCee77 said:


> Got Ms. Malachite out for her first test drive today [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126387



Beautiful!


diane278 said:


> Rouge grenat Octogone (and my standard summer uniform) going to meet a friend for a high calorie dessert.
> View attachment 4125855



Rouge Grenat is a stunner!


----------



## MAGJES

My EB BIrkin and Etoupe Birkin are getting along well together while enjoying this beautiful day.


----------



## diane278

MAGJES said:


> My EB BIrkin and Etoupe Birkin are getting along well together while enjoying this beautiful day.


I love the way the filtered sunlight shows off the colors of your bags.....


----------



## Ang-Lin

HeidiMom said:


> You look great caring your Rouge H Roulis. IMO, it’s not a faux pas to wear the color in summer: Ihave the same bag and carry it year round.


thank you! glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Poco

My Paris trip always ends at Laduree in CDG.


----------



## Toronto Carre

Poco said:


> My Paris trip always ends at Laduree in CDG.



Dear Poco, I bet you would be a wonderful traveling companion!


----------



## Poco

Toronto Carre said:


> Dear Poco, I bet you would be a wonderful traveling companion!


I hope so!


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> Rouge grenat Octogone (and my standard summer uniform) going to meet a friend for a high calorie dessert.
> View attachment 4125855


I love your Octogone!  And your outfits! Always so chic, diane278!


----------



## diane278

crisbac said:


> I love your Octogone!  And your outfits! Always so chic, diane278!


Thank you. I just added a black one. I’m not gonna lie, I’m excited. But now I have to stop.


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I just added a black one. I’m not gonna lie, I’m excited. But now I have to stop.


Big congrats on the black one!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## hannahsophia

Poco said:


> My Paris trip always ends at Laduree in CDG.



Love those twillys, which design is that?


----------



## Poco

hannahsophia said:


> Love those twillys, which design is that?


Mors et Gourmettes Vichy(anthracite/menthol/blanc & menthol/émeraude/blanc)! I love them too...


----------



## the_comfortista

Carrying my B25 on this very hot summer day! I’m thinking of getting a rodeo charm for it. Any suggestions on what color charm will go well with this bag?


----------



## periogirl28

the_comfortista said:


> Carrying my B25 on this very hot summer day! I’m thinking of getting a rodeo charm for it. Any suggestions on what color charm will go well with this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4126915


Magnolia.


----------



## diane278

crisbac said:


> Big congrats on the black one!  Can't wait to see pics!


I’m pretty excited. I might carry her tomorrow


the_comfortista said:


> Carrying my B25 on this very hot summer day! I’m thinking of getting a rodeo charm for it. Any suggestions on what color charm will go well with this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4126915


Love your caftan!


----------



## Lilikay

diane278 said:


> Rouge grenat Octogone (and my standard summer uniform) going to meet a friend for a high calorie dessert.
> View attachment 4125855


Lovely!


----------



## hclubfan

the_comfortista said:


> Carrying my B25 on this very hot summer day! I’m thinking of getting a rodeo charm for it. Any suggestions on what color charm will go well with this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4126915


I have the exact same kaftan and I love it!! Looks great with your Birkin!


----------



## peppers90

Here is my new addition in action for work today.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Lilikay

peppers90 said:


> Here is my new addition in action for work today.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4127211


I love the entire outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Coolz

peppers90 said:


> Here is my new addition in action for work today.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4127211



Beautiful! May I know the colours?


----------



## diane278

Well....it turns out that I’ve hit a learning curve in trying to photograph my black Octogone. It really wants to look like a big square black blob.  And if that wasn’t enough of a challenge, after seeing a photo of a white shirt and a black belt, I decided to dig out this belt, ignoring that the woman in the photo was probably 1/4 of my age and despite having realized several years ago that I no longer have a waist.  The bag is here to stay. The belt’s going back into the closet. 


The photo that “inspired” me:


----------



## peppers90

Leileka said:


> I love the entire outfit!



Thank you very much Leileka!



Coolz said:


> Beautiful! May I know the colours?



Thank you Coolz!  The colors are trench and craie.


----------



## marzipanchen

diane278 said:


> Well....it turns out that I’ve hit a learning curve in trying to photograph my black Octogone. It really wants to look like a big square black blob.  And if that wasn’t enough of a challenge, after seeing a photo of a white shirt and a black belt, I decided to dig out this belt, ignoring that the woman in the photo was probably 1/4 of my age and despite having realized several years ago that I no longer have a waist.  The bag is here to stay. The belt’s going back into the closet.
> View attachment 4127279
> 
> The photo that “inspired” me:
> View attachment 4127295


I think you look great and I like how you drew inspiration from this pic. 
Oh, and your Octagone is lovely as well.


----------



## weibandy

Ang-Lin said:


> This R23 doesn’t get to see a lot of sunshine, so I decided to take it out. Not sure if it’s a faux pas to wear this color in the summer?


So gorgeous!!   I know that maze   Roulis is lovely and so are your shoes.


----------



## luvlux64

My Virginia Beach companion (last week) celebrating 4th of July


----------



## Ang-Lin

weibandy said:


> So gorgeous!!   I know that maze   Roulis is lovely and so are your shoes.


Thank you @weibandy .  And yes, it's my son's favorite maze.  Worth noting that a few seconds after I took this pic he actually tripped, fell and acted as if he broke a bone (he's a bit on the dramatic side ) lol. Hope you're having a great week!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

luvlux64 said:


> My Virginia Beach companion (last week) celebrating 4th of July
> View attachment 4127480
> View attachment 4127481
> View attachment 4127479


Love the name of the wine as well as your beautiful Evie !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> Here is my new addition in action for work today.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4127211


Love that Kelly ! and those pants too.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MAGJES said:


> My EB BIrkin and Etoupe Birkin are getting along well together while enjoying this beautiful day.


BE is the best !!


----------



## tv_vt1809

London skyline with my little pretty


----------



## westcoastgal

diane278 said:


> Rouge grenat Octogone (and my standard summer uniform) going to meet a friend for a high calorie dessert.
> View attachment 4125855


Sophisticated style.


----------



## westcoastgal

the_comfortista said:


> Carrying my B25 on this very hot summer day! I’m thinking of getting a rodeo charm for it. Any suggestions on what color charm will go well with this bag?
> 
> View attachment 4126915


Any blue rodeo would look great.


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> Well....it turns out that I’ve hit a learning curve in trying to photograph my black Octogone. It really wants to look like a big square black blob.  And if that wasn’t enough of a challenge, after seeing a photo of a white shirt and a black belt, I decided to dig out this belt, ignoring that the woman in the photo was probably 1/4 of my age and despite having realized several years ago that I no longer have a waist.  The bag is here to stay. The belt’s going back into the closet.
> View attachment 4127279
> 
> The photo that “inspired” me:
> View attachment 4127295





marzipanchen said:


> I think you look great and I like how you drew inspiration from this pic.
> Oh, and your Octagone is lovely as well.


+1! ITA with marzipanchen!  And love your black Octogone, diane278!!


----------



## the_comfortista

diane278 said:


> I’m pretty excited. I might carry her tomorrow
> 
> Love your caftan!



Thank you! It’s pretty much all I wear during the summer!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## the_comfortista

hclubfan said:


> I have the exact same kaftan and I love it!! Looks great with your Birkin!



Isn’t it just the most comfortable thing ever?


----------



## hclubfan

the_comfortista said:


> Isn’t it just the most comfortable thing ever?


It really is....I live in mine when I'm in Florida!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Helping my son move into his first home with his girlfriend the last couple of days, excuse the clothes,  but the view from the roof garden for their new flat was too beautiful not to get an H shot or two!


----------



## azukitea

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4127661
> View attachment 4127662
> 
> Helping my son move into his first home with his girlfriend the last couple of days, excuse the clothes,  but the view from the roof garden for their new flat was too beautiful not to get an H shot or two!


love the photos and especially the sunset in the back ground


----------



## peppers90

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love that Kelly ! and those pants too.



Thanks so much chkpf!  Hope you have been well!


----------



## Tonimichelle

azukitea said:


> love the photos and especially the sunset in the back ground


Thank you, we were very lucky with the timing!!


----------



## Prufrock613

diane278 said:


> Rouge grenat Octogone (and my standard summer uniform) going to meet a friend for a high calorie dessert.
> View attachment 4125855


I love the perfection of elegant simplicity, of this outfit. ❤️


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Exploring Burano, Italy with my micro B. Her playful size is perfect for this colorful, tiny town!


----------



## Mayfly285

LovingTheOrange said:


> Exploring Burano, Italy with my micro B. Her playful size is perfect for this colorful, tiny town!
> 
> View attachment 4128233



I love this photo - you look amazing (Hermès should use it for publicity!) [emoji6] I was in Venice in October - it’s such a magical city - and your gorgeous Micro B captures the spirit of Burano, with its painted houses, so perfectly! [emoji7]


----------



## steffysstyle

After a few months of waiting, I finally got my hands on a 32mm belt in the colour combination that I wanted


----------



## DYH

It’s been a while since i posted! Work got tooooo busy! b25 sunbathing before leaving for work!


----------



## periogirl28

steffysstyle said:


> After a few months of waiting, I finally got my hands on a 32mm belt in the colour combination that I wanted
> View attachment 4128313


Love your entire look!


----------



## steffysstyle

periogirl28 said:


> Love your entire look!



Thank you!


----------



## corezone

LovingTheOrange said:


> Exploring Burano, Italy with my micro B. Her playful size is perfect for this colorful, tiny town!
> 
> View attachment 4128233



I love this photo.


----------



## seasounds

steffysstyle said:


> After a few months of waiting, I finally got my hands on a 32mm belt in the colour combination that I wanted
> View attachment 4128313


Sensational look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## steffysstyle

seasounds said:


> Sensational look!



Thank you so much!


----------



## diane278

The Octogone lovefest continues at my house.....


----------



## PrincessAsya

DYH said:


> It’s been a while since i posted! Work got tooooo busy! b25 sunbathing before leaving for work!
> 
> View attachment 4128365



@DYH, can you please, pretty, pretty please give me the specifics of your beautiful b25. I have never seen color and texture this perfectly matching me . Be still, my heart!


----------



## ehy12

Vert vertigo B25.


----------



## Hillychristie

ehy12 said:


> Vert vertigo B25.
> View attachment 4128990


Still gushing over my first B


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Wearing my orans at St. Mark’s Basilica. Venice is so beautiful!


----------



## DYH

PrincessAsya said:


> @DYH, can you please, pretty, pretty please give me the specifics of your beautiful b25. I have never seen color and texture this perfectly matching me . Be still, my heart!


awww. Thank you so much for that. Might be the best compliment ever received by this this bag!  Color is cobalt blue.  GHW.  Leather, I don't remember. I think it's togo, but could be clemence too. Either or!


----------



## cocomlle

DYH said:


> It’s been a while since i posted! Work got tooooo busy! b25 sunbathing before leaving for work!
> 
> View attachment 4128365



Nice pic! The B is gorgeous!  And I love that loaf of bread kitty in the background too !!!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> This R23 doesn’t get to see a lot of sunshine, so I decided to take it out. Not sure if it’s a faux pas to wear this color in the summer?



It's perfect! You look great and never disappoint!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> Wearing my orans at St. Mark’s Basilica. Venice is so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4129084


and you're so cute too !


----------



## Meowwu

Posted in VcA thread: sneaking shots in the office. It’s odd but when I feel like I need to get serious works done, I’d take off all of my jewelry! (I guess it’s better than taking off clothes lol.)


----------



## Hillychristie

Meowwu said:


> Posted in VcA thread: sneaking shots in the office. It’s odd but when I feel like I need to get serious works done, I’d take off all of my jewelry! (I guess it’s better than taking off clothes lol.)
> 
> View attachment 4130101
> 
> View attachment 4130102


----------



## Hillychristie

Strange... my funny emoticons didn’t show up earlier?


----------



## Meowwu

Hillychristie said:


> Strange... my funny emoticons didn’t show up earlier?


lol! I am so curious which emoticon you used now!!


----------



## periogirl28

Top to toe Hermes at Chanel. Hair clip, dress, Barenia Etriviere belt, sandals, Sakura (mini, PM?) Plume. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Meowwu said:


> lol! I am so curious which emoticon you used now!!


The laughing face with tears!!
I shared with my colleagues and the conversation went on to how would your boss react if you are caught naked in your office?!


----------



## aliraza46514651

Rami00 said:


> Constance is a dream. I cant wait to see it..Bring it out Kat Lee.


nice


----------



## Meowwu

Hillychristie said:


> The laughing face with tears!!
> I shared with my colleagues and the conversation went on to how would your boss react if you are caught naked in your office?!


LOL!!!! I think it would depend on whether your boss is a woman or man. I think woman would try to find out why I am nude whereas a man would probably walk away and pretend he didn’t see anything and then either check back later himself or get someone else to do it. I have no idea really. Lol 

I have, however, seen an ex colleague pacing in boxer in his office as I walked past his office (right next to my office) and just ignored him.


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> Wearing my orans at St. Mark’s Basilica. Venice is so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4129084


You’ve got great energy! I think if I buy your sandals I’ll feel the same way!  thanks for sharing.


----------



## westcoastgal

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4130242
> 
> Top to toe Hermes at Chanel. Hair clip, dress, Barenia Etriviere belt, sandals, Sakura (mini, PM?) Plume. Thanks for letting me share!


I love your outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

westcoastgal said:


> I love your outfit!


Oooo thanks!


----------



## Purrsey

Goes shopping at Dondondonki


----------



## diane278

Meeting a friend for breakfast. Carrying my noir Octogone....the Love Child of my Baton de Craie & Rouge Grenat Octogone. I think she resembles her mother, Rouge Grenat.


----------



## Luv n bags

Wearing my CDC in Ultra Violet Croc


----------



## Tonimichelle

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4130242
> 
> Top to toe Hermes at Chanel. Hair clip, dress, Barenia Etriviere belt, sandals, Sakura (mini, PM?) Plume. Thanks for letting me share!


You look so pretty in that outfit. It’s the total opposite of my wardrobe, nothing pink, live in jeans, lots of black. But I love it on you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4130242
> 
> Top to toe Hermes at Chanel. Hair clip, dress, Barenia Etriviere belt, sandals, Sakura (mini, PM?) Plume. Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Lilikay

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4130242
> 
> Top to toe Hermes at Chanel. Hair clip, dress, Barenia Etriviere belt, sandals, Sakura (mini, PM?) Plume. Thanks for letting me share!


Love the entire look!


----------



## diane278

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4130242
> 
> Top to toe Hermes at Chanel. Hair clip, dress, Barenia Etriviere belt, sandals, Sakura (mini, PM?) Plume. Thanks for letting me share!





Leileka said:


> Love the entire look!



+1


----------



## TeeCee77

About to get our nails did [emoji172]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My newest bag- Cinhetic in magnolia- out for dinner!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> My newest bag- Cinhetic in magnolia- out for dinner!
> 
> View attachment 4131491


So beautiful!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Tonimichelle said:


> You look so pretty in that outfit. It’s the total opposite of my wardrobe, nothing pink, live in jeans, lots of black. But I love it on you!


Thank you so much! Celebrate our differences!


----------



## periogirl28

Leileka said:


> Love the entire look!





BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!





diane278 said:


> +1


Thank you so much my dears, too kind!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Out with B30 ❤️

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## Bling&Bags

Wearing my new to me k32 in blue ocean. Totally loved the extra strap (same length as amazone kelly) that the lady I got this kelly from specially ordered from Hermes. ☺️


----------



## meowlett

Goth Asian B edition.  I finally have to admit that I am huge when I see myself towering over my Vette.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

TeeCee77 said:


> About to get our nails did [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131418


Oh my gosh, is this Malachite? So beautiful!


----------



## allanrvj

Bling&Bags said:


> Wearing my new to me k32 in blue ocean. Totally loved the extra strap (same length as amazone kelly) that the lady I got this kelly from specially ordered from Hermes. ☺️
> View attachment 4131951


Loving this entire lewk, especially the necklace.


----------



## Styleanyone

Coffee break in the middle of a “busy” shopping day with Constance.


----------



## TeeCee77

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Oh my gosh, is this Malachite? So beautiful!



Yes! Malachite it is! She’s so lovely!


----------



## Panzanella

My one and only K  (Apologies about the dirty mirror...)


----------



## diane278

Panzanella said:


> My one and only K  (Apologies about the dirty mirror...)
> View attachment 4132610


Stunning!


----------



## Meowwu

Bastille Day party outfit. A bit weak in the red side (only the belt) but I have lots of white and blue.


----------



## Hillychristie

Meowwu said:


> Bastille Day party outfit. A bit weak in the red side (only the belt) but I have lots of white and blue.
> View attachment 4132688


Did you wear the farandole chain as a bag chain? Can you show it? I’m contemplating whether to do that with a Kelly or Constance wallet...


----------



## Serva1

Panzanella said:


> My one and only K  (Apologies about the dirty mirror...)
> View attachment 4132610



Such a beautiful dress and stunning bag [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Meowwu

Hillychristie said:


> Did you wear the farandole chain as a bag chain? Can you show it? I’m contemplating whether to do that with a Kelly or Constance wallet...



Sorry I don’t think I can be of much help here.  I was using the 120cm as a necklace. I had it wrapped around my wrist which had the extreme Kelly and chaine d’ancre. I know many they tpf’ers do that, perhaps they can chime in?


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> Did you wear the farandole chain as a bag chain? Can you show it? I’m contemplating whether to do that with a Kelly or Constance wallet...


While I know many people do that and it is pretty and much more convenient, I just want to put it here that my Paris SA has always warned me against it as he has had to send in too many wallets damaged by doing this. Just a tip.


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> While I know many people do that and it is pretty and much more convenient, I just want to put it here that my Paris SA has always warned me against it as he has had to send in too many wallets damaged by doing this. Just a tip.


Thanks for your tip...ironically it was the SA in Monaco who gave me the idea as she tried to sell me a Constance wallet


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> Thanks for your tip...ironically it was the SA in Monaco who gave me the idea as she tried to sell me a Constance wallet


Yes some SAs do that bec it does seem like a good idea with any wallet. He has been in leather and bespoke orders for long enough to see the resulting problems. And his close friend is in SAV (After Sales Repairs).


----------



## diane278

Friday, we (my Octogone & I) went to my favorite store to purchase an antique chair that I thought would be nice in the corner of my bedroom. By this morning, it had already become a place to dump clothing & hang empty hangers. In addition, it seems like I’m no longer going to be putting my bags away after using them.  This is  not the look I had in mind. But it’s sure convenient.


----------



## Styleanyone

@diane278, I like your multi functional chair


----------



## cafecreme15

diane278 said:


> Friday, we (my Octogone & I) went to my favorite store to purchase an antique chair that I thought would be nice in the corner of my bedroom. By this morning, it had already become a place to dump clothing & hang empty hangers. In addition, it seems like I’m no longer going to be putting my bags away after using them.  This is  not the look I had in mind. But it’s sure convenient.
> View attachment 4133096


Ha! We all have "that chair!"


----------



## Hermes Only

Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime. 

Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


----------



## Genie27

Bathroom selfie of Pico cutenessss with my Lagoon Clic - window shopping on a hot summer Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Panzanella

diane278 said:


> Stunning!





Serva1 said:


> Such a beautiful dress and stunning bag [emoji7]


Thank you both for your kind words!


----------



## acrowcounted

Genie27 said:


> Bathroom selfie of Pico cutenessss with my Lagoon Clic - window shopping on a hot summer Sunday afternoon.


I love your entire ensemble. Beautiful!


----------



## seasounds

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


So good to see you! I’ve become a MaiTai follower and miss your postings on her site.


----------



## Hermes Only

seasounds said:


> So good to see you! I’ve become a MaiTai follower and miss your postings on her site.


Thank You kindly.. I appreciate it!!


----------



## aube

Run Your Own Race

"tete de cheval" (literally “horse head”) charmS in  Hermes orange , bleu petrole and etoupe on gold swift leather Hermes mousepad.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


Looking fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

Madam Bijoux said:


> Looking fabulous!


Thanks Darling..!


----------



## diane278

aube said:


> Run Your Own Race
> 
> "tete de cheval" (literally “horse head”) charmS in  Hermes orange , bleu petrole and etoupe on gold swift leather Hermes mousepad.


I love your photos!


----------



## aube

diane278 said:


> I love your photos!


Thanks so much Dear..!


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


Kuya, you're back!


----------



## Rouge H

Taking time to stop and smell the flowers


----------



## papertiger

Panzanella said:


> My one and only K  (Apologies about the dirty mirror...)
> View attachment 4132610



Amazing outfit altogether

May I ask where the dress is from (you don't have to tell if you don't want)?


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!



As handsome, timeless and stylish as ever. 

And the bags are very nice too


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Bathroom selfie of Pico cutenessss with my Lagoon Clic - window shopping on a hot summer Sunday afternoon.



Stunning in every way Genie and so much


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


Happy 10th Birthday, to 40B and Massai GM!! You make the double digits look so GOOD!!!!  What a wonderful sight to see you, Hermes Only!! YOU have been missed.
You are looking FABULOUS, as always.  Cheers to you!


----------



## Ladybaga

Genie27 said:


> Bathroom selfie of Pico cutenessss with my Lagoon Clic - window shopping on a hot summer Sunday afternoon.


Genie,
Your pico is extra special! You look fantastic!!!


----------



## diane278

Meeting a friend for coffee. But who am I kidding? There will be a large
 bagel & cream cheese involved....


----------



## Hermes Only

allanrvj said:


> Kuya, you're back!


Tenk Yu..  once in a while, I pop in and out, Diba..!


----------



## Hermes Only

Ladybaga said:


> Happy 10th Birthday, to 40B and Massai GM!! You make the double digits look so GOOD!!!!  What a wonderful sight to see you, Hermes Only!! YOU have been missed.
> You are looking FABULOUS, as always.  Cheers to you!


Thank you for the lovely message.. I appreciate it.. I just turned 50 a few months ago.. it’s great to pop in here sometimes  .. I’ve had wonderful memories here and I’ve missed everyone as well..!!


----------



## allanrvj

Hermes Only said:


> Tenk Yu..  once in a while, I pop in and out, Diba..!


yes, henny! this place is like Hotel California--you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave!


----------



## Hermes Only

papertiger said:


> As handsome, timeless and stylish as ever.
> 
> And the bags are very nice too


Thanks Papertiger.. I appreciate it.. Hugs!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

allanrvj said:


> yes, henny! this place is like Hotel California--you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave!


Right?... totally!!...  we are all bonded together for the love of H


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Only said:


> Thank you for the lovely message.. I appreciate it.. I just turned 50 a few months ago.. it’s great to pop in here sometimes  .. I’ve had wonderful memories here and I’ve missed everyone as well..!!


Happy Belated Birthday and Welcome to the 50 Club! (I am 53 and each day just gets better and better. )


----------



## bobkat1991

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


It's hard to believe you are now 50!  IMO, you've aged even better than your handsome bags!


----------



## bobkat1991

Genie27 said:


> Bathroom selfie of Pico cutenessss with my Lagoon Clic - window shopping on a hot summer Sunday afternoon.


Entire YOU cuteness!


----------



## bobkat1991

diane278 said:


> Meeting a friend for coffee. But who am I kidding? There will be a large
> bagel & cream cheese involved....
> View attachment 4134029


Large bagels and cream cheese are ESSENTIAL to the good life!


----------



## weibandy

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


This is great!  Thanks for the post.  You say it all so well -   Nice to see you and your bags - looking very good as ever!


----------



## Dextersmom

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


You look fabulous as do your beautiful bags.


----------



## cafecreme15

Studying for the bar exam!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


----------



## Dextersmom

cafecreme15 said:


> Studying for the bar exam!
> View attachment 4134451


...and looking lovely while doing so.


----------



## Panzanella

papertiger said:


> Amazing outfit altogether
> 
> May I ask where the dress is from (you don't have to tell if you don't want)?


Thank you for your kind compliments!  The dress is from a local boutique in Bangkok.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


Happy Birthday, Hermes Only and thank YOU for your inspiring style - rock on!


----------



## cafecreme15

Dextersmom said:


> ...and looking lovely while doing so.



Thank you dear DM! [emoji173]️ trying to maintain some bright spots until this is over!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!


You always look so fantastic!!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

Dextersmom said:


> You look fabulous as do your beautiful bags.


  Thank you. 



VesperSparrow said:


> Happy Birthday, Hermes Only and thank YOU for your inspiring style - rock on!


 Thanks for the greetings, I appreciate it. 



etoupebirkin said:


> You always look so fantastic!!!!


 and so do you, darling.... thank you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

Ladybaga said:


> Happy Belated Birthday and Welcome to the 50 Club! (I am 53 and each day just gets better and better. )


i am (just recently) 53 as well.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Early morning at the office... Very high temperature outside today to be the North (Sweden)! [emoji295]️[emoji254][emoji255]


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Early morning at the office... Very high temperature outside today to be the North (Sweden)! [emoji295]️[emoji254][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 4134731
> View attachment 4134732
> View attachment 4134733



What a lovely pairing Thingumpy.


----------



## Serva1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Early morning at the office... Very high temperature outside today to be the North (Sweden)! [emoji295]️[emoji254][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 4134731
> View attachment 4134732
> View attachment 4134733



Love everything in this pic [emoji7] You wear very stylished accessories at work dear TgP [emoji3]


----------



## DR2014

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Early morning at the office... Very high temperature outside today to be the North (Sweden)! [emoji295]️[emoji254][emoji255]
> 
> View attachment 4134731
> View attachment 4134732
> View attachment 4134733


you are inspiring me!!!


----------



## pureplatinum

With the Evelyne on a recent holiday in Taiwan. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## mcpro

Chateau de Chenonceau [emoji632]


----------



## cafecreme15

mcpro said:


> Chateau de Chenonceau [emoji632]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135116



Stunning picture! I love chateau chenonceau, it is something right out of a fairytale.


----------



## seasounds

mcpro said:


> Chateau de Chenonceau [emoji632]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135116


What a beautiful location!  Haven't been there for nearly 40 years!  (Yikes!!)


----------



## Lilikay

cafecreme15 said:


> Stunning picture! I love chateau chenonceau, it is something right out of a fairytale.


+1


----------



## Lilikay

So, my new Black Birkin fresh from FSH was on her maiden trip to pick up a scarf at my home store today and came back home stuffed with her newest little sister!!!


----------



## allanrvj

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4135305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my new Black Birkin fresh from FSH was on her maiden trip to pick up a scarf at my home store today and came back home stuffed with her newest little sister!!!


Isn't it amazing that one H bag produces another H bag? They multiply so easily! 
Congrats on whatever that is


----------



## Lilikay

allanrvj said:


> Isn't it amazing that one H bag produces another H bag? They multiply so easily!
> Congrats on whatever that is


Thank you dear! It may be unfair, but once you got the first, it becomes much easier to  be offered more. However, in this case, the big Black Birkin actually produced the baby, since I’ve sent my lovely SA an email from Paris telling him that I have gotten it but I would be thrilled to have another tiny one. He just surprised me!  I will post pictures asap.


----------



## azukitea

b25 noir today


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> What a lovely pairing Thingumpy.



Thank you very much Nahreen![emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> Love everything in this pic [emoji7] You wear very stylished accessories at work dear TgP [emoji3]



Thank you very much Serva![emoji4] I use to think of the swedish say that you don’t get more fun than what you create[emoji1][emoji5][emoji6] It’s a very calm and slow week at the office, empty and no meetings, so my colleague and I need to create something fun. At least I could try out some accessories...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

DR2014 said:


> you are inspiring me!!!



Oh, I’m very flattered[emoji4][emoji5][emoji254] Thanks!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Today a little more bohemian with white linen, flower kaftan and Hermés silver.


----------



## Styleanyone

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Today a little more bohemian with white linen, flower kaftan and Hermés silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136076
> View attachment 4136078


perfect for the summer!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Styleanyone said:


> perfect for the summer!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## DR2014

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Oh, I’m very flattered[emoji4][emoji5][emoji254] Thanks!


Here is my version!


----------



## diane278

Different day, same uniform.  And same excessive heat...107F. I try to get everything necessary done by early afternoon.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Styleanyone

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4136508


Love the color- rose Jarpur?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4133533
> View attachment 4133534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 10th Birthday Mr. Etoupe B40 and Massai GM. The Bags that started it all. To this day, My Etoupe and Massai has hardly any scratches, dents or imperfection. Its still is as perfect as I got it since day one.. Hermes bags are truly indestructible, timeless and classic. With proper care and use.. it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my love for H over the years. Since then, my collection have grown and I've ever grateful all of you my H friends and my amazing and wonderful H SA systemwide. Only you guys can understand the level of dedication and love we have for Hermes. Thanks for the memories, Cheers!!



And YOU are just as fabulous as ever!!! Great to see you! [emoji254]


----------



## NateSelwyn25

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Today a little more bohemian with white linen, flower kaftan and Hermés silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136076
> View attachment 4136078


I know this supposed to be about the bracelet but I am in LOVE with that pink Chanel WOC!


----------



## ivy1026

Visiting one of my favourite stores


----------



## Hermes Only

BBC said:


> And YOU are just as fabulous as ever!!! Great to see you! [emoji254]


Thank you so much..!!


----------



## Mosman

ivy1026 said:


> Visiting one of my favourite stores


What blue shade of your bag please??? 
Stunning !!!


----------



## diane278

ivy1026 said:


> Visiting one of my favourite stores



Gorgeous bag!  .....with a bonus: photos taken in stores give me a chance to peek into the display cases at multiple bag styles & colors.  Is your bag Sapphire Blue?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ivy1026

Mosman said:


> What blue shade of your bag please???
> Stunning !!!



Thanks dear!  It’s bleu nuit


----------



## ivy1026

diane278 said:


> Gorgeous bag!  .....with a bonus: photos taken in stores give me a chance to peek into the display cases at multiple bag styles & colors.  Is your bag Sapphire Blue?



Thanks dear!  It is bleu nuit


----------



## Hillychristie

Having dim sum with Pony and he found s starfish Friend


----------



## dragonette

Poco said:


> My Paris trip always ends at Laduree in CDG.



I have the same habit!


----------



## Hillychristie

dragonette said:


> I have the same habit!
> 
> View attachment 4137436


Any big haul from Paris too?


----------



## dragonette

Hillychristie said:


> Any big haul from Paris too?



Sorry dear this was an old pic BUT I’m heading there in a few days!


----------



## Hillychristie

dragonette said:


> Sorry dear this was an old pic BUT I’m heading there in a few days!


All the best!


----------



## Lilikay

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4135305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my new Black Birkin fresh from FSH was on her maiden trip to pick up a scarf at my home store today and came back home stuffed with her newest little sister!!!


Just started a thread to reveal little sister!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Sneaked out at lunch time to do some window shopping at Saks with my herbag.


----------



## cafecreme15

Monique1004 said:


> Sneaked out at lunch time to do some window shopping at Saks with my herbag.
> 
> View attachment 4137676



Love! Which type of canvas is this? Officier?


----------



## Monique1004

cafecreme15 said:


> Love! Which type of canvas is this? Officier?



I’m sorry but I don’t know which canvas. I really thought all the canvas are the same. I have bought 3 different herbags last 3 years in different colors & didn’t notice any difference. I only know that there’s a new coated canvas that came out.


----------



## cafecreme15

Monique1004 said:


> I’m sorry but I don’t know which canvas. I really thought all the canvas are the same. I have bought 3 different herbags last 3 years in different colors & didn’t notice any difference. I only know that there’s a new coated canvas that came out.



Yes that’s correct! I bring this up due to a conversation in the Herbag thread. I think the coated canvas is called Berline, and then there are two others - militaire and officier - but I don’t know the difference between the two.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> Sneaked out at lunch time to do some window shopping at Saks with my herbag.
> 
> View attachment 4137676


You have the perfect color combo herbag!!! Where'd you get your ID holder from?


----------



## Monique1004

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You have the perfect color combo herbag!!! Where'd you get your ID holder from?



It’s from this Korean contemporary brand called, “Lucky Chouette” It’s pretty popular in Asia.


----------



## DYH

Last day in Paris


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My mama taught me not to play with my food, but I couldn't resist! Using my cinhetic at an event partnering with local restaurants to tackle issues of hunger and food waste.


----------



## cafecreme15

DYH said:


> Last day in Paris
> 
> View attachment 4138491



Looks like a little bit of heaven on earth. Enjoy your last day!


----------



## westcoastgal

cafecreme15 said:


> Studying for the bar exam!
> View attachment 4134451


Keep up the motivation. You’re going to ace it!


----------



## cafecreme15

westcoastgal said:


> Keep up the motivation. You’re going to ace it!



Thank you! We’re in the final countdown now!


----------



## Luccibag

Loving this Sakura evelyne pm  [emoji173]️


----------



## cafecreme15

Luccibag said:


> Loving this Sakura evelyne pm  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4138661



Loving your entire outfit + jewelry!


----------



## diane278

Luccibag said:


> Loving this Sakura evelyne pm  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4138661


I never miss being young, but if anything would make me rethink that, it would be how great you look in your outfit.


----------



## Luccibag

diane278 said:


> I never miss being young, but if anything would make me rethink that, it would be how great you look in your outfit.



Aww thank you. I’m not that young. I’m 51 lol. Young at heart though [emoji173]️


----------



## allanrvj

Luccibag said:


> Loving this Sakura evelyne pm  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4138661


I'm loving the matching nail polish and shoes with the evelyne


----------



## Styleanyone

allanrvj said:


> I'm loving the matching nail polish and shoes with the evelyne


+1. Me too


----------



## Lilikay

Luccibag said:


> Loving this Sakura evelyne pm  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4138661


Lovely!


----------



## mcpro

Trying on the Oran sandals that matches my romper at FSH store [emoji16]


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Luccibag said:


> Loving this Sakura evelyne pm  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4138661


Sakura is my favorite shade of pink from Hermes. It's so perfect, and you look fantastic.


----------



## U2yui

Ootd with my favorite gal for now lol


----------



## meowlett

Cosmopolitan to match the Rouge Vif B at Cosmopolitan.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ladysarah

Luccibag said:


> Loving this Sakura evelyne pm  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4138661


Love the whole outfit too. And the joie de vivre. May I ask what are the shoes?


----------



## Luccibag

.


----------



## Luccibag

ladysarah said:


> Love the whole outfit too. And the joie de vivre. May I ask what are the shoes?



Thank you!  Shoes are ferragamo. Here’s a better pic of them


----------



## Purse snob

Bkk28 on a wishbone


----------



## okiern1981

Just sitting on the coffee table looking purple.


----------



## cocomlle

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4139244
> 
> Just sitting on the coffee table looking purple.



 So pretty! You know, if our bags could talk, this one would be singing "I'm so fancy...you already know..."


----------



## Jaaanice

On our way to Saturday brunch!


----------



## Hat Trick

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4139244
> 
> Just sitting on the coffee table looking purple.



 Spec's please?


----------



## Hillychristie

The rodeo is waiting to go... and I’m trodding places with him


----------



## okiern1981

Hat Trick said:


> Spec's please?



B35, crocus epsom, PHW.  [emoji7]


----------



## TeeCee77

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 4139244
> 
> Just sitting on the coffee table looking purple.



I’m gee I need a purple B. Just stunning.


----------



## marzipanchen

Purse snob said:


> Bkk28 on a wishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139165


wow. what a classy combination!


----------



## marzipanchen

Hillychristie said:


> The rodeo is waiting to go... and I’m trodding places with him


love everything in your picture! also - your shoes...


----------



## littleming

The weather has been amazing.
Enjoyed some time on the patio with my DH a few days ago.


----------



## TeeCee77

Time to party [emoji172]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ang-Lin

Took the newborn out today. The rodeo somehow matched the cuivre handle....


----------



## Bijouxlady

Celebrating an Anniversary with Ms Goldie~


----------



## Jaaanice

Too lazy to switch to another bag and went shopping with my niece and GP30 today ! [emoji5]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bringing home DH’s new car today


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jaaanice said:


> Too lazy to switch to another bag and went shopping with my niece and GP30 today ! [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4140502


Is that vert vertigo? Lovely


----------



## Jaaanice

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that vert vertigo? Lovely



Ive been wondering the same.. I think it’s bamboo?? I don’t remember... also lost the store receipt (and was too inexperienced with the brand to ask my SA when I bought this from Paris last year [emoji28])

Can I just bring it to a boutique and ask?


----------



## Purse snob

marzipanchen said:


> wow. what a classy combination!



I love both [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Jaaanice said:


> Ive been wondering the same.. I think it’s bamboo?? I don’t remember... also lost the store receipt (and was too inexperienced with the brand to ask my SA when I bought this from Paris last year [emoji28])
> 
> Can I just bring it to a boutique and ask?


Yes I think you should bring it in and ask. I may do the same for my red mystery shade bag


----------



## meowlett

It is five o'clock somewhere.


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone else feel like removing the plastic hardware protectors is like performing surgery [emoji23]? I finally had time to get my plastectomy done hehe look at that gold shine [emoji295]️


----------



## meowlett

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone else feel like removing the plastic hardware protectors is like performing surgery [emoji23]? I finally had time to get my plastectomy done hehe look at that gold shine [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140951


Yes, removing the plastic (especially on CDCs) is the most annoying part of an H purchase.  Usually, I ask my DH or my SA to help me.  Yesterday, I did put on my big girl pants and performed the procedure on my new C18 and 2 CDCs.


----------



## TeeCee77

meowlett said:


> Yes, removing the plastic (especially on CDCs) is the most annoying part of an H purchase.  Usually, I ask my DH or my SA to help me.  Yesterday, I did put on my big girl pants and performed the procedure on my new C18 and 2 CDCs.



Yes! I need to do that next time haha. I realized I forgot the little protectors on the feet on my BF also and just spent 30 min trying to get the sticky gunk off [emoji37] lesson learned.


----------



## Lisa3823

First outing with my new baby!


----------



## TeeCee77

Lisa3823 said:


> First outing with my new baby!



Is this etain? Beautiful!


----------



## Cherrypye

My black beauty’s first trip out. Got her a pet rodeo. [emoji237] Compared pm vs mm... the pm won. [emoji521][emoji162]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lisa3823

TeeCee77 said:


> Is this etain? Beautiful!


Thank you! And it sure is Etain, the perfect gray (in my opinion).


----------



## TeeCee77

Oh man. I am so on ban island, but if I ever come off this is going on my list!


----------



## Styleanyone

@Lisa3823, this is a real gray. I love it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hillychristie

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone else feel like removing the plastic hardware protectors is like performing surgery [emoji23]? I finally had time to get my plastectomy done hehe look at that gold shine [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140951


Haha...faced the same hard decision too and my DH just peels them all off. He said a bag is for use not to admire or preserve


----------



## aube

Hide and Seek.

Playing Peekaboo amidst the hermes boxes is my newly acquired "Samarcande" horsehead paperweight / statue in white "biscuit" porcelain with orange goatskin base.

*also posted in What is Your Last Hermes Purchase thread


----------



## meowlett

aube said:


> Hide and Seek.
> 
> Playing Peekaboo amidst the hermes boxes is my newly acquired "Samarcande" horsehead paperweight / statue in white "biscuit" porcelain with orange goatskin base.
> 
> *also posted in What is Your Last Hermes Purchase thread


Lovely!  I was lamenting over my orange section in my closet earlier.  And you picture has just convinced me that I absolutely don't have an H addiction.


----------



## Ladybaga

aube said:


> Hide and Seek.
> 
> Playing Peekaboo amidst the hermes boxes is my newly acquired "Samarcande" horsehead paperweight / statue in white "biscuit" porcelain with orange goatskin base.
> 
> *also posted in What is Your Last Hermes Purchase thread


This is such a striking photo! I love how Samarcande is peeking out from your boxes! This should be an ad for Hermes!


----------



## Addicted to bags

aube said:


> Hide and Seek.
> 
> Playing Peekaboo amidst the hermes boxes is my newly acquired "Samarcande" horsehead paperweight / statue in white "biscuit" porcelain with orange goatskin base.
> 
> *also posted in What is Your Last Hermes Purchase thread


Wow, look at all those beautiful orange boxes!


----------



## aube

meowlett said:


> Lovely!  I was lamenting over my orange section in my closet earlier.  And you picture has just convinced me that I absolutely don't have an H addiction.


Haha Thanks Dear..!


----------



## aube

Ladybaga said:


> This is such a striking photo! I love how Samarcande is peeking out from your boxes! This should be an ad for Hermes!


Thanks so much. You made my day!!! I enjoy taking photos & posted them on my IG below


----------



## Ladybaga

aube said:


> Thanks so much. You made my day!!! I enjoy taking photos & posted them on my IG below


I will have to follow you on IG! You are a very talented photographer. Have a nice week!


----------



## periogirl28

Weekend bag, Rouge Grenat Cherche Midi.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Lisa3823 said:


> First outing with my new baby!


It’s gorgeous  congratulations!


----------



## renet

Brought mini C out today and today’s my first time in my life to drop a bag onto a concrete flooring outside my house’s lift lobby.  So careless of me! Unfortunate but fortunate that the damage was at the H clasp edges. The Tadelakt leather, to my surprise, remained great without visible scratches. [emoji26]

My SA advised me to send back to Paris to change the H clasp only when there are more visible scratches. She said their policy is to change the whole “H” clasp, not where the dents are.


----------



## Notorious Pink

aube said:


> Hide and Seek.
> 
> Playing Peekaboo amidst the hermes boxes is my newly acquired "Samarcande" horsehead paperweight / statue in white "biscuit" porcelain with orange goatskin base.
> 
> *also posted in What is Your Last Hermes Purchase thread



I love this photo, @aube - and I’d love to play in your orange box closet!!! [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## aube

BBC said:


> I love this photo, @aube - and I’d love to play in your orange box closet!!! [emoji6]


Thanks Bari! (I think I know you from HSCI group )


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> View attachment 4141485
> 
> Brought mini C out today and today’s my first time in my life to drop a bag onto a concrete flooring outside my house’s lift lobby.  So careless of me! Unfortunate but fortunate that the damage was at the H clasp edges. The Tadelakt leather, to my surprise, remained great without visible scratches. [emoji26]
> 
> My SA advised me to send back to Paris to change the H clasp only when there are more visible scratches. She said their policy is to change the whole “H” clasp, not where the dents are.


Oh no! Sorry to hear that renet! Glad the leather wasn't damaged at least.


----------



## Lilikay

First job interview after my last 2 year break...


----------



## 1LV

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4142008
> View attachment 4142009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First job interview after my last 2 year break...


Good luck!


----------



## Lilikay

1LV said:


> Good luck!


Thank you dear!


----------



## DYH

Does a ‘welcome home’ photo count as an action shot?


----------



## Ladybaga

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4142008
> View attachment 4142009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First job interview after my last 2 year break...


Good luck!  You look fabulous! (I would hire you on the spot!)


----------



## Lilikay

Ladybaga said:


> Good luck!  You look fabulous! (I would hire you on the spot!)


That’s very kind of you! Thank you!


----------



## Hillychristie

DYH said:


> Does a ‘welcome home’ photo count as an action shot?
> 
> View attachment 4142173


Hey...I got the same twilly!


----------



## Hillychristie

Hillychristie said:


> Hey...I got the same twilly!


----------



## DYH

you tie it sooooo nicely!! I'm a twilly-challenged. I can't never get it to be even on both sides, and I can never get it to stay on for an entire day!


----------



## Hillychristie

DYH said:


> you tie it sooooo nicely!! I'm a twilly-challenged. I can't never get it to be even on both sides, and I can never get it to stay on for an entire day!


Really? I watched a video on line, then I practised LOL. 
A French SA told me to start from the middle if you want both sides to end at the same length.
If your twilly unravels, maybe you can tighten as you wrap?


----------



## DYH

Hillychristie said:


> Really? I watched a video on line, then I practised LOL.
> A French SA told me to start from the middle if you want both sides to end at the same length.
> If your twilly unravels, maybe you can tighten as you wrap?


the picture you saw? that's starting from the middle!~ and one side is still longer! oh well....


----------



## Hillychristie

DYH said:


> the picture you saw? that's starting from the middle!~ and one side is still longer! oh well....


Honestly, I find your twilly is tied very beautifully from your picture too. My ends are just shorter because I didn’t want them to get in the way when I open the flap


----------



## Tonimichelle

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4142008
> View attachment 4142009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First job interview after my last 2 year break...


Looking fabulous, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mosman

In a very good relationship with the Conney at the moment !!!


----------



## DYH

Recent new addiction: evelyne mini


----------



## Lilikay

What a beautiful herbag!


----------



## meowlett

Mosman said:


> In a very good relationship with the Conney at the moment !!!


You look lovely!  

And just when I get my C18, you ladies are tempting me with your lovely RGHW C24.


----------



## Lilikay

Tonimichelle said:


> Looking fabulous, fingers crossed for you!


Oh dear! Thank you so much!


----------



## Genie27

DYH said:


> Recent new addiction: evelyne mini
> 
> View attachment 4142679


Nice bag, but more than that, I love this space! I just moved out of my loft into a traditional condo, and these concrete floors and high ceilings are making me all wobbly and homesick.


----------



## diane278

DYH said:


> Recent new addiction: evelyne mini
> 
> View attachment 4142679


I think you may be living in my dream home. I’ve always wanted to live in a loft. Is there room for me?!


----------



## Hillychristie

Leileka said:


> What a beautiful herbag!


Urm...are you referring to my black Herbag? Thank you


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Recent new addiction: evelyne mini
> 
> View attachment 4142679


Love the kitty photo bombing! cute!


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that renet! Glad the leather wasn't damaged at least.



Thanks, AtB! I had gotten over that moment. Had “calmed” down. [emoji13] I’m relieved that the leather is intact.


----------



## DYH

Genie27 said:


> Nice bag, but more than that, I love this space! I just moved out of my loft into a traditional condo, and these concrete floors and high ceilings are making me all wobbly and homesick.


agree! once you go loft, it's sooooo hard to go back to condo. I can't imagine it anymore!


----------



## TeeCee77

Ms. Malachite staring longingly out the window at work today.


----------



## Lilikay

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Malachite staring longingly out the window at work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143696


This is my favorite shade of color! Such a lovely pic! Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## Lilikay

Hillychristie said:


> Urm...are you referring to my black Herbag? Thank you


Oh sorry, I didn’t replied properly. Yes! Your black Herbag! Sooo beautiful!


----------



## corezone

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. Malachite staring longingly out the window at work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143696


Ooh, I love this colour too.  Gorgeous bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

Went to see Mamma Mia Here We Go Again!
I had to chop my head off.. too hot in the UK for proper makeup today!
But as it was the afternoon Miss B got her own seat


----------



## marzipanchen

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4143811
> View attachment 4143810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see Mamma Mia Here We Go Again!
> I had to chop my head off.. too hot in the UK for proper makeup today!
> But as it was the afternoon Miss B got her own seat


Beautiful! How did your B like the movie?


----------



## Tonimichelle

marzipanchen said:


> Beautiful! How did your B like the movie?


Thanks! She loved it, bit of a dodgy start, but once it got going it was great. DD thinks I’ve lost the plot though, first I make her take a photo for here (as she pointed out, she’s 24, I’m 46, it’s her that should be wanting photos for social media) then to top it off I was singing Super Trouper into my empty water bottle...nothing like embarrassing your kids!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tonimichelle said:


> Thanks! She loved it, bit of a dodgy start, but once it got going it was great. DD thinks I’ve lost the plot though, first I make her take a photo for here (as she pointed out, she’s 24, I’m 46, it’s her that should be wanting photos for social media) then to top it off I was singing Super Trouper into my empty water bottle...nothing like embarrassing your kids!


ahahahaha~ You are such a fun and COOL mum!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TresBeauHermes said:


> ahahahaha~ You are such a fun and COOL mum!


Thanks but I’m really not! DD is a geography teacher though and a proper grown up bless her


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DD is a teacher?! WOW~~! You're a cool AND a proud mum!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TresBeauHermes said:


> DD is a teacher?! WOW~~! You're a cool AND a proud mum!


Aww, thank you I am very proud of her!


----------



## MAGJES

Dressed up my Orange Kelly for an action shot. “Baby” (#irunthishouse) wanted to be included. So hard to take a pic of my sweet little flat face cat......she always ends up looking like a blob. Orange Kelly looks fab though!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Loving this RG Charnerie bracelet at work with me.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MAGJES said:


> Dressed up my Orange Kelly for an action shot. “Baby” (#irunthishouse) wanted to be included. So hard to take a pic of my sweet little flat face cat......she always ends up looking like a blob. Orange Kelly looks fab though!


Love both cute items.  Your cat looks like it comes out of a cartoon.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MAGJES said:


> Dressed up my Orange Kelly for an action shot. “Baby” (#irunthishouse) wanted to be included. So hard to take a pic of my sweet little flat face cat......she always ends up looking like a blob. Orange Kelly looks fab though!


Your K is so pretty!~~ And your kitty is so adorable!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Loving this RG Charnerie bracelet at work with me.
> View attachment 4144086


Stylin' at work~~


----------



## Lilikay

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4143811
> View attachment 4143810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see Mamma Mia Here We Go Again!
> I had to chop my head off.. too hot in the UK for proper makeup today!
> But as it was the afternoon Miss B got her own seat


The classic bag! Sooo beautiful! I love the twillies too.


----------



## TeeCee77

Leileka said:


> This is my favorite shade of color! Such a lovely pic! Congrats on your beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

MAGJES said:


> Dressed up my Orange Kelly for an action shot. “Baby” (#irunthishouse) wanted to be included. So hard to take a pic of my sweet little flat face cat......she always ends up looking like a blob. Orange Kelly looks fab though!


Your cat is so cute - and she looks like she would fit nicely in your gorgeous K!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## celialow

MAGJES said:


> Dressed up my Orange Kelly for an action shot. “Baby” (#irunthishouse) wanted to be included. So hard to take a pic of my sweet little flat face cat......she always ends up looking like a blob. Orange Kelly looks fab though!


I love your cat!! 
Uhmmm... okay... and the kelly too. 
May we have a few more pictures (of your cat) please?


----------



## Otis31

Just hanging out by the river.......


----------



## Orchidlady

On my way out for a quick drop-by the office and heading to dinner with girls.


----------



## 1LV

Not a very good picture, but trust me, she was sitting pretty for dinner!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

1LV said:


> View attachment 4145298
> 
> 
> Not a very good picture, but trust me, she was sitting pretty for dinner!


So cute! I think she needs a child seat next time!


----------



## vuuduu

Loving his clic H bracelet


----------



## vuuduu

Loving this clic H bracelet


----------



## DYH

Thursday blues..


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4141270
> 
> Weekend bag, Rouge Grenat Cherche Midi.



My FAVE H Red...what a beauty!!


----------



## periogirl28

1,2,3 and Away We Go! Gris Asphalte flies to London.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Otis31 said:


> Just hanging out by the river.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145199


I spy the famous Chicago "corn" hahah


----------



## mcpro

Just chillin [emoji41]  and admiring this black beauty


----------



## Hermes Only

Greetings from SoCal .. Weekend casual Lewk in Prada Menswear SS18, JCrew Shorts, K-Swiss Kicks with H Cape Cod and Tricolor SO K40 in Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite with Jardins Twilly.., Have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Lilikay

Otis31 said:


> Just hanging out by the river.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145199


Beautiful color! Is it Rouge Casaque?


----------



## odette57

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings from SoCal .. Weekend casual Lewk in Prada Menswear SS18, JCrew Shorts, K-Swiss Kicks with H Cape Cod and Tricolor SO K40 in Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite with Jardins Twilly.., Have a fabulous weekend!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147170


Fab as always!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ladyfarquaad

C24 Bleu Indigo Epsom with RGHW


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Evelyne TPM Brique Clemence


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Mini Kelly II - Noir Epsom GHW


----------



## mcpro

My action shot , (by DH)


----------



## azukitea

My Halzan 31 in fauve Barenia leather


----------



## mcwee

Bolide on train. With new twilly vert cdc, I think[emoji4].


----------



## loves

Haven’t taken an ootd pic in a long time, thanks to my new to me Isidore I did


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> Haven’t taken an ootd pic in a long time, thanks to my new to me Isidore I did
> View attachment 4149175


Smashing!


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> Smashing!



always so sweet, thank you


----------



## TresBeauHermes

loves said:


> Haven’t taken an ootd pic in a long time, thanks to my new to me Isidore I did
> View attachment 4149175


Love how you coordinated the lovely colors! So pretty!


----------



## loves

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love how you coordinated the lovely colors! So pretty!


thank you so much xoxo


----------



## Addicted to bags

Julide said:


> Smashing!


Said in Sean’s voice


----------



## weibandy

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings from SoCal .. Weekend casual Lewk in Prada Menswear SS18, JCrew Shorts, K-Swiss Kicks with H Cape Cod and Tricolor SO K40 in Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite with Jardins Twilly.., Have a fabulous weekend!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147170


Amazing and goregous outfit and accessories!!  Bag is stunning!!


----------



## Hat Trick

loves said:


> Haven’t taken an ootd pic in a long time, thanks to my new to me Isidore I did
> View attachment 4149175



 Very nice!


----------



## Serva1

azukitea said:


> My Halzan 31 in fauve Barenia leather
> 
> View attachment 4148620



Gorgeous dear azukitea, simply gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

loves said:


> Haven’t taken an ootd pic in a long time, thanks to my new to me Isidore I did
> View attachment 4149175



My favourite Isidore [emoji7] and it looks great on you. Is it gt or beton?


----------



## Julide

Addicted to bags said:


> Said in Sean’s voice


----------



## loves

Hat Trick said:


> Very nice!


thank you



Serva1 said:


> My favourite Isidore [emoji7] and it looks great on you. Is it gt or beton?


thanks and it is poussiere


----------



## Otis31

Leileka said:


> Beautiful color! Is it Rouge Casaque?



Yes!  I love it.


----------



## Hermes Only

weibandy said:


> Amazing and goregous outfit and accessories!!  Bag is stunning!!


 thanks dear..


----------



## Orchidlady

Going to an annual company party


----------



## BalLVLover

loves said:


> Haven’t taken an ootd pic in a long time, thanks to my new to me Isidore I did
> View attachment 4149175



Such a fabulous look! I have not worn my Isidore in years. You’ve just inspired me to take her out of her box!


----------



## lifeactually

Swapped the original strap for a thicker one (non-Hermes)


----------



## bagnut1

lifeactually said:


> Swapped the original strap for a thicker one (non-Hermes)
> View attachment 4150287



Very nice!  Is that a Mautto?


----------



## diane278

As I was getting dressed today, I started thinking about colors I’d like to have another Octogone clutch in. Hmmmm.....I’m scaring myself.


----------



## MAGJES

diane278 said:


> As I was getting dressed today, I started thinking about colors I’d like to have another Octogone clutch in. Hmmmm.....I’m scaring myself.
> View attachment 4150573


I love this every time I see you with this color.....such a beautiful H red.


----------



## lifeactually

bagnut1 said:


> Very nice!  Is that a Mautto?


Hi, It's from Tila March.


----------



## Heavenplay

The single cavale strap was an impulse purchase, took it out today and played with bbk/bolide. It goes well with black.


----------



## thyme

Vintgar Gorge, Slovenia



Lake Bled, Slovenia


----------



## mcwee

Bolide at theatre.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

Roulis 23 Rouge H sombrero leather


----------



## DYH

Primary Wednesday, leaving for work (so i can spend all my money on Hermes)


----------



## diane278

Returned to Hemisphire Home and spied this giant meditating hand. Turns out it could be a holder for my skinny BdC clutch...


----------



## Meowwu

diane278 said:


> Returned to Hemisphire Home and spied this giant meditating hand. Turns out it could be a holder for my skinny BdC clutch...
> View attachment 4151610
> 
> View attachment 4151609


Lol!! Love it!! It cracked me up! (It’s been a long day )


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Returned to Hemisphire Home and spied this giant meditating hand. Turns out it could be a holder for my skinny BdC clutch...
> View attachment 4151610
> 
> View attachment 4151609


That is too funny!! For a split second I thought I saw a different finger pointing up. Sorry if it sounds rude...long day too


----------



## Ladybaga

diane278 said:


> Returned to Hemisphire Home and spied this giant meditating hand. Turns out it could be a holder for my skinny BdC clutch...
> View attachment 4151610
> 
> View attachment 4151609


I love it! I think it is saying, "Come hither...grab my hand, and let's go shopping at Hermes."


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

So happy that Ms Vitamin C came with us to Las Vegas- my first  visit here - and still in love with my Anemone CDC- my absolute favorite !


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> That is too funny!! For a split second I thought I saw a different finger pointing up. Sorry if it sounds rude...long day too


I laughed so hard at your post! I actually thought that exact same thing when I first walked into the store!


----------



## diane278

Ladybaga said:


> I love it! I think it is saying, "Come hither...grab my hand, and let's go shopping at Hermes."



You must be clairvoyant....I’ve been thinking about adding the full size CdB much of today....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I laughed so hard at your post! I actually thought that exact same thing when I first walked into the store!


Ahahahaha!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4151933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that Ms Vitamin C came with us to Las Vegas- my first  visit here - and still in love with my Anemone CDC- my absolute favorite !


LOVE your CDC and your B Auntie Mame!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

TresBeauHermes said:


> LOVE your CDC and your B Auntie Mame!


Thank you ! Auntie Mame is my favourite movie of all time- makes me feel warm and fuzzy and so beautiful to see - interestingly, I feel the same whenever I step inside an H boutique !


----------



## Jaaanice

Orchidlady said:


> On my way out for a quick drop-by the office and heading to dinner with girls.



Is that PM in etoupe??? Thanks for your advice I finally decided and bought one and in the same color toooooo!!!! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Jaaanice

lifeactually said:


> Swapped the original strap for a thicker one (non-Hermes)
> View attachment 4150287



Oooh where’s that strap from? I wanna make one for my new evelyne too!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Thank you ! Auntie Mame is my favourite movie of all time- makes me feel warm and fuzzy and so beautiful to see - interestingly, I feel the same whenever I step inside an H boutique !


Ooooh Auntie Mame is my all time favourite too! Love to find a fellow Auntie Mame fan on TPF!!! I watch it at least once a year! Love the story and clothes! You're so right about the feeling when you walk into H store! I feel the same way! Just don't step onto the ping pong ball!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

Coming back from London this week on HS1 after a little shopping trip. Sorry I keep posting pics of my B, I’m a little obsessed with her


----------



## diane278

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Thank you ! Auntie Mame is my favourite movie of all time- makes me feel warm and fuzzy and so beautiful to see - interestingly, I feel the same whenever I step inside an H boutique !


 
I haven’t seen Auntie Mame in several years. Didn’t she have a bed hanging from chains that she used as a couch, in one of her living room designs?


----------



## thyme

Ljubljana, Slovenia..love the feel and movement of the silk skirt..great for the heatwave too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I haven’t seen Auntie Mame in several years. Didn’t she have a bed hanging from chains that she used as a couch, in one of her living room designs?


Ahahaha! Great memory! She changed the decor six times! It was a hanging couch in her living room by a fictional Danish designer named Yul Ullu during her "Avant-Garde" phase! So funny you remember that!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> Ljubljana, Slovenia..love the feel and movement of the silk skirt..great for the heatwave too!
> 
> View attachment 4152647
> View attachment 4152648


Wow! what a beautiful skirt! Looks fantastic on you! Love the blue Evie too!


----------



## thyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! what a beautiful skirt! Looks fantastic on you! Love the blue Evie too!



thank you *TresBeauHermes*


----------



## bobkat1991

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4152453
> 
> Coming back from London this week on HS1 after a little shopping trip. Sorry I keep posting pics of my B, I’m a little obsessed with her


Your bag obsession is shared by most of us here!  Whenever I carry my Ebene picotin 18, I catch myself constantly staring at her in an attempt to understand the interesting color!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Ljubljana, Slovenia..love the feel and movement of the silk skirt..great for the heatwave too!
> 
> View attachment 4152647
> View attachment 4152648



Perfect summer outfit!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Perfect summer outfit!



It is indeed and thank you


----------



## MAGJES

chincac said:


> Ljubljana, Slovenia..love the feel and movement of the silk skirt..great for the heatwave too!
> 
> View attachment 4152647
> View attachment 4152648


Lovely!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahaha! Great memory! She changed the decor six times! It was a hanging couch in her living room by a fictional Danish designer named Yul Ullu during her "Avant-Garde" phase! So funny you remember that!


Also loved her Blue Period (look at my avatar) reminds me of H’s  Blue’s ...and of course you NEVER put honey in your daiquiris !!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Also loved her Blue Period (look at my avatar) reminds me of H’s  Blue’s ...and of course you NEVER put honey in your daiquiris !!


Hahahaha!  The blue period was fantastic! Loooove that outfit! Absolutely Fabulous! Oh, and don't forget, no olive in martinis because it takes up too much space in such a small glass!!!


----------



## thyme

MAGJES said:


> Lovely!



Thank you MAGJES


----------



## corezone

I'm not used to wearing my summer holiday wardrobe in the UK, but our weather is fabulous at the moment so I'm making the most of it while it lasts.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings from SoCal .. Weekend casual Lewk in Prada Menswear SS18, JCrew Shorts, K-Swiss Kicks with H Cape Cod and Tricolor SO K40 in Bleu Lin/Etain/Graphite with Jardins Twilly.., Have a fabulous weekend!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147170


Looking even more fabulous than ever! Gorgeous K.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

corezone said:


> I'm not used to wearing my summer holiday wardrobe in the UK, but our weather is fabulous at the moment so I'm making the most of it while it lasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153625


LOVElY~! love how you coordinated your outfit! Stay cool!


----------



## Jaaanice

corezone said:


> I'm not used to wearing my summer holiday wardrobe in the UK, but our weather is fabulous at the moment so I'm making the most of it while it lasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153625



Halzan looks so great on you!!


----------



## corezone

Jaaanice said:


> Halzan looks so great on you!!


Thank you, and I love using it, it's so versatile.


----------



## Jaaanice

corezone said:


> Thank you, and I love using it, it's so versatile.


ohhh i see that your profile pic is an evelyne. I was debating between the 2 as a mom bag (baby coming out in Sept!!) and ended up getting evelyne after very helpful tips from TPFers. and i tried both and thought halzan was a bit small.

What are your thoughts on the 2 bags?? which one do you prefer?


----------



## pursenbootz

chincac said:


> Ljubljana, Slovenia..love the feel and movement of the silk skirt..great for the heatwave too!
> 
> View attachment 4152647
> View attachment 4152648


Beautiful!


----------



## thyme

pursenbootz said:


> Beautiful!



thank you


----------



## ms_sivalley

Etoupe is such a versatile color ❤️


----------



## Hermes Only

momasaurus said:


> Looking even more fabulous than ever! Gorgeous K.


Thanks Darling.. I appreciate it!! …


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

@ In Situ at SFMOMA 

(Food shot added because the cheesecake looks cool [emoji87][emoji893])


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Ang-Lin said:


> Took the newborn out today. The rodeo somehow matched the cuivre handle....



Love the contrast [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

loves said:


> Haven’t taken an ootd pic in a long time, thanks to my new to me Isidore I did
> View attachment 4149175



Nice outfit! What is there twilly called?


----------



## Ang-Lin

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> @ In Situ at SFMOMA
> 
> (Food shot added because the cheesecake looks cool [emoji87][emoji893])
> 
> View attachment 4154929
> View attachment 4154930


Love t! How do you like In situ?


----------



## corezone

Jaaanice said:


> ohhh i see that your profile pic is an evelyne. I was debating between the 2 as a mom bag (baby coming out in Sept!!) and ended up getting evelyne after very helpful tips from TPFers. and i tried both and thought halzan was a bit small.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the 2 bags?? which one do you prefer?



I don't really prefer one over the other, I love all my bags for different reasons   I tend to use my Evelyne PM when I need to be hands-free, so it's generally my first choice for holidays or day's out in London.  I use my Halzan 31 just as a regular handbag.  I initially used it crossbody and thought it looked great, but when I saw a photograph of me I thought it looked too big, so now I only use it on its shortest strap as a shoulder bag, or carry it by the handles.  I often get shoulder ache with handbags, so having the option to switch the Halzan to handheld is great for me.  But I love my Evelyne and Halzan, especially as they are so bright.  What I'd like next is the Halzan mini in a bright pink, which I could wear crossbody


----------



## loves

thanks! it is an old one called "Maillons" if i remember correctly.



PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Nice outfit! What is there twilly called?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

26 Lindy and matchy matchy with the Isidore


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> 26 Lindy and matchy matchy with the Isidore



Chic!


----------



## Gwapa30

Beton with RGHW enjoying the Lavender blooms in Provence[emoji4]
Thank you for letting me share[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## diane278

We went to Lowe’s. My secret’s out.....I’m just another wannabe Banksy.   Yes, I’m a poseur.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> @ In Situ at SFMOMA
> 
> (Food shot added because the cheesecake looks cool [emoji87][emoji893])
> 
> View attachment 4154929
> View attachment 4154930


Love the color of your bag! and the cheese looks delicious~


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> We went to Lowe’s. My secret’s out.....I’m just another wannabe Banksy.
> Guess that makes me a poseur.....
> View attachment 4155483


Ahahaha~ You should get an orange paint and spray "H" all over the place~~ Hanksy???


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahaha~ You should get an orange paint and spray "H" all over the place~~ Hanksy???


Lol! Never thought of that......


----------



## AnnaE

Managed to pack for a two-day business trip using solely my GP 36. Probably not the best for the bag, but I am very proud of my packing skills. I travel most weeks for work, and it feels amazing to travel light.


----------



## diane278

AnnaE said:


> Managed to pack for a two-day business trip using solely my GP 36. Probably not the best for the bag, but I am very proud of my packing skills. I travel most weeks for work, and it feels amazing to travel light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155536


That’s inspiring. I don’t have a GP but I might try that with  BV Cabat.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Reading this thread as I await my flight to Beijing


----------



## cafecreme15

Evie enjoying the view from my (our) new apartment!


----------



## catsinthebag

AnnaE said:


> Managed to pack for a two-day business trip using solely my GP 36. Probably not the best for the bag, but I am very proud of my packing skills. I travel most weeks for work, and it feels amazing to travel light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155536



Wow! I’m impressed! Did you not even have another handbag with you? If you don’t mind, please share what you packed — I can’t imagine a 2 day trip with everything in a GP.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

It was actually just okay. But I would go back since their menu changes and it’s an interesting concept. 



Ang-Lin said:


> Love t! How do you like In situ?




Thank you [emoji4]


TresBeauHermes said:


> Love the color of your bag! and the cheese looks delicious~


----------



## AnnaE

catsinthebag said:


> Wow! I’m impressed! Did you not even have another handbag with you? If you don’t mind, please share what you packed — I can’t imagine a 2 day trip with everything in a GP.



That's all I packed! Packing list is pretty straightforward:

Laptop, cell phone + chargers -- this fits in easily as I slide it in vertically (I have a MacBook Pro 13'', so it's not the thinnest, but it fits fine; chargers go inside the bag insert)
One dress + one H scarf (it's summer, so that's all I need) -- rolled up

Change of underwear -- rolled up

Everything else goes in my bag insert (I have the Mai Tai one):
Lipstick (I do like makeup, but I can get away with just lipstick if need be)
Ulysses GM (not mandatory, but I like bringing it)
Wallet + keys
Sunglasses
Travel-sized sunscreen, travel-sized moisturizer (I can live without putting more complex stuff on for a couple days) -- I like getting various sample packages from Sephora and using them for travel
Deodorant
A few random things I generally have in my bag insert (bandaids, Advil etc, small perfume vials -- I don't generally unpack them)
Hair comb

Hotel provides toothbrush and toothpaste + other toiletries. I curled my hair before the flight and it will last fine into tomorrow. I brought an Hermes shawl for if it gets chilly.  I was already wearing the jewelry I am going to re-wear tomorrow + I am going to re-wear the shoes from today as well.

Because of the timing of flights and the one meeting I have to attend, there is unfortunately no time to work out, so I didn't have to worry about that type of clothing.

I do travel for work extensively, so I am a light packer in general. There was a time when I had to fly short distances mostly, and could utilize general aviation, and that was amazing. I only brought a handbag with me as well, but I I generally did there and back in one day!


----------



## catsinthebag

AnnaE said:


> That's all I packed! Packing list is pretty straightforward:
> 
> Laptop, cell phone + chargers -- this fits in easily as I slide it in vertically (I have a MacBook Pro 13'', so it's not the thinnest, but it fits fine; chargers go inside the bag insert)
> One dress + one H scarf (it's summer, so that's all I need) -- rolled up
> 
> Change of underwear -- rolled up
> 
> Everything else goes in my bag insert (I have the Mai Tai one):
> Lipstick (I do like makeup, but I can get away with just lipstick if need be)
> Ulysses GM (not mandatory, but I like bringing it)
> Wallet + keys
> Sunglasses
> Travel-sized sunscreen, travel-sized moisturizer (I can live without putting more complex stuff on for a couple days) -- I like getting various sample packages from Sephora and using them for travel
> Deodorant
> A few random things I generally have in my bag insert (bandaids, Advil etc, small perfume vials -- I don't generally unpack them)
> Hair comb
> 
> Hotel provides toothbrush and toothpaste + other toiletries. I curled my hair before the flight and it will last fine into tomorrow. I brought an Hermes shawl for if it gets chilly.  I was already wearing the jewelry I am going to re-wear tomorrow + I am going to re-wear the shoes from today as well.
> 
> Because of the timing of flights and the one meeting I have to attend, there is unfortunately no time to work out, so I didn't have to worry about that type of clothing.
> 
> I do travel for work extensively, so I am a light packer in general. There was a time when I had to fly short distances mostly, and could utilize general aviation, and that was amazing. I only brought a handbag with me as well, but I I generally did there and back in one day!



That’s really impressive! I was looking through your list and thinking of what I’d have to add: mascara, my own soap and lotion (I’m allergic to a lot of stuff so bring my own), medications, and a t-shirt and leggings for the hotel room and to sleep in! I also notice you don’t carry bulky, noise-canceling headphones that so many people travel with. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AnnaE

catsinthebag said:


> That’s really impressive! I was looking through your list and thinking of what I’d have to add: mascara, my own soap and lotion (I’m allergic to a lot of stuff so bring my own), medications, and a t-shirt and leggings for the hotel room and to sleep in! I also notice you don’t carry bulky, noise-canceling headphones that so many people travel with. Thanks for sharing!



Right -- there is room for mascara, soap / lotion (I stay at the same hotel chains usually, so I know I am not sensitive to their products, no need to bring anything). I put medication in a small pill carrier if needed.  I do carry Bose Quiet Comfort QC20 headphones, but they are small and fit in the bag organizer just fine.  

I often stick in some sort of Calvi (since this is an Hermes thread), but if I am packing light, I will just stick business cards in my Garden Party's side pocket.


----------



## loves

thank you! 
loving your silk skirt too, great holiday look.


----------



## lifeactually

Jaaanice said:


> Oooh where’s that strap from? I wanna make one for my new evelyne too!!!


Hi hi, it's from Tila March. I ordered it online from farfetched.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh Auntie Mame is my all time favourite too! Love to find a fellow Auntie Mame fan on TPF!!! I watch it at least once a year! Love the story and clothes! You're so right about the feeling when you walk into H store! I feel the same way! Just don't step onto the ping pong ball!!



Ooh me three!!! One of my all time favorites!!!


----------



## Lilikay

Visiting Edinburgh for the Summer Festival! I usually carry my little Evies during leisure trips, but today I felt like wearing my B35 to carry all I needed for the day out with my 3 kids.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

AnnaE said:


> Managed to pack for a two-day business trip using solely my GP 36. Probably not the best for the bag, but I am very proud of my packing skills. I travel most weeks for work, and it feels amazing to travel light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155536


You've to share how to do it ! I love GP !!


----------



## Ladybaga

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 4155383
> View attachment 4155384
> 
> Beton with RGHW enjoying the Lavender blooms in Provence[emoji4]
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


This is a gorgeous picture! You look beautiful among the lavender blooms.  (Chic Constance, too! I love it!)


----------



## Ladybaga

loves said:


> 26 Lindy and matchy matchy with the Isidore
> View attachment 4155118


loves, you are so stylish! Loving the Isidore, but I especially LOVE your matte croc Lindy! That is one beautiful bag!!


----------



## fabuleux

Road trip essentials!


----------



## loves

thanks ladybaga! you are way too kind and yes this lindy is my favourite.



Ladybaga said:


> loves, you are so stylish! Loving the Isidore, but I especially LOVE your matte croc Lindy! That is one beautiful bag!!


----------



## vuuduu

Picotin 22 in toffee color


----------



## renet

Supposed to be on leave but had to cancel to handle some urgent matters.  Decided to bring Pico 18 to work. It’s so cute! [emoji173]️ #OOTD #BOTD.


----------



## dragonette

Lunch with gf today


----------



## foreverbagslove

My beloved BBK32
Happy hump day!


----------



## seasounds

dragonette said:


> Lunch with gf today
> 
> View attachment 4157037
> View attachment 4157038
> View attachment 4157039
> View attachment 4157040


Wow!  Did I miss your reveal?  Congratulations on your noir Lindy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> Supposed to be on leave but had to cancel to handle some urgent matters.  Decided to bring Pico 18 to work. It’s so cute! [emoji173]️ #OOTD #BOTD.
> 
> View attachment 4156968


I love it too ! Such a nice color combo !


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Vanng said:


> Picotin 22 in toffee color


I love toffee! It's one of my top five Hermes leather colors.


----------



## diane278

Lunch with a friend, followed by shopping. I was taken by all this blue & white. They had a convenient place to put my bag down so I could take a photo.  Such is life with a clutch.....


----------



## dragonette

seasounds said:


> Wow!  Did I miss your reveal?  Congratulations on your noir Lindy!



Thanks dear! I didn’t do an official reveal, just a post in the Lindy club!


----------



## seasounds

dragonette said:


> Thanks dear! I didn’t do an official reveal, just a post in the Lindy club!


Just saw it.  Congratulations on continuing to build on noir collection.  And I agree that Herbag is not necessary.  You could so rock a K casually.


----------



## pjhm

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love it too ! Such a nice color combo !



That bag is so cute, a real show stopper. Is it lightweight or heavy?


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love it too ! Such a nice color combo !



Thank you! Yes, I just cannot miss this when my friend showed me. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## renet

pjhm said:


> That bag is so cute, a real show stopper. Is it lightweight or heavy?



I supposed this post is for me. [emoji13][emoji13]

This is lightweight and holds the shape well actually without bag insert. I store it with the airbags that came with the bag and the shape is holding well.


----------



## dragonette

seasounds said:


> Just saw it.  Congratulations on continuing to build on noir collection.  And I agree that Herbag is not necessary.  You could so rock a K casually.



Thank you dear! I'm happy with the way my collection is turning out.  xx


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vespa playing croquet


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> Vespa playing croquet
> View attachment 4158363


...And playing with really great style!


----------



## Addicted to bags

AnnaE said:


> Managed to pack for a two-day business trip using solely my GP 36. Probably not the best for the bag, but I am very proud of my packing skills. I travel most weeks for work, and it feels amazing to travel light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155536


I couldn't pack for even one day in that GP! Great packing skills!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

dragonette said:


> Lunch with gf today
> 
> View attachment 4157037
> View attachment 4157038
> View attachment 4157039
> View attachment 4157040


You look so tall


----------



## MotoChiq

Ms.Evie hanging out with me at the Priority Lounge. On our way to Vegas!


----------



## dragonette

Addicted to bags said:


> You look so tall



We shoot with a 14mm lens lol!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

Brunch with Lindy on Singapore’s National Day yesterday


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Supposed to be on leave but had to cancel to handle some urgent matters.  Decided to bring Pico 18 to work. It’s so cute! [emoji173]️ #OOTD #BOTD.
> 
> View attachment 4156968


That is such a cute bag! Your baby!


----------



## periogirl28

In Hermes hat, top, C and sandals. In action and having tea at Sevres. TGIF!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4158751
> View attachment 4158752
> View attachment 4158753
> View attachment 4158754
> View attachment 4158755
> View attachment 4158756
> 
> In Hermes hat, top, C and sandals. In action and having tea at Sevres. TGIF!


Woowww!  Thank you for the photos! 
Its like a mecca where all Hermes lovers must go to, at least once in their life time, to worship Hermes God!


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Woowww!  Thank you for the photos!
> Its like a mecca where all Hermes lovers must go to, at least once in their life time, to worship Hermes God!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4158751
> View attachment 4158752
> View attachment 4158753
> View attachment 4158754
> View attachment 4158755
> View attachment 4158756
> 
> In Hermes hat, top, C and sandals. In action and having tea at Sevres. TGIF!


i LOVEEEE your outfit in the last photo!


----------



## periogirl28

LovingTheOrange said:


> i LOVEEEE your outfit in the last photo!


Thank you! Was trying to stay cool on a blistering hot day!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> That is such a cute bag! Your baby!



Thank you, TBH! [emoji7]


----------



## renet

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4158751
> View attachment 4158752
> View attachment 4158753
> View attachment 4158754
> View attachment 4158755
> View attachment 4158756
> 
> In Hermes hat, top, C and sandals. In action and having tea at Sevres. TGIF!



Thank you for all these beautiful photos! Such a great way to enjoy tea in a place with splendid view. Enjoy! [emoji173]️


----------



## doloresmia

periogirl28 said:


>



Periogirl, I die for your mythiques top. It is wonderful!


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4158751
> View attachment 4158752
> View attachment 4158753
> View attachment 4158754
> View attachment 4158755
> View attachment 4158756
> 
> In Hermes hat, top, C and sandals. In action and having tea at Sevres. TGIF!


Love H at Sevres’ ... the giant bird cage just blew my mind off! I’ve yet to score or buy anything there though...


----------



## periogirl28

doloresmia said:


> Periogirl, I die for your mythiques top. It is wonderful!


You are too kind my dear! It's a summer favourite.


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> Love H at Sevres’ ... the giant bird cage just blew my mind off! I’ve yet to score or buy anything there though...


I actually don't shop there either but it's nice to have tea, admire the homeware and browse petit h and the bookshop. Thank you everyone for the likes!


----------



## periogirl28

renet said:


> Thank you for all these beautiful photos! Such a great way to enjoy tea in a place with splendid view. Enjoy! [emoji173]️


You are welcome! It's a totally different vibe from the flagship.


----------



## renet

Just back from seeing my SA. They have Men’s F/W RTW and she had kept a Polo Tee for my husband in Bubblegum. Just picked it up. Hope my husband would like the color as much as I do!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

renet said:


> Just back from seeing my SA. They have Men’s F/W RTW and she had kept a Polo Tee for my husband in Bubblegum. Just picked it up. Hope my husband would like the color as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 4159007



Great shot! Are we bag twins? [emoji7]


----------



## dragonette

Today’s office situation


----------



## renet

dragonette said:


> Great shot! Are we bag twins? [emoji7]



Thanks! Almost! She’s noir/toffee verso.


----------



## renet

dragonette said:


> Today’s office situation
> 
> View attachment 4159011



Great shot! All of them just look great together and refreshing desk for work. Work can be fun and enjoyable too!


----------



## dragonette

renet said:


> Great shot! All of them just look great together and refreshing desk for work. Work can be fun and enjoyable too!



H and coffee make everything better! [emoji813]️


----------



## juzluvpink

Deleted


----------



## juzluvpink

Final month in my office. With all the hype about open-plan office, I will be moving into one such layout in a month’s time.






The artworks at the background belong to my daughter and sadly they have to go home soon.


----------



## Prada Prince

dragonette said:


> Brunch with Lindy on Singapore’s National Day yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4158715
> View attachment 4158716
> View attachment 4158717
> View attachment 4158718


Your pictures are always stunning!


----------



## odette57

dragonette said:


> Today’s office situation
> 
> View attachment 4159011


I’m a big nutcracker freak! Love your photo and the nutcrackers!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Just back from seeing my SA. They have Men’s F/W RTW and she had kept a Polo Tee for my husband in Bubblegum. Just picked it up. Hope my husband would like the color as much as I do!
> 
> View attachment 4159007


would you mind putting a photo of the bubblegum polo shirt? dying to see what it looks like....


----------



## Poco

I am off on Friday❤


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Poco said:


> I am off on Friday❤


What a beautiful B! LOVE the color combo!


----------



## bobkat1991

Today.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Poco said:


> I am off on Friday❤


OMGGGGG I just fell in love!!! Your bag/twilly combo is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

juzluvpink said:


> Final month in my office. With all the hype about open-plan office, I will be moving into one such layout in a month’s time.
> 
> View attachment 4159238
> 
> View attachment 4159240
> 
> 
> The artworks at the background belong to my daughter and sadly they have to go home soon.


Is it just me or have you been wearing Goldie non-stop lately as well???
Seriously, I am worried about my other bags. I have not changed for 2 months. That is unheard of (for me). Goldie reigns supreme!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

Trieste, Italy...
H silk tunic was perfect for recent heatwave


----------



## Lilikay

bobkat1991 said:


> Today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159535


Love your bag and your dress!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Trieste, Italy...
> H silk tunic was perfect for recent heatwave
> View attachment 4159657
> View attachment 4159658



What a pretty tunic!  Perfect for warm weather.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> What a pretty tunic!  Perfect for warm weather.



thank you


----------



## Tinn3rz

chincac said:


> Trieste, Italy...
> H silk tunic was perfect for recent heatwave
> View attachment 4159657
> View attachment 4159658



Your TPM Evelyne is [emoji7]!


----------



## birkin10600

My new to me Evelyne tpm ebene barenia with Kelly watch with ebene barenia double tour. 2nd photo with Soleil evelyne pm in clemence.


----------



## dragonette

odette57 said:


> I’m a big nutcracker freak! Love your photo and the nutcrackers!





Prada Prince said:


> Your pictures are always stunning!



Thank you dearies! xx


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> would you mind putting a photo of the bubblegum polo shirt? dying to see what it looks like....


Sure, TBH. This photo was taken at H.  My husband’s actual piece is still not given to him yet.  I also asked if there’s ladies piece but they do not have.


----------



## Rhl2987

Not quite in action but these are my two sellier 28’s! Will be taking my BBK out to dinner this weekend!


----------



## bobkat1991

Leileka said:


> Love your bag and your dress!


Thank you for your kind words, Leileka!  I dunno why, but for some reason the dress makes me think about the Appaloosa scarf and shawl!


----------



## diane278

I was in REI today with a friend who is sports-minded. I learned a couple of things. 1) If I carry a clutch shopping, I’m going to be putting it down when I look at things on display and that I should pay attention so I don’t wander off leaving it on a table or shelf; and 2) that it might be time for me to purchase another pair of hiking boots. 
Because you can age the girl out of the 60’s but you can’t get the 60’s out of the girl. 
By the way, there will be no hiking involved. But I think the gray ones will look great with.....well, I’m not sure what, but something. 


Possibly the tan ones on the right, too. (I’m trying to wait 48 hours before making ANY new clothing purchases. I think my odds of making it are about 20%......not great, but it’s better than zero.


----------



## juzluvpink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Is it just me or have you been wearing Goldie non-stop lately as well???
> Seriously, I am worried about my other bags. I have not changed for 2 months. That is unheard of (for me). Goldie reigns supreme!!!



Haha, she is not on repeat as nowadays I spent half the week carrying a tote to the gym. But every time I could carry a handbag, she is the one I reached out for. The rest of my bags are kinda neglected lol.


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> I was in REI today with a friend who is sports-minded. I learned a couple of things. 1) If I carry a clutch shopping, I’m going to be putting it down when I look at things on display and that I should pay attention so I don’t wander off leaving it on a table or shelf; and 2) that it might be time for me to purchase another pair of hiking boots.
> Because you can age the girl out of the 60’s but you can’t get the 60’s out of the girl.
> By the way, there will be no hiking involved. But I think the gray ones will look great with.....well, I’m not sure what, but something.
> View attachment 4159856
> 
> Possibly the tan ones on the right, too. (I’m trying to wait 48 hours before making ANY new clothing purchases. I think my odds of making it are about 20%......not great, but it’s better than zero.
> View attachment 4159857


I like the colours of the two on the left. I don't hike and I want a pair!


----------



## diane278

Julide said:


> I like the colours of the two on the left. I don't hike and I want a pair!


I’m thinking they’d work with a thick legging type pant and a long sweater tunic for cold weather....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Sure, TBH. This photo was taken at H.  My husband’s actual piece is still not given to him yet.  I also asked if there’s ladies piece but they do not have.
> View attachment 4159803


wow, what beautiful color! thank you for the photo! I would have LOVED to get one for myself if they made it for women...I purchased a moss greenish one last week which is nice, but I would definitely get the bubblegum if only they had it for women


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Suzie

Rhl2987 said:


> Not quite in action but these are my two sellier 28’s! Will be taking my BBK out to dinner this weekend!


They are stunning and my 2 favourite colours right there.


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> wow, what beautiful color! thank you for the photo! I would have LOVED to get one for myself if they made it for women...I purchased a moss greenish one last week which is nice, but I would definitely get the bubblegum if only they had it for women



Yes, I fell in love with this color! I was thinking if I get the smallest size for myself, will that work?  Haha...anyway, my husband love this color too. Added color to his black/gray/navy/blue wardrobe. [emoji6]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Yes, I fell in love with this color! I was thinking if I get the smallest size for myself, will that work?  Haha...anyway, my husband love this color too. Added color to his black/gray/navy/blue wardrobe. [emoji6]


I was thinking the same thing! Polos can be a bit loose right? Why do the men get bubblegum, and women get moss green?????


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Polos can be a bit loose right? Why do the men get bubblegum, and women get moss green?????



You think so too, right?! [emoji23]


----------



## thyme

Tinn3rz said:


> Your TPM Evelyne is [emoji7]!




thank you *Tinn3rz *


----------



## dooneybaby

Saturday arm candy.


----------



## Lilikay

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Leileka!  I dunno why, but for some reason the dress makes me think about the Appaloosa scarf and shawl!


That’s why! Appaloosa is my favorite design ever, I have a shawl, 2 scarfs and a pocket square one. Absolutely love it!


----------



## dooneybaby

Cookiefiend said:


> Vespa playing croquet
> View attachment 4158363


Simply divine! But I have to admit, the photo made me gasp. You're not worried about grass stains on your beauty?


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Day out with B30

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Polos can be a bit loose right? Why do the men get bubblegum, and women get moss green?????



I asked my SA for size S but only left size M for Bubblegum Polo. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Notorious Pink

‘Still life with Rose Azalee’ because I forgot to take a pic until after I got changed! [emoji51]


----------



## Cookiefiend

dooneybaby said:


> Simply divine! But I have to admit, the photo made me gasp. You're not worried about grass stains on your beauty?


No - I wasn't worried. She was set over to the side and we were the only group there, and the leather sides were what was really in the grass. It's a great bag!


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> ‘*Still life with Rose Azalee*’ because I forgot to take a pic until after I got changed! [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 4160231


----------



## Lilikay

Road trip this week...B35 checking out and mini Evie going out for some last minute shopping


----------



## Rhl2987

Casual look for grocery shopping, the vet, and heading to the mall.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pureplatinum

Wearing the Eileen necklace. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Rhl2987 said:


> Not quite in action but these are my two sellier 28’s! Will be taking my BBK out to dinner this weekend!



So beautiful!


----------



## Styleanyone

I am taking this baby out today.


----------



## acrowcounted

Styleanyone said:


> I am taking this baby out today.


Gorgeous blue! May I ask the color name?


----------



## bobkat1991

Leileka said:


> That’s why! Appaloosa is my favorite design ever, I have a shawl, 2 scarfs and a pocket square one. Absolutely love it!


You are an official Appaloosa fan!  I still don't have it....dunno why not.


----------



## Styleanyone

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous blue! May I ask the color name?


This one is Celeste with Mykonos inside - one of the candy Birkins that I  have.


----------



## Lilikay

bobkat1991 said:


> You are an official Appaloosa fan!  I still don't have it....dunno why not.


You should have at least one. They are remarkable and the colors are gorgeous. I’ve managed to find some pics from the beginning of the year.


----------



## Hermes Only

Summer Time with fellow tPfer BosJetSet
In my new Evelyne 3PM in Sauge, H Tee, Cape Cod Watch, Lizzie Ombré CDC, JCrew Shorts and Adidas Kicks.. Finally downsized on the Evelyne PM from GM.. The GM looked overwhelmingly big on a “shorty” like me, so after all these years.. I’ve rediscovered a perfect Evelyne in the color and size to my liking!! .. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Hillychristie

First attempt shooting H and food... inspired by many of all the tpf great shots


----------



## Hillychristie

There you go...


----------



## milotic55

Im just one bag away from getting all the letters bag, waiting for my SA in singapore to come through!!! Wish me luck guys


----------



## bobkat1991

*


Hermes Only said:



			Summer Time with fellow tPfer BosJetSet
In my new Evelyne 3PM in Sauge, H Tee, Cape Cod Watch, Lizzie Ombré CDC, JCrew Shorts and Adidas Kicks.. Finally downsized on the Evelyne PM from GM.. The GM looked overwhelmingly big on a “shorty” like me, so after all these years.. I’ve rediscovered a perfect Evelyne in the color and size to my liking!! .. Thanks for letting me share!!



View attachment 4160799
View attachment 4160800

Click to expand...

*
*Handsomeness squared!*


----------



## lulilu

Hermes Only said:


> Summer Time with fellow tPfer BosJetSet
> In my new Evelyne 3PM in Sauge, H Tee, Cape Cod Watch, Lizzie Ombré CDC, JCrew Shorts and Adidas Kicks.. Finally downsized on the Evelyne PM from GM.. The GM looked overwhelmingly big on a “shorty” like me, so after all these years.. I’ve rediscovered a perfect Evelyne in the color and size to my liking!! .. Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 4160799
> View attachment 4160800



You both look great!  We are twins on the sauge evelyne -- love that color.


----------



## DYH

Brunching w this little one!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Finally got a chance to wear my new maxi twilly today, it’s been too hot since I bought it in Nice in June to even contemplate putting anything around my neck!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Only said:


> Summer Time with fellow tPfer BosJetSet
> In my new Evelyne 3PM in Sauge, H Tee, Cape Cod Watch, Lizzie Ombré CDC, JCrew Shorts and Adidas Kicks.. Finally downsized on the Evelyne PM from GM.. The GM looked overwhelmingly big on a “shorty” like me, so after all these years.. I’ve rediscovered a perfect Evelyne in the color and size to my liking!! .. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160799
> View attachment 4160800


Two of my favorite TPFers in two amazing pics! Looks like y'all had a fun day!  Both of you have fantastic style!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Tonimichelle said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my new maxi twilly today, it’s been too hot since I bought it in Nice in June to even contemplate putting anything around my neck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161328


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Vhermes212

saisaihe said:


> my little rouge casaque Picotin lock 18


Hi who makes your sweater jacket? so cute!


----------



## Styleanyone

@Tonimichelle, I have exactly the same one - my only one colored maxi twilly. Love it


----------



## Otis31

Enjoying frosé! Evelyne TPM and twilly.


----------



## Genie27

Since I was in a moving vehicle at the time, this is technically an action shot.  

My transit pass Calvi, J28 and Clic running errands around the town.


----------



## Lilikay

DYH said:


> Brunching w this little one!
> 
> View attachment 4161310
> View attachment 4161311


So cute!


----------



## Lilikay

Tonimichelle said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my new maxi twilly today, it’s been too hot since I bought it in Nice in June to even contemplate putting anything around my neck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161328


You look so pretty!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Genie27 said:


> Since I was in a moving vehicle at the time, this is technically an action shot.
> 
> My transit pass Calvi, J28 and Clic running errands around the town.


Love these colors together!


----------



## Ladybaga

I love the 


Genie27 said:


> Since I was in a moving vehicle at the time, this is technically an action shot.
> 
> My transit pass Calvi, J28 and Clic running errands around the town.


I love the colors in this photo! Your J28 is swoon worthy!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Tonimichelle

Leileka said:


> You look so pretty!!!


Aww that’s so sweet of you  I was going to crop my head out of the photo but was having a good hair day so left it!


----------



## eter69nity

decided to take a pic outside one of my other favourite brands *shh* with my Kelly 40 Retourne in Bleu Glacier Togo with PHW 
pose was kinda awkward cause i’m never good with full body shots.


----------



## Hermes Only

bobkat1991 said:


> *Handsomeness squared!*


 Thank You!! 



lulilu said:


> You both look great!  We are twins on the sauge evelyne -- love that color.


 Love the understated cool color of Sauge..!!! 



Ladybaga said:


> Two of my favorite TPFers in two amazing pics! Looks like y'all had a fun day!  Both of you have fantastic style!!!!


 Thanks LUV.. It was a lovely get together over Pizza and lots of H talk!! …


----------



## Lilikay

Tonimichelle said:


> Aww that’s so sweet of you  I was going to crop my head out of the photo but was having a good hair day so left it!


Wow, that’s a wonderful hair day!


Tonimichelle said:


> Aww that’s so sweet of you  I was going to crop my head out of the photo but was having a good hair day so left it!


I think you can call it an awesome hair day! Totally of topic, but may I ask you a favor? I’ve been living in London for a few months and I’m scared to death to have my hair done without a good reference. Would you mind pm me the contact of your hair stylist?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

eter69nity said:


> View attachment 4161935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to take a pic outside one of my other favourite brands *shh* with my Kelly 40 Retourne in Bleu Glacier Togo with PHW
> pose was kinda awkward cause i’m never good with full body shots.


I love your glasses!! And your Kelly obviously such a cool photo, not awkward at all!


----------



## azukitea

happy monday all
etoupe DS45 and bebop pouch


----------



## weibandy

Hermes Only said:


> Summer Time with fellow tPfer BosJetSet
> In my new Evelyne 3PM in Sauge, H Tee, Cape Cod Watch, Lizzie Ombré CDC, JCrew Shorts and Adidas Kicks.. Finally downsized on the Evelyne PM from GM.. The GM looked overwhelmingly big on a “shorty” like me, so after all these years.. I’ve rediscovered a perfect Evelyne in the color and size to my liking!! .. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160799
> View attachment 4160800


So great to see you both!  Looking very sharp!!


----------



## juzluvpink

Note to self: empty the bag first before trying to handhold a B30 for a picture *rofl*


----------



## eter69nity

Tonimichelle said:


> I love your glasses!! And your Kelly obviously such a cool photo, not awkward at all!


aww...thanks!
such kind words


----------



## cavalla

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4162735
> 
> Note to self: empty the bag first before trying to handhold a B30 for a picture *rofl*



Love this combo! We're twins on both rodeo and the twilly and cousin on the B. Mine is BF with PHW. I might have to steal your idea when the weather cools down a bit. It's so nice!


----------



## Gigllee

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4162735
> 
> Note to self: empty the bag first before trying to handhold a B30 for a picture *rofl*


Gorgeous. Gold Birkins got me swooning. My favorite Hermes color hands down. Those rodeos really work for this bag


----------



## marzipanchen

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 4162735
> 
> Note to self: empty the bag first before trying to handhold a B30 for a picture *rofl*


wow, such a lovely combination of bag and accessories!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Today's matchy matchy!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's matchy matchy!



Soo pretty!!


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's matchy matchy!
> View attachment 4163845
> 
> View attachment 4163843



Beautiful color combination!


----------



## ladysarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's matchy matchy!
> View attachment 4163845
> 
> View attachment 4163843


such a beautiful shade of pink!


----------



## Lec8504

Took my first K out to brunch with my little guy [emoji813]️


----------



## dragonette

Today’s office situation


----------



## Lilikay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's matchy matchy!
> View attachment 4163845
> 
> View attachment 4163843


Perfect matching! Looks lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lilikay

dragonette said:


> Today’s office situation
> 
> View attachment 4163966


I would love to work in your office, such a pleasant environment


----------



## Prufrock613

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's matchy matchy!
> View attachment 4163845
> 
> View attachment 4163843


Beautiful!  It reminds me of princesses and castles, in a most sophisticated way


----------



## juzluvpink

cavalla said:


> Love this combo! We're twins on both rodeo and the twilly and cousin on the B. Mine is BF with PHW. I might have to steal your idea when the weather cools down a bit. It's so nice!



Ahhh I almost got a BF GHW. But I was too late. It was sold in a flash!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4158751
> View attachment 4158752
> View attachment 4158753
> View attachment 4158754
> View attachment 4158755
> View attachment 4158756
> 
> In Hermes hat, top, C and sandals. In action and having tea at Sevres. TGIF!



Loving the outfit [emoji173]️[emoji92]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Styleanyone said:


> I am taking this baby out today.



Love love love


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's matchy matchy!
> View attachment 4163845
> 
> View attachment 4163843



What shade of pink is that? [emoji178]


----------



## periogirl28

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Loving the outfit [emoji173]️[emoji92]


Thank you!


----------



## cocomlle

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's matchy matchy!
> View attachment 4163845
> 
> View attachment 4163843



What perfection! Absolutely lovely!


----------



## cocomlle

Lec8504 said:


> Took my first K out to brunch with my little guy [emoji813]️
> 
> View attachment 4163926



You look lovely! I love little guy's little toes. So cute!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eter69nity said:


> View attachment 4161935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to take a pic outside one of my other favourite brands *shh* with my Kelly 40 Retourne in Bleu Glacier Togo with PHW
> pose was kinda awkward cause i’m never good with full body shots.


You look great and that Kelly is TDF !


----------



## tabbi001

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's matchy matchy!
> View attachment 4163845
> 
> View attachment 4163843


Love your shoes!!! the B is fabulous as well


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> Soo pretty!!





lulilu said:


> Beautiful color combination!





ladysarah said:


> such a beautiful shade of pink!





Leileka said:


> Perfect matching! Looks lovely!





Prufrock613 said:


> Beautiful!  It reminds me of princesses and castles, in a most sophisticated way





PaperbagPrincessD said:


> What shade of pink is that? [emoji178]





cocomlle said:


> What perfection! Absolutely lovely!





tabbi001 said:


> Love your shoes!!! the B is fabulous as well


Thank you all for your kind words, ladies!
@PaperbagPrincessD , the bag is rose confetti Epsom.
@tabbi001 I had those Dior shoes for ages, long before I bought the Birkin. But I haven't really worn them much.


----------



## dragonette

Leileka said:


> I would love to work in your office, such a pleasant environment



I’m blessed! x


----------



## dragonette

Had my B with me today


----------



## Lilikay

dragonette said:


> Had my B with me today
> 
> View attachment 4165150
> View attachment 4165151


Hi dear! Love your ring. Is it silver or white gold?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dragonette said:


> Had my B with me today
> 
> View attachment 4165150
> View attachment 4165151


Love the way you coordinated your outfit! beautiful B and jewelry!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's matchy matchy!
> View attachment 4163845
> 
> View attachment 4163843


Beautiful gorgeous colors! Love the way you matchy-matched everything!


----------



## Meowwu

Posted in VCA thread already but here’s my most beloved and used punk ring! I use it so often that I feel like I don’t need another ring from H anymore yet at the same time, given the frequency of use, I feel like I can justify another ring from H. The conundrum.


----------



## diane278

I absolutely love my Baton de Craie but quickly realized that it’s the most impractical clutch I could ever own since it holds so little. Luckily, I’ve acquired wisdom in my 68 years on earth, so I learn my lessons.  Or not....because I bought yet another BdC clutch.  Just as beautiful and just as impractical. Go figure....

So, we went to my favorite store to see some of the new fall arrivals, and among them was this darling child monk who prayed for me to make more rational decisions.  Could help, you never know.....sort of doubtful, though....
(and please ignore the weird reflection on the silver closure)



And, while I’m at it, why not try to get an ‘artistic’ photo in some shrubs?  


Hunter cowhide. Brown. (I don’t know the name of the color, nor did the seller....)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Meowwu said:


> Posted in VCA thread already but here’s my most beloved and used punk ring! I use it so often that I feel like I don’t need another ring from H anymore yet at the same time, given the frequency of use, I feel like I can justify another ring from H. The conundrum.
> View attachment 4165219


Such a pretty ring! Love your bracelets too! Yes! another one! 2 bracelets=You can wear 2 rings together! (trying to be "helpful" here)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I absolutely love my Baton de Craie but quickly realized that it’s the most impractical clutch I could ever own since it holds so little. Luckily, I’ve acquired wisdom in my 68 years on earth, so I learn my lessons.  Or not....because I bought yet another BdC clutch.  Just as beautiful and just as impractical. Go figure....
> 
> So, we went to my favorite store to see some of the new fall arrivals, and among them was this darling child monk who prayed for me to make more rational decisions.  Could help, you never know.....sort of doubtful, though....
> (and please ignore the weird reflection on the silver closure)
> View attachment 4165269
> 
> 
> And, while I’m at it, why not try to get an ‘artistic’ photo in some shrubs?
> View attachment 4165271
> 
> Hunter cowhide. Brown. (I don’t know the name of the color, nor did the seller....)


LOL, You are so funny! The buddha is so cute! I think I heard him say "get another one...get another one..."


----------



## HeidiMom

*diane278*,  Your newest Baton de Crate is stunning! Who cares about being practical?? Don't you just love the heft of the fastener on the BdC's?


----------



## sonaturallyme

I recently attended a conference and while roaming the streets, I ran into a Festival of India. I decided to pop in for a little Mehndi.






I didn’t think about it beforehand but afterwards I was terrified of bumping my hand and ruining my bag. Fortunately I made it back to my hotel with no damage to Evie!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sonaturallyme said:


> I recently attended a conference and while roaming the streets, I ran into a Festival of India. I decided to pop in for a little Mehndi.
> 
> View attachment 4165324
> 
> View attachment 4165326
> 
> 
> I didn’t think about it beforehand but afterwards I was terrified of bumping my hand and ruining my bag. Fortunately I made it back to my hotel with no damage to Evie!


So cool and pretty! Glad to hear you didn't get any henna on your evie!


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> LOL, You are so funny! The buddha is so cute! I think I heard him say "get another one...get another one..."


You heard him, too! I was hoping it was a hallucination! Did you hear him mention a color? 



HeidiMom said:


> *diane278*,  Your newest Baton de Crate is stunning! Who cares about being practical?? Don't you just love the heft of the fastener on the BdC's?


I love it. And, yes, fastener ‘seals the deal’ on the design for me.


----------



## dragonette

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love the way you coordinated your outfit! beautiful B and jewelry!



Thanks hun! x



Leileka said:


> Hi dear! Love your ring. Is it silver or white gold?



Thanks dear! It’s a silver Kelly ring! I was told at FSH they were discontinuing this design in silver but should still be available in gold. x


----------



## lcutli1

eter69nity said:


> View attachment 4161935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to take a pic outside one of my other favourite brands *shh* with my Kelly 40 Retourne in Bleu Glacier Togo with PHW
> pose was kinda awkward cause i’m never good with full body shots.



Pose is not awkward at all -- that's a great shot!


----------



## Lilikay

dragonette said:


> Thanks hun! x
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear! It’s a silver Kelly ring! I was told at FSH they were discontinuing this design in silver but should still be available in gold. x


Thank you hun! Due to safety reasons I’ve been wearing more silver these days.


----------



## ladysarah

dragonette said:


> Had my B with me today
> 
> View attachment 4165150
> View attachment 4165151


That's inspired me...


----------



## Hermes Only

weibandy said:


> So great to see you both!  Looking very sharp!!


Thanks LUV


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## benswife2007

I never go anywhere fancy so here we go off to school supply shopping at Walmart


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Meowwu said:


> Posted in VCA thread already but here’s my most beloved and used punk ring! I use it so often that I feel like I don’t need another ring from H anymore yet at the same time, given the frequency of use, I feel like I can justify another ring from H. The conundrum.
> View attachment 4165219


Your jewelry combo is absolutely delicious!


----------



## Orangecactus

I have admired all of your beautiful posts for some time now.... I have finally gotten the courage to post for the fist time...

Heading out for a nice Friday night with DH

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## dragonette

ladysarah said:


> That's inspired me...



I’m so glad to hear that!


----------



## dragonette

Leileka said:


> Thank you hun! Due to safety reasons I’ve been wearing more silver these days.



I love silver. Except the tarnishing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Orangecactus said:


> I have admired all of your beautiful posts for some time now.... I have finally gotten the courage to post for the fist time...
> 
> Heading out for a nice Friday night with DH
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Lovely colors!


----------



## meowlett

Deleted.  Posted to the wrong thread....


----------



## Meowwu

GlitterEyebags said:


> Your jewelry combo is absolutely delicious!


Thank you!


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful gorgeous colors! Love the way you matchy-matched everything!



Beautiful color!


----------



## Hillychristie

Dinner and pool with Pico. Happy weekend, tpf.


----------



## renet

Hillychristie said:


> Dinner and pool with Pico. Happy weekend, tpf.



Love your Pico and twilly (we’re twins on the twilly). [emoji7]
And did I see curry or some dip for your dinner? Dinner looking good![emoji39]


----------



## Hillychristie

renet said:


> Love your Pico and twilly (we’re twins on the twilly). [emoji7]
> And did I see curry or some dip for your dinner? Dinner looking good![emoji39]


Yeah...hubby picked this twilly...reminds me Where’s Wally?
It’s a bbq dip that went with everything on the platter...especially the fish cracklings!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Out with new baby ✨

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## renet

Preparing to go out for a movie date with husband. Tonight’s BOTD - L26 Bleu Hydra. Love the vibrant bleu hydra, great color for weekend. [emoji4]


----------



## jyyanks

DYH said:


> Last day in Paris
> 
> View attachment 4138491



Love everything about this pic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jyyanks

Luccibag said:


> Loving this Sakura evelyne pm  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4138661



So elegant! You look amazing.


----------



## hoot

Stopped at the mall yesterday to do some light shopping and grab lunch. This was taken before I dropped a chunk of spicy tuna right in the middle of my SUEDE sandal! Ugh!


----------



## Ang-Lin

A Gris kind of day


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ang-Lin said:


> A Gris kind of day


Loooove your "Bracelet" !! what a great idea! thanks for sharing!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4166878
> 
> Out with new baby ✨
> 
> IG: @wang_hx



That color is a knockout!


----------



## marzipanchen

Ang-Lin said:


> A Gris kind of day


ooooh, I need to figure out how you tied the twilly with the scarf ring. looks great!


----------



## Giuliana

Ang-Lin said:


> A Gris kind of day



Looks amazing! Which gris is this?


----------



## bobkat1991

Orangecactus said:


> I have admired all of your beautiful posts for some time now.... I have finally gotten the courage to post for the fist time...
> 
> Heading out for a nice Friday night with DH
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Please.....keep posting pictures?  The people on these Hermes forums are the kindest and most inclusive group you can find on the internet!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Out with my BN Lindy!


----------



## Ang-Lin

TresBeauHermes said:


> Loooove your "Bracelet" !! what a great idea! thanks for sharing!


Haha thank you! I did not figure it out myself (of course). One of the SAs in my old store is a total ninja with silks so this is one of her tricks. 



marzipanchen said:


> ooooh, I need to figure out how you tied the twilly with the scarf ring. looks great!


Thank you! It helps that I’m somewhat of a leftie because I had to rely on my left hand to get it to tie. Post pics once you’ve done it!



Giuliana said:


> Looks amazing! Which gris is this?


Thank you! It’s Gris Tourterelle - my all-time favorite H grey. I heard it’s coming back next year (someone pls confirm) so I’m beyond excited!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

benswife2007 said:


> I never go anywhere fancy so here we go off to school supply shopping at Walmart


You know you’ve made it when you can use a b at Walmart


----------



## Lilikay

My baby and me going to have some fun in London with DH and D3S  
Later matching the scarf which I usually carry in the bag.


----------



## Sakura198427

Traveling with hubby and our 8 month old munchkin.   My B35 is just big enough to hold all the toys, bottle, diaper, swipes, treats... yay!


----------



## Cherrypye

I bought this horsie after being obsessed with a birkin. I waited 5 long years just admiring all of you guys’s birkin here on tpf. And Reading the Paris thread everyday. Visited Paris on my birthday month and got very lucky to be offered this birkin, Black Togo with ghw in 35. Not the size that I want but I still considered myself to be very lucky. The frame was a gift from my sister. [emoji521][emoji162][emoji237]


----------



## bagidiotic

Cherrypye said:


> View attachment 4167648
> 
> I bought this horsie after being obsessed with a birkin. I waited 5 long years just admiring all of you guys’s birkin here on tpf. And Reading the Paris thread everyday. Visited Paris on my birthday month and got very lucky to be offered this birkin, Black Togo with ghw in 35. Not the size that I want but I still considered myself to be very lucky. The frame was a gift from my sister. [emoji521][emoji162][emoji237]


Love your h passion 
Haha 
Birkin riding stallion


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lilikay

Cherrypye said:


> View attachment 4167648
> 
> I bought this horsie after being obsessed with a birkin. I waited 5 long years just admiring all of you guys’s birkin here on tpf. And Reading the Paris thread everyday. Visited Paris on my birthday month and got very lucky to be offered this birkin, Black Togo with ghw in 35. Not the size that I want but I still considered myself to be very lucky. The frame was a gift from my sister. [emoji521][emoji162][emoji237]


This is the perfect classic Birkin and so yes, you are very lucky!


----------



## periogirl28

Cherrypye said:


> View attachment 4167648
> 
> I bought this horsie after being obsessed with a birkin. I waited 5 long years just admiring all of you guys’s birkin here on tpf. And Reading the Paris thread everyday. Visited Paris on my birthday month and got very lucky to be offered this birkin, Black Togo with ghw in 35. Not the size that I want but I still considered myself to be very lucky. The frame was a gift from my sister. [emoji521][emoji162][emoji237]


Golly! That's dedication!


----------



## Orangecactus

bobkat1991 said:


> Please.....keep posting pictures?  The people on these Hermes forums are the kindest and most inclusive group you can find on the internet!!


And I must say you always look smashing and have an amazing smile!!!!


----------



## dragonette

Found a really good cafe to work in today! We’ve been eating and drinking all day while working on our laptops. The food and drink are amazing, we sit on soft couches, and more power outlets than we can use! And fantastic service as well!


----------



## leuleu

dragonette said:


> Found a really good cafe to work in today! We’ve been eating and drinking all day while working on our laptops. The food and drink are amazing, we sit on soft couches, and more power outlets than we can use! And fantastic service as well!
> 
> View attachment 4167906


Nice bag ! Which hardware is it ? On the pic, it looks black.


----------



## renet

dragonette said:


> Found a really good cafe to work in today! We’ve been eating and drinking all day while working on our laptops. The food and drink are amazing, we sit on soft couches, and more power outlets than we can use! And fantastic service as well!
> 
> View attachment 4167906



Oh I think I know this place! Its truly lovely and cosy place to work in or just to relax and read books.


----------



## dragonette

leuleu said:


> Nice bag ! Which hardware is it ? On the pic, it looks black.



It’s PHW!


----------



## dragonette

renet said:


> Oh I think I know this place! Its truly lovely and cosy place to work in or just to relax and read books.



We love it! Will be coming here more!


----------



## renet

dragonette said:


> We love it! Will be coming here more!



[emoji106] have fun!


----------



## thyme

enjoying the cooler weather...happy Sunday!


----------



## MAGJES

chincac said:


> enjoying the cooler weather...happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4167529


I love to see this size Kelly hanging longer like this. 
You look wonderful!
What is the length of your strap?


----------



## thyme

MAGJES said:


> I love to see this size Kelly hanging longer like this.
> You look wonderful!
> What is the length of your strap?



thank you *MAGJES  * the length is 105cm.


----------



## leuleu

dragonette said:


> It’s PHW!


Thank you.


----------



## Lilikay

chincac said:


> enjoying the cooler weather...happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4167529


Oh, your baby looks amazing with these sangle straps! Btw, I’m also enjoying the cooler weather, so much better now.


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> enjoying the cooler weather...happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4167529


LOVE the jacket!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luvlux64

Late post: Last weekend was all about my Hermes Evelyne TPMs 
Happy Sunday


----------



## Lilikay

luvlux64 said:


> Late post: Last weekend was all about my Hermes Evelyne TPMs
> Happy Sunday
> View attachment 4168033
> View attachment 4168034


I need to find this red one...still on the hunt!


----------



## sammix3

luvlux64 said:


> Late post: Last weekend was all about my Hermes Evelyne TPMs
> Happy Sunday
> View attachment 4168033
> View attachment 4168034



Love!  May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> enjoying the cooler weather...happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4167529



I don't know which I am more jealous of -- your cooler weather or that gorgeous pink leather jacket!!


----------



## thyme

Leileka said:


> Oh, your baby looks amazing with these sangle straps! Btw, I’m also enjoying the cooler weather, so much better now.




Thank you *Leileka *.



periogirl28 said:


> LOVE the jacket!



thank you


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> I don't know which I am more jealous of -- your cooler weather or that gorgeous pink leather jacket!!



both is fine with me  and thank you


----------



## DYH

Taking my new vert cypress out for sunday brunch


----------



## MotherOfBostons

My Boston and my Rubis Birkin! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## luvlux64

sammix3 said:


> Love!  May I ask how tall you are?


Petite at 5’1”  but not skinny


----------



## luvlux64

Leileka said:


> I need to find this red one...still on the hunt!


It’s Rose Extreme  ... it’s Hot Pink  NOT red


----------



## Prada Prince

Birkin 40 in Noir...


----------



## sammix3

luvlux64 said:


> Petite at 5’1”  but not skinny
> View attachment 4168137



I think you look great!  I want to get the Evelyne tpm too and I’m 5’ so I want to make sure it won’t sit too low.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4167510
> View attachment 4167509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby and me going to have some fun in London with DH and D3S
> Later matching the scarf which I usually carry in the bag.


Love it, that's the most perfect shade of pink.


----------



## Lilikay

Movie night!


----------



## Lilikay

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Love it, that's the most perfect shade of pink.


Thank you dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lilikay

luvlux64 said:


> It’s Rose Extreme  ... it’s Hot Pink  NOT red


I know Rose Extreme is a reddish pink, very happy color too, but I’m actually on the hunt for a Rouge Casaque one.
Congratulations on your beautiful Evies!


----------



## MAGJES

luvlux64 said:


> Late post: Last weekend was all about my Hermes Evelyne TPMs
> Happy Sunday
> View attachment 4168033
> View attachment 4168034


  Love them both! 
I have (3) Evelyns and really need to try this smaller adorable size. 
I’m 5’7” though.....I’m hoping the size will work. It’s so so cute.


----------



## bobkat1991

Orangecactus said:


> And I must say you always look smashing and have an amazing smile!!!!


*What a lovely thing to say, Orangecactus!  Thank you.*


----------



## Dextersmom

chincac said:


> enjoying the cooler weather...happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4167529


You are your Kelly look great!! I really love your strap! It is so colorful and fun.


----------



## Dextersmom

Relaxing at a cafe after a long walk on the beach.  TPM's are perfect for walks as they are light as air. This one is blue zanzibar.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Having a beach house weekend! Working on patina.


----------



## thyme

Dextersmom said:


> You are your Kelly look great!! I really love your strap! It is so colorful and fun.



Thank you Dextersmom


----------



## luvlux64

MAGJES said:


> Love them both!
> I have (3) Evelyns and really need to try this smaller adorable size.
> I’m 5’7” though.....I’m hoping the size will work. It’s so so cute.


Thanks   ... I used to “borrow” my sis Evelyne 29 & the body frame/bag size doesn’t suit me     ... this holds just the necessities: cardholder, car keys, lipstick, hand sanitizer   ... hth


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Picnic day in Millennium Park! Can you spot my tpm?


----------



## Ang-Lin

Leileka said:


> I know Rose Extreme is a reddish pink, very happy color too, but I’m actually on the hunt for a Rouge Casaque one.
> Congratulations on your beautiful Evies!


I have one in RC! Such a versatile color too. I think I have been seeing them in the store the last course or of months too so hopefully you find yours soon.


----------



## Lilikay

Ang-Lin said:


> I have one in RC! Such a versatile color too. I think I have been seeing them in the store the last course or of months too so hopefully you find yours soon.


Thank you dear! I know they are around, but none of my stores have had them for a while, I think...I’ve been offered Magnolia, Rose Pourpre and Beton, but I do really want the RC one.


----------



## Tinn3rz

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4168386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a beach house weekend! Working on patina.



[emoji7] Gorgeous! I don’t even wear a lot of browns but wow, I’d make it work if I could get my hands on one! [emoji13]


----------



## sammix3

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4167510
> View attachment 4167509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby and me going to have some fun in London with DH and D3S
> Later matching the scarf which I usually carry in the bag.



Gorgeous!  Which pink is this?


----------



## dragonette

On my way out with L30


----------



## sammix3

LovingTheOrange said:


> Picnic day in Millennium Park! Can you spot my tpm?



Yes!! So pretty [emoji175]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lilikay

sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous!  Which pink is this?


Thank you dear! It’s Rose Azalee, my favorite shade of pink.


----------



## diane278

Heading out on a typical Monday morning....first stop has to be a croissant & latte....


----------



## birkin10600

My ebene barenia Evelyne tpm in action again. I just love this mini, grab and go beauty!


----------



## Tonimichelle

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4168386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a beach house weekend! Working on patina.


Oh that Birkin is so so gorgeous! I wish you’d post more pics QuelleFromage!


----------



## Dextersmom

TPM in Bougainvillea today.  Perfect to pop in and out of my NF, as needed.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tinn3rz said:


> [emoji7] Gorgeous! I don’t even wear a lot of browns but wow, I’d make it work if I could get my hands on one! [emoji13]



I never wear brown...to me this bag is just natural leather, so it works with everything, especially summer colors. I don't know why it feels beach town-y to me, though!



Tonimichelle said:


> Oh that Birkin is so so gorgeous! I wish you’d post more pics QuelleFromage!


Thank you  One of my favorite bags


----------



## luvlux64

sammix3 said:


> I think you look great!  I want to get the Evelyne tpm too and I’m 5’ so I want to make sure it won’t sit too low.


Thanks   ... I’ve read in some forums that boutique can modify the length of your tpm strap per request (?) if it’s really too long for you. Good luck & post it as soon as you get one! 


Leileka said:


> I know Rose Extreme is a reddish pink, very happy color too, but I’m actually on the hunt for a Rouge Casaque one.
> Congratulations on your beautiful Evies!


Thanks    ... Good luck to RC


----------



## renet

This is the first day I brought this under-the-radar bag to work but when all seeing the pony knew the bag is H! [emoji13]


----------



## Genie27

renet said:


> This is the first day I brought this under-the-radar bag to work but when all seeing the pony knew the bag is H! [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4169577


Also from the craftsmanship on the bag itself. It’s a beautiful bag and pony.


----------



## ehy12

Dextersmom said:


> TPM in Bougainvillea today.  Perfect to pop in and out of my NF, as needed. [emoji813]


Love!!


----------



## renet

Genie27 said:


> Also from the craftsmanship on the bag itself. It’s a beautiful bag and pony.



Thank you! Totally agreed! Beautifully crafted and love the contrast stitching! [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Bleu Electrique!


----------



## ehy12

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4169656
> 
> Bleu Electrique! [emoji3]


Beautiful!!


----------



## periogirl28

ehy12 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you my dear!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4169656
> 
> Bleu Electrique!


I adore the contrast stitching on your BE!! Twinning on the sandals too~


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

LovingTheOrange said:


> I adore the contrast stitching on your BE!! Twinning on the sandals too~


Thank you, great to be twins!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4169656
> 
> Bleu Electrique!


*BE still my* 
*She's still my favorite.*


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> *BE still my*
> *She's still my favorite.*


You are too cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

ehy12 said:


> Love!!


----------



## cocomlle

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4169656
> 
> Bleu Electrique!



Nice shot! Love it!


----------



## Lilikay

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4169656
> 
> Bleu Electrique!


Beautiful bag and perfect matching! I love match-match!


----------



## rito511

renet said:


> This is the first day I brought this under-the-radar bag to work but when all seeing the pony knew the bag is H! [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4169577



Love the color combo on the GP and rodeo! Cute HK water bottle too


----------



## periogirl28

Leileka said:


> Beautiful bag and perfect matching! I love match-match!





cocomlle said:


> Nice shot! Love it!



Thank you for the likes!


----------



## renet

rito511 said:


> Love the color combo on the GP and rodeo! Cute HK water bottle too



Thank you, @rito511! The HK bottle is from a colleague.


----------



## MAGJES

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4169656
> 
> Bleu Electrique!


Love the contrast stitching.


----------



## periogirl28

MAGJES said:


> Love the contrast stitching.


Thank you, it was my SA's idea. My SOs tend to be very plain.


----------



## ek9977

renet said:


> This is the first day I brought this under-the-radar bag to work but when all seeing the pony knew the bag is H! [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4169577


Not related....but that Hello Kitty tumbler looks amazing....


----------



## renet

ek9977 said:


> Not related....but that Hello Kitty tumbler looks amazing....



Thank you, ek9977! Hehe...that’s a gift from a nice colleague.


----------



## Purseperson420

Love this thread! This new charm I purchased yesterday may be my new favourite: saddle in ebene with constraint stitching! So close to my noir b25 [emoji177]


----------



## marzipanchen

Purseperson420 said:


> Love this thread! This new charm I purchased yesterday may be my new favourite: saddle in ebene with constraint stitching! So close to my noir b25 [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4170242
> View attachment 4170245


love the black on black!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Raffaluv

b 35 w/ fun Anya Hindmarch bag charm @ hair salon 

What a great thread!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Shopping at Free People with Evie


----------



## Maedi

chincac said:


> enjoying the cooler weather...happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4167529


fantastic outfit as always, dear chincac.


----------



## thyme

Maedi said:


> fantastic outfit as always, dear chincac.



￼￼ thank you Maedi


----------



## surfchick

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4168386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a beach house weekend! Working on patina.


Please adopt me so I can borrow your B! Please please please!!


----------



## diane278

I went shopping today and found these handmade leather bound books....I think they’re scrapbooks. I loved the rough paper pages, so I got them for gifts.  At least I didn’t buy another chair.....


----------



## bobkat1991

Twilly and pico


----------



## DR2014

bobkat1991 said:


> Twilly and pico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172005


I love that pico, bobkat!  What color is it?  Thanks!


----------



## renet

bobkat1991 said:


> Twilly and pico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172005



You look great! Lovely picture with Pico and twilly!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bobkat1991 said:


> Twilly and pico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172005



Cutie! [emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Twilly and pico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172005


Love love love your Pico color! And the matching charms are so cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Raffaluv said:


> b 35 w/ fun Anya Hindmarch bag charm @ hair salon
> 
> What a great thread!


That charm is so cute and funny!   I love black B35! (mine is GHW)  It's my workhorse bag!


----------



## weibandy

Purseperson420 said:


> Love this thread! This new charm I purchased yesterday may be my new favourite: saddle in ebene with constraint stitching! So close to my noir b25 [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4170242
> View attachment 4170245


What a great look!  Perfect!


----------



## QuelleFromage

surfchick said:


> Please adopt me so I can borrow your B! Please please please!!


I will! Then I can borrow your scarves!!


----------



## lynne_ross

My travel purse and shawl! Goes with all the blue I am wearing on this trip.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dextersmom

lilmissmeca said:


> Shopping at Free People with Evie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171237


You and your Evie look so pretty.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Just a Twilly today.


----------



## allanrvj

Tinn3rz said:


> Just a Twilly today.
> 
> View attachment 4172609


omg Moynat!   
do they call it epsom, too?


----------



## bobkat1991

DR2014 said:


> I love that pico, bobkat!  What color is it?  Thanks!


*Thank you, DR2014!  It is bleu orage.*



renet said:


> You look great! Lovely picture with Pico and twilly!


*Thanks, renee!*


Cookiefiend said:


> Cutie! [emoji173]️


*YOU are such a dear person, Cookiefiend!*



TresBeauHermes said:


> Love love love your Pico color! And the matching charms are so cute!


*Thank you for loving what I love, TresBeauHermes!  The charms are by our dear MYH.*


----------



## bobkat1991

lilmissmeca said:


> Shopping at Free People with Evie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171237


*This picture of you should go into a fashion magazine!  You look SO well put together and summery! *


----------



## Purseperson420

marzipanchen said:


> love the black on black!



Thank you! 



weibandy said:


> What a great look!  Perfect!



Aww thank you!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

allanrvj said:


> omg Moynat!
> do they call it epsom, too?



They call it Carat Calf Leather. [emoji4]


----------



## weibandy

lynne_ross said:


> My travel purse and shawl! Goes with all the blue I am wearing on this trip.


So gorgeous!  Brings a huge smile to look at.  Nice post!


----------



## Ang-Lin

bobkat1991 said:


> Twilly and pico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172005


Lovely action shot, as always @bobkat1991 !


----------



## juzluvpink

Brought my Bolide out for her maiden trip today..


With me for my breakfast cuppa (the seat was so bright!)



Went to my fav store to pick up a couple of items



Home sweet Home!

First outing was a success! I’m loving the Clemence Bolide more than the Fjord one I used to have.


----------



## Livia1

juzluvpink said:


> Brought my Bolide out for her maiden trip today..
> View attachment 4173174
> 
> With me for my breakfast cuppa (the seat was so bright!)
> 
> View attachment 4173175
> 
> Went to my fav store to pick up a couple of items
> 
> View attachment 4173176
> 
> Home sweet Home!
> 
> First outing was a success! I’m loving the Clemence Bolide more than the Fjord one I used to have.




Lovely Bolide!


----------



## DR2014

juzluvpink said:


> Brought my Bolide out for her maiden trip today..
> View attachment 4173174
> 
> With me for my breakfast cuppa (the seat was so bright!)
> 
> View attachment 4173175
> 
> Went to my fav store to pick up a couple of items
> 
> View attachment 4173176
> 
> Home sweet Home!
> 
> First outing was a success! I’m loving the Clemence Bolide more than the Fjord one I used to have.


Beautiful Bolide!  Is it blue nuit?  My bolide is blue nuit, 35cm.


----------



## **Chanel**

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4169656
> 
> Bleu Electrique!



Wow, that's such a beautiful SO ! What is the color of the lining/stitching? And your beautiful B. is a perfect match with your sandals .



lilmissmeca said:


> Shopping at Free People with Evie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171237



Great outfit, beautiful dress and you are totally rocking that Evie .


----------



## **Chanel**

Still life pic...a small piece of H. gator with my newest non H. purchase - I couldn't resist this cute Furla owl Metropolis . Can be worn as a clutch but also has a shoulder strap.
Have a great weekend, everyone !


----------



## DR2014

**Chanel** said:


> Still life pic...a small piece of H. gator with my newest non H. purchase - I couldn't resist this cute Furla owl Metropolis . Can be worn as a clutch but also has a shoulder strap.
> Have a great weekend, everyone !


So cute!!  And great photo too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## **Chanel**

DR2014 said:


> So cute!!  And great photo too!



Thank you so much, DR2014 ! I like owls so I just couldn't resist  .


----------



## Raffaluv

TresBeauHermes said:


> That charm is so cute and funny!   I love black B35! (mine is GHW)  It's my workhorse bag!



 That charm always makes me smile!  Thank you!   The B35 is my 1st Hermes & it’s been the perfect workhorse for me too!  We’re bag twins!  Isn’t it nice to not think about changing bags each day etc?  I’d love to see pics of the GHW!  That’s my next dream H purchase!


----------



## Raffaluv

bobkat1991 said:


> Twilly and pico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172005



Love your bag charms & how you’ve paired the great colors in your outfit!!  Four leaf clovers are a favorite of mine! Great picture, you look so happy!


----------



## periogirl28

**Chanel** said:


> Wow, that's such a beautiful SO ! What is the color of the lining/stitching? And your beautiful B. is a perfect match with your sandals .
> 
> 
> 
> Great outfit, beautiful dress and you are totally rocking that Evie .


Thank you! It’s sakura stitch and lining.


----------



## Raffaluv

**Chanel** said:


> Still life pic...a small piece of H. gator with my newest non H. purchase - I couldn't resist this cute Furla owl Metropolis . Can be worn as a clutch but also has a shoulder strap.
> Have a great weekend, everyone !



Great great pic & bag!  The owls & print are so pretty -  I always forget about Furla!  They make some great bags/accessories & you’ve reminded me of a great Furla necklace I need to wear!


----------



## **Chanel**

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! It’s sakura stitch and lining.



Had no idea that was Sakura, but it looks sooooo pretty . You really picked a perfect combination, BE with a very feminine touch, I love it .



Raffaluv said:


> Great great pic & bag!  The owls & print are so pretty -  I always forget about Furla!  They make some great bags/accessories & you’ve reminded me of a great Furla necklace I need to wear!



Thank you ! I have a few Furla pieces and they held up great so far. Yes, you should definitely wear your Furla necklace, which necklace do you have?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

juzluvpink said:


> Brought my Bolide out for her maiden trip today..
> View attachment 4173174
> 
> With me for my breakfast cuppa (the seat was so bright!)
> 
> View attachment 4173175
> 
> Went to my fav store to pick up a couple of items
> 
> View attachment 4173176
> 
> Home sweet Home!
> 
> First outing was a success! I’m loving the Clemence Bolide more than the Fjord one I used to have.


Love how you coordinated the colors with twilly and charm! Very pretty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Raffaluv said:


> That charm always makes me smile!  Thank you!   The B35 is my 1st Hermes & it’s been the perfect workhorse for me too!  We’re bag twins!  Isn’t it nice to not think about changing bags each day etc?  I’d love to see pics of the GHW!  That’s my next dream H purchase!


Yes! My B35 is my 1st B too (my mom gave me hers long time ago). 
I have work files in my bag and ziplocs too!  I love it when I have a baguette sticking out of my bag (tres Francais, non?) 
I have a very funny charm too; will post pic soon....
Your SHW is my dream!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Loving vert vertigo! I thank my husband for convincing me to go with this instead of etoupe. [emoji4]


----------



## meowlett

Traveling for work and will be getting away from the horrible holy smoke in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## bobkat1991

Ang-Lin said:


> Lovely action shot, as always @bobkat1991 !


*Thank you, Ang-Lin!*



Raffaluv said:


> Love your bag charms & how you’ve paired the great colors in your outfit!!  Four leaf clovers are a favorite of mine! Great picture, you look so happy!


*What a kind comment, Raffaluv!  I am happy, even with a rather limited life.  Hermes lifts my spirits, as do the nice members of the Hermes forums.*


----------



## meowlett

bobkat1991 said:


> *Thank you, Ang-Lin!*
> 
> 
> *What a kind comment, Raffaluv!  I am happy, even with a rather limited life.  Hermes lifts my spirits, as do the nice members of the Hermes forums.*


I always love seeing your selfies.  They brighten my day.  Big hugs!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Rainy day with my workhorse while running errands... thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Traveling for work and will be getting away from the horrible holy smoke in the Pacific Northwest.
> View attachment 4173633


I was in your hood earlier this week. That smoke was bad (enough to delay the flight in). Went back home yesterday and it felt as if the smoke had followed me back down south! Safe travels!


----------



## Tonimichelle

**Chanel** said:


> Still life pic...a small piece of H. gator with my newest non H. purchase - I couldn't resist this cute Furla owl Metropolis . Can be worn as a clutch but also has a shoulder strap.
> Have a great weekend, everyone !


Love it! I’ve used a Furla hobo and a Furla purse for work for the past four years and they both still look new!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

meowlett said:


> I always love seeing your selfies.  They brighten my day.  Big hugs!


I would have never had the nerve to start taking and posting selfies if I hadn't lurked for a while and noticed how very kind, inclusive and supportive this Hermes bunch were!  Thank you for your sweet compliment meowlett and big hugs right back atcha!


----------



## bobkat1991

ailoveresale said:


> Loving vert vertigo! I thank my husband for convincing me to go with this instead of etoupe. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4173631


Your husband has a keen eye for what lifts your outfit up from good to GREAT!  I would take him shopping a lot!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> I was in your hood earlier this week. That smoke was bad (enough to delay the flight in). Went back home yesterday and it felt as if the smoke had followed me back down south! Safe travels!


Our summers used to be beautiful.  Sorry that you have to come here during the smokey days.  I think the flights in are delayed because they can only hold so many planes.  The tower now wants to SEE every flight taking off.  My flight back home from Vegas last Sunday was delayed for a couple hours and then they cleared it as soon as it was dark in Seattle.  I guess they know it would be a lot harder for rogue pilots to take off in the dark.


----------



## ailoveresale

bobkat1991 said:


> Your husband has a keen eye for what lifts your outfit up from good to GREAT!  I would take him shopping a lot!



Haha I would if he were more supportive of all the other purchases! [emoji38].


----------



## Livia1

ailoveresale said:


> Loving vert vertigo! I thank my husband for convincing me to go with this instead of etoupe. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4173631




Great choice!
This looks great on you [emoji1305]


----------



## **Chanel**

Tonimichelle said:


> Love it! I’ve used a Furla hobo and a Furla purse for work for the past four years and they both still look new!



Thank you! Nice to see another Furla owner here . I agree, they hold up great.  Already eyeing another bag from their F/W collection .


----------



## **Chanel**

ailoveresale said:


> Loving vert vertigo! I thank my husband for convincing me to go with this instead of etoupe. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4173631



Your husband did great, this color suits you to a T ! Great outfit too, I really like your jacket!


----------



## MommyDaze

Visiting the ponies.


----------



## Raffaluv

xiaoxiao said:


> Rainy day with my workhorse while running errands... thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4173652



Love your Chanel jacket!! I have the same one & it’s a favorite of mine! So fun to see someone else looking great in it!


----------



## Raffaluv

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yes! My B35 is my 1st B too (my mom gave me hers long time ago).
> I have work files in my bag and ziplocs too!  I love it when I have a baguette sticking out of my bag (tres Francais, non?)
> I have a very funny charm too; will post pic soon....
> Your SHW is my dream!!!



Oui! tres Francais!  Tooo cute! So fun to know you use & enjoy your B35 too!  and lol @ our ziplocs! It doesn’t matter how many cute canvas makeup bags/ slg’s I’ve accumulated, nothing beats a good ole ziploc!  Don’t they come in handy?!  I’m looking forward to your pics!  Oooh & to have your 1st B from your Mom is really extra extra special!!  That’s awesome! My Mom & I “share” lots of bags/jewelry - do you guys do that too?!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Raffaluv said:


> Love your Chanel jacket!! I have the same one & it’s a favorite of mine! So fun to see someone else looking great in it!



Thank you! It’s one of my favorites too.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Raffaluv said:


> Oui! tres Francais!  Tooo cute! So fun to know you use & enjoy your B35 too!  and lol @ our ziplocs! It doesn’t matter how many cute canvas makeup bags/ slg’s I’ve accumulated, nothing beats a good ole ziploc!  Don’t they come in handy?!  I’m looking forward to your pics!  Oooh & to have your 1st B from your Mom is really extra extra special!!  That’s awesome! My Mom & I “share” lots of bags/jewelry - do you guys do that too?!


I think God made Bs/Ks, beer, wine, and Ziploc to make our lives better!
I really like the casualness of B35--kinda like "oh, on my way home, I decided to buy some pork chops cuz I can throw it into my B (inside ziploc)"
Wonderful that you and your mom share! Yes! I use to share with my mom too (she had better ones then me). She passed away a few years ago so I inherited her bags/jewelry. I cherish them all!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> Rainy day with my workhorse while running errands... thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4173652


LOVE the colors of your B! Your jacket is lovely too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> LOVE the colors of your B! Your jacket is lovely too!



Thank you so much!


----------



## juzluvpink

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful Bolide!  Is it blue nuit?  My bolide is blue nuit, 35cm.



Hi! I’m not sure the exact name of the blue as this is a 2009 bag and it didn’t come with a receipt. This is a Bolide 31.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## juzluvpink

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love how you coordinated the colors with twilly and charm! Very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Raffaluv

TresBeauHermes said:


> I think God made Bs/Ks, beer, wine, and Ziploc to make our lives better!
> I really like the casualness of B35--kinda like "oh, on my way home, I decided to buy some pork chops cuz I can throw it into my B (inside ziploc)"
> Wonderful that you and your mom share! Yes! I use to share with my mom too (she had better ones then me). She passed away a few years ago so I inherited her bags/jewelry. I cherish them all!



I’m so very sorry for the loss of your Mom;  my Dad passed away last year & I can relate to really cherishing those extra special things. 
Lol yes! @ God’s little gifts making our lives better!  I have a refrigerator magnet that says “wine is constant proof God loves us & wants us to be”   My Dad was a “work hard & celebrate everyday” kind of person so I’m no longer “saving” anything for a special day/waiting to enjoy things like the B35 and just wearing & enjoying it casually & as often as possible!


----------



## Cookiefiend

MommyDaze said:


> Visiting the ponies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173969



Beautiful purse! [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Love the color

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Raffaluv said:


> I’m so very sorry for the loss of your Mom;  my Dad passed away last year & I can relate to really cherishing those extra special things.
> Lol yes! @ God’s little gifts making our lives better!  I have a refrigerator magnet that says “wine is constant proof God loves us & wants us to be”   My Dad was a “work hard & celebrate everyday” kind of person so I’m no longer “saving” anything for a special day/waiting to enjoy things like the B35 and just wearing & enjoying it casually & as often as possible!


Very sorry to hear about your Dad too  He was very wise and passed his wonderful wisdom to you!  Yes! enjoy! I like the way Jane Birkin herself uses her Blk  B35 (overstuffed and used!).  I wouldn't go that far but....
Here's the photo of my charm; Its a horse I named "Henry".  He's an Ode to Rodeos!


----------



## Mayfly285

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4174221
> 
> Love the color
> 
> IG: @wang_hx



You both look fabulous; what a stunning photo!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4174221
> 
> Love the color
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


Beautiful color! Love your outfit too!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Something blue ❤️


----------



## fatcat2523

Enjoying the [emoji295]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 4174643
> 
> Enjoying the [emoji295]️


Wow, what a beautiful bag! Love the way you accessorized it!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Dextersmom said:


> You and your Evie look so pretty.





bobkat1991 said:


> *This picture of you should go into a fashion magazine!  You look SO well put together and summery! *





**Chanel** said:


> Great outfit, beautiful dress and you are totally rocking that Evie .


Thanks so much!! You all are too kind!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what a beautiful bag! Love the way you accessorized it!


Thank you


----------



## dragonette

A few pics from the past few days


----------



## Lilikay

dragonette said:


> A few pics from the past few days
> 
> View attachment 4175554
> View attachment 4175555
> View attachment 4175556
> View attachment 4175557


You look so pretty!


----------



## dragonette

Leileka said:


> You look so pretty!



Thank you dear! x


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Orangecactus

A few days late, but a few H shenanigans over the weeend...
Have a great week and thank you for letting me share:


----------



## momasaurus

juzluvpink said:


> Brought my Bolide out for her maiden trip today..
> View attachment 4173174
> 
> With me for my breakfast cuppa (the seat was so bright!)
> 
> View attachment 4173175
> 
> Went to my fav store to pick up a couple of items
> 
> View attachment 4173176
> 
> Home sweet Home!
> 
> First outing was a success! I’m loving the Clemence Bolide more than the Fjord one I used to have.


Can you say just a word or two about why? Weight? Stiffness? Feel? Thanks!


----------



## estallal

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4174221
> 
> Love the color
> 
> IG: @wang_hx



Is this blue electric?


----------



## electrickelly

All dressed up with my Kelly.


----------



## MsAli

Picked up my first K and took her out for dinner and drinks!


----------



## renet

MsAli said:


> Picked up my first K and took her out for dinner and drinks!
> View attachment 4175904



Congrats, MsAli!  Lovely bag!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> Picked up my first K and took her out for dinner and drinks!
> View attachment 4175904


Looking fabulous!


----------



## juzluvpink

momasaurus said:


> Can you say just a word or two about why? Weight? Stiffness? Feel? Thanks!



Hmm... probably the look. Fjord is great but I think the vibes I get from a Bolide is casual and relaxed and my old Bolide in stiff Fjord doesn’t seem to bring out that vibe.


----------



## dragonette

Today


----------



## DR2014

electrickelly said:


> All dressed up with my Kelly.


oh wow is that chevre?


----------



## fabuleux

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 4174643
> 
> Enjoying the [emoji295]️


I could look at this beauty for hours!


----------



## MsAli

renet said:


> Congrats, MsAli!  Lovely bag!


Thank you!


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Looking fabulous!


Thank you! This was the end of the evening, but I had to snap a pic!


----------



## acrowcounted

We finally had some nice weather this weekend!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

acrowcounted said:


> We finally had some nice weather this weekend!
> View attachment 4176168


I spy a lil chubby thigh!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> I spy a lil chubby thigh!


LOL. At first I was like "my, that's kind of rude!" But then I realized you were talking about my daughter in the background (I hope!) hahaha. But yes, she's a total mommy's girl and loves to photobomb me.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

acrowcounted said:


> LOL. At first I was like "my, that's kind of rude!" But then I realized you were talking about my daughter in the background (I hope!) hahaha. But yes, she's a total mommy's girl and loves to photobomb me.


LOL!! Yes, I meant your little photobomb


----------



## fatcat2523

fabuleux said:


> I could look at this beauty for hours!


Thank you. I was doing that for the whole Sunday lol


----------



## LovingTheOrange

She’s too comfortable to care. My box b25 is quickly becoming my new fav!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LovingTheOrange said:


> She’s too comfortable to care. My box b25 is quickly becoming my new fav!
> 
> View attachment 4176283


I'm obsessed with it too!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4175975



Love this, such a fun photo!


----------



## MsAli

acrowcounted said:


> LOL. At first I was like "my, that's kind of rude!" But then I realized you were talking about my daughter in the background (I hope!) hahaha. But yes, she's a total mommy's girl and loves to photobomb me.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

LovingTheOrange said:


> She’s too comfortable to care. My box b25 is quickly becoming my new fav!
> 
> View attachment 4176283


Never seen a Birkin in box leather before, and I love the pink trim.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Never seen a Birkin in box leather before, and I love the pink trim.


There’s an entire thread with lots of box leather B  check out “ode to box calf”! I’m a fan of the trim too. It makes the bag seem like a special order even though it’s not hehe


----------



## Lilikay

dragonette said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4175975


----------



## bobkat1991

dragonette said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 4175975


Your best photo yet!


----------



## momasaurus

LovingTheOrange said:


> She’s too comfortable to care. My box b25 is quickly becoming my new fav!
> 
> View attachment 4176283



Oh that piping!!!


----------



## dooneybaby

Patiently waiting for her Twilly to arrive.


----------



## dragonette

bobkat1991 said:


> Your best photo yet!



Aw thank you dear! xx


----------



## dragonette

Leileka said:


>



Hehehe xx


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> Love this, such a fun photo!



Yay! Thank you my dear friend xx


----------



## Hillychristie

MsAli said:


> Picked up my first K and took her out for dinner and drinks!
> View attachment 4175904


You look great, even though it’s the end of the party!

May I know if that’s a 28 or 32?


----------



## MsAli

Hillychristie said:


> You look great, even though it’s the end of the party!
> 
> May I know if that’s a 28 or 32?



Aw, thx! It’s a K28 Rouge H Sombrero Sellier w GHW


----------



## MsAli

I took Miss B out to a meeting this evening


----------



## DR2014

acrowcounted said:


> We finally had some nice weather this weekend!
> View attachment 4176168


You and your DD - what a beautiful photo!!  I love it!  Mine love to photobomb too


----------



## Lilikay

acrowcounted said:


> We finally had some nice weather this weekend!
> View attachment 4176168


You look gorgeous and it looks like there is something very cute behind you!


----------



## luvlux64

I don’t intend to bring/wear any H to cottage country vacay but my Clic clac  
Here’s a room with balcony view of a swimming pool, pond & Lake Huron 
Happy Hump Day


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> She’s too comfortable to care. My box b25 is quickly becoming my new fav!
> 
> View attachment 4176283


Your doggy and your B are so cute~~! easily my favourite photo!


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Yay! Thank you my dear friend xx


----------



## mmcjm

love all your hermes .. i wish i had a b too


----------



## renet

First time wearing my new croc Kelly Dog, with GP 30


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> First time wearing my new croc Kelly Dog, with GP 30
> 
> View attachment 4177777


Yay Renet in action~~! Gorgeous croc Kelly Dog!  Fabulous with your GP! I remember that's the GP you got along with your precocious Pico?  Be careful your Pico doesn't start to pester you for a matching KD too


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yay Renet in action~~! Gorgeous croc Kelly Dog!  Fabulous with your GP! I remember that's the GP you got along with your precocious Pico?  Be careful your Pico doesn't start to pester you for a matching KD too


Thank you, dear!  Yes, this is the GP I got along with my precocious Pico and you know what?!  My Pico has already pestered me and my husband for a charm that will delight her.    So my husband will be on a hunt for one during his coming trip to KL.  Hopefully will find her a companion?


----------



## DYH

Last wknd’s excursion to storm king w my mini k


----------



## QuelleFromage

DYH said:


> Last wknd’s excursion to storm king w my mini k
> 
> View attachment 4177965


Reminding me I need to stop up to Storm King while the weather is still beautiful


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you, dear!  Yes, this is the GP I got along with my precocious Pico and you know what?!  My Pico has already pestered me and my husband for a charm that will delight her.    So my husband will be on a hunt for one during his coming trip to KL.  Hopefully will find her a companion?


ahahaha Please post the charm if/when your DH finds it in KL! Dying to know which charm that is!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Last wknd’s excursion to storm king w my mini k
> 
> View attachment 4177965


Nice artistic photo!


----------



## Jaaanice

My dad laughing at how massive my bump is and insisted on taking a pic with my miniature sized mom while we waited for our Uber [emoji28]

At least he got my Halzan going on her maiden voyage


----------



## Tinn3rz

@Jaaanice - Love the Halzan on you! And congrats on your upcoming baby!


----------



## Jaaanice

Tinn3rz said:


> @Jaaanice - Love the Halzan on you! And congrats on your upcoming baby!



Thank you !!!! [emoji7] I was a bit unsure if etoupe was the right color, but I’m falling more and more in love w it everyday!!! And as for the baby, i can’t wait for him to come out! Lol


----------



## Hillychristie

Dressing up subtly for a rocker chic theme ...


----------



## dragonette

luvlux64 said:


> I don’t intend to bring/wear any H to cottage country vacay but my Clic clac
> Here’s a room with balcony view of a swimming pool, pond & Lake Huron
> Happy Hump Day
> View attachment 4177203



Love the Clic clac! Wish they made more sizes so I can wear one too.

We have a few vacays planned and I’m having this dilemma. I want to take H with me but we don’t want to be worrying about losing it or getting it dirty/sweaty. We are going to Cambodia for a few weeks, Bali in Nov, then a month in a camper around Europe. I wonder if I can take Evie PM at least.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Jaaanice said:


> My dad laughing at how massive my bump is and insisted on taking a pic with my miniature sized mom while we waited for our Uber [emoji28]
> 
> At least he got my Halzan going on her maiden voyage
> 
> View attachment 4178065


Lovely Halzan! Love the color! Congrats on your upcoming baby~~~


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Dressing up subtly for a rocker chic theme ...


Your necklace is super cool! You are definitely rockin'!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your necklace is super cool! You are definitely rockin'!


Thanks for your compliment...rock is not my style. I’m just trying to blend in


----------



## periogirl28

dragonette said:


> Love the Clic clac! Wish they made more sizes so I can wear one too.
> 
> We have a few vacays planned and I’m having this dilemma. I want to take H with me but we don’t want to be worrying about losing it or getting it dirty/sweaty. We are going to Cambodia for a few weeks, Bali in Nov, then a month in a camper around Europe. I wonder if I can take Evie PM at least.


Why not? The Evelyn is one of the best H bags for travelling.


----------



## dragonette

periogirl28 said:


> Why not? The Evelyn is one of the best H bags for travelling.



It’s the most likely candidate to come along. I’m just thinking how sweaty it’s gonna get in Cambodia and Bali. [emoji848]


----------



## MsAli

Jaaanice said:


> My dad laughing at how massive my bump is and insisted on taking a pic with my miniature sized mom while we waited for our Uber [emoji28]
> 
> At least he got my Halzan going on her maiden voyage
> 
> View attachment 4178065


Love it


----------



## SupaUltra_J

A touch of red on a rainy day.


----------



## luvlux64

dragonette said:


> It’s the most likely candidate to come along. I’m just thinking how sweaty it’s gonna get in Cambodia and Bali. [emoji848]


I brought my Evie tpm for a week in Virginia Beach. I felt sorry for it   ... with the heat of the sun, sweat & salty air, some sand in between due to sticky sunblock on skin.... can you imagine? Now, going to cottage country... hiking, lake, outdoor activities, some clouds with chance of rain.... I brought my Longchamp & a chanel cwc (clutch with chain) with me for a more durable fashion accessories   ... I can’t even imagine wearing an H oasis/oran to the beach! Unlike the IG photos I see around. Anyway, good luck & have a safe trip    ... hth


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

SupaUltra_J said:


> A touch of red on a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178541


Oh twins!


----------



## dragonette

luvlux64 said:


> I brought my Evie tpm for a week in Virginia Beach. I felt sorry for it   ... with the heat of the sun, sweat & salty air, some sand in between due to sticky sunblock on skin.... can you imagine? Now, going to cottage country... hiking, lake, outdoor activities, some clouds with chance of rain.... I brought my Longchamp & a chanel cwc (clutch with chain) with me for a more durable fashion accessories   ... I can’t even imagine wearing an H oasis/oran to the beach! Unlike the IG photos I see around. Anyway, good luck & have a safe trip    ... hth



Exactly my concerns! Thank you! I think I will have essential oils slathered on me as mosquito repellent. Will likely skip Cambodia and Bali for H bag (or maybe find something H canvas?) and take Evie for EU camper trip. [emoji173]️ xx


----------



## luvlux64

dragonette said:


> Exactly my concerns! Thank you! I think I will have essential oils slathered on me as mosquito repellent. Will likely skip Cambodia and Bali for H bag (or maybe find something H canvas?) and take Evie for EU camper trip. [emoji173]️ xx


Maybe those silk bags would be more guilt free, maintenance free... easy for spot cleaning. Ok for a little drizzle, it will dry for sure. Or opt for coated canvas...


----------



## dragonette

luvlux64 said:


> Maybe those silk bags would be more guilt free, maintenance free... easy for spot cleaning. Ok for a little drizzle, it will dry for sure. Or opt for coated canvas...



I think so too... I shall start looking for options! xx


----------



## foreverbagslove

At work. Happy Fryaaay!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

foreverbagslove said:


> At work. Happy Fryaaay!!!
> View attachment 4178853


Oh my goodness that is a stunning bag.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

foreverbagslove said:


> At work. Happy Fryaaay!!!
> View attachment 4178853


Such a pretty pretty color B! Gorgeous!


----------



## renet

foreverbagslove said:


> At work. Happy Fryaaay!!!
> View attachment 4178853



Such a lovely bag to accompany you at work!  Happy weekend!


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought home this Blue Nuit Evelyne PM with gold hw a few days ago along with my 1st twilly and I debuted them this afternoon for a little shopping.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name of this twilly nor can I remember where I placed the receipt....oh well.


----------



## PleasantBagaholic

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this Blue Nuit Evelyne PM with gold hw a few days ago along with my 1st twilly and I debuted them this afternoon for a little shopping.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name of this twilly nor can I remember where I placed the receipt....oh well.



Beautiful combo! The twilly is Cheval Phoenix in Menthe/Marine/Ciel/Cobalt color.

Congrats on your beauties! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## renet

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this Blue Nuit Evelyne PM with gold hw a few days ago along with my 1st twilly and I debuted them this afternoon for a little shopping.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name of this twilly nor can I remember where I placed the receipt....oh well.



Love your idea of shortening the Evelyne’s strap! [emoji106]


----------



## dragonette

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this Blue Nuit Evelyne PM with gold hw a few days ago along with my 1st twilly and I debuted them this afternoon for a little shopping.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name of this twilly nor can I remember where I placed the receipt....oh well.



Love what you did with the strap! [emoji1303]


----------



## Dextersmom

dragonette said:


> Love what you did with the strap! [emoji1303]


Thank you so much.  It was the SM's idea and he was very patient and kind and showed me how to tie the bow 3 times. 


PleasantBagaholic said:


> Beautiful combo! The twilly is Cheval Phoenix in Menthe/Marine/Ciel/Cobalt color.
> 
> Congrats on your beauties! They look gorgeous on you!


Oh my goodness.....thank you!! You are quite amazing to know all of the details! You are also very kind. 



renet said:


> Love your idea of shortening the Evelyne’s strap! [emoji106]


I love it too and I would not have thought of it on my own, tbh.  It was all my SM's doing.


----------



## 3zizi

I can’t seem to get enough of this new pink color[emoji38][emoji4]


----------



## 3zizi

3zizi said:


> I can’t seem to get enough of this new pink color[emoji38][emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this Blue Nuit Evelyne PM with gold hw a few days ago along with my 1st twilly and I debuted them this afternoon for a little shopping.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name of this twilly nor can I remember where I placed the receipt....oh well.


Love your entire outfit and your evie and how you shortened your strap!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

3zizi said:


> View attachment 4179553
> View attachment 4179554


Twins with your mules! Aren't they comfortable? I love them!
Yes, the pink grows on you then take over you....


----------



## Tinn3rz

Traveling with me this weekend is my Noir Evie PM with GHW - only bag I took with me. [emoji4]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> Traveling with me this weekend is my Noir Evie PM with GHW - only bag I took with me. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4179917


Oh the GHW is gorgeous! IMHO Evies are the BEST travel bag! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dextersmom

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your entire outfit and your evie and how you shortened your strap!


Thank you.


----------



## StellaPlumeria

Jaaanice said:


> My dad laughing at how massive my bump is and insisted on taking a pic with my miniature sized mom while we waited for our Uber [emoji28]
> 
> At least he got my Halzan going on her maiden voyage
> 
> View attachment 4178065



Ohhhh! I have that halzan. Is it etoupe? I think it’s probably the smartest bag ever.


----------



## Jaaanice

StellaPlumeria said:


> Ohhhh! I have that halzan. Is it etoupe? I think it’s probably the smartest bag ever.



Yes it is!!! I second guessed myself w the etoupe af first, but i love it more and more each day and such a great mama bag!!!! I love the Halzan so much!


----------



## Tinn3rz

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh the GHW is gorgeous! IMHO Evies are the BEST travel bag! Have a great weekend!



Thank you! I really like the GHW on the Evie. Have a great weekend as well!!


----------



## bobkat1991

3zizi said:


> View attachment 4179553
> View attachment 4179554


*
Pretty in pink!!!*


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this Blue Nuit Evelyne PM with gold hw a few days ago along with my 1st twilly and I debuted them this afternoon for a little shopping.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name of this twilly nor can I remember where I placed the receipt....oh well.



You and your Evelyne both look lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> You and your Evelyne both look lovely!


Thank you Marlee.


----------



## Prada Prince

Birkin 40 in action in the September sunshine...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Prada Prince said:


> Birkin 40 in action in the September sunshine...
> 
> View attachment 4180215


Wow! gorgeous B  I LOVE the way you coordinated your B charms with your outfit AND your bracelets!


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this Blue Nuit Evelyne PM with gold hw a few days ago along with my 1st twilly and I debuted them this afternoon for a little shopping.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name of this twilly nor can I remember where I placed the receipt....oh well.


Congratulations! It looks really good on you


----------



## 3zizi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Twins with your mules! Aren't they comfortable? I love them!
> Yes, the pink grows on you then take over you....



Yes, they’re super comfy[emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagreedy

Loving using this bag!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4180353


----------



## krawford

Tinn3rz said:


> Traveling with me this weekend is my Noir Evie PM with GHW - only bag I took with me. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4179917


Twins!!  I thought that was my bag for a moment.


----------



## renet

Fetching my husband at airport. While waiting...


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> Congratulations! It looks really good on you


Thank you luvlux64.


----------



## Prada Prince

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! gorgeous B  I LOVE the way you coordinated your B charms with your outfit AND your bracelets!



Thank you! That’s very kind of you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Fetching my husband at airport. While waiting...
> View attachment 4180374


Great pic of your constance! Love the color! and your sandals!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Great pic of your constance! Love the color! and your sandals!



Thank you so much! Its my 1st Constance and I love this size. The sandal was last year’s season, I had forgotten its name. [emoji28]


----------



## Purse snob

Decided to shorten the strap today. Loving my slouchy evie.
| Hermes x Lululemon |


----------



## Daprayer

Enjoying a cuppa with Lindy  I think I found my fav twilly design for it!


----------



## Raffaluv

TresBeauHermes said:


> Very sorry to hear about your Dad too  He was very wise and passed his wonderful wisdom to you!  Yes! enjoy! I like the way Jane Birkin herself uses her Blk  B35 (overstuffed and used!).  I wouldn't go that far but....
> Here's the photo of my charm; Its a horse I named "Henry".  He's an Ode to Rodeos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174426
> View attachment 4174427



I apologize for the late reply- Thank you TresBeauHermes!  
Heeey! That’s Henry!? Sooo cute! He’s adorable & sooo funny! What a great Ode to Rodeos! Loving that he’s plush too, what a great contrast to the leather!


----------



## Raffaluv

DYH said:


> Last wknd’s excursion to storm king w my mini k
> 
> View attachment 4177965



What a great picture & lovely bag!  I grew up near Storm King in NY;  I hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## MAGJES

bagreedy said:


> Loving using this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180353


Attachment is unavailable.


----------



## Serva1

Greetings to everyone from the MB Museum in Stuttgart. So much eyecandy (=cars) [emoji3]
B25 black swift phw in action
View attachment 4180758


I don’t understand why my pic doesn’t show on my Ipad, although it’s downloaded as usual...confused. Sorry!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4180759


----------



## meowlett

Breakfast before going to see the Crazy Rich Asians movie with DH.


----------



## sammix3

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4180809
> 
> Breakfast before going to see the Crazy Rich Asians movie with DH.



Just saw the movie yesterday.  It’s so good!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## krawford

Purse snob said:


> View attachment 4180539
> 
> Decided to shorten the strap today. Loving my slouchy evie.
> | Hermes x Lululemon |


Beautiful!!  Is that the GM size?


----------



## Jaaanice

Daprayer said:


> View attachment 4180583
> 
> 
> Enjoying a cuppa with Lindy  I think I found my fav twilly design for it!



is that etoupe??? I love it!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## krawford

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4180845


Beautiful!!  What color is this bag?


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> This is the first day I brought this under-the-radar bag to work but when all seeing the pony knew the bag is H! [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4169577


Your new pony matches perfectly with the GP renet!


----------



## Addicted to bags

dragonette said:


> A few pics from the past few days
> 
> View attachment 4175554
> View attachment 4175555
> View attachment 4175556
> View attachment 4175557


Love your "Big Girl" outfit,


----------



## fabuleux

krawford said:


> Beautiful!!  What color is this bag?


Thank you! 
The color is bleu Tempête. It’s not quite accurate in this picture.


----------



## MsAli

SupaUltra_J said:


> A touch of red on a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178541


That would definitely brighten up my day!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4180845


Wow, such beautiful color!


----------



## MsAli

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home this Blue Nuit Evelyne PM with gold hw a few days ago along with my 1st twilly and I debuted them this afternoon for a little shopping.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name of this twilly nor can I remember where I placed the receipt....oh well.


Love it!!


----------



## MsAli

Purse snob said:


> View attachment 4180539
> 
> Decided to shorten the strap today. Loving my slouchy evie.
> | Hermes x Lululemon |


 Love that look! Now, I’m reconsidering the Evelyne!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Raffaluv said:


> I apologize for the late reply- Thank you TresBeauHermes!
> Heeey! That’s Henry!? Sooo cute! He’s adorable & sooo funny! What a great Ode to Rodeos! Loving that he’s plush too, what a great contrast to the leather!


No prob Raffaluv! Hope you're having a wonderful weekend! Henry says "hello"!


----------



## OsloChic

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4180845



LOVE this blue[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] What size is this?


----------



## Daprayer

Jaaanice said:


> is that etoupe??? I love it!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Yes! Thank you [emoji16][emoji177]


----------



## tv_vt1809

B25 chilling at Starbucks today:


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabuleux

OsloChic said:


> LOVE this blue[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] What size is this?


It's a 40.


----------



## dragonette

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your "Big Girl" outfit,



Hehe! Thank you dear! xx


----------



## art nouveau

MsAli said:


> That would definitely brighten up my day!


What a lovely red color.!  Looks cheerful.


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Your new pony matches perfectly with the GP renet!



Thank you, AtB!


----------



## Daprayer

renet said:


> This is the first day I brought this under-the-radar bag to work but when all seeing the pony knew the bag is H! [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4169577



I love how well they match each other!


----------



## renet

Daprayer said:


> I love how well they match each other!



Thank you for your kind words, Daprayer!


----------



## Julide

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4180809
> 
> Breakfast before going to see the Crazy Rich Asians movie with DH.


I can't decide whither to grab your bacon or your bag!!Beautiful bag!


----------



## Luv n bags

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4180845



Wow!! Stunning!!


----------



## periogirl28

Black Box Birkin on Monday.


----------



## dooneybaby

Happy Monday!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4181336
> 
> Black Box Birkin on Monday.


That glow is phenomenal


----------



## LovingTheOrange

When you want him to stop taking photos because you’re done posing hahhaa. Using my k32 and a H shawl


----------



## 3zizi

bobkat1991 said:


> *
> Pretty in pink!!!*



Thank you there[emoji847]


----------



## Darma

Posing with my B35 in BE.  This B35 is SO special and it deserves closeup shots.


----------



## DYH

Raffaluv said:


> What a great picture & lovely bag!  I grew up near Storm King in NY;  I hope you had a wonderful time!


it's beautiful there!!!  my first time in storm king although I went to woodbury religiously in the past and stone barns occasionally. Glad to finally check it out!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purse snob

krawford said:


> Beautiful!!  Is that the GM size?



Yes it is


----------



## Purse snob

MsAli said:


> Love that look! Now, I’m reconsidering the Evelyne!



Get one soon! Took me so many years to get one. Now I love it!


----------



## Julide

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4181336
> 
> Black Box Birkin on Monday.


Beautiful!!


----------



## MsAli

Purse snob said:


> Get one soon! Took me so many years to get one. Now I love it!


DH is headed to Paris this week...it’s on the list!


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## DYH

Cant resist a good graffiti wall
However, Vert cypress is looking a bit black here


----------



## acrowcounted

DYH said:


> Cant resist a good graffiti wall
> However, Vert cypress is looking a bit black here
> 
> View attachment 4181577


I love this color. Sometimes forest green, sometimes black, here it looks almost like a rich navy blue. Beautiful picture, and bag, for sure!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Darma said:


> Posing with my B35 in BE.  This B35 is SO special and it deserves closeup shots.
> View attachment 4181412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181411


Love B35s! Love love the colors!


----------



## surfchick

DYH said:


> Cant resist a good graffiti wall
> However, Vert cypress is looking a bit black here
> 
> View attachment 4181577


Beautiful!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Darma said:


> Posing with my B35 in BE.  This B35 is SO special and it deserves closeup shots.
> View attachment 4181412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181411


Beautiful!


----------



## FreddieMac

DYH said:


> Cant resist a good graffiti wall
> However, Vert cypress is looking a bit black here
> 
> View attachment 4181577



This is SUCH a beautiful picture! Incredibly edgy yet totally classic at the same time.


----------



## XCCX

Both purchased today!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My rainy day companion. I love barenia faubourg- it dries in 10-15 mins with no water marks!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Voila! It’s dry


----------



## FreddieMac

LovingTheOrange said:


> Voila! It’s dry
> 
> View attachment 4181803



MAGIC!!! Beautiful, loving all this Faubourg goodness at the moment.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## weibandy

LovingTheOrange said:


> When you want him to stop taking photos because you’re done posing hahhaa. Using my k32 and a H shawl
> 
> View attachment 4181360


So pretty!  What color is your kelly?


----------



## weibandy

Daprayer said:


> View attachment 4180583
> 
> 
> Enjoying a cuppa with Lindy  I think I found my fav twilly design for it!


I love this so much!


----------



## theVirginienne

My B30’s first outing! She made her debut during a trip to NY’s wine country. I’ve heard so many warnings about wine tasting with H but I was too excited to leave her at home. I can’t get over how different étoupe can look in different lighting[emoji7]the more I carry her the more I love her!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

weibandy said:


> So pretty!  What color is your kelly?


rose jaipur


----------



## meowlett

It's after 5 o'clock.  Happy hour at the Ascend.  The holy smoke is gone.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> It's after 5 o'clock.  Happy hour at the Ascend.  The holy smoke is gone.
> View attachment 4181910
> 
> View attachment 4181909


Wow, what a stunning Constance! the color~~ Is it faux pas to mention that it matches the cucumber?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

theVirginienne said:


> My B30’s first outing! She made her debut during a trip to NY’s wine country. I’ve heard so many warnings about wine tasting with H but I was too excited to leave her at home. I can’t get over how different étoupe can look in different lighting[emoji7]the more I carry her the more I love her!
> 
> View attachment 4181855
> View attachment 4181856


What a gorgeous chameleon! Looks particularly great with rose wine!


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what a stunning Constance! the color~~ Is it faux pas to mention that it matches the cucumber?


Ha ha ha!  Well, since I don't have a green cookie to match, the cucumber has to be it.


----------



## Hillychristie

Stolen B moments at a conference


----------



## StellaPlumeria

Hillychristie said:


> Stolen B moments at a conference



Ohhhh beautifu B! But please do tell me about those gorgeous shooooes!


----------



## Hillychristie

StellaPlumeria said:


> Ohhhh beautifu B! But please do tell me about those gorgeous shooooes!


They’re from Coach...I was surprised to find them at Coach too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> It's after 5 o'clock.  Happy hour at the Ascend.  The holy smoke is gone.
> View attachment 4181910
> 
> View attachment 4181909


Gorgeous green Constance meowlett!!!


----------



## meowlett

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous green Constance meowlett!!!


Thank you!  I am making an effort to use all of my H bags at least once a month.


----------



## StellaPlumeria

Hillychristie said:


> They’re from Coach...I was surprised to find them at Coach too!



I love them! They are classic with an eye-catching twist. Love the shape too. Some of my fave and most worn shoes are Cole Haan so


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> Thank you!  I am making an effort to use all of my H bags at least once a month.


That's going to be a lot of matching cookies to eat


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

meowlett said:


> Thank you!  I am making an effort to use all of my H bags at least once a month.


Good idea that I’ll adopt or some of my bags hardly see daylight.


----------



## meowlett

Addicted to bags said:


> That's going to be a lot of matching cookies to eat


Since I gained 7lbs during my business trip, I think I am getting smaller cookies.  Hee hee hee.  I try to convince myself that some of the weight is muscles.


----------



## dooneybaby

No H scarf today.
Whaaaaat?


----------



## simplebag

Hillychristie said:


> Stolen B moments at a conference


Beautiful


----------



## Hillychristie

simplebag said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## DR2014

Hillychristie said:


> They’re from Coach...I was surprised to find them at Coach too!


Thanks for sharing - they are awesome!!


----------



## Cocobear1203

I use a K35 as my work bag. Here it is on the high speed rail.


----------



## Hillychristie

DR2014 said:


> Thanks for sharing - they are awesome!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Wiggerl

My new Baby


----------



## Wiggerl

So in love with my Goldie’s


----------



## meowlett

Cookie of the Day (not in the mood for blueberry and not matching)


----------



## Livia1

Wiggerl said:


> My new Baby




It’s gorgeous [emoji92] Many congrats!


----------



## suedoc

LovingTheOrange said:


> Voila! It’s dry
> 
> View attachment 4181803



Lol, you are braver than I think I would be.


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> Cookie of the Day (not in the mood for blueberry and not matching)
> View attachment 4182190


 

And twilly twin with you on your right side twilly


----------



## Addicted to bags

My little p18 in Maurice Clemence leather today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> My little p18 in Maurice Clemence leather today
> 
> View attachment 4182784
> View attachment 4182786


Such pretty color with GHW! Love the pink rodeo together! Looks so cute~~!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Cookie of the Day (not in the mood for blueberry and not matching)
> View attachment 4182190


So cute that you took a bite out of the cookie! Beautiful blue Lindy~~!


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> So cute that you took a bite out of the cookie! Beautiful blue Lindy~~!


I am perpetually hungry.  That's why I have to take a bite before the photo.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cocobear1203 said:


> I use a K35 as my work bag. Here it is on the high speed rail.



My first H bag was a K35 and to this day it is one of my favs, major congrats  ~ you made a great choice and maybe there is room in my closet for a gold K35, lol?

SO TEMPTING!!! Thanks you for sharing your gorgeous new beauty, *Cocobear*!


----------



## Wiggerl

Livia1 said:


> It’s gorgeous [emoji92] Many congrats!


Thank you so much


----------



## Wiggerl

A perfect bed for my Goldie


----------



## Wiggerl

A good team: Goldie and my Hermes Scarf


----------



## thyme

Bags on rotation last week in the office.


----------



## jtothelo

Out for anniversary dinner with husband  Birkin black 30 cm togo. Im 5,7” for reference


----------



## Solday

I’m not a green person but I’m in love with my new Kelly 28 in Vert Cypres shopping with my dear friend and my favvo bag.


----------



## Livia1

Solday said:


> I’m not a green person but I’m in love with my new Kelly 28 in Vert Cypres shopping with my dear friend and my favvo bag.



This is so gorgeous!


----------



## lilmissmeca

LovingTheOrange said:


> When you want him to stop taking photos because you’re done posing hahhaa. Using my k32 and a H shawl
> 
> View attachment 4181360


Love this photo! You look adorable!! Dress, shoes, K, accessories...exquisite!


----------



## meowlett

Red B with my cookie of the day.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4183863
> 
> Red B with my cookie of the day.


Beautiful red B! 
Looks like your bite out of your cookie got smaller....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jtothelo said:


> Out for anniversary dinner with husband  Birkin black 30 cm togo. Im 5,7” for reference


I know I'm suppose to be looking at  your B but your rows and rows and rows of shoes!! TDF!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> Bags on rotation last week in the office.
> View attachment 4183225
> 
> View attachment 4183204
> 
> View attachment 4183216


Gorgeous B and K! may I ask what color is your B? TIA!


----------



## thyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous B and K! may I ask what color is your B? TIA!



Thank you TresBeauHermes  the colour is blue atoll.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> Thank you TresBeauHermes  the colour is blue atoll.


Thank you!


----------



## jtothelo

TresBeauHermes said:


> I know I'm suppose to be looking at  your B but your rows and rows and rows of shoes!! TDF!


 Thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

Still obsessing over my ring in the perfect little mosaique dish


----------



## Lilikay

K25 Sellier Vert Bronze Sombrero and CSGM Maharani going out for dinner!


----------



## Solday

Livia1 said:


> This is so gorgeous!



Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## 2manybags

Daprayer said:


> View attachment 4180583
> 
> 
> Enjoying a cuppa with Lindy  I think I found my fav twilly design for it!



Beautiful Lindy! What size is it?


----------



## Daprayer

2manybags said:


> Beautiful Lindy! What size is it?



Thank you! It’s Lindy 30 [emoji16]


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4183863
> 
> Red B with my cookie of the day.


Another beauty meowlett!! And another day, another cookie


----------



## weibandy

theVirginienne said:


> My B30’s first outing! She made her debut during a trip to NY’s wine country. I’ve heard so many warnings about wine tasting with H but I was too excited to leave her at home. I can’t get over how different étoupe can look in different lighting[emoji7]the more I carry her the more I love her!
> 
> View attachment 4181855
> View attachment 4181856


Glass of wine, beautiful day, brand new B = perfection!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4184284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier Vert Bronze Sombrero and CSGM Maharani going out for dinner!


Looking gorgeous


----------



## Tonimichelle

Solday said:


> I’m not a green person but I’m in love with my new Kelly 28 in Vert Cypres shopping with my dear friend and my favvo bag.


Love this green, it’s beautiful! Were you shopping in Mulberry? I love the older Mulberry bags especially things like the Roxanne in Darwin leather, but some of the new ones look far too much like they’ve just copied others. That looks suspiciously like a Lindy just to the right of you


----------



## Lilikay

Than


Tonimichelle said:


> Looking gorgeous


Thank you hun!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Baby box b chilling on my lap during teeth whitening~


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Suzil

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4117039
> 
> Off to a day on the coast.


Hey there! I love how the Berline looks on you! Question for you - can the strap be adjusted to be shorter than what you have in the picture ?


----------



## Rouge H

Suzil said:


> Hey there! I love how the Berline looks on you! Question for you - can the strap be adjusted to be shorter than what you have in the picture ?



Thank you- I wish I could say yes, but unfortunately it is a fixed length strap. What I do if I want to use the bag crossbody or 
shorter than what is shown I borrow the canvas strap from my gold Evelyn III which is adjustable. It works perfect and is a perfect color match.
Hope this helps


----------



## Suzil

Rouge H said:


> Thank you- I wish I could say yes, but unfortunately it is a fixed length strap. What I do if I want to use the bag crossbody or
> shorter than what is shown I borrow the canvas strap from my gold Evelyn III which is adjustable. It works perfect and is a perfect color match.
> Hope this helps


It is bummer the strap is not Adjustable but glad to know there are alternatives to that! Thank you so much for the input. I new to Hermès and doing research at the moment to find the perfect first piece


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Out with B30 on a rainy day.


----------



## foreverbagslove

On my way to work.
Happy Friday!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

foreverbagslove said:


> On my way to work.
> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 4185422


Happy Birthday!!!! Is that Magnolia?


----------



## foreverbagslove

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! Is that Magnolia?



Yes, it is, dear [emoji4]


----------



## Leo the Lion

foreverbagslove said:


> Yes, it is, dear [emoji4]


Just gorgeous! Have a fun weekend!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4185325
> 
> Out with B30 on a rainy day.


Love this pic! Ohhhh how your hardware glows and warms my


----------



## Israeli_Flava

foreverbagslove said:


> On my way to work.
> Happy Friday!!
> View attachment 4185422


Wow Pop Bam! Happy Friday!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I've already eaten in n out twice within 24 hours... Why is it only in the west coast?


----------



## periogirl28

The very first bag I bought with my SA at FSH, 11 years ago. Barenia Fauve/ Vert Anis Picotin PM. Happy weekend!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LovingTheOrange said:


> Baby box b chilling on my lap during teeth whitening~
> 
> View attachment 4184722


I love how you take the funniest photos in unexpected places!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Addicted to bags said:


> I love how you take the funniest photos in unexpected places!


Ahahah thank you!! I had to sit still for 15 mins. What better way to kill time than to admire my bag?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4186058
> 
> The very first bag I bought with my SA at FSH, 11 years ago. Barenia Fauve/ Vert Anis Picotin PM. Happy weekend!


Wow-- The patina is just gorgeous! And it still looks perfect!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow-- The patina is just gorgeous! And it still looks perfect!


Thank you, too sweet! Perhaps I don't bring it out enough!


----------



## essiedub

**Chanel** said:


> Still life pic...a small piece of H. gator with my newest non H. purchase - I couldn't resist this cute Furla owl Metropolis . Can be worn as a clutch but also has a shoulder strap.
> Have a great weekend, everyone !



Oh how adorable! I wouldn't be able to resist either. In fact, I'm going to go look for it (like I need another bag)


----------



## essiedub

MommyDaze said:


> Visiting the ponies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173969



 Such a Nice bag!  Very equestrian. Tell us more about it please?


----------



## essiedub

acrowcounted said:


> We finally had some nice weather this weekend!
> View attachment 4176168



Those shoes are the bomb!


----------



## essiedub

SupaUltra_J said:


> A touch of red on a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4178541


That’s  gorgeous! Is it a wallet?


----------



## essiedub

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4180809
> 
> Breakfast before going to see the Crazy Rich Asians movie with DH.


Good idea to eat ahead of time. I started to get hungry when they were at Hawker Fare.  Love your bag!


----------



## essiedub

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4186058
> 
> The very first bag I bought with my SA at FSH, 11 years ago. Barenia Fauve/ Vert Anis Picotin PM. Happy weekend!


Love this pico. That color/leather combination is so special!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

essiedub said:


> That’s  gorgeous! Is it a wallet?



Thanks dear. Yes it is a wallet and it’s roomy enough to fit my phone, some tissue paper, some band aid, a hair pin, a spare twilly scarf and a sample size lip balm .


----------



## periogirl28

essiedub said:


> Love this pico. That color/leather combination is so special!


Thank you!


----------



## dooneybaby

LovingTheOrange said:


> I've already eaten in n out twice within 24 hours... Why is it only in the west coast?
> 
> View attachment 4186027


Love this!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Thought how well the B blended with the backdrop while waiting at the concierge


----------



## jtothelo

Shopping at Zara home and had to snap a quick picture of the B  birkin black 30 cm togo leather. Im 5,7”.


----------



## DR2014

jtothelo said:


> Shopping at Zara home and had to snap a quick picture of the B  birkin black 30 cm togo leather. Im 5,7”.


Beautiful shot!  Love your B, your outfit and whole look!!  Need those shoes....


----------



## jtothelo

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful shot!  Love your B, your outfit and whole look!!  Need those shoes....


Thank you so much sweetie!


----------



## baghag21

Blue Electric Chèvre Verrou Chaine and Hermes tee.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## acrowcounted

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 4186429
> 
> 
> Blue Electric Chèvre Verrou Chaine and Hermes tee.


Looooove this tee! (And the bags pretty spectacular too!)


----------



## baghag21

acrowcounted said:


> Looooove this tee! (And the bags pretty spectacular too!)



Thanks thanks [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

Rainy day.  Nothing to do. Time for a family photo action shot since there has been a new addition of the Pico. [emoji173]️


----------



## luckylove

TeeCee77 said:


> Rainy day.  Nothing to do. Time for a family photo action shot since there has been a new addition of the Pico. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186567



What a lovely family photo! Your collection is really well thought out!


----------



## TeeCee77

luckylove said:


> What a lovely family photo! Your collection is really well thought out!



Thank you!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TeeCee77 said:


> Rainy day.  Nothing to do. Time for a family photo action shot since there has been a new addition of the Pico. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186567


Swoon!


----------



## 1LV

So pretty and well rounded, TeeCee77.  Love it.


----------



## TeeCee77

1LV said:


> So pretty and well rounded, TeeCee77.  Love it.



Thank you!! I am very happy with how it has come along. I wish I liked color more as it would be fun to add some for fun colors, but I have a thing for green hehe


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> Rainy day.  Nothing to do. Time for a family photo action shot since there has been a new addition of the Pico. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186567


They’re all gorgeous


----------



## StellaPlumeria

TeeCee77 said:


> Rainy day.  Nothing to do. Time for a family photo action shot since there has been a new addition of the Pico. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186567



Beautiful! They all look great together!


----------



## ms_sivalley

B25 on the wrist ❤️


----------



## 1LV




----------



## itorresmd

TeeCee77 said:


> Rainy day.  Nothing to do. Time for a family photo action shot since there has been a new addition of the Pico. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186567


Love family photos! 
Let’s start a separate family photo threat if it doesn’t exist yet


----------



## TeeCee77

itorresmd said:


> Love family photos!
> Let’s start a separate family photo threat if it doesn’t exist yet



Great idea! I haven’t see one. If someone else knows of one I will definitely be a frequent flyer hehe.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jtothelo said:


> Shopping at Zara home and had to snap a quick picture of the B  birkin black 30 cm togo leather. Im 5,7”.


I knew it! your rows and rows of shoe boxes contained gorgeous shoes~!  Charlotte Olympia?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Rainy day.  Nothing to do. Time for a family photo action shot since there has been a new addition of the Pico. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186567


Gorgeous family pic TeeCee77~~


----------



## jtothelo

TresBeauHermes said:


> I knew it! your rows and rows of shoe boxes contained gorgeous shoes~!  Charlotte Olympia?


Yes, exactly


----------



## girliegirl

Being silly with Evelyne in a kitschy store in Lisbon.


----------



## allywchu1

it’s Sunday


----------



## mswkk

Sundays with Ms BH C


----------



## periogirl28

Pairing my Violine Ostrich mini Roulis this weekend with Chanel


----------



## Austintx

mswkk said:


> View attachment 4187451
> 
> 
> Sundays with Ms BH C



Love the bright colors of your C and outfit!


----------



## pureplatinum

With the Eileen necklace a week ago. Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.  I thought it paired nicely with my new green ballerinas.


----------



## allanrvj

allywchu1 said:


> it’s Sunday


gorgeous! may I ask what leather this is?


----------



## hannahsophia

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.  I thought it paired nicely with my new green ballerinas.



Love this look!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Rodeo in action!


----------



## MommyDaze

essiedub said:


> Such a Nice bag!  Very equestrian. Tell us more about it please?


Wish I knew more about it. Bought it preloved on the bay because I love the closure and had been wanting a toile bag. Sent it to Leather Surgeons for some sprucing up and it turned out great.


----------



## aki_sato

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4187915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo in action!


I love your look especially your shoes!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.  I thought it paired nicely with my new green ballerinas.


So chic @Dextersmom


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Jaaanice

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4187915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo in action!



Those Malone souliers!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ms_sivalley

aki_sato said:


> I love your look especially your shoes!!!


Aw, you are so sweet!  Thanks


----------



## MsAli

MsAli said:


> DH is headed to Paris this week...it’s on the list!


HE GOT IT!


----------



## MsAli

theVirginienne said:


> My B30’s first outing! She made her debut during a trip to NY’s wine country. I’ve heard so many warnings about wine tasting with H but I was too excited to leave her at home. I can’t get over how different étoupe can look in different lighting[emoji7]the more I carry her the more I love her!
> 
> View attachment 4181855
> View attachment 4181856


Awesome combo (wine tasting and Birkin lol) two of my favorite things! Gorgeous!


----------



## MsAli

meowlett said:


> Ha ha ha!  Well, since I don't have a green cookie to match, the cucumber has to be it.


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> So chic @Dextersmom


Hey there aki_sato.  Thank you and so fun to see you over here, my friend.


hannahsophia said:


> Love this look!!


Thank you hannahsophia.


----------



## DR2014

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4187915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo in action!


twins on the shoes!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4186945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B25 on the wrist ❤️


Oooh LOVE the color of your B!! may I ask which color? is it Etain? TIA!


----------



## allywchu1

allanrvj said:


> gorgeous! may I ask what leather this is?



Thank you! I believe it’s Courchevel.


----------



## theVirginienne

MsAli said:


> Awesome combo (wine tasting and Birkin lol) two of my favorite things! Gorgeous!



Thank you so much!! I was just perusing your reveal thread! I've been soooo torn about which Hermes red to add to my wish list and honestly your Rouge H is EVERYTHING


----------



## theVirginienne

weibandy said:


> Glass of wine, beautiful day, brand new B = perfection!!


Thank you! It was a lovely day all around,  I was just bubbling over with excitement


----------



## MsAli

theVirginienne said:


> Thank you so much!! I was just perusing your reveal thread! I've been soooo torn about which Hermes red to add to my wish list and honestly your Rouge H is EVERYTHING


I love love LOVE Rouge H! It’s the perfect red for me...deep but subtle...can be dressed up or down. It’s funny how these SAs just “know” what’s right for you lol


----------



## theVirginienne

MsAli said:


> I love love LOVE Rouge H! It’s the perfect red for me...deep but subtle...can be dressed up or down. It’s funny how these SAs just “know” what’s right for you lol



They absolutely do!! I only have neutrals on my immediate list with the exception of my HGB (Bourgogne croc Kelly 28) but rouge H strikes me as a "neutral" red so to speak and it's really growing on me with that gorgeous GHW


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh LOVE the color of your B!! may I ask which color? is it Etain? TIA!


Thank you!  Yes, it is etain


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it is etain


Your B25 Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dooneybaby

Taking my pre-loved Dalvy out for the first time.


----------



## dooneybaby

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.  I thought it paired nicely with my new green ballerinas.


The color of those Chanel flats is to die for!!!


----------



## meowlett

My Etain B from Friday.  I am still waiting in line for my cookie today.

Edited: Finally got my cookie for today.


----------



## casseyelsie

LovingTheOrange said:


> That glow is phenomenal



Totally agree.  I wonder how to make it glow like that!   My kelly box doesn’t have that glow.  In fact with each use it only seemed to get more scratches rather than glow [emoji17]


----------



## casseyelsie

theVirginienne said:


> My B30’s first outing! She made her debut during a trip to NY’s wine country. I’ve heard so many warnings about wine tasting with H but I was too excited to leave her at home. I can’t get over how different étoupe can look in different lighting[emoji7]the more I carry her the more I love her!
> 
> View attachment 4181855
> View attachment 4181856



Hi, lovely bag!   Does Etoupe look different under different lighting regardless of which leather? Or is it only applicable to specific leather?


----------



## Dextersmom

dooneybaby said:


> The color of those Chanel flats is to die for!!!


Thank you and I thought so too.


----------



## theVirginienne

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, lovely bag!   Does Etoupe look different under different lighting regardless of which leather? Or is it only applicable to specific leather?


Hmmm I can only speak for Togo so I'm really not sure about how it looks in other leathers but here's the thread about this exact topic!  It helped me decide on Etoupe instead of Etain.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/why-does-etoupe-changes-colors.968543/


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Sunday drive in the Cadillac with my Tadelakt


----------



## bobkat1991

dooneybaby said:


> Taking my pre-loved Dalvy out for the first time.
> View attachment 4188470


WOWZA!  You OWN those red shades!  What a glorious photo!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.  I thought it paired nicely with my new green ballerinas.


You look wonderful, the bag size suits you perfectly. Love the gold and the green together. I'm looking towards getting the Evelyne PM as my first H Bag. I'm 5'2".
May I know what height you are. Thanks.


----------



## Lovebb12

Addicted to bags said:


> My little p18 in Maurice Clemence leather today
> 
> View attachment 4182784
> View attachment 4182786


Love your sandals!
Ok the overall outfit too!


----------



## Meowwu

I am quite paranoid of the clanking noise from the bracelets. lol I wonder which bracelet hurts the other more.


----------



## Dextersmom

LuckyBitch said:


> You look wonderful, the bag size suits you perfectly. Love the gold and the green together. I'm looking towards getting the Evelyne PM as my first H Bag. I'm 5'2".
> May I know what height you are. Thanks.


Thank you so much.  I am 5'8" 1/2.


----------



## Bagisa

Meowwu said:


> View attachment 4188762
> 
> 
> I am quite paranoid of the clanking noise from the bracelets. lol I wonder which bracelet hurts the other more.



What color is this clic clac? I need it in my life!


----------



## MsAli

Sporting my Gris Asphalte Evie PM w Twilly and favorite bracelet for PTSA and Football Boosters...doin’ the mom thing in style!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Meowwu

Bagisa said:


> What color is this clic clac? I need it in my life!


Hee! It’s maron glacé (candies chestnut). It is very versatile! Get it and let’s twin!!


----------



## mswkk

Rotating into Ms GP today [emoji1316][emoji1316]


----------



## mswkk

delete as duplicated


----------



## acrowcounted

mswkk said:


> View attachment 4189160
> 
> 
> Rotating into Ms GP today [emoji1316][emoji1316]


Beautiful! Is that malachite?


----------



## mswkk

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Is that malachite?



I wish! It is cobalt. Love how H bags look like a different color in different lightings!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> View attachment 4189160
> 
> 
> Rotating into Ms GP today [emoji1316][emoji1316]


GP Beautiful color! Your shoes are so very cute! Love them!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Ft. my gris asphalte k32 and my friend's au galop k28


----------



## UCDChick08

Took my baby to the city yesterday. [emoji4][emoji303]


----------



## stacey_1805

Sharing the swing chair with Miss Kelly Touch on a special afternoon out. [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

Making an effort to rotate my bags. Vintage Rouge H Box C.


----------



## cocomlle

UCDChick08 said:


> Took my baby to the city yesterday. [emoji4][emoji303]
> 
> View attachment 4189318



Nicely coordinated! Perfection!


----------



## cocomlle

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4189330
> 
> Making an effort to rotate my bags. Vintage Rouge H Box C.



Box! So gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

cocomlle said:


> Box! So gorgeous!


Thank you I think it's my favourite leather.


----------



## cocomlle

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you I think it's my favourite leather.



I still kick myself for turning down a Noir Box C w/ GHW back in the day.  So, will live vicariously through you!


----------



## Julide

mswkk said:


> View attachment 4189160
> 
> 
> Rotating into Ms GP today [emoji1316][emoji1316]


Cool shoes!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

cocomlle said:


> I still kick myself for turning down a Noir Box C w/ GHW back in the day.  So, will live vicariously through you!


Don't worry, these are back in small numbers and one may find you yet!


----------



## UCDChick08

cocomlle said:


> Nicely coordinated! Perfection!



Thank you! [emoji5][emoji8]


----------



## dooneybaby

bobkat1991 said:


> WOWZA!  You OWN those red shades!  What a glorious photo!


Thanks so much bobkat1991!


----------



## tabbi001

Garden party finally has her turn to go out again


----------



## Dextersmom

tabbi001 said:


> Garden party finally has her turn to go out again


Beautiful bag, dress, shoes, colors, just everything.....


----------



## renet

Out to a training with GP30 and my only Barenia KDT bracelet. 



Patiently waiting for a Barenia B but my SA wasn’t too hopeful as she hardly see one in her store. She perceived that the bag came and go in seconds! [emoji23] 

Hence, I wear my only Barenia KDT to quench my thirst for a Barenia B. [emoji23]


----------



## meowlett

Cookie of the day


----------



## periogirl28

renet said:


> Out to a training with GP30 and my only Barenia KDT bracelet.
> View attachment 4190179
> 
> 
> Patiently waiting for a Barenia B but my SA wasn’t too hopeful as she hardly see one in her store. She perceived that the bag came and go in seconds! [emoji23]
> 
> Hence, I wear my only Barenia KDT to quench my thirst for a Barenia B. [emoji23]


I think I am cousins with you, mine is PHW. Nice to have some on your wrist you can sniff anytime!


----------



## renet

periogirl28 said:


> I think I am cousins with you, mine is PHW. Nice to have some on your wrist you can sniff anytime!



Great to be cousins with you! Mine is in RGHW.  Yes, great to have her to bring me through the day with divine smell. [emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 4189319
> 
> 
> Sharing the swing chair with Miss Kelly Touch on a special afternoon out. [emoji7]


Oooooh!


----------



## tabbi001

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful bag, dress, shoes, colors, just everything.....


Thanks dear!


----------



## StellaPlumeria

renet said:


> Out to a training with GP30 and my only Barenia KDT bracelet.
> View attachment 4190179
> 
> 
> Patiently waiting for a Barenia B but my SA wasn’t too hopeful as she hardly see one in her store. She perceived that the bag came and go in seconds! [emoji23]
> 
> Hence, I wear my only Barenia KDT to quench my thirst for a Barenia B. [emoji23]



Were you interested in the new barenia faubourg or traditional smooth one? I didn’t realize they made smooth barenia Bs recently... Then again, I did spot a Barenia Halzan in the boutique the other day!


----------



## meowlett

StellaPlumeria said:


> Were you interested in the new barenia faubourg or traditional smooth one? I didn’t realize they made smooth barenia Bs recently... Then again, I did spot a Barenia Halzan in the boutique the other day!


Where did you see the Barenia Halzan?  My SA told me that they do make smooth Barenia B and K's.  And the smooth Barenia comes in other colors too...


----------



## StellaPlumeria

meowlett said:


> Where did you see the Barenia Halzan?  My SA told me that they do make smooth Barenia B and K's.  And the smooth Barenia comes in other colors too...



At SCP! This week. It was so scratched up already tho. I snuck a feel bc I’d never seen one in person before. 

Had no idea they made more colors other than black and a green (is that right?)! What other colors?!!

I’d quit buying all handbags if I had a black barenia kelly! Don’t tell my husband that tho!


----------



## Julide

meowlett said:


> Where did you see the Barenia Halzan?  My SA told me that they do make smooth Barenia B and K's.  And the smooth Barenia comes in other colors too...


Black, ebene, indigo, fauve, vert olive; I know for sure. I have heard Rouge H and maybe another colour? I can't remember. Old age!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowlett

Julide said:


> Black, ebene, indigo, fauve, vert olive; I know for sure. I have heard Rouge H and maybe another colour? I can't remember. Old age!!


I have the old age problem too.  I only remember 4 out the colors that you listed.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## StellaPlumeria

Julide said:


> Black, ebene, indigo, fauve, vert olive; I know for sure. I have heard Rouge H and maybe another colour? I can't remember. Old age!!



Ohhhhh rouge h!! That’s great! I should keep my ears and eyes open. But what’s the diff from ebene and black? Amateur Q, I know.


----------



## acrowcounted

StellaPlumeria said:


> Ohhhhh rouge h!! That’s great! I should keep my ears and eyes open. But what’s the diff from ebene and black? Amateur Q, I know.


Ebene is dark chocolate brown.


----------



## Julide

StellaPlumeria said:


> Ohhhhh rouge h!! That’s great! I should keep my ears and eyes open. But what’s the diff from ebene and black? Amateur Q, I know.


I have never seen, I don't think...but I have heard. I maybe wrong, hopefully someone with a better memory will chime in!


----------



## StellaPlumeria

acrowcounted said:


> Ebene is dark chocolate brown.



Ah. Thank you! Learning!


----------



## StellaPlumeria

Is black barenia a super saturated black? Like black box?


----------



## meowlett

StellaPlumeria said:


> Is black barenia a super saturated black? Like black box?


When H says black, they mean it.  
Here is an example.
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/hr-l1208-02-hermes-black-barenia-cabana-bag-35


----------



## StellaPlumeria

meowlett said:


> When H says black, they mean it.
> Here is an example.
> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/hr-l1208-02-hermes-black-barenia-cabana-bag-35



Oh my gosh!!! That’s g-o-r-g-e-o-u-s. I can only imagine how lush that must feel. 

You think black shows all the scratches toooo?


----------



## meowlett

StellaPlumeria said:


> Oh my gosh!!! That’s g-o-r-g-e-o-u-s. I can only imagine how lush that must feel.
> 
> You think black shows all the scratches toooo?


On the smooth, they will show.  But that won't stop me from lusting for one.


----------



## StellaPlumeria

meowlett said:


> On the smooth, they will show.  But that won't stop me from lusting for one.



Me too. Adding to my wishlist! Gah. I can only imagine how pretty it would look after a few years.


----------



## renet

StellaPlumeria said:


> Were you interested in the new barenia faubourg or traditional smooth one? I didn’t realize they made smooth barenia Bs recently... Then again, I did spot a Barenia Halzan in the boutique the other day!



I’m actually interested in smooth Barenia. However, I’m also not against BF if this is what will be available in B25. I’m open to whatever is offered to me if it happens.


----------



## bagreedy

MAGJES said:


> Attachment is unavailable.



Oh sorry! Here it is


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> Black, ebene, indigo, fauve, vert olive; I know for sure. I have heard Rouge H and maybe another colour? I can't remember. Old age!!


These colours for sure but wow RH Barenia! Black Barenia is not totally black bec of the sheen. V interesting black like Black Swift.


----------



## Dorf

My Hermes fragrance collection.


----------



## renet

Dorf said:


> My Hermes fragrance collection.
> View attachment 4190479



I just collected the Intense Vetiver from my SA today. She told me it is also suitable for a lady but I bought more for my husband. [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dorf

renet said:


> I just collected the Intense Vetiver from my SA today. She told me it is also suitable for a lady but I bought more for my husband. [emoji6]


It's very nice, but my favourite is still the Pure parfume


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Where did you see the Barenia Halzan?  My SA told me that they do make smooth Barenia B and K's.  And the smooth Barenia comes in other colors too...


Saw one in SF too last year. So pretty!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Au Galop is out and about.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ang-Lin said:


> Au Galop is out and about.


such a beautiful K!


----------



## cocomlle

Ang-Lin said:


> Au Galop is out and about.



Gorgeous! Never gets old seeing this!


----------



## dragonette

What I did yesterday


----------



## periogirl28

1981 Blue Marine Box K28 after spa at FSH. Happy Thursday!


----------



## periogirl28

dragonette said:


> What I did yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4191236


Let’s see the result!


----------



## dragonette

periogirl28 said:


> Let’s see the result!



Just took a watercolor class on Sunday. My first attempt at home!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4191237
> 
> 1981 Blue Marine Box K28 after spa at FSH. Happy Thursday!


Gorgeous K! Do you notice a difference after spa?


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous K! Do you notice a difference after spa?


Absolutely. The micro cracks on the handle leather was sealed. I can still detect it but it’s much smoother and the colour has been retouched. The rest of the bag was fine and I’ve decided not to replace the handle.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely. The micro cracks on the handle leather was sealed. I can still detect it but it’s much smoother and the colour has been retouched. The rest of the bag was fine and I’ve decided not to replace the handle.


I think keeping the original handle makes it extra special!  I'll take mine in and see what they say.... Thank you for sharing your beautiful K , and letting me know!


----------



## Pessie

Victoria - after a quick trip to the dentist


----------



## corezone

Pessie said:


> View attachment 4191412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria - after a quick trip to the dentist



Ooh, this is gorgeous.  What colour is it?  The leather looks so soft and supple, lovely.


----------



## Pessie

corezone said:


> Ooh, this is gorgeous.  What colour is it?  The leather looks so soft and supple, lovely.


Thank you  this is rubis


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hannahsophia

dragonette said:


> Just took a watercolor class on Sunday. My first attempt at home!
> 
> View attachment 4191248



Beautiful!


----------



## dragonette

hannahsophia said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you dear! x


----------



## allanrvj

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4191237
> 
> 1981 Blue Marine Box K28 after spa at FSH. Happy Thursday!


I want to steal this beauty, just so I could say it's as old as me


----------



## periogirl28

allanrvj said:


> I want to steal this beauty, just so I could say it's as old as me


Ooooo you need one of your own then! I was just thinking this is why we buy Hermes. They last, prolly longer than we do.


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> View attachment 4191412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria - after a quick trip to the dentist



Oh, this is so lush!


----------



## tabbi001

Still the GP on rotation


----------



## Lilikay

Just posted it in the Constance Wallet thread, but thought it could be a good idea to post it here, since we are always searching for options to turn our wallets into mini bags.


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4191237
> 
> 1981 Blue Marine Box K28 after spa at FSH. Happy Thursday!



Stunning!


----------



## diane278

allanrvj said:


> I want to steal this beauty, just so I could say it's as old as me


If you run across one from 1950, please let me know.  I can’t even imagine finding a bag as old as I am....but stranger things have happened...well, maybe not.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I needed a bag that would blend in and be low key and my blue nuit Evelyne came through.


----------



## DR2014

dragonette said:


> Just took a watercolor class on Sunday. My first attempt at home!
> 
> View attachment 4191248


wow!  your first attempt???  so beautiful!


----------



## DR2014

diane278 said:


> If you run across one from 1950, please let me know.  I can’t even imagine finding a bag as old as I am....but stranger things have happened...well, maybe not.


Now I want one from 1965!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4191630
> View attachment 4191631
> View attachment 4191632
> View attachment 4191633
> View attachment 4191634
> 
> Just posted it in the Constance Wallet thread, but thought it could be a good idea to post it here, since we are always searching for options to turn our wallets into mini bags.


What a great idea! Didn't think about belt! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dragonette

DR2014 said:


> wow!  your first attempt???  so beautiful!



Thank you dear! There are lots of mistakes here disguised as mysterious unknown flowers! [emoji23]


----------



## Hillychristie

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4191630
> View attachment 4191631
> View attachment 4191632
> View attachment 4191633
> View attachment 4191634
> 
> Just posted it in the Constance Wallet thread, but thought it could be a good idea to post it here, since we are always searching for options to turn our wallets into mini bags.


What a wonderful idea! I’ve always thought the farandole chain was used and I read in tpf some of these broke. May I know what leather strap did you use?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4191630
> View attachment 4191631
> View attachment 4191632
> View attachment 4191633
> View attachment 4191634
> 
> Just posted it in the Constance Wallet thread, but thought it could be a good idea to post it here, since we are always searching for options to turn our wallets into mini bags.



Nice! [emoji106] We now can have wallet on belt! Thanks for sharing! [emoji6]


----------



## Lilikay

diane278 said:


> If you run across one from 1950, please let me know.  I can’t even imagine finding a bag as old as I am....but stranger things have happened...well, maybe not.[/QUOTEYou are not even that old!





TresBeauHermes said:


> What a great idea! Didn't think about belt! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lilikay

renet said:


> Nice! [emoji106] We now can have wallet on belt! Thanks for sharing! [emoji6]


And it also looks very nice if I use it with the blue Brighton side of the belt actually!


----------



## Lilikay

diane278 said:


> If you run across one from 1950, please let me know.  I can’t even imagine finding a bag as old as I am....but stranger things have happened...well, maybe not.


You are not even that old! You sound like you are 110!


----------



## renet

Leileka said:


> And it also looks very nice if I use it with the blue Brighton side of the belt actually!



Right! I can see that as I saw the blue on the reverse side of the belt! Very good idea!


----------



## Lilikay

Hillychristie said:


> What a wonderful idea! I’ve always thought the farandole chain was used and I read in tpf some of these broke. May I know what leather strap did you use?


Although my wallet is Epsom, I could only find Gris Asphalt in swift leather, but I thought it would be okay since even H straps are made from different leathers, right? The Blue Brighton side is Epsom.


----------



## Lilikay

renet said:


> Right! I can see that as I saw the blue on the reverse side of the belt! Very good idea!


Thank you hun!


----------



## Hillychristie

Leileka said:


> Although my wallet is Epsom, I could only find Gris Asphalt in swift leather, but I thought it would be okay since even H straps are made from different leathers, right? The Blue Brighton side is Epsom.


Great idea indeed. Just wondering when you open the flap of the wallet, do you need to hold onto the base of the wallet to prevent it from dropping?


----------



## Lilikay

Hillychristie said:


> Great idea indeed. Just wondering when you open the flap of the wallet, do you need to hold onto the base of the wallet to prevent it from dropping?


Unfortunately I do. I did have other ideas  to solve that problem but all of them could end up damaging the leather inside the wallet and the belt, like a tape, a key ring attached to the zipper, but I prefer to hold it as it’s not as heavy as the Farandole, so it won’t slip away too fast.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yesterday's outfit. Excuse the bathroom shot! I was about to run out of the office! Ms SO rose azalee on Hermes canvas strap.


----------



## Lilikay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Excuse the bathroom shot! I was about to run out of the office! Ms SO rose azalee on Hermes canvas strap.
> View attachment 4192382
> View attachment 4192383


Oh gosh, she is adorable! Rose azalee is the perfect shade of pink!  Love the twilly too, so sad I missed this one.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Leileka said:


> Oh gosh, she is adorable! Rose azalee is the perfect shade of pink!  Love the twilly too, so sad I missed this one.


Oh no, so sorry to hear that. Can your SA do a search?


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Excuse the bathroom shot! I was about to run out of the office! Ms SO rose azalee on Hermes canvas strap.
> View attachment 4192382
> View attachment 4192383


So cute!!! What a lovely bag. And that twilly is positioned perfectly.


----------



## MsAli

dragonette said:


> Just took a watercolor class on Sunday. My first attempt at home!
> 
> View attachment 4191248


Wow! You have a lot of natural talent!


----------



## MsAli

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4191630
> View attachment 4191631
> View attachment 4191632
> View attachment 4191633
> View attachment 4191634
> 
> Just posted it in the Constance Wallet thread, but thought it could be a good idea to post it here, since we are always searching for options to turn our wallets into mini bags.


Can’t wait to do this w mine


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dragonette

MsAli said:


> Wow! You have a lot of natural talent!



Aw thank you! Just stumbling around having a bit of fun!  x


----------



## dragonette

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4191630
> View attachment 4191631
> View attachment 4191632
> View attachment 4191633
> View attachment 4191634
> 
> Just posted it in the Constance Wallet thread, but thought it could be a good idea to post it here, since we are always searching for options to turn our wallets into mini bags.



Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## dragonette

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Excuse the bathroom shot! I was about to run out of the office! Ms SO rose azalee on Hermes canvas strap.
> View attachment 4192382
> View attachment 4192383



Loving the pink tones!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tabbi001 said:


> Garden party finally has her turn to go out again


Is that Blue Izmir ? or Cobalt ?  Still love the GP.


----------



## 1LV

End of a long week...


----------



## aki_sato

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Excuse the bathroom shot! I was about to run out of the office! Ms SO rose azalee on Hermes canvas strap.
> View attachment 4192382
> View attachment 4192383


@xiangxiang0731 i always enjoy reading your posts and always wonder about the lady behind these excellent posts 

So to see your mod pics 
So beautiful everything  Love it @xiangxiang0731 (and your posts!)


----------



## aki_sato

dragonette said:


> Just took a watercolor class on Sunday. My first attempt at home!
> 
> View attachment 4191248


You’re so talented!!!! 
Your first attempt is


----------



## MAGJES

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Excuse the bathroom shot! I was about to run out of the office! Ms SO rose azalee on Hermes canvas strap.
> View attachment 4192382
> View attachment 4192383


Such a beautiful color. Perfect paired with the Twilly.


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Excuse the bathroom shot! I was about to run out of the office! Ms SO rose azalee on Hermes canvas strap.
> View attachment 4192382
> View attachment 4192383



What a gorgeous pink!  And perfect with the strap!


----------



## Lilikay

dragonette said:


> Absolutely brilliant!


Thank you for your kind words hun!


----------



## Lilikay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear that. Can your SA do a search?


Thank you dear. I haven’t tried in my new home store, but had no luck in any of my previous attempts. Maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## dragonette

aki_sato said:


> You’re so talented!!!!
> Your first attempt is



Thank you dear! Lots of room for improvement I think  x


----------



## Hillychristie

Yellow weekend


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Leileka said:


> View attachment 4191630
> View attachment 4191631
> View attachment 4191632
> View attachment 4191633
> View attachment 4191634
> 
> Just posted it in the Constance Wallet thread, but thought it could be a good idea to post it here, since we are always searching for options to turn our wallets into mini bags.


Just dawned on me... can you wear it as a waist bag???


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Excuse the bathroom shot! I was about to run out of the office! Ms SO rose azalee on Hermes canvas strap.
> View attachment 4192382
> View attachment 4192383


Ooooh gorgeous color!  Love your outfit, especially your pink jacket! The buttons are so pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

Realised my So Black belt buckle was scratching my bag while being arm carried. Patina in progress.
11 years ago on a weekend driving trip, I visited a H store in Europe and found a RH Box Bearn (old stamp) and a little matching Lotus pocket square. I mentioned that my HG bag was a RH GHW Birkin or Kelly. 1 year later, having never returned to that store since, I got a total surprise email, my H angel had ordered the very bag for me and it was ready. As Box was rested I think it was a store SO. It has been my treasure ever since. Happy weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4193142
> View attachment 4193143
> 
> Realised my So Black belt buckle was scratching my bag while being arm carried. Patina in progress.
> 11 years ago on a weekend driving trip, I visited a H store in Europe and found a RH Box Bearn (old stamp) and a little matching Lotus pocket square. I mentioned that my HG bag was a RH GHW Birkin or Kelly. 1 year later, having never returned to that store since, I got a total surprise email, my H angel had ordered the very bag for me and it was ready. As Box was rested I think it was a store SO. It has been my treasure ever since. Happy weekend!



Gorgeous bag, loved the story. Thank you for sharing dear periogirl [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous bag, loved the story. Thank you for sharing dear periogirl [emoji3]


You are very kind, I in turn appreciate also those who share their treasures, knowledge, appreciation and  stories. It makes the Forum a really valuable resource and a lovely place to spend time.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4193142
> View attachment 4193143
> 
> Realised my So Black belt buckle was scratching my bag while being arm carried. Patina in progress.
> 11 years ago on a weekend driving trip, I visited a H store in Europe and found a RH Box Bearn (old stamp) and a little matching Lotus pocket square. I mentioned that my HG bag was a RH GHW Birkin or Kelly. 1 year later, having never returned to that store since, I got a total surprise email, my H angel had ordered the very bag for me and it was ready. As Box was rested I think it was a store SO. It has been my treasure ever since. Happy weekend!


Lovely lovely story~~ thank you for sharing such a wonderful story!


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4193142
> View attachment 4193143
> 
> Realised my So Black belt buckle was scratching my bag while being arm carried. Patina in progress.
> 11 years ago on a weekend driving trip, I visited a H store in Europe and found a RH Box Bearn (old stamp) and a little matching Lotus pocket square. I mentioned that my HG bag was a RH GHW Birkin or Kelly. 1 year later, having never returned to that store since, I got a total surprise email, my H angel had ordered the very bag for me and it was ready. As Box was rested I think it was a store SO. It has been my treasure ever since. Happy weekend!



Ahh,  those were the days...


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Lovely lovely story~~ thank you for sharing such a wonderful story!


You are welcome, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## dragonette

Progress...


----------



## dragonette




----------



## FreddieMac

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4193142
> View attachment 4193143
> 
> Realised my So Black belt buckle was scratching my bag while being arm carried. Patina in progress.
> 11 years ago on a weekend driving trip, I visited a H store in Europe and found a RH Box Bearn (old stamp) and a little matching Lotus pocket square. I mentioned that my HG bag was a RH GHW Birkin or Kelly. 1 year later, having never returned to that store since, I got a total surprise email, my H angel had ordered the very bag for me and it was ready. As Box was rested I think it was a store SO. It has been my treasure ever since. Happy weekend!



I truly admire your approach to the scratches - truly zen!

There's no need for anger or frustration. All these marks just add to the character to the leather and memories. Keep enjoying your beautiful bag!


----------



## periogirl28

FreddieMac said:


> I truly admire your approach to the scratches - truly zen!
> 
> There's no need for anger or frustration. All these marks just add to the character to the leather and memories. Keep enjoying your beautiful bag!


Oh don’t worry. I wasn’t angry or frustrated. Just wanted to share so those who are considering Box can see how the patina starts.


----------



## FreddieMac

periogirl28 said:


> Oh don’t worry. I wasn’t angry or frustrated. Just wanted to share so those who are considering Box can see how the patina starts.



I'm sorry, it was a poor choice of words from me, I hadn't meant to suggest you were either of those things, quite to the contrary, I was admiring your laissez-faire, 'there's no point crying over spilt milk' approach!

I've got an MC2 Copernic wallet in Rouge H Box, and it really is the most stunning and deeply saturated shade of red, I can't imagine how beautiful your bag must look.


----------



## periogirl28

FreddieMac said:


> I'm sorry, it was a poor choice of words from me, I hadn't meant to suggest you were either of those things, quite to the contrary, I was admiring your laissez-faire, 'there's no point crying over spilt milk' approach!
> 
> I've got an MC2 Copernic wallet in Rouge H Box, and it really is the most stunning and deeply saturated shade of red, I can't imagine how beautiful your bag must look.


Oh man that's a beautiful wallet and the best thing is you can see and touch it everyday. Plus being handled often will cause it to patina even faster. Enjoy!


----------



## tabbi001

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is that Blue Izmir ? or Cobalt ?  Still love the GP.


It's cobalt  thank you.


----------



## Lilikay

TresBeauHermes said:


> Just dawned on me... can you wear it as a waist bag???
> 
> Ooooh gorgeous color!  Love your outfit, especially your pink jacket! The buttons are so pretty!


Personally I think the wallet is too wide for that, but we could try, why not? On the other hand the compact wallet may be perfect as a waist bag!!!


----------



## Lilikay

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4193142
> View attachment 4193143
> 
> Realised my So Black belt buckle was scratching my bag while being arm carried. Patina in progress.
> 11 years ago on a weekend driving trip, I visited a H store in Europe and found a RH Box Bearn (old stamp) and a little matching Lotus pocket square. I mentioned that my HG bag was a RH GHW Birkin or Kelly. 1 year later, having never returned to that store since, I got a total surprise email, my H angel had ordered the very bag for me and it was ready. As Box was rested I think it was a store SO. It has been my treasure ever since. Happy weekend!


What a gorgeous bag! It was meant to be yours!


----------



## periogirl28

Leileka said:


> What a gorgeous bag! It was meant to be yours!


Thank you dear.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chicinthecity777

aki_sato said:


> @xiangxiang0731 i always enjoy reading your posts and always wonder about the lady behind these excellent posts
> 
> So to see your mod pics
> So beautiful everything  Love it @xiangxiang0731 (and your posts!)





momasaurus said:


> So cute!!! What a lovely bag. And that twilly is positioned perfectly.





dragonette said:


> Loving the pink tones!





MAGJES said:


> Such a beautiful color. Perfect paired with the Twilly.





lulilu said:


> What a gorgeous pink!  And perfect with the strap!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh gorgeous color!  Love your outfit, especially your pink jacket! The buttons are so pretty!


Thank you ladies! You are the best! 
Thank you for all the likes too! 
@aki_sato you are too kind! I used to post a bit more mod shots but I am too lazy nowadays!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

A lot of love for my first B ❤️

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## dragonette

amanda_wanghx said:


> A lot of love for my first B ❤️
> 
> IG: @wang_hx
> View attachment 4193369



Hey I know this wall! Gorgeous first B and I love the white Orans too!


----------



## U2yui

Morning coffee


----------



## amanda_wanghx

dragonette said:


> Hey I know this wall! Gorgeous first B and I love the white Orans too!



This wall is good for pics!


----------



## Austintx

Maiden voyage for my C18 (looks even more mini with my pregnant belly [emoji23])


----------



## TresBeauHermes

amanda_wanghx said:


> A lot of love for my first B ❤️
> 
> IG: @wang_hx
> View attachment 4193369


Love your B with rodeo!! Super cute outfit too!


----------



## acrowcounted

Austintx said:


> Maiden voyage for my C18 (looks even more mini with my pregnant belly [emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193677


You look beautiful.


----------



## fabuleux

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday's outfit. Excuse the bathroom shot! I was about to run out of the office! Ms SO rose azalee on Hermes canvas strap.
> View attachment 4192382
> View attachment 4192383


great look!


----------



## Lola191978

U2yui said:


> Morning coffee


I love your black B, but I’m also wondering what kind of drink is that? I’m curious because it’s iced, but there looks to be foam or cream on top. Looks yum. ‍♀️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Austintx said:


> Maiden voyage for my C18 (looks even more mini with my pregnant belly [emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193677


Love your "mini" constance! love the color! You must be so exited for your baby arrival! Best wishes!


----------



## Austintx

acrowcounted said:


> You look beautiful.


Thanks so much, you are so sweet!


----------



## Austintx

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your "mini" constance! love the color! You must be so exited for your baby arrival! Best wishes!



Thanks so much!!  Yes, definitely excited !


----------



## ms_sivalley

Heading out with my little guy!


----------



## Austintx

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4193861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out with my little guy!



Love how your bag matches his hat (I think my toddler has the same hat too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

Austintx said:


> Love how your bag matches his hat (I think my toddler has the same hat too!


Thanks!  I guess BE looks good on kids too


----------



## itorresmd

Noir Constance 18


----------



## acrowcounted

itorresmd said:


> Noir Constance 18


Beautiful! Is this box leather?


----------



## mcpro

Etoupe35


----------



## U2yui

Charimar19 said:


> I love your black B, but I’m also wondering what kind of drink is that? I’m curious because it’s iced, but there looks to be foam or cream on top. Looks yum. ‍♀️


Thank you sweetheart. My drink was a cold brew salted caramels cream with only two pumps of syrup, my current favorite. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## U2yui

Austintx said:


> Maiden voyage for my C18 (looks even more mini with my pregnant belly [emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193677


Gorgeous Constance and congratulations with ur pregnancy dear


----------



## Dupsy

U2yui said:


> Morning coffee


Twins on the ice cream cone! It's been fun wearing it all summer [emoji3]


----------



## cafecreme15

My stack of the day!


----------



## Austintx

U2yui said:


> Gorgeous Constance and congratulations with ur pregnancy dear



Thanks so much!!


----------



## MsAli

CSGM and Gris Asphalte Evie 29


----------



## U2yui

Dupsy said:


> Twins on the ice cream cone! It's been fun wearing it all summer [emoji3]



Love it too darling, perfect for Summer ❤️


----------



## U2yui

Visiting Saint-Emilion


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Happy to be sharing my B’s first outing....


----------



## Austintx

Everydaydazzler said:


> Happy to be sharing my B’s first outing....
> 
> View attachment 4194967
> View attachment 4194968



Wow love all the beautiful colors, you look great!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Everydaydazzler said:


> Happy to be sharing my B’s first outing....
> 
> View attachment 4194967
> View attachment 4194968



[emoji7]! Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

U2yui said:


> View attachment 4194742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting Saint-Emilion


WINE!!!! goes with your constance! lovely picture!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Everydaydazzler said:


> Happy to be sharing my B’s first outing....
> 
> View attachment 4194967
> View attachment 4194968


Gorgeous color B! Lovely outfit too! Your necklace goes so well with your B!


----------



## Dextersmom

At the beach this afternoon with my Blue Zanzibar TPM.


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Austintx said:


> Wow love all the beautiful colors, you look great!



Thank you so much!! [emoji92]


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Tinn3rz said:


> [emoji7]! Lovely!



[emoji92]Thank you [emoji92] [emoji4]


----------



## Everydaydazzler

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous color B! Lovely outfit too! Your necklace goes so well with your B!



Thank you, it’s lapis lazuli and it sure is a great pairing with my B.


----------



## itorresmd

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Is this box leather?


It is charmoix


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Everydaydazzler said:


> Happy to be sharing my B’s first outing....
> 
> View attachment 4194967
> View attachment 4194968



Love your color combo [emoji173]️


----------



## OKComputer

Lunch date with this beauty!


----------



## renet

Breakfast with Ms C18 and me. [emoji2]
#metime.


----------



## renet

Back home and its time to go down for a swim. The weather is too hot and I cannot wait to get into the pool. A great start of the week. Happy week ahead! [emoji6]


----------



## MsAli

U2yui said:


> View attachment 4194742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visiting Saint-Emilion


Pretty!


----------



## MsAli

Everydaydazzler said:


> Happy to be sharing my B’s first outing....
> 
> View attachment 4194967
> View attachment 4194968


Wowza!!!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love your color combo [emoji173]️



[emoji177][emoji170]Thank you [emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## Everydaydazzler

MsAli said:


> Wowza!!!



[emoji92]Thank you MsAli, I love pops of color for sure!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

OKComputer said:


> Lunch date with this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 4195132


love this photo


----------



## U2yui

TresBeauHermes said:


> WINE!!!! goes with your constance! lovely picture!



Thank you sweetheart, I had a lot of wine for sure


----------



## U2yui

MsAli said:


> Pretty!


Thank you dear ❤️


----------



## U2yui

Everydaydazzler said:


> Happy to be sharing my B’s first outing....
> 
> View attachment 4194967
> View attachment 4194968


Beautiful color


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> View attachment 4195236
> 
> Back home and its time to go down for a swim. The weather is too hot and I cannot wait to get into the pool. A great start of the week. Happy week ahead! [emoji6]


Croissant, pool, beautiful blue constance.....Its going to be a VERY good week~~~


----------



## Everydaydazzler

U2yui said:


> Beautiful color



Thank you


----------



## odette57

Soaking up the sunshine. My K28 finally seeing the light of the day.


----------



## FreddieMac

I don't know if casually sitting on a train seat is quite an action shot, but here's my HAC 40 chilling on the way home form tonight's yoga session!


----------



## Leo the Lion

dragonette said:


> View attachment 4193285


Beautiful!!! Is that a baby b 25?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

A day in the park with my Barenia-colored puppy and barenia roulis


----------



## Lilikay

FreddieMac said:


> I don't know if casually sitting on a train seat is quite an action shot, but here's my HAC 40 chilling on the way home form tonight's yoga session!


So gorgeous!


----------



## Hillychristie

I love reading all the stories on tpf and I have one to share.

This Cheval Phoenix twilly was bought in Baden Baden and my family had a most pleasant surprise stay there. It’s a spa town that reminded me so much of the movie Ratatouille! While we sipped our wine in the balcony, someone played the accordion in the restaurant below. My kids couldn’t help snapping the picturesque sceneries around. The SA at H was the most helpful who offered me a noir Pico and picked this matching twilly! What a romantic way to seal the wonderful memory.


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Croissant, pool, beautiful blue constance.....Its going to be a VERY good week~~~



Thank you, dear TBH! Was a great rest day for me! Back to work today with Ms Pico 18! [emoji2]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Dextersmom said:


> At the beach this afternoon with my Blue Zanzibar TPM.


Perfect Evie to wear to the beach.  Looks like a lovely way to spend your Sunday afternoon.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hillychristie said:


> I love reading all the stories on tpf and I have one to share.
> 
> This Cheval Phoenix twilly was bought in Baden Baden and my family had a most pleasant surprise stay there. It’s a spa town that reminded me so much of the movie Ratatouille! While we sipped our wine in the balcony, someone played the accordion in the restaurant below. My kids couldn’t help snapping the picturesque sceneries around. The SA at H was the most helpful who offered me a noir Pico and picked this matching twilly! What a romantic way to seal the wonderful memory.


Sounds so dreamy !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Just took a watercolor class on Sunday. My first attempt at home!
> 
> View attachment 4191248



So beautiful, and your first attempt...you're a natural! 



dragonette said:


> Progress...
> 
> View attachment 4193282





dragonette said:


> View attachment 4193285



These are so pretty, too! I love the colors.  Looks like you're having fun! Oh, and such a gorgeous bag, too!


----------



## etoile de mer

LovingTheOrange said:


> A day in the park with my Barenia-colored puppy and barenia roulis
> 
> View attachment 4195813



Oh my gosh, your bag is gorgeous, but your barenia pup is so adorable!!  Labradoodle, poodle, goldendoodle?...so curious! Details, please, age, etc...


----------



## dragonette

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful!!! Is that a baby b 25?



It’s a B30! x


----------



## dragonette

etoile de mer said:


> So beautiful, and your first attempt...you're a natural!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so pretty, too! I love the colors.  Looks like you're having fun! Oh, and such a gorgeous bag, too!



Thank you dear edm! It’s so much fun! I need to stop with the bubble tea drinks though! [emoji23] Been having one too many!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

FreddieMac said:


> I don't know if casually sitting on a train seat is quite an action shot, but here's my HAC 40 chilling on the way home form tonight's yoga session!



*Definitely an action shot for me because my  is palpitating looking at your gorgeous HAC.*


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Austintx said:


> Maiden voyage for my C18 (looks even more mini with my pregnant belly [emoji23])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193677





mcpro said:


> Etoupe35
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194267



My apologies for sidetracking the thread, but what brand are you two ladies' outfits? They're lovely!


----------



## Dextersmom

chkpfbeliever said:


> Perfect Evie to wear to the beach.  Looks like a lovely way to spend your Sunday afternoon.


Thank you.


----------



## mcpro

BagsNBaguettes said:


> My apologies for sidetracking the thread, but what brand are you two ladies' outfits? They're lovely!



top and pants by Guess


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you, dear TBH! Was a great rest day for me! Back to work today with Ms Pico 18! [emoji2]
> View attachment 4195851


Ooooh my favourite Pico!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> I love reading all the stories on tpf and I have one to share.
> 
> This Cheval Phoenix twilly was bought in Baden Baden and my family had a most pleasant surprise stay there. It’s a spa town that reminded me so much of the movie Ratatouille! While we sipped our wine in the balcony, someone played the accordion in the restaurant below. My kids couldn’t help snapping the picturesque sceneries around. The SA at H was the most helpful who offered me a noir Pico and picked this matching twilly! What a romantic way to seal the wonderful memory.


what a lovely story! Congrats on your pico and lovely twilly!  I hope you visited their spas too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> A day in the park with my Barenia-colored puppy and barenia roulis
> 
> View attachment 4195813


Your Barenia doggy is such a cutie!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

odette57 said:


> Soaking up the sunshine. My K28 finally seeing the light of the day.


Such a beautiful K!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> what a lovely story! Congrats on your pico and lovely twilly!  I hope you visited their spas too!


Unfortunately, we didn’t bring our swim gear. The new spa centre looked really swanky in an old spa town. 
Baden Baden was meant to be a stopover in our itinerary but turned out to be a treasure. Could explore the old castle, including dungeons...


----------



## MAGJES

odette57 said:


> Soaking up the sunshine. My K28 finally seeing the light of the day.


So lovely!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Unfortunately, we didn’t bring our swim gear. The new spa centre looked really swanky in an old spa town.
> Baden Baden was meant to be a stopover in our itinerary but turned out to be a treasure. Could explore the old castle, including dungeons...


Oh, its the best kind of travel! unexpected beautiful surprise! So happy for you and your family! Now you have a reason to go back!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Leo the Lion

dragonette said:


> It’s a B30! x


It is so beautiful!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

etoile de mer said:


> Oh my gosh, your bag is gorgeous, but your barenia pup is so adorable!!  Labradoodle, poodle, goldendoodle?...so curious! Details, please, age, etc...


He's a 9 month red toy poodle!


----------



## dragonette

Leo the Lion said:


> It is so beautiful!!!



Thank you dear! x


----------



## FreddieMac

Leileka said:


> So gorgeous!



Thanks! Unless I’ve lost my marbles I think I’ve seen some similar upholstery in some of your recent action pics and keep wondering if our paths may cross!!!



lovethe1urwith said:


> *Definitely an action shot for me because my  is palpitating looking at your gorgeous HAC.*



You’re too kind! Thank you.


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh my favourite Pico!



Hehe...love this cute bag of mine too! [emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## Lilikay

FreddieMac said:


> Thanks! Unless I’ve lost my marbles I think I’ve seen some similar upholstery in some of your recent action pics and keep wondering if our paths may cross!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re too kind! Thank you.


Indeed! I was going to say the same! Maybe we can recognize each other by the bags we carry around.


----------



## U2yui

LovingTheOrange said:


> A day in the park with my Barenia-colored puppy and barenia roulis
> 
> View attachment 4195813


Gorgeous babes ❤️❤️


----------



## meowlett

Cookie of the day


----------



## FreddieMac

Leileka said:


> Indeed! I was going to say the same! Maybe we can recognize each other by the bags we carry around.



Ha! I shall send a little morse code message every day to let you know what to look out for!!!

Look out for a Sac a Depèches Light in noir tomorrow 

Meanwhile, to stay totally on topic, here is my Evy Sellier Hunter chilling on the London buses tonight.


----------



## TeeCee77

Pico at work. I just love how easy this bag is to use. It is my new go to when I don’t have time for getting the twillies on my other bags!


----------



## Austintx

BagsNBaguettes said:


> My apologies for sidetracking the thread, but what brand are you two ladies' outfits? They're lovely!



Thanks so much!  The dress is Maeve (from Anthropologie)


----------



## DR2014

FreddieMac said:


> Ha! I shall send a little morse code message every day to let you know what to look out for!!!
> 
> Look out for a Sac a Depèches Light in noir tomorrow
> 
> Meanwhile, to stay totally on topic, here is my Evy Sellier Hunter chilling on the London buses tonight.


Twins with you on the Evy sellier!!  mine is 29cm, is yours?


----------



## Hillychristie

TeeCee77 said:


> Pico at work. I just love how easy this bag is to use. It is my new go to when I don’t have time for getting the twillies on my other bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196762


We’re bag twins !


----------



## elly_fong

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4196573
> 
> Cookie of the day


Always love to see your shot - cookies and beautiful bags!


----------



## TeeCee77

Hillychristie said:


> We’re bag twins !



Awesome!! Such a fun bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4196573
> 
> Cookie of the day



Love your cookie shots with lovely bags! [emoji173]️ 

I have same twilly for my Kelly. Haven’t had a chance to put it on her till I resolve the handle’s resin. [emoji20]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

LovingTheOrange said:


> A day in the park with my Barenia-colored puppy and barenia roulis
> 
> View attachment 4195813



Your dog is just too adorable. You always have such lovely photos. [emoji177]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4196573
> 
> Cookie of the day


Gorgeous K and lovvvvve the tressage strap! Love cookie too, but....where's the coffee?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Pico at work. I just love how easy this bag is to use. It is my new go to when I don’t have time for getting the twillies on my other bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196762


Cute Pico chillin' in your office! There such cute bags don't you think? even the name is so cute!


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous K and lovvvvve the tressage strap! Love cookie too, but....where's the coffee?


The coffee cup is outside of the picture as a friend of mine is complaining about the cup blocking the view of the bag.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> The cookie is outside of the picture as a friend of mine is complaining about the cup blocking the view of the bag.


Ahahaha  True, your gorgeous bags are the star of the pics!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Love your cookie shots with lovely bags! [emoji173]️
> 
> I have same twilly for my Kelly. Haven’t had a chance to put it on her till I resolve the handle’s resin. [emoji20]


What happened to the resin??


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> What happened to the resin??


Was wondering about the same thing.


----------



## renet

meowlett said:


> Was wondering about the same thing.





TresBeauHermes said:


> What happened to the resin??



I’m staying in a humid country.  Due to this and I left a twilly on the handle for 1 year without letting the handle “breathe”, the resin became sticky. I realised this only when I purchased the new twilly from my SA and when she was going to change it, that was in Feb this year. 

She used soft cloth to wipe the stickiness. I too follow how she guided me. Till I feel no more stickiness, then I will put on a twilly.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> I’m staying in a humid country.  Due to this and I left a twilly on the handle for 1 year without letting the handle “breathe”, the resin became sticky. I realised this only when I purchased the new twilly from my SA and when she was going to change it, that was in Feb this year.
> 
> She used soft cloth to wipe the stickiness. I too follow how she guided me. Till I feel no more stickiness, then I will put on a twilly.


Oh no~~That's heartbreaking!  I hope the issue gets solved soon!
just FYI, instead of twillys, I use handkerchief to hold my bag, or wrap it around the handles when I hang my bag on my arm.  Maybe you can do that alternately  with twillies especially if you are in a humid climate?


----------



## meowlett

renet said:


> I’m staying in a humid country.  Due to this and I left a twilly on the handle for 1 year without letting the handle “breathe”, the resin became sticky. I realised this only when I purchased the new twilly from my SA and when she was going to change it, that was in Feb this year.
> 
> She used soft cloth to wipe the stickiness. I too follow how she guided me. Till I feel no more stickiness, then I will put on a twilly.


Hmmm.  Did you see the dry cabinets that @dragonette has?  I think it is a must have in humid weather.  I am keeping a close eye on all of my exotics and so far, there is no need for it in my current environment.  My house does have central climate control with humidity control.  DH got that installed for the pups.


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh no~~That's heartbreaking!  I hope the issue gets solved soon!
> just FYI, instead of twillys, I use handkerchief to hold my bag, or wrap it around the handles when I hang my bag on my arm.  Maybe you can do that alternately  with twillies especially if you are in a humid climate?



Thank you for your suggestion, dear TBH! I was kind of sad when my SA told me about the handle but she assured its going to be fine. In the worst case, she would send my bag to Paris for repair but I would need to part with her for approximately 6 months. As of now, I feel the handle resin did not crack or anything like that and the stickiness is getting better. [emoji6]


----------



## renet

meowlett said:


> Hmmm.  Did you see the dry cabinets that @dragonette has?  I think it is a must have in humid weather.  I am keeping a close eye on all of my exotics and so far, there is no need for it in my current environment.  My house does have central climate control with humidity control.  DH got that installed for the pups.



Oh I might have miss @dragonette post on the dry cabinets.

Your central climate control may have some help for your exotic bag too. 

For now, I will remove all twillys from bags.  Daily use bags - I will remove once every month just to let them breath.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you for your suggestion, dear TBH! I was kind of sad when my SA told me about the handle but she assured its going to be fine. In the worst case, she would send my bag to Paris for repair but I would need to part with her for approximately 6 months. As of now, I feel the handle resin did not crack or anything like that and the stickiness is getting better. [emoji6]


So glad to hear it's getting better on its own (6 mos is too long!) And it sound like it was because of leaving the twilly on for too long, so I'm sure your bags will be okay. If not (as Meowlett mentioned) Dagonette's dry cabinets or handkerchief (I use pretty lacy ones!)  are an alternative if you are worried in the future


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Oh I might have miss @dragonette post on the dry cabinets.
> 
> Your central climate control may have some help for your exotic bag too.
> 
> For now, I will remove all twillys from bags.  Daily use bags - I will remove once every month just to let them breath.


 Dragonette's dry cabinet thread is here (she mentions where she got it in subsequent post):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-your-hermes-bags.90154/page-13


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> So glad to hear it's getting better on its own (6 mos is too long!) And it sound like it was because of leaving the twilly on for too long, so I'm sure your bags will be okay. If not (as Meowlett mentioned) Dagonette's dry cabinets or handkerchief (I use pretty lacy ones!)  are an alternative if you are worried in the future



Yeah! [emoji2] Thank you again. [emoji253]
I do carry Kelly without twilly over a long sleeve dress for work. Without twilly, Kelly Sellier is as gorgeous on its own. [emoji173]️


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Dragonette's dry cabinet thread is here (she mentions where she got it in subsequent post):
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-your-hermes-bags.90154/page-13



Oh so lovely of you to help me search, dear! [emoji173]️ 
Feels so good to be able to share some of my happiness or sadness when comes to H with you all in this forum. Haha...when my SA highlighted the problem of the handle, my husband was with me but he could not be bothered. [emoji28]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Oh so lovely of you to help me search, dear! [emoji173]️
> Feels so good to be able to share some of my happiness or sadness when comes to H with you all in this forum. Haha...when my SA highlighted the problem of the handle, my husband was with me but he could not be bothered. [emoji28]


H lovers unite! I totally understand! My fiancé is the same way!  I have to talk to him in parables "What if you got a small dent on your Tesla?" thats the only way he kinda gets what I'm going through!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> H lovers unite! I totally understand! My fiancé is the same way!  I have to talk to him in parables "What if you got a small dent on your Tesla?" thats the only way he kinda gets what I'm going through!



Good one! [emoji38]


----------



## Hillychristie

renet said:


> Oh so lovely of you to help me search, dear! [emoji173]️
> Feels so good to be able to share some of my happiness or sadness when comes to H with you all in this forum. Haha...when my SA highlighted the problem of the handle, my husband was with me but he could not be bothered. [emoji28]


I’m with you on this... that’s why I like to read this forum because you wouldn’t think that I’ve come from another planet when I have all the H concerns and anxieties!


----------



## renet

Hillychristie said:


> I’m with you on this... that’s why I like to read this forum because you wouldn’t think that I’ve come from another planet when I have all the H concerns and anxieties!


Yeah! [emoji253] We are not alone.


----------



## TeeCee77

TresBeauHermes said:


> Cute Pico chillin' in your office! There such cute bags don't you think? even the name is so cute!



Thank you! Yes! I overlooked the design before for whatever reason, but am glad I gave it a chance. Just love it!


----------



## renet

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! Yes! I overlooked the design before for whatever reason, but am glad I gave it a chance. Just love it!



Pico 18 is the one attracted me to H store in BKK Airport. My first encounter with H. Glad for you that you got one now. [emoji2]


----------



## pinkiestarlet

At work today, Rose Azalea [emoji177] Canvas GP30


----------



## kadmia

Newbie here, first day taking out my (second!) Hermes. (First bag went straight to the spa, so still waiting on her!) Brought this lovely peau porc Dalvy to work today, and I'm so hooked! Shown with my first maxi Twilly. Hermes is a slippery slippery slope, holy moly...


----------



## dooneybaby

I took my pre-loved Kelly out for the first time today. I wore a skirt that I designed and crocheted.


----------



## acrowcounted

dooneybaby said:


> I took my pre-loved Kelly out for the first time today. I wore a skirt that I designed and crocheted.
> View attachment 4197400


Your skirt is lovely. Must have taken you forever to crochet! You look fab!


----------



## MarvelGirl

dooneybaby said:


> I took my pre-loved Kelly out for the first time today. I wore a skirt that I designed and crocheted.
> View attachment 4197400



I agree with acrowcounted, you look lovely! Love the kelly and the skirt is beautiful and so special.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

kadmia said:


> Newbie here, first day taking out my (second!) Hermes. (First bag went straight to the spa, so still waiting on her!) Brought this lovely peau porc Dalvy to work today, and I'm so hooked! Shown with my first maxi Twilly. Hermes is a slippery slippery slope, holy moly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197341


Wow, so pretty~~! The cut Maxi twilly goes so well with your Dalvy!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> I took my pre-loved Kelly out for the first time today. I wore a skirt that I designed and crocheted.
> View attachment 4197400


Lovely outfit with pretty K!  You made your skirt? wow! It looks absolutely fab on  you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

pinkiestarlet said:


> At work today, Rose Azalea [emoji177] Canvas GP30
> 
> View attachment 4197230


Nice colors! Goes so well with your rodeo!


----------



## surfchick

dooneybaby said:


> I took my pre-loved Kelly out for the first time today. I wore a skirt that I designed and crocheted.
> View attachment 4197400


Great design!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

dooneybaby said:


> I took my pre-loved Kelly out for the first time today. I wore a skirt that I designed and crocheted.
> View attachment 4197400



Fabulous!


----------



## dooneybaby

acrowcounted said:


> Your skirt is lovely. Must have taken you forever to crochet! You look fab!


Thanks so much! It doesn't take that long to crochet a skirt. I work over night, so I needed a way to relax and fall asleep in the afternoon, so I started crocheting. I probably crochet for about an hour a day. So it takes about 1 1/2 weeks to complete each skirt.


----------



## Lilikay

FreddieMac said:


> Ha! I shall send a little morse code message every day to let you know what to look out for!!!
> 
> Look out for a Sac a Depèches Light in noir tomorrow
> 
> Meanwhile, to stay totally on topic, here is my Evy Sellier Hunter chilling on the London buses tonight.


It’s a shame I’m not going to London this week! I will send you little morse code next time I’m riding


----------



## Meowwu

At work.


----------



## Hillychristie

Can’t wait for the weekend to start...


----------



## Ladybaga

dooneybaby said:


> I took my pre-loved Kelly out for the first time today. I wore a skirt that I designed and crocheted.
> View attachment 4197400


You look great with your kelly!  Love your skirt, too!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Night out with my B30


----------



## Purrsey

Nom-nom with GP30


----------



## dooneybaby

TresBeauHermes said:


> Lovely outfit with pretty K!  You made your skirt? wow! It looks absolutely fab on  you!


Thanks so much! I'm in a crocheting phase right now. LOL!


----------



## diane278

Today, all roads lead to the oral surgeon...where I will learn my fate. Lucky me. 
I’m taking my cowhide BdC to comfort me....


----------



## DYH

From last week..just realize c18 looks so big in pix..


----------



## marzipanchen

DYH said:


> From last week..just realize c18 looks so big in pix..
> 
> View attachment 4198926


love, love, love this look! so cool and effortless.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Taking my new Lindy out for dinner


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Meowwu




----------



## thyme

Meowwu said:


> View attachment 4199553



gorgeous Gabrielle..


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Meowwu said:


> View attachment 4199553



* LOVE THIS~!*


----------



## Meowwu

chincac said:


> gorgeous Gabrielle..


Thank you! I am so surprised you can recognize it’s a Gabrielle! Lol (it is very obvious that it’s not H but to pin point Gabrielle..!)


----------



## Meowwu

lovethe1urwith said:


> * LOVE THIS~!*


Thank you!


----------



## thyme

Meowwu said:


> Thank you! I am so surprised you can recognize it’s a Gabrielle! Lol (it is very obvious that it’s not H but to pin point Gabrielle..!)



i own a Gabrielle too


----------



## Meowwu

chincac said:


> i own a Gabrielle too


Ah! Hee! Do show!!! 

I saw new colours in selfridge last week and they are gorgeous greens! Reminds me so much of H. If only they weren’t all Epsom like leather.


----------



## thyme

Meowwu said:


> Ah! Hee! Do show!!!
> 
> I saw new colours in selfridge last week and they are gorgeous greens! Reminds me so much of H. If only they weren’t all Epsom like leather.



here you go. my Gabrielle is in parme boxcalf.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-moynat-thread.719421/page-93#post-31553406


----------



## thyme

mini Barenia C on the train and in the office.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone looks so lovely! 
Here are a few pictures from our recent trip to Europe [emoji813]️
Blue Atoll B30


My new Parisian souvenir B25 Etain, Concours d'Etriers shawl and Rose Gold Orans


Blue Atoll B30, Sea Surf and Fun scarf as a top and Rose Gold Orans


----------



## Austintx

DYH said:


> From last week..just realize c18 looks so big in pix..
> 
> View attachment 4198926



Totally agree - looks so much bigger in pics!  Here’s my C18 practically covering
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my pregnant belly


----------



## Luv n bags

Austintx said:


> Totally agree - looks so much bigger in pics!  Here’s my C18 practically covering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pregnant belly



Wow! Love the color! Can you tell me if that is rose extreme?


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> mini Barenia C on the train and in the office.
> 
> View attachment 4199599
> View attachment 4199612



That color never fails to excite me.  Soooo beautiful.


----------



## Austintx

Miso Fine said:


> Wow! Love the color! Can you tell me if that is rose extreme?



Yes, it’s rose extreme!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> From last week..just realize c18 looks so big in pix..
> 
> View attachment 4198926


Still looks fab on you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tv_vt1809 said:


> Taking my new Lindy out for dinner


Super pretty color! Love your shoes and your sweater too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Meowwu said:


> View attachment 4199553


Gorgeous bag with scarf! Is that blue/grey kitty charm H? I'm also spying on the bag on the floor in the background....


----------



## Luv n bags

I haven’t used this bag in five months.  Time for it to get some air!


----------



## Meowwu

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous bag with scarf! Is that blue/grey kitty charm H? I'm also spying on the bag on the floor in the background....



The full body kitty charm is H. The cat face charm isn’t. It’s custom made kitty charm (based roughly on my cat). 

The grey bag in the background is the office’s run to the registry bag from Cambridge Satchel. Lol

Sharp eyes!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My Cinhetic fits with the pink theme


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Meowwu said:


> The full body kitty charm is H. The cat face charm isn’t. It’s custom made kitty charm (based roughly on my cat).
> 
> The grey bag in the background is the office’s run to the registry bag from Cambridge Satchel. Lol
> 
> Sharp eyes!


Very nice bag (both of them!) I'm obsessing with your kitty face charm now....pic please??


----------



## Meowwu

TresBeauHermes said:


> Very nice bag (both of them!) I'm obsessing with your kitty face charm now....pic please??



Here it is. My sister also has one of her cat. Lol


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Meowwu said:


> Here it is. My sister also has one of her cat. Lol
> View attachment 4200040
> 
> View attachment 4200039


Ohhhh thank you! They are soooo cute! Grey cat with green eyes! Love it! I love your sister's cat with 2 different eye colors! Your bedsheet (?) looks like drawing by Tove Jansson! So cute! Thank you for the pics!


----------



## Meowwu

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhh thank you! They are soooo cute! Grey cat with green eyes! Love it! I love your sister's cat with 2 different eye colors! Your bedsheet (?) looks like drawing by Tove Jansson! So cute! Thank you for the pics!


Thank you!  

Hee. The white cat is also based on my mom’s late cat who had different eye colour.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> That color never fails to excite me.  Soooo beautiful.



thank you


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> mini Barenia C on the train and in the office.
> 
> View attachment 4199599
> View attachment 4199612


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


>



thank you


----------



## allywchu1

Trim on the road


----------



## Julide

Meowwu said:


> View attachment 4199553


So beautiful!


----------



## Julide

allywchu1 said:


> Trim on the road


Cool combo!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

Taking my little guy to his favorite bookstore


----------



## NateSelwyn25

allywchu1 said:


> Trim on the road



I don't recognize the bag but I rather like it.


----------



## Sarah Ali

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4200469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my little guy to his favorite bookstore



Hi....can I know what size is your bag if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## ms_sivalley

Sarah Ali said:


> Hi....can I know what size is your bag if you don’t mind me asking?


Perhaps this shot can show the proportion better.  It is a K25 and I am shy of 5’ 6”.  HTH


----------



## allywchu1

too relaxed during vacation; pls allow me to share another action photo


----------



## renet

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4200878
> 
> Perhaps this shot can show the proportion better.  It is a K25 and I am shy of 5’ 6”.  HTH



The size looks perfect for your height. [emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

LovingTheOrange said:


> My Cinhetic fits with the pink theme
> 
> View attachment 4200018


This bag looks beautiful!


----------



## thyme

allywchu1 said:


> too relaxed during vacation; pls allow me to share another action photo



wow is that a Panama Trim?


----------



## allywchu1

chincac said:


> wow is that a Panama Trim?



Yes, it is; a bag that always reminded me of vacations


----------



## thyme

allywchu1 said:


> Yes, it is; a bag that always reminded me of vacations



thank you for the reply! only my second time seeing a panama H bag..


----------



## allanrvj

allywchu1 said:


> Trim on the road


I love the matching greens


----------



## MAGJES

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4200878
> 
> Perhaps this shot can show the proportion better.  It is a K25 and I am shy of 5’ 6”.  HTH


It’s beautiful!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Have a great Sunday everyone! 
Out with B30

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## momasaurus

allywchu1 said:


> Trim on the road



Love trims! Love mosaics too! Great photo.


----------



## momasaurus

allywchu1 said:


> too relaxed during vacation; pls allow me to share another action photo



Ooooh! I did not realize it’s green! Great and unusual combination. I love it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

My dinner companions


----------



## Julide

allywchu1 said:


> too relaxed during vacation; pls allow me to share another action photo


Your bag is fantastic!! Perfect for vacationing!


----------



## Julide

BBC said:


> My dinner companions
> 
> View attachment 4201099


Beautiful combo BBC!


----------



## Toronto Carre

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4201065
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!
> Out with B30
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


Loving your whole outfit.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Julide said:


> Beautiful combo BBC!



Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## ms_sivalley

MAGJES said:


> It’s beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## surfchick

BBC said:


> My dinner companions
> 
> View attachment 4201099


Beautiful dinner companions!


----------



## ms_sivalley

renet said:


> The size looks perfect for your height. [emoji4]


Thanks!    I am very happy that my SA offered me the K25.


----------



## etoile de mer

dragonette said:


> Thank you dear edm! It’s so much fun! I need to stop with the bubble tea drinks though! [emoji23] Been having one too many!



So glad it's fun! 



LovingTheOrange said:


> He's a 9 month red toy poodle!



He's darling!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> mini Barenia C on the train and in the office.
> 
> View attachment 4199599
> View attachment 4199612


Goodnesssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fabulousssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BBC said:


> My dinner companions
> 
> View attachment 4201099


Beautiful B with gorgeous scarf! I think she said she wants a glass of champagne first


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4200878
> 
> Perhaps this shot can show the proportion better.  It is a K25 and I am shy of 5’ 6”.  HTH


Beautiful K! Perfect size for you!


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> Goodnesssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fabulousssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thank you *Israeli_Flava*


----------



## FreddieMac

Completing my triptych of public transport action shots this week with B40 bleu encre Togo!


----------



## tadhana

Coffee date with the in-laws


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful K! Perfect size for you!


Thanks


----------



## ms_sivalley

With the amount of distressing, DH thinks I am paying full price for only half a pair of jeans LOL


----------



## U2yui

FSH is in the background, we strolled in the area in the evening ❤️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

U2yui said:


> FSH is in the background, we strolled in the area in the evening ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201687


Great pic! Love your Bolide!


----------



## Hillychristie

U2yui said:


> FSH is in the background, we strolled in the area in the evening ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201687


Looking at your picture makes me miss Paris already...


----------



## TeeCee77

shellan310 said:


> Coffee date with the in-laws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201542



I spy a blind stamp! Beautiful! Is it barenia or BF?


----------



## DYH

chincac said:


> mini Barenia C on the train and in the office.
> 
> View attachment 4199599
> View attachment 4199612


My dream bag!!!!


----------



## thyme

DYH said:


> My dream bag!!!!



thank you! i hope you find yours soon


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfchick said:


> Beautiful dinner companions!



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful B with gorgeous scarf! I think she said she wants a glass of champagne first



Thank you! And I do believe you are right!! [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4201686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the amount of distressing, DH thinks I am paying full price for only half a pair of jeans LOL



Lol! You look fabulous, though!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4201686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the amount of distressing, DH thinks I am paying full price for only half a pair of jeans LOL


Cute outfit! love your sneakers!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Frida Kahlo made with jelly beans and candies


----------



## Lilikay

Hillychristie said:


> Looking at your picture makes me miss Paris already...


Same here! I’m kinda home sick.


----------



## Lilikay

FreddieMac said:


> Completing my triptych of public transport action shots this week with B40 bleu encre Togo!


Omg! Glad I didn’t see this, I would have done a scandal!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Looking at your picture makes me miss Paris already...





Leileka said:


> Same here! I’m kinda home sick.


I went straight to Google maps and "strolled" down St Honore (dropped by Laduree)


----------



## SupaUltra_J

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4201686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the amount of distressing, DH thinks I am paying full price for only half a pair of jeans LOL



Love everything in this pic, so refreshing. Gorgeous K


----------



## Lilikay

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went straight to Google maps and "strolled" down St Honore (dropped by Laduree)


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Taking Miss B to work and she is not all stuffed!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SupaUltra_J said:


> Taking Miss B to work and she is not all stuffed!
> 
> View attachment 4201720


Such lovely bolide! She can have a nap whilst you work today!


----------



## ms_sivalley

SupaUltra_J said:


> Love everything in this pic, so refreshing. Gorgeous K


Thanks!


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Cute outfit! love your sneakers!


Thanks! Sneakers trend = Happy feet


----------



## ms_sivalley

BBC said:


> Lol! You look fabulous, though!


Thanks!  You are so sweet


----------



## tadhana

TeeCee77 said:


> I spy a blind stamp! Beautiful! Is it barenia or BF?



Good eye! B35 BF


----------



## TeeCee77

shellan310 said:


> Good eye! B35 BF



LOVE!!! I totally forgot that I saw you over in the BF thread. Your twillies and charm look amazing!


----------



## cafecreme15

GP and new Prada card case all ready for our first day of work tomorrow!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Lil pops of H orange at DH’s new office space


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Frida Kahlo made with jelly beans and candies
> View attachment 4201711


Think we have the same rodeo and B30...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Think we have the same rodeo and B30...


Oooh so close! mine is B25.... but twins on rodeo!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh so close! mine is B25.... but twins on rodeo!


Somehow the minis all look bigger on pictures, like the C18!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

Hillychristie said:


> Think we have the same rodeo and B30...



Love your twillies!


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> GP and new Prada card case all ready for our first day of work tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201777



Looks great! Enjoy the new job, CC!


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> GP and new Prada card case all ready for our first day of work tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201777



A great way to start a job!


----------



## Sarah Ali

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4200878
> 
> Perhaps this shot can show the proportion better.  It is a K25 and I am shy of 5’ 6”.  HTH



The bag looks perfect on you. I’m only 5’. Thanks dear for taking the effort to take another mod shot. It’s really much appreciated [emoji1360][emoji2]


----------



## U2yui

TresBeauHermes said:


> Great pic! Love your Bolide!


Thank you sweetheart ❤️


----------



## U2yui

Hillychristie said:


> Looking at your picture makes me miss Paris already...


Thank you dear, miss Paris already too ❤️


----------



## U2yui

TresBeauHermes said:


> Frida Kahlo made with jelly beans and candies
> View attachment 4201711



Love this pic, twinning on the rodeo


----------



## chicinthecity777

Today, Ms Rouge Casaque B30 in action, brightening up a boring work outfit. A "clic clac a pois" shawl is hidden inside the bag too.


IG: @chicinthecity


----------



## Austintx

Surprised rose extreme matches more than I thought!  Having lots of fun using this C18


----------



## kat99

Mini bolide (please excuse the wrinkled tee)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today, Ms Rouge Casaque B30 in action, brightening up a boring work outfit. A "clic clac a pois" shawl is hidden inside the bag too.
> View attachment 4202274
> 
> IG: @chicinthecity


Looking elegant and fab! Love your B and your outfit! Your pearls are very "coco"!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Austintx said:


> Surprised rose extreme matches more than I thought!  Having lots of fun using this C18
> View attachment 4202278


Your C looks fab with your pretty dress!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

kat99 said:


> Mini bolide (please excuse the wrinkled tee)



Such a cute Bolide!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

U2yui said:


> Love this pic, twinning on the rodeo


yay! pony twins!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Somehow the minis all look bigger on pictures, like the C18!


It's like a Yorkie that thinks its a Rottweiller, or a kitty that thinks its a lion


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cavalla

In action with Lettre H


----------



## LovingTheOrange

kat99 said:


> Mini bolide (please excuse the wrinkled tee)


You are so chic! Definitely reminds me of Japanese style


----------



## LovingTheOrange

cavalla said:


> In action with Lettre H
> 
> View attachment 4202628


Love the strap with your bag!


----------



## Tinn3rz

cavalla said:


> In action with Lettre H
> 
> View attachment 4202628



Love your Kelly AND your cardigan [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Can I ask where you got your cardigan?


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Frida Kahlo made with jelly beans and candies
> View attachment 4201711



Dear TBH brought new baby B25 (if I’m not wrong) out in action! [emoji119] [emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Dear TBH brought new baby B25 (if I’m not wrong) out in action! [emoji119] [emoji173]️


Yesss!  You're so sweet you noticed~~! Its her debut~~! My very first H in action pic, with my baby B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cavalla said:


> In action with Lettre H
> 
> View attachment 4202628


Love your Lettre K! Gorgeous colors! And that's the sweater I wanted (they didn't have it in my store ) Looks great on you!


----------



## acrowcounted

cavalla said:


> In action with Lettre H
> 
> View attachment 4202628


I absolutely love this in this color combo. It looks fantastic on you. Congrats!


----------



## atelierforward

cafecreme15 said:


> GP and new Prada card case all ready for our first day of work tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201777


Stunning GP! Is that bordeaux? Good luck w/ the new job! H is a great way to kick off a new adventure


----------



## mswkk

working on a public holiday..... but glad to have my halloween themed Lindy with me to beat the blues...


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today, Ms Rouge Casaque B30 in action, brightening up a boring work outfit. A "clic clac a pois" shawl is hidden inside the bag too.
> View attachment 4202274
> 
> IG: @chicinthecity



Hardly a boring outfit!  Very chic!  Perfect for an important meeting.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> working on a public holiday..... but glad to have my halloween themed Lindy with me to beat the blues...
> View attachment 4202725
> View attachment 4202726


Such a cute Halloween theme Lindy~~! Your Lindy is making me want one.... May I ask what size is she? TIA~!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yesss!  You're so sweet you noticed~~! Its her debut~~! My very first H in action pic, with my baby B!



Yeah! Despite I’m busy with my coming business trip, I noticed and how not to notice such a gorgeous B!


----------



## mswkk

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a cute Halloween theme Lindy~~! Your Lindy is making me want one.... May I ask what size is she? TIA~!



she is a 26, quite the perfect size for me on a no meetings weekday and for the weekend.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Yeah! Despite I’m busy with my coming business trip, I noticed and how not to notice such a gorgeous B!


Thank you Renet!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> she is a 26, quite the perfect size for me on a no meetings weekday and for the weekend.


thank you for letting me know!  I'm sure Lindy will be a very good company for you whilst you work today!


----------



## chicinthecity777

TresBeauHermes said:


> Looking elegant and fab! Love your B and your outfit! Your pearls are very "coco"!


Thank you TresBeauHermes! The pearls were the first strand of fresh water pearls I ever bought and still the most used! I have Chanel pearls too but the only time I wore it in the office, someone paid a compliment abput it and I didn't feel comfortable wearing it again. With my bags, I put it away when I arrive at the office so nobody really sees it much.


----------



## FreddieMac

cavalla said:


> In action with Lettre H
> 
> View attachment 4202628



What a beautiful and timeless combination, with the added edge of the strap. Congrats!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Hardly a boring outfit!  Very chic!  Perfect for an important meeting.


Thank you lulilu!


----------



## allanrvj

cavalla said:


> In action with Lettre H
> 
> View attachment 4202628


 you got it!!!! congrats!!!! so pretty!!!! (I can never have too many exclamation points when I'm this excited for someone lol)


----------



## kelly7

Hello Cavalla, I love your H Lettre she is awesome,
the color combination is perfect !!!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Not a bag but so thrill to get to use my scarf now fall is here [emoji8]


----------



## momasaurus

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today, Ms Rouge Casaque B30 in action, brightening up a boring work outfit. A "clic clac a pois" shawl is hidden inside the bag too.
> View attachment 4202274
> 
> IG: @chicinthecity



Great look!


----------



## cavalla

LovingTheOrange said:


> Love the strap with your bag!



Thank you, dear! I'm quite impressed with how this strap goes so well with quite a few of my bags!


----------



## azukitea

lettre scarf 90cm
petitH noir alligator pin
etoupe bolide 31


----------



## cavalla

Tinn3rz said:


> Love your Kelly AND your cardigan [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]! Can I ask where you got your cardigan?



It's also from H. I've posted some mod pics here. You see how futile the resistance was, I wasn't planning to get this cardigan, but... Well....


----------



## cavalla

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your Lettre K! Gorgeous colors! And that's the sweater I wanted (they didn't have it in my store ) Looks great on you!



Thank you, sweetie! I hope your store receives it soon!! This is really a great cardigan! 



acrowcounted said:


> I absolutely love this in this color combo. It looks fantastic on you. Congrats!



Thank you! I'm really grateful that my SA reserved it for me and insisted that I took a look at it. I'm in love with this bag!!!


----------



## cavalla

FreddieMac said:


> What a beautiful and timeless combination, with the added edge of the strap. Congrats!



Thank you so much for the sweet compliments.  I was happy that this strap goes well with this bag and seems to have a funky way to match with the end of the twilly. I'm not a fan of the width of the original strap so this is a relief that I have something in my current collection to pair with it. 



allanrvj said:


> you got it!!!! congrats!!!! so pretty!!!! (I can never have too many exclamation points when I'm this excited for someone lol)



Thank you dear allanrvj!!! You're soooo nice to share my excitement!!! And my happiness of getting this bag is multiplying with your many many exclamation marks!!!! 



kelly7 said:


> Hello Cavalla, I love your H Lettre she is awesome,
> the color combination is perfect !!!



Thank you dear. This is truly an elegant combination. I thought it would be nice when I knew of the color description, but the real thing exceeds my imagination!


----------



## scarf1

azukitea said:


> lettre scarf 90cm
> petitH noir alligator pin
> etoupe bolide 31
> 
> View attachment 4203485


So elegant!


----------



## Tinn3rz

cavalla said:


> It's also from H. I've posted some mod pics here. You see how futile the resistance was, I wasn't planning to get this cardigan, but... Well....



If it looks half as amazing on me as it does on you, I wouldn’t have much resistance either! You wear it so well! Thanks for the info. Going to my home store on Monday so I’ll see if they have it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you TresBeauHermes! The pearls were the first strand of fresh water pearls I ever bought and still the most used! I have Chanel pearls too but the only time I wore it in the office, someone paid a compliment abput it and I didn't feel comfortable wearing it again. With my bags, I put it away when I arrive at the office so nobody really sees it much.


No wonder your pearls have such lovely sheen! Your pearls have that special lustre to it that can only be gained through use and love!  I know what you mean about Chanel compliment and office....


----------



## 1LV

Had no idea how much I would enjoy the TPM!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

1LV said:


> Had no idea how much I would enjoy the TPM!
> 
> View attachment 4203560


Twins! Its such a cute and useful bag...its like having an extra pocket!


----------



## azukitea

scarf1 said:


> So elegant!


thanks!!


----------



## Springshine

At Hermes event last week, first time using my b25 in chocolate


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Springshine said:


> At Hermes event last week, first time using my b25 in chocolate


Love the color of your B25! BUT. your shoes! your shoes OMG! Love it~~!


----------



## Livia1

1LV said:


> Had no idea how much I would enjoy the TPM!
> 
> View attachment 4203560



Great shot and great bag [emoji92]


----------



## Otis31

Heading out with my Kelly bag, Apple + Hermes watch, and the filet d’or ring!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Otis31 said:


> View attachment 4204521
> 
> Heading out with my Kelly bag, Apple + Hermes watch, and the filet d’or ring!


So well put together! beautiful K! Love the Fendi charm too! so cute!


----------



## Hillychristie

The noir Birkin looks different under yellow lighting... like ebene?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hillychristie said:


> The noir Birkin looks different under yellow lighting... like ebene?


Jacket twins!


----------



## peppers90

Self Portrait dress and Trench/Craie SO


----------



## SupaUltra_J

My business trip companion #GoldB30 and #LibrisStole. 
View attachment 4205340


----------



## ms_sivalley

Heading out to my happy place


----------



## diane278

Checking out some silk upholstery fabric earlier today. I was told that it was “sturdy” and “pet proof”.  But I’m wondering if it would stand up to MY use......I come with buttered popcorn.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

diane278 said:


> Checking out some silk upholstery earlier today. I was told that it was “sturdy” and “pet proof”.  But I’m wondering if it would stand up to MY use......I come with buttered popcorn.
> View attachment 4205419


Beautiful!!


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> Checking out some silk upholstery fabric earlier today. I was told that it was “sturdy” and “pet proof”.  But I’m wondering if it would stand up to MY use......I come with buttered popcorn.
> View attachment 4205419


I think the fabric shuddered when you said butter...

Your clutch is lovely


----------



## ms_sivalley

When in doubt, bring Lego lol


----------



## diane278

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4205497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When in doubt, bring Lego lol


Stanford Center, by any chance?


----------



## diane278

Julide said:


> I think the fabric shuddered when you said butter...
> 
> Your clutch is lovely


It’d Probably object to the salt, too. Thank you....I’m addicted to BdC


----------



## ms_sivalley

diane278 said:


> Stanford Center, by any chance?


Spot on!


----------



## sammix3

diane278 said:


> Stanford Center, by any chance?





ms_sivalley said:


> Spot on!



Stanford is my home store too!


----------



## Hillychristie

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Jacket twins!


Zara!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> The noir Birkin looks different under yellow lighting... like ebene?


Amazing how black can also look different! Such pretty outfit! love cole haan shoes!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Checking out some silk upholstery fabric earlier today. I was told that it was “sturdy” and “pet proof”.  But I’m wondering if it would stand up to MY use......I come with buttered popcorn.
> View attachment 4205419


Hmmmm, how about pop corn eating pet?


----------



## TeeCee77

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hmmmm, how about pop corn eating pet?



Love that color!


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> Checking out some silk upholstery fabric earlier today. I was told that it was “sturdy” and “pet proof”.  But I’m wondering if it would stand up to MY use......I come with buttered popcorn.
> View attachment 4205419



LOL!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Amazing how black can also look different! Such pretty outfit! love cole haan shoes!


Thanks for your compliment. First time matching a pastel with the black B. 

My shoes are from Coach. Pardon my ignorance but are Coach and Cole Hann from the same chain or company?


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hmmmm, how about pop corn eating pet?


I never thought of that.....but now that you’ve mentioned it, I grew up with Dalmatians and they ate anything that didn’t eat them first, so maybe that would work.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I never thought of that.....but now that you’ve mentioned it, I grew up with Dalmatians and they ate anything that didn’t eat them first, so maybe that would work.


 Oh that is just too funny!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Thanks for your compliment. First time matching a pastel with the black B.
> 
> My shoes are from Coach. Pardon my ignorance but are Coach and Cole Hann from the same chain or company?


No, No, my mistake; I meant coach, but wrote cole Haan. sorry!


----------



## Moirai

I’m not a bag charm person but how can I say no to these voodoo charms gifted from my DD and DS. One for good luck and the other for happy shopping - so H applicable!


----------



## iamyumi

My lady


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Enjoying Champagne, macarons, Ms.Tadelakdt and Dear Hubbie!


----------



## TeeCee77

Obligatory restroom shot with Ms malachite [emoji172]


----------



## TeeCee77

And compare shot for size with Ms. etoupe B30 from the other day [emoji173]️


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Obligatory restroom shot with Ms malachite [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206527


Lovely colour! Is this a 35? You must be really tall because mine looks gigantic on me no matter how I carry it [emoji28]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> And compare shot for size with Ms. etoupe B30 from the other day [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206532


One so sporty and relaxed, and the other VERY elegant! Your Bs look great on you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Enjoying Champagne, macarons, Ms.Tadelakdt and Dear Hubbie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206493


Nice pic! what color is your B, may I ask? Matches the matcha (or pistachio?) macaron!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TresBeauHermes said:


> Nice pic! what color is your B, may I ask? Matches the matcha (or pistachio?) macaron!


It’s etoupe!  It’s pretty shimmery but the sun is setting in this pic. The Etoupe is a chameleon


----------



## Luv n bags

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4206429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4206429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady


Wowwwww! Gorgeous B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4206605
> 
> It’s etoupe!  It’s pretty shimmery but the sun is setting in this pic. The Etoupe is a chameleon


Wow, really? thats amazing! Your B in second pic looks sooooo different! Still VERY beautiful B!


----------



## TeeCee77

TresBeauHermes said:


> One so sporty and relaxed, and the other VERY elegant! Your Bs look great on you!



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## iamyumi

Miso Fine said:


> Absolutely stunning!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowwwww! Gorgeous B!


Thank you x


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4206605
> 
> It’s etoupe!  It’s pretty shimmery but the sun is setting in this pic. The Etoupe is a chameleon


And what leather is this? Very yummy!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavalla said:


> In action with Lettre H
> 
> View attachment 4202628



LOVE!


----------



## Notorious Pink

azukitea said:


> lettre scarf 90cm
> petitH noir alligator pin
> etoupe bolide 31
> 
> View attachment 4203485



Fabulous and SO chic. [emoji1373]


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> Self Portrait dress and Trench/Craie SO
> 
> View attachment 4205311
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205312



Stunning, all of it (including YOU)!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Still enjoying my summery dresses while I can, with a new-to-me cutie. DH has gifted me with way too many green scarves, so of course I had to have *something* to go with them! 

[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## surfchick

BBC said:


> Still enjoying my summery dresses while I can, with a new-to-me cutie. DH has gifted me with way too many green scarves, so of course I had to have *something* to go with them!
> 
> [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 4207049


Very nice outfit! The green goes great with the outfit.


----------



## thyme

recent action shots..trying on furniture and rtw!


----------



## sammix3

chincac said:


> recent action shots..trying on furniture and rtw!
> 
> View attachment 4207117
> View attachment 4207118



I love furniture and home decor shopping!

What color is your Lindy?  She looks great with the purple twillys!


----------



## thyme

sammix3 said:


> I love furniture and home decor shopping!
> 
> What color is your Lindy?  She looks great with the purple twillys!



Thank you sammix3  lindy is gris asphalte..


----------



## sammix3

chincac said:


> Thank you sammix3  lindy is gris asphalte..



Omg [emoji7]  what leather is it?


----------



## thyme

sammix3 said:


> Omg [emoji7]  what leather is it?



Swift. This colour looks completely different under white lights, yellow  lights and outdoors. Looks very brown under yellow lights especially in H boutique! I always ask SA to model bag outside boutique particularly when it's a new colour I haven't seen in natural light.


----------



## sammix3

chincac said:


> Swift. This colour looks completely different under white lights, yellow  lights and outdoors. Looks very brown under yellow lights especially in H boutique! I always ask SA to model bag outside boutique particularly when it's a new colour I haven't seen in natural light.



Is this the one with blue indigo on the inside?  I saw it in Lindy 30 but I want the 26.


----------



## sammix3

Yesterday’s OOTD


----------



## thyme

sammix3 said:


> Is this the one with blue indigo on the inside?  I saw it in Lindy 30 but I want the 26.



Yes! I posted interior here. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/daily-hermes-items.991264/page-11


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> recent action shots..trying on furniture and rtw!
> 
> View attachment 4207117
> View attachment 4207118



Love those red sneakers!  Did you pick that lovely sofa in the background?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, really? thats amazing! Your B in second pic looks sooooo different! Still VERY beautiful B!


Thank you dear @TresBeauHermes! Here is a photo in the sunshine. I love the shimmer of Tadelakt. The twillies need to be straighten after a night on the town in the mountains


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

momasaurus said:


> And what leather is this? Very yummy!!!


Tadelakt! So many ppl are afraid of it, but it’s so lovely! Thank you momasaurus


----------



## sammix3

chincac said:


> Yes! I posted interior here.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/daily-hermes-items.991264/page-11



Would you mind sharing the price?  I heard the dual colored ones have a different price


----------



## FreddieMac

Making the most of the gorgeous autumn sunshine down at Wisley RHS garden with my B40 bleu encre as well as H shoes, sweater, scarf.


----------



## MsAli

dooneybaby said:


> I took my pre-loved Kelly out for the first time today. I wore a skirt that I designed and crocheted.
> View attachment 4197400


Wow!! Impressive (and your K looks great!)


----------



## MsAli

FreddieMac said:


> Ha! I shall send a little morse code message every day to let you know what to look out for!!!
> 
> Look out for a Sac a Depèches Light in noir tomorrow
> 
> Meanwhile, to stay totally on topic, here is my Evy Sellier Hunter chilling on the London buses tonight.


I keep telling my DH he needs one of those! (That and a beautiful B40 or HAC )


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> Pico at work. I just love how easy this bag is to use. It is my new go to when I don’t have time for getting the twillies on my other bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196762


I love these more and more with each photo I see!


----------



## Croisette7

FreddieMac said:


> Making the most of the gorgeous autumn sunshine down at Wisley RHS garden with my B40 bleu encre as well as H shoes, sweater, scarf.


Looking very smart, *FreddieMac! *Enjoy Wisley!


----------



## MsAli

FreddieMac said:


> Making the most of the gorgeous autumn sunshine down at Wisley RHS garden with my B40 bleu encre as well as H shoes, sweater, scarf.


I’m showing DH this photo! He’s been sharing my H love with scarves, belts, shoes and bracelets (which is great, bec we can share all but the shoes), but, he has no bag, YET! Your awesome photo will definitely inspire him


----------



## meowlett

Cookie of the day shots this week.


----------



## TeeCee77

Gettin the nails did. Love this bag


----------



## MsAli

meowlett said:


> Cookie of the day shots this week.
> View attachment 4207363
> View attachment 4207364
> View attachment 4207365
> View attachment 4207366
> View attachment 4207367


Looooove your cookie pix! (And your gorgeous bags!)


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> Gettin the nails did. Love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207398


You’re killin’ me TeeCee!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Love those red sneakers!  Did you pick that lovely sofa in the background?



thank you. these old red velvety sneakers have lasted well. and yes i bought the sofa and the armchair i was sitting on but in different colours and configuration 



sammix3 said:


> Would you mind sharing the price?  I heard the dual colored ones have a different price



it's £5130.


----------



## TeeCee77

MsAli said:


> You’re killin’ me TeeCee!



Hehe!!! Do it! You definitely need a Pico!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

FreddieMac said:


> Making the most of the gorgeous autumn sunshine down at Wisley RHS garden with my B40 bleu encre as well as H shoes, sweater, scarf.


Wow, you look so handsome! Love your outfit and B!


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> Hehe!!! Do it! You definitely need a Pico!


You’re such a bad influence!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Cookie of the day shots this week.
> View attachment 4207363
> View attachment 4207364
> View attachment 4207365
> View attachment 4207366
> View attachment 4207367


Love cookies! (and your bags!)


----------



## ms_sivalley

Feeling the Fall breeze


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4207440
> 
> Feeling the Fall breeze


Nice pic! Your sneakers looks super comfy! may I ask what color is your B? TIA!


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Nice pic! Your sneakers looks super comfy! may I ask what color is your B? TIA!


Thanks!  Those sneakers are surprisingly comfortable, good enough to chase after my toddler.  My B25 is in Etain.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> Thanks!  Those sneakers are surprisingly comfortable, good enough to chase after my toddler.  My B25 is in Etain.


You are chasing your little one in style!~~
My dream B!


----------



## TeeCee77

MsAli said:


> You’re such a bad influence!



Haha! I do have to say I really enjoy using it. It’s rainy today and I’m not brave enough to take my Bs out, so this is a great substitute. I have an Evelyne also, but like this casual chick vibe better. I actually find my Evelyne hard to wear, but can’t part with it because I’m obsessed with the color (vert vertigo) ‍♀️


----------



## Tinn3rz

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4207440
> 
> Feeling the Fall breeze



I really hope that when I’m chasing my toddler around in a couple of years I’ll look as chic as you!! [emoji7] love the entire outfit! And I’m really warming up to the Polos!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Tinn3rz said:


> I really hope that when I’m chasing my toddler around in a couple of years I’ll look as chic as you!! [emoji7] love the entire outfit! And I’m really warming up to the Polos!


Thank you for your sweet compliments!  You should try the Polo sneakers since high heels are kind of off limit with toddlers lol


----------



## weibandy

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4207440
> 
> Feeling the Fall breeze


Fantastica!


----------



## FreddieMac

MsAli said:


> I keep telling my DH he needs one of those! (That and a beautiful B40 or HAC )





MsAli said:


> I’m showing DH this photo! He’s been sharing my H love with scarves, belts, shoes and bracelets (which is great, bec we can share all but the shoes), but, he has no bag, YET! Your awesome photo will definitely inspire him



Hahaha, always happy to provide enabling services, after all, that's what we're all here to do!!! I'd kick off with the Evie Sellier as a good intro bag and then he'll be hooked and down the rabbit hole of B's and HAC's!


----------



## FreddieMac

Croisette7 said:


> Looking very smart, *FreddieMac! *Enjoy Wisley!



Thank you! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, you look so handsome! Love your outfit and B!



Oh STOP, you are too kind! But, please do carry on, flattery will surely get you everywhere


----------



## ms_sivalley

weibandy said:


> Fantastica!


Thank you


----------



## sammix3

chincac said:


> thank you. these old red velvety sneakers have lasted well. and yes i bought the sofa and the armchair i was sitting on but in different colours and configuration
> 
> 
> 
> it's £5130.



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

MsAli said:


> You’re such a bad influence!


MsAli, join the Pico club soon, I agree with TeeCee.
Here’s an old pic... don’t you think the Pico is so adorable?


----------



## MsAli

Hillychristie said:


> MsAli, join the Pico club soon, I agree with TeeCee.
> Here’s an old pic... don’t you think the Pico is so adorable?


YES! Toooo adorable! It’s now on the list!


----------



## aki_sato

The sun is out so is the Barenia on her maiden voyage 

My twilly tying skill definitely needs an improvement!!!


----------



## cocomlle

FreddieMac said:


> Making the most of the gorgeous autumn sunshine down at Wisley RHS garden with my B40 bleu encre as well as H shoes, sweater, scarf.



Stylin' n' profilin! And you are rockin' that gorgeous B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

aki_sato said:


> The sun is out so is the Barenia on her maiden voyage
> 
> My twilly tying skill definitely needs an improvement!!!


Beautiful B! twins on how we tie our twillys!


----------



## aki_sato

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful B! twins on how we tie our twillys!


Thank you!!!
Twins!!! 
Lol I actually learnt it quickly from YouTube!
Though yours is sooooo much better than mine!


----------



## FreddieMac

cocomlle said:


> Stylin' n' profilin! And you are rockin' that gorgeous B!


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Making the most of the gorgeous autumn sunshine down at Wisley RHS garden with my B40 bleu encre as well as H shoes, sweater, scarf.


Well, hello there, handsome!


----------



## FreddieMac

allanrvj said:


> Well, hello there, handsome!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> The sun is out so is the Barenia on her maiden voyage
> 
> My twilly tying skill definitely needs an improvement!!!


Perfection, my friend.


----------



## Livia1

Enjoying a lazy Sunday afternoon with miss Kelly


----------



## allanrvj

Livia1 said:


> Enjoying a lazy Sunday afternoon with miss Kelly
> 
> View attachment 4208283


ser lækkert ud!  and your Kelly matches the deliciousness


----------



## surfchick

aki_sato said:


> The sun is out so is the Barenia on her maiden voyage
> 
> My twilly tying skill definitely needs an improvement!!!


So cute!


----------



## Livia1

allanrvj said:


> ser lækkert ud!  and your Kelly matches the deliciousness



Thank you 
It was indeed, lækkert!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Etoupe B30 is my bag of choice for my NYC & LA trip


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rouge H

Deep Burgundy and golds today for leaf peeping.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Chilling on Sunday


----------



## tarheelap

Trying to stretch summer just a little bit longer on this warm sunny day with my Swift Jige Bleu Saint Cyr.


----------



## Lilikay

FreddieMac said:


> Making the most of the gorgeous autumn sunshine down at Wisley RHS garden with my B40 bleu encre as well as H shoes, sweater, scarf.


Oh my gosh! Look at you! You look like a celeb! And what a stunning bag!!!


----------



## yoyo89

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4208615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling on Sunday




Love your outfit so much! Could you please let me know the designers? TIA


----------



## Lilikay

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today, Ms Rouge Casaque B30 in action, brightening up a boring work outfit. A "clic clac a pois" shawl is hidden inside the bag too.
> View attachment 4202274
> 
> IG: @chicinthecity


You look amazing!


----------



## ms_sivalley

yoyo89 said:


> Love your outfit so much! Could you please let me know the designers? TIA


Top is from J Crew and skirt from Uniqlo.  Both toddler proof.  Just need to make sure he does not step on my shoes lol


----------



## diane278

I saw a couple of throw pillows in a store that looked like they’d go with my clutch. As crazy as I am about my clutches, I’m pretty sure it would be a bit ‘off the rails’ to leave a bag sitting out on my living room sofa next to a color coordinated pillow. Not to mention uncomfortable. It occurred to me that I could take up residence in the store display.....except there were two women already hanging out there visiting.  (Their bags didn’t match anything in the display.) And yes, they looked baffled when I put my bag down to take a photo.....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I saw a couple of throw pillows in a store that looked like they’d go with my clutch. As crazy as I am about my clutches, I’m pretty sure it would be a bit ‘off the rails’ to leave a bag sitting out on my living room sofa next to a color coordinated pillow. Not to mention uncomfortable. It occurred to me that I could take up residence in the store display.....except there were two women already hanging out there visiting.  (Their bags didn’t match anything in the display.) And yes, they looked baffled when I put my bag down to take a photo.....
> View attachment 4208733


Makes perfect sense to me and your bag looks wonderful with those pillows (and on its own as well!).


----------



## Austintx

Orange Evelyne perfect for pumpkin picking


----------



## Austintx

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4208615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling on Sunday



So elegant!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Austintx said:


> Orange Evelyne perfect for pumpkin picking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208851


Such a happy color!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Austintx said:


> So elegant!


Thank you.  You are so sweet!


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> My dinner companions
> 
> View attachment 4201099


This is such a lovely picture, BBC! Your moussie has me swooning!!!


----------



## Monique1004

My lindy was well traveled this summer. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
At the Lotte Tower




	

		
			
		

		
	
At a palace in Korea


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monique1004

At a cool Cafe in Itaewon, Korea. I was so sad that I still didn't have time to visit the Hermès Cafe in Seoul. Maybe next time...


----------



## Monique1004

Science center with kids. I only took 3 hermes & 3 chanels on my trip. It also mostly rained so I didn't have much chance to carry my H bags.


----------



## weibandy

Its gor


Monique1004 said:


> My lindy was well traveled this summer.
> 
> View attachment 4208883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Lotte Tower
> 
> View attachment 4208884
> View attachment 4208885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a palace in Korea


it’s gorgeous - you are too!  What color is the bag?


----------



## Monique1004

weibandy said:


> Its gor
> 
> it’s gorgeous - you are too!  What color is the bag?



It's Bleu Agate


----------



## mcpro

Road trip


----------



## cafecreme15

Tpm chaine d’ancre studs and GP36 Bordeaux at work today


----------



## littleblackbag

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4208615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling on Sunday


So so elegant! I love your look, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ms_sivalley

littleblackbag said:


> So so elegant! I love your look, thanks for sharing.


Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## Tinn3rz

On the way back from visiting with my SA. [emoji5]


----------



## ms_sivalley

Tinn3rz said:


> On the way back from visiting with my SA. [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4209509


Have fun and please show us the goodies from your trip!


----------



## Tinn3rz

ms_sivalley said:


> Have fun and please show us the goodies from your trip!



I didn’t get anything - their system was down and were cash only. But I have several things on hold [emoji12]


----------



## scarf1

Tinn3rz said:


> On the way back from visiting with my SA. [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4209509


I think I saw you! We crossed paths near the Macy’s. I noticed your scarf and bag, LOL!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4208615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling on Sunday


Gorgeous! Is that a 25? Looks like Santana Row?


----------



## cafecreme15

Tinn3rz said:


> On the way back from visiting with my SA. [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4209509



Love this bag! Is this the Victoria or the Plume? I always get them confused


----------



## ms_sivalley

Leo the Lion said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a 25? Looks like Santana Row?


Good eye on both guesses!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

Tinn3rz said:


> I didn’t get anything - their system was down and were cash only. But I have several things on hold [emoji12]


On the bright side, you get to visit the store again lol


----------



## odette57

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4208615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chilling on Sunday


Love the whole outfit!


----------



## ms_sivalley

odette57 said:


> Love the whole outfit!


Thanks!


----------



## Tinn3rz

scarf1 said:


> I think I saw you! We crossed paths near the Macy’s. I noticed your scarf and bag, LOL!



If it was an extremely pregnant lady in a trench coat and chucks, that was me! Too funny!



cafecreme15 said:


> Love this bag! Is this the Victoria or the Plume? I always get them confused



It’s the Plume! [emoji5]



ms_sivalley said:


> On the bright side, you get to visit the store again lol



Lol this time with DH so I’m sure I’ll hear it about what I have them holding for me. [emoji12]


----------



## scarf1

Tinn3rz said:


> If it was an extremely pregnant lady in a trench coat and chucks, that was me! Too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the Plume! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> Lol this time with DH so I’m sure I’ll hear it about what I have them holding for me. [emoji12]


Haha, I was so busy looking at the scarf and bag, I didn’t really notice you were pregnant!


----------



## westcoastgal

Monique1004 said:


> At a cool Cafe in Itaewon, Korea. I was so sad that I still didn't have time to visit the Hermès Cafe in Seoul. Maybe next time...
> View attachment 4208886


I love your bag and your rodeo!


----------



## TeeCee77

BF B35 in action. Surprisingly easy to dress up. My most versatile bag by far. [emoji173]️


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Perfection, my friend.


Thank you dear T!


----------



## aki_sato

surfchick said:


> So cute!


Thank you J!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> BF B35 in action. Surprisingly easy to dress up. My most versatile bag by far. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4209731


Your B looks so nice with navy dress!


----------



## TeeCee77

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your B looks so nice with navy dress!



Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

Monique1004 said:


> At a cool Cafe in Itaewon, Korea. I was so sad that I still didn't have time to visit the Hermès Cafe in Seoul. Maybe next time...
> View attachment 4208886



Love the pink stitching!


----------



## renet

Going to work with Ms GP, Rodeo and Charniere bracelet.


----------



## surfchick

TeeCee77 said:


> BF B35 in action. Surprisingly easy to dress up. My most versatile bag by far. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4209731


Very nicely styled!


----------



## chicinthecity777

With baby Birkin.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## foreverbagslove

She makes my work day just a little bit easier [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

xiangxiang0731 said:


> With baby Birkin.
> View attachment 4210135



Love your dress!


----------



## kadmia

A little dressier than usual for work today..


----------



## Croisette7

kadmia said:


> A little dressier than usual for work today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210388


Très très chic, *kadmia!*


----------



## marzipanchen

foreverbagslove said:


> She makes my work day just a little bit easier [emoji4]
> View attachment 4210174


oooooh @foreverbagslove - what a beauty! 
may I ask what color she is? TIA


----------



## azukitea

halzan 31 in rouge grenat today on my way to work!


----------



## Leo the Lion

xiangxiang0731 said:


> With baby Birkin.
> View attachment 4210135


Amazing on you ♥


----------



## Newbie88

kadmia said:


> A little dressier than usual for work today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210388


Perfect match! Would you mind sharing details of your shawl and shoes pls? [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

Pray for us - me and BF at the hair salon.  I forgot I had an appointment today and did not want to leave her in the car. Gulp. Just praying no accidents happen [emoji15]


----------



## lyseiki8

TeeCee77 said:


> Pray for us - me and BF at the hair salon.  I forgot I had an appointment today and did not want to leave her in the car. Gulp. Just praying no accidents happen [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210865


My hairstylist would usually cover mine with a fresh and clean towel to prevent any "accident" .


----------



## tannfran

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4206429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lady



Fabulous and love the twillies.


----------



## TeeCee77

lyseiki8 said:


> My hairstylist would usually cover mine with a fresh and clean towel to prevent any "accident" .



I got an extra clean cape to cover it thank goodness- my stylist laughed and said she saw another lady use the raincoat. Brilliant idea! I’m going to keep my raincoat inside from now on just in case.


----------



## DYH

Providing a slightly diff kind of action shot from earlier today..


----------



## kadmia

Croisette7 said:


> Très très chic, *kadmia!*





Newbie88 said:


> Perfect match! Would you mind sharing details of your shawl and shoes pls? [emoji4]



Thank you!
Shoes are by Alexandre Birman (last fall/winter I believe? They have a low/kitten heel--sadly I am useless in high heels!) And the scarf is the Maxi Twilly, Cavalcadour in the rouge colorway, from a few years ago. Was lucky to find it in new condition recently


----------



## mswkk

Saying a good morning and believe she found her sibling in the other post above in the Dalvy family. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

DYH said:


> Providing a slightly diff kind of action shot from earlier today..
> 
> View attachment 4210950




If I didn't know this was your photo, I would have sworn someone broke into my home and took a picture of my Minnie! Your cat looks just like her (except she has cauliflower ear in her left ear.)


----------



## DYH

BagsNBaguettes said:


> If I didn't know this was your photo, I would have sworn someone broke into my home and took a picture of my Minnie! Your cat looks just like her (except she has cauliflower ear in her left ear.)


awwww! nice!! I actually have 3 dogs and 2 cats (just to be fair to the other "children") except the dogs aren't allowed on the dinning table!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Providing a slightly diff kind of action shot from earlier today..
> 
> View attachment 4210950


Oh wow, that is just sooooo cute! I call that the "roast chicken" pose! I spy framed samourai in the back too!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Workhorse B


----------



## Hillychristie

SupaUltra_J said:


> Workhorse B
> View attachment 4211158


Nice B. Love the floral arrangement in the background too!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Hillychristie said:


> Nice B. Love the floral arrangement in the background too!


I love the little floral deco too. Always puts a smile on my face when I leave work for home .


----------



## spinkapallina

kadmia said:


> A little dressier than usual for work today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210388


KADMIA so nice how you dressed your H bag!! Can I ask you which scarf is that one? Maybe a flat pic?!  Thanks


----------



## DYH

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh wow, that is just sooooo cute! I call that the "roast chicken" pose! I spy framed samourai in the back too!


Haha! Roast chicken pose. I like that!! And yes, framed samuri. Still waiting to get my act together to hang it!!


----------



## momasaurus

kadmia said:


> A little dressier than usual for work today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210388


Very nice. Are we twins??? Is your Dalvy brique chevre?


----------



## renet

At work with K Sellier and rodeo.


----------



## surfchick

azukitea said:


> halzan 31 in rouge grenat today on my way to work!
> 
> View attachment 4210620


Great Halzan color! I love polka dots!!!


----------



## kadmia

spinkapallina said:


> KADMIA so nice how you dressed your H bag!! Can I ask you which scarf is that one? Maybe a flat pic?!  Thanks



Thank you! It's the rouge Cavalcadour Maxi Twilly, photo below. 



momasaurus said:


> Very nice. Are we twins??? Is your Dalvy brique chevre?



Thanks! Mine is peau porc. Love the Dalvy!


----------



## Gina123

Haven't post it in a while.. Trying out my new (washable) scarf with my Jean jacket.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Birkinitis

Took my BFF for moral support to meet with a plastic surgeon!


----------



## Meowwu

renet said:


> At work with K Sellier and rodeo.
> View attachment 4211416


That Hello kitty!!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monique1004

Miso Fine said:


> Love the pink stitching!



It’s actually combo of Etoupe & Rouge Tomate.


----------



## MSO13

Chèvre Medor with Permabrass hardware and Chanel ribbon top for a dinner date with DH


----------



## TeeCee77

Birkinitis said:


> Took my BFF for moral support to meet with a plastic surgeon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211831



Wow she is just stunning! I need to be brave like you and go nakie without twillies. Just beautiful!


----------



## Birkinitis

Birkinitis said:


> Took my BFF for moral support to meet with a plastic surgeon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211831



My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!

  First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”   

Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
     Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
     Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.

I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.


----------



## honey

Omg! Love your post. [emoji38]


----------



## Julide

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.


Soooo funny! I’m crying it’s so funny!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.



Oh, no!!! No day should go like that, especially your first day out with a brand new Birkin! 

Please remember that plastic surgeons and cosmetic dentists are PAID to find flaws, so that you will PAY them to have those flaws “fixed.” No one is seeing your face blown up and magnified in that way IRL. It’s like the people who find the tiniest flaw in their bag, and then post a blown up photo of it so we can all see. Half the time, it’s something you wouldn’t even notice if you saw that person on the street. Now, think of all the people you love and how you’d feel if that plastic surgeon said that to them! 

You seem to have started the day feeling pretty good about how you look. The mistake was in asking others (who don’t love you) what they think! I think you should give yourself (and your bag) a do-over. This time, go to a park, or a museum, or anywhere where you can just enjoy the beauty of the things around you. I don’t know you, but I’m pretty sure you don’t need over $28K of “improvements.”


----------



## TeeCee77

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.



You scared me at the beginning! Thought something horrible may have happened to your new B!! [emoji33] But thank you for the story - I enjoy the humor you breathe into your otherwise painful stories. That’s not right about the surgeon or the Invisalign.  At least you had BF with you! And you are 100% right about the store. Only happened to me once. Then I bought an Evelyn [emoji23]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> At work with K Sellier and rodeo.
> View attachment 4211416


Oooooh soooo pretty!  Gorgeous K! Is it 25? Love your rodeo! what color is that may I ask? 
Even your Hello Kitty mug matches everything!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SupaUltra_J said:


> Workhorse B
> View attachment 4211158


Love this photo! beautiful B~!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

kadmia said:


> Thank you! It's the rouge Cavalcadour Maxi Twilly, photo below.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Mine is peau porc. Love the Dalvy!
> View attachment 4211501


Wow, gorgeous colours!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.


 Love your post! So well written! Very sorry about your appointments... Just stay away from those darn magnifying glasses (at home too!) and I am sure you are as beautiful and funny as your fun post is!


----------



## scndlslv

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.


I’m legit dead LMAO! It’ll get better hun.  But seriously, everyone I know who ever got Invisalign ended up in traditional braces. So, suck it up buttercup and get those train tracks going. They’ll be off before you know it! ❤️


----------



## crisbac

catsinthebag said:


> Oh, no!!! No day should go like that, especially your first day out with a brand new Birkin!
> 
> Please remember that plastic surgeons and cosmetic dentists are PAID to find flaws, so that you will PAY them to have those flaws “fixed.” No one is seeing your face blown up and magnified in that way IRL. It’s like the people who find the tiniest flaw in their bag, and then post a blown up photo of it so we can all see. Half the time, it’s something you wouldn’t even notice if you saw that person on the street. Now, think of all the people you love and how you’d feel if that plastic surgeon said that to them!
> 
> You seem to have started the day feeling pretty good about how you look. The mistake was in asking others (who don’t love you) what they think! I think you should give yourself (and your bag) a do-over. This time, go to a park, or a museum, or anywhere where you can just enjoy the beauty of the things around you. I don’t know you, but I’m pretty sure you don’t need over $28K of “improvements.”


+1, dear @Birkinitis!  And the dentist saying "_for the rest of your life_" is hilarious!


----------



## m_ichele

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.



A post hasn’t made me literally lol in a long time! Thanks for the chuckle. If your eyelids sag enough, it could be covered by medical insurance. I work for an eye surgeon and a lot of cases become medically necessary rather than just cosmetic because the lids cause visual obstruction. 

Back to topic, your Birkin is beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooh soooo pretty!  Gorgeous K! Is it 25? Love your rodeo! what color is that may I ask?
> Even your Hello Kitty mug matches everything!



Thank you, it’s K28! [emoji6] Rodeo is in Trench/Canopy/Curry/Taupe.  Hehe...my first Kelly.


----------



## 1LV

Julide said:


> Soooo funny! I’m crying it’s so funny!![/!!!
> 
> 
> Birkinitis said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing less than hilarious!  Thanks for starting my day with laughter!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Birkinitis

So glad you got a laugh, so did my husband when he read it Hope you have a great day and thank you for your kind note..think of me today, I now have graduated to blisters from those gd loafers...


----------



## 1LV

Birkinitis said:


> So glad you got a laugh, so did my husband when he read it Hope you have a great day and thank you for your kind note..think of me today, I now have graduated to blisters from those gd loafers...


You are too much!  Don’t stop posting!


----------



## TeeCee77

Off topic - has anyone else lost the ability to see the sub forums? Like Clubhouse, Shopping, Reference???  [emoji33]


----------



## tedhugh

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.



I don't post much but I had to laugh and reply to this one.  Years ago I wanted to straighten my top teeth - I knew I had a bad bite but really just wanted to straighten my teeth a little so I felt better about them.  Went to the orthodontist who told me that we would start with braces for a year - this would actually make my teeth worse - but was an important part of the process - didn't sound good to me at all.  Then he said the next step was surgery where they would cut my jaw in half and do something to move the parts around - YIKES.  After the surgery, my mouth would be wired shut for months.  Then back to more braces to get things straight.  Needless to say I declined.

Went to my regular dentist and he said he could do some braces on the top to make some small changes.  I went ahead with this and wore braces for about 9 months - the teeth came out just as I wanted without all of the awful procedures.  Granted I did not end up with perfect teeth - but it made just the change I wanted.


----------



## MAGJES

tedhugh said:


> I don't post much but I had to laugh and reply to this one.  Years ago I wanted to straighten my top teeth - I knew I had a bad bite but really just wanted to straighten my teeth a little so I felt better about them.  Went to the orthodontist who told me that we would start with braces for a year - this would actually make my teeth worse - but was an important part of the process - didn't sound good to me at all.  Then he said the next step was surgery where they would cut my jaw in half and do something to move the parts around - YIKES.  After the surgery, my mouth would be wired shut for months.  Then back to more braces to get things straight.  Needless to say I declined.
> 
> Went to my regular dentist and he said he could do some braces on the top to make some small changes.  I went ahead with this and wore braces for about 9 months - the teeth came out just as I wanted without all of the awful procedures.  Granted I did not end up with perfect teeth - but it made just the change I wanted.


I ended up doing that surgery 2 years ago.  Yikes....it was hard. * H.a.r.d!*  bu*t *.....it was so worth it.  My teeth were not crooked......they just didn't meet correctly and I was slowly ruining my back teeth - and other problems.  I wore braces for 1 year....had surgery......then braces for 1 more year.  My bite is now perfect (It should be!!).


----------



## odette57

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.


This is sooo funny!  
I did notice you say free consults.  I personally wouldn't trust a free consult unless a family/friend or someone who I know/trust recommended them.  I did before (a few of them actually) without any recommendation from anybody and they pretty much want to do everything to you upside down!


----------



## tedhugh

MAGJES said:


> I ended up doing that surgery 2 years ago.  Yikes....it was hard. * H.a.r.d!*  bu*t *.....it was so worth it.  My teeth were not crooked......they just didn't meet correctly and I was slowly ruining my back teeth - and other problems.  I wore braces for 1 year....had surgery......then braces for 1 more year.  My bite is now perfect (It should be!!).


Wow - I'm glad it worked out so well for you.  I can certainly see doing it if you had serious issues - teeth are too important.  Mine was more cosmetic and I thought the solution was just too extreme.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> Going to work with Ms GP, Rodeo and Charniere bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4210115


This is the next GP that I want to get.  Care to share the color combo as well as your rodeo?  They go so well together.


----------



## Tinn3rz

My companion to run errands today.


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is the next GP that I want to get.  Care to share the color combo as well as your rodeo?  They go so well together.



GP is Rouge H/Gold, rodeo is Blue Glacier/Curry/Rouge H. Hope you get them soon!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> My companion to run errands today.
> 
> View attachment 4212907


oooh love this color! may I ask what color is this? TIA!


----------



## lilmissmeca

I can barely see to write this post because I am literally in tears from reading your post @Birkinitis  But I totally agree with @catsinthebag and am positive that plastic surgeon was overdoing it   I will say; however, that my braces have been off for a few years and I still wear my retainer, but it’s because I’m too scared my teeth will revert, not because the orthodontist told me to  Anyway, thank you for sharing your day. Wishing you a fabulous second outing with your BFF! 

Well, here’s Evie and I at the H store


	

		
			
		

		
	
 And taking in the view from the top of the Eiffel Tower


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you, it’s K28! [emoji6] Rodeo is in Trench/Canopy/Curry/Taupe.  Hehe...my first Kelly.


Love the Trench rodeo!  I've never seen it....want one so bad....
I also spied a plush HK on the left....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lilmissmeca said:


> I can barely see to write this post because I am literally in tears from reading your post @Birkinitis  But I totally agree with @catsinthebag and am positive that plastic surgeon was overdoing it   I will say; however, that my braces have been off for a few years and I still wear my retainer, but it’s because I’m too scared my teeth will revert, not because the orthodontist told me to  Anyway, thank you for sharing your day. Wishing you a fabulous second outing with your BFF!
> 
> Well, here’s Evie and I at the H store
> View attachment 4213131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And taking in the view from the top of the Eiffel Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213132


Beautiful pics! I LOOOVE the way you dress! Super cool!


----------



## lilmissmeca

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful pics! I LOOOVE the way you dress! Super cool!


Aw, thanks!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

lilmissmeca said:


> I can barely see to write this post because I am literally in tears from reading your post @Birkinitis  But I totally agree with @catsinthebag and am positive that plastic surgeon was overdoing it   I will say; however, that my braces have been off for a few years and I still wear my retainer, but it’s because I’m too scared my teeth will revert, not because the orthodontist told me to  Anyway, thank you for sharing your day. Wishing you a fabulous second outing with your BFF!
> 
> Well, here’s Evie and I at the H store
> View attachment 4213131
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And taking in the view from the top of the Eiffel Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213132



You and your Evie look fantastic!

 I had braces for about a year as an adult (never needed them when I was a kid, but my teeth started shifting when I was in my late 20s. After the braces came off, I had a wire bonded behind my bottom teeth. The theory was that if my bottom teeth stayed straight, they would provide a “shelf” for my top teeth and they’d stay straight as well. This worked for a few years, but ultimately, I had the bottom wire removed because it was just so hard to keep it clean. If I ate anything when I was out, it would get stuck in the wire and I’d need floss to get it out. 

I was fine for years but then I needed a night guard because I was grinding my teeth at night, and then my bottom teeth started to shift, ever so slightly. So I got an Invisalign retainer for my bottom teeth. They’re not as perfect as they were when the braces came off years ago, but they’re FINE. I have to lean into the mirror to see that anything has changed. I just don’t want them to get worse. And I don’t want to get braces again!


----------



## lilmissmeca

catsinthebag said:


> You and your Evie look fantastic!
> 
> I had braces for about a year as an adult (never needed them when I was a kid, but my teeth started shifting when I was in my late 20s. After the braces came off, I had a wire bonded behind my bottom teeth. The theory was that if my bottom teeth stayed straight, they would provide a “shelf” for my top teeth and they’d stay straight as well. This worked for a few years, but ultimately, I had the bottom wire removed because it was just so hard to keep it clean. If I ate anything when I was out, it would get stuck in the wire and I’d need floss to get it out.
> 
> I was fine for years but then I needed a night guard because I was grinding my teeth at night, and then my bottom teeth started to shift, ever so slightly. So I got an Invisalign retainer for my bottom teeth. They’re not as perfect as they were when the braces came off years ago, but they’re FINE. I have to lean into the mirror to see that anything has changed. I just don’t want them to get worse. And I don’t want to get braces again!


Thank you! I was unsure about the bag after I bought it, but now I’m so glad I did. 

I got braces as an adult too. My teeth weren’t even that bad to begin with (honestly), but I ended up wearing them for FIVE YEARS!  So this also plays a role in my refusing to allow them to revert. Lol. Because I don’t want braces again either


----------



## Hillychristie

Casual Friday at work with the H things I love....


----------



## momasaurus

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.


I'm just seeing this. I hope the day ended with a martini or three. Big hug to you!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

lilmissmeca said:


> Thank you! I was unsure about the bag after I bought it, but now I’m so glad I did.
> 
> I got braces as an adult too. My teeth weren’t even that bad to begin with (honestly), but I ended up wearing them for FIVE YEARS!  So this also plays a role in my refusing to allow them to revert. Lol. Because I don’t want braces again either



Five years! That’s so long — no wonder you’re saying “never again!”

I have an Etoupe Evie as well (GM size) and it’s my most used bag. It goes with everything and is just so useful and comfortable. I wear mine the same as you, with the H against my body and the pocket out.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I think etoupe is the perfect color for Autumn!


----------



## Tinn3rz

TresBeauHermes said:


> oooh love this color! may I ask what color is this? TIA!



It’s etain! The color is a chameleon and different in every light. [emoji4]


----------



## Otis31

My Halzan’s first flight.  Great for travel.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> It’s etain! The color is a chameleon and different in every light. [emoji4]


Darn it! Its one of my favourite colours and yet i can't recognize it every single time!!!  I guess its like having several different bags for the price of one! Love it!
Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Casual Friday at work with the H things I love....


Your shoes are super adorable!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your shoes are super adorable!


Thank you. You’re always so kind with your comments. Post some recent H shots!


----------



## Hillychristie

LovingTheOrange said:


> I think etoupe is the perfect color for Autumn!
> 
> View attachment 4213242
> 
> View attachment 4213244


Hi. Love all your pictures as they look like they come out from the magazine. May I ask do you actually finish the food? If so, you must have very high metabolic rate to stay slim! Enjoy.


----------



## missD

TeeCee77 said:


> Pray for us - me and BF at the hair salon.  I forgot I had an appointment today and did not want to leave her in the car. Gulp. Just praying no accidents happen [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4210865



There was a post a year or 2 back about a PFer whose stylist splash hair dye (i think, or it was some hair solution) on her Birkin and then rubbed it in to clean it off! I wonder whatever happened to that bag!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

missD said:


> There was a post a year or 2 back about a PFer whose stylist splash hair dye (i think, or it was some hair solution) on her Birkin and then rubbed it in to clean it off! I wonder whatever happened to that bag!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Hillychristie said:


> Hi. Love all your pictures as they look like they come out from the magazine. May I ask do you actually finish the food? If so, you must have very high metabolic rate to stay slim! Enjoy.



Aw thank you! I’m a full-time Instagrammer  so the photos are often dual purpose.  I enjoy posting my photos on TPF more— my audience often doesn’t recognize H hahaha. Yes, I always finish my own order of food. The table usually includes my bf’s food as well!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love the Trench rodeo!  I've never seen it....want one so bad....
> I also spied a plush HK on the left....


Hope you find a rodeo soon! I am eyeing the all-blue rodeo but haven’t seen one in my local store. 
Yes. You have good eyes! HK is my favorite childhood character. [emoji4]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you. You’re always so kind with your comments. Post some recent H shots!


You're so sweet! for pics, I'm still practicing! I take terrible pics! I'll enjoy yours for now!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Hope you find a rodeo soon! I am eyeing the all-blue rodeo but haven’t seen one in my local store.
> Yes. You have good eyes! HK is my favorite childhood character. [emoji4]


The blue one is so special!
Once a HK fan, always a HK fan! me too!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> The blue one is so special!
> Once a HK fan, always a HK fan! me too!
> View attachment 4213437



[emoji119] Apart from being a H fan, we are also HK fans! [emoji38] 

Yes, not sure if I will ever get a all-blue rodeo. I do hope so!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> You're so sweet! for pics, I'm still practicing! I take terrible pics! I'll enjoy yours for now!


I am not good at it too. This shot was taken grudgingly by my teenage son who cannot understand my obsession (he calls it)/appreciation (I call it) for H.
Another thing, I still don't know why my emoticons don't show up in the posts here!


----------



## aki_sato

renet said:


> At work with K Sellier and rodeo
> View attachment 4211416


@renet 


I’m drooling here!

If you are dreaming of my B25 Barenia, I’m dreaming of your K and that very rodeo!!!
Tried 4 countries and still failed miserably to find that rodeo!

Lol it’s so funny how we dream of each other’s possession!
May I ask where are you located?


----------



## renet

aki_sato said:


> @renet
> 
> 
> I’m drooling here!
> 
> If you are dreaming of my B25 Barenia, I’m dreaming of your K and that very rodeo!!!
> Tried 4 countries and still failed miserably to find that rodeo!
> 
> Lol it’s so funny how we dream of each other’s possession!
> May I ask where are you located?



Hi aki_sato! Yes, it’s so funny that we all dream of each other’s possessions! We can now see them in tpf for time being! [emoji6] 

I found the rodeo in Korea Incheon Airport back in Mar this year. I was lucky then, always felt lucky to find a rodeo! [emoji23] Cos they are so hard to come by in my country.


----------



## aki_sato

renet said:


> Hi aki_sato! Yes, it’s so funny that we all dream of each other’s possessions! We can now see them in tpf for time being! [emoji6]
> 
> I found the rodeo in Korea Incheon Airport back in Mar this year. I was lucky then, always felt lucky to find a rodeo! [emoji23] Cos they are so hard to come by in my country.


So true!!! Don’t we always dream of others and what we don’t have????
Yes yes - we can live through each others vicariously 

Lol thanks for sharing!
I assume you’re in US then?
Totally understand!! I feel the same too!

I really feel now after failing in 4 countries, it’s easier to find the bag than the rodeos


----------



## renet

aki_sato said:


> So true!!! Don’t we always dream of others and what we don’t have????
> Yes yes - we can live through each others vicariously
> 
> Lol thanks for sharing!
> I assume you’re in US then?
> Totally understand!! I feel the same too!
> 
> I really feel now after failing in 4 countries, it’s easier to find the bag than the rodeos



My pleasure to share! I hope you will find a rodeo very very soon!

I’m not in US. I’m located in Singapore.


----------



## tramcaro

renet said:


> At work with K Sellier and rodeo.
> View attachment 4211416



Love everything in this pic... Is it wrong, however, that I like the HK mug the best?  Obviously, I’m an HK fan too... where did u find such an awesome mug?


----------



## haute okole

My latest purchase, Fuschia Lindy, during my high school reunion.  On the beach in Bali!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I love pink


----------



## Meowwu

Chains d’ancre punk ring with VCA perlee gold band. With naked eyes H’s rosegold is very close to VCA yellow gold. I for one, can’t tell the difference between the two.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

tramcaro said:


> Love everything in this pic... Is it wrong, however, that I like the HK mug the best?  Obviously, I’m an HK fan too... where did u find such an awesome mug?



Hehe...there is no right or wrong being any fans of something.  [emoji23] 
The mug was gifted to me by a colleague of mine. Apparently, from a cinema where you could buy over the counter.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> I am not good at it too. This shot was taken grudgingly by my teenage son who cannot understand my obsession (he calls it)/appreciation (I call it) for H.
> Another thing, I still don't know why my emoticons don't show up in the posts here!


I think you're super cool to have your teenage son take a pic of you for social forum instead of the other way around! My BF is terrible in taking pictures, but now that I think about it, his taking pic of me without my head in it might actually work for tpf!


----------



## lilmissmeca

catsinthebag said:


> Five years! That’s so long — no wonder you’re saying “never again!”
> 
> I have an Etoupe Evie as well (GM size) and it’s my most used bag. It goes with everything and is just so useful and comfortable. I wear mine the same as you, with the H against my body and the pocket out.


Soooooo long. The longest five years of my life. Hahaha! 

I don’t know how I ever second guessed Evie!! So glad I came to my senses


----------



## chicinthecity777

TeeCee77 said:


> Love your dress!


Thank you! It's so far a summer dress for me but because it's quite weighty, i am going to try to pair it with some navy blouse and boots for colder days.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Leo the Lion said:


> Amazing on you ♥


Thank you *Leo the Lion*!


----------



## meowlett

Homeward bound.  Looking forward to be reunited with DH, pups and my B's.


----------



## Birkinitis

Addicted to bags said:


> Like how you used the Hermes ribbon as your twilly!


Great picture and love  the twillys. I am going to try that!


----------



## pureplatinum

Ms K before attending a function. (Twilly not an H) Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ChaneLisette

My pre-Halloween decorating


----------



## renet

Brought my BN B25 to my nail appointment this morning!  Initially, I was afraid my B may get “color transfer” from the nail salon but I was too focused on my manicurist’s design and drawing that my attention was diverted. [emoji23][emoji13]
End of nail session: my B is fine! No gel color transferred to B! [emoji28]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Brought my BB25 to my nail appointment this morning!  Initially, I was afraid my B may get “color transfer” from the nail salon but I was too focused on my manicurist’s design and drawing that my attention was diverted. [emoji23][emoji13]
> End of nail session: my B is fine! No gel color transferred to B! [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4215198


Safe twin BB! hmmmm, I wonder what  your nails looks like now????


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Safe twin BB! hmmmm, I wonder what  your nails looks like now????



Hehe sorry I think there was a typo. Mine is Blue Nuit, not Black B. [emoji13] It is close to black sometimes though. My favorite dark blue shade of H. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]

My nail...now is Halloween theme! My manicurist always felt I’m “torturing” her in each appointment. She stayed up to pre-design some of the 3D nail art last night. [emoji28]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Hehe sorry I think there was a typo. Mine is Blue Nuit, not Black B. [emoji13] It is close to black sometimes though. My favorite dark blue shade of H. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> My nail...now is Halloween theme! My manicurist always felt I’m “torturing” her in each appointment. She stayed up to pre-design some of the 3D nail art last night. [emoji28]


oooooh your manicurist sounds wonderful! maybe a pic of your nails with your lovely Bleu Nuit BB???


----------



## Monique1004

At B&N Starbucks, posting to TPF about my new purchase. LOL.


----------



## remainsilly

Breakfast with bolide (31,clemence/phw,rouge grenat) 
& shawl (140, cashmere/silk, _a travers champs_, rouge/violet/vert)
& T.S. Eliot mug.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

remainsilly said:


> Breakfast with bolide (31,clemence/phw,rouge grenat)
> & shawl (140, cashmere/silk, _a travers champs_, rouge/violet/vert)
> & T.S. Eliot mug.
> View attachment 4215447


Beautiful ‘still life’ setting....


----------



## gigisunsetblue

First time out! Finally got this classic beauty after being side-tracked by H’s beautiful color offerings 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Tinn3rz

At Starbucks.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> At Starbucks.
> 
> View attachment 4215646


Gorgeous B!  Twilly is so pretty too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

gigisunsetblue said:


> First time out! Finally got this classic beauty after being side-tracked by H’s beautiful color offerings
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4215606


Your B looks so cool with your sunglasses!


----------



## Tinn3rz

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous B!  Twilly is so pretty too!



Thank you! I usually switch purses everyday, but I’m probably going to just end up switching Twillys on this one everyday for a while. [emoji51]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> Thank you! I usually switch purses everyday, but I’m probably going to just end up switching Twillys on this one everyday for a while. [emoji51]


Oh~~ I totally understand! Your B is sooo gorgeous and matches everything! please keep posting!!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your B looks so cool with your sunglasses!



Thank you!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Took the little guy to the museum today


----------



## meowlett

Took Goldie B out to return something at the mall as my B30 was not big enough for the two dresses.  B35 are great reusable shopping totes!


----------



## weibandy

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4215813
> 
> Took the little guy to the museum today


Perfect bag for museum visit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Took Goldie B out to return something at the mall as my B30 was not big enough for the two dresses.  B35 are great reusable shopping totes!
> View attachment 4216030


Lovely B! Best eco friendly bag~~


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4215813
> 
> Took the little guy to the museum today


lovely color tpm and fishes! Fun photo!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

First day out 

~~ car ride to work 



~~ at the office


----------



## ivy1026

Miss roulis first time out


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Manon07

Me and my Babies! #1 Baby and #2 Baby Birkin Etain!!


----------



## DR2014

ivy1026 said:


> Miss roulis first time out


gorgeous!!  and what a great color!!!  can you share the specs?  thanks.


----------



## DR2014

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 4216693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Babies! #1 Baby and #2 Baby Birkin Etain!!


Great picture and birkin!  I also love your outfit - would you mind telling me about your sneakers and your jacket??  Thank you so much!


----------



## ivy1026

DR2014 said:


> gorgeous!!  and what a great color!!!  can you share the specs?  thanks.



Thanks dear!  It’s roulis 23 in jaune ambre evercolor leather with permagold Hardware


----------



## DR2014

ivy1026 said:


> Thanks dear!  It’s roulis 23 in jaune ambre evercolor leather with permagold Hardware


what a beautiful bag, congratulations!


----------



## renet

BN baby B with me today at work on a rainy day!  She brightens up my day on a lazy day. [emoji2][emoji170][emoji253]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> BN baby B with me today at work on a rainy day!  She brightens up my day on a lazy day. [emoji2][emoji170][emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 4216798


Ooooh! Beautiful B with HK~~!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 4216693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Babies! #1 Baby and #2 Baby Birkin Etain!!


Two beautiful Bs!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mad_for_chanel said:


> First day out
> 
> ~~ car ride to work
> View attachment 4216171
> 
> 
> ~~ at the office
> View attachment 4216173


So pretty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ivy1026 said:


> Miss roulis first time out


Love your roulis's colour! Gorgeous!


----------



## ivy1026

Tha


TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your roulis's colour! Gorgeous!



Thanks dear


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh! Beautiful B with HK~~!



Thanks, dear! [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Manon07

DR2014 said:


> Great picture and birkin!  I also love your outfit - would you mind telling me about your sneakers and your jacket??  Thank you so much!



Thank you!
The jacket is Chanel Cruise 2018 Paris-Greece collection. Sneakers are Yeezy 500 Blush. [emoji847]


----------



## DR2014

Manon07 said:


> Thank you!
> The jacket is Chanel Cruise 2018 Paris-Greece collection. Sneakers are Yeezy 500 Blush. [emoji847]


Thank you!!  What a great and unexpected combo!


----------



## pureplatinum

Love the breloque charm! 



mad_for_chanel said:


> First day out
> 
> ~~ car ride to work
> View attachment 4216171
> 
> 
> ~~ at the office
> View attachment 4216173


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

Monique1004 said:


> At B&N Starbucks, posting to TPF about my new purchase. LOL.
> View attachment 4215372


Gorgeous color, and the twilly looks amazing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Still enjoying my summery colors while I can.


----------



## renet

BBC said:


> Still enjoying my summery colors while I can.
> 
> View attachment 4217073



Lovely pink B! [emoji7]


----------



## DreamingPink

BBC said:


> Still enjoying my summery colors while I can.
> 
> View attachment 4217073



Love your ring!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BBC said:


> Still enjoying my summery colors while I can.
> 
> View attachment 4217073


such pretty pink!


----------



## aki_sato

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 4216693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my Babies! #1 Baby and #2 Baby Birkin Etain!!


Love so many things on your pics!

If I may ask, is your jacket with the original shoulder pads?
I love it but the shoulder pads look so exaggerated when I tried on!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

K28 out on a lunch date 

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> BN baby B with me today at work on a rainy day!  She brightens up my day on a lazy day. [emoji2][emoji170][emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 4216798


Gosh ! We have the same crush on H and HK !  Love your work decor.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4215813
> 
> Took the little guy to the museum today


This BE Evie looks so good on you !


----------



## Manon07

aki_sato said:


> Love so many things on your pics!
> 
> If I may ask, is your jacket with the original shoulder pads?
> I love it but the shoulder pads look so exaggerated when I tried on!



Yes, I left the original shoulder pads. It not too exaggerated on me for some reason and this is a size 36.


----------



## ms_sivalley

chkpfbeliever said:


> This BE Evie looks so good on you !


Thank you for your sweet comment


----------



## TresBeauHermes

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4218076
> 
> K28 out on a lunch date
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


Great photo with beautiful K, and great smile!!


----------



## GoldFish8

My Baby B25 Etoupe with Gold hardware. Also featuring a photobomb by Ms. mini bolide black chèvre with gold hardware


----------



## diane278

GoldFish8 said:


> My Baby B25 Etoupe with Gold hardware. Also featuring a photobomb by Ms. mini bolide black chèvre with gold hardware


Your modeling shots are stunning and really show the versatility of your B25.


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> Your modeling shots are stunning and really show the versatility of your B25.


Thank you! It is my favorite bag for sure. I dont wear it as much as I’d like to because I’ve got two little ones so I find myself reaching for smaller crossbody bags that leave my hands free. But I am hoping to wear it more in the next few years!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Seldom bring this cutie out


----------



## Hillychristie

Seldom bring this cutie out


----------



## MSO13

Swift B30 out waiting on takeout for dinner. I love this bag!


----------



## cocomlle

Blue Jean Evie hanging on the lanai!


----------



## Hillychristie

cocomlle said:


> Blue Jean Evie hanging on the lanai!
> 
> View attachment 4218667


Rodeo twin


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Missed out on the #nationalhandbagday, but everyday is a handbag day.


----------



## DR2014

SupaUltra_J said:


> Missed out on the #nationalhandbagday, but everyday is a handbag day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219270


SupaUltra, you have a fabulous collection of H bags!!  Is this a Kelly Lettre?


----------



## Meta

DR2014 said:


> SupaUltra, you have a fabulous collection of H bags!!  Is this a Kelly Lettre?


That's a Kelly Flag from a few years back, if I'm not mistaken circa 2013 or 2014


----------



## SupaUltra_J

DR2014 said:


> SupaUltra, you have a fabulous collection of H bags!!  Is this a Kelly Lettre?



Thanks dear, you are so kind. This is a 35cm Kelly Flag Epsom leather, in blanc and blue thalassa, perfect in every way for my life and I adore her.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

cocomlle said:


> Blue Jean Evie hanging on the lanai!
> 
> View attachment 4218667



Beauty. Have fun in Lanai [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## DR2014

SupaUltra_J said:


> Thanks dear, you are so kind. This is a 35cm Kelly Flag Epsom leather, in blanc and blue thalassa, perfect in every way for my life and I adore her.


Absolutely beautiful and fun!


----------



## Meowwu

SupaUltra_J said:


> Missed out on the #nationalhandbagday, but everyday is a handbag day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219270


I love your strap! It looks so fun!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Meowwu said:


> I love your strap! It looks so fun!



Thanks! I confess it's a LV purchase behind H's back. Suit a workhorse K35 with a pop of fun .


----------



## cocomlle

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Beauty. Have fun in Lanai [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks doll! We’re actually on Maui although we can see the island of Lanai (proper vs lanai which is like a porch or veranda) in the distance. And to bring it back on topic, neither island has an H boutique (I guess I really am on ban island ) so had to bring the H action here.  Hope you are being good on the mainland!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cocomlle said:


> Blue Jean Evie hanging on the lanai!
> 
> View attachment 4218667


Have fun in Maui!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SupaUltra_J said:


> Missed out on the #nationalhandbagday, but everyday is a handbag day.
> 
> View attachment 4219270


Gorgeous K! love your shoes and strap!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Seldom bring this cutie out


Loooove your Lindy! My favorite color!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Loooove your Lindy! My favorite color!


Thank you!
The orange looks different under different lightings! 
I’m still waiting for your posts....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you!
> The orange looks different under different lightings!
> I’m still waiting for your posts....


Lol  You're so sweet to remember! I'm working on it!
Yes! your Lindy looks very different in different light! Such a lovely and classic H color!  Which orange is it may I ask? TIA!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Lol  You're so sweet to remember! I'm working on it!
> Yes! your Lindy looks very different in different light! Such a lovely and classic H color!  Which orange is it may I ask? TIA!


I thought it was orange poppy but a TPFer made me check my receipt and it read orange/vermillion verso.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> I thought it was orange poppy but a TPFer made me check my receipt and it read orange/vermillion verso.


Thank you!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

I know I’ve already posted my K flag earlier, but please allow me to attach two more real “in action” shots. Wish everyone a happy weekend ahead.


----------



## Hillychristie

cocomlle said:


> Thanks doll! We’re actually on Maui although we can see the island of Lanai (proper vs lanai which is like a porch or veranda) in the distance. And to bring it back on topic, neither island has an H boutique (I guess I really am on ban island ) so had to bring the H action here.  Hope you are being good on the mainland!


Not sure if I’m helping you on ban island.... will you be dropping by Waikiki? I heard the chance to score a Constance is very high there because they serve mainly tourists and do not have a local clientele to cater to!


----------



## mswkk

visiting this pretty cafe in London....


----------



## sammix3

My new Lindy [emoji162]


----------



## sonaturallyme

I think I’m way more casual than most Hermès clients and all the beautiful and elegant ensembles I see but I think that’s why I love my Evelyne so much. She’s relaxed and casual just like me! 





Today we had to go to LV to get some sad news about my favorite LV bag


----------



## Dextersmom

sonaturallyme said:


> I think I’m way more casual than most Hermès clients and all the beautiful and elegant ensembles I see but I think that’s why I love my Evelyne so much. She’s relaxed and casual just like me!
> View attachment 4220444
> 
> View attachment 4220446
> 
> 
> Today we had to go to LV to get some sad news about my favorite LV bag


Evie looks great on you!!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Dextersmom said:


> Evie looks great on you!!


Thank you DM!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> visiting this pretty cafe in London....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219949


Oooh pretty C and pretty  Cafe!  May I ask where this cafe is in London?? TIA!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sonaturallyme said:


> I think I’m way more casual than most Hermès clients and all the beautiful and elegant ensembles I see but I think that’s why I love my Evelyne so much. She’s relaxed and casual just like me!
> View attachment 4220444
> 
> View attachment 4220446
> 
> 
> Today we had to go to LV to get some sad news about my favorite LV bag


Cute Evie! Love the color on you and how it matches your sneaker! What happened to your LV???


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sonaturallyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Cute Evie! Love the color on you and how it matches your sneaker! What happened to your LV???


Thank you. It’s the infrarouge pochette metis. I’ve had it for a little over a year and we were doing well for awhile but then came the inevitable peeling and cracking. Unfortunately it was a limited edition so it can’t be replaced.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sonaturallyme said:


> Thank you. It’s the infrarouge pochette metis. I’ve had it for a little over a year and we were doing well for awhile but then came the inevitable peeling and cracking. Unfortunately it was a limited edition so it can’t be replaced.


Oh I'm so sorry!  That is just heartbreaking! Its a pretty bag but only after a year? I hope they can at least repair it!  Then you can come over to H! I think I heard your cute Evie say she wants a sister!


----------



## sonaturallyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh I'm so sorry!  That is just heartbreaking! Its a pretty bag but only after a year? I hope they can at least repair it!  Then you can come over to H! I think I heard your cute Evie say she wants a sister!


Unfortunately they can’t repair nor replace it. I can get a store credit but I’m at purse peace with LV so I’m going to hold off on doing anything for now. I’m waiting on my Evelyne PM and Garden party 30 to (hopefully) completely my collection but as we all know, that orange slope is a slippery one!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sonaturallyme said:


> Unfortunately they can’t repair nor replace it. I can get a store credit but I’m at purse peace with LV so I’m going to hold off on doing anything for now. I’m waiting on my Evelyne PM and Garden party 30 to (hopefully) completely my collection but as we all know, that orange slope is a slippery one!!


Purse Peace!  Thats so fantastic!  Glad LV is giving you a store credit!  Looking very much forward to you posting your new Evie PM and GP30~~!


----------



## renet

I’m fortunate that I have great colleagues who always put small surprises on my table and I found this cute little HK on my desk, after morning meeting yesterday. [emoji6] [emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> I’m fortunate that I have great colleagues who always put small surprises on my table and I found this cute little HK on my desk, after morning meeting yesterday. [emoji6] [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4220728


Ooooh, that is soooo cute! I  your co-worker! I forgot to mention before: I think your HK with megaphone hanging on her neck is way too cute too!


----------



## sonaturallyme

renet said:


> I’m fortunate that I have great colleagues who always put small surprises on my table and I found this cute little HK on my desk, after morning meeting yesterday. [emoji6] [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4220728


I love your HK collection! My ex boyfriend used to give me crap for having HK decor on my desk. He told me I was too old for something so childish (at 30). Hmph! I’m glad I got rid of him and kept my HK! 

Love your GP too. I wish I saw more of them on here.


----------



## Monique1004

sammix3 said:


> My new Lindy [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 4220436
> 
> View attachment 4220437



Nice neutral!


----------



## cocomlle

Hillychristie said:


> Not sure if I’m helping you on ban island.... will you be dropping by Waikiki? I heard the chance to score a Constance is very high there because they serve mainly tourists and do not have a local clientele to cater to!



Haha! We’re here for several more days so I could feasibly island hop over to Oahu for some shopping. I would agree that the H boutiques there are very accommodating, but alas, I’m focusing on my surfing.


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh, that is soooo cute! I [emoji813] your co-worker! I forgot to mention before: I think your HK with megaphone hanging on her neck is way too cute too!



Thank you, I love them too!  Oh the HK with megaphone was for me to hug when I need a little cheer when I need during a block at work. [emoji23] 



sonaturallyme said:


> I love your HK collection! My ex boyfriend used to give me crap for having HK decor on my desk. He told me I was too old for something so childish (at 30). Hmph! I’m glad I got rid of him and kept my HK!
> 
> Love your GP too. I wish I saw more of them on here.



Thank you, @sonaturallyme! I always believe we have a little childish side of us inside. Haha...we can also go for H goodies to cheer us on a bad day.  Both works for me!  Haha... my DH prefer I get more HK than H when I feel down.  Hence, he let me keep HK. [emoji23]

GP 30 is a very useful bag to me.  It doesn’t draw too much attention but for H lovers, they know this bag. [emoji6]


----------



## feeefeee

My rose pourpre GP30 with a new bag charm! I have been waiting for a pink color charm for months.


----------



## mswkk

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh pretty C and pretty  Cafe!  May I ask where this cafe is in London?? TIA!



This is in one of the Elan cafes in London [emoji7]


----------



## MAGJES

BBC said:


> Still enjoying my summery dresses while I can, with a new-to-me cutie. DH has gifted me with way too many green scarves, so of course I had to have *something* to go with them!
> 
> [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 4207049


Lovely!


----------



## carlinha

I have not posted here in forever!  Love everyone's action pics!! 

With my Bambou Swift C24 RGHW, and H sandals


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> This is in one of the Elan cafes in London [emoji7]


Thank you!  Definitely going to visit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

carlinha said:


> I have not posted here in forever!  Love everyone's action pics!!
> 
> With my Bambou Swift C24 RGHW, and H sandals
> View attachment 4221850


Your gorgeous C matches your lovely dress perfectly!


----------



## MAGJES

carlinha said:


> I have not posted here in forever!  Love everyone's action pics!!
> 
> With my Bambou Swift C24 RGHW, and H sandals
> View attachment 4221850


So pretty!


----------



## weibandy

cocomlle said:


> Thanks doll! We’re actually on Maui although we can see the island of Lanai (proper vs lanai which is like a porch or veranda) in the distance. And to bring it back on topic, neither island has an H boutique (I guess I really am on ban island ) so had to bring the H action here.  Hope you are being good on the mainland!


That’s funny about ban island!  It looks beautiful.  Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you!  Definitely going to visit!


Me too.., will be there in January and February


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Me too.., will be there in January and February


Darn it! we're thinking later part of next year 
Please post lots of pic though! I'm counting on ya!


----------



## mswkk

quite good at bag rotation recently..  presenting my rose tea k35


----------



## acrowcounted

mswkk said:


> quite good at bag rotation recently..  presenting my rose tea k35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222811


Wow, such a beautiful color! Any idea the year of manufacture?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> quite good at bag rotation recently..  presenting my rose tea k35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222811


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
Beautiful~~~~!!!
Is Rose Tea still available????


----------



## GoldFish8

Mini bolide black Chevre with GHW and a cutie rodeo


----------



## ladysarah

More of a still life actually, but she does see some action. Hospital visit in the morning, lunch, shopping, drinks, putting my feet up....


----------



## Meowwu

My jewelry mess of the day!


----------



## mswkk

acrowcounted said:


> Wow, such a beautiful color! Any idea the year of manufacture?



This bag, i believe from the stamp, is manufactured in 2011 [emoji7]


----------



## mswkk

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Beautiful~~~~!!!
> Is Rose Tea still available????



Thank you!! I do not think it is availble nowadays, but I think this color is comparable to rose ete or crevette or some other salmony pinky that H does? I do not find too much information online about rose tea though.... funnily enough


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Beautiful~~~~!!!
> Is Rose Tea still available????


Very rare and out of production at the moment.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> Very rare and out of production at the moment.


Thank you for letting me know periogirl28 
I will pray to H gods on my knees to bring this color back!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> Thank you!! I do not think it is availble nowadays, but I think this color is comparable to rose ete or crevette or some other salmony pinky that H does? I do not find too much information online about rose tea though.... funnily enough


Its one of my HG colours, along with Crevette! I found this colour on Pinterest colour charts and have been in love it it for a while now. Congrats on having such a gorgeous Rose Tea K, and please do post more pics with your gorgeous K!


----------



## mswkk

TresBeauHermes said:


> Its one of my HG colours, along with Crevette! I found this colour on Pinterest colour charts and have been in love it it for a while now. Congrats on having such a gorgeous Rose Tea K, and please do post more pics with your gorgeous K!



If you are based in UK, just saw this on the UK site - it is rose ete, i think it is similar.
https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/hermes-cinhetic-mini-wallet-H073663CKK4/


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> If you are based in UK, just saw this on the UK site - it is rose ete, i think it is similar.
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/hermes-cinhetic-mini-wallet-H073663CKK4/


Ooooh! So very kind of you to show me this! Thank you so much mswkk! 
It gives me hope! thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4223130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of a still life actually, but she does see some action. Hospital visit in the morning, lunch, shopping, drinks, putting my feet up....


Oh wow! After all that running around, and your K remains looking so elegant and cool as a cucumber!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Meowwu said:


> My jewelry mess of the day!
> 
> View attachment 4223237


A very pretty mess!


----------



## ladysarah

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh wow! After all that running around, and your K remains looking so elegant and cool as a cucumber!


Haha! Thank you! You should have seen my hair!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ladysarah said:


> Haha! Thank you! You should have seen my hair!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Happy Tuesday everyone !

Wearing the year of the Dragon pochette to work today and just enough silk to keep me warm.


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 4223851
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone !
> 
> Wearing the year of the Dragon pochette to work today and just enough silk to keep me warm.



So stylish!![emoji6] Happy Tuesday


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> So stylish!![emoji6] Happy Tuesday


Posted with my phone and didn't know how big the photo is.  I'm a bit embarrassed.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Blue Nuit Evelyne PM.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Posted with my phone and didn't know how big the photo is.  I'm a bit embarrassed.


No worries! You have beautiful skin, and very cute pullover with butterflies that shows very well! Happy Tuesday to  you too!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

A twilly is a lady’s best friend and I always keep one in my bag. 

Just now it helps me holding my apparently still rather hot mocha. Love the silky feel on a hot paper coffee cup [emoji5]


----------



## Julide

SupaUltra_J said:


> A twilly is a lady’s best friend and I always keep one in my bag.
> 
> Just now it helps me holding my apparently still rather hot mocha. Love the silky feel on a hot paper coffee cup [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4224039



So luxurious! I may have to try this!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TresBeauHermes said:


> No worries! You have beautiful skin, and very cute pullover with butterflies that shows very well! Happy Tuesday to  you too!


You're so kind !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

SupaUltra_J said:


> A twilly is a lady’s best friend and I always keep one in my bag.
> 
> Just now it helps me holding my apparently still rather hot mocha. Love the silky feel on a hot paper coffee cup [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4224039


You're so brave to use a twilly on a hot cup of coffee ! Knowing how clumsy I'm, I'll be spilling coffee (even with the lid on) when I walk.  Love the colors on your twilly.  I should make it a habit to put an H scarf in my purse too for those 'dash out of  the house' day.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

This also came to work with me.  Love this combo on the Charniere bracelet.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Julide said:


> So luxurious! I may have to try this!!



Just consider a twilly a handkerchief or pocket square but in a different shape, easy to carry around and can do so much! Give it a go, you'll love it!  



chkpfbeliever said:


> You're so brave to use a twilly on a hot cup of coffee ! Knowing how clumsy I'm, I'll be spilling coffee (even with the lid on) when I walk.  Love the colors on your twilly.  I should make it a habit to put an H scarf in my purse too for those 'dash out of  the house' day.



Thanks dear, I don't normally do it on coffee cups but today I dashed out of the store without grabbing one of paper holders. My twilly comes in handy, and I feel beautiful holding a twilly wrapped coffee on the street too lol. I always try to max out the use of my H silk. They are so versatile.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 4224080
> 
> 
> This also came to work with me.  Love this combo on the Charniere bracelet.



Oh I love the cw. So beautiful.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

We wanted to take a photo because mcdonald’s gave us a generous amount of soft serve LOL. My boxcalf b25 with my bestie’s mini optique c


----------



## LovingTheOrange

.


----------



## renet

LovingTheOrange said:


> We wanted to take a photo because mcdonald’s gave us a generous amount of soft serve LOL. My boxcalf b25 with my bestie’s mini optique c
> 
> View attachment 4224275



[emoji7] Such a sweet photo and [emoji173]️ the shot.


----------



## Hillychristie

SupaUltra_J said:


> A twilly is a lady’s best friend and I always keep one in my bag.
> 
> Just now it helps me holding my apparently still rather hot mocha. Love the silky feel on a hot paper coffee cup [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4224039


Agree about the twilly and I can’t help taking pictures of them when I find matching colours in my activities.
#1 twilly and the steering wheel
#2 mama bag and daughter bag


----------



## Luccibag

Out with my kelly 28


----------



## Dextersmom

I switched to my TPM in Noir for dinner.


----------



## Luccibag

Here’s a still pic -  out with my vintage enamel Constance


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> We wanted to take a photo because mcdonald’s gave us a generous amount of soft serve LOL. My boxcalf b25 with my bestie’s mini optique c
> 
> View attachment 4224275


My favourite soft swirl and my favourite B and C!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Agree about the twilly and I can’t help taking pictures of them when I find matching colours in my activities.
> #1 twilly and the steering wheel
> #2 mama bag and daughter bag


Love both mama bag and daughter bag!! Oh, and the steering wheel is very nice too!
Is tying a twilly around the steering wheel a bad idea?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Luccibag said:


> Out with my kelly 28
> View attachment 4224341
> View attachment 4224343


Black rodeo!!! black rodeooooo!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Luccibag said:


> Here’s a still pic -  out with my vintage enamel Constance
> View attachment 4224346


Beautiful C with....cooookieeeeeessss!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Dextersmom said:


> I switched to my TPM in Noir for dinner.


The GHW makes your cute tpm very posh!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

SupaUltra_J said:


> A twilly is a lady’s best friend and I always keep one in my bag.
> 
> Just now it helps me holding my apparently still rather hot mocha. Love the silky feel on a hot paper coffee cup [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4224039


What an elegant idea! Makes me want to speak French!  C'est une bonne idée et très chic non?


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love both mama bag and daughter bag!! Oh, and the steering wheel is very nice too!
> Is tying a twilly around the steering wheel a bad idea?


Don’t tempt me!


----------



## feeefeee

The very first voyage with my fresh C24 in rose extreme! A very nice surprise from my SA! I gave it a pass 2 months ago for a C24 in blue azur and now finally brought it home with me!


----------



## Dextersmom

TresBeauHermes said:


> The GHW makes your cute tpm very posh!


----------



## acrowcounted

I love how a C24 can make me feel like a million bucks, even in my super casual school drop-off outfit of jeans and a tee.


----------



## mswkk

more pics of the rose tea K35, in different lighting this time... honestly think my phase of small bags are over, this bag is super spacious and can fit in my mac book with no problem!


----------



## Carrierae

mswkk said:


> more pics of the rose tea K35, in different lighting this time... honestly think my phase of small bags are over, this bag is super spacious and can fit in my mac book with no problem!
> View attachment 4224726
> View attachment 4224729



Stunning! I hope this color returns!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

acrowcounted said:


> I love how a C24 can make me feel like a million bucks, even in my super casual school drop-off outfit of jeans and a tee.
> View attachment 4224646


Very nice understated chic! I think its the cookie monster that really firmed up the look


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> more pics of the rose tea K35, in different lighting this time... honestly think my phase of small bags are over, this bag is super spacious and can fit in my mac book with no problem!
> View attachment 4224726
> View attachment 4224729


Oooooooooh  sigh....Not only is it gorgeous, pretty, and drool worthy;  it's VERY useful! Best kind of bag!!!


----------



## Rolo07

My B’s first outing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rolo07 said:


> My B’s first outing!


Ooooh! love your outfit! Your trousers looks absolutely fab with your B! Have fun!


----------



## acrowcounted

.


----------



## acrowcounted

Rolo07 said:


> My B’s first outing!


Gorgeous!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Rolo07 said:


> My B’s first outing!



This colour is stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luccibag said:


> Out with my kelly 28
> View attachment 4224341
> View attachment 4224343


You're so lucky to score the Black rodeo !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luccibag said:


> Here’s a still pic -  out with my vintage enamel Constance
> View attachment 4224346


Vintage !??? It looks brand new to me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mswkk said:


> more pics of the rose tea K35, in different lighting this time... honestly think my phase of small bags are over, this bag is super spacious and can fit in my mac book with no problem!
> View attachment 4224726
> View attachment 4224729



This is just beautiful [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## niki_y

So lucky to run into a GP30 in my dream color yesterday - gris asphalt is such a chameleon, it looks so different under different lighting!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

mswkk said:


> more pics of the rose tea K35, in different lighting this time... honestly think *my phase of small bags are over, this bag is super spacious and can fit in my mac book with no problem!*
> View attachment 4224726
> View attachment 4224729



The bold. Drink up for K35s


----------



## catsinthebag

mswkk said:


> more pics of the rose tea K35, in different lighting this time... honestly think my phase of small bags are over, this bag is super spacious and can fit in my mac book with no problem!
> View attachment 4224726
> View attachment 4224729



It looks great on you! I love my K35s. To me there’s nothing worse than a stylish bag that isn’t quite big enough to carry what I need. K35 fits everything and I don’t even need to play Tetris to get it all to fit!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Picture taken when the weather was still hot.  Bye bye summer!


----------



## Luccibag

A fun H outing with a friend. Me on the left with etoupe 30 and right is Etain 30 [emoji7]


----------



## loves

Can you tell I love the colour blue [emoji170] I love blue and brown together


----------



## niki_y

K35 makes such a wonderful travel bag, she’s enjoying the autumn breeze with me in Tokyo now. ^^


----------



## momasaurus

Luccibag said:


> A fun H outing with a friend. Me on the left with etoupe 30 and right is Etain 30 [emoji7]
> View attachment 4225274


The eternal dilemma. Great picture!!


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> LOVE!



Thank you dear BBC.


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> Still enjoying my summery dresses while I can, with a new-to-me cutie. DH has gifted me with way too many green scarves, so of course I had to have *something* to go with them!
> 
> [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 4207049



Wow! Love how you put together the colors!!!!


----------



## ladysarah

TresBeauHermes said:


>


Finally! Someone with appreciates humour.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I hope this counts, with Ugo Gattoni at the Hermes Carre Club event tonight [emoji173]️ And also my Space Shopping scarf [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## essiedub

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4225270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken when the weather was still hot.  Bye bye summer!


You look great! Are those pants or a skirt? If pants,  they look like an angled length, which is so cool! Or it also looks like a skirt that might be shorter in back? My eyes are playing tricks on me..in either case, it’s a terrific outfit. Please share details!


----------



## LVjudy

Birkinitis said:


> My first day out with my B35bf didn’t go well, in fact it *sucked.* I got the guts up and made two appointments, one with a plastic surgeon to go and get a free consultation about a simple eyelid lift and an orthodontist to discuss the possibility of getting  Invisalign. Wearing my new fabulous( but not yet broken in ) Gucci loafers, ankle jeans, black turtleneck and my BFF B35.  Feeling pretty damn snazzy!
> 
> First appointment I arrive early, plunked my fabulous bag down on an empty seat shown in the above picture and waited to be called for the plastic surgeon appointment.  In the back of my mind, I was thinking that the Doctor might say after looking closely at my face, “we can wait a few years, you look just fine.”   HAAAAAAAAA! That is a comical as it gets. After a quick series of pictures,  he clicked his mouse and up came what seemed to be to be billboard size photos of my face, I was beyond horrified.  The turkey in our yard has a better neck, let alone the beard.  He looked at me and said “I know why you are here.  You came to me for a face-lift correct?”
> 
> Whoaaa nelly, I looked over at the Birkin for some moral support and she flashed her pallidium at me as if to say, “My hide is tight baby! Your turn!”  By the time he got done going over the things that I needed for around 22k, I started drifting off staring at the horrifying pictures on the screen…when he asked me if I had any questions, I just ,mumbled something, grabbed BFF and his $22k printout and scooted off to the next appointment.  I say scooted but more like a limp, at this point, the loafers were starting to feel like my feet were bound.
> Every commercial, every print ad, every friend I have ever asked all seem to rave about Invisalign so I was excited to see what the 2nd free consult  of the day had to say.  Again, I was thinking I could wear clear trays for 9 months to finally fix those two snaggled  teeth of mine.  HAAAAAAAAAA! Quick exam and quick analysis.  The dentist asked, “So, what bothers you about your teeth?” I said, well, my overbite and there are two teeth that seemed to be rather crooked.” To which he responded, “Yes, I can *see* that. I think with a combination of about 2 years in braces and the Invisalign, cost would be around $6,800 and you would be given a retainer to wear for the rest of your life."   Mumbled again something similar to a thank you and BFF and I were out of there at this point in a full limp.
> Then, I remembered I was supposed to get something for dinner so off to the grocery store.   Let me give anyone a bit of free, valuable advice. NEVER, ever EVER take your Birkin BF bag to the grocery store if you are alone unless you want to appear insane.  You can’t pick up anything  with one hand that is either wet, odorous, possibly requiring its own plastic bag like a nice fresh bunch of fresh parsley for example.  How exactly does that work? You can’t set your $13,000 purse that you were stupid enough to bring into the grocery store into an old rusted shopping cart with chicken juice from 4 days ago fermenting on it  and you can’t successfully manage to push the cart with one hand so your bag doesn’t get scratched banging around.  It was a nightmare, I ended up ditching the cart and leaving with my sagging eyes, crooked teeth and crazy bag in tow.  I eyed the wheelchair cart on the way out.
> 
> I sure hope the next outing is more fun.  At the rate I am going, my Birkin is going to be a Burqa and I am going to wear it on my head and call it a day.



Pls share more of your Birkin outings!!! [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] also I had the same experience w/ Invisalign. Thought I would wear a tray just on the bottom for a few months to straighten out a few wonky teeth. Wrong! Was advised I would need a full set that I would wear for months + the lifetime retainer. Pass! Me & my Kelly sashayed away.


----------



## meowlett

Reunited with my Queen B's after a long business trip that I only have my H wallet and twillies to keep me company.


----------



## ladysarah

My rarely used box Kelly in vert fonce. I have to make sure there will be no rain. It's also more of a taxi day bag, rather than a cycling day.


----------



## ms_sivalley

essiedub said:


> You look great! Are those pants or a skirt? If pants,  they look like an angled length, which is so cool! Or it also looks like a skirt that might be shorter in back? My eyes are playing tricks on me..in either case, it’s a terrific outfit. Please share details!


Thanks!  It’s an asymmetric skirt with shorter length in the back.  It will be cool if they have this style in pants too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

niki_y said:


> View attachment 4225353
> 
> 
> K35 makes such a wonderful travel bag, she’s enjoying the autumn breeze with me in Tokyo now. ^^


Oooh beautiful K! Lovely colour and so slouchy gorgeous!  What a lovely location! May I ask where this is in Tokyo??? Daikanyama? TIA!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

loves said:


> Can you tell I love the colour blue [emoji170] I love blue and brown together
> View attachment 4225301


Gorgeous birdie B! My Favourite combo of colours too! May I ask where you got your lovely shirt? I'm always hunting for good shirts! TIA!


----------



## DR2014

meowlett said:


> Reunited with my Queen B's after a long business trip that I only have my H wallet and twillies to keep me company.
> View attachment 4225828


Love your posts!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4225843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rarely used box Kelly in vert fonce. I have to make sure there will be no rain. It's also more of a taxi day bag, rather than a cycling day.


Oooh beautiful K! is that 32? Cycling down e.g. Kings Road in Chelsea with your Kelly! ooooh! sounds sooooo chic!


----------



## msPing

Couldn’t wait, vert cypress garden party went out right away [emoji1316][emoji1316]


----------



## Tinn3rz

Plume today. Please excuse the crappy Twilly tying.


----------



## cafecreme15

Tinn3rz said:


> Plume today. Please excuse the crappy Twilly tying.
> 
> View attachment 4226327



The leather looks so scrumptious!


----------



## Tinn3rz

cafecreme15 said:


> The leather looks so scrumptious!



Thank you! It’s my first Fjord and I love it! [emoji5]


----------



## niki_y

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh beautiful K! Lovely colour and so slouchy gorgeous!  What a lovely location! May I ask where this is in Tokyo??? Daikanyama? TIA!



Thanks!  Yes, I love slouchy kelly’s!  Wow, u know Tokyo well!  The café is indeed in Daikanyama and it’s called Tenoha.  It’s a piece of oasis, definitely worth a visit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

niki_y said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I love slouchy kelly’s!  Wow, u know Tokyo well!  The café is indeed in Daikanyama and it’s called Tenoha.  It’s a piece of oasis, definitely worth a visit!


Thanks for letting me know! There's a restaurant I like called Ivy Place in Daikanyama that has the same kind of vibe so I took at wild guess!  I'll definitely try Tenoha when I'm there next time!
Tokyo in October is wonderful (oh~~the food!!) Enjoy your visit, and please send more pics with your lovely slouchy gorgeous K!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous birdie B! My Favourite combo of colours too! May I ask where you got your lovely shirt? I'm always hunting for good shirts! TIA!


thank you! 
shirt's from sportmax code.



ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4225843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rarely used box Kelly in vert fonce. I have to make sure there will be no rain. It's also more of a taxi day bag, rather than a cycling day.


that is a gorgeous box kelly , vert fonce is stunning


----------



## Hatsoff1

msPing said:


> View attachment 4226169
> 
> 
> Couldn’t wait, vert cypress garden party went out right away [emoji1316][emoji1316]


The colour is stunning! I LOVE it!
I'm waiting on my local store to call me when an Evie or a GP arrives in this colour. Arrival is imminent and seeing this, I can't wait!


----------



## Hatsoff1

Tinn3rz said:


> Plume today. Please excuse the crappy Twilly tying.
> 
> View attachment 4226327


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## dooneybaby

mswkk said:


> more pics of the rose tea K35, in different lighting this time... honestly think my phase of small bags are over, this bag is super spacious and can fit in my mac book with no problem!
> View attachment 4224726
> View attachment 4224729


I can't go any smaller than a 35 Kelly! Any smaller won't fit all of my stuff. That's why I rarely carry my Herbag! The rose color is divine!


----------



## meowlett

On the go again.  But with my B35.  No more Birkin withdrawal.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hatsoff1 said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## msPing

Hatsoff1 said:


> The colour is stunning! I LOVE it!
> I'm waiting on my local store to call me when an Evie or a GP arrives in this colour. Arrival is imminent and seeing this, I can't wait!



Thank you!! Totally agree, The color is stunning.
Hope yours arrive soon, I actually was hoping for an evelyne or GP too. Our store only had the GP in the system though.
Can’t wait to see which one you get! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hatsoff1

msPing said:


> Thank you!! Totally agree, The color is stunning.
> Hope yours arrive soon, I actually was hoping for an evelyne or GP too. Our store only had the GP in the system though.
> Can’t wait to see which one you get! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I was lucky to be given a sneaky peak at what bags my store have already ordered in vert cypres. 
They have an Evie, GP, Picotin, Lindy and mini Roulis. The latter had already been earmarked for other clients. They have lots of SLGs in the colour in different leathers which is how I spotted it's potential gorgeousness for a bag. [emoji5]
Enjoy your bag, it's a beauty!


----------



## msPing

Hatsoff1 said:


> I was lucky to be given a sneaky peak at what bags my store have already ordered in vert cypres.
> They have an Evie, GP, Picotin, Lindy and mini Roulis. The latter had already been earmarked for other clients. They have lots of SLGs in the colour in different leathers which is how I spotted it's potential gorgeousness for a bag. [emoji5]
> Enjoy your bag, it's a beauty!



Oh a Lindy in this color would be gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] can I just say I want more of this color? Lol.

But onto ban island I go... haha


----------



## diane278

BdC patiently waiting for me as I wander around looking at upholstered pieces. She’s quite the social butterfly these days.....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> BdC patiently waiting for me as I wander around looking at upholstered pieces. She’s quite the social butterfly these days.....
> View attachment 4227225


Such lovely color! I can hear her purring in that cozy blanky~~


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> On the go again.  But with my B35.  No more Birkin withdrawal.
> View attachment 4226727


Gorgeous colour and not lonely anymore!


----------



## Lilikay

meowlett said:


> On the go again.  But with my B35.  No more Birkin withdrawal.
> View attachment 4226727


Don’t tell me! I’m taking my kids to Orlando (Disney + Universal) next Sunday and I can’t picture a chance to wear a Birkin anytime while being there, but I feel sick every time I think about leaving all of them behind. I’m going bananas!


----------



## meowlett

Leileka said:


> Don’t tell me! I’m taking my kids to Orlando (Disney + Universal) next Sunday and I can’t picture a chance to wear a Birkin anytime while being there, but I feel sick every time I think about leaving all of them behind. I’m going bananas!


Well, I was without any H bags for 10 days.  It was unbearable.  Then my friend had to send me a picture of her new Croc Kelly while I was still on my way home.  I almost vomitted blood as it was in exactly the same spec as the Birkin that I am wishing for.


----------



## Lilikay

meowlett said:


> Well, I was without any H bags for 10 days.  It was unbearable.  Then my friend had to send me a picture of her new Croc Kelly while I was still on my way home.  I almost vomitted blood as it was in exactly the same spec as the Birkin that I am wishing for.


I know, I can feel your pain. Besides, there is also this bag of yours that never comes, that’s beyond unbearable.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowlett

Leileka said:


> I know, I can feel your pain. Besides, there is also this bag of yours that never comes, that’s beyond unbearable.


My SM confirmed that my desired B has been podium ordered.  It will likely arrive in 2019.  Meanwhile, a couple pacifiers have been offered for this semester.  I am waiting patiently for the pacifiers.  I know one of the pacifiers will make my friend vomit blood if I deal her the blow at the right moment.  So I am keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## Lilikay

meowlett said:


> My SM confirmed that my desired B has been podium ordered.  It will likely arrive in 2019.  Meanwhile, a couple pacifiers have been offered for this semester.  I am waiting patiently for the pacifiers.  I know one of the pacifiers will make my friend vomit blood if I deal her the blow at the right moment.  So I am keeping my mouth shut.


Good girl!


----------



## lulilu

"Vomiting blood" over Hermes?


----------



## meowlett

lulilu said:


> "Vomiting blood" over Hermes?


Figuratively.


----------



## lilmonkey

Got a little something something to match the palladium hardware on big red! Two iconic pieces that I've wanted for a long time!  Peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## meowlett

lilmonkey said:


> Got a little something something to match the palladium hardware on big red! Two iconic pieces that I've wanted for a long time!  Peanut butter and jelly.
> View attachment 4227449


Love it!!!!!


----------



## lilmonkey

meowlett said:


> My SM confirmed that my desired B has been podium ordered.  It will likely arrive in 2019.  Meanwhile, a couple pacifiers have been offered for this semester.  I am waiting patiently for the pacifiers.  I know one of the pacifiers will make my friend vomit blood if I deal her the blow at the right moment.  So I am keeping my mouth shut.



@meowlett Thank you! I see that gold on gold B35! May I ask what you special ordered?


----------



## meowlett

lilmonkey said:


> @meowlett Thank you! I see that gold on gold B35! May I ask what you special ordered?


The podium order was for a Croc Birkin, which was made back a while back.  My current SO is a dedication to my dog in heaven.  I almost cried...


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> BdC patiently waiting for me as I wander around looking at upholstered pieces. She’s quite the social butterfly these days.....
> View attachment 4227225



Gorgeous!


----------



## lilmonkey

meowlett said:


> The podium order was for a Croc Birkin, which was made back a while back.  My current SO is a dedication to my dog in heaven.  I almost cried...



Goodness, a croc! May I ask what color?

The bag charm of your rainbow dog is very sweet!


----------



## rachelkitty

pinkiestarlet said:


> I hope this counts, with Ugo Gattoni at the Hermes Carre Club event tonight [emoji173]️ And also my Space Shopping scarf [emoji6]
> View attachment 4225618



Thanks for sharing this with us! I’m a Ugo fan as well. What a honor to meet him! Were you able to chat with him much ?


----------



## PinkPeonies

Out “checking” out some shoes with VN [emoji177]


----------



## Hillychristie

The Hermes Carre Club event is such a blast!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

rachelkitty said:


> Thanks for sharing this with us! I’m a Ugo fan as well. What a honor to meet him! Were you able to chat with him much ?



Not really, I was actually pretty nervous when I went up to him to ask for his autograph and a photo, my mind really blanked out [emoji23]


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> We wanted to take a photo because mcdonald’s gave us a generous amount of soft serve LOL. My boxcalf b25 with my bestie’s mini optique c
> 
> View attachment 4224275


Cool photo!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## amanda_wanghx

At the Carrè Club event in Singapore 
IG: @wang_hx


----------



## hannahsophia

Leileka said:


> Don’t tell me! I’m taking my kids to Orlando (Disney + Universal) next Sunday and I can’t picture a chance to wear a Birkin anytime while being there, but I feel sick every time I think about leaving all of them behind. I’m going bananas!



An Evelyne would be perfect for Disney though!


----------



## meowlett

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4227746
> 
> At the Carrè Club event in Singapore
> IG: @wang_hx


So beautiful!!!!


----------



## meowlett

Cookie of the day is back.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

After I bought a small Chanel vanity case, I found that I reached to that bag more often than my other H bags. On last Sunday, I decided to carry my lindy out for a dinner.


And wearing my Kelly watch and a kawaii bracelet.



Happy weekend.


----------



## PIPET83

My new 25 perfecto size. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Lilikay

hannahsophia said:


> An Evelyne would be perfect for Disney though!


Yeap! Evelyne TPM is coming for sure!


----------



## Tonimichelle

PinkPeonies said:


> Out “checking” out some shoes with VN [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4227667


Your B is soooo beautiful!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

loves said:


> thank you!
> shirt's from sportmax code.
> 
> 
> that is a gorgeous box kelly , vert fonce is stunning


Thank you!


----------



## rachelkitty

pinkiestarlet said:


> Not really, I was actually pretty nervous when I went up to him to ask for his autograph and a photo, my mind really blanked out [emoji23]



Ohh I will be such a nervous case too.  I better have my questions ready before I go!


----------



## PinkPeonies

Tonimichelle said:


> Your B is soooo beautiful!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## ivy1026

Out with miss pico


----------



## MSO13

out and about with my very first Kelly, SO Etain with white contrast stitching 35R in Togo now 4 years old. Convenient my initials are also SO 
Had the initials added when a craftsman came to our local for an event.


----------



## 1LV

Love the little TPM (& a good margarita!).


----------



## fawnhagh

First time out with my Gris T baby b with RGHW [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GoldFish8

fawnhagh said:


> First time out with my Gris T baby b with RGHW [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4228826


Ugh love the rose gold hardware so much!!!


----------



## wannaprada

Took my new baby, my B30 Gold Togo w/GHW, out for only the third time since getting her, this time to a friend's private birthday/charity party at the Madison Ave Christian Louboutin boutique Friday. While I didn't walk in with either of the boots I have on in the pics, needless to say I did walk out with them!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Sunday coffee run!


----------



## mcpro

Loving the blues...



View attachment 4228994


----------



## scholastican

chincac said:


> mini Barenia C on the train and in the office.
> 
> View attachment 4199599
> View attachment 4199612



Beautiful!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

wannaprada said:


> Took my new baby, my B30 Gold Togo w/GHW, out for only the third time since getting her, this time to a friend's private birthday/charity party at the Madison Ave Christian Louboutin boutique Friday. While I didn't walk in with either of the boots I have on in the pics, needless to say I did walk out with them!
> View attachment 4228906
> View attachment 4228907


The boots in the top picture are perfect with your bag


----------



## momasaurus

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4225843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rarely used box Kelly in vert fonce. I have to make sure there will be no rain. It's also more of a taxi day bag, rather than a cycling day.


Oooooh, vert fonce. Box. Beautiful~!


----------



## thyme

thank you 


scholastican said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

wannaprada said:


> Took my new baby, my B30 Gold Togo w/GHW, out for only the third time since getting her, this time to a friend's private birthday/charity party at the Madison Ave Christian Louboutin boutique Friday. While I didn't walk in with either of the boots I have on in the pics, needless to say I did walk out with them!
> View attachment 4228906
> View attachment 4228907


Oh my goodness! You look absolutely fabulous with your gorgeous B and those lovely lovely booties! Love your jacket and jeans style!  Both CL looks fab on you, but I must say, the gold color booties looks FABULOUS with your B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4227835
> 
> Cookie of the day is back.


Yay cookie!
Two lattes but only one cookie....I hope no one got hurt!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fawnhagh said:


> First time out with my Gris T baby b with RGHW [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4228826


What a beautiful B! with RGHW! wow!


----------



## aki_sato

The scarf and the bag today


----------



## cavalla

msPing said:


> View attachment 4226169
> 
> 
> Couldn’t wait, vert cypress garden party went out right away [emoji1316][emoji1316]



Am loving vert cypress. It looks beautiful in all different leathers!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

aki_sato said:


> The scarf and the bag today


What a great combo! love the jeans jacket with B and Samourai!


----------



## cocomlle

fawnhagh said:


> First time out with my Gris T baby b with RGHW [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4228826



That is one gorgeous B!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

wannaprada said:


> Took my new baby, my B30 Gold Togo w/GHW, out for only the third time since getting her, this time to a friend's private birthday/charity party at the Madison Ave Christian Louboutin boutique Friday. While I didn't walk in with either of the boots I have on in the pics, needless to say I did walk out with them!
> View attachment 4228906
> View attachment 4228907



Those boots are made for walking and that B is made for ogling! Very stylish!



Madam Bijoux said:


> The boots in the top picture are perfect with your bag



 +1


----------



## cocomlle

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4228936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday coffee run!



You are so cute! I'm loving your outfits!!!


----------



## aki_sato

TresBeauHermes said:


> What a great combo! love the jeans jacket with B and Samourai!


Thank you for your like and kind comment @TresBeauHermes


----------



## mcpro

Loving the blues....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mcpro said:


> Loving the blues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229340


Perfect matching shoes for your gorgeous C!


----------



## ms_sivalley

cocomlle said:


> You are so cute! I'm loving your outfits!!!


Thank you!  You are so sweet


----------



## ms_sivalley

mcpro said:


> Loving the blues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229340


Gorgeous blue!  Blue Encre or Blue Electric?


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> Loving the blues....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229340



Love the blues!


----------



## mcpro

TresBeauHermes said:


> Perfect matching shoes for your gorgeous C!


 thank you 



ms_sivalley said:


> Gorgeous blue!  Blue Encre or Blue Electric?



it's blue electric



renet said:


> Love the blues!



thank you, I think I'm a fan of hermes blues


----------



## Notorious Pink

fawnhagh said:


> First time out with my Gris T baby b with RGHW [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4228826



This bag is just utter perfection. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Breakfast nibbles while waiting for DS’s lesson...


----------



## diane278

Despite the summer weather’s attempts to kill me by degrees, I’ve survived the heat and am loving the cooler weather. The Octogone clutch is ready to do a bit of shopping....poor thing, it’s been awhile since it’s seen the light of day....


----------



## thyme

action shots from Marrakech, Morocco..


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> action shots from Marrakech, Morocco..
> View attachment 4230030
> View attachment 4230041
> View attachment 4230046



Your outfit and bag are perfect for that setting!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Your outfit and bag are perfect for that setting!



thank you i only realised my rose lipstick Mini K matches the pink on my Savana Dance tee on this trip!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> action shots from Marrakech, Morocco..
> View attachment 4230030
> View attachment 4230041
> View attachment 4230046


Lovely travel pics with your mini K !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Miss GA went to work with me to lift my spirits.  Instead of having her on the table behind me, I purposely put it in front so I can sneak a peek at her from time to time.  She also smells pretty good too!   Should take her more often and she blends well with the office furniture.


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lovely travel pics with your mini K !



Thank you chpkbeliever


----------



## azukitea

chkpfbeliever said:


> Miss GA went to work with me to lift my spirits.  Instead of having her on the table behind me, I purposely put it in front so I can sneak a peek at her from time to time.  She also smells pretty good too!   Should take her more often and she blends well with the office furniture.


looks great and i agree it blends well into the background!


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## HavLab

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4228936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday coffee run!


In addition to the bag, this skirt is super cute!


----------



## HavLab

wannaprada said:


> Took my new baby, my B30 Gold Togo w/GHW, out for only the third time since getting her, this time to a friend's private birthday/charity party at the Madison Ave Christian Louboutin boutique Friday. While I didn't walk in with either of the boots I have on in the pics, needless to say I did walk out with them!
> View attachment 4228906
> View attachment 4228907


looks good!  I've been looking inspiration with my gold B!


----------



## ms_sivalley

HavLab said:


> In addition to the bag, this skirt is super cute!


Thank you for the sweet comments!


----------



## HavLab

ms_sivalley said:


> Thank you for the sweet comments!



Can you share the brand?!


----------



## ms_sivalley

HavLab said:


> Can you share the brand?!


I bought it off a street mall in Tokyo a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230155


Hello, Beautiful Shawl Twin!  I love your new vintage H bag, too! You are rocking the green!!!!! LOVE!


----------



## theVirginienne

My B30 making the rounds at RH ☺️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> action shots from Marrakech, Morocco..
> View attachment 4230030
> View attachment 4230041
> View attachment 4230046


Love your outfit and your cute mini K! The scenery is gorgeous too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230155


Looove your outfit and how you coordinated everything! Your bracelet, your shawl, your bag...So lovely!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Miss GA went to work with me to lift my spirits.  Instead of having her on the table behind me, I purposely put it in front so I can sneak a peek at her from time to time.  She also smells pretty good too!   Should take her more often and she blends well with the office furniture.


Gorgeous B!   If it was me, I would never get any work done staring at her~~!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

theVirginienne said:


> My B30 making the rounds at RH ☺️


Gorgeous! I think you need to get those furniture now....


----------



## peggioka

MSO13 said:


> out and about with my very first Kelly, SO Etain with white contrast stitching 35R in Togo now 4 years old. Convenient my initials are also SO
> Had the initials added when a craftsman came to our local for an event.
> 
> View attachment 4228151


  the jacket is so gorgeous!  may I ask which brand and season is it?  thanks!


----------



## MSO13

peggioka said:


> the jacket is so gorgeous!  may I ask which brand and season is it?  thanks!


it’s Chanel from the Paris-Rome collection


----------



## thyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your outfit and your cute mini K! The scenery is gorgeous too!



Thank you TresBeauHermes


----------



## theVirginienne

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous! I think you need to get those furniture now....



Lol I did! I picked out a chair for my bedroom (not the one in that picture though)


----------



## tv_vt1809

Coffee with my baby VV


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> Hello, Beautiful Shawl Twin!  I love your new vintage H bag, too! You are rocking the green!!!!! LOVE!


Thank you for your kind compliment, Ladybaga!  I would love to see an action shot of you in this shawl...with your hair!



TresBeauHermes said:


> Looove your outfit and how you coordinated everything! Your bracelet, your shawl, your bag...So lovely!


What a nice thing to say, TresBeauHermes....thank you!



tv_vt1809 said:


> Coffee with my baby VV


I have recently "gone green" with Hermes....your photo makes me go green with envy - beautiful bag!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230155



I’m new—what is that little bag’s style?


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Miss GA went to work with me to lift my spirits.  Instead of having her on the table behind me, I purposely put it in front so I can sneak a peek at her from time to time.  She also smells pretty good too!   Should take her more often and she blends well with the office furniture.


What a beauty!


----------



## Yodabest

Taking a ride with my lovely Evie PM in etain.


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you for your kind compliment, Ladybaga!  I would love to see an action shot of you in this shawl...with your hair!
> 
> 
> What a nice thing to say, TresBeauHermes....thank you!
> 
> 
> I have recently "gone green" with Hermes....your photo makes me go green with envy - beautiful bag!!



Will do, bobkat! I am currently waiting on my vert vertigo b30.  Fingers crossed she'll be born and will arrive around Christmas! I will for sure post an updated pic wearing the shawl with my new green baby.


----------



## theVirginienne

tv_vt1809 said:


> Coffee with my baby VV


oh my gosh love your constance but who makes the SHOES?!! they're spectacular


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tv_vt1809 said:


> Coffee with my baby VV


Gorgeous C! the color is stunning! But but but,  A shoe that stares back at you? Priceless! Love how the eye color matches your C! Gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PC1984 said:


> Taking a ride with my lovely Evie PM in etain.


I think you just helped me pick my next Evie colour! Gorgeous!


----------



## renet

PC1984 said:


> Taking a ride with my lovely Evie PM in etain.



Lately love Gris Etain and Etoupe colors on H bags! [emoji3590]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> I think you just helped me pick my next Evie colour! Gorgeous!



I have the same thought, TBH! [emoji13] 
Seen many TPF enablers wearing Evie PM size, as crossbody or shoulder bag, and suits me when I dress down or need to run errands. [emoji7]

Excuse to buy a bag!  [emoji23]


----------



## SupaUltra_J

While I wait for the Affidavit [emoji18] #hermeskelly35rocks!


----------



## diane278

SupaUltra_J said:


> While I wait for the Affidavit [emoji18] #hermeskelly35rocks!
> View attachment 4231510


You’ve handled this entire situation with an elegance & grace that I find amazing under the circumstances. You’ve taken the high road to whole new elevation.....


----------



## 1LV

diane278 said:


> You’ve handled this entire situation with an elegance & grace that I find amazing under the circumstances. You’ve taken the high road to whole new elevation.....


Couldn’t agree more.  Epitome of class and poise.


----------



## renet

...


----------



## renet

Accompanying Lindy is my new Cornaline Rodeo today.  Brought them with me to my medical appointment today. [emoji2]

Love the black and cornaline contrasts...cool! 
[emoji1665] x [emoji3448]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> I have the same thought, TBH! [emoji13]
> Seen many TPF enablers wearing Evie PM size, as crossbody or shoulder bag, and suits me when I dress down or need to run errands. [emoji7]
> 
> Excuse to buy a bag!  [emoji23]


Gawd, its terrible renet! You find things on tpf  that you didn't know you needed!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Accompanying Lindy is my new Cornaline Rodeo today.  Brought them with me to my medical appointment today. [emoji2]
> 
> Love the black and cornaline contrasts...cool!
> [emoji1665] x [emoji3448]
> 
> View attachment 4231758


Oh that is so so cute!  The single color Rodeo is so nice! And  your Lindy!  Is that new? I don't remember that one! Is it 26? Its so fabulous! Now I know I "need" a Lindy!


----------



## tv_vt1809

bobkat1991 said:


> I have recently "gone green" with Hermes....your photo makes me go green with envy - beautiful bag!!



Thank you so much!! Green is a recent discovery for me as well and I’m pleasantly surprised at how much I’m enjoying this colour! Definitely looking out for more greens from Hermes in the future! 



theVirginienne said:


> oh my gosh love your constance but who makes the SHOES?!! they're spectacular



Haha thank you! These are old shoes from designer Nicholas Kirkwood - love his quirky designs!! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous C! the color is stunning! But but but,  A shoe that stares back at you? Priceless! Love how the eye color matches your C! Gorgeous!



Ahha you have such good “eye” for details!! I totally picked these shoes for the green in the eyes


----------



## cece1

Waiting for lunch date to arrive ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## bobkat1991

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I’m new—what is that little bag’s style?


It's an RD duffle, from the 1990's.


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh that is so so cute!  The single color Rodeo is so nice! And  your Lindy!  Is that new? I don't remember that one! Is it 26? Its so fabulous! Now I know I "need" a Lindy!



Thank you! I am glad I did not pass on this cornaline pony! It goes so well with my black bags. [emoji2]

Oh no, I have this black/toffee Lindy 26 since beginning of this year. I’m lucky to get this combi In a size I’m comfortable in. I always find 30 is a bit boxy especially in Evercolor. So I asked for a 26 in Clemence leather and this is what I was shown. [emoji3526]


----------



## DYH

Been a bit busy lately so literally havent changed bag for a few weeks now. Is it bad to say that i am beginning to not get inspired by this bag anymore?


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gawd, its terrible renet! You find things on tpf  that you didn't know you needed!



Hehehe...yeah! Terrible, I know! However, I couldn’t resist all the beautiful bags, charms and temptations to own one! Helpppp, plsssssss! [emoji23]


----------



## SupaUltra_J

diane278 said:


> You’ve handled this entire situation with an elegance & grace that I find amazing under the circumstances. You’ve taken the high road to whole new elevation.....





1LV said:


> Couldn’t agree more.  Epitome of class and poise.



Thank you for your kind words. Stay calm and solve problems. That's the priority right? Oh and enjoy our H goodies .


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you! I am glad I did not pass on this cornaline pony! It goes so well with my black bags. [emoji2]
> 
> Oh no, I have this black/toffee Lindy 26 since beginning of this year. I’m lucky to get this combi In a size I’m comfortable in. I always find 30 is a bit boxy especially in Evercolor. So I asked for a 26 in Clemence leather and this is what I was shown. [emoji3526]


sigh.....Clemence....Lindy 26...toffee inside....Another thing I discovered that I "need"....I blame you renet~~


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> sigh.....Clemence....Lindy 26...toffee inside....Another thing I discovered that I "need"....I blame you renet~~



Oh dear, please don’t blame me! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Having bubble tea with my pico to explain to her why I didn't take her out for a while...


----------



## 1LV

TresBeauHermes said:


> Having bubble tea with my pico to explain to her why I didn't take her out for a while...
> View attachment 4232802


Such a vibrant, happy color!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cece1 said:


> Waiting for lunch date to arrive ❤️❤️❤️


Every B and K is so breathtaking ! Love rolling down my screen to see such beauty.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TresBeauHermes said:


> Having bubble tea with my pico to explain to her why I didn't take her out for a while...
> View attachment 4232802


Love it after every reply on TPF that my screen refreshes to show another gorgeous bag.  Your Pico is so sweet ! and love your CSGM too.  I'm glad that H finally uses Epsom on the Pico so it can stand in shape for a while.


----------



## thyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Having bubble tea with my pico to explain to her why I didn't take her out for a while...
> View attachment 4232802



Pretty pico
Pretty pico
Pretty pico


----------



## Tinn3rz

Eating Ice Cream [emoji510]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> Pretty pico
> Pretty pico
> Pretty pico


Ahahaha Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

1LV said:


> Such a vibrant, happy color!


Yesss~! She makes me smile!


----------



## odette57

DYH said:


> Been a bit busy lately so literally havent changed bag for a few weeks now. Is it bad to say that i am beginning to not get inspired by this bag anymore?
> 
> View attachment 4232138


Lovely bag!
Did you mean you've been wearing the same bag for a few weeks and because of that you feel like the kelly is not inspiring you anymore?


----------



## cece1

chkpfbeliever said:


> Every B and K is so breathtaking ! Love rolling down my screen to see such beauty.


Thank you for your sweet comment!  It's my first K and I am so in love!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love it after every reply on TPF that my screen refreshes to show another gorgeous bag.  Your Pico is so sweet ! and love your CSGM too.  I'm glad that H finally uses Epsom on the Pico so it can stand in shape for a while.


Thank you chkpfbeliever~ Epsom is the reason why I brought her home! She has very good deportment!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> Eating Ice Cream [emoji510]
> 
> View attachment 4232804


Ice-cream and B!  Sounds like heaven!


----------



## Tinn3rz

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ice-cream and B!  Sounds like heaven!



Two of my favorite things!! [emoji51]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

I’ve been MIA for a while- crazy busy -  but here is my pic of me today with Miss Vitamin C - she matches the fall colors outside ! but I refrained from wearing black ...too close to Halloween !


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Waiting patiently to come out and play ...this past Friday ...K35 Ardennes ...I always feel so grown up when I wear her ...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> Two of my favorite things!! [emoji51]


Okay...gotta ask....which flavours? strawberry and green tea?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4233000
> 
> Waiting patiently to come out and play ...this past Friday ...K35 Ardennes ...I always feel so grown up when I wear her ...


Missed you Auntie Mame~~! Gorgeous grown-up K and missed your gorgeous B! Love your twilly too! I think its the first time I saw your adorable doggy photo bombing!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4233000
> 
> Waiting patiently to come out and play ...this past Friday ...K35 Ardennes ...I always feel so grown up when I wear her ...



Too excited to see your pic that I even forgot to quote your post! 

I am a slave for Ardennes sellier K! Absolutely stunning and you just inspired me to take out my Ardennes K over the weekend!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

TresBeauHermes said:


> Missed you Auntie Mame~~! Gorgeous grown-up K and missed your gorgeous B! Love your twilly too! I think its the first time I saw your adorable doggy photo bombing!


Thank you !! I need to take photos of Ms C’s sisters ...as for the puppy- he’s wondering why I wasn’t taking a photo of just him - love my Flashy...


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

SupaUltra_J said:


> Too excited to see your pic that I even forgot to quote your post!
> 
> I am a slave for Ardennes sellier K! Absolutely stunning and you just inspired me to take out my Ardennes K over the weekend!


Love my Grand Dame Ardennes - she was my first H bag and my first pre-loved, she has done a great job showing me the H ropes ...please post pics of yours !


----------



## Tinn3rz

TresBeauHermes said:


> Okay...gotta ask....which flavours? strawberry and green tea?



Flavors in the pic are pistachio and Nutella. [emoji5]


----------



## momasaurus

cece1 said:


> Waiting for lunch date to arrive [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Awesome color!!!


----------



## momasaurus

TresBeauHermes said:


> Having bubble tea with my pico to explain to her why I didn't take her out for a while...
> View attachment 4232802



Epsom pico! How do you like it? I don’t understand my picos.....[emoji12]


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Having bubble tea with my pico to explain to her why I didn't take her out for a while...
> View attachment 4232802



Haha...why you never feel to amaze me? [emoji23] 

So what are you going to use to pacify Ms Pico?


----------



## cece1

momasaurus said:


> Awesome color!!!


Thank you!!!  It's my first K and I'm on cloud 9 ❤️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

momasaurus said:


> Epsom pico! How do you like it? I don’t understand my picos.....[emoji12]


I love my Epsom pico, Momasaurus! She has very good deportment--doesn't slouch, handles always straight up, behaves very well and tummy wide open when I search for things inside. But she gets all upset  when I don't take her out, and she starts to demand for things!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Haha...why you never feel to amaze me? [emoji23]
> 
> So what are you going to use to pacify Ms Pico?


Sigh.... Oh renet, I tried to reason with Miss Pico, but she just doesn't want to listen!  After I finish my bubble tea, I've negotiated down to getting another pet for her; a Calvi....sigh.....


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sigh.... Oh renet, I tried to reason with Miss Pico, but she just doesn't want to listen!  After I finish my bubble tea, I've negotiated down to getting another pet for her; a Calvi....sigh.....


[emoji33] [emoji23] That’s why never reason with your love! [emoji13]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Weekend started early at the Quayside. 
Happy weekend, TPF!


----------



## GoldFish8

Was attempting to clean out my closet, but got side tracked by some of my bags. 
Here is a group shot of my whole “noir” family together. Another pic comparing the size of the K28 retourne to the B25. An another with some cutie rodeo horses. 

Again, apologize about the chaos in the background, we just got home from a trip and all the things are in all the places!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Weekend started early at the Quayside.
> Happy weekend, TPF!


I think your weekend has started off fabulous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Was attempting to clean out my closet, but got side tracked by some of my bags.
> Here is a group shot of my whole “noir” family together. Another pic comparing the size of the K28 retourne to the B25. An another with some cutie rodeo horses.
> 
> Again, apologize about the chaos in the background, we just got home from a trip and all the things are in all the places!


All your bags are so gorgeous!  After drooling at  your bags, I ogled at your HUGE closet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

TresBeauHermes said:


> Having bubble tea with my pico to explain to her why I didn't take her out for a while...
> View attachment 4232802


Your picotin is absolutely stunning! Love the handles!


----------



## momasaurus

TresBeauHermes said:


> I love my Epsom pico, Momasaurus! She has very good deportment--doesn't slouch, handles always straight up, behaves very well and tummy wide open when I search for things inside. But she gets all upset  when I don't take her out, and she starts to demand for things!


Good to know, thanks! Slouching can be so annoying.


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> All your bags are so gorgeous!  After drooling at  your bags, I ogled at your HUGE closet!


Haha you should have seen it before! DH had two bedrooms converted into one very large closet. JUST FOR HIM! Well, when our youngest daughter came along we had to chop that closet in half to make a nursery and I laid claim to the other half of the closet. Poor DH. He has had to downsize quite a bit for the sake of his girls


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Your picotin is absolutely stunning! Love the handles!


thank you xiangxiang0731~~!


----------



## tv_vt1809

My companions at work today. Happy Friday everyone


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Haha you should have seen it before! DH had two bedrooms converted into one very large closet. JUST FOR HIM! Well, when our youngest daughter came along we had to chop that closet in half to make a nursery and I laid claim to the other half of the closet. Poor DH. He has had to downsize quite a bit for the sake of his girls


Wow 2 bedrooms just for him?  Your DH sounds fabulous! But his fabulousness cannot withstand Girl Power that will take over the world!  Starting with closets!


----------



## foreverbagslove

marzipanchen said:


> oooooh @foreverbagslove - what a beauty!
> may I ask what color she is? TIA



Sorry for the late response... not sure when I didn’t get the notification. 
It’s rouge casque , dear [emoji4]


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow 2 bedrooms just for him?  Your DH sounds fabulous! But his fabulousness cannot withstand Girl Power that will take over the world!  Starting with closets!


Lol! Totally! DH use to be the biggest primadonna when I met him. To be honest I’d totally forgotten that about him until just right now. My how kids can change a person. But yes my DH is fabulous! He goes along with my Hermes shenanigans as long as he doesn’t have to come with me  which suits me just fine, because shopping with DH is like


----------



## Monique1004

Hillychristie said:


> Weekend started early at the Quayside.
> Happy weekend, TPF!



Making me want to take out my gold Halzan this weekend!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> I think your weekend has started off fabulous!


Hopefully, it stays that way everyday!
You finally posted....pico and scarf are so well put together. Love...


----------



## Hillychristie

Monique1004 said:


> Making me want to take out my gold Halzan this weekend!


And if you do, post pic pls...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Having bubble tea with my pico to explain to her why I didn't take her out for a while...
> View attachment 4232802


ROTFL 
Hope she wasn’t too upset and the little ‘bribe’, I mean pet worked...
Tell her she’s too pretty to be out and about everyday just like any other bag


----------



## NOIRetMoi

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230155


You look fabulous, bobkat!
Your bag definitely stands out among a sea of B’s, K’s and C’s. I love it!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

wannaprada said:


> Took my new baby, my B30 Gold Togo w/GHW, out for only the third time since getting her, this time to a friend's private birthday/charity party at the Madison Ave Christian Louboutin boutique Friday. While I didn't walk in with either of the boots I have on in the pics, needless to say I did walk out with them!
> View attachment 4228906
> View attachment 4228907


Those boots are made for W-A-L-K-I-N-G!
Perfect match with your bag!
Gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

You know how it is. You take your vintage clutch and go to the hardware store to pick up a few things you need at home and you find yourself looking at metal cabinet pulls because they look so good next to the bag's latch. On the way to the restroom, you get detoured by the tile displays. You neither like what you see, nor do you plan to do any tiling, but some of them look like they might make good backdrops for the bag 'cause, IDK, you might want to set the bag in the damp air while you shower?  So you pretend you're trying to decide and take a few photos.  Then you realize that therapy might be a better investment than tiles....so you pay for the stuff you needed and leave.  Just another Friday morning.


----------



## meowlett

Some cookie photos...


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diane278 said:


> You know how it is. You take your vintage clutch and go to the hardware store to pick up a few things you need at home and you find yourself looking at metal cabinet pulls because they look so good next to the bag's latch. On the way to the restroom, you get detoured by the tile displays. You neither like what you see, nor do you plan to do any tiling, but some of them look like they might make good backdrops for the bag 'cause, IDK, you might want to set the bag in the damp air while you shower?  So you pretend you're trying to decide and take a few photos.  Then you realize that therapy might be a better investment than tiles....so you pay for the stuff you needed and leave.  Just another Friday morning.
> View attachment 4233961
> 
> View attachment 4233973


I bet the other hardware stuff have never seen anything so stylish and are still talking amongst themselves about this curvaceous/square, smooth with a silver latch thing that stopped by today!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> Some cookie photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233982
> View attachment 4233983


You feed them cookies and they haven’t gained an ounce! That’s great!
Mine love cheese. I always try to keep an eye on them though because you never know...


----------



## ms_sivalley

TGIF!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Hopefully, it stays that way everyday!
> You finally posted....pico and scarf are so well put together. Love...


Thank you Hillychristie~~ The floodgate had been opened....


----------



## diane278

blondissima777 said:


> I bet the other hardware stuff have never seen anything so stylish and are still talking amongst themselves about this curvaceous/square, smooth with a silver latch thing that stopped by today!


I actually looked to see if they had a similar, but larger, latch to use on a gate. But, no luck!


----------



## diane278

I think I h


meowlett said:


> Some cookie photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233982
> View attachment 4233983


I think I heard the BdC saying it wished it had a cookie.....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> ROTFL
> Hope she wasn’t too upset and the little ‘bribe’, I mean pet worked...
> Tell her she’s too pretty to be out and about everyday just like any other bag


Ahaha! Yes! bribe worked! now she's fussing over what color pet to get


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> You know how it is. You take your vintage clutch and go to the hardware store to pick up a few things you need at home and you find yourself looking at metal cabinet pulls because they look so good next to the bag's latch. On the way to the restroom, you get detoured by the tile displays. You neither like what you see, nor do you plan to do any tiling, but some of them look like they might make good backdrops for the bag 'cause, IDK, you might want to set the bag in the damp air while you shower?  So you pretend you're trying to decide and take a few photos.  Then you realize that therapy might be a better investment than tiles....so you pay for the stuff you needed and leave.  Just another Friday morning.
> View attachment 4233961
> 
> View attachment 4233973


LOL   I heard Martini helps...


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diane278 said:


> I actually looked to see if they had a similar, but larger, latch to use on a gate. But, no luck!


Maybe Hermès Horizon can accommodate you


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahaha! Yes! bribe worked! now she's fussing over what color pet to get


Maybe a Rose Jaipur/Orange Poppy Verso?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> Some cookie photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233982
> View attachment 4233983


Interesting that your BE Lindy is in front of the Samsung phone, which is not another BE to match your bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4233988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF!


Always love a gold Kelly !  TGIF.


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> I think I heard the BdC saying it wished it had a cookie.....


It certainly got fed.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TGIF !! only got a few hours left of work before a busy weekend.

Brought my black sheep today to make the time go faster !!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Maybe a Rose Jaipur/Orange Poppy Verso?


Oooooh! good choice! Will tell Pico! Thank you!


----------



## scholastican

chincac said:


> action shots from Marrakech, Morocco..
> View attachment 4230030
> View attachment 4230041
> View attachment 4230046



Were you at Monsieur Saint Laurent’s Majorelle? Love all the intense colors. [emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 4234054
> 
> 
> TGIF !! only got a few hours left of work before a busy weekend.
> 
> Brought my black sheep today to make the time go faster !!!


Oooh that charm/ornament  is sooooo cute!!!! Great idea to use it on B!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> It certainly got fed.
> View attachment 4234053


!!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 4234054
> 
> 
> TGIF !! only got a few hours left of work before a busy weekend.
> 
> Brought my black sheep today to make the time go faster !!!


Such a cute charm!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> It certainly got fed.
> View attachment 4234053


I love the design


TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh that charm/ornament  is sooooo cute!!!! Great idea to use it on B!


Thanks dear ! I love how light and cushy the Petite H ornaments are.  Hope that they can issue more this year.


----------



## meowlett

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the design


@diane278 is solely responsible for enabling me on the BdC.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 4234054
> 
> 
> TGIF !! only got a few hours left of work before a busy weekend.
> 
> Brought my black sheep today to make the time go faster !!!


LOOOOVE your black sheep to death!!!!


----------



## thyme

scholastican said:


> Were you at Monsieur Saint Laurent’s Majorelle? Love all the intense colors. [emoji170][emoji169][emoji173]️



yes i was. love the jardin majorelle..the intense colours and the variety of cactuses!


----------



## jayeoh

Hillychristie said:


> Weekend started early at the Quayside.
> Happy weekend, TPF!


Gorgeous and happy weekend! Seeing your Halzan makes me consider getting one now. She's a beauty!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

My first B ❤️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Leo the Lion

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4233988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF!


Such a beautiful bag! Twins on the Porsche, both loves and a Silicon Valley Girl  Happy Friday!


----------



## Leo the Lion

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4234193
> View attachment 4234192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first B ❤️


What a black beauty! Congrats


----------



## DYH

odette57 said:


> Lovely bag!
> Did you mean you've been wearing the same bag for a few weeks and because of that you feel like the kelly is not inspiring you anymore?


 yes... as in, I am not inspired to take pix of it and i kept on thinking - argh, you again. time to change the bag... 
i know. so bad..


----------



## ms_sivalley

Leo the Lion said:


> Such a beautiful bag! Twins on the Porsche, both loves and a Silicon Valley Girl  Happy Friday!


Perhaps we will bump into each other at the PA store!


----------



## diane278

blondissima777 said:


> Maybe Hermès Horizon can accommodate you


I had to look that service up to see what it was.  As much as I love that latch, I think I’d rather have it as a pendant to wear on a chain, than to use it on my gate. I guess I could request it, but I think it might set off  some “crazy old lady” alarms.


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> LOL   I heard Martini helps...


Or a nice Cabernet?


----------



## Yodabest

TresBeauHermes said:


> I think you just helped me pick my next Evie colour! Gorgeous!





renet said:


> Lately love Gris Etain and Etoupe colors on H bags! [emoji3590]



It’s a gorgeous, versatile color! It took me a long time to narrow down which color to get. Now I want a second Evie


----------



## niki_y

Autumn vibes ^^ Gris Asphalt is such an easy color to wear!


----------



## JJA0421

Just picked up my baby B this evening! I made the right decision love the color!


----------



## GoldFish8

JJA0421 said:


> Just picked up my baby B this evening! I made the right decision love the color!


STOP IT!!!! Wow major heart eyes at that one


----------



## JJA0421

GoldFish8 said:


> STOP IT!!!! Wow major heart eyes at that one



Haha! Remember I was saying I was so worry about the veins on my other post? This one has no veins at all!!! So happy!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ms_sivalley said:


> Perhaps we will bump into each other at the PA store!


That would be so fun!! I was there today


----------



## ms_sivalley

Leo the Lion said:


> That would be so fun!! I was there today


Do share your goodies!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> Some cookie photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233982
> View attachment 4233983


Great. Now I want a cookie.


----------



## GoldFish8

JJA0421 said:


> Haha! Remember I was saying I was so worry about the veins on my other post? This one has no veins at all!!! So happy!


No veins in sight.  It is truly
Stunning. Any chance you can take a shot next time you are outside in natural light? I’d love to see her color then. Please please please!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JJA0421

GoldFish8 said:


> No veins in sight.  It is truly
> Stunning. Any chance you can take a shot next time you are outside in natural light? I’d love to see her color then. Please please please!



Will do!


----------



## fawnhagh

JJA0421 said:


> Just picked up my baby B this evening! I made the right decision love the color!



Stunning!! May I ask which twilly and colorway are you using for your new baby? I’m looking for twillies for my Gris T baby b too and yours looks so pretty!!


----------



## odette57

DYH said:


> yes... as in, I am not inspired to take pix of it and i kept on thinking - argh, you again. time to change the bag...
> i know. so bad..


I asked because I feel the same way if I use one bag for too long. Not in a really bad way but sometimes I get a little bored. As soon as I switch bag I fall in love all over again.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

diane278 said:


> You know how it is. You take your vintage clutch and go to the hardware store to pick up a few things you need at home and you find yourself looking at metal cabinet pulls because they look so good next to the bag's latch. On the way to the restroom, you get detoured by the tile displays. You neither like what you see, nor do you plan to do any tiling, but some of them look like they might make good backdrops for the bag 'cause, IDK, you might want to set the bag in the damp air while you shower?  So you pretend you're trying to decide and take a few photos.  Then you realize that therapy might be a better investment than tiles....so you pay for the stuff you needed and leave.  Just another Friday morning.
> View attachment 4233961
> 
> View attachment 4233973



I feel your pain....And I’m considering my poncho/cape/shawl choice based ALMOST ENTIRELY ON how good the garment works AS BACKDROP TO THE BAG.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

A cool and sunny morning so a CSGM is a must ! Hanging out at Starbucks waiting for my new tires to be put on next door.  For the price of four tires, I could get another CSGM plus a twilly.  I guess life comes with tough choices !!!


----------



## bobkat1991

blondissima777 said:


> You look fabulous, bobkat!
> Your bag definitely stands out among a sea of B’s, K’s and C’s. I love it!


You are so kind, blondissima...thank you!


----------



## diane278

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I feel your pain....And I’m considering my poncho/cape/shawl choice based ALMOST ENTIRELY ON how good the garment works AS BACKDROP TO THE BAG.


I think that’s a perfectly normal rationale for making a choice.....I’d probably drape it over the back of a chair and then set the bag on the seat of the chair like a store display.....I’m only mentioning it because I’ve actually done that....shhh, don’t tell anyone, cause they might think we’re odd.


----------



## Dextersmom

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 4234870
> 
> 
> A cool and sunny morning so a CSGM is a must ! Hanging out at Starbucks waiting for my new tires to be put on next door.  For the price of four tires, I could get another CSGM plus a twilly.  I guess life comes with tough choices !!!


Beautiful.


----------



## OneMoreDay

GoldFish8 said:


> Was attempting to clean out my closet, but got side tracked by some of my bags.
> Here is a group shot of my whole “noir” family together. Another pic comparing the size of the K28 retourne to the B25. An another with some cutie rodeo horses.
> 
> Again, apologize about the chaos in the background, we just got home from a trip and all the things are in all the places!


I love a good, solid black bag, but that Etoupe B25 GHW is just the most beautiful thing ever. Such a lovely canvas for those Rodeos too.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 4234870
> 
> 
> A cool and sunny morning so a CSGM is a must ! Hanging out at Starbucks waiting for my new tires to be put on next door.  For the price of four tires, I could get another CSGM plus a twilly.  I guess life comes with tough choices !!!


Sigh...I totally understand the tough choices! Whenever I go out and see a nice coat, I think "Oh, that's half of one B" 
Gorgeous colours csgm!


----------



## GoldFish8

OneMoreDay said:


> I love a good, solid black bag, but that Etoupe B25 GHW is just the most beautiful thing ever. Such a lovely canvas for those Rodeos too.


Aww thank you! She really is so pretty! It’s hard to capture her real life color in the photo, and the GHW on her makes me swoon every time  ... sometimes I just go in my closet to smell the leather and give her a hug? Is that weird? Probably.


----------



## Meowwu

Love the lighting at dim sum. Chaine d’ancre punk ring and VCA perlee rings.


----------



## diane278

We


meowlett said:


> @diane278 is solely responsible for enabling me on the BdC.


Well, it just takes one look at those sleek lines and that gorgeous closure to know that it’s a perfect style for you. 
Granted, I might have a bit of a BdC obsession, but I’ve seen some of your modeling pics and the BdC is elegantly tall and sleek, just like you! A match made in heaven.


----------



## OneMoreDay

GoldFish8 said:


> Aww thank you! She really is so pretty! It’s hard to capture her real life color in the photo, and the GHW on her makes me swoon every time  ... sometimes I just go in my closet to smell the leather and give her a hug? Is that weird? Probably.


It's not weird at all.  I love me a good whiff of Cuir de Hermes. Give her a hug from me!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diane278 said:


> I had to look that service up to see what it was.  As much as I love that latch, I think I’d rather have it as a pendant to wear on a chain, than to use it on my gate. I guess I could request it, but I think it might set off  some “crazy old lady” alarms.


Well, I’m glad I could you inform you of the service in case you wake up in the mood for something they couldn’t accommodate you otherwise


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

JJA0421 said:


> Just picked up my baby B this evening! I made the right decision love the color!


My Etoupe and I are a little jelly of your gorgeous bag! hehehe
Gorgeous! Enjoy her!


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> We
> 
> Well, it just takes one look at those sleek lines and that gorgeous closure to know that it’s a perfect style for you.
> Granted, I might have a bit of a BdC obsession, but I’ve seen some of your modeling pics and the BdC is elegantly tall and sleek, just like you! A match made in heaven.


Thank you!  You have impeccable taste, style and excellent photography skills.  When I "grow up", I want to be like you.


----------



## allywchu1

Ready for Sunday


----------



## DYH

odette57 said:


> I asked because I feel the same way if I use one bag for too long. Not in a really bad way but sometimes I get a little bored. As soon as I switch bag I fall in love all over again.


so glad to hear that I'm not the only one!!!


----------



## diane278

Watching the World Series. Top of the 9th.
My rouge grenat Octogone is here, acting as my _“emotional support bag” _during this stressful event. 
(It’s the first series I’ve ever watched...this is nerve wracking!)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sigh...I totally understand the tough choices! Whenever I go out and see a nice coat, I think "Oh, that's half of one B"
> Gorgeous colours csgm!


Oh, at least it is a coat vs. tires !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

diane278 said:


> Watching the World Series. Top of the 9th.
> My rouge grenat Octogone is here, acting as my _“emotional support bag” _during this stressful event.
> (It’s the first series I’ve ever watched...this is nerve wracking!)
> View attachment 4235352


We all need 'emotional support bag' !


----------



## diane278

chkpfbeliever said:


> We all need 'emotional support bag' !


I know I do!


----------



## GoldFish8

OneMoreDay said:


> It's not weird at all.  I love me a good whiff of Cuir de Hermes. Give her a hug from me!


Hahaha!  Will do. After I put my human babies to bed, I say goodnight to my leather babies. It’s kinda therapeutic after negotiating bedtime demands between a 2 and 4 year old. At least my bags don’t talk back to me!


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> Watching the World Series. Top of the 9th.
> My rouge grenat Octogone is here, acting as my _“emotional support bag” _during this stressful event.
> (It’s the first series I’ve ever watched...this is nerve wracking!)
> View attachment 4235352


Ok I know this Is Hermes in action... but where is that horse painting from?! It is beautiful. I have Been looking for something similar for my daughters room. She is very big into horses!


----------



## diane278

GoldFish8 said:


> Ok I know this Is Hermes in action... but where is that horse painting from?! It is beautiful. I have Been looking for something similar for my daughters room. She is very big into horses!


She'd love my house. I have quite a few equine themed paintings.....five of them are from that particular artist who works in palette knife so that that paint is very thick and textured.  I don't remember her name but I will look for my paperwork on it.  Does she ride? My days at the stable riding my horse are some of the best childhood memories I have....


----------



## sharonwang

Out with GP30!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

GoldFish8 said:


> Hahaha!  Will do. After I put my human babies to bed, I say goodnight to my leather babies. It’s kinda therapeutic after negotiating bedtime demands between a 2 and 4 year old. At least my bags don’t talk back to me!



And the bags cost less over their lifetime. Plus, they never ask to drive the car.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sigh...I totally understand the tough choices! Whenever I go out and see a nice coat, I think "Oh, that's half of one B"
> Gorgeous colours csgm!


I’m glad I’m not the only one that uses B’s as a currency to measure relative costs lol
‘Would I rather buy this or another B?’
‘This costs half a B’


----------



## GoldFish8

Jbizzybeetle said:


> And the bags cost less over their lifetime. Plus, they never ask to drive the car.


Hahahha! 1 child = 50(or more) birkins ... I mean that’s pretty convincing math to me to stop having kids lol. I’ll just tell hubby he owes me 50 birkins in the next 30 years lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CocoLover27

Enjoyed my birthday weekend with my 
First B  !


----------



## diane278

GoldFish8 said:


> Ok I know this Is Hermes in action... but where is that horse painting from?! It is beautiful. I have Been looking for something similar for my daughters room. She is very big into horses!


I PM’d you the artist info.....


----------



## steffysstyle

Beton and camel!


----------



## aki_sato

The same bag one more time 
Baby Barenia matching my old trusty oxford...


----------



## msPing

aki_sato said:


> The same bag one more time
> Baby Barenia matching my old trusty oxford...



Love love love!


----------



## aki_sato

msPing said:


> Love love love!


Thank you for the like and sweet words @msPing


----------



## renet

aki_sato said:


> The same bag one more time
> Baby Barenia matching my old trusty oxford...



@aki_sato, I miss this gorgeous bag of yours! [emoji3448][emoji3448]


----------



## renet

Classic work bag for today! Spot something new which just join my humble H collection.


----------



## cece1

CocoLover27 said:


> Enjoyed my birthday weekend with my
> First B  !
> View attachment 4235688


Happy birthday!!!  Looks like the perfect way to celebrate!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My box mini c’s first trip! Looking for fall foliage in New Hampshire with my bestie (left) and her optique c. Also wearing my Hermes hat that I bought specifically for this trip! I have a big head, so I’m wearing the largest size 58. Hat also available in black and navy~

Oh, and her Frenchie (mynameismangmang) had a photo op too LOL


----------



## Dextersmom

Waiting in line at my local juice bar with my black tpm with ghw.


----------



## hannahsophia

LovingTheOrange said:


> My box mini c’s first trip! Looking for fall foliage in New Hampshire with my bestie (left) and her optique c. Also wearing my Hermes hat that I bought specifically for this trip! I have a big head, so I’m wearing the largest size 58. Hat also available in black and navy~
> 
> Oh, and her Frenchie (mynameismangmang) had a photo op too LOL
> View attachment 4236937



So cute! Do you know the name of your hat? I love it.


----------



## DYH

I stuffed 2 hard boiled eggs in my c18 and they fit!!! I was able to close the bag and transport them to the office with no damage (to eggs nor bag!)


----------



## dooneybaby

LovingTheOrange said:


> My box mini c’s first trip! Looking for fall foliage in New Hampshire with my bestie (left) and her optique c. Also wearing my Hermes hat that I bought specifically for this trip! I have a big head, so I’m wearing the largest size 58. Hat also available in black and navy~
> 
> Oh, and her Frenchie (mynameismangmang) had a photo op too LOL
> View attachment 4236937


So cuuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## cavalla

DYH said:


> I stuffed 2 hard boiled eggs in my c18 and they fit!!! I was able to close the bag and transport them to the office with no damage (to eggs nor bag!)
> 
> View attachment 4237421



This crack me up but I'm not sure why!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cavalla

allywchu1 said:


> Ready for Sunday



Could you also post this on the ode to peau porc thread for us to admire? Can't get enough of this beautiful bag! What a great find!!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

hannahsophia said:


> So cute! Do you know the name of your hat? I love it.


I believe it’s called the Paris Hat! There are many colors on the H.com right now


----------



## sharonwang

Out with GP30, again.
My grab-and-go bag of the day!


----------



## allywchu1

cavalla said:


> Could you also post this on the ode to peau porc thread for us to admire? Can't get enough of this beautiful bag! What a great find!!!!



Sure. My pleasure.


----------



## azukitea

Roulis - rouge H sombrero


----------



## aki_sato

renet said:


> @aki_sato, I miss this gorgeous bag of yours!


@renet thank you! I hope yours will come very soon so we can be twinsies! 
And the elusive all blue rodeo too!

Now I always on the lookout for Hello Kitty when you post a pics at your office! 
Congrats on the cornaline find! It’s such a pop on your black Lindy!


----------



## katekluet

azukitea said:


> Roulis - rouge H sombrero
> 
> View attachment 4237739


Twins...it’s a great bag!


----------



## fabuleux

azukitea said:


> Roulis - rouge H sombrero
> 
> View attachment 4237739


I adore this bag!


----------



## hannahsophia

LovingTheOrange said:


> I believe it’s called the Paris Hat! There are many colors on the H.com right now



Thanks! Is yours the camel color? It looks so much lighter online. Literally can never tell with this website [emoji23]


----------



## cavalla

allywchu1 said:


> Sure. My pleasure.


----------



## renet

aki_sato said:


> @renet thank you! I hope yours will come very soon so we can be twinsies!
> And the elusive all blue rodeo too!
> 
> Now I always on the lookout for Hello Kitty when you post a pics at your office!
> Congrats on the cornaline find! It’s such a pop on your black Lindy!



Thank you @aki_sato! [emoji847] 
Oh yes, the all blue Rodeo and last night I saw info that there is a Vert Cypres Rodeo?! I am definitely looking out for them all. [emoji13] 
H and HK motivate me at work! [emoji23]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

renet said:


> Thank you @aki_sato! [emoji847]
> Oh yes, the all blue Rodeo and last night I saw info that there is a Vert Cypres Rodeo?! I am definitely looking out for them all. [emoji13]
> H and HK motivate me at work! [emoji23]


All blue rodeo?!?! Is that like the all-black rodeo? Any photos? I couldn’t find it in the thread. TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> All blue rodeo?!?! Is that like the all-black rodeo? Any photos? I couldn’t find it in the thread. TIA


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ller-prices-etc.823286/page-175#post-32625806


----------



## Rami00

Gingy’s 3rd birthday!!!


----------



## meowlett

Rami00 said:


> Gingy’s 3rd birthday!!!


Happy birthday Gingy!  And I love your costume!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

meowlett said:


> Happy birthday Gingy!  And I love your costume!


Thank you babe


----------



## diane278

LovingTheOrange
[QUOTE="Rami00 said:


> Gingy’s 3rd birthday!!!


I’m loving both of your velvety, furry heads!


----------



## Jeweledrose

hannahsophia said:


> So cute! Do you know the name of your hat? I love it.



So I’ve never even looked At Hermès until this pic. I’m chanel all the way but whatever this bag is I might have to look into now  love!!


----------



## renet

LovingTheOrange said:


> All blue rodeo?!?! Is that like the all-black rodeo? Any photos? I couldn’t find it in the thread. TIA



Yes, the all-blue Rodeo is similar to all-black Rodeo style. @acrowcounted has shared the link to see the photo of all-blue Rodeo. [emoji4]

Thank you @acrowcounted! [emoji847]


----------



## renet

Rami00 said:


> Gingy’s 3rd birthday!!!



This is just so cute! [emoji38]
Happy birthday to Gingy!


----------



## renet

Happy Halloween! Out with Lindy n Manège sandal for a gathering.


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Gingy’s 3rd birthday!!!


You always take such amazing photos Rami!


----------



## Rami00

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> You always take such amazing photos Rami!





renet said:


> This is just so cute! [emoji38]
> Happy birthday to Gingy!





diane278 said:


> I’m loving both of your velvety, furry heads!


Thank you! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Happy Halloween!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cavalla said:


> This crack me up but I'm not sure why!


shhhhh! don't say the word "crack" in front of the eggs!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Happy Halloween!


ahahahahahahaha! Great Pic!   Happy Halloween to you too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Happy Halloween! Out with Lindy n Manège sandal for a gathering.
> View attachment 4238346


But of course! Toes! Forgot you can paint those too!! Soooo cute! Happy Halloween!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!


Loooove your dinosaur hat! You look lovely with those big teeth! Happy Halloween to you too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

aki_sato said:


> The same bag one more time
> Baby Barenia matching my old trusty oxford...


A perfect match!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> But of course! Toes! Forgot you can paint those too!! Soooo cute! Happy Halloween!



Hehe...I have to keep my toes pretty too. [emoji23] 
Happy Halloween [emoji316] [emoji317] ! [emoji847]


----------



## cavalla

TresBeauHermes said:


> shhhhh! don't say the word "crack" in front of the eggs!


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Gingy’s 3rd birthday!!!



Handsome bday boy [emoji7]


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Casual Friday with rouge H.


----------



## More bags

SupaUltra_J said:


> Casual Friday with rouge H.
> 
> View attachment 4239796


Gorgeous bag and shoe pairing - your Rouge H is divine!


----------



## Keren16

At the Miami Design District today


----------



## Livia1

SupaUltra_J said:


> Casual Friday with rouge H.
> 
> View attachment 4239796



Oh, gosh! Those veins


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Livia1 said:


> Oh, gosh! Those veins



I know right. I would trade in all my Togo babes for their fjord counterparts if I could [emoji18].


----------



## aki_sato

renet said:


> Thank you @aki_sato! [emoji847]
> Oh yes, the all blue Rodeo and last night I saw info that there is a Vert Cypres Rodeo?! I am definitely looking out for them all. [emoji13]
> H and HK motivate me at work! [emoji23]


@renet i know what you mean! I put my Barenia nxt to me and when I start to get unmotivated I just look at my bag and I heard Barenia whispers: you know you want more like me!


----------



## luvparis21

SupaUltra_J said:


> Casual Friday with rouge H.
> 
> View attachment 4239796



We are twins! Mine is with PHW, and is 10 yrs old, yet I swear she looks as good as new. Fjord is the best, no? She’s my most favorite B (ok well, along with my BF B).
Enjoy yours [emoji813]️


----------



## SupaUltra_J

eiffel21 said:


> We are twins! Mine is with PHW, and is 10 yrs old, yet I swear she looks as good as new. Fjord is the best, no? She’s my most favorite B (ok well, along with my BF B).
> Enjoy yours [emoji813]️



Actually mine is phw too. The lighting makes the hardware appear goldish. And yes Fjord is the best! 

Do join this action thread with your fjord B! Let's twin up on our fjord babe .


----------



## luvparis21

SupaUltra_J said:


> Actually mine is phw too. The lighting makes the hardware appear goldish. And yes Fjord is the best!
> 
> Do join this action thread with your fjord B! Let's twin up on our fjord babe .



Omg, our Bs are identical twins! 
I will do so one of these days [emoji813]️


----------



## Tonimichelle

In Paris celebrating our anniversary


----------



## Lisa-SH

Was travelling with B30 last few weeks in Asia, sitting at Ritz Carlton Hotel in Shanghai.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4240602
> 
> In Paris celebrating our anniversary



Yours with DH, or with the bag?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Got serviced today....and, they even washed the car afterwards. The entire experience only took an hour.  This dealer is efficient!
 I was reading, but they came to notify me that my car was ready so I got the hint, packed up, paid and left. I also ate three of the cookies they have delivered......cause I hate to see sugar go to waste.


----------



## Rami00

Jigé!!!


----------



## diane278

Rami00 said:


> Jigé!!!


What criteria did you use to narrow your collection down to 10 bags?    I need to know. Please.


----------



## Rami00

diane278 said:


> What criteria did you use to narrow your collection down to 10 bags?    I need to know. Please.


I have only 5 bags now babe! I kept the ones that are convenient and absolutely work for my lifestyle. I totally phased out “It’s a rare piece, hard to get” etc. I also tried to knock out - same bag/different colors.. I still have two B30s though.


----------



## Notorious Pink

My view when I’m driving (not driving when I took the pic). K25 and B25 are small enough to share the seat with me (and DS gets to sit up front).


----------



## diane278

Rami00 said:


> I have only 5 bags now babe! I kept the ones that are convenient and absolutely work for my lifestyle. I totally phased out “It’s a rare piece, hard to get” etc. I also tried to knock out - same bag/different colors.. I still have two B30s though.


Very impressive!


----------



## Gigllee

Rami00 said:


> I have only 5 bags now babe! I kept the ones that are convenient and absolutely work for my lifestyle. I totally phased out “It’s a rare piece, hard to get” etc. I also tried to knock out - same bag/different colors.. I still have two B30s though.


Hi Rami00- you always give the best tips so I wanted to hear more about how you manage your quotas. Is it still one in, one out or do you simply pass on your quota bags to maintain 5?


----------



## casseyelsie

SupaUltra_J said:


> Casual Friday with rouge H.
> 
> View attachment 4239796



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Gigllee said:


> Hi Rami00- you always give the best tips so I wanted to hear more about how you manage your quotas. Is it still one in, one out or do you simply pass on your quota bags to maintain 5?


Thank you! No best tips but truly my life experience.. I have only one bag from H on wishlist right now ... k25 sellier! No quotas, I keep on passing until I get the one I really want  ❤️


----------



## Gigllee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! No best tips but truly my life experience.. I have only one bag from H on wishlist right now ... k25 sellier! No quotas, I keep on passing until I get the one I really want  ❤️


Thanks for your quick response. For 2019, I will be borrowing a page from your playbook. Reality is I just can’t buy a bag per semester. Something has to give. Lol


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! No best tips but truly my life experience.. I have only one bag from H on wishlist right now ... k25 sellier! No quotas, I keep on passing until I get the one I really want  ❤️



@Rami00- which 5 bags did you keep? I am curious bc I have been in a culling phase for a couple years but just got a Kelly Pochette and need to cull some more.


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> My view when I’m driving (not driving when I took the pic). K25 and B25 are small enough to share the seat with me (and DS gets to sit up front).
> 
> View attachment 4241046


Quick question for you BBC. I recently just got my first Kelly. I tried to have the lock and key on the Kelly, similarly to how you would do with a Birkin and found that it got in the way of almost everything. So I removed it and put it away. I see that you have attached the lock to the hardware of the Kelly, do you find that when you go to open your bag the lock gets in the way or will scratch the bag when it is on there and during the opening up process? It looks lovely the way you have it! I just need some advice as i am New to the Kelly bag thanks!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Yours with DH, or with the bag?


 With DH, although I am very in love with the Birkin too!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

It was feeling like flipping through a magazine when I saw the three consecutive action shots from @diane278 @Rami00 and @BBC. The items, background, accessories, and lighting, they were perfect and I was mesmerized  [emoji5].


----------



## thyme

greetings from Zagreb, Croatia


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

Rami00 said:


> Jigé!!!


love ur collection downsizing, wish i could do same! temptation is just too hard to resist


----------



## EmileH

GoldFish8 said:


> Quick question for you BBC. I recently just got my first Kelly. I tried to have the lock and key on the Kelly, similarly to how you would do with a Birkin and found that it got in the way of almost everything. So I removed it and put it away. I see that you have attached the lock to the hardware of the Kelly, do you find that when you go to open your bag the lock gets in the way or will scratch the bag when it is on there and during the opening up process? It looks lovely the way you have it! I just need some advice as i am New to the Kelly bag thanks!!



BBC your new bag is just beautiful. Congratulations on it. 

Goldfish, I have the same problem with my smallest kelly. I’m glad I’m not the only one. It is not a problem for my 32 and 35 cm kellys but the smaller the bag is, the closer the handle gets to the edge of the flap.


----------



## Mosman

Rami00 said:


> I have only 5 bags now babe! I kept the ones that are convenient and absolutely work for my lifestyle. I totally phased out “It’s a rare piece, hard to get” etc. I also tried to knock out - same bag/different colors.. I still have two B30s though.


Do you mind share which 5 in your collection now??? I want to know too, as I try to reduce but tough and tough !!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GoldFish8 said:


> Quick question for you BBC. I recently just got my first Kelly. I tried to have the lock and key on the Kelly, similarly to how you would do with a Birkin and found that it got in the way of almost everything. So I removed it and put it away. I see that you have attached the lock to the hardware of the Kelly, do you find that when you go to open your bag the lock gets in the way or will scratch the bag when it is on there and during the opening up process? It looks lovely the way you have it! I just need some advice as i am New to the Kelly bag thanks!!



So, this one I bought at Manhasset where I have been shopping for the past 15 years. It is one of the few boutiques which is privately owned, so the owner is also the main SM. We actually go way back to before she owned the store and was the SM at the Barney’s concession, 20 years ago. I was a serious scarfie when I started and she was the one who pushed me towards bags..so we are rather comfortable. 

This is the way she dresses up the bag...lock on one side, clochette hanging down the back of the other, strap on and ready just in case (and since this is a K25 it would take up too much space e if I kept it in the bag like I do with my K28).

Literally when the bag arrives she takes it out of the box and does it while showing it to me - I assume she carries hers that way, too. With a K25 it’s not an issue because the strap doesn’t get in the way, I don’t know how it would be for bigger bags. But the accessories don’t interfere at all. I do like it this way. The bag is Epsom so not prone to scratching but also the bag is small so the angle of the lock has it on it’s side, anyway. Let me take a pic....


----------



## Notorious Pink




----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> So, this one I bought at Manhasset where I have been shopping for the past 15 years. It is one of the few boutiques which is privately owned, so the owner is also the main SM. We actually go way back to before she owned the store and was the SM at the Barney’s concession, 20 years ago. I was a serious scarfie when I started and she was the one who pushed me towards bags..so we are rather comfortable.
> 
> This is the way she dresses up the bag...lock on one side, clochette hanging down the back of the other, strap on and ready just in case (and since this is a K25 it would take up too much space e if I kept it in the bag like I do with my K28).
> 
> Literally when the bag arrives she takes it out of the box and does it while showing it to me - I assume she carries hers that way, too. With a K25 it’s not an issue because the strap doesn’t get in the way, I don’t know how it would be for bigger bags. But the accessories don’t interfere at all. I do like it this way. The bag is Epsom so not prone to scratching but also the bag is small so the angle of the lock has it on it’s side, anyway. Let me take a pic....


Ok thank you BBC, that makes sense! I will Play around with it later and see if this works for the K28 too. 

It’s so great that you have such a great relationship with the SM it sounds wonderful! She seems to really take care of you too.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Another of our Paris trip, with my B30 and losange from the men’s collection at Place du Trocadero


----------



## Notorious Pink

Actual action shots involving me.
No, I have not mastered the selfie.
So sad that I didn’t know these pants have zippers at the ankles until I saw my pics!
But proud that I actually wore pants today instead of a dress and didn’t hate the way I looked.


----------



## Coconuts40

BBC said:


> Actual action shots involving me.
> No, I have not mastered the selfie.
> So sad that I didn’t know these pants have zippers at the ankles until I saw my pics!
> But proud that I actually wore pants today instead of a dress and didn’t hate the way I looked.
> 
> View attachment 4242109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242112



You look beautiful !!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

BBC said:


> Actual action shots involving me.
> No, I have not mastered the selfie.
> So sad that I didn’t know these pants have zippers at the ankles until I saw my pics!
> But proud that I actually wore pants today instead of a dress and didn’t hate the way I looked.
> 
> View attachment 4242109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242112


You look great, BBC!!!
I love a nothing is really matchy matchy but everything goes look. It looks so effortless!


----------



## Lisa-SH

BBC said:


> Actual action shots involving me.
> No, I have not mastered the selfie.
> So sad that I didn’t know these pants have zippers at the ankles until I saw my pics!
> But proud that I actually wore pants today instead of a dress and didn’t hate the way I looked.
> 
> View attachment 4242109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242112


Love the outfit, equipped with VCA necklace in a causal way.


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> Actual action shots involving me.
> No, I have not mastered the selfie.
> So sad that I didn’t know these pants have zippers at the ankles until I saw my pics!
> But proud that I actually wore pants today instead of a dress and didn’t hate the way I looked.
> 
> View attachment 4242109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242112


Um ok hottie!! Love everything about this outfit. Especially love the vca and the Sellier dressed casually with sneakers. Do more full outfit posts please!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Coconuts40 said:


> You look beautiful !!!





blondissima777 said:


> You look great, BBC!!!
> I love a nothing is really matchy matchy but everything goes look. It looks so effortless!





Lisa-SH said:


> Love the outfit, equipped with VCA necklace in a causal way.





GoldFish8 said:


> Um ok hottie!! Love everything about this outfit. Especially love the vca and the Sellier dressed casually with sneakers. Do more full outfit posts please!



Oh my goodness thank you SO MUCH!!! You made me feel so good about myself. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️

90% of the time I am wearing a dress because I find them much easier to style and look put together, and unless I am literally anorexic I do not have good thighs (been there, over it). Also I still wanna dress like a princess (ok, at this age [46] maybe queen) like I always have. So I will always be either sparkly or girly in some way. Living with three men in my house who are used to that and I still got a unanimous thumbs-up on this one. 

@GoldFish8 I will try to post more outfits! I have only recently started an IG for my chic-mom looks, but my pic quality is definitely the ‘low’ part of ‘high-low’ [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> Oh my goodness thank you SO MUCH!!! You made me feel so good about myself. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️
> 
> 90% of the time I am wearing a dress because I find them much easier to style and look put together, and unless I am literally anorexic I do not have good thighs (been there, over it). Also I still wanna dress like a princess (ok, at this age [46] maybe queen) like I always have. So I will always be either sparkly or girly in some way. Living with three men in my house who are used to that and I still got a unanimous thumbs-up on this one.
> 
> @GoldFish8 I will try to post more outfits! I have only recently started an IG for my chic-mom looks, but my pic quality is definitely the ‘low’ part of ‘high-low’ [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Is there a way for me to follow on IG? You can DM me if it’s a privacy issue. I am Always looking for chic mom ideas! I am Mostly casual. I do Get dressed up when going out with DH.. but lately I find that my “dressed up” = lug sole boots, tight jeans, black top. This is also my casual look. So I think I am running out of “inspiration”.. I seem to be stuck in the 90’s ...DH made a comment that I should probably buy some “different” black tops


----------



## Notorious Pink

GoldFish8 said:


> Is there a way for me to follow on IG? You can DM me if it’s a privacy issue. I am Always looking for chic mom ideas! I am Mostly casual. I do Get dressed up when going out with DH.. but lately I find that my “dressed up” = lug sole boots, tight jeans, black top. This is also my casual look. So I think I am running out of “inspiration”.. I seem to be stuck in the 90’s ...DH made a comment that I should probably buy some “different” black tops



I’m @chicmommy123 on IG, no worries! 

I really do find dresses much easier - throw on jewelry and a scarf and you really do look done! And nowadays our eyes are trained to accept sneakers with this (I prefer a pair of rose gold Golden Goose). In cold weather slim pants and boots (anything from straight leather to fur) are easy with a silk blouse. I hope to help!!! [emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GoldFish8

BBC said:


> I’m @chicmommy123 on IG, no worries!
> 
> I really do find dresses much easier - throw on jewelry and a scarf and you really do look done! And nowadays our eyes are trained to accept sneakers with this (I prefer a pair of rose gold Golden Goose). In cold weather slim pants and boots (anything from straight leather to fur) are easy with a silk blouse. I hope to help!!! [emoji8]


Just followed! I think I need to try some golden goose sneakers. Haven’t been able to get into the Gucci ones yet, not for lack of trying. Thanks BBC! Keep posting pics of those gorgeous bags. Loving this new blue beauty


----------



## DR2014

BBC said:


> I’m @chicmommy123 on IG, no worries!
> 
> I really do find dresses much easier - throw on jewelry and a scarf and you really do look done! And nowadays our eyes are trained to accept sneakers with this (I prefer a pair of rose gold Golden Goose). In cold weather slim pants and boots (anything from straight leather to fur) are easy with a silk blouse. I hope to help!!! [emoji8]


I want to follow you too!!


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Actual action shots involving me.
> No, I have not mastered the selfie.
> So sad that I didn’t know these pants have zippers at the ankles until I saw my pics!
> But proud that I actually wore pants today instead of a dress and didn’t hate the way I looked.
> 
> View attachment 4242109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242112


You look FABULOUS...so much so, that I didn’t even notice your gorgeous bag! Twins with you on these pants (Nili Lotan?), and also a fan of Golden Goose sneakers.


----------



## mularice

Out and about this weekend with the casual Herbag 31.

Going through a terrible hair period - it’s just horrible and I’m having to tie my hair up every day because it’s just horrible down!

However I’m actually glad it’s winter so I can wear layers again!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GoldFish8 said:


> Just followed! I think I need to try some golden goose sneakers. Haven’t been able to get into the Gucci ones yet, not for lack of trying. Thanks BBC! Keep posting pics of those gorgeous bags. Loving this new blue beauty



I finally bought my first sneakers not-for-sports last year. I wear them when I can! I’ve realized all of them are sparkly in some way except my taupe Nike wedge sneakers.



DR2014 said:


> I want to follow you too!!



Yay! Please do!



hclubfan said:


> You look FABULOUS...so much so, that I didn’t even notice your gorgeous bag! Twins with you on these pants (Nili Lotan?), and also a fan of Golden Goose sneakers.



Thanks so much! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]Great eye - Nili Lotan, I love the style but am definitely built differently than the fit model - I found them narrow in the thigh but big in the waist but love them anyway.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mularice said:


> View attachment 4242774
> 
> 
> Out and about this weekend with the casual Herbag 31.
> 
> Going through a terrible hair period - it’s just horrible and I’m having to tie my hair up every day because it’s just horrible down!
> 
> However I’m actually glad it’s winter so I can wear layers again!



You look awesome! I totally understand, though, I am regretting cutting my hair because it gets ridiculously wavy unless it’s genuinely long.


----------



## mularice

BBC said:


> You look awesome! I totally understand, though, I am regretting cutting my hair because it gets ridiculously wavy unless it’s genuinely long.


Thank you!

My hair has always been long and very straight but with that it is flat and doesn’t hold waves or volume.

I cut it last year and it has barely grown which is very odd (possibly I’m lacking vitamins or it’s my age slowing things down). I’m just so sad about it!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Halloween feels with my Cuivre B!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

BBC said:


> I finally bought my first sneakers not-for-sports last year. I wear them when I can! I’ve realized all of them are sparkly in some way except my taupe Nike wedge sneakers.



Oh, I love sparkly sneakers! Any pics of your collection?


----------



## luvlux64

Happy to share my new addition 
Have a great week guys! 
Rouge H/Gold 32


----------



## GoldFish8

tv_vt1809 said:


> Halloween feels with my Cuivre B!


Just saw your IG page. I love your style and how you mix your H bags in with your outfits


----------



## Notorious Pink

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Oh, I love sparkly sneakers! Any pics of your collection?



I will take a pic ASAP!


----------



## ivy1026

Out with miss roulis


----------



## meowlett

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4241977
> 
> Another of our Paris trip, with my B30 and losange from the men’s collection at Place du Trocadero


You are so beautiful!!!!!  Have fun in Paris!


----------



## boomer1234

I am hoping to eventually move in to hermes bags but for now my clic clac bracelet will have to do!! ❤️ I absolutely love the color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

meowlett said:


> You are so beautiful!!!!!  Have fun in Paris!


 That’s so sweet of you, thank you!


----------



## tv_vt1809

GoldFish8 said:


> Just saw your IG page. I love your style and how you mix your H bags in with your outfits



Thank you so much  My style is very casual and simple - always love it when I can throw a H bag into the mix


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Some Fall photos with my boxcalf mini c~ I climbed up a snowy slope and through pesky branches for the second photo. Surprisingly, the leather survived the ordeal completely unscathed! (I have since then unknowingly scratched the leather LOL)


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

LovingTheOrange said:


> Some Fall photos with my boxcalf mini c~ I climbed up a snowy slope and through pesky branches for the second photo. Surprisingly, the leather survived the ordeal completely unscathed! (I have since then unknowingly scratched the leather LOL)
> 
> View attachment 4243722
> 
> View attachment 4243721



How do u keep the shoes on? 
gr8 photos BTW!


----------



## Rami00

Mosman said:


> Do you mind share which 5 in your collection now??? I want to know too, as I try to reduce but tough and tough !!!





marbella8 said:


> @Rami00- which 5 bags did you keep? I am curious bc I have been in a culling phase for a couple years but just got a Kelly Pochette and need to cull some more.


These are the ones I truly love
-B30 rouge casaque with phw and B30 gold with ghw
-Jige color argile
-Chanel reissue small with rhw
-Chanel mini with sequins (blue and silver)


----------



## NOIRetMoi

LovingTheOrange said:


> Some Fall photos with my boxcalf mini c~ I climbed up a snowy slope and through pesky branches for the second photo. Surprisingly, the leather survived the ordeal completely unscathed! (I have since then unknowingly scratched the leather LOL)
> 
> View attachment 4243722
> 
> View attachment 4243721


You look fab and these are gorgeous fall pictures!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Actual action shots involving me.
> No, I have not mastered the selfie.
> So sad that I didn’t know these pants have zippers at the ankles until I saw my pics!
> But proud that I actually wore pants today instead of a dress and didn’t hate the way I looked.
> 
> View attachment 4242109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242112


Wow you are one chic mama, BBC! I know how much you hate wearing pants but you rock these! I also love how you dressed down traditionally formal accessories - obsessed with everything in this look.

Edit: Just saw your post with your Instagram handle - couldn't be more appropriate!


----------



## cafecreme15

LovingTheOrange said:


> Some Fall photos with my boxcalf mini c~ I climbed up a snowy slope and through pesky branches for the second photo. Surprisingly, the leather survived the ordeal completely unscathed! (I have since then unknowingly scratched the leather LOL)
> 
> View attachment 4243722
> 
> View attachment 4243721


Gorgeous pics but the only thing I can think is how cold your poor behind must have been in the second shot!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BBC said:


> Actual action shots involving me.
> No, I have not mastered the selfie.
> So sad that I didn’t know these pants have zippers at the ankles until I saw my pics!
> But proud that I actually wore pants today instead of a dress and didn’t hate the way I looked.
> 
> View attachment 4242109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242112


You should wear pants more often.  You rock in them.


----------



## Zeremine

Miss K 28 fresh from the polls!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Jbizzybeetle said:


> How do u keep the shoes on?
> gr8 photos BTW!



With lots of toe clenching hahahahahaha. They H mules are quite durable! In the photo, you can see all the water marks. It dried up without leaving any stains by the next day.



blondissima777 said:


> You look fab and these are gorgeous fall pictures!



Thank you!!!



cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous pics but the only thing I can think is how cold your poor behind must have been in the second shot!



My behind was SOAKED. I couldn't feel my cheeks after standing up LOL


----------



## Hillychristie

Sharing the pictures taken at the Carre Club event at a birthday gathering last evening!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow you are one chic mama, BBC! I know how much you hate wearing pants but you rock these! I also love how you dressed down traditionally formal accessories - obsessed with everything in this look.
> 
> Edit: Just saw your post with your Instagram handle - couldn't be more appropriate!



Thanks so much, sweetie! [emoji8] I really took some time studying how to make this sort of look work for me. I do own jeans, but wear them maybe 2-3 times a year. For winter I will do a leather legging or a European slim pant or maybe occasionally a jogger but I won’t ever give up my girly accessories. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]



chkpfbeliever said:


> You should wear pants more often.  You rock in them.



Thank you!!!! With all these great responses I really will try to do so more often!!! [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Oh, I love sparkly sneakers! Any pics of your collection?



Clockwise top left: sparkly P448, gold sequin Converse, matte gold adidas Stan Smith, Tods (with gold eyelets, large crystals by the shoelace holes, fur tongue and poms), custom Converse (with rose gold pyramid studs up the back), white/rose gold Superstar, rose gold Golden Goose.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Actual action shots involving me.
> No, I have not mastered the selfie.
> So sad that I didn’t know these pants have zippers at the ankles until I saw my pics!
> But proud that I actually wore pants today instead of a dress and didn’t hate the way I looked.
> 
> View attachment 4242109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242112


You look fabulous!!  Love the necklace!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ADreamDeferred

boomer1234 said:


> I am hoping to eventually move in to hermes bags but for now my clic clac bracelet will have to do!! ❤️ I absolutely love the color!


This pic! So much pink, I love it


----------



## boomer1234

ADreamDeferred said:


> This pic! So much pink, I love it


Hahah yeah. I love the color!! I’ve been drooling over the ladies with any pink birkin. One day!


----------



## carlinha

With Brides de Gala Love twillaine cardigan, Kelly 25 black Swift GHW retourne, and white Oceane sandals (very comfy)!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


----------



## ADreamDeferred

jet912 said:


> Today I was lucky enough to try on my friend's Etoupe B30 & Etain B30! Along w my own Gris T K32 on the side. OMG I am in H haven!!


Curious.. What is the purpose of 1 twilly only? I have seen that a lot on here. Why not 2?


----------



## DreamingPink

ivy1026 said:


> Out with miss roulis



Great match with the ring!


----------



## ivy1026

MiniNavy said:


> Great match with the ring!


Thanks =)


----------



## 1LV




----------



## TresBeauHermes

1LV said:


> View attachment 4244925


Yay! Me too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

carlinha said:


> With Brides de Gala Love twillaine cardigan, Kelly 25 black Swift GHW retourne, and white Oceane sandals (very comfy)!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4244764
> 
> View attachment 4244765


Wow, pretty pictures!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> Some Fall photos with my boxcalf mini c~ I climbed up a snowy slope and through pesky branches for the second photo. Surprisingly, the leather survived the ordeal completely unscathed! (I have since then unknowingly scratched the leather LOL)
> 
> View attachment 4243722
> 
> View attachment 4243721


Loooove your outfit! So pretty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Sharing the pictures taken at the Carre Club event at a birthday gathering last evening!


Wow, that is supercool pics! Love your "blonde" hair~~! Happy birthday!


----------



## Meowwu

Office slipper of the day! (Sorry about the loose hair! It’s my drafting week, so a lot of headaches and hair loss).


----------



## Purse snob

View attachment 4245147

Coming out for a breath of fresh and sunshine


----------



## Dextersmom

Out to lunch with my black Evelyne TPM with ghw.


----------



## carlinha

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, pretty pictures!


thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, that is supercool pics! Love your "blonde" hair~~! Happy birthday!


Thank you, always so sweet!


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:


> With Brides de Gala Love twillaine cardigan, Kelly 25 black Swift GHW retourne, and white Oceane sandals (very comfy)!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4244764
> 
> View attachment 4244765



Beautiful as always!!!


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> Beautiful as always!!!


thank you BBC!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Meowwu said:


> Office slipper of the day! (Sorry about the loose hair! It’s my drafting week, so a lot of headaches and hair loss).
> View attachment 4245078


Your "office slipper" are gorgeous! I've never seen those! so pretty!  Keep staring at it so that you can de-stress and feel better!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Purse snob said:


> View attachment 4245147
> 
> Coming out for a breath of fresh and sunshine


Gorgeous colour B! sunshine on sunshine!


----------



## GoldFish8

Learned how to tie a bow. This took more tries than I care to admit. But she just looks so cute now!


----------



## DYH

LovingTheOrange said:


> Some Fall photos with my boxcalf mini c~ I climbed up a snowy slope and through pesky branches for the second photo. Surprisingly, the leather survived the ordeal completely unscathed! (I have since then unknowingly scratched the leather LOL)
> 
> View attachment 4243722
> 
> View attachment 4243721


I am kinda impressed with your shoe choice given there's snow on the ground!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Learned how to tie a bow. This took more tries than I care to admit. But she just looks so cute now!


Wooooow, gorgeous K! You tied your twilly perfectly! so cute!  sigh...I wish I can tie mine like that....I gave up trying....


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wooooow, gorgeous K! You tied your twilly perfectly! so cute!  sigh...I wish I can tie mine like that....I gave up trying....


Thank you! I came across a 40 second “tutorial” on Instagram awhile ago and saved it figuring it would come in handy one day when I was bored and had a few minutes to kill. Well, It took a million tries and 40 minutes (give or take, mostly give ) The IG name is “HappyBaggage” and it was a post from April 13. I believe in you! If I can do it you can to


----------



## carlinha

GoldFish8 said:


> Learned how to tie a bow. This took more tries than I care to admit. But she just looks so cute now!


well done!!


----------



## GoldFish8

carlinha said:


> well done!!


Thank you! That bow is probably never coming off. Will have to try it on my baby birkin this week


----------



## Zeremine

Debating between this twilly vs one in a paler blue/silver vs just taking it off altogether. Thoughts?


----------



## GoldFish8

Zeremine said:


> View attachment 4246257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating between this twilly vs one in a paler blue/silver vs just taking it off altogether. Thoughts?


This looks nice! Show us the pale blue/silver one. I like This color combo for the fall. The darker colors kinda pop. Is your bag gold? Or more orange?


----------



## wannaprada

It was a take my baby to work day yesterday!


----------



## corezone

The Halzan makes a great bag for holidays.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

I never would have thought I could use such a small bag to go on an errand run.  I do keep a tote in the car for the smaller things I gather while I’m out.  But, truth be told, even when I carry a larger bag, some things still tend pile up in my car....along with the crumbs from my croissant, which I absolutely must eat while I do errands. It’s a tradition....


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## chicinthecity777

Today's outfit with iris B35 and Hermes dress, 70cm scarf, Kyoto Tresse pendant (and bracelet not seen in picture).


----------



## Zeremine

GoldFish8 said:


> This looks nice! Show us the pale blue/silver one. I like This color combo for the fall. The darker colors kinda pop. Is your bag gold? Or more orange?



Thanks for the help! My bag is bright radioactive orange, and the silver twilly is still just a thought. Might as well keep it like this for now & wait for the perfect one to come by...


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's outfit with iris B35 and Hermes dress, 70cm scarf, Kyoto Tresse pendant (and bracelet not seen in picture).
> View attachment 4246773
> 
> View attachment 4246774



Very nice!  And will always love the iris birkin!


----------



## scarf1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's outfit with iris B35 and Hermes dress, 70cm scarf, Kyoto Tresse pendant (and bracelet not seen in picture).
> View attachment 4246773
> 
> View attachment 4246774


Love your dragonflies scarf! I have the pale blue one. This one is perfect with your bag!


----------



## GoldFish8

Trying on an outfit for date night. Not sure when this date night will be, but it’s best to be prepared. Just in case. 

Kelly noir 28 GHW and Neo booties


----------



## chicinthecity777

scarf1 said:


> Love your dragonflies scarf! I have the pale blue one. This one is perfect with your bag!


Is the pale blue one with lavender in it? If so that's the CW that "got away" for me. I was looking for it too late and it was all sold out.


----------



## Meowwu

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your "office slipper" are gorgeous! I've never seen those! so pretty!  Keep staring at it so that you can de-stress and feel better!


Thank you! Lol! Good advice!


----------



## scarf1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Is the pale blue one with lavender in it? If so that's the CW that "got away" for me. I was looking for it too late and it was all sold out.


Yes!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246751


Gorgeous day to be out and you are matchy matchy today.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

GoldFish8 said:


> Trying on an outfit for date night. Not sure when this date night will be, but it’s best to be prepared. Just in case.
> 
> Kelly noir 28 GHW and Neo booties


Will never go wrong with black.  You look amazingly chic and the K28 and boots are just compliments to your good taste.


----------



## chicinthecity777

scarf1 said:


> Yes!
> View attachment 4246854


I would love to have bought this one also, you lucky girl! Looking so good on you!


----------



## bobkat1991

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous day to be out and you are matchy matchy today.


Thank you, chkpfbeliever!


----------



## scarf1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would love to have bought this one also, you lucky girl! Looking so good on you!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DYH

Finally got my act together and switched my c18 out.  Literally been using c18 for almost 10 weeks straight. Anyone else as lazy as I am about bag rotation?


----------



## carlinha

DYH said:


> Finally got my act together and switched my c18 out.  Literally been using c18 for almost 10 weeks straight. Anyone else as lazy as I am about bag rotation?
> 
> View attachment 4246969


lovely bag and dress!  i get lazy too!  my black K25 is my default go-to bag!


----------



## carlinha

diane278 said:


> I never would have thought I could use such a small bag to go on an errand run.  I do keep a tote in the car for the smaller things I gather while I’m out.  But, truth be told, even when I carry a larger bag, some things still tend pile up in my car....along with the crumbs from my croissant, which I absolutely must eat while I do errands. It’s a tradition....
> View attachment 4246678


i love the shades of grey!



bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246751


shawl looks beautiful on you!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's outfit with iris B35 and Hermes dress, 70cm scarf, Kyoto Tresse pendant (and bracelet not seen in picture).
> View attachment 4246773
> 
> View attachment 4246774


you are the epitome of elegance xiangxiang!!  that Iris B is to die for!!!! 



GoldFish8 said:


> Trying on an outfit for date night. Not sure when this date night will be, but it’s best to be prepared. Just in case.
> 
> Kelly noir 28 GHW and Neo booties


LOL i love it!!!  i hope your date happens soon!  you look so stylish and chic, any man would be lucky to have you on his arm



scarf1 said:


> Yes!
> View attachment 4246854


lovely scarf!


----------



## carlinha

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 4246449
> 
> It was a take my baby to work day yesterday!


omg this bag is to die for!



corezone said:


> The Halzan makes a great bag for holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246460


love the casual look!


----------



## mcpro

Hermes Carre Club Los Angeles


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! I came across a 40 second “tutorial” on Instagram awhile ago and saved it figuring it would come in handy one day when I was bored and had a few minutes to kill. Well, It took a million tries and 40 minutes (give or take, mostly give ) The IG name is “HappyBaggage” and it was a post from April 13. I believe in you! If I can do it you can to


Oooh, Sooooo very sweet of you to share the IG link with me (and others that are twilly challenged)! Thank you!  Yes, I will look at the tutorial and I too shall conquer the world of tying twillies properly!  Thank you so much!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's outfit with iris B35 and Hermes dress, 70cm scarf, Kyoto Tresse pendant (and bracelet not seen in picture).
> View attachment 4246773
> 
> View attachment 4246774


Woooww, you look soooo put together, xiangxiang0731! Love how your gorgeous B matches your scarf!, and the dress looks absolutely smashing on you!


----------



## carlinha

I’ve been neglecting my Bs, especially this soufre B30 epsom GHW!  Forgot how much I love it [emoji295]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

scarf1 said:


> Yes!
> View attachment 4246854


Sooo pretty!  Love the dragonflies!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mcpro said:


> Hermes Carre Club Los Angeles
> 
> View attachment 4247122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247121


GREAT photos with your gorgeous B! Oh, and that tabletop! I want that table~~~~!


----------



## carlinha

mcpro said:


> Hermes Carre Club Los Angeles
> 
> View attachment 4247122
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247121


how fun, wish i was there!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

carlinha said:


> I’ve been neglecting my Bs, especially this soufre B30 epsom GHW!  Forgot how much I love it [emoji295]️
> 
> View attachment 4247129


OMG, that dress with your B! Perfect match! Gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Finally got my act together and switched my c18 out.  Literally been using c18 for almost 10 weeks straight. Anyone else as lazy as I am about bag rotation?
> 
> View attachment 4246969


Your B is gorgeous! I'm so happy that you've rotated your bag! LOOOOVE your outfit too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I never would have thought I could use such a small bag to go on an errand run.  I do keep a tote in the car for the smaller things I gather while I’m out.  But, truth be told, even when I carry a larger bag, some things still tend pile up in my car....along with the crumbs from my croissant, which I absolutely must eat while I do errands. It’s a tradition....
> View attachment 4246678


Gorgeously put together diane278! Love your outfit with your lovely Verrou! AND no traces of crumbs on your shirt! If it was me, it would be everywhere!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Trying on an outfit for date night. Not sure when this date night will be, but it’s best to be prepared. Just in case.
> 
> Kelly noir 28 GHW and Neo booties


OMG~~~~ Definitely a great date night outfit! You look hhhhhhhhhhot~~~!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NateSelwyn25

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's outfit with iris B35 and Hermes dress, 70cm scarf, Kyoto Tresse pendant (and bracelet not seen in picture).
> View attachment 4246773
> 
> View attachment 4246774



Iris is my favorite Hermes purple! You look wonderful with it.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246751


Oh wow! your shawl and your pico are gorgeous! Your smile makes it even prettier!


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG~~~~ Definitely a great date night outfit! You look hhhhhhhhhhot~~~!


Thank you! Unfortunately no date night tonight. DH had to take his friend out for his 50th bday. I got stuck on mommy duty. Soooo...Still waiting....


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh, Sooooo very sweet of you to share the IG link with me (and others that are twilly challenged)! Thank you!  Yes, I will look at the tutorial and I too shall conquer the world of tying twillies properly!  Thank you so much!


You can do it!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

carlinha said:


> LOL i love it!!!  i hope your date happens soon!  you look so stylish and chic, any man would be lucky to have you on his arm


Thank you hun! You are so sweet! 

Still waiting for date night ... c’mon DH get it together lol


----------



## mcpro

Hermes Carre Club in LA


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Very nice!  And will always love the iris birkin!





carlinha said:


> you are the epitome of elegance xiangxiang!!  that Iris B is to die for!!!!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Woooww, you look soooo put together, xiangxiang0731! Love how your gorgeous B matches your scarf!, and the dress looks absolutely smashing on you!





NateSelwyn25 said:


> Iris is my favorite Hermes purple! You look wonderful with it.


Hi ladies, thank you so much for your kind words! Iris is definitely my favourite Hermes purple! I also have anemone but I do prefer iris over anemone. Although I don't need the capacity of a B35 nowadays, I couldn't bring myself to part with it.


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's outfit with iris B35 and Hermes dress, 70cm scarf, Kyoto Tresse pendant (and bracelet not seen in picture).
> View attachment 4246773
> 
> View attachment 4246774


Beautiful scarf!


----------



## GoldFish8

Zeremine said:


> Thanks for the help! My bag is bright radioactive orange, and the silver twilly is still just a thought. Might as well keep it like this for now & wait for the perfect one to come by...


Not sure if you like the Jeu de cartes Twilly, there was one that had an orange undertone to it. That could be nice.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's outfit with iris B35 and Hermes dress, 70cm scarf, Kyoto Tresse pendant (and bracelet not seen in picture).
> View attachment 4246773
> 
> View attachment 4246774


So elegant !! That B35 doesn't look that big.  Maybe it is the color but I love Iris too.  And that dress is so elegant and chic.


----------



## katekluet

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today's outfit with iris B35 and Hermes dress, 70cm scarf, Kyoto Tresse pendant (and bracelet not seen in picture).
> View attachment 4246773
> 
> View attachment 4246774


Spectacular!


----------



## carokuo

just curious... do you prefer to buy your silk from the Hermes store with your SA or auction online?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> Beautiful scarf!


Thank you Julide! I only have 2 70cm and this is one of them. I don't really like their current 70cm offerings. 


chkpfbeliever said:


> So elegant !! That B35 doesn't look that big.  Maybe it is the color but I love Iris too.  And that dress is so elegant and chic.


Thank you chkpfbeliever! I think it's also because it's clemance and a bit soft and slouchy so it doesn't look too big. I don't carry much in it.


katekluet said:


> Spectacular!


Thank you Kate!


----------



## papertiger

carokuo said:


> just curious... do you prefer to buy your silk from the Hermes store with your SA or auction online?



Such questions tend to lead others astray, we need to stay on topic. Ty.


----------



## atelierforward

Technically no action in this shot, but here's my sweet little guy with my fave bag (and my Jige peeking out from inside the B)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

A cinched in GP30 feels like a B25 with bigger handle drop?!? lol


----------



## JJA0421

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4248547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cinched in GP30 feels like a B25 with bigger handle drop?!? lol



it does! I have the same bag too! Btw love your Malone souliers!


----------



## ms_sivalley

JJA0421 said:


> it does! I have the same bag too! Btw love your Malone souliers!


Thanks!  I am glad I am not the only one who feels that way about a GP30


----------



## Freckles1

Date night


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4248547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cinched in GP30 feels like a B25 with bigger handle drop?!? lol


Cute shoes!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Addicted to bags said:


> Cute shoes!!


Thanks!  They are very comfortable as a bonus!


----------



## bobkat1991

carlinha said:


> i love the shades of grey!
> 
> 
> shawl looks beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> you are the epitome of elegance xiangxiang!!  that Iris B is to die for!!!!
> 
> 
> LOL i love it!!!  i hope your date happens soon!  you look so stylish and chic, any man would be lucky to have you on his arm
> 
> 
> lovely scarf!


*Thank you very much, carlinha!*




TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh wow! your shawl and your pico are gorgeous! Your smile makes it even prettier!Carolina!


*That was a very kind thing to say, TresBeauHermes.  Thank you!
*


----------



## bagnut1

Freckles1 said:


> Date night
> View attachment 4248907


Gorgeous!  (Is the date the K, or someone outside of the frame?)


----------



## Hillychristie

I discovered something about swift leather today. Was caught in a heavy storm even though I was under an umbrella and I saw dots of rain on the Lindy. After shopping around, the dots disappeared...phew!


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Oh my goodness thank you SO MUCH!!! You made me feel so good about myself. [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️
> 
> 90% of the time I am wearing a dress because I find them much easier to style and look put together, and unless I am literally anorexic I do not have good thighs (been there, over it). Also I still wanna dress like a princess (ok, at this age [46] maybe queen) like I always have. So I will always be either sparkly or girly in some way. Living with three men in my house who are used to that and I still got a unanimous thumbs-up on this one.
> 
> @GoldFish8 I will try to post more outfits! I have only recently started an IG for my chic-mom looks, but my pic quality is definitely the ‘low’ part of ‘high-low’ [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Another thumbs up from me BBC! You can help me style my outfits any day. Love this look and that fabulous Kelly!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hillychristie said:


> I discovered something about swift leather today. Was caught in a heavy storm even though I was under an umbrella and I saw dots of rain on the Lindy. After shopping around, the dots disappeared...phew!


Beautiful Lindy and shoes!!! So happy to hear about your swift bag and the rain. A few years ago, my swift Constance has a few rain drops on her, too. She dried out beautifully and can't see where the rain had dribbled on the back.


----------



## Freckles1

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous!  (Is the date the K, or someone outside of the frame?)



DH and the K!!!! Ha!!


----------



## Rami00

Back from spa!


----------



## Rami00

atelierforward said:


> Technically no action in this shot, but here's my sweet little guy with my fave bag (and my Jige peeking out from inside the B)
> View attachment 4248540


How adorable! And he is sitting with his baby paws ❤️


----------



## diane278

Rami00 said:


> Back from spa!


Beautiful! She looks ready for her debut at a Cotillion.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

Rami00 said:


> Back from spa!


Wowee wow wow!!!!


----------



## bagnut1

Rami00 said:


> Back from spa!


gorgeous and looks brand spanking new!


----------



## Hillychristie

Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful Lindy and shoes!!! So happy to hear about your swift bag and the rain. A few years ago, my swift Constance has a few rain drops on her, too. She dried out beautifully and can't see where the rain had dribbled on the back.


Thanks for your compliment on the bag and shoes.

Swift Constance... must be gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

My first piece of Vert Cypress in Epsom. The green is very dark on the epsom but I love how subtle it is.  Can’t wait to own other pieces in this color.


----------



## aki_sato

The beginning of summer in Sydney


----------



## renet

Which of Lindy 26 should I bring out today?  A torn between the two this morning.  Finally choose Ms Noir as I would be going out for meeting in the morning.  [emoji7]


----------



## Freckles1

Rami00 said:


> Back from spa!



Gorgeous


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> How adorable! And he is sitting with his baby paws ❤️


Thanks Rami.  I still think of him as my baby puppy, even though he's actually an old man now.


----------



## atelierforward

Rami00 said:


> Back from spa!


Wow! It looks absolutely brand new. Gorgeous RC . The spa is miraculous. I wish I could look brand new. I wonder if they would do a similar treatment on me?


----------



## Rami00

atelierforward said:


> Wow! It looks absolutely brand new. Gorgeous RC . The spa is miraculous. I wish I could look brand new. I wonder if they would do a similar treatment on me?


Hahaha me too! I’d be booked way in advance, every year


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> Which of Lindy 26 should I bring out today?  A torn between the two this morning.  Finally choose Ms Noir as I would be going out for meeting in the morning.  [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4250334
> View attachment 4250335


When in doubt, always go with black !


----------



## fabuleux

chkpfbeliever said:


> My first piece of Vert Cypress in Epsom. The green is very dark on the epsom but I love how subtle it is.  Can’t wait to own other pieces in this color.
> 
> View attachment 4249918


Beautiful color!


----------



## kadmia

aki_sato said:


> The beginning of summer in Sydney


Gorgeous gorgeous!! May I ask what Twilly you're using in this photo?


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> When in doubt, always go with black !



So true! [emoji6]


----------



## renet

Walked into H to visit my SA. She asked if I want anything like a new wallet? I looked at my current Bearn but it’s still on great shape! How do I justify one for coming Xmas as present from my DH?  [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

renet said:


> Walked into H to visit my SA. She asked if I want anything like a new wallet? I looked at my current Bearn but it’s still on great shape! How do I justify one for coming Xmas as present from my DH?  [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4251136


Get one in Croc. Or a Constance/ Kelly longue to double as a clutch.


----------



## Fally420

renet said:


> Walked into H to visit my SA. She asked if I want anything like a new wallet? I looked at my current Bearn but it’s still on great shape! How do I justify one for coming Xmas as present from my DH?  [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4251136



your fingernails create some nostalgia for me


----------



## DYH

aki_sato said:


> The beginning of summer in Sydney


Barenia...


----------



## CenterStageBLN

My favourite browns - Belstaff HERO- jacket, Alexander McQueen SKULL scarf, Louis Vuitton BOSPHORE messenger bag and Hermès DOGON DUO wallet!


----------



## momasaurus

chkpfbeliever said:


> My first piece of Vert Cypress in Epsom. The green is very dark on the epsom but I love how subtle it is.  Can’t wait to own other pieces in this color.
> 
> View attachment 4249918


I love the dusky mixed H greens. This is nice!


----------



## foreverbagslove

First day out!
[emoji173]️


----------



## tv_vt1809

Tea time


----------



## renet

periogirl28 said:


> Get one in Croc. Or a Constance/ Kelly longue to double as a clutch.



Sounds good! [emoji7]
Thank you for your ideas! [emoji6]


----------



## mswkk

taking my lindy out for a spin with pinkness overload on the handles!


----------



## jayeoh

One of my go-to bags. Went to the gym after work and carrying my HAC 32.


----------



## Monique1004

The only bag that I took to my water park trip.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

renet said:


> Walked into H to visit my SA. She asked if I want anything like a new wallet? I looked at my current Bearn but it’s still on great shape! How do I justify one for coming Xmas as present from my DH?  [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4251136



OMG, those Super Mario nails are so awesome!


----------



## azukitea

Travel light


----------



## azukitea

Perfect lunch date today in Hamburg


----------



## lulilu

^^^ love your 2002 bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## doni

CenterStageBLN said:


> My favourite browns - Belstaff HERO- jacket, Alexander McQueen SKULL scarf, Louis Vuitton BOSPHORE messenger bag and Hermès DOGON DUO wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251507


So yummy. You should post this in the brown bag thread.


----------



## azukitea

lulilu said:


> ^^^ love your 2002 bag!


Thank you and me too
I hesitated for so long before getting this style but am so happy with it 
It is a very functional bag!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Met up with the lovely @Leileka this week in London


----------



## Lilikay

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4253818
> 
> Met up with the lovely @Leileka this week in London


Yay! It was awesome to spend some time together with my dear TPFer aka “bag friend” @Tonimichelle.


----------



## acrowcounted

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4253818
> 
> Met up with the lovely @Leileka this week in London


Love this! What are the bag colors?


----------



## Tonimichelle

acrowcounted said:


> Love this! What are the bag colors?


Thank you 
Malachite Togo GHW B30 with @Leileka and Turquoise Swift PHW with me!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Getting a pedicure at the Four Seasons in Santa Barbara


----------



## acrowcounted

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4254072
> 
> 
> Getting a pedicure at the Four Seasons in Santa Barbara


Awesome photo!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> Walked into H to visit my SA. She asked if I want anything like a new wallet? I looked at my current Bearn but it’s still on great shape! How do I justify one for coming Xmas as present from my DH?  [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4251136


A present is a present.  No need for justification.  What is the difference if he buys you another sweater? You other sweaters are fine too and have no holes in them, right ?  Things don't have to be broken or worn out before you get new ones.

By the way, your nails are too cute.  I didn't know that you're a Mario fan.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

acrowcounted said:


> Awesome photo!



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## renet

NateSelwyn25 said:


> OMG, those Super Mario nails are so awesome!



Thank you, @NateSelwyn25! [emoji23] 



chkpfbeliever said:


> A present is a present.  No need for justification.  What is the difference if he buys you another sweater? You other sweaters are fine too and have no holes in them, right ?  Things don't have to be broken or worn out before you get new ones.
> 
> By the way, your nails are too cute.  I didn't know that you're a Mario fan.



Right, chkpfbeliever! My husband asked me to go H, find a present and charge to his card. [emoji847][emoji7]

Hehe...thank you for your compliment on my nails! I love them! My fav game when I was younger and still is. [emoji6]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ms_sivalley said:


> Thanks!  They are very comfortable as a bonus!


I love the twillies too... they pop with your amazing shoes. What design is that?


----------



## ms_sivalley

Israeli_Flava said:


> I love the twillies too... they pop with your amazing shoes. What design is that?


Thank you!  They are from Malone Souliers


----------



## aki_sato

DYH said:


> Barenia...


Thank you for your like


----------



## aki_sato

kadmia said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous!! May I ask what Twilly you're using in this photo?


Thank you for your sweet comment and like!

I used two different twillies:
Front >> Dior Mitzah L’Amour
Back >> Hermes Mythique Phoenix
Attaching pics too for your reference 
HTH


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## aki_sato

renet said:


> Walked into H to visit my SA. She asked if I want anything like a new wallet? I looked at my current Bearn but it’s still on great shape! How do I justify one for coming Xmas as present from my DH?  [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4251136


Always a danger zone walking into a H store!!! 

Congrats @renet!!!

Is that Rouge Grenat?


----------



## renet

aki_sato said:


> Always a danger zone walking into a H store!!!
> 
> Congrats @renet!!!
> 
> Is that Rouge Grenat?



Oh yeah...H is both a danger and a happy zone! Its so conflicting. [emoji23] At end of day, happiness wins! [emoji6] 

Yes, a rouge grenat Bearn wallet, my current wallet for almost 2 years! [emoji6] [emoji13]


----------



## aki_sato

renet said:


> Oh yeah...H is both a danger and a happy zone! Its so conflicting. [emoji23] At end of day, happiness wins! [emoji6]
> 
> Yes, a rouge grenat Bearn wallet, my current wallet for almost 2 years! [emoji6] [emoji13]


Never a place that is a catch 22 like H!!!!

Ack my apology!!
I thought that is the new wallet as your hubby’s gift to you!!!


----------



## kadmia

aki_sato said:


> Thank you for your sweet comment and like!
> 
> I used two different twillies:
> Front >> Dior Mitzah L’Amour
> Back >> Hermes Mythique Phoenix
> Attaching pics too for your reference
> HTH


So lovely!! Thank you for the details, and really gorgeous


----------



## Rami00

New addition and I am obsessed! 
Braise sellier K20


----------



## 1LV

Rami00 said:


> New addition and I am obsessed!
> Braise sellier K20


Wow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Got Ms. V (name given to ms malachite) at work today. [emoji172]


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Elated to take miss Rose Pourpre on her first outing... stickers and all [emoji85] anyone else like to preserve that “new” feeling as long as possible? [emoji524][emoji523]


----------



## TeeCee77

TeeCee77 said:


> Got Ms. V (name given to ms malachite) at work today. [emoji172]



Lol forgot the picture


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PurseEnthusiast said:


> View attachment 4254732
> 
> 
> Elated to take miss Rose Pourpre on her first outing... stickers and all [emoji85] anyone else like to preserve that “new” feeling as long as possible? [emoji524][emoji523]


My heart went pitter patter. SOoooo pretty.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PurseEnthusiast said:


> View attachment 4254732
> 
> 
> Elated to take miss Rose Pourpre on her first outing... stickers and all [emoji85] anyone else like to preserve that “new” feeling as long as possible? [emoji524][emoji523]



Gorgeous bag LOVE RP.
And I am with you on keeping the stickers on!


----------



## crisbac

Rami00 said:


> New addition and I am obsessed!
> Braise sellier K20


It's fabulous!!  Huge congrats, dear Rami00!!


----------



## Rami00

crisbac said:


> It's fabulous!!  Huge congrats, dear Rami00!!


Thank you!


----------



## kellyh

because of you.....I luv them so much



wannaprada said:


> Took my new baby, my B30 Gold Togo w/GHW, out for only the third time since getting her, this time to a friend's private birthday/charity party at the Madison Ave Christian Louboutin boutique Friday. While I didn't walk in with either of the boots I have on in the pics, needless to say I did walk out with them!
> View attachment 4228906
> View attachment 4228907


----------



## diane278

Monday, I took my little Octogone Wingman out to find a suitable residence where he’d be safe from additional injuries due to old age and the overwhelming love of tiny children. He’s been in my family for over 80 years, so I wanted him to enjoy his retirement.


Today, he came home. He’s in a beautiful custom condo. He has a full length window.....unfortunately he does not have an ocean view. He’s current view is of the opposite wall, but I’m working on fixing that to the best of my limited abilities. Meanwhile, my Octogone is adjusting to life without his Wingman. I have temporarily filled the void with a pair of sunglasses. Not ideal...but I do what I can with what I have.....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Meowwu

Chaine d’ancre punk ring... also showing off my contact allergy on my index finger. Lol


----------



## BirkinLover77

Rami00 said:


> New addition and I am obsessed!
> Braise sellier K20


Wow! Congratulations! Stunning kelly


----------



## DR2014

Rami00 said:


> New addition and I am obsessed!
> Braise sellier K20


wow!!!!!!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Still in Santa Barbara avoiding San Francisco Air with my baby birkin.


----------



## scarf1

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Still in Santa Barbara avoiding San Francisco Air with my baby birkin.
> 
> View attachment 4255125


Smart move! The air was even worse today.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Israeli_Flava said:


> My heart went pitter patter. SOoooo pretty.



My heart went the same with your comment!!! Your collection is goals... I’m a fan if your IG [emoji164][emoji175] you’re the queen of pink in my book!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

scarf1 said:


> Smart move! The air was even worse today.



I heard! Some media outlets are even saying the air quality there is the worst in the world today![emoji51][emoji85][emoji40] That’s crazy [emoji853]


----------



## Luv n bags

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I heard! Some media outlets are even saying the air quality there is the worst in the world today![emoji51][emoji85][emoji40] That’s crazy [emoji853]



I can vouch for that!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Walked into H to visit my SA. She asked if I want anything like a new wallet? I looked at my current Bearn but it’s still on great shape! How do I justify one for coming Xmas as present from my DH?  [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4251136


What a gorgeous colour Bearn! and your NAILS! Loooooooove them!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4254072
> 
> 
> Getting a pedicure at the Four Seasons in Santa Barbara


Oh that is just the CUTEST pic!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4254072
> 
> 
> Getting a pedicure at the Four Seasons in Santa Barbara


Ooooooh that is just the CUTEST pic!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Still in Santa Barbara avoiding San Francisco Air with my baby birkin.
> 
> View attachment 4255125


Your little boy is just soooooo adorable!!!! what a gorgeous pic!


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> Monday, I took my little Octogone Wingman out to find a suitable residence where he’d be safe from additional injuries due to old age and the overwhelming love of tiny children. He’s been in my family for over 80 years, so I wanted him to enjoy his retirement.
> View attachment 4255030
> 
> Today, he came home. He’s in a beautiful custom condo. He has a full length window.....unfortunately he does not have an ocean view. He’s current view is of the opposite wall, but I’m working on fixing that to the best of my limited abilities. Meanwhile, my Octogone is adjusting to life without his Wingman. I have temporarily filled the void with a pair of sunglasses. Not ideal...but I do what I can with what I have.....
> View attachment 4255029


I love this Diane! You have the best sense of humor, please do continue to tell us stories about all your “friends!”


----------



## aki_sato

kadmia said:


> So lovely!! Thank you for the details, and really gorgeous


Thank you! 
You’re very welcome!


----------



## Freckles1

Rami00 said:


> New addition and I am obsessed!
> Braise sellier K20



I die [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Incalifornia7

LovingTheOrange said:


> My box mini c’s first trip! Looking for fall foliage in New Hampshire with my bestie (left) and her optique c. Also wearing my Hermes hat that I bought specifically for this trip! I have a big head, so I’m wearing the largest size 58. Hat also available in black and navy~
> 
> Oh, and her Frenchie (mynameismangmang) had a photo op too LOL
> View attachment 4236937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> Great pictures !


----------



## Incalifornia7

Kelly in action


----------



## Rulho07

PurseEnthusiast said:


> View attachment 4254732
> 
> 
> Elated to take miss Rose Pourpre on her first outing... stickers and all [emoji85] anyone else like to preserve that “new” feeling as long as possible? [emoji524][emoji523]



Beautiful bag, but, I read or hear don’t remember where, that the stickers are actually bad for the hardware.


----------



## Freckles1

My precious DH. He knows how to wear a K, right? [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji23]


----------



## tadhana

Just had to take a pic.....


----------



## obsessedwhermes

shellan310 said:


> Just had to take a pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255620



Where is this??


----------



## honhon

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4232994
> 
> 
> I’ve been MIA for a while- crazy busy -  but here is my pic of me today with Miss Vitamin C - she matches the fall colors outside ! but I refrained from wearing black ...too close to Halloween !


orange is so refreshing! i love seeing orange, i know its going to come back big )


----------



## tadhana

obsessedwhermes said:


> Where is this??



While visiting folks in San Diego.  H store will be in Westfield UTC La Jolla.


----------



## MotoChiq

Took Ms. K for her maiden voyage out!


----------



## minoxa33

diane278 said:


> Monday, I took my little Octogone Wingman out to find a suitable residence where he’d be safe from additional injuries due to old age and the overwhelming love of tiny children. He’s been in my family for over 80 years, so I wanted him to enjoy his retirement.
> View attachment 4255030
> 
> Today, he came home. He’s in a beautiful custom condo. He has a full length window.....unfortunately he does not have an ocean view. He’s current view is of the opposite wall, but I’m working on fixing that to the best of my limited abilities. Meanwhile, my Octogone is adjusting to life without his Wingman. I have temporarily filled the void with a pair of sunglasses. Not ideal...but I do what I can with what I have.....
> View attachment 4255029



Diane, this almost brought tears to my eyes, do not know why... What is the story of this little man?


----------



## orangedoctorpreneur

" B35" in action


----------



## diane278

minoxa33 said:


> Diane, this almost brought tears to my eyes, do not know why... What is the story of this little man?


I think his diminutive size and delicate details add to his aura.  My grandfather brought him back from a business trip to Asia, as a gift for my mother when she was little. The specific details are sketchy. He was in politics so I’m guessing it was related to that....or to a lumber business he owned, although that doesn’t seem as likely. The head and arms are hand-carved wood. She didn’t remember when the one arm was lost as she was so young when she played with it. He was packed away for decades and turned up when she and I were going through things about 6-7 years ago. She was about 90 then, so the details were a bit jumbled in her mind. I decided to have him encased, hoping that if he looked “artsy” rather than like an old doll, he would be treated well by his next custodian. I wish I knew more specific details of his history, such as the specific area where he came from, but my mother always assumed we knew things that she never told us. I wish I had a dollar for every time she said, “Oh, I thought I told you about that.”


----------



## Genie27

My first H RTW piece - silk tunic, 120cm Farandole from summer and possibly the last use of my J28 for the year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> My first H RTW piece - silk tunic, 120cm Farandole from summer and possibly the last use of my J28 for the year.



Gorgeous, Genie!!!!


----------



## jayeoh

Waiting for a friend on Saturday for brunch.
Side note: I've yet to master to tie a twilly with the original strap and have to use another adjustable strap I use the same strap for my Evelyne TPM (short girl problems lol)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Freckles1 said:


> My precious DH. He knows how to wear a K, right? [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255554


You scored twice !! Beautiful Kelly and a handsome hubby !


----------



## Freckles1

chkpfbeliever said:


> You scored twice !! Beautiful Kelly and a handsome hubby !



Thank you friend [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your little boy is just soooooo adorable!!!! what a gorgeous pic!



Thanks love [emoji173]️


----------



## Zeremine

12 consecutive days working in the neuro ICU can only be remedied by stress-buying lovely things


----------



## DR2014

Zeremine said:


> View attachment 4256488
> View attachment 4256489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 consecutive days working in the neuro ICU can only be remedied by stress-buying lovely things


You deserve it, and then some!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying around Harrods with Mr B40 Noir...


----------



## azukitea

Hermes #ootd


----------



## Chagall

azukitea said:


> Hermes #ootd
> 
> View attachment 4256899


Love your whole outfit. You look fantastic.


----------



## azukitea

Chagall said:


> Love your whole outfit. You look fantastic.


TYSM you r very kind


----------



## odette57

azukitea said:


> Hermes #ootd
> 
> View attachment 4256899


I also love the whole look!  I was offered a 2002 in black evercolor and I passed on it, now I'm thinking if I should get it.


----------



## azukitea

odette57 said:


> I also love the whole look!  I was offered a 2002 in black evercolor and I passed on it, now I'm thinking if I should get it.


it's a great bag honestly, I am so happy I've got it! No regrets. It holds as much as a c24


----------



## Notorious Pink

“In action” while waiting.....


----------



## alterego

Freckles1 said:


> My precious DH. He knows how to wear a K, right? [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255554


I think it looks great on 'em!


----------



## luvlux64

Zeremine said:


> View attachment 4256488
> View attachment 4256489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 consecutive days working in the neuro ICU can only be remedied by stress-buying lovely things


Totally agree! That’s what I do after my 1-2 weeks of (hospital) on call 
Beautiful botd


----------



## luvlux64

Just wanna share my first ever Rodeo charm ! It’s rare to find one here in Toronto, so, a preloved route is the way to get it 
The PM size in Orange Poppy, Blue Zanzibar & Rose Azalea tricolor 
Shown below with my mini Evie in Blue Zanzibar & mini Evie in Rose Extreme 
Have a great week guys!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

luvlux64 said:


> Just wanna share my first ever Rodeo charm ! It’s rare to find one here in Toronto, so, a preloved route is the way to get it
> The PM size in Orange Poppy, Blue Zanzibar & Rose Azalea tricolor
> Shown below with my mini Evie in Blue Zanzibar & mini Evie in Rose Extreme
> Have a great week guys!
> View attachment 4257409
> View attachment 4257410
> View attachment 4257411


You found a perfect one !!  Congrats.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy thanksgiving eve!!


----------



## weibandy

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Still in Santa Barbara avoiding San Francisco Air with my baby birkin.
> 
> View attachment 4255125


You look gorgeous!


----------



## uhpharm01

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4258706
> 
> Happy thanksgiving eve!!


Love.


----------



## luvlux64

chkpfbeliever said:


> You found a perfect one !!  Congrats.


Yes I did! Thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> “In action” while waiting.....
> 
> View attachment 4257367


Soooo beautiful B!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lasttotheparty

luvlux64 said:


> Just wanna share my first ever Rodeo charm ! It’s rare to find one here in Toronto, so, a preloved route is the way to get it
> The PM size in Orange Poppy, Blue Zanzibar & Rose Azalea tricolor
> Shown below with my mini Evie in Blue Zanzibar & mini Evie in Rose Extreme [emoji813]
> Have a great week guys!
> View attachment 4257409
> View attachment 4257410
> View attachment 4257411


Yeah, Toronto is tough!


----------



## cassisberry

All buttoned up.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4258706
> 
> Happy thanksgiving eve!!


Happy Thanksgiving to you too ! something from H just in time for the long weekend !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

At the Chiropractor's office...K doesn't like it here...
HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVEYONE! gobble-gobble!


----------



## Styleanyone

Pre celebrate the big turkey day!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cassisberry said:


> All buttoned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259268


So cute! what gorgeous blue! May I ask which blue that is? Brighton? TIA!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

TresBeauHermes said:


> At the Chiropractor's office...K doesn't like it here...
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVEYONE! gobble-gobble!
> View attachment 4259489



I’m with K on the chiro!


----------



## cassisberry

Thanks.  It's Blue de Prusse.



TresBeauHermes said:


> So cute! what gorgeous blue! May I ask which blue that is? Brighton? TIA!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I’m with K on the chiro!


You too?? Lets call it *K*iropractor*!*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cassisberry said:


> Thanks.  It's Blue de Prusse.


Thank you! Its going on my wishlist!


----------



## diane278

Rouge grenat Octogone and I went shopping yesterday at Muji. I wore dark navy jeans, a charcoal sweater, medium gray scarf and dark charcoal coat. As you can see, I take the utmost care of my clothes in the dressing room....


But I decided to live on the edge and added a couple of sweater dresses. Yes, it’s more gray. But a lighter shade, so I’m claiming that it qualifies as diversification.......


----------



## MotoChiq

Heading to the airport with Ms. K and my new Roobocar poncho!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MotoChiq said:


> Heading to the airport with Ms. K and my new Roobocar poncho!
> 
> View attachment 4260014


Gorgeous and sooo stylish !!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Barenia faubourg will forever be my bag of choice for snowy days!


----------



## MotoChiq

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous and sooo stylish !!!



I’m just trying to keep up with you all!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MotoChiq said:


> I’m just trying to keep up with you all!


Well that look is a perfect 10 !!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Celebrating Thanksgiving with my family! Here's my mom's small but much beloved and hard-earned collection  She always has me tie her twilly and I gifted her the matching Calvi  Happy Thanksgiving to TPFers who celebrate!


----------



## littleblackbag

azukitea said:


> Hermes #ootd
> 
> View attachment 4256899


Love the whole outfit, especially the shoes!


----------



## Freckles1

Champagne and K


----------



## periogirl28

Ready to launch my Krathong. TPM  Evelyn in Craie is perfect for the festivities.


----------



## CaraBursae

Miss B Bleu Nuit and me are taking the train today


----------



## dooneybaby

LovingTheOrange said:


> Barenia faubourg will forever be my bag of choice for snowy days!
> 
> View attachment 4260052


Great photo, but...
You're getting snow on your baby!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

dooneybaby said:


> Great photo, but...
> You're getting snow on your baby!!!


Barenia faubourg leather is very water resistant! Any watermarks dry up without residue within 15 mins


----------



## missD

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4260205
> 
> Ready to launch my Krathong. TPM  Evelyn in Craie is perfect for the festivities.



Happy loy kratong day! I haven’t done one in years. Miss it so much!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## missD

dooneybaby said:


> Great photo, but...
> You're getting snow on your baby!!!


 

BF leather is like magic. Water spots just evaporate off of it right in front of you. (I had to “spot clean” mine when I splashed sweet tea on it.


----------



## Rami00

Mini k, crossbody!


----------



## periogirl28

missD said:


> Happy loy kratong day! I haven’t done one in years. Miss it so much!


Only my second time ever, timing my visits are important!


----------



## acrowcounted

Rami00 said:


> Mini k, crossbody!


Gorgeous. Perfect for the season!


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Mini k, crossbody!



Looks lovely on you Rami, congrats [emoji7]


----------



## Hat Trick

Rami00 said:


> Mini k, crossbody!



I love your dress!


----------



## candypoo

Recovering from Black Friday madness


----------



## MotoChiq

Enjoying some fabulous bbq with Ms.K


----------



## Gigllee

Rami00 said:


> Mini k, crossbody!


Classy and chic at the same time


----------



## Notorious Pink

Getting ready to spend the afternoon with DS1s girlfriend’s mom. We have fun together while the kids see a movie and hang out. A bit of H is fine, she understands....


----------



## allywchu1

out with my lydie


----------



## littleblackbag

:0)


----------



## littleblackbag

BBC said:


> Getting ready to spend the afternoon with DS1s girlfriend’s mom. We have fun together while the kids see a movie and hang out. A bit of H is fine, she understands....
> 
> View attachment 4261887


Love your bag, what a beauty. The contrast stitching makes it really stand out, quite stunning!


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> Getting ready to spend the afternoon with DS1s girlfriend’s mom. We have fun together while the kids see a movie and hang out. A bit of H is fine, she understands....
> 
> View attachment 4261887


drool!!!!  the color of this blue is just to die for


----------



## hopiko

Rami00 said:


> Mini k, crossbody!


Gorgeous!  So elegant and chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hopiko

Love my new mini roulis! Black with gold is so easy to wear!


----------



## Notorious Pink

littleblackbag said:


> Love your bag, what a beauty. The contrast stitching makes it really stand out, quite stunning!





carlinha said:


> drool!!!!  the color of this blue is just to die for



Thank you both!!! [emoji8][emoji8] I looooove Blue Hydra and bright blues. It’s taking all my strength to not get a bag in Zanzibar as well!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> Thank you both!!! [emoji8][emoji8] I looooove Blue Hydra and bright blues. It’s taking all my strength to not get a bag in Zanzibar as well!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



(PS, the inside is rose jaipur [emoji177])


----------



## Monique1004

Exhausted, taking a shopping break at the mall yesterday.


----------



## seasounds

Sorry for the blurry picture.  Headed out for some shopping in Florida.


----------



## meowlett

Five o'clock somewhere


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Five o'clock somewhere
> View attachment 4262319


Eye candy! ....not that I’m biased, but.....


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> Eye candy! ....not that I’m biased, but.....


Usually, my DH is the instigator in my H addictions.  But I think you were the sole instigator on this one!  I really don't need another bag in Gris Asphalte and should have waited for the Bordeaux.  My SA, the enabler in my adventure, played her part to perfection too.  That said, I might get one in Bordeaux in a different leather down the road.  Hee hee hee.


----------



## Notorious Pink

meowlett said:


> Five o'clock somewhere
> View attachment 4262319



And as I read this, it’s 4:55.... [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
#inspired #timeforadrink


----------



## Rami00

meowlett said:


> Five o'clock somewhere
> View attachment 4262319


 candy


----------



## Rami00

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous. Perfect for the season!





Hat Trick said:


> I love your dress!





Serva1 said:


> Looks lovely on you Rami, congrats [emoji7]


Thank you beautiful ladies


----------



## momasaurus

seasounds said:


> Sorry for the blurry picture.  Headed out for some shopping in Florida.


Necklace + purse: great combination!!!


----------



## meowlett

Rami00 said:


> Mini k, crossbody!


Love this!!!!


----------



## seasounds

momasaurus said:


> Necklace + purse: great combination!!!


Thanks, Moma!  I bought the mini at Sevres and found the "matching" necklace a couple days later at FSH.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Love my new mini roulis! Black with gold is so easy to wear!


Love it H!!! (((Waves))) 
That is how I feel about my Noir RGHW C24!!!! No fuss!!! Here she is in action on a trip to the Window Rock Indian Reservation where I spent a small part of my childhood...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

seasounds said:


> Sorry for the blurry picture.  Headed out for some shopping in Florida.


Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it H!!! (((Waves)))
> That is how I feel about my Noir RGHW C24!!!! No fuss!!! Here she is in action on a trip to the Window Rock Indian Reservation where I spent a small part of my childhood...


what a stunning pic D!!!!!  love it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Added a new non-Hermes diamond bangle to my stack


----------



## diane278

cafecreme15 said:


> Added a new non-Hermes diamond bangle to my stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263338


I love the way you set off your stack with a delicate white blouse.....it’s a beautiful combination.


----------



## diane278

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it H!!! (((Waves)))
> That is how I feel about my Noir RGHW C24!!!! No fuss!!! Here she is in action on a trip to the Window Rock Indian Reservation where I spent a small part of my childhood...


What a great photo. That vivid blue sky couldn’t be any more beautiful!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it H!!! (((Waves)))
> That is how I feel about my Noir RGHW C24!!!! No fuss!!! Here she is in action on a trip to the Window Rock Indian Reservation where I spent a small part of my childhood...


Perfection!  It so easy to carry, right?  Love the picture, too!


----------



## hopiko

seasounds said:


> Sorry for the blurry picture.  Headed out for some shopping in Florida.


Love the whole look, so chic!  Isn’t the roulis a dream to carry?


----------



## loves

Been preferring bigger bags these days and love [emoji173]️ a wider strap on a bigger bag


----------



## CaraBursae

My Roulis has a new companion: Saint-Malo bakerboy cap


----------



## Serva1

Vacation in Dubai, visiting the new Hermès boutique and enjoyed lovely customer service.


----------



## momasaurus

Serva1 said:


> Vacation in Dubai, visiting the new Hermès boutique and enjoyed lovely customer service.


Beautiful. Sweet little horsey climbing up there.


----------



## Serva1

momasaurus said:


> Beautiful. Sweet little horsey climbing up there.



Thank you moma, yes I put a horsey on my bag, because there are so many gorgeous horses in this country [emoji3]

I also want to thank everyone for the likes [emoji3]


----------



## scarf1

Serva1 said:


> Vacation in Dubai, visiting the new Hermès boutique and enjoyed lovely customer service.


Oh, beautiful bag!


----------



## CaraBursae

Serva1 said:


> Vacation in Dubai, visiting the new Hermès boutique and enjoyed lovely customer service.



What a wonderful idea to use the Petit H decoration! Impressed! Will try that immediately!


----------



## Serva1

scarf1 said:


> Oh, beautiful bag!



Thank you scarf, it’s my summerbag [emoji3]



CaraBursae said:


> What a wonderful idea to use the Petit H decoration! Impressed! Will try that immediately!



Thank you CaraBursae, glad I could inspire you [emoji3]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

I am officially hooked.  Both Ritual and RA


----------



## Monique1004

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4263585
> 
> My Roulis has a new companion: Saint-Malo bakerboy cap



Love your Roulis...


----------



## shuemacher

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4263585
> 
> My Roulis has a new companion: Saint-Malo bakerboy cap



Whar a wonderful company!!! Have the same bag would you mind sharing what your scarf is? Im in love [emoji7] [emoji173]️


----------



## CaraBursae

shuemacher said:


> Whar a wonderful company!!! Have the same bag would you mind sharing what your scarf is? Im in love [emoji7] [emoji173]️



Is the hardware permabrass as well? Love that detail. 
Concerning the scarf: I have to admit that I forgot the designs name [emoji853]. Will try to look it up.


----------



## CaraBursae

Monique1004 said:


> Love your Roulis...



Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## Meta

shuemacher said:


> Whar a wonderful company!!! Have the same bag would you mind sharing what your scarf is? Im in love [emoji7] [emoji173]️





CaraBursae said:


> Is the hardware permabrass as well? Love that detail.
> Concerning the scarf: I have to admit that I forgot the designs name [emoji853]. Will try to look it up.


If I'm not mistaken, that's Sangles en Zigzag.


----------



## CaraBursae

weN84 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that's Sangles en Zigzag.



Thank you weN84! You are absolutely right [emoji1303]!


----------



## shuemacher

CaraBursae said:


> Is the hardware permabrass as well? Love that detail.
> Concerning the scarf: I have to admit that I forgot the designs name [emoji853]. Will try to look it up.



I didnt bring the box with me (bought on a trip) and all the way thought mine is ghw, but on the photo looks the same! (Mine is Brighton Blue roulis mini) love this bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## shuemacher

CaraBursae said:


> Thank you weN84! You are absolutely right [emoji1303]!



I NEED It!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## TeeCee77

Off to work with Etoupe [emoji173]️


----------



## CaraBursae

shuemacher said:


> I didnt bring the box with me (bought on a trip) and all the way thought mine is ghw, but on the photo looks the same! (Mine is Brighton Blue roulis mini) love this bag! [emoji173]️



Mine is brighton blue as well.
Easy to combine and I love the outside pocket at the back.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4263833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially hooked.  Both Ritual and RA


*Soooo saturated!!!*


----------



## mcpro




----------



## seasounds

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4265679


Stunning photo!  What a backdrop!


----------



## cafecreme15

My GP and I stopped by the winter village in Bryant Park today, and got an almond hit chocolate with marshmallow!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Newbie88

BF30 in the office.....its been a long week at work [emoji28]


----------



## MotoChiq

Loving the Robocar Poncho


----------



## ms_sivalley

MotoChiq said:


> Loving the Robocar Poncho


So chic!  Such an enabling photo!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Last one in my company’s gym.  Going all green today !


----------



## MotoChiq

ms_sivalley said:


> So chic!  Such an enabling photo!


It's perfect for winter 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Last one in my company’s gym.  Going all green today !
> View attachment 4266168


Love your CSGM!


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> Loving the Robocar Poncho



Looking quite cozy and awesome! So in love w/ Barenia K!


----------



## seasounds

MotoChiq said:


> Loving the Robocar Poncho


Love your ensemble!


----------



## Hillychristie

Pico at the waterfront, happy weekend, TPF!


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> Looking quite cozy and awesome! So in love w/ Barenia K!



It's the perfect thing to keep you warm in our weather!

Well you did predict I would get offered a K this year 



seasounds said:


> Love your ensemble!


Thank you!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Feeling like a farm girl lol


----------



## diane278

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4267524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like a farm girl lol


I spent my youth at the stables and you are definitely the most chic farm girl around.....


----------



## APhiJill

Just arriving into the office with my Evelyne


----------



## APhiJill

In Walmart. Don’t judge lol


----------



## ms_sivalley

diane278 said:


> I spent my youth at the stables and you are definitely the most chic farm girl around.....


Thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Everyone looks so lovely! 
Here is my Etain Baby B, I love her so much!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pursenbootz

On my way to my MIL birthday dinner (tried taking a selfie and failed miserably so this is my substitute action pic lol). Also in action is my rhubarb perfume - love that scent!


----------



## TeeCee77

Time for a little fun dress up sesh! Feeling a little colorful today!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Everyone looks so lovely!
> Here is my Etain Baby B, I love her so much!


snazzzzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> Time for a little fun dress up sesh! Feeling a little colorful today!



Sooo beeyootiful!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Time for a little fun dress up sesh! Feeling a little colorful today!




Simply gorgeous! Is this Malachite?


----------



## TeeCee77

Cygne18 said:


> Sooo beeyootiful!!! [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Simply gorgeous! Is this Malachite?



Thank you! Yes, it’s malachite!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! Yes, it’s malachite!


“Faints” I told my SA today that I must have a malachite bag preferably Kelly 28 retourne with ghw. I would entertain a roulis also.


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> “Faints” I told my SA today that I must have a malachite bag preferably Kelly 28 retourne with ghw. I would entertain a roulis also.



Oh I hope your SA will find you one! It’s a wonderful color!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Couldn’t decide which H bag to bring to Cabo, then I remembered my vinyl kelly! Definitely the perfect beach bag


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> Time for a little fun dress up sesh! Feeling a little colorful today!


gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Couldn’t decide which H bag to bring to Cabo, then I remembered my vinyl kelly! Definitely the perfect beach bag
> 
> View attachment 4267702
> View attachment 4267703


Heavenly pose!!! Looks awesome!


----------



## MotoChiq

TeeCee77 said:


> Time for a little fun dress up sesh! Feeling a little colorful today!



Malachite was not on my wish list until now... Love the pop of purple!


----------



## DR2014

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4267524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like a farm girl lol


beautiful!  you and your kelly!


----------



## TeeCee77

MotoChiq said:


> Malachite was not on my wish list until now... Love the pop of purple!



Hehe! Malachite is a wonderful color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Greentea

MotoChiq said:


> Malachite was not on my wish list until now... Love the pop of purple!



I love this color. It works like navy as a neutral


----------



## TeeCee77

It does! Played around this morning in better light with a new set of twillies. Not sure whether they work or not, but seemed fun! Might go better with my BF.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> It does! Played around this morning in better light with a new set of twillies. Not sure whether they work or not, but seemed fun! Might go better with my BF.


*Loveeeeeeee this pairing!!! LOVE!*


----------



## diane278

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Loveeeeeeee this pairing!!! LOVE!*


+1


----------



## AlienaHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> It does! Played around this morning in better light with a new set of twillies. Not sure whether they work or not, but seemed fun! Might go better with my BF.


I really love the twilly! Makes me want to run to shop one for me


----------



## missha

TeeCee77 said:


> It does! Played around this morning in better light with a new set of twillies. Not sure whether they work or not, but seemed fun! Might go better with my BF.



I think that it works really well! Especially with the purple from the horseshoe charm. Gorgeous.


----------



## ms_sivalley

DR2014 said:


> beautiful!  you and your kelly!


Thank you, you are so sweet!


----------



## mcpro

New York cafe,Budapest


----------



## bisousx

Herbag 31 Orange with Orange Clic Clac. It’s funny when it gets cold in California... to think about wearing a scarf with shorts lol


----------



## TeeCee77

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Loveeeeeeee this pairing!!! LOVE!*



Thank you!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

AlienaHermes said:


> I really love the twilly! Makes me want to run to shop one for me



Thank you! I originally only bought one for my Kelly (which I re-homed) and was so sad I only had one. Luckily I recently found one on eBay. Woot!


----------



## TeeCee77

missha said:


> I think that it works really well! Especially with the purple from the horseshoe charm. Gorgeous.



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TeeCee77 said:


> It does! Played around this morning in better light with a new set of twillies. Not sure whether they work or not, but seemed fun! Might go better with my BF.


@TeeCee77 , love this pairing, and I’m giddy to see it on your BF!


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> It's the perfect thing to keep you warm in our weather!
> 
> Well you did predict I would get offered a K this year



Haha.  Indeed, but only because H always seems to work in mysterious ways and offers come when you least expect them.


----------



## TeeCee77

PoppyLadyBird said:


> @TeeCee77 , love this pairing, and I’m giddy to see it on your BF!



You got me excited too! I love this look [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

I need a longer strap!


----------



## TeeCee77

Playing with Ms malachite. I just love B35


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4267524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like a farm girl lol



where did those pants/overalls come from??!!??
adore!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TeeCee77 said:


> You got me excited too! I love this look [emoji173]️


Oh! I love it!!!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Jbizzybeetle said:


> where did those pants/overalls come from??!!??
> adore!


Thanks!  They are from Marc by Marc Jacobs many years ago.


----------



## Bigislehi

TeeCee77 said:


> It does! Played around this morning in better light with a new set of twillies. Not sure whether they work or not, but seemed fun! Might go better with my BF.


LOVE this combo! And the way you tied the twilly is divine!


----------



## DreamingPink

TeeCee77 said:


> Playing with Ms malachite. I just love B35


You and your bag look gorgeous! I wish I could pull off B35 but it's too big on me
You totally rock the bag!!


----------



## azukitea

TeeCee77 said:


> Playing with Ms malachite. I just love B35


malachite really suits you, it goes well with your outfit, very chic!


----------



## azukitea

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4268442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a longer strap!


i actually the strap length on you!, it looks ultra chic!


----------



## FreddieMac

It’s the perfunctory train-ride shot post-yoga!

Rocking my new lettre au carré ‘Y’ charm which I think is just the right size for my B40 and in complementary colours to the encre bag - bleu indigo, céleste, ambre.

The question is, open or closed?!


----------



## marzipanchen

TeeCee77 said:


> You got me excited too! I love this look [emoji173]️


wow, your B is so beautifully dressed! what's the color of the horseshoe bag charm if I may ask?


----------



## TeeCee77

azukitea said:


> malachite really suits you, it goes well with your outfit, very chic!



Thank you!!


----------



## TeeCee77

MiniNavy said:


> You and your bag look gorgeous! I wish I could pull off B35 but it's too big on me
> You totally rock the bag!!



Thank you! I’m fairly tall and almost always wear heels, so it works for me [emoji173]️


----------



## TeeCee77

marzipanchen said:


> wow, your B is so beautifully dressed! what's the color of the horseshoe bag charm if I may ask?



Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji4] It’s ultraviolet! This is the only charm I own. I just couldn’t turn down purple!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Shooting some winter photos with my boxcalf mini c


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

azukitea said:


> i actually the strap length on you!, it looks ultra chic!


Thank you!  I have yet to try out my longer strap from my mini Evelyne on my Kelly.


----------



## kadyooo

8


----------



## TeeCee77

LovingTheOrange said:


> Shooting some winter photos with my boxcalf mini c
> View attachment 4269416



Amazing!


----------



## mcwee

With new furry friend.


----------



## crisbac

mcwee said:


> With new furry friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269688


It's so lovely!!


----------



## periogirl28

Out for dinner with vintage RH Box Constance.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Breakfast time!!


----------



## cocomlle

FreddieMac said:


> It’s the perfunctory train-ride shot post-yoga!
> 
> Rocking my new lettre au carré ‘Y’ charm which I think is just the right size for my B40 and in complementary colours to the encre bag - bleu indigo, céleste, ambre.
> 
> The question is, open or closed?!



I love this so much!  It looks so good on the B40! And to answer your question, open and closed...can't go wrong!


----------



## monkeyjuju

mcwee said:


> With new furry friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269688



Gorgeous! Is this rouge tomate?


----------



## Newbie88

Happy Friday ladies, the end of another long week at work! [emoji28]


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Happy Friday ladies, the end of another long week at work! [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272522



Omg love your twillies [emoji173]️


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Omg love your twillies [emoji173]️


Thanks dear! I got these almost 3 years ago now and I was actually thinking about changing them to something non orangey red lol.... Any suggestions? [emoji4]


----------



## Lisa-SH

Attending “Armani Beauty Stars Event” tonight with Constance 24, Bordeaux color to match dress.


----------



## Monique1004

Attending the holiday party at my boutique & some goodies that I got.


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Thanks dear! I got these almost 3 years ago now and I was actually thinking about changing them to something non orangey red lol.... Any suggestions? [emoji4]



Are you looking for something colorful again or more neutral?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Are you looking for something colorful again or more neutral?


Probably something more neutral or a different colour to tone down the red.... It's a B35 so I do find it quite in your face at times [emoji28]


----------



## TeeCee77

Newbie88 said:


> Probably something more neutral or a different colour to tone down the red.... It's a B35 so I do find it quite in your face at times [emoji28]



Ok! Have some ideas for you! I love playing with twillies [emoji854] maybe find something with a tiny bit of red in it so it is all tied together!


----------



## diane278

Bundled up to go ship a few packages. It’s both cold & foggy here. This is a “clutch challenging” activity. (The Octogone stacks on top of the packages...sometimes held in place by my chin. And, while not very stylish in the moment, it works.)


----------



## tv_vt1809

My Verrou at Versailles palace garden


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> Bundled up to go ship a few packages. It’s both cold & foggy here. This is a “clutch challenging” activity. (The Octogone stacks on top of the packages...sometimes held in place by my chin. And, while not very stylish in the moment, it works.)
> View attachment 4273075


Diane this scarf is fantastic! Do you know the name?


----------



## cafecreme15

tv_vt1809 said:


> My Verrou at Versailles palace garden


Lovely scenery and it looks so pleasantly uncrowded! Enjoy your visit.


----------



## diane278

GoldFish8 said:


> Diane this scarf is fantastic! Do you know the name?


I don’t really know, as I don’t know French, but this was on the label:
Echarpe cachemire et brides et frontaux noir/Gris/anthracite 682984T 04 
I recognize the color names and cashmere, but the rest is hieroglyphics to me.....


----------



## TeeCee77

First B family photo! I’ve been leaving Ms Etoupe out. This rainy day called for a group photo.


----------



## 1LV

TeeCee77 said:


> First B family photo! I’ve been leaving Ms Etoupe out. This rainy day called for a group photo.


Hands down, one of prettiest collections.


----------



## TeeCee77

1LV said:


> Hands down, one of prettiest collections.



You are so sweet! Thank you [emoji847]


----------



## Gigllee

TeeCee77 said:


> First B family photo! I’ve been leaving Ms Etoupe out. This rainy day called for a group photo.


Lovely collection although I think Ms Malachite looks extra sassy


----------



## TeeCee77

Gigllee said:


> Lovely collection although I think Ms Malachite looks extra sassy



She is definitely the sass of the group! Thank you!


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Ok! Have some ideas for you! I love playing with twillies [emoji854] maybe find something with a tiny bit of red in it so it is all tied together!


Thanks sweets! It's a great idea of yours to downplay the red a little with blues [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

TeeCee77 said:


> First B family photo! I’ve been leaving Ms Etoupe out. This rainy day called for a group photo.



Reminded me yet again that I NEED Malachite [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Luv n bags

My malachite CDC.  I never thought I would like green - I love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowlett

Heading to Amsterdam from Heathrow.
Using the B35 as my weekend bag, as it is meant to be.


----------



## DYH

I went back to my c18 again. Think this is my new favorite bag..


----------



## TeeCee77

meowlett said:


> Heading to Amsterdam from Heathrow.
> Using the B35 as my weekend bag, as it is meant to be.
> View attachment 4273487



Beautiful!


----------



## TeeCee77

Miso Fine said:


> My malachite CDC.  I never thought I would like green - I love it!



Wants one so bad! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## meowlett

TeeCee77 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## CaraBursae

Miso Fine said:


> My malachite CDC.  I never thought I would like green - I love it!



Beautiful styling!


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Bundled up to go ship a few packages. It’s both cold & foggy here. This is a “clutch challenging” activity. (The Octogone stacks on top of the packages...sometimes held in place by my chin. And, while not very stylish in the moment, it works.)
> View attachment 4273075


Love how you match your scarf and coat, subtle yet chic!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> First B family photo! I’ve been leaving Ms Etoupe out. This rainy day called for a group photo.


Gorgeous!!! So this is damn near close to perfect in terms of versatility. Only thing I would add is a navy. Maybe indigo as it would be a good blue/black alternative


----------



## tv_vt1809

Bringing the new baby B out for coffee


----------



## TeeCee77

tv_vt1809 said:


> Bringing the new baby B out for coffee



Those twillies only look perfect with this bag!


----------



## bobkat1991

diane278 said:


> Bundled up to go ship a few packages. It’s both cold & foggy here. This is a “clutch challenging” activity. (The Octogone stacks on top of the packages...sometimes held in place by my chin. And, while not very stylish in the moment, it works.)
> View attachment 4273075


*"while not very stylish in the moment".........I beg to differ.  You look great!  And classy.*


----------



## DR2014

BBK and Awoooo our for a night on the town!


----------



## birkin10600

Evelyne tpm in action. Box calf in raisin color.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Baby B in action!


----------



## Addicted to bags

A Lindy kind of day...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## christina86

Miso Fine said:


> My malachite CDC.  I never thought I would like green - I love it!



So beautiful!!! I've been looking for a malachite cdc forever.


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> Bundled up to go ship a few packages. It’s both cold & foggy here. This is a “clutch challenging” activity. (The Octogone stacks on top of the packages...sometimes held in place by my chin. And, while not very stylish in the moment, it works.)
> View attachment 4273075


You are always stylish my dear!


----------



## diane278

bobkat1991 said:


> *"while not very stylish in the moment".........I beg to differ.  You look great!  And classy.*





meowlett said:


> You are always stylish my dear!


Thank you both! And I didn’t drop a box....or the bag!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Having fun at the photobooth


----------



## foreverbagslove

Having dinner at Ruth Chris’s... couldn’t help to take a pic with the lovely tree [emoji173]️


----------



## Rami00

Braise K20


----------



## TeeCee77

Loving purple and gray!


----------



## ms_sivalley

The big apple


----------



## LovingTheOrange

foreverbagslove said:


> Having dinner at Ruth Chris’s... couldn’t help to take a pic with the lovely tree [emoji173]️


I want that ornament on my tree too


----------



## TeeCee77

Having too much fun today [emoji14] in an artsy mood. Also, can Bs function as “decor”?


----------



## Newbie88

TeeCee77 said:


> Loving purple and gray!


Stunning combination! [emoji4]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TeeCee77 said:


> Having too much fun today [emoji14] in an artsy mood. Also, can Bs function as “decor”?


Definitely!!
Your house is so chic, Teecee!
I love your B & I’m drooling over that painting!


----------



## TeeCee77

blondissima777 said:


> Definitely!!
> Your house is so chic, Teecee!
> I love your B & I’m drooling over that painting!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

tv_vt1809 said:


> Bringing the new baby B out for coffee


I’m mostly a gold hardware girl and I’m not into Twillies, but your bag looks so chic!
This b&w Twilly on a black bag w PWH are it!
It love it!!!!


----------



## Gigllee

Rami00 said:


> Braise K20


Oh la la! I thought that was a magazine cover. Lovely


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gigllee

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4274488
> 
> Having fun at the photobooth


Cuteness overload


----------



## Gigllee

TeeCee77 said:


> Loving purple and gray!


I especially like how you tied your twirly. If you don’t mind me asking, that’s your recent  Etain right?


----------



## TeeCee77

Gigllee said:


> I especially like how you tied your twirly. If you don’t mind me asking, that’s your recent  Etain right?



Thanks! I refer to this tie method as the “side pony” hehe. Yes, it’s my new Etain! I’m obsessed (obviously hehe).


----------



## Rami00

Gigllee said:


> Oh la la! I thought that was a magazine cover. Lovely


Thank you babe! You are very sweet


----------



## periogirl28

Off to the weekend market. Azalee/ GM SO 25. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## DR2014

Addicted to bags said:


> A Lindy kind of day...
> 
> View attachment 4274185


Addicted to Bags, can you tell us where you got your cute sneakers with the flowers??  Thanks!


----------



## casseyelsie

TeeCee77 said:


> Loving purple and gray!



Gray always my [emoji7]dream color[emoji7].   And yes! the purple charm look so good with the gray.


----------



## Yuki85

It is cold in Vienna


----------



## CaraBursae

Yuki85 said:


> It is cold in Vienna



Those shawls are amazing! So warm and cosy! Have the same one in bordeaux


----------



## AlienaHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Loving purple and gray!


Beautiful! By any chance do you have the twilly name? Thanks!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Yuki85 said:


> It is cold in Vienna


It is cold and CHIC in Vienna


----------



## TeeCee77

AlienaHermes said:


> Beautiful! By any chance do you have the twilly name? Thanks!!


Thank you! The Twilly is Promenade du Matin.


----------



## momasaurus

chkpfbeliever said:


> Last one in my company’s gym.  Going all green today !
> View attachment 4266168


We are twins on the shawl! It looks great with green - thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Gigllee

TeeCee77 said:


> Thanks! I refer to this tie method as the “side pony” hehe. Yes, it’s my new Etain! I’m obsessed (obviously hehe).


I think you scored big on that shade of Etain. Too gorgeous. Can you tell I’m kinda obsessed too


----------



## TeeCee77

Gigllee said:


> I think you scored big on that shade of Etain. Too gorgeous. Can you tell I’m kinda obsessed too



Thank you. I agree. It’s interesting because I had seen some of the more brown-based Etain shades before and it just didn’t make me fall in love. But the new lot is beautiful and the black resin is perfect. Can’t believe I hadn’t really considered it until I saw in person!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Love how you match your scarf and coat, subtle yet chic!


Thank you! Gray is my black....


----------



## Julide

Yuki85 said:


> It is cold in Vienna


How do yo like your shawl? It looks so warm and cozy!


----------



## Luv n bags

TeeCee77 said:


> Wants one so bad! Looks beautiful on you!


Thank you!



CaraBursae said:


> Beautiful styling!


I appreciate your comment!


christina86 said:


> So beautiful!!! I've been looking for a malachite cdc forever.



Thank you! Malachite is a fun color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

DR2014 said:


> Addicted to Bags, can you tell us where you got your cute sneakers with the flowers??  Thanks!


From Nordstrom's. They are made by Ellen Degeneres but unfortunately from last season.


----------



## MotoChiq

My BFF flew up for the weekend. We had an amazing 4 hour dinner.


----------



## diane278

Stole #2 of my Two Stole Collection, venturing out on Monday errands.  What I should be doing is looking for a bank to rob....as I’m going to need more of these things. In navy...for now. And God only knows what colors I’ll need after that. I guess I should start planning my Capsule Wardrobe for My Life in the Run....


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> Stole #2 of my Two Stole Collection, venturing out on Monday errands.  What I should be doing is looking for a bank to rob....as I’m going to need more of these things. In navy...for now. And God only knows what colors I’ll need after that. I guess I should start planning my Capsule Wardrobe for My Life in the Run....
> View attachment 4275723


They do look beautiful on you!!


----------



## diane278

Julide said:


> They do look beautiful on you!!


Thank you! Originally, I thought these two would be adequate for winter.  But I really do need to add some navy patterns....


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> Thank you! Originally, I thought these two would be adequate for winter.  But I really do need to add some navy patterns....


I understand all too well!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

diane278 said:


> Stole #2 of my Two Stole Collection, venturing out on Monday errands.  What I should be doing is looking for a bank to rob....as I’m going to need more of these things. In navy...for now. And God only knows what colors I’ll need after that. I guess I should start planning my Capsule Wardrobe for My Life in the Run....
> View attachment 4275723


You're too funny ! I think I find myself in the same boat.  Money tree not growing fast enough but yet so many temptations.


----------



## San2222

Taking a quick photo with B30 anemone before heading out to lunch


----------



## DYH

6 months and 700 dollars later, my elan is finally back and in good shape again (the strap came off earlier this year!)


----------



## CaraBursae

DYH said:


> 6 months and 700 dollars later, my elan is finally back and in good shape again (the strap came off earlier this year!)
> 
> View attachment 4276252



Gorgeous! What color is she?


----------



## CaraBursae

San2222 said:


> Taking a quick photo with B30 anemone before heading out to lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276110



Wonderful! And I love how you chose the coordinating shoes to your twillies


----------



## lulilu

DYH said:


> 6 months and 700 dollars later, my elan is finally back and in good shape again (the strap came off earlier this year!)
> 
> View attachment 4276252



Beautiful -- but that is a lot of money!  Did the strap just fall off?  Is it an older bag?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Yuki85 said:


> It is cold in Vienna


Which bag is that? I like it


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> Having too much fun today [emoji14] in an artsy mood. Also, can Bs function as “decor”?


In two words: Hell yes!  
(I love this photo! You should start an ‘Hermes as Decor’ thread...)


----------



## CaraBursae

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Which bag is that? I like it



I think it is a Mulberry Bayswater


----------



## TeeCee77

diane278 said:


> In two words: Hell yes!
> (I love this photo! You should start an ‘Hermes as Decor’ thread...)



Thank you! That would be a fun thread!


----------



## Rolo07

First day in action with twillies [emoji173]️


----------



## GoldFish8

Rolo07 said:


> View attachment 4276527
> 
> 
> First day in action with twillies [emoji173]️


Gorgeous! What is this color?


----------



## TeeCee77

Rolo07 said:


> View attachment 4276527
> 
> 
> First day in action with twillies [emoji173]️



I love green. Looks awesome.


----------



## Rolo07

GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous! What is this color?



Thank you [emoji4] It’s vert vertigo


----------



## Rolo07

TeeCee77 said:


> I love green. Looks awesome.



Thank you - I love her!


----------



## DYH

CaraBursae said:


> Gorgeous! What color is she?


blue izmir 



lulilu said:


> Beautiful -- but that is a lot of money!  Did the strap just fall off?  Is it an older bag?


  No! Not super old. End 2014 i think.  You know how the strap is looped thru the hardware that’s on top of the bag? One of them just came off while I was walking.  Hermes originally quoted slightly over $1,000 to fix it. I was like but i didnt have a choice. It was either fix it or not being able to use it for an even longer time... (but side note: i didnt fix it in my home store - maybe that’s why it’s more expensive?)


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> In two words: Hell yes!
> (I love this photo! You should start an ‘Hermes as Decor’ thread...)


Yes, can’t bear to put a pizza on this plate, so this H piece will always be a table decor, reminds me of the flooring in FSH! Merry Christmas, tpf!


----------



## birkin10600

Bleu electrique birkin30 in action with matching Van Cleef Arpels lapis lazuli magic alhambra pendant necklace. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

chkpfbeliever said:


> You're too funny ! I think I find myself in the same boat.  Money tree not growing fast enough but yet so many temptations.


I feel your pain. Here is my money tree....one measly dollar bill and a crapload of lemons....not promising, as these things go. But it’s nice to know that I’m not alone in this.....


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> I feel your pain. Here is my money tree....one measly dollar bill and a crapload of lemons....not promising, as these things go. But it’s nice to know that I’m not alone in this.....
> View attachment 4277287


Maybe because I am married to a Sicilian (and adore anything that reminds me of Italy/Sicily) but for some reason I am super envious of your lemon tree despite its lack of money growing potential! I could buy a lemon tree in the UK, but it will never grow lemons! My money tree isn’t doing too well either, but you could make lemonade...or limoncello


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> Maybe because I am married to a Sicilian (and adore anything that reminds me of Italy/Sicily) but for some reason I am super envious of your lemon tree despite its lack of money growing potential! I could buy a lemon tree in the UK, but it will never grow lemons! My money tree isn’t doing too well either, but you could make lemonade...or limoncello


l live in California. I have two lemon trees. I’m not sure what kind this one is but the other one is a Meyer and its lemons are much sweeter. I also have two orange trees (but only one produces much), two pomegranates and one Fuji apple tree that has never given me a single apple.

I usually slice the lemons and freeze the slices on a cookie sheet in layers, with sheets of wax paper between them. When they’re frozen, I pop them off and toss them in freezer bags. Then I just pull out slices as I need them during the year.  I’m too lazy to squeeze them and freeze the juice. Most of my lemons end up in ice tea....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Yes, can’t bear to put a pizza on this plate, so this H piece will always be a table decor, reminds me of the flooring in FSH! Merry Christmas, tpf!


That is a gorgeous plate! Looks terrific on your table; perfect match!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I feel your pain. Here is my money tree....one measly dollar bill and a crapload of lemons....not promising, as these things go. But it’s nice to know that I’m not alone in this.....
> View attachment 4277287





Tonimichelle said:


> Maybe because I am married to a Sicilian (and adore anything that reminds me of Italy/Sicily) but for some reason I am super envious of your lemon tree despite its lack of money growing potential! I could buy a lemon tree in the UK, but it will never grow lemons! My money tree isn’t doing too well either, but you could make lemonade...or limoncello



My lemon tree grows SLGs  AND Myer Lemons for Limoncello!


----------



## mcpro

TresBeauHermes said:


> My lemon tree grows SLGs  AND Myer Lemons for Limoncello!
> View attachment 4277374



 can I be you neighbor ? I will wait till that SLG fall 

I'm looking for a Lemon tree that grows birkin and kelly ..


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mcpro said:


> can I be you neighbor ? I will wait till that SLG fall
> 
> I'm looking for a Lemon tree that grows birkin and kelly ..


Ahahahaha


----------



## DreamingPink

TresBeauHermes said:


> My lemon tree grows SLGs  AND Myer Lemons for Limoncello!
> View attachment 4277374





mcpro said:


> can I be you neighbor ? I will wait till that SLG fall
> 
> I'm looking for a Lemon tree that grows birkin and kelly ..



You ladies are hilarious!


----------



## Julide

Tonimichelle said:


> Maybe because I am married to a Sicilian (and adore anything that reminds me of Italy/Sicily) but for some reason I am super envious of your lemon tree despite its lack of money growing potential! I could buy a lemon tree in the UK, but it will never grow lemons! My money tree isn’t doing too well either, but you could make lemonade...or limoncello


I second the limoncello!!


----------



## Julide

TresBeauHermes said:


> My lemon tree grows SLGs  AND Myer Lemons for Limoncello!
> View attachment 4277374


 Hahahha!!I would like to come “visit” your tree!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Julide said:


> Hahahha!!I would like to come “visit” your tree!


Yessss! We can drink my home-made Limoncello!


----------



## Julide

Works for me!


----------



## Ivansj1026

Hi! I’m a new here and really came to ask one question (not even sure if this is the right place but y’all seem very fashionable and educated on this subject) - I want to get my boss a small gift from Hèrmes. Could anyone let me know / recommend if I should go with a twilly or a pocket square or even something lager? I know she would wear it around her neck, maybe wrist and even tie it on her purses. We’re interior designers so I know she’ll get creative with it! I’m just afraid that the twilly or even the pocket square is too small. Thanks so much!!


----------



## adb

I have shared my recently acquired manege in some of the threads. Would like to share some action pics on here as well with some of the gold team. ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> My lemon tree grows SLGs  AND Myer Lemons for Limoncello!
> View attachment 4277374


Where can I get some seeds????


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Ivansj1026 said:


> Hi! I’m a new here and really came to ask one question (not even sure if this is the right place but y’all seem very fashionable and educated on this subject) - I want to get my boss a small gift from Hèrmes. Could anyone let me know / recommend if I should go with a twilly or a pocket square or even something lager? I know she would wear it around her neck, maybe wrist and even tie it on her purses. We’re interior designers so I know she’ll get creative with it! I’m just afraid that the twilly or even the pocket square is too small. Thanks so much!!


Get something she already has, whether is Twilly or a  charm; otherwise, get something for her house or office.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> 6 months and 700 dollars later, my elan is finally back and in good shape again (the strap came off earlier this year!)
> 
> View attachment 4276252


Beautiful bag, but it’s your shoes with the bows spilling out of them that I’m drooling at!


----------



## Purse snob

Hermès Jingle game on


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

diane278 said:


> I feel your pain. Here is my money tree....one measly dollar bill and a crapload of lemons....not promising, as these things go. But it’s nice to know that I’m not alone in this.....
> View attachment 4277287


i died


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Tonimichelle said:


> Maybe because I am married to a Sicilian (and adore anything that reminds me of Italy/Sicily) but for some reason I am super envious of your lemon tree despite its lack of money growing potential! I could buy a lemon tree in the UK, but it will never grow lemons! My money tree isn’t doing too well either, but you could make lemonade...or limoncello



Do they sell miniature/dwarf lemon trees in the UK? They do here in the States, and they will happily bloom indoors year round!


----------



## Tonimichelle

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Do they sell miniature/dwarf lemon trees in the UK? They do here in the States, and they will happily bloom indoors year round!


Oh I’ll look into that! Although to be honest me and plants are not a relationship made in heaven, I have a small fig tree in my conservatory, I’ve had it 12 years...it’s never grown figs! I had an olive tree as well for a bit years ago, but my dog used it as a stick.. not killing the tree is a victory in itself for me I’m afraid


----------



## diane278

Purse snob said:


> View attachment 4278128
> 
> Hermès Jingle game on


So....is this a real game? What are the rules?....I think I might want to play.....and what would I win, if I got lucky? 
‘Cause I’m thinking an Hermes prize would probably be nice.....


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh I’ll look into that! Although to be honest me and plants are not a relationship made in heaven, I have a small fig tree in my conservatory, I’ve had it 12 years...it’s never grown figs! I had an olive tree as well for a bit years ago, but my dog used it as a stick.. not killing the tree is a victory in itself for me I’m afraid



My Fuji Apple tree must be my “Birken Tree” because it’s barren. The Pomegranates must be my “Kelly’s” because the few that appear don’t make it to maturity.  The lemons and oranges seem to like me.......although none of them love me enough to give me Slg’s.


----------



## Purse snob

diane278 said:


> So....is this a real game? What are the rules?....I think I might want to play.....and what would I win, if I got lucky?
> ‘Cause I’m thinking an Hermes prize would probably be nice.....



Video games, no prize for the winner though 


http://www.japantrends.com/hermes-jingle-games-ginza-interactive-projection-mapping-kelly-bag/


----------



## diane278

Purse snob said:


> Video games, no prize for the winner though
> 
> 
> http://www.japantrends.com/hermes-jingle-games-ginza-interactive-projection-mapping-kelly-bag/


Thank you for the clarification. There is no chance of my winning any video game. I never mastered Mario Brothers and I was being coached by a 6 year old at the time. He’s now in college and my skill set has not improved one iota. At least there’s no false hope on my part!


----------



## DYH

blondissima777 said:


> Beautiful bag, but it’s your shoes with the bows spilling out of them that I’m drooling at!



thank you so much! I have the pink satin version - loved it so much that I snatched it up when I saw the black version on theoutnet. 

There's still a pair (sz 37) left!

https://www.theoutnet.com/en-hk/sho...QV3EAYYAyABEgJShvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&tp=147108


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> thank you so much! I have the pink satin version - loved it so much that I snatched it up when I saw the black version on theoutnet.
> 
> There's still a pair (sz 37) left!
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-hk/sho...QV3EAYYAyABEgJShvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&tp=147108


Thank you, DYH!!
The pink ones are beautiful as well, although for me there’s nothing like black 
I’m going to try to find them on my size!


----------



## Purse snob

diane278 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. There is no chance of my winning any video game. I never mastered Mario Brothers and I was being coached by a 6 year old at the time. He’s now in college and my skill set has not improved one iota. At least there’s no false hope on my part!



I, too, am not not much of a gamer... it’s too stressful to play in public... street video gaming is not for me


----------



## CaraBursae

My emerald takes a ride on the bicycle cab.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> My emerald takes a ride on the bicycle cab.


Wow,  that is such a gorgeous K! Matches your ride!


----------



## Prufrock613

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh I’ll look into that! Although to be honest me and plants are not a relationship made in heaven, I have a small fig tree in my conservatory, I’ve had it 12 years...it’s never grown figs! I had an olive tree as well for a bit years ago, but my dog used it as a stick.. not killing the tree is a victory in itself for me I’m afraid


My fig tree is the same


----------



## hopiko

Ivansj1026 said:


> Hi! I’m a new here and really came to ask one question (not even sure if this is the right place but y’all seem very fashionable and educated on this subject) - I want to get my boss a small gift from Hèrmes. Could anyone let me know / recommend if I should go with a twilly or a pocket square or even something lager? I know she would wear it around her neck, maybe wrist and even tie it on her purses. We’re interior designers so I know she’ll get creative with it! I’m just afraid that the twilly or even the pocket square is too small. Thanks so much!!


How about a scarf or bracelet?  A 55cm Bandana would be really nice,too!


----------



## heifer

CaraBursae said:


> My emerald takes a ride on the bicycle cab.


You have my dream bag. I saw a lady last week with the same Kelly and said to myself, I need to have this. I've never been a huge fan of croc but this one needs to come home to mama!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

Earlier this afternoon 

Sèvres Paris


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Weekend lunch date


----------



## diane278

Heading out to make a quick package delivery.....and to hunt down more bling for (currently) barren gifts. We may have a shortage of water in California, but I’m confident that we’ll never have a shortage of rhinestones. 


FYI. The gift labeled “Sweetpea” is for a dog....


----------



## ms_sivalley

Fall => Winter


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> My emerald takes a ride on the bicycle cab.


I just noticed....Even the road has "H" marked on it.....


----------



## MotoChiq

My companion for last minute Christmas errands


----------



## gordea3

heifer said:


> You have my dream bag. I saw a lady last week with the same Kelly and said to myself, I need to have this. I've never been a huge fan of croc but this one needs to come home to mama!



Can we have some more pictures please? What a gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Justin392

TeeCee77 said:


> First B family photo! I’ve been leaving Ms Etoupe out. This rainy day called for a group photo.



This is my dream collection right here! [emoji7]


----------



## Justin392

TeeCee77 said:


> Having too much fun today [emoji14] in an artsy mood. Also, can Bs function as “decor”?



Absolutely!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> My companion for last minute Christmas errands


Such a lovely way to run errands!


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> My companion for last minute Christmas errands



You need to take Ms. Uni(corn) on an errand to visit me so I can smell her!!!


----------



## cocomlle

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4280662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fall => Winter



Always love your style...super cute with your Lindy!


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> You need to take Ms. Uni(corn) on an errand to visit me so I can smell her!!!



LOL! You are usually busy taking care of your little man on the weekends


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> LOL! You are usually busy taking care of your little man on the weekends



Darn that kid! And that little cat too!


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> Darn that kid! And that little cat too!



I want to check out this German beer garden in your neck of the woods soon.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh I’ll look into that! Although to be honest me and plants are not a relationship made in heaven, I have a small fig tree in my conservatory, I’ve had it 12 years...it’s never grown figs! I had an olive tree as well for a bit years ago, but my dog used it as a stick.. not killing the tree is a victory in itself for me I’m afraid


I don’t have a green thumb, but I definitely want to try growing a SLGs tree like @TresBeauHermes!!!!  

QUOTE="CaraBursae, post: 32768582, member: 650934"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My emerald takes a ride on the bicycle cab.[/QUOTE]
Someone told me ‘I wish got offered your Aubergine when I got my Emeraude’. I say ‘Get them both!’
She’s TDF! *added to my wishlist*


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> I want to check out this German beer garden in your neck of the woods soon.



Ah yes! It looks lively...prolly because we usually drive by during happy hour haha.

Oh, to stay on topic, here's an H pillow in 'action' with surprise (not really...that cat is prolific) appearance from Murry.


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> Ah yes! It looks lively...prolly because we usually drive by during happy hour haha.
> 
> Oh, to stay on topic, here's an H pillow in 'action' with surprise (not really...that cat is prolific) appearance from Murry.
> 
> View attachment 4281071


You should get him the matching avalon blanket.


----------



## ms_sivalley

cocomlle said:


> Always love your style...super cute with your Lindy!


Thank you!  The Lindy seems to be the most practical bag when I am with my little guy lol


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> You should get him the matching avalon blanket.



Ha. He's already absconded with little man's Avalon baby blanket, he doesn't need to get his fur all over another one.


----------



## cocomlle

ms_sivalley said:


> Thank you!  The Lindy seems to be the most practical bag when I am with my little guy lol



Stick little guy in your B...that seems to be all the rage these days!


----------



## ms_sivalley

cocomlle said:


> Stick little guy in your B...that seems to be all the rage these days!
> 
> View attachment 4281073


I might have a heart attack if that ever happens lol


----------



## cocomlle

ms_sivalley said:


> I might have a heart attack if that ever happens lol



Since little man doesn't fit anymore, he's found other heart attack inducing ways to taunt me. 

Noir B seeing too much action...


----------



## meowlett

cocomlle said:


> Since little man doesn't fit anymore, he's found other heart attack inducing ways to taunt me.
> 
> Noir B seeing too much action...
> 
> View attachment 4281075


Ha ha ha!!!  That would make the B very personalized.

Somehow, all of my pups know that the Birkins are off limit.


----------



## meowlett

Heading to Edinburgh for the day.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cocomlle said:


> Ah yes! It looks lively...prolly because we usually drive by during happy hour haha.
> 
> Oh, to stay on topic, here's an H pillow in 'action' with surprise (not really...that cat is prolific) appearance from Murry.
> 
> View attachment 4281071


I’ve never seen a cat love pictures as much as Murry does lol even a little paw in!


----------



## Rhl2987

Last night before heading to a casual holiday party. I’ve decided to make a conscious effort to use my shawls/scarves more and rotate my bags by displaying them in my closet!


----------



## Genie27

meowlett said:


> Heading to Edinburgh for the day.
> View attachment 4281113


Have fun! and Please tell me - What scarf is this? I love the combination of colours!!


----------



## meowlett

Genie27 said:


> Have fun! and Please tell me - What scarf is this? I love the combination of colours!!


Musique des Dieux stole


----------



## Genie27

meowlett said:


> Musique des Dieux stole


Thank you! I’d never seen this before. It is a treasure indeed!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> I don’t have a green thumb, but I definitely want to try growing a SLGs tree like @TresBeauHermes!!!!


Ahahaha, I forgot to tell u; Yes! I'll give you some seeds! BTW, For H trees, you have to use $$bills for fertilizer!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cocomlle said:


> Ah yes! It looks lively...prolly because we usually drive by during happy hour haha.
> 
> Oh, to stay on topic, here's an H pillow in 'action' with surprise (not really...that cat is prolific) appearance from Murry.
> 
> View attachment 4281071


LOVE Murry's pics! Also the heart shaped pillow in your pic!  May I ask where that is from?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Heading to Edinburgh for the day.
> View attachment 4281113


Beautiful scarf! Bon Voyage!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Cat sitting for a friend...
She said her kibbles tasted better in a H dish


She also approved my CSGM:


Took her home to her parents with my B and Cashmere Cape with silk scarf lining...


----------



## ms_sivalley

cocomlle said:


> Since little man doesn't fit anymore, he's found other heart attack inducing ways to taunt me.
> 
> Noir B seeing too much action...
> 
> View attachment 4281075


Haha..your little man is so cute!


----------



## AbeGalop

Salida con amigos y acompañado con mi Twilly.:corazón:


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahaha, I forgot to tell u; Yes! I'll give you some seeds! BTW, For H trees, you have to use $$bills for fertilizer!


I’m sure it’s a very expensive tree to maintain!!


----------



## Monique1004

Shopping with my iris pico.


----------



## kadyooo

Weekend grocery shopping with my mini Kelly in etoupe


----------



## LovingTheOrange

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 4281797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend grocery shopping with my mini Kelly in etoupe


I love Costco


----------



## jax818

Been using this baby all week.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Christmas luncheon at school the other day


----------



## papertiger

AbeGalop said:


> Salida con amigos y acompañado con mi Twilly.:corazón:



*TPF rules ask that members communicate in English, TY*


----------



## littleblackbag

Had a few days away last week, and it was cold! Spent most of it wearing my ex libris shawl. Kept me nice and warm. Don’t wear it very often as I’m not usually cold enough, but when I do need it, it certainly delivers the warmth. [emoji16]


----------



## cafecreme15

cocomlle said:


> Ah yes! It looks lively...prolly because we usually drive by during happy hour haha.
> 
> Oh, to stay on topic, here's an H pillow in 'action' with surprise (not really...that cat is prolific) appearance from Murry.
> 
> View attachment 4281071



Everything is so well coordinated, kitty included!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cocomlle

TresBeauHermes said:


> LOVE Murry's pics! Also the heart shaped pillow in your pic!  May I ask where that is from?



Isn't the  pillow cute! It's from Pottery Barn.


----------



## azukitea

Roulis 23 rouge H sombrero pbrHW


----------



## ~g~

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4282980
> 
> 
> Roulis 23 rouge H sombrero pbrHW



beautiful bag! Question about the sombrero leather...just brought home a beautiful Kelly in sombrero leather but so nervous to use it! How are you finding it holding up??


----------



## azukitea

~g~ said:


> beautiful bag! Question about the sombrero leather...just brought home a beautiful Kelly in sombrero leather but so nervous to use it! How are you finding it holding up??


Hi I love the leather, it does leaves marks if scratched, but I don't mind it adds character to the bag.


----------



## monkeyjuju

My (very) old friend, the noir L30 in PHW.


----------



## GoldFish8

It was a kid-free Christmas shopping kinda day  My BF Baby got to ride in the shopping cart during our busy last minute Christmas shopping excursion. Also it is amazing how *shiny* she has gotten just from the last week of use.


----------



## TeeCee77

GoldFish8 said:


> It was a kid-free Christmas shopping kinda day  My BF Baby got to ride in the shopping cart during our busy last minute Christmas shopping excursion. Also it is amazing how *shiny* she has gotten just from the last week of use.



She looks so perfect!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## crystalnn

My baby B


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cocomlle said:


> Isn't the  pillow cute! It's from Pottery Barn.


Thank you! Its too cute!  going to check out Pottery Barn right now!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Christmas luncheon at school the other day


Soooo chic! Twins on shoes!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crystalnn said:


> My baby B
> View attachment 4283195
> View attachment 4283196
> View attachment 4283197


Everything is so pretty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> It was a kid-free Christmas shopping kinda day  My BF Baby got to ride in the shopping cart during our busy last minute Christmas shopping excursion. Also it is amazing how *shiny* she has gotten just from the last week of use.


Very chic shopping carts!


----------



## Pinkie*

crystalnn said:


> My baby B
> View attachment 4283195
> View attachment 4283196
> View attachment 4283197


Love this


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Waiting for my chiropractor again...


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Very chic shopping carts!


Haha! That’s the look I was going for. Shoulda seen how *chic* my Target cart looked piled high with household necessities... aka toilet paper and all sorts of kids gadgets


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Haha! That’s the look I was going for. Shoulda seen how *chic* my Target cart looked piled high with household necessities... aka toilet paper and all sorts of kids gadgets


Ahahahaha Your B makes your toilet papers chic!


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahaha Your B makes your toilet papers chic!


Barenia scented toilet paper


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Barenia scented toilet paper


ahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> ahahahahahahahahaha!


Just livin the dream


----------



## chkpfbeliever

littleblackbag said:


> Had a few days away last week, and it was cold! Spent most of it wearing my ex libris shawl. Kept me nice and warm. Don’t wear it very often as I’m not usually cold enough, but when I do need it, it certainly delivers the warmth. [emoji16]


It is indeed a nice stole/shawl.  I have one in purple.


----------



## tramcaro

My dad played personal photographer... I think this is his best work!


----------



## crystalnn

TresBeauHermes said:


> Everything is so pretty!


Thank you dear


----------



## Hillychristie

cocomlle said:


> Ah yes! It looks lively...prolly because we usually drive by during happy hour haha.
> 
> Oh, to stay on topic, here's an H pillow in 'action' with surprise (not really...that cat is prolific) appearance from Murry.
> 
> View attachment 4281071


I love the colours in this entire picture!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Heading out in the cold with a slightly bat winged K28 in Gold. I closed her up after  Yes the mirror is vintage, it's like an old school Instagram filter!


----------



## cafecreme15

QuelleFromage said:


> Heading out in the cold with a slightly bat winged K28 in Gold. I closed her up after


Awesome booties, too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

QuelleFromage said:


> Heading out in the cold with a slightly bat winged K28 in Gold. I closed her up after  Yes the mirror is vintage, it's like an old school Instagram filter!


Very nice photo! Lovely outfit too!


----------



## yoshikitty

cafecreme15 said:


> Awesome booties, too!



The second thing I noticed on the photo was also the awesome looking booties!


----------



## GoldFish8

QuelleFromage said:


> Heading out in the cold with a slightly bat winged K28 in Gold. I closed her up after  Yes the mirror is vintage, it's like an old school Instagram filter!


I love this jacket!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

cafecreme15 said:


> Awesome booties, too!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Very nice photo! Lovely outfit too!





yoshikitty said:


> The second thing I noticed on the photo was also the awesome looking booties!





GoldFish8 said:


> I love this jacket!!!



Thanks so much! The booties are (believe it or note) Kendall & Kylie. They were cheap! Coat is Karl Donoghue (not as cheap lol).


----------



## GoldFish8

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks so much! The booties are (believe it or note) Kendall & Kylie. They were cheap! Coat is Karl Donoghue (not as cheap lol).


Just went to look up the designer as i am Unfamiliar. They have some truly amazing coats.. the new white long coat is tdf... someone please get me off of this ban island!!! All the smaller sizes seem to be sold out too, which is both good and bad for me. Do you feel the sizes are pretty true to size? Im 5’6 size 2/4 about 125lb.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hermes Only

Happy Holidays Everyone.. Lewk of the Week in Saint Laurent Jacket and Booties, John Elliott Jeans, H Belt and my SO Tricolor B40 in Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ébène .. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Justin392

Monique1004 said:


> Shopping with my iris pico.
> View attachment 4281747



Love that pom! [emoji7]


----------



## QuelleFromage

GoldFish8 said:


> Just went to look up the designer as i am Unfamiliar. They have some truly amazing coats.. the new white long coat is tdf... someone please get me off of this ban island!!! All the smaller sizes seem to be sold out too, which is both good and bad for me. Do you feel the sizes are pretty true to size? Im 5’6 size 2/4 about 125lb.


I'd say they're true to size, and sorry to enable but well worth it...I LOVE this coat. It's super warm as well!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Everyone.. Lewk of the Week in Saint Laurent Jacket and Booties, John Elliott Jeans, H Belt and my SO Tricolor B40 in Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ébène .. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283947


Wow! Dashingly handsome! So well put together! LOVE your B!


----------



## tramcaro

Making good use of my BE Jige, purchased in 2016 but used not very often, since I don’t dress up enough to use a clutch.  Totally surprised at how versatile it is, and it is the only bag brought on vacation.   Here, it is accompanying the new Hermes slides, also love how discreet they are.


----------



## GoldFish8

tramcaro said:


> Making good use of my BE Jige, purchased in 2016 but used not very often, since I don’t dress up enough to use a clutch.  Totally surprised at how versatile it is, and it is the only bag brought on vacation.   Here, it is accompanying the new Hermes slides, also love how discreet they are.


Loving these slides! I haven’t seen these yet. Any chance we could see a closeup? Is there a heel on these?


----------



## azukitea

Normally I would add the cheval charms in butler leather, but have decided to go naked today


----------



## MAGJES

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Everyone.. Lewk of the Week in Saint Laurent Jacket and Booties, John Elliott Jeans, H Belt and my SO Tricolor B40 in Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ébène .. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283947


I LOVE that B!!


----------



## diane278

azukitea said:


> Normally I would add the cheval charms in butler leather, but have decided to go naked today
> View attachment 4284508


“Simplicity” at its best! Stunning!


----------



## azukitea

diane278 said:


> “Simplicity” at its best! Stunning!


Tks!


----------



## momasaurus

Hermes Only said:


> Happy Holidays Everyone.. Lewk of the Week in Saint Laurent Jacket and Booties, John Elliott Jeans, H Belt and my SO Tricolor B40 in Rouge Casaque/Moutarde/Ébène .. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283947


Great bag! You look awesome, as usual.


----------



## Tonimichelle

azukitea said:


> Normally I would add the cheval charms in butler leather, but have decided to go naked today
> 
> View attachment 4284508


You cannot beat naked Barenia!


----------



## Rami00

tramcaro said:


> Making good use of my BE Jige, purchased in 2016 but used not very often, since I don’t dress up enough to use a clutch.  Totally surprised at how versatile it is, and it is the only bag brought on vacation.   Here, it is accompanying the new Hermes slides, also love how discreet they are.


Love your jige !! I have my eyes on those slides!! Are those comfortable to wear?


----------



## tramcaro

Rami00 said:


> Love your jige !! I have my eyes on those slides!! Are those comfortable to wear?



Thank you!  They are actually, only took an hour or two to break them in, so far no blisters... but I haven’t done long walks with them yet.


----------



## tramcaro

GoldFish8 said:


> Loving these slides! I haven’t seen these yet. Any chance we could see a closeup? Is there a heel on these?



Thank you! I love these more than the first slides Hermes came out a couple of years back because the heels are flatter to the ground.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Still shopping....


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> Still shopping....
> View attachment 4285041
> 
> View attachment 4285046



Beautiful!


----------



## azukitea




----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> Still shopping....
> View attachment 4285041
> 
> View attachment 4285046


Love it!!!  So festive and yet stylish!


----------



## diane278

Hat Trick said:


> Beautiful!





meowlett said:


> Love it!!!  So festive and yet stylish!


Thank you!   This locally owned gift store is the one place in this area where I might see someone carrying an Hermès (or Bottega) bag.....


----------



## Meowwu

Not the best photo. My Hermes boots and office sandals this morning. Change of the shoes ceremony. Lol


----------



## diane278

Meowwu said:


> Not the best photo. My Hermes boots and office sandals this morning. Change of the shoes ceremony. Lol
> View attachment 4285473


I’d bet that ceremony is being played out in many areas where there’s cold weather and well-heated offices.....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Still shopping....
> View attachment 4285041
> 
> View attachment 4285046


Gorgeous and festive pics! So lovely! I LOVE those cross stitch birdies... beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

Meowwu said:


> Not the best photo. My Hermes boots and office sandals this morning. Change of the shoes ceremony. Lol
> View attachment 4285473





diane278 said:


> I’d bet that ceremony is being played out in many areas where there’s cold weather and well-heated offices.....


I thought I was the only one who had office sandals! Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> I thought I was the only one who had office sandals! Glad to know I'm not alone.


In this cold weather, at my age, I’d have “office uggs” if I weren’t retired.....
Comfort is my middle name: Diane Comfort 278.


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> In this cold weather, at my age, I’d have “office uggs” if I weren’t retired.....
> Comfort is my middle name: Diane Comfort 278.


Haha, in that case I'm Genie HotFlash FlipFlop 27!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Genie27 said:


> Haha, in that case I'm Genie HotFlash FlipFlop 27!


----------



## Meowwu

diane278 said:


> I’d bet that ceremony is being played out in many areas where there’s cold weather and well-heated offices.....


Lol. Yes! It’s the best thing to do. It’s hard to sit for hours in my boots.


----------



## Meowwu

Genie27 said:


> I thought I was the only one who had office sandals! Glad to know I'm not alone.



High fives!


----------



## Meowwu

diane278 said:


> In this cold weather, at my age, I’d have “office uggs” if I weren’t retired.....
> Comfort is my middle name: Diane Comfort 278.


Lol. I thought about UGGS slippers but have been afraid that it’d be too warm.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Genie27

Mine are Croc wedge sandals. 

Tres stylish. We have hard concrete floors with a thin overlay.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

TresBeauHermes said:


> Soooo chic! Twins on shoes!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Milosmum0307

Not sure this bag is very practical for me, but I did bring it out for a dinner date last weekend.


----------



## Meowwu

Genie27 said:


> Mine are Croc wedge sandals.
> 
> Tres stylish. We have hard concrete floors with a thin overlay.


Woo! Sounds lovely! I previously had the H plastic sandals but found it difficult to wear with stocking at times so started wearing the sale sandals.


----------



## cece1

Milosmum0307 said:


> Not sure this bag is very practical for me, but I did bring it out for a dinner date last weekend.



Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Solday

On my way to dinner with my DH. I just love my new Rouge H


----------



## CaraBursae

Solday said:


> On my way to dinner with my DH. I just love my new Rouge H



Just perfect!


----------



## 1LV

Tying up loose ends before Christmas.  

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## Livia1

1LV said:


> Tying up loose ends before Christmas.
> 
> Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays to all!!!
> 
> View attachment 4286268



So cute!


----------



## Solday

CaraBursae said:


> Just perfect!



Thank you dear!


----------



## CaraBursae

Having fun!


----------



## Rhl2987

Flying with BBK and Grrr today!


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> Flying with BBK and Grrr today!


Omg gorgeous! What are the specs of this beauty?


----------



## Rhl2987

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg gorgeous! What are the specs of this beauty?


Black box K28 sellier PHW from 2002! Or 2000, I forget which.


----------



## luvlux64

Christmas errands buddy


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

luvlux64 said:


> Christmas errands buddy
> View attachment 4286573



Delightful! my color choice exactly!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

luvlux64 said:


> Christmas errands buddy
> View attachment 4286573


Oh what a pretty shade!  Love the horsey....


----------



## diane278

Meowwu said:


> Lol. I thought about UGGS slippers but have been afraid that it’d be too warm.


You need to be “of a certain age” because, at that point, your circulation stops working properly and your toes get numb.  Obviously, you’re simply too young and healthy at this point in time.


----------



## Monique1004

Last minute holiday shopping.


----------



## Monique1004

Went to see the Rockefeller tree on Thursday as well with my other Halzan.


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> Black box K28 sellier PHW from 2002! Or 2000, I forget which.


Wow! What a total unicorn!  You wear her well!


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> You need to be “of a certain age” because, at that point, your circulation stops working properly and your toes get numb.  Obviously, you’re simply too young and healthy at this point in time.


This happens to me in the evenings. Can never wear enough layers of socks. 3 is usually the magic number! Getting some ugg slippers for Christmas


----------



## Meowwu

diane278 said:


> You need to be “of a certain age” because, at that point, your circulation stops working properly and your toes get numb.  Obviously, you’re simply too young and healthy at this point in time.



Lol. I’d consider it in a cold office in a heart beat for sure!!


----------



## momasaurus

CaraBursae said:


> Having fun!


Great color! Can you please tell us what it is?


----------



## DYH

We were doing last min xmas shopping in Strasbourg when I spotted the big Kelly. Couldnt resist. Had to run in and put my k20 next to it!!


----------



## CaraBursae

momasaurus said:


> Great color! Can you please tell us what it is?



Thank you!
It is rouge grenat in Clemence leather 
I find it quite easy to combine and like the color for autumn and winter time.


----------



## luvlux64

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Delightful! my color choice exactly!


Thanks  


PoppyLadyBird said:


> Oh what a pretty shade!  Love the horsey....


Thanks  ... love this shade of blue


----------



## Genie27

Blue H in action for Sunday shopping - Calvi, Clic, CSGM and (not shown, because I only just realized it would work well together) Panoplie silk dress.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Solday said:


> On my way to dinner with my DH. I just love my new Rouge H


So pretty! Love your dress too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Milosmum0307 said:


> Not sure this bag is very practical for me, but I did bring it out for a dinner date last weekend.


Super pretty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

luvlux64 said:


> Christmas errands buddy
> View attachment 4286573


Gorgeous blues! Your Rodeo matches so well!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> We were doing last min xmas shopping in Strasbourg when I spotted the big Kelly. Couldnt resist. Had to run in and put my k20 next to it!!
> View attachment 4287115


Ahahahaha! Your K20 would be a perfect charm for the huge Kelly!


----------



## periogirl28

Ombré Lizard matched with Chanel pearl flats. 1 day to Christmas!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Rhl2987 said:


> Black box K28 sellier PHW from 2002! Or 2000, I forget which.


Beautiful bk! Have safe travels!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4287395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ombré Lizard matched with Chanel pearl flats. 1 day to Christmas!


 How festive! Love the Lizzie, your pearl flats are a nice sparkly holiday touch.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

DH and I are enjoying hot spiced apple cider. Wish I had the recipe for it, it’s so delish! DH spotted a lady with a vintage H silk but she walked out so quick, I could not make out her purse for the wildlife thread. I’m impressed that he can Spot H in a crowd. 
Here is my Barenia Faubourg. Happy holiday lovelies!


----------



## periogirl28

PoppyLadyBird said:


> How festive! Love the Lizzie, your pearl flats are a nice sparkly holiday touch.


Thank you! Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## Solday

TresBeauHermes said:


> So pretty! Love your dress too!



Thank you dear and Merry Christmas! I bought this dress in NY


----------



## CaraBursae

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4287395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ombré Lizard matched with Chanel pearl flats. 1 day to Christmas!



Amazingly beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

CaraBursae said:


> Amazingly beautiful [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## marzipanchen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4287395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ombré Lizard matched with Chanel pearl flats. 1 day to Christmas!


Oh wow. I love both the Lizard H and the flats. Happy Christmas!


----------



## marzipanchen

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4287451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I are enjoying hot spiced apple cider. Wish I had the recipe for it, it’s so delish! DH spotted a lady with a vintage H silk but she walked out so quick, I could not make out her purse for the wildlife thread. I’m impressed that he can Spot H in a crowd.
> Here is my Barenia Faubourg. Happy holiday lovelies!


Wow. Your lovely Barenia F makes me wish for a Barenia B even more! One day....
Happy Christmas!


----------



## hannahsophia

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4287451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I are enjoying hot spiced apple cider. Wish I had the recipe for it, it’s so delish! DH spotted a lady with a vintage H silk but she walked out so quick, I could not make out her purse for the wildlife thread. I’m impressed that he can Spot H in a crowd.
> Here is my Barenia Faubourg. Happy holiday lovelies!



[emoji23] this reminds me that my bf calls this forum “pfp” or “purse forum people”. Whenever we see H in person he goes “is that a pfper?”


----------



## periogirl28

marzipanchen said:


> Oh wow. I love both the Lizard H and the flats. Happy Christmas!


TU! Happy Christmas to you!


----------



## Rami00

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

Rami00 said:


> Happy holidays everyone!


Rami, you are SO lovely!


----------



## Rami00

bobkat1991 said:


> Rami, you are SO lovely!


Thank you babe


----------



## Milosmum0307

Rhl2987 said:


> Black box K28 sellier PHW from 2002! Or 2000, I forget which.


When I was in law school and just starting to really get into bags, my ultimate holy grail was a box Kelly sellier.  I had moved past it but am now starting to think that I need to reconsider.  It’s so lady-like.


----------



## Rhl2987

Milosmum0307 said:


> When I was in law school and just starting to really get into bags, my ultimate holy grail was a box Kelly sellier.  I had moved past it but am now starting to think that I need to reconsider.  It’s so lady-like.



I adore the heritage leathers so box and Barenia have been my ultimate holy grail leathers since the beginning! I couldn’t wait to get my hands on box so I ended up getting preloved and it makes it much easier for me to use and love without being nervous about initial scratches. I have a tadelakt bag that was brand new and is much harder for me to use because she’s not broken in yet. 

Box still is and will always be on my wishlist!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Happy Holidays, everyone!
Thank you for all the fun we had together sharing and enjoying each other’s H collection and company


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

marzipanchen said:


> Wow. Your lovely Barenia F makes me wish for a Barenia B even more! One day....
> Happy Christmas!


 Happy Christmas @marzipanchen!  Santa will bring you a Barenia, I just know it!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

blondissima777 said:


> Happy Holidays, everyone!
> Thank you for all the fun we had together sharing and enjoying each other’s H collection and company


 Happy Holidays dear friend @blondissima777 and all our other friends in PF Land!


----------



## StellaPlumeria

Rami00 said:


> Happy holidays everyone!



TELL ME ABOUT THIS DRESS, PLEASE?! Gorgeous back!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Happy Holidays dear friend @blondissima777 and all our other friends in PF Land!
> View attachment 4287989
> View attachment 4287990


Thank you, my dear! 
Never seen a holiday Birkin before and I love it!!
You inspired me to decorate mine for all special occasions from now on!


----------



## Rami00

StellaPlumeria said:


> TELL ME ABOUT THIS DRESS, PLEASE?! Gorgeous back!!


Haha thank you! The dress is from babaton


----------



## StellaPlumeria

Rami00 said:


> Haha thank you! The dress is from babaton



Thanks!! Sorry I sounded nuts. I just have an obsession with beautiful low backs on dresses.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, my dear!
> Never seen a holiday Birkin before and I love it!!
> You inspired me to decorate mine for all special occasions from now on!


Thx! I was having fun with B.  DH thought it was fun!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Thx! I was having fun with B.  DH thought it was fun!


Best ‘action’ shot I’ve seen in a while!


----------



## Rami00

StellaPlumeria said:


> Thanks!! Sorry I sounded nuts. I just have an obsession with beautiful low backs on dresses.


Hahah that makes two of us! No worries


----------



## dooneybaby

Happy Holidays!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Warm Greetings of Season! Violine Ostrich mini Roulis grabbed on the way to Church and Christmas lunch.


----------



## Rhl2987

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4288247
> 
> Warm Greetings of Season! Violine Ostrich mini Roulis grabbed on the way to Church and Christmas lunch.


Love your dress as well! Lovely!


----------



## San2222

Before heading to work on xmas day!!! Had to wear my xmas gift to myself to feel better...


----------



## dooneybaby

It must be a holiday because my little girl is eating out of her Hermes bowl (the Deco coaster). It's become a tradition.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> Happy holidays everyone!


WOWWWWW sooooo prettyyyy! the K! The dress!! The doggy! Even under the shoes matches!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Happy Holidays dear friend @blondissima777 and all our other friends in PF Land!
> View attachment 4287989
> View attachment 4287990


Oooh, that is such a great idea! I am soooo going to copy you next year! Merry Christmaaaaas!!


----------



## CaraBursae

Chic new accessoire for my B [emoji16]


----------



## crisbac

CaraBursae said:


> Chic new accessoire for my B [emoji16]


Beautiful H horse!  Just like the Buenos Aires boutique! And I came home with mine, too! My lovely SA told me it was my biggest Rodeo!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> Chic new accessoire for my B [emoji16]


Fabulous GGGGGGM size Rodeo!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh, that is such a great idea! I am soooo going to copy you next year! Merry Christmaaaaas!!


Glad I could be an inspiration @TresBeauHermes. Merry Christmas! I’m enjoying the evening looking at the kids play and my brother is asleep on the couch. DH is eating pie. Lol. Hope weveryine has dreams of sugarplums and orange boxes last night.


----------



## JCCL

Out and about. Merry Christmas to all lovely ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Fabulous GGGGGGM size Rodeo!


I died  (in a good way)


----------



## momasaurus

CaraBursae said:


> Thank you!
> It is rouge grenat in Clemence leather
> I find it quite easy to combine and like the color for autumn and winter time.


Gorgeous. Thanks! I am still learning the red color names. Even good old Rouge H has a lot of variety, LOL.


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

Rami00 said:


> Happy holidays everyone!


We are bag twins but mine in PHW..  Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Monique1004

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4288247
> 
> Warm Greetings of Season! Violine Ostrich mini Roulis grabbed on the way to Church and Christmas lunch.



Beautiful purple mini roulis!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Monique1004 said:


> Beautiful purple mini roulis!





Rhl2987 said:


> Love your dress as well! Lovely!



Thank you both!


----------



## noegirl

Casual day out with Ms. Halzan and stadium sneaker.


----------



## mcpro

Window Shopping


----------



## tramcaro

mcpro said:


> Window Shopping
> 
> View attachment 4289346



I love your birkin, but love your jean jacket more!  Way cool!


----------



## mcpro

tramcaro said:


> I love your birkin, but love your jean jacket more!  Way cool!



thank you!!


----------



## periogirl28

Christmas outfit II. This is the maximum  Scheherazade I can take, it’s a very intense shade for me. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

3 days late, but it’s still the be holidays right? Ft my k32 in front of water tower place


----------



## coloradolvr

Christmas poncho out for the first time with Miss G [emoji173]️


----------



## noegirl

coloradolvr said:


> Christmas poncho out for the first time with Miss G [emoji173]️




Everything about this is stunning!!!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Running errands. I’m in heels 99.9% of the time, but going cas today. K35 Etain Togo


----------



## azukitea

gettinpurseonal said:


> View attachment 4289940
> View attachment 4289943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands. I’m in heels 99.9% of the time, but going cas today. K35 Etain Togo


So glad you have decided to keep this k35, the size suits you and your style/outfits perfectly


----------



## DR2014

azukitea said:


> So glad you have decided to keep this k35, the size suits you and your style/outfits perfectly


I totally agree!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

gettinpurseonal said:


> View attachment 4289940
> View attachment 4289943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands. I’m in heels 99.9% of the time, but going cas today. K35 Etain Togo


Wahoooo! Hawt mama!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

coloradolvr said:


> Christmas poncho out for the first time with Miss G [emoji173]️


Gorgeous!!! I must bring out my Poncho tomorrow with my ride or die goldie B30! You inspired me =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> 3 days late, but it’s still the be holidays right? Ft my k32 in front of water tower place
> 
> View attachment 4289640


So pretty and Christmasy!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> View attachment 4289306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual day out with Ms. Halzan and stadium sneaker.


Love those sneakers!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4289616
> 
> Christmas outfit II. This is the maximum  Scheherazade I can take, it’s a very intense shade for me. Thank you for letting me share.


I die. Rose Scheherazade is still the best pink ever.


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love those sneakers!!!




Thank you!! Literally the most comfy ever!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I love your K32!


LovingTheOrange said:


> my k32 in front of water tower place
> 
> View attachment 4289640


----------



## noegirl

Miss K 32 in natural sable trying on new twillys today


----------



## Dany_37

noegirl said:


> View attachment 4290031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss K 32 in natural sable trying on new twillys today



Love this! Lately I am obsessed with Kelly’s and looking for another one myself in Gold or Etain


----------



## noegirl

Dany_37 said:


> Love this! Lately I am obsessed with Kelly’s and looking for another one myself in Gold or Etain




Thank you!! I have this but also wanted something in gold so decided that I will ask for a b30 this year hahahaha


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4289616
> 
> Christmas outfit II. This is the maximum  Scheherazade I can take, it’s a very intense shade for me. Thank you for letting me share.



Oh you wear pink so so well! Love it.


----------



## xiaoxiao

gettinpurseonal said:


> View attachment 4289940
> View attachment 4289943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands. I’m in heels 99.9% of the time, but going cas today. K35 Etain Togo



Love this on you!


----------



## xiaoxiao

San2222 said:


> Before heading to work on xmas day!!! Had to wear my xmas gift to myself to feel better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288293




The size is perfect on you!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mcpro said:


> Window Shopping
> 
> View attachment 4289346


Love your look! And that D&G window!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> View attachment 4290031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss K 32 in natural sable trying on new twillys today


So pretty!


----------



## CaraBursae

Ready to meet some „relatives“ [emoji16]


----------



## fashionmaven999

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4290349
> 
> 
> Ready to meet some „relatives“ [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4290350



Such an unusual bag! I have never seen one lined in shearling.  Very nice!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4290349
> 
> 
> Ready to meet some „relatives“ [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4290350


Very cool!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xiaoxiao

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4290349
> 
> 
> Ready to meet some „relatives“ [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4290350




So so cute!!!!


----------



## diane278

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4290349
> 
> 
> Ready to meet some „relatives“ [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4290350


Love doesn’t even begin to describe how I feel about this bag!    Wait....I think we’re related!
Isn’t it my turn to carry it?!


----------



## lalame

gettinpurseonal said:


> View attachment 4289940
> View attachment 4289943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands. I’m in heels 99.9% of the time, but going cas today. K35 Etain Togo



Wow, this combo dresses down or up so well! Your Kelly looks perfectly natural with a casual outfit.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you everybody who commented and complimented. I didn’t want to clog up the thread with too many replies. I appreciate your kindness and patience as I make my way through this wonderful new land of Hermès!



lalame said:


> Wow, this combo dresses down or up so well! Your Kelly looks perfectly natural with a casual outfit.


----------



## azukitea

Me shopping with my barenia sellier Kelly


----------



## The Cat

noegirl said:


> View attachment 4289306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual day out with Ms. Halzan and stadium sneaker.



I saw some of these today that I was drawn to ... it looked like a wooden block built into the heel.
But upon closer inspection was maybe cork or a rubber made to look like wood ?
I didn’t have my spectacles with me , so could not do a real close inspection 
Looked cool though .


----------



## noegirl

The Cat said:


> I saw some of these today that I was drawn to ... it looked like a wooden block built into the heel.
> But upon closer inspection was maybe cork or a rubber made to look like wood ?
> I didn’t have my spectacles with me , so could not do a real close inspection
> Looked cool though .


Hahah I’m planning to get the silver as well! They are literally the most comfortable shoe I own


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Enjoy 2018 last weekend ✨❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Dinner prep last night. It rained all day so I had to go with black. Not the best pic of me (and all the humidity causing a crazy jewfro situation) but I love that DH said something that made me smile.


----------



## noegirl

My baby meeting the other green members of our family


----------



## Hillychristie

Last H post for 2018.

Many happy H returns for 2019


----------



## **Chanel**

It's been a while since I posted here, but this was yesterday with a little piece of H. in action .


----------



## Rouge H

Circa 52 Bonwit Teller comes out of retirement once yearly to holiday dinner❤️


----------



## noegirl

coloradolvr said:


> Christmas poncho out for the first time with Miss G [emoji173]️



Which poncho is this May I ask?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Getting ready for NYE with Champagne and H!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

Happy 2019 dear TPFrs
Spending NYE traveling and a spot of dutyfree shoe shopping


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4292102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circa 52 Bonwit Teller comes out of retirement once yearly to holiday dinner❤️


Bravo!  This is gorgeous and glad to see you take her out to holiday dinner. Such a beautiful color 


TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for NYE with Champagne and H!
> View attachment 4292428


 happy New Year @TresBeauHermes! Great choice of bubbly with your H! Love your rodeo.


----------



## sue-sue

Belated Xmas from Hermes - my B35


----------



## dharma

Never thought to post here although I wear  my H daily. I’m camera shy but last night was a fun dress up night with lots of H and DD took a nice shot so here it goes. 
H JPG era tunic, doblis KP and bangles.


----------



## noegirl

dharma said:


> Never thought to post here although I wear  my H daily. I’m camera shy but last night was a fun dress up night with lots of H and DD took a nice shot so here it goes.
> H JPG era tunic, doblis KP and bangles.
> View attachment 4292670


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lucynancy

dharma said:


> Never thought to post here although I wear  my H daily. I’m camera shy but last night was a fun dress up night with lots of H and DD took a nice shot so here it goes.
> H JPG era tunic, doblis KP and bangles.
> View attachment 4292670


Love your outfit and whole look!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Never thought to post here although I wear  my H daily. I’m camera shy but last night was a fun dress up night with lots of H and DD took a nice shot so here it goes.
> H JPG era tunic, doblis KP and bangles.
> View attachment 4292670



Stunning. I hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## coloradolvr

noegirl said:


> Which poncho is this May I ask?


My husband purchased it for me for Christmas, but I believe it's the Rocabar.


----------



## TeeCee77

sue-sue said:


> Belated Xmas from Hermes - my B35



Stunning!! It looks like an Etain! So stunning an perfect!


----------



## pursenbootz

dharma said:


> Never thought to post here although I wear  my H daily. I’m camera shy but last night was a fun dress up night with lots of H and DD took a nice shot so here it goes.
> H JPG era tunic, doblis KP and bangles.
> View attachment 4292670



You look beautiful!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Bravo!  This is gorgeous and glad to see you take her out to holiday dinner. Such a beautiful color
> happy New Year @TresBeauHermes! Great choice of bubbly with your H! Love your rodeo.


Thank you PoppyLadyBird  Happy New Year to you too~~~!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you PoppyLadyBird  Happy New Year to you too~~~!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dharma said:


> Never thought to post here although I wear  my H daily. I’m camera shy but last night was a fun dress up night with lots of H and DD took a nice shot so here it goes.
> H JPG era tunic, doblis KP and bangles.
> View attachment 4292670


Wow! so elegant!


----------



## dharma

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Lucynancy said:


> Love your outfit and whole look!





EmileH said:


> Stunning. I hope you had a wonderful time.





pursenbootz said:


> You look beautiful!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! so elegant!



Thank you for the sweet compliments and the “likes”  Happy New Year to all!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Excited about 2019!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BBC said:


> Dinner prep last night. It rained all day so I had to go with black. Not the best pic of me (and all the humidity causing a crazy jewfro situation) but I love that DH said something that made me smile.


Black looks great on you !!


----------



## CaraBursae

Happy New Year!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> Happy New Year!


Gorgeous  K! Happy New Year!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Dinner ready in 1 hour! 6more hours until 2019~~!
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Dinner ready in 1 hour! 6more hours until 2019~~!
> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 4293197


So beautiful, dear TresBeauHermes!  Happy New Year!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> So beautiful, dear TresBeauHermes!  Happy New Year!


Thank you dear Crisbac~~!Have a wonderful NYE too!! Looking forward to your posts in 2019!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Dinner ready in 1 hour! 6more hours until 2019~~!
> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 4293197


I’d love to be your guest .... hee.
All the best to you and family for 2019.


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Dinner ready in 1 hour! 6more hours until 2019~~!
> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 4293197



Lovely TresBeauHermes! Hope you had a great dinner! [emoji3060][emoji253]

Happy New year to everyone and all at home! Great health and happiness in 2019! [emoji3526][emoji3060]


----------



## grapegravity

Happy New Year everyoneWas out to dinner to celebrate 21st anniversary with DH


----------



## sue-sue

TeeCee77 said:


> Stunning!! It looks like an Etain! So stunning an perfect!


Yes ! It is Gris Etain!


----------



## doctor_top

Me&My Son shopping new year eve in Paris


----------



## periogirl28

New Year’s Day on the beach, in Paradise (according to the locals).


----------



## bagalogist

BBC said:


> Dinner prep last night. It rained all day so I had to go with black. Not the best pic of me (and all the humidity causing a crazy jewfro situation) but I love that DH said something that made me smile.


stunning and love your smile!


----------



## Coconuts40

doctor_top said:


> Me&My Son shopping new year eve in Paris
> View attachment 4293261
> View attachment 4293262



I love seeing Birkins on men, you carry it so well.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chkpfbeliever said:


> Black looks great on you !!





bagalogist said:


> stunning and love your smile!



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8] I’m a little careful with black as some shades/textures drag me down into the goth zone [emoji51][emoji28]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Never thought to post here although I wear  my H daily. I’m camera shy but last night was a fun dress up night with lots of H and DD took a nice shot so here it goes.
> H JPG era tunic, doblis KP and bangles.
> View attachment 4292670



You look amazing!!


----------



## AlienaHermes

doctor_top said:


> Me&My Son shopping new year eve in Paris
> View attachment 4293261
> View attachment 4293262


So chic!


----------



## Gigllee

TresBeauHermes said:


> Dinner ready in 1 hour! 6more hours until 2019~~!
> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 4293197


I love your settings


----------



## Gigllee

noegirl said:


> My baby meeting the other green members of our family


I’m green with envy. Lol very gorgeous. Vert Cypress is on my 2019 wish list. I’m just not sure if PHW will be as gorgeous as GHW on sellier/ Epsom leather


----------



## Solday

Happy New Year ladies! I wish you all happiness and many Hermes purchases in 2019!
On my way to a New Year party with my favorite bag in 2018


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> I’d love to be your guest .... hee.
> All the best to you and family for 2019.


Anytime! Next year Hillychristie  Happy, Healthy, and Prosperous New Year to you and your family too!


renet said:


> Lovely TresBeauHermes! Hope you had a great dinner! [emoji3060][emoji253]
> 
> Happy New year to everyone and all at home! Great health and happiness in 2019! [emoji3526][emoji3060]



Thank you Renet!  I ate too much (again)!
Happy, Healthy, and Prosperous New Year for you and your family too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Happy New Year everyoneWas out to dinner to celebrate 21st anniversary with DH
> View attachment 4293225


Happy New Year!  Love your entire outfit! Especially your cool stockings and Manolo!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

doctor_top said:


> Me&My Son shopping new year eve in Paris
> View attachment 4293261
> View attachment 4293262


Wow, what a great way to start 2019! Gorgeous B! Looks fabulous on you! Whats in that big orange bag?? Happy New Year!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4293314
> 
> New Year’s Day on the beach, in Paradise (according to the locals).


NYD, beach, H...perfect way o start 2019! Happy New Year!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Solday said:


> Happy New Year ladies! I wish you all happiness and many Hermes purchases in 2019!
> On my way to a New Year party with my favorite bag in 2018
> 
> View attachment 4293525


Gorgeous B! Love your booties too! Happy New Year!


----------



## littleblackbag

sue-sue said:


> Belated Xmas from Hermes - my B35


I need that bunny!


----------



## Rhl2987

A toast to the new year with my favorite Hermes tableware!!


----------



## Purrsey

Miss L is co piloting


----------



## NOIRetMoi

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4290349
> 
> 
> Ready to meet some „relatives“ [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4290350


I love it!!!!
And your boots, too!
So happy to see someone actually wearing one instead of seeing it up for bids at an auction house sale!


----------



## sue-sue

littleblackbag said:


> I need that bunny!



Haha.... I borrowed from my little daughter. I have yet to shop for a charm and am not into Twillies...hot me with some ideas please !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nvie

Letters Au Carre Charniere in Positif Negatif, Palladium hardware


----------



## Solday

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous B! Love your booties too! Happy New Year!



Thank you dear❤️Booties are Hugo Boss


----------



## CaraBursae

blondissima777 said:


> I love it!!!!
> And your boots, too!
> So happy to see someone actually wearing one instead of seeing it up for bids at an auction house sale!



Thank you [emoji253]!
Boots are Chanel-luxury version of UGG boots [emoji1]- even DH likes them. 

To be honest- I wear her only rarely because she is so delicate. But when she is out, she is my superstar [emoji16][emoji294]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Solday said:


> Thank you dear❤️Booties are Hugo Boss


Wow, Hugo Boss? I have to check them out! Thank you for letting me k now!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Gigllee said:


> I love your settings


Thank you Gigllee~~ Happy New Year!


----------



## 1LV

Trip to the vet.


----------



## cafecreme15

1LV said:


> Trip to the vet.
> View attachment 4295123


Poor kitty! I know mine gets the same forlorn look when she has to go to the vet.


----------



## 1LV

cafecreme15 said:


> Poor kitty! I know mine gets the same forlorn look when she has to go to the vet.


Not a happy camper for sure.  Spay day tho’.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

1LV said:


> Trip to the vet.
> View attachment 4295123


So cute and sad! Did your kitty meow allllll the way to the vet?


----------



## tv_vt1809

With my B25 in Vert Cypress


----------



## 1LV

TresBeauHermes said:


> So cute and sad! Did your kitty meow allllll the way to the vet?


Fortunately she stopped after a few minutes, but she never stopped trying to squeeze thru the bars!


----------



## DYH

1st working day of 2019.. and finally busted out the shoes i bought in the summer!


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> Happy New Year!  Love your entire outfit! Especially your cool stockings and Manolo!


Thank you! The boots are actually from RV (my post boxing day score at 75% off), they do look like Manolos though from far


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Thank you! The boots are actually from RV (my post boxing day score at 75% off), they do look like Manolos though from far
> View attachment 4295701


Wow! Gosh, those are GORGEOUS! You really scored big time! They look comfy too! Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

1LV said:


> Fortunately she stopped after a few minutes, but she never stopped trying to squeeze thru the bars!


Mine use to say "Ow Ow Ow" Allll the way to/fro vet, as if I was torturing him!  So your sweet kitty is a very good girl!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> 1st working day of 2019.. and finally busted out the shoes i bought in the summer!
> View attachment 4295659


Cute shoes! You should wear it more often!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Casual day with my blue hydra pico and Unplugged GM losange


----------



## marzipanchen

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my blue hydra pico and Unplugged GM losange
> 
> View attachment 4295803


Love your outfit with that great losange!


----------



## Toronto Carre

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my blue hydra pico and Unplugged GM losange
> 
> View attachment 4295803



Love this whole look.


----------



## dublineuse

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my blue hydra pico and Unplugged GM losange
> 
> View attachment 4295803



Love your look ! Is that a 22 or 26 pico?


----------



## momasaurus

nvie said:


> Letters Au Carre Charniere in Positif Negatif, Palladium hardware


Oooh, you just sent me on a quest for this Charniere bracelet - so lovely!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

dublineuse said:


> Love your look ! Is that a 22 or 26 pico?


A 22 and thank you.


----------



## cafecreme15

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my blue hydra pico and Unplugged GM losange
> 
> View attachment 4295803


Love this whole look! Never really appreciated the pico until now. Also, I think I need a losange.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my blue hydra pico and Unplugged GM losange
> 
> View attachment 4295803


Love love the whole outfit and look! Perfect accessories : )


----------



## Addicted to bags

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this whole look! Never really appreciated the pico until now. Also, I think I need a losange.


My losange is the GM on the mens side. The men's are longer just wanted to make sure you look in the right area


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love love the whole outfit and look! Perfect accessories : )


Thank you Belle


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my blue hydra pico and Unplugged GM losange
> 
> View attachment 4295803


Gosh, you always have the greatest sporty look!  You're an inspiration to stay fit! Love your entire outfit! gorgeous losange and pico!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sorta kinda in action


----------



## NOIRetMoi

1LV said:


> Trip to the vet.
> View attachment 4295123


Hope it went well *hugs*
It’s nerve wrecking enough just to go!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gosh, you always have the greatest sporty look!  You're an inspiration to stay fit! Love your entire outfit! gorgeous losange and pico!


Thank you TresBeauHermes!!! You summed up my style completely 
BTW, you totally enabled me and another TPF'er to pickup several of the Petit H coin purses. We love 'em!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Addicted to bags

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4296411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorta kinda in action


Love the orange! May I ask what shade that is?


----------



## 1LV

blondissima777 said:


> Hope it went well *hugs*
> It’s nerve wrecking enough just to go!!


Thank you so much.  Everything went well, with the exception of one little hiccup.  The spay ended up being a neuter!!  I spent the rest of the day in shock, lol!


----------



## Rhl2987

grapegravity said:


> Happy New Year everyoneWas out to dinner to celebrate 21st anniversary with DH
> View attachment 4293225


That outfit and those booties!!


----------



## scarf1

1LV said:


> Thank you so much.  Everything went well, with the exception of one little hiccup.  The spay ended up being a neuter!!  I spent the rest of the day in shock, lol!


That means your female cat was actually a male?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

1LV said:


> Thank you so much.  Everything went well, with the exception of one little hiccup.  The spay ended up being a neuter!!  I spent the rest of the day in shock, lol!


Omg! 
Hope he took the news well!


----------



## 1LV

scarf1 said:


> That means your female cat was actually a male?


Yes!  I made an appointment and dropped her - Him. Him.Him off to have the “new kitty check up”, vaccinations and spay.  Almost dropped my phone when I got the call.


----------



## 1LV

blondissima777 said:


> Omg!
> Hope he took the news well!


Lol!! I wonder who was more surprised.  Me when I got the call or him when he woke up?  Poor baby!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the orange! May I ask what shade that is?


Sure...it is Capucine in Tadelakt. It is a cross between orange and red in real life.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

1LV said:


> Lol!! I wonder who was more surprised.  Me when I got the call or him when he woke up?  Poor baby!


I can imagine!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Sure...it is Capucine in Tadelakt. It is a cross between orange and red in real life.


Gorgeous! Enjoy her in good health


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous! Enjoy her in good health


Thanks! I am enjoying this bag after keeping in the box, inspired by some posts to wear the bag and not keep put away.


----------



## Addicted to bags

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! I am enjoying this bag after keeping in the box, inspired by some posts to wear the bag and not keep put away.


You need to show this beautiful color and leather  No dark interior boxes for this one


----------



## cafecreme15

Addicted to bags said:


> My losange is the GM on the mens side. The men's are longer just wanted to make sure you look in the right area



Good to know! I was looking online and none of the women’s scarves seemed long enough.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Addicted to bags said:


> You need to show this beautiful color and leather  No dark interior boxes for this one


I wore it out tonight for dinner and enjoyed the bright color and the leather is so smooth...I almost like it better than my Epsom Constance. Hehe!


----------



## Addicted to bags

cafecreme15 said:


> Good to know! I was looking online and none of the women’s scarves seemed long enough.


I was just asked this question on another thread. Look up unplugged losange on the US (are you in the US?) website and three colorways will pop up. The photos are so bad when the scarf is spread out that I didn't recognize my own scarf 

Here's a pic of the tag. Good luck.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

1LV said:


> Thank you so much.  Everything went well, with the exception of one little hiccup.  The spay ended up being a neuter!!  I spent the rest of the day in shock, lol!


Oh that is sooo cute and sooooo funny!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you TresBeauHermes!!! You summed up my style completely
> BTW, you totally enabled me and another TPF'er to pickup several of the Petit H coin purses. We love 'em!


So happy to be your enabler ! I love them too! pics please~~


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> So happy to be your enabler ! I love them too! pics please~~


I've only got one so far because I wanted to see if they fit my lifestyle and they do 

And the other 3 are from another tfp'er. She got some great colors!


----------



## GoldFish8

Addicted to bags said:


> I've only got one so far because I wanted to see if they fit my lifestyle and they do
> 
> And the other 3 are from another tfp'er. She got some great colors!
> 
> View attachment 4296599
> View attachment 4296600


How do they shut? Is it an ordeal to open and close them? Could be great for car keys to protect the bag. But what about cash or something you need to get to more often?


----------



## Addicted to bags

GoldFish8 said:


> How do they shut? Is it an ordeal to open and close them? Could be great for car keys to protect the bag. But what about cash or something you need to get to more often?


TresBeauHermes posted some pics of her Petit H coin purses. They attach with the 3 palladium tabs or knobs and no not an ordeal to open. You configure them in multiple ways. And I believe TBH had keys in one but they were protected. TBH can you post your pics again and chime in? I've only had mine for 2 days.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! I am enjoying this bag after keeping in the box, inspired by some posts to wear the bag and not keep put away.


I love hearing this!
They are meant to be enjoyed!


NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4296411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorta kinda in action


I love this combination. I’ll copy you as soon as a Capucine or Orange Poppy bag makes itself at home in my closet


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> I've only got one so far because I wanted to see if they fit my lifestyle and they do
> 
> And the other 3 are from another tfp'er. She got some great colors!
> 
> View attachment 4296599
> View attachment 4296600


Wowwww, you certainly got gorgeous colors!  Love the red! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> How do they shut? Is it an ordeal to open and close them? Could be great for car keys to protect the bag. But what about cash or something you need to get to more often?





Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4296643
> 
> TresBeauHermes posted some pics of her Petit H coin purses. They attach with the 3 palladium tabs or knobs and no not an ordeal to open. You configure them in multiple ways. And I believe TBH had keys in one but they were protected. TBH can you post your pics again and chime in? I've only had mine for 2 days.


Howdy
Just as @addictedtobags  says, its very easy to close/shut. I initially thought the holes might stretch, but no stretching at all. If you have bulkier keys, then you can configure the case larger to fit it in. The credit card pic has 20 credit cards in the case. HTH!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Howdy
> Just as @addictedtobags  says, its very easy to close/shut. I initially thought the holes might stretch, but no stretching at all. If you have bulkier keys, then you can configure the case larger to fit it in. The credit card pic has 20 credit cards in the case. HTH!
> View attachment 4296677
> View attachment 4296678
> View attachment 4296679


Wow...first was your SLG tree, now it’s live demo. You’ve got me interested.

Going to Paris n London end of month and will sure check these out. Have been looking for a name card holder ( for own bid cards). 

And will check out the Elan cafe in London as promised.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Wow...first was your SLG tree, now it’s live demo. You’ve got me interested.
> 
> Going to Paris n London end of month and will sure check these out. Have been looking for a name card holder ( for own bid cards).
> 
> And will check out the Elan cafe in London as promised.


Ahahaha!I had to share my "harvest"!  
Unless you have a SLG tree, I believe you have to go to Petit H at Sevre to get these (you get to choose your color)! 
Wow, I'm soooo jelly that you are going to Paris and London!  Have a wonderful trip, and don't forget to take lots and lots of pics (especially at Elan)! I'm counting on you~~


----------



## andforpoise

NikkisABagGirl said:


> View attachment 4296411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorta kinda in action


Gorgeous! May I ask where you got your shoes from?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahaha!I had to share my "harvest"!
> Unless you have a SLG tree, I believe you have to go to Petit H at Sevre to get these (you get to choose your color)!
> Wow, I'm soooo jelly that you are going to Paris and London!  Have a wonderful trip, and don't forget to take lots and lots of pics (especially at Elan)! I'm counting on you~~


I wonder what it would take to get a Birkin or Kelly harvest. Maybe a Dumas last name? lol


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> I wonder what it would take to get a Birkin or Kelly harvest. Maybe a Dumas last name? lol


Ahahahahahaha I heard the B/K trees give 1 fruit every 6 months


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahahahaha I heard the B/K trees give 1 fruit every 6 months


Different fruits every time, you can design your own fruits; very strange tree...


----------



## ice75

Addicted to bags said:


> I've only got one so far because I wanted to see if they fit my lifestyle and they do
> 
> And the other 3 are from another tfp'er. She got some great colors!
> 
> View attachment 4296599
> View attachment 4296600



Can I know what is the name of the Exterior and interior green?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## adb

CDC in action


----------



## grapegravity

Rhl2987 said:


> That outfit and those booties!!


Thank you dear


----------



## Addicted to bags

ice75 said:


> Can I know what is the name of the Exterior and interior green?


Sorry the tpf'er who got the greens is not familiar with H. We figure one of the greens is malachite but we are stumped as to the other shade. And when H ships, they do not tell you the colors on the receipt


----------



## MotoChiq

On the way to Sonoma!


----------



## sf_newyorker

MotoChiq said:


> On the way to Sonoma!


Absolutely love this combo.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> On the way to Sonoma!


I want to tag along!! Have fun at Sonoma! Please have extra glasses of wine for me! Loooove what you did with the media on twilly! so pretty! Poncho too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

adb said:


> CDC in action
> View attachment 4296891


Looking gorgeous!


----------



## adb

TresBeauHermes said:


> Looking gorgeous!



Thanks love! [emoji173]️[emoji847]


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> I want to tag along!! Have fun at Sonoma! Please have extra glasses of wine for me! Loooove what you did with the media on twilly! so pretty! Poncho too!



Cheers!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Cheers!


Oooooh Yay! one for me!  You're so kind to share! Thank you so much! 
Okay, where to next?


----------



## GoldFish8

MotoChiq said:


> Cheers!


this is soooo cute! I   love how you used the little scarf "thingies" ( can't think of the name at the moment lol) Gonna have to try that!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Addicted to bags said:


> I've only got one so far because I wanted to see if they fit my lifestyle and they do
> 
> And the other 3 are from another tfp'er. She got some great colors!
> 
> View attachment 4296599
> View attachment 4296600


I love these. Super cute!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

blondissima777 said:


> I love hearing this!
> They are meant to be enjoyed!
> 
> I love this combination. I’ll copy you as soon as a Capucine or Orange Poppy bag makes itself at home in my closet



Haha! I hope that is Very soon! Hugs.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

andforpoise said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask where you got your shoes from?


 I got them from Neiman Marcus in Dallas.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Hopefully DH can win back the $$$ I left at the craps table


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noegirl

My nail girl decided it would be cute to match my new bag Hahahaha that’s the fun of going to the same person for years


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4297213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully DH can win back the $$$ I left at the craps table


Yessss!  Then another B or K!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> My nail girl decided it would be cute to match my new bag Hahahaha that’s the fun of going to the same person for years


Oh that is tres chic!


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh that is tres chic!


Thank you darling!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

noegirl said:


> My nail girl decided it would be cute to match my new bag Hahahaha that’s the fun of going to the same person for years


Super cute!!!


----------



## Rouge H

noegirl said:


> My nail girl decided it would be cute to match my new bag Hahahaha that’s the fun of going to the same person for years



That is so pretty, I love it❤️


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> My nail girl decided it would be cute to match my new bag Hahahaha that’s the fun of going to the same person for years



Perfection.


----------



## ice75

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry the tpf'er who got the greens is not familiar with H. We figure one of the greens is malachite but we are stumped as to the other shade. And when H ships, they do not tell you the colors on the receipt


Thank u


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yessss!  Then another B or K!


I wish! Lol. Thx! We had a great time with his family . It was hard to play Craps with my Birkin, this means I need my K SO to come in so I have a hands free option


----------



## NOIRetMoi

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Haha! I hope that is Very soon! Hugs.


My ballerina flats and I will let you know as soon as it happens! *hugs*


----------



## MotoChiq

GoldFish8 said:


> this is soooo cute! I   love how you used the little scarf "thingies" ( can't think of the name at the moment lol) Gonna have to try that!



Thank you! LOL. The Medor scarf rings have been sitting in my Orange box cave for the past 6 mos. I'm super happy that I found a way of using them


----------



## DYH

TresBeauHermes said:


> Howdy
> Just as @addictedtobags  says, its very easy to close/shut. I initially thought the holes might stretch, but no stretching at all. If you have bulkier keys, then you can configure the case larger to fit it in. The credit card pic has 20 credit cards in the case. HTH!
> View attachment 4296677
> View attachment 4296678
> View attachment 4296679


I still find this "20 credit cards" to be super funny


----------



## fabuleux

Mr. B40 waiting to board at the lounge at Nice Côte d’Azur airport.


----------



## amanda_wanghx

D R E A M
Done with the first Sunday of 2019

IG: @wang_hx


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> My nail girl decided it would be cute to match my new bag Hahahaha that’s the fun of going to the same person for years


Ohhh that look ssooooo cute! 
I really see the green now!
Love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4297729
> 
> D R E A M
> Done with the first Sunday of 2019
> 
> IG: @wang_hx


Yes!! How did you know I'm dreaming of my next Birkin right now!!?
hahahah


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhh that look ssooooo cute!
> I really see the green now!
> Love it!



Thanks!! I will try to get a good outside natural light pic of her as well!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes!! How did you know I'm dreaming of my next Birkin right now!!?
> hahahah



Aren’t we all dreaming


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amanda_wanghx said:


> Aren’t we all dreaming


day & nite


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> Thanks!! I will try to get a good outside natural light pic of her as well!


Oh I see... you're gonna make me regret turning this color down huh?


----------



## ikaesmallz

With my Gris T B25. I fall in love with her more each day


----------



## Notorious Pink

Last night in action. We have been following a pair of local sushi chefs through various restaurants over the past 15 years, sometimes going years without a “fix”. Last night we (and their other loyal followers) were invited to a very special complimentary 8 course meal to celebrate their finally opening their own restaurant. To  understand what I mean by “loyal”, when their last incarnation was open, for about a year and a half, Friday to Sunday night only, we missed three weekends total, each time we were out of the country. And there were a few weekends we went more than once.

So I am overdressed but thrilled.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

1LV said:


> Thank you so much.  Everything went well, with the exception of one little hiccup.  The spay ended up being a neuter!!  I spent the rest of the day in shock, lol!



our vet has a funny bone!


----------



## Rami00

Goldie!


----------



## Rhl2987

Loving the bag and shawl together. My favorite combination right now!


----------



## Rami00

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297952
> View attachment 4297953
> 
> Loving the bag and shawl together. My favorite combination right now!


That birdie is absolutely stunning and you wear it so well!


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Last night in action. We have been following a pair of local sushi chefs through various restaurants over the past 15 years, sometimes going years without a “fix”. Last night we (and their other loyal followers) were invited to a very special complimentary 8 course meal to celebrate their finally opening their own restaurant. To  understand what I mean by “loyal”, when their last incarnation was open, for about a year and a half, Friday to Sunday night only, we missed three weekends total, each time we were out of the country. And there were a few weekends we went more than once.
> 
> So I am overdressed but thrilled.


That sounds like an amazing sushi and I am jelly! Love your dress, you looked super elegant and not overdressed at all.


----------



## Rhl2987

Rami00 said:


> That birdie is absolutely stunning and you wear it so well!


Thank you! I am very casual and still try to find ways to use all of my nice things. You’ve inspired me with the use of your croc mini K!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> That sounds like an amazing sushi and I am jelly! Love your dress, you looked super elegant and not overdressed at all.



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] It’s on Long Island, though I believe the chefs were from the original Nobu way back. Once they closed for a year and a half so they could go back home to Japan. Most of us regulars recognize each other, too. The dress is Peter Cohen. I want to live in it!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> I still find this "20 credit cards" to be super funny


Ahahahaha I'm here to entertain ya!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4297686
> 
> Mr. B40 waiting to board at the lounge at Nice Côte d’Azur airport.


That is so posh! waiting at Nice Cote d'Azur airport lounge with a big H bag! All you need is a glass of champagne!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ikaesmallz said:


> With my Gris T B25. I fall in love with her more each day


Totally Loooove the way you coordinated ! Gorgeous! the blouse (which matches your B), Cardi, jeans, belt...everything! I'm so going to copy you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BBC said:


> Last night in action. We have been following a pair of local sushi chefs through various restaurants over the past 15 years, sometimes going years without a “fix”. Last night we (and their other loyal followers) were invited to a very special complimentary 8 course meal to celebrate their finally opening their own restaurant. To  understand what I mean by “loyal”, when their last incarnation was open, for about a year and a half, Friday to Sunday night only, we missed three weekends total, each time we were out of the country. And there were a few weekends we went more than once.
> 
> So I am overdressed but thrilled.


You look stunning BBC! And you're a sushi connoisseur?? Having grown up in Tokyo, I can relate to that!!! We can share some sushi stories!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297952
> View attachment 4297953
> 
> Loving the bag and shawl together. My favorite combination right now!


Great combo with your pretty birdie!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Jbizzybeetle said:


> View attachment 4297852
> 
> 
> our vet has a funny bone!


Ahahahahahahaha! Love this!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Happy New Year everyoneWas out to dinner to celebrate 21st anniversary with DH
> View attachment 4293225


Sorry so late! I forgot to congratulate you and your husband on your 21st anniversary!  That is just wonderful! Solid love and partnership! My very best wishes, and many more to come!


----------



## Rhl2987

BBC said:


> Last night in action. We have been following a pair of local sushi chefs through various restaurants over the past 15 years, sometimes going years without a “fix”. Last night we (and their other loyal followers) were invited to a very special complimentary 8 course meal to celebrate their finally opening their own restaurant. To  understand what I mean by “loyal”, when their last incarnation was open, for about a year and a half, Friday to Sunday night only, we missed three weekends total, each time we were out of the country. And there were a few weekends we went more than once.
> 
> So I am overdressed but thrilled.


I love your outfit and your story! Sushi is by far my favorite food, and I'm dying a little bit inside as I'm not able to eat it right now. Your loyalty is impressive! My in-laws have a wonderful local sushi joint and they've developed a close relationship with the owner from having frequented almost every week for years as well. When you find good food, you keep going back for more!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> Goldie!


Wowwww!  Gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

ikaesmallz said:


> With my Gris T B25. I fall in love with her more each day


ugh seriously crushing on your B!!! 



BBC said:


> Last night in action. We have been following a pair of local sushi chefs through various restaurants over the past 15 years, sometimes going years without a “fix”. Last night we (and their other loyal followers) were invited to a very special complimentary 8 course meal to celebrate their finally opening their own restaurant. To  understand what I mean by “loyal”, when their last incarnation was open, for about a year and a half, Friday to Sunday night only, we missed three weekends total, each time we were out of the country. And there were a few weekends we went more than once.
> 
> So I am overdressed but thrilled.


you look amazing as usual my dear!!!  details on the heels please?
and which sushi restaurant is this?  i remember some great sushi places in Long Island when i used to live there!  i LOVE sushi, hmm craving it right now!



Rami00 said:


> Goldie!


love the details!



Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297952
> View attachment 4297953
> 
> Loving the bag and shawl together. My favorite combination right now!


i love this combo too!!!  you wear this RP ostrich K so well!!!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

TresBeauHermes said:


> Totally Loooove the way you coordinated ! Gorgeous! the blouse (which matches your B), Cardi, jeans, belt...everything! I'm so going to copy you!


 thank you so much! 



carlinha said:


> ugh seriously crushing on your B!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

BBC said:


> Last night in action. We have been following a pair of local sushi chefs through various restaurants over the past 15 years, sometimes going years without a “fix”. Last night we (and their other loyal followers) were invited to a very special complimentary 8 course meal to celebrate their finally opening their own restaurant. To  understand what I mean by “loyal”, when their last incarnation was open, for about a year and a half, Friday to Sunday night only, we missed three weekends total, each time we were out of the country. And there were a few weekends we went more than once.
> 
> So I am overdressed but thrilled.



You look gorgeous!  May I ask where your dress is from?


----------



## luvlux64

This   ... Have a great week ahead guys  !


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] It’s on Long Island, though I believe the chefs were from the original Nobu way back. Once they closed for a year and a half so they could go back home to Japan. Most of us regulars recognize each other, too. The dress is Peter Cohen. I want to live in it!


You are the best! Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! I am very casual and still try to find ways to use all of my nice things. You’ve inspired me with the use of your croc mini K!


How sweet, thank you so much! I was so happy to see your post, it’s such a special bag and definitely needs to get out more.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BBC said:


> Last night in action. We have been following a pair of local sushi chefs through various restaurants over the past 15 years, sometimes going years without a “fix”. Last night we (and their other loyal followers) were invited to a very special complimentary 8 course meal to celebrate their finally opening their own restaurant. To  understand what I mean by “loyal”, when their last incarnation was open, for about a year and a half, Friday to Sunday night only, we missed three weekends total, each time we were out of the country. And there were a few weekends we went more than once.
> 
> So I am overdressed but thrilled.


Gorgeous look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## angelicskater16

These mules are seriously the most comfy pairs I own.


----------



## I Love Hermes

ikaesmallz said:


> With my Gris T B25. I fall in love with her more each day


Beautiful!


----------



## I Love Hermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual day with my blue hydra pico and Unplugged GM losange
> 
> View attachment 4295803


You just gave me an urge to go try out a losange scarf. You really wear it nicely! ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

TresBeauHermes said:


> You look stunning BBC! And you're a sushi connoisseur?? Having grown up in Tokyo, I can relate to that!!! We can share some sushi stories!!!



Yes! I could eat sushi several times a week. But this place is more about the genius rolls and flavor combinations. The chefs are truly artists!



Rhl2987 said:


> I love your outfit and your story! Sushi is by far my favorite food, and I'm dying a little bit inside as I'm not able to eat it right now. Your loyalty is impressive! My in-laws have a wonderful local sushi joint and they've developed a close relationship with the owner from having frequented almost every week for years as well. When you find good food, you keep going back for more!



Thank you! The story is MUCH longer but that would go way off topic. And it’s easy to be loyal when the food is soooooo gooooood.



carlinha said:


> you look amazing as usual my dear!!!  details on the heels please?
> and which sushi restaurant is this?  i remember some great sushi places in Long Island when i used to live there!  i LOVE sushi, hmm craving it right now!



Thanks, sweetie! Lol the heels are really old! They’re by Casadei, which I don’t think are even in business anymore (but always fit me great).

When did you love out here? 

The restaurant is going to be called Tiga3. They’re not on any maps yet and aren’t planning to advertise. The chefs were from Musu (both times) in Sea Cliff and before that they were at Sea Cliff Sushi (owned by Robert of Robert’s American Gourmet - it was a huge hit despite being solely word of mouth and a decor aesthetic of Grateful Dead posters, but hey, amazing sushi and all the free Pirates Booty you could eat!)



“Coconuts40 said:


> You look gorgeous!  May I ask where your dress is from?



The designer is Peter Cohen. I got it at Mitchells:
https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/912360-peter-cohen-dresses




Rami00 said:


> You are the best! Thank you



So are you!!! Thank you! [emoji8]



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous look!



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## periogirl28

2 piece Hermes Trench which may be worn buttoned or separately. I love the versatility as it gives me 3 looks. Worn with Craie TPM Evie for a mild winter day.


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sorry so late! I forgot to congratulate you and your husband on your 21st anniversary!  That is just wonderful! Solid love and partnership! My very best wishes, and many more to come!


Thank you dear  We were high school sweet hearts so we been thru quite a bit together I'm really lucky to have him in my life and am looking forward to spend many many more anniversaries with my sweet DH


----------



## LuckyBitch

angelicskater16 said:


> These mules are seriously the most comfy pairs I own.


They look fabulous on you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BBC said:


> Last night in action. We have been following a pair of local sushi chefs through various restaurants over the past 15 years, sometimes going years without a “fix”. Last night we (and their other loyal followers) were invited to a very special complimentary 8 course meal to celebrate their finally opening their own restaurant. To  understand what I mean by “loyal”, when their last incarnation was open, for about a year and a half, Friday to Sunday night only, we missed three weekends total, each time we were out of the country. And there were a few weekends we went more than once.
> 
> So I am overdressed but thrilled.


Stunning BBC !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297952
> View attachment 4297953
> 
> Loving the bag and shawl together. My favorite combination right now!


So pretty for a cold winter.  Care to share your shawl design as well as the coat.  I love all items !!


----------



## meowlett

Back from my exile to the other side of the pond.

New Astrologie tunic.


Bundled up in 10 thousand layers today.


And the cookie is back.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

angelicskater16 said:


> These mules are seriously the most comfy pairs I own.


Twins! Yes!!!  these are super comfortable! I love them too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4298334
> View attachment 4298335
> View attachment 4298336
> 
> 2 piece Hermes Trench which may be worn buttoned or separately. I love the versatility as it gives me 3 looks. Worn with Craie TPM Evie for a mild winter day.


Very nice design! Looks fab on you!  Is this Resort 2019?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Back from my exile to the other side of the pond.
> 
> New Astrologie tunic.
> View attachment 4298808
> 
> Bundled up in 10 thousand layers today.
> View attachment 4298809
> 
> And the cookie is back.
> View attachment 4298810


The Astrologies looks fab on you! Love your B (and cookie!)


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> Back from my exile to the other side of the pond.
> 
> New Astrologie tunic.
> View attachment 4298808
> 
> Bundled up in 10 thousand layers today.
> View attachment 4298809
> 
> And the cookie is back.
> View attachment 4298810


You’re back!!! And you seemed to have escaped ban island without me  ... and eating cookies! ***runs off to make cookies in oven***  out goes my 2019 diet lol


----------



## Rhl2987

chkpfbeliever said:


> So pretty for a cold winter.  Care to share your shawl design as well as the coat.  I love all items !!


This is the new jungle love CSGM and the jacket is a teddy coat by Christopher Esber. It may be an older style because I can’t find anything about it online. It’s on loan from my sister!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

meowlett said:


> Back from my exile to the other side of the pond.
> 
> New Astrologie tunic.
> View attachment 4298808
> 
> Bundled up in 10 thousand layers today.
> View attachment 4298809
> 
> And the cookie is back.
> View attachment 4298810


WOW! That tunic is everything!!!!
And yes to the cookies..anyday and everyday.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Going neutral today with Marron Glace hinged bracelet.


----------



## meowlett

GoldFish8 said:


> You’re back!!! And you seemed to have escaped ban island without me  ... and eating cookies! ***runs off to make cookies in oven***  out goes my 2019 diet lol


My dearest twin, the tunic doesn't count as an escape because I wanted it in London.  Ha ha ha.  Neither do the other two items that I got.

And you just reminded me of my diet.  I have gained a lot of weight while eating like a swine on the other side of the pond.


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> The Astrologies looks fab on you! Love your B (and cookie!)


I wanted to get that when I was in London.  And what else should I do when I was within the vincity of my home store?  I was pulled in for a mild wallet bleeding.


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Very nice design! Looks fab on you!  Is this Resort 2019?


Thank you, I’m not sure which collection it is in, I bought it last spring. Likely S/S 2018.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, I’m not sure which collection it is in, I bought it last spring. Likely S/S 2018.


Darn it! I missed it!  But I bet it looks wayyyy better on you then on me, so I'm okay  Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> My dearest twin, the tunic doesn't count as an escape because I wanted it in London.  Ha ha ha.  Neither do the other two items that I got.
> 
> And you just reminded me of my diet.  I have gained a lot of weight while eating like a swine on the other side of the pond.


Ugh you and me both! 7lbs to be exact but mine are all from dorritos and candy. 

Did you say 2 other things?!? What are they?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> I wanted to get that when I was in London.  And what else should I do when I was within the vincity of my home store?  I was pulled in for a mild wallet bleeding.


ahahaha You have a homing device for H! autopilot!


----------



## meowlett

GoldFish8 said:


> Ugh you and me both! 7lbs to be exact but mine are all from dorritos and candy.
> 
> Did you say 2 other things?!? What are they?


I got a new orange Rodeo PM.  And one more pair of tea cups (my collection of tea for twelve is complete).
Rodeos don't count as escape.  And tea cups are everyday essential items.






I have gained 8lbs.  I keep telling myself that it is just muscles until I put on my H belt, which told me the truth.


----------



## grapegravity

Rhl2987 said:


> View attachment 4297952
> View attachment 4297953
> 
> Loving the bag and shawl together. My favorite combination right now!


You look wonderful! I seriously need to be your twin on the shawl too


----------



## grapegravity

My lunch date Miss Evie is sitting pretty and camera shy


----------



## MotoChiq

Perfect weather for the Rocobar poncho


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> I got a new orange Rodeo PM.  And one more pair of tea cups (my collection of tea for twelve is complete).
> Rodeos don't count as escape.  And tea cups are everyday essential items.
> View attachment 4299148
> 
> View attachment 4299147
> 
> View attachment 4299146
> 
> I have gained 8lbs.  I keep telling myself that it is just muscles until I put on my H belt, which told me the truth.


Ughh .. same. My jeans never lie  

But that tunic still looks great on you! Loving your tea set! I am interested in collecting the equator one (the one with the cats and monkeys!) .. but I have to get off the island first!


----------



## Rhl2987

Taking the new baby B out for a spin!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> Back from my exile to the other side of the pond.
> 
> New Astrologie tunic.
> View attachment 4298808
> 
> Bundled up in 10 thousand layers today.
> View attachment 4298809
> 
> And the cookie is back.
> View attachment 4298810


Tunic must hide your new gained pounds.  I can't tell !! and you looked fab.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowlett

chkpfbeliever said:


> Tunic must hide your new gained pounds.  I can't tell !! and you looked fab.


Thank you.  I had to try the tunic on because I was worried.


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## meowlett

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299818


Love your outfit!!!!  You look great!


----------



## diane278

Rhl2987 said:


> Taking the new baby B out for a spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299755
> View attachment 4299756


Love your gorgeous bag.....and your painting, although I can only see a bit of it..


----------



## diane278

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299818


I wish you’d post more often. Your positivity shines through in your smile and the way you put your outfits together.  You’ve got your look all dialed in....


----------



## azukitea

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299818


i love everything in your photo, so casual yet so chic


----------



## Rhl2987

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299818


Loving all of the yellow! So bright!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299818


You're all matchy matchy today !! Yellow is such a happy color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MotoChiq said:


> Perfect weather for the Rocobar poncho
> 
> View attachment 4299250


I wish that I'm tall enough to carry a poncho ! You look so warm and cozy.  The gold K looks lovely with your boots too.


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> Taking the new baby B out for a spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299755
> View attachment 4299756


Love it! I know This is the H forum, but i LOVE your boots. Are they comfy?


----------



## Justin392

I took a quick picture before heading out the door this afternoon to meet with clients. My first Birkin’s first outing!


----------



## Hillychristie

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299818


Love how you match the yellow Pico with the scarf


----------



## Hillychristie

First work trip of the year with my trusty old Herbag!


----------



## Rhl2987

GoldFish8 said:


> Love it! I know This is the H forum, but i LOVE your boots. Are they comfy?


Thank you! They are fairly comfortable. I rarely wear heels so, for me, I can only do a little bit at a time. I wore them walking around the mall today and then an errand after and I was done. For someone who wears heels, the chunky sole and heel is a comfortable option I think!


----------



## TeeCee77

Justin392 said:


> I took a quick picture before heading out the door this afternoon to meet with clients. My first Birkin’s first outing!



Beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Julide

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4298334
> View attachment 4298335
> View attachment 4298336
> 
> 2 piece Hermes Trench which may be worn buttoned or separately. I love the versatility as it gives me 3 looks. Worn with Craie TPM Evie for a mild winter day.


I can’t say how much I love this!


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> I can’t say how much I love this!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299818


Sunny smile with sunny yellow! Love how you coordinate the colours!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> My lunch date Miss Evie is sitting pretty and camera shy
> View attachment 4299220


Yummm!  but that Evie's pink furry friend....vest? Looks gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Perfect weather for the Rocobar poncho
> 
> View attachment 4299250


Love your entire outfit!  May I ask;  are you wearing a belt? I bought a Petit H cape/poncho and trying to figure out how to wear it....TIA!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rhl2987 said:


> Taking the new baby B out for a spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299755
> View attachment 4299756


Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## MotoChiq

chkpfbeliever said:


> I wish that I'm tall enough to carry a poncho ! You look so warm and cozy.  The gold K looks lovely with your boots too.



Thank you! I'm only 5'5" so not tall lol. My Unicorn K makes everything I wear look good


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your entire outfit!  May I ask;  are you wearing a belt? I bought a Petit H cape/poncho and trying to figure out how to wear it....TIA!



Thank you! I am not wearing a belt. I tried and it gets in the way, so i just sling each end over my shoulder. I really want to add the petite h cashmere cape/poncho next, but I got to be rescued from Ban Island first


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> First work trip of the year with my trusty old Herbag!


Your Herbag looks super nice on you!  I have to ask... is that white ball thingy....chicken? Super curious!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Thank you! I am not wearing a belt. I tried and it gets in the way, so i just sling each end over my shoulder. I really want to add the petite h cashmere cape/poncho next, but I got to be rescued from Ban Island first


Both ends! Didn't think of that! Thank you! 
I'll send you a yacht to pick you up from Ban Island!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your Herbag looks super nice on you!  I have to ask... is that white ball thingy....chicken? Super curious!


Thank you 

You really check out the details... I’m not sure if it’s a chicken though it appeared like a cherub at some angle to me. I was drawn to the live topiary.


----------



## seasounds

Loving my BBB!


----------



## azukitea

Bleu indigo K32
Robert Dallet Jungle Love ss19 giant cashmere silk shawl


----------



## Powder Puff

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4298334
> View attachment 4298335
> View attachment 4298336
> 
> 2 piece Hermes Trench which may be worn buttoned or separately. I love the versatility as it gives me 3 looks. Worn with Craie TPM Evie for a mild winter day.


What a great piece! You look so chic and it’s certainly versatile!


----------



## momasaurus

meowlett said:


> Back from my exile to the other side of the pond.
> 
> New Astrologie tunic.
> View attachment 4298808
> 
> Bundled up in 10 thousand layers today.
> View attachment 4298809
> 
> And the cookie is back.
> View attachment 4298810


super cute tunic! love the outfit


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> Taking the new baby B out for a spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299755
> View attachment 4299756


OMG this is so very beautiful! Fabulous with the matching rodeo. That is a really great and chic look. What color is this please?


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299818


You look great, bobkat. There's a lot going on here to parse. OK I get the chaine d'ancre. What is this shawl I don't recognize? I love two-tone bags, and you are the pico queen. What are these colors? So sunny!


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299818


Love the way you choose the colors so perfectly. A lady of very good taste.


----------



## Gigllee

momasaurus said:


> OMG this is so very beautiful! Fabulous with the matching rodeo. That is a really great and chic look. What color is this please?


So stylish.


----------



## Gigllee

MotoChiq said:


> Perfect weather for the Rocobar poncho
> 
> View attachment 4299250


Very chic. I’m always here for style inspiration


----------



## Gigllee

Rhl2987 said:


> Taking the new baby B out for a spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299755
> View attachment 4299756


Gorgeous and very stylish


----------



## meowlett

momasaurus said:


> super cute tunic! love the outfit


I have been eyeing it for a month.  I tried to acquire it in London and they had no inventory that day for that style.  And then I waited for my release from the Ban Island.  Well, I kinda escaped.


----------



## Rhl2987

momasaurus said:


> OMG this is so very beautiful! Fabulous with the matching rodeo. That is a really great and chic look. What color is this please?


It is Vert Cypres!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you
> 
> You really check out the details... I’m not sure if it’s a chicken though it appeared like a cherub at some angle to me. I was drawn to the live topiary.


Gawd, I was wayyy off!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> It is Vert Cypres!


So lovely, thanks. I seem to be developing an obsession for gray-green leather.


----------



## bobkat1991

meowlett said:


> Love your outfit!!!!  You look great!


*Thank you, meowlett!*



diane278 said:


> I wish you’d post more often. Your positivity shines through in your smile and the way you put your outfits together.  You’ve got your look all dialed in....


*What sweet things you say, diane278!  You make me blush....*



azukitea said:


> i love everything in your photo, so casual yet so chic


*I am SO casual, I think I'll need to retire this beloved skirt.  It has gotten a little fuzzy and has a hole near the hem.  But I love the color so...*



Rhl2987 said:


> Loving all of the yellow! So bright!


*I need my sunshine, even in January...  Thank you, Rhl2987.*



chkpfbeliever said:


> You're all matchy matchy today !! Yellow is such a happy color.


*Isn't it though?  Love yellow, and your comment, chkpfbeliever!*



Hillychristie said:


> Love how you match the yellow Pico with the scarf


*Thank you Hillychristie!*



TresBeauHermes said:


> Sunny smile with sunny yellow! Love how you coordinate the colours!


*Thank you, TresBeauHermes!  I love several colors, but yellow (moutarde) makes me happiest.*



momasaurus said:


> You look great, bobkat. There's a lot going on here to parse. OK I get the chaine d'ancre. What is this shawl I don't recognize? I love two-tone bags, and you are the pico queen. What are these colors? So sunny!


*Thank you, momasaurus.  The shawl is Lujo Criollo. Pico is Gris Tourterelle/Moutarde.  And the necklace isn't Hermes....it is actually sliced sections of bronze calcite.*



LuckyBitch said:


> Love the way you choose the colors so perfectly. A lady of very good taste.


*What a kind compliment, LuckyBitch!  Thank you.*


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gawd, I was wayyy off!


It’s Art... no right or wrong answer here


----------



## avaria

Hiding behind me today~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

avaria said:


> Hiding behind me today~


GORGEOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## periogirl28

seasounds said:


> Loving my BBB!
> View attachment 4300479


How chic are you? If that's a 30 then we are twins on the bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Powder Puff said:


> What a great piece! You look so chic and it’s certainly versatile!


Thank you so much! The right pieces help me look smart and much more pulled together than my usual super casual look!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

avaria said:


> Hiding behind me today~


OMG! That jacket is gorgeous!  You look sooooo COOOOOL! Love the outfit! May I ask where your leather jacket is from? TIA!


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yummm!  but that Evie's pink furry friend....vest? Looks gorgeous!


Thank you dear! It's a fuschia fox fur lined parka it's -15c in my neck of woods so gotta have some fur to keep me warm


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Thank you dear! It's a fuschia fox fur lined parka it's -15c in my neck of woods so gotta have some fur to keep me warm


OMG! -15C??? You definitely need that lovely love fuchsia fur lined parka! It is one of the nicest coat I've seen in a while!   Keep warm!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> *Thank you, meowlett!*
> 
> 
> *What sweet things you say, diane278!  You make me blush....*
> 
> 
> *I am SO casual, I think I'll need to retire this beloved skirt.  It has gotten a little fuzzy and has a hole near the hem.  But I love the color so...*
> 
> 
> *I need my sunshine, even in January...  Thank you, Rhl2987.*
> 
> 
> *Isn't it though?  Love yellow, and your comment, chkpfbeliever!*
> 
> 
> *Thank you Hillychristie!*
> 
> 
> *Thank you, TresBeauHermes!  I love several colors, but yellow (moutarde) makes me happiest.*
> 
> 
> *Thank you, momasaurus.  The shawl is Lujo Criollo. Pico is Gris Tourterelle/Moutarde.  And the necklace isn't Hermes....it is actually sliced sections of bronze calcite.*
> 
> 
> *What a kind compliment, LuckyBitch!  Thank you.*


Lujo Criollo is a design I don't know at all. Thanks. OMG- on my phone that necklace looks like a chaine d'ancre!! Bronze Calcite actually sounds even cooler.


----------



## seasounds

periogirl28 said:


> How chic are you? If that's a 30 then we are twins on the bag!


Yes it is, dear!  And yours was definitely an inspiration.  Love the pic of you with your Blackgama and BBB!


----------



## periogirl28

seasounds said:


> Yes it is, dear!  And yours was definitely an inspiration.  Love the pic of you with your Blackgama and BBB!


Oh sweet how could you remember that!!!


----------



## Rami00

grapegravity said:


> Thank you dear! It's a fuschia fox fur lined parka it's -15c in my neck of woods so gotta have some fur to keep me warm


Ha! Seems like we live close to each other


----------



## avaria

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG! That jacket is gorgeous!  You look sooooo COOOOOL! Love the outfit! May I ask where your leather jacket is from? TIA!


Thank you!! It's from Gucci


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Back to chiropractor...


----------



## CenterStageBLN

TresBeauHermes said:


> Back to chiropractor...
> View attachment 4302057



Love that JUNGLE LOVE - played with it at the store today!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CenterStageBLN said:


> Love that JUNGLE LOVE - played with it at the store today!


Yessss! It drapes very nice!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Thank you dear! It's a fuschia fox fur lined parka it's -15c in my neck of woods so gotta have some fur to keep me warm


maybe a mod shot??? pleaaaaase


----------



## momasaurus

Tonight I’m wearing Attrape tes reves, which was my first non traditional design. Big leap for me then! Now I see how traditional it actually is: ribbons, caleche, great big H right in the middle. The acid green hem is awesome, and I adore the teal. 





Here’s an archive shot with truer color:


----------



## loves

I really need to rotate my bags, been using my cherche midi daily for three weeks


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Exploring Kyoto with my box b25


----------



## Stansy

I really like sauge against the blue bag


----------



## momasaurus

momasaurus said:


> Tonight I’m wearing Attrape tes reves, which was my first non traditional design. Big leap for me then! Now I see how traditional it actually is: ribbons, caleche, great big H right in the middle. The acid green hem is awesome, and I adore the teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s an archive shot with truer color:


Haha - I was posting on my phone from a crowded train and thought I was in "scarf of the day" LOL. Well, at least this thread is appropriate.


----------



## lulilu

loves said:


> I really need to rotate my bags, been using my cherche midi daily for three weeks



I'd use that beauty every day too -- love the color!


----------



## GoldFish8

LovingTheOrange said:


> Exploring Kyoto with my box b25
> 
> View attachment 4302458


Gorgeous!! Do you hav a closeup of your box b? Also is it a recent purchase? Love it!


----------



## Livia1

TresBeauHermes said:


> Back to chiropractor...
> View attachment 4302057



Yup, I need that scarf!


----------



## loves

lulilu said:


> I'd use that beauty every day too -- love the color!


thank you


----------



## peggioka

loves said:


> I really need to rotate my bags, been using my cherche midi daily for three weeks


Is it the 25 or mini sized?  Thanks!  love the bag...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous!! Do you hav a closeup of your box b? Also is it a recent purchase? Love it!



Here you go! It’s two-toned: blue indigo and cyclamen, I believe. The bag is from early 2000s


----------



## loves

peggioka said:


> Is it the 25 or mini sized?  Thanks!  love the bag...


25
Love this size, mini is really too small for my needs and thanks


----------



## GoldFish8

LovingTheOrange said:


> Here you go! It’s two-toned: blue indigo and cyclamen, I believe. The bag is from early 2000s
> 
> View attachment 4302622


Omg amazing!! What a unique bag!


----------



## mswkk

need to brighten my bag and outfit when you will work on a weekend


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

LovingTheOrange said:


> Here you go! It’s two-toned: blue indigo and cyclamen, I believe. The bag is from early 2000s
> 
> View attachment 4302622



sweet!


----------



## meowlett

Cookie monster is back...


----------



## doloresmia

loves said:


> I really need to rotate my bags, been using my cherche midi daily for three weeks



Lovvvvvvve this loves!!!! You make me list for the cherche midi. It never ends!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sanbao

Red Friday! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MotoChiq said:


> Perfect weather for the Rocobar poncho
> 
> View attachment 4299250


You look gorgeous in that ponch


LovingTheOrange said:


> Exploring Kyoto with my box b25
> 
> View attachment 4302458


Love everything about your look and photo!
Needless to say your B25 is TDF!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Back to chiropractor...
> View attachment 4302057


If this is how you dress for the chiropractor, I can’t imagine what you wear to go to dinner! 
Chic kitty!


----------



## Tinn3rz

sanbao said:


> Red Friday! Have a nice weekend!



Love this! A red bag is great big or small! [emoji7] can I ask what color this is?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, I’m not sure which collection it is in, I bought it last spring. Likely S/S 2018.


So glad it’s from a past season, otherwise the only way I’d ever get the cost-per-wear of my current ones to something reasonable if I bought another would be to do this:


----------



## sanbao

Tinn3rz said:


> Love this! A red bag is great big or small! [emoji7] can I ask what color this is?



Thanks sweetie! The color is rouge casaque~


----------



## Tinn3rz

sanbao said:


> Thanks sweetie! The color is rouge casaque~



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> I really need to rotate my bags, been using my cherche midi daily for three weeks


Love the outfit loves!!


----------



## crisbac

loves said:


> I really need to rotate my bags, been using my cherche midi daily for three weeks


It's stunning, dear loves!


----------



## Julide

blondissima777 said:


> So glad it’s from a past season, otherwise the only way I’d ever get the cost-per-wear of my current ones to something reasonable if I bought another would be to do this:


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> If this is how you dress for the chiropractor, I can’t imagine what you wear to go to dinner!
> Chic kitty!


Purrrrr... You haven't seen my Old Navy clothes!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sanbao said:


> Red Friday! Have a nice weekend!


Such pretty red!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Purrrrr... You haven't seen my Old Navy clothes!


Same here, sister, just different store. Who said you can’t go shopping and grocery shopping at the same time? 
Underneath all this H there are some very cute 5 for $25 boyshorts lol
Sharon Stone and her Gap t-shirt to the Oscars’ got nothing on us, honey!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> So glad it’s from a past season, otherwise the only way I’d ever get the cost-per-wear of my current ones to something reasonable if I bought another would be to do this:


OMG, that's how I dress!  Layers upon layers....


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG, that's how I dress!  Layers upon layers....


You should Goggle the Marc Jacobs video trying to get in his car with one of these Balenciaga jackets on...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> You should Goggle the Marc Jacobs video trying to get in his car with one of these Balenciaga jackets on...


Will check it out!  Something tells me its gonna be ugly.... Heard the Balenciaga puffer is not warm though....


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG! -15C??? You definitely need that lovely love fuchsia fur lined parka! It is one of the nicest coat I've seen in a while!   Keep warm!





TresBeauHermes said:


> maybe a mod shot??? pleaaaaase



Thank you, I have attached the site where I got this parka since the model wear the coat much nicer than me and the parka is currently at 50% off with promo code!

https://www.samuelreiz.com/collections/parkas/products/messa-parka-pink-1


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Thank you, I have attached the site where I got this parka since the model wear the coat much nicer than me and the parka is currently at 50% off with promo code!
> 
> https://www.samuelreiz.com/collections/parkas/products/messa-parka-pink-1


Thank you grapegravity! Anything looks good on those pouty  Size 0 models! 
A little warm for where I live but I HAVE to check it out! I can alway pretend its too cold  Many thanks!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Will check it out!  Something tells me its gonna be ugly.... Heard the Balenciaga puffer is not warm though....


https://www.vogue.com/article/marc-jacobs-wears-the-balenciaga-coat-extreme-layers-fall-2018


----------



## NOIRetMoi

grapegravity said:


> Thank you, I have attached the site where I got this parka since the model wear the coat much nicer than me and the parka is currently at 50% off with promo code!
> 
> https://www.samuelreiz.com/collections/parkas/products/messa-parka-pink-1


Gorgeous coat!!!
I tried something similar, but looked like a five foot nothing bloated ‘big bird’ (or was it pink flamingo?) in an oversized military jacket.
Lovely fur color around my face though


----------



## grapegravity

blondissima777 said:


> Gorgeous coat!!!
> I tried something similar, but looked like a five foot nothing bloated ‘big bird’ (or was it pink flamingo?) in an oversized military jacket.
> Lovely fur color around my face though


Thank you! Oversized parka always make us look bigger than usual  I normally wear the fur inside since it's retain the body heat better in sub zero weather and like you, love how the racoon fur trim hood around my face made me looked pretty and blocked the chilly artic winds


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

blondissima777 said:


> Gorgeous coat!!!
> I tried something similar, but looked like a five foot nothing bloated ‘big bird’ (or was it pink flamingo?) in an oversized military jacket.
> Lovely fur color around my face though


what I loved: “XXL: 14/16”


----------



## ms_sivalley

Happy Saturday!


----------



## momasaurus

sanbao said:


> Red Friday! Have a nice weekend!


Great outfit and RED!


----------



## MotoChiq

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4303843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday!



Love your outfit!


----------



## ms_sivalley

MotoChiq said:


> Love your outfit!


Thank you for your sweet compliment


----------



## diane278

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4303843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday!


You always look so stylish!


----------



## ms_sivalley

diane278 said:


> You always look so stylish!


You should see me in my sweats during preschool days lol


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Gorgeous coat!!!
> I tried something similar, but looked like a five foot nothing bloated ‘big bird’ (or was it pink flamingo?) in an oversized military jacket.
> Lovely fur color around my face though





grapegravity said:


> Thank you! Oversized parka always make us look bigger than usual  I normally wear the fur inside since it's retain the body heat better in sub zero weather and like you, love how the racoon fur trim hood around my face made me looked pretty and blocked the chilly artic winds





Jbizzybeetle said:


> what I loved: “XXL: 14/16”



Ohhhh lets not go there....I'd be Godzilla if I wore those coats! I'm 6ft with heels!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Loving the Bandana twilly on my errands bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Loving the Bandana twilly on my errands bag.


So super cute!  Your beautiful scarf goes so well with your GP!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

grapegravity said:


> Thank you! Oversized parka always make us look bigger than usual  I normally wear the fur inside since it's retain the body heat better in sub zero weather and like you, love how the racoon fur trim hood around my face made me looked pretty and blocked the chilly artic winds


That probably explains why I only own 1 nice one, it’s about hip length and about 2/3 of it is covered in shearling lol
The ankle length one that is as sexy as wearing a sleeping bag is reserved for errands and muddy places.


TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhh lets not go there....I'd be Godzilla if I wore those coats! I'm 6ft with heels!


I guess if Sesame Street is ever missing 2 extras, they know who to call


----------



## luckylove

chkpfbeliever said:


> Loving the Bandana twilly on my errands bag.





So chic!


----------



## Tonimichelle

meowlett said:


> I got a new orange Rodeo PM.  And one more pair of tea cups (my collection of tea for twelve is complete).
> Rodeos don't count as escape.  And tea cups are everyday essential items.
> View attachment 4299148
> 
> View attachment 4299147
> 
> View attachment 4299146
> 
> I have gained 8lbs.  I keep telling myself that it is just muscles until I put on my H belt, which told me the truth.


Love the way you rationalise purchases . I am with you on the H belt weighing too. I was kicking myself for having them only add one extra hole in mine but I appear to have grown into it over Christmas


----------



## ikaesmallz

Waiting for hubby while he tries on clothes


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> Taking the new baby B out for a spin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299755
> View attachment 4299756


----------



## nao0808

Went shopping with my K32 today~ The Bleu Encre with GHW plus the 50mm strap really breathtaking!!


----------



## Solday

On my way to a party with my Constance
Sorry for the gate in the background, my baby girl was eager to go with me))


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> That probably explains why I only own 1 nice one, it’s about hip length and about 2/3 of it is covered in shearling lol
> The ankle length one that is as sexy as wearing a sleeping bag is reserved for errands and muddy places.
> 
> I guess if Sesame Street is ever missing 2 extras, they know who to call


Mod pics with coats and your lovely H bags are in order, I think.....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ikaesmallz said:


> Waiting for hubby while he tries on clothes


That is just sooooo adorable!


----------



## ikaesmallz

TresBeauHermes said:


> That is just sooooo adorable!



Thanks love!


----------



## De sac

nao0808 said:


> Went shopping with my K32 today~ The Bleu Encre with GHW plus the 50mm strap really breathtaking!!
> View attachment 4304417



Showstopper!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Mod pics with coats and your lovely H bags are in order, I think.....


Thank you, darling. I’m terrible at taking selfies, that’s why I don’t like doing mod shots


----------



## ms_sivalley

Making the most of it before it rains again!


----------



## 1LV

If there’s a better grab-n-go bag please let me know ‘cause I’ve yet to find it.  Love the tpm!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Trying to chase away the Monday blues with my chain


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Trying to chase away the Monday blues with my chain


So elegant!


----------



## sue-sue

sanbao said:


> Red Friday! Have a nice weekend!



Lovely! Is that a B35?


----------



## dooneybaby

chkpfbeliever said:


> Loving the Bandana twilly on my errands bag.


Ah, there's nothing like a Garden Party. Most practical bag I own!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> So elegant!


Learning from you after seeing your picture to the chiropractor


----------



## TeeCee77

Lovely Ms Etoupe got the golden ticket to work today


----------



## ladyd14

TeeCee77 said:


> Lovely Ms Etoupe got the golden ticket to work today


Gorgeous ❤️


----------



## ANN-11

Green today


----------



## CaraBursae

ANN-11 said:


> Green today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305354



Wow! That‘s gorgeous! Love the Ghillies!
Could you please tell which colors are used?


----------



## Cygne18

ANN-11 said:


> Green today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305354


This is fantastic. Simply stunning Ghillies. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Lovely Ms Etoupe got the golden ticket to work today



Gorgeous!!! I love her twillies too!!



ANN-11 said:


> Green today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305354



Be still my heart!!! What color ghillies is this?


----------



## noegirl

Brought Ms. Gris Asphalte out in the snow with me. Love mixing neutrals!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ANN-11 said:


> Green today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305354


Your ghillies is gorgeous!!


----------



## ANN-11

Thank you everyone’s 
The color is Vert Fonce & Vert Anglais
The leather is Clemence & Ever Calf
I’ve post my Ghilly many times here before.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Hermes Only

Happy New Year. Just for kicks.. I’m posting my version of  #howhermeshasageyouchallenge since my first ever post with my new H acquisition to my latest SO reveal ..Thanks for the LUV


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ania_P

Kelly on holidays in Brazil! Happy days (Togo, Orange Poppy, 28 PHW)


----------



## Purrsey

Breakfast in office


----------



## DYH

My first B (which is a 25) from 16 years ago. Still my favorite


----------



## TeeCee77

ANN-11 said:


> Green today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305354



Omg I love love love this!! [emoji172] dream bag


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Brought Ms. Gris Asphalte out in the snow with me. Love mixing neutrals!



Love everything in this photo!


----------



## noegirl

Oops


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Love everything in this photo!


Thank you darling! 


New shawl playing with friends. I heard them asking when Ms. Malachite was coming. Hahahaha


----------



## sanbao

sue-sue said:


> Lovely! Is that a B35?



Thank you! Yes, it’s 35 [emoji2]


----------



## thyme

mini C in action. Yayoi Kusama Museum, Tokyo


----------



## crystalnn

my newin Miss GT B30 with RGHW


----------



## LuckyBitch

crystalnn said:


> my newin Miss GT B30 with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306502


Love your look. Very classy.


----------



## missha

crystalnn said:


> my newin Miss GT B30 with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306502



Wow! Gorgeous bag and suits you so well


----------



## Hatsoff1

crystalnn said:


> my newin Miss GT B30 with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306502


Beautiful! The RGHW is fab!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

crystalnn said:


> my newin Miss GT B30 with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306502


nice! what's the scarf material, design, size?


----------



## Rhl2987

crystalnn said:


> my newin Miss GT B30 with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306502



So pretty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

Guesses on my favorite color? I was so feeling the green today [emoji172] [emoji23]


----------



## 1LV

TeeCee77 said:


> Guesses on my favorite color? I was so feeling the green today [emoji172] [emoji23]


I feel a little green - with envy - when I see this B!  It is stunning.  Love it!!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Guesses on my favorite color? I was so feeling the green today [emoji172] [emoji23]




oh my!!! I simply can't wait to get my hands on a Malachite baby!!!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> mini C in action. Yayoi Kusama Museum, Tokyo
> View attachment 4306474
> View attachment 4306475
> View attachment 4306476



Love these photos!


----------



## diane278

TeeCee77 said:


> Guesses on my favorite color? I was so feeling the green today [emoji172] [emoji23]


Hmmmm. This is a hard one....  Bambou?  No....not Bambou   I know....Malachite!  
Let’s face it...that’s one gorgeous green!  (And a Great photo!)


----------



## rainypop

TeeCee77 said:


> Guesses on my favorite color? I was so feeling the green today [emoji172] [emoji23]



Gorgeous! Love this green and twillies. What size is your B?


----------



## TeeCee77

diane278 said:


> Hmmmm. This is a hard one....  Bambou?  No....not Bambou   I know....Malachite!
> Let’s face it...that’s one gorgeous green!  (And a Great photo!)



Hehe!! Thank you


----------



## TeeCee77

1LV said:


> I feel a little green - with envy - when I see this B!  It is stunning.  Love it!!



Thank you!! 



noegirl said:


> oh my!!! I simply can't wait to get my hands on a Malachite baby!!!



Yasssss! She is coming! [emoji172]



rainypop said:


> Gorgeous! Love this green and twillies. What size is your B?



Thank you! It’s a 35.


----------



## crystalnn

LuckyBitch said:


> Love your look. Very classy.


Thank you dear


----------



## crystalnn

missha said:


> Wow! Gorgeous bag and suits you so well


Thank you dear


----------



## crystalnn

Hatsoff1 said:


> Beautiful! The RGHW is fab!


Thank you dear


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Learning from you after seeing your picture to the chiropractor


You're doing wayyyy better then me!  You can't see my Old Navy outfit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Lovely Ms Etoupe got the golden ticket to work today


Sooooo pretty!  The twiilies looks fab on your B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Brought Ms. Gris Asphalte out in the snow with me. Love mixing neutrals!


Pretty colors!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4305491
> View attachment 4305492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year. Just for kicks.. I’m posting my version of  #howhermeshasageyouchallenge since my first ever post with my new H acquisition to my latest SO reveal ..Thanks for the LUV


Gorgeous K! You look cute and handsome at any age!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Guesses on my favorite color? I was so feeling the green today [emoji172] [emoji23]


Malachiiiiiiiiitttttteeee! So pretty!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> My first B (which is a 25) from 16 years ago. Still my favorite
> 
> View attachment 4305860


Still looking fab!


----------



## Incalifornia7

doctor_top said:


> Me&My Son shopping new year eve in Paris
> View attachment 4293261
> View attachment 4293262


You must be a great mom ! It is nice to see people having good relationship with their adult children.


----------



## ANN-11

Heading out.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 4313123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out.


Gorgeous K! Love your entire outfit!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 4313123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out.



Beautiful!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4305765
> View attachment 4305764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly on holidays in Brazil! Happy days (Togo, Orange Poppy, 28 PHW)


I like Orange Poppy even more than orange.  It is intense and much warmer.


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous K! Love your entire outfit!


Looks like a B to me?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Looks like a B to me?


oops, my bad; sorry! I meant gorgeous B!


----------



## Purrsey

Wrist charm for the day


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> My first B (which is a 25) from 16 years ago. Still my favorite
> 
> View attachment 4305860


I don’t know where to look because your style, your B, your place, your shoes are so effortless!
I’m not a white sneaker girl and you make them look so on point. If I’m ever on your neck of the woods, can we go shopping together? 
If you don’t mind my neutral heart asking, what color and leather is your gorgeous B?


----------



## Hillychristie

Purrsey said:


> Wrist charm for the day


I love the Kelly dog too...
I wore it even up in a tea house in the mountains... this tea house apparently inspired the anime “Spirited Away”...


----------



## crystalnn

My newin baby K in rouge H + sombrero+ Permabrass


----------



## Notorious Pink

Last night ready for dinner:


----------



## Notorious Pink

crystalnn said:


> My newin baby K in rouge H + sombrero+ Permabrass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314355



Love the matching VCA! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Addicted to bags

Purrsey said:


> Breakfast in office


Love the twilly's you picked for your bleu brighton Purrsey!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Last night's outfit for shopping.


----------



## fiona0113

crystalnn said:


> My newin baby K in rouge H + sombrero+ Permabrass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314355


WOW！ love ur look！


----------



## crystalnn

fiona0113 said:


> WOW！ love ur look！


Thanks dear


----------



## crystalnn

BBC said:


> Love the matching VCA! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Me too they just go perfectly with rough h sombrero


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Last night's outfit for shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4314469


Sigh....Please keep posting cuz you're an incentive for me to keep fit...


----------



## Tien

Bolide 31 blue encre at work [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Out and about running errands


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Last night's outfit for shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4314469


You look stunning! 
Is this a cashmere shawl? Do you know if it’s thinner than the New Ex Libris? I love how voluminous it looks.


----------



## Monique1004

Tien said:


> Bolide 31 blue encre at work [emoji170][emoji170]



Your bolide is accessorized perfectly!


----------



## diane278

Addicted to bags said:


> Last night's outfit for shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4314469


I’m going to try to copy the way you tied your scarf.  I recently bought a huge silk one and have been wondering if I’d ever mange to wear it......thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Meta

diane278 said:


> I’m going to try to copy the way you tied your scarf.  I recently bought a huge silk one and have been wondering if I’d ever mange to wear it......thanks for the inspiration!
> (The thing looked manageable when the SA was working with it in the store, but she declined my invitation to drive a mere three hours to my house and tie it for me when I was ready to wear it.)
> Is there a tutorial somewhere for tying the large silk scarves?


Is it 140cm silk or cashmere/silk? @MYH has some good tutorial in her thread here.


----------



## diane278

weN84 said:


> Is it 140cm silk or cashmere/silk? @MYH has some good tutorial in her thread here.


It’s silk.  Thanks for the link...I’m going there now....


----------



## ivy1026

From last week


----------



## Julide

crystalnn said:


> My newin baby K in rouge H + sombrero+ Permabrass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314355


So cute!! Love the match with your jewelry!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hannahsophia

from last night... sieste and an amazing cab!


----------



## shoppermomof4

Loving this new twilly [emoji173]️


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I’ve been overseas for the past month— I hope you don’t mind all the photos of my box baby b!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tien said:


> Bolide 31 blue encre at work [emoji170][emoji170]


Love how your step matches with your gorgy Bolide and rodeo!


----------



## DYH

blondissima777 said:


> I don’t know where to look because your style, your B, your place, your shoes are so effortless!
> I’m not a white sneaker girl and you make them look so on point. If I’m ever on your neck of the woods, can we go shopping together?
> If you don’t mind my neutral heart asking, what color and leather is your gorgeous B?


OMG, you are way too kind. Thank you so much. I am always somewhere between HK, NY and Paris.. .so give me a holler if you are every in any of the 3 places and see if we ever get lucky enough to be at the same place!

Bag is in epsom. color - I have no idea. some sort of olive/military green.  I was in my early 20s when I bought this bag - I don't think I ever ask for the name of the color!  For the record, not with anyone else's money. I was 2 years into my first post-college job in NY, I literally ate chicken nuggets and occasionally frozen yogurt for 6 months in order to save enough to buy it.  I used to wait for McD to run specials where you can buy like 40 chicken nuggets for something like 9.99 and I would live on it for a few days. That and the by 1 get 1 free domino pizzas... all I can say is, god bless metabolism in young people, and I couldn't eat McD for so long afterwards.  I suppose this makes the bag all the more special to me. (sorry, not sure why I feel compelled to put in this disclaimer.. but I just do....)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

weN84 said:


> Is it 140cm silk or cashmere/silk? @MYH has some good tutorial in her thread here.


Yayyyyy! I just read @MYH  tutorial! Now I know how NOT to look like I was mummified and buried in my shawl! Thank you~~~!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Elegantlytwist said:


> Out and about running errands


What a gorgeous way to run errands! Love how your pretty toes matches your rodeo!


----------



## StellaPlumeria

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving this new twilly [emoji173]️



Ohhh! Can you share more about this Twilly? I looks like a must have!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> OMG, you are way too kind. Thank you so much. I am always somewhere between HK, NY and Paris.. .so give me a holler if you are every in any of the 3 places and see if we ever get lucky enough to be at the same place!
> 
> Bag is in epsom. color - I have no idea. some sort of olive/military green.  I was in my early 20s when I bought this bag - I don't think I ever ask for the name of the color!  For the record, not with anyone else's money. I was 2 years into my first post-college job in NY, I literally ate chicken nuggets and occasionally frozen yogurt for 6 months in order to save enough to buy it.  I used to wait for McD to run specials where you can buy like 40 chicken nuggets for something like 9.99 and I would live on it for a few days. That and the by 1 get 1 free domino pizzas... all I can say is, god bless metabolism in young people, and I couldn't eat McD for so long afterwards.  I suppose this makes the bag all the more special to me. (sorry, not sure why I feel compelled to put in this disclaimer.. but I just do....)


Will definitely give you a holler! 
The story and disclaimer makes me like you and the bag even more. I’m the disclaimer queen, so you’re preaching to the choir, sister.
Fashion before nourishment? Isn’t that part of our development? I thought it was in our DNA...

P.S. I’m curious. Do you still like chicken nuggets?


----------



## ms_sivalley

Spot my little photo bomber?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4315409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot my little photo bomber?


YES!!!!!
I love it!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

blondissima777 said:


> Will definitely give you a holler!
> The story and disclaimer makes me like you and the bag even more. I’m the disclaimer queen, so you’re preaching to the choir, sister.
> Fashion before nourishment? Isn’t that part of our development? I thought it was in our DNA...
> 
> P.S. I’m curious. Do you still like chicken nuggets?



Fashion before nourishment: also best way remain thin enuf for ready-to-wear!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Fashion before nourishment: also best way remain thin enuf for ready-to-wear!


Great point!
Not to mention all the walking you do when you go shopping!
Someone here has ‘shopping is my cardio’ as their tagline. Who needs a gym when you can kill 2 birds with one card?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yayyyyy! I just read @MYH  tutorial! Now I know how NOT to look like I was mummified and buried in my shawl! Thank you~~~!


‘mummified and buried in my shawl!’ lololol
You’re one of us, huh? I call it wearing a napkin around my neck.
Seems like there are those who can and those who can’t do it. Welcome to the club and thanks for the tip. Can you please point this humble soul to the tutorial as well?


----------



## DYH

blondissima777 said:


> Will definitely give you a holler!
> The story and disclaimer makes me like you and the bag even more. I’m the disclaimer queen, so you’re preaching to the choir, sister.
> Fashion before nourishment? Isn’t that part of our development? I thought it was in our DNA...
> 
> P.S. I’m curious. Do you still like chicken nuggets?



Amen...Fashion before nourishment indeed...  I can't lie, I stop eating it for about 5 years (and had to wait for a good 15-18 years before I got my 2nd b/k). I am back to eating it now.. as a matter of fact, had it last night - 4 piece  I still do like chicken nuggets. Had them for dinner last night - 4 piece chicken nuggets happy meal delivered by uber eats >_<


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Incalifornia7

What a great kid you were - determined 20 years old


DYH said:


> OMG, you are way too kind. Thank you so much. I am always somewhere between HK, NY and Paris.. .so give me a holler if you are every in any of the 3 places and see if we ever get lucky enough to be at the same place!
> 
> Bag is in epsom. color - I have no idea. some sort of olive/military green.  I was in my early 20s when I bought this bag - I don't think I ever ask for the name of the color!  For the record, not with anyone else's money. I was 2 years into my first post-college job in NY, I literally ate chicken nuggets and occasionally frozen yogurt for 6 months in order to save enough to buy it.  I used to wait for McD to run specials where you can buy like 40 chicken nuggets for something like 9.99 and I would live on it for a few days. That and the by 1 get 1 free domino pizzas... all I can say is, god bless metabolism in young people, and I couldn't eat McD for so long afterwards.  I suppose this makes the bag all the more special to me. (sorry, not sure why I feel compelled to put in this disclaimer.. but I just do....)


 great


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> Amen...Fashion before nourishment indeed...  I can't lie, I stop eating it for about 5 years (and had to wait for a good 15-18 years before I got my 2nd b/k). I am back to eating it now.. as a matter of fact, had it last night - 4 piece  I still do like chicken nuggets. Had them for dinner last night - 4 piece chicken nuggets happy meal delivered by uber eats >_<


Hahahaha
Birkins, loves shoes, disclaimers and chicken nuggets by Ubber Eats!!
You’re my kind of people! 
P.S. 4 piece? Saving for a Himalayan with diamonds?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving this new twilly [emoji173]️


Gorgeous colour K! Twilly is perfect!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4315237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from last night... sieste and an amazing cab!


Is it wrong that my mouth watered when I saw your martini and wine glass?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> OMG, you are way too kind. Thank you so much. I am always somewhere between HK, NY and Paris.. .so give me a holler if you are every in any of the 3 places and see if we ever get lucky enough to be at the same place!
> 
> Bag is in epsom. color - I have no idea. some sort of olive/military green.  I was in my early 20s when I bought this bag - I don't think I ever ask for the name of the color!  For the record, not with anyone else's money. I was 2 years into my first post-college job in NY, I literally ate chicken nuggets and occasionally frozen yogurt for 6 months in order to save enough to buy it.  I used to wait for McD to run specials where you can buy like 40 chicken nuggets for something like 9.99 and I would live on it for a few days. That and the by 1 get 1 free domino pizzas... all I can say is, god bless metabolism in young people, and I couldn't eat McD for so long afterwards.  I suppose this makes the bag all the more special to me. (sorry, not sure why I feel compelled to put in this disclaimer.. but I just do....)


Gosh I just love your story that is attached to your B! Makes it so much more precious!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Elegantlytwist said:


> Out and about running errands


Wowza your Oran glow and sparkle ❇️ Magic!!!!


----------



## noegirl

Just grabbed the behapi bracelet in Malachite! VC Kelly and VV calvi welcome/comparison. I have a new vert vertigo baby on the way!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Great point!
> Not to mention all the walking you do when you go shopping!
> Someone here has ‘shopping is my cardio’ as their tagline. Who needs a gym when you can kill 2 birds with one card?


Oh yeah! Shopping IS cardio!
Walking: cardio
Reaching for bottom shelves in stores: squats
Holding bags: dumb bells
Trying on clothes: stretches
Swiping cards: hand/eye coordination


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Shopping today
Notice how my handle cover is crooked


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh yeah! Shopping IS cardio!
> Walking: cardio
> Reaching for bottom shelves in stores: squats
> Holding bags: dumb bells
> Trying on clothes: stretches
> Swiping cards: hand/eye coordination


So true!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> ‘mummified and buried in my shawl!’ lololol
> You’re one of us, huh? I call it wearing a napkin around my neck.
> Seems like there are those who can and those who can’t do it. Welcome to the club and thanks for the tip. Can you please point this humble soul to the tutorial as well?


Napkin! 
@weN84 kindly posted the link to @MYH's post; didn't know you can fold the top to make the "napkin" smaller! genius!
Here's the link...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...lt-my-collection.924187/page-21#post-29429403


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Just grabbed the behapi bracelet in Malachite! VC Kelly and VV calvi welcome/comparison. I have a new vert vertigo baby on the way!!



Love all of it!!! [emoji172]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Just grabbed the behapi bracelet in Malachite! VC Kelly and VV calvi welcome/comparison. I have a new vert vertigo baby on the way!!


So pretty together!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Napkin!
> @weN84 kindly posted the link to @MYH's post; didn't know you can fold the top to make the "napkin" smaller! genius!
> Here's the link...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...lt-my-collection.924187/page-21#post-29429403


Thank you, thank you, thank you!
I’ll try a practice run tomorrow with my Bracelets de lumiere or Le tour du Monde


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Shopping today
> Notice how my handle cover is crooked
> View attachment 4315771


Too much shopping?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> So pretty together!



Thank you darling!!!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Love all of it!!! [emoji172]


Thank you love!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sigh....Please keep posting cuz you're an incentive for me to keep fit...


You're sweet to say so. Do you own a Fitbit or Apple Watch TBH? That's a great way to start as it tracks your activities and makes you conscious to do activities


----------



## Addicted to bags

diane278 said:


> I’m going to try to copy the way you tied your scarf.  I recently bought a huge silk one and have been wondering if I’d ever mange to wear it......thanks for the inspiration!


It's called the weave knot and MaiTai has a youtube showing the weave knot


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Too much shopping?


 true....my B was tired and wanted to go home....


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> true....my B was tired and wanted to go home....


Just like SOs, some bags have a higher shopping tolerance than others.


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> You look stunning!
> Is this a cashmere shawl? Do you know if it’s thinner than the New Ex Libris? I love how voluminous it looks.


It is a cashmere shawl. I'm afraid I just got into the world of H scarves so I don't know. I bought this one own pre-owned from the SS17 season because I love the cheerful colors and I bought a Jaguar Quetzal CSGM the same evening I'm modeling this. I can feel a slight difference in thickness but I thought that was because one was brand new? As I said, I'm new to scarves and CSGM's but I think it's all in how you roll the shawl before knotting it for the volume or fluffiness?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> I’ll try a practice run tomorrow with my Bracelets de lumiere or Le tour du Monde


Please show results!


----------



## ailoveresale

Love that my new twilly matches my shawl! Hermes + Chanel = [emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> You're sweet to say so. Do you own a Fitbit or Apple Watch TBH? That's a great way to start as it tracks your activities and makes you conscious to do activities


I'm embarrassed to say, I do own a fit bit but ended up being used for alarm only  I think your pics of you are wayyyyy more effective in motivating me!  Please keep posting pics!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ailoveresale said:


> Love that my new twilly matches my shawl! Hermes + Chanel = [emoji173]️


So pretty!  Its a perfect match!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Just like SOs, some bags have a higher shopping tolerance than others.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> I'm embarrassed to say, I do own a fit bit but ended up being used for alarm only  I think your pics of you are wayyyyy more effective in motivating me!  Please keep posting pics!


LOL!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> It is a cashmere shawl. I'm afraid I just got into the world of H scarves so I don't know. I bought this one own pre-owned from the SS17 season because I love the cheerful colors and I bought a Jaguar Quetzal CSGM the same evening I'm modeling this. I can feel a slight difference in thickness but I thought that was because one was brand new? As I said, I'm new to scarves and CSGM's but I think it's all in how you roll the shawl before knotting it for the volume or fluffiness?


I’m such a newbie I had to look up CSGM, ok!
I think the Ex Libris is 15% silk, 85% cashmere and the CSGMs are 30% silk, 70% cashmere that’s why they look ‘fluffier’ on.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

blondissima777 said:


> I’m such a newbie I had to look up CSGM, ok!
> I think the Ex Libris is 15% silk, 85% cashmere and the CSGMs are 30% silk, 70% cashmere that’s why they look ‘fluffier’ on.


Seems like out of all the H things you can wrap around your neck, the CSGM is the ‘scarf FOR DUMMIES’ to start with... and it’s the one thing I don’t have... (I even have ascots!)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> I’m such a newbie I had to look up CSGM, ok!
> I think the Ex Libris is 15% silk, 85% cashmere and the CSGMs are 30% silk, 70% cashmere that’s why they look ‘fluffier’ on.


First, LOL! Second, Oooooh. Learned something new today


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> Seems like out of all the H things you can wrap around your neck, the CSGM is the ‘scarf FOR DUMMIES’ to start with... and it’s the one thing I don’t have... (I even have ascots!)


Well then I started out with the right one by accident


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> Seems like out of all the H things you can wrap around your neck, the CSGM is the ‘scarf FOR DUMMIES’ to start with... and it’s the one thing I don’t have... (I even have ascots!)


You have ascots? Mod shot please!! I know your mod shot shy, so do you have something or someone you can knot an ascot to?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Well then I started out with the right one by accident





blondissima777 said:


> Seems like out of all the H things you can wrap around your neck, the CSGM is the ‘scarf FOR DUMMIES’ to start with... and it’s the one thing I don’t have... (I even have ascots!)


You started from the Pro Level! 
Gawd, I'm waiting for my 140 silk scarf I ordered....I have absolutely no idea how to wear it


----------



## Purse snob

noegirl said:


> Just grabbed the behapi bracelet in Malachite! VC Kelly and VV calvi welcome/comparison. I have a new vert vertigo baby on the way!!



Love VC


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Well then I started out with the right one by accident


100% silk scarves are the worst!
They’re hard to ‘wrap’ and fall off, making you look like a newbie with an expensive napkin you don’t know what to do with around your neck!
Anyways, here’s an action shot so I don’t get in trouble for always going off topic! 
P.S. no idea how or why that tea pinky finger got there...


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> You started from the Pro Level!
> Gawd, I'm waiting for my 140 silk scarf I ordered....I have absolutely no idea how to wear it


Have you watched MaiTai's videos? She makes it look so easy and effortless. And she makes you want to buy some more scarves, lol


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Well then I started out with the right one by accident





blondissima777 said:


> 100% silk scarves are the worst!
> They’re hard to ‘wrap’ and fall off, making you look like a newbie with an expensive napkin you don’t know what to do with around your neck!
> Anyways, here’s an action shot so I don’t get in trouble for always going off topic!
> P.S. no idea how or why that tea pinky finger got there...


Wooowwww You look gorgeous!  Love your entire outfit! Is that a babyB Etoupe???
Tea pinky makes your pic look very classy indeed


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> 100% silk scarves are the worst!
> They’re hard to ‘wrap’ and fall off, making you look like a newbie with an expensive napkin you don’t know what to do with around your neck!
> Anyways, here’s an action shot so I don’t get in trouble for always going off topic!
> P.S. no idea how or why that tea pinky finger got there...


Awesome mod shot!!! And the bag ain't bad either . Your pinky is directing us to the bag! Now I just have to imagine an ascot. I haven't seen one except in movies that's why I'm so curious about yours.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> You started from the Pro Level!
> Gawd, I'm waiting for my 140 silk scarf I ordered....I have absolutely no idea how to wear it


AND I have my eye on 2 more silk ones. I better start practicing!!
Crap! Gotta find another mod shot!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Have you watched MaiTai's videos? She makes it look so easy and effortless. And she makes you want to buy some more scarves, lol


Thank you AtoB! I'm going to check right now! 

Like @blondissima777, action pic to stay in topic and out of trouble!


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> 100% silk scarves are the worst!
> They’re hard to ‘wrap’ and fall off, making you look like a newbie with an expensive napkin you don’t know what to do with around your neck!
> Anyways, here’s an action shot so I don’t get in trouble for always going off topic!
> P.S. no idea how or why that tea pinky finger got there...


And I love your shoes!! Are they flat or do they have a heel?


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> AND I have my eye on 2 more silk ones. I better start practicing!!
> Crap! Gotta find another mod shot!


Those boots!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> AND I have my eye on 2 more silk ones. I better start practicing!!
> Crap! Gotta find another mod shot!


Ahahahahaha!  You made me last so hard!!!!
Gawd that is absolutely gorgeous pic! My favourite boots!  And that watch! oh that watch!
Maybe you can tie your ascot onto your gorgeous boots???


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ok, here's my picture to stay outta trouble. Scarf rings help with 100% silk slippage I believe.
Though this does look a little Girl Scout-ish. But I was practicing with the scarf ring, wanted to see if it would fit on a 90 cm.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Awesome mod shot!!! And the bag ain't bad either . Your pinky is directing us to the bag! Now I just have to imagine an ascot. I haven't seen one except in movies that's why I'm so curious about yours.


I’m sure in this neck of the woods a Birkin needs to be pointed out hahahaha (I think at this point it’s a natural reflection for our eyes to just look at  it)
Thank you!
It’s Etoupe Swift.
Ascots are like bow ties around your neck then they scrunch out into a mini scarf. I’m not sure Hermès even makes them anymore.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, here's my picture to stay outta trouble. Scarf rings help with 100% silk slippage I believe.
> Though this does look a little Girl Scout-ish. But I was practicing with the scarf ring, wanted to see if it would fit on a 90 cm.
> View attachment 4315854


I love how you dress all in black and your bag and scarves always make your look pop!
I think my SA sold me a scarf ring too small for my scarves... it’s a tiny chaine d’ancre round one that feels very tight!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahahaha!  You made me last so hard!!!!
> Gawd that is absolutely gorgeous pic! My favourite boots!  And that watch! oh that watch!
> Maybe you can tie your ascot onto your gorgeous boots???


Thank you! That watch is a show stopper. I tried the all gold one and it wasn’t as nice, believe it or not!
Please don’t say that. You bring back bad middle school memories of wrapping a bandana around your cuffed jeans leg


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> And I love your shoes!! Are they flat or do they have a heel?


They’re flats. They’re called Christy by Aquazzura. I love ballerina flats and they’re one of my favorites! So sexy!


----------



## Lec8504

Picked her up yesterday and took her out today  B30 Gris T Rhgw


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you AtoB! I'm going to check right now!
> 
> Like @blondissima777, action pic to stay in topic and out of trouble!
> View attachment 4315853


I MUST buy this ombre mirror clochette so my Etoupe can twin with yours!! SO CHIC! I can’t stand it!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Lec8504 said:


> Picked her up yesterday and took her out today  B30 Gris T Rhgw


This picture looks like it came out of a catalog!
Unbelievable!


----------



## GoldFish8

blondissima777 said:


> 100% silk scarves are the worst!
> They’re hard to ‘wrap’ and fall off, making you look like a newbie with an expensive napkin you don’t know what to do with around your neck!
> Anyways, here’s an action shot so I don’t get in trouble for always going off topic!
> P.S. no idea how or why that tea pinky finger got there...


Gorgeous! Girl, I Wish i looked Half as good in white jeans  me in white jeans reminds me too much of cottage cheese ... also the H stuff is pretttyyyy nice too!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wooowwww You look gorgeous!  Love your entire outfit! Is that a babyB Etoupe???
> Tea pinky makes your pic look very classy indeed


Thank you, my dear!! I was definitely going for the extra touch of class  Sorry I answered AtB about the color of my baby B. That’s what you do after 2 Moscow Mules and 1 glass of Port 
It’s Etoupe Swift.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> You have ascots? Mod shot please!! I know your mod shot shy, so do you have something or someone you can knot an ascot to?


Girl, you want some cookies with that tea? 


Addicted to bags said:


> Those boots!


Are made for walking... 


GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous! Girl, I Wish i looked Half as good in white jeans  me in white jeans reminds me too much of cottage cheese ... also the H stuff is pretttyyyy nice too!


Thank you, my dear.
You’re too funny. Everybody looks good in white jeans. You just have to find the right one (and the secret is not too tight).
Re: the H stuff: other than Bs/Ks, I’ve been more and more finding myself exploring less mainstream things, like the Eileen belt, etc... I got a bit tired of the logo, logo, logo everywhere stuff. I still wear my Paris loafers because they’re heaven on my feet, otherwise I probably wouldn’t...


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> I love how you dress all in black and your bag and scarves always make your look pop!
> I think my SA sold me a scarf ring too small for my scarves... it’s a tiny chaine d’ancre round one that feels very tight!


And my scarf ring is a little large for a 90 cm silk  but I have other rings I can try out. I read you can even use your real rings but tie the ends of the scarf under the ring so you don't lose it!
My outfit is from the same day I wore the CSGM. When I got home I wanted to try out the scarf ring I had just bought with the scarf that had arrived a few days before, but thank you.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> And my scarf ring is a little large for a 90 cm silk  but I have other rings I can try out. I read you can even use your real rings but tie the ends of the scarf under the ring so you don't lose it!
> My outfit is from the same day I wore the CSGM. When I got home I wanted to try out the scarf ring I had just bought with the scarf that had arrived a few days before, but thank you.


I have a silver ring with a black flat face that would be a great scarf ring. I have to look for it tomorrow so I can do my homework and dutifully post it here (and not look like a fool like the last time I wore a scarf so ‘effortlessly’, it kept falling off. It spent the whole time at one of the H counters. 

P.S. I’m just realizing my royal stupidity now. I was wearing a silk shirt and a leather blazer. I could have glued that silk scarf that was just hung over my shoulders and it wouldn’t have stayed on...

These mod shots are becoming slim pickings by now... 
Sadly was offered this gorgeous Roulis at the wrong time...


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> I have a silver ring with a black flat face that would be a great scarf ring. I have to look for it tomorrow so I can do my homework and dutifully post it here (and not look like a fool like the last time I wore a scarf so ‘effortlessly’, it kept falling off. It spent the whole time at one of the H counters.
> 
> P.S. I’m just realizing my royal stupidity now. I was wearing a silk shirt and a leather blazer. I could have glued that silk scarf that was just hung over my shoulders and it wouldn’t have stayed on...
> 
> These mod shots are becoming slim pickings by now...
> Sadly was offered this gorgeous Roulis at the wrong time...


The heels on your boots! 
Oh that’s too funny about the silk scarf sliding off your leather and silk!
That Roulis is TDF! What shade of green was that peeking out?


----------



## xiaoxiao

blondissima777 said:


> I have a silver ring with a black flat face that would be a great scarf ring. I have to look for it tomorrow so I can do my homework and dutifully post it here (and not look like a fool like the last time I wore a scarf so ‘effortlessly’, it kept falling off. It spent the whole time at one of the H counters.
> 
> P.S. I’m just realizing my royal stupidity now. I was wearing a silk shirt and a leather blazer. I could have glued that silk scarf that was just hung over my shoulders and it wouldn’t have stayed on...
> 
> These mod shots are becoming slim pickings by now...
> Sadly was offered this gorgeous Roulis at the wrong time...




Oh my goodness. Everything about this outfit is stunning!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yayyyyy! I just read @MYH  tutorial! Now I know how NOT to look like I was mummified and buried in my shawl! Thank you~~~!


Ask and you shall receive:
Glammy mummy ivory New Libris in all her glory. Meow!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh my goodness. Everything about this outfit is stunning!!! ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you, darling!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> The heels on your boots!
> Oh that’s too funny about the silk scarf sliding off your leather and silk!
> That Roulis is TDF! What shade of green was that peeking out?


I think a 5 year old could have figured that out...
The heel is the LV monogram flower. I tried them on, didn’t get them and HAD to go  back.... 
As you can see I’m a boot freak 
It’s matte cactus alligator.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, here's my picture to stay outta trouble. Scarf rings help with 100% silk slippage I believe.
> Though this does look a little Girl Scout-ish. But I was practicing with the scarf ring, wanted to see if it would fit on a 90 cm.
> View attachment 4315854


Oh noooooooo! Now I want a scarf ring! You look fantastic AtoB!


----------



## lifeactually

With my Kelly 32


----------



## NOIRetMoi

lifeactually said:


> With my Kelly 32
> View attachment 4315927


This is a dangerous photograph!
Didn’t realize how nicely an Etoupe bag goes with black Valentino Rockstud flats... I wasn’t into the non-ankle wrap ones until now!


----------



## lifeactually

blondissima777 said:


> This is a dangerous photograph!
> Didn’t realize how nicely an Etoupe bag goes with black Valentino Rockstud flats... I wasn’t into the non-ankle wrap ones until now!


I like the ankle wraps as well as these, which are easy to wear and take off. I sometimes pair them with shorts


----------



## momasaurus

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, here's my picture to stay outta trouble. Scarf rings help with 100% silk slippage I believe.
> Though this does look a little Girl Scout-ish. But I was practicing with the scarf ring, wanted to see if it would fit on a 90 cm.
> View attachment 4315854


I don't think you look Girl Scout-ish, but for variety you can make the ends unequal length. And rings are so useful, you could tuck one of the scarf ends through the ring again and do something art-y.


----------



## DYH

blondissima777 said:


> Hahahaha
> Birkins, loves shoes, disclaimers and chicken nuggets by Ubber Eats!!
> You’re my kind of people!
> P.S. 4 piece? Saving for a Himalayan with diamonds?



My friend, that is a pipe dream that will never happen unless i win a mega lotto! (Speaking of the bag, i have a gf who has this bag. Bought it in a Belgium Hermes over 10 years ago. The store gave her all the SLG she picked up for free as a ‘thank you for taking that bag off our hand.  And she said she’s only used it once, too scared to use in public ) 

Ps - 4 piece because i also had mcchicken + large fries. 4 piece is ‘dessert’


----------



## noegirl

blondissima777 said:


> I think a 5 year old could have figured that out...
> The heel is the LV monogram flower. I tried them on, didn’t get them and HAD to go  back....
> As you can see I’m a boot freak
> It’s matte cactus alligator.



Sigh gorgeous!!! My love for green is never ending!!! 



blondissima777 said:


> This is a dangerous photograph!
> Didn’t realize how nicely an Etoupe bag goes with black Valentino Rockstud flats... I wasn’t into the non-ankle wrap ones until now!



I was thinking the same thing!!!! Off to add to my wishlist!


----------



## CaraBursae

How many of those will fit in my mini kelly [emoji85]?


----------



## DR2014

blondissima777 said:


> AND I have my eye on 2 more silk ones. I better start practicing!!
> Crap! Gotta find another mod shot!


Blondissima, I love your red jeans and red suede boots!  Fabulous together!  Can you tell me about your jeans??


----------



## andforpoise

noegirl said:


> Just grabbed the behapi bracelet in Malachite! VC Kelly and VV calvi welcome/comparison. I have a new vert vertigo baby on the way!!


Omg this is stunning!! What leather is your k?


----------



## fabuleux

blondissima777 said:


> I think a 5 year old could have figured that out...
> The heel is the LV monogram flower. I tried them on, didn’t get them and HAD to go  back....
> As you can see I’m a boot freak
> It’s matte cactus alligator.


Absolutely gorgeous bag!


----------



## azukitea

CaraBursae said:


> How many of those will fit in my mini kelly [emoji85]?


So delicious, the chocolate and of course the bag too!


----------



## Monique1004

Addicted to bags said:


> The heels on your boots!
> Oh that’s too funny about the silk scarf sliding off your leather and silk!
> That Roulis is TDF! What shade of green was that peeking out?



I think RealReal has one for sale although I don't really trust their description...


www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/mini-bags/hermes-2016-alligator-and-lizard-mini-sac-roulis-18


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Incalifornia7

TresBeauHermes said:


> Shopping today
> Notice how my handle cover is crooked
> View attachment 4315771


What are those handle covers? Who made them? Thank you


----------



## Addicted to bags

momasaurus said:


> I don't think you look Girl Scout-ish, but for variety you can make the ends unequal length. And rings are so useful, you could tuck one of the scarf ends through the ring again and do something art-y.


Thank you for your tips momasarus! As you’ve read, just beginning to get into styling with scarves so any help is much appreciated


----------



## Notorious Pink

blondissima777 said:


> 100% silk scarves are the worst!
> They’re hard to ‘wrap’ and fall off, making you look like a newbie with an expensive napkin you don’t know what to do with around your neck!
> Anyways, here’s an action shot so I don’t get in trouble for always going off topic!
> P.S. no idea how or why that tea pinky finger got there...



It just takes practice - here are a few in action scarf shots:















For a 140 -


----------



## Animetc

blondissima777 said:


> I think a 5 year old could have figured that out...
> The heel is the LV monogram flower. I tried them on, didn’t get them and HAD to go  back....
> As you can see I’m a boot freak
> It’s matte cactus alligator.



I am literally drooling! This may be one of the most beautiful purses I have ever laid eyes on! And I am such a sucker for a Roulis! Stunning!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> My friend, that is a pipe dream that will never happen unless i win a mega lotto! (Speaking of the bag, i have a gf who has this bag. Bought it in a Belgium Hermes over 10 years ago. The store gave her all the SLG she picked up for free as a ‘thank you for taking that bag off our hand.  And she said she’s only used it once, too scared to use in public )
> 
> Ps - 4 piece because i also had mcchicken + large fries. 4 piece is ‘dessert’


I felt the same way when I first wore diamond studs: like I was wearing a car in each ear!
Minus the picking up some nice small gold goods for taking these off our hands bonus lol
I’m here dreaming with you!
Oh, dessert, now that makes sense. I usually go for the 10 piece and a cheeseburger, that’s why I asked...


noegirl said:


> Sigh gorgeous!!! My love for green is never ending!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!!!! Off to add to my wishlist!


Yours and mine, sister!
Good thing is I might have switched back to the ombre/bleu marine one, so now there’s less competition for a cactus one! 


CaraBursae said:


> How many of those will fit in my mini kelly [emoji85]?


Lololol
Love everything about this picture, your bag and what you wrote. Too funny!
Wonder what I would want to fill mine with...


DR2014 said:


> Blondissima, I love your red jeans and red suede boots!  Fabulous together!  Can you tell me about your jeans??


Thank you, DR! I love monochromatic looks.
They are 7 for all mankind, I bought them not too long ago, they have unfinished hems, are super comfortable, are skinny also come in off white, but I don’t remember the exact style name, I’m sorry.


fabuleux said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bag!


I’ll thank you the day I get it! 


Monique1004 said:


> I think RealReal has one for sale although I don't really trust their description...
> View attachment 4316048
> 
> www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/mini-bags/hermes-2016-alligator-and-lizard-mini-sac-roulis-18


I posted a picture of the box below. The one I was offered is an ombre lizard/cactus matte alligator Mini Roulis. I was also offered one with Bleu Marine alligator instead of cactus (sorry, no pictures though).



BBC said:


> It just takes practice - here are a few in action scarf shots:
> 
> View attachment 4316118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a 140 -


Thanks for the inspiration, BBC!
They look gorgeous on you!
P.S. I’m swooning over your hair, too!


Animetc said:


> I am literally drooling! This may be one of the most beautiful purses I have ever laid eyes on! And I am such a sucker for a Roulis! Stunning!


Thank you, Anime!
I’m in love as well!
@fabuleux Thank you, my dear!
I’ll be very happy the day I give it a happy home!


----------



## CaraBursae

blondissima777 said:


> I felt the same way when I first wore diamond studs: like I was wearing a car in each ear!
> Minus the picking up some nice small gold goods for taking these off our hands bonus lol
> I’m here dreaming with you!
> Oh, dessert, now that makes sense. I usually go for the 10 piece and a cheeseburger, that’s why I asked...
> 
> Yours and mine, sister!
> Good thing is I might have switched back to the ombre/bleu marine one, so now there’s less competition for a cactus one!
> 
> Lololol
> Love everything about this picture, your bag and what you wrote. Too funny!
> Wonder what I would want to fill mine with...
> 
> Thank you, DR! I love monochromatic looks.
> They are 7 for all mankind, I bought them not too long ago, they have unfinished hems, are super comfortable, are skinny also come in off white, but I don’t remember the exact style name, I’m sorry.
> 
> I’ll thank you the day I get it!
> 
> I posted a picture of the box below. The one I was offered is an ombre lizard/cactus matte alligator Mini Roulis. I was also offered one with Bleu Marine alligator instead of cactus (sorry, no pictures though).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, BBC!
> They look gorgeous on you!
> P.S. I’m swooning over your hair, too!
> 
> Thank you, Anime!
> I’m in love as well!
> @fabuleux Thank you, my dear!
> I’ll be very happy the day I give it a happy home!



That Roulis Touch is sooooo amazing !!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

CaraBursae said:


> That Roulis Touch is sooooo amazing !!!!


Thank you, Cara!
Note to self: don’t ever post an offer before buying it; it’ll make it almost impossible not to want to get it with everyone loving it as much as I do!


----------



## Animetc

blondissima777 said:


> I felt the same way when I first wore diamond studs: like I was wearing a car in each ear!
> Minus the picking up some nice small gold goods for taking these off our hands bonus lol
> I’m here dreaming with you!
> Oh, dessert, now that makes sense. I usually go for the 10 piece and a cheeseburger, that’s why I asked...
> 
> Yours and mine, sister!
> Good thing is I might have switched back to the ombre/bleu marine one, so now there’s less competition for a cactus one!
> 
> Lololol
> Love everything about this picture, your bag and what you wrote. Too funny!
> Wonder what I would want to fill mine with...
> 
> Thank you, DR! I love monochromatic looks.
> They are 7 for all mankind, I bought them not too long ago, they have unfinished hems, are super comfortable, are skinny also come in off white, but I don’t remember the exact style name, I’m sorry.
> 
> I’ll thank you the day I get it!
> 
> I posted a picture of the box below. The one I was offered is an ombre lizard/cactus matte alligator Mini Roulis. I was also offered one with Bleu Marine alligator instead of cactus (sorry, no pictures though).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, BBC!
> They look gorgeous on you!
> P.S. I’m swooning over your hair, too!
> 
> Thank you, Anime!
> I’m in love as well!
> @fabuleux Thank you, my dear!
> I’ll be very happy the day I give it a happy home!



I can’t get enough of this beauty! Wear her in very good health, and please continue to post her often!


----------



## rk4265

BBC said:


> It just takes practice - here are a few in action scarf shots:
> 
> View attachment 4316118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a 140 -


You make it look effortless and beautiful


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Animetc said:


> I can’t get enough of this beauty! Wear her in very good health, and please continue to post her often!


The Roulis?
Thank you, but she’s not mine yet!
I took these the day I was offered her. Hopefully one will be mine soon!! 
In Cactus or Bleu Marine!


----------



## meowlett

Animal prints to go with the Animalpolis scarf, one of my impulse buy during my brief escape from a certain Island.  Oh well, I guess I am in purgatory.


----------



## acrowcounted

meowlett said:


> Animal prints to go with the Animalpolis scarf, one of my impulse buy during my brief escape from a certain Island.  Oh well, I guess I am in purgatory.
> View attachment 4316234


Loooove your pink Roulis!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Animal prints to go with the Animalpolis scarf, one of my impulse buy during my brief escape from a certain Island.  Oh well, I guess I am in purgatory.
> View attachment 4316234


I love the way you combined the scarf and the leopard print top and then balanced it out with the Roulis.


----------



## Notorious Pink

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks for the inspiration, BBC!
> They look gorgeous on you!
> P.S. I’m swooning over your hair, too!



Thanks! I got pretty good at tying after essentially winning a bet with DH. To prove my point I wore a scarf almost daily for about ten years. Go big or go home! 

I’ve been red for a loooong time. I’m actually going to change it to light pink (I think!)



rk4265 said:


> You make it look effortless and beautiful



Thanks so much, sweetie [emoji8]


----------



## ANN-11

Out to dinner.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> I love the way you combined the scarf and the leopard print top and then balanced it out with the Roulis.


My RA Roulis with that scarf was actually my SA's idea.  Ha ha.  Now you know why she is so effective in wallet bleeding.


----------



## CaraBursae

ANN-11 said:


> Out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316267



Wow! Is that a Constance So Black wallet?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

BBC said:


> Thanks! I got pretty good at tying after essentially winning a bet with DH. To prove my point I wore a scarf almost daily for about ten years. Go big or go home!
> 
> I’ve been red for a loooong time. I’m actually going to change it to light pink (I think!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, sweetie [emoji8]


10 years???  No hope for me. I’m great with scissors and at wrapping gifts, but for some reason haven’t found my way around a scarf yet. Maybe I better stick to bags!
I had your hair color for one night but haven’t dared pull the trigger permanently yet. I always seoon when I see it though. Someday...


ANN-11 said:


> Out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316267


Someone please bring me a defibrolator!!
I’m dying about everything here!!!
D-E-A-D!
Please tell me where you got your ensemble. It’s to die for!


----------



## crystalnn

Julide said:


> So cute!! Love the match with your jewelry!


Thanks dear


----------



## crystalnn

Out with my GT B30 RGHW and my new Maxmara


----------



## bobkat1991

*I don't comment upon each photo, but I am swooning here!  Reading through this thread is like the BEST fashion magazine with the most beautiful models!!!!*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you! That watch is a show stopper. I tried the all gold one and it wasn’t as nice, believe it or not!
> Please don’t say that. You bring back bad middle school memories of wrapping a bandana around your cuffed jeans leg


middle school


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> I MUST buy this ombre mirror clochette so my Etoupe can twin with yours!! SO CHIC! I can’t stand it!


I am NOT enabling....just being helpful...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> I think a 5 year old could have figured that out...
> The heel is the LV monogram flower. I tried them on, didn’t get them and HAD to go  back....
> As you can see I’m a boot freak
> It’s matte cactus alligator.


Wow! absolutely gorgeous! And and and your jacket! wow!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lifeactually said:


> With my Kelly 32
> View attachment 4315927


Love your K with your shoes!


----------



## noegirl

ANN-11 said:


> Out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316267




You look stunning dear!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> Glammy mummy ivory New Libris in all her glory. Meow!


OMG, you look gorgeous! No mummy here! Glammy yummy! Meowza!
Sigh....if  I did that, I'd look like I escaped from somewhere that requires visitation registration!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Lec8504 said:


> Picked her up yesterday and took her out today  B30 Gris T Rhgw


What a gorgeous pic!


----------



## momasaurus

ANN-11 said:


> Out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316267


What a beautiful neckline. And color! And the farandole looks perfect. Oh yes, and the clutch!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crystalnn said:


> Out with my GT B30 RGHW and my new Maxmara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316304


soooooo lovely!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Incalifornia7 said:


> What are those handle covers? Who made them? Thank you


Hi!  These are ultra suede handle wraps from Etsy seller nosacrificebags, and the handle wraps are called "love handles". This is the link to the shop on Etsy:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/nosacrificebags/items


----------



## Notorious Pink

crystalnn said:


> Out with my GT B30 RGHW and my new Maxmara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316304



This outfit is all sorts of awesome. Love everything!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ANN-11 said:


> Out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316267



Stunning!!!


----------



## lyseiki8

.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> How many of those will fit in my mini kelly [emoji85]?


Gorgeous mini K! K and chocs! combo made in heaven! I would put 3 in your K, and 6 in my mouth!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BBC said:


> It just takes practice - here are a few in action scarf shots:
> 
> View attachment 4316118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a 140 -


Thank you BBC for your gorgeous examples!! 
Sigh...I can only drool and wish....but I'll keep trying!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Animal prints to go with the Animalpolis scarf, one of my impulse buy during my brief escape from a certain Island.  Oh well, I guess I am in purgatory.
> View attachment 4316234


Gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ANN-11 said:


> Out to dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316267


Wow! so elegant!


----------



## DR2014

blondissima777 said:


> I felt the same way when I first wore diamond studs: like I was wearing a car in each ear!
> Minus the picking up some nice small gold goods for taking these off our hands bonus lol
> I’m here dreaming with you!
> Oh, dessert, now that makes sense. I usually go for the 10 piece and a cheeseburger, that’s why I asked...
> 
> Yours and mine, sister!
> Good thing is I might have switched back to the ombre/bleu marine one, so now there’s less competition for a cactus one!
> 
> Lololol
> Love everything about this picture, your bag and what you wrote. Too funny!
> Wonder what I would want to fill mine with...
> 
> Thank you, DR! I love monochromatic looks.
> They are 7 for all mankind, I bought them not too long ago, they have unfinished hems, are super comfortable, are skinny also come in off white, but I don’t remember the exact style name, I’m sorry.
> 
> I’ll thank you the day I get it!
> 
> I posted a picture of the box below. The one I was offered is an ombre lizard/cactus matte alligator Mini Roulis. I was also offered one with Bleu Marine alligator instead of cactus (sorry, no pictures though).
> 
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration, BBC!
> They look gorgeous on you!
> P.S. I’m swooning over your hair, too!
> 
> Thank you, Anime!
> I’m in love as well!
> @fabuleux Thank you, my dear!
> I’ll be very happy the day I give it a happy home!


Thank you so much!  Going to search!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DR2014 said:


> Thank you so much!  Going to search!


Hope you find them. If there is any reference number on a tag or anything inside that can identify them please let me know.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG, you look gorgeous! No mummy here! Glammy yummy! Meowza!
> Sigh....if  I did that, I'd look like I escaped from somewhere that requires visitation registration!


Hahaha thank you, my dear! You’re too kind! 
Those were my exact thoughts if I got caught taking the picture!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Date night!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! absolutely gorgeous! And and and your jacket! wow!


Thank you! On my wish list... 
I LOVE my leather jacket, BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE BLACK MATTE CROCODILE one!!! OMG! 

P.S. when I tried it on we joked that if they ran out of croc bags, they could always cut a jacket up to wrap a bag in it. Yeah, right hahaha


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> I am NOT enabling....just being helpful...
> View attachment 4316450


Thank you for NOT enabling me!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crystalnn said:


> Out with my GT B30 RGHW and my new Maxmara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316304


Love the neutral tone outfit! Goes beautifully with your B!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you! On my wish list...
> I LOVE my leather jacket, BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE BLACK MATTE CROCODILE one!!! OMG!
> 
> P.S. when I tried it on we joked that if they ran out of croc bags, they could always cut a jacket up to wrap a bag in it. Yeah, right hahaha


Black Matt croc jacket??? OMG 
wrapping bag with jacket!


----------



## MotoChiq

Girls trip to Vegas means our B and K must also join in our shenanigans.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahahaha!  You made me last so hard!!!!
> Gawd that is absolutely gorgeous pic! My favourite boots!  And that watch! oh that watch!
> Maybe you can tie your ascot onto your gorgeous boots???


+1 gorgeous outfit!!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

crystalnn said:


> Out with my GT B30 RGHW and my new Maxmara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316304


I love your neutral color scheme, what a dream!  This is a gorgeous everyday soft outfit. Very luxe...


----------



## De sac

MotoChiq said:


> Girls trip to Vegas means our B and K must also join in our shenanigans.
> 
> View attachment 4316584


Beautiful! Kelly in box calf?


----------



## andforpoise

MotoChiq said:


> Girls trip to Vegas means our B and K must also join in our shenanigans.
> 
> View attachment 4316584


Gorgeous!! What size are the bags?


----------



## Incalifornia7

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi!  These are ultra suede handle wraps from Etsy seller nosacrificebags, and the handle wraps are called "love handles". This is the link to the shop on Etsy:
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/nosacrificebags/items
> View attachment 4316470
> View attachment 4316469
> View attachment 4316468


I bought some love handles but I like suede on yours much better than poliester kind I bought. Thank you !


----------



## MotoChiq

andforpoise said:


> Gorgeous!! What size are the bags?



Ms. K is 28 and Ms. B in 30 



De sac said:


> Beautiful! Kelly in box calf?



Thank you! It’s in Smooth Barenia


----------



## tv_vt1809

My boring work clothes look better with the black box Kelly


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## 1LV

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367


I love this picture!  You look great and these colors are wonderful!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367



Green really sets off the yellow! Delightful!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Cafe clemence Victoria keeping me warm on this freezing day!


----------



## westcoastgal

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367


Lovely outfit and smile!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367



I loooooove these colors on you! That coat looks amazing and your trim and the scarf are pulling it all together.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

1LV said:


> I love this picture!  You look great and these colors are wonderful!


*You are a sweetie for saying so,  1LV*


Jbizzybeetle said:


> Green really sets off the yellow! Delightful!


*Thank you, Jbizzybeetle!*



westcoastgal said:


> Lovely outfit and smile!


*What a nice thing to say, westcoastgal!  Thank you.*



momasaurus said:


> I loooooove these colors on you! That coat looks amazing and your trim and the scarf are pulling it all together.


*Could you guess that I'm a "Fall" in the old color typing system, momasaurus?  I'm actually wearing a cape from an internet company.   *https://hmoon.com/shop/capes/single-layer-cape/. *I get the full length not because I'm tall, but because I'm wide   *


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367


LOOVE the colours!  And of course, your sunny smile!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Yoshi1296 said:


> Cafe clemence Victoria keeping me warm on this freezing day!
> 
> View attachment 4318400


Great slouchy Victoria! Your teeny shark makes it look cool!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367


Agree with the others, these colors are fabulous together and on you.  Love the look!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, here's my picture to stay outta trouble. Scarf rings help with 100% silk slippage I believe.
> Though this does look a little Girl Scout-ish. But I was practicing with the scarf ring, wanted to see if it would fit on a 90 cm.
> View attachment 4315854


I love that Lindy that paired so well with your scarf.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ivy1026 said:


> From last week


I love your sweater and more with your B30.  The leather looks so smooth.  Can it be swift?  There is something about Swift that I like in a B30.


----------



## tedhugh

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367


I don't post much as I usually read on my phone and I am terrible at typing on it.  But this picture is so wonderful I had to come in and post on my computer.  You look FABULOUS - and the colors are amazing!!!


----------



## Monique1004

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367



Bringing out the sunshine on a gloomy cold day!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367


I love seeing your mod shots, stunning lady. They always cheer me up! 


Yoshi1296 said:


> Cafe clemence Victoria keeping me warm on this freezing day!
> View attachment 4318400


What a chic bag, Yoshi. I’m drooling over this color and charm!


----------



## Yoshi1296

MotoChiq said:


> Girls trip to Vegas means our B and K must also join in our shenanigans.
> 
> View attachment 4316584





tv_vt1809 said:


> My boring work clothes look better with the black box Kelly





bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367



Love it all!!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

TresBeauHermes said:


> Great slouchy Victoria! Your teeny shark makes it look cool!





blondissima777 said:


> I love seeing your mod shots, stunning lady. They always cheer me up!
> 
> What a chic bag, Yoshi. I’m drooling over this color and charm!



Thanks guys!!


----------



## loves

One of those handsfree days and K28 retourne is perfect.

I had eggs in one hand, shoes back from cobbler, M&S snacks, instant oatmeal pot, my dinner, a lightweight coat, picked up a pair of gym sneakers, and something new from Chanel. Ketchup refill  pouch, beef jerky and 2 small bottles of Merlot went into my Kelly [emoji1320]


----------



## ivy1026

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love your sweater and more with your B30.  The leather looks so smooth.  Can it be swift?  There is something about Swift that I like in a B30.



Thanks dear!  It is Togo.  I do want a swift one next.  It is just so smooth and yummy


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ivy1026 said:


> Thanks dear!  It is Togo.  I do want a swift one next.  It is just so smooth and yummy


+1
Yes, definitely smooth and yummy, just like the kitteh on your avatar! 
P.S. Never thought of a retourne in that size & color. Love everything about it!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

loves said:


> View attachment 4318716
> 
> One of those handsfree days and K28 retourne is perfect.
> 
> I had eggs in one hand, shoes back from cobbler, M&S snacks, instant oatmeal pot, my dinner, a lightweight coat, picked up a pair of gym sneakers, and something new from Chanel. Ketchup refill  pouch, beef jerky and 2 small bottles of Merlot went into my Kelly [emoji1320]


Lovely Dalmatian!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

Yoshi1296 said:


> Cafe clemence Victoria keeping me warm on this freezing day!
> 
> View attachment 4318400


I wore my Victoria today too!  But it's gold.


----------



## ivy1026

blondissima777 said:


> +1
> Yes, definitely smooth and yummy, just like the kitteh on your avatar!
> P.S. Never thought of a retourne in that size & color. Love everything about it!!!



A retourne kelly in swift will be divine!


----------



## Yoshi1296

DR2014 said:


> I wore my Victoria today too!  But it's gold.



Great minds think alike!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

loves said:


> View attachment 4318716
> 
> One of those handsfree days and K28 retourne is perfect.
> 
> I had eggs in one hand, shoes back from cobbler, M&S snacks, instant oatmeal pot, my dinner, a lightweight coat, picked up a pair of gym sneakers, and something new from Chanel. Ketchup refill  pouch, beef jerky and 2 small bottles of Merlot went into my Kelly [emoji1320]


Love how you nonchalantly use your gorgeous K! AND the fact that you put in the most important purchase (wines) into it! Great pic!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love how you nonchalantly use your gorgeous K! AND the fact that you put in the most important purchase (wines) into it! Great pic!


This kitteh doesn’t miss a beat. I didn’t see the bottle till you pointed out!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> This kitteh doesn’t miss a beat. I didn’t see the bottle till you pointed out!


Purrrrrr


----------



## lasttotheparty

loves said:


> View attachment 4318716
> 
> One of those handsfree days and K28 retourne is perfect.
> 
> I had eggs in one hand, shoes back from cobbler, M&S snacks, instant oatmeal pot, my dinner, a lightweight coat, picked up a pair of gym sneakers, and something new from Chanel. Ketchup refill  pouch, beef jerky and 2 small bottles of Merlot went into my Kelly [emoji1320]


Perfect Strap! Can you pls tell us more aboit it?


----------



## loves

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely Dalmatian!


 Thank you!



TresBeauHermes said:


> Love how you nonchalantly use your gorgeous K! AND the fact that you put in the most important purchase (wines) into it! Great pic!



LOL agree! 



lasttotheparty said:


> Perfect Strap! Can you pls tell us more aboit it?


Thank you, it's the current season's Fendi Strap You. A twilly can be braided through the holes too.


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> *You are a sweetie for saying so,  1LV*
> 
> *Thank you, Jbizzybeetle!*
> 
> 
> *What a nice thing to say, westcoastgal!  Thank you.*
> 
> 
> *Could you guess that I'm a "Fall" in the old color typing system, momasaurus?  I'm actually wearing a cape from an internet company.   *https://hmoon.com/shop/capes/single-layer-cape/. *I get the full length not because I'm tall, but because I'm wide   *


If that is "forest green" I just love it!
I remember color me beautiful (was that it?) I'm obviously a winter. Jewel tones (or clown colors, depending on how you look at it, lol). And you can pull off a yellow bag like no one else..


----------



## Blingaddict

Happy new year! Been a tpfer for a long time but been away from the forum for a bit. But so happy to be back and am enjoying the amazing ladies and gents of the forum in their H lovelies.


----------



## Blingaddict

My fave Etoupe Evelyn on a sunny day in London shopping and eating and visiting the Goyard store. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you for letting me share after a long hiatus.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Blingaddict said:


> My fave Etoupe Evelyn on a sunny day in London shopping and eating and visiting the Goyard store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319132
> View attachment 4319134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share after a long hiatus.


Welcome back, Blingaddict!
I love your look!


----------



## cafecreme15

Blingaddict said:


> My fave Etoupe Evelyn on a sunny day in London shopping and eating and visiting the Goyard store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319132
> View attachment 4319134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share after a long hiatus.



So chic!! Welcome back!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Blingaddict said:


> My fave Etoupe Evelyn on a sunny day in London shopping and eating and visiting the Goyard store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319132
> View attachment 4319134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share after a long hiatus.


Welcome back !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

loves said:


> View attachment 4318716
> 
> One of those handsfree days and K28 retourne is perfect.
> 
> I had eggs in one hand, shoes back from cobbler, M&S snacks, instant oatmeal pot, my dinner, a lightweight coat, picked up a pair of gym sneakers, and something new from Chanel. Ketchup refill  pouch, beef jerky and 2 small bottles of Merlot went into my Kelly [emoji1320]


Wow ! Talk about multi-tasking !! Assuming that the Merlot bottles are new and never opened, I was worrying about the leak in your Kelly !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow ! Talk about multi-tasking !! Assuming that the Merlot bottles are new and never opened, I was worrying about the leak in your Kelly !


It might be empty.....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Blingaddict said:


> My fave Etoupe Evelyn on a sunny day in London shopping and eating and visiting the Goyard store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319132
> View attachment 4319134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share after a long hiatus.


Love your outfit! welcome back!


----------



## bobkat1991

TresBeauHermes said:


> LOOVE the colours!  And of course, your sunny smile!


. *Thank you so much, TresBeauHermes!*



tedhugh said:


> I don't post much as I usually read on my phone and I am terrible at typing on it.  But this picture is so wonderful I had to come in and post on my computer.  You look FABULOUS - and the colors are amazing!!!


. *Oh my gosh...thank you for making the time to post here and say such nice things to me!*



Monique1004 said:


> Bringing out the sunshine on a gloomy cold day!


 *And there you have it, Monique 1004.....the reason I love yellow so much*



blondissima777 said:


> I love seeing your mod shots, stunning lady. They always cheer me up!
> 
> What a chic bag, Yoshi. I’m drooling over this color and charm!


*blondissima, you are a sweetheart!*



momasaurus said:


> If that is "forest green" I just love it!
> I remember color me beautiful (was that it?) I'm obviously a winter. Jewel tones (or clown colors, depending on how you look at it, lol). And you can pull off a yellow bag like no one else..


*Yes it is forest green...I would say it's a favorite color but it would have to get in line behind yellow, orange and tourquoise..... By the by I believe AnneE and fifi  are my yellow triplets.*


----------



## loves

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow ! Talk about multi-tasking !! Assuming that the Merlot bottles are new and never opened, I was worrying about the leak in your Kelly !


 I know what you mean that's why I don't even keep pens in my bags for this reason. 



TresBeauHermes said:


> It might be empty.....


They were empty not long after I took this pic


----------



## bunnyNwife

Having a short coffee break at the executive lounge b4 heading back to the room for another  2hrs Long conference call !


----------



## Blingaddict

blondissima777 said:


> Welcome back, Blingaddict!
> I love your look!



Thank you blondissima777  for the warm welcome back


----------



## Blingaddict

cafecreme15 said:


> So chic!! Welcome back!



Thank you cafecreme15.


----------



## Blingaddict

chkpfbeliever said:


> Welcome back !



Thank you chkpfbeliever.


----------



## Blingaddict

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your outfit! welcome back!



Thank you TresbeauHermes. Am delighted to be back.


----------



## azukitea




----------



## cafecreme15

Herbag’s maiden voyage to work today! It’s a great day to test the durability of the berline canvas since it is pouring rain. I wiped her down with a paper towel when I got to work, and she withstood it perfectly!


----------



## sf_newyorker

cafecreme15 said:


> Herbag’s maiden voyage to work today! It’s a great day to test the durability of the berline canvas since it is pouring rain. I wiped her down with a paper towel when I got to work, and she withstood it perfectly!
> View attachment 4320355


I think you’re in my neck of the woods- a very wet and windy commute indeed. Too my evie survived with a wipe down at work. Your bag looks amazing and so functional.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cafecreme15 said:


> Herbag’s maiden voyage to work today! It’s a great day to test the durability of the berline canvas since it is pouring rain. I wiped her down with a paper towel when I got to work, and she withstood it perfectly!
> View attachment 4320355


That is a gorgeous Herbag! And its canvas? It looks like all leather! Love your outfit too!


----------



## cafecreme15

sf_newyorker said:


> I think you’re in my neck of the woods- a very wet and windy commute indeed. Too my evie survived with a wipe down at work. Your bag looks amazing and so functional.


Today was definitely a messy commute! My Evie also holds up well in the rain - clemence leather is very tough! I'm really loving this bag so far! A bit of a pain in the butt to open, but it makes me think ahead in terms of what I will be needing so I can put it in the easily accessible back zippered pocket.


TresBeauHermes said:


> That is a gorgeous Herbag! And its canvas? It looks like all leather! Love your outfit too!


Thank you! This is in the berline canvas, different from the standard herbag canvas (blanking on the name) in that is coated and has a sheen. This makes it a lot more waterproof and durable for bad weather commutes and for enduring the subway in general. And thank you! I did change out of the sneakers once I got to the office haha.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cafecreme15 said:


> Today was definitely a messy commute! My Evie also holds up well in the rain - clemence leather is very tough! I'm really loving this bag so far! A bit of a pain in the butt to open, but it makes me think ahead in terms of what I will be needing so I can put it in the easily accessible back zippered pocket.
> 
> Thank you! This is in the berline canvas, different from the standard herbag canvas (blanking on the name) in that is coated and has a sheen. This makes it a lot more waterproof and durable for bad weather commutes and for enduring the subway in general. And thank you! I did change out of the sneakers once I got to the office haha.


Thank you for the info! I'll ask my SA about Berline canvas!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chocolatelove

In Osaka with my C18 in colour natural sable with bulter leather


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bunnyNwife said:


> Having a short coffee break at the executive lounge b4 heading back to the room for another  2hrs Long conference call !


What gorgeous colour Lindy! Is this June? and the lovely twilly; it that yellow too?


----------



## bobkat1991

bunnyNwife said:


> Having a short coffee break at the executive lounge b4 heading back to the room for another  2hrs Long conference call !


*You took a STUNNING photo, and your Lindy is scrumptious!*


----------



## ANN-11

Today


----------



## MotoChiq

Love how I can dress up or casual with Ms. K!


----------



## bunnyNwife

TresBeauHermes said:


> What gorgeous colour Lindy! Is this June? and the lovely twilly; it that yellow too?



It’s Jaune Ambre in Evercolour. The base colour of the twilly is gold & yellow with contrast balloons. Hubby’s pick as it’s more neutral (my style)  to have it in same tone with some contrasts & not entirely contrast.


----------



## hannahsophia

MotoChiq said:


> Love how I can dress up or casual with Ms. K!



I can’t stop staring at your skirt! So pretty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

MotoChiq said:


> Love how I can dress up or casual with Ms. K!



Gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vibrato Picotin on an ice cream date [emoji4]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4320271


You're a Noir collector !


----------



## jinNH

Take her out to shopping


----------



## Lovebb12

Lovely! By any chance do you know the name of your twilly? Thank you very much!





Cookiefiend said:


> Vibrato Picotin on an ice cream date [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320782


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Love how I can dress up or casual with Ms. K!


Wow, gorgeous skirt!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bunnyNwife said:


> It’s Jaune Ambre in Evercolour. The base colour of the twilly is gold & yellow with contrast balloons. Hubby’s pick as it’s more neutral (my style)  to have it in same tone with some contrasts & not entirely contrast.


Such a vibrant gorgeous yellow! So cute! I really looooove the colours on your Maharaja! Gorgeous! I'm going to look for that now! Thank you for your pic and for  sharing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jinNH said:


> Take her out to shopping


Such pretty colour K!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Cookiefiend said:


> Vibrato Picotin on an ice cream date [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320782


Thats a great pico (and icecream!) Are you using a twilly as a shoulder strap? Its such a great idea!


----------



## MotoChiq

hannahsophia said:


> I can’t stop staring at your skirt! So pretty!


Thank you! It's been sitting in my closet for over a year unworn!



Cookiefiend said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji173]️


Thank you!



Cookiefiend said:


> Vibrato Picotin on an ice cream date [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320782


Twinsies on the Ch eval Phoenix Twilly! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, gorgeous skirt!


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thats a great pico (and icecream!) Are you using a twilly as a shoulder strap? Its such a great idea!


Thank you! Yes, I'm using the twilly as a shoulder strap - super easy and tucks into the Pico when I'm not using it!


----------



## nicole0612

Cookiefiend said:


> Vibrato Picotin on an ice cream date [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320782



I love vibrato, and this is so understated and cool. Lovely bag.


----------



## meowlett

Cookies of the week.  The bags are backdrops.


----------



## Incalifornia7

In Paris


----------



## jinNH

meowlett said:


> Cookies of the week.  The bags are backdrops.
> View attachment 4321464
> View attachment 4321465
> View attachment 4321466
> View attachment 4321467
> View attachment 4321468


Love all of your bags! What a beautiful collection


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Incalifornia7 said:


> In Paris


Looking chic in Paris !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> Cookies of the week.  The bags are backdrops.
> View attachment 4321464
> View attachment 4321465
> View attachment 4321466
> View attachment 4321467
> View attachment 4321468


They are all gorgeous.  I can't decide if I like the bags or cookies more.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! Yes, I'm using the twilly as a shoulder strap - super easy and tucks into the Pico when I'm not using it!


I'm going to copy your great idea!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## TeeCee77

chkpfbeliever said:


> They are all gorgeous.  I can't decide if I like the bags or cookies more.



I need this level of cookie dedication in my life. Your bags are stunning!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Incalifornia7 said:


> In Paris


So chic in Paris with your gorgeous K!!!


----------



## meowlett

chkpfbeliever said:


> They are all gorgeous.  I can't decide if I like the bags or cookies more.


The cookies are super yummy.  We know that the bags are as good as it gets too.  Yes, I am torn too.


----------



## Incalifornia7

At Hilton


----------



## periogirl28

Incalifornia7 said:


> At Hilton


Enjoy Paris, stay warm!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## allanrvj

MotoChiq said:


> Love how I can dress up or casual with Ms. K!


Your skirt is SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MotoChiq said:


> Love how I can dress up or casual with Ms. K!


I love everything about your look!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> Cookies of the week.  The bags are backdrops.
> View attachment 4321464
> View attachment 4321465
> View attachment 4321466
> View attachment 4321467
> View attachment 4321468


Me join TPF, now me like Birkin more than cookie!
*Om nom nom nom*


----------



## meowlett

blondissima777 said:


> Me join TPF, now me like Birkin more than cookie!
> *Om nom nom nom*


Ha ha ha.  I did not that you took a video of me.


----------



## crisbac

With and orange bag after meeting my dearest friend @PetiteParisChic and our adorable SA at the Buenos Aires boutique.


----------



## MotoChiq

allanrvj said:


> Your skirt is SO BEAUTIFUL





blondissima777 said:


> I love everything about your look!



Thank you both! [emoji5]


----------



## Ladybaga

meowlett said:


> Cookies of the week.  The bags are backdrops.
> View attachment 4321464
> View attachment 4321465
> View attachment 4321466
> View attachment 4321467
> View attachment 4321468


YUMMY (Bags and Cookie!)


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4318367


GORGEOUS YOU!!!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> With and orange bag after meeting my dearest friend @PetiteParisChic and our adorable SA at the Buenos Aires boutique.
> View attachment 4321835



Congrats for your new ‘orange treasure’!  We had a great time my dearest friend @crisbac !


----------



## 1LV

Zero calories chocolate!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> Ha ha ha.  I did not that you took a video of me.


The day H start to make edible things then we’ll really be in trouble!


----------



## acrowcounted

Testing the outfit against my swift B25. This color brings me so much joy as it seems to go with everything!


----------



## MotoChiq

acrowcounted said:


> Testing the outfit against my swift B25. This color brings me so much joy as it seems to go with everything!
> View attachment 4322049



Love the pop of green! Twinsies on the twilly [emoji16]


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Congrats for your new ‘orange treasure’!  We had a great time my dearest friend @crisbac !


Thank you so much, my dearest @PetiteParisChic!  We have so much fun every time we meet!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Incalifornia7 said:


> At Hilton


My dream bag... so beautiful  Enjoy Paris!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ANN-11

To the city. .


----------



## Hermes Only

Waiting for my Ride with my RaisinB40..Have a fabulous weekend


----------



## Monique1004

Going to B&N with kids & Pico MM


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> With and orange bag after meeting my dearest friend @PetiteParisChic and our adorable SA at the Buenos Aires boutique.
> View attachment 4321835


Oooh shopping at H with fellow tpfer must be soooo fun!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 4322347
> View attachment 4322345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the city. .


So elegant!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hermes Only said:


> Waiting for my Ride with my RaisinB40..Have a fabulous weekend
> 
> View attachment 4322384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322385


Soooo coooool!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hermes Only said:


> Waiting for my Ride with my RaisinB40..Have a fabulous weekend
> 
> View attachment 4322384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322385


You rocking this B so much, I’m regretting having passed on a B30 just like it!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh shopping at H with fellow tpfer must be soooo fun!


...must be soooo dangerous!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh shopping at H with fellow tpfer must be soooo fun!


Yesss!  Dear @PetiteParisChic and I have a great time whenever we meet! And it was our lovely SA who introduced us!  If you ever come to Buenos Aires dear @TresBeauHermes, you must join us for some H fun!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Yesss!  Dear @PetiteParisChic and I have a great time whenever we meet! And it was our lovely SA who introduced us!  If you ever come to Buenos Aires dear @TresBeauHermes, you must join us for some H fun!


Oooh yes yes dear Crisbac! Buenos Aires must be such a beautiful city! And I am ALWAYS happy to join you and PetiteParicChic for some trouble ! Thank you!


----------



## Bag-terfly

Shopping trip with Ms Rouge G.  Also wearing A Walk in the Park w/Twilly ring and Kelly cadena necklace.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Visiting my favorite store !!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Hermes Only said:


> Waiting for my Ride with my RaisinB40..Have a fabulous weekend
> 
> View attachment 4322384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322385


Raisin Birkins are my weakness!  Best H color in my book.


----------



## Hermes Only

TresBeauHermes said:


> Soooo coooool!


 Thanks Darling..!!! 



blondissima777 said:


> You rocking this B so much, I’m regretting having passed on a B30 just like it!


  Raisin is an amazing Neutral.. it's one of my personal favorites.. Thanks Dear!!


----------



## Yodabest

Miss Evie came along for some much needed shopping this afternoon.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hermes Only said:


> Thanks Darling..!!!
> 
> Raisin is an amazing Neutral.. it's one of my personal favorites.. Thanks Dear!!


The magic of Hermès: I’ve never given purple a second thought before. 
I love black, so I bought an aubergine bag and now purple is one of my favorite neutrals as well!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PC1984 said:


> Miss Evie came along for some much needed shopping this afternoon.


ooooh Love the colour of your Evie!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Raisin Birkins are my weakness!  Best H color in my book.


Talk about raisin, I am drooling at your avatar!!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

blondissima777 said:


> The magic of Hermès: I’ve never given purple a second thought before.
> I love black, so I bought an aubergine bag and now purple is one of my favorite neutrals as well!


Aubergine sounds amazing..I wear a lot of Black and Whites.. so my H bags are a spectrum of rainbow colors with a couple of neutrals .. Hermes colors are truly “magical”..


----------



## Rami00

Goldie!


----------



## Yodabest

TresBeauHermes said:


> ooooh Love the colour of your Evie!



Thank you!!! It’s etain.  Such a versatile color


----------



## Hermes Only

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Raisin Birkins are my weakness!  Best H color in my book.


it truly is.. it is one of the Best H Purples ever made.. !!


----------



## Incalifornia7

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoy Paris, stay warm!


Thank you!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

blondissima777 said:


> Talk about raisin, I am drooling at your avatar!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## DYH

Love winter


----------



## jnj1ster

noegirl said:


> Brought Ms. Gris Asphalte out in the snow with me. Love mixing neutrals!


Gorgeous mix of neutrals, noegirl! Although I love GA and similarly lighter colours, I always end up sticking with darker tones for bags. Someday!! [emoji6]


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Exploring the garden.


----------



## Notorious Pink

DYH said:


> Love winter
> View attachment 4322758



Crossing the street? [emoji6]


----------



## DYH

BBC said:


> Crossing the street? [emoji6]


Actually, confession - waiting for the orange store to open!! seeing my SA @ 10 and got there 5 mins too early!


----------



## DYH

BBC said:


> Crossing the street? [emoji6]


Wait. Not awake. So correct.. crossing the street waiting in front of Nello to a) be in the sun and b) not to appear like a loser who is lining up waiting for the store to open


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

DYH said:


> Wait. Not awake. So correct.. crossing the street waiting in front of Nello to a) be in the sun and b) not to appear like a loser who is lining up waiting for the store to open



Lol!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Privik

meowlett said:


> Cookies of the week.  The bags are backdrops.
> View attachment 4321464
> View attachment 4321465
> View attachment 4321466
> View attachment 4321467
> View attachment 4321468



Hermes and cookies what a YUMMY combo! Beautiful collection! Is that Lindy in Bleu Encre color?


----------



## Monique1004

DYH said:


> Love winter
> View attachment 4322758



Could've been very cool wildlife shot.


----------



## meowlett

Privik said:


> Hermes and cookies what a YUMMY combo! Beautiful collection! Is that Lindy in Bleu Encre color?


Thank you.
Lindy is in Bleu Electrique (office lighting mixed with cloudy day window lights).


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Wait. Not awake. So correct.. crossing the street waiting in front of Nello to a) be in the sun and b) not to appear like a loser who is lining up waiting for the store to open


loser waiting! Ahahahaha!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4322770
> 
> Exploring the garden.


pretty pic! and pretty dress!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> Goldie!


Pretty Goldie! and that ring!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> Love winter
> View attachment 4322758


Love your bag with that strap!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hermes Only said:


> Aubergine sounds amazing..I wear a lot of Black and Whites.. so my H bags are a spectrum of rainbow colors with a couple of neutrals .. Hermes colors are truly “magical”..


I also wear a lot of black and whites, except my Hermès rainbow is a bit vitamin deficient: it goes from blue to black(S). Their colors are amazing, but they also have such stunning shades of black which show off their unbelievable leather so well, that you can’t help yourself but get sucked in buying multiple black bags!
I drool at the black, the matte, the shiny, the one that looks like a color in one light and black in another. To me they’re different bags, ALL ACTION WORTHY IN THEIR OWN RIGHTS! 

PS I forgot 1 Etoupe, but that doesn’t go on a rainbow anyways...


----------



## Hermes Only

blondissima777 said:


> I also wear a lot of black and whites, except my Hermès rainbow is a bit vitamin deficient: it goes from blue to black(S). Their colors are amazing, but they also have such stunning shades of black which show off their unbelievable leather so well, that you can’t help yourself but get sucked in buying multiple black bags!
> I drool at the black, the matte, the shiny, the one that looks like a color in one light and black in another. To me they’re different bags, ALL ACTION WORTHY IN THEIR OWN RIGHTS!
> 
> PS I forgot 1 Etoupe, but that doesn’t go on a rainbow anyways...


 
You can never go wrong in Classic Black.. my favorite Black Is Prunior, Black with a hint of Purple undertones ..!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Waiting for my car wash and have nothing better to do than taking a bagfie


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hermes Only said:


> You can never go wrong in Classic Black.. my favorite Black Is Prunior, Black with a hint of Purple undertones ..!!


Like aubergine, but wrapped in newspaper a bit longer...


ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4323071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my car wash and have nothing better to do than taking a bagfie


My new favorite word: Bagfie!!!


----------



## Swedishstyle

Beautiful Garden Party!


----------



## Swedishstyle

blondissima777 said:


> Love your bag with that strap!



Beauty! Is your Kelly an Etoupe? On my wishlist...


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Swedishstyle said:


> Beauty! Is your Kelly an Etoupe? On my wishlist...


No, a B25


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4323071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my car wash and have nothing better to do than taking a bagfie


Lol! Bagfie!!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> Love winter
> View attachment 4322758


Hahahaha
I was looking at you and didn’t even notice where you were at! 
Had the best chicken soup in the little coffee shop next to it 2 days ago!


----------



## Ang-Lin

A tale of two (blue) B30s....


----------



## MotoChiq

Had to leave Ms. K at home to attend my company retreat [emoji20]


----------



## jenian

Cloudy day with my picotin etoupe


----------



## DYH

blondissima777 said:


> Hahahaha
> I was looking at you and didn’t even notice where you were at!
> Had the best chicken soup in the little coffee shop next to it 2 days ago!


Not Viand? I went and inhaled a egg/sausage/cheese sandwich a few days ago too!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> Not Viand? I went and inhaled a egg/sausage/cheese sandwich a few days ago too!


Yes!!
And they make a mean cole slaw, too!
Correction: exactly a block from it...


----------



## meowlett

Miss One, Two, Three as my copilot with autopilot.
Downgrading to a tiny Godiva candy so that I can continue to squeeze through the bars on Ban Island.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ang-Lin said:


> A tale of two (blue) B30s....


Gorgeous blues!


MotoChiq said:


> Had to leave Ms. K at home to attend my company retreat [emoji20]


You're leaving her behind???? Oh nooooooo!


meowlett said:


> Miss One, Two, Three as my copilot with autopilot.
> Downgrading to a tiny Godiva candy so that I can continue to squeeze through the bars on Ban Island.
> View attachment 4323640


Gorgeous special copilot! We need more pic of your gorgeous B please! 
Ah ha! NOW I know how you escape from Ban Island!


----------



## momasaurus

DYH said:


> Wait. Not awake. So correct.. crossing the street waiting in front of Nello to a) be in the sun and b) not to appear like a loser who is lining up waiting for the store to open


Well, make sure you don't go into Nello and sit and the bar and get thrown out for being a hooker, LOL!
https://guestofaguest.com/new-york/...vrtmnVTZnSBFUV0lnOV6ONyhknQBBiXc7karks6lqD5bo


----------



## meowlett

@TresBeauHermes My dearest cellmate, where am I?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> @TresBeauHermes My dearest cellmate, where am I?
> View attachment 4324008


Ahahaha Meowdini has escaped, and went straight to commit another H  crime!
I didn't have enough cookies to pay you to tag along! 
You'll just have to post more pic of your shopping and your gorgeous B whilst I sit in our cell...
Gawwwd,  your B is sooooo special!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jenian said:


> Cloudy day with my picotin etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323188


Love picos! They always makes you smile no matter the weather!


----------



## jenian

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love picos! They always makes you smile no matter the weather!


Thank you @TresBeauHermes [emoji5]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

momasaurus said:


> Well, make sure you don't go into Nello and sit and the bar and get thrown out for being a hooker, LOL!
> https://guestofaguest.com/new-york/...vrtmnVTZnSBFUV0lnOV6ONyhknQBBiXc7karks6lqD5bo


This is terrible!   I read the article! Really?  In this day and age??! I went though something similar on a biz trip, but that was 20yrs ago!  I can't believe its still going on!  I sure hope it will stop very soon! Thanks for sharing Momasaurus!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> You're leaving her behind???? Oh nooooooo!



Yep, had to leave her at home. I didn't need the judgement from my boss and coworkers. Luckily I did have Ms. Evie with me though


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Yep, had to leave her at home. I didn't need the judgement from my boss and coworkers. Luckily I did have Ms. Evie with me though


Smart move! No need for extra headache! I do the same with my trusty Evie. I love my Evies!


----------



## Purrsey

She is out with me this week after months of hiding in her closet. 1962 Box K32.


----------



## periogirl28

@Purrsey Would this be Beige Box?


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> @Purrsey Would this be Beige Box?


Dear Periogirl28, why are you so spot on??


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Dear Periogirl28, why are you so spot on??


----------



## azukitea




----------



## momasaurus

meowlett said:


> @TresBeauHermes My dearest cellmate, where am I?
> View attachment 4324008


I just love this B!!!


----------



## momasaurus

meowlett said:


> Miss One, Two, Three as my copilot with autopilot.
> Downgrading to a tiny Godiva candy so that I can continue to squeeze through the bars on Ban Island.
> View attachment 4323640


Fabulous photo!


----------



## andforpoise

Purrsey said:


> She is out with me this week after months of hiding in her closet. 1962 Box K32.


Wow she's looks fantastic!!


----------



## CaraBursae

What a day!


----------



## Privik

MotoChiq said:


> Yep, had to leave her at home. I didn't need the judgement from my boss and coworkers. Luckily I did have Ms. Evie with me though



I feel the same way, I won't carry my Chanel or Hermes at work  I don't like how we get judged by others because we carry expensive handbags. The worse thing is that these co workers come up to you and admire your bag but then they will ask how much did I pay for it, and things get awkward right there because sometimes I don't feel like sharing that information.


----------



## Monique1004

Purrsey said:


> She is out with me this week after months of hiding in her closet. 1962 Box K32.



OMG! I can’t believe how old she is. Such a beauty...


----------



## weibandy

Purrsey said:


> She is out with me this week after months of hiding in her closet. 1962 Box K32.


What a gorgeous bag!  Did you change the handle?  The bag looks fresh and beautiful


----------



## CaraBursae

Privik said:


> I feel the same way, I won't carry my Chanel or Hermes at work  I don't like how we get judged by others because we carry expensive handbags. The worse thing is that these co workers come up to you and admire your bag but then they will ask how much did I pay for it, and things get awkward right there because sometimes I don't feel like sharing that information.



I totally agree with you. That‘s why I use my 24/24s for office. Those are totally under the radar [emoji16].


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purrsey

weibandy said:


> What a gorgeous bag!  Did you change the handle?  The bag looks fresh and beautiful



Thanks and yes she had a major overhaul. Other than the main leather, hardware and top handle are changed and I also ordered a new strap.


----------



## Privik

Purrsey said:


> She is out with me this week after months of hiding in her closet. 1962 Box K32.


She is so gorgeous!


----------



## DYH

momasaurus said:


> Well, make sure you don't go into Nello and sit and the bar and get thrown out for being a hooker, LOL!
> https://guestofaguest.com/new-york/...vrtmnVTZnSBFUV0lnOV6ONyhknQBBiXc7karks6lqD5bo


all my money goes to Hermes! i can't afford Nello.. happy with Viand's brekkie sandwich!


----------



## DYH

Privik said:


> I feel the same way, I won't carry my Chanel or Hermes at work  I don't like how we get judged by others because we carry expensive handbags. The worse thing is that these co workers come up to you and admire your bag but then they will ask how much did I pay for it, and things get awkward right there because sometimes I don't feel like sharing that information.



i use mine at work.. don't particular care what others say about it. I've had people ask me about the price. I always tell them that it is cheaper than what they have - and that I don't have the quantities that they have in handbags and therefore I can't rotate as often as they do.


----------



## momasaurus

DYH said:


> all my money goes to Hermes! i can't afford Nello.. happy with Viand's brekkie sandwich!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purrsey said:


> She is out with me this week after months of hiding in her closet. 1962 Box K32.


Goodness! She is luscious!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ang-Lin said:


> A tale of two (blue) B30s....


both are sooooo dreamy!!! Love B30 to the end! =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4323071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my car wash and have nothing better to do than taking a bagfie


Those twillies are sooooo pretty! Great choice dear!


----------



## jyyanks

Posted this in the camo thread but realized this fits here since I have multiple h (though you can only see the scarf and bag and not the bracelet)


----------



## Addicted to bags

meowlett said:


> Cookies of the week.  The bags are backdrops.
> View attachment 4321464
> View attachment 4321465
> View attachment 4321466
> View attachment 4321467
> View attachment 4321468


We should change your name to Cookiefiend2 since we have another Cookiefiend


----------



## ms_sivalley

Israeli_Flava said:


> Those twillies are sooooo pretty! Great choice dear!


Thanks dear!


----------



## foreverbagslove

My new favorite scarf- animapolis [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Privik

DYH said:


> i use mine at work.. don't particular care what others say about it. I've had people ask me about the price. I always tell them that it is cheaper than what they have - and that I don't have the quantities that they have in handbags and therefore I can't rotate as often as they do.



"It is cheaper than what they have" I love it! I am going to start using your line with my new Lindy I hope you don't mind. Thank you!  Sweet Lindy


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Purrsey said:


> She is out with me this week after months of hiding in her closet. 1962 Box K32.


Sure a rare find for box in the etoupe color.  Did you redye this ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4324621
> 
> 
> What a day!


What a bag !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gigllee

Purrsey said:


> She is out with me this week after months of hiding in her closet. 1962 Box K32.


1962? Omg. Vintage innits true sense. So gorgeous


----------



## CaraBursae

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a bag !!



Thank you [emoji5]!


----------



## HalloweenNight

Purrsey said:


> She is out with me this week after months of hiding in her closet. 1962 Box K32.



Such a love! long life to vintage


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks ladies on my granny K 

Today versus a few-month old.


----------



## CaraBursae

Still so cold outside! But feeling better when wearing the warm hue rouge H today.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Monique1004

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4328042
> View attachment 4328041
> View attachment 4328040



It's cute that you have matching Twilly & rodeo together.


----------



## mcpro

Monique1004 said:


> It's cute that you have matching Twilly & rodeo together.



Thank you !!
 Honestly I didn’t even know that it matches until I put it together


----------



## kirbypoo

@mcpro May I ask what sz your Kelly is?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> Thank you !!
> Honestly I didn’t even know that it matches until I put it together


I've to look at it again and they are a perfect match.  Care to share the twilly design with us?  I love the RP colorway.


----------



## honey

chkpfbeliever said:


> I've to look at it again and they are a perfect match.  Care to share the twilly design with us?  I love the RP colorway.



It looks like the Tree of Song twilly in fuchsia/bleu/rouge.  Such a nice bag, twilly, rodeo combination!


----------



## mcpro

kirbypoo said:


> @mcpro May I ask what sz your Kelly is?



It’s 28 [emoji4]


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> I've to look at it again and they are a perfect match.  Care to share the twilly design with us?  I love the RP colorway.



I didn’t even know that I have a matching rodeo ... [emoji23][emoji23]

The Twilly is Tree of song


----------



## mcpro

honey said:


> It looks like the Tree of Song twilly in fuchsia/bleu/rouge.  Such a nice bag, twilly, rodeo combination!



Thank you , yes it’s the tree of song twilly , just purchased it recently and  got the rodeo last year ..


----------



## Rami00

Jigé in color argile and bouquet sellier shawl combo.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## undecided45

Running errands with Ms. Bolide


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Jigé in color argile and bouquet sellier shawl combo.



So beautiful Rami and needless to say I especially love the shawl. Thank you for inspiring me back in the days [emoji173]️


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> So beautiful Rami and needless to say I especially love the shawl. Thank you for inspiring me back in the days [emoji173]️


You are very kind! thank you so much


----------



## Privik

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4328042
> View attachment 4328041
> View attachment 4328040


Beautiful Kelly! Love your boots too What size is your Kelly? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## allure244

Privik said:


> Beautiful Kelly! Love your boots too What size is your Kelly? If you don't mind me asking.



Not Mcpro but she just answered the same question a few posts back. [emoji16] It’s a 28.


----------



## Privik

allure244 said:


> Not Mcpro but she just answered the same question a few posts back. [emoji16] It’s a 28.


I must've missed it. Thank you for pointing that out to me


----------



## DYH

Spot the kelly...


----------



## Julide

DYH said:


> Spot the kelly...
> View attachment 4329415


This is a beautiful picture! I have no idea where the Kelly is


----------



## Monique1004

DYH said:


> Spot the kelly...
> View attachment 4329415



Here???


----------



## Monique1004

undecided45 said:


> View attachment 4328678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands with Ms. Bolide



This Pic also belongs to the fun camouflage thread!


----------



## Monique1004

Shopping yesterday with my lindy. Ran out to find something to grab before the price increase.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> Still so cold outside! But feeling better when wearing the warm hue rouge H today.


Such a gorgeous colour! Love it with your red gloves too Very Elegant!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> Jigé in color argile and bouquet sellier shawl combo.


Lovely soft colours! Love your entire outfit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> Shopping yesterday with my lindy. Ran out to find something to grab before the price increase.
> View attachment 4329669


Cute Lindy with cute rodeo!  Love your coat too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4328042
> View attachment 4328041
> View attachment 4328040


Gorgeous K! And that giant piggy! so cute!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monique1004

TresBeauHermes said:


> Cute Lindy with cute rodeo!  Love your coat too!



Thank you. Thank you. Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

undecided45 said:


> View attachment 4328678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running errands with Ms. Bolide


Gorgeous Bolide!  I love bolide! I love how it opens up so nicely! Such a versatile bag!


----------



## art nouveau

Shopping at local Hermes store.


----------



## Toronto Carre

Rami00 said:


> Jigé in color argile and bouquet sellier shawl combo.


Stunning. I love this whole look. Thanks Rami!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4330133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping at local Hermes store.


Wowww! Soooooo elegant! Love the colours and your entire outfit!  May I ask where did you get your leggings and your booties from? TIA!


----------



## LadyCupid

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4330133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping at local Hermes store.


You look stunning. Love your entire ensemble. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## art nouveau

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowww! Soooooo elegant! Love the colours and your entire outfit!  May I ask where did you get your leggings and your booties from? TIA!


Thank you for your nice comment.  The leggings are from Eli Tahari and boots are from Sam Edelman, both inexpensive.


----------



## DYH

Monique1004 said:


> Here???
> View attachment 4329664


yay!!! spot on!


----------



## DYH

Julide said:


> This is a beautiful picture! I have no idea where the Kelly is


oops!! sorry!


----------



## Incalifornia7

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looking chic in Paris !


Thank you


----------



## Incalifornia7

In United Emirates - kelly and I love it there


----------



## Incalifornia7

A happy place


----------



## CaraBursae

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a gorgeous colour! Love it with your red gloves too Very Elegant!



Thank you! [emoji253]
Do you know that the current models of the gloves have a little round stitching made of a metal thread on the tip of the pointing finger
so that you can use your smartphone without taking the gloves off?
Ok, maybe not suitable for writing a long text, but for taking a call it‘s fine.


----------



## CaraBursae

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4330133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping at local Hermes store.



Amazing color combination!
What is the color of your birkin please and could you maybe tell what model is your shawl? It is adorable!


----------



## CaraBursae

Verrou Clutch by the fireplace.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## acrowcounted

It's silly how much joy it brings me to drink my morning coffee from such a beautiful mug.


----------



## art nouveau

CaraBursae said:


> Amazing color combination!
> What is the color of your birkin please and could you maybe tell what model is your shawl? It is adorable!


Color of the Birkin is Bleu Glacier.  It is like Gris Mouette with a hint of blue.  It is a mid tone grey and a bit darker than shown in the picture.  The shawl is Jaguar Quetzal.


----------



## kelly7

@CaraBursae,
  Is It A Cartable? this size is so amazing! Wow beautiful !!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

art nouveau said:


> Thank you for your nice comment.  The leggings are from Eli Tahari and boots are from Sam Edelman, both inexpensive.


Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Incalifornia7 said:


> A happy place


Gorgeous pics with gorgeous K!  Thank you for your wonderful pics!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> Thank you! [emoji253]
> Do you know that the current models of the gloves have a little round stitching made of a metal thread on the tip of the pointing finger
> so that you can use your smartphone without taking the gloves off?
> Ok, maybe not suitable for writing a long text, but for taking a call it‘s fine.


Oh my, I did not know about the metal thread!  That is soooo fancy and very H! This is a major enabling fact! Uh oh....   Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4330543
> 
> 
> Verrou Clutch by the fireplace.


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## CaraBursae

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous colour!



Thank you! Its bleu ocean and is really easy to combine.


----------



## CaraBursae

art nouveau said:


> Color of the Birkin is Bleu Glacier.  It is like Gris Mouette with a hint of blue.  It is a mid tone grey and a bit darker than shown in the picture.  The shawl is Jaguar Quetzal.



Thank you for your helpful answer! Amazing how easy to combine is bleu glacier. My first thought was gris mouette, but I was unsure


----------



## foreverbagslove

Happy Lunar New Year!!!


----------



## CaraBursae

kelly7 said:


> @CaraBursae,
> Is It A Cartable? this size is so amazing! Wow beautiful !!!



Thank you!
Yes, it is a Cartable. It holds really a lot and it has an outside slip pocket in the back. Love that for my mobile.


----------



## LuckyBitch

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4330133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping at local Hermes store.


You look fabulous.


----------



## cafecreme15

Incalifornia7 said:


> A happy place


Gorgeous photos! Is the middle painting a Sargent portrait?


----------



## Hillychristie

Gushing over my new twilly


----------



## Hillychristie

DYH said:


> Spot the kelly...
> View attachment 4329415


Spot the Herbag too  it’s easier


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tall1Grl

acrowcounted said:


> It's silly how much joy it brings me to drink my morning coffee from such a beautiful mug.
> View attachment 4330591


 nothing silly about it! I’m the same way and I think I must’ve been channeling you @acrowcounted, this am too, lol! 
Enjoying my morning “breakfast” with a good book, tasty hostess cake, and favoritest mug of coffee!


----------



## Meowwu

Punk ring... my daily essential!


----------



## cafecreme15

Hillychristie said:


> Gushing over my new twilly



Do you find that the twilly makes the bag even harder to open and close? I’m debating getting one to wrap around the handle of my Herbag as well!


----------



## cafecreme15

My new Herbag ft an iced mocha on this 60 degree February day and a rainbow cookie that had a chocolate chip cookie INSIDE OF IT.


----------



## MarsHMe

With my new to me K28 in Taipei. Perfect size for running errands and covering my baby bump.


----------



## Hillychristie

cafecreme15 said:


> Do you find that the twilly makes the bag even harder to open and close? I’m debating getting one to wrap around the handle of my Herbag as well!


Not at all.
Maybe you can try to tie it such that the ends sit on the flap, and not dropping over the flap.


----------



## Purrsey

Not much of an accessory person but Kelly dog  catches my fancy


----------



## TresBeauHermes

acrowcounted said:


> It's silly how much joy it brings me to drink my morning coffee from such a beautiful mug.
> View attachment 4330591


So happy with your post! I though I was the only [silly] one! Yay!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Spot the Herbag too  it’s easier


Such a beautiful interior decor! Your Herbag looks perfect there!


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Movie date with hubby.


----------



## bobkat1991

Today.....


----------



## Cookiefiend

bobkat1991 said:


> Today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332682


Looking marvelous! 
Love the Pico too - what color is that?


----------



## bobkat1991

Cookiefiend said:


> Looking marvelous!
> Love the Pico too - what color is that?


Thank you....it's Colvert


----------



## Cookiefiend

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you....it's Colvert


mmmmm - love it!
Also just noticed your profile picture - adorable!!


----------



## westcoastgal

acrowcounted said:


> It's silly how much joy it brings me to drink my morning coffee from such a beautiful mug.
> View attachment 4330591


You inspired me to use my china today - mine is not Hermes - but still it inspired me.  Everyday small moments are important.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dublineuse

bobkat1991 said:


> Today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332682



It's always a pleasure to see your smile !
lOOOOVE your Pico  is it a 22 or 26?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332682


You are ALWAYS so well colour coordinated! Loooooove the blues!


----------



## bobkat1991

dublineuse said:


> It's always a pleasure to see your smile !
> lOOOOVE your Pico  is it a 22 or 26?


*I LOVE your kind words, dublineuse!  It's a 22.*



TresBeauHermes said:


> You are ALWAYS so well colour coordinated! Loooooove the blues!


*Thank you so much, TresBeauHermes!  H blues are sneaking into my closet, very slowly.  My other is Bleu Orage, in a Picotin 26.  And I'm wondering how Blue Jean would fit in......*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> *I LOVE your kind words, dublineuse!  It's a 22.*
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much, TresBeauHermes!  H blues are sneaking into my closet, very slowly.  My other is Bleu Orage, in a Picotin 26.  And I'm wondering how Blue Jean would fit in......*


Sneaky blues!  They're like potato chips aren't they? Can't have just one, and crumbs all over!


----------



## nvie

Chilling
Cavalcadour A Cheval, PHW in Baroque colour


----------



## Moirai

Haven’t posted here in awhile. Here goes  
Wearing Mythiques Phoenix Carre during last week’s cold snap


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Haven’t posted here in awhile. Here goes
> Wearing Mythiques Phoenix Carre during last week’s cold snap
> View attachment 4333258



It looks lovely with your jacket


----------



## Tall1Grl

Moirai said:


> Haven’t posted here in awhile. Here goes
> Wearing Mythiques Phoenix Carre during last week’s cold snap
> View attachment 4333258


That pairs so nicely with your Chanel jacket!


----------



## Tall1Grl

nvie said:


> Chilling
> Cavalcadour A Cheval, PHW in Baroque colour
> 
> View attachment 4333019


Nice pix!


----------



## nvie

Tall1Grl said:


> Nice pix!



Thank you [emoji847]


----------



## Moirai

EmileH said:


> It looks lovely with your jacket





Tall1Grl said:


> That pairs so nicely with your Chanel jacket!


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Rami00

Moirai said:


> Haven’t posted here in awhile. Here goes
> Wearing Mythiques Phoenix Carre during last week’s cold snap
> View attachment 4333258


Love this look! Hope you have been well..good to see you here!


----------



## azukitea

Kelly is a girl’s best friend


----------



## Moirai

Rami00 said:


> Love this look! Hope you have been well..good to see you here!


Hi Rami! Doing well, thank you! Hope you and your family are too


----------



## art nouveau

Moirai said:


> Haven’t posted here in awhile. Here goes
> Wearing Mythiques Phoenix Carre during last week’s cold snap
> View attachment 4333258


Lovely shawl and beautiful jacket.  So chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## undecided45

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous Bolide!  I love bolide! I love how it opens up so nicely! Such a versatile bag!


Thank you! Agreed! I love the zipper and functionality. It holds so much for such a small bag.


----------



## Moirai

art nouveau said:


> Lovely shawl and beautiful jacket.  So chic!


Thank you very much!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Mommy uniform, and finally found something that matches blue jeans woohoo. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Moirai said:


> Haven’t posted here in awhile. Here goes
> Wearing Mythiques Phoenix Carre during last week’s cold snap
> View attachment 4333258


Such pretty jacket! Goes soooo well with your scarf!


----------



## azukitea

xiaoxiao said:


> Mommy uniform, and finally found something that matches blue jeans woohoo. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4334550


What a brilliant way to update the outfit to pair with the classic blue jean bolide!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

azukitea said:


> Kelly is a girl’s best friend
> 
> View attachment 4333522


The leather on your Kelly is gorgeous and has such a luscious sheen! May I ask which leather is that?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> Mommy uniform, and finally found something that matches blue jeans woohoo. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4334550


I wish I could look as chic as you in my mommy uniform! Your cardi is perfect with your Bolide!


----------



## azukitea

hey @TresBeauHermes its clemence in bleu indigo


----------



## TresBeauHermes

azukitea said:


> hey @TresBeauHermes its clemence in bleu indigo


No wonder! That sheen is just beautiful!  Gorgeous K! Thanks @azukitea!


----------



## xiaoxiao

azukitea said:


> What a brilliant way to update the outfit to pair with the classic blue jean bolide!



Thank you! I bought the sweater purely for the good old bolide.... My mom has it for 6 years now (more or less) and never found anything that goes with it until this season. >_<



TresBeauHermes said:


> I wish I could look as chic as you in my mommy uniform! Your cardi is perfect with your Bolide!



Thank you dear, and you are much more glamorous and elegant than me! I am actually really happy to have found the cardi too, I gusss I am going to keep the bolide now <insert evil laugh> (it *was* my mom’s travel bag).


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you! I bought the sweater purely for the good old bolide.... My mom has it for 6 years now (more or less) and never found anything that goes with it until this season. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear, and you are much more glamorous and elegant than me! I am actually really happy to have found the cardi too, I gusss I am going to keep the bolide now <insert evil laugh> (it *was* my mom’s travel bag).


I can hear your evil laugh....


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> Mommy uniform, and finally found something that matches blue jeans woohoo. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4334550



Beautiful, sweetie!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> I can hear your evil laugh....


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> Haven’t posted here in awhile. Here goes
> Wearing Mythiques Phoenix Carre during last week’s cold snap
> View attachment 4333258



Fabulous match. I love this!


----------



## Moirai

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such pretty jacket! Goes soooo well with your scarf!


Thank you! When do we get to see you model your lovely cape again? 



BBC said:


> Fabulous match. I love this!


Thank you, BBC!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Addicted to bags

Trying to see which way I like my new Washington's Carriage wash scarf to tied. I think I like the cowboy (or lobster bib ) way is the best because it shows the pretty corners better.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Moirai said:


> Thank you! When do we get to see you model your lovely cape again?
> 
> 
> Thank you, BBC!


You're so sweet, Moirai, to remember by cape! I'm terrible at taking mod pics shot, but I will try!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Trying to see which way I like my new Washington's Carriage wash scarf to tied. I think I like the cowboy (or lobster bib ) way is the best because it shows the pretty corners better.
> 
> View attachment 4335062
> View attachment 4335063
> View attachment 4335064


Gosh, Your scarf is lovely on you with your scrumptious pink sweater  AND it looks great with your matching rodeo! Very chic indeed
That's the scarf ring I was looking at!  You're right though...The lobster bib does show off your beautiful scarf better...


----------



## thyme

at the Dior exhibition recently..


----------



## Genie27

chincac said:


> at the Dior exhibition recently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335377
> View attachment 4335378


Omg that beautiful green Kelly! And coordinating VCA!

Your whole outfit is gorgeous! Is that Dior skirt and top? And the boots?

Edit: I think I see CCs on the buttons! What season was this?


----------



## thyme

Genie27 said:


> Omg that beautiful green Kelly! And coordinating VCA!
> 
> Your whole outfit is gorgeous! Is that Dior skirt and top? And the boots?
> 
> Edit: I think I see CCs on the buttons! What season was this?



Thank you Genie. I wish I own Dior rtw  yes it's Chanel and boots also Chanel. I think the knitwear is from FW17 act 1 possibly. Came in cream, grey and black. Very versatile and easy to wear at work and for going out.


----------



## xiaoxiao

chincac said:


> Thank you Genie. I wish I own Dior rtw  yes it's Chanel and boots also Chanel. I think the knitwear is from FW17 act 1 possibly. Came in cream, grey and black. Very versatile and easy to wear at work and for going out.



And you wear it so, so well!


----------



## thyme

xiaoxiao said:


> And you wear it so, so well!



thank you *xiaoxiao *


----------



## Moirai

chincac said:


> at the Dior exhibition recently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335377
> View attachment 4335378


I love this whole outfit. You wear it so beautifully.


----------



## thyme

Moirai said:


> I love this whole outfit. You wear it so beautifully.



thank you *Moirai *


----------



## etoupebirkin

Moirai said:


> I love this whole outfit. You wear it so beautifully.


What she said. Love the outfit, bag and jewelry. 
I hope you don't mind, but I've been inspired by this outfit. I have a Vert Vertigo 25cm Kelly and a 20 motif malachite. I don't have the Chanel, but I have a cream colored Hermes knit dress and fun Brunello Cuccinelli boots.


----------



## thyme

etoupebirkin said:


> What she said. Love the outfit, bag and jewelry.
> I hope you don't mind, but I've been inspired by this outfit. I have a Vert Vertigo 25cm Kelly and a 20 motif malachite. I don't have the Chanel, but I have a cream colored Hermes knit dress and fun Brunello Cuccinelli boots.



thank you *etoupebirkin*! of course i don't mind. vert vertigo is a stunning green too..


----------



## NOIRetMoi

CaraBursae said:


> Thank you! [emoji253]
> Do you know that the current models of the gloves have a little round stitching made of a metal thread on the tip of the pointing finger
> so that you can use your smartphone without taking the gloves off?
> Ok, maybe not suitable for writing a long text, but for taking a call it‘s fine.


This is great news! Thank you for sharing.
I have a pair of Soya gloves from the end 2017 and it doesn’t have that. Hope they come with the ones lined in cashmere as well, but I’m not sure since in order for this to work, it needs to pass current from your finger to the screen through the metal stitching (easier done with gloves lined in silk than something ‘fuzzy’ like a cashmere).


----------



## Rami00

Goldie in action!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

Bonjour my friends  From my latest trip in Paris, strolling around the city with Petite and my Mini treasure  J’adore rose pourpre and I was lucky to find this MaxMara dress to combine with her  What do you think? I hope you all have a great weekend !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Bonjour my friends  From my latest trip in Paris, strolling around the city with Petite and my Mini treasure  J’adore rose pourpre and I was lucky to find this MaxMara dress to combine with her  What do you think? I hope you all have a great weekend !
> View attachment 4335598
> View attachment 4335579
> View attachment 4335580


Fabulous, my dearest friend @PetiteParisChic!! So glamorous!!  And Petite is so adorable!!  Have a great weekend too!!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Fabulous, my dearest friend @PetiteParisChic!! So glamorous!!  And Petite is so adorable!!  Have a great weekend too!!



Awww thank you so much my dearest friend @crisbac !!
 I loved the Petite animated emoji!  Bisous ma chère !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> at the Dior exhibition recently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335377
> View attachment 4335378


Wow, having a nice figure really makes your entire outfit sooo gorgeous on you! Very elegant with Princess Margaret in the background!


----------



## Moirai

TresBeauHermes said:


> You're so sweet, Moirai, to remember by cape! I'm terrible at taking mod pics shot, but I will try!


 Please let me know when you do, don’t want to miss it! 


Rami00 said:


> Goldie in action!


Gorgeous! Sister with your beautiful Goldie 


PetiteParisChic said:


> Bonjour my friends  From my latest trip in Paris, strolling around the city with Petite and my Mini treasure  J’adore rose pourpre and I was lucky to find this MaxMara dress to combine with her  What do you think? I hope you all have a great weekend !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335598
> View attachment 4335579
> View attachment 4335580


What lovely pics! And such a coincidence... I was looking up Delvaux this morning


----------



## wannaprada

Movie date with my K35.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

chincac said:


> at the Dior exhibition recently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335377
> View attachment 4335378





Addicted to bags said:


> Trying to see which way I like my new Washington's Carriage wash scarf to tied. I think I like the cowboy (or lobster bib ) way is the best because it shows the pretty corners better.
> 
> View attachment 4335062
> View attachment 4335063
> View attachment 4335064


I like them both. It looks like a different scarf!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cafecreme15 said:


> My new Herbag ft an iced mocha on this 60 degree February day and a rainbow cookie that had a chocolate chip cookie INSIDE OF IT.
> View attachment 4331890


I’m head over heels with your Herbag! So chic, like a So Black Herbag


----------



## Addicted to bags

chincac said:


> at the Dior exhibition recently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335377
> View attachment 4335378


Gorgeous green Kelly! Is that strap from a Toolbox?


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> You're so sweet, Moirai, to remember by cape! I'm terrible at taking mod pics shot, but I will try!


I would love to see your cape TBH!! Did you get one from Petit H? I have a friend who wants one from the Petit H.


----------



## Toronto Carre

nvie said:


> Chilling
> Cavalcadour A Cheval, PHW in Baroque colour
> 
> View attachment 4333019


That is my kind of chilling.


----------



## Toronto Carre

azukitea said:


> Kelly is a girl’s best friend
> 
> View attachment 4333522


I love this pic. I have the same shawl and it is truly one of my best purchases ever.


----------



## thyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, having a nice figure really makes your entire outfit sooo gorgeous on you! Very elegant with Princess Margaret in the background!



*TresBeauHermes, *thank you for your kind words * *



Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous green Kelly! Is that strap from a Toolbox?



*Addicted to bags, *thank you*. *it's a customised strap, the kelly is 30 years old!


----------



## momasaurus

Meeting up with tPF friends! B35 vache naturel with Rocabar gavroche.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4335958


----------



## momasaurus

Not sure that went through.


----------



## cafecreme15

blondissima777 said:


> I’m head over heels with your Herbag! So chic, like a So Black Herbag



Thank you!! Glad I opted for this color/canvas combo [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

Sharing this picture from our NYC meetup this afternoon!


----------



## periogirl28

Neo booties at FSH. Happy Weekend!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

momasaurus said:


> Not sure that went through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335959


Loud and clear!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cafecreme15 said:


> Sharing this picture from our NYC meetup this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335969


Gorgeous picture!
Wish I was there! Hope you guys had a great time!


----------



## cafecreme15

blondissima777 said:


> Gorgeous picture!
> Wish I was there! Hope you guys had a great time!



We missed you! You’ll have to join us next time [emoji4]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cafecreme15 said:


> We missed you! You’ll have to join us next time [emoji4]


You’re a doll! I can’t wait!
Nello, right?


----------



## art nouveau

Addicted to bags said:


> Trying to see which way I like my new Washington's Carriage wash scarf to tied. I think I like the cowboy (or lobster bib ) way is the best because it shows the pretty corners better.
> 
> View attachment 4335062
> View attachment 4335063
> View attachment 4335064


Lovely scarf to go with your pink sweater.  Loose cowboy style looks great.


----------



## art nouveau

cafecreme15 said:


> Sharing this picture from our NYC meetup this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335969


Gorgeous group of Hermes bags.


----------



## missD

K25 at this corner arcade at the mall. LOL. For reference I’m 5’6.


----------



## Addicted to bags

chincac said:


> *TresBeauHermes, *thank you for your kind words * *
> 
> 
> 
> *Addicted to bags, *thank you*. *it's a customised strap, the kelly is 30 years old!


WOW! The Kelly looks brand new! And I love the green


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> Goldie in action!


Gorgeous pic!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PetiteParisChic said:


> Bonjour my friends  From my latest trip in Paris, strolling around the city with Petite and my Mini treasure  J’adore rose pourpre and I was lucky to find this MaxMara dress to combine with her  What do you think? I hope you all have a great weekend !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335598
> View attachment 4335579
> View attachment 4335580


What elegant and gorgeous photos! Your dress is perfect for your mini K!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> I would love to see your cape TBH!! Did you get one from Petit H? I have a friend who wants one from the Petit H.


HI AtoB
Yes! Its from Petit H! The cape is Gorgeous and I highly recommend it! I posted a lot of pics with details on "Ode to Poncho"; here's the link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-hermes-poncho.885236/page-82#post-32649375
There's a lot of different silk scarf prints so its really random. @Jbizzybeetle ordered 2 or 3 of the capes and the silks side of the cape was very plain solid color scarves with little Hs on it, so you really won't know what you'll get until it arrives. 
Mine is a dark green/grey color cashmere-wool on one side, with several different blue tone scarves.
Here's a sneak peak....



I bet it'll look reaaaaallly good on you AtoB! 
HTHs!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cafecreme15 said:


> Sharing this picture from our NYC meetup this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335969


Wow, just by looking at this pic you can tell it was a GREAT meet up!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

So I was on my way to catch the ferry to  ban island
.....then I missed the boat
.....then my lovely SA emailed me about RTW
....then.... 
I need some professional help....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Julide

TresBeauHermes said:


> So I was on my way to catch the ferry to  ban island
> .....then I missed the boat
> .....then my lovely SA emailed me about RTW
> ....then....
> I need some professional help....
> View attachment 4336416


Your *H* confessions crack me up! Congrats on your new items!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> HI AtoB
> Yes! Its from Petit H! The cape is Gorgeous and I highly recommend it! I posted a lot of pics with details on "Ode to Poncho"; here's the link:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-hermes-poncho.885236/page-82#post-32649375
> There's a lot of different silk scarf prints so its really random. @Jbizzybeetle ordered 2 or 3 of the capes and the silks side of the cape was very plain solid color scarves with little Hs on it, so you really won't know what you'll get until it arrives.
> Mine is a dark green/grey color cashmere-wool on one side, with several different blue tone scarves.
> Here's a sneak peak....
> View attachment 4336348
> View attachment 4336347
> 
> I bet it'll look reaaaaallly good on you AtoB!
> HTHs!


OMG!! My friend is going to die!! Thanks so much for the photos and the link!! I think she'll pull the trigger now for sure!! For me I live in LA and I'm afraid I wouldn't get much use for this beauty. Looks great on you and your mod shots look like a pro


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> So I was on my way to catch the ferry to  ban island
> .....then I missed the boat
> .....then my lovely SA emailed me about RTW
> ....then....
> I need some professional help....
> View attachment 4336416


What did you get? What did you get? I'm so excited for you! 
Ban island can start next month. You have 19 days left to shop


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Julide said:


> Your *H* confessions crack me up! Congrats on your new items!!


 Thank you Julide! 


Addicted to bags said:


> OMG!! My friend is going to die!! Thanks so much for the photos and the link!! I think she'll pull the trigger now for sure!! For me I live in LA and I'm afraid I wouldn't get much use for this beauty. Looks great on you and your mod shots look like a pro


Gosh, thank you AtoB! I'm always shy about mod pics... Its too bad you can't use it, but I hope your friend gets one, then maybe you can post? Love to see what your friend got!


Addicted to bags said:


> What did you get? What did you get? I'm so excited for you!
> Ban island can start next month. You have 19 days left to shop


Next month! 19 days.... Thanks AtoB, you're always so very sweet!  My SA called me about a cardi.....then I added on a dress...sigh...
I might have Hermetitis. I heard that's a rare one that's hard to cure....



	

		
			
		

		
	
Forgot to add: the little pouch with the dress is the matching silk belt


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Julide!
> 
> Gosh, thank you AtoB! I'm always shy about mod pics... Its too bad you can't use it, but I hope your friend gets one, then maybe you can post? Love to see what your friend got!
> 
> Next month! 19 days.... Thanks AtoB, you're always so very sweet!  My SA called me about a cardi.....then I added on a dress...sigh...
> I might have Hermetitis. I heard that's a rare one that's hard to cure....
> View attachment 4336464
> View attachment 4336463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add: the little pouch with the dress is the matching silk belt


I love the cardigan but I'm partial to blues lately 
And the dress is so classic and beautiful. I hope we get to see you in it 

If my friend gets the cape and shares pics, I will definitely ask her if I can share with you 
Hermetitis?!?  That looks too close to Dermatitis


----------



## Addicted to bags

PetiteParisChic said:


> Bonjour my friends  From my latest trip in Paris, strolling around the city with Petite and my Mini treasure  J’adore rose pourpre and I was lucky to find this MaxMara dress to combine with her  What do you think? I hope you all have a great weekend !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335598
> View attachment 4335579
> View attachment 4335580


Gorgeous!! The dress is perfection with your rose pourpre


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Julide!
> 
> Gosh, thank you AtoB! I'm always shy about mod pics... Its too bad you can't use it, but I hope your friend gets one, then maybe you can post? Love to see what your friend got!
> 
> Next month! 19 days.... Thanks AtoB, you're always so very sweet!  My SA called me about a cardi.....then I added on a dress...sigh...
> I might have Hermetitis. I heard that's a rare one that's hard to cure....
> View attachment 4336464
> View attachment 4336463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add: the little pouch with the dress is the matching silk belt



Hi twins!! Isn’t the cardigan so comfortable? So glad to be twins with you, and can’t wait to see how you pair it! ❤️


----------



## Hat Trick

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Julide!
> 
> Gosh, thank you AtoB! I'm always shy about mod pics... Its too bad you can't use it, but I hope your friend gets one, then maybe you can post? Love to see what your friend got!
> 
> Next month! 19 days.... Thanks AtoB, you're always so very sweet!  My SA called me about a cardi.....then I added on a dress...sigh...
> I might have Hermetitis. I heard that's a rare one that's hard to cure....
> View attachment 4336464
> View attachment 4336463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to add: the little pouch with the dress is the matching silk belt



...yes it's hard to cure...but they are (the cardi and dress) lovely!  
These look like the sort of things I would buy; any chance of a modelling pic or two, please?


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> HI AtoB
> Yes! Its from Petit H! The cape is Gorgeous and I highly recommend it! I posted a lot of pics with details on "Ode to Poncho"; here's the link:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-hermes-poncho.885236/page-82#post-32649375
> There's a lot of different silk scarf prints so its really random. @Jbizzybeetle ordered 2 or 3 of the capes and the silks side of the cape was very plain solid color scarves with little Hs on it, so you really won't know what you'll get until it arrives.
> Mine is a dark green/grey color cashmere-wool on one side, with several different blue tone scarves.
> Here's a sneak peak....
> View attachment 4336348
> View attachment 4336347
> 
> I bet it'll look reaaaaallly good on you AtoB!
> HTHs!


 Love the cape. Now I may need to email my SA for one of the capes 



TresBeauHermes said:


> So I was on my way to catch the ferry to  ban island
> .....then I missed the boat
> .....then my lovely SA emailed me about RTW
> ....then....
> I need some professional help....
> View attachment 4336416



 Welcome to Ban Island! I hope you don't get upgraded to Super Max Suite


----------



## Stansy

Waiting for my delayed train...


----------



## westcoastgal

momasaurus said:


> Not sure that went through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335959


What are the specs on your bag? It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Addicted to bags said:


> I would love to see your cape TBH!! Did you get one from Petit H? I have a friend who wants one from the Petit H.



to pick up from @TresBeauHermes reference: memory indicates there are two cape products with same piks on H web site but different product codes. one has scarf design silks and the other just silk block lining.   Order by calling cust svc to ask for the pretty scarf one. the combo will still be a surprise.


----------



## PetiteParisChic

TresBeauHermes said:


> What elegant and gorgeous photos! Your dress is perfect for your mini K!


Thank you so much dear @TresBeauHermes !  The dress was love at first sight! Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> So I was on my way to catch the ferry to  ban island
> .....then I missed the boat
> .....then my lovely SA emailed me about RTW
> ....then....
> I need some professional help....
> View attachment 4336416


Is this Evelyn apricot or orange?


----------



## PetiteParisChic

TresBeauHermes said:


> So I was on my way to catch the ferry to  ban island
> .....then I missed the boat
> .....then my lovely SA emailed me about RTW
> ....then....
> I need some professional help....
> View attachment 4336416



Ohh RTW!  Don’t feel guilty my dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

cafecreme15 said:


> Sharing this picture from our NYC meetup this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335969


The carre valentine’s set up is guaranteed to elicit smiles and giddiness. Thanks for sharing - and what a line up of bags


----------



## Cookiefiend

Lovebb12 said:


> Lovely! By any chance do you know the name of your twilly? Thank you very much!


I'm sorry hon - I'm just seeing this!
It's Cheval Phoenix


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the cardigan but I'm partial to blues lately
> And the dress is so classic and beautiful. I hope we get to see you in it
> 
> If my friend gets the cape and shares pics, I will definitely ask her if I can share with you
> Hermetitis?!?  That looks too close to Dermatitis


AhahahaHermetitis IS close to dermatitis! You develop rashes when you don't go to H for a while!


xiaoxiao said:


> Hi twins!! Isn’t the cardigan so comfortable? So glad to be twins with you, and can’t wait to see how you pair it! ❤️


Yessss! Twins!  I heard your "evil laugh" for a split second when my SA showed me this cardi! Its such a comfy fun cardi! I don't have a beautiful Bolide to match, but I'm looking forward to wearing it with my Pico! So happy to be twins with you! 


Hat Trick said:


> ...yes it's hard to cure...but they are (the cardi and dress) lovely!
> These look like the sort of things I would buy; any chance of a modelling pic or two, please?


Thank you Hat Trick!  I'm not that great in taking mod pics, but the dress is  wayyyy prettier when worn, so I will try my best!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Love the cape. Now I may need to email my SA for one of the capes
> Hi MotoChiq
> 
> Welcome to Ban Island! I hope you don't get upgraded to Super Max Suite


Hi MotoChiq The cape is from Petit H so you can order it anytime!

Ahahaha! Super Max Suite! I was actually kicked out of there cuz my Hermetitis is highly contagious. I might have given it to you when I saw you there! 



Jbizzybeetle said:


> to pick up from @TresBeauHermes reference: memory indicates there are two cape products with same piks on H web site but different product codes. one has scarf design silks and the other just silk block lining.   Order by calling cust svc to ask for the pretty scarf one. the combo will still be a surprise.


Thank you for picking this up, Jbizzybeetle! 


PetiteParisChic said:


> Thank you so much dear @TresBeauHermes !  The dress was love at first sight! Happy Sunday!


Thank you PetiteParisChic The dress is very lovely, and I think it will look good on everyone because of the style/cut! Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Is this Evelyn apricot or orange?


Hi Hillychristie the Evie is Orange 


PetiteParisChic said:


> Ohh RTW!  Don’t feel guilty my dear!


Thank you for your kind words PetiteParisChic!


----------



## serene

Rami00 said:


> Goldie in action!


I love your dress! Please tell me it’s new so I can google and buy it online too


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> HI AtoB
> Yes! Its from Petit H! The cape is Gorgeous and I highly recommend it! I posted a lot of pics with details on "Ode to Poncho"; here's the link:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-hermes-poncho.885236/page-82#post-32649375
> There's a lot of different silk scarf prints so its really random. @Jbizzybeetle ordered 2 or 3 of the capes and the silks side of the cape was very plain solid color scarves with little Hs on it, so you really won't know what you'll get until it arrives.
> Mine is a dark green/grey color cashmere-wool on one side, with several different blue tone scarves.
> Here's a sneak peak....
> View attachment 4336348
> View attachment 4336347
> 
> I bet it'll look reaaaaallly good on you AtoB!
> HTHs!


Well worth escaping the island I shall not mention the name!
You look fab!!!


----------



## Rami00

serene said:


> I love your dress! Please tell me it’s new so I can google and buy it online too


Thank you! I bought it last fall from Aritzia (by Wilfred, name of the dress Marvelle) I hope you find it, it fits really nice.


----------



## Rami00

Mini K


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Well worth escaping the island I shall not mention the name!
> You look fab!!!


Thanks Blondissima~~ I got the jail break code from you-know-who; the code is C-O-O-K-I-E


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> Mini K


Oh my goodness! That is BEAUTIFUL~~~


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thanks Blondissima~~ I got the jail break code from you-know-who; the code is C-O-O-K-I-E


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Aren’t you glad we know her? 
Can you believe I didn’t swim out of you know where after being offered 6 bags? I deserve a medal of honor! 
RTW doesn’t count, so I’m ok...

Here’s the action:


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> Aren’t you glad we know her?
> Can you believe I didn’t swim out of you know where after being offered 6 bags? I deserve a medal of honor!
> RTW doesn’t count, so I’m ok...
> 
> Here’s the action:


Ahahahaha Yes!!
Wow, after 6 bags??? I bet you're raiding the RTW section...
Gosh, love your K and your gloves! Is that a K25?
Staying on topic: Hermes dishes makes simple things pretty and tastier!


----------



## momasaurus

westcoastgal said:


> What are the specs on your bag? It’s gorgeous.


Thank you so much! It's vache naturel B35. Such a great tote. At the meetup, I was looking at a Garden Party and my friend said - you don't need that, you have this B. And she was right - I would probably use them the same way.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

chincac said:


> at the Dior exhibition recently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335377
> View attachment 4335378


I love your whole look from head to fabulous shoes! 
And this Dior show was TDF, wasn’t it?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahaha Yes!!
> Wow, after 6 bags??? I bet you're raiding the RTW section...
> Gosh, love your K and your gloves! Is that a K25?
> Staying on topic: Hermes dishes makes simple things pretty and tastier!
> View attachment 4337163


I’m the least domesticated goddess you’ll ever meet, but I have a feeling this set of dishes just did me in lol oh crap!
No raid. Just a few basics to survive this   bad weather like a hat hehehe
Yeah, 25, but she always looks bigger in pictures.
Bad mod shot of a few H things... if anyone has a few tips on how to improve my technique, please PM me


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> I’m the least domesticated goddess you’ll ever meet, but I have a feeling this set of dishes just did me in lol oh crap!
> No raid. Just a few basics to survive this   bad weather like a hat hehehe
> Yeah, 25, but she always looks bigger in pictures.
> Bad mod shot of a few H things... if anyone has a few tips on how to improve my technique, please PM me


I think I'm going to change my K28 to K25 on my Wishlist....
OMG that gorgeous jacket! You look fabulous! ! And your boots! They didn't have my size so I gave up 
H's Home section can become a black hole that you can never leave....I only wanted ONE yellow cup for my bathroom, and ended up with almost the entire line.
My wallet had stroke several times, and I had to resuscitate it....
The yellow cup that started it all....Microwavable and Dishwasher safe...Highly recommended!


----------



## Burnsie0716

Grabbed a last minute ressi to our favorite restaurant! Grabbed my ride-or-die ❤️  Have a wonderful evening!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> I think I'm going to change my K28 to K25 on my Wishlist....
> OMG that gorgeous jacket! You look fabulous! ! And your boots! They didn't have my size so I gave up
> H's Home section can become a black hole that you can never leave....I only wanted ONE yellow cup for my bathroom, and ended up with almost the entire line.
> My wallet had stroke several times, and I had to resuscitate it....
> The yellow cup that started it all....Microwavable and Dishwasher safe...Highly recommended!
> View attachment 4337288


If you don’t already have a 25, don’t think twice about it. It’s a super versatile size. Carry your cash on a Bastia, cards on a Guernesey, carry your essentials and you’re set.
Thank you! I’ve worn that jacket so much! It’s been a great buy.
Sorry you didn’t find the boots. Maybe you’ll find them later online on other places. I’m waiting for a pair of flats I missed out from another CC brand 
Yours, the Balcon du Guadalquivir and the Voyage en Ikat would be the 3 fighting for my wallet! Sounds like housewares is the same black hole as all other departments lol
I wouldn’t mind adding a nice, soft Retourne 28 for the times I want the space of a B25 but also a strap. Planning on adding a Retourne 25 first and see how it goes. I heard it’s more spacious than the Sellier. We’ll see.

Here’s my new Vert Cypress Season hat. Midnight action shot. Exclusive for TFP.


----------



## Monique1004

Rami00 said:


> Goldie in action!



Lovely as always...


----------



## luvlux64

Out to kids bday party today with my mini Evie Rose Extreme


----------



## Monique1004

cafecreme15 said:


> Sharing this picture from our NYC meetup this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335969



Must have been fun!


----------



## Monique1004

Rami00 said:


> Mini K



OMG! This is absolute gorgeous~


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

blondissima777 said:


> If you don’t already have a 25, don’t think twice about it. It’s a super versatile size. Carry your cash on a Bastia, cards on a Guernesey, carry your essentials and you’re set.
> Thank you! I’ve worn that jacket so much! It’s been a great buy.
> Sorry you didn’t find the boots. Maybe you’ll find them later online on other places. I’m waiting for a pair of flats I missed out from another CC brand
> Yours, the Balcon du Guadalquivir and the Voyage en Ikat would be the 3 fighting for my wallet! Sounds like housewares is the same black hole as all other departments lol
> I wouldn’t mind adding a nice, soft Retourne 28 for the times I want the space of a B25 but also a strap. Planning on adding a Retourne 25 first and see how it goes. I heard it’s more spacious than the Sellier. We’ll see.
> 
> Here’s my new Vert Cypress Season hat. Midnight action shot. Exclusive for TFP.


Great hat!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

luvlux64 said:


> Out to kids bday party today with my mini Evie Rose Extreme
> View attachment 4337385


Wow, that is super cute! Love the fun and happy colour!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Great hat!


Thank you, my dear!


----------



## thyme

blondissima777 said:


> I love your whole look from head to fabulous shoes!
> And this Dior show was TDF, wasn’t it?



thank you *blondissima777*  yes the Dior show was fabulous and it was a lot bigger than I had expected! soo many amazing pieces.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> If you don’t already have a 25, don’t think twice about it. It’s a super versatile size. Carry your cash on a Bastia, cards on a Guernesey, carry your essentials and you’re set.
> Thank you! I’ve worn that jacket so much! It’s been a great buy.
> Sorry you didn’t find the boots. Maybe you’ll find them later online on other places. I’m waiting for a pair of flats I missed out from another CC brand
> Yours, the Balcon du Guadalquivir and the Voyage en Ikat would be the 3 fighting for my wallet! Sounds like housewares is the same black hole as all other departments lol
> I wouldn’t mind adding a nice, soft Retourne 28 for the times I want the space of a B25 but also a strap. Planning on adding a Retourne 25 first and see how it goes. I heard it’s more spacious than the Sellier. We’ll see.
> 
> Here’s my new Vert Cypress Season hat. Midnight action shot. Exclusive for TFP.


Love the hat on you! wow, now I want one  no! no! NOOO!
Just FYI: I also couldn't decide on 3 designs, so I bought 1 each of butter plates and laid it around dining area for a while to see which one I liked. I also chose Bleu d'Ailleur because that's the only line that has a proper pasta bowl and I love Italian food so that's how I chose mine. Let us know which one you chose!
I was thinking K25 sellier for evenings, K25 retourne is super cute....ohhhhh dilemma~~~


----------



## cafecreme15

Out for an afternoon of lunch and shopping with a friend! Just added the twilly yesterday.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cafecreme15 said:


> Out for an afternoon of lunch and shopping with a friend! Just added the twilly yesterday.
> View attachment 4337457
> View attachment 4337458


Your Herbag is soooo pretty! The twilly brings out the black beautifully!  Love the color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cafecreme15 said:


> Out for an afternoon of lunch and shopping with a friend! Just added the twilly yesterday.
> View attachment 4337457
> View attachment 4337458


Ermm, excuse me, madame. If the shoe fits, buy them in every colour


----------



## cafecreme15

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your Herbag is soooo pretty! The twilly brings out the black beautifully!  Love the color!



Thank you! I tried on a few different ones and as soon as I put this one on I was like, this is it!



blondissima777 said:


> Ermm, excuse me, madame. If the shoe fits, buy them in every colour



Ha! These were such an impulse purchase but I was inspired by the Duchess of Sussex wearing the version with the higher heel.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I tried on a few different ones and as soon as I put this one on I was like, this is it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! These were such an impulse purchase but I was inspired by the Duchess of Sussex wearing the version with the higher heel.
> View attachment 4337514


You have my full support! 
They’re showstoppers and for practical reasons, I would have bought the lower ones as well


----------



## Hillychristie

Just back from a work trip in London and didn’t make it to the EL& N cafe because the queue was too long. Sorry, TresBeauHermes 
Here’s a pose at the Royal Mews, Buckingham Palace and a sneak peek at my prize from FSH


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahaha Yes!!
> Wow, after 6 bags??? I bet you're raiding the RTW section...
> Gosh, love your K and your gloves! Is that a K25?
> Staying on topic: Hermes dishes makes simple things pretty and tastier!
> View attachment 4337163


Love the blue TBH!! Food will definitely be more delish on those lovely dishes!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Just back from a work trip in London and didn’t make it to the EL& N cafe because the queue was too long. Sorry, TresBeauHermes
> Here’s a pose at the Royal Mews, Buckingham Palace and a sneak peek at my prize from FSH





Hillychristie said:


> Just back from a work trip in London and didn’t make it to the EL& N cafe because the queue was too long. Sorry, TresBeauHermes
> Here’s a pose at the Royal Mews, Buckingham Palace and a sneak peek at my prize from FSH


I'm so sorry to hear that the queue was long Hillychristie Can't imagine lining up in a long queue for just a cuppa though! Besides, your pic of the royal carriage and your new K is wayyyyy nicer! 
Yay! yay!  Beautiful K! Super Congrats! Color? Size? Did you go to Sevre? I'll wait for you to post it on new last purchase thread! Looking forward to it~~!


----------



## Addicted to bags

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! I tried on a few different ones and as soon as I put this one on I was like, this is it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! These were such an impulse purchase but I was inspired by the Duchess of Sussex wearing the version with the higher heel.
> View attachment 4337514


!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that the queue was long Hillychristie Can't imagine lining up in a long queue for just a cuppa though! Besides, your pic of the royal carriage and your new K is wayyyyy nicer!
> Yay! yay!  Beautiful K! Super Congrats! Color? Size? Did you go to Sevre? I'll wait for you to post it on new last purchase thread! Looking forward to it~~!


I’m still recovering from the emotional roller coaster I went through... so read my post in the Paris thread.

Love your teacups ... still too jet lagged to comment


----------



## art nouveau

LuckyBitch said:


> You look fabulous.


Thank you for your nice comment.


----------



## art nouveau

TresBeauHermes said:


> What elegant and gorgeous photos! Your dress is perfect for your mini K!





luvlux64 said:


> Out to kids bday party today with my mini Evie Rose Extreme
> View attachment 4337385


Rise extreme is such a lovely color.


----------



## periogirl28

When you are offered a surprise repeat visit, you say, “Yes, please!” Blessed with kindness and great weather. Hermes Cashmere sweater, Asphalt C and Neo booties in action at FSH.


----------



## lifeactually

Getting some sunlight..


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love the hat on you! wow, now I want one  no! no! NOOO!
> Just FYI: I also couldn't decide on 3 designs, so I bought 1 each of butter plates and laid it around dining area for a while to see which one I liked. I also chose Bleu d'Ailleur because that's the only line that has a proper pasta bowl and I love Italian food so that's how I chose mine. Let us know which one you chose!
> I was thinking K25 sellier for evenings, K25 retourne is super cute....ohhhhh dilemma~~~


Thank you. It’s my 2nd hat in 3 months. Hope this doesn’t become a habit... 
If you already have other Ks you wear during the day, I’d definitely go for a Sellier 25. I’ve worn my black one to go out at night or with cute shorts and a shirt during the day. Because it’s so versatile, it’s the bag I’ve taken on vacation the most.
Thanks for the tip. I’ll keep it in mind when I find my way to that department


----------



## MAGJES

blondissima777 said:


> If you don’t already have a 25, don’t think twice about it. It’s a super versatile size. Carry your cash on a Bastia, cards on a Guernesey, carry your essentials and you’re set.
> Thank you! I’ve worn that jacket so much! It’s been a great buy.
> Sorry you didn’t find the boots. Maybe you’ll find them later online on other places. I’m waiting for a pair of flats I missed out from another CC brand
> Yours, the Balcon du Guadalquivir and the Voyage en Ikat would be the 3 fighting for my wallet! Sounds like housewares is the same black hole as all other departments lol
> I wouldn’t mind adding a nice, soft Retourne 28 for the times I want the space of a B25 but also a strap. Planning on adding a Retourne 25 first and see how it goes. I heard it’s more spacious than the Sellier. We’ll see.
> 
> Here’s my new Vert Cypress Season hat. Midnight action shot. Exclusive for TFP.


Great shot!
Love the hat!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MAGJES said:


> Great shot!
> Love the hat!


Thank you, MAGJES!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Anyone wants some more bathroom action? During the day, this time. 
Just in case it’s raining...

P.S. sorry about the unglamorous bag in the background. That’s my temporary hat box. Had to leave the original behind and wear the hat all the way home. Will ask my local store for a box.


----------



## cafecreme15

blondissima777 said:


> You have my full support!
> They’re showstoppers and for practical reasons, I would have bought the lower ones as well



Haha much appreciated! Not something I’d typically go for but they spoke to me. The taller ones were 105 mm - way too much for this clumsy 5’8 girl!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cafecreme15 said:


> Haha much appreciated! Not something I’d typically go for but they spoke to me. The taller ones were 105 mm - way too much for this clumsy 5’8 girl!


I need midi heels to be your height in flats lol Shame I left my knees in my 20s when I used to wear sky high heels 24/7. Now I save them for special occasions. Hey, at least I can walk in them, since I wasn’t blessed with the extra 3’’...


----------



## Livia1

Day trip to Sweden with oh so practical Evelyne


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the blue TBH!! Food will definitely be more delish on those lovely dishes!


Thank you AtoB! We must be catching each other's vibes cuz I'm also into the colour blue these days too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

blondissima777 said:


> Anyone wants some more bathroom action? During the day, this time.
> Just in case it’s raining...
> 
> P.S. sorry about the unglamorous bag in the background. That’s my temporary hat box. Had to leave the original behind and wear the hat all the way home. Will ask my local store for a box.




Oh my goodness you can seriously be a Hermès model! Stunning my dear. Stunning!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Just back from a work trip in London and didn’t make it to the EL& N cafe because the queue was too long. Sorry, TresBeauHermes
> Here’s a pose at the Royal Mews, Buckingham Palace and a sneak peek at my prize from FSH


Just read your trip to Paris post!  Wow, No wonder you are sleepy and jet lagged!  Super congrats on getting the apricot! Great color, and it looks fantastic on you!  I think you made the right choice, and your effort is well worth the beautiful K! Super Duper congrats!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4337709
> 
> When you are offered a surprise repeat visit, you say, “Yes, please!” Blessed with kindness and great weather. Hermes Cashmere sweater, Asphalt C and Neo booties in action at FSH.



So much fun! Did you get something in this trip?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4337709
> 
> When you are offered a surprise repeat visit, you say, “Yes, please!” Blessed with kindness and great weather. Hermes Cashmere sweater, Asphalt C and Neo booties in action at FSH.


Love your entire outfit! So posh!  And the rooftop garden is a very special backdrop! 


lifeactually said:


> Getting some sunlight..
> 
> View attachment 4337903


Gorgeous K! The leather looks so scrumptious!


blondissima777 said:


> Thank you. It’s my 2nd hat in 3 months. Hope this doesn’t become a habit...
> If you already have other Ks you wear during the day, I’d definitely go for a Sellier 25. I’ve worn my black one to go out at night or with cute shorts and a shirt during the day. Because it’s so versatile, it’s the bag I’ve taken on vacation the most.
> Thanks for the tip. I’ll keep it in mind when I find my way to that department


Thank you for your tip, Blondissima! K25 sellier it is!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh my goodness you can seriously be a Hermès model! Stunning my dear. Stunning!


(Disclaimer:
I would like to apologize in advance on behalf of my ego if she remains inflated longer than it’s appropriate. We’re not used to this kind of compliments.)
You seriously made my week, xiaoxiao!!
Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Anyone wants some more bathroom action? During the day, this time.
> Just in case it’s raining...
> 
> P.S. sorry about the unglamorous bag in the background. That’s my temporary hat box. Had to leave the original behind and wear the hat all the way home. Will ask my local store for a box.





blondissima777 said:


> (Disclaimer:
> I would like to apologize in advance on behalf of my ego if she remains inflated longer than it’s appropriate. We’re not used to this kind of compliments.)
> You seriously made my week, xiaoxiao!!
> Thank you!


OMG, You seriously take gorgeous pics! I totally agree with @xiaoxiao! Stunning model/coat/location! 
I seriously can live in your bathroom!
AND! DAYLIGHT! Your are getting very daring, my friend....
Would you mind giving details of your coat?  TIA!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4337709
> 
> When you are offered a surprise repeat visit, you say, “Yes, please!” Blessed with kindness and great weather. Hermes Cashmere sweater, Asphalt C and Neo booties in action at FSH.


That is amazing!
Very blessed indeed 
It would be a dream to visit it someday. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## periogirl28

blondissima777 said:


> That is amazing!
> Very blessed indeed
> It would be a dream to visit it someday. Hope you enjoyed it!


Yes really lucky to have another visit. Always nice to have a quiet place to chat with my SA, away from the frenetic pace of downstairs.


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your entire outfit! So posh!  And the rooftop garden is a very special backdrop!
> 
> Gorgeous K! The leather looks so scrumptious!
> 
> Thank you for your tip, Blondissima! K25 sellier it is!


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> So much fun! Did you get something in this trip?


Er yes. I did. A couple of boxes.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> Er yes. I did. A couple of boxes.



 That’s awesome!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG, You seriously take gorgeous pics! I totally agree with @xiaoxiao! Stunning model/coat/location!
> I seriously can live in your bathroom!
> AND! DAYLIGHT! Your are getting very daring, my friend....
> Would you mind giving details of your coat?  TIA!


Apologies again if my ego lasts twice as long on a high note... 
You’re a darling, TBH!
Hahaha don’t we all hide in the bathroom to take selfies with our shopping in the middle of the night or day? 
It’s a ‘raincoat’ from the Resort 2019 collection, the fabric is very unique because it’s gray and has a very subtle red iridescence to it and the icing on the cake is the gorgeous contrast stitching details all around it. 
It also comes in Navy, but I didn’t see it because they didn’t have it. Doesn’t matter because I’m crazy about mine. Just realized today my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots are a perfect match. I’m so excited! Gray from head to toe here we go! 
Here’s a runway picture and the important info on the receipt:
Trench Integre Double Repellent Marron


----------



## xiaoxiao

blondissima777 said:


> (Disclaimer:
> I would like to apologize in advance on behalf of my ego if she remains inflated longer than it’s appropriate. We’re not used to this kind of compliments.)
> You seriously made my week, xiaoxiao!!
> Thank you!



Just being honest here. I want to see your different looks everyday!! (sorry not to sound like a stalker lol)


----------



## xiaoxiao

blondissima777 said:


> Apologies again if my ego lasts twice as long on a high note...
> You’re a darling, TBH!
> Hahaha don’t we all hide in the bathroom to take selfies with our shopping in the middle of the night or day?
> It’s a ‘raincoat’ from the Resort 2019 collection, the fabric is very unique because it’s gray and has a very subtle red iridescence to it and the icing on the cake is the gorgeous contrast stitching details all around it.
> It also comes in Navy, but I didn’t see it because they didn’t have it. Doesn’t matter because I’m crazy about mine. Just realized today my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots are a perfect match. I’m so excited! Gray from head to toe here we go!
> Here’s a runway picture and the important info on the receipt:
> Trench Integre Double Repellent Marron




Truly beautiful! What kind of fabric is it? Is it sort of like LP storm system kind of fabrics? I am in love!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Apologies again if my ego lasts twice as long on a high note...
> You’re a darling, TBH!
> Hahaha don’t we all hide in the bathroom to take selfies with our shopping in the middle of the night or day?
> It’s a ‘raincoat’ from the Resort 2019 collection, the fabric is very unique because it’s gray and has a very subtle red iridescence to it and the icing on the cake is the gorgeous contrast stitching details all around it.
> It also comes in Navy, but I didn’t see it because they didn’t have it. Doesn’t matter because I’m crazy about mine. Just realized today my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots are a perfect match. I’m so excited! Gray from head to toe here we go!
> Here’s a runway picture and the important info on the receipt:
> Trench Integre Double Repellent Marron


Oh that's great! Love Stuart Weitzman (great fit for me) and Resort2019! Going to ask my SA! Thank you so much!


----------



## xiaoxiao

@blondissima777 btw I just looked at Hermes.com, and I must just say you wear it so much better than the model! Hermes should pay YOU for those modeling pix.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> @blondissima777 btw I just looked at Hermes.com, and I must just say you wear it so much better than the model! Hermes should pay YOU for those modeling pix.


Just took a peek; I agree!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

xiaoxiao said:


> Just being honest here. I want to see your different looks everyday!! (sorry not to sound like a stalker lol)


You’re a doll and not a stalker at all  I’ll do my best to take pictures when I’m really dressed to go out (like normal people do) instead of playing dress up with you guys and going nowhere hehehe


xiaoxiao said:


> Truly beautiful! What kind of fabric is it? Is it sort of like LP storm system kind of fabrics? I am in love!


Feels like a typical gabardine (?) used in trench coats, but it’s much lighter than the one used in Burberry Trench coats and the fabric also has a beautiful sheen to it instead of been matte. I’ll try to take a picture in good lighting tomorrow. It’s one of the most stunning fabrics I’ve ever seen. Even the finish on the inside is TDF in a maroon color with a darker brown piping. They really know how how to get you with every detail!


TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh that's great! Love Stuart Weitzman (great fit for me) and Resort2019! Going to ask my SA! Thank you so much!


Anytime, my dear! Hope we’ll be twinning soon!
I love their shoes! My black Lowlands are my winter ballerina flats hehehe


xiaoxiao said:


> @blondissima777 btw I just looked at Hermes.com, and I must just say you wear it so much better than the model! Hermes should pay YOU for those modeling pix.


You’re the best! 
Unless H gets on the ‘real people’ wagon, I still need to grow about 10 cms before I get hired for the job
You really made my week. I will feel better every time I wear my RTW from now on thanks to you!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Just took a peek; I agree!


You’re too sweet for words, lil kitty! 
So we stay on topic, I snuck into the other room where my other hat is for an impromptu little late night shoot...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> You’re too sweet for words, lil kitty!
> So we stay on topic, I snuck into the other room where my other hat is for an impromptu little late night shoot...


Ooooh sneaking into different rooms to take pic! This is sooo much fuuuuuun! Especially with gorgeous H RTW!  Your hat looks absolutely fabulous on you!  Love the painting in the background too!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh sneaking into different rooms to take pic! This is sooo much fuuuuuun! Especially with gorgeous H RTW!  Your hat looks absolutely fabulous on you!  Love the painting in the background too!


Thank you, lil kitty! *hugs*
I’m just having a bit of fun with you guys.
Tell me about it! 
What is not so easy is trying to cover her naughty bits and remain on the DL at the same time. It was like piloting a helicopter!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, lil kitty! *hugs*
> I’m just having a bit of fun with you guys.
> Tell me about it!
> What is not so easy is trying to cover her naughty bits and remain on the DL at the same time. It was like piloting a helicopter!


Ahahahahaha!  Naughty bits!


----------



## xiaoxiao

@blondissima777 cant wait for the close up fabric pix. It’s interesting I didn’t even notice the coat at the store, and certainly NOT on h.com.  But then your modeling pix I  !


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Just read your trip to Paris post!  Wow, No wonder you are sleepy and jet lagged!  Super congrats on getting the apricot! Great color, and it looks fantastic on you!  I think you made the right choice, and your effort is well worth the beautiful K! Super Duper congrats!


You always make me smile 
I’m also into blue lately but I think the size won over the colour this time.


----------



## adb

Sharing my ootd during my last visit..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> You always make me smile
> I’m also into blue lately but I think the size won over the colour this time.


Ohhhh Hillychristie~~ You are in big trouble! 
I wore only black/grey. 
Then I lost my senses and bought a magnolia pico, so I rushed out and bought some pink clothes. 
Then I went crazy and bought a blue pico, so I had to buy blue clothes. 
Then blinded by a B, I got Etoupe B, so I had to run out and buy beigey clothes...
H takes over your closet! 
Er....But it's fun! 
Enjoy your Apricot K! Looking forward to your Action pics!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhh Hillychristie~~ You are in big trouble!
> I wore only black/grey.
> Then I lost my senses and bought a magnolia pico, so I rushed out and bought some pink clothes.
> Then I went crazy and bought a blue pico, so I had to buy blue clothes.
> Then blinded by a B, I got Etoupe B, so I had to run out and buy beigey clothes...
> H takes over your closet!
> Er....But it's fun!
> Enjoy your Apricot K! Looking forward to your Action pics!


GULP


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhh Hillychristie~~ You are in big trouble!
> I wore only black/grey.
> Then I lost my senses and bought a magnolia pico, so I rushed out and bought some pink clothes.
> Then I went crazy and bought a blue pico, so I had to buy blue clothes.
> Then blinded by a B, I got Etoupe B, so I had to run out and buy beigey clothes...
> H takes over your closet!
> Er....But it's fun!
> Enjoy your Apricot K! Looking forward to your Action pics!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

xiaoxiao said:


> @blondissima777 cant wait for the close up fabric pix. It’s interesting I didn’t even notice the coat at the store, and certainly NOT on h.com.  But then your modeling pix I  !


I’m like moths to a flame when I see black, white or taupe/beige!
I can detect it anywhere on the store hehehe
As you can see, depending on the lighting, the coat has a marron sheen to it, but it’s taupe/gray.
The pictures are below.


TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhh Hillychristie~~ You are in big trouble!
> I wore only black/grey.
> Then I lost my senses and bought a magnolia pico, so I rushed out and bought some pink clothes.
> Then I went crazy and bought a blue pico, so I had to buy blue clothes.
> Then blinded by a B, I got Etoupe B, so I had to run out and buy beigey clothes...
> H takes over your closet!
> Er....But it's fun!
> Enjoy your Apricot K! Looking forward to your Action pics!


Slippery slope? Slippery takeover and it happens to all of us!
It’s like a plague. I got my aubergine and not only it became one of my favorite colors, it even extended itself to burgundy; that’s how powerful it is! 
Had to buy clothes, accessories, shoes to go with it? Check! Check! Check!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhh Hillychristie~~ You are in big trouble!
> I wore only black/grey.
> Then I lost my senses and bought a magnolia pico, so I rushed out and bought some pink clothes.
> Then I went crazy and bought a blue pico, so I had to buy blue clothes.
> Then blinded by a B, I got Etoupe B, so I had to run out and buy beigey clothes...
> H takes over your closet!
> Er....But it's fun!
> Enjoy your Apricot K! Looking forward to your Action pics!


Welcome to the Dark Side! 
AKA Orange Black Hole Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Hillychristie

blondissima777 said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side!
> AKA Orange Black Hole Mwahahahaha!


I practise some self restraint and bought my DH a Constance belt with the credits when I downsized my K instead of adding another accessory for myself ... but you’re giving me second thoughts now... I don’t hope to have to join anyone of you on ban island some day 

All of you are such enablers


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hillychristie said:


> I practise some self restraint and bought my DH a Constance belt with the credits when I downsized my K instead of adding another accessory for myself ... but you’re giving me second thoughts now... I don’t hope to have to join anyone of you on ban island some day
> 
> All of you are such enablers


I was wearing a Magnolia twillaine and passed on a beautiful Rose Pourpre Kelly and didn’t even ask to see a Vert Cypress B or K after buying a hat the same color right before it.
I deserve  2 ‘GET OUT OF BAN ISLAND FREE’ cards for this


----------



## NOIRetMoi

periogirl28 said:


> Er yes. I did. A couple of boxes.


No showy of the boxies?


----------



## periogirl28

blondissima777 said:


> No showy of the boxies?


When I return from Ban Island.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

periogirl28 said:


> When I return from Ban Island.


I’m deeply saddened. My condolences. Hope you’re able to return to freedom soon.


----------



## Meta

Devouring trdelnìk in Prague with mini Roulis. 


At the zoo admiring the pretty sight of Greater flamingos in the snow.


----------



## xiaoxiao

blondissima777 said:


> I’m like moths to a flame when I see black, white or taupe/beige!
> I can detect it anywhere on the store hehehe
> As you can see, depending on the lighting, the coat has a marron sheen to it, but it’s taupe/gray.
> The pictures are below.
> 
> Slippery slope? Slippery takeover and it happens to all of us!
> It’s like a plague. I got my aubergine and not only it became one of my favorite colors, it even extended itself to burgundy; that’s how powerful it is!
> Had to buy clothes, accessories, shoes to go with it? Check! Check! Check!




You seriously take pix better than h.com! Can’t wait to check it out in person.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

xiaoxiao said:


> You seriously take pix better than h.com! Can’t wait to check it out in person.


Oh, please. You’re making me blush!
That’s just because they like to be mysterious and I give it all away!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

weN84 said:


> Devouring trdelnìk in Prague with mini Roulis.
> View attachment 4339330
> 
> At the zoo admiring the pretty sight of Greater flamingos in the snow.
> View attachment 4339337


Beautiful picture, stunning bag & tasty treat = Perfection!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> I’m like moths to a flame when I see black, white or taupe/beige!
> I can detect it anywhere on the store hehehe
> As you can see, depending on the lighting, the coat has a marron sheen to it, but it’s taupe/gray.
> The pictures are below.
> 
> Slippery slope? Slippery takeover and it happens to all of us!
> It’s like a plague. I got my aubergine and not only it became one of my favorite colors, it even extended itself to burgundy; that’s how powerful it is!
> Had to buy clothes, accessories, shoes to go with it? Check! Check! Check!


Wow, this is really beautiful! The material, and the handstitched contrast stitching is gorgeous! 
Slippery slope greased with Pamplemousse Rose Balm 


NOIRetMoi said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side!
> AKA Orange Black Hole Mwahahahaha!


Your evil laugh! 


weN84 said:


> Devouring trdelnìk in Prague with mini Roulis.
> View attachment 4339330
> 
> At the zoo admiring the pretty sight of Greater flamingos in the snow.
> View attachment 4339337


Wow, such fun (and delicious!) pic! Gorgeous Roulis
!I didn't know flamingos can survive in the cold!  I want to put sweaters on each and everyone of them! 
Thank you for your fun pic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> I was wearing a Magnolia twillaine and passed on a beautiful Rose Pourpre Kelly and didn’t even ask to see a Vert Cypress B or K after buying a hat the same color right before it.
> I deserve  2 ‘GET OUT OF BAN ISLAND FREE’ cards for this


Definitely impressive!


----------



## Addicted to bags

xiaoxiao said:


> @blondissima777 btw I just looked at Hermes.com, and I must just say you wear it so much better than the model! Hermes should pay YOU for those modeling pix.


I agree! On the model I wouldn’t have looked twice at the coat! But on you, I want to inquire if they have one for short people 


NOIRetMoi said:


> Apologies again if my ego lasts twice as long on a high note...
> You’re a darling, TBH!
> Hahaha don’t we all hide in the bathroom to take selfies with our shopping in the middle of the night or day?
> It’s a ‘raincoat’ from the Resort 2019 collection, the fabric is very unique because it’s gray and has a very subtle red iridescence to it and the icing on the cake is the gorgeous contrast stitching details all around it.
> It also comes in Navy, but I didn’t see it because they didn’t have it. Doesn’t matter because I’m crazy about mine. Just realized today my Stuart Weitzman Lowland boots are a perfect match. I’m so excited! Gray from head to toe here we go!
> Here’s a runway picture and the important info on the receipt:
> Trench Integre Double Repellent Marron


----------



## Meta

NOIRetMoi said:


> Beautiful picture, stunning bag & tasty treat = Perfection!


Thank you. 


TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, such fun (and delicious!) pic! Gorgeous Roulis
> !I didn't know flamingos can survive in the cold!  I want to put sweaters on each and everyone of them!
> Thank you for your fun pic!


 A friend said the same about putting clothes on them. In any case, thank you for your kind words.


----------



## luvlux64

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, that is super cute! Love the fun and happy colour!


Thank you


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> I agree! On the model I wouldn’t have looked twice at the coat! But on you, I want to inquire if they have one for short people


Thank you, Atb!
No worries, I’m here to represent the shortys! 
#HermesPetiteSquad, yeah!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Fear and Loathing in the Chocolate Factory...


----------



## krawford

Quick cup before I am out the door


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Definitely impressive!


Thank you, my dear, although now that I think about it, as long as we have a batch of freshly baked cookies handy, there’s no use for Get Out of Ban Island Free Cards...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

NOIRetMoi said:


> Fear and Loathing in the Chocolate Factory...


What’s better than chocolate and H?  I can’t think of a thing.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> What’s better than chocolate and H?  I can’t think of a thing.


H and cheese?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> H and cheese?


Love chocolate too, but.....Oh nooooo! don't get me started on cheese! I choose cheese over chocolates! Brie, Chèvre, stinky Stilton...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Thank you, my dear, although now that I think about it, as long as we have a batch of freshly baked cookies handy, there’s no use for Get Out of Ban Island Free Cards...


May I have your cards???


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

NOIRetMoi said:


> H and cheese?





TresBeauHermes said:


> Love chocolate too, but.....Oh nooooo! don't get me started on cheese! I choose cheese over chocolates! Brie, Chèvre, stinky Stilton...


i

Those are definitely great.......but chocolate still wins in my book.  Something we agree on I bet is how wonderful that hat is!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love chocolate too, but.....Oh nooooo! don't get me started on cheese! I choose cheese over chocolates! Brie, Chèvre, stinky Stilton...


My favorites (I’ll bring a Vacherin, too!)


TresBeauHermes said:


> May I have your cards???


They’re yours but the cheese plate is on you. Deal?


ODEDIHAIMS said:


> i
> 
> Those are definitely great.......but chocolate still wins in my book.  Something we agree on I bet is how wonderful that hat is!


No fight from me on the chocolate other than a nice truffle once in a while. You can borrow the hat anytime you want, but my Nutella is off bounds, sorry.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> Devouring trdelnìk in Prague with mini Roulis.
> View attachment 4339330
> 
> At the zoo admiring the pretty sight of Greater flamingos in the snow.
> View attachment 4339337


Wow, so pretty !! Have fun in Prague.  I've been seeing a lot of travel programs on Prague lately and it is on my list.  That Roulis mini is just too cute.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Meta

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow, so pretty !! Have fun in Prague.  I've been seeing a lot of travel programs on Prague lately and it is on my list.  That Roulis mini is just too cute.


Thanks!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> AhahahaHermetitis IS close to dermatitis! You develop rashes when you don't go to H for a while!


I'm still laughing, dear TresBeauHermes!  And I entirely agree with you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love chocolate too, but.....Oh nooooo! don't get me started on cheese! I choose cheese over chocolates! Brie, Chèvre, stinky Stilton...



What about H, cheese and wine? [emoji56]


----------



## Hat Trick

Cookiefiend said:


> What about H, cheese and wine? [emoji56]



 Count me in!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Cookiefiend said:


> What about H, cheese and wine? [emoji56]


The holy grail! 
(And sorry to sound unglamorous, but depending on the circumstances, I love a cold, bubbly Diet Coke or Coke Zero as well!)


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Cookiefiend said:


> What about H, cheese and wine? [emoji56]


We should have an Hermès, cheese & wine festival. A lot more glamorous than JUST cheese and wine, right? 

And inspired by Stilton, here’s another shot from earlier today...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> I'm still laughing, dear TresBeauHermes!  And I entirely agree with you!


ahahaha The rashes are orange!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> ahahaha The rashes are orange!


That sounds like Hyperhermetitis: what you usually have on your way to Ban Island!
Hypohermetitis: the rashes are pale and you need a big dose of orange ‘juice’ to make them look normal and blend with your skin again.
I think that’s how Hermetitis works, if I’m not mistaken...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Cookiefiend said:


> What about H, cheese and wine? [emoji56]





Hat Trick said:


> Count me in!





NOIRetMoi said:


> The holy grail!
> (And sorry to sound unglamorous, but depending on the circumstances, I love a cold, bubbly Diet Coke or Coke Zero as well!)


Don't have Coke, but I have sparkling water!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> We should have an Hermès, cheese & wine festival. A lot more glamorous than JUST cheese and wine, right?
> 
> And inspired by Stilton, here’s another shot from earlier today...


What a coooooool pic! 


NOIRetMoi said:


> That sounds like Hyperhermetitis: what you usually have on your way to Ban Island!
> Hypohermetitis: the rashes are pale and you need a big dose of orange ‘juice’ to make them look normal and blend with your skin again.
> I think that’s how Hermetitis works, if I’m not mistaken...


Bwahahahahahaha Now I know! Hyperhermetitis!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Don't have Coke, but I have sparkling water!
> View attachment 4340959


Thank you and
I’m salivating like a Pavlovian dog!!
We definitely need more H food porn here!


----------



## MotoChiq

NOIRetMoi said:


> H and cheese?



Don’t for get the wine [emoji485] !


----------



## Hillychristie

NOIRetMoi said:


> Thank you, Atb!
> No worries, I’m here to represent the shortys!
> #HermesPetiteSquad, yeah!


Really...you look tall in the picture...love


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Don't have Coke, but I have sparkling water!
> View attachment 4340959


Love your teacups and plates 

I was admiring the homeware at FSH but contemplated how to bring them home. DH is a fan of their non-bag items. He wanted to get the saddle and bicycle back  but I talked him out of it. The bike was not for sale anyway. I couldn’t resist taking a shot there though


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Love your teacups and plates
> 
> I was admiring the homeware at FSH but contemplated how to bring them home. DH is a fan of their non-bag items. He wanted to get the saddle and bicycle back  but I talked him out of it. The bike was not for sale anyway. I couldn’t resist taking a shot there though


 I like your DH! saddle and bike! Wow you're at FSH with your lovely Herbag!  I hope you're having lots of fun! Take lots of pics please!
The tablewares are very well packed, so might be a little bulky, but you can certainly bring some "samples" home! Looking forward to seeing your haul!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> Love your teacups and plates
> 
> I was admiring the homeware at FSH but contemplated how to bring them home. DH is a fan of their non-bag items. He wanted to get the saddle and bicycle back  but I talked him out of it. The bike was not for sale anyway. I couldn’t resist taking a shot there though


FSH is happy to pack and ship tableware to you.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hillychristie said:


> Really...you look tall in the picture...love


Thank you. I do my best. Not easy since H clothes are made for women about 10 cms taller than I am  
*pats 3 1/2 inch boots in the back for job well done*


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Hillychristie said:


> Love your teacups and plates
> 
> I was admiring the homeware at FSH but contemplated how to bring them home. DH is a fan of their non-bag items. He wanted to get the saddle and bicycle back  but I talked him out of it. The bike was not for sale anyway. I couldn’t resist taking a shot there though



I’m sorry, but I just keep wanting to straighten that “painting” (version Robe du Soir) to your right.....


----------



## Hillychristie

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I’m sorry, but I just keep wanting to straighten that “painting” (version Robe du Soir) to your right.....


Will do it for you if I were still there


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> ahahaha The rashes are orange!


Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## crisbac

With DH and my Herbag at Llao Llao Hotel in the Argentinian Patagonia. Happy Valentine's Day, my dear tPF friends!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

crisbac said:


> With DH and my Herbag at Llao Llao Hotel in the Argentinian Patagonia. Happy Valentine's Day, my dear tPF friends!
> View attachment 4341535


You, too! 
Beautiful place! 
Have fun!


----------



## cafecreme15

Looks beautiful! Have a great time!

Loving all the shots of Herbags here lately.


----------



## crisbac

NOIRetMoi said:


> You, too!
> Beautiful place!
> Have fun!


Thank you, NOIRetMoi!  Have fun too!


----------



## crisbac

cafecreme15 said:


> Looks beautiful! Have a great time!
> 
> Loving all the shots of Herbags here lately.


Thank you, cafecreme15!  Have a great time too!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> With DH and my Herbag at Llao Llao Hotel in the Argentinian Patagonia. Happy Valentine's Day, my dear tPF friends!
> View attachment 4341535



You and your Herbag in Bariloche  Two beauties! Happy Valentine”s Day my dearest @crisbac !


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> You and your Herbag in Bariloche  Two beauties! Happy Valentine”s Day my dearest @crisbac !


Thank you so much, my dearest PetiteParisChic!  You're always so sweet!  Have a wonderful Valentine's Day!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> FSH is happy to pack and ship tableware to you.


Oooooh very dangerous info!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> With DH and my Herbag at Llao Llao Hotel in the Argentinian Patagonia. Happy Valentine's Day, my dear tPF friends!
> View attachment 4341535


I googled the hotel and....what a gorgeous resort! If it wasn't for you, I wouldn't have known such a place existed! Your Herbag looks right at home on that gorgeous chair (love the lamps too) Thank you for sharing! Have a wonderful time! Happy Valentine's Day too!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> I googled the hotel and....what a gorgeous resort! If it wasn't for you, I wouldn't have known such a place existed! our Herbag looks right at home on that gorgeous chair (love the lamps too) Thank you for sharing! Have a wonderful time! Happy Valentine's Day too!


Thank you so much, dear TresBeauHermes!  And if you like skiing, Llao Llao is even better in winter!  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Happy V day, guys.
Love is a battlefield.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Happy V day, guys.
> Love is a battlefield.


I surrender! 
Wowww! such a cool pic! Info on your trousers please! TIA!
Happy V day!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> I surrender!
> Wowww! such a cool pic! Info on your trousers please! TIA!
> Happy V day!


Hi, my dearest darling! Thank you  
I just got them at Bloomingdale’s. It’s a brand called Mother. They had a bunch of them with stripes (also from other brands). I also bought a black with a single thin gold stripe and another with a wide beaded stripe


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooh very dangerous info!


Exactly....not telling DH


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Hi, my dearest darling! Thank you
> I just got them at Bloomingdale’s. It’s a brand called Mother. They had a bunch of them with stripes (also from other brands). I also bought a black with a single thin gold stripe and another with a wide beaded stripe


Thank you sweetie! oooh so many to choose from Going to check out Bloomies tomorrow! 


Hillychristie said:


> Exactly....not telling DH


AhahahahahaSmart move! Tell him they only ship bags!


----------



## Hillychristie

cafecreme15 said:


> Looks beautiful! Have a great time!
> 
> Loving all the shots of Herbags here lately.



Yes, and all seemed to be in black

Here’s another shot of the noir Herbag in action!

Thanks for letting me post again


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Yes, and all seemed to be in black
> 
> Here’s another shot of the noir Herbag in action!
> 
> Thanks for letting me post again


Super cool pic! more pics please! Love the Louvre (especially with Herbag!)


----------



## crisbac

NOIRetMoi said:


> Happy V day, guys.
> Love is a battlefield.


Definitely a battlefield!  Happy day, dear NOIRetMoi! 


Hillychristie said:


> Yes, and all seemed to be in black
> 
> Here’s another shot of the noir Herbag in action!
> 
> Thanks for letting me post again


Great pic, Hillychristie!  And twins with the Herbag!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hillychristie said:


> Yes, and all seemed to be in black
> 
> Here’s another shot of the noir Herbag in action!
> 
> Thanks for letting me post again


If I keep seeing beautiful photos of black Herbags, my vintage 2 way one will be very jealous but the NOIR crowd will be ecstatic one more might be joining the team


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you sweetie! oooh so many to choose from Going to check out Bloomies tomorrow!
> 
> AhahahahahaSmart move! Tell him they only ship bags!


They had so many great pairs, it took me about 3 hours to narrow it down to less than half the jeans department  Hope you find some great pairs. Looking forward to seeing some mod shots!


crisbac said:


> Definitely a battlefield!  Happy day, dear NOIRetMoi!
> 
> Great pic, Hillychristie!  And twins with the Herbag!


Hope you’re having a great time in Patagonia, my dear!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Getting ready for V Day dinner!
Happy Valentines everybody~~~


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for V Day dinner!
> Happy Valentines everybody~~~
> View attachment 4342014


Happy V day!
Meowza! 
Bring a defibrillator, just in case


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for V Day dinner!
> Happy Valentines everybody~~~
> View attachment 4342014


Wow


----------



## Moirai

Wearing Iris on Valentine’s


----------



## Moirai

NOIRetMoi said:


> Happy V day, guys.
> Love is a battlefield.


Looking so cool! 


Hillychristie said:


> Yes, and all seemed to be in black
> 
> Here’s another shot of the noir Herbag in action!
> 
> Thanks for letting me post again


Great pic! Have a wonderful time!


TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for V Day dinner!
> Happy Valentines everybody~~~
> View attachment 4342014


Wow is right! You look amazing!!!!! Love the outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Happy V day!
> Meowza!
> Bring a defibrillator, just in case





Hillychristie said:


> Wow





Moirai said:


> Wow is right! You look amazing!!!!! Love the outfit!


Gosh, thank you NeM, Hillychristie, Moirai! Not very use to compliments...
My very first full body pic on TPF! 
Build up courage and put this pic up....
I think I might need a proper belt; the stringy one makes me look like a roasted ham


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Moirai said:


> Wearing Iris on Valentine’s
> View attachment 4342084


Love the colours!  Your purple shirt goes really well with your lovely scarf!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gosh, thank you NeM, Hillychristie, Moirai! Not very use to compliments...
> My very first full body pic on TPF!
> Build up courage and put this pic up....
> I think I might need a proper belt; the stringy one makes me look like a roasted ham


Yes yes I notice it’s your first full body pic. The song “ come on ... vogue...” by Madonna came ringing in my ear when I saw your picture. Post more often!


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for V Day dinner!
> Happy Valentines everybody~~~
> View attachment 4342014


You look gorgeous!  Tell us what you are wearing?  Thanks!!


----------



## DYH

After 6 wks with my GA, i’ve finally gotten my act to change my bag! My favorite Kelly - K20.  #WinningAtLife


----------



## azukitea

DYH said:


> After 6 wks with my GA, i’ve finally gotten my act to change my bag! My favorite Kelly - K20.  #WinningAtLife
> 
> View attachment 4342294


love your hashtag #winningatlife and your bag ofc!!


----------



## DYH

azukitea said:


> love your hashtag #winningatlife and your bag ofc!!


i mean, i just realized that w that photo enlarged, you can see the padding in my chanel flats - like the shape of my dirty feet!!!!  if that's not winning at life, I don't know what is! so embarrassing! sorry guys!


----------



## Rhl2987

DYH said:


> After 6 wks with my GA, i’ve finally gotten my act to change my bag! My favorite Kelly - K20.  #WinningAtLife
> 
> View attachment 4342294


Love your silver shoes too!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for V Day dinner!
> Happy Valentines everybody~~~
> View attachment 4342014


No ham! You’re crazy, girl.
I can tell you have a banging bod, no ham, because you have killer legs!


Moirai said:


> Wearing Iris on Valentine’s
> View attachment 4342084


You look beautiful!


DYH said:


> After 6 wks with my GA, i’ve finally gotten my act to change my bag! My favorite Kelly - K20.  #WinningAtLife
> 
> View attachment 4342294


Love the bag, but I’ll always remember you for this mirror, your shoes on the floor and your metallic shoes!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> i mean, i just realized that w that photo enlarged, you can see the padding in my chanel flats - like the shape of my dirty feet!!!!  if that's not winning at life, I don't know what is! so embarrassing! sorry guys!


It’s not dirt at all, it’s the indentation of your toes that makes a shadow. I wear those too to make shoes comfier


----------



## DYH

NOIRetMoi said:


> It’s not dirt at all, it’s the indentation of your toes that makes a shadow. I wear those too to make shoes comfier


yes yes, of course that's what it is... 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for V Day dinner!
> Happy Valentines everybody~~~
> View attachment 4342014


Beautiful pic, dear TresBeauHermes!!  Perfect outfit!!  And I agree with the others, you look amazing!!!


----------



## Genie27

DYH said:


> i mean, i just realized that w that photo enlarged, you can see the padding in my chanel flats - like the shape of my dirty feet!!!!  if that's not winning at life, I don't know what is! so embarrassing! sorry guys!


Actually quite helpful - I’ve been looking for leather front-half insoles for my heels, as I don’t like the feel of gel under my feet. 

What brand do you use?

(Awesome K as well!)


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for V Day dinner!
> Happy Valentines everybody~~~
> View attachment 4342014



Beautiful! Hope you had a great night, dear TBH! [emoji253]


----------



## Moirai

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gosh, thank you NeM, Hillychristie, Moirai! Not very use to compliments...
> My very first full body pic on TPF!
> Build up courage and put this pic up....
> I think I might need a proper belt; the stringy one makes me look like a roasted ham


You're so funny Tres! You look very chic in that outfit. Same here with courage...nervous every time I post a pic  


TresBeauHermes said:


> Love the colours!  Your purple shirt goes really well with your lovely scarf!


Thank you! You're always very sweet.


NOIRetMoi said:


> No ham! You’re crazy, girl.
> I can tell you have a banging bod, no ham, because you have killer legs!
> 
> You look beautiful!
> 
> Love the bag, but I’ll always remember you for this mirror, your shoes on the floor and your metallic shoes!


Thank you for your kind compliment!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for V Day dinner!
> Happy Valentines everybody~~~
> View attachment 4342014


*You need have NO worries about posting a full body pic!  EVER!  You are so classy looking.....*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DR2014 said:


> You look gorgeous!  Tell us what you are wearing?  Thanks!!


Thank you DR2014! 
The Dress is from SS19 Astrologies Finesse Aunage Tunic in black. H920624DN
The shawl is 100% cashmere from Janavi (Saks and NM carries them)  http://janavi.com
Shoes is NM brand (super great price!) 
HTH!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> After 6 wks with my GA, i’ve finally gotten my act to change my bag! My favorite Kelly - K20.  #WinningAtLife
> 
> View attachment 4342294


Pretty K and so many cute shoes (with and without pads )! Your silver shoes is rockin' !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Beautiful pic, dear TresBeauHermes!!  Perfect outfit!!  And I agree with the others, you look amazing!!!


Thank you crisbac! I need a belt to regain my waist!!!


bobkat1991 said:


> *You need have NO worries about posting a full body pic!  EVER!  You are so classy looking.....*


Thank you bobkat1991 I always look forward to your pics with your sunny smile!


----------



## bobkat1991

Tonight, en route to our delayed Anniversary/Valentine's movie bistro date.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

bobkat1991 said:


> Tonight, en route to our delayed Anniversary/Valentine's movie bistro date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342889
> View attachment 4342891


Happy delayed Valentine’s Day, my dear!
I hope you have a great date!
You look beautiful as always! 
I love how even your gorgeous blue eyes match your bag, your lipstick with your shirt and your necklace pulls it all together!  We should all take a page from your book on color, styling and smiling!


----------



## DYH

Genie27 said:


> Actually quite helpful - I’ve been looking for leather front-half insoles for my heels, as I don’t like the feel of gel under my feet.
> 
> What brand do you use?
> 
> (Awesome K as well!)


no idea! it's whatever Chanel gave me when i bought the shoes...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Tonight, en route to our delayed Anniversary/Valentine's movie bistro date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342889
> View attachment 4342891


Gosh, everything is so well coordinated!  Love your necklace! Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bobkat1991 said:


> Tonight, en route to our delayed Anniversary/Valentine's movie bistro date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342889
> View attachment 4342891



I hope you have a lovely evening - you look smashing! [emoji173]️


----------



## shoppermomof4

Loving this cardi [emoji173]️


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## missD

K25 at the Bellagio yesterday.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Beautiful! Hope you had a great night, dear TBH!


Hi Renet~~~ Missed you 
Thank you!  The dinner was great! Had to loosen the belt at the end...


shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving this cardi [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343067


What great colours! Looks fantastic on you!


BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thought this was such a fun pic, me with my RP k25 and my friend with her Magnolia B30 seeing Mean Girls!  All pink everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343150


Great pic! Loooooove pink!


missD said:


> K25 at the Bellagio yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4343186


Wow, what a fantastic pic!


----------



## bobkat1991

NOIRetMoi said:


> Happy delayed Valentine’s Day, my dear!
> I hope you have a great date!
> You look beautiful as always!
> I love how even your gorgeous blue eyes match your bag, your lipstick with your shirt and your necklace pulls it all together!  We should all take a page from your book on color, styling and smiling!


*Your post has made me blush, NOIRetMoi!  This forum makes me feel like a fashion model.  And Lord knows, I'm no fashion model!!!*



TresBeauHermes said:


> Gosh, everything is so well coordinated!  Love your necklace! Looks gorgeous on you!


*Thank you, sweet TresBeauHermes!*



Cookiefiend said:


> I hope you have a lovely evening - you look smashing! [emoji173]️


*Thank you, girlfriend!  We had a lovely time, all planned by him.  Good dinner at our movie seats and romantic comedy movie.*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving this cardi [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343067


Love your whole look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## acrowcounted

Had to bring out the Rose Extreme C24 for a belated Valentines date night


----------



## Mrs.Z

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving this cardi [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343067



I have my eye on this too!  Love it, can you post more shots if you get time!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

When your Kelly Wallet matches your hair...


----------



## LT bag lady

Traveling


----------



## Incalifornia7

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous photos! Is the middle painting a Sargent portrait?


I am sorry - I do not remember who painted the middle picture. I loved it . I adore and respect this style. I am not into abstract art and Picasso does not do much for me but everyone knows Picasso so my Kelly had to be next to it. However, this peaceful portrait gave me some joy. I was not able to find it on internet to see who the author is.


----------



## DYH

BBC said:


> When your Kelly Wallet matches your hair...
> 
> View attachment 4343764


Your hair is so cool!! love it!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

BBC said:


> When your Kelly Wallet matches your hair...
> 
> View attachment 4343764


Omg your hair!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

DYH said:


> Your hair is so cool!! love it!!!



Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji173]️



LovingTheOrange said:


> Omg your hair!!!!



Thanks sweetie!! I have been VERY tempted to try your color, but this was the easiest switching from red. It still took two days but I LOVE it and will keep pink for a while. 

My colorist insisted I get a cool new cut to go with the pink, and for second (and third!!) day hair she also suggested the beachwaver. This was my first try with it and it was really easy [emoji28]

Anyway I have to rethink my scarves now and after all these years I’m excited to be able to wear hot pinks again! The wallet is perfect!


----------



## niki_y

Vintage box leather is so sleek, love the way it goes with all outfits!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Kelly’s first night out!!


----------



## missD

Kelly 25 doing some work picking up our new bathroom tiles today. So in love with this bag since I can wear it crossbody with a twilly extension.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

BBC said:


> When your Kelly Wallet matches your hair...
> 
> View attachment 4343764





niki_y said:


> View attachment 4344188
> 
> 
> Love it, BBC!!
> And now it all makes sense. Thank you. I finally know why I’m so drawn to neutral bags. It’s my hair!
> Vintage box leather is so sleek, love the way it goes with all outfits!


Stunning!
Hope to join the club someday!


----------



## bobkat1991

BBC said:


> When your Kelly Wallet matches your hair...
> 
> View attachment 4343764


*Great color for you and your wallet!!*


----------



## MommyDaze

Tyger Tyger scarf and vintage BB Clou bag.


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> When your Kelly Wallet matches your hair...
> 
> View attachment 4343764


Badass hair! LOVE IT!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Croisette7

MommyDaze said:


> Tyger Tyger scarf and vintage BB Clou bag.
> View attachment 4344640


So elegant!


----------



## DYH

Temperature went from t-shirt Saturday to jacket Monday..luckily, there’s an (or multiple) Hermes for every weather!


----------



## Poco

Tea time at Pierre Herme after shopping at Hermes. My date was my black 25B. My perfect afternoon!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Temperature went from t-shirt Saturday to jacket Monday..luckily, there’s an (or multiple) Hermes for every weather!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344913
> View attachment 4344914


Wow, from T-shirt to coat in one day?  Love your beautiful blue K! such a lovely pop of colour! And all those flowers!  I'm VERY impressed with your BIG eco-bag!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Poco said:


> Tea time at Pierre Herme after shopping at Hermes. My date was my black 25B. My perfect afternoon!


Ooooh King of Macaron!  His wife's totes aren't bad either! Hope you had fun!


----------



## DYH

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, from T-shirt to coat in one day?  Love your beautiful blue K! such a lovely pop of colour! And all those flowers!  I'm VERY impressed with your BIG eco-bag!


yea! crazy right? this temperature is unreal!
this is my favorite K I must admit, both in terms of size and color...


----------



## CaraBursae

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving this cardi [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343067



This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CaraBursae

Feelings of spring


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4345484
> 
> View attachment 4345486
> 
> Feelings of spring


Your fun dress is perfect match with your C! Gorgeous!


----------



## aisham




----------



## chkpfbeliever

DYH said:


> Temperature went from t-shirt Saturday to jacket Monday..luckily, there’s an (or multiple) Hermes for every weather!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344913
> View attachment 4344914


I call tell the neighborhood in the first photo.  Great flower district and your mini K is so cute with your bouquets.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BBC said:


> When your Kelly Wallet matches your hair...
> 
> View attachment 4343764


Perfect match !  Love that pink.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4345484
> 
> View attachment 4345486
> 
> Feelings of spring


Love your dress, perfect with your C!


----------



## DYH

chkpfbeliever said:


> I call tell the neighborhood in the first photo.  Great flower district and your mini K is so cute with your bouquets.


 As someone who is not from HK, I have to say, flower market is one of the best things about HK!


----------



## MommyDaze

Vibrato Plume 32 out for a quick stop to pick up Mexican food after movie with DDs.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

MommyDaze said:


> Vibrato Plume 32 out for a quick stop to pick up Mexican food after movie with DDs.
> View attachment 4345746


This is unique and classic Hermes. Imagine the hours of work just to produce one panel. The artistic mix of colours. Just like Missoni.


----------



## MommyDaze

periogirl28 said:


> This is unique and classic Hermes. Imagine the hours of work just to produce one panel. The artistic mix of colours. Just like Missoni.


Yes! I absolutely love vibrato.  I am stalking the preloved market for another piece.


----------



## thyme

Mary Poppins afternoon tea..






toilet with a view on 35th floor!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Mary Poppins afternoon tea..
> 
> View attachment 4345958
> View attachment 4345960
> View attachment 4345961
> 
> 
> toilet with a view on 35th floor!
> View attachment 4345964



That bag looks great on you -- an "effortless chic" look.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> That bag looks great on you -- an "effortless chic" look.



Thank you


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> Mary Poppins afternoon tea..
> 
> View attachment 4345958
> View attachment 4345960
> View attachment 4345961
> 
> 
> toilet with a view on 35th floor!
> View attachment 4345964


Gorgeous pics! The tea looks wonderful! Even the bathroom is so posh!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MommyDaze said:


> Vibrato Plume 32 out for a quick stop to pick up Mexican food after movie with DDs.
> View attachment 4345746


What a gorgeous vibrato! I love that you combo with tacos (my fav food!)


----------



## Addicted to bags

chincac said:


> Mary Poppins afternoon tea..
> 
> View attachment 4345958
> View attachment 4345960
> View attachment 4345961
> 
> 
> toilet with a view on 35th floor!
> View attachment 4345964


Gorgeous!! May I ask the color of your bag?


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Getting ready for V Day dinner!
> Happy Valentines everybody~~~
> View attachment 4342014


Oh your new dress looks awesome! And you say you don't take good mod shots! You look marvelous darhling!


----------



## thyme

Addicted to bags said:


> Gorgeous!! May I ask the color of your bag?



Thank you! It's blue encre mainly with the marquetry in blue obscure, blue zellige and amber


----------



## thyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous pics! The tea looks wonderful! Even the bathroom is so posh!



Thank you TresBeauHermes


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh your new dress looks awesome! And you say you don't take good mod shots! You look marvelous darhling!


Thank you AtoB~~ My very first attempt! 
Dah~~ling, it's the best dress to hide my lack of waist! I vant to be fit like you~~
Inspired by you, I actually went and bought those elastic stretchy bands to exercise with! Haven't used it yet....


----------



## Notorious Pink

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4345484
> 
> View attachment 4345486
> 
> Feelings of spring



Oooooooh.....love this green [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] and the dress match!!! [emoji7][emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

MommyDaze said:


> Vibrato Plume 32 out for a quick stop to pick up Mexican food after movie with DDs.
> View attachment 4345746



 Vibrato!!!! LOOOVE!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

NOIRetMoi said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!



bobkat1991 said:


> *Great color for you and your wallet!!*



Thanks so much!!!



Rami00 said:


> Badass hair! LOVE IT!



LOVE this. DS15 is ok with it but DS12 is not convinced (of course to him I am embarrassing anyway no matter what I do). [emoji8][emoji175][emoji8][emoji175][emoji8]



chkpfbeliever said:


> Perfect match !  Love that pink.



Thanks! I wish they would bring back rose shocking. [emoji175]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 1LV

MommyDaze said:


> Tyger Tyger scarf and vintage BB Clou bag.
> View attachment 4344640


So pretty.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4345484
> 
> View attachment 4345486
> 
> Feelings of spring


gorgeous! Is ur C24 in cactus?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

meowlett said:


> Cookies of the week.  The bags are backdrops.
> View attachment 4321464
> View attachment 4321465
> View attachment 4321466
> View attachment 4321467
> View attachment 4321468



The black is gorgeous, which size is it?


----------



## Addicted to bags

chincac said:


> Thank you! It's blue encre mainly with the marquetry in blue obscure, blue zellige and amber


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you AtoB~~ My very first attempt!
> Dah~~ling, it's the best dress to hide my lack of waist! I vant to be fit like you~~
> Inspired by you, I actually went and bought those elastic stretchy bands to exercise with! Haven't used it yet....


 Darhling, your waist is visible and those legs. They go for days, I'm jelly!


----------



## Addicted to bags

H scarf and scarf ring. Tried a new knot technique inspired by bunnycat.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MommyDaze said:


> Vibrato Plume 32 out for a quick stop to pick up Mexican food after movie with DDs.
> View attachment 4345746


I love Vibrato !!


----------



## Tonimichelle

MommyDaze said:


> Vibrato Plume 32 out for a quick stop to pick up Mexican food after movie with DDs.
> View attachment 4345746


Wow! What a beautiful bag, classic and gorgeous


----------



## Cookiefiend

MommyDaze said:


> Vibrato Plume 32 out for a quick stop to pick up Mexican food after movie with DDs.
> View attachment 4345746


A gorgeous Vibrato!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Little pony wanted to go to work with me !

View attachment 4347514


----------



## CaraBursae

Israeli_Flava said:


> gorgeous! Is ur C24 in cactus?



Thank you!
It‘s c24 swift bambou. 
Bambou and cactus are really close. I think cactus is just a little bit darker.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CaraBursae said:


> Thank you!
> It‘s c24 swift bambou.
> Bambou and cactus are really close. I think cactus is just a little bit darker.


Ahhh ok. Your bag is soooooo pretty!!!!! Love the whole ensamble!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> H scarf and scarf ring. Tried a new knot technique inspired by bunnycat.
> 
> View attachment 4347371


Wow, That looks gorgeous!  Beautiful scarf/ring too! I think you've turned into a scarf tying pro!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

I was so excited to wear my new cardi!
Thought very hard about what to wear with it.....jeans, white T-shirt, Chanel bootie, blue JQ, blue pico...
Yeah baby! Looking so cool and goooooooood! heh heh heh...
When I got home and took my cardi off, I realised I STILL HAD THE PRICE TAG ON!!!!
Way at the bottom, so the tag was hanging out....
I'm not the only one....right?


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> I was so excited to wear my new cardi!
> Thought very hard about what to wear with it.....jeans, white T-shirt, Chanel bootie, blue JQ, blue pico...
> Yeah baby! Looking so cool and goooooooood! heh heh heh...
> When I got home and took my cardi off, I realised I STILL HAD THE PRICE TAG ON!!!!
> Way at the bottom, so the tag was hanging out....
> I'm not the only one....right?
> View attachment 4347983
> View attachment 4347984


Years ago, I was meeting my then-husband in LA in January. He was coming in from a business trip to NYC. I took a new spring sport coat for him along with some other warm weather clothes. We were on Rodeo shopping when I noticed the salesman staring at us. (All the labels were still stitched on the back of a sleeve.) The guy probably thought we had been shoplifting as we didn’t notice it until we were having lunch in a restaurant sometime later. Yup. Mortified. You are not alone!

Love your cardi....tags and all!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> I was so excited to wear my new cardi!
> Thought very hard about what to wear with it.....jeans, white T-shirt, Chanel bootie, blue JQ, blue pico...
> Yeah baby! Looking so cool and goooooooood! heh heh heh...
> When I got home and took my cardi off, I realised I STILL HAD THE PRICE TAG ON!!!!
> Way at the bottom, so the tag was hanging out....
> I'm not the only one....right?
> View attachment 4347983
> View attachment 4347984


Oh no the tag was hanging out??  I'm pretty sure I've done it tons of times before


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Years ago, I was meeting my then-husband in LA in January. He was coming in from a business trip to NYC. I took a new spring sport coat for him along with some other warm weather clothes. We were on Rodeo shopping when I noticed the salesman staring at us. (All the labels were still stitched on the back of a sleeve.) The guy probably thought we had been shoplifting as we didn’t notice it until we were having lunch in a restaurant sometime later. Yup. Mortified. You are not alone!
> 
> Love your cardi....tags and all!


Ahahahaha  Those stitched on tags! It's so obvious that its easy to miss! 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh no the tag was hanging out??  I'm pretty sure I've done it tons of times before


Nahhhh I can't imagine you doing anything silly like this!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Nahhhh I can't imagine you doing anything silly like this!


Oh yeah and lots of other silly stuff besides! We don't have enough space for me to list them all


----------



## Hat Trick

TresBeauHermes said:


> I was so excited to wear my new cardi!
> Thought very hard about what to wear with it.....jeans, white T-shirt, Chanel bootie, blue JQ, blue pico...
> Yeah baby! Looking so cool and goooooooood! heh heh heh...
> When I got home and took my cardi off, I realised I STILL HAD THE PRICE TAG ON!!!!
> Way at the bottom, so the tag was hanging out....
> I'm not the only one....right?
> View attachment 4347983
> View attachment 4347984



You're not the only one...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> Mary Poppins afternoon tea..
> 
> View attachment 4345958
> View attachment 4345960
> View attachment 4345961
> 
> 
> toilet with a view on 35th floor!
> View attachment 4345964


Always looking so chic !!


----------



## periogirl28

DH’s Barda on the Eurostar back from Paris to London. Not shown is his CSGM. Lovely to share his cashmere scarves from time to time.


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Always looking so chic !!



Thank you


----------



## aisham

TresBeauHermes said:


> I was so excited to wear my new cardi!
> Thought very hard about what to wear with it.....jeans, white T-shirt, Chanel bootie, blue JQ, blue pico...
> Yeah baby! Looking so cool and goooooooood! heh heh heh...
> When I got home and took my cardi off, I realised I STILL HAD THE PRICE TAG ON!!!!
> Way at the bottom, so the tag was hanging out....
> I'm not the only one....right?
> View attachment 4347983
> View attachment 4347984


 
You were sooo exited to put it on that you forgot to remove the tag  . It is still way better than wearing something inside out  . An Hermes item inside out  no I've never done it , other items ? yes  .


----------



## aisham

last night


----------



## Hillychristie

aisham said:


> last night
> 
> View attachment 4348157


Nice matching with scarf. Is this abricot?


----------



## momasaurus

aisham said:


> last night
> 
> View attachment 4348157


Nice!!


----------



## aisham

Hillychristie said:


> Nice matching with scarf. Is this abricot?


 no actually it is jaune ambre in chèvre leather , yes it is a nice match I love them together they are so me . Here is the whole outfit


----------



## aisham

momasaurus said:


> Nice!!


thank you


----------



## Hillychristie

aisham said:


> no actually it is jaune ambre in chèvre leather , yes it is a nice match I love them together they are so me . Here is the whole outfit
> 
> View attachment 4348189


Thanks for the inspiration...planning my outfit to match my new abricot K
though the two shades are slightly different


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

aisham said:


> no actually it is jaune ambre in chèvre leather , yes it is a nice match I love them together they are so me . Here is the whole outfit
> 
> View attachment 4348189


Beautiful with the H Boots!


----------



## CaraBursae

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhh ok. Your bag is soooooo pretty!!!!! Love the whole ensamble!



Thanks a again. [emoji253][emoji5]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hat Trick said:


> You're not the only one...





aisham said:


> You were sooo exited to put it on that you forgot to remove the tag  . It is still way better than wearing something inside out  . An Hermes item inside out  no I've never done it , other items ? yes  .


Good point! I must calm myself down before wearing anything new from H!
 ahahahahaha! inside out?!
Okay, with your "inside out", and @diane278 "stitched labels", and @Addicted to bags 's "too many to mention", 
I'm starting to feel much better!  Thank you!


----------



## bobkat1991

aisham said:


> no actually it is jaune ambre in chèvre leather , yes it is a nice match I love them together they are so me . Here is the whole outfit
> 
> View attachment 4348189


*Please post these two photos on the Hermes Bags Perfect Match Hermes Shawls thread?  The two are an outstanding example of that whole concept!*


----------



## aisham

bobkat1991 said:


> *Please post these two photos on the Hermes Bags Perfect Match Hermes Shawls thread?  The two are an outstanding example of that whole concept!*



yes sure I'll post it


----------



## Hillychristie

Popped by the local store with B.
Tempted to get a companion for B 

Noir 2002 swift
Bleu encre 2002 evercolor
Passed. Will hold out for C


----------



## andforpoise

Wore my new belt to dinner last night


----------



## Cookiefiend

At the office today


----------



## cafecreme15

GP36 in Bordeaux and Paris loafers today, on the way to work.


----------



## Genie27

Beach time - short robe du soir and long Brazil pareos - they are thin cotton muslin. 

I also used the short one as a shawl on a windy evening. 

I was afraid they were too bright, but they look amazing in the Caribbean sunshine. And so easy to wear.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> GP36 in Bordeaux and Paris loafers today, on the way to work.
> View attachment 4349575


Very chic!


----------



## Solday

My favorite bag this winter


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> At the office today
> View attachment 4349546


Beautiful!


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Beach time - short robe du soir and long Brazil pareos - they are thin cotton muslin.
> 
> I also used the short one as a shawl on a windy evening.
> 
> I was afraid they were too bright, but they look amazing in the Caribbean sunshine. And so easy to wear.


You look great! Hmm, I may need a Pareo in my life...


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Beach time - short robe du soir and long Brazil pareos - they are thin cotton muslin.
> 
> I also used the short one as a shawl on a windy evening.
> 
> I was afraid they were too bright, but they look amazing in the Caribbean sunshine. And so easy to wear.



Looking fab! Hope you’re enjoying the amazing Caribbean weather!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

Solday said:


> View attachment 4349716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite bag this winter


Beautiful!!!  Is it bordeaux?  Thanks.


----------



## cafecreme15

Solday said:


> View attachment 4349716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite bag this winter


Is this bordeaux?


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> You look great! Hmm, I may need a Pareo in my life...


Yes you do! 


cafecreme15 said:


> Looking fab! Hope you’re enjoying the amazing Caribbean weather!


Thanks, I'm back home now, but it was wonderful to get away and recharge for a bit.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> GP36 in Bordeaux and Paris loafers today, on the way to work.
> View attachment 4349575


Amazing color! 


Genie27 said:


> Beach time - short robe du soir and long Brazil pareos - they are thin cotton muslin.
> 
> I also used the short one as a shawl on a windy evening.
> 
> I was afraid they were too bright, but they look amazing in the Caribbean sunshine. And so easy to wear.


I think they look great and such a cheery color!


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> Amazing color!
> 
> I think they look great and such a cheery color!


Bordeaux is an amazing color that looks so rich, especially in natural light.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

aisham said:


> last night
> 
> View attachment 4348157


Such  pretty colour verrou!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Genie27 said:


> Beach time - short robe du soir and long Brazil pareos - they are thin cotton muslin.
> 
> I also used the short one as a shawl on a windy evening.
> 
> I was afraid they were too bright, but they look amazing in the Caribbean sunshine. And so easy to wear.


Perfect pareos for the Caribbean beaches!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Solday said:


> View attachment 4349716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite bag this winter


Gorgeous colour! If I get a red B, its gonna be Bordeaux!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Beach time - short robe du soir and long Brazil pareos - they are thin cotton muslin.
> 
> I also used the short one as a shawl on a windy evening.
> 
> I was afraid they were too bright, but they look amazing in the Caribbean sunshine. And so easy to wear.


Nothing is too bright in the Caribbean sun! You know I think brights are great in the tropics but they also give a much needed lift in the winter light. All good!


----------



## periogirl28

Casual dinner with friends at a one Michelin Star place. Rubis Medor clutch and Ghillies metallic flats. Apologies for the shoe fail.


----------



## Poco

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4350176
> 
> Casual dinner with friends at a one Michelin Star place. Rubis Medor clutch and Ghillies metallic flats. Apologies for the shoe fail.


Love the dress too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4350176
> 
> Casual dinner with friends at a one Michelin Star place. Rubis Medor clutch and Ghillies metallic flats. Apologies for the shoe fail.


What a pretty dress!  Gorgeous colour!  I didn't know how pretty red looks with pink/blush! You look fab!


----------



## periogirl28

View attachment 4350176

Casual dinner with friends at a one Michelin Star place. Medor clutch and (shoe fail) Ghillies metallic flats. 


Poco said:


> Love the dress too!


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> What a pretty dress!  Gorgeous colour!  I didn't know how pretty red looks with pink/blush! You look fab!


Thank you! It was a last minute outfit which was thrown together.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4350176
> 
> Casual dinner with friends at a one Michelin Star place. Rubis Medor clutch and Ghillies metallic flats. Apologies for the shoe fail.


lovely ootd pg28, not a shoe fail imho (i've been shoe failing since my foot surgery)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> lovely ootd pg28, not a shoe fail imho (i've been shoe failing since my foot surgery)


 I think I should have worn espadrille wedges.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4350176
> 
> Casual dinner with friends at a one Michelin Star place. Rubis Medor clutch and Ghillies metallic flats. Apologies for the shoe fail.



The dress suits you so well! ❤️ Beautiful color!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> The dress suits you so well! ❤️ Beautiful color!


Thank you. It's RedValentino.


----------



## Solday

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!!!  Is it bordeaux?  Thanks.





cafecreme15 said:


> Is this bordeaux?





TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous colour! If I get a red B, its gonna be Bordeaux!



Thank you ladies! It’s Rouge Hthe color is different in different lighting


----------



## Toronto Carre

Genie27 said:


> Beach time - short robe du soir and long Brazil pareos - they are thin cotton muslin.
> 
> I also used the short one as a shawl on a windy evening.
> 
> I was afraid they were too bright, but they look amazing in the Caribbean sunshine. And so easy to wear.


Thank you so much for posting! I am often tempted by H beachwear but have not taken the plunge yet.


----------



## LI94

Hermes bracelets


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> I think I should have worn espadrille wedges.


I thought your outfit was lovely! And still have to agree with your thought that Espadrilles would have added the perfect finishing touch.


----------



## ms_sivalley

DH’s expression when he saw these ugly sneakers was priceless lol


----------



## diane278

Yesterday, we took two antique calligraphy brushes in to be framed.
(The shortest one is 15”. The longer one is about 18”.)


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, we took two antique calligraphy brushes in to be framed.
> (The shortest one is 15”. The longer one is about 18”.)
> View attachment 4350872


I love your Octogone clutch, diane278!  It's so chic!


----------



## MotoChiq

Date night with the Fiancé


----------



## Prada Prince

Celebrating a friend’s birthday in Knightsbridge with Mr Birkin...


----------



## Monique1004

First outing for my Etain Roulis.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, we took two antique calligraphy brushes in to be framed.
> (The shortest one is 15”. The longer one is about 18”.)
> View attachment 4350872


Gorgeous Octogone and brushes! 
I'm fascinated by the one with the giraffes...would you mind telling me more about it? TIA!


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous Octogone and brushes!
> I'm fascinated by the one with the giraffes...would you mind telling me more about it? TIA!


I’m afraid I don’t know anything about them. I purchased them at a local interiors store. The owner stocks one-of-a-kind things among furniture and custom pieces.  It’s a dangerous place for me to visit....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, we took two antique calligraphy brushes in to be framed.
> (The shortest one is 15”. The longer one is about 18”.)
> View attachment 4350872



*Personally, I think that your photo HERE is frame worthy, diane278!*


----------



## Notorious Pink

aisham said:


> no actually it is jaune ambre in chèvre leather , yes it is a nice match I love them together they are so me . Here is the whole outfit
> 
> View attachment 4348189



Wow!!!! [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4350176
> 
> Casual dinner with friends at a one Michelin Star place. Rubis Medor clutch and Ghillies metallic flats. Apologies for the shoe fail.



Twins on the dress! I have it in red. Need to match with a pink bag!!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4350799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH’s expression when he saw these ugly sneakers was priceless lol



 But you look fabulous!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I’m afraid I don’t know anything about them. I purchased them at a local interiors store. The owner stocks one-of-a-kind things among furniture and custom pieces.  It’s a dangerous place for me to visit....


Thank you for your reply! The brushes are gorgeous, and I can see how dangerous your local interiors store can be!


----------



## corezone

Enjoying the Florida sun with my 31 in vert vertigo [emoji41]


----------



## ms_sivalley

BBC said:


> But you look fabulous!!!


Thanks!  Your compliment is very reassuring.  DH thought I was out of my mind lol


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Date night with the Fiancé
> 
> View attachment 4351201


Love your outfit! great date night guaranteed!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Prada Prince said:


> Celebrating a friend’s birthday in Knightsbridge with Mr Birkin...
> 
> View attachment 4351911
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351912


Oooh that Dior Bee is so cute! Love your entire outfit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4350799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH’s expression when he saw these ugly sneakers was priceless lol


But...but...your sneakers are so cute!


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your outfit! great date night guaranteed!



Thank you! We haven't done a date night in forever. So it was lovely going out again


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Twins on the dress! I have it in red. Need to match with a pink bag!!! [emoji8][emoji8]


Why is no one my clutch twin thou?


----------



## dotty8

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4350799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH’s expression when he saw these ugly sneakers was priceless lol



I love them, where did you buy them? 

Actually, the whole outfit looks great


----------



## Purse snob

missD said:


> Kelly 25 doing some work picking up our new bathroom tiles today. So in love with this bag since I can wear it crossbody with a twilly extension.
> 
> View attachment 4344449
> View attachment 4344450



So clever


----------



## Greentea

Monique1004 said:


> First outing for my Etain Roulis.
> View attachment 4352025


Love - and I am obsessed with Golden Goose, too


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Why is no one my clutch twin thou?



Is that a hint? [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> But...but...your sneakers are so cute!


Thanks!  You are too sweet 



dotty8 said:


> I love them, where did you buy them?
> 
> Actually, the whole outfit looks great


Thanks!  They are Stella McCartney eclypse sneakers.


----------



## meiigy

Hi! I’m really happy to share my black Birkin 25 with my so black rodeo. I’m really lucky that I found the all black rodeo finally . It feels like I just got the coolest bag in my life ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## diane278

The final two brushes arrived this morning so I made another trip to the framer. I carried my Verrou clutch today, because I’m trying to use it more often.....I just love that latch.


----------



## shoppermomof4

My b30 Fue and fave mules [emoji173]️


----------



## GoldFish8

shoppermomof4 said:


> View attachment 4353540
> 
> My b30 Fue and fave mules [emoji173]️


Love the twillys with your B! Just perfect match!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meiigy said:


> Hi! I’m really happy to share my black Birkin 25 with my so black rodeo. I’m really lucky that I found the all black rodeo finally .* It feels like I just got the coolest bag in my life* ❤️❤️❤️


*Oh u did hunny... u did!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSS!!!!! *


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> The final two brushes arrived this morning so I made another trip to the framer. I carried my Verrou clutch today, because I’m trying to use it more often.....I just love that latch.
> View attachment 4353347
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353348


Another gallery walk for me


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meiigy said:


> Hi! I’m really happy to share my black Birkin 25 with my so black rodeo. I’m really lucky that I found the all black rodeo finally . It feels like I just got the coolest bag in my life ❤️❤️❤️


Twins! Yay yay! But your's IS wayyyy cooler cuz I don't have your lovely black Rodeo! Super congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> The final two brushes arrived this morning so I made another trip to the framer. I carried my Verrou clutch today, because I’m trying to use it more often.....I just love that latch.
> View attachment 4353347
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353348


Gorgeous! both Verrou and your antique brushes!


----------



## surfchick

periogirl28 said:


> Why is no one my clutch twin thou?


I have a Rouge Vif PHW medor is that close enough maybe to a fraternal twin?  Would they be cousins?


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Twins! Yay yay! But your's IS wayyyy cooler cuz I don't have your lovely black Rodeo! Super congrats!


You have one too?!? Ahhhh such a lovely B!


----------



## periogirl28

surfchick said:


> I have a Rouge Vif PHW medor is that close enough maybe to a fraternal twin?  Would they be cousins?


Definitely close. Hi5!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> You have one too?!? Ahhhh such a lovely B!


Ooooh, you're going to be on a honeymoon phase with your B for a looooong time!  You might even talk to your B and say "nigh nigh time" before you put your cute B back into the closet....er.....um.... I heard some people, um,  do that....


----------



## diane278

meiigy said:


> Hi! I’m really happy to share my black Birkin 25 with my so black rodeo. I’m really lucky that I found the all black rodeo finally . It feels like I just got the coolest bag in my life ❤️❤️❤️


Your photo is so stunning that I keep going back to look at it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh, you're going to be on a honeymoon phase with your B for a looooong time!  You might even talk to your B and say "nigh nigh time" before you put your cute B back into the closet....er.....um.... I heard some people, um,  do that....


 I have Heard the same... not me or anything like that  unfortunately I’m not twins with you guys yet! Maybe one day  fingers crossed!


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4350799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH’s expression when he saw these ugly sneakers was priceless lol


But are they comfortable?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> I have Heard the same... not me or anything like that  unfortunately I’m not twins with you guys yet! Maybe one day  fingers crossed!


Ahahaha You too? oh... I mean....you too heard that rumour? Looking forward to being triplets with you!


----------



## Serva1

meiigy said:


> Hi! I’m really happy to share my black Birkin 25 with my so black rodeo. I’m really lucky that I found the all black rodeo finally . It feels like I just got the coolest bag in my life [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I really like your rodeo combined with theB25. I have the same bag in swift and this pony would look great [emoji7] Congrats!!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Addicted to bags said:


> But are they comfortable?


Very comfortable   No breaking in required!


----------



## 1LV

First stop Easter candy!


----------



## GoldFish8

The term “bag lady” comes to mind when I look at these pics of my outfit for today. And, Yep, I did leave the house looking like this  

I must say, these ugg slippers complement my BF pretty well


----------



## 1LV

GoldFish8 said:


> The term “bag lady” comes to mind when I look at these pics of my outfit for today. And, Yep, I did leave the house looking like this
> 
> I must say, these ugg slippers complement my BF pretty well


Is there anything more comfortable than Uggs slippers? I think not!


----------



## ms_sivalley

GoldFish8 said:


> The term “bag lady” comes to mind when I look at these pics of my outfit for today. And, Yep, I did leave the house looking like this
> 
> I must say, these ugg slippers complement my BF pretty well


BF x ugg = way to go!!!


----------



## missD

GoldFish8 said:


> The term “bag lady” comes to mind when I look at these pics of my outfit for today. And, Yep, I did leave the house looking like this
> 
> I must say, these ugg slippers complement my BF pretty well




Looking good! I have that exact bag and that exact slipper but in Sand. So comfy!


----------



## GoldFish8

1LV said:


> Is there anything more comfortable than Uggs slippers? I think not!


Seriously! Makes me question why i bother with other shoes. Walking around outside today in my ugg slippers made the whole world feel like my living room


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> The term “bag lady” comes to mind when I look at these pics of my outfit for today. And, Yep, I did leave the house looking like this
> 
> I must say, these ugg slippers complement my BF pretty well


Bag lady? No way! You look chic and comfy!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

GoldFish8 said:


> The term “bag lady” comes to mind when I look at these pics of my outfit for today. And, Yep, I did leave the house looking like this
> 
> I must say, these ugg slippers complement my BF pretty well


I think you looked better than a lot of people that I've seen out !!  Love the gold B30 !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

diane278 said:


> The final two brushes arrived this morning so I made another trip to the framer. I carried my Verrou clutch today, because I’m trying to use it more often.....I just love that latch.
> View attachment 4353347
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353348


Everything in that picture is a piece of art !!


----------



## TC1

Hi everyone. Fresh from the post office shipped to me by the most amazing Docride, my first Birkin. Shooting Star, Togo 35.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Gigllee

GoldFish8 said:


> The term “bag lady” comes to mind when I look at these pics of my outfit for today. And, Yep, I did leave the house looking like this
> 
> I must say, these ugg slippers complement my BF pretty well


Oh so chic!


----------



## GoldFish8

Gigllee said:


> Oh so chic!


 Thank you..


----------



## Livia1

TC1 said:


> Hi everyone. Fresh from the post office shipped to me by the most amazing Docride, my first Birkin. Shooting Star, Togo 35.



Awww, a bag from another tPF'er, too cute! Many congrats.


----------



## aisham

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh, you're going to be on a honeymoon phase with your B for a looooong time!  You might even talk to your B and say "nigh nigh time" before you put your cute B back into the closet....er.....um.... I heard some people, um,  do that....


 
soooooo it is not only me  I am crazy for H and I know it . Yes some times I say hi to a bag I just unboxed or un-dust baged Or lay all my bags on my bed , look at them , take pictures , put them back and say night night  . Yes I have a problem


----------



## aisham

TC1 said:


> Hi everyone. Fresh from the post office shipped to me by the most amazing Docride, my first Birkin. Shooting Star, Togo 35.


Congrats on your first birkin  you always remember your first  and second , and third , and 100th . It is like childbirth , you forget the pain , but remember the experience vividly like it was yesterday  well in this case it was yesterday for you .

yes she is s shooting star , and a perfect size on you


----------



## TC1

aisham said:


> Congrats on your first birkin  you always remember your first  and second , and third , and 100th . It is like childbirth , you forget the pain , but remember the experience vividly like it was yesterday  well in this case it was yesterday for you .
> 
> yes she is s shooting star , and a perfect size on you


----------



## DYH

cat is thinking ‘‍♀️there she goes again w the pix.  Just go to work already!’


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Walking my doggies ❤️ in dog-run-free area...

It’s only February around here and normally very dark, grey, cold and ugly but these last few days we’ve had Summer-like temperatures ☀️ so even my two Italian Greyhounds ventured their little noses outside


----------



## MainlyBailey

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 4356374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking my doggies [emoji173]️ in dog-run-free area...
> 
> It’s only February around here and normally very dark, grey, cold and ugly but these last few days we’ve had Summer-like temperatures [emoji295]️ so even my two Italian Greyhounds ventured their little noses outside
> 
> View attachment 4356374
> View attachment 4356375
> View attachment 4356376


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My new-to-me girl at her first day at the office. I think we’re going to get along just fine. [emoji173]️


(She needs a twilly so we’re lobbying for a stop into the Chicago H this weekend [emoji38])


----------



## aisham

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 4356374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking my doggies ❤️ in dog-run-free area...
> 
> It’s only February around here and normally very dark, grey, cold and ugly but these last few days we’ve had Summer-like temperatures ☀️ so even my two Italian Greyhounds ventured their little noses outside
> 
> View attachment 4356374
> View attachment 4356375
> View attachment 4356376



 I like your style it is totally me , in a park , sneakers on and rocking an amazing bag


----------



## aisham




----------



## cafecreme15

aisham said:


> View attachment 4356672
> View attachment 4356673


Love! How do you like the gambade ring (I think that's the name)? Was thinking of getting it but not sure if the dangling H piece would annoy me.


----------



## GoldFish8

DYH said:


> cat is thinking ‘‍♀️there she goes again w the pix.  Just go to work already!’
> 
> View attachment 4356232


I think you just got photobombed... cats are smart. They know the importance of a good pic


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

aisham said:


> View attachment 4356672
> View attachment 4356673



Ommmgggg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## VietCatholicMom

aisham said:


> View attachment 4356672
> View attachment 4356673


I don’t care for most exotics but birdies like this is looking so gorgeous to me lately!


----------



## aisham

cafecreme15 said:


> Love! How do you like the gambade ring (I think that's the name)? Was thinking of getting it but not sure if the dangling H piece would annoy me.



thank you  I love the ring so much , it is so beautiful and elegant. The dangling H is what makes it extra spacial and not annoying at all . The H moves smoothly with a nice klicky sound and it makes people look at it twice to figure it out . It can annoy me if I am working on something or typing so I don't wear it to work more often . I don't like rings while typing 



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ommmgggg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous



Yes every time I take her out I get this OMG feeling and can not not share it and stop and take a picture . I was afraid because of the weather  it was supper cloudy but rained for a second and stoped . I am a girl that looks at the weather app before choosing a bag  we have 0% rain in Doha  and I still do that


----------



## aisham

VietCatholicMom said:


> I don’t care for most exotics but birdies like this is looking so gorgeous to me lately!



She is a birdy  I've never looked at her like that hehehehe . Yes I love my birdy


----------



## Hillychristie

H accessories this week. 

Happy weekend, tpf


----------



## 1LV




----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> cat is thinking ‘‍♀️there she goes again w the pix.  Just go to work already!’
> 
> View attachment 4356232


I think your kitty knew she matches your Evie and your outfit! Smart and cute kitty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 4356374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walking my doggies ❤️ in dog-run-free area...
> 
> It’s only February around here and normally very dark, grey, cold and ugly but these last few days we’ve had Summer-like temperatures ☀️ so even my two Italian Greyhounds ventured their little noses outside
> 
> View attachment 4356374
> View attachment 4356375
> View attachment 4356376


OMG! gorgeous color B! wow!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

aisham said:


> View attachment 4356672
> View attachment 4356673


Wow, what a beautiful birdie! Gorgeous!


----------



## aisham

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what a beautiful birdie! Gorgeous!


 thank you


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> H accessories this week.
> 
> Happy weekend, tpf


Love your necklace! your dress! your belt! your B! your bracelet! Even your lip gorgeous colour! 
Have a great weekend too!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your necklace! your dress! your belt! your B! your bracelet! Even your lip gorgeous colour!
> Have a great weekend too!



Waiting for your posts to the chiropractor!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> I was so excited to wear my new cardi!
> Thought very hard about what to wear with it.....jeans, white T-shirt, Chanel bootie, blue JQ, blue pico...
> Yeah baby! Looking so cool and goooooooood! heh heh heh...
> When I got home and took my cardi off, I realised I STILL HAD THE PRICE TAG ON!!!!
> Way at the bottom, so the tag was hanging out....
> I'm not the only one....right?
> View attachment 4347983
> View attachment 4347984


Definitely not the only one. I did it with something also not too long ago. 
You look gohhhhjeeeeoosss, daaahhhhleeeng!


----------



## nobluewithout

View attachment 4358131

Happy Saturday（・◇・）/[emoji443][emoji443]


----------



## meg8182000

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4358131
> 
> Happy Saturday（・◇・）/[emoji443][emoji443]



Love the color!


----------



## meg8182000

meiigy said:


> Hi! I’m really happy to share my black Birkin 25 with my so black rodeo. I’m really lucky that I found the all black rodeo finally . It feels like I just got the coolest bag in my life ❤️❤️❤️


Love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Definitely not the only one. I did it with something also not too long ago.
> You look gohhhhjeeeeoosss, daaahhhhleeeng!


Someone so chic as you, being goofy like me, gives me hope!
Thank you dawwwlink!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4358131
> 
> Happy Saturday（・◇・）/[emoji443][emoji443]


Such a cute Lindy with adorable little animals!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

aisham said:


> last night
> 
> View attachment 4348157


Soooooooo chic!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Waiting for your posts to the chiropractor!


Ahahahaha!  So sweet of you to remember!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> cat is thinking ‘‍♀️there she goes again w the pix.  Just go to work already!’
> 
> View attachment 4356232


You look really cool & his face is priceless


----------



## Elina0408

At the Dior boutique the other day shopping for a gift, SO  Kelly 32 Vert Fonce with Brushed, gold, hw [emoji846]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Elina0408 said:


> At the Dior boutique the other day shopping for a gift, SO  Kelly 32 Vert Fonce with Brushed, gold, hw [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358877


Such a gorgeous K in pretty setting!


----------



## jssl1688

Before the weather goes back to dreary mode again, went out to a nice lunch on a beautiful day!!


----------



## corezone

Enjoying our last few hours of Florida sunshine, before heading to the airport and home to a cold and grey UK.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4358131
> 
> Happy Saturday（・◇・）/[emoji443][emoji443]


Love your bag  and the cute figurines.  The one playing the piano ......


----------



## chkpfbeliever

corezone said:


> Enjoying our last few hours of Florida sunshine, before heading to the airport and home to a cold and grey UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360057


I love dark color Bolides !!!


----------



## corezone

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love dark color Bolides !!!


It's graphite, which I find a great colour for my wardrobe.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Please excuse the creases on my sweatshirt


----------



## MommyDaze

With Vic at the only store that comes close to “bleeding” my wallet  I’m able to practice restraint everywhere else. I have never come in here and left without purchasing WAY more than I came for


----------



## sf_newyorker

corezone said:


> Enjoying our last few hours of Florida sunshine, before heading to the airport and home to a cold and grey UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360057


I  this bolide. Safe travels!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Genie27

My chameleon....the twilly is not tied on - I was just trying it on at the store.


----------



## ff2904

Genie27 said:


> My chameleon....the twilly is not tied on - I was just trying it on at the store.


Absolutely beautiful  I'm on the hunt for this exact Birkin, hopefully will get it soon


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Genie27 said:


> My chameleon....the twilly is not tied on - I was just trying it on at the store.


One of Hermes’ most versatile colors, which happen to go really well with those SW boots. This is one of my favorite winter combos. All I’m missing is your stunning coat


----------



## Addicted to bags

Back from The Store. Was only mildly bad


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Back from The Store. Was only mildly bad
> 
> View attachment 4360761
> View attachment 4360762


So chic!
What’s inside box number 2 and 3?


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> So chic!
> What’s inside box number 2 and 3?


The mini dogs


----------



## Hillychristie

The orange glowed beautifully in the setting sun ...

As I recently got an Abricot bag, I had thoughts about re-homing this cutie but can’t bear to part with it... for now


----------



## nobluewithout

Thanks for being so nice with my Lindy (and the animals [emoji28] ) 

Here is my b ...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Hillychristie said:


> The orange glowed beautifully in the setting sun ...
> 
> As I recently got an Abricot bag, I had thoughts about re-homing this cutie but can’t bear to part with it... for now



Understand Hermes Attachment Syndrome.  Darling DH said, “pretty scarf” yesterday to my wearing Guillaume CSGM. Sweet—he doesn’t know I’d “rehome” him before G.


----------



## LavenderIce

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Understand Hermes Attachment Syndrome.  Darling DH said, “pretty scarf” yesterday to my wearing Guillaume CSGM. Sweet—*he doesn’t know I’d “rehome” him before G*.


----------



## Monique1004

nobluewithout said:


> Thanks for being so nice with my Lindy (and the animals [emoji28] )
> 
> Here is my b ...
> View attachment 4360941



Yum! Love this sweet chocolate color.


----------



## Genie27

ff2904 said:


> Absolutely beautiful  I'm on the hunt for this exact Birkin, hopefully will get it soon


Thank you! Hope you get yours soon.



NOIRetMoi said:


> One of Hermes’ most versatile colors, which happen to go really well with those SW boots. This is one of my favorite winter combos. All I’m missing is your stunning coat


Thank you! I think the coat and boots probably convinced my SA that I *need* Etoupe more than my first choices of blue, pink, green. Anyway when offered, I grabbed it and ran before anyone changed their minds.

She’s so shiny and new, I can’t bear to take the stickers off yet.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Back from The Store. Was only mildly bad
> 
> View attachment 4360761
> View attachment 4360762


Perfect outfit! Love your Lindy!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> The orange glowed beautifully in the setting sun ...
> 
> As I recently got an Abricot bag, I had thoughts about re-homing this cutie but can’t bear to part with it... for now


Love both your Abricot Lindy and K! Must keep both!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Understand Hermes Attachment Syndrome.  Darling DH said, “pretty scarf” yesterday to my wearing Guillaume CSGM. Sweet—he doesn’t know I’d “rehome” him before G.


Ahahahahaha


----------



## Monique1004

My new Pico with Coach twilly.


----------



## HavLab

aisham said:


> View attachment 4356672
> View attachment 4356673



Stunning!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> My new Pico with Coach twilly.
> View attachment 4361697


Such a gorgeous colour Pico! Love your Coach Twilly too! so pretty! congrats!


----------



## Gigllee

Monique1004 said:


> My new Pico with Coach twilly.
> View attachment 4361697


Wow. That’s a stunning color.


----------



## Greentea

corezone said:


> Enjoying our last few hours of Florida sunshine, before heading to the airport and home to a cold and grey UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360057



Is this cafe? If so I own the twin


----------



## Monique1004

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a gorgeous colour Pico! Love your Coach Twilly too! so pretty! congrats!





Gigllee said:


> Wow. That’s a stunning color.



It's the new blue, Bleu du Nord. Very pretty especially with GHW. The actual color is prettier than my pictures. Highly recommended!


----------



## fabuleux

On the way to work this morning!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4362090
> 
> On the way to work this morning!


Fabulous!!


----------



## andforpoise

Monique1004 said:


> My new Pico with Coach twilly.
> View attachment 4361697


Omg this is gorgeous!! May I ask what color this is?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4362090
> 
> On the way to work this morning!


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love both your Abricot Lindy and K! Must keep both!


This Lindy is a classic orange/vermillion verso... a little special and different I guess...


----------



## thyme

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4362090
> 
> On the way to work this morning!



a very special and unique HAC!


----------



## fabuleux

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

chincac said:


> a very special and unique HAC!


It’s like a little bit of sunshine!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

Not exactly my best photo, but....today


----------



## Addicted to bags

bobkat1991 said:


> Not exactly my best photo, but....today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362574


What are you talking about? You're gorgeous!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> Not exactly my best photo, but....today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362574


You look perfectly fine to me. I love seeing you with your beautiful scarves and bags.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bobkat1991 said:


> Not exactly my best photo, but....today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362574



You look fab![emoji178]


----------



## tannfran

bobkat1991 said:


> Not exactly my best photo, but....today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362574



Always beautiful [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## xiaoxiao

bobkat1991 said:


> Not exactly my best photo, but....today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362574



Seriously!!! You look great!


----------



## Azrael

.


----------



## Azrael

.


----------



## Monique1004

andforpoise said:


> Omg this is gorgeous!! May I ask what color this is?



Bleu du Nord


----------



## GoldFish8

bobkat1991 said:


> Not exactly my best photo, but....today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362574


Stooooop it!!! You look amazing! Being a black-blue-black-neutral and more black girl this photo sings to my heart!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

My noir Kelly 28 doubling as a diaper bag.. quite literally. This was one time I’ve wished for a k32 instead. Pictured here is a diaper, my kids supply cup, Bearn cardholder, car keys somewhere in there, hand sanitizer, fruit pouch under diaper and that little empty spot is for my phone! It works, but i cant Imagine doing this all the time. Definitely not the water bottle, it felt a little heavy.


----------



## DreamingPink

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4358131
> 
> Happy Saturday（・◇・）/[emoji443][emoji443]


So beautiful! What color is your Lindy?


----------



## andforpoise

Monique1004 said:


> Bleu du Nord


Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Not exactly my best photo, but....today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362574


You ALWAYS look gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> My noir Kelly 28 doubling as a diaper bag.. quite literally. This was one time I’ve wished for a k32 instead. Pictured here is a diaper, my kids supply cup, Bearn cardholder, car keys somewhere in there, hand sanitizer, fruit pouch under diaper and that little empty spot is for my phone! It works, but i cant Imagine doing this all the time. Definitely not the water bottle, it felt a little heavy.


Oooooh now you have a legitimate reason to get a K32!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooh now you have a legitimate reason to get a K32!


You know I’ve thought about it ... maybe a nice pre-loved retourne one


----------



## bobkat1991

Addicted to bags said:


> What are you talking about? You're gorgeous!!





LuckyBitch said:


> You look perfectly fine to me. I love seeing you with your beautiful scarves and bags.





Yoshi1296 said:


> You look fab![emoji178]





tannfran said:


> Always beautiful [emoji106][emoji106]





xiaoxiao said:


> Seriously!!! You look great!





GoldFish8 said:


> Stooooop it!!! You look amazing! Being a black-blue-black-neutral and more black girl this photo sings to my heart!!!





TresBeauHermes said:


> You ALWAYS look gorgeous!


*Gosh....I am overwhelmed by your kind responses!!  I just meant that I was only 3/4 awake, and that therefore my smile didn't quite make it all the way up my face.  Thank you - all of you - so much!*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> You know I’ve thought about it ... maybe a nice pre-loved retourne one


Yesssss!


----------



## Burnsie0716

Just my black beauty again. This past weekend in Vegas! Was not lucky enough to get a bag, but I did order a couple sets of twillys and did some major damage with other retailers


----------



## Rouge H

Burnsie0716 said:


> Just my black beauty again. This past weekend in Vegas! Was not lucky enough to get a bag, but I did order a couple sets of twillys and did some major damage with other retailers



Your sandals are Devine  and your outfit chic.


----------



## Burnsie0716

Thank you ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## VietCatholicMom

Burnsie0716 said:


> Just my black beauty again. This past weekend in Vegas! Was not lucky enough to get a bag, but I did order a couple sets of twillys and did some major damage with other retailers



I was also in LV this past weekend. Would’ve been nice to see your chic little self with your B30! Noir will always be my first choice. I went home with B30 Etain RGHW instead.


----------



## Burnsie0716

VietCatholicMom said:


> I was also in LV this past weekend. Would’ve been nice to see your chic little self with your B30! Noir will always be my first choice. I went home with B30 Etain RGHW instead.


 Ohhhh congratulations!! That is an absolutely stunning combo! 
Which is your boutique of choice? I have been trying for the Wynn/Encore location ❤️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Burnsie0716 said:


> Just my black beauty again. This past weekend in Vegas! Was not lucky enough to get a bag, but I did order a couple sets of twillys and did some major damage with other retailers


Wow, sooo coooool! And your sandals!


----------



## diane278

Today, we went back to the framer to pick up the calligraphy brushes.


Framed, they range from 19” to 24”. I love how they turned out. *For a brief moment, while I was waiting, I looked down at my Verrou clutch and wondered what it would look like framed.   *Then I came to my senses, packed up the brushes and left....


----------



## jssl1688

When bougainvillea meets magnolia, it was  at first sight!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

bobkat1991 said:


> Not exactly my best photo, but....today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362574


Once again, you’re an inspiration, my dear!
Your perfectly matched blues finished with the perfect lipstick make me smile


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Today, we went back to the framer to pick up the calligraphy brushes.
> View attachment 4365566
> 
> Framed, they range from 19” to 24”. I love how they turned out. *For a brief moment, while I was waiting, I looked down at my Verrou clutch and wondered what it would look like framed.   *Then I came to my senses, packed up the brushes and left....
> View attachment 4365567
> View attachment 4365568


Your brushes are beautifully framed! 
 Ahahahahaha!  I wonder what kind of frame for your Verrou???


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jssl1688 said:


> When bougainvillea meets magnolia, it was  at first sight!!


Such vibrant colours! Beautiful!


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your brushes are beautifully framed!
> Ahahahahaha!  I wonder what kind of frame for your Verrou???


There was a mirrored one that was nice....and also a sort of mottled looking one that I liked.  There were probably more but I cut myself off from my delusional thinking at that point!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Jungle Love Tattoo in Iris/ Gris Chine matches my Iris B perfectly.


----------



## Cookiefiend

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4366060
> 
> Jungle Love Tattoo in Iris/ Gris Chine matches my Iris B perfectly.


 gorgeous!


----------



## MotoChiq

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4366060
> 
> Jungle Love Tattoo in Iris/ Gris Chine matches my Iris B perfectly.



Love this! Your Jungle Love CW makes me want to buy a second one


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4366060
> 
> Jungle Love Tattoo in Iris/ Gris Chine matches my Iris B perfectly.


Sooooo pretty!  Perfect match!


----------



## bobkat1991

NOIRetMoi said:


> Once again, you’re an inspiration, my dear!
> Your perfectly matched blues finished with the perfect lipstick make me smile



*How kind of you to say this, NOIRetMoi!  Thank you.*


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Getting ready for our first outing...


----------



## nobluewithout

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4366060
> 
> Jungle Love Tattoo in Iris/ Gris Chine matches my Iris B perfectly.





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4366298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for our first outing...



These purples are enabling  OMG


----------



## diane278

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4366298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for our first outing...


Gorgeous color! And I love the table your beautiful bag is perched on....I feel like I got a dual dose of eye candy!


----------



## Elina0408

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a gorgeous K in pretty setting!


Thank you [emoji257]


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4366060
> 
> Jungle Love Tattoo in Iris/ Gris Chine matches my Iris B perfectly.



This is AWESOME [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> There was a mirrored one that was nice....and also a sort of mottled looking one that I liked.  There were probably more but I cut myself off from my delusional thinking at that point!


Please continue to indulge us and feast our eyes, I like your delusions


----------



## Ladybaga

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4366060
> 
> Jungle Love Tattoo in Iris/ Gris Chine matches my Iris B perfectly.


Stunning!!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

diane278 said:


> Framed, they range from 19” to 24”. I love how they turned out. *For a brief moment, while I was waiting, I looked down at my Verrou clutch and wondered what it would look like framed.  *Then I came to my senses, packed up the brushes and left....




That's....actually a feasible idea. You could create a handbag display on a wall that would double as storage- just get somebody (or DIY) some shadowbox frames the appropriate dimensions and instead of putting a fixed front on them, replace that with a hinged framed glass door.

That way your bags stay protected and you have both art and storage!


----------



## diane278

BagsNBaguettes said:


> That's....actually a feasible idea. You could create a handbag display on a wall that would double as storage- just get somebody (or DIY) some shadowbox frames the appropriate dimensions and instead of putting a fixed front on them, replace that with a hinged framed glass door.
> 
> That way your bags stay protected and you have both art and storage!


Ya know....you’re right. I have a small house and I’ve been purchasing paintings since I moved here 18 years ago. I prefer some empty space around my art and I’m running out of open space to hang new pieces.

Several of my clutches would be great framed as you described.  I always request museum quality glass so it should prevent fading, although I’ll need to check to make sure. My head is spinning right now with possibilities...

I definitely need to stop thinking of myself as an aspiring minimalist. That ship hasn’t even sailed....it’s sunk!


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> This is AWESOME [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]





Cookiefiend said:


> gorgeous!





MotoChiq said:


> Love this! Your Jungle Love CW makes me want to buy a second one





TresBeauHermes said:


> Sooooo pretty!  Perfect match!





nobluewithout said:


> These purples are enabling  OMG



Thank you all so much for the likes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4366298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for our first outing...


Wow, your B is stunning, and I love your table! Is it petrified wood? What gorgeous and unusual colour!


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Ya know....you’re right. I have a small house and I’ve been purchasing paintings since I moved here 18 years ago. I prefer some empty space around my art and I’m running out of open space to hang new pieces.
> 
> Several of my clutches would be great framed as you described.  I always request museum quality glass so it should prevent fading, although I’ll need to check to make sure. My head is spinning right now with possibilities...
> 
> I definitely need to stop thinking of myself as an aspiring minimalist. That ship hasn’t even sailed....it’s sunk!


First step to minimalist... stay ZEN


----------



## Stansy

H and coffee


----------



## NOIRetMoi

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4366298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for our first outing...


I love her first official portrait! 
Beautiful ‘table’!
(And I’m so happy you’re a sticker off kind of girl like I am!)


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4366744
> 
> 
> H and coffee


Do you have a model shot of this hat? Would love to see!


----------



## petpringles

Mrs. PP picking up her pink gator CDC yesterday (freshly arrived!) with her current fave SO Birkin wearing her amethyst CDC.  She loves her SA for ALWAYS thinking of her... me not so much!  LOL!  

Below... looking for a cross body bag to take to Europe next week.  She didn't pounce on the Evelynne ... lucky me!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

diane278 said:


> Gorgeous color! And I love the table your beautiful bag is perched on....I feel like I got a dual dose of eye candy!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, your B is stunning, and I love your table! Is it petrified wood? What gorgeous and unusual colour!





NOIRetMoi said:


> I love her first official portrait!
> Beautiful ‘table’!
> (And I’m so happy you’re a sticker off kind of girl like I am!)


Thank you all!  Yes, stickers off right away!  The table is a petrified wood slab that I bought and had a stand made for it.  
It’s my favorite piece of furniture.


----------



## Stansy

LovingTheOrange said:


> Do you have a model shot of this hat? Would love to see!


Here you go, I highly recommend the cap


----------



## Israeli_Flava

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP picking up her pink gator CDC yesterday (freshly arrived!) with her current fave SO Birkin wearing her amethyst CDC.  She loves her SA for ALWAYS thinking of her... me not so much!  LOL!
> 
> Below... looking for a cross body bag to take to Europe next week.  She didn't pounce on the Evelynne ... lucky me!
> View attachment 4366810
> 
> View attachment 4366811


Gorgeoooooous!!! Darling, can you please look at the tag on the CDC and tell me what H "officially" calls this pink color? Mine is not arriving until Monday and Im dying to know if the official name is Rose Bubblegum and if the color code is 5P????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4366744
> 
> 
> H and coffee


Have my eye on that hat!!! Super cute! Is it lined on the inside or no?


----------



## Stansy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Have my eye on that hat!!! Super cute! Is it lined on the inside or no?


It is! I think it is perfect from spring to fall...


----------



## etoupebirkin

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP picking up her pink gator CDC yesterday (freshly arrived!) with her current fave SO Birkin wearing her amethyst CDC.  She loves her SA for ALWAYS thinking of her... me not so much!  LOL!
> 
> Below... looking for a cross body bag to take to Europe next week.  She didn't pounce on the Evelynne ... lucky me!
> View attachment 4366810
> 
> View attachment 4366811


Is that stunning bag a 35? It’s just beautiful.


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeoooooous!!! Darling, can you please look at the tag on the CDC and tell me what H "officially" calls this pink color? Mine is not arriving until Monday and Im dying to know if the official name is Rose Bubblegum and if the color code is 5P????


I believe the color code is L4 for Rose Bubblegum.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> I believe the color code is L4 for Rose Bubblegum.


Ahhhh thank you so much your highness!!! (((my beloved queen))) xoxoxoxox
I'm super curious... what is the name of 5P pink???


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhh thank you so much your highness!!! (((my beloved queen))) xoxoxoxox
> I'm super curious... what is the name of 5P pink???


It's called *Pink *and the code is 5P.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Stansy said:


> It is! I think it is perfect from spring to fall...


Ahhh good to know... I've learned that hats w/Lining means I need a 59... I have a big head hahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> It's called *Pink *and the code is 5P.


got it!!! no wonder we use 5P... _Pink _is toooo basic


----------



## petpringles

etoupebirkin said:


> Is that stunning bag a 35? It’s just beautiful.


Thanks etoupebirkin!  It's a 35!  It's her fave... for now!  She's trying to match her pink CDC with a bubble gum pink if H gods would be nice to her!


----------



## meowlett

Trying to summon spring.


----------



## Hillychristie

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4367157
> View attachment 4367165
> 
> Trying to summon spring.


Lovely blue. Is this a K 25 or 28?


----------



## meowlett

Hillychristie said:


> Lovely blue. Is this a K 25 or 28?


K25 Sellier.  In all honesty, a K28 will look very similar on me.


----------



## xxDxx

Hillychristie said:


> Lovely blue. Is this a K 25 or 28?



Which blue is it? Looks great.


----------



## VietCatholicMom

Thank you! Yes, that’s my boutique and I haven’t been to any others. Actually, I just remembered that I did go for a 5-minute browse at the Crystals location but that doesn’t count. My DH actually found our SA at Wynn/Encore while he was away on a business trip. I struggle with the distance of the location because I seriously want pop in to check new stock but my pockets say it’s better that our boutique is not around the corner.  

How long have you shopped at that location? I’m excited to hear that they’ll be moving to a larger location about next year. It can’t happen soon enough



Burnsie0716 said:


> Ohhhh congratulations!! That is an absolutely stunning combo!
> Which is your boutique of choice? I have been trying for the Wynn/Encore location ❤️


----------



## meowlett

xxDxx said:


> Which blue is it? Looks great.


Bleu Zanzibar


----------



## art nouveau

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4366060
> 
> Jungle Love Tattoo in Iris/ Gris Chine matches my Iris B perfectly.


Very good match indeed.  This shawl in this CW just showed up at my local Hermes store.  I was looking at it and thought it looked lovely.  But I could not justify buying it as I do not wear much purple. You have the perfect bag to go with it.


----------



## periogirl28

art nouveau said:


> Very good match indeed.  This shawl in this CW just showed up at my local Hermes store.  I was looking at it and thought it looked lovely.  But I could not justify buying it as I do not wear much purple. You have the perfect bag to go with it.


Thank you I thought so too. As did my silk SA at FSH, she is a darling. They all know I love purples.


----------



## nobluewithout

gold b30 in action again as she is now my trusted workhorse


----------



## HavLab

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you I thought so too. As did my silk SA at FSH, she is a darling. They all know I love purples.



I read this post quickly and thought it said "they all know I love puppies."  Immediately I thought, "a scarf with puppies, I will have to check this out." 
Purple is nice too though!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Happy Monday everyone !! 

Weather still cool here for CSGM and can’t leave home without one. Wearing the Mysteriere Phoenix today.  I guess the pink tone is my ‘pop’ color of the day.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4367157
> View attachment 4367165
> 
> Trying to summon spring.


Too pretty !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP picking up her pink gator CDC yesterday (freshly arrived!) with her current fave SO Birkin wearing her amethyst CDC.  She loves her SA for ALWAYS thinking of her... me not so much!  LOL!
> 
> Below... looking for a cross body bag to take to Europe next week.  She didn't pounce on the Evelynne ... lucky me!
> View attachment 4366810
> 
> View attachment 4366811


It has been too long !! We miss the action pics of Mrs. PP.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4369349


Lovely companion to start your week.


----------



## meowlett

chkpfbeliever said:


> Too pretty !!


Thank you!  Your CSGM looks lovely on you and the color makes me happy (on our grey Seattle day.)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> View attachment 4367157
> View attachment 4367165
> 
> Trying to summon spring.


Such a gorgeous colour K! Matches the blue sky!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 4369298
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone !!
> 
> Weather still cool here for CSGM and can’t leave home without one. Wearing the Mysteriere Phoenix today.  I guess the pink tone is my ‘pop’ color of the day.


Beautiful scarf for a cold day! Pink looks lovely on you!


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a gorgeous colour K! Matches the blue sky!


While most people will think about matching the color to the sky, the wicked brains here is trying to match the color to gelato.  And to the Rodeo PM.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> While most people will think about matching the color to the sky, the wicked brains here is trying to match the color to gelato.  And to the Rodeo PM.


 Blue gelato!


----------



## periogirl28

I have stopped buying or using any of my Rodeos for years but when my FSH SA offered me this little pony, I though it was perfect for BBB.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4369663
> 
> I have stopped buying or using any of my Rodeos for years but when my FSH SA offered me this little pony, I though it was perfect for BBB.


Oh my.....That is probably one of the most gorgeous BBB I've ever seen!  The black pony is absolutely perfect for your B!


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh my.....That is probably one of the most gorgeous BBB I've ever seen!  The black pony is absolutely perfect for your B!


Thank you so much! I’m glad you agree I couldn’t decline it.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4369349


So pretty!!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4369663
> 
> I have stopped buying or using any of my Rodeos for years but when my FSH SA offered me this little pony, I though it was perfect for BBB.



This is perfect periogirl, have been hoping to find this Rodeo for my BBB ghw too. This pic shows how good they look together [emoji7] Your SA is wonderful!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> This is perfect periogirl, have been hoping to find this Rodeo for my BBB ghw too. This pic shows how good they look together [emoji7] Your SA is wonderful!


I am ashamed to say I have a few wonderful SAs, they truly spoil me. I hope you find your little black pony.


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4369663
> 
> I have stopped buying or using any of my Rodeos for years but when my FSH SA offered me this little pony, I though it was perfect for BBB.


Gorgeous BBB and pony!

 Can I request that you post all your beautiful pictures in this size? I love to admire your clothes, accessories etc in details


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> Gorgeous BBB and pony!
> 
> Can I request that you post all your beautiful pictures in this size? I love to admire your clothes, accessories etc in details


 I think it depends which device I use. I'll try to remember. Thank you.


----------



## adb

Enjoying the weather and my son’s company with my oz mules..


----------



## TresBeauHermes

adb said:


> Enjoying the weather and my son’s company with my oz mules..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4369897


Great pic with your cute son! Oz mules looks great on you!


----------



## adb

TresBeauHermes said:


> Great pic with your cute son! Oz mules looks great on you!



Thanks dear [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4369663
> 
> I have stopped buying or using any of my Rodeos for years but when my FSH SA offered me this little pony, I though it was perfect for BBB.


that glow though, WOOOOWWWWWW. what year is your bbb? it looks so new!


----------



## periogirl28

LovingTheOrange said:


> that glow though, WOOOOWWWWWW. what year is your bbb? it looks so new!


This bag is 10 years old. I guess that glow is from patina and care. Thank you.


----------



## jenian

My lovely passenger before picking up my daughter


----------



## Classy theory

My Birkin 30 Gold on Gold in Togo Leather 


I am planning to buy a tan horseshoe charm for her!


----------



## azukitea




----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> While most people will think about matching the color to the sky, the wicked brains here is trying to match the color to gelato.  And to the Rodeo PM.


Me match me fur and me cookie!!!!


----------



## momasaurus

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4370794


That is a beautiful blue. May I ask the color name?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jenian said:


> My lovely passenger before picking up my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370702


This twilly is just perfection on your pink baby!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4370794


Drooling.... so many tasty treats including that stunning b!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Classy theory said:


> My Birkin 30 Gold on Gold in Togo Leather
> View attachment 4370793
> 
> I am planning to buy a tan horseshoe charm for her!


Love mine to bits also so I know that joyous feeling!!!


----------



## azukitea

momasaurus said:


> That is a beautiful blue. May I ask the color name?


Hi it is actually noir in togo leather


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## aisham

My mini Evelyne in blue nuit and my sister's mini Hanzan in rose magnolia


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Burnsie0716 said:


> Just my black beauty again. This past weekend in Vegas! Was not lucky enough to get a bag, but I did order a couple sets of twillys and did some major damage with other retailers



Outfit + bag is gorgeous 

What brand is your leather jacket and shoes? I love it


----------



## MotoChiq

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4369663
> 
> I have stopped buying or using any of my Rodeos for years but when my FSH SA offered me this little pony, I though it was perfect for BBB.



Absolutely gorgeous!

Now I know what is on top of my wishlist. I now must add a BBB to my collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jenian said:


> My lovely passenger before picking up my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370702


Such a cute and gorgeous colour K! I LOVE how you tied your twilly!


----------



## diane278

aisham said:


> My mini Evelyne in blue nuit and my sister's mini Hanzan in rose magnolia
> 
> View attachment 4370934


It looks like a fun pony party!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

After being turned into a human preztel at my chiropractor, I went to Hermes to cheer myself up, then lick my wounds at a Cafe. 
I forgot how B35 is such a great shopping bag!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> After being turned into a human preztel at my chiropractor, I went to Hermes to cheer myself up, then lick my wounds at a Cafe.
> I forgot how B35 is such a great shopping bag!
> View attachment 4371383


Très chic! Love your B!
...what’s inside those orange things? *nudge, nudge, wink, wink*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Très chic! Love your B!
> ...what’s inside those orange things? *nudge, nudge, wink, wink*


Thank NeM! orange boxes are because of your fab Action pics of your belts!  
Its one of 2 I bought, and a Twilly . 
I never thought I would buy a H logo belt, but alas...


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank NeM! orange boxes are because of your fab Action pics of your belts!
> Its one of 2 I bought, and a Twilly .
> I never thought I would buy a H logo belt, but alas...
> View attachment 4371417
> 
> View attachment 4371416


Love, love, love, love the belt and the Twilly!
The wings on the Constance buckle are the typical H whimsical touch that makes them what they are. I love it and their ingenious designs like the Guernesey wallet; they’re such conversation pieces to me (even if nobody brings them up in conversation . I doubt no one will say something about your belt though... too cool not to!)


----------



## jenian

Israeli_Flava said:


> This twilly is just perfection on your pink baby!!!


Thank you [emoji5] Israeli_Flava


----------



## jenian

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a cute and gorgeous colour K! I LOVE how you tied your twilly![emoji813]


Thank you TresBeauHermes


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Love, love, love, love the belt and the Twilly!
> The wings on the Constance buckle are the typical H whimsical touch that makes them what they are. I love it and their ingenious designs like the Guernesey wallet; they’re such conversation pieces to me (even if nobody brings them up in conversation . I doubt no one will say something about your belt though... too cool not to!)


Whimsical! You're so right! 
At first I thought about Greek God Hermes (wings on helmet/boots), but then the name of the buckle is Pegasus Buckle  so...either way, I will be more then happy to have a conversation with myself over this buckle and Twilly (my fav at the moment)!


----------



## MotoChiq

Finally warm enough to wear my new Carre Wash. Also broke out Les Leopards to celebrate the good weather.


----------



## VietCatholicMom

That B is so epsomly pretty! May I please know the specs?



TresBeauHermes said:


> After being turned into a human preztel at my chiropractor, I went to Hermes to cheer myself up, then lick my wounds at a Cafe.
> I forgot how B35 is such a great shopping bag!
> View attachment 4371383


----------



## GoldFish8

MotoChiq said:


> Finally warm enough to wear my new Carre Wash. Also broke out Les Leopards to celebrate the good weather.
> 
> View attachment 4371647


Oh great...you’ve convinced me i have to have this Twilly now... i cant seem to make it to ban island


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Every PM Pony has its matching Kelly. I will let you gals and guys use your imagination.  
Anemone Swift SO 28 
Rose Pourpre Ostrich 25 
Bleu Marine Box 28
Rose Azalee Epsom SO 25


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Finally warm enough to wear my new Carre Wash. Also broke out Les Leopards to celebrate the good weather.
> 
> View attachment 4371647


Wow, what a gorgeous gorgeous K! and the scarf is so strikingly beautiful!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

VietCatholicMom said:


> That B is so epsomly pretty! May I please know the specs?


Hi VietCatholicMom
This was my mother's B35 from 1990s. The leather colour is Havane (reddish dark brown) and the leather is Courcheval (predecessor of Epsom). As with Epsom, it is very light.  HTH


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4371704
> 
> Every PM Pony has its matching Kelly. I will let you gals and guys use your imagination.
> Anemone Swift SO 28
> Rose Pourpre Ostrich 25
> Bleu Marine Box 28
> Rose Azalee Epsom SO 25


Ks with matching rodeos are so chic and cute! Please do show us all!!


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ks with matching rodeos are so chic and cute! Please do show us all!!


----------



## MotoChiq

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh great...you’ve convinced me i have to have this Twilly now... i cant seem to make it to ban island



Luckily for you, this version on Les Leopards was released a few years ago. Unlucky for you is Les Leopards bandana Twilly is hitting the boutiques now...


----------



## MotoChiq

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4371704
> 
> Every PM Pony has its matching Kelly. I will let you gals and guys use your imagination.
> Anemone Swift SO 28
> Rose Pourpre Ostrich 25
> Bleu Marine Box 28
> Rose Azalee Epsom SO 25


Nice Stable! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous gorgeous K! and the scarf is so strikingly beautiful!


Thanks dear! I'm loving the new Carre Wash format.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh great...you’ve convinced me i have to have this Twilly now... i cant seem to make it to ban island


Hi GoldFish8
@MotoChiq 's twilly is super cute cuz you can see the leopard's face at the end of the Twilly.
Ummmm...don't know if this is helpful (ban island wise), but I got the new ones and if you flip one side of twilly over, it looks like this (really cute).


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi GoldFish8
> @MotoChiq 's twilly is super cute cuz you can see the leopard's face at the end of the Twilly.
> Ummmm...don't know if this is helpful (ban island wise), but I got the new ones and if you flip one side of twilly over, it looks like this (really cute).
> 
> View attachment 4371749



I think I need to get one of those too....


----------



## DR2014

MotoChiq said:


> Finally warm enough to wear my new Carre Wash. Also broke out Les Leopards to celebrate the good weather.
> 
> View attachment 4371647


Twins on the Carre Wash!


----------



## momasaurus

azukitea said:


> Hi it is actually noir in togo leather


Aha! Thank you.


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi GoldFish8
> @MotoChiq 's twilly is super cute cuz you can see the leopard's face at the end of the Twilly.
> Ummmm...don't know if this is helpful (ban island wise), but I got the new ones and if you flip one side of twilly over, it looks like this (really cute).
> 
> View attachment 4371749


Why do you do this to meeeee??? 

But in all seriousness.. i must have. Don’t know why i waited So long to be honest


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Why do you do this to meeeee???
> 
> But in all seriousness.. i must have. Don’t know why i waited So long to be honest


Just pretend H opened a "Pop-Up" store at ban island


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> I think I need to get one of those too....


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Just pretend H opened a "Pop-Up" store at ban island


Lol who am I fooling... i haven’t REALLY tried to go to the island yet.. but after next week I will voluntarily take the next boat to the island. I think we will be triplets soon


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PIPET83

Helloooo.. first time with minikelly...

[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## sf_newyorker

This thread is such an enabler! After work, I’m collecting in store the losange I ordered online on Monday. If that leopard Twilly in that blue is available, well I just might....


----------



## andforpoise

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo.. first time with minikelly...
> 
> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372101
> View attachment 4372102


Beautiful!! May I ask what color it is?


----------



## PIPET83

andforpoise said:


> Beautiful!! May I ask what color it is?



Thank you. It is Mauve sylvestre. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## TC1




----------



## Meowwu

My most used scarf. It’s starting to pill. What to do....


----------



## peppers90

Acte III, SO kelly, belt & boots.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo.. first time with minikelly...
> 
> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372101
> View attachment 4372102



Soooooo adorable!!!!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Soooooo adorable!!!!!!



Yeeees mini kelly is so impractical but so so so adorable I can’t resist this beauty. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo.. first time with minikelly...
> 
> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372101
> View attachment 4372102


Sooooo cute! Love your whole outfit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

peppers90 said:


> Acte III, SO kelly, belt & boots.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4372242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372241
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372243


Soooo elegant! Gorgeous SO Kelly! May I ask for the specs? TIA!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo.. first time with minikelly...
> 
> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372101
> View attachment 4372102


Omggggg sooooo nice! Love the whole
Look


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OOTD..haven't posted in forever...


----------



## Monique1004

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi GoldFish8
> @MotoChiq 's twilly is super cute cuz you can see the leopard's face at the end of the Twilly.
> Ummmm...don't know if this is helpful (ban island wise), but I got the new ones and if you flip one side of twilly over, it looks like this (really cute).
> 
> View attachment 4371749



I got the pink & yellow ones. They are really cute!


----------



## peppers90

TresBeauHermes said:


> Soooo elegant! Gorgeous SO Kelly! May I ask for the specs? TIA!



Thank you!  It is 28cm craie & trench.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

Israeli_Flava said:


> OOTD..haven't posted in forever...



Looking beautiful!  That bag ♥️♥️


----------



## Summerof89

Israeli_Flava said:


> OOTD..haven't posted in forever...



Oh my! Which pink is that? It’s amazing


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> I got the pink & yellow ones. They are really cute!


oooooh that sounds gorgeous!  Any chance of photo?? Pretty pleaaaaaase


----------



## TresBeauHermes

peppers90 said:


> Thank you!  It is 28cm craie & trench.


Thank you! What a perfect neutral combo!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> OOTD..haven't posted in forever...


Oooooh pretty pretty pink! Please keep posting!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank NeM! orange boxes are because of your fab Action pics of your belts!
> Its one of 2 I bought, and a Twilly .
> I never thought I would buy a H logo belt, but alas...
> View attachment 4371417
> 
> View attachment 4371416


Love the wing tips!! I thought my eyes were playing tricks

So whimsical...I love cherubs!

May I ask if you bought the belt kit from the Men’s department?

I recently tried on my DH’s Constance belt and am considering to punch 2 holes so I can wear it on my low waisted pants. The buckle is brushed silver which I like.


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi GoldFish8
> @MotoChiq 's twilly is super cute cuz you can see the leopard's face at the end of the Twilly.
> Ummmm...don't know if this is helpful (ban island wise), but I got the new ones and if you flip one side of twilly over, it looks like this (really cute).
> 
> View attachment 4371749


I bought one too but in black !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Love the wing tips!! I thought my eyes were playing tricks
> 
> So whimsical...I love cherubs!
> 
> May I ask if you bought the belt kit from the Men’s department?
> 
> I recently tried on my DH’s Constance belt and am considering to punch 2 holes so I can wear it on my low waisted pants. The buckle is brushed silver which I like.


Oh Cherub! Didn't think about that! Yes! that is super duper cute! 
This belt makes me smile; its really whimsical as you say!
Yes, it's from the Men's dept, and it's brushed, and the name is "Pegase"
I hope we'll be twinning soon! Yay!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> I bought one too but in black !


Yay! twins!


----------



## Hillychristie

Posting here helps me destress. Happy weekend


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4371704
> 
> Every PM Pony has its matching Kelly. I will let you gals and guys use your imagination.
> Anemone Swift SO 28
> Rose Pourpre Ostrich 25
> Bleu Marine Box 28
> Rose Azalee Epsom SO 25



You have an amazing collection


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Posting here helps me destress. Happy weekend


Ooooh sooo pretttyyy!  Such pretty yellow colour! It really brings out the gold in your Halzan!


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

My HG color from hermes


----------



## periogirl28

ZZZZZZZ said:


> You have an amazing collection


Too kind. Thanks so much!


----------



## PIPET83

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sooooo cute! Love your whole outfit!



Thank you[emoji175][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PIPET83

Israeli_Flava said:


> Omggggg sooooo nice! Love the whole
> Look



Thank youuu[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji175]


----------



## jenian

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo.. first time with minikelly...
> 
> [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372101
> View attachment 4372102


She's gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi GoldFish8
> @MotoChiq 's twilly is super cute cuz you can see the leopard's face at the end of the Twilly.
> Ummmm...don't know if this is helpful (ban island wise), but I got the new ones and if you flip one side of twilly over, it looks like this (really cute).
> 
> View attachment 4371749



Do they hire psychologists to play with our minds like this?
I don’t wear Twillys, but this is one of the cutest things I’ve ever seen!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Just pretend H opened a "Pop-Up" store at ban island


LOLOLOLOL
 Its future there though:


----------



## Bagscientist

Helloo...
I'm newbie from Asia[emoji16]
Indonesian exactly

Here's my lindy 30 malachite


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Looking beautiful!  That bag ♥️♥️


Thanks my friend! Uhhhhm You. Are. Killing. It.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooh pretty pretty pink! Please keep posting!


Thank you babe!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> Oh my! Which pink is that? It’s amazing


Thank you! It’s rose shocking in chevre.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ZZZZZZZ said:


> My HG color from hermes
> View attachment 4372606


Exquisite!


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

Israeli_Flava said:


> Exquisite!


thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> Acte III, SO kelly, belt & boots.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4372242
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372241
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372243



Beautiful [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> OOTD..haven't posted in forever...



Stunning as always, sweetie! 
That bag is [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ZZZZZZZ said:


> My HG color from hermes
> View attachment 4372606



Stunning!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bagscientist said:


> Helloo...
> I'm newbie from Asia[emoji16]
> Indonesian exactly
> 
> Here's my lindy 30 malachite
> View attachment 4372747



Loooooove malachite! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Super-casual day last week after it snowed. 

This was an attempt to not wear a dress and just be comfortable but still sorta fit in on a NYC day.

Last Night scarf matches the hair. [emoji16]

Had my hair done again yesterday and now it’s a bit softer pink... less like rose tyrien and more like rose shocking.

@Israeli_Flava I need an RS bag to match !!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Super-casual day last week after it snowed.
> 
> This was an attempt to not wear a dress and just be comfortable but still sorta fit in on a NYC day.
> 
> Last Night scarf matches the hair. [emoji16]
> 
> Had my hair done again yesterday and now it’s a bit softer pink... less like rose tyrien and more like rose shocking.
> 
> @Israeli_Flava I need an RS bag to match !!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4372842


OMGGGG Look at you!!! I'm not used to seeing you with this casual vibe but I love it... And the hair is soooooo gorgeous!!! As far as the bag is concerned, doesn't your RA match perfect??? The border of that scarf is killing me


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGG Look at you!!! I'm not used to seeing you with this casual vibe but I love it... And the hair is soooooo gorgeous!!! As far as the bag is concerned, doesn't your RA match perfect??? The border of that scarf is killing me



Thank you sweetie! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
RA is a lot lighter. Actually I am considering Rose Extreme, I’ve seen pics where it’s really close.
It’s actually just like the shoe color Rouge Azalee. [emoji175]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Thank you sweetie! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> RA is a lot lighter. Actually I am considering Rose Extreme, I’ve seen pics where it’s really close.
> It’s actually just like the shoe color Rouge Azalee. [emoji175]


Ahhhh, the Rouge Azalee oran is a dead ringer for my rose shocking!
Oh yes, RE is so pretty (with GHW, IMO)... Carla's Constance has me swooning and wishing hahahaha


----------



## PIPET83

Hello... thank you for letting me share.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Happy Friday to all ! So happy to get thru a long week at work. Nice sunny day and motivated me to take Ms GA out.  Decided to give a pop of color with blue Zanzibar rodeo and ‘song of Tree’ twilly.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Friday to all ! So happy to get thru a long week at work. Nice sunny day and motivated me to take Ms GA out.  Decided to give a pop of color with blue Zanzibar rodeo and ‘song of Tree’ twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373236




This is a gorgeous combination! Really love the rodeo and your bag! It’s great how the Blue Zanzibar underlines the wonderfull grey of the leather.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful scarf for a cold day! Pink looks lovely on you!



Thanks dear ! I love how this colorway can be used in the cool summer nights too with the light pink background.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MaryAndDogs said:


> This is a gorgeous combination! Really love the rodeo and your bag! It’s great how the Blue Zanzibar underlines the wonderfull grey of the leather.



My thoughts as well !! I think GA can be matched with almost any color !


----------



## margieb

Hello ladies and gents!  B35 goes to lunch


----------



## LovingTheOrange

BBC said:


> Super-casual day last week after it snowed.
> 
> This was an attempt to not wear a dress and just be comfortable but still sorta fit in on a NYC day.
> 
> Last Night scarf matches the hair. [emoji16]
> 
> Had my hair done again yesterday and now it’s a bit softer pink... less like rose tyrien and more like rose shocking.
> 
> @Israeli_Flava I need an RS bag to match !!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4372842


Every time I see a photo of your hair, I can’t scroll to the next post for a good 30 seconds cus I’m so mesmerized! LOVE the way the pink on the scarf is identical to your hair


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Do they hire psychologists to play with our minds like this?
> I don’t wear Twillys, but this is one of the cutest things I’ve ever seen!


Bwahahahahaha
Come, lay down on my couch and tell me about allllll your H dreams...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PIPET83 said:


> Hello... thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373157
> View attachment 4373158


Such a cool outfit with your gorgeous B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Friday to all ! So happy to get thru a long week at work. Nice sunny day and motivated me to take Ms GA out.  Decided to give a pop of color with blue Zanzibar rodeo and ‘song of Tree’ twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373236


LOOOVE the bleu Zanzibar with your B!


----------



## Addicted to bags

ZZZZZZZ said:


> My HG color from hermes
> View attachment 4372606


Cute shoes and haircut too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Friday to all ! So happy to get thru a long week at work. Nice sunny day and motivated me to take Ms GA out.  Decided to give a pop of color with blue Zanzibar rodeo and ‘song of Tree’ twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373236


Perfect twilly & rodeo pairing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Addicted to bags

Last nights outfit after going to The Store. SA showed me some new ways to tie 90cm. I may or may not have bought some more scarves


----------



## LVjudy

margieb said:


> Hello ladies and gents!  B35 goes to lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373269



This bag is perfection. The color, the slouch, just everything [emoji7]

Which color is this?


----------



## acrowcounted

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Friday to all ! So happy to get thru a long week at work. Nice sunny day and motivated me to take Ms GA out.  Decided to give a pop of color with blue Zanzibar rodeo and ‘song of Tree’ twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373236


Gorgeous! Your GA almost looks etain here, probably just the lighting. Love it!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Last nights outfit after going to The Store. SA showed me some new ways to tie 90cm. I may or may not have bought some more scarves
> 
> View attachment 4373357
> View attachment 4373373


Gorgeous scarf! Love how you tied it and how the colours matches with your cute Pico and rodeo!
Sigh...I wish I was fit and slim like you... 
Oh...wait a minute....hang on.....hmmmmm....I don't remember this scarf.....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> Its future there though:



This is purrrrfect!


----------



## momasaurus

Addicted to bags said:


> Last nights outfit after going to The Store. SA showed me some new ways to tie 90cm. I may or may not have bought some more scarves
> 
> View attachment 4373357
> View attachment 4373373


I looooove the second look. And always happy to learn new ways to tie 90s, in case you want to share...


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> Every time I see a photo of your hair, I can’t scroll to the next post for a good 30 seconds cus I’m so mesmerized! LOVE the way the pink on the scarf is identical to your hair



Aw, thank you so much, sweetie!!!

I know it’s silly but I love my pretty pink princess unicorn hair. [emoji304][emoji882][emoji254] LOL I never grew up! [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Addicted to bags said:


> Last nights outfit after going to The Store. SA showed me some new ways to tie 90cm. I may or may not have bought some more scarves
> 
> View attachment 4373357
> View attachment 4373373



Holy smokes!!!! Wow!!! You look awesome [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Friday to all ! So happy to get thru a long week at work. Nice sunny day and motivated me to take Ms GA out.  Decided to give a pop of color with blue Zanzibar rodeo and ‘song of Tree’ twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373236


Congrats! Time to remove those stickers!


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Super-casual day last week after it snowed.
> 
> This was an attempt to not wear a dress and just be comfortable but still sorta fit in on a NYC day.
> 
> Last Night scarf matches the hair. [emoji16]
> 
> Had my hair done again yesterday and now it’s a bit softer pink... less like rose tyrien and more like rose shocking.
> 
> @Israeli_Flava I need an RS bag to match !!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4372842


Love that scarf!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

momasaurus said:


> I looooove the second look. And always happy to learn new ways to tie 90s, in case you want to share...


Super easy momasaurus! Gather the scarf by one corner, run your other hand down about 12-14" and wrap the scarf loosely or tightly (however you prefer) around your neck and tie it with a partial necktie knot with the short end. Just do it so it so it wraps around once and tie a tiny knot with the very end of the scarf. Hope my instructions make sense!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous scarf! Love how you tied it and how the colours matches with your cute Pico and rodeo!
> Sigh...I wish I was fit and slim like you...
> Oh...wait a minute....hang on.....hmmmmm....I don't remember this scarf.....


TBH, I saw you in your lovely H dress (the one with the tag hanging out ) and you have a lovely figure and really hot legs! I told you I was jelly of your legs. Mine seem to be half the length of yours 

And I do believe I modeled or showed this scarf before. It's one of the Carre' wash scarves. I think the name is Washington's wheel or carriage, something like that 

I'll unbox my 2 new scarves later and post. I've got to stay away from scarves! I live in LA, it's not like it's cold here


----------



## Addicted to bags

BBC said:


> Holy smokes!!!! Wow!!! You look awesome [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


Thank you BBC


----------



## NOIRetMoi

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! Time to remove those stickers!


----------



## Stansy

My favorite sequel: H and coffee


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xiaoxiao

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4373830
> 
> 
> My favorite sequel: H and coffee



Perfection!


----------



## momasaurus

Addicted to bags said:


> Super easy momasaurus! Gather the scarf by one corner, run your other hand down about 12-14" and wrap the scarf loosely or tightly (however you prefer) around your neck and tie it with a partial necktie knot with the short end. Just do it so it so it wraps around once and tie a tiny knot with the very end of the scarf. Hope my instructions make sense!


Got it, thanks! - and that is a perfect design for this knot!


----------



## nobluewithout

So I took this baby to dinner and 10 minutes later, I spilt soup all over it... * cryyyyyy *


----------



## peppers90

BBC said:


> Beautiful [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



Thanks BBC!  Love your hair and that silk ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Vhermes212

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4373913
> 
> So I took this baby to dinner and 10 minutes later, I spilt soup all over it... * cryyyyyy *


Did it survive the soup?


----------



## periogirl28

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4373913
> 
> So I took this baby to dinner and 10 minutes later, I spilt soup all over it... * cryyyyyy *


I can’t tell, is it Epsom? If so it would be fine. Not so sure about Chevre. Never spilled soup on my bags before.


----------



## noegirl

Me and my VC babe at the salon


----------



## thyme

shopping with lizzie k28..


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> View attachment 4374017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my VC babe at the salon


That Twilly is perfect!


----------



## Rami00

Jigé in action!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> TBH, I saw you in your lovely H dress (the one with the tag hanging out ) and you have a lovely figure and really hot legs! I told you I was jelly of your legs. Mine seem to be half the length of yours
> 
> And I do believe I modeled or showed this scarf before. It's one of the Carre' wash scarves. I think the name is Washington's wheel or carriage, something like that
> 
> I'll unbox my 2 new scarves later and post. I've got to stay away from scarves! I live in LA, it's not like it's cold here


Thanks AtB~~~ I'm blubbery on top half
I now see which scarf that is; H scarves looks soooo different depending on how you wear it; that's what's so great about these scarves! Love that!
Sooooo looking forward to your new scarves post!!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> shopping with lizzie k28..
> 
> View attachment 4374044



Love this look!  Looks like some Chanel shoes or RTW went home with you too!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Love this look!  Looks like some Chanel shoes or RTW went home with you too!



thank you *lulilu*. this was buying espadrilles for a naughty friend


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Rami00 said:


> Jigé in action!


What a stunning photo!! Did you take that with a phone??


----------



## Rami00

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What a stunning photo!! Did you take that with a phone??


Thank you! Yes, I did.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Rami00 said:


> Jigé in action!



Rami —

You take the best photos! This is no exception. Beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Rami —
> 
> You take the best photos! This is no exception. Beautiful!


You are very sweet, thank you so much x


----------



## ms_sivalley

Finally the sun is out!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4373913
> 
> So I took this baby to dinner and 10 minutes later, I spilt soup all over it... * cryyyyyy *


Ooooh I hope you and your super cute K is okay


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> Jigé in action!


So prettttttyyyyyy!


----------



## MotoChiq

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4374399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the sun is out!



We were in same neck of the woods! Went to do some shopping at Stanford


----------



## ms_sivalley

MotoChiq said:


> We were in same neck of the woods! Went to do some shopping at Stanford


OMG!  I was there this afternoon!  Did you stop by H?


----------



## nobluewithout

Vhermes212 said:


> Did it survive the soup?





periogirl28 said:


> I can’t tell, is it Epsom? If so it would be fine. Not so sure about Chevre. Never spilled soup on my bags before.





TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh I hope you and your super cute K is okay



It’s chevre and luckily (...?) chevre doesnt seem to like Hong Kong style chicken soup and has survived... for now  ˘ω˘


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4374399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally the sun is out!


Haha, you're wearing your husband's favorite shoes


----------



## ms_sivalley

Addicted to bags said:


> Haha, you're wearing your husband's favorite shoes


Exactly! lol


----------



## meowlett

Rami00 said:


> Jigé in action!


Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## MotoChiq

ms_sivalley said:


> OMG!  I was there this afternoon!  Did you stop by H?



Yes! We were at Stanford from 1:30-4pm. I stopped by H, but nothing caught my eye. Which was good day for my wallet  Did you pick up anything?


----------



## ms_sivalley

MotoChiq said:


> Yes! We were at Stanford from 1:30-4pm. I stopped by H, but nothing caught my eye. Which was good day for my wallet  Did you pick up anything?


I guess we have just missed each other otherwise I could have smelled your Barenia from a mile away lol.  It was a good day for my wallet as well =P


----------



## allywchu1

not really in action but they looked fun lying still


----------



## margieb

LVjudy said:


> This bag is perfection. The color, the slouch, just everything [emoji7]
> 
> Which color is this?



Thank you!  Bleu Nuit clemence/ rouge casaque interior


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Happy Sunday ❤️


----------



## xiaoxiao

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4375101
> 
> Happy Sunday ❤️




Really adorable!!


----------



## ladysarah

My beloved k28 in Epsom- recovering after being caught in london rainpour


----------



## acrowcounted

Brought my current green items out to play in honor of St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## TeeCee77

acrowcounted said:


> Brought my current green items out to play in honor of St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 4375398



Love your green collection! [emoji172]


----------



## noegirl

Rami00 said:


> Jigé in action!




Simply stunning! May I ask what color your jige is?


----------



## noegirl

acrowcounted said:


> Brought my current green items out to play in honor of St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 4375398




I just fainted. Can you tell me the colors?


----------



## Rami00

noegirl said:


> Simply stunning! May I ask what color your jige is?


Thank you! The color is argile.


----------



## noegirl

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! The color is argile.


Thank you darling!


----------



## meowlett

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4375101
> 
> Happy Sunday ❤️


Beautiful photo!  You look lovely.


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> I just fainted. Can you tell me the colors?


Thanks! The B25 and the Evelyne TPM are both Vert Vertigo but in swift and Clemence, respectively. The Calvi is chèvre Bleu Paon, which I view as more green than blue. And the C18 is Vert Cypres in Epsom. I hope to get something in cactus and Vert Verone in the near future.


----------



## noegirl

acrowcounted said:


> Thanks! The B25 and the Evelyne TPM are both Vert Vertigo but in swift and Clemence, respectively. The Calvi is chèvre Bleu Paon, which I view as more green than blue. And the C18 is Vert Cypres in Epsom. I hope to get something in cactus and Vert Verone in the near future.




Ahhhh I guess all but the calvi correctly. Nice to see another green lover here. I didn’t love cactus but I am wishing for both malachite and very verone to add to my VC/VV family.


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> Brought my current green items out to play in honor of St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 4375398



Beautiful [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4375312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beloved k28 in Epsom- recovering after being caught in london rainpour


Oh no! I hope your K is okay 
There's something about this photo that makes it really lovely... maybe poetic? I love it!


----------



## PIPET83

I love RGHW[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DYH

Running late today so no time for mirror selfie..
Blue Monday..


----------



## andforpoise

DYH said:


> Running late today so no time for mirror selfie..
> Blue Monday..
> View attachment 4375976


Oh my [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what color is that gorgeous bag?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

acrowcounted said:


> Brought my current green items out to play in honor of St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 4375398


Wow! soooo pretty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4375101
> 
> Happy Sunday ❤️


Beautiful!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Running late today so no time for mirror selfie..
> Blue Monday..
> View attachment 4375976


Wow, such a beautiful blue!


----------



## Tonimichelle

margieb said:


> Hello ladies and gents!  B35 goes to lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373269


Lovely slouchy B


----------



## Tonimichelle

acrowcounted said:


> Brought my current green items out to play in honor of St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 4375398


Gorgeous! Is your B swift?


----------



## Tonimichelle

acrowcounted said:


> Thanks! The B25 and the Evelyne TPM are both Vert Vertigo but in swift and Clemence, respectively. The Calvi is chèvre Bleu Paon, which I view as more green than blue. And the C18 is Vert Cypres in Epsom. I hope to get something in cactus and Vert Verone in the near future.


Ah I should have scrolled down a bit! It’s beautiful


----------



## PIPET83

I want a B25 vértigo it is soooo .. your photo is amaizing[emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## TeeCee77

Ms Etoupe in action at work today [emoji173]️


----------



## LVjudy

margieb said:


> Thank you!  Bleu Nuit clemence/ rouge casaque interior



Bleu Nuit is such a chameleon! I hv a K32 BN Togo & love how it looks so diff in diff lighting.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms Etoupe in action at work today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376334


gorgeous co-worker! I suspect she's supervising?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4375771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love RGHW[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


Such a cutie B! I don't blame you! me too!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Out for dinner for hubby’s bday  This was taken at the parking garage


----------



## TeeCee77

TresBeauHermes said:


> gorgeous co-worker! I suspect she's supervising?


Of course!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ikaesmallz said:


> Out for dinner for hubby’s bday  This was taken at the parking garage


Love your feminine dress with leather Moto jacket! So cool!


----------



## DYH

andforpoise said:


> Oh my [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what color is that gorgeous bag?


i can't remember! I think it's blue sapphire with blue glacier


----------



## DYH

andforpoise said:


> Oh my [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] what color is that gorgeous bag?


btw, thank you!


----------



## azukitea

Birkin in Beijing


----------



## ikaesmallz

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your feminine dress with leather Moto jacket! So cool!



Thanks love!


----------



## Londonboy

Day out with bestie.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Another record breaking day in weather ! Rodeo is so happy to be out. Look at his tail !!


----------



## xiaoxiao

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another record breaking day in weather ! Rodeo is so happy to be out. Look at his tail !!
> 
> View attachment 4377160


----------



## xiaoxiao

Londonboy said:


> Day out with bestie.



That Lakis!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Getting our nails did [emoji140]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Another record breaking day in weather ! Rodeo is so happy to be out. Look at his tail !!
> 
> View attachment 4377160


 Love your cute GP and your...um... perky Rodeo!
I'll stop here before I get into trouble!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your cute GP and your...um... perky Rodeo!
> I'll stop here before I get into trouble!


----------



## MotoChiq

Ms. K eyeing our wine from tonight’s dinner


----------



## sf_newyorker

MotoChiq said:


> Ms. K eyeing our wine from tonight’s dinner
> 
> View attachment 4377827


I love your recurring theme of good wine and gorgeous K’s!


----------



## MotoChiq

sf_newyorker said:


> I love your recurring theme of good wine and gorgeous K’s!



Thank you! I’m just trying to keep up with the rest of you guys!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

MotoChiq said:


> Thank you! I’m just trying to keep up with the rest of you guys!


I feel the same way with all of you ! And staying in topic - something small but quite happy on this gray NYC morning to remind me of golden CA sunshine.


----------



## mswkk

Cannot wait to take the baby out for a spin...


----------



## ms_sivalley

Mandatory mirrorfie in H with my little photo bomber lol


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4379233
> 
> I feel the same way with all of you ! And staying in topic - something small but quite happy on this gray NYC morning to remind me of golden CA sunshine.


Lovely sunshine on your wrist!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4379894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandatory mirrorfie in H with my little photo bomber lol


Mirrorfie!
Those sandals!


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Mirrorfie!
> Those sandals!


DH thought I was out of my mind lol


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> DH thought I was out of my mind lol



First your sneakers, now your sandals! He'll learn!
They look great with your outfit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> Cannot wait to take the baby out for a spin...


Beautiful B! 
But I just can't get my eyes off of your lipstick collection!


----------



## nobluewithout

etain togo b25


----------



## labellavita27

MotoChiq said:


> We were in same neck of the woods! Went to do some shopping at Stanford



I know where that exactly is and I go to get my nespresso pods in that shopping center lol


----------



## lindaw

Out and about with my 1990s vintage jockey bag.


----------



## art nouveau

Shopping with my Tadelakt Bleu Electrique Sellier K28 for the first time.  Tried on a blue red green Mystiques Phoenix  shawl. It looks so nice with my new Kelly that I want to buy it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4380667
> View attachment 4380669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Tadelakt Bleu Electrique Sellier K28 for the first time.  Tried on a blue red green Mystiques Phoenix  shawl. It looks so nice with my new Kelly that I want to buy it.


You are a color GODDESS!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> That Lakis!!!



The cigarette is making me nervous! [emoji51]


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4379894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandatory mirrorfie in H with my little photo bomber lol



Lovely “mirrorfie” and the pearlized shoewear is to die for— admittedly though I am distracted : what is the “giant tuning fork”?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Lovely “mirrorfie” and the pearlized shoewear is to die for— admittedly though I am distracted : what is the “giant tuning fork”?


The “fork” is the mirror door handle.  There is a fitting room behind it


----------



## surfchick

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4380667
> View attachment 4380669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Tadelakt Bleu Electrique Sellier K28 for the first time.  Tried on a blue red green Mystiques Phoenix  shawl. It looks so nice with my new Kelly that I want to buy it.


Love the entire outfit!  The K28 to die for!!


----------



## De sac

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4380667
> View attachment 4380669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Tadelakt Bleu Electrique Sellier K28 for the first time.  Tried on a blue red green Mystiques Phoenix  shawl. It looks so nice with my new Kelly that I want to buy it.



You look stunning and so does that Kelly! Please don't hesitate on the CSGM, it's lovely. I enjoy mine in a very close colourway very much!


----------



## LuckyBitch

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4380667
> View attachment 4380669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Tadelakt Bleu Electrique Sellier K28 for the first time.  Tried on a blue red green Mystiques Phoenix  shawl. It looks so nice with my new Kelly that I want to buy it.


You look wonderful. Everything so beautifully matched.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Heading out to line up for ramen!


----------



## moderngirl

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4381816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to line up for ramen!


Love love love! What size is your Kelly?


----------



## periogirl28

K25 goes with Dior and Chanel looks. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## MotoChiq

Happy Saturday! Finally dry enough to wear my suede Loubs


----------



## ms_sivalley

moderngirl said:


> Love love love! What size is your Kelly?


Thanks!  It is a K25


----------



## Hillychristie

Sunday at my favourite family restaurant and new twilly


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Sunday at my favourite family restaurant and new twilly


Beautiful bag & twilly. (But now I’m hungry!)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4381816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to line up for ramen!


You pretty much have the perfect bag, color, size, hardware, just  and it looks amazing worn casually.


----------



## ms_sivalley

ccbaggirl89 said:


> You pretty much have the perfect bag, color, size, hardware, just  and it looks amazing worn casually.


Thank you for your kind words!  Gold on gold K25 was a complete surprise from my SA because I gravitate towards cool neutral.  I have to admit it works just as good as a cool neutral if not better


----------



## ms_sivalley

Sunday coffee run!


----------



## MommyDaze

Headed to brunch with miss Vicky.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## beerbee

Love the Monochrome look


----------



## doloresmia

For Tresbeauhermes - 30 etoupe birkin showing some lovely flop with the caduseus (sp?) orange men’s scarf at barneys SF


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> For Tresbeauhermes - 30 etoupe birkin showing some lovely flop with the caduseus (sp?) orange men’s scarf at barneys SF
> 
> View attachment 4382584



Hi Beauty !
We are Stans twins!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

doloresmia said:


> For Tresbeauhermes - 30 etoupe birkin showing some lovely flop with the caduseus (sp?) orange men’s scarf at barneys SF
> 
> View attachment 4382584


Oooooh Thank you! What a great shot! Love your entire outfit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Sunday at my favourite family restaurant and new twilly


Love your B with cute twilly bow! and the tacos!


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Beautiful bag & twilly. (But now I’m hungry!)





TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your B with cute twilly bow! and the tacos!


Thank you both 

Although my family enjoyed the food on Sunday, the kids, who are adolescents now, reminisced more about their times spent there...doodling and playing tic tac toe as impatient toddlers waiting for their food. It’s really memories that fill our lives too, other than food


----------



## sf_newyorker

Goldie Evie is on rotation. Happy Monday and the beginning of the work week!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4381828
> View attachment 4381829
> 
> K25 goes with Dior and Chanel looks. Thank you for letting me share.


You look so chic, periogirl. I living for your sandals!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

doloresmia said:


> For Tresbeauhermes - 30 etoupe birkin showing some lovely flop with the caduseus (sp?) orange men’s scarf at barneys SF
> 
> View attachment 4382584


When I grow up, I’m going to rock white sneakers as elegantly as you do, my dear!


----------



## periogirl28

NOIRetMoi said:


> You look so chic, periogirl. I living for your sandals!


Thank you, they are pretty old, but surprisingly comfy.


----------



## catsinthebag

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4382963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie Evie is on rotation. Happy Monday and the beginning of the work week!



I’ve been thinking of a Gold Evie for my next bag purchase ... I think your photo just sealed the deal!


----------



## sf_newyorker

catsinthebag said:


> I’ve been thinking of a Gold Evie for my next bag purchase ... I think your photo just sealed the deal!


Do it!


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> For Tresbeauhermes - 30 etoupe birkin showing some lovely flop with the caduseus (sp?) orange men’s scarf at barneys SF
> 
> View attachment 4382584



So chic!


----------



## doloresmia

NOIRetMoi said:


> When I grow up, I’m going to rock white sneakers as elegantly as you do, my dear!



LOL - what a nice thing to say! Thank goodness sneakers are in



TankerToad said:


> Hi Beauty !
> We are Stans twins!!!



Hello doll! So nice to see you.



TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooh Thank you! What a great shot! Love your entire outfit!



Thanks, you know how to make a girl feel good. The sweater is voluminous and DH just shakes his head at me.


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> So chic!



Shucks..... thank you honey! You are too sweet.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

ms_sivalley said:


> Sunday coffee run!
> View attachment 4382360


Love your little B!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Tonimichelle said:


> Love your little B!


Thanks!


----------



## DYH

My first ever birdie going to work w me for the first time! (No outfit bc i dont like what i am wearing and have no time to change!)

As usual, of my 3 dogs and 2 cats, she is the only one that sends me off in the morning..


----------



## TeeCee77

Dinner with vert vertigo Jige


----------



## Saffynyc

Evelyne !


----------



## margieb

Trout fishing


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

Etoupe Evie at the diner for breakfast!


----------



## Saffynyc

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> View attachment 4384102
> 
> Etoupe Evie at the diner for breakfast!


Love


----------



## westcoastgal

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4380667
> View attachment 4380669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Tadelakt Bleu Electrique Sellier K28 for the first time.  Tried on a blue red green Mystiques Phoenix  shawl. It looks so nice with my new Kelly that I want to buy it.


Lovely!


----------



## nobluewithout

Lil twilly went to watch Boyzone’s farewell concert with me


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> My first ever birdie going to work w me for the first time! (No outfit bc i dont like what i am wearing and have no time to change!)
> 
> As usual, of my 3 dogs and 2 cats, she is the only one that sends me off in the morning..
> View attachment 4383577


Beautiful birdie C ! the colour! GORGEOUS!
And your sweet kitty! Thank you for debunking the non-loyal kitties myth! Kitties can be very loyal too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4384149
> 
> Lil twilly went to watch Boyzone’s farewell concert with me


Pretty colours!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

margieb said:


> Trout fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384054


Lovely photo! love your glasses and your cute hat!


----------



## Yoshi1296

My bbb30 and my rose gold farandole for today! (The farandole was on the bag for the picture haha)


----------



## sf_newyorker

Yoshi1296 said:


> My bbb30 and my rose gold farandole for today! (The farandole was on the bag for the picture haha)
> 
> View attachment 4384457


 I didn’t think you’d leave it on! BB is such a pretty color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## margieb

TresBeauHermes said:


> Lovely photo! love your glasses and your cute hat!



Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doloresmia said:


> For Tresbeauhermes - 30 etoupe birkin showing some lovely flop with the caduseus (sp?) orange men’s scarf at barneys SF
> 
> View attachment 4382584


Stunning with the OG Batwing babyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Israeli_Flava said:


> Stunning with the OG Batwing babyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Muah! That is a smooch over the internet

And because this under the radar bag needs some more attention, my 2002. Strap buckled on shortest length for shoulder carry.


----------



## periogirl28

doloresmia said:


> Muah! That is a smooch over the internet
> 
> And because this under the radar bag needs some more attention, my 2002. Strap buckled on shortest length for shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 4384663


You carry her very well.


----------



## Saffynyc

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> View attachment 4384102
> 
> Etoupe Evie at the diner for breakfast!


Such a beautiful color !!!


----------



## Saffynyc

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4382963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldie Evie is on rotation. Happy Monday and the beginning of the work week!


I am considering this for my fourth color for my evelyne . How does it work for you and is color easy to pair with ?


----------



## sf_newyorker

Saffynyc said:


> I am considering this for my fourth color for my evelyne . How does it work for you and is color easy to pair with ?


Quite easy to work with. Gold is a classic H neutral - it doesn’t hurt to include this color in your collection.


----------



## Ladybaga

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4380667
> View attachment 4380669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Tadelakt Bleu Electrique Sellier K28 for the first time.  Tried on a blue red green Mystiques Phoenix  shawl. It looks so nice with my new Kelly that I want to buy it.


This is just beautiful!!! I love your style!! (I hope you bought the shawl.  It looks amazing with your new k!)


----------



## GoldFish8

My new baby  

B25 noir RGHW


----------



## QuelleFromage

Out to drinks meeting in my funky asymmetrical sweater . Birkin since I need an iPad with me. Scarf is Imprimeur Fou Liquid Puzzle.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4380667
> View attachment 4380669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Tadelakt Bleu Electrique Sellier K28 for the first time.  Tried on a blue red green Mystiques Phoenix  shawl. It looks so nice with my new Kelly that I want to buy it.



You look amazing!  Perfect match


----------



## margieb

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4385059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to drinks meeting in my funky asymmetrical sweater . Birkin since I need an iPad with me. Scarf is Imprimeur Fou Liquid Puzzle.



Love the look!


----------



## Toronto Carre

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4385059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to drinks meeting in my funky asymmetrical sweater . Birkin since I need an iPad with me. Scarf is Imprimeur Fou Liquid Puzzle.


Love this scarf!


----------



## margieb

Verrou 21 in the new lamb (forgot name!!)


----------



## fabuleux

margieb said:


> View attachment 4385268
> 
> 
> Verrou 21 in the new lamb (forgot name!!)


What a lovely bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4385059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to drinks meeting in my funky asymmetrical sweater . Birkin since I need an iPad with me. Scarf is Imprimeur Fou Liquid Puzzle.



You look fab!


----------



## wantitneedit

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4385059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to drinks meeting in my funky asymmetrical sweater . Birkin since I need an iPad with me. Scarf is Imprimeur Fou Liquid Puzzle.


style icon!!! Can you please id the sweater? You look fantastic!!!


----------



## Ryan

With my “new” Whitebus. Color and leather are a mystery!


----------



## GoldFish8

Ryan said:


> With my “new” Whitebus. Color and leather are a mystery!


This color looks so much like fauve Barenia... what is the texture like? And does it smell really really good?


----------



## MsAli

Gotta love restaurants that have bag stands! (B30 Togo in back, my B35 Novillo in front)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

doloresmia said:


> Muah! That is a smooch over the internet
> 
> And because this under the radar bag needs some more attention, my 2002. Strap buckled on shortest length for shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 4384663


2002 looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> My new baby
> 
> B25 noir RGHW


Love your B and your styles!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4385059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to drinks meeting in my funky asymmetrical sweater . Birkin since I need an iPad with me. Scarf is Imprimeur Fou Liquid Puzzle.


Love your B!!! Your scarf is so pretty too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

margieb said:


> View attachment 4385268
> 
> 
> Verrou 21 in the new lamb (forgot name!!)


Gorgeous Verrou AND your candelabra sneakers!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> Gotta love restaurants that have bag stands! (B30 Togo in back, my B35 Novillo in front)
> View attachment 4385904


What a great idea!


----------



## Hat Trick

MsAli said:


> Gotta love restaurants that have bag stands! (B30 Togo in back, my B35 Novillo in front)
> View attachment 4385904



And those drinks look good!


----------



## margieb

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous Verrou AND your candelabra sneakers!!!!



Love [emoji173]️ my sneaks!  I bought 2 pairs because I knew I would be wearing them to death!


----------



## DR2014

doloresmia said:


> Muah! That is a smooch over the internet
> 
> And because this under the radar bag needs some more attention, my 2002. Strap buckled on shortest length for shoulder carry.
> 
> View attachment 4384663


I love this bag!  i keep trying it on.  I guess its just a matter of time...


----------



## doloresmia

DR2014 said:


> I love this bag!  i keep trying it on.  I guess its just a matter of time...



#justdoit [emoji4]


----------



## foreverbagslove

I probably use her less than a handful times a year [emoji27]she needs to get out more


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sunflower_13

MsAli said:


> Gotta love restaurants that have bag stands! (B30 Togo in back, my B35 Novillo in front)
> View attachment 4385904


Amazing photo!


----------



## Solday

Shopping with my bestie


----------



## noegirl

Petit H poncho with Berenia b30


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> Petit H poncho with Berenia b30


so cute how you tie these twillies!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

margieb said:


> Trout fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4384054


Gosh, haven't seen you in a while! Lovely to see you here again. xx


----------



## margieb

littleblackbag said:


> Gosh, haven't seen you in a while! Lovely to see you here again. xx



Hi little black bag!  Spent many years in Alabama and then in Buffalo. Moved back to NYC two years ago.  [emoji112]


----------



## Hillychristie

First outing with my new K

Some afterthoughts 
1. My pockets in the jacket were very well used for the day ...to keep my handphone and security pass. It’s quite a hassle to strap/unstrap Ms K....but of course, this will not deter me from carrying it 

2. Abricot was easier to match than I thought, maybe my wardrobe is mostly white, cream and beige, other than black!

Happy weekend, tpf!


----------



## DYH

Back to my sunny happy evie!


----------



## GoldFish8

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your B and your styles!


Thank you! You are too sweet


----------



## GoldFish8

DYH said:


> Back to my sunny happy evie!
> 
> View attachment 4387063


So cute! Makes me want a little Evie myself!  Can you post a closer look at that Twilly (?) you have tied there? Do you use that as a hand carry option?


----------



## DYH

GoldFish8 said:


> So cute! Makes me want a little Evie myself!  Can you post a closer look at that Twilly (?) you have tied there? Do you use that as a hand carry option?


Hi - yea.. i added it there to give a bit more contrast/pop.  And i had used it as a carry option  

Here’s a pix. Excuse the background of unglamorous office setting..


----------



## GoldFish8

DYH said:


> Hi - yea.. i added it there to give a bit more contrast/pop.  And i had used it as a carry option
> 
> Here’s a pix. Excuse the background of unglamorous office setting..
> View attachment 4387310


Love this!   Such a great idea!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Solday said:


> Shopping with my bestie
> 
> View attachment 4386734


Wow, what a lovely B colour!  Is that Rouge Casaque?


----------



## nicole0612

DYH said:


> Back to my sunny happy evie!
> 
> View attachment 4387063



This tpm with the chevron strap is so cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Petit H poncho with Berenia b30


Love that torquoise color poncho with Barenia!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> First outing with my new K
> 
> Some afterthoughts
> 1. My pockets in the jacket were very well used for the day ...to keep my handphone and security pass. It’s quite a hassle to strap/unstrap Ms K....but of course, this will not deter me from carrying it
> 
> 2. Abricot was easier to match than I thought, maybe my wardrobe is mostly white, cream and beige, other than black!
> 
> Happy weekend, tpf!


Soooo pretty! Your gorgeous K is perfect size and colour for you! Love your jacket and shoes too! 
 Just a quick thought...I carry my K with the sangles dangling down under the flap so the only thing you need to do is to turn the lock to open/close the bag (easier to get things in/out) Perhaps you may want to try?


----------



## Solday

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what a lovely B colour!  Is that Rouge Casaque?



Thank you dear! It’s Rouge H❤️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Back to my sunny happy evie!
> 
> View attachment 4387063


Looooove the sunny yellow, and your extra twillie handle! What a brilliant idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Solday said:


> Thank you dear! It’s Rouge H❤️


Thank you!
It is just sooooo GORGEOUS!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Soooo pretty! Your gorgeous K is perfect size and colour for you! Love your jacket and shoes too!
> Just a quick thought...I carry my K with the sangles dangling down under the flap so the only thing you need to do is to turn the lock to open/close the bag (easier to get things in/out) Perhaps you may want to try?


Thank you again...ever so kind!

Good suggestion! Then I read in this forum somewhere that doing that may create stress on the turn lock and damage it

As the K is still new, I am still at the babying stage, but I know sooner or later, I’ll resort to doing the same as you


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love that torquoise color poncho with Barenia!



Thank you dear! I was in store yesterday and it’s the exact same color and the new vert verone


----------



## noegirl

In store getting a bracelet and realized the new vert verone is the same color as my petit h poncho


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kelly day. My turtleneck is doing a weird bobble thing, oops!


----------



## ms_sivalley

I swear I did not get this helmet for DS because of its name lol


----------



## renet

Out with C18 and went to see my SA and B25 Noir RGHW.  Sat outside in a shopping mall, again pondering if I need another B25 when I already have Blue Nuit B25 GHW.  Feeling lost. [emoji23] 



My husband reminded me that I just bought a Chanel Reissue in 225 So Black this month, just last week actually.  So fast need another bag?! [emoji13]


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi Renet~~~ Missed you
> Thank you!  The dinner was great! Had to loosen the belt at the end...



Dear TBH! Yes, I MIA from TPF for quite some time!  Been disciplining myself from the H addict. [emoji23] Kidding! Was busy spending time with family and work so doesn’t have much time.  Hope all is well with you! [emoji847][emoji253]


----------



## xiaoxiao

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4387600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly day. My turtleneck is doing a weird bobble thing, oops!



That skirt is  on you!!


----------



## bagidiotic

renet said:


> Out with C18 and went to see my SA and B25 Noir RGHW.  Sat outside in a shopping mall, again pondering if I need another B25 when I already have Blue Nuit B25 GHW.  Feeling lost. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4388428
> 
> 
> My husband reminded me that I just bought a Chanel Reissue in 225 So Black this month, just last week actually.  So fast need another bag?! [emoji13]


Men won't understand why this lol


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4387600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly day. My turtleneck is doing a weird bobble thing, oops!


Nice ootd


----------



## Fairy

renet said:


> Out with C18 and went to see my SA and B25 Noir RGHW.  Sat outside in a shopping mall, again pondering if I need another B25 when I already have Blue Nuit B25 GHW.  Feeling lost. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4388428
> 
> 
> My husband reminded me that I just bought a Chanel Reissue in 225 So Black this month, just last week actually.  So fast need another bag?! [emoji13]



Time to sell the reissue and get the black b[emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MsAli

sunflower_13 said:


> Amazing photo!


Thanks!


----------



## MsAli

K28 and Herbag having lunch


----------



## Hillychristie

renet said:


> Out with C18 and went to see my SA and B25 Noir RGHW.  Sat outside in a shopping mall, again pondering if I need another B25 when I already have Blue Nuit B25 GHW.  Feeling lost. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4388428
> 
> 
> My husband reminded me that I just bought a Chanel Reissue in 225 So Black this month, just last week actually.  So fast need another bag?! [emoji13]


Love the BE!!
Do you need another tote or shoulder carry bag ? If latter, K20 or K25 instead? 
Don’t think I’ve helped


----------



## renet

Hillychristie said:


> Love the BE!!
> Do you need another tote or shoulder carry bag ? If latter, K20 or K25 instead?
> Don’t think I’ve helped


Dear, no, you asked the right question! I’ve asked for K25 R or B30.  But none of these available in the spec I’m looking for.  Hence, my SA asked if I want to consider B25.  [emoji6] 



Fairy said:


> Time to sell the reissue and get the black b[emoji6]


Oh So Black Reissue is also hard to find. So selling it is out of question for me. [emoji23] [emoji13] 



bagidiotic said:


> Men won't understand why this lol


Yeah! Just like I don’t understand why they love changing cars. [emoji13]


----------



## Blueberry12

KDT in Anemone.
Also works as a choker for SO.


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiaoxiao said:


> That skirt is  on you!!





bagidiotic said:


> Nice ootd



Thank you!  What I really need in my life is a source of great, simple, fairly light black turtlenecks. Most of mine are Three Dots but I need better quality. Terribly OT but suggestions are welcome.


----------



## xiaoxiao

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!  What I really need in my life is a source of great, simple, fairly light black turtlenecks. Most of mine are Three Dots but I need better quality. Terribly OT but suggestions are welcome.



Do you like Wolford? I’ve been wearing their black turtleneck since college and they are fantastic! (It’s a body; although I’m fairly sure they have other non-body styles). Sorry for OT! Nice kelly!!!


----------



## 27leborse

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!  What I really need in my life is a source of great, simple, fairly light black turtlenecks. Most of mine are Three Dots but I need better quality. Terribly OT but suggestions are welcome.



I have been a fan of Majestic Paris turtlenecks for years. Have you tried them?


----------



## meowlett

Fueling up...


----------



## lindaw

Simply stunning!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> In store getting a bracelet and realized the new vert verone is the same color as my petit h poncho


Looove your outfit! Didn't know how pretty Vert Verone was until I saw it on you! 
GP so super cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4387600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly day. My turtleneck is doing a weird bobble thing, oops!


Such an elegant outfit! And your K! Gorgeous on you!
Having a nice figure like you, really makes your outfit gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Out with C18 and went to see my SA and B25 Noir RGHW.  Sat outside in a shopping mall, again pondering if I need another B25 when I already have Blue Nuit B25 GHW.  Feeling lost. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4388428
> 
> 
> My husband reminded me that I just bought a Chanel Reissue in 225 So Black this month, just last week actually.  So fast need another bag?! [emoji13]


 Yessss! It's like having a separate stomach for desserts! NEEDs for Bs are different!
Your C is so lovely! the colour!



renet said:


> Dear TBH! Yes, I MIA from TPF for quite some time!  Been disciplining myself from the H addict. [emoji23] Kidding! Was busy spending time with family and work so doesn’t have much time.  Hope all is well with you! [emoji847][emoji253]


So very happy to see you back Renet! 
I'm doing very well! thank you for asking! 
Looking forward to your next black B25 reveal soon!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Fueling up...
> View attachment 4389003


Gorgeous K! the colour!
No cookie?


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous K! the colour!
> No cookie?


Bleu Zanzibar
No huge cookies for a while.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noegirl

meowlett said:


> Fueling up...
> View attachment 4389003



 Look at that beauty!



TresBeauHermes said:


> Looove your outfit! Didn't know how pretty Vert Verone was until I saw it on you!
> GP so super cute!



Thank you dear!! It has been my favorite thus far but had never seen in person! I could totally do this in a larger GP for work... I asked for it in a roulis though


----------



## meowlett

noegirl said:


> Look at that beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear!! It has been my favorite thus far but had never seen in person! I could totally do this in a larger GP for work... I asked for it in a roulis though


You need a K25 Sellier in your new favorite color.  Ha ha.


----------



## noegirl

meowlett said:


> You need a K25 Sellier in your new favorite color.  Ha ha.




That would also work for me hahahaha


----------



## noegirl

At the library in Chaine D’Ancre TGM silver, B30 Berenia and gold Oran.


----------



## meowlett

noegirl said:


> At the library in Chaine D’Ancre TGM silver, B30 Berenia and gold Oran.


Love your outfit!


----------



## noegirl

meowlett said:


> Love your outfit!


Thank you dear!!! I’ve been having so much fun in my H lately!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Look at that beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear!! It has been my favorite thus far but had never seen in person! I could totally do this in a larger GP for work... I asked for it in a roulis though


Oooooh Roulis! yes yes yes!


----------



## Gigllee

noegirl said:


> At the library in Chaine D’Ancre TGM silver, B30 Berenia and gold Oran.


So chic and gorgeous


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hard to find a well made jacket...Tried this one on, but didn't get it cuz dumpy looking...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> At the library in Chaine D’Ancre TGM silver, B30 Berenia and gold Oran.


Definitely stylin' girl! Love your outfit and orange!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hard to find a well made jacket...Tried this one on, but didn't get it cuz dumpy looking...
> View attachment 4389516



Nice Clochette TBH! A perfect match with your B.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> Nice Clochette TBH! A perfect match with your B.


Thank you xiaoxiao!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hard to find a well made jacket...Tried this one on, but didn't get it cuz dumpy looking...
> View attachment 4389516


Omg....I was just thinking about your clochette last evening...love it and it is in my "to buy" list


----------



## louloulou89

My chihuahua photo bombing! Off for lunch with my mum for mother's day.


----------



## noegirl

Gigllee said:


> So chic and gorgeous



Thank you! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Definitely stylin' girl! Love your outfit and orange!



Thank you, dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

Let’s hope the weather will warm up and this is the last weekend I wear a down jacket.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Omg....I was just thinking about your clochette last evening...love it and it is in my "to buy" list


Highly recommended! It matches both black and brown tones!
 I bought this together with my black B25. Very sturdy and good size
Don't forget to get the customs declaration paperworks in case you travel with it
Seeeeeeee! I didn't have to do any enabling!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4390230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s hope the weather will warm up and this is the last weekend I wear a down jacket.


You always take such gorgeous pics! love your tpm!


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> You always take such gorgeous pics! love your tpm!


Thanks!  You always have the sweetest comment


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hard to find a well made jacket...Tried this one on, but didn't get it cuz dumpy looking...
> View attachment 4389516


Love your Birkin and the clochette and your shoes, dear TresBeauHermes!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4380667
> View attachment 4380669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Tadelakt Bleu Electrique Sellier K28 for the first time.  Tried on a blue red green Mystiques Phoenix  shawl. It looks so nice with my new Kelly that I want to buy it.


OMG, you found bleu electrique pants


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4381816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to line up for ramen!


Is that the Kelly 25 retourne? I think that's the size and style I want.

Ooops, I see you answered the question already. So cute on you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4387600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly day. My turtleneck is doing a weird bobble thing, oops!


Love your skirt!


----------



## Addicted to bags

At the mall yesterday. Of course I stopped by the H store after hitting Nordies.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> At the mall yesterday. Of course I stopped by the H store after hitting Nordies.
> 
> View attachment 4390450


Your Lindy looks PERFECT on you! So sporty and cute with pink hoodie! Yesssss!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Love your Birkin and the clochette and your shoes, dear TresBeauHermes!!


Thank you Crisbac!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your Lindy looks PERFECT on you! So sporty and cute with pink hoodie! Yesssss!!


Thank you TBH! Did you find that perfect new jacket yet?


----------



## diane278

We visited a friend today who is good at keeping plants  alive, where my clutch climbed a tree......


And then sun bathed briefly in a massive bunch of fuchsia colored flowers.....


That was the extent of the action around here today.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you TBH! Did you find that perfect new jacket yet?





Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you TBH! Did you find that perfect new jacket yet?


No....I have a feeling it's going to be a very long search.....Any suggestions??


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> We visited a friend today who is good at keeping plants  alive, where my clutch climbed a tree......
> [=full]4390533[/ATTACH]
> And then sun bathed briefly in a massive bunch of fuchsia colored flowers.....
> View attachment 4390528
> 
> That was the extent of the action around here today.


That bed of fushcia is mesmerising....I just went WOW and it brightened up my Monday


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## papertiger

TresBeauHermes said:


> No....I have a feeling it's going to be a very long search.....Any suggestions??





Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you TBH! Did you find that perfect new jacket yet?



Let's try to stay on topic here


----------



## papertiger

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you!  What I really need in my life is a source of great, simple, fairly light black turtlenecks. Most of mine are Three Dots but I need better quality. Terribly OT but suggestions are welcome.





xiaoxiao said:


> Do you like Wolford? I’ve been wearing their black turtleneck since college and they are fantastic! (It’s a body; although I’m fairly sure they have other non-body styles). Sorry for OT! Nice kelly!!!





27leborse said:


> I have been a fan of Majestic Paris turtlenecks for years. Have you tried them?



Likewise, I know it's hard TY


----------



## xiaoxiao

How I wish I look all the times vs reality. One main reason why I only use my workhorses and never nice ones is because of this: always have my hands full!   Hope your week is less hectic than mine, and thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Hillychristie

xiaoxiao said:


> How I wish I look all the times vs reality. One main reason why I only use my workhorses and never nice ones is because of this: always have my hands full!   Hope your week is less hectic than mine, and thank you for letting me share!


You look cool and your bag is more than nice 
May I know the size and colour of your K?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hillychristie said:


> You look cool and your bag is more than nice
> May I know the size and colour of your K?




Thank you!! It’s fauve barenia 32.


----------



## labellavita27

xiaoxiao said:


> How I wish I look all the times vs reality. One main reason why I only use my workhorses and never nice ones is because of this: always have my hands full!   Hope your week is less hectic than mine, and thank you for letting me share!



Where did you get that strap?


----------



## xiaoxiao

labellavita27 said:


> Where did you get that strap?



Hermès.


----------



## TeeCee77

Channeling some spring vibes [emoji259]


----------



## xiaoxiao

TeeCee77 said:


> Channeling some spring vibes [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390799



The twily matches your jeans perfect!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Channeling some spring vibes [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390799


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## xxDxx

TeeCee77 said:


> Channeling some spring vibes [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390799



You look great!!


----------



## GoldFish8

TeeCee77 said:


> Channeling some spring vibes [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390799


You carry that bag so well!


----------



## TeeCee77

GoldFish8 said:


> You carry that bag so well!



Thank you! Love my 35s!!


----------



## CaraBursae

crisbac said:


> Love your Birkin and the clochette and your shoes, dear TresBeauHermes!!



The combination of your clochette and your birkin is wonderful. May I ask what size is your birkin? TIA!


----------



## GoldFish8

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! Love my 35s!!


I can See why!!  It works just perfectly on you. It looks like *you* carry the bag and not the other way around! Just stunning, and etain (?) is such a beautiful color.. sigh


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

Selfie whilst waiting for an appointment..my new Camail key ring is huge!


----------



## may3545

37 weeks preggo! Over past few weeks, dressed up so I feel better. Third pregnancy (boy#3!)— sooo tired. Adding some H into my life to brighten my mood.

Kelly belt in rose extreme and Constance 24 anemone. 



Kelly cut in rose azalee, ghw



H belt in craie, blue encre kelly wallet, and tandem samdals. 



H tunic with some VCA and Cartier.


----------



## TankerToad

My grey Box Birkin out on a cold hoping for Spring soon day —


----------



## GoldFish8

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4391318
> 
> My grey Box Birkin out on a cold hoping for Spring soon day —


Omg this is stunning!!! Is this an older box or from more recent years? I love This dark grey.. do you know the name of the color?


----------



## GoldFish8

may3545 said:


> 37 weeks preggo! Over past few weeks, dressed up so I feel better. Third pregnancy (boy#3!)— sooo tired. Adding some H into my life to brighten my mood.
> 
> Kelly belt in rose extreme and Constance 24 anemone.
> View attachment 4391305
> 
> 
> Kelly cut in rose azalee, ghw
> View attachment 4391306
> 
> 
> H belt in craie, blue encre kelly wallet, and tandem samdals.
> View attachment 4391307
> 
> 
> H tunic with some VCA and Cartier.
> View attachment 4391308


Stunning mama!! How do you look so good at 37 weeks?!


----------



## Toronto Carre

noegirl said:


> At the library in Chaine D’Ancre TGM silver, B30 Berenia and gold Oran.


I love this whole look.


----------



## may3545

GoldFish8 said:


> Stunning mama!! How do you look so good at 37 weeks?!


Thanks! Once I'm home, back in sweats haha. I firmly believe that dressing well helps boost my mood, so I do it when I do have the occasion to do so. It's another story when the baby actually is born. I'll be a hermit for a while lol.


----------



## crisbac

CaraBursae said:


> The combination of your clochette and your birkin is wonderful. May I ask what size is your birkin? TIA!


I'm replying so that @TresBeauHermes can see the question above and answer to @CaraBursae.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> The combination of your clochette and your birkin is wonderful. May I ask what size is your birkin? TIA!


Hi CaraBursae I totally missed your post; sorry!
It's B30 Etoupe. I originally purchased the clochette for my black B25 which goes well with it too.


crisbac said:


> I'm replying so that @TresBeauHermes can see the question above and answer to @CaraBursae.


Thank you so much Crisbac! You are absolutely the sweetest! 
I totally missed @CaraBursae 's question post! I feel so awful! (sorry again, CaraBursae )
Thank you oh so much for letting me know Crisbac!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

papertiger said:


> Let's try to stay on topic here


Sorry Papertiger~~ I will behave


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> How I wish I look all the times vs reality. One main reason why I only use my workhorses and never nice ones is because of this: always have my hands full!   Hope your week is less hectic than mine, and thank you for letting me share!


 Love your outfit! You look sooooo coooooool even with all those boxes!


----------



## DYH

My 18 year old Herbag got a make over/ plastic surgery over the wknd... i signed her up for a ‘live art’ experience

And here is her coming to work w me for the first time in her new look (prior to this, I prob havent used her in like 2 years?)


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you so much Crisbac! You are absolutely the sweetest!
> I totally missed @CaraBursae 's question post! I feel so awful! (sorry again, CaraBursae )
> Thank you oh so much for letting me know Crisbac!


My pleasure, my dear TresBeauHermes! I'm so happy I could be of help!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> My 18 year old Herbag got a make over/ plastic surgery over the wknd... i signed her up for a ‘live art’ experience
> 
> And here is her coming to work w me for the first time in her new look (prior to this, I prob havent used her in like 2 years?)
> 
> View attachment 4391491


That is just the COOLEST! Looove how it turned out! One of a kind! Congrats!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

noegirl said:


> In store getting a bracelet and realized the new vert verone is the same color as my petit h poncho


I’m usually not a fan of green, but I love the way vert verone looks. I saw this color in doblis leather and it’s TDF. You’re rocking the poncho btw


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

xiaoxiao said:


> How I wish I look all the times vs reality. One main reason why I only use my workhorses and never nice ones is because of this: always have my hands full!   Hope your week is less hectic than mine, and thank you for letting me share!


That bareniaaaaaaa


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Took my kelly doll out for a quick stroll to test its practicality (I really wanted a pretzel from the mall). Unfortunately, the doll is not very practical but it’s oh so cute! Wearing my H mules too.


----------



## bagalogist

super cute and adorable


----------



## Addicted to bags

LovingTheOrange said:


> Took my kelly doll out for a quick stroll to test its practicality (I really wanted a pretzel from the mall). Unfortunately, the doll is not very practical but it’s oh so cute! Wearing my H mules too.
> 
> View attachment 4391511


Someone came into the H store with the Kelly doll while I was there. So cute!! Who needs practical?


----------



## xiaoxiao

may3545 said:


> 37 weeks preggo! Over past few weeks, dressed up so I feel better. Third pregnancy (boy#3!)— sooo tired. Adding some H into my life to brighten my mood.
> 
> Kelly belt in rose extreme and Constance 24 anemone.
> View attachment 4391305
> 
> 
> Kelly cut in rose azalee, ghw
> View attachment 4391306
> 
> 
> H belt in craie, blue encre kelly wallet, and tandem samdals.
> View attachment 4391307
> 
> 
> H tunic with some VCA and Cartier.
> View attachment 4391308




Omg May that tunic looks so good on you!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your outfit! You look sooooo coooooool even with all those boxes!



 don’t know about cool but it was def a balancing act.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Addicted to bags said:


> Someone came into the H store with the Kelly doll while I was there. So cute!! Who needs practical?



2 kelly dolls in one place? That’s so cute!!!! Did you guys have a play date


----------



## Addicted to bags

xiaoxiao said:


> 2 kelly dolls in one place? That’s so cute!!!! Did you guys have a play date


Sorry no, it wasn't my bag. I saw it and my SA pointed it out. LovingtheOrange bought a beautiful new Kelly doll and I was saying to her that I saw one on Saturday. The one I saw was a vintage one.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry no, it wasn't my bag. I saw it and my SA pointed it out. LovingtheOrange bought a beautiful new Kelly doll and I was saying to her that I saw on Saturday. The one I saw was a vintage one.




Oh!!!  I was thinking what a rare sight! I have yet seen one IRL!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> Selfie whilst waiting for an appointment..my new Camail key ring is huge!
> View attachment 4391297


Love your outfit! and you B~~~! TDF!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

may3545 said:


> 37 weeks preggo! Over past few weeks, dressed up so I feel better. Third pregnancy (boy#3!)— sooo tired. Adding some H into my life to brighten my mood.
> 
> Kelly belt in rose extreme and Constance 24 anemone.
> View attachment 4391305
> 
> 
> Kelly cut in rose azalee, ghw
> View attachment 4391306
> 
> 
> H belt in craie, blue encre kelly wallet, and tandem samdals.
> View attachment 4391307
> 
> 
> H tunic with some VCA and Cartier.
> View attachment 4391308


wowwww! You look fabulous in all!


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> How I wish I look all the times vs reality. One main reason why I only use my workhorses and never nice ones is because of this: always have my hands full!   Hope your week is less hectic than mine, and thank you for letting me share!



Love your pants!


----------



## allywchu1

#ootd


----------



## Julide

xiaoxiao said:


> How I wish I look all the times vs reality. One main reason why I only use my workhorses and never nice ones is because of this: always have my hands full!   Hope your week is less hectic than mine, and thank you for letting me share!


Super cool ring!! And super cool outfit too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> Love your pants!



 my dear. They are SO comfortable!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noegirl

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m usually not a fan of green, but I love the way vert verone looks. I saw this color in doblis leather and it’s TDF. You’re rocking the poncho btw




Thank you darling!!! My favorite color is green, however this one just makes my heart sing. I’m considering getting two bags in this color


----------



## noegirl

Toronto Carre said:


> I love this whole look.


Thank you!! 


DYH said:


> My 18 year old Herbag got a make over/ plastic surgery over the wknd... i signed her up for a ‘live art’ experience
> 
> And here is her coming to work w me for the first time in her new look (prior to this, I prob havent used her in like 2 years?)
> 
> View attachment 4391491



This is stunning and now I want her


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yessss! It's like having a separate stomach for desserts! NEEDs for Bs are different!
> Your C is so lovely! the colour!
> 
> 
> So very happy to see you back Renet!
> I'm doing very well! thank you for asking!
> Looking forward to your next black B25 reveal soon!



Hi TBH, [emoji13] ...will not a black beauty as I made an assessment of my current bag collection.  Black Kelly S GHW, Black/Toffee Lindy PHW, Black Chanel Reissue and Bleu Nuit B25.

Out of interest, I made a comparison of my black Lindy and Bleu Nuit B. They are too similar in color in different lightings and my SA has the same thought.  So we both agreed the other option is better for my collection. [emoji6] No doubt Black RGHW Togo B25 is rare but there are too many black bags in my collection and I’m encouraged to get another color in RGHW.


----------



## sf_newyorker

All wrapped up with medor infini today!


----------



## bobkat1991

I am not one who normally takes "belly" selfies, but.......


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Hi TBH, [emoji13] ...will not a black beauty as I made an assessment of my current bag collection.  Black Kelly S GHW, Black/Toffee Lindy PHW, Black Chanel Reissue and Bleu Nuit B25.
> 
> Out of interest, I made a comparison of my black Lindy and Bleu Nuit B. They are too similar in color in different lightings and my SA has the same thought.  So we both agreed the other option is better for my collection. [emoji6] No doubt Black RGHW Togo B25 is rare but there are too many black bags in my collection and I’m encouraged to get another color in RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4391740
> 
> View attachment 4391741


Thank you for your pics! 
What gorgeous Lindy and B! I understand about needing another colour....My own personal rule is 2 of each colour: one casual, one dressy. Then H _made me_ buy (not my fault!) blue, so I bought blue scarves, shirts etc to match. Then did the same for pink and Etoupe. I didn't spend that much more to update my wardrobe AND its really fun!
So I agree too! A nice new colour addition to your wardrobe will be lovely! 
Looking forward to your new choice of colour~~~!


----------



## orbitz01

My favorite H color has to be Magnolia!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> Took my kelly doll out for a quick stroll to test its practicality (I really wanted a pretzel from the mall). Unfortunately, the doll is not very practical but it’s oh so cute! Wearing my H mules too.
> 
> View attachment 4391511


Oh my goodness, that is just too adorable!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry no, it wasn't my bag. I saw it and my SA pointed it out. LovingtheOrange bought a beautiful new Kelly doll and I was saying to her that I saw one on Saturday. The one I saw was a vintage one.


Quelle Idolle is so cute and teeny, You probably need two! And and and...you can make them hold hands to look like 1 bag!!!


----------



## noegirl

Out today with my green beauty!! I put my MacBook Air in there for a quick trip to the coffee shop


----------



## noegirl

orbitz01 said:


> My favorite H color has to be Magnolia!




This is so beautiful!!! I want a pink bag sooo bad!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> I am not one who normally takes "belly" selfies, but.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392337


I miss your sunny smile... but best "belly" selfie I've seen so far! 
Lovely Trim and scarf!


----------



## MainlyBailey

noegirl said:


> Out today with my green beauty!! I put my MacBook Air in there for a quick trip to the coffee shop


That shawl matching the evie is heavenly! I wonder what outfits you wear with the green shawl- I got the same one to complete my shawl collection but still dont know how to match this. Looks like a green evie will do! Love it!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you for your pics!
> What gorgeous Lindy and B! I understand about needing another colour....My own personal rule is 2 of each colour: one casual, one dressy. Then H _made me_ buy (not my fault!) blue, so I bought blue scarves, shirts etc to match. Then did the same for pink and Etoupe. I didn't spend that much more to update my wardrobe AND its really fun!
> So I agree too! A nice new colour addition to your wardrobe will be lovely!
> Looking forward to your new choice of colour~~~!



Thanks, TBH!  Waiting for my SA to get back to me when I will be getting the bag that I finally convinced myself that I should get in color other than black or blue and sadly, barenia B/K did not come in time. Hehe...


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> Out today with my green beauty!! I put my MacBook Air in there for a quick trip to the coffee shop


What is this gorgeous color?!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Out today with my green beauty!! I put my MacBook Air in there for a quick trip to the coffee shop


Such a gorgeous colour scarf and Evie!  
Don't you just loooove how casual and useful Evie is? I love them!


----------



## noegirl

MainlyBailey said:


> That shawl matching the evie is heavenly! I wonder what outfits you wear with the green shawl- I got the same one to complete my shawl collection but still dont know how to match this. Looks like a green evie will do! Love it!



Thank you!! I usually wear with white or navy it’s simoly beautiful with a ****e top and jeans! This is my first and I’m considering grabbing several more colors! My Berenia bag goes nicely with the green as does leopard! 



GoldFish8 said:


> What is this gorgeous color?!



Thank you darling!!! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a gorgeous colour scarf and Evie!
> Don't you just loooove how casual and useful Evie is? I love them!



Thank you!! I truly do!! I have two and I’m constantly reaching for this one in particular.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Nice weather today!! Woohoo. Happy spring ladies.


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> What is this gorgeous color?!



Vert Vertigo


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4391318
> 
> My grey Box Birkin out on a cold hoping for Spring soon day —


OMG...this bag is STUNNING!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

xiaoxiao said:


> Nice weather today!! Woohoo. Happy spring ladies.


I love this - very much my style!


----------



## Rami00

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4391318
> 
> My grey Box Birkin out on a cold hoping for Spring soon day —


WOW! This bag is everything!!!


----------



## Ceeje89

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4391777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All wrapped up with medor infini today!



I don’t normally go for the leather bracelets as I feel they are too casual/boho for my personal style but I think you’ve inspired me to check this one out!  Beautiful and so chic! [emoji7]  such an enabling forum...


----------



## allyrae

I’m inclined towards colors and my collection includes rose azalee, rose pourpre, bleu zanzibar, bleu encre, etc. So I thought it’s about time to get a neutral...

And I was offered this: B25 Etain!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Ceeje89 said:


> I don’t normally go for the leather bracelets as I feel they are too casual/boho for my personal style but I think you’ve inspired me to check this one out!  Beautiful and so chic! [emoji7]  such an enabling forum...


I believe you’ll be pleasantly surprised. I’m typically not a leather bracelet type (love my precious metals) but took a chance on the mini dog. Color combination and hw choice make the difference. So far, I’ve chosen only ghw or rghw but will venture into phw for the next one.


----------



## thyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your outfit! and you B~~~! TDF!



Thank you TresBeauHermes


----------



## Genie27

chincac said:


> Selfie whilst waiting for an appointment..my new Camail key ring is huge!
> View attachment 4391297


Gorgeous! Thanks for posting this so I can admire the complete outfit. Love the boots and everything else too.


----------



## thyme

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks for posting this so I can admire the complete outfit. Love the boots and everything else too.



Thank you Genie27


----------



## bobkat1991

TresBeauHermes said:


> I miss your sunny smile... but best "belly" selfie I've seen so far!
> Lovely Trim and scarf!


*I appreciate your willingness to play along when I'm being silly, TresBeauHermes!*


----------



## TankerToad

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg this is stunning!!! Is this an older box or from more recent years? I love This dark grey.. do you know the name of the color?



This is a slightly older box from early 2000s 
(From my earlier days of collecting)
The color/skin just  glows —-
Honestly, not sure if it’s graphite or just Gris 
I’ll see if I can find it’s details .
Thank you so much


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> OMG...this bag is STUNNING!!



Thank you, my friend [emoji177]
It’s a bit of a unicorn - and it’s treasured


----------



## TankerToad

Rami00 said:


> WOW! This bag is everything!!!



Thank you, Rami[emoji8]
She is one of my favorites - you make me smile [emoji1]


----------



## TangerineKandy

These two came with me to work today!


----------



## GoldFish8

TankerToad said:


> This is a slightly older box from early 2000s
> (From my earlier days of collecting)
> The color/skin just  glows —-
> Honestly, not sure if it’s graphite or just Gris
> I’ll see if I can find it’s details .
> Thank you so much


It is truly stunning!! It kinda looks like graphite. I really love the look of box leather in a darker grey, not sure I have ever seen that before


----------



## GoldFish8

xiaoxiao said:


> Nice weather today!! Woohoo. Happy spring ladies.


I wanna Look like you when i grow Up  you have such impeccable style!


----------



## Hillychristie

Finally managed to fix a tie with my leopard twilly !


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4391318
> 
> My grey Box Birkin out on a cold hoping for Spring soon day —


This is sooooo elegant!


----------



## Senbei

Hillychristie said:


> Finally managed to fix a tie with my leopard twilly !



So chic!


----------



## atelierforward

xiaoxiao said:


> How I wish I look all the times vs reality. One main reason why I only use my workhorses and never nice ones is because of this: always have my hands full!   Hope your week is less hectic than mine, and thank you for letting me share!


Love your CDC styled with the leather jacket and Kelly! You may be carrying a lot, but you look tres chic!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

xiaoxiao said:


> Nice weather today!! Woohoo. Happy spring ladies.



luvin the ring!


----------



## tannfran

TankerToad said:


> This is a slightly older box from early 2000s
> (From my earlier days of collecting)
> The color/skin just  glows —-
> Honestly, not sure if it’s graphite or just Gris
> I’ll see if I can find it’s details .
> Thank you so much



It is stunning [emoji173]️.  Possibly Anthracite?


----------



## catsinthebag

xiaoxiao said:


> Nice weather today!! Woohoo. Happy spring ladies.



I love this whole look. Could you please tell us about your ring? It’s fabulous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> Nice weather today!! Woohoo. Happy spring ladies.


You're so super cool! First boxes, now this! Love how your gorgeous ring matches your belt and K!  
Forgot to mention earlier, your TDF green (jade?) ring matched your cool leather jacket in your previous pic! Stylish!


----------



## xiaoxiao

GoldFish8 said:


> I wanna Look like you when i grow Up  you have such impeccable style!



Awwwww thank you so much fish!!! Those are all washable, mommy uniform, so glad you like it. 



atelierforward said:


> Love your CDC styled with the leather jacket and Kelly! You may be carrying a lot, but you look tres chic!



 so much!!!  Ladies in this thread has given me a lot of inspiration. 



Jbizzybeetle said:


> luvin the ring!





catsinthebag said:


> I love this whole look. Could you please tell us about your ring? It’s fabulous!



Thank you so so much!! It’s my mom’s vintage Fred, made of onyx, diamond and coral. I remember she used to wear it a lot in my teens, and when I worn it in my college years (during break of course), I used to wear it on my pointy finger. And now, after having kids and my fingers have expanded, it can only fit on my ring finger   so a heads up to our young readers, your fingers will get bigger as your age!!  



TresBeauHermes said:


> You're so super cool! First boxes, now this! Love how your gorgeous ring matches your belt and K!
> Forgot to mention earlier, your TDF green (jade?) ring matched your cool leather jacket in your previous pic! Stylish!



Thank you TBH!!  it was completely by accident!!! I usually start wearing the coral ring in the spring and summer, and put it away for the fall and winter. And it just so that it matches with the belt and kelly, and I didn’t even notice until you pointed it out!  I’ve noticed it myself recently, that it’s all done on a subconscious level. I used to oil paint and really into arts as a child and I think my color senses are imbedded within me because of that.  Thank you for taking the time to point them out to me!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> Awwwww thank you so much fish!!! Those are all washable, mommy uniform, so glad you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> so much!!!  Ladies in this thread has given me a lot of inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so so much!! It’s my mom’s vintage Fred, made of onyx, diamond and coral. I remember she used to wear it a lot in my teens, and when I worn it in my college years (during break of course), I used to wear it on my pointy finger. And now, after having kids and my fingers have expanded, it can only fit on my ring finger   so a heads up to our young readers, your fingers will get bigger as your age!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you TBH!!  it was completely by accident!!! I usually start wearing the coral ring in the spring and summer, and put it away for the fall and winter. And it just so that it matches with the belt and kelly, and I didn’t even notice until you pointed it out!  I’ve noticed it myself recently, that it’s all done on a subconscious level. I used to oil paint and really into arts as a child and I think my color senses are imbedded within me because of that.  Thank you for taking the time to point them out to me!!!


OMG! You're stylish even from  a subconscious level! No wonder you're so coooool! 
Jewellery handed down from your mother is just so special isn't it? Stylishness runs in your family!  Please keep posting Action pics!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noegirl

TangerineKandy said:


> These two came with me to work today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393469



Omg beautiful!! I’m after this organizer as well!!! 



Hillychristie said:


> Finally managed to fix a tie with my leopard twilly !



Omg too cute!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Finally managed to fix a tie with my leopard twilly !


I looooove how you tied it! So cute!


----------



## Hillychristie

Senbei said:


> So chic!





noegirl said:


> Omg beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg too cute!!





TresBeauHermes said:


> I looooove how you tied it! So cute!


 
Thank you all 
I just want to confess that the idea is not original but copied from the model with the super sleek hairstyle on H.com.


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG! You're stylish even from  a subconscious level! No wonder you're so coooool!
> Jewellery handed down from your mother is just so special isn't it? Stylishness runs in your family!  Please keep posting Action pics!



Thank you my dear!!! I really have a boring wardrobe, you will soon find out I am sure.   I love my mom’s jewelry, and wear them when I miss her.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hillychristie said:


> Finally managed to fix a tie with my leopard twilly !



This is SO adorable!!! The black and white color way is the BEST!


----------



## noegirl

Can’t ever walk past a full length mirror hahahaha. My favorite companion lately. Vv evie


----------



## xiaoxiao

noegirl said:


> Can’t ever walk past a full length mirror hahahaha. My favorite companion lately. Vv evie



The color is so amazing!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Can’t ever walk past a full length mirror hahahaha. My favorite companion lately. Vv evie



Love [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## noegirl

xiaoxiao said:


> The color is so amazing!!!


Right?!?
It’s so perfect I think I want a jige in this color 



TeeCee77 said:


> Love [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


Thank you darling!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Can’t ever walk past a full length mirror hahahaha. My favorite companion lately. Vv evie


noegirl stooooop! I don't have anything green in my closet! I avoid green! But now....arrrrgh!
Love your style! Soooo feminine and pretty! Keep looking for those full length mirror!


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> noegirl stooooop! I don't have anything green in my closet! I avoid green! But now....arrrrgh!
> Love your style! Soooo feminine and pretty! Keep looking for those full length mirror!




Hahahahaha one green recruit at a time!!! Thank you hon you have me blushing


----------



## Hillychristie

noegirl said:


> Can’t ever walk past a full length mirror hahahaha. My favorite companion lately. Vv evie


The way you carry the evie looks dainty ... hmmm.. giving me ideas


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> Nice weather today!! Woohoo. Happy spring ladies.



Beautiful as always [emoji8][emoji175]


----------



## Notorious Pink

may3545 said:


> 37 weeks preggo! Over past few weeks, dressed up so I feel better. Third pregnancy (boy#3!)— sooo tired. Adding some H into my life to brighten my mood.
> 
> Kelly belt in rose extreme and Constance 24 anemone.
> View attachment 4391305
> 
> 
> Kelly cut in rose azalee, ghw
> View attachment 4391306
> 
> 
> H belt in craie, blue encre kelly wallet, and tandem samdals.
> View attachment 4391307
> 
> 
> H tunic with some VCA and Cartier.
> View attachment 4391308



Absolutely stunning preggo!!! Love all your accessories, too. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you my dear!!! I really have a boring wardrobe, you will soon find out I am sure.   I love my mom’s jewelry, and wear them when I miss her.



Ha ha ha, NO. You do not have a boring wardrobe!!!! [emoji254]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

noegirl said:


> Can’t ever walk past a full length mirror hahahaha. My favorite companion lately. Vv evie



Yeah, this color is just awesome [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Looovin my new Constance! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## annika08

O M G !! this is so cute and the leather feels so lux. My first H sneakers. Nothing compared to my givenchy sneakers and Gucci ace.   True to size , quicker 2019 Pegasus pop


----------



## adb

Trying to keep up on the mirror selfie trend..  
Had a wonderful visit in Highland Park Dallas with my favorite boots..


----------



## adb

annika08 said:


> O M G !! this is so cute and the leather feels so lux. My first H sneakers. Nothing compared to my givenchy sneakers and Gucci ace.   True to size , quicker 2019 Pegasus pop



Indeed lux and comfy.. I’d love to get one in the future.. Have tried it on but unfortunately, my store didn’t have my size so had to settle on trail for now..


----------



## papertiger

Out for a Japanese meal with fabulous friends, taking the opportunity for a still-life, pause from the action. 

Swift Plume 32  and floral arrangement.


----------



## noegirl

papertiger said:


> Out for a Japanese meal with fabulous friends, taking the opportunity for a still-life, pause from the action.
> 
> Swift Plume 32  and floral arrangement.


Gorgeous!!! What color is this plume?


----------



## papertiger

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!! What color is this plume?



Thank you 

It's Bambou


----------



## noegirl

Hillychristie said:


> The way you carry the evie looks dainty ... hmmm.. giving me ideas



Do it!! Hahahaha, thank you dear! 



BBC said:


> Yeah, this color is just awesome [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



Totally agree! Now I want another bag in this color, sigh.


----------



## nobluewithout

needed sth sweet


----------



## annika08

adb said:


> Indeed lux and comfy.. I’d love to get one in the future.. Have tried it on but unfortunately, my store didn’t have my size so had to settle on trail for now..


I was hesitant thinking it’s too loud for me. But then my daughter said to get this instead of the plain one. So glad I did.  
Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Hillychristie

Think I’m a little obsessed with orange 

Happy weekend!!


----------



## Rami00

He is always after my gold Birkin outta all my bags


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Think I’m a little obsessed with orange
> 
> Happy weekend!!


So pretty!  I don't blame you at all!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> He is always after my gold Birkin outta all my bags


Your doggy has very good taste!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## catsinthebag

Shopping today with Blue Sapphire Evelyne and Jaguar Quetzal scarf. Trying to use my 90s more. Sorry for the crooked photo!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rami00 said:


> He is always after my gold Birkin outta all my bags


Oh what a great looking doggy!! He's a gold color himself


----------



## Nahreen

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's Bambou



Bambou is such a lovely shade of green.


----------



## Nahreen

Rami00 said:


> He is always after my gold Birkin outta all my bags



What a lovely picture Rami.


----------



## papertiger

Nahreen said:


> Bambou is such a lovely shade of green.


Thank you Nahreen xxx


----------



## ms piggy

BdG Love dress with Glycine 25K.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ms piggy said:


> BdG Love dress with Glycine 25K.
> 
> View attachment 4395768


 
Wow the size is MADE for your frame! Truly


----------



## ms piggy

xiaoxiao said:


> Wow the size is MADE for your frame! Truly



Thank you for the sweet comment. Lovely to see you back!


----------



## Stansy

Plume 28 in Rouge H box


----------



## xiaoxiao

ms piggy said:


> Thank you for the sweet comment. Lovely to see you back!



Thanks Ms Piggy! Happy to see many familiar names from the past.  Hope to see you at the OG!


----------



## momasaurus

DYH said:


> My 18 year old Herbag got a make over/ plastic surgery over the wknd... i signed her up for a ‘live art’ experience
> 
> And here is her coming to work w me for the first time in her new look (prior to this, I prob havent used her in like 2 years?)
> 
> View attachment 4391491


This is fantastic!


----------



## luckylove

Rami00 said:


> He is always after my gold Birkin outta all my bags



 This picture just makes me melt!  That sweet face on him and your gold B....just irresistibly cute!


----------



## Dreaming Big

At the Meatpacking party. Raisin SO pink sakura jige.


----------



## Rami00

Soon you guys will be sick of my pics 
Enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## papertiger

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4395786
> 
> 
> Plume 28 in Rouge H box



Great photo Stansy


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dooneybaby

Saturday morning green tea with jasmine and a hint of lemon. How lovely. But something is missing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ah, this is better:


----------



## mcpro

Spring!!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

dooneybaby said:


> Saturday morning green tea with jasmine and a hint of lemon. How lovely. But something is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, this is better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396107


My favorite!


----------



## Latte_Queen




----------



## Latte_Queen

Latte_Queen said:


> View attachment 4396182


Got a pedicure, so had to bust out the oran’s on the first warm day!


----------



## bobkat1991

Rami00 said:


> Soon you guys will be sick of my pics
> Enjoy your weekend everyone.


*Not true...I greatly enjoy your pics!*


----------



## Rami00

bobkat1991 said:


> *Not true...I greatly enjoy your pics!*


You are very kind, thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> Soon you guys will be sick of my pics
> Enjoy your weekend everyone.


Rami00, your drool worthy H bags (and your cute doggy) is worth seeing everyday! Will never tire! please keep posting!


----------



## Notorious Pink

An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.


----------



## crisbac

BBC said:


> An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.
> 
> View attachment 4396350


So lovely, dear BBC!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

BBC said:


> An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.
> 
> View attachment 4396350


*chants* PINK PINK PINK PINK


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Took a little day trip to H. Lots of trying but no buying. Wearing my new Etain Eith RGHW.


----------



## noegirl

BBC said:


> An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.
> 
> View attachment 4396350


Stunning!!!


----------



## noegirl

Another day, another full length mirror! 
I clearly need a black with PHW k/b next.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BBC said:


> An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.
> 
> View attachment 4396350


Gorgeous PIIIIINK! So lovely with yellow! Super cool!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Another day, another full length mirror!
> I clearly need a black with PHW k/b next.


Soooo pretty noegirl! Reallllllly love your style!


----------



## DYH

BBC said:


> An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.
> 
> View attachment 4396350


i love your style!!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

On my way to lunch...


Lunch!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> On my way to lunch...
> View attachment 4396599
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 4396600


I love everythng in the pics, dear TresBeauHermes!  And the silk... Perfect with your Birkin!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> I love everythng in the pics, dear TresBeauHermes!  And the silk... Perfect with your Birkin!


Thank you Crisbac!
I couldn't move after lunch!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> On my way to lunch...
> View attachment 4396599
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 4396600


Yummy etoupe and lunch 
Your B looks like etain in 2nd picture!


----------



## dooneybaby

TresBeauHermes said:


> On my way to lunch...
> View attachment 4396599
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 4396600


The bag is gorgeous, but it's the FOOD I'm staring at!


----------



## adb

Loving the color of the purse..
I just realized I really need to remove the hardware sticker on my clic h...


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> Soooo pretty noegirl! Reallllllly love your style!



Thank you dear!!!! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> On my way to lunch...
> View attachment 4396599
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 4396600



So first I love your silk and need more deets haha. Beautiful pair! Second your lunch looks amazing!!!


----------



## DR2014

I just feel like she wants a hug!


----------



## xiaoxiao

noegirl said:


> Another day, another full length mirror!
> I clearly need a black with PHW k/b next.



Oh so glam and pretty!!!!


----------



## Rami00

TresBeauHermes said:


> On my way to lunch...
> View attachment 4396599
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 4396600


YUM!


----------



## xiaoxiao

BBC said:


> An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.
> 
> View attachment 4396350



Such happy colors B!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> On my way to lunch...
> View attachment 4396599
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 4396600



Oh I love the color combo!!!  and that clochette paired with your B is my all time favorite combo.


----------



## peppers90

Jungle Love & Himalayan 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## margieb

ms piggy said:


> Thank you for the sweet comment. Lovely to see you back!



Hello Ms Piggy!!


----------



## noegirl

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh so glam and pretty!!!!



Thank you darling!!



peppers90 said:


> Jungle Love & Himalayan
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4396827
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396826




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> On my way to lunch...
> View attachment 4396599
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 4396600


Wow!  If I eat like that, I will be as huge as two mountains.
Nice bag!


----------



## meowlett

BBC said:


> An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.
> 
> View attachment 4396350


You are officially a character in Final Fantasy.


----------



## sf_newyorker

All the action pics have been so inspirational and creative. Who needs H marketing when each forum member brings his/her own style and twist to each H item. Everyone truly wears everything well whether it be casual or formal; big, medium or small; vintage or new.


----------



## Ethengdurst

BBC said:


> An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.
> 
> View attachment 4396350


I so love your look!


----------



## Notorious Pink

crisbac said:


> So lovely, dear BBC!





LovingTheOrange said:


> *chants* PINK PINK PINK PINK





noegirl said:


> Stunning!!!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous PIIIIINK! So lovely with yellow! Super cool!





DYH said:


> i love your style!!!!!





xiaoxiao said:


> Such happy colors B!!!





meowlett said:


> You are officially a character in Final Fantasy.





Ethengdurst said:


> I so love your look!



Thanks soooo much everyone!!!

When I got dressed I had no idea I’d wind up on a bike. DS is singing/performing in a charity event tomorrow night so I thought it would just be a rehearsal and maybe I could convince him to take a quick trip to the new H. 

I do love the pink. And the Oasis matched so I HAD to get them, right??? 

@meowlett lol you sound like DS2, his first response to the hair was that I looked like anime! I’ll take it!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Yummy etoupe and lunch
> Your B looks like etain in 2nd picture!


Thank you Hillychristie!  Yes! Etoupe is like having 2 bags for the price of one! 


dooneybaby said:


> The bag is gorgeous, but it's the FOOD I'm staring at!


Ahahahaha Don't blame ya! I don't think I'll be eating lobster for a while!


noegirl said:


> Thank you dear!!!!
> So first I love your silk and need more deets haha. Beautiful pair! Second your lunch looks amazing!!!


Thank you Noegirl The lunch was delicious!


Rami00 said:


> YUM!


Exactly! 


xiaoxiao said:


> Oh I love the color combo!!!  and that clochette paired with your B is my all time favorite combo.


Thank you xiaoxiao!


meowlett said:


> Wow!  If I eat like that, I will be as huge as two mountains.
> Nice bag!


Ahahahaha There's Two of me now....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4396817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel like she wants a hug!


Oh that's so cute!  it DOES look like your K needs a hug! Gorgeous K!!!


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh that's so cute!  it DOES look like your K needs a hug! Gorgeous K!!!


Thanks, TBH!!


----------



## crisbac

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4396817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel like she wants a hug!


So cute, DR2014!


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> All the action pics have been so inspirational and creative. Who needs H marketing when each forum member brings his/her own style and twist to each H item. Everyone truly wears everything well whether it be casual or formal; big, medium or small; vintage or new.


+1!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

renet said:


> Out with C18 and went to see my SA and B25 Noir RGHW.  Sat outside in a shopping mall, again pondering if I need another B25 when I already have Blue Nuit B25 GHW.  Feeling lost. [emoji23]
> View attachment 4388428
> 
> 
> My husband reminded me that I just bought a Chanel Reissue in 225 So Black this month, just last week actually.  So fast need another bag?! [emoji13]



Oh my God I love your nails! Can you take a close up picture of them? Inspiration to take to my nail lady [emoji68]  [emoji140]


----------



## peppers90

BBC said:


> An actual action shot from me. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> DS1 and I combined our favorite things today, he accompanied me to the new Hermès NYC boutique and we took Citibikes to get there.
> 
> What a fun day!  Love this look


----------



## VietCatholicMom

I’m staring at those heels.  Your legs and feet make them look so good!  May I ask what brand those are? I’m sure my wide feet will make them look like boats but I can fantasize right?



peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4396826


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MarsHMe

Brought K28 with me tonight to celebrate my birthday. Transition from day to night perfectly.


----------



## xiaoxiao

MarsHMe said:


> Brought K28 with me tonight to celebrate my birthday. Transition from day to night perfectly.



Happy birthday!!! You look great!


----------



## MarsHMe

Thank you


----------



## MarsHMe

xiaoxiao said:


> Happy birthday!!! You look great!


Thank you


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

K25 on our silver wedding night out


----------



## GoldFish8

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4397986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 on our silver wedding night out


Congrats on 25 years!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4397986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 on our silver wedding night out


Congrats !!  Beautiful K in Togo.  I'm assuming that it is an SO since a Sellier doesn't come in this leather unless it is customized?  Love that Blue Encre.


----------



## Serva1

MarsHMe said:


> Brought K28 with me tonight to celebrate my birthday. Transition from day to night perfectly.



This bag looks great on you, congrats on your bday [emoji92][emoji259]


----------



## Serva1

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4397986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 on our silver wedding night out



Such a pretty picture, congrats on your silver wedding [emoji92][emoji254]


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !!  Beautiful K in Togo.  I'm assuming that it is an SO since a Sellier doesn't come in this leather unless it is customized?  Love that Blue Encre.


she’s actually BE, but yes she’s a SO, rose extreme interior.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pinkfairyjade said:


> she’s actually BE, but yes she’s a SO, rose extreme interior.



Stunning!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> On my way to lunch...
> View attachment 4396599
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 4396600


OMG!!!! I'm loving all your beautiful H goodies!!!  But, but where's your belt? 
Lunch looks really delish too TBH!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MarsHMe said:


> Brought K28 with me tonight to celebrate my birthday. Transition from day to night perfectly.


Wow! You look sooooo elegant! Beautiful outfit and K! Happy Birthday!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4397986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 on our silver wedding night out


Gorgeous K! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Senbei

I took my toolbox on her first outing to some wine tasting in Napa!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG!!!! I'm loving all your beautiful H goodies!!!  But, but where's your belt?
> Lunch looks really delish too TBH!!


 Tightly around my waist/hip. Trying to use it as a diet control aid, but it's not working
I think I need a belt with just 1 hole...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Senbei said:


> I took my toolbox on her first outing to some wine tasting in Napa!
> 
> View attachment 4398254


Pretty pic and toolbox!


----------



## margieb

My new Verrou at my son’s Sheva Brochos


----------



## MarsHMe

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! You look sooooo elegant! Beautiful outfit and K! Happy Birthday!


Thank you TresBeauHermes! You are so kind：）


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

margieb said:


> View attachment 4398338
> 
> My new Verrou at my son’s Sheva Brochos


Lovely!  What color and leather is it?


----------



## Senbei

TresBeauHermes said:


> Pretty pic and toolbox!



Thank you!! The scenery was just breathtaking this weekend. The hills were all green and flowers were just beginning to bloom.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Senbei said:


> Thank you!! The scenery was just breathtaking this weekend. The hills were all green and flowers were just beginning to bloom.


You went at the best time of the year! the wine! the food! 
Hope you will post more pics!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Senbei said:


> I took my toolbox on her first outing to some wine tasting in Napa!
> 
> View attachment 4398254


Lovely. Is that in etain? I have the same color. I love the Twilly's you paired with the toolbox!


----------



## MarsHMe

Thank you 


Serva1 said:


> This bag looks great on you, congrats on your bday [emoji92][emoji259]


----------



## margieb

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Lovely!  What color and leather is it?



So here is where I sound really dumb!  Some new lamb - not Chevre - and some brown color!


----------



## noegirl

margieb said:


> View attachment 4398338
> 
> My new Verrou at my son’s Sheva Brochos




Gorgeous is this evercolor?


----------



## margieb

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous is this evercolor?



Running to email my SA!


----------



## noegirl

margieb said:


> Running to email my SA!


@Hat Trick if I remember correctly you were wondering if these came in other leathers?!?


----------



## meowlett

Enjoying my latte with my good old Goldie on a rainy Seattle day.  So happy to have the girl back.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pinkfairyjade said:


> she’s actually BE, but yes she’s a SO, rose extreme interior.



Wow!!! We need detailed and interior shots, please!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Notorious Pink

margieb said:


> View attachment 4398338
> 
> My new Verrou at my son’s Sheva Brochos



Mazel Tov!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Enjoying my latte with my good old Goldie on a rainy Seattle day.  So happy to have the girl back.
> View attachment 4398929


Gorgeous!  Love the twillies!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Getting ready to attend a business party [emoji322]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Nanami_S. said:


> Getting ready to attend a business party [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399238


Beautiful color combination


----------



## Ana_bananas

Out and about today with my new CDC   and my Kelly 32, Bourdoux (i think that’s how it’s spelled)


----------



## Senbei

Addicted to bags said:


> Lovely. Is that in etain? I have the same color. I love the Twilly's you paired with the toolbox!



It is etain! Great minds think alike! 
Thank you, it is summer days from a few seasons ago.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4399376
> 
> 
> Out and about today with my new CDC   and my Kelly 32, Bourdoux (i think that’s how it’s spelled)


Wow !! Just wow !! so pretty !


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4399376
> 
> 
> Out and about today with my new CDC   and my Kelly 32, Bourdoux (i think that’s how it’s spelled)


Beautiful Bordeaux and love it with the blue!


----------



## dooneybaby

Latte_Queen said:


> View attachment 4396182


Time to get out my Orans...as soon as I do my toes!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nanami_S. said:


> Getting ready to attend a business party [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399238



Oooooh, love this combo - Pourpre and Raisin?


----------



## Nanami_S.

BBC said:


> Oooooh, love this combo - Pourpre and Raisin?



YES!! I was so nervous & unease when this combo was submitted for SO, but my doubt was cleared when I finally saw it in person. Boy RP and Raisin are chameleons under different lighting.


----------



## margieb

Verrou and Zebra Pegasus


----------



## TeeCee77

It’s a barenia faubourg kind of day [emoji295]️


----------



## xiaoxiao

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s a barenia faubourg kind of day [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399808


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s a barenia faubourg kind of day [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399808


You are rocking that birkin!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## More bags

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4395786
> 
> 
> Plume 28 in Rouge H box


Beautiful Plume!


----------



## TeeCee77

Pinkfairyjade said:


> You are rocking that birkin!



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pegase belt and Lindy at The Store. Also purchased some more fun goodies


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Addicted to bags said:


> Pegase belt and Lindy at The Store. Also purchased some more fun goodies
> 
> View attachment 4400158


Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nanami_S. said:


> Getting ready to attend a business party [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399238


Love all your goodies!!! Exquisite!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s a barenia faubourg kind of day [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399808


Wow you look stunning!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> On my way to lunch...
> View attachment 4396599
> 
> Lunch!
> View attachment 4396600


Ohhh I love your bag with the ombre charm!!!! Lovely dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dooneybaby said:


> Saturday morning green tea with jasmine and a hint of lemon. How lovely. But something is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, this is better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396107


Ahhhhh Yesssssss!!! Definite UPGRADE!!!!!! 2 thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ms piggy said:


> BdG Love dress with Glycine 25K.
> 
> View attachment 4395768


I can't get over this dress!!!! It was made for you dear!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Addicted to bags said:


> Pegase belt and Lindy at The Store. Also purchased some more fun goodies
> 
> View attachment 4400158


Looking great! Post those fun goodies please so I don’t feel guilty about buying something on a weekly or biweekly basis.


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> Looking great! Post those fun goodies please so I don’t feel guilty about buying something on a weekly or biweekly basis.


LOL! I seem to be having that same issue. And the H.com site isn't helping either


----------



## sf_newyorker

Addicted to bags said:


> LOL! I seem to be having that same issue. And the H.com site isn't helping either


Lordy, I have a new playground in the meatpacking district that is so accommodating and they have such fun petite h items not seen at Madison. I gotta pay some real life bills first!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Shopping today with Blue Sapphire Evelyne and Jaguar Quetzal scarf. Trying to use my 90s more. Sorry for the crooked photo!
> 
> View attachment 4395692


Great bag and scarf combo, you look fab!


----------



## TeeCee77

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow you look stunning!!!!



Awe thank you [emoji8]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Pegase belt and Lindy at The Store. Also purchased some more fun goodies
> 
> View attachment 4400158


Pegase looks really great on you! Love your gorgeous Lindy too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhh I love your bag with the ombre charm!!!! Lovely dear!


Thank you Israeli_Flava!
I'm still drooling over your gorgeous pink croc CDC though.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Israeli_Flava!
> I'm still drooling over your gorgeous pink croc CDC though.....


Awww thank you dear! I couldn't believe this color was being produced when I heard it as I have wanted this shade for YEARS. She is definitely my *last* CDC though heehee


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Great bag and scarf combo, you look fab!



Thank you!


----------



## AnnaE

Ah posted in the wrong thread — meant to be SOTD!


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> Lordy, I have a new playground in the meatpacking district that is so accommodating and they have such fun petite h items not seen at Madison. I gotta pay some real life bills first!


OMG! You have a store that carries petite H items  That is going to be tough on you


----------



## renet

Received a call from my SA on Monday night n arranged today to visit her. Came out with new things. A surprise from her. Touched that she and her manager had gone through a thought process (basically reviewing my profile) before approving the item for me. [emoji23]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> Received a call from my SA on Monday night n arranged today to visit her. Came out with new things. A surprise from her. Touched that she and her manager had gone through a thought process (basically reviewing my profile) before approving the item for me. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4400565


Oh geesh! Let's see what they approved for you darling!!!


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh geesh! Let's see what they approved for you darling!!!



Thanks, dear IF!  I’ve shared in the other thread. Hope my copied link works. 

What is your latest Hermes purchase?
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/What-is-your-latest-Hermes-purchase?.886190/


----------



## sf_newyorker

Addicted to bags said:


> OMG! You have a store that carries petite H items  That is going to be tough on you


A sampling really - those cute card cases and keychains but no charms. I was more surprised about the slgs available.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Received a call from my SA on Monday night n arranged today to visit her. Came out with new things. A surprise from her. Touched that she and her manager had gone through a thought process (basically reviewing my profile) before approving the item for me. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4400565


Saw our reveal in other thread, but its still exciting to see a nice orange bag with an orange box inside! Love your B with rodeo!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Say Cheese!


Cheeeeeeese!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Say Cheese!
> View attachment 4401169
> 
> Cheeeeeeese!
> View attachment 4401170


Love to see your plates and B again. Stirrup with a cat charm, Creative


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Love to see your plates and B again. Stirrup with a cat charm, Creative


Thank you Hillychristie! 
Cat charm is from Lonchamp, if you're interested


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Hillychristie!
> Cat charm is from Lonchamp, if you're interested


Thanks!
Booking our family holidays for Dec to France and will check them all out... plates included!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TresBeauHermes said:


> Say Cheese!
> View attachment 4401169
> 
> Cheeeeeeese!
> View attachment 4401170


Perfect charm for your classic bag!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Perfect charm for your classic bag!!!


Thank you bellebellebelle!
I think its good to mix silliness and classic sometimes


----------



## renet

Edited to stay on topic 

Today, this and the pony make my Friday a happy one and my DH’s picking up the total bill completes my #TGIF! [emoji13] [emoji3059]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Today, this and the pony make my Friday a happy one and my DH’s picking up the total bill completes my #TGIF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401338
> 
> View attachment 4401339


Oooooh your brand new gorgeous Etain with RGHW! Sooooo gorgeous! And a super cute pony too! 
DH picking up the bill is a HUGE icing on the cake for TGIF! 
Super happy weekend for you!


----------



## partialtopink

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Took a little day trip to H. Lots of trying but no buying. Wearing my new Etain Eith RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4396527



Thanks for this shot! I wear YG jewelry and was hesitant about the RGHW. Looks beautiful though! Just bought this bag in a 30.


----------



## xxDxx

partialtopink said:


> Thanks for this shot! I wear YG jewelry and was hesitant about the RGHW. Looks beautiful though! Just bought this bag in a 30.



Congrats! Please post a pic. Can‘t get enough of this combo [emoji7]


----------



## GoldFish8

xxDxx said:


> Congrats! Please post a pic. Can‘t get enough of this combo [emoji7]


Yes!! Please post some action shots! Such a gorgeous combo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> Edited to stay on topic
> 
> Today, this and the pony make my Friday a happy one and my DH’s picking up the total bill completes my #TGIF! [emoji13] [emoji3059]
> 
> View attachment 4401338
> 
> View attachment 4401339


Yay!!!! SUch a happy day!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

renet said:


> Edited to stay on topic
> 
> Today, this and the pony make my Friday a happy one and my DH’s picking up the total bill completes my #TGIF! [emoji13] [emoji3059]
> 
> View attachment 4401338
> 
> View attachment 4401339


Congrats!! DH picking up the bill is amazing!!


----------



## Rami00

The beautiful Toronto store!


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful Toronto store!


It’s been waaaaay too long since I’ve been there, even though I live so close!


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> It’s been waaaaay too long since I’ve been there, even though I live so close!


I was there on Monday..the new place is huge and so pretty. You have to go!! Montréal boutique doesn't allow to take pics at all..


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> I was there on Monday..the new place is huge and so pretty. You have to go!! Montréal boutique doesn't allow to take pics at all..


Isn’t it just gorgeous! I’ve been a few times since it opened, but I haven’t stepped foot in there for close to a year now! Hope you enjoyed your visit


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Say Cheese!
> View attachment 4401169
> 
> Cheeeeeeese!
> View attachment 4401170


How adorable is this post!!!!
Love


----------



## tramcaro

hclubfan said:


> It’s been waaaaay too long since I’ve been there, even though I live so close!



Me too.  Almost 4 months...  More occupied with other life stuffs


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Say Cheese!
> View attachment 4401169
> 
> Cheeeeeeese!
> View attachment 4401170





Israeli_Flava said:


> How adorable is this post!!!!
> Love


+1, Israeli_Flava! 
Cheeeeese!  Love your B, TresBeauHermes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Carrierae

Actually getting to be a little more dressy than I typically am. Is it bad I only wear stilettos like 2-3 times a year? [emoji23]


----------



## Carrierae

Getting ready for my last event for the day. I might need to retire these shoes for awhile to recover! [emoji23] 

Three day trip with one bag! My trench b has been easily most most versatile bag ever!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful Toronto store!


Pretty store! kinda Guggenheim-ish!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> How adorable is this post!!!!
> Love


Thank you Israeli_Flava! 
Couldn't move for after this!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> +1, Israeli_Flava!
> Cheeeeese!  Love your B, TresBeauHermes!


Thank you Crisbac! 
All my favourites! Cat, Cheese, Wine, and H!


----------



## thyme

It's mid-April and still chilly this weekend..


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful Toronto store!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Pretty store! kinda Guggenheim-ish!



Reminds me of the Madison Boutique. [emoji16]


----------



## Notorious Pink

chincac said:


> It's mid-April and still chilly this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 4402356



Looooove the yellow mini!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fun dinner last night. Didn’t know my friend had Bubblegum GHW!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## petpringles

Dinner out last night with Mrs. PP... it's been a while since the Parchemin Birkin 35 has seen some action!  H bracelets to add some colors to her evening!


----------



## fabuleux

chincac said:


> It's mid-April and still chilly this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 4402356


I love this color!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

petpringles said:


> Dinner out last night with Mrs. PP... it's been a while since the Parchemin Birkin 35 has seen some action!  H bracelets to add some colors to her evening!
> View attachment 4402357


love lovve lovvve!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Fun dinner last night. Didn’t know my friend had Bubblegum GHW!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4402358


dynamic duo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Carrierae said:


> Actually getting to be a little more dressy than I typically am. Is it bad I only wear stilettos like 2-3 times a year? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401915


u look fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!! trenchy is a winner!!!!!!!!!!
Is it bad that I only wore my rockstuds once in 5 years? hahaahhahahaah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> It's mid-April and still chilly this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 4402356


lime love!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Carrierae said:


> Actually getting to be a little more dressy than I typically am. Is it bad I only wear stilettos like 2-3 times a year? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401915


Love your outfits and your trench B!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Is it bad that I only wore my rockstuds once in 5 years? hahaahhahahaah



Lol me too!!!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Whimsical unicorn theme...and spot the Kelly Ado


----------



## Pokie607

In the car with my gold picotin


----------



## Vhermes212

Carrierae said:


> Actually getting to be a little more dressy than I typically am. Is it bad I only wear stilettos like 2-3 times a year? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401915


you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vhermes212

chincac said:


> It's mid-April and still chilly this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 4402356


is this lime or ambre?? amazing!


----------



## thyme

BBC said:


> Looooove the yellow mini!



Thank you BBC 



fabuleux said:


> I love this color!


fabuleux, so do I. lime is gorgeous thank you.



Israeli_Flava said:


> lime love!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Thank you IF 



Vhermes212 said:


> is this lime or ambre?? amazing!



It's lime. Thank you


----------



## Pokie607

Hillychristie said:


> Whimsical unicorn theme...and spot the Kelly Ado


Love everything about this picture!


----------



## ms_sivalley

chincac said:


> It's mid-April and still chilly this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 4402356


Such vibrant spring color!!!  Mini Kelly is just too cute and so are you


----------



## thyme

ms_sivalley said:


> Such vibrant spring color!!!  Mini Kelly is just too cute and so are you



Thank you ms_sivalley


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> It's mid-April and still chilly this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 4402356



Such a cute look, and cute bag!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hillychristie said:


> Whimsical unicorn theme...and spot the Kelly Ado




Should be in a magazine!!! You look absolutely lovely.


----------



## MotoChiq

Happy Saturday!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Such a cute look, and cute bag!



thank you *lulilu *


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> It's mid-April and still chilly this weekend..
> 
> View attachment 4402356


Pretty mini K! The colour is amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BBC said:


> Fun dinner last night. Didn’t know my friend had Bubblegum GHW!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4402358


TWO gorgeous Bs! Must have been a super fun dinner!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> View attachment 4402709


Looking sooooo cool yet again!
Love your heels, and how you tied your twilly on your gorgeous K! I'm going to copy you!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Ready for Easter egg hunt with DS!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Pegase belt and Lindy at The Store. Also purchased some more fun goodies
> 
> View attachment 4400158


Welcome to the gun show!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Say Cheese!
> View attachment 4401169
> 
> Cheeeeeeese!
> View attachment 4401170



*The cat charm was the cherry on top*


----------



## Madam Bijoux

petpringles said:


> Dinner out last night with Mrs. PP... it's been a while since the Parchemin Birkin 35 has seen some action!  H bracelets to add some colors to her evening!
> View attachment 4402357


Looking fabulous


----------



## thyme

TresBeauHermes said:


> Pretty mini K! The colour is amazing!



thank you *TresBeauHermes *


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> Looking sooooo cool yet again!
> Love your heels, and how you tied your twilly on your gorgeous K! I'm going to copy you!



Thank you! I found this way is the best for showing more of the leopards


----------



## Hillychristie

Pokie607 said:


> Love everything about this picture!


Thank you.
Love your gold Pico with gold lock too. Perfect combi 


xiaoxiao said:


> Should be in a magazine!!! You look absolutely lovely.


Thank you. Can’t match H standard yet... look at this Easter display in H, Ginza


----------



## Luv n bags

petpringles said:


> Dinner out last night with Mrs. PP... it's been a while since the Parchemin Birkin 35 has seen some action!  H bracelets to add some colors to her evening!
> View attachment 4402357



Wow! I love everything about this pic!


----------



## DR2014

Hillychristie said:


> Whimsical unicorn theme...and spot the Kelly Ado


Love your outfit!  Can you tell us about it?


----------



## Hillychristie

DR2014 said:


> Love your outfit!  Can you tell us about it?


Thank you for your kind comment.
The entire outfit was bought more than 15 yrs ago before any of my kids came along
top was from Che Che New York and skirt was from a street store in Ginza area...


----------



## TeeCee77

Play date when it rains [emoji299]️ 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4402960


----------



## DR2014

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you for your kind comment.
> The entire outfit was bought more than 15 yrs ago before any of my kids came along
> top was from Che Che New York and skirt was from a street store in Ginza area...


Love it!


----------



## Monique1004

xiaoxiao said:


> How I wish I look all the times vs reality. One main reason why I only use my workhorses and never nice ones is because of this: always have my hands full!   Hope your week is less hectic than mine, and thank you for letting me share!



Love your Evie strap & Kelly look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monique1004

1st day outing for my GT B25. Finally!


----------



## renet

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day outing for my GT B25. Finally!
> View attachment 4402985
> View attachment 4402986



Congrats, Monique1004! [emoji2]
She’s gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Carrierae said:


> Actually getting to be a little more dressy than I typically am. Is it bad I only wear stilettos like 2-3 times a year? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401915





Carrierae said:


> Getting ready for my last event for the day. I might need to retire these shoes for awhile to recover! [emoji23]
> 
> Three day trip with one bag! My trench b has been easily most most versatile bag ever!
> 
> View attachment 4401952


You look gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Whimsical unicorn theme...and spot the Kelly Ado


Wow...amazing window display! fairytale-ish! Your pretty skirt really matches the mood!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Pokie607 said:


> In the car with my gold picotin


Super cute with Rodeo!


----------



## cubby

On vacation with me! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Taken at the library in Amantaka, Laos.


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> Welcome to the gun show!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful Toronto store!


Great photo!


----------



## presvy

Just collected these cuties to match my kelly,so in love[emoji170][emoji170][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## xiaoxiao

presvy said:


> Just collected these cuties to match my kelly,so in love[emoji170][emoji170][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4403202
> View attachment 4403203



Perfect match!


----------



## renet

presvy said:


> Just collected these cuties to match my kelly,so in love[emoji170][emoji170][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4403202
> View attachment 4403203



They match very well with you K. [emoji170]


----------



## DutchGirl007

Togo, Palladium 35


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow...amazing window display! fairytale-ish! Your pretty skirt really matches the mood!



DH thought the same too and suggested taking the shot .


----------



## atelierforward

presvy said:


> Just collected these cuties to match my kelly,so in love[emoji170][emoji170][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4403202
> View attachment 4403203


The scarf is a beautiful match for your Kelly!


----------



## danilux

Getting new twillies for miss B 30 RGHW


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TangerineKandy

Rami00 said:


> The beautiful Toronto store!


Is this the store on Bloor? I've only walked by it once! Next time I'll have to go in!


----------



## crisbac

presvy said:


> Just collected these cuties to match my kelly,so in love[emoji170][emoji170][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4403202
> View attachment 4403203


Everything is so beautiful, presvy!  Big congratulations!  Btw, is your Kelly bleu nuit?


----------



## presvy

crisbac said:


> Everything is so beautiful, presvy!  Big congratulations!  Btw, is your Kelly bleu nuit?



（╹◡╹）Its Blue Encre kelly 25


----------



## crisbac

presvy said:


> （╹◡╹）Its Blue Encre kelly 25


It's gorgeous!!


----------



## lulilu

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you.
> Love your gold Pico with gold lock too. Perfect combi
> 
> Thank you. Can’t match H standard yet... *look at this Easter display in H, Ginza*



You should post these photos in the H windows thread -- they are lovely!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sunday funday [emoji295]️


----------



## Rami00

TangerineKandy said:


> Is this the store on Bloor? I've only walked by it once! Next time I'll have to go in!


Yes it is


----------



## k5ml3k

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Took a little day trip to H. Lots of trying but no buying. Wearing my new Etain Eith RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4396527



Oh my goodness, what a beautiful combination [emoji177]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> *The cat charm was the cherry on top*


 My fav part!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Hillychristie

lulilu said:


> You should post these photos in the H windows thread -- they are lovely!


Oh...will check them out!


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4403970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Oh I love your shoes along with your little cutie K!


----------



## nicole0612

presvy said:


> （╹◡╹）Its Blue Encre kelly 25



Beautiful! I’m really falling in love with this color!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I love your shoes along with your little cutie K!


Thanks!    Even though it is small in size, I find myself taking this mini K out a lot!


----------



## ShyShy

Taken yesterday on our weekend getaway...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ShyShy said:


> Taken yesterday on our weekend getaway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404107


Such pretty birdy K!


----------



## ShyShy

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such pretty birdy K!


Thank you!


----------



## Nahreen

ShyShy said:


> Taken yesterday on our weekend getaway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404107



Lovely. Having difficulty deciding which is my favorite, the watch or the bag[emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4403970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday!


Your K is so cute! Its perfect for you!


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your K is so cute! Its perfect for you!


Thanks!  K20's cuteness definitely trumps its practicality lol


----------



## fawnhagh

In my favorite city with my favorite bag this past weekend [emoji170]


----------



## labb8

Bought her 15yrs ago but only carried a handful of times. I'm feeling guilty that I haven't taken her out more. Will work hard to rectify that mistake now. Forgotten how beautiful she is!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

petpringles said:


> Dinner out last night with Mrs. PP... it's been a while since the Parchemin Birkin 35 has seen some action!  H bracelets to add some colors to her evening!
> View attachment 4402357


Beautiful !!


----------



## ShyShy

Nahreen said:


> Lovely. Having difficulty deciding which is my favorite, the watch or the bag[emoji173]️


I can’t decide either!


----------



## asadal

labb8 said:


> Bought her 15yrs ago but only carried a handful of times. I'm feeling guilty that I haven't taken her out more. Will work hard to rectify that mistake now. Forgotten how beautiful she is!


Love this! Is this Blue Jean?


----------



## labb8

asadal said:


> Love this! Is this Blue Jean?


Hi Adadal, yes it is!


----------



## Serva1

Posting an action pic from yesterday


----------



## Addicted to bags

Serva1 said:


> Posting an action pic from yesterday
> View attachment 4405044


You and Lucy look great! What a good find


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Serva1 said:


> Posting an action pic from yesterday
> View attachment 4405044


Soooo pretty! Love your gorgeous Lucy and your dress!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

labb8 said:


> Bought her 15yrs ago but only carried a handful of times. I'm feeling guilty that I haven't taken her out more. Will work hard to rectify that mistake now. Forgotten how beautiful she is!


Such pretty colour! And it looks brand new!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

Having fun learning to step out of my PHW comfort zone and embrace some GHW


----------



## totesmcgoats

TeeCee77 said:


> Having fun learning to step out of my PHW comfort zone and embrace some GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405205
> View attachment 4405206



My B35 Etain is my FAVORITE H. 

The GHW looks so warm. Very chic!


----------



## Dany_37

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4403970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday!


So casually cute! The mini K goes perfectly with your outfit.  Where did you purchase those beautiful shoes?


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Having fun learning to step out of my PHW comfort zone and embrace some GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405205
> View attachment 4405206




You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> You look gorgeous!!!



[emoji8] thank you!


----------



## GoldFish8

danilux said:


> View attachment 4403303
> 
> Getting new twillies for miss B 30 RGHW



Is this blue nuit or etain? My mind is playing tricks on me with this lighting


----------



## ms_sivalley

Dany_37 said:


> So casually cute! The mini K goes perfectly with your outfit.  Where did you purchase those beautiful shoes?


Thanks!  They are from Malone Souliers


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> Having fun learning to step out of my PHW comfort zone and embrace some GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405205
> View attachment 4405206


You look fierce!!!! Gold is so pretty on you!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ShyShy said:


> Taken yesterday on our weekend getaway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4404107


*faints *


----------



## TeeCee77

Israeli_Flava said:


> You look fierce!!!! Gold is so pretty on you!!!!!!



Thank you [emoji91] [emoji8]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

TeeCee77 said:


> Having fun learning to step out of my PHW comfort zone and embrace some GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405205
> View attachment 4405206


Perfect outfit


----------



## Hillychristie

TeeCee77 said:


> Having fun learning to step out of my PHW comfort zone and embrace some GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405205
> View attachment 4405206


You’ve been carrying the 35s in great styles 
May I know your height and how high are your heels pls? Thanks.


----------



## TeeCee77

Hillychristie said:


> You’ve been carrying the 35s in great styles
> May I know your height and how high are your heels pls? Thanks.



Thank you! I love my 35s!! I am 5’6” and my heals I’ve had on are 3-3.5”. [emoji173]️


----------



## sf_newyorker

Today let’s behapi.


----------



## TeeCee77

Oh which bag to carry today?? [emoji848][emoji848] trying to show some love for my 30 since the 35s have been stealing the limelight [emoji173]️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lindy and vintage 70cm H scarf


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Lindy and vintage 70cm H scarf
> 
> View attachment 4406776


I love your look, Atb! I’m so copying it 
I just need to get a nice pair of white sneakers like yours. What brand are they?


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> I love your look, Atb! I’m so copying it
> I just need to get a nice pair of white sneakers like yours. What brand are they?


Those are Ecco Soft 7's from Nordstrom's but I believe H has some nice white sneakers too


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Lindy and vintage 70cm H scarf
> 
> View attachment 4406776


I love the scarf, dear Addicted to bags!  Perfect with your Lindy!  Great outfit!


----------



## Addicted to bags

crisbac said:


> I love the scarf, dear Addicted to bags!  Perfect with your Lindy!  Great outfit!


Thank you dear Crisbac!


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Lindy and vintage 70cm H scarf
> 
> View attachment 4406776



Lovely scarf and matching Lindy! [emoji170]
I am not good with scarf[emoji3450]unfortunately. I can only secretly admire. [emoji7]


----------



## TC1

Using this bag daily..and loving it


----------



## GoldFish8

TC1 said:


> Using this bag daily..and loving it


Looks great!! What is the leather on this beauty?


----------



## TC1

GoldFish8 said:


> Looks great!! What is the leather on this beauty?


It's Togo, inside is Chevre. it's a Shooting Star 35


----------



## GoldFish8

TC1 said:


> It's Togo, inside is Chevre. it's a Shooting Star 35


I just Love how it looks! Kinda squishy and perfectly luscious


----------



## TC1

GoldFish8 said:


> I just Love how it looks! Kinda squishy and perfectly luscious


Thank you!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> Lovely scarf and matching Lindy! [emoji170]
> I am not good with scarf[emoji3450]unfortunately. I can only secretly admire. [emoji7]


I'm not good with scarves either renet! All we can do is practice, practice, practice,  
Of course if you live in a hot climate then practicing is going to be difficult


----------



## HalloweenNight

TeeCee77 said:


> Having fun learning to step out of my PHW comfort zone and embrace some GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405205
> View attachment 4405206



You look great in the GHW zone! and I like 35


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Lindy and vintage 70cm H scarf
> 
> View attachment 4406776


Love your entire outfit and Lindy! You do sporty look so well!


----------



## atelierforward

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh which bag to carry today?? [emoji848][emoji848] trying to show some love for my 30 since the 35s have been stealing the limelight [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406401
> View attachment 4406402


Both B's look so lovely on you! Is that etoupe on the B30?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

atelierforward said:


> Both B's look so lovely on you! Is that etoupe on the B30?



Thank you! Yes, the B30 is etoupe! Bad lighting and hard to tell for sure! Here she is in natural light [emoji173]️


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your entire outfit and Lindy! You do sporty look so well!


That's about my only look nowadays


----------



## Monique1004

The only bag that I took on my ski trip. My cute evie TPM.


----------



## Monique1004

renet said:


> Congrats, Monique1004! [emoji2]
> She’s gorgeous!



Your Etain beauty is very nice as well!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Those are Ecco Soft 7's from Nordstrom's but I believe H has some nice white sneakers too


I love yours because they are white sneakers without any bells and whistles. I’m not a sneaker wearer (yet), so the thought of getting an H pair is like buying a Rolls Royce for someone who’s just starting to get into cars... a very expensive gamble


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm not good with scarves either renet! All we can do is practice, practice, practice,
> Of course if you live in a hot climate then practicing is going to be difficult


That’s what it is, the climate; I knew it wasn’t my fault scarves hang like napkins on me


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> I love yours because they are white sneakers without any bells and whistles. I’m not a sneaker wearer (yet), so the thought of getting an H pair is like buying a Rolls Royce for someone who’s just starting to get into cars... a very expensive gamble


----------



## renet

Monique1004 said:


> Your Etain beauty is very nice as well!



Thank you! We both scored one beauty each. [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Which to take on Easter break?


----------



## beerbee

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4408047
> 
> Which to take on Easter break?


oh my oh my! What tough choice! Take both!


----------



## beerbee

Monique1004 said:


> The only bag that I took on my ski trip. My cute evie TPM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407900
> View attachment 4407901


Never considered Evie before and your effortless pictures just opened another door to the H world


----------



## beerbee

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! Yes, the B30 is etoupe! Bad lighting and hard to tell for sure! Here she is in natural light [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407825


Dream bag! Drooling over the picture


----------



## CaraBursae

Travelling with In-the-loop-to-go today.


----------



## beerbee

CaraBursae said:


> View attachment 4408054
> View attachment 4408055
> 
> 
> Travelling with In-the-loop-to-go today.


Wow! Love the loop to go! Does an iPhone XS Max fit into it please?


----------



## PIPET83

Birkin 25 RGHW Togo. [emoji120]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CaraBursae

beerbee said:


> Wow! Love the loop to go! Does an iPhone XS Max fit into it please?



This is the small version which perfectly fits an Iphone 7. And for example a credit card or hotel key. 
But there also exits a larger version. 
https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/in-the-loop-phone-to-go-gm-case-H077704CAM3/


----------



## TeeCee77

Happy Friday! [emoji295]️


----------



## beerbee

CaraBursae said:


> This is the small version which perfectly fits an Iphone 7. And for example a credit card or hotel key.
> But there also exits a larger version.
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/in-the-loop-phone-to-go-gm-case-H077704CAM3/


Thank you! Exactly the information I need. This is perfect for going to park with kids or grocery shopping!


----------



## thyme

Spring is in the air...bluebells season


----------



## beerbee

TeeCee77 said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408466


Love it on you! Is this B35 please?


----------



## beerbee

chincac said:


> Spring is in the air...bluebells season
> View attachment 4408562
> 
> View attachment 4408568


Prettiest in pink!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chincac said:


> Spring is in the air...bluebells season
> View attachment 4408562
> 
> View attachment 4408568


Wow, love your C! the colourrrrrrr!!! Beautiful pics!


----------



## TeeCee77

beerbee said:


> Love it on you! Is this B35 please?



Yes! Thank you. It’s my B35 in barenia faubourg! [emoji173]️


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

TeeCee77 said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408466



Can I just say you ROCK a B35. Thank you for inspiring us all!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Spring is in the air...bluebells season
> View attachment 4408562
> 
> View attachment 4408568



Perfect spring outfit!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Holding on to my B35 to make sure she’s all safe and secure ! Have a wonderful weekend !


----------



## beerbee

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4408740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding on to my B35 to make sure she’s all safe and secure ! Have a wonderful weekend !


Beautiful! What leather is this please?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4408047
> 
> Which to take on Easter break?


Take both.  Hard to decide because both of them are so pretty !


----------



## tv_vt1809

Happy Easter My B30 in natural light - thinking hard to decide whether to let go of this beauty in an effort to streamline my collection


----------



## TeeCee77

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Can I just say you ROCK a B35. Thank you for inspiring us all!



Thank you! I see so many small bags so have to represent those 35s too!! [emoji173]️ They are my favorite!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

beerbee said:


> Beautiful! What leather is this please?


Thank you ! She is Novillo leather in Cuivre- I find her easiest to pair with an all- black outfit- and when orange is too bright ...she is a joy to use !


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! I see so many small bags so have to represent those 35s too!! [emoji173]️ They are my favorite!


I feel the same way TeeCee77-  nobody puts our babies in the corner !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4408740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding on to my B35 to make sure she’s all safe and secure ! Have a wonderful weekend !


What GOOOORRRGGEEEOOUUSSS colour! 
She looks very velvety!
Between you and the airbag, she's very safe!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Happy Friday! [emoji295]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408466


Wow! You look gorgeous! B35 really suits you!


----------



## atelierforward

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! Yes, the B30 is etoupe! Bad lighting and hard to tell for sure! Here she is in natural light [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407825


A photogenic beauty! Thanks for sharing this pic. Love the way etoupe mixes taupe and grey, so chameleon-like!


----------



## totesmcgoats

My sweet girl out for sashimi and rose


----------



## thyme

beerbee said:


> Prettiest in pink!



thank you *beerbee *



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, love your C! the colourrrrrrr!!! Beautiful pics!



*TresBeauHermes*,  thank you! 



lulilu said:


> Perfect spring outfit!



thank you!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Celebrating spring in the botanic garden with my BE Mini Halzan


----------



## beerbee

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Thank you ! She is Novillo leather in Cuivre- I find her easiest to pair with an all- black outfit- and when orange is too bright ...she is a joy to use !


Wow, now you have just brought another leather to my wishlist! Understated but full of H magic!


----------



## beerbee

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes! Thank you. It’s my B35 in barenia faubourg! [emoji173]️


Love seeing B35, especially in Barenia Faubourg!


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> Spring is in the air...bluebells season
> View attachment 4408562
> 
> View attachment 4408568


You look awesome CCbeautiful spring pix


----------



## meowmeow94

Enjoying my day!


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> You look awesome CCbeautiful spring pix



 thank you *L*


----------



## meowmeow94

Loving my Black B!


----------



## meowmeow94

I find Birkin & Saint Laurent bomber to be a very cute look


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

totesmcgoats said:


> My sweet girl out for sashimi and rose
> 
> View attachment 4409045
> View attachment 4409046



You baby looks great! Love Etain!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

chkpfbeliever said:


> Take both.  Hard to decide because both of them are so pretty !


Exactly what I did!!


----------



## totesmcgoats

TeeCee77 said:


> You baby looks great! Love Etain!!



Thanks, gorgeous!

(now whenever you swap out your GHW we can be legit Etain twinsies )


----------



## periogirl28

It’s Spring in London and my Paris SO has arrived. Happy Easter!


----------



## surfchick

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409367
> 
> It’s Spring in London and my Paris SO has arrived. Happy Easter!


Beautiful! The SO and the outfit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

pinkorchid20 said:


> Celebrating spring in the botanic garden with my BE Mini Halzan
> 
> View attachment 4409137


Beautiful pic! Blue Halzan is so pretty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

surfchick said:


> Beautiful! The SO and the outfit!


Wow! Gorgeous birdie! The colour! Love your outfit too! That jacket is so cute on you!
May I ask what colour is your birdie? TIA!
Happy Easter!


----------



## surfchick

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! Gorgeous birdie! The colour! Love your outfit too! That jacket is so cute on you!
> May I ask what colour is your birdie? TIA!
> Happy Easter!


I think you accidentally quoted my post!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

surfchick said:


> I think you accidentally quoted my post!


Sorry Surfchick! 
Thanks for letting me know!
Nevertheless hello!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409367
> 
> It’s Spring in London and my Paris SO has arrived. Happy Easter!


Wow! Gorgeous birdie! The colour! Love your outfit too! That jacket is so cute on you!
May I ask what colour is your birdie? TIA!
Happy Easter!


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! Gorgeous birdie! The colour! Love your outfit too! That jacket is so cute on you!
> May I ask what colour is your birdie? TIA!
> Happy Easter!





surfchick said:


> Beautiful! The SO and the outfit!



Thank you and thank you everyone for your likes. Very kind. It is Gris Agate.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you and thank you everyone for your likes. Very kind. It is Gris Agate.


Very kind of you to let me know so quickly! Thank you! 
I got so excited by your birdie, I accidentally quoted surfchick earlier! 
Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## totesmcgoats

My twilly tying skills leave so much to the imagination. All the same, Miss B trying on her new goodies. Brightening up an otherwise gloomy spring day as we head out for lunch!


----------



## TeeCee77

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409367
> 
> It’s Spring in London and my Paris SO has arrived. Happy Easter!



Stunning! Edited given you already answered my color inquiry! 

Thank you for sharing this! I am waiting on a Gris Agate SO and yours is just stunning. Makes me so excited! Congrats!


----------



## TeeCee77

totesmcgoats said:


> My twilly tying skills leave so much to the imagination. All the same, Miss B trying on her new goodies. Brightening up an otherwise gloomy spring day as we head out for lunch!
> 
> View attachment 4409510



This is perfection! Love the new twillies!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409367
> 
> It’s Spring in London and my Paris SO has arrived. Happy Easter!



Would you be willing to share a few extra pictures!? I am so in love with your bag!! [emoji211]


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409367
> 
> It’s Spring in London and my Paris SO has arrived. Happy Easter!



Huge congrats dear periogirl, your birdie looks stunning[emoji7] Happy Easter!


----------



## beerbee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409367
> 
> It’s Spring in London and my Paris SO has arrived. Happy Easter!


Love the birdie! And the whole outfit’


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409367
> 
> It’s Spring in London and my Paris SO has arrived. Happy Easter!



Seriously beautiful!!!!  and you looked SO adorable!


----------



## etoupebirkin

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409367
> 
> It’s Spring in London and my Paris SO has arrived. Happy Easter!


You are so chic!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Taking the new SO out to shop for orchids! Anything to pass the time these days as we wait on this bump.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Don’t you wish GP comes with feet?!?


----------



## periogirl28

TeeCee77 said:


> Would you be willing to share a few extra pictures!? I am so in love with your bag!! [emoji211]


I will share it in the Special Order thread. Congrats in advance for yours!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats dear periogirl, your birdie looks stunning[emoji7] Happy Easter!





beerbee said:


> Love the birdie! And the whole outfit’





xiaoxiao said:


> Seriously beautiful!!!!  and you looked SO adorable!





etoupebirkin said:


> You are so chic!!!



Thank you dears, for your likes and very sweet comments. Happy Easter!


----------



## Hillychristie

Dear tpf, 
It’s been a year since I joined the forum and I want to thank you for sharing your knowledge and joy with me on my H journey. Happy Easter !


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hillychristie said:


> Dear tpf,
> It’s been a year since I joined the forum and I want to thank you for sharing your knowledge and joy with me on my H journey. Happy Easter !


Such a chic K!
Happy Easter, HC & everyone!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Hillychristie said:


> Dear tpf,
> It’s been a year since I joined the forum and I want to thank you for sharing your knowledge and joy with me on my H journey. Happy Easter !


What color is it? I love it!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dears, for your likes and very sweet comments. Happy Easter!


Such a chic ostrich bag! Such a stunning color!
Makes me want to wear my blue iris more often. Enjoy her & Happy Easter!


----------



## periogirl28

NOIRetMoi said:


> Such a chic ostrich bag! Such a stunning color!
> Makes me want to wear my blue iris more often. Enjoy her & Happy Easter!


Thank you!


----------



## Hillychristie

NOIRetMoi said:


> What color is it? I love it!


Thank you, NOIRetMoi!
It's Abricot


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TankerToad

Hillychristie said:


> Dear tpf,
> It’s been a year since I joined the forum and I want to thank you for sharing your knowledge and joy with me on my H journey. Happy Easter !



Absolute LOVE!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hillychristie said:


> Dear tpf,
> It’s been a year since I joined the forum and I want to thank you for sharing your knowledge and joy with me on my H journey. Happy Easter !



This is so pretty. Love the color!


----------



## fabuleux

Hillychristie said:


> Dear tpf,
> It’s been a year since I joined the forum and I want to thank you for sharing your knowledge and joy with me on my H journey. Happy Easter !


This color is gorgeous!!


----------



## MightyBigRed

lindaw said:


> Out and about with my 1990s vintage jockey bag.
> 
> View attachment 4380504



Beautiful!


----------



## loves

Parchemin birdie 25 sellier  Shorts from SS'18


----------



## sunflower_13

Waiting for the Easter festivities to commence.


----------



## cafecreme15

My Evelyne taking a break from walking around London at the Oxford and Cambridge Club - they have a gorgeous little terrace overlooking Marlborough House, where “we” read a book, relaxed in the shade, and drank a fizzy lemonade. Also pictured - my visitors sticker from the Wallace Collection on the strap.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Getting my cupcake fix!


----------



## Hillychristie

BBC said:


> This is so pretty. Love the color!


Thank you BBC...I still can’t forget that picture of you on the bicycle and of course, you open my eyes to the world of PINKs in Hermes


----------



## Hillychristie

TankerToad said:


> Absolute LOVE!





fabuleux said:


> This color is gorgeous!!



Thank you TankerToad and fabuleux 

I was initially a little hesitant about this shade of orange but after bringing it home, I realise it is quite easy to match my wardrobe.


----------



## diane278

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4410742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my cupcake fix!


You look great, as always! Love your Bottega (?) slides.....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4410742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my cupcake fix!


Your shirt and your GP is so cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Dear tpf,
> It’s been a year since I joined the forum and I want to thank you for sharing your knowledge and joy with me on my H journey. Happy Easter !


Happy Easter! 
Gorgeous K colour!  So cute with your rodeo!


----------



## ms_sivalley

diane278 said:


> You look great, as always! Love your Bottega (?) slides.....


Good eye!  They are BV slides


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your shirt and your GP is so cute!


Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

ms_sivalley said:


> Good eye!  They are BV slides


I’m a huge fan of their espadrilles.....


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Happy Easter!
> Gorgeous K colour!  So cute with your rodeo!


Thank you, TresBeauHermes, my petite H and H accessories enabler


----------



## randeeh

Went to the Clippers VS Golden States game today with the DH  causal day today  Hope you all had a amazing Easter today!


----------



## ms_sivalley

diane278 said:


> I’m a huge fan of their espadrilles.....


Oh no!  One more wish list item lol


----------



## fabuleux

Full and ready to go!


----------



## lindaw

Gorgeous!!


----------



## lindaw

Before heading out for a day at the zoo.


----------



## TankerToad

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4411001
> 
> Full and ready to go!



Wow 
That is one looker of a HAC
Details please !
Love it


----------



## loves

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4411001
> 
> Full and ready to go!


Love this!


----------



## fabuleux

TankerToad said:


> Wow
> That is one looker of a HAC
> Details please !
> Love it


I bought it last year... here is the full story! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/journee-fabuleuse-hermes-bag-reveal.990726/


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hillychristie said:


> Dear tpf,
> It’s been a year since I joined the forum and I want to thank you for sharing your knowledge and joy with me on my H journey. Happy Easter !


Gorgeous shot!!! Rodeo looks lovely on your K!!!


----------



## noegirl

Ms. Barenia took a trip back to the boutique today to grab a couple of things! Will post a small reveal later


----------



## totesmcgoats

Meetings, coffee and donuts with my girl. The nicer the weather gets, the more she becomes my constant companion.


----------



## TeeCee77

totesmcgoats said:


> Meetings, coffee and donuts with my girl. The nicer the weather gets, the more she becomes my constant companion.
> 
> View attachment 4411264



Perfect breakfast companion [emoji119]


----------



## Hillychristie

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4411001
> 
> Full and ready to go!


Cool colour


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous shot!!! Rodeo looks lovely on your K!!!


Thanks, Israeli_Flava 
I also would like to give credit to my DH who not only has been indulging me in my H obsession (partly also because I convinced him that one day, my two daughters will share the bags and I’m helping him save money  to fight inflation ), he’s the one who often suggests taking such pictures. This was taken outside a restaurant while waiting for Easter lunch to be served.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you, TresBeauHermes, my petite H and H accessories enabler


 Happy to assist! 
You're doing your fare share of enabling too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4411001
> 
> Full and ready to go!


Gorgeous HAC! The colours are fantastic!


----------



## foxyqt

totesmcgoats said:


> Meetings, coffee and donuts with my girl. The nicer the weather gets, the more she becomes my constant companion.
> 
> View attachment 4411264



I love everything about this picture! Whats better than Birkins, iced coffees & donuts?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Ms. Barenia took a trip back to the boutique today to grab a couple of things! Will post a small reveal later


Beautiful B! your Goldie is GLOWING!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

totesmcgoats said:


> Meetings, coffee and donuts with my girl. The nicer the weather gets, the more she becomes my constant companion.
> 
> View attachment 4411264


Donutssssssssss!!!


----------



## totesmcgoats

foxyqt said:


> I love everything about this picture! Whats better than Birkins, iced coffees & donuts?



Right?!


----------



## corezone

Enjoying all the sights of Cambridge.


----------



## TankerToad

My beloved Dalvy on an airplane


----------



## momasaurus

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411837
> 
> My beloved Dalvy on an airplane


Davly is my favorite bag! And contrast stitching - wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411837
> 
> My beloved Dalvy on an airplane



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ gorgeous!


----------



## Hillychristie

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411837
> 
> My beloved Dalvy on an airplane


Wow...you captured a different perspective of the bag and love the blue.. is that Bleu nuit?


----------



## TeeCee77

Feeling the greens and blues today


----------



## totesmcgoats

TeeCee77 said:


> Feeling the greens and blues today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412019



Gorgeous, as per usual!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

corezone said:


> Enjoying all the sights of Cambridge.
> View attachment 4411836


Perfect and love the pom poms! Rare to see those these days of the Rodeos! =)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> Feeling the greens and blues today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412019


Perfect for EARTH day... neutrals! Or maybe that was yesterday... whatever. YOU LOOK GORG!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411837
> 
> My beloved Dalvy on an airplane


pretty and polished.... just like YOU.


----------



## corezone

Israeli_Flava said:


> Perfect and love the pom poms! Rare to see those these days of the Rodeos! =)


Thank you. It was seeing your fabulous pom poms that made me wonder if I could make some myself. They're not as gorgeous as the Hermes silk and wool ones; mine are wool felt - but I have been able to make myself five sets in different colours.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

corezone said:


> Thank you. It was seeing your fabulous pom poms that made me wonder if I could make some myself. They're not as gorgeous as the Hermes silk and wool ones; mine are wool felt - but I have been able to make myself five sets in different colours.


Awwww wow thank you! I had no idea! 
You are so creative! Fabulous dear!


----------



## beerbee

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4411001
> 
> Full and ready to go!


My local store had one and I marvelled at it for quite some time; beautiful choice! Congratulations!


----------



## beerbee

totesmcgoats said:


> Meetings, coffee and donuts with my girl. The nicer the weather gets, the more she becomes my constant companion.
> 
> View attachment 4411264


What yummy chocolate!


----------



## beerbee

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411837
> 
> My beloved Dalvy on an airplane


Your picture just made me fall in love with Dalvy


----------



## beerbee

TeeCee77 said:


> Feeling the greens and blues today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412019


Perfect matching! So sophisticated


----------



## Julide

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411837
> 
> My beloved Dalvy on an airplane


Love this!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411837
> 
> My beloved Dalvy on an airplane


That’s gorgeous!


----------



## TeeCee77

beerbee said:


> Perfect matching! So sophisticated





Israeli_Flava said:


> Perfect for EARTH day... neutrals! Or maybe that was yesterday... whatever. YOU LOOK GORG!





totesmcgoats said:


> Gorgeous, as per usual!



Thank you all! [emoji8] Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bobkat1991

Out for lunch with friends


----------



## sf_newyorker

bobkat1991 said:


> Out for lunch with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412381
> View attachment 4412382


You look so happy and ready for spring!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4411001
> 
> Full and ready to go!


Given your HAC, I guess you’re going somewhere fabulous?


----------



## fabuleux

NOIRetMoi said:


> Given your HAC, I guess you’re going somewhere fabulous?


Work.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411837
> 
> My beloved Dalvy on an airplane


Chic AF is what came to mind. Sorry! Lol


----------



## NOIRetMoi

fabuleux said:


> Work.


With all this fabulousness, this is what came to mind:


----------



## NOIRetMoi

bobkat1991 said:


> Out for lunch with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412381
> View attachment 4412382


Here’s our TPF sunshine looking as beautiful as always. Love your black and white/blue look today. Hope your lunch was great and thanks for always making me smile when I see you


----------



## diane278

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411837
> 
> My beloved Dalvy on an airplane


Boy...it’s not every day that you get to match your airplane to you bag...or vice versa.  Color me jealous. Beautiful bag!


----------



## bobkat1991

sf_newyorker said:


> You look so happy and ready for spring!


*sf_newyorker, I choose happiness.  Thank you for taking time to comment!*



NOIRetMoi said:


> Here’s our TPF sunshine looking as beautiful as always. Love your black and white/blue look today. Hope your lunch was great and thanks for always making me smile when I see you


*Thank you for your sweet words, NOIRetMoi!*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Out for lunch with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412381
> View attachment 4412382


Lovely pics! 
Yay! your sunshine smile is back! Hope you had a wonderful lunch!


----------



## More bags

bobkat1991 said:


> Out for lunch with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412381
> View attachment 4412382


Fantastic smile and beautiful pieces.


----------



## sf_newyorker

bobkat1991 said:


> *sf_newyorker, I choose happiness.  Thank you for taking time to comment!*
> 
> Great philosophy


----------



## cutiecat

TeeCee77 said:


> Feeling the greens and blues today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412019


omg love the color and outfit!!!


----------



## DYH

Went to Kathmandu for easter long wknd and took my barenia tpm w me and here are some action shots. It even came w me on a 4 hour trek up to the top of Kathmandu valley ridge!


----------



## Hat Trick

You needed this scarf! (Your lovely photo reminded me.)


----------



## marzipanchen

Hat Trick said:


> You needed this scarf! (Your lovely photo reminded me.)
> View attachment 4412646


Wow, which scarf is this? TIA.


----------



## DYH

Hat Trick said:


> You needed this scarf! (Your lovely photo reminded me.)
> View attachment 4412646


yes I do!!! what scarf is it?? not current season is it?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DYH said:


> Went to Kathmandu for easter long wknd and took my barenia tpm w me and here are some action shots. It even came w me on a 4 hour trek up to the top of Kathmandu valley ridge!
> 
> View attachment 4412618
> View attachment 4412619
> View attachment 4412621


So amazing... the trip and the bag (on the trip)!!!


----------



## Meta

DYH said:


> yes I do!!! what scarf is it?? not current season is it?


Prieres du Vent by Dimitry Rybaltchenko. It's a vintage silk.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Went to Kathmandu for easter long wknd and took my barenia tpm w me and here are some action shots. It even came w me on a 4 hour trek up to the top of Kathmandu valley ridge!
> 
> View attachment 4412618
> View attachment 4412619
> View attachment 4412621


Wow! Gorgeous pics at amazing place and cute Evie!


----------



## lindaw

corezone said:


> Enjoying all the sights of Cambridge.
> View attachment 4411836



Love all of it, the gorgeous bag, the shoes and Cambridge!!


----------



## bobkat1991

TresBeauHermes said:


> Lovely pics!
> Yay! your sunshine smile is back! Hope you had a wonderful lunch!


*We see these friends every two weeks, and always enjoy the food and company!  Thank you, TresBeauHermes.*



More bags said:


> Fantastic smile and beautiful pieces.


*Thank you, More Bags!*



DYH said:


> Went to Kathmandu for easter long wknd and took my barenia tpm w me and here are some action shots. It even came w me on a 4 hour trek up to the top of Kathmandu valley ridge!
> 
> View attachment 4412618
> View attachment 4412619
> View attachment 4412621


*You look so chic, DYH!  I once trotted around the world, too, but it was pre Hermes for me.  Thanks for sharing your Hermes on a trip photos!*


----------



## atelierforward

noegirl said:


> Ms. Barenia took a trip back to the boutique today to grab a couple of things! Will post a small reveal later


Your barenia is TDF!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hat Trick said:


> You needed this scarf! (Your lovely photo reminded me.)
> View attachment 4412646


Wow, I'm impressed that our members can pull out a design just like 'that' !! Thumbs up to you and Hermes.


----------



## dooneybaby

H Orans and Cabag with silk shirt and one of many skirts I've designed and crocheted.


----------



## Hillychristie

dooneybaby said:


> View attachment 4413740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Orans and Cabag with silk shirt and one of many skirts I've designed and crocheted.


Wow...skirt made by yourself


----------



## MaryAndDogs

B35 earning its keep as a shopping bag  Also doubles as an excellent workout weight


----------



## MaryAndDogs

dooneybaby said:


> View attachment 4413740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Orans and Cabag with silk shirt and one of many skirts I've designed and crocheted.



Wow! A crocheted skirt? Super cool!


----------



## steffysstyle

Took my new Barenia Constance out for the first time today! Paired it with my new giant triangle scarf.


----------



## hclubfan

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new Barenia Constance out for the first time today! Paired it with my new giant triangle scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4414003
> View attachment 4414004


Perfection!!


----------



## steffysstyle

hclubfan said:


> Perfection!!



Thank you!


----------



## noegirl

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new Barenia Constance out for the first time today! Paired it with my new giant triangle scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4414003
> View attachment 4414004




Gorgeous!!! Did not realize the strap was so long. May I ask your height?


----------



## leuleu

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new Barenia Constance out for the first time today! Paired it with my new giant triangle scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4414003
> View attachment 4414004


You are always very classy.


----------



## steffysstyle

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!! Did not realize the strap was so long. May I ask your height?



Thank you, I am 164cm tall.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## steffysstyle

leuleu said:


> You are always very classy.


Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## noegirl

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you, I am 164cm's tall.


Oh! There is hope for me! I am 166cm... I love crossbody!


----------



## steffysstyle

noegirl said:


> Oh! There is hope for me! I am 166cm... I love crossbody!



Definitely, it would sit perfectly on you crossbody!


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> Oh! There is hope for me! I am 166cm... I love crossbody!


I’m 167.5cm and crossbody works on me too! So I think it would work on you too


----------



## Tonimichelle

MaryAndDogs said:


> B35 earning its keep as a shopping bag  Also doubles as an excellent workout weight
> 
> View attachment 4413979


Perfect! I still feel this is how a B is supposed to be used


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m 167.5cm and crossbody works on me too! So I think it would work on you too




Thank you!!! Just added it to my list Hahahaha I have no clue what color I would want. Just neutral with phw


----------



## MainlyBailey

MaryAndDogs said:


> B35 earning its keep as a shopping bag  Also doubles as an excellent workout weight
> 
> View attachment 4413979


Omg! Holy grail! Absolutely perfect.


----------



## peppers90

Soufre Constance Elan, BdM twilly and cdc 32mm belt.
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## jeninvan

peppers90 said:


> Soufre Constance Elan, BdM twilly and cdc 32mm belt.
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414157
> View attachment 4414156


love the outfit and those shoes


----------



## peppers90

jeninvan said:


> love the outfit and those shoes



Thank you so much jeninvan!


----------



## beerbee

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new Barenia Constance out for the first time today! Paired it with my new giant triangle scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4414003
> View attachment 4414004


Starry eyes，so stylish!


----------



## steffysstyle

beerbee said:


> Starry eyes，so stylish!



Thank you so much!


----------



## beerbee

MaryAndDogs said:


> B35 earning its keep as a shopping bag  Also doubles as an excellent workout weight
> 
> View attachment 4413979


What a gem! Love the twilly and rodeo matching!


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> Soufre Constance Elan, BdM twilly and cdc 32mm belt.
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414157
> View attachment 4414156


The Elan suits you perfectly. I heard the strap is extra long and it goes crossbody for most. Congrats dear!


----------



## periogirl28

Taking my Azalee SO 25 to school for Parents Teachers meeting.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## totesmcgoats

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4414347
> 
> Taking my Azalee SO 25 to school for Parents Teachers meeting.



Always adorable when the Kelly sangles stick out like they really want a hug. Great outfit!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> Soufre Constance Elan, BdM twilly and cdc 32mm belt.
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414157
> View attachment 4414156


Peppers, nice to see you again.  You always coordinate so well.  Love that sunshine Constance.  It is about time to bring out the bright colors.


----------



## cutiecat

MaryAndDogs said:


> B35 earning its keep as a shopping bag  Also doubles as an excellent workout weight
> 
> View attachment 4413979


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## periogirl28

totesmcgoats said:


> Always adorable when the Kelly sangles stick out like they really want a hug. Great outfit!


Haha ok I have to say I don't really carry it like this when I go out. Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4414347
> 
> Taking my Azalee SO 25 to school for Parents Teachers meeting.


That is such a gorgeous colour K!  Love your outfit and how you coordinated it!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

peppers90 said:


> Soufre Constance Elan, BdM twilly and cdc 32mm belt.
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414157
> View attachment 4414156


Gorgeous Elan! Okay, now I want one....


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> That is such a gorgeous colour K!  Love your outfit and how you coordinated it!


Thank you! I tend to buy similar colours so bags and outfits come together from very different seasons. Gucci top is quite old and the bag is relatively new, skirt is new too.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I tend to buy similar colours so bags and outfits come together from very different seasons. Gucci top is quite old and the bag is relatively new, skirt is new too.


I love it when you stick to certain group of colours and everything can match! 
UNTIL....H makes you fall in love with a colour you never thought of before....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> View attachment 4413740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Orans and Cabag with silk shirt and one of many skirts I've designed and crocheted.


Looooove your outfit, ESPECIALLY your skirt!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MaryAndDogs said:


> B35 earning its keep as a shopping bag  Also doubles as an excellent workout weight
> 
> View attachment 4413979


Wow! what an amazing B! the croc and colour is just gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

steffysstyle said:


> Took my new Barenia Constance out for the first time today! Paired it with my new giant triangle scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4414003
> View attachment 4414004


Love your C and the colours of your outfit! Beautiful!


----------



## Ana_bananas

Hopping out of the box to model for a few picts then jumping back into its box again   
Bought this for my lil sister as a wedding present. Vert Vertigo epsom ghw, Kelly 28.
Green is her favorite color.


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> I love it when you stick to certain group of colours and everything can match!
> UNTIL....H makes you fall in love with a colour you never thought of before....



Haha exactly!!!


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> I love it when you stick to certain group of colours and everything can match!
> UNTIL....H makes you fall in love with a colour you never thought of before....


Hopefully not too often. Bad for the wallet!


----------



## dooneybaby

Hillychristie said:


> Wow...skirt made by yourself


Yes. I've found that a little crochet therapy does wonders for my stress level.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## steffysstyle

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love your C and the colours of your outfit! Beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## dooneybaby

Miss Marwari earlier this week.


----------



## dooneybaby

But the work week ends with Kelly.


----------



## nobluewithout

Who’s staring? [emoji48]


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> The Elan suits you perfectly. I heard the strap is extra long and it goes crossbody for most. Congrats dear!



Thank you periogirl!  It is my favorite size of Constance.  Large enough to hold a wallet and not too bulky. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Peppers, nice to see you again.  You always coordinate so well.  Love that sunshine Constance.  It is about time to bring out the bright colors.



Hi chk!  Hope you are well!! Thank you! I am so for some spring weather 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous Elan! Okay, now I want one....



Thank you ♥️ If you get a chance to try one, you won’t regret it!


----------



## TeeCee77

nobluewithout said:


> Who’s staring? [emoji48]
> View attachment 4414724



Hehe! Love your bag!


----------



## lindaw

Heading out with my new(ish) Plume 32.


----------



## coloradolvr

Barely out of the box B30 Blue Nuit with Rose Gold Hardware.  I thought I wanted Black but when I saw this beauty I knew it would fit my casual lifestyle.  Love that I can dress her up or go natural for dressier occasions.


----------



## Burnsie0716

Gold picotin, on our way to a nail appt! Happy Friday everyone! ❤️


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Meta said:


> Prieres du Vent by Dimitry Rybaltchenko. It's a vintage silk.



I think one of these would be very happy in a drawer with my La Femme aux Semelles du Vent.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

dooneybaby said:


> View attachment 4413740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Orans and Cabag with silk shirt and one of many skirts I've designed and crocheted.



Crocheted skirt? Phenom!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

coloradolvr said:


> Barely out of the box B30 Blue Nuit with Rose Gold Hardware.  I thought I wanted Black but when I saw this beauty I knew it would fit my casual lifestyle.  Love that I can dress her up or go natural for dressier occasions.
> 
> View attachment 4414822


Blue Nuit with RGHW is a DREAM! I’m dreaming of this in a K28 but would settle for PHW.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I think one of these would be very happy in a drawer with my La Femme aux Semelles du Vent.


Can an Hola Flamenca join the party?


----------



## beerbee

nobluewithout said:


> Who’s staring? [emoji48]
> View attachment 4414724


What a funny picture! Love it!


----------



## beerbee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4414347
> 
> Taking my Azalee SO 25 to school for Parents Teachers meeting.


Eye candy


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## beerbee

peppers90 said:


> Soufre Constance Elan, BdM twilly and cdc 32mm belt.
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414157
> View attachment 4414156


Love the twilly matching!


----------



## 1LV

Burnsie0716 said:


> Gold picotin, on our way to a nail appt! Happy Friday everyone! ❤️


My biggest bag regret is selling my gold Picotin.  I love this, and the twilly on it is too cute.


----------



## lindaw

Burnsie0716 said:


> Gold picotin, on our way to a nail appt! Happy Friday everyone! ❤️



Love this!! I think I may just get a bit obsessed with the Picotin. Which size is this if I may ask?


----------



## 1LV




----------



## beerbee

lindaw said:


> Heading out with my new(ish) Plume 32.
> 
> View attachment 4414811


Love it on you, beautiful choice! I have been hunting high and low for a plume; my SA said “I can’t even remember when was the last time a plume comes in”.


----------



## CaraBursae

Someone has to do the shopping...


----------



## GoldFish8

Baby B out last night. At one point she had a wine bath. Fortunately, No lasting damage


----------



## ms_sivalley

Exciting weekend activity lol


----------



## GoldFish8

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4416135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting weekend activity lol


Costco runs are the best runs


----------



## Pokie607

Took my Evie out for dessert!


----------



## Pokie607

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4416135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting weekend activity lol


Precious cargo!


----------



## ms_sivalley

GoldFish8 said:


> Costco runs are the best runs


DS will totally agree with you!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Pokie607 said:


> Precious cargo!


My B or my boy?


----------



## loves




----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> Baby B out last night. At one point she had a wine bath. Fortunately, No lasting damage



Gorgeous!! The rose gold is stunning!!



ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4416135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting weekend activity lol



Super cute!!!! 



Pokie607 said:


> Took my Evie out for dessert!


Yum!! 


loves said:


> View attachment 4416643



Gorgeous!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Jigé (Color argile)


----------



## 1LV




----------



## lifeactually

Everything that's H in a square


----------



## Monique1004

My babyB GT RGHW. I realized that I actually really like this size, especially for the light weight. I really need to learn how to do the bow tie on the handle. That's one of the reasons I got the B25 for. LOL.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Hanging out in Costco


----------



## andforpoise

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4416135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting weekend activity lol


Omg I love this! May I ask what color this is?!?


----------



## lindaw

beerbee said:


> Love it on you, beautiful choice! I have been hunting high and low for a plume; my SA said “I can’t even remember when was the last time a plume comes in”.



Thank you so much! And I know what you mean about the elusive plume. I have seen some of the minis but not the bigger sizes. I ended up getting mine gently pre-loved and now I’m already on the hunt for another as I love carrying this one


----------



## lindaw

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4416135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting weekend activity lol



Love this!!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

andforpoise said:


> Omg I love this! May I ask what color this is?!?


Thanks!  It is etain.


----------



## ms_sivalley

lindaw said:


> Love this!!!


Thanks!


----------



## DutchGirl007

My beautiful Garden Party 36 in Raisin!!  This leather is so special .... didn’t think I’d love it but I’m crazy about it!!


----------



## Mosman

Monique1004 said:


> My babyB GT RGHW. I realized that I actually really like this size, especially for the light weight. I really need to learn how to do the bow tie on the handle. That's one of the reasons I got the B25 for. LOL.
> View attachment 4417344


That horsey is so perfect for your bag !!!


----------



## dooneybaby

DutchGirl007 said:


> My beautiful Garden Party 36 in Raisin!!  This leather is so special .... didn’t think I’d love it but I’m crazy about it!!


I think the Garden Party is the best! Love that bag! Just stuff it and go!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> My babyB GT RGHW. I realized that I actually really like this size, especially for the light weight. I really need to learn how to do the bow tie on the handle. That's one of the reasons I got the B25 for. LOL.
> View attachment 4417344


I love the light weight too especially for the weekends when I don't need to carry much.  For work, I still prefer the B30.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

DutchGirl007 said:


> My beautiful Garden Party 36 in Raisin!!  This leather is so special .... didn’t think I’d love it but I’m crazy about it!!


So happy that they brought Raisin back !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## coloradolvr

Aline in Barinia Faubourg hanging with my girl.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

coloradolvr said:


> Aline in Barinia Faubourg hanging with my girl.
> View attachment 4418550


GORGEOUS pic with your lovely horsey!


----------



## coloradolvr

TresBeauHermes said:


> GORGEOUS pic with your lovely horsey!


Thank you!  Her barn name was "Glitter" when I picked her up.  I didn't change it because it suits her perfectly!  Thus the pink halter


----------



## TresBeauHermes

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  Her barn name was "Glitter" when I picked her up.  I didn't change it because it suits her perfectly!  Thus the pink halter


Ohhhh what a PERFECT name! The pink halter is just adorable!


----------



## steffysstyle

Using my Constance any chance I can get! Love Barenia paired with lighter camel tones.


----------



## SDC2003

coloradolvr said:


> Aline in Barinia Faubourg hanging with my girl.
> View attachment 4418550



Ahh! What a beautiful mare and of course Aline . What breed is she and is she for pleasure? Fellow rider here who had to stop very sadly so now I live vicariously through other riders’ posts!


----------



## coloradolvr

Thank you so much!  She is a Quarter Horse and is very much an all around mare.  I ride mostly Western these days.  I did ride and show English back in the day.  She is great with cattle and on the trail.  I sadly know what you mean about having to stop riding.  I have dreaded the day when I might have to do the same.  I specifically bought the newest version of the Apple watch for the "fallen and can't get up" feature.  My worst fear!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you so much!  She is a Quarter Horse and is very much an all around mare.  I ride mostly Western these days.  I did ride and show English back in the day.  She is great with cattle and on the trail.  I sadly know what you mean about having to stop riding.  I have dreaded the day when I might have to do the same.  I specifically bought the newest version of the Apple watch for the "fallen and can't get up" feature.  My worst fear!



That’s how I sold the Apple Watch to my DH!....H bag looks beautifully at Home next to Halter


----------



## sf_newyorker

steffysstyle said:


> Using my Constance any chance I can get! Love Barenia paired with lighter camel tones.
> View attachment 4418605


I love this combination! I’m trying to hunt down that beautiful beige triangle you have on. It’s currently on the H website but I prefer to see in irl first! Just lovely!


----------



## coloradolvr

Jbizzybeetle said:


> That’s how I sold the Apple Watch to my DH!....H bag looks beautifully at Home next to Halter


Thank you!  I love your avitar!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

steffysstyle said:


> Using my Constance any chance I can get! Love Barenia paired with lighter camel tones.
> View attachment 4418605




Omg cousins!!! Rainy day outfit. Gym first and then lunch with girlfriends.


----------



## steffysstyle

sf_newyorker said:


> I love this combination! I’m trying to hunt down that beautiful beige triangle you have on. It’s currently on the H website but I prefer to see in irl first! Just lovely!



Thank you! On the H website, it looks a bit darker, in reality, it's more of a champagne gold, so it's good that you are going to see it in real life first  I want to get the bleu lavande/blanc/gold combo next.


----------



## Dany_37

steffysstyle said:


> Using my Constance any chance I can get! Love Barenia paired with lighter camel tones.
> View attachment 4418605



WOW...It looks perfect with the coat...I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg cousins!!! Rainy day outfit. Gym first and then lunch with girlfriends.



Love your cardigan as well as the gorgeous Kelly and Garden Party!


----------



## steffysstyle

Dany_37 said:


> WOW...It looks perfect with the coat...I LOVE IT!!!


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you! On the H website, it looks a bit darker, in reality, it's more of a champagne gold, so it's good that you are going to see it in real life first  I want to get the bleu lavande/blanc/gold combo next.
> 
> View attachment 4418765


Yes - exactly what I like. Thank you! I already emailed one of my SAs. The bleu lavande combination for this season is amazing. Please post pics when you receive yours.


----------



## steffysstyle

sf_newyorker said:


> Yes - exactly what I like. Thank you! I already emailed one of my SAs. The bleu lavande combination for this season is amazing. Please post pics when you receive yours.



Yes, will do and please share pics once you get yours too


----------



## SDC2003

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you so much!  She is a Quarter Horse and is very much an all around mare.  I ride mostly Western these days.  I did ride and show English back in the day.  She is great with cattle and on the trail.  I sadly know what you mean about having to stop riding.  I have dreaded the day when I might have to do the same.  I specifically bought the newest version of the Apple watch for the "fallen and can't get up" feature.  My worst fear!



I have always wanted to ride western. I did the hunters up until a few years ago. A couple of bad concussions (was wearing a gpa helmet both times) is actually what did me in. As a result I can’t ride. It’s heartbreaking. Congrats on the beautiful Aline and enjoy the riding!


----------



## Monique1004

Mosman said:


> That horsey is so perfect for your bag !!!



Thanks! That was the perfect one out of my 15 horses. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the light weight too especially for the weekends when I don't need to carry much.  For work, I still prefer the B30.



I don’t usually carry H bags to work so it’s fine for me. I never knew I would like it this much. Still trying to learn a way to tie a cute bow on the handle. Still practicing...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg cousins!!! Rainy day outfit. Gym first and then lunch with girlfriends.



Cardigan=awesome!


----------



## Noveltwist

Monique1004 said:


> Thanks! That was the perfect one out of my 15 horses.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t usually carry H bags to work so it’s fine for me. I never knew I would like it this much. Still trying to learn a way to tie a cute bow on the handle. Still practicing...
> View attachment 4418780



So adorable!!! Love that twilly on the bag.


----------



## Hillychristie

coloradolvr said:


> Aline in Barinia Faubourg hanging with my girl.
> View attachment 4418550


Lovely horse!!
Always find Hermes looks best in equestrian setting!!


----------



## catsinthebag

coloradolvr said:


> Aline in Barinia Faubourg hanging with my girl.
> View attachment 4418550



This photo looks like an Hermes ad. If you don’t mind, I’d love to see a mod shot of the Aline. I kind of love the simplicity of it and would love to see it worn.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

steffysstyle said:


> Using my Constance any chance I can get! Love Barenia paired with lighter camel tones.
> View attachment 4418605


Gorgeous! Such lovely colours!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg cousins!!! Rainy day outfit. Gym first and then lunch with girlfriends.


Cute outfit and your hat! The cardi looks fantastic on you!


----------



## nobluewithout

Does anyone else find it hard to buy ties? I always fall for the playful ones from H but then wonder if he would wear them [emoji14]


----------



## steffysstyle

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous! Such lovely colours!



Thank you


----------



## pinkorchid20

Took my Roulis out to dinner - still in love with this bag but hunting for a smaller one for evenings or running errands.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

chkpfbeliever said:


> So happy that they brought Raisin back !!


I was offered a raisin Togo B30 in 2017, so I don’t think it ever went away


----------



## coloradolvr

catsinthebag said:


> This photo looks like an Hermes ad. If you don’t mind, I’d love to see a mod shot of the Aline. I kind of love the simplicity of it and would love to see it worn.


Headed out door for the day.  I will try to do one later


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Gotgeous May Day over here. Lots of sunshine and good looking guys on bikes (my favourite kind  Hah! ). The 1st of May over here is a public holiday celebrated with an nteenational bike race. I took ms. K out to check out all the hottest bike trends  Mhmm.


----------



## pinkorchid20

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 4419394
> View attachment 4419389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotgeous May Day over here. Lots of sunshine and good looking guys on bikes (my favourite kind  Hah! ). The 1st of May over here is a public holiday celebrated with an nteenational bike race. I took ms. K out to check out all the hottest bike trends  Mhmm.


Lovely - blue and white is a summer favourite. Is your wonderful Ms. K Bleu Electrique? 

Unfortunately no lovely guys on bikes here in Munich but still enjoying the sunshine. Enjoy the rest of Labour Day


----------



## periogirl28

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck and happiness the French way. Happy May Day/ Fête du Muguet! Hope this  counts as Hermes in Action.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

pinkorchid20 said:


> Lovely - blue and white is a summer favourite. Is your wonderful Ms. K Bleu Electrique?
> 
> Unfortunately no lovely guys on bikes here in Munich but still enjoying the sunshine. Enjoy the rest of Labour Day




OMG! Such a good eye for color! 
Yes it’s Blue Electrique! I absolutely love it! Such a fun color. 

The hot guys on bikes are still around  here but currently we also have about 5 helicopters hovering above our rooftop terasse The action is about 1 km from here anyway so I don‘t know what they are doing here anyway. 
Oh well. Come on over from Munich! And lets meet some of those cyclists up closer...


----------



## Gigllee

So chic. I love the look


----------



## totesmcgoats

Rescued my sweet girl from the overhead bin on my flight early yesterday morning.


----------



## Phiona88

Took my sweet Kelly to beautiful Kyoto, Japan.


----------



## diane278

SDC2003 said:


> Ahh! What a beautiful mare and of course Aline . What breed is she and is she for pleasure? Fellow rider here who had to stop very sadly so now I live vicariously through other riders’ posts!


+1


----------



## MotoChiq

Ms. K with her new pony!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Ms. K with her new pony!
> 
> View attachment 4419649


Gorgeous! So cute, AND the tail her mane matches your gorgeous K!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MotoChiq said:


> Ms. K with her new pony!
> 
> View attachment 4419649


Both items are so delicious !!


----------



## lifeactually

DutchGirl007 said:


> My beautiful Garden Party 36 in Raisin!!  This leather is so special .... didn’t think I’d love it but I’m crazy about it!!


Love this raisin!!


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous! So cute, AND the tail her mane matches your gorgeous K!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Both items are so delicious !!



Thank you both!


----------



## MotoChiq

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t usually carry H bags to work so it’s fine for me. I never knew I would like it this much. Still trying to learn a way to tie a cute bow on the handle. Still practicing...
> View attachment 4418780



Love your twilly. Which one is this?


----------



## Meta

MotoChiq said:


> Love your twilly. Which one is this?


That's Collection Imperiales from FW15 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Monique1004

Meta said:


> That's Collection Imperiales from FW15 if I'm not mistaken.



Bingo! "Collections Imperiales" H062942S CW4


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg cousins!!! Rainy day outfit. Gym first and then lunch with girlfriends.


Gahhhhhhhh YOUR CARDIGAN!!! Love it!! Perfect with your Goldie!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Monique1004 said:


> My babyB GT RGHW. I realized that I actually really like this size, especially for the light weight. I really need to learn how to do the bow tie on the handle. That's one of the reasons I got the B25 for. LOL.
> View attachment 4417344


She's gor-jussssssssssssssssssss! Need this bag too heehee


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Baby B out last night. At one point she had a wine bath. Fortunately, No lasting damage


Drooling over you baby B! You both look like  match made in h-eaven!


----------



## MotoChiq

Meta said:


> That's Collection Imperiales from FW15 if I'm not mistaken.





Monique1004 said:


> Bingo! "Collections Imperiales" H062942S CW4
> View attachment 4420493



I guess it’s time to go hunting for this retired twilly [emoji38]


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Drooling over you baby B! You both look like  match made in h-eaven!


Thank you so much hun! I love this bag so much. It is so versatile goes from day to night and goes with everything I wear! I am not sure I will ever *need* another B25. I am praying you get your call soon so we can be twins (well maybe siblings)!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you so much hun! I love this bag so much. It is so versatile goes from day to night and goes with everything I wear! I am not sure I will ever *need* another B25. I am praying you get your call soon so we can be twins (well maybe siblings)!


Yes, B25 is sooo super versatile!!! Glad you are enjoying her so much!
I am still waiting on B30. I believe my SA will find one before this semester is over. It is quite literally the only bag I have requested.  I have faith in her. I shop at a small boutique but I'm sure one is bound to show up soon (((fingers crossed)))


----------



## momasaurus

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4419137
> 
> Does anyone else find it hard to buy ties? I always fall for the playful ones from H but then wonder if he would wear them [emoji14]


I love H ties, but I'm a woman. I wish they made such cute designs in scarves!


----------



## renet

Happy to bring B with a different pony to work today. Happy Friday! [emoji322]


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Happy to bring B with a different pony to work today. Happy Friday! [emoji322]
> View attachment 4420996


So adorable, dear renet!  Happy Friday!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg cousins!!! Rainy day outfit. Gym first and then lunch with girlfriends.


That is definitely a Cardi TDF!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> Bingo! "Collections Imperiales" H062942S CW4
> View attachment 4420493


Beautiful twilly!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Happy to bring B with a different pony to work today. Happy Friday! [emoji322]
> View attachment 4420996


Gorgeous B with the cutest Rodeo! Love the colour!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous B with the cutest Rodeo! Love the colour!





crisbac said:


> So adorable, dear renet!  Happy Friday!



Thanks, dear crisbac and TBH!  Just went to pick up my KDT Pink croc! Hehe...and keeping the small treasure in my B from my DH. [emoji13]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thanks, dear crisbac and TBH!  Just went to pick up my KDT Pink croc! Hehe...and keeping the small treasure in my B from my DH. [emoji13]
> View attachment 4421199


Whaaaaaa Pink croc KDT???
You were DEFINITELY hiding a treasure in your B!!! Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Whaaaaaa Pink croc KDT???
> You were DEFINITELY hiding a treasure in your B!!! Can't wait for your reveal!





Back home and immediately unboxed my treasure! Hehe...B is back-faced cos RGHW vs PHW...[emoji3059][emoji7]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> View attachment 4421243
> 
> Back home and immediately unboxed my treasure! Hehe...B is back-faced cos RGHW vs PHW...[emoji3059][emoji7]


Ooooh renet! That is just gorgeous! What gorgeous colour! The pink goes so well with your B too! 
That is TDF! Contrats! Its gorgeous! Please take more action pics!


----------



## Swedishstyle

totesmcgoats said:


> View attachment 4419519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rescued my sweet girl from the overhead bin on my flight early yesterday morning.


Love this color! Is it etoupe or etain?


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh renet! That is just gorgeous! What gorgeous colour! The pink goes so well with your B too!
> That is TDF! Contrats! Its gorgeous! Please take more action pics!



Thank you, dear TBH!
H always never fail to produce beautiful pink tone and blue tone leather good. This color Pink is a perfect pink for me imo.  It’s a pity Pink GHW did not come in my size for KDT or CDC. [emoji28]


----------



## noegirl

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg cousins!!! Rainy day outfit. Gym first and then lunch with girlfriends.



Omg I’m obsessed with your cardi!!! I love it!!!! Is it an older release?



pinkorchid20 said:


> Took my Roulis out to dinner - still in love with this bag but hunting for a smaller one for evenings or running errands.
> 
> View attachment 4419250



Gorgeous!!! I’ve just been offered a beton w/permabrass and you have me excited to wear her!!



renet said:


> View attachment 4421243
> 
> Back home and immediately unboxed my treasure! Hehe...B is back-faced cos RGHW vs PHW...[emoji3059][emoji7]


Gorgeous!!!! Congrats I can see why you unboxed her immediately.


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> View attachment 4421243
> 
> Back home and immediately unboxed my treasure! Hehe...B is back-faced cos RGHW vs PHW...[emoji3059][emoji7]


Love, love, love!!  Gorgeous pink! It's perfect!  Huge congrats, dear renet!!


----------



## umamanikam

Out with my vintage box Kelly from 1959 .still in exquisite condition .


----------



## crisbac

umamanikam said:


> Out with my vintage box Kelly from 1959 .still in exquisite condition .


Stunning, umamanikam!  So perfectly beautiful!


----------



## azukitea

umamanikam said:


> Out with my vintage box Kelly from 1959 .still in exquisite condition .


the magic of box leather!


----------



## xiaoxiao

noegirl said:


> Omg I’m obsessed with your cardi!!! I love it!!!! Is it an older release?.



Thank you!!! And oh yes, this is an older one.


----------



## 1LV

umamanikam said:


> Out with my vintage box Kelly from 1959 .still in exquisite condition .


Beautiful.  (Holding up a lot better than I am!)


----------



## umamanikam

1LV said:


> Beautiful.  (Holding up a lot better than I am!)


Yes def better than me too though I am much younger to that bag


----------



## diane278

1LV said:


> Beautiful.  (Holding up a lot better than I am!)


+1.  (However, I was nine when that beauty was born.....)


----------



## hbr

umamanikam said:


> Out with my vintage box Kelly from 1959 .still in exquisite condition .



Wow!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

umamanikam said:


> Out with my vintage box Kelly from 1959 .still in exquisite condition .


Gorgeous gorgeous!!  Your lovely K is the reason why H lovers LOOOOOVE Box leather!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Congrats I can see why you unboxed her immediately.



Thank you, dear noegirl! [emoji8] Hehe...could not wait then!



crisbac said:


> Love, love, love!!  Gorgeous pink! It's perfect!  Huge congrats, dear renet!!


Thank you, dear crisbac! [emoji8]


----------



## Hillychristie

When I’m all ready and dressed up before my teen girls do, I know they’ve grown up and take after me too 

Unwinding with tpf while waiting for them to leave for our family dinner. Happy weekend


----------



## Rouge H

Hillychristie said:


> When I’m all ready and dressed up before my teen girls do, I know they’ve grown up and take after me too
> 
> Unwinding with tpf while waiting for them to leave for our family dinner. Happy weekend



Wonderful picture and your shoes, I love em❤️


----------



## jen943

umamanikam said:


> Out with my vintage box Kelly from 1959 .still in exquisite condition .



Beautiful Kelly!


----------



## SDC2003

From last weekend when the weather was a bit chilly.  Today Miss Etain looks gray but other times I can see more of her brown undertones. This is what I love about her.


----------



## diane278

Yup....back to the framer’s . I love the BdC style, although it holds next to nothing. But, since I’m down to my last dime (that’s it on the seat), the BdC is perfect for the occasion......


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hillychristie said:


> When I’m all ready and dressed up before my teen girls do, I know they’ve grown up and take after me too
> 
> Unwinding with tpf while waiting for them to leave for our family dinner. Happy weekend



I love everything about this pix. So very pretty.


----------



## acrowcounted

Who says you can’t take a baby B to the grocery store?!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> When I’m all ready and dressed up before my teen girls do, I know they’ve grown up and take after me too
> 
> Unwinding with tpf while waiting for them to leave for our family dinner. Happy weekend


Great pic!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Yup....back to the framer’s . I love the BdC style, although it holds next to nothing. But, since I’m down to my last dime (that’s it on the seat), the BdC is perfect for the occasion......
> View attachment 4422672


 Its a penny for me


----------



## totesmcgoats

Swedishstyle said:


> Love this color! Is it etoupe or etain?



Etain. Etoupe has contrast stitching!


----------



## totesmcgoats

Swedishstyle said:


> Love this color! Is it etoupe or etain?



I should also add that she’s a P stamp Etain. Etain around 2012 was warmer whereas now it’s cooler. So the newer Etain leans much more charcoal grey whereas mine does not.

@TeeCee77 has a newer Etain and it is very gray.


----------



## Hillychristie

Rouge H said:


> Wonderful picture and your shoes, I love em❤️





xiaoxiao said:


> I love everything about this pix. So very pretty.





TresBeauHermes said:


> Great pic!



Thank you all and look forward to all your posts too


----------



## ms_sivalley

Waiting for DS in Pottery Barn Kids!


----------



## totesmcgoats

I’m pretty sure all we’ve done today is shop and eat 

Eloise, sans twilly, out for dinner. A handful of folks have asked; she’s Etain in Togo leather. It’s interesting to see the difference in color over the years. Eloise is from 2012 and her little sister Evelyne is from 2018 and they are BOTH Etain. I included a photo of them right next to one another below. Etain looks absolutely different depending on light, leather and year.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MotoChiq

A mini meet up at our local H! @ms_sivalley and @cocomlle did not instigate Ban Island shenanigans [emoji38]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4422956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for DS in Pottery Barn Kids!


Gorgeous C and those shoes!!!
You are def a hot mama!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Dinner with family for DS1 First Communion celebration


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous C and those shoes!!!
> You are def a hot mama!


Thanks   TBH, you are the sweetest!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> A mini meet up at our local H! @ms_sivalley and @cocomlle did not instigate Ban Island shenanigans [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4423007


Ooooh sound like super fun!!!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## mcpro




----------



## azukitea

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4423433


love this look


----------



## leuleu

steffysstyle said:


> Using my Constance any chance I can get! Love Barenia paired with lighter camel tones.
> View attachment 4418605


Always TOP !


----------



## noegirl

In free people Hahahaha. Stadium sneaker and halzan kinda day.


----------



## TeeCee77

Go Stars! Didn’t realize it but my evie matches my jersey perfectly [emoji23][emoji172]


----------



## azukitea

MotoChiq said:


> A mini meet up at our local H! @ms_sivalley and @cocomlle did not instigate Ban Island shenanigans [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4423007


all the H classics in one photo, very nice


----------



## scndlslv

In Vegas for the meetup and getting in trouble at Valentino.


----------



## thyme

spring action although it looks more like autumn... h overload with cardigan, hat, twilly and silky city (not in pic are belt kit and ring!)


----------



## ms_sivalley

Happy Sunday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## steffysstyle

leuleu said:


> Always TOP !



Thank you so much Leuleu!


----------



## TeeCee77




----------



## Lisa-SH

Bring Kelly 28 out for Brunch....it seems this year 2019 red goes with my most blue outfit.


----------



## catsinthebag

TeeCee77 said:


> Go Stars! Didn’t realize it but my evie matches my jersey perfectly [emoji23][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423504



Great match! Hmm, this photo makes me think I need a black Evie to go with my Bruins jersey!


----------



## Saffynyc

TeeCee77 said:


> View attachment 4423720


I actually saw this color today , how is it working for you ?


----------



## totesmcgoats

TeeCee77 said:


> View attachment 4423720



Sorry the Blues won!


----------



## periogirl28

Sakura Swift Kelly Cut goes out for brunch.


----------



## Rouge H

Love your dress-so pretty❤️ The Kelly Cut is amazing.


----------



## beerbee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4424133
> 
> View attachment 4424134
> 
> Sakura Swift Kelly Cut goes out for brunch.


how lovely


----------



## periogirl28

Rouge H said:


> Love your dress-so pretty❤️ The Kelly Cut is amazing.


Thank you so much! I er "found" it in my closet.


----------



## periogirl28

beerbee said:


> how lovely


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4424133
> 
> View attachment 4424134
> 
> Sakura Swift Kelly Cut goes out for brunch.


Gorgeous! Love all the pieces! Who makes the shoes? They look very comfortable.


----------



## TeeCee77

Saffynyc said:


> I actually saw this color today , how is it working for you ?



I love it! I don’t use my Evie a lot, but I enjoy having a fun bright color when I do!


----------



## TeeCee77

totesmcgoats said:


> Sorry the Blues won!



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4424133
> 
> View attachment 4424134
> 
> Sakura Swift Kelly Cut goes out for brunch.


Love the whole outfit and kelly cut
You are swaying me towards the kelly cut from the jige for my next purchase!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4424133
> 
> View attachment 4424134
> 
> Sakura Swift Kelly Cut goes out for brunch.


Your whole look is the epitome of elegance.....


----------



## periogirl28

diane278 said:


> Your whole look is the epitome of elegance.....


Thank you so much!! That's so kind!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous! Love all the pieces! Who makes the shoes? They look very comfortable.


Thanks dear! The wedges are by Castañer, the Spanish company who make espadrilles for Hermes.


----------



## momasaurus

totesmcgoats said:


> I’m pretty sure all we’ve done today is shop and eat
> 
> Eloise, sans twilly, out for dinner. A handful of folks have asked; she’s Etain in Togo leather. It’s interesting to see the difference in color over the years. Eloise is from 2012 and her little sister Evelyne is from 2018 and they are BOTH Etain. I included a photo of them right next to one another below. Etain looks absolutely different depending on light, leather and year.
> 
> View attachment 4423002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423003


Wow. These are completely different colors. Can't the company be consistent so that people know what they're getting?


----------



## momasaurus

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4424133
> 
> View attachment 4424134
> 
> Sakura Swift Kelly Cut goes out for brunch.


Love Sakura and love swift! So pretty.


----------



## acrowcounted

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4424133
> 
> View attachment 4424134
> 
> Sakura Swift Kelly Cut goes out for brunch.


Beautiful soft combo!


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful soft combo!





momasaurus said:


> Love Sakura and love swift! So pretty.


Thank you and I thank everyone for the likes.


----------



## ANN-11

Waiting for me.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sneaky loo shot whilst out for lunch today of B and belt. Deserts were good!


----------



## noegirl

Hot off the press. I just love her!!


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## chkpfbeliever

noegirl said:


> Hot off the press. I just love her!!


Gorgeous !! Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424573


Those mules look lovely on you !


----------



## totesmcgoats

momasaurus said:


> Wow. These are completely different colors. Can't the company be consistent so that people know what they're getting?



Different years, leather from different batches, dyes, etc. I think both are beautiful in their own right but folks also usually see them before they’re purchased so it’s a beauty in the eye of the beholder type thing.

I actually prefer the Etain on my Birkin over the Etain on the Evelyne!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424573


Love those shoes Bobkat!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cafecreme15

Both from the last week:


----------



## Monique1004

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's gor-jussssssssssssssssssss! Need this bag too heehee



Hope you get it soon!


----------



## Monique1004

renet said:


> Happy to bring B with a different pony to work today. Happy Friday! [emoji322]
> View attachment 4420996



Happy to be your twin!


----------



## Ana_bananas

Went to see dinosaurs!
My Birkin was used to carry the boys’ snacks, water, extra diapers, wipes.. and a few toys that they insisted on bringing along... but gave to mommy to carry for the majority of the time there


----------



## bobkat1991

chkpfbeliever said:


> Those mules look lovely on you !





Tonimichelle said:


> Love those shoes Bobkat!!


*Thank you, chkpfbeliever and Tonimichelle!  I like the shoes, too!*


----------



## momasaurus

totesmcgoats said:


> Different years, leather from different batches, dyes, etc. I think both are beautiful in their own right but folks also usually see them before they’re purchased so it’s a beauty in the eye of the beholder type thing.
> 
> I actually prefer the Etain on my Birkin over the Etain on the Evelyne!


I do too! It's got a bit of mystery.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4424133
> 
> View attachment 4424134
> 
> Sakura Swift Kelly Cut goes out for brunch.


Oooooh you look so pretty with your dress and your K Cut! Sooooooo prettttyyyyyy!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424573


Oh! Those mules! Lovely colour!  Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## GoldFish8

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4424762
> 
> 
> Went to see dinosaurs!
> My Birkin was used to carry the boys’ snacks, water, extra diapers, wipes.. and a few toys that they insisted on bringing along... but gave to mommy to carry for the majority of the time there


Diaper bag birkin  I use my B35 for this too! I usually throw in two iPads too!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Peek-a-Boo rkin  
You can’t do without solid Togo leather in this rainy country...


----------



## ANN-11

Today food shopping at HK market


----------



## TeeCee77

Time to get our lashes done


----------



## coloradolvr

coloradolvr said:


> Aline in Barinia Faubourg hanging with my girl.
> View attachment 4418550


A couple people wanted to see more pictures of Glitter.  Rather than take this thread off topic, I put a few in the Playground Forum, Animalicious


----------



## diane278

coloradolvr said:


> A couple people wanted to see more pictures of Glitter.  Rather than take this thread off topic, I put a few in the Playground Forum, Animalicious


Thank you! I just looked at her beautiful photos....


----------



## bobkat1991

Today...lunch with friends


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

bobkat1991 said:


> Today...lunch with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426167


Love the pops of orange!


----------



## bobkat1991

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh! Those mules! Lovely colour!  Looks fabulous on you!


*You are so sweet, TresBeauHermes!  Thank you.*



diane278 said:


> Love the pops of orange!


*Why, thank you, diane278!*


----------



## azukitea

Goldie K and my dinner last night


----------



## nobluewithout

momasaurus said:


> I love H ties, but I'm a woman. I wish they made such cute designs in scarves!



yes!! i’d like some cheeky scarves  

out with kelly in my natural habitat


----------



## TresBeauHermes

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4426373
> 
> 
> Goldie K and my dinner last night


oooooh! I want both!


----------



## westcoastgal

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4426373
> 
> 
> Goldie K and my dinner last night


Yum and yum.


----------



## peppers90

Capucine 25cm, Barenia CdC, and Orange Constance belt 32mm


----------



## peppers90

....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TeeCee77 said:


> Time to get our lashes done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425832


I love your twillies.  THink this would work with my GA B30.  Can you share the design and colorway?  TIA.


----------



## TeeCee77

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love your twillies.  THink this would work with my GA B30.  Can you share the design and colorway?  TIA.



Thank you! They are Hermes the Panoplie Equestre in Gris Blanc Menthol. [emoji4]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

peppers90 said:


> Capucine 25cm, Barenia CdC, and Orange Constance belt 32mm
> 
> View attachment 4428371





peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4428372
> 
> ....


Wowwww so pretty! Love the colours!


----------



## diane278

I’m becoming quite attached to my BdC clutch riding with me. We picked up Staller from the frame shop today. If this guy would settle for a woman 2X his age, I’d marry him before the sun set tomorrow!


----------



## peppers90

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowwww so pretty! Love the colours!



Thank you TresBeauHermes!


----------



## renet

Wearing Pink croc KDT for the first time out! Am so in love with Pink! [emoji3059][emoji3059]
Happy Friday!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Wearing Pink croc KDT for the first time out! Am so in love with Pink! [emoji3059][emoji3059]
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4428566


Sooooo pretttyyyyy The colour is just gorgeous! AND croc!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sooooo pretttyyyyy The colour is just gorgeous! AND croc!



Thank you, dear AtB! [emoji253]
Can never get bored with H’s color. [emoji6]


----------



## dooneybaby

Light Hermes day.


----------



## lindaw

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4424762
> 
> 
> Went to see dinosaurs!
> My Birkin was used to carry the boys’ snacks, water, extra diapers, wipes.. and a few toys that they insisted on bringing along... but gave to mommy to carry for the majority of the time there



Gorgeous... love your style!!


----------



## lindaw

diane278 said:


> I’m becoming quite attached to my BdC clutch riding with me. We picked up Staller from the frame shop today. If this guy would settle for a woman 2X his age, I’d marry him before the sun set tomorrow!
> View attachment 4428420



Wow!! Maybe a stupid question, but who IS that? Love!


----------



## dooneybaby

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4426373
> 
> 
> Goldie K and my dinner last night


OMG, I wasn't even looking at your bag. I'm staring at the Pho!


----------



## azukitea

dooneybaby said:


> OMG, I wasn't even looking at your bag. I'm staring at the Pho!


haha yes Pho was the highlight


----------



## Hillychristie

dooneybaby said:


> Light Hermes day.
> View attachment 4428670


Love that bracelet, is it still in production?

Light Hermes day for me too. Guessing time - which H pouch am I carrying ?


----------



## Serva1

Daytrip to beautiful Stockholm today!




K28 is my companion, flying back home in a couple of hours. Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

A closeup of the gorgeous chevre leather.


----------



## diane278

lindaw said:


> Wow!! Maybe a stupid question, but who IS that? Love!


I wish I knew but I have no idea who he is.  It’s from a series of paintings that the artist did....all of them had beards and a sort of ‘Victorian gentleman’ vibe. I’m drawn to the vibrant colors and texture....


----------



## Holsby

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4428858
> 
> 
> Daytrip to beautiful Stockholm today!
> 
> View attachment 4428859
> 
> 
> K28 is my companion, flying back home in a couple of hours. Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji1]


I know where you are! It seems that you know which stores to visit!


----------



## azukitea

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4428862
> 
> 
> A closeup of the gorgeous chevre leather.


love love love the texture on your kelly!


----------



## Holsby

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4428862
> 
> 
> A closeup of the gorgeous chevre leather.


Beautiful chèvre Kelly! I am sure she liked the visit at Svenskt Tenn, an appropriate place for her kind of lady.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4428862
> 
> 
> A closeup of the gorgeous chevre leather.


So exquisite!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

B30 in Lagoon finally joined the fam! I was at the mall .... that dirty mirror is not in my house hahahah


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lindaw

diane278 said:


> I wish I knew but I have no idea who he is.  It’s from a series of paintings that the artist did....all of them had beards and a sort of ‘Victorian gentleman’ vibe. I’m drawn to the vibrant colors and texture....



It’s gorgeous... both the painting and the gentleman  I agree the colors are amazing!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Holsby, azukitea&IF for your lovely comments. I also want to thank everyone for the likes [emoji173]️ so happy to be able to contribute every now and then to this thread. Always enjoy everyone’s action pics, after all our bags are ment to be used and go places!


----------



## TeeCee77

Playing with my new baby! Welcome to the family! Roulis 23 Beton [emoji7]


----------



## pinkorchid20

TeeCee77 said:


> Playing with my new baby! Welcome to the family! Roulis 23 Beton [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429248


Gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Playing with my new baby! Welcome to the family! Roulis 23 Beton [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429248




Gorgeous!!! So chic!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TeeCee77 said:


> Playing with my new baby! Welcome to the family! Roulis 23 Beton [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429248


Beton is an amazing color!! I love all your modshots on this thread, great outfits!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Israeli_Flava said:


> B30 in Lagoon finally joined the fam! I was at the mall .... that dirty mirror is not in my house hahahah



Such a stunning color congrats!


----------



## MAGJES

Israeli_Flava said:


> B30 in Lagoon finally joined the fam! I was at the mall .... that dirty mirror is not in my house hahahah


That is one goooorgeous bag!!
Huge CONGRATS for finding your unicorn.
It was meant to be!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TeeCee77 said:


> Playing with my new baby! Welcome to the family! Roulis 23 Beton [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429248



Incredibly chic!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> Light Hermes day.
> View attachment 4428670


Love the colours!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4428858
> 
> 
> Daytrip to beautiful Stockholm today!
> 
> View attachment 4428859
> 
> 
> K28 is my companion, flying back home in a couple of hours. Wishing everyone a relaxing weekend [emoji1]





Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4428862
> 
> 
> A closeup of the gorgeous chevre leather.


Beautiful pics and K! Hope you had fun!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Love that bracelet, is it still in production?
> 
> Light Hermes day for me too. Guessing time - which H pouch am I carrying ?


What pretty dress! So elegant!


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes, you are the sweetest, thanks!


----------



## xiaoxiao

From awhile ago....


----------



## navicular

Cape cod TGM with yellow gator strap!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xiaoxiao

navicular said:


> View attachment 4429672
> 
> 
> Cape cod TGM with yellow  strap



Wow. Love that pop of color!


----------



## Nahreen

Dressed up to go to a neighbour for some drinks.


----------



## Jen Mommasan

Fresh from some loving with Hyper Bag Spa......in Thailand.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

OMG that Tiger is awesome! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## acrowcounted

Heading out the door with my K25 for a fancy bridal shower brunch.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> B30 in Lagoon finally joined the fam! I was at the mall .... that dirty mirror is not in my house hahahah


Oh she’s so pretty!


----------



## cerespea

acrowcounted said:


> Heading out the door with my K25 for a fancy bridal shower brunch.
> View attachment 4429881


So pretty!  What color is this Kelly ?


----------



## ms_sivalley

Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## Addicted to bags

diane278 said:


> I wish I knew but I have no idea who he is.  It’s from a series of paintings that the artist did....all of them had beards and a sort of ‘Victorian gentleman’ vibe. I’m drawn to the vibrant colors and texture....


I love the picture and colors too! And the subject matter is a hottie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Israeli_Flava said:


> B30 in Lagoon finally joined the fam! I was at the mall .... that dirty mirror is not in my house hahahah


Great matching with the twillys on your beautiful B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> From awhile ago....
> 
> View attachment 4429657


Your dress is so cute! And your RING!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

acrowcounted said:


> Heading out the door with my K25 for a fancy bridal shower brunch.
> View attachment 4429881


So pretttttyyyyy!


----------



## acrowcounted

cerespea said:


> So pretty!  What color is this Kelly ?


It’s the new-ish Rouge de Coeur ❤️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4430120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!


Thats so cute! Happy mothers day too!


----------



## SDC2003

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4430120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day!



Heart just melted [emoji175][emoji175][emoji24]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jedimaster

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4366060
> 
> Jungle Love Tattoo in Iris/ Gris Chine matches my Iris B perfectly.


This looks so nice. Question about this shawl - what colors are in the print - is it black as well as iris?


----------



## MommyDaze

Waiting for eldest DD to finish her morning ballet class before heading to youngest DD’s basketball game.


----------



## periogirl28

jedimaster said:


> This looks so nice. Question about this shawl - what colors are in the print - is it black as well as iris?


Thank you! It’s only dark purple (Iris) and natural. (Gris Chine)


----------



## Julide

MommyDaze said:


> Waiting for eldest DD to finish her morning ballet class before heading to youngest DD’s basketball game.
> View attachment 4430263


Would love this exact spec one day


----------



## Serva1

Holsby said:


> I know where you are! It seems that you know which stores to visit!


Yes, as a frequent visitor to this wonderful city I have my favourite places to go [emoji3]



azukitea said:


> love love love the texture on your kelly!


I would like to return the compliment and confess that your barenia K makes me green of envy [emoji3]



Holsby said:


> Beautiful chèvre Kelly! I am sure she liked the visit at Svenskt Tenn, an appropriate place for her kind of lady.


I visit ST every time, but it was the first time I had lunch at their café, because it is usually very crowded. This time I was lucky [emoji3]



Israeli_Flava said:


> So exquisite!!


Love your B30 lagoon, one of my top 3 summer colours, so happy you found it! [emoji3]



TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful pics and K! Hope you had fun!


Yes, it was a perfect sunny day for shopping and good food[emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Dressed up to go to a neighbour for some drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429837



Your Heure H with matching nailpolish and ring are so beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]Hope you had a wonderful time, dear Nahreen!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Your Heure H with matching nailpolish and ring are so beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]Hope you had a wonderful time, dear Nahreen!



Thank you so much dear Serva. I really love the black currant watch strap.


----------



## doctor_top

italy trip


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424573


Hello Beautiful!!! Those mules and your trim have me swoooooning!!!!


----------



## JY1217

A mini sofa for my mini Evelyne and rodeo


----------



## ladysarah

Oh my! Where is that adorable sofa?


----------



## TITI TATA

Is this the Hapi 3 bracelet? Sorry for the low quality photo.


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> Hello Beautiful!!! Those mules and your trim have me swoooooning!!!!


*Hello right back, Ladybaga!  Thank you for your sweet words!*


----------



## fabuleux

MommyDaze said:


> Waiting for eldest DD to finish her morning ballet class before heading to youngest DD’s basketball game.
> View attachment 4430263


That's a very pretty bag. What is it called?


----------



## MommyDaze

fabuleux said:


> That's a very pretty bag. What is it called?


It’s a Paris Bombay 37. I love that it fits a ton and is a true shoulder bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Happy Mother’s Day !

Finally got an exchange of the Evie and loving the etain clemence and how saturated the color is.  I swapped out the original strap and replace with a shorter Fendi leather strap with a contrast color of yellow just to spike it out a bit with the sunny afternoon that we have.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.


----------



## JY1217

ladysarah said:


> Oh my! Where is that adorable sofa?[emoji2]


It's from Timothy Oulton in Hong Kong [emoji4]


----------



## Tall1Grl

Making the best of this gloomy morning with my favorite equator mug, good book, and Scottish oatie. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## TeeCee77

First day out with the roulis


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> First day out with the roulis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431579




Stunning! If it would stop raining we could be twins today!


----------



## fabuleux

TeeCee77 said:


> First day out with the roulis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431579


You look stunning and the bag looks great too!


----------



## TeeCee77

fabuleux said:


> You look stunning and the bag looks great too!



Thank you!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Stunning! If it would stop raining we could be twins today!



The rain has been relentless here also! Soon enough we will be twinning [emoji8]


----------



## Tonimichelle

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 4430488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> italy trip


Love this photo so much! So cool!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> First day out with the roulis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431579


Wow! So classy! The Roulis looks great and I love that dress!


----------



## xiaoxiao

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Mother’s Day !
> 
> Finally got an exchange of the Evie and loving the etain clemence and how saturated the color is.  I swapped out the original strap and replace with a shorter Fendi leather strap with a contrast color of yellow just to spike it out a bit with the sunny afternoon that we have.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431132




I am loving a pop of color!! Hope you had a great mother’s day!


----------



## doctor_top

Tonimichelle said:


> Love this photo so much! So cool!!


thank you


----------



## Saffynyc

In the subway in Manhattan yesterday! Today is rainy so no Hermes bags today


----------



## ladysarah

Tall1Grl said:


> Making the best of this gloomy morning with my favorite equator mug, good book, and Scottish oatie. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 4431493


That looks truly divine! So importing take time off to restore & savour


----------



## Tall1Grl

ladysarah said:


> That looks truly divine! So importing take time off to restore & savour


Thank you @ladysarah  it’s one of my favorite ways of decompressing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrissy Baby

TeeCee77 said:


> First day out with the roulis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431579


Your beton roulis looks great and matches your dress well.


----------



## lookdujour237

My new birkin 25, togo leather, ghw. 
Outfit for a casual Saturday dinner with friends


----------



## onghohui

It's time for tea


----------



## GoldFish8

“Birkin as football” look


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> B30 in Lagoon finally joined the fam! I was at the mall .... that dirty mirror is not in my house hahahah



Loooove this, sweetie! It’s sooooo you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> From awhile ago....
> 
> View attachment 4429657



Beautiful!!![emoji8][emoji178][emoji254]


----------



## cerespea

GoldFish8 said:


> “Birkin as football” look



Great pic! Now I’m inspired to get my arms toned enough for a football pic


----------



## GoldFish8

cerespea said:


> Great pic! Now I’m inspired to get my arms toned enough for a football pic


 Thank Aww thank you! I’ve never been told I had toned arms before.. I think it was just a good “skinny arm” pose  ... and maybe some filters


----------



## cerespea

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank Aww thank you! I’ve never been told I had toned arms before.. I think it was just a good “skinny arm” pose  ... and maybe some filters



 There is hope for my ‘byebye’ arms... perhaps I could use my loaded b30 as a dumb bell


----------



## weibandy

lookdujour237 said:


> My new birkin 25, togo leather, ghw.
> Outfit for a casual Saturday dinner with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432484


I love the whole outfit!!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

At the mall running errands and having a quick lunch with a dear friend - my B35 in cuivre in Novillo- such a casual and light bag - thanks for letting me share !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

JY1217 said:


> A mini sofa for my mini Evelyne and rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430694


I had to think for a moment with this pic  Such a cute sofa!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Mother’s Day !
> 
> Finally got an exchange of the Evie and loving the etain clemence and how saturated the color is.  I swapped out the original strap and replace with a shorter Fendi leather strap with a contrast color of yellow just to spike it out a bit with the sunny afternoon that we have.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431132


Love that yellow strap with your lovely Evie!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tall1Grl said:


> Making the best of this gloomy morning with my favorite equator mug, good book, and Scottish oatie. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 4431493


That is a very lovely photo! Catches the mood so eloquently!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> At the mall running errands and having a quick lunch with a dear friend - my B35 in cuivre in Novillo- such a casual and light bag - thanks for letting me share !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433101


Gorgeous colour B! AND your shoes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noegirl

Waiting for our tea


----------



## Tall1Grl

TresBeauHermes said:


> That is a very lovely photo! Catches the mood so eloquently!


Thank you so much @TresBeauHermes !


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Waiting for our tea



[emoji173]️ love!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> [emoji173]️ love!


Thank you darling!


----------



## mswkk

taking my horsey on its maiden journey


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> “Birkin as football” look


Wow, so pretty! Love your "football"!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Waiting for our tea


Gorgeous Roulis!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> taking my horsey on its maiden journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433393


Giddyuppppp! Love your lamp! Is it going on a walk with you too???


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous Roulis!




Thank you dear!


----------



## LuckyBitch

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Mother’s Day !
> 
> Finally got an exchange of the Evie and loving the etain clemence and how saturated the color is.  I swapped out the original strap and replace with a shorter Fendi leather strap with a contrast color of yellow just to spike it out a bit with the sunny afternoon that we have.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431132


Love the look. Gorgeous Evie and the strap adds that touch of sunshine. I have one in noir and it's my absolute favourite bag at the monent.


----------



## Ana_bananas

I couldn’t keep the secret any more    After 2 and a half week of bringing this Kelly home... gave it to my sister last night. She’s taking it out and about today.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4433735
> 
> 
> I couldn’t keep the secret any more    After 2 and a half week of bringing this Kelly home... gave it to my sister last night. She’s taking it out and about today.


You’re such a sweet sister! The bag looks fantastic!


----------



## MotoChiq

My new hair matches my Jungle Love CSGM


----------



## nobluewithout

all these hours in the gym and then this


----------



## cerespea

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4433735
> 
> 
> I couldn’t keep the secret any more    After 2 and a half week of bringing this Kelly home... gave it to my sister last night. She’s taking it out and about today.



She must be sooooo happy! The Kelly matches her (I think) jade bangle perfectly.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

mswkk said:


> taking my horsey on its maiden journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433393


Well done. And i *love* your lamp!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MotoChiq said:


> My new hair matches my Jungle Love CSGM
> 
> View attachment 4434046



Fabulous! They did a great job and it really suits you. [emoji1360]
As you can see from my avatar pic we are twins on this shawl. It’s fabulous!


----------



## shuemacher

Had my first outing with this little one [emoji173]️[emoji91]



Sorry for the bad lighting situation [emoji27]


----------



## Ana_bananas

cerespea said:


> She must be sooooo happy! The Kelly matches her (I think) jade bangle perfectly.



Wow very good eyes    yes it’s a jade bangle that has been stuck on her wrist for over 15 yrs


----------



## doloresmia

shuemacher said:


> Had my first outing with this little one [emoji173]️[emoji91]
> View attachment 4434292
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting situation [emoji27]



Yes, we need a do over!!!! Let that beauty shine!


----------



## MotoChiq

BBC said:


> Fabulous! They did a great job and it really suits you. [emoji1360]
> As you can see from my avatar pic we are twins on this shawl. It’s fabulous!



Thank you! Looks like the 4 hour appointment was worth it! 

We are almost twinsies on the hair too [emoji3]


----------



## GoldFish8

shuemacher said:


> Had my first outing with this little one [emoji173]️[emoji91]
> View attachment 4434292
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting situation [emoji27]


Yes, I second The motion for a do-over! Is this box or Jonathan? Or something completely different? Love it!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

nobluewithout said:


> View attachment 4434078
> 
> all these hours in the gym and then this


Oooooh REWARD!!!


----------



## Dany_37

mswkk said:


> taking my horsey on its maiden journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433393


I’m in love with the lamp as well as the bag


----------



## renet

Having a hearty breakfast to kickstart a fresh day! It’s finally coming to end of a week full of meetings. Looking forward to weekend! [emoji6]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Having a hearty breakfast to kickstart a fresh day! It’s finally coming to end of a week full of meetings. Looking forward to weekend! [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 4434812


Sooo pretty! Have a great weekend Renet!


----------



## periogirl28

shuemacher said:


> Had my first outing with this little one [emoji173]️[emoji91]
> View attachment 4434292
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting situation [emoji27]


We need to see this beauty clearly to admire it properly.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

My Petit H toucan charm is brightening my office on this dreary grey May day! It's been one of those weeks where everything is going wrong and I've been super stressed and aggravated. But the sight of my cute tropical birdie cheers me up every time. Such is the magic of H


----------



## azukitea

shuemacher said:


> Had my first outing with this little one [emoji173]️[emoji91]
> View attachment 4434292
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad lighting situation [emoji27]


Black box birkin 30, such a holy grail! Agreed with others we must see better pics in neutral day light please


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Looks like rain so grabbed Barenia K32


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dharma

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4435127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rain so grabbed Barenia K32


I love this bag so much!!! Looks great on you!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

dharma said:


> I love this bag so much!!! Looks great on you!


You’re sweet!  Thank you.


----------



## candyapple15

At the airport waiting for boarding.


----------



## shuemacher

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes, I second The motion for a do-over! Is this box or Jonathan? Or something completely different? Love it!!



Thank you dear [emoji173]️ 
Waiting for the drizzle to over [emoji27] not to overpanic when out  its a b30 in box. Got it as PO recently.
Cant wait for my b35 in Jonathan [emoji173]️ should arrive any day next semester [emoji27][emoji51]


----------



## shuemacher

azukitea said:


> Black box birkin 30, such a holy grail! Agreed with others we must see better pics in neutral day light please





periogirl28 said:


> We need to see this beauty clearly to admire it properly.



Thank you ladies! [emoji173]️
Will work on that! [emoji1320]


----------



## Tonimichelle

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4435202
> 
> At the airport waiting for boarding.


Love this! What colour is it please? I assume clemence leather?


----------



## cerespea

Out and about today.


----------



## ladysarah

Does that count?


----------



## ajaxbreaker

My colorblock horn earrings in action! I love love love these earrings. They jazz up neutral colors magnificently, they go with practically everything, and they are equally at home with casual and dressy outfits.


----------



## Pandamama

My black Chevre Calvi has become my everyday cardcase! I’ve just been filling up one side with cards and leaving the other empty since it looks too “fat” to me when both sides are full.


----------



## candyapple15

Tonimichelle said:


> Love this! What colour is it please? I assume clemence leather?


Tks. It’s Bleu Izmir but different lighting changes the color a lot and it’s so difficult to capture the real color on the photo. Not sure about the leather type. Here is another on the go shot


----------



## Tonimichelle

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4435712
> 
> Tks. It’s Bleu Izmir but different lighting changes the color a lot and it’s so difficult to capture the real color on the photo. Not sure about the leather type. Here is another on the go shot


Thank you


----------



## chalintorn

Just a simple white shirt, blue jeans, and Etain b25!


----------



## Hillychristie

Hermes Heritage in Motion exhibit 
Rockin’ the Kelly n giant Birkin


----------



## TankerToad

Dalvy in Honolulu


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

Special day for dear niece, who gets her first B as a graduation present with matching H belt, twillies and linen baginsert [emoji3]


----------



## Ceeje89

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4436108
> 
> Special day for dear niece, who gets her first B as a graduation present with matching H belt, twillies and linen baginsert [emoji3]



What a lucky girl!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4436108
> 
> Special day for dear niece, who gets her first B as a graduation present with matching H belt, twillies and linen baginsert [emoji3]


So awesome for her!!! Huge congrats!
Aaaaaand lovely k!!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4435949
> 
> Dalvy in Honolulu


This really is a gorgeous bag


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sooo pretty! Have a great weekend Renet!



Thank you so much, TBH! Hope you are enjoying a great weekend!

Out and about with C18 and Quicker sneaker for a day in USS with my goddaughter and family.


----------



## diane278

chalintorn said:


> Just a simple white shirt, blue jeans, and Etain b25!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435884


It may be ‘simple’, but it’s casual elegance at the same time.


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4435949
> 
> Dalvy in Honolulu


Loving this bag....and photo.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4436108
> 
> Special day for dear niece, who gets her first B as a graduation present with matching H belt, twillies and linen baginsert [emoji3]


I love your K and what a lucky niece you have!


----------



## ivy1026

Out with my roulis


----------



## Serva1

Ceeje89 said:


> What a lucky girl!


Yes, I would love to have a H auntie too [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Israeli_Flava said:


> So awesome for her!!! Huge congrats!
> Aaaaaand lovely k!!!


Thank you, yes she was over the moon today and we had fun buying this bag a couple of years ago in Paris, the SA knew it would wait for her to finish her studies and today was a very special day...



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I love your K and what a lucky niece you have!


Thank you, been obsessed with my K28 lately [emoji3] 
First H bag for dear niece, at 18 a Chanel and now at 26 a B!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4436108
> 
> Special day for dear niece, who gets her first B as a graduation present with matching H belt, twillies and linen baginsert [emoji3]



Sending many congrats to your niece, and she has such a thoughtful and generous aunt! So sweet of you, and how fun for her to receive!


----------



## momasaurus

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4435949
> 
> Dalvy in Honolulu


Beautiful! My favorite H bag of all.


----------



## ladysarah

Pandamama said:


> My black Chevre Calvi has become my everyday cardcase! I’ve just been filling up one side with cards and leaving the other empty since it looks too “fat” to me when both sides are full.


I do love a calvi... form function & beauty


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4435127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rain so grabbed Barenia K32


What a gorgeous K! The colour matches your outfit so well!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Hermes Heritage in Motion exhibit
> Rockin’ the Kelly n giant Birkin


Wow you look so elegant with that beautiful K!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you so much, TBH! Hope you are enjoying a great weekend!
> 
> Out and about with C18 and Quicker sneaker for a day in USS with my goddaughter and family.
> 
> View attachment 4436155


Gorgeous C ! The colour!  Love how you paired it with your sneakers!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow you look so elegant with that beautiful K!


Thanks for your sweet compliment again 
I feel my K28 looks much bigger in the pics...time to consider a 25 or mini


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Thanks for your sweet compliment again
> I feel my K28 looks much bigger in the pics...time to consider a 25 or mini


K28 looks fabulous on you!  
But its great to have diff sizes for diff occasions so yes yes! K25/mini!  
Looking forward to your future reveal!


----------



## TeeCee77

Patio time with Ms Evie [emoji172]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Quick dinner at the mall after a little shopping.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4436108
> 
> Special day for dear niece, who gets her first B as a graduation present with matching H belt, twillies and linen baginsert [emoji3]



What a generous aunt and a nice gift for the young adult venturing into the business world.


----------



## Monique1004

Every time I'm meeting a friend, they all want to see my new BabyB with RGHW so she's out every weekend last a few weeks.


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> Sending many congrats to your niece, and she has such a thoughtful and generous aunt! So sweet of you, and how fun for her to receive!


Thank you, dear niece has patiently spent countless hours with me at H boutiques, mostly in Paris, and she has grown to love the brand. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> What a generous aunt and a nice gift for the young adult venturing into the business world.


Thank you, yes it’s a nice way to celebrate a milestone and I know she will make me proud by working hard and enjoying good things in life.


----------



## periogirl28

On rotation this week. GT 25 RGHW, Agate 25 SO, Saphir Halzan, Malachyte C. Happy weekend!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4436108
> 
> Special day for dear niece, who gets her first B as a graduation present with matching H belt, twillies and linen baginsert [emoji3]


I remember this was your plan all along. It's lovely to get one's first Birkin as a gift from a dear Aunt who shares her love for Hermes and also to mark a milestone.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

My Miss Red’s first voyage.




The color changed under different lightings.

Also, I would like to share the yummy steak we had today for lunch.


Happy Sunday.


----------



## noegirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4436877
> View attachment 4436878
> View attachment 4436879
> View attachment 4436880
> 
> 
> On rotation this week. GT 25 RGHW, Agate 25 SO, Saphir Halzan, Malachyte C. Happy weekend!




Beautiful lineup! That malachite C


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Monique1004 said:


> Every time I'm meeting a friend, they all want to see my new BabyB with RGHW so she's out every weekend last a few weeks.
> View attachment 4436860



best Rodeo ever!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> I remember this was your plan all along. It's lovely to get one's first Birkin as a gift from a dear Aunt who shares her love for Hermes and also to mark a milestone.



Thank you dear periogirl, you have a good memory [emoji3] Lovely bags in rotation, I’ve been wearing a dress and carrying my one and only Kelly lately. So happy it’s a sellier. Usually it’s pants and Birkin but spring/summer makes me feel more feminine, hence a dress.


----------



## hannahsophia

luzdetaiwan said:


> My Miss Red’s first voyage.
> View attachment 4437063
> 
> View attachment 4437064
> 
> The color changed under different lightings.
> 
> Also, I would like to share the yummy steak we had today for lunch.
> View attachment 4437065
> 
> Happy Sunday.



Your Kelly is beautiful but your lunch spread [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I want all of it!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Off to Jamaica! My vinyl Kelly is my fav beach bag. Other H travel essentials: cashmere shawl and in the loop phone pouch




Kicking off patio season in Chicago with my k32.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4436877
> View attachment 4436878
> View attachment 4436879
> View attachment 4436880
> 
> 
> On rotation this week. GT 25 RGHW, Agate 25 SO, Saphir Halzan, Malachyte C. Happy weekend!




Love all the neutral colors (especially that SO )!!! So glad to see more of your pix here.


----------



## xiaoxiao

LovingTheOrange said:


> Off to Jamaica! My vinyl Kelly is my fav beach bag. Other H travel essentials: cashmere shawl and in the loop phone pouch
> 
> View attachment 4437143
> 
> 
> Kicking off patio season in Chicago with my k32.
> View attachment 4437145




Love that loop phone pouch, the color matches perfectly with your dress! And the spread of food! Makes me hungry.


----------



## periogirl28

noegirl said:


> Beautiful lineup! That malachite C


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> Love all the neutral colors (especially that SO )!!! So glad to see more of your pix here.


TU!


----------



## periogirl28

Would like to thank peeps for the likes. Much appreciated.


----------



## Pokie607

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4436877
> View attachment 4436878
> View attachment 4436879
> View attachment 4436880
> 
> 
> On rotation this week. GT 25 RGHW, Agate 25 SO, Saphir Halzan, Malachyte C. Happy weekend!



Great collection!


----------



## periogirl28

Pokie607 said:


> Great collection!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

hannahsophia said:


> Your Kelly is beautiful but your lunch spread [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I want all of it!


Thank you.


----------



## nymeria

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 4436108
> 
> Special day for dear niece, who gets her first B as a graduation present with matching H belt, twillies and linen baginsert [emoji3]


She must be a very special girl - with a VERY special aunt.What a wonderful memory.


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4436877
> View attachment 4436878
> View attachment 4436879
> View attachment 4436880
> 
> 
> On rotation this week. GT 25 RGHW, Agate 25 SO, Saphir Halzan, Malachyte C. Happy weekend!


What a great variety on rotation, will try to do that too to increase airtime for my bags


----------



## TITI TATA

was the enamel color 'craie' discontinued in the H bracelets from 2012 to 2018?


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> What a great variety on rotation, will try to do that too to increase airtime for my bags


It’s something I have to consciously do.


----------



## lynne_ross

Go raptors!!!!


----------



## Summerof89

My new rose lipstick baby


----------



## hannahsophia

Waiting for some avocado toast


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Raining outside and I decide to put on mini Evelyne , it is easy to hide under my raincoat.


----------



## bobkat1991

My personal opinion is that La Voie Lactee is a better match with my Orange Trim.  Just bought the pre loved Orange Box Kelly Double Tour.


----------



## Monique1004

One of my favorite watch.


----------



## LuckyBitch

LovingTheOrange said:


> Off to Jamaica! My vinyl Kelly is my fav beach bag. Other H travel essentials: cashmere shawl and in the loop phone pouch
> 
> View attachment 4437143
> 
> 
> Kicking off patio season in Chicago with my k32.
> View attachment 4437145


You look fabulous, your bag is fabulous. Gorgeous scene, like something out of a movie.


----------



## diane278

bobkat1991 said:


> My personal opinion is that La Voie Lactee is a better match with my Orange Trim.  Just bought the pre loved Orange Box Kelly Double Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438524


You are a visual response to the greeting, “Good morning, sunshine!”


----------



## bobkat1991

diane278 said:


> You are a visual response to the greeting, “Good morning, sunshine!”


*You have lifted my spirits with your comment, diane278!  Thank you!  I have been wrasslin' (as we say in the Southern USA) with my blood sugar lately.  My husband told me today that its been a few weeks since I had normal color in my face. Well.  I could have done without knowing THAT!*


----------



## Rouge H

bobkat1991 said:


> *You have lifted my spirits with your comment, diane278!  Thank you!  I have been wrasslin' (as we say in the Southern USA) with my blood sugar lately.  My husband told me today that its been a few weeks since I had normal color in my face. Well.  I could have done without knowing THAT!*



Wishing you the best of health❤️


----------



## Hillychristie

bobkat1991 said:


> My personal opinion is that La Voie Lactee is a better match with my Orange Trim.  Just bought the pre loved Orange Box Kelly Double Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438524


Love all the citrus matching, so refreshing and the Trim caught the shine of the glorious sun!


----------



## diane278

bobkat1991 said:


> *You have lifted my spirits with your comment, diane278!  Thank you!  I have been wrasslin' (as we say in the Southern USA) with my blood sugar lately.  My husband told me today that its been a few weeks since I had normal color in my face. Well.  I could have done without knowing THAT!*


Remind him that sunshine has a golden/yellow cast....


----------



## petpringles

Mrs. PP at The Wharton Business School graduation: Hermes shawl, 35 orange Birkin, Orange gator CDC and H hinge bracelet.  She played her colors well here... thanks for letting us share!


----------



## lulilu

petpringles said:


> View attachment 4439241
> 
> 
> Mrs. PP at The Wharton Business School graduation: Hermes shawl, 35 orange Birkin, Orange gator CDC and H hinge bracelet.  She played her colors well here... thanks for letting us share!



Congrats on DS's graduation, PP!  Mrs PP looks great as she always does!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

petpringles said:


> View attachment 4439241
> 
> 
> Mrs. PP at The Wharton Business School graduation: Hermes shawl, 35 orange Birkin, Orange gator CDC and H hinge bracelet.  She played her colors well here... thanks for letting us share!


*LOVE IT!!!!
And HUGE congrats to your family!*


----------



## Rami00

lynne_ross said:


> Go raptors!!!!


Beautiful shot! I believe they won that game


----------



## lynne_ross

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful shot! I believe they won that game


Yes! In double overtime- luckily I had gotten the larger glass of wine at half time to get me through to the end!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

petpringles said:


> View attachment 4439241
> 
> 
> Mrs. PP at The Wharton Business School graduation: Hermes shawl, 35 orange Birkin, Orange gator CDC and H hinge bracelet.  She played her colors well here... thanks for letting us share!


Fabulous outfit!  Congratulations to you and your son.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## cerespea

Eat. Sip. Love.


----------



## bobkat1991

Rouge H said:


> Wishing you the best of health❤️


*Thank you kindly, Rouge H!*



Hillychristie said:


> Love all the citrus matching, so refreshing and the Trim caught the shine of the glorious sun!


*Thank you Hillychristie!  I love the Hermes Orange color (obviously!).*



diane278 said:


> Remind him that sunshine has a golden/yellow cast....


*Tee Hee *




petpringles said:


> View attachment 4439241
> 
> 
> Mrs. PP at The Wharton Business School graduation: Hermes shawl, 35 orange Birkin, Orange gator CDC and H hinge bracelet.  She played her colors well here... thanks for letting us share!


*I see that Mrs. PP is a fellow orange lover.....she wears it VERY well!*


----------



## periogirl28

Violine Mini Roulis goes to afternoon tea at the St Regis. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## loves

I have worn this outfit/shoes combo many times, it's my uniform this spring/summer. Parchemin 25k, Hermes shorts and Gucci Brixton loafers


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> I have worn this outfit/shoes combo many times, it's my uniform this spring/summer. Parchemin 25k, Hermes shorts and Gucci Brixton loafers
> View attachment 4440210


I !


----------



## loves

thank you dear! was looking at your beautiful roulis and regretting i passed on the exact same bag in fuschia birdie not long ago arrrgh.



periogirl28 said:


> I !


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> thank you dear! was looking at your beautiful roulis and regretting i passed on the exact same bag in fuschia birdie not long ago arrrgh.


Thank you dear! I requested a Mini Roulis and I have always loved Violine Ostrich so to get it all in one bag was a super bonus and absolutely perfect for me. Better things will come to you. There's Rose Tyrien Ostrich out there too.


----------



## Manon07

Strapped my Baby B (black togo, rose gold) for a walk!


----------



## petpringles

bobkat1991 said:


> My personal opinion is that La Voie Lactee is a better match with my Orange Trim.  Just bought the pre loved Orange Box Kelly Double Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438524


Mrs PP and I love your posts and the way you enjoy your Hs!!!!  Such wonderful taste!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wiggerl

My Babies ❤️


----------



## Wiggerl

My birkin in Rubis


----------



## catsinthebag

Manon07 said:


> Strapped my Baby B (black togo, rose gold) for a walk!



Did you have loops added to your B to clip the strap to? Curious about how you’re making this work. Love the look of it on you!


----------



## ladysarah

Is that enough action?


----------



## tlamdang08

After two days of raining on and off ,today weather are perfect by looking out from my bed room windows . Sunshine, Light wind , dry .... awww beautiful . I am excited to put on my Transat sandal , dashing out to get my morning coffee .  While I waited  in line , my feet started to cold , wind now chiller , next thing I know, I ended up drinking my coffee in my office with paperwork’s all over ....


----------



## ladysarah

Wiggerl said:


> My birkin in Rubis


 what a lovely look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4440716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that enough action?


Ahhhh remind me of upstair of Petit h store ...
I wish I will bring this set home soon . Do you think your foods taste better on this plate set ?


----------



## ladysarah

They certainly do


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4440724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly do


+1


----------



## Tall1Grl

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4440716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that enough action?


Love food porn!!


----------



## bobkat1991

petpringles said:


> Mrs PP and I love your posts and the way you enjoy your Hs!!!!  Such wonderful taste!  Thanks for sharing!


*Thank you so much for your kind words, sir!  And I truly enjoy your posts, also....your love for your wife shines through each and every beautiful photo that you post!*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bobkat1991 said:


> My personal opinion is that La Voie Lactee is a better match with my Orange Trim.  Just bought the pre loved Orange Box Kelly Double Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438524


Gorgeous!  Perfect match!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4439974
> 
> Violine Mini Roulis goes to afternoon tea at the St Regis. Happy Wednesday!


Gorgeous birdie! Hope you had a great afternoon tea!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4440708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After two days of raining on and off ,today weather are perfect by looking out from my bed room windows . Sunshine, Light wind , dry .... awww beautiful . I am excited to put on my Transat sandal , dashing out to get my morning coffee .  While I waited  in line , my feet started to cold , wind now chiller , next thing I know, I ended up drinking my coffee in my office with paperwork’s all over ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4440709



Oooh you poor thing! I hate it when that happens! At least you got to wear your gorgeous sandals, and chic enough NOT to wear emergency socks with sandals!
No, no, I didn't do that....really...truly...


----------



## tlamdang08

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh you poor thing! I hate it when that happens! At least you got to wear your gorgeous sandals, and chic enough NOT to wear emergency socks with sandals!
> No, no, I didn't do that....really...truly...


Oh yeah, I will remember this idea, thanks for suggestion . I saw model in Paris worn like that . It’s cute !!!


----------



## bobkat1991

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous!  Perfect match!


*You are so sweet, TresBeauHermes!  Thank you.*


----------



## weibandy

tlamdang08 said:


> Raining outside and I decide to put on mini Evelyne , it is easy to hide under my raincoat.


I do that also, it has been raining a lot, tpm evie is handy


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous birdie! Hope you had a great afternoon tea!


Thank you so much, yes we did. And thanks everyone for the likes. ❤️


----------



## mauihappyplace

Even H can elevate these sad green scrubs


----------



## bagnut1

mauihappyplace said:


> Even H can elevate these sad green scrubs


Yes!  J is great partner for your  scrubs!


----------



## saskiamoet

This was today at my daughter’s school. I really love this red Birkin oh so much! It’s a 35cm Rouge de Coeur.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Wiggerl

ladysarah said:


> what a lovely look!


thank you so much


----------



## Manon07

catsinthebag said:


> Did you have loops added to your B to clip the strap to? Curious about how you’re making this work. Love the look of it on you!


I ordered the strap and attachment from a reseller in Singapore. I found him on IG #myastrap. There is a video that shows how it works. Its amazing and genius!


----------



## catsinthebag

Manon07 said:


> I ordered the strap and attachment from a reseller in Singapore. I found him on IG #myastrap. There is a video that shows how it works. Its amazing and genius!



I see it attaches to the sangles. Looks well-made, but I’d be afraid the weight of the bag hung this way would pull the sangles out of shape (this is why I have Kelly’s but not Birkins — need that shoulder strap!).


----------



## LuckyBitch

Wiggerl said:


> My birkin in Rubis


Sie sehen einfach klasse aus.


----------



## peppers90

Kachinas triangle & Celeste


----------



## nymeria

mauihappyplace said:


> Even H can elevate these sad green scrubs


I TOTALLY get it!! It makes me feel SO great at work! And the even better news? My place has different color scrubs for different services and for in/out OR etc. I think this is an absolute dictum that we should have a bag for every color scrub we have!! Matching? Contrast? the list is endless.........


----------



## Dany_37

mauihappyplace said:


> Even H can elevate these sad green scrubs


And you still rocked it!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Today at work so relax, I have found a way to show case my Nautilus fountain pen . Hope these pictures clear enough for you guys to enjoy. 
Thanks for letting me sharing .


----------



## ms_sivalley

Cool backdrop!?!


----------



## bobkat1991

Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!


----------



## mauihappyplace

nymeria said:


> I TOTALLY get it!! It makes me feel SO great at work! And the even better news? My place has different color scrubs for different services and for in/out OR etc. I think this is an absolute dictum that we should have a bag for every color scrub we have!! Matching? Contrast? the list is endless.........


Good point I guess my SA needs to supply something vert


----------



## peppers90

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741



It looks beautiful!  The top, necklace and bag all tie in quite well


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> Today at work so relax, I have found a way to show case my Nautilus fountain pen . Hope these pictures clear enough for you guys to enjoy.
> Thanks for letting me sharing .


Twins with you. I love that mechanism.


----------



## bobkat1991

peppers90 said:


> It looks beautiful!  The top, necklace and bag all tie in quite well


*Gosh, if YOU think they come together well, then maybe I'm judging my colors too harshly, peppers90!  I mean.....I've admired your style for such a long time!*


----------



## Dany_37

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741


I think all the colors tie and compliment each other beautifully...looks great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Julide

tlamdang08 said:


> Today at work so relax, I have found a way to show case my Nautilus fountain pen . Hope these pictures clear enough for you guys to enjoy.
> Thanks for letting me sharing .


Your penmanship is lovely. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tlamdang08

Julide said:


> Your penmanship is lovely. Thanks for sharing!


Thank youuu 
When I was young, i cried every single practice handwriting period . It was a night mare .


----------



## Julide

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank youuu
> When I was young, i cried every single practice handwriting period . It was a night mare .


I’m sorry to hear it was tough for you but your hard work has paid off! And it’s a beautiful pen.And now I want one!!


----------



## Hillychristie

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741


Totally agree!
My Friend who’s in her late forties recently started her Instagram account because she wants her children to have her photos when she passes on one day

May sound morbid but makes sense to me...


So don’t stop taking photos pls


----------



## H Ever After

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741



Actually I really love this picture of you. I think the different shades of green pair well and tie in beautifully with the green foliage in the background. Your hubby did a great job taking this photo! Love your radiant smile!


----------



## cutiecat

Datenight..
Among all my Hermes babies, this is my very favorite, K28 in Black Epsom.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Everyone’s got such beautiful in action shots, so here I am keeping it real.

Earlier this morning in a rehearsal studio while DS1 warms up and practices:




Enjoying a fine meal at Penn Station:




Getting ready for the ride home.

I usually drive, but seeing as we had nearly three hours of holiday traffic yesterday we went via the LIRR instead of the LIE.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peppers90 said:


> Kachinas triangle & Celeste
> 
> View attachment 4441644
> View attachment 4441642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441643


Looking smashing as usual ! Love Celeste.  Such a happy blue.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mauihappyplace said:


> Even H can elevate these sad green scrubs


So true !! and the green looks quite good over black.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BBC said:


> Everyone’s got such beautiful in action shots, so here I am keeping it real.
> 
> Earlier this morning in a rehearsal studio while DS1 warms up and practices:
> 
> View attachment 4442540
> 
> 
> Enjoying a fine meal at Penn Station:
> 
> View attachment 4442543
> 
> 
> Getting ready for the ride home.
> 
> I usually drive, but seeing as we had nearly three hours of holiday traffic yesterday we went via the LIRR instead of the LIE.
> 
> View attachment 4442544


A pretty Kelly and DS as companion on a long train ride.  Have a great Memorial day weekend.


----------



## Notorious Pink

chkpfbeliever said:


> A pretty Kelly and DS as companion on a long train ride.  Have a great Memorial day weekend.



Ha, DS always falls asleep! I spent countless hours when he was a baby driving around to get him to sleep, now at 15 he still passes out during every car or train ride longer than 1/2 hour (and the city is exactly 59 minutes, why again do I always drive???).

You have a great holiday weekend too!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Happy long weekend!


----------



## saskiamoet

My girl at the playground. Still deciding if the rodeo is too much with the twillies, or vice versa.


----------



## acrowcounted

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4442618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy long weekend!


Love your dress! (And mini K, of course!)


----------



## tlamdang08

saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4442636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girl at the playground. Still deciding if the rodeo is too much with the twillies, or vice versa.


i think they look great together, love it


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741





bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741



I feel they tie in too... you have a good eye for colors. I absolutely adore your bolide and your smile...


----------



## ms_sivalley

acrowcounted said:


> Love your dress! (And mini K, of course!)


Thank you!  Have a nice weekend


----------



## bobkat1991

Dany_37 said:


> I think all the colors tie and compliment each other beautifully...looks great!


*Dany_37, I appreciate your words...I think I've been outvoted on these colors.  Isn't it true that most of us are much more critical of ourselves than of others?*



Hillychristie said:


> Totally agree!
> My Friend who’s in her late forties recently started her Instagram account because she wants her children to have her photos when she passes on one day
> 
> May sound morbid but makes sense to me...
> 
> 
> So don’t stop taking photos pls


*Hillychristie, I don't think that your friend is morbid at all!  And I truly love seeing all the photos contributed here, so I will continue to contribute mine.*



lilmizviv said:


> Actually I really love this picture of you. I think the different shades of green pair well and tie in beautifully with the green foliage in the background. Your hubby did a great job taking this photo! Love your radiant smile!


*lilmizviv, you lift my heart with your words!  Thank you.*



cutiecat said:


> Datenight..
> Among all my Hermes babies, this is my very favorite, K28 in Black Epsom.
> 
> View attachment 4442090


*SUCH a pretty bag!  Wear her in good health.*



ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4442618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy long weekend!


*Oh my....you look so lovely here, feminine and delicate!*



saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4442636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girl at the playground. Still deciding if the rodeo is too much with the twillies, or vice versa.


*I think that your magnificent bag can handle quite a bit of decor, without losing her dignity!
*



LuckyBitch said:


> I feel they tie in too... you have a good eye for colors. I absolutely adore your bolide and your smile...


*LuckyBitch, thank you for chiming in......I have clearly been outvoted about these colors and their compatibility!*


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4442636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girl at the playground. Still deciding if the rodeo is too much with the twillies, or vice versa.



Never!


----------



## tolliv

I am toting around a few SLGs today.


----------



## Dany_37

bobkat1991 said:


> *Dany_37, I appreciate your words...I think I've been outvoted on these colors.  Isn't it true that most of us are much more critical of ourselves than of others?*
> 
> 
> *Hillychristie, I don't think that your friend is morbid at all!  And I truly love seeing all the photos contributed here, so I will continue to contribute mine.*
> 
> 
> *lilmizviv, you lift my heart with your words!  Thank you.*
> 
> 
> *SUCH a pretty bag!  Wear her in good health.*
> 
> 
> *Oh my....you look so lovely here, feminine and delicate!*
> 
> 
> *I think that your magnificent bag can handle quite a bit of decor, without losing her dignity!
> *
> 
> 
> *LuckyBitch, thank you for chiming in......I have clearly been outvoted about these colors and their compatibility!*


Absolutely true! But it’s great to know when we’re wrong. Keep being fabulous as you are!


----------



## ms_sivalley

bobkat1991 said:


> *Dany_37, I appreciate your words...I think I've been outvoted on these colors.  Isn't it true that most of us are much more critical of ourselves than of others?*
> 
> 
> *Hillychristie, I don't think that your friend is morbid at all!  And I truly love seeing all the photos contributed here, so I will continue to contribute mine.*
> 
> 
> *lilmizviv, you lift my heart with your words!  Thank you.*
> 
> 
> *SUCH a pretty bag!  Wear her in good health.*
> 
> 
> *Oh my....you look so lovely here, feminine and delicate!*
> 
> 
> *I think that your magnificent bag can handle quite a bit of decor, without losing her dignity!
> *
> 
> 
> *LuckyBitch, thank you for chiming in......I have clearly been outvoted about these colors and their compatibility!*


Thanks   Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4442618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy long weekend!



So pretty! So summery! And delightfully delicate!


----------



## Monique1004

Out shopping.


----------



## cece1

Monique1004 said:


> Out shopping.


Love everything especially the rodeo.  I need to ask SA to track one down for me.  I need a trinket to pay homage to my alma mater.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Jbizzybeetle said:


> So pretty! So summery! And delightfully delicate!


Thank you


----------



## Monique1004

cece1 said:


> Love everything especially the rodeo.  I need to ask SA to track one down for me.  I need a trinket to pay homage to my alma mater.


I know those horses are additive. Soon you will find yourself with a stable full of horses! Good luck on finding a cute one.


----------



## diane278

Julide said:


> Your penmanship is lovely. Thanks for sharing!


+1


----------



## candyapple15

Work on Saturday. Miss orange K cheers me up


----------



## cece1

Monique1004 said:


> I know those horses are additive. Soon you will find yourself with a stable full of horses! Good luck on finding a cute one.


Oooohhhh me too


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## missD

Kelly 25 in Erwin ghw and mystery blue Bearn mini wallet.


----------



## Hillychristie

Managed to use 2 H bags this week  
Oh and stumbled upon Lauderee rouge powder!! Thought they only sell macaroons!


----------



## MsAli

At the mothership, today! It’s raining so no B or K, just my Jige!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

MsAli said:


> At the mothership, today! It’s raining so no B or K, just my Jige!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443321


Love it!  Which color is this please?


----------



## missD

Weird pose, but I’m digging it.


----------



## wren

BBC said:


> Everyone’s got such beautiful in action shots, so here I am keeping it real.
> 
> Earlier this morning in a rehearsal studio while DS1 warms up and practices:
> 
> View attachment 4442540
> 
> 
> Enjoying a fine meal at Penn Station:
> 
> View attachment 4442543
> 
> 
> Getting ready for the ride home.
> 
> I usually drive, but seeing as we had nearly three hours of holiday traffic yesterday we went via the LIRR instead of the LIE.
> 
> View attachment 4442544




What color and size is your K? It sooo pretty.


----------



## bisousx

Admiring my new Chanel mini wallet and had to pull out the Capucine Bougainvillea lizard Kelly  Dog bracelet to match... sort of...  the best things do come in small packages


----------



## Tonimichelle

missD said:


> View attachment 4443298
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 in Erwin ghw and mystery blue Bearn mini wallet.


Lovely and curious to know the mystery! I’m pretty new to H but if it’s the shade of blue could it be Zanzibar?


----------



## Tonimichelle

MsAli said:


> At the mothership, today! It’s raining so no B or K, just my Jige!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443321


Oooh have a great time! We’re visiting in November and I can’t wait!


----------



## Dextersmom

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4443076
> 
> Work on Saturday. Miss orange K cheers me up


@candyapple15 your Kelly is truly stunning.  I have just this week talked with my SA about the possibility of a Kelly and to my eyes, yours is perfection.  I only have Evelyne's at this time; 3 PM's and 3 TPM's, all in clemence, which I love.  I have a couple of questions for you, if you don't mind.  What is the size of your Kelly and what is the leather?  I am still deciding between a 28 and 32 retourne and I am open to different leathers, but yours looks fantastic.  Thanks so much.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Love those little porcelain ash trays.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## missD

Tonimichelle said:


> Lovely and curious to know the mystery! I’m pretty new to H but if it’s the shade of blue could it be Zanzibar?



That’s what another person said too! It’s got an A stamp.


----------



## Tonimichelle

missD said:


> That’s what another person said too! It’s got an A stamp.


I’m not expert enough to know if that was a colour that was available then unfortunately but it certainly looks kind of like it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

missD said:


> That’s what another person said too! It’s got an A stamp.


Beautiful blue anyway


----------



## tlamdang08

Lately I am uncomfortable when I known people peaking into my bag . So I gather all my  miscellaneous into cases. Even though my B is getting heavier but I am now leaving with confidence again  Does anyone have that feeling or I am over reacting?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

Saturday’s are for Roulis


----------



## momasaurus

saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4441119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was today at my daughter’s school. I really love this red Birkin oh so much! It’s a 35cm Rouge de Coeur.


That is a fabulous bag and you look great.


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741


What are you fretting about with the colors? I like the outfit. Especially like the turquoise water bottle against the greens. But wait - is this a new Bolide?


----------



## momasaurus

BBC said:


> Everyone’s got such beautiful in action shots, so here I am keeping it real.
> 
> Earlier this morning in a rehearsal studio while DS1 warms up and practices:
> 
> View attachment 4442540
> 
> 
> Enjoying a fine meal at Penn Station:
> 
> View attachment 4442543
> 
> 
> Getting ready for the ride home.
> 
> I usually drive, but seeing as we had nearly three hours of holiday traffic yesterday we went via the LIRR instead of the LIE.
> 
> View attachment 4442544


I think I've been in that studio, but never with such a cute bag!!


----------



## momasaurus

saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4442636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girl at the playground. Still deciding if the rodeo is too much with the twillies, or vice versa.


I don't think it's too much. This color can take it. Very beautiful!


----------



## etoupebirkin

DH’s band is playing at a bar tonite. Out with my Beton birkin, DD and DS. I am a happy girl.


----------



## kobe939

I haven’t used this beauty for a while now and decided to take her out today. If I can only keep one Hermes, this would be it. I love my k28 sellier mou


----------



## etoupebirkin

kobe939 said:


> View attachment 4443639
> 
> I haven’t used this beauty for a while now and decided to take her out today. If I can only keep one Hermes, this would be it. I love my k28 sellier mou


That is a rare beauty!!!


----------



## kobe939

etoupebirkin said:


> That is a rare beauty!!!


Thanks etoupebirkin, I absolutely adore this bag and love using it! So handy and it’s a great size for me. I need to use her more.


----------



## nymeria

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4443626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH’s band is playing at a bar tonite. Out with my Beton birkin, DD and DS. I am a happy girl.


What more could you want?


----------



## mauihappyplace

Baby C going to meet new big sister Constance


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> Today at work so relax, I have found a way to show case my Nautilus fountain pen . Hope these pictures clear enough for you guys to enjoy.
> Thanks for letting me sharing .



Designed by Marc Newson; my husband is also interested in getting one. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JadeFor3st

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741



I think Navy blue goes well with this green. My first SO was vert anis. I love this shade of green; it is like the color of newly sprout leaves... the beginning of spring.


----------



## tlamdang08

Purdue1988 said:


> Designed by Marc Newson; my husband is also interested in getting one. Thank you for sharing.


Yes, tell him it worthy 
I have two nibs , size extra fine (use for writing notes) and size M ( Use for writing card). Love them both . They are hard to find in US. I placed an order through my SA , he said they had 1 in New York. not a lot of people are interested in it . I guess because Hermes is not known for fountain pen . I brought because “Love at first sight “. but then I love how it performs, the ink flow so smooth. It is truly worthy . I recommend it .


----------



## MsAli

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Love it!  Which color is this please?


Beton


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ana_bananas

bisousx said:


> Admiring my new Chanel mini wallet and had to pull out the Capucine Bougainvillea lizard Kelly  Dog bracelet to match... sort of...  the best things do come in small packages
> 
> View attachment 4443462



Both CC walet and KD bracelet are pretty... but gorgeous diamond ring!! How it sparkles!!


----------



## abg12

Date night with B35 Tosca in Epsom


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes, tell him it worthy
> I have two nibs , size extra fine (use for writing notes) and size M ( Use for writing card). Love them both . They are hard to find in US. I placed an order through my SA , he said they had 1 in New York. not a lot of people are interested in it . I guess because Hermes is not known for fountain pen . I brought because “Love at first sight “. but then I love how it performs, the ink flow so smooth. It is truly worthy . I recommend it .



Thank you! Hubby and I saw the pen at our boutique a few years back, but I didn’t let him purchase it during the time because I felt it was too expensive of a pen that most likely will just lay in the drawer. It seems hubby was interested in the pen more so because of its designer. He loves watches and the pen was designed by a watch designer that he read about.   
It is good that you find it useful; it is a beautiful pen.


----------



## Summerof89

Casually visiting the local store today just to say hi


----------



## candyapple15

Weekend casual wear with pop orange Kelly


----------



## essiedub

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741


Whoa! That is an awesome color for a bolide!!  Great great choice!


----------



## Rami00

Soaking in the sun!


----------



## Rouge H

Errand day with Ms. Kelly and comfy sneak’s


----------



## bobkat1991

momasaurus said:


> What are you fretting about with the colors? I like the outfit. Especially like the turquoise water bottle against the greens. But wait - is this a new Bolide?


*momasaurus, thank you for slapping a bit of sense into me about my colors.  Yes....a new bolidë.  I'm on a citrus roll here...first came my yellow lemon trim.  Then, enabled by your picture with yours, my orange trim.  How could I resist the lime bolide?*



Purdue1988 said:


> I think Navy blue goes well with this green. My first SO was vert anis. I love this shade of green; it is like the color of newly sprout leaves... the beginning of spring.


*Thank you, Purdue1988!  I did get a navy skirt.  I have fallen in love with this shade of green, too.*


----------



## mauihappyplace

Kelly and I heading to church then quick change for late lunch


----------



## LuckyBitch

mauihappyplace said:


> Kelly and I heading to church then quick change for late lunch


Love the colors you wear, your bags are beautiful.


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> *momasaurus, thank you for slapping a bit of sense into me about my colors.  Yes....a new bolidë.  I'm on a citrus roll here...first came my yellow lemon trim.  Then, enabled by your picture with yours, my orange trim.  How could I resist the lime bolide?*
> 
> 
> *Thank you, Purdue1988!  I did get a navy skirt.  I have fallen in love with this shade of green, too.*


Congrats! A citrus grove! (Always happy to enable, since I've *been* enabled here so often!)


----------



## tadhana

Just chillin’


----------



## ms_sivalley

Yup, I am still in my down jacket for Memorial Day weekend!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rami00 said:


> Soaking in the sun!


This is so spectacular I can’t look away!!!  I’ve literally gone back to look at your first pictures of this SO several times already.    I’ve learned from experience that red bags really don’t work for me but seeing this makes me want to try again.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea




----------



## mauihappyplace

LuckyBitch said:


> Love the colors you wear, your bags are beautiful.


Thanks I really only get a chance to dress up on the weekends and I am trying to experiment


----------



## Rami00

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is so spectacular I can’t look away!!!  I’ve literally gone back to look at your first pictures of this SO several times already.    I’ve learned from experience that red bags really don’t work for me but seeing this makes me want to try again.


You are so sweet, thank you so much! I just love RC.


----------



## crisbac

Rami00 said:


> Soaking in the sun!


Absolutely gorgeous! Perfect colors!  Huge congrats, dear Rami00! Enjoy!


----------



## MsAli

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741


Love!


----------



## abg12

Concert at the MGM Grand. 
B35 Clemence in Apple Green and Kelly Double Tour in Rose Azalee


----------



## Rami00

crisbac said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Perfect colors!  Huge congrats, dear Rami00! Enjoy!


Thank you! I was a little nervous about the RP interior but love how it turned out!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I know the first thing you would see in this picture is the Chanel bag. However, I would like to share my love for this bracelet from “Kawaii” collection of Hermes. It seems that they don’t continue this collection now?? Hope it will come back one day.


----------



## TeeCee77

Had a fun little idea. Twilly works great with Atout pouch


----------



## tlamdang08

In a rush out, I have a date with my Kelly  to IKEA  for a Home improvement project!!!


----------



## cerespea

A lift selfie


----------



## TeeCee77

Party time with Jige


----------



## ajaxbreaker

TeeCee77 said:


> Party time with Jige


Your shoes are fabulous!!


----------



## MAGJES

Monique1004 said:


> Every time I'm meeting a friend, they all want to see my new BabyB with RGHW so she's out every weekend last a few weeks.
> View attachment 4436860


Love the BabyB and the shoes are adorable!


----------



## TeeCee77

ajaxbreaker said:


> Your shoes are fabulous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Out for a celebration dinner last Saturday.


----------



## chalintorn

Today casual outfit : ripped jeans and black top


----------



## BKC

chalintorn said:


> Today casual outfit : ripped jeans and black top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> chalintorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today casual outfit : ripped jeans and black top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445473
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! So chic! I want to look like you
Click to expand...


----------



## tlamdang08

chalintorn said:


> Today casual outfit : ripped jeans and black top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445473


More pictures please . You are fabulous!!!!


----------



## chalintorn

tlamdang08 said:


> More pictures please . You are fabulous!!!!


Thank you! I'm a jeans & T-shirt girl! ^^


----------



## chalintorn

Another casual outfit with my k25 Epsom. ^^


----------



## JadeFor3st

shellan310 said:


> Just chillin’



This is really beautiful!


----------



## JadeFor3st

And after all the years of owning this SO Kelly, I just learned today that I can actually use its original strap to convert into a cross-body purse as well.


----------



## boomer1234

chalintorn said:


> Today casual outfit : ripped jeans and black top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445473


WOW amazing!


----------



## ladysarah

chalintorn said:


> Today casual outfit : ripped jeans and black top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445473


You look lovely. And love the background mural. What is it?


----------



## ladysarah

Although a Kelly girl at heart, there are those plume days.


----------



## azukitea

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4445803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although a Kelly girl at heart, there are those plume days.


Very elegant, love the pink vs purple tones


----------



## tlamdang08

Good morning sunshine!!!!
(With H -deco )


----------



## iferodi

tlamdang08 said:


> Good morning sunshine!!!!
> (With H -deco )



Lovely way to start your day! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> Good morning sunshine!!!!
> (With H -deco )


Just perfect!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MsAli

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4443626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH’s band is playing at a bar tonite. Out with my Beton birkin, DD and DS. I am a happy girl.


LOVE!! I have a Jige in this color, but your B is to die for!


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> Had a fun little idea. Twilly works great with Atout pouch


I need a pouch!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## MsAli

Ms. Goldie’s first action shot!


BF B30


----------



## chalintorn

boomer1234 said:


> WOW amazing!


Thank you!


ladysarah said:


> You look lovely. And love the background mural. What is it?


I'm not quite sure. It's the wall painting of a salon!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my new Rouge Azalee Oran's and Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with ghw.


----------



## cynicsaturn

My new black canvas GP36 with orange twilly and rodeo


----------



## momasaurus

luzdetaiwan said:


> I know the first thing you would see in this picture is the Chanel bag. However, I would like to share my love for this bracelet from “Kawaii” collection of Hermes. It seems that they don’t continue this collection now?? Hope it will come back one day.
> View attachment 4444917


I love the Kawaii. I have a couple of them, and yours is quite elegant. I did not know they are discontinued! Too bad.


----------



## momasaurus

cerespea said:


> A lift selfie
> 
> View attachment 4445209


Beautiful! What are the specs on your K?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

cynicsaturn said:


> My new black canvas GP36 with orange twilly and rodeo



Lovely combo....and new thought: wouldn’t a max twilly make a great steering wheel cover?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my new Rouge Azalee Oran's and Evelyne PM in Blue Nuit with ghw.


Soooo pretty! 
Twins on the Orans!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsAli said:


> Ms. Goldie’s first action shot!
> View attachment 4446218
> 
> BF B30


Looking amazing on her maiden voyage with mama!!!


----------



## cynicsaturn

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Lovely combo....and new thought: wouldn’t a max twilly make a great steering wheel cover?


That would make my spending so much easier if H had such great variety of products


----------



## luzdetaiwan

momasaurus said:


> I love the Kawaii. I have a couple of them, and yours is quite elegant. I did not know they are discontinued! Too bad.


Do you mind share your collection of them? My bad, I thought it was discontinued as I seldom saw them in boutiques. I just google it and found this beautiful one on Canadian official H website.


I have to bother my SA tomorrow. Hope I could find it in my home H.


----------



## Dextersmom

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo pretty!
> Twins on the Orans!


Thank you.  I am already thinking about adding another pair.....it never ends.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ikwong

The wifey taking the C18 out. 
View attachment 4446801


----------



## cerespea

momasaurus said:


> Beautiful! What are the specs on your K?


Thank you. It’s a K25 Togo capucine.


----------



## ladysarah

azukitea said:


> Very elegant, love the pink vs purple tones


Thank you for your very kind comment - it’s actually rose Sakura and chocolate brown, but if I find a purple plume one day....


----------



## ladysarah

Despite the rain the kelly was out today, we mustn’t neglect the dear girl.


----------



## bagnut1

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4446903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the rain the kelly was out today, we mustn’t neglect the dear girl.


Beautiful!


----------



## azukitea

B25
Mystique Phoenix twillies
Gelato petit H charm


----------



## tlamdang08

Out for lunch with my Noir B25


----------



## GoldFish8

I have forsaken all other bags for this one. Not sure what I can buy that will ever top this one.

Maybe a croc. Probably not though


----------



## Dany_37

tlamdang08 said:


> Out for lunch with my Noir B25


Love love love everything! Where are the shoes from if you don't mind me asking? They are just so cute!


----------



## bisousx

GoldFish8 said:


> I have forsaken all other bags for this one. Not sure what I can buy that will ever top this one.
> 
> Maybe a croc. Probably not though



I love seeing your pics with your b25! It’s perfect on you.


----------



## tlamdang08

Dany_37 said:


> Love love love everything! Where are the shoes from if you don't mind me asking? They are just so cute!


Thank you 
Shoes are from Michael Kors online, Vega leather lace-up sneaker.  They are very comfortable.


----------



## seleniteAMG

On the way to work with Rose Sakura L30


----------



## MAGJES

azukitea said:


> B25
> Mystique Phoenix twillies
> Gelato petit H charm
> 
> View attachment 4446975


Twins on the Twillies!
Looks great with your B!


----------



## Dany_37

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you
> Shoes are from Michael Kors online, Vega leather lace-up sneaker.  They are very comfortable.


Thank you! They are lovely


----------



## bellebellebelle19

GoldFish8 said:


> I have forsaken all other bags for this one. Not sure what I can buy that will ever top this one.
> 
> Maybe a croc. Probably not though


B25 is such a perfect size on you, do you mind me asking how tall you are?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabuleux

A lot of reorganizing today!


----------



## GoldFish8

bisousx said:


> I love seeing your pics with your b25! It’s perfect on you.


Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## GoldFish8

bellebellebelle19 said:


> B25 is such a perfect size on you, do you mind me asking how tall you are?


Thank you! I am 5’6” @ about 125-130lbs depending on the day.. love this size so much!


----------



## MsAli

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looking amazing on her maiden voyage with mama!!!


Thanks! So fun!


----------



## momasaurus

luzdetaiwan said:


> Do you mind share your collection of them? My bad, I thought it was discontinued as I seldom saw them in boutiques. I just google it and found this beautiful one on Canadian official H website.
> View attachment 4446739
> 
> I have to bother my SA tomorrow. Hope I could find it in my home H.


Oooh that is a great color.
I'm a victim of the loss of the app. I post pix from my phone, and I can't manage the new method.
The one I wear most is narrow bougainvillea lizard with silver HW.  Looking for a picture to link, I see there are NONE on the US website, but a few at reseller sites. Might be time for one in blue....but that Canadian green is so lovely. Haha look what you've done!


----------



## momasaurus

cerespea said:


> Thank you. It’s a K25 Togo capucine.


Awesome color!!!


----------



## abg12

Quick trip to NYC!
(B35 / Clemence / Blue Jean)


----------



## cerespea

GoldFish8 said:


> I have forsaken all other bags for this one. Not sure what I can buy that will ever top this one.
> 
> Maybe a croc. Probably not though



 beautiful bag and awesome photo taking skills. I like how the background looks fuzzy with only the bag in focus. 
A barenia or box perhaps?


----------



## azukitea

MAGJES said:


> Twins on the Twillies!
> Looks great with your B!


thank you , have been searching for these twillies for quite some time  but glad I have found them in the end to go with this B


----------



## iferodi

Portrait mode for the win! It's perfect for up close pictures of bags 



cerespea said:


> beautiful bag and awesome photo taking skills. I like how the background looks fuzzy with only the bag in focus.
> A barenia or box perhaps?


----------



## GoldFish8

cerespea said:


> beautiful bag and awesome photo taking skills. I like how the background looks fuzzy with only the bag in focus.
> A barenia or box perhaps?


Thank you! It’s portrait mode on iPhone. Also I blurred out the background because my house was a MESS that day (we were prepping for a bday party).. but the lighting on my bag was too good to pass up


----------



## GoldFish8

iferodi said:


> Portrait mode for the win! It's perfect for up close pictures of bags


Yesss! Love portrait mode. My 2 year old daughter actually found it and showed it to me  ... kids these days


----------



## tlamdang08

Feeling sick, maybe I need some H-vitamins


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> Feeling sick, maybe I need some H-vitamins




Beautiful!
Yep, H-vitamins usually will do the tricks. And if it doesn’t work, the weekend is coming; a trip to H may cure you completely.
Whenever I feel down, my hubby takes me to visit our local boutique, and that often help cheers me up!


----------



## 1LV

fabuleux said:


> A lot of reorganizing today!
> View attachment 4447195


Love this color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

Blue Electric 18cm swift
Thank you for letting me share.
(The jumpsuit is from Marshall’s)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tlamdang08 said:


> Feeling sick, maybe I need some H-vitamins


Love how you tied it with the Mors scarf ring!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> Ms. Goldie’s first action shot!
> View attachment 4446218
> 
> BF B30


Gorgeous B! Love your outfit! You always take such lovely pics!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Blue Electric 18cm swift
> Thank you for letting me share.
> (The jumpsuit is from Marshall’s)
> 
> View attachment 4447841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447842


Slaaaaayyyyy OMG! You are such a goddess in my eyes xo


----------



## peppers90

Israeli_Flava said:


> Slaaaaayyyyy OMG! You are such a goddess in my eyes xo



You are too kind IF ♥️♥️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

peppers90 said:


> Blue Electric 18cm swift
> Thank you for letting me share.
> (The jumpsuit is from Marshall’s)
> 
> View attachment 4447841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447842


So tropical and summery! You look so lovely!


----------



## ladysarah

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you for the kind comment, and thank you to everyone for all the 'likes.'


----------



## peppers90

TresBeauHermes said:


> So tropical and summery! You look so lovely!



Thank you so much TresBeauHermes!


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous B! Love your outfit! You always take such lovely pics!


You are too kind! Thank you


----------



## MsAli

peppers90 said:


> Blue Electric 18cm swift
> Thank you for letting me share.
> (The jumpsuit is from Marshall’s)
> 
> View attachment 4447841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447842


Wow...love!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

momasaurus said:


> Oooh that is a great color.
> I'm a victim of the loss of the app. I post pix from my phone, and I can't manage the new method.
> The one I wear most is narrow bougainvillea lizard with silver HW.  Looking for a picture to link, I see there are NONE on the US website, but a few at reseller sites. Might be time for one in blue....but that Canadian green is so lovely. Haha look what you've done!


One in bougainvillea lizard with silver HW is a great color pop adding to an outfit. Love that green, too. A lovely color for summer. Hope I could locate one.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## tlamdang08

1LV said:


> View attachment 4448027


wow I like the way you secure your bag!!! I will do like this from now on! Thanks


----------



## peppers90

MsAli said:


> Wow...love!



MsAli thank you!!


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> Blue Electric 18cm swift
> Thank you for letting me share.
> (The jumpsuit is from Marshall’s)
> 
> View attachment 4447841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447842


This is summer!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> This is summer!



Thank you Periogirl!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

1LV said:


> View attachment 4448027





tlamdang08 said:


> wow I like the way you secure your bag!!! I will do like this from now on! Thanks


Wow, me too! Great idea!


----------



## ladysarah

1LV said:


> View attachment 4448027


Beautiful! Brightens up everyone’s day at the supermarket.


----------



## Vhermes212

tlamdang08 said:


> Lately I am uncomfortable when I known people peaking into my bag . So I gather all my  miscellaneous into cases. Even though my B is getting heavier but I am now leaving with confidence again  Does anyone have that feeling or I am over reacting?


What color red is this b?


----------



## Hillychristie

23rd wedding anniversary and 1st anniversary for my B


----------



## mauihappyplace

On call again and of course in scrubs so I pulled out Miss B and my DS to elevate this outfit


----------



## boomer1234

Couldn’t resist taking my new horsie out of the stable!  even if it is to take my pup to the vet


----------



## abg12

Her first outing. I’m gonna be taking her everywhere this weekend though
(B35 / Togo / Lagon)


----------



## tlamdang08

Vhermes212 said:


> What color red is this b?


I don’t remember . I try to look at the receipt but it is under many boxes. I have another picture of it under daylight maybe you can recognize it.


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

Happy friday


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

GoldFish8 said:


> I have forsaken all other bags for this one. Not sure what I can buy that will ever top this one.
> 
> Maybe a croc. Probably not though


Where have I been that I missed this reveal? Gorgeous! I’m having a hard time figuring out the leather and color.


----------



## iferodi

tlamdang08 said:


> I don’t remember . I try to look at the receipt but it is under many boxes. I have another picture of it under daylight maybe you can recognize it.



wow, so many boxes! And beautiful red B w/ both black rodeo and twilly!


----------



## tlamdang08

Vhermes212 said:


> What color





iferodi said:


> wow, so many boxes! And beautiful red B w/ both black rodeo and twilly!


Thank you 
 I was sent to BAN ISLAND for a week after my husband saw all the boxes. I used to separate them throughout the house ( every room has a few to decorate.)  What a big mistake when I gather them all like this. He then realized how much he spoiled me.


----------



## floridamama

boomer1234 said:


> Couldn’t resist taking my new horsie out of the stable!  even if it is to take my pup to the vet


Perfect compliment one another


----------



## ajaxbreaker

abg12 said:


> View attachment 4448530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her first outing. I’m gonna be taking her everywhere this weekend though
> (B35 / Togo / Lagon)



That color is incredible! Enjoy your bag


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just food court for lunch today


----------



## bobkat1991

Still messing about with styling my newest bag....


----------



## tlamdang08

TGIF, I decided to have an easy going day... with my Petit h tote.  I have to remember how delicate it is , so I carry my Chormebook by hand.
(Sorry for the blurry picture)


----------



## bagnut1

bobkat1991 said:


> Still messing about with styling my newest bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448812


Really love your whole ensemble!  (And the bag goes wonderfully with your garden!)


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4448790
> 
> Just food court for lunch today



I'm drooling over those stripes!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Wearing my beloved double tour Medor stack!


----------



## bobkat1991

bagnut1 said:


> Really love your whole ensemble!  (And the bag goes wonderfully with your garden!)


*Thank you, bagnut1!*


----------



## littleblackbag

Took little picotin out for a drink today!


----------



## littleblackbag

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4448790
> 
> Just food court for lunch today


Flipping love it!


----------



## littleblackbag

bobkat1991 said:


> Still messing about with styling my newest bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448812


Loving this look bobkat. xx


----------



## popikna

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4446903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the rain the kelly was out today, we mustn’t neglect the dear girl.


Is your Kelly 28" or 32"?


----------



## bobkat1991

littleblackbag said:


> Loving this look bobkat. xx


*Thank you much, littleblackbag!*


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Still messing about with styling my newest bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448812


Love your look, bobkat! I wish I could wear hats. You have inspired me to try! You look amazing in yours! ( Your Bolide is beyond amazing!!!)
Happy Summer!


----------



## Ladybaga

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4446903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the rain the kelly was out today, we mustn’t neglect the dear girl.


r keely 


ladysarah said:


> Thank you for your very kind comment - it’s actually rose Sakura and chocolate brown, but if I find a purple plume one day....


Beautiful Kelly and Azap!


----------



## Cookiefiend

bobkat1991 said:


> Still messing about with styling my newest bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448812


Love everything about this picture - fabulous smile, fabulous hat, and fabulous Bolide!


tlamdang08 said:


> TGIF, I decided to have an easy going day... with my Petit h tote.  I have to remember how delicate it is , so I carry my Chormebook by hand.
> (Sorry for the blurry picture)


That's adorable!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GoldFish8

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Where have I been that I missed this reveal? Gorgeous! I’m having a hard time figuring out the leather and color.


Hi hun!! Thank you! It is a Togo B25 Noir with RGHW  I have been using this bag every day. I usually am not a fan of Togo, but this one has been amazing. And it is the larger grain Togo which I LOVE! I have a noir Kelly Togo from last year and it is smaller grain... I realize the larger grain looks better to me.

Here is the thread where I *kinda* did a review https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/its-a-family-affair-plus-some-ghw-vs-rghw.1008382/page-2


----------



## randeeh

lynne_ross said:


> Go raptors!!!!



On theme I love it!


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> Love your look, bobkat! I wish I could wear hats. You have inspired me to try! You look amazing in yours! ( Your Bolide is beyond amazing!!!)
> Happy Summer!


*Happy Summer right back to you,Ladybaga!  I MUST see a picture of you when you wear a hat!*



Cookiefiend said:


> Love everything about this picture - fabulous smile, fabulous hat, and fabulous Bolide!
> 
> That's adorable!


*Thank you both, Cookiefiend and Ladybaga!  You two are so sweet!*


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

mauihappyplace said:


> On call again and of course in scrubs so I pulled out Miss B and my DS to elevate this outfit


Go big or go home!


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

Finally a day out with her. The strap was ordered from an online leather strap store. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## renet

Chihuahuacoco said:


> Finally a day out with her. The strap was ordered from an online leather strap store. Thanks for letting me share.


Looks great! May I know which online store you ordered from? Thanks.


----------



## atelierforward

GoldFish8 said:


> I have forsaken all other bags for this one. Not sure what I can buy that will ever top this one.
> 
> Maybe a croc. Probably not though


So great! I can see why this beauty would become your sole focus.


----------



## atelierforward

tlamdang08 said:


> I don’t remember . I try to look at the receipt but it is under many boxes. I have another picture of it under daylight maybe you can recognize it.


I'm obsessed with everything in this photo. As much as the H goodies are catching my eye, that Leica is stealing the spotlight! Have always wanted that camera.


----------



## tlamdang08

atelierforward said:


> I'm obsessed with everything in this photo. As much as the H goodies are catching my eye, that Leica is stealing the spotlight! Have always wanted that camera.


Thank you I love to see things through the lens


----------



## boomer1234

I know it’s not an H bag but I really love it


----------



## GoldFish8

atelierforward said:


> So great! I can see why this beauty would become your sole focus.


Thank you! I find I keep falling more and more in love with this bag (haha so strange to say that about a purse)


----------



## GoldFish8

Chihuahuacoco said:


> Finally a day out with her. The strap was ordered from an online leather strap store. Thanks for letting me share.


How cute!


----------



## abg12

Last night heading out to dinner with the girls
B35/Epsom/Blue Electrique-Mykonos


----------



## thyme

Trying Dior parfums..


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out with my kids ...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LuckyBitch

Chihuahuacoco said:


> Finally a day out with her. The strap was ordered from an online leather strap store. Thanks for letting me share.


The strap goes very well with the bag.
Could you tell us the length of the strap? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ethengdurst

chincac said:


> Trying Dior parfums..
> 
> View attachment 4449541


Love your whole look!


----------



## Ethengdurst

tlamdang08 said:


> Going out with my kids ...


You’re so chic!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ethengdurst said:


> You’re so chic!


Awhhh Thank you


----------



## ms_sivalley

Too causal for a Kelly?!?


----------



## Meta

chincac said:


> Trying Dior parfums..
> 
> View attachment 4449541


So elegant!


----------



## noegirl

I’m obsessed!! You know you love a bag when you wear it straightaway


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

LuckyBitch said:


> The strap goes very well with the bag.
> Could you tell us the length of the strap? Thanks in advance.


It is 56cm thanks


----------



## MotoChiq

Celebrating my birthday at H


----------



## Ethengdurst

MotoChiq said:


> Celebrating my birthday at H


Happy bday!


----------



## tlamdang08

MotoChiq said:


> Celebrating my birthday at H


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

MotoChiq said:


> Celebrating my birthday at H


Happy birthday!


----------



## MotoChiq

Ethengdurst said:


> Happy bday!


Thank you!


tlamdang08 said:


> Happy birthday!!!


Thank you!


----------



## MotoChiq

ms_sivalley said:


> Happy birthday!



Thanks dear!


----------



## Rami00

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4449812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too causal for a Kelly?!?


super chic actually!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dooneybaby

Putting in some overtime over night at the news desk. No worries, OT supports my Hermes addiction.


----------



## thyme

Ethengdurst said:


> Love your whole look!



thank you *Ethengdurst *



Meta said:


> So elegant!



*Meta*, I try sometimes   and thank you!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Life is good!  And I need more Hermès porcelain. 







Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## MsAli

Chihuahuacoco said:


> Finally a day out with her. The strap was ordered from an online leather strap store. Thanks for letting me share.


Love the strap!


----------



## MsAli

tlamdang08 said:


> Going out with my kids ...


Love


----------



## Incalifornia7

Chihuahuacoco said:


> Finally a day out with her. The strap was ordered from an online leather strap store. Thanks for letting me share.


What store did you order the strap from? 
It looks perfect.


----------



## sf_newyorker

MotoChiq said:


> Celebrating my birthday at H


Happy bday!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Oh I do like to be beside the seaside! Gorgeous weather in the UK today


----------



## thyme

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh I do like to be beside the seaside! Gorgeous weather in the UK today



Beautiful weekend indeed.. Perfect for blue B!


----------



## Tonimichelle

chincac said:


> Beautiful weekend indeed.. Perfect for blue B!


Certainly is! Be nice if the English Channel was a little more blue to match though!


----------



## Pokie607

Sunday pinks


----------



## Toronto Carre

Pokie607 said:


> Sunday pinks


Oh my! You are holding what might be my dream bag. Is that Rose Pourpre?


----------



## SDC2003

Action shot with my Apple Watch today and H barenia strap at the beach today. I love barenia because it can get wet and still look brand new. Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## tlamdang08

Need to bring her to the church for some fresh air.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Rami00 said:


> super chic actually!


Thanks Rami!  You made my day


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

MsAli said:


> Love


 Thank you!!!


----------



## Pokie607

Toronto Carre said:


> Oh my! You are holding what might be my dream bag. Is that Rose Pourpre?


It is! One of my favorites!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Pokie607 said:


> Sunday pinks


So pretty in pink!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4450427
> 
> Oh I do like to be beside the seaside! Gorgeous weather in the UK today


What gorgeous colour B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4449812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too causal for a Kelly?!?


Its perfect!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Celebrating my birthday at H


Happy birthday! Ks and champagne!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tlamdang08 said:


> Going out with my kids ...


Wowwwww so chic! Gorgeous!


----------



## tlamdang08

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowwwww so chic! Gorgeous!


Thank youuuuu


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Its perfect!


Thanks dear


----------



## Monique1004

I realized that the charm girl looked like sitting on my lap so I took a quick Pic before driving out.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Monique1004 said:


> I realized that the charm girl looked like sitting on my lap so I took a quick Pic before driving out.


Very nice color!
Do you always wear it with the perforated H facing in rather than out? I often wonder why more people don't do that.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Sunday coffee run!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Finally a proper outfit for Miss B... I was in scrubs all week so pretty low key. Picked up this cool jacket in Spain and is a perfect complement to Miss B


----------



## Monique1004

ajaxbreaker said:


> Very nice color!
> Do you always wear it with the perforated H facing in rather than out? I often wonder why more people don't do that.


Personally I don’t really care which side. I wear either way. I guess I’m too lazy to care about it. LOL.


----------



## Monique1004

My raisin cutie’s first outing.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

ajaxbreaker said:


> Very nice color!
> Do you always wear it with the perforated H facing in rather than out? I often wonder why more people don't do that.


There is a long back story on wearing it facing in. The Evelyn was made to carry tools and riding accessories and the perforations are to help the items dry and oddly my first SA told me body heat is meant to help. This was when I bought my first Raisin Evelyn. Now I just wear it in cos I prefer it under radar. Also for easier access to the pockets on some models. Whether this is only for practicality matters not, but it is part of Hermes lore, many of us long time customers and SAs know it and it adds to the charm and heritage of Hermes.


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

Incalifornia7 said:


> What store did you order the strap from?
> It looks perfect.


From A facebook page, very perfect indeed


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

Picotin is so cute with a strap!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tlamdang08

Chihuahuacoco said:


> Picotin is so cute with a strap!! Thanks for letting me share.


beautiful , love the blue...


----------



## Summerof89

Miss etain having a macadamia cocktail on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## floridamama

Pokie607 said:


> Sunday pinks


I love all the shades of pink/purple


----------



## floridamama

noegirl said:


> I’m obsessed!! You know you love a bag when you wear it straightaway


This bag needs to be taken out! So perfect


----------



## ajaxbreaker

periogirl28 said:


> There is a long back story on wearing it facing in. The Evelyn was made to carry tools and riding accessories and the perforations are to help the items dry and oddly my first SA told me body heat is meant to help. This was when I bought my first Raisin Evelyn. Now I just wear it in cos I prefer it under radar. Also for easier access to the pockets on some models. Whether this is only for practicality matters not, but it is part of Hermes lore, many of us long time customers and SAs know it and it adds to the charm and heritage of Hermes.



Ohhhhh that's so interesting! I have avoided getting an Evelyn because I find the giant H kind of obnoxious and I also prefer to be under the radar with an H bag... But if I'm gonna be totally justified in wearing it with the H facing in, I just might make the jump  It's a very cute bag otherwise and I love the bright colors.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ms blue atoll Kelly went Chanel sale shopping with me and found her perfect match!


----------



## thyme

chicinthecity777 said:


> Ms blue atoll Kelly went Chanel sale shopping with me and found her perfect match!



Soo pretty


----------



## elly_fong

Chihuahuacoco said:


> Finally a day out with her. The strap was ordered from an online leather strap store. Thanks for letting me share.


Omg the strap matches your bag well!! Mind to share where do u order the strap from? Many thanks!


----------



## dooneybaby

chicinthecity777 said:


> Ms blue atoll Kelly went Chanel sale shopping with me and found her perfect match!
> View attachment 4451103
> View attachment 4451104


That Chanel dress is gorgeous! My style!


----------



## periogirl28

chicinthecity777 said:


> Ms blue atoll Kelly went Chanel sale shopping with me and found her perfect match!
> View attachment 4451103
> View attachment 4451104


Perfect!


----------



## rk4265

My b matches my twillaine


----------



## lulilu

chicinthecity777 said:


> Ms blue atoll Kelly went Chanel sale shopping with me and found her perfect match!
> View attachment 4451103
> View attachment 4451104



That dress is perfect on you!  (Love the kelly too lol).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> Soo pretty





dooneybaby said:


> That Chanel dress is gorgeous! My style!





periogirl28 said:


> Perfect!





lulilu said:


> That dress is perfect on you!  (Love the kelly too lol).


Thank you all! I am very pleased with the dress! Now we just need the weather to be a bit hotter.


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

elly_fong said:


> Omg the strap matches your bag well!! Mind to share where do u order the strap from? Many thanks!


I m not sure if it is ok to post it here. It is from a Facebook page. Maybe I pm u?


----------



## Monique1004

Chihuahuacoco said:


> Picotin is so cute with a strap!! Thanks for letting me share.


Love this blue combo! Need to call my SA.


----------



## elly_fong

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m not sure if it is ok to post it here. It is from a Facebook page. Maybe I pm u?


Sure, received your pm with thanks!


----------



## tlamdang08

I took these pictures at different time of day:
Morning about to leave for work,
boring time at work, lunch, waiting to pickup my kids.


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> I don’t remember . I try to look at the receipt but it is under many boxes. I have another picture of it under daylight maybe you can recognize it.



I like the way you arranged your boxes. Do they ever topple over?


----------



## JadeFor3st

bobkat1991 said:


> Still messing about with styling my newest bag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4448812



Beautiful!
I love how your Vert Anis bolide perfectly match the surrounding green of natures.


----------



## JadeFor3st

chicinthecity777 said:


> Ms blue atoll Kelly went Chanel sale shopping with me and found her perfect match!
> View attachment 4451103
> View attachment 4451104



Perfect indeed! 
They match beautifully!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Purdue1988 said:


> Perfect indeed!
> They match beautifully!


thank you *Purdue1988*!


----------



## tlamdang08

Purdue1988 said:


> I like the way you arranged your boxes. Do they ever topple over?


Thank you, my pyramid has not yet toppled over


----------



## abg12

Grabbing a bite at Urth Cafe with a view of the soon-to-open Hermes store. I hate that the bag organizer is already making a crease on my newest Clemence but I guess such is the fate of this leather.   
(B35/Clemence/Crevette)


----------



## dooneybaby

The end of my work day Wednesday.  But I guess I don't look any worse for wear. Lol


----------



## diane278

I went in search of a gift for a bridal shower. Instead, I found stoneware that coordinated with my bag.  And the linen napkins match the linen tunic I have on. Yup...it’s definitely karma.....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I went in search of a gift for a bridal shower. Instead, I found stoneware that coordinated with my bag.  And the linen napkins match the linen tunic I have on. Yup...it’s definitely karma.....
> View attachment 4453425


Wow, that's a perfect match! Gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

abg12 said:


> View attachment 4452839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbing a bite at Urth Cafe with a view of the soon-to-open Hermes store. I hate that the bag organizer is already making a crease on my newest Clemence but I guess such is the fate of this leather.
> (B35/Clemence/Crevette)


The colour is just fantastic! I love B35 looking well loved!  Its gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> The end of my work day Wednesday.  But I guess I don't look any worse for wear. Lol
> View attachment 4453206


Love your outfit and K!


----------



## tlamdang08

My colors  Day ...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Can never have enough of Rouge Casaque now can we? Happy mid week everyone


----------



## tlamdang08

eternallove4bag said:


> View attachment 4453553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never have enough of Rouge Casaque now can we? Happy mid week everyone


Awww So beautiful!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww So beautiful!!!!


Thank you so much! RC slays me♥️♥️


----------



## acrowcounted

Preschool graduation ceremony outfit brought to you by the letter H.


----------



## Pokie607

eternallove4bag said:


> View attachment 4453553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never have enough of Rouge Casaque now can we? Happy mid week everyone


Such a happy color to get you through the week!


----------



## Pokie607

acrowcounted said:


> Preschool graduation ceremony outfit brought to you by the letter H.
> View attachment 4453588


You must be the chicest mama at the graduation !


----------



## loves

Glad I got the 24C, absolutely love the 18 but somedays I do need to carry more than usual.


----------



## acrowcounted

loves said:


> View attachment 4453230
> 
> Glad I got the 24C, absolutely love the 18 but somedays I do need to carry more than usual.


This bag is stunning in any size!


----------



## atelierforward

eternallove4bag said:


> View attachment 4453553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never have enough of Rouge Casaque now can we? Happy mid week everyone


Gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> View attachment 4453230
> 
> Glad I got the 24C, absolutely love the 18 but somedays I do need to carry more than usual.


Babe it's stunning and you are so petite that you can crossbody it. The C24 looks a little large on you but I agree the capacity is great and it's the same pros and cons for me as well.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Babe it's stunning and you are so petite that you can crossbody it. The C24 looks a little large on you but I agree the capacity is great and it's the same pros and cons for me as well.


Thank you dearest! It does hang nicely crossbody and acts as an armrest too. One of the few pros of being our size


----------



## tolliv

I guess I will be carrying this Kelly everyday until I get another one. It's the perfect bag for me.


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

Afternoon before going to travel tonight. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

acrowcounted said:


> This bag is stunning in any size!


thank you so much. 
loving yours too. my heart skips a bit when i see a red bag because i lack a red in my bag collection so patiently waiting for the perfect one to come by.


----------



## Mosman

eternallove4bag said:


> View attachment 4453553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never have enough of Rouge Casaque now can we? Happy mid week everyone


Look at this make me feel regret that I did not SO this colour as it available in cherve.
Thought RC would be too bright red!!


----------



## mfm

5P cdc and noir lindy 30 out with me today!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pokie607 said:


> Such a happy color to get you through the week!


Totally! Every time I take her out she puts a smile on my face! ♥️♥️


----------



## eternallove4bag

atelierforward said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much! This color gets me every single time!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tolliv said:


> I guess I will be carrying this Kelly everyday until I get another one. It's the perfect bag for me.


Whoa an etoupe sellier in Chèvre is absolutely dreamy! Love!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

eternallove4bag said:


> View attachment 4453553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never have enough of Rouge Casaque now can we? Happy mid week everyone



"La vie en rouge"  

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## atelierforward

tolliv said:


> I guess I will be carrying this Kelly everyday until I get another one. It's the perfect bag for me.


It is perfect!! Love the chèvre. So rare in a Kelly.


----------



## eternallove4bag

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> "La vie en rouge"
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Thank you so much! It’s such a happy color ♥️♥️


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

eternallove4bag said:


> View attachment 4453553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can never have enough of Rouge Casaque now can we? Happy mid week everyone


Gorgeous colour!  Perfect red, hoping an RC bag comes my way soon


----------



## tlamdang08

Take her out for the first time


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Gorgeous colour!  Perfect red, hoping an RC bag comes my way soon


Thank you so much! It’s my favorite shade of red! I hope one comes your way soon! ♥️♥️


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> Take her out for the first time


The matchy matchy in me is doing a little at this perfect picture


----------



## tlamdang08

eternallove4bag said:


> The matchy matchy in me is doing a little at this perfect picture


I got an email from my SA that my Cardigan should arrive today in store. So I choose Black and White combination this morning. Later if I put on the Cardigan, it will be picture perfect


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tolliv said:


> I guess I will be carrying this Kelly everyday until I get another one. It's the perfect bag for me.


So rare to have this in Chevre !!


----------



## Dany_37

tlamdang08 said:


> Take her out for the first time


Great bag, great style!


----------



## Dany_37

loves said:


> View attachment 4453230
> 
> Glad I got the 24C, absolutely love the 18 but somedays I do need to carry more than usual.


----------



## Dany_37

tolliv said:


> I guess I will be carrying this Kelly everyday until I get another one. It's the perfect bag for me.


So beautiful even matches the car!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Trying out different ways with the Farandole necklace this morning.


----------



## tlamdang08

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4454027
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Picture perfect. Love the way you present H


----------



## cottoncandy399

cerespea said:


> A lift selfie
> 
> View attachment 4445209


can I ask what name of this color?  so pretty


----------



## tolliv

chkpfbeliever said:


> So rare to have this in Chevre !!


YES!!!!! I was glad I grabbed it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

mswkk said:


> taking my horsey on its maiden journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4433393


Love your lamps legs!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> I got an email from my SA that my Cardigan should arrive today in store. So I choose Black and White combination this morning. Later if I put on the Cardigan, it will be picture perfect


Even more perfect! Please post pics when you get the cardigan!


----------



## tlamdang08

eternallove4bag said:


> Even more perfect! Please post pics when you get the cardigan!


I posted in the “What is your latest purchase “ thread. Can’t wait to wear it tonight ...


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> I posted in the “What is your latest purchase “ thread. Can’t wait to wear it tonight ...


Yay going to check out there!


----------



## mauihappyplace

9 months ago I snagged this lovely TB from the boutique and today finally makes her debut. Paired with the African tribal scarf and Tivoli Espadrilles! Such a happy color


----------



## tlamdang08

My scarf ended up as a hair tie.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Loving this jewelry combo.  Pardon me on the terrible dry hand.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## park56

chkpfbeliever said:


> Loving this jewelry combo.


I love that cuff! Is it comfortable to wear while typing?


----------



## periogirl28

Touches of Red. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mauihappyplace said:


> 9 months ago I snagged this lovely TB from the boutique and today finally makes her debut. Paired with the African tribal scarf and Tivoli Espadrilles! Such a happy color


Adore the toolbox! My favorite H style besides the B. We don't see enough of them on here!


----------



## tlamdang08

chkpfbeliever said:


> Loving this jewelry combo.  Pardon me on the terrible dry hand.


Awwh, I love this ring. Because the H is my name initial 

It will be on my next year wish list 
BTW, your hand does not look dry at all.


----------



## weibandy

tolliv said:


> I guess I will be carrying this Kelly everyday until I get another one. It's the perfect bag for me.


It is breathtaking!!


----------



## dooneybaby

diane278 said:


> I went in search of a gift for a bridal shower. Instead, I found stoneware that coordinated with my bag.  And the linen napkins match the linen tunic I have on. Yup...it’s definitely karma.....
> View attachment 4453425


I so love this!


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Trying out different ways with the Farandole necklace this morning.


That's it. I need to go get a Farandole. It's long overdue.


----------



## dooneybaby

Took my Garden Party to work today.


----------



## cerespea

cottoncandy399 said:


> can I ask what name of this color?  so pretty



Thank you. It’s Capucine in Togo.


----------



## bobkat1991

Purdue1988 said:


> Beautiful!
> I love how your Vert Anis bolide perfectly match the surrounding green of natures.


*Mother Nature has the best style, doesn't she?*


----------



## floridamama

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4454824
> 
> Touches of Red. Thank you for letting me share.


So beautiful! What color and size is this please?


----------



## Brimson




----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4454824
> 
> Touches of Red. Thank you for letting me share.


Every single time, I look at your red combo at least 1 whole minute and then scroll down....
*Absolutely* in love with H red. Your combo is beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brimson

Only picture I have in action is black n white.


----------



## slongson

Grand Prix weekend in Montréal!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

floridamama said:


> So beautiful! What color and size is this please?


Thank you!  It's Rouge Casaque 25 Sellier.


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> Every single time, I look at your red combo at least 1 whole minute and then scroll down....
> *Absolutely* in love with H red. Your combo is beautiful. Thanks for sharing


That's very kind of you to say.


----------



## JadeFor3st

periogirl28 said:


> That's it. I need to go get a Farandole. It's long overdue.




That’s what I told myself in January when I finally made the plunge!

Here’s a simple straightforward way that I usually wear with long sweaters.




And here, my DD offer another version just for fun.


----------



## tlamdang08

Purdue1988 said:


> That’s what I told myself in January when I finally made the plunge!
> 
> Here’s a simple straightforward way that I usually wear with long sweaters.
> 
> View attachment 4455907
> 
> 
> And here, my DD offer another version just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 4455908


Love the looks


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Love the looks


+1


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> Love the looks



DD just looked over and saw that I posted her pose; she was aghast and asked, “Why did you do that!”


----------



## cerespea

Having a coffee break.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Me B and Ohe Sandals back from pedicure #happyfeet


----------



## tlamdang08

Purdue1988 said:


> DD just looked over and saw that I posted her pose; she was aghast and asked, “Why did you do that!”


----------



## floridamama

mauihappyplace said:


> Me B and Ohe Sandals back from pedicure #happyfeet


Beautiful bag and pedi color!


----------



## tlamdang08

Car ride. ... action


----------



## tlamdang08

I am boring because of a long commute-unexpected trip today. I am taking picture with different light of the day and try to make an art out of my things that I love. Thank you purse forum for letting me sharing and By pass time.
My Birkin 25 Rouge Pime Nt ( I looked it up when I reorganized my boxes. I remember someone have asked and I did not know for sure at time.)
My Voyage cardigan
My point and shoot is not belong to Hfamily but my love is equal 

Have a good weekend to all.


----------



## thyme

Verrou and Paris loafer at the office


----------



## momasaurus

chincac said:


> Verrou and Paris loafer at the office
> 
> View attachment 4456897


Fabulous outfit!!!


----------



## thyme

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous outfit!!!



Thank you momosaurus


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## amanda_wanghx

❤️


----------



## Pokie607

tlamdang08 said:


> I am boring because of a long commute-unexpected trip today. I am taking picture with different light of the day and try to make an art out of my things that I love. Thank you purse forum for letting me sharing and By pass time.
> My Birkin 25 Rouge Pime Nt ( I looked it up when I reorganized my boxes. I remember someone have asked and I did not know for sure at time.)
> My Voyage cardigan
> My point and shoot is not belong to Hfamily but my love is equal
> 
> Have a good weekend to all.


Love the color of your B! So striking!


----------



## Hillychristie

Yummy rocabar twilly and Japanese summer delicacy 
Dear tpf,
Hope this summer is warm and sunny for you  !


----------



## Meta

chincac said:


> Verrou and Paris loafer at the office
> 
> View attachment 4456897


Looking good as usual!  



Hillychristie said:


> Yummy rocabar twilly and Japanese summer delicacy
> Dear tpf,
> Hope this summer is warm and sunny for you  !


Your meal looks good. Thankfully I just ate otherwise I'd be hungry just from looking!


----------



## thyme

Meta said:


> Looking good as usual!
> 
> 
> Your meal looks good. Thankfully I just ate otherwise I'd be hungry just from looking!



Thank you Meta


----------



## tlamdang08

chincac said:


> Verrou and Paris loafer at the office
> 
> View attachment 4456897


Verrou  but my mind read as Vertu and I try to look for it .... Beautiful combo!!!


amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4456966
> 
> Natural beauty.
> View attachment 4456968
> 
> 
> ❤️





Hillychristie said:


> Yummy rocabar twilly and Japanese summer delicacy
> Dear tpf,
> Hope this summer is warm and sunny for you  !


I am hungry


----------



## thyme

tlamdang08 said:


> Verrou  but my mind read as Vertu and I try to look for it .... Beautiful combo!!!



Thank you tlamdang08


----------



## GoldFish8

chincac said:


> Verrou and Paris loafer at the office
> 
> View attachment 4456897


So classy  I have the Paris loafer also and I struggle to find outfits to wear with it for some reason. But I love this cropped wider leg pant with it!! I am gonna try this look, not sure I can pull it off as well as you do though


----------



## thyme

GoldFish8 said:


> So classy  I have the Paris loafer also and I struggle to find outfits to wear with it for some reason. But I love this cropped wider leg pant with it!! I am gonna try this look, not sure I can pull it off as well as you do though



Thank you GoldFish8.. I wear the Paris loafers with different style of jeans, dresses and trousers. Very versatile. Try it all. I am sure you will rock it..!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

For running some errands the other day!


----------



## tlamdang08

Brides de gala love


----------



## papertiger

Hillychristie said:


> Yummy rocabar twilly and Japanese summer delicacy
> Dear tpf,
> Hope this summer is warm and sunny for you  !



This looks so delicious, such a pretty twilly too


----------



## papertiger

tlamdang08 said:


> Brides de gala love



The whole outfit is very cute


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> The whole outfit is very cute


Thank you


----------



## xiaoxiao

tlamdang08 said:


> Brides de gala love



This is adorable!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

xiaoxiao said:


> This is adorable!!!


Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

Indigo Barenia and Cyclamen Chevre Picotin PM which was brand new from a store in Europe. At the time of purchase Barenia was already rested, and continued to be so for quite a while. Even then, the bag was not the current year stamp, so this is a real find and my treasure.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4457656
> 
> Indigo Barenia and Cyclamen Chevre Picotin PM which was brand new from a store in Europe. At the time of purchase Barenia was already rested, and continued to be so for quite a while. Even then, the bag was not the current year stamp, so this is a real find and my treasure.



Absolutely stunning!!! Indigo barenia is the best.


----------



## JadeFor3st

chincac said:


> Verrou and Paris loafer at the office
> 
> View attachment 4456897



 Beautiful jacket. Shoes and buttons have similar colors? The whole outfits go together so well!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! Indigo barenia is the best.


Thanks!


----------



## thyme

Purdue1988 said:


> Beautiful jacket. Shoes and buttons have similar colors? The whole outfits go together so well!



Thank you Purdue1988


----------



## xiaoxiao

I usually don’t post family pix, but isn’t my mom SO adorable?


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

tlamdang08 said:


> Brides de gala love


I love love love it!!


----------



## boomer1234

My long farandole necklace as a bracelet!


----------



## Ethengdurst

xiaoxiao said:


> I usually don’t post family pix, but isn’t my mom SO adorable?


She’s so classy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Summer break is starting...
These are from yesterday and this morning  with mini Evelyne


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> Summer break is starting...
> These are from yesterday and this morning  with mini Evelyne



Love your look!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> Summer break is starting...
> These are from yesterday and this morning  with mini Evelyne


Love the pop of color! I absolutely adore the Evie tpm!


----------



## eternallove4bag

xiaoxiao said:


> I usually don’t post family pix, but isn’t my mom SO adorable?


She is so elegant!


----------



## tlamdang08

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the pop of color! I absolutely adore the Evie tpm!





Purdue1988 said:


> Love your look!


Thank you, outside is 85 degree, I need something to dress up my day,


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

park56 said:


> I love that cuff! Is it comfortable to wear while typing?


Yes, it does not get in the way because the cuff is open ended.  You just slide your wrist it and bend a little so there is a gap between both ends but it won't slip.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Purdue1988 said:


> That’s what I told myself in January when I finally made the plunge!
> 
> Here’s a simple straightforward way that I usually wear with long sweaters.
> 
> View attachment 4455907
> 
> 
> And here, my DD offer another version just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 4455908


Only a small waist like yours can do that double loop!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiaoxiao said:


> I usually don’t post family pix, but isn’t my mom SO adorable?


Adorable from head to toe !!


----------



## Nerja

Rami00 said:


> Soaking in the sun!


Stunning dear Rami00!  I adore rouge Casaque and rose Pourpre!  You have a gorgeous SO!!


----------



## dooneybaby

xiaoxiao said:


> I usually don’t post family pix, but isn’t my mom SO adorable?


And very fashionable.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> I usually don’t post family pix, but isn’t my mom SO adorable?


Omg she’s stunning! Same fabulous physique as you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> Loving this jewelry combo.  Pardon me on the terrible dry hand.


It looks great! I have this one in rose gold and wear it everyday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading out into this hot and humid day with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne PM ghw.


----------



## Ethengdurst

ladyofluxuryy said:


> For running some errands the other day!


Love the K with the Yeezys!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Ethengdurst said:


> Love the K with the Yeezys!


Thank you thank you!! Loooove Yeezys


----------



## JadeFor3st

chkpfbeliever said:


> Only a small waist like yours can do that double loop!!


I wish I could do the double loop.  It’s actually my daughter who has the small waist.


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out with my special gift from God: my daughter.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

What a beautiful day in my part of the world !! Temps in the 80s and I've to bring my Summer default bag to work.  She had on a new strap that I got his past weekend.  I didn't know how difficult it is to get the shorter version and is still a big long on my short torso.  The width makes it really comfortable to wear so I don't mind.  Also loving the dip dye horn pendant.


----------



## noegirl

I just had to get these shoes to match my new baby


----------



## tlamdang08

noegirl said:


> I just had to get these shoes to match my new baby


Impressive!!! I love this combo.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

I have the  red too


----------



## krawford

noegirl said:


> I just had to get these shoes to match my new baby


You absolutely did!!!  Beautiful!


----------



## littleblackbag

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4457656
> 
> Indigo Barenia and Cyclamen Chevre Picotin PM which was brand new from a store in Europe. At the time of purchase Barenia was already rested, and continued to be so for quite a while. Even then, the bag was not the current year stamp, so this is a real find and my treasure.


This is a gorgeous little jewel, I can see why you treasure it! xx


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> I have the  red too


This red cutie is adorable ♥️♥️


----------



## mauihappyplace

Me, Evie, Cabacity (& Kelly-tucked inside) off to SFO


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> I just had to get these shoes to match my new baby


Perfection! ❤️


----------



## periogirl28

littleblackbag said:


> This is a gorgeous little jewel, I can see why you treasure it! xx


Thank you!


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

Night out with kelly pochette


----------



## nobluewithout

please excuse the mini kelly looking kinda squarish in the photo


----------



## tlamdang08

Mrs Birkin went out with me last night but too afraid of flying liquor so she requested to be hidden under the bar. And now resting in a comfort zone.
Mrs Kelly is turned today. Going to the airport to pickup my son. 
Have a nice day all.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Another trip to the botanic garden to admire the peonies. Ms. B was craving for her first ice cream afterwards, so I caved in.


----------



## craielover

pinkorchid20 said:


> Another trip to the botanic garden to admire the peonies. Ms. B was craving for her first ice cream afterwards, so I caved in.
> 
> View attachment 4460602
> View attachment 4460604
> View attachment 4460605


lovely dress!


----------



## craielover

nobluewithout said:


> please excuse the mini kelly looking kinda squarish in the photo


Your mini kelly almost looked like a k25


----------



## pinkorchid20

kleider said:


> lovely dress!


Thank you! Finally appropriate weather to wear all the summer dresses.


----------



## floridamama

noegirl said:


> I just had to get these shoes to match my new baby


Beautiful combination!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dextersmom

At the dentist's office today with my Gold Evelyne PM.


----------



## Incalifornia7

xiaoxiao said:


> I usually don’t post family pix, but isn’t my mom SO adorable?


My favorite post ❤️


----------



## Eliedol

mauihappyplace said:


> Kelly and I heading to church then quick change for late lunch


May I ask the size of ur Kelly?  Both of you look so prreeettttyyyy!


----------



## xiaoxiao

pinkorchid20 said:


> Another trip to the botanic garden to admire the peonies. Ms. B was craving for her first ice cream afterwards, so I caved in.
> 
> View attachment 4460602
> View attachment 4460604
> View attachment 4460605



You looked stunning!!! And I love how it’s Ms B who wanted ice cream first.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Eliedol said:


> May I ask the size of ur Kelly?  Both of you look so prreeettttyyyy!


Thanks kelly28


----------



## Israeli_Flava

My new Black Stallion on his first date hahahaha We swapped Rodeo for the pic.
I love how shiny this season's togo is!!!!!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Israeli_Flava said:


> My new Black Stallion on his first date hahahaha We swapped Rodeo for the pic.
> I love how shiny this season's togo is!!!!!


----------



## boomer1234

Last night!


----------



## noegirl

tlamdang08 said:


> Impressive!!! I love this combo.



Thank you dear!



floridamama said:


> Beautiful combination!



Thank you!



Israeli_Flava said:


> My new Black Stallion on his first date hahahaha We swapped Rodeo for the pic.
> I love how shiny this season's togo is!!!!!



OMGEEEEEEE Simply stunning! 



boomer1234 said:


> Last night!



Girl!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## noegirl

My gorgeous roulis hanging out while I get dressed!


----------



## pinkorchid20

xiaoxiao said:


> You looked stunning!!! And I love how it’s Ms B who wanted ice cream first.


I'm a bag whisperer


----------



## MissIn

Chihuahuacoco said:


> It is 56cm thanks


Would you mind sharing the online retailer you got the strap from? TIA!


----------



## craielover

Israeli_Flava said:


> My new Black Stallion on his first date hahahaha We swapped Rodeo for the pic.
> I love how shiny this season's togo is!!!!!


Like you said, it is very shiny!


----------



## tlamdang08

My day with Hermes ( ...going to the store to pick up my scarf rings)
Then I realized: I need a nude/ gold color sandal... hmmmm


----------



## ms_sivalley

chincac said:


> Verrou and Paris loafer at the office
> 
> View attachment 4456897


Love your whole outfit!  I have been waiting for the Paris loafers to come back in the toupe color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

The heat wave is finally gone!


----------



## thyme

ms_sivalley said:


> Love your whole outfit!  I have been waiting for the Paris loafers to come back in the toupe color.



thank you *ms_sivalley*  hope you find them soon!


----------



## ricababes

Going out to meet our friends for dinner.


----------



## momasaurus

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4457656
> 
> Indigo Barenia and Cyclamen Chevre Picotin PM which was brand new from a store in Europe. At the time of purchase Barenia was already rested, and continued to be so for quite a while. Even then, the bag was not the current year stamp, so this is a real find and my treasure.


I have this same bag and love it. So easy to use and barenia is a dream. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## periogirl28

momasaurus said:


> I have this same bag and love it. So easy to use and barenia is a dream. Congrats and enjoy!!


Goodness you are the first twin I have ever found anywhere! Hi5!


----------



## ladysarah

My little  KP - could not resist the twilly and ‘matching’ ceinture cuff


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4462852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heat wave is finally gone!


Cute sneakers and Lindy!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ricababes said:


> Going out to meet our friends for dinner.
> View attachment 4463155


Gorgeous outfit! Looks fab on you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> My new Black Stallion on his first date hahahaha We swapped Rodeo for the pic.
> I love how shiny this season's togo is!!!!!


Gorgeous shiny black on black!


----------



## ricababes

Awwww! Thank you!



TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous outfit! Looks fab on you!


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> My day with Hermes ( ...going to the store to pick up my scarf rings)
> Then I realized: I need a nude/ gold color sandal... hmmmm


You look amazing - everything fits together perfectly


----------



## nymeria

boomer1234 said:


> Last night!


The Jonathan leather is gorgeous ( and what a color!)


----------



## tlamdang08

An H hair clip ...


----------



## ms_sivalley

TresBeauHermes said:


> Cute sneakers and Lindy!


Thanks TBH!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Happy Father’s Day!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## acrowcounted

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4463857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Father’s Day!


Love this. You always look so effortlessly chic!


----------



## ms_sivalley

acrowcounted said:


> Love this. You always look so effortlessly chic!


Thanks dear


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> An H hair clip ...


I believe I am twins with you on this. Bought one of each hardware to match my bags!


----------



## momasaurus

periogirl28 said:


> Goodness you are the first twin I have ever found anywhere! Hi5!


Back at ya!
(And another one just sold on evilbay, so maybe we'll be triplets here soon.....?)


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from sunny Malaga Next stop Barcelona and Hermès. Wishing everyone a relaxing summer!


----------



## boomer1234

For Father’s Day brunch yesterday. I’ve really been loving this combination! Both rose gold


----------



## Carrierae

Out running errands today. Loving the Jige for summer....it’s a perfect summer clutch!




Took the Kelly out on Saturday. 




Birkin outfits from a recent work trip.


----------



## Dextersmom

Carrierae said:


> View attachment 4464523
> 
> 
> Out running errands today. Loving the Jige for summer....it’s a perfect summer clutch!
> 
> View attachment 4464527
> 
> 
> Took the Kelly out on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 4464525
> 
> 
> Birkin outfits from a recent work trip.


Very pretty looks!!! 
I especially love the look of your Kelly.  I am sorry to ask, as I know it is obvious to H experts (I am not one) is yours a 28?


----------



## Carrierae

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty looks!!!
> I especially love the look of your Kelly.  I am sorry to ask, as I know it is obvious to H experts (I am not one) is yours a 28?



Thank you! Yes, it’s a 28 but with a longer strap.


----------



## Dextersmom

Carrierae said:


> Thank you! Yes, it’s a 28 but with a longer strap.


Thank you.


----------



## tlamdang08

Red/black for me today. 
Jumbo jet bracelet 
Mini dog clous ronds 
short version Kelly wallet .


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

My Gris T k
The strap was from another online store
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bagnut1

Chihuahuacoco said:


> My Gris T k
> The strap was from another online store
> Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful bag and nicely matching strap - can I ask where you found it?


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

My picotin 18 in blue du nord w/ ghw
and starting to wear twillies as headbands!


----------



## shuemacher

At the dentist... waiting for my DH
B35 in Brighton Bleu


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

I was in a rush but “wait for me one second...For one selfie please!” ... 
61 degree outside in the middle of June, had to have a picture


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from sunny Malaga Next stop Barcelona and Hermès. Wishing everyone a relaxing summer!


Love your look and Spain !!  I want to be back to that beautiful country again.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4463857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Father’s Day!


Admire the casual chic and of course that Lindy added a special touch to it.


----------



## ms_sivalley

chkpfbeliever said:


> Admire the casual chic and of course that Lindy added a special touch to it.


Thanks dear!


----------



## seishouai

Grabbing a cuppa at Starbucks with J28 before a morning meeting...


----------



## ladysarah

Really enjoying the KP which I am wearing here as an evening clutch. it can fit, phone, glasses, lipstick, hair comb, card case, keys, fiver...


----------



## TeeCee77

Day out with the roulis ❤️


----------



## Pokie607

Night out with this cutie


----------



## Pokie607

Pokie607 said:


> Night out with this cutie


----------



## seishouai

TeeCee77 said:


> Day out with the roulis ❤️


You carry this well! What size is it?


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful bag and nicely matching strap - can I ask where you found it?


From an online Facebook page.


----------



## TeeCee77

seishouai said:


> You carry this well! What size is it?


Thank you! This is the 23 and I am 5’6”.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Heading out to get boba tea!


----------



## marbella8

Carrierae said:


> View attachment 4464523
> 
> 
> Out running errands today. Loving the Jige for summer....it’s a perfect summer clutch!
> 
> View attachment 4464527
> 
> 
> Took the Kelly out on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 4464525
> 
> 
> Birkin outfits from a recent work trip.



Beautiful photos. Is the Kelly Etain (but it has contrast stitching, so I am not sure?)? Thanks.


----------



## Hillychristie

Whimsical experience with Halzan at Alice in Wonderland interactive exhibition. 
Have a restful weekend, tpf


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Carrierae

marbella8 said:


> Beautiful photos. Is the Kelly Etain (but it has contrast stitching, so I am not sure?)? Thanks.



Yes, Etain with Craie stitching and interior


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Whimsical experience with Halzan at Alice in Wonderland interactive exhibition.
> Have a restful weekend, tpf


Love everything


----------



## Ethengdurst

Vegas trip with C24 Rouge Casaque and oran sandals


----------



## yoyo89

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4467363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to get boba tea!



Love your outfit!! Could you please share more info? Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

GP with me at the beach bar by the Black Sea. It has been a great business trip companion! Also wearing some H silver.


----------



## azukitea

TGIF 
Friday lunch break


----------



## lindaw

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4467363
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to get boba tea!



Love this entire outfit so much!


----------



## Dextersmom

My Noir TPM ghw was the perfect beach companion yesterday.


----------



## ms_sivalley

lindaw said:


> Love this entire outfit so much!


Cheers!


----------



## ms_sivalley

yoyo89 said:


> Love your outfit!! Could you please share more info? Thanks!


Thanks!  J.Crew (my go to Mommy’s uniform ) + Oran sandals.


----------



## papertiger

chicinthecity777 said:


> GP with me at the beach bar by the Black Sea. It has been a great business trip companion! Also wearing some H silver.
> View attachment 4467687



Chic by the sea


----------



## papertiger

azukitea said:


> TGIF
> Friday lunch break
> View attachment 4467946
> 
> View attachment 4467945



Always super-stylish


----------



## azukitea

papertiger said:


> Always super-stylish


Thank you !!


----------



## Culoucou

Mini goes out for a spin...


----------



## tlamdang08

b25 Rouge PimenT turn today
And Della Cavallier 140 chiffon Blue/Rouge/vert
Transat sandal / noir


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Possum

tlamdang08 said:


> b25 Rouge PimenT turn today
> And Della Cavallier 140 chiffon Blue/Rouge/vert
> Transat sandal / noir


Beautiful


----------



## Possum

Culoucou said:


> Mini goes out for a spin...


Your coat looks SOOOOOO cosy!


----------



## U-lala

Not exactly an action shot, but ...


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Love everything


Thank you


----------



## marbella8

Carrierae said:


> Yes, Etain with Craie stitching and interior



Thank you


----------



## ladysarah

My plume 32 holds a business meeting all by herself dominating the room. I don’t even need to be there...


----------



## periogirl28

Orange Swift C24 today. I apologise that I could not get the Iced Cappucino in focus with the right exposure of the bag.


----------



## noegirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4468676
> 
> Orange Swift C24 today. I apologise that I could not get the Iced Cappucino in focus with the right exposure of the bag.



Super cute!!! I don’t think I’ve ever seen a swift c


----------



## periogirl28

noegirl said:


> Super cute!!! I don’t think I’ve ever seen a swift c


I have one in Black Swift too. It’s light and yet holds its shape. I love smooth leather for C as well as Epsom. Thank you.


----------



## noegirl

periogirl28 said:


> I have one in Black Swift too. It’s light and yet holds its shape. I love smooth leather for C as well as Epsom. Thank you.



I’m feeling like now I want one   Enjoy them my dear.


----------



## tumblingbear

U-lala said:


> Not exactly an action shot, but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468442


Beautiful! 
What leather is it, I'm pretty new to Hermes


----------



## tlamdang08

Black Saturday


----------



## art nouveau

Samourais shawl with Bleu Glacier B30


----------



## Julide

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4469096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samourais shawl with Bleu Glacier B30


Fabulous match ArtNouveau!


----------



## Julide

tlamdang08 said:


> Black Saturday


Love the sandals!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4469096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samourais shawl with Bleu Glacier B30


love your style


----------



## art nouveau

Julide said:


> Fabulous match ArtNouveau!


Thank you, Julide.  My long forgotten blue plique-a-jour enamel and blue sapphire pin is a perfect match for this shawl.


----------



## Julide

art nouveau said:


> Thank you, Julide.  My long forgotten blue plique-a-jour enamel and blue sapphire pin is a perfect match for this shawl.


Oooooooo! Plique a Jour! How fabulous! I adore brooches! Thank you for sharing your brooch!!


----------



## Rami00

Braise mini beauty!


----------



## art nouveau

tlamdang08 said:


> love your style


Thank you, tlamdang08.


----------



## kuwa

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4469096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samourais shawl with Bleu Glacier B30



You look stunning ~ the colors are so well coordinated!


----------



## DR2014

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4469096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samourais shawl with Bleu Glacier B30


Beautiful!  Love your style!!!


----------



## CMilly

mauihappyplace said:


> Me B and Ohe Sandals back from pedicure #happyfeet


Gorgeous colour. Which colour is it?


----------



## weibandy

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4469096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samourais shawl with Bleu Glacier B30


Could not be more beautiful!!


----------



## mauihappyplace

CMilly said:


> Gorgeous colour. Which colour is it?


B30 bleu brighton
Pedicure no clue- I always let my nail tech pick


----------



## Dupsy

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4469096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samourais shawl with Bleu Glacier B30


Love this!


----------



## Ladybaga

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4469096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samourais shawl with Bleu Glacier B30


art nouveau,
You look amazing! Love the shawl, bag, twillies...your styling is inspiring!


----------



## Rami00

B30 RC + RP SO


----------



## chkpfbeliever

U-lala said:


> Not exactly an action shot, but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468442


Still an action shot, picnicing in beautiful wine country !


----------



## tlamdang08

My weekend with H(s)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MarsHMe

2 more weeks to go! Had to break out miss Kelly to uplift the rainy weekend.


----------



## craielover

MarsHMe said:


> 2 more weeks to go! Had to break out miss Kelly to uplift the rainy weekend.


You look amazing! Good luck with your upcoming baby!


----------



## craielover

Rami00 said:


> B30 RC + RP SO


Lovely sheen!


----------



## bagalogist

Rami00 said:


> B30 RC + RP SO


This is breathtakingly stunning! 
Congratulations and enjoy your beauty in the best of health Rami00


----------



## nymeria

MarsHMe said:


> 2 more weeks to go! Had to break out miss Kelly to uplift the rainy weekend.


You look wonderful! All best wishes for you and the baby


----------



## Rami00

bagalogist said:


> This is breathtakingly stunning!
> Congratulations and enjoy your beauty in the best of health Rami00


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my RA Oran's.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my RA Oran's.



Wow you are stunning!


----------



## tlamdang08

Everyone’s on blue today. Have a good Monday, everyone!


----------



## Pokie607

MarsHMe said:


> 2 more weeks to go! Had to break out miss Kelly to uplift the rainy weekend.


So effortless!


----------



## 1LV

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my RA Oran's.


I have to tell you I so admire your style.


----------



## Dextersmom

1LV said:


> I have to tell you I so admire your style.


Thank you so much, 1LV. 


xiaoxiao said:


> Wow you are stunning!


You are too kind, xiaoxiao.  Thank you.


----------



## periogirl28

Summer holidays! K25 Black goes to Dean and Deluca.


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4470953
> 
> Summer holidays! K25 Black goes to Dean and Deluca.


Just perfect! ( I love the retourne )


----------



## Notorious Pink

azukitea said:


> TGIF
> Friday lunch break
> View attachment 4467946
> 
> View attachment 4467945


 Limited Edition Robe du Soir scarf??!? Aaah, hoping to find that one someday!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea

BBC said:


> Limited Edition Robe du Soir scarf??!? Aaah, hoping to find that one someday!!!


Yeh well spotted


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Finally broke my Evelyn out this year:


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> Thanks!  J.Crew (my go to Mommy’s uniform ) + Oran sandals.


J Crew was my guess!  You look great


----------



## Like Bag Like Me

Uniqlo + Urban Outfitters + *mini Constance 
Beton
*


----------



## FreddieMac

Finally had a chance to recover from my fabulous holiday to Italy where my collection of H sneakers and sandals, as well as my trusty PM Hunter Evy Sellier kept me constant company!

As well as visits to both H Roma, Capri and Napoli!

A couple of choice snaps from my travels...


----------



## acrowcounted

FreddieMac said:


> Finally had a chance to recover from my fabulous holiday to Italy where my collection of H sneakers and sandals, as well as my trusty PM Hunter Evy Sellier kept me constant company!
> 
> As well as visits to both H Roma, Capri and Napoli!
> 
> A couple of choice snaps from my travels...


Wonderful photos!


----------



## Monique1004

It’s been a while that I had a date with my hubby. We went to Chelsea market since kids are away at sleep away camp. Took my garden party which he got me a few years ago.


----------



## Purseloco

Monique1004 said:


> It’s been a while that I had a date with my hubby. We went to Chelsea market since kids are away at sleep away camp. Took my garden party which he got me a few years ago.


You look lovely. I hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## tlamdang08

Warm neutral


----------



## abg12

At the airport overlooking the Hermes store in renovation and their temporary shop
 *B35/ Clemence/ Malachite


----------



## momasaurus

abg12 said:


> View attachment 4472757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the airport overlooking the Hermes store in renovation and their temporary shop
> *B35/ Clemence/ Malachite


Beautiful bag. i would *love* this combination!


----------



## 1gunro

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from sunny Malaga Next stop Barcelona and Hermès. Wishing everyone a relaxing summer!



I love your Silky City!
It’s one of my fav traveling bags to take! This and the faco for evenings! Hope you had fun!


----------



## Senbei

abg12 said:


> At the airport overlooking the Hermes store in renovation and their temporary shop
> *B35/ Clemence/ Malachite



 LAX! I go through there a lot and I’m highly anticipating their expanded store.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

My H stack working away...


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Chihuahuacoco said:


> My Gris T k
> The strap was from another online store
> Thanks for letting me share


I love the shoes !!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## abg12

momasaurus said:


> Beautiful bag. i would *love* this combination!


Thank you


----------



## abg12

Senbei said:


> LAX! I go through there a lot and I’m highly anticipating their expanded store.


Yeah their temporary store is quite small. Even their twillys are stuck in a drawer since they have so little room to display anything


----------



## tlamdang08

My actions  throughout the day
( sorry for my wrinkled linen dress/crazy )


----------



## Hillychristie

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473133


Love the blue pico 
Another great matching with your scarf and pendant


----------



## Addicted to bags

Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA


----------



## Monique1004

Purseloco said:


> You look lovely. I hope you had a wonderful time.


Thanks! It's really nice to have US time without kids which only comes a few times a year.


----------



## abg12

Addicted to bags said:


> Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4473469


That looks like Bleu Paon to me


----------



## H Ever After

Getting ready for dinner and realized that my scarf pairs well with my B!


----------



## DYH

Been feeling v uninspired lately.. hoping my July visit to Paris will spark things up a bit more!


----------



## art nouveau

Addicted to bags said:


> Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4473469


Looks like Bleu Paon or the new color Vert Verone.


----------



## art nouveau

lilmizviv said:


> Getting ready for dinner and realized that my scarf pairs well with my B!
> 
> View attachment 4473611


Beautiful bag and scarf is great match.


----------



## art nouveau

kuwa said:


> You look stunning ~ the colors are so well coordinated!





DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!  Love your style!!!





weibandy said:


> Could not be more beautiful!!





Dupsy said:


> Love this!





Ladybaga said:


> art nouveau,
> You look amazing! Love the shawl, bag, twillies...your styling is inspiring!



kuwa, DR2014, weibandy, Dupsy, and Ladybaga, thank you very much for your nice comments.


----------



## DreamingPink

What a dreamy combination!


lilmizviv said:


> Getting ready for dinner and realized that my scarf pairs well with my B!
> 
> View attachment 4473611


----------



## iferodi

That is one GORGEOUS B! What color is it?


lilmizviv said:


> Getting ready for dinner and realized that my scarf pairs well with my B!
> 
> View attachment 4473611


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabuleux

Rainy sky on the shores of Lake Michigan.  HAC40 by the window. Waiting for sunnier days to get out of the house!


----------



## odette57

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4474117
> 
> Rainy sky on the shores of Lake Michigan.  HAC40 by the window. Waiting for sunnier days to get out of the house!


Still takes my breath away everytime I see your HAC posts.


----------



## fabuleux

odette57 said:


> Still takes my breath away everytime I see your HAC posts.


I only have two H bags so I hope I don’t bore you all with my pictures!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Cruising on Lake Tahoe. A bit cloudy  but still enjoying the scenery.


----------



## DreamingPink

Nanami_S. said:


> Cruising on Lake Tahoe. A bit cloudy  but still enjoying the scenery.


Vert cypress and a green drink, perfect pairing!
Love Kelly Touch!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Having a relaxing day with pool time in the morning and now headed to a winery...happy friyay! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## H Ever After

art nouveau said:


> Beautiful bag and scarf is great match.


Thank you so much art nouveau!



MiniNavy said:


> What a dreamy combination!


Thank you so much MiniNavy!



iferodi said:


> That is one GORGEOUS B! What color is it?


Thank you iferodi! It’s vert cypress in matte alligator with bleu saint cyr interior.


----------



## Frivole88

(also posted in Gucci thread)
Going to the dentist with my gold Evie


----------



## nvie

Hermes Hinged Bracelet


----------



## MommyDaze

Waiting on my flight. I wish they’d reissue the Paris Bombay 37. It is a great travel bag and doubles as my day bag for business trips.


----------



## Pokie607

kristinlorraine said:


> (also posted in Gucci thread)
> Going to the dentist with my gold Evie
> View attachment 4474464


Casual and chic!


----------



## jp23

Culoucou said:


> Mini goes out for a spin...


This look is so cute


----------



## Frivole88

thank you! the Evie is my H workhorse 


Pokie607 said:


> Casual and chic!


----------



## periogirl28

Violet Kelly Pochette at lunch on Friday. Happy weekend!


----------



## More bags

MommyDaze said:


> Waiting on my flight. I wish they’d reissue the Paris Bombay 37. It is a great travel bag and doubles as my day bag for business trips.
> View attachment 4474541


I love your Paris Bombay 37!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4474686
> View attachment 4474687
> 
> Violet Kelly Pochette at lunch on Friday. Happy weekend!


You look so stunning and chic, periogirl28!


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> You look so stunning and chic, periogirl28!


Thank you very much. That’s very kind.


----------



## GoldFish8

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4474686
> View attachment 4474687
> 
> Violet Kelly Pochette at lunch on Friday. Happy weekend!


Gorgeous! Both you and the KP  love your dress too


----------



## periogirl28

GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous! Both you and the KP  love your dress too


Thank you, it's by Chanel.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just had to get a pic of the B with the horses!


----------



## LuckyBitch

More bags said:


> I love your Paris Bombay 37!


Me too, it's one bag I'd love getting.


----------



## tlamdang08

h-deco in action


----------



## craielover

The inner child wants to be pampered.


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> h-deco in action


What a beautiful cake! Happy Birthday! Your deco mugs are divine!!!! Love these elegant pieces.


----------



## Monique1004

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4474686
> View attachment 4474687
> 
> Violet Kelly Pochette at lunch on Friday. Happy weekend!


Ah~, I want one! Getting impatient...


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> What a beautiful cake! Happy Birthday! Your deco mugs are divine!!!! Love these elegant pieces.


Thank you,
I make a goal by the end of the year I will have the whole set, every month I will add one piece


----------



## GoldFish8

kleider said:


> The inner child wants to be pampered.


Wait... these are awesome! WhAt are the deets on this?!? Love it.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Action at Whole Foods tonight.


----------



## periogirl28

Monique1004 said:


> Ah~, I want one! Getting impatient...


Best wishes for yours then. I got this one years ago.


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> What a beautiful cake! Happy Birthday! Your deco mugs are divine!!!! Love these elegant pieces.


Thank you.
I have to add more pieces soon. I am obsessed with H-deco


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4473469


I love H and T together!  Beautiful, dear Addicted to bags!


----------



## boomer1234

Sea sun and surf twilly and large H bracelet ❤️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Addicted to bags said:


> Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4473469


It is Blue Paon since I've the same bracelet.


----------



## Dextersmom

chkpfbeliever said:


> Action at Whole Foods tonight.


Beautiful vibrant blue.  I see the best bags at Whole Foods.


----------



## Addicted to bags

crisbac said:


> I love H and T together!  Beautiful, dear Addicted to bags!


You're so sweet to say so crisbac!


----------



## tlamdang08

Bring back memories when I was a teenager, went to school with a tie 
Now is twilly turn


----------



## traumamama

boomer1234 said:


> Last night!


Gorgeous!  What color is this beauty?


----------



## ms_sivalley

My coffee date


----------



## periogirl28

Chanel Métiers d’Art cocktails and exhibit event. Azalee SO 25B, in action, a not so good photo taken by the event photographer. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4477021
> View attachment 4477022
> 
> Chanel Métiers d’Art cocktails and exhibit event. Azalee SO 25B, in action, a not so good photo taken by the event photographer. Thanks for letting me share!


Great ensemble 
Looks like a K to me?


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> Great ensemble
> Looks like a K to me?


Sorry typo!


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry typo!


B or K...both are eye candy to me


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> B or K...both are eye candy to me


I'm so bad with typos nowadays, sorry!


----------



## azukitea

Double charms


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Abricot TPM.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Abricot TPM.


very summery, love it !


----------



## Purseloco

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4477249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double charms


I love all of the charms! There is no limit to how many you should wear on your bag. Your color choices are great!


----------



## craielover

Current state: DS wants to be held everywhere in public till we enter a nice restaurant or boutique. Once he enters, he likes sitting on adult chairs and sits down for a long time with a snack or two on his lap. Maybe he'll be ready to go H shopping with me in a few more weeks.


----------



## tlamdang08

Two hours (from open to  pass 10)waiting at DMV this morning and move from one corner to another...


----------



## Dextersmom

tlamdang08 said:


> very summery, love it !


Thank you.


----------



## Culoucou

Jaune Ambre notebook holder, Barenia C18!


----------



## papertiger

Off shopping for dinner with Evie and Samurai


----------



## tlamdang08

My modernization morning


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> Off shopping for dinner with Evie and Samurai


Awww , I believe this is my first time too see your beautiful/whole images 
Love your scarf style


----------



## papertiger

tlamdang08 said:


> My modernization morning



Thank you.
So funny that I caught myself wishing I could reach in and steal a cherry from your photo. Then I almost laughed at myself thinking that considering what's on that table, thinking of just stealing a cherry is positively angelic of me  Lovely red themed composition


----------



## bagalogist

Constance long wallet


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> Thank you.
> So funny that I caught myself wishing I could reach in and steal a cherry from your photo. Then I almost laughed at myself thinking that considering what's on that table, thinking of just stealing a cherry is positively angelic of me  Lovely red themed composition


Out of all the other red, you choose to steal a Cherry . what's a pure heart


----------



## azukitea

90x90 a l’Ombre des pivoines scarf


----------



## papertiger

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4478666
> 
> 
> 90x90 a l’Ombre des pivoines scarf



Looking very cute my dear


----------



## azukitea

papertiger said:


> Looking very cute my dear


Thank you my dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

Me and DS’s MIL in Kazakhstan earlier this week


----------



## azukitea

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4479858
> 
> Me and DS’s MIL in Kazakhstan earlier this week


Such nicely co-ordinated, and gorgeous outfits. Both casual and chic at the same time!


----------



## surfchick

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4478666
> 
> 
> 90x90 a l’Ombre des pivoines scarf


Great styling!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vespa at the nail salon - this is one of my favorite H bags. I love the casual, easy vibe of it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

azukitea said:


> Such nicely co-ordinated, and gorgeous outfits. Both casual and chic at the same time!


Thank you . DS’s MIL has some very beautiful outfits. I’m just in jeans as usual however!


----------



## Londonboy

Marine kelly sandals and ombre rose gold CDC


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Only action my H clic clacks are getting is at the keyboard


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4479858
> 
> Me and DS’s MIL in Kazakhstan earlier this week


Your MIL is so chic, I love her style at first sight
you are chic too


----------



## tlamdang08

The spirit of the Fourth


----------



## acrowcounted

Walked through a pretty indoor flower garden while carrying my new Rose Azalea B25 SO today.


----------



## Serva1

Beachday


----------



## sf_newyorker

Serva1 said:


> Beachday


Goals! I’m still at the office and would love to trade places with you. Such a divine Halzan- is it a mini?


----------



## papertiger

Serva1 said:


> Beachday



Lovely with that beautiful lace


----------



## iferodi

tlamdang08 said:


> The spirit of the Fourth



From the first picture/belt - is that a scarf ring?



acrowcounted said:


> Walked through a pretty indoor flower garden while carrying my new Rose Azalea B25 SO today.
> 
> View attachment 4480103



DIVINE bag! Love it with the GHW


----------



## tlamdang08

iferodi said:


> From the first picture/belt - is that a scarf ring?
> 
> 
> 
> DIVINE bag! Love it with the GHW


Yes, it is, *multi-function scarf-ring that I like the most *


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Londonboy said:


> Marine kelly sandals and ombre rose gold CDC
> View attachment 4479946


Look like you just come out from a fashion magazine . Love it!


----------



## acrowcounted

iferodi said:


> From the first picture/belt - is that a scarf ring?
> 
> 
> 
> DIVINE bag! Love it with the GHW


It’s actually PHW but I feel H hardware always looks gold in pictures. So weird!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Serva1 said:


> Beachday


I love the colour your barenia? Halzan. Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> View attachment 4479868
> 
> Vespa at the nail salon - this is one of my favorite H bags. I love the casual, easy vibe of it.



A very underrated bag. You are quite brave taking it to the salon.


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> A very underrated bag. You are quite brave taking it to the salon.


. I saw two ladies ( later I know Mother and daughter) with Mini Kelly (Noir)and noir Birkin 30  at a hair salon 3 weeks ago and I said the same thing in my head.


----------



## papertiger

tlamdang08 said:


> . I saw two ladies ( later I know Mother and daughter) with Mini Kelly (Noir)and noir Birkin 30  at a hair salon 3 weeks ago and I said the same thing in my head.



I took my Evie to the beach today and thought I was being wild LOL then I saw @Serva1 took Barenia!


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> I took my Evie to the beach today and thought I was being wild LOL then I saw @Serva1 took Barenia!


One time I met my friends and have to picnic right at the beach with my B.( that day was too hot to leave it in a car. )So I used plan b - pulled out my shopping bag  to cover my B, my friends all laughed. I said better than sorry.  Today is hot too, my B inside my shopping bag to provide a nice shade and shield it from the sun. I have 1hour drive to our home store.


----------



## Purseloco

tlamdang08 said:


> One time I met my friends and have to picnic right at the beach with my B.( that day was too hot to leave it in a car. )So I used plan b - pulled out my shopping bag  to cover my B, my friends all laughed. I said better than sorry.  Today is hot too, my B inside my shopping bag to provide a nice shade and shield it from the sun. I have 1hour drive to our home store.


Great idea!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Constance 24 and Brides de Gala Fleuris scarf as top!


----------



## Julide

Aelfaerie said:


> Constance 24 and Brides de Gala Fleuris scarf as top!
> View attachment 4480470


Love this!!Great combo!


----------



## acrowcounted

Aelfaerie said:


> Constance 24 and Brides de Gala Fleuris scarf as top!
> View attachment 4480470


Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and likes❤️ My mini barenia halzan is my trusted travel companion. Greetings from sunny Malta and love everyone’s action pics ☀️ Hope I see another H bag today!


----------



## Lovebb12

Is your bag rose extreme?

Gorgeous with your outfit!





Aelfaerie said:


> Constance 24 and Brides de Gala Fleuris scarf as top!
> View attachment 4480470


----------



## Aelfaerie

Lovebb12 said:


> Is your bag rose extreme?
> 
> Gorgeous with your outfit!


Yes it is! Brings out the pinks in the scarf, too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

At my salon they automatically give you a bag for your bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> At my salon they automatically give you a bag for your bag!


Mine too. Esp at the colour section.


----------



## 336

Still so cold! But at least it wasn’t raining today!


----------



## Dupsy

tlamdang08 said:


> One time I met my friends and have to picnic right at the beach with my B.( that day was too hot to leave it in a car. )So I used plan b - pulled out my shopping bag  to cover my B, my friends all laughed. I said better than sorry.  Today is hot too, my B inside my shopping bag to provide a nice shade and shield it from the sun. I have 1hour drive to our home store.



I should try this: I automatically put my bags in the back or on the floor to protect it from the sun.


----------



## papertiger

Aelfaerie said:


> Constance 24 and Brides de Gala Fleuris scarf as top!
> View attachment 4480470




Fantastic look


----------



## mauihappyplace

Heading to breakfast then NYC...Miss B making her debut. I realized I don’t have blue belt so decided to make my “Last Night Scarf 100” work... happy fourth!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

336 said:


> Still so cold! But at least it wasn’t raining today!


I love love love your whole outfit!


----------



## luckylove

periogirl28 said:


> Mine too. Esp at the colour section.



I wish my salon did this!


----------



## doloresmia

Just hanging around. DH mad at me so I am goofing off

Happy Fourth!!!!


----------



## Amka

Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Click clacks clacking on the keyboard:


----------



## littleming

Out and about with my new baby, B30 Jaune de Naples novillo.
Happy 4th of July to our American friends!!!!


----------



## Cheryldc

336 said:


> Still so cold! But at least it wasn’t raining today!


Where do you live that it’s so cold!  I’m jealous- it’s a sauna where I live!


----------



## nymeria

Serva1 said:


> Beachday


ahhh... Barenia halzan ... just gorgeous anywhere!


----------



## Dupsy

Cheryldc said:


> Where do you live that it’s so cold!  I’m jealous- it’s a sauna where I live!


My first thought as we are sweltering too; then realized it must be somewhere in the southern hemisphere as it would be winter there. Hang on, hope your winter is waaay better than what we just had!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

littleming said:


> View attachment 4481032
> 
> Out and about with my new baby, B30 Jaune de Naples novillo.
> Happy 4th of July to our American friends!!!!



Aaaaah what a gorgeous bag!!!! Would love to see more pics if you have them  I am DYING to get something, anything in jaune de naples, it is the most beautiful yellow. I saw a jaune de naples belt recently that I can't get out of my mind...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Wearing red white and blue in honor of the day with my new Hermes belt


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out with my kids. No need to dress up ( I mean conservative) .


----------



## acrowcounted

More of a still life shot than an action shot but it makes me so cheerful to see all the colors together.  My current ‘big three’ collection...  All with PHW.

Sunlight vs Interior lighting


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful, I love them all. Thanks for sharing @acrowcounted


----------



## littleming

ajaxbreaker said:


> Aaaaah what a gorgeous bag!!!! Would love to see more pics if you have them  I am DYING to get something, anything in jaune de naples, it is the most beautiful yellow. I saw a jaune de naples belt recently that I can't get out of my mind...



Lol Thank you!!!! Here is one more picture. I didn’t think I would like yellow but I fell in love with the bag as soon as I saw it!!


----------



## Hillychristie

littleming said:


> View attachment 4481200
> 
> 
> Lol Thank you!!!! Here is one more picture. I didn’t think I would like yellow but I fell in love with the bag as soon as I saw it!!


And you really like colours...love your oasis


----------



## 336

Tonimichelle said:


> I love love love your whole outfit!


 Thank you! The coat is from Theory - a sale find for $380!


Cheryldc said:


> Where do you live that it’s so cold!  I’m jealous- it’s a sauna where I live!



I’m in Australia and it was four degrees this morning! I love this weather because it means boots and scarves but it’s just cold!


----------



## BKC

littleming said:


> View attachment 4481200
> 
> 
> Lol Thank you!!!! Here is one more picture. I didn’t think I would like yellow but I fell in love with the bag as soon as I saw it!!


Twins on the orans


----------



## tolliv

I can't get enough of my Kelly. It's the perfect bag for me.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

acrowcounted said:


> More of a still life shot than an action shot but it makes me so cheerful to see all the colors together.  My current ‘big three’ collection...  All with PHW.


Lovely! What are names of the colors of the blue and pink Birkin please?



littleming said:


> View attachment 4481200
> 
> Lol Thank you!!!! Here is one more picture. I didn’t think I would like yellow but I fell in love with the bag as soon as I saw it!!


Sooooo gorgeous, congratulations on this purchase. That shade of yellow will add so much pizzazz to your outfits  I get so much use out of a similarly colored non-Hermes bag that I have. I've found that it works even with dark colored winter coats, as long as I add another brightly colored accessory like a blue or red scarf or shoes. And it's memorable too - a waiter just told me yesterday that he remembered me from the previous time I came to his restaurant because of my bright yellow bag


----------



## Purseloco

littleming said:


> View attachment 4481200
> 
> 
> Lol Thank you!!!! Here is one more picture. I didn’t think I would like yellow but I fell in love with the bag as soon as I saw it!!


Beautiful bag! I m really loving the yellow.


----------



## periogirl28

Rose Indienne Doblis SO C18 with Rose Gold hardware and a couple of little new  card cases. Happy Friday!


----------



## fabuleux

littleming said:


> View attachment 4481200
> 
> 
> Lol Thank you!!!! Here is one more picture. I didn’t think I would like yellow but I fell in love with the bag as soon as I saw it!!


I love this color! Beautiful!


----------



## acrowcounted

ajaxbreaker said:


> Lovely! What are names of the colors of the blue and pink Birkin please?


Thanks! They are Blue Zanzibar in Epsom and Rose Azalea in Clemence.


----------



## Ladybaga

mauihappyplace said:


> Heading to breakfast then NYC...Miss B making her debut. I realized I don’t have blue belt so decided to make my “Last Night Scarf 100” work... happy fourth!!


Beautiful Birkin and fabulously casual chic look! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

littleming said:


> View attachment 4481032
> 
> Out and about with my new baby, B30 Jaune de Naples novillo.
> Happy 4th of July to our American friends!!!!


This picture is PERFECTION! I love your B and your twillys are FANTASTIC! WOW! This combo couldn't get any better than this!


----------



## azukitea

Casual Friday!
Have a great weekend all ladies and gents


----------



## Israeli_Flava

336 said:


> Still so cold! But at least it wasn’t raining today!


woot woot!!


----------



## Dupsy

Woke up craving a bear claw


----------



## Notorious Pink

Dupsy said:


> Woke up craving a bear claw


Ooh! Is that a Berlingot?


----------



## Dupsy

BBC said:


> Ooh! Is that a Berlingot?


Yes


----------



## WillstarveforLV

waiting for the weekend @ the office
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


----------



## Ethengdurst

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4481439
> 
> Rose Indienne Doblis SO C18 with Rose Gold hardware and a couple of little new  card cases. Happy Friday!


I would sooo get out of ban island for this C! Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

acrowcounted said:


> More of a still life shot than an action shot but it makes me so cheerful to see all the colors together.  My current ‘big three’ collection...  All with PHW.
> 
> Sunlight vs Interior lighting
> View attachment 4481155
> View attachment 4481156


@acrowcounted, your collection is beyond stunning.  As I am waiting patiently for my first Kelly, I am laser focused on your gorgeous K.  May I please ask the details of yours; the size, leather and color, if you don't mind?  Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Dextersmom said:


> @acrowcounted, your collection is beyond stunning.  As I am waiting patiently for my first Kelly, I am laser focused on your gorgeous K.  May I please ask the details of yours; the size, leather and color, if you don't mind?  Thank you.


Thank you! The Kelly is a K25 retourne in Togo leather, Rouge de Coeur with PHW.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4481540
> 
> Casual Friday!
> Have a great weekend all ladies and gents


Love everything in this photo !! What a way to start your weekend.


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out for lunch


----------



## azukitea

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love everything in this photo !! What a way to start your weekend.


thx !


----------



## xxDxx

With my fav bag: K28 in Gris Asphalte


----------



## LovingTheOrange

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4481439
> 
> Rose Indienne Doblis SO C18 with Rose Gold hardware and a couple of little new  card cases. Happy Friday!


I'm totally drooling over your doblis c!! I've always wondered if anyone chose doblis for a SO.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## acrowcounted

xxDxx said:


> With my fav bag: K28 in Gris Asphalte


Loooove your dress! Simply beautiful.


----------



## periogirl28

Ethengdurst said:


> I would sooo get out of ban island for this C! Gorgeous!


Thank you! Too sweet!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Such nice weather!


----------



## papertiger

littleming said:


> View attachment 4481200
> 
> 
> Lol Thank you!!!! Here is one more picture. I didn’t think I would like yellow but I fell in love with the bag as soon as I saw it!!



Love this new yellow


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4481439
> 
> Rose Indienne Doblis SO C18 with Rose Gold hardware and a couple of little new  card cases. Happy Friday!



Simply stunning and very special


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> Simply stunning and very special


Thank you so much!


----------



## dharma

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4481439
> 
> Rose Indienne Doblis SO C18 with Rose Gold hardware and a couple of little new  card cases. Happy Friday!


This has to be the most beautiful Constance I’ve ever seen. I adore doblis!


----------



## atelierforward

littleming said:


> View attachment 4481200
> 
> 
> Lol Thank you!!!! Here is one more picture. I didn’t think I would like yellow but I fell in love with the bag as soon as I saw it!!


This yellow is so great!! Love how fresh and summery it looks. Fab choice!


----------



## periogirl28

dharma said:


> This has to be the most beautiful Constance I’ve ever seen. I adore doblis!


Wow thanks so much!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Cabacity with Miss B tucked inside on the NYC bus. I have been using the Cabacity this weekend as my shopping tote. Even most of the SA’s at H had never seen one


----------



## tolliv

Out with the hubby today.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Out and about in London today. Jeans again! (And not my car!)


----------



## LovingTheOrange

At Shilla Hotel in Jeju! Very happy I decided to get keep this b25.  My first green


----------



## MommyDaze

Life as a basketball mom... another Saturday in the gym.


----------



## Hillychristie

Alfresco dining on Saturday night.

Made my very own base for my Halzan to stop it from sagging


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Alfresco dining on Saturday night.
> 
> Made my very own base for my Halzan to stop it from sagging


Thanks for sharing, I love it ( everything in your post )


----------



## loves

Feeling nostalgic for old furniture, I remember these were really cool to touch and to rest on. Perfect for our weather.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mauihappyplace said:


> Cabacity with Miss B tucked inside on the NYC bus. I have been using the Cabacity this weekend as my shopping tote. Even most of the SA’s at H had never seen one


The leather on this is beautiful.


----------



## periogirl28

Weekend! White jeans and wedges, Barenia Picotin found at FSH years ago and lemon tart for tea.


----------



## Panzanella

First outing with my new baby


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new baby
> View attachment 4483135


Absolute perfection, thanks for sharing!! Do you mind me asking how tall you are, for reference? I'm determined to get this bag one day but it'll be quite a while for me


----------



## m45ha

tolliv said:


> Out with the hubby today.


you look fantastic! I cannot take my eyes off your bag and your ring - may I ask where your ring is from?


----------



## DR2014

Panzanella said:


> First outing with my new baby
> View attachment 4483135


OOOooohhh love it!  And I love your shirt, Panzanella!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Alfresco dining on Saturday night.
> 
> Made my very own base for my Halzan to stop it from sagging


What a fantastic idea! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tlamdang08

...going to Palm Springs with My Clic16...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tlamdang08 said:


> ...going to Palm Springs with My Clic16...


Wow! So cute! Love your entire outfit!


----------



## tlamdang08

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! So cute! Love your entire outfit!


Thank you


----------



## thyme

Lift selfie.. Susan hat and toile Evie with 70cm canvas strap


----------



## loves

chincac said:


> Lift selfie.. Susan hat and toile Evie with 70cm canvas strap
> 
> View attachment 4483666


You look fab


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> You look fab



 Thank you loves


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> ...going to Palm Springs with My Clic16...


Ha ha we are twinning again - actually we will be in a few months, cause I ordered that galop ring in my size a few months ago!!!


----------



## Panzanella

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Absolute perfection, thanks for sharing!! Do you mind me asking how tall you are, for reference? I'm determined to get this bag one day but it'll be quite a while for me


Thank you!  I’m 5’2” (so 32 is the largest size that still works for me). I’ve been looking for the perfect HAC forever... Hope you get one soon!


----------



## Panzanella

DR2014 said:


> OOOooohhh love it!  And I love your shirt, Panzanella!!


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## tlamdang08

View attachment 4484000

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Double tour clic 16


----------



## petpringles

Looking great everyone!  Here's Mrs. PP this weekend after a 3 hour drive to DC... definitely loving her H!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

petpringles said:


> Looking great everyone!  Here's Mrs. PP this weekend after a 3 hour drive to DC... definitely loving her H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484126


Mrs. PP is looking fabulous, as always.


----------



## tlamdang08

petpringles said:


> Looking great everyone!  Here's Mrs. PP this weekend after a 3 hour drive to DC... definitely loving her H!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4484126


Wow, beautiful...both of you


----------



## MarsHMe

This has been my go-to bag lately.


----------



## nymeria

MarsHMe said:


> This has been my go-to bag lately.


SO chic!! The bag is great, but you look just gorgeous!


----------



## tlamdang08

nymeria said:


> SO chic!! The bag is great, but you look just gorgeous!


+1


----------



## MarsHMe

nymeria said:


> SO chic!! The bag is great, but you look just gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Lift selfie.. Susan hat and toile Evie with 70cm canvas strap
> 
> View attachment 4483666



Love the toile -- perfect summer bag!


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Love the toile -- perfect summer bag!



we both love toile


----------



## tlamdang08

Clic16 
Mini  dog clous Ronds
Galop ring
Carré wash 90 Pégase Paysage


----------



## Orchidlady

While waiting for hubby to get out of his meeting to catch our Miss Saigon Broadway premier, miss B got a new photo opp.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

Errands day, micro C and my silky pop (no pic, forgot)


----------



## tlamdang08

Taking Mrs K out for lunch


----------



## Dany_37

Carrying and resting with this beauty while waiting on DH shopping in Brooks Brothers in The Forum Shops Vegas


----------



## loves

I love contrast stitching so much.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

My new Hermes belt in action, adding a shot of sunshine to my day


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee carving 
Have a good day all!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Wish these sneakers were taller...they really match my twilly. 

Happy weekend, tpf


----------



## sbelle

tlamdang08 said:


> Coffee carving
> Have a good day all!!!



I love that this bag can be worn crossbody!  Does anyone know the style name ?


----------



## acrowcounted

sbelle said:


> I love that this bag can be worn crossbody!  Does anyone know the style name ?


----------



## sbelle

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 4487608



I knew someone would know !

Thanks !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hillychristie said:


> Wish these sneakers were taller...they really match my twilly.
> 
> Happy weekend, tpf


Ohhhhh I *need* JL sneakers!!!!!!!! You look amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhhh I *need* JL sneakers!!!!!!!! You look amazing!!!!!!


Thank you for your compliment
I'm hoping they can bring the same Jungle of Love theme to the polo sneakers...need just that extra bit of height


----------



## Ev23

Just got my Picotin 18 in the new color Vert Bosphore!


----------



## Julide

Ev23 said:


> View attachment 4488188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my Picotin 18 in the new color Vert Bosphore!


That is a dreamy colour!


----------



## acrowcounted

Ev23 said:


> View attachment 4488188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my Picotin 18 in the new color Vert Bosphore!


Great find! Love this new color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Wish these sneakers were taller...they really match my twilly.
> 
> Happy weekend, tpf


I’m loving your entire outfit....you look very sleek & polished....


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I’m loving your entire outfit....you look very sleek & polished....


Thanks, diane278
I attended a work seminar before dropping at H, so the more formal look.


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladies night out


----------



## Culoucou

tlamdang08 said:


> Ladies night out


Lovely!!! Is that a k28?


----------



## tlamdang08

Culoucou said:


> Lovely!!! Is that a k28?


Thank you
It is 
K25 it is appear larger in picture


----------



## peppers90

Jungle Love rainbow and 25cm Bambou


----------



## azukitea

peppers90 said:


> Jungle Love rainbow and 25cm Bambou
> 
> View attachment 4488448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488450


the twilly matches with everything so perfectly!


----------



## peppers90

azukitea said:


> the twilly matches with everything so perfectly!



It does!! Thank you


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Baby B in bathroom selfie


----------



## ms_sivalley

Casual Sunday!


----------



## acrowcounted

Keeping me awake on my errands this morning!


----------



## slongson

peppers90 said:


> Jungle Love rainbow and 25cm Bambou
> 
> View attachment 4488448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488450



Loving the whole outfit!


----------



## EmilyM111

My new K32 is visiting Oxford today


----------



## MommyDaze

Killing time waiting for DDs to be done trying on clothes. Good thing I wore my comfy sandals. I feel like I’ve been standing here an hour


----------



## GoldFish8

MommyDaze said:


> Killing time waiting for DDs to be done trying on clothes. Good thing I wore my comfy sandals. I feel like I’ve been standing here an hour
> View attachment 4489615


These are super cute! Are they more comfy than Oran’s? I find Oran’s horribly uncomfortable


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GoldFish8

acrowcounted said:


> Keeping me awake on my errands this morning!
> View attachment 4488862


So much perfection in this picture  love your baby B! Is this the one in clemence?


----------



## tlamdang08

Running errands...


----------



## MommyDaze

GoldFish8 said:


> These are super cute! Are they more comfy than Oran’s? I find Oran’s horribly uncomfortable


I don’t own any Oran’s. They look super cute on other people, but they are not flattering on me (I think they make my toes look long.) I find these very comfortable. I own them in black too and am hoping they release more colors that I like.


----------



## Dextersmom

Brunch with my Noir tpm.


----------



## tolliv

The hubby and I are out grabbing a bite and Ibrought along this cutie.


----------



## acrowcounted

GoldFish8 said:


> So much perfection in this picture  love your baby B! Is this the one in clemence?


Yes, it’s clemence. I was worried it would feel too “squishy” but it actually feels so luxurious. Like a thicker, veinfree Togo!


----------



## momasaurus

Ev23 said:


> View attachment 4488188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my Picotin 18 in the new color Vert Bosphore!


Looks like a great chameleon color!


----------



## GoldFish8

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, it’s clemence. I was worried it would feel too “squishy” but it actually feels so luxurious. Like a thicker, veinfree Togo!


It looks like an absolute dream! One day I will have a baby B in clemence too!


----------



## Pokie607

Waiting for a friend with mini Constance


----------



## Harvard Girl

A date with my lovely Miss K


----------



## mcpro




----------



## dooneybaby

Finally I have a reason to wear pink and red Clic Clacs together:


----------



## dooneybaby

peppers90 said:


> Jungle Love rainbow and 25cm Bambou
> 
> View attachment 4488448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488450


I'm OBSESSED with that green!


----------



## Rami00




----------



## papertiger

Rami00 said:


>



Bravo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Justin392

My 2nd Hermès bag arrived today! Picotin!

I was wanting a bag that was more casual for those days I don’t have to get dressed up. Coincidentally, today was one of those days!


----------



## Purseloco

Justin392 said:


> My 2nd Hermès bag arrived today! Picotin!
> 
> I was wanting a bag that was more casual for those days I don’t have to get dressed up. Coincidentally, today was one of those days!


Lovely. Is that Raisin?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Spending my birthday in Bali~ Loving my new H swimsuit!


----------



## Rami00

It would be nice to see this color on à la carte, chèvre section to be exact


----------



## H Ever After

Rami00 said:


> It would be nice to see this color on à la carte, chèvre section to be exact



Agreed!  And I just have to say, you take the best photos!!


----------



## Rami00

lilmizviv said:


> Agreed!  And I just have to say, you take the best photos!!


Thank you


----------



## mea_culpa

mauihappyplace said:


> Cabacity with Miss B tucked inside on the NYC bus. I have been using the Cabacity this weekend as my shopping tote. Even most of the SA’s at H had never seen one


This is fabulous for travel and running around in the city.  Love it!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Spending my birthday in Bali~ Loving my new H swimsuit!
> 
> View attachment 4490920





Rami00 said:


> It would be nice to see this color on à la carte, chèvre section to be exact


Both of you have a beautiful model image here. Very artistic poses.


----------



## Meta

Purseloco said:


> Lovely. Is that Raisin?


No, it's Ultraviolet.


----------



## tlamdang08

Running errands...


Rami00 said:


>


OMG this is a good one


----------



## Mosman

Rami00 said:


>



Gorgeous bag !!! Mr statue must love you for styling his standing.


----------



## 1LV

Table loaded with deliciousness!


----------



## tlamdang08

Coffee time with H-deco mug


----------



## steffysstyle

Out with miss barenia Constance today!


----------



## tlamdang08

steffysstyle said:


> Out with miss barenia Constance today!
> 
> View attachment 4492004


 your look is so lovely 
I dressed all whites today too but then I forgot I have necklace in multiple colors


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## steffysstyle

tlamdang08 said:


> your look is so lovely
> I dressed all whites today too but then I forgot I have necklace in multiple colors



Thank you!

Your scarf and bag both add gorgeous pops of colour to your all-white outfit!


----------



## teha

Robe do Soir ..... my love. Last week in Cannes.


----------



## Julide

tlamdang08 said:


> your look is so lovely
> I dressed all whites today too but then I forgot I have necklace in multiple colors


Love love love how you tied your mousseline!


----------



## tlamdang08

Julide said:


> Love love love how you tied your mousseline!


It takes a lot of practices
Thanks


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Still loving my new H belt, today it inspired me to go all in on red


----------



## dooneybaby

If I'm going to lose my sanity at work, I'm going to do it fashionably. LOL


----------



## xiaoxiao

steffysstyle said:


> Out with miss barenia Constance today!
> 
> View attachment 4492004



Wow. Simply stunning!!!!


----------



## steffysstyle

xiaoxiao said:


> Wow. Simply stunning!!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## nymeria

dooneybaby said:


> If I'm going to lose my sanity at work, I'm going to do it fashionably. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492528
> View attachment 4492529


Love it- that will be my motto now


----------



## lifeactually

Mini Halzan in the fitting room


----------



## Dupsy

dooneybaby said:


> If I'm going to lose my sanity at work, I'm going to do it fashionably. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492528
> View attachment 4492529



I hear you! Planning on doing the same tomorrow


----------



## atelierforward

dooneybaby said:


> If I'm going to lose my sanity at work, I'm going to do it fashionably. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492528
> View attachment 4492529


Well said. My motto precisely!  Loving your work outfit combo!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

dooneybaby said:


> If I'm going to lose my sanity at work, I'm going to do it fashionably. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492528
> View attachment 4492529


Gorgeous outfit ! Is your Kelly chocolate by any chance ? I’m dreaming of a vintage chocolate B or K with gage...I love the way the older hardware looks ...


----------



## Orchidlady

Me at 22 weeks pregnant with twins


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Orchidlady said:


> Me at 22 weeks pregnant with twins


You look amazingly chic and so petite for 22 weeks ! I was the exact opposite - I remember measuring 49cms at 37 weeks ...and I had my twins two weeks later- enjoy this special special time ! Mods- sorry for being OT ...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## leuleu

steffysstyle said:


> Out with miss barenia Constance today!
> 
> View attachment 4492004


You are always SO chic !
I like your pics.


----------



## steffysstyle

leuleu said:


> You are always SO chic !
> I like your pics.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dooneybaby said:


> If I'm going to lose my sanity at work, I'm going to do it fashionably. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492528
> View attachment 4492529


Giiiiiirl... that is my motto too!!!! Looking good!


----------



## boomer1234

Took the new B out for a spin


----------



## Tonimichelle

boomer1234 said:


> View attachment 4494350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the new B out for a spin


Awesome photo and you look fabulous!


----------



## Orchidlady

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> You look amazingly chic and so petite for 22 weeks ! I was the exact opposite - I remember measuring 49cms at 37 weeks ...and I had my twins two weeks later- enjoy this special special time ! Mods- sorry for being OT ...



Awww thanks hun! Congrats on your twins!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Getting my coffee pods!


----------



## Darma

On my wrist the other day


----------



## craielover

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4494539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my coffee pods!


I have the same top! Unfortunately not the same B... What color is it?


----------



## dooneybaby

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4494539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my coffee pods!


Oooo. Please share intel on the shoes!


----------



## Serena1307

A normal day at the office with my Farandole ♥️


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Day out with KP


----------



## tlamdang08

Me, K25, Twilly and Maxi Twilly. Sunday best at church.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Orchidlady said:


> Awww thanks hun! Congrats on your twins!


They are now 12!!  Enjoy this time and look after yourself ! any and all trips to H would be a highly recommended distraction- once the babies come ...it may be a while before your next visit ! Such a special time


----------



## ms_sivalley

kleider said:


> I have the same top! Unfortunately not the same B... What color is it?


T-shirts are great Mommy’s uniforms lol. The B is in etain


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

dooneybaby said:


> Oooo. Please share intel on the shoes!


They are from Dorateymur


----------



## ms_sivalley

Getting ice cream to celebrate National Ice Cream Day lol


----------



## Orchidlady

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> They are now 12!!  Enjoy this time and look after yourself ! any and all trips to H would be a highly recommended distraction- once the babies come ...it may be a while before your next visit ! Such a special time



My best friend is having her bachelorette party in Paris next April, the twins will be 6 months then and hubby already agreed to let me go . Mommy need to get some time off and another quota bag lol.


----------



## craielover

Twillies protect the white strap for the trip!


----------



## tabbi001

Jungle love rainbow tunic and gambade necklace


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Orchidlady said:


> My best friend is having her bachelorette party in Paris next April, the twins will be 6 months then and hubby already agreed to let me go . Mommy need to get some time off and another quota bag lol.


Love your thinking and planning ahead !! I wish I was as clever as you !! Take good care of yourself - you need to conserve all your precious energy for the babies and all trips to H ! Your DH sounds adorable too !


----------



## Julide

tabbi001 said:


> Jungle love rainbow tunic and gambade necklace


The tunic seems to have a jacquard background? I like the design even more with the added texture! You look amazing!


----------



## tabbi001

Julide said:


> The tunic seems to have a jacquard background? I like the design even more with the added texture! You look amazing!


Yes it's jacquard and that makes it more interesting. Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

tabbi001 said:


> Jungle love rainbow tunic and gambade necklace


Twins with you on the tunic, I just love it. So it's reversible then? I wore it for the first time with the print and the label behind.


----------



## tabbi001

periogirl28 said:


> Twins with you on the tunic, I just love it. So it's reversible then? I wore it for the first time with the print and the label behind.


Yeah it's supposed to be worn with the print at the back. But the neckline is the same so I tried it this way. It's more fun to see the print when I look in the mirror


----------



## periogirl28

tabbi001 said:


> Yeah it's supposed to be worn with the print at the back. But the neckline is the same so I tried it this way. It's more fun to see the print when I look in the mirror


I think it's cool. We get 2 looks.


----------



## noahhoke

My Birkin 35 Gold Togo with GHW in the office today next to my LV Neverfull GM Damier Ebene work bag.  First time taking my Birkin out as it just arrived TODAY from The RealReal!  An amazing graduation gift from my family.  Extremely thankful and it still doesn't feel like this is a reality!


----------



## neverfull3

The B and the rodeo are amazing.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

kleider said:


> Twillies protect the white strap for the trip!


Love this idea! Going to copy you!
Question: how are you tying the twilly on your wrist? 
Thank you!


----------



## DR2014

Traveling today with my well-loved gold Victoria.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nymeria

noahhoke said:


> My Birkin 35 Gold Togo with GHW in the office today next to my LV Neverfull GM Damier Ebene work bag.  First time taking my Birkin out as it just arrived TODAY from The RealReal!  An amazing graduation gift from my family.  Extremely thankful and it still doesn't feel like this is a reality!


Congrats on 2 HUGE milestones


----------



## noahhoke

nymeria said:


> Congrats on 2 HUGE milestones



Aw, thank you so much!


----------



## meowmeow94

I’m so obsessed with my new Oran sandals Black Birkin as background


----------



## baggirl1986

Orchidlady said:


> Me at 22 weeks pregnant with twins


You look great!


----------



## baggirl1986

meowmeow94 said:


> I’m so obsessed with my new Oran sandals Black Birkin as background


They are great I love neutral colors!!


----------



## baggirl1986

acrowcounted said:


> More of a still life shot than an action shot but it makes me so cheerful to see all the colors together.  My current ‘big three’ collection...  All with PHW.
> 
> Sunlight vs Interior lighting
> View attachment 4481155
> View attachment 4481156


Love them!!


----------



## peppers90

Lift pendant, silk, Kelly and sandals.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Fally420

peppers90 said:


> Lift pendant, silk, Kelly and sandals.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4499230
> View attachment 4499229



absolutely stunning! great color combinations and details!


----------



## peppers90

Fally420 said:


> absolutely stunning! great color combinations and details!



Thank you Fally♥️


----------



## baggirl1986

peppers90 said:


> Lift pendant, silk, Kelly and sandals.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4499230
> View attachment 4499229


Both sandals and the bag - beautiful!


----------



## ANN-11

Picking up some stuff at the store yesterday.


----------



## angelicskater16

Running errands with my new Picotin Touch ♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Holsby

peppers90 said:


> Lift pendant, silk, Kelly and sandals.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4499230
> View attachment 4499229


*peppers*, I always love to see your pictures and I like your style!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bentley143

Took a few of my girls on vacation


----------



## hsim928

Wore my new oran sandals for the first time yesterday. Pretty comfortable! And I haven’t taken out my b25 in awhile.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## craielover

peppers90 said:


> Lift pendant, silk, Kelly and sandals.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4499230
> View attachment 4499229


Amazing outfit with your special order kelly! Loved every detail on you!


----------



## renet

Out on a movie/lunch date with my DH and C18 BE.


----------



## tlamdang08

Two days ago at the LAX airport.... 
Herbag get to shine in this vacation.
the New Libris stole and "Voyage" cardigan save me from the freezing cold in Airport lounge. Twilly is a bonus


----------



## Jaaanice

Ev23 said:


> View attachment 4488188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my Picotin 18 in the new color Vert Bosphore!


the color looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## bobkat1991

peppers90 said:


> Lift pendant, silk, Kelly and sandals.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4499230
> View attachment 4499229


*You always look SO put together and lovely, peppers90!  I really enjoy seeing your pictures, and hope you never stop posting them!*


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Out on a movie/lunch date with my DH and C18 BE.


Wowwwww, gorgeous C!


----------



## LuckyBitch

angelicskater16 said:


> Running errands with my new Picotin Touch ♥️♥️♥️♥️


A really beautiful bag... Wear it in good health.


----------



## Pokie607

tlamdang08 said:


> Two days ago at the LAX airport....
> Herbag get to shine in this vacation.
> the New Libris stole and "Voyage" cardigan save me from the freezing cold in Airport lounge. Twilly is a bonus


Such a fun color. You must have been the most fashionable person on the plane!


----------



## tlamdang08

Pokie607 said:


> Such a fun color. You must have been the most fashionable person on the plane!


Thank you for your kind words.
 The airport Internation terminal is a source to see many live fashionistas around the world( in my opinion.) I often get inspiration from Korean and Japanese.


----------



## acrowcounted

Grabbed my K25 today for running birthday errands since I needed something hands-free to carry balloons and cake. My little girl turned three!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Got the mini Kelly as an evening bag but it turns out I use it to run errands more than anything else lol


----------



## nymeria

acrowcounted said:


> Grabbed my K25 today for running birthday errands since I needed something hands-free to carry balloons and cake. My little girl turned three!
> View attachment 4500622


Love the way the bag and cake match! Happy BD, Zoe and many more


----------



## acrowcounted

nymeria said:


> Love the way the bag and cake match! Happy BD, Zoe and many more


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowwwww, gorgeous C!


Thank you, dear TBH!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

acrowcounted said:


> Grabbed my K25 today for running birthday errands since I needed something hands-free to carry balloons and cake. My little girl turned three!
> View attachment 4500622


Oh my gosh, so cuuuttteee! Happy Birthday Zoe!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## yoyo89

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4500625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the mini Kelly as an evening bag but it turns out I use it to run errands more than anything else lol



You look great!! Do you mind sharing your height? I am 5'8 and I am not sure if mini Kelly would be too small on me. Thanks!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

yoyo89 said:


> You look great!! Do you mind sharing your height? I am 5'8 and I am not sure if mini Kelly would be too small on me. Thanks!!


Thanks!  I am 5’ 6” on a good day lol


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Sunday, Out with B25


----------



## HavLab

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4500625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the mini Kelly as an evening bag but it turns out I use it to run errands more than anything else lol



Looks great and I can totally see this as the perfect errands bag.  who knew?!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Constance and cotton candy!!2 if my favorite treats!!


----------



## haute okole

My Blouse Espirit Kimono and Lindy!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

haute okole said:


> My Blouse Espirit Kimono and Lindy!


You look ecstatic ! That’s the only way to leave an H boutique- help carrying your super big orange bags and a beaming smile !! Congratulations!


----------



## Pokie607

haute okole said:


> My Blouse Espirit Kimono and Lindy!


You look fabulous! And that is my local boutique too! I recognize your SA, he’s not mine but he’s always super friendly when I see him!


----------



## yoyo89

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4500992
> 
> Sunday, Out with B25


Fabulous! Is this etain color?


----------



## Purseloco

haute okole said:


> My Blouse Espirit Kimono and Lindy!


Love your blouse.


----------



## littleming

Beautiful weekend out and about with Ms RP B25.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wow, ladies, great job!!! Loving all those beautiful beautiful in action shots.


----------



## GoldFish8

You guys. I’ve been bad.


----------



## De sac

GoldFish8 said:


> You guys. I’ve been bad.


Enjoy it.


----------



## LuckyBitch

GoldFish8 said:


> You guys. I’ve been bad.


Good girls go to heaven, bad girls go EVERYWHERE ! Enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## kellyh




----------



## kellyh




----------



## GoldFish8

kellyh said:


> View attachment 4501954


Your birkin is amazing. But I am dying over your ring


----------



## GoldFish8

LuckyBitch said:


> Good girls go to heaven, bad girls go EVERYWHERE ! Enjoy your beautiful bag.


Haha.. very true!


----------



## Dextersmom

Enjoying my favorite acai bowl with my RC tpm.


----------



## kellyh

GoldFish8 said:


> Your birkin is amazing. But I am dying over your ring


Thank you......


----------



## lifeactually

In the fitting room...


----------



## tlamdang08

Voyage cardigan ....in July


----------



## amanda_wanghx

yoyo89 said:


> Fabulous! Is this etain color?


Yes it is ☺️


----------



## mcpro




----------



## mcpro




----------



## steffysstyle

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4502376



What a beauty!


----------



## tlamdang08

Casual day with clic 16


----------



## xiaoxiao

Back in town and so happy to stay put before the next vacation!


----------



## lulilu

tlamdang08 said:


> Voyage cardigan ....in July



I hope you were wearing it just for photos -- must be so hot!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro

steffysstyle said:


> What a beauty!



Thank you


----------



## azukitea




----------



## renet

Late/combined posting of another L26 (Touch) addition along with Bastia Verso and PM Rodeo.  These comes as a belated anniversary and birthday presents. 
L26 is my most used bag, supporting my handsfree needs.


----------



## xiaoxiao

renet said:


> Late/combined posting of another L26 (Touch) addition along with Bastia Verso and PM Rodeo.  These comes as a belated anniversary and birthday
> L26 is my most used bag, supporting my handsfree needs.



Love that touch!!!! Beautiful color.


----------



## momasaurus

renet said:


> Late/combined posting of another L26 (Touch) addition along with Bastia Verso and PM Rodeo.  These comes as a belated anniversary and birthday presents.
> L26 is my most used bag, supporting my handsfree needs.


Beautiful green.


----------



## acrowcounted

renet said:


> Late/combined posting of another L26 (Touch) addition along with Bastia Verso and PM Rodeo.  These comes as a belated anniversary and birthday presents.
> L26 is my most used bag, supporting my handsfree needs.


Love all the colors you chose!


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Late/combined posting of another L26 (Touch) addition along with Bastia Verso and PM Rodeo.  These comes as a belated anniversary and birthday presents.
> L26 is my most used bag, supporting my handsfree needs.


Huge congratulations, dear renet!  The Lindy 26 Touch is gorgeous!!   And the Rodeo and Bastia are perfect!!


----------



## renet

xiaoxiao said:


> Love that touch!!!! Beautiful color.


Thanks, dear xiaoxiao!  Yes, Blue Electric is my fav brighter blue hue among all H blue. This is my second Blue Electric bag. 



momasaurus said:


> Beautiful green.


Thanks, dear momasaurus!  Love at first sight with this color too. 



acrowcounted said:


> Love all the colors you chose!


Thanks, dear acrowcounted! DH is the one who chose them all but I am in love with all these! 



crisbac said:


> Huge congratulations, dear renet!  The Lindy 26 Touch is gorgeous!!   And the Rodeo and Bastia are perfect!!


Thanks, dear crisbac! This is my first bag with a touch of croc but I am loving the bag and Lindy is still my daily bag that I grab every morning. Both Rodeo and Bastia Verso also came as a “deserts” to top off the “main” Lindy.


----------



## tlamdang08

lulilu said:


> I hope you were wearing it just for photos -- must be so hot!


Outside is terribly hot; inside is the opposite.


----------



## sf_newyorker

I may be in vacation now (ok still answering work texts/emails), but my petite h tote is working OT. Happy to have her with me as I recharge in the backyard of my childhood (Ocean Beach).


----------



## craielover

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4503344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be in vacation now (ok still answering work texts/emails), but my petite h tote is working OT. Happy to have her with me as I recharge in the backyard of my childhood (Ocean Beach).


This petit H bag is so unique!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Waiting for my DS at his orthodontist appointment- cuivre novillo 35B - will be back again today for my DD - and I had my appointment (corrective braces)  yesterday - I thought H was expensive!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

My H stack working away in the office...


----------



## GoldFish8

Growing more and more obsessed with this twilly. Rawr!


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Growing more and more obsessed with this twilly. Rawr!


Marvelous twilly choice more your bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GoldFish8

kleider said:


> Marvelous twilly choice more your bag!


Thank you!! I don’t think I will ever change it. Goes too well.


----------



## fabuleux

B40 enjoying this gorgeous summer weather. #fjord #BleuTempête


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Omg. That’s def on my list! Love the print!


----------



## littleblackbag

I've had my Evelyne for just over ten years now, used it an awful lot first few years. Then slowed down as I bought different bags.  I bring it out every now and then, and this year I want to use it more. I shall be taking it on holiday to Portugal soon. Very excited about that. 

Anyway, I took it out for a test drive today, to see how heavy it got. Have felt it be a bit too heavy in the past, but I now have a LV key pouch which is perfect for keeping cards and some loose change in, and doesn't make carrying the Evelyne too heavy. 

Wasn't sure it would go with a dress either, but I feel it works quite well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiaoxiao said:


> Back in town and so happy to stay put before the next vacation!


Looking so cute as always !!!


----------



## wantitneedit

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4503451
> 
> Waiting for my DS at his orthodontist appointment- cuivre novillo 35B - will be back again today for my DD - and I had my appointment (corrective braces)  yesterday - I thought H was expensive!


lovely.  Can i ask how are you liking the novillo leather? How does it hold up to everyday use? Has it become slouchier with time? Its a nice pic of the leather.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

wantitneedit said:


> lovely.  Can i ask how are you liking the novillo leather? How does it hold up to everyday use? Has it become slouchier with time? Its a nice pic of the leather.



Hello @wantitneedit - I’m enjoying the novillo - it’s a much more casual look and feel compared to my other two B35’s in Togo (rouge Grenat- and orange ) but I think the phw and the novillo makes it feel a much more casual bag that is perfect for everyday ...but I don’t think it’s necessarily slouchier/puddlier but I do find it almost to be more “flexible”- whereas the Togo feels almost dressier ...if that makes sense ...attached are photos of it standing and waiting to be used tomorrow...I find it perfect for daily use in my denim gear , workout clothes (if only I actually made it to the gym) supermarket and daily errand runs ...


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> Late/combined posting of another L26 (Touch) addition along with Bastia Verso and PM Rodeo.  These comes as a belated anniversary and birthday presents.
> L26 is my most used bag, supporting my handsfree needs.


Beautiful dear renet! Happy belated birthday and anniversary!


----------



## ANN-11

Today


----------



## baggirl1986

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4504869
> 
> B40 enjoying this gorgeous summer weather. #fjord #BleuTempête


Oh I love this blue, I am so into black and beige bags, I feel I do not know how to wear other colors


----------



## baggirl1986

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4503344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be in vacation now (ok still answering work texts/emails), but my petite h tote is working OT. Happy to have her with me as I recharge in the backyard of my childhood (Ocean Beach).


This is the first time I see this bag it is lovely


----------



## baggirl1986

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4502373


I love this color combo!


----------



## EmilyM111

GoldFish8 said:


> Growing more and more obsessed with this twilly. Rawr!


You're a bad influence, I've just ordered that twilly


----------



## mcpro

baggirl1986 said:


> I love this color combo!



Thank you 
Me too!!  I’m starting to love the color


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful dear renet! Happy belated birthday and anniversary!


Thank you, dear AtB! Cheers!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

A NYC action shot, in an Uber:


----------



## azukitea

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4505700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NYC action shot, in an Uber:


Congrats!!
K32 Goldie GHW is such a classic, in terms of size and combo, what a score!


----------



## GoldFish8

nikka007 said:


> You're a bad influence, I've just ordered that twilly


Girl.. I’m the worst!


----------



## DR2014

azukitea said:


> Congrats!!
> K32 Goldie GHW is such a classic, in terms of size and combo, what a score!


Thanks so much, azukitea!  I love my new Goldie!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Peek a boo H!


----------



## Dextersmom

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4505700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NYC action shot, in an Uber:


I can't take it....your new Kelly is just too gorgeous for words.


----------



## DR2014

Dextersmom said:


> I can't take it....your new Kelly is just too gorgeous for words.


LOL, Dextersmom - LOVE that emoji!!!! And thank you!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Hello @wantitneedit - I’m enjoying the novillo - it’s a much more casual look and feel compared to my other two B35’s in Togo (rouge Grenat- and orange ) but I think the phw and the novillo makes it feel a much more casual bag that is perfect for everyday ...but I don’t think it’s necessarily slouchier/puddlier but I do find it almost to be more “flexible”- whereas the Togo feels almost dressier ...if that makes sense ...attached are photos of it standing and waiting to be used tomorrow...I find it perfect for daily use in my denim gear , workout clothes (if only I actually made it to the gym) supermarket and daily errand runs ...


I love the smooth look !


----------



## baggirl1986

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4505700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NYC action shot, in an Uber:


Love this color!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the smooth look !


Thank you - I’m living it too ! So glad she found her way to me !


----------



## jp23

Wore this pretty lady today while running errands ✨


----------



## jp23

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4505700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NYC action shot, in an Uber:


i love how the Kelly looks with the flap folded in mine is always like that too ❤️


----------



## jp23

acrowcounted said:


> Grabbed my K25 today for running birthday errands since I needed something hands-free to carry balloons and cake. My little girl turned three!
> View attachment 4500622


Soooo cute I love the red ❤️


----------



## feeefeee

Haven’t taken my B30 goldie out for ages.


----------



## tlamdang08

jp23 said:


> Wore this pretty lady today while running errands ✨


OMG


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

littleblackbag said:


> I've had my Evelyne for just over ten years now, used it an awful lot first few years. Then slowed down as I bought different bags.  I bring it out every now and then, and this year I want to use it more. I shall be taking it on holiday to Portugal soon. Very excited about that.
> 
> Anyway, I took it out for a test drive today, to see how heavy it got. Have felt it be a bit too heavy in the past, but I now have a LV key pouch which is perfect for keeping cards and some loose change in, and doesn't make carrying the Evelyne too heavy.
> 
> Wasn't sure it would go with a dress either, but I feel it works quite well.



looking good!


----------



## thyme

Colourful H from top to toe..!


----------



## littleblackbag

chincac said:


> Colourful H from top to toe..!
> 
> View attachment 4506561


Right back at ya! xx


----------



## tlamdang08

Herbag under the rain


----------



## MsAli

Twilly Twins!


----------



## ff2904

I love big charm on B25


----------



## Purseloco

ff2904 said:


> I love big charm on B25


I do too!


----------



## Tonimichelle

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4504869
> 
> B40 enjoying this gorgeous summer weather. #fjord #BleuTempête


Oh I love this! Gorgeous blue and the fjord leather is so beautiful with the veins running through it.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Today at the park, walking the doggies.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

A couple of days ago. Walking the doggies  
DH carried the bag as it was filled to the brim with dog treats   and very heavy. 





Rare occasion without the dogs  In a fitting room. 



It’s really fun to dress up the hat with different twillies.


----------



## tolliv

My Sorority Sister’s and I are reading to a winery. This cutie is the perfect bag.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tolliv said:


> My Sorority Sister’s and I are reading to a winery. This cutie is the perfect bag.


My SA encouraged me to try on a J28 in gold - needless to say, I loved it. On my shortlist for next bag (if my K28 doesn’t  come first!).


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> Twilly Twins!
> View attachment 4506617


That's lovely, my dear MsAli!


----------



## wantitneedit

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Hello @wantitneedit - I’m enjoying the novillo - it’s a much more casual look and feel compared to my other two B35’s in Togo (rouge Grenat- and orange ) but I think the phw and the novillo makes it feel a much more casual bag that is perfect for everyday ...but I don’t think it’s necessarily slouchier/puddlier but I do find it almost to be more “flexible”- whereas the Togo feels almost dressier ...if that makes sense ...attached are photos of it standing and waiting to be used tomorrow...I find it perfect for daily use in my denim gear , workout clothes (if only I actually made it to the gym) supermarket and daily errand runs ...


great info @WhyMrBabcock!  i look forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## MommyDaze

Porc Faco. Perfect for this outdoor wedding.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purseloco

MommyDaze said:


> Porc Faco. Perfect for this outdoor wedding.
> View attachment 4508252


What a unique and lovely clutch.


----------



## MightyBigRed

jp23 said:


> Wore this pretty lady today while running errands ✨



This bag is gorgeous-what is it?


----------



## jp23

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG


Thank you ❤️


----------



## jp23

MightyBigRed said:


> This bag is gorgeous-what is it?


It’s a vintage ring bag in croc


----------



## hclubfan

MaryAndDogs said:


> Today at the park, walking the doggies.
> View attachment 4506967
> 
> View attachment 4506968


Ok, you and your dogs are amazing if you can walk them while carrying a Kelly!!! I had to put all of my Hermes bags away this year, as we welcomed a new puppy into our lives, and whenever I pick up my bag, that is his cue that we’re going into the car, which causes him to go nuts jumping all over me and the bag!! Needless to say, Hermes and my puppy—who is clearly in the midst of training—are not a good match right now!! So kudos to you for being able to use nice things while walking your dogs!!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

jp23 said:


> Wore this pretty lady today while running errands ✨


Wow !! You are so chic running errands ...I would have stalked you if I ever came across you and your gorgeous bag in the supermarketStriking outfit !! Love it - thank you so for sharing !


----------



## mauihappyplace

jp23 said:


> It’s a vintage ring bag in croc


----------



## craielover

So many eye candies lately! Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## HJeon

First ride with my baby constance 

And mod shot in a fitting room with constance in apricot.


----------



## EmilyM111

Kelly is going on business @GoldFish8


----------



## azukitea

nikka007 said:


> Kelly is going on business @GoldFish8


So nice to have sellier K32 as your business trip companion


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> That's lovely, my dear MsAli!


Thank you, sweet friend!


----------



## noahhoke

Working hard or hardly working?


----------



## GoldFish8

nikka007 said:


> Kelly is going on business @GoldFish8


Looks so good!!!  Glad to have enabled you in this situation


----------



## ladysarah

My scarf used as a hobo... does this count?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## EmilyM111

azukitea said:


> So nice to have sellier K32 as your business trip companion


I adore her


----------



## boomer1234

Finally used my rose Sakura jige and I am in love!


----------



## noegirl

MaryAndDogs said:


> A couple of days ago. Walking the doggies
> DH carried the bag as it was filled to the brim with dog treats   and very heavy.
> 
> View attachment 4506975
> 
> 
> 
> Rare occasion without the dogs  In a fitting room.
> View attachment 4506977
> 
> 
> It’s really fun to dress up the hat with different twillies.
> View attachment 4506978



Love your whole look! Now I want your tunic and the hat


----------



## amanda_wanghx

Day out with B25✨


----------



## bobkat1991

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4511946
> 
> Day out with B25✨


*You look wonderful, and what a beautifully composed photo!*


----------



## xiaoxiao

Avoiding the Swiss alps traffic. Happy weekend!


----------



## Pokie607

amanda_wanghx said:


> View attachment 4511946
> 
> Day out with B25✨


Such the perfect little bag!


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> Avoiding the Swiss alps traffic. Happy weekend!



What a bag boss you are!!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> What a bag boss you are!!!!!



 thank you thank you. My favorite travel bag!


----------



## pinkorchid20

xiaoxiao said:


> Avoiding the Swiss alps traffic. Happy weekend!


Ooooh clever! You need to share that secret with me for my business trips to Zurich  Those rides drive me crazy every time.


----------



## xiaoxiao

pinkorchid20 said:


> Ooooh clever! You need to share that secret with me for my business trips to Zurich  Those rides drive me crazy every time.




Errrrr I must admit, I’m afraid of heights and with all those helicopter accidents it’s better to take the train.  I know. I know. I’m such a chicken sh*t. It does save time, and fun to see from high up. But it would be my last resort.... just me though (Again, mainly because I’m such a chicken sh*t)!


----------



## the_comfortista

Massai Cut bag in the color Mykonos


----------



## pinkorchid20

xiaoxiao said:


> Errrrr I must admit, I’m afraid of heights and with all those helicopter accidents it’s better to take the train.  I know. I know. I’m such a chicken sh*t. It does save time, and fun to see from high up. But it would be my last resort.... just me though (Again, mainly because I’m such a chicken sh*t)!


You are not alone


----------



## periogirl28

Black Chevre Sellier SO 25K. Matching the Egyptian decor at Harrods in Chanel Metiers. Happy weekend!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4512483
> 
> Black Chevre Sellier SO 25K. Matching the Egyptian decor at Harrods in Chanel Metiers. Happy weekend!



Suits you to the T!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> Suits you to the T!


Thank you!


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4512483
> 
> Black Chevre Sellier SO 25K. Matching the Egyptian decor at Harrods in Chanel Metiers. Happy weekend!


Love your outfit...matching the theme indeed
Makes me miss Harrods...visiting in 3 months


----------



## Hillychristie

Stumbled upon a cool Japanese cafe...love the yuzu sorbet


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hillychristie said:


> Stumbled upon a cool Japanese cafe...love the yuzu sorbet


Beautiful dress and Kelly


----------



## Tonimichelle

xiaoxiao said:


> Avoiding the Swiss alps traffic. Happy weekend!


Wow! Fabulous photo and gorgeous barenia Kelly!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

the_comfortista said:


> Massai Cut bag in the color Mykonos
> 
> View attachment 4512389


She’s lovely! Is that swift?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tonimichelle said:


> Wow! Fabulous photo and gorgeous barenia Kelly!!



 dear!!


----------



## the_comfortista

Tonimichelle said:


> She’s lovely! Is that swift?



Thank you! Yes it is.


----------



## haute okole

My new braided Birkin!


----------



## 336

I am running late again...


----------



## Rami00

RC/RP


----------



## dooneybaby

Miss Davly and her Clic Clac sidekick wait patiently for me to get off work.


----------



## EmilyM111

Courtesy of Polish LOT - Kelly has her own row


----------



## nymeria

nikka007 said:


> Courtesy of Polish LOT - Kelly has its own row


As well she deserves!


----------



## Dextersmom

Last night at dinner with my Gold Evelyne PM.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## am2022

Loving all the action photos - hope everybody is having a great summer - old and trusty Goldie evie GM !!! ❤️


----------



## 336

Waiting for my lunch!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

336 said:


> Waiting for my lunch!



336, the bag is gorgeous as is the scarf! Can I ask the scarf style? I need a black and white scarf


----------



## ice75

336 said:


> Waiting for my lunch!


Beautiful! I have the same scarf and it's my most used scarf. Very easy to match with my clothing


----------



## 336

GAMOGIRL said:


> 336, the bag is gorgeous as is the scarf! Can I ask the scarf style? I need a black and white scarf



Hi GAMOGIRL, it’s Jaguar Quetzal and I’ve attached a pic for you  it is my favourite scarf as it goes with everything like @ice75 said. I think it’s from last year?


----------



## DR2014

336 said:


> Hi GAMOGIRL, it’s Jaguar Quetzal and I’ve attached a pic for you  it is my favourite scarf as it goes with everything like @ice75 said. I think it’s from last year?


twins!!!  its my most used as well, followed closely by my awooooo


----------



## momasaurus

dooneybaby said:


> Miss Davly and her Clic Clac sidekick wait patiently for me to get off work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4513286


Dalvy is my favorite bag. Great color!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Really liking the chameleon Halzan as a work bag even in deep black in the trailing weeks of summer.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

hclubfan said:


> Ok, you and your dogs are amazing if you can walk them while carrying a Kelly!!! I had to put all of my Hermes bags away this year, as we welcomed a new puppy into our lives, and whenever I pick up my bag, that is his cue that we’re going into the car, which causes him to go nuts jumping all over me and the bag!! Needless to say, Hermes and my puppy—who is clearly in the midst of training—are not a good match right now!! So kudos to you for being able to use nice things while walking your dogs!!



Congratulations on getting a new puppy! Enjoy it while it lasts  
My dogs are senior citizens (13 years old) by now and most of the time I have to motivate them with organic goat cheese (their not so secret true passion ) to get their little butts off the sofa  

Wouldn't it be nice if we could get some nice Hermes collars and leashes for our doggies? After all, that was 
the original idea behind Collier de Chien, wasn't it?


----------



## bagshopr

Ms. Trim is getting a ride home from work.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

DR2014 said:


> twins!!!  its my most used as well, followed closely by my awooooo





336 said:


> Hi GAMOGIRL, it’s Jaguar Quetzal and I’ve attached a pic for you  it is my favourite scarf as it goes with everything like @ice75 said. I think it’s from last year?



Thank you! I have heard others mention this style but your picture was so striking! Off to find one for myself


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## xiaoxiao

336 said:


> Waiting for my lunch!




Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4515339




Very classy @ladysarah!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Waiting for my youngest finish with his swim lesson. Together with part of the barenia family with different aging process. I just love a leather that changes over time!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

bagshopr said:


> Ms. Trim is getting a ride home from work.


Great bag!


----------



## ladysarah

xiaoxiao said:


> Very classy @ladysarah!


You are very very kind!


----------



## Rhl2987

Hermes and spit up rags go together, right?


----------



## honhon

my reliable chameleon bleu workhorse.  K32 clemence bleu izmir


----------



## Leo the Lion

B30 Epsom in Noir with Gold!!
Check out my YouTube video!


----------



## lilpicotin

Rhl2987 said:


> Hermes and spit up rags go together, right?


I keep coming back to drool over this pic. I never thought I liked sellier or ostrich, but I may have just changed my mind!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 4505487
> View attachment 4505488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today


Stunning! Is this a 28 cm?


----------



## 336

Waiting for my size at Dior and realising I blend into the chairs


----------



## FreddieMac

Who said big bags were out?
They still have their uses


----------



## tlamdang08

Back to home
Have a nice day everyone


----------



## xiaoxiao

FreddieMac said:


> Who said big bags were out?
> They still have their uses




Said no one!!! Love it.


----------



## am2022

FreddieMac said:


> Who said big bags were out?
> They still have their uses


Yay to big bag lover you - my smallest is a 30B /32 k  I don’t think I can go smaller - love hauling stuff and grocery shopping plus wine tasting - then all your goodies are in one place ❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

336 said:


> I am running late again...


Is that etoupe or etain? Beautiful watch.


----------



## adb

What a lovely sight!


----------



## hopiko

Capucine K and hermesmatic dip-dye astrology nouveau at work!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## am2022

Miss blue jean lounging at a rustic tea ☕️ place !!!


----------



## 336

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that etoupe or etain? Beautiful watch.



Etoupe


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly25 @ an event tonight!


----------



## TC1

Had to snap a pic of the sun hitting my 35 through the window, Evelyne peeking out from behind as I swap bags


----------



## feeefeee

B25 raisn GHW Togo recently joined my H family.  What a beautiful color!


----------



## MotoChiq

At my home store this morning


----------



## tlamdang08

Pick up new twillies for my Box


----------



## periogirl28

Met up with a dear friend for coffee at Harrods and was surprised with the gift of a bag organiser, chosen to perfectly match my SO Kelly.


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4518854
> View attachment 4518855
> 
> Met up with a dear friend for coffee at Harrods and was surprised with the gift of a bag organiser, chosen to perfectly match my SO Kelly.


Beautiful colors!!


----------



## marzipanchen

wow, what a sweet and thoughtful gift!



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4518854
> View attachment 4518855
> 
> Met up with a dear friend for coffee at Harrods and was surprised with the gift of a bag organiser, chosen to perfectly match my SO Kelly.


----------



## periogirl28

marzipanchen said:


> wow, what a sweet and thoughtful gift!


From a good friend who is also an Hermes collector. She understands.


----------



## adb

Visited the store to have my belt exchanged into a longer size, get a buckle, and pick up my silver jewelry. Brought my baby kelly with me..


----------



## pierina2

Thanks for all the shots of gorgeous bags (and people) in action!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Blue Flag Birkin with the new washed silk Kachinas 90 after doing errands.  A nice way to make mundane chores more interesting.


----------



## lulilu

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for all the shots of gorgeous bags (and people) in action!
> 
> View attachment 4519008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Flag Birkin with the new washed silk Kachinas 90 after doing errands.  A nice way to make mundane chores more interesting.



A big regret for me is not getting this bag.  I love it so much.


----------



## Lovebb12

Nice ! Which twilly is the first one? Thanks!



hopiko said:


> Capucine K and hermesmatic dip-dye astrology nouveau at work!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Julide

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for all the shots of gorgeous bags (and people) in action!
> 
> View attachment 4519008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Flag Birkin with the new washed silk Kachinas 90 after doing errands.  A nice way to make mundane chores more interesting.


A stunning combination!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for all the shots of gorgeous bags (and people) in action!
> 
> View attachment 4519008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Flag Birkin with the new washed silk Kachinas 90 after doing errands.  A nice way to make mundane chores more interesting.



Absolutely


----------



## pierina2

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for all the shots of gorgeous bags (and people) in action!
> 
> View attachment 4519008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Flag Birkin with the new washed silk Kachinas 90 after doing errands.  A nice way to make mundane chores more interesting.



Aww, that’s too bad, lulilu.  I actually got it from Ann’s, not when it first came out.  The Barenia is scrumptious.


----------



## tlamdang08

“Best Sunday”and BB30 at church. 
BTW : is my bag big for my size? I feel it is big and not right for the church. Or maybe I use to size 25.


----------



## acrowcounted

tlamdang08 said:


> “Best Sunday”and BB30 at church.
> BTW : is my bag big for my size? I feel it is big and not right for the church. Or maybe I use to size 25.


It doesn’t look too big at all, but I do agree from personal experience, as a petite woman once you get a 25 everything else feels huge.


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> It doesn’t look too big at all, but I do agree from personal experience, as a petite woman once you get a 25 everything else feels huge.


Thank you for reassuring me.


----------



## kuwa

tlamdang08 said:


> “Best Sunday”and BB30 at church.
> BTW : is my bag big for my size? I feel it is big and not right for the church. Or maybe I use to size 25.


I have a BBB30, but with ghw and it’s a classic bag to me. You look lovely and so does the bag!


----------



## tlamdang08

kuwa said:


> I have a BBB30, but with ghw and it’s a classic bag to me. You look lovely and so does the bag!


Thank you and my next challenge is how to style the BB30 casually.


----------



## pierina2

Many thanks, Julide and xiaoxiao.


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you and my next challenge is how to style the BB30 casually.


I try to use a bright coloured twilly, pink, orange, blue, or tie a light coloured scarf to my black birkin and pair it with casual outfit like jeans and  white top. 


No, B30 is not too big on you, somehow the bags look bigger on photo. My Kelly 28 looks like a 32 on photo!

Hope this helps


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> I try to use a bright coloured twilly, pink, orange, blue, or tie a light coloured scarf to my black birkin and pair it with casual outfit like jeans and  white top.
> 
> 
> No, B30 is not too big on you, somehow the bags look bigger on photo. My Kelly 28 looks like a 32 on photo!
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks for the tips on brighter Twillies, a great idea! 
I don't wear jeans, but have a lot of white clothes 
Yes, your ideas help my eyes open wider. Thank you!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> “Best Sunday”and BB30 at church.
> BTW : is my bag big for my size? I feel it is big and not right for the church. Or maybe I use to size 25.


I think it looks great. Your entire outfit looks great to me.


----------



## baggirl1986

tlamdang08 said:


> “Best Sunday”and BB30 at church.
> BTW : is my bag big for my size? I feel it is big and not right for the church. Or maybe I use to size 25.


I love your look!


----------



## luxurylife88

Out in Paris with my classic  evelyne. Our Birkins and Kellys are on vacay haha


----------



## hopiko

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for all the shots of gorgeous bags (and people) in action!
> 
> View attachment 4519008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Flag Birkin with the new washed silk Kachinas 90 after doing errands.  A nice way to make mundane chores more interesting.


Beautiful combo!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## the_comfortista

Mini Halzan in rose poupre


----------



## diane278

Picked up a painting today and realized there’s an unexpected perk for becoming a Starving Art Collector: it forces me to use all my current bags, as I can’t afford any new ones. 

Cuivre Box Baton de Craie Pouchette....


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Picked up a painting today and realized there’s an unexpected perk for becoming a Starving Art Collector: it forces me to use all my current bags, as I can’t afford any new ones.
> 
> Cuivre Box Baton de Craie Pouchette....
> 
> View attachment 4519931


Wow...staring at the painting is like stepping into a museum


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Wow...staring at the painting is like stepping into a museum


That was my first impression...and what drew me to it. It’s actually the inside of the New York Public Library.  The title is Stairway to a New Journey.  Apparently, from what I’ve read, they have a number of galleries with paintings.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I think it looks great. Your entire outfit looks great to me.





baggirl1986 said:


> I love your look!


Thanks Ladies, and thanks for all the Likes


----------



## HMuse

diane278 said:


> Picked up a painting today and realized there’s an unexpected perk for becoming a Starving Art Collector: it forces me to use all my current bags, as I can’t afford any new ones.
> 
> Cuivre Box Baton de Craie Pouchette....
> 
> View attachment 4519931


i can tell you are an avid H collector, u don't just buy mainstream bags. True H fan.


----------



## essiedub

kleider said:


> Twillies protect the white strap for the trip!


Love the red hands and numeral configuration on your Heure!


----------



## tlamdang08

Back to school shopping marathon today, but I have to admit that after 3 hours I gave up on making BB30 as an everyday bag. It won’t work for me. What I did that wasn’t normal at all. I kept it in a reusable shopping bag and carried it hidden. I was nervous I would make the first scratch on it.
( I know after the first scratch, everything will be back to normal. But let’s keep it pristine for now)


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> Picked up a painting today and realized there’s an unexpected perk for becoming a Starving Art Collector: it forces me to use all my current bags, as I can’t afford any new ones.
> 
> Cuivre Box Baton de Craie Pouchette....
> 
> View attachment 4519931


Beautiful painting and your clutch is stunning!


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Back to school shopping marathon today, but I have to admit that after 3 hours I gave up on making BB30 as an everyday bag. It won’t work for me. What I did that wasn’t normal at all. I kept it in a reusable shopping bag and carried it hidden. I was nervous I would make the first scratch on it.
> ( I know after the first scratch, everything will be back to normal. But let’s keep it pristine for now)


But you did match it with white

So it's not the size but the leather that made you more wary....


----------



## runner1234

K25 Vert Verone in action


----------



## runner1234

tlamdang08 said:


> Back to school shopping marathon today, but I have to admit that after 3 hours I gave up on making BB30 as an everyday bag. It won’t work for me. What I did that wasn’t normal at all. I kept it in a reusable shopping bag and carried it hidden. I was nervous I would make the first scratch on it.
> ( I know after the first scratch, everything will be back to normal. But let’s keep it pristine for now)


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hclubfan

the_comfortista said:


> Mini Halzan in rose poupre
> 
> View attachment 4519882


I have this kaftan and I adore it!! Looks fabulous on you, as does the Halzan!


----------



## 336

the_comfortista said:


> Mini Halzan in rose poupre
> 
> View attachment 4519882



Where is your gorgeous dress from?


----------



## baggirl1986

runner1234 said:


> K25 Vert Verone in action


I like your outfit!! and the bag - a beauty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Senbei

runner1234 said:


> K25 Vert Verone in action



It matches your Alhambra bracelet so well!


----------



## adb

Date night with k belt and baby k ❤️


----------



## Phiona88

adb said:


> Date night with k belt and baby k ❤️
> View attachment 4520612



Cute outfit, you look lovely.


----------



## adb

Phiona88 said:


> Cute outfit, you look lovely.



You’re so sweet, thank you! ❤️


----------



## ghoztz

runner1234 said:


> K25 Vert Verone in action


gorgeous color!  It matches with your VCA


----------



## ANN-11

Chilling out with my Ghilly


----------



## Dextersmom

This morning before heading out for the day and later in the afternoon at the hair salon with my Rouge Tomate PM.


----------



## GoldFish8

Mama’s still got it. Maybe. Martini’s make me happy.. and confident


----------



## Ethengdurst

GoldFish8 said:


> Mama’s still got it. Maybe. Martini’s make me happy.. and confident


You definitely got it, Hot Mama!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

tlamdang08 said:


> Back to school shopping marathon today, but I have to admit that after 3 hours I gave up on making BB30 as an everyday bag. It won’t work for me. What I did that wasn’t normal at all. I kept it in a reusable shopping bag and carried it hidden. I was nervous I would make the first scratch on it.
> ( I know after the first scratch, everything will be back to normal. But let’s keep it pristine for now)


You are brave to use your Box B! I’ve turned down offers of box and tadelakt due to fear of using them. Just keep enjoying it!


----------



## the_comfortista

336 said:


> Where is your gorgeous dress from?



It’s a caftan from Emerson Fry!


----------



## the_comfortista

hclubfan said:


> I have this kaftan and I adore it!! Looks fabulous on you, as does the Halzan!



Thank you! Isn’t it just the most comfortable thing ever? It’s practically all I wear during the summer!


----------



## meowmeow94

So Happy w ms B


----------



## boomer1234

With my newly acquired picotin 18 in etoupe and my long farandole necklace! I’m in love!


----------



## GoldFish8

Ethengdurst said:


> You definitely got it, Hot Mama!!!


 Thank you!! Wearing a short light pink dress was definitely way out of my comfort zone of black, black, with some extra black


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Ethengdurst said:


> You are brave to use your Box B! I’ve turned down offers of box and tadelakt due to fear of using them. Just keep enjoying it!


Yes I am enjoy looking at it , but not brave enough to use it every day.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for all the shots of gorgeous bags (and people) in action!
> 
> View attachment 4519008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Flag Birkin with the new washed silk Kachinas 90 after doing errands.  A nice way to make mundane chores more interesting.


Welcome back 'pierina2'.  It has been a while and I miss your gorgeous shots.


----------



## Holsby

pierina2 said:


> Thanks for all the shots of gorgeous bags (and people) in action!
> 
> View attachment 4519008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Flag Birkin with the new washed silk Kachinas 90 after doing errands.  A nice way to make mundane chores more interesting.


It is good to see you are back! Looking forward to your posts. This one is beautiful. I love the blue.


----------



## lilmonkey

Summer at the park with my baby and my favorite mom bag. I have adored gold on gold for over a decade and am delighted by how seamlessly it has fit into my lifestyle.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

lilmonkey said:


> View attachment 4521953
> 
> 
> Summer at the park with my baby and my favorite mom bag. I have adored gold on gold for over a decade and am delighted by how seamlessly it has fit into my lifestyle.


Love how light and fresh your twillies are- very pretty- and your toes look great too !


----------



## momasaurus

lilmonkey said:


> View attachment 4521953
> 
> 
> Summer at the park with my baby and my favorite mom bag. I have adored gold on gold for over a decade and am delighted by how seamlessly it has fit into my lifestyle.


The twillies make this look so light and fun! Great choice.


----------



## runner1234

Kelly 28 coming to work with me today!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Wearing my new Bolduc Au Carre micro tee with blue linen shorts, rose gold Orans and white clic clac


----------



## lilmonkey

momasaurus said:


> The twillies make this look so light and fun! Great choice.


Thanks, momasaurus! Loving your nickname!


----------



## lilmonkey

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Love how light and fresh your twillies are- very pretty- and your toes look great too !


Thank you! The polish is super fun - Essie’s Mint Candy Apple!


----------



## Frivole88

did a quick shoe shopping at H Madison boutique with my Vert Vertigo B


----------



## De sac

kristinlorraine said:


> did a quick shoe shopping at H Madison boutique with my Vert Vertigo B
> 
> View attachment 4522633



Beautiful! Wish I had jumped on this colour when it was more readily available!


----------



## lilmonkey

kristinlorraine said:


> did a quick shoe shopping at H Madison boutique with my Vert Vertigo B
> 
> View attachment 4522633


Ooh! SO pretty!


----------



## Frivole88

thanks. it's my all-around B. i'm pleased the novillo leather holds up quite well. 



De sac said:


> Beautiful! Wish I had jumped on this colour when it was more readily available!





lilmonkey said:


> Ooh! SO pretty!


----------



## boomer1234

kristinlorraine said:


> did a quick shoe shopping at H Madison boutique with my Vert Vertigo B
> 
> View attachment 4522633


WOW that's stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Marmotte

B30 on my petite frame (156 cm)


----------



## tlamdang08

Marmotte said:


> B30 on my petite frame (156 cm)
> View attachment 4523144
> View attachment 4523145


You look fabulous!


----------



## mcpro

I’m ready !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wearing my new Bolduc Au Carre micro tee with blue linen shorts, rose gold Orans and white clic clac


*Ohhhhh I love this whole ensemble babe!!! Looking so Cali Classy!!!*


----------



## LuckyBitch

Marmotte said:


> B30 on my petite frame (156 cm)
> View attachment 4523144
> View attachment 4523145


It looks fabulous on you.


----------



## coloradolvr

Watermelon margarita and Miiss G. Perfect Friday afternoon.


----------



## kittynui

Marmotte said:


> B30 on my petite frame (156 cm)
> View attachment 4523144
> View attachment 4523145



and with the bag I always wanted ! Exact color size and hardware !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Marmotte said:


> B30 on my petite frame (156 cm)
> View attachment 4523144
> View attachment 4523145


Gahhhhhhh etain rghw??? Looks FANTASTIC dear! I'm drooling!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

coloradolvr said:


> View attachment 4523293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watermelon margarita and Miiss G. Perfect Friday afternoon.


Perfect accessories for goldie too!!!!


----------



## Carrierae

Finally giving my SO Kelly some love ❤️.


----------



## 336

Out today with my Lindy!


----------



## noegirl

kristinlorraine said:


> did a quick shoe shopping at H Madison boutique with my Vert Vertigo B
> 
> View attachment 4522633




Gosh this is stunning! Vv is one of my top 3 fave H colors!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## momasaurus

1LV said:


> View attachment 4523860


Fabulous bag!!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

1LV said:


> View attachment 4523860


This bag is perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## H Ever After

1LV said:


> View attachment 4523860



That is amazing!!


----------



## 1LV

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous bag!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## 1LV

H Ever After said:


> That is amazing!!


Thank you!


----------



## azukitea

Another outing with my B25


----------



## 1LV

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This bag is perfection!


Thank you!


----------



## diane278

azukitea said:


> Another outing with my B25
> 
> View attachment 4523985


I’m loving your photo with the blend of neutral colors and then the shots of gold.....


----------



## Tonimichelle

1LV said:


> View attachment 4523860


Sooooo beautiful!


----------



## CocoLover27

Waiting for my SA at Hermès Store .


----------



## 1LV

Tonimichelle said:


> Sooooo beautiful!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Mama’s still got it. Maybe. Martini’s make me happy.. and confident


I still want this bag 
What a hoarder I am. =/


----------



## nymeria

1LV said:


> View attachment 4523860


Now THAT is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## 1LV

nymeria said:


> Now THAT is one gorgeous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> I still want this bag
> What a hoarder I am. =/


Hahaha I’m guilty of being a hoarder too  I am thinking you won’t be satisfied until you get a noir with RGHW! Would you want a b25 or b30? Or will you just go for it with a SO?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Hahaha I’m guilty of being a hoarder too  I am thinking you won’t be satisfied until you get a noir with RGHW! Would you want a b25 or b30? Or will you just go for it with a SO?


I'm going to try the SO route if they allow B25 for me this round because I want noir chevre soo soooos sooo bad. Aaaand I need RGHW. So since it's offered... and If I have to, I will resort to MAJAAAA begging  After all, my SM won't want me to have 2 B30 in noir right?  Pray for me.


----------



## Dextersmom

At Whole Foods today with my Bleu Nuit PM and favorite green juice.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## B@gCr@zy

Me and my new love B25 in Paris


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm going to try the SO route if they allow B25 for me this round because I want noir chevre soo soooos sooo bad. Aaaand I need RGHW. So since it's offered... and If I have to, I will resort to MAJAAAA begging  After all, my SM won't want me to have 2 B30 in noir right?  Pray for me.


B25 noir chèvre will be stunning! I won’t judge you for begging  

But I don’t thing RGHW is offered this round of SO maybe someone else can chime in. I would have done it 100% if it had been. Not sure if that will change your course of action, but better to double check before!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> B25 noir chèvre will be stunning! I won’t judge you for begging
> 
> But I don’t thing RGHW is offered this round of SO maybe someone else can chime in. I would have done it 100% if it had been. Not sure if that will change your course of action, but better to double check before!


Someone else said it is for Birkin only.
But won't change my order... just the hardware =)


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Someone else said it is for Birkin only.
> But won't change my order... just the hardware =)



Whaaaaaaaaattttt ?!?  

Ugh, that would be so sad if I missed it. I’m not complaining, still super happy. But ugh, RGHW would have been perf. Make sure you have a backup, I def did not see RGHW, but of course I could be mistaken!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaattttt ?!?
> 
> Ugh, that would be so sad if I missed it. I’m not complaining, still super happy. But ugh, RGHW would have been perf. Make sure you have a backup, I def did not see RGHW, but of course I could be mistaken!


Yes... quite a few oddities this round. Seems SM discretion is key. Who knows. I'll let u know how it goes.... in late sep or oct for me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

B@gCr@zy said:


> Me and my new love B25 in Paris


You look so regal!


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm going to try the SO route if they allow B25 for me this round because I want noir chevre soo soooos sooo bad. Aaaand I need RGHW. So since it's offered... and If I have to, I will resort to MAJAAAA begging  After all, my SM won't want me to have 2 B30 in noir right?  Pray for me.


How could they possibly deny you?? I can see it now, and it will be gorgeous ( once it's in your arms of course!)


----------



## acrowcounted

Took my Raisin B25 shopping today. As much as I love H, when it comes to everyday clothing, Kate Spade is my jam!


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes... quite a few oddities this round. Seems SM discretion is key. Who knows. I'll let u know how it goes.... in late sep or oct for me.


Please do!! Im so bummed I missed the chance this time around. Hoping you get your b25 chevre with RGHW.. what a dream!!


----------



## DR2014

B@gCr@zy said:


> Me and my new love B25 in Paris


Beautiful!  Bag as well!


----------



## runner1234

Riding in cars with bags


----------



## ikaesmallz

Out with my B. Got the twillies this week because I felt like I had to start protecting the handles. Usually love the B/K bare but really loving the pop of color with this one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> How could they possibly deny you?? I can see it now, and it will be gorgeous ( once it's in your arms of course!)


You are soooo kind thank you dear! xoxoxxoxoxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ikaesmallz said:


> Out with my B. Got the twillies this week because I felt like I had to start protecting the handles. Usually love the B/K bare but really loving the pop of color with this one.


She looks gorgeous!!!! Is that GT?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

runner1234 said:


> Riding in cars with bags


Oh be still my


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Took my Raisin B25 shopping today. As much as I love H, when it comes to everyday clothing, Kate Spade is my jam!
> View attachment 4524341


Lovely!!! I have suddenly become  huge fan of raisin! She's gorgeous!


----------



## ikaesmallz

Israeli_Flava said:


> She looks gorgeous!!!! Is that GT?



Thank you hun! Yes she is


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ikaesmallz said:


> Thank you hun! Yes she is


jealousssssss
=)


----------



## nymeria

ikaesmallz said:


> Out with my B. Got the twillies this week because I felt like I had to start protecting the handles. Usually love the B/K bare but really loving the pop of color with this one.


beautiful color and HDW combo. YUM!


----------



## ikaesmallz

nymeria said:


> beautiful color and HDW combo. YUM!



Thank you


----------



## coloradolvr

After many failed attempts I was able to recreate the maxi twilly strap/handle for my Etoupe Evelyn GM that my SA showed me how to do.  All that work called for a sparkling Pinot Noir


----------



## Julide

coloradolvr said:


> View attachment 4525091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After many failed attempts I was able to recreate the maxi twilly strap/handle for my Etoupe Evelyn GM that my SA showed me how to do.  All that work called for a sparkling Pinot Noir


Wow! How do you do that?

The Pinot noir was much deserved!


----------



## runner1234

Today at Lauderee


----------



## tlamdang08

Julide said:


> Wow! How do you do that?
> 
> The Pinot noir was much deserved!


+1


----------



## coloradolvr

Julide said:


> Wow! How do you do that?
> 
> The Pinot noir was much deserved!


There is a YouTube video where she takes the ends and twists in opposite directions until the twilly ends up looking like a rope.  My SA had showed me how, but I couldn't remember exactly so I searched a video.  To be honest I couldn't seem to master the twisting in opposite direction concept.  Plus that twilly is really long, so it's hard to do.  I ended up tying one end to a chair and twisted in the same direction and it came out looking basically the same.  I'm not 100% sure I could pull it off again, so I won't be taking it off anytime soon!


----------



## tlamdang08

coloradolvr said:


> There is a YouTube video where she takes the ends and twists in opposite directions until the twilly ends up looking like a rope.  My SA had showed me how, but I couldn't remember exactly so I searched a video.  To be honest I couldn't seem to master the twisting in opposite direction concept.  Plus that twilly is really long, so it's hard to do.  I ended up tying one end to a chair and twisted in the same direction and it came out looking basically the same.  I'm not 100% sure I could pull it off again, so I won't be taking it off anytime soon!


Thank youuu


----------



## Julide

coloradolvr said:


> There is a YouTube video where she takes the ends and twists in opposite directions until the twilly ends up looking like a rope.  My SA had showed me how, but I couldn't remember exactly so I searched a video.  To be honest I couldn't seem to master the twisting in opposite direction concept.  Plus that twilly is really long, so it's hard to do.  I ended up tying one end to a chair and twisted in the same direction and it came out looking basically the same.  I'm not 100% sure I could pull it off again, so I won't be taking it off anytime soon!



Thank you I will try this!


----------



## Possum

coloradolvr said:


> View attachment 4525091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After many failed attempts I was able to recreate the maxi twilly strap/handle for my Etoupe Evelyn GM that my SA showed me how to do.  All that work called for a sparkling Pinot Noir


This looks fantastic! Clever you


----------



## mscha

taking my baby Paris (my Herbag name) out today to the city


----------



## xiaoxiao

Loving all the elegant shots!! You ladies rock. 

Mommy outfit of the day, school drop off woohoo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## prepster

mscha said:


> taking my baby Paris (my Herbag name) out today to the city



Stunning!  What an elegant bag. She looks great on you!


----------



## prepster

acrowcounted said:


> Took my Raisin B25 shopping today. As much as I love H, when it comes to everyday clothing, Kate Spade is my jam!
> View attachment 4524341



Gorgeous.  I need something in raisin this year. (She says while rummaging through the pantry suddenly craving raisins!)


----------



## l.ch.

Dextersmom said:


> At Whole Foods today with my Bleu Nuit PM and favorite green juice.


This is one of my dream bags (the list is long ) this color is just mesmerizing...


----------



## momasaurus

CocoLover27 said:


> View attachment 4524036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my SA at Hermès Store .


Excellent twilly-action!!


----------



## momasaurus

Dextersmom said:


> At Whole Foods today with my Bleu Nuit PM and favorite green juice.


I loooooooove bleu nuit!!


----------



## ikaesmallz

coloradolvr said:


> View attachment 4525091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After many failed attempts I was able to recreate the maxi twilly strap/handle for my Etoupe Evelyn GM that my SA showed me how to do.  All that work called for a sparkling Pinot Noir


 wow! That is beautiful! 



runner1234 said:


> Today at Lauderee


 I’m obsessed with this combo for the Constance! So pretty!


----------



## coloradolvr

ikaesmallz said:


> wow! That is beautiful!
> 
> I’m obsessed with this combo for the Constance! So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Carrierae

It took me awhile to start wearing my Kelly. I think it just felt a lot more formal than a Birkin....but I’m starting to really love it and wear it more casually too. I probably wouldn’t have thought of wearing it with leggings/athleisure wear, but I’m really starting to enjoy playing around with it. 

I have a bad habit of buying a bag and it sits in my closet for months...but then once I do start wearing it, it gets constant love. So far, all of my bags have eventually made their way out of my closet .


----------



## Dextersmom

momasaurus said:


> I loooooooove bleu nuit!!





l.ch. said:


> This is one of my dream bags (the list is long ) this color is just mesmerizing...


Bleu Nuit is amazing.  Thank you both.


----------



## floridamama

Carrierae said:


> It took me awhile to start wearing my Kelly. I think it just felt a lot more formal than a Birkin....but I’m starting to really love it and wear it more casually too. I probably wouldn’t have thought of wearing it with leggings/athleisure wear, but I’m really starting to enjoy playing around with it.
> 
> I have a bad habit of buying a bag and it sits in my closet for months...but then once I do start wearing it, it gets constant love. So far, all of my bags have eventually made their way out of my closet .


I love your casual but pulled together look, very pretty!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

At the tailor getting DS’s new high school uniform hemmed


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Should have posted the photo ! The mirror glass was filthy...noticed it way too late ...


----------



## runner1234

ikaesmallz said:


> wow! That is beautiful!
> 
> I’m obsessed with this combo for the Constance! So pretty!


Thank you dear!


----------



## runner1234

Carrierae said:


> It took me awhile to start wearing my Kelly. I think it just felt a lot more formal than a Birkin....but I’m starting to really love it and wear it more casually too. I probably wouldn’t have thought of wearing it with leggings/athleisure wear, but I’m really starting to enjoy playing around with it.
> 
> I have a bad habit of buying a bag and it sits in my closet for months...but then once I do start wearing it, it gets constant love. So far, all of my bags have eventually made their way out of my closet .


LOVE it!!! May I ask the specs?


----------



## Mtsbb1229

Took my K28 out yesterday  excuse my wrinkle linen shirt.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Herbag with maxi twilly


----------



## ANN-11

Today


----------



## yogurtmega

Little something I picked up while in Waikiki. Love the Kelly belt so understated yet dresses up any outfit instantly. The Waikiki store is also beautiful with very friendly sales associates. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Giuliana

xiaoxiao said:


> Loving all the elegant shots!! You ladies rock.
> 
> Mommy outfit of the day, school drop off woohoo


What are the specs of your Kelly? 32cm sellier in barenia? The color is gorgeous!!


----------



## DR2014

Heading out to dinner, last days at beach before school starts.


----------



## GoldFish8

xiaoxiao said:


> Loving all the elegant shots!! You ladies rock.
> 
> Mommy outfit of the day, school drop off woohoo


This is the best! I was wondering if I’m the only one who does this. Do you have snacks in your white bag? I do this when I have to take the kids somewhere and snacks won’t fit in my Kelly


----------



## Dextersmom

At the carwash today with my Rouge Tomate PM.


----------



## xiaoxiao

GoldFish8 said:


> This is the best! I was wondering if I’m the only one who does this. Do you have snacks in your white bag? I do this when I have to take the kids somewhere and snacks won’t fit in my Kelly



Yes!!! I have the water bottle and snacks in the white bag. And sometimes another change of clothing. I love those recycle bags and often put one in my bag too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Giuliana said:


> What are the specs of your Kelly? 32cm sellier in barenia? The color is gorgeous!!



Thank you! Good eye! It’s with bphw.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4526575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner, last days at beach before school starts.


Oooh, this is beautiful, I've been eyeing this model... Would you mind sharing a picture of the inside?


----------



## tlamdang08

Second week of school


----------



## ladysarah

xiaoxiao said:


> Loving all the elegant shots!! You ladies rock.
> 
> Mommy outfit of the day, school drop off woohoo


 This is just too cool for words!


----------



## DR2014

ajaxbreaker said:


> Oooh, this is beautiful, I've been eyeing this model... Would you mind sharing a picture of the inside?


Sure thing, @ajaxbreaker!  Hope these help.  I usually put a couple cards, cash, my phone, glasses and keys inside.  My glasses make it bulge out a little though.


----------



## sunrisebrew

tlamdang08 said:


> Second week of school


I like your Kelly and your outfit too. May I ask where did you get the yellow blouse?


----------



## tlamdang08

sunrisebrew said:


> I like your Kelly and your outfit too. May I ask where did you get the yellow blouse?


 The whole outfit was a DIY project by my aunt.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4527320
> View attachment 4527321
> View attachment 4527322
> 
> Sure thing, @ajaxbreaker!  Hope these help.  I usually put a couple cards, cash, my phone, glasses and keys inside.  My glasses make it bulge out a little though.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mscha

prepster said:


> Stunning!  What an elegant bag. She looks great on you!


thanks dear!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Stopping for a little afternoon treat


----------



## loves

editing pic. brb


----------



## adb

Recent date night ❤️


----------



## mcpro

Waiting to board ... ✈️✈️✈️


----------



## ms_sivalley

Let the long weekend begins!


----------



## momoc

At eye doctor’s, going to get LASIK for my eyes in a bit - looking forward to not having to use glasses. Maybe all the better to see all the H colors with...


----------



## tlamdang08

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4528891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the long weekend begins!


Love you see your kid hand in hand with you. My kids won't let me do it anymore . Thank you for sharing


----------



## bobkat1991

Tuesday:  Picotin & Necklace


----------



## ms_sivalley

tlamdang08 said:


> Love you see your kid hand in hand with you. My kids won't let me do it anymore . Thank you for sharing


I need to make the most of it now before resistance arises lol


----------



## Rhl2987

adb said:


> Recent date night ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4528342


Very chic!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

bobkat1991 said:


> Tuesday:  Picotin & Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528921



Love that pico!!


----------



## Phiona88

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4528891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the long weekend begins!



I love your outfit! Mind telling me where the jacket is from?


----------



## tlamdang08

All about Grey today. Have a safe weekend everyone.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GoldFish8

tlamdang08 said:


> All about Grey today. Have a safe weekend everyone.


Love that grey! Is that etain?


----------



## tlamdang08

GoldFish8 said:


> Love that grey! Is that etain?


Thank you. Yes it is


----------



## bobkat1991

xiaoxiao said:


> Love that pico!!


*Thank you, xiaoxiao!*


----------



## ms_sivalley

Phiona88 said:


> I love your outfit! Mind telling me where the jacket is from?


Thanks!  The jacket is from Sandro


----------



## periogirl28

At Church today, in Hermes dress, Barenia  Constance and Barenia Etrivere with Orans. Happy Sunday!


----------



## louise_elouise

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4528891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the long weekend begins!





tlamdang08 said:


> All about Grey today. Have a safe weekend everyone.



Hi both! Would you mind sharing the size of these?


----------



## l.ch.

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4528891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the long weekend begins!


What an amazing color your birkin has! And i really like your outfit! Would you mind telling me where your jacket is from?


----------



## l.ch.

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4528891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the long weekend begins!


Oops, I just saw that you replied to another member, that it is from Sandro. Sorry!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4529880
> 
> At Church today, in Hermes dress, Barenia  Constance and Barenia Etrivere with Orans. Happy Sunday!



You are stunning and wear pink and barenia together SO well!!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> You are stunning and wear pink and barenia together SO well!!


That's so kind, thank you.


----------



## smileygirl

At an art event with my new b25!


----------



## Phiona88

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4529968
> 
> At an art event with my new b25!



I recognize this - it's Murakami!


----------



## smileygirl

Phiona88 said:


> I recognize this - it's Murakami!


It is!


----------



## tlamdang08

louise_elouise said:


> Hi both! Would you mind sharing the size of these?


Thank you. Mine is B 25


----------



## ms_sivalley

louise_elouise said:


> Hi both! Would you mind sharing the size of these?


B25


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4529880
> 
> At Church today, in Hermes dress, Barenia  Constance and Barenia Etrivere with Orans. Happy Sunday!


Lovely, I should add Barenia to my wish list .


----------



## ms_sivalley

Casual Sunday!


----------



## jyyanks

Enjoying the last few days until my kids start  school


----------



## GoldFish8

jyyanks said:


> Enjoying the last few days until my kids start  school


You look so nice!! For me it would be more like “*surviving* the last few days before my kids start school”


----------



## Hillychristie

Kicking the Monday blues away with B30


----------



## jyyanks

GoldFish8 said:


> You look so nice!! For me it would be more like “*surviving* the last few days before my kids start school”



Awww thank you so much!  HAHA - I guess I could look at it that way too


----------



## mscha

Taking my baby Herbag out today for a joy ride


----------



## mscha

mscha said:


> taking my baby Paris (my Herbag name) out today
> 
> Thanks everyone for the likes


----------



## Diorlvlover

Justin392 said:


> My 2nd Hermès bag arrived today! Picotin!
> 
> I was wanting a bag that was more casual for those days I don’t have to get dressed up. Coincidentally, today was one of those days!


Beautiful picotin. Is that a 26?


----------



## mscha

Three shades of pink on my lap


----------



## 336

Liftie with my Lindy


----------



## kipp

After a long respite, decided to take this little lovely on my Paris/London trip.


----------



## Hat Trick

kipp said:


> View attachment 4531403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long respite, decided to take this little lovely on my Paris/London trip.



Ooohh, buffalo skipper     
Thank you for posting!


----------



## DreamingPink

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4530346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Sunday!


Love everything! How do you like your sweet alhmabra bracelet?
Btw the bakery on your avatar is my favorite too


----------



## DR2014

Getting blonder so I can match my Goldie!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luckylove

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4531700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting blonder so I can match my Goldie!!


 I love that your salon protects your bag!


----------



## nymeria

kipp said:


> View attachment 4531403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a long respite, decided to take this little lovely on my Paris/London trip.


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## kipp

nymeria said:


> What a gorgeous bag!


Thank you!  Feel very grateful to have it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Today’s choice is matchy matchy me or a pop up sandal. And my choice was .... 

Have a nice day Everyone!


----------



## ms_sivalley

MiniNavy said:


> Love everything! How do you like your sweet alhmabra bracelet?
> Btw the bakery on your avatar is my favorite too


Thanks!  That bakery has one of the best strawberry shortcakes.  I like the sweet alhambra bracelet a lot, I think it is very feminine and subtle =)


----------



## DreamingPink

ms_sivalley said:


> Thanks!  That bakery has one of the best strawberry shortcakes.  I like the sweet alhambra bracelet a lot, I think it is very feminine and subtle =)


Yes I have their strawberry shortcake for birthday every year hehe
The rose gold sweet bracelet is on my wish list, thank you for enabling lol!


----------



## diane278

Meeting a friend for lunch.....with my new-to-me Medor clutch....


----------



## honhon

luckylove said:


> I love that your salon protects your bag!


hahaha at the end they are only protecting themselves! clever for them


----------



## jen943

My dog and my K32 at the veterinary ophthalmologist's office.


----------



## GoldFish8

Bathroom break at DD’s speech therapy. I can’t decide if I love or hate the wallpaper. Trusty b25 comes along for all the adventures these days


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Meeting a friend for lunch.....with my new-to-me Medor clutch....
> View attachment 4532774


Gorgeous and so chic with your Bone cuff!

You inspire me to grab up my sole, too little loved lonely clutch.


----------



## bagnut1

jen943 said:


> My dog and my K32 at the veterinary ophthalmologist's office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532883


Gorgeous dog (and K).  Love Etoupe!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Today’s choice is matchy matchy me or a pop up sandal. And my choice was ....
> 
> Have a nice day Everyone!


Love your first outfit! Green on green, everything looked so perfect together.


----------



## xiaoxiao

diane278 said:


> Meeting a friend for lunch.....with my new-to-me Medor clutch....
> View attachment 4532774




Omg so chic!!!! I love the medor especially in the larger size.


----------



## xiaoxiao

GoldFish8 said:


> Bathroom break at DD’s speech therapy. I can’t decide if I love or hate the wallpaper. Trusty b25 comes along for all the adventures these days



I know it’s about the bag but can I just say I love your hair!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dextersmom

Using my new Etoupe Evelyne PM GHW for the first time today.


----------



## Tonimichelle

jen943 said:


> My dog and my K32 at the veterinary ophthalmologist's office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532883


Awww, love this photo, lovely bag, really cute dog!


----------



## GoldFish8

xiaoxiao said:


> I know it’s about the bag but can I just say I love your hair!


Aww thank you!!  It’s that newly washed hair look


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dextersmom said:


> Using my new Etoupe Evelyne PM GHW for the first time today.


You're looking fabulous again. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## Rouge H

Evie’s hair salon day.


----------



## diane278

I was on my way to the bookstore when the universe told me that my body desperately needed French fries and a Coke.  Because I don’t want to be struck by lightening, I listened & responded accordingly.  My embarrassed Baton de Craie begged me not to admit to it, but I believe that honesty is the only response when there’s photographic proof of ones indiscretions.....


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> I was on my way to the bookstore when the universe told me that my body desperately needed French fries and a Coke.  Because I don’t want to be struck by lightening, I listened & responded accordingly.  My embarrassed Baton de Craie begged me not to admit to it, but I believe that honesty is the only response when there’s photographic proof of ones indiscretions.....
> View attachment 4533524


Gah!!! My kids asked for McDonald’s after school today and I said “no”... But I’m realizing that resistance is futile


----------



## diane278

GoldFish8 said:


> Gah!!! My kids asked for McDonald’s after school today and I said “no”... But I’m realizing that resistance is futile


I’m a potato girl....I like their fries and hash browns.  I try to resist but sometimes I just need those potatoes....even though they’re not good for me......


----------



## jen943

Tonimichelle said:


> Awww, love this photo, lovely bag, really cute dog!


Thank you! It's the perfect dog mom bag.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

K32 sellier Bleu Obscur Sombrero leather. I apologize for my sacrilegious application of a non H scarf to protect the handle of my K32, but she needed emergency protection and I don’t own any Twillies yet. It’s omething I said should not be done, and many of you probably feel the same way. But at the moment, preserving her integrity was more important.  Now I get to look forward to the time when I get a chance to visit an H store to pick one out!


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> I’m a potato girl....I like their fries and hash browns.  I try to resist but sometimes I just need those potatoes....even though they’re not good for me......


Funny you should say that. I have a weak spot for MCD hash browns. I blame you entirely for this. Kelly disapproves of my judgement as well


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

diane278 said:


> I was on my way to the bookstore when the universe told me that my body desperately needed French fries and a Coke.  Because I don’t want to be struck by lightening, I listened & responded accordingly.  My embarrassed Baton de Craie begged me not to admit to it, but I believe that honesty is the only response when there’s photographic proof of ones indiscretions.....
> View attachment 4533524


I say it’s better to succumb to the temptations of fried potatoes ...otherwise I’d be thinking of nothing else - it takes a brave soul to admit to getting what you want ...I think it shows character .... !


----------



## diane278

GoldFish8 said:


> Funny you should say that. I have a weak spot for MCD hash browns. I blame you entirely for this. Kelly disapproves of my judgement as well


That’s ok....I’ve been blamed for worse!   (Couldn’t find an emoji that was eating fries!)



WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I say it’s better to succumb to the temptations of fried potatoes ...otherwise I’d be thinking of nothing else - it takes a brave soul to admit to getting what you want ...I think it shows character .... !


Where I live, the hash browns are made until 11am and then they make fries. So the time usually dictates what I get. There’s one notable exception, when the hash browns just didn’t do it for me, so I drove awhile longer (was on my way to another town) and then stopped at another drive through for the fries about 30 minutes later.  Luckily for me, I have friends who enable my eccentricities.....


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I was on my way to the bookstore when the universe told me that my body desperately needed French fries and a Coke.  Because I don’t want to be struck by lightening, I listened & responded accordingly.  My embarrassed Baton de Craie begged me not to admit to it, but I believe that honesty is the only response when there’s photographic proof of ones indiscretions.....
> View attachment 4533524


Just enjoy your fries guilt free, life is too short.

Have a good weekend,  Diane278


----------



## gettinpurseonal

GoldFish8 said:


> Funny you should say that. I have a weak spot for MCD hash browns. I blame you entirely for this. Kelly disapproves of my judgement as well


Beautiful Twilly!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GoldFish8

gettinpurseonal said:


> Beautiful Twilly!!!


Thank you hun!! I’ve got two different color ways for this Twilly... debating on getting more while they are still around


----------



## gettinpurseonal

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you hun!! I’ve got two different color ways for this Twilly... debating on getting more while they are still around


Can you please tell me the name of this style? This one has struck me more than any other.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

gettinpurseonal said:


> Can you please tell me the name of this style? This one has struck me more than any other.


I think I see which one it is on H site. Lovely!


----------



## GoldFish8

gettinpurseonal said:


> I think I see which one it is on H site. Lovely!


Yes! This one! 
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/jungle-love-rainbow-twilly-H063369Sv10/


----------



## Dextersmom

LuckyBitch said:


> You're looking fabulous again. Gorgeous bag.


Thank you so much.


----------



## tlamdang08

H from home to work, to H store...


----------



## Hat Trick

The real reason that the larger sizes of birkin still remain popular...


----------



## Hillychristie

I've started using the B30 daily this week...felt strangely less guilty...perhaps I'm reducing the cost per wear


----------



## periogirl28

Trying out Le Twillon with my KP.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4534032
> View attachment 4534033
> View attachment 4534034
> 
> Trying out Le Twillon with my KP.


This is a very cute look!


----------



## periogirl28

ajaxbreaker said:


> This is a very cute look!


Thank you. Was thinking of a handsfree option for the KP without using a Farandole.


----------



## GoldFish8

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4534032
> View attachment 4534033
> View attachment 4534034
> 
> Trying out Le Twillon with my KP.


I like this much better than looping it under the flap.. potentially ruining the sides! This is way better! Did the twillon knots ever travel towards the center of the handle?


----------



## periogirl28

GoldFish8 said:


> I like this much better than looping it under the flap.. potentially ruining the sides! This is way better! Did the twillon knots ever travel towards the center of the handle?


I have to test drive it for a few days and see. I think tied tightly it will be ok.


----------



## noahhoke

Finally starting classes at Pace University Manhattan, decided to have a little Birkin Friday action!  The 35 is the perfect size for a few notebooks, a planner, and some SLGs.


----------



## lindaw

Carrying my new Evie today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4534032
> View attachment 4534033
> View attachment 4534034
> 
> Trying out Le Twillon with my KP.


Nice  combo


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> Nice  combo


Thank you! Hope u r enjoying your BBB.


----------



## 1gunro

On my way to Nassau for vacay. Brought along some disaster relief too. 
But here we are in the airport having lunch!


----------



## Rhl2987

Poor lighting so I tried to edit this, but the maiden voyage for BBB is to the zoo today! Baby bag and baby in tow! And I already removed all the plastic


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Hope u r enjoying your BBB.


Not confidence Yet.
I know bags don't own me, but.... I will give it another try on the watch event 
Right now I am in love with my gold K25, I use it as my daily bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hat Trick said:


> The real reason that the larger sizes of birkin still remain popular...
> View attachment 4533935


I think they will never go out of style.


----------



## Dextersmom

tlamdang08 said:


> Not confidence Yet.
> I know bags don't own me, but.... I will give it another try on the watch event
> Right now I am in love with my gold K25, I use it as my daily bag.


You look so pretty.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jyyanks said:


> Enjoying the last few days until my kids start  school





Hillychristie said:


> Kicking the Monday blues away with B30



Isn't that strange that we H addicts need our Bs and Ks to help us thru blues?  I'm in the same boat and at times when work is crazy, just turning my chair around to see my B is soothing.  I know it sounds crazy.


----------



## tlamdang08

Dextersmom said:


> You look so pretty.


Thank you


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rhl2987 said:


> Poor lighting so I tried to edit this, but the maiden voyage for BBB is to the zoo today! Baby bag and baby in tow! And I already removed all the plastic


Good for you!!! Way to jump right in!  Show that beautiful B the world!


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> Poor lighting so I tried to edit this, but the maiden voyage for BBB is to the zoo today! Baby bag and baby in tow! And I already removed all the plastic


To the zoo?!? That takes some guts! I know how it is when I take my kids to the zoo... I can barely take them to chipotle without my B taking some beating  good for you!


----------



## crisbac

chkpfbeliever said:


> Isn't that strange that we H addicts need our Bs and Ks to help us thru blues?  I'm in the same boat and at times when work is crazy, just turning my chair around to see my B is soothing.  I know it sounds crazy.


Not crazy at all, dear chkpfbeliever!


----------



## tlamdang08

GoldFish8 said:


> To the zoo?!? That takes some guts! I know how it is when I take my kids to the zoo... I can barely take them to chipotle without my B taking some beating  good for you!


She is so fearless. I am happy to see someone at the zoo and carry Box. I admit I can not do that


----------



## GoldFish8

chkpfbeliever said:


> Isn't that strange that we H addicts need our Bs and Ks to help us thru blues?  I'm in the same boat and at times when work is crazy, just turning my chair around to see my B is soothing.  I know it sounds crazy.


Not crazy! We all have our “things” ... the “unnecessary” things in life that bring us happiness. For some it’s cars, for others it’s wine, watches, Botox, plastic surgery, art, etc., etc., Are these things “necessary” for survival? No. But at some point we are all hoping to do more than “survive” ... so keep loving up on your B  I know I cherish my handbags!


----------



## Rhl2987

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Good for you!!! Way to jump right in!  Show that beautiful B the world!





GoldFish8 said:


> To the zoo?!? That takes some guts! I know how it is when I take my kids to the zoo... I can barely take them to chipotle without my B taking some beating  good for you!


 Thank you both! Yes, I took it out of the box, removed the plastic, put my things in it, and we left the house!! No twillies needed. It was very expensive so I want to use it all the time.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lindaw

Rhl2987 said:


> It was very expensive so I want to use it all the time.



Perfect attitude about bags imo! ❤️ Hope you had a great day at the zoo!


----------



## DR2014

Hat Trick said:


> The real reason that the larger sizes of birkin still remain popular...
> View attachment 4533935


I wish I could give this a dozen likes!!


----------



## Hillychristie

chkpfbeliever said:


> Isn't that strange that we H addicts need our Bs and Ks to help us thru blues?  I'm in the same boat and at times when work is crazy, just turning my chair around to see my B is soothing.  I know it sounds crazy.


I'm still relatively new to H, so any H bag ( not just B n K) I use is therapeutic to me. If you're crazy, then I'm crazier


----------



## periogirl28

Ok it’s not quite in action exactly but I’m matching my BE/ Sakura 25 with pink Chanels. Happy Weekend!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4534734
> View attachment 4534735
> 
> Ok it’s not quite in action exactly but I’m matching my BE/ Sakura 25 with pink Chanels. Happy Weekend!


Ooooh, BE/Sakura sounds delightful. Could we maybe see a picture of the inside?


----------



## azukitea

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4534734
> View attachment 4534735
> 
> Ok it’s not quite in action exactly but I’m matching my BE/ Sakura 25 with pink Chanels. Happy Weekend!


BE looks lovely and the sakura pink compliments it greatly


----------



## momasaurus

gettinpurseonal said:


> K32 sellier Bleu Obscur Sombrero leather. I apologize for my sacrilegious application of a non H scarf to protect the handle of my K32, but she needed emergency protection and I don’t own any Twillies yet. It’s omething I said should not be done, and many of you probably feel the same way. But at the moment, preserving her integrity was more important.  Now I get to look forward to the time when I get a chance to visit an H store to pick one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533735


Fabulous color! And I love sombrero leather - not easy to find. Congratulations!


----------



## momasaurus

Hat Trick said:


> The real reason that the larger sizes of birkin still remain popular...
> View attachment 4533935


Well done!


----------



## Etriers

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you both! Yes, I took it out of the box, removed the plastic, put my things in it, and we left the house!! No twillies needed. It was very expensive so I want to use it all the time.


Good for you!  That’s so refreshing.


----------



## couturequeen

Maiden voyage with my new Rivage sandals. Baby got jealous!


----------



## tlamdang08

Time for a mid-day coffee


----------



## gettinpurseonal

chkpfbeliever said:


> Isn't that strange that we H addicts need our Bs and Ks to help us thru blues?  I'm in the same boat and at times when work is crazy, just turning my chair around to see my B is soothing.  I know it sounds crazy.



Not strange at all. And that is the reason I come to TPF...to know that others feel the same crazy soothing feeling about a bag.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous color! And I love sombrero leather - not easy to find. Congratulations!


Thank you, momasaurus. That is very sweet of you to say . I find myself enjoying this bag more and more. I am in love with Kelly sellier 32, and would love another in a gris asphalt or Gris Tourterelle or etain, even though I already own a B30 and a K35 in a couple of those colors.


----------



## essiedub

gettinpurseonal said:


> K32 sellier Bleu Obscur Sombrero leather. I apologize for my sacrilegious application of a non H scarf to protect the handle of my K32, but she needed emergency protection and I don’t own any Twillies yet. It’s omething I said should not be done, and many of you probably feel the same way. But at the moment, preserving her integrity was more important.  Now I get to look forward to the time when I get a chance to visit an H store to pick one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533735


This is an absolutely beautiful blue gray with gold hardware! Just speechless...off to research sombrero leather


----------



## renet

A lovely morning with my BE C18 to pick up WorldTour NF bag for myself.  Popped in to check in with my SA but she was on afternoon shift.  Still fine as I messaged her if I can get a Kelly Ado (it’s a quota bag at where I’m staying).  Awaiting her checks and reply.  That’s how my weekend was this morning and bringing my GD to beach for some fun before another long week coming up with eventful workdays packed with endless meetings.

Wishing all a happy weekend too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

gettinpurseonal said:


> Thank you, momasaurus. That is very sweet of you to say . I find myself enjoying this bag more and more. I am in love with Kelly sellier 32, and would love another in a gris asphalt or Gris Tourterelle or etain, even though I already own a B30 and a K35 in a couple of those colors.


We both love the grey color family!


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Out with my B25


----------



## gettinpurseonal

essiedub said:


> This is an absolutely beautiful blue gray with gold hardware! Just speechless...off to research sombrero leather


Thank you, sweet essiedub.  The main thing about sombrero leather is that, similar to box leather, it is prone to scratches and scuffs. However, these scratches seem to buff out easily and give the leather a patina.  I have only wiped the bag with a soft slightly damp cloth. The leather is very structured but without the rough grid pattern of Epson. Sombrero leather also has a “glow” which is difficult to describe.


----------



## tlamdang08

Today at the  Park.


----------



## Sofiko

Hat Trick said:


> The real reason that the larger sizes of birkin still remain popular...
> View attachment 4533935


+1✨✨


----------



## Sofiko

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4534032
> View attachment 4534033
> View attachment 4534034
> 
> Trying out Le Twillon with my KP.


Beautiful coloring


----------



## tlamdang08

Taking my B30 to work, But I am still nervous carrying  it, I take off all my unnecessary rings


----------



## ms_sivalley

Waiting for DS


----------



## meowmeow94

In the Maldives with my Birkin and Hermes sandals for my birthday!
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## marzipanchen

meowmeow94 said:


> In the Maldives with my Birkin and Hermes sandals for my birthday!
> Thanks for letting me share


all very pretty: you, your B and the setting!


----------



## tlamdang08

meowmeow94 said:


> In the Maldives with my Birkin and Hermes sandals for my birthday!
> Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful


----------



## StaceyLyn

tlamdang08 said:


> Today at the  Park.


Great Clic 16! Bleu Electrique, is it?


----------



## tlamdang08

StaceyLyn said:


> Great Clic 16! Bleu Electrique, is it?


Thank you, and yes it is.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowmeow94 said:


> In the Maldives with my Birkin and Hermes sandals for my birthday!
> Thanks for letting me share


Nice bday celebration.  Happy Birthday !


----------



## Sofiko

meowmeow94 said:


> In the Maldives with my Birkin and Hermes sandals for my birthday!
> Thanks for letting me share


Everything is beautiful and you look stunning, Happy birthday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rhl2987

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4536508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for DS


I love the yellow twilly with your gold bag!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

First time wearing the gold side of my reversible belt - went matchy with the blazer


----------



## U-lala

Just chilling...


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Taking my B30 to work, But I am still nervous carrying  it, I take off all my unnecessary rings


You've lightened up the whole ensemble with pink


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> You've lightened up the whole ensemble with pink


Thank you


----------



## marzipanchen

Rhl2987 said:


> I love the yellow twilly with your gold bag!


+ 1! Love this combo.


----------



## meowmeow94

marzipanchen said:


> all very pretty: you, your B and the setting!





tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful





chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice bday celebration.  Happy Birthday !





Sofiko said:


> Everything is beautiful and you look stunning, Happy birthday!



Thank you all sweeties!


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting for my daughter at the orthodontist office.
Thanks to @periogirl28  for the cute idea/Twilly tied for hand-free option on my compact Kelly wallet. ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

Moon cakes for breakfast with a coffee mug and teacup from H-deco collection.


----------



## 336

Liftie!


----------



## GoldFish8

336 said:


> Liftie!


Love everything about this outfit! So classic and chic  really making me want to add a black b30! Is this coat Hermès?


----------



## 336

GoldFish8 said:


> Love everything about this outfit! So classic and chic  really making me want to add a black b30! Is this coat Hermès?


Nope - it’s from Theory and I think they have it again this year  I think it’s called the circle coat?


----------



## GoldFish8

336 said:


> Nope - it’s from Theory and I think they have it again this year  I think it’s called the circle coat?


Thank you!!


----------



## Jaaanice

CDC belt & Anemone Roulis 23 on way out to run errands! And my baby’s playpen in the back


----------



## loves

Something bright to go with the mid-autumn moon 
Happy mooncake festival to those who celebrate


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Happy mid-autumn festival indeed...ran out of Chinese tea, so the bubbles


----------



## Dextersmom

Me and my Etoupe Evelyne PM.


----------



## bobkat1991

Moussie and Graphite Trim II 31


----------



## azukitea

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4540056
> 
> Moussie and Graphite Trim II 31


Graphite suits you so well


----------



## bagnut1

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4540056
> 
> Moussie and Graphite Trim II 31


Love the combo and how happy you look!


----------



## Hillychristie

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4540056
> 
> Moussie and Graphite Trim II 31


Your scarf matches your hair, keep shining


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes in Action.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4540358
> View attachment 4540359
> 
> Hermes in Action.



Beautiful everything but beautiful hand!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> Beautiful everything but beautiful hand!


----------



## fabuleux

Jaaanice said:


> CDC belt & Anemone Roulis 23 on way out to run errands! And my baby’s playpen in the back


I love your Roulis!


----------



## acrowcounted

Party time!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4540358
> View attachment 4540359
> 
> Hermes in Action.


Ohhhhh, LOVE your Equateur cup


----------



## 336

Waddling to dinner with rivage sandals


----------



## Rami00

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Darma

Walking my fur baby with my K32 in rough tomate.  Sneakers also from H.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Darma said:


> Walking my fur baby with my K32 in rough tomate.  Sneakers also from H.
> 
> View attachment 4540843
> View attachment 4540844


Ooooh, are those the sneakers that have a Jungle Love print on the side? If yes could we perhaps see a close up?


----------



## Rhl2987

About last night. It was fun until we took half our meal to go because the babe wasn’t pleased to be kept out past her bedtime


----------



## 1gunro

Rami!! OMG!!! So beautiful! Specs please!



Rami00 said:


> Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## fabuleux

Rami00 said:


> Happy weekend everyone!


This must be the happiest bag ever!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I moved out of my Etoupe PM and into my Abricot TPM.


----------



## noahhoke

Some more Birkin action, I'm truly in love with this bag! I can't stop using it!


----------



## noahhoke

Dextersmom said:


> Today I moved out of my Etoupe PM and into my Abricot TPM.


Love your Etoupe and your bathroom is absolutely stunning!


----------



## LuckyBitch

noahhoke said:


> Some more Birkin action, I'm truly in love with this bag! I can't stop using it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541449
> View attachment 4541450
> View attachment 4541451
> View attachment 4541452


It's a gorgeous bag and the size and colour fit you perfectly.


----------



## Dextersmom

noahhoke said:


> Love your Etoupe and your bathroom is absolutely stunning!


Thank you.


----------



## Darma

ajaxbreaker said:


> Ooooh, are those the sneakers that have a Jungle Love print on the side? If yes could we perhaps see a close up?



Great eye!  Yes, that Jungle Love print is the very reason why bought these expensive sneakers


----------



## periogirl28

Dior kids dress and my 38 years young Marine Box Kelly at the weekend. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4541825
> 
> View attachment 4541826
> 
> Dior kids dress and my 38 year young Marine Box Kelly at the weekend. Thanks for letting me share.


38 year young indeed....it's amazing!! Love


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Darma said:


> Great eye!  Yes, that Jungle Love print is the very reason why bought these expensive sneakers
> View attachment 4541720
> View attachment 4541721
> View attachment 4541722


Thank you so much! I've been eyeing these for a while but haven't found a store where I could try them yet...


----------



## noahhoke

Happy Birthday to me!  Applied for my first credit card (on my own) and taking my Birkin 35 out for a spin today for the special occasion!


----------



## Dany_37

noahhoke said:


> Some more Birkin action, I'm truly in love with this bag! I can't stop using it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541449
> View attachment 4541450
> View attachment 4541451
> View attachment 4541452



You look great in every pic and the bag is just the cherry on top!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## noahhoke

Dany_37 said:


> You look great in every pic and the bag is just the cherry on top!!


Aw, thank you so much!


----------



## doctor_top

Namibia trip with Evelyn 33 gm Etain Clemence with GHW


----------



## tlamdang08

Getting more comfortable with my B30, sometimes I still find it looks big for my body frame.


----------



## Sferics

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4540056
> 
> Moussie and Graphite Trim II 31


I love your smile!


----------



## ms_sivalley

TGIF!


----------



## bobkat1991

Sferics said:


> I love your smile!


*Thank you, Sferics!*


----------



## LilMissCutie

Black b35


----------



## runner1234

LilMissCutie said:


> Black b35


gorgeous!!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

runner1234 said:


> gorgeous!!!




Thank you


----------



## mcpro

tlamdang08 said:


> Getting more comfortable with my B30, sometimes I still find it looks big for my body frame.



oh dear, its perfect !!!


----------



## tlamdang08

mcpro said:


> oh dear, its perfect !!!


And it got the first scratched
today because of my Kelly watch.  Now it is officially become a daily bag
Today at the coffee shop


----------



## mcpro

tlamdang08 said:


> And it got the first scratched
> today because of my Kelly watch.  Now it is officially become a daily bag




oouccchhh!!!  at least now you enjoy using it! that happened to my Constance, when I took the plastic off the hardware  and got the first scratch..


----------



## voguekelly711

Ms. K is out for date night w her DH drinking her favorite bevvie - Limon & soda! Happy Saturday, TPF!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Picking up favorite cookies


----------



## periogirl28

Simplicity for dinner and drinks. Clic 16 in Rose d’Ete used as a clutch.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

Happy Sunday! Clothes shopping wearing filet  d'or and ever chaine d'ancre rose gold rings; mini kelly 2 and Brighton boots..


----------



## Snowflake_mb

B30- a timeless piece of art. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Happy Sunday! Clothes shopping wearing filet  d'or and ever chaine d'ancre rose gold rings; mini kelly 2 and Brighton boots..
> 
> View attachment 4546475



Love those rings!  And how you styled the boots.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Love those rings!  And how you styled the boots.



Thank you


----------



## GoldFish8

Oh it’s just me. Trying on my fall uniform. Wondering where the F fall is at? 90 degrees here today


----------



## tlamdang08

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh it’s just me. Trying on my fall uniform. Wondering where the F fall is at? 90 degrees here today


So lovely, I love the tone on tone outfits


----------



## tlamdang08

chincac said:


> Happy Sunday! Clothes shopping wearing filet  d'or and ever *chaine d'ancre rose gold rings;* mini kelly 2 and Brighton boots..
> 
> View attachment 4546475


Ah, the ring, it's in my wish list next year.
You look Beautiful!!


----------



## thyme

tlamdang08 said:


> Ah, the ring, it's in my wish list next year.
> You look Beautiful!!



Thank you. I have been wearing the ring non-stop. My picture doesn't do it justice!


----------



## GoldFish8

tlamdang08 said:


> So lovely, I love the tone on tone outfits


Thank you dear! I miss wearing my black and dark clothes uniform. Plus I’ve been dying to wear this H hat.. but it’s still too hot here!


----------



## Noveltwist

Snowflake_mb said:


> B30- a timeless piece of art. Happy Sunday everyone!



Love your outfit and bag! Is the belt Ferragamo? And what color is your B30 please?


----------



## ricababes




----------



## mauihappyplace

Happy Sunday !!!!!
Picotin, Orans Kaanapali Maui...let the birthday celebration begin


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh it’s just me. Trying on my fall uniform. Wondering where the F fall is at? 90 degrees here today


LOVE!!!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> LOVE!!!!!


 Thank you hun!!


----------



## Snowflake_mb

Noveltwist said:


> Love your outfit and bag! Is the belt Ferragamo? And what color is your B30 please?


Thank you- you are so kind. The belt is Hermes and color is capucine.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## WKN

Something old and something new keeping me company at work - my BB Dalvy and animapolis twilly.


----------



## Julide

WKN said:


> Something old and something new keeping me company at work - my BB Dalvy and animapolis twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547150


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Happy Sunday! Clothes shopping wearing filet  d'or and ever chaine d'ancre rose gold rings; mini kelly 2 and Brighton boots..
> 
> View attachment 4546475


Dear, always love your looks and how you put things together. The rings are ! Hope to meet up again at some point.


----------



## thyme

WKN said:


> Something old and something new keeping me company at work - my BB Dalvy and animapolis twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547150



great bag and perfect twilly for it! 



periogirl28 said:


> Dear, always love your looks and how you put things together. The rings are ! Hope to meet up again at some point.



thank you


----------



## momasaurus

WKN said:


> Something old and something new keeping me company at work - my BB Dalvy and animapolis twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547150


Dalvys are the best! This is a wonderful look - old and new. I love it.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

From my week at the Coast of Belgium & Hotel Duinhof, De Haan.

"Mises et Relances" & "Boîtier cuir Rechargeable" (Epsom (orange), Swift (violet)) in action. 



















Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## LuckyBitch

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> From my week at the Coast of Belgium & Hotel Duinhof, De Haan.
> 
> "Mises et Relances" & "Boîtier cuir Rechargeable" (Epsom (orange), Swift (violet)) in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Oliver, you have exquisite taste... Love seeing your postings.


----------



## tlamdang08

Rose extreme for Monday


----------



## WKN

chincac said:


> great bag and perfect twilly for it!
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind comment!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you


----------



## WKN

momasaurus said:


> Dalvys are the best! This is a wonderful look - old and new. I love it.


They certainly are and deceptively roomy too! Thank you so much for your kind comment!


----------



## WKN

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose extreme for Monday


Love this look. The pop of colours goes so well with the neutral look! So chic!


----------



## Etriers

WKN said:


> Something old and something new keeping me company at work - my BB Dalvy and animapolis twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547150



Gorgeous combination!


----------



## Etriers

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> From my week at the Coast of Belgium & Hotel Duinhof, De Haan.
> 
> "Mises et Relances" & "Boîtier cuir Rechargeable" (Epsom (orange), Swift (violet)) in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



You have such great style!


----------



## tlamdang08

WKN said:


> Love this look. The pop of colours goes so well with the neutral look! So chic!


Thank you


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

LuckyBitch said:


> Oliver, you have exquisite taste... Love seeing your postings.



Thank you so much! 



Etriers said:


> You have such great style!



Thank you so much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Of course I also had the little ashtray with me. 




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Love Of My Life

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Of course I also had the little ashtray with me.
> 
> View attachment 4548244
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Fabulous & just love the ashtray!!


----------



## skyqueen

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Of course I also had the little ashtray with me.
> 
> View attachment 4548244
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


So chic, Oliver


----------



## tlamdang08

Neighbor Hermes store


----------



## noahhoke

B35 action today ❤️


----------



## mauihappyplace

Birthday scarf and new Orans... forgot to include Rouge de coleur picotin. Back at my happy place for my birhday


----------



## Jaaanice

WKN said:


> Something old and something new keeping me company at work - my BB Dalvy and animapolis twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547150


LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag! and the twilly is such a great match


----------



## craielover

mauihappyplace said:


> Birthday scarf and new Orans... forgot to include Rouge de coleur picotin. Back at my happy place for my birhday


Your scarf and Orans are very impressive! Hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Neighbor Hermes store


Your B30 doesn't look too big on you at all.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Your B30 doesn't look too big on you at all.


Thank you


----------



## Tall1Grl

mauihappyplace said:


> Happy Sunday !!!!!
> Picotin, Orans Kaanapali Maui...let the birthday celebration begin


Happy Birthday! Love Maui! Mahalo!


----------



## MarsHMe

Surprised that picotin 18 fits my post-baby frame perfectly. 22 is definitely  a better fit when I was 38 weeks pregnant. Love them both!


----------



## renet

So in love with this pony!  TGIF! Getting ready to go out  with Lindy and cute little pony.


----------



## JY1217

My mini Evelyne and the black pony on the iron throne today.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro




----------



## 336

Ended up at IKEA again


----------



## Phiona88

Enjoying the weekend with B25 and Dragon T Shirt in abricot


----------



## Ethengdurst

Phiona88 said:


> Enjoying the weekend with B25 and Dragon T Shirt in abricot


So laid back... love it!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Hard to capture this well but these are my guests celebrating my 50th bday each holding their Hermes passport covers. I wanted them to have something from my favorite store since we traveled all the way to Maui to celebrate!! It has been such an honor and a blast to ring in 50th with each of them❤️And a special thank you to my SA who had to source each of their favorite colors from various boutiques!


----------



## Serva1

mauihappyplace said:


> Hard to capture this well but these are my guests celebrating my 50th bday each holding their Hermes passport covers. I wanted them to have something from my favorite store since we traveled all the way to Maui to celebrate!!



Happy belated birthday and what a lovely memento for your friends!


----------



## nymeria

mauihappyplace said:


> Hard to capture this well but these are my guests celebrating my 50th bday each holding their Hermes passport covers. I wanted them to have something from my favorite store since we traveled all the way to Maui to celebrate!! It has been such an honor and a blast to ring in 50th with each of them❤️And a special thank you to my SA who had to source each of their favorite colors from various boutiques!


Happy happy birthday and many more- What a lovely and special way to remember this trip for everyone. You are all so very fortunate to have each other.


----------



## ricababes

A quick trip at H!


----------



## MommyDaze

mauihappyplace said:


> Hard to capture this well but these are my guests celebrating my 50th bday each holding their Hermes passport covers. I wanted them to have something from my favorite store since we traveled all the way to Maui to celebrate!! It has been such an honor and a blast to ring in 50th with each of them❤️And a special thank you to my SA who had to source each of their favorite colors from various boutiques!


Happy birthday! Looks like you had a great time.  Maui no ka oi!


----------



## Ladybaga

mauihappyplace said:


> Birthday scarf and new Orans... forgot to include Rouge de coleur picotin. Back at my happy place for my birhday


You are beautiful!!! Happy Birthday to You!


----------



## mcpro

Sorry for the messy Hotel Room


----------



## Etriers

mcpro said:


> Sorry for the messy Hotel Room
> 
> View attachment 4552386



You look great!


----------



## mcpro

Etriers said:


> You look great!


  Thank you dear


----------



## tlamdang08

Morning delight mix fruit crepe+Clic 16


----------



## DR2014

mcpro said:


> Sorry for the messy Hotel Room
> 
> View attachment 4552386


Love your jacket too, mcpro!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4540056
> 
> Moussie and Graphite Trim II 31


Nice!  A very practical yet sporty bag.



acrowcounted said:


> Party time!
> View attachment 4540676


And the color of this beautiful bag is?



the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Of course I also had the little ashtray with me.
> 
> View attachment 4548244
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Is your cup and saucer lurking in your luggage?  I remember the H china.


----------



## acrowcounted

eagle1002us said:


> And the color of this beautiful bag is?


 Rouge de Coeur Togo K25


----------



## mcpro

DR2014 said:


> Love your jacket too, mcpro!



Thank you


----------



## DR2014

W


mcpro said:


> Thank you


Would you mind sharing where it's from?  Thanks!!


----------



## ladysarah

Who doesn’t like a parrot on their shoulders?


----------



## mcpro

DR2014 said:


> W
> 
> Would you mind sharing where it's from?  Thanks!!



it's Balmain blazer


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4551351


Love this!!  It was great to see you


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

eagle1002us said:


> Is your cup and saucer lurking in your luggage?  I remember the H china.



I'm sorry to disappoint, but that will take some more time. I'm still waiting for confirmation from Delphine Arnault for my special order trunk (to hold H china, silverware ... for 24 parties) and for Hermès to deliver the 2nd order as travel set. Don't want to have the stress of dealing with packing/un-packing before and after traveling.

You have no Idea how much it stresses me to eat from plain white hotel porcelain, ruins my vacation every time. 

  

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## leuleu

JY1217 said:


> My mini Evelyne and the black pony on the iron throne today.


Dubrovnik ?


----------



## periogirl28

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint, but that will take some more time. I'm still waiting for confirmation from Delphine Arnault for my special order trunk (to hold H china, silverware ... for 24 parties) and for Hermès to deliver the 2nd order as travel set. Don't want to have the stress of dealing with packing/un-packing before and after traveling.
> 
> You have no Idea how much it stresses me to eat from plain white hotel porcelain, ruins my vacation every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



I like how you travel.


----------



## ladysarah

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint, but that will take some more time. I'm still waiting for confirmation from Delphine Arnault for my special order trunk (to hold H china, silverware ... for 24 parties) and for Hermès to deliver the 2nd order as travel set. Don't want to have the stress of dealing with packing/un-packing before and after traveling.
> 
> You have no Idea how much it stresses me to eat from plain white hotel porcelain, ruins my vacation every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I cannot wait to see the special order trunk and hope you will show us. I do sympathise about the white hotel porcelain.


----------



## runner1234

mcpro said:


> Sorry for the messy Hotel Room
> 
> View attachment 4552386


Love the jacket and of course the B!!



tlamdang08 said:


> Morning delight mix fruit crepe+Clic 16


Stunning color!



mauihappyplace said:


> Hard to capture this well but these are my guests celebrating my 50th bday each holding their Hermes passport covers. I wanted them to have something from my favorite store since we traveled all the way to Maui to celebrate!! It has been such an honor and a blast to ring in 50th with each of them❤️And a special thank you to my SA who had to source each of their favorite colors from various boutiques!


Love this!!



tlamdang08 said:


> Rose extreme for Monday


So adorable! The color is TDF



Snowflake_mb said:


> B30- a timeless piece of art. Happy Sunday everyone!


Gorgeous!!



ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4545177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF!


This cutie is at the top of my wishlist! Love!


----------



## runner1234

noahhoke said:


> Some more Birkin action, I'm truly in love with this bag! I can't stop using it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541449
> View attachment 4541450
> View attachment 4541451
> View attachment 4541452


So gorgeous!!



acrowcounted said:


> Party time!
> View attachment 4540676


Stunning color!!



tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting for my daughter at the orthodontist office.
> Thanks to @periogirl28  for the cute idea/Twilly tied for hand-free option on my compact Kelly wallet. ❤️


Love this!!



ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4536508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for DS


Love!!!



tlamdang08 said:


> Time for a mid-day coffee


Gorgeous!!



tlamdang08 said:


> H from home to work, to H store...


True beauty!!



gettinpurseonal said:


> K32 sellier Bleu Obscur Sombrero leather. I apologize for my sacrilegious application of a non H scarf to protect the handle of my K32, but she needed emergency protection and I don’t own any Twillies yet. It’s omething I said should not be done, and many of you probably feel the same way. But at the moment, preserving her integrity was more important.  Now I get to look forward to the time when I get a chance to visit an H store to pick one out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533734
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533735


Stunning!!



jen943 said:


> My dog and my K32 at the veterinary ophthalmologist's office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532883


So adorable!!



ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4530346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Sunday!


Best blue ever made!!



adb said:


> Recent date night ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4528342


Love!


----------



## runner1234

yogurtmega said:


> View attachment 4525910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little something I picked up while in Waikiki. Love the Kelly belt so understated yet dresses up any outfit instantly. The Waikiki store is also beautiful with very friendly sales associates. Thanks for letting me share!


Love it!


----------



## runner1234

Mtsbb1229 said:


> View attachment 4525745
> View attachment 4525746
> 
> Took my K28 out yesterday  excuse my wrinkle linen shirt.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

B@gCr@zy said:


> Me and my new love B25 in Paris


Stunning color


----------



## Dextersmom

Today.


----------



## tlamdang08

Ready for Fall with the Game scarf and Clic16


----------



## bobkat1991

eagle1002us said:


> Nice!  A very practical yet sporty bag.


*Thank you, eagle!  I do love the Trim!*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Time to bring out the 90cm with the arrival of Fall.

my samurai scarf.


----------



## eagle1002us

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint, but that will take some more time. I'm still waiting for confirmation from Delphine Arnault for my special order trunk (to hold H china, silverware ... for 24 parties) and for Hermès to deliver the 2nd order as travel set. Don't want to have the stress of dealing with packing/un-packing before and after traveling.
> 
> You have no Idea how much it stresses me to eat from plain white hotel porcelain, ruins my vacation every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


I remember a gilded cup and saucer from H that you posted a while back that was so nice.   So far my non-H but still nice cup, saucer and teapot are pretty much in the same condition as when I bought them 20 years ago.  Having nice china can make the simple act of drinking tea rather festive, don't you think?  It just wouldn't be the same experience with "pedestrian" white hotel porcelain.


----------



## eagle1002us

chkpfbeliever said:


> Time to bring out the 90cm with the arrival of Fall.
> 
> my samurai scarf.


This is a terrific outfit.


----------



## Serva1

chkpfbeliever said:


> Time to bring out the 90cm with the arrival of Fall.
> 
> my samurai scarf.



This is such a perfect combo, love the design and this cw looks great on you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Serva1 said:


> This is such a perfect combo, love the design and this cw looks great on you.


Thanks dear !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eagle1002us said:


> This is a terrific outfit.


You’re too kind !!


----------



## Tall1Grl

A little jige action celebrating an anniversary.


thank you for letting me share


----------



## acrowcounted

I love how my new VCA Chalcedony piece is complimentary without being too matchy-matchy to my raisin B25.

My definition of Investment Diversification!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Following @acrowcounted’s H + vca post  Had to bring my blue bag to pick up my holiday pendant


----------



## tlamdang08

Fresh air at the shore before lunch.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Posting with my Kelly VC.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

acrowcounted said:


> I love how my new VCA Chalcedony piece is complimentary without being too matchy-matchy to my raisin B25.
> 
> My definition of Investment Diversification!
> 
> View attachment 4555554


Stunning



tlamdang08 said:


> Fresh air at the shore before lunch.


Love it


----------



## tlamdang08

runner1234 said:


> Love it


Thank you runner123


----------



## Rouge H

Your jacket is stunning.


----------



## tlamdang08

Clockwise from work to home


----------



## runner1234

tlamdang08 said:


> Clockwise from work to home


Love it all!!


----------



## papertiger

tlamdang08 said:


> Clockwise from work to home



Loving your JL Tattoo on you


----------



## tlamdang08

runner1234 said:


> Love it all!!





papertiger said:


> Loving your JL Tattoo on you


Thank you runner and papertiger


----------



## seraphines

My first post in this forum. I hope this is where this photo belongs. Just got my Hermes Apple Watch and paired it with my C.


----------



## 336

Urgh it’s raining today


----------



## Tall1Grl

And the celebration continues for rooftop aperitifs...


(love my Flamingo party CGM scarf so much!)


----------



## Etriers

seraphines said:


> My first post in this forum. I hope this is where this photo belongs. Just got my Hermes Apple Watch and paired it with my C.



 Great pairing!



Tall1Grl said:


> And the celebration continues for rooftop aperitifs...
> View attachment 4557813
> 
> (love my Flamingo party CGM scarf so much!)



Smashing outfit!


----------



## TeeCee77

Testing out my mini K! Apologies for leaving her jammies on. It was a work day and she didn’t get to come along yet. She will get a chance this weekend!


----------



## Tall1Grl

thank you @Etriers for the compliment!


----------



## meowmeow94

Enjoy my Saturday w ms B


----------



## Babycasper

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Babycasper said:


> View attachment 4558633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful outfit


----------



## Babycasper

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful outfit


Thank u


----------



## periogirl28

Because it’s Sunday.


----------



## Hillychristie

Eating and drinking with the Halzan 
Happy weekend, tpf.


----------



## renet

Very busy days, even on weekends. Having breakfast with Ms. Noir before Sunday work starts.


----------



## momasaurus

mauihappyplace said:


> Hard to capture this well but these are my guests celebrating my 50th bday each holding their Hermes passport covers. I wanted them to have something from my favorite store since we traveled all the way to Maui to celebrate!! It has been such an honor and a blast to ring in 50th with each of them❤️And a special thank you to my SA who had to source each of their favorite colors from various boutiques!


Fabulous photo! And what a wonderful celebration you had. Giving gifts on one's own birthday is such fun.


----------



## runner1234

seraphines said:


> My first post in this forum. I hope this is where this photo belongs. Just got my Hermes Apple Watch and paired it with my C.


Love your Constance!!


----------



## runner1234

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4558835
> 
> Because it’s Sunday.


Stunning!!!


----------



## runner1234

renet said:


> Very busy days, even on weekends. Having breakfast with Ms. Noir before Sunday work starts.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Dexter inspecting my Etoupe Evelyne PM (paired with my new Gucci sandals in Mud).


----------



## coloradolvr

Beautiful Fall day with Miss G Evie ❤️


----------



## LuckyBitch

Babycasper said:


> View attachment 4558633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


You look absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Babycasper

LuckyBitch said:


> You look absolutely fabulous.


Thank u


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4545177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF!


Is that a K28? Love it


----------



## ms_sivalley

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that a K28? Love it


K25


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Mini K


----------



## Addicted to bags

ms_sivalley said:


> K25


Ahhh, that's why I was attracted to her! Thanks for answering


----------



## seraphines

runner1234 said:


> Love your Constance!!


Thank you. Barenia Constance = Perfection.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes2002-26


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> Hermes2002-26


Perfection.


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> Perfection.


Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

runner1234 said:


> Stunning!!!


Thank you!


----------



## 336

Liftie for today


----------



## thyme

Retail therapy after stressful day at work. Finally cool enough to wear mousselines..


----------



## 1gunro

chincac said:


> Retail therapy after stressful day at work. Finally cool enough to wear mousselines..
> 
> View attachment 4559775


Twins on the horseshoe charm! You look great and I love your moussie!


----------



## thyme

1gunro said:


> Twins on the horseshoe charm! You look great and I love your moussie!



Thank you 1gunro. Glad to be your twin


----------



## runner1234

Rami00 said:


> Mini K


OMG dying over this! Beyond gorgeous


----------



## runner1234

336 said:


> Liftie for today


Beautiful!


----------



## runner1234

Looks 


chincac said:


> Retail therapy after stressful day at work. Finally cool enough to wear mousselines..
> 
> View attachment 4559775


great on you!


----------



## Rami00

runner1234 said:


> OMG dying over this! Beyond gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## thyme

runner1234 said:


> Looks
> 
> great on you!



Thank you runner1234


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Retail therapy after stressful day at work. Finally cool enough to wear mousselines..
> 
> View attachment 4559775



Great look!  Any purchases we should know about?


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Great look!  Any purchases we should know about?



Thank you  You have seen a few pieces but not all ​


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> Retail therapy after stressful day at work. Finally cool enough to wear mousselines..
> 
> View attachment 4559775


Love how your moussie matches your Lindy ! Great taste.


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love how your moussie matches your Lindy ! Great taste.



Thank you. I didn't even notice but now that you mention it.. Ah ha..


----------



## runner1234

Miss K25 magnolia in her maiden voyage home from FSH


----------



## Rhl2987

Rami00 said:


> Mini K


That’s THE BEST, babe. So gorgeous!!!


----------



## mcpro

Birkin and Baguette


----------



## Phiona88

At my local H shop with my baby B and wearing «Jungle love rainbow» tunic. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DR2014

chincac said:


> Retail therapy after stressful day at work. Finally cool enough to wear mousselines..
> 
> View attachment 4559775


You look great, chincac!  I love your whole outfit.  Where is the dress from?  Very chic!!


----------



## thyme

DR2014 said:


> You look great, chincac!  I love your whole outfit.  Where is the dress from?  Very chic!!



Thank you DR2014   Dress is Dior.


----------



## Rami00

Rhl2987 said:


> That’s THE BEST, babe. So gorgeous!!!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

mcpro said:


> Birkin and Baguette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560286


I love everything from the picture: a mix of "ordinary life"


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Phiona88 said:


> At my local H shop with my baby B and wearing «Jungle love rainbow» tunic. Thanks for letting me share!


A perfect ensemble


----------



## runner1234

Phiona88 said:


> At my local H shop with my baby B and wearing «Jungle love rainbow» tunic. Thanks for letting me share!


Love it!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

mcpro said:


> Birkin and Baguette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560286


Love it!


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Notorious Pink

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh it’s just me. Trying on my fall uniform. Wondering where the F fall is at? 90 degrees here today


Catching up....love this outfit.
Details?


----------



## GoldFish8

Notorious Pink said:


> Catching up....love this outfit.
> Details?


Hi hun! Thank you! 
The boots are Stuart Weitzman, the sweater is cashmere by Nordstrom signatures I believe (it’s old!), the bag is my Kelly 28, and the hat is Hermès rabbit felt hat. I’m obsessed with this hat. Can’t wait to wear it all winter to hide my unmade hair lol.


----------



## Jaaanice

fabuleux said:


> I love your Roulis!


a bit late with my reply (sorry), but THANK YOU!!


----------



## runner1234

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 4561602


Beautiful!!! What color is your evie?


----------



## rileygirl

runner1234 said:


> Beautiful!!! What color is your evie?


Rouge Garrance in Epsom, it's an oldie but goodie


----------



## mauihappyplace

Finally got to wear my new dress from this summer’s Hermes Sale in NJ. It goes perfectly with Miss B and the rockstuds


----------



## diane278

mauihappyplace said:


> Finally got to wear my new dress from this summer’s Hermes Sale in NJ. It goes perfectly with Miss B and the rockstuds


I love your outfit! Very polished and pulled together.


----------



## mauihappyplace

diane278 said:


> I love your outfit! Very polished and pulled together.


Thanks


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Out with B30 and you can feel the happiness and love on a Fall Day.


----------



## acrowcounted

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 4563165
> 
> 
> Out with B30 and you can feel the happiness and love on a Fall Day.


So cheerful!


----------



## Noveltwist

mauihappyplace said:


> Finally got to wear my new dress from this summer’s Hermes Sale in NJ. It goes perfectly with Miss B and the rockstuds



Love how well and confidently you pull off red!! You’ve encouraged me to be more adventurous with my color selection in bags and clothing...


----------



## runner1234

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 4563165
> 
> 
> Out with B30 and you can feel the happiness and love on a Fall Day.


Omg that color!!!!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 4563165
> 
> 
> Out with B30 and you can feel the happiness and love on a Fall Day.


Is that rouge de coeur? Looks so fabulous with the GHW


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

tlamdang08 said:


> Hermes2002-26


Love the bag, and the whole outfit! What is the tunic/top?


----------



## momasaurus

mauihappyplace said:


> Finally got to wear my new dress from this summer’s Hermes Sale in NJ. It goes perfectly with Miss B and the rockstuds


I love this look! You are rocking the red.


----------



## tlamdang08

momasaurus said:


> Love the bag, and the whole outfit! What is the tunic/top?


Thank you .
You can find it on COS  ( cos store website), they are adorable as a dress itself. But I like it more as a tunic


----------



## tlamdang08

mauihappyplace said:


> Finally got to wear my new dress from this summer’s Hermes Sale in NJ. It goes perfectly with Miss B and the rockstuds


Beautiful dress indeed. Beautiful out fit and Miss B.


----------



## Solday

My purchase from yesterday
Gold Sellier Epsom Kelly 25, trying in on at Hermes shop.


----------



## art nouveau

Phiona88 said:


> At my local H shop with my baby B and wearing «Jungle love rainbow» tunic. Thanks for letting me share!


Great look!


----------



## art nouveau

At garden wedding with Rose Azalea K28


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

acrowcounted said:


> So cheerful!



Awe. Thanks so much!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

ajaxbreaker said:


> Is that rouge de coeur? Looks so fabulous with the GHW



Great eye! Yes, it is the Rouge de Coeur in Togo. In the sunlight, you can really see the true red of the bag.


----------



## shrpthorn

tlamdang08 said:


> Hermes2002-26


Love your outfit, especially the top. Who's it by?


----------



## Tonimichelle

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4563568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At garden wedding with Rose Azalea K28


Gorgeous dress too! You look beautiful


----------



## Notorious Pink

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4563568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At garden wedding with Rose Azalea K28


Beautiful! Love the twilly pair on the bag and hat!


----------



## LuckyBitch

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4563568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At garden wedding with Rose Azalea K28


You look wonderful. Everything goes perfectly together.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4563568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At garden wedding with Rose Azalea K28


Love everything in this photo!


----------



## runner1234

Solday said:


> My purchase from yesterday
> Gold Sellier Epsom Kelly 25, trying in on at Hermes shop.


OMG, she is absolutely perfect in every way. I am jealous!!! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4563568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At garden wedding with Rose Azalea K28


beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

shrpthorn said:


> Love your outfit, especially the top. Who's it by?


thank you. It’s from COS.


----------



## nymeria

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4563568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At garden wedding with Rose Azalea K28


you look beautiful- everything is perfectly coordinated


----------



## tlamdang08

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4563568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At garden wedding with Rose Azalea K28


WOW lovely , my heart sing for the twilly and the hat


----------



## Bagaficianado

My daughter and I in London with my Birkin 30 baby ❤


----------



## Dextersmom

Bagaficianado said:


> My daughter and I in London with my Birkin 30 baby ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563870


Your B is gorgeous... but wow, you and your daughter have the most beautiful hair.


----------



## Bagaficianado

Dextersmom said:


> Your B is gorgeous... but wow, you and your daughter have the most beautiful hair.


Thank you so much! Very kind of you ❤❤❤


----------



## cocomlle

Aloha!


----------



## lilpicotin

Taking a walk!


----------



## Solday

runner1234 said:


> OMG, she is absolutely perfect in every way. I am jealous!!! Congrats!



Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## art nouveau

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous dress too! You look beautiful


Thank you for your kind comment.  The dress is Lela Rose from a few years ago.  I got offered the Rose Azalea K28 just in time to use it at the wedding.


----------



## art nouveau

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful! Love the twilly pair on the bag and hat!


Thank you, Notorious Pink.  Those peachy pink Savanna Dance twillys turned out to be quite useful.  I bought them only a few  months ago,  A bunch of Savanna Dance twillys in several CWs mysteriously showed up at my local store.  Not sure how my store manager managed to get those.


----------



## art nouveau

nymeria said:


> you look beautiful- everything is perfectly coordinated


Thank you for your kind words,


----------



## art nouveau

tlamdang08 said:


> WOW lovely , my heart sing for the twilly and the hat


Thank your for your lovely comment.  The twillys are great. So happy I bought a pair so one can be used to dress up the hat by Eric Javits.  Couldn't have survived being in the sun for a few hours without the hat.


----------



## art nouveau

runner1234 said:


> beautiful!


Thank you, runne1234


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## art nouveau

LuckyBitch said:


> You look wonderful. Everything goes perfectly together.


Thank you for your lovely comment.


----------



## art nouveau

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love everything in this photo!


Thank you.  Glad you love my outfit.


----------



## ms_sivalley

My inner ballerina


----------



## tlamdang08

ms_sivalley said:


> My inner ballerina
> View attachment 4564370


So cute


----------



## avaria

At the Met with B25~


----------



## tlamdang08

avaria said:


> At the Met with B25~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564393


I love Sailor Moon, your look is perfect with that mask on.


----------



## Rami00

Happy thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!


----------



## MotoChiq

BBB30 first day in action


----------



## tlamdang08

MotoChiq said:


> BBB30 first day in action


Wow, you have the lock on, I am afraid to put the lock on my Box. I think it will leave mark on Box easily. You are brave!
Congrats on your new BB


----------



## nymeria

MotoChiq said:


> BBB30 first day in action


Wonderful!! She is launched ( just don't break the bubbly over her!) congrats and enjoy her


----------



## tlamdang08

@THE Mall today


----------



## ms_sivalley

tlamdang08 said:


> So cute


Thanks dear!


----------



## Dextersmom

Late afternoon walk with my RC TPM.


----------



## tlamdang08

Dextersmom said:


> Late afternoon walk with my RC TPM.


Love thE red on you


----------



## Dextersmom

tlamdang08 said:


> Love thE red on you


Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## runner1234

ms_sivalley said:


> My inner ballerina
> View attachment 4564370


Beautiful!



Dextersmom said:


> Late afternoon walk with my RC TPM.


Beautiful!



Rami00 said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!


This bag is beyond stunning!! Are you able to wear it often?


----------



## WKN

MotoChiq said:


> BBB30 first day in action


She is gorgeous! My dream bag! Congratulations.


----------



## tlamdang08

The headband and Twilly silk instantly dress up for my non-H hat.


----------



## jp824

When I first joined this forum, my daughter was just born.  Now she’s raiding my closet and borrowing my bags.  This is her outfit attending a bat mitzvah with the Clic16.


----------



## Rami00

runner1234 said:


> This bag is beyond stunning!! Are you able to wear it often?


Thank you! I have worn it a few times already and it has always been such a center of attraction lol. It’s still very new to me so I would have to come back to you with a more solid response in a couple of months.


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> When I first joined this forum, my daughter was just born.  Now she’s raiding my closet and borrowing my bags.  This is her outfit attending a bat mitzvah with the Clic16.



bat mitzvah already!!! Omg time flies!!!! (PS you are SO lucky to have little (or not so little anymore) A sharing your closet with you.


----------



## 1LV

Rami00 said:


> Happy thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends!


Absolutely beautiful.  This would be a dream come true for me!


----------



## hopiko

At work with my cdc silk and saphir B!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Good morning Hermès monde 








Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Hillychristie

TGIF. B with me at work to accompany me.


----------



## Julide

tlamdang08 said:


> The headband and Twilly silk instantly dress up for my non-H hat.


Wow! How did you do this? Very creative  idea!


----------



## Etriers

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Good morning Hermès monde
> 
> View attachment 4567892
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567893
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



Marvelous.  I’m going to need some mugs!


----------



## tlamdang08

Julide said:


> Wow! How did you do this? Very creative  idea!


It is not my ideaawwhh,
it comes with the Twilly perfume that just comes out for this Christmas season this year. I love it. I have a few sets so I play around with them.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Etriers said:


> Marvelous.  I’m going to need some mugs!



Sadly, the Fil d'argent decor is no more. Tried to order something the other day, only available on the aftermarket/eBay ... 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## runner1234

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Good morning Hermès monde
> 
> View attachment 4567892
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567893
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Looks so yummy and even more so in H China of course!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Etriers

Oh rats!  That is such a nice pattern.  You were smart to get it when you did.  I wonder if Replacements.com would have it?  They are usually a good source for hard-to-find China/crystal.


----------



## Etriers

hopiko said:


> At work with my cdc silk and saphir B!



Gorgeous blue!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Etriers said:


> Oh rats!  That is such a nice pattern.  You were smart to get it when you did.  I wonder if Replacements.com would have it?  They are usually a good source for hard-to-find China/crystal.



Incredible, Thank you!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> At work with my cdc silk and saphir B!


So spectacular!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

@lunch.Herbag32/today. 
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Using my latest  rouge de coeur Kelly 28 for a cocktail Charity event two days ago.


----------



## Serva1

GT in action at home earlier this week. Today in London, travelling this weekend, hoping to post another action pic.


----------



## renet

C18 + Quicker at a friend’s son party.


----------



## Serva1

Carrying today my Hermès Lucy bag with my new croc phonecase.


----------



## Julide

Serva1 said:


> GT in action at home earlier this week. Today in London, travelling this weekend, hoping to post another action pic.




I am a huge fan of neutrals and this outfit isperfection in myeyes!!


----------



## Austintx

Baby wearing and birkin
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4568944


----------



## Serva1

Shopping in London today


----------



## SDC2003

Running errands with my etain B and neo ankle boots!


----------



## Serva1

Julide said:


> I am a huge fan of neutrals and this outfit isperfection in myeyes!!


Thank you Julide for your lovely comment, it put a smile on my face  

I also wish to thank e v e r y o n e for the likes ❤️


----------



## Cool Gal

Happy Sunday, Ladies & Gents!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

I got a new look for my Birkin25 today.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## ajaxbreaker

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4570229


 We don't see enough RTW in action here!


----------



## Dextersmom

Shopping with my Gold Evelyne PM.


----------



## H Ever After

Brought my baby barenia B for a boba run! DH is working tonight and wanted a little pick-me-up.


----------



## Evita98

avaria said:


> At the Met with B25~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564393


I really like this color! What color is it?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

H Ever After said:


> Brought my baby barenia B for a boba run! DH is working tonight and wanted a little pick-me-up.
> 
> View attachment 4570974


Dream bag!!!!


----------



## H Ever After

LovingTheOrange said:


> Dream bag!!!!



I was very very lucky to get this as my first B!


----------



## bobkat1991

Somewhat blurry picture, taken by the reluctant photographer, my husband.


----------



## lolakitten

Serva1 said:


> GT in action at home earlier this week. Today in London, travelling this weekend, hoping to post another action pic.





Julide said:


> I am a huge fan of neutrals and this outfit isperfection in myeyes!!


I wholeheartedly agree, love it!


----------



## MarsHMe

Great diaper bag


----------



## MarsHMe

Mom & daughter bag twins


----------



## Julide

MarsHMe said:


> Mom & daughter bag twins


This is such an adorable picture!!


----------



## Pokie607

H Ever After said:


> Brought my baby barenia B for a boba run! DH is working tonight and wanted a little pick-me-up.
> 
> View attachment 4570974


Delicious! The boba looks good too!


----------



## Hillychristie

bobkat1991 said:


> Somewhat blurry picture, taken by the reluctant photographer, my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571431


But your blue pico is not blurry, can't miss that one. Have a good weekend ahead.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MarsHMe

Julide said:


> This is such an adorable picture!!


Thanks!


----------



## tlamdang08

Going to a cocktail party .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> Going to a cocktail party .


That bag has become your trademark!!! Perfect on u!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> That bag has become your trademark!!! Perfect on u!!!


Thank you. I love it so much.


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Going to a cocktail party .



Love the whole outfit, you look very “Hermès”!! I hope you enjoy(ed) the party


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Love the whole outfit, you look very “Hermès”!! I hope you enjoy(ed) the party


Thank you


----------



## xiaoxiao

tlamdang08 said:


> Going to a cocktail party .



amazing!  in every way.


----------



## xiaoxiao

MarsHMe said:


> Mom & daughter bag twins



Awwwwww SO cute.


----------



## Lovebb12

lovely! May I know the name of your scarf? Also wanted to ask long time, wonder if the Leica camera is any better than iPhone? I have been stopping using the same camera since new iPhones almost take similar photos and with even wider lenses?

enjoy your day!



tlamdang08 said:


> Going to a cocktail party .


----------



## tlamdang08

xiaoxiao said:


> amazing!  in every way.


Thank you 


Lovebb12 said:


> lovely! May I know the name of your scarf? Also wanted to ask long time, wonder if the Leica camera is any better than iPhone? I have been stopping using the same camera since new iPhones almost take similar photos and with even wider lenses?
> 
> enjoy your day!


Thank you, my Scarf of the day is Della Cavalleria140.
Speaking of the camera, I used to travel to take scenery pictures with a full-frame camera. The feel of a real camera even just a point and shoot gives me a lot of joy and control (ISO, Speed, etc) better than any camera that comes from a phone. That just how I like to take pictures with, iPhone is a convenience but not to print or to keep in my point of view and can not compare with Leica.


----------



## 336

Liftie and it was HOT today


----------



## diane278

I have to run errands on a 87F day, so it’s a thin cotton shirt for comfort and a BdC clutch because it makes me happy......


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I have to run errands on a 87F day, so it’s a thin cotton shirt for comfort and a BdC clutch because it makes me happy......
> View attachment 4572929


So chic


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> Somewhat blurry picture, taken by the reluctant photographer, my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571431


It's still a good enough photo. You certainly match your scarves and bags perfectly.
I love your postings.


----------



## tlamdang08

BB30 is in action . I am Starting to love size 30 for a short distance trip our Friday escape.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

tlamdang08 said:


> BB30 is in action . I am Starting to love size 30 for a short distance trip our Friday escape.


Lovely . Did you go shopping in Cartier?!


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> Lovely . Did you go shopping in Cartier?!


Yes, my DH needs a new ring, his finger getting a little choppy


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> BB30 is in action . I am Starting to love size 30 for a short distance trip our Friday escape.


You've matched your maroon/black dress with the BB30 to a T


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> You've matched your maroon/black dress with the BB30 to a T


Thank you


----------



## Phiona88

Heading to work! Can you spot my cat?


----------



## Hillychristie

Phiona88 said:


> Heading to work! Can you spot my cat?[/QUOTE
> Interesting pairing of silver and gold hardware, I shall try too


----------



## Muffin_Top

Phiona88 said:


> Heading to work! Can you spot my cat?


Your belt and brooch are totally my taste 
By the way, I can see a cat's ear on a chair, is it silver hardware  ?
You look amazing!
I am now sure this belt is going to be my reward after having my baby, and when I will fit my regular clothing again !


----------



## Muffin_Top

Today, always happy to wear my Farandole 160 to go to work, as if it was its first day


----------



## discussionforh

Recent favourite bag


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

discussionforh said:


> View attachment 4573400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent favourite bag



Wonderful picture!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Very recent still life. Sneaked a little orange in.  (Tumbler by Baccarat (France), Carafe by Carrs Silver (UK), Whisky glass by Riedel (Austria), Silver plate unknown, Ashtray by Hermès (France)) I was experimenting with angle and filter/processing - these are my 4 finalists.













Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## periogirl28

Black Swift C18 at afternoon tea and Azalee K25 SO. Thanks for letting me share, have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Phiona88

Muffin_Top said:


> Your belt and brooch are totally my taste
> By the way, I can see a cat's ear on a chair, is it silver hardware  ?
> You look amazing!
> I am now sure this belt is going to be my reward after having my baby, and when I will fit my regular clothing again !



Thank you so much! And yes, that’s my cat’s ear peeking out! 

The rivale belt is probably my favorite belt - goes well with any dress or casual jeans!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4573420
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573421
> 
> 
> Black Swift C18 at afternoon tea and Azalee K25 SO. Thanks for letting me share, have a lovely weekend!



ohhhh I love the white blouse details are the back. So cute!!!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> ohhhh I love the white blouse details are the back. So cute!!!


 Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ladysarah

Out & about in central London. Any excuse for a cup of tea, can you spot the Hermès?


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> Out & about in central London. Any excuse for a cup of tea, can you spot the Hermès?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573728


Love the pink Sakura Calvi


----------



## Tonimichelle

discussionforh said:


> View attachment 4573400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent favourite bag


Fab photo! You look great!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Phiona88 said:


> Heading to work! Can you spot my cat?


Gorgeous! Blue and white cat spotted on chair, is he / she a British shorthair?


----------



## Tonimichelle

ladysarah said:


> Out & about in central London. Any excuse for a cup of tea, can you spot the Hermès?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573728


Yep! Calvi?


----------



## De sac

ladysarah said:


> Out & about in central London. Any excuse for a cup of tea, can you spot the Hermès?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573728





tlamdang08 said:


> Love the pink Sakura Calvi



And the Dallet silk? 
Question on the cashmere coat as well


----------



## Dupsy

Not feeling like work today so brought Goldie along to cheer me up. She's doing an awesome job: I am being somewhat productive


----------



## girlbag

discussionforh said:


> View attachment 4573400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent favourite bag


Beautiful. May i ask what is the length of your kelly strap? Is this shorter than the normal ?


----------



## tlamdang08

Daydreamer.  I wish....
BB30 with Sieste au Paradis scarf 140.


----------



## LuckyBitch

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Very recent still life. Sneaked a little orange in.  (Tumbler by Baccarat (France), Carafe by Carrs Silver (UK), Whisky glass by Riedel (Austria), Silver plate unknown, Ashtray by Hermès (France)) I was experimenting with angle and filter/processing - these are my 4 finalists.
> 
> View attachment 4573407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573411
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Beautiful photos. You're a very classy guy, Oliver.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

LuckyBitch said:


> Beautiful photos. You're a very classy guy, Oliver.



Thank you very much!  

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## momoc

ladysarah said:


> Out & about in central London. Any excuse for a cup of tea, can you spot the Hermès?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573728



That looks delicious! Obviously not your calvi...well maybe even the calvi


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Daydreamer.  I wish....
> BB30 with Sieste au Paradis scarf 140.



Beautiful H and great photo! Lovely idea!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Beautiful H and great photo! Lovely idea!


Thank you  and many congratulations again


----------



## bobkat1991

LuckyBitch said:


> It's still a good enough photo. You certainly match your scarves and bags perfectly.
> I love your postings.


*Thank you for your kind words,LuckyBitch!*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Very recent still life. Sneaked a little orange in.  (Tumbler by Baccarat (France), Carafe by Carrs Silver (UK), Whisky glass by Riedel (Austria), Silver plate unknown, Ashtray by Hermès (France)) I was experimenting with angle and filter/processing - these are my 4 finalists.
> 
> View attachment 4573407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573411
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


They’re all gorgeous, but my favorite is the first photo because I like that strong orange/copper reflection in the plate.  They are all so striking that I kept scrolling back and forth looking at them.

Oliver, did you decide on a favorite?  And is there a thread on Hermes’ still life arrangements?
I’d Love to see more......


----------



## Phiona88

Tonimichelle said:


> Gorgeous! Blue and white cat spotted on chair, is he / she a British shorthair?



Yes he is!  Here's a photo of him in the 'Mes and Pets thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mes-and-pets.220234/page-71#post-33393614


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

diane278 said:


> They’re all gorgeous, but my favorite is the first photo because I like that strong orange/copper reflection in the plate.  They are all so striking that I kept scrolling back and forth looking at them.
> 
> Oliver, did you decide on a favorite?  And is there a thread on Hermes’ still life arrangements?
> I’d Love to see more......



Thank you very much Diane! 

I think for me it's the second. There's still a bit of that copper reflection that I also really like, but overall the lines of that carafe are a little more visible. 

I haven't found a thread for Hermès still life yet. Maybe there will be one next time/ in future. 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## tlamdang08

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Thank you very much Diane!
> 
> I think for me it's the second. There's still a bit of that copper reflection that I also really like, but overall the lines of that carafe are a little more visible.
> 
> I haven't found a thread for Hermès still life yet. Maybe there will be one next time/ in future.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Are you looking for this one?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-as-art-post-photos.225753/


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Are you looking for this one?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-as-art-post-photos.225753/


Thank you! I had no idea this thread existed.  I feel like I’ve found buried treasure.....


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I had no idea this thread existed.  I feel like I’ve found buried treasure.....



Totally agree, thank you for finding that @tlamdang08 !!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## acrowcounted

Keeping it super casual this morning with my Trail sneakers and Bleu Hydra Constance.


----------



## Austintx

acrowcounted said:


> Keeping it super casual this morning with my Trail sneakers and Bleu Hydra Constance.
> View attachment 4574562



Love this casual look paired with your Constance!


----------



## craielover

K25 Sellier is a great size on me! FYI I'm 5'5.


----------



## ladysarah

Tonimichelle said:


> Yep! Calvi?





De sac said:


> And the Dallet silk?
> Question on the cashmere coat as well





momoc said:


> That looks delicious! Obviously not your calvi...well maybe even the calvi


 many thanks for the kind comments and all the likes. Yes the calvi was a red herring  the scarf/coat was lurking in the background- you are so eagle eyed.


----------



## TravelBug

I dressed up my little Hermès pumpkin (picotin pm) with a twilly - I love carrying it around this time of the year.


----------



## Ladybaga

kleider said:


> K25 Sellier is a great size on me! FYI I'm 5'5.
> View attachment 4574610


I love your style! Beautiful!!!


----------



## art nouveau

tlamdang08 said:


> Daydreamer.  I wish....
> BB30 with Sieste au Paradis scarf 140.


Very creative way to wear the silk 140 cm Sieste au Paradis.


----------



## momoc

Went to see planes at the Boeing Museum of Flight because my husband is a complete aviation geek (and likes taking photos of me when I’m not noticing. We now have this competition of sneakily taking photos of each other, for the most part he wins...)


----------



## Pokie607

acrowcounted said:


> Keeping it super casual this morning with my Trail sneakers and Bleu Hydra Constance.
> View attachment 4574562


Your casual style is amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

My Evie has accompanied me to the Children’s Museum today.


----------



## periogirl28

momoc said:


> Went to see planes at the Boeing Museum of Flight because my husband is a complete aviation geek (and likes taking photos of me when I’m not noticing. We now have this competition of sneakily taking photos of each other, for the most part he wins...)
> 
> View attachment 4575075
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575074
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575073
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575076



Thank you for sharing your action pics, that Constance really suits the trench look. Is it RdC? Btw we got to sit in the Queen's seat on the Concorde exhibited in Barbados but lately they seem have closed it. My DH is also an aviation geek. Sorry back to topic.


----------



## discussionforh

girlbag said:


> Beautiful. May i ask what is the length of your kelly strap? Is this shorter than the normal ?


Yes. My bag is in sombrero leather, and the strap is shorter than the normal Kelly strap. I think it’s 1/3 shorter.


----------



## discussionforh

Is anyone also a fan of Kelly Ado?


----------



## momoc

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for sharing your action pics, that Constance really suits the trench look. Is it RdC? Btw we got to sit in the Queen's seat on the Concorde exhibited in Barbados but lately they seem have closed it. My DH is also an aviation geek. Sorry back to topic.



Thank you! Yes it’s RdC. I was actually a little hesitant about the bag when I first saw it but I’ve come to love how easy a pop of red is to use!

A quick Googling suggests that the Barbados exhibition indeed just closed this year  I’m sure my DH would definitely have enjoyed it!


----------



## Serva1

My friend gave me a black picotin gm ghw as a present and of course I wanted to carry the bag immediately. We had snow today so it was the perfect choice. Clemence leather is good in both rain&snow.


----------



## Serva1

Better pic of the bag and leather...


----------



## Rhl2987

discussionforh said:


> View attachment 4575938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone also a fan of Kelly Ado?


Those boots were made for you!


----------



## crisbac

Serva1 said:


> My friend gave me a black picotin gm ghw as a present and of course I wanted to carry the bag immediately. We had snow today so it was the perfect choice. Clemence leather is good in both rain&snow.





Serva1 said:


> Better pic of the bag and leather...


It's so beautiful!!  Huge congrats, dear Serva1!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Passing an abandoned place on the way to lunch.


----------



## discussionforh

Rhl2987 said:


> Those boots were made for you!



Thanks! The new season booties all look good!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Bringing one of my loot from FSH to work today.

Vert Cypress GP 30 and her side kick rodeo.


----------



## momoc

chkpfbeliever said:


> Bringing one of my loot from FSH to work today.
> 
> Vert Cypress GP 30 and her side kick rodeo.



The GP and Rodeo are super lovely! I love love vert cypress type of super dark colors (bleu nuit is the other one I love for the same reason).

But also - that Mario in the back is on point


----------



## Hillychristie

Stealing a mid-week break. Ate a blue pea flower the first time!

Wishing you a wonderful week ahead, tpf


----------



## Senbei

chkpfbeliever said:


> Bringing one of my loot from FSH to work today.
> 
> Vert Cypress GP 30 and her side kick rodeo.



gorgeous! And welcome back!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

First time out of the box


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lindy 26 rose pourpre


----------



## Nahreen

Wearing my new scarf. I was so happy I found it in London. Thought it nice for Halloween.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Wearing my new scarf. I was so happy I found it in London. Thought it nice for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578469


Congrats Nahreen, I always think scarves can be carried as a substitute for jewels and yours really looks like a lovely necklace! Love the nailpolish too, usually people match it with a bag


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Nahreen, I always think scarves can be carried as a substitute for jewels and yours really looks like a lovely necklace! Love the nailpolish too, usually people match it with a bag


Thank you so much dear Serva for your compliments. I got the Dior nailpolish directly after buying the scarf. So happy I found both scarf and nailpolish.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Nahreen said:


> Wearing my new scarf. I was so happy I found it in London. Thought it nice for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578469


Looks wonderful on you.


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Bringing one of my loot from FSH to work today.
> 
> Vert Cypress GP 30 and her side kick rodeo.


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Nahreen

Thank you all for your likes.



LuckyBitch said:


> Looks wonderful on you.


Thank you so much.


----------



## adb

discussionforh said:


> View attachment 4575938
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone also a fan of Kelly Ado?



lovely boots
Curious though if it can be used on a rainy/snowy day..


----------



## mcpro

At the cafe @ Hermes Sèvres store in Paris


----------



## Chagall

mcpro said:


> At the cafe @ Hermes Sèvres store in Paris
> 
> View attachment 4579837


Beautiful shot and lovely Kelly.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

mcpro said:


> At the cafe @ Hermes Sèvres store in Paris
> 
> View attachment 4579837


What a beautiful K!  What color is this?


----------



## mcpro

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> What a beautiful K!  What color is this?



color is Etoupe dear , thank you


----------



## couturequeen

Wearing Loop Pendant and a Kelly Dog


----------



## momasaurus

couturequeen said:


> Wearing Loop Pendant and a Kelly Dog


Lovely! These are my favorite H accessories!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

couturequeen said:


> Wearing Loop Pendant and a Kelly Dog


Oooooh I've been eyeing the Loop Pendant online but haven't had a chance to try it yet. How are you liking it?


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

My cat and H cushion


----------



## Chagall

Chihuahuacoco said:


> My cat and H cushion


You cat is beautiful and coordinations perfectly with your H cushion.


----------



## ladysarah

Chihuahuacoco said:


> My cat and H cushion


What a lovely pic!


----------



## momoc

Chihuahuacoco said:


> My cat and H cushion



purfect photo


----------



## tlamdang08

Yesterday’s action with B25 and the Silk Mix 140


----------



## couturequeen

ajaxbreaker said:


> Oooooh I've been eyeing the Loop Pendant online but haven't had a chance to try it yet. How are you liking it?



I’ve had it for a few years and it’s one of my most worn H necklaces. Color and style works with so many outfits.


----------



## renet

My first time bringing this cute little bag out!


----------



## loves

Thought that the micro is more of a collector piece and a fun buy but turns out I use it more often than expected.


----------



## TeeCee77

Vicky hat and Kelly Cut anemone!


----------



## Rami00

Golden hour!


----------



## discussionforh

adb said:


> lovely boots
> Curious though if it can be used on a rainy/snowy day..


The sole is made with plastic, so it should be better than the other leather boot​


----------



## tlamdang08

K25 with us Today.


----------



## TeeCee77

When it’s fall, but also 70 degrees outside Loving these new Virginia ankle booties!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TeeCee77 said:


> When it’s fall, but also 70 degrees outside Loving these new Virginia ankle booties!



The past 2 outfits are spectacular! You wear Hermès very well.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 1LV

TeeCee77 said:


> When it’s fall, but also 70 degrees outside Loving these new Virginia ankle booties!


Love your style.


----------



## Toronto Carre

At work. Rouge H Behapi RGHW, Beige Rose Clic H RGHW, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Jungle Love dip dye 90, Rouge H Constance belt GHW, Rouge H GP 36, Jardin de la Maharani twilly.


----------



## TeeCee77

xiaoxiao said:


> The past 2 outfits are spectacular! You wear Hermès very well.


Thank you!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

1LV said:


> Love your style.


Thank you!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TeeCee77 said:


> When it’s fall, but also 70 degrees outside Loving these new Virginia ankle booties!


Loving both of your outfit posts. Très chic!


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Monday!!!! Running errands


----------



## xiaoxiao

Finally got the sweater out from the winter drawer.... on mummy duty today...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiaoxiao said:


> Finally got the sweater out from the winter drawer.... on mummy duty today...


Love the sweater on you Elvis!!!! xo


----------



## xiaoxiao

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love the sweater on you Elvis!!!! xo



 thank you my dear!


----------



## tlamdang08

Fall is coming. I am missing Colorado hues.
BB30 is perfect for all my Cameras need for a day outing. I am glad that I take her to keep and love.


----------



## WKN

xiaoxiao said:


> Finally got the sweater out from the winter drawer.... on mummy duty today...


My eyes were drawn to your beautiful Bolide 1923 Web! I want! Looking great!


----------



## MommyDaze

tlamdang08 said:


> Yesterday’s action with B25 and the Silk Mix 140


You know you’re from California when.... You see this picture, and know there’s great food nearby from the look of the palm trees


----------



## xiaoxiao

WKN said:


> My eyes were drawn to your beautiful Bolide 1923 Web! I want! Looking great!



Great eye!!! Its one of my most used workhorses. The outside pocket is great.


----------



## BagLady164

runner1234 said:


> Miss K25 magnolia in her maiden voyage home from FSH


Love!  Looks just like my Tosca K from 2011, which I adore and still looks brand new.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiaoxiao said:


> Finally got the sweater out from the winter drawer.... on mummy duty today...


So chic !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TeeCee77 said:


> When it’s fall, but also 70 degrees outside Loving these new Virginia ankle booties!


Love everything in this photo !


----------



## Dextersmom

Shopping with my Etoupe Evelyne PM.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Quick dinner with my GP.


----------



## Addicted to bags

chkpfbeliever said:


> Quick dinner with my GP.


I've meaning to say, love the bag charm! Is that a recent or older design?


----------



## xiaoxiao

chkpfbeliever said:


> So chic !!



 my dear!


----------



## xiaoxiao

chkpfbeliever said:


> Quick dinner with my GP.



omg you got the charm!!!


----------



## craielover

A little twist on the shopping bag


----------



## londongal2009

336 said:


> Liftie and it was HOT today


Can you let me know which H bag this is please? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## nvie




----------



## tlamdang08

nvie said:


> View attachment 4584777


Wow


----------



## tlamdang08

RAC order day


----------



## ladysarah

chkpfbeliever said:


> Quick dinner with my GP.


Ha ha that’s hilarious!  Love it! Is the shopping bag charm available in the boutique and may I ask the price?


----------



## Serva1

B25 & black pony in action today. We got snow...soon it’s going to look like this!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Addicted to bags said:


> I've meaning to say, love the bag charm! Is that a recent or older design?


This bag charm just came out.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

nvie said:


> View attachment 4584777


Just when I thought that I'm crazy about Charnerie !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> Ha ha that’s hilarious!  Love it! Is the shopping bag charm available in the boutique and may I ask the price?


455 thanks to @Meta 
My store doesn't have it until next year


----------



## Luv n bags

My new to me CDC belt buckle.  I love this style!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

It is another Vert Cypress day.


----------



## nvie

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow


It was a tight squeeze, just for fun


----------



## nvie

tlamdang08 said:


> RAC order day


Love your bag and shoes


----------



## nvie

chkpfbeliever said:


> Just when I thought that I'm crazy about Charnerie !!



Happy to know I’m not alone


----------



## 336

londongal2009 said:


> Can you let me know which H bag this is please? It looks gorgeous!



It’s a Lindy 30


----------



## Nanami_S.

It’s is so gloomy & cold today, so I reached something can brighten my day!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Nanami_S. said:


> It’s is so gloomy & cold today, so I reached something can brighten my day!!



nice everything, but REALLY nice hair!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Rainy day gear. Inspired by a random lady and her kelly, I decided to use mine as a hand held bag too...


----------



## Nanami_S.

xiaoxiao said:


> nice everything, but REALLY nice hair!!


LOL! Thank you ☺️


----------



## ladysarah

xiaoxiao said:


> Rainy day gear. Inspired by a random lady and her kelly, I decided to use mine as a hand held bag too...
> 
> View attachment 4585672


Great look! You are always a source of inspiration.


----------



## aa12

Serva1 said:


> Better pic of the bag and leather...


gorgeous! Does this fit on your shoulder comfortably?


----------



## tlamdang08

xiaoxiao said:


> Rainy day gear. Inspired by a random lady and her kelly, I decided to use mine as a hand held bag too...
> 
> View attachment 4585672


Love it


----------



## papertiger

Dextersmom said:


> Shopping with my Etoupe Evelyne PM.



I _know _I _always_ say this but you_ always _look gorgeous in your glam, casual style


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## papertiger

Serva1 said:


> B25 & black pony in action today. We got snow...soon it’s going to look like this!



I had to really search for the pony! 

Getting colder here too, I will use your photo for inspiration beautiful *Serva *


----------



## lolakitten

Meetings and meetings... and some meetings... did I mention meetings?


----------



## tlamdang08

About 2 months ago, I did not know Birkin30 is a size that’s perfect when you’re headed into the cold season . I am also gaining a mad love to Box leather. I made a few marks must be from my one of my ring( not a deep one ) but they can buff to blend in. They are there but hard to recognize. Love it!!!
Today @ the Library and breakfast   table with my son. And later at the dentist with my daughter. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Noveltwist

lolakitten said:


> Meetings and meetings... and some meetings... did I mention meetings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585889



I can relate! Love using my B as a workhorse. 

Btw I think I have the same coat! Is it Max Mara?


----------



## Dextersmom

tlamdang08 said:


> RAC order day


Pretty as a picture.


----------



## Dextersmom

papertiger said:


> I _know _I _always_ say this but you_ always _look gorgeous in your glam, casual style


You are too kind to me, papertiger. Thank you.


----------



## tlamdang08

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty as a picture.


Thank you


----------



## xiaoxiao

ladysarah said:


> Great look! You are always a source of inspiration.



Thanks LS!! You just made my day. 



tlamdang08 said:


> Love it



 that’s so kind of you!


----------



## xiaoxiao

tlamdang08 said:


> About 2 months ago, I did not know Birkin30 is a size that’s perfect when you’re headed into the cold season . I am also gaining a mad love to Box leather. I made a few marks must be from my one of my ring( not a deep one ) but they can buff to blend in. They are there but hard to recognize. Love it!!!
> Today @ the Library and breakfast   table with my son. And later at the dentist with my daughter. Thanks for letting me share.




So so so so chic! It’s always nice seeing a beautiful bbb in action.


----------



## Muffin_Top

I hadn't realized before that my GP matches perfectly my only sneakers.


----------



## Phiona88

Having a date night with DH


----------



## periogirl28

Off to the LV Cruise 2020 show in LV Cruise dress, Gris Tourterelle 25 with Rose Gold and H Espadrille wedges. Happy Weekend!


----------



## iamyumi

Winter has arrived... my first H in etoupe and I am loving it


----------



## lolakitten

Noveltwist said:


> I can relate! Love using my B as a workhorse.
> 
> Btw I think I have the same coat! Is it Max Mara?


My B is the perfect work bag for these kinds of days! 
No it’s a mink from a local furrier.


----------



## tlamdang08

xiaoxiao said:


> So so so so chic! It’s always nice seeing a beautiful bbb in action.


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4586415
> 
> Off to the LV Cruise 2020 show in LV Cruise dress, Gris Tourterelle 25 with Rose Gold and H Espadrille wedges. Happy Weekend!



The perfect combo!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> The perfect combo!


TU!!


----------



## Serva1

aa12 said:


> gorgeous! Does this fit on your shoulder comfortably?


Yes it fits my shoulder perfectly but I mostly carry it hand held and when I’m using my car. I’m more used to smaller bags but the bag and clemence feels so lushious  that I do not mind the size. I cannot fit my Ipad in the tpm size 18 so this is great when I need to carry more.


----------



## Serva1

papertiger said:


> I had to really search for the pony!
> 
> Getting colder here too, I will use your photo for inspiration beautiful *Serva *



Thank you dear PT, yes the black rodeo ( milo lambskin) blends in perfectly with black swift


----------



## Meta

iamyumi said:


> Winter has arrived... my first H in etoupe and I am loving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586427


Love that Chaine d'Ancre 24 double ring.


----------



## TraceySH

New roulis 23. Off to H to get in more trouble!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4586415
> 
> Off to the LV Cruise 2020 show in LV Cruise dress, Gris Tourterelle 25 with Rose Gold and H Espadrille wedges. Happy Weekend!


You look like a doll. Very cute


----------



## xiaoxiao

TraceySH said:


> New roulis 23. Off to H to get in more trouble!



i love the simplicity of this look, and yet, the mix of textures and colors make it so interesting.


----------



## TraceySH

xiaoxiao said:


> i love the simplicity of this look, and yet, the mix of textures and colors make it so interesting.


Thank you!!


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> You look like a doll. Very cute


----------



## Rami00

My first twillaine


----------



## momoc

Rami00 said:


> My first twillaine



You wear it so well! The entire outfit is so chic!!


----------



## Rami00

momoc said:


> You wear it so well! The entire outfit is so chic!!


thank you so much


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Rami00 said:


> My first twillaine



Spectacular!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Chagall

TraceySH said:


> New roulis 23. Off to H to get in more trouble!


Beautiful bag and colour. You have great style.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

First outing with K28 Chevre.......this bag is SO special to me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Opli 24


----------



## Gigllee

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4587883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with K28 Chevre.......this bag is SO special to me.


I love your entire look. So chic


----------



## cafecreme15

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 4586202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't realized before that my GP matches perfectly my only sneakers.


Cute! Is this a Bordeaux GP? If so, we’re bag twins!


----------



## hokatie

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4587883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with K28 Chevre.......this bag is SO special to me.


Beautiful ❤️!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Casual Sunday!


----------



## Possum

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4587883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with K28 Chevre.......this bag is SO special to me.


Love!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

ms_sivalley said:


> Casual Sunday!
> View attachment 4587994


This is the perfect casual outfit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

My love for Hermes is not a secret I try to hide  Happy new week to everyone


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

eternallove4bag said:


> My love for Hermes is not a secret I try to hide  Happy new week to everyone


Keep these pictures coming!! I can’t get enough of your beautiful H!


----------



## sf_newyorker

eternallove4bag said:


> My love for Hermes is not a secret I try to hide  Happy new week to everyone


How can this not put a smile on your face! So so fantastic.


----------



## diane278

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Keep these pictures coming!! I can’t get enough of your beautiful H!


+1


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> My love for Hermes is not a secret I try to hide  Happy new week to everyone


Omgoodness I died babe!!! Such a stunning collection and the vca pulls at my heart strings too xo


----------



## eternallove4bag

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Keep these pictures coming!! I can’t get enough of your beautiful H!


Thank you so much! Can you tell how in love I am with the brand? 


sf_newyorker said:


> How can this not put a smile on your face! So so fantastic.


Thank you so much! Hermes colors are so beautiful! They make me smile too! 



diane278 said:


> +1


Thank you  



Israeli_Flava said:


> Omgoodness I died babe!!! Such a stunning collection and the vca pulls at my heart strings too xo


Aww thank you IF :many kisses: we share a mutual love for both the brands ... H and VCA r pure love! Sigh!


----------



## Hat Trick

eternallove4bag said:


> My love for Hermes is not a secret I try to hide  Happy new week to everyone



What a lovely range of colours and matching accessories!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hat Trick said:


> What a lovely range of colours and matching accessories!


Thank you so much! I blame Hermes for creating such yummy colors and matching accessories to my bags that are hard to resist


----------



## 1LV

eternallove4bag said:


> My love for Hermes is not a secret I try to hide  Happy new week to everyone


Recently I was thinking I need to add more color to my small collection.  Seeing your amazing collection really drives it home!  Beautiful!


----------



## momasaurus

eternallove4bag said:


> My love for Hermes is not a secret I try to hide  Happy new week to everyone


Awesome collex! But you don't like silver hardware, LOL!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Bleu Nuit PM.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bleu Nuit PM.


The Evie is matching with your clothes. Love it ❤️❤️!


----------



## bobkat1991

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4587883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with K28 Chevre.......this bag is SO special to me.


*You have such a great sense of style, ODEDIHAIMS!*


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> The Evie is matching with your clothes. Love it ❤️❤️!


Thank you, hokatie.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## skyqueen

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4589647
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Elegant, Oliver!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

skyqueen said:


> Elegant, Oliver!



Thank you! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Gigllee said:


> I love your entire look. So chic





Possum said:


> Love!!





bobkat1991 said:


> *You have such a great sense of style, ODEDIHAIMS!*


Thank you so much for the positive words!  I almost never post action shots bc I hate pictures of myself.


----------



## diane278

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you so much for the positive words!  I almost never post action shots bc I hate pictures of myself.


I think you look great in that photo. I like the way you coordinated the print on the dress with both your bag & your shoes. It’s like something you’d see in a store display.


----------



## bobkat1991

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you so much for the positive words!  I almost never post action shots bc I hate pictures of myself.


*What's to hate?  You are a classy looking lady!  If you hate your weight, then fah-get-ah-bout-it!  I am the queen of glorious fat.  You look skinny to me.*


----------



## eternallove4bag

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4587883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing with K28 Chevre.......this bag is SO special to me.


The sellier looks amazing and I love your dress! What a beautifully pulled together look!


----------



## eternallove4bag

1LV said:


> Recently I was thinking I need to add more color to my small collection.  Seeing your amazing collection really drives it home!  Beautiful!


Thank you so much! I gravitate towards certain pops of colors! Just need to add a pop of pink and then this rainbow will be complete 



momasaurus said:


> Awesome collex! But you don't like silver hardware, LOL!


Thank you so much! H often tests my patience but so happy how each of my wishlist colors came slowly home to me. Can you believe I was a silver hardware kinda girl before I ventured into Hermes? Majority of my LV, chanel, dior bags were SHW or ruthenium but once I got into H something happened and I gravitated towards GHW!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4589647
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


What a yummy display!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Bleu Nuit PM.


Love the entire look! Casual and chic!


----------



## thyme

Fun evening with dear friend at Dior Cruise 2020 event!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

diane278 said:


> I think you look great in that photo. I like the way you coordinated the print on the dress with both your bag & your shoes. It’s like something you’d see in a store display.





bobkat1991 said:


> *What's to hate?  You are a classy looking lady!  If you hate your weight, then fah-get-ah-bout-it!  I am the queen of glorious fat.  You look skinny to me.*





eternallove4bag said:


> The sellier looks amazing and I love your dress! What a beautifully pulled together look!


You ladies are so sweet!  You have no idea how much your kind words mean to me!  I love coming to TPF for the support we give each other.  I always love the photos the three of you post.....Diane’s are so artistic, quirky and humorous......Bobkat has THE BEST SMILE EVER in every picture to brighten any day.....EL4B collages of color always make me drool.


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> Fun evening with dear friend at Dior Cruise 2020 event!
> 
> View attachment 4590009
> View attachment 4590010


Perfect match!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> You ladies are so sweet!  You have no idea how much your kind words mean to me!  I love coming to TPF for the support we give each other.  I always love the photos the three of you post.....Diane’s are so artistic, quirky and humorous......Bobkat has THE BEST SMILE EVER in every picture to brighten any day.....EL4B collages of color always make me drool.


My dear you are super sweet! I love our TPF community! It’s a safe home I love to come back to time and again even though I take breaks in between


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect match!



long time no see and thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> long time no see and thank you


Hello hello


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the entire look! Casual and chic!


Thank you.


----------



## momasaurus

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! I gravitate towards certain pops of colors! Just need to add a pop of pink and then this rainbow will be complete
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! H often tests my patience but so happy how each of my wishlist colors came slowly home to me. Can you believe I was a silver hardware kinda girl before I ventured into Hermes? Majority of my LV, chanel, dior bags were SHW or ruthenium but once I got into H something happened and I gravitated towards GHW!


Interesting! Well, the bags are sensational colors.


----------



## eternallove4bag

momasaurus said:


> Interesting! Well, the bags are sensational colors.


Thank you so much


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Fun evening with dear friend at Dior Cruise 2020 event!
> 
> View attachment 4590009
> View attachment 4590010



Two very chic ladies.  We need to know what's in those bags?


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Two very chic ladies.  We need to know what's in those bags?



Thank you those are just totes we were given from the event with their fine jewellery catalogue inside..! Fyi we were both well behaved


----------



## tlamdang08

Red and Pink ( just add Bearn cardholder to my daily must-have for a lazy day.
Mini Evelyn rose extreme
Rose Azalee legend shoes
Rouge Bearn cardholder.


----------



## tlamdang08

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4589647
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


 beautiful colors combo. It looks like a picture of a fancy restaurant advertisement. Well done!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

tlamdang08 said:


> beautiful colors combo. It looks like a picture of a fancy restaurant advertisement. Well done!



Thank you very much! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## tlamdang08

chincac said:


> Fun evening with dear friend at Dior Cruise 2020 event!
> 
> View attachment 4590009
> View attachment 4590010


Beautiful both of you!


----------



## thyme

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful both of you!



Thank you


----------



## bobkat1991

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> You ladies are so sweet!  You have no idea how much your kind words mean to me!  I love coming to TPF for the support we give each other.  I always love the photos the three of you post.....Diane’s are so artistic, quirky and humorous......Bobkat has THE BEST SMILE EVER in every picture to brighten any day.....EL4B collages of color always make me drool.


*ODEDIHAIMS, I am a big fan of these tpf Hermes forums **because** the members here are so very kind and inclusive!  Not at all what I thought I would find when I first arrived.....I naively believed it was all rich ladies who had a mean girl club online.  Wow - was I ever wrong!  These are some of the kindest people you could ever hope to meet!*


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

bobkat1991 said:


> *ODEDIHAIMS, I am a big fan of these tpf Hermes forums **because** the members here are so very kind and inclusive!  Not at all what I thought I would find when I first arrived.....I naively believed it was all rich ladies who had a mean girl club online.  Wow - was I ever wrong!  These are some of the kindest people you could ever hope to meet!*


I thought the same when I first found the forum but I quickly realized the truth!!! So happy to be a part of the love Fest!


----------



## Chagall

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4589647
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


That is such a beautifully presented picture. You have a very artistic eye. Thank you for posting.


----------



## xiaoxiao

My reality vs wishful thinking


----------



## MHLee

My Picotin has become my daily work bag -- makes me want another in a different color now!


----------



## Joeli7

MHLee said:


> My Picotin has become my daily work bag -- makes me want another in a different color now!
> View attachment 4591688


Love it! How do you keep it organized?


----------



## Sferics

chincac said:


> Fun evening with dear friend at Dior Cruise 2020 event!
> 
> View attachment 4590009
> View attachment 4590010



Did they hand out these fabric-totes??? No way? Did they?


----------



## diane278

xiaoxiao said:


> My reality vs wishful thinking
> 
> View attachment 4591574
> View attachment 4591575


 This is genius!  You never know when you’ll need a dinosaur....it pays to be prepared.


----------



## xiaoxiao

diane278 said:


> This is genius!  You never know when you’ll need a dinosaur....it pays to be prepared.



 just wanted to show that birkins can be very versatile with young kids.


----------



## diane278

xiaoxiao said:


> just wanted to show that birkins can be very versatile with young kids.


You succeeded.


----------



## thyme

Sferics said:


> Did they hand out these fabric-totes??? No way? Did they?



yes and it was very well made with sturdy thick material.


----------



## MHLee

Joeli7 said:


> Love it! How do you keep it organized?


Thank you! I use this: https://www.etsy.com/listing/572928304/for-hermes-picotin?ref=shop_home_active_4&pro=1 — I really like her organizers


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MHLee

xiaoxiao said:


> My reality vs wishful thinking
> 
> View attachment 4591574
> View attachment 4591575



My kids have destroyed the back seat of my car with their things! lol I've actually been afraid of getting a Birkin or Kelly because the things they've done to my other bags  -- maybe I should just give it a shot! haha


----------



## S2jewels

Today carrying my B25 Vert Amande


----------



## Zucnarf

xiaoxiao said:


> My reality vs wishful thinking
> 
> View attachment 4591574
> View attachment 4591575



this looks so good!!


----------



## diane278

We never make it out of the parking lot without checking out a newly finished frame. My Verrou clutch was my co-pilot today. That cute little guy is almost as big as the painting. (It’s not blurry. The vague effect was intentional.)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

S2jewels said:


> Today carrying my B25 Vert Amande


Your watch, ring and Vert Amande are a dream team


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> We never make it out of the parking lot without checking out a newly finished frame. My Verrou clutch was my co-pilot today. That cute little guy is almost as big as the painting. (It’s not blurry. The vague effect was intentional.)
> View attachment 4592908


OMG love that painting!

(the bag is nice too.


----------



## xiaoxiao

MHLee said:


> My kids have destroyed the back seat of my car with their things! lol I've actually been afraid of getting a Birkin or Kelly because the things they've done to my other bags  -- maybe I should just give it a shot! haha



Almost 11 years ago, I used a bbb40 as a diaper bag hooked on the stroller and it was very roomy and easy to get in and out of! I would say if your little one is too small and has to hold his/ her hands, A hand free option might be a better choice. But as my little one gets bigger, I’ve started to use birkins a lot more than before.  glad I took a couple of the bigger sizes with me before I moved, as they do come very handy especially in the winter!


----------



## S2jewels

Madam Bijoux said:


> Your watch, ring and Vert Amande are a dream team


Thanks


----------



## Hillychristie

Diane, love the interesting painting....and the clutch. Which grey is that?


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Diane, love the interesting painting....and the clutch. Which grey is that?


Oddly, I prefer vivid colors in most of my art but neutrals in my bags. Go figure....
I don’t know what gray it is. If you have any idea, I’d love to know what you think. I know it’s from 2004. I think it was an “estate” piece. It’s more a piece of small sculpture to me than a bag. I knew I wouldn’t use it much, but felt compelled to get my mitts on that latch. The other day, I toyed with the idea of having it framed.  I need a piece of art in my closet. Do you think that’d be crazy?  I don’t want to be struck by lightning.....


----------



## GoldFish8

xiaoxiao said:


> My reality vs wishful thinking
> 
> View attachment 4591574
> View attachment 4591575


Lol.. same. Except now I’ve given in to the ipads..so my 20 year old longchamp bag is  now full of iPads and headphones. My B’s are very versatile too


----------



## MHLee

xiaoxiao said:


> Almost 11 years ago, I used a bbb40 as a diaper bag hooked on the stroller and it was very roomy and easy to get in and out of! I would say if your little one is too small and has to hold his/ her hands, A hand free option might be a better choice. But as my little one gets bigger, I’ve started to use birkins a lot more than before.  glad I took a couple of the bigger sizes with me before I moved, as they do come very handy especially in the winter!



Good point! Yes, my eldest is grade school so completely independent, but my youngest still wants to hold hands, but not for much longer I'm sure. I was looking at anything I could carry easily with a strap, but I get so tempted on here looking at some of the beautiful Birkins!


----------



## xiaoxiao

GoldFish8 said:


> Lol.. same. Except now I’ve given in to the ipads..so my 20 year old longchamp bag is  now full of iPads and headphones. My B’s are very versatile too



Yes, especially when in a tantrum emergency, the accessibility of a b is very helpful.


----------



## shrpthorn

xiaoxiao said:


> Almost 11 years ago, I used a bbb40 as a diaper bag hooked on the stroller and it was very roomy and easy to get in and out of! I would say if your little one is too small and has to hold his/ her hands, A hand free option might be a better choice. But as my little one gets bigger, I’ve started to use birkins a lot more than before.  glad I took a couple of the bigger sizes with me before I moved, as they do come very handy especially in the winter!


Love your avatar. Only too true....


----------



## xiaoxiao

shrpthorn said:


> Love your avatar. Only too true....



 it’s all for good fun.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## wawazhou

K28 Box - last night in one of our favorite Japanese restaurants


----------



## Rami00

Mini K


----------



## Rami00

Mimosa alligator B25.


----------



## Gigllee

Rami00 said:


> Mimosa alligator B25.


Gorgeous as always. I especially love the black and mimosa look.


----------



## Rami00

Gigllee said:


> Gorgeous as always. I especially love the black and mimosa look.


Thank you xx


----------



## rk4265

Rami00 said:


> Mimosa alligator B25.


Beautiful. I know you weren’t crazy about the 25 size at first. How do you feel about it now?


----------



## TeeCee77

Brunchin’ with Vicky hat and Mini K ❤️


----------



## Rami00

rk4265 said:


> Beautiful. I know you weren’t crazy about the 25 size at first. How do you feel about it now?


Thank you! Since it’s an exotic skin, I tend to use it more over the weekends, brunch/lunch with friends so it’s a great size and also less surface for me to destroy.  I just love the color so so much, I didn’t have the guts to commit to a size bigger than 25 - K or B. Am I making sense? lol B30 is my ultimate work/tote bag, it fits everything that I need. For evenings, drinks, dinners, events - K20 hands down, it just works for me, B25 doesn’t.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

S2jewels said:


> Today carrying my B25 Vert Amande


VM is one of the best greys !! H keeps coming out with these lovely green and greys.  My wallet is in trouble.


----------



## tlamdang08

Got thís little orange today and put it to action with my So Black Rodeo at the harbor. The boots are killing me . I got blisters, need to use the “hairdryer method” to buy pass my break-in time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

TeeCee77 said:


> Brunchin’ with Vicky hat and Mini K ❤️


Such a chic look!


----------



## TeeCee77

eternallove4bag said:


> Such a chic look!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

Rami00 said:


> Mini K


 Love it


----------



## dooneybaby

A little yellow to brighten up a Monday morning.


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Oddly, I prefer vivid colors in most of my art but neutrals in my bags. Go figure....
> I don’t know what gray it is. If you have any idea, I’d love to know what you think. I know it’s from 2004. I think it was an “estate” piece. It’s more a piece of small sculpture to me than a bag. I knew I wouldn’t use it much, but felt compelled to get my mitts on that latch. The other day, I toyed with the idea of having it framed.  I need a piece of art in my closet. Do you think that’d be crazy?  I don’t want to be struck by lightning.....


There's no boundary to art. Many framed Hermes scarves at home which is my next project. Just that framing your clutch maybe a challenge because it's 3D but then you could box it up and put it on a pedestal ?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B


Aw, congratulations! I am twin with you, LOVE Etain with Rose Gold!


----------



## momoc

Israeli_Flava said:


> While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B



Congrats, looks AMAZING on you! Love your sweater too. Also, I think gray + pink is a wonderful combo, so in conclusion just amazing all around


----------



## weibandy

Going Holiday Yeah!!


----------



## diane278

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4594235
> 
> 
> Going Holiday Yeah!!


And doing it very well!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B


Slaying it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4594235
> 
> 
> Going Holiday Yeah!!


Yay! Love how reminiscent it is of the holiday season!


----------



## S2jewels

chkpfbeliever said:


> VM is one of the best greys !! H keeps coming out with these lovely green and greys.  My wallet is in trouble.


That’s true.. at first VM wasn’t on my list I really wanted etain, but when I saw the VM I felt that I hit the jackpot because it gives me the hints of grey, green and blue.. and goes with everything!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B


Congrats girl!!  Love this combo. Does the etain look as lovely as you imagined?


----------



## Sofiko

Rami00 said:


> Mini K


That is a total star look, gorgeous everything


----------



## DreamingPink

Israeli_Flava said:


> While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B


LOVE!!
Etain never looks so good until now!!
Btw did u extend the pendant to 18"?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> VM is one of the best greys !! H keeps coming out with these lovely green and greys.  My wallet is in trouble.


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sngsk

Was always a B35 person until I got my first B30 in A/W 19's Deep Blue.


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B


Absolutely amazing!! It ( and you) look gorgeous. Enjoy and wear it well.


----------



## boomer1234

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4594235
> 
> 
> Going Holiday Yeah!!


This is amazing!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

This year I am back home early for the holiday season and of course am in the mood for some holiday shopping at Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Working late and hangry, my B30 is the security blanket on crazy Monday !


----------



## discussionforh

Hermes booties with b25


----------



## Rami00

Sofiko said:


> That is a total star look, gorgeous everything


Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> Working late and hangry, my B30 is the security blanket on crazy Monday !


Perfect B!!!!


----------



## audreylita

Rami00 said:


> Mini K


Beautiful combination of everything!  I love the neutral palette with the red pochette.  I'm a hangisi junkie and have your same shoes, they look awesome on you!


----------



## pinkHbaobao

Israeli_Flava said:


> While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B



 SO Gorgeous!!! Twinning! Finally picked up my Etain RGHW B30 this weekend!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B


Georgous !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MiniNavy said:


> LOVE!!
> Etain never looks so good until now!!
> Btw did u extend the pendant to 18"?


Thanks dear!
No there’s no extender on this piece.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thank you everyone so so sooooo much for your kind comments!!! Etain has exceeded my expectations @GoldFish8 and the rose gold hardware kills me every time I look at it!!! I was so happy to see this bag IRL prior to placing my SO bc I wasn’t nervous any longer about the size or the hardware so I went for another B25 with Rghw ! Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Rami00

audreylita said:


> Beautiful combination of everything!  I love the neutral palette with the red pochette.  I'm a hangisi junkie and have your same shoes, they look awesome on you!


Thank you! I love how comfortable and elegant hangisi's are.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

sngsk said:


> Was always a B35 person until I got my first B30 in A/W 19's Deep Blue.


I'm in love with this color!


----------



## WKN

discussionforh said:


> Hermes booties with b25
> View attachment 4594797


Love the twilly! Everything is gorgeous!


----------



## WKN

chkpfbeliever said:


> Working late and hangry, my B30 is the security blanket on crazy Monday !


Is this chevre?


----------



## GoldFish8

discussionforh said:


> Hermes booties with b25
> View attachment 4594797


Love this look! Where is your jacket from?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sngsk

ajaxbreaker said:


> I'm in love with this color!


Thank you  It is an amazing blue. Surprisingly neutral with just the right pop of colour.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Israeli_Flava said:


> While picking up my long awaited Etain Rghw baby B


What a beauty!! Congrats sweetie


----------



## DreamingPink

Rami00 said:


> Mini K


Love everything in this picture!


----------



## bobkat1991

Picotin in Colvert, plus CSGM and Loupe necklace.


----------



## CaoCao

As manly as it gets.


----------



## nymeria

CaoCao said:


> As manly as it gets.


Tru dat


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4596013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin in Colvert, plus CSGM and Loupe necklace.


Nice color co-ordination, bobkat! Plus COLVERT!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CaoCao said:


> As manly as it gets.


Love a man who's not afraid of a bright POP of PINK! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4596013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin in Colvert, plus CSGM and Loupe necklace.


striking combo!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4596013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin in Colvert, plus CSGM and Loupe necklace.


striking combo!!!


----------



## dooneybaby

Sometimes you've gotta be at little extra.


----------



## momoc

CaoCao said:


> As manly as it gets.



That color combo of the Twilly and the B - amazing!! 
Out of curiosity, are you one of those people who ~need~ to match the HW of the belt to that of the bag? Because I totally do that...


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4596013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin in Colvert, plus CSGM and Loupe necklace.


Such beautiful colors, you have a wonderful H collection.


----------



## bobkat1991

CaoCao said:


> As manly as it gets.


*I just love to see a man who embraces pink.  Bravo!*



momasaurus said:


> Nice color co-ordination, bobkat! Plus COLVERT!!!!


*Thank you, momasaurus.  I love Colvert so much...I would shop for things to wear with it if I had to.*



Israeli_Flava said:


> striking combo!!!


*Thank you, Israeli Flava!*



LuckyBitch said:


> Such beautiful colors, you have a wonderful H collection.


*Thank you, LuckyBitch...I love orange, so the orange slippery slope just sucks me right in!*


----------



## discussionforh

WKN said:


> Love the twilly! Everything is gorgeous!


Thank you!



GoldFish8 said:


> Love this look! Where is your jacket from?


Acne studios  in particular love its so black hardware


HermesLover29291 said:


> I love your style


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

You know it’s love when you wear her out the first day!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pardon the bathroom selfie.  The temps just dropped today but is sunny outside so Little B came to work with me.


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> You know it’s love when you wear her out the first day!!!


She deserves that love- she's totally gorgeous! Wear her well


----------



## WillstarveforLV

My CDC and clicclac hard at work


----------



## Styleanyone

@bobkat1991, you are always looking fabulous. Good color combinations.


----------



## bobkat1991

Styleanyone said:


> @bobkat1991, you are always looking fabulous. Good color combinations.


*Gee,thank you, Styleanyone!*


----------



## bobkat1991

*You know, I just need to say something here.  My real life as I age isn't going all that great, health wise.  I need more and more insulin to keep my blood sugars under at least a modicum of control.  And insulin adds more pounds to me!

One pleasure is still making me happy....putting colors together, and "glamming it up" when I leave my house....frequently for doctor appointments.

Your warm words here and on the Scarf Of The Day Thread mean *SO* much to me!  I truly appreciate each and every kind soul that I've "met" here!

Don't go feeling sorry for me, OK?  I've lived a wonderful, full life and seen some amazing things all over the world.  I staved off this family diabetes II until my late 50's through exercise and pretty good eating habits.  My poor first cousin, AND my own son were diagnosed in their early 40's!  I am fortunate.*


----------



## eternallove4bag

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4596013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin in Colvert, plus CSGM and Loupe necklace.


The colors on your CSGM are gorgeous! I love how you style everything!


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> You know it’s love when you wear her out the first day!!!


Lovely! How are you liking the sizing of the 25? I know you had some hesitations previously.


----------



## bobkat1991

eternallove4bag said:


> The colors on your CSGM are gorgeous! I love how you style everything!


*Thank you very much, eternallove4bag!*


----------



## Ladybaga

chkpfbeliever said:


> Pardon the bathroom selfie.  The temps just dropped today but is sunny outside so Little B came to work with me.


You look fabulous! That little B is a big treasure! LOVE the color!


----------



## Luvhcv

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4596013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin in Colvert, plus CSGM and Loupe necklace.


I love this combo on you!  So beautiful!


----------



## Happycantwait

bobkat1991 said:


> *You know, I just need to say something here.  My real life as I age isn't going all that great, health wise.  I need more and more insulin to keep my blood sugars under at least a modicum of control.  And insulin adds more pounds to me!
> 
> One pleasure is still making me happy....putting colors together, and "glamming it up" when I leave my house....frequently for doctor appointments.
> 
> Your warm words here and on the Scarf Of The Day Thread mean *SO* much to me!  I truly appreciate each and every kind soul that I've "met" here!
> 
> Don't go feeling sorry for me, OK?  I've lived a wonderful, full life and seen some amazing things all over the world.  I staved off this family diabetes II until my late 50's through exercise and pretty good eating habits.  My poor first cousin, AND my own son were diagnosed in their early 40's!  I am fortunate.*


What a wonderful attitude.


----------



## Luv n bags

Belt and CDC.  I love that only people that know the brand know the belt buckle and The bracelet.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Lovely! How are you liking the sizing of the 25? I know you had some hesitations previously.


Point blank... I had the wrong 25 for me. Craie swift was to delicate and scary. It spoiled the experience. The Etain is absolutely perfect bc the leather isn't delicate & the color isn't delicate...  AAAAAANNNNNND the rosegold hardware makes her over the top beautiful!!!!!  I absolutely looooove the size too and wore it around the boutique for a while as I shopped and felt comfortable to place a SO for a B25 too!!!! So happy! Thx for asking babe! xo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momoc

bobkat1991 said:


> *You know, I just need to say something here.  My real life as I age isn't going all that great, health wise.  I need more and more insulin to keep my blood sugars under at least a modicum of control.  And insulin adds more pounds to me!
> 
> One pleasure is still making me happy....putting colors together, and "glamming it up" when I leave my house....frequently for doctor appointments.
> 
> Your warm words here and on the Scarf Of The Day Thread mean *SO* much to me!  I truly appreciate each and every kind soul that I've "met" here!
> 
> Don't go feeling sorry for me, OK?  I've lived a wonderful, full life and seen some amazing things all over the world.  I staved off this family diabetes II until my late 50's through exercise and pretty good eating habits.  My poor first cousin, AND my own son were diagnosed in their early 40's!  I am fortunate.*



I think *you* are the kind soul for sharing your photos and altitude towards life with us. True beauty shines through from both your photos and your words. I hope we get to see many many more of them!


----------



## tlamdang08

GoldKelly25@Frozen2.today


----------



## periogirl28

bobkat1991 said:


> *You know, I just need to say something here.  My real life as I age isn't going all that great, health wise.  I need more and more insulin to keep my blood sugars under at least a modicum of control.  And insulin adds more pounds to me!
> 
> One pleasure is still making me happy....putting colors together, and "glamming it up" when I leave my house....frequently for doctor appointments.
> 
> Your warm words here and on the Scarf Of The Day Thread mean *SO* much to me!  I truly appreciate each and every kind soul that I've "met" here!
> 
> Don't go feeling sorry for me, OK?  I've lived a wonderful, full life and seen some amazing things all over the world.  I staved off this family diabetes II until my late 50's through exercise and pretty good eating habits.  My poor first cousin, AND my own son were diagnosed in their early 40's!  I am fortunate.*


I like this more than any possible bag reveal. Fight on!


----------



## eagle1002us

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4596013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin in Colvert, plus CSGM and Loupe necklace.


Very nice combo of autumnal colors!


----------



## eagle1002us

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4594235
> 
> 
> Going Holiday Yeah!!


Festive!


----------



## momoc

Stopping at Starbucks because I really really wanted one of their sugar bomb - Er I mean holiday lattes!

Please excuse my horrible job tying the Twillies here...


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> GoldKelly25@Frozen2.today


I like how you coordinated the twilly with the blue screen hahaha 
I need to go see this movie too


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> I like how you coordinated the twilly with the blue screen hahaha
> I need to go see this movie too


Thank you. It was coincident!
I took a few pictures while waiting for the show, and this one was the best


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> *You know, I just need to say something here.  My real life as I age isn't going all that great, health wise.  I need more and more insulin to keep my blood sugars under at least a modicum of control.  And insulin adds more pounds to me!
> 
> One pleasure is still making me happy....putting colors together, and "glamming it up" when I leave my house....frequently for doctor appointments.
> 
> Your warm words here and on the Scarf Of The Day Thread mean *SO* much to me!  I truly appreciate each and every kind soul that I've "met" here!
> 
> Don't go feeling sorry for me, OK?  I've lived a wonderful, full life and seen some amazing things all over the world.  I staved off this family diabetes II until my late 50's through exercise and pretty good eating habits.  My poor first cousin, AND my own son were diagnosed in their early 40's!  I am fortunate.*


Your "putting colors together" is one of the highlights for me in this thread. You are a brave and lovely lady and I look forward to seeing your posts for a long time to come.


----------



## mcpro

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4594235
> 
> 
> Going Holiday Yeah!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dinner date with H bestie... rockin many new H items for the first time!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Israeli_Flava said:


> Dinner date with H bestie... rockin many new H items for the first time!!!



you rock them really, really well!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiaoxiao said:


> you rock them really, really well!


Awww thank you XX!


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Point blank... I had the wrong 25 for me. Craie swift was to delicate and scary. It spoiled the experience. The Etain is absolutely perfect bc the leather isn't delicate & the color isn't delicate...  AAAAAANNNNNND the rosegold hardware makes her over the top beautiful!!!!!  I absolutely looooove the size too and wore it around the boutique for a while as I shopped and felt comfortable to place a SO for a B25 too!!!! So happy! Thx for asking babe! xo


Aww that makes me so happy! I’m glad you found the right bag for you in the right leather, color and hardware. I can’t wait for my etain baby to come too!!


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Point blank... I had the wrong 25 for me. Craie swift was to delicate and scary. It spoiled the experience. The Etain is absolutely perfect bc the leather isn't delicate & the color isn't delicate...  AAAAAANNNNNND the rosegold hardware makes her over the top beautiful!!!!!  I absolutely looooove the size too and wore it around the boutique for a while as I shopped and felt comfortable to place a SO for a B25 too!!!! So happy! Thx for asking babe! xo



I am so glad that you have the right B25 this time!  [emoji776]you will also have a B25 SO!  [emoji178] Sounds so exciting! [emoji2]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Kelly Pochette in the color Vert Bosphore with Gold Hardware.


----------



## MR14

Date night with my ostrich rose poupre k25


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> *You know, I just need to say something here.  My real life as I age isn't going all that great, health wise.  I need more and more insulin to keep my blood sugars under at least a modicum of control.  And insulin adds more pounds to me!
> 
> One pleasure is still making me happy....putting colors together, and "glamming it up" when I leave my house....frequently for doctor appointments.
> 
> Your warm words here and on the Scarf Of The Day Thread mean *SO* much to me!  I truly appreciate each and every kind soul that I've "met" here!
> 
> Don't go feeling sorry for me, OK?  I've lived a wonderful, full life and seen some amazing things all over the world.  I staved off this family diabetes II until my late 50's through exercise and pretty good eating habits.  My poor first cousin, AND my own son were diagnosed in their early 40's!  I am fortunate.*


You bring a lot of joy for us here with your happy face and lovely H goodies.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## DYH

I thought I was done for the year... then c18 anemone in ghw showed up!!

first trip out w this new baby


----------



## Zucnarf

First time out!
To the office


----------



## S2jewels

Going out with my baby RDC birkin!!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Kelly Pochette in the color Vert Bosphore with Gold Hardware.


That is beautiful ! I’m really loving how Vert Bosphore glows -enjoy her in great health !


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! I wasn’t sure about green but honesty
 It surprised me! Lol  



WhyMrBabcock! said:


> That is beautiful ! I’m really loving how Vert Bosphore glows -enjoy her in great health !


----------



## diane278

DYH said:


> I thought I was done for the year... then c18 anemone in ghw showed up!!
> first trip out w this new baby
> View attachment 4599496


The C is beautiful!  And I absolutely love your photo setups. The frame on the mirror, the frames behind you....all of it.  Would it be too much to ask if I could come live with your family for a week and absorb all that artsy atmosphere?  I promise I won’t make a mess.


----------



## scndlslv

Being on an Hermes high after scoring a B at George V, me and my number 1 B, Brigitte, went across the street to Bvlgari and got in a lil trouble.


----------



## bobkat1991

Happycantwait said:


> What a wonderful attitude.





momoc said:


> I think *you* are the kind soul for sharing your photos and altitude towards life with us. True beauty shines through from both your photos and your words. I hope we get to see many many more of them!





periogirl28 said:


> I like this more than any possible bag reveal. Fight on!





eagle1002us said:


> Very nice combo of autumnal colors!





LuckyBitch said:


> Your "putting colors together" is one of the highlights for me in this thread. You are a brave and lovely lady and I look forward to seeing your posts for a long time to come.





chkpfbeliever said:


> You bring a lot of joy for us here with your happy face and lovely H goodies.  Keep up the good work!


*Again...I am gobsmacked by your kindness!  Thank you, and please forgive me for this lazy group reply.*


----------



## DR2014

wow 


scndlslv said:


> Being on an Hermes high after scoring a B at George V, me and my number 1 B, Brigitte, went across the street to Bvlgari and got in a lil trouble.
> 
> View attachment 4599776


wow wow!!!  is your B raisin? LOVE the ring too!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

scndlslv said:


> Being on an Hermes high after scoring a B at George V, me and my number 1 B, Brigitte, went across the street to Bvlgari and got in a lil trouble.
> 
> View attachment 4599776


Is that the Bzerol ring (I am sure I misspelled it) ?.   But it's a striking design.  Undoubtedly wearable for every occasion.
How did you get the B at George V?  That seems to be a touch and go process, maybe yes, maybe no to a B.


----------



## scndlslv

DR2014 said:


> wow
> 
> wow wow!!!  is your B raisin? LOVE the ring too!!!


Yes it is. She’s my first, Brigitte. I got her at FSH exactly 4 years ago.


----------



## sngsk

So in love with my first B30 in Deep Blue


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## scndlslv

eagle1002us said:


> Is that the Bzerol ring (I am sure I misspelled it) ?.   But it's a striking design.  Undoubtedly wearable for every occasion.
> How did you get the B at George V?  That seems to be a touch and go process, maybe yes, maybe no to a B.


Yes, it’s the B.zero1. It’s classic and modern at the same time. I love the flexibility of the tri-gold. I’m shocked I was able to get a bag at GV. I posted the details in the Paris thread.


----------



## Phiona88

Celebrating my DH's birthday this year in Maldives - my Clic16 was my perfect companion for strolls under the sun and dinners by the beach.


----------



## DYH

diane278 said:


> The C is beautiful!  And I absolutely love your photo setups. The frame on the mirror, the frames behind you....all of it.  Would it be too much to ask if I could come live with your family for a week and absorb all that artsy atmosphere?  I promise I won’t make a mess.


awwwww you are way too kind!!! I promise, i didn't set it up just for photo taking! This is our space in HK - if you are ever here while we are here, come over to hang!! (not that anyone wants to be in HK these days!)


----------



## bobkat1991

OK...here is a very useful picture (to me) where colors do NOT match so well.  I find it useful because my black skirt has faded to dark brown instead of navy.  So.....it will go great with my ebene Picotin at a future date!


----------



## Styleanyone

@bobkat1991, I believe the highlight of the whole outfit was the scarf that you were wearing. The bleu jean picotin that I assume also give a nice color touch.


----------



## hclubfan

sngsk said:


> So in love with my first B30 in Deep Blue


LOVE the colour of your Birkin!❤️


----------



## hclubfan

bobkat1991 said:


> OK...here is a very useful picture (to me) where colors do NOT match so well.  I find it useful because my black skirt has faded to dark brown instead of navy.  So.....it will go great with my ebene Picotin at a future date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600814


OOOOH, what scarf are you wearing??! I love it!!❤️


----------



## Madam Bijoux

bobkat1991 said:


> OK...here is a very useful picture (to me) where colors do NOT match so well.  I find it useful because my black skirt has faded to dark brown instead of navy.  So.....it will go great with my ebene Picotin at a future date!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600814


I like your scarf with your outfit:  it adds a lively pop of color.


----------



## bobkat1991

Styleanyone said:


> @bobkat1991, I believe the highlight of the whole outfit was the scarf that you were wearing. The bleu jean picotin that I assume also give a nice color touch.


*Thank you, Styleanyone.  The scarf is as old as I am, but so, so soft!*



hclubfan said:


> OOOOH, what scarf are you wearing??! I love it!!❤️


*hclubfan, the scarf is Plaques A Sablar, by Hugo Grykar.  I found it on the bay at a really good price.  I think that it has gotten through the years since it appeared in 1948 in better shape than I!*


----------



## diane278

DYH said:


> awwwww you are way too kind!!! I promise, i didn't set it up just for photo taking! This is our space in HK - if you are ever here while we are here, come over to hang!! (not that anyone wants to be in HK these days!)


I didn’t think you set up your place for the photos. I thought, and still think, that you live a very creative and artistic life. Your photos reflect that.  I’m making you my new role model.  When I go to arrange things in my house, I’m going to ask myself, “What would DYH do?”  Don’t laugh. I’m serious.....


----------



## CMilly

P


sngsk said:


> So in love with my first B30 in Deep Blue


i love this colour.  You look amazing!


----------



## renet

Color matching sofa seat with my Dogon Recto wallet. [emoji170]


----------



## WKN

renet said:


> Color matching sofa seat with my Dogon Recto wallet. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600840


I love Dogon wallets especially Dogon recto wallet! What a lovely colour! Congratulations!


----------



## tlamdang08

BBB30@ Today


----------



## sngsk

hclubfan said:


> LOVE the colour of your Birkin!❤️





CMilly said:


> i love this colour.  You look amazing!



Thank you.  Deep Blue definitely caught me by surprise. Was not in the market for a blue birkin until I saw her


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

WKN said:


> I love Dogon wallets especially Dogon recto wallet! What a lovely colour! Congratulations!



Thank you! [emoji170]


----------



## DYH

diane278 said:


> I didn’t think you set up your place for the photos. I thought, and still think, that you live a very creative and artistic life. Your photos reflect that.  I’m making you my new role model.  When I go to arrange things in my house, I’m going to ask myself, “What would DYH do?”  Don’t laugh. I’m serious.....


awwwwww.. thank you!!!! this is the best compliment ever!  
For the record, DYH would say - go with whatever you feel like... pile it on!  and add plants!


----------



## Ethengdurst

scndlslv said:


> Being on an Hermes high after scoring a B at George V, me and my number 1 B, Brigitte, went across the street to Bvlgari and got in a lil trouble.
> View attachment 4599776


 I love your the color of your B... love the   Bvlgari B.zero1 ring too, it’s actually my and DH’s matching wedding rings but in white gold.


----------



## 336

Post work liftie


----------



## lxrac

336 said:


> Post work liftie



she cute


----------



## bobkat1991

Madam Bijoux said:


> I like your scarf with your outfit:  it adds a lively pop of color.


*Thank you, Madame Bijoux!*


----------



## tlamdang08

A quick run to the coffee shop with mini Bearn.
BTW my mirror is not dirty ,  the iPhone camera pixel has broken when I zoomed in . Sorry about that. need to find my real camera, I misplaced it somewhere.


----------



## acrowcounted

tlamdang08 said:


> A quick run to the coffee shop with mini bearn.


Love your sandals!


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> Love your sandals!


thank you


----------



## renet

Out with Ms BF Aline for a quick dinner.  Love the BF, not afraid of rain (caught in drizzles) or shine!  [emoji3448]


----------



## aisham

tlamdang08 said:


> A quick run to the coffee shop with mini Bearn.
> BTW my mirror is not dirty ,  the iPhone camera pixel has broken when I zoomed in . Sorry about that. need to find my real camera, I misplaced it somewhere.



what did you use as a strap


----------



## tlamdang08

aisham said:


> what did you use as a strap


Spaghetti Twilly. Gift with purchase when you buy Twilly perfumes.
Here are some close-up.


----------



## Bag Madam

Our annual Thanksgiving breakfast this morning before prep and cooking starts. I treated myself to a Caramel Brûlée Frappuccino. Lol.  Here's my new (pre-loved) gal, B30, taking a cruise to McD's and Starbucks with me. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## chainedancre

Picking up breakfast. (yes I still have the plastic on my breloque lol)


----------



## Bag Madam

chainedancre said:


> Picking up breakfast. (yes I still have the plastic on my breloque lol)


Love the color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from the airport. Daytrip to Stockholm Sweden for business and I’m travelling for the first time with my Picotin gm. A colourful H  shawl keeps me warm and brightens my otherwise black outfit on Black Friday!


----------



## dublineuse

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from the airport. Daytrip to Stockholm Sweden for business and I’m travelling for the first time with my Picotin gm. A colourful H  shawl keeps me warm and brightens my otherwise black outfit on Black Friday!


I love your Picotin ! Would you by any chance have an action shot?


----------



## Serva1

dublineuse said:


> I love your Picotin ! Would you by any chance have an action shot?


Will send another action pic from Stockholm. The plane is arriving to destination soon. Chose the pico for this trip, usually carry a B/K because clemence is great in heavy snowfall.


----------



## aisham

tlamdang08 said:


> Spaghetti Twilly. Gift with purchase when you buy Twilly perfumes.
> Here are some close-up.



so clever


----------



## momasaurus

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from the airport. Daytrip to Stockholm Sweden for business and I’m travelling for the first time with my Picotin gm. A colourful H  shawl keeps me warm and brightens my otherwise black outfit on Black Friday!


Well done. Shawls are essential on freezing cold airplanes!


----------



## Serva1

dublineuse said:


> I love your Picotin ! Would you by any chance have an action shot?



As requested, shows the size of the pico gm better


----------



## LuckyBitch

Serva1 said:


> As requested, shows the size of the pico gm better


Love your outfit and love the size of the pico gm.


----------



## bobkat1991

Today.....


----------



## diane278

Shopping (and rain) break in the women’s rest room at NM in Palo Alto with my black Baton de Craie.  


I love the way it looks on their silver credenza......


----------



## Bag Madam

Posted in wrong topic....wouldn't let me delete! Sorry!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> Today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603143


Beautiful in browns! Tell us about your Pico, please. I love the contrast handles.


----------



## nymeria

336 said:


> Post work liftie


Great style!


----------



## bobkat1991

momasaurus said:


> Beautiful in browns! Tell us about your Pico, please. I love the contrast handles.


*Thank you momasaurus!  I recently sold my Pico 18 in Ebene Clemence.  But I love the color, so I bought this 22 cm (better size for me) in Ebene Barenia to replace it.   Comes with Potiron handle trim.*


----------



## bobkat1991

diane278 said:


> Shopping (and rain) break in the women’s rest room at NM in Palo Alto with my black Baton de Craie.
> View attachment 4603247
> 
> I love the way it looks on their silver credenza......
> View attachment 4603248


*diane278, you just really ROCK your clutches!*


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> Shopping (and rain) break in the women’s rest room at NM in Palo Alto with my black Baton de Craie.
> View attachment 4603247
> 
> I love the way it looks on their silver credenza......
> View attachment 4603248


Elegant!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

bobkat1991 said:


> *diane278, you just really ROCK your clutches!*





ladysarah said:


> Elegant!


Thank you, ladies. When I’m in that store, I always take a photo of whatever bag I’m carrying, on that credenza in the ladies lounge....it looks like melting metal to me......


----------



## steffysstyle

Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend


----------



## ajaxbreaker

steffysstyle said:


> Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4604687



Nothing quite like an all-white outfit. You look great!


----------



## steffysstyle

ajaxbreaker said:


> Nothing quite like an all-white outfit. You look great!



Thank you!


----------



## xiaoxiao

steffysstyle said:


> Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4604687



love this so much!


----------



## periogirl28

steffysstyle said:


> Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4604687


I applaud another who is not afraid of white and cream for winter. Fabulous look!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> *Thank you momasaurus!  I recently sold my Pico 18 in Ebene Clemence.  But I love the color, so I bought this 22 cm (better size for me) in Ebene Barenia to replace it.   Comes with Potiron handle trim.*


I love Ebene Barenia too! Hm, so why don't I have anything.....


----------



## momasaurus

steffysstyle said:


> Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4604687


You look fantastic! I could never ever dress like this, so I love looking at others who can.


----------



## kuwa

steffysstyle said:


> Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4604687



Winter chic!  Absolutely love this.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Having a drink after a rather strenuous shopping experience 

Gotta say that this Blue Saphire Birkin has been my nr. 1 go to bag almost every day (if it’s nor raining ). Such a fabulous dark neutral. It combines with basically anything, it is very wearable and well, it looks like a Ceylon Saphire  Half of my household fits in there! I take it shopping. I take it walking my dogs. I transport dog blankets and treats in it plus an occasional (human) lip gloss   I’m starting to suspect that it was made by someone just like me, who knew I was gonna load it up with fresh baguette and cheese as well as dog blankets, just in case, you know, their little noses get a bit chilly D  It’s a perfect “Sac”


----------



## Tonimichelle

MaryAndDogs said:


> Having a drink after a rather strenuous shopping experience
> 
> Gotta say that this Blue Saphire Birkin has been my nr. 1 go to bag almost every day (if it’s nor raining ). Such a fabulous dark neutral. It combines with basically anything, it is very wearable and well, it looks like a Ceylon Saphire  Half of my household fits in there! I take it shopping. I take it walking my dogs. I transport dog blankets and treats in it plus an occasional (human) lip gloss   I’m starting to suspect that it was made by someone just like me, who knew I was gonna load it up with fresh baguette and cheese as well as dog blankets, just in case, you know, their little noses get a bit chilly D  It’s a perfect “Sac”


Perfect! Just as a Birkin should be used I think. I love hearing stories like this. It’s so sad when you read from someone “I have a B, I’m afraid to take it out of the box”. Enjoy your beautiful bag to the max


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Reading. I guess


----------



## MaryAndDogs

MaryAndDogs said:


> Reading. I guess


----------



## MaryAndDogs

My little fur-babies...
Nothing better than Itallian Greyhounds! King of Prussia (Frederrick the Great) wanted to be burried with them. And so do I. 
These little souls. Forever. 
Huh.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

steffysstyle said:


> Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4604687



Wow. You are so elegant! This is a beautiful combination. Very chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## WKN

My Miss V (Victoria elan) kept me company at the dentist and the doctor's today - she is now taking a well-deserved rest. You are my sunshine!


----------



## ladysarah

steffysstyle said:


> Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4604687


Very glamorous and I think it’s inspired me to emulate you. I just have to keep my mums dogs at bay from expressing too much affection..


----------



## fabuleux

diane278 said:


> Shopping (and rain) break in the women’s rest room at NM in Palo Alto with my black Baton de Craie.
> View attachment 4603247
> 
> I love the way it looks on their silver credenza......
> View attachment 4603248


I love this!


----------



## Etriers

WKN said:


> My Miss V (Victoria elan) kept me company at the dentist and the doctor's today - she is now taking a well-deserved rest. You are my sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605528



You have such a great eye.  I love all of your bags!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Finally went back to the gym after MIA for 6 months due to a running injury   sorry for the messy pix, was eager to start the workout before I change my mind, didn’t have time to “stage” it nicely.


----------



## xiaoxiao

WKN said:


> My Miss V (Victoria elan) kept me company at the dentist and the doctor's today - she is now taking a well-deserved rest. You are my sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605528



love that charm, such a happy one!


----------



## Love Of My Life

WKN said:


> My Miss V (Victoria elan) kept me company at the dentist and the doctor's today - she is now taking a well-deserved rest. You are my sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4605528




Your charm is delightful!!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

ladysarah said:


> Very glamorous and I think it’s inspired me to emulate you. I just have to keep my mums dogs at bay from expressing too much affection..



Hey, what kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## eternallove4bag

steffysstyle said:


> Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4604687


Effortlessly chic! 


MaryAndDogs said:


> Having a drink after a rather strenuous shopping experience
> 
> Gotta say that this Blue Saphire Birkin has been my nr. 1 go to bag almost every day (if it’s nor raining ). Such a fabulous dark neutral. It combines with basically anything, it is very wearable and well, it looks like a Ceylon Saphire  Half of my household fits in there! I take it shopping. I take it walking my dogs. I transport dog blankets and treats in it plus an occasional (human) lip gloss   I’m starting to suspect that it was made by someone just like me, who knew I was gonna load it up with fresh baguette and cheese as well as dog blankets, just in case, you know, their little noses get a bit chilly D  It’s a perfect “Sac”


Thank you so much for sharing because in my opinion that’s how these expensive bags should be used - everywhere and for all occasions!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

eternallove4bag said:


> Effortlessly chic!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing because in my opinion that’s how these expensive bags should be used - everywhere and for all occasions!



So cool! And thanks!

Let"s just carry what we want, ladies!


----------



## Bag Madam

Same B30 that I've posted before. Amazing how different light completely changes the color. We can still look very casual even with GHW. LOL! We are off our little Texas ranch while the Mr. takes a break from putting pipe fencing up. Enjoying a nice easy lunch at The Cotton Patch.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MaryAndDogs said:


> So cool! And thanks!
> 
> Let"s just carry what we want, ladies!


I am with you! My bags are used and abused! They go everywhere with me from buying groceries to kids activities to work and back home... if I get curious looks from people I attribute it to the good looks of my bags


----------



## MaryAndDogs

eternallove4bag said:


> I am with you! My bags are used and abused! They go everywhere with me from buying groceries to kids activities to work and back home... if I get curious looks from people I attribute it to the good looks of my bags



I am pretty sure that you get "looks" because you rock your bags!


----------



## Bag Madam

eternallove4bag said:


> I am with you! My bags are used and abused! They go everywhere with me from buying groceries to kids activities to work and back home... if I get curious looks from people I attribute it to the good looks of my bags


I honestly can't bring my bags anywhere and everywhere. I definitely won't bring them when I'm shopping is a place like Walmart. Not that I fear it would be stolen, more to the fact that there are people in there that can barely afford their groceries let alone rent/bills. I'll use my Travelon crossbody instead.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MaryAndDogs said:


> I am pretty sure that you get "looks" because you rock your bags!


Thank you for your kind comment


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Bag Madam said:


> I honestly can't bring my bags anywhere and everywhere. I definitely won't bring them when I'm shopping is a place like Walmart. Not that I fear it would be stolen, more to the fact that there are people in there that can barely afford their groceries let alone rent/bills. I'll use my Travelon crossbody instead.



Hmm. Not a big problem here is Germany, where basically, nobody cares  Your handbag, your problem  huh! They wounld not know Hermes from "Her mess hit me on the head"...Grocery shopping is not great (since no shopping is great over here...) but I can walk with my Birkin/Kelly"s/Tiffany"s diamonds and nobody's the wiser. The Germans are like: "so, what kind of a hiking shoe did you get for this Winter?" - it can take hours to determine the most "right" answer


----------



## Dmurphy1

Just arrived today, wow do I love this bag !! Caravan MM , so functional and beautiful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bag Madam said:


> I honestly can't bring my bags anywhere and everywhere. I definitely won't bring them when I'm shopping is a place like Walmart. Not that I fear it would be stolen, more to the fact that there are people in there that can barely afford their groceries let alone rent/bills. I'll use my Travelon crossbody instead.


I totally understand. One thing I love about Hermes bags are how subtle many of them are and not everyone recognizes the brand. One of the reasons I let go of my Constance because the large H wasn’t my cup of tea although it’s a beautiful bag. I love most Hermes bags but specially those that are under the radar.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dmurphy1 said:


> Just arrived today, wow do I love this bag !! Caravan MM , so functional and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606013


The color is beautiful! And I love the stitching on it. Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bag Madam said:


> Same B30 that I've posted before. Amazing how different light completely changes the color. We can still look very casual even with GHW. LOL! We are off our little Texas ranch while the Mr. takes a break from putting pipe fencing up. Enjoying a nice easy lunch at The Cotton Patch.



The bag and the food both look yummy!


----------



## Dmurphy1

eternallove4bag said:


> The color is beautiful! And I love the stitching on it. Congrats!


Thank you so much !! It is my dream bag and fits my lifestyle perfectly !!


----------



## cafecreme15

steffysstyle said:


> Evelyne TPM in Beton - outfit from the weekend
> 
> View attachment 4604687


Love a great winter white look! So sophisticated.


----------



## honhon

chkpfbeliever said:


> Working late and hangry, my B30 is the security blanket on crazy Monday !


oh? are you my twin?


----------



## Bag Madam

eternallove4bag said:


> I totally understand. One thing I love about Hermes bags are how subtle many of them are and not everyone recognizes the brand. One of the reasons I let go of my Constance because the large H wasn’t my cup of tea although it’s a beautiful bag. I love most Hermes bags but specially those that are under the radar.


I agree!


----------



## Bag Madam

eternallove4bag said:


> The bag and the food both look yummy!


It was totally yummy!! I love their chips and queso. Did get a to go box though!


----------



## xiaoxiao

MaryAndDogs said:


> Hmm. Not a big problem here is Germany, where basically, nobody cares  Your handbag, your problem  huh! They wounld not know Hermes from "Her mess hit me on the head"...Grocery shopping is not great (since no shopping is great over here...) but I can walk with my Birkin/Kelly"s/Tiffany"s diamonds and nobody's the wiser. The Germans are like: "so, what kind of a hiking shoe did you get for this Winter?" - it can take hours to determine the most "right" answer



 so so so so true!!!! (Especially about the hiking boots!!! And don’t forget the rain jackets, and god forbids you don’t have a hat on )


----------



## WKN

Etriers said:


> You have such a great eye. I love all of your bags!


Thank you so much for your kind words - they really made my day! I've learnt so much from lovely TPFers such as yourself for my H bag quests. Hugs!


----------



## WKN

xiaoxiao said:


> love that charm, such a happy one!


Thank you! It does make one smile, doesn't it!


----------



## WKN

Love Of My Life said:


> Your charm is delightful!!


Thank you - and you are too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Mommy duty with my little one. Peppa pig says hi!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Tonimichelle said:


> Perfect! Just as a Birkin should be used I think. I love hearing stories like this. It’s so sad when you read from someone “I have a B, I’m afraid to take it out of the box”. Enjoy your beautiful bag to the max



Oh Tonimichelle, 

You"re warming my heart! Thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Doraemon supervising me at work today!


----------



## xiaoxiao

chkpfbeliever said:


> Doraemon supervising me at work today!



oh so cute!


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Doraemon supervising me at work today!


This is too adorable, cute supervisor there!


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> Doraemon supervising me at work today!



so pretty !!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## GoldFish8

MaryAndDogs said:


> Hmm. Not a big problem here is Germany, where basically, nobody cares  Your handbag, your problem  huh! They wounld not know Hermes from "Her mess hit me on the head"...Grocery shopping is not great (since no shopping is great over here...) but I can walk with my Birkin/Kelly"s/Tiffany"s diamonds and nobody's the wiser. The Germans are like: "so, what kind of a hiking shoe did you get for this Winter?" - it can take hours to determine the most "right" answer


Lol lol lol  ... the Swedes too.. it’s all about the most “right” winter gear


----------



## xiaoxiao

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4607140



oh wow. So pretty!


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Doraemon supervising me at work today!


Love your gorgeous bag!!


----------



## DYH

Finally cool enough to bust out some nice pre-fall wardrobe. Kinda peeved that c18 looks so big on me... think it’s time for a micro!!


----------



## momasaurus

DYH said:


> Finally cool enough to bust out some nice pre-fall wardrobe. Kinda peeved that c18 looks so big on me... think it’s time for a micro!!
> 
> View attachment 4607222


That bag does *not* look big on you!
The whole outfit is great.


----------



## bobkat1991

*What momasaurus said!  C18 fits you perfectly!*


----------



## tlamdang08

DYH said:


> Finally cool enough to bust out some nice pre-fall wardrobe. Kinda peeved that c18 looks so big on me... think it’s time for a micro!!
> 
> View attachment 4607222


I love it, the size isn't big at all!!!


----------



## chainedancre

DYH said:


> Finally cool enough to bust out some nice pre-fall wardrobe. Kinda peeved that c18 looks so big on me... think it’s time for a micro!!
> 
> View attachment 4607222



I agree with the others. It is not big at all! You rock it!


----------



## nymeria

DYH said:


> Finally cool enough to bust out some nice pre-fall wardrobe. Kinda peeved that c18 looks so big on me... think it’s time for a micro!!
> 
> View attachment 4607222


The whole looks rocks-and I love the shoes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DYH

@momasaurus @bobkat1991 @tlamdang08 @chainedancre @nymeria 
awww. thanks guys.... I keep on feeling like the c18 looks like a c24 on me... good to know that it's only in my head!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Finally, the sun is peeking out!! 
I accidentally pushed the singing button, and the was rapping nonstop for a full minute!!! ‍♀️ DH gave me this super cute but annoying office decoration as a reminder that I can’t never get rid of the monkey (him) on my back.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Taking this pretty out for her maiden coffee trip


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

tv_vt1809 said:


> Taking this pretty out for her maiden coffee trip



Beautiful combination of colors!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## xxDxx

tv_vt1809 said:


> Taking this pretty out for her maiden coffee trip


This color combo is perfect


----------



## diane278

Today, I picked up a frame I ordered for my 2004 Verrou. I love this little guy, but almost never carry it.  Basically, I had my framer make a box for it (with an open front). I just set it in the box and the box is placed (slightly angled) on an easel. 

So now it’s on a closet shelf. It’s become decor.....I guess there’s more than one way to love a bag.  And...I can still pick it up and carry it if I decide to.
Someone here gave me this idea but I can’t remember who.   Whoever it was, thank you! I apologize for my poor memory.


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> Today, I picked up a frame I ordered for my 2004 Verrou. I love this little guy, but almost never carry it.  Basically, I had my framer make a box for it (with an open front). I just set it in the box and the box is placed (slightly angled) on an easel.
> 
> So now it’s on a closet shelf. It’s become decor.....I guess there’s more than one way to love a bag.  And...I can still pick it up and carry it if I decide to.
> Someone here gave me this idea but I can’t remember who.   Whoever it was, thank you! I apologize for my poor memory.
> 
> View attachment 4608578
> View attachment 4608579
> 
> View attachment 4608603



Brilliant!


----------



## diane278

Hat Trick said:


> Brilliant!


Thank you, but I sure wish I could remember who suggested that I use shadow boxes to display some of my clutches....I tried to go back and find the post, to no avail.


----------



## xiaoxiao

tv_vt1809 said:


> Taking this pretty out for her maiden coffee trip



 it’s such a pretty combo, and I’m not even a pink person!


----------



## periogirl28

Took DH and DS out for white Truffles which are in season now I think. My phone, cards and a slim lipstick fits perfectly and that’s all I need.


----------



## aisham

diane278 said:


> Today, I picked up a frame I ordered for my 2004 Verrou. I love this little guy, but almost never carry it.  Basically, I had my framer make a box for it (with an open front). I just set it in the box and the box is placed (slightly angled) on an easel.
> 
> So now it’s on a closet shelf. It’s become decor.....I guess there’s more than one way to love a bag.  And...I can still pick it up and carry it if I decide to.
> Someone here gave me this idea but I can’t remember who.   Whoever it was, thank you! I apologize for my poor memory.
> 
> View attachment 4608578
> View attachment 4608579
> 
> View attachment 4608603



brilliant , but be careful don't keep the bag inside the frame for long periods of time so the color of the frame won't rub on the bag .


----------



## xiaoxiao

Blue day! Grocery shopping.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tv_vt1809 said:


> Taking this pretty out for her maiden coffee trip


I’ve seen so many bags in this combo but with RA as the primary color but I love your bag so much more!!! Both are pretty but grey with pop of pink is supreme in my book!!! Bravo!!!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Israeli_Flava said:


> I’ve seen so many bags in this combo but with RA as the primary color but I love your bag so much more!!! Both are pretty but grey with pop of pink is supreme in my book!!! Bravo!!!



Thank you! I haven’t actually seen many in this colour combo, even where RA is the primary I think I have only seen like 1 bag on IG haha. It’s interesting that you have encountered quite a few RA primary in this combo! I think that’s very pretty too but I wouldn’t have taken it as I already own a bag in RA but none in Gris M yet. I was quite hesitant about taking this bag (worrying it may be hard to match) but so far no issues!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4608811
> 
> Took DH and DS out for white Truffles which are in season now I think. My phone, cards and a slim lipstick fits perfectly and that’s all I need.


Love this combo, I am a fan of matchy matchy things


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

xiaoxiao said:


> Blue day! Grocery shopping.





xiaoxiao said:


> Blue day! Grocery shopping.


Your bucket bag is interesting. May O ask for the name please, love it!


----------



## TeeCee77

Movie time


----------



## ANN-11

Let rock


----------



## DR2014

my goldie with 10 (!) squashamals out to dinner.


----------



## tlamdang08

Birkin and Love (my baby)


----------



## xiaoxiao

TeeCee77 said:


> Movie time



I love the color combo, so so chic.


----------



## 336

tlamdang08 said:


> Birkin and Love (my baby)



Love your outfit, what’s the name of the scarf?


----------



## WKN

TeeCee77 said:


> Movie time


Understated elegance! Love how the scarf goes well with the Jige!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Getting ready for our first Christmas brunch! I really prefer dressing casually but once a year I can handle.  happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Phiona88

TeeCee77 said:


> Movie time



Love how you've tied your scarf into the corner like that - do you need to use a scarf ring?


----------



## snibor

xiaoxiao said:


> Getting ready for our first Christmas brunch! I really prefer dressing casually but once a year I can handle.  happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4609683


Stunning!


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> Birkin and Love (my baby)


Beautiful colors- the way everything works - truly elegant


----------



## TeeCee77

Phiona88 said:


> Love how you've tied your scarf into the corner like that - do you need to use a scarf ring?


Thank you!! I do use a scarf ring, but I’m pretty sure you could do the same look without!


----------



## renet

Finally found a suitable strap for K28.  The original strap always been too long and thin for me.  So glad that I found this during a short trip! [emoji2]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> Finally found a suitable strap for K28.  The original strap always been too long and thin for me.  So glad that I found this during a short trip! [emoji2]
> View attachment 4609910


Ohhhh I love this strap! looks great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

xiaoxiao said:


> Getting ready for our first Christmas brunch! I really prefer dressing casually but once a year I can handle.  happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4609683


So chic dear!


----------



## ladysarah

xiaoxiao said:


> Getting ready for our first Christmas brunch! I really prefer dressing casually but once a year I can handle.  happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4609683


Stunning bag, stunning ring, stunning skirt! Magnificent all round actually. By the way where is the ring from ? Such a Beautiful piece and that colour!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ladysarah said:


> Stunning bag, stunning ring, stunning skirt! Magnificent all round actually. By the way where is the ring from ? Such a Beautiful piece and that colour!



thank you my dear! It’s a hand me down, from Fred Leighton.


----------



## ladysarah

xiaoxiao said:


> thank you my dear! It’s a hand me down, from Fred Leighton.


Ah- so often the best. I don’t want to go too off topic and have my wrists, slapped but love cocktail rings. Perhaps you can post in the jewellery thread.


----------



## pinkorchid20

xiaoxiao said:


> Getting ready for our first Christmas brunch! I really prefer dressing casually but once a year I can handle.  happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4609683


Love your casual looks but have to say you really rock the dressier style. Beautiful!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ladysarah said:


> Ah- so often the best. I don’t want to go too off topic and





pinkorchid20 said:


> Love your casual looks but have to say you really rock the dressier style. Beautiful!



You are too kind! Thank you so much.


----------



## tlamdang08

336 said:


> Love your outfit, what’s the name of the scarf?


Thank you, the scarf’s name: The silk mix 140, shawl from the Men’s collection.


----------



## tlamdang08

renet said:


> Finally found a suitable strap for K28.  The original strap always been too long and thin for me.  So glad that I found this during a short trip! [emoji2]
> Beautiful combo!
> 
> 
> xiaoxiao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for our first Christmas brunch! I really prefer dressing casually but once a year I can handle.  happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4609683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609910
Click to expand...

I love both of your choices for relaxing and partying. You rock!


TeeCee77 said:


> Movie time


love the way you tie the shawl, very elegant. And the choice of color too. Love it.


----------



## tlamdang08

hers4eva said:


> Pretty
> 
> Would be lovely if you could model it on your shoulder


It looks better when you holding it instead of wearing it. In my opinion.


----------



## Dextersmom

xiaoxiao said:


> Getting ready for our first Christmas brunch! I really prefer dressing casually but once a year I can handle.  happy weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4609683


You look so beautiful.  Your skirt is fabulous.


----------



## hers4eva

tlamdang08 said:


> It looks better when you holding it instead of wearing it. In my opinion.



That's adorable.
Is that a standard size twilly?

What size twilly would you recommend for a Evie 29 size?  Or only best to use a twilly on a mini size?

Thank you for taking the time to take and share some pictures


----------



## nymeria

renet said:


> Finally found a suitable strap for K28.  The original strap always been too long and thin for me.  So glad that I found this during a short trip! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4609910


Strap looks perfect with that bag


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Brunch with my Kelly!


----------



## tlamdang08

hers4eva said:


> That's adorable.
> Is that a standard size twilly?
> 
> What size twilly would you recommend for a Evie 29 size?  Or only best to use a twilly on a mini size?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to take and share some pictures


I think The mini looks best with regular twilly, but sometimes I use maxi Twilly to turn it into a shoulder bag ( but I think it will looks better with the Evie 29).
I have not owned the twillon  so have no experience at all. 
Have fun and let me know what look suits you best.


----------



## catsinthebag

tlamdang08 said:


> Birkin and Love (my baby)



I love the B, but love the pup even more! What breed is he?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

catsinthebag said:


> I love the B, but love the pup even more! What breed is he?


Thank you 
She is Prudhoe mix with Weiner


----------



## Sofiko

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Brunch with my Kelly!


Love the twilly combination!


----------



## renet

Thank you, dear ladies!  They are great match imo too. The strap is actually Blue Indigo/Anemone/Noir.  But blue indigo is so dark that when it’s put together with black, you cannot really tell unless you scrutinised? 

Thank you all who liked my post too! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh I love this strap! looks great!





tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful combo!





nymeria said:


> Strap looks perfect with that bag


----------



## S2jewels

Miss orange poppy today @ Van Cleef & Arpels


----------



## renet

Accompanying me at work is Ms K today. Seated lonely in an orange chair at a corner.


----------



## WKN

renet said:


> Accompanying me at work is Ms K today. Seated lonely in an orange chair at a corner.
> 
> View attachment 4610950


This photo is giving me a serious case of bag-envy - so gorgeous and at least, it is an orange chair! Still waiting for my own Miss K - hopefully not too long!


----------



## renet

WKN said:


> This photo is giving me a serious case of bag-envy - so gorgeous and at least, it is an orange chair! Still waiting for my own Miss K - hopefully not too long!



Hehe...thank you! When I put her on the chair, I imagined my next desired bag (Black B30) out of orange box.  Haha...dreamy illusion to kickstart my 1st day back to work today! [emoji2]


----------



## WKN

renet said:


> Hehe...thank you! When I put her on the chair, I imagined my next desired bag (Black B30) out of orange box.  Haha...dreamy illusion to kickstart my 1st day back to work today! [emoji2]


Oh! A black B30 is on my list too (I could also do a blue indigo). My dream bag would be a BBB30 in guilloche HW but alas, it is as elusive as a Siberian tiger, I'm afraid! But what a great company to be with on your first day back to work.


----------



## renet

WKN said:


> Oh! A black B30 is on my list too (I could also do a blue indigo). My dream bag would be a BBB30 in guilloche HW but alas, it is as elusive as a Siberian tiger, I'm afraid! But what a great company to be with on your first day back to work.



Oh!!  BBB30 and Barenia bags are not possible in my country as SM never order these elusive bags.  Wish you all the best and get both your wishes asap!  [emoji253]


----------



## periogirl28

renet said:


> Oh!!  BBB30 and Barenia bags are not possible in my country as SM never order these elusive bags.  Wish you all the best and get both your wishes asap!  [emoji253]


Your SM would not be able to order any of these bags as they are push offers and not possible to place as podium (regular store) orders but perhaps if you are lucky Paris may send one of them to your store. It helps if your SM knows of your interest. That’s how I got my BBB30 a while back and my Barenia C last year. Good luck then!


----------



## renet

periogirl28 said:


> Your SM would not be able to order any of these bags as they are push offers and not possible to place as podium (regular store) orders but perhaps if you are lucky Paris may send one of them to your store. It helps if your SM knows of your interest. That’s how I got my BBB30 a while back and my Barenia C last year. Good luck then!



Thanks so much for this info!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I adore how the Rouge de Coeur matches the holiday season. The gingerbread display was quite impressive to see in real life.


----------



## Berliner Cat

My proud herbag H vibration came with me to a café. It is rather late for me to get a  herbag after a few years being h fan but finally I found the right one. I really Love this color of canvas and design. Many ppl say problematic opening of this bag. I agree, but Im already get used.


----------



## ladybug333

Berliner Cat said:


> My proud herbag H vibration came with me to a café. It is rather late for me to get a  herbag after a few years being h fan but finally I found the right one. I really Love this color of canvas and design. Many ppl say problematic opening of this bag. I agree, but Im already get used.
> View attachment 4611631


Wow!! This is insanely gorgeous. Has such a beautiful, artistic vibe.


----------



## S2jewels

Trying on my new clic-h 21 in gold


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

My TPM Evelyn has a nice place to rest


----------



## Madam Bijoux

tlamdang08 said:


> My TPM Evelyn has a nice place to rest


I would love to take that beauty for a spin


----------



## tlamdang08

Madam Bijoux said:


> I would love to take that beauty for a spin


 Come to Asia, you can enjoy the ride


----------



## nymeria

S2jewels said:


> Trying on my new clic-h 21 in gold


very chic- looks beautiful with that coat


----------



## S2jewels

nymeria said:


> very chic- looks beautiful with that coat


Thanks dear 

And indeed it’s a chic bag and I love the fact that I can wear it many different ways, crossbody, clutch, short and  long shoulder bag..


----------



## Berliner Cat

Thank you dear ladybug333! I and my herbag are very happy^^


----------



## Dmurphy1

Berliner Cat said:


> My proud herbag H vibration came with me to a café. It is rather late for me to get a  herbag after a few years being h fan but finally I found the right one. I really Love this color of canvas and design. Many ppl say problematic opening of this bag. I agree, but Im already get used.
> View attachment 4611631


This is unbelievably gorgeous !!


----------



## lulilu

Berliner Cat said:


> My proud herbag H vibration came with me to a café. It is rather late for me to get a  herbag after a few years being h fan but finally I found the right one. I really Love this color of canvas and design. Many ppl say problematic opening of this bag. I agree, but Im already get used.
> View attachment 4611631



Really love this pattern -- I am tempted by this bag.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

New dog collar from Hermes for my pup!


----------



## 1LV

MalaysianTransplant said:


> New dog collar from Hermes for my pup!


Not at all what I was expecting but what a great sight!  Sweet!


----------



## _queenbee

MalaysianTransplant said:


> New dog collar from Hermes for my pup!



I had no idea H sold dog collars / leashes! Can I just say how amazingly adorable your dog is? [emoji24][emoji173]️


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

1LV said:


> Not at all what I was expecting but what a great sight!  Sweet!





_queenbee said:


> I had no idea H sold dog collars / leashes! Can I just say how amazingly adorable your dog is? [emoji24][emoji173]️



Thank you!!! Yes it's pretty recent!


----------



## xiaoxiao

MalaysianTransplant said:


> New dog collar from Hermes for my pup!



oh my goodness SO cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

First day out with the new mini bolide ♣️


----------



## scndlslv

Came to Scottsdale for the weekend for my birthday. My new Black Beauty came along for the ride.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Incalifornia7

renet said:


> Finally found a suitable strap for K28.  The original strap always been too long and thin for me.  So glad that I found this during a short trip! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 4609910


What is the name of the strap? Can I find it online? I am yet to find a suitable strap for my Kelly 28. Other straps also feel too long. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Incalifornia7

eternallove4bag said:


> I totally understand. One thing I love about Hermes bags are how subtle many of them are and not everyone recognizes the brand. One of the reasons I let go of my Constance because the large H wasn’t my cup of tea although it’s a beautiful bag. I love most Hermes bags but specially those that are under the radar.


I have taken my Kelly to Walmart. She was safe lol.


----------



## Incalifornia7

Bag Madam said:


> I honestly can't bring my bags anywhere and everywhere. I definitely won't bring them when I'm shopping is a place like Walmart. Not that I fear it would be stolen, more to the fact that there are people in there that can barely afford their groceries let alone rent/bills. I'll use my Travelon crossbody instead.


Many people do not know what Kelly is. Also, I think, Walmart has all kinds of shoppers ( us, for example). Let’s take our beautiful bags to Walmart and Kmart and a dollar store


----------



## Incalifornia7

MaryAndDogs said:


> My little fur-babies...
> Nothing better than Itallian Greyhounds! King of Prussia (Frederrick the Great) wanted to be burried with them. And so do I.
> These little souls. Forever.
> Huh.


Well said, I do not know you ... but I like you.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tlamdang08 said:


> My TPM Evelyn has a nice place to rest


Wow. This is amazing! 
I love bikes and hemes


----------



## Incalifornia7

bobkat1991 said:


> *ODEDIHAIMS, I am a big fan of these tpf Hermes forums **because** the members here are so very kind and inclusive!  Not at all what I thought I would find when I first arrived.....I naively believed it was all rich ladies who had a mean girl club online.  Wow - was I ever wrong!  These are some of the kindest people you could ever hope to meet!*


You must be not poor yourself since you have many Hermès items and you seem nice. Therefore, there are nice and rich specimens of humans out there lol


----------



## MaryAndDogs

We're in Germany. So naturally.... 
And ms. B35 is a work horse and my shopping buddy


----------



## mcpro

Bag Madam said:


> I honestly can't bring my bags anywhere and everywhere. I definitely won't bring them when I'm shopping is a place like Walmart. Not that I fear it would be stolen, more to the fact that there are people in there that can barely afford their groceries let alone rent/bills. I'll use my Travelon crossbody instead.





Incalifornia7 said:


> Many people do not know what Kelly is. Also, I think, Walmart has all kinds of shoppers ( us, for example). Let’s take our beautiful bags to Walmart and Kmart and a dollar store



 I also take my B/K/C in Target/Ross/Marshals, grocery ,farmers market... and that's how I enjoy my bags, and to be honest most of the people don't know what brand it is ,only  the ones who's in luxury brand  they only get their attention because of the twilly on the handles " they're saying its cute"


----------



## renet

Incalifornia7 said:


> What is the name of the strap? Can I find it online? I am yet to find a suitable strap for my Kelly 28. Other straps also feel too long. Thank you for posting.



Hi Incalifornia, it is Tressage cuir Au galop bag strap. Also comes in different color and length (70cm, 85cm, 105cm). There is one in black/craie in shorter length too. Hope you find yours soon!


----------



## hokatie

My Evie and me at the ice cream shop today ❤️❤️.


----------



## LOA24

MaryAndDogs said:


> We're in Germany. So naturally....
> And ms. B35 is a work horse and my shopping buddy
> 
> View attachment 4614825


Die Kroko Birkin beim Metzger  Das ist echte Taschenliebe!


----------



## crisbac

scndlslv said:


> Came to Scottsdale for the weekend for my birthday. My new Black Beauty came along for the ride.
> View attachment 4614054


Happy birthday, dear scndlslv!  Your Black Beauty is gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## scndlslv

crisbac said:


> Happy birthday, dear scndlslv!  Your Black Beauty is gorgeous!  Enjoy!


Thank you! It’s been a lovely weekend.


----------



## bobkat1991

Incalifornia7 said:


> You must be not poor yourself since you have many Hermès items and you seem nice. Therefore, there are nice and rich specimens of humans out there lol


*incalifornia, I am not rich.  I live in a 1200 square foot house on 2 acres in the country.  I do have a good retirement income and.......poor impulse control!  *


----------



## Incalifornia7

We


bobkat1991 said:


> *incalifornia, I am not rich.  I live in a 1200 square foot house on 2 acres in the country.  I do have a good retirement income and.......poor impulse control!  *


 we live once


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

@THE Mall


----------



## mcpro




----------



## tlamdang08

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4616816


Love this orange and gold combine, 3 different shapes but all go together. Beautiful!!!


----------



## mcpro

tlamdang08 said:


> Love this orange and gold combine, 3 different shapes but all go together. Beautiful!!!



thank you !!


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4616816


Holiday Spirit! what a beauty


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4616816


Is that rouge de couer?


----------



## Sofiko

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4616816


What a beautiful Festive photo!


----------



## Passerine123

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4616816


That is gorgeous and the twilly choice is perfect. May I ask, what is the name of the orange color your B is in? What size is it? (p.s. great photo too!)


----------



## Senbei

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4616816


She’s gorgeous!! First outing?


----------



## hers4eva

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4616816



_E X Q U I S I T E
*Exquisite*_


----------



## mcpro

weibandy said:


> Holiday Spirit! what a beauty



thank you!!



MrsMBunboxing said:


> Is that rouge de couer?



the color is FEU



Sofiko said:


> What a beautiful Festive photo!



its my favorite spot in Aria hotel in Las Vegas



Passerine123 said:


> That is gorgeous and the twilly choice is perfect. May I ask, what is the name of the orange color your B is in? What size is it? (p.s. great photo too!)



the color is Feu size 30,   I think because of the decorations  it makes everything so beautiful..



Senbei said:


> She’s gorgeous!! First outing?



  good guess yes it's her first outing and to welcome her new sister....


hers4eva said:


> _E X Q U I S I T E
> *Exquisite*_



thank you dear


----------



## mcpro

one more  shot !!!


----------



## hers4eva

mcpro said:


> one more  shot !!!
> View attachment 4617103



As I said in my last post  ... Exquisite ... 
What kind of leather is your beauty?
Is it a SO?


----------



## mcpro

hers4eva said:


> As I said in my last post  ... Exquisite ...
> What kind of leather is your beauty?
> Is it a SO?



its togo leather, and I wish it's SO .. color is FEU   i think the twilly makes the color muted.

thank you!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My own version of Christmas tree!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nymeria

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My own version of Christmas tree!!


Oh my!! Now THAT’S inspiring!


----------



## Incalifornia7

MrsMBunb
[QUOTE="MrsMBunboxing said:


> My own version of Christmas tree!!


OMG!  Santa Loves you


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Incalifornia7 said:


> OMG!  Santa Loves you


He does! Thanks!


----------



## pasdedeux1

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My own version of Christmas tree!!


Do I spy a saddle barrel in the back there?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

pasdedeux1 said:


> Do I spy a saddle barrel in the back there?


Yes!!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Yes!!!


I have recently taken an Arpege on trial - I don't think it's quite right for me, but it certainly is lovely!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

pasdedeux1 said:


> I have recently taken an Arpege on trial - I don't think it's quite right for me, but it certainly is lovely!


I'm not into equestrian but I just like the look of the  barrel. Lol


----------



## pasdedeux1

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I'm not into equestrian but I just like the look of the  barrel. Lol


Yes, I have a few saddle barrels from various brands being used as end tables in my office


----------



## tlamdang08

pasdedeux1 said:


> Yes, I have a few saddle barrels from various brands being used as end tables in my office


wow, that is a good idea!!! Thanks


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting for midday coffee at Starbucks


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting for midday coffee at Starbucks


Beautiful bag, tlamdang08!  Would you mind sharing the specs?  Thanks!


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful bag, tlamdang08!  Would you mind sharing the specs?  Thanks!


Thank you, B25 Swift Rouge Piment


----------



## thyme

Lime mini K visiting Bangkok


----------



## tlamdang08

@chincac Beautiful


----------



## thyme

tlamdang08 said:


> @chincac Beautiful



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

chincac said:


> Lime mini K visiting Bangkok
> 
> View attachment 4618644
> View attachment 4618645
> View attachment 4618647


wow, beautiful!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Lime mini K visiting Bangkok
> 
> View attachment 4618644
> View attachment 4618645
> View attachment 4618647



Love these photos!  Are your sandals Chanel?


----------



## thyme

DR2014 said:


> wow, beautiful!



Thank you DR2014 



lulilu said:


> Love these photos!  Are your sandals Chanel?



Yes Chanel  and thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> Lime mini K visiting Bangkok
> 
> View attachment 4618644
> View attachment 4618645
> View attachment 4618647


Amazing!!! Love the bucket hat and the K on you chincac!!! Always so stylish!!!


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> Amazing!!! Love the bucket hat and the K on you chincac!!! Always so stylish!!!



Thank you Israeli_Flava


----------



## am2022

Beautiful photos ! Happy holidays ! Preparing to be donned !!! #letsbefestive#


----------



## Ethengdurst

chincac said:


> Lime mini K visiting Bangkok
> 
> View attachment 4618644
> View attachment 4618645
> View attachment 4618647


Love everything about your look!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My husband can't wait for Christmas to surprise me with a mini evelyne in gold!!!


----------



## AlienaHermes

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My husband can't wait for Christmas to surprise me with a mini evelyne in gold!!!


Lucky!


----------



## thyme

Ethengdurst said:


> Love everything about your look!



 Thank you Ethengdurst


----------



## nymeria

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My husband can't wait for Christmas to surprise me with a mini evelyne in gold!!!


Smart DH


----------



## peonies13

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My husband can't wait for Christmas to surprise me with a mini evelyne in gold!!!



Dreamy!
Is that with matching strap or is that gold with the brique strap?


----------



## periogirl28

C18 in Paris. At my fave section of Hermes George V. Happy Friday!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4619697
> 
> C18 in Paris. At my fave section of Hermes George V. Happy Friday!


Oh I love this outfit withthe hat!!! So adorable!!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I love this outfit withthe hat!!! So adorable!!


TU!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momoc

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4619697
> 
> C18 in Paris. At my fave section of Hermes George V. Happy Friday!



Gorgeous!! Everything here is perfect and drool worth. Ahh that coat with this bag!!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4619697
> 
> C18 in Paris. At my fave section of Hermes George V. Happy Friday!


cute! My fave Store in Paris too
Love your avatar so much!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My husband can't wait for Christmas to surprise me with a mini evelyne in gold!!!


Love it!


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> TU!


I love the hat too!!!!


----------



## lolakitten

Jeans day with Kelly


----------



## periogirl28

momoc said:


> Gorgeous!! Everything here is perfect and drool worth. Ahh that coat with this bag!!


Thank you! It was cold and the coat helped.


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> I love the hat too!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> cute! My fave Store in Paris too
> Love your avatar so much!!!


Thank you. FSH is my fave store of course, I don’t actually shop at GV at all. This is just my fave section cos it’s too cute and includes the hat store that Hermes bought over.


----------



## Senbei

lolakitten said:


> View attachment 4619887
> 
> Jeans day with Kelly


Love your whole outfit!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

peonies13 said:


> Dreamy!
> Is that with matching strap or is that gold with the brique strap?


The strap that comes with the bag is burgundy,  I'm not sure what color exactly.


----------



## lolakitten

Senbei said:


> Love your whole outfit!


Thank you


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Sharing some wall action! Just got this framed


----------



## lolakitten

LovingTheOrange said:


> Sharing some wall action! Just got this framed
> 
> View attachment 4620332


Beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

LovingTheOrange said:


> Sharing some wall action! Just got this framed
> 
> View attachment 4620332


So beautiful, mine is waiting to be framed


----------



## mcpro

LovingTheOrange said:


> Sharing some wall action! Just got this framed
> 
> View attachment 4620332




beautiful!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

Some of my H in action (hat and shawl) as I contemplate a pico 18.... sigh. Tell me I don’t need it and it is not worth breaking out of ban island for....


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TeeCee77 said:


> Some of my H in action (hat and shawl) as I contemplate a pico 18.... sigh. Tell me I don’t need it and it is not worth breaking out of ban island for....


You look amazing in the hat, shawl and Pico.  Those colors are gorgeous.  I recently turned down one of my dream bags, Pico 22 anemone with GHW.  It was hard to say no but the timing just wasn’t not right.  I feel good about holding to plan and staying on ban island....for now.


----------



## Rhl2987

TeeCee77 said:


> Some of my H in action (hat and shawl) as I contemplate a pico 18.... sigh. Tell me I don’t need it and it is not worth breaking out of ban island for....


The Pico is lovely but your hat and shawl are the true showstoppers in this picture. They are beautiful!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Sherpa, chucks, snow, and a Bleu nuit 30 with a surprise bright interior


----------



## xxDxx

Serva1 said:


> So beautiful, mine is waiting to be framed


Mine too!


----------



## pillsandpurses

LovingTheOrange said:


> Sharing some wall action! Just got this framed
> 
> View attachment 4620332


so so lovely! I would be so grateful to get some advice on framing H silks if anyone can point me in the right direction?


----------



## TeeCee77

Rhl2987 said:


> The Pico is lovely but your hat and shawl are the true showstoppers in this picture. They are beautiful!!



Thank you! I love them both very much!


ODEDIHAIMS said:


> You look amazing in the hat, shawl and Pico.  Those colors are gorgeous.  I recently turned down one of my dream bags, Pico 22 anemone with GHW.  It was hard to say no but the timing just wasn’t not right.  I feel good about holding to plan and staying on ban island....for now.



Thank you for the inspiration to stick to my list. I’ve got my sights set for my SO and a B25 noir, but finding it hard not to get distracted. Ugh! Proud of you!


----------



## 336

Off to Pilates


----------



## Meta

pillsandpurses said:


> so so lovely! I would be so grateful to get some advice on framing H silks if anyone can point me in the right direction?


There's a thread here and here.


----------



## renet

Out for family dinner but we are early so went to our favorite local coffee outlet for a cup of coffee. With my unicorn bag. And when my god-daughter saw me taking a shot of my bag, she insisted to edit to have a cartoon unicorn on my photo. [emoji2356] Cute!


----------



## diane278

pasdedeux1 said:


> Sherpa, chucks, snow, and a Bleu nuit 30 with a surprise bright interior


Loving your photo....


----------



## jtc103

LovingTheOrange said:


> Sharing some wall action! Just got this framed
> 
> View attachment 4620332



I love this one!  What's this one called?


----------



## ladysarah

jtc103 said:


> I love this one!  What's this one called?


*Un Jardin sur le Toit *

*

*


----------



## bagnut1

ladysarah said:


> *Un Jardin sur le Toit *
> 
> *
> View attachment 4621259
> *


My favorite summer fragrance!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

jtc103 said:


> I love this one!  What's this one called?


I have some questions about framing.  Can you change the scarf later on your own when you're tired of it or do you have to have it done professionally??


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

TeeCee77 said:


> Some of my H in action (hat and shawl) as I contemplate a pico 18.... sigh. Tell me I don’t need it and it is not worth breaking out of ban island for....


*Sorry - no can do.  You.  Must.  Buy.  *


----------



## littleblackbag

TeeCee77 said:


> Some of my H in action (hat and shawl) as I contemplate a pico 18.... sigh. Tell me I don’t need it and it is not worth breaking out of ban island for....


Sorry, but you do need it. Looks fab!


----------



## ladysarah

TeeCee77 said:


> Some of my H in action (hat and shawl) as I contemplate a pico 18.... sigh. Tell me I don’t need it and it is not worth breaking out of ban island for....


But but ... that is your colour! How can you refuse???


----------



## TeeCee77

ladysarah said:


> But but ... that is your colour! How can you refuse???


Omg it’s taking every ounce of will power not to call the store and see if they still have. Gah! Stunning but I totally don’t need it. Sigh.


----------



## aisham

TeeCee77 said:


> Omg it’s taking every ounce of will power not to call the store and see if they still have. Gah! Stunning but I totally don’t need it. Sigh.


 
I feel for you , you have a strong will , keep going ! I think I will stop the moment I get  totally broke with no income  thou I will still have my bags . Anemone in my favourite  I want to collect bags in this color in all sizes and leathers .


----------



## momoc

TeeCee77 said:


> Omg it’s taking every ounce of will power not to call the store and see if they still have. Gah! Stunning but I totally don’t need it. Sigh.



Well, I don't think any of us *need* Hermes bags 
But seriously just look at that photo - your hat & shawl with this bag - it's soooooooo perfectly yours! Of course, staying strong is never a bad choice either


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My mini Evelyne trying out the new Pepper Lunch in Shanghai Plaza in Las Vegas!


----------



## ivy1026

Brightening up a winter day


----------



## aisham

ivy1026 said:


> Brighting up a winter day



the color took my breath away


----------



## ivy1026

aisham said:


> the color took my breath away


Thanks


----------



## Elly_N

Going to a candlelight Christmas service with B25 Etain Togo in RGHW. My Jungle Love shawl is keeping me nice and cozy [emoji4]


----------



## atsukocat

Working with my Heure H


----------



## periogirl28

Wishing everyone a very Blessed Christmas Eve. In the Igloo of Light at the Four Seasons Paris.


----------



## JCCL

Ready for Christmas party


----------



## fabuleux

JCCL said:


> Ready for Christmas party


It’s stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I have some questions about framing.  Can you change the scarf later on your own when you're tired of it or do you have to have it done professionally??


Thank you @ladysarah for answering! 

I think you have to have it professionally done again. H sells its own hanging system (approx $500, I think) where you can freely change the scarf. That one doesn’t have a frame, so the scarf is out in the open.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

LovingTheOrange said:


> Thank you @ladysarah for answering!
> 
> I think you have to have it professionally done again. H sells its own hanging system (approx $500, I think) where you can freely change the scarf. That one doesn’t have a frame, so the scarf is out in the open.


Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## peonies13

TeeCee77 said:


> Some of my H in action (hat and shawl) as I contemplate a pico 18.... sigh. Tell me I don’t need it and it is not worth breaking out of ban island for....



Omg I may rethink my gold desire for anemone!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ostrich blue indigo/ capucine Birkin 25@Family trip.today
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Christmas day accessories!! Sporting  all my new hinged bracelet,  cdc bracelet and curiosite pendant,  chaine d'ancre enchainee ring, and my gold mini Evelyne.


----------



## skybluesky

TeeCee77 said:


> Some of my H in action (hat and shawl) as I contemplate a pico 18.... sigh. Tell me I don’t need it and it is not worth breaking out of ban island for....



I love your entire outfit!  I love the hat and I’m discovering anemone as a new favorite color!


----------



## periogirl28

Need to start by stating this is NOT MY BAG in action. Got to play with the prototype Sac á Malice by Horizon bespoke for the reopening of Hermes Prince Galleria Hong Kong. My visit to Paris was timed to respond to summons for collection of a bag and also to visit the main Paris ateliers and the Horizon showroom and workshops. Alas I can’t share many of those photos. We were privileged to be shown the ateliers at Hermes International where our dream bags are designed and many are made. The workshops include women’s and men’s RTW and is also where the store managers gather twice a year to place all the podium orders for their stores. Please note SMs do not know when their orders (PO SO) are expected to arrive. It’s up to the ateliers, shipment and delivery. They are however informed of launch dates for new univers eg makeup. Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Purrsey

Nothing really pic-exciting but she is my fav bag at the moment. L26.


----------



## Rami00

Happy Holidays!


----------



## crisbac

Rami00 said:


> Happy Holidays!


Happy Holidays, dear Rami00!


----------



## hannahsophia

found the perfect sweater for this scarf


----------



## diane278

BdC dressed up a bit for Christmas Eve.....


----------



## tlamdang08

Credit art wall to Cosmopolitan/Las Vegas


----------



## hokatie

My Evie is on winter vacation now ❄️ ⛄️


----------



## Nahreen

Having a coctail at my hotel after a shopping day.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms piggy

Deciding on beans with GA B25 on Christmas Day.


----------



## Nahreen

Rami00 said:


> Happy Holidays!


Love seeing your braise croc K Rami.


----------



## neverfull3

Hermes and Longchamp.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Vert vertigo TPM at the bar this afternoon.


----------



## LavenderIce

Shopping with B35 etain phw and Jungle Love rainbow twilly


----------



## scndlslv

Having lunch in DC waiting for my room to be ready.


----------



## WKN

Happiness is H bright colours! My BE tadelakt Kelly wallet finally meets her match in my new anemone Picotin 18. And now I know why I bought that strap some time ago! Adding GHW to my mostly PHW collection! (and that's my Kindle with lime cover)


----------



## Rami00

It was a perfect day and occasion to carry mimosa!


----------



## tlamdang08

Rami00 said:


> It was a perfect day and occasion to carry mimosa!


Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Leo the Lion

Cheers to 2020!


----------



## JadeFor3st

First time wearing this marble silk scarf: Balade En Berline.


----------



## Hillychristie

Debut outing with C18 and a hilarious event happened . I placed the bag on my lap while eating and it slipped off my lap, fell face down on the ground! I gasped at first and we all laughed...DH commented that he's never seen me drop a bag in my life and it had to happen to my precious C on her first outing . Luckily the bag was unscathed.


----------



## renet

Hillychristie said:


> Debut outing with C18 and a hilarious event happened . I placed the bag on my lap while eating and it slipped off my lap, fell face down on the ground! I gasped at first and we all laughed...DH commented that he's never seen me drop a bag in my life and it had to happen to my precious C on her first outing . Luckily the bag was unscathed.



I had similar situation as I was getting out of car and bag slipped off my lap and hit the concrete path face down. As a result, my bag’s buckle has 2 little dents on hardware.[emoji2356]

Glad that yours is fine!


----------



## Hillychristie

renet said:


> I had similar situation as I was getting out of car and bag slipped off my lap and hit the concrete path face down. As a result, my bag’s buckle has 2 little dents on hardware.[emoji2356]
> 
> Glad that yours is fine!


Thanks for sharing...i read the buckle will be scratched anyway from the opening and closing, and adds character to your bag


----------



## Sakura198427

Rami00 said:


> It was a perfect day and occasion to carry mimosa!


Love these booties (and the bag, of course)!!  May I ask which designer they are from?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

ivy1026 said:


> Brightening up a winter day


Omg!!!  So in love!  Specs of your bag please?


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> First time wearing this marble silk scarf: Balade En Berline.
> 
> View attachment 4625657


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Armcandylver

336 said:


> Off to Pilates


I am waiting for my first B and thinking about it every day. I go to Pilates too, and was wondering if you feel comfortable leaving your B in the purse cubby there?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I go to pilates everyday. No issues leaving B’s in cubby.


----------



## Armcandylver

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I go to pilates everyday. No issues leaving B’s in cubby.


That’s a relief! I guess because our cubby wall faces the street and door while the megaformers are on the opposite side of the wall, I am already nervous about losing  her and I don’t even have her lol!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Armcandylver said:


> That’s a relief! I guess because our cubby wall faces the street and door while the megaformers are on the opposite side of the wall, I am already nervous about losing  her and I don’t even have her lol!



I don’t think there is much need for worry in most places depending on where you live. I completely understand your fear though!


----------



## Gigllee

On leaving Birkins and valuables in your pilates or yoga studio cubby...my answer is, it depends. My pilates studios ( I go to a couple) tend to have cubbies in the same area as the mega-reformers. You can literally watch your own purse as your work out.
My yoga studio on the other hand usually has 2 classes going on at the same time and the cubbies are in the lobby area not in the yoga classes so no visibility. While they have cameras in the lobby, I will not risk my B/K/C in this scenario. My general rule with valuables is if I can't watch it, it stays at home especially from  learning that people have VERY little to no empathy for people who "splurge" on material things. I d rather not be the one reporting a $10k + bag missing cos most likely the victim will be blamed here.  volunteers will rally to find your stolen yoga mat and the same volunteers will think your Birkin deserves to be stolen on the grounds of absurd price tag.  Lastly, Know your neighborhood... Some cities despite significantly high average income per household, are lawless, wild and  thirsty while others with similar demographic are more tamed,c and not bitter towards those who choose to express themselves through handbags etc. Be safe ladies and gents!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Rami00 said:


> It was a perfect day and occasion to carry mimosa!



I am extremely sorry to tell you that your dog stole the show for me


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Rami00 said:


> Happy Holidays!



I am really relieved that those dog treat baggies are finally starting to look so stylish   
(Of course, totally loving that look!...)


----------



## MommyDaze

Vacation time!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Etoupe PM.


----------



## Rami00

MaryAndDogs said:


> I am extremely sorry to tell you that your dog stole the show for me


Hahaha thank you! I love that, he is my baby!


----------



## Rami00

Sakura198427 said:


> Love these booties (and the bag, of course)!!  May I ask which designer they are from?


Thank you! Jimmy choo


----------



## Rami00

Braise


----------



## 336

Armcandylver said:


> I am waiting for my first B and thinking about it every day. I go to Pilates too, and was wondering if you feel comfortable leaving your B in the purse cubby there?



I go to a couple of different gyms and I’ll leave it in a locked locker or in a cubby - only if I can see it, otherwise it sits next to the reformer. If I can’t see it, it has to be secure.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## abg12

Walking the beautiful cobblestone roads of San Miguel de Allende
*B35 Etoupe


----------



## Tonimichelle

abg12 said:


> Walking the beautiful cobblestone roads of San Miguel de Allende
> *B35 Etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627016


Oh she’s so gorgeously slouchy!!


----------



## bobkat1991




----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414


Great colors and you look marvelous, bobkat!


----------



## scarf1

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414


Totally not my colors, but they look amazing on you!


----------



## ivy1026

Passenger of the day


----------



## AlienaHermes

ivy1026 said:


> Passenger of the day


My heart stopped! Total love


----------



## bobkat1991

momasaurus said:


> Great colors and you look marvelous, bobkat!





scarf1 said:


> Totally not my colors, but they look amazing on you!


*Thank you kindly, momasaurus  and scarf1!*


----------



## odette57

ivy1026 said:


> Passenger of the day


Gorgeous, I’m biased I have the same one!


----------



## ivy1026

odette57 said:


> Gorgeous, I’m biased I have the same one!


Thanks dear and you have good taste


----------



## Hillychristie

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414


Great matching of yellow...from the blouse to the horn necklace to the sunny pico. Happy New Year and keep in good health, bobkat !


----------



## Dextersmom

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414


So lovely.


----------



## bagshopr

Bobkat 1991 What a gorgeous Picotin! You look fabulous with her.


----------



## renet

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414



On the first day of 2020, it is so lovely to see your bright smile[emoji4] and the necklace and bag color suits you, your smile wonderfully!  Happy new year, dear bobkat1991!  [emoji169]


----------



## tlamdang08

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414


Wow, beautiful yellow on you.
 You put a smile on my face.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Scarf/Birkin@desert.happyplacetoday 
Happy New Year!!!


----------



## renet

Packing for a work trip.  Bringing my new B30 for work and Aline bag for after-work purpose.  [emoji3448][emoji4]


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414


You're like a breath of spring, Bobcat. Lovely photo.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> Packing for a work trip.  Bringing my new B30 for work and Aline bag for after-work purpose.  [emoji3448][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4627787


Droooooooling!!!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Cool day out with mini bolide. I’m 5’6” and she works cross body for me. Loving this little bag.


----------



## Austintx

TeeCee77 said:


> Cool day out with mini bolide. I’m 5’6” and she works cross body for me. Loving this little bag.



So cute!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TeeCee77 said:


> Cool day out with mini bolide. I’m 5’6” and she works cross body for me. Loving this little bag.


It looks so good on you (and everyone else except for myself). I already tried 3 colours and they all looked like miniature bags on me although I am tiny. Maybe I should try substantial black, it looks quite edgy on you. Love it!


----------



## steffysstyle

Monochrome look with my Constance Mini Barenia.


----------



## TeeCee77

pinkorchid20 said:


> It looks so good on you (and everyone else except for myself). I already tried 3 colours and they all looked like miniature bags on me although I am tiny. Maybe I should try substantial black, it looks quite edgy on you. Love it!


Thank you!! Too bad you haven’t liked it on you!! It’s definitely a little bag and I’m not super tiny in build. I think it helps that it is black.


----------



## TeeCee77

steffysstyle said:


> Monochrome look with my Constance Mini Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628054


Stunning!


----------



## steffysstyle

TeeCee77 said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## steffysstyle

TeeCee77 said:


> Cool day out with mini bolide. I’m 5’6” and she works cross body for me. Loving this little bag.



So perfect on you!


----------



## bobkat1991

Hillychristie said:


> Great matching of yellow...from the blouse to the horn necklace to the sunny pico. Happy New Year and keep in good health, bobkat !


*Thank you for your kind words, Hillychristie!*



Dextersmom said:


> So lovely.


*Thank you, Dextersmom!*



bagshopr said:


> Bobkat 1991 What a gorgeous Picotin! You look fabulous with her.


*Aaww shucks, bagshopr...thank you!*



renet said:


> On the first day of 2020, it is so lovely to see your bright smile[emoji4] and the necklace and bag color suits you, your smile wonderfully!  Happy new year, dear bobkat1991!  [emoji169]


*Dear renet, may your 2020 be a happy and healthy year.  Thank you!*



tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, beautiful yellow on you.
> You put a smile on my face.


*Your pictures frequently bring a smile to my face too, tlamdang08!  You have such beautiful skin, and the scarves you choose glow alongside your face.*



LuckyBitch said:


> You're like a breath of spring, Bobcat. Lovely photo.


*Gee thanks, LuckyBitch!  *



steffysstyle said:


> Monochrome look with my Constance Mini Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628054


*You just look so classy and chic, steffystyle!*


----------



## elle woods

steffysstyle said:


> Monochrome look with my Constance Mini Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628054


Love!!!


----------



## JadeFor3st

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414



Bright and cheery yellow!  It’s another beautiful color on you! Wishing you and your family a Happy and Healthy New Year!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TeeCee77 said:


> Cool day out with mini bolide. I’m 5’6” and she works cross body for me. Loving this little bag.


Very cute on you!


----------



## Blairbass

TeeCee77 said:


> Cool day out with mini bolide. I’m 5’6” and she works cross body for me. Loving this little bag.


Adorable!


----------



## Blairbass

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414


Love the yellow picotin!


----------



## DreamingPink

steffysstyle said:


> Monochrome look with my Constance Mini Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628054


Perfection!


----------



## H Ever After

TeeCee77 said:


> Cool day out with mini bolide. I’m 5’6” and she works cross body for me. Loving this little bag.



The mini bolide is one of my most used bags. It fits you perfectly!


----------



## H Ever After

steffysstyle said:


> Monochrome look with my Constance Mini Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628054



Love everything about this!!


----------



## leuleu

steffysstyle said:


> Monochrome look with my Constance Mini Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628054


Top of class, as always !
Happy new year.


----------



## xiaoxiao

steffysstyle said:


> Monochrome look with my Constance Mini Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628054



I love everything on you, every single outfit! Pls post more!!


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Droooooooling!!!!!



Thank you, dear! I’m still indulging with the smell. [emoji4]


----------



## renet

TeeCee77 said:


> Cool day out with mini bolide. I’m 5’6” and she works cross body for me. Loving this little bag.



Love mini Bolide on you! [emoji7]


----------



## fluffyhamster12

Rose Sakura KP seemed like the perfect bag to bring to afternoon tea at sketch in London!


----------



## periogirl28

fluffyhamster12 said:


> Rose Sakura KP seemed like the perfect bag to bring to afternoon tea at sketch in London!


I agree. Sakura would match the seats and the walls perfectly!


----------



## bobkat1991

JadeFor3st said:


> Bright and cheery yellow!  It’s another beautiful color on you! Wishing you and your family a Happy and Healthy New Year!


*Thank you, JadeFor3st!  And I wish the same happiness and health for you and yours!*



Blairbass said:


> Love the yellow picotin!


*Thank you, Blairbass!*


----------



## lovely2008

fluffyhamster12 said:


> Rose Sakura KP seemed like the perfect bag to bring to afternoon tea at sketch in London!


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly25@windmill.today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JCCL

Such a amazing size for me birkin 25


----------



## lolakitten

Quick pic in the worlds most unflattering coloured powder room


----------



## diane278

lolakitten said:


> Quick pic in the worlds most unflattering coloured powder room
> View attachment 4629934


But your photo is lovely.....


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 4627414


bobkat,
This picture is so beautiful! Every color looks amazing on you. Is there any color that doesn't? Your yellow pico is the prettiest one I have ever seen! (I am a fan of yellow. Such a happy color.) Happy 2020 to you!

I came back to add that your yellow pendant is perfect with your whole outfit! LOVE IT!!!!! (You have a real gem there! I haven't seen a yellow one in a loooong time! Wish I had snatched it up when I had the chance.)


----------



## Ethengdurst

Lunch to celebrate DH’s bday


----------



## craielover

JCCL said:


> Such a amazing size for me birkin 25


Noir or Blue Nuit? It looks amazing!


----------



## lolakitten

diane278 said:


> But your photo is lovely.....


Awe thank you


----------



## JadeFor3st

Walking our dog with Baby Lindy in this gorgeous sunshine.


----------



## Dextersmom

JadeFor3st said:


> Walking our dog with Baby Lindy in this gorgeous sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 4629968


Your dog is adorable and your mini Lindy is super cute.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

When one charm is never enough for Kelly!!


----------



## carlinha

Really loving using my Mini Kelly II Gris Asphalte ostrich GHW crossbody (with a strap extender, I would not be able to wear it crossbody comfortably otherwise)... perfect hands free option with baby and holds all the essentials I need (card case, cellphone, keys, compact, lipstick)


----------



## JCCL

kleider said:


> Noir or Blue Nuit? It looks amazing!


It’s vert Rousseau vo. It’s such an amazing green. It’s dark green/black/blue depend on lighting


----------



## Hillychristie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> When one charm is never enough for Kelly!!


Love the riot of colours


----------



## Rhl2987

carlinha said:


> Really loving using my Mini Kelly II Gris Asphalte ostrich GHW crossbody (with a strap extender, I would not be able to wear it crossbody comfortably otherwise)... perfect hands free option with baby and holds all the essentials I need (card case, cellphone, keys, compact, lipstick)
> 
> View attachment 4630029
> View attachment 4630030


Gorgeous on you! Love your baby girl. I wish I had thought of a strap extender before turning down the noir I was offered. Brilliant!!


----------



## craielover

JCCL said:


> It’s vert Rousseau vo. It’s such an amazing green. It’s dark green/black/blue depend on lighting


It's amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

New Year, New look.  HNY everyone!


----------



## Hillychristie

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4629946
> 
> Lunch to celebrate DH’s bday


Same birthday as my DH.

Sharing the cute hedgehogs at H window display.

Enjoy your weekend, tpf!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JCCL said:


> Such a amazing size for me birkin 25


Ohhhhh I looooove VC with ghw OMGoodnesss yummmmmmy!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> Really loving using my Mini Kelly II Gris Asphalte ostrich GHW crossbody (with a strap extender, I would not be able to wear it crossbody comfortably otherwise)... perfect hands free option with baby and holds all the essentials I need (card case, cellphone, keys, compact, lipstick)
> 
> View attachment 4630029
> View attachment 4630030


Soooooo gorgeous... you, mini-you, and the bag!!!!
So glad this size is working for you babe! I have serious FOMO.... but I just think it's too small for me since I struggled a  bit with K25...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4630075
> 
> New Year, New look.  HNY everyone!


Stuning!!! Love that skirt dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JadeFor3st said:


> Walking our dog with Baby Lindy in this gorgeous sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 4629968


Very cute!!! Need the baby L in my life!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Stuning!!! Love that skirt dear!


Thank you, so do I. It was an immediate yes once I tried it on.


----------



## lolakitten

Out to dinner last night with my new Jungle love


----------



## TankerToad

lolakitten said:


> Out to dinner last night with my new Jungle love
> View attachment 4630324


Wow! Absolutely drop dead gorgeous !


----------



## TankerToad

lolakitten said:


> Quick pic in the worlds most unflattering coloured powder room
> View attachment 4629934


Wow!! Amazing - love this !


----------



## TankerToad

carlinha said:


> Really loving using my Mini Kelly II Gris Asphalte ostrich GHW crossbody (with a strap extender, I would not be able to wear it crossbody comfortably otherwise)... perfect hands free option with baby and holds all the essentials I need (card case, cellphone, keys, compact, lipstick)
> 
> View attachment 4630029
> View attachment 4630030


Hello Beauty! Fun photo and your little angel is just too sweet


----------



## TankerToad

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4629946
> 
> Lunch to celebrate DH’s bday


Perfect H Trifecta


----------



## TankerToad

fluffyhamster12 said:


> Rose Sakura KP seemed like the perfect bag to bring to afternoon tea at sketch in London!


A rare bag- a little pink treasure


----------



## TankerToad

renet said:


> Packing for a work trip.  Bringing my new B30 for work and Aline bag for after-work purpose.  [emoji3448][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4627787


That is a match made in heaven


----------



## TankerToad

steffysstyle said:


> Monochrome look with my Constance Mini Barenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4628054


Pure elegance 
Love this look


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TankerToad

TeeCee77 said:


> Cool day out with mini bolide. I’m 5’6” and she works cross body for me. Loving this little bag.


Adorable on you. Didn’t know this bag would work crossbody


----------



## TankerToad

Gigllee said:


> On leaving Birkins and valuables in your pilates or yoga studio cubby...my answer is, it depends. My pilates studios ( I go to a couple) tend to have cubbies in the same area as the mega-reformers. You can literally watch your own purse as your work out.
> My yoga studio on the other hand usually has 2 classes going on at the same time and the cubbies are in the lobby area not in the yoga classes so no visibility. While they have cameras in the lobby, I will not risk my B/K/C in this scenario. My general rule with valuables is if I can't watch it, it stays at home especially from  learning that people have VERY little to no empathy for people who "splurge" on material things. I d rather not be the one reporting a $10k + bag missing cos most likely the victim will be blamed here.  volunteers will rally to find your stolen yoga mat and the same volunteers will think your Birkin deserves to be stolen on the grounds of absurd price tag.  Lastly, Know your neighborhood... Some cities despite significantly high average income per household, are lawless, wild and  thirsty while others with similar demographic are more tamed,c and not bitter towards those who choose to express themselves through handbags etc. Be safe ladies and gents!


This is a wise post on many levels - what a thoughtful and well expressed warning 
Thank you 
Sometimes we get too relaxed and cavalier and think it just couldn’t happen in “our” gym, neighborhood, city, office etc 
Just not so
This post is an excellent reminder 
And also true about people’s inner attitudes -


----------



## TankerToad

Rami00 said:


> Braise


Rami! Like a magazine photo!
Fabulous


----------



## TankerToad

Rami00 said:


> It was a perfect day and occasion to carry mimosa!


Another incredible photo
Beautiful as always 
Is that your dog? Love !


----------



## TankerToad

JadeFor3st said:


> First time wearing this marble silk scarf: Balade En Berline.
> 
> View attachment 4625657


Wow! Colors are exquisite on you and it ties well- going to put this pattern  on my wish list


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4623387
> View attachment 4623392
> 
> Need to start by stating this is NOT MY BAG in action. Got to play with the prototype Sac á Malice by Horizon bespoke for the reopening of Hermes Prince Galleria Hong Kong. My visit to Paris was timed to respond to summons for collection of a bag and also to visit the main Paris ateliers and the Horizon showroom and workshops. Alas I can’t share many of those photos. We were privileged to be shown the ateliers at Hermes International where our dream bags are designed and many are made. The workshops include women’s and men’s RTW and is also where the store managers gather twice a year to place all the podium orders for their stores. Please note SMs do not know when their orders (PO SO) are expected to arrive. It’s up to the ateliers, shipment and delivery. They are however informed of launch dates for new univers eg makeup. Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4623387
> View attachment 4623392
> 
> Need to start by stating this is NOT MY BAG in action. Got to play with the prototype Sac á Malice by Horizon bespoke for the reopening of Hermes Prince Galleria Hong Kong. My visit to Paris was timed to respond to summons for collection of a bag and also to visit the main Paris ateliers and the Horizon showroom and workshops. Alas I can’t share many of those photos. We were privileged to be shown the ateliers at Hermes International where our dream bags are designed and many are made. The workshops include women’s and men’s RTW and is also where the store managers gather twice a year to place all the podium orders for their stores. Please note SMs do not know when their orders (PO SO) are expected to arrive. It’s up to the ateliers, shipment and delivery. They are however informed of launch dates for new univers eg makeup. Happy Boxing Day!


They had this bag for sale in Honolulu in both the clutch version and the shoulder strap version over the holidays. 
It’s a very interesting design  - it looks lovely  on you


----------



## TankerToad

lolakitten said:


> View attachment 4619887
> 
> Jeans day with Kelly


Shes made for you 
Love your whole look here


----------



## steffysstyle

TankerToad said:


> Pure elegance
> Love this look



Thank you


----------



## TankerToad

My BJ B is back from her trip to Paris for a spa- delighted to have her home


----------



## lolakitten

TankerToad said:


> Wow! Absolutely drop dead gorgeous !





TankerToad said:


> Wow!! Amazing - love this !



thank you!! 



TankerToad said:


> My BJ B is back from her trip to Paris for a spa- delighted to have her home


You must be so happy to have her home!
I just left my BBB for a spa trip.


----------



## steffysstyle

Neutral look


----------



## steffysstyle

TankerToad said:


> My BJ B is back from her trip to Paris for a spa- delighted to have her home



Gorgeous BJ


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new Lindy26 in Black Clemence, ghw that I just picked up yesterday (along with my new comfy Ecco sneakers in Blossom Rose).


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> bobkat,
> This picture is so beautiful! Every color looks amazing on you. Is there any color that doesn't? Your yellow pico is the prettiest one I have ever seen! (I am a fan of yellow. Such a happy color.) Happy 2020 to you!
> 
> I came back to add that your yellow pendant is perfect with your whole outfit! LOVE IT!!!!! (You have a real gem there! I haven't seen a yellow one in a loooong time! Wish I had snatched it up when I had the chance.)


*Thank you, Ladybaga!  I can't really wear the following colors up near my face:  white, most pinks, navy blue, and beige/taupe.  I could get away with a top in those colors if I added a scarf...but much of the weather here is too hot for scarves.

The bag and pendant are two different colors, supposedly.  Bag is Gris Tourterelle/Mustard.  Pendant is Saffron.  Yet they harmonize.  One more reason to love Hermes!

*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bobkat1991

Hillychristie said:


> Same birthday as my DH.
> 
> Sharing the cute hedgehogs at H window display.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, tpf!


*Hillychristie, you look so lovely and put together in this photo!  And thank you for sharing the hedgehogs....so cute!*



lolakitten said:


> Out to dinner last night with my new Jungle love
> View attachment 4630324


*Oooooooo, that scarf looks great on you, lolakitten!
*


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> *Thank you, Ladybaga!  I can't really wear the following colors up near my face:  white, most pinks, navy blue, and beige/taupe.  I could get away with a top in those colors if I added a scarf...but much of the weather here is too hot for scarves.
> 
> The bag and pendant are two different colors, supposedly.  Bag is Gris Tourterelle/Mustard.  Pendant is Saffron.  Yet they harmonize.  One more reason to love Hermes!
> *


WOW! I just now noticed your special edition pico! Those colors are so pretty together! Some of the colors I struggle with (near my face) are dove gray and light lavender.  I have to wear a strong colored top, when I wear scarves that have those colors in them.  Thank you for sharing the colors of your beautiful yellows.  As always, you look amazing!


----------



## lolakitten

bobkat1991 said:


> *Hillychristie, you look so lovely and put together in this photo!  And thank you for sharing the hedgehogs....so cute!*
> 
> 
> *Oooooooo, that scarf looks great on you, lolakitten!*



Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

TankerToad said:


> Another incredible photo
> Beautiful as always
> Is that your dog? Love !


Thank you! yes, his name is Gingy


----------



## ms_sivalley

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Ladybaga

lolakitten said:


> Out to dinner last night with my new Jungle love
> View attachment 4630324


lolakitten,
You stole the show! This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> My BJ B is back from her trip to Paris for a spa- delighted to have her home


She's a beauty and looks BRAND NEW! WOW! (Maybe I should get some spa for myself!)


----------



## renet

TankerToad said:


> That is a match made in heaven



Thank you, dear TT!  After few days of carrying them around with me, I still feel so in love with them. [emoji3059]



TankerToad said:


> My BJ B is back from her trip to Paris for a spa- delighted to have her home


Glad your B is back with you!  [emoji4]It must have been a long wait. My SA told me approx half a year kind of time for me to send bag to spa in Paris.


----------



## lolakitten

Ladybaga said:


> lolakitten,
> You stole the show! This is GORGEOUS!


Thank you 
I can tell this one is going to be my new favourite!


----------



## TankerToad

renet said:


> Thank you, dear TT!  After few days of carrying them around with me, I still feel so in love with them. [emoji3059]
> 
> 
> Glad your B is back with you!  [emoji4]It must have been a long wait. My SA told me approx half a year kind of time for me to send bag to spa in Paris.


Yes it was about 8 months - she needed new handles - the resin had split on the seams of the handles- but now she is as good a new - polished and bright
Funny how one can miss ones beloved bags... only on this forum can people understand that sentiment


----------



## renet

TankerToad said:


> Yes it was about 8 months - she needed new handles - the resin had split on the seams of the handles- but now she is as good a new - polished and bright
> Funny how one can miss ones beloved bags... only on this forum can people understand that sentiment



True! I will miss my bag if I were to put them in “custody” of others temporarily. [emoji23] but unless it is necessary...I guess we will have to bear with the months of waiting for bag to be back with us.


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> They had this bag for sale in Honolulu in both the clutch version and the shoulder strap version over the holidays.
> It’s a very interesting design  - it looks lovely  on you


That’s very interesting. I wonder why they sent an LE design for Hong Kong to Hawaii.


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> That’s very interesting. I wonder why they sent an LE design for Hong Kong to Hawaii.


A lot of Asians vacation in Hawaii - especially over the holidays.  
They do a huge tourist business in Waikiki Hermes- they stay open very late 7 days a week and receive amazing stock - often they get new season RTW before any other boutique in the USA and often receive unique and special bags-


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> A lot of Asians vacation in Hawaii - especially over the holidays.
> They do a huge tourist business in Waikiki Hermes- they stay open very late 7 days a week and receive amazing stock - often they get new season RTW before any other boutique in the USA and often receive unique and special bags-


I meant it from a Limited Edition point of view. I think the Hong Kong store ordered a range of specific Horizon designs for the relaunch. There was a set of Sac a Malice bags specially made for the event. The theme is specific to the casinos, cockatoos, skyline of Hong Kong. I do not doubt that Hawaii has fantastic Hermes stores and stock. I was just wondering how the customers who purchased these bags in HK would feel about this.


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> I meant it from a Limited Edition point of view. I think the Hong Kong store ordered a range of specific Horizon designs for the relaunch. There was a set of Sac a Malice bags specially made for the event. The theme is specific to the casinos, cockatoos, skyline of Hong Kong. I do not doubt that Hawaii has fantastic Hermes stores and stock. I was just wondering how the customers who purchased these bags in HK would feel about this.


I see. Don’t know. Hawaii just told me they were new designs and they were lucky to get many of the new bags - these in particular were in the case and available for sale- they had other unique bags,  not on display but could be shown. No idea if those were HK exclusives.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Sunday. A close up of the Heart Scarf ring  as a bracelet charm.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I can't wait for the new location to open!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Sunday. A close up of the Heart Scarf ring  as a bracelet charm.


OMG you are about to start a riot for that scarf ring hahahaahah HOW ADORABLE!


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG you are about to start a riot for that scarf ring hahahaahah HOW ADORABLE!


It is so adorable, I will find more ways to enjoy it. Thank you for supporting me.


----------



## lolakitten

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Sunday. A close up of the Heart Scarf ring  as a bracelet charm.


oh this is so cute, and love the colours!


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Sunday. A close up of the Heart Scarf ring  as a bracelet charm.



OMG genius!! Sooo cute!!


----------



## tlamdang08

lolakitten said:


> oh this is so cute, and love the colours!





momoc said:


> OMG genius!! Sooo cute!!


Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## yoyo89

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I can't wait for the new location to open!!


Love your Kelly!! Any ideas when will the new store open?


----------



## JadeFor3st

Dextersmom said:


> Your dog is adorable and your mini Lindy is super cute.



Thank you!


----------



## JadeFor3st

TankerToad said:


> Wow! Colors are exquisite on you and it ties well- going to put this pattern  on my wish list



Thank you, TankerToad.
The story behind the making of this scarf is amazing. I feel lucky to own one of this artisan’s work, and I hope the family will continue to keep this wondrous technique alive!

Please see the video if you have some time:


----------



## JadeFor3st

TankerToad said:


> My BJ B is back from her trip to Paris for a spa- delighted to have her home




I also have one B and one K in BJ. Truly love this color; such a beautiful neutral.


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Sunday. A close up of the Heart Scarf ring  as a bracelet charm.



My SA called it a twilly ring. What a wonderful idea to use it as a bracelet charm! 
I saw this one and a black one and wasn’t sure which color to select.


----------



## Joeli7

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Sunday. A close up of the Heart Scarf ring  as a bracelet charm.


I was thinking about a silk or velvet ribbon for that charm but the bracelet is a better idea! This thread is dangerous...


----------



## adb

Admiring the view with me is my favorite kelly..


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> My SA called it a twilly ring. What a wonderful idea to use it as a bracelet charm!
> I saw this one and a black one and wasn’t sure which color to select.


My store doesn't have the black yet, but I like them both.


Joeli7 said:


> I was thinking about a silk or velvet ribbon for that charm but the bracelet is a better idea! This thread is dangerous...


yes, I will try with Twilly spaghetti strap next to see how it looks.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Sunday. A close up of the Heart Scarf ring  as a bracelet charm.



I love the idea! So cool!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lolakitten said:


> Quick pic in the worlds most unflattering coloured powder room
> View attachment 4629934


One of the more prettier powder rooms that I've seen in terms of lighting and subjects.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

carlinha said:


> Really loving using my Mini Kelly II Gris Asphalte ostrich GHW crossbody (with a strap extender, I would not be able to wear it crossbody comfortably otherwise)... perfect hands free option with baby and holds all the essentials I need (card case, cellphone, keys, compact, lipstick)
> 
> View attachment 4630029
> View attachment 4630030


Everything is so cute in this photo !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

JadeFor3st said:


> Walking our dog with Baby Lindy in this gorgeous sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 4629968


Love how the tiny orange bag goes with the mini Lindy.


----------



## littleblackbag

JCCL said:


> Such a amazing size for me birkin 25


Flipping love this!


----------



## lisawhit

my go to travel companion, black togo 35 birkin


----------



## TeeCee77

lisawhit said:


> my go to travel companion, black togo 35 birkin


Gosh I love 35s! So stunning


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

yoyo89 said:


> Love your Kelly!! Any ideas when will the new store open?


Summer this year!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Poorman kelly touch togo 1 of 1. LOL


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Poorman kelly touch togo 1 of 1. LOL


That’s the most clever, and hilarious, limited edition of anything I’ve ever seen!


----------



## S2jewels

Carry my Gris perle Kelly Danse


----------



## LuckyBitch

lisawhit said:


> my go to travel companion, black togo 35 birkin


The proportions of the 35 are so perfect. Gorgeous bag, especially in black.


----------



## steffysstyle

Mixing neutral shades!


----------



## Brimson

steffysstyle said:


> Mixing neutral shades!
> View attachment 4634387



I’m going to have to steal this colour palette.


----------



## Ethengdurst

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I can't wait for the new location to open!!


K + Yeezys yes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Luvhcv

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I can't wait for the new location to open!!


I’m curious, Where is this?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Few of my favorite items yesterday - K25 blue glacier, gris perle CDC and Dallet shawl


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

GNIPPOHS said:


> Few of my favorite items yesterday - K25 blue glacier, gris perle CDC and Dallet shawl
> 
> View attachment 4635053



perfect look!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

GNIPPOHS said:


> Few of my favorite items yesterday - K25 blue glacier, gris perle CDC and Dallet shawl
> 
> View attachment 4635053


Ohhh I LOVE Bleu Glacier


----------



## diane278

Medor 29 going out to run errands as usual.


Here I’ve tried to copy @tlamdang08 (#46839) by using a large losange. It quickly became clear to me that I would need to get a smaller losange and then try again....or accept my limitations & stay in my own lane.


----------



## Addicted to bags

diane278 said:


> Medor 29 going out to run errands as usual.
> View attachment 4635459
> 
> Here I’ve tried to copy @tlamdang08 (#46839) by using a large losange. It quickly became clear to me that I would need to get a smaller losange and then try again....or accept my limitations & stay in my own lane.
> View attachment 4635458


Can you tie it up higher and make a bow with the leftover silk/cashmere or double it up?


----------



## diane278

Addicted to bags said:


> Can you tie it up higher and make a bow with the leftover silk/cashmere or double it up?


I think I might be able to tie it up higher and try the bow but I think doubling it up would make it too thick....it’s a lot of scarf. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I think I might be able to tie it up higher and try the bow but I think doubling it up would make it too thick....it’s a lot of scarf. Thanks for the suggestion.


Have you tried with Maxi Twilly or Twillion yet?


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Medor 29 going out to run errands as usual.
> View attachment 4635459
> 
> Here I’ve tried to copy @tlamdang08 (#46839) by using a large losange. It quickly became clear to me that I would need to get a smaller losange and then try again....or accept my limitations & stay in my own lane.
> View attachment 4635458


Lovely! And you look SO MUCH more together running errands than I ever think to try to be, LOL.

Am going to add improvement in this area to my 2020 todo list.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## carlinha

GNIPPOHS said:


> Few of my favorite items yesterday - K25 blue glacier, gris perle CDC and Dallet shawl
> 
> View attachment 4635053


Love everything here babe!!!


----------



## carlinha

My birdie mini K II is quickly becoming a favorite
With Tyger Tyger cashmere shawl, clic clacs and rings


----------



## TeeCee77

Rainy day so BF got to come out and play


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Have you tried with Maxi Twilly or Twillion yet?


No...I don’t have either of those. I only bought the losanges to keep my neck warm in cold weather. I don’t carry h bags with handles, so I don’t have anything to wrap with twillies.  I actually took the scarf off the bag in the car after one stop and just carried the clutch....I think because that’s what I’m used to, it’s more comfortable for me.  You made it look easy, but I’m not very ‘fashionable’.  



bagnut1 said:


> Lovely! And you look SO MUCH more together running errands than I ever think to try to be, LOL. Am going to add improvement in this area to my 2020 todo list.  Thanks for the inspiration!


Thank you for the compliment. I actually have a uniform: tunics & jeans. Every photo I’ve posted is basically the same outfit but I think that most people prefer to have more sartorial options than I have chosen to wear.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> No...I don’t have either of those. I only bought the losanges to keep my neck warm in cold weather. I don’t carry h bags with handles, so I don’t have anything to wrap with twillies.  I actually took the scarf off the bag in the car after one stop and just carried the clutch....I think because that’s what I’m used to, it’s more comfortable for me.  You made it look easy, but I’m not very ‘fashionable’.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment. I actually have a uniform: tunics & jeans. Every photo I’ve posted is basically the same outfit but I think that most people prefer to have more sartorial options than I have chosen to wear.


Actually, I think you are a fashionista, a chic and sophisticated woman. Everyone has their own look and I like the way you look.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Luvhcv said:


> I’m curious, Where is this?


Las vegas Wynn/Encore!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## peonies13

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Las vegas Wynn/Encore!



So are there going to be 4 H in Vegas now? Or is that a reopening of an existing boutique?


----------



## acrowcounted

peonies13 said:


> So are there going to be 4 H in Vegas now? Or is that a reopening of an existing boutique?


They are moving from the current Encore location to the new shoppes in the Wynn mall. Encore will close when Wynn opens.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

peonies13 said:


> So are there going to be 4 H in Vegas now? Or is that a reopening of an existing boutique?


The old Encore location will be moving to a bigger store in the new Wynn Plaza.


----------



## peonies13

MrsMBunboxing said:


> The old Encore location will be moving to a bigger store in the new Wynn Plaza.


Thanks


----------



## allure244

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Sunday. A close up of the Heart Scarf ring  as a bracelet charm.



Love this idea so much I had to borrow it. I added the permabrass to my magnolia medor infini bracelet and the black to my noir hapi 3 bracelet (the buckle is on the underside)


----------



## Hillychristie

First outing for K25 ... to a work retreat. 
Happy weekend, tpf!


----------



## Sofiko

allure244 said:


> Love this idea so much I had to borrow it. I added the permabrass to my magnolia medor infini bracelet and the black to my noir hapi 3 bracelet (the buckle is on the underside)


Oh, this black one!


----------



## lolakitten

Busy day, quick stealthy elevator pic with kelly 35 and Jungle love tattoo CSGM, just as the doors opened to people standing there  I don’t think I will ever be one of those people who can take public selfies


----------



## TeeCee77

Anemone is my obsession


----------



## hbr

TeeCee77 said:


> Anemone is my obsession



Me tooooo!!!  I need this color in my life!  Stunning KC!  [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## TeeCee77

hbr said:


> Me tooooo!!!  I need this color in my life!  Stunning KC!  [emoji171][emoji171]


Thank you!!! I’ll obsessed! I hope you find some!


----------



## Yodabest

Out with my evie doing a little shopping in some unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## tlamdang08

@ Stephen Fishwick art gallery.


----------



## may3545

Date night


----------



## MoyJoy

I was supposed to be trying on sweaters but it was too hot to focus so I snapped a selfie instead!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TankerToad

lolakitten said:


> Busy day, quick stealthy elevator pic with kelly 35 and Jungle love tattoo CSGM, just as the doors opened to people standing there  I don’t think I will ever be one of those people who can take public selfies
> View attachment 4636371


Fabulous! 100% spot on!


----------



## lolakitten

TankerToad said:


> Fabulous! 100% spot on!


Thank you!!


----------



## charlottawill

Hillychristie said:


> First outing for K25 ... to a work retreat.
> Happy weekend, tpf!


You look gorgeous! Very classy and elegant.


----------



## Hillychristie

charlottawill said:


> You look gorgeous! Very classy and elegant.


Thank you, you just chased away my Monday blues


----------



## sngsk

Deep Blue B30 to help overcome the Monday blues


----------



## Hillychristie

sngsk said:


> Deep Blue B30 to help overcome the Monday blues


Twilly twins 
Used it as a neck scarf today.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Twilly twins
> Used it as a neck scarf today.


Love it this way


----------



## sngsk

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it this way





sngsk said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you both 
Have a great week ahead.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My pegase sneakers found a sister,  a pair of Avantage sneakers! Trying this pair at the Encore location!


----------



## sngsk

Working on my new year's resolution to make more use of my H scarves.


----------



## Hat Trick

sngsk said:


> Working on my new year's resolution to make more use of my H scarves.



Lovely.  Which design is your scarf?


----------



## Meta

Hat Trick said:


> Lovely.  Which design is your scarf?


Not OP, but I believe that's the L'intrus design.


----------



## sngsk

Meta said:


> Not OP, but I believe that's the L'intrus design.


Yes, it is. Good eye!


----------



## periogirl28

Cousins with some ladies here. I used to wear my set of 3 Medor rings on my bracelets and was delighted to see this new Heart version. Permabrass my old Barenia Etriviere double tour, 2 ways. It fits this width bracelet perfectly and does not move about much. Might need the Black for my Black Swift bracelet.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LuckyBitch

MoyJoy said:


> I was supposed to be trying on sweaters but it was too hot to focus so I snapped a selfie instead!
> 
> View attachment 4637677


Your Evie looks great on you.


----------



## crisbac

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4639524
> View attachment 4639525
> 
> Cousins with some ladies here. I used to wear my set of 3 Medor rings on my bracelets and was delighted to see this new Heart version. Permabrass my old Barenia Etriviere double tour, 2 ways. It fits this width bracelet perfectly and does not move about much. Might need the Black for my Black Swift bracelet.


So lovely, dear @periogirl28!


----------



## periogirl28

crisbac said:


> So lovely, dear @periogirl28!


Thank you!


----------



## MoyJoy

LuckyBitch said:


> Your Evie looks great on you.



thank you so much!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Ethengdurst said:


> K + Yeezys yes!


Thanks


----------



## baggirl1986

may3545 said:


> Date night
> 
> View attachment 4637389


I love your whole outfit


----------



## baggirl1986

steffysstyle said:


> Mixing neutral shades!
> View attachment 4634387


This is a perfect outfit! LOVE!


----------



## 336

A liftie on the way home


----------



## steffysstyle

baggirl1986 said:


> This is a perfect outfit! LOVE!



Thank you


----------



## gottabagit

Maiden voyage


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4639524
> View attachment 4639525
> 
> Cousins with some ladies here. I used to wear my set of 3 Medor rings on my bracelets and was delighted to see this new Heart version. Permabrass my old Barenia Etriviere double tour, 2 ways. It fits this width bracelet perfectly and does not move about much. Might need the Black for my Black Swift bracelet.


The choker style’s very cute. Thanks for sharing.
I tried it yesterday with my bracelet and love it. 
And today pair it with a watch.


----------



## ladysarah

steffysstyle said:


> Mixing neutral shades!
> View attachment 4634387


Beautiful! May I ask where the jumper is from? I am on the lookout for a good chunky knit...


----------



## steffysstyle

ladysarah said:


> Beautiful! May I ask where the jumper is from? I am on the lookout for a good chunky knit...


Thanks, it's from 'S Max Mara.


----------



## ricababes

Hermès bracelet then thinking about getting the necklace.


----------



## Hillychristie

Sharing two favourite places I love to visit in X'mas....
EL&N cafe @ Knightsbridge and
Christmas workshop at FSH, the kids made the cute reindeer fridge magnets using H leather and silk.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

ricababes said:


> Hermès bracelet then thinking about getting the necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4641690


The necklace looks gorgeous but I am head over heels for your dress!


----------



## DR2014

On my way to work this am:


----------



## ricababes

It’s Calvin Klein and I bought it on sale! 



ajaxbreaker said:


> The necklace looks gorgeous but I am head over heels for your dress!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Mixing and matching brands to mix and match colors.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4642675
> 
> Mixing and matching brands to mix and match colors.


I love your Faure!!! They come in pink as well!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Yes, I love bargains!


----------



## Stansy

I only wanted to get new strings for DD‘s cello, then the husband called... can you get some stuff from the grocery? Of course I could.


----------



## leechiyong

Rooroo pouch as my companion to sushi:


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

tlamdang08 said:


> The choker style’s very cute. Thanks for sharing.
> I tried it yesterday with my bracelet and love it.
> And today pair it with a watch.


I love your scarf- is this from this years’s men’s collection ? It looks cozy and warm ...


----------



## adb

At FSH during our visit before Christmas..


----------



## auntynat

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4642960
> 
> 
> I only wanted to get new strings for DD‘s cello, then the husband called... can you get some stuff from the grocery? Of course I could.


Beautiful colour, is this Havana?


----------



## peonies13

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4642960
> 
> 
> I only wanted to get new strings for DD‘s cello, then the husband called... can you get some stuff from the grocery? Of course I could.


Love love love! Is that Barenia 30?? Super beautiful


----------



## tlamdang08

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I love your scarf- is this from this years’s men’s collection ? It looks cozy and warm ...


I don't remember when I purchased it, but it is still on https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/collection-equestre-muffler-H702604Tv12/ 
It is cozy and warm.


----------



## MotoChiq

My BBB30 is a great companion for a Costco trip


----------



## boo1689

Someone is getting drunk tonight !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Stansy

The bag is a HAC32 in Ardennes leather and I believe marron foncé

eta: multi-quote didn‘t work, this post isin reply to @auntynat  and @peonies13


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> Someone is getting drunk tonight !
> View attachment 4643551




Pepto needs a drinking buddy.

But since Mochi doesn’t really drink, can they just have a play date sometimes?


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> Pepto needs a drinking buddy.
> 
> But since Mochi doesn’t really drink, can they just have a play date sometimes?
> 
> View attachment 4643816


supper cute.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

MotoChiq said:


> My BBB30 is a great companion for a Costco trip


Swoon! Your Noir BB is a dream...love to see your posts!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Yesterday, went on a little weekend shopping.


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> Pepto needs a drinking buddy.
> 
> But since Mochi doesn’t really drink, can they just have a play date sometimes?
> 
> View attachment 4643816



Oh sweet Mochi !!! Pepto would love a play date !!!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Out for a burrito on a snowy day with my new K25.


----------



## DR2014

JadeFor3st said:


> Yesterday, went on a little weekend shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4643854


Wow, that is a stunning bag!!!


----------



## WKN

The Carabas 35 maybe an oldie but it is a definitely a goodie for me - yes, I am such a sucker for bags with external pockets! One of my favourite H bags and I wish they would bring her back to the store!


----------



## joanneminnie

Jypsiere 31


----------



## MotoChiq

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Swoon! Your Noir BB is a dream...love to see your posts!



Thanks dear! I have to keep lowering the price per wear for DH’s sake


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

MotoChiq said:


> Thanks dear! I have to keep lowering the price per wear for DH’s sake


 No kidding! I know what you mean. I got an offer for a K28, kindly declined and let my SA know your B specs are on my wishlist. Until then, I will live vicariously through your posts!


----------



## Chagall

pasdedeux1 said:


> Out for a burrito on a snowy day with my new K25.


Absolutely beautiful. This is another on my wish list.


----------



## pillsandpurses

Going to Hawaii with my Halzan!


----------



## bagnut1

Baby it's cold outside!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## azukitea




----------



## mcpro




----------



## JadeFor3st

DR2014 said:


> Wow, that is a stunning bag!!!



Thank you.


----------



## lolakitten

Inserting happy colours into a frustrating week (and it’s only Tuesday  )


----------



## abg12

Miss Rouge H visiting the Louvre


----------



## Purseloco

abg12 said:


> Miss Rouge H visiting the Louvre
> View attachment 4647103


Fantastic picture. So beautiful!


----------



## abg12

Purseloco said:


> Fantastic picture. So beautiful!


Thank you, that’s very kind ☺️


----------



## skyqueen

abg12 said:


> Miss Rouge H visiting the Louvre
> View attachment 4647103


Oh la la...2 classics


----------



## Lejic

It’s a green sort of day!


----------



## DebLuvsLV




----------



## DebLuvsLV

DebLuvsLV said:


> View attachment 4647880


Stacking today


----------



## LovingTheOrange

JadeFor3st said:


> Pepto needs a drinking buddy.
> 
> But since Mochi doesn’t really drink, can they just have a play date sometimes?
> 
> View attachment 4643816





boo1689 said:


> Oh sweet Mochi !!! Pepto would love a play date !!!!



Louie would like to join too! And he has SNACKS.


----------



## audreylita

DebLuvsLV said:


> View attachment 4647880


I love the green face on the Rolex.


----------



## hannahsophia

On the way to work the other day


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pillsandpurses said:


> Going to Hawaii with my Halzan!


I love this bag and suitcase so much! Have a nice time in Hawaii.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JadeFor3st

LovingTheOrange said:


> Louie would like to join too! And he has SNACKS.
> 
> View attachment 4647991



Super ! Not just the snacks, Louie too. 
It would be great to have our Kelly dolls get together.


----------



## Rhl2987

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4648226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way to work the other day


Beautiful scarf tied on your Goldie!


----------



## Lightsandcities

Out and about with Gris Mouette today  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Hillychristie

Here's wishing tpfers Happy Lunar New Year


----------



## periogirl28

Casual Hermes outfit for Lunar New Year Day 2.


----------



## nymeria

Happy Lunar New Year! You both look gorgeous! (Hillychristie- I LOVE that box , and will always remember that story!)


----------



## adb

Enjoying the lovely weather with my new rose extreme b30 in epsom and new favorite kicks, voltage sneakers.


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> Enjoying the lovely weather with my new rose extreme b30 in epsom and new favorite kicks, voltage sneakers.
> View attachment 4650146


Great composition


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4649926
> 
> Casual Hermes outfit for Lunar New Year Day 2.


You always look cute. Love the sandal!


----------



## Ladybaga

GORGEOUS!  Everyone's posts make me smile!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Here's wishing tpfers Happy Lunar New Year


I like the top and your box combined


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> You always look cute. Love the sandal!


Thank you! Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## tlamdang08

On the road together for the first time.
Mini Lindy (Rouge de couer)


----------



## HandbagNerd

pillsandpurses said:


> Going to Hawaii with my Halzan!


The black stitching with the ghw


----------



## ladysarah

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4642675
> 
> Mixing and matching brands to mix and match colors.





MrsMBunboxing said:


> Yes, I love bargains!





boo1689 said:


> Someone is getting drunk tonight !
> View attachment 4643551



Hey! Thank you to everyone who posted! Nothing I like more than a Sunday night looking at action pics. It's inspirecme to take some of mine.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> On the road together for the first time.
> Mini Lindy (Rouge de couer)



so many lovely things in one photo!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> so many lovely things in one photo!


Thank you


----------



## boo1689

LovingTheOrange said:


> Louie would like to join too! And he has SNACKS.
> 
> View attachment 4647991


 
Hellllllo Handsome~~~~~~~~ Please join our party!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

I am so not a color person, so I really struggled to find purple and yellow to honor Kobe Bryan. This is the best I could do. RIP.


----------



## adb

I was hoping i could get a bag for my birthday.. 
i didn’t get but went home with a cdc ring which i have been eyeing for months.. here i am with  neo and b30..


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> On the road together for the first time.
> Mini Lindy (Rouge de couer)


LOVE your passenger - but your sweet puppers and your Lindy.


----------



## EmilyM111

Very useful bag


----------



## LavenderIce

nikka007 said:


> Very useful bag


You're making me appreciate my B even more.  lol


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> LOVE your passenger - but your sweet puppers and your Lindy.


Thank you


----------



## 336

Liftie before a long day


----------



## tlamdang08

I am in love with Mini Lindy.


----------



## boo1689

Pooh Bear is quite smitten with his new carrier


----------



## adb

tlamdang08 said:


> I am in love with Mini Lindy.


Lovely mini lindy indeed.. congrats and enjoy it further! ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> Lovely mini lindy indeed.. congrats and enjoy it further! ❤️


Thank you


----------



## baggirl1986

nikka007 said:


> Very useful bag


I have the same twilly


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

tlamdang08 said:


> I am in love with Mini Lindy.


Your outfit is so casual chic and the mini Lindy looks so practical!


----------



## tlamdang08

ajaxbreaker said:


> Your outfit is so casual chic and the mini Lindy looks so practical!


Thank you


----------



## ILLYLOULOU96

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4630511
> 
> 
> Neutral look


Hello Steffysstyle, please excuse me, I have been pondering for so long, but I think your coat is so so great that I would like to ask you, if you would mind telling me the brand. I think this outfit is gorgeous! Perfect!


----------



## steffysstyle

ILLYLOULOU96 said:


> Hello Steffysstyle, please excuse me, I have been pondering for so long, but I think your coat is so so great that I would like to ask you, if you would mind telling me the brand. I think this outfit is gorgeous! Perfect!



Hi, no worries at all! My coat is from Weekend Max Mara. The coat is called "Burgos", but I purchased it a few years ago - Max Mara always makes similar style coats so you might be able to find something similar at your local Max Mara boutique


----------



## Snowflake_mb

Finally comfortable enough to take it on a car trip. How long before you took your Birkin on flights?


----------



## art nouveau

tlamdang08 said:


> On the road together for the first time.
> Mini Lindy (Rouge de couer)


What a cute little bag!  Rouge de Coeur is a lovely red.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

My Petit H toucan charm accompanied me to work today


----------



## ILLYLOULOU96

steffysstyle said:


> Hi, no worries at all! My coat is from Weekend Max Mara. The coat is called "Burgos", but I purchased it a few years ago - Max Mara always makes similar style coats so you might be able to find something similar at your local Max Mara boutique


Hi, thank you so much. I really thought it would be from LP, my SA there didn't know it and couldn't offer sth similar. So I would like to thank you all the more for making me aware of this wonderful brand.


----------



## Brimson

Papped in London.


----------



## steffysstyle

ILLYLOULOU96 said:


> Hi, thank you so much. I really thought it would be from LP, my SA there didn't know it and couldn't offer sth similar. So I would like to thank you all the more for making me aware of this wonderful brand.



You are welcome! I love Max Mara coats, they are not on the same level as LP, but they are a good mid-range brand for 100% wool and cashmere coats


----------



## adb

Accompanying me during my staycation is my favorite kelly 25 and h accessories ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

art nouveau said:


> What a cute little bag!  Rouge de Coeur is a lovely red.


Yes, it is. Thank you


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

ajaxbreaker said:


> My Petit H toucan charm accompanied me to work today


We twin on that toucan!


----------



## Hiraeth

Travel companion


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

The new Las Vegas motto!!! What happens here  only happens  here!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## S2jewels

In love with my new twillon that comes with a stitched bow on my blue nuit


----------



## hers4eva

S2jewels said:


> In love with my new twillon that comes with a stitched bow on my blue nuit




I too am in love with your twillion with stitched bow 
Is this style brand new and just come out.  Is it sold online? What is the name of your twillion?
Is it possible to share its price?
Thank you


----------



## S2jewels

hers4eva said:


> I too am in love with your twillion with stitched bow
> Is this style brand new and just come out.  Is it sold online? What is the name of your twillion?
> Is it possible to share its price?
> Thank you


It is brand new, I got it on Thursday from Hermes in Dubai mall.. 
After getting it I was interested to see what other colors available but couldn’t find it online..
It’s called on the invoice “bolduc au carre” the print i think ribbon, this is the code if it will help (H0782408SC27) 

It’s was available in this print and in jungle love, both was in red.. you know maybe it’s an valentines edition as they only came in red.

The price was 1365dhs which equals $371


----------



## hers4eva

S2jewels said:


> It is brand new, I got it on Thursday from Hermes in Dubai mall..
> After getting it I was interested to see what other colors available but couldn’t find it online..
> It’s called on the invoice “bolduc au carre” the print i think ribbon, this is the code if it will help (H0782408SC27)
> 
> It’s was available in this print and in jungle love, both was in red.. you know maybe it’s an valentines edition as they only came in red.
> 
> The price was 1365dhs which equals $371




Thank you so much 

What is the width of your twillion?
I will be keeping a look out for it!


----------



## S2jewels

hers4eva said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> What is the width of your twillion?
> I will be keeping a look out for it!


Your welcome dear 

It’s 4.5x150 cm


----------



## hokatie

Never boring of carrying this lovely Evie


----------



## ms_sivalley

Courtside view during DS’s basketball lesson lol


----------



## Dextersmom

Enjoying some frozen yogurt with my Lindy.


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying some frozen yogurt with my Lindy.


Love your Lindy! It’s so lovely. It’s on the list for my next bag. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## meridian

B25 hanging with me at Home Depot while I cut moulding


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> Love your Lindy! It’s so lovely. It’s on the list for my next bag. Enjoy your weekend!


Thank you.  You will love it. It is a great bag.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Baby B went to pick up the black rodeo today.  Now I have a herd of horses!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Baby B went to pick up the black rodeo today.  Now I have a herd of horses!!!


 Black. Congratulations!!!


----------



## momoc

A little hiking (more like walking really) with two of my loves.


----------



## Hillychristie

Dextersmom said:


> Enjoying some frozen yogurt with my Lindy.


Yums....
Relaxing in a Moroccan cafe with my K25 on a beautiful Sunday  ...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marzipanchen

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Baby B went to pick up the black rodeo today.  Now I have a herd of horses!!!


so so beautiful!!! what color is your baby B?


----------



## Rhl2987

Braved the chill at the botanic gardens yesterday.


----------



## Dextersmom

Hillychristie said:


> Yums....
> Relaxing in a Moroccan cafe with my K25 on a beautiful Sunday  ...


Gorgeous.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> Black. Congratulations!!!


Yes!!! Im so happy and surprised!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hillychristie said:


> Yums....
> Relaxing in a Moroccan cafe with my K25 on a beautiful Sunday  ...


I love your dress!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

marzipanchen said:


> so so beautiful!!! what color is your baby B?


Thanks! It's rouge de couer.


----------



## marzipanchen

thank you! such a vibrant red - I am in love.


----------



## Hillychristie

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous.





MrsMBunboxing said:


> I love your dress!


Thank you both ...now I think I need a pink bag...uh oh


----------



## Evita98

Happy Sunday!


----------



## DrTr

adb said:


> Accompanying me during my staycation is my favorite kelly 25 and h accessories ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4653895
> View attachment 4653897
> View attachment 4653896
> View attachment 4653898


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DrTr

meridian said:


> B25 hanging with me at Home Depot while I cut moulding


Love it - your birkin is so versatile and talented!


----------



## Phiona88

Went outlet mall shopping today! Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


----------



## mcpro

Miss Barbie's first day out  for my SO appointment ...


----------



## Hiraeth

Rhl2987 said:


> Braved the chill at the botanic gardens yesterday.


Adorable !


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Evita98 said:


> Happy Sunday!


Droooooooling over that color!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

S2jewels said:


> In love with my new twillon that comes with a stitched bow on my blue nuit


This is gorgeous on your beautiful Kelly!
When you say “stitched bow” do you mean there is a bow sewn into the twillon or it comes with a separate bow?  I’m so intrigued. I’ve been trying to learn how to wrap my K handle with a regular twilly and finish with a bow on one side, and eve with watching a tutorial over and over I can never quite get the perfect bow like the very nimble person in the video. All thumbs as it were


----------



## DrTr

hokatie said:


> Never boring of carrying this lovely Evie


Of course not, she is beautiful on you!


----------



## DrTr

momoc said:


> View attachment 4655188
> 
> 
> A little hiking (more like walking really) with two of my loves.


Love your puppers and your Constance!  Dogs n H - a lovely match!!


----------



## DrTr

Hillychristie said:


> Yums....
> Relaxing in a Moroccan cafe with my K25 on a beautiful Sunday  ...


You and your K are simply lovely!


----------



## baggirl1986

Rhl2987 said:


> Braved the chill at the botanic gardens yesterday.


LOVE!!


----------



## baggirl1986

mcpro said:


> Miss Barbie's first day out  for my SO appointment ...
> 
> View attachment 4655957


Beautiful!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

DrTr said:


> This is gorgeous on your beautiful Kelly!
> When you say “stitched bow” do you mean there is a bow sewn into the twillon or it comes with a separate bow?  I’m so intrigued. I’ve been trying to learn how to wrap my K handle with a regular twilly and finish with a bow on one side, and eve with watching a tutorial over and over I can never quite get the perfect bow like the very nimble person in the video. All thumbs as it were


I believe OP was talking about this product, Hermes describes it as "Bow tie in silk with removable mini bow": 
https://www.hermes.cn/cn/en/product/jungle-love-rainbow-mini-ribbon-bow-H783438SC12/


----------



## Hillychristie

DrTr said:


> You and your K are simply lovely!


Thank you, Dr T and congratulations on latest score from FSH


----------



## hokatie

DrTr said:


> Of course not, she is beautiful on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Waiting patiently at the dentist’s office.


----------



## tlamdang08

Cookiefiend said:


> Waiting patiently at the dentist’s office.
> View attachment 4656265


Awhhh


----------



## mcpro

Evita98 said:


> Happy Sunday!



omg!!! so pretty!!!


----------



## DrTr

Phiona88 said:


> Went outlet mall shopping today! Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


What a red stunner!


----------



## DrTr

mcpro said:


> Miss Barbie's first day out  for my SO appointment ...
> 
> View attachment 4655957


   Another gorgeous stunner!


----------



## DrTr

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you, Dr T and congratulations on latest score from FSH


Thank you so much


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Evita98 said:


> Happy Sunday!


So darn cute!!!!!
And your jewelry is  on point!


----------



## mcpro

DrTr said:


> Another gorgeous stunner!



thank you !!!


----------



## DrTr

mcpro said:


> thank you !!!


Stunning red beauty and busy on an SO - doesn’t get much better than that!!!


----------



## sngsk

My Deep Blue B30 to get me through the mid-week


----------



## abg12

My B35 Pelouse matching my _pelouse_ (lawn)


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Purrsey

One of the best mini bags because of its ergonomics.


----------



## 336

Liftie!


----------



## baggirl1986

336 said:


> Liftie!


I love your look!


----------



## adb

Now I completely understand why rodeos are addicting.. in fact almost all of H.. is it just me? ‍♀️


----------



## bobkat1991

Going to the doctors...


----------



## lil tote

336 said:


> Liftie!



love the whole outfit!


----------



## totesmcgoats

Snowflake_mb said:


> Finally comfortable enough to take it on a car trip. How long before you took your Birkin on flights?



From Day 1! I travel frequently with mine. My constant companion.


----------



## periogirl28

Out for a concert. All accessories by Hermes, Hapi 3 as a belt, Jungle Love Tattoo shawl to keep me warm. Happy Thursday!


----------



## loves

Classy as always
Happy new year dear.


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4658501
> 
> Out for a concert. All accessories by Hermes, Hapi 3 as a belt, Jungle Love Tattoo shawl to keep me warm. Happy Thursday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Classy as always
> Happy new year dear.


Happy New Year dearest friend!


----------



## Phiona88

totesmcgoats said:


> View attachment 4658383
> 
> 
> From Day 1! I travel frequently with mine. My constant companion.



So smart! I hate putting my bags on the floor when traveling - this solves it!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4658501
> 
> Out for a concert. All accessories by Hermes, Hapi 3 as a belt, Jungle Love Tattoo shawl to keep me warm. Happy Thursday!


Looking fab!


----------



## periogirl28

ajaxbreaker said:


> Looking fab!


Too kind. Thanks for the likes!


----------



## DrTr

sngsk said:


> My Deep Blue B30 to get me through the mid-week


You are simply lovely with your gorgeous B!!


----------



## DrTr

abg12 said:


> My B35 Pelouse matching my _pelouse_ (lawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657405


Perfect match!  H goes with EVERYTHING!


----------



## DrTr

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4657506


love!  Beautiful color



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4657539
> 
> One of the best mini bags because of its ergonomics.


gorgoeous!



336 said:


> Liftie!


you look great with your lift mate!



adb said:


> Now I completely understand why rodeos are addicting.. in fact almost all of H.. is it just me? ‍♀️no, it’s all of us!!! Love your H
> 
> View attachment 4657874






totesmcgoats said:


> View attachment 4658383
> 
> 
> From Day 1! I travel frequently with mine. My constant companion.


love your travel companion



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4658501
> 
> Out for a concert. All accessories by Hermes, Hapi 3 as a belt, Jungle Love Tattoo shawl to keep me warm. Happy Thursday!


you look lovely!


----------



## DrTr

bobkat1991 said:


> Going to the doctors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658185


In style of course! Love your pico


----------



## Sofiko

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4658501
> 
> Out for a concert. All accessories by Hermes, Hapi 3 as a belt, Jungle Love Tattoo shawl to keep me warm. Happy Thursday!


My favorite Jungle Love shawl coloring 
Such a classy look together


----------



## periogirl28

Sofiko said:


> My favorite Jungle Love shawl coloring
> Such a classy look together


Thank you and thanks everyone for the likes always.


----------



## periogirl28

DrTr said:


> love!  Beautiful color
> 
> gorgoeous!
> 
> you look great with your lift mate!
> 
> 
> 
> love your travel companion
> 
> you look lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4658501
> 
> Out for a concert. All accessories by Hermes, Hapi 3 as a belt, Jungle Love Tattoo shawl to keep me warm. Happy Thursday!


Thank you for sharing your Belt-bracelet idea. I am going to copy you ( I am hopping my waist as small as you ,)
since you are OG inspired us more please.


----------



## sngsk

Thank you


----------



## diane278

My Rouge Grenat Octogone celebrating Chinese New Year with party crackers that we stumbled upon while shopping today....(I read that the festival lasts until Feb. 8th.....)


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

What is the right size for a Birkin?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you for sharing your Belt-bracelet idea. I am going to copy you ( I am hopping my waist as small as you ,)
> since you are OG inspired us more please.





Sure! My very old canvas strap special ordered in Rouge Vif 80 cm. It goes on my Croc Kelly to make it sporty, on my Bolide, my Evelyns and lately my SO K25 Black Chevre with Casaque lining. No regrets, it’s so versatile.


----------



## essiedub

adb said:


> Accompanying me during my staycation is my favorite kelly 25 and h accessories ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4653895
> View attachment 4653897
> View attachment 4653896
> View attachment 4653898


Where are you staycationing! That lobby with the Lacey black staircase is incredible!


----------



## iamthecutest

Not the best pic (I've had wine ) but celebrating the completion of my Bachelors of Science degree - Business, Healthcare Management at the casino


----------



## adb

essiedub said:


> Where are you staycationing! That lobby with the Lacey black staircase is incredible!


That was in Mondrian Doha dear.


----------



## diane278

lcd_purse_girl said:


> What is the right size for a Birkin?
> 
> View attachment 4659160


In this case, I think that depends depends on whether you want to sleep in it or carry it. Personally, I’d go with the one I could carry.....


----------



## momoc

iamthecutest said:


> Not the best pic (I've had wine ) but celebrating the completion of my Bachelors of Science degree - Business, Healthcare Management at the casino
> 
> View attachment 4659260



congrats on your degree!!


----------



## iamthecutest

momoc said:


> congrats on your degree!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Wearing my Le Regards scarf and Faubourg watch today.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Nahreen said:


> Wearing my Le Regards scarf and Faubourg watch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659337


Beautiful!


----------



## Nahreen

ajaxbreaker said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> My Rouge Grenat Octogone celebrating Chinese New Year with party crackers that we stumbled upon while shopping today....(I read that the festival lasts until Feb. 8th.....)
> View attachment 4659151


Love it! Gorgeous bag and great pic!


----------



## DrTr

lcd_purse_girl said:


> What is the right size for a Birkin?
> 
> View attachment 4659160


So cool! Are those legos or a sculpture of some kind?


----------



## DrTr

iamthecutest said:


> Not the best pic (I've had wine ) but celebrating the completion of my Bachelors of Science degree - Business, Healthcare Management at the casino
> 
> View attachment 4659260


Love your evie, but most of all congratulations on getting your degree!  Always worth celebrating. Enjoy, especially since there is “ nothing to do” unlike when you are in school with something always to be done!


----------



## DrTr

Nahreen said:


> Wearing my Le Regards scarf and Faubourg watch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659337


Love both


----------



## nymeria

iamthecutest said:


> Not the best pic (I've had wine ) but celebrating the completion of my Bachelors of Science degree - Business, Healthcare Management at the casino
> 
> View attachment 4659260


Congrats! A lot of hard work deserves the reward!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rhl2987

Nahreen said:


> Wearing my Le Regards scarf and Faubourg watch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659337


That little watch is too cute!


----------



## Nahreen

DrTr said:


> Love both


Thank you so much.


----------



## Nahreen

Rhl2987 said:


> That little watch is too cute!


Thank you. I wanted one for so long and never regretted buying it.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

DrTr said:


> So cool! Are those legos or a sculpture of some kind?



Yes, that Birkin was custom made out of Pink Legos. It is in the lobby of Fashionphile in Southern California (which is located near Legoland).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nahreen said:


> Wearing my Le Regards scarf and Faubourg watch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659337


Such an exquisite watch dear


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lcd_purse_girl said:


> What is the right size for a Birkin?
> 
> View attachment 4659160


THAT is a cool pic!!! And they sure picked the *right pink!!! *heehee


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Such an exquisite watch dear


Thank you so much dear IF. I also have an Heure tpm with raspberry alligator strap since I also like you like pink. However, I think this Faubourg is probably the more classic of the two whereas the tpm in my opinion is more modern.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nahreen said:


> Thank you so much dear IF. I also have an Heure tpm with raspberry alligator strap since I also like you like pink. However, I think this Faubourg is probably the more classic of the two whereas the tpm in my opinion is more modern.


I totally understand how you feel. You have the ultimate in options with these 2 watches!!!
I too love H Heure and have 2... with multiple strap options. I love your raspberry aligat strap!!! I saw your reveal... so cute!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> I totally understand how you feel. You have the ultimate in options with these 2 watches!!!
> I too love H Heure and have 2... with multiple strap options. I love your raspberry aligat strap!!! I saw your reveal... so cute!!!


Thank you so much. I really like how versatile the Heure one is with the strap options. I got two when I bought it, the raspberry and blackcurrant alligator. I also bought a regular leather one when I visited H in Rome last spring in dark blue to use for more casual wear. What colour straps did you have?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nahreen said:


> Thank you so much. I really like how versatile the Heure one is with the strap options. I got two when I bought it, the raspberry and blackcurrant alligator. I also bought a regular leather one when I visited H in Rome last spring in dark blue to use for more casual wear. What colour straps did you have?


I have black epsom (my most worn), Cloud (white) Alligator, Rose Azalee swift and Bougainvilla chevre.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My gold oran sandals vacationing in beautiful Kona Hilton Waikaloa Village!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My gold oran sandals vacationing in beautiful Kona Hilton Waikaloa Village!!!


What's a beautiful face cover !


----------



## Ladybaga

Nahreen said:


> Wearing my Le Regards scarf and Faubourg watch today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4659337


Your scarf colors are so rich and warm! It looks amazing on you, Nahreen! I LOVE this!! Your Faubourg watch is gorgeous, too!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> What's a beautiful face cover !


Lol


----------



## boomer1234

Date night!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Possum

Giving in to temptation! [emoji16]


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybaga said:


> Your scarf colors are so rich and warm! It looks amazing on you, Nahreen! I LOVE this!! Your Faubourg watch is gorgeous, too!


Thank you dear Ladybaga. I was very happy they had it in London since my store did not get this CW.


----------



## Nahreen

Possum said:


> Giving in to temptation! [emoji16]
> View attachment 4660120


Wow, to both bag and the food


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have black epsom (my most worn), Cloud (white) Alligator, Rose Azalee swift and Bougainvilla chevre.


The boungavilla sounds lovely. I have so far bought very little in red from Hermes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nahreen said:


> The boungavilla sounds lovely. I have so far bought very little in red from Hermes.


I got it from Ann's Fabulous Closeouts brand new for $170 
Too good to pass up!!!! I have a Rose Jaipur B that it matches but I don't wear either v often.... but I love them!


----------



## DrTr

boomer1234 said:


> Date night!


What a beautiful and perfectly dressed B!



Possum said:


> Giving in to temptation! [emoji16]
> View attachment 4660120


Wowza! Great overall pic - but the gorgeous gihillies in that stunning color!!


----------



## periogirl28

Ginza limited edition jersey hairband dresses up my Hermes hat. Thanks for letting me share. Happy weekend!


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4660412
> 
> Ginza limited edition jersey hairband dresses up my Hermes hat. Thanks for letting me share. Happy weekend!


Lovely dear Periogirl. I love Hermes hats.


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> Lovely dear Periogirl. I love Hermes hats.


Thank you! So do I!


----------



## ladysarah

lcd_purse_girl said:


> What is the right size for a Birkin?
> 
> View attachment 4659160


love this! What is the size?


----------



## DrTr

ladysarah said:


> love this! What is the size?


Perfect question - looks like about a 250 to me  can you imagine doing that huge birkin in legos!!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Nope!  He is not taking a bag-fie lol


----------



## TeeCee77

Makes me so happy


----------



## Ethengdurst

Possum said:


> Giving in to temptation! [emoji16]
> View attachment 4660120


Wow gorgeous ghillies! Is it Anemone?


----------



## hers4eva

TeeCee77 said:


> Makes me so happy




Oh so stunning 
What kind of leather, love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## gettinpurseonal

bobkat1991 said:


> Going to the doctors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658185


Your smile is stunning! And the leather of your bag is lovely as well!


----------



## JeanGranger

TeeCee77 said:


> Makes me so happy


Beautiful


----------



## Possum

Ethengdurst said:


> Wow gorgeous ghillies! Is it Anemone?


Thankyou! Yes it is Anemone


----------



## DrTr

Ethengdurst and Possum - as fellow anemone people, isn’t it just one of the best colors ever!!!  Love both of your anemone bags


----------



## atelierforward

TeeCee77 said:


> Makes me so happy


Gorgeous! Is that a PM or TPM rodeo? It looks so great with the bolide.


----------



## S2jewels

DrTr said:


> This is gorgeous on your beautiful Kelly!
> When you say “stitched bow” do you mean there is a bow sewn into the twillon or it comes with a separate bow?  I’m so intrigued. I’ve been trying to learn how to wrap my K handle with a regular twilly and finish with a bow on one side, and eve with watching a tutorial over and over I can never quite get the perfect bow like the very nimble person in the video. All thumbs as it were


Thanks dear 
My bows always were never perfect too till I found this twillon 
It’s not sewn to the twillon, it comes separate..


----------



## Meta

atelierforward said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a PM or TPM rodeo? It looks so great with the bolide.


The smallest is PM, there isn't a TPM size for Rodeo.  I believe the rodeo @TeeCee77 has is a PM.


----------



## TeeCee77

atelierforward said:


> Gorgeous! Is that a PM or TPM rodeo? It looks so great with the bolide.


It’s a PM! Thank you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

TeeCee77 said:


> Makes me so happy


Love! Happy Sunday


----------



## Ethengdurst

Had to break out my Ghillies because @Possum inspired me to do so. Going to church with my bambou B30.


----------



## DrTr

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4661472
> 
> Had to break out my Ghillies because @Possum inspired me to do so. Going to church with my bambou B30.


Wow just fabulous!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Costco on a rainy day


----------



## H Ever After

tlamdang08 said:


> Costco on a rainy day



Your mini Lindy is such a beautiful pop of color! You wear it so well


----------



## ms_sivalley

Happy Sunday!


----------



## tlamdang08

H Ever After said:


> Your mini Lindy is such a beautiful pop of color! You wear it so well


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Possum

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4661472
> 
> Had to break out my Ghillies because @Possum inspired me to do so. Going to church with my bambou B30.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hers4eva

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4661472
> 
> Had to break out my Ghillies because @Possum inspired me to do so. Going to church with my bambou B30.




*Gorgeous bag and beautiful twillies match perfectly*!


----------



## DYH

Been on a constance kick lately... cant seem to being myself back to using a birkin. Not sure why.  and this is the new double face cashmere jkt i picked up in Paris... LOVING it!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

DYH said:


> Been on a constance kick lately... cant seem to being myself back to using a birkin. Not sure why.  and this is the new double face cashmere jkt i picked up in Paris... LOVING it!!!
> 
> View attachment 4661637


same here, mini Lindy , can't stop using it 
Love your jacket, it didn't look good on me, but look amazing on you  !!!


----------



## periogirl28

Saut Hermes Tourbillion pendant worn as an earring on my simple silver hoop. Half Term holidays, yay!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4661641
> 
> Saut Hermes Tourbillion pendant worn as an earring on my simple silver hoop. Half Term holidays, yay!


Another great idea! Love it


----------



## Ethengdurst

hers4eva said:


> *Gorgeous bag and beautiful twillies match perfectly*!


Thanks sweetie


----------



## DYH

tlamdang08 said:


> same here, mini Lindy , can't stop using it
> Love you jacket, it didn't look good on me, but look amazing on you  !!!


i can't wait to break my obsession with constance so I can move on to using the danse and mini lindy! show a pix of your lindy pls!


----------



## Ethengdurst

DrTr said:


> Wow just fabulous!!!


Thanks love


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> Another great idea! Love it


Thank you! I guess I have been shopping Hermès for way too long.


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I guess I have been shopping Hermès for way too long.


----------



## tlamdang08

DYH said:


> i can't wait to break my obsession with constance so I can move on to using the danse and mini lindy! show a pix of your lindy pls!


Here it is:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-lindy.169988/page-324


----------



## ajaxbreaker

ms_sivalley said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4661596


The bag is lovely but your cardigan is FIERCE!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ms_sivalley said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4661596


So lovely!


----------



## ms_sivalley

ajaxbreaker said:


> The bag is lovely but your cardigan is FIERCE!


Thanks dear


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ms_sivalley

Israeli_Flava said:


> So lovely!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

While I was waiting for morning coffee....


----------



## diane278

We had an appointment with the Optometrist. 


Yup. I’m still blind as a bat.....


----------



## periogirl28

Lunch, with Rouge Casaque K25.


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4662548
> 
> Lunch, with Rouge Casaque K25.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## loves

the shoes 


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4662548
> 
> Lunch, with Rouge Casaque K25.


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> the shoes





tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you and thanks for the likes! The Guccis are very comfy, good arch support.


----------



## littleblackbag

DYH said:


> Been on a constance kick lately... cant seem to being myself back to using a birkin. Not sure why.  and this is the new double face cashmere jkt i picked up in Paris... LOVING it!!!
> 
> View attachment 4661637


I love your style. The jacket is gorgeous and of course Constance looks fab. And I'm loving your shoes!


----------



## DrTr

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4662548
> 
> Lunch, with Rouge Casaque K25.


Simply red perfection periogirl! Your k and those fab shoes are just wonderful


----------



## periogirl28

DrTr said:


> Simply red perfection periogirl! Your k and those fab shoes are just wonderful


Thank you kindly.


----------



## hokatie

Few mod shots with my Evie after I’ve replaced an original strap with a twilly


----------



## 336

Something to look at while at work


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Few mod shots with my Evie after I’ve replaced an original strap with a twilly


awh so cute


----------



## tlamdang08

336 said:


> Something to look at while at work


My eyes candies , thanks for sharing


periogirl28 said:


> Thank you and thanks for the likes! The Guccis are very comfy, good arch support.


 I can't wear pointy heels, but Love it on you, look amazing too


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> awh so cute


Thank you! 
I’m looking for a new trap for a while. I’ve just figured out today at the store that I can use the twilly as the strap too


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Wearing mens Odyssee shirt for travel.  It was so comfortable!!


----------



## DrTr

My kelly “poised for action” with some tulips (eagerly awaiting spring!) before we leave for a late lunch. I swear the tulips are both anemone and rose poupre!!  Couldn’t resist these harbingers of spring today....especially in my favorite colors!!



PS still working on handle twilly tying skills! Tonight jungle love love noir going on for Valentine’s Day!


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> My kelly “poised for action” with some tulips (eagerly awaiting spring!) before we leave for a late lunch. I swear the tulips are both anemone and rose poupre!!  Couldn’t resist these harbingers of spring today....especially in my favorite colors!!
> View attachment 4664831
> View attachment 4664832
> 
> PS still working on handle twilly tying skills! Tonight jungle love love noir going on for Valentine’s Day!


You are killing me with this. My current dream bag (but with phw). She’s just absolutely stunning!


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> You are killing me with this. My current dream bag (but with phw). She’s just absolutely stunning!


Thank you so much TeeCee77!  I’m usually a phw girl too and was looking for that, but when this k with gold hw in my dream anemone was found I didn’t think twice!  Something about this purple with ghw looks so regal (perhaps I should search for a rose poupre 30 B with phw )

I hope you find your anemone k with phw very soon!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Mini Lindy, medor button cardigan, and my new Three Graces shawl today.


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> My kelly “poised for action” with some tulips (eagerly awaiting spring!) before we leave for a late lunch. I swear the tulips are both anemone and rose poupre!!  Couldn’t resist these harbingers of spring today....especially in my favorite colors!!
> View attachment 4664831
> View attachment 4664832
> 
> PS still working on handle twilly tying skills! Tonight jungle love love noir going on for Valentine’s Day!


OH mY gOD,BEAUTIFUL BLENDING


Rhl2987 said:


> Mini Lindy, medor button cardigan, and my new Three Graces shawl today.


lOVE YOUR MINI LINDY GO SO WELL WITH YOUR OUTFIT!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> Thank you so much TeeCee77!  I’m usually a phw girl too and was looking for that, but when this k with gold hw in my dream anemone was found I didn’t think twice!  Something about this purple with ghw looks so regal (perhaps I should search for a rose poupre 30 B with phw )
> 
> I hope you find your anemone k with phw very soon!!!


I would have done the same thing! Good for you! Glad you are so happy with her!


----------



## Senbei

North Shore, Oahu with my Jaguar Quetzal beach towel.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Senbei said:


> North Shore, Oahu with my Jaguar Quetzal beach towel.
> View attachment 4664967



*Senbei*, Love!!
Lived on the North Shore in another life time, it still is as beautiful as ever
Thanks for the pic with your fab H beach towel!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> awh so cute


That's important !!


----------



## tlamdang08

Senbei said:


> North Shore, Oahu with my Jaguar Quetzal beach towel.
> View attachment 4664967


Perfecto


----------



## Senbei

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Senbei*, Love!!
> Lived on the North Shore in another life time, it still is as beautiful as ever
> Thanks for the pic with your fab H beach towel!



Thank you! I nabbed the last one in this style from the Waikiki store. North Shore is so pretty. I like that it’s away from the hustle and bustle.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Getting ready for Valentine's Day!!


----------



## Purseloco

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Wearing mens Odyssee shirt for travel.  It was so comfortable!!


Love your Chanel tote and your suitcase. I am such a tote addict! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## hers4eva

Leo the Lion said:


> Getting ready for Valentine's Day!!




Pretty 

What color are your twillies hearts?  I see reds and pinks in your photo....
The black background Twilly, i thought had pinkish hearts not red? 
Thanks


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Phiona88

Heading out to VDay dinner with DH! No such thing as too much Rose Sakura!


----------



## momoc

Phiona88 said:


> Heading out to VDay dinner with DH! No such thing as too much Rose Sakura!



What a pretty color combination - dark blue and Sakura pink!! Perfect


----------



## momoc

Senbei said:


> North Shore, Oahu with my Jaguar Quetzal beach towel.
> View attachment 4664967



makes me want to go on a vacation...so beautiful, the scenery & of course your H


----------



## Leo the Lion

hers4eva said:


> Pretty
> 
> What color are your twillies hearts?  I see reds and pinks in your photo....
> The black background Twilly, i thought had pinkish hearts not red?
> Thanks


Thank you! The hearts are hot pink. It comes in 6 colors that I have seen so the back color and hearts vary.


----------



## Purseloco

Me and Gp 36 at the Dr’s today.


----------



## diane278

My noir octogone patiently waiting for me to find my keys so we can go to the bookstore.....


Turns out they were inside the bag....I can’t be the only person who does this


----------



## Senbei

momoc said:


> makes me want to go on a vacation...so beautiful, the scenery & of course your H



Vacations are highly recommended!


----------



## Senbei

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 4665490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Gp 36 at the Dr’s today.



gorgeous color!!


----------



## Purseloco

diane278 said:


> My noir octogone patiently waiting for me to find my keys so we can go to the bookstore.....
> View attachment 4665645
> 
> Turns out they were inside the bag....I can't be the only person who does this


Yep, you are the ONLY person that has ever done this. Of course, I always know where my keys are  my head is another story.


----------



## Purseloco

Senbei said:


> gorgeous color!!


Thank you. I truly love her.


----------



## Purseloco

Phiona88 said:


> Heading out to VDay dinner with DH! No such thing as too much Rose Sakura!


You look lovely!


----------



## bobkat1991

diane278 said:


> My noir octogone patiently waiting for
> me to find my keys so we can go to the bookstore.....
> View attachment 4665645
> 
> Turns out they were inside the bag....I can’t be the only person who does this


*You are not alone...I have searched for things that were in my hand.  And I've searched for my glasses while they perched atop my head!  Lovely photo.*


----------



## coloradolvr

Some days you just feel like more “pop” than others


----------



## hokatie

My baby is patiently waiting with me at the spa.


----------



## hers4eva

coloradolvr said:


> Some days you just feel like more “pop” than others
> View attachment 4665775





*Wow  yes  in luv  yummy  equals exquisite *


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## voguekelly711

Just a lovely day showing a friend around Paris... lots of B sightings that day!!


----------



## tlamdang08

chrisjason94 said:


> Just a lovely day showing a friend around Paris... lots of B sightings that day!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Running errands.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Happy V day to my TPF friends! Feeling festive for red today.


----------



## abg12

Taking her out to Valentine’s dinner
*B35 Evergrain Havane


----------



## Hillychristie

While waiting for my food...virus season, the restaurants are so empty now


----------



## Hillychristie

abg12 said:


> Taking her out to Valentine’s dinner
> *B35 Evergrain Havane
> View attachment 4665924


Love your B and your house


----------



## Blueberry12

KDT in Anemone at Valentine’s  dinner.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Phiona88 said:


> Heading out to VDay dinner with DH! No such thing as too much Rose Sakura!


Just stunning!!! That belt buckle has my 
You look perfect!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> Mini Lindy, medor button cardigan, and my new Three Graces shawl today.


Love this cardigan!!! And your ML... You look so perfectly accessorized!


----------



## Phiona88

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just stunning!!! That belt buckle has my
> You look perfect!



Thank you dear!


----------



## Rhl2987

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love this cardigan!!! And your ML... You look so perfectly accessorized!


Thanks babe! I’ve loved this cardigan for so long but was swimming in the 38. My store received a 34 and the fit is still oversized! The cardi, scarf, and bag are some of my current faves!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> While waiting for my food...virus season, the restaurants are so empty now


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


>


Thanks for your  but I'm really hoping we can fight this virus soon. Meanwhile, stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## tlamdang08

Can not get enough of  the Orange 
Going to Pick up my Valentine presents.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## heifer

Warm and cozy


----------



## Leo the Lion

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## tlamdang08

Another way to enjoy the heart scarf ring


----------



## H Ever After

tlamdang08 said:


> Another way to enjoy the heart scarf ring



You’re so creative. I love it! Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## tlamdang08

H Ever After said:


> You’re so creative. I love it! Thank you so much for sharing


Enjoy


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

bobkat1991 said:


> *You are not alone...I have searched for things that were in my hand.  And I've searched for my glasses while they perched atop my head!  Lovely photo.*


Or for the pen in my mouth ....sorry for being OT- but I couldn’t resist ...but I know where my H is at all times !


----------



## Purseloco

bobkat1991 said:


> *You are not alone...I have searched for things that were in my hand.  And I've searched for my glasses while they perched atop my head!  Lovely photo.*


I had searched for my glasses when I was wearing them.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Wore my Brandebougs twillaine top for the first time last night with my Isthme horn earrings


----------



## periogirl28

Replaced the ankle strap with a Twilly, Hermes suede sandals in action.


----------



## AlienaHermes

Beautiful!!


----------



## audreylita

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4667113
> 
> Replaced the ankle strap with a Twilly, Hermes suede sandals in action.


That's brilliant!


----------



## Hermesloverrr

tlamdang08 said:


> While I was waiting for morning coffee....


Is this k25 or k28 size? Drooooling now!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4667113
> 
> Replaced the ankle strap with a Twilly, Hermes suede sandals in action.


So cute, and the colors are


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermesloverrr said:


> Is this k25 or k28 size? Drooling now!


It is K25 and 1 year old. The color is more of a deep copper and has developed a little sheen. I love it more and more. Thank you for asking so I have opportunity to talk about it.


----------



## Dupsy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4667113
> 
> Replaced the ankle strap with a Twilly, Hermes suede sandals in action.



Brilliant idea, looks ! ❤️  your twilly, what’s its name?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## arlv8500

A visit to the pink room today. Can you spot the kelly in the back?


----------



## kenix_02

Miss Kelly Retourne 28❤️


----------



## Rhl2987

kenix_02 said:


> Miss Kelly Retourne 28❤️


Everything about this picture is gorgeous. Love it!


----------



## Rhl2987

Going to little babe's music class today.


----------



## kenix_02

Rhl2987 said:


> Everything about this picture is gorgeous. Love it!


Aww thank you!


----------



## kenix_02

Rhl2987 said:


> Going to little babe's music class today.


That exotic leather is devine!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

iamthecutest said:


> Not the best pic (I've had wine ) but celebrating the completion of my Bachelors of Science degree - Business, Healthcare Management at the casino
> 
> View attachment 4659260


Congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

audreylita said:


> That's brilliant!


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Dupsy said:


> Brilliant idea, looks ! ❤️  your twilly, what’s its name?


Thank you, the Twilly is a detail from the original carre Kelly en Perles.


----------



## charlottawill

kenix_02 said:


> Miss Kelly Retourne 28❤️


You make jeans look so elegant!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Shopping


----------



## uhpharm01

Rhl2987 said:


> Going to little babe's music class today.


that's really nice.


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you @Cookiefiend for the magnet idea 
My project hasn’t done yet but here is sneak peek...


----------



## Cookiefiend

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4667595
> View attachment 4667594
> View attachment 4667593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Cookiefiend for the magnet idea
> My project hasn’t done yet but here is sneak peek...


Ohmigosh! That’s fabulous!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4667595
> View attachment 4667594
> View attachment 4667593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Cookiefiend for the magnet idea
> My project hasn’t done yet but here is sneak peek...


I love the framed heart! I've been thinking of doing that with the yellow/orange Jungle Love one , to add some sunshine to the house


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hoot

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4667595
> View attachment 4667594
> View attachment 4667593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Cookiefiend for the magnet idea
> My project hasn’t done yet but here is sneak peek...


Omg! The first one is exactly how I frame my pocket squares! I use magnets from the container store and frames from Ikea! They all look great!


----------



## lulilu

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4667113
> 
> Replaced the ankle strap with a Twilly, Hermes suede sandals in action.



Are they stable to walk in?


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Shopping


Is that the sweater with the red cuff detail ? Does it feel comfortable- I would love to see a bigger picture ...where does the hem fall ? A forever piece ...


----------



## tlamdang08

ajaxbreaker said:


> I love the framed heart! I've been thinking of doing that with the yellow/orange Jungle Love one , to add some sunshine to the house





Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigosh! That’s fabulous!





hoot said:


> Omg! The first one is exactly how I frame my pocket squares! I use magnets from the container store and frames from Ikea! They all look great!



Thank you, everyone


----------



## ladysarah

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 4667595
> View attachment 4667594
> View attachment 4667593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Cookiefiend for the magnet idea
> My project hasn’t done yet but here is sneak peek...



lovely!


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> lovely!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Hs in Action....


----------



## essiedub

tlamdang08 said:


> Hs in Action....


How did you take these photos? So creative!


----------



## tlamdang08

essiedub said:


> How did you take these photos? So creative!


Hihi It's very easy.
1.Find a step-tool ( a low-level use for kids) or stand At the edge of the sidewalk, one food behind another.
2.Place you cell phone face-up on the ground, ( be sure not to show the edge of the sidewalk or step tool, ) use the timer mode.
Then, take action


----------



## mcpro

tlamdang08 said:


> Hihi It's very easy.
> 1.Find a step-tool ( a low-level use for kids) or stand At the edge of the sidewalk, one food behind another.
> 2.Place you cell phone face-up on the ground, ( be sure not to show the edge of the sidewalk or step tool, ) use the timer mode.
> Then, take action



clever!!!


----------



## Rami00




----------



## Zucnarf

Took my gold Birkin on a trip, I adore size 35!!
Orans are extremely comfy, walked around 6 miles and they were perfect!


----------



## tlamdang08

mcpro said:


> clever!!!


I did not check my spelling/grammar.
now I have time to read I just 
Thank you everyone ...


----------



## acrowcounted

Silver earrings, white gold bangles and ring, Apple Watch, Trail Sneakers, and Vert Bosphore C18 in action for a casual dinner out tonight.


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> Silver earrings, white gold bangles and ring, Apple Watch, Trail Sneakers, and Vert Bosphore C18 in action for a casual dinner out tonight.
> View attachment 4668225


very chic 
Have a good time


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

lulilu said:


> Are they stable to walk in?


Yes.


----------



## cocomlle

Bear Valley, CA apres ski.


----------



## bobkat1991

Today


----------



## bagnut1

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> View attachment 4668876


Fabulous getup, as always, and love the color combo!


----------



## Hillychristie

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> View attachment 4668876


Love your shawl and matching pendant with your gold pico!


----------



## Purseloco

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> View attachment 4668876


You look lovely!


----------



## abg12

Feeling earthy this morning


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

abg12 said:


> Feeling earthy this morning
> View attachment 4669424


LOVE that geeen.  Which shade is that please?


----------



## abg12

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> LOVE that geeen.  Which shade is that please?


Pelouse in Swift ☺️


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

When a surprise flower delivery matches your Birkin!


----------



## Senbei

lcd_purse_girl said:


> When a surprise flower delivery matches your Birkin!
> 
> View attachment 4669470



What a lovely arrangement!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Senbei said:


> What a lovely arrangement!



Thanks so much!


----------



## bobkat1991

bagnut1 said:


> Fabulous getup, as always, and love the color combo!





Hillychristie said:


> Love your shawl and matching pendant with your gold pico!





Purseloco said:


> You look lovely!


*Why, THANK YOU @bagnut1, @Hillychristie,  and @Purseloco!*


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

abg12 said:


> Pelouse in Swift ☺️


 That’s what I thought! I’ve been dreaming of Hermes  bringing back Pelouse.  I’d love a K28 Swift.....putting it out in the universe.  In the meantime I’ll drool over yours.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

acrowcounted said:


> Silver earrings, white gold bangles and ring, Apple Watch, Trail Sneakers, and Vert Bosphore C18 in action for a casual dinner out tonight.
> View attachment 4668225


Very cute!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> Another way to enjoy the heart scarf ring


So creative!!


----------



## kenix_02

35 Ebene Togo


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Is that the sweater with the red cuff detail ? Does it feel comfortable- I would love to see a bigger picture ...where does the hem fall ? A forever piece ...


Yes it has the red cuff detail. I really do love it. I’m 5’7” and size 38 sweater, the hem falls at my belt line.


----------



## kenix_02

Gold Togo 35 PHW


----------



## tlamdang08

TheJungleLove+B25 Today@BadBoyForLife.theater


----------



## Hillychristie

My favourite work bag currently...so glad the week is over. Happy weekend, tpf  !


----------



## ivy1026

Casual Saturday


----------



## tlamdang08

ivy1026 said:


> Casual Saturday


beautiful


----------



## ivy1026

tlamdang08 said:


> beautiful


Thanks dear


----------



## atelierforward

ivy1026 said:


> Casual Saturday


Love that top! And of course the pico


----------



## ivy1026

atelierforward said:


> Love that top! And of course the pico


Thanks dear


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Herbag,  it has been awhile, so im taking you for a spin today!! And of course picture taken with the soon to open Wynn Hermes background.


----------



## tlamdang08

Casual day with Mini Lindy.


----------



## feeefeee

Going out for a family lunch with my blue zanzibar Kelly Pochette.


----------



## Purseloco

ivy1026 said:


> Casual Saturday


You look effortlessly fabulous! Loving your bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## AlienaHermes

feeefeee said:


> Going out for a family lunch with my blue zanzibar Kelly Pochette.


Beautiful color!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lcd_purse_girl said:


> When a surprise flower delivery matches your Birkin!
> 
> View attachment 4669470


Gorgeous pic! Is that rouge casaque?


----------



## ivy1026

Purseloco said:


> You look effortlessly fabulous! Loving your bag.


Thanks dear


----------



## abg12

Woke up feeling like I need some color today


----------



## ladysarah

Favourite bag with my favourite coffee.


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4673074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite bag with my favourite coffee.


What a beauty!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous pic! Is that rouge casaque?



It Rouge de Coeur in Togo.


----------



## scndlslv

Enjoying brunch at The Mansion


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting in line at the seafood market for a bow of cioppino.
Rose gold hardware, B25, Togo, Gris Etain


----------



## momoc

please excuse the fact that I was buying a bag from a different brand but I was wearing my H dress... also was carrying my red C, sadly not in the picture here. I took it to lunch too and just realized you can sorta see it in my food photo...


----------



## Senbei

scndlslv said:


> Enjoying brunch at The Mansion
> ]



I love The Mansion! Such a gorgeous peaceful environment and the food and staff are wonderful.


----------



## hokatie

ivy1026 said:


> Casual Saturday


Do you mind if I ask what size is your Picotin? Thanks!


----------



## scndlslv

Senbei said:


> I love The Mansion! Such a gorgeous peaceful environment and the food and staff are wonderful.


Yes! The staff is always amazing but today they went above and beyond. ❤️


----------



## WKN

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting in line at the seafood market for a bow of cioppino.
> Rose gold hardware, B25, Togo, Gris Etain


Lovely bags and you wear them so well! I really envy people who can tie their twillies well - that's a perfect bow there! I can never get it right!


----------



## ivy1026

hokatie said:


> Do you mind if I ask what size is your Picotin? Thanks!


It’s 22


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

WKN said:


> Lovely bags and you wear them so well! I really envy people who can tie their twillies well - that's a perfect bow there! I can never get it right!


I will show you how to tie it


----------



## thyme

Stuck in a rather boring conference call in the office. Admiring the view instead! Vert cypress b25


----------



## Leo the Lion

chincac said:


> Stuck in a rather boring conference call in the office. Admiring the view instead! Vert cypress b25
> 
> View attachment 4673858


So stunning!!


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Stuck in a rather boring conference call in the office. Admiring the view instead! Vert cypress b25
> 
> View attachment 4673858



So jealous of your VC!!!


----------



## thyme

Leo the Lion said:


> So stunning!!



Thank you Leo 



lulilu said:


> So jealous of your VC!!!



Hope you find your VC soon


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> Stuck in a rather boring conference call in the office. Admiring the view instead! Vert cypress b25
> 
> View attachment 4673858


At least you've something nice to stare at !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4673074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite bag with my favourite coffee.



How can anyone resist falling in love with these specs ? Black, Sellier with gold hardware.


----------



## ladysarah

alwaysneedmorebags said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you for your kind comment and thank you everyone for all the likes.


----------



## manomi

My black b35 and gold b30  The Gold one is a new purchase (bought preloved).. Its dreamy


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


----------



## Bagaficianado

❤❤❤


----------



## Bagaficianado

My Birkin 25 baby ❤ Craie GHW Swift


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.


As lovely as usual .


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> As lovely as usual .


Thank you.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Passifolia plate with some berliners from Germany


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes 2002 in action.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## TeeCee77

Me all day after getting Delilah


----------



## TeeCee77

And Delilah just met her sister


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> Me all day after getting Delilah


So chic


----------



## tlamdang08

Quick run to supermarket


----------



## gettinpurseonal

bobkat1991 said:


> Again....not to put myself down in any way, but I think I may have overestimated the compatibility of Hermes Vert Anis with olive green.  My husband thinks I get him to take so many pictures because I'm vain...indeed not, sir!  Looking at the picture enables me to take a step back and see the ensemble as a whole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441741


@bobkat1991 You always always have the most delightful infectious smile!! How lovely!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Quick run to supermarket


I wouldn’t want to stand next to you at the supermarket! You look spectacular. I’m usually in my “runners  apparel” at the market.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> I wouldn’t want to stand next to you at the supermarket! You look spectacular. I’m usually in my “runners  apparel” at the market.


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> And Delilah must met her sister


wow beautiful


----------



## bobkat1991

gettinpurseonal said:


> @bobkat1991 You always always have the most delightful infectious smile!! How lovely!!


*What a sweet thing to say, gettinpurseonal!  Thank you.*


----------



## gettinpurseonal

bobkat1991 said:


> *What a sweet thing to say, gettinpurseonal!  Thank you.*


It’s true. And I do think your vert anis coordinated well with the olive tones in your ensemble. Well done!


----------



## Hillychristie

Work anniversary. 7 years on the job since I re-entered the work force from a stay-at-home mum for 10 years


----------



## mularice

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4673074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite bag with my favourite coffee.



This is perfection! [emoji7]

I feel like I recognise the view outside [emoji848]


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> Work anniversary. 7 years on the job since I re-entered the work force from a stay-at-home mum for 10 years


Congrats! ( and that box is gorgeous!)


----------



## TITI TATA

Is the hardware on Hermès leather bracelets all handmade?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

nymeria said:


> Congrats! ( and that box is gorgeous!)


Thank you


----------



## abg12

TeeCee77 said:


> And Delilah just met her sister


They’re absolutely beautiful


----------



## abg12

Good morning from Ms Barenia Faubourg and I


----------



## jenayb

Last night ‍♀️


----------



## ladysarah

mularice said:


> This is perfection! [emoji7]
> 
> I feel like I recognise the view outside [emoji848]


Cecconis Mayfair - well spotted


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> Me all day after getting Delilah


She’s gorgeous! You look gorgeous too! Absolutely love your hair


----------



## TeeCee77

Tonimichelle said:


> She’s gorgeous! You look gorgeous too! Absolutely love your hair


You are so kind, thank you!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> You are so kind, thank you!!


Not at all, it’s true! Enjoy Delilah


----------



## ladybug333

Pretty baby 



This is pretty accurate to what vert cypress looks like in sunlight


----------



## Rami00

Mini K!


----------



## mularice

ladysarah said:


> Cecconis Mayfair - well spotted



Yes! I didn’t want to say and sound like a weird stalker lol

But I can see you’re a Londoner, I’m sure I’ve probably passed you (and admired your bag/s!) before!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## charlottawill

ladybug333 said:


> Pretty baby
> View attachment 4677425
> 
> 
> This is pretty accurate to what vert cypress looks like in sunlight


Stunning - enjoy!


----------



## grapegravity

bored while picking up kids from school


----------



## nyp12

bobkat1991 said:


> Today
> View attachment 4668876


Beautiful shawl


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## adb

Missed having a mirror selfie at the store..


----------



## Rhl2987

adb said:


> Missed having a mirror selfie at the store..
> View attachment 4677780


I like your outfit!


----------



## Rhl2987

Went out for a happy hour to support a friend’s business last night in a dress I bought from her, mini Lindy, and Golden Goose sneakers.


----------



## renet

Today day off to lunch with DH.


----------



## periogirl28

Out for dinner with Azalee and Gris Mouette SO Kelly 25. Happy Weekend!


----------



## tlamdang08

Another way to wear swimsuit cover


----------



## abg12

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## hokatie

Going out first time with my Picotin


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Going out first time with my Picotin


Awhhh your Picotin is calling my name . May I ask what size is it ?


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Awhhh your Picotin is calling my name . May I ask what size is it ?


Haha.... . It’s size 22 .


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Haha.... . It’s size 22 .


 I am waiting for the 18. I hope I don’t have to wait as long as a quota bags.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I am waiting for the 18. I hope I don’t have to wait as long as a quota bags.


I love size 18 too but it looks small on me. Good luck and hope you will get the bag soon!


----------



## Dupsy

hokatie said:


> Going out first time with my Picotin



Lovely! Which rouge is that?


----------



## hokatie

Dupsy said:


> Lovely! Which rouge is that?


It’s rose extreme. Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> I love size 18 too but it looks small on me. Good luck and hope you will get the bag soon!


Yes Rose Extreme is what my SA confirmed to me this afternoon. I will have it in a couple of weeks  we will be bag sister then


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes Rose Extreme is what my SA confirmed to me this afternoon. I will have it in a couple of weeks  we will be bag sister then


Wow.... congrats . Can’t wait to see your mod shots . It’s fun if two bags is seating next to each other .


----------



## tlamdang08

At Sport center today


----------



## mcpro




----------



## abg12

Quick Miami trip


----------



## tlamdang08

First day at new job ( I was demoted from accountant to cashier)


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> First day at new job ( I was demoted from accountant to cashier)


Have fun with your new position


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Have fun with your new position


Thank you


----------



## diane278

abg12 said:


> Quick Miami trip
> View attachment 4680351


At the risk of sounding like a crazy lady, I’m mesmerized by the reflections on your hardware. What is creating that beautiful blue pattern?


----------



## abg12

diane278 said:


> At the risk of sounding like a crazy lady, I’m mesmerized by the reflections on your hardware. What is creating that beautiful blue pattern?


Not crazy at all. It’s my dress lol


----------



## diane278

abg12 said:


> Not crazy at all. It’s my dress lol


I love the effect it creates. It must be stunning with your orange bag as an accent....


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> At the risk of sounding like a crazy lady, I’m mesmerized by the reflections on your hardware. What is creating that beautiful blue pattern?


Haha I saw that too


----------



## steffysstyle




----------



## mularice

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4681113



I LOVE your Instagram - I literally want to copy all your outfits. I didn’t realise you posted on here too! I’m such a fan girl!


----------



## steffysstyle

mularice said:


> I LOVE your Instagram - I literally want to copy all your outfits. I didn’t realise you posted on here too! I’m such a fan girl!



Thank you! I'm so flattered  I love the Purse Forum so many great threads!


----------



## Leo the Lion

My newest member is Rodeo pm in So Pink Rose Azalee! First time out and about.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Playing with the nano brides de gala


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Playing with the nano brides de gala


Beautiful outfit


----------



## tlamdang08

Sea Surf n Fun 45 transforms into a dress collar with the help of scarf ring.


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful outfit



Thank you


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Sea Surf n Fun 45 transforms into a dress collar with the help of scarf ring.


Always creative


----------



## tlamdang08

Sea Surf n Fun 45 transforms into a dress collar with the help of scarf ring.


Hillychristie said:


> Always creative


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Hair tie: twilly and scarf ring


----------



## MAGJES

tlamdang08 said:


> Sea Surf n Fun 45 transforms into a dress collar with the help of scarf ring.


So cute!


----------



## tlamdang08

MAGJES said:


> So cute!


Thank you


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Maiden voyage of my rouge de couer mini evelyne and my vert criquet rodeo.  With my thalassa sandals.


----------



## Champie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Maiden voyage of my rouge de couer mini evelyne and my vert criquet rodeo.  With my thalassa sandals.



The rodeo is the perfect touch on the Evelyne.


----------



## designergoods

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Maiden voyage of my rouge de couer mini evelyne and my vert criquet rodeo.  With my thalassa sandals.


Love how you tie everything together!


----------



## minispicegirl

Enjoying a trip to the salon


----------



## lolakitten

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4681113


I love your suit!


----------



## steffysstyle

lolakitten said:


> I love your suit!



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renet

Wearing my new CDC 24 bracelet out! Love [emoji171]!


----------



## diane278

Going to the accountant to sign off on my taxes and then proceeding on to the Poor House.  I’ll be free this afternoon if anyone wants to buy me a cup of coffee.....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Going to the accountant to sign off on my taxes and then proceeding on to the Poor House.  I’ll be free this afternoon if anyone wants to buy me a cup of coffee.....
> View attachment 4683420


Hahah. You have some liquid H assets before it comes to that.


----------



## marzipanchen

Hillychristie said:


> Playing with the nano brides de gala


I love, love, LOVE your outfit!


----------



## hokatie

diane278 said:


> Going to the accountant to sign off on my taxes and then proceeding on to the Poor House.  I’ll be free this afternoon if anyone wants to buy me a cup of coffee.....
> View attachment 4683420


Your outfit is so simple but elegant .


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Going to the accountant to sign off on my taxes and then proceeding on to the Poor House.  I’ll be free this afternoon if anyone wants to buy me a cup of coffee.....
> View attachment 4683420


I wish I could but I'm some continents away...enjoy your weekend


----------



## ak3

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4681113


You look amazing!! So we'll put together!


----------



## renet

My all-time casual bag for walk in the park with DH and DD.


----------



## steffysstyle

ak3 said:


> You look amazing!! So we'll put together!


Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ordinary day (no more weekend for me)with little Picotin 18.


----------



## charlottawill

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4681113


Stunning ensemble.


----------



## charlottawill

renet said:


> My all-time casual bag for walk in the park with DH and DD.
> 
> View attachment 4683816


I've considered buying one of those but thought it might be too small. Could I impose upon you to do a mod shot?


----------



## steffysstyle

charlottawill said:


> Stunning ensemble.



Thank you


----------



## Cool Gal

Me with Rose Gold Diamond Kelly Ring


----------



## hokatie

renet said:


> My all-time casual bag for walk in the park with DH and DD.
> 
> View attachment 4683816


Love your idea! I need to get one too in order to chase my son at the park .Hope you don’t mind if I’m copying .


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hsim928

First ootd pic with my new to self kelly 35 in chevre de coromandel! It’s a vintage piece and I love it!


----------



## hokatie

Casual Saturday


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Casual Saturday


Love the whole outfit


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Love the whole outfit


Thank you dear!


----------



## renet

hokatie said:


> Love your idea! I need to get one too in order to chase my son at the park .Hope you don’t mind if I’m copying .



Of course not! [emoji2956][emoji2]
Besides carrying this bag, I still have to carry her mini backpack while she runs and plays in the park. Lol... so this crossbody becomes an essential to me.


----------



## minispicegirl

minispicegirl said:


> View attachment 4683182
> 
> Enjoying a trip to the salon


Thank you


----------



## renet

charlottawill said:


> I've considered buying one of those but thought it might be too small. Could I impose upon you to do a mod shot?



Yes, this bag does look small but it carries more than my C18.  It fits my iPhone 11Pro Max, a Calvi cardholder, a Bastia coin pouch, pocket tissue. All of these are my basic essentials.

Sadly, my iPhone with casing cannot fit into C18. [emoji17]


----------



## hokatie

Happy Sunday  ! Another shot with my lovely picotin .


----------



## ms_sivalley

Sunday coffee run!


----------



## charlottawill

ms_sivalley said:


> Sunday coffee run!
> View attachment 4685676


An elegant yet comfortable weekend look.


----------



## mularice

Monochrome as always!
Black and GHW Herbag 31


----------



## ms_sivalley

charlottawill said:


> An elegant yet comfortable weekend look.


Thanks dear!  You are too kind


----------



## DreamingPink

ms_sivalley said:


> Sunday coffee run!
> View attachment 4685676


Philz? lol


----------



## adb

H fitting room


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva




----------



## audreylita

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4686124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686126
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686129
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686130
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686135


Loving the blue velvet hangisi's with the birkin.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

audreylita said:


> Loving the blue velvet hangisi's with the birkin.



Thank you!!! ❤️


----------



## seccrenicche

minispicegirl said:


> View attachment 4683182
> 
> Enjoying a trip to the salon


What color is this? Is it Potiron?


----------



## voguekelly711

My new Gold B35!! Paired with my a relatively new-ish Tokyo cuff and Valois boots   Ready to take on more Paris shopping!


----------



## Senbei

chrisjason94 said:


> My new Gold B35!! Paired with my a relatively new-ish Tokyo cuff and Valois boots   Ready to take on more Paris shopping!



Great outfit for Paris shopping! I hope it was successful.


----------



## abg12

I was trying to decide between Cognac, Gold or Fauve for today but it might rain so Barenia Faubourg it is.


----------



## TeeCee77

Off to work and then to get the nails done


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Piling on British patterns with my Hermes sweater and Scottish scarf


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Casual Thursday


----------



## 1LV

Nothing glamorous, just a Target run for a birthday card and wrapping paper for a wee one.  And yes, it takes a shopping cart because I know going in I’ll leave with more than I came for!


----------



## Senbei

1LV said:


> Nothing glamorous, just a Target run for a birthday card and wrapping paper for a wee one.  And yes, it takes a shopping cart because I know going in I’ll leave with more than I came for!



Haha, I totally buckle my B into the shopping cart too!


----------



## diane278

abg12 said:


> I was trying to decide between Cognac, Gold or Fauve for today but it might rain so Barenia Faubourg it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688067


Your photo stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## audreylita

1LV said:


> Nothing glamorous, just a Target run for a birthday card and wrapping paper for a wee one.  And yes, it takes a shopping cart because I know going in I’ll leave with more than I came for!
> 
> View attachment 4688676


I also strap my bags into shopping carts.


----------



## tlamdang08

picotin inside the post office VS picotin outside daylight
my lipstick indoor light vs outdoor light.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> picotin inside the post office VS picotin outside daylight
> my lipstick indoor light vs outdoor light.


So pretty....both lips and scarf!! Love the way you tied the twilly on your pico 
How did you do it?


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> So pretty....both lips and scarf!! Love the way you tied the twilly on your pico
> How did you do it?


Thank you.
I took some pictures for you to follow.
First,  I make a bow then pull it through the squares one side longer than the other.
Make a first knot ( re arrange to make it look square) then the rest knots can be sloppy until you reach the bow, make a double knot to tighten them. Re adjust to your liking. Done. Hope to see your soon.
Here is the link of how to make a bow
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/page-9


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you.
> I took some pictures for you to follow.
> First,  I make a bow then pull it through the squares one side longer than the other.
> Make a first knot ( re arrange to make it look square) then the rest knots can be sloppy until you reach the bow, make a double knot to tighten them. Re adjust to your liking. Done. Hope to see your soon.
> Here is the link of how to make a bow
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/page-9


Wow...thanks for the effort and details


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you.
> I took some pictures for you to follow.
> First,  I make a bow then pull it through the squares one side longer than the other.
> Make a first knot ( re arrange to make it look square) then the rest knots can be sloppy until you reach the bow, make a double knot to tighten them. Re adjust to your liking. Done. Hope to see your soon.
> Here is the link of how to make a bow
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/page-9


Tada...mine is size 22, the effect is not as cute as your 18 but great stay home COVID19 activity  Thank you.


----------



## minispicegirl

seccrenicche said:


> What color is this? Is it Potiron?



Hi!   I was told that it is “Orange”, but now that you mention it, I can’t really tell.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Adding a little H to this dreary ensemble


----------



## loves

Going to get my hair cut short, it is so hot here


----------



## Heavenplay




----------



## tlamdang08

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 4690909


Beautiful action!!!!thanks for sharing.


----------



## tlamdang08

A quick snapshot of the beautiful sky


----------



## nymeria

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 4690909


SO great!! Love the whole look and photo and everything. Thanks so much for this lovely high-lite in my day


----------



## loves

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 4690909



I need to go out and buy some bread, we’re out 

Love this shot


----------



## periogirl28

Dinner this weekend at the quietest mall we know of. Kelly wallet in Ombré lizard, just perfect as a clutch.


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4691284
> 
> Dinner this weekend at the quietest mall we know of. Kelly wallet in Ombré lizard, just perfect as a clutch.


Princess


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> Princess


Very generous of you to say so. Thanks.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## surfer

tlamdang08 said:


> picotin inside the post office VS picotin outside daylight
> my lipstick indoor light vs outdoor light.


Ooh love your scarf with the pinks in it which one is that please?


----------



## surfer

Loving my K28 sellier in the sun


----------



## tlamdang08

surfer said:


> Ooh love your scarf with the pinks in it which one is that please?


Thank you 
Here it is. Good luck


----------



## tlamdang08

No rain, but under the pressure of Coronavirus, I wear a raincoat to secure me.
Have a safe day every one


----------



## surfer

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you
> Here it is. Good luck


Thanks dear! I love faubourg!


----------



## romily

tlamdang08 said:


> No rain, but under the pressure of Coronavirus, I wear a raincoat to secure me.
> Have a safe day every one



The blue CW of Wow looks fantastic on you!


----------



## tlamdang08

romily said:


> The blue CW of Wow looks fantastic on you!


Thank you


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> No rain, but under the pressure of Coronavirus, I wear a raincoat to secure me.
> Have a safe day every one


You look great! I agree- a touch of H every day makes a world of difference.


----------



## momasaurus

surfer said:


> Loving my K28 sellier in the sun
> View attachment 4691457
> View attachment 4691458
> View attachment 4691459


Lovely! And those jackets are TDF.


----------



## tlamdang08

nymeria said:


> You look great! I agree- a touch of H every day makes a world of difference.


Thank you and yes H becomes everyday jewelry


----------



## azukitea

tlamdang08 said:


> No rain, but under the pressure of Coronavirus, I wear a raincoat to secure me.
> Have a safe day every one



lovely raincoat, its the most elegant raincoat I have ever seen 
would you mind private message me the details/brand etc?


----------



## momasaurus

I armed myself with Vitamin H to go to the grocery store, pharmacy, and liquor store. Tous les bateaux, Grand loop, Kelly dog, and Rose Inoui lipstick!


----------



## Pivoine66

momasaurus said:


> I armed myself with Vitamin H to go to the grocery store, pharmacy, and liquor store. Tous les bateaux, Grand loop, Kelly dog, and Rose Inoui lipstick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692222


I never knew that armor could be so beautiful and I am positive Vitamin H is the best.


----------



## momasaurus

Pivoine66 said:


> I never knew that armor could be so beautiful and I am positive Vitamin H is the best.



Thank you! Happily we all have plenty of this vitamin!


----------



## diane278

momasaurus said:


> I armed myself with Vitamin H to go to the grocery store, pharmacy, and liquor store. Tous les bateaux, Grand loop, Kelly dog, and Rose Inoui lipstick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692222


I’m loving your gray, black & lime color combo in your photo.....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> No rain, but under the pressure of Coronavirus, I wear a raincoat to secure me.
> Have a safe day every one


Love your idea about safety from virus. I’m looking for a rain coat now in order to get out of the house and go to the supermarket.


----------



## abg12

❤️ Hope everyone is doing well ❤️


----------



## CMilly

abg12 said:


> ❤️ Hope everyone is doing well ❤️
> View attachment 4692501


Beautiful. So nice to see. I would post but my bags are all dressed up with nowhere to go because we are social distancing!


----------



## abg12

CMilly said:


> Beautiful. So nice to see. I would post but my bags are all dressed up with nowhere to go because we are social distancing!


You should still post them! 
I think we all need a place to take our minds off of what’s happening in this world right now. I enjoy coming here and seeing everybody’s beautiful pics


----------



## Dupsy

abg12 said:


> ❤️ Hope everyone is doing well ❤️
> View attachment 4692501



 ❤️ this!


----------



## nymeria

momasaurus said:


> I armed myself with Vitamin H to go to the grocery store, pharmacy, and liquor store. Tous les bateaux, Grand loop, Kelly dog, and Rose Inoui lipstick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692222


You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Snowflake_mb

Hope everyone is staying safe


----------



## Snowflake_mb

Hope everyone is staying safe 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4692561


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Off to work...


----------



## Coconuts40

Snowflake_mb said:


> Hope everyone is staying safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692561



Wow, your bag is incredible.


----------



## Snowflake_mb

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow, your bag is incredible.


Thank you coconuts40. It is a perfect bag for spring and summer.


----------



## diane278

If I were able to leave the house today, this is what I’d be carrying...


Rouge H Medor 29


----------



## 3threebabies

diane278 said:


> If I were able to leave the house today, this is what I’d be carrying...
> View attachment 4692848
> 
> Rouge H Medor 29


I like the clutch. I LOOOOVVVEE the sentiment.


----------



## marzipanchen

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Off to work...


ooooh, I love your 24/24!!!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

marzipanchen said:


> ooooh, I love your 24/24!!!


Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> If I were able to leave the house today, this is what I’d be carrying...
> View attachment 4692848
> 
> Rouge H Medor 29


Nice!  Perhaps I too need to come up with an "if only" strategy for a while.  I was just thinking I should shelve my two currently active bags (both Bolides) and take apart my bag insert since I'm only carrying wipes, Kleenex, phone, and card right now.  Pockets only.  Everything else can stay in the closet indefinitely.

On the plus side, little need for makeup.  My apartment building neighbors already know how to recognize me without it.  But I do so want one of those H lipsticks!


----------



## Hillychristie

Feeling conflicted whether to dine out or stay home as my city is not locked down yet. Finally decided to bring the kids out for a quick sundae and help the economy stay afloat a little. Stay healthy and practise good H - hygiene, everyone


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Nice!  Perhaps I too need to come up with an "if only" strategy for a while.  I was just thinking I should shelve my two currently active bags (both Bolides) and take apart my bag insert since I'm only carrying wipes, Kleenex, phone, and card right now.  Pockets only.  Everything else can stay in the closet indefinitely.
> 
> On the plus side, little need for makeup.  My apartment building neighbors already know how to recognize me without it.  But I do so want one of those H lipsticks!



I also chose a bag for today. I already posted it in the ‘sheltering while home’ thread....but since I also wish I could get a little action, I’m posting it here too.....


Don’t get me wrong...there’s plenty I _could_ do around here....I just don’t want to do any of it!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

So wearing his H sneakers and Birkin.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Rocked my Brandebourgs encadre sweater at work today


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Rocked my Brandebourgs encadre sweater at work today


We're cousins! I have the black. Looks great on you!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

ajaxbreaker said:


> We're cousins! I have the black. Looks great on you!


Thanks, you’re too kind!


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> I’m loving your gray, black & lime color combo in your photo.....


Thanks! This is a hand-me-up jacket from my daughter. Thank you for calling it lime (what I also call it). Some people think it is yellow, LOL.


----------



## momasaurus

nymeria said:


> You look gorgeous!!


Thank you so much. I am going to force myself to dress up and go out tomorrow also.


----------



## nymeria

momasaurus said:


> Thanks! This is a hand-me-up jacket from my daughter. Thank you for calling it lime (what I also call it). Some people think it is yellow, LOL.


They are fools! ANYONE can plainly see that is lime! Be careful out there please


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hillychristie said:


> Feeling conflicted whether to dine out or stay home as my city is not locked down yet. Finally decided to bring the kids out for a quick sundae and help the economy stay afloat a little. Stay healthy and practise good H - hygiene, everyone


Beautiful color combo, I especially like the strap.


----------



## renet

Finally, getting out from work from home this week!


----------



## MLP

Casual look today


----------



## Croisette7

momasaurus said:


> I armed myself with Vitamin H to go to the grocery store, pharmacy, and liquor store. Tous les bateaux, Grand loop, Kelly dog, and Rose Inoui lipstick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692222


Looking good, my dear friend ... not so much liquor!


----------



## ivy1026

Using her at home today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nymeria

ivy1026 said:


> Using her at home today


Just looking at that bag makes me smile!  Thanks for posting it


----------



## tlamdang08

I would take my Picotin out with her new dress but... I can only post here


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I would take my Picotin out with her new dress but... I can only post here


Nice


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Nice


Thanks


----------



## Rhl2987

ivy1026 said:


> Using her at home today


That is stunning!


----------



## ivy1026

Rhl2987 said:


> That is stunning!


Thanks dear


----------



## renet

My stay-home activity last week. Just to admire them. [emoji23]


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> I would take my Picotin out with her new dress but... I can only post here


This bag and twillies are so pretty!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> This bag and twillies are so pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Is this blue saphire? 



tlamdang08 said:


> I would take my Picotin out with her new dress but... I can only post here


----------



## azukitea

renet said:


> My stay-home activity last week. Just to admire them. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4695020


A nice BF set you got there


----------



## nymeria

renet said:


> My stay-home activity last week. Just to admire them. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4695020


How beautiful- you just made me smile!  Thanks!!


----------



## Rhl2987

renet said:


> My stay-home activity last week. Just to admire them. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4695020


This smells delicious...from afar. Beautiful!


----------



## renet

azukitea said:


> A nice BF set you got there





nymeria said:


> How beautiful- you just made me smile!  Thanks!!



Thank you, azukitea and nymeria!  Times like this, we need good vibes to help us through some of the boring time when we stay home or work from home! Stay safe and healthy everyone! [emoji3590]


----------



## renet

Rhl2987 said:


> This smells delicious...from afar. Beautiful!



Yes! Rhl2987, can never get over the smell. Thanks![emoji3590]


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ladysarah

renet said:


> My stay-home activity last week. Just to admire them. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4695020


Wow!!! So beautiful!


----------



## renet

ladysarah said:


> Wow!!! So beautiful!



Thanks, ladysarah! [emoji3590]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Quick trip out to visit my DS today as it’s Mother’s Day and I’m not sure when I’ll get to see him again. Taking a couple of emergency supplies for him!


----------



## luckylove

Tonimichelle said:


> Quick trip out to visit my DS today as it’s Mother’s Day and I’m not sure when I’ll get to see him again. Taking a couple of emergency supplies for him!
> 
> View attachment 4695202



Happy Mother's Day! Love your gorgeous Birkin!


----------



## momasaurus

Croisette7 said:


> Looking good, my dear friend ... not so much liquor!


Everything in moderation, including moderation!


----------



## DrTr

renet said:


> My stay-home activity last week. Just to admire them. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4695020


Gorgeous, just gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tonimichelle

luckylove said:


> Happy Mother's Day! Love your gorgeous Birkin!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Is this blue saphire?


It's bleu  nuit


----------



## tlamdang08

renet said:


> My stay-home activity last week. Just to admire them. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4695020


Love your arrangement!!!


----------



## nymeria

Tonimichelle said:


> Quick trip out to visit my DS today as it’s Mother’s Day and I’m not sure when I’ll get to see him again. Taking a couple of emergency supplies for him!
> 
> View attachment 4695202


Happy Mothers Day- the perfect use for a Birkin!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

nymeria said:


> Happy Mothers Day- the perfect use for a Birkin!!


Thanks, I think so! I actually fitted five loo rolls in it along with the pasta, but didn’t take that photo in case I got told off for Birkin abuse


----------



## nymeria

Tonimichelle said:


> Thanks, I think so! I actually fitted five loo rolls in it along with the pasta, but didn’t take that photo in case I got told off for Birkin abuse


Never!! A bag is made to be used - and after all, isn't the B the classic "workbag tote?" Well, she's toting what your son needs!


----------



## abg12

whoops wrong thread


----------



## renet

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous, just gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.





tlamdang08 said:


> Love your arrangement!!!



Thank you, DrTr and tlamdang!  Every piece of H is like a beauty to me and also my workhorse bags n trusted leisure bag. Unable to bring them out for work on alternate weeks for time being and kept outdoor activities to minimum at this time, feel a little sad.  Hope the situation does not deteriorate further and will be in control soon!  [emoji1696]

Fyi, I am waiting patiently for my Kelly Ado to arrive in my frequented store. [emoji23]


----------



## baggirl1986

Snowflake_mb said:


> Hope everyone is staying safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4692561


OHH she is beautiful and so clean


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Leo the Lion

These are keeping my happy and positive right now. Stay safe!!


----------



## diane278

Going out walking wearing my most used losange.....


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> Going out walking wearing my most used losange.....
> View attachment 4696371


Lovely compliment of color- adds just the right amount of zip!


----------



## mularice

Combo for an essential outing to the supermarket.

I’m only leaving the house once a week for a grocery shop. My days consist of sleeping and eating. 

Hope everyone out there is staying safe and well!


----------



## cafecreme15

mularice said:


> View attachment 4697573
> 
> Combo for an essential outing to the supermarket.
> 
> I’m only leaving the house once a week for a grocery shop. My days consist of sleeping and eating.
> 
> Hope everyone out there is staying safe and well!


This makes me miss my Herbag! Haven’t worn her in forever since it’s such a pain to get in and out of but boy is she pretty!


----------



## mularice

cafecreme15 said:


> This makes me miss my Herbag! Haven’t worn her in forever since it’s such a pain to get in and out of but boy is she pretty!



Haha! I’ve been patiently waiting for B and K , I must be used to the Herbag now because I seem to be able to get in and out of it easily.


----------



## cafecreme15

mularice said:


> Haha! I’ve been patiently waiting for B and K , I must be used to the Herbag now because I seem to be able to get in and out of it easily.


You must teach me your ways!  Seriously the leather around the hole on the top flap is super scratched and nicked from me fighting with it and losing my patience.


----------



## DrTr

mularice said:


> View attachment 4697573
> 
> Combo for an essential outing to the supermarket.
> 
> I’m only leaving the house once a week for a grocery shop. My days consist of sleeping and eating.
> 
> Hope everyone out there is staying safe and well!


If you have to grocery shop why not in style!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Wardrobe change for my 24/24...off to the frontline of this pandemic.


----------



## DrTr

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Wardrobe change for my 24/24...off to the frontline of this pandemic.


Love your bag and the colorful additions - she’s girded up! In a gorgeous way. Be safe.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mularice said:


> View attachment 4697573
> 
> Combo for an essential outing to the supermarket.
> 
> I’m only leaving the house once a week for a grocery shop. My days consist of sleeping and eating.
> 
> Hope everyone out there is staying safe and well!


Outstanding combo!!!!!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

DrTr said:


> Love your bag and the colorful additions - she’s girded up! In a gorgeous way. Be safe.


Thanks!


----------



## renet

Went for a quick breakfast with DH and DD. 1m distancing is to be observed now with the latest advisory.  The malls and restaurants are mostly much much lesser crowds.  We now have bigger space to ourselves. Be safe everyone! [emoji3590]


----------



## TeeCee77

Couldn’t stand it. Decided to take the newbie to the weekely grocery wrestle.


----------



## slongson

We had a craving!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rouge H

TeeCee77 said:


> Couldn’t stand it. Decided to take the newbie to the weekely grocery wrestle.



Do tell the spec’s of that gorgeous Birkin❤️


----------



## TeeCee77

Rouge H said:


> Do tell the spec’s of that gorgeous Birkin❤️


B25 Noir Jonathan phw!!! I am sooo in love!


----------



## nymeria

TeeCee77 said:


> Couldn’t stand it. Decided to take the newbie to the weekely grocery wrestle.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## renet

TeeCee77 said:


> Couldn’t stand it. Decided to take the newbie to the weekely grocery wrestle.



Gorgeous bag and day to go weekly grocery shopping! [emoji7] be safe too!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hello!
This is my first try to post here. Sorry, didn’t go so well. Enjoying the sun at seaside. We are still allowed to be outside here in Sweden. 
Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## nymeria

Pampelmuse said:


> Hello!
> This is my first try to post here. Sorry, didn’t go so well. Enjoying the sun at seaside. We are still allowed to be outside here in Sweden.
> Stay safe and healthy!


Gorgeous view, great bag and one of my favorite breakfasts! YUM all around!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

nymeria said:


> Gorgeous view, great bag and one of my favorite breakfasts! YUM all around!!


Thank you nymeria! Salmon on rye bread with shrimps is never wrong.


----------



## DrTr

Pampelmuse said:


> Hello!
> This is my first try to post here. Sorry, didn’t go so well. Enjoying the sun at seaside. We are still allowed to be outside here in Sweden.
> Stay safe and healthy!


Gorgeous bag and view!  On day 18 of sheltering in place you have brightened my day with a lovely nature photo!  Thanks and welcome


----------



## Pampelmuse

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag and view!  On day 18 of sheltering in place you have brightened my day with a lovely nature photo!  Thanks and welcome


Thank you, DrTr! We all need some joy right now.


----------



## DrTr

Pampelmuse said:


> Thank you, DrTr! We all need some joy right now.


Do we ever!!  Do you love your Halzan?  I have a friend that dries her and finds it so functional and it looks great.


----------



## Pampelmuse

DrTr said:


> Do we ever!!  Do you love your Halzan?  I have a friend that dries her and finds it so functional and it looks great.


Yes, I like her because of the different ways to wear it. Quite spacious and under the radar kind of bag.


----------



## mularice

Pampelmuse said:


> Hello!
> This is my first try to post here. Sorry, didn’t go so well. Enjoying the sun at seaside. We are still allowed to be outside here in Sweden.
> Stay safe and healthy!



Beautiful shot!

Also kinda jealous you get to enjoy the sunshine and the outdoors right now. 

I think we are on Day 14 of staying at home and I’m slowly going insane!


----------



## DrTr

mularice said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> Also kinda jealous you get to enjoy the sunshine and the outdoors right now.
> 
> I think we are on Day 14 of staying at home and I’m slowly going insane!


I know - I’m loving this thread and sheltering in place threads to keep me occupied part of the time. Sort of like the show on AMC dispatches from elsewhere. Love all these H and nature and story dispatches!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

mularice said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> Also kinda jealous you get to enjoy the sunshine and the outdoors right now.
> 
> I think we are on Day 14 of staying at home and I’m slowly going insane!


We will see for how much longer. This was my first outdoortrip in 2 weeks. Otherwise it is just back and forth to work.


----------



## DrTr

Pampelmuse said:


> We will see for how much longer. This was my first outdoortrip in 2 weeks. Otherwise it is just back and forth to work.


I know, life is certainly so different for most of us, and so very hard for those that are sick, or with sick families, or for separated families, or on the front medical lines. I know scientists and doctors and public health people are so hard at work, and I’m so hopeful things will start to become more clear and a vaccine will arrive that is effective in the coming months. I do like having my H around, I change things up in it, move it around, try different scarf ties and so on thanks again to all that keep posting.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> Couldn’t stand it. Decided to take the newbie to the weekely grocery wrestle.


I can totally relate! My Birkin has been to the supermarket and the chemist this week (a couple of the few places I can now go).A  Birkin is good for groceries (it’s a tote after all!)  I took a Moynat Pauline to the post office and a Moynat Josephine on a walk through the local countryside. I’m going to use them if I can.. it makes me happy! (Although DH thinks I’ve lost it!)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mularice said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> Also kinda jealous you get to enjoy the sunshine and the outdoors right now.
> 
> I think we are on Day 14 of staying at home and I’m slowly going insane!


Keep up with the good  work of staying home.  You know that you're playing a part to save lives.  Take your H bags out and play with them.  It will make you happy.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mularice said:


> View attachment 4697573
> 
> Combo for an essential outing to the supermarket.
> 
> I’m only leaving the house once a week for a grocery shop. My days consist of sleeping and eating.
> 
> Hope everyone out there is staying safe and well!


No video streaming?


----------



## DrTr

Tonimichelle said:


> I can totally relate! My Birkin has been to the supermarket and the chemist this week (a couple of the few places I can now go).A  Birkin is good for groceries (it’s a tote after all!)  I took a Moynat Pauline to the post office and a Moynat Josephine on a walk through the local countryside. I’m going to use them if I can.. it makes me happy! (Although DH thinks I’ve lost it!)


I’m glad you are using your bags. Tell DH NO it’s good for my mental health!  And it is. I took one of my LV pochettes on a dog walk and felt oh so much better  don’t think my dog cared, since we were just out sniffing in the sunshine like always.  But I felt better!  I’m scared to take my anemone Kelly out as it’s not wipeable like canvas, but someday we will get to leave the house again! Well wishes to all.


----------



## DrTr

chkpfbeliever said:


> No video streaming?


Like Constance cam? Or herbag cam?


----------



## mularice

chkpfbeliever said:


> Keep up with the good  work of staying home.  You know that you're playing a part to save lives.  Take your H bags out and play with them.  It will make you happy.



I have been taking all my bags and shoes out and taking photos and trying things on, it definitely makes me happier!


----------



## mularice

DrTr said:


> Like Constance cam? Or herbag cam?



Haha can you imagine a live stream of my wardrobe? Maybe it will be like Toy Story and all the bags and shoes come out to play?!


----------



## renet

At work with Lindy and bunny!  
Its a great day to be at work after a week of work from home.  Still exercising 1 meter distancing at work as part of our measures.


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> I can totally relate! My Birkin has been to the supermarket and the chemist this week (a couple of the few places I can now go).A  Birkin is good for groceries (it’s a tote after all!)  I took a Moynat Pauline to the post office and a Moynat Josephine on a walk through the local countryside. I’m going to use them if I can.. it makes me happy! (Although DH thinks I’ve lost it!)


I feel the same way, totally agree with you.
On  the mental health, anything that makes me feel good I will use it.
And so I am dreaming to use my Gold combo.


----------



## Tonimichelle

So took my B30 to get some bits this morning (ok, chocolate and crisps mostly ). Walked the scenic route home. Not the usual Birkin habitat, but it was a beautiful day in Canterbury. Scruffy clothes I’m afraid because whilst I’m still using my bags I draw the line at smart dressing to go to the local newsagent!


----------



## Solday

On my way to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary with my DH. It was not easy to take a picture because of my pregnant belly due day is in a month
#kellycutcroco


----------



## tlamdang08

Solday said:


> View attachment 4701539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary with my DH. It was not easy to take a picture because of my pregnant belly due day is in a month
> #kellycutcroco


Congratulations on both pregnancy, anniversary and the purse!!!


----------



## Solday

tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations on both pregnancy, anniversary and the purse!!!



Thank you so much dear!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Rami00

Third week in but decided to dress up for no reason to go nowhere. Stay home, be safe.


----------



## mularice

Rami00 said:


> Third week in but decided to dress up for no reason to go nowhere. Stay home, be safe.



No reason is the best reason!

Beautiful!

Stay safe xxx


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Etriers

tlamdang08 said:


> I feel the same way, totally agree with you.
> On  the mental health, anything that makes me feel good I will use it.
> And so I am dreaming to use my Gold combo.



We are Rodeo twins!


----------



## Etriers

Tonimichelle said:


> So took my B30 to get some bits this morning (ok, chocolate and crisps mostly ). Walked the scenic route home. Not the usual Birkin habitat, but it was a beautiful day in Canterbury. Scruffy clothes I’m afraid because whilst I’m still using my bags I draw the line at smart dressing to go to the local newsagent!
> View attachment 4701515
> View attachment 4701516



Beautiful day and scenery!



Solday said:


> View attachment 4701539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary with my DH. It was not easy to take a picture because of my pregnant belly due day is in a month
> #kellycutcroco



Congratulations


----------



## tlamdang08

Etriers said:


> We are Rodeo twins!


yeahhh, I love mono rodeos  except this one


----------



## Etriers

tlamdang08 said:


> yeahhh, I love mono color rodeos  except this one


----------



## tlamdang08

Wow Love this CW of tree of song Twilly, so beautiful with you B !!


----------



## Etriers

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow Love this CW of tree of song Twilly, so beautiful with you B !!



Thank you!  I am surprised you don’t like your red rodeo, you always look so fabulous in red.


----------



## tlamdang08

Etriers said:


> Thank you!  I am surprised you don’t like your red rodeo, you always look so fabulous in red.


hihihi, I still like it, but sometime i confused I think it not enough red. i am waiting for the bright red


----------



## DrTr

Tonimichelle said:


> So took my B30 to get some bits this morning (ok, chocolate and crisps mostly ). Walked the scenic route home. Not the usual Birkin habitat, but it was a beautiful day in Canterbury. Scruffy clothes I’m afraid because whilst I’m still using my bags I draw the line at smart dressing to go to the local newsagent!
> View attachment 4701515
> View attachment 4701516


love your bag and the scenery!


----------



## nymeria

Tonimichelle said:


> So took my B30 to get some bits this morning (ok, chocolate and crisps mostly ). Walked the scenic route home. Not the usual Birkin habitat, but it was a beautiful day in Canterbury. Scruffy clothes I’m afraid because whilst I’m still using my bags I draw the line at smart dressing to go to the local newsagent!
> View attachment 4701515
> View attachment 4701516


Looks like a gorgeous day to match your gorgeous bag. Glad you were out and about


----------



## nymeria

Solday said:


> View attachment 4701539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary with my DH. It was not easy to take a picture because of my pregnant belly due day is in a month
> #kellycutcroco


Congrats on a trifecta! You look even more beautiful than your purse


----------



## diane278

Just sitting on the mantle.....waiting for freedom....


----------



## bagnut1

Tonimichelle said:


> So took my B30 to get some bits this morning (ok, chocolate and crisps mostly ). Walked the scenic route home. Not the usual Birkin habitat, but it was a beautiful day in Canterbury. Scruffy clothes I’m afraid because whilst I’m still using my bags I draw the line at smart dressing to go to the local newsagent!
> View attachment 4701515
> View attachment 4701516


Stunning blue!  Makes one nostalgic for an actual spring.

Can I ask which blue is that?


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Just sitting on the mantle.....waiting for freedom....
> View attachment 4701904


The bag is gorgeous but LOVE LOVE LOVE the painting.  You have the BEST art!  (And bags too of course.)


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> The bag is gorgeous but LOVE LOVE LOVE the painting.  You have the BEST art!  (And bags too of course.)


Thank you...I may have a little addiction to art....


----------



## Solday

nymeria said:


> Congrats on a trifecta! You look even more beautiful than your purse



Thank you so much for your kind words dear!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

bagnut1 said:


> Stunning blue!  Makes one nostalgic for an actual spring.
> 
> Can I ask which blue is that?


Thank you! It’s Turquoise


----------



## ferocia_coutura

tlamdang08 said:


> Sea Surf n Fun 45 transforms into a dress collar with the help of scarf ring.


Love the scarf ring.. Gorgeous


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

diane278 said:


> Just sitting on the mantle.....waiting for freedom....
> View attachment 4701904


Your birkin and art are both awesome!  I love your style and wit.  Your posts are always entertaining.


----------



## renet

Travelling to work but will be telecommuting till further notice. Will be a while before I will use all my work bags. All restaurants and eateries will only be takeaways. All to stay home as much as possible.


----------



## tlamdang08

ferocia_coutura said:


> Love the scarf ring.. Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## slyeee

First and foremost, those who are working in medical, emergency, essential field, I thank you from the bottom of my bottomless heart, and I wish for everyone's health and safety.  I promise to stay home, wash my hands, clean/wipe down everything, and not touch my face.

I am not in essential field, my job allows me to work remotely, while I haven't heard a lot of people being laid off in my industry, I am afraid that it is coming and I am very grateful that my team thinks I am valuable and my job is secure.

Had several client calls on Friday, all done via Zoom.
My team decided when this is all over and it is SAFE to travel, we would all go see our big clients in person.
It lead me to organize all the electronic cords, then makeup bag, then the handbag.
Without further ado, the pics... and another restless CA stay in place order day passed.


----------



## tlamdang08

ferocia_coutura said:


> Love the scarf ring.. Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

slyeee said:


> First and foremost, those who are working in medical, emergency, essential field, I thank you from the bottom of my bottomless heart, and I wish for everyone's health and safety.  I promise to stay home, wash my hands, clean/wipe down everything, and not touch my face.
> 
> I am not in essential field, my job allows me to work remotely, while I haven't heard a lot of people being laid off in my industry, I am afraid that it is coming and I am very grateful that my team thinks I am valuable and my job is secure.
> 
> Had several client calls on Friday, all done via Zoom.
> My team decided when this is all over and it is SAFE to travel, we would all go see our big clients in person.
> It lead me to organize all the electronic cords, then makeup bag, then the handbag.
> Without further ado, the pics... and another restless CA stay in place order day passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703731
> View attachment 4703732


One thing I know for sure that your arms are stronger than mine .
Very well organized.


----------



## slyeee

tlamdang08 said:


> One thing I know for sure that your arms are stronger than mine .
> Very well organized.



The way I packed the bag is definitely going to be an arm workout and also stretch the handles. The bag was pretty heavy, I may need to try to pack it in Garden Party, or Chanel GST, or Cert Executive Tote.  I really like my Gucci techno canvas backpack, but it doesn't look "nice" with a suit.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

DiY face mask using hermes ribbon . I'm hesitant to use the shoe covers or bag covers so I use the kate spade jewelry pouch as a mask.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

slyeee said:


> First and foremost, those who are working in medical, emergency, essential field, I thank you from the bottom of my bottomless heart, and I wish for everyone's health and safety.  I promise to stay home, wash my hands, clean/wipe down everything, and not touch my face.
> 
> I am not in essential field, my job allows me to work remotely, while I haven't heard a lot of people being laid off in my industry, I am afraid that it is coming and I am very grateful that my team thinks I am valuable and my job is secure.
> 
> Had several client calls on Friday, all done via Zoom.
> My team decided when this is all over and it is SAFE to travel, we would all go see our big clients in person.
> It lead me to organize all the electronic cords, then makeup bag, then the handbag.
> 
> I love your organization skills.  You manage to pack a lot in the B30.  I need to learn.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

You're welcome!!


slyeee said:


> First and foremost, those who are working in medical, emergency, essential field, I thank you from the bottom of my bottomless heart, and I wish for everyone's health and safety.  I promise to stay home, wash my hands, clean/wipe down everything, and not touch my face.
> 
> I am not in essential field, my job allows me to work remotely, while I haven't heard a lot of people being laid off in my industry, I am afraid that it is coming and I am very grateful that my team thinks I am valuable and my job is secure.
> 
> Had several client calls on Friday, all done via Zoom.
> My team decided when this is all over and it is SAFE to travel, we would all go see our big clients in person.
> It lead me to organize all the electronic cords, then makeup bag, then the handbag.
> Without further ado, the pics... and another restless CA stay in place order day passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703731
> View attachment 4703732


----------



## sun2ooi

Garden party 36


----------



## tlamdang08

Rami00 said:


> Third week in but decided to dress up for no reason to go nowhere. Stay home, be safe.


 Adorable!!! And love your dress


----------



## Tonimichelle

sun2ooi said:


> Garden party 36
> View attachment 4704554


I love the veining in your Garden Party, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Stansy

Off to the bakery with moussie and beige kalahari.
Stay healthy!


----------



## nymeria

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4707151
> 
> 
> Off to the bakery with moussie and beige kalahari.
> Stay healthy!


You look gorgeous! Love the entire look. Plus-you've decided me on the Beige Khalarai- when we can, that's my next lippie.


----------



## Stansy

nymeria said:


> You look gorgeous! Love the entire look. Plus-you've decided me on the Beige Khalarai- when we can, that's my next lippie.


Thank you, the non-color of the lipstick matches the rather colorfull outfit in these unhappy times...


----------



## Rami00

tlamdang08 said:


> Adorable!!! And love your dress


Thank you


----------



## the_comfortista

Running errands with my Toffee Clémence Halzan 31


----------



## loves

All Twillied up and nowhere to go so decided to let my puppy in on the fun and he promptly chewed on the clochette [emoji28]


----------



## mularice

loves said:


> All Twillied up and nowhere to go so decided to let my puppy in on the fun and he promptly chewed on the clochette [emoji28]
> View attachment 4710255



Aww but he’s adorable! I’d let him chew on the clochette just because he looks so cute!


----------



## loves

mularice said:


> Aww but he’s adorable! I’d let him chew on the clochette just because he looks so cute!



Aww thanks and he gets away with a lot of things


----------



## diane278

Dr’s appt. so I tried to dress appropriately......by matching my (required) face mask to my bag......


----------



## grapegravity

Throw back to early March when I brought big sis RS K28 to welcome her lil sis B25

And now both are staying at home because of covid


----------



## reayath

Before the forever WFH started my GP 36 was the perfect bag for work.
Nowadays the Mini Evelyne is my best buddy whenever I need to go for a quick run.


----------



## Livia1

reayath said:


> Before the forever WFH started my GP 36 was the perfect bag for work.
> Nowadays the Mini Evelyne is my best buddy whenever I need to go for a quick run.



Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## TeeCee77

grapegravity said:


> Throw back to early March when I brought big sis RS K28 to welcome her lil sis B25
> 
> And now both are staying at home because of covid


Unbelievably stunning!!


----------



## loh

Out for some air and exercise with my son and Miss B.  Doing my outdoor exercise activities has been key for me to maintain my sanity during this time.


----------



## HL milk75

My Herbag. It is quite roomy and stunning.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pinksarah

Hi everyone! Am new here. 
I love seeing all beautiful posessions in here.

My throwback photo with 42cm JPG shoulder Kelly in GHW.


----------



## luckylove

Pinksarah said:


> View attachment 4711687
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am new here.
> I love seeing all beautiful posessions in here.
> 
> My throwback photo with 42cm JPG shoulder Kelly in GHW.



Love the color on your JPG!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Pinksarah said:


> View attachment 4711687
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am new here.
> I love seeing all beautiful posessions in here.
> 
> My throwback photo with 42cm JPG shoulder Kelly in GHW.


I LOVE the JPG shoulder bags..its on my radar to get one eventually the colour of yours looks amazing on you


----------



## Pampelmuse

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.


You and your bag look soooo pretty! Congrats


----------



## tlamdang08

Pinksarah said:


> View attachment 4711687
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am new here.
> I love seeing all beautiful posessions in here.
> 
> My throwback photo with 42cm JPG shoulder Kelly in GHW.


Love all the colors from your outfit to your bag. Also, first time to see this bag in person. Thanks for sharing.
I also wondering the size of the bag and you're caring on your wrist: dose it heavy?


----------



## tlamdang08

I have a plan to sneak out of the house and go to Walmart to pick out some quilt fabric but my HD and DS just would not agree. They said I can take off curtains and enjoy sewing on what I have in the house. 
So here I am tag along with my Hubby to his office to get some fresh air. So I dress up,  bring my Kelly with her newly made ”Hermes insert” and Starbucks coffee drives through.


----------



## reayath

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous kitty!



Thank you!! She's my fur baby


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Kelly and my soap battered dry hand. Taking my Kelly for a spin around the house. Lol.


----------



## peonies13

reayath said:


> Before the forever WFH started my GP 36 was the perfect bag for work.
> Nowadays the Mini Evelyne is my best buddy whenever I need to go for a quick run.



Ditto! Except I've pared down from my Evie TPM to just carrying my Calvi plus a little sprayer of rubbing alcohol!



Pinksarah said:


> View attachment 4711687
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am new here.
> I love seeing all beautiful posessions in here.
> 
> My throwback photo with 42cm JPG shoulder Kelly in GHW.



GORG! Have always wanted to see one of these on someone  



MrsMBunboxing said:


> My Kelly and my soap battered dry hand. Taking my Kelly for a spin around the house. Lol.



Twinsies on the twilly - Mine is with a black bag but with pink it's killer - love your combo!


----------



## mularice

HL milk75 said:


> My Herbag. It is quite roomy and stunning.



Love your colour - I agree, it’s a good size and a perfect every day bag.

Since I got my black with ghw just before lockdown I was using it exclusively and haven’t bothered changing it over.

Pic of my two Herbags recently when I took things out for a little home stay photoshoot!


----------



## Pinksarah

luckylove said:


> Love the color on your JPG!



Thank you, dear.


----------



## Pinksarah

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I LOVE the JPG shoulder bags..its on my radar to get one eventually the colour of yours looks amazing on you



Thank you, dear..

You should get one..

It's one spacious bag, enough to put daily essentials, hehe


----------



## Pinksarah

tlamdang08 said:


> Love all the colors from your outfit to your bag. Also, first time to see this bag in person. Thanks for sharing.
> I also wondering the size of the bag and you're caring on your wrist: dose it heavy?



Thank you and welcome!

Honestly, it's not as heavy as birkin..

The padlock, in fact, heavier than the bag, hehe..


----------



## grapegravity

TeeCee77 said:


> Unbelievably stunning!!



Thank you dear


----------



## the_comfortista

Pinksarah said:


> View attachment 4711687
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am new here.
> I love seeing all beautiful posessions in here.
> 
> My throwback photo with 42cm JPG shoulder Kelly in GHW.



welcome!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Off to work...


I. love. this.


----------



## baggirl1986

grapegravity said:


> Throw back to early March when I brought big sis RS K28 to welcome her lil sis B25
> 
> And now both are staying at home because of covid


OMG!!!LOVE


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Off to work..


----------



## Rockerchic

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Off to work..


Beautiful. What color is that?


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Rockerchic said:


> Beautiful. What color is that?


Brique


----------



## Rockerchic

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Brique


Thank you!! wasn't sure if it was brique or potiron


----------



## MaryAndDogs

diane278 said:


> Just sitting on the mantle.....waiting for freedom....
> View attachment 4701904



hey, nice horse!


----------



## Dextersmom

Earlier today before heading out to the bank and pharmacy. My companions for this trek included my Noir Lindy 26 and my one and only H scarf; Jardin a Sintra.


----------



## nymeria

Dextersmom said:


> Earlier today before heading out to the bank and pharmacy. My companions for this trek included my Noir Lindy 26 and my one and only H scarf; Jardin a Sintra.


Perfect pick-me-ups to pick things up!


----------



## Rami00

Hope everyone is staying home and safe.


----------



## Rockerchic

Rami00 said:


> Hope everyone is staying home and safe.


Beautiful!! What a great picture!


----------



## BooYah

Was hanging out at best friend’s NYC apt only a few months ago


----------



## littleblackbag

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a plan to sneak out of the house and go to Walmart to pick out some quilt fabric but my HD and DS just would not agree. They said I can take off curtains and enjoy sewing on what I have in the house.
> So here I am tag along with my Hubby to his office to get some fresh air. So I dress up,  bring my Kelly with her newly made ”Hermes insert” and Starbucks coffee drives through.


I feel your pain, I'm a sewer and I'm lucky enough to be able to buy  fabric online!


----------



## GoldFish8

diane278 said:


> Dr’s appt. so I tried to dress appropriately......by matching my (required) face mask to my bag......
> View attachment 4710762


Diane!!! I love this bag on you!! Yayay!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

littleblackbag said:


> I feel your pain, I'm a sewer and I'm lucky enough to be able to buy  fabric online!


Ah yes, thank you for understanding. Today I have lucky that my friend  say she will give me some of fabric that she has nothing to do with. So hopefully I will not stress for a while.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Enjoying an afternoon walk with DH


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Using my new vert criquet  silk n compact wallet for the first time,  to work today! ( try to lift my spirits up with this beautiful color)


----------



## TeeCee77

First adventure breaking out of quarantines for a safe social-distanced dinner. Feels nice to get out of the house.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My Kelly and my soap battered dry hand. Taking my Kelly for a spin around the house. Lol.



“a spin around the house” - LOL!!


----------



## Rhl2987

TeeCee77 said:


> First adventure breaking out of quarantines for a safe social-distanced dinner. Feels nice to get out of the house.


Lovely bag and jacket. I can't wait to see friends out of the house!


----------



## lulilu

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Off to work..



Love brique and potiron.  It is always the way that I crave colors that are no longer available.  And to find a used bag in gorgeous condition like yours is virtually impossible.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

lulilu said:


> Love brique and potiron.  It is always the way that I crave colors that are no longer available.  And to find a used bag in gorgeous condition like yours is virtually impossible.


Thanks, I got lucky!


----------



## tlamdang08

Going to Joann Fabrics curbside pick up


----------



## gracie05

CDC ring today. Please excuse the nail polish, haven’t cleaned up yet


----------



## steffysstyle

Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## Pampelmuse

steffysstyle said:


> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> View attachment 4727552


You look fantastic! Love your clean and elabourated style very much!


----------



## steffysstyle

Pampelmuse said:


> You look fantastic! Love your clean and elabourated style very much!



Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> First adventure breaking out of quarantines for a safe social-distanced dinner. Feels nice to get out of the house.


That leather on your Baby B is making me rethink my E N T I R E life!


----------



## Lightsandcities

Out for a supermarket run. The only opportunity for her to be out of the house right now.


----------



## Pampelmuse

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you!


Hi steffysstyle! I ”stalked” you on Instagram and there is not one look I don’t find très chic! Love it! 
I have the Omaha slippers in white and find there edge where the meet the toes quite hard ( which calls for bandaid). Do you experiance the same with the Oran? I ordered one pair in fuchsia, which seems to arrive soon.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rockerchic

steffysstyle said:


> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> View attachment 4727552


So elegant!! both this and your profile picture. Love!


----------



## steffysstyle

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi steffysstyle! I ”stalked” you on Instagram and there is not one look I don’t find très chic! Love it!
> I have the Omaha slippers in white and find there edge where the meet the toes quite hard ( which calls for bandaid). Do you experiance the same with the Oran? I ordered one pair in fuchsia, which seems to arrive soon.



Hi! No, I didn't experience that with my Oran sandals.


----------



## steffysstyle

Rockerchic said:


> So elegant!! both this and your profile picture. Love!



Thank you so much


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Got my Constance 24 at the boutique  today! 
I was a bit bummed that I couldn’t wear it crossbody due to my size (I’m male) but oh well, shoulder it is!


----------



## pillsandpurses

Lightsandcities said:


> Out for a supermarket run. The only opportunity for her to be out of the house right now.


gorgeous!! is this togo sellier??


----------



## Lightsandcities

pillsandpurses said:


> gorgeous!! is this togo sellier??



Thank you  this is Ardennes leather.


----------



## gracie05

Trying to wear my jewelry because I love it so much, even though I’m not going anywhere. This ring ended up becoming one of my unexpected favorite purchases!


----------



## Rockerchic

gracie05 said:


> Trying to wear my jewelry because I love it so much, even though I’m not going anywhere. This ring ended up becoming one of my unexpected favorite purchases!
> View attachment 4728717


Good for you!! Looks beautiful. I've devolved to workout gear, pony tail and no jewelry....


----------



## Scandibabe

GP36 craie/gold


----------



## samfalstaff

Lightsandcities said:


> Out for a supermarket run. The only opportunity for her to be out of the house right now.


What a lovely bag! Ardennes leather photographs so well.


----------



## Dextersmom

I went to my office this afternoon to pick up some things and I brought my Etoupe Evelyne PM with me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gracie05 said:


> Trying to wear my jewelry because I love it so much, even though I’m not going anywhere. This ring ended up becoming one of my unexpected favorite purchases!
> View attachment 4728717



hi *gracie*, do you know the name of your H ring? It will be on the box or your receipt, hopefully ♥️

Feel free to PM me if you prefer, thanks!


----------



## nymeria

Kuschelnudde said:


> Got my Constance 24 at the boutique  today!
> I was a bit bummed that I couldn’t wear it crossbody due to my size (I’m male) but oh well, shoulder it is!


Looks great! Enjoy


----------



## gracie05

VigeeLeBrun said:


> hi *gracie*, do you know the name of your H ring? It will be on the box or your receipt, hopefully [emoji3531]
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you prefer, thanks!



It is the Ever Chaine d’Ancre ring, I think I got it about a year ago 


https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/product/ever-chaine-d-ancre-ring-small-model-H118641Bv00053/


----------



## DrTr

Kuschelnudde said:


> Got my Constance 24 at the boutique  today!
> I was a bit bummed that I couldn’t wear it crossbody due to my size (I’m male) but oh well, shoulder it is!


Love your Constance - looks great on you!  I’m tall, so some bags aren’t crossbody for me either.  But shoulder carry looks fabulous!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HandbagNerd

TeeCee77 said:


> First adventure breaking out of quarantines for a safe social-distanced dinner. Feels nice to get out of the house.


I didn't realize I was missing an acid wash jean jacket until right now. Soooo cute!!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

A few flowers from my garden.


----------



## nymeria

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> A few flowers from my garden.


SO beautiful!!


----------



## LVinCali

First day out for my new Bolide.  Walked 5 minutes to pick up take-out.  The exciting lives we all lead now....   

But very happy to have a bag with feet.

Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Herbag everywhere for now.
I am beginning to glad that I have it.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Herbag everywhere for now.
> I am beginning to glad that I have it.


so pretty!


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> so pretty!


Thank you and I love your red kelly, can not stop staring at it


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you and I love your red kelly, can not stop staring at it


Thank you!  She was my first and remains my favorite.  (But don't tell the others.  )


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Herbag everywhere for now.
> I am beginning to glad that I have it.


Love it ! I want one too .


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Love it ! I want one too .


I saw some on Hermes.com/US


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I saw some on Hermes.com/US


Is it today? I’m looking for it for a while but no luck. Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Two nights ago, black and gold. So beautiful. They are gone now.


----------



## mularice

Just a quick trip out for grocery shopping today!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Two nights ago, black and gold. So beautiful. They are gone now.


Ack...I know it. It will be gone as soon as it appears on the website


----------



## meowlett

Back to freedom.  Airing out my Porosus KC at the golf club.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LVinCali

mularice said:


> View attachment 4732386
> 
> 
> Just a quick trip out for grocery shopping today!



This picture just made me want a Herbag!  What color is that?


----------



## Sofiko

meowlett said:


> Back to freedom.  Airing out my Porosus KC at the golf club.
> View attachment 4732518


Perfect combination all together


----------



## mularice

LVinCali said:


> This picture just made me want a Herbag!  What color is that?



Hi! Thank you!

It’s black on black with gold hardware! Retourne style but I turned it inside out to make it Sellier style


----------



## Hillychristie

We've got 2 more weeks before our lives return to normalcy, at least the measures are easing and confectionery stores are open  !
My mini evelyne has been my trusty COVID19 bag indeed.


----------



## SpeedyJC

This was me today with my Garden Party getting ready to head out to my first real outing in awhile. Was able to do some private shopping at a botique I frequent. It was so nice to be able to do something normal for a change and actually get dressed up.

*please excuse all the cat stuff in background. My cats actually own my home, I just live here.


----------



## catsinthebag

SpeedyJC said:


> This was me today with my Garden Party getting ready to head out to my first real outing in awhile. Was able to do some private shopping at a botique I frequent. It was so nice to be able to do something normal for a change and actually get dressed up.
> 
> *please excuse all the cat stuff in background. My cats actually own my home, I just live here.
> 
> View attachment 4732986



You look great! My cats own my home too ...


----------



## SpeedyJC

catsinthebag said:


> You look great! My cats own my home too ...



Thank you. Cats are such characters.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> We've got 2 more weeks before our lives return to normalcy, at least the measures are easing and confectionery stores are open  !
> My mini evelyne has been my trusty COVID19 bag indeed.


Love your look!!! From the back, I will mistake you for a college student that browsing the store. Everything went together beautifully.


----------



## diane278

My homage to @docride.
After 20+ years of neglect, l have cleaned up my saddle so that it deserves to pose with my Docride customized B. (The B didn’t do any of the work....it just supervised and looked pretty.)


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Love your look!!! From the back, I will mistake you for a college student that browsing the store. Everything went together beautifully.


Thank you for your lovely comments....the denim jacket and dress has been my grab and go look to the supermarket runs during these times.


----------



## docride

diane278 said:


> My homage to @docride.
> After 20+ years of neglect, l have cleaned up my saddle so that it deserves to pose with my Docride customized B. (The B didn’t do any of the work....it just supervised and looked pretty.)
> View attachment 4733670
> View attachment 4733671


Well that is gorgeous!
xo
doc


----------



## lulilu

For those who are (allowed to) venturing out, are people generally wearing masks?


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My homage to @docride.
> After 20+ years of neglect, l have cleaned up my saddle so that it deserves to pose with my Docride customized B. (The B didn’t do any of the work....it just supervised and looked pretty.)
> View attachment 4733670
> View attachment 4733671


Wow, I am impressed!!! You are rock!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

lulilu said:


> For those who are (allowed to) venturing out, are people generally wearing masks?


I do!!! I grew up in Asia so the mask was everyday must-have.
And people in my state are required to have a mask of any kind to enter any store. We all wear masks.


----------



## diane278

lulilu said:


> For those who are (allowed to) venturing out, are people generally wearing masks?


Yes....I’m in Calif. It’s a requirement to enter a store.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> My homage to @docride.
> After 20+ years of neglect, l have cleaned up my saddle so that it deserves to pose with my Docride customized B. (The B didn’t do any of the work....it just supervised and looked pretty.)
> View attachment 4733670
> View attachment 4733671


Both are just truly beautiful.


----------



## SpeedyJC

lulilu said:


> For those who are (allowed to) venturing out, are people generally wearing masks?



I do not go out much but when I do its usually just to walk my dog or the health food shop. People are wearing masks while out because its hard to keep six feet on a side walk. Also to go into health food shop or other shops that are open you have to have mask.


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> My homage to @docride.
> After 20+ years of neglect, l have cleaned up my saddle so that it deserves to pose with my Docride customized B. (The B didn’t do any of the work....it just supervised and looked pretty.)
> View attachment 4733670
> View attachment 4733671


Perfect combo!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LVinCali said:


> First day out for my new Bolide.  Walked 5 minutes to pick up take-out.  The exciting lives we all lead now....
> 
> But very happy to have a bag with feet.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy!
> 
> View attachment 4731875


A few mins is better than nothing!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kuschelnudde said:


> Got my Constance 24 at the boutique  today!
> I was a bit bummed that I couldn’t wear it crossbody due to my size (I’m male) but oh well, shoulder it is!


You look fab wearing it that way !!


----------



## loh

mularice said:


> View attachment 4732386
> 
> 
> Just a quick trip out for grocery shopping today!



Yowzers!  Gorgeous!



meowlett said:


> Back to freedom.  Airing out my Porosus KC at the golf club.
> View attachment 4732518



For some reason, this evokes Audrey Hepburn for me.  Tres chic.


----------



## tlamdang08

Deleted,wrong thread.


----------



## Dupsy

lulilu said:


> For those who are (allowed to) venturing out, are people generally wearing masks?



It’s only a recommendation here: initially almost everyone did, now I’d say 50%. It’s scary to go get groceries


----------



## mularice

lulilu said:


> For those who are (allowed to) venturing out, are people generally wearing masks?



I’m in London, UK.
Not mandatory but I prefer to use a face mask. I’d rather protect others, we don’t know who has it (without showing symptoms). For all I know, I might carry it without knowing.

I’d say a good proportion are using face masks and gloves but due to being pricey and sometimes difficult to get hold of, I understand why some people might not be able to use protective gear.

My masks are black to match my outfits and bag [emoji23]


----------



## Hermezzy

Kuschelnudde said:


> Got my Constance 24 at the boutique  today!
> I was a bit bummed that I couldn’t wear it crossbody due to my size (I’m male) but oh well, shoulder it is!


Beautiful bag- it suits you very well.  Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

meowlett said:


> Back to freedom.  Airing out my Porosus KC at the golf club.
> View attachment 4732518


So gorgeous I gasped at the picture....


----------



## diane278

I’m going boulder shopping today.   Yes, I’m taking a clutch.  It’s a all outdoors so I think it’s safe with masks and 6’ of space between us and anyone else. 
(The clunky hiking boots are for both practicality and they make me feel _free_...even though they look, well...clunky. And I’ve dressed worse during many days the past two months.)


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’m going boulder shopping today.   Yes, I’m taking a clutch.  It’s a all outdoors so I think it’s safe with masks and 6’ of space between us and anyone else.
> (The clunky hiking boots are for both practicality and they make me feel _free_...even though they look, well...clunky. And I’ve dressed worse during many days the past two months.)
> 
> View attachment 4738347


Oh I love the boots. You are a rock star.


----------



## tlamdang08

Put my new gold/white sandals into action. Happy safe weekend everyone.


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> I’m going boulder shopping today.   Yes, I’m taking a clutch.  It’s a all outdoors so I think it’s safe with masks and 6’ of space between us and anyone else.
> (The clunky hiking boots are for both practicality and they make me feel _free_...even though they look, well...clunky. And I’ve dressed worse during many days the past two months.)
> 
> View attachment 4738347


You are ROCKIN' that outfit ( anyone else for a truly bad pun?)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

nymeria said:


> You are ROCKIN' that outfit ( anyone else for a truly bad pun?)


Thank you.
It was a bit of a ROCKY experience. They deliver the boulders to your house and leave them on a pallet, but they don’t have a crane to place them. I thought I’d save a little money arranging it myself, despite my lack of knowledge.  
But I’m not really interested in yards, I just want it done. So I’m going to use a landscaping company to do it all.


----------



## loh

Off to pick up our sushi dinner.  Yum!


----------



## Rockerchic

loh said:


> Off to pick up sushi dinner.  Yum!


 Potiron?? 30 or 35?? gorgeous


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Off to pick up sushi dinner.  Yum!


I am eyeing on something with this color. Maybe a small compact wallet to start with. Thanks for sharing. Beautiful!!!


----------



## loh

Rockerchic said:


> Potiron?? 30 or 35?? gorgeous





tlamdang08 said:


> I am eyeing on something with this color. Maybe a small compact wallet to start with. Thanks for sharing. Beautiful!!!



Thank you!  @Rockerchic, you're close - Feu 30!


----------



## Rockerchic

loh said:


> Thank you!  @Rockerchic, you're close - Feu 30!


Love it!!!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Put my new gold/white sandals into action. Happy safe weekend everyone.


Love everything in your photo ! You have a nice garden in the background. 
How comfy are your sandals? I asked my SA for one pairs as well and will pick up when the store reopens.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Love everything in your photo ! You have a nice garden in the background.
> How comfy are your sandals? I asked my SA for one pairs as well and will pick up when the store reopens.


Thank you. My patio just added a mosquito net and the whole garden looks like our family room outdoor. We spent most of our time outdoors nowadays .
The Amica sandals are very comfortable for an all-day walk. I love it more than the Oran or the Osis sandals.
The first pair that did not give me any blisters on the first day.
. I recommend it .


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you. My patio just added a mosquito net and the whole garden looks like our family room outdoor. We spent most of our time outdoors nowadays .
> The Amica sandals are very comfortable for an all-day walk. I love it more than the Oran or the Osis sandals.
> The first pair that did not give me any blisters on the first day.
> . I recommend it .


Thank you for letting me know that I have made a right choice . I’ve seen the photo on H.com and love the color combination of this sandals. 
I have a sunroom in my house too and really enjoy it during summertime. I’m thinking of getting the hammock now so I can take a little nap at noon


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Thank you for letting me know that I have made a right choice . I’ve seen the photo on H.com and love the color combination of this sandals.
> I have a sunroom in my house too and really enjoy it during summertime. I’m thinking of getting the hammock now so I can take a little nap at noon


Awesome let keep me posted when you get your sandals. Love to be twin sandals with you.


----------



## mularice

loh said:


> Off to pick up our sushi dinner.  Yum!



This colour and twilly combo makes me smile!


----------



## tlamdang08

Taking a quick stop at Sunset Cliff today. People behave and obey the 6 feet distance, wearing a mask and some families even enjoy fishing near the cliff.
I am afraid to stand close to the cliff or go down to the shoreline....


----------



## cynttl

Chilling out with a cup of latte!


----------



## mularice

Stocking up on my favourite Chinese baked buns at the Oriental Supermarket! Trusty Herbag as usual!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> Taking a quick stop at Sunset Cliff today. People behave and obey the 6 feet distance, wearing a mask and some families even enjoy fishing near the cliff.
> I am afraid to stand close to the cliff or go down to the shoreline....


These are beautiful photos !! Great that you enjoy the outdoors and sharing them with us.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mularice said:


> View attachment 4739749
> 
> 
> Stocking up on my favourite Chinese baked buns at the Oriental Supermarket! Trusty Herbag as usual!


This is one of the best Oriental supermarkets that I've ever seen.  So organized and clean.


----------



## tlamdang08

chkpfbeliever said:


> These are beautiful photos !! Great that you enjoy the outdoors and sharing them with us.


You are welcome.
I am glad that some of the Beach activities are allowed and police officers are everywhere to reinforce the rules if needed. My local beaches still remaining  close to the public.


----------



## mularice

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is one of the best Oriental supermarkets that I've ever seen.  So organized and clean.



I live in London and honestly, I’m so lucky to have this near me!

It’s relatively new (they expanded the original store) and it’s really spacious and well stocked for a location outside of Chinatown! Couldn’t resist a quick selfie as I noticed they have this huge mirror in there!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Me and my Garden Party again. I just love this bag so much.


----------



## HeatherZE

mularice said:


> I live in London and honestly, I’m so lucky to have this near me!
> 
> It’s relatively new (they expanded the original store) and it’s really spacious and well stocked for a location outside of Chinatown! Couldn’t resist a quick selfie as I noticed they have this huge mirror in there!


Where is this? Bayswater?


----------



## mularice

HeatherZE said:


> Where is this? Bayswater?



It’s Tian Tian Oriental Supermarket in Canary Wharf!

They offer online delivery too!

I’m so happy because they get bakery goods in from Golden Gate Bakery in Chinatown and it’s my favourite Chinese bakery!


----------



## diane278

My plan today was to stay home.......but we (my Medor & I) ended up going to a gift store for their sea salt taffy......and loved this blue & white display. I had the entire store to myself...with the exception of the owner.


----------



## Rockerchic

diane278 said:


> My plan today was to stay home.......but we (my Medor & I) ended up going to a gift store for their sea salt taffy......and loved this blue & white display. I had the entire store to myself...with the exception of the owner.
> View attachment 4740684


wow!! How fun. I can not wait to get out. I'm in awe of you carrying a clutch on the daily...I finally sold all of mine or sent to consignment because I just can't make them work for me. I especially love the medor...Rockerchic and all...


----------



## diane278

Rockerchic said:


> wow!! How fun. I can not wait to get out. I'm in awe of you carrying a clutch on the daily...I finally sold all of mine or sent to consignment because I just can't make them work for me. I especially love the medor...Rockerchic and all...


I love it too. I call it my “Heavy Metal Clutch”. Now I’ll think of it as my Heavy Metal Rockerchic Clutch! By the look of its patina, it’s partied at a few rock concerts itself.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> My plan today was to stay home.......but we (my Medor & I) ended up going to a gift store for their sea salt taffy......and loved this blue & white display. I had the entire store to myself...with the exception of the owner.
> View attachment 4740684



This whole picture is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> This whole picture is absolutely gorgeous!


The woman who owns the store worked at the White House when she was younger, doing flower arrangements for events.  Her store always looks beautiful. She has a great eye for putting things together.


----------



## nymeria

diane278 said:


> My plan today was to stay home.......but we (my Medor & I) ended up going to a gift store for their sea salt taffy......and loved this blue & white display. I had the entire store to myself...with the exception of the owner.
> View attachment 4740684


Every detail is just gorgeous- but the addition of the Medor is just what it needed! And I bet the outing, and having a lovely time with the owner was even better. So happy you had a great time


----------



## SpeedyJC

tlamdang08 said:


> Taking a quick stop at Sunset Cliff today. People behave and obey the 6 feet distance, wearing a mask and some families even enjoy fishing near the cliff.
> I am afraid to stand close to the cliff or go down to the shoreline....



I love it. What size is that if you dont mind me asking? Herbag is on my list, I keep checking the website for it but it never seems to be in stock.


----------



## tlamdang08

SpeedyJC said:


> I love it. What size is that if you dont mind me asking? Herbag is on my list, I keep checking the website for it but it never seems to be in stock.


I think it is a size 31.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Spring has finally arrived!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 1gunro

Beautiful photo! I love your sandals, bag, and I also love both of your tunic coverups in these last photos! You are inspiring me to actually wear mine out and about, not just for the pool!!



tlamdang08 said:


> Taking a quick stop at Sunset Cliff today. People behave and obey the 6 feet distance, wearing a mask and some families even enjoy fishing near the cliff.
> I am afraid to stand close to the cliff or go down to the shoreline....


----------



## tlamdang08

1gunro said:


> Beautiful photo! I love your sandals, bag, and I also love both of your tunic coverups in these last photos! You are inspiring me to actually wear mine out and about, not just for the pool!!


 woohoo Thank you! Please wear them as a regular tunic, they are beautiful with a short or a maxi dress. And share your photos please


----------



## loh

Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4741427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring has finally arrived!




Love this!  All the colors in this picture are so happy!


----------



## Pampelmuse

loh said:


> Love this!  All the colors in this picture are so happy!


Thank you, loh!


----------



## tlamdang08

The morning started with a drive-through coffee shop


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> The morning started with a drive-through coffee shop



Hope you enjoyed your coffee and day!  I should post my clic clac twin picture.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Hope you enjoyed your coffee and day!  I should post my clic clac twin picture.


Yes, I did. It was great that I felt a bit back to normal. Now back to shelter at home


----------



## mularice

I love how the bright colours are coming out to play now that the weather is getting better!


----------



## ladysarah

Not really an action shot, more of a still life but love rose sakura...I may actually get a bag now.


----------



## am2022

It’s seldom that I change bags - call it laziness but it’s summer soon and there’s promise of a sunny weekend - figured Miss Toile bolide - should come out and play ! Make it a safe and fun weekend ladies ! ❤️


----------



## momoc

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4741712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really an action shot, more of a still life but love rose sakura...I may actually get a bag now.



So pretty! 

I feel like we got a bunch of awesome photographers on this forum


----------



## hokatie

Went to the small beach town last weekend.


----------



## nymeria

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4741712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really an action shot, more of a still life but love rose sakura...I may actually get a bag now.


What a gorgeous photo- so serene


----------



## nymeria

amacasa said:


> It’s seldom that I change bags - call it laziness but it’s summer soon and there’s promise of a sunny weekend - figured Miss Toile bolide - should come out and play ! Make it a safe and fun weekend ladies ! ❤️


Beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4741712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really an action shot, more of a still life but love rose sakura...I may actually get a bag now.


Just like magazine!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Went to the small beach town last weekend.


Love it!!! 
BTW, H.com just sold a green silk’n compact wallet. I hope you got it
I was too late for it


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it!!!
> BTW, H.com just sold a green silk’n compact wallet. I hope you got it
> I was too late for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741849
> View attachment 4741850


Thank you! 
I’m late too, it’s already gone by the time I saw it .


----------



## SpeedyJC

tlamdang08 said:


> I think it is a size 31.


Thanks!


----------



## HeatherZE

mularice said:


> It’s Tian Tian Oriental Supermarket in Canary Wharf!
> 
> They offer online delivery too!
> 
> I’m so happy because they get bakery goods in from Golden Gate Bakery in Chinatown and it’s my favourite Chinese bakery!


Thank you!! I’ll have to make the trek over there and check it out!


----------



## momasaurus

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4741712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really an action shot, more of a still life but love rose sakura...I may actually get a bag now.


Beautiful photo! Thank you for the calm.


----------



## mularice

HeatherZE said:


> Thank you!! I’ll have to make the trek over there and check it out!



If you drive just be aware that it’s in a residential area that is resident permit holders parking.

My friend said if you drive you need to go at certain times.

However it’s open 10am - 8pm I think.

For bakery items I’d recommend phoning them beforehand as they get deliveries around 5pm every other day or something.


----------



## Serva1

My Silkycity 33 arrived today


----------



## Sofiko

Serva1 said:


> My Silkycity 33 arrived today


Beautiful colors


----------



## Serva1

Sofiko said:


> Beautiful colors


Thank you Sofiko, yes I think so too, love the delicate pink, will go nicely with my white linen outfits and still give a splash of colour 

I also want to thank e v e r y o n e for the likes


----------



## nymeria

Serva1 said:


> My Silkycity 33 arrived today


Gorgeous colors. And it will look just scrumptious with white linen


----------



## tlamdang08

A touch of Red.


----------



## Serva1

nymeria said:


> Gorgeous colors. And it will look just scrumptious with white linen



Thank you nymeria, yes it will brighten a white outfit  and perfect for those days when it’s too hot to wear a moussie.


----------



## honhon

Serva1 said:


> My Silkycity 33 arrived today


omg i want the same!!!


----------



## undecided45

amacasa said:


> It’s seldom that I change bags - call it laziness but it’s summer soon and there’s promise of a sunny weekend - figured Miss Toile bolide - should come out and play ! Make it a safe and fun weekend ladies ! ❤️


This bolide is STUNNING! Love the color of the leather with the toile. Have a great and safe weekend as well!


----------



## diane278

Going out for curbside pickup. I think I should celebrate stage 2 of reopening and stop by the donut shop for some refined carbs on the way....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Going out for curbside pickup. I think I should celebrate stage 2 of reopening and stop by the donut shop for some refined carbs on the way....
> View attachment 4742924



You look great!  And yes, I think donuts are in order to celebrate the start of stage 2 and the weekend!


----------



## Serva1

honhon said:


> omg i want the same!!!


Glad you like it honhon and I hope you can find it. Currently available online at the French site. There are two sizes, mine is the smaller one.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Thanks to everybody for your likes! Have a great weekend!


----------



## am2022

Wine tasting !


----------



## Tonimichelle

A rare trip to the seaside, not remotely glamorous! I spent the first couple of weeks in lockdown trying to find a pair of converse that matched / went ok with my Birkin. I think this is as good as it will get!


----------



## passion.du.jour

amacasa said:


> Wine tasting !


Thanks for sharing! Some signs that life is "somewhat" returning to normal!


----------



## passion.du.jour

Tonimichelle said:


> A rare trip to the seaside, not remotely glamorous! I spent the first couple of weeks in lockdown trying to find a pair of converse that matched / went ok with my Birkin. I think this is as good as it will get!
> View attachment 4743815


Looks great together - any trip seaside is glamorous in my books now a days.


----------



## Tonimichelle

passion.du.jour said:


> Looks great together - any trip seaside is glamorous in my books now a days.


Thank you, it was the most exciting thing I’ve done in ages!


----------



## nymeria

Tonimichelle said:


> A rare trip to the seaside, not remotely glamorous! I spent the first couple of weeks in lockdown trying to find a pair of converse that matched / went ok with my Birkin. I think this is as good as it will get!
> View attachment 4743815


And its the perfect blue for a seaside trip!


----------



## DR2014

Tonimichelle said:


> A rare trip to the seaside, not remotely glamorous! I spent the first couple of weeks in lockdown trying to find a pair of converse that matched / went ok with my Birkin. I think this is as good as it will get!
> View attachment 4743815


Great idea with your converse!!  Love it.  Going to look for Rouge H converse now lol.


----------



## momasaurus

Serva1 said:


> My Silkycity 33 arrived today


This is so cute! I don't know this bag at all. It's unlined?


----------



## Tonimichelle

DR2014 said:


> Great idea with your converse!!  Love it.  Going to look for Rouge H converse now lol.


 Maybe this colour?!


----------



## Serva1

momasaurus said:


> This is so cute! I don't know this bag at all. It's unlined?


Thank you Moma, it’s easy to like this bag if you love silks  and it has a one colour silk lining. In this case very close to beige sable, the colour behind the tiger.


----------



## diane278

Finally meeting friends again for lunch at a restaurant.....although In an open patio area.....


----------



## DR2014

Tonimichelle said:


> Maybe this colour?!
> View attachment 4744718


perfect!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

Tonimichelle said:


> Maybe this colour?!
> View attachment 4744718


I am waiting for my SO kelly in Rouge H, so when it comes, I will post an action shot with bag and the converse... but of course, you will probably forget all about this by the time it arrives, since I just placed the order 7 weeks ago!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

today’s sunset


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> today’s sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745145


I love those tunics on you!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I love those tunics on you!


I need them to hides my extra. My husband just told me that he feels relaxed because we don’t  look like number 10 when we stand next to each other. We are now double O even .


----------



## pony

tlamdang08 said:


> today’s sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745145


I want to be where you are, wherever that is. Looks great - and you look great too!


----------



## tlamdang08

pony said:


> I want to be where you are, wherever that is. Looks great - and you look great too!


If you visit California US, must take a road trip on Pacific coast highway. It will take a few  days to week to drive but the sceneries is breathtaking


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> today’s sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745145



Just a gorgeous picture all around.  Glad you were able to enjoy a beautiful sunset.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> If you visit California US, must take a road trip on Pacific coast highway. It will take a few  days to week to drive but the sceneries is breathtaking


Oh yes, DH and I did that many years ago, from LA to SF stopping along the way at some lovely inns.  Fabulous drive!


----------



## steffysstyle

Casual Monday!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Just a gorgeous picture all around.  Glad you were able to enjoy a beautiful sunset.


I love to go here Sunrise and sunset to take scenery pictures before.


bagnut1 said:


> Oh yes, DH and I did that many years ago, from LA to SF stopping along the way at some lovely inns.  Fabulous drive!


I am glad that we did the same thing few years ago. I want to do it again sometime soon before the road get crazy again . The problem now is “hotel “. I am afraid to use anything public


----------



## Dupsy

When your annual physical is the highlight of your week


----------



## Dupsy

tlamdang08 said:


> If you visit California US, must take a road trip on Pacific coast highway. It will take a few  days to week to drive but the sceneries is breathtaking



Loove the LA - SD drive along the pacific. Highlight of my drive when I lived in SD
.


----------



## nymeria

Dupsy said:


> When your annual physical is the highlight of your week


Best dressed person in the entire office ( and probably for the week!)


----------



## tlamdang08

Casual for lunch


----------



## tlamdang08

Dupsy said:


> Loove the LA - SD drive along the pacific. Highlight of my drive when I lived in SD
> .


I like to drive on that route every other weekends


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JWiseman

Dupsy said:


> When your annual physical is the highlight of your week



Love this! So chic!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Moma, it’s easy to like this bag if you love silks  and it has a one colour silk lining. In this case very close to beige sable, the colour behind the tiger.


I'm obsessed with these bags now. Of course I love silks! Thank you.


----------



## undecided45

tlamdang08 said:


> Casual for lunch


Such a beautiful outfit and Kelly! I hope you enjoyed lunch


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Dupsy said:


> When your annual physical is the highlight of your week


I love your whole outfit!  Very chic indeed.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4745541
> 
> 
> Casual Monday!


Your pics are always a style inspiration


----------



## steffysstyle

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Your pics are always a style inspiration


Such a lovely compliment, thank you!


----------



## ff2904

I have been using this Picotin 22 nonstop and I love it so much I tried to sell all my other non-Hermes bags because I feel like I will not return to carry them anymore . FYI, I’m only 158cm (5ft2) tall and P22 does not look big at all.


----------



## tlamdang08

undecided45 said:


> Such a beautiful outfit and Kelly! I hope you enjoyed lunch


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Herbag with old Michael Kors strap this week


----------



## bagalogist

B30, H sneakers and Halzan with a hand painted charm in action.


----------



## bagnut1

bagalogist said:


> B30, H sneakers and Halzan with a hand painted charm in action.
> 
> View attachment 4748663
> View attachment 4748666


Lovely!  Did you do the charm?


----------



## mularice

tlamdang08 said:


> Herbag with old Michael Kors strap this week



I really need to find an add on strap that can go crossbody for my Herbags!


----------



## tlamdang08

mularice said:


> I really need to find an add on strap that can go crossbody for my Herbags!


I find that the strap from TPM Evelyn will do a nice crossbody for herbag.


----------



## meowlett

It is sad that my eye doctor appointment is now my highlight of the week.

I am glad that I close Miss Kelly during the car ride as I do drive like a maniac. Kelly's tend to fly around while Birkins always stay put.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> It is sad that my eye doctor appointment is now my highlight of the week.
> 
> I am glad that I close Miss Kelly during the car ride as I do drive like a maniac. Kelly's tend to fly around while Birkins always stay put.
> View attachment 4749093
> View attachment 4749094
> View attachment 4749095



Have a nice day
And drive safe


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MAGJES

amacasa said:


> Wine tasting !


Gorgeous!!


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Have a nice day
> And drive safe


I got stuck behind someone slow on my way back.  So no drama there.  We are in Phase 1.5 officially...  I guess when my H is safe to reopen, there will be a wallet bleeding session in order.


----------



## nymeria

meowlett said:


> It is sad that my eye doctor appointment is now my highlight of the week.
> 
> I am glad that I close Miss Kelly during the car ride as I do drive like a maniac. Kelly's tend to fly around while Birkins always stay put.
> View attachment 4749093
> View attachment 4749094
> View attachment 4749095


Glad you ladies got out for a spin- you both look awesome!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> I got stuck behind someone slow on my way back.  So no drama there.  We are in Phase 1.5 officially...  I guess when my H is safe to reopen, there will be a wallet bleeding session in order.


I’ll get you a tourniquet, just in case the bleeding turns into hemorrhaging.....


----------



## periogirl28

Bags I have used during short grocery runs. Swapped my shortest canvas strap for the TPM Evie in the last photo. I think we have gone through this period quite contentedly and now restrictions have lifted in stages. Retail has been opened for 3 weeks here including all 3 of my local Hermes stores. My SA sent photos and the price list for me to confirm my wish list and I collected my Passifolia in the swiftest visit ever. I am waiting for some missing items before I visit again. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4749384
> 
> View attachment 4749385
> View attachment 4749386
> View attachment 4749387
> View attachment 4749388
> 
> Bags I have used during short grocery runs. Swapped my shortest canvas strap for the TPM Evie in the last photo. I think we have gone through this period quite contentedly and now restrictions have lifted in stages. Retail has been opened for 3 weeks here including all 3 of my local Hermes stores. My SA sent photos and the price list for me to confirm my wish list and I collected my Passifolia in the swiftest visit ever. I am waiting for some missing items before I visit again. Happy Weekend!


Nice dear Periogirl. I have not worn anything H in ages.


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> Nice dear Periogirl. I have not worn anything H in ages.


Well be encouraged. That too will pass!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> Well be encouraged. That too will pass!


Cute as always!!!


----------



## bagalogist

bagnut1 said:


> Lovely!  Did you do the charm?



My very talented Tpf partner in crime drew and painted the charm for me.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4749384
> 
> View attachment 4749385
> View attachment 4749386
> View attachment 4749387
> View attachment 4749388
> 
> Bags I have used during short grocery runs. Swapped my shortest canvas strap for the TPM Evie in the last photo. I think we have gone through this period quite contentedly and now restrictions have lifted in stages. Retail has been opened for 3 weeks here including all 3 of my local Hermes stores. My SA sent photos and the price list for me to confirm my wish list and I collected my Passifolia in the swiftest visit ever. I am waiting for some missing items before I visit again. Happy Weekend!


You look wonderful! It's great to see people ( and H!) out and about and enjoying themselves!!


----------



## periogirl28

nymeria said:


> You look wonderful! It's great to see people ( and H!) out and about and enjoying themselves!!


Thank you! Well these are just grocery runs but I would use my H anyway. I don’t spend time browsing H stores as I used to do.


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Well these are just grocery runs but I would use my H anyway. I don’t spend time browsing H stores as I used to do.


I know- I've tried to wear my kelly every day to work ( alternating with another K or Bolide) for the past 3.5 months. Can't always, but it truly can be the high spot of my day.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Getting ready to go on a stroll with my Garden Party. Can't wait for her sister the Herbag to get here next week.


----------



## samfalstaff

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4749384
> 
> View attachment 4749385
> View attachment 4749386
> View attachment 4749387
> View attachment 4749388
> 
> Bags I have used during short grocery runs. Swapped my shortest canvas strap for the TPM Evie in the last photo. I think we have gone through this period quite contentedly and now restrictions have lifted in stages. Retail has been opened for 3 weeks here including all 3 of my local Hermes stores. My SA sent photos and the price list for me to confirm my wish list and I collected my Passifolia in the swiftest visit ever. I am waiting for some missing items before I visit again. Happy Weekend!


I love the color of your halzan. Is it bleu nuit?


----------



## Rami00

Jigé!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

samfalstaff said:


> I love the color of your halzan. Is it bleu nuit?


Thank you! It's Bleu Saphir.


----------



## xxDxx

Finally out again after 3 months


----------



## elle woods

xxDxx said:


> Finally out again after 3 months
> View attachment 4751389


Love your bag! B25 etain rghw?


----------



## Sofiko

xxDxx said:


> Finally out again after 3 months
> View attachment 4751389


Perfect combo


----------



## xxDxx

elle woods said:


> Love your bag! B25 etain rghw?


Thank you  It‘s a B30 Etain RGHW.



Sofiko said:


> Perfect combo


 Thank you


----------



## meowlett

Not even going to pretend that it is 5pm somewhere.   Just glad to be out with my Rouge Vif B.  My friend calls it the color of the "blood of my enemies."


----------



## samfalstaff

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! It's Bleu Saphir.


Oh, what a lovely blue!


----------



## Toronto Carre

xxDxx said:


> Finally out again after 3 months
> View attachment 4751389


This lovely photo reminds me of pre-covid life. 
I need to go for brunch with friends... stat!


----------



## Hermezzy

ff2904 said:


> I have been using this Picotin 22 nonstop and I love it so much I tried to sell all my other non-Hermes bags because I feel like I will not return to carry them anymore . FYI, I’m only 158cm (5ft2) tall and P22 does not look big at all.


Gorgeous bag...and gorgeous surroundings.  You have lovely taste for interior decoration!


----------



## Hermezzy

Rami00 said:


> Jigé!


Very chic!


----------



## Hermezzy

meowlett said:


> Not even going to pretend that it is 5pm somewhere.   Just glad to be out with my Rouge Vif B.  My friend calls it the color of the "blood of my enemies."
> View attachment 4751703


Love the bag...and the quote!


----------



## thecorporette

xxDxx said:


> Finally out again after 3 months
> View attachment 4751389


I love the bag! Is this etain?


----------



## passion.du.jour

xxDxx said:


> Finally out again after 3 months
> View attachment 4751389


Nice, love that rose too! Yum!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ready for lunch, first time wesring my sandals... has been quite chilly intill now.


----------



## xxDxx

thecorporette said:


> I love the bag! Is this etain?


Yes it is 



passion.du.jour said:


> Nice, love that rose too! Yum!


 Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tinuviel

Solday said:


> Happy New Year ladies! I wish you all happiness and many Hermes purchases in 2019!
> On my way to a New Year party with my favorite bag in 2018
> 
> View attachment 4293525





What color is your birkin ,please.? Beautiful color


----------



## Tinuviel

Purrsey said:


> Miss L is co piloting




Beautiful color


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Many throwbacks ago.....


----------



## steffysstyle

Constance Mini Beige De Weimar.


----------



## Pampelmuse

steffysstyle said:


> Constance Mini Beige De Weimar.
> 
> View attachment 4753539


The new Beige de Weimar looks very elegant ( as does your outfit - as usual). I always associate Weimar with the stunning Anna Amalia library. The colour would match perfectly with the sophisticated interior. Congrats!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Our first time out together, Madame Bolide and I. Very spacy bag , very nice.


----------



## Chrismin

bagalogist said:


> B30, H sneakers and Halzan with a hand painted charm in action.
> 
> View attachment 4748663
> View attachment 4748666


how are you liking the halzan? Love the color of yours!.. i was thinking of getting for my mother's birthday.  Shes a sporty chic kind of lady .. so i thought it would be a great fit for her.. we don't have a store in my city so I havent been personally able to see one yet..


----------



## Chrismin

Pampelmuse said:


> Our first time out together, Madame Bolide and I. Very spacy bag , very nice.
> View attachment 4753880


looks fabulous!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Chrismin said:


> how are you liking the halzan? Love the color of yours!.. i was thinking of getting for my mother's birthday.  Shes a sporty chic kind of lady .. so i thought it would be a great fit for her.. we don't have a store in my city so I havent been personally able to see one yet..


Hej Chrismin, I have a Halzan 31 in gold. I like this bag very much due to its many ways of how to be carried. It is an under the radar bag, both casual and feminine.


----------



## Chrismin

Pampelmuse said:


> Hej Chrismin, I have a Halzan 31 in gold. I like this bag very much due to its many ways of how to be carried. It is an under the radar bag, both casual and feminine.


thanks for the reply!!


----------



## More bags

Pampelmuse said:


> Our first time out together, Madame Bolide and I. Very spacy bag , very nice.
> View attachment 4753880


Congratulations on your Bolide. You look elegant!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hi ho... hi ho... (((u know the rest)))
 Lagoon


----------



## steffysstyle

Pampelmuse said:


> Our first time out together, Madame Bolide and I. Very spacy bag , very nice.
> View attachment 4753880



Looks great on you!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Lunch today 


HERMÈS 24/24 29
Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


----------



## tlamdang08

MaseratiMomma said:


> Lunch today
> View attachment 4754227


My favorite dish at California pizza kitchen. And favorite H color too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MaseratiMomma

tlamdang08 said:


> My favorite dish at California pizza kitchen. And favorite H color too.


That dish is so spicy, it guarantees I’ll drink more than one glass of water, but I order it every time


----------



## Naessi

steffysstyle said:


> Constance Mini Beige De Weimar.
> 
> View attachment 4753539



Such a stunning bag! Is it RGHW or GHW?


----------



## nymeria

Pampelmuse said:


> Our first time out together, Madame Bolide and I. Very spacy bag , very nice.
> View attachment 4753880


Love the Bolide! Looks great on you


----------



## bagalogist

Chrismin said:


> how are you liking the halzan? Love the color of yours!.. i was thinking of getting for my mother's birthday.  Shes a sporty chic kind of lady .. so i thought it would be a great fit for her.. we don't have a store in my city so I havent been personally able to see one yet..



Thank you Chrismin.
I think Halzan is one of the most practical designs from H. There are 4 decent size pockets front and black, plus 1 divider inside.
Besides this, the strap is adjustable, you can hand carry it, carry it at the crook of your arm, shoulder and cross body. I normally carry mine on my shoulder. 
The interior is spacious enough for my Kelly Wallet, small water bottles plus others. Best of all, it is not bulky unless you carry the whole kitchen sink. 
I am sure your mom would love the Halzan!


----------



## lili45

steffysstyle said:


> Constance Mini Beige De Weimar.
> 
> View attachment 4753539


Gorgeous! Tres chic!


----------



## lili45

Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4753073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for lunch, first time wesring my sandals... has been quite chilly intill now.


Gorgeous skirt too!


----------



## lili45

steffysstyle said:


> Happy Mothers Day!
> 
> View attachment 4727552


Just beautiful


----------



## tlamdang08

Favorite  H lipstick #51 Corial Fue


Grist Etain B25 RGHW


----------



## steffysstyle

Naessi said:


> Such a stunning bag! Is it RGHW or GHW?



Thanks! It's GHW.


----------



## steffysstyle

lili45 said:


> Gorgeous! Tres chic!





lili45 said:


> Just beautiful



Thank you


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> Favorite  H lipstick #51 Corial Fue
> View attachment 4754552
> 
> Grist Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754551


Your lipstick goes so well with your scarf!!


----------



## Tinuviel

K28 etain togo ghw


----------



## Tinuviel

K28 etain togo ghw


----------



## Tinuviel

C24 gold epsom ghw


----------



## Tinuviel

C24 rouge casaque epsom ghw


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tinuviel

hermes jypsiere 28 gris perle


----------



## Pampelmuse

nymeria said:


> Love the Bolide! Looks great on you


Thanks, nymeria.


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4753073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for lunch, first time wesring my sandals... has been quite chilly intill now.


This is summer! Enjoy!


----------



## Cilifene

Black B 30 
Necklace: Farandole 120 cm
Bracelet: white clic clac.


----------



## skyqueen

Cilifene said:


> Black B 30
> Necklace: Farandole 120 cm
> Bracelet: white clic clac.
> 
> View attachment 4754940


Fabulous


----------



## Cilifene

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous



Thanks SQ my dear friend!


----------



## Toronto Carre

Cilifene said:


> Black B 30
> Necklace: Farandole 120 cm
> Bracelet: white clic clac.
> 
> View attachment 4754940


Perfection.


----------



## DR2014

Cilifene said:


> Black B 30
> Necklace: Farandole 120 cm
> Bracelet: white clic clac.
> 
> View attachment 4754940


Love your whole outfit and look!!!


----------



## Lejic

Cilifene said:


> Black B 30
> Necklace: Farandole 120 cm
> Bracelet: white clic clac.
> 
> View attachment 4754940


First time I’ve actually loved the way that necklace is styled! You look great!
Not gonna lie though, with all the Hermes goodies, my eyes still keep going to your hair. Looks so healthy and stylish!!


----------



## loh

I'm stopping by the office for the first time in months, so picked up some pastries to brighten everyone's Friday.


----------



## Cilifene

Toronto Carre said:


> Perfection.





DR2014 said:


> Love your whole outfit and look!!!



Thank you SO much!


----------



## Cilifene

Lejic said:


> First time I’ve actually loved the way that necklace is styled! You look great!
> Not gonna lie though, with all the Hermes goodies, my eyes still keep going to your hair. Looks so healthy and stylish!!



Thanks Lejic! So very kind of you!  my style is very casual, wear sneakers most of the time.


----------



## Chrismin

bagalogist said:


> Thank you Chrismin.
> I think Halzan is one of the most practical designs from H. There are 4 decent size pockets front and black, plus 1 divider inside.
> Besides this, the strap is adjustable, you can hand carry it, carry it at the crook of your arm, shoulder and cross body. I normally carry mine on my shoulder.
> The interior is spacious enough for my Kelly Wallet, small water bottles plus others. Best of all, it is not bulky unless you carry the whole kitchen sink.
> I am sure your mom would love the Halzan!


and they are still being made right?


----------



## Rami00

Mimosa vibes


----------



## Rami00

Cilifene said:


> Black B 30
> Necklace: Farandole 120 cm
> Bracelet: white clic clac.
> 
> View attachment 4754940


So chic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cilifene

Rami00 said:


> So chic!



Thank you Rami00


----------



## tlamdang08

While waiting, someone Behind did not want to pay attention to the 6 feet apart. What can you do?


----------



## bfly

Summer is here and the restriction is lessen where I live. Its time to go out and about


----------



## bagalogist

Chrismin said:


> and they are still being made right?


A quick check with SA, apparently still in production


----------



## pinkorchid20

Enjoying my first glass of champagne after lockdown. Glad we are able to go out again, albeit in moderation.


----------



## Chrismin

bagalogist said:


> A quick check with SA, apparently still in production


Thank you !!


----------



## momasaurus

Pampelmuse said:


> Our first time out together, Madame Bolide and I. Very spacy bag , very nice.
> View attachment 4753880


YOu look fabulous!!! The earrings look interesting too.


----------



## momasaurus

Cilifene said:


> Black B 30
> Necklace: Farandole 120 cm
> Bracelet: white clic clac.
> 
> View attachment 4754940


Awesome look!


----------



## periogirl28

Wore my Constance 18 in Black Swift to Dior’s A/W Pre-collection RTW launch last week.


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4756035
> 
> Wore my Constance 18 in Black Swift to Dior’s A/W Pre-collection RTW launch last week.


You always look perfect!


----------



## Genie27

pinkorchid20 said:


> Enjoying my first glass of champagne after lockdown. Glad we are able to go out again, albeit in moderation.
> View attachment 4755917


Love this whole look! And your shoes go perfectly with the dress - please tell me who makes it - the print is very pretty.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Genie27 said:


> Love this whole look! And your shoes go perfectly with the dress - please tell me who makes it - the print is very pretty.


Thanks, dear! It’s last year‘s Dolce & Gabbana fig print. They had several styles in it and I have seen them popping up on designer outlet sites recently so you might get lucky. I usually don’t purchase D & G anymore but the fig is my favorite fruit so I had to make an exception.


----------



## periogirl28

nymeria said:


> You always look perfect!


TU you are too kind!


----------



## Genie27

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks, dear! It’s last year‘s Dolce & Gabbana fig print. They had several styles in it and I have seen them popping up on designer outlet sites recently so you might get lucky. I usually don’t purchase D & G anymore but the fig is my favorite fruit so I had to make an exception.


Thank you! D&G is one of the few brands that actually cut for my shape. I have stayed away in recent years but may have to reconsider after feeling frustrated with several others who just don’t suit me.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Cilifene said:


> Black B 30
> Necklace: Farandole 120 cm
> Bracelet: white clic clac.
> 
> View attachment 4754940


Love everything about this ensemble!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pinkorchid20

Genie27 said:


> Thank you! D&G is one of the few brands that actually cut for my shape. I have stayed away in recent years but may have to reconsider after feeling frustrated with several others who just don’t suit me.


D&G used to be the only designer brand I wore for summer over years as I could nearly purchase their dresses blind in the same size - they would always fit. However, they haven’t really progressed in terms of style so I branched out. But feeling a similar frustration as you do with many of the brands I tried. I was surprised that H offered a couple of lovely fitted dresses (e.g. in denim) this summer which fit like a glove but I wasn’t too keen on the prices considering Homeoffice and lockdown.


----------



## DR2014

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks, dear! It’s last year‘s Dolce & Gabbana fig print. They had several styles in it and I have seen them popping up on designer outlet sites recently so you might get lucky. I usually don’t purchase D & G anymore but the fig is my favorite fruit so I had to make an exception.


Samantha Sung has a beautiful fig print dress right now, but the skirt is a full cut.  Saks has it.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> While waiting, someone Behind did not want to pay attention to the 6 feet apart. What can you do?


Yes, I have the same situation like you. I think some people just don’t care about social distancing.


----------



## pinkorchid20

DR2014 said:


> Samantha Sung has a beautiful fig print dress right now, but the skirt is a full cut.  Saks has it.


Thank you! Had never heard of that line. Glad a few of our German retailers seem to stock it, the cuts are gorgeous.


----------



## jpezmom

loh said:


> I'm stopping by the office for the first time in months, so picked up some pastries to brighten everyone's Friday.


Beautiful Kelly! Can you share the color and size?  Can’t tell if it’s Vert Cypress K28?


----------



## loh

jpezmom said:


> Beautiful Kelly! Can you share the color and size?  Can’t tell if it’s Vert Cypress K28?



Thank you!  She's K28 in vert fonce.


----------



## jpezmom

loh said:


> Thank you!  She's K28 in vert fonce.


Love this!  Adding to the wish list.  I am really liking the deeper green tones. Thank you!


----------



## Cilifene

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Love everything about this ensemble!



Thank you


----------



## aless

First outing for my rodeo! And first time at the beach this year, too.


----------



## DR2014

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you! Had never heard of that line. Glad a few of our German retailers seem to stock it, the cuts are gorgeous.


Glad that it is in Germany too!  I think those dresses are so pretty.


----------



## acrowcounted

I never thought I’d love etoupe but when I modeled my new K25 against my typical wardrobe of a T-shirt and jeans, it just seems casual and effortless.


----------



## lolakitten

Saturday outing!  Was nice to feel a little bit of normality.


----------



## nymeria

acrowcounted said:


> I never thought I’d love etoupe but when I modeled my new K25 against my typical wardrobe of a T-shirt and jeans, it just seems casual and effortless.
> View attachment 4756655


Looks absolutely great!


----------



## cafecreme15

Finally switched back to my leather bags from my coated canvas bags! Evie came with me to the park today, where we laid in the sun and read a book.


----------



## hokatie

cafecreme15 said:


> Finally switched back to my leather bags from my coated canvas bags! Evie came with me to the park today, where we laid in the sun and read a book.


Your beautiful Evie reminds me that I haven’t take mine out for a while since the pandemic began. Missing my Evie so much.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

Braise mini K (vogue challenge)


----------



## heifer

Weekend trip in Milan to visit my darling nephew.
Took my B30 in Black with me.


----------



## Four Tails

hokatie said:


> Your beautiful Evie reminds me that I haven’t take mine out for a while since the pandemic began. Missing my Evie so much.


Same. I had not even taken my Evelyne out in a very long time prior to the pandemic (November!). That's going to change.

Also, here is my "action" shot from the first time I went to the dry cleaners since February. I posted her in my car on the passenger seat thread. Here we are on that trip.


----------



## tlamdang08

Early Bird


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Early Bird


Early bird always gets something. What did you get?


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Early bird always gets something. What did you get?


   Nothing, I add my son to my account for easy transfer money 
My appointment is  on Jun 28 though.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Nothing, I add my son to my account for easy transfer money
> My appointment is  on Jun 28 though.


I can’t wait to see your upcoming reveal


----------



## tlamdang08

heifer said:


> Weekend trip in Milan to visit my darling nephew.
> Took my B30 in Black with me.


I love the way you tie your scarf. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mularice

It’s my birthday today and shops in the UK reopened since lockdown!
So naturally, I headed straight to H!
Unfortunately, nothing of interest but my SA knew it was my birthday and gave me some flowers and chocolates in a H bag. I only noticed when I got home that he included one of those assemble your own horse head charm! Very cute!


----------



## loh

mularice said:


> It’s my birthday today and shops in the UK reopened since lockdown!
> So naturally, I headed straight to H!
> Unfortunately, nothing of interest but my SA knew it was my birthday and gave me some flowers and chocolates in a H bag. I only noticed when I got home that he included one of those assemble your own horse head charm! Very cute!
> View attachment 4758489
> View attachment 4758487




Happy birthday!  Nice that you were able to hit the H to treat yourself, at least to view some goodies.  What a sweet surprise from your SA.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Hap


mularice said:


> It’s my birthday today and shops in the UK reopened since lockdown!
> So naturally, I headed straight to H!
> Unfortunately, nothing of interest but my SA knew it was my birthday and gave me some flowers and chocolates in a H bag. I only noticed when I got home that he included one of those assemble your own horse head charm! Very cute!
> View attachment 4758489
> View attachment 4758487


Happy birthday!


----------



## tlamdang08

mularice said:


> It’s my birthday today and shops in the UK reopened since lockdown!
> So naturally, I headed straight to H!
> Unfortunately, nothing of interest but my SA knew it was my birthday and gave me some flowers and chocolates in a H bag. I only noticed when I got home that he included one of those assemble your own horse head charm! Very cute!
> View attachment 4758489
> View attachment 4758487


Beautiful Birthday gifts!!! You looks lovely too. Enjoy your birthday!!


----------



## mularice

loh said:


> Happy birthday!  Nice that you were able to hit the H to treat yourself, at least to view some goodies.  What a sweet surprise from your SA.





MaseratiMomma said:


> Hap
> 
> Happy birthday!





tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful Birthday gifts!!! You looks lovely too. Enjoy your birthday!!



Thank you all for the birthday wishes!

I was very happy that stores opened today! I’m not disappointed that there were no H things for me to get, just happy that H are so good to their clients!


----------



## meowlett

Almost five o'clock here.


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Almost five o'clock here.
> View attachment 4758612


Beautiful, but 5 o’clock and coffee . You are brave


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nymeria

mularice said:


> It’s my birthday today and shops in the UK reopened since lockdown!
> So naturally, I headed straight to H!
> Unfortunately, nothing of interest but my SA knew it was my birthday and gave me some flowers and chocolates in a H bag. I only noticed when I got home that he included one of those assemble your own horse head charm! Very cute!
> View attachment 4758489
> View attachment 4758487


Happy birthday!! What lovely presents from your SA, and what a gorgeous day!


----------



## mularice

nymeria said:


> Happy birthday!! What lovely presents from your SA, and what a gorgeous day!


Thank you!
Yes the weather held out and was actually quite warm for London! So all in all, it was a lovely birthday!
Honestly wasn’t expecting anything but as it was first day of reopening and my birthday, I thought it was a nice touch. I’m guessing they do this for all their clients if they know it’s their birthday!


----------



## DR2014

meowlett said:


> Almost five o'clock here.
> View attachment 4758612


Love your posts, @meowlett ! You have real joie de vivre!


----------



## 3degree

mularice said:


> It’s my birthday today and shops in the UK reopened since lockdown!
> So naturally, I headed straight to H!
> Unfortunately, nothing of interest but my SA knew it was my birthday and gave me some flowers and chocolates in a H bag. I only noticed when I got home that he included one of those assemble your own horse head charm! Very cute!
> View attachment 4758489
> View attachment 4758487


You have a very thoughtful sales associate; happy birthday!


----------



## Solday

Tinuviel said:


> What color is your birkin ,please.? Beautiful color


 
Thank you dear! It’s rouge H.


----------



## jenayb

Headed out this morning to grab coffee. 

View attachment 4760766


----------



## Rockerchic

jenaywins said:


> Headed out this morning to grab coffee.
> 
> View attachment 4760766


The bag!!!! The car!!!! The bracelets!!! perfection!


----------



## jenayb

Rockerchic said:


> The bag!!!! The car!!!! The bracelets!!! perfection!



Hey, girl!!!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

The news on the radio was dreadful but I was lucky to have the love of my life (well one of my loves) with me that reminds me to appreciate some tiniest happiness in life.


----------



## Naessi

Dear Bolide joined me on a picnic by the lake today.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## tlamdang08

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4760919


I wish i can see your whole outfit.


----------



## mcpro

tlamdang08 said:


> I wish i can see your whole outfit.


   next time


----------



## Rockerchic

love to see everybody getting out and about again!


----------



## hokatie

My picotin is with me at the store today for my first appointment after reopening


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mularice

hokatie said:


> My picotin is with me at the store today for my first appointment after reopening


So pretty in pink!


----------



## hokatie

mularice said:


> So pretty in pink!


Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting for my DH to has his first haircut since lockdown. 
Kelly25 is with me.


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting for my DH to has his first haircut since lockdown.
> Kelly25 is with me.


Twins with you on the galop ring!!


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> Twins with you on the galop ring!!


 .they just have the new one-double head, I am Thinking....


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> .they just have the new one-double head, I am Thinking....


Is this the one you mean?


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/galop-hermes-ring-small-model-H219680Bv00046/


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> Is this the one you mean?
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/galop-hermes-ring-small-model-H219680Bv00046/


Yes, is it adorable?


----------



## tlamdang08

Back to my normal routine 
I am in love with this comfy style


----------



## Naessi

Out in the countryside with my Bolide. She is matching the colours of the house.


----------



## mularice

tlamdang08 said:


> Back to my normal routine
> I am in love with this comfy style
> View attachment 4762676


Love this! I’m always so envious when people wear colour and it looks beautiful and I only wear black white and grey!
You look very stylish and comfortable!


----------



## tlamdang08

mularice said:


> Love this! I’m always so envious when people wear colour and it looks beautiful and I only wear black white and grey!
> You look very stylish and comfortable!


Thank you   
I love to wear neutral too, it depends on the mood


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Back to my normal routine
> I am in love with this comfy style
> View attachment 4762676



Comfy and colorful!  So cute!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Comfy and colorful!  So cute!


Thank you


----------



## cassisberry

Today’s bag was a Kelly with a Toolbox strap


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hokatie said:


> My picotin is with me at the store today for my first appointment after reopening


How cute!!! I really need to learn how to do that twilly flower!
Was that pic taken just before you were offered that fabulous Kelly!!!???? How exciting!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

Israeli_Flava said:


> How cute!!! I really need to learn how to do that twilly flower!
> Was that pic taken just before you were offered that fabulous Kelly!!!???? How exciting!!!!!


Thank you!   Yes, I was waiting for SA to get things ready for me and then a surprise to come in later.


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes, is it adorable?


Very much so!!!  I must see in person!


----------



## DR2014

First time out to dinner in 3 months, for my DH’s birthday!!


----------



## DR2014

DR2014 said:


> First time out to dinner in 3 months, for my DH’s birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763036


that picture came out sideways!


----------



## DR2014

trying again:


----------



## nymeria

Naessi said:


> View attachment 4762684
> 
> Out in the countryside with my Bolide. She is matching the colours of the house.


Gorgeous


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> trying again:
> View attachment 4763154


Are you having a picnic Birthday? Nice!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

So in love with my new hat!


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> trying again:
> View attachment 4763154


Happy, happy birthday to him. Gotta say, although I love the colors of the calvi and bastia ( SO summery and fun) who wouldn't kill for a cat facemask?


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Are you having a picnic Birthday? Nice!!!


A local (beach) restaurant started serving outside with the tables far apart. I have to say, it felt a little stressful to go out...


----------



## DR2014

nymeria said:


> Happy, happy birthday to him. Gotta say, although I love the colors of the calvi and bastia ( SO summery and fun) who wouldn't kill for a cat facemask?


Thank you, @nymeria!  Ha ha! It belongs to my DD.  It reverses to a pretty plaid.  I would use it if it were bigger!  The tailor we use made them for her customers, plus the striped one in the picture.


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> Thank you, @nymeria!  Ha ha! It belongs to my DD.  It reverses to a pretty plaid.  I would use it if it were bigger!  The tailor we use made them for her customers, plus the striped one in the picture.


I have to say- that picture just puts a smile on my face! This morning, all over again- LOVE it   Have a lovely weekend


----------



## louien

2005 vache naturalle 40 phw—going nowhere!


----------



## mularice

Went out to look for furniture for a new apartment! Wore my new sale dress from Zara (my bf said it wasn’t casual enough?!). With the black & GHW Herbag.


----------



## bfly

Time to wear my gator CDC.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pampelmuse

louien said:


> 2005 vache naturalle 40 phw—going nowhere!
> 
> View attachment 4763600


Two beauties combined!


----------



## hokatie

This picotin is my everyday bag for now


----------



## tlamdang08

Love this heel!!!


----------



## inaiinai

Finally able to go out after long period of lockdown. Just as well the bag's arrival was timely, taking her out 1st time.


----------



## jyyanks

Father’s Day social distancing BBQ with my VN Bolide!


----------



## Iffi

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## nymeria

jyyanks said:


> Father’s Day social distancing BBQ with my VN Bolide!


OMG!! That is gorgeous    Is that a 35? And ( I know being nosy) what year if I may ask?


----------



## jyyanks

Thank you so much - I fell in love with this bag when a lovely tpf’er posted it on her blog. I met her at a NYC meetup and when she told me it was for sale, I pounced! You’re not being nosy at all.  It’s  either a 35 or 37 and it’s from 1997.


----------



## nymeria

jyyanks said:


> Thank you so much - I fell in love with this bag when a lovely tpf’er posted it on her blog. I met her at a NYC meetup and when she told me it was for sale, I pounced! You’re not being nosy at all.  It’s  either a 35 or 37 and it’s from 1997.


Well, I'm from NY as well- so when we finally DO have a meetup, please wear this beauty ( although you have so many great bags, if I remember correctly, I'd be thrilled to see any of them!!)


----------



## momasaurus

jyyanks said:


> Father’s Day social distancing BBQ with my VN Bolide!


When did you get this fabulous bag??? I love it.


----------



## hers4eva

jyyanks said:


> Father’s Day social distancing BBQ with my VN Bolide!



It’s gorgeous  love the leather too.

What does VN mean and what kind of leather is it made of?


----------



## Four Tails

hers4eva said:


> It’s gorgeous  love the leather too.
> 
> What does VN mean and what kind of leather is it made of?


The type of leather is VN, which is Vache Natural or Vache Naturelle. Think of untreated vachetta, à la Louis Vuitton.


----------



## jyyanks

nymeria said:


> Well, I'm from NY as well- so when we finally DO have a meetup, please wear this beauty ( although you have so many great bags, if I remember correctly, I'd be thrilled to see any of them!!)



Thank you!!! You are so sweet!  Can’t wait until we can have a NYC meetup again and look forward to meeting you then. Will bring this bag - it’s



momasaurus said:


> When did you get this fabulous bag??? I love it.


Hope you are well!!!  This is an oldie!  I think iacquired it after my 2nd meetup so it’s at least 5-7 Years old!



hers4eva said:


> It’s gorgeous  love the leather too.
> 
> What does VN mean and what kind of leather is it made of?




thank you!!! As @Four Tails has pointed out, it’s Vache Natural but has been ‘patina’d’ so it’s not in it’s ‘naked’ state.


----------



## DR2014

Looking forward to an NYC meet up some day!!


----------



## scarlet555

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4760919


 Killed my eyes with this vibrant color!  What is the color of this gem?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new Mykonos blue tpm evelyne in In n out Burger that just started dine ins.


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> Looking forward to an NYC meet up some day!!


It will really be terrific!!


----------



## hokatie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My new Mykonos blue tpm evelyne in In n out Burger that just started dine ins.


Beautiful Evie   .


----------



## VertColSwift

inaiinai said:


> Finally able to go out after long period of lockdown. Just as well the bag's arrival was timely, taking her out 1st time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764468


I feel Breathless. This bag is fantastic


----------



## Swedishstyle

Iffi said:


> Happy Sunday everyone
> View attachment 4764909


I love your Halzan! May I please ask what color and size it is? Thank you.


----------



## tlamdang08

Silk tote bag and Transat shoes for 80-degree day


----------



## 1gunro

I love your style @tiamdang08! Beautiful once again! ❤️


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> Silk tote bag and Transat shoes for 80-degree day


As always you look flawless!!


----------



## tlamdang08

1gunro said:


> I love your style @tiamdang08! Beautiful once again! ❤





MrsMBunboxing said:


> As always you look flawless!!


Thank you Ladies   
COS brand : quality, contemporary looks, wallet friendly


----------



## steffysstyle

Mini Constance in Barenia


----------



## spiderlily89

Sunny winters day out today ☀️


----------



## A bottle of Red

@steffysstyle  you look so summery! Lovely look


----------



## steffysstyle

A bottle of Red said:


> @steffysstyle  you look so summery! Lovely look



Thank you!


----------



## DreamingPink

steffysstyle said:


> Mini Constance in Barenia
> 
> View attachment 4769215


You look better than a magazine model!


----------



## steffysstyle

DreamingPink said:


> You look better than a magazine model!



You are too kind! Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Four Tails

spiderlily89 said:


> Sunny winters day out today ☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769535


Perfect Kelly. Looks great!


----------



## spiderlily89

Four Tails said:


> Perfect Kelly. Looks great!


 Thank you!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Big B to work. 
Little B to play.


----------



## jyyanks

TeeCee77 said:


> Big B to work.
> Little B to play.
> 
> View attachment 4770418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770419


 Omg ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Four Tails

Again, standing in line to pick up today's beer can release at the brewery. This is as much of an outing as I get these days.

This watch is perpetual through the year 2499 (not a typo) and winding it up after it stops takes for-!!-ever, so according to the date on the face it's April 7, 2020. The last day I wore this watch was April 3. I set the hour of the day to be correct though! Can't wait for the jeweler to reopen so I can send this watch and some of its siblings off for service.


----------



## acrowcounted

Using my first special order B25 before she gets a break for my new SO which I’ve just been informed is ready for me to pick up!


----------



## nymeria

acrowcounted said:


> Using my first special order B25 before she gets a break for my new SO which I’ve just been informed is ready for me to pick up!
> View attachment 4770462


Very exciting!! This one is gorgeous, so I cant wait to see the new arrival


----------



## Rockerchic

Four Tails said:


> Again, standing in line to pick up today's beer can release at the brewery. This is as much of an outing as I get these days.
> 
> This watch is perpetual through the year 2499 (not a typo) and winding it up after it stops takes for-!!-ever, so according to the date on the face it's April 7, 2020. The last day I wore this watch was April 3. I set the hour of the day to be correct though! Can't wait for the jeweler to reopen so I can send this watch and some of its siblings off for service.
> 
> View attachment 4770446


Awesome to get your B out and about!! I loved Brewery day when I lived in Boston. Sadly no longer have a brewery close by.


----------



## periogirl28

Out for a totally socially distanced lunch for DH’s birthday. Zara dress, Espadrille wedges by the company who supplies Hermes, Rouge Casaque Kelly 25. Happy weekend!


----------



## Rockerchic

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4770959
> 
> Out for a totally socially distanced lunch for DH’s birthday. Zara dress, Espadrille wedges by the company who supplies Hermes, Rouge Casaque Kelly 25. Happy weekend!


RC is such a great color. You look lovely. Have fun!!


----------



## Four Tails

Rockerchic said:


> Awesome to get your B out and about!! I loved Brewery day when I lived in Boston. Sadly no longer have a brewery close by.


Oh man, Boston breweries are awesome. Trillium and Tree House are the biggest reasons we would move to Boston. We were just talking about this yesterday. Hah!


----------



## periogirl28

Rockerchic said:


> RC is such a great color. You look lovely. Have fun!!


Thank you!


----------



## Rockerchic

Four Tails said:


> Oh man, Boston breweries are awesome. Trillium and Tree House are the biggest reasons we would move to Boston. We were just talking about this yesterday. Hah!


I lived in the Seaport and Trillium was a couple blocks from my apartment....I miss it so much!


----------



## acrowcounted

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4770959
> 
> Out for a totally socially distanced lunch for DH’s birthday. Zara dress, Espadrille wedges by the company who supplies Hermes, Rouge Casaque Kelly 25. Happy weekend!


Love this dress on you!


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4770959
> 
> Out for a totally socially distanced lunch for DH’s birthday. Zara dress, Espadrille wedges by the company who supplies Hermes, Rouge Casaque Kelly 25. Happy weekend!


You look fab as always- have a great time!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

steffysstyle said:


> Mini Constance in Barenia
> 
> View attachment 4769215


You are a neutral GODDESS to me


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Matchy matchy!!


----------



## FashionForwardChick

TeeCee77 said:


> Big B to work.
> Little B to play.
> 
> View attachment 4770418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770419


omg may I ask what kind of car you're riding in? it's lovely


----------



## TeeCee77

FashionForwardChick said:


> omg may I ask what kind of car you're riding in? it's lovely


Thank you! It’s an Audi Q8!


----------



## periogirl28

nymeria said:


> You look fab as always- have a great time!





acrowcounted said:


> Love this dress on you!



Thank you both kindly!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Matching my ombre kelly dog lizard bracelet to my LV capucine.


----------



## aless

Out to get some sunshine today! The bag itself is Zara  with my old H strap and pony. It closes fully with a zipper, much more convenient to take on a boat!


----------



## steffysstyle

In love with the colour Beige de Weimar!


----------



## mularice

steffysstyle said:


> In love with the colour Beige de Weimar!
> View attachment 4773053


You are ALWAYS so chic and stylish! Literally in love with your sense of effortless style!


----------



## Sofiko

steffysstyle said:


> In love with the colour Beige de Weimar!
> View attachment 4773053


Everything is just beautiful


----------



## steffysstyle

mularice said:


> You are ALWAYS so chic and stylish! Literally in love with your sense of effortless style!





Sofiko said:


> Everything is just beautiful





Israeli_Flava said:


> You are a neutral GODDESS to me



Thank you all SO much


----------



## Sofiko

Summer mood


----------



## 1LV




----------



## nymeria

1LV said:


> View attachment 4774292


WOW!! Summer perfection


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Miss Rose Azalea went to Dior today to pick up her orders.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Voyage en Ikat to start the day.


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Back to work!

Lindy 30 in blue nuit


----------



## gracie05

Out for her maiden voyage


----------



## meowlett

Airing out the Lindy...


----------



## loh

meowlett said:


> Airing out the Lindy...
> View attachment 4777168
> View attachment 4777169
> View attachment 4777170
> View attachment 4777171
> View attachment 4777172




Love your pictures!  And now I'm craving oysters!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Love your pictures!  And now I'm craving oysters!


I am wanting another glove clip 
@meowlett may I ask how long did you have your glove clip? I love that style


----------



## coloradolvr

meowlett said:


> Airing out the Lindy...
> View attachment 4777168
> View attachment 4777169
> View attachment 4777170
> View attachment 4777171
> View attachment 4777172


Lindy is beautiful, but OMG those flowers!!!


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> I am wanting another glove clip
> @meowlett may I ask how long did you have your glove clip? I love that style


That was the CDC keychain that I bought in early 2018.


----------



## Rami00

meowlett said:


> Airing out the Lindy...


Beautiful pics!


----------



## Rami00

Braise mini k


----------



## Chrismin

meowlett said:


> Airing out the Lindy...
> View attachment 4777168
> View attachment 4777169
> View attachment 4777170
> View attachment 4777171
> View attachment 4777172


Is that a 26? Gorgeous !


----------



## tlamdang08

Be hapi for the 4th of July
But I confessed after I took the picture I took them off. My wrist is getting swollen with three of them.


down to two


----------



## Chanelandco

First outing with miss B...
Plastic stickers still on ...


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> First outing with miss B...
> Plastic stickers still on ...
> View attachment 4778956


You look fabulous!  Remind me what color you got?


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Chanelandco said:


> First outing with miss B...
> Plastic stickers still on ...
> View attachment 4778956


Love the whole look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nymeria

Chanelandco said:


> First outing with miss B...
> Plastic stickers still on ...
> View attachment 4778956


You look awesome! SO summery.


----------



## Chanelandco

nymeria said:


> You look awesome! SO summery.


Thank you dear Nymeria


DR2014 said:


> You look fabulous!  Remind me what color you got?


Thanks a lot. It is rouge vif!


----------



## Chanelandco

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Love the whole look!


Thank you


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you dear Nymeria
> 
> Thanks a lot. It is rouge vif!


Such a great red!  Is it a blue undertone red, or more of an orange undertone?  Thanks.


----------



## Chanelandco

DR2014 said:


> Such a great red!  Is it a blue undertone red, or more of an orange undertone?  Thanks.


It is a deep red with blue undertone.
It appears brighter in the pic. Did not manage yet to take a proper pic to show the real color.
No orange undertone to me.


----------



## mularice

Restaurants were finally able to open in the UK yesterday 
I stayed close to home and supported my local Italian restaurant. I didn’t think it was wise to join the crowds in Central having a big booze filled “party”.
So I dressed nice but casual in my latest Zara sale purchase dress! So lazy I haven’t changed over bags in months and months.


----------



## ivy1026

Reading time


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> It is a deep red with blue undertone.
> It appears brighter in the pic. Did not manage yet to take a proper pic to show the real color.
> No orange undertone to me.


thank you!


----------



## mcpro

K28 Blue Indigo.


----------



## Cool Gal

Wearing my lovely scarf, Clic Clac, and Oran sandal today


----------



## mcpro




----------



## nymeria

ivy1026 said:


> Reading time
> 
> View attachment 4779310


Books and a beautiful Kelly   What better combo?


----------



## ivy1026

nymeria said:


> Books and a beautiful Kelly   What better combo?



Thanks dear


----------



## adb

Got the courage to go out ❤️ 
Finally able to use my new mini k 
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## southernbelle43

steffysstyle said:


> In love with the colour Beige de Weimar!
> View attachment 4773053


I think the most elegant, classy outfit is one in various shadws of tan/beige, etc., and you are killng it in this one.  One cannot get any more arylish than this!!  I cannot wear these colors because they wash me out and I look ill, so I am jealous of your ability to wear it.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## steffysstyle

southernbelle43 said:


> I think the most elegant, classy outfit is one in various shadws of tan/beige, etc., and you are killng it in this one.  One cannot get any more arylish than this!!  I cannot wear these colors because they wash me out and I look ill, so I am jealous of your ability to wear it.



Thank you so much for your lovely compliment


----------



## hokatie

meowlett said:


> Airing out the Lindy...
> View attachment 4777168
> View attachment 4777169
> View attachment 4777170
> View attachment 4777171
> View attachment 4777172


Beautiful   .... everything


----------



## hokatie

Working from home with my new Cape Cod watch


----------



## SpeedyJC

Heading out to the spa


----------



## Graw

Chanelandco said:


> First outing with miss B...
> Plastic stickers still on ...
> View attachment 4778956




Gorgeous head to toe.  I still keep my stickers on for a month or so, it makes me smile.


----------



## tlamdang08

SpeedyJC said:


> Heading out to the spa
> 
> View attachment 4780192


wow you are so brave to go to the spa now.
beautiful look as always


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Working from home with my new Cape Cod watch
> 
> View attachment 4780093


love this neutral look!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

tlamdang08 said:


> wow you are so brave to go to the spa now.
> beautiful look as always



Awe thank you. 

Maybe more dumb than brave, I dont know lol. I been extra careful since I am in a high risk category(lupus) but I guess I was just in the mood to live a little. I think its a trust thing too. I been going to this spa for years and know they take the current situation seriously and have measures in place to keep guest safe.


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning’s from coffee drive through to bank to work. A break day from house chores.


----------



## Chanelandco

Graw said:


> Gorgeous head to toe.  I still keep my stickers on for a month or so, it makes me smile.


Thank you Graw!


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning’s from coffee drive through to bank to work. A break day from house chores.
> 
> View attachment 4782115


Love that you use this treasure!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sofiko said:


> Love that you use this treasure!


  I told my DH that I will “wear“it as my ring wedding ring and I wear wedding ring every day
but During this time with the world is not so safe to wonder around, I will carry it to some safe locations Or when with my Hubby nearby.


----------



## Chrismin

Who can argue with that ??





tlamdang08 said:


> I told my DH that I will “wear“it as my ring wedding ring and I wear wedding ring every day
> but During this time with the world is not so safe to wonder around, I will carry it to some safe locations Or when with my Hubby nearby.


----------



## couturequeen

Clic-Clac scarf


----------



## kuwa

@couturequeen 
You look amazing!  Love your bag, too.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> love this neutral look!!


Thank you dear ! It’s so boring when working at home, I’ve tried to dress up a little bit  .


----------



## DreamingPink

Loving my new Galop watch!


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting in line for my daughter driver’s test 
Comfortable sandals, a silk scarf just incase I need it for later use ( right now it just wrap outside my Herbag.)
Snack and coffee
There is a long wait for me today


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Etoupe Evelyne PM.


----------



## Genie27

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting in line for my daughter driver’s test
> Comfortable sandals, a silk scarf just incase I need it for later use ( right now it just wrap outside my Herbag.)
> Snack and coffee
> There is a long wait for me today
> 
> View attachment 4782989


Do these sandals fit true to size? They look very comfortable


----------



## tlamdang08

Genie27 said:


> Do these sandals fit true to size? They look very comfortable


They are true to size.


----------



## Ladybaga

Chanelandco said:


> First outing with miss B...
> Plastic stickers still on ...
> View attachment 4778956


You look fabulous! I love everything about this photo! (I especially love your skirt. Very happy colors!)


----------



## diane278

Quick pick up.....my excursion for the day and my excuse to use my octogone.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting in line for my daughter driver’s test
> Comfortable sandals, a silk scarf just incase I need it for later use ( right now it just wrap outside my Herbag.)
> Snack and coffee
> There is a long wait for me today
> 
> View attachment 4782989


I’m a huge fan of white shirts and tunics...I can tell that I love yours even without seeing the rest of it....and your bag adaption is great with your outfit!


----------



## Chanelandco

Ladybaga said:


> You look fabulous! I love everything about this photo! (I especially love your skirt. Very happy colors!)


Thank you for the nice compliment Ladybaga!
Yes the skirt is very colorfull. I love it !


----------



## Genie27

Summer! ☀️  “beach” staycation with my Brazil Pareo


----------



## Chanelandco

In a mood of modeling thesedays
Enjoying summertime while we can go out  and stay safe hopefully.
My gold top felt the lockdown kg..
Also I have no issue mixing metals. Hope it is still ok.


----------



## Machick333

Grid asphalt in 28


----------



## mularice

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting in line for my daughter driver’s test
> Comfortable sandals, a silk scarf just incase I need it for later use ( right now it just wrap outside my Herbag.)
> Snack and coffee
> There is a long wait for me today
> 
> View attachment 4782989


This looks so effortlessly chic! Love this look and love how you style the scarf with the Herbag!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chanelandco said:


> In a mood of modeling thesedays
> Enjoying summertime while we can go out  and stay safe hopefully.
> My gold top felt the lockdown kg..
> Also I have no issue mixing metals. Hope it is still ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783257
> View attachment 4783258


So pretty for both outfits.  Is your Kelly in Toffee or Gold?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chanelandco

Machick333 said:


> Grid asphalt in 28
> 
> love the arm candy! And gris asphalt is a beautiful neutral.


----------



## Chanelandco

chkpfbeliever said:


> So pretty for both outfits.  Is your Kelly in Toffee or Gold?


It is gold. Thank you!


----------



## diane278

Chanelandco said:


> In a mood of modeling thesedays
> Enjoying summertime while we can go out  and stay safe hopefully.
> My gold top felt the lockdown kg..
> Also I have no issue mixing metals. Hope it is still ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783257
> View attachment 4783258


You look like you’re on an elegant summer holiday.....


----------



## Chanelandco

diane278 said:


> You look like you’re on an elegant summer holiday.....


Thank you Diane ❤️
yes I am dreaming of a beautiful island far far away...


----------



## Ladybaga

Chanelandco said:


> In a mood of modeling thesedays
> Enjoying summertime while we can go out  and stay safe hopefully.
> My gold top felt the lockdown kg..
> Also I have no issue mixing metals. Hope it is still ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783257
> View attachment 4783258


Beautiful!  I mix metals, too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Chanelandco said:


> In a mood of modeling thesedays
> Enjoying summertime while we can go out  and stay safe hopefully.
> My gold top felt the lockdown kg..
> Also I have no issue mixing metals. Hope it is still ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783257
> View attachment 4783258


You make everything look chic!


----------



## mularice

Chanelandco said:


> In a mood of modeling thesedays
> Enjoying summertime while we can go out  and stay safe hopefully.
> My gold top felt the lockdown kg..
> Also I have no issue mixing metals. Hope it is still ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783257
> View attachment 4783258


You have given me the inspiration to mix my metals more! I think it looks lovely and I want to try it too!


----------



## Machick333

thank you! I love it so much. i have etain as well which i love too but Gris Asphalt is just my current fav!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting in line for my daughter driver’s test
> Comfortable sandals, a silk scarf just incase I need it for later use ( right now it just wrap outside my Herbag.)
> Snack and coffee
> There is a long wait for me today
> 
> View attachment 4782989


Loving the scarf over herbag the more I see you post! Hope your daughter passed her driving test!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Loving the scarf over herbag the more I see you post! Hope your daughter passed her driving test!


 She failed, she had 2 mistakes. I Am relieved because I feel that she doesn't have confidence in driving alone yet.
I really love silk over Herbag . New bag every day.


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> In a mood of modeling thesedays
> Enjoying summertime while we can go out  and stay safe hopefully.
> My gold top felt the lockdown kg..
> Also I have no issue mixing metals. Hope it is still ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783257
> View attachment 4783258


Love your style!!!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> She failed, she had 2 mistakes. I Am relieved because I feel that she doesn't have confidence in driving alone yet.
> I really love silk over Herbag . New bag every day.





Chanelandco said:


> In a mood of modeling thesedays
> Enjoying summertime while we can go out  and stay safe hopefully.
> My gold top felt the lockdown kg..
> Also I have no issue mixing metals. Hope it is still ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783257
> View attachment 4783258


Loving the summer vibe.
“New bag everyday.”- YES! Can’t wait to see more of your pictures! Sadly, I have no occasion to use my herbag now, but I’ll have to try this the next chance I get!


----------



## Chanelandco

mularice said:


> You have given me the inspiration to mix my metals more! I think it looks lovely and I want to try it too!


Happy if it helps you try to mix and match.
I am too lazy to change only because of the hardware, so I mix metal very often and I believe it is ok.
let us see a pic when you do!


----------



## loves

Went for a walk with my loves.  In the C18 I have a calvi with my ID and cards, poo bags, wet wipes, kibble, treats, AirPod case, iPhone 11 and a tiny plastic container in case he wants water.


----------



## tlamdang08

loves said:


> Went for a walk with my loves.  In the C18 I have a calvi with my ID and cards, poo bags, wet wipes, kibble, treats, AirPod case, iPhone 11 and a tiny plastic container in case he wants water.
> View attachment 4783678


I love your  fur baby with the shoes on. So cute.
Wow, so surprise that mini C can hold that much.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## catsinthebag

loves said:


> Went for a walk with my loves.  In the C18 I have a calvi with my ID and cards, poo bags, wet wipes, kibble, treats, AirPod case, iPhone 11 and a tiny plastic container in case he wants water.
> View attachment 4783678



Now THAT is a true “in action” shot!  I think of the Constance as a fancy/formal bag, so it’s so great to see you using it in this casual way. And your fur-baby is adorable!


----------



## Machick333

Starting to venture out ! rC Kelly and bamboo Kelly Wallet , in action !


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My B30 and the LVxnigo keepall are ready for staycation at Waldorf Astoria !!


----------



## charlottawill

meowlett said:


> Airing out the Lindy...
> View attachment 4777168
> View attachment 4777169
> View attachment 4777170
> View attachment 4777171
> View attachment 4777172


Is the flower house still there? We saw it in 2016, but friends who were there in 2018 said they didn't see it. I was afraid it was replaced by condos.


----------



## katg519

Casual day with my Pico 18


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting in line for my daughter driver’s test
> Comfortable sandals, a silk scarf just incase I need it for later use ( right now it just wrap outside my Herbag.)
> Snack and coffee
> There is a long wait for me today
> 
> View attachment 4782989


So creative!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning’s from coffee drive through to bank to work. A break day from house chores.
> 
> View attachment 4782115


Beautiful!!


----------



## tlamdang08

MrsMBunboxing said:


> So creative!!!





MrsMBunboxing said:


> Beautiful!!


  Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Quick errand with Kelly classic wallet


----------



## jpezmom

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning’s from coffee drive through to bank to work. A break day from house chores.
> 
> View attachment 4782115


Love ❤️ this amazing bag - you have a lovely collection of green Hermes goodies!!


----------



## loves

tlamdang08 said:


> I love your  fur baby with the shoes on. So cute.
> Wow, so surprise that mini C can hold that much.


Thank you! He has a shoe loving Mum 


catsinthebag said:


> Now THAT is a true “in action” shot!  I think of the Constance as a fancy/formal bag, so it’s so great to see you using it in this casual way. And your fur-baby is adorable!


Thank you so much


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Went for a walk with my loves.  In the C18 I have a calvi with my ID and cards, poo bags, wet wipes, kibble, treats, AirPod case, iPhone 11 and a tiny plastic container in case he wants water.
> View attachment 4783678


Babe! How lovely to see you (both) here, the only way to meet up now is virtually. Always amazes me how much you can pack in your C18! Stay well.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Babe! How lovely to see you (both) here, the only way to meet up now is virtually. Always amazes me how much you can pack in your C18! Stay well.


Thank goodness for the internet! Thanks dear and take care too!


----------



## rox_rocks

Nowhere to go amidst Melbourne (Au) Lockdown 2.0...So what else can a girl do?  Got to play matchy-matchy with these beauties


----------



## Machick333

First lunch out with my daughters .


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

I take my Mom to Costco with my Picotin18 blue nuit.


----------



## Rockerchic

Finally was able to go out to lunch with my best friend and my daughter at a cute little cafe. Then walked around town and did a little boutique shopping. 
With my trusty Evelyne. Looks black in the photos but is a deep midnight blue. Forget the exact color. PM III


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Rockerchic said:


> Finally was able to go out to lunch with my best friend and my daughter at a cute little cafe. Then walked around town and did a little boutique shopping.
> With my trusty Evelyne. Looks black in the photos but is a deep midnight blue. Forget the exact color. PM III
> 
> View attachment 4785167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785168


I never liked Evie's because of the big perforated H but seeing you wear yours this way (that some say is the 'correct' way) convinces me that I need one in my life at some point-in an indigo like yours or dark grey to wear as an every day bag.
Out of interest what size is yours? I'm 5'3" and size US 6 and I think yours looks the size I'd like though I suspect you're a US 2 or 4?


----------



## Rockerchic

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I never liked Evie's because of the big perforated H but seeing you wear yours this way (that some say is the 'correct' way) convinces me that I need one in my life at some point-in an indigo like yours or dark grey to wear as an every day bag.
> Out of interest what size is yours? I'm 5'3" and size US 6 and I think yours looks the size I'd like though I suspect you're a US 2 or 4?


I'm 5'3" and generly a US size 2. I just throw the Evie on and really don't pay attention to whether the H is out or in.  ...Although it is nice to have the pocket out so I can easily get to my phone. Very easy bag to use and comfortable for a day of shopping. and yes mine is Indigo! My dress is black. I wear black and blue together alot.
this is the Evelyne PM 3


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Rockerchic said:


> I'm 5'3" and US size 0 or 2. I just throw the Evie on and really don't pay attention to whether the H is out or in.  ...Although it is nice to have the pocket out so I can easily get to my phone. Very easy bag to use and comfortable for a day of shopping. and yes mine is Indigo! My dress is black. I wear black and blue together alot.


Thanks for swift response! I thought you looked very slender in the pics-but obviously didn't realise how slender you are...apologies!
What is the size of your bag please so that if I do find a preloved one I'll know what size to look for.
Thank you again.
Maxine


----------



## Rockerchic

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Thanks for swift response! I thought you looked very slender in the pics-but obviously didn't realise how slender you are...apologies!
> What is the size of your bag please so that if I do find a preloved one I'll know what size to look for.
> Thank you again.
> Maxine


You're welcome! And no apology needed.  This is a PM III. I love the size. And in clemence, it molds right to your body. Hope that helps!


----------



## dooneybaby

This is pretty much the most  action my Hermes is getting these days.


----------



## Zucnarf

Edit
Wrong thread


----------



## bagnut1

dooneybaby said:


> This is pretty much the most  action my Hermes is getting these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785707
> View attachment 4785708


Both beautiful!  Every time I see a Herbag I think "I really do need one of those...."

Can I ask the name of the tall tote?


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly Pocket Compact wallet


----------



## Marlee

Wearing my new Laboratoire du Temps scarf and Chaine d’ancre punk bracelet


----------



## nymeria

Chanelandco said:


> In a mood of modeling thesedays
> Enjoying summertime while we can go out  and stay safe hopefully.
> My gold top felt the lockdown kg..
> Also I have no issue mixing metals. Hope it is still ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783257
> View attachment 4783258


Just great !!


----------



## nymeria

loves said:


> Went for a walk with my loves.  In the C18 I have a calvi with my ID and cards, poo bags, wet wipes, kibble, treats, AirPod case, iPhone 11 and a tiny plastic container in case he wants water.
> View attachment 4783678


 You are truly an organized woman! Loves looks like he's having a great time


----------



## Chanelandco

nymeria said:


> Just great !!


Thank you nymeria.


----------



## Chanelandco

Marlee said:


> Wearing my new Laboratoire du Temps scarf and Chaine d’ancre punk bracelet
> View attachment 4785981
> View attachment 4785979


Love that bright orange scarf Marlee!
And that reissue❤️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

nymeria said:


> You are truly an organized woman! Loves looks like he's having a great time


thanks!


----------



## Marlee

Chanelandco said:


> Love that bright orange scarf Marlee!
> And that reissue❤



Thank you! I’m so happy it’s finally mine


----------



## dooneybaby

bagnut1 said:


> Both beautiful!  Every time I see a Herbag I think "I really do need one of those...."
> 
> Can I ask the name of the tall tote?


That's the White Bus.


----------



## adb

Visited the store yesterday 
used the scarf as a cover


----------



## Classy Collector

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I never liked Evie's because of the big perforated H but seeing you wear yours this way (that some say is the 'correct' way) convinces me that I need one in my life at some point-in an indigo like yours or dark grey to wear as an every day bag.
> Out of interest what size is yours? I'm 5'3" and size US 6 and I think yours looks the size I'd like though I suspect you're a US 2 or 4?


Chiming in here as I came across your post on being 5’3” and felt compelled to help before a potential purchase.

Before buying the Evelyne III PM, please consider that the adjustable strap - Even at the shortest setting - will likely be too long even when worn crossbody. I’m nearly 5’2” and I’d have to cut the strap off a minimum 2.5” (worn crossbody) and minimum 5” (worn one shoulder). Currently it’s hanging down at my leg with the top of bag starting around mid-bum. I was told cutting the strap most likely affects resell value.

If buying a new strap, H provides a better match (Take a look at H website for pricing ideas  - they’re not inexpensive). There are other sites/sources and I also found several shoe repair stores and a consignment store locally that sell purse straps.

If the Evelyne is in a unique non-black color, there’s probably no choice but to cut the strap and never change your mind on the bag unless one is OK with a non-perfect matching strap or hanging low. This is why I’m not buying more Evelynes as it doesn’t work for my height.


(Short version: Hermes Evelyne III PM strap is too long.)


----------



## tlamdang08

I am taking my Hermes Rooroo for a ride today. This pouch is flat, so it holds very limited if uses for the daily pouch. When travel this pouch is perfect for Passport, air tickets or phone and earphones...
But overall it look nice and chic. I love Barenia leather.


----------



## kellyh

Machick333 said:


> Grid asphalt in 28
> 
> View attachment 4783261


is this rolex a 31?...perfect on you


----------



## Machick333

kellyh said:


> is this rolex a 31?...perfect on you


Thank you ! No it’s a 36


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> I am taking my Hermes Rooroo for a ride today. This pouch is flat, so it holds very limited if uses for the daily pouch. When travel this pouch is perfect for Passport, air tickets or phone and earphones...
> But overall it look nice and chic. I love Barenia leather.
> 
> View attachment 4787917


You look great! I was wondering how much the pouch holds and what potential uses are so thank you for sharing! I agree - I love Barenia too!


----------



## diane278

I only have three errands but my goal is to parlay those into two hours out of my house. I’m going to take the longest routes I can find....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I only have three errands but my goal is to parlay those into two hours out of my house. I’m going to take the longest routes I can find....
> 
> View attachment 4788013


And drive slowly. I find myself doing that much to the chagrin of the drivers behind me!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I only have three errands but my goal is to parlay those into two hours out of my house. I’m going to take the longest routes I can find....
> 
> View attachment 4788013


You look nice as always and have a safe drive


----------



## rutabaga

Took her on her maiden voyage to Trader Joe’s for some groceries


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> I am taking my Hermes Rooroo for a ride today. This pouch is flat, so it holds very limited if uses for the daily pouch. When travel this pouch is perfect for Passport, air tickets or phone and earphones...
> But overall it look nice and chic. I love Barenia leather.
> 
> View attachment 4787917


Love you dress


----------



## olibelli

Taking this little nugget to the vet today   B25 in Bambou with the pink Jungle Love twilly and the men's reversible bucket hat in Marine / Craie.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bagaholic222

olibelli said:


> Taking this little nugget to the vet today   B25 in Bambou with the pink Jungle Love twilly and the men's reversible bucket hat in Marine / Craie.
> 
> View attachment 4788431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788430


What a beautiful dog and B25!


----------



## romily

tlamdang08 said:


> I am taking my Hermes Rooroo for a ride today. This pouch is flat, so it holds very limited if uses for the daily pouch. When travel this pouch is perfect for Passport, air tickets or phone and earphones...
> But overall it look nice and chic. I love Barenia leather.
> 
> View attachment 4787917



The pouch looks lovely but what I’m really admiring is the way you’ve tied the tie on your dress! Is that a mors ring? Absolute genius!


----------



## tlamdang08

romily said:


> The pouch looks lovely but what I’m really admiring is the way you’ve tied the tie on your dress! Is that a mors ring? Absolute genius!


Thank you romily and  Yes it is a Mors ring


----------



## tlamdang08

Sofiko said:


> Love you dress


Thank you Sofiko


----------



## tlamdang08

olibelli said:


> Taking this little nugget to the vet today   B25 in Bambou with the pink Jungle Love twilly and the men's reversible bucket hat in Marine / Craie.
> 
> View attachment 4788431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788430


Your dog   
thanks for sharing. And congratulations on you new B.


----------



## voguekelly711

It was my birthday this weekend & DH surprised me with some Dom & a new La Source de Pegase twilly!!
So in love with my new B35 Gold 4 months later!!


----------



## nymeria

chrisjason94 said:


> It was my birthday this weekend & DH surprised me with some Dom & a new La Source de Pegase twilly!!
> So in love with my new B35 Gold 4 months later!!
> 
> View attachment 4788568


What a lovely way to spend your birthday- and what a great partner to know you so well! Its the best feeling when you look at a bag ( or anything) months later and still love it- then you REALLY know!). Happy happy birthday and many more


----------



## nymeria

olibelli said:


> Taking this little nugget to the vet today   B25 in Bambou with the pink Jungle Love twilly and the men's reversible bucket hat in Marine / Craie.
> 
> View attachment 4788431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788430


Can't decide which I love more- the gorgeous bag or the even MORE gorgeous pup.... sorry, those eyes just got me- he's got my vote!


----------



## louise_elouise

i*bella said:


> View attachment 4788126
> 
> Took her on her maiden voyage to Trader Joe’s for some groceries


Sorry but what bag is this?? It's exactly what I've been after for ages!!


----------



## bubablu

mularice said:


> Went out to look for furniture for a new apartment! Wore my new sale dress from Zara (my bf said it wasn’t casual enough?!). With the black & GHW Herbag.
> 
> View attachment 4763726


I like this dress! Pity that in the Italian site is no showing.


----------



## rutabaga

louise_elouise said:


> Sorry but what bag is this?? It's exactly what I've been after for ages!!



It's the Paris Bombay 37, which is discontinued. I just saw one on TRR a few days ago!


----------



## louise_elouise

M





i*bella said:


> It's the Paris Bombay 37, which is discontinued. I just saw one on TRR a few days ago!


My goodness it's beautiful!! ::New obsession::


----------



## Tonimichelle

i*bella said:


> View attachment 4788126
> 
> Took her on her maiden voyage to Trader Joe’s for some groceries





i*bella said:


> It's the Paris Bombay 37, which is discontinued. I just saw one on TRR a few days ago!


This looks gorgeous here, love it! I’ve seen them on resale sites but the shape looked quite long and skinny so wasn’t sure about it. You’ve definitely changed my mind!


----------



## rutabaga

Tonimichelle said:


> This looks gorgeous here, love it! I’ve seen them on resale sites but the shape looked quite long and skinny so wasn’t sure about it. You’ve definitely changed my mind!



The P-B tote comes in several sizes and I've seen the long and skinny one (the 27?) it's not my taste either. You'll probably like the 37 or 40. Mine was listed as a 37 but the tag says 40 so I'm not really sure which one it is. The larger sizes remind me of the Longchamp cuir toes but with thicker, less smooshy leather. The inside leather is TDF!


----------



## Tonimichelle

i*bella said:


> The P-B tote comes in several sizes and I've seen the long and skinny one (the 27?) it's not my taste either. You'll probably like the 37 or 40. Mine was listed as a 37 but the tag says 40 so I'm not really sure which one it is. The larger sizes remind me of the Longchamp cuir toes but with thicker, less smooshy leather. The inside leather is TDF!


Thanks, which leather is yours please?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rutabaga

Tonimichelle said:


> Thanks, which leather is yours please?



It's Clemence. PMing you!


----------



## mularice

bubablu said:


> I like this dress! Pity that in the Italian site is no showing.


What size are you? UK online has M and L size. I can buy it and send it to you?

Edit - glitch on the app. It’s sold out. But some stores in London have it. If I see your size I can pick it up for you


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

Birkin 30 in Bleu Electrique!

I also have my Petit H Chihuahua charm attached!


----------



## olibelli

Bagaholic222 said:


> What a beautiful dog and B25!





tlamdang08 said:


> Your dog
> thanks for sharing. And congratulations on you new B.





nymeria said:


> Can't decide which I love more- the gorgeous bag or the even MORE gorgeous pup.... sorry, those eyes just got me- he's got my vote!



Thank you all! My sweet little nugget lost his nuggets yesterday (forgive me for the pun) so he's not a very happy boy, but he'll be glad to know he has fans on here.


----------



## bubablu

mularice said:


> What size are you? UK online has M and L size. I can buy it and send it to you?
> 
> Edit - glitch on the app. It’s sold out. But some stores in London have it. If I see your size I can pick it up for you


Awww, you are so nice, really apprechiated! I'm an S or M it depends. No need to bother you, anyway. I went on the site and bought three other dresses thank to you: I've completly forgot to check on Zara. Sorry for the OT! But thanks again, mularice! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MissSteph

LuxHandbagLover said:


> View attachment 4789154
> 
> Birkin 30 in Bleu Electrique!
> 
> I also have my Petit H Chihuahua charm attached!


arhh my perfect B!  Looks great on you.


----------



## mularice

bubablu said:


> Awww, you are so nice, really apprechiated! I'm an S or M it depends. No need to bother you, anyway. I went on the site and bought three other dresses thank to you: I've completly forgot to check on Zara. Sorry for the OT! But thanks again, mularice! ❤❤❤


Zara is an endless pit of affordable style. My wish list is ridiculously long at the moment! I have my eye on a cute playsuit but it’s sold out online.
I really like pairing my H accessories with cheaper fast fashion pieces.


----------



## momoc

mularice said:


> Zara is an endless pit of affordable style. My wish list is ridiculously long at the moment! I have my eye on a cute playsuit but it’s sold out online.
> I really like pairing my H accessories with cheaper fast fashion pieces.



in case you didn't know - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-cheap-outfits-post-pictures.517470/

one of my favorite threads!  please enjoy & contribute


----------



## mularice

momoc said:


> in case you didn't know - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-cheap-outfits-post-pictures.517470/
> 
> one of my favorite threads!  please enjoy & contribute


Thanks! I didn’t know about this!


----------



## Ladybaga

chrisjason94 said:


> It was my birthday this weekend & DH surprised me with some Dom & a new La Source de Pegase twilly!!
> So in love with my new B35 Gold 4 months later!!
> 
> View attachment 4788568


THIS is the way to celebrate a Birthday! Lovely Birkin, bubbly, and a twilly on top!  Have a great day!


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

MissSteph said:


> arhh my perfect B!  Looks great on you.



Aww, thank you SOO much dear!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

diane278 said:


> I only have three errands but my goal is to parlay those into two hours out of my house. I’m going to take the longest routes I can find....
> 
> View attachment 4788013


What is thaaaaat in your hands? What’s this clutch??!!!!!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Off to work...


----------



## Graw

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> View attachment 4789935
> 
> Off to work...



Love this look!  I take my B’s to work too!


----------



## nymeria

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> View attachment 4789935
> 
> Off to work...


You look great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> View attachment 4789935
> 
> Off to work...


Is your belt the H au Galop maxi twilly?


----------



## luckylove

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> View attachment 4789935
> 
> Off to work...



Such a pretty look on you!


----------



## diane278

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> View attachment 4789935
> 
> Off to work...


You look stunning!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> View attachment 4789935
> 
> Off to work...


Very stylish!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> View attachment 4789935
> 
> Off to work...


You look so chic yet cool. I love the Oran sandal on you too-the whole look is wonderful with that little colour pop


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Graw said:


> Love this look!  I take my B’s to work too!


Thank!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

nymeria said:


> You look great!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

ajaxbreaker said:


> Is your belt the H au Galop maxi twilly?


Yes, it is. I love it as a belt.


----------



## loh

I took this cutie with me to the grocery. Never realized how easy the Evelyn is for quick errands, and don't know why I waited so long to get one. Then she got to go with me to pick up her big sister K28 in etain.


----------



## pearlgrass

LuxHandbagLover said:


> View attachment 4789154
> 
> Birkin 30 in Bleu Electrique!
> 
> I also have my Petit H Chihuahua charm attached!



You look STUNNING  Love the _*POP*_ color!


----------



## Rhl2987

loh said:


> I took this cutie with me to the grocery. Never realized how easy the Evelyn is for quick errands, and don't know why I waited so long to get one. Then she got to go with me to pick up her big sister K28 in etain.
> 
> View attachment 4790444
> View attachment 4790445


Your Kelly is gorgeous! I've been waiting so long to get an Evelyne as well. I should get one size up as it will be perfect for running around on errands, but you've inspired me. Perhaps it will be one of my next purchases.


----------



## TITI TATA

Anyone know if the hardware on leather bracelets completely handmade?


----------



## tlamdang08

TITI TATA said:


> Anyone know if the hardware on leather bracelets completely handmade?


I don't think so. They all look uniform to me.


----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> I took this cutie with me to the grocery. Never realized how easy the Evelyn is for quick errands, and don't know why I waited so long to get one. Then she got to go with me to pick up her big sister K28 in etain.
> 
> View attachment 4790444
> View attachment 4790445


You chose the etain- gorgeous!


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> I took this cutie with me to the grocery. Never realized how easy the Evelyn is for quick errands, and don't know why I waited so long to get one. Then she got to go with me to pick up her big sister K28 in etain.
> 
> View attachment 4790444
> View attachment 4790445


Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

Rhl2987 said:


> Your Kelly is gorgeous! I've been waiting so long to get an Evelyne as well. I should get one size up as it will be perfect for running around on errands, but you've inspired me. Perhaps it will be one of my next purchases.



Thank you!  Yes, I've realized the Evelyne was just needed for outings during this time.


----------



## Lisab68

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4630511
> 
> 
> Neutral look 'm


I was searching this forum for something else and I almost passed out.  You look amazing from head to toe.  I'm dying over that white coat and sweater.  And of course your B looks just perfect.  Makes me long for winter to try to replicate this look.


----------



## inaiinai

Titien and ombre gets to go out today. Haven't carried her for a year or more. Anyone likes this combo besides me?


----------



## momoc

inaiinai said:


> Titien and ombre gets to go out today. Haven't carried her for a year or more. Anyone likes this combo besides me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790654



wow so cool!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

inaiinai said:


> Titien and ombre gets to go out today. Haven't carried her for a year or more. Anyone likes this combo besides me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790654


I love it! thanks for sharing, first time I see this combo


----------



## steffysstyle

Lisab68 said:


> I was searching this forum for something else and I almost passed out.  You look amazing from head to toe.  I'm dying over that white coat and sweater.  And of course your B looks just perfect.  Makes me long for winter to try to replicate this look.



Thank you so much! I am also looking forward to autumn and winter fashion (I love coat season ).


----------



## steffysstyle

olibelli said:


> Taking this little nugget to the vet today   B25 in Bambou with the pink Jungle Love twilly and the men's reversible bucket hat in Marine / Craie.
> 
> View attachment 4788431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788430



Adorable pup!


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

pearlgrass said:


> You look STUNNING  Love the _*POP*_ color!



Thank you *Soo *much, dearie!! Couldn’t resist the *BLUE! *


----------



## angelz629

loh said:


> I took this cutie with me to the grocery. Never realized how easy the Evelyn is for quick errands, and don't know why I waited so long to get one. Then she got to go with me to pick up her big sister K28 in etain.
> 
> View attachment 4790444
> View attachment 4790445


Love the Evelyne on you! How tall are you? It falls on you perfectly!


----------



## loh

angelz629 said:


> Love the Evelyne on you! How tall are you? It falls on you perfectly!



Thank you!  I am just 5'1" so the mini Evie worked for me well.


----------



## floridamama

Cool Gal said:


> Wearing my lovely scarf, Clic Clac, and Oran sandal today
> View attachment 4779353


Your outfit is beautiful!


----------



## adb

I guess this part of my local store is starting to be my favorite because of the light.. 
feeling pink this day..
Went in hoping i can find a replacement to the gambade bracelet i got during my last visit..even if didn’t find any, still happy i get to use my babies and breath some air outside (with mask of course)


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> I guess this part of my local store is starting to be my favorite because of the light..
> feeling pink this day..
> Went in hoping i can find a replacement to the gambade bracelet i got during my last visit..even if didn’t find any, still happy i get to use my babies and breath some air outside (with mask of course)
> View attachment 4792280


Lovely!!!


----------



## TC1




----------



## adb

tlamdang08 said:


> Lovely!!!


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Had to create new account...It was impossible to log in (endless loop of images to confirm, it just dud not work)

But hey!  Kind of like this little(30cm) girl


----------



## MaryAndDogs

marymarymary said:


> Had to create new account...It was impossible to log in (endless loop of images to confirm, it just dud not work)
> 
> But hey!  Kind of like this little(30cm) girl
> 
> View attachment 4792325



Making about 100000 photos  I really wanted a pink bag for the Summer and Ms. Rose Extreme 30 happened to pop along  What a gorgeous, juicy bag guys! You feel just like drinking it!  well chilled, huh 

And while having ice cream. Of course, huh? It’s a quintessential  Sumner bag. Very light, very juicy Having so much fun with it...


----------



## tlamdang08

I don't know what has struck me into Lady in red


----------



## tlamdang08

marymarymary said:


> Had to create new account...It was impossible to log in (endless loop of images to confirm, it just dud not work)
> 
> But hey!  Kind of like this little(30cm) girl
> 
> View attachment 4792325


Beautiful girl!!!! I love Rose Extreme


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Hey sister! Me too  
Totally into Tode Extreme  
Very strong color but so vibrant, huh?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

marymarymary said:


> Hey virtual sister!
> Me too! Totally into Rose  Extreme
> Very strong color but so vibrant, huh?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

marymarymary said:


> Hey sister! Me too
> Totally into Tode Extreme
> Very strong color but so vibrant, huh?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I don’t know what’s going on. Cannot edit, cannot delete. Still liking Rose Extreme   haha.


----------



## hers4eva

marymarymary said:


> Had to create new account...It was impossible to log in (endless loop of images to confirm, it just dud not work)
> 
> But hey!  Kind of like this little(30cm) girl
> 
> View attachment 4792325




 I 
Got up
 again

Oh and the twillies I  too....


----------



## hokatie

The first errand is picking up a coffee


----------



## hokatie

loh said:


> I took this cutie with me to the grocery. Never realized how easy the Evelyn is for quick errands, and don't know why I waited so long to get one. Then she got to go with me to pick up her big sister K28 in etain.
> 
> View attachment 4790444
> View attachment 4790445


Lovely   !


----------



## Dextersmom

Heading to Whole Foods with my Rouge Tomate PM.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't know what has struck me into Lady in red
> 
> View attachment 4792349


Is it a red bike behind you?


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Is it a red bike behind you?


 Yup


----------



## loh

hokatie said:


> The first errand is picking up a coffee
> 
> View attachment 4792422



Too cute!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

loh said:


> Too cute!


Thank you!


----------



## mcpro

Paso Robles winery


----------



## loh

mcpro said:


> Paso Robles winery
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792823



A lovely picture all around.    I hope you enjoy your wine, the scenery, and the beautiful day!!


----------



## Hat Trick

mcpro said:


> Paso Robles winery
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792823



This photo made my day! 
(It has all the essentials - orange H, flowers, a hint of good times, a view and an _almost empty_ wine glass!) 
Thank you.


----------



## Pampelmuse

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't know what has struck me into Lady in red
> 
> View attachment 4792349


You look like a roman godess in your outfit and standing on the mosaicfloor!


----------



## lifeactually

mini halzan and Hermes accessories on errands day


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> You look like a roman godess in your outfit and standing on the mosaicfloor!


  Aww, thank you, my dear friend


----------



## periogirl28

Got my dress from FSH in December and it waited 8 months in my closet. Welcome back event at my store. Pick a bouquet and afternoon tea treats, choose juice or cold coffee, all packed in a Picnic Bag To Go. Happy Sunday!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4793342
> View attachment 4793343
> View attachment 4793344
> View attachment 4793345
> View attachment 4793346
> View attachment 4793347
> View attachment 4793348
> View attachment 4793350
> View attachment 4793351
> 
> Got my dress from FSH in December and it waited 8 months in my closet. Welcome back event at my store. Pick a bouquet and afternoon tea treats, choose juice or cold coffee, all packed in a Picnic Bag To Go. Happy Sunday!


Wow, your store made this event into a romantic kind of touch. Love your choice of the outfit too. That poor dress needs to wear more. So beautiful!!!


----------



## loh

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4793342
> View attachment 4793343
> View attachment 4793344
> View attachment 4793345
> View attachment 4793346
> View attachment 4793347
> View attachment 4793348
> View attachment 4793350
> View attachment 4793351
> 
> Got my dress from FSH in December and it waited 8 months in my closet. Welcome back event at my store. Pick a bouquet and afternoon tea treats, choose juice or cold coffee, all packed in a Picnic Bag To Go. Happy Sunday!



Wow!  I love everything about this.  Your outfit looks great, and it must feel so good to wear the dress after an 8 month hiatus.  What a great way to enjoy your Sunday!!


----------



## Sofiko

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4793342
> View attachment 4793343
> View attachment 4793344
> View attachment 4793345
> View attachment 4793346
> View attachment 4793347
> View attachment 4793348
> View attachment 4793350
> View attachment 4793351
> 
> Got my dress from FSH in December and it waited 8 months in my closet. Welcome back event at my store. Pick a bouquet and afternoon tea treats, choose juice or cold coffee, all packed in a Picnic Bag To Go. Happy Sunday!


I love the idea of this Welcome back event! Is it in Europe? Such a beautiful treat  
And the dress looks perfect, I don’t know how I missed it


----------



## serene

lifeactually said:


> mini halzan and Hermes accessories on errands day
> 
> View attachment 4793198


this and gold colour for halzan are just so fab that i can't do anything else than silently stare


----------



## Chrismin

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4793342
> View attachment 4793343
> View attachment 4793344
> View attachment 4793345
> View attachment 4793346
> View attachment 4793347
> View attachment 4793348
> View attachment 4793350
> View attachment 4793351
> 
> Got my dress from FSH in December and it waited 8 months in my closet. Welcome back event at my store. Pick a bouquet and afternoon tea treats, choose juice or cold coffee, all packed in a Picnic Bag To Go. Happy Sunday!


So jelly !


----------



## lifeactually

serene said:


> this and gold colour for halzan are just so fab that i can't do anything else than silently stare


Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

inaiinai said:


> Titien and ombre gets to go out today. Haven't carried her for a year or more. Anyone likes this combo besides me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790654


Love to see you carrying this, dear. It's gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CMilly

loh said:


> Thank you!  Yes, I've realized the Evelyne was just needed for outings during this time.


It’s the perfect bag, especially now.  I wear mine all the time.


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you everyone, for the kind comments and the likes.


----------



## mcpro

Miss Foxy's first time to the wineries


----------



## mcpro

loh said:


> A lovely picture all around.    I hope you enjoy your wine, the scenery, and the beautiful day!!





Hat Trick said:


> This photo made my day!
> (It has all the essentials - orange H, flowers, a hint of good times, a view and an _almost empty_ wine glass!)
> Thank you.



  when they close everything ,wine tasting is a good idea !!


----------



## mularice

Date Night at a newly opened restaurant today! Excuse the overly posed shot - bf was not in a good mood to take my outfit pictures so I had to make do with a bad bunch!
I should have changed my bag to something a bit more evening but I’m moving and have packed up most of my things already!
Also wearing a H stack for wrist accessories.


----------



## tlamdang08

In the morning at work
	

		
			
		

		
	



time to pickup my lunches and dinners   


here are my lunches and dinner. (Yes, You see it Right.  I am chicken to go out alone with my baby so I put her into the shopping bag. today’s shopping wasn’t  planned at all.)



The day Chores close with LV pouch for a quick stop at the local farmer market to pick up veggies to diet.


----------



## hokatie

I think it’s not chicken at all. You’re right to be more careful during this difficult time. Take care dear! 


tlamdang08 said:


> In the morning at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794868
> 
> time to pickup my lunches and dinners
> View attachment 4794870
> 
> here are my lunches and dinner. (Yes, You see it Right.  I am chicken to go out alone with my baby so I put her into the shopping bag. today’s shopping wasn’t  planned at all.)
> 
> View attachment 4794869
> 
> The day Chores close with LV pouch for a quick stop at the local farmer market to pick up veggies to diet.
> 
> View attachment 4794871


----------



## TeeCee77

Having to go into the office today was a nice change of pace. Enjoying the more casual attire.


----------



## HeatherZE

mularice said:


> Date Night at a newly opened restaurant today! Excuse the overly posed shot - bf was not in a good mood to take my outfit pictures so I had to make do with a bad bunch!
> I should have changed my bag to something a bit more evening but I’m moving and have packed up most of my things already!
> Also wearing a H stack for wrist accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794757
> View attachment 4794758


Lovely! Where did you eat? I’m so glad to see places opening up again.


----------



## mularice

HeatherZE said:


> Lovely! Where did you eat? I’m so glad to see places opening up again.


We went to the opening night of a restaurant called Six by Nico London.
They have restaurants up in Scotland and Belfast, Manchester and Liverpool.
It’s concept is it only does a 6 course Tasting Menu which changes every 6 weeks and each menu has a theme based on a place / country’s cuisine.
I think it’s meant to bring the idea of fine dining Michelin star experience to the masses. The menu is £35pp so very very affordable!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I found some sandals, BV flat sandals in pear, to match my lime birkin. I swear this sandals are very comfortable.


----------



## tlamdang08

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I found some sandals, BV flat sandals in pear, to match my lime birkin. I swear this sandals are very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4795532


So cute, thanks for sharingggg


----------



## mularice

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I found some sandals, BV flat sandals in pear, to match my lime birkin. I swear this sandals are very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4795532


What a great match!!


----------



## mularice

tlamdang08 said:


> In the morning at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794868
> 
> time to pickup my lunches and dinners
> View attachment 4794870
> 
> here are my lunches and dinner. (Yes, You see it Right.  I am chicken to go out alone with my baby so I put her into the shopping bag. today’s shopping wasn’t  planned at all.)
> 
> View attachment 4794869
> 
> The day Chores close with LV pouch for a quick stop at the local farmer market to pick up veggies to diet.
> 
> View attachment 4794871


You always look chic and style your outfits so well


----------



## tlamdang08

mularice said:


> You always look chic and style your outfits so well


Awhhh thank you babe


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## gracie05

Halzan 31 today


----------



## loh

Let's see if my new charm will bring me some luck today.


----------



## LVinCali

I have owned this blanket for less than 4 hours and my napping husband and napping cat have completely taken over


----------



## surfer

Sunny days are the best


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

A little Barenia on the go


----------



## diane278

LVinCali said:


> I have owned this blanket for less than 4 hours and my napping husband and napping cat have completely taken over
> 
> View attachment 4796462


It’s a perfect example of “actions speak louder than words.”  I’d take that as an unspoken endorsement to add more!


----------



## am2022

At work today !


----------



## gracie05

My easy go to bag, malachite Evelyne TPM


----------



## loh

DD is on another baking kick,  so off to the grocery for some supplies on another firey hot summer day.


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> DD is on another baking kick,  so off to the grocery for some supplies on another firey hot summer day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797460


gorgeous !!


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> gorgeous !!



Thank you!


----------



## mularice

loh said:


> DD is on another baking kick,  so off to the grocery for some supplies on another firey hot summer day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797460


This just brightens up the day!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

LVinCali said:


> I have owned this blanket for less than 4 hours and my napping husband and napping cat have completely taken over
> 
> View attachment 4796462


   That is just like a scene from my sofa at home!!! I know if I got a Hermes blanket Cat and DH would have to try it first 'to see if it works properly! your post has made my day!


----------



## diane278

Carrots for Andy.  He’s a miniature horse rescued by the SPCA and adopted by a friend. I went to visit him. Carrots taste better when they’re transported in a B.


----------



## TeeCee77

Headed to the store


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CMilly

amacasa said:


> At work today !
> 
> View attachment 4797324


Beautiful bag. What colour is it!


----------



## am2022

Hello and thanks for your sweet words !
This is Trench with gold hardware ! 
I only change bags every 4-6 months and covid changed that - lol - use and enjoy them right ? 


CMilly said:


> Beautiful bag. What colour is it!


----------



## TeeCee77

Dinner time with Mini Bolide!


----------



## hers4eva

= 



TeeCee77 said:


> Dinner time with Mini Bolide!
> 
> View attachment 4797746


----------



## passion.du.jour

TeeCee77 said:


> Dinner time with Mini Bolide!
> 
> View attachment 4797746


So cute with the matching sandals!


----------



## loves

Gorgeous!! Ok great...Chris de Burgh is now in my head ...


tlamdang08 said:


> I don't know what has struck me into Lady in red
> 
> View attachment 4792349


----------



## LOA24

amacasa said:


> At work today !
> 
> View attachment 4797324





amacasa said:


> Hello and thanks for your sweet words !
> This is Trench with gold hardware !
> I only change bags every 4-6 months and covid changed that - lol - use and enjoy them right ?



Really pretty! Is it size 35? Do you use an organizer? It looks so "smooth"  
We are twins on the Twilly! Not the most exciting colours, but it goes with literally ANYTHING!


----------



## am2022

Very observant ! Yes it’s a size 35 and yes I have an organizer in size ! 
Twilly twins !!❤️

QUOTE="lovemylife15, post: 33943495, member: 545286"]
Really pretty! Is it size 35? Do you use an organizer? It looks so "smooth"  
We are twins on the Twilly! Not the most exciting colours, but it goes with literally ANYTHING!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

This was last week ! 
Out with the flowers !


----------



## Chrismin

amacasa said:


> This was last week !
> Out with the flowers !
> 
> View attachment 4798237


love the color!
is it blue hydra?


----------



## MHLee

Clutch and go!


----------



## luckylove

MHLee said:


> Clutch and go!
> View attachment 4798278



Love this look on you! May I ask what color your kelly cut is? I love H blues!


----------



## MHLee

luckylove said:


> Love this look on you! May I ask what color your kelly cut is? I love H blues!



Thank you! Yes, it's Deep Blue — I'm really starting to enjoy the H blues more and more!


----------



## LVinCali

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> That is just like a scene from my sofa at home!!! I know if I got a Hermes blanket Cat and DH would have to try it first 'to see if it works properly! your post has made my day!



Ha!  Glad to know I am not the only one surrounded by sleepers (I am a total insomniac, but it gives me lots of time to read tPF in the wee hours).  I wish I could have put my sleeping husband with his mouth wide open in the picture, but I don't think he would have appreciated that.  I kept yelling "no drool on my blanket!".  Exciting lockdown lives we lead...


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

About to get these curls tamed


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> About to get these curls tamed
> 
> View attachment 4798593


Love your hair! You look so chic


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> Sunny days are the best
> View attachment 4796892
> View attachment 4796893


gorgeous!!!! that size looks great on u!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> Sunny days are the best
> View attachment 4796892
> View attachment 4796893


gorgeous!!!! that size looks great on u!


----------



## nymeria

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> About to get these curls tamed
> 
> View attachment 4798593


I LOVE them!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Love your hair! You look so chic


You are too kind, thank you!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

nymeria said:


> I LOVE them!


 thank you!


----------



## surfer

Israeli_Flava said:


> gorgeous!!!! that size looks great on u!


Thank you! Still debating if I should ask for 30 as well to have one of each or stick to this


----------



## PIPET83

Waiting to go out.


----------



## nymeria

That is one gorgeous bag!!


----------



## DR2014

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> About to get these curls tamed
> 
> View attachment 4798593


Love your curls!!


----------



## debykf

PIPET83 said:


> Waiting to go out.
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798785


----------



## Mariambagaholic

View attachment 4798901


----------



## Mariambagaholic




----------



## LVinCali

PIPET83 said:


> Waiting to go out.



I am not a big Kelly fan, but this one made my heart skip a beat.    Stunning.


----------



## loves

Breathtakingly beautiful 


PIPET83 said:


> Waiting to go out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798785


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

My bag is ready to explore the world, except it locks down in my state now.


----------



## am2022

loves said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful


I know - loves so good to see you ! ❤️


----------



## nymeria

Oops! wrong thread!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Headed out to play


----------



## momoc

Yes, I take my H on grocery shopping trips 




(didn’t get my shoes in photo they are these H sneakers that I bought thinking of wearing with the dress I was wearing )


----------



## passion.du.jour

Finally had a chance to take this baby out!


----------



## am2022

Passenger seat look year 2020!   - don’t forget to wear your masks guys !!! ❤️


----------



## hers4eva

*


----------



## acrowcounted

I wasn’t feeling the blue animapolis twilly on my K25 so I tried to go bare for a few days (but never made it out of the house that way, in favor of my mini Lindy) and then decided to try out my navy Jungle Love love twilly and it’s perfect!


----------



## hers4eva

I keep   
 



TeeCee77 said:


> Headed out to play
> 
> View attachment 4799780


----------



## loh

TeeCee77 said:


> Headed out to play
> 
> View attachment 4799780



The cutest!  



momoc said:


> Yes, I take my H on grocery shopping trips
> 
> View attachment 4799797
> 
> 
> (didn’t get my shoes in photo they are these H sneakers that I bought thinking of wearing with the dress I was wearing )




Me too! That's about the only action my H things are getting these days...


----------



## angelz629

amacasa said:


> Passenger seat look year 2020!   - don’t forget to wear your masks guys !!! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4799805


Is that the color craie?


----------



## loves

amacasa said:


> I know - loves so good to see you ! ❤


Lovely to see you too, it’s been a while xoxo


----------



## angelz629

TeeCee77 said:


> Headed out to play
> 
> View attachment 4799780


Lovely color! What's the name of the color?


----------



## TeeCee77

angelz629 said:


> Lovely color! What's the name of the color?


Anemone!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## minnnea

The work horse Evelyne on back seat”in the work horsest car.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Rouge Azalee Orans today.


----------



## Four Tails

We went to my SIL's for a socially distanced backyard brunch of homemade waffles from scratch, fresh fruit, and_ a lot_ of bacon. The food was so yummy, and the family time we get is really important these days.

I realized I was overdue to use my Victoria today. I don't have too many outfits compatible with a dark blue bag, but today it just worked. Or it was overkill. I don't mind. Hard to see in the outfit picture, but I'm also wearing two clic bracelets with GHW in white and blue saphir. The enamels are buffered in between by a Nomination bracelet (who remembers those?!) from 2001/2002 that I recently found in my really old jewelry box during a fit of boredom cleaning and closet treasure hunting.


----------



## hokatie

A quick trip to grocery market


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Yes, I take my H on grocery shopping trips
> 
> View attachment 4799797
> 
> 
> (didn’t get my shoes in photo they are these H sneakers that I bought thinking of wearing with the dress I was wearing )


Momoc, would you recommend these shoes? I need a pair of sneakers and I love these style. Thanks in advance


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Momoc, would you recommend these shoes? I need a pair of sneakers and I love these style. Thanks in advance



I really like these and would definitely recommend! Very comfortable and I love the cute details  join me!!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> I really like these and would definitely recommend! Very comfortable and I love the cute details  join me!!


Just sent in the request


----------



## Tonimichelle

Four Tails said:


> We went to my SIL's for a socially distanced backyard brunch of homemade waffles from scratch, fresh fruit, and_ a lot_ of bacon. The food was so yummy, and the family time we get is really important these days.
> 
> I realized I was overdue to use my Victoria today. I don't have too many outfits compatible with a dark blue bag, but today it just worked. Or it was overkill. I don't mind. Hard to see in the outfit picture, but I'm also wearing two clic bracelets with GHW in white and blue saphir. The enamels are buffered in between by a Nomination bracelet (who remembers those?!) from 2001/2002 that I recently found in my really old jewelry box during a fit of boredom cleaning and closet treasure hunting.
> 
> View attachment 4800651
> View attachment 4800654
> View attachment 4800655


Love the Victoria and I have a Nomination bracelet stashed in my jewellery box too that I’d forgotten about!


----------



## Rami00

I love these babies!


----------



## TC1

Tonimichelle said:


> Love the Victoria and I have a Nomination bracelet stashed in my jewellery box too that I’d forgotten about!


I have one too! we might have to bring those back!


----------



## TeeCee77

Quick trip out. First outing with Ms. C


----------



## hokatie

Picking up my dinner tonight


----------



## periogirl28

Our very bored driver takes us a few hours down the coast for a long weekend staycation. My fave Hermes summer look.


----------



## Bagaholic222

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4805179
> 
> Our very bored driver takes us a few hours down the coast for a long weekend staycation. My fave Hermes summer look.


I love the tunic but couldn't decide whether I would get much wear out of it - I must try it again.  Thanks for the photo!


----------



## periogirl28

Bagaholic222 said:


> I love the tunic but couldn't decide whether I would get much wear out of it - I must try it again.  Thanks for the photo!


You are very welcome. I can only make it work for me with a belt as it’s hugely oversized on.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> You are very welcome. I can only make it work for me with a belt as it’s hugely oversized on.


Have you ever turn the tunic sideway.   I love to style it sideway too. 
 Have fun on your staycation.
And here is my sideway style


----------



## gracie05

Summer vibes


----------



## may3545

I had to go to the post office, and I took my rose jaipur constance 18 along.


----------



## mularice

tlamdang08 said:


> Have you ever turn the tunic sideway.   I love to style it sideway too.
> Have fun on your staycation.
> And here is my sideway style
> 
> View attachment 4805619


Love this! So unique!


----------



## periogirl28

@tlamdang08  Thank you for the idea but I don't think it works for me. I have an Hermes grey wool cape which may be worn three ways and this way is one of them. As the size is smaller and fabric type are different, I find that works better. I might be taking that one out for Autumn, in which case I might post it again here. We had a lovely time at the beach, thanks.


----------



## hokatie

Walking around the pier in the early morning for fresh air.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Walking around the pier in the early morning for fresh air.
> 
> View attachment 4806818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806819


Love it !!!


----------



## couturequeen

Maiden voyage for my new KD!


----------



## Chrismin

How did you tie your little rosette ? Sooo cute !! 


hokatie said:


> Walking around the pier in the early morning for fresh air.
> 
> View attachment 4806818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806819


----------



## DreamingPink

Matchy matchy day


----------



## HJeon

Selfie after my haircut 
My hair has become increasingly annoying. Now I can sleep better at night!


----------



## hokatie

Chrismin said:


> How did you tie your little rosette ? Sooo cute !!


Thank you ! I learned it from @tlamdang08, she has a tutorial in a scarf thread. Let’s me find and show it to you.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it !!!


Thank you dear !


----------



## Chrismin

HJeon said:


> Selfie after my haircut
> My hair has become increasingly annoying. Now I can sleep better at night!
> 
> View attachment 4807259


Love the constance
What’s the color ?


----------



## pearlgrass

HJeon said:


> Selfie after my haircut
> My hair has become increasingly annoying. Now I can sleep better at night!
> 
> View attachment 4807259


Wow, love your Constance! Such a sweet color


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> How did you tie your little rosette ? Sooo cute !!





hokatie said:


> Thank you ! I learned it from @tlamdang08, she has a tutorial in a scarf thread. Let’s me find and show it to you.


 here





						Scarves - The How-To Guide for Scarves!!!! NO CHATTER!
					

That is so clever! I'm definitely going to practise doing this tonight. Thank you so much for your generous tutorial - much appreciated. Hugs! :heart:You’re welcome :heart:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## grapegravity

It's been a long time since I'm out shopping


----------



## HJeon

Chrismin said:


> Love the constance
> What’s the color ?



Mauve sylvestre


----------



## HJeon

pearlgrass said:


> Wow, love your Constance! Such a sweet color



Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

Prefall 2020 T-shirt and very comfy Thalassa sandals.


----------



## periogirl28

HJeon said:


> Mauve sylvestre


My twin!


----------



## Chrismin

HJeon said:


> Mauve sylvestre


Gorgeous!!


----------



## HJeon

My fave scarf from 2018?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Different shades of pink on the same handbag.

I don't know how it happens but once I am in charge of the leashes  my husband is gracious enough to take over the handbag and not complain about looking too girly  Pink does not faze him at all  
He's the ultimate Hermes enabler


----------



## loh

MaryAndDogs said:


> Different shades of pink on the same handbag.
> 
> I don't know how it happens but once I am in charge of the leashes  my husband is gracious enough to take over the handbag and not complain about looking too girly  Pink does not faze him at all
> He's the ultimate Hermes enabler
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808533
> 
> View attachment 4808541



Love the bag, and your hubby rocks it quite well!  Kudos to him (and you) for being such a great sport!


----------



## tlamdang08

MaryAndDogs said:


> Different shades of pink on the same handbag.
> 
> I don't know how it happens but once I am in charge of the leashes  my husband is gracious enough to take over the handbag and not complain about looking too girly  Pink does not faze him at all
> He's the ultimate Hermes enabler
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808533
> 
> View attachment 4808541


Wow, that shade of Pink is on my list and the crocodile B is drooling


----------



## tlamdang08

MaryAndDogs said:


> Different shades of pink on the same handbag.
> 
> I don't know how it happens but once I am in charge of the leashes  my husband is gracious enough to take over the handbag and not complain about looking too girly  Pink does not faze him at all
> He's the ultimate Hermes enabler
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808533
> 
> View attachment 4808541


Wow this shade of pink is killing me. Drooling    


HJeon said:


> My fave scarf from 2018?
> 
> View attachment 4808358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808359


twin with you on the scarf. I love this CW.
You look beautiful!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

To brighten up Monday I carry her    And wear Rose Lipstick.


----------



## HJeon

twin with you on the scarf. I love this CW.
You look beautiful!!!
[/QUOTE]

Thanks love  so do you


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My bags have been untouched for most of 2020, so here’s some homeware! Hermes lamp + wicker tray with barenia handles.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## odette57

MaryAndDogs said:


> Different shades of pink on the same handbag.
> 
> I don't know how it happens but once I am in charge of the leashes  my husband is gracious enough to take over the handbag and not complain about looking too girly  Pink does not faze him at all
> He's the ultimate Hermes enabler
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808533
> 
> View attachment 4808541


Size is perfect on him too.


----------



## PIPET83

I cant stop wearing this bag. I was not a kelly Fan but now im obsessed... looking for another K25 now in yelllow..


----------



## bethr202

love the contrast stitching!



PIPET83 said:


> I cant stop wearing this bag. I was not a kelly Fan but now im obsessed... looking for another K25 now in yelllow..
> 
> View attachment 4808914


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tlamdang08 said:


> To brighten up Monday I carry her    And wear Rose Lipstick.
> 
> View attachment 4808677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808678



I totally love this shade of green! Simply amazing!   It look gorgeous!
How do you like porosus v.  alligator or other leather? I really love how light yet sturdy it is is compared to let's say, alligator. Or Clemence - which I use as my biceps exercise weight


----------



## MaryAndDogs

odette57 said:


> Size is perfect on him too.



Hahah! You'd think B30 would be too small for his 193 cm tall frame but it does look well, doesn't it? I am short and round (-er every day, huh ...) so he's a much better model


----------



## MaryAndDogs

PIPET83 said:


> I cant stop wearing this bag. I was not a kelly Fan but now im obsessed... looking for another K25 now in yelllow..
> 
> View attachment 4808914



One of the nicest Kelly's I've seen! So pretty! The sticking really makes the contours pop. It looks super elegant yet playful and modern somehow...Very cute! I'd be wearing it all the time too


----------



## tlamdang08

MaryAndDogs said:


> I totally love this shade of green! Simply amazing!   It look gorgeous!
> How do you like porosus v.  alligator or other leather? I really love how light yet sturdy it is is compared to let's say, alligator. Or Clemence - which I use as my biceps exercise weight


I am still hesitant to use my Kelly 28 Alligator , due to the fact I need to touch the side both back and front to open the bag, I want to keep it in pristine condition. But I love it.  My eye candies.
I love using my ostrich and croc Birkin. They are both light ways even when I stuff them to the max and I don’t have to touch the surface to open


----------



## am2022

Old and trusty Miss BBK today ! ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

A quick out for supermarket this morning.


----------



## meowlett

Went out with my friend for her birthday celebration.
Porosus KC gets her turn to go out.


----------



## periogirl28

Dior outfit but Hermes bag, always. Thank you everyone for the previous likes and kind comments.


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Feeling turquoise/Bleu atoll.


----------



## grapegravity

Went out to celebrate Wedding Anniversary past weekend
Thank you everyone for the previous likes on my birdie K


----------



## momoc

grapegravity said:


> Went out to celebrate Wedding Anniversary past weekend
> 
> View attachment 4810654



Congratulations on your wedding Anniversary!


----------



## ANN-11




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrismin

Love your dress !





tlamdang08 said:


> A quick out for supermarket this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4809885


----------



## tlamdang08

Neutral Wednesday


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Love your dress !


  Thank you.


----------



## heytheredelilah

Shan9jtsy said:


> Feeling turquoise/Bleu atoll.
> 
> View attachment 4810482


I also like your shoe!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Roulis 24 in noir with RHw


----------



## so_sofya1985

GP in ebene, cdc in brown croc and a Hermes scarf! Sexy brown box the GP was delivered in


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hermes vintage Rugby


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jumping boots


----------



## so_sofya1985

Black k32 in togo


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hermes trousers wool and leather around the zips


----------



## so_sofya1985

Constance 24 bicolour - inside khaki outside no idea what the name of that grey is


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hermes hat


----------



## MaryAndDogs

grapegravity said:


> Went out to celebrate Wedding Anniversary past weekend
> Thank you everyone for the previous likes on my birdie K
> 
> View attachment 4810654



Hey, what color is your lovely Ms. B?


----------



## essiedub

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hermes vintage Rugby
> View attachment 4811383


What a great bag! Will you show us the interior? Please?! And a modeling shot would be splendid too


----------



## so_sofya1985

essiedub said:


> What a great bag! Will you show us the interior? Please?! And a modeling shot would be splendid too



found this pic I look grumpy but just focus on the bag hehe! I’ll take a pic of the interior laterif it’s ok! But it’s lined in Epsom and has one of those external pockets for old school Nokia type phones! Too cute! I honestly love this bag so happy my mom forgot about it in her stashes of goodies so I just snapped it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> Jumping boots
> View attachment 4811387


Love this pose and interior of your room. Blending well together.


----------



## pony

so_sofya1985 said:


> found this pic I look grumpy but just focus on the bag hehe! I’ll take a pic of the interior laterif it’s ok! But it’s lined in Epsom and has one of those external pockets for old school Nokia type phones! Too cute! I honestly love this bag so happy my mom forgot about it in her stashes of goodies so I just snapped it!
> View attachment 4811479


I Love your pants! I would love to know where you got them from.


----------



## so_sofya1985

pony said:


> I Love your pants! I would love to know where you got them from.


Sure  but it is going to be our little secret : l’oeil


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Love this pose and interior of your room. Blending well together.


I wishhhh!!!!!!! It was a hotel room and I got in there and the pose literally speaks of what I thought of the room


----------



## essiedub

so_sofya1985 said:


> found this pic I look grumpy but just focus on the bag hehe! I’ll take a pic of the interior laterif it’s ok! But it’s lined in Epsom and has one of those external pockets for old school Nokia type phones! Too cute! I honestly love this bag so happy my mom forgot about it in her stashes of goodies so I just snapped it!
> View attachment 4811479


Really love it! your whole outfit is terrific! Thanks for posting..yes when you have a moment, I’d  love to to see the interior.

p.s. You wear a  brooch with panache


----------



## so_sofya1985

essiedub said:


> Really love it! your whole outfit is terrific! Thanks for posting..yes when you have a moment, I’d  love to to see the interior.
> 
> p.s. You wear a  brooch with panache


I found this link of a recently sold rugby bag and they show the inside of it! The brooch too was taken off my mom! The woman has a very good taste 








						Hermes Geranium Epsom Leather Palladium Plated Rugby Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Hermes Geranium Epsom Leather Palladium Plated Rugby Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## so_sofya1985

Pico 26 in rouge tomate


----------



## so_sofya1985

Another shot of the Hermes Rugby bag!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hermes plume elan in cognac gator


----------



## so_sofya1985

Constance elan in Gris perle! Sadly I have now sold it!


----------



## tlamdang08

First time go inside for a curbside food pickup (?!)
SS 2020 cotton dress


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> First time go inside for a curbside food pickup (?!)
> SS 2020 cotton dress
> 
> View attachment 4811763



Love the dress!  You look so cute!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Love the dress!  You look so cute!


Awww thank you


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> First time go inside for a curbside food pickup (?!)
> SS 2020 cotton dress
> 
> View attachment 4811763


Very beautiful dress!


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> Very beautiful dress!


Same to you. I am about to say all your recents images are beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

On my way to the dentist earlier today.....


----------



## adb

Had a taste of the scorching heat but somehow feels good ❤
Stay safe all


----------



## ChloeSF

Tested out using a twilly with my Jypsiere for the first time! I’m pretty happy with how it looks


----------



## Chrismin

Trying out my Cosmographia today!


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> First time go inside for a curbside food pickup (?!)
> SS 2020 cotton dress
> 
> View attachment 4811763


super cute!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> First time go inside for a curbside food pickup (?!)
> SS 2020 cotton dress
> 
> View attachment 4811763


Love the whole look. This was pretty much me before the pandemic. I live/operate in running shorts, tanks and sneakers-athletic sandals these days.


----------



## grapegravity

MaryAndDogs said:


> Hey, what color is your lovely Ms. B?


It's Rose Scherazade


----------



## tadhana

H deco in action


----------



## passion.du.jour

shellan310 said:


> H deco in action
> 
> View attachment 4812676


Beautiful!!! So lovely!


----------



## Meta

shellan310 said:


> H deco in action
> 
> View attachment 4812676


My favourite tableware  Please do share here too!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> super cute!!


 Thank you.


sf_newyorker said:


> Love the whole look. This was pretty much me before the pandemic. I live/operate in running shorts, tanks and sneakers-athletic sandals these days.


I understand that, I try to stay with linen and/or 100% cotton clothing, no dry clean pieces for now. 


shellan310 said:


> H deco in action
> 
> View attachment 4812676


Love it!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## acrowcounted

I try to go to the local “pick your own” farm for produce at least once a week to support them during these crazy times. Today the blueberries were the star!


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> Had a taste of the scorching heat but somehow feels good ❤
> Stay safe all
> View attachment 4812054
> View attachment 4812055


Wow totally empty 
Love your look and the mini K.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MaryAndDogs said:


> Different shades of pink on the same handbag.
> 
> I don't know how it happens but once I am in charge of the leashes  my husband is gracious enough to take over the handbag and not complain about looking too girly  Pink does not faze him at all
> He's the ultimate Hermes enabler
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808533
> 
> View attachment 4808541


What a sweet hubby to be posing with the beautiful pink croc ?


----------



## olibelli

acrowcounted said:


> I try to go to the local “pick your own” farm for produce at least once a week to support them during these crazy times. Today the blueberries were the star!
> View attachment 4812839


Love this! Is your Kelly Rouge de Coeur?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## acrowcounted

olibelli said:


> Love this! Is your Kelly Rouge de Coeur?


Yes.


----------



## tlamdang08

Try on the suede Oasis ( I forgot the color code)


----------



## adb

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow totally empty
> Love your look and the mini K.


Yes, the place is almost empty. It was around 9am in the morning after breakfast. I needed to bring my 8yo boy outside (he feels bored) but not when most of the people are out, it was very hot though 
Thanks for the compliment hun.. you are one of my inspo on this thread ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> Yes, the place is almost empty. It was around 9am in the morning after breakfast. I needed to bring my 8yo boy outside (he feels bored) but not when most of the people are out, it was very hot though
> Thanks for the compliment hun.. you are one of my inspo on this thread ❤


 Awhh thank you


----------



## so_sofya1985

olibelli said:


> Love this! Is your Kelly Rouge de Coeur?


My bet on rouge tomate!


----------



## so_sofya1985

acrowcounted said:


> Yes.


Oh grrrr


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Try on the suede Oasis ( I forgot the color code)
> View attachment 4812894


Omg!!!! Is that the bag of literally ALL my dreams? emerald croc?????? My daysssss! Forget about oran, I wanna see THAT!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

H. Constance and an H. Hat


----------



## surfer

Fun ways to wear scarves. Also picked up the limited edition belt


----------



## surfer

Evelyne with the strap that hasn’t been used so finally took her out of the box today!
Also love this Brandenburg


----------



## periogirl28

Rose d’Ete Clic 16 and matching fan, perfect for the heat while viewing the ruins.


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> Omg!!!! Is that the bag of literally ALL my dreams? emerald croc?????? My daysssss! Forget about oran, I wanna see THAT!!!!


Yes it is, my dream too  
I also admire that you have many special pieces. Keep sharing, please.


----------



## ANN-11




----------



## PIPET83

Shoppping


----------



## am2022

BBK again !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ryukafroo

acrowcounted said:


> I wasn’t feeling the blue animapolis twilly on my K25 so I tried to go bare for a few days (but never made it out of the house that way, in favor of my mini Lindy) and then decided to try out my navy Jungle Love love twilly and it’s perfect!
> View attachment 4799808


Love love love that blue lindy !!!   Both gas are gorgeous!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Casual Kelly and Action sneakers for the weekend.


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Casual Kelly and Action sneakers for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4813653


You are fast becoming my H Crush on this thread? Maybe because I wear similar style to you haha! What are these trainers? I need them


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hermes vintage Rugby
> View attachment 4811383


Gorgeous!


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> You are fast becoming my H Crush on this thread? Maybe because I wear similar style to you haha! What are these trainers? I need them


  Thank you sweetheart.
Here is the link for the sneakers https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/action-sneaker-H201103ZvX2350/


----------



## littleunicorn

so_sofya1985 said:


> Constance elan in Gris perle! Sadly I have now sold it!
> View attachment 4811758


Such a shame, Constance elan is so pretty!


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you sweetheart.
> Here is the link for the sneakers https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/action-sneaker-H201103ZvX2350/


Yay I found them on the Uk site too, even an extra colour! I want to go in and try them out, what’s the feedback like? Are they comfy?


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yay I found them on the Uk site too, even an extra colour! I want to go in and try them out, what’s the feedback like? Are they comfy?


Super comfy. Highly recommended


----------



## Leo the Lion

Birthday parties started a little early with B30! I added a baby birkin 25 for my b-day from hubby which I posted on another thread and will do a YouTube unboxing video this week!! I am so happy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Leo the Lion said:


> Birthday parties started a little early with B30! I added a baby birkin 25 for my b-day from hubby which I posted on another thread and will do a YouTube unboxing video this week!! I am so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4814592


Happy birthday!!! The cake, the charm, flowers , bag are all together!!! Love it!
And congratulations on your new Bag too.


----------



## am2022

Happy happy birthday ! 





Leo the Lion said:


> Birthday parties started a little early with B30! I added a baby birkin 25 for my b-day from hubby which I posted on another thread and will do a YouTube unboxing video this week!! I am so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4814592


----------



## 1LV

Leo the Lion said:


> Birthday parties started a little early with B30! I added a baby birkin 25 for my b-day from hubby which I posted on another thread and will do a YouTube unboxing video this week!! I am so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4814592


Happy Birthday, Happy Year!


----------



## am2022

oooh would love a croc plume !
How do you like her ? I’m eyeing a 28 for the longest time !❤️


so_sofya1985 said:


> Hermes plume elan in cognac gator
> View attachment 4811757


----------



## couturequeen

Feeling thankful for coastal life.


----------



## tlamdang08

BBB30 this morning


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Casual Kelly and Action sneakers for the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4813653


You looked beautiful . I’m just curious how could you take the photo of full body like this. I asked my DH take photo for me few times but it’s always looking funny ....


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> oooh would love a croc plume !
> How do you like her ? I’m eyeing a 28 for the longest time !❤


I really love the bag, for me: it’s more of an evening or a statement bag, I would never wear it casually, although it’s very spacious! The colour and exotic skin make it stand out so much! But I’d get one in leather for every day for sure!


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> You looked beautiful . I’m just curious how could you take the photo of full body like this. I asked my DH take photo for me few times but it’s always looking funny ....


Put your phone Stand on the ground( use coffee cup as a holder) lean the phone about 30 degree on the cup, or take a few pictures then reposition your phone to liking. Use timer,  portrait mode


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Put your phone Stand on the ground( use coffee cup as a holder) lean the phone about 30 degree on the cup, or take a few pictures then reposition your phone to liking. Use timer,  portrait mode


Oh...this’s smart Then I don’t have to ask my husband anymore. Thanks for the tip !


----------



## hokatie

Shopping at Target today


----------



## am2022

Miss HAC today !


----------



## Senbei

amacasa said:


> Miss HAC today !



Love your beautiful tohu bohu too!


----------



## the_comfortista

My B25 with an Oran charm. I have a twilly that goes great with this bag, but it seemed like too much with the charm.


----------



## tlamdang08

Boots for summer and hermes2002 silk bag for a short ride.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My new Birthday Bag today B25 Noir Togo with Rose Gold Hardware 2020 Y stamp. I'm so happy! I did an unboxing video on my YouTube channel 8 new Hermes items! Such a challenging year and hoping for better days for all of us!! XOXO


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> BBB30 this morning
> 
> View attachment 4815194



This bag is simply amazing and epitomises Hermes chic to me. It is no wonder Jane Birkin's icon is a BBB albeit a 35. I am glad you take yours out. I will never let go of my own BBB, and to me it somehow is more precious than any of my exotics.


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> This bag is simply amazing and epitomises Hermes chic to me. It is no wonder Jane Birkin's icon is a BBB albeit a 35. I am glad you take yours out. I will never let go of my own BBB, and to me it somehow is more precious than any of my exotics.


This is how I feel about my BBK, although I don't have exotics or a big collection to compare.


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> This is how I feel about my BBK, although I don't have exotics or a big collection to compare.


Someone who loves and appreciates Box will likely never lose that love, irregardless of the size or range of their collection.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Boots for summer and hermes2002 silk bag for a short ride.
> 
> View attachment 4817012


Wow... you looked so chic


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> This bag is simply amazing and epitomises Hermes chic to me. It is no wonder Jane Birkin's icon is a BBB albeit a 35. I am glad you take yours out. I will never let go of my own BBB, and to me it somehow is more precious than any of my exotics.


 I always add marks on her when she was in use. But I am get use to it and I just Put down a request for Box Kelly


hokatie said:


> Wow... you looked so chic thank you,dear.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

My twilly is in action today with the belt bag


----------



## adb

tlamdang08 said:


> Boots for summer and hermes2002 silk bag for a short ride.
> 
> View attachment 4817012


Very chic! This convinces me to get st germain ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> Very chic! This convinces me to get st germain ❤


If you have wide feet, Be sure to go up size if you want comfortable all-day wearing.


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge Corail suede go well with Capucine/Bleu Indigo B25


----------



## LouiseCPH

My beloved Massai PM - a much under appreciated bag in my opinion!


----------



## PIPET83

My baby red..


----------



## TeeCee77

Ms. B35 etain accompanying me on my first flight since March. Was able to nest my Kelly Cut and Mini a bolide! Great travel companion. I may have freaked with the double bagging, but want to keep her as sanitary as possible.


----------



## LavenderIce

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. B35 etain accompanying me on my first flight since March. Was able to nest my Kelly Cut and Mini a bolide! Great travel companion. I may have freaked with the double bagging, but want to keep her as sanitary as possible.
> 
> View attachment 4818669
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818670



Safe travels! I don't blame you for double bagging.  You can never be too careful these days.  I always enjoy seeing someone else with a B35 etain.  Great travel companion indeed.


----------



## TeeCee77

LavenderIce said:


> Safe travels! I don't blame you for double bagging.  You can never be too careful these days.  I always enjoy seeing someone else with a B35 etain.  Great travel companion indeed.


Thank you! Watch, this will be the comeback of the 35  I had so much extra stuff (masks, sanitizer, etc) and it was awesome having the extra space.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Rocking a step above PJs....


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

LouiseCPH said:


> My beloved Massai PM - a much under appreciated bag in my opinion!
> 
> View attachment 4818439


agree! I love the Massai but dislike the Cut version


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting to pick up my lunch today. No cooking Friday


----------



## DR2014

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Rocking a step above PJs....
> 
> View attachment 4818828


Love your outfit and your B!


----------



## Chrismin

You look fabulous 
is that a 30 or 35?



Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Rocking a step above PJs....
> 
> View attachment 4818828


----------



## meowlett

Time to relax after an exciting week.

Tagging @tlamdang08 to "pay" her back for the yummy food photos all week.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Time to relax after an exciting week.
> 
> Tagging @tlamdang08 to "pay" her back for the yummy food photos all week.
> 
> View attachment 4819297
> View attachment 4819298
> View attachment 4819299
> View attachment 4819300


   Are you trying to kill me ??? I am on diet plan


----------



## meowlett

tlamdang08 said:


> Are you trying to kill me ??? I am on diet plan


Hey, I have been inspired to eat non-stop all week by you.  I looked at the mirror today and am sure that my face's area has increased by 10%.
I need to work out and be on diet because I have to go to the RTW event next Friday.  It will be nice to fit in to the clothes.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ahhh I miss Baron’s so much but I’m too scared to dine in right now. Wondering if I can order the Peking duck to go



meowlett said:


> Time to relax after an exciting week.
> 
> Tagging @tlamdang08 to "pay" her back for the yummy food photos all week.
> 
> View attachment 4819297
> View attachment 4819298
> View attachment 4819299
> View attachment 4819300


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> Hey, I have been inspired to eat non-stop all week by you.  I looked at the mirror today and am sure that my face's area has increased by 10%.
> I need to work out and be on diet because I have to go to the RTW event next Friday.  It will be nice to fit in to the clothes.


Keep us posted on the RTW event We don’t have it.


----------



## momoc

meowlett said:


> Hey, I have been inspired to eat non-stop all week by you.  I looked at the mirror today and am sure that my face's area has increased by 10%.
> I need to work out and be on diet because I have to go to the RTW event next Friday.  It will be nice to fit in to the clothes.


Really curious how different the RTW event will be this year! Would love to hear how it goes for you. Hope you find some great pieces


----------



## momoc

I thought I’d be safe from the food attack if I avoid the shelter in place thread. I’m wrong  well time to have a snack... you all still hahahaha


----------



## meowlett

OuiCestLaVie said:


> ahhh I miss Baron’s so much but I’m too scared to dine in right now. Wondering if I can order the Peking duck to go


I am rather careful and analyze the risks.  . I think dining out at certain places are way safer than shopping at Costco, which I don't do.


tlamdang08 said:


> Keep us posted on the RTW event We don’t have it.


Well, I will share the loot if I can lose a few pounds before the event.


momoc said:


> Really curious how different the RTW event will be this year! Would love to hear how it goes for you. Hope you find some great pieces


I have no idea how it is going to go.  I have only been trying on pieces that I knew that I was very likely to get.  I remembered my SA told me that they have to "quarantine" the pieces after they have been touched by customers.


momoc said:


> I thought I’d be safe from the food attack if I avoid the shelter in place thread. I’m wrong  well time to have a snack... you all still hahahaha


I am afraid to open that thread these days...  It causes severe internal injuries (virtual, but still traumatic to the soul) when those pictures are viewed while hungry.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

meowlett said:


> Hey, I have been inspired to eat non-stop all week by you.  I looked at the mirror today and am sure that my face's area has increased by 10%.
> I need to work out and be on diet because I have to go to the RTW event next Friday.  It will be nice to fit in to the clothes.



is the RTW event very special? My SA invited me but I turned it down because I just don’t feel comfortable trying on clothing in stores right now, even though they said they having special disinfecting process for RTW items.


----------



## meowlett

OuiCestLaVie said:


> is the RTW event very special? My SA invited me but I turned it down because I just don’t feel comfortable trying on clothing in stores right now, even though they said they having special disinfecting process for RTW items.


I think it is good to see those items in real life.
Unlike some of the braver souls here, I have refrained from touching anything in the store except for RTW pieces that were still sealed in the bag.

I very much look forward to trying on some of the newer pieces.  So time to starve myself for the next few days.


----------



## Phiona88

Out and about running errands. I also use Hermes orange bags as shopping bags, haha.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Chrismin said:


> You look fabulous
> is that a 30 or 35?


Thanks, 30!


----------



## adb

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting to pick up my lunch today. No cooking Friday
> 
> View attachment 4819046


Wooow! 
As always ❤️


----------



## loh

Phiona88 said:


> Out and about running errands. I also use Hermes orange bags as shopping bags, haha.
> 
> View attachment 4819391




You look lovely!


----------



## loh

momoc said:


> I thought I’d be safe from the food attack if I avoid the shelter in place thread. I’m wrong  well time to have a snack... you all still hahahaha



Seriously, lots of H food porn going on lately....


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting to pick up my lunch today. No cooking Friday
> 
> View attachment 4819046


Yah, it’s Friday.....free yourself from the kitchen   . Have a great weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Yah, it’s Friday.....free yourself from the kitchen   . Have a great weekend!


Thank youuuuuu 
Confirmation day mass ( outside 80+ degree)
My fur baby cooperates with me for once. It's a blessing day for me to have a beautiful portrait.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank youuuuuu
> Confirmation day mass ( outside 80+ degree)
> My fur baby cooperates with me for once. It's a blessing day for me to have a beautiful portrait.
> 
> View attachment 4819564


It’s a hot day today at my place as well. I’m dressing up a bit same style with you, except for the bag 
Your cutie is acting like “model”  . I am thinking when you said camera is ready, 1...2...3...action... then she poses like this


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> It’s a hot day today at my place as well. I’m dressing up a bit same style with you, except for the bag
> Your cutie is acting like “model”  . I am thinking when you said camera is ready, 1...2...3...action... then she poses like this
> 
> View attachment 4819658


I was lucky, she wasn’t  cooperative after that   Have fun, and you look lovely in Green. I love it!!!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Confirmation day mass ( outside 80+ degree)
> View attachment 4819564





hokatie said:


> It’s a hot day today at my place as well.
> View attachment 4819658



It’s already hot here too...99F. (My addiction to linen saves me.) I’m heading out on my Evie‘s virgin voyage. I do feel a bit bad for my clutches but they were getting too smashed in the grocery cart....plus, I needed something New. It’s Covid compensation shopping.....


----------



## aisham

When your bag matches your drink and surroundings


----------



## Senbei

aisham said:


> When your bag matches your drink and surroundings



Where did you get that lovely polar bear charm?


----------



## aisham

Senbei said:


> Where did you get that lovely polar bear charm?


It was custom made by a leather craftswomen  My idea and her amazing skills


----------



## Senbei

aisham said:


> It was custom made by a leather craftswomen  My idea and her amazing skills


Very cute and creative! It caught my eye despite all the eye candy in your photo.


----------



## aisham

Senbei said:


> Very cute and creative! It caught my eye despite all the eye candy in your photo.


Yes it is supper cute   finally I have one of a kind charm


----------



## missD

First time out since the pandemic!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> It’s already hot here too...99F. (My addiction to linen saves me.) I’m heading out on my Evie‘s virgin voyage. I do feel a bit bad for my clutches but they were getting too smashed in the grocery cart....plus, I needed something New. It’s Covid compensation shopping.....
> View attachment 4819699


Follow your foot step   
but I  won’t step out again until Monday.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Follow your foot step
> but I  won’t step out again until Monday.
> 
> View attachment 4819864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819866


Oh... my favorite bakery  What do you get? I love the egg tarts and boroh cream danish there.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Oh... my favorite bakery  What do you get? I love the egg tarts and boroh cream danish there.


I love taro swirl, two for me and the rest (all kind) for the kids.


----------



## Chrismin

Ai beautiful-what cookware leather ??) I’m drooling  


missD said:


> First time out since the pandemic!
> 
> View attachment 4819806


----------



## Chrismin

Chrismin said:


> Ai beautiful-what cookware leather ??) I’m drooling


I meant color- not cookware - funny it autocorrected to that .. I guess I text too much about cookware !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## missD

Chrismin said:


> I meant color- not cookware - funny it autocorrected to that .. I guess I text too much about cookware !



Etain!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Follow your foot step
> but I  won’t step out again until Monday.
> 
> View attachment 4819864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819866


Love your outfit! I’m hoping to be home for a few days, too. Even though I’m wearing a mask and taking precautions, I don’t want to get comfortable going out more than I need to.


----------



## Chrismin

Love the  entire outfit !


tlamdang08 said:


> Follow your foot step
> but I  won’t step out again until Monday.
> 
> View attachment 4819864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819866


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Love the  entire outfit !


 Thank youuuuu 


diane278 said:


> Love your outfit! I’m hoping to be home for a few days, too. Even though I’m wearing a mask and taking precautions, I don’t want to get comfortable going out more than I need to.


 

Yes, stay home avoid the heat Mask plus the heatwave won't be a pleasure


----------



## periogirl28

My smaller in-flight toiletries Bolide in action, stopover shower at the lounge before arrival. We live in interesting times. Stay safe and well, everyone.


----------



## adb

I would like to share an action pic of my new ex libris necklace.. at home..
No plans of going out but I feel like putting it on..


----------



## loh

adb said:


> I would like to share an action pic of my new ex libris necklace.. at home..
> No plans of going out but I feel like putting it on..
> View attachment 4820259



Looks great on you.  That's the one thing I've been doing regularly while at home, putting on jewelry.  A girl needs some sense of normalcy during these times, right??


----------



## adb

loh said:


> Looks great on you.  That's the one thing I've been doing regularly while at home, putting on jewelry.  A girl needs some sense of normalcy during these times, right??


absolutely! so glad I am not alone on this..   i play dress up once in a while too.. it makes me happy and enjoy the things i have. thank you


----------



## luvs2splurge

S2jewels said:


> Trying on my new clic-h 21 in gold


Where is your coat from? It is beautiful!!


----------



## PIPET83

My graphite 40 Togo....


----------



## DrTootr

Pairing my latest pink HERMÈS Bastia Coin Purse in the shade Rose Lipstick with some of my Chanel's ...


----------



## meowlett

The poor K25 has not seen sunlight since last August.  I guess it does put things in perspective for me.


----------



## mcpro

keep it clean!!  Mini K's  first time seeing outside world.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

hokatie said:


> Picking up my dinner tonight
> 
> View attachment 4805007


Twinning


----------



## hokatie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Twinning


Can’t wait to see your mod shots


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

meowlett said:


> The poor K25 has not seen sunlight since last August.  I guess it does put things in perspective for me.
> View attachment 4820926


It's lovely! What's the color?


----------



## chanelloverz

My companion for this lovely morning...


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

chanelloverz said:


> My companion for this lovely morning...
> 
> View attachment 4821175


Love this! Could you tell me the colour?


----------



## chanelloverz

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Love this! Could you tell me the colour?


Hi! It is color Etoupe


----------



## nvie




----------



## meowlett

ajaxbreaker said:


> It's lovely! What's the color?


It is a Bleu Zanzibar.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

nvie said:


> View attachment 4821539



Beautiful! I'm impressed with your self-manicure


----------



## estallal

mcpro said:


> keep it clean!!  Mini K's  first time seeing outside world.
> View attachment 4820983


What color is this?


----------



## Rami00

Braise alligator and RC chèvre


----------



## PIPET83

I Said no to minilindy. The color wasnt right...


----------



## nvie

Rami00 said:


> Braise alligator and RC chèvre
> 
> View attachment 4821617


Love your Special Order. Saw it on IG too


----------



## Rami00

nvie said:


> Love your Special Order. Saw it on IG too


Thank you


----------



## am2022

so So pretty - pls
Comment on the color braise! I have a rouge VIF B30 and eyeing a braise 28 plume! 
And how’s the color in time?
Does it age well ?
Thanks 





Rami00 said:


> Braise alligator and RC chèvre
> 
> View attachment 4821617


----------



## am2022

Sometimes you just have to wear that CDC ... stay safe ladies !


----------



## Bagaholic222

PIPET83 said:


> I Said no to minilindy. The color wasnt right...
> 
> View attachment 4821652


What colour is that?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mularice

Weather is super weird - one minute it’s torrential rain, the next super sunny.
Always playing it safe in black.


----------



## Rami00

amacasa said:


> so So pretty - pls
> Comment on the color braise! I have a rouge VIF B30 and eyeing a braise 28 plume!
> And how’s the color in time?
> Does it age well ?
> Thanks


Thank you! I believe it's been ageing well (I only got my hands on it around Nov 2018) considering how much I use my mini k, I am very happy with it.


----------



## tlamdang08

Last day to deal with the heatwave.  
But I have a quick errand to run.


----------



## Henelalee

This is my current mood when working from home. I sat my HAC 28 next to me to bump up my motivation


----------



## tonkamama

My first togo B25 in gold phw   (Stickers on hw alreay come off)


----------



## loh

tonkamama said:


> My first togo B25 in gold phw   (Stickers on hw alreay come off)
> 
> View attachment 4822812



I love it!  Great pics and cute outfit!


----------



## Henelalee

tonkamama said:


> My first togo B25 in gold phw   (Stickers on hw alreay come off)
> 
> View attachment 4822812


Love this 100%


----------



## so_sofya1985

tonkamama said:


> My first togo B25 in gold phw   (Stickers on hw alreay come off)
> 
> View attachment 4822812


10/10


----------



## sf_newyorker

tonkamama said:


> My first togo B25 in gold phw   (Stickers on hw alreay come off)
> 
> View attachment 4822812


Such a gorgeous classic!


----------



## abg12

First vacation since pandemic started


----------



## loh

abg12 said:


> First vacation since pandemic started
> View attachment 4823038




Have a great time!  I hope you will have weather that is just as fabulous as your bag color.


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy turn today


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini Lindy turn today
> 
> View attachment 4823100


You really rock that bag!  I may have to consider one of those for my wish list.  (Also your ensemble goes nicely with your art!)


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> You really rock that bag!  I may have to consider one of those for my wish list.  (Also your ensemble goes nicely with your art!)


Thank youuuu  .
Yes put this bag on your wish list, I really love it


----------



## tonkamama

thank you ladies 


loh said:


> I love it!  Great pics and cute outfit!





Henelalee said:


> Love this 100%





so_sofya1985 said:


> 10/10





sf_newyorker said:


> Such a gorgeous classic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LouiseCPH

So Kelly 22 menthe


----------



## am2022

tonka so good to see you !!! You look great as always !!! ❤️


tonkamama said:


> thank you ladies


----------



## am2022

Old and trusty raisin lindy today !


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

First trip out for my birthday with my new to me Birkin... Although I wasn’t sure whether to make a new thread but I’ve just got home and have been thinking all day... what smells like marijuana?!? Turns out it’s my new bag! It STINKS like seriously hums! I have no idea what to do, I absolutely love it and can’t send it back.

But will Hermes help? as I bought it pre-owned and I don’t have a receipt. And I don’t know any SA’s.

I’m so gutted because this bag means a lot to me sentimentally. Any advice would be very much appreciated TIA 
Also let me know if I should have made a separate threadfor this topic.


----------



## PIPET83

I love these colors... B40 sauge and prunoir interior clemance brushed PHW..


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> tonka so good to see you !!! You look great as always !!! ❤


So Happy to see you here my dear amacasa love love your ”action” shots


----------



## so_sofya1985

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> First trip out for my birthday with my new to me Birkin... Although I wasn’t sure whether to make a new thread but I’ve just got home and have been thinking all day... what smells like marijuana?!? Turns out it’s my new bag! It STINKS like seriously hums! I have no idea what to do, I absolutely love it and can’t send it back.
> 
> But will Hermes help? as I bought it pre-owned and I don’t have a receipt. And I don’t know any SA’s.
> 
> I’m so gutted because this bag means a lot to me sentimentally. Any advice would be very much appreciated TIA
> Also let me know if I should have made a separate threadfor this topic.
> View attachment 4823760
> View attachment 4823761
> View attachment 4823762



what a nuisance! It is truly a lovely bag, I am sorry to hear that it comes with that horrible stink! Try airing it, use appropriate leather cleaning products to clean inside and out and see if it helps? Hermes spa will help with touch ups but I don’t believe they are known for getting rid of smells!
Once you do the airing and cleaning, I’d get those mesh dried flower/fruit little smell sachets for wardrobes and would leave it inside the closed bag for some time....


----------



## samfalstaff

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> First trip out for my birthday with my new to me Birkin... Although I wasn’t sure whether to make a new thread but I’ve just got home and have been thinking all day... what smells like marijuana?!? Turns out it’s my new bag! It STINKS like seriously hums! I have no idea what to do, I absolutely love it and can’t send it back.
> 
> But will Hermes help? as I bought it pre-owned and I don’t have a receipt. And I don’t know any SA’s.
> 
> I’m so gutted because this bag means a lot to me sentimentally. Any advice would be very much appreciated TIA
> Also let me know if I should have made a separate threadfor this topic.
> View attachment 4823760
> View attachment 4823761
> View attachment 4823762


About 6 or 7 years ago, many of the H bags smelled like marijuana especially when they sat in the sun for too long. H said it had something to do with the tanning process...I think there are a bunch of threads about it on TPF.
Edit: Meant to say the bag looks beautiful but clicked 'post' before I was ready. What is the color?


----------



## periogirl28

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> First trip out for my birthday with my new to me Birkin... Although I wasn’t sure whether to make a new thread but I’ve just got home and have been thinking all day... what smells like marijuana?!? Turns out it’s my new bag! It STINKS like seriously hums! I have no idea what to do, I absolutely love it and can’t send it back.
> 
> But will Hermes help? as I bought it pre-owned and I don’t have a receipt. And I don’t know any SA’s.
> 
> I’m so gutted because this bag means a lot to me sentimentally. Any advice would be very much appreciated TIA
> Also let me know if I should have made a separate threadfor this topic.
> View attachment 4823760
> View attachment 4823761
> View attachment 4823762


This is defective and you should contact Hermes. They know that no amount of airing will help. It is an issue with the leather processing and all affected bags are deemed unsaleable. We know a lot about these batches  Good luck!


----------



## kamquatt

out and about (for essential grocery shopping)!


----------



## .BlueHydrangea.

so_sofya1985 said:


> what a nuisance! It is truly a lovely bag, I am sorry to hear that it comes with that horrible stink! Try airing it, use appropriate leather cleaning products to clean inside and out and see if it helps? Hermes spa will help with touch ups but I don’t believe they are known for getting rid of smells!
> Once you do the airing and cleaning, I’d get those mesh dried flower/fruit little smell sachets for wardrobes and would leave it inside the closed bag for some time....





samfalstaff said:


> About 6 or 7 years ago, many of the H bags smelled like marijuana especially when they sat in the sun for too long. H said it had something to do with the tanning process...I think there are a bunch of threads about it on TPF.
> Edit: Meant to say the bag looks beautiful but clicked 'post' before I was ready. What is the color?





periogirl28 said:


> This is defective and you should contact Hermes. They know that no amount of airing will help. It is an issue with the leather processing and all affected bags are deemed unsaleable. We know a lot about these batches  Good luck!



Thank you all for your lovely comments, I really appreciate it. 
I just got off the phone with Hermes, and I’ve got an appointment tomorrow with a leather specialist to assess it. I’m just hoping it’s a bit warmer than today so the smell is noticeable again. As it’s definitely the hot wether that makes it stink. And it’s pre-owned with no receipt so fingers crossed that won’t be a problem. 

The colour is Rouge Casaque, in size 35. I’m 5ft 10” and it doesn’t seem too big on me.

It’s my dream shade of red, especially in the Epsom. It’s such a perfect bright red, I’m completely obsessed with it. It seems to go with all of my outfits.

Thanks again guys x


----------



## momasaurus

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments, I really appreciate it.
> I just got off the phone with Hermes, and I’ve got an appointment tomorrow with a leather specialist to assess it. I’m just hoping it’s a bit warmer than today so the smell is noticeable again. As it’s definitely the hot wether that makes it stink. And it’s pre-owned with no receipt so fingers crossed that won’t be a problem.
> 
> The colour is Rouge Casaque, in size 35. I’m 5ft 10” and it doesn’t seem too big on me.
> 
> It’s my dream shade of red, especially in the Epsom. It’s such a perfect bright red, I’m completely obsessed with it. It seems to go with all of my outfits.
> 
> Thanks again guys x
> 
> View attachment 4824504


It's a gorgeous bag. Perfect size and color for you. Please let us know how things turn out - hoping for a good resolution!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## winkzpinkz

Presenting here an "unorthodox" Hermes bag: My vintage Hermes Aline Tote Bag!
This bag is featured under the Hermes Equestrian section, and is traditionally used as a grooming bag to store horse treats. Here, I have used it as a daily tote bag for work 
I have also added on my own canvas strap


----------



## tlamdang08

In house action vs in real life action


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrismin

❤️
Love the dress too !


tlamdang08 said:


> In house action vs in real life action
> View attachment 4824875
> View attachment 4824876


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> ❤
> Love the dress too !


MK is on sale right now   I need to go up in my dress size


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

winkzpinkz said:


> Presenting here an "unorthodox" Hermes bag: My vintage Hermes Aline Tote Bag!
> This bag is featured under the Hermes Equestrian section, and is traditionally used as a grooming bag to store horse treats. Here, I have used it as a daily tote bag for work
> I have also added on my own canvas strap
> View attachment 4824659
> View attachment 4824660
> View attachment 4824661


so chic! I truly love your style!


----------



## Lisab68

aisham said:


> When your bag matches your drink and surroundings
> 
> View attachment 4819784


Both of the bags match!!  You and your friend have great taste.


----------



## diane278

winkzpinkz said:


> Presenting here an "unorthodox" Hermes bag: My vintage Hermes Aline Tote Bag!
> This bag is featured under the Hermes Equestrian section, and is traditionally used as a grooming bag to store horse treats. Here, I have used it as a daily tote bag for work
> I have also added on my own canvas strap
> View attachment 4824659
> View attachment 4824660
> View attachment 4824661


I love the way you’re adapting that bag to suit your needs and design aesthetic....and it looks great with your outfit!


----------



## 880

I love everyone’s posts; drooled over the lizard H buckle, the tea and pistashio;the emeralds; the birkin at the movies and the gris T color against the vibrant pink dress was so happy!

I’ve posted this before, but it’s an easy bag during covid. 35 vert olive Togo trim phw! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> I love everyone’s posts; drooled over the lizard H buckle, the tea and pistashio;the emeralds; the birkin at the movies and the gris T color against the vibrant pink dress was so happy!
> 
> I’ve posted this before, but it’s an easy bag during covid. 35 vert olive Togo trim phw! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend
> View attachment 4825627


Such a great colour! happy saturday!


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Saturday everyone.
H rain boots and picotin 18 bleu nuit today.


----------



## Ludmilla

LouiseCPH said:


> So Kelly 22 menthe
> 
> View attachment 4823668


Great bag and colour!


----------



## am2022

I need a picotin in my life !
raisin lindy and rosegold today !


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gold Evelyne PM.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ludmilla said:


> Great bag and colour!



Thank you! Yes, I love the So Kelly, so wearable


----------



## Four Tails

880 said:


> I love everyone’s posts; drooled over the lizard H buckle, the tea and pistashio;the emeralds; the birkin at the movies and the gris T color against the vibrant pink dress was so happy!
> 
> I’ve posted this before, but it’s an easy bag during covid. 35 vert olive Togo trim phw! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend
> View attachment 4825627


This green makes my heart skip a beat. Love this!


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone.
> H rain boots and picotin 18 bleu nuit today.
> View attachment 4825666
> View attachment 4825667


Love your bleu nuit picotin!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Love your bleu nuit picotin!


I am waiting for a fun color but don't know when my luck come by.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## aisham

Lisab68 said:


> Both of the bags match!!  You and your friend have great taste.



Thank you . This is my sisters bag and honestly I have the exact same  She bought her B25 togo rouge de core GHW on feb 2019. Then my mom bought me the same exact bag as a gift on August , she was offered 2 bags only a KP and a b25 while traveling. So my mom had to pick one on the spot , she had to ask my sister ( the older one ) for permission before buying me ( the younger one ) a matching B  . It was funny because my sister replied with " Go ahead it's not like it's the first time ! " . Thou we have deferent taste , we ( me and my sister ) find ourselves fall in love with the same things a lot . And yes like toddlers we never share  .


----------



## 880

passion.du.jour said:


> Love your bleu nuit picotin!


Love the picotin, guitar, and nail polish, boots and dress!


----------



## 880

Four Tails said:


> This green makes my heart skip a beat. Love this!


Thank you Four Tails!


----------



## 880

aisham said:


> Thank you . This is my sisters bag and honestly I have the exact same  She bought her B25 togo rouge de core GHW on feb 2019. Then my mom bought me the same exact bag as a gift on August , she was offered 2 bags only a KP and a b25 while traveling. So my mom had to pick one on the spot , she had to ask my sister ( the older one ) for permission before buying me ( the younger one ) a matching B  . It was funny because my sister replied with " Go ahead it's not like it's the first time ! " . Thou we have deferent taste , we ( me and my sister ) find ourselves fall in love with the same things a lot . And yes like toddlers we never share  .


This is so nice of your mom! ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Love the picotin, guitar, and nail polish, boots and dress!


Thank youuuu


----------



## DA Club

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments, I really appreciate it.
> I just got off the phone with Hermes, and I’ve got an appointment tomorrow with a leather specialist to assess it. I’m just hoping it’s a bit warmer than today so the smell is noticeable again. As it’s definitely the hot wether that makes it stink. And it’s pre-owned with no receipt so fingers crossed that won’t be a problem.
> 
> The colour is Rouge Casaque, in size 35. I’m 5ft 10” and it doesn’t seem too big on me.
> 
> It’s my dream shade of red, especially in the Epsom. It’s such a perfect bright red, I’m completely obsessed with it. It seems to go with all of my outfits.
> 
> Thanks again guys x
> 
> View attachment 4824504


My favorite Hermes color! I have three Rouge Casaque bags (Birkin 35cm, 18cm Constance and TPM Evelyn). My 18cm Rouge Casaque Constance from around 2014 has this exact same problem. I was too lazy to bring it in despite all the threads about the skunk bags during that time. I don’t use the bag often. Can you please post an update if they’re still willing to do something about a 6 year old bag? Cause then I might bring mine in too. Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Just enjoying the rare London sun in our back garden. Wearing my fave Black suede sandals which alas are much more comfy than my other Black leather Manège.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> I love everyone’s posts; drooled over the lizard H buckle, the tea and pistashio;the emeralds; the birkin at the movies and the gris T color against the vibrant pink dress was so happy!
> 
> I’ve posted this before, but it’s an easy bag during covid. 35 vert olive Togo trim phw! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend
> View attachment 4825627


Love this bag!


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4826247
> View attachment 4826248
> 
> Just enjoying the rare London sun in our back garden. Wearing my fave Black suede sandals which alas are much more comfy than my other Black leather Manège.


Quintessential London! I really do miss it. So happy you can enjoy a quiet moment ( and look so lovely doing it!)


----------



## periogirl28

nymeria said:


> Quintessential London! I really do miss it. So happy you can enjoy a quiet moment ( and look so lovely doing it!)


Thank ÿou so much!


----------



## 880

.BlueHydrangea. said:


> First trip out for my birthday with my new to me Birkin... Although I wasn’t sure whether to make a new thread but I’ve just got home and have been thinking all day... what smells like marijuana?!? Turns out it’s my new bag! It STINKS like seriously hums! I have no idea what to do, I absolutely love it and can’t send it back.
> 
> But will Hermes help? as I bought it pre-owned and I don’t have a receipt. And I don’t know any SA’s.
> 
> I’m so gutted because this bag means a lot to me sentimentally. Any advice would be very much appreciated TIA
> Also let me know if I should have made a separate threadfor this topic.
> View attachment 4823760
> View attachment 4823761
> View attachment 4823762


Bluehydrangea, happy birthday! So sorry this happened to you! Hermes should be able to help! You can also post on docrides Lazarus thread here on tpf; maybe she might have some suggestions for your gorgeous bag!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Fried clams, spiked frozen lemonade, chevre lime Calvi = New England Summer ☀️


----------



## loh

cali_to_ny said:


> Fried clams, spiked frozen lemonade, chevre lime Calvi = New England Summer ☀
> 
> View attachment 4826688



That all sounds, and looks, lovely.  Enjoy!


----------



## Chrismin

I so miss NE summers
We usually go to martha’s vineyard but this year did not w the everything that is going on ! Sure miss the weather and food though ! 
enjoy  


cali_to_ny said:


> Fried clams, spiked frozen lemonade, chevre lime Calvi = New England Summer ☀
> 
> View attachment 4826688


----------



## tlamdang08

cali_to_ny said:


> Fried clams, spiked frozen lemonade, chevre lime Calvi = New England Summer ☀
> 
> View attachment 4826688


love the calvi card holder, nowadays i use it to have spare space for other essentials.
your color


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cali_to_ny said:


> Fried clams, spiked frozen lemonade, chevre lime Calvi = New England Summer ☀
> 
> View attachment 4826688


That calvi made my mouth water!!!! Great shot!


----------



## DR2014

cali_to_ny said:


> Fried clams, spiked frozen lemonade, chevre lime Calvi = New England Summer ☀
> 
> View attachment 4826688


twins with you on the lime calvi!


----------



## fergie.c

wearing my nantucket and maxi twilly for today~


----------



## chanelloverz

Love how subtle the color etoupe is...


----------



## acrowcounted

Bag spill of pretty colored SLGs.


----------



## tlamdang08

Oasis Mink sandals (time to enjoy it. )


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> Bag spill of pretty colored SLGs.
> View attachment 4827822


Love the key holder and Bearn compact wallet, I am drooling


----------



## California Dreaming

acrowcounted said:


> Bag spill of pretty colored SLGs.
> View attachment 4827822


Fabulous!  What color is your Kelly?


----------



## acrowcounted

California Dreaming said:


> Fabulous!  What color is your Kelly?


Deep Blue Togo


----------



## cali_to_ny

Chrismin said:


> I so miss NE summers
> We usually go to martha’s vineyard but this year did not w the everything that is going on ! Sure miss the weather and food though !
> enjoy


Yes! Same here - we are usually in Cape Cod every summer but this year barely made here it to Rhode Island in between them coming off the NY quarantine list and school starting. I have to say everything has been wonderful - every business taking all safety measures and thoroughly appreciating every customer.


----------



## ce_1992

My Halzan was working hard with me (from home!) this afternoon  Keeping me motivated to get through the day and build up my B/K fund.


----------



## serene

Attended wedding last weekend


----------



## hokatie

Hermes and my little one


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Hermes and my little one
> 
> View attachment 4828333


So cute!!!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you dear! Somehow my baby really likes these Oran pairs and keeps wearing them around the house


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Dragging myself out into the bad air to get a couple of errands done before it gets too hot.  I think this linen shirt really looks like a pajama top in this photo....and possibly in real life.  Oh, well. At least my bag looks good.....


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Etoupe PM.


----------



## Lalaka

Almond coffee and my GP 36 with Panoplie Equestre

View attachment 4830122


----------



## Hillychristie

Hello tpf, so glad to see everyone wearing your bags again. Here's my shot on a day out with my son to visit the dentist. Same bag, three shades of grey under different lighting. 

Enjoy your weekend ahead .


----------



## papertiger

Lalaka said:


> Almond coffee and my GP 36 with Panoplie Equestre
> 
> View attachment 4830122



Your image attachment isn't working


----------



## TC1

Today's stack


----------



## finsmith

my Kelly 32, one of my preloved lockdown purchases. Definitely my favourite Hermes bag, like it so much more than the Birkin


----------



## am2022

Lavender farm today !


----------



## LouiseCPH

First time out with rouge garance So Kelly 22. Fully loaded - room for computer, (a few) papers AND rain gear!


----------



## Ludmilla

LouiseCPH said:


> First time out with rouge garance So Kelly 22. Fully loaded - room for computer, (a few) papers AND rain gear!
> 
> View attachment 4830987


Beautiful! One of my favorite H styles.


----------



## Purseloco

finsmith said:


> my Kelly 32, one of my preloved lockdown purchases. Definitely my favourite Hermes bag, like it so much more than the Birkin
> 
> View attachment 4830616


I would be interested to know why you like it better than the Birkin. I have always loved the Kelly and I would be interested in your perspective.


----------



## PIPET83

Good night.


----------



## Purseloco

Lalaka said:


> Almond coffee and my GP 36 with Panoplie Equestre
> 
> View attachment 4830122


I could not open it.


----------



## finsmith

Purseloco said:


> I would be interested to know why you like it better than the Birkin. I have always loved the Kelly and I would be interested in your perspective.


I have a Birkin 35 and had it for two years now. There's a lot really, I like the Birkin and wanted it for years and I feel very lucky to have it but I find it to be bulky and heavy which just makes it annoying to use. I have only used my Birkin once this year when travelling and I just don't reach for it. The Kelly is more stylish in my opinion and having a strap makes it more versatile to use. Allround, just an easier bag for my lifestyle i guess


----------



## periogirl28

Completed quarantine, out and about in London. Temperatures dropped today and it was perfect to wear my fave Hermes 2 piece Trench. Made up of a gilet and a long sleeved bolero, I really enjoy wearing this, as it is versatile and flattering for me. Happy Weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

Hello all- I had  been trying for weeks early this year to tie a bow on my kelly at one side. I watched a tutorial by HappyBaggage on Insta, multiple times, and she made it look so easy (  me - all thumbs) So I tried for a few weeks, and gave up. Well, today I got my kelly out, watched the video a few times and voila! It worked! I had to take pics and post for posterity in case I can’t recreate. Now if only I can figure out a destination for my newly adorned k


----------



## loh

DrTr said:


> Hello all- I had  been trying for weeks early this year to tie a bow on my kelly at one side. I watched a tutorial by HappyBaggage on Insta, multiple times, and she made it look so easy (  me - all thumbs) So I tried for a few weeks, and gave up. Well, today I got my kelly out, watched the video a few times and voila! It worked! I had to take pics and post for posterity in case I can’t recreate. Now if only I can figure out a destination for my newly adorned k
> View attachment 4832594



Congrats on your crafty achievement!   As a non-crafty person myself, I would have to take a picture to document it too.   Hope you have a great outing with her soon!


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> Hello all- I had  been trying for weeks early this year to tie a bow on my kelly at one side. I watched a tutorial by HappyBaggage on Insta, multiple times, and she made it look so easy (  me - all thumbs) So I tried for a few weeks, and gave up. Well, today I got my kelly out, watched the video a few times and voila! It worked! I had to take pics and post for posterity in case I can’t recreate. Now if only I can figure out a destination for my newly adorned k
> View attachment 4832594


Great work! Adore your K!


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> Congrats on your crafty achievement!   As a non-crafty person myself, I would have to take a picture to document it too.   Hope you have a great outing with her soon!


thank you loh!  Nothing like feeling as a 4 year old learning to tie her shoes at ... rather more than 4 at this point   


TeeCee77 said:


> Great work! Adore your K!


thank you TeeCee my fellow anemone lover!!


----------



## catin

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hermes trousers wool and leather around the zips
> View attachment 4811396


I love that sweater! The color is great


----------



## tlamdang08

Quick errands to support  a few local markets


----------



## Chrismin

Looks great !! 


DrTr said:


> Hello all- I had  been trying for weeks early this year to tie a bow on my kelly at one side. I watched a tutorial by HappyBaggage on Insta, multiple times, and she made it look so easy (  me - all thumbs) So I tried for a few weeks, and gave up. Well, today I got my kelly out, watched the video a few times and voila! It worked! I had to take pics and post for posterity in case I can’t recreate. Now if only I can figure out a destination for my newly adorned k
> View attachment 4832594


----------



## ChloeSF

DrTr said:


> Hello all- I had  been trying for weeks early this year to tie a bow on my kelly at one side. I watched a tutorial by HappyBaggage on Insta, multiple times, and she made it look so easy (  me - all thumbs) So I tried for a few weeks, and gave up. Well, today I got my kelly out, watched the video a few times and voila! It worked! I had to take pics and post for posterity in case I can’t recreate. Now if only I can figure out a destination for my newly adorned k
> View attachment 4832594


The bow looks fabulous, and I'm in love with the color and leather type of your Kelly! Can you share what they are? It's hard to tell on my laptop - Magnolia in taurillon novillo leather...? Cyclamen? It's so gorgeous.


----------



## inverved

Window shopping after my Hermes appointment with my beloved BBK28.


----------



## PIPET83

B25 bambou..


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> Quick errands to support  a few local markets
> 
> View attachment 4832633


Love the shirt on you, Tlamdang


----------



## tlamdang08

Sofiko said:


> Love the shirt on you, Tlamdang


Thanks you dear


----------



## fergie.c

took this baby out for a coffee run


----------



## Lalaka

papertiger said:


> Your image attachment isn't working


Oh


----------



## Lalaka

Purseloco said:


> I could not open it.


Sorry that it didn’t worked, here Is the image


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purseloco

Lalaka said:


> Sorry that it didn’t worked, here Is the image
> 
> View attachment 4833053


I want another one! Is that navy or black?


----------



## Purseloco

finsmith said:


> I have a Birkin 35 and had it for two years now. There's a lot really, I like the Birkin and wanted it for years and I feel very lucky to have it but I find it to be bulky and heavy which just makes it annoying to use. I have only used my Birkin once this year when travelling and I just don't reach for it. The Kelly is more stylish in my opinion and having a strap makes it more versatile to use. Allround, just an easier bag for my lifestyle i guess


Thank you for your response. I agree with you. I lean toward the Kelly 32 myself, it is a perfect size.


----------



## finsmith

Purseloco said:


> Thank you for your response. I agree with you. I lean toward the Kelly 32 myself, it is a perfect size.


Same here, big fan of my Kelly 32


----------



## DrTr

ChloeSF said:


> The bow looks fabulous, and I'm in love with the color and leather type of your Kelly! Can you share what they are? It's hard to tell on my laptop - Magnolia in taurillon novillo leather...? Cyclamen? It's so gorgeous.


Thanks so much ChloeSF - It’s so funny how everything looks a different color depending on the lighting and angle, this was take. In natural light. It’s a 28 cm kelly in evercolor leather anemone.  And the colors you mentioned are colors I adore too! I am loving evercolor leather, it takes color beautifully, doesn’t scratch, and it’s lightweigh with a really nice hand. I‘m wanting a B in magnolia or rose poupre next - the pinks and purples from H are gorgeous aren’t they.


----------



## Lalaka

Purseloco said:


> I want another one! Is that navy or black?


Its black in Country leather, I am very pleased with the quality


----------



## TeeCee77

OuiCestLaVie said:


> awesome,collection! On a side note, does anyone know what happened to the family photo thread?


No clue. I looked for a solid 5 minutes and couldn’t find it. Even searched


----------



## TeeCee77

Pampelmuse said:


> OMG! I want all of them!! Beautiful colours. Congrats! Which one do you like most? Which one do you use mostly?


Thank you! Omg what a hard question  Pre-pandemic I used my B35s the most because one accompanied me to work every day. Post-pandemic my B25 Noir Jonathan and K25 anemone swift are tied for my favorite. Currently, my mini Bolide in noir chevre gets the most use of all bags.


----------



## Lejic

Packed and ready for emergency hardware store trip!


----------



## tlamdang08

Lalaka said:


> Oh
> 
> View attachment 4833050


Beautiful place to have coffee. Love the character of the shop.   And your bag istied them all together
.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

At-home tea time~ Can you spot the four H items?


----------



## catin

Lejic said:


> Packed and ready for emergency hardware store trip!
> View attachment 4833274


What color is this evelyne? It is really pretty! (and nice photo)


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> At-home tea time~ Can you spot the four H items?
> 
> View attachment 4833434


Love it. The tray, 2 CD bracelets, Kelly croc


----------



## Purseloco

Lalaka said:


> Its black in Country leather, I am very pleased with the quality


I have a black GP 30, and I love it very much. I want another GP36, I have one in Grape, and I can not make up my mind on what color to get next. Black is one of my favorites.


----------



## Purseloco

DrTr said:


> Hello all- I had  been trying for weeks early this year to tie a bow on my kelly at one side. I watched a tutorial by HappyBaggage on Insta, multiple times, and she made it look so easy (  me - all thumbs) So I tried for a few weeks, and gave up. Well, today I got my kelly out, watched the video a few times and voila! It worked! I had to take pics and post for posterity in case I can’t recreate. Now if only I can figure out a destination for my newly adorned k
> View attachment 4832594


That color! What a beauty.


----------



## Lejic

catin said:


> What color is this evelyne? It is really pretty! (and nice photo)



Thank you! It’s Rose Extreme, I definitely didn’t do it justice in that photo in regards to color... It’s much more bright irl.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LouiseCPH

Gold So Kelly 22 on a lovely sunny day


----------



## Chrismin

WOW scarf and Coeur scarf ring 
Happy Monday !


----------



## diane278

On my way to a dentist appointment because I carelessly broke a crown. I’m quickly realizing how practical the Evie is....


----------



## LavenderIce

LovingTheOrange said:


> At-home tea time~ Can you spot the four H items?
> 
> View attachment 4833434



I LOVE everything about this photo!  The H x4, the MK for RA teaware, the act of having tea, everything!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

DrTr said:


> Hello all- I had  been trying for weeks early this year to tie a bow on my kelly at one side. I watched a tutorial by HappyBaggage on Insta, multiple times, and she made it look so easy (  me - all thumbs) So I tried for a few weeks, and gave up. Well, today I got my kelly out, watched the video a few times and voila! It worked! I had to take pics and post for posterity in case I can’t recreate. Now if only I can figure out a destination for my newly adorned k
> View attachment 4832594


You did a great job and the twilly matches perfectly with the Kelly.  I love this color.


----------



## Lalaka

Purseloco said:


> I have a black GP 30, and I love it very much. I want another GP36, I have one in Grape, and I can not make up my mind on what color to get next. Black is one of my favorites.


Black  country leather looks very deep, sometimes almost navy


----------



## DrTr

chkpfbeliever said:


> You did a great job and the twilly matches perfectly with the Kelly.  I love this color.


Thank you


----------



## DrTr

Chrismin said:


> WOW scarf and Coeur scarf ring
> Happy Monday !
> 
> View attachment 4833826


love your scarf and ring - you look great!


diane278 said:


> On my way to a dentist appointment because I carelessly broke a crown. I’m quickly realizing how practical the Evie is....
> View attachment 4833888


you look great (sorry a crown broke). You’ve stretched out of your lovely Clutches a bit more  - your evie is gorgeous!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

HERMÈS Birkin 30
Swift Tosca PHW


----------



## Chrismin

DrTr said:


> love your scarf and ring - you look great!
> you look great (sorry a crown broke). You’ve stretched out of your lovely Clutches a bit more  - your evie is gorgeous!


thank you


----------



## Chrismin

DrTr said:


> Hello all- I had  been trying for weeks early this year to tie a bow on my kelly at one side. I watched a tutorial by HappyBaggage on Insta, multiple times, and she made it look so easy (  me - all thumbs) So I tried for a few weeks, and gave up. Well, today I got my kelly out, watched the video a few times and voila! It worked! I had to take pics and post for posterity in case I can’t recreate. Now if only I can figure out a destination for my newly adorned k
> View attachment 4832594


i think you did a great job
and i know what you mean -- i have tried myself for that one sided bow.... not at all easy!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> On my way to a dentist appointment because I carelessly broke a crown. I’m quickly realizing how practical the Evie is....
> View attachment 4833888


looks great! good luck with the dentist !


----------



## Cherryfashion

Coffee and sunshine with my new Halzan 25


----------



## Lejic

Cherryfashion said:


> Coffee and sunshine with my new Halzan 25
> 
> View attachment 4834033



So pretty!


----------



## Cherryfashion

Lejic said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## essiedub

LouiseCPH said:


> First time out with rouge garance So Kelly 22. Fully loaded - room for computer, (a few) papers AND rain gear!
> 
> View attachment 4830987


You can fit a computer in that? Ooh I really like!!


----------



## mgwonline

Can't get enough of my Kelly watch


----------



## Rami00

I can’t believe how much wear I get outta this bag


----------



## sf_newyorker

Rami00 said:


> I can’t believe how much wear I get outta this bag
> View attachment 4834404


A pure and beautiful picture.


----------



## Rami00

sf_newyorker said:


> A pure and beautiful picture.


Thank you


----------



## Purseloco

Rami00 said:


> I can’t believe how much wear I get outta this bag
> View attachment 4834404


ADORABLE!


----------



## heifer

With my newly purchased Black Constance 24, it's such a comfortable bag!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

finsmith said:


> my Kelly 32, one of my preloved lockdown purchases. Definitely my favourite Hermes bag, like it so much more than the Birkin
> 
> View attachment 4830616



This is s cool. I often wish that my weather app would actually show a picture of a person wearing the right outfit for the weather forecast instead of just showing the temperature.


----------



## LouiseCPH

essiedub said:


> You can fit a computer in that? Ooh I really like!!



Well, just to be clear: My Surface laptop fits, but without closing the the bag. I don’t need to carry my computer everyday (often it just stays at the office), but I like the option, so this works for me. I think it is a terrific bag


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Rami00 said:


> I can’t believe how much wear I get outta this bag
> View attachment 4834404



My Goodness, the bag is very pretty  but not even comparable with your shine and radiance in this photo! It must have been a happy moment.

In Germany they call is Ausstrahlung  No handbag can keep up with that!


----------



## Stansy

heifer said:


> With my newly purchased Black Constance 24, it's such a comfortable bag!
> 
> View attachment 4834713


Fontana di Trevi??


----------



## heifer

Stansy said:


> Fontana di Trevi??



Siii!!


----------



## tlamdang08

house accessories hunter for a day.


----------



## Rami00

MaryAndDogs said:


> My Goodness, the bag is very pretty  but not even comparable with your shine and radiance in this photo! It must have been a happy moment.
> 
> In Germany they call is Ausstrahlung  No handbag can keep up with that!


HOW SWEET, Thank you babe


----------



## Beccarre

Hi, new to this forum! I decided to start wearing my carré instead of just treasuring it, since 2020 needs more joy imo. Le Grand Prix du Faubourg in action during an outing with our fur baby.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

Beccarre said:


> Hi, new to this forum! I decided to start wearing my carré instead of just treasuring it, since 2020 needs more joy imo. Le Grand Prix du Faubourg in action during an outing with our fur baby.
> 
> View attachment 4835387


Welcome to the Hermes forum! You look lovely in your scarf! What a fun design; so glad you wore it!  Your fur baby is so cute. He/She is smiling!!


----------



## <3mychinitos

finsmith said:


> my Kelly 32, one of my preloved lockdown purchases. Definitely my favourite Hermes bag, like it so much more than the Birkin
> 
> View attachment 4830616



Congrats!!!  I love my K32 too!


----------



## <3mychinitos

Beccarre said:


> Hi, new to this forum! I decided to start wearing my carré instead of just treasuring it, since 2020 needs more joy imo. Le Grand Prix du Faubourg in action during an outing with our fur baby.
> 
> View attachment 4835387


So cute!  Love your doggie!


----------



## <3mychinitos

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4832515
> View attachment 4832516
> 
> Completed quarantine, out and about in London. Temperatures dropped today and it was perfect to wear my fave Hermes 2 piece Trench. Made up of a gilet and a long sleeved bolero, I really enjoy wearing this, as it is versatile and flattering for me. Happy Weekend!


Love your outfit!  Very well put together!  Is your Evelyn the TPM size?  I have the same bag but in black and GHW. But your seems bigger!


----------



## <3mychinitos

PIPET83 said:


> Good night.
> 
> View attachment 4831919



Good night!  So lovely!


----------



## H Ever After

Rami00 said:


> I can’t believe how much wear I get outta this bag



I always love seeing your braise mini Kelly, but your smile steals the spotlight!! Pure joy


----------



## LouiseCPH

Halzan 31


----------



## periogirl28

:heart:mychinitos said:


> Love your outfit!  Very well put together!  Is your Evelyn the TPM size?  I have the same bag but in black and GHW. But your seems bigger!


Thank you for compliment! 
Yes it’s the TPM. I think I make it look bigger cos I am small.


----------



## DrTr

Beccarre said:


> Hi, new to this forum! I decided to start wearing my carré instead of just treasuring it, since 2020 needs more joy imo. Le Grand Prix du Faubourg in action during an outing with our fur baby.
> 
> View attachment 4835387


Welcome Beccare!  I love your beautiful scarf - yes they are made to be worn and loved, so glad you gave yourself that gift during this year of turmoil. And your happy fur baby! That smile and face made my morning


----------



## <3mychinitos

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for compliment!
> Yes it’s the TPM. I think I make it look bigger cos I am small.



. I’m relatively small too!  But for some reason mine looks so small compare to your!  Do you have an organizer in yours?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Beccarre said:


> Hi, new to this forum! I decided to start wearing my carré instead of just treasuring it, since 2020 needs more joy imo. Le Grand Prix du Faubourg in action during an outing with our fur baby.
> 
> View attachment 4835387



The scarf looks very pretty on you! But you've also said the magic words: "fur baby"  
I gotta say that nose is tripple A plus   I like all these nice things we are posting about, but a black, cold nose like that?...I'd take over anything


----------



## periogirl28

:heart:mychinitos said:


> . I’m relatively small too!  But for some reason mine looks so small compare to your!  Do you have an organizer in yours?
> 
> View attachment 4835963


No insert, I only have an Enveloppe, a Guernsey, some wipes and my phone. Perhaps it looks bigger in a lighter colour like Craie?


----------



## blacksmitten

Been lurking in TPF for a while. Decided to start contributing.

Here’s my favourite bleu électrique


----------



## Senbei

My bambou picotin on a walk in a park. Photographed by DH.


----------



## DrTr

blacksmitten said:


> Been lurking in TPF for a while. Decided to start contributing.
> 
> Here’s my favourite bleu électrique
> 
> View attachment 4836048


just absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PIPET83

First time out. k25


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! One of my favorite H styles.


Thank you! (Missed your comment first time around )


----------



## DR2014

Last night, my KC had its first night out, dining on the street, lol:


----------



## DrTr

PIPET83 said:


> First time out. k25
> 
> View attachment 4836699


What a bright beauty!!


----------



## DrTr

DR2014 said:


> Last night, my KC had its first night out, dining on the street, lol:
> View attachment 4836835


Well, for now, your gorgeous KC got to go out! Even if dining on the street. I bet it felt great to take her out.


----------



## BBINX

Waiting to be called for an appointment.


----------



## Chrismin

Hermes mom life .. 
Gp 36 noir negonda w (jungle love twillys) jam packed w objects for today’s visit w my youngest to children’s hospital ..(he’s ok.. just clinical trial op).. 
packed w masks, diapers, wipes, cod roe onigiri, chocolate bribes and of course whale toys


----------



## Chrismin

Chrismin said:


> Chrismin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes mom life ..
> Gp 36 noir negonda w (jungle love twillys) jam packed w objects for today’s visit w my youngest to children’s hospital ..(he’s ok.. just clinical trial op)..
> packed w masks, diapers, wipes, cod roe onigiri, chocolate bribes and of course whale toys
> 
> Oops sorry forgot the pic
Click to expand...


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Hermes mom life ..
> Gp 36 noir negonda w (jungle love twillys) jam packed w objects for today’s visit w my youngest to children’s hospital ..(he’s ok.. just clinical trial op)..
> packed w masks, diapers, wipes, cod roe onigiri, *chocolate bribes and of course whale toys*



Love it.  

Have a good outing with your DS!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4837115


Wow bring back my memories. Have a good day with your baby


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous
What’s the leather ?



blacksmitten said:


> Been lurking in TPF for a while. Decided to start contributing.
> 
> Here’s my favourite bleu électrique
> 
> View attachment 4836048


----------



## tlamdang08

Back seat driver


----------



## Chrismin

Love the top!



tlamdang08 said:


> Back seat driver
> 
> View attachment 4837262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837276


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Love the top!


 Thank you


----------



## Leo the Lion

Some backyard time


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rami00

H Ever After said:


> I always love seeing your braise mini Kelly, but your smile steals the spotlight!! Pure joy


You are soooo cute, thank you for all the love xx


----------



## periogirl28

Back at the store at last, trying on A/W RTW and looking for something to match my Hermes grey leather skirt with navy inverted pleats. Worn with a fave Chanel cardigan. TGIF!


----------



## momasaurus

Lejic said:


> Packed and ready for emergency hardware store trip!
> View attachment 4833274


fabulous color


----------



## momasaurus

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4834008
> 
> HERMÈS Birkin 30
> Swift Tosca PHW


Everything about this is perfect: size, color, smooth leather, PHW - I am drooling!!!


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4837804
> 
> Back at the store at last, trying on A/W RTW and looking for something to match my Hermes grey leather skirt with navy inverted pleats. Worn with a fave Chanel cardigan. TGIF!


You look fabulous, @periogirl28!


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> You look fabulous, @periogirl28!


Thank you!


----------



## LVinCali

Going through my closet for something to wear tonight and just remembered I have a dress that is practically Bambou like my latest B  Too matchy?


----------



## Tonimichelle

LVinCali said:


> Going through my closet for something to wear tonight and just remembered I have a dress that is practically Bambou like my latest B  Too matchy?
> 
> View attachment 4838089


They look great together!


----------



## DrTr

LVinCali said:


> Going through my closet for something to wear tonight and just remembered I have a dress that is practically Bambou like my latest B  Too matchy?
> 
> View attachment 4838089


i think you look gorgeous! And it’s just matchy-matchy enough


----------



## Lejic

momasaurus said:


> fabulous color


Thank you!  loving rose extreme. It wasn’t a color I had in mind at all, but the second the SA took it out... I had to have it


----------



## MaseratiMomma

momasaurus said:


> Everything about this is perfect: size, color, smooth leather, PHW - I am drooling!!!


Thank You


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LVinCali said:


> Going through my closet for something to wear tonight and just remembered I have a dress that is practically Bambou like my latest B  Too matchy?
> 
> View attachment 4838089


I love how it matches!


----------



## Sofiko

Beautiful skirt. Please share some new RTW items that catches your attention  - we still didn’t get much deliveries in my home boutique 


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4837804
> 
> Back at the store at last, trying on A/W RTW and looking for something to match my Hermes grey leather skirt with navy inverted pleats. Worn with a fave Chanel cardigan. TGIF!
> [/QUOTE


----------



## periogirl28

Sofiko said:


> Beautiful skirt. Please share some new RTW items that catches your attention  - we still didn’t get much deliveries in my home boutique


I will do my best. Here is just a teaser.


----------



## ANN-11

Today’s


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sofiko

periogirl28 said:


> I will do my best. Here is just a teaser.
> 
> View attachment 4838541


----------



## hers4eva

ANN-11 said:


> Today’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838487




So adorable and precious

Is that a hand carry strap?


----------



## carabelli888

LVinCali said:


> Going through my closet for something to wear tonight and just remembered I have a dress that is practically Bambou like my latest B  Too matchy?
> 
> View attachment 4838089


I love green but didn't know I would like bamboo until your picture. Your Birkin is fabulous!


----------



## chiaoapple

Love everyone’s looks! Here are a couple of mine


----------



## blacksmitten

What a beautiful shade of green!


----------



## carabelli888

chiaoapple said:


> Love everyone’s looks! Here are a couple of mine
> View attachment 4838840
> View attachment 4838841


Beautiful green! What color and leather?


----------



## chiaoapple

carabelli888 said:


> Beautiful green! What color and leather?


Thank you! It is Epsom, and the colour I believe is vert bengale (this is an old B so the colour I think has been discontinued)


----------



## momasaurus

LVinCali said:


> Going through my closet for something to wear tonight and just remembered I have a dress that is practically Bambou like my latest B  Too matchy?
> 
> View attachment 4838089


Not too matchy at all. What a fabulous look!


----------



## leuleu

Rami00 said:


> I can’t believe how much wear I get outta this bag
> View attachment 4834404


Rami, you are beautiful !


----------



## heifer

Me posing in Capri a couple of weeks ago, felt very floral that day... ahh take me back pls!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Took the Vert Vertigo out for Saturday morning errands. I think she is still my favorite.


----------



## Sofiko

acrowcounted said:


> Took the Vert Vertigo out for Saturday morning errands. I think she is still my favorite.
> View attachment 4839109


Sooo beautiful with the swift and PHW  love the whole combo


----------



## loh

acrowcounted said:


> Took the Vert Vertigo out for Saturday morning errands. I think she is still my favorite.
> View attachment 4839109




Such a colorful photo.  Love it!


----------



## Pampelmuse

ANN-11 said:


> Today’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838487


OMG! Fab! which size and leather ? Congrats!


----------



## Scandibabe

Waiting for a friend with my beautiful craie/gold GP36


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## miumiu2046

acrowcounted said:


> Took the Vert Vertigo out for Saturday morning errands. I think she is still my favorite.
> View attachment 4839109


What's the red case?  I am new to Hermes and have never seen this.  It looks like a useful SLG.


----------



## acrowcounted

miumiu2046 said:


> What's the red case?  I am new to Hermes and have never seen this.  It looks like a useful SLG.


It’s a “Lipstick Case with Mirror” from March’s Hermes Lipstick launch. Came in three colors (rouge piment, rough H, and gold). I love it and will consider buying another one down the line if they release new colors.


----------



## miumiu2046

acrowcounted said:


> It’s a “Lipstick Case with Mirror” from March’s Hermes Lipstick launch. Came in three colors (rouge piment, rough H, and gold). I love it and will consider buying another one down the line if they release new colors.


Thanks for replying and letting me know what it is.  So pretty!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

acrowcounted said:


> Took the Vert Vertigo out for Saturday morning errands. I think she is still my favorite.
> View attachment 4839109


What color is the keys case? Looks like chevre...


----------



## acrowcounted

samfalstaff said:


> What color is the keys case? Looks like chevre...


It’s Bleu Saphir in Chevre Mysore.


----------



## samfalstaff

acrowcounted said:


> It’s Bleu Saphir in Chevre Mysore.


Oh, thanks! What a great blue!


----------



## hotgalaxy

fergie.c said:


> took this baby out for a coffee run
> 
> View attachment 4833026


wow, stunning looking bag, Love it !!


----------



## LouiseCPH

On my way to the cinema for the first time in for ever! Bolide 27, H sneakers (forgot the name), Licornes CSGM. Realized it was to warm outside for the cashmere shawl and changed to silk 90, Flower Power.

Hope everybody else is having a nice Sunday


----------



## Chrismin

I love the bolide 27! What color and leather is that ?


LouiseCPH said:


> On my way to the cinema for the first time in for ever! Bolide 27, H sneakers (forgot the name), Licornes CSGM. Realized it was to warm outside for the cashmere shawl and changed to silk 90, Flower Power.
> 
> Hope everybody else is having a nice Sunday
> 
> View attachment 4840171
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840172


----------



## LouiseCPH

I love the Bolide 27, too! 
This is chèvre potiron - love the leather, and the color goes with a lot in my wardrobe (and scarf wardrobe)


----------



## BrookeA

heifer said:


> Me posing in Capri a couple of weeks ago, felt very floral that day... ahh take me back pls!!!
> 
> View attachment 4839033


Gorgeous! Both the bag and view! Is that a 35 or 30?


----------



## heifer

BrookeA said:


> Gorgeous! Both the bag and view! Is that a 35 or 30?



Thank you 
It's a 30!


----------



## momoc

A quick stroll with my fur baby...and if you have a fur baby like mine you know what I’m trying to work on picking up here...  

Love how easy it is to use the Evie TPM. One of my most used bag style nowadays!


----------



## tlamdang08

Taking her out for a ride


----------



## passion.du.jour

Happy Labor Day to everyone in the USA! Used this bag for a short trip recently and found it to be very spacious!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Scandibabe

Having my new GP under the desk at my GP office.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Picked up a perfect shade of green silk scarf and also found out that Hermes does a softer silk scarves that feel kinda vintage-y! Had to get one of those too as well as some scarf rings!
I feel super swollen as I’m nearing my due date, but this scarf made me feel so pretty


----------



## Hillychristie

Visited bvlgari with my best friend today...best friends are like gems indeed.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

HERMÈS 24/24 29 Togo/Swift Capucine PHW


----------



## LouiseCPH

Lots of greens, but I do think they work together IRL: Trim II 35 and Cosmographia


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Taking her out for a ride
> 
> View attachment 4841113
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841120


Love your gold Kelly   ! Is it size 28? I haven’t had a chance to take mine out yet.


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Bleu Nuit Evelyne PM.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Love your gold Kelly   ! Is it size 28? I haven’t had a chance to take mine out yet.


It is size 25   
Here she is again with me for a quick stop at my favorite Korean store


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> It is size 25
> Here she is again with me for a quick stop at my favorite Korean store
> 
> View attachment 4843150


Wow...so chic....


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Wow...so chic....


  Thank you


----------



## surfer

Enjoying a day out with my Matchy outfit today


----------



## so_sofya1985




----------



## Phiona88

The Mini Pop H necklace is the perfect mid-length necklace for stacking.


----------



## Chrismin

C’est la fete


----------



## momasaurus

Phiona88 said:


> The Mini Pop H necklace is the perfect mid-length necklace for stacking.
> 
> View attachment 4843665


So pretty!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hers4eva

It’s lovely 



Phiona88 said:


> The Mini Pop H necklace is the perfect mid-length necklace for stacking.
> 
> View attachment 4843665


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> C’est la fete
> 
> View attachment 4843687


This one never got into my store. They were recalled before they reach my store.  Keep sharing it soI can drool ove, please


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> Enjoying a day out with my Matchy outfit today
> 
> View attachment 4843533


GORGEOUSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

I hope everyone is having a fabulous week! Air is still quite smoky in CA


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> This one never got into my store. They were recalled before they reach my store.  Keep sharing it soI can drool ove, please


Same!!! I'm so sad!!! I'm obsessed !


----------



## tlamdang08

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Same!!! I'm so sad!!! I'm obsessed !


. I can feel you. We were so excited to wait then the news cut off all the excitement.
Next batch. I am still waiting still hoping


----------



## tlamdang08

B25 At a donut store


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> B25 At a donut store
> 
> View attachment 4844178




Donuts!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Donuts!!!!


My crazy other half loves them.


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlamdang08 said:


> B25 At a donut store
> 
> View attachment 4844178


So cute! Twins yay!


----------



## Chrismin

What’s not to love ?


tlamdang08 said:


> My crazy other half loves them.


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> What’s not to love ?


He is testing my self control abilities


----------



## DR2014

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Same!!! I'm so sad!!! I'm obsessed !


Why were they recalled?


----------



## Stansy

Glénan bracelet in a rather boring meeting...


----------



## blacksmitten

Out and about with miss rouge


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## abg12

Taking these three ladies on my weekend trip ✈️


----------



## ItsPurseonal

abg12 said:


> Taking these three ladies on my weekend trip ✈️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844702
> View attachment 4844703



Love it! What color/size is the middle B?


----------



## Chrismin

Roxanne mules
Happy Friday !!!


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4837804
> 
> Back at the store at last, trying on A/W RTW and looking for something to match my Hermes grey leather skirt with navy inverted pleats. Worn with a fave Chanel cardigan. TGIF!


Love this combo! You look amazing!


----------



## mularice

My new O’Kelly necklace arrived today! Happy Friday!
Simple and dainty, matches my wrist stack well!
Sorry for the terrible mod shot, I’m useless at taking jewellery selfies.


----------



## 880

Chrismin said:


> Roxanne mules
> Happy Friday !!!
> 
> View attachment 4844840


@Chrismin, may I ask who your dress is by and if it’s current season (still available?) you look great in it and it’s perfect with the mules!


----------



## 880

Suzanne belperron corne earrings, ikepod hemapode chronograph, Akris handkerchief dress and Blu obsure JPG fringe Kelly phw. In case anyone needs a size reference on JPG shoulde r Kelly on a short 5’2” person (me) who is medium build, big shoulder cap (not petite) here’s a side profile of the bag too.


----------



## 880

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Love it! What color/size is the middle B?


LOVE LOVE WOW! Thank you for this pic! It’s the highlight of my morning!


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> @Chrismin, may I ask who your dress is by and if it’s current season (still available?) you look great in it and it’s perfect with the mules!


hi!
thank you for your kind words! 
it is not a current dress--it is from clover canyon few years back.


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> Love this combo! You look amazing!


Thank you and thank you everyone as always, for the kind  and likes.


----------



## Marlee

Wearing my Maîtres de la Forêt scarf as a top today


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

DR2014 said:


> Why were they recalled?


I understand the colour somehow bled from one side of the scarf onto the other, I know I also saw quite a few posts from people on here who received ones with pulls after buying them online.
My SA showed me his scarf in the combo in the picture and sure enough the colour from the orange side has seeped through 
I'm hoping against hope they re-issue them even as a single sided scarf


----------



## abg12

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Love it! What color/size is the middle B?


35 Malachite in Togo leather ☺️


----------



## ItsPurseonal

abg12 said:


> 35 Malachite in Togo leather ☺️



Phew, glad you said that because it’s already on my wishlist and I didn’t want to add another


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Roxanne mules
> Happy Friday !!!
> 
> View attachment 4844840




I absolutely adore those mules!!    Happy Friday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> I absolutely adore those mules!!    Happy Friday!


thank you!
i do too 
makes me feel happy when i look down and see the sparkles!


----------



## DR2014

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I understand the colour somehow bled from one side of the scarf onto the other, I know I also saw quite a few posts from people on here who received ones with pulls after buying them online.
> My SA showed me his scarf in the combo in the picture and sure enough the colour from the orange side has seeped through
> I'm hoping against hope they re-issue them even as a single sided scarf


Thanks, much appreciated.  I also loved the looks of the scarf and was considering it.


----------



## inaiinai

After many failed 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
attempts of a selfie, the mens fitting room has the best lighting. Carrying craie b25 rghw togo.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Out n about with my k28!


----------



## PIPET83

Shopping


----------



## periogirl28

RTW in action. Cashmere paletot and  t-shirt both A/W 2020, Chaine d’Ancre skirt S/S 2020, old Neo booties. Sunny in London. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> Out n about with my k28!
> View attachment 4845835


I love you little bump


----------



## tlamdang08

Casual Saturday


----------



## Hillychristie

Out with yummy Lindy. Have a good weekend, everyone.


----------



## khooslein

Sharing my Lindy30, love the design & it’s capacity so much, happy Sunday!


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> I love you little bump


You are the sweetest! I swear it looks little but I’m huge! I’m almost 34 weeks  increasingly getting heavy and uncomfortable


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Casual Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4846131


Ok now I’m gonna consider an XL twilly! What a chic addition! We are both rocking simple white maxi dresses! Love it


----------



## Rhl2987

so_sofya1985 said:


> You are the sweetest! I swear it looks little but I’m huge! I’m almost 34 weeks  increasingly getting heavy and uncomfortable


I remember that feeling well. You look  lovely!


----------



## 880

Hillychristie said:


> Out with yummy Lindy. Have a good weekend, everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4846357


Gorgeius colors! And now I’m hungry


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Out with yummy Lindy. Have a good weekend, everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4846357


happiness color   


so_sofya1985 said:


> You are the sweetest! I swear it looks little but I’m huge! I’m almost 34 weeks  increasingly getting heavy and uncomfortable


I missed those time you are almost there BTW congratulations!!!


so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok now I’m gonna consider an XL twilly! What a chic addition! We are both rocking simple white maxi dresses! Love it


Thank you my dear


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

so_sofya1985 said:


> You are the sweetest! I swear it looks little but I’m huge! I’m almost 34 weeks  increasingly getting heavy and uncomfortable


Your first one?


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> happiness color
> 
> I missed those time you are almost there BTW congratulations!!!
> 
> Thank you my dear


Thank you very much!!!! Can’t wait!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DR2014 said:


> Your first one?


 No I already have a 7 yo boy from previous marriage, but I feel like it’s my first time - I have forgotten everything already!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ladies with Lindies! I have been wanting one for a while but they don’t make it in the colour I want in the size I want 
I’m craving a Lindy so bad!!!! It’s such a chic bag!


----------



## Hillychristie

880 said:


> Gorgeius colors! And now I’m hungry





tlamdang08 said:


> happiness color
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both. Orange never fails to perk me up too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hillychristie

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ladies with Lindies! I have been wanting one for a while but they don’t make it in the colour I want in the size I want
> I’m craving a Lindy so bad!!!! It’s such a chic bag!


Hope you get one soon. It's also very practical as I keep my phone in the side pocket, very convenient for me to whip it out especially now we have to register ourselves when we enter public places using the Safe Entry app in my country.


----------



## Annawakes

Hillychristie said:


> Hope you get one soon. It's also very practical as I keep my phone in the side pocket, very convenient for me to whip it out especially now we have to register ourselves when we enter public places using the Safe Entry app in my country.


What size lindy and phone do you have?  I recently downsized my phone to make it easier to carry.  Thanks!


----------



## Hillychristie

Annawakes said:


> What size lindy and phone do you have?  I recently downsized my phone to make it easier to carry.  Thanks!


My Lindy is size 26 and phone is Samsung S10.


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> Last night, my KC had its first night out, dining on the street, lol:
> View attachment 4836835


I'm sure she ( and you) were thrilled to be out and about- she's a beauty


----------



## nymeria

Chrismin said:


> C’est la fete
> 
> View attachment 4843687


Gorgeous! Love how you tied that ( I am impressively inept but this is inspiring)


----------



## Stansy

BBK28 at Five Guys


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hillychristie said:


> Hope you get one soon. It's also very practical as I keep my phone in the side pocket, very convenient for me to whip it out especially now we have to register ourselves when we enter public places using the Safe Entry app in my country.


Oh I hear from everyone how amazing it is! I have been wanting a rouge H 30 in lindy, but apparently this year they only make it in a mini, which is too small for me/
I also regret saying no to a Vert Cypress one with ghw  I think I should have taken it; but i could only make one more purchase this year as I was at the max with my quota of 5 bags and I decided to wait


----------



## Chrismin

Trust me if I can do it anyone can ! There are many videos - I followed Bora Claire from YouTube but it’s in Korean ...


nymeria said:


> Gorgeous! Love how you tied that ( I am impressively inept but this is inspiring)


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Hillychristie said:


> Out with yummy Lindy. Have a good weekend, everyone.


Wow, the first pic looks like a professional Hermes ad!


----------



## Hillychristie

ajaxbreaker said:


> Wow, the first pic looks like a professional Hermes ad!


Thank you and I need to thank my husband- both sponsor and photographer .


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## couturequeen

LovingTheOrange said:


> At-home tea time~ Can you spot the four H items?
> 
> View attachment 4833434



Love this! Plus that tea set ... where did you get it? I’m inspired to do formal tea time at home tomorrow.


----------



## LavenderIce

couturequeen said:


> Love this! Plus that tea set ... where did you get it? I’m inspired to do formal tea time at home tomorrow.



Not the OP, but the tea set is Miranda Kerr for Royal Albert.  I have some pieces from the same line.


----------



## abg12

Happy Monday!


----------



## Sugartats

tlamdang08 said:


> Quick errands to support  a few local markets
> 
> View attachment 4832633


What are your sneakers? They look amazingly comfortable.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sugartats said:


> What are your sneakers? They look amazingly comfortable.


That is Action sneakers 
 They are cute and comfy for all-day walking.



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/action-sneaker-H201103ZvX2355/


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> No I already have a 7 yo boy from previous marriage, but I feel like it’s my first time - I have forgotten everything already!


Exactly my situation. After I knew I pregnant the last one. I asked my DH to do a favorite thing for me. Because I knew I would agree to be pregnant again after a few years.


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Exactly my situation. After I knew I pregnant the last one. I asked my DH to do a favorite thing for me. Because I knew I would agree to be pregnant again after a few years.


Oh whats the favourite thing you asked your husband to do? Sorry not sure I understood


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh whats the favourite thing you asked your husband to do? Sorry not sure I understood


 Vasectomy


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting for coffee.


----------



## loh

This little missy has been running a ton of errands with me today.  Love her to bits.


----------



## surfer

A day out with my beloved H goodies


----------



## couturequeen

LavenderIce said:


> Not the OP, but the tea set is Miranda Kerr for Royal Albert.  I have some pieces from the same line.
> 
> View attachment 4847689


Gorgeous, thank you. Just delightful! Beautiful styling.


----------



## Mairaculi

My first Hermès bag arrived yesterday. It's a preowned 12-year-old all-leather Garden Party 36, and I'm in love! It definitely needs a Spa, but I also don't want to give it away again for several weeks....


----------



## ajaxbreaker

surfer said:


> A day out with my beloved H goodies
> 
> View attachment 4848605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848606


Omg what a gorgeous,  colorful outfit! And im in love with your evie, I never realized they came in yellow! Is it from this season?


----------



## Purseloco

Mairaculi said:


> My first Hermès bag arrived yesterday. It's a preowned 12-year-old all-leather Garden Party 36, and I'm in love! It definitely needs a Spa, but I also don't want to give it away again for several weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848655


I have got to get a gold Hermes bag! Congrats on your new bag! I love the Garden Party my favorite besides the Kelly and the Bolide!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Purseloco

Purseloco said:


> I have got to get a gold Hermes bag! Congrats on your new bag! I love the Garden Party, my favorite besides the Kelly and the Bolide! Great workhorse bag. It looks excellent for a 12-year-old bag.


----------



## Mairaculi

Purseloco said:


> I have got to get a gold Hermes bag! Congrats on your new bag! I love the Garden Party my favorite besides the Kelly and the Bolide!


Thank you! We seem to have a similar taste, Bolide would make a great work bag.


----------



## surfer

ajaxbreaker said:


> Omg what a gorgeous,  colorful outfit! And im in love with your evie, I never realized they came in yellow! Is it from this season?


Thanks so much dear! I got this last year!


----------



## jtothelo

Black Birkin 30 cm. togo leather, purchased at the Copenhagen boutique august 2017 (and I still love it as much as the day I got it    )


----------



## Pampelmuse

surfer said:


> A day out with my beloved H goodies
> 
> View attachment 4848605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848606


So cheerful!Fabulous!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chrismin said:


> C’est la fete
> 
> View attachment 4843687


I want this scarf so badddddd
I remember I bought a cashmere men’s version as a present to my then bf and we broke up closely after.... so I never even had a chance to sneakily wear it  

I want it backkkk


----------



## surfer

Pampelmuse said:


> So cheerful!Fabulous!


Thank you dear!!


----------



## surfer

so_sofya1985 said:


> I want this scarf so badddddd
> I remember I bought a cashmere men’s version as a present to my then bf and we broke up closely after.... so I never even had a chance to sneakily wear it
> 
> I want it backkkk


I think some boutiques might still have it? Just picked one up for my hubby in two colourways including this exact one.


----------



## Chrismin

Girrrrlll- you NEED to make sure you gift this to yourself esp after a pregnancy !



so_sofya1985 said:


> I want this scarf so badddddd
> I remember I bought a cashmere men’s version as a present to my then bf and we broke up closely after.... so I never even had a chance to sneakily wear it
> 
> I want it backkkk


----------



## Chrismin

And btw you look fabulous! I wish I had looked so good ! - people always asked me whether I was having twins (which I was not )and whether my due date was correct bc I was so HUGE
I gained about 60+ lbs w each pregnancy !



so_sofya1985 said:


> I want this scarf so badddddd
> I remember I bought a cashmere men’s version as a present to my then bf and we broke up closely after.... so I never even had a chance to sneakily wear it
> 
> I want it backkkk


----------



## so_sofya1985

surfer said:


> I think some boutiques might still have it? Just picked one up for my hubby in two colourways including this exact one.


Really? I asked at my store and they said no chance


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chrismin said:


> And btw you look fabulous! I wish I had looked so good ! - people always asked me whether I was having twins (which I was not )and whether my due date was correct bc I was so HUGE
> I gained about 60+ lbs w each pregnancy !


Oh the sh”” people say! I never understood how some are so rude to pregnant women - it is such a personal thing isn’t it? We should be able to put on any weight we do and not be judged!!!!
Did you lose it easily thereafter btw?

I love love that scarf and will definitely try to source one: I don’t mind it silk or cashmere!!!
And thank you for the compliment because as you know, I do NOT feel good nor pretty at this stage...


----------



## Chrismin

would love to see a cashmere version!

i lost the weight -- i always had to make efforts for post pregnancy weight loss -- i was never anyone where it "melted" away w nursing.. but it did come off... my youngest is 4 
but unfortunately i have gained some weight just for being a slob these days... it is no mystery when one eats/ drinks what she wants.. 

anyway enjoy and be kind to yourself  - after all you are growing another human being !



so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh the sh”” people say! I never understood how some are so rude to pregnant women - it is such a personal thing isn’t it? We should be able to put on any weight we do and not be judged!!!!
> Did you lose it easily thereafter btw?
> 
> I love love that scarf and will definitely try to source one: I don’t mind it silk or cashmere!!!
> And thank you for the compliment because as you know, I do NOT feel good nor pretty at this stage...


----------



## Chrismin

i have 3 boys - and people would ask me what my third was - and when i told them another boy - they would say don't worry you are still young you can try for a girl... I'm like how can this baby boy be a disappointment already? he's still in utero??? 
i'm not thinking of a 4th while im still gestating my 3rd?



so_sofya1985 said:


> So far I have heard: oh your face is rounder! You definitely have put on fat in your face.
> another one (friend ahem) - not bad for an old mom. Erm... thanks. I didn’t know I was an old mom at 35!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chrismin said:


> i have 3 boys - and people would ask me what my third was - and when i told them another boy - they would say don't worry you are still young you can try for a girl... I'm like how can this baby boy be a disappointment already? he's still in utero???
> i'm not thinking of a 4th while im still gestating my 3rd?


No words for this one really...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrismin

1LV said:


> As someone who also was ”old” parents at 35, my husband and I were wiser, financially sound and had a loving & stable marriage.  Our child reaped all the benefits of such.  Enjoy and congrats!


i had my 3rd at 40 so i was ancient !


----------



## 1LV

Chrismin said:


> i had my 3rd at 40 so i was ancient !


Lol!


----------



## Rockerchic

so_sofya1985 said:


> So far I have heard: oh your face is rounder! You definitely have put on fat in your face.
> another one (friend ahem) - not bad for an old mom. Erm... thanks. I didn’t know I was an old mom at 35!


You look beautiful! And that's how old I was when I had my first...I was 40 when I adopted my second and a girl in a clothing boutique asked if I was her grandmother!!! WTF!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Rockerchic said:


> You look beautiful! And that's how old I was when I had my first...I was 40 when I adopted my second and a girl in a clothing boutique asked if I was her grandmother!!! WTF!!!


We need a thread “sh**we hear while pregnant!”


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> i had my 3rd at 40 so i was ancient !


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> We need a thread “sh**we hear while pregnant!”


What a fun thread. I bet it will become popular right away


----------



## mularice

Chrismin said:


> i have 3 boys - and people would ask me what my third was - and when i told them another boy - they would say don't worry you are still young you can try for a girl... I'm like how can this baby boy be a disappointment already? he's still in utero???
> i'm not thinking of a 4th while im still gestating my 3rd?


Gosh! I don’t know how I would react to that..
I don’t know what people’s obsession is to assume parents are trying for a particular sex of child. Surely you just hope for a healthy happy child boy or girl?


----------



## Rockerchic

thank you ladies for the indignant comments regarding the very rude SA...my youngest is going to be 18 next month and I still don't think I look like a granny...Me recently with my CDC


----------



## Chrismin

Rockerchic said:


> thank you ladies for the indignant comments...my youngest is going to be 18 next month and I still don't think I look like a granny...Me recently with my CDC
> 
> View attachment 4850025


you look fabulous!
rockerchic is fitting


----------



## chubbyshopper

Very rare I take my H bags to work, but on this occasion I was too lazy to switch out. This is one of my most used H bags due this year, fits a ton without being too heavy and under the radar too.


----------



## loh

so_sofya1985 said:


> We need a thread “sh**we hear while pregnant!”



Absolutely!  So much sh**.  And how people, random people, want to touch your belly.  Yikes.  I was in the latter half of my pregnancies during the summer months so I had the weight gain and the puffiness to boot, so naturally people had tons to say about both.  What I should do, what I shouldn't eat, how big I am.....  You know, shi**.    



Rockerchic said:


> thank you ladies for the indignant comments regarding the very rude SA...my youngest is going to be 18 next month and I still don't think I look like a granny...Me recently with my CDC
> 
> View attachment 4850025




Hot mama!!  No granny material there.  You rock that CDC, girl!


----------



## Chrismin

i actually had a colleague call me " wide load" while i was pregnant.. this was polished off w a big chuckle.. but why he thought he could say that boggled my mind.. you would never dare to say that to someone that wasn't pregnant.. 



loh said:


> Absolutely!  So much sh**.  And how people, random people, want to touch your belly.  Yikes.  I was in the latter half of my pregnancies during the summer months so I had the weight gain and the puffiness to boot, so naturally people had tons to say about both.  What I should do, what I shouldn't eat, how big I am.....  You know, shi**.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot mama!!  No granny material there.  You rock that CDC, girl!


----------



## tlamdang08

Free shopping day for me


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Free shopping day for me



Beautiful!! Where is the dress from?


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Free shopping day for me
> 
> View attachment 4850177


ilove the way you tied the scarf!  how did you do that?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## surfer

so_sofya1985 said:


> Really? I asked at my store and they said no chance


Hmm maybe mine was a one off then. They def still had a few left- the dark plum colour, the tq (which I bought) and the black/gold one. I am going back tmrw for the men’s event so I can ask for you if you want.


----------



## so_sofya1985

surfer said:


> Hmm maybe mine was a one off then. They def still had a few left- the dark plum colour, the tq (which I bought) and the black/gold one. I am going back tmrw for the men’s event so I can ask for you if you want.


That would be great! Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Beautiful!! Where is the dress from?


Skirt from a Korean boutique from Korea last year trip
Blouse from Viet Nam custom tailor   


Chrismin said:


> ilove the way you tied the scarf!  how did you do that?[\QUOTE]
> I will show you when I get home later. Very easy to tie.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

couturequeen said:


> Love this! Plus that tea set ... where did you get it? I’m inspired to do formal tea time at home tomorrow.


It's Royal Albert / Wedgwood


----------



## mularice




----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

mularice said:


> View attachment 4850280
> View attachment 4850281


I love your belt! In fact I love the whole look but would you mind telling me where you brought your beautiful belt?
Thank you


----------



## mularice

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love your belt! In fact I love the whole look but would you mind telling me where you brought your beautiful belt?
> Thank you


Thank you 
It was from Zara last season (it went into sale)! I managed to find it in store as it was sold out online.
Most likely you can find it on eBay as it was popular on Instagram!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> ilove the way you tied the scarf!  how did you do that?


 Hope it help.


----------



## tlamdang08

mularice said:


> View attachment 4850280
> View attachment 4850281


Love it from head to toe!!!


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Hope it help.
> 
> View attachment 4850416


TY!
is that one scarf?


----------



## 1gunro

tlamdang08 said:


> Free shopping day for me
> 
> View attachment 4850177


Love your whole look @tiamdang!
And btw, new hair do? I love it!! ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> TY!
> is that one scarf?


Yes it is a big triangle scarf.


----------



## tlamdang08

1gunro said:


> Love your whole look @tiamdang!
> And btw, new hair do? I love it!! ❤


  Yes, my new hairstyle. Thank youuuu


----------



## mularice

tlamdang08 said:


> Free shopping day for me
> 
> View attachment 4850177


Always chic and gorgeous!
Hair is looking beautiful!


----------



## 1gunro

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes, my new hairstyle. Thank youuuu



Perfection sweetie!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Four Tails

so_sofya1985 said:


> We need a thread “sh**we hear while pregnant!”


I'm all for this. I'm a mere 5 weeks, so I'm sure the next 35 will provide rich material for that thread.



1LV said:


> As someone who also was ”old” parents at 35, my husband and I were wiser, financially sound and had a loving & stable marriage.  Our child reaped all the benefits of such.  Enjoy and congrats!


Wholeheartedly agreed. I'll be 33 and my husband will be 44 when our baby is born (first child for both). Our kid is _definitely_ better off for our maturity and years of careful planning. I feel like the comments people make in the direction of suggesting advanced maternal age come from an insecure place. My parents were even older when I was born, so they set the model and I am grateful for that.



loh said:


> Absolutely!  So much sh**. * And how people, random people, want to touch your belly*. Yikes. I was in the latter half of my pregnancies during the summer months so I had the weight gain and the puffiness to boot, so naturally people had tons to say about both. What I should do, what I shouldn't eat, how big I am..... You know, shi**.


Again, I am FIVE weeks pregnant... and a coworker rubbed my belly today! (I had to disclose at work because of Covid, which is fine.) My husband has the all-clear to do that as much as he wants, but my hip bones still stick out beyond my "baby belly," so let's not pretend there's a visual cue to rub there, you know?

This thread has been a great distraction from work tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Chrismin

Congratulations!
Feel well !


Four Tails said:


> I'm all for this. I'm a mere 5 weeks, so I'm sure the next 35 will provide rich material for that thread.
> 
> 
> Wholeheartedly agreed. I'll be 33 and my husband will be 44 when our baby is born (first child for both). Our kid is _definitely_ better off for our maturity and years of careful planning. I feel like the comments people make in the direction of suggesting advanced maternal age come from an insecure place. My parents were even older when I was born, so they set the model and I am grateful for that.
> 
> 
> Again, I am FIVE weeks pregnant... and a coworker rubbed my belly today! (I had to disclose at work because of Covid, which is fine.) My husband has the all-clear to do that as much as he wants, but my hip bones still stick out beyond my "baby belly," so let's not pretend there's a visual cue to rub there, you know?
> 
> This thread has been a great distraction from work tonight. Thanks!


----------



## loh

Four Tails said:


> I'm all for this. I'm a mere 5 weeks, so I'm sure the next 35 will provide rich material for that thread.
> 
> 
> Wholeheartedly agreed. I'll be 33 and my husband will be 44 when our baby is born (first child for both). Our kid is _definitely_ better off for our maturity and years of careful planning. I feel like the comments people make in the direction of suggesting advanced maternal age come from an insecure place. My parents were even older when I was born, so they set the model and I am grateful for that.
> 
> 
> Again, I am FIVE weeks pregnant... and a coworker rubbed my belly today! (I had to disclose at work because of Covid, which is fine.) My husband has the all-clear to do that as much as he wants, but my hip bones still stick out beyond my "baby belly," so let's not pretend there's a visual cue to rub there, you know?
> 
> This thread has been a great distraction from work tonight. Thanks!



Congrats on the new bun in the oven!!  Wishing you the best!


----------



## tlamdang08

mularice said:


> Always chic and gorgeous!
> Hair is looking beautiful!





1gunro said:


> Perfection sweetie!!


Thank you Ladies  
and thanks for all the likes



Four Tails said:


> I'm all for this. I'm a mere 5 weeks, so I'm sure the next 35 will provide rich material for that thread.
> 
> 
> Wholeheartedly agreed. I'll be 33 and my husband will be 44 when our baby is born (first child for both). Our kid is _definitely_ better off for our maturity and years of careful planning. I feel like the comments people make in the direction of suggesting advanced maternal age come from an insecure place. My parents were even older when I was born, so they set the model and I am grateful for that.
> 
> 
> Again, I am FIVE weeks pregnant... and a coworker rubbed my belly today! (I had to disclose at work because of Covid, which is fine.) My husband has the all-clear to do that as much as he wants, but my hip bones still stick out beyond my "baby belly," so let's not pretend there's a visual cue to rub there, you know?
> 
> This thread has been a great distraction from work tonight. Thanks!


Congratulations on you new chapter!


----------



## DR2014

Chrismin said:


> Isn’t it so funny what people feel comfortable to say to pregnant women ??? i should have written it all down and published a memoirs journal....


When I was pregnant with my first, a co-worker told me she was sure I was carrying a girl, because they steal the mother's beauty...


----------



## Rockerchic

DR2014 said:


> When I was pregnant with my first, a co-worker told me she was sure I was carrying a girl, because they steal the mother's beauty...


OMG I heard this too on my first...as well as it must be a girl because boys just show as a bump but girls pack the weight on you all over--hips, butt, face, etc...


----------



## DR2014

so_sofya1985 said:


> So far I have heard: oh your face is rounder! You definitely have put on fat in your face.
> another one (friend ahem) - not bad for an old mom. Erm... thanks. I didn’t know I was an old mom at 35!


Wow!!! I consider 35 very young!!! I had both of mine in my 40's, ha ha.  One at 40, the other at 44. I definitely got a lot of interesting comments.


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Free shopping day for me
> 
> View attachment 4850177


You look fabulous!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DR2014 said:


> When I was pregnant with my first, a co-worker told me she was sure I was carrying a girl, because they steal the mother's beauty...


Oh I have heard this one! Thought it only exists among Eastern European countries? Apparently not!


----------



## Four Tails

Chrismin said:


> Congratulations!
> Feel well !





loh said:


> Congrats on the new bun in the oven!!  Wishing you the best!





tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations on you new chapter!


Thank you all so much!


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> You look fabulous!!!


Thank you dear


----------



## Chrismin

DR2014 said:


> One of the nicest things I heard on my journey from a fertility doctor was that if my goal was to be a parent, there are many ways to make that happen (although some are very expensive, of course). That comment had a huge impact on me and made me feel so much better and more in control. Good luck with whatever you choose!


amazing ! - i would love to have a 4th (im 44) and my youngest is 4 ... unfortunately hubby is NOT  on same page..


----------



## DR2014

Chrismin said:


> amazing ! - i would love to have a 4th (im 44) and my youngest is 4 ... unfortunately hubby is NOT  on same page..


I wanted a third and my hubby did not!  We agreed to "not try to stop it" but with my history, another pregnancy was so unlikely. 4 would be so amazing!


----------



## mularice

DR2014 said:


> One of the nicest things I heard on my journey from a fertility doctor was that if my goal was to be a parent, there are many ways to make that happen (although some are very expensive, of course). That comment had a huge impact on me and made me feel so much better and more in control. Good luck with whatever you choose!


Absolutely!
My partner is completely onboard with adopting a child/ren. I know he would make an amazing father and I wouldn’t take away his opportunity just because I cannot conceive.


----------



## TC1




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrismin

TC1 said:


> View attachment 4851158


so chic!
is it 30?


----------



## TC1

Chrismin said:


> so chic!
> is it 30?


35!


----------



## Linksman1

acrowcounted said:


> Took the Vert Vertigo out for Saturday morning errands. I think she is still my favorite.
> View attachment 4839109


Is that a mask that you attached using the glove clip? What a great idea! I’ll be using that trick.


----------



## acrowcounted

Linksman1 said:


> Is that a mask that you attached using the glove clip? What a great idea! I’ll be using that trick.


Yep! It’s how I carry my mask so that I’m sure to always have one on me! (I kept misplacing them as I would sometimes leave it in the car, sometimes bring it in for the laundry, and I dislike putting it inside my bag so...wallah!  )


----------



## Linksman1

acrowcounted said:


> Yep! It’s how I carry my mask so that I’m sure to always have one on me! (I kept misplacing them as I would sometimes leave it in the car, sometimes bring it in for the laundry, and I dislike putting it inside my bag so...wallah!  )


Thanks again for such a great idea!


----------



## RT1

Rockerchic said:


> thank you ladies for the indignant comments regarding the very rude SA...my youngest is going to be 18 next month and I still don't think I look like a granny...Me recently with my CDC
> 
> View attachment 4850025


So beautiful and definitely not a “granny” look.


----------



## tlamdang08

At sporting goods store with Mrs Kelly 25 Gold.


----------



## loh

Wearing my non-tennis shoes while shopping for a new pair of proper tennis shoes.  Miss Evie in tow as usual.


----------



## loubiqueen

So excited for my new addition today  Hermès Birkin 35 Bois De Rose PHW Clemence


----------



## Hat Trick

loubiqueen said:


> So excited for my new addition today  Hermès Birkin 35 Bois De Rose PHW Clemence
> 
> View attachment 4851841



Bois de rose is a lovely colour; an old favourite of mine.


----------



## Stansy

My moussie is the perfect match for today‘s orange cashmere blazer


----------



## Pampelmuse

loubiqueen said:


> So excited for my new addition today  Hermès Birkin 35 Bois De Rose PHW Clemence
> 
> View attachment 4851841


Wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## DR2014

loubiqueen said:


> So excited for my new addition today  Hermès Birkin 35 Bois De Rose PHW Clemence
> 
> View attachment 4851841


OMG Bois De Rose! Gorgeous! I am obsessed with that color! Is this new or pre-loved? I would be so excited if the color was coming back! Thank you...


----------



## Chrismin

Roxanne mules in black suede
Happy Friday !


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> Wearing my non-tennis shoes while shopping for a new pair of proper tennis shoes.  Miss Evie in tow as usual.
> 
> View attachment 4851554


super cute
are they comfy?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mularice

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4852055
> 
> Roxanne mules in black suede
> Happy Friday !


I like your dress! Looks comfy and stylish! (Black&White monochrome is my kinda style)


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4852055
> 
> Roxanne mules in black suede
> Happy Friday !


Wow, fancy Friday! Love it


----------



## tlamdang08

Stansy said:


> My moussie is the perfect match for today‘s orange cashmere blazer
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851936


Perfect pair!!!


----------



## Chrismin

mularice said:


> I like your dress! Looks comfy and stylish! (Black&White monochrome is my kinda style)


thank you!
it is super comfy !


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> At sporting goods store with Mrs Kelly 25 Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851470


I like your funky pedicure 
You always have a party going on your toes lol!
And the Kelly is fab too!


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4852055
> 
> Roxanne mules in black suede
> Happy Friday !



Love all of your Roxannes!  I've been eyeing them for a while, and I think your modeling shots have convinced me that I need to get them.   



Chrismin said:


> super cute
> are they comfy?



Thanks!  Yes, they are comfy.  And they give me some extra height which I will take whenever I can get.


----------



## Chrismin

i really love them -- you should DEFINITELY get a few pairs 



loh said:


> Love all of your Roxannes!  I've been eyeing them for a while, and I think your modeling shots have convinced me that I need to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Yes, they are comfy.  And they give me some extra height which I will take whenever I can get.



i hear ya - im only 5'2" (..almost) so i can sympathize.  what style is this?


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> i really love them -- you should DEFINITELY get a few pairs
> 
> 
> 
> i hear ya - im only 5'2" (..almost) so i can sympathize.  what style is this?



They are the Voltage sneakers.  We are about the same height.  So you know, any boost is good.   

Putting the Roxanne mules on my list!


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Waiting for coffee.
> 
> View attachment 4848022


@tlamdang08, love this photo and the way you style your outfits! However, it seems unfair your birkin gets donuts and your LV only gets coffee ;D
p.s. Love your new hairstyle! you’re stunning!


----------



## mularice

loh said:


> They are the Voltage sneakers.  We are about the same height.  So you know, any boost is good.
> 
> Putting the Roxanne mules on my list!


5”2 crew!
Unfortunately for me I’m all long torso and short legs


----------



## 880

Rockerchic said:


> thank you ladies for the indignant comments regarding the very rude SA...my youngest is going to be 18 next month and I still don't think I look like a granny...Me recently with my CDC
> 
> View attachment 4850025


Love LOVE is pic! young and gorgeous!


----------



## 880

mularice said:


> View attachment 4850280
> View attachment 4850281


Love this! Is this a dress by Khaite?im a big fan of neutral combinations and also think he way you combined the shapes of the sleeve, the bag, the belt, all together is really perfection!


----------



## Chrismin

well you don't look long torsoed! 


mularice said:


> 5”2 crew!
> Unfortunately for me I’m all long torso and short legs


----------



## Rockerchic

Feeling very blonde today!


----------



## mularice

880 said:


> Love this! Is this a dress by Khaite?im a big fan of neutral combinations and also think he way you combined the shapes of the sleeve, the bag, the belt, all together is really perfection!


Thank you so much! I’m obsessed with beige neutral tones right now!
The dress is from Primark (£18)! But I thought it looked much better quality than the usual Primark stuff.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Love this! Is this a dress by Khaite?im a big fan of neutral combinations and also think he way you combined the shapes of the sleeve, the bag, the belt, all together is really perfection!


I totally agree-The look is so perfect and the dress looks designer-I think i read on the 'cheap clothes and Hermes bags" thread that the dress is actually Primark!!!!
I loved the belt too and thats Zara-which goes to prove...'its not WHAT you wear but how you wear it!"
And it also proves my late mothers mantra of-if you wear a good bag or good shoes the rest can be from Woolworth"


----------



## mularice

Chrismin said:


> well you don't look long torsoed!


Haha thank you. I’ve learnt that super high waisted styles and clothing helps give the illusion of better ratios!


----------



## mularice

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I totally agree-The look is so perfect and the dress looks designer-I think i read on the 'cheap clothes and Hermes bags" thread that the dress is actually Primark!!!!
> I loved the belt too and thats Zara-which goes to prove...'its not WHAT you wear but how you wear it!"
> And it also proves my late mothers mantra of-if you wear a good bag or good shoes the rest can be from Woolworth"


My mother also says that!

I definitely invest in more designer shoes and accessories than I do clothing. I have invested in classic knitwear and coats but everything else tends to be very affordable fashion.

I get told a lot that I make clothes seem more expensive than they are which is nice!


----------



## Chrismin

Love the mention of Woolworths! 


maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I totally agree-The look is so perfect and the dress looks designer-I think i read on the 'cheap clothes and Hermes bags" thread that the dress is actually Primark!!!!
> I loved the belt too and thats Zara-which goes to prove...'its not WHAT you wear but how you wear it!"
> And it also proves my late mothers mantra of-if you wear a good bag or good shoes the rest can be from Woolworth"


----------



## tlamdang08

My pen gets a lot of use nowadays.   
At the bank today.


----------



## samfalstaff

Rockerchic said:


> Feeling very blonde today!
> 
> View attachment 4852403


Wowzers! You look awesome!


----------



## periogirl28

Comfy suede Bilbao Ballerines in action for Autumn. Happy weekend!


----------



## Sofiko

Stansy said:


> My moussie is the perfect match for today‘s orange cashmere blazer
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851936


Love the combination and the blazer  Colombo?


----------



## Hillychristie

Missing FSH...tried this silk tunic last Christmas, needed a size smaller which they didn't have in stock. Really hope I can return soon...


----------



## Rockerchic

A little ray of sunshine!!


----------



## momasaurus

Mairaculi said:


> My first Hermès bag arrived yesterday. It's a preowned 12-year-old all-leather Garden Party 36, and I'm in love! It definitely needs a Spa, but I also don't want to give it away again for several weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848655


Great-looking bag!


----------



## momasaurus

loubiqueen said:


> So excited for my new addition today  Hermès Birkin 35 Bois De Rose PHW Clemence
> 
> View attachment 4851841


I love this. Did you get it recently? I was eyeing one and was very relieved when it disappeared, LOL!


----------



## loh

Rockerchic said:


> A little ray of sunshine!!
> 
> View attachment 4852959



Love it!


----------



## jtothelo

Earlier in the week on my way to a business meeting. Birkin 30 black togo phw, purchased at Copenhagen boutique


----------



## LOA24

OMG your shoe closet!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jtothelo

lovemylife15 said:


> OMG your shoe closet!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> Missing FSH...tried this silk tunic last Christmas, needed a size smaller which they didn't have in stock. Really hope I can return soon...
> 
> View attachment 4852949


Ah I see, I bought this! I got mine at FSH in December.


----------



## Pampelmuse

jtothelo said:


> Earlier in the week on my way to a business meeting. Birkin 30 black togo phw, purchased at Copenhagen boutique
> 
> View attachment 4853020


Wow! And I thought I own a lot of shoes....


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> Ah I see, I bought this! I got mine at FSH in December.


Good for you .


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Saturday work sucks, but it’s much better with few friends in tow.


----------



## jtothelo

Pampelmuse said:


> Wow! And I thought I own a lot of shoes....


----------



## samfalstaff

Rockerchic said:


> A little ray of sunshine!!
> 
> View attachment 4852959


Love orange bags! Is this the classic H orange? Or maybe feu?


----------



## Rockerchic

samfalstaff said:


> Love orange bags! Is this the classic H orange? Or maybe feu?


Potiron Chevre!


----------



## samfalstaff

Rockerchic said:


> Potiron Chevre!


Oh! Even better. Orange/potiron chevre!


----------



## RT1

Rockerchic said:


> Feeling very blonde today!
> 
> View attachment 4852403


You always look so beautiful in your pictures.    
I’m in awe!!!


----------



## periogirl28

My very versatile Twillaine dress in action, bought at FSH in December. At afternoon tea, and worn at a Hermes Welcome Back store event and with the gilet layer of my Hermes trench. Trans- seasonal dressing.


----------



## DR2014

Rockerchic said:


> A little ray of sunshine!!
> 
> View attachment 4852959


I love your style!


----------



## RT1

Rockerchic said:


> A little ray of sunshine!!
> 
> View attachment 4852959


Absolutely phenomenal style here, young lady!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

RT1 said:


> You always look so beautiful in your pictures.
> I’m in awe!!!


oh, you are a doll. Made my day!   you!


----------



## Rockerchic

DR2014 said:


> I love your style!


oh, so sweet to say. xoxo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

DR2014 said:


> I love your style!


Me too!


----------



## Stansy

Sofiko said:


> Love the combination and the blazer  Colombo?


Yes!


----------



## XCCX

Follow me on Instagram @thediarentist


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Missing FSH...tried this silk tunic last Christmas, needed a size smaller which they didn't have in stock. Really hope I can return soon...
> 
> View attachment 4852949





periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4853408
> View attachment 4853409
> 
> My very versatile Twillaine dress in action, bought at FSH in December. At afternoon tea, and worn at a Hermes Welcome Back store event and with the gilet layer of my Hermes trench. Trans- seasonal dressing.


Both are beautiful!!!
Love both style!


----------



## Tonimichelle

I’ve been enjoying a few days off of work and probably the last of the summer sunshine. Apologies for posting the same bag in several threads the past few days. I’m back to work tomorrow, it’s forecast to rain next week and as a more summery colour (I think) she’ll be spending a lot of time back in her dustbag pretty soon, so have to make the most of every opportunity


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> I’ve been enjoying a few days off of work and probably the last of the summer sunshine. Apologies for posting the same bag in several threads the past few days. I’m back to work tomorrow, it’s forecast to rain next week and as a more summery colour (I think) she’ll be spending a lot of time back in her dustbag pretty soon, so have to make the most of every opportunity
> View attachment 4853990


I love seeing your bag.....


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> I love seeing your bag.....


Aww thanks!


----------



## tlamdang08

Going to harvest my Dad’s garden


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Since I was "home alone" on this Sunday, and I slept in - really - late I had my "french breakfast" at 4 PM in the backyard. But I still brought the "Fil d'argent" out.





Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Rouge H

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Since I was "home alone" on this Sunday, and I slept in - really - late I had my "french breakfast" at 4 PM in the backyard. But I still brought the "Fil d'argent" out.
> 
> View attachment 4854229
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



That looks yummy-hope you’re doing well Oliver.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Rouge H said:


> That looks yummy-hope you’re doing well Oliver.



Thank you, feeling excellent! Hope you are doing fine as well!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## nvie

At work 
Chain d’Ancre Game necklace - small model
Hinged/Charniere bracelet in Lettres Au Carre PHW


----------



## dooneybaby

Waiting patiently for the day they're used again.


----------



## Chrismin

Maillons de Joel Stein 
Happy Monday !


----------



## Dextersmom

My Rouge Tomate Evelyne.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momoc

Chrismin said:


> Maillons de Joel Stein
> Happy Monday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854605



monotone plus a pop of lovely red is never not pretty!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Maillons de Joel Stein
> Happy Monday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854605


Sharp! I love it!


----------



## Chrismin

Thanks !


momoc said:


> monotone plus a pop of lovely red is never not pretty!!


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you !





tlamdang08 said:


> Sharp! I love it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Picking up my son from school


----------



## Chrismin

Looking fabulous !
Hope you are feeling well 





so_sofya1985 said:


> Picking up my son from school
> View attachment 4855830


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chrismin said:


> Looking fabulous !
> Hope you are feeling well


 Thank you and I’m nearing that point when I Am just about done! Just over 4 weeks left now! I see a glimpse of the finish line


----------



## mauihappyplace

Introducing Miss Kelly Danse


----------



## TeeCee77

Look who is back from the slammer (aka H spa). After a lengthy hiatus touring France, Ms. Roulis decided to come back home.


----------



## couturequeen

Burgundy is so great for fall.


----------



## tlamdang08

Clic 16 went out today


----------



## Chrismin

Echappee long necklace


----------



## 880

Belperron earrings, vintage from my closet Alan bilzarian crop top, this season brunello cuchinelli cashmere wool jogger with high banded waist, H barenia B30, brushed phw, Chanel jacket. older Lanvin or dolce sneakers (haven’t decided yet


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> Belperron earrings, vintage from my closet Alan bilzarian crop top, this season brunello cuchinelli cashmere wool jogger with high banded waist, H barenia B30, brushed phw, Chanel jacket. older Lanvin or dolce sneakers (haven’t decided yet
> 
> View attachment 4856967


Girl you look great!


----------



## 880

Rockerchic said:


> Girl you look great!


Thank you! Takes one to know one! hugs  
ps love your long blonde hair! Did you decide to keep both the potiron and the rouge?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Belperron earrings, vintage from my closet Alan bilzarian crop top, this season brunello cuchinelli cashmere wool jogger with high banded waist, H barenia B30, brushed phw, Chanel jacket. older Lanvin or dolce sneakers (haven’t decided yet
> 
> View attachment 4856967


You look really pretty in this picture.


----------



## 880

Thank you RT1! Hugs


----------



## RT1

Dextersmom said:


> My Rouge Tomate Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 4855374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855375


I swear this is beginning to be my all time favorite Bag.     
Lovely bag and you look fabulous!


----------



## so_sofya1985

TeeCee77 said:


> Look who is back from the slammer (aka H spa). After a lengthy hiatus touring France, Ms. Roulis decided to come back home.
> 
> View attachment 4856334


Love the Roulis! Did the spa do a good job cleaning it? Was it very dirty to begin with? Asking because am contemplating a light coloured bag. Thanks in advance


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> Belperron earrings, vintage from my closet Alan bilzarian crop top, this season brunello cuchinelli cashmere wool jogger with high banded waist, H barenia B30, brushed phw, Chanel jacket. older Lanvin or dolce sneakers (haven’t decided yet
> 
> View attachment 4856967


I’m so OCD that I looked at the pic and straight thought : I’d love to organize that closet 
And the more I see black Bs the more I want one


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> I’m so OCD that I looked at the pic and straight thought : I’d love to organize that closet
> And the more I see black Bs the more I want one


So_sofya1985, a black B is always somewhat practical . OT my closet has always been a messy disaster. DH and I submitted an accepted bid for a dream apartment and were already meeting with an interior designer and an architect for among other things, boffi dressing room closets and (DHs idea (He is more of a clothes horse than I am lol: cork floors) When the due diligence inspection came back with numerous red flags and we ended up retracting our bid. So, not sure how long it will be before a dream closet enters my future lol!


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> So_sofya1985, a black B is always somewhat practical . OT my closet has always been a messy disaster. DH and I submitted an accepted bid for a dream apartment and were already meeting with an interior designer and an architect for among other things, boffi dressing room closets and (DHs idea (He is more of a clothes horse than I am lol: cork floors) When the due diligence inspection came back with numerous red flags and we ended up retracting our bid. So, not sure how long it will be before a dream closet enters my future lol!


Have patience, my dear friend.     
You WILL find the right place for you both!


----------



## 880

Thank you RT1! Hugs


----------



## Dextersmom

RT1 said:


> I swear this is beginning to be my all time favorite Bag.
> Lovely bag and you look fabulous!


Thank you so much.  You are very kind.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Belperron earrings, vintage from my closet Alan bilzarian crop top, this season brunello cuchinelli cashmere wool jogger with high banded waist, H barenia B30, brushed phw, Chanel jacket. older Lanvin or dolce sneakers (haven’t decided yet
> 
> View attachment 4856967


Great style! I'm loving this especially the texture of the jacket worn with the cashmere and Barenia bag


----------



## 880

thank you so much @maxroxxherhandbags ! Hugs


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> Thank you! Takes one to know one! hugs
> ps love your long blonde hair! Did you decide to keep both the potiron and the rouge?


Aw...thanks!! I'm still deciding...I really want a gold with ghw and feel that if i find one, one has to go...my thought was potiron since the colors are sort of similar...but I actually think of wearing it more than the rouge. But again, maybe that would change if I did have the gold. LOL...my H journey continues!


----------



## tlamdang08

Feeling for red
Mini Lindy going to pick out new cactus pot


----------



## sf_newyorker

so_sofya1985 said:


> I’m so OCD that I looked at the pic and straight thought : I’d love to organize that closet
> And the more I see black Bs the more I want one


Ditto! If my stars align I should be able to add a blk b25 by December. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 880

Rockerchic said:


> Aw...thanks!! I'm still deciding...I really want a gold with ghw and feel that if i find one, one has to go...my thought was potiron since the colors are sort of similar...but I actually think of wearing it more than the rouge. But again, maybe that would change if I did have the gold. LOL...my H journey continues!


Well, perhaps you could raise your magic number of bags in the collecton?  @diane278 posted re her idea of the transitional closet. I think it’s something like you test out whether the bag in question would be missed by taking it out of your active closet (and placing in in the guest room closet or something) but it’s not yet as permanent as rehoming it ( and then having to repurchase another one) Hugs

@sf_newyorker, fingers crossed re your black B25 and I hope to see your reveal soon!

@tlamdang08, cannot describe it, but your pics, esp. when you post yourself with your camera, make me so happy! You look great


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> @diane278 posted re her idea of the transitional closet. I think it’s something like you test out whether the bag in question would be missed by taking it out of your active closet (and placing in in the guest room closet or something) but it’s not yet as permanent as rehoming it ( and then having to repurchase another one) Hugs
> 
> @sf_newyorker, fingers crossed re your black B25 and I hope to see your reveal soon!


That's a great idea...also the gold ghw is nowhere in sight so no rush on deciding!


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Well, perhaps you could raise your magic number of bags in the collecton?  @diane278 posted re her idea of the transitional closet. I think it’s something like you test out whether the bag in question would be missed by taking it out of your active closet (and placing in in the guest room closet or something) but it’s not yet as permanent as rehoming it ( and then having to repurchase another one) Hugs
> 
> @sf_newyorker, fingers crossed re your black B25 and I hope to see your reveal soon!
> 
> @tlamdang08, cannot describe it, but your pics, esp. when you post yourself with your camera, make me so happy! You look great


Awww thank you dear


----------



## acrowcounted

I swear it tastes even better in fancy H cocktail glasses.   Cheers!


----------



## Chrismin

Looks delish! What’s the cocktail?


acrowcounted said:


> I swear it tastes even better in fancy H cocktail glasses.   Cheers!
> View attachment 4857334


----------



## acrowcounted

Chrismin said:


> Looks delish! What’s the cocktail?


Six Degrees of Separation...the two liquors shown plus fresh grapefruit juice, fresh lemon juice, and a splash of ginger honey syrup. Highly recommend!


----------



## loh

acrowcounted said:


> Six Degrees of Separation...the two liquors shown plus fresh grapefruit juice, fresh lemon juice, and a splash of ginger honey syrup. Highly recommend!



That sounds good!  Will have to try that.  Guess I need to get some H cocktail glasses too.


----------



## Chrismin

This is a terrible forum for enabling/ encouraging 


loh said:


> That sounds good!  Will have to try that.  Guess I need to get some H cocktail glasses too.


----------



## samfalstaff

Rockerchic said:


> Aw...thanks!! I'm still deciding...I really want a gold with ghw and feel that if i find one, one has to go...my thought was potiron since the colors are sort of similar...but I actually think of wearing it more than the rouge. But again, maybe that would change if I did have the gold. LOL...my H journey continues!


That's a tough decision! Both bags have so many nice features, but if there is one that you use more then I would keep that one.


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Feeling for red
> Mini Lindy going to pick out new cactus pot
> 
> View attachment 4857195


I Live for your fluffy Orans


----------



## so_sofya1985

acrowcounted said:


> I swear it tastes even better in fancy H cocktail glasses.   Cheers!
> View attachment 4857334


Thats what I miss the most in my pregnancy! Not my old body (although that too) but just being able to have a yummy sour cocktail somewhere


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> So_sofya1985, a black B is always somewhat practical . OT my closet has always been a messy disaster. DH and I submitted an accepted bid for a dream apartment and were already meeting with an interior designer and an architect for among other things, boffi dressing room closets and (DHs idea (He is more of a clothes horse than I am lol: cork floors) When the due diligence inspection came back with numerous red flags and we ended up retracting our bid. So, not sure how long it will be before a dream closet enters my future lol!


That’s ok my dear! I’ll wait 
I do like a discrete stack of Bs on the top though....


----------



## Chrismin

acrowcounted said:


> I swear it tastes even better in fancy H cocktail glasses.   Cheers!
> View attachment 4857334


is this the large tumbler ?


----------



## acrowcounted

Chrismin said:


> is this the large tumbler ?


Yes! It’s the perfect size!


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> I Live for your fluffy Orans


 They are Oasis  
They are on Paris Loafer too this Season.


----------



## tlamdang08

I have a date with bookstore today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a date with bookstore today
> 
> View attachment 4857967


You look beautiful and the sneakers look extremely comfy!


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> You look beautiful and the sneakers look extremely comfy!


I am thinking to purchase another pair or choose the mink Paris Loafer. They are both comfy but Paris Loafer have a huge H white hardware ( I wish they come in black H)


----------



## Pampelmuse

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a date with bookstore today
> 
> View attachment 4857967


Wow, I really like your casual yet sophisticated look. You allways style your scarfs in your everyday wardrobe so nicely.


----------



## Chrismin

You are so good about using your different bags ! It takes me so much energy to change bags although it’s really not a big undertaking !! I think it’s just called laziness 



tlamdang08 said:


> I have a date with bookstore today
> 
> View attachment 4857967


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> Wow, I really like your casual yet sophisticated look. You allways style your scarfs in your everyday wardrobe so nicely.


  Thank you


Chrismin said:


> You are so good about using your different bags ! It takes me so much energy to change bags although it’s really not a big undertaking !! I think it’s just called laziness


I change my to sprite up my day. Nothing wrong with laziness but changing bag everyday will add more enjoyable  ( many of us have enough for 7 days cycle ) the bags enjoy outdoor too


----------



## Sugartats

tlamdang08 said:


> I have a date with bookstore today
> 
> View attachment 4857967


You are so stylish.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sugartats said:


> You are so stylish.


Thank youuu


----------



## tlamdang08

Love my new ring


----------



## mularice

tlamdang08 said:


> Love my new ring
> 
> View attachment 4859217


I love everything about this photo! Love the fluffy Oasis, love the new ring and of course I love your classic B!


----------



## 880

mularice said:


> I love everything about this photo! Love the fluffy Oasis, love the new ring and of course I love your classic B!


+1000! And love the pedicure!


----------



## 880

It’s still warm here, so (I got the inspiration from @Tonimichelle‘s photo a few pages back) to take out my bright colored birkin while the sun is still shining). im 5’2, medium build, large shoulder cap, not petite.  I also included a pic of a darker colored, slimmer blu obscure fringe kelly for comparison bc the brighter color makes the JPG shoulder look a lot bigger than it is. Also,  a bigger bag makes my butt look smaller.


----------



## tlamdang08

mularice said:


> I love everything about this photo! Love the fluffy Oasis, love the new ring and of course I love your classic B!


  Thank you, my dear. 


880 said:


> +1000! And love the pedicure!


 I will redo my pedicure soon. Maybe I will go back to red and black.


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlamdang08 said:


> Love my new ring
> 
> View attachment 4859217


Just Gorgeous!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My cinhetic hasn’t been outdoors in over a year. Showed her some love today!


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> It’s still warm here, so (I got the inspiration from @Tonimichelle‘s photo a few pages back) to take out my bright colored birkin while the sun is still shining). im 5’2, medium build, large shoulder cap, not petite.  I also included a pic of a darker colored, slimmer blu obscure fringe kelly for comparison bc the brighter color makes the JPG shoulder look a lot bigger than it is. Also,  a bigger bag makes my butt look smaller.
> View attachment 4859225
> View attachment 4859226


You ROCK, my friend!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Leo the Lion said:


> Just Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> My cinhetic hasn’t been outdoors in over a year. Showed her some love today!
> View attachment 4859346


I love the colors! Love the dress and the bag too.


----------



## LVinCali

Stores are closed on Sundays where we live, so Saturdays are crazy and always filled with running around the city.  Weather could not have been worse.  Glad to have at least one Epsom bag...



Birkin 35 in Vert Anglais


----------



## 880

During lock down, I bought a lot of athleisure (lululemon, athletica, arterex, koral, onzie, Stella McCartney for adidas, and a few comfy oversized slip on dresses from Vince and Joseph (Somehow I thought big shapeless things were practical for covid, not sure why). DH thought this Vince one was a weird house dress or night gown (he prefers a structured dress like Akris) so it‘s going in the give to cousin pile (I have a lot of midnight navy dresses) I was playing around this am with accessories to give cousin some ideas. And, since we’re in the last moments when I can wear toile bf cold weather sets in, The last pic is what I actually wore out:


----------



## hokatie

My Evie is ready for a long trip


----------



## diane278

hokatie said:


> My Evie is ready for a long trip
> 
> View attachment 4859708


She’s a lucky girl to get to travel during these times.....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....


----------



## RT1

hokatie said:


> My Evie is ready for a long trip
> 
> View attachment 4859708


Beautiful bag and picture!


----------



## RT1

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


Gorgeous photo and outfit!  
The bag ROCKS, as well!


----------



## hokatie

diane278 said:


> She’s a lucky girl to get to travel during these times.....


Thank you Diane!


----------



## hokatie

RT1 said:


> Beautiful bag and picture!


Thank you hun!


----------



## Pampelmuse

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


Très chic!


----------



## mularice

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


Love love love everything about this outfit!!


----------



## 880

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


I love this so much! You look fabulous!


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> My Evie is ready for a long trip
> 
> View attachment 4859708


Again?   have fun and take as many pictures as you can!


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


just like magazines photo. Love love it


880 said:


> During lock down, I bought a lot of athleisure (lululemon, athletica, arterex, koral, onzie, Stella McCartney for adidas, and a few comfy oversized slip on dresses from Vince and Joseph (Somehow I thought big shapeless things were practical for covid, not sure why). DH thought this Vince one was a weird house dress or night gown (he prefers a structured dress like Akris) so it‘s going in the give to cousin pile (I have a lot of midnight navy dresses) I was playing around this am with accessories to give cousin some ideas. And, since we’re in the last moments when I can wear toile bf cold weather sets in, The last pic is what I actually wore out:
> View attachment 4859688
> View attachment 4859689
> View attachment 4859692


 Like them all! I love The skirt


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful day!


----------



## ivy1026

Pic from my IG.  This ring is one of my recent favourites


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

LVinCali said:


> Stores are closed on Sundays where we live, so Saturdays are crazy and always filled with running around the city.  Weather could not have been worse.  Glad to have at least one Epsom bag...
> 
> View attachment 4859671
> 
> Birkin 35 in Vert Anglais



Oh no! I was just chatting with my sa about the bag raincoat and wondering if anyone actually uses it. I said I know it’s not good looking but I want to carry it in my bag just in case I get caught in the rain.

Is Epsom ok with rain drops? Will it hold its shape well after this much water on it?


----------



## _queenbee

Finally took out my baby Magnolia after purchasing her a couple months ago! I love her so much


----------



## LVinCali

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Oh no! I was just chatting with my sa about the bag raincoat and wondering if anyone actually uses it. I said I know it’s not good looking but I want to carry it in my bag just in case I get caught in the rain.
> 
> Is Epsom ok with rain drops? Will it hold its shape well after this much water on it?



I even had an umbrella- just one  those windy days when the rain was practically sideways.

Epsom leather is water resistant so it’s fine with rain drops, but I did wipe the bag down each time I went indoors.

My other H bags are all Clemence leather so I try not to get them wet, but my Evelyne in noir gets rain drops on it and seems fine so far.  Epsom is also scratch resistant, but is prone to corner wear.  This Epsom Birkin is my only preloved H bag and I consider it to be my “beater Birkin” so it will continue to be my rainy day and travel bag.  I am waiting for the call on a B30 in Togo or Epsom and am really torn about which leather I would be happier with.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

LVinCali said:


> I even had an umbrella- just one  those windy days when the rain was practically sideways.
> 
> Epsom leather is water resistant so it’s fine with rain drops, but I did wipe the bag down each time I went indoors.
> 
> My other H bags are all Clemence leather so I try not to get them wet, but my Evelyne in noir gets rain drops on it and seems fine so far.  Epsom is also scratch resistant, but is prone to corner wear.  This Epsom Birkin is my only preloved H bag and I consider it to be my “beater Birkin” so it will continue to be my rainy day and travel bag.  I am waiting for the call on a B30 in Togo or Epsom and am really torn about which leather I would be happier with.



Thanks. Had no idea epsom is water resistant. I thought it is similar to prada saffiano but my saffiano bags don’t hold their shapes well after getting wet. Hope you get your B30 soon! I’m getting my first Epsom Kelly next week. Curious to see if I’ll love it and want to have an epsom Birkin.


----------



## Pampelmuse

ivy1026 said:


> Pic from my IG.  This ring is one of my recent favourites
> 
> View attachment 4860313


Very elegant! Congrats!


----------



## adb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


you look woooowww! 

i guess this is one of the new normal.. enjoy everything youhave wherever you are hun!


----------



## adb

My mini accompanied me in one of the best spots in town to witness the sunset.


----------



## ivy1026

Pampelmuse said:


> Very elegant! Congrats!



Thanks dear


----------



## hannahsophia

Bdw at dinner last night


----------



## 880

LVinCali said:


> My other H bags are all Clemence leather so I try not to get them wet, but my Evelyne in noir gets rain drops on it and seems fine so far.


Love your photo! I used my clemence Evelyn’s in dark colors as beater bags; would get soaked regularly and be fine. Wipe And dry.   
Last night I wore my own beater clemence bag: customized metallic charcoal grey Clemence 32HAC rescue bag, engraved hardware, courtesy of @docride.  Chanel stretchy tank dress (to accommodate delicious Cacio y Pepe pasta at our favorite restaurant) and espadrilles. don’t bite me brand mosquito patches plus Deep woods off spray around my chair.


----------



## DR2014

baggrl said:


> Good luck on your journey. I embarked on mine this week by freezing eggs. Now, I need to decide next steps.


Thank you, @baggrl - my journey now is "just" raising my two DDs, who are now 10 and 14.   
Good luck for your journey too! Freezing eggs is such a good idea.


----------



## Four Tails

LVinCali said:


> My other H bags are all Clemence leather so I try not to get them wet, but my Evelyne in noir gets rain drops on it and seems fine so far.





880 said:


> Love your photo! I used my clemence Evelyn’s in dark colors as beater bags; would get soaked regularly and be fine. Wipe And dry. JMO


Ditto this.

My clemence Victoria is a great bag for errands in the rain because it stays up on my shoulder, zips closed, and never has any issues after being drenched and dried. For my own comfort, I typically don't expose myself or my accessories to prolonged rain, although torrential downpours occasionally happen. I always carry a ziplock bag of napkins anyway, but I could just as easily use a shirt or even my hands to wipe off the excess and everything would be fine.

ETA: changed my reaction to LOVE on your pic of the beater custom HAC and cacio y pepe-friendly dress, @880. Love, love, love.


----------



## 880

Four Tails said:


> Ditto this.
> 
> My clemence Victoria is a great bag for errands in the rain because it stays up on my shoulder, zips closed, and never has any issues after being drenched and dried. For my own comfort, I typically don't expose myself or my accessories to prolonged rain, although torrential downpours occasionally happen. I always carry a ziplock bag of napkins anyway, but I could just as easily use a shirt or even my hands to wipe off the excess and everything would be fine.
> 
> ETA: changed my reaction to LOVE on your pic of the beater custom HAC and cacio y pepe-friendly dress, @880. Love, love, love.


Thank you! That’s so kind of you! Stretchy elastic plus pasta, we’re all living large in the covid world 

Edit: love the 35 Victoria II. Plus lighter weight bc lined in fabric!  Along with the double sens, mine are workhorse bags! Hugs

Best wishes on your journey @baggrl! @Four Tails, I’m late to the party, but belated congratulations to you! Hugs 

@hannahsophia, love the BdW jige, but also found myself straining to read what looks like a delicious menu  @adb, I love your outfit, and I am so envious that you are in a public place — indoors! Looks amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boo1689

880 said:


> Love your photo! I used my clemence Evelyn’s in dark colors as beater bags; would get soaked regularly and be fine. Wipe And dry.
> Last night I wore my own beater clemence bag: customized metallic charcoal grey Clemence 32HAC rescue bag, engraved hardware, courtesy of @docride.  Chanel stretchy tank dress (to accommodate delicious Cacio y Pepe pasta at our favorite restaurant) and espadrilles. don’t bite me brand mosquito patches plus Deep woods off spray around my chair.
> View attachment 4860818




Dear 880~~ WAVE~ WAVE~ long time no see! How are you? Dh and I have been reminiscing our NYC trip years ago and we thought of your hospitality  You are looking fabulous as always! HUGS~~~~


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> My mini accompanied me in one of the best spots in town to witness the sunset.
> View attachment 4860626


Beautiful place. Thanks for sharing. It give me a hope  to dream my vacation will be  in near future    
you look lovely as always!


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> Dear 880~~ WAVE~ WAVE~ long time no see! How are you? Dh and I have been reminiscing our NYC trip years ago and we thought of your hospitality  You are looking fabulous as always! HUGS~~~~


Hi Boo! It’s so great to see you! TPF has really changed since we were all together! Hugs (havent really figured out emoticons via ipad, but I’m jumping up and down inside!


----------



## adb

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful place. Thanks for sharing. It give me a hope  to dream my vacation will be  in near future
> you look lovely as always!


Thank you so much! 
Yes, hope your dream vacay comes soon and will definitely look forward to your lovely vacay photos


----------



## Senbei

Some of you in Southern California may know this place! 

I heard Hermes leather is good bait.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Love your photo! I used my clemence Evelyn’s in dark colors as beater bags; would get soaked regularly and be fine. Wipe And dry.
> Last night I wore my own beater clemence bag: customized metallic charcoal grey Clemence 32HAC rescue bag, engraved hardware, courtesy of @docride.  Chanel stretchy tank dress (to accommodate delicious Cacio y Pepe pasta at our favorite restaurant) and espadrilles. don’t bite me brand mosquito patches plus Deep woods off spray around my chair.
> View attachment 4860818


Loving the HAC     -(thanks to you I've decided I'm more Hac than Birkin!)
Wish I'd worn a stretchy dress today we went out for a big Sunday lunch and I swear I have welts around my middle from the waistband of my skirt


----------



## tlamdang08

At Costco earlier today.


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Ditto! If my stars align I should be able to add a blk b25 by December. Fingers crossed!


That would be SO exciting!! I'm patiently waiting for my black ( either box or swift) K, but would be amazed if it were that soon for me- I always figure in years so I don't get crazy!


----------



## hannahsophia

Working on the action photos... malachite’s first outing


----------



## nymeria

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


You look absolutely fabulous- and distinctly better than I do anytime! ( and let's not even discuss my outfits for "at home")
PS- is that K bi-color, or just the way it photographed? Its gorgeous with that outfit


----------



## nymeria

LVinCali said:


> Stores are closed on Sundays where we live, so Saturdays are crazy and always filled with running around the city.  Weather could not have been worse.  Glad to have at least one Epsom bag...
> 
> View attachment 4859671
> 
> Birkin 35 in Vert Anglais


I just love this color  , and with the PHW.....gorgeous! So happy you are just using your bag and enjoying it!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Taking my new K25 vert criquet for a spin !!


----------



## loh

Finally black beauty gets an outing.  A much needed get away to the mountains for some nature immersion.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Finally black beauty gets an outing.  A much needed get away to the mountains for some nature immersion.
> 
> View attachment 4861132
> View attachment 4861133


Have fun!!! And Enjoy !!  


MrsMBunboxing said:


> Taking my new K25 vert criquet for a spin !!
> 
> View attachment 4861131


Love your matching sandal


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Again?   have fun and take as many pictures as you can!
> 
> just like magazines photo. Love love it
> 
> Like them all! I love The skirt


Thank you dear! Show will go on soon


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

With my Cape Cod watch and Evie


----------



## hokatie

hannahsophia said:


> Working on the action photos... malachite’s first outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861116
> View attachment 4861117


Love your outfit   . It’s totally matching


----------



## cravin

Wife is going for another certification so back in grad school.  The bag for carrying papers and laptop has gotten an upgrade over the years. (She adores her 35cm bags for carrying everything)


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nymeria said:


> You look absolutely fabulous- and distinctly better than I do anytime! ( and let's not even discuss my outfits for "at home")
> PS- is that K bi-color, or just the way it photographed? Its gorgeous with that outfit



Thank you for the kind works! It's just a single color craie kelly with shadows from poor lighting.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Only me and my AW at the office. Love having the place all to myself. And love wearing a watch again.


----------



## Chanelandco

Two totally different ways to wear my B25 sellier.
I have to admit I need to get use to the hand holding.


----------



## mularice

Chanelandco said:


> Two totally dofferent ways to wear my B25 sellier.
> I have to admit I need to het use to the hand holding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861782
> View attachment 4861783


I loveeeee the Sellier version of the B!


----------



## 880

Chanelandco said:


> Two totally dofferent ways to wear my B25 sellier.
> I have to admit I need to het use to the hand holding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861782
> View attachment 4861783


Adore your style! You look amazing in both pics! Of course I love the sellier B too


----------



## tlamdang08

Chanelandco said:


> Two totally dofferent ways to wear my B25 sellier.
> I have to admit I need to het use to the hand holding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861782
> View attachment 4861783


Wow,Sellier  Birkin and Jean go so well together!love you pose and thanks for sharing.   I missed taken pictures in   hotel elevator.


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> Adore your style! You look amazing in both pics! Of course I love the sellier B too


Thank you 880.


----------



## Chanelandco

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow,Sellier  Birkin and Jean go so well together!love you pose and thanks for sharing.   I missed taken pictures in   hotel elevator.


Thanks a lot tiamdang08


----------



## Pampelmuse

Chanelandco said:


> Two totally different ways to wear my B25 sellier.
> I have to admit I need to get use to the hand holding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861782
> View attachment 4861783


So chic, especially on the first picture! Congrats!


----------



## Chanelandco

Pampelmuse said:


> So chic, especially on the first picture! Congrats!


Thank you Pampelmuse


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Chanelandco said:


> Two totally different ways to wear my B25 sellier.
> I have to admit I need to get use to the hand holding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861782
> View attachment 4861783


You are so chic! and the 25 looks stunning on you-especially love it with the jeans combo!


----------



## tlamdang08

@Pampelmuse  3 Surfs in action today at the habor.
Another pose is here  #3755 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sheltering-in-place-with-hermes.1025936/page-251#post-34081369


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Lindy 26.


----------



## RT1

This picture is gorgeous.   
Love, love, love your bag along with that beautiful dress.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> @Pampelmuse  3 Surfs in action today at the habor.
> Another pose is here  #3755 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sheltering-in-place-with-hermes.1025936/page-251#post-34081369
> 
> View attachment 4862121
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862128


Beautiful view, gorgeous bag and of course a pretty model


----------



## hokatie

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Lindy 26.
> 
> View attachment 4862198


Everything is lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

hokatie said:


> Everything is lovely





RT1 said:


> This picture is gorgeous.
> Love, love, love your bag along with that beautiful dress.


Thank you both.


----------



## adb

tlamdang08 said:


> At Costco earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 4861096


Chic as always! Love that pop of yellow and the behapi combo..and of course the b with a perfectly matched twilly


----------



## adb

Chanelandco said:


> Two totally different ways to wear my B25 sellier.
> I have to admit I need to get use to the hand holding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861782
> View attachment 4861783


That b is so cute hun... and you are rocking it!


----------



## heytheredelilah

880 said:


> It’s still warm here, so (I got the inspiration from @Tonimichelle‘s photo a few pages back) to take out my bright colored birkin while the sun is still shining). im 5’2, medium build, large shoulder cap, not petite.  I also included a pic of a darker colored, slimmer blu obscure fringe kelly for comparison bc the brighter color makes the JPG shoulder look a lot bigger than it is. Also,  a bigger bag makes my butt look smaller.
> View attachment 4859225
> View attachment 4859226


Lol.  I also realized that bigger bags make me look smaller especially when they are longer East west and I’ve been loving them more.  I’m short too (5ft tall) but not as skinny as I used to be.  I find my small to medium sized bags look a lot better on me than the mini!  You look great!


----------



## 880

heytheredelilah said:


> I’m short too (5ft tall) but not as skinny as I used to be


Yep, sadly lol! Thank you for your kind words! Hugs

oops, apologies, @papertiger!


----------



## diane278

I have a real life, in office, Dr appt.  I hope I can remember where the office is....


----------



## samfalstaff

880 said:


> Love your photo! I used my clemence Evelyn’s in dark colors as beater bags; would get soaked regularly and be fine. Wipe And dry.
> Last night I wore my own beater clemence bag: customized metallic charcoal grey Clemence 32HAC rescue bag, engraved hardware, courtesy of @docride.  Chanel stretchy tank dress (to accommodate delicious Cacio y Pepe pasta at our favorite restaurant) and espadrilles. don’t bite me brand mosquito patches plus Deep woods off spray around my chair.
> View attachment 4860818


LOVE that HAC on you! I had the chance to get a preloved HAC 32 in ebene fjord and foolishly passed on it.


----------



## samfalstaff

hannahsophia said:


> Working on the action photos... malachite’s first outing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4861116
> View attachment 4861117


Love malachite! Is this 28?


----------



## boo1689

880 said:


> Hi Boo! It’s so great to see you! TPF has really changed since we were all together! Hugs (havent really figured out emoticons via ipad, but I’m jumping up and down inside!


   hahahah~ so happy to reconnect!!! You know we have been calling Jige the "Pound cake clutch" ever since you told us you carried pound cakes inside~ And we think of you and giggle whenever we see a Jige  Will hang out on this thread more often to stalk you hahahh~ HUGS~~


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I have a real life, in office, Dr appt.  I hope I can remember where the office is....
> View attachment 4862977


I admire your bangle.
I’ve made an appointment to try on it. But it wasn't for me 
I guess I have to keep admiring.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Earlier today


----------



## Rami00

I am little late to the Orans game!


----------



## Tonimichelle

tlamdang08 said:


> Earlier today
> 
> View attachment 4863879


You look so cute in that outfit!


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> You look so cute in that outfit!


Thank you hun


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> Earlier today
> 
> View attachment 4863879


Every time I see a picture of you in those shoes it brings me joy! I love them   
And you always look fabulous by the way!


----------



## tlamdang08

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Every time I see a picture of you in those shoes it brings me joy! I love them
> And you always look fabulous by the way!


Woohoo, I love them too.


----------



## BrookeA

Rockerchic said:


> A little ray of sunshine!!
> 
> View attachment 4852959


Gorgeous! Love the 30cm on you! Can I ask how tall you are?


----------



## adb

880 said:


> Thank you! That’s so kind of you! Stretchy elastic plus pasta, we’re all living large in the covid world
> 
> Edit: love the 35 Victoria II. Plus lighter weight bc lined in fabric!  Along with the double sens, mine are workhorse bags! Hugs
> 
> Best wishes on your journey @baggrl! @Four Tails, I’m late to the party, but belated congratulations to you! Hugs
> 
> @hannahsophia, love the BdW jige, but also found myself straining to read what looks like a delicious menu  @adb, I love your outfit, and I am so envious that you are in a public place — indoors! Looks amazing!


Oh dear.. thank you. ❤️ 
I am sure you will have the best time when it is already perfectly safe in your area..


----------



## nashpoo

Voyage hoodie in black! Originally wanted beige but it looked bag on me haha!


----------



## Rockerchic

BrookeA said:


> Gorgeous! Love the 30cm on you! Can I ask how tall you are?


Thank you so much. I’m 5’3”


----------



## 880

Rami00 said:


> I am little late to the Orans game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863898


I love this pic, the bag, the sandals, the pedicure, the mile long legs. It’s all stunning! (Apologies if the mile long legs is too weird to say. . l


----------



## baggirl1986

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


I love it! so classy, and my favourite neutrals!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Off to look for a monochromatic twilly for my Kelly before picking my kiddo from school!


----------



## Rami00

880 said:


> I love this pic, the bag, the sandals, the pedicure, the mile long legs. It’s all stunning! (Apologies if the mile long legs is too weird to say. . l


hahaha you are so funny! Thank you


----------



## mularice

so_sofya1985 said:


> Off to look for a monochromatic twilly for my Kelly before picking my kiddo from school!
> View attachment 4864745


You look great!
Good luck in your quest for a monochrome Twilly! Last year (? Maybe the year before?) I was looking for monochrome and was told they are not that common, then about 3 came along at the same time! Not sure what they have right now though.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrismin

Just got to work w my Chèvre HAC 
It’s almost Friday !


----------



## so_sofya1985

mularice said:


> You look great!
> Good luck in your quest for a monochrome Twilly! Last year (? Maybe the year before?) I was looking for monochrome and was told they are not that common, then about 3 came along at the same time! Not sure what they have right now though.


No chance  sold out everywhere


----------



## so_sofya1985

I managed to get this one for now.. I like the navy blue!
What do you ladies think?
And they had a nice strap woven with blue and white, but YGH so I have to wait and see if they get it in palladium! Could work nicely! Nautical theme!


----------



## Tonimichelle

so_sofya1985 said:


> I managed to get this one for now.. I like the navy blue!
> What do you ladies think?
> And they had a nice strap woven with blue and white, but YGH so I have to wait and see if they get it in palladium! Could work nicely! Nautical theme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864848


That looks perfect!


----------



## mularice

so_sofya1985 said:


> I managed to get this one for now.. I like the navy blue!
> What do you ladies think?
> And they had a nice strap woven with blue and white, but YGH so I have to wait and see if they get it in palladium! Could work nicely! Nautical theme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864848


I think that matches very well  congrats!
Personally I don’t wear anything blue but I like this “nautical” colour palette!


----------



## so_sofya1985

mularice said:


> I think that matches very well  congrats!
> Personally I don’t wear anything blue but I like this “nautical” colour palette!




 Not even Jeans!!!thank you! I was desperate to get something as with all these gels and dust the handle will get dirty sooo quickly! I’m still on a mission for a black one though!!!


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> Off to look for a monochromatic twilly for my Kelly before picking my kiddo from school!
> View attachment 4864745


Love this kelly! may I ask, is this 35 relax Sikkim? It’s gorgeous on you! Edit: I mean to say you are gorgeous with it!


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> Love this kelly! may I ask, is this 35 relax Sikkim? It’s gorgeous on you! Edit: I mean to say you are gorgeous with it!


Hello darling, it’s a standard K35 in clemence! I actually had to google what Sikkim means  it’s the longer handle right? Nah this is box standard!


----------



## 880

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hello darling, it’s a standard K35 in clemence! I actually had to google what Sikkim means  it’s the longer handle right? Nah this is box standard!


Thank you! You look fabulous!


----------



## so_sofya1985

880 said:


> Thank you! You look fabulous!


Thank you so much! A simple compliment can really brighten up a day of a 9m pregnant whale


----------



## DR2014

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you so much! A simple compliment can really brighten up a day of a 9m pregnant whale


Ha! You look great!! I could share a picture of myself when I was 9 months pregnant and you will feel so much better about yourself!!


----------



## Chrismin

You are fabulous ! 
I think I gained 60 lbs w each pregnancy .. ! You are literally all belly! 





so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you so much! A simple compliment can really brighten up a day of a 9m pregnant whale


----------



## tlamdang08

At the bank, I saw the sign...


----------



## 880

I’ve been wearing a bag that I disliked when it first came out. 42 JPG fringe shoulder kelly (it was also unpopular on TPF back then, but I picked it up preloved for a good price and it’s one of my favorite bags now. Tastes change!  Chanel boucle vest (vintage from my own closet), brunello Cuchinelli olive monili joggers from this summer season; lululemon Camo top.


----------



## so_sofya1985

DR2014 said:


> Ha! You look great!! I could share a picture of myself when I was 9 months pregnant and you will feel so much better about yourself!!


I just want someone to hug me and tell me it’s over soon and the extra weight will miraculously disappear!
Thank you for the kind words! I am sure you looked beautiful, but what we feel on the inside is a different matter isn’t it...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chrismin said:


> You are fabulous !
> I think I gained 60 lbs w each pregnancy .. ! You are literally all belly!


Nooooo! I think I managed to keep the weight off somewhat (by walking a lot despite bad back) but I am plus 13.5kilos I think 26 pounds? And I have a few weeks to go! Recently a cake craving hit me, I had it 3 times a day... I guess I have it to blame for a big a$$ and huge thighs! Urgh.... mirror mirror on the wall! Let me cover you


----------



## papertiger

so_sofya1985 said:


> Nooooo! I think I managed to keep the weight off somewhat (by walking a lot despite bad back) but I am plus 13.5kilos I think 26 pounds? And I have a few weeks to go! Recently a cake craving hit me, I had it 3 times a day... I guess I have it to blame for a big a$$ and huge thighs! Urgh.... mirror mirror on the wall! Let me cover you



A reminder that this is not a chat thread. Even in responses, try to not vitiate further chat otherwise the thread reads operates very differently from its original intention. 

It may be a lovely idea to start a thread about H and for those that are expecting. or sharing your pregnancy journey accessories with Hermes. 

Otherwise please chat here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I’ve been wearing a bag that I disliked when it first came out. 42 JPG fringe shoulder kelly (it was also unpopular on TPF back then, but I picked it up preloved for a good price and it’s one of my favorite bags now. Tastes change!  Chanel boucle vest (vintage from my own closet), brunello Cuchinelli olive monili joggers from this summer season; lululemon Camo top.
> 
> View attachment 4865488



Unpopular? Really? 

Collector's piece and it looks absolutely great on you.


----------



## so_sofya1985

papertiger said:


> A reminder that this is not a chat thread. Even in responses, try to not vitiate further chat otherwise the thread reads operates very differently from its original intention.
> 
> It may be a lovely idea to start a thread about H and for those that are expecting. or sharing your pregnancy journey accessories with Hermes.
> 
> Otherwise please chat here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe


Sir yes sir!


----------



## inaiinai

Miss Kelly Confetti at favourite playground, also a bit of Pink for Breast Cancer Awareness month. (Necklace did not come home with me).


----------



## loh

880 said:


> I’ve been wearing a bag that I disliked when it first came out. 42 JPG fringe shoulder kelly (it was also unpopular on TPF back then, but I picked it up preloved for a good price and it’s one of my favorite bags now. Tastes change!  Chanel boucle vest (vintage from my own closet), brunello Cuchinelli olive monili joggers from this summer season; lululemon Camo top.
> 
> View attachment 4865488



Love that whole ensemble on you.  It gives off quite a good attitude.


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> I’ve been wearing a bag that I disliked when it first came out. 42 JPG fringe shoulder kelly (it was also unpopular on TPF back then, but I picked it up preloved for a good price and it’s one of my favorite bags now. Tastes change!  Chanel boucle vest (vintage from my own closet), brunello Cuchinelli olive monili joggers from this summer season; lululemon Camo top.
> 
> View attachment 4865488


You have strong arms  .  


so_sofya1985 said:


> I just want someone to hug me and tell me it’s over soon and the extra weight will miraculously disappear!
> Thank you for the kind words! I am sure you looked beautiful, but what we feel on the inside is a different matter isn’t it...


Sending lot of hugs to you. soon it will be over.


----------



## Senbei

My toolbox 26 with my new La Source de Pegase twillies. I’m so glad I found them in the store last week since I thought I missed out.


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting outside my favorite bakery shop


----------



## MissSteph

Meeting then picking up my son from pre-school.  I need a smaller notepad 

Off topic... when will we stop being our kids’ snack holder?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> I’ve been wearing a bag that I disliked when it first came out. 42 JPG fringe shoulder kelly (it was also unpopular on TPF back then, but I picked it up preloved for a good price and it’s one of my favorite bags now. Tastes change!  Chanel boucle vest (vintage from my own closet), brunello Cuchinelli olive monili joggers from this summer season; lululemon Camo top.
> 
> View attachment 4865488


You look great!
And you're a bad influence...You wear your bags so well that you've given me another bag to put on my wishlist..never considered it before but you rock it so well!


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look great!
> And you're a bad influence...You wear your bags so well that you've given me another bag to put on my wishlist..never considered it before but you rock it so well!


Thank you @maxroxxherhandbags, @loh, @papertiger , and @tlamdang08! (I think I also thanked on the cafe BT thread) Hugs


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Totally in love with my new B. I promise not to keep her in the closet


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Paris hat, in-the-loop earrings, boxcalf mini c

also, Chicago store closed until October 16. I had an appt with my SA today and the manager called the cancel. No specifics were provided.


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Paris hat, in-the-looo earrings, boxcalf mini c
> 
> also, Chicago store closed until October 16. I had an appt with my SA today and the manager called the cancel. No specifics were provided.
> 
> View attachment 4866402


Very stylish!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mularice

LovingTheOrange said:


> Paris hat, in-the-looo earrings, boxcalf mini c
> 
> also, Chicago store closed until October 16. I had an appt with my SA today and the manager called the cancel. No specifics were provided.
> 
> View attachment 4866402


Love everything about this look!
I’ve been trying to pick up this style / similar pieces but it’s just not coming together for me


----------



## LovingTheOrange

mularice said:


> Love everything about this look!
> I’ve been trying to pick up this style / similar pieces but it’s just not coming together for me


I recommend Amazon fashion! My dress is from there  If you're a prime member, delivery/returns is so fast & convenient. It's also my first time trying this style. All the H really elevates the outfit imho haha


----------



## so_sofya1985

LovingTheOrange said:


> Paris hat, in-the-loop earrings, boxcalf mini c
> 
> also, Chicago store closed until October 16. I had an appt with my SA today and the manager called the cancel. No specifics were provided.
> 
> View attachment 4866402


You are a bomb! Looking like you are straight from a fashion magazine shoot, Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## jacyh

Excuse the mess behind me please! Taking my new scarf and bag out to the museum. Spot the farandole bracelet


----------



## Chanelandco

LovingTheOrange said:


> Paris hat, in-the-loop earrings, boxcalf mini c
> 
> also, Chicago store closed until October 16. I had an appt with my SA today and the manager called the cancel. No specifics were provided.
> 
> View attachment 4866402


Love this style! And the box c18 is gorgeous.
You look Fab!


----------



## DR2014

LovingTheOrange said:


> I recommend Amazon fashion! My dress is from there  If you're a prime member, delivery/returns is so fast & convenient. It's also my first time trying this style. All the H really elevates the outfit imho haha


Love this! Can you share where you got the long white sweater topper?  Thanks!


----------



## mularice

LovingTheOrange said:


> I recommend Amazon fashion! My dress is from there  If you're a prime member, delivery/returns is so fast & convenient. It's also my first time trying this style. All the H really elevates the outfit imho haha


Thank you!
I love Amazon Prime so will take a look! I really like your long cardigan - the layering is lovely. I think most of the long cardigan / knitted coatigans have just drowned me a little.
Also the colour palette is perfect


----------



## ajaxbreaker

LovingTheOrange said:


> also, Chicago store closed until October 16. I had an appt with my SA today and the manager called the cancel. No specifics were provided.



Maybe they had a case of corona among the staff? My bank closed unexpectedly for a day last week, and emailed me that my appointment was cancelled because of a "technical problem". Then the financial advisor let slip that somebody had had covid there...


----------



## tlamdang08

jacyh said:


> View attachment 4866472
> 
> Excuse the mess behind me please! Taking my new scarf and bag out to the museum. Spot the farandole bracelet


Love your look and the outdoor green.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

LovingTheOrange said:


> Paris hat, in-the-loop earrings, boxcalf mini c
> 
> also, Chicago store closed until October 16. I had an appt with my SA today and the manager called the cancel. No specifics were provided.
> 
> View attachment 4866402


you look wonderful! I love your boots! do you mind me asking where they are from?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Matchy matchy Saturday ! My new tivoli espadrille in Rouge Bali and rouge de couer mini Evelyne.


----------



## jp23

Vintage Box Kelly by the river today


----------



## samfalstaff

jp23 said:


> Vintage Box Kelly by the river today
> View attachment 4867178


Cool strap. Where's it from?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

DR2014 said:


> Love this! Can you share where you got the long white sweater topper?  Thanks!





mularice said:


> Thank you!
> I love Amazon Prime so will take a look! I really like your long cardigan - the layering is lovely. I think most of the long cardigan / knitted coatigans have just drowned me a little.
> Also the colour palette is perfect


Fuzzy cardi is from Bella Dahl. It’s called “cozy cardigan”, but it’s from 2-3 years ago. If you can find it, I highly recommend! It’s not itchy and I haven’t had issues with static. I wear it both at home as loungewear and outside  



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> you look wonderful! I love your boots! do you mind me asking where they are from?


Boots are Celine! Love how they look but sooo uncomfortable. My feet were dying..


----------



## jp23

samfalstaff said:


> Cool strap. Where's it from?


It’s from Mulberry! AND it’s on sale right now!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lolakitten

LovingTheOrange said:


> Paris hat, in-the-loop earrings, boxcalf mini c
> 
> also, Chicago store closed until October 16. I had an appt with my SA today and the manager called the cancel. No specifics were provided.
> 
> View attachment 4866402


Love this whole outfit!! Saving this one!
I have a very similar sweater from Banana Republic.


----------



## tlamdang08

Fall is appearing...


----------



## DR2014

LovingTheOrange said:


> Fuzzy cardi is from Bella Dahl. It’s called “cozy cardigan”, but it’s from 2-3 years ago. If you can find it, I highly recommend! It’s not itchy and I haven’t had issues with static. I wear it both at home as loungewear and outside
> 
> 
> Boots are Celine! Love how they look but sooo uncomfortable. My feet were dying..


thank you!


----------



## tadhana

Bag is not heavy, I just have veiny hands.


----------



## lindacherie

shellan310 said:


> Bag is not heavy, I just have veiny hands.
> 
> View attachment 4867945



Love the bag and outfit! Off-topic, were you at a car event? I see a GT-R in the back.


----------



## 880

Discovered my CSGM covetures de tenue (sp?) works with this seasons brunello pinstripe joggers. Also Had the tailor re work some vintage pieces that I was going to wear with a 28 kelly sellier, but then it looked too vintage (Like I was wearing my grandmothers clothes lol) So ended up carrying a Kelly longue wallet as a clutch. Norman norell grey coat and 
Emilio Pucci Pink and brown velvet combo


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Discovered my CSGM covetures de tenue (sp?) works with this seasons brunello pinstripe joggers. Also Had the tailor re work some vintage pieces that I was going to wear with a 28 kelly sellier, but then it looked too vintage (Like I was wearing my grandmothers clothes lol) So ended up carrying a Kelly longue wallet as a clutch. Norman norell grey coat and
> Emilio Pucci Pink and brown velvet combo
> View attachment 4868179
> View attachment 4868180
> View attachment 4868181


Love you coat. So cute


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Love you coat. So cute


Thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## tadhana

lindacherie said:


> Love the bag and outfit! Off-topic, were you at a car event? I see a GT-R in the back.


Thank you! Good eye! Yes, taken at a car event. Love cars, love H.


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> Discovered my CSGM covetures de tenue (sp?) works with this seasons brunello pinstripe joggers. Also Had the tailor re work some vintage pieces that I was going to wear with a 28 kelly sellier, but then it looked too vintage (Like I was wearing my grandmothers clothes lol) So ended up carrying a Kelly longue wallet as a clutch. Norman norell grey coat and
> Emilio Pucci Pink and brown velvet combo
> View attachment 4868179
> View attachment 4868180
> View attachment 4868181


I want to go shopping in your fabulous closet!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Out celebrating our 15th anniversary with a quiet lunch.  
my Paris-Bombay and my arm candy ( no not DH... the Hermès kind !)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Discovered my CSGM covetures de tenue (sp?) works with this seasons brunello pinstripe joggers. Also Had the tailor re work some vintage pieces that I was going to wear with a 28 kelly sellier, but then it looked too vintage (Like I was wearing my grandmothers clothes lol) So ended up carrying a Kelly longue wallet as a clutch. Norman norell grey coat and
> Emilio Pucci Pink and brown velvet combo
> View attachment 4868179
> View attachment 4868180
> View attachment 4868181


I'm officially besotted with the Pucci suit     !
You really do have a great eye


----------



## Rouge H

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Out celebrating our 15th anniversary with a quiet lunch.
> my Paris-Bombay and my arm candy ( no not DH... the Hermès kind !)
> 
> View attachment 4868708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868709



Happy Anniversary!
What size is your lovely Bombay? and the leather?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Rouge H said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> What size is your lovely Bombay? and the leather?


Thank you!
Its 40 in Clemence.
I find it very light and enjoyable to carry-and although 40 sounds big when you push the ends in it looks nice and 'neat'.
plus the handles are just long enough to sit on the shoulder if you're not wearing a coat.
I wish they'd bring some of the older designs back into production.


----------



## bagnut1

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Thank you!
> Its 40 in Clemence.
> I find it very light and enjoyable to carry-and although 40 sounds big when you push the ends in it looks nice and 'neat'.
> plus the handles are just long enough to sit on the shoulder if you're not wearing a coat.
> I wish they'd bring some of the older designs back into production.


Gorgeous PB!  I became familiar with this bag recently and was lucky to find a like-new 40 at resale.  It is a fantastic bag and I agree about the older designs.  Also love your pairings!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm officially besotted with the Pucci suit     !
> You really do have a great eye


thank you so much! happy anniversary with your DH and gorgeous PB! Pucci waited 10 years in my closet for me to lose weight, and I finally decided this year to let the tailor have at it. I wanted the waist dropped to give the illusion of thin  He had to recut and repattern so the waistline and vertical slit matched up in the pattern when it was let out). hugs

thank you so much @DR2014 !


----------



## fayew21

Recent (rare) outing! Absolutely in LOVE with the three graces twilly. It works on so many of my bags!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Grass widower again ...




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## labelo

fayew21 said:


> Recent (rare) outing! Absolutely in LOVE with the three graces twilly. It works on so many of my bags!
> 
> View attachment 4869258


Love this cw! I wish it were available in a larger format as a scarf or shawl (unless it was and I just missed it?).


----------



## Meta

labelo said:


> Love this cw! I wish it were available in a larger format as a scarf or shawl (unless it was and I just missed it?).


Three Graces came as a 90cm and 140cm CSGM for Spring/Summer 2020 and a gavroche for this season aside from the twilly.


----------



## labelo

Meta said:


> Three Graces came as a 90cm and 140cm CSGM for Spring/Summer 2020 and a gavroche for this season aside from the twilly.


Oh yes, I should have been more clear--I meant I wish this particular black-yellow-blue colorway had been released in a larger format. Thank you, though!


----------



## samfalstaff

jp23 said:


> It’s from Mulberry! AND it’s on sale right now!


Thanks!


----------



## abg12

Curry is the perfect pop of color for fall


----------



## Ethengdurst

Going outdoor dining with the family carrying my B30 Vert Cypress Officier


----------



## samfalstaff

shellan310 said:


> Bag is not heavy, I just have veiny hands.
> 
> View attachment 4867945


Lovely red! Is it rouge casaque?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My Goldie’s first trip out was accompanying me to LV to place a custom order for a watch case.


----------



## tadhana

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely red! Is it rouge casaque?


Thank you! Yes, it is.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Bleu de Malte Lizard PHW Mini C


----------



## boo1689

Pinky outing ~~


----------



## so_sofya1985

Mr Posh Spice said:


> View attachment 4871898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu de Malte Lizard PHW Mini C


Love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

so_sofya1985 said:


> Love it!



Thanks!


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 4871972
> 
> 
> Pinky outing ~~


Love this! Hugs


----------



## Rami00

So glad that I bought my first twillaine in black!


----------



## 880

Rami00 said:


> So glad that I bought my first twillaine in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872163


I love this look! You look amazing!


----------



## Rami00

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Totally in love with my new B. I promise not to keep her in the closet


Stunning!!! Love everything in this pic...the perfect b, that ring


----------



## Rami00

880 said:


> I love this look! You look amazing!


Thank you


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Getting some organizers at Ikea


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Getting some organizers at Ikea
> 
> View attachment 4872217


Wow love this  IKEA is my favorite place to shop too.


----------



## tlamdang08

Just got the mini scarf bag charm, together they are a perfect pair.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

tlamdang08 said:


> Just got the mini scarf bag charm, together they are a perfect pair.
> 
> View attachment 4872445



I need to get something in Emerald croc!


----------



## loubsandlulu

N


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you all for sharing your H in Action, can’t like “Like” everyone’s posts but appreciate the eye candy. Completed quarantine and now  celebrating freedom and low local cases. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Hillychristie

Dental appointment with B30. I removed the insert for the first time and felt so liberated. I could even stuff in a bag of buns I bought from a pastry shop on the way home. I'll definitely use it this way from now. Happy weekend


----------



## loh

Hillychristie said:


> Dental appointment with B30. I removed the insert for the first time and felt so liberated. I could even stuff in a bag of buns I bought from a pastry shop on the way home. I'll definitely use it this way from now. Happy weekend
> 
> View attachment 4872782



I love the bag of buns in the Birkin!   Happy Friday!


----------



## demicouture

Rami00 said:


> So glad that I bought my first twillaine in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872163


Stunning!
You make me regret the black/white brandebourg twillaine I left behind few days ago...
Such a great piece!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rockerchic

Rami00 said:


> So glad that I bought my first twillaine in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872163


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Rami00

demicouture said:


> Stunning!
> You make me regret the black/white brandebourg twillaine I left behind few days ago...
> Such a great piece!


Ugh I love that one!!! It’s good that they didn’t have my size here lol


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> Just got the mini scarf bag charm, together they are a perfect pair.
> 
> View attachment 4872445


Just beautiful


----------



## Rami00

Rockerchic said:


> So beautiful!!!


thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Sofiko said:


> Just beautiful


Thank you 
It is on the Picotin today for an early morning coffee.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Comfy and warm


----------



## Chrismin

The battery 
Only took 6 months to get it framed and up..


----------



## gatorpooh

Hanging out with Miss K32 at our local tavern


----------



## periogirl28

Samedi, matin. Petit déjeuner pour moi et pour lui. Mix and match. Pardon my French.


----------



## chitzabelle

Brought Ms. Blue Encre out for brunch today.


----------



## DR2014

LovingTheOrange said:


> Fuzzy cardi is from Bella Dahl. It’s called “cozy cardigan”, but it’s from 2-3 years ago. If you can find it, I highly recommend! It’s not itchy and I haven’t had issues with static. I wear it both at home as loungewear and outside
> 
> 
> Boots are Celine! Love how they look but sooo uncomfortable. My feet were dying..


Thanks, @LovingTheOrange! I found the long cardigan in black, and I love it! And I completely agree with your assessment of it.


----------



## Luv n bags

Love this!


----------



## Luv n bags

Chrismin said:


> The battery
> Only took 6 months to get it framed and up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873595


This is lovely!


----------



## Luv n bags

tlamdang08 said:


> Just got the mini scarf bag charm, together they are a perfect pair.
> 
> View attachment 4872445


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Thank goodness for Chèvre when caught in the rain


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Luv n bags said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!


Thank you dear


----------



## diane278

It’s been quite a while since I was able to have brunch inside of a restaurant.  That omelet was delicious!


----------



## Four Tails

Fall is my favorite season for outfits. I am so excited for the next few weeks! In my opinion, there is no better way for me to wear this black box CDC than with a motorcycle jacket and boots. Granted, the black-on-black-on-black-on-black isn't the _most_ inspired, but that's just what happens when temperatures drop on the East Coast. (Pay no attention to the fact that it was 70ºF today. )


----------



## loh

Four Tails said:


> Fall is my favorite season for outfits. I am so excited for the next few weeks! In my opinion, there is no better way for me to wear this black box CDC than with a motorcycle jacket and boots. Granted, the black-on-black-on-black-on-black isn't the _most_ inspired, but that's just what happens when temperatures drop on the East Coast. (Pay no attention to the fact that it was 70ºF today. )
> 
> View attachment 4874585



Love the whole ensemble!  You look great!


----------



## Four Tails

loh said:


> Love the whole ensemble!  You look great!


Thank you! That's very sweet. It feels great to put on a real outfit. Those style-related neurons don't get a lot of exercise under normal circumstances, and they have been used exponentially less since covid.


----------



## loh

Four Tails said:


> Thank you! That's very sweet. It feels great to put on a real outfit. Those style-related neurons don't get a lot of exercise under normal circumstances, and they have been used exponentially less since covid.



I hear ya. I applaud you putting on a real outfit. It's been leggings galore for me lately.    Don't remember the last time I put on jeans, and not looking forward to finding how they fit, or don't, anymore.


----------



## tlamdang08

Four Tails said:


> Fall is my favorite season for outfits. I am so excited for the next few weeks! In my opinion, there is no better way for me to wear this black box CDC than with a motorcycle jacket and boots. Granted, the black-on-black-on-black-on-black isn't the _most_ inspired, but that's just what happens when temperatures drop on the East Coast. (Pay no attention to the fact that it was 70ºF today. )
> 
> View attachment 4874585


You make me want to jump into the car and drive up North to dress like you. You Are rock! 
My day is sun&salty air


----------



## Four Tails

tlamdang08 said:


> You make me want to jump into the car and drive up North to dress like you. You Are rock!
> My day is sun&salty air
> 
> View attachment 4874625


Thank you! You are so effortlessly beachy chic here. I used to live in San Diego and sometimes I miss that warmth. I hope you had a fabulous time out on the water!


----------



## tlamdang08

Four Tails said:


> Thank you! You are so effortlessly beachy chic here. I used to live in San Diego and sometimes I miss that warmth. I hope you had a fabulous time out on the water!


  Thank you. The water is cold at first but we are having fun. 
At Point Loma.


----------



## 880

Four Tails said:


> Fall is my favorite season for outfits. I am so excited for the next few weeks! In my opinion, there is no better way for me to wear this black box CDC than with a motorcycle jacket and boots. Granted, the black-on-black-on-black-on-black isn't the _most_ inspired, but that's just what happens when temperatures drop on the East Coast. (Pay no attention to the fact that it was 70ºF today. )
> 
> View attachment 4874585


@Four Tails, you are stunning! Love this look!
@tlamdang08, love the pareo and the pedicure! They look so happy together!
@periogirl28, your pictures are making me hungry, love the passifolia!


----------



## Rockerchic

Four Tails said:


> Fall is my favorite season for outfits. I am so excited for the next few weeks! In my opinion, there is no better way for me to wear this black box CDC than with a motorcycle jacket and boots. Granted, the black-on-black-on-black-on-black isn't the _most_ inspired, but that's just what happens when temperatures drop on the East Coast. (Pay no attention to the fact that it was 70ºF today. )
> 
> View attachment 4874585


East coast girl as well and this is generally my uniform! You look great...is that a 35?


----------



## DR2014

My new baby Evie!


----------



## Four Tails

880 said:


> @Four Tails, you are stunning! Love this look!
> @tlamdang08, love the pareo and the pedicure! They look so happy together!
> @periogirl28, your pictures are making me hungry, love the passifolia!


Thank you so much!   



Rockerchic said:


> East coast girl as well and this is generally my uniform! You look great...is that a 35?


Thank you! I actually specifically thought of you when I posted this. Hah! I had a feeling you would appreciate this look. Yep, it's a 35. This will always be my favorite size.


----------



## debykf

DR2014 said:


> My new baby Evie!
> 
> View attachment 4875185


I love this!Can you share the color? Perfect for fall!


----------



## Rockerchic

Channeling my inner French Girl!!! Plus you gotta love classic 501s!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

Rockerchic said:


> Channeling my inner French Girl!!! Plus you gotta love classic 501s!
> 
> View attachment 4875301



Tres bien!  You look magnifique!


----------



## Cool Gal

Finally I’m able to bring this beauty out


----------



## tlamdang08

Cool Gal said:


> Finally I’m able to bring this beauty out
> 
> View attachment 4875363


I love your style


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> My new baby Evie!
> 
> View attachment 4875185


Wow, so sweet, is it Rose Taxes?  


Rockerchic said:


> Channeling my inner French Girl!!! Plus you gotta love classic 501s!
> 
> View attachment 4875301


Thumps up!


----------



## DR2014

debykf said:


> I love this!Can you share the color? Perfect for fall!


It's terre battue, maurice leather - and thanks!!


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, so sweet, is it Rose Taxes?
> 
> Thumps up!


Thanks, @tlamdang08!  - No, its terre battue, kind of a brownish orange.


----------



## hokatie

Kelly and pumpkin


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> You make me want to jump into the car and drive up North to dress like you. You Are rock!
> My day is sun&salty air
> 
> View attachment 4874625


Perfect outfit  I wish I have a chilling day at the beach like you


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Kelly and pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 4875580


My children are out grown pumpkins field, but I do love to have my kelly gold blend into the background. ( will find time to do it.) Thanks for sharing this. Loveeeee it!!!


----------



## hokatie

gatorpooh said:


> Hanging out with Miss K32 at our local tavern
> View attachment 4873618


We’re twin for this lovely Kelly


----------



## BBINX

hokatie said:


> Kelly and pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 4875580


I just got a Kelly Sellier 32 in black and never thought of taking her to the pumpkin patch/farm, I love it!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> My children are out grown pumpkin filed,but I do love to have my kelly gold blend into the background. ( will find time to do it.) Thanks for sharing this. Loveeeee it!!!


Thank you hun! Cant wait to see your photos


----------



## hokatie

BBINX said:


> I just got a Kelly Sellier 32 in black and never thought of taking her to the pumpkin patch/farm, I love it!


Congrats! Actually it’s the first time I take my Kelly out since I got it


----------



## Cool Gal

tlamdang08 said:


> I love your style


Thank you @tlamdang08 ! Happy Sunday~


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Rockerchic said:


> Channeling my inner French Girl!!! Plus you gotta love classic 501s!
> 
> View attachment 4875301


Is that Vache ligee in brique?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

We’ve been away from home for almost 2 months and DH has surprisingly suggested that I check all my bags and rotate through them. We have lots of couple time to spend together now. Barenia C18 sits pretty at Alain Ducasse during our date.


----------



## Rockerchic

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Is that Vache ligee in brique?


It's chevre in potiron.


----------



## Chrismin

Wow. How did you do this ?


Zavala Bespoke said:


> Loving seeing shots of all of your bags out and about. You all have such lovely taste! This white Birkin had a tragically large and dark scuff on the front so we decided to cover it with some bold hand painted lips. The bag definitely needed something to breathe new life into it. It's a show stopper for sure! Here it is out in Boulder, Colorado. I am in love with the sass! It covered the entire imperfection and gets more compliments than anything I've ever taken out. This was a great way to revamp an older piece.
> 
> View attachment 4876298


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Four Tails said:


> Fall is my favorite season for outfits. I am so excited for the next few weeks! In my opinion, there is no better way for me to wear this black box CDC than with a motorcycle jacket and boots. Granted, the black-on-black-on-black-on-black isn't the _most_ inspired, but that's just what happens when temperatures drop on the East Coast. (Pay no attention to the fact that it was 70ºF today. )
> 
> View attachment 4874585




You know, I am missing a bit of black in your outfit!  

Seriously, you look great!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Rockerchic said:


> It's chevre in potiron.


Love it!


----------



## TC1

Canadian Thanksgiving


----------



## LuckyBitch

TC1 said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving
> View attachment 4876448


This gorgeous bag suits you so well. May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## Classy Collector

TC1 said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving
> View attachment 4876448


Happy (belated) Thanksgiving!


----------



## Classy Collector

I’ve been lurking on this thread and admiring all the beautiful ladies for awhile, but haven’t overcome the shyness to post. I’m about to head out and thought why not today.

So here’s my outfit today. Thanks for letting my share.


----------



## Chanelandco

Classy Collector said:


> I’ve been lurking on this thread and admiring all the beautiful ladies for awhile, but haven’t overcome the shyness to post. I’m about to head out and thought why not today.
> 
> So here’s my outfit today. Thanks for letting my share.
> 
> View attachment 4877348



❤️ Please dont be shy! You did a great mod shot.
We are all here to appreciate other’s contribution.
You are rocking that kelly. Love the twilly. Is it jungle love?


----------



## tlamdang08

Classy Collector said:


> I’ve been lurking on this thread and admiring all the beautiful ladies for awhile, but haven’t overcome the shyness to post. I’m about to head out and thought why not today.
> 
> So here’s my outfit today. Thanks for letting my share.
> 
> View attachment 4877348


I love your cape, so cute on you.


----------



## tlamdang08

Tuesday joy


----------



## Classy Collector

Aw thanks ladies. And yes it’s jungle love twilly.


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> All dressed up for an afternoon in my living room.....
> 
> View attachment 4859776


You look amazing!
what color is your k?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## kamquatt

wearing my favorite combination out to dinner


----------



## LouiseCPH

Halzan 31 and ‘Laboratoire du Temp’ - this scarf is a recent pre-loved find, and it has turned out to be quite a gem. I bought it for the chocolate-taupe background color, but actually it goes with a lot of my wardrobe. Hermès just knows colors


----------



## hokatie

Sometimes I just want to dress up nicely, that’s it.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Sometimes I just want to dress up nicely, that’s it.
> 
> View attachment 4878378


Nothing wrong with that. I love it too.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I love it too.


Thank you dear!


----------



## lolakitten

Sunny but cold out today. Venturing out to get cat food lol.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Chicagobaggirl said:


> You look amazing!
> what color is your k?



Thank you! It's craie.


----------



## Hat Trick

lolakitten said:


> Sunny but cold out today. Venturing out to get cat food lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878486



Twins on the scarf and the journey!


----------



## Holsby

lolakitten said:


> Sunny but cold out today. Venturing out to get cat food lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878486


So very elegant! I love your appearance!


----------



## lolakitten

Holsby said:


> So very elegant! I love your appearance!


Aww thank you dear Holsby


----------



## Tonimichelle

lolakitten said:


> Sunny but cold out today. Venturing out to get cat food lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878486


I’ve been looking for a scarf that ties in with my turquoise B and this could be it! Could you possibly share which one this is please?


----------



## lolakitten

Tonimichelle said:


> I’ve been looking for a scarf that ties in with my turquoise B and this could be it! Could you possibly share which one this is please?



It’s Promenade du Matin CSGM from spring 2016 
the edges have more turquoise. Here’s a pic of it flat (not my pic)


----------



## Tonimichelle

lolakitten said:


> It’s Promenade du Matin CSGM from spring 2016
> the edges have more turquoise. Here’s a pic of it flat (not my pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879181


Thank you! I know there’s minimal chance of finding it, but at least I know what to look for


----------



## lolakitten

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you! I know there’s minimal chance of finding it, but at least I know what to look for


Lol isn’t that always the way!
For what it’s worth, I’ve seen them now and again via resale, so they are out there


----------



## TeeCee77

Out with Ms K today, pretending it is fall here...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Another hot day


----------



## TC1

LuckyBitch said:


> This gorgeous bag suits you so well. May I ask how tall you are?


Sorry, just saw this! I'm 5' 7" and this is a GM size


----------



## 880

Classy Collector said:


> I’ve been lurking on this thread and admiring all the beautiful ladies for awhile, but haven’t overcome the shyness to post. I’m about to head out and thought why not today.
> 
> So here’s my outfit today. Thanks for letting my share.
> 
> View attachment 4877348


Love your shawl and the entire outfit! Hope to see more of your posts! You look great!


----------



## hokatie

Classy Collector said:


> I’ve been lurking on this thread and admiring all the beautiful ladies for awhile, but haven’t overcome the shyness to post. I’m about to head out and thought why not today.
> 
> So here’s my outfit today. Thanks for letting my share.
> 
> View attachment 4877348


Welcome to the club! You looked great. I’m sure there will be more beautiful mod shots coming soon


----------



## Melow

TeeCee77 said:


> Out with Ms K today, pretending it is fall here...
> 
> View attachment 4879569



so so pretty!
May I ask what color this kelly is?


----------



## TeeCee77

Melow said:


> so so pretty!
> May I ask what color this kelly is?


Thank you! It is anemone!!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Afternoon tea  and look at the baby birkin in the back! beautiful color


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mariambagaholic said:


> Afternoon tea  and look at the baby birink in the back! beautiful color
> View attachment 4880243


Yours is more beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

Early Christmas shopping day


----------



## samfalstaff

LouiseCPH said:


> Halzan 31 and ‘Laboratoire du Temp’ - this scarf is a recent pre-loved find, and it has turned out to be quite a gem. I bought it for the chocolate-taupe background color, but actually it goes with a lot of my wardrobe. Hermès just knows colors
> 
> View attachment 4878147
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878148


Love these bags! So classy and functional!


Mariambagaholic said:


> Afternoon tea  and look at the baby birkin in the back! beautiful color
> View attachment 4880243


Ooh, is yours raisin?


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Early Christmas shopping day
> 
> View attachment 4880441


Can’t wait for your revealing


----------



## diane278

hokatie said:


> Can’t wait for your revealing


+1


----------



## diane278

I was about to take the Verrou with me this morning to a Dr appt, but I felt like I was taking her to a virgin sacrifice. (Her’s, not mine.)  I really don’t know what I thought might happen to her. So, now I’m going to take her to run a couple of errands, solely to have her experience her first voyage into the world. She’ll just have to brave the elements like the rest of us....


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Mariambagaholic said:


> Afternoon tea  and look at the baby birkin in the back! beautiful color
> View attachment 4880243


I like yours more! 
is it Raisin? and may I ask the size too?
thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I was about to take the Verrou with me this morning to a Dr appt, but I felt like I was taking her to a virgin sacrifice. (Her’s, not mine.)  I really don’t know what I thought might happen to her. So, now I’m going to take her to run a couple of errands, solely to have her experience her first voyage into the world. She’ll just have to brave the elements like the rest of us....
> 
> View attachment 4880555


Love it!  this is your second shoulder bag! Yahhh    You rock it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

diane278 said:


> I was about to take the Verrou with me this morning to a Dr appt, but I felt like I was taking her to a virgin sacrifice. (Her’s, not mine.)  I really don’t know what I thought might happen to her. So, now I’m going to take her to run a couple of errands, solely to have her experience her first voyage into the world. She’ll just have to brave the elements like the rest of us....
> 
> View attachment 4880555


Come on.... baby girl.... don’t be shy, the world is so big for you to explore. 
I’m sure she will be a good company for you.


----------



## odette57

diane278 said:


> I was about to take the Verrou with me this morning to a Dr appt, but I felt like I was taking her to a virgin sacrifice. (Her’s, not mine.)  I really don’t know what I thought might happen to her. So, now I’m going to take her to run a couple of errands, solely to have her experience her first voyage into the world. She’ll just have to brave the elements like the rest of us....
> 
> View attachment 4880555


I love it! I was going to ask for a mod shot but you beat me to it! Beautiful!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it!  this is your second shoulder bag! Yahhh    You rock it!


I sort of consider the Evie to be a crossbody, although you’re right...it could be a shoulder bag


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Cookiefiend said:


> View attachment 4479868
> 
> Vespa at the nail salon - this is one of my favorite H bags. I love the casual, easy vibe of it.


this is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Last week, heading out to meet GF at the  mall for some shopping and lunch. 1st visit to the mall this year. Vintage toile/Ebene 32 Kelly, extra wide H enamel bangle and KDT.


----------



## tlamdang08

Purse-o-holic said:


> Last week, heading out to meet GF at the  mall for some shopping and lunch. 1st visit to the mall this year. Vintage toile/Ebene 32 Kelly, extra wide H enamel bangle and KDT.
> 
> View attachment 4880795


so cuteeeee, love your style!


----------



## LouiseCPH

samfalstaff said:


> Love these bags! So classy and functional!



I know - I think my Halzan 31 is my most practical bag  (usually, practical is not top of my list of words used to praise anything, but in this case practicality is just an addition to other praise)


----------



## Mariambagaholic

samfalstaff said:


> Love these bags! So classy and functional!
> 
> Ooh, is yours raisin?



yes! I LOVE this color


----------



## Mariambagaholic

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I like yours more!
> is it Raisin? and may I ask the size too?
> thank you



thank you so much!
30 cm and yes in the color Raisin


----------



## periogirl28

Rose Confetti Chevre SO goes to lunch. Happy Weekend!


----------



## dooneybaby

Putting away my summer bags.


----------



## mauihappyplace

1st Post-Pandemic flight: Along for the ride 
Herbag Cabine and Jypsiere in blue sapphir and of course a cashmere silk scarf


----------



## LouiseCPH

Out in the autumn sunshine with Sieste de Paradis (and Bottega Veneta Nodini, but that belongs in another thread).


----------



## momasaurus

Purse-o-holic said:


> Last week, heading out to meet GF at the  mall for some shopping and lunch. 1st visit to the mall this year. Vintage toile/Ebene 32 Kelly, extra wide H enamel bangle and KDT.
> 
> View attachment 4880795


Gorgeous! Love that K.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purse-o-holic said:


> this is GORGEOUS!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## acrowcounted

Coffee and treats before heading out for the day!


----------



## Tonimichelle

acrowcounted said:


> Coffee and treats before heading out for the day!
> View attachment 4881092


A beautiful Birkin and doughnuts in one pic takes some beating!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Purse-o-holic said:


> Last week, heading out to meet GF at the  mall for some shopping and lunch. 1st visit to the mall this year. Vintage toile/Ebene 32 Kelly, extra wide H enamel bangle and KDT.
> 
> View attachment 4880795


You look both chic and 'cool' and your figure is amazing!!!


----------



## momoc

LouiseCPH said:


> Out in the autumn sunshine with Sieste de Paradis (and Bottega Veneta Nodini, but that belongs in another thread).
> 
> View attachment 4880919



I know we are on the Hermes sub forum but that BV bag color is so interesting!!

But also lovely color palette of scarf and outfit too


----------



## mularice

Quick visit to the shops today. Not sure why I bother shopping when all I ever seem to wear are hoodies, leggings and cardigan coats.
Herbag, O’Kelly necklace and bangles (hidden by my sleeves).


----------



## DR2014

LouiseCPH said:


> Out in the autumn sunshine with Sieste de Paradis (and Bottega Veneta Nodini, but that belongs in another thread).
> 
> View attachment 4880919


Twins on the bag! Mine is navy. Sorry for the OT comment.


----------



## LouiseCPH

DR2014 said:


> Twins on the bag! Mine is navy. Sorry for the OT comment.



It’s a great bag! Even as I am leaving BV (don’t like the new designs) and getting more and more into Hermès, this one stays in my collection


----------



## muchstuff

Marwari PM for the weekend away...


----------



## hannahsophia

A couple recent outfits. Discovered my plumes matches my Apple Watch band pretty nicely!


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> Coffee and treats before heading out for the day!
> View attachment 4881092


Yours SO is such a beautiful piece. Can't just passed quietly. Enjoy your day.


mularice said:


> Quick visit to the shops today. Not sure why I bother shopping when all I ever seem to wear are hoodies, leggings and cardigan coats.
> Herbag, O’Kelly necklace and bangles (hidden by my sleeves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881311


Cute as always. Love   


hannahsophia said:


> A couple recent outfits. Discovered my plumes matches my Apple Watch band pretty nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881422
> View attachment 4881423
> View attachment 4881424


I like the simple touch of scarf matching your bag and clutch.




muchstuff said:


> Marwari PM for the weekend away...
> 
> View attachment 4881408


Thanks for sharing the bag. It is new to me. Perfect for the wk.


----------



## tlamdang08

Going to shop for new kitchen ”toys”...


----------



## Hillychristie

acrowcounted said:


> Coffee and treats before heading out for the day!
> View attachment 4881092


I'm also having a coffee break. Happy Sunday  tpf


----------



## dooneybaby

muchstuff said:


> Marwari PM for the weekend away...
> 
> View attachment 4881408


I think I need a grey one too.


----------



## periogirl28

Because Hermes in Action is not always about bags right? Geon bae!


----------



## zazou

> Because Hermes in Action is not always about bags right?


Tea time


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4881861
> 
> Because Hermes in Action is not always about bags right? Geon bae!


SO true!! YUM!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Orange Jypsiere 28 on a hay bale during a visit to the local pumpkin patch


----------



## tlamdang08

At the beach today.


----------



## lindacherie

Phiona88 said:


> The Mini Pop H necklace is the perfect mid-length necklace for stacking.
> 
> View attachment 4843665



Just saw this! Off-topic, where did you get the initial necklace? It matches so well w the Mini Pop H necklace.


----------



## Phiona88

lindacherie said:


> Just saw this! Off-topic, where did you get the initial necklace? It matches so well w the Mini Pop H necklace.



I bought the choker necklace at Oak & Luna - you can customize the letters to what you like:





__





						BEST SELLERS
					

Safe delivery to your doorstep, all deliveries guaranteed. Explore Oak & Luna Best Sellers. Jewelry to compliment your lifestyle everyday. Standard Shipping is Free!




					www.oakandluna.com


----------



## JadeFor3st

Weekend visit to Hermes.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Rain or shine, my stalwart commute/work bag, dear Evelyne.


----------



## laurenad

JadeFor3st said:


> Weekend visit to Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 4882626


So pretty! Is that a pivoines scarf? If so, Twins!


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> Weekend visit to Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 4882626


Twin with you on the scarf. love your simplicity style.  
And your bag is my dream




sf_newyorker said:


> Rain or shine, my stalwart commute/work bag, dear Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 4883743


Wohoo, I believe this is my first time seeing your picture here.


----------



## tlamdang08

Today at the outdoor Mall


----------



## dooneybaby

Running errands with the most pragmatic H bag i own.


----------



## JadeFor3st

laurenad said:


> So pretty! Is that a pivoines scarf? If so, Twins!



Yes it is, Thank you, laurenad. 
Peonies are one of my favorite flowers, so it was a must get. 



tlamdang08 said:


> Twin with you on the scarf. love your simplicity style.
> And your bag is my dream



Thank you, tlamdang08!


----------



## coloradolvr

A beautiful evening with Miss G ❤️


----------



## loh

coloradolvr said:


> A beautiful evening with Miss G ❤
> 
> View attachment 4885043



Looks like you're settling in for a lovely evening.  Enjoy!


----------



## mularice

This is perfection!
Edit: my quote didn’t work @coloradolvr


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dooneybaby

acrowcounted said:


> Coffee and treats before heading out for the day!
> View attachment 4881092


As gorgeous as your B is, why do my eyes go straight to the search for doughnuts? I feel shame.


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy out today


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini Lindy out today


Beautiful view and lady   ! How do you like your Lindy? Is it easy to open and close? Can you get access to your stuff if you open one side only? I would like to get one but not sure I should get it or not


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Beautiful view and lady   ! How do you like your Lindy? Is it easy to open and close? Can you get access to your stuff if you open one side only? I would like to get one but not sure I should get it or not


It is easy to get thing in and out with both zippers unzipped. Carry more things than Kelly 25.
Not recommended to take things from one zipper unzipped. 
Put your name down for one because it will take sometime to wait. 
HIH


----------



## boo1689

Arm candy


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 4886381
> 
> Arm candy


OMG PERFECT for you!


----------



## DYH

2020 has been such a blah year. I FINALLY got around to using the mini lindy I purchased in Jan & I am LOVING it!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Is turquoise only for Spring and Summer? I still can’t decide!

I


----------



## Hillychristie

TGIF! This pandemic taught me to treasure those we love and spend time with them like having tea with my best friend


----------



## Siha77

DYH said:


> 2020 has been such a blah year. I FINALLY got around to using the mini lindy I purchased in Jan & I am LOVING it!!!
> 
> View attachment 4886468



I love your entire look!


----------



## Rockerchic

Tonimichelle said:


> Is turquoise only for Spring and Summer? I still can’t decide!
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886642


This looks perfect!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rockerchic said:


> This looks perfect!!


Aww thank you! Honestly I have such a love hate relationship with this colour! Seen in a lineup I love it.. I’m so boring in my choice of clothes though, that when I wear it I feel it’s practically fluorescent


----------



## Rockerchic

Tonimichelle said:


> Aww thank you! Honestly I have such a love hate relationship with this colour! Seen in a lineup I love it.. I’m so boring in my choice of clothes though, that when I wear it I feel it’s practically fluorescent


I totally get you!! I'm an US east coast girl and 90% of my closet is black...My coworkers used to joke when I came in in a midnight blue dress that it was so colorful for me! I keep trying to use bright bags but they are way out of my comfort zone. I am resigning myself to the fact that I need to stick with neutrals.
You do look stunning though...Love the whole relaxed vibe.


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> Is turquoise only for Spring and Summer? I still can’t decide!
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886642


The answer is “no“. I love turquoise! I’d wear it even in the dead of winter with jeans and a bulky sweater. (I once saw a photo of a long black sweater dress with black boots and a turquoise crossbody bag. It was stunning. Even all these years later, I still remember that photo....)


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> The answer is “no“. I love turquoise! I’d wear it even in the dead of winter with jeans and a bulky sweater. (I once saw a photo of a long black sweater dress with black boots and a turquoise crossbody bag. It was stunning. Even all these years later, I still remember that photo....)


Thank you @diane278! I feel like both you and @Rockerchic are about as cool as it gets, so if you guys say it looks ok I should just embrace it and stop over thinking it!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> TGIF! This pandemic taught me to treasure those we love and spend time with them like having tea with my best friend
> 
> View attachment 4886688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886689


Is your hair getting longer during the pandemic? or I mistake with someone else? Anyway, love the bag plus the photos of your lovely tea time. Just notice that you are on the teapot as well. Love them all! Thanks for sharing, I missed the indoor restaurant's atmosphere


----------



## Rockerchic

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you @diane278! I feel like both you and @Rockerchic are about as cool as it gets, so if you guys say it looks ok I should just embrace it and stop over thinking it!!


Thank you sweet girl!! Honored that you think so and to be in the same company as @diane278. Am taking a picture of this post and sending to my daughters! LOL


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you @diane278! I feel like both you and @Rockerchic are about as cool as it gets, so if you guys say it looks ok I should just embrace it and stop over thinking it!!


 I have been secretly admired your bag for a long time and sent a request to my SA to have one bag in turquoise, patiently waiting  and I would use it anytime I want.


----------



## Venessa84

I don’t think I posted this Evelyne b4 for our last boat ride of the season


----------



## LuckyBitch

Venessa84 said:


> I don’t think I posted this Evelyne b4 for our last boat ride of the season
> 
> View attachment 4886838


Such a beauty  I have it in etoupe, and love it so much


----------



## muchstuff

tlamdang08 said:


> Yours SO is such a beautiful piece. Can't just passed quietly. Enjoy your day.
> 
> Cute as always. Love
> 
> I like the simple touch of scarf matching your bag and clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the bag. It is new to me. Perfect for the wk.


This is the PM and is great as an everyday bag, not too big. The GM is considerably larger.


----------



## abg12

Weekend trip


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tonimichelle said:


> Is turquoise only for Spring and Summer? I still can’t decide!
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886642



You look so chic carrying this bag! I would wear it all through the year....got to bring that cost per wear down as quickly as possible 



Hillychristie said:


> TGIF! This pandemic taught me to treasure those we love and spend time with them like having tea with my best friend
> 
> View attachment 4886688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886689


Gorgeous! I am with you! This pandemic has taught us not to take things for granted.


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Is your hair getting longer during the pandemic? or I mistake with someone else? Anyway, love the bag plus the photos of your lovely tea time. Just notice that you are on the teapot as well. Love them all! Thanks for sharing, I missed the indoor restaurant's atmosphere


Thank you and yes, I let my hair grow out but spotted a curtain fringe as recommended by my hair stylist.


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> TGIF! This pandemic taught me to treasure those we love and spend time with them like having tea with my best friend
> 
> View attachment 4886688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886689


What a lovely day! Is this the bag you got in Paris? I vaguely remember reading about that in the Paris thread, and loving the whole story ( AND that bag- it's gorgeous!!)


----------



## Hillychristie

nymeria said:


> What a lovely day! Is this the bag you got in Paris? I vaguely remember reading about that in the Paris thread, and loving the whole story ( AND that bag- it's gorgeous!!)


Yes, this was the abricot K28 the SA at FSH kindly allowed me to exchange with a blue encre K32 offered to me initially.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

My Isthme horn earrings in action today! Still one of my favorite H purchases ever, so light yet punchy and they get the most compliments of all my H things!


----------



## tlamdang08

Small plates And cups from H deco collection.
Happy Saturday!!!


----------



## hokatie

Shopping at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## dooneybaby

I can't believe I've carried my Herbag two days in a row. Now that I work from home I have a lot less to carry when I do go out.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mularice

dooneybaby said:


> I can't believe I've carried my Herbag two days in a row. Now that I work from home I have a lot less to carry when I do go out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4887699


I know people say it’s fiddly to get in and out of the Herbag but I love mine! I find them big enough to carry all my essentials but also not too heavy.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Shopping at Nordstrom Rack


did you find anything good? I haven't go back to any department stores>Hope you find some good deals.


----------



## ladysarah

mularice said:


> I know people say it’s fiddly to get in and out of the Herbag but I love mine! I find them big enough to carry all my essentials but also not too heavy.


I don't find it fiddly - 'secure' is how Id describe it...


----------



## mularice

ladysarah said:


> I don't find it fiddly - 'secure' is how Id describe it...


Haha! Yes, very secure. Although mine are usually tightly closed or just hanging wide open!


----------



## ladysarah

mularice said:


> Haha! Yes, very secure. Although mine are usually tightly closed or just hanging wide open!


don't leave it open, its like an invite for pickpockets. it may look cool on insta but not round London.


----------



## mularice

ladysarah said:


> don't leave it open, its like an invite for pickpockets. it may look cool on insta but not round London.


Yeah I get told off all the time. It’s more just me being lazy to close it properly. I’m getting better at being more vigilant!


----------



## ladysarah

mularice said:


> Yeah I get told off all the time. It’s more just me being lazy to close it properly. I’m getting better at being more vigilant!


I hope i did not come across as rude, it was meant to be a matter of fact comment.


----------



## mularice

ladysarah said:


> I hope i did not come across as rude, it was meant to be a matter of fact comment.


Oh no no, not rude at all! My Dad tells me off every time we go out - “CLOSE YOUR BAG. YOUR BAG IS OPEN”.
Bf does the same.
Even lovely SAs in shops will be like “Darling be careful of your bag!”
Bad habit I’m trying to get out of!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> did you find anything good? I haven't go back to any department stores>Hope you find some good deals.


Thank you I bought a pair of jeans and 2 tops. I was so tired with my work yesterday so sneaking out to shop a bit to relax


----------



## hokatie

Venessa84 said:


> I don’t think I posted this Evelyne b4 for our last boat ride of the season
> 
> View attachment 4886838


Wow... pretty nice color


----------



## hokatie

mularice said:


> Quick visit to the shops today. Not sure why I bother shopping when all I ever seem to wear are hoodies, leggings and cardigan coats.
> Herbag, O’Kelly necklace and bangles (hidden by my sleeves).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881311


I love your coat. Do you mind if I ask where did you get it? TIA.


----------



## mularice

hokatie said:


> I love your coat. Do you mind if I ask where did you get it? TIA.


Hi! It’s from Zara! This season (they had similar last year too).
It’s like a thick knit?
I’ve attached the product code below! Sold out in the UK (it comes up big, I’m wearing a small). I got told by customer service it will come back in stock soon!
Also, Mango have very similar ones, I have a tobacco coloured one from there too.


----------



## labelo

First trip out for the Sesame Mini Evelyne was a very exciting excursion to the grocery store.


I’ve also realized that taking a bag selfie sans full-length mirror isn’t easy!


----------



## hokatie

mularice said:


> Hi! It’s from Zara! This season (they had similar last year too).
> It’s like a thick knit?
> I’ve attached the product code below! Sold out in the UK (it comes up big, I’m wearing a small). I got told by customer service it will come back in stock soon!
> Also, Mango have very similar ones, I have a tobacco coloured one from there too.
> View attachment 4887944


Thanks a lot for the info! Just browsing the Zara website and can’t find it. I think they don’t sell it in the US.


----------



## mularice

hokatie said:


> Thanks a lot for the info! Just browsing the Zara website and can’t find it. I think they don’t sell it in the US.


Apparently it’s hard to find - I had to search the code for about two weeks before it came up. And even then, no sizes were available.
An M size became available so I bought it. It went out of stock and then it was too big. I had to hunt a size S in London, literally like 3 stores said they might have 1 available.
I think Zara are having stock issues due to Covid! But I’m super confident it will become available soon!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## asatoasz

labelo said:


> First trip out for the Sesame Mini Evelyne was a very exciting excursion to the grocery store.
> View attachment 4888094
> 
> I’ve also realized that taking a bag selfie sans full-length mirror isn’t easy!


Love this bag/strap combination!


----------



## Lightsandcities

K28 indigo out for brunch with me


----------



## DR2014

ajaxbreaker said:


> My Isthme horn earrings in action today! Still one of my favorite H purchases ever, so light yet punchy and they get the most compliments of all my H things!
> View attachment 4887652


Every time I see those I want to get them too!!! Beautiful.


----------



## missBV

out with my darling son. Thank you for allowing me to share


----------



## hokatie

mularice said:


> Apparently it’s hard to find - I had to search the code for about two weeks before it came up. And even then, no sizes were available.
> An M size became available so I bought it. It went out of stock and then it was too big. I had to hunt a size S in London, literally like 3 stores said they might have 1 available.
> I think Zara are having stock issues due to Covid! But I’m super confident it will become available soon!


Cool, I will keep checking the site and hopefully to catch it in one day . Thank you!


----------



## dooneybaby

After spending all morning making my homemade pasta sauce, I finally get to relax with a cup of jasmine green tea.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Multitasking right now: watching Sunday football (let’s go 9ers!) and doing some H bag switch out action for the work week - Evelyne to
Halzan - under supervision, of course.


----------



## Sweet Poison

Out shopping for the first time in a long time with my newest addition: B25 in Bleu Zanzibar.


----------



## periogirl28

One of my fave under radar bags, taken out for this past long weekend. Only H fans know and SAs appreciate the clasp and the technical difficulties in making this style. Cherche Midi in Grenat. Have a good week ahead everyone!


----------



## Phiona88

abg12 said:


> Weekend trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886916



Your Birkin is such a stunning shade of green! May I know what color this is please?


----------



## abg12

Phiona88 said:


> Your Birkin is such a stunning shade of green! May I know what color this is please?


Thank you, that’s really sweet. The color is Pelouse in Swift leather


----------



## missBV

The Apple Watch 6 has become a daily watch for me.  It goes with most of my attired including formal black dress. The health functions are a big draw for me.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Sushi date last night with DH and C24 rouge casaque ghw.


----------



## Rami00

Mini k in action!


----------



## Grrrace

On the go with KTG and cosmographia Universalis Shawl.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boo1689

Balloons always make me happy


----------



## fishnumber2

Taking out my one and only H bag, and a somewhat matching CSGM for furniture shopping


----------



## sf_newyorker

Always focus on the bright and cheerful thing while waiting: my Calvi, that holds the very important vote fast pass tag.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

fishnumber2 said:


> Taking out my one and only H bag, and a somewhat matching CSGM for furniture shopping
> View attachment 4889906


You look wonderful! The colour of your bag is heavenly and with the shawl and denims its perfection, casual yet chic.
It may be your only H bag but what a beautiful bag it is!


----------



## nymeria

fishnumber2 said:


> Taking out my one and only H bag, and a somewhat matching CSGM for furniture shopping
> View attachment 4889906


Perfect


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Always focus on the bright and cheerful thing while waiting: my Calvi, that holds the very important vote fast pass tag.


Great thinking ( as always!) on your part. ( I'm stealing your idea )


----------



## MotoChiq

I’ve been rather bored at night and thought I would take a glamour shot of my Heritage leather BKC.


----------



## fishnumber2

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look wonderful! The colour of your bag is heavenly and with the shawl and denims its perfection, casual yet chic.
> It may be your only H bag but what a beautiful bag it is!


Thank you for the kind words! I do love her dearly 


nymeria said:


> Perfect


Thank you!


----------



## Rockerchic

fishnumber2 said:


> Taking out my one and only H bag, and a somewhat matching CSGM for furniture shopping
> View attachment 4889906


Beautiful!! what are size and specs?


----------



## Chanelandco

Today’s deets! A bit of color for this gloomy day


----------



## fishnumber2

Rockerchic said:


> Beautiful!! what are size and specs?


Thank you! It's K28 in Etain Epsom with GHW.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MotoChiq said:


> I’ve been rather bored at night and thought I would take a glamour shot of my Heritage leather BKC.
> 
> View attachment 4890764


What a fabulous trio!


----------



## MotoChiq

eternallove4bag said:


> What a fabulous trio!



Thank you!


----------



## Saaski

Chanelandco said:


> Today’s deets! A bit of color for this gloomy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891175


Pink and black, a great combination!


----------



## Chanelandco

Playing with my rodeo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

Chanelandco said:


> Playing with my rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891995


I love this! My type of fun. My rodeo pic is coming next .


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chanelandco said:


> Playing with my rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891995


This picture made me smile so thank you for posting it!


----------



## sf_newyorker

So I have this unhealthy obsession with H, and a certain bounty hunter and his target asset. On the eve of the show’s season 2 premiere, if you would please indulge me this one time, my fixation.


----------



## Chanelandco

sf_newyorker said:


> I love this! My type of fun. My rodeo pic is coming next .





eternallove4bag said:


> This picture made me smile so thank you for posting it!



I have to give credit to my husband for the pic cause it was his idea..
I was taking a pic with the rodeo near the leopard , he said it was not fun and he asked me to make it more spicy.
Happy you liked it.


----------



## lil tote

Love how bright and cheerful this is! Can you please share the color?
Thanks!



sf_newyorker said:


> sf_newyorker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always focus on the bright and cheerful thing while waiting: my Calvi, that holds the very important vote fast pass tag.
> View attachment 4890586
Click to expand...


----------



## sf_newyorker

lil tote said:


> Love how bright and cheerful this is! Can you please share the color?
> Thanks!


Thank you! It’s rose lipstick.


----------



## diane278

Our maiden voyage.....if I don’t take her out for errands, she’ll end up a recluse...


----------



## ANN-11

Double trouble


----------



## Hillychristie

Entertaining myself while waiting for hubby to pick up a belt. TGIF again


----------



## tlamdang08

Back to a normal routine.


----------



## TeeCee77

It’s a baby B and Saint Germain kind of day


----------



## CN_loverofluxe

ANN-11 said:


> Double trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893517


beauties!!! May I ask what the colour on the left is? Thank you in advance


----------



## MotoChiq

diane278 said:


> Our maiden voyage.....if I don’t take her out for errands, she’ll end up a recluse...
> View attachment 4893385



love this bag in Black Box!


----------



## missBV

Im probably not doing justice to both Lindy and Calvi. Am too eager to share the Calvi in Gold Epsom that I’m using for the first time. Happy Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Vhermes212

Chanelandco said:


> Playing with my rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891995


what scarf is this? gorg!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chanelandco

Vhermes212 said:


> what scarf is this? gorg!


Thanks. It is savana danse


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> Back to a normal routine.



Beautiful!


----------



## Leo the Lion

B30 all dressed up and ready for Halloween!!


----------



## tlamdang08

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you dear


----------



## Tall1Grl

Boo! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Clic 16


----------



## ANN-11

cindy520 said:


> beauties!!! May I ask what the colour on the left is? Thank you in advance


The one on the left is Bordeaux sweetie, sorry for my late reply.


----------



## CN_loverofluxe

ANN-11 said:


> The one on the left is Bordeaux sweetie, sorry for my late reply.



No worries, and thank you so much! It looks a bit purple to me somehow. I wasn’t even thinking of Bordeaux. They are beautiful!!


----------



## periogirl28

Wear Dior, carry Hermes. Dior Cruise 2021 presentation. No models, everything on mannequins or laid out beautifully. I had a timed slot to minimise crowds, my own 3 course lunch served by the Mandarin Oriental and gifted a Cruise tote bag. Rouge Casaque 25K in action.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Picking up some yummy macaroons.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I thought I would want to share our pic from the very first opening of Hermes Wynn Plaza in Las Vegas. They're giving out flower bouquets to passers-by.


----------



## hotgalaxy

Venessa84 said:


> I don’t think I posted this Evelyne b4 for our last boat ride of the season
> 
> View attachment 4886838


OMG I love this colour, enjoy her serene vibe. x


----------



## WKN

Vhermes212 said:


> what scarf is this? gorg!


That looks like the Savana Dance wash scarf 140! Such a beautiful colourway!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

cindy520 said:


> No worries, and thank you so much! It looks a bit purple to me somehow. I wasn’t even thinking of Bordeaux. They are beautiful!!


Same! I thought Raisin


----------



## nashpoo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Picking up some yummy macaroons.


Omg I think I was just at the same macaron store last week! Haha


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jp824

I joined TPF after my daughter was born.  Fast forward 14 years, and may daughter has certainly taken after me with her love of bags and shoes.  Unfortunately, that also means frequent visits to my bag closet, but I am also happy my bags can get more use now.

DD with 25cm lime birkin in swift gh.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My K25 Vert criquet visiting the new Hermes store in Las Vegas Wynn Plaza !!


----------



## fishnumber2

jp824 said:


> I joined TPF after my daughter was born.  Fast forward 14 years, and may daughter has certainly taken after me with her love of bags and shoes.  Unfortunately, that also means frequent visits to my bag closet, but I am also happy my bags can get more use now.
> 
> DD with 25cm lime birkin in swift gh.


How lovely! Though I don’t have any kids yet, I dream about passing on my treasured collection to my future daughter(s)! I’ve gifted some bags to my mom and it’s such a beautiful thing to bond over and she “brags” about how her bags are all from her daughter every time someone compliments them.


----------



## fishnumber2

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My K25 Vert criquet visiting the new Hermes store in Las Vegas Wynn Plaza !!


Amazing haul! Saw your Lindy and the flowers in another thread somewhere!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

fishnumber2 said:


> Amazing haul! Saw your Lindy and the flowers in another thread somewhere!


Thank you !!!


----------



## jp824

fishnumber2 said:


> How lovely! Though I don’t have any kids yet, I dream about passing on my treasured collection to my future daughter(s)! I’ve gifted some bags to my mom and it’s such a beautiful thing to bond over and she “brags” about how her bags are all from her daughter every time someone compliments them.



You are a wonderful daughter!  I wish my daughter will be like you when she gets older and gift her bags to her mom


----------



## ANN-11

Barenia Faubourg in action.


----------



## adb

K25 sellier and oran epsom in etain


----------



## Senbei

My fresh from the store K32 went wine tasting in Napa this weekend. The weather was perfect and the wine was great.


----------



## missBV

Finesse necklace in rose gold. Thanks for allowing me to share


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

jp824 said:


> I joined TPF after my daughter was born.  Fast forward 14 years, and may daughter has certainly taken after me with her love of bags and shoes.  Unfortunately, that also means frequent visits to my bag closet, but I am also happy my bags can get more use now.
> 
> DD with 25cm lime birkin in swift gh.


She looks SO cool ! I used to 'borrow' my mothers LV and Gucci bags when I was a teenager..I still have her Gucci bags now (I'm 60!!!)
Only sad that she never brought Hermes !


----------



## BBINX

missBV said:


> Finesse necklace in rose gold. Thanks for allowing me to share


I have been eyeing this necklace! Looks good


----------



## steffysstyle

Beige de Weimar Constance Mini.


----------



## momoc

steffysstyle said:


> Beige de Weimar Constance Mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895960



Neutral queen 
Lovely as always!

Weird question but are you able to share where the round rug is from I’m literally looking to buy a white round fluffy rug right now! Haha


----------



## steffysstyle

momoc said:


> Neutral queen
> Lovely as always!
> 
> Weird question but are you able to share where the round rug is from I’m literally looking to buy a white round fluffy rug right now! Haha



Thank you!

The rug is an old one from Interio (a Swiss furniture store that has closed down in CH).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## missBV

BBINX said:


> I have been eyeing this necklace! Looks good



Thanks so much. My camera is not really doing justice to the necklace.I think it’s quite a good purchase from Hermes.


----------



## nymeria

Senbei said:


> My fresh from the store K32 went wine tasting in Napa this weekend. The weather was perfect and the wine was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895740


Always makes me happy to see someone love a bag so much they just unstuff it and USE it right away! And that one is a total beauty.  Congrats.


----------



## Senbei

nymeria said:


> Always makes me happy to see someone love a bag so much they just unstuff it and USE it right away! And that one is a total beauty.  Congrats.



Thank you so much! I shared the same pics with my SA and she said something similar. Napa provides a great backdrop too.


----------



## KN89

fishnumber2 said:


> Taking out my one and only H bag, and a somewhat matching CSGM for furniture shopping
> View attachment 4889906



love it! What size is this


----------



## fishnumber2

KN89 said:


> love it! What size is this


Thank you! It’s size 28!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I am loving my new mini Lindy in Anemone !! The color is so rich.  And pairing it my thalassa sandals,  my cdc rose gold bracelet,  and my new amulette  pendant.


----------



## aerinha

Started carrying my vert olive barenia Evelyne I today. We are off to work.


----------



## diane278

I woke up early and decided to go visit a horse this morning. Traveling light with just a pouch...barn visits are as casual as it gets. 



Like me....she’s retired....


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I woke up early and decided to go visit a horse this morning. Traveling light with just a pouch...barn visits are as casual as it gets.
> View attachment 4896806
> 
> 
> Like me....she’s retired....
> 
> View attachment 4896808



Aww, precious girl.  Hope you had a good visit with her.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> I woke up early and decided to go visit a horse this morning. Traveling light with just a pouch...barn visits are as casual as it gets.
> View attachment 4896806
> 
> 
> Like me....she’s retired....
> 
> View attachment 4896808


You are both beautiful!


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Aww, precious girl.  Hope you had a good visit with her.


It‘s a bit of a drive out there, but once I drive through the gates, the world disappears. Then I see the horses and I totally relax. The other mare passed away so my friend got her a retired gelding. They are thick as thieves. He follows her everywhere!







maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You are both beautiful!


Thank you. We’ve both lost our girly figures but we both seem to be more relaxed than we were 20 years ago.....there are some huge benefits to aging....and to having friends who share their horses!


----------



## ANN-11

Sitting pretty waiting for me.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I woke up early and decided to go visit a horse this morning. Traveling light with just a pouch...barn visits are as casual as it gets.
> View attachment 4896806
> 
> 
> Like me....she’s retired....
> 
> View attachment 4896808


----------



## tlamdang08

A few shades of red.


----------



## tlamdang08

H Deco plates and bowls


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rockerchic

I finally got my blue nuit Birkin— Togo with GHW... looks very dark in pix. Also one of my best friends surprised me with this lovely Calvi. It’s evercolor in Sienne. This is my first evercolor piece and the skin is just luscious! I can’t stop petting her!




View attachment 4897791


----------



## PamW

I took Lindy with me to Short Hills to get my new Evie.


----------



## ryukafroo

PamW said:


> I took Lindy with me to Short Hills to get my new Evie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897826


Exciting!   Can’t wait for the new store to open there ☺️  Love your lindy!


----------



## PamW

ryukafroo said:


> Exciting!   Can’t wait for the new store to open there ☺  Love your lindy!


Thank you!


----------



## RT1

Rockerchic said:


> I finally got my blue nuit Birkin— Togo with GHW... looks very dark in pix. Also one of my best friends surprised me with this lovely Calvi. It’s evercolor in Sienne. This is my first evercolor piece and the skin is just luscious! I can’t stop petting her!
> 
> View attachment 4897789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897791
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897801


A gorgeous bag and also a gorgeous lady carrying it.


----------



## tlamdang08

Blue day with picotin18


----------



## loh

Rockerchic said:


> I finally got my blue nuit Birkin— Togo with GHW... looks very dark in pix. Also one of my best friends surprised me with this lovely Calvi. It’s evercolor in Sienne. This is my first evercolor piece and the skin is just luscious! I can’t stop petting her!
> 
> View attachment 4897789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897791
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897801




I love it and it looks great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Enjoying the last of my left-over mooncake!


----------



## tlamdang08

JadeFor3st said:


> Enjoying the last of my left-over mooncake!
> 
> View attachment 4898105


A month old ? Love your
lotus set


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> A month old ? Love your
> lotus set



Actually no; the mooncakes didn’t arrive at my home until after Mid-Autumn festival.  It was a gift!


----------



## jp824

Anemone 2002 bag evercolor


----------



## TravellerMX

jp824 said:


> Anemone 2002 bag evercolor
> 
> View attachment 4898155


Very elegant!


----------



## hope77

Ready for a work day ☺️


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> Anemone 2002 bag evercolor
> 
> View attachment 4898155


love your gorgeous bag!  Isn’t evercolor wonderful - and in anemone my favorite!  Enjoy


----------



## marzipanchen

Love your look!!!



hope77 said:


> Ready for a work day ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898236


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

hope77 said:


> Ready for a work day ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898236


you look lovely - gorgeous H everywhere


----------



## PamW

Rockerchic said:


> I finally got my blue nuit Birkin— Togo with GHW... looks very dark in pix. Also one of my best friends surprised me with this lovely Calvi. It’s evercolor in Sienne. This is my first evercolor piece and the skin is just luscious! I can’t stop petting her!
> 
> View attachment 4897789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897791
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897801


Fan-tab-ulous!!!! So gorgeous.  I love bleu nuit!  Enjoy!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Added a twilly on my lindy 30 in the color blue nuit


----------



## tlamdang08

Using my Kelly 25 today before I tuck it in closet for a while.


----------



## TC1

Peek a boo buckle, the rest of the H is under the sleeves


----------



## JadeFor3st

tlamdang08 said:


> Using my Kelly 25 today before I tuck it in closet for a while.



Me too. Using my eutope 25 today.
What are you planning to take out as a replacement?
BTW, that’s such a beautiful view that you have captured.


----------



## jp824

DrTr said:


> love your gorgeous bag!  Isn’t evercolor wonderful - and in anemone my favorite!  Enjoy


Thank you!  My closet is mostly neutrals so it’s nice to have a pop of color now and then.


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Using my Kelly 25 today before I tuck it in closet for a while.


Beautiful bag and photo overall...


----------



## 880

Chanel dress, Carolina Herrera trench, 28 sellier K, brushed phw


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

You look SO good!I love the Chanel dress peeking under the coat and working brilliantly with the strap on the Kelly


----------



## asatoasz

880 said:


> Chanel dress, Carolina Herrera trench, 28 sellier K, brushed phw
> View attachment 4899243


Whole outfit is tremendous!!  Especially love the strap, which blue is the K?


----------



## 880

asatoasz said:


> Whole outfit is tremendous!!  Especially love the strap, which blue is the K?


Thank you @asatoasz and @maxroxxherhandbags for your kind words! @asatoasz, the 28k is a preloved pristine 2002 box piece from a Japanese reseller that I picked up for 6100 usd  this summer.  It photographs as more blue in certain light, but it’s more grey IRL. I think it’s close to blue abysse, but I cannot be sure of the official color until I get to H to ask. The strap is from an Etsy seller that a fellow tpfer recommended in this thread.  Edit: info on Etsy strap was courtesy of @duna on another thread.https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/non-h-shoulder-strap-success.836923/page-39


----------



## missBV

Hi all, just bought the Bastia coin purse. Love the bicolour. Happy evening to all


----------



## momasaurus

missBV said:


> Hi all, just bought the Bastia coin purse. Love the bicolour. Happy evening to all


Nice! I can't stop buying these bi-color verso SLGs. Now I need more stuff to put in them!


----------



## Hillychristie

Birthday weekend for my son and I. He's finally 18. Another milestone.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

Hillychristie said:


> Birthday weekend for my son and I. He's finally 18. Another milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899931


Happy birthday to your DS! The celebration tier and gorgeous plates  of delicious food and the blooming flowers almost took all the attention away from your beautiful bag! Have a great bday weekend!


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> Birthday weekend for my son and I. He's finally 18. Another milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899931


Almost missed the bags and bracelet staring at the food! Happy healthy BD to him and many more


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> Chanel dress, Carolina Herrera trench, 28 sellier K, brushed phw
> View attachment 4899243


You look amazing...and That IS one sexy bag!! DH is right! xo


----------



## Rockerchic

Hillychristie said:


> Birthday weekend for my son and I. He's finally 18. Another milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899931


Yum!!! My DD just hit the same milestone. Can't believe it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Birthday weekend for my son and I. He's finally 18. Another milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899931


Congratulations on your son Bd    Love everything!


----------



## missBV

momasaurus said:


> Nice! I can't stop buying these bi-color verso SLGs. Now I need more stuff to put in them!


Yes I agree! They are so cute!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Flew to Wisconsin for brunch. I think I need a barenia or gold bag to match my Saint Germain booties (heritage calfskin)


----------



## DR2014

LovingTheOrange said:


> Flew to Wisconsin for brunch. I think I need a barenia or gold bag to match my Saint Germain booties (heritage calfskin)


Wow, @LovingTheOrange!! Are you the pilot??? Very cool. And I love your whole outfit!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

My first pandemic outing


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Flew to Wisconsin for brunch. I think I need a barenia or gold bag to match my Saint Germain booties (heritage calfskin)


Just like magazine pictures   
how do you plan to keep the boots from scratches?


----------



## tlamdang08

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> My first pandemic outing


I love B&W, love your bag a lot !!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

tlamdang08 said:


> I love B&W, love your bag a lot !!


Thank you!


----------



## Hillychristie

880 said:


> Happy birthday to your DS! The celebration tier and gorgeous plates  of delicious food and the blooming flowers almost took all the attention away from your beautiful bag! Have a great bday weekend!





nymeria said:


> Almost missed the bags and bracelet staring at the food! Happy healthy BD to him and many more





Rockerchic said:


> Yum!!! My DD just hit the same milestone. Can't believe it!





tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations on your son Bd    Love everything!


Thank you all for your well wishes....it also means I'm nearing another milestone...the five o


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes....it also means I'm nearing another milestone...the five o


  You don't look like it at all!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes....it also means I'm nearing another milestone...the five o


That's way in the rear view mirror for me...it's no sweat.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## RT1

Rockerchic said:


> That's way in the rear view mirror for me...it's no sweat.


And, you look like you're in your early 30's.


----------



## asatoasz

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> My first pandemic outing


Beautiful, classic combination!  Looks like Chèvre?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My pre-loved B35 in Gold Swift. First time wearing her was to get some groceries


----------



## jp824

I love Hermes scarves but I’m never comfortable wearing them.  Now I get to enjoy them every day as art work in my dining room.  Thinking of having a few more framed so I can have a rotating gallery.


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> I love Hermes scarves but I’m never comfortable wearing them.  Now I get to enjoy them every day as art work in my dining room.  Thinking of having a few more framed so I can have a rotating gallery.
> View attachment 4901911
> View attachment 4901912


Beautiful display arts. Love them all!!!     
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## periogirl28

Rose Pourpre K25 goes to the Pink Room.


----------



## mularice

jp824 said:


> I love Hermes scarves but I’m never comfortable wearing them.  Now I get to enjoy them every day as art work in my dining room.  Thinking of having a few more framed so I can have a rotating gallery.
> View attachment 4901911
> View attachment 4901912


Exactly what I’m having done for my living room. Did you get the scarves professionally framed or did you do it yourself?
I particularly love the colours you used


----------



## LuckyBitch

jp824 said:


> I love Hermes scarves but I’m never comfortable wearing them.  Now I get to enjoy them every day as art work in my dining room.  Thinking of having a few more framed so I can have a rotating gallery.
> View attachment 4901911
> View attachment 4901912


So beautiful, they look perfect on the wall.


----------



## diane278

Back to FedEx....which seems to be turning into my second home. (Evie is enjoying getting out of the house these days.)


----------



## Happycantwait

jp824 said:


> I love Hermes scarves but I’m never comfortable wearing them.  Now I get to enjoy them every day as art work in my dining room.  Thinking of having a few more framed so I can have a rotating gallery.
> View attachment 4901911
> View attachment 4901912
> 
> 
> I am usually not a fan of Hermès scarves but yours are gorgeous and the display perfection. I also LOVE your chandelier. Would you mind saying the brand and style name?  We are doing a major remodel early next year and I would love to incorporate that.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

jp824 said:


> I love Hermes scarves but I’m never comfortable wearing them.  Now I get to enjoy them every day as art work in my dining room.  Thinking of having a few more framed so I can have a rotating gallery.
> View attachment 4901911
> View attachment 4901912


Oh WOW!!!! this looks amazing! I love it


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful display arts. Love them all!!!
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you!


----------



## jp824

mularice said:


> Exactly what I’m having done for my living room. Did you get the scarves professionally framed or did you do it yourself?
> I particularly love the colours you used



Thanks!  I had them professionally framed. I recommend that you contact several framers and ask them if they have experience framing scarves.  That was the hardest part for me was finding a framer that can handle the job.


----------



## jp824

LuckyBitch said:


> So beautiful, they look perfect on the wall.


Thank you!


----------



## jp824

Thank you @Happycantwait !  I ordered my chandelier from Apparatus which is based in NYC.  They have a wonderful showroom.  Here is the link for my cloud chandelier


			https://apparatusstudio.com/products/cloud/
		


Good luck with your renovation!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jp824

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh WOW!!!! this looks amazing! I love it


Thank you!


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> Thanks!  I had them professionally framed. I recommend that you contact several framers and ask them if they have experience framing scarves.  That was the hardest part for me was finding a framer that can handle the job.


I second all the compliments! Your scarves, and dining room are simply gorgeous!!! Even DH exclaimed over my shoulder when he walked by. Good framers are worth their weight in gold aren’t they? Luckily I have one that has done hard to do pieces and they use tiny spacers between the glass and the piece so for example the rolled hems are protected. Thanks for sharing your gorgeous dr and scarves!  I have two H scarf hangers I rotate scarves through so I can still wear them, but have a few scarves I want to frame. You are good motivation!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Back to FedEx....which seems to be turning into my second home. (Evie is enjoying getting out of the house these days.)
> 
> View attachment 4902319


really like your Evie, esp with the strap diane!! You look great and I know you branched out into a few new gorgeous bags this year


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> Back to FedEx....which seems to be turning into my second home. (Evie is enjoying getting out of the house these days.)
> 
> View attachment 4902319


Lovely! I would love to hear how you like your Evelyne Sellier. It’s always been on my list


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> really like your Evie, esp with the strap diane!! You look great and I know you branched out into a few new gorgeous bags this year


Thank you! I’ve recently realized that I really like smooth leather....and the strap seems to “lighten” up the look a bit. I‘m hoping that my collection is done for now....


----------



## diane278

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely! I would love to hear how you like your Evelyne Sellier. It’s always been on my list


Thank you! I really like this bag. I had been thinking about it for awhile. I Love the smooth leather and sleekness of it.  It’s still a bit stiff but I expect it to relax a bit as it gets used. I’m so used to clutches (and I still love them) but I felt having a crossbody would come in handy. I originally requested a Rouge H, but my SA couldn’t find one (we were talking on the phone while she was searching the computer) so I added black as an option and she saw one immediately.


----------



## jp824

T


DrTr said:


> I second all the compliments! Your scarves, and dining room are simply gorgeous!!! Even DH exclaimed over my shoulder when he walked by. Good framers are worth their weight in gold aren’t they? Luckily I have one that has done hard to do pieces and they use tiny spacers between the glass and the piece so for example the rolled hems are protected. Thanks for sharing your gorgeous dr and scarves!  I have two H scarf hangers I rotate scarves through so I can still wear them, but have a few scarves I want to frame. You are good motivation!


 Thank you @DrTr ! How do you like the H fixation system? I almost bought it awhile back but I was worried that it may be too hard to install and align the scarf perfectly.  I do love the idea of being able to rotate scarves!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

DR2014 said:


> Wow, @LovingTheOrange!! Are you the pilot??? Very cool. And I love your whole outfit!


Oh no no no, just the passenger!



tlamdang08 said:


> Just like magazine pictures
> how do you plan to keep the boots from scratches?


I haven't been too careful and so far no scratches~~


----------



## samfalstaff

Rockerchic said:


> That's way in the rear view mirror for me...it's no sweat.


Seriously? You look ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS in your photos!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Pulled out the "big guns" bag for the big day: K32, Bleu Saphir Ardennes


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> T
> 
> Thank you @DrTr ! How do you like the H fixation system? I almost bought it awhile back but I was worried that it may be too hard to install and align the scarf perfectly.  I do love the idea of being able to rotate scarves!


I ended up loving it. The first one we bought had an issue with the wires breaking that attach to the magnets and the scarves. However a lovely tpf’r told me to use hair elastics, so I found 2 that matched and it was perfect!  The second one we bought was fine, they seemed to have fixed the problem. The trick is to only use 90s as 140s seem to put too much tension and won’t hold.

As far as perfect alignment, it helps to have a DH that is meticulous and precise  and it is an easier two person job, but I came up with a trick of measuring exactly the 41 or so inches (measurements included) and taping a long dowel on each end for that measurement so we could mark the wall, screw in one post, then align the second one with the first use a level to make sure it was straight and so on. The posts have a wall screw that goes into the wall. Sounds terribly complicated but really not bad. It’s a little forgiving anyway. I also learned how to put the scarves on so they didn’t spring off at the top when I put the bottom of the scarf on. Now it’s easy. Here’s a view of one for an FYI. I have one over our bed and this one is in a home theatre. It’s fun to change the look of the room whenever I want AND get to see my lovely scarves during the pandemic. One can only wear so many for Zoom calls! HTH.

PS the magnets have leather on them where they touch the scarf, and as I don’t leave scarves up for months, they don’t stretch or get disfigured or get dusty. As I’m a “crease” scarf person I don’t iron them, though for walls hanging they would look nicer. The “poof” at the bottom is unavoidable, every pic I’ve seen in boutiques or homes has that.


----------



## DR2014

diane278 said:


> Back to FedEx....which seems to be turning into my second home. (Evie is enjoying getting out of the house these days.)
> 
> View attachment 4902319


Twins!! But I dont have the cool strap!!!


----------



## DrTr

samfalstaff said:


> Pulled out the "big guns" bag for the big day: K32, Bleu Saphir Ardennes
> View attachment 4902706


THIS!  I love your gorgeous BLUE beauty!!!


----------



## jp824

DrTr said:


> I ended up loving it. The first one we bought had an issue with the wires breaking that attach to the magnets and the scarves. However a lovely tpf’r told me to use hair elastics, so I found 2 that matched and it was perfect!  The second one we bought was fine, they seemed to have fixed the problem. The trick is to only use 90s as 140s seem to put too much tension and won’t hold.
> 
> As far as perfect alignment, it helps to have a DH that is meticulous and precise  and it is an easier two person job, but I came up with a trick of measuring exactly the 41 or so inches (measurements included) and taping a long dowel on each end for that measurement so we could mark the wall, screw in one post, then align the second one with the first use a level to make sure it was straight and so on. The posts have a wall screw that goes into the wall. Sounds terribly complicated but really not bad. It’s a little forgiving anyway. I also learned how to put the scarves on so they didn’t spring off at the top when I put the bottom of the scarf on. Now it’s easy. Here’s a view of one for an FYI. I have one over our bed and this one is in a home theatre. It’s fun to change the look of the room whenever I want AND get to see my lovely scarves during the pandemic. One can only wear so many for Zoom calls! HTH.
> 
> PS the magnets have leather on them where they touch the scarf, and as I don’t leave scarves up for months, they don’t stretch or get disfigured or get dusty. As I’m a “crease” scarf person I don’t iron them, though for walls hanging they would look nicer. The “poof” at the bottom is unavoidable, every pic I’ve seen in boutiques or homes has that.
> 
> View attachment 4902895


Thanks for sharing a picture of your scarf with the fixation system and the tips for hanging.  Beautiful!


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> Thanks for sharing a picture of your scarf with the fixation system and the tips for hanging.  Beautiful!


Of course!  After your gorgeous selection of framed eye candy I was happy to!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Happycantwait

jp824 said:


> Thank you @Happycantwait !  I ordered my chandelier from Apparatus which is based in NYC.  They have a wonderful showroom.  Here is the link for my cloud chandelier
> 
> 
> https://apparatusstudio.com/products/cloud/
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your renovation!



Thank you!


----------



## Rockerchic

samfalstaff said:


> Pulled out the "big guns" bag for the big day: K32, Bleu Saphir Ardennes
> View attachment 4902706


What a beautiful blue! Of the blues that are available now, what do you think is the closest? I'm assuming saphir is long gone since this is Ardennes.


----------



## diane278

I don’t really _need _to go anywhere. I just want to get out of the house and carry this bag. So, off I go for some random shopping....


----------



## Holsby

diane278 said:


> I don’t really _need _to go anywhere. I just want to get out of the house and carry this bag. So, off I go for some random shopping....
> 
> View attachment 4903137


I like your approach! That bag has to be taken for a walk!


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out with my daughter


----------



## luckylove

diane278 said:


> I don’t really _need _to go anywhere. I just want to get out of the house and carry this bag. So, off I go for some random shopping....
> 
> View attachment 4903137



Diane, I love this bag on you!! It is simply divine!


----------



## diane278

Holsby said:


> I like your approach! That bag has to be taken for a walk!



We went to the bookstore for some magazines and browsed some stores that are already decorated for Christmas. 



luckylove said:


> Diane, I love this bag on you!! It is simply divine!



Thank you! It weighs almost nothing. It has PHW and I can wear it crossbody....it’s perfect for me!


----------



## samfalstaff

Rockerchic said:


> What a beautiful blue! Of the blues that are available now, what do you think is the closest? I'm assuming saphir is long gone since this is Ardennes.


Not sure about a current similar color. Ardennes is long gone (other than the preloved market), but the blue sapphire color might still be around. I remember seeing the color pop up recently with a bag or an SLG. It really is an amazing blue!


----------



## krawford

diane278 said:


> I don’t really _need _to go anywhere. I just want to get out of the house and carry this bag. So, off I go for some random shopping....
> 
> View attachment 4903137


Diane what is that bag?  I love it


----------



## diane278

krawford said:


> Diane what is that bag?  I love it



It’s Baton de Craie. They make it in both a clutch and a shoulder bag:


My shoulder bag is the older (2017) size 25.

The newer shoulder bag version is larger...it’s a 30. I couldn’t find a photo with both sizes of shoulder bags in it for comparison.


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> Going out with my daughter
> 
> View attachment 4903280


This is just a Fantastic photo of your beautiful bags here.     

I LOVE the Picotin in that color ....Congratulations!


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> This is just a Fantastic photo of your beautiful bags here.
> 
> I LOVE the Picotin in that color ....Congratulations!


Thank you my dear


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Pulled out the "big guns" bag for the big day: K32, Bleu Saphir Ardennes
> View attachment 4902706


Oh My....this is really superb.      
Love this combo...the color and the strap are fantastic and beautiful together.     

That HAS to be the prettiest Blue I've ever seen.


----------



## pillsandpurses

Took mini Evie out for a little mid-week treat


----------



## tlamdang08

Love the warm-up fleece that I thought I could wait to wear ( at least until Christmas... )


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

In the name of fairness, I decided to flip a coin to determine which bag I’d take out this afternoon.
(omg!...we’re getting low on Fuji apples  )



And the winner is:


----------



## Dextersmom

I have been using my Etoupe PM for the last few days.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> In the name of fairness, I decided to flip a coin to determine which bag I’d take out this afternoon.
> (omg!...we’re getting low on Fuji apples  )
> View attachment 4904012
> 
> 
> And the winner is:
> View attachment 4904013


both gorgeous - and love the purple as backdrop


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> both gorgeous - and love the purple as backdrop


Thank you! The purple is a RL fleece blanket that looks good in photos with my black bags. They seem to show up nicely against that color.


----------



## RT1

diane278 said:


> Thank you! The purple is a RL fleece blanket that looks good in photos with my black bags. They seem to show up nicely against that color.


Diane, both of your bags are so beautiful...and that blanket is out of this world!


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> In the name of fairness, I decided to flip a coin to determine which bag I’d take out this afternoon.
> (omg!...we’re getting low on Fuji apples  )
> View attachment 4904012
> 
> 
> And the winner is:
> View attachment 4904013


I love the glossy sheen of both bags’ leathers! Everything looks great on you - you’re so chic!


----------



## steffysstyle

Birkin 25 Gris Asphalte (Novillo leather) and Faubourg Rainbow twillies.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Thank you! The purple is a RL fleece blanket that looks good in photos with my black bags. They seem to show up nicely against that color.


How funny - no wonder it looked familiar, I have that blanket!


----------



## DrTr

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4904365
> 
> 
> Birkin 25 Gris Asphalte (Novillo leather) and Faubourg Rainbow twillies.


Just gorgeous you are - and your B too!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Out shopping this morning with my new beautiful Evie in Brique.


----------



## jp824

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure about a current similar color. Ardennes is long gone (other than the preloved market), but the blue sapphire color might still be around. I remember seeing the color pop up recently with a bag or an SLG. It really is an amazing blue!



Bleu Sapphire is still around.  I just picked up a bleu sapphire kelly ado early this year.


----------



## RT1

LuckyBitch said:


> Out shopping this morning with my new beautiful Evie in Brique.
> View attachment 4904445


Beautiful picture and outfit,
You look fantastic!


----------



## jp824

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4904365
> 
> 
> Birkin 25 Gris Asphalte (Novillo leather) and Faubourg Rainbow twillies.


Very chic!  Love the bag with the outfit!


----------



## LuckyBitch

RT1 said:


> Beautiful picture and outfit,
> You look fantastic!


Thank you so much.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I’ve been struggling for days to decide what bag size I want for my first SO. I love my B30s and K28s and have been debating if I should order the highly coveted b25/k25, a size I have never seen in person or tried on. My DD decided to make me a mockup B25 as my birthday present so I could try for size and decide if it’s a size that would work for me. It was so cute and definitely helped me make up my mind. She then decided to go to the store with me to see the SO placing process. She walked in with her mock-up B25 Sellier which immediately attracted the attention of many SAs. Got lots of compliments. She learned so much about leathers, colors, retourne vs sellier, tonal/contrast stitching, and i’m so glad that my bags will be in good hands one day  

DD also helped me pick out the best color way for the Flowers of South Africa Scarf 140, which she thinks looks better on her than on me


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve been struggling for days to decide what bag size I want for my first SO. I love my B30s and K28s and have been debating if I should order the highly coveted b25/k25, a size I have never seen in person or tried on. My DD decided to make me a mockup B25 as my birthday present so I could try for size and decide if it’s a size that would work for me. It was so cute and definitely helped me make up my mind. She then decided to go to the store with me to see the SO placing process. She walked in with her mock-up B25 Sellier which immediately attracted the attention of many SAs. Got lots of compliments. She learned so much about leathers, colors, retourne vs sellier, tonal/contrast stitching, and i’m so glad that my bags will be in good hands one day
> 
> DD also helped me pick out the best color way for the Flowers of South Africa Scarf 140, which she thinks looks better on her than on me
> 
> View attachment 4905025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905036


Your daughter is a delight! What a lovely story and process the two of you shared. “One day”???  I think if a bag or a scarf is “misplaced” soon you will know where to find it! Thanks for sharing your joyful process together, it made my day.


----------



## Hillychristie

At the store picking a birthday present for myself...can you spot the pretty pink picotin in the background?


----------



## Lauren Zavala

More of a spring bag but I’m taking out my favorite painted Hermès piece. At first I wasn’t sure how much I love white bags, but this guy and a little LV number have convinced me! I’m sold now. Have to take it out and enjoy the last few days of fall before it gets too cold!


----------



## steffysstyle

DrTr said:


> Just gorgeous you are - and your B too!





jp824 said:


> Very chic!  Love the bag with the outfit!



Thank you!


----------



## RT1

Lauren Zavala said:


> More of a spring bag but I’m taking out my favorite painted Hermès piece. At first I wasn’t sure how much I love white bags, but this guy and a little LV number have convinced me! I’m sold now. Have to take it out and enjoy the last few days of fall before it gets too cold!



Lauren, this* Has* to be one of my most favorite bags that you have created.  
I absolutely LOVE this one!!!!   

Your skills are superb and I can't wait to get mine completed by you!


----------



## Senbei

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve been struggling for days to decide what bag size I want for my first SO. I love my B30s and K28s and have been debating if I should order the highly coveted b25/k25, a size I have never seen in person or tried on. My DD decided to make me a mockup B25 as my birthday present so I could try for size and decide if it’s a size that would work for me. It was so cute and definitely helped me make up my mind. She then decided to go to the store with me to see the SO placing process. She walked in with her mock-up B25 Sellier which immediately attracted the attention of many SAs. Got lots of compliments. She learned so much about leathers, colors, retourne vs sellier, tonal/contrast stitching, and i’m so glad that my bags will be in good hands one day
> 
> DD also helped me pick out the best color way for the Flowers of South Africa Scarf 140, which she thinks looks better on her than on me
> 
> View attachment 4905025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905036



So cute that DD made you a mock-up. What size did you end up deciding for your SO?


----------



## Cool Breeze

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve been struggling for days to decide what bag size I want for my first SO. I love my B30s and K28s and have been debating if I should order the highly coveted b25/k25, a size I have never seen in person or tried on. My DD decided to make me a mockup B25 as my birthday present so I could try for size and decide if it’s a size that would work for me. It was so cute and definitely helped me make up my mind. She then decided to go to the store with me to see the SO placing process. She walked in with her mock-up B25 Sellier which immediately attracted the attention of many SAs. Got lots of compliments. She learned so much about leathers, colors, retourne vs sellier, tonal/contrast stitching, and i’m so glad that my bags will be in good hands one day
> 
> DD also helped me pick out the best color way for the Flowers of South Africa Scarf 140, which she thinks looks better on her than on me
> 
> View attachment 4905025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905036


Your daughter is a treasure.  Congratulations on raising such a wonderful young lady.


----------



## nashpoo

Taking her out for the first time...and of course I'm heading to Hermes


----------



## may3545

Mini lindy out for errands!


----------



## diane278

may3545 said:


> Mini lindy out for errands!
> 
> View attachment 4905529


I’m loving the bright color of your Lindy with your B & W outfit!


----------



## Rockerchic

Hugging my new b30 blue nuit!





may3545 said:


> Mini lindy out for errands!
> 
> View attachment 4905529


May you and your bag are gorgeous!!


----------



## Polypocket

Bringing my vintage kelly  28 black box to a dinner date with my husband.. is it too big ?


----------



## Rockerchic

Polypocket said:


> Bringing my vintage kelly  28 black box to a dinner date with my husband.. is it too big ?


Gorgeous!! Looks great to me!


----------



## nashpoo

Hi from zara


----------



## RT1

Rockerchic said:


> Hugging my new b30 blue nuit!
> May you and your bag are gorgeous!!


This is impossibly beautiful.     
I'm so happy that you got this bag...you really do ROCK!   

I knew when you sent me the picture that this was the bag for you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## odette57

Polypocket said:


> Bringing my vintage kelly  28 black box to a dinner date with my husband.. is it too big ?


It’s perfect!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rockerchic said:


> Hugging my new b30 blue nuit!
> May you and your bag are gorgeous!!


You and your B look beautiful!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Polypocket said:


> Bringing my vintage kelly  28 black box to a dinner date with my husband.. is it too big ?


No, it’s perfect!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

DrTr said:


> Your daughter is a delight! What a lovely story and process the two of you shared. “One day”???  I think if a bag or a scarf is “misplaced” soon you will know where to find it! Thanks for sharing your joyful process together, it made my day.


Thank you. My DD definitely made my first SO even more special. I’m actually surprised at the amount of interest she has shown towards Hermes. She was never interested in my Chanel, LV, Prada, Balenciaga etc. 



Cool Breeze said:


> Your daughter is a treasure.  Congratulations on raising such a wonderful young lady.


Thank you! She’s absolutely a sweetie. We ended up spending the night drooling over photos of all kinds of H bags and surprisingly our taste is very close! By bed time her H knowledge is way more than mine a year ago. And now she wants a C18 as her sweet 16 b-day present... I had to subtly explain to her the values of these bags and said maybe I‘d consider a mini Evelyn if she promises not to treat it like her school backpack 



Senbei said:


> So cute that DD made you a mock-up. What size did you end up deciding for your SO?



I ended up ordering a K28 chèvre.


----------



## ff2904

Waiting for breakfast


----------



## yenniemc




----------



## pinkorchid20

Ébène is the perfect neutral (and the C has been accompanying me nonstop since I got it)


----------



## foonyy

The udon bowl is almost bigger than my kelly 25


----------



## Summerof89

Sitting in the gallery quietly


----------



## periogirl28

Sundaze...


----------



## foonyy

Play a little dress up for this new baby today.


----------



## meowmeow94

Happy day with Ms. B


----------



## diane278

My rouge h Medor went with me to pick up some Christmas candy today.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> My rouge h Medor went with me to pick up some Christmas candy today.
> 
> View attachment 4907019




Ooh I love it!  What a great picture!

I've actually been singing "It's the most wonderful time of the year" all day.   And I'm usually the one that refuses to play Christmas music until after Thanksgiving.  But hey, I guess this year is unlike any other, so maybe we just need a little Christmas, right this very minute.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Birthday dinner (and probably last dine-out dinner for the year due to another round of shutdown) with my Noir Touch B30


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Birthday dinner (and probably last dine-out dinner for the year due to another round of shutdown) with my Noir Touch B30
> 
> View attachment 4907067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907070


Happy birthday! Stay safe!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Polypocket said:


> Bringing my vintage kelly  28 black box to a dinner date with my husband.. is it too big ?


Absolutely not! BBK28 sellier is perfect for a dinner date!


----------



## lolakitten

Bundled up to get cat food... again   But this time with my favourite shawl 
(From a few days ago)


----------



## lolakitten

pinkorchid20 said:


> Ébène is the perfect neutral (and the C has been accompanying me nonstop since I got it)
> 
> View attachment 4906230


Love love love this outfit!


----------



## pinkorchid20

lolakitten said:


> Love love love this outfit!


Thank you!  Cozy knits for fall (I am so used to wearing comfortable, stretchy and soft clothing after having stayed at home for so long).


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> My rouge h Medor went with me to pick up some Christmas candy today.
> 
> View attachment 4907019


This picture is so colour coordinated and festive


----------



## LuckyBitch

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Birthday dinner (and probably last dine-out dinner for the year due to another round of shutdown) with my Noir Touch B30
> 
> View attachment 4907067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907070


You look fabulous!


----------



## skyqueen

lolakitten said:


> Bundled up to get cat food... again   But this time with my favourite shawl
> (From a few days ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907195


Love this...nothing better then winter white!


----------



## lolakitten

skyqueen said:


> Love this...nothing better then winter white!


Thank you


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Ooh I love it!  What a great picture!
> I've actually been singing "It's the most wonderful time of the year" all day.   And I'm usually the one that refuses to play Christmas music until after Thanksgiving.  But hey, I guess this year is unlike any other, so maybe we just need a little Christmas, right this very minute.





Hillychristie said:


> This picture is so colour coordinated and festive



Thank you....I took this photo at the same time because that store has such wonderful displays....


----------



## moderngirl

lolakitten said:


> Bundled up to get cat food... again   But this time with my favourite shawl
> (From a few days ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907195


Love your jacket/coat!! What is it? Can we get a full body pic? So cute!!!


----------



## Rockerchic

lolakitten said:


> Bundled up to get cat food... again   But this time with my favourite shawl
> (From a few days ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907195


Gorgeous as always Lola!


----------



## lolakitten

moderngirl said:


> Love your jacket/coat!! What is it? Can we get a full body pic? So cute!!!



It’s the Lyla + Luxe Fiona sweater, it’s actually just a very heavy sweater. I have one in black too. I’ll take a full body pic next time I’m out 



Rockerchic said:


> Gorgeous as always Lola!



Thanks


----------



## jp824

I haven’t used this bag in awhile so I decided to take her out for a bit...


----------



## AlienaHermes

Loving my Plumes en Fete today... and the charniere bonus!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ania

AlienaHermes said:


> Loving my Plumes en Fete today... and the charniere bonus!


Wow! This is stunning on you!


----------



## AlienaHermes

Ania said:


> Wow! This is stunning on you!


Thanks ! The colours are way more vibrant IRL, this is an awful office pic


----------



## Dextersmom

At the office.


----------



## diane278

Dextersmom said:


> At the office.


That hat looks like it was meant for your Evie.


----------



## diane278

Back to FedEx....and Taco Bell (My fast food of choice.)


----------



## layd3k

nashpoo said:


> Taking her out for the first time...and of course I'm heading to Hermes
> View attachment 4905504


Gorgeous!! What colour is this? I am looking for a blue and trying to find the right shade!


----------



## nashpoo

layd3k said:


> Gorgeous!! What colour is this? I am looking for a blue and trying to find the right shade!


Thank you!! It’s ciel  it’s a really gorgeous blue!


----------



## Dextersmom

diane278 said:


> That hat looks like it was meant for your Evie.


Thanks.  I don't leave my house without a hat and this one is a favorite.


----------



## littleclouds

Vintage vibes today!


----------



## Solday

My arm candy
New watch bought last week and new bag bought today Birkin 25 in croco


----------



## Dupsy

Ms. Goldie's new threads


----------



## muchstuff

Massai PM out for errands, colour's actually much darker IRL...


----------



## DrTr

Dupsy said:


> Ms. Goldie's new threads


Love it!  Isn’t that little BdG nano wonderful!  I have the black one. Enjoy and thanks for sharing


----------



## 880

Etro scarf, Chanel cashmere peacoat, Morganthal frederics sunglasses  (all vintage from my closet), brunello cuchinelli sweater, H belt and 30 gold swift birkin, brushed phw. Also different day, different jacket (j. Mendel suede) plus Verdura belperron corne earrings and my new favorite shoes: blue night suede shearling Boston Birkenstock’s ( am trying to use 30B gold swift more in the winter)


----------



## meowmeow94

Ms B ❤


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

French dinner with Constance last night. Joue de boeuf, escargots de bourgogne, creme brulee. Missing Paris


----------



## Tonimichelle

meowmeow94 said:


> Ms B ❤
> 
> View attachment 4910836


I love how slouchy she is!


----------



## meowmeow94

Tonimichelle said:


> I love how slouchy she is!


Thank you.  she is well-loved!


----------



## Rockerchic

Dextersmom said:


> At the office.


Eric Javits!! Have several from this designer. I think I even have this exact! Love!


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> Etro scarf, Chanel cashmere peacoat, Morganthal frederics sunglasses  (all vintage from my closet), brunello cuchinelli sweater, H belt and 30 gold swift birkin, brushed phw
> View attachment 4910793


You are so cool!!! Love it! xoxo


----------



## Rockerchic

meowmeow94 said:


> Ms B ❤
> 
> View attachment 4910836


Wow!! Gorgy!


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Etro scarf, Chanel cashmere peacoat, Morganthal frederics sunglasses  (all vintage from my closet), brunello cuchinelli sweater, H belt and 30 gold swift birkin, brushed phw
> View attachment 4910793


My kinda style...perfect!


----------



## 880

Thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## diane278

First things first....today is a donut day (then errands).  Losange for warmth and octogone because I’ve ignored her for awhile....


----------



## am2022

Missing this thread got busy with work /family and VCA lol  - everyone Looks great !!! Weather has cooled down and tall boots are out - HAC 32 came along as well!


----------



## LuckyBitch

diane278 said:


> First things first....today is a donut day (then errands).  Losange for warmth and octogone because I’ve ignored her for awhile....
> 
> View attachment 4911345


I love your look. Your bags are wonderful.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Heading to brunch


----------



## asatoasz

Not really an action shot....retying the twilly and admiring the craftsmanship. Just returned from spa @docride and she’s beautiful!


----------



## couturequeen

H-ing it up with shirt and bag


----------



## hotgalaxy

nashpoo said:


> Taking her out for the first time...and of course I'm heading to Hermes
> View attachment 4905504


Would you please tell me the colour of your beautiful bag?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dextersmom

Rockerchic said:


> Eric Javits!! Have several from this designer. I think I even have this exact! Love!


Yes!! I have several as well.   I love his hats.


----------



## nashpoo

hotgalaxy said:


> Would you please tell me the colour of your beautiful bag?


it's ciel! And thank you haha. It's a very unique shade of blue


----------



## RT1

couturequeen said:


> H-ing it up with shirt and bag


Gorgeous outfit and bag.


----------



## tlamdang08

Take her out today for a bookcase shop


----------



## Leo the Lion

Guess where I am at? Hermes of course


----------



## JadeFor3st

Just like many of us here, Miss Mochi also had to wait for the arrival of her purse. 





The wait seemed forever, but she’s thrilled when her new purse finally came! 





Now, she’s ready to go out and do some serious shopping.


----------



## Ladybaga

JadeFor3st said:


> Just like many of us here, Miss Mochi also had to wait for the arrival of her purse.
> 
> View attachment 4912042
> 
> 
> 
> The wait seemed forever, but she’s thrilled when her new purse finally came!
> 
> View attachment 4912040
> 
> 
> 
> Now, she’s ready to go out and do some serious shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4912041


This is adorable!!!


----------



## Bentley143

Wearing my blue glacier mini today


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Lindy 26.


----------



## diane278

Leo the Lion said:


> Guess where I am at? Hermes of course


Palo Alto?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

JadeFor3st said:


> Just like many of us here, Miss Mochi also had to wait for the arrival of her purse.
> 
> View attachment 4912042
> 
> 
> 
> The wait seemed forever, but she’s thrilled when her new purse finally came!
> 
> View attachment 4912040
> 
> 
> 
> Now, she’s ready to go out and do some serious shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4912041


Omg!! I’m waiting for my Kelly charm to arrive so my doll can shop with Mochi


----------



## Leo the Lion

diane278 said:


> Palo Alto?


Yes


----------



## nashpoo

Bentley143 said:


> Wearing my blue glacier mini today
> 
> View attachment 4912162


Oh man this is so pretty!! Can I ask when you got this?? I love bleu glacier


----------



## JadeFor3st

Ladybaga said:


> This is adorable!!!




Thank you! I love how the charms go so well with the Kelly Doll. 



LovingTheOrange said:


> Omg!! I’m waiting for my Kelly charm to arrive so my doll can shop with Mochi




That would be so much fun if they can go shopping together.
I know Mochi’s other friend, Pepto, (@boo1689) is having the same wish. It would be so much fun to have the three go on a shopping spree with their new purses!


----------



## diane278

I went to WFM in sweat pants and a sweater that has shrunk...a perfect comfy pandemic outfit. Still loving this bag...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> First things first....today is a donut day (then errands).  Losange for warmth and octogone because I’ve ignored her for awhile....
> 
> View attachment 4911345



Kudos to you for taking out all of your clutches regularly.  I haven't carried a clutch since all the shutdown started in the spring for fear of ruining them with all the hand sanitizer I'm constantly applying.  How do you handle that dilemma?


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Kudos to you for taking out all of your clutches regularly.  I haven't carried a clutch since all the shutdown started in the spring for fear of ruining them with all the hand sanitizer I'm constantly applying.  How do you handle that dilemma?


I use gloves if necessary, but I have Eczema, so I can‘t use the sanitizers. I just wash my hands frequently. I did find some wipes I can use sparingly. (My real concern is airborne exposure.) This is my glove dispensary on my way out of the house. I also keep lots of extras in a baggie in my car.

Pretty soon, it’ll be cold enough for a coat/jacket and I will revert from bags to pockets.


----------



## tlamdang08

BBB30


----------



## ANN-11

Today with Miss C18


----------



## boo1689

Thanks to the magic fairy dust from Miss Mochi @JadeFor3st ~~~ Mr. Pepto got his own kelly bag 
Time for a double date


----------



## JadeFor3st

Woo-hoo!! Mr. Pepto did it!!! ...Really love the red Kelly and pink shopping bag. 
Now, we are waiting for you, @LovingTheOrange! Fairy dusts going your way too!


----------



## Winiebean

I only go on-site to my lab once in awhile, but when I do, I wear my Hermes, helps me get through the day. Farandole 120. Stay safe all!


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> Woo-hoo!! Mr. Pepto did it!!! ...Really love the red Kelly and pink shopping bag.
> Now, we are waiting for you, @LovingTheOrange! Fairy dusts going your way too!



I'm soooo excited! So happy I was able to find a happy color~ So are we going for a tripe date with @LovingTheOrange soon?!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Quick stop for the afternoon coffee break.
Still using the BBB30 for winter scarf just in case I need them.


----------



## ctimec

Bolide & vans, great lockdown combo


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Quick stop for the afternoon coffee break.
> Still using the BBB30 for winter scarf just in case I need them.
> 
> View attachment 4913671


Those sandals are adorable on you!


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> Those sandals are adorable on you!


Thank you, they are adorable


----------



## jp824

My dd playing around with my bags and shoes again.


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> My dd playing around with my bags and shoes again.
> 
> View attachment 4913897


She is adorable.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

tlamdang08 said:


> Quick stop for the afternoon coffee break.
> Still using the BBB30 for winter scarf just in case I need them.
> 
> View attachment 4913671


Love your whole look!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Quick stop for the afternoon coffee break.
> Still using the BBB30 for winter scarf just in case I need them.
> 
> Love your bag and shoes
> Quick question: does the furry part of your shoes get wet easily?


----------



## KoalaXJ

Got to get out of office early today : )


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> She is adorable.


Thank you!


----------



## Ladybaga

boo1689 said:


> Thanks to the magic fairy dust from Miss Mochi @JadeFor3st ~~~ Mr. Pepto got his own kelly bag
> Time for a double date
> 
> View attachment 4913171


Mr. Pepto is ready to go!  This is super cute!!!


----------



## nashpoo

Miss k25 out Shopping!!!


----------



## boo1689

Ladybaga said:


> Mr. Pepto is ready to go!  This is super cute!!!


Awww Mr Pepto sends xoxoxoxo~ thank you so much! Off to shopping he goes hhahaah~


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> I went to WFM in sweat pants and a sweater that has shrunk...a perfect comfy pandemic outfit. Still loving this bag...
> 
> View attachment 4912846


Love this! But now in your pictures, I’m expecting to see  Taco Bell box, donuts, or some other delicious item 

@boo1689, Mr. Pepto and his shopping companions Look so happy to go! Hugs

@tlamdang08, love your dress, shoes, bag, mosaic, and your pic of the bookstore with the lanterns! adore your photo compositions!

@nashpoo, the color of your kelly plus ghw is so gorgeous!
@jp824, time flies! Your DD looks all grown up in your and bag!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Love this! But now in your pictures, I’m expecting to see  Taco Bell box, donuts, or some other delicious item
> 
> @boo1689, Mr. Pepto and his shopping companions Look so happy to go! Hugs
> 
> @tlamdang08, love your dress, shoes, bag, mosaic, and your pic of the bookstore with the lanterns! adore your photo compositions!
> 
> @nashpoo, the color of your kelly plus ghw is so gorgeous!
> @jp824, time flies! Your DD looks all grown up in your and bag!



@880 Sometimes, I still can’t believe she’s a teen now.  She used to be this tiny little person, but I’m happy to see that her interest in my bags have carried through the years.  This pic is from 10 years ago!


----------



## Tonimichelle

jp824 said:


> @880 Sometimes, I still can’t believe she’s a teen now.  She used to be this tiny little person, but I’m happy to see that her interest in my bags have carried through the years.  This pic is from 10 years ago!
> View attachment 4914930


Aww she looks so cute!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

jp824 said:


> @880 Sometimes, I still can’t believe she’s a teen now.  She used to be this tiny little person, but I’m happy to see that her interest in my bags have carried through the years.  This pic is from 10 years ago!
> View attachment 4914930


Beyond adorable!!


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> @880 Sometimes, I still can’t believe she’s a teen now.  She used to be this tiny little person, but I’m happy to see that her interest in my bags have carried through the years.  This pic is from 10 years ago!
> View attachment 4914930


Has she ever think of a model career? She has a bright future to be one


----------



## tlamdang08

I am sorry, I don't know. 
I am careful with the place I step on. Meaning dry place only.


----------



## tlamdang08

Going to the Cemetery with the Hermes2002 silk bag.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Loving the Bleu Brume 2020 color! Added my new Zebra twilly to my B25 Noir and I love it so much. I'm a total pink girl, but these powdery blues are so pretty! Also matches a lace dress I purchased over the summer. I did an unboxing of these on my YouTube Channel. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## hokatie

Happy thanksgivings with my Kelly and beautiful view


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bagaholic222

jp824 said:


> @880 Sometimes, I still can’t believe she’s a teen now.  She used to be this tiny little person, but I’m happy to see that her interest in my bags have carried through the years.  This pic is from 10 years ago!
> View attachment 4914930


What a sweetie!  You have the perfect reason to continue to build your collection!


----------



## hotgalaxy

nashpoo said:


> Miss k25 out Shopping!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914585


beautiful colour, enjoy! x


----------



## dooneybaby

tlamdang08 said:


> Take her out today for a bookcase shop
> 
> View attachment 4911724


What an absolute beauty!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Still working on the winter wardrobe avec Birkin turquoise! I liked your idea @diane278 of a chunky knit jumper  . Had to get a photo in the house this time as when I asked DH to take a pic outdoors last time he shouted “And action!” from across the street and I nearly died with embarrassment  so I’m not trying that again


----------



## tlamdang08

Tonimichelle said:


> Still working on the winter wardrobe avec Birkin turquoise! I liked your idea @diane278 of a chunky knit jumper  . Had to get a photo in the house this time as when I asked DH to take a pic outdoors last time he shouted “And action!” from across the street and I nearly died with embarrassment  so I’m not trying that again
> 
> View attachment 4915536


Hahaha, your DH has a strong sense of humor. I like that. 
Love your outfit and the bag too.


----------



## tlamdang08

dooneybaby said:


> What an absolute beauty!


Thank you my dear


----------



## tlamdang08

H Deco cups @breakfast


----------



## Tonimichelle

tlamdang08 said:


> Hahaha, your DH has a strong sense of humor. I like that.
> Love your outfit and the bag too.


Aww thank you! DH loves to embarrass me whenever possible. However on the plus side he is now practically a professional at H bag spotting (on TV, internet and in person) so he has his plus points!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Glimpse of a shawl and Mosaique mini on my way out into a sunny but cold November day ☀️☀️☀️


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> Still working on the winter wardrobe avec Birkin turquoise! I liked your idea @diane278 of a chunky knit jumper  . Had to get a photo in the house this time as when I asked DH to take a pic outdoors last time he shouted “And action!” from across the street and I nearly died with embarrassment  so I’m not trying that again
> 
> View attachment 4915536


I wish I’d been there to see that!      I love the tunic you chose...


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> I wish I’d been there to see that!


It was awful! A couple walking stopped in their tracks so as not to interrupt!


----------



## 1LV

Tonimichelle said:


> Still working on the winter wardrobe avec Birkin turquoise! I liked your idea @diane278 of a chunky knit jumper  . Had to get a photo in the house this time as when I asked DH to take a pic outdoors last time he shouted “And action!” from across the street and I nearly died with embarrassment  so I’m not trying that again
> 
> View attachment 4915536


Love the bag and a good laugh is always needed.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cherryfashion

Anyone have some modeling shots/ in action of the H Bridado bag?


----------



## ANN-11

Today


----------



## am2022

Happy thanksgiving   ladies ! Hope everyone had a warm and glorious one despite 2020’s woes ! My DD and her BF cooked hence momma was able to dress up which never happens !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

amacasa said:


> Happy thanksgiving   ladies ! Hope everyone had a warm and glorious one despite 2020’s woes ! My DD and her BF cooked hence momma was able to dress up which never happens !


You look lovely - and you got to dress up and eat a meal someone else prepared, it always seems to taste better. Love your classic B


----------



## am2022

I know - I usually don’t eat what I cook ‍! Thanks so much ! ❤️
I know she’s always mistaken for a B but she is a HAC 32 !
Here is the comparison with a B30!


DrTr said:


> You look lovely - and you got to dress up and eat a meal someone else prepared, it always seems to taste better. Love your classic B


----------



## am2022

Off to BB and beyond ! K 32 Goldie !


----------



## mauihappyplace

On my way to see the Rare Exotic B30 my SA offered me earlier this week... rose shocking matte gator C24


----------



## Rami00

Exotic H with Lululemon and Nikes


----------



## Rami00

Close up!


----------



## estallal

Rami00 said:


> Close up!
> 
> View attachment 4916571


Gorgeous color!❤️ What is it?


----------



## Rami00

estallal said:


> Gorgeous color!❤ What is it?


Thank you! It’s braise


----------



## DrTr

amacasa said:


> I know - I usually don’t eat what I cook ‍! Thanks so much ! ❤
> I know she’s always mistaken for a B but she is a HAC 32 !
> Here is the comparison with a B30!


Even better! Thanks for showing the comparison


----------



## Ethengdurst

My mini Lindy perfect for errands.


----------



## nashpoo

fun at max Mara!


----------



## tahoebleu

Out for some small business Saturday fun with one of my besties.  B30 barenia, Acte III csgm shawl, Vegas booties, and an epic ride to dress up the backdrop. #RenoNVLife


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Has she ever think of a model career? She has a bright future to be one


 Thank you!  She loves fashion so she’s contemplating on maybe pursuing a career in fashion.  She’s only a high school freshman so she’s still exploring at this point.


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> H Deco cups @breakfast
> View attachment 4915544


Love all your food pics!  Do you have a a food blog?


----------



## jp824

LouiseCPH said:


> Glimpse of a shawl and Mosaique mini on my way out into a sunny but cold November day ☀☀☀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915547


Very chic but still looks warm!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> Love all your food pics!  Do you have a a food blog?


I don't have food blog yet , but will think about it.


----------



## Rockerchic

Tonimichelle said:


> Still working on the winter wardrobe avec Birkin turquoise! I liked your idea @diane278 of a chunky knit jumper  . Had to get a photo in the house this time as when I asked DH to take a pic outdoors last time he shouted “And action!” from across the street and I nearly died with embarrassment  so I’m not trying that again
> 
> View attachment 4915536


That looks perfect!! Love your DH!!! And that was a perfect picture.


----------



## Rockerchic

amacasa said:


> Happy thanksgiving   ladies ! Hope everyone had a warm and glorious one despite 2020’s woes ! My DD and her BF cooked hence momma was able to dress up which never happens !


You look gorgeous!! Love when my DD cooks and I can take a night off!


----------



## Rockerchic

Off to my friends to watch the Dolphins....yes NYer but a Dolphin's fan...don't judge. :o)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Rockerchic said:


> View attachment 4917258
> 
> Off to my friends to watch the Dolphins....yes NYer but a Dolphin's fan...don't judge. :o)


You look great! I love your hair!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rockerchic said:


> View attachment 4917258
> 
> Off to my friends to watch the Dolphins....yes NYer but a Dolphin's fan...don't judge. :o)





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look great! I love your hair!!


Exactly what I was about to say! Looking fabulous and awesome hair (and bag!)


----------



## am2022

So adorable ! Finally happy to put a face on your TPF name - I remember you starting a few Hermes threads on kelly back in the days - feels like another lifetime to be honest ! 
Have fun ! ❤️


Rockerchic said:


> View attachment 4917258
> 
> Off to my friends to watch the Dolphins....yes NYer but a Dolphin's fan...don't judge. :o)


----------



## RT1

Rockerchic said:


> View attachment 4917258
> 
> Off to my friends to watch the Dolphins....yes NYer but a Dolphin's fan...don't judge. :o)


Beyond gorgeous outfit and bag!   
Love your hair style, as well, my dear friend.


----------



## Cool Gal

Feeling casual vibe with sweater & legging...


----------



## am2022

Very cozy - need to get more athleisure wear ! ❤️


----------



## Tasha1

on the way to the baker's in our village


----------



## am2022

Starbucks run!!! ❤️


----------



## Rockerchic

amacasa said:


> Starbucks run!!! ❤


Very elegant!!! Much different than my coffee shop run attire!


----------



## DrTr

Tasha1 said:


> View attachment 4917691
> 
> 
> on the way to the baker's in our village


Love this!  You look very chic!!


----------



## Tasha1

DrTr said:


> Love this!  You look very chic!!


thank you
I am just fed up with non stop wearing jeans and trainers.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

On my way to an appt. with a pouch as a clutch. (I loved this sweater until I managed to shrink it, but I’m too lazy to change...). And I need more losanges.


----------



## tlamdang08

Busy Monday with Mrs Swift B25 rouge Piment


----------



## Senbei

tlamdang08 said:


> Busy Monday with Mrs Swift B25 rouge Piment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918310


What a gorgeous bag! I feel like there aren’t enough examples of rouge piment around.


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Busy Monday with Mrs Swift B25 rouge Piment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918310


Love that pop of color with your outfit!  Beautiful!


----------



## jp824

Was about to head out to the office this morning, but the rain made me think twice about taking this bag out so I worked from home instead


----------



## littleclouds

K25 Rose Poupre came out to play today to match my floral dress


----------



## iamyumi

It was one of those gloomy lockdown days when I desperately needed some Hs to pick me up. Wasn’t going anywhere but just wanted to feel some normality!


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous !


tlamdang08 said:


> Busy Monday with Mrs Swift B25 rouge Piment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918310


----------



## DrTr

littleclouds said:


> K25 Rose Poupre came out to play today to match my floral dress
> 
> View attachment 4918435


Stunning!!!  This color/hw/leather combination is my holy grail at the moment! You look lovely


----------



## tlamdang08

Mink sandals first time touch the ground  today is 80 degree


----------



## tlamdang08

Senbei said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I feel like there aren’t enough examples of rouge piment around.





Chrismin said:


> Gorgeous !


Thank you Ladies.
I haven’t seen rouge piment around   either


----------



## am2022

Hermes and fendi today !


----------



## RT1

tlamdang08 said:


> Busy Monday with Mrs Swift B25 rouge Piment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918310


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## boo1689

Festive enough? a little under the radar non?    or as @JadeFor3st suggested I'm missing a jingle bell


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> What a gorgeous color!


 yes, it is.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## adb

tlamdang08 said:


> Mink sandals first time touch the ground  today is 80 degree
> 
> View attachment 4918946


That pop of pink lifts my mood.. lovely as always


----------



## pearlgrass

tlamdang08 said:


> Mink sandals first time touch the ground  today is 80 degree
> 
> View attachment 4918946



Looks super cute & comfy  

80 degree! Must be in sunny California


----------



## pearlgrass

littleclouds said:


> K25 Rose Poupre came out to play today to match my floral dress
> 
> View attachment 4918435



Love your outfit with K25 Rose Poupre! PERFECT match


----------



## Venessa84

Dropping my daughter off at her first day of school


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Dropping my daughter off at her first day of school
> 
> View attachment 4919259


You both have lovely bags!


----------



## Dupsy

boo1689 said:


> Festive enough? a little under the radar non?    or as @JadeFor3st suggested I'm missing a jingle bell
> View attachment 4919027



Love this! Mais oui, it is just a tad under the radar   Time to burst out my Christmas tree charm!


----------



## boo1689

Dupsy said:


> Love this! Mais oui, it is just a tad under the radar   Time to burst out my Christmas tree charm!


Thank you ! Great minds think alike Hahahha~ Yes time for your Christmas tree charm to come out and play !!


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> That pop of pink lifts my mood.. lovely as always





pearlgrass said:


> Looks super cute & comfy
> 
> 80 degree! Must be in sunny California


 Thank you ladies
And Yes for California


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> What a gorgeous color!


  Thank youuuu


----------



## diane278

It’s a nice sunny day. Perfect for doing a few errands. 
This is my attempt at looking holiday-ish with my only red-ish bag.....rouge grenat octogone.


----------



## Holsby

diane278 said:


> It’s a nice sunny day. Perfect for doing a few errands.
> This is my attempt at looking holiday-ish with my only red-ish bag.....rouge grenat octogone.
> 
> View attachment 4920293


Elegant as usual!


----------



## pillsandpurses

Feeling very matchy matchy in the H dressing room


----------



## pearlgrass

pillsandpurses said:


> View attachment 4920541
> 
> Feeling very matchy matchy in the H dressing room



Great outfit! You look STUNNING


----------



## dooneybaby

And where do I think I'm going with all of this H LOVELINESS? Absolutely nowhere. 
Have a great day fellow H lovers!


----------



## diane278

@LouiseCPH posted a photo of how she was wearing a scarf and I liked it so much that I printed it off & taped it to a mirror so I could copy it.  I spent at least 20 minutes trying to copy her. (Ironically, the scarf is Nothing But a Dreamer.) I guess the dreamer is me! I got sort of close but I have no energy left over for choosing a bag.  It’s going to be a jacket with everything in my pockets. Whew!

Thank you, @LouiseCPH, for the inspiration, but I think I might need a private lesson....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

H deco and my lunch


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> @LouiseCPH posted a photo of how she was wearing a scarf and I liked it so much that I printed it off & taped it to a mirror so I could copy it.  I spent at least 20 minutes trying to copy her. (Ironically, the scarf is Nothing But a Dreamer.) I guess the dreamer is me! I got sort of close but I have no energy left over for choosing a bag.  It’s going to be a jacket with everything in my pockets. Whew!
> 
> Thank you, @LouiseCPH, for the inspiration, but I think I might need a private lesson....
> View attachment 4921145


Hahahaha may I be your private guide please


----------



## diane278

I ended up at a candy store. Brought some home and coerced my octogone to pose with it. I asked myself,
_”What would @tlamdang08 do?” _
...and then it hit me...she’d arrange it...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My most used H bag so far


----------



## boo1689

Catching up with gf on Rodeo Dr


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> @LouiseCPH posted a photo of how she was wearing a scarf and I liked it so much that I printed it off & taped it to a mirror so I could copy it.  I spent at least 20 minutes trying to copy her. (Ironically, the scarf is Nothing But a Dreamer.) I guess the dreamer is me! I got sort of close but I have no energy left over for choosing a bag.  It’s going to be a jacket with everything in my pockets. Whew!
> 
> Thank you, @LouiseCPH, for the inspiration, but I think I might need a private lesson....
> View attachment 4921145



Dear @Diane, I am very flattered! This is actually the only knot I know how to do. I will refrain from telling you it is very easy, because people always say that, and yet I seem unable to follow “easy” instructions....

For a guide, I suggest this (Ma
 

Or just google “scarf tutorial weave knot”.

Good luck!


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Dear @Diane, I am very flattered! This is actually the only knot I know how to do. I will refrain from telling you it is very easy, because people always say that, and yet I seem unable to follow “easy” instructions....
> 
> For a guide, I suggest this (Ma
> 
> 
> Or just google “scarf tutorial weave knot”.
> 
> Good luck!




Thank you! Now I can expand my scarf collection....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pillsandpurses said:


> View attachment 4920541
> 
> Feeling very matchy matchy in the H dressing room


Ohhhhh love love love the outfit!!! The shirt is current???? If so, Do u have the code?


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> H deco and my lunch
> View attachment 4921176


dear one, even your food and dishes are sheer artistry!  You are an extremely talented and lovely lady in so many different ways. You have made me hungry


----------



## abg12

Pop of color on a gloomy day


----------



## 880

DH actually took this picture (I was outside the room, in the ladies room) and when I got back, he proudly said that he took an action shot .


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> Catching up with gf on Rodeo Dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921745
> View attachment 4921746


love these gorgeous happy pics! Hugs


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> DH actually took this picture (I was outside the room, in the ladies room) and when I got back, he proudly said that he took an action shot .
> View attachment 4922397


Beautiful bag, my dear friend.


----------



## ricababes

Earlier at the store.


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> dear one, even your food and dishes are sheer artistry!  You are an extremely talented and lovely lady in so many different ways. You have made me hungry


Awww, I am flushing    
Thanh you so muchhhh


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> DH actually took this picture (I was outside the room, in the ladies room) and when I got back, he proudly said that he took an action shot .
> View attachment 4922397


Love it!!!


----------



## hellobrooke

diane278 said:


> I ended up at a candy store. Brought some home and coerced my octogone to pose with it. I asked myself,
> _”What would @tlamdang08 do?” _
> ...and then it hit me...she’d arrange it...
> 
> View attachment 4921282


ok, I’m buying a Birkin just so I can be in the group - 43 years late, but I’ve found my peeps!  (anyone have any suggestions which one I should buy?) ‍♀️


----------



## adb

I was almost ready to let this baby go but everytime i remove her from the dust bag, i just can’t.. love how she turns my mood in a second..
Here she is with me in ikea, with a matching behapi and my fave h rings, trying to make the size work...


----------



## dooneybaby

ricababes said:


> Earlier at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922455


The denim dress is very cute.


----------



## 880

hellobrooke said:


> I’ve found my peeps!  (anyone have any suggestions which one I should buy?) ‍♀


welcome  @hellobrooke, and good luck on your journey!  there are tons of links to help you here like this one https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...et-a-birkin-or-other-bag-reading-room.505926/

@adb, your Collecton is gorgeous and your mood enhancing birkin (perfect size) is definitely worth it  @OuiCestLaVie, love your pairing of birkin and coat, and light neutrals over dark. You look effortlessly elegant!
Thank you @RT1, @tlamdang08, and @nashpoo ! @nashpoo,  you shou”d definitely get a bomber! If it’s any consolation, some H clothing like this jacket ( about 5K usd) seems a lot better priced than chanel. DH also likes shopping at Hermes or brunello (and jewelry) better than Chanel, bc it seems less serious  Left pic was what I wore out of the boutique yesterday plus a thick cashmere monili brunello cardigan underneath. I could button everything easily with room to spare, yet it didn’t look bulky.  I also tried on a cream and black H shearling that was a bit too long for me at 5,2”. BC the shearling is the same price, 28K, as VCA yg/wg and diamond buton d’or earrings (planning to get next year), the shearling (second and third pics) is lower on the priority list. Note: (The H shearling sizing is enormous, this is a size 38 and I could easily go down a size (and my shoulders and upper arms never normally fit into a 36) and still fit a jacket underneath.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> Awww, I am flushing
> Thanh you so muchhhh


----------



## DrTr

hellobrooke said:


> ok, I’m buying a Birkin just so I can be in the group - 43 years late, but I’ve found my peeps!  (anyone have any suggestions which one I should buy?) ‍♀


Welcome - so glad you found us!  It’s a happy place here   I found the Hermès sticky reference threads and clubhouse of all kinds, like leather types, and color families to be very helpful when I starting sliding down the H slope. Especially if you aren’t near your boutique, it’s great fun to look at all the variety and loveliness other members have. It is something many have said here, buy only what you love for you. What makes your heart speed up and suits you and your personality and color loves and uses will be the one! (Followed closely by 2..3......) a good SA should also be helpful with leather types, sizes etc.  Hope  you have great fun!  These beauties are truly works of art, but also meant to be be used and loved. Can’t wait to see yours!


----------



## DrTr

ricababes said:


> Earlier at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922455


You look lovely! Gorgeous B.


----------



## loh

adb said:


> I was almost ready to let this baby go but everytime i remove her from the dust bag, i just can’t.. love how she turns my mood in a second..
> Here she is with me in ikea, with a matching behapi and my fave h rings, trying to make the size work...
> View attachment 4922628



Love her.  I'd hold onto her too.  That color is sure to make you smile on any day.


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> I was almost ready to let this baby go but everytime i remove her from the dust bag, i just can’t.. love how she turns my mood in a second..
> Here she is with me in ikea, with a matching behapi and my fave h rings, trying to make the size work...
> View attachment 4922628


  wow the color is wow, You should keep it


----------



## DreamingPink

880 said:


> welcome  @hellobrooke, and good luck on your journey!  there are tons of links to help you here like this one https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...et-a-birkin-or-other-bag-reading-room.505926/
> 
> @adb, your Collecton is gorgeous and your mood enhancing birkin (perfect size) is definitely worth it  @OuiCestLaVie, love your pairing of birkin and coat, and light neutrals over dark. You look effortlessly elegant!
> Thank you @RT1, @tlamdang08, and @nashpoo ! @nashpoo,  you shou”d definitely get a bomber! If it’s any consolation, some H clothing like this jacket ( about 5K usd) seems a lot better priced than chanel. DH also likes shopping at Hermes or brunello (and jewelry) better than Chanel, bc it seems less serious  I’m so in love with the H bomber that I had to show part of  I was wearing when I walked it out of the boutique. (Yesterday I also wore a thick cashmere monili brunello cardigan under it and could button everything easily with room to spare, yet it didn’t look bulky.  I will wear daily, weather permitting (it’s not too warm on its own). Also I tried on a cream and black H shearling that was a bit too long for someone 5,2” (since it’s the same price, 28K, as VCA yg/wg and diamond buton d’or earrings, the shearling is lower on the priority list. (Both are pictured below) Note: (The H shearling sizing is enormous, this is a size 38 and I could easily go down a size (and my shoulders and upper arms never normally fit into a 36) and still fit a jacket underneath.
> View attachment 4922726
> View attachment 4922727
> View attachment 4922728


I LOVE the Bouton collection, congratulations on such a great piece!!


----------



## 880

DreamingPink said:


> I LOVE the Bouton collection, congratulations on such a great piece!!


@DreamingPink, thank you, but I am waiting until next year to get the bouton d’or earrings. I have another big jewelry piece in the pipeline ETA late this year, early next, that I’d like to get first. . .


----------



## DreamingPink

880 said:


> @DreamingPink, thank you, but I am waiting until next year to get the bouton d’or earrings. I have another big jewelry piece in the pipeline ETA late this year, early next, that I’d like to get first. . .


How exciting! Please show us once your beauty arrives


----------



## Chrismin

Long cardigan, wow Scarf and jumping boot
Happy Monday !


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> DH actually took this picture (I was outside the room, in the ladies room) and when I got back, he proudly said that he took an action shot .
> View attachment 4922397


I so badly want to go shopping with you and your DH...the little stories you tell about him make him sound so fun and endearing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rockerchic

adb said:


> I was almost ready to let this baby go but everytime i remove her from the dust bag, i just can’t.. love how she turns my mood in a second..
> Here she is with me in ikea, with a matching behapi and my fave h rings, trying to make the size work...
> View attachment 4922628


When a bag makes you feel like that, it is a definite keeper!!


----------



## diane278

I now spend more time shipping packages from FedEx than I do at WFM and the bookstore combined.

Same colors, different day.  Gray, navy & rouge H. I chose real boots so I could pretend (to myself) that I’m going to go hiking later....


----------



## KoalaXJ

Pop of color for Monday


----------



## Dextersmom

Bleu Nuit Evelyne for my trip to the grocery store.


----------



## pillsandpurses

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhhh love love love the outfit!!! The shirt is current???? If so, Do u have the code?



aww thank you!! the top is actually from Banana Republic, LOL! My SA and I agreed it has a very "H" vibe though


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pillsandpurses said:


> aww thank you!! the top is actually from Banana Republic, LOL! My SA and I agreed it has a very "H" vibe though


Yes! Super H vibes on the low-low SOOOOOO GOOOD!!!!!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

Jessihsia said:


> Pop of color for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923681



Love the Dior twilly on your *Picotin*!   Perfect match


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Rodeos as ornaments!


----------



## DR2014

My new nikes match my BBK perfectly, yes??


----------



## AzahM

Got bored while waiting, I remembered tPF


----------



## DR2014

pillsandpurses said:


> aww thank you!! the top is actually from Banana Republic, LOL! My SA and I agreed it has a very "H" vibe though


I love it too! Did you get it recently?


----------



## Chrismin

Really loving how the color appears different in different lighting!


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out for quick fresh air ( meaning pick up grocery and coffee  )


----------



## Jolly Wolf

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rodeos as ornaments!
> View attachment 4924081


Oh wow! This is gorgeous!!!
Unfortunately here in Brazil Hermès stores don't receive many Rodeos.
Maybe one day I'll have as much as you and as much as Mel in Melbourne   
You guys are so chic!

Here is my new one:


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> I now spend more time shipping packages from FedEx than I do at WFM and the bookstore combined.
> 
> Same colors, different day.  Gray, navy & rouge H. I chose real boots so I could pretend (to myself) that I’m going to go hiking later....
> View attachment 4923630


LOVE those boots! they're exactly what I'm looking for are they Hermes? (praying silently that they're more affordable)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> LOVE those boots! they're exactly what I'm looking for are they Hermes? (praying silently that they're more affordable)


They are Ariat...from last year.  Much more affordable!  I found a similar boot at REI, but they weren’t as comfortable (to me).


----------



## pillsandpurses

DR2014 said:


> I love it too! Did you get it recently?



Thank you! I think I bought it 1-2 years ago


----------



## Jolly Wolf

In the store, getting my first Hermès Oran Sandals


----------



## pearlgrass

DR2014 said:


> My new nikes match my BBK perfectly, yes??
> View attachment 4924087



Love the casual vibe


----------



## Ethengdurst

Per DH, my “BS” purse... B Sellier Noir... and my toddler photobombing. Cannot get a second away, especially with this lockdown, lol.


----------



## momoc

Jolly Wolf said:


> In the store, getting my first Hermès Oran Sandals
> View attachment 4925174



the gold color really goes so well with the jeans + white (graphic) tee look!


----------



## momoc

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4925348
> 
> Per DH, my “BS” purse... B Sellier Noir... and my toddler photobombing. Cannot get a second away, especially with this lockdown, lol.


adorable


----------



## Rockerchic

I actually went out xmas shopping for my girls in Greenwich CT. Have not been in shops since pre-shut down. Felt so good!!

Unfortunately did not make an appt with Hermes... and they wouldn’t let riffraff like me in unannounced...


----------



## DrTr

Rockerchic said:


> I actually went out xmas shopping for my girls in Greenwich CT. Have not been in shops since pre-shut down. Felt so good!!
> 
> Unfortunately did not make an appt with Hermes... and they wouldn’t let riffraff like me in unannounced...
> 
> View attachment 4925489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925490


Riffraff my patootie!  You look very chic - love your jacket and classic B!

I know many(all?) H boutiques right now aren’t letting people walk in without an appointment, and some stores are working in “pods” with the same co-workers to minimize risk. I also know some locations had to fully close in Nov for a few weeks due to Covid, so I would guess you got caught in the hideousness of 2020 pandemic process - isn’t everything in 2020 about 2-3 times as hard, even if we haven’t gotten sick or lost someone to Covid?  Yikes it’s awful. I’m sure you were disappointed, how fun to have a “normal” shopping day for your girls like we used to do freely, but they are being very careful and I know most locations are so busy and understaffed as only a few clients can be in store at any one time. 

Here’s to a better 2021 - hopefully where we can all be safe, healthy and able to be as active as we wish.  I look forward to seeing the back end of this tough year. You look great!!! Thanks for sharing your stylish self.


----------



## Rockerchic

Oh thank you @DrTr! I did feel almost normal --though I miss seeing everyone's smiles. Still it gave me a boost of Christmas Spirit and I found some fun surprises for my 18 and 23 year old. It gets harder (and more expensive) as they get older. 
xo and Here is to a better 2021!


----------



## DrTr

Rockerchic said:


> Oh thank you @DrTr! I did feel almost normal --though I miss seeing everyone's smiles. Still it gave me a boost of Christmas Spirit and I found some fun surprises for my 18 and 23 year old. It gets harder (and more expensive) as they get older.
> xo and Here is to a better 2021!


I know - smiles and warmth are so lovely, and masks make that harder!  Glad you found some fun surprises, and I can only imagine it is harder and $$$ now with your daughters.  Ahem.  Like it has gotten for me as I have ... matured ...shall we say!!


----------



## diane278

Rockerchic said:


> I actually went out xmas shopping for my girls in Greenwich CT. Have not been in shops since pre-shut down. Felt so good!!
> 
> Unfortunately did not make an appt with Hermes... and they wouldn’t let riffraff like me in unannounced...
> 
> View attachment 4925489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925490


I don’t think it’s personal. The Hermès in PA has been appt only since last spring’s shelter-in-place.  I was told the number of shoppers allowed in at one time has been further reduced...at all retail stores here in California. You look great....and you’re cool. Keep rockin’ on....


----------



## Rockerchic

diane278 said:


> I don’t think it’s personal. The Hermès in PA has been appt only since last spring’s shelter-in-place.  I was told the number of shoppers allowed in at one time has been further reduced...at all retail stores here in California. You look great....and you’re cool. Keep rockin’ on....


Thanks @diane278! I didn’t take it personally. Just joking I totally get it and we all need to follow the rules and stay safe. Thanks for your kind words! I think you’re super cool too.


----------



## DR2014

pearlgrass said:


> Love the casual vibe


Thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

Feels nice to dress up from time to time after all this lockdown!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrismin

TeeCee77 said:


> Feels nice to dress up from time to time after all this lockdown!


love the top too!!


----------



## RT1

Rockerchic said:


> I actually went out xmas shopping for my girls in Greenwich CT. Have not been in shops since pre-shut down. Felt so good!!
> 
> Unfortunately did not make an appt with Hermes... and they wouldn’t let riffraff like me in unannounced...
> 
> View attachment 4925489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925490


You're gorgeous, as always.    

It's riffraff like me that has to make an appointment to enter the hallowed halls of Hermes.


----------



## Rockerchic

TeeCee77 said:


> Feels nice to dress up from time to time after all this lockdown!


Super chic!!


----------



## IronOak

Costco run!


----------



## Rockerchic

IronOak said:


> Costco run!
> 
> View attachment 4926257


In love!!!


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Feels nice to dress up from time to time after all this lockdown!


Stunning my fellow anemone lover!!  You look great


----------



## DrTr

IronOak said:


> Costco run!
> 
> View attachment 4926257


Perfect! Love that pop Constance!


----------



## Chrismin

Three graces


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Rockerchic said:


> I actually went out xmas shopping for my girls in Greenwich CT. Have not been in shops since pre-shut down. Felt so good!!
> 
> Unfortunately did not make an appt with Hermes... and they wouldn’t let riffraff like me in unannounced...
> 
> View attachment 4925489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925490


I really love your style! you look great! rock 'n' roll but stylish thats a look I aspire to daily!


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I really love your style! you look great! rock 'n' roll but stylish thats a look I aspire to daily!


@Rockerchic, I totally agree with @RT1 and @maxroxxherhandbags that you are stunning! DH and I are not fond of having to make an appt to get into H; somehow it’s okay with jewelry, but not for bags and RTW ! And, yes, we will all go shopping post vaccine when the world starts to get back to normal! I still remember all those lunches years ago very fondly! Hugs

here is a vintage 35 natural barenia trim II, phw; Thomas reimer capabara gloves; max Mara coat. I wear natural barenia bags as a pop of color. Although I love smaller bags like the 28 Kelly or 30B, I find a bigger bag makes me feel thinner and hides the holiday muffin top (good post thanksgiving . Previous day: vintage dead stock, teddy bear, animal print coat and 30 black barenia birkin, brushed phw (preloved and restored by @docride) (I’m making more of an effort to wear the stuff already in my closet before shopping for more) as per shop my closet thread.


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Three graces
> View attachment 4926453



I love the way you tied it.  So pretty!


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you ! I just bought a new scarf ring (not H) and this was in the accompanying scarf tying booklet ! DH was like — what are you studying so Intently !! 


loh said:


> I love the way you tied it.  So pretty!


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> @Rockerchic, I totally agree with @RT1 and @maxroxxherhandbags that you are stunning! DH and I are not fond of having to make an appt to get into H; somehow it’s okay with jewelry, but not for bags and RTW ! And, yes, we will all go shopping post vaccine when the world starts to get back to normal! I still remember all those lunches years ago very fondly! Hugs


I’m in on the next lunch date with you guys when this junk disappears into thin air.


----------



## Rockerchic

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I really love your style! you look great! rock 'n' roll but stylish thats a look I aspire to daily!





880 said:


> @Rockerchic, I totally agree with @RT1 and @maxroxxherhandbags that you are stunning! DH and I are not fond of having to make an appt to get into H; somehow it’s okay with jewelry, but not for bags and RTW ! And, yes, we will all go shopping post vaccine when the world starts to get back to normal! I still remember all those lunches years ago very fondly! Hugs





RT1 said:


> I’m in on the next lunch date with you guys when this junk disappears into thin air.


@maxroxxherhandbags, thank you so much for such a nice compliment! We are rock 'n' roll sisters!
@880, it is mutual admiration as I think you always have the coolest vibe.... 880 and @RT1--we definitely have to have a lunch date and do some serious shopping.


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Thank you ! I just bought a new scarf ring (not H) and this was in the accompanying scarf tying booklet ! DH was like — what are you studying so Intently !!



Lol.   Well you did a great job.  

My DH laughs at me too watching all the scarf-tying tutorials, how-to makeup videos, and my latest obsession - cutting my own bangs...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jp824

I am not much of a red person but I have always loved rouge H.   Rouge H kelly is 20 years old but she just gets better with age!


----------



## nymeria

jp824 said:


> I am not much of a red person but I have always loved rouge H.   Rouge H kelly is 20 years old but she just gets better with age!
> 
> View attachment 4926724


Gorgeous and classy!


----------



## lolakitten

880 said:


> @Rockerchic, I totally agree with @RT1 and @maxroxxherhandbags that you are stunning! DH and I are not fond of having to make an appt to get into H; somehow it’s okay with jewelry, but not for bags and RTW ! And, yes, we will all go shopping post vaccine when the world starts to get back to normal! I still remember all those lunches years ago very fondly! Hugs
> 
> here is a vintage 35 natural barenia trim II, phw; Thomas reimer capabara gloves; max Mara coat. I wear natural barenia bags as a pop of color. Although I love smaller bags like the 28 Kelly, I find a bigger bag makes me feel thinner and hides the holiday muffin top (good post thanksgiving
> View attachment 4926550
> View attachment 4926551


Love the trim and your coat!
Ita, I’ve always made appointments for jewelry but everything else... 
I can’t wait to leisurely browse and go to cafes!


----------



## lolakitten

jp824 said:


> I am not much of a red person but I have always loved rouge H.   Rouge H kelly is 20 years old but she just gets better with age!
> 
> View attachment 4926724


Gorgeous


----------



## loh

bagnut1 said:


> Please share success and recommended video!  I have been back to the salon but my stylist I think is trying to "manage" me too much.  I don't want to leave but also really want bangs again.  I figure if I do it myself there will be no choice.



My stylist always tries to talk me out of bangs too, but she knows my tendencies and does a great job fixing my experiments.  Lol.  The IG'er haum_dana has a bunch of videos showing bang cutting.  There are others too but his look the easiest and with great results.

@Chrismin,  I cut DH and DS's hair in April when everything was shut down. Needless to say, we haven't done that again.  And DD knows better than to let me anywhere near her with scissors.    

And to keep things on topic, I'm adding my CDC that will be accompanying me today.  Still working on the outfit though.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> @Rockerchic, I totally agree with @RT1 and @maxroxxherhandbags that you are stunning! DH and I are not fond of having to make an appt to get into H; somehow it’s okay with jewelry, but not for bags and RTW ! And, yes, we will all go shopping post vaccine when the world starts to get back to normal! I still remember all those lunches years ago very fondly! Hugs
> 
> here is a vintage 35 natural barenia trim II, phw; Thomas reimer capabara gloves; max Mara coat. I wear natural barenia bags as a pop of color. Although I love smaller bags like the 28 Kelly, I find a bigger bag makes me feel thinner and hides the holiday muffin top (good post thanksgiving
> View attachment 4926550
> View attachment 4926551


I love your trim! So hard to find in barenia.


----------



## DrTr

Chrismin said:


> Three graces
> View attachment 4926453


looks beautiful on you!! You tied it perfectly.


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> @Rockerchic, I totally agree with @RT1 and @maxroxxherhandbags that you are stunning! DH and I are not fond of having to make an appt to get into H; somehow it’s okay with jewelry, but not for bags and RTW ! And, yes, we will all go shopping post vaccine when the world starts to get back to normal! I still remember all those lunches years ago very fondly! Hugs
> 
> here is a vintage 35 natural barenia trim II, phw; Thomas reimer capabara gloves; max Mara coat. I wear natural barenia bags as a pop of color. Although I love smaller bags like the 28 Kelly, I find a bigger bag makes me feel thinner and hides the holiday muffin top (good post thanksgiving . Previous day: vintage dead stock, teddy bear, animal print coat and 30 black barenia birkin, brushed phw (preloved and restored by @docride) (I’m making more of an effort to wear the stuff already in my closet before shopping for more) as per shop my closet thread.
> View attachment 4926550
> View attachment 4926551
> View attachment 4927063
> View attachment 4927064


Gorgeous as always. Your bags are so unique and so suit you!


----------



## adb

with my loud purse and fave sneakers


----------



## bagnut1

adb said:


> with my loud purse and fave sneakers
> View attachment 4927351


Gorgeous red!   Which one is that?


----------



## adb

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous red!   Which one is that?


It is rose extreme dear, very hard to capture its true color. It is a fuschia/barbie pink, pops and screams all the time.


----------



## DrTr

adb said:


> with my loud purse and fave sneakers
> View attachment 4927351


You look great and LOVE your popping screaming rose extreme!  I almost bought those sneakers, do you love them?


----------



## diane278

I’m allowing myself one hour out to do some errands. I dressed to match the sky...gray. 

I wish H still made this in this size (25) BdC shoulder bag....


----------



## boo1689

Pepto sending lots of orange boxes to dear friends near and far !


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’m allowing myself one hour out to do some errands. I dressed to match the sky...gray.
> 
> I wish H still made this in this size (25) BdC shoulder bag....
> View attachment 4928255


Great outfit!  It is inspiring the preparations you make to go out.  (This prompted me to put on a scarf to go to the market.)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## shellygreen

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My most used H bag so far



Love everything about your outfit/accessories--such gorgeous classic colors! Which twilly is that? Is it three graces? It looks great on the B.


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> Pepto sending lots of orange boxes to dear friends near and far !
> 
> View attachment 4928259


Love your cheery aesthetic Boo! Hope you and your DH are doing well! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

Lunch for two with small H deco plates


----------



## Rhl2987

Picked up something special in store today!


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Lunch for two with small H deco plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928404



Beautiful presentation!  I just had dinner and now I am craving for Vietnamese food


----------



## Rockerchic

Miss Blue Nuit and I visited H today.


----------



## pearlgrass

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up something special in store today!



Love your dress and B


----------



## pearlgrass

Rockerchic said:


> Miss Blue Nuit and I visited H today.
> View attachment 4928496



You look stunning with your *Blue Nuit B* with GHW  Is that size 30?


----------



## Rockerchic

pearlgrass said:


> You look stunning with your *Blue Nuit B* with GHW  Is that size 30?


Thank you so much! Yes, size 30.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

shellygreen said:


> Love everything about your outfit/accessories--such gorgeous classic colors! Which twilly is that? Is it three graces? It looks great on the B.



Thank you! Yes it’s three graces. I love this color way so much that I got another one as a backup.


----------



## jp824

Running errands today including a stop at my local H



Also received a little gift from H.  It’s too cute to eat so I haven’t shown it to my kids yet


----------



## boomer1234

tlamdang08 said:


> Lunch for two with small H deco plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928404


Drooling! Can I come over? Lol


----------



## tlamdang08

boomer1234 said:


> Drooling! Can I come over? Lol





jp824 said:


> Beautiful presentation!  I just had dinner and now I am craving for Vietnamese food


Thank you Ladies


----------



## 880

@jp824, the cookie looks yummy and so does your bag!
ebene 35 Victoria, Phw
metallic brunello cuchinelli hooded shearling (the shearling is soft but textured enough so slippery shoulder bags stay put on the shoulder!


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> @jp824, the cookie looks yummy and so does your bag!
> ebene 35 Victoria, Phw
> metallic brunello cuchinelli hooded shearling (the shearling is soft but textured enough so slippery shoulder bags stay put on the shoulder!
> View attachment 4928756
> View attachment 4928845


You always look fantastic in your styles.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Reversible puffer coat, mini roulis in BF, saint Germain boots in natural calfskin. Would love a gold or BF b/k25....


----------



## boo1689

880 said:


> Love your cheery aesthetic Boo! Hope you and your DH are doing well! Hugs


Thank you dear~ we are doing well! We miss traveling but we are enjoying working from home. We do fight for the TV remote tho hahaha!


----------



## tlamdang08

boo1689 said:


> Thank you dear~ we are doing well! We miss traveling but we are enjoying working from home. We do fight for the TV remote tho hahaha!


Love it!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Reversible puffer coat, mini roulis in BF, saint Germain boots in natural calfskin. Would love a gold or BF b/k25....


Adorable


----------



## Mairaculi

First outing with my new GP 36 (preloved but freshly back from the Spa), just running some errands in lockdown life - but it felt special today!


----------



## adb

DrTr said:


> You look great and LOVE your popping screaming rose extreme!  I almost bought those sneakers, do you love them?


Sorry for the late response. i do love them! Initially a bit uncomfy on the ankle part but doesn’t bother me anymore and can now walk miles with them on. I like that it gives me some height.  Hth!


----------



## DrTr

adb said:


> Sorry for the late response. i do love them! Initially a bit uncomfy on the ankle part but doesn’t bother me anymore and can now walk miles with them on. I like that it gives me some height.  Hth!


Thanks so much. I have trouble with sneakers  that come up high on the ankle, but love platform sneakers. I thought the H ones were fabulous, I may give them a try!


----------



## 5purse1234

RT1 said:


> What a gorgeous color!


What color is your Lindy? Extremely chic!


----------



## diane278

(9 a.m.) On our way to REI for thick socks. (Pandemic wardrobe staples to wear around the house)



Mission accomplished.  Now sitting & staring at my rehabbed B.
I have no doubt that this will be the best part of my day...


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> (9 a.m.) On our way to REI for thick socks. (Pandemic wardrobe staples to wear around the house)
> View attachment 4931284
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished.  Now sitting & staring at my rehabbed B.
> I have no doubt that this will be the best part of my day...
> View attachment 4931283


Love the socks!
(And, I would sleep with that B like a teddy bear!)


----------



## Chrismin

Long cardigan - being monitored post covid vaccine !


----------



## California Dreaming

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4931950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long cardigan - being monitored post covid vaccine !


Beautiful sweater, but wow!  Covid vaccine!  Congratulations!


----------



## 880

@Chrismin, love your long cardigan and congrats on the vaccine! @diane278, I’m going to order REI socks— they look festive and warm!
It’s the aftermath of the blizzard. So I couldn’t wear my H bomber and brunello cap; it was too cold. So,
brunello metallic shearling, brunello turtleneck and monili cashmere cardigan sweater; athleta leggings, Thomas Reimer capybara gloves, and new to me 32 box sellier Kelly, brushed phw, restored and weather treated by @docride. Doc marten Chelsea boots bc I’m too lazy to lace up. Next day, I wore brunello pants and sweater, Chanel jacket with same shearling (somehow The shearling could fit a truck underneath and still looks slimming ), kelly and vintage (from my own closet) Morganthal Frederic sunglasses. And the following day, a very new to me, preloved 28 BBK retourne, brushed phw with Lucian Pellat finet ‘Canadian maple’ belt or cdc belt, j mendel sheared coat, brunello cap.


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> @Chrismin, love your long cardigan and congrats on the vaccine! @diane278, I’m going to order REI socks— they look festive and warm!
> It’s the aftermath of the blizzard. So I couldn’t wear my H bomber and brunello cap; it was too cold. So,
> brunello metallic shearling, brunello turtleneck and monili cashmere cardigan sweater; athleta leggings, Thomas Reimer capybara gloves, and new to me 32 box sellier Kelly, brushed phw, restored and weather treated by @docride. It’s purple raisin in some light but looks prune in photos. Doc marten Chelsea boots bc I’m too lazy to lace up
> View attachment 4932152
> View attachment 4932154


thank you @880 -loving your look!
im a sucker for those long cardigans!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Normally my B30 don't feel heavy to me but POST COVID Vaccine today its a different story!But its for a great cause and Hopefully this will help us return to hugs with family and friends


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Rouge H

My vintage 24. Fauborg box clutch and I running errands.


----------



## Rockerchic

Rouge H said:


> My vintage 24. Fauborg box clutch and I running errands.
> View attachment 4932468


très chic! ❤️


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> @Chrismin, love your long cardigan and congrats on the vaccine! @diane278, I’m going to order REI socks— they look festive and warm!
> It’s the aftermath of the blizzard. So I couldn’t wear my H bomber and brunello cap; it was too cold. So,
> brunello metallic shearling, brunello turtleneck and monili cashmere cardigan sweater; athleta leggings, Thomas Reimer capybara gloves, and new to me 32 box sellier Kelly, brushed phw, restored and weather treated by @docride. It’s purple raisin in some light but looks prune in photos. Doc marten Chelsea boots bc I’m too lazy to lace up
> View attachment 4932152
> View attachment 4932154


Love the look! Bag is beyond (@docride is amazing) and love the pants!


----------



## adb

We miss traveling, glad our second home can pacify us somehow.


----------



## baggirlriri

Miss Gris Asphalt out shopping today!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> (9 a.m.) On our way to REI for thick socks. (Pandemic wardrobe staples to wear around the house)
> View attachment 4931284
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished.  Now sitting & staring at my rehabbed B.
> I have no doubt that this will be the best part of my day...
> View attachment 4931283


Ohhh! your B looks amazing! cute socks too!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> @Chrismin, love your long cardigan and congrats on the vaccine! @diane278, I’m going to order REI socks— they look festive and warm!
> It’s the aftermath of the blizzard. So I couldn’t wear my H bomber and brunello cap; it was too cold. So,
> brunello metallic shearling, brunello turtleneck and monili cashmere cardigan sweater; athleta leggings, Thomas Reimer capybara gloves, and new to me 32 box sellier Kelly, brushed phw, restored and weather treated by @docride. It’s purple raisin in some light but looks prune in photos. Doc marten Chelsea boots bc I’m too lazy to lace up
> View attachment 4932152
> View attachment 4932154


You really do wear things in such a cool way! and that Kelly is the best colour


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4932892


Tree of dreams   If I had all those orange boxes I wouldn't be able to wait until the 25th to open them


----------



## mcpro

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Tree of dreams   If I had all those orange boxes I wouldn't be able to wait until the 25th to open them


haha!!!! I know ,already know what's inside , it's from me to me !!! it's not  B/K or C. that's why...  I can wait..


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> @Chrismin, love your long cardigan and congrats on the vaccine! @diane278, I’m going to order REI socks— they look festive and warm!
> It’s the aftermath of the blizzard. So I couldn’t wear my H bomber and brunello cap; it was too cold. So,
> brunello metallic shearling, brunello turtleneck and monili cashmere cardigan sweater; athleta leggings, Thomas Reimer capybara gloves, and new to me 32 box sellier Kelly, brushed phw, restored and weather treated by @docride. It’s purple raisin in some light but looks prune in photos. Doc marten Chelsea boots bc I’m too lazy to lace up
> View attachment 4932152
> View attachment 4932154


Love the casual way you wear your kelly with the thicker canvas strap.


----------



## jp824

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4932892


This is my kind of tree!


----------



## jp824

This was supposed to go under the tree...



But I don’t have that much patience so I ended up taking her out already...


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

jp824 said:


> This was supposed to go under the tree...
> 
> View attachment 4933157
> 
> But I don’t have that much patience so I ended up taking her out already...
> View attachment 4933161


I love your whole look including your new B.


----------



## jp824

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> I love your whole look including your new B.


 Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## amna72

Travelling with Hermes, while trying out Dior


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Birkin 35 clemence in quarantine outfit


----------



## Leo the Lion

JadeFor3st said:


> Just like many of us here, Miss Mochi also had to wait for the arrival of her purse.
> 
> View attachment 4912042
> 
> 
> 
> The wait seemed forever, but she’s thrilled when her new purse finally came!
> 
> View attachment 4912040
> 
> 
> 
> Now, she’s ready to go out and do some serious shopping.
> 
> View attachment 4912041


So cute!! What color pink is this?


----------



## Ethengdurst

Picked up takeout... finding any opportunity to use her!


----------



## diane278

A quick trip to the compounding pharmacy....



.....because Santa can’t deliver prescription hormones....


----------



## JadeFor3st

Leo the Lion said:


> So cute!! What color pink is this?



Thank you! It is Rose Azalee.


----------



## Leo the Lion

JadeFor3st said:


> Thank you! It is Rose Azalee.


Thanks!! So pretty!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp824 said:


> This was supposed to go under the tree...
> 
> View attachment 4933157
> 
> But I don’t have that much patience so I ended up taking her out already...
> View attachment 4933161


GORGEOUS!!! Love the dress on you !!!


----------



## jp824

Israeli_Flava said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Love the dress on you !!!


Thank you! Seeing all your lovely pics with your craie B helped me get over my fear of light colored bags! Thank you for the inspirations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp824 said:


> Thank you! Seeing all your lovely pics with your craie B helped me get over my fear of light colored bags! Thank you for the inspirations!


Awwwww I'm so happy to hear that!!! Happy holidays dear!!! xoxoxox


----------



## jp824

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwwww I'm so happy to hear that!!! Happy holidays dear!!! xoxoxox


Thank you!  Same to you!


----------



## Lightsandcities

Accompanying me for tea today. K28 in etain.


----------



## 880

mauihappyplace said:


> Normally my B30 don't feel heavy to me but POST COVID Vaccine today its a different story!But its for a great cause and Hopefully this will help us return to hugs with family and friends


This is such a happy color! Love it on you! Congrats on the vaccine!
love your whole outfit and the light leather against the dark, @jp824! Have been drooling over your bags in the discontinued H thread too (Particularly your VL kelly with the gorgeous sheen and the lush  drag bag)
@Lightsandcities, love ms. etain, but i keep clicking on your photo to see where are the tea time treats? 
@diane278, compounding pharmacy; uou and your bags lead such a glamorous life!
@JadeFor3st, i keep returning to your photo of Ms. Mochi going shopping! It makes me smile, thank you!
thank you for your kind words, @Chrismin, @Rockerchic, @maxroxxherhandbags, @momasaurus, and @jp824


----------



## periogirl28

I’ve not had to carry much, so this  hasn’t been out recently. Today I had documents to take to the Embassy,  so this Chevre B30 SO went out. Hope everyone is prepped for a lovely Christmas.


----------



## Hillychristie

Rouge H said:


> My vintage 24. Fauborg box clutch and I running errands.
> View attachment 4932468


Wow...your outfit and accessories all match your rouge h (?) clutch


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Dear tpf,

I'm still missing Europe, so brought Ms Constance to a German restaurant this time.

May this X'mas bring you peace, joy and good health


----------



## thyme

Merry Christmas  to those who celebrate and Happy and safe holidays to all!

2020 Xmas card from H, rarity to get a signed and handwritten card nowadays..


----------



## JadeFor3st

DD and I picked up a couple of vases at a recent Hermès floral arrangement session. The flowers we selected were delivered this week. Wishing everyone a safe and happy holiday season!


----------



## MotoChiq

Ms. BBB30, my faithful companion to a last minute trip to Costco


----------



## luvparis21

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4936427
> 
> I’ve not had to carry much, so this  hasn’t been out recently. Today I had documents to take to the Embassy,  so this Chevre B30 SO went out. Hope everyone is prepped for a lovely Christmas.



Merry Christmas!
I love your B30!! Which shade of blue is this? Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

eiffel21 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> I love your B30!! Which shade of blue is this? Thank you


Merry Christmas! It’s Saphir Chevre.


----------



## periogirl28

Out for lunch. Wishing everyone a very Blessed Christmas.


----------



## Selenet

My Hermes Evelyne PM travelling in snow!


----------



## hope77

My husband and our SA kept a very gorgeous secret from me.


----------



## Winiebean

Merry Hermes Christmas


----------



## luvparis21

periogirl28 said:


> Merry Christmas! It’s Saphir Chevre.



Thank you for letting me know, it’s super gorgeous ♥️


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Merry everything and happy always


----------



## RT1

jp824 said:


> This was supposed to go under the tree...
> 
> View attachment 4933157
> 
> But I don’t have that much patience so I ended up taking her out already...
> View attachment 4933161


This photo of you and your Birkin is beyond gorgeous.  
You look so pretty!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## jp824

RT1 said:


> This photo of you and your Birkin is beyond gorgeous.
> You look so pretty!


Thank you.  You’re too kind!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

JadeFor3st said:


> DD and I picked up a couple of vases at a recent Hermès floral arrangement session. The flowers we selected were delivered this week. Wishing everyone a safe and happy holiday season!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937319


What gorgeous pictures! Well done. I didn't even know about H vases.


----------



## jp824

On my weekend errands with my very first B purchased almost 15 years ago!  The ironic part is that I almost turned down this bag as it was a 30 and I only wanted 35...fast forward to present and also 15 years older, my shoulders are really feeling it when I carry my 35s.  Any new purchases now are limited to 30 or 25.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I finally did an unboxing video on my You tube channel. I love this color so much but it is so difficult to capture the true color. It is between Rose Confetti and Rose Azalee! B25 Rose Ete. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Cool Gal

Happy Holidays, H Lovers!


----------



## JadeFor3st

momasaurus said:


> What gorgeous pictures! Well done. I didn't even know about H vases.



Thank you!
Yes, they have various pieces on display.


----------



## marzipanchen

ready for dinner....


----------



## jp824

The roulis has been one of my go to bags lately.  Love how easy it is to get in and out of the bag unlike my Constance which I continue to fumble with at times.


----------



## Dextersmom

Picking up my acai bowl.


----------



## momoc

jp824 said:


> The roulis has been one of my go to bags lately.  Love how easy it is to get in and out of the bag unlike my Constance which I continue to fumble with at times.
> 
> View attachment 4940584



Perfection  you wear it so well

I am more and more convinced that I should get a Roulis!


----------



## hannahsophia

Actually got dressed to go out to dinner tonight!


----------



## jp824

momoc said:


> Perfection  you wear it so well
> 
> I am more and more convinced that I should get a Roulis!


Thanks!  I hope you get the roulis!  It’s such a versatile bag since you can play with the straps too.


----------



## Mariambagaholic

my love


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Rolling to FedEx on the last day of 2020


----------



## periogirl28

Black Box Egee goes to New Year lunch at the Mandarin Oriental. I wish you all a very Happy New Year!


----------



## BBNJ

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4938007


Gorgeous! Is this Gris Perle?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro

BBNJ said:


> Gorgeous! Is this Gris Perle?


hi dear, no not gris Perle , the color is Beton


----------



## BBNJ

mcpro said:


> hi dear, no not gris Perle , the color is Beton


Thank you! I just purchased a B30 in Gris Perle and it looked similar.  Yours is beautiful!


----------



## Mariambagaholic




----------



## mcpro

BBNJ said:


> Thank you! I just purchased a B30 in Gris Perle and it looked similar.  Yours is beautiful!


thank you !  cant wait to see your B's action shot


----------



## xiaoxiao

Oh my goodness love those vases!! Enjoy dear!



JadeFor3st said:


> DD and I picked up a couple of vases at a recent Hermès floral arrangement session. The flowers we selected were delivered this week. Wishing everyone a safe and happy holiday season!
> 
> View attachment 4937317
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937319


----------



## periogirl28

Went to Hermes to pick up some new arrivals.


----------



## jp824

I’m using my 1st Gen Evelyn which has been through the wringer as it’s been my go to bag when my kids were little. It has survived multiple trips to Disney and endless visits to the playgrounds.  It was such a wreck with pipings exposed that I have almost given up on it, but my SA convinced me to send it out for some tlc.  H has brought her back to life! This is still the most comfortable no fuss H bag for me although the roulis is coming in close second.


----------



## am2022

Happy new year TPF H ladies and gents!


----------



## JadeFor3st

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh my goodness love those vases!! Enjoy dear!



Thank you, and Happy New Year!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Just hanging out with some plush friends and reminiscing the time when many of us could travel. The bottle of gifted champagne from Hermès also came in handy. 
Here’s hoping for a better 2021! Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy and many more H New Year!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Two weeks old, but still not ready to take off the stickers  Decided to change her outfit from oran charm to Petit H Italian car


----------



## nymeria

ChicHappens. said:


> Two weeks old, but still not ready to take off the stickers  Decided to change her outfit from oran charm to Petit H Italian car
> 
> View attachment 4945509
> View attachment 4945512


Gorgeous bag! None of my business, and totally get where you're coming from, BUT... please take off the protective stickers. First, after a bit, moisture will get under them and ultimately corrode the metal (and that is unfixable except by replacement). Second, its a beautiful bag- use it and enjoy it!! If I've tread where I shouldn't have, please forgive


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

nymeria said:


> Gorgeous bag! None of my business, and totally get where you're coming from, BUT... please take off the protective stickers. First, after a bit, moisture will get under them and ultimately corrode the metal (and that is unfixable except by replacement). Second, its a beautiful bag- use it and enjoy it!! If I've tread where I shouldn't have, please forgive



ok  I will take it off on Thursday after travelling back home
 Thank you for pushing me to do it. I appreciate it!


----------



## Chrismin

My 10 yo boy (of which I have 3) was kind enough to be my muse as I tried on different scarf ties ... he even has the pout down pat making his mama proud !


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> My 10 yo boy (of which I have 3) was kind enough to be my muse as I tried on different scarf ties ... he even has the pout down pat making his mama proud !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946182



I love it!   The pout,...  And is that his hand on his hip??  What a great model and son he is.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

When we first met


----------



## Chrismin

Haha. I know @loh, I am teaching him life lessons ... scarf tying , the pout and hand on hip .. 


loh said:


> I love it!   The pout,...  And is that his hand on his hip??  What a great model and son he is.


----------



## diane278

[QU


Chrismin said:


> Haha. I know @loh, I am teaching him life lessons ... scarf tying , the pout and hand on hip ..


Talk about life lessons, I think you’re teaching him how to shop patiently with a girlfriend. That’s definitely a skill that will come in handy....


----------



## Yuki85

Happy New Year everyone!!

First day back to the office after one year maternity leave!


----------



## nymeria

Yuki85 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> First day back to the office after one year maternity leave!


Have a great first day back


----------



## Muffin_Top

Hi everyone and a happy new year in good health.
I just received my new-to-me Victoria in gris tourterelle (one of my dream colors).
I am delighted to see that its color matches very well the beige on my Rocabar CSGM, which itself matches my forest green coat.
I wouldn't have managed this willingly 
And I noticed several people glancing at my outfit this morning, that's rather unusual for me.


----------



## Four Tails

Muffin_Top said:


> Hi everyone and a happy new year in good health.
> I just received my new-to-me Victoria in gris tourterelle (one of my dream colors).
> I am delighted to see that its color matches very well the beige on my Rocabar CSGM, which itself matches my forest green coat.
> I wouldn't have managed this willingly
> And I noticed several people glancing at my outfit this morning, that's rather unusual for me.
> View attachment 4946516


This color is fantastic and your outfit is perfect. (Anything forest green makes me swoon.) I love seeing your Victoria shine so elegantly.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Four Tails said:


> This color is fantastic and your outfit is perfect. (Anything forest green makes me swoon.) I love seeing your Victoria shine so elegantly.


Oh thanks, you make me even happier !


----------



## Yuki85

nymeria said:


> Have a great first day back


thank you!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Muffin_Top said:


> Hi everyone and a happy new year in good health.
> I just received my new-to-me Victoria in gris tourterelle (one of my dream colors).
> I am delighted to see that its color matches very well the beige on my Rocabar CSGM, which itself matches my forest green coat.
> I wouldn't have managed this willingly
> And I noticed several people glancing at my outfit this morning, that's rather unusual for me.
> View attachment 4946516


Loving this! so chic and the scarf just pulls everything together to perfection


----------



## anitos

Yuki85 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> First day back to the office after one year maternity leave!


Hi Yuki85 ,
Which size and colour Evelyne is your bag?

Thanks!
Anna


----------



## jenayb

TeeCee77 said:


> When we first met


----------



## jenayb

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up something special in store today!



May I ask who is your dress by?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

JadeFor3st said:


> View attachment 4944950
> 
> View attachment 4944951
> 
> View attachment 4944953
> 
> 
> Just hanging out with some plush friends and reminiscing the time when many of us could travel. The bottle of gifted champagne from Hermès also came in handy.
> Here’s hoping for a better 2021! Wishing everyone a Happy, Healthy and many more H New Year!



I feel like giving your Kelly a hug  So cute!


----------



## Rhl2987

jenaywins said:


> May I ask who is your dress by?


Of course. It's from Co.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

Mariambagaholic said:


> View attachment 4943829


I need this in my life!


----------



## jenayb

Rhl2987 said:


> Of course. It's from Co.



Thank you! It is lovely.


----------



## momasaurus

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4943371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Box Egee goes to New Year lunch at the Mandarin Oriental. I wish you all a very Happy New Year!


I love the Egee but have never even seen on IRL. Can you get an iPhone inside?


----------



## periogirl28

momasaurus said:


> I love the Egee but have never even seen on IRL. Can you get an iPhone inside?


Yes I am very practical and would not  buy a bag or clutch if it didn’t fit my phone. My phone fits in a mini Kelly 20 as well. Even my latest Chanel mini Vanity is the larger size which fits my phone. HTH.


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I am very practical and would not  buy a bag or clutch if it didn’t fit my phone. My phone fits in a mini Kelly 20 as well. Even my latest Chanel mini Vanity is the larger size which fits my phone. HTH.



Thank you for this info. I like the Egee but will need it to fit both my phone and my glasses!


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> Thank you for this info. I like the Egee but will need it to fit both my phone and my glasses!


Well ok that might be a little tough.


----------



## krawford

Muffin_Top said:


> Hi everyone and a happy new year in good health.
> I just received my new-to-me Victoria in gris tourterelle (one of my dream colors).
> I am delighted to see that its color matches very well the beige on my Rocabar CSGM, which itself matches my forest green coat.
> I wouldn't have managed this willingly
> And I noticed several people glancing at my outfit this morning, that's rather unusual for me.
> View attachment 4946516


Congrats on your Victoria find.  I have had my eyes out for Gris T Victoria as well ever since I saw a picture of a woman carrying one very casually with jeans and boots.  I love it!!


----------



## Yuki85

anitos said:


> Hi Yuki85 ,
> Which size and colour Evelyne is your bag?
> 
> Thanks!
> Anna



hi, it is in black with GHW and size 33.


----------



## Blindii

LovingTheOrange said:


> My bags have been untouched for most of 2020, so here’s some homeware! Hermes lamp + wicker tray with barenia handles.
> 
> View attachment 4808832


I love that lamp! Is it vintage?


----------



## Rami00

Mimosa!


----------



## momoc

Rami00 said:


> Mimosa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949928



Ray of sunshine  cheers me up every time I see you post a photo with this beauty especially since you also shoot beautiful photos! I also may be a little biased as a huge yellow lover .


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Mimosa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949928


What a ray of sunshine! Love the deep saturated yellow of your lovely B.


----------



## momoc

Blindii said:


> I love that lamp! Is it vintage?


That’s the Saint Louis Folia lamp, which you can order via your Hermès SA (SL is owned by H).


----------



## Rami00

momoc said:


> Ray of sunshine  cheers me up every time I see you post a photo with this beauty especially since you also shoot beautiful photos! I also may be a little biased as a huge yellow lover .


Aww thank you! I love yellow too


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> What a ray of sunshine! Love the deep saturated yellow of your lovely B.


Thank you so much!  I hope you have been well


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much!  I hope you have been well



I have! Stay safe and healthy out there Rami


----------



## cravin

B30 going out


----------



## heifer

Yesterday in Paris wearing my B30 Black GHW with a carrè wrapped around the handle.


----------



## Blindii

momoc said:


> That’s the Saint Louis Folia lamp, which you can order via your Hermès SA (SL is owned by H).


I had no idea this existed! Thanks for the introduction. Fingers crossed my SA can get one!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

cravin said:


> B30 going out
> 
> View attachment 4950013


I'm loving this whole look, the tweed jacket with a twist, worn with the faded ripped jeans and the chic B with gold hardware.
Its kind of English Aristocrat goes grunge.
SO cool


----------



## cravin

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'm loving this whole look, the tweed jacket with a twist, worn with the faded ripped jeans and the chic B with gold hardware.
> Its kind of English Aristocrat goes grunge.
> SO cool



The wife thanks you for the compliment. We just went to the mall to return some Christmas stuff and I snapped another picture. This time the jacket is opened to Superwoman cape mode.


----------



## louise_elouise

momoc said:


> That’s the Saint Louis Folia lamp, which you can order via your Hermès SA (SL is owned by H).


Id love to see more pictures of this, if you don't mind.  I've always been tempted by this...


----------



## Chrismin

Love the jacket !
Where is it from ?





cravin said:


> The wife thanks you for the compliment. We just went to the mall to return some Christmas stuff and I snapped another picture. This time the jacket is opened to Superwoman cape mode.
> 
> View attachment 4950220


----------



## cravin

Chrismin said:


> Love the jacket !
> Where is it from ?



It’s Sacai.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi, mainly just a lurker here. 
We were invited to a daughter and mommy literally last minute joint birthday mini party (lockdown and corona restrictions allow for only one family to invite). Since it had previously stopped snowing, my box Kelly was allowed to see the light of day. Of course, when we had to leave for curfew, it has started snowing again...


----------



## PinkNek0

Just got this, can’t wait til take it out!!! Even the little one is super excited!


----------



## amna72

My Birkin 25 on her first trip


----------



## jp824

Rami00 said:


> Mimosa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949928


Beautiful bag! Such a cheerful color!


----------



## jp824

PinkNek0 said:


> Just got this, can’t wait til take it out!!! Even the little one is super excited!


Congratulations!  Gorgeous bag! Enjoy!


----------



## jp824

amna72 said:


> My Birkin 25 on her first trip


So pretty.  Enjoy!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## getbetterwithH

amna72 said:


> My Birkin 25 on her first trip


Love the iconic color


----------



## amna72

It fits so well with the hotel lobby


----------



## momasaurus

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I am very practical and would not  buy a bag or clutch if it didn’t fit my phone. My phone fits in a mini Kelly 20 as well. Even my latest Chanel mini Vanity is the larger size which fits my phone. HTH.


Thanks so much. It's just the most gorgeous design...


----------



## periogirl28

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much. It's just the most gorgeous design...


I love the clever clasp and how it matches the rounded contours and it’s oval side profile perfectly. I suspect it’s not an easy clutch to sew either.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Heading out for an afternoon of car shopping


----------



## erinrose

B30


----------



## jp824

Weekend errands with mini lindy


----------



## hers4eva

So beautiful


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi, mainly just a lurker here.
> We were invited to a daughter and mommy literally last minute joint birthday mini party (lockdown and corona restrictions allow for only one family to invite). Since it had previously stopped snowing, my box Kelly was allowed to see the light of day. Of course, when we had to leave for curfew, it has started snowing again...


you look fabulous!


----------



## momoc

louise_elouise said:


> Id love to see more pictures of this, if you don't mind.  I've always been tempted by this...



Sorry that wasn’t my photo - I was replying because I knew what the lamp was. I don’t have one myself but my SA asked me if I would want one before and I know it was quite popular! Let me tag @LovingTheOrange who was the one that posted the photo and maybe she has more photos or thoughts to share!


----------



## SKT114

Kat.Lee said:


> For your curiosity first. Constance reveal:
> Élan black in Box leather with lizard buckle. These were taken in May (when got it) then July. Oh dear, I only took it out once. Not fair from me. Will take it out more. More to be followed. &#128522; Thank you dear.



At first I thought this was an enamel buckle, but  makes it even more special  Congrats!


----------



## SKT114

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much. It's just the most gorgeous design...


My husband said the exact same thing to me. “What’s the point of carrying a purse hat can’t even hold your phone?”


----------



## SKT114

jp824 said:


> Beautiful bag! Such a cheerful color!



This Mimosa is a dream bag. Congratulations


----------



## SKT114

K28 Epsom on the go


----------



## SKT114

K28 Epsom on the go 
View attachment 4953542


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

First time I use an electric bicycle
(wearing warm up fleece+ Active sneaker)


----------



## jp824

SKT114 said:


> K28 Epsom on the go
> View attachment 4953542


Love the casual vibe of your kelly!


----------



## Rockerchic

tlamdang08 said:


> First time I use an electric bicycle
> (wearing warm up fleece+ Active sneaker)
> 
> View attachment 4953548


So nice to see you on this thread. Looks very peaceful. Sending love.


----------



## pearlgrass

PinkNek0 said:


> Just got this, can’t wait til take it out!!! Even the little one is super excited!



Congrats on your B   and your little one is such a cutie pie!!


----------



## pearlgrass

jp824 said:


> Weekend errands with mini lindy
> 
> View attachment 4952344



Wow! Love your mini Lindy   Such a lovely cross body bag! May I know the color?


----------



## jp824

pearlgrass said:


> Wow! Love your mini Lindy   Such a lovely cross body bag! May I know the color?


Thank you! It’s black clemence with gh.


----------



## pearlgrass

jp824 said:


> Thank you! It’s black clemence with gh.



Thanks, jp824! The gold h/w adds a pop on the black


----------



## jenayb

Went for some drinks with GFs the other night and, despite living in a warm climate, def underdressed. Oh well.


----------



## Summerof89

Baby sellier and her sisters


----------



## KN89

mcpro said:


> K28 Blue Indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779343



My SA mentioned this exact bag is coming to our store. Do you feel the indigo looks almost black or is it obviously navy in person? I’m undecided on if the color is for me!


----------



## LOA24

KN89 said:


> My SA mentioned this exact bag is coming to our store. Do you feel the indigo looks almost black or is it obviously navy in person? I’m undecided on if the color is for me!


I recently bought the exact bag with PHW. In darker lights it looks almost black, it's just in direct light that you see the blue tint, however it is a cool toned blue, not like BE or Blue Saphire. I LOVE it! Perfect neutral if you don't want black (which I don't).
See my post:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-2020-bag-offers.1022317/post-34250410


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> First time I use an electric bicycle
> (wearing warm up fleece+ Active sneaker)
> 
> View attachment 4953548


@tlamdang08, i Love this picture, so peaceful!
@Summerof89, I love your baby sellier and older sister!
@lovemylife15, thank you for that description of indigo. It’s helpful and perfect!
@jenaywins, your outfit is perfect for GF night! am twins with you on the sneakers. 
i am alternating my 32 sellier prune,brushed phw, a BV San Marco karung, so black chevron mini reissue and a barenia crinoline Vespa PM phw, mainly  to go furniture shopping; pick up sushi takeout/errands this week. Sieste au Paradis CSGM, Hermes sellier bomber, Chanel jacket, j mendel tweed, and dolce & gabbana trench.  Found out when Trying to squeeze/diet back into stuff already in my closet, that wolford underpinnings and leggings help). reposting SOTD covertures, a winter staple.







thank you @More bags and @DR2014! Am old enough that I can shop vintage from my own closet


----------



## getbetterwithH

Lockdown makes me take a bag to get groceries because I wouldn‘t be using my bags at all otherwise. First outing since last Friday. Epsom Evelyne PM in Taupe. One of the most easy to use bags. The next one will not be Epsom though-I think I can deal with scratches and slouchiness better than stiffness. To each their own as they say. Stay safe and enjoy your weekend !!


----------



## tlamdang08

Walking around the optical center 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
to wait for my daughter ( eyes’s check up)


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, i Love this picture, so peaceful!
> @Summerof89, I love your baby sellier and older sister!
> @lovemylife15, thank you for that description of indigo. It’s helpful and perfect!
> @jenaywins, your outfit is perfect for GF night! am twins with you on the sneakers.
> i am alternating my 32 sellier prune,brushed phw, a BV San Marco karung, so black chevron mini reissue and a barenia crinoline Vespa PM phw, mainly  to go furniture shopping; pick up sushi takeout/errands this week. Sieste au Paradis CSGM, Hermes sellier bomber, Chanel jacket, j mendel tweed, and dolce & gabbana trench.  Found out when Trying to squeeze/diet back into stuff already in my closet. (wolford underpinnings and leggings help). reposting SOTD covertures, a winter staple.
> View attachment 4958444
> View attachment 4958445
> View attachment 4958498
> View attachment 4958499
> View attachment 4958500
> View attachment 4958501


Beautiful bags and outfits - I love the leopard coat!
@jenaywins pretty dress, sneakers and mini C
@getbetterwithH Great look. I love your red lipstick and boots.
@tlamdang08 so pretty


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nashpoo

My first Constance!


----------



## Pampelmuse

It is winter in Scandinavia - finally! Taking my latest bag for a spin in the city.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, i Love this picture, so peaceful!
> @Summerof89, I love your baby sellier and older sister!
> @lovemylife15, thank you for that description of indigo. It’s helpful and perfect!
> @jenaywins, your outfit is perfect for GF night! am twins with you on the sneakers.
> i am alternating my 32 sellier prune,brushed phw, a BV San Marco karung, so black chevron mini reissue and a barenia crinoline Vespa PM phw, mainly  to go furniture shopping; pick up sushi takeout/errands this week. Sieste au Paradis CSGM, Hermes sellier bomber, Chanel jacket, j mendel tweed, and dolce & gabbana trench.  Found out when Trying to squeeze/diet back into stuff already in my closet, that wolford underpinnings and leggings help). reposting SOTD covertures, a winter staple.
> View attachment 4958444
> View attachment 4958445
> View attachment 4958498
> View attachment 4958499
> View attachment 4958500
> View attachment 4958501
> 
> thank you @More bags! Am trying to shop my closet


I love everything here but in particular, that d&g trench and the fab H bomber jacket!!!!


----------



## Winiebean

Quick run to the store, super casual wearing my new kenzo sneakers, super comfy too!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Heading out for a few errands in my H cloak (manteau sans manches) with my Evelyne TPM in tow


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Heading out for a few errands in my H cloak (manteau sans manches) with my Evelyne TPM in tow
> 
> View attachment 4959919


You look great and I envy your very toned arms!


----------



## Kitty S.

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Heading out for a few errands in my H cloak (manteau sans manches) with my Evelyne TPM in tow
> 
> View attachment 4959919





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look great and I envy your very toned arms!


Lol that’s what I noticed right away too!  Those toned arms are most impressive!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Kitty S. said:


> Lol that’s what I noticed right away too!  Those toned arms are most impressive!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look great and I envy your very toned arms!


Thank you!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My DD’s first H bag, RdC mini Evelyn. She’s absolutely thrilled


----------



## Ethengdurst

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Heading out for a few errands in my H cloak (manteau sans manches) with my Evelyne TPM in tow
> 
> View attachment 4959919


You look very chic


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, i Love this picture, so peaceful!
> @Summerof89, I love your baby sellier and older sister!
> @lovemylife15, thank you for that description of indigo. It’s helpful and perfect!
> @jenaywins, your outfit is perfect for GF night! am twins with you on the sneakers.
> i am alternating my 32 sellier prune,brushed phw, a BV San Marco karung, so black chevron mini reissue and a barenia crinoline Vespa PM phw, mainly  to go furniture shopping; pick up sushi takeout/errands this week. Sieste au Paradis CSGM, Hermes sellier bomber, Chanel jacket, j mendel tweed, and dolce & gabbana trench.  Found out when Trying to squeeze/diet back into stuff already in my closet, that wolford underpinnings and leggings help). reposting SOTD covertures, a winter staple.
> View attachment 4958444
> View attachment 4958445
> View attachment 4958498
> View attachment 4958499
> View attachment 4958500
> View attachment 4958501
> 
> thank you @More bags! Am trying to shop my closet


Love your outfits!


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Walking around the optical center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to wait for my daughter ( eyes’s check up)


I have the same sandals.  They’re so comfy that I wish I bought them in every color . What size is your picotin?


----------



## jp824

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My DD’s first H bag, RdC mini Evelyn. She’s absolutely thrilled


Your DD is adorable!  It’s nice that she likes H.  She’s probably already borrowing your bags


----------



## jp824

nashpoo said:


> My first Constance!
> View attachment 4959186


Beautiful  congrats!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## RT1

getbetterwithH said:


> Lockdown makes me take a bag to get groceries because I wouldn‘t be using my bags at all otherwise. First outing since last Friday. Epsom Evelyne PM in Taupe. One of the most easy to use bags. The next one will not be Epsom though-I think I can deal with scratches and slouchiness better than stiffness. To each their own as they say. Stay safe and enjoy your weekend !!
> View attachment 4958583


You look so pretty in this picture.


----------



## jp824

@Pampelmuse - love the contrast of your kelly with your mink! 

@Winiebean - casual, comfy and H is the way to go ❤️

@Birkinorbust2000 - cute outfit!


----------



## jp824

I took DS to the park today to meet up with his friends


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I took DS to the park today to meet up with his friends
> View attachment 4960159


I love this picture! It makes me smile! Thank you so much!
@periogirl28, thank you for describing which small bags in your collection fit your phone. your exchange with @momasaurus about a pair of glasses not being able to fit with the phone in the egee was also extremely helpful! I feel the same way about the oval curves, and it made me recall a prior pic you posted of your cherche midi with leather stretched over the chaine d’ancre. I loved those curves too.
@cravin, your spouse looks great with the crisp B30 contrast against the soft olive scarf, sacai tweed jacket and hoodie.
@PinkNek0, your little one is so so adorable And the phot of the two of you is gorgeous!
@Winiebean , agree your kenzo sneakers are the perfect finishing touch to your fabulous outfit! 
@Birkinorbust2000, I love your H cloak, your bag, and your jewelry, and I aspire to your incredible arms! (hope that didnt sound too weird 
@OuiCestLaVie, your DD looks so happy with her first bag! It’s the perfect pop of a great color! It will be so nice in the future that you will get to share bags with her, and I look forward to seeing more 
@Pampelmuse, I love the pop of cool winter white and phw and smooth leather in contrast to the dark rich texture of your fur coat! Perfect for Scandinavian winter.
@getbetterwithH, I love your whole outfit, the ajcket, skinny jeans and boots with the evelyne PM (i also agree with your slouch preference generally) but the epsom looks fabulous on you! Also am envious of your gorgeous lipstick (ive only worn chapstick since covid began! Also love your prior pic with the box Kelly and hope you will post more often!
@SKT114, love the twilly wrapped Kelly and your blue grey cool toned  nail polish coordinated with your sweater and the contrast of distressed denim! They make the ghw of the Kelly really pop!
Thank you for your kind compliment, @DR2014,  @ChloeClad!


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> I took DS to the park today to meet up with his friends
> View attachment 4960159


Definitely love this!


----------



## asatoasz

jp824 said:


> I took DS to the park today to meet up with his friends
> View attachment 4960159


Love this!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Winiebean said:


> Quick run to the store, super casual wearing my new kenzo sneakers, super comfy too!
> View attachment 4959579


That whole look is perfection. I love everything about it!


----------



## DR2014

Winiebean said:


> Quick run to the store, super casual wearing my new kenzo sneakers, super comfy too!
> View attachment 4959579


LOVE the sneakers!!


----------



## ChloeClad

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, i Love this picture, so peaceful!
> @Summerof89, I love your baby sellier and older sister!
> @lovemylife15, thank you for that description of indigo. It’s helpful and perfect!
> @jenaywins, your outfit is perfect for GF night! am twins with you on the sneakers.
> i am alternating my 32 sellier prune,brushed phw, a BV San Marco karung, so black chevron mini reissue and a barenia crinoline Vespa PM phw, mainly  to go furniture shopping; pick up sushi takeout/errands this week. Sieste au Paradis CSGM, Hermes sellier bomber, Chanel jacket, j mendel tweed, and dolce & gabbana trench.  Found out when Trying to squeeze/diet back into stuff already in my closet, that wolford underpinnings and leggings help). reposting SOTD covertures, a winter staple.
> View attachment 4958444
> View attachment 4958445
> View attachment 4958498
> View attachment 4958499
> View attachment 4958500
> View attachment 4958501
> 
> thank you @More bags and @DR2014! Am old enough that I can shop vintage from my own closet


So many fabulous choices from your closets with so many fun things to do! Enjoy! You look fabulous!


----------



## GoldFish8

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Heading out for a few errands in my H cloak (manteau sans manches) with my Evelyne TPM in tow
> 
> View attachment 4959919


omg you look amazing!!! and thank you so much for posting this. I have been trying to find this vest for my SA to track down and didn't know the name. Thank you thank you!!! how is the sizing on it if you don't mind me asking? I am usually either a 36 or 38 depending on the fit.


----------



## getbetterwithH

RT1 said:


> You look so pretty in this picture.


 thank you


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

GoldFish8 said:


> omg you look amazing!!! and thank you so much for posting this. I have been trying to find this vest for my SA to track down and didn't know the name. Thank you thank you!!! how is the sizing on it if you don't mind me asking? I am usually either a 36 or 38 depending on the fit.


Thanks so much! I’m normally a 38 and was able to get a 36. My shoulders tend to be the reason I need a 38. There are 3 colors available.


----------



## GoldFish8

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Thanks so much! I’m normally a 38 and was able to get a 36. My shoulders tend to be the reason I need a 38. There are 3 colors available.


That’s really helpful! Thank you. After this covid stuff I’ve gained the covid 20 lol.. I’ll probably go with the 38 to be safe. Do you ever wear it loose? Kinda like a long vest? I think I would wear mine like that more often, wonder if the length would be nice with that. I love the black color, I can’t wear the light color, I would ruin that before I even left the store.


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> I have the same sandals.  They’re so comfy that I wish I bought them in every color . What size is your picotin?


picotin 18 bleu nuit


----------



## getbetterwithH

Quick drop off at the dry cleaners, sadly including a pretty dirty H gavroche. All wrapped in my oldest H bag, the toile Garden Party. What a work horse bag!

Forgive  the boots, we got pretty heavy snow yesterday


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

getbetterwithH said:


> Quick drop off at the dry cleaners, sadly including a pretty dirty H gavroche. All wrapped in my oldest H bag, the toile Garden Party. What a work horse bag!
> 
> Forgive  the boots, we got pretty heavy snow yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4961772


Love this look! And Mr. M&M and family!

I’m wearing a brunello cuchinelli shell (there is a warm layer of arterex puffy underneath) with a sage Evelyne Pm both of which I normally save for summer, but what the heck. Will update to add this weeks H in action later
Brunello alpaca wool coat with Victoria 35




thank you @jp824! Back at ya!


----------



## getbetterwithH

880 said:


> Love this look! And Mr. M&M and family!
> 
> I’m wearing a brunello cuchinelli shell (there is a warm layer of arterex puffy underneath) with a sage Evelyne Pm both of which I normally save for summer, but what the heck. Will update to add this weeks H in action later
> 
> View attachment 4961814


I love a light colored bag anytime of the  year. 
The M&Ms (there are more) were a gag gift for our wedding. The hubby and I both share first names starting with an M
we also got M&M bed linens made for us in the most neony colors. We now use those whenever we have one of the present givers as house guests over night


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Love this look! And Mr. M&M and family!
> 
> I’m wearing a brunello cuchinelli shell (there is a warm layer of arterex puffy underneath) with a sage Evelyne Pm both of which I normally save for summer, but what the heck. Will update to add this weeks H in action later
> 
> View attachment 4961814


I love how you’re never without H in your day to day outfits!  Fabulous!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Shopping in San Francisco today  B30


----------



## diane278

Traveling light: Went out hoping to find some new black coffee mugs. My rouge H Calvi went with me and admired a monogrammed towel...no luck with finding the mugs, though...


----------



## ANN-11

Ghillies today.


----------



## jp824

Another casual day with craie B.


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Walking across the Brooklyn Bridge with vintage ostrich Kelly ado pm. I cannot praise enough how beautiful the bag is  super comfortable as well.


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

My love for ostrich


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Birkin 35cm swift leather. Just another day in quarantine


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

porosus croc Constance 23cm. Sold recently as I have too many small bags but with no occasions to use them for


----------



## Hat Trick

diane278 said:


> Traveling light: Went out hoping to find some new black coffee mugs. My rouge H Calvi went with me and admired a monogrammed towel...no luck with finding the mugs, though...
> 
> View attachment 4962154



So, I feel the need to idly ask (and yes, it is a slow day here today), was that black coffee (i.e. no milk) mugs or black (monotone dark colour) coffee mugs?!


----------



## jp824

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> porosus croc Constance 23cm. Sold recently as I have too many small bags but with no occasions to use them for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962412


You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## DR2014

getbetterwithH said:


> Quick drop off at the dry cleaners, sadly including a pretty dirty H gavroche. All wrapped in my oldest H bag, the toile Garden Party. What a work horse bag!
> 
> Forgive  the boots, we got pretty heavy snow yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4961772


You look great! I have been debating a similar Moncler in red. How do you like yours?


----------



## diane278

Hat Trick said:


> So, I feel the need to idly ask (and yes, it is a slow day here today), was that black coffee (i.e. no milk) mugs or black (monotone dark colour) coffee mugs?!


Mugs that are actually black. I finally found some online. I thought it would be easy to find them locally but it wasn’t.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hers4eva

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> My love for ostrich



such a stunning  bolide


----------



## amna72

Having lunch last Sunday with my B30


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ANN-11 said:


> Ghillies today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962316
> View attachment 4962320



Your Ghillies is spectacular and I love your outfit too!


----------



## getbetterwithH

DR2014 said:


> You look great! I have been debating a similar Moncler in red. How do you like yours?


I live in them and have quite a few. They are light an warm. I hate the Central European winter, so I‘m basically always cold between OCT and March


----------



## meluvbags

amna72 said:


> Having lunch last Sunday with my B30



I have the exact same bag and twilly !! love this!


----------



## diane278

Another hands free day with a Calvi.  I got a Covid vaccination today so I just carried keys, Calvi and red licorice in my jacket pocket.  Here, I’m sitting a bit after the injection before being released to leave. (The Calvi is not large enough to hold the card....)


----------



## catin

jp824 said:


> Another casual day with craie B.
> View attachment 4962321


I love that twilly (and craie is great too!) - what is the twilly design named?


----------



## jp824

catin said:


> I love that twilly (and craie is great too!) - what is the twilly design named?


Thanks.  It’s the Three Graces twilly.


----------



## DYH

I dont know why, i’ve been finding it harder to use the bags in 2020 (and now 2021). With so many people suffering, i feel conscious going out w a fancy bag...so i got my hermes fix thru my double face cashmere jacket a few days ago..


----------



## getbetterwithH

diane278 said:


> Another hands free day with a Calvi.  I got a Covid vaccination today so I just carried keys, Calvi and red licorice in my jacket pocket.  Here, I’m sitting a bit after the injection before being released to leave. (The Calvi is not large enough to hold the card....)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963386


Congrats on being able to receive a vaccine. I hope everyone that wants to get it will soon be able to so too


----------



## nymeria

DYH said:


> I dont know why, i’ve been finding it harder to use the bags in 2020 (and now 2021). With so many people suffering, i feel conscious going out w a fancy bag...so i got my hermes fix thru my double face cashmere jacket a few days ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963527


Great jacket! I love the leather details. Is that last years or earlier?


----------



## dsrm

diane278 said:


> Another hands free day with a Calvi.  I got a Covid vaccination today so I just carried keys, Calvi and red licorice in my jacket pocket.  Here, I’m sitting a bit after the injection before being released to leave. (The Calvi is not large enough to hold the card....)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963386


I took the my Calvi also  when I got my vaccine, and try to fit it in there too!


----------



## pearlgrass

jp824 said:


> I took DS to the park today to meet up with his friends
> View attachment 4960159



Love the *pop* color and casual vibe


----------



## DiamondS

Mid week work travel outfit in all black, carrying fjord B35 and Saut Hermès 25


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Another casual day with craie B.
> View attachment 4962321


You make me rethink my aversion to light-colored bags...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DYH

nymeria said:


> Great jacket! I love the leather details. Is that last years or earlier?


Last year. Got it in Feb 2020...  I love it. super light weight and casual...


----------



## Holsby

DiamondS said:


> Mid week work travel outfit in all black, carrying fjord B35 and Saut Hermès 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964086


Hello DiamondS! It is so nice to see you are back! It has been a long time since we last got to see your wonderful bags, like these very good choices! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Onthego

Love my B35 noir togo. Almost 8 years together. Perfect bag for being out of the house for 8-10 hours and you gotta bring everything possible with you, just in case. At the BMW service.


----------



## DrTr

A fun brief trip out to our jeweler today. Each year near our wedding anniversary we get our wedding ring stones/rings  checked and polished. They always look brand new and we love that day each year. We have the best jeweler, and it was so much fun to go see people I adore. Not much socializing in person today, but with all masked and distanced we had a 15 minute visit (part ouside on a 55 degree sunny day!) and a place for me to carry my RP B30!


----------



## diane278

.


DrTr said:


> A fun brief trip out to our jeweler today. Each year near our wedding anniversary we get our wedding ring stones/rings  checked and polished. They always look brand new and we love that day each year. We have the best jeweler, and it was so much fun to go see people I adore. Not much socializing in person today, but with all masked and distanced we had a 15 minute visit (part ouside on a 55 degree sunny day!) and a place for me to carry my RP B30!
> 
> View attachment 4965054


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> .
> 
> Happy Anniversary!


Thank you!  Congrats on vax and love your Calvi.


----------



## diane278

Finally got the call to pick up a newly framed painting. Now...where to hang it??? Took my octogone because it’s easy to carry with one free hand.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Finally got the call to pick up a newly framed painting. Now...where to hang it??? Took my octogone because it’s easy to carry with one free hand.
> 
> View attachment 4965288


Fantastic piece!  I just ADORE your taste in art (and bags, decor, table, etc.).
Enjoy!


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> A fun brief trip out to our jeweler today. Each year near our wedding anniversary we get our wedding ring stones/rings  checked and polished. They always look brand new and we love that day each year. We have the best jeweler, and it was so much fun to go see people I adore. Not much socializing in person today, but with all masked and distanced we had a 15 minute visit (part ouside on a 55 degree sunny day!) and a place for me to carry my RP B30!
> 
> View attachment 4965054


Stunning!!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Finally got the call to pick up a newly framed painting. Now...where to hang it??? Took my octogone because it’s easy to carry with one free hand.
> 
> View attachment 4965288


Even though you wish to be a minimalist wanna be,  love that you keep bringing art into your lovely home! Art is like oxygen


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Fantastic piece!  I just ADORE your taste in art (and bags, decor, table, etc.).
> Enjoy!


Thank you! I’m addicted. And it’s too easy to purchase art online. This painting came from Canada but I have gotten several from artists in Spain. 



DrTr said:


> Even though you wish to be a minimalist wanna be,  love that you keep bringing art into your lovely home! Art is like oxygen


I don’t even try to stop myself anymore. I want to hang more art in my closet (which is only 12’ long) but I do need clothes to wear...


----------



## TeeCee77

Mesmerized by this beauty!


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Mesmerized by this beauty!


Unbelievably GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Mini Evie Etoupe. Going to DS school to pick up Distance Learning supplies... not my most elegant bag but definitely the most used.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jp824

DrTr said:


> A fun brief trip out to our jeweler today. Each year near our wedding anniversary we get our wedding ring stones/rings  checked and polished. They always look brand new and we love that day each year. We have the best jeweler, and it was so much fun to go see people I adore. Not much socializing in person today, but with all masked and distanced we had a 15 minute visit (part ouside on a 55 degree sunny day!) and a place for me to carry my RP B30!
> 
> View attachment 4965054


Beautiful!


----------



## jp824

TeeCee77 said:


> Mesmerized by this beauty!


It’s beautiful and looks on you!


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4966753
> 
> Mini Evie Etoupe. Going to DS school to pick up Distance Learning supplies... not my most elegant bag but definitely the most used.


Love it!  How much can you fit in a mini?


----------



## jp824

diane278 said:


> Finally got the call to pick up a newly framed painting. Now...where to hang it??? Took my octogone because it’s easy to carry with one free hand.
> 
> View attachment 4965288


What a lovely piece!


----------



## jp824

I love this selfie that my DD took of herself while picking out her favorite bag that she would want to inherit someday.


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Love it!  How much can you fit in a mini?


Honestly not alot. Just my phone, car keys and tiny hand sanitizer. Maybe a calvi?


----------



## Chrismin

Tried to post yesterday but didn’t go through — trying again 
Poste et Cavalerie sweater .
Happy weekend !


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> I love this selfie that my DD took of herself while picking out her favorite bag that she would want to inherit someday.
> 
> View attachment 4966985


lovely daughter photograph and bag!!  She has superb taste


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Heading out for a casual dinner with family in my H sweaters and with my B25 Touch


----------



## periogirl28

Well since I am staying in as much as I can, I am doing an Inventory and Inspection check of my collection. Sending some sunshine to everyone, as yellow is the Pantone color for 2021. To a better year ahead!


----------



## jp824

DrTr said:


> lovely daughter photograph and bag!!  She has superb taste


Thank you


----------



## JadeFor3st

jp824 said:


> I love this selfie that my DD took of herself while picking out her favorite bag that she would want to inherit someday.
> 
> View attachment 4966985


She did a good job with the selfie! It looks like something you see on an advertisement page. 
I was just thinking your DD and my DD both have the same mindset.


----------



## jenayb

My BFF surprised me with a cake last night during an early bday dinner with the girls.


----------



## nymeria

A thoughtful friend and an IMPRESSIVELY talented baker! Happy BD and many more


----------



## jenayb

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Heading out for a casual dinner with family in my H sweaters and with my B25 Touch
> 
> View attachment 4967611



Seriously a dream bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jenayb

nymeria said:


> A thoughtful friend and an IMPRESSIVELY talented baker! Happy BD and many more



Thank you!  

I was STUNNED when it came out. She nailed it!!!!!


----------



## hers4eva

I love your birthday cake  .... best cake ever 




jenaywins said:


> My BFF surprised me with a cake last night during an early bday dinner with the girls.
> 
> View attachment 4968681
> 
> View attachment 4968682
> 
> View attachment 4968683


----------



## jp824

jenaywins said:


> My BFF surprised me with a cake last night during an early bday dinner with the girls.
> 
> View attachment 4968681
> 
> View attachment 4968682
> 
> View attachment 4968683


Happy bday!  That cake looks too pretty to eat!


----------



## Chrismin

Happy bd !!


jenaywins said:


> My BFF surprised me with a cake last night during an early bday dinner with the girls.
> 
> View attachment 4968681
> 
> View attachment 4968682
> 
> View attachment 4968683


----------



## Hillychristie

So my 16 yo daughter is now taller than me...hopefully she will learn to appreciate my H collection in due time


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

My kelly 32 vintage version without a strap - got a non Hermes croc strap and hubby said it was a terrible idea  I could care less because it is so comfortable to wear


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

jp824 said:


> You have a beautiful collection!


Thank you!Very happy to be able to share my collection on this forum.


----------



## am2022

I used a 45 inch chain in the past and recently switched to a 55 inch length! Couldn’t be happier - will post photos soon  of it worn !


----------



## DYH

A bangle & bracelet kinda of a day. First time out for the mini kelly bracelet
ps - that is a mini kelly even though it doesnt look it on the pix cant


----------



## DYH

A bangle & bracelet kinda of a day. First time out for the mini kelly bracelet
ps - that is a mini kelly even though it doesnt look it on the pix cant
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4968903


----------



## Hermes Zen

No where to go except around the house. But switched out my bag charms to these rooroo's for the occasion.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Two pics:

First, my homemade white chocolate mousse with a passion fruit gel topping on my Passifolia plate 





And a different kind of Hermes in action pic - I'm moving apartments this weekend so here are all my H scarves, bracelets and earrings packed into a suitcase! I will be transporting it myself to keep all my preciousssss safe


----------



## catsinthebag

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> My kelly 32 vintage version without a strap - got a non Hermes croc strap and hubby said it was a terrible idea  I could care less because it is so comfortable to wear
> View attachment 4968853



You should post this in the “How to Wear a Kelly Casually” thread!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Off to get my nails done with my Feu Clemence Massai


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> So my 16 yo daughter is now taller than me...hopefully she will learn to appreciate my H collection in due time
> View attachment 4968793


Both of you look Lovely ... I can't believe that Lunar New Year is coming. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momoc

ajaxbreaker said:


> Two pics:
> 
> First, my homemade white chocolate mousse with a passion fruit gel topping on my Passifolia plate
> 
> View attachment 4969147
> 
> 
> 
> And a different kind of Hermes in action pic - I'm moving apartments this weekend so here are all my H scarves, bracelets and earrings packed into a suitcase! I will be transporting it myself to keep all my preciousssss safe
> 
> View attachment 4969152



That mousse looks delicious!

Also, good luck with moving! Hoping everything goes super smoothly for you (and your precious orange boxes, of course )


----------



## Tonimichelle

jenaywins said:


> My BFF surprised me with a cake last night during an early bday dinner with the girls.
> 
> View attachment 4968681
> 
> View attachment 4968682
> 
> View attachment 4968683


Oh wow! Love that!


----------



## Bagaholic222

getbetterwithH said:


> Off to get my nails done with my Feu Clemence Massai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969305


Beautiful Massai!


----------



## Grrrace

Grocery shopping on my day chilly day off! KTG and Acte III shawl


----------



## getbetterwithH

Bagaholic222 said:


> Beautiful Massai!


Thank you. The color really is so bright and cheery, but because of the slouchiness, it’s incredibly hard getting things in and out.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

momoc said:


> That mousse looks delicious!
> 
> Also, good luck with moving! Hoping everything goes super smoothly for you (and your precious orange boxes, of course )


Thank you momoc!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

getbetterwithH said:


> Off to get my nails done with my Feu Clemence Massai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969305


Oh gosh Its been the longest time since I had my nails done with all the lockdowns here! My hair is unkempt my nails are a mess..the list goes on !
But back to you ...You look great, love your hair and your Massai is heavenly ! It actually makes me want an orange bag!


----------



## getbetterwithH

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh gosh Its been the longest time since I had my nails done with all the lockdowns here! My hair is unkempt my nails are a mess..the list goes on !
> But back to you ...You look great, love your hair and your Massai is heavenly ! It actually makes me want an orange bag!



thank you so much. Lockdown week 12 here I think, so I feel you. All studios and beauty places are closed, but we are still allowed to see 1 friend, and one of my friends bought all the necessary equipment for gel nails during the first lockdown. She promised to treat me today to tide me over until the pros are allowed to take over again. Since my skills are nonexistent, I’ll happily take it. At least you are so much better at vaccinations than we are!!!
While the Massai is not my most practical bag, it certainly has made me appreciate the vibrant (and of course signature) color. I also would love to get another orange bag.


----------



## bagnut1

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> My kelly 32 vintage version without a strap - got a non Hermes croc strap and hubby said it was a terrible idea  I could care less because it is so comfortable to wear
> View attachment 4968853


Hubby very wrong!


----------



## diane278

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> My kelly 32 vintage version without a strap - got a non Hermes croc strap and hubby said it was a terrible idea  I could care less because it is so comfortable to wear
> View attachment 4968853


I love your strap with your bag...and with the rest of your outfit.


----------



## nymeria

ajaxbreaker said:


> Two pics:
> 
> First, my homemade white chocolate mousse with a passion fruit gel topping on my Passifolia plate
> 
> View attachment 4969147
> 
> 
> 
> And a different kind of Hermes in action pic - I'm moving apartments this weekend so here are all my H scarves, bracelets and earrings packed into a suitcase! I will be transporting it myself to keep all my preciousssss safe
> 
> View attachment 4969152



Smart girl!! You never trust your presciousssss to anyone!! ( It's amazing what I could fit into my carry-on, so I get you totally!)
And wow, that mousse looks amazing


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

jenaywins said:


> My BFF surprised me with a cake last night during an early bday dinner with the girls.
> 
> View attachment 4968681
> 
> View attachment 4968682
> 
> View attachment 4968683


Yummy!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

jenaywins said:


> Seriously a dream bag.


Thanks, I do love it.


----------



## foonyy

Celebrate my dear friend birthday 2 weeks ago, Kelly happily hang out with LV


----------



## greentea81

its been years since i last log in purseforum.. glad i still remember my password...

this is my first birkin (not my first hermes though)... hopefully more birkins to come...

It's Birkin 35 Rose Tyrien/ Rubis Epsom PHW


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

Brunello sweater and 32 prune Kelly, brushed phw yesterday. Since it’s snowing, thought I would pull out some bags I never seem to wear: shiny croc chaine d’ancre bag on an Evelyne strap, ghw; silver chèvre H clutch, phw; JPG shoulder birkin I; and, new to me custom rescue art vache liegee B30 from @docride: matte gray metallic exterior, navy interior, brushed phw. I should add, its not exactly navy. . .its a velvet indigo in some light; with hints of Colvert teal in others. Here is a pic of Brunello alpaca coat with the 30B
I am waiting on another art rescue from @docride. . . A cross between a camo, expressionist B35 Togo, phw. Probably a plum interior Last two pics, still in process. These last two bags were specifically purchased with the intention of giving them a new second life And @docride is an artist!


----------



## xmktn

Taking her out for some much needed vitamin D.


----------



## pillsandpurses

Feels good to wear something other than scrubs to work every now and then  
Ikat H net scarf 140 in marine/bleu dur/ciel


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

diane278 said:


> I love your strap with your bag...and with the rest of your outfit.


Thank you


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

xmktn said:


> Taking her out for some much needed vitamin D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970937


Is that a sellier Birkin 25????drooling...


----------



## xmktn

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Is that a sellier Birkin 25????drooling...


Yes! Still counting my lucky . I grabbed her and ran out of the store as fast as I could before my SA changed her mind.


----------



## Selenet

My bag today, vintage Hermes. Not sure of the model, it's from the year 1985. Gifted by my mother. ☺️


----------



## Ulf

Selenet said:


> My bag today, vintage Hermes. Not sure of the model, it's from the year 1985. Gifted by my mother. ☺


That looks like a a Trim, and they are back in production. Great bags.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4971185
> 
> My bag today, vintage Hermes. Not sure of the model, it's from the year 1985. Gifted by my mother. ☺


Yes, a Trim. The original models featured a Pochette inside. Two bags in one.


----------



## TeeCee77

Grocery adventure


----------



## DYH

Been avoiding using fancy bags during the pandemic but cannot resist anymore. Taking danse out for a spin


----------



## nymeria

DYH said:


> Been avoiding using fancy bags during the pandemic but cannot resist anymore. Taking danse out for a spin
> 
> View attachment 4971938


I go with that too. I use my bags and scarves  every day.. Cheers me up, hope for the future... who knows? But sitting in the closet doesn't help me. So off to work we go!


----------



## DrTr

nymeria said:


> I go with that too. I use my bags and scarves  every day.. Cheers me up, hope for the future... who knows? But sitting in the closet doesn't help me. So off to work we go!


love your danse DYH and I’m with you nymeria. I’m still WFH, but I always “carry” a nice bag of two to the couch or my home office, and on days with Zoom I wear an H scarf always (covers my comfy clothes well  ).


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Grocery adventure


GORGEOUS! Anemone rocks!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Brunello sweater and 32 prune Kelly, brushed phw yesterday. Since it’s snowing, thought I would pull out some bags I never seem to wear: shiny croc chaine d’ancre bag on an Evelyne strap, ghw; silver chèvre H clutch, phw; JPG shoulder birkin I;
> View attachment 4970300
> View attachment 4970302
> View attachment 4970307
> View attachment 4970314


Oh my! that Prune Kelly! sublime !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4971185
> 
> My bag today, vintage Hermes. Not sure of the model, it's from the year 1985. Gifted by my mother. ☺


oh! the colour! and its in great condition I'm thinking its a Trim


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

DYH said:


> Been avoiding using fancy bags during the pandemic but cannot resist anymore. Taking danse out for a spin
> 
> View attachment 4971938


I love the shoes you are wearing! great style-do you mind me asking where they're from?


----------



## diane278

We went out to a western wear store to purchase a baby gift...my _cowgirl_ fit in perfectly...


----------



## DYH

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love the shoes you are wearing! great style-do you mind me asking where they're from?


awww. thank you! they are from  N°21  - it's from a few years ago but think they might still be making similar styles!


----------



## jp824

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4971185
> 
> My bag today, vintage Hermes. Not sure of the model, it's from the year 1985. Gifted by my mother. ☺


Beautiful! Love the patina on this bag!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Brunello sweater and 32 prune Kelly, brushed phw yesterday. Since it’s snowing, thought I would pull out some bags I never seem to wear: shiny croc chaine d’ancre bag on an Evelyne strap, ghw; silver chèvre H clutch, phw; JPG shoulder birkin I;
> View attachment 4970300
> View attachment 4970302
> View attachment 4970307
> View attachment 4970314


You have an amazing collection!  That silver chevre !


----------



## jp824

DYH said:


> Been avoiding using fancy bags during the pandemic but cannot resist anymore. Taking danse out for a spin
> 
> View attachment 4971938


Love the casual vibe of your kelly danse!


----------



## momasaurus

getbetterwithH said:


> Yes, a Trim. The original models featured a Pochette inside. Two bags in one.


So interesting. I love trims. Is that extra little leather connecting piece for the pochette?


----------



## lisawhit

Togo 30 black birkin with gold hardware


----------



## getbetterwithH

What happens when the highlight of your week is the grocery run? You grab the Paris Bombay to get your bag fill black Vache Liegee in mint condition, so please ignore the smudges, must be my dirty camera


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh my! that Prune Kelly! sublime !





jp824 said:


> You have an amazing collection! That silver chevre


Thank you so much for your kind words, @maxroxxherhandbags and @jp824!
@getbetterwithH, I love your paris Bombay and your trumpet sleeved top!


----------



## Rockerchic

Braving the icy cold winds to go try on some tennis necklaces... the only thing getting me out in the ice is more ICE!


----------



## Hillychristie

Really love my etain K25, goes with almost any outfit and takes me from day to night. Nowadays, I really cherish the chance to be able to dine outdoors with friends and under the mesmerising fairy lights   
Happy weekend, tpf


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

diane278 said:


> We went out to a western wear store to purchase a baby gift...my _cowgirl_ fit in perfectly...
> View attachment 4972974
> 
> View attachment 4972983



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

Hillychristie said:


> Really love my etain K25, goes with almost any outfit and takes me from day to night. Nowadays, I really cherish the chance to be able to dine outdoors with friends and under the mesmerising fairy lights
> Happy weekend, tpf
> View attachment 4974317
> View attachment 4974318



Such a pretty bag! And I love the background with the lights!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

Rose tyrien compact bearn


----------



## jp824

Hillychristie said:


> Really love my etain K25, goes with almost any outfit and takes me from day to night. Nowadays, I really cherish the chance to be able to dine outdoors with friends and under the mesmerising fairy lights
> Happy weekend, tpf
> View attachment 4974317
> View attachment 4974318


Gorgeous bag with a beautiful background!


----------



## jp824

It was freezing today but we had an appointment with our architect and contractor within a 15 min walking distance.  Had no choice but to bundle up so definitely needed a hands free bag so I can keep my hands in my pockets!


----------



## xmktn

getbetterwithH said:


> What happens when the highlight of your week is the grocery run? You grab the Paris Bombay to get your bag fill black Vache Liegee in mint condition, so please ignore the smudges, must be my dirty camera
> View attachment 4973798


I can totally relate here!! Was in the same situation today.


----------



## xmktn

Dragged DH to the store with me just so I could get some fresh air and because I wanted to wear my white boots at least once this season.


----------



## pearlgrass

xmktn said:


> Dragged DH to the store with me just so I could get some fresh air and because I wanted to wear my white boots at least once this season.
> View attachment 4974426



You look _STUNNING_!


----------



## am2022

Constance wallet on a chain today !


----------



## catsinthebag

amacasa said:


> Constance wallet on a chain today !



Could you ID your scarf? It’s beautiful!


----------



## oranGetRee

My accessories and bag for today


----------



## skyqueen

xmktn said:


> Dragged DH to the store with me just so I could get some fresh air and because I wanted to wear my white boots at least once this season.
> View attachment 4974426





pearlgrass said:


> You look _STUNNING_!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## am2022

Thank you - sure it’s Tigre royal by Vauzelles - this is a 140 cm silk ! 


catsinthebag said:


> Could you ID your scarf? It’s beautiful!


----------



## Pampelmuse

It is really cold today. On my way to the supermarket with ”Formule chic” and my new Evelyne in vert cypres ( first time I use her).


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

I have never been a bag inside of bag person. Nothing like a pandemic to change my mind.


----------



## CocoLover27

On my way to see my SA ! Excited to go shopping!


----------



## getbetterwithH

xmktn said:


> Dragged DH to the store with me just so I could get some fresh air and because I wanted to wear my white boots at least once this season.
> View attachment 4974426


 I bought white Sergio Rossi boots this past summer when everything was almost back to normal in Europe. Have only worn them once yet, when I took a picture for this very threat, also on a trip to the grocery store. Hope vaccinations can make a difference soon, and not only for fashion related reasons!

love your boots btw


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

CocoLover27 said:


> On my way to see my SA ! Excited to go shopping!


Here in London on what feels like never ending 3rd lockdown I'm excited just seeing your picture and imagining being able to go shopping for anything other than food


----------



## getbetterwithH

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Here in London on what feels like never ending 3rd lockdown I'm excited just seeing your picture and imagining being able to go shopping for anything other than food


2nd lockdown but week 12 or 13 (who’s counting), and I so feel you. I’ve basically ordered all of my and my daughter’s clothes online for 11 months now. I just want to look at pretty things instead of fresh produce for a change. We might be done with this one after Valentine’s day


----------



## jp824

Had to bundle up again today but happy to be outside.


----------



## xmktn

pearlgrass said:


> You look _STUNNING_!





skyqueen said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## xmktn

getbetterwithH said:


> I bought white Sergio Rossi boots this past summer when everything was almost back to normal in Europe. Have only worn them once yet, when I took a picture for this very threat, also on a trip to the grocery store. Hope vaccinations can make a difference soon, and not only for fashion related reasons!
> 
> love your boots btw


Thank you - and you totally right!! Better to take our precious babies to the grocery store than to leave them collecting dust at home. Cost per wear!!


----------



## xmktn

getbetterwithH said:


> 2nd lockdown but week 12 or 13 (who’s counting), and I so feel you. I’ve basically ordered all of my and my daughter’s clothes online for 11 months now. I just want to look at pretty things instead of fresh produce for a change. We might be done with this one after Valentine’s day


Hilarious but so true! This is why I come to TPF for doses of eye candy.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Taking a sunbath at -13 degrees with my Evelyne on her first trip.


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Taking a sunbath at -13 degrees with my Evelyne on her first trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975613


A beautyful green colour on your Evelyne in the splendid sunshine! That must have been a nice first experience for her!


----------



## TeeCee77

No where to go ... decided to go play in the sun ☀


----------



## jp824

About to head out to meet a friend before the snow storm traps us at home again and decided that it will be a pink day.   Sadly, the snow flurries started coming down early this afternoon so I had to turn back and swap this birdie for my more practical black clemence mini lindy.


----------



## Four Tails

I had a long list of pre-snowstorm errands to run both days this past weekend in the bitter cold and snow, and I absolutely did not feel like grabbing a big bag each time I got out of the car or when I had to schlep several heavy grocery bags up from the garage. The TPM can be worn while my seatbelt is fastened so I never have to touch it or take it off.


----------



## Wiggerl

Good evening, here is my „holy Family”


----------



## xmktn

Wiggerl said:


> Good evening, here is my „holy Family”


“Holy” smokes!!


----------



## ANN-11

Today


----------



## pearlgrass

Wiggerl said:


> Good evening, here is my „holy Family”



Gorgeous H collection


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

@Wiggerl, love your H collection and your LV sprouse scarf collection too.

@jp824, love your roulis and your Constance and the rest of your gorgeous collection too! I remember the photo of your DD with your lime birkin and clic16, and I can also imagine her happily borrowing these colorful bags too! 

@TeeCee77 , that violet birdie is beautiful

vintage from my own closet issey miyake bubble wrap jacket, powder blue polar fleece lining, faux fur collar,  from 1992;
Vache liegee 30B matte metallic blue gray art birkin, midnight blue green interior, brushed phw, by @docride,
Athleta camo leggings


----------



## jp824

Wiggerl said:


> Good evening, here is my „holy Family”


Beautiful collection!


----------



## jp824

Four Tails said:


> I had a long list of pre-snowstorm errands to run both days this past weekend in the bitter cold and snow, and I absolutely did not feel like grabbing a big bag each time I got out of the car or when I had to schlep several heavy grocery bags up from the garage. The TPM can be worn while my seatbelt is fastened so I never have to touch it or take it off.
> 
> View attachment 4975985


Love this!  Which red is this?


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> @Wiggerl, love your H collection and your LV sprouse scarf collection too.
> 
> @jp824, love your roulis and your Constance and the rest of your gorgeous collection too! I remember the photo of your DD with your lime birkin and clic16, and I can also imagine her happily borrowing these colorful bags too!
> 
> @TeeCee77 , that violet birdie is beautiful
> 
> vintage from my own closet issey miyake bubble wrap jacket, powder blue polar fleece lining, faux fur collar,  from 1992;
> Vache liegee 30B matte metallic blue gray art birkin, midnight blue green interior, brushed phw, by @docride,
> Athleta camo leggings
> View attachment 4977168


You have amazing memory!  Yes, my DD is certainly all over the Constance.  You have a fabulous closet by the way . I wish I can shop in your closet


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> You have amazing memory!  Yes, my DD is certainly all over the Constance.  You have a fabulous closet by the way . I wish I can shop in your closet


Awwwh! Thank you so much @jp824, @DR2014, @Rockerchic, @SomethingGoodCanWork, @maxroxxherhandbags, and @loh For all of your sweet comments below! Hugs
@Rockerchic i thought i had posted the both of my recent @docride art rescue birkins, but maybe I posted on the art bag thread. First pic is the 35B Togo expressionist camo, iridescent raisin grape interior . (Originally white Togo). actual action pic of me with the bag is much lighter and cooler in the pic than IRL)
Second one is the 30B Vache liegee, blue gray exterior, midnight blue greeen interior and the one I wore above (30B color is truest IRL t9 the photo with the flap) both bags are brushed PHW. @docride is an artist And I’m grateful to be given the opportunity to give these bags a second life!

35B before/after








30B before/after


----------



## aisham

It might be winter ... but in my heart, it will always feel like summer  ..




K 25 epsom, rose extreme, PHW
Kelly Twilly bag charm tadalak, rose lipstick, GHW
Kelly pocket compact wallet , epsom, jaune amber , GHW


----------



## Wiggerl

xmktn said:


> “Holy” smokes!!



Thank you so much


----------



## Wiggerl

pearlgrass said:


> Gorgeous H collection


Thank you so much


----------



## Wiggerl

Good Morning,

here is my birkin 30. Bought in December 2020.


----------



## EmilyM111

Was just comparing colours


----------



## adb

aisham said:


> It might be winter ... but in my heart, it will always feel like summer  ..
> 
> View attachment 4977205
> 
> 
> K 25 epsom, rose extreme, PHW
> Kelly Twilly bag charm tadalak, rose lipstick, GHW
> Kelly pocket compact wallet , epsom, jaune amber , GHW


Lovely 
That jaune ambre epsom will brighten any gloomy day. Such a sunshine!
This pic made me want a k25 sellier ghw in jaune ambre epsom...


----------



## Emily_Ed

I love Hermes shoes


----------



## starlitgrove

Took this new-to-me out for a quick take away coffee run


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> @Wiggerl, love your H collection and your LV sprouse scarf collection too.
> 
> @jp824, love your roulis and your Constance and the rest of your gorgeous collection too! I remember the photo of your DD with your lime birkin and clic16, and I can also imagine her happily borrowing these colorful bags too!
> 
> @TeeCee77 , that violet birdie is beautiful
> 
> vintage from my own closet issey miyake bubble wrap jacket, powder blue polar fleece lining, faux fur collar,  from 1992;
> Vache liegee 30B matte metallic blue gray art birkin, midnight blue green interior, brushed phw, by @docride,
> Athleta camo leggings
> View attachment 4977168


I love all your looks, @880!


----------



## loh

880 said:


> @Wiggerl, love your H collection and your LV sprouse scarf collection too.
> 
> @jp824, love your roulis and your Constance and the rest of your gorgeous collection too! I remember the photo of your DD with your lime birkin and clic16, and I can also imagine her happily borrowing these colorful bags too!
> 
> @TeeCee77 , that violet birdie is beautiful
> 
> vintage from my own closet issey miyake bubble wrap jacket, powder blue polar fleece lining, faux fur collar,  from 1992;
> Vache liegee 30B matte metallic blue gray art birkin, midnight blue green interior, brushed phw, by @docride,
> Athleta camo leggings
> View attachment 4977168




I love this whole ensemble!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

aisham said:


> It might be winter ... but in my heart, it will always feel like summer  ..
> 
> View attachment 4977205
> 
> 
> K 25 epsom, rose extreme, PHW
> Kelly Twilly bag charm tadalak, rose lipstick, GHW
> Kelly pocket compact wallet , epsom, jaune amber , GHW




I couldn't agree more.  Love the colors!


----------



## Four Tails

jp824 said:


> Love this!  Which red is this?


Thank you! It's my favorite red, rouge casaque. For some reason it looks a little less vibrant uploaded here on tPF, but it is amazing and even more crisp in person. Not pictured from the weekend was the matching RC epsom CDC under my sweater and jacket. Nobody was going to see it, but I wore it because rouge casaque is such a mood lifter.


----------



## xmktn

Wh


nikka007 said:


> Was just comparing colours
> 
> View attachment 4977238


What beautiful pops of color!  I’m a neutral bag girl but this makes me want to swing to the other side.


----------



## diane278

Taking my Evie and my surplus 10 lbs out to run some errands.....


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Lindy 26.


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> @Wiggerl, love your H collection and your LV sprouse scarf collection too.
> 
> @jp824, love your roulis and your Constance and the rest of your gorgeous collection too! I remember the photo of your DD with your lime birkin and clic16, and I can also imagine her happily borrowing these colorful bags too!
> 
> @TeeCee77 , that violet birdie is beautiful
> 
> vintage from my own closet issey miyake bubble wrap jacket, powder blue polar fleece lining, faux fur collar,  from 1992;
> Vache liegee 30B matte metallic blue gray art birkin, midnight blue green interior, brushed phw, by @docride,
> Athleta camo leggings
> View attachment 4977168


You are so cool!!! How did I miss a big fabulous picture of this custom birkin?? point me in the right direction to see lots of shots! @docride is amazing!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

880 said:


> @Wiggerl, love your H collection and your LV sprouse scarf collection too.
> 
> @jp824, love your roulis and your Constance and the rest of your gorgeous collection too! I remember the photo of your DD with your lime birkin and clic16, and I can also imagine her happily borrowing these colorful bags too!
> 
> @TeeCee77 , that violet birdie is beautiful
> 
> vintage from my own closet issey miyake bubble wrap jacket, powder blue polar fleece lining, faux fur collar,  from 1992;
> Vache liegee 30B matte metallic blue gray art birkin, midnight blue green interior, brushed phw, by @docride,
> Athleta camo leggings
> View attachment 4977168


Fantastic! Vintage Miyake  Will we ever be taken on a full tour in your amazing closet?!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Lovely bags but ugh I LOVE those LV scarves!  I only have the brown one and I an so glad I bought it years ago 


Wiggerl said:


> Good evening, here is my „holy Family”


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> @Wiggerl, love your H collection and your LV sprouse scarf collection too.
> 
> @jp824, love your roulis and your Constance and the rest of your gorgeous collection too! I remember the photo of your DD with your lime birkin and clic16, and I can also imagine her happily borrowing these colorful bags too!
> 
> @TeeCee77 , that violet birdie is beautiful
> 
> vintage from my own closet issey miyake bubble wrap jacket, powder blue polar fleece lining, faux fur collar,  from 1992;
> Vache liegee 30B matte metallic blue gray art birkin, midnight blue green interior, brushed phw, by @docride,
> Athleta camo leggings
> View attachment 4977168


LOVE your jacket! I too have clothes from the 90's that I still wear..I firmly believe that if you buy well designed things well made they never go out of style (only trouble in my case is an expanding post menopause hip and waist which means I've a few fabulous skirts I cant let go of but sadly make me look like a sausage!) also I'm a bit besotted with your customised Birkins! just so cool and arty and special!!!!!!
Finally stay warm AND safe


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Awwwh! Thank you so much @jp824, @DR2014, @Rockerchic, @SomethingGoodCanWork, and @loh! Hugs
> @Rockerchic i thought i had posted the both of my recent @docride art rescue birkins, but maybe I posted on the art bag thread.  the 30B VL, blue gray exterior, midnight blue greeen interior is the one I wore above (color is truest IRL t9 the photo with the flap. The newest one is the 35B Togo expressionist camo, iridescent prune plum interior . (Originally white Togo) both bags are brushed PHW. @docride is an artist And I’m grateful to be given the opportunity to give these bags a second life!
> 
> View attachment 4977803
> View attachment 4977804
> View attachment 4977806
> View attachment 4977807
> View attachment 4977964
> View attachment 4977809
> 
> 30B
> View attachment 4977815
> View attachment 4977814
> View attachment 4977813


The expressionist camo one is AMAZING!!!!!! 
just..WOW! and I love the colour of the other one..its like the moon on water..magical!
If you and Doc ever open a business together I'll be beating down the door for one of your creations..you're a great team!


----------



## Purrsey

Just need seatbelts.


----------



## DYH

Tues is for mini lindy and glittery camouflage cdgn! (Pls excuse the perpetually messy entrance room!)


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> Awwwh! Thank you so much @jp824, @DR2014, @Rockerchic, @SomethingGoodCanWork, @maxroxxherhandbags, and @loh For all of your sweet comments below! Hugs
> @Rockerchic i thought i had posted the both of my recent @docride art rescue birkins, but maybe I posted on the art bag thread. First pic is the 35B Togo expressionist camo, iridescent raisin grape interior . (Originally white Togo). Second one is the 30B Vache liegee, blue gray exterior, midnight blue greeen interior and the one I wore above (color is truest IRL t9 the photo with the flap. both bags are brushed PHW. @docride is an artist And I’m grateful to be given the opportunity to give these bags a second life!
> 
> 35B before/after
> 
> View attachment 4977809
> View attachment 4977807
> View attachment 4977964
> View attachment 4977803
> View attachment 4978156
> 
> 30B before/after
> View attachment 4978149
> View attachment 4977813
> View attachment 4978154
> View attachment 4977814


Thanks for posting!! Been somewhat distracted by lots of irl things and haven't kept up on this subforum as much as I'd like to. Very cool!! Hope you are staying well in our blizzard!! xo


----------



## Rockerchic

Kelly 28 off for errands! Purchased this strap from Etsy... what are your thoughts on length? Wondering if I got one s bit too long??


----------



## diane278

Rockerchic said:


> Kelly 28 off for errands! Purchased this strap from Etsy... what are your thoughts on length? Wondering if I got one s bit too long??


I think it’s all perfect...I love your entire outfit!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

nikka007 said:


> Was just comparing colours
> 
> View attachment 4977238


Lovely colors, what green is it my dear?


----------



## mcmrks




----------



## getbetterwithH

Friday grocery store run with a Clemence Manile bag in Havane.


----------



## jp824

Rockerchic said:


> Kelly 28 off for errands! Purchased this strap from Etsy... what are your thoughts on length? Wondering if I got one s bit too long??


You look great!  I think the strap length is fine.


----------



## jp824

getbetterwithH said:


> Friday grocery store run with a Clemence Manile bag in Havane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980792


Casual chic!  Love the boots!


----------



## jp824

I had to look presentable in a zoom meeting today and decided to accessorize with a bag even though I am only walking back to my desk and my bag is empty


----------



## getbetterwithH

jp824 said:


> I had to look presentable in a zoom meeting today and decided to accessorize with a bag even though I am only walking back to my desk and my bag is empty
> 
> View attachment 4980962



my bag was empty too today  that bag is so gorgeous, congrats, so so lovely.

my shoes are at least 5 years old and from Acne, and very comfy, so thanks!


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> I think it’s all perfect...I love your entire outfit!


@Rockerchic, +1 with @diane278. You look amazing! Hope everything is good with you and that you were successful shopping for the diamond necklace!

@jp824, @getbetterwithH, I love your bag and outfit combos. IMO, if empty bag makes us smilewhen we sling it over our arm.  it still counts as cost per wear


----------



## Rockerchic

@diane278 @880 @jp824 Thank you so much for the input. I really love a crossbody on the Kelly and shoulderbagstraps on Etsy makes really nice ones for a super price. I just ordered another  one!

@880 necklace shopping was a major success!


----------



## boo1689

Anyone wanna join Chiquita for some ?? Cheers~~


----------



## Wiggerl

My Evelyne in Action


----------



## Wiggerl

Me and my „Goldie“ ♥️


----------



## Hillychristie

Spring blooms...visited the local store to get my farandole necklace polished and it's restored to shine in minutes


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

Taking my Etoupe Halzan 31 and my Farandole ring out on a snowy day!


----------



## LOA24

Hillychristie said:


> Spring blooms...visited the local store to get my farandole necklace polished and it's restored to shine in minutes
> View attachment 4981585
> View attachment 4981586


May I ask, is it free of charge? TIA


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

I spent most of my time in WFM dodging employees who fill delivery orders at warp speed. The produce department was especially challenging.  Fiji apples and bananas were in high demand. I‘ll need a nap to recover....even my Evie is tired!


----------



## Hillychristie

lovemylife15 said:


> May I ask, is it free of charge? TIA


Yes, it's FOC and the lovely SA gave me a polishing cloth too.


----------



## LOA24

Hillychristie said:


> Yes, it's FOC and the lovely SA gave me a polishing cloth too.


Thank you! Really considering the Farandole Necklace


----------



## jp824

diane278 said:


> I spent most of my time in WFM dodging employees who fill delivery orders at warp speed. The produce department was especially challenging.  Fiji apples and bananas were in high demand. I‘ll need a nap to recover....even my Evie is tired!


Love the strap on your Evie!


----------



## yoyo89

Hillychristie said:


> Spring blooms...visited the local store to get my farandole necklace polished and it's restored to shine in minutes
> View attachment 4981585
> View attachment 4981586



I never knew before that we can take the silver jewelries to the store to restore them!! Do you mind sharing how much is this service? Thanks！


----------



## jp824

DD dragged me to Williamsburg in Brooklyn today since she wanted to check out some thrift stores she saw on TikTok.  Mini lindy is the perfect bag for such excursion.  The second pic is my 14yr old DD with the dress she found thrifting today and modeling it with my sandals and mini k.  She’s growing up too quickly


----------



## Hillychristie

yoyo89 said:


> I never knew before that we can take the silver jewelries to the store to restore them!! Do you mind sharing how much is this service? Thanks！


It's FOC


----------



## Ethengdurst

When you try to take a selfie but has a toddler who loves to photobomb you...


----------



## DrTr

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4982397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you try to take a selfie but has a toddler who loves to photobomb you...


but it’s so much fun to photobomb!! What a cutie. And love your C too


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Out and about with my kelly box calf 35 from the 60s.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Omg J, A looks amazing!!!  I still remember her as a toddler 



jp824 said:


> DD dragged me to Williamsburg in Brooklyn today since she wanted to check out some thrift stores she saw on TikTok.  Mini lindy is the perfect bag for such excursion.  The second pic is my 14yr old DD with the dress she found thrifting today and modeling it with my sandals and mini k.  She’s growing up too quickly
> View attachment 4982242
> View attachment 4982243


----------



## am2022

My first Kelly dog - rose México alligator with RGHW!


----------



## couturequeen

Stacking today


----------



## jenayb

Headed to grab sushi the other night.


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4982397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you try to take a selfie but has a toddler who loves to photobomb you...


Toddlers are great photobombers!  You look great with Miss C!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jp824

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Out and about with my kelly box calf 35 from the 60s.


I love older box calf bags and your bag looks great!


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg J, A looks amazing!!!  I still remember her as a toddler


Thanks @xiaoxiao!  Time flies, right. She’ll be taller than me soon!


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Toddlers are great photobombers!  You look great with Miss C!


Thanks dear !


----------



## Ethengdurst

jenaywins said:


> Headed to grab sushi the other night.
> 
> View attachment 4983202


Gorgeous!


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> DD dragged me to Williamsburg in Brooklyn today since she wanted to check out some thrift stores she saw on TikTok.  Mini lindy is the perfect bag for such excursion.  The second pic is my 14yr old DD with the dress she found thrifting today and modeling it with my sandals and mini k.  She’s growing up too quickly
> View attachment 4982242
> View attachment 4982243


That’s a great dress! It’s from a thrift store?


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> That’s a great dress! It’s from a thrift store?


Yes, she found it for $50!  It’s a vintage dress that is much better made than dresses nowadays.


----------



## skyqueen

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Out and about with my kelly box calf 35 from the 60s.


The patina! Gorgeous


----------



## tlamdang08

Lunch for the kids.
Mushroom, carrots, ground pork soup.
Rotisserie chicken wings.
The last dish I did not do anything except cutting them in pieces.
White rice
And H deco in action...


----------



## ILQA

Going for a shopping day for DD and DS with my new B35 Tressage ... but to be honest I had to switch at the last second to another bag because the weather was getting awful


----------



## Hermesfeu

tlamdang08 said:


> Lunch for the kids.
> Mushroom, carrots, ground pork soup.
> Rotisserie chicken wings.
> The last dish I did not do anything except cutting them in pieces.
> White rice
> And H deco in action...
> 
> View attachment 4983994



Looks delicious!


----------



## angelicskater16

Harlow’s modeling her new necklace


----------



## smallfry

angelicskater16 said:


> Harlow’s modeling her new necklace


Harlow is gorgeous!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you so much!!! 





smallfry said:


> Harlow is gorgeous!


----------



## Hillychristie

I am enjoying my H journey lately by buying the less coverted bags with the specs  I want since I already bought the BKC. Swooning over my new etoupe Pico 18 and my orchids in the office are blooming.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hope this is a good sign for the new year


----------



## xmktn

jp824 said:


> I had to look presentable in a zoom meeting today and decided to accessorize with a bag even though I am only walking back to my desk and my bag is empty
> 
> View attachment 4980962


Cute!!! You and the bag!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Yes...I hung my BdC shoulder bag on the door handle of my car....but I have a legitimate excuse. I didn't realize the painting was going to be a bit big for my not big car.  So, rather than put the bag on the ground, I hung it on the door. Only later did I realize I could have thrown it into the back seat.  
Live & learn....


----------



## getbetterwithH

diane278 said:


> Yes...I hung my BdC shoulder bag on the door handle of my car....but I have a legitimate excuse. I didn't realize the painting was going to be a bit big for my not big car.  So, rather than put the bag on the ground, I hung it on the door. Only later did I realize I could have thrown it into the back seat.
> Live & learn....
> 
> View attachment 4985202



love the painting!!

if I hung the bag there, I would have forgotten it...happened to a Bearn Wallet on the roof of my car (small woman, big car)


----------



## diane278

getbetterwithH said:


> love the painting!!
> 
> if I hung the bag there, I would gave forgotten it...happened to a Bearn Wallet on the roof of my car (small woman, big car)


Thank you. She looks much better out of the plastic bag.  I had considered putting her in the trunk but there wasn’t room. My error was forgetting to close the trunk, so I started hearing beeping noises as I drove away.  It’s always something.....


----------



## jp824

xmktn said:


> Cute!!! You and the bag!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## surfer

Out at the beach with this wash scarf whose name I forgot


----------



## Luvhcv

surfer said:


> Out at the beach with this wash scarf whose name I forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985802


Love!  Can I ask what size is your Rolex datejust?


----------



## surfer

Luvhcv said:


> Love!  Can I ask what size is your Rolex datejust?


I think 31!


----------



## Luvhcv

surfer said:


> I think 31!


It’s stunning


----------



## surfer

Luvhcv said:


> It’s stunning


Thank you! I managed to get it under rrp and it was brand new. Feel very grateful


----------



## DR2014

surfer said:


> Thank you! I managed to get it under rrp and it was brand new. Feel very grateful


@surfer, what does rrp stand for? Thanks!


----------



## LouiseCPH

On my way out - with CSGM Chasse en Inde - to catch the last rays of sunshine on a beautiful winter day


----------



## Hat Trick

DR2014 said:


> @surfer, what does rrp stand for? Thanks!



Probably recommended retail price.


----------



## Sofiko

LouiseCPH said:


> On my way out - with CSGM Chasse en Inde - to catch the last rays of sunshine on a beautiful winter day


One of my favorites


----------



## surfer

DR2014 said:


> @surfer, what does rrp stand for? Thanks!


Yes it’s recommended retail price. Basically I got a contact who was able to get me this beauty for less than the boutique price, but it’s brand new and made for me by Rolex Switzerland via an order through an authorised Rolex dealer  I checked in so many rolex AD and no one had them so this worked out so well for me.


----------



## DR2014

surfer said:


> Yes it’s recommended retail price. Basically I got a contact who was able to get me this beauty for less than the boutique price, but it’s brand new and made for me by Rolex Switzerland via an order through an authorised Rolex dealer  I checked in so many rolex AD and no one had them so this worked out so well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986402
> View attachment 4986403


It's beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## surfer

DR2014 said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you dear


----------



## diane278

I found a linen coat in the closet to wear today (gray, of course) with my verrou. I really love this bag....


----------



## periogirl28

Rouge Casaque Kelly 25 GHW celebrates the Lunar New Year.


----------



## xmktn

A casual day skipping and hopping around with my best “cost-per-wear” bag!   Used to not care for it but it has definitely grown on me!! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Rockerchic

‘Galentine’s Day’ ...out shopping with my best girlfriends!


----------



## Wiggerl

Good Morning from munich.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Picking up takeout omakase in the snow. With my HG Bleu Paon B35 GHW


----------



## Wiggerl

I Love the blue of your birkin


----------



## LVinCali

CrackBerryCream said:


> Picking up takeout omakase in the snow. With my HG Bleu Paon B35 GHW


Beautiful Birkin!  And I know that restaurant very well.  Stocked up on sake, my freezer is full of their freezer packs right now and we did their omakase last week.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Wiggerl said:


> I Love the blue of your birkin



Thank you! It reminds me of the beach and ocean. My very favourite colour  much needed with the current weather. Btw. hello from Berlin 



LVinCali said:


> Beautiful Birkin!  And I know that restaurant very well.  Stocked up on sake, my freezer is full of their freezer packs right now and we did their omakase last week.



Thank you! Do you like both land and ocean freezer sets? They sound divine. I loved the omakase. The plating was the most complex I ever did for "takeout food", but so worth it


----------



## Wiggerl

My Goldie Enjoy the fire


----------



## steffysstyle

Was trying out new spring trousers and took out miss B for mod shots!


----------



## DR2014

steffysstyle said:


> Was trying out new spring trousers and took out miss B for mod shots!
> 
> View attachment 4990356


OOOh @steffysstyle! I adore this look! Can you tell us about your coat, too? Thanks!


----------



## steffysstyle

DR2014 said:


> OOOh @steffysstyle! I adore this look! Can you tell us about your coat, too? Thanks!



Thank you! The wool jacket is Weekend Max Mara and is from their AW20 collection - https://world.weekendmaxmara.com/p-we5086020906016-rapace-camel


----------



## boomer1234

Really struggling to tie the twilly bow today....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Happy Valentine's Day!  I thought my Rouge de Coeur (Red Heart) Birkin would be perfect to use today. 

*Our family loves orchids, and I thought the flowers on this one were too beautiful not share. Enjoy!


----------



## DR2014

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you! The wool jacket is Weekend Max Mara and is from their AW20 collection - https://world.weekendmaxmara.com/p-we5086020906016-rapace-camel


Thank you so much!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Lindy 26 and Rodeo, ready to go for thenday


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Gold Evelyne .. for easy day


----------



## NervousNellie

Bolide’s first ride.


----------



## Ethengdurst

The other day when I took DH for his 2nd dose of covid vaccine


----------



## loh

Ethengdurst said:


> The other day when I took DH for his 2nd dose of covid vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991470



Omg, that is so cute!!  

And congrats to your DH for getting his 2nd shot.  Wishes for good health for both of you!


----------



## Ethengdurst

loh said:


> Omg, that is so cute!!
> 
> And congrats to your DH for getting his 2nd shot.  Wishes for good health for both of you!


Thanks! Stay safe as well!


----------



## krawford

NervousNellie said:


> Bolide’s first ride.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991310


Always good to see a Bolide. Is that Gold?


----------



## NervousNellie

krawford said:


> Always good to see a Bolide. Is that Gold?



Yes! With PHW. Such a great bag.


----------



## am2022

my gosh - I think I just died and went to heaven !!!! Eeeekkkkk so beautiful !


surfer said:


> Yes it’s recommended retail price. Basically I got a contact who was able to get me this beauty for less than the boutique price, but it’s brand new and made for me by Rolex Switzerland via an order through an authorised Rolex dealer  I checked in so many rolex AD and no one had them so this worked out so well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986402
> View attachment 4986403


----------



## surfer

amacasa said:


> my gosh - I think I just died and went to heaven !!!! Eeeekkkkk so beautiful !


Awe thank you so much!!


----------



## xmktn

ILQA said:


> Going for a shopping day for DD and DS with my new B35 Tressage ... but to be honest I had to switch at the last second to another bag because the weather was getting awful


You look amazing!!! Love your outfit!!


----------



## surfer

Out and about with my H goodies in the past week  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Purrsey

Still her today. Because so nice for a short day out (when you don’t need handsfree).


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Stansy

Delivered yesterday, worn today:


----------



## ILQA

xmktn said:


> You look amazing!!! Love your outfit!!


Thank you very much Xmktn !!!


----------



## Wiggerl

Chilling....


----------



## tlamdang08

This morning went out for Ash Wednesday mass.


----------



## lili45

steffysstyle said:


> Was trying out new spring trousers and took out miss B for mod shots!
> 
> View attachment 4990356


Just so elegant...! Perfect!


----------



## lili45

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Out and about with my kelly box calf 35 from the 60s.


Gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

Out doing errands when I decided to enjoy French fries and a soda with M & H.
No....not Megan & Harry. I‘m referring to the original M & H.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> Out doing errands when I decided to enjoy French fries and a soda with M & H.
> No....not Megan & Harry. I referring to the original M & H.
> 
> View attachment 4995090


I never eat Macdonalds (ever!) but the paring of your beautiful bag and perfectly hued Calvi make me actually WANT Maccy D's fries!!
THIS...ladies is what over 3 months of lockdown does to a gal....Or do I blame Hermes...or @diane278 for taking such great photos?


----------



## diane278

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I never eat Macdonalds (ever!) but the paring of your beautiful bag and perfectly hued Calvi make me actually WANT Maccy D's fries!!
> THIS...ladies is what over 3 months of lockdown does to a gal....Or do I blame Hermes...or @diane278 for taking such great photos?


I eat both their fries & hash browns, as long as they’re fresh & hot.


----------



## amna72

On my way to the desert!!!


----------



## Stansy

Glénan Double Tour and Rivale Mini - étoupe and nata look quite nice together!


----------



## momasaurus

Ethengdurst said:


> The other day when I took DH for his 2nd dose of covid vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991470


What a great way to tame that shopping bag charm (which I looooove)


----------



## momasaurus

tlamdang08 said:


> This morning went out for Ash Wednesday mass.


You look lovely, as always!


----------



## Wiggerl

Vienna in November 2019


----------



## tlamdang08

momasaurus said:


> You look lovely, as always!


Thank you very much for your sweet words!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## getbetterwithH

diane278 said:


> Out doing errands when I decided to enjoy French fries and a soda with M & H.
> No....not Megan & Harry. I‘m referring to the original M & H.
> 
> View attachment 4995090



did just that on Wednesday. First fries in a year I think. Heaven


----------



## katandkay

My sweet red hot fire engine...


----------



## Ethengdurst

momasaurus said:


> What a great way to tame that shopping bag charm (which I looooove)


Thanks! Yeah it was bothering me that it was dropping lower than the bag so.


----------



## Ethengdurst

amna72 said:


> On my way to the desert!!!


You look fab!


----------



## Hihihigh

Celebrated Lunar New Year with my first Kelly!


----------



## amna72

Ethengdurst said:


> You look fab!


Thank you so much


----------



## DrTr

Hihihigh said:


> View attachment 4996511
> 
> Celebrated Lunar New Year with my first Kelly!


Yay - she’s gorgeous and congrats on your first!


----------



## Venessa84

Not quite in action as I'm not in warm weather but looking forward to rocking this combo this summer


----------



## jp824

Hihihigh said:


> View attachment 4996511
> 
> Celebrated Lunar New Year with my first Kelly!


Congratulations on your first K!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## jp824

Venessa84 said:


> Not quite in action as I'm not in warm weather but looking forward to rocking this combo this summer
> 
> View attachment 4997212


Love seeing this pic after all the snow we’ve been getting.


----------



## chanelliel

after a long week, mr. chan and I went on a stroll around the mall with ms bleu today ~


----------



## Hihihigh

jp824 said:


> Congratulations on your first K!  Beautiful bag!


Thank you DrTr and jp824! So grateful to be able to share my excitement on this forum!


----------



## nymeria

Hihihigh said:


> View attachment 4996511
> 
> Celebrated Lunar New Year with my first Kelly!


Beautiful! Many like GHW with gold , but I prefer this look with the PHW. Makes it a bit more modern/clean for me. It's a wonderful classic bag-use and enjoy it!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Vintage Barenia Evy for a walk (and yes I need to put some leather balm on it...).




And what I wished I was wearing (not that a Jige inside a B makes much sense, but for the sake of the pic...). Bleu Frida, Bleu Paon and Bleu Izmir.


----------



## nymeria

CrackBerryCream said:


> Vintage Barenia Evy for a walk (and yes I need to put some leather balm on it...).
> 
> View attachment 4997658
> 
> 
> And what I wished I was wearing (not that a Jige inside a B makes much sense, but for the sake of the pic...). Bleu Frida, Bleu Paon and Bleu Izmir.
> 
> View attachment 4997662


Well, the barenia is great- I'm happy to take her for a spin anytime!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boomer1234

Probably doesn’t completely match but I love my little girl. I told her she was my favorite and not to tell her sisters


----------



## catsinthebag

CrackBerryCream said:


> Vintage Barenia Evy for a walk (and yes I need to put some leather balm on it...).
> 
> View attachment 4997658
> 
> 
> And what I wished I was wearing (not that a Jige inside a B makes much sense, but for the sake of the pic...). Bleu Frida, Bleu Paon and Bleu Izmir.
> 
> View attachment 4997662



I need a barenia Evelyne in my life! And the tropical colors of your Jige and B are making me long for spring...


----------



## tlamdang08

K25 at the church


----------



## jenayb

tlamdang08 said:


> K25 at the church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998205



How gorgeous.


----------



## tlamdang08

jenaywins said:


> How gorgeous.


Thank youuu


----------



## jp824

On my way to the office to get some work done this morning with my double sens and off to H in the afternoon to pick up my H unicorn and then my first vaccine shot after!


----------



## NervousNellie

jp824 said:


> On my way to the office to get some work done this morning with my double sens and off to H in the afternoon to pick up my H unicorn and then my first vaccine shot after!
> View attachment 4999418


Stunning bag!! I’ve wanted a double sens for work as well. Sounds like you have a wonderful day ahead!


----------



## loh

jp824 said:


> On my way to the office to get some work done this morning with my double sens and off to H in the afternoon to pick up my H unicorn and then my first vaccine shot after!
> View attachment 4999418



Sounds like a great day!  Congrats on getting your first vaccine shot and your H unicorn.  Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## jp824

NervousNellie said:


> Stunning bag!! I’ve wanted a double sens for work as well. Sounds like you have a wonderful day ahead!





loh said:


> Sounds like a great day!  Congrats on getting your first vaccine shot and your H unicorn.  Looking forward to seeing pictures!


Thank you @NervousNellie and @loh!  It’s been a long day and not sure if I’m more excited about the vaccine or the bag..lol. Will share pics as soon as I get a chance!


----------



## DYH

CrackBerryCream said:


> Vintage Barenia Evy for a walk (and yes I need to put some leather balm on it...).
> 
> View attachment 4997658


I have a mini evy in barenia. No leather balm. All scratched up and i LOVE IT!!! (And love yours!!!)


----------



## DYH

Today is a mini day. Mini lindy, mini kelly bracelet and mini rivale


----------



## xmktn

Taking my K28 in vert marquis out for some much needed retail therapy.


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> On my way to the office to get some work done this morning with my double sens and off to H in the afternoon to pick up my H unicorn and then my first vaccine shot after!
> View attachment 4999418


How was your shot? More importantly, how was the trip to the boutique?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Enjoying the sunshine today


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> How was your shot? More importantly, how was the trip to the boutique?


My arm is a little sore but otherwise I’m good.  And the trip to H is always eventful ...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DiamondS

Spin at the airport security’s merry go round..


----------



## jenayb

Out and about with my  earlier today - it's been so sunny and nice here!


----------



## NervousNellie

Ms. Kelly’s first trip to the office


----------



## surfer

Off to vca with my favourite bag


----------



## Solday

I’ve bought a new beauty todayhard to say no to Kelly dance


----------



## loh

Miss B and I enjoying the glorious weather before the rain returns.


----------



## Wiggerl

My lazy Goldie


----------



## NervousNellie

Solday said:


> I’ve bought a new beauty todayhard to say no to Kelly dance
> 
> View attachment 5001558


Beautiful bag! I've been wondering whether to add it to my wishlist.


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

I really cannot stop admiring this fjord hac 32


----------



## Rockerchic

loh said:


> Miss B and I enjoying the glorious weather before the rain returns.
> 
> View attachment 5001721


@loh, what color is that? Very pretty glowing in the sunshine!


----------



## loh

Rockerchic said:


> @loh, what color is that? Very pretty glowing in the sunshine!



Thank you!  She is marron d'inde.  She is newly acquired and I was on the fence about getting her, and then keeping her, but I think she's growing on me.  I needed a warm staple, carry around everywhere, under the radar color, and I think she fits the bill.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Went grocery shopping with my Gold Swift B35. I only put the dry stuff in the B. Frozen, liquid etc goes into a regular grocery bag. While I'm not super careful with my bags I wouldn't want liquid from frozen durian in it


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> I really cannot stop admiring this fjord hac 32


DREAM BAG


----------



## Wiggerl

What a great bag in Swift


----------



## Wiggerl

CrackBerryCream said:


> Went grocery shopping with my Gold Swift B35. I only put the dry stuff in the B. Frozen, liquid etc goes into a regular grocery bag. While I'm not super careful with my bags I wouldn't want liquid from frozen durian in it
> View attachment 5002970



what a great Birkin in Swift


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cool Gal

Taking my K28 out to the mall...I can’t believe my Rodeo is suitable for her


----------



## Cool Gal

Double-posting. Deleted!


----------



## loh

surfer said:


> Off to vca with my favourite bag



A beautiful B.  I love the chevre and the contrast stitching.   I can see why she's your favorite bag.


----------



## loh

CrackBerryCream said:


> Went grocery shopping with my Gold Swift B35. I only put the dry stuff in the B. Frozen, liquid etc goes into a regular grocery bag. While I'm not super careful with my bags I wouldn't want liquid from frozen durian in it
> View attachment 5002970



I love how functional B35's are.  I can't even imagine spilled durian on the bag.    Good thing mommy takes care of her!


----------



## leechiyong

I bought this scarf a few months ago, but finally got to wear it out as I had to drop by office today.  The Colliers et Chiens and Regate scarf ring, folded to highlight one of my dogs that I swear one of mine modeled for (she could have at least have gotten me one instead of making me buy it!):


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My Bleu Marine croc C18 had its first outing since it came home with me a few months ago. The weather was nice when I left home but soon it started raining and I was a little freaked out. Luckily it came back home Safe and sound.


----------



## chicgirl616

Taking my mini mosaique out for the first time. ☺️ She is so beautiful, in Rose Extreme.


----------



## Lejic

chicgirl616 said:


> Taking my mini mosaique out for the first time. ☺️ She is so beautiful, in Rose Extreme.


Love it! Love the top, too.


----------



## tlamdang08

Today’s outfit


----------



## honhon

DiamondS said:


> Spin at the airport security’s merry go round..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000995


what leather is this?


----------



## adb

CrackBerryCream said:


> Went grocery shopping with my Gold Swift B35. I only put the dry stuff in the B. Frozen, liquid etc goes into a regular grocery bag. While I'm not super careful with my bags I wouldn't want liquid from frozen durian in it
> View attachment 5002970


Gold in swift is divine!


----------



## Hillychristie

Thankful for another weekend eating ice cream with my family, hope you enjoy yours with your loved ones too


----------



## Barbiebird

Does anyone have a pic wearing the O‘Maillon pendant? Thx


----------



## tpm1224

Wearing my daily essentials, cdc ring, glenan bracelet, clic h and Apple Watch 6.

Also carrying my first Hermès bag, Evelyne pm. Picture of the bag was from my office yesterday.


----------



## periogirl28

On the resort shuttle boat to the mall. Staycation in Hermes. Happy weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> Today’s outfit
> 
> View attachment 5003610


So Chic, I love your boots-You are as elegant as the beautiful dishes you present to us.


----------



## tlamdang08

Found her in my bed...


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> Found her in my bed...
> View attachment 5004335


LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!  Thank you tlamdang08 for sharing! Put a BIG smile on my face!


----------



## tlamdang08

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> So Chic, I love your boots-You are as elegant as the beautiful dishes you present to us.


Thank you very much. 
You can find the boots from Equestrian / rider/ women. I love them.


----------



## Carrierae

Out shopping today.


----------



## elle woods

Carrierae said:


> Out shopping today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004737


Love the entire ensemble! Is that a 25 or 28? And etain ghw?


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Taking my hac to IKEA


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Waiting


----------



## momasaurus

CrackBerryCream said:


> Went grocery shopping with my Gold Swift B35. I only put the dry stuff in the B. Frozen, liquid etc goes into a regular grocery bag. While I'm not super careful with my bags I wouldn't want liquid from frozen durian in it
> View attachment 5002970


SWIFT!!! I just want to stroke that bag. So beautiful~!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes S/S 2021 skirt and clogs in action, on staycation. Thank you for all the previous likes, they are much appreciated.


----------



## oranGetRee

Flowers and Evelyne


----------



## tlamdang08

Church’s duty today


----------



## jp824

Running errands


----------



## sf_newyorker

WFH can equal digital eye strain. So when I take ocular breaks I focus on this happy item (charm added because it gives me a bigger smile) in the distance.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> WFH can equal digital eye strain. So when I take ocular breaks I focus on this happy item (charm added because it gives me a bigger smile) in the distance.
> 
> View attachment 5006142



That's a pretty awesome site for your eyes to rest on.  

What kind of handle protectors do you have on your B?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> That's a pretty awesome site for your eyes to rest on.
> 
> What kind of handle protectors do you have on your B?


I’ve been using handle protectors called Love Handles by nosacrificebags. They can be purchased on Etsy, are reasonably priced ($30-$40 USD) and come in an array of colors and sizes. The vendor ships out of Florida so I typically receive my order within a business week. And best of all, I can throw them in the wash after each use!


----------



## tlamdang08

At the PO


----------



## diane278

On my way to the dentist. My Verrou’s first trip there. I love getting my teeth cleaned so much that I have it done 4 times a year....although I’ve missed two during the pandemic.


----------



## tadhana

B35 and trail sneakers


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> On my way to the dentist. My Verrou’s first trip there. I love getting my teeth cleaned so much that I have it done 4 times a year....although I’ve missed two during the pandemic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006315


So chic!    Love the espadrilles too!  I am getting mine out in exactly one month regardless of the East Coast weather.......


----------



## Jen123

Nearly 3 weeks later and I still can't believe this bag is mine!! My first time out with her!


----------



## am2022

Change of twilly for BBK ! ❤


----------



## Ethengdurst

Jen123 said:


> Nearly 3 weeks later and I still can't believe this bag is mine!! My first time out with her!


Congrats! I would be so happy too!


----------



## Jen123

Ethengdurst said:


> Congrats! I would be so happy too!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## diane278

It’s one of those days when it looked warm out but I ended up changing from a t-shirt into a sweater, because the weather was just teasing me. And I’m now spacing my errands out so I have more reasons to leave the house....today with a Medor 29.


----------



## Allurex112

A weekend in Philly, after visiting the Barnes Foundation with a Bleu Nuit Kelly 28 in Togo.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Our daughter will be attending grammar school after finishing elementary school this summer.  To celebrate the occasion of our first meeting at the school, I dug out my (only ) B35 Epson in Rouge H.
We hope that with the start of the new school, we can all hope for a little more normalcy and thus for a few more fancy bag outings


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

getbetterwithH said:


> Our daughter will be attending grammar school after finishing elementary school this summer. Surprisingly enough we had a real in person meeting with the guidance counselor at the new school. To celebrate the occasion, I dug out my (only ) B35 Epson in Rouge H.
> After basically missing at least half of two school years, and suffering through the loss of her teacher to a very unexpected fatal heart attack in 2019, we are very proud of our daughter’s perseverance and achievements. This very special bag (at least for me) hasn‘t seen the light of day since fall 2020.
> We hope that with the start of the new school, we can all hope for a little more normalcy and thus for a few more fancy bag outings
> FYI, we moved to a more rural Part of the country a few years ago, and Birkins are rarer than unicorns, even though it‘s a pretty affluent crowd here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008971


Well done to your daughter! 
Your Birkin is SO beautiful! is it really Epsom?!
Wow..


----------



## getbetterwithH

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Well done to your daughter!
> Your Birkin is SO beautiful! is it really Epsom?!
> Wow..


Hi. Thank you. And yes, definitely and unfortunately Epsom.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Waiting for my son while he was having a haircut ...


What salon are you at? Those chairs look luxe!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ylesiya

Managed to get this full silver CDC and absolutely loving it!!!


----------



## NervousNellie

Ylesiya said:


> Managed to get this full silver CDC and absolutely loving it!!!
> View attachment 5009605


Beautiful! Looks so chic!


----------



## NervousNellie

Jen123 said:


> Nearly 3 weeks later and I still can't believe this bag is mine!! My first time out with her!


Congrats! Stunning bag!


----------



## Dupsy

Ms. Kelly and vintage Cuillers d’afrique scarf


----------



## DrTr

you look gorgeous! kelly, scarf and all


----------



## NervousNellie

Dupsy said:


> Ms. Kelly and vintage Cuillers d’afrique scarf


Stunning!!


----------



## Jen123

NervousNellie said:


> Congrats! Stunning bag!


Thank you!!!


----------



## manomi

My first kelly!! This has been my dream bag since 3,4 yrs. The color is vert verone. Soooo excited ❤️


----------



## nymeria

manomi said:


> My first kelly!! This has been my dream bag since 3,4 yrs. The color is vert verone. Soooo excited ❤


Congratulations! Well worth waiting for. Take her out for a spin tomorrow and just enjoy!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Reaching out for my K28 Noir after an awesome Omakase dinner.


----------



## Dupsy

NervousNellie said:


> Stunning!!



Thank you!


----------



## 1LV

steffysstyle said:


> Was trying out new spring trousers and took out miss B for mod shots!
> 
> View attachment 4990356


As always... to.die.for.


----------



## 1LV

diane278 said:


> Out doing errands when I decided to enjoy French fries and a soda with M & H.
> No....not Megan & Harry. I‘m referring to the original M & H.
> 
> View attachment 4995090


Even better!


----------



## 1LV

tlamdang08 said:


> Found her in my bed...
> View attachment 5004335


Sweet!!


----------



## Yodabest

Hillychristie said:


> Thankful for another weekend eating ice cream with my family, hope you enjoy yours with your loved ones too
> View attachment 5004001



Love your strap!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Thank you, it came with the bag


----------



## DrTr

manomi said:


> My first kelly!! This has been my dream bag since 3,4 yrs. The color is vert verone. Soooo excited ❤


yay! Congratulations!  Gorgeous first kelly


----------



## oranGetRee

Running a quick errand
Super love this bracelet


----------



## PANda_USC

Getting to use my birthday birkin for the first time today (one day earlier than my bday, he he he)!


----------



## diane278

My octogone has been feeling neglected. I decided to show it some love today, even though I’m only making a quick stop at the bank.  



	

		
			
		

		
	
‘


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Using my new to me B35 in black with GHW for the first time. Carrying a sack of potatoes and fabric inside


----------



## Ceeje89

PANda_USC said:


> Getting to use my birthday birkin for the first time today (one day earlier than my bday, he he he)!
> View attachment 5011413


So beautiful!!


----------



## bagnut1

CrackBerryCream said:


> Using my new to me B35 in black with GHW for the first time. Carrying a sack of potatoes and fabric inside
> 
> View attachment 5011655


I am not a Birkin gal, but if I ever change my mind I must remember to laden her with a sack of potatoes for her maiden voyage!!!!

Fabulous!


----------



## 880

Post covid vaccine, with required PCR negative tests before during and after,  and quarantine included as part of the experience, as well as a private leg of travel, DH and I went on a much needed break to Canuan British Grenadines (mandarin oriental enclosed triple bubble covid free resort)  last week. H silver chèvre clutch from a Japanese reseller and metallic Oran’s. (I could have probably just worn flip flops and t shirts, like most of 2020, but I wanted to wear a little bling  



Thank you @loh!


----------



## loh

880 said:


> Post covid vaccine, with required PCR negative tests before during and after,  and quarantine included as part of the experience, as well as a private leg of travel, DH and I went on a much needed break to Canuan British Grenadines (mandarin oriental enclosed triple bubble covid free resort)  last week. H silver chèvre clutch from a Japanese reseller and metallic Oran’s. (I could have probably just worn flip flops and t shirts, like most of 2020, but I wanted to wear a little bling
> View attachment 5011873
> View attachment 5011875



It all looks fabulous!   Have a wonderful time!


----------



## duggi84

Since I just got the TB20 (and it's my first H bag), I've been trying to use it every day to see how practical it is... I come more from a world of medium-to-small messenger bags and practicality is key for me.  It's turning out to be quite useful for it's small size!  Took it out today shopping and couldn't have found it more useful =)


----------



## xmktn

getbetterwithH said:


> Our daughter will be attending grammar school after finishing elementary school this summer.  To celebrate the occasion of our first meeting at the school, I dug out my (only ) B35 Epson in Rouge H.
> We hope that with the start of the new school, we can all hope for a little more normalcy and thus for a few more fancy bag outings
> View attachment 5008971


One of my favorite H reds!


----------



## starlingh

Day of business meetings with my first H bag. 
So happy to have her.


----------



## periogirl28

Out for dinner in Hermes. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5012402
> View attachment 5012403
> View attachment 5012404
> 
> Out for dinner in Hermes. Happy Weekend!


Wow, perfect pairing with clutch and platforms


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Enjoying mocha at the waterfront most weekends and longing to fly beyond the waters. Hope you enjoy your weekend too, tpf


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

880 said:


> Post covid vaccine, with required PCR negative tests before during and after,  and quarantine included as part of the experience, as well as a private leg of travel, DH and I went on a much needed break to Canuan British Grenadines (mandarin oriental enclosed triple bubble covid free resort)  last week. H silver chèvre clutch from a Japanese reseller and metallic Oran’s. (I could have probably just worn flip flops and t shirts, like most of 2020, but I wanted to wear a little bling
> View attachment 5011873
> View attachment 5011875
> 
> Thank you @loh!



Nice H bling! But I’m more intrigued by this destination and hotel, and after looking it up, it’s definitely on my list of places to visit, hopefully soon!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Post covid vaccine, with required PCR negative tests before during and after,  and quarantine included as part of the experience, as well as a private leg of travel, DH and I went on a much needed break to Canuan British Grenadines (mandarin oriental enclosed triple bubble covid free resort)  last week. H silver chèvre clutch from a Japanese reseller and metallic Oran’s. (I could have probably just worn flip flops and t shirts, like most of 2020, but I wanted to wear a little bling
> View attachment 5011873
> View attachment 5011875
> 
> Thank you @loh!


How wonderful! have the most relaxing of times.
And I love the bling !


----------



## garçon_H

Still not going out here in NYC, so not much action. But I’ve been decorating my B40.


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> Getting to use my birthday birkin for the first time today (one day earlier than my bday, he he he)!
> View attachment 5011413


Beautiful bag


----------



## jp824

manomi said:


> My first kelly!! This has been my dream bag since 3,4 yrs. The color is vert verone. Soooo excited ❤


Congratulations on your first kelly! She’s a beauty!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Post covid vaccine, with required PCR negative tests before during and after,  and quarantine included as part of the experience, as well as a private leg of travel, DH and I went on a much needed break to Canuan British Grenadines (mandarin oriental enclosed triple bubble covid free resort)  last week. H silver chèvre clutch from a Japanese reseller and metallic Oran’s. (I could have probably just worn flip flops and t shirts, like most of 2020, but I wanted to wear a little bling
> View attachment 5011873
> View attachment 5011875
> 
> Thank you @loh!


Have a wonderful vacation! Love that clutch!


----------



## jp824

First time I’ve hung out with a friend to dine and shop since the pandemic and took my kellygraphie  along.


----------



## pearlgrass

jp824 said:


> First time I’ve hung out with a friend to dine and shop since the pandemic and took my kellygraphie  along.
> View attachment 5014569



Love it    What a wonderful day out with friend!


----------



## pearlgrass

garçon_H said:


> Still not going out here in NYC, so not much action. But I’ve been decorating my B40.
> 
> View attachment 5013170



 Lovely charm and the color matches your B40!


----------



## Klaneckya

pearlgrass said:


> Lovely charm and the color matches your B40!


What color is this? It’s beautiful.


----------



## garçon_H

pearlgrass said:


> Lovely charm and the color matches your B40!



thank you! The charm is a super funny cartoon character called Gudetama.



Klaneckya said:


> What color is this? It’s beautiful.



it’s Gris Tourterelle


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Hello from cold, but sunny Berlin. Strolling around with my vintage B35 and at home with some treats we picked up.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Enjoying great food with my VC B30 Officier. Using my scrunchie to hide my hideous hand sanitizer.


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> First time I’ve hung out with a friend to dine and shop since the pandemic and took my kellygraphie  along.
> View attachment 5014569


Looking good!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> Enjoying great food with my VC B30 Officier. Using my scrunchie to hide my hideous hand sanitizer.
> View attachment 5015003
> View attachment 5015004


Love how you switch up your twillies and scrunchy!


----------



## 880

After seeing everyone’s action shots, I’m really hungry 
Thank you for the kind words @jp824, @loh, @maxroxxherhandbags, @OuiCestLaVie, all!Hugs
Here is 30B gold swift, brushed phw, Brunello cardigan and 21P chanel jacket , Wolford tunic tank and leggings. Belperron corne earrings and VCA six motif GMOP; same outfit with black boucle 21P, golden goose sneakers. Ebene Victoria 35, phw, with one of my favorite chanel black and silver boucle jackets and Covetures CSGM.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Ethengdurst said:


> Enjoying great food with my VC B30 Officier. Using my scrunchie to hide my hideous hand sanitizer.
> View attachment 5015003
> View attachment 5015004


Everything looks yummy!! HK is open? I want to head back to Vegas and go there too!!! I live in SV too!! WOW!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Leo the Lion said:


> Everything looks yummy!! HK is open? I want to head back to Vegas and go there too!!! I live in SV too!! WOW!


Yes it’s open. It’s getting crowded again.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Ethengdurst said:


> Yes it’s open. It’s getting crowded again.


That's awesome! Have a fun and safe time!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My k28 RP in action, selecting color combination for this season's special order.  And my new pair of very comfortable and adorable sneakers.


----------



## Chrismin

Constance 18 in nata 
Calya mules 
Happy Tuesday !


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Constance 18 in nata
> Calya mules
> Happy Tuesday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016286



Love them both.  You look great!  

Now I seriously considering getting the mules....


----------



## sf_newyorker

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My k28 RP in action, selecting color combination for this season's special order.  And my new pair of very comfortable and adorable sneakers.


I need a pair of those crew sneakers.


----------



## Chrismin

Yiu should ! They are versatile !! 



loh said:


> Love them both.  You look great!
> 
> Now I seriously considering getting the mules....


----------



## PANda_USC

OMG love this. Sweets and sweet bags FTW!



CrackBerryCream said:


> Hello from cold, but sunny Berlin. Strolling around with my vintage B35 and at home with some treats we picked up.
> 
> View attachment 5014961
> View attachment 5014962


----------



## PANda_USC

Birthday festivity photos! Ms. Malachite during an Alice in Wonderland-themed tea time dinner, and Ms. Bubblegum in my "bag of the day" location behind the surprise birthday bouquets received from friends. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 880

PANda_USC said:


> Birthday festivity photos! Ms. Malachite during an Alice in Wonderland-themed tea time dinner, and Ms. Bubblegum in my "bag of the day" location behind the surprise birthday bouquets received from friends. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5016887
> View attachment 5016888


Happy Birthday! Everything looks so beautiful and festive! I hope you had an amazing day!


----------



## TeeCee77

Chillin in the office within it was Friday


----------



## PANda_USC

880 said:


> Happy Birthday! Everything looks so beautiful and festive! I hope you had an amazing day!



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your bday wishes and kind words, . ::sends lots of hugs and love your way::


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boo1689

Happy Spring~~


----------



## Hillychristie

PANda_USC said:


> Birthday festivity photos! Ms. Malachite during an Alice in Wonderland-themed tea time dinner, and Ms. Bubblegum in my "bag of the day" location behind the surprise birthday bouquets received from friends. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5016887
> View attachment 5016888


I love the tea setting and riot of bouquet colours. Happy happy birthday


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

sf_newyorker said:


> I need a pair of those crew sneakers.


They were surprisingly comfortable,  and I said that because I have a lot of pairs of shoes and sandals from Hermes and not comfortable as I was hoping them to be.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Love your sneakers!  But I checked the Hermes website the toe part appear red instead of the lovely coral pink on your photo....are yours red or pink the the toe part?


MrsMBunboxing said:


> My k28 RP in action, selecting color combination for this season's special order.  And my new pair of very comfortable and adorable sneakers.


----------



## xmktn

boo1689 said:


> Happy Spring~~
> 
> View attachment 5017176


Thanks for sharing. Just looking at your picture already makes me Happeee!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Since both me and DH have been fully vaccinated for a while now, we’ve decided to take a mini vacation in Vegas to celebrate eldest son’s 11th bday.


----------



## boo1689

xmktn said:


> Thanks for sharing. Just looking at your picture already makes me Happeee!


 Aww that's so nice to hear~~ never underestimate the power of Hello Kitty hahaha~


----------



## Venessa84

My first time ever seeing my Kelly 25


----------



## Wil_dasovich




----------



## MrsMBunboxing

ilove6kies said:


> Love your sneakers!  But I checked the Hermes website the toe part appear red instead of the lovely coral pink on your photo....are yours red or pink the the toe part?


It looks like a coral color.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Thanks!  Drooling over your sneakers collection btw 



MrsMBunboxing said:


> It looks like a coral color.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

ilove6kies said:


> Thanks!  Drooling over your sneakers collection btw


Thank you !!!


----------



## netinvader

The epitome of a Birkin ‘touch’


----------



## CrackBerryCream

PANda_USC said:


> Birthday festivity photos! Ms. Malachite during an Alice in Wonderland-themed tea time dinner, and Ms. Bubblegum in my "bag of the day" location behind the surprise birthday bouquets received from friends. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5016887
> View attachment 5016888



Belated happy birthday! The scenes look gorgeous  . I hope you had a lot of fun.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My B35 in front of this interesting art piece at the notary yesterday (company founding). And afterwards sitting on a bench in the subway station.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> My first time ever seeing my Kelly 25
> 
> View attachment 5018364


Wowza!!! You look STUNNING! Your bag is just perfect


----------



## DrTr

Wil_dasovich said:


> View attachment 5018376


great horseshoe B!


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> The epitome of a Birkin ‘touch’
> View attachment 5018436


your touch is my favorite exotic B I have ever seen! And your nails - love them!  You do rock your bag!


----------



## Wil_dasovich

DrTr said:


> great horseshoe B!


Thank you! It’s epsom B40 bleu de malte/blue hydra


----------



## DrTr

Wil_dasovich said:


> Thank you! It’s epsom B40 bleu de malte/blue hydra


It really is gorgeous! I am loving all the men posting their fabulous H here.  Thanks and can’t wait to see more!


----------



## netinvader

DrTr said:


> your touch is my favorite exotic B I have ever seen! And your nails - love them!  You do rock your bag!


Thank you so much for your kind words! —Just got my nails done yesterday to match


----------



## loh

Going for a quick run to the office to pick up some papers.  Never thought I'd be so excited to go to the office.


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Going for a quick run to the office to pick up some papers.  Never thought I'd be so excited to go to the office.
> 
> View attachment 5018830


While I love being retired, right now I wish I had an office to go to! Is there room for me at yours?


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> While I love being retired, right now I wish I had an office to go to! Is there room for me at yours?



Yes, come!  They'd love you.


----------



## momoc

netinvader said:


> The epitome of a Birkin ‘touch’
> View attachment 5018436



Amazing!!

I think there is a nail polish + Hermès thread somewhere but too lazy to find it hahaha. This is totally perfection.


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> Going for a quick run to the office to pick up some papers.  Never thought I'd be so excited to go to the office.
> 
> View attachment 5018830


You look simply lovely!


----------



## loh

DrTr said:


> You look simply lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## Hillychristie

It's been some time since I had a business lunch...sharing my first business COVID lunch with my workhorse black B30 of course


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> While I love being retired, right now I wish I had an office to go to! Is there room for me at yours?


I understand exactly how you feel   
I have to make up an excuse to get out of the house for a coffee break at 1:00 pm and it is so cold for me to stand outside for 5 mins. Maybe my need to put on some extra lbs


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> I understand exactly how you feel
> I have to make up an excuse to get out of the house for a coffee break at 1:00 pm and it is so cold for me to stand outside for 5 mins. Maybe my need to put on some extra lbs
> View attachment 5019608
> 
> View attachment 5019609


I looks bright and cold. And yes after everything you’ve been through a few pounds might help, although you look great


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## littleblackbag

Had a little play with my Picotin, getting ready for spring/summer!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

B35 in gold swift with a glowing red strawberry tea with jelly


----------



## littleblackbag

Ethengdurst said:


> Enjoying great food with my VC B30 Officier. Using my scrunchie to hide my hideous hand sanitizer.
> View attachment 5015003
> View attachment 5015004


I adore this Birkin. The stripes just add something I really love!


----------



## shrpthorn

littleblackbag said:


> Had a little play with my Picotin, getting ready for spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020067
> View attachment 5020068


Fun photos. BEAUTIFUL wallpaper!


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> Going for a quick run to the office to pick up some papers.  Never thought I'd be so excited to go to the office.
> 
> View attachment 5018830


love it
so classic
how do you like that belt?
i havent worn a belt for years --after my third child, i just dont like the idea of anything around my waist but i miss how it completes an outfit so i have been slowly considering it ! plus it may deter me from eating chips ;


----------



## Chrismin

netinvader said:


> The epitome of a Birkin ‘touch’
> View attachment 5018436


thats amazing !


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> After seeing everyone’s action shots, I’m really hungry
> Thank you for the kind words @jp824, @loh, @maxroxxherhandbags, @OuiCestLaVie, all!Hugs
> Here is 30B gold swift, brushed phw, Brunello cardigan and 21P chanel jacket , Wolford tunic tank and leggings. Belperron corne earrings and VCA six motif GMOP; same outfit with black boucle 21P, golden goose sneakers. Ebene Victoria 35, phw, with one of my favorite chanel black and silver boucle jackets and Covetures CSGM.
> View attachment 5017639
> View attachment 5018626
> View attachment 5018628


loveyour style!


----------



## pierina2

Getting ready to go out.  Ebene barenia 35 B and favorite of all time silk, Sieste au Paradis.
(the cashmere shawl in this colorway, although slightly different, is also #1)


----------



## Chrismin

Hillychristie said:


> It's been some time since I had a business lunch...sharing my first business COVID lunch with my workhorse black B30 of course
> View attachment 5019592
> View attachment 5019593


love the bracelet for this outfit - throws a little edge to it !


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> I understand exactly how you feel
> I have to make up an excuse to get out of the house for a coffee break at 1:00 pm and it is so cold for me to stand outside for 5 mins. Maybe my need to put on some extra lbs
> View attachment 5019608
> 
> View attachment 5019609


you look adorable!


----------



## Chrismin

littleblackbag said:


> Had a little play with my Picotin, getting ready for spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020067
> View attachment 5020068


you look so cute!
is the picotin vert cypress?


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> I understand exactly how you feel
> I have to make up an excuse to get out of the house for a coffee break at 1:00 pm and it is so cold for me to stand outside for 5 mins. Maybe my need to put on some extra lbs
> View attachment 5019608
> 
> View attachment 5019609


You look amazing @tlamdang08! Sending you warm hugs!

Thank you @Chrismin for your kind words! I also saw your comment to @loh  re the belt. Sadly, I can say from decades of experience a belt does not deter the consumption of chips  but so long as you have a cardigan or jacket over the muffin top no one can tell.  P.S. vintage H croc chaine d’ancre bag — strategically hovering over the midriff works too (here with 21P chanel jacket; azzedine alaia flannel knife pleat dress; Valentino mules


----------



## lolakitten

PANda_USC said:


> Birthday festivity photos! Ms. Malachite during an Alice in Wonderland-themed tea time dinner, and Ms. Bubblegum in my "bag of the day" location behind the surprise birthday bouquets received from friends. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5016887
> View attachment 5016888


Happy Birthday!!!
My b-day was Tuesday as well!


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> love it
> so classic
> how do you like that belt?
> i havent worn a belt for years --after my third child, i just dont like the idea of anything around my waist but i miss how it completes an outfit so i have been slowly considering it ! plus it may deter me from eating chips ;



Thank you!  I agree and think a belt does help finish an outfit but, trust me, it took a while for me to finally go back to wearing belts after years of the rushed/harried untucked working mom look.  

And @880, could not be more right - a belt does not deter from eating chips or having a nightly bowl of ice cream...


----------



## lolakitten

None of my Hermes items have really seen any action lately, but maybe this counts haha. Tuesday was my birthday and this was my cake


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you Ladies for warming my heart and liking my picture    
A quick drive to the bookkeeper’s office
My Picotin 18 will save my arms


----------



## ANN-11

@ Rolex


----------



## littleblackbag

Chrismin said:


> you look so cute!
> is the picotin vert cypress?


Plain black I'm afraid, but I love it! I would love one in a dark neutral, such as Blue Nuit, or Vert Cypress.


----------



## haute okole

At the behest of my SA who encouraged me to take a picture.  The Birkin is mine.


----------



## hokatie

My herbag at my home office


----------



## tlamdang08

haute okole said:


> At the behest of my SA who encouraged me to take a picture.  The Birkin is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020438


Wow, it hurt my eyes !!
Thanks for sharing, so beautiful


----------



## PANda_USC

ANN-11 said:


> @ Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020425
> View attachment 5020427


OMG love your casual chic style!! I often pair my Balmain sweatshirts/tees/blazer with my H, too!!


----------



## PANda_USC

lolakitten said:


> None of my Hermes items have really seen any action lately, but maybe this counts haha. Tuesday was my birthday and this was my cake
> View attachment 5020379
> View attachment 5020380


AHH happy belated birthday!! I hope it was wonderful, and that the H fairy brought you some goodies, . And I would totally take a bite out of that orange box!!


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> Wowza!!! You look STUNNING! Your bag is just perfect



Thanks T! This bag really makes me feel stunning.


----------



## Venessa84

Started my day yesterday waiting for my car to be serviced and then ended the night with a bestie dinner


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Started my day yesterday waiting for my car to be serviced and then ended the night with a bestie dinner
> 
> View attachment 5021103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021106


Busy Day, but a lovely ending with good food, good friend and gorgeous K!


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Had a picnic on the westside with DH and DB , carried my b30 out for some sun soaking!


----------



## littleblackbag

Joybingebirkin said:


> Had a picnic on the westside with DH and DB , carried my b30 out for some sun soaking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021199


Love the pink stitching and lining.


----------



## loh

Heading out for dinner with the family after what seemed like an incredibly long day.


----------



## 1LV

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you Ladies for warming my heart and liking my picture
> A quick drive to the bookkeeper’s office
> My Picotin 18 will save my arms
> View attachment 5020395


Classy as always whether it’s food, tableware, bags. . . hair styles!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

1LV said:


> Classy as always whether it’s food, tableware, bags. . . hair styles!


Thank you so much my dear


----------



## tlamdang08

My daughter bored at home so we spent an hour at the mall. While I was waiting for her to try on a dress I saw this mirror


----------



## _Cina

Joybingebirkin said:


> Had a picnic on the westside with DH and DB , carried my b30 out for some sun soaking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021199



Oh my! This bag is so beautiful! Daydreaming!


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> My daughter bored at home so we spent an hour at the mall. While I was waiting for her to try on a dress I saw this mirror
> View attachment 5021854
> View attachment 5021855


Love this whole look!


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> My daughter bored at home so we spent an hour at the mall. While I was waiting for her to try on a dress I saw this mirror
> View attachment 5021854
> View attachment 5021855



I love this mirror!  We should all have one in our closets to remind us of how fabulous we all are!  



DR2014 said:


> Love this whole look!



Agreed, you look great!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Queuing for bubbletea, like every weekend, even in a light drizzle. The store also had free cake for the first customers to celebrate their one year anniversary in Berlin. 

I love how my Bleu Paon B glows in any kind of lighting. It was grey and rainy outside and this color just pops, instantly making me think of a turquoise ocean at the beach


----------



## loh

CrackBerryCream said:


> Queuing for bubbletea, like every weekend, even in a light drizzle. The store also had free cake for the first customers to celebrate their one year anniversary in Berlin.
> 
> I love how my Bleu Paon B glows in any kind of lighting. It was grey and rainy outside and this color just pops, instantly making me think of a turquoise ocean at the beach
> 
> View attachment 5022137
> View attachment 5022138



Those treats look so good!  And love the color of your B - yes it does remind me of a cool dip in the ocean, aah.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Gold Mosaique mini and CSGM ‘Couvertures et tenues du jour’. Small shops are finally open in Denmark, got to go out and support them 
(Crossing my fingers that I will be able to go out to eat, have my hair cut, and go to the gym soon, too!)


----------



## Solday

My new bag Birkin 25 verso is resting at home it was bought today


----------



## loubiqueen

DR2014 said:


> OMG Bois De Rose! Gorgeous! I am obsessed with that color! Is this new or pre-loved? I would be so excited if the color was coming back! Thank you...


It’s pre loved!


----------



## surfer

Out and about


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

is the first bag in etoupe color? 





surfer said:


> View attachment 5022942
> View attachment 5022943
> View attachment 5022944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about


----------



## surfer

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> is the first bag in etoupe color?


Etain ghw


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Now I’m thinking if I should change my wishlist from etoupe to etain after seeing your bag. 



surfer said:


> Etain ghw


----------



## duggi84

Ran downtown for a repair pick-up at Tiffany yesterday afternoon, got caught up in an unexpected drizzle and had to use a raincoat for my bag for the first time...the people at Tiffany went crazy for it (literally got three compliments on my “purse raincoat” while there).  Of course this is going to be a fun story to relay to our person at Hermès since he thinks the Toolboxes don’t come with raincoats lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ebene Halzan 31 and CSGM ‘Jeu de Omnibus Remix’.


----------



## jp824

boo1689 said:


> Happy Spring~~
> 
> View attachment 5017176


Love your top!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> You look amazing @tlamdang08! Sending you warm hugs!
> 
> Thank you @Chrismin for your kind words! I also saw your comment to @loh  re the belt. Sadly, I can say from decades of experience a belt does not deter the consumption of chips  but so long as you have a cardigan or jacket over the muffin top no one can tell.  P.S. vintage H croc chaine d’ancre bag — strategically hovering over the midriff works too (here with 21P chanel jacket; azzedine alaia flannel knife pleat dress; Valentino mules
> View attachment 5020668


@880 Love the outfit especially the jacket and how you put everything together.  After looking at your pic,  I think I need another black Chanel jacket


----------



## jp824

haute okole said:


> At the behest of my SA who encouraged me to take a picture.  The Birkin is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020438


Wow!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> @880 Love the outfit especially the jacket and how you put everything together.  After looking at your pic,  I think I need another black Chanel jacket


Thank you so much for your kind words @jp824! IMO, you can never have too many black or navy jackets! Plus, someday, your daughter will want some! Hugs
@loh, you look slim and gorgeous no matter the chips or ice cream! 
@pierina2, I love your stunning silk sieste au Paradis and bag combo!
@LouiseCPH, the 31 Halzan looks amazing! I think you mentioned once that the trim slipped off your shoulder? Does the Halzan stay put?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> Getting ready to go out.  Ebene barenia 35 B and favorite of all time silk, Sieste au Paradis.
> (the cashmere shawl in this colorway, although slightly different, is also #1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020143


Sooo gorgeous and nice to see you hun!


----------



## xmktn

CrackBerryCream said:


> B35 in gold swift with a glowing red strawberry tea with jelly
> 
> View attachment 5020072


I can’t decide which is causing me to drool more - the Birkin or The Alley drink (one of my favorite milk tea/drink store).


----------



## LouiseCPH

@880 Thank you! I love my Halzan, and it absolutely stays put 

The Halzan is one of the best H bags there is in my opinion. I like to wear it both on the shoulder, with the handles and cross-body (I like a cross-body that sits high, especially this size).


----------



## diane278

On my way to the framer.....I should just move in there....


----------



## jp824

Went into the office today with my 35 kelly which I find to be the most practical size for work bag for me.


----------



## meowlett

I was drinking sparkling sake with Miss Birdie the other night while enjoying my dinner.





This is to pay back my instigators.  You know who you are.


----------



## pearlgrass

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5018223
> 
> Since both me and DH have been fully vaccinated for a while now, we’ve decided to take a mini vacation in Vegas to celebrate eldest son’s 11th bday.



What a wonderful family trip    Happy 11th Birthday to your boy!


----------



## pearlgrass

jp824 said:


> Went into the office today with my 35 kelly which I find to be the most practical size for work bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 5024893



You look great with your K35


----------



## tlamdang08

meowlett said:


> I was drinking sparkling sake with Miss Birdie the other night while enjoying my dinner.
> View attachment 5024901
> 
> View attachment 5024902
> 
> 
> This is to pay back my instigators.  You know who you are.


Beautiful! You know what I am talking about.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Instead of picking a bag to go with my outfit, I decided to pick out an outfit that goes with my Gator Noir RGHW Constance to Go


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Morning I had sometime with a drive-through coffee.
an evening watching 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my daughter at the archery place to practice her skill.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> I was drinking sparkling sake with Miss Birdie the other night while enjoying my dinner.
> This is to pay back my instigators.  You know who you are.


My eyes went straight to that dessert.      I’m trying to limit my sugar consumption....it’s not easy. Right now, I’m fighting the urge to get into my car and head out for a milkshake.


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> My eyes went straight to that dessert.      I’m trying to limit my sugar consumption....it’s not easy. Right now, I’m fighting the urge to get into my car and head out for a milkshake.


Since I am here to enable, I need to share.   I just realized that I could order Hokkaido milk tea with Uber Eats yesterday.  So you can probably order shakes straight to your house!

The bad news for me is that I no longer fit in my my Hermes leather skirt because someone's posterior has increased in size.  There will be some dieting for me.  Not fitting in H is a big deal.


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Went into the office today with my 35 kelly which I find to be the most practical size for work bag for me.
> 
> View attachment 5024893


Love it! And the guilloche is


----------



## adb

duggi84 said:


> Ran downtown for a repair pick-up at Tiffany yesterday afternoon, got caught up in an unexpected drizzle and had to use a raincoat for my bag for the first time...the people at Tiffany went crazy for it (literally got three compliments on my “purse raincoat” while there).  Of course this is going to be a fun story to relay to our person at Hermès since he thinks the Toolboxes don’t come with raincoats lol
> 
> View attachment 5024282
> View attachment 5024284
> 
> View attachment 5024283


Gosh! I love you tb


----------



## loh

meowlett said:


> Since I am here to enable, I need to share.   I just realized that I could order Hokkaido milk tea with Uber Eats yesterday.  So you can probably order shakes straight to your house!
> 
> The bad news for me is that I no longer fit in my my Hermes leather skirt because someone's posterior has increased in size.  There will be some dieting for me.  Not fitting in H is a big deal.



Ai-yah...  I put on my jeans yesterday and it was not good.  I felt like a stuffed sausage. The nightly bowls of ice cream must come to a stop.  This is my breakfast today.  Need to reign the waistline back in...


----------



## diane278

@meowlett and @loh,
I feel your pain.  Today’s second mug of coffee while reading TPF.  I already inhaled a banana.


----------



## boo1689

jp824 said:


> Love your top!


 thank you dear~ it's a very comfy dress


----------



## tlamdang08

This spring our local have a few big rainstorms so our trees are blooming beautifully.


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> Love it! And the guilloche is


Thank you!  I guess I mainly go to the office so I can find a reason to get dress and use my bags and jewelry....


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> This spring our local have a few big rainstorms so our trees are blooming beautifully.
> View attachment 5025528
> View attachment 5025529
> View attachment 5025530
> View attachment 5025531


Wow your garden is beautiful! Such a nice place to relax and enjoy a meal.


----------



## meowlett

@loh and @diane278
After trying on another dress, I am starting my diet.  Here is my lunch today.  



I have to pull out a couple emotional support bags to help me through.


At least, I can stick my nose close to those bags and sniff up the Barenia Faubourg smell to reassure me that everything is good.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

meowlett said:


> @loh and @diane278
> After trying on another dress, I am starting my diet.  Here is my lunch today.
> View attachment 5025796
> 
> 
> I have to pull out a couple emotional support bags to help me through.
> View attachment 5025797
> 
> At least, I can stick my nose close to those bags and sniff up the Barenia Faubourg smell to reassure me that everything is good.



Haha, this reminds me last time when I tried to get really close to my Barenia Faubourg Picotin and sniff up, my oily nose accidentally touched the leather and left a mark and I was so freaked out. I tried to rub it out and the mark was gone! It was at that moment I realized why everyone loves the BF leather so much.


----------



## xmktn

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Haha, this reminds me last time when I tried to get really close to my Barenia Faubourg Picotin and sniff up, my oily nose accidentally touched the leather and left a mark and I was so freaked out. I tried to rub it out and the mark was gone! It was at that moment I realized why everyone loves the BF leather so much.


I’m happy to know that I’m not the only who enjoys sniffing H leathers. Definitely not weird at all.


----------



## xmktn

tlamdang08 said:


> This spring our local have a few big rainstorms so our trees are blooming beautifully.
> View attachment 5025528
> View attachment 5025529
> View attachment 5025530
> View attachment 5025531


What a beautiful view. I love the placement of the bike!  I would have breakfast, lunch and dinner in the same spot everyday.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xmktn

tlamdang08 said:


> Morning I had sometime with a drive-through coffee.
> an evening watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my daughter at the archery place to practice her skill.


As always - so chic!  I want to be just like you when I grow up!


----------



## tlamdang08

xmktn said:


> What a beautiful view. I love the placement of the bike!  I would have breakfast, lunch and dinner in the same spot everyday.


perfect for a daily picnic spot, I do it starting tomorrow. Thank you for the idea.  


xmktn said:


> As always - so chic!  I want to be just like you when I grow up!


awwww, Thank you sweetheart


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> Wow your garden is beautiful! Such a nice place to relax and enjoy a meal.


 Thank you, it is nicer if I have friends to enjoy with me though.


----------



## francyFG

tlamdang08 said:


> This spring our local have a few big rainstorms so our trees are blooming beautifully.
> View attachment 5025529



I love this pic! Spring makes me so happy.


----------



## Tonimichelle

xmktn said:


> I’m happy to know that I’m not the only who enjoys sniffing H leathers. Definitely not weird at all.


Definitely not the only one... I got spotted by a security guy sniffing a saddle in FSH once  that just may (ok does!) count as weird


----------



## bagnut1

“Action” has eluded most of my bags over the last year, but a couple of appointments in the cold rain today made me grab Ms. Fjord as a perfect companion.


----------



## jenayb

Apologies for the poor lighting - out with some girlfriends the other night.


----------



## xmktn

Tonimichelle said:


> Definitely not the only one... I got spotted by a security guy sniffing a saddle in FSH once  that just may (ok does!) count as weird


That is too funny!! Is there a leather that smells the best out of all of them?  I think clemence leather smells divine!!


----------



## hers4eva

stunning



bagnut1 said:


> “Action” has eluded most of my bags over the last year, but a couple of appointments in the cold rain today made me grab Ms. Fjord as a perfect companion.
> View attachment 5026928


----------



## am2022

GP off to Cancun !


----------



## 1gunro

Tonimichelle said:


> Definitely not the only one... I got spotted by a security guy sniffing a saddle in FSH once  that just may (ok does!) count as weird



Yup! Me too!! He just smiled at me. A bit embarrasing!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

1gunro said:


> Yup! Me too!! He just smiled at me. A bit embarrasing!!


Glad I’m not the only one


----------



## ANN-11

Heading out.


----------



## jp824

Taking my daughter out for lunch and shopping tomorrow so trying to decide which bag will go with my outfit.  In the pic is the mini K, and sitting on the couch is  lime 25B and Rose Scheherazade 25B.  My daughter said take the mini K but I may end up with one of the Bs.


----------



## TeeCee77

Enjoying one more cool morning. Got to take out the H coat one more time!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

A quick trip to Post Office


----------



## am2022

We arrived safely ! Quick photo before dinner !


----------



## loh

amacasa said:


> We arrived safely ! Quick photo before dinner !



Have a wonderful time!


----------



## am2022

Thank you dear loh!


loh said:


> Have a wonderful time!


----------



## xmktn

jp824 said:


> Taking my daughter out for lunch and shopping tomorrow so trying to decide which bag will go with my outfit.  In the pic is the mini K, and sitting on the couch is  lime 25B and Rose Scheherazade 25B.  My daughter said take the mini K but I may end up with one of the Bs.
> View attachment 5028702


I vote for the rose B25!  It would be a nice pop to your outfit!! Have a wonderful day with your daughter!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Taking my daughter out for lunch and shopping tomorrow so trying to decide which bag will go with my outfit.  In the pic is the mini K, and sitting on the couch is  lime 25B and Rose Scheherazade 25B.  My daughter said take the mini K but I may end up with one of the Bs.
> View attachment 5028702


I love the shoes so much!


----------



## Ethengdurst

TeeCee77 said:


> Enjoying one more cool morning. Got to take out the H coat one more time!


Very chic!


----------



## xmktn

TeeCee77 said:


> Enjoying one more cool morning. Got to take out the H coat one more time!


Love your outfit!


----------



## chicgirl616

The perfect pair for going out. Mini mosaique and sandals in gold.


----------



## diane278

Picking out framing and smearing my fingerprints on my bag closure....my version of multitasking...


----------



## xmktn

A beautiful day to be outside and running errands!!


----------



## jenayb

xmktn said:


> A beautiful day to be outside and running errands!!
> View attachment 5029771



So very chic.


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> I love the shoes so much!


I wore them all day today!  I love them too and plan on wearing them all summer


----------



## jenayb

Out with some girlfriends the other night; I thought the restaurant lighting was so pretty!


----------



## jp824

xmktn said:


> I vote for the rose B25!  It would be a nice pop to your outfit!! Have a wonderful day with your daughter!!


Thank you! DD and I had a wonderful day shopping.  I ended up with the lime b as DD did not want us to be matchy matchy with her pink lv alma bb.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jp824

xmktn said:


> A beautiful day to be outside and running errands!!
> View attachment 5029771


Love the casual chic look!


----------



## jp824

jenaywins said:


> Out with some girlfriends the other night; I thought the restaurant lighting was so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5030112


Love this pic!  So many beautiful things to look at!


----------



## jp824

Outfit yesterday for a day of shopping with DD.


----------



## duggi84

Took a brief visit to Cartier yesterday =)


----------



## xsimplicity




----------



## chicgirl616

duggi84 said:


> Took a brief visit to Cartier yesterday =)
> 
> View attachment 5030529


Love the strap!


----------



## HBfan81

xmktn said:


> A beautiful day to be outside and running errands!!
> View attachment 5029771


Love your style. The birking is etoupe? Looks a bit green


----------



## NervousNellie

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 5030573


This picture brings me joy!


----------



## xsimplicity

NervousNellie said:


> This picture brings me joy!



Thank you!


----------



## am2022

Love it !!! ❤️


duggi84 said:


> Took a brief visit to Cartier yesterday =)
> 
> View attachment 5030529


----------



## am2022

Jige worn on the shoulder with a 90cm!


----------



## angelicskater16

Took my new mini lindy out for a hair appointment  ..... & honestly for a mini bag it packs a punch  !!!


----------



## xmktn

jenaywins said:


> So very chic.


Thank you!!! You made my day! 



jp824 said:


> Thank you! DD and I had a wonderful day shopping.  I ended up with the lime b as DD did not want us to be matchy matchy with her pink lv alma bb.


I have no doubt the lime B looked equally fabulous!  However, nothing is as fabulous as spending time with your DD!!



jp824 said:


> Love the casual chic look!


Thank you!!! Sometimes I feel
it takes more effort to look “casual”.  



HBfan81 said:


> Love your style. The birking is etoupe? Looks a bit green


Thank you!! Yes it is etoupe in epsom. Maybe because of the poor lighting?


----------



## Jen123

All neutral with ms goldie


----------



## tlamdang08

Church


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Noir K28 as my company to an amazing Japanese kaiseki dinner.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

When I said B35s are my favorite for shopping I didn't realize I'd schlepp 3 shopping bags with food (the handles look weirdly long, but it's just the angle).



Afterwards I went to get Bubble tea and took pics while queuing. Bleu Frida with Rose Mexico interior.


----------



## Ethengdurst

CrackBerryCream said:


> When I said B35s are my favorite for shopping I didn't realize I'd schlepp 3 shopping bags with food (the handles look weirdly long, but it's just the angle).
> 
> View attachment 5032192
> 
> Afterwards I went to get Bubble tea and took pics while queuing. Bleu Frida with Rose Mexico interior.
> 
> View attachment 5032193
> 
> View attachment 5032195
> 
> View attachment 5032194


This jige is amazing!


----------



## duggi84

CrackBerryCream said:


> When I said B35s are my favorite for shopping I didn't realize I'd schlepp 3 shopping bags with food (the handles look weirdly long, but it's just the angle).
> 
> View attachment 5032192
> 
> Afterwards I went to get Bubble tea and took pics while queuing. Bleu Frida with Rose Mexico interior.
> 
> View attachment 5032193
> 
> View attachment 5032195
> 
> View attachment 5032194



The KaDeWe is my favorite store in the world!


----------



## Ellie1647

CrackBerryCream said:


> When I said B35s are my favorite for shopping I didn't realize I'd schlepp 3 shopping bags with food (the handles look weirdly long, but it's just the angle).
> 
> View attachment 5032192
> 
> Afterwards I went to get Bubble tea and took pics while queuing. Bleu Frida with Rose Mexico interior.
> 
> View attachment 5032193
> 
> View attachment 5032195
> 
> View attachment 5032194


Very nice,


----------



## francyFG

CrackBerryCream said:


> When I said B35s are my favorite for shopping I didn't realize I'd schlepp 3 shopping bags with food (the handles look weirdly long, but it's just the angle)
> 
> Afterwards I went to get Bubble tea and took pics while queuing. Bleu Frida with Rose Mexico interior.



Blue Frida is one of my favourite shades of blue of all times! I love your jige!


----------



## am2022

Sakura GP basking in the sun !!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## 880

30B Togo craie, brushed ghw, (my gift to mom for a major birthday — it’s her grail bag.) unboxed for a few pics. IRL, the color is warmer (less grey) and more like a creamy beige/off white. Brunello jacket, vuori joggers.


----------



## duggi84

First time using a Twilly today and enjoyed the way it looked in the sun during a walk with our dog (also wearing my Toolbox ring).  Have a day of video calls and been enjoying bracelets and such since I gesticulate a lot...definitely going to be doing this more often =)

(pattern is "Wow")


----------



## jp824

angelicskater16 said:


> Took my new mini lindy out for a hair appointment  ..... & honestly for a mini bag it packs a punch  !!!
> 
> View attachment 5030912


So cute and the most practical mini bag!


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Church
> View attachment 5031003


Very chic and love your sandals!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> 30B Togo craie, brushed ghw, (my gift to mom for a major birthday — it’s her grail bag.) unboxed for a few pics. IRL, the color is warmer (less grey) and more like a creamy beige/off white. Brunello jacket, vuori joggers.
> View attachment 5032938
> View attachment 5032945


Happy birthday to your mom!  What a great gift!  Craie is such a great color and so easy to match with anything.


----------



## bagnut1

duggi84 said:


> First time using a Twilly today and enjoyed the way it looked in the sun during a walk with our dog (also wearing my Toolbox ring).  Have a day of video calls and been enjoying bracelets and such since I gesticulate a lot...definitely going to be doing this more often =)
> 
> (pattern is "Wow")


Fantastic!!

(Schnauzer?)


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Happy birthday to your mom!  What a great gift!  Craie is such a great color and so easy to match with anything.


Thank you so much! (I don’t normally go this lavish, but covid plus milestone birthday for her)! Hope you and your DD had a fabulous shopping weekend! Hugs


----------



## duggi84

bagnut1 said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> (Schnauzer?)



Thank you! And yes, he's a Standard Schnauzer.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> First time using a Twilly today and enjoyed the way it looked in the sun during a walk with our dog (also wearing my Toolbox ring).  Have a day of video calls and been enjoying bracelets and such since I gesticulate a lot...definitely going to be doing this more often =)
> 
> (pattern is "Wow")


love your Twilly, ring and nails!  As a dog lover, saw your puppers first


----------



## Leo the Lion

Roses matching my B25 in Rose Ete!


----------



## slyeee

Happy birthday to your mom! I tried on that jacket and I loved it a lot, but ended up buying a different items and now I have a buyers remorse of not getting that jacket now that I see it on you. You look great in it!  





880 said:


> 30B Togo craie, brushed ghw, (my gift to mom for a major birthday — it’s her grail bag.) unboxed for a few pics. IRL, the color is warmer (less grey) and more like a creamy beige/off white. Brunello jacket, vuori joggers.
> View attachment 5032938
> View attachment 5032945


----------



## 880

slyeee said:


> Happy birthday to your mom! I tried on that jacket and I loved it a lot, but ended up buying a different items and now I have a buyers remorse of not getting that jacket now that I see it on you. You look great in it!


Thank you so much for your kind words! I have to confess, I would not have bought it except it was 50% off, and I thought I could use it on vacation. I normally would have sized down but figured I could put a lot of warm layers underneath it and extend its seasonality.


----------



## duggi84

I finally got to use my Attache Soie on a run to UPS, USPS and the grocery today!  Very comfortable and secure, I highly recommend for anyone looking for a good cross-body strap option =)


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

My gold hac 32 arrived before moving day


----------



## tlamdang08

Going to CVS for Covid vaccines with my sons


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Going to CVS for Covid vaccines with my sons
> 
> View attachment 5034248


You are the most glamorous woman to even go to CVS. Blessings to you and your family.  I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jp824

I took my daughter to an afternoon tea but we ended up doing some shopping beforehand...


----------



## Pampelmuse

duggi84 said:


> I finally got to use my Attache Soie on a run to UPS, USPS and the grocery today!  Very comfortable and secure, I highly recommend for anyone looking for a good cross-body strap option =)
> 
> View attachment 5034182


It looks great, but doesn’t it put too much weight on the scarf and by thus damage it in the long run?


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> You are the most glamorous woman to even go to CVS. Blessings to you and your family.  I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you very much, my dear friend


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> I finally got to use my Attache Soie on a run to UPS, USPS and the grocery today!  Very comfortable and secure, I highly recommend for anyone looking for a good cross-body strap option =)
> 
> View attachment 5034182


LOVE Animapolis as a strap on your tdf Toolbox!!  You are on a fabulous roll


----------



## duggi84

Pampelmuse said:


> It looks great, but doesn’t it put too much weight on the scarf and by thus damage it in the long run?



Thank you!  I’m sure it will eventually wear the scarf, but the TB20 is a very light bag and I don’t habitually fill it up (maybe by the time a shopping excursion is over it’s gained a pound sometimes).  It’s just something I’ll have to accept, and treat the scarf as a wear item.  I know that probably saddens some of you silk lovers out there and I’m sorry...  I do believe though that these items were intended to be used and enjoyed, and as such, wear will happen to some of them that are enjoyed a lot.



DrTr said:


> LOVE Animapolis as a strap on your tdf Toolbox!!  You are on a fabulous roll



Thank you!


----------



## marzipanchen

duggi84 said:


> Thank you!  I’m sure it will eventually wear the scarf, but the TB20 is a very light bag and I don’t habitually fill it up (maybe by the time a shopping excursion is over it’s gained a pound sometimes).  It’s just something I’ll have to accept, and treat the scarf as a wear item.  I know that probably saddens some of you silk lovers out there and I’m sorry...  I do believe though that these items were intended to be used and enjoyed, and as such, wear will happen to some of them that are enjoyed a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I think it looks great and believe that silk is a relatively sturdy fabric considering its delicate and soft hand. I also agree that all H items are meant to be used and loved.


----------



## Selenet

Today with my Hermes Evelyne PM! Wanted to wear red to cheer myself up.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LouiseCPH

With coat and CSGM ‘Flamingo Party’, without coat and carré ‘Perspective’. Bag is Trim 35.


----------



## jenayb

Vert Cypress and I waiting for him to return to the car...


----------



## Venessa84

Patiently waiting after my COVID vaccine


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Patiently waiting after my COVID vaccine
> 
> View attachment 5035338


MUCH easier to be patient with your gorgeous Kelly!!  And so glad you got the vax!!


----------



## Chrismin

On vacation!


----------



## tlamdang08

today while waiting to get in a bank


----------



## NervousNellie

New twilly completes Ms Giraffe’s OOTD.


----------



## DYH

Errand day w my new constance slim.


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> On vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036263



Looks fabulous!   Have a wonderful time!


----------



## TC1

OOTD


----------



## am2022

Riviera maya  off to dinner !


----------



## PANda_USC

OMG your so is so amazing. Love the chevre and pop of pink inside!


jenaywins said:


> Out with some girlfriends the other night; I thought the restaurant lighting was so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5030112


Absolutely stunning! Love the details, and the bicolor B!


----------



## PANda_USC

Joybingebirkin said:


> Had a picnic on the westside with DH and DB , carried my b30 out for some sun soaking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021199


I die! Black chevre with purple-ish pink stitching and interior. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cloudyc1oud

With my K28 Craie and Verrou chaine mini in Rose Shocking


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Taking a walk in Berlin Mitte as long as the sun was shining...



My camera makes the sky almost as vivid as my Bleu Frida Jige. But the Jige is actually much more colorful 


And back at home. The last pic actually looks most accurate colour wise.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Winiebean

Quick run for some salmon. B25 looks great even w/ sweatpants


----------



## nymeria

CrackBerryCream said:


> Taking a walk in Berlin Mitte as long as the sun was shining...
> 
> View attachment 5037729
> 
> My camera makes the sky almost as vivid as my Bleu Frida Jige. But the Jige is actually much more colorful
> View attachment 5037730
> 
> And back at home. The last pic actually looks most accurate colour wise.
> 
> View attachment 5037731


Gorgeous bag, gorgeous day! My son spent a post grad year in Berlin- LOVE the city


----------



## netinvader

TC1 said:


> OOTD
> View attachment 5036960


Love your outfit! The off-whites are a great touch.


----------



## jp824

Mother/son outing with mini lindy at the KAWS exhibit.


----------



## TC1

netinvader said:


> Love your outfit! The off-whites are a great touch.


Thank you!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Mother/son outing with mini lindy at the KAWS exhibit.
> View attachment 5037839
> View attachment 5037840


Looking good!


----------



## Chrismin

My hac w my newest accessory .. pepper spray 
Not exactly a rodeo but w all the violence against Asian women and elderly .... makes me feel a little safer about walking to and from my car at work


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Chrismin said:


> My hac w my newest accessory .. pepper spray
> Not exactly a rodeo but w all the violence against Asian women and elderly .... makes me feel a little safer about walking to and from my car at work
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038084



Haha I absolutely love this as a bag charm. It could serve as a strong enough deterrent. I put my pepper spray in a ziplock bag and then into my H bag when I go to the city nowadays, because i don’t want it to accidentally leak or spray inside my bag, but I do wonder if i get attacked, how many seconds will it take for me to open my Kelly and take the pepper spray out from the ziplock bag...


----------



## sf_newyorker

Chrismin said:


> My hac w my newest accessory .. pepper spray
> Not exactly a rodeo but w all the violence against Asian women and elderly .... makes me feel a little safer about walking to and from my car at work
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038084


Mine is hot pink and I hang it in plain sight hoping it does serve as a visual deterrent. I’m also testing how fast I can get it detached and used if needed.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

sf_newyorker said:


> Mine is hot pink and I hang it in plain sight hoping it does serve as a visual deterrent. I’m also testing how fast I can get it detached and used if needed.



I hope they make one with retractable clip, so you don’t have to unclip it in an emergency situation. Pray we never ever have to resort to it, but I have to say I don’t feel safe walking on downtown streets now.


----------



## bagnut1

Chrismin said:


> My hac w my newest accessory .. pepper spray
> Not exactly a rodeo but w all the violence against Asian women and elderly .... makes me feel a little safer about walking to and from my car at work
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038084


Omg this is heartbreaking that you feel you must take these measures.


----------



## Chrismin

Ha. I know 
I thiufht about it for a second too— what I’d it ruins the bag but then I’d feel silly if I needed to use and it wasn’t accessible 


OuiCestLaVie said:


> Haha I absolutely love this as a bag charm. It could serve as a strong enough deterrent. I put my pepper spray in a ziplock bag and then into my H bag when I go to the city nowadays, because i don’t want it to accidentally leak or spray inside my bag, but I do wonder if i get attacked, how many seconds will it take for me to open my Kelly and take the pepper spray out from the ziplock bag...


----------



## Chrismin

I know. It’s a scary climate right now 





bagnut1 said:


> Omg this is heartbreaking that you feel you must take these measures.


----------



## Mayacamas

Chrismin said:


> My hac w my newest accessory .. pepper spray
> Not exactly a rodeo but w all the violence against Asian women and elderly .... makes me feel a little safer about walking to and from my car at work
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038084


I am so sad that its now reasonable to accessorize with personal safety devices.


----------



## lolakitten

Super casual with Ms Ciel and Jungle love CSGM.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lolakitten

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I hope they make one with retractable clip, so you don’t have to unclip it in an emergency situation. Pray we never ever have to resort to it, but I have to say I don’t feel safe walking on downtown streets now.


Not sure if it’s available to the public, but we have ones with belt clips. 
Practicing is a very good idea.


----------



## DR2014

bagnut1 said:


> Omg this is heartbreaking that you feel you must take these measures.


I was just thinking the same thing. I am horrified by the violence and the scary world we live in now.


----------



## DrTr

Chrismin said:


> My hac w my newest accessory .. pepper spray
> Not exactly a rodeo but w all the violence against Asian women and elderly .... makes me feel a little safer about walking to and from my car at work
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038084





OuiCestLaVie said:


> Haha I absolutely love this as a bag charm. It could serve as a strong enough deterrent. I put my pepper spray in a ziplock bag and then into my H bag when I go to the city nowadays, because i don’t want it to accidentally leak or spray inside my bag, but I do wonder if i get attacked, how many seconds will it take for me to open my Kelly and take the pepper spray out from the ziplock bag...





sf_newyorker said:


> Mine is hot pink and I hang it in plain sight hoping it does serve as a visual deterrent. I’m also testing how fast I can get it detached and used if needed.





OuiCestLaVie said:


> I hope they make one with retractable clip, so you don’t have to unclip it in an emergency situation. Pray we never ever have to resort to it, but I have to say I don’t feel safe walking on downtown streets now.





bagnut1 said:


> Omg this is heartbreaking that you feel you must take these measures.





Chrismin said:


> Ha. I know
> I thiufht about it for a second too— what I’d it ruins the bag but then I’d feel silly if I needed to use and it wasn’t accessible





Chrismin said:


> I know. It’s a scary climate right now


I am so sorry this is where we are right now everyone. Please be careful out there!  Love everyone’s gorgeous bags, but they have to serve us in the actual life we live.  And the last year (or 4 or even longer) unleashed plenty! Tpf is such a safe and fun place, if only the rest of the world was as kind.


----------



## diane278

It’s warm today where I live (central California) and I’m grateful to be able to break out my linen shirts...
even if it’s only for a trip to the grocery store.


----------



## boo1689

I must head out to your neighborhood market because we don't have such gorgy selection of bag!!!!




diane278 said:


> It’s warm today where I live (central California) and I’m grateful to be able to break out my linen shirts...
> even if it’s only for a trip to the grocery store.
> View attachment 5039720
> 
> View attachment 5039717


----------



## iamyumi

Spring is finally here! Taking vert criquet Evie out for a walk. I just love this colour in Evie!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sweet tooth calling, going out with clic16


----------



## mcpro




----------



## netinvader

diane278 said:


> It’s warm today where I live (central California) and I’m grateful to be able to break out my linen shirts...
> even if it’s only for a trip to the grocery store.
> View attachment 5039720
> 
> View attachment 5039717


Love that strap! Goes so well with your Evelyn.


----------



## jenayb

First day out with my new cutie C18


----------



## Hillychristie

Accompanied a friend to buy a birthday gift for herself today. Happy Easter, tpf


----------



## I_AM_AYM

In the Hermès store earlier today with my mini Evelyne in deep blue! Tried on the little orange bag charm but didn’t take her home with me.. ended up with a rodeo pm instead!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Time to have some Colors for my garden


----------



## surfer

Easter vca visit


----------



## surfer

Car ride to H


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Marmotte

Birkin 30 Rose Extreme Clémence 
Kelly Belt Rose Azalée
Scarf Animapolis


----------



## EmilyM111

New SO preparing for a walk


----------



## surfer

nikka007 said:


> New SO preparing for a walk
> 
> View attachment 5042523


Almost
Twins ☺️


----------



## marzipanchen

@nikka007 - how perfect is your bag with this twilly!? love.


----------



## EmilyM111

marzipanchen said:


> @nikka007 - how perfect is your bag with this twilly!? love.


Thank you - I’m also wearing a pink scarf so thought I’d be twins with the bag


----------



## sunflower_13

My well-loved Kelly Ado on our way to Denver to watch some MLB.


----------



## ladysarah

sunflower_13 said:


> My well-loved Kelly Ado on our way to Denver to watch some MLB.
> View attachment 5042857


i simply love this - nothing like a bag that tells a story!


----------



## tlamdang08

Black and white theme


----------



## victoroliveira

Very casual for grocery shopping..


----------



## sunflower_13

ladysarah said:


> i simply love this - nothing like a bag that tells a story!


Thank you! I love her so much!!!


----------



## archieluxury

With my Hermes Birkin 35........


----------



## archieluxury

With my Pink Hermes Birkin


----------



## archieluxury

I love my Birkins.....


----------



## TeeCee77

Hawaii Bound!


----------



## loh

TeeCee77 said:


> Hawaii Bound!



Wishing you safe travels and a wonderful vacation!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## undecided45

Time for spring colors to come out from my wardrobe  evie tpm in rose extreme.


----------



## cubby

Weekend getaway to a mountain lodge...


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Heading out for a shopping day because the beach is too windy #goodproblemtohave


----------



## tlamdang08

We were at the piercing shop today. My Birkin is in the tote


----------



## LoveThatThing

Disney World w kids during their spring break


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> We were at the piercing shop today. My Birkin is in the tote
> View attachment 5044529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044531


Oh I love your sweater!  Which season is this from?


----------



## tlamdang08

Bagaholic222 said:


> Oh I love your sweater!  Which season is this from?


it was 2019-2020


----------



## diane278

My Craie BdC clutch posing for Easter.....it went with me to help choose the eggs so that the colors wouldn’t clash....turned out that I was lucky, as these were the only remaining available eggs.


----------



## TeeCee77

Aloha!


----------



## Rhl2987

Paired my new watch with my Perlee clover for an outing to the zoo.


----------



## amna72

The scarf I got last month


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I spotted this the other day, and reading it just made me smile.


----------



## TeeCee77

All set for dinner with KC!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## TeeCee77

mcpro said:


> View attachment 5045728


Love your anemone!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro

TeeCee77 said:


> Love your anemone!


Thank you!! I love yours too, I saw your post , that's why I remember to post mine


----------



## Annawakes

diane278 said:


> It’s warm today where I live (central California) and I’m grateful to be able to break out my linen shirts...
> even if it’s only for a trip to the grocery store.
> View attachment 5039720
> 
> View attachment 5039717


Looks great!  What length is your strap?  I’m looking for a shoulder length one that isn’t so long to be crossbody.  Thanks!


----------



## diane278

Annawakes said:


> Looks great!  What length is your strap?  I’m looking for a shoulder length one that isn’t so long to be crossbody.  Thanks!


It’s 34”.  (I’m 5’4”)


----------



## angelicskater16

Work day with my trusty Kelly


----------



## Venessa84

Delayed Easter Day post with Miss Kelly 25


----------



## H Ever After

Rhl2987 said:


> Paired my new watch with my Perlee clover for an outing to the zoo.



So beautiful! Are these both rose gold?


----------



## Rhl2987

H Ever After said:


> So beautiful! Are these both rose gold?


Yes, they are.


----------



## De sac

Rhl2987 said:


> Paired my new watch with my Perlee clover for an outing to the zoo.


Lovely, hope you are well!


----------



## jp824

mcpro said:


> View attachment 5041055


Beautiful scenery for your B


----------



## jp824

LoveThatThing said:


> Disney World w kids during their spring break
> 
> View attachment 5044538


That’s a great idea adding strap to your picotin.  Enjoy Disney!


----------



## jp824

My closet tends to be 90% neutral colors so I use my bags for a pop of color. Headed off to work this morning.


----------



## Four Tails

Took the 34 week bump for a very casual Tuesday date night of pub wings and trivia with a barenia CDC. Just a few more weeks until I can enjoy a beer again.


----------



## Hillychristie

Quick mirrorfie with Ms Constance  during a mid week luncheon


----------



## ANN-11

archieluxury said:


> I love my Birkins.....


Beautiful bag, I believe that your DH just did a video on YouTube about the Birkin a good investment?


----------



## diane278

I bought a new iPad and was trying to figure out a way to carry it (in its case) hands free. It fits in my Evie....but boy, is it heavy.  This may be both its first & last trip out of the house....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Went to Home Depot for some orchids


----------



## duggi84

Trying a new scarf with my Attache Soie today.  Was on my way out to drop the earrings in the mail to my mom.


----------



## tlamdang08

Relaxing after a yard clean-up job.


----------



## jenayb

Taking C18 to the gym with me the other morning.


----------



## innerpeace85

jenaywins said:


> Taking C18 to the gym with me the other morning.
> 
> View attachment 5049086


That arm stack


----------



## jenayb

innerpeace85 said:


> That arm stack



 Hey girl!


----------



## diane278

Framing pickup...couldn’t ride _shotgun_ as it was too large to fit in the front seat.  I’m getting better at hanging...I only made two other holes before getting it right.  It resembles a Rorschach test but I already know I’m crazy.  I mean eccentric. My Evie doesn’t mind....no matter what I do.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Framing pickup...couldn’t ride _shotgun_ as it was too large to fit in the front seat.  I’m getting better at hanging...I only made two other holes before getting it right.  It resembles a Rorschach test but I already know I’m crazy.  I mean eccentric. My Evie doesn’t mind....no matter what I do.
> 
> View attachment 5049139


Gorgeous!


----------



## duggi84

Took the Dwich Casa Sac (and a matching bracelet) out for a quick trip to Hermès today...one of @netinvader's bags was ready for pickup from the Spa, so we made a quick lunch-trip of it between meetings.  Of course a few trinkets came home with me  

Also got to wear my new custom mask to the store for the first time (found via Etsy).


----------



## netinvader

Here’s a few shots of the first outing with my Sac Mangeoire Play.

I’ve decided to name him Maurice —we enjoy long walks at Hermès, glasses of red red wine and lucky strike cigarettes from Japan.


----------



## catin

netinvader said:


> Here’s a few shots of the first outing with my Sac Mangeoire Play.
> 
> I’ve decided to name him Maurice —we enjoy long walks at Hermès, glasses of red red wine and lucky strike cigarettes from Japan.
> View attachment 5049338
> View attachment 5049339


You and @duggi84 are so cool! Makes me want to try harder at my fashion game


----------



## Melow

Hillychristie said:


> Quick mirrorfie with Ms Constance  during a mid week luncheon
> View attachment 5047452


What color is ur constance? It is gorgeous! And is this size 18?


----------



## diane278

My version of flower arrangement. This little bag has earned its keep by posing. Time for a donut run...well, I’m getting a donut, she’s just riding along....


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Delayed Easter Day post with Miss Kelly 25
> 
> View attachment 5046247


Thud. The sound of me fainting from your GORGEOUS RP Kelly and all this stunning color!!


----------



## VernisCerise

With my gold evie in the indoor playground. I love that it fits my ipad pro.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

catin said:


> You and @duggi84 are so cool! Makes me want to try harder at my fashion game


I actually thought the same! 
@netinvader & @duggi84 you guys have THE best style! 
I love seeing your posts @netinvader Maurice is so cheeky and kind of Punk-rock cool he really suits you


----------



## kat.fox

my Picotin is waiting to go outside with her


----------



## loh

Having a little snack while waiting for my DD to be done with her hair appointment.


----------



## duggi84

catin said:


> You and @duggi84 are so cool! Makes me want to try harder at my fashion game





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I actually thought the same!
> @netinvader & @duggi84 you guys have THE best style!
> I love seeing your posts @netinvader Maurice is so cheeky and kind of Punk-rock cool he really suits you



 you're both so nice!  We're happy to share our shenanigans with you all!


----------



## Hillychristie

Melow said:


> What color is ur constance? It is gorgeous! And is this size 18?


Thank you   
It's rouge H in box calf and size 18. It's much smaller in real life.


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> you're both so nice!  We're happy to share our shenanigans with you all!


And what beautiful H shenanigans you get up to!!!  Love all of your gorgeous collections!


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Decorating my Nano.


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Maxi twiggy


----------



## EmilyM111

Love how this Evelyne makes the outfit cooler    (you can tell I'm a master of photo composition...NOT lol)


----------



## netinvader

catin said:


> You and @duggi84 are so cool! Makes me want to try harder at my fashion game





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I actually thought the same!
> @netinvader & @duggi84 you guys have THE best style!
> I love seeing your posts @netinvader Maurice is so cheeky and kind of Punk-rock cool he really suits you





DrTr said:


> And what beautiful H shenanigans you get up to!!!  Love all of your gorgeous collections!



Thanks for all these lovely comments and for letting us share our H adventures with you.


----------



## DrTr

nikka007 said:


> Love how this Evelyne makes the outfit cooler    (you can tell I'm a master of photo composition...NOT lol)
> View attachment 5050748


It DOES make you cooler! love your evie.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## EmilyM111

ok, one more of me...obsessed about the coat lol


----------



## xmktn

Venessa84 said:


> Delayed Easter Day post with Miss Kelly 25
> 
> View attachment 5046247


Gorgeous!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Last day in paradise.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bella89

Been wearing my Evelyne in pink sakura everywhere lately.  Really regretted getting the bag in this color originally as at the time it was my first really expensive designer bag but now I’m super happy and have no regrets.  It also has such good memories for me because it’s the first bag I ever saved up for and my mom surprised me by helping to cover the sales tax as a gift.


----------



## DrTr

bella89 said:


> Been wearing my Evelyne in pink sakura everywhere lately.  Really regretted getting the bag in this color originally as at the time it was my first really expensive designer bag but now I’m super happy and have no regrets.  It also has such good memories for me because it’s the first bag I ever saved up for and my mom surprised me by helping to cover the sales tax as a gift.
> 
> View attachment 5052277


Such a lovely Evelyne and a wonderful story!


----------



## bella89

DrTr said:


> Such a lovely Evelyne and a wonderful story!


Thank you!  It’s funny how much I really thought this color was a huge mistake but I figured if it’s going to be one of my only Hermès bags then I should go for a fun color.  Used to fret about wearing it in winter but now I carry it whenever I feel like it. I like how it’s a pop of color that’s not often seen where I live.


----------



## DrTr

bella89 said:


> Thank you!  It’s funny how much I really thought this color was a huge mistake but I figured if it’s going to be one of my only Hermès bags then I should go for a fun color.  Used to fret about wearing it in winter but now I carry it whenever I feel like it. I like how it’s a pop of color that’s not often seen where I live.


I am firmly of the belief that we wear whatever bags we wish whenever we wish, however we wish no matter our age, bag color season or anything else except what brings us joy!! Thanks for sharing your gorgeous pink bag!


----------



## ACTRESS

Kelly 25


----------



## DrTr

ACTRESS said:


> Kelly 25


blue Frida?  She’s gorgeous!


----------



## ACTRESS

DrTr said:


> blue Frida?  She’s gorgeous!


Yes it is! the best blue ever!  Thank you


----------



## ACTRESS

Here is a pic I took a couple months back.


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

My most used bags nowadays both are discontinued hac 32


----------



## Dupsy

Ms. Kelly, all dressed up, en route to 2nd shot


----------



## Stansy

My HAC32 on the bus with me on our way home.


----------



## surfer

Does the shawl count


----------



## Elm1979

Big day out with my Birkin 30 (taurillon clemence, bleu saphir, GHW)


----------



## Ethengdurst

Spring is the time to bring out my B30 bamboo Ghillies.


----------



## loh

I have a couple of projects I need to get done but I'm such the master of procrastination, I figured I'd tag along with hubs while he runs some errands.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

Elm1979 said:


> Big day out with my Birkin 30 (taurillon clemence, bleu saphir, GHW)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055485



I love this color and congrats on your shot!


----------



## Elm1979

loh said:


> I love this color and congrats on your shot!


❤️Thank you!


----------



## kat.fox

loh said:


> I have a couple of projects I need to get done but I'm such the master of procrastination, I figured I'd tag along with hubs while he runs some errands.
> 
> View attachment 5056170


beautiful!  what’s the color of your B?


----------



## loh

kat.fox said:


> beautiful!  what’s the color of your B?



Thank you!  She is vert de gris.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hermes coat from a few seasons back! This is what I love about Hermes - it’s never dated!


----------



## haute okole

My Mini-me Barbie with her new Lizard Kelly!


----------



## Mayacamas

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> My most used bags nowadays both are discontinued hac 32


Can you please tell me the color and type of leather on the photo on the left?  

Thank you!


----------



## HBfan81

ACTRESS said:


> Kelly 25


I don’t know if is only me, but I didn’t like so much blue frida on pics. But when I saw it on person I love it.


----------



## skyqueen

haute okole said:


> My Mini-me Barbie with her new Lizard Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056439


OMG...love it!


----------



## Rockerchic

ACTRESS said:


> Kelly 25


Beautiful! Is that gold or palladium hw?


----------



## momasaurus

My Barenia Evie at the nail salon. First pedicure in ages!


----------



## momasaurus

loh said:


> I have a couple of projects I need to get done but I'm such the master of procrastination, I figured I'd tag along with hubs while he runs some errands.
> 
> View attachment 5056170


Love this color!!!


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Mayacamas said:


> Can you please tell me the color and type of leather on the photo on the left?
> 
> Thank you!


One is ardennes leather (gold) and the other is Buffalo


----------



## CTLover

bella89 said:


> Been wearing my Evelyne in pink sakura everywhere lately.  Really regretted getting the bag in this color originally as at the time it was my first really expensive designer bag but now I’m super happy and have no regrets.  It also has such good memories for me because it’s the first bag I ever saved up for and my mom surprised me by helping to cover the sales tax as a gift.
> 
> View attachment 5052277


I have a Halzan mini in Rose Sakura.   One of my favorite bag.  It's a pink that works like a neutral.  I'd love to get a Birkin some day in this color.


----------



## loh

momasaurus said:


> Love this color!!!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hermes coat from a few seasons back! This is what I love about Hermes - it’s never dated!
> View attachment 5056406


Congratulation on you baby
BTW, You look fantastic !!!


----------



## ACTRESS

Rockerchic said:


> Beautiful! Is that gold or palladium hw?


Thank you! It's gold hardware. Here is a better picture


----------



## ACTRESS

HBfan81 said:


> I don’t know if is only me, but I didn’t like so much blue frida on pics. But when I saw it on person I love it.


same!


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulation on you baby
> BTW, You look fantastic !!!


Hello beautiful! Thank you! I cannot believe how fast time flies! My little girl is 5 months already 
Looking forward to keeping up with your sophisticated looks!


----------



## abg12

Enjoying the weather


----------



## amna72

It is a beautiful sunny day, made for my Lady K


----------



## Rockerchic

ACTRESS said:


> Thank you! It's gold hardware. Here is a better picture


Gorgeous!!! That’s my dream bag!


----------



## SDC2003

Winiebean said:


> Quick run for some salmon. B25 looks great even w/ sweatpants
> View attachment 5037781


This bag is so cute on you!


----------



## loh

amna72 said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day, made for my Lady K



I just love your Lady K.   And you outfit looks marvelous too! Hope you enjoy the beautiful sunny day.


----------



## so_sofya1985

amna72 said:


> It is a beautiful sunny day, made for my Lady K


Loveeee!!!! Is that beton or craie?


----------



## amna72

so_sofya1985 said:


> Loveeee!!!! Is that beton or craie?



Thanks, it is craie


----------



## marzipanchen

amna72 said:


> Thanks, it is craie


My favorite color! Love your bag and your outfit.


----------



## Hillychristie

Wore my new twilly to take the vaccine yesterday and now suffering some vertigo side effects 

Thankfully all your beautiful pictures are keeping my spirit up


----------



## marzipanchen

So pretty! I hope you'll feel better soon. 
What color is your CDC? Love the happy color with the white Tee...


Hillychristie said:


> Wore my new twilly to take the vaccine yesterday and now suffering some vertigo side effects
> 
> Thankfully all your beautiful pictures are keeping my spirit up
> View attachment 5057877


----------



## Hillychristie

marzipanchen said:


> So pretty! I hope you'll feel better soon.
> What color is your CDC? Love the happy color with the white Tee...


Thank you. I recalled the SA said it's either orange poppy or feu.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marzipanchen

Hillychristie said:


> Thank you. I recalled the SA said it's either orange poppy or feu.


Thank you!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## LouiseCPH

Bolide 31 and CSGM ‘Collection Equestre’ (?)


----------



## DrTr

Going out for a first patio lunch in a year with an H bag and shawl!  52 degrees and cloudy but don’t care!  It’s been on the books for once we both were 2 weeks post fully vaxxed!! What better way to warm up in style !


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Furniture shopping with my clemence 35 Birkin in Bougainville


----------



## TeeCee77

Practicing some twilly tying last night.


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Aloha out for a spin


----------



## Perja

@PSiLOVEbags are they comfortable??


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Perja said:


> @PSiLOVEbags are they comfortable??


Very comfy, more than the orans imo. Spent all day in them.


----------



## Perja

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Very comfy, more than the orans imo. Spent all day in them.


That sounds really exciting. I’ll have to track them down and try them.


----------



## jp824

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> My most used bags nowadays both are discontinued hac 32


Great pics.  I haven’t seen Hacs for awhile now.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5055730
> 
> Spring is the time to bring out my B30 bamboo Ghillies.


I am lusting after your bamboo ghillies...I need something green


----------



## jp824

DrTr said:


> Going out for a first patio lunch in a year with an H bag and shawl!  52 degrees and cloudy but don’t care!  It’s been on the books for once we both were 2 weeks post fully vaxxed!! What better way to warm up in style !
> 
> View attachment 5058189
> View attachment 5058192


Gorgeous combo! Love this pairing.


----------



## bella89

Mother/daughter brunch with Hermès.  Letting my mom’s Kelly take the spotlight.


----------



## jp824

We had a mother son outing this morning to check out the cherry blossoms.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



My son also took this pic and got a nice shot of mini kelly.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## catsinthebag

bella89 said:


> Mother/daughter brunch with Hermès.  Letting my mom’s Kelly take the spotlight.
> View attachment 5059062



Look at the slouch on that Kelly!  Is it Swift? 32 or 35?


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> We had a mother son outing this morning to check out the cherry blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059064
> 
> My son also took this pic and got a nice shot of mini kelly.
> View attachment 5059066
> View attachment 5059067


NY is beautiful! My toddler just asked if we could go to Times Square yesterday . What color is your mini K again?


----------



## tlamdang08

I added some colors to my church’s outfit today.


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> We had a mother son outing this morning to check out the cherry blossoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059064
> 
> My son also took this pic and got a nice shot of mini kelly.
> View attachment 5059066
> View attachment 5059067


Love your fabulous mother son pics, the blossoms and your mini!!!


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> I added some colors to my church’s outfit today.
> View attachment 5059126


Beautiful dear one! Hugs and support. to you


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

bella89 said:


> Mother/daughter brunch with Hermès.  Letting my mom’s Kelly take the spotlight.
> View attachment 5059062


How beautiful. Do I spot rose sakura in an Evelyne? I adore the color but in no way would I ever dare to buy an Evelyne in that color. I'm too afraid of color transfer. Would you mind sharing in a few months or after intense wear how well the bag holds its color? Your experience might reduce my fear


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> Beautiful dear one! Hugs and support. to you


----------



## mauihappyplace

C24 Rose Shocking and I went on a study break...Also paired with my grey capelet /hoodie from last year...


----------



## DrTr

mauihappyplace said:


> C24 Rose Shocking and I went on a study break...Also paired with my grey capelet /hoodie from last year...


Stunning in every way! She looks beautiful in you


----------



## CTLover

mcpro said:


> View attachment 5057983


Love how you set it among the lavender.  Perfect combo.


----------



## CTLover

MlleBougainvillier said:


> How beautiful. Do I spot rose sakura in an Evelyne? I adore the color but in no way would I ever dare to buy an Evelyne in that color. I'm too afraid of color transfer. Would you mind sharing in a few months or after intense wear how well the bag holds its color? Your experience might reduce my fear


I've had a Rose Sakura Mini Halzan for at least 3 years now.  I wear it a lot and never had an issue with color transfer.


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Taking vintage HAC 32 out to East Village for some groceries and ramen


----------



## Four Tails

I am a hair shy of 36 weeks today, so my SILs and the grandmoms cohosted a little vaccinated family/Zoom baby shower for me.

I could not really care any less about birthstones, but it is so fitting that his May stone is an emerald. I am forever Team Green. Apparently today I paired some pretty mismatched H greens though -- whoops.





Please pardon the awkwardly cropped photos.


----------



## jp824

DrTr said:


> Love your fabulous mother son pics, the blossoms and your mini!!!


Thank you @DrTr


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> NY is beautiful! My toddler just asked if we could go to Times Square yesterday . What color is your mini K again?


It’s still a little chilly but hopefully this week will be warmer.  Hopefully you can resume your  NY  trips soon!  Mini K is abricot.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

CTLover said:


> I've had a Rose Sakura Mini Halzan for at least 3 years now.  I wear it a lot and never had an issue with color transfer.


Wow that is amazing. What leather and do you wear the Halzan also cross-body? I think this is where most of the color transfer issues happen.


----------



## CTLover

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Wow that is amazing. What leather and do you wear the Halzan also cross-body? I think this is where most of the color transfer issues happen.


It's Swift and I wear it crossbody all the time.   I also shorten the strap and wear it under my shoulder.


----------



## TeeCee77

Enjoying getting back to work so I can dust the cobwebs off my bags!


----------



## periogirl28

Barenia Picotin, purchased at FSH 14 years ago and one of my latest purchases. Been wearing these clogs a lot, love them!


----------



## nymeria

What a combo!!


----------



## kat.fox

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5060432
> View attachment 5060433
> 
> Barenia Picotin, purchased at FSH 14 years ago and one of my latest purchases. Been wearing these clogs a lot, love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060432
> View attachment 5060433


wow! I can’t believe your Pico is 14 years old!  despite few little scratches, she looks almost like new!


----------



## periogirl28

kat.fox said:


> wow! I can’t believe your Pico is 14 years old!  despite few little scratches, she looks almost like new!


I don’t think my SA would believe it either. I should bring it back and show her.


----------



## marzipanchen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5060432
> View attachment 5060433
> 
> Barenia Picotin, purchased at FSH 14 years ago and one of my latest purchases. Been wearing these clogs a lot, love them!


I was never a fan of the Pico before I saw yours - it is absolutely beautiful in Barenia. And the patina!!! *swoon*


----------



## BirkinBish

Voltage sneakers, mini Evelyne and Lez Zebres twilly! Who said navy and black don’t go together?  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BirkinBish

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5060432
> View attachment 5060433
> 
> Barenia Picotin, purchased at FSH 14 years ago and one of my latest purchases. Been wearing these clogs a lot, love them!


I LOVE the Carlottas with the Picotin!


----------



## boo1689

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5060432
> View attachment 5060433
> 
> Barenia Picotin, purchased at FSH 14 years ago and one of my latest purchases. Been wearing these clogs a lot, love them!


Gorgy picotin ! May I ask if the clogs are comfy ?!


----------



## boo1689

How many H items can you spy ?!


----------



## jenayb

The birdie gods have been good to me lately I feel!   

Admiring my new cutie while he gets gas...


----------



## periogirl28

marzipanchen said:


> I was never a fan of the Pico before I saw yours - it is absolutely beautiful in Barenia. And the patina!!! *swoon*


Thank you kindly. I was very hesitant as it was my first Barenia piece but I think it is very cute and appropriate in a design based on a horse feed bag! It actually has not much patina, more or less the same as when I walked out with it.


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> Gorgy picotin ! May I ask if the clogs are comfy ?!


Yes as far as clogs go, I can wear these all day. A bit noisy though.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

BirkinBish said:


> I LOVE the Carlottas with the Picotin!


Thank you!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## tlamdang08

Went to a friend house for dinner to celebrate a confirmation kid.


----------



## Rockerchic

BirkinBish said:


> Voltage sneakers, mini Evelyne and Lez Zebres twilly! Who said navy and black don’t go together?  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5060861
> 
> View attachment 5060862
> 
> View attachment 5060863


Love this look and I always wear navy and black!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

I love this scarf so much..


----------



## momoc

Glam80 said:


> I love this scarf so much..
> View attachment 5061823



so beautiful


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

momoc said:


> so beautiful


Thank you @momoc  X


----------



## Chanelandco

Glam80 said:


> I love this scarf so much..
> View attachment 5061823


This is beautiful ! We are twin on this scarf.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Chanelandco said:


> This is beautiful ! We are twin on this scarf.


Yay!  X


----------



## tlamdang08

Gris etain for a rainy day
While waiting to pick up lunch 



	

		
			
		

		
	
and at the CVS for Covid-19 the second shot.


----------



## diane278

Went to the eye Dr.  Nothing new....still blind as a bat!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

navy x navy


----------



## duggi84

Went out for a quick trip to Home Depot and Target...surprised my local Target only had ONE mirror.  Regardless still was fun to get a chance to snap a pic.


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

I sometimes forget how convenient the evie tpm can be!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

duggi84 said:


> Went out for a quick trip to Home Depot and Target...surprised my local Target only had ONE mirror.  Regardless still was fun to get a chance to snap a pic.
> 
> View attachment 5063232


You rock this Toolbox!  And I love how you attached the Twilly to match your outfit! Super cool!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

My gorgeous new Frida evie with the wonderful cheval punk pocket square on the way to UPS. It’s cloudy here, but this fabulous bright blue just makes me happy!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Last weekend!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Since I have not posted in a while, one more photo with my photo bomber lol


----------



## duggi84

DrTr said:


> My gorgeous new Frida evie with the wonderful cheval punk pocket square on the way to UPS. It’s cloudy here, but this fabulous bright blue just makes me happy!!
> 
> View attachment 5063798



We're pocket square twins!  Just picked this one up a few weeks ago, it's a fun pattern!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Just the right temperature for this


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> We're pocket square twins!  Just picked this one up a few weeks ago, it's a fun pattern!


It is!!  I like the 100 in the same cw, but too big and too warm for spring!


----------



## victoroliveira

And after more than a month in a lockdown, finally going out for lunch!


----------



## DrTr

victoroliveira said:


> And after more than a month in a lockdown, finally going out for lunch!
> View attachment 5064112


you and your K and your LV sneaks look great!


----------



## Chanelandco

Riding to the H store


----------



## Mariambagaholic

victoroliveira said:


> And after more than a month in a lockdown, finally going out for lunch!
> View attachment 5064112



beautiful bag! Can you please share the size and leather?


----------



## jenayb

This is a MUCH brighter look than I usually choose - black is my favourite colour after all.   But I feel a little tropical heading into the weekend. Have a fun one, everyone!


----------



## victoroliveira

*p*


Mariambagaholic said:


> beautiful bag! Can you please share the size and leather?


hi! Thank you. It’s a 32 in togo ♥️


----------



## raradarling

victoroliveira said:


> And after more than a month in a lockdown, finally going out for lunch!


LOVE your outfit!


----------



## amna72

Going for some shopping today


----------



## LouiseCPH

Bolide 27 and CSGM ‘Jeu de omnibus remix’


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

LouiseCPH said:


> Bolide 27 and CSGM ‘Jeu de omnibus remix’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064559


Love your combo - you look great!


----------



## Chrismin

Love your look !


LouiseCPH said:


> Bolide 27 and CSGM ‘Jeu de omnibus remix’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064559


----------



## LouiseCPH

Chrismin said:


> Love your look !





DrTr said:


> Love your combo - you look great!


Thank you! You are so kind


----------



## Seedlessplum

My first action pic since eons...attempting it with my DH's B40


----------



## tlamdang08

At the bear shop


----------



## madamelizaking

Brunch


----------



## Happyish

diane278 said:


> Just sitting on the mantle.....waiting for freedom....
> View attachment 4701904


Now that's a stunning painting! The bag isn't bad either . . .


----------



## TeeCee77

Brunch time!


----------



## boo1689

Papa Boo’s wall of Eden roses is too pretty not to share ~


----------



## MissApple

surfer said:


> View attachment 5042430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter vca visit
> 
> View attachment 5042430


Love love this color. Is this etain?


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> View attachment 5042430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter vca visit
> 
> View attachment 5042430


I have bag envy! Is this grey mouetté? Whatever it is, it's gorgeous . . .


----------



## Happyish

LoveThatThing said:


> Disney World w kids during their spring break
> What a great idea . . .
> View attachment 5044538


----------



## Happyish

jp824 said:


> My closet tends to be 90% neutral colors so I use my bags for a pop of color. Headed off to work this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5046624


Love this! Is this the 26cm? How do you like the 2002? If you have a moment, any pros and cons? I'm debating this bag. Thanks so much.


----------



## Happyish

duggi84 said:


> Took the Dwich Casa Sac (and a matching bracelet) out for a quick trip to Hermès today...one of @netinvader's bags was ready for pickup from the Spa, so we made a quick lunch-trip of it between meetings.  Of course a few trinkets came home with me
> 
> Also got to wear my new custom mask to the store for the first time (found via Etsy).
> 
> 
> Stunning!


----------



## xmktn

diane278 said:


> Went to the eye Dr.  Nothing new....still blind as a bat!
> View attachment 5062069


Exceptional taste for someone who is blind as a bat. It must be pure talent!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xmktn

BirkinBish said:


> Voltage sneakers, mini Evelyne and Lez Zebres twilly! Who said navy and black don’t go together?  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5060861
> 
> View attachment 5060862
> 
> View attachment 5060863


Do you find the vintage sneakers comfortable?  I was interested in them at some point but decided against them after I tried them on at the store. They were a little too stiff for me, but seeing your post, that itch is coming back. I wonder, do they break in well?


----------



## Venessa84

Miss Kelly 25 took a much needed rest and she made her way for Friday night and Saturday drinks


----------



## BirkinBish

xmktn said:


> Do you find the vintage sneakers comfortable?  I was interested in them at some point but decided against them after I tried them on at the store. They were a little too stiff for me, but seeing your post, that itch is coming back. I wonder, do they break in well?


I find them super comfortable! The sole provides good cushioning and the leather is very soft and shapes to your foot. I needed no break in period, they were great right away. Any marks I’ve gotten have also rubbed right out of the leather which is great!


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Miss Kelly 25 took a much needed rest and she made her way for Friday night and Saturday drinks
> 
> View attachment 5065901
> View attachment 5065902


Miss Kelly and her mom took a much needed break!  Every time I see your beautiful Kelly I get faint


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Taking my vintage ostrich kelly ado out for a walk Fun fact: the last owner of the bag snatched it from an auction house in 2013 and decided to let it go last year. Snatched it from a consignment website. Guess the price increase in the 7 years? 200%!!


----------



## Meeju

TeeCee77 said:


> Brunch time!


That's so cute ..


----------



## TeeCee77

Meeju said:


> That's so cute ..


Thank you!


----------



## surfer

Kostw said:


> Love love this color. Is this etain?





Happyish said:


> I have bag envy! Is this grey mouetté? Whatever it is, it's gorgeous . . .



B25 etain togo ghw dears and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## duggi84

Took the Saxo out for the first time today.  Walked to the ATM with our dog.


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> Took the Saxo out for the first time today.  Walked to the ATM with our dog.
> 
> View attachment 5066836


Love your bag, but your puppers!!!   What a cutie!  thanks for the smile! And is that an H orange collar?


----------



## duggi84

DrTr said:


> Love your bag, but your puppers!!!   What a cutie!  thanks for the smile! And is that an H orange collar?



Thank you!  It is not an H collar, just coincidence that the color is very close!  He just happens to look good in Orange =)


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> Thank you!  It is not an H collar, just coincidence that the color is very close!  He just happens to look good in Orange =)


yes he does, and he would look good in anything!!


----------



## xmktn

BirkinBish said:


> I find them super comfortable! The sole provides good cushioning and the leather is very soft and shapes to your foot. I needed no break in period, they were great right away. Any marks I’ve gotten have also rubbed right out of the leather which is great!


Itching again. Thank you for the feedback. Just added it back to my list to check out next time I’m in the store.


----------



## slyeee

Made a biggggggg move last week, I stuffed halzan inside B30, B30 inside B35, inside a Rimowa carry on. K28 inside GP.  The rest were either packed in a locked trunk of the car, shipped with insurance, or moving boxes. Fingers crossed that they all make it!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

I got my first does of vaccine! I wore my birkin to make the experience a little bit better


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## iamyumi

Going into the office for the first time in a long while! Feeling weirdly excited


----------



## netinvader

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Taking my vintage ostrich kelly ado out for a walk Fun fact: the last owner of the bag snatched it from an auction house in 2013 and decided to let it go last year. Snatched it from a consignment website. Guess the price increase in the 7 years? 200%!!


So perfect. This bag says everything about your impeccable taste. Congratulations on snatching up this piece!


----------



## netinvader

Mariambagaholic said:


> I got my first does of vaccine! I wore my birkin to make the experience a little bit better
> 
> View attachment 5067033


Ooh is that color Iris by chance?


----------



## DrTr

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 5067279
> 
> Going into the office for the first time in a long while! Feeling weirdly excited


you and your bag look gorgeous!  Enjoy your first time!


----------



## Chrismin

First time taking K25 out !
Sorry for poor lighting !


----------



## jp824

Happyish said:


> Love this! Is this the 26cm? How do you like the 2002? If you have a moment, any pros and cons? I'm debating this bag. Thanks so much.


Yes, it is the 26cm.  I like the size as it fits much more than the 24constance.  I wish the strap is longer so it is easier to wear as crossbody but I just used one of the H men’s leather bracelet as an extender for the strap.  The clasp is a bit tricky but maybe I’m just clumsy..lol.


----------



## diane278

A stop at the post office and then out to lunch for my favorite shrimp salad. I never realized how great shrimp tasted when cooked in tequila. I’m not gonna lie....it’s addicting.

It‘s sunny out but I’m cold...thus, both a sweater and a scarf.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

DrTr said:


> Love your bag, but your puppers!!!   What a cutie!  thanks for the smile! And is that an H orange collar?


I LOVE Schnauzers! he's a very handsome boy..just like his two dads


----------



## LouiseCPH

So Kelly 22 and ‘Three Graces’ /‘Collection Equestre’


----------



## BirkinBish

Peep the Kelly belt! Noir with RGHW


----------



## DrTr

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I LOVE Schnauzers! he's a very handsome boy..just like his two dads


Yes they are great dogs, and they make a handsome threesome together indeed!! And do the two of them ever have a fabulous H collection!  I always look forward to a new bag or other goody  from them!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

duggi84 said:


> Went out for a quick trip to Home Depot and Target...surprised my local Target only had ONE mirror.  Regardless still was fun to get a chance to snap a pic.
> 
> View attachment 5063232


Love it! The toolbox is the best bag ever.


----------



## Senbei

I discovered that my Facettes en Pegase scarf matches my bambou Picotin!


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I LOVE Schnauzers! he's a very handsome boy..just like his two dads





DrTr said:


> Yes they are great dogs, and they make a handsome threesome together indeed!! And do the two of them ever have a fabulous H collection!  I always look forward to a new bag or other goody  from them!!





SpeedyJC said:


> Love it! The toolbox is the best bag ever.



You're all so sweet


----------



## Happyish

Senbei said:


> I discovered that my Facettes en Pegase scarf matches my bambou Picotin!
> 
> View attachment 5067612


Your bambou is gorgeous! I think it's one of the most beautiful colors Hermes has ever done. Wear her well and in good health!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jp824

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Taking my vintage ostrich kelly ado out for a walk Fun fact: the last owner of the bag snatched it from an auction house in 2013 and decided to let it go last year. Snatched it from a consignment website. Guess the price increase in the 7 years? 200%!!


Love the Patina on your birdie!


----------



## jp824

I went into the office this week and brought along my workhorse bag. I’ve had this bag for over 10 years now so it’s now so floppy and smooshy.


----------



## Senbei

Happyish said:


> Your bambou is gorgeous! I think it's one of the most beautiful colors Hermes has ever done. Wear her well and in good health!


Thank you so much! Good health is truly a blessing these days.


----------



## mijj

Does anyone like small&cute things like me? Constance & Roulis slim wallet


----------



## netinvader

mijj said:


> Does anyone like small&cute things like me? Constance & Roulis slim wallet
> 
> View attachment 5069106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069107



 These are way too cute. I can’t decide which one I like best. Which is probably why you got both, huh? I would’ve done the same. Haha.

I’m gonna check these out next time I go into the store! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mijj

netinvader said:


> These are way too cute. I can’t decide which one I like best. Which is probably why you got both, huh? I would’ve done the same. Haha.
> 
> I’m gonna check these out next time I go into the store! Thanks for sharing.


 
It can be used as belt bag as well  
I have one more Constance slim wallet in noir. Obsessed with cute things


----------



## BirkinBish

Wearing both my Constance 18 and my Mini Constance belt in Etoupe today. Hope you all had a good day!


----------



## tlamdang08

mijj said:


> Does anyone like small&cute things like me? Constance & Roulis slim wallet
> 
> View attachment 5069106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069107


Can you review what fits in the Roulis belt wallet please. They are both cute!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

BirkinBish said:


> Wearing both my Constance 18 and my Mini Constance belt in Etoupe today. Hope you all had a good day!
> 
> View attachment 5069327
> 
> View attachment 5069328


Love love 200%! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tlamdang08

My quite time at the beach


----------



## CTLover

victoroliveira said:


> *p*
> 
> hi! Thank you. It’s a 32 in togo ♥


Would love to eventually get a black 32 retourne in Togo.  Had a 35 cm retourne in Blue Nuit, but found it a tad too big for my frame and black/grey would better suit my wardrobe.  Currently have a 28 Sellier in black, but it's more formal.


----------



## BirkinBish

tlamdang08 said:


> My quite time at the beach
> View attachment 5069408


This is so beautiful!


----------



## Melow

BirkinBish said:


> Wearing both my Constance 18 and my Mini Constance belt in Etoupe today. Hope you all had a good day!
> 
> View attachment 5069327
> 
> View attachment 5069328
> 
> Can u share the details about ur outfit ? So gorgeous!!


----------



## BirkinBish

Thank you! The coat is Max Mara, trousers are the Karlie Trousers from Filippa K, boots are from Stuart Weitzman (I think they’re the Rapture booties). The sweater I have cut the tags from, but it’s just a taupey cashmere turtleneck.


----------



## victoroliveira

CTLover said:


> Would love to eventually get a black 32 retourne in Togo.  Had a 35 cm retourne in Blue Nuit, but found it a tad too big for my frame and black/grey would better suit my wardrobe.  Currently have a 28 Sellier in black, but it's more formal.


That’s so funny because I’ve been hunting for a 35 in blue nuit for years. The stock in my country is very low and it was always impossible to get any Kelly in 35. My SA tried for a year to get one, and he told me that he haven’t seen a 35 in stock here for years.. Last month I went to store  and my SA told me that they have a black in PHW, but in 32. They always had 32 in store but I was never tempted to try.. until that day, and it was love at the first sight. Nowadays I’m not considering a 35 anymore


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you! The coat is Max Mara, trousers are the Karlie Trousers from Filippa K, boots are from Stuart Weitzman (I think they’re the Rapture booties). The sweater I have cut the tags from, but it’s just a taupey cashmere turtleneck.


You always look wonderfully chic-I salute you!


----------



## Rami00

BirkinBish said:


> Wearing both my Constance 18 and my Mini Constance belt in Etoupe today. Hope you all had a good day!


Stunning!


----------



## CTLover

victoroliveira said:


> That’s so funny because I’ve been hunting for a 35 in blue nuit for years. The stock in my country is very low and it was always impossible to get any Kelly in 35. My SA tried for a year to get one, and he told me that he haven’t seen a 35 in stock here for years.. Last month I went to store  and my SA told me that they have a black in PHW, but in 32. They always had 32 in store but I was never tempted to try.. until that day, and it was love at the first sight. Nowadays I’m not considering a 35 anymore


Funny, I had it on sale on both Tradesy and Poshmark for over a year.  People loved the color but thought it was too big.  It was great with denim etc., but I'm frequently in all black or black/grey and thought I'd be better off with something in that color way.   Have to say it was a great travel bag.  It's why I'd like to get another retourne, but 32 cm.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> My quite time at the beach
> View attachment 5069408


gorgeous composition!


----------



## voguekelly711

Waiting to buy ice cream sandwiches at the grocery store with my new Saut! 

My left arm is thanking me for taking away the weight of my B35 for once


----------



## LVinCali

Waiting outside a restaurant for tonight’s take-out dinner in front of a huge chunk of wall...  As it clearly states.


----------



## chiaoapple

Here‘s me in a totally staged “casual“ pose Love pairing blue and red!


----------



## DrTr

chrisjason94 said:


> Waiting to buy ice cream sandwiches at the grocery store with my new Saut!
> 
> My left arm is thanking me for taking away the weight of my B35 for once
> View attachment 5069776


love your new bag!


----------



## Chrismin

Lovely bag and skirt !!


chiaoapple said:


> Here‘s me in a totally staged “casual“ pose Love pairing blue and red!
> View attachment 5070038


----------



## marzipanchen

LVinCali said:


> Waiting outside a restaurant for tonight’s take-out dinner in front of a huge chunk of wall...  As it clearly states.


love the contrast between the supple, rich leather and shiny hardware and the distressed concrete wall.


----------



## diane278

LVinCali said:


> Waiting outside a restaurant for tonight’s take-out dinner in front of a huge chunk of wall...  As it clearly states.
> 
> View attachment 5070013


I find your photo gorgeous and amazing. I actually crossed through the (closed) Berlin Wall when I was a college student traveling one summer.  It was intimidating, to say the least. Sorry to go OT.


----------



## CTLover

Prepping for a day of shopping and dinner in NYC.


----------



## Tonimichelle

LVinCali said:


> Waiting outside a restaurant for tonight’s take-out dinner in front of a huge chunk of wall...  As it clearly states.
> 
> View attachment 5070013


Such a cool photo! I had a boyfriend who was a journalist when the wall came down. I was so jealous he could be there to see it.


----------



## diane278

I went to the grocery store but I was so hungry that I began eating the Naan in the car on the way home.


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I went to the grocery store but I was so hungry that I began eating the Naan in the car on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 5070445


oh you are not alone


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Four Tails

diane278 said:


> I went to the grocery store but I was so hungry that I began eating the Naan in the car on the way home.
> 
> View attachment 5070445





tlamdang08 said:


> oh you are not alone


I specifically buy food to eat on my drive home. I live seven minutes from my most frequently visited grocery store and I cannot even make it home from there without snacking. If anyone has ever seen my "H in the passenger seat" posts, this probably won't be a breaking headline because my seats tell no lies. I have always liked a good croissant or two on my ride back from Whole Foods.


----------



## duggi84

Walking into Louis Vuitton as an Hermès distraction bomb.


----------



## Bagaholic222

duggi84 said:


> Walking into Louis Vuitton as an Hermès distraction bomb.
> 
> View attachment 5070767


You rock that poncho!


----------



## BirkinBish

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You always look wonderfully chic-I salute you!


Thank you! Most of the time I have spit up on my shirt, but no one wants to see that. 
I wore my Calya mules today for the first time! I never would have guessed clogs would be back in fashion but I’m absolutely loving it. Happy weekend!


----------



## BirkinBish

duggi84 said:


> Walking into Louis Vuitton as an Hermès distraction bomb.
> 
> View attachment 5070767


You wear this poncho so well!  Such a good look


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> Walking into Louis Vuitton as an Hermès distraction bomb.
> 
> View attachment 5070767


perfect H look! Is that your new tiny keepall in the LV bag?


----------



## duggi84

DrTr said:


> perfect H look! Is that your new tiny keepall in the LV bag?



Yep!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you! Most of the time I have spit up on my shirt, but no one wants to see that.
> I wore my Calya mules today for the first time! I never would have guessed clogs would be back in fashion but I’m absolutely loving it. Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5070964


What a shot! You look stunning!    I love everything about your outfit. The clogs look super cool on you!


----------



## meridian

When you don’t have time to switch yesterday‘s bag it comes to soccer with you ⚽️


----------



## tlamdang08

At Costco


----------



## nadir74

duggi84 said:


> Took the Saxo out for the first time today.  Walked to the ATM with our dog.
> 
> View attachment 5066836


love the bag, but the pup  LOOOOOVE!!!!!


----------



## garçon_H

Went to Central Park for a walk. Weather was amazing!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

C24 Noir Veau Madame


----------



## diane278

OuiCestLaVie said:


> C24 Noir Veau Madame getting some actions
> 
> View attachment 5071622


Absolutely love your black & white combo....especially with jeans!


----------



## tinkerbell68

At the jewelry store…nothing shiny purchased however.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> Yep!
> 
> View attachment 5071033


Just perfect!


----------



## BirkinBish

Glam80 said:


> What a shot! You look stunning!    I love everything about your outfit. The clogs look super cool on you!


Thank you so much love!  
Currently loving my Faubourg Tropical scarf. Never thought I’f be a scarf girl as my style is very minimal both in terms of colors and prints. However, I found that a scarf has been the perfect way to add an interesting twist to an otherwise neutral outfit. So excited to keep building a scarf collection now!


Teamed up with my 24mm Bleu Brume/Navy belt strap with a yellow gold Martelee mini Constance buckle. Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## Dupsy

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you so much love!
> Currently loving my Faubourg Tropical scarf. Never thought I’f be a scarf girl as my style is very minimal both in terms of colors and prints. However, I found that a scarf has been the perfect way to add an interesting twist to an otherwise neutral outfit. So excited to keep building a scarf collection now!
> View attachment 5072185
> 
> Teamed up with my 24mm Bleu Brume/Navy belt strap with a yellow gold Martelee mini Constance buckle. Hope you all had a great weekend!



Love this! I too have recently discovered the joys of wearing scarves. Another lovely slippery slope to slide down


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Taking my new to me picotin 18 to the dentist. I’m finally getting all the hype about small bags


----------



## JadeFor3st

Bag for this weekend!


----------



## BirkinBish

JadeFor3st said:


> Bag for this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5072488


This is too cute!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Thank you!


----------



## couturequeen

Took forever to track this headband down, but worth it! Color is blanc & naturel.


----------



## I Love Hermes

tlamdang08 said:


> At Costco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071415


sooo stylish!


----------



## I Love Hermes

duggi84 said:


> Walking into Louis Vuitton as an Hermès distraction bomb.
> 
> View attachment 5070767


Love everything especially your poncho!


----------



## tlamdang08

I Love Hermes said:


> sooo stylish!


Thank you so much


----------



## netinvader

The trusty Picotin 18 in Gold on Gold somehow survived the first drunken brunch of the season.


----------



## ANN-11

Pick up another time piece @ Rolex


----------



## Four Tails

ANN-11 said:


> Pick up another time piece @ Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072916
> View attachment 5072918


The Hulk is so beautiful. That green is perfect. Congrats!


----------



## MissPositivity

TeeCee77 said:


> All set for dinner with KC!


Hello! Was wondering if your twilly is from Hermes or another brand and if you're able to please share the name? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TeeCee77

MissPositivity said:


> Hello! Was wondering if your twilly is from Hermes or another brand and if you're able to please share the name? Thanks!


Hello! It’s actually from Dior!


----------



## Solday

Today at Cartier


----------



## DrTr

My evie in action with my mermaid


----------



## cassisberry

Outdoor dining with the Bolide 27.


----------



## duggi84

Took a walk to our local mall wearing my toolbox.


----------



## Birkinitis

TeeCee77 said:


> All set for dinner with KC!


How did I miss this stunning picture? What a great look!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you! Most of the time I have spit up on my shirt, but no one wants to see that.
> I wore my Calya mules today for the first time! I never would have guessed clogs would be back in fashion but I’m absolutely loving it. Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5070964


Stunning! Love them!!!


----------



## chiaoapple

Ultraviolet Lindy 26 (really love how light swift leather is) and the Bouncing sneakers which really are quite bouncy! Definitely recommend


----------



## boomer1234

chiaoapple said:


> Ultraviolet Lindy 26 (really love how light swift leather is) and the Bouncing sneakers which really are quite bouncy! Definitely recommend
> View attachment 5074005


You look amazing!


----------



## duggi84

Beach day with the Saxo.  It’s perfect for this!


----------



## xiaoxiao

I cannot tell you how lucky I felt when I found the last one in stock!!! And messy hair. Don’t care! 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

duggi84 said:


> Beach day with the Saxo.  It’s perfect for this!
> 
> View attachment 5074440


So jealous of your blue skies! The weather in London is hideous at the moment !


----------



## duggi84

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> So jealous of your blue skies! The weather in London is hideous at the moment !



I’m sure it’s not here to stay lol!


----------



## loves

Quebracho chèvre to go kelly


----------



## duna

Solday said:


> Today at Cartier
> View attachment 5073369



Is this Bordeaux?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Solday

duna said:


> Is this Bordeaux?



it’s Rouge H


----------



## chiaoapple

Feeling like a lucky star today!


----------



## netinvader

I went out to dinner with my DH @duggi to celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary last night —of course, Gigi the jige had to join in on the fun. I’m also wearing a couple chain d’ancre bracelets with a Collier d’chien 24 in croc noir stacked on top. And lastly, no evening is complete without a pair of Neo Ankle booties.


----------



## jenayb

netinvader said:


> I went out to dinner with my DH @duggi to celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary last night —of course, Gigi the jige had to join in on the fun. I’m also wearing a couple chain d’ancre bracelets with a Collier d’chien 24 in croc noir stacked on top. And lastly, no evening is complete without a pair of Neo Ankle booties.
> 
> View attachment 5074969



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Tonimichelle

netinvader said:


> I went out to dinner with my DH @duggi to celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary last night —of course, Gigi the jige had to join in on the fun. I’m also wearing a couple chain d’ancre bracelets with a Collier d’chien 24 in croc noir stacked on top. And lastly, no evening is complete without a pair of Neo Ankle booties.
> 
> View attachment 5074969


Love your outfit and congratulations on your wedding anniversary!


----------



## momoc

netinvader said:


> I went out to dinner with my DH @duggi to celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary last night —of course, Gigi the jige had to join in on the fun. I’m also wearing a couple chain d’ancre bracelets with a Collier d’chien 24 in croc noir stacked on top. And lastly, no evening is complete without a pair of Neo Ankle booties.
> 
> View attachment 5074969



Happy anniversary! You rock those chunky silver jewelry, I wish I’m this cool!


----------



## momoc

chiaoapple said:


> Feeling like a lucky star today!
> View attachment 5075242



Beautiful dress and lovely pop with the belt! And yep that’s a great looking bag!


----------



## Gnuj

netinvader said:


> I went out to dinner with my DH @duggi to celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary last night —of course, Gigi the jige had to join in on the fun. I’m also wearing a couple chain d’ancre bracelets with a Collier d’chien 24 in croc noir stacked on top. And lastly, no evening is complete without a pair of Neo Ankle booties.
> 
> View attachment 5074969



Love the stylish outfit.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

netinvader said:


> I went out to dinner with my DH @duggi to celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary last night —of course, Gigi the jige had to join in on the fun. I’m also wearing a couple chain d’ancre bracelets with a Collier d’chien 24 in croc noir stacked on top. And lastly, no evening is complete without a pair of Neo Ankle booties.
> 
> View attachment 5074969


Happy anniversary ! You are a bad boy...You've made me want not ONE but TWO Chaine d'Ancre bracelets so I can stack them like yours.
You are SO cool


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> I went out to dinner with my DH @duggi to celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary last night —of course, Gigi the jige had to join in on the fun. I’m also wearing a couple chain d’ancre bracelets with a Collier d’chien 24 in croc noir stacked on top. And lastly, no evening is complete without a pair of Neo Ankle booties.
> 
> View attachment 5074969


Wowza!! You look marvelous and the two of you look great together!!  Happy 4 years and here’s to many more!  And keep your mod shots coming, the collection between the two of you is fabulous!!


----------



## Perja

netinvader said:


> I went out to dinner with my DH @duggi to celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary last night —of course, Gigi the jige had to join in on the fun. I’m also wearing a couple chain d’ancre bracelets with a Collier d’chien 24 in croc noir stacked on top. And lastly, no evening is complete without a pair of Neo Ankle booties.
> 
> View attachment 5074969


A very happy anniversary to you and @duggi84  May you have many more years of happiness and good health!



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Happy anniversary ! You are a bad boy...You've made me want not ONE but TWO Chaine d'Ancre bracelets so I can stack them like yours.
> You are SO cool


You know the saying... Good boys & girls go to heaven, all the chic baddies all go to Hermès


----------



## victoroliveira

yesterday's look


----------



## duggi84

I had a long morning at the DMV, but while there someone told me, “I like your baby Birkin,” in reference to my Toolbox.  The best compliment she’s ever had 

Was also wearing the Brides de Gala Shadow Twilly.


----------



## DrTr

duggi84 said:


> I had a long morning at the DMV, but while there someone told me, “I like your baby Birkin,” in reference to my Toolbox.  The best compliment she’s ever had
> 
> Was also wearing the Brides de Gala Shadow Twilly.
> 
> View attachment 5075708
> View attachment 5075709
> View attachment 5075710


love it all!  I actually dreamed about your Toolbox - she floated through a store where she was JUST out of reach  
at least twinning on the bdg twilly!


----------



## jenayb

With my RT Birdie this past weekend.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PANda_USC

Ms.Gris Mouette (seagull grey) B30 with GHW accompanied me during a Spanish tapas dinner with one of my besties,


----------



## netinvader

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Happy anniversary ! You are a bad boy...You've made me want not ONE but TWO Chaine d'Ancre bracelets so I can stack them like yours.
> You are SO cool


Sorry, not sorry! Haha. I’d recommend the MM and TGM size for stacking. I sound like a freakin’ wind chime at times with so much silver but I love it so much.



Oh and don’t forget the necklace too, you need to get that to complete the look. I got the GM for the necklace so I could have three sizes and I can string them all together to make one giant chain d’ancre!


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Sorry, not sorry! Haha. I’d recommend the MM and TGM size for stacking. I sound like a freakin’ wind chime at times with so much silver but I love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5076368
> 
> Oh and don’t forget the necklace too, you need to get that to complete the look. I got the GM for the necklace so I could have three sizes and I can string them all together to make one giant chain d’ancre!


love your stacks!  I also spied a Tiffany piece in amongst the H on your neck I think - I have a few of those and they stack nicely too! Wind chime away


----------



## netinvader

DrTr said:


> love your stacks!  I also spied a Tiffany piece in amongst the H on your neck I think - I have a few of those and they stack nicely too! Wind chime away


Good eye! Yes, it’s the Tiffany’s HardWear Pearl and Lock necklace. One of my favorite pieces.


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Good eye! Yes, it’s the Tiffany’s HardWear Pearl and Lock necklace. One of my favorite pieces.


Love your looks - you, like me sometimes, adhere to “put all your pieces on and then take one off” except our version is put your pieces on and add one more!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

netinvader said:


> Sorry, not sorry! Haha. I’d recommend the MM and TGM size for stacking. I sound like a freakin’ wind chime at times with so much silver but I love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5076368
> 
> Oh and don’t forget the necklace too, you need to get that to complete the look. I got the GM for the necklace so I could have three sizes and I can string them all together to make one giant chain d’ancre!


Now you're killing me  !
 Thats such a cool idea..I join lots of triple twist Hapi together so you are so speaking my language.
I'm off now to go thru my closets and sell a bunch of stuff to fund my next obsession


----------



## abg12

The effects of gravity on epsom vs clemence


----------



## Swedishstyle

Beautiful dress and belt. Can you kindly share the colour of the Kelly belt? Is it Capuccine?


----------



## lulilu

abg12 said:


> The effects of gravity on epsom vs clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076698


You should post this photo in that smooshy bag thread.  None of my clemence bags has ever done this.  Fascinating, wild and beautiful.


----------



## rowy65

Loving my Evelyne 29 in gold clemence.  Perfect work bag!


----------



## daisychainz

abg12 said:


> The effects of gravity on epsom vs clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076698


I  the clemence one


----------



## Tonimichelle

abg12 said:


> The effects of gravity on epsom vs clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076698





lulilu said:


> You should post this photo in that smooshy bag thread.  None of my clemence bags has ever done this.  Fascinating, wild and beautiful.


Agreed! Please post some more photos in https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-slouchy-floopy-used-birkins.178825/ love love love your slouchy birkin!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

duggi84 said:


> Walking into Louis Vuitton as an Hermès distraction bomb.
> 
> View attachment 5070767


Wow!!! You look amazing! Love that poncho!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Ultimately a Birkin is a totebag so here is B25 toting my ice cream


----------



## momoc

mauihappyplace said:


> Ultimately a Birkin is a totebag so here is B25 toting my ice cream



Two of my favorite things in a photo!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## HeidiMom

abg12 said:


> The effects of gravity on epsom vs clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076698


Nothing like a luscious puddle of clemence!


----------



## garçon_H

On a ferry to the doctor’s!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Bleu Saphir K25 had her first vacation with me.


----------



## TeeCee77

Dinner time


----------



## Melow

mauihappyplace said:


> Ultimately a Birkin is a totebag so here is B25 toting my ice cream




What color is this B? Soo pretty!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Melow said:


> What color is this B? Soo pretty!


Vert Bosphore. Thanks


----------



## netinvader

Tiffany’s has really nice lighting. Jacqueline insisted on taking a selfie with me.


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Tiffany’s has really nice lighting. Jacqueline insisted on taking a selfie with me.
> 
> View attachment 5078334


You both look great!!  Jewelry stores have the best lighting to make all those diamonds sparkle and shine!!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Vert vertigo on the move


----------



## hokatie

At the play ground with my son


----------



## voguekelly711

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Bleu Saphir K25 had her first vacation with me.
> 
> View attachment 5077584



This outfit and K are EVERYTHING!!! Absolutely stunning color... love H blues!


----------



## voguekelly711

netinvader said:


> Tiffany’s has really nice lighting. Jacqueline insisted on taking a selfie with me.
> 
> View attachment 5078334



YES with the monogrammed clochette and styling of the lock! Living!


----------



## netinvader

chrisjason94 said:


> YES with the monogrammed clochette and styling of the lock! Living!


Thanks for noticing!!! It’s the thing I do with all my Birkins. They classy like that.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Stuck in traffic snapping (bad) carfies hahahha Can't help it... just love noir chevre!
Can't wait to get my baby a heat stamp on the clouchette with one of the new symbols!


----------



## Hihihigh

Birthday high tea with my little girl and new-to-me 20 yo BBB


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## marzipanchen

Wow - 20 years?  I can't believe how well your BBB has been holding up!


Hihihigh said:


> Birthday high tea with my little girl and new-to-me 20 yo BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078837


----------



## diane278

Dinner last night with friends. I wish H would make the Medor in 29 again. It’s so nice and roomy....


----------



## Dupsy

Hihihigh said:


> Birthday high tea with my little girl and new-to-me 20 yo BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078837



Wow, that is one awesome looking 20 year old BBB


----------



## SpeedyJC

Doing some boutique shopping.


----------



## tlamdang08

Lunch with Hdeco cups


----------



## SpeedyJC

tlamdang08 said:


> Lunch with Hdeco cups
> View attachment 5079163



That is my kind of lunch.


----------



## mauihappyplace

H cape and Kelly Cut in Sesame heading back from brunch with Mom


----------



## BB8

Perfect sunny day to wear my Legends. Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## Hihihigh

marzipanchen said:


> Wow - 20 years?  I can't believe how well your BBB has been holding up!





Dupsy said:


> Wow, that is one awesome looking 20 year old BBB


The interior hasn’t aged as well as the exterior  but I love everything about her!


----------



## DR2014

mauihappyplace said:


> H cape and Kelly Cut in Sesame heading back from brunch with Mom


Wow, @mauihappyplace, you look gorgeous and I love the outfit and KC! I am suddenly struck by a need for a cape like that in my life!!


----------



## Princess Paola

Hihihigh said:


> Birthday high tea with my little girl and new-to-me 20 yo BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078837


Beautiful wow


----------



## momasaurus

netinvader said:


> Tiffany’s has really nice lighting. Jacqueline insisted on taking a selfie with me.
> 
> View attachment 5078334


You look very sharp! Lovely rings.


----------



## momasaurus

Hihihigh said:


> Birthday high tea with my little girl and new-to-me 20 yo BBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078837


This is gorgeous. Box is the best!


----------



## diane278

Back to an octogone clutch today.....at the bookstore. shopping for shelter magazine inspiration...


----------



## TC1

I've actually worn this 42mm belt a lot more than I originally thought I would


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tinkerbell68

daisychainz said:


> I  the clemence one


Me too! So loved…hope mine ends up like that


----------



## mauihappyplace

DR2014 said:


> Wow, @mauihappyplace, you look gorgeous and I love the outfit and KC! I am suddenly struck by a need for a cape like that in my life!!


Thank you


----------



## diane278

I went to pick up my new contact lenses this morning (with a stronger correction):


Turns out that the only difference is that now I can clearly see that my under eye concealer creme doesn’t do much in the way of “concealing”........


At least it’s “good for my skin”....or so it claims (see above ^)


----------



## ILQA

Trying the Cabourg cap ... but not sure I’ll take it, still thinking (Too big ? too few opportunities to wear it compared to a classic cap ? )


----------



## jp824

garçon_H said:


> Went to Central Park for a walk. Weather was amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5071533
> 
> View attachment 5071532


Lovely!  Is that a 40 B?


----------



## Avintage

Brunch with my caramel touch


----------



## marzipanchen

Oh my, what a beautiful color!



Avintage said:


> Brunch with my caramel touch
> 
> View attachment 5081368


----------



## am2022

Oh love this but it’s always sold out online? I had my SA look it up though and she hadn’t gotten back ! Are you in the US?


ILQA said:


> Trying the Cabourg cap ... but not sure I’ll take it, still thinking (Too big ? too few opportunities to wear it compared to a classic cap ? )


----------



## CTLover

diane278 said:


> I went to pick up my new contact lenses this morning (with a stronger correction):
> View attachment 5080812
> 
> Turns out that the only difference is that now I can clearly see that my under eye concealer creme doesn’t do much in the way of “concealing”........
> View attachment 5080813
> 
> At least it’s “good for my skin”....or so it claims (see above ^)


Is that engraved hardware???


----------



## diane278

CTLover said:


> Is that engraved hardware???


Yes. It’s hand engraved sterling. When I purchased the bag, the previous owner had engraved silver hardware with a different pattern on it.  I had it changed to this pattern, based on a engraved bracelet I had from decades ago.
Here’s a closeup:


----------



## CTLover

diane278 said:


> Yes. It’s hand engraved sterling. When I purchased the bag, the previous owner had engraved silver hardware with a different pattern on it.  I had it changed to this pattern, based on a engraved bracelet I had from decades ago.
> Here’s a closeup:
> View attachment 5081835


Wow.  I love it.


----------



## ILQA

amacasa said:


> Oh love this but it’s always sold out online? I had my SA look it up though and she hadn’t gotten back ! Are you in the US?


No, sorry, in Europe. I think I’ve seen it in black and beige here, and this one was dark blue jean. I hope your SA will get back to you with good news!


----------



## duggi84

Took my Museliere II out today for the first real trip.  And my new Petit-H card holder that @netinvader got me for my birthday came along!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Although it is listed as a travel case, I am using it as a handbag. Might not be everyone’s taste, but I personally like it especially when pair with t shirt, jeans and sneakers .


----------



## PANda_USC

Vegan sushi date night with my partner, and Ms. B30 Gold.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Solday

50 shades of pink)almost))


----------



## surfer

Solday said:


> 50 shades of pink)almost))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082379


Ooh nice! What colour is your pink B dear? ,


----------



## Solday

surfer said:


> Ooh nice! What colour is your pink B dear? ,



Thank you dear! It’s verso, magnolia/capucine


----------



## chiaoapple

Violet Constance 24 two ways — casual and a bit more ladylike


----------



## iamyumi

my favourite work bag. Happy Thursday!


----------



## af068

Ébène Kelly 32 in Barenia Faubourg out and about in Venice for the weekend!


----------



## jp824

Kelly lakis goes to the office


----------



## Hillychristie

Afternoon tea in the gardens after my 2nd vaccine. Enjoy your weekend, tpf


----------



## slyeee

iamyumi said:


> my favourite work bag. Happy Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082598


What size is your Halzan? 31? Looks great on you!


----------



## diane278

I had an annual appt at the dermatologist today.  My rouge grenat octogone came along for the ride. 




While I wait for the dr to come in, I always check out the latest ‘rejuvenation’ brochures. I’m waiting for a magical procedure that will erase my wrinkles (painlessly) in less than 15 minutes.  Yup....I’m waiting for a miracle!


----------



## Hfan2021

BirkinBish said:


> Wearing both my Constance 18 and my Mini Constance belt in Etoupe today. Hope you all had a good day!
> 
> View attachment 5069327
> 
> View attachment 5069328


Super chic! I love your style


----------



## surfer

loves said:


> Quebracho chèvre to go kelly
> View attachment 5075014


Do you find it fits enough for a day out dear?


----------



## surfer

Found these cuties and can't believe I haven't worn them  one is a vintage inherited piece which I treasure...


----------



## tlamdang08

Can’t wait to see SC new Hermes


	

		
			
		

		
	
Add a picture of my bag to make it official belong to this thread


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Brunch bags


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loves

surfer said:


> Do you find it fits enough for a day out dear?


Yes it works for me since don’t carry much usually anyway so I can go out all day with a lip balm ( dr haushka ) and a vicks vaporub stick because I’m an old woman; cash, cards I have 2 cards per slot and coins. My iphone 11 in a casing with a ring attached can fit in with a little effort. I also hang a little shopper bag charm that holds my reusable shopper or AirPods and a hand sanitizer.

I am hoping the chèvre will soften and expand in time as my old chèvre wallet did. So epsom is not a leather I’m looking for in this wallet since I find it too stiff.

I’d go for the Constance to go because of the back pocket and it is a tad roomier than this but I can’t justify anothr Constance bag since I have a few regular Cs in my collection already. Hth :


----------



## oranGetRee

My toddler’s bunny is out with my baby Birkin


----------



## oranGetRee

netinvader said:


> Tiffany’s has really nice lighting. Jacqueline insisted on taking a selfie with me.
> 
> View attachment 5078334


Simply love your style and bags


----------



## surfer

loves said:


> Yes it works for me since don’t carry much usually anyway so I can go out all day with a lip balm ( dr haushka ) and a vicks vaporub stick because I’m an old woman; cash, cards I have 2 cards per slot and coins. My iphone 11 in a casing with a ring attached can fit in with a little effort. I also hang a little shopper bag charm that holds my reusable shopper or AirPods and a hand sanitizer.
> 
> I am hoping the chèvre will soften and expand in time as my old chèvre wallet did. So epsom is not a leather I’m looking for in this wallet since I find it too stiff.
> 
> I’d go for the Constance to go because of the back pocket and it is a tad roomier than this but I can’t justify anothr Constance bag since I have a few regular Cs in my collection already. Hth :



Yes it does thank you! I prob use it more for dinners out since I won't have to worry so much about keys haha


----------



## Jen123

Grabbed tacos with my B last night and then watched the sunset!


----------



## DrTr

Jen123 said:


> Grabbed tacos with my B last night and then watched the sunset!


You look lovely, so does your B and so does the sunset!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Jen123 said:


> Grabbed tacos with my B last night and then watched the sunset!


Jen123, you look so chic!


----------



## boomer1234

Going to the store today to pick up some items I requested! Also wearing the finesse necklace too!


----------



## Ethengdurst

ILQA said:


> Trying the Cabourg cap ... but not sure I’ll take it, still thinking (Too big ? too few opportunities to wear it compared to a classic cap ? )


You are too cool!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Yesterday waiting for everyone to get ready to go out for early dinner. C18 Ostrich Rose Tyrien


----------



## ILQA

Ethengdurst said:


> You are too cool!


Oooh thank you!


----------



## Jen123

DrTr said:


> You look lovely, so does your B and so does the sunset!


Aw thank you!!


----------



## Jen123

Pampelmuse said:


> Jen123, you look so chic!


Thank you very much, that is so sweet


----------



## tadhana

Heading out


----------



## Solday

Visiting a friend with one of my favorite bags


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CTLover

shellan310 said:


> Heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084501


OMG, what size??? I'd love to get a Kelly in red with PHW.


----------



## boomer1234

So I picked up the Roulis belt bag today and already decided to use it tonight. Going to a baseball game! Also, I’m pregnant so I can’t button my shorts. Excuse the weird look lol

can you guess which baseball team?


----------



## loh

Out for a casual dinner with the family.  Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## tinkerbell68

loh said:


> Out for a casual dinner with the family.  Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5084657


Your B is beautiful! Hard to tell in the light...what color is it?


----------



## tadhana

CTLover said:


> OMG, what size??? I'd love to get a Kelly in red with PHW.


K28 rouge casaque


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> Your B is beautiful! Hard to tell in the light...what color is it?



Thank you.  It is marron d'inde


----------



## periogirl28

Just want to thank everyone for their action shots, they are much admired and appreciated. Ran out for weekend errands with my trusty Saphir C24 and a little bit of bling. Happy Weekend!


----------



## CTLover

Went out last night for a casual family night in my Hermès belt, sandals and Halzan mini.


----------



## cap4life

PinkNek0 said:


> Just got this, can’t wait til take it out!!! Even the little one is super excited!


This is legit my dream bag, congratulations! You both look so happy


----------



## MelissaPurse

Groceries run with my Polochon 38 yesterday


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> Just want to thank everyone for their action shots, they are much admired and appreciated. Ran out for weekend errands with my trusty Saphir C24 and a little bit of bling. Happy Weekend!
> View attachment 5084903
> View attachment 5084904


Love your Dior dress with the hood   
A C24 is one of my next quests!


----------



## hotgalaxy

Hillychristie said:


> Afternoon tea in the gardens after my 2nd vaccine. Enjoy your weekend, tpf
> View attachment 5083452


Lovely photo, what size is your Picotin, and is the colour Etoupe.  I am trying to decide between etoupe and gold.


----------



## jp824

Took my Constance out for errands


----------



## lili45

loh said:


> Out for a casual dinner with the family.  Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5084657


fabulous, and looove the shoes!


----------



## duggi84

My Toolbox 20 got a rare “wings out” moment while I used it to carry a drink home for @netinvader while the dog and I were out on a walk.  I prefer the tucked-in look on the Toolbox, but the availability of extra capacity on-demand is quite nice.

It’s been another in a long series of gloomy days this May in SF.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

My new to me 24/24 Togo+swift


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

And a week old picotin 18


----------



## BB8

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> My new to me 24/24 Togo+swift


Looks great on you.


----------



## steffysstyle

The trail sneakers are so comfortable, perfect for casual days running errands.


----------



## Senbei

I had a wonderful trip to Napa for wine tasting two weeks after my 2nd vaccine dose. This is my K’s second wine country trip!


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 5086414
> 
> 
> The trail sneakers are so comfortable, perfect for casual days running errands.


You have convinced me to grab the sneakers!


----------



## steffysstyle

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> You have convinced me to grab the sneakers!



Hope you will like the sneakers as much as I do


----------



## jp824

duggi84 said:


> My Toolbox 20 got a rare “wings out” moment while I used it to carry a drink home for @netinvader while the dog and I were out on a walk.  I prefer the tucked-in look on the Toolbox, but the availability of extra capacity on-demand is quite nice.
> 
> It’s been another in a long series of gloomy days this May in SF.
> 
> View attachment 5086254


Love the color! How do you keep the shape of your toolbox?  Mine gets too saggy.


----------



## jp824

My craie B is my work bag this week.


----------



## duggi84

jp824 said:


> Love the color! How do you keep the shape of your toolbox?  Mine gets too saggy.



Thank you!  It’s Rose Azalee.  I have a 2mm Samorga insert for the Toolbox 20, it’s helped TREMENDOUSLY.  My next toolbox will definitely not be in Swift...it’s a wonderful and forgiving leather, but too slouchy if you’re into bags that hold their shape.  Scuffs rub out so easily tho...


----------



## lili45

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you! Most of the time I have spit up on my shirt, but no one wants to see that.
> I wore my Calya mules today for the first time! I never would have guessed clogs would be back in fashion but I’m absolutely loving it. Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5070964


SO elegant!


----------



## lili45

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you so much love!
> Currently loving my Faubourg Tropical scarf. Never thought I’f be a scarf girl as my style is very minimal both in terms of colors and prints. However, I found that a scarf has been the perfect way to add an interesting twist to an otherwise neutral outfit. So excited to keep building a scarf collection now!
> View attachment 5072185
> 
> Teamed up with my 24mm Bleu Brume/Navy belt strap with a yellow gold Martelee mini Constance buckle. Hope you all had a great weekend!


Grace Kelly vibes, looking fab!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Hoping my ‘HERMÈS for Yellowstone Forever’ silk takes the sweats to new level


----------



## tlamdang08

B25 and 3 Surfs pareo


----------



## jp824

duggi84 said:


> Thank you!  It’s Rose Azalee.  I have a 2mm Samorga insert for the Toolbox 20, it’s helped TREMENDOUSLY.  My next toolbox will definitely not be in Swift...it’s a wonderful and forgiving leather, but too slouchy if you’re into bags that hold their shape.  Scuffs rub out so easily tho...


Thank you! Such a great idea.  Will give that a try!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sweet Poison

C18 Rose Extreme - perfect pop of color


----------



## diane278

Picked up my favorite equestrian magazine...one copy for me and one for a friend’s daughter. Yes...I’m a proud enabler when it comes to riding...


----------



## pasha

Out to lunch with a B30


----------



## Hillychristie

The orange hue in these orchids is such a perfect match for my abricot


----------



## duggi84

pasha said:


> Out to lunch with a B30
> View attachment 5088535



This is a perfect pairing for a neutral bag, I love it!


----------



## Happyish

surfer said:


> View attachment 5055040
> 
> 
> Does the shawl count


This is lovely! Which shawl is this?


----------



## Chrismin

Calya mules and my trusty ole hac 32!
Happy Friday folks!


----------



## Chrismin

shellan310 said:


> Heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084501


love the pairing of the pink on red!


----------



## courtney0530

Took her to my second shot. Looking forward to no more masks!


----------



## tlamdang08

Time before Trader Joe's


----------



## Solday

Best bag for the night out


----------



## purse_cutie

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 5086414
> 
> 
> The trail sneakers are so comfortable, perfect for casual days running errands.


stunning! this looks like an ad for the company!


----------



## cassisberry

Out with the Bearn compact wallet and sunnies on a beautiful day.


----------



## steffysstyle

purse_cutie said:


> stunning! this looks like an ad for the company!



Thank you!


----------



## CTLover

Took my Kelly and new crossbody canvas strap out for a little shopping today. 




Also wearing one of my Hermès belts and a set of sandals.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

CTG noir w/ ghw. I’m terrible with selfies.


----------



## pasha

duggi84 said:


> This is a perfect pairing for a neutral bag, I love it!


Thank you !


----------



## Classy Collector

Just received first dose of Pfizer vaccine, at vaccination centre waiting after shot. Dressed up for the occasion


----------



## amna72

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5089622
> 
> CTG noir w/ ghw. I’m terrible with selfies.



Looks great, would you mind sharing how tall you are, since I am considering this bag, but am afraid that it would be too long for me. I am 165 cm!


----------



## Boujee Baroness

Classy Collector said:


> Just received first dose of Pfizer vaccine, at vaccination centre waiting after shot. Dressed up for the occasion
> 
> View attachment 5090124


That’s pretty


----------



## Classy Collector

Boujee Baroness said:


> That’s pretty


Thank you!


----------



## sf_newyorker

The sweet taste of summer and promise in the city!


----------



## Ethengdurst

amna72 said:


> Looks great, would you mind sharing how tall you are, since I am considering this bag, but am afraid that it would be too long for me. I am 165 cm!


We are the same height. It falls a little below my waist, but I think it’s me being fuller in the chest is why it sits up higher.


----------



## amna72

Ethengdurst said:


> We are the same height. It falls a little below my waist, but I think it’s me being fuller in the chest is why it sits up higher.


Thanks


----------



## duggi84

Found some neat Clou de Selle Mother of Pearl clip-on earrings on TheRealReal recently.  A little larger than I expected, but I’m excited to rotate one in here and there!  I don’t do pierced because I have a really limiting and frustrating phobia of needles =(


----------



## mauihappyplace

Out with TB and new loafers


----------



## duggi84

mauihappyplace said:


> Out with TB and new loafers



Yay a Toolbox!!!


----------



## netinvader

Got my nails done!


----------



## HloveH

tlamdang08 said:


> Can’t wait to see SC new Hermes
> View attachment 5084072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add a picture of my bag to make it official belong to this thread
> View attachment 5084073


Hi - is this store in the US?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jen123 said:


> Grabbed tacos with my B last night and then watched the sunset!


You look amazing! Love your outfit from head to toe!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

HloveH said:


> Hi - is this store in the US?


Yes it is


----------



## Israeli_Flava

diane278 said:


> Yes. It’s hand engraved sterling. When I purchased the bag, the previous owner had engraved silver hardware with a different pattern on it.  I had it changed to this pattern, based on a engraved bracelet I had from decades ago.
> Here’s a closeup:
> View attachment 5081835


WOW this is incredible!


----------



## diane278

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW this is incredible!


Thank you! I’d never even thought about a B, as I didn’t think it was a style for me. The engraved hardware changed everything for me. If I ever get my mitts on a Barenia B or K, which I don’t expect to happen, it will get the same treatment...but I’m truly content with my _cowgirl B.  _


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Unboxing! Haha  Luckily, the Hermes store is just around from a super nice Italian restaurant (under lockdown since November 2020...) but opening the outdoor dining on Monday  We've had our vaccination so we have tested the outdoor options early  I am so done with eating at home! 

We live to serve our dogs...


----------



## periogirl28

Kelly 25 Togo Retourne GHW, just seen, goes to our first dinner out in a month.


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5090772
> 
> Kelly 25 Togo Retourne GHW, just seen, goes to our first dinner out in a month.


You look fabulous! Love your K and your pink sweater/jacket!!!


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Got my nails done!
> 
> View attachment 5090512


Perfect mani and QE!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I’d never even thought about a B, as I didn’t think it was a style for me. The engraved hardware changed everything for me. If I ever get my mitts on a Barenia B or K, which I don’t expect to happen, it will get the same treatment...but I’m truly content with my _cowgirl B.  _


Yes, I can totally picture that!!!! I really hope u find a barenia B... this style hardware will be stunning! Love your cowgirl B!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

netinvader said:


> I went out to dinner with my DH @duggi to celebrate our 4 year wedding anniversary last night —of course, Gigi the jige had to join in on the fun. I’m also wearing a couple chain d’ancre bracelets with a Collier d’chien 24 in croc noir stacked on top. And lastly, no evening is complete without a pair of Neo Ankle booties.
> 
> View attachment 5074969



absolutely stunning, and I love your rowing machine btw.


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> You look fabulous! Love your K and your pink sweater/jacket!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## netinvader

DrTr said:


> Perfect mani and QE!!


Thank you! (Btw what does QE mean?)


----------



## loh

MaryAndDogs said:


> Unboxing! Haha  Luckily, the Hermes store is just around from a super nice Italian restaurant (under lockdown since November 2020...) but opening the outdoor dining on Monday  We've had our vaccination so we have tested the outdoor options early  I am so done with eating at home!
> 
> We live to serve our dogs...
> 
> View attachment 5090769
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090770



Love the new Kelly!  And your dog of course!!


----------



## Jen123

Israeli_Flava said:


> You look amazing! Love your outfit from head to toe!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Thank you! (Btw what does QE mean?)


Isn’t that bag named Queen Elizabeth?  Or did I forget her real name. She is still my favorite Birkin I’ve ever seen!!!


----------



## netinvader

DrTr said:


> Isn’t that bag named Queen Elizabeth?  Or did I forget her real name. She is still my favorite Birkin I’ve ever seen!!!


Ah, yes of course. QE. Makes sense now, lol. Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MaryAndDogs

loh said:


> Love the new Kelly!  And your dog of course!!



Thank you so much! He's a 4.5 month puppy and an absolutely wonderful little character but we are really concerned about his social skills because due to Corona rules he has not had as much exposure to new people and crowded places as we would normally like him to have. He's a city dog but so far has lived a very secluded, rural life  A visit to Hermes boutique was just the right experience for him  haha. Germany is so wonderful in this aspect, you can take your (well behaved) dogs almost anywhere with you. 

 I wish I could order some proper sighthound collars for him in Collar de Chien general look...


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Very special day today in Frankfurt, Germany. The restaurants are finally able to open their outdoor dining spaces and we are all so excited! And it is not rained yet - today  Amazing! I could actually take out my Ms. Gris Perle Kelly 28  The more I use that bag, the more I love it. I am so happy that I have ordered it with two straps (one crossbody). It is extremely convenient when needing two hands to disperse dog treats at lightning fast speed 

Our puppy has not been out much so we try to make it all very positive for him and go out with his bed, a pet stroller, water and freshly cooked food   That Kelly is mostly filled with dog treats!


----------



## loh

MaryAndDogs said:


> Very special day today in Frankfurt, Germany. The restaurants are finally able to open their outdoor dining spaces and we are all so excited! And it is not rained yet - today  Amazing! I could actually take out my Ms. Gris Perle Kelly 28  The more I use that bag, the more I love it. I am so happy that I have ordered it with two straps (one crossbody). It is extremely convenient when needing two hands to disperse dog treats at lightning fast speed
> 
> Our puppy has not been out much so we try to make it all very positive for him and go out with his bed, a pet stroller, water and freshly cooked food   That Kelly is mostly filled with dog treats!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091548



Omg, there are so many things I love about this picture!   
From the lovely dining al fresco, to your very loved puppy and his super comfy looking bed (you are such a good dog mommy!), and of course your beautiful Kelly!  And I can't think of a better use for it than to carry your precious pup's  treats!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

At werk in the hospital


----------



## BowieFan1971

At the doctors...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

MaryAndDogs said:


> Very special day today in Frankfurt, Germany. The restaurants are finally able to open their outdoor dining spaces and we are all so excited! And it is not rained yet - today  Amazing! I could actually take out my Ms. Gris Perle Kelly 28  The more I use that bag, the more I love it. I am so happy that I have ordered it with two straps (one crossbody). It is extremely convenient when needing two hands to disperse dog treats at lightning fast speed
> 
> Our puppy has not been out much so we try to make it all very positive for him and go out with his bed, a pet stroller, water and freshly cooked food   That Kelly is mostly filled with dog treats!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091548


Such a beautiful bag and the colour makes my heart sing!-Its a perfect neutral grey.
Here in London it feels like its rained for months and I cant remember what the sun looks like.
I must ask what breed your beautiful puppy is-she looks like an Italian greyhound.
I'm so dog broody at the moment that pictures of dogs make me as happy as pictures of Hermes bags and SLG!


----------



## diane278

I got a long awaited call this morning that a painting I’ve had hanging frameless for a couple of decades,  finally had her frame and was ready to come home. The frame is wood but is finished to resemble cement....I think it suits her....
It’s possible that I’m becoming a crossbody girl. My Evie is feeling the love these days....


----------



## smallfry

loh said:


> Omg, there are so many things I love about this picture!
> From the lovely dining al fresco, to your very loved puppy and his super comfy looking bed (you are such a good dog mommy!), and of course your beautiful Kelly!  And I can't think of a better use for it than to carry your precious pup's  treats!



Me too!  Your puppy is so beautiful @MaryAndDogs, what is his name?  I love that he's having his meal along with you


----------



## 880

Chrismin said:


> Calya mules and my trusty ole hac 32!
> Happy Friday folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089164


Love everything especially the dress! You look fabulous! May I ask if it’s current or recent season/collection/designer?


----------



## tlamdang08

Casual Monday


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> Love everything especially the dress! You look fabulous! May I ask if it’s current or recent season/collection/designer?


thank you @880 ! it is - from derek lam 10 crosby from many moons ago.. but it is a forgiving and easy dress !


----------



## 880

Chrismin said:


> thank you @880 ! it is - from derek lam 10 crosby from many moons ago.. but it is a forgiving and easy dress !


Thank you so much!


----------



## Chrismin

BTW your avatar anniversary cuff is fierce !! 





880 said:


> Thank you so much!


to be compliant w topic — here’s my calvi in lime .! Love this pop of color


----------



## DR2014

Getting a manicure!


----------



## boomer1234

On my baby moon with a 140, roulis slim, Farandole and finesse necklace. Also have on the chaine d’ancre earrings and orans!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

boomer1234 said:


> On my baby moon with a 140, roulis slim, Farandole and finesse necklace. Also have on the chaine d’ancre earrings and orans!


You look so chic with your scarf! Is that the Sea Surf'nFun?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

loh said:


> Omg, there are so many things I love about this picture!



Thank you very much! Living in Germany or France has its advantages. I love that you can take your dogs with you everywhere. 



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Such a beautiful bag and the colour makes my heart sing!-Its a perfect neutral grey.
> Here in London it feels like its rained for months and I cant remember what the sun looks like.
> I must ask what breed your beautiful puppy is-she looks like an Italian greyhound.
> I'm so dog broody at the moment that pictures of dogs make me as happy as pictures of Hermes bags and SLG!



Thank you very much! I know exactly how you feel.  It's been raining here for months! Yesterday was the first sunny day in a really long time and today, of course,  it's raining again  I basically live in a complete wrong climate for my entire handbag collection  As well as for my puppy  Well spotted! He is an Italian Greyhound and does not like the rain either. We hide out together on the sofa and wait for Summer. You know, here is Germany, that one week in August  



smallfry said:


> Your puppy is so beautiful @MaryAndDogs, what is his name?  I love that he's having his meal along with you



Thank you very much. He is just such a sweet character, a perfect little clown and the best snuggle companion ever. His name is Pixel.


----------



## boomer1234

ajaxbreaker said:


> You look so chic with your scarf! Is that the Sea Surf'nFun?


Wow thank you for the kind words! Yes it is in the Waikiki color way!


----------



## mauihappyplace

This weekend I took my TB out for a nice dinner at Smith &Wollensky, ordered the lobster and then went to crack the claw and this happened no one else noticed expert the manat the next table and no one could figure out why we were laughing so hard


----------



## Bagaholic222

mauihappyplace said:


> This weekend I took my TB out for a nice dinner at Smith &Wollensky, ordered the lobster and then went to crack the claw and this happened no one else noticed expert the manat the next table and no one could figure out why we were laughing so hard


That lobster sure landed in a sweet spot


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5089622
> 
> CTG noir w/ ghw. I’m terrible with selfies.


Looks great on you!  Does it fit your phone?


----------



## jp824

Work outfit today


----------



## Harvard Girl

Afternoon tea with Miss K 28.


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Looks great on you!  Does it fit your phone?


Thanks! Yes it does, with alot more space left. There’s also a pocket in the back that also fits it. I’m not sure about an iPhone Pro though.


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Work outfit today
> View attachment 5092453


Looks great as always


----------



## Crapples

jp824 said:


> Work outfit today
> View attachment 5092453


Are your shoe Dior?  The entire outfit is magical!


----------



## bagshopr

Parchemin Trim waiting for dinner at the Chick fil A drive thru!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Loving the cordage pendant especially with a plain black t-shirt.


----------



## jp824

Crapples said:


> Are your shoe Dior?  The entire outfit is magical!


Thank you! Yes, the shoes are Dior.  I found them at the Dior outlet for half off!


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> Looks great as always


Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## victoroliveira

celebrating my 5 year anniversary.
just a casual look for lunch!


----------



## DrTr

victoroliveira said:


> celebrating my 5 year anniversary.
> just a casual look for lunch!
> 
> View attachment 5093676


You look great casual or not! Happy Anniversary, and love your Kelly.


----------



## jp824

victoroliveira said:


> celebrating my 5 year anniversary.
> just a casual look for lunch!
> 
> View attachment 5093676


Love the casual vibe with your kelly.  What size is it?


----------



## victoroliveira

jp824 said:


> Love the casual vibe with your kelly.  What size is it?


it's a 32!


----------



## duggi84

victoroliveira said:


> celebrating my 5 year anniversary.
> just a casual look for lunch!
> 
> View attachment 5093676



Happy anniversary!


----------



## diane278

On my way to run a couple of errands....why wasn’t I considering an Aline earlier on? I only found it because I was searching for Barenia. It’s small, lightweight and holds all my essentials.  Basically, it’s a pouch I can wear, instead of carrying.


----------



## Antje_MUC

Even a hospital bedside table looks more appealing with some Hermès pieces on it! The little Evelyne is very useful for post surgery walks


----------



## Antje_MUC

PS. Even Hermès reading material „le flâneur“


----------



## labelo

bagshopr said:


> Parchemin Trim waiting for dinner at the Chick fil A drive thru!
> 
> View attachment 5092745


The Trim is such a gorgeous, under the radar H bag. Love!


----------



## Chrismin

Gp30 going to lunch w family to celebrate end of school !


----------



## diane278

Took my BdC to WF, loaded everything I needed in my cart and was thrilled to see that they now carry a smaller package of Naan that I can devour on my drive home....


....only to arrive home and realize that I had forgotten one ingredient on my list...so back we went.....


I’m so disorganized. At least the Naan was good.


----------



## Perja

mauihappyplace said:


> This weekend I took my TB out for a nice dinner at Smith &Wollensky, ordered the lobster and then went to crack the claw and this happened no one else noticed expert the manat the next table and no one could figure out why we were laughing so hard


See? Even the seafood will do anything to get its claws on an H bag!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Antje_MUC said:


> PS. Even Hermès reading material „le flâneur“
> View attachment 5094259
> View attachment 5094260


Hope you're Ok-wishing you swift healing.
And yes the dose of H makes even your hospital room glamorous!


----------



## tlamdang08

At Gap today


----------



## Dupsy

Layover


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sporting my mini Evelyne in feu, Kelly bracelet in black lizard skin, and rose gold cdc bracelet.


----------



## Antje_MUC

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Hope you're Ok-wishing you swift healing.
> And yes the dose of H makes even your hospital room glamorous!


Thank you very much! I think the fact that I have time & energy to post Hermès pictures speaks for itself.  
I am also enjoying greatly to have more time to read this thread and look at all the amazing photos! So many beautiful Hermès bags out there!!


----------



## boomer1234

Using my b25! Doesn’t look like it from this photo but an hour later there was torrential down pour. I packed a towel in the b, thank goodness!


----------



## jp824

boomer1234 said:


> Using my b25! Doesn’t look like it from this photo but an hour later there was torrential down pour. I packed a towel in the b, thank goodness!


Looks beautiful out there! Love your palm dress too!


----------



## boomer1234

jp824 said:


> Looks beautiful out there! Love your palm dress too!


Thank you! Yes it’s amazing here. I definitely don’t want to leave lol


----------



## Antje_MUC

boomer1234 said:


> Thank you! Yes it’s amazing here. I definitely don’t want to leave lol


Looovvee the dress, too!!! Where are you I would love to go there, too and take a picture with my Kelly


----------



## boomer1234

Antje_MUC said:


> Looovvee the dress, too!!! Where are you I would love to go there, too and take a picture with my Kelly


I’m in the Maldives on my baby moon! Had to wear this dress one more time before it gets too tight....lol


----------



## loh

boomer1234 said:


> Using my b25! Doesn’t look like it from this photo but an hour later there was torrential down pour. I packed a towel in the b, thank goodness!




Everything in this picture looks divine.  Glad you and your B survived the torrential down pour.  Have a wonderful time and congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## LouiseCPH

So Kelly 22 and 90 cm Three Graces.


----------



## momoc

LouiseCPH said:


> So Kelly 22 and 90 cm Three Graces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095384



Love everything about this look here! The bag with the shoes, the lipstick with the skirt, the scarf tying everything together! Just perfect


----------



## momoc

boomer1234 said:


> Using my b25! Doesn’t look like it from this photo but an hour later there was torrential down pour. I packed a towel in the b, thank goodness!



Such a beautiful photo and congrats on your baby moon!


----------



## momoc

diane278 said:


> Took my BdC to WF, loaded everything I needed in my cart and was thrilled to see that they now carry a smaller package of Naan that I can devour on my drive home....
> View attachment 5094523
> 
> ....only to arrive home and realize that I had forgotten one ingredient on my list...so back we went.....
> View attachment 5094520
> 
> I’m so disorganized. At least the Naan was good.



Oh god I can relate to this on so many points…    Well except I don’t have your beautiful bag. Everything else though especially the forgetting one ingredient is just…


----------



## gettinpurseonal

At the airport with my Orans and long Alexander McQueen scarf.


----------



## LouiseCPH

momoc said:


> Love everything about this look here! The bag with the shoes, the lipstick with the skirt, the scarf tying everything together! Just perfect


Thank you very much


----------



## Tonimichelle

Finally made it to the Bags inside out exhibition at the V&A. Sorry for the poor quality pic, bit dark in there but had to get a photo with Jane Birkin’s first ever Birkin!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BirkinBish

Summer has finally come to my city as well! Finally had a chance to wear my suede Oasis sandals and my Plumes en Fete scarf which match perfectly! Also wore my Chaine d’Ancre ring and bracelet - both new purchases. I’m so thrilled with them both, they’re so timeless and elegant but with a touch of masculinity too.





Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## cassisberry

Did Jane’s Birkin have a strap?



Tonimichelle said:


> Finally made it to the Bags inside out exhibition at the V&A. Sorry for the poor quality pic, bit dark in there but had to get a photo with Jane Birkin’s first ever Birkin!!
> 
> View attachment 5095524


----------



## Tonimichelle

cassisberry said:


> Did Jane’s Birkin have a strap?


The first one did it would seem!


----------



## Ladybaga

mauihappyplace said:


> This weekend I took my TB out for a nice dinner at Smith &Wollensky, ordered the lobster and then went to crack the claw and this happened no one else noticed expert the manat the next table and no one could figure out why we were laughing so hard


This is one of the best pics I've seen!  I love that the claw matches the gorgeous shade of your toolbox!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Ladybaga said:


> This is one of the best pics I've seen!  I love that the claw matches the gorgeous shade of your toolbox!


It was so funny that it landed like that...couldn't have staged if I had tried


----------



## Israeli_Flava

At the doctors office... bored but matching


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini K was out for a fresh breeze


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini K was out for a fresh breeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095723
> 
> View attachment 5095724


Looking fantastic babe and the mini is just gahhhhh TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looking fantastic babe and the mini is just gahhhhh TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## BowieFan1971

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini K was out for a fresh breeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095723
> 
> View attachment 5095724


Love how the scarf coordinates and compliments, but doesn’t take over!


----------



## Melow

shellan310 said:


> Heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084501




Oh my! So gorgeous! Where is your coffee table from...?


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> At the doctors office... bored but matching
> 
> View attachment 5095719


You make going to the doctor so glamorous! LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini K was out for a fresh breeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095723
> 
> View attachment 5095724


YOU are FABULOUS!!! (Talking about you and this bag/ perfect zebra twilly combo.)


----------



## tlamdang08

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love how the scarf coordinates and compliments, but doesn’t take over!





Ladybaga said:


> YOU are FABULOUS!!! (Talking about you and this bag/ perfect zebra twilly combo.)


  Thank you very much


----------



## so_sofya1985

Loewe shirt, Manolo Blahnik shoes, jewellery by VCA, Hermes B25


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

LouiseCPH said:


> So Kelly 22 and 90 cm Three Graces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095384


You look wonderful! Wow.


----------



## tadhana

Melow said:


> Oh my! So gorgeous! Where is your coffee table from...?


Thank you! Coffee table from Z Gallerie.


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Loving my pop of color, trip espadrilles. So far pretty comfy


----------



## Sweet Poison

Out with B25, a pop of color against a pop of color.


----------



## diane278

Went out earlier today and saw these two cuties, and their pup, having a conversation on a bench.  (My B managed to squeeze in for a bit of a rest.)


----------



## jp824

Trying to figure out an outfit to wear to a wedding.  My mom thinks it looks like I’m going to work…


----------



## eastvillagegirl

Saturday brunch!


----------



## tinkerbell68

eastvillagegirl said:


> Saturday brunch!
> 
> View attachment 5096680


Love those twillys with your beautiful B! What are they if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## boo1689

Pepto off to Rodeo Dr~


----------



## eastvillagegirl

tinkerbell68 said:


> Love those twillys with your beautiful B! What are they if you don’t mind me asking?



Thank you Those are Brides de Gala Shadow OC/Ciel/Vert


----------



## loh

A busy weekend full of DS' graduation and DD's 16th bday celebration.  Now it's time for some relaxation with a mimosa and brunch.


----------



## mangolife34

BirkinBish said:


> Summer has finally come to my city as well! Finally had a chance to wear my suede Oasis sandals and my Plumes en Fete scarf which match perfectly! Also wore my Chaine d’Ancre ring and bracelet - both new purchases. I’m so thrilled with them both, they’re so timeless and elegant but with a touch of masculinity too.
> 
> View attachment 5095539
> 
> View attachment 5095540
> 
> Happy weekend everyone!


Your dress looks gorgeous! May I ask where it is from?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

boo1689 said:


> Pepto off to Rodeo Dr~
> View attachment 5096780



How super cute is that?! Is it Bubblegum Pink?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

loh said:


> A busy weekend full of DS' graduation and DD's 16th bday celebration.  Now it's time for some relaxation with a mimosa and brunch.
> 
> View attachment 5097166



Would you mind sharing the color of this beautiful grey?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

jp824 said:


> Trying to figure out an outfit to wear to a wedding.  My mom thinks it looks like I’m going to work…
> View attachment 5096626



It does not look like work at all! Unless you can work from an iPhone  I do not think I could even fit my MacBook Air into it. Is it a 25? Your mini-Ms. Birkin definitely does not give me work vibes. Party, party!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

MaryAndDogs said:


> Would you mind sharing the color of this beautiful grey?



She is etain in Togo.


----------



## hers4eva

eastvillagegirl said:


> Saturday brunch!
> 
> View attachment 5096680



so stunning and I love the twillies so much too


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Work outfit today
> View attachment 5092453


Stunning outfit and fabulous shoes! Yu look fabulous!

@so_sofya1985, love the lotus on you!

hi @boo1689 ! Pepto looks eager to go shopping!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Our new puppy is starting to inspect all the dining options in the city, now that we are opening again  (Only after a test that we are not  carriers of the disease)





A cold wind started out of nowhere ;( Cashmere scarf to the rescue 
Just look at those paws!


----------



## BirkinBish

mangolife34 said:


> Your dress looks gorgeous! May I ask where it is from?


Thank you! It’s from the brand Stylein (Swedish brand) - also comes in white.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Stunning outfit and fabulous shoes! Yu look fabulous!
> 
> @so_sofya1985, love the lotus on you!


@880-thank you!  You are so sweet.


----------



## jp824

MaryAndDogs said:


> It does not look like work at all! Unless you can work from an iPhone  I do not think I could even fit my MacBook Air into it. Is it a 25? Your mini-Ms. Birkin definitely does not give me work vibes. Party, party!


Yes, it is a 25 and you’re right, I can’t fit much in it so definitely not suitable for work..lol.


----------



## duggi84

Finally finding some fun uses for this “Silk Spaghetti,” here I weaved it into my husband’s necklace and used it as a double-wrap bracelet!


----------



## Hillychristie

Just received a pleasant surprise from DH. It's our 25th! I thought he has forgotten as we are in a mini lockdown and there's not much life beyond the confines of our house


----------



## loves

Hillychristie said:


> Just received a pleasant surprise from DH. It's our 25th! I thought he has forgotten as we are in a mini lockdown and there's not much life beyond the confines of our house
> View attachment 5097401


Happy happy anniversary and wishing you and husband a healthy 2021. Cute balloon I love balloons


----------



## Hillychristie

loves said:


> Happy happy anniversary and wishing you and husband a healthy 2021. Cute balloon I love balloons


Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Just received a pleasant surprise from DH. It's our 25th! I thought he has forgotten as we are in a mini lockdown and there's not much life beyond the confines of our house
> View attachment 5097401


Happy 25th Anniversary!!!


----------



## Taanofficial

xiaoxiao said:


> I cannot tell you how lucky I felt when I found the last one in stock!!! And messy hair. Don’t care!
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5074568


Very nice colour. May I please ask the name of the colour of your B?


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy 25th Anniversary!!!


Thank you


----------



## CTLover

diane278 said:


> On my way to run a couple of errands....why wasn’t I considering an Aline earlier on? I only found it because I was searching for Barenia. It’s small, lightweight and holds all my essentials.  Basically, it’s a pouch I can wear, instead of carrying.
> 
> View attachment 5093789


How tall are you?  I'm 5'3" and when I tried that bag it was way to short to be comfortably worn cross body.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

CTLover said:


> How tall are you?  I'm 5'3" and when I tried that bag it was way to short to be comfortably worn cross body.


I’m 5’4”.  Mine sits right on my hip just below my waist. I also saw one that was Barenia Sellier and was larger. I remember thinking the strap on that one would be too long. But I had already ordered mine so I didn’t pay that much attention.  I think mine is called a “mini” but I’m not sure.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I wore this scarf as a blouse this weekend on a getaway to the beach. I’ll have to post that pic later. At work today with Animapolis:


----------



## BBINX

gettinpurseonal said:


> I wore this scarf as a blouse this weekend on a getaway to the beach. I’ll have to post that pic later. At work today with Animapolis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097778


I just purchased this scarf and also have the Jungle Love rainbow in blue. Thanks for the action shots, you’re giving me some good ideas!


----------



## JadeFor3st

boomer1234 said:


> I’m in the Maldives on my baby moon! Had to wear this dress one more time before it gets too tight....lol



I was guessing that you were in the Maldives. Downpours happened often when I visited! Such a beautiful and relaxing place; wish I could be there now. Enjoy your time and congrats to your new arrival.


----------



## Cool Gal

With my new H Heure watch...a B’day present from DH


----------



## Ladybaga

gettinpurseonal said:


> I wore this scarf as a blouse this weekend on a getaway to the beach. I’ll have to post that pic later. At work today with Animapolis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097778


I have this scarf but need your GORGEOUS hair to be able to pull off this chic look. This is one of my favorite pictures of Tpf.  You tied this so beautifully and YOU are beautiful!


----------



## Chrismin

Well that’s what matters!! Hope all was Pk at the doctors office !


Israeli_Flava said:


> At the doctors office... bored but matching
> 
> View attachment 5095719


----------



## Chrismin

Congratulations !!


loh said:


> A busy weekend full of DS' graduation and DD's 16th bday celebration.  Now it's time for some relaxation with a mimosa and brunch.
> 
> View attachment 5097166


----------



## steffysstyle

So happy with the CDC 24 bracelet in ombre lizard. It's the perfect accessory for my neutral outfits.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Bolide 35


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Today she’s a blouse! Of course, one can add a jacket or sweater. I just want to show the scarf here. And each side has a different surprise! So it can be worn with the orange dragon showing (seen on head scarf above - my favorite!), or with the corners tied in three other directions. There are also other ways to fold a scarf as a blouse.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Ladybaga said:


> I have this scarf but need your GORGEOUS hair to be able to pull off this chic look. This is one of my favorite pictures of Tpf.  You tied this so beautifully and YOU are beautiful!



Oh my goodness! You are so kind! Thank you very much.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

steffysstyle said:


> So happy with the CDC 24 bracelet in ombre lizard. It's the perfect accessory for my neutral outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5098261
> View attachment 5098262


You look stunningly elegant, dear.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

gettinpurseonal said:


> Today she’s a blouse! Of course, one can add a jacket or sweater. I just want to show the scarf here. And each side has a different surprise! So it can be worn with the orange dragon showing (seen on head scarf above - my favorite!), or with the corners tied in three other directions. There are also other ways to fold a scarf as a blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098363
> 
> View attachment 5098378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098364
> View attachment 5098365


This is such a fun outfit,  I love it! Are you using some sort of extender in the back? When I try knotting a scarf this way,  I feel like it's choking me...


----------



## Iffi

First time in the city after the lockdown


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## kat.fox

Hillychristie said:


> Just received a pleasant surprise from DH. It's our 25th! I thought he has forgotten as we are in a mini lockdown and there's not much life beyond the confines of our house
> View attachment 5097401


happy anniversary!


----------



## kat.fox

steffysstyle said:


> So happy with the CDC 24 bracelet in ombre lizard. It's the perfect accessory for my neutral outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5098261
> View attachment 5098262


you look so beautiful!


----------



## steffysstyle

gettinpurseonal said:


> Today she’s a blouse! Of course, one can add a jacket or sweater. I just want to show the scarf here. And each side has a different surprise! So it can be worn with the orange dragon showing (seen on head scarf above - my favorite!), or with the corners tied in three other directions. There are also other ways to fold a scarf as a blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098363
> 
> View attachment 5098378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098364
> View attachment 5098365



So beautiful and creative! Love the scarf as a blouse


----------



## steffysstyle

gettinpurseonal said:


> You look stunningly elegant, dear.



Thank you so much


----------



## steffysstyle

kat.fox said:


> you look so beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## gettinpurseonal

ajaxbreaker said:


> This is such a fun outfit,  I love it! Are you using some sort of extender in the back? When I try knotting a scarf this way,  I feel like it's choking me...


There are 2 ways of tying the scarf to make it into a halter. One makes a very short tie, the other way makes a longer tie. And yes, here I am using a scarf ring from Amazon behind my neck, similar to the H Mors scarf ring, which was unavailable for a long time during Covid. I will be happy to take pictures of the ways I tie it when I get home. Here is my actual “action shot” hehe.


----------



## gettinpurseonal




----------



## am2022

Oldie but goodie raisin Lindy !


----------



## Hillychristie

kat.fox said:


> happy anniversary!


Thank you


----------



## California Dreaming

gettinpurseonal said:


> You look stunningly elegant, dear.


Agree!  Beautifully put together!


----------



## iamyumi

Taking miss K out to enjoy the sun!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

ajaxbreaker said:


> This is such a fun outfit,  I love it! Are you using some sort of extender in the back? When I try knotting a scarf this way,  I feel like it's choking me...


Look 1 (The one I wore today). This look is shorter, a tiny bit more fitted, and the crease of the scarf is a built in  “hem.”
Step 1: fold in half to make a triangle with points at the top.


Step 2: attach Mors scarf ring (or other scarf holder that will secure 2 corners)


Step 3: put Mors ring part over head
Step 4: tie bottom corners around waist


Look 2: This look is more billowy.
Step 1: Position scarf with the design facing the desired way.



Step 2:
Criss cross the corners in front of you. Tie behind neck. You could use a Mors ring if it’s too tight.


Step 3:
Tie bottom corners around waist. Again, use a Mors ring if it’s too tight.



Look 3:
Step 1
Put on a chunky necklace. Pull one corner of scarf through underneath.



Step 2: Tie the two corners together.



Step 3:  Voila! Now tie the corners around your waist.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

iamyumi said:


> Taking miss K out to enjoy the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098697


Is she Gris Perle? So sophisticated.


----------



## TheBagLady20

gettinpurseonal said:


> Look 1 (The one I wore today). This look is shorter, a tiny bit more fitted, and the crease of the scarf is a built in  “hem.”
> Step 1: fold in half to make a triangle with points at the top.
> View attachment 5098817
> 
> Step 2: attach Mors scarf ring (or other scarf holder that will secure 2 corners)
> View attachment 5098808
> 
> Step 3: put Mors ring part over head
> Step 4: tie bottom corners around waist
> 
> 
> Look 2: This look is more billowy.
> Step 1: Position scarf with the design facing the desired way.
> View attachment 5098810
> 
> 
> Step 2:
> Criss cross the corners in front of you. Tie behind neck. You could use a Mors ring if it’s too tight.
> View attachment 5098811
> 
> Step 3:
> Tie bottom corners around waist. Again, use a Mors ring if it’s too tight.
> View attachment 5098812
> 
> 
> Look 3:
> Step 1
> Put on a chunky necklace. Pull one corner of scarf through underneath.
> View attachment 5098815
> 
> 
> Step 2: Tie the two corners together.
> View attachment 5098814
> 
> 
> Step 3:  Voila! Now tie the corners around your waist.
> View attachment 5098813


I love this - thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Senbei

Iffi said:


> First time in the city after the lockdown
> View attachment 5098474


What color is your K? It looks so pretty!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

gettinpurseonal said:


> Look 1 (The one I wore today). This look is shorter, a tiny bit more fitted, and the crease of the scarf is a built in  “hem.”
> Step 1: fold in half to make a triangle with points at the top.
> View attachment 5098817
> 
> Step 2: attach Mors scarf ring (or other scarf holder that will secure 2 corners)
> View attachment 5098808
> 
> Step 3: put Mors ring part over head
> Step 4: tie bottom corners around waist
> 
> 
> Look 2: This look is more billowy.
> Step 1: Position scarf with the design facing the desired way.
> View attachment 5098810
> 
> 
> Step 2:
> Criss cross the corners in front of you. Tie behind neck. You could use a Mors ring if it’s too tight.
> View attachment 5098811
> 
> Step 3:
> Tie bottom corners around waist. Again, use a Mors ring if it’s too tight.
> View attachment 5098812
> 
> 
> Look 3:
> Step 1
> Put on a chunky necklace. Pull one corner of scarf through underneath.
> View attachment 5098815
> 
> 
> Step 2: Tie the two corners together.
> View attachment 5098814
> 
> 
> Step 3:  Voila! Now tie the corners around your waist.
> View attachment 5098813


This is awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## iamyumi

gettinpurseonal said:


> Is she Gris Perle? So sophisticated.


Yes she is  with blue electric lining


----------



## Iffi

Senbei said:


> What color is your K? It looks so pretty!!


It’s a K25 ebene


----------



## Chrismin

Gold evie TPM at badlands national park


----------



## Dupsy

Kelly wallet waiting for a long overdue haircut.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Similar to Gold: “Naturelle.” Now I need a Twilly in more of a beige colourway. Tags still on this K32, as it took me a bit to adjust to the color after all my grey bags. But I really love this bag! Retourne may be more useful for some occasions, but Sellier has my . I am about 5’2” now in my 50’s (Used to be 5’ 3 1/2”, but I shrunk with age).


----------



## 880

Hillychristie said:


> Just received a pleasant surprise from DH. It's our 25th! I thought he has forgotten as we are in a mini lockdown and there's not much life beyond the confines of our house
> View attachment 5097401


Happy anniversary! Hope you wear this gorgeous gift in the best of health and happiness!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Taking Mochi for a little fresh air. Excuse the wrinkly dress. I was sitting for too long and needed a break to  immerse myself under the beautiful blue sky.


----------



## JadeFor3st

gettinpurseonal said:


> Similar to Gold: “Naturelle.” Now I need a Twilly in more of a beige colourway. Tags still on this K32, as it took me a bit to adjust to the color after all my grey bags. But I really love this bag! Retourne may be more useful for some occasions, but Sellier has my . I am about 5’2” now in my 50’s (Used to be 5’ 3 1/2”, but I shrunk with age).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099430
> View attachment 5099431
> View attachment 5099432



Such beautiful photos.  
The twilly you currently have tie in well with your shirt. It’s a beautiful bag, and you look gorgeous holding it!
I too feel I have shrunk with age. And it doesn’t help that my youngest is also catching up to me. Used to be 2nd tallest, soon, I’ll be the shortest in the family.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

JadeFor3st said:


> Such beautiful photos.
> The twilly you currently have tie in well with your shirt. It’s a beautiful bag, and you look gorgeous holding it!
> I too feel I have shrunk with age. And it doesn’t help that my youngest is also catching up to me. Used to be 2nd tallest, soon, I’ll be the shortest in the family.


Haha, yes, I am now the shortest of all of us! My son, daughter, their father, my mom, sister, and of course dad, are all much taller then I am. And I am the only fair-skinned blonde. My family is Hungarian Jew and German, all with dark skin.
Thank you, I did intentionally coordinate the pink/orchid colors in the blouse and Twilly. Please excuse the safety pin showing in my blouse!  It kept opening up so I had to pin it. 
P.S. It’s an H buckle with a different brand belt that I have had for years.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Hillychristie said:


> Just received a pleasant surprise from DH. It's our 25th! I thought he has forgotten as we are in a mini lockdown and there's not much life beyond the confines of our house
> View attachment 5097401


What a glorious anniversary gift! All the best to you both!


----------



## 1gunro

My travel companion this week. She’s been so easy! Love having 2 lengths to choose from too! Etoupe Maasai Cut 40 in swift.


----------



## Hillychristie

gettinpurseonal said:


> What a glorious anniversary gift! All the best to you both!


Thank you


----------



## Hillychristie

880 said:


> Happy anniversary! Hope you wear this gorgeous gift in the best of health and happiness!


Thank you   but if the gift you are referring to is the Constance, I got it 2 Christmas ago. The deep red colour of the roses immediately reminded me of rouge h, so I couldn't resist posing my Constance


----------



## LouiseCPH

Bolide 35, 70 cm Clic clac a pois and new-to-me belt (does anyone know the name??)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tempo

Took my K out for a walk along the shore!


----------



## Chanelandco

I really enjoy taking the train now.
It gives me some times to enjoy the view, read, reflect and appreciate the moment.
My rouge vif and a little treat from laduree


----------



## zoemommy

Twillies were all sold out where I am. Was a bit nervous using this out in hot weather with sweaty hands...


----------



## dublineuse

LouiseCPH said:


> Bolide 35, 70 cm Clic clac a pois and new-to-me belt (does anyone know the name??)
> View attachment 5099791


Gorgeous ! i think it's called the charnière belt. I have it in black and i love it !!


----------



## LouiseCPH

dublineuse said:


> Gorgeous ! i think it's called the charnière belt. I have it in black and i love it !!


Thank you! I wore it today for the first time to bring me luck in an important meeting - and it worked . It really is a great belt


----------



## Handbags77

Tempo said:


> Took my K out for a walk along the shore!
> 
> View attachment 5099806


I love your entire outfit and great sense!! Such a beautiful color combo!!


----------



## I_AM_AYM

Enjoying the sunny weather in the Netherlands! Mini evelyne in deep blue with a so black rodeo PM. 

Hope everyone else gets to enjoy some sunny weather, thank you for letting me share


----------



## DrTr

I_AM_AYM said:


> Enjoying the sunny weather in the Netherlands! Mini evelyne in deep blue with a so black rodeo PM.
> 
> Hope everyone else gets to enjoy some sunny weather, thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5100286


You look great - love your H, the view and the sun!


----------



## I_AM_AYM

DrTr said:


> You look great - love your H, the view and the sun!


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Lunch out (inside!!) is still a novelty


----------



## mauihappyplace

Out with C18 Rose Azalee a couple of bracelets and slides( forgot to include them)


----------



## TeeCee77

Dinner date


----------



## tinkerbell68

Brunch with my B and some hair of the dog ☺️


----------



## momoc

TeeCee77 said:


> Dinner date



Love a good monotone / black and white outfit. You rock it so well!


----------



## duggi84

My little Toolbox was looking plump and pleased with herself today at Fendi, she knows she’s my #1.  And my Animapolis Maxi-Twilly actually coordinates fantastically with my new bag, even though it’s not Hermès!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tempo

Handbags77 said:


> I love your entire outfit and great sense!! Such a beautiful color combo!!


Thank you for your kind words! i really love that bag! The size is perfect for every occation and Gris etain is such a versatile color, it almost goes with everything!


----------



## chiaoapple

A spring look


----------



## TeeCee77

Feelin the summer vibes


----------



## Chagall

abg12 said:


> The effects of gravity on epsom vs clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076698


Love the Clemence slouch.


----------



## eastvillagegirl

tinkerbell68 said:


> Brunch with my B and some hair of the dog ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5102383



Gorgeous! What is this color?


----------



## tinkerbell68

eastvillagegirl said:


> Gorgeous! What is this color?


TBH I'm not totally sure...I purchased it pre-loved. According to Fashionphile, it is turquoise. I love the bright pop of color it gives my very monochromatic, neutral fashion style. I think the next one will be more understated (craie maybe or bleu nuit) if any H bag could be described as understated ;p


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Was there ever a more versatile bag than the Evelyn?  
It fits everything one needs in life , that is: poo bags, baby wipes, tissues, water bottle, water dish for the dog, treats, a couple of tasty chewies, a dog toy or two...You catch my drift


----------



## MaryAndDogs

We're finally allowed to go out a bit and enjoy life again here in Germany so despite a TON of rain  we're all giddy with excitement. The rain motivated me to finally actually use my Epson Kelly   but we got lucky and it stayed dry for couple of hours are lunch. I am so ready for Summer! 

The plastic bag you see sticking out of the pocket of my dress is of course full of cooked chicken for the puppy  I dislike Epson leather except for shoes (those are Epson on the picture). On shoes, Epson is really great, especially in rainy weather. Couldn't like it more. Super practical and easy to clean. A bit stiff at the beginning but they soften up nicely.



 I did not think I would like it so much but I LOVE the  Lizzard leather micro Kelly for my Kelly  Haha. Such a cute thing! It literally makes me smile


----------



## MaryAndDogs

TeeCee77 said:


> Feelin the summer vibes
> 
> View attachment 5103348



Teh handle of your Kelly is just so beautifully wrapped! I am awed by your skills.


----------



## diane278

Not hard to guess where my Evie was an hour ago…..


----------



## Chagall

diane278 said:


> Not hard to guess where my Evie was an hour ago…..
> 
> View attachment 5103970


Is that a sellier evie? Love it.


----------



## Tasha1

we had a gorgeous day with myDH in the city. I found funny that my H scarf and H sneakers match my bag. I was afraid of carrying the B30  because of her size as I got used to the B35. But the 30 has enough space for my needs.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Tasha1 said:


> we had a gorgeous day with myDH in the city. I found funny that my H scarf and H sneakers match my bag. I was afraid of carrying the B30  because of her size as I got used to the B35. But the 30 has enough space for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104572



Those sneakers look very comfy! Are they?


----------



## diane278

Chagall said:


> Is that a sellier evie? Love it.


Yes, it is.…I love it, too.


----------



## BirkinBish

My new K28 on her maiden voyage


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tasha1

MaryAndDogs said:


> Those sneakers look very comfy! Are they?



the best sneakers I have ever had
very light 
I would like to have another pair in a light colour


----------



## Chagall

diane278 said:


> Yes, it is.…I love it, too.


I have it in the Natural colour in the hunter leather. Love the Hermes strap on yours.


----------



## diane278

Dentist appointment. At my age, it feels like I spend an inordinate amount of time getting myself patched together……

(This bag has ended up being a real workhorse….it’s become my mini version of an Evie…)


----------



## diane278

Chagall said:


> I have it in the Natural colour in the hunter leather. Love the Hermes strap on yours.



Thank you. Isn’t the leather wonderful? That strap is a Hermes strap but I found a version that‘s virtually identical on Etsy…except without the H stamp)  I ordered it in a shorter length. I think it also comes in a brown version (and multiple lengths) on Etsy.


----------



## jp824

Picnic K came out during the sunny weekend while today was back to my practical black B for bad weather.


----------



## LVovely

Hi, I am new to the forum and wanted to share my current favourite with people who appreciate it (instead of hiding it from friends who wouldn‘t understand ! Greetings from Vienna!


----------



## LVovely

TeeCee77 said:


> Feelin the summer vibes
> 
> View attachment 5103348


Love the way the twilly is tied !


----------



## LVovely

This one I use a lot at the moment, so nice to be able to take my bags out again


----------



## peachminnie

First kelly ever. Really liking my purchase


----------



## Chagall

diane278 said:


> Thank you. Isn’t the leather wonderful? That strap is a Hermes strap but I found a version that‘s virtually identical on Etsy…except without the H stamp)  I ordered it in a shorter length. I think it also comes in a brown version (and multiple lengths) on Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 5105064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105065


Yes, I absolutely love the Hunter leather. Thanks for the Etsy tip. I must check it out. I have the short Hermes strap for my gold Bolide but would love it in a longer length.


----------



## LVovely

Beautiful and what a perfect size! 28?


peachminnie said:


> First kelly ever. Really liking my purchase
> View attachment 5105490


----------



## peachminnie

lovelyrita said:


> Beautiful and what a perfect size! 28?



Thank you for your kind words!!
Still mindblown looking at it 
it's Kelly 25 in Etain GHW!
i think it looks big in pictures and maybe suited to my height haha but in real life its very small !


----------



## LVovely

peachminnie said:


> Thank you for your kind words!!
> Still mindblown looking at it
> it's Kelly 25 in Etain GHW!
> i think it looks big in pictures and maybe suited to my height haha but in real life its very small !


I generally find that most Hermès bags are smaller than I imagined in real life! My Kelly is size 32 and I find her almost too tiny ! Good for me I guess, not jumping on the expensive minibag bandwagon ! Anyway, it really suits your frame, so I guess that is what counts!


----------



## eastvillagegirl

lovelyrita said:


> This one I use a lot at the moment, so nice to be able to take my bags out again
> 
> View attachment 5105335


LOVE! What is this color?


----------



## Solday

On our way to the doctor


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## gettinpurseonal

BirkinBish said:


> My new K28 on her maiden voyage
> 
> View attachment 5104576


This photo looks like an ad in a magazine!


----------



## Handbags77

Tempo said:


> Thank you for your kind words! i really love that bag! The size is perfect for every occation and Gris etain is such a versatile color, it almost goes with everything!
> 
> View attachment 5102534
> View attachment 5102535


Gorgeous!!!! I really adore your style


----------



## LVovely

eastvillagegirl said:


> LOVE! What is this color?


It‘s Bleu Paon


----------



## diane278

On my way to lunch with friends


----------



## hers4eva

Stunning  



lovelyrita said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and wanted to share my current favourite with people who appreciate it (instead of hiding it from friends who wouldn‘t understand ! Greetings from Vienna!
> 
> View attachment 5105329


----------



## BowieFan1971

diane278 said:


> On my way to lunch with friends
> 
> View attachment 5105964


I love that cuff!!!!!


----------



## BB8

Finally got to carry my TPM for the first time while treating the kids to some Salt & Straw for the last day of school! It's so carefree and light. Love it!


----------



## tlamdang08

TPM Evelyn at Getty museum


----------



## Solday

I couldn’t say no to this bag today
Trying it on in the boutique with my oasis on and my Kelly belt

have a nice day everyone!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Marwari and H scarf ring (but the scarf is Paul Smith #sorrynotsorry)


----------



## BowieFan1971

LouiseCPH said:


> Marwari and H scarf ring (but the scarf is Paul Smith #sorrynotsorry)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106730


Love the color combo and the PS scarf is perfect!


----------



## tlamdang08

A way to wear nano scarf


----------



## HoneyTuba

My picotin22 in epsom leather with strap, works perfectly as a bucket bag, love it!!


----------



## diane278

I’m going to see some _senior_ condos. If I like it there, and if they let me in, this is what they’ll get. I considered ironing my shirt but that would be false advertising. I’m relieved to find that I’m back into carrying my clutches….I was worried for awhile that I had abandoned them for shoulder bags….


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’m going to see some _senior_ condos. If I like it there, and if they let me in, this is what they’ll get. I considered ironing my shirt but that would be false advertising. I’m relieved to find that I’m back into carrying my clutches….I was worried for awhile that I had abandoned them for shoulder bags….
> 
> View attachment 5107689


Hahaha "if they let you in" - I hope you find something you like and they are nice enough that you let them stay!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Hahaha "if they let you in" - I hope you find something you like and they are nice enough that you let them stay!



I saw a couple of units I liked. So far, I have them fooled.  They think I’m normal. If I can just maintain this charade a while longer, I should be fine. On another note, I think its time for me to drive over to Palo Alto and pick up the pouch and stole I have waiting for me. No word yet on the Della Cavalleria I’m waiting for.

But I did order a couple of small pieces of Passifolia online. It was definitely an Act of Boredom.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

diane278 said:


> I’m going to see some _senior_ condos. If I like it there, and if they let me in, this is what they’ll get. I considered ironing my shirt but that would be false advertising. I’m relieved to find that I’m back into carrying my clutches….I was worried for awhile that I had abandoned them for shoulder bags….
> 
> View attachment 5107689


I am sure you are just what they are looking for!!! Fun and “devil may care” attitude! Who cares about ironing shirts? We have life to live!!


----------



## tlamdang08

My beauties today...


----------



## diane278

gettinpurseonal said:


> I am sure you are just what they are looking for!!! Fun and “devil may care” attitude! Who cares about ironing shirts? We have life to live!!


Since I have a large steamer, I’m wondering if I even need an iron & ironing board. I don’t remember the last time I used one.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

diane278 said:


> Since I have a large steamer, I’m wondering if I even need an iron & ironing board. I don’t remember the last time I used one.


Honestly, I’m just about ready to give mine away. We spend half our life acquiring “stuff,” and the other half trying to get rid of it. I hope to have mine sorted out one day for my children’s sake.


----------



## TheBagLady20

gettinpurseonal said:


> Honestly, I’m just about ready to give mine away. We spend half our life acquiring “stuff,” and the other half trying to get rid of it. I hope to have mine sorted out one day for my children’s sake.



This has been my world exactly- for the last two years on and off.  It’s so time consuming to make decisions!


----------



## TheBagLady20

diane278 said:


> Since I have a large steamer, I’m wondering if I even need an iron & ironing board. I don’t remember the last time I used one.



I gave away my large steamer and use a portable jiffy one. I actually travel with it. I don’t iron unless I’m sewing. So, I would say, if you have to downsize, you can consider a mini steamer, then you can let go of the others. Though I miss the hanging rod on my big steamer.


----------



## 880

TheBagLady20 said:


> I gave away my large steamer and use a portable jiffy one. I actually travel with it. I don’t iron unless I’m sewing. So, I would say, if you have to downsize, if you can get a mini steamer, then let go of the others. Though I do miss the hanging rod for the big steamer, I just hated looking at it in my closet.  It was huge.


+1. In this spring like weather, I’m rumpled and don’t like to carry much, so the etain TPM is getting a lot of use and goes with absolutely everything. Will probably get at least one or two more colors like craie and blu nuit. Wore it with midnight blue Akris dress; chanel cardigans, tops and boucle shifts; wolford tanks;  Dior tie dye or leopard jackets and sweats; vintage from my own closet Carolina Herrera dress; brunello olive trousers and joggers; and even Athleta Farallon khaki and olive shorts. TPM is casual so either golden goose sneakers, chanel espadrilles, or Valentino Birkenstock’s in beige camo, neon camo and black. Nordstom’s  Sun visor












thank you for your kind words, @TheBagLady20 !


----------



## TheBagLady20

880 said:


> +1. In the summer I’m rumpled and don’t like to carry much, so the etain TPM is getting a lot of use. Will probably get at least one or two more colors. Wore it with midnight blue Akris dress, chanel short sleeved cardigan, a variety of wolford tops, Dior tie dye jacket (and a vintage from my own closet Carolina Herrera dress) and even a shaggy chanel. My favorite easy shorts are Athleta Farallon in khaki and olive. Valentino Birkenstock’s in beige camo, neon camo and black.
> View attachment 5108217
> View attachment 5108218
> View attachment 5108219
> View attachment 5108220
> View attachment 5108221
> View attachment 5108222
> View attachment 5108225



All wrinkle free!!!! love the looks


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I complain about the weather in Germany all the time. And for good reasons!  But occasionally, I also appreciate how great this country is for dog owners. I absolutely love it! 

Everybody's sooo dog friendly! After a good, long off-leash walk, it feels so awesome to take out my tired puppy to a restaurant and have a nice meal without having to arrange a dog sitter first or having to leave him alone (which I would not do without prior training anyway). Germany is really awesome that way! So is France! I wish every country would be like that. It would definitely increase the number of my travel options  

Pixel says: mom, so glad to be back in civilisation after you dragged me to that horrible walk in the woods!  
(Whenever we go to this steak place we always order 200 or 300 Gramm extra so that the dog can get it at the end of the meal. I am just affaid he will never want to go anywhere else... )


----------



## gettinpurseonal

MaryAndDogs said:


> I complain about the weather in Germany all the time. And for good reasons!  But occasionally, I also appreciate how great this country is for dog owners. I absolutely love it!
> 
> Everybody's sooo dog friendly! After a good, long off-leash walk, it feels so awesome to take out my tired puppy to a restaurant and have a nice meal without having to arrange a dog sitter first or having to leave him alone (which I would not do without prior training anyway). Germany is really awesome that way! So is France! I wish every country would be like that. It would definitely increase the number of my travel options
> 
> Pixel says: mom, so glad to be back in civilisation after you dragged me to that horrible walk in the woods!
> (Whenever we go to this steak place we always order 200 or 300 Gramm extra so that the dog can get it at the end of the meal. I am just affaid he will never want to go anywhere else... )
> 
> View attachment 5108226


Oh my gosh, what a beautiful Kelly! What is the color? Parchemin? Craie? Béton?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

gettinpurseonal said:


> Oh my gosh, what a beautiful Kelly! What is the color? Parchemin? Craie? Béton?



Thank you very much!  The color is Gris Perle.

I really love the light grey color, especially with Summer whites and I even have a sofa in that color  (though not by Hermes). 
it is a sensitive color/leather combination though. My heart literally skipped a few beats when I accidentally grabbed my Kelly with slightly wet hands, which have left big marks  Never had that problem with my shiny crocs. However, it all dried ok and there was no problem at all  Maybe matte crocs are more water resistant than we all thought


----------



## tlamdang08

At Ikea today


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> At Ikea today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108555


Fab!  We are twilly twins, and how I WISH bag twins too!  

(Also LOVE Ikea!)


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Fab!  We are twilly twins, and how I WISH bag twins too!
> 
> (Also LOVE Ikea!)


Thank you for your sweetness   We all love IKEA.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

880 said:


> +1. In this spring like weather, I’m rumpled and don’t like to carry much, so the etain TPM is getting a lot of use and goes with absolutely everything. Will probably get at least one or two more colors like craie and blu nuit. Wore it with midnight blue Akris dress; chanel cardigans, tops and boucle shifts; wolford tanks;  Dior tie dye or leopard jackets and sweats; vintage from my own closet Carolina Herrera dress; brunello olive trousers and joggers; and even Athleta Farallon khaki and olive shorts. TPM is casual so either golden goose sneakers, chanel espadrilles, or Valentino Birkenstock’s in beige camo, neon camo and black. Nordstom’s  Sun visor
> View attachment 5108217
> View attachment 5108218
> View attachment 5108355
> View attachment 5108311
> View attachment 5108336
> View attachment 5108350
> View attachment 5108322
> View attachment 5108321
> View attachment 5108319
> View attachment 5108345
> View attachment 5108346
> 
> thank you for your kind words, @TheBagLady20 !




Love the fashion show!  

I tell my hubby all the time, the cost per wear for the TPM is pennies cause it goes with everything and is so handy!


----------



## undecided45

on the way to dinner


----------



## amaretti

Perfect weather for patio ☀️


----------



## LVovely

MaryAndDogs said:


> I complain about the weather in Germany all the time. And for good reasons!  But occasionally, I also appreciate how great this country is for dog owners. I absolutely love it!
> 
> Everybody's sooo dog friendly! After a good, long off-leash walk, it feels so awesome to take out my tired puppy to a restaurant and have a nice meal without having to arrange a dog sitter first or having to leave him alone (which I would not do without prior training anyway). Germany is really awesome that way! So is France! I wish every country would be like that. It would definitely increase the number of my travel options
> 
> Pixel says: mom, so glad to be back in civilisation after you dragged me to that horrible walk in the woods!
> (Whenever we go to this steak place we always order 200 or 300 Gramm extra so that the dog can get it at the end of the meal. I am just affaid he will never want to go anywhere else... )
> 
> View attachment 5108226


Gorgeous Kelly ! My two Chihuahuas would go crazy if they heard other dogs are fed steaks in restaurants, pssst


----------



## Ethengdurst

Trip to Legoland and Disneyland… my weeklong bday trip is designed for the kids but I’m having fun too. I keep forgetting I turned 40!

With my mini Lindy and new H Apple airtag. I also hooked it on my 11 year old son while in the park. He kept going off on his own!


----------



## hokatie

My GP is out for lunch today


----------



## hokatie

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5108968
> 
> Trip to Legoland and Disneyland… my weeklong bday trip is designed for the kids but I’m having fun too. I keep forgetting I turned 40!
> 
> With my mini Lindy and new H Apple airtag. I also hooked it on my 11 year old son while in the park. He kept going off on his own!


Happy birthday to you!
Love your mini Lindy, so perfect for the trip.


----------



## netinvader

DH had to go to Fendi so I took the opportunity to take out my darling Kelly Cut in Vert Fonce Crocodile Porosus with Gold Hardware.

I have to say, I love carrying this thing around. It reminds me of my Birkin 42 JPG II in a way; long, thick and rad as f#%k.


----------



## Ethengdurst

hokatie said:


> Happy birthday to you!
> Love your mini Lindy, so perfect for the trip.


Thank you sweetie


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly 28 gator today at church


----------



## missBV

amaretti said:


> Perfect weather for patio ☀
> 
> View attachment 5108620


The colour is so rich and beautiful!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

MaryAndDogs said:


> Thank you very much!  The color is Gris Perle.
> 
> I really love the light grey color, especially with Summer whites and I even have a sofa in that color  (though not by Hermes).
> it is a sensitive color/leather combination though. My heart literally skipped a few beats when I accidentally grabbed my Kelly with slightly wet hands, which have left big marks  Never had that problem with my shiny crocs. However, it all dried ok and there was no problem at all  Maybe matte crocs are more water resistant than we all thought


Ah, yes, how lovely the color Gris Perle is in croc    
I don’t know, but gators and crocs are swimmers, so it seems logical that they could take a little water!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

At work in the hospital today (this is the closest I got to taking an action shot). Gris Tourterelle Kelly 32 with a Twilly from “Pig, Chicken, Cow.”


----------



## mcpro




----------



## hers4eva

mcpro said:


> View attachment 5109509



so so pretty


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## netinvader

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 gator today at church
> 
> View attachment 5109366


Super chic!


----------



## mcpro

hers4eva said:


> so so pretty


thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

netinvader said:


> Super chic!


Thank you so much


----------



## steffysstyle

Kelly belt in gold and Birkin 30 in Gold.


----------



## Leo the Lion

A sunny shopping day today!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Massai for sunny day


----------



## kat.fox

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 5110169
> 
> 
> Kelly belt in gold and Birkin 30 in Gold.


I love Hermes Gold  and your style is elegant and beautiful as always!


----------



## steffysstyle

kat.fox said:


> I love Hermes Gold  and your style is elegant and beautiful as always!



Thank you


----------



## MaryAndDogs

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 5110169
> 
> 
> Kelly belt in gold and Birkin 30 in Gold.




You look so elegant and stylish! You should always wear these colors and fitted clothes. They look amazing on you!   

Everything looks so much better on skinny people... Why, oh, why was I born loving pizza, pasta, French fries, chocolate, ice cream, and assorted evils?...


----------



## skyqueen

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 5110169
> 
> 
> Kelly belt in gold and Birkin 30 in Gold.


I'll take the whole outfit...just stunning!


----------



## 880

MaryAndDogs said:


> Everything looks so much better on skinny people... Why, oh, why was I born loving pizza, pasta, French fries, chocolate, ice cream, and assorted evils?...


Yes, this!  Plus steak, ribs, cheese and saturated fat

@netinvader, love your whole composition and adore your manicure!

@steffysstyle, so elegant!

@MaryAndDogs, I think your Fur baby Pixel lives a better lifestyle than most of us here!  he’s so cute!

thank you @loh ! I totally agree re cost per wear!


----------



## somadossi

My first and forever love....B40 vache naturelle


----------



## somadossi

Sorry, wrong pic....it's vache liegee


----------



## somadossi

That's my natural B!


----------



## diane278

Cheesecake & a Clutch….a tasty combo.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tinkerbell68

Quick trip to the grocery store for strawberries and bourbon  with my ‘mature’ vibrato Herbag!


----------



## eastvillagegirl

With my beach sandals and b30 at the gallery… love this mirror


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Cheesecake & a Clutch….a tasty combo.
> View attachment 5111221


You can even blend the colours of a cheesecake harmoniously with your clutch


----------



## catsinthebag

tinkerbell68 said:


> Quick trip to the grocery store for strawberries and bourbon  with my ‘mature’ vibrato Herbag!
> View attachment 5111304
> View attachment 5111305



I love your scarf, could you ID it please?


----------



## pslondon

somadossi said:


> That's my natural B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111125


Gosh - what a STUNNING bag!


----------



## tinkerbell68

catsinthebag said:


> I love your scarf, could you ID it please?


@catsinthebag I'm afraid I cannot...I bought it at the mothership in Paris five years ago and, at the time, had no idea that shawls and scarves had names. I just found a scarf I loved and had to have it! I think, based on a Google search, that it is the Kachinas scarf but I haven't found the same CW online so I may be wrong. Sorry.


----------



## catsinthebag

tinkerbell68 said:


> @catsinthebag I'm afraid I cannot...I bought it at the mothership in Paris five years ago and, at the time, had no idea that shawls and scarves had names. I just found a scarf I loved and had to have it! I think, based on a Google search, that it is the Kachinas scarf but I haven't found the same CW online so I may be wrong. Sorry.



I think you’re right, it must be Kachinas … I can see it now but couldn’t tell at first by the way the scarf was folded. It looks great on you!


----------



## somadossi

pslondon said:


> Gosh - what a STUNNING bag!


Thank you!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Halzan 31


----------



## diane278

I believe with all my heart that FedEx has been missing me….so off I go.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Getting a new phone.
Londy 26 gets her dress.
❤️❤️


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

And she is going out for dinner with me.

my b25 blue nuit ghw


----------



## Yodabest

880 said:


> +1. In this spring like weather, I’m rumpled and don’t like to carry much, so the etain TPM is getting a lot of use and goes with absolutely everything. Will probably get at least one or two more colors like craie and blu nuit. Wore it with midnight blue Akris dress; chanel cardigans, tops and boucle shifts; wolford tanks;  Dior tie dye or leopard jackets and sweats; vintage from my own closet Carolina Herrera dress; brunello olive trousers and joggers; and even Athleta Farallon khaki and olive shorts. TPM is casual so either golden goose sneakers, chanel espadrilles, or Valentino Birkenstock’s in beige camo, neon camo and black. Nordstom’s  Sun visor
> View attachment 5108217
> View attachment 5108218
> View attachment 5108355
> View attachment 5108311
> View attachment 5108336
> View attachment 5108350
> View attachment 5108322
> View attachment 5108321
> View attachment 5108319
> View attachment 5108345
> View attachment 5108346
> 
> thank you for your kind words, @TheBagLady20 !


This may be the Hermès board but.... I spy VCA


----------



## missBV

Brought my vintage Box Kelly out to get a sweater.

Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Summer, Sun, morning walks and Kelly  The weather has been absolutely glorious around here. One just needs to get up early to avoid too much  heat. I am soo loving NOT having to wear a scarf, a jacket, boots etc.




But wait, wasn't there something missing in this picture?  Photobombing is my new specialty says Pixel   




Hope that all of you guys have a wonderful, sunny day today!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

MaryAndDogs said:


> Summer, Sun, morning walks and Kelly  The weather has been absolutely glorious around here. One just needs to get up early to avoid too much  heat. I am soo loving NOT having to wear a scarf, a jacket, boots etc.
> 
> View attachment 5112548
> 
> 
> But wait, wasn't there something missing in this picture?  Photobombing is my new specialty says Pixel
> 
> View attachment 5112552
> 
> 
> Hope that all of you guys have a wonderful, sunny day today!


Love your Hermes, but I adore pics of Pixel! he steals the show! It’s a beautiful day in NY! enjoy the sunny day in your part of the world!


----------



## Dupsy

Waiting for my mammogram.


----------



## diane278

At the Dr‘s office early this morning. (Too early!) While I was waiting, I played doctor….I put a glove on and gave my B a check-up. (she’s healthy!)


----------



## littleblackbag

Took my 12 year old Evelyn to London for a few days break. And she was a joy to use. A couple of pics from hotel and the glass bridge at Tower Bridge… 
	

		
			
		

		
	





She does have a Longchamp strap, which I find more comfortable than the original!


----------



## tlamdang08

Spaghetti strap and little Evelyn.


----------



## duggi84

Always a joy to be out with my pink Toolbox.  Altho the wait for our table had me rethinking going hand-carry


----------



## joohwangee22

My Kelly to go for the first time. I love it!!


----------



## 336

My Jaguar Quetzal scarf and K32


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tlamdang08 said:


> Spaghetti strap and little Evelyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113124



So super cute! Which pink I that if I might ask?


----------



## Chrismin

LouiseCPH said:


> Bolide 35, 70 cm Clic clac a pois and new-to-me belt (does anyone know the name??)
> View attachment 5099791


you look darling!


----------



## Chrismin

Chanelandco said:


> I really enjoy taking the train now.
> It gives me some times to enjoy the view, read, reflect and appreciate the moment.
> My rouge vif and a little treat from laduree


oh how i miss laduree


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> Love the fashion show!
> 
> I tell my hubby all the time, the cost per wear for the TPM is pennies cause it goes with everything and is so handy!


im gonna need to try that line


----------



## Rachel_Mara

Tempo said:


> Took my K out for a walk along the shore!
> 
> View attachment 5099806


Beautiful! Is this a 32?


----------



## LouiseCPH

Chrismin said:


> you look darling!


Thank you


----------



## TeeCee77

Date night with mini K


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tinkerbell68

TeeCee77 said:


> Date night with mini K
> View attachment 5114652


Love how you tied your Twilly on your beautiful K


----------



## MaryAndDogs

TeeCee77 said:


> Date night with mini K
> View attachment 5114652



This looks so pretty! What color is your Ms. K?


----------



## periogirl28

Surprised with a bouquet for our wedding anniversary by my VCA SA when I went in last week for the Sweet Perlee launch. My Mauve Sylvester C18 was offered to me 2 years ago by my home country SM whom I have not shopped with for more than 7 years. Delighted to have lovely SAs indeed. Pic by event photographer. Happy weekend!


----------



## TeeCee77

tinkerbell68 said:


> Love how you tied your Twilly on your beautiful K


Thank you! 


MaryAndDogs said:


> This looks so pretty! What color is your Ms. K?


 Thank you! It’s anemone!


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5114803
> 
> Surprised with a bouquet for our wedding anniversary by my VCA SA when I went in last week for the Sweet Perlee launch. My Mauve Sylvester C18 was offered to me 2 years ago by my home country SM whom I have not shopped with for more than 7 years. Delighted to have lovely SAs indeed. Pic by event photographer. Happy weekend!


Beautiful flowers! You may take SOME credit in attracting lovely people   Happy anniversary and many more


----------



## periogirl28

nymeria said:


> Beautiful flowers! You may take SOME credit in attracting lovely people   Happy anniversary and many more


Thank you! I am lucky!


----------



## af068

Out for a coffee with my new Kelly 32 Gris Perle!


----------



## Tempo

Rachel_Mara said:


> Beautiful! Is this a 32?


Thank you! Yes it is a 32!


----------



## Chanelandco

With my goldie


----------



## figtarts

Took my new Evelyne out for a spin! Color is Vert Cypress


----------



## Dupsy

Tandem sandal.


----------



## couturequeen

Chanelandco said:


> With my goldie
> 
> View attachment 5114960



Love the watch, too!


----------



## couturequeen

Grabbing some sun and lunch on the patio. Then a bit of shopping.


----------



## netinvader

First time using a Hermés bathroom. The mirrors and lighting in there…wow! 10 out of 10.

Sporting my chain d’ancre, takara sandal, croco Porosus Kelly Cut en Vert Fonce realness… Looked real cute, definitely not deleting later.


----------



## Purse snob

af068 said:


> Out for a coffee with my new Kelly 32 Gris Perle!
> 
> View attachment 5114884


The best company for coffee


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jp824

Matching bag and shoes today.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My B25 , I celebrate 1 week of having her ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

My little ones and twillies


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Off to a great start


----------



## duggi84

My Casa Sac had fun playing odd-one-out yesterday!


----------



## boo1689

Bumped into Miss Tubby 2.0 ‘s long lost cousin at Bloomingdales


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Incredibly comfortable shoes


----------



## tlamdang08

Toy hunter today with this baby


----------



## duggi84

Local shopping trip with my TB20 and new Maxi-Twilly Slim =)


----------



## Genie27

Once in a blue mood…


----------



## Happyish

lovelyrita said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and wanted to share my current favourite with people who appreciate it (instead of hiding it from friends who wouldn‘t understand ! Greetings from Vienna!
> 
> View attachment 5105329


We're more than happy to support, encourage and enable you! Love the bag and I understand completely. A lot of people in my circle don't get Hermes . . . !!!!????!


----------



## Happyish

amaretti said:


> Perfect weather for patio ☀
> 
> View attachment 5108620


Gorgeous! Is this the mini, e.g., the 21cm?


----------



## Happyish

netinvader said:


> First time using a Hermés bathroom. The mirrors and lighting in there…wow! 10 out of 10.
> 
> Sporting my chain d’ancre, takara sandal, croco Porosus Kelly Cut en Vert Fonce realness… Looked real cute, definitely not deleting later.
> 
> View attachment 5115417


You could definitely be a model for Hermes. On someone else, the everything H would be too much. On you--terrific!


----------



## netinvader

Happyish said:


> You could definitely be a model for Hermes. On someone else, the everything H would be too much. On you--terrific!


Thank you! That’s incredibly nice of you to say!


----------



## missBV

Happyish said:


> We're more than happy to support, encourage and enable you! Love the bag and I understand completely. A lot of people in my circle don't get Hermes . . . !!!!????!



I don’t even dare to let my circle of friends know  for fear of being judged and *****ed about


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## celestial8

My very first Hermès purchase… the limited edition Acinonyx Jubatus Wash Scarf 140 in kaki/marron/beige. 

How I discovered this scarf was somewhat serendipitous. I visited my local Hermès store for the first time and met a lovely SA. I told her I was interested in browsing scarves, and had my eye on a particular scarf I found online. She said “please wait here, I have just the scarf for you that you will love even more”. I was taken aback and very intrigued because this was my first time meeting her and hadn’t told her anything about my tastes yet.

She quickly came back with this beauty and as soon as she draped it over me… it was love at first sight. I didn’t even know this scarf existed before that day and I immediately knew I had to have it without looking at any other scarves. I feel like it was made for my wardrobe. A truly talented SA with amazing instincts!


----------



## LVovely

missBV said:


> I don’t even dare to let my circle of friends know  for fear of being judged and *****ed about


Recently one of my friends‘ boyfriend spotted it on me and kept asking and almost harassing me about the price because „she wants the bag for her birthday“ and „he wants to preorder the size/colour she wants in our local boutique“. Good luck my friend! I felt so embarssed and uncomfortable!


----------



## kelly7heaven

Hello Duggi84,
 i love your style in the Hermes bathroom,
your takara sandals and especially your Kelly Cut croco Vert Fonce is enviable!


----------



## duggi84

kelly7heaven said:


> Hello Duggi84,
> i love your style in the Hermes bathroom,
> your takara sandals and especially your Kelly Cut croco Vert Fonce is enviable!



I think you're referring to my husband @netinvader here


----------



## Happyish

lovelyrita said:


> Recently one of my friends‘ boyfriend spotted it on me and kept asking and almost harassing me about the price because „she wants the bag for her birthday“ and „he wants to preorder the size/colour she wants in our local boutique“. Good luck my friend! I felt so embarssed and uncomfortable!


That's absolutely terrible. It puts you on the spot and makes you feel uncomfortable.

When asked something similar my mother would quote J.P. Morgan, "If you have to ask, you can't afford it." It's a rude retort to an equally rude question. I would probably say something like, "too much, but I wanted it!" then suggest he go there himself as they have various bags at different price points . . . thus implying he could probably find a substitute at a price he could afford.

This is also the reason why I have Hermes bags other than Birkin/Kelly . . . they're not as conspicuous. But damm, there are times you just want to use those bags and say F!^@ you to the haters.


----------



## Happyish

duggi84 said:


> I think you're referring to my husband @netinvader here


Do you share bags? That would be such a bonus!


----------



## LVovely

I was thinking the same  ! Wish I was married to a woman with the same shoe size and same taste in bags. My husband has literally no idea about bags, yesterday I had to stop him from putting a half-eaten sandwich in its greasy packaging into my new Evelyne


----------



## duggi84

Happyish said:


> Do you share bags? That would be such a bonus!





lovelyrita said:


> I was thinking the same  ! Wish I was married to a woman with the same shoe size and same taste in bags. My husband has literally no idea about bags, yesterday I had to stop him from putting a half-eaten sandwich in its greasy packaging into my new Evelyne



LOL!  We don't share bags...I'm a bit naturally clumsy and I don't even trust myself with his


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> I think you're referring to my husband @netinvader here


@duggi84 and @netinvader, I love how you both wear Hermes and hope you will consider your own style thread with all of your action shots bc I’m sad that I haven’t seen all of them! But, even though I love Hermes, it’s really how you both combine the items ans wear them with such elan that makes everything sing! On the other hand, seeing all of your collective gorgeousness together might overwhelm me 

Oddly, while I love Hermes, I’m not as crazy about their bathroom decor. ( I’m busy looking at resort, retail and restaurant bathrooms for inspiration for a gut renovation). . .

@Happyish, @lovelyrita, a friend once asked if my SA could get her a specific, very popular bag, and I simply said, it might be difficult and take a long time to get such an item; however, there are many from reputable resellers at different price points. I forwarded her links (And she never mentioned it again)


----------



## diane278

It’s a bloodwork kind of day.  It’s also going to be hot enough (102F) to kill any _cooties_ I might have. For you young-ins, it’s a phrase that we boomers used as children. (cooties are imaginary bugs….) I can clutch my BdC clutch if they start to drain me…


----------



## Happyish

duggi84 said:


> LOL!  We don't share bags...I'm a bit naturally clumsy and I don't even trust myself with his


LOL! I understand. I won't allow them to spray hand sanitizer on me when I go into a store, including Hermes-what if it left grease or other marks on my bag? My bag gets a dedicated seat in a car, and don't start with a restaurant (what's that). Upscale places usually provide a chair--without being asked, but then what if a waiter spills something . . . A generic bag is so less fraught with anxiety and responsibility, so carry on!


----------



## etoile de mer

diane278 said:


> It’s a bloodwork kind of day.  It’s also going to be hot enough to kill any _cooties_ I might have.  For you young-ins, it’s a phrase that we boomers used as children.  (cooties are imaginary bugs….)
> 
> View attachment 5116591



Blue and white, my favorite colors for summer!  Well, really all the time, but especially crisp in summer!


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> @duggi84 and @netinvader, I love how you both wear Hermes and hope you will consider your own style thread with all of your action shots bc I’m sad that I haven’t seen all of them! But, even though I love Hermes, it’s really how you both combine the items ans wear them with such elan that makes everything sing! On the other hand, seeing all of your collective gorgeousness together might overwhelm me
> 
> Oddly, while I love Hermes, I’m not as crazy about their bathroom decor. ( I’m busy looking at resort, retail and restaurant bathrooms for inspiration for a gut renovation). . .
> 
> 
> Try looking through "The Perfect Bath" by Barbara Sallick (she owns Waterworks) and "Kitchens and Baths", by Michael Smith (IMHO a little less helpful).


----------



## 880

Thank You for the recommendation! I love waterworks! I just ordered it from Amazon! 
@Happyish, restaurant Marea in NY gave my mom an empty champagne bucketinstead of a chair for her 30 B. Guess it took up less room that way. Gabriel Kreuther had mini racks (think individual waist high coat racks for bags).

my H in action: chanel short sleeved cardigan;  toile camellia blouse; Brunello techno linen paper bag waisted pants and cargo pants (all from this seasons boutique sales). Older chanel striped knit dress, sandals, and espadrille mules and this seasons Dior palm skirt technical taffeta, white leather puffy Birkenstock’s (bergdorfs sale) TPM etain, phw


----------



## tinkerbell68

Happyish said:


> LOL! I understand. I won't allow them to spray hand sanitizer on me when I go into a store, including Hermes-what if it left grease or other marks on my bag? My bag gets a dedicated seat in a car, and don't start with a restaurant (what's that). Upscale places usually provide a chair--without being asked, but then what if a waiter spills something . . . A generic bag is so less fraught with anxiety and responsibility, so carry on!


Ah restaurants...particularly with limited capacity they so often don't have extra chairs or anything upon which to perch my B. I ended up buying this bag hanger (https://www.clipa.us) so that I can keep my bags close to me and away from spills, etc.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JavaJo

OOTD:  Jaguar Quetzal Pareo over summer dress (styling tip:  to wear like a kimono - I tie the shorter ends together to make holes for arms to go through )


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I love my Sellier, but Retourne is good for work.


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Matching bag and shoes today.
> 
> View attachment 5115437


Love the whole look!


----------



## missBV

gettinpurseonal said:


> I love my Sellier, but Retourne is good for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116724
> View attachment 5116725



Oh my! Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tlamdang08 said:


> Toy hunter today with this baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115885



Is this Vert Emeraude? Love the color. And of course, Porosous is just the best! Great for keeping shape but very light. However, that lock and key? I have scratched my bag with it


----------



## tlamdang08

MaryAndDogs said:


> Is this Vert Emeraude? Love the color. And of course, Porosous is just the best! Great for keeping shape but very light. However, that lock and key? I have scratched my bag with it


yes it is Emeraude,
Oh my god, i will take the lock down, thanks for the head up.


----------



## adb

Miss rose extreme, ready to welcome her baby sister.


----------



## tlamdang08

Today at morning mass


----------



## Ethengdurst

My humble slg collection. I rarely take them out and use them, I have an iPhone Leather wallet that holds the only 3 cards I need. I do use the KTG and CTG the most, for simple errands.


----------



## lilmermaid264

My newest edition! PICOTIN 18, gold with palladium hw.


----------



## yoshikitty

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5117535
> 
> My humble slg collection. I rarely take them out and use them, I have an iPhone Leather wallet that holds the only 3 cards I need. I do use the KTG and CTG the most, for simple errands.



Very nice collection! May I know what kind of leather is the wallet (the gold colour one) in the middle?


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> @duggi84 and @netinvader, I love how you both wear Hermes and hope you will consider your own style thread with all of your action shots bc I’m sad that I haven’t seen all of them! But, even though I love Hermes, it’s really how you both combine the items ans wear them with such elan that makes everything sing! On the other hand, seeing all of your collective gorgeousness together might overwhelm me
> 
> Oddly, while I love Hermes, I’m not as crazy about their bathroom decor. ( I’m busy looking at resort, retail and restaurant bathrooms for inspiration for a gut renovation). . .
> 
> @Happyish, @lovelyrita, a friend once asked if my SA could get her a specific, very popular bag, and I simply said, it might be difficult and take a long time to get such an item; however, there are many from reputable resellers at different price points. I forwarded her links (And she never mentioned it again)


@880-Great answer!


----------



## Ethengdurst

yoshikitty said:


> Very nice collection! May I know what kind of leather is the wallet (the gold colour one) in the middle?


Thanks hun. It’s butler.


----------



## missBV

lilmermaid264 said:


> My newest edition! PICOTIN 18, gold with palladium hw.
> 
> View attachment 5117574


Love the twilly!


----------



## diane278

I jumped onto the Evelyn TPM bandwagon.  I carried her yesterday. Today, she’s hanging around providing emotional support.  She’s from 2004, so I thought she’d have a lot in common with this lady….both of them being vintage, and all……


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## victoroliveira

Taking my new bag out!
K35 in etain


----------



## hokatie

Chanelandco said:


> My little ones and twillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115631
> View attachment 5115630


So cute......


----------



## Rachel_Mara

Goldie love with my mom!


----------



## acrowcounted

Heading out for casual dinner and drinks.


----------



## duggi84

I got a nail job to match my Voltes et Pirouettes Twilly!


----------



## Leo the Lion

duggi84 said:


> I got a nail job to match my Voltes et Pirouettes Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5118630
> View attachment 5118631
> View attachment 5118632


Amazing! Love it!


----------



## California Dreaming

duggi84 said:


> I got a nail job to match my Voltes et Pirouettes Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5118630
> View attachment 5118631
> View attachment 5118632


How fun!  Where did you get that done??


----------



## duggi84

California Dreaming said:


> How fun!  Where did you get that done??



We’ve been seeing the same Gel Artist for a couple of years now.


----------



## Meta

duggi84 said:


> I got a nail job to match my Voltes et Pirouettes Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5118630
> View attachment 5118631
> View attachment 5118632


In case you weren't aware, there's this fun thread that you might enjoy.


----------



## diane278

Well, the excitement never ends over here at Casa 278.  The photo isn’t great but I‘m actually wearing a pair of _khaki colored pants _with my baby E.  I know it’s uncharacteristic, but sometimes I like to walk on the wild side….even if it’s just to pick out cabinet colors.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tlamdang08 said:


> yes it is Emeraude,
> Oh my god, i will take the lock down, thanks for the head up.



Yep. The first thing I did with my Blue Sapphire Croc Porosous Birkin was to put a big "smiley" scratch on the front of it from hanging lock and key...Nobody has warned me that this could happen. Well, since this is the bag I intend to be buried with , I guess it doesn't matter in the long run. But at the time, it felt like a really big ouchie


----------



## duggi84

Took our dog for a shopping trip to the pet store for some treats, and had a chance to pull my Silky-Pop Tote from my Toolbox.  So convenient to have on-hand =)


----------



## am2022

Summer 2021 ! Hoping it will be better months ahead !


----------



## Pampelmuse

Enjoying the sun!


----------



## DrTr

victoroliveira said:


> Taking my new bag out!
> K35 in etain
> 
> View attachment 5118272


You really rock your Kelly’s!  Congrats on this find.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LouiseCPH

So Kelly 22, gamma belt and 90 cm carré ‘Cosmographia’


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Me waiting for an underground train to take me to the V&A bags exhibition carrying my Jypsiere.
I discovered I can clip my Kusama travel card holder onto the rings that hold the strap handy for the commute !


----------



## diane278

Doing laundry and realizing that it could become a caramel Frappuccino day. Todays forecast is a mere 97F.  (it’ll be 108F next week.)  This afternoon, I’ll be cleaning out the guest room closet. No bag needed for that, but I still keep one out & ready, in case I feel the need to visit Starbucks…..

I wish I could infuse the Barenia leather smell that’s faded over time…..


----------



## garçon_H

At one of my favorite museums in NY: Poster House!


----------



## 880

Hermes Jersey Caleche Elastique Scarf (an old H sample sale scarf) as a top with Mors scarf ring; (next, bolduc au Carre); 2021 sale blue camo Dior shorts; and, papillon for Birkenstock slides that oddly look like a riff on Hermes. (I also wore a TPM etain, phw, not pictured here) I’m 5’2”, medium build, about a 40 in H or chanel RTW (the jersey scarf is stretchy and can be tied on the diagonal thanks to the weeks on the Invisalign diet

Plus my new boutique birkin offer : 30B Togo, etoupe, phw with 2021 chanel sale top, Akris top, Brunello pants, Dior shorts and a vintage from my own closet dolce dress from decades ago 
thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tlamdang08

Jungle love 140 and TPM Evelyn on the road trip


----------



## getbetterwithH

I took the Drag Bag out for the first fancy lunch after lockdown


----------



## bisousx

garçon_H said:


> At one of my favorite museums in NY: Poster House!
> 
> View attachment 5120696
> View attachment 5120697



Beautiful! What color is your B?


----------



## couturequeen

Rivage sandals and Vert Bengale KDT.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

littleblackbag said:


> She does have a Longchamp strap, which I find more comfortable than the original!


You look amazing and I love how you paired the LC strap with your Evelyn!


----------



## garçon_H

bisousx said:


> Beautiful! What color is your B?


Thank you! It’s Gris Tourterelle.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Stunning!  Is it lagoon?



amacasa said:


> Summer 2021 ! Hoping it will be better months ahead !
> 
> View attachment 5119673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119675


----------



## ricababes

Picotin touch and chaine d’ancre bracelet.


----------



## nma_5

Enjoying the sunshine with my rouge vif C18


----------



## littleblackbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> You look amazing and I love how you paired the LC strap with your Evelyn!


Thank you sweetie


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mularice

A rare day out at the ballet yesterday in London!
With Herbag 31 Retourne (turned inside out to make it Sellier).


----------



## BagLover21

Headed back to NYC from DC with my beloved B35 and Rimowa suitcase.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Today at lunch...

Nothing quite like B35 to carry everything you (or your little dog! ) might need for the day. I absolutely adore the Blue Saphire color and the classic Birkin 35 size. I know everyone loves the minis these days but I feel like they should come with a service to carry the rest of the stuff I need!  I guess things change with time. When I was 18, all I needed in my handbag was a place for lipstick, keys and some cash. The iPhone came much later!  These days the essentials mostly include dog supplies  Huh! I use this bag all year round and there is nothing but good things to report   I just love it!

Of course Pixel thinks he should get his own proper Hermes handbag and collar. Why have they ever stopped making those lovely Collar de Chien as actual collar for dogs?


----------



## Pampelmuse

MaryAndDogs said:


> Today at lunch...
> 
> Nothing quite like B35 to carry everything you (or your little dog! ) might need for the day. I absolutely adore the Blue Saphire color and the classic Birkin 35 size. I know everyone loves the minis these days but I feel like they should come with a service to carry the rest of the stuff I need!  I guess things change with time. When I was 18, all I needed in my handbag was a place for lipstick, keys and some cash. The iPhone came much later!  These days the essentials mostly include dog supplies  Huh! I use this bag all year round and there is nothing but good things to report   I just love it!
> 
> Of course Pixel thinks he should get his own proper Hermes handbag and collar. Why have they ever stopped making those lovely Collar de Chien as actual collar for dogs?
> 
> View attachment 5122005


Your bag is gorgeous! A dream come true! Fab colorscheme with your rodeo. Congrats!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

MaryAndDogs said:


> Today at lunch...
> 
> Nothing quite like B35 to carry everything you (or your little dog! ) might need for the day. I absolutely adore the Blue Saphire color and the classic Birkin 35 size. I know everyone loves the minis these days but I feel like they should come with a service to carry the rest of the stuff I need!  I guess things change with time. When I was 18, all I needed in my handbag was a place for lipstick, keys and some cash. The iPhone came much later!  These days the essentials mostly include dog supplies  Huh! I use this bag all year round and there is nothing but good things to report   I just love it!
> 
> Of course Pixel thinks he should get his own proper Hermes handbag and collar. Why have they ever stopped making those lovely Collar de Chien as actual collar for dogs?
> 
> View attachment 5122005


Beautiful bag but Pixel steals the scene for me!
What a beauty


----------



## boo1689

Old chèvre picotin & New oran out to pick up a little sister at H


----------



## mularice

Also, not really H as a handbag, but the carrier bag is a particular favourite of my lockdown addition to the family, Mochi my British Shorthair kitten! Bit of a snob, he doesn’t like any other carrier bag or bag aside from the orange H ones lol


----------



## nymeria

Never met a cat who didn't love an H bag!


----------



## loh

mularice said:


> Also, not really H as a handbag, but the carrier bag is a particular favourite of my lockdown addition to the family, Mochi my British Shorthair kitten! Bit of a snob, he doesn’t like any other carrier bag or bag aside from the orange H ones lol



He is beautiful cat!


----------



## mularice

loh said:


> He is beautiful cat!


Thank you! We love him so much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amacasa said:


> Summer 2021 ! Hoping it will be better months ahead !
> 
> View attachment 5119673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119675



Yes!!! Serving Tropical Vacation Vibes with the Ms. LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Bolide 27, Kelly belt and CSGM


----------



## so_sofya1985

Sweet Poison said:


> Out with B25, a pop of color against a pop of color.
> View attachment 5096369


This picture just makes me happy


----------



## so_sofya1985

J


880 said:


> Stunning outfit and fabulous shoes! Yu look fabulous!
> 
> @so_sofya1985, love the lotus on you!
> 
> hi @boo1689 ! Pepto looks eager to go shopping!


Just saw this and thank you I am in aweee with this ring and super happy I get to wear it often now


----------



## so_sofya1985

steffysstyle said:


> So happy with the CDC 24 bracelet in ombre lizard. It's the perfect accessory for my neutral outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5098261
> View attachment 5098262


Ok this is totally the look I dig! Sharp and chic! Brava


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ho


chiaoapple said:


> A spring look
> View attachment 5102560


How very chic


----------



## so_sofya1985

MaryAndDogs said:


> I complain about the weather in Germany all the time. And for good reasons!  But occasionally, I also appreciate how great this country is for dog owners. I absolutely love it!
> 
> Everybody's sooo dog friendly! After a good, long off-leash walk, it feels so awesome to take out my tired puppy to a restaurant and have a nice meal without having to arrange a dog sitter first or having to leave him alone (which I would not do without prior training anyway). Germany is really awesome that way! So is France! I wish every country would be like that. It would definitely increase the number of my travel options
> 
> Pixel says: mom, so glad to be back in civilisation after you dragged me to that horrible walk in the woods!
> (Whenever we go to this steak place we always order 200 or 300 Gramm extra so that the dog can get it at the end of the meal. I am just affaid he will never want to go anywhere else... )
> 
> View attachment 5108226


Adore!!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Which siz


amaretti said:


> Perfect weather for patio ☀
> 
> View attachment 5108620



what size is this please? Love the colour combo


----------



## Hat Trick

mularice said:


> Also, not really H as a handbag, but the carrier bag is a particular favourite of my lockdown addition to the family, Mochi my British Shorthair kitten! Bit of a snob, he doesn’t like any other carrier bag or bag aside from the orange H ones lol



Of course he does; he knows that it matches his eyes!


----------



## so_sofya1985

duggi84 said:


> I got a nail job to match my Voltes et Pirouettes Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5118630
> View attachment 5118631
> View attachment 5118632


Your hands are more beautiful than many women’s 
The work done on your nails is exquisite none other


----------



## momasaurus

getbetterwithH said:


> I took the Drag Bag out for the first fancy lunch after lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121218


GORgeous!!!


----------



## victoroliveira

golden hour at home


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5117535
> 
> My humble slg collection. I rarely take them out and use them, I have an iPhone Leather wallet that holds the only 3 cards I need. I do use the KTG and CTG the most, for simple errands.


Nice collection!


----------



## jp824

duggi84 said:


> I got a nail job to match my Voltes et Pirouettes Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5118630
> View attachment 5118631
> View attachment 5118632


Wow, that’s a work of art!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Hermes Jersey Caleche Elastique Scarf (an old H sample sale scarf) as a top with Mors scarf ring; (next, bolduc au Carre); 2021 sale blue camo Dior shorts; and, papillon for Birkenstock slides that oddly look like a riff on Hermes. (I also wore a TPM etain, phw, not pictured here) I’m 5’2”, medium build, about a 40 in H or chanel RTW (the jersey scarf is stretchy and can be tied on the diagonal thanks to the weeks on the Invisalign diet
> 
> Plus my new boutique birkin offer : 30B Togo, etoupe, phw with 2021 chanel sale top, Akris top, Brunello pants, Dior shorts and a vintage from my own closet dolce dress from decades ago
> thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5120783
> View attachment 5121214
> View attachment 5121631
> View attachment 5121629
> View attachment 5121630


Great outfits as always!  Love how you wore the scarf as a top!


----------



## jp824

With my 35 kelly alezan


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> With my 35 kelly alezan
> View attachment 5122779


You look beautiful my friend!


----------



## tlamdang08

Super casual get away weekend bag
Rose extreme Evelyn Tpm


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> You look beautiful my friend!


Aw..thanks dear.  You are too kind!


----------



## duggi84

Leo the Lion said:


> Amazing! Love it!



Thank you!



ricababes said:


> Picotin touch and chaine d’ancre bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5121494



Wow this photo made me stop for a second... @netinvader!?    



so_sofya1985 said:


> Your hands are more beautiful than many women’s
> The work done on your nails is exquisite none other



Thank you! 



jp824 said:


> Wow, that’s a work of art!



Thank you!  I'll definitely be sure our nail artist hears all your lovely feedback!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boo1689

Spam Musubi for dinner anyone?!






Inspiration~~~


----------



## Venessa84

Took Miss C to meet up with her dear friend Miss B For dinner


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Took Miss C to meet up with her dear friend Miss B For dinner
> View attachment 5123830


As always love your C - stunning! Beautiful B too - H friends are the best!!


----------



## Hillychristie

boo1689 said:


> Spam Musubi for dinner anyone?!
> View attachment 5123813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration~~~
> View attachment 5123814


So original and creative


----------



## Hillychristie

Here comes the sun


----------



## tinkerbell68

Hillychristie said:


> Here comes the sun
> View attachment 5124093


Your B is beautiful! Color? It looks green in this light…


----------



## Hillychristie

Tinkerbell68,

Thank you but it's black . The sunlight played tricks on the colour, that's why I snapped a shot.


----------



## HMuse

Hillychristie said:


> Here comes the sun
> View attachment 5124093


The road looks familiar....near tanglin?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5117535
> 
> My humble slg collection. I rarely take them out and use them, I have an iPhone Leather wallet that holds the only 3 cards I need. I do use the KTG and CTG the most, for simple errands.



OMG is that Constance compact wallet barenia???  I’ve been on the hunt for one for AGES!!! Beautiful.


----------



## JavaJo

After 3-4 months of virtual appointments and curbside pick-ups, I am so looking forward to my in-store appointment later today  Undecided on going all h, or mixing-and-matching


----------



## tinkerbell68

JavaJo said:


> After 3-4 months of virtual appointments and curbside pick-ups, I am so looking forward to my in-store appointment later today  Undecided on going all h, or mixing-and-matching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124338
> View attachment 5124339


LOVE the BV pop of color! Enjoy your visit today  Hope you find some treasures!


----------



## DR2014

Me and my Victoria, on the way to my office on the bus:


----------



## DrTr

DR2014 said:


> Me and my Victoria, on the way to my office on the bus:
> View attachment 5124468


Love your V - they are such a great workhorse under the radar bag!! Mine from 2013 still looks new after carrying it to work daily and loading her up most days. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Solday

My bag is at Afternoon Tea with me today


----------



## boo1689

Kelly scarf ring on monpetitkelly pendant on kelly twill on mini kelly 
Going overboard ever so slightly ?!
(Apologies for all the pictures of Miss Spam, I just can’t stop drooling over her!)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## duggi84

Wednesday came out on a local shopping excursion with me today.






boo1689 said:


> (Apologies for all the pictures of Miss Spam, I just can’t stop drooling over her!)



Never apologize for sharing too many photos!


----------



## diane278

Scored an Evie TPM in Etain…..


----------



## cravin

I’m a fan. The splash paint motif is pretty well muted so that they don’t look gaudy.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I think the Evelyn might be my all time favourite handbag. Easy to get in and out of, super versatile (you can wear it as as shoulder bag or cross body) and gender neutral  The messengers carrying all the important correspondence on their horses were of course all male back in the day. But these days, ladies also carry important letters in their Evelyns  I totally adore a well made, functional messenger bag. And to me, Evelyn is one of the best, if not THE best!


----------



## diane278

.


MaryAndDogs said:


> Looks super pretty! I'd love some modelling pictures!



I’m seriously concerned that I’m going to become obsessed with the color Etain….


----------



## Marlee

I recently bought two colorways of Marche du Zambeze and love wearing them together, the colors are stunning, as well as a lovely Kelly Double Tour.


----------



## Bereal

Out and about with my GP 30 vert Vérone


----------



## Chanelandco

Miss Goldie .. again


----------



## DrTr

Ok, I’m not exactly in action, though my scarf is.  I found this gorgeous Space Derby through a dear friend H angel, it arrived yesterday and even though I’m trying to “work” right before a 3 day weekend, I needed to watch some “HTV” while “working”   The colors on this beauty are phenomenal in person!! It goes with every H bag and every shirt I own I think!! Happy long weekend for those getting one!


----------



## netinvader

Without further ado, my Vert Fonce Kelly Cut with matching Porosus Crocodile nails.


----------



## calidesignerlover

Running errands in my H sneakers and my Gris Etain Sellier. I know a lot of people love the togo flexibility but I'm loving the structure of the Sellier!


----------



## tlamdang08

Relaxing with some H pieces


----------



## OhNoIShouldnt

Enjoying the sunny weather in London with my Lindy!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## getbetterwithH

Spur of the moment trip to a favorite restaurant.Vintage Kelly Retourne 32.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My blue family is next to me whileworking at home.

Blue nuit B25 GHW
Blue Pale P18 PHW.

very joyful just looking at them.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## duggi84

My Toolbox 20 with my Grand Prix du Faubourg Maxi-Twilly Slim on the Attache Soie out shopping with friends today.  Took the second pic at Shreve & Co while trying on a giant vintage gold bracelet (it was so hard to say no ). And of course my Nedji competition boots in short form…I’m so glad they’re finally breaking-in.


----------



## netinvader

Our dog “HD” telling me how ridiculous I look taking selfies with my Kelly Cut.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Out on The 4th of July


----------



## hokatie

My GP accompanies me on the July 4th mini trip .
Happy July 4th!!!!


----------



## Monique1004

I wanna show a new way my SA showed me to tie a twilly on my garden party.


----------



## LoveThatThing

Finally vacationing.. breakfast and fresh air@ Chateau Chevre D'or with Mini Jige in lizard


----------



## LoveThatThing

Casino de Monte Carlo, Monaco  with croc Kelly cut in bleu marine


----------



## Cool Gal

Me & Miss K are enjoying a beautiful day...


----------



## netinvader

My DH @duggi84 had an appointment today so I tagged along.

I also ended up finalizing my order for a pair of the black hightop Daydream sneakers. —They run about a full size larger or at least that was my experience.


----------



## 880

Hermes 30B etoupe Togo, phw
Chanel short sleeved sweater, sleeveless ruffled top, espadrilles
Brunello pants with self belt
all RTW from presale 2021, yay!

and, dreaming of cold weather:  trying on my fall 2021 medor snap button double faced cashmere jacket (cross posted from H purchases) with Dior techno camo shorts. . .  



thanks for your kind compliment, @diane278 And @maxroxxherhandbags !
@diane278, Congrats on your latest H TPM Etain, phw! We’re twins on that one, and i find that it goes with everything!

@netinvader, love your outfit, the moto jacket, and of course your 30B touch!

@duggi84, that stunning bracelet belongs on your wrist


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> Hermes 30B etoupe Togo, phw
> Chanel sweater, top, espadrilles
> Brunello pants with self belt
> View attachment 5128834


I love the way you mix up brands!


----------



## tinkerbell68

netinvader said:


> My DH @duggi84 had an appointment today so I tagged along.
> 
> I also ended up finalizing my order for a pair of the black hightop Daydream sneakers. —They run about a full size larger or at least that was my experience.
> 
> View attachment 5128758


Love your B @netinvader ...what color is it?


----------



## netinvader

tinkerbell68 said:


> Love your B @netinvader ...what color is it?


Thank you! It’s a Birkin 30 Touch Alligator/Ostrich in Cassis/Violine


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boo1689

First outing for Miss Spam ~~


----------



## Chrismin

That bracelet !!!!


duggi84 said:


> My Toolbox 20 with my Grand Prix du Faubourg Maxi-Twilly Slim on the Attache Soie out shopping with friends today.  Took the second pic at Shreve & Co while trying on a giant vintage gold bracelet (it was so hard to say no ). And of course my Nedji competition boots in short form…I’m so glad they’re finally breaking-in.
> 
> View attachment 5127553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127555


----------



## ILQA

LoveThatThing said:


> Finally vacationing.. breakfast and fresh air@ Chateau Chevre D'or with Mini Jige in lizard


That’s funny ! I was in Eze on Thursday ! maybe 100 m from you, @ Chateau Eza. I wish you a wonderful vacation!


----------



## LoveThatThing

ILQA said:


> That’s funny ! I was in Eze on Thursday ! maybe 100 m from you, @ Chateau Eza. I wish you a wonderful vacation!


That's too funny! I left on that Thursday after breakfast !! Thank you and same to you


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Hermes 30B etoupe Togo, phw
> Chanel short sleeved sweater, sleeveless ruffled top, espadrilles
> Brunello pants with self belt
> all RTW from presale 2021, yay!
> 
> View attachment 5128834
> 
> thanks for your kind compliment, @diane278! Congrats on your latest H TPM Etain, phw! We’re twins on that one, and i find that it goes with everything!
> 
> @netinvader, love your outfit, the moto jacket, and of course your 30B touch!
> 
> @duggi84, that stunning bracelet belongs on your wrist


loving those pants on you!
you wear Chanel so well btw-


----------



## MaryAndDogs

RataDrawitra said:


> Out on The 4th of July



I like how you and your dog have matching beards (even though I am not info bears at all)! And I have always loves the little Schnauzer   But you two look adorable together!


----------



## scbear00

Jypsiere and H platform sandals ❤️


----------



## Baggieluv

Bag of the day to run some errands -Mini E.
Does it look weird? Random thought that the buckles design on the twilly resembles a real bag strap?


----------



## DrTr

Baggieluv said:


> Bag of the day to run some errands -Mini E.
> Does it look weird? Random thought that the buckles design on the twilly resembles a real bag strap?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129767


I think it looks great!  Silk straps add such color and panache


----------



## Baggieluv

DrTr said:


> I think it looks great!  Silk straps add such color and panache


Thank you! My first time “customizing” my own bag!


----------



## the_comfortista

My work bag: B25 in gold Togo leather


----------



## Venessa84

Belated 4th of July post of Miss C


----------



## tinkerbell68

the_comfortista said:


> My work bag: B25 in gold Togo leather
> 
> View attachment 5130633


I have never really understood the appeal of gold (I'm more of a cool tone girl ), but your B is stunning!


----------



## the_comfortista

tinkerbell68 said:


> I have never really understood the appeal of gold (I'm more of a cool tone girl ), but your B is stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## duggi84

Some household needs were a good excuse for a 30 min trip to my local Target…and Target was a good excuse for cookies.  The trunk photo is proof that an Hermès bag can fit in anywhere


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My B25 Bleu Nuit in action at home just for me to look at and smile


----------



## Ladybaga

duggi84 said:


> Some household needs were a good excuse for a 30 min trip to my local Target…and Target was a good excuse for cookies.  The trunk photo is proof that an Hermès bag can fit in anywhere
> 
> View attachment 5131589
> View attachment 5131590


Now I want cookies and your pink toolbox! What fun!!!


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> Some household needs were a good excuse for a 30 min trip to my local Target…and Target was a good excuse for cookies.  The trunk photo is proof that an Hermès bag can fit in anywhere
> 
> View attachment 5131589
> View attachment 5131590


There are scooby do cookies?!!!!!! Your pink toolbox looks right at home! Now I want cookies too!  @duggi84, I also love your silk wrapped wrist! a beautiful placeholder waiting forthe Shreve goldbracelet

@Venessa84, your Constance and Dior get along so beautifully! So festive for the holiday weekend! I want to try to wear more color in warm weather, and a fellow TPFer reminded me I had this : JPG shoulder Birkin I, phw, in thick pebbly clemence, wolford top; and, bc we can always use more sweets, here is my deep dish blackberry pie with homemade cream cheese pie crust from last weekend 



@hers4eva, thank you for your kind words below! Hugs


----------



## Hillychristie

Tea at Lady M with bestie and Evie. Wearing my rose dragee pop H earrings for the first time and it has inspired me to add a pink H bag to my wish list 
Have a restful weekend ahead, tpf


----------



## LouiseCPH

So Kelly 22 and charniere belt worn inside out to have it be gold - nifty that it can be two colors!


----------



## diane278

Just when I thought I had every bag I could ever need, I now have to carry all kinds of papers/folders to dr. appts. I may need a larger bag.….


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> Just when I thought I had every bag I could ever need, I now have to carry all kinds of papers/folders to dr. appts. I may need a larger bag.….
> 
> View attachment 5132279


@diane278, hope you are okay and healthy! DHs 33 sellier is much larger, in case you were thinking to go that route. I use a lightweight Goyard St. Louis and just chuck my TPM inside it. IMO, double sens is too heavy


----------



## thyme

Wimbledon Centre Court


----------



## hers4eva

880 said:


> There are scooby do cookies?!!!!!! Your pink toolbox looks right at home! Now I want cookies too!  @duggi84, I also love your silk wrapped wrist! a beautiful placeholder waiting forthe Shreve goldbracelet
> 
> @Venessa84, your Constance and Dior get along so beautifully! So festive for the holiday weekend! I want to try to wear more color in warm weather, and a fellow TPFer reminded me I had this : JPG shoulder Birkin I, phw, in thick pebbly clemence, wolford top; and, bc we can always use more sweets, here is my deep dish blackberry pie with homemade cream cheese pie crust from last weekend
> View attachment 5131643



love seeing the older style birkin wearing it on the shoulder and your color bag is stunning   






thyme said:


> Wimbledon Centre Court
> 
> View attachment 5132404



such a pretty photo


----------



## LovingTheOrange

First time back in SF in over 8 years! I forgot how windy it is here. Glad I brought along my H jacket


----------



## af068

Out for lunch! My boyfriend’s Herbag backpack and my Herbag 31!


----------



## tlamdang08

Camping time


----------



## boo1689

DH loooked at me and said “ Going for the death by Barbie pinks look? You can pull it off !”


----------



## hokatie

Weekend getaways with my picotin


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> First time back in SF in over 8 years! I forgot how windy it is here. Glad I brought along my H jacket
> View attachment 5132553


I  your mini Lindy and Jacket. May I ask how long  you had been waiting for Mini Lindy to come to you? I asked my SA every visit but still nothing


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hotgalaxy

RataDrawitra said:


> My B25 Bleu Nuit in action at home just for me to look at and smile


Bleu Nuit, such a fabulous colour.


----------



## periogirl28

Summer look, skirt and sandals. In action at Hermes Harrod’s Pret a Porter femme.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

RataDrawitra said:


> I  your mini Lindy and Jacket. May I ask how long  you had been waiting for Mini Lindy to come to you? I asked my SA every visit but still nothing


I asked for one since it was released and finally got it Oct 2020. Hope you get yours soon! It’s my favorite H bag atm


----------



## momasaurus

Baggieluv said:


> Bag of the day to run some errands -Mini E.
> Does it look weird? Random thought that the buckles design on the twilly resembles a real bag strap?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129767


I think it looks very cool!


----------



## momasaurus

RataDrawitra said:


> My B25 Bleu Nuit in action at home just for me to look at and smile


FABULOUS color!!


----------



## 880

LovingTheOrange said:


> First time back in SF in over 8 years! I forgot how windy it is here. Glad I brought along my H jacket
> View attachment 5132553


I love your aesthetic and I adore adore your hair! You look amazing!
(also the pasta!) 

@periogirl28, your skirt and sandal combo looks so comfortable, trim and super flattering, perfect for summer!

@boo1689, love your pink!

Togo 30B, etoupe, phw. Christian Dior sleeveless jacket (spring 2021); chanel shortsleeved knit pullover and cardigan tops (2020, 2021); moncler paperbag waisted cuffed shorts (khaki, dark olive, and black, 2021); H cashmere silk cardigan (fall/winter 2021); Wolford tanks; Dior tie dye and blue camo jackets (2020-21);  valentino birkenstock camo collaboration.  CDC belt; valentino denim dress; Christian Dior dress (sale 2021)


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

H vibe ..


----------



## thyme

Wimbledon Men's Final..


----------



## netinvader

My Jige mini in Rosy Niloticus Lizard —ready for dinner with DH.

I’m also wearing my boucle sellier choker with matching boucle sellier bracelet (not pictured).


----------



## bisousx

Taking the Magnolia Swift Jige out for an early dinner with family.


----------



## 880

This


bisousx said:


> Taking the Magnolia Swift Jige out for an early dinner with family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134219


this pic is filled with fabulously gorgeous things! I love your jige and your jewelry! Have a wonderful dinner!


----------



## adb

You 


thyme said:


> Wimbledon Men's Final..
> 
> View attachment 5133872
> View attachment 5133873
> View attachment 5133874
> View attachment 5133875
> View attachment 5133876


You made me want a lime mini kelly.. 
lovely dear


----------



## thyme

adb said:


> You
> 
> You made me want a lime mini kelly..
> lovely dear



thank you *adb  *it's a real piece of sunshine for me!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Commuting to work in pleasant silence with the gold one that started it all.


​


----------



## LouiseCPH

Massai PM and Kelly belt


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## chloebagfreak

Baggieluv said:


> Bag of the day to run some errands -Mini E.
> Does it look weird? Random thought that the buckles design on the twilly resembles a real bag strap?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129767


Love it! That twilly makes it so cute!


----------



## cindy05

My B35 bleu zanzibar. No place to go so we enjoy my baby at home.


----------



## ANN-11

Today


----------



## Chrismin

Getting ready for an outing w my youngest— K25 fits a portable potty seat with room to spare for car key, calvi, hand sanitizer and phone !
#glamourmom


----------



## Chanelandco

I think these two will go well together..


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Chanelandco said:


> I think these two will go well together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135626


Ohh...They are a perfect match!..


----------



## bisousx

Chanelandco said:


> I think these two will go well together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135626



Jaw droppingly stunning!


----------



## 880

Chanelandco said:


> I think these two will go well together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135626


Love this! can we pls pls see the outfit you wore with them 
@LouiseCPH, love your massai pm and kelly belt! 

edit: @Chanelandco, love the outfit you posted below! the match is fabulous! And yet not too matchy bc the ombré is such a subtle and sophisticated tie in!  You look fantastic!


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> Love this! can we pls pls see the outfit you wore with them


Thank you ! Here you go.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy


----------



## tinkerbell68

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy


So incredibly awesome!


----------



## 880

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy


I’ve come back to look at your action shot several times! You look amazing! Hugs


----------



## diane278

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy


I love matchy matchy. I think your outfit is perfect!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy


This is stunning! Love your dress and KP; They perfectly match!


----------



## boo1689

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy



I love your gorgeous matchy matchy look  I also happened to be matchy matchy tonight


----------



## Chanelandco

tinkerbell68 said:


> So incredibly awesome!


Thank you !


880 said:


> I’ve come back to look at your action shot several times! You look amazing! Hugs


That is so very kind of you to say! Big hugs to you as well ❤️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chanelandco

diane278 said:


> I love matchy matchy. I think your outfit is perfect!





JadeFor3st said:


> This is stunning! Love your dress and KP; They perfectly match!



thank you kind ladies .


----------



## Chanelandco

boo1689 said:


> I love your gorgeous matchy matchy look  I also happened to be matchy matchy tonight
> 
> View attachment 5136126


Gorgeous! Let us open a matchy matchy thread


----------



## LVovely

netinvader said:


> Without further ado, my Vert Fonce Kelly Cut with matching Porosus Crocodile nails.
> 
> View attachment 5126371
> View attachment 5126465


Speechless!!


----------



## LVovely

duggi84 said:


> Some household needs were a good excuse for a 30 min trip to my local Target…and Target was a good excuse for cookies.  The trunk photo is proof that an Hermès bag can fit in anywhere
> 
> View attachment 5131589
> View attachment 5131590


Lol - that bag and the Bounty rolls! Epic picture!


----------



## LVovely

LovingTheOrange said:


> First time back in SF in over 8 years! I forgot how windy it is here. Glad I brought along my H jacket
> View attachment 5132553


The jacket is gorgeous on you, love your Lindy too!


----------



## LVovely

thyme said:


> Wimbledon Men's Final..
> 
> View attachment 5133872
> View attachment 5133873
> View attachment 5133874
> View attachment 5133875
> View attachment 5133876


Adorable Kelly and thanks for those close up pics ! Kate is soooo thin


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> I love your gorgeous matchy matchy look  I also happened to be matchy matchy tonight
> 
> View attachment 5136126



Another delightful matchy matchy set.
@boo1689, you are having a lot of fun with Miss Spam.


----------



## LouiseCPH

880 said:


> Love this! can we pls pls see the outfit you wore with them
> @LouiseCPH, love your massai pm and kelly belt!
> 
> Thank you!
> @Chanelandco @diane278 @boo1689  If a matcy-matchy thread is opened I guess all my postings will go there…..


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> I love your gorgeous matchy matchy look  I also happened to be matchy matchy tonight
> 
> View attachment 5136126


@boo1689, love this pic so much! Though the hello kitty cup cake cannot hold a candle to the delicious food you post in some of your other action pics with Miss Spam! Even the giraffes on the twilly and the dress coordinate and complement! And the palm trees and the jade! So fun! Wow!


----------



## DYH

K20 for the win!


----------



## tlamdang08

Neutral day


----------



## Ladybaga

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy


BEAUTIFUL!!! That dress, that CDC, that KELLY!  This is one of the best pics of Tpf!!!


----------



## hotgalaxy

Just arrived. Hermes Eleftheria c/w 3


----------



## Chanelandco

Ladybaga said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! That dress, that CDC, that KELLY!  This is one of the best pics of Tpf!!!


Thanks for this kind message Ladybaga!


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy


I just love this dress and your look!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## haute okole

My grey/blue verso B35 at the Waldorf London in quarantine, again for another 5 day stint before I pick my daughter up from Oxford on the 17.  I love England.  I have had a wonderful time.


----------



## tinkerbell68

En attendant Ulysses providing an extra layer on a cool summer morning.


----------



## westcoastgal




----------



## bobkat1991

I have been missing in action - not just Hermes action - for quite some time.  This is how I dressed for my first outing in months.  If anyone can help me with more info on this Hermes hat, I would be grateful!


----------



## bagnut1

bobkat1991 said:


> I have been missing in action - not just Hermes action - for quite some time.  This is how I dressed for my first outing in months.  If anyone can help me with more info on this Hermes hat, I would be grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137794


Hi @bobkat1991 great to see you back!  Sadly I don’t know anything about the hat except that it looks great on you!


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> I have been missing in action - not just Hermes action - for quite some time.  This is how I dressed for my first outing in months.  If anyone can help me with more info on this Hermes hat, I would be grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137794


Hello Gorgeous!!!! 
Love your yellow pendant and hat!!!


----------



## diane278

bobkat1991 said:


> I have been missing in action - not just Hermes action - for quite some time.  This is how I dressed for my first outing in months.  If anyone can help me with more info on this Hermes hat, I would be grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137794


Glad you’re back! I’ve missed your smiling face….


----------



## diane278

I‘m beginning to see rouge H everywhere…..


----------



## Stansy

Off to the market to get some milk…


----------



## Holsby

bobkat1991 said:


> I have been missing in action - not just Hermes action - for quite some time.  This is how I dressed for my first outing in months.  If anyone can help me with more info on this Hermes hat, I would be grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137794


Nice to see you here again, bobkat! Wonderful smile as always. I like hat on you, cannot help you with it, though.


----------



## luckylove

bobkat1991 said:


> I have been missing in action - not just Hermes action - for quite some time.  This is how I dressed for my first outing in months.  If anyone can help me with more info on this Hermes hat, I would be grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137794



Oh how we've missed your beautiful smile around here! So good to see you again, dear! Wish I had some info about the hat, it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## hotgalaxy

tinkerbell68 said:


> En attendant Ulysses providing an extra layer on a cool summer morning.
> View attachment 5137669


This is so beautiful, I'm  very tempted by this beautiful carre, Enjoy!


----------



## netinvader

Went to Disneyland a couple days ago and I somehow managed to pack all my stuff inside my D’wich Plume 32.

Of course no travel lewk is complete without my beloved chain d’ancre necklace and bracelet set —for that chunky pop of silver.


----------



## Bb_atx

New to me K32 went for a much needed prenatal massage for her first outing.


----------



## victoroliveira




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Bearn card holder out for a quick pharmacy pick up


----------



## Ladybaga

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 5138854


Your Kelly is to die for!!! It looks amazing on you. Is it ebene box? Please share the specs!


----------



## BB8

tlamdang08 said:


> Bearn card holder out for a quick pharmacy pick up
> View attachment 5139049


I like your bottom bracelet.


----------



## victoroliveira

Ladybaga said:


> Your Kelly is to die for!!! It looks amazing on you. Is it ebene box? Please share the specs!


Thank you!
I think it's just the light and a little of the filter.
35, gold, etain in togo!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Afternoon cocktails…a Resting Peach Face for me


----------



## jssl1688

Took miss Kelly out for a day trip, the weather was beautiful!


----------



## Ladybaga

victoroliveira said:


> Thank you!
> I think it's just the light and a little of the filter.
> 35, gold, etain in togo!
> View attachment 5139088


Etain is such a classic color and quite the chameleon. I love the strap on your bag, too. YOU ROCK THIS!!!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Soaking up the sun


----------



## getbetterwithH

After 16 plus months, I‘m at a brick and mortar store again. And that yellow Picotin lock immediately appealed to me. Sadly, it‘s reserved for another  client already. To keep me company, I let my Epson B35 come along, though I know that she carries me rather than I her. I‘m a very petite girl who just likes big bags.


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini K for Saturday


----------



## bagnut1

getbetterwithH said:


> After 16 plus months, I‘m at a brick and mortar store again. And that yellow Picotin lock immediately appealed to me. Sadly, it‘s reserved for another  client already. To keep me company, I let my Epson B35 come along, though I know that she carries me rather than I her. I‘m a very petite girl who just likes big bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139929


You look fantastic.
“Never apologize, never explain.”


----------



## JeanGranger

DYH said:


> K20 for the win!
> 
> View attachment 5137038


Love it. More mod pics pls.


----------



## periogirl28

My Hermes in Action. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Cool Gal

tlamdang08 said:


> Bearn card holder out for a quick pharmacy pick up
> View attachment 5139049


We are twin! I have the same color for Bearn cardholder. It’s RDC, am I right?


----------



## tlamdang08

Cool Gal said:


> We are twin! I have the same color for Bearn cardholder. It’s RDC, am I right?


Yes


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

I’m over the moon with my new baby, an ostrich birkin 25


----------



## hokatie

Go hiking with my tpm Evelyn


----------



## boo1689

Miss Spam : Shall I accept Ralphy Bear’s invite for a drink ?


----------



## garçon_H

Had the whole Met to myself this morning. (B40 Gris Tourterelle)


----------



## etoile de mer

garçon_H said:


> Had the whole Met to myself this morning. (B40 Gris Tourterelle)
> 
> View attachment 5140496



Lucky you!! Wandering around a near empty museum is a rare treat!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## getbetterwithH

bagnut1 said:


> You look fantastic.
> “Never apologize, never explain.”


Thank you, mask mandates here still mess with the makeup, and the weather forecast was wrong, and I was more than thoroughly chilled, so this pic is not my fave but it‘s all we took
 it was so weird walking through a big metropolitan area again after more than a year. Being a former city girl myself, I soaked it all up


----------



## tlamdang08

Neutral day with gold Kelly 25


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Miss Lindy is sitting next to me while i am reading purseforum


----------



## jp824

Baggieluv said:


> Bag of the day to run some errands -Mini E.
> Does it look weird? Random thought that the buckles design on the twilly resembles a real bag strap?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129767


That’s adorable!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> There are scooby do cookies?!!!!!! Your pink toolbox looks right at home! Now I want cookies too!  @duggi84, I also love your silk wrapped wrist! a beautiful placeholder waiting forthe Shreve goldbracelet
> 
> @Venessa84, your Constance and Dior get along so beautifully! So festive for the holiday weekend! I want to try to wear more color in warm weather, and a fellow TPFer reminded me I had this : JPG shoulder Birkin I, phw, in thick pebbly clemence, wolford top; and, bc we can always use more sweets, here is my deep dish blackberry pie with homemade cream cheese pie crust from last weekend
> View attachment 5131643
> View attachment 5131644
> 
> @hers4eva, thank you for your kind words below! Hugs


Love the jpg birkin on you and that pie looks so yummy.  How heavy is the jpg compared to the 35b?


----------



## jp824

An impromptu trip to H this weekend


----------



## Four Tails

boo1689 said:


> Miss Spam : Shall I accept Ralphy Bear’s invite for a drink ?
> 
> View attachment 5140418


Love the Tohu Bohu twilly!


----------



## momasaurus

westcoastgal said:


> View attachment 5137769


Two wonderful things!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> I have been missing in action - not just Hermes action - for quite some time.  This is how I dressed for my first outing in months.  If anyone can help me with more info on this Hermes hat, I would be grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137794


BOBKAT!!!! It is so great to see you back here, and looking so full of energy. I know nothing about H hats, but this one suits you so well.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

Stansy said:


> Off to the market to get some milk…
> 
> View attachment 5137856


Fabulous color, and my favorite H bag!


----------



## LuckyBitch

bobkat1991 said:


> I have been missing in action - not just Hermes action - for quite some time.  This is how I dressed for my first outing in months.  If anyone can help me with more info on this Hermes hat, I would be grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137794


Sorry. Don't know anything about the hat but you look wonderful and it's lovely to see you back.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Lunch with a client - wish me luck!


----------



## AthenaT

Lindy is my work travel partner this week


----------



## etoile de mer

Tyler_JP said:


> Lunch with a client - wish me luck!
> View attachment 5141138



Best wishes!


----------



## diane278

Tyler_JP said:


> Lunch with a client - wish me luck!
> View attachment 5141138


With your polish, I predict you’ll do great!


----------



## Ladybaga

Tyler_JP said:


> Lunch with a client - wish me luck!
> View attachment 5141138


You don't need any luck! You got this!!!


----------



## SDC2003

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> I’m over the moon with my new baby, an ostrich birkin 25


Congrats! Lovely bag (and congrats also to your lovely friend ; she’ll know who this is).


----------



## fishaq

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy


Lovely


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

SDC2003 said:


> Congrats! Lovely bag (and congrats also to your lovely friend ; she’ll know who this is).


  Thank you! We got super lucky this time. I have been wanting a size 25 Birkin for a while. Hope your luck would arrive soon!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Home Depot and Hs( unexpected stop)


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Melow

AthenaT said:


> Lindy is my work travel partner this week
> View attachment 5141149


What color is this?


----------



## sf_newyorker

This is not the most inspired pic of my current (and possibly all-time) favorite bag. But, it is an action shot of me approximately 20 seconds before I did the following: store phone in the bag, close and lock the bag, grab MetroCard to stick into the ticket kiosk to catch the morning xtown select bus rumbling down the block.


​


----------



## bagnut1

sf_newyorker said:


> This is not the most inspired pic of my current (and possibly all-time) favorite bag. But, it is an action shot of me approximately 20 seconds before I did the following: store phone in the bag, close and lock the bag, grab MetroCard to stick into the ticket kiosk to catch the morning xtown select bus rumbling down the block.
> 
> View attachment 5142121
> ​


Love it!  Love the strap with it too.  Can I ask who makes the strap?  And, is that a 32?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LouiseCPH

Last day of vacation, visiting a wonderful exhibition on Danish iconic designer and architect Arne Jacobsen. Trying out a giant ‘Ant chair’. Wearing CSGM and Bolide 31 (and Kelly belt not seen)


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Mini Lindy Menthe GHW 

First day taking her out


----------



## DR2014

sf_newyorker said:


> This is not the most inspired pic of my current (and possibly all-time) favorite bag. But, it is an action shot of me approximately 20 seconds before I did the following: store phone in the bag, close and lock the bag, grab MetroCard to stick into the ticket kiosk to catch the morning xtown select bus rumbling down the block.
> 
> View attachment 5142121
> ​


It's a New Yorker thing, @sf_newyorker!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

bagnut1 said:


> Love it!  Love the strap with it too.  Can I ask who makes the strap?  And, is that a 32?


Thanks! The strap is from Pop&Suki circa 2018-19. Sadly it’s longer available though I was lucky enough to pick up two extra ones. And the bag is a 25!


----------



## lizcmess

Chanelandco said:


> I think these two will go well together..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135626


❤️


----------



## jp824

Work outfit today.  I had to bring my double sens bag as well to tote my tablet, but the mini kelly is great if I had to run errands in the middle of the work day.


----------



## serene

Enjoying summer with evelyne tpm


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Getting ready for an outing w my youngest— K25 fits a portable potty seat with room to spare for car key, calvi, hand sanitizer and phone !
> #glamourmom
> View attachment 5135535
> View attachment 5135537



This is the best!!  This absolutely goes to show that a K25 is a very practical bag indeed!


----------



## Chrismin

It really epitomizes practicality ! 





loh said:


> This is the best!!  This absolutely goes to show that a K25 is a very practical bag indeed!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Mini Picnic Kelly’s first trip


----------



## nvie

Pre-loved Ulysse MM with refill


----------



## tlamdang08

Shopping day for me


----------



## diane278

My baby Evie in the produce section, peeking out among the grapes…..and among some wine (for those who prefer to drink their grapes…)


----------



## Tyler_JP

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini Picnic Kelly’s first trip


Enjoy New Orleans! Hope you're having fun.


----------



## dsrm

We have the same home store!
Can’t wait for the store to open


tlamdang08 said:


> Shopping day for me
> View attachment 5143711


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

dsrm said:


> We have the same home store!
> Can’t wait for the store to open


Hope to see you in the open day event


----------



## loh

Four Tails said:


> This is absolutely not one of this thread's most glamorous shots of H "in action," but I used the Spring-Summer 2021 Le Carré Hermès booklet to make up stories to put my 10-week-old to sleep. Little man didn't really appreciate my proper pronunciation of_ L'Épopée d'Hermès _or my take on why they could have used a prettier colorway for the picture of Space Derby. Oh well. He learned the letter H on page 20 and eventually fell asleep. Win!
> 
> View attachment 5144010




Awww, sweet baby boy is sure to have a fantastic vocabulary when he grows up.  Enjoy him!


----------



## momoc

On my way to the store…




…which had a dog event today!






I went for neutral and black and white…because that matches my dog  of course the only thing he cared about was the little treats he got.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Work outfit today.  I had to bring my double sens bag as well to tote my tablet, but the mini kelly is great if I had to run errands in the middle of the work day.
> 
> View attachment 5142573


Love the outfit, the jewelry, the watch, the bag! You look amazing! Hugs

@momoc, you and your sweet dog are so cute together!


----------



## 880

Four Tails said:


> This is absolutely not one of this thread's most glamorous shots of H "in action," but I used the Spring-Summer 2021 Le Carré Hermès booklet to make up stories to put my 10-week-old to sleep. Little man didn't really appreciate my proper pronunciation of_ L'Épopée d'Hermès _or my take on why they could have used a prettier colorway for the picture of Space Derby. Oh well. He learned the letter H on page 20 and eventually fell asleep. Win!
> 
> View attachment 5144010


Congratulations dear @Four Tails! Hope we see many more action pics, and I hope you are getting a lot of rest too!


----------



## nymeria

Four Tails said:


> This is absolutely not one of this thread's most glamorous shots of H "in action," but I used the Spring-Summer 2021 Le Carré Hermès booklet to make up stories to put my 10-week-old to sleep. Little man didn't really appreciate my proper pronunciation of_ L'Épopée d'Hermès _or my take on why they could have used a prettier colorway for the picture of Space Derby. Oh well. He learned the letter H on page 20 and eventually fell asleep. Win!
> 
> View attachment 5144010


They are NEVER too young to train! Congratulations


----------



## jese1988

Got my first B30 at FSH few days ago. I’m so excited to take her out with me for breakfast at Laduree.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jese1988 said:


> Got my first B30 at FSH few days ago. I’m so excited to take her out with me for breakfast at Laduree.
> View attachment 5144683



What a happy day! Congrats on your bag. You look stunning!


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

jese1988 said:


> Got my first B30 at FSH few days ago. I’m so excited to take her out with me for breakfast at Laduree.



Congratulations on such a great and versatile first B! Your smile is so contagious.


----------



## 880

jese1988 said:


> Got my first B30 at FSH few days ago. I’m so excited to take her out with me for breakfast at Laduree.
> View attachment 5144683


Wow! I am so happy for uou! You look amazing! And I love both Laduree and Pierre Herme for sweet treats!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Menthe Ghw Lindy Mini


----------



## loh

jese1988 said:


> Got my first B30 at FSH few days ago. I’m so excited to take her out with me for breakfast at Laduree.
> View attachment 5144683



Such a happy picture.  You look adorable! Congrats!


----------



## boomer1234

Lunch date!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

I'm addicted to this bracelet


----------



## ILQA

K Danse bought a year ago but used for the 1st time


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ACTRESS

ILQA said:


> K Danse bought a year ago but used for the 1st time
> View attachment 5146008


Love your outfit!


----------



## victoroliveira

A neutral palette today.


----------



## couturequeen

Maiden voyage!


----------



## Chilipadi

Unbox this little gift ahead of my birthday, which is happening in a couple more days. Such a cute little pico, absolutely adore this colour with the gold hardware! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ILQA

ACTRESS said:


> Love your outfit!


Thank you very much!


----------



## rainy_lene

To H for a little dress up session


----------



## RuedeRivoli

dsrm said:


> We have the same home store!
> Can’t wait for the store to open


SCP store right? Do you know the exact date of the open day?


----------



## hers4eva

couturequeen said:


> Maiden voyage!



Stunning  
What size is it?


----------



## dsrm

bowserbuffy said:


> SCP store right? Do you know the exact date of the open day?


I was told nov/dec.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Went to a sunflower field with “thousands of flowers”. We were duped LOL


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

The Green brings money

our belief


----------



## tlamdang08

Clic 16 @ Zion National park


----------



## LouiseCPH

Marwari PM and ‘Mountain Zebra’ 90 cm


----------



## Sofiko

Beautiful bag


----------



## Sofiko

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you ! Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quite blurry and very matchy matchy


LOVE


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## couturequeen

hers4eva said:


> Stunning
> What size is it?


Thank you. 25


----------



## DR2014

On the bus to work… my bolide is a little overstuffed this am!


----------



## duggi84

A different Hermès in action scene: topping off my oil!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Quick shopping with my chypre sandals, monpetitkelly necklace, and CTG noir before the mall closes.


----------



## smaxwell

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5149771
> 
> Quick shopping with my chypre sandals, monpetitkelly necklace, and CTG noir before the mall closes.


Love this look! Got an identical CTG last week but I'm short so it's so long on me  You wear it so well!


----------



## smaxwell

Man's best friend with Woman's best friend


----------



## Ethengdurst

smaxwell said:


> Love this look! Got an identical CTG last week but I'm short so it's so long on me  You wear it so well!


Awww thanks!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Ms K in the schloß


----------



## periogirl28

SA amazed me by magically producing a Pegasus out of a clingfilmed box.  DS and DH both agree he’s cute and goes well on my Barenia Picotin. We are off to shop for  groceries.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Not many swimsuits pix here I hope you ladies/ gentlemen don’t mind. Oldie but goodie. Sorry for the mess in the living area. Traveling with kids we are so messy.


----------



## doctor_top

MY NEW BOY KELLY DEPECHE TOGO PLOMB+ELECTRIC BLUE


----------



## kat.fox

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5151782
> 
> SA amazed me by magically producing a Pegasus out of a clingfilmed box.  DS and DH both agree he’s cute and goes well on my Barenia Picotin. We are off to shop for  groceries.


your Barenia Picotin is gorgeous


----------



## 880

Falconry lesson at Post Ranch Inn, Big Sur, CA with a Harris hawk and a great spotted owl. I forgot to take off my TPM, so just slung it behind me. oddly I wasn’t the only one who forgot to take off her bag lol


----------



## boo1689

Summer vibes ~~~


----------



## periogirl28

kat.fox said:


> your Barenia Picotin is gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## etoile de mer

smaxwell said:


> Man's best friend with Woman's best friend
> 
> View attachment 5151184



 Aww, darling pup!!


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> Not many swimsuits pix here I hope you ladies/ gentlemen don’t mind. Oldie but goodie. Sorry for the mess in the living area. Traveling with kids we are so messy.


J, love this swimsuit on you! You look amazing!


----------



## jp824

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5151782
> 
> SA amazed me by magically producing a Pegasus out of a clingfilmed box.  DS and DH both agree he’s cute and goes well on my Barenia Picotin. We are off to shop for  groceries.


Your barenia picotin is stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

jp824 said:


> Your barenia picotin is stunning!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## jp824

Off to meet friends for a lunch


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> J, love this swimsuit on you! You look amazing!



 J!!! Gained a bit weight and actually now it fits me again


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> Off to meet friends for a lunch
> View attachment 5152785



Wish I was that friend!!! Enjoy and you look great.


----------



## ricababes

#framedhermesscarve


----------



## Aelfaerie

ricababes said:


> #framedhermesscarve
> View attachment 5152886


The kitty!


----------



## gatorpooh

Sunday Funday with Miss K


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Happy to find matching espadrilles


----------



## pinky7129

She got herself a twilly for more summer vibes


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Falconry lesson at Post Ranch Inn, Big Sur, CA with a Harris hawk and a great spotted owl. I forgot to take off my TPM, so just slung it behind me. oddly I wasn’t the only one who forgot to take off her bag lol
> View attachment 5152504
> View attachment 5152505


Love this shot! And Post Ranch Inn is gorgeous! Its one of my favourite places- have you visited the natural springs hot tub in Essalen? Highly recommend. You’re in my favourite part of California! Enjoy


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Love this shot! And Post Ranch Inn is gorgeous! Its one of my favourite places- have you visited the natural springs hot tub in Essalen? Highly recommend. You’re in my favourite part of California! Enjoy


Thank you! No I haven’t but we’re booked another trip back to post Ranch inn already to take DHs parents, and i‘LL keep it in mind! Hugs

@jp824, the new bleu pale picotin is amazing with your outfit! Love it! have a fabulous lunch!  Hugs

@xiaoxiao , you look great in the swim suit!


----------



## elle woods

Last night's lakefront dinner with Ms. B. The lockdown has just started to lift where I am and our summers are so short (didn't help that last night was colder and rainy) but I was determined to bring her out. Not pictured H punk ring and H lipstick.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chanell712

smaxwell said:


> Man's best friend with Woman's best friend
> 
> View attachment 5151184


So cute!  What color is the mini Kelly being bullied(lol) by the pink one?


----------



## tlamdang08

picotin18 for Monday


----------



## gatorpooh

Another shot of Miss K at brunch yesterday. Also wearing my L’instruction du Roy maxi twilly, panache belt and Oran sandals ❤️


----------



## Le Lion

Doctors Appointment


----------



## Chilipadi

My interior designer helped took some shots of the house, and this is one of them - showcasing the beauty of the scarf. I did a LED backing display, and on the advise of lovely TPF, decided to use the Hermes scarf hanging system instead of framing it up. My entrance walkway sparks joy whenever I enter my home. ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

BW theme


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> BW theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155265


Fantastic getup!  (And, can I ask about the bag?)


----------



## moderngirl

When it wasn’t so warm out…


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> BW theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155265


You are so elegant! I have to say that this photo of you is stunning! Perhaps my favorite one of you.
I remember when you go that gorgeous Quadridge bag! A sweet memory to have and to hold.
I came back to add that I LOVE your HAIR! Is this a new style?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Oldie but goodie. Vintage tri color kelly 32.


----------



## DR2014

xiaoxiao said:


> Oldie but goodie. Vintage tri color kelly 32.


Love your kelly and your cool & feminine outfit!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Yes, there are days when I step outside without an H bag. But I rarely do without my watch and Calvi.


----------



## catsinthebag

sf_newyorker said:


> Yes, there are days when I step outside without an H bag. But I rarely do without my watch and Calvi.
> 
> View attachment 5155542



I’m with you on the Calvi — whether my bag is H or Longchamp, my Calvi goes everywhere!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Rivale belt and Bolide 27


----------



## JadeFor3st

She fits right in.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JadeFor3st

Wore my twillaine dress to dinner a few days ago. Really love how comfy this dress is.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> BW theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155265


Love the entire look! From your hair to your toes….perfect!


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Rivale belt and Bolide 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155578
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155579


I’m loving the way you are wearing your hair!  you're always so well put-together.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Trying out my newin picotin 18.


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Fantastic getup!  (And, can I ask about the bag?)


Thank you so much 
The bag is the special limited edition which was made to celebrate the George V store renovation in 2018- i got it in April 2019


Ladybaga said:


> You are so elegant! I have to say that this photo of you is stunning! Perhaps my favorite one of you.
> I remember when you go that gorgeous Quadridge bag! A sweet memory to have and to hold.
> I came back to add that I LOVE your HAIR! Is this a new style?


 Thank you, yes the bag is one of the sweet memory that will stay forever with me. And a second sweetness is my oldest is exciting to wait for his turn to hold on to it. 


JadeFor3st said:


> She fits right in.
> 
> View attachment 5155619





JadeFor3st said:


> Wore my twillaine dress to dinner a few days ago. Really love how comfy this dress is.
> 
> View attachment 5155624



I love it!!!



diane278 said:


> Love the entire look! From your hair to your toes….perfect!


Thank you


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> I’m loving the way you are wearing your hair!  you're always so well put-together.


Thank you! That’s a very nice thing to say, especially from someone whose sense of style I admire


----------



## christieashley

Finding any excuse to go out just to wear my bags out!


----------



## Ladybaga

christieashley said:


> View attachment 5155913
> 
> Finding any excuse to go out just to wear my bags out!


Very sleek and chic! Outstanding!!!!


----------



## 880

Thrilled it’s been cool and mild! Chanel 2021 presale Jacket, brunello linen cargo pants, with 30B


----------



## Chrismin

LouiseCPH said:


> Rivale belt and Bolide 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155578
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155579


love the whole look
is your bag 27 bolide?


----------



## Chrismin

Chrismin said:


> love the whole look
> is your bag 27 bolide?


sorry didnt see the text below it!


----------



## Ladybaga

880 said:


> Thrilled it’s been cool and mild! Chanel 2021 presale Jacket, brunello linen cargo pants, with 30B
> View attachment 5156412


Beautiful!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Chrismin said:


> sorry didnt see the text below it!


Yes, it is Bolide 27 in box - a great little bag from the time before mini bags when a small bag could actually hold more than one item…..


----------



## JavaJo

A week in outfits!  This 24/24 lives up to its name - transitions effortlessly from weekend to workweek!  Has not left my side since I got him/her/they last week.


----------



## Ayala

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5156591
> 
> A week in outfits!  This 24/24 lives up to its name - transitions effortlessly from weekend to workweek!  Has not left my side since I got him/her/they last week.


 
Omggggggg! Your pics are convincing me I need this bag. What size is this? I'm so interested in how you got the strap to attach in the bottom left outfit.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ajaxbreaker

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5156591
> 
> A week in outfits!  This 24/24 lives up to its name - transitions effortlessly from weekend to workweek!  Has not left my side since I got him/her/they last week.


Absolutely love every single outfit and that bag is one of the most gorgeous H bags I've ever seen!


----------



## JavaJo

Ayala said:


> Omggggggg! Your pics are convincing me I need this bag. What size is this? I'm so interested in how you got the strap to attach in the bottom left outfit.


Thank you!!! This is a 29.  The strap attaches from the back - which a few in this forum have said to be a design flaw.  To be honest, I rarely use the strap as I prefer to carry it top handle


----------



## JavaJo

ajaxbreaker said:


> Absolutely love every single outfit and that bag is one of the most gorgeous H bags I've ever seen!


I agree!!! So gorgeous!  The craftsmanship is superb!  Can’t say it enough!  Such a pleasure to wear!  Sparks so much joy


----------



## ajaxbreaker

In action with my Animapolis bangle... 2 years in and this goofy looking cat and the panicky chaps still bring a smile to my face every time


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Swinging my Menthe Mini Lindy in the big city  I love this bag so much ( more than my b25 I think )

My SA mentioned last week “ I will be able to get another one in neutral colors so you can use in winter but please enjoy this one first” I’m like PLEASEeesede


----------



## mcpro




----------



## mcpro

View attachment 5156982


----------



## 880

mcpro said:


> View attachment 5156956


@mcpro, i adore your pink kelly sellier! I went to the exhibit at 7pm and loved it especially the last room, the floor and the mezzanine looking down! Hope you enjoyed it too!

Dior sleeveless jacket, Dior t shirt, Lucien pellet finet belt, moncler shorts, chanel mules and BBK28 retourne, brushed phw, Dior embroidery strap


----------



## mcpro

880 said:


> @mcpro, i adore your pink kelly sellier! I went to the exhibit at 7pm and loved it especially the last room, the floor and the mezzanine looking down! Hope you enjoyed it too!
> 
> Dior sleeveless jacket, Dior t shirt, Lucien pellet finet belt, moncler shorts, chanel mules and BBK28 retourne, brushed phw, Dior embroidery strap
> 
> View attachment 5157139
> View attachment 5157138
> View attachment 5157140
> View attachment 5157141



Awww !! You look so gorgeous ,I went at 3pm I watched it  both  room , I was mesmerized


----------



## 880

mcpro said:


> Awww !! You look so gorgeous ,I went at 3pm I watched it  both  room , I was mesmerized
> View attachment 5157154


Love your outfit with the pink slides and bag! Your colors are perfect with the brilliant flowers!  I love that part with the floor and the stars ! Hugs


----------



## Four Tails

A few recent action shots. Summer sunshine makes me want to break out all the colors, even if I’m just going to the doctor or a backyard family dinner. We are still being extra cautious about covid because of the baby, so my outings are sparse and usually pretty uninteresting. A little pop of H color mitigates the compounded monotony of being a new mom during a pandemic.

Pardon the scratch on my hand. My little guy gets so excited for a bottle of the house white  that he will excitedly grab my hand with his razor sharp nails that only daddy is brave enough to clip.


----------



## jiljenner

Le Lion said:


> Doctors Appointment
> 
> View attachment 5154456


@Le Lion, I love your jacket.



xiaoxiao said:


> Oldie but goodie. Vintage tri color kelly 32.


And @xiaoxiao, I love your sneakers!


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> Wore my twillaine dress to dinner a few days ago. Really love how comfy this dress is.
> 
> View attachment 5155624



Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## victoroliveira




----------



## loh

Four Tails said:


> A few recent action shots. Summer sunshine makes me want to break out all the colors, even if I’m just going to the doctor or a backyard family dinner. We are still being extra cautious about covid because of the baby, so my outings are sparse and usually pretty uninteresting. A little pop of H color mitigates the compounded monotony of being a new mom during a pandemic.
> 
> Pardon the scratch on my hand. My little guy gets so excited for a bottle of the house white  that he will excitedly grab my hand with his razor sharp nails that only daddy is brave enough to clip.
> 
> View attachment 5157272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157281



I love your yellow gator CDC!  It’s so eye catching!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## amna72

Going to visit Hermes today


----------



## Stansy

It‘s a French-Italian love affair


----------



## hers4eva

Stansy said:


> View attachment 5158258
> 
> 
> It‘s a French-Italian love affair



your bag is so pretty  what’s her designer name please


----------



## Stansy

hers4eva said:


> your bag is so pretty  what’s her designer name please


Thank you  It‘s the Dolce & Gabbana Sicily bag.


----------



## loh

Loading up on dorm supplies for DS.  Can’t believe he will be off to college soon.  I chose a happy color to keep my mind off of him leaving the nest …


----------



## duggi84

My Casa Sac is enjoying some light SF sun and shopping!  Also if you look closely you can see a glimpse of someone’s famous purple Birkin.


----------



## tlamdang08

Quick selfie while waiting for restocking my coffee supplies


----------



## mauihappyplace

GP Surf DebutI purchased this bag 1 year ago and I finally carried it today. It’s my first GP and it was perfect for a short work conference…


----------



## ANN-11

KOP


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Purple x Pink


----------



## Chanelandco

Paris, my love and Bingata twilly in pink.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Take my ML to art gallery


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> My Casa Sac is enjoying some light SF sun and shopping!  Also if you look closely you can see a glimpse of someone’s famous purple Birkin.
> 
> View attachment 5158575
> View attachment 5158576


I love everything and also adore your poncho (if that’s what they call them these days) the silhouette with the slim distressed yet crisp white denim and the tall boots is so fabulous! I’ve been wearing my BBK28 retourne, brushed palladium hw with my Dior around the world strap (mainly bc I haven’t taken it out in a while, so it almost feels like a new bag again lol). With one of the 33 evelyn sellier crossbody bags I got for DH . also wore it with mixed patterned outfits to tone them down: vintage from my closet dolce giraffe print skirt; Dior t shirt, jacket, sweats; chanel cover up; and issey miyake hoodie, morganthal Frederic two tone buffalo horn glasses and matsuda gold and blue glasses, chanel espadrille mules.


----------



## periogirl28

Out for my eye check-up appointment.


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5159691
> 
> Out for my eye check-up appointment.


This is so beautiful!  the colors are so rich and gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 1LV




----------



## CTLover

Taking one of my mini Halzans out for some waterfront dining.   This one is in Rose Eglantine, a color which for some reason is somewhat rare and hard to find, which is a shame, because it's the perfect shade of neutral pink.


----------



## momasaurus

Stansy said:


> View attachment 5158258
> 
> 
> It‘s a French-Italian love affair


This is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Muffin_Top




----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

H Scarf and Oran sandal Nior


----------



## mcpro

Constance Togo wallet is perfect for coffee run


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes




----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> BW theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155265


Beautiful bag!  Goes so well with our outfit.


----------



## jp824

xiaoxiao said:


> Oldie but goodie. Vintage tri color kelly 32.


Haven’t  seen this bag on you!  Have to visit your closet when I come visit!


----------



## pinky7129

Couldn’t resist


----------



## jp824

Making an effort to use my colorful bags more before summer ends

25 lime B



35 framboise B


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> Haven’t  seen this bag on you!  Have to visit your closet when I come visit!



only If you let me live in yours for a week


----------



## tadhana

Going out with C 24 today.


----------



## iamyumi

Vintage retourne Rough H K32 in box leather. What a stunner


----------



## BenLovesLV

Little everyday stack.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BenLovesLV

And another one.


----------



## NervousNellie

iamyumi said:


> Vintage retourne Rough H K32 in box leather. What a stunner
> View attachment 5162179


In love!!!!


----------



## kat.fox

iamyumi said:


> Vintage retourne Rough H K32 in box leather. What a stunner
> View attachment 5162179


wow! gorgeous bag!  and in box! my fav type of leather!


----------



## Harvard Girl

Lunch at Cheesecake Factory with Miss B30.


----------



## Hermes Only

Hello Friends, it’s been a while since I posted. Hope everyone is doing fabulous. HIA deets..K40 SO Rouge Grenat/Trench, Jacquemus Shirt. Thanks for letting me share, I should post here more often.


----------



## 880

Mini craie epsom Della cavalleria, PHW, Fall 2021 Hermes cashmere silk cardigan and pants (first pic) 
chanel cardigan, boucle dress, top, espadrille mules; grey brunello linen cargo pants; Dior hoodie dress in techno taffeta) 
 (cross posted in chanel RTW)


----------



## periogirl28

Not quite “ In Action”. Staying home means re- organising my collection. Checking my petit h plisse necklaces and flipping through some old Japanese Hermes catalogues/ magazines.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Mini craie epsom Della cavalleria, PHW, Fall 2021 Hermes cashmere silk cardigan and pants (first pic)
> chanel cardigan, boucle dress, top, espadrille mules; grey brunello linen cargo pants; Dior hoodie dress in techno taffeta)
> (cross posted in chanel RTW)
> 
> View attachment 5162741
> View attachment 5162742
> View attachment 5162743
> View attachment 5162745
> View attachment 5162746
> View attachment 5162744


Always fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Only said:


> Hello Friends, it’s been a while since I posted. Hope everyone is doing fabulous. HIA deets..K40 SO Rouge Grenat/Trench, Jacquemus Shirt. Thanks for letting me share, I should post here more often.
> 
> View attachment 5162698



So good to see you again, you're looking so well


----------



## Croisette7

Hermes Only said:


> Hello Friends, it’s been a while since I posted. Hope everyone is doing fabulous. HIA deets..K40 SO Rouge Grenat/Trench, Jacquemus Shirt. Thanks for letting me share, I should post here more often.
> 
> View attachment 5162698


Nice to see you again!


----------



## Hermes Only

papertiger said:


> So good to see you again, you're looking so well



Thank you... I appreciate it.. 



Croisette7 said:


> Nice to see you again!



Thank you Dear..


----------



## tlamdang08

Quick errands this morning with Kelly 25


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Mini craie epsom Della cavalleria, PHW, Fall 2021 Hermes cashmere silk cardigan and pants (first pic)
> chanel cardigan, boucle dress, top, espadrille mules; grey brunello linen cargo pants; Dior hoodie dress in techno taffeta)
> (cross posted in chanel RTW)
> 
> View attachment 5162741
> View attachment 5162742
> View attachment 5162743
> View attachment 5162745
> View attachment 5162746
> View attachment 5162744


You look fabulous and so Slender!


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look fabulous and so Slender!


Than’ you! It’s the bag

unpopular opinions : it’s okay that H bags can be aging bc, well, by the time we can afford them, we’re old 

plus, a big bag makes you look thinner


----------



## BB8

880 said:


> unpopular opinions : it’s okay that H bags can be aging bc, well, by the time we can afford them, we’re old
> 
> plus, a big bag makes you look thinner


 +1


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Le Lion

I am on a little Vacation and challanged myself to pack light.
So I only brought one bag (never ever did that before!), my new Kelly.


Travel Day




Day 1




Day 2 (DH wanted to be in the pic as well)




Day 3


----------



## 880

Le Lion said:


> I am on a little Vacation and challanged myself to pack light.
> So I only brought one bag (never ever did that before!), my new Kelly.
> 
> 
> Travel Day
> 
> View attachment 5164034
> 
> 
> Day 1
> 
> View attachment 5164035
> 
> 
> Day 2 (DH wanted to be in the pic as well)
> 
> View attachment 5164036
> 
> 
> Day 3
> 
> View attachment 5164037


Love these pics! You look great with your kelly and of course, your DH!


----------



## NervousNellie

Le Lion said:


> I am on a little Vacation and challanged myself to pack light.
> So I only brought one bag (never ever did that before!), my new Kelly.
> 
> 
> Travel Day
> 
> View attachment 5164034
> 
> 
> Day 1
> 
> View attachment 5164035
> 
> 
> Day 2 (DH wanted to be in the pic as well)
> 
> View attachment 5164036
> 
> 
> Day 3
> 
> View attachment 5164037


I love this!!!!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hermes Bag, Ring and Bracelet.


----------



## sf_newyorker

This really has been my go-to bag all season. But my SA had other plans and surprised me with another easy carefree (non-quota) bag that I did not expect to pick up today.


----------



## ditzydi

Took my Evelyne TPM out for her first outting today.  So happy to have her and now have gone down the rabbit hole looking for accessories to dress her up.


----------



## ditzydi

RataDrawitra said:


> Hermes Bag, Ring and Bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5164488


Love the color of your Lindy.


----------



## boomer1234

Date night with the hubs and my RS jige


----------



## couturequeen

Bolide 25 on rotation.


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 5164651
> 
> This really has been my go-to bag all season. But my SA had other plans and surprised me with another easy carefree (non-quota) bag that I did not expect to pick up today.


Where where ! Dying to see! Congrats! What a lovely surprise for you!

More Della cavalleria mini, epsom, craie, (chanel outfits cross posted from the chanel RTW thread 

DC mini craie, 2020 chanel tie cardigan, brunello pants;
DC mini, 2020 brunello linen dress;
30black barenia Birkin, brushed phw by @docride, 2020 Dior La Force jacket, 2021 Dior techno hoodie dress
35 etoupe Victoria, ebene orans, a 2001C vintage  from my own closet chanel calf hair skirt, a 2021 sweater, wolford tank
(in 2001, the calf hair skirt was low and rode my hips so seemed a lot longer lol)


----------



## tlamdang08

Baby B25 Togo-my Bag of the day


----------



## mcpro




----------



## mambolao

Herbag Pegase pop





Instagram: Mambo Lao


----------



## Hermes Only

Greetings from the House of Gucci. Today’s outfit Jacquemus Men’s SS19, JCrew shorts, Tom Ford era Gucci Guccissima Loafers and my one of a kind Tricolor B40 SO in Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings from the House of Gucci. Today’s outfit Jacquemus Men’s SS19, JCrew shorts, Tom Ford era Gucci Guccissima Loafers and my one of a kind Tricolor B40 SO in Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T
> 
> View attachment 5165695


You are a ray of sunshine! I have missed your posts and am so happy to see you here, again.  You are looking fabulous, as always!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BB8

Playing with my twillies I just purchased. 
I've always thought white bags were so fresh and crisp-looking, but since I'm always putting lotion and/or sunscreen on, and hand sanitizer, I knew I couldn't own one without altering my routines. I saw this Miu Miu and immediately 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I knew this would be the perfect white bag for me without spending an arm and a leg and constantly worrying! When this sold-out mini bag became available, I jumped on it and loved it instantly! Looks may deceive, but this is actually more functional and fits more than my LV PA. So off I went to H with a mission to find just the right twilly to protect the white leather handle. When this one was pulled out from hiding, it's like angels started singing, and I knew it was *the one*! Then I saw the second twilly and *had* to get it. I am very happy with the pairings. Even my hubs commented at how nice they looked on the bags (and he never comments.....except for "ANOTHER BAG????").


----------



## Leo the Lion

Birthday bag of the weekend!


----------



## Ethengdurst

I just bought the Tea Time scarf and Bingata twilly. Styling them with my buldoc scarf ring and C18


----------



## jp824

A weekend of errands


----------



## luxuryamanda

Weekend with my ostrich Kelly 28!


----------



## Chrismin

Good luck to your DS! 
btw what size is that Kelly? It’s gorgeous !


loh said:


> Loading up on dorm supplies for DS.  Can’t believe he will be off to college soon.  I chose a happy color to keep my mind off of him leaving the nest …
> 
> View attachment 5158523


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’ve a feeling



this bag



will be well-traveled.
​


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Good luck to your DS!
> btw what size is that Kelly? It’s gorgeous !



Thank you.  It's a K32 in rose extreme.


----------



## Croisette7

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings from the House of Gucci. Today’s outfit Jacquemus Men’s SS19, JCrew shorts, Tom Ford era Gucci Guccissima Loafers and my one of a kind Tricolor B40 SO in Menthe/Bois De Rose/Gris T
> 
> View attachment 5165695


Looking smart ... and all your bags are spectacular!


----------



## Chrismin

I am thinking of a k32 for a daily work bag.. are you happy w the size ? I drive to work so luckily i don’t have to factor weight .. although my work bag is always filled w random things .. 


loh said:


> Thank you.  It's a K32 in rose extreme.


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> I am thinking of a k32 for a daily work bag.. are you happy w the size ? I drive to work so luckily i don’t have to factor weight .. although my work bag is always filled w random things ..



Yes, I think a 32 is a great day bag.  I'm one of those that likes to carry all sorts of stuff around for those just-in-case moments and this size lets me do that. I have a 35 too and love the roominess, but I think the 32 is more versatile.  Although I love the 28s, I feel like it can get a bit tight for all of my stuff and I'm not great at keeping things so organized and tidy inside my bags.  I'm one of those throw and go people.


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Out and about with my Kelly 32


----------



## jp824

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Out and about with my Kelly 32


Love the casual vibes with your kelly!


----------



## tinkerbell68

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Out and about with my Kelly 32


I’ve always thought a K would be a little too neat for me as I’m so casual…you have proven me wrong. You carry it so beautifully and with such aplomb!


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

jp824 said:


> Love the casual vibes with your kelly!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

tinkerbell68 said:


> I’ve always thought a K would be a little too neat for me as I’m so casual…you have proven me wrong. You carry it so beautifully and with such aplomb!


Thanks love


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Laduree & B25 Blue Nuit GHW.


----------



## raradarling

tlamdang08 said:


> picotin18 for Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153889


Love! What colour is this? TIA!


----------



## raradarling

christieashley said:


> View attachment 5155913
> 
> Finding any excuse to go out just to wear my bags out!


Amazing photo!


----------



## raradarling

Hermes Only said:


> Hello Friends, it’s been a while since I posted. Hope everyone is doing fabulous. HIA deets..K40 SO Rouge Grenat/Trench, Jacquemus Shirt. Thanks for letting me share, I should post here more often.
> 
> View attachment 5162698


Amazing!!


----------



## raradarling

couturequeen said:


> Bolide 25 on rotation.
> 
> View attachment 5164908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164910


Stunner! I love the Bolide.


----------



## tlamdang08

raradarling said:


> Love! What colour is this? TIA!


Bleu nuit


----------



## LeahLVoes

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Out and about with my Kelly 32



I love it! Im all about being casual and relaxed and you nailed it for me. And your Kelly is tdf!


----------



## Solday

My company in a furniture store


----------



## tlamdang08

K25/Gold day.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Placing an ala carte with my K28 is so much fun. Happy Tuesday Y’all


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

DennisLVoes said:


> I love it! Im all about being casual and relaxed and you nailed it for me. And your Kelly is tdf!


That’s so very kind of you


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

This is my first ever Kelly that I bought about 10 years ago. It’s from the 70s soaked in the grace of age.  still love it till this day after going through a collection of many.


----------



## jp824

Work outfit for today with a detour to H to pick up a cashmere vest.


----------



## LVinCali

Hèrmes in action at the Acropolis…. Porch of the Maidens is one of my favorite spots in the world.  It was about a million degrees out (ok, maybe just high 30s) so it was totally an impractical bag to use with sweaty hands and sunscreen, but had to be done.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Le Lion

Part two of my little vacation lookbook:










Thank you for letting me share


----------



## DR2014

Le Lion said:


> Part two of my little vacation lookbook:
> 
> View attachment 5168077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168079
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


You look fabulous!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

jp824 said:


> Work outfit for today with a detour to H to pick up a cashmere vest.
> 
> View attachment 5167961
> 
> View attachment 5167962


LOVE that gilet!  I hope you brought it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Selfie time while waiting to be seated for lunch.
K25 ostrich SO


----------



## jp824

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> LOVE that gilet!  I hope you brought it!


Yes I did! Thank you!  It was actually from a past season so my SA had to do a search for it and get it transferred.  I lucked out as there was only 1 left in my size.


----------



## ANN-11




----------



## JadeFor3st

Le Lion said:


> Part two of my little vacation lookbook:
> 
> View attachment 5168077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168079
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Love everyone of your look!


----------



## boo1689

Miffy vs Me


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Work outfit for today with a detour to H to pick up a cashmere vest.
> 
> View attachment 5167961
> 
> View attachment 5167962


I love both outfits! You look so tall and slim in all white and in the vest! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

Deleted, wrong thread


----------



## luxuryamanda

Lunch with my 18 pitcotin!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> I love both outfits! You look so tall and slim in all white and in the vest! Hugs


Aw, you’re so sweet.  It’s all due to camera angle


----------



## lilmermaid264

luxuryamanda said:


> Lunch with my 18 pitcotin!
> View attachment 5170080
> View attachment 5170081
> View attachment 5170083


I loveee the Pico 18, so cute! Also may I ask the size of your watch? And can I DM you about if you like it? I'm contemplating the same one, but I'll have to order and its quite a commitment. Thanks!!


----------



## luxuryamanda

lilmermaid264 said:


> I loveee the Pico 18, so cute! Also may I ask the size of your watch? And can I DM you about if you like it? I'm contemplating the same one, but I'll have to order and its quite a commitment. Thanks!!



Thank you so much!  My watch size is 36 and I believe it's a great size for women from 5'3" and over. It looks more sporty and dynamic, dress up or down. However, it's all about personal preference and one can't go wrong with Rolex.  I will DM you more pics with me wearing it in different angles for your reference.


----------



## girlhasbags

Four Tails said:


> A few recent action shots. Summer sunshine makes me want to break out all the colors, even if I’m just going to the doctor or a backyard family dinner. We are still being extra cautious about covid because of the baby, so my outings are sparse and usually pretty uninteresting. A little pop of H color mitigates the compounded monotony of being a new mom during a pandemic.
> 
> Pardon the scratch on my hand. My little guy gets so excited for a bottle of the house white  that he will excitedly grab my hand with his razor sharp nails that only daddy is brave enough to clip.
> 
> View attachment 5157272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157281


Purple is my favorite color


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## amna72

My double Hermes in action


----------



## tlamdang08

My favorite pen


----------



## duggi84

tlamdang08 said:


> My favorite pen
> 
> View attachment 5170819



Maybe I've been in San Francisco for too long, but on first glance I thought that was a vape pen   It's very classy though!


----------



## BB8

tlamdang08 said:


> My favorite pen
> 
> View attachment 5170819


Gorgeous shot!


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> My favorite pen
> 
> View attachment 5170819


Lovely Nautilus and scenery!


----------



## DiamondGirl17

My very first Hermès items I got for my birthday ❤ Small but I’m in love ☺


----------



## JeanGranger

DiamondGirl17 said:


> My very first Hermès items I got for my birthday ❤ Small but I’m in love ☺


Very beautiful present. Happy birthday


----------



## DiamondGirl17

JeanGranger said:


> Very beautiful present. Happy birthday


Thank you very much! ☺️


----------



## hokatie

Road trip with my GP


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

Adding a strap myself to become a to go!


----------



## Winiebean

First time tying twilly this way. On my way out the door to run errands with miss etain


----------



## ca795

steffysstyle said:


> So happy with the CDC 24 bracelet in ombre lizard. It's the perfect accessory for my neutral outfits.
> 
> View attachment 5098261
> View attachment 5098262


Beautiful outfit! I know it's an Hermes thread so I hope I can ask this, but what brand are your trousers??! They're amazing!


----------



## steffysstyle

ca795 said:


> Beautiful outfit! I know it's an Hermes thread so I hope I can ask this, but what brand are your trousers??! They're amazing!



Hi, they are from Zara


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> My favorite pen
> 
> View attachment 5170819


I am twins with you and I absolutely love the closing mechanism.


----------



## periogirl28

Old is gold.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ca795

steffysstyle said:


> Hi, they are from Zara


Thank you so much for taking the time to respond!


----------



## enza991

duggi84 said:


> First time using a Twilly today and enjoyed the way it looked in the sun during a walk with our dog (also wearing my Toolbox ring).  Have a day of video calls and been enjoying bracelets and such since I gesticulate a lot...definitely going to be doing this more often =)
> 
> (pattern is "Wow")


Beautiful ring.How is the wear and tear,if i can ask you?


----------



## duggi84

enza991 said:


> Beautiful ring.How is the wear and tear,if i can ask you?



Thank you!  I posted about it's quality/wear here a month or two ago...no major changes since:
Hermès "Gold Plated Jewelry" Thread
_(quoted below)_



duggi84 said:


> Hermes fine jewelry is solid 18k, their gold-colored fashion jewelry is gold plate over stainless steel.  I have the gold men's Toolbox ring, I got it a few months ago and wear it pretty regularly.  It's gotten pretty scuffed-up and there's a few spots where I feel the plating is showing the stainless steel underneath a bit. I'm attaching a few photos, but for some reason my camera wasn't enjoying trying to focus on the shiny gold
> 
> It still looks great on my hand, but get too close to it and you can see the wear after only 2-3 months.  I wouldn't compare it to anything Tiffany makes.  Even Hermes fine jewelry isn't on-par with Tiffany quality IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 5114983
> View attachment 5114984
> View attachment 5114985
> View attachment 5114986


----------



## Melow

Le Lion said:


> Part two of my little vacation lookbook:
> 
> View attachment 5168077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168079
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share




What color is your kelly? Its gorgeous!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Still enjoying summer with my B25 Rose Ete!


----------



## 880

Happy bir


DiamondGirl17 said:


> My very first Hermès items I got for my birthday ❤ Small but I’m in love ☺


happy birthday @DiamondGirl17 ! I hope you wear this beauty in the greatest health and happiness!
@Leo the Lion, beautiful pic! Love your dress with the bag!
@duggi84, love your toolbox ring, but sorry to hear about the plating issues !


----------



## GeekAndChic

I've had my Kelly for about a year now, but I haven't had many opportunities to take her out thus far! So an early birthday celebration seemed ideal. She's my one and only Hermes at the moment (but I'm dreaming of an etain Birkin in togo with GHW!).


----------



## Sharont2305

Leo the Lion said:


> Still enjoying summer with my B25 Rose Ete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173011


That looks perfect with the dress.


----------



## boo1689

Fun times with dear niece


----------



## ajaxbreaker

luxuryamanda said:


> Lunch with my 18 pitcotin!
> View attachment 5170080
> View attachment 5170081
> View attachment 5170083


What a gorgeous colored Picotin!


----------



## enza991

duggi84 said:


> Thank you!  I posted about it's quality/wear here a month or two ago...no major changes since:
> Hermès "Gold Plated Jewelry" Thread
> _(quoted below)_


Thank you so much for your super kind reply


----------



## missha

My favourite Barenia kelly taking a break after a day of sightseeing


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Happy Monday Lovelies


----------



## Leo the Lion

Birthday dress, B25 with my new pegasus bag charm!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Happy Monday Lovelies
> 
> View attachment 5173546


So beautiful!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nymeria

missha said:


> My favourite Barenia kelly taking a break after a day of sightseeing
> 
> View attachment 5173441


This might be the most gorgeous bag ever made! So thrilled its out and about with you (and more than a tad jealous )
Enjoy!!


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> Fun times with dear niece
> 
> View attachment 5173285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173287


How fun! I love all of your pics! Hugs


----------



## mcpro

Dreaming of Paris !!


----------



## mcpro

Can’t get enough of my Constance wallet Togo !! I’m really loving it ..


----------



## Ethengdurst

mcpro said:


> Can’t get enough of my Constance wallet Togo !! I’m really loving it ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174179
> View attachment 5174180
> View attachment 5174181


Was just ther couple of weeks ago, my 4 year old son loves that jaguar! Have a great vacation dear! Your ctg is a beauty!


----------



## mcpro

Ethengdurst said:


> Was just ther couple of weeks ago, my 4 year old son loves that jaguar! Have a great vacation dear! Your ctg is a beauty!


Thank you dear !  Yeah it reminds me of a scarf from H


----------



## weibandy

tlamdang08 said:


> Selfie time while waiting to be seated for lunch.
> K25 ostrich SO
> 
> View attachment 5168668


Absolutely gorgeous photo!!


----------



## discussionforh

Night out with my Vert D'eau B25


----------



## Ethengdurst

just wanna look at and wear some of my new and old goodies at home.


----------



## ps04997

My everyday B35 enjoying some sun shine


----------



## momoc

Leo the Lion said:


> Birthday dress, B25 with my new pegasus bag charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173622



Happy (belated) birthday! Love your dress too!


----------



## bagnut1

Out for a stroll.


----------



## Leo the Lion

momoc said:


> Happy (belated) birthday! Love your dress too!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Mapoon

Throwback to last weekend…..


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini K and Calvi tatoo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## missha

nymeria said:


> This might be the most gorgeous bag ever made! So thrilled its out and about with you (and more than a tad jealous )
> Enjoy!!



Wow thank you - that is a very generous compliment! I do love her and am always reminded of why I love Hermes whenever I take her out


----------



## fitri_hamzah

Trying to recreate the picture in which Grace Kelly tried to hide her baby bump with her Kelly handbag  My Kelly 32 Anemone Tadelakt PHW


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out for lunch


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Ms. Mini K is ready for the weekend. Have a great weekend y’all


----------



## ANN-11




----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 5177413


very, very pretty! is this Rouge H Togo?


----------



## ANN-11

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> very, very pretty! is this Rouge H Togo?


Thank you sweetie it’s Bordeaux Togo


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

ANN-11 said:


> Thank you sweetie it’s Bordeaux Togo


Thank you! I am looking for this exact shade, so this has helped me a lot. Need to talk to my SA.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Clothing shopping for my son…


----------



## coloradolvr

Pre Fall Saturday afternoon. ❤️


----------



## tinkerbell68

Heading out to run errands!


----------



## boomer1234

This little one made her debut this weekend. Perfection to me


----------



## _gelato_

tinkerbell68 said:


> Heading out to run errands!
> View attachment 5178203


Ooh this is beautiful    What’s this shade of blue called?


----------



## elle woods

Requested in November 2020, and she finally arrived this month. Here she is on her first outing on a day where it was 38 Celsius, hence the iced coffee


----------



## nashpoo

Kelly out today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tinkerbell68

_gelato_ said:


> Ooh this is beautiful    What’s this shade of blue called?


Thank you! It's turquoise Clemence


----------



## tlamdang08

K25 Ostrich for a rainy day.


----------



## Bb_atx

nashpoo said:


> Kelly out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178970


Can you share what color this is? This combo is stunning


----------



## nashpoo

Bb_atx said:


> Can you share what color this is? This combo is stunning


Thank you! It’s the color ciel


----------



## tlamdang08

At the Lake


----------



## Pampelmuse

nashpoo said:


> Kelly out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178970


What a fab colour! Do you mind telling me which shade it is? Thanks in advance!


----------



## callais

tlamdang08 said:


> At the Lake
> 
> View attachment 5179435


This shade in ostrich is so pretty!! What colour is it?


----------



## tlamdang08

callais said:


> This shade in ostrich is so pretty!! What colour is it?


I think it is Gris Asphalte


----------



## 1LV

Picking up dinner


----------



## kellyh

1LV said:


> Picking up dinner
> 
> View attachment 5179573


is this a 30?


----------



## 1LV

kellyh said:


> is this a 30?


It is.


----------



## am2022

Only bingata I got tempted to get … still choosing which shawl !!!❤️


----------



## am2022

And my first Amazones Shawl - I actually like this design a lot !!!❤️


----------



## tinkerbell68

amacasa said:


> Only bingata I got tempted to get … still choosing which shawl !!!❤


Love the combo @amacasa I recently posted this pic with my similarly colored B and the same twilly (post 52134 in this thread!)


----------



## Tokoyo

My favorites when going out these days. Clic 16, Dada bracelet and a scarf.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

Tokoyo said:


> My favorites when going out these days. Clic 16, Dada bracelet and a scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5180354


Cute bracelet, this is new?


----------



## ACTRESS

Constance slim wallet - rose mexico
Circuit 24 faubourg twillaine top
H buckle in matte black 
H belt strap in blue indigo/orange stitch / blanc - epsom


----------



## Tokoyo

Ethengdurst said:


> Cute bracelet, this is new?



Thank you!
Actually this bracelet is relatively old. I bought it in 2012 or 2013. One of the push presents for myself!

I believe the name is Dada Bracelet? It's in 18K yellow gold.
They had pendants in the same design but I couldn't pick which charm to get, so I chose the bracelet that had all the charms in it!


----------



## Baggieluv

Using this for the first time! Perfect size for work and this bag is so light weight!


----------



## hotgalaxy

Baggieluv said:


> Using this for the first time! Perfect size for work and this bag is so light weight!
> View attachment 5180880
> View attachment 5180881


Please tell the colour and size? Thanks


----------



## Baggieluv

hotgalaxy said:


> Please tell the colour and size? Thanks



Size 25, Framboise


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

It is raining a lot recently so I did capture the last picture b4 storing them back in the boxes.


----------



## LouiseCPH

So Kelly 22, charniere belt (inside out) and ‘Toucans’ carré.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Blue Jean Togo Birkin going to work today, Chloe dress (oldie)


----------



## LOA24

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Blue Jean Togo Birkin going to work today, Chloe dress (oldie)
> 
> View attachment 5182638


My dream colour


----------



## somadossi

Finally....a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
beautiful sunny day in September


----------



## periogirl28

LouiseCPH said:


> So Kelly 22, charniere belt (inside out) and ‘Toucans’ carré.
> View attachment 5181738


Always enjoy seeing your posts. I love my non B/ K/ C bags as much as you do yours. The Hermes DNA is always there, but only recognised by some.


----------



## LouiseCPH

periogirl28 said:


> Always enjoy seeing your posts. I love my non B/ K/ C bags as much as you do yours. The Hermes DNA is always there, but only recognised by some.


Thank you! Yes, I guess I shoulder write in the unpopular opinions tread: I don’t want a BKC bag. They are beautiful, definitely, but not for me. Give me a Bolide or So Kelly any day


----------



## Leo the Lion

Outfit and Birkin of the day!! Have a fabulous weekend!!


----------



## Cool Gal

Can you see the resemblance?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Cool Gal said:


> Can you see the resemblance?
> 
> View attachment 5183427



love!! What color combo is this??


----------



## Sferics

Leo the Lion said:


> Still enjoying summer with my B25 Rose Ete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173011



I can't stop looking at these amazing colors...just wow!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sferics said:


> I can't stop looking at these amazing colors...just wow!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Heart of the day.
	

		
			
		

		
	



thís Oasis is a pain. I believe it is Epsom, my least favorite pair of H sandals. But it looks beautiful.


----------



## audreylita

On my way to the gym with an etoupe 30 cm B with GHW.  Yes that's a busy shih-tzu in the mirror.


----------



## Cool Gal

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> love!! What color combo is this??


It’s Trench & Craie, hun


----------



## undecided45

Enjoying some outside time with my Berlingot rouge h and this twilly that took way longer to style than I had anticipated.  Look at those veins in the sun! I can’t believe this is a 20 year old bag. This color always makes me think of fall. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## LouiseCPH

undecided45 said:


> Enjoying some outside time with my Berlingot rouge h and this twilly that took way longer to style than I had anticipated.  Look at those veins in the sun! I can’t believe this is a 20 year old bag. This color always makes me think of fall. Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184020
> View attachment 5184021


What a beautiful bag


----------



## undecided45

LouiseCPH said:


> What a beautiful bag


Thank you so much!


----------



## tlamdang08

Gris etain b25 at the movie with jungle love


----------



## jax818

Constance 18, Doll espadrilles, and CDC bracelet.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

jax818 said:


> Constance 18, Doll espadrilles, and CDC bracelet.


lovely color! is this Gris T?


----------



## gracecska

tlamdang08 said:


> Heart of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183742
> 
> thís Oasis is a pain. I believe it is Epsom, my least favorite pair of H sandals. But it looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183743



I absolutely love your dress! Oh, and your birdie K too


----------



## moderngirl




----------



## kellyh

kellyh said:


> is this a 30?





kellyh said:


> is this a 30?


Thanks ..Beautiful


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

A galactic pairing I will always stand by: Star Wars x H


​


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Dress up and ready to roll


----------



## Pampelmuse

My new Picotin 18 first time out!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Brunch time!! Have a Fabulous day!!


----------



## couturequeen

Out to lunch.


----------



## kat.fox

my new H en Rond scarf ring in action with Toucans de Paradis scarf


----------



## hers4eva

couturequeen said:


> Out to lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5185374



stunning 




kat.fox said:


> my new H en Rond scarf ring in action with Toucans de Paradis scarf
> View attachment 5185581



love your scarf ring


----------



## sf_newyorker

Two Halzan 25s decide to hang around at the median along Park Ave to discuss the city’s classification shift from a humid continental climate to a humid subtropical climate zone.


​


----------



## kat.fox

hers4eva said:


> love your scarf ring


thank you!


----------



## tadhana

Coming home after visiting my cousin’s family ... after not seeing them for over a year and a half.


----------



## thyme

Blue St Cyr Tpm Evelyne with H earrings at Pompeii. Mount Vesuvius in the background.


----------



## tlamdang08

Picotin18 bleu nuit for a hair color day with friend.


----------



## hotgalaxy

sf_newyorker said:


> A galactic pairing I will always stand by: Star Wars x H
> 
> View attachment 5184901
> ​


Love your sox!! Just watching the Mandalorian AGAIN!!! Do you think there will be another Series?  Sorry OT


----------



## Ethengdurst

Went to a monster truck show last Saturday with my boys in my H shoes, H Clic clac and Noir CTG.


----------



## papertiger

hotgalaxy said:


> Love your sox!! Just watching the Mandalorian AGAIN!!! Do you think there will be another Series?  Sorry OT



 

Please stay on topic, otherwise others are tempted to stray too. Please take chat here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bisousx

About to run errands in my Beton TPM. Loving this ‘lil thing!


----------



## jax818

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> lovely color! is this Gris T?


Thanks!  It’s etoupe.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

jax818 said:


> Thanks!  It’s etoupe.


Thank you! I love how Étoupe can look so different dependent on the type/intensity of lighting.


----------



## sf_newyorker

On my walk home from a lunchtime doctor’s appointment (), I found entertainment in _Spot the Calvi…_



•
•
Okay, here’s a hint.



•​


----------



## tinkerbell68

A casual outfit calls for casual styling!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Making my workday better. H25.


----------



## bagnut1

sf_newyorker said:


> On my walk home from a lunchtime doctor’s appointment (), I found entertainment in _Spot the Calvi…_
> 
> View attachment 5187895
> 
> •
> •
> Okay, here’s a hint.
> 
> View attachment 5187894
> 
> •​


You are trusting!!! Even Park Ave. has crime issues.  

Beautiful Calvi!


----------



## sf_newyorker

bagnut1 said:


> You are trusting!!! Even Park Ave. has crime issues.
> 
> Beautiful Calvi!


 Thanks! In these instances, I trust my instinct, death stare, and physical/security assessment of the location before taking 30-60 seconds to snap the pictures.

Remaining on topic - cheval punk to brighten another gray rainy day.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks! In these instances, I trust my instinct, death stare, and physical/security assessment of the location before taking 30-60 seconds to snap the pictures.
> 
> Remaining on topic - cheval punk to brighten another gray rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 5188645


love your scarf


----------



## chloebagfreak

sf_newyorker said:


> Two Halzan 25s decide to hang around at the median along Park Ave to discuss the city’s classification shift from a humid continental climate to a humid subtropical climate zone.
> 
> View attachment 5185644
> ​


Love


----------



## lianedy

My first Hermes and it's an 18 year old Garden Party TPM! it was just delivered this morning. She looks great I wanna cry!!!!!


----------



## getbetterwithH

lianedy said:


> View attachment 5188782
> 
> My first Hermes and it's an 18 year old Garden Party TPM! it was just delivered this morning. She looks great I wanna cry!!!!!


Congratulations and welcome to the rabbit hole I have the same one and it will continue to age well. Toile is an amazing material.


----------



## lianedy

getbetterwithH said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the rabbit hole I have the same one and it will continue to age well. Toile is an amazing material.


Thank you so much! it's a huge milestone for me and treat as I'm starting grad school at 26! I bought it using my hard earned money. I made sure to get it from a legit seller at a great price for its condition. The inside needs some TLC tho but I'll just purchase a bag organizer  can you please post a photo of yours? haha so we can be twinning!


----------



## tlamdang08

different point of view for h tray


----------



## Cococovered

My B30 Bordeaux Togo beauty


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mapoon

lianedy said:


> View attachment 5188782
> 
> My first Hermes and it's an 18 year old Garden Party TPM! it was just delivered this morning. She looks great I wanna cry!!!!!


Wow!! I never seen this before..there is a smaller version for Garden Party too! What a great find and in a fantastic condition (from exterior)!! Enjoy it in good health!!


----------



## lianedy

Mapoon said:


> Wow!! I never seen this before..there is a smaller version for Garden Party too! What a great find and in a fantastic condition (from exterior)!! Enjoy it in good health!!


thank you! I was surprised as I was just looking through Ebay checking out garden parties lol then I saw this baby. I bought a leather conditioner earlier and gave her some TLC!


----------



## _gelato_

tlamdang08 said:


> different point of view for h tray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188937


The panda chopstick rest is too cute!


----------



## floridamama

bisousx said:


> About to run errands in my Beton TPM. Loving this ‘lil thing!
> 
> View attachment 5186778


I love your outfit too! Can you please share where it’s from?


----------



## bisousx

floridamama said:


> I love your outfit too! Can you please share where it’s from?



The top and bottom are from Banana Republic Factory


----------



## getbetterwithH

lianedy said:


> Thank you so much! it's a huge milestone for me and treat as I'm starting grad school at 26! I bought it using my hard earned money. I made sure to get it from a legit seller at a great price for its condition. The inside needs some TLC tho but I'll just purchase a bag organizer  can you please post a photo of yours? haha so we can be twinning!



this is mine. I have a MaiTai Collection insert. It’s a Garden Party 36 though, a bit bigger than yours.


----------



## lianedy

getbetterwithH said:


> this is mine. I have a MaiTai Collection insert. It’s a Garden Party 36 though, a bit bigger than yours.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189955


Thank you! it's like my bag's older sister pretty much. I will look into their organizer! do you use any protectant spray on the canvas and leather?


----------



## sequoia

When in Venice…


----------



## Rami00

Does the ring count?


----------



## amna72

Miss Gold is going out today


----------



## khooslein

First outing for my new-to-me Bolide 31 in Malachite…


----------



## Brimson

In town this week.


----------



## lianedy

First time taking out my Garden party TPM! Hello world! and yes I used my Chanel Camellias as decor LOL


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Ghillies 35 Kelly/ vintage Ardennes Kelly sport/ jpg shoulder HAC/ 25 ostrich birkin/ 31 ostrich bolide Thanks for watching


----------



## getbetterwithH

lianedy said:


> Thank you! it's like my bag's older sister pretty much. I will look into their organizer! do you use any protectant spray on the canvas and leather?


Hi. I don’t. I leave all of my bags mostly alone. I just rub down my box Kelly with old nylon tights to boost shine


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Taking my Kelly cut baby to support Asian themed movie ‘Shangqi’


----------



## victoroliveira

going back home after a few days in my hometown


----------



## sahwul

24/24 without strap… at the grocery store!


----------



## hers4eva

sahwul said:


> 24/24 without strap… at the grocery store!



beautiful


----------



## tadhana

Bag of the day


----------



## lianedy

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. I don’t. I leave all of my bags mostly alone. I just rub down my box Kelly with old nylon tights to boost shine


I see! noted! thank you again


----------



## lianedy

shellan310 said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191414


that's a very beautiful shade of blue! what's the name?


----------



## tinkerbell68

sahwul said:


> 24/24 without strap… at the grocery store!


Love the 24/24...that color is stunning!


----------



## minami

Taking my new bag out for the first time!


----------



## Mapoon

Went to the city to pick up my daughter’s birthday gift from Apple and went to see my SA after nearly 2 months due to lockdowns and my bag of the day…and of coz went to Hermes and left with something small


----------



## Hat Trick

shellan310 said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191414



Wow! Tadelakt? Blue Izmir? Gorgeous!


----------



## amna72

Today my beautiful Craie Kelly goes out!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Hermes cashmere scarfs are just so versatile! I wear them all the time and Pixel approves of them too


----------



## Sferics

MaryAndDogs said:


> Hermes cashmere scarfs are just so versatile! I wear them all the time and Pixel approves of them too
> View attachment 5191767


So much going on in this pic - I love it!


----------



## tadhana

lianedy said:


> that's a very beautiful shade of blue! what's the name?





Hat Trick said:


> Wow! Tadelakt? Blue Izmir? Gorgeous!


Thank you! You are spot-on Hat Trick!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lianedy

shellan310 said:


> Thank you! You are spot-on Hat Trick!


That colour is gorgeous!!! I'll add that on my list


----------



## Purselover91hov

minami said:


> Taking my new bag out for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 5191613


What size is this GP?


----------



## Purselover91hov

My beaut!


----------



## lianedy

jchanrnr said:


> What size is this GP?


30! TPM  PM is 36, I believe.


----------



## diane278

Since I finally got my Birkin back out so I could stare at the sterling hardware, I might as well take her out to get a Acai Bowl.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes




----------



## Yintastic




----------



## Tonimichelle

Does this count?! It was my birthday yesterday and my daughter made me a cake!


----------



## sf_newyorker

The mighty mini dog and twilly slim are with me at the office today.

​


----------



## hers4eva

Tonimichelle said:


> Does this count?! It was my birthday yesterday and my daughter made me a cake!
> View attachment 5192778


----------



## WKN

I've decided to be "matchy matchy" with my bag today. Similar CW Animapolis scarf and twillys. Also ebene barenia GHW watch to match my bag!


----------



## diane278

Yesterday….in an empty guest room….I’ve been packing for two weeks. (I was on my way out for food.)


----------



## am2022

Trench Kelly !


----------



## may3545

Hermes sleeveless knit and anemone constance for errands.


----------



## Winiebean

Dropping off my dress to get pressed/steamed


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## allanrvj

Volynka Plume, gym locker


----------



## kelly7heaven

Your Volynka Plume is stunning !!


----------



## Tempo

Blue to blue! Miss K by the sea!


----------



## thyme

Lime Mini K at the Amalfi Coast


----------



## TeeCee77

Reacquainting with a friend!


----------



## LouiseCPH

So Kelly 22 and ‘Three Graces’ (the colors of the shirt and the bag look better togethers IRL, I promise….)


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ready for the day.


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Ready for the day.
> View attachment 5196628
> View attachment 5196629


Very chic, Pampelmuse! Are you ready for work or for shopping at Hermès? I suppose it is either or!


----------



## Solday

My company at the fashion show
Somebody spilled champagne on it but she made it luckily!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> Very chic, Pampelmuse! Are you ready for work or for shopping at Hermès? I suppose it is either or!


Ha ha, right guess: shopping at Hermès! Sorry that you miss our girlsday there tomorrow.


----------



## DR2014

Pampelmuse said:


> Ready for the day.
> View attachment 5196628
> View attachment 5196629


Elegant and chic!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

DR2014 said:


> Elegant and chic!!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ready for todays serious Hermès shopping with friends.


----------



## periogirl28

The weather was still mild enough to wear just a shawl in the evenings. Short 3 block stroll to a dinner date at the Wolseley with my son. Not shown, my Mini Evelyn which was all I needed. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Chanelandco

A little action shot by the pool..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

Pampelmuse said:


> Ready for the day.
> View attachment 5196628
> View attachment 5196629


You have the best style! Your dress is gorgeous!! (Kelly is Cream on Top of a beautiful outfit!)


----------



## catsinthebag

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5197620
> 
> The weather was still mild enough to wear just a shawl in the evenings. Short 3 block stroll to a dinner date at the Wolseley with my son. Not shown, my Mini Evelyn which was all I needed. Happy Weekend!



What pattern is your shawl? It’s beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

catsinthebag said:


> What pattern is your shawl? It’s beautiful!


Thank you! It’s Samourais, not current season. I bought it a while back but haven’t worn it until now.


----------



## catsinthebag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! It’s Samourais, not current season. I bought it a while back but haven’t worn it until now.



Thanks! Funny thing, I have Samourais in a 90 cm silk. It looks completely different in cashmere in this colorway!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ladybaga said:


> You have the best style! Your dress is gorgeous!! (Kelly is Cream on Top of a beautiful outfit!)


Omg! Thanks a lot, dear Ladybaga.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Pampelmuse said:


> Ready for todays serious Hermès shopping with friends.
> View attachment 5197602


I just love this. Love your style


----------



## Yintastic

With DH at the Platinum Coast Dining experience


----------



## Pampelmuse

getbetterwithH said:


> I just love this. Love your style


Oh, thank you so much, getberterwithH! So nice of you to say.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Yesterdays gathering at the Hermès store.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! It’s Samourais, not current season. I bought it a while back but haven’t worn it until now.


 I love the Samourais! Very pretty!


----------



## Sandar

With my Jypsiere 28 in Paris.


----------



## sf_newyorker

I can’t stop photographing this bag. It’s been the ideal end-of-summer-run-around-town sidekick.


----------



## JavaJo

Week in outfits:  Fall Edition  Yes, I do wear white after Labour Day

Forgot 1 more


----------



## minami

Out with my GP30 with my new Pegase and new orans


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

B25 and new horse for late lunch


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Finally moved in and unpacking my bags. I’ve missed this little shoulder bag so much that she’s the first to be set free.  She’ll be riding shotgun with me for today’s errands….until then, she’s waiting patiently on my “landing strip” near the door.


----------



## JavaJo

H towels are amazingly soft!  An homage to our orange fur baby - who passed away a year ago ❤️


----------



## bagnut1

Gorgeous tableau!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Here is my beloved one and only B30 and me


----------



## kat.fox

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5198846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week in outfits:  Fall Edition  Yes, I do wear white after Labour Day
> 
> Forgot 1 more
> View attachment 5198878


we’re La Marche du Zambèze twins!  I love this scarf so much!


----------



## littleblackbag

First proper holiday for 2 years. Fowey in Cornwall. Absolutely gorgeous! Thought I’d bring Eveylne along…


----------



## ANN-11

Casual day


----------



## Sferics

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5199771
> 
> H towels are amazingly soft!  An homage to our orange fur baby - who passed away a year ago ❤


They will be forever in our hearts


----------



## LuckyBitch

littleblackbag said:


> First proper holiday for 2 years. Fowey in Cornwall. Absolutely gorgeous! Thought I’d bring Eveylne along…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200444
> View attachment 5200445
> View attachment 5200446
> View attachment 5200447
> View attachment 5200448
> View attachment 5200449
> View attachment 5200450
> View attachment 5200451


You look wonderful, the bag suits you to a "T"


----------



## Tonimichelle

littleblackbag said:


> First proper holiday for 2 years. Fowey in Cornwall. Absolutely gorgeous! Thought I’d bring Eveylne along…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200444
> View attachment 5200445
> View attachment 5200446
> View attachment 5200447
> View attachment 5200448
> View attachment 5200449
> View attachment 5200450
> View attachment 5200451


Your Evelyne is gorgeous and looks perfect on you. Cornwall is beautiful! Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## FreddieMac

Headed over to Paris for a couple days…


----------



## sf_newyorker

Promise - last snapshot (for the week) of this little one. It works for work, too!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Quick modeling shot of my C24. It's a great size as a day bag, and I can't imagine downsizing to a C18!


----------



## Hillychristie

First attempt at making purple sweet potato steamed cupcakes


----------



## papertiger

X-posting from the Gucci forum.

Spot the H amongst the Gucci


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hers4eva

*beautiful photography*  



Hillychristie said:


> First attempt at making purple sweet potato steamed cupcakes
> View attachment 5202500


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Wearing the hat I got from fsh!


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

LovingTheOrange said:


> Wearing the hat I got from fsh!
> 
> View attachment 5202762


lovely outfit and I just love the cap! is it clean white or rather off-white? TIA


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pixel says that he would not mind if his little "tent" was made by Hermes too 






At least we were able to get a little something for him!  I really hope that Hermes will come up with a full line of awesome dog products!


----------



## moderngirl




----------



## Hillychristie

hers4eva said:


> *beautiful photography*


Thank you hers4eva


----------



## bagnut1

MaryAndDogs said:


> Pixel says that he would not mind if his little "tent" was made by Hermes too
> 
> View attachment 5202813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we were able to get a little something for him!  I really hope that Hermes will come up with a full line of awesome dog products!
> 
> View attachment 5202822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202823
> View attachment 5202824
> View attachment 5202826


Fantastic!


----------



## alwaysleatherweather

moderngirl said:


> View attachment 5203165


----------



## diane278

In the midst of moving, I forgot about this little etain guy…..we’re off to pick up a friend and go to breakfast….where I plan on eating my body weight in bacon….


----------



## Pampelmuse

LovingTheOrange said:


> Wearing the hat I got from fsh!
> 
> View attachment 5202762


Terrific look!!


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> In the midst of moving, I forgot about this little etain guy…..we’re off to pick up a friend and go to breakfast….where I plan on eating my body weight in bacon….
> 
> View attachment 5203704


 I miss the Nodinis, but I love this as much! Etain is still on my list!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

TGIF


----------



## LouiseCPH

Massai PM and ‘Astrologie’ (one of few prints I have in more than one color way )


----------



## Madabouttheorangebag

Mini Lindy and Lazy L are off out


----------



## hers4eva

Madabouttheorangebag said:


> Mini Lindy and Lazy L are off out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203893




Love   your tiger scarf. What’s it called and size?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Madabouttheorangebag

hers4eva said:


> Love   your tiger scarf. What’s it called and size?


Thank you! Lazy Leopardesses 90x90 in pink cw


----------



## moderngirl

ohgrace said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## alwaysleatherweather

Mini Evelyn at football practice. TGIF


----------



## llh914

moderngirl said:


> View attachment 5203165



Love the sweater! Where is it from?


----------



## periogirl28

My outfit the other day. Paletot from Prefall 2020, skirt from current A/W 2021 shipped to me by my FSH SA, Neos are quite old by now. Cap is Chanel.


----------



## Rami00

MaryAndDogs said:


> Pixel says that he would not mind if his little "tent" was made by Hermes too
> 
> At least we were able to get a little something for him!  I really hope that Hermes will come up with a full line of awesome dog products!


Pixel is such a cutie. I need to get this for my Gingy's upcoming birthday.


----------



## couturequeen

Enjoying the sun.


----------



## moderngirl

llh914 said:


> Love the sweater! Where is it from?


Nanushka. It’s on sale right now!


----------



## Lizvan

First time posting here.. lunch with bff and trying some clothes at zara..


----------



## stripesfreckles

Kelly Danse austrich jaune citron ghw


----------



## Pampelmuse

Today was like the beginning of Indian summer with sun, clear blue sky and leaves changing colours. So I tried to blend in. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## diane278

We’re waiting for our ride to lunch…..these little guys are so practical!


----------



## weibandy

Duo Cosmique at breakfast today.  A sense of Autumn


----------



## jen943

Another Autumn-inspired photo


----------



## littleblackbag

stripesfreckles said:


> View attachment 5204702
> 
> Kelly Danse austrich jaune citron ghw


Love your shoes!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## stripesfreckles

littleblackbag said:


> Love your shoes!


Aw thank you


----------



## Mapoon

On the way to the city to see my SA..last day of my week off and back to the grind tomorrow! Have a great Sunday all!


----------



## allanrvj

Volynka Plume, Bolduc au Carre cashmere GM shawl


----------



## nymeria

allanrvj said:


> Volynka Plume, Bolduc au Carre cashmere GM shawl
> 
> View attachment 5205596
> View attachment 5205597


Stunning (nothing more need be said)


----------



## Rhl2987

allanrvj said:


> Volynka Plume, Bolduc au Carre cashmere GM shawl
> 
> View attachment 5205596
> View attachment 5205597


This is simply one of the best bags I’ve seen on this forum. Looks amazing on you. Love it!


----------



## jp824

Doing some back to school shopping with my teen in my  abricot mini K and Dior skirt and H sneakers.


----------



## garçon_H

A walk in central park on this beautiful day!


----------



## diane278

The craving for a shrimp salad was stalking me so we went to get some…..


----------



## ANN-11

River Oaks, Houston


----------



## catsinthebag

weibandy said:


> Duo Cosmique at breakfast today.  A sense of Autumn
> View attachment 5205049



Your Kelly is gorgeous — which red is it?


----------



## jenayb

Barenia earlier this weekend.


----------



## Swedishstyle

Lizvan said:


> First time posting here.. lunch with bff and trying some clothes at zara..


Love! Is that Etain or etoupe?


----------



## sf_newyorker

mando makes monday mornings marvelously manageable.


​


----------



## LeahLVoes

jenaywins said:


> Barenia earlier this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5206429


Such a beauty and by far my favorite and absolute holy grail.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ANN-11 said:


> River Oaks, Houston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206415


What Colour is your Kelly? Its beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ethengdurst

Pico 18, Rodeo And Chypre Sandals for lunch date with family


----------



## JadeFor3st

Ethengdurst said:


> Pico 18, Rodeo And Chypre Sandals for lunch date with family
> View attachment 5207295



Is your Pico Rouge Sellier? It’s so beautiful!


----------



## Ethengdurst

JadeFor3st said:


> Is your Pico Rouge Sellier? It’s so beautiful!


Aww thanks. It is rouge sellier


----------



## weibandy

catsinthebag said:


> Your Kelly is gorgeous — which red is it?


thank you!  Rouge vif, box leather


----------



## catsinthebag

weibandy said:


> thank you!  Rouge vif, box leather



I thought it might be rouge vif — we are bag twins (or maybe siblings, mine is a 32). Yours looks like a slightly deeper red than mine, although it might also be the lighting.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Here’s little big ms Constance Cartable


----------



## tinkerbell68

Grocery shopping with my vraiment adorable little B. Note grocery bag stuffed into my H tote


----------



## Lizvan

Swedishstyle said:


> Love! Is that Etain or etoupe?


thank you.. it's etoupe..


----------



## LouiseCPH

For day: So Kelly 22
For night: Mini Mosaique (and charniere belt & lipstick….)


----------



## WKN

LouiseCPH said:


> For day: So Kelly 22
> For night: Mini Mosaique (and charniere belt & lipstick….)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208705
> View attachment 5208706


So on point! Lovely!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi, this is me coming home from a 3 hour parent teacher conference with my vintage Kelly 32 retourne, a Twilly on the handle and the Rose Boise lipstick.


----------



## Bb_atx

Having a tonal moment waiting for my 35th week prenatal appointment.


----------



## bisousx

Ootd with lindy verso 26 (swift / jaune amber / gold / phw)


----------



## Pampelmuse

LouiseCPH said:


> For day: So Kelly 22
> For night: Mini Mosaique (and charniere belt & lipstick….)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208705
> View attachment 5208706


You look great, LouiseCPH! May I ask which scarf you are wearing? TIA


----------



## vsmr

Thought I’d take this baby for a ride…


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

Heading out to dinner!


----------



## LouiseCPH

WKN said:


> So on point! Lovely!


Thank you


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi, this is me coming home from a 3 hour parent teacher conference with my vintage Kelly 32 retourne, a Twilly on the handle and the Rose Boise lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208839


Love your jacket! You look fabulous!


----------



## boomer1234

Bb_atx said:


> Having a tonal moment waiting for my 35th week prenatal appointment.


I had my 35th week appt today too! But wasn’t carrying any h today


----------



## LouiseCPH

Pampelmuse said:


> You look great, LouiseCPH! May I ask which scarf you are wearing? TIA



Thank you! The scarf is ‘Colliers de Chiens’


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Ethengdurst said:


> Pico 18, Rodeo And Chypre Sandals for lunch date with family
> View attachment 5207295


Gorgeous congratulations


----------



## diane278

Back at the framers. Despite being out of both wall space & cash, I ended up back here, yet again….


----------



## Lizvan

Late post.. one of the first dine out after the recent lockdown.. i’m really loving this kelly cut


----------



## grismouette

Waiting in line at the post office today in my sheepskin Oran sandals and my bf in his chrome hearts Birkenstocks


----------



## mcpro




----------



## periogirl28

Carrying one member of my Sakura family. Plume in Swift, Chypre sandals.


----------



## JavaJo

tinkerbell68 said:


> Grocery shopping with my vraiment adorable little B. Note grocery bag stuffed into my H tote
> View attachment 5207831


Love that Parisian grocery carts come with a bag hook  perfect place for the B to “hang”


----------



## sf_newyorker

For many baseball fans in the Bay Area, this month is affectionately called _Orange October_. And today, the NL West title could belong to San Francisco again.

​
Good luck and go my Giants!


----------



## garçon_H

Fall palette!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Seen at a local park  Some lovely guy with a great handbag, fun bracelets and an extremely beautiful dog  
At least he knows how to wear Evelyn the right way!   




Well, Pixel was tired. Full morning of sniffing, running, socialising. Then puppy school and lunch!  Germany can be so fabulous this way!  You can take your dog with you anywhere. We love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro




----------



## AnEyefortheBest

diane278 said:


> Since I finally got my Birkin back out so I could stare at the sterling hardware, I might as well take her out to get a Acai Bowl.
> View attachment 5192040


Her hardware is to die for! So so beautiful


----------



## Antje_MUC

Bolide 25 @Munich airport Senator Lounge… I spotted some Birkins later on, but must say I am happier with my Bolide …


----------



## LouiseCPH

Less than glamorous airport photo


----------



## littleblackbag

Antje_MUC said:


> Bolide 25 @Munich airport Senator Lounge… I spotted some Birkins later on, but must say I am happier with my Bolide …
> View attachment 5213159


I'd be happy with your Bolide!


----------



## hers4eva

Antje_MUC said:


> Bolide 25 @Munich airport Senator Lounge… I spotted some Birkins later on, but must say I am happier with my Bolide …
> View attachment 5213159



I love  her too   
A very special bag…


----------



## tadhana

Waiting for my tea


----------



## stripesfreckles




----------



## callais

Antje_MUC said:


> Bolide 25 @Munich airport Senator Lounge… I spotted some Birkins later on, but must say I am happier with my Bolide …
> View attachment 5213159



This is such a beautiful shade of green! I miss travelling. May I know if this is the mini or the 25? Thanks


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Antje_MUC said:


> Bolide 25 @Munich airport Senator Lounge… I spotted some Birkins later on, but must say I am happier with my Bolide …
> View attachment 5213159



Such a nice color! For some reason, I am really attracted to green these days and this one's very pretty! Oh, how I miss the times when we were flying often enough to keep our Senator status  It was not a bad way to get through the airports (at least in Germany), is it?  On the other hand, there are so many alternatives these days.


----------



## Sferics

mcpro said:


> View attachment 5211640


May I ask, what is this food?


----------



## Antje_MUC

callais said:


> This is such a beautiful shade of green! I miss travelling. May I know if this is the mini or the 25? Thanks


It is the 25 in Menthe. It is very beautiful, but it took me a while to figure out how to combine it. I bought it in May and wore it the first time on this weekend trip. The background of the Lounge bathroom is not very glamorous but it hat a large mirror to take a picture… I bought the Dior scarf especially to wear with this bag, as it was getting too colorful with my Hermes cashmeres … (also a good match for the Hermes sneakers)


----------



## sf_newyorker

Heading into



the workweek



like a Bolide!​


----------



## mcpro

Sferics said:


> May I ask, what is this food?


Hi, It's mango with coconut noddles.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Been wearing this dress and hat a lot


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

H ride


----------



## sf_newyorker

_It’s baaack…_

_

_
The pinch hitter for the day (Bolide was caught in last night’s rainy commute ).​



A clutch performer in any arena…​



…with stats that include batting in the all important Comic Con vaccination wristband early in the game. ​


----------



## Mapoon

sf_newyorker said:


> _It’s baaack…_
> 
> _
> View attachment 5215433
> _
> The pinch hitter for the day (Bolide was caught in last night’s rainy commute ).​
> 
> View attachment 5215435
> 
> A clutch performer in any arena…​
> 
> View attachment 5215434
> 
> …with stats that include batting in the all important Comic Con vaccination wristband early in the game.​


Have so much fun!!!


----------



## Chrismin

Echapee earrings for anniversary !


----------



## Chrismin

Bb_atx said:


> Having a tonal moment waiting for my 35th week prenatal appointment.


love teh color of your lindy


----------



## Chrismin

LouiseCPH said:


> Massai PM and ‘Astrologie’ (one of few prints I have in more than one color way )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203733


love your shoes too
where are they from?


----------



## LouiseCPH

Chrismin said:


> love your shoes too
> where are they from?


Thank you - they are very old Prada


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

New Pegase and B25


----------



## callais

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> New Pegase and B25
> 
> View attachment 5216914


Love the blue with the twilly!! May I know which shade of blue the B is?


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

callais said:


> Love the blue with the twilly!! May I know which shade of blue the B is?


 it is Bleu Buit


----------



## lilmonkey

A feu b30 in the country!


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Echapee earrings for anniversary !
> View attachment 5216715



They look great on you!  Happy anniversary!


----------



## pinky7129

LouiseCPH said:


> Less than glamorous airport photo
> View attachment 5213183



Which bag is this? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you !!


loh said:


> They look great on you!  Happy anniversary!


----------



## LouiseCPH

pinky7129 said:


> Which bag is this? It’s gorgeous!


Thank you! It’s a So Kelly 22. Inexplicably, it is discontinued - I think it is one of the absolute best H bags in terms of aesthetics and usability. You can find them on the pre-loved market


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pampelmuse

Happy friday everyone!


----------



## boomer1234

Etoupe pico 18 at my 36 week ob appt! Love this bag


----------



## Loveandlight

jen943 said:


> Another Autumn-inspired photo
> View attachment 5205080


Lovely, is this Barenia leather?


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Introduced my New horse to miss Menthe ML


----------



## hers4eva

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Introduced my New horse to miss Menthe ML
> View attachment 5218032
> View attachment 5218033



both match beautifully … love the colors


----------



## Tanna69

Shoulder Birkin II in Paris ...


----------



## LouiseCPH

Finally the weekend! Bolide 27 and CSGM ‘Jeu de Omnibus Remix’


----------



## momasaurus

How much H is “too much H”? I used to limit myself to 3 things, but went overboard yesterday with earrings, Tohu Bohu scarf, grand Loop necklace, Rouge H K28, and boots (not pictured).


----------



## nymeria

I think you look great, as the colors all blend! And who would ever argue with that bag?


----------



## bagnut1

momasaurus said:


> How much H is “too much H”? I used to limit myself to 3 things, but went overboard yesterday with earrings, Tohu Bohu scarf, grand Loop necklace, Rouge H K28, and boots (not pictured).


Fantastic outfit!  Can I ask about the K strap?


----------



## momasaurus

nymeria said:


> I think you look great, as the colors all blend! And who would ever argue with that bag?


Thanks! I've had the bag for years, but every time I wear it, I fall in love again....


----------



## momasaurus

bagnut1 said:


> Fantastic outfit!  Can I ask about the K strap?


I got it because of a suggestion by @jyyanks several years ago - it's Rebecca Minkoff (guitar strap, I guess?) - super useful for this K and my bolide too!


----------



## diane278

Off to breakfast with my etain tpm and a wrinkled sweater….why did it take me so long to realize how practical this little bag is?


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> Off to breakfast with my etain tpm and a wrinkled sweater….why did it take me so long to realize how practical this little bag is?
> 
> View attachment 5218550



Love the Etain! ❤️ Diff bag, but this post is so comfortingly familiar to me!


----------



## Ladybaga

LouiseCPH said:


> Finally the weekend! Bolide 27 and CSGM ‘Jeu de Omnibus Remix’
> View attachment 5218345


ANOTHER amazing outfit! I adore your style!!! (You always look so chic.)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love the Etain! ❤ Diff bag, but this post is so comfortingly familiar to me!


It may be because all my clothes are basically the same.…one result of buying things in multiples. I’m  so close to wearing a ”uniform”_, _I might as well have joined the military!


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> It may be because all my clothes are basically the same.…one result of buying things in multiples. I’m  so close to wearing a ”uniform”_, _I might as well have joined the military!



No, not the clothes… just a familiar “feel”, except it’s not a Lauren or a Nodini (which I always loved to see!). Although I get it on the multiples, I do the same when I find a top I like!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ladybaga said:


> ANOTHER amazing outfit! I adore your style!!! (You always look so chic.)


THANK YOU - you are so kind to say! I love tpf, it is good for my ego


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Another week, another handbag, but the same restaurant after puppy school and a very busy morning in nature. Pixel is now almost 9 month sold so I guess, technically, no longer a puppy. But he is still such a puppy to us!   

How NOT to like Germany? ( That is, if you manage to forget the weather from November to about the end of May...).We get to take our pup with us almost everywhere! And we go nowhere else   Of course, we travel with full caravan: one of our Evelyns is completely dedicated to Pixel: we always have dog treats in there, water, poo bags, special aloe vera soaked butt-wipes just in case, his favourite toy, a couple of chew bones, extra warm coat - you know - just basics for an IG  Evelyn is just the best dog bag ever

The only place better for the dogs and your Hermes gear? - France of course  I always soo loved it when the waiter invariably brought my dog some water before even asking what we'd like to have


----------



## bagnut1

MaryAndDogs said:


> Another week, another handbag, but the same restaurant after puppy school and a very busy morning in nature. Pixel is now almost 9 month sold so I guess, technically, no longer a puppy. But he is still such a puppy to us!
> 
> How NOT to like Germany? ( That is, if you manage to forget the weather from November to about the end of May...).We get to take our pup with us almost everywhere! And we go nowhere else   Of course, we travel with full caravan: one of our Evelyns is completely dedicated to Pixel: we always have dog treats in there, water, poo bags, special aloe vera soaked butt-wipes just in case, his favourite toy, a couple of chew bones, extra warm coat - you know - just basics for an IG  Evelyn is just the best dog bag ever
> 
> The only place better for the dogs and your Hermes gear? - France of course  I always soo loved it when the waiter invariably brought my dog some water before even asking what we'd like to have
> View attachment 5219184


Beautiful pup!

❤️❤️❤️❤️France in general but especially for their dog friendliness.


----------



## bagnut1

MaryAndDogs said:


> Another week, another handbag, but the same restaurant after puppy school and a very busy morning in nature. Pixel is now almost 9 month sold so I guess, technically, no longer a puppy. But he is still such a puppy to us!
> 
> How NOT to like Germany? ( That is, if you manage to forget the weather from November to about the end of May...).We get to take our pup with us almost everywhere! And we go nowhere else  Of course, we travel with full caravan: one of our Evelyns is completely dedicated to Pixel: we always have dog treats in there, water, poo bags, special aloe vera soaked butt-wipes just in case, his favourite toy, a couple of chew bones, extra warm coat - you know - just basics for an IG  Evelyn is just the best dog bag ever
> 
> The only place better for the dogs and your Hermes gear? - France of course  I always soo loved it when the waiter invariably brought my dog some water before even asking what we'd like to have
> View attachment 5219184


And oh gosh was so enamored of Pixel I didn’t at first notice your amazing B and Pegasse!


----------



## MainlyBailey

During my visit to Portland ME- getting on the sunset cruise to enjoy some wine!


----------



## MainlyBailey

At the Baltimore aquarium


----------



## MainlyBailey

Not the best pic of her but my etain B30 at the winery with our foster pup (who ended up getting adopted by the winery’s manager!!)


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Using twillies to wear my epsom bleu electrique Kelly wallet as crossbody. Swift bamboo cdc ghw to complement it. Happy Sunday!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hot Pink to boost up Sunday mood


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Hot Pink to boost up Sunday mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219399


You are so beautiful! I love the way you used your maxi twilly and mors ring to make a belt.  I need to copy this idea!
Thank you for sharing this photo.


----------



## scndlslv

Attending the Veuve Clicquot Polo Classic in LA last week


----------



## H’sKisses

tlamdang08 said:


> Hot Pink to boost up Sunday mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219399



I love everything about this!


----------



## sf_newyorker

To the place that makes me as giddy as walking into the local H.



.



.




And it just wouldn’t be _me _if I didn’t add…



…some rando mandos.



And a nod to the greatest (in my book).​


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Evescot

Beloved mini K for dinner accompaniment at hotel break.  (Long time since using suitcase - I forgot key combination!)


----------



## Summerof89

MK in quebracho with H cashmere for a sunny day


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> You are so beautiful! I love the way you used your maxi twilly and mors ring to make a belt.  I need to copy this idea!
> Thank you for sharing this photo.





Hershey'sKisses said:


> I love everything about this!


Thank you so much


----------



## 880

Buffalo Dalmatian bag with Dior t shirt, shoes, hermes navy charcoal gray leather sleeved baseball jacket 2021, and chanel skirt from my closet, from 2002

bag is custom, entirely hand stitched by Duret.com. Hides are H leather, chosen by me out of three choices. Even the dust bag was hand stitched leather, a work of art.

I was inspired by @Tasha1 to order remotely and by @TraceySH in @Tasha1 ’s thread





						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## canto bight

880 said:


> Buffalo Dalmatian bag with Dior t shirt, shoes, hermes jacket and chanel skirt from my closet, from 2002
> 
> bag is custom, entirely hand stitched by Duret.com. Hides are H leather, chosen by me out of three choices. Even the dust bag was hand stitched leather, a work of art.
> 
> View attachment 5219818
> View attachment 5219819



Hands down the coolest style.


----------



## DR2014

MainlyBailey said:


> During my visit to Portland ME- getting on the sunset cruise to enjoy some wine!


Love your style in all these pics!


----------



## MainlyBailey

DR2014 said:


> Love your style in all these pics!


You’re too kind! I’m getting back into my TPF groove and this made my day. Thank you!!


----------



## Ladybaga

880 said:


> Buffalo Dalmatian bag with Dior t shirt, shoes, hermes navy charcoal gray leather sleeved baseball jacket 2021, and chanel skirt from my closet, from 2002
> 
> bag is custom, entirely hand stitched by Duret.com. Hides are H leather, chosen by me out of three choices. Even the dust bag was hand stitched leather, a work of art.
> 
> I was inspired by @Tasha1 to order remotely and by @TraceySH in @Tasha1 ’s thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219818
> View attachment 5219819


You look fabulous! I love this entire ensemble. (You must come style me one day!) Congrats on such a lovely bag, too!


----------



## diane278

It was extremely windy this evening, so I dug out a losange for my walk. Yeah, it’s pretty wrinkled, but then so am I….


----------



## minami

Really love everything here ❤️ Esp mini kellys 

wearing my MS mini rivale the other day stacked with cartier juc and dior





with etoupe GP at Tiffany’s


----------



## sf_newyorker

a return to reality and routine made bearable with the right handbag


​


----------



## xiaoxiao

Re-vamping an old sweater with a somewhat new belt. Never thought dior wld work with the old sweater so well! Thanks for letting me share ladies and have a great week ahead.


----------



## 880

xiaoxiao said:


> Re-vamping an old sweater with a somewhat new belt. Never thought dior wld work with the old sweater so well! Thanks for letting me share ladies and have a great week ahead.


Love this whole look (fabulous ring; sweater; belt; bag, all fantastic)  but especially your gorgeous hair! Hugs


----------



## allanrvj

xiaoxiao said:


> Re-vamping an old sweater with a somewhat new belt. Never thought dior wld work with the old sweater so well! Thanks for letting me share ladies and have a great week ahead.


love your hair


----------



## xiaoxiao

Awwwww @880 and @allanrvj for noticing!!! I decided that this year I will take care of myself better…. Have learned how to do my hair and makeup  Thanks so much, really made my day.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## allanrvj

xiaoxiao said:


> Awwwww @880 and @allanrvj for noticing!!! I decided that this year I will take care of myself better…. Have learned how to do my hair and makeup  Thanks so much, really made my day.


I remember your modeling picture of a CSGM shawl in front of a dirty mirror from 10+ years ago. you were still a kid back then. look at you now


----------



## xiaoxiao

allanrvj said:


> I remember your modeling picture of a CSGM shawl in front of a dirty mirror from 10+ years ago. you were still a kid back then. look at you now



omg yes!!!! I remember that as well  still in front of a dirty mirror, albeit with slight better hair  sigh. We literally grew up with TPF, didn’t we?


----------



## tlamdang08

Today@myhstore
Short from SS2018, Sweater from SS2019
And kelly25


----------



## birkinbaguette

Few months back in London during summer ☺️


----------



## lulilu

pinky7129 said:


> Which bag is this? It’s gorgeous!





LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you! It’s a So Kelly 22. Inexplicably, it is discontinued - I think it is one of the absolute best H bags in terms of aesthetics and usability. You can find them on the pre-loved market


I had a beautiful one in bleu nuit (or another dark blue) when they first came out.  The problem I found is that the turn key clasp hits your arm when you have it on your shoulder.  It would give me bruises.  So I ended up selling it.  Love the shape.  It's a little deep and you can find yourself digging around for stuff.


----------



## diane278

Took my Etain TPM for a walk earlier. ……I’m trying to get more expercise…..


----------



## LouiseCPH

lulilu said:


> I had a beautiful one in bleu nuit (or another dark blue) when they first came out.  The problem I found is that the turn key clasp hits your arm when you have it on your shoulder.  It would give me bruises.  So I ended up selling it.  Love the shape.  It's a little deep and you can find yourself digging around for stuff.


Hmm…I have neither of these issues. I can imagine the GM would be quite deep, but my 22 is just right


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Green in fall


----------



## TeeCee77

Outting with Mini k


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## LouiseCPH

I am wearing my new-to-me charniere belt in burgundy for the first time today - tone-in-tone with a splash of color that is Nigel Peake ‘On a Summer Day’.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And more color with outerwear, So Kelly 22 and CSGM (the name escapes me)


And finally for your viewing pleasure, a close-up of the bag (that’s why we are all here, right?)


----------



## Tonimichelle

Took Brigitte (and DH!) to see Bond today


----------



## MoyJoy

I was taking a pic of the Apple Watch 7 I picked up this morning and Evie was like “ooooh me too!”


----------



## Meta

LouiseCPH said:


> And more color with outerwear, So Kelly 22 and CSGM (the name escapes me)
> View attachment 5223708


It's L' Arbre du Vent


----------



## LouiseCPH

Meta said:


> It's L' Arbre du Vent


Ah, yes - thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Took my Etain TPM for a walk earlier. ……I’m trying to get more expercise…..
> View attachment 5222338


Lovely picture, like a framed piece of art


----------



## Hillychristie

Coconut ice cream and Constance. TGIF


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Choosing for horse of the day


----------



## diane278

When your late afternoon walk includes throwing your little bag into flowers and taking photos. (And trying to accomplish this while no one is around to see your crazy antics…..)


----------



## Vivien Lee

Hillychristie said:


> Coconut ice cream and Constance. TGIF
> View attachment 5224258


May I ask what color and leather your constance is? It's so beautiful!


----------



## Hillychristie

Vivien Lee said:


> May I ask what color and leather your constance is? It's so beautiful!


It's box calf in rouge H. Thank you


----------



## nymeria

Hillychristie said:


> Coconut ice cream and Constance. TGIF
> View attachment 5224258


Both your bag and the ice cream are yummy!


----------



## periogirl28

Black Box Egee + Lanvin out for a dinner date with DH.


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out for fresh air


----------



## maria28

First time back in the airport and traveling by plane since the pandemic started last year.

The Kelly32 is perfect size to fit all the extra masks, sanitizer, toiletries, passport, etc.


----------



## maria28

One from last weekend: with my vintage Constance before heading out to dinner


----------



## grismouette

Out today!


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5224841
> View attachment 5224843
> 
> Black Box Egee + Lanvin out for a dinner date with DH.


Love LOVE this entire ensemble! You look gorgeous and hope you had an amazing time!

@maria28, safe travels with your snow white  kelly 32! 

@grismouette, love the relaxed look of your Constance

@diane278, love all your pics!


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> Love LOVE this entire ensemble! You look gorgeous and hope you had an amazing time!
> 
> @maria28, safe travels with your snow white  kelly 32!
> 
> @grismouette, love the relaxed look of your Constance
> 
> @diane278, love all your pics!


Thank you. The restaurant is by Mauro Colagreco, with his chef of 10 years running it here. We had signature dishes from his Michelin-starred Mirazur.


----------



## BB8

Out for lunch, with my Legends peeking out. I hadn't realized they matched my Reissue so well when I purchased them!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LouiseCPH

maria28 said:


> One from last weekend: with my vintage Constance before heading out to dinner


You look lovely


----------



## thyme

Belle-Ile cap, Veo boots and Kelly


----------



## nvie

Beating Monday Blues


----------



## bagnut1

nvie said:


> Beating Monday Blues
> 
> View attachment 5226457


Love your U’s and pen collection. Can I ask about the pen case?


----------



## nvie

bagnut1 said:


> Love your U’s and pen collection. Can I ask about the pen case?


6-pen roll from Desa Heritage made of batik, ordered from a local stationery store, they ship worldwide. There are many designs, check them out at https://www.pengallery.com.my/desa-heritage-batik-textile-pen-wrap-for-six-pens-design-g/


----------



## maria28

LouiseCPH said:


> You look lovely


Thank you


----------



## labelo

Carre Kantha shawl and Sesame Mini Evie. You can really see the mustard undertones in Sesame next to these pants.


----------



## sf_newyorker

My Monday Work Motivation 



Wearing some *H*ermes *& M*ando​


----------



## BowieFan1971

About to go out…


----------



## somadossi

self-medication for autumnal depression


----------



## diane278

Yes….I’m back at the framer.  Hoping to hang a small piece inside a closet once it gets built out.…which, if I’m lucky, is only another month or two away.  



Geez…I’ve sure been hard on that latch….look at those scratches!


----------



## Book Worm

Enjoying the new Evelyne TPM


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Vintage Kelly sport GM and Kelly ostrich 32 in gold  Hope you like the bags.


----------



## BB8

Brunching.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5198846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week in outfits:  Fall Edition  Yes, I do wear white after Labour Day
> 
> Forgot 1 more
> View attachment 5198878


Love your outfits and of course, you’re 24/24 is amazing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## couturequeen

Small Echappee earrings are great for layering


----------



## 5footeratwork

Constance mini in gold swift. Haven't exactly taken her out yet but she's been in every corner of the house by now


----------



## TeeCee77

Work companion for the day


----------



## Antje_MUC

It seems I only get out to fly elsewhere … My 20 year old Kelly Ado in Munich Senator Lounge …


----------



## minami

Had to post this, the barista made a Pegasus latte ❤️ When I went in with my Pegase on my GP


----------



## Pampelmuse

Finally weekend!


----------



## LouiseCPH

I was with my So Kelly 22 menthe in the ‘Hermes in themaking’ exibition today. It was great .

A craftsman was working on restoring a Kelly bag, and she explained (through a translator) that only after working at a factory producing bags in more than ten years are you qualified to repair bag as well! She also showed a before and after of corners of a Kelly, and the change was really impressing. On the red wall behind the counter you see the different brushes used for restoring different colors of leather.

I definitely recommend the exhibition - apparently it will travel the world after being in Copenhagen


----------



## mcwee

With my new Kelly and watch today.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I‘m surprised by how much I love the Birkin. At first I was hesistant to even order it because of the price but so happy I did. Enjoy the weekend dear community!


----------



## Christofle

Kuschelnudde said:


> I‘m surprised by how much I love the Birkin. At first I was hesistant to even order it because of the price but so happy I did. Enjoy the weekend dear community!


It’s functional, personalized and a great colour combo, what’s not to like?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Vert Cypress K32 at the salon


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Christofle said:


> It’s functional, personalized and a great colour combo, what’s not to like?



love the rationality.


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting to be seated


----------



## sf_newyorker

One hundred percent grateful!



After I successfully scanned my ballots, several poll workers came up to tell me that I was the 100th voter at that particular scanning station.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagnut1

sf_newyorker said:


> One hundred percent grateful!
> 
> View attachment 5231114
> 
> After I successfully scanned my ballots, several poll workers came up to tell me that I was the 100th voter at that particular scanning station.


Nice!  I’m voting Monday you’ve made me contemplate which bag to bring!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Dressed for my first excursion and meal out since returning to the States as I’ve been nose to the grindstone. And yes, I stole my DH’s scarf ☺️


----------



## mcwee

Out with Evelyn today.


----------



## 1LV

tinkerbell68 said:


> Dressed for my first excursion and meal out since returning to the States as I’ve been nose to the grindstone. And yes, I stole my DH’s scarf ☺
> View attachment 5231203


I really like the bag but I love your hair!


----------



## Ania

With my new gold kelly and the L’Ombrelle Magique CGSM


----------



## ny.lon

Hospital appointment (on a Sunday...) so wore a few H things to cheer me up. The lighting was terrible... but at least they had a full-length mirror


----------



## _Moravia_

ny.lon said:


> Hospital appointment (on a Sunday...) so wore a few H things to cheer me up. The lighting was terrible... but at least they had a full-length mirror
> 
> View attachment 5231595



Great photo @ny.lon. I love the shade of blue of your scarf and the way that you've tied it. What is the sizing of your scarf?


----------



## tlamdang08

Gateway day


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Home Decor !

more to come, it is her temporary setting! A A beautiful custom H Plates display will be finished soon


----------



## Muffin_Top

I am so proud of my folding, I have to share it with true specialists


----------



## _gelato_

Ania said:


> With my new gold kelly and the L’Ombrelle Magique CGSM


The K32 looks so perfectly proportioned on you!


----------



## Ania

_gelato_ said:


> The K32 looks so perfectly proportioned on you!


Thank you very much


----------



## somadossi

Weekend-trip to my daughter


----------



## diane278

It’s been a while since I have carried a clutch. So today I decided to take one to a dr appt, since it seems our apocalyptic rain storm has finished with my area.


----------



## TC1

About to head out for supper w the fam. Evelyne GM, Behapi and belt


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 5footeratwork

Absolutely my most used and abused bag, the Roulis mini (beton evercolor/gold hardware). I'm amazed at how well she's holding up


----------



## tlamdang08

Blending in


----------



## DR2014

Ania said:


> With my new gold kelly and the L’Ombrelle Magique CGSM


Twins on the gold kelly, and I love your sneakers too! Would you share where you got them?


----------



## Ania

DR2014 said:


> Twins on the gold kelly, and I love your sneakers too! Would you share where you got them?


Thank you very much  they are Tod’s from a few seasons back


----------



## sf_newyorker

Whispers to self with some conviction: _“We’re not afraid of the rain.”


_


----------



## _Moravia_

tlamdang08 said:


> Blending in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232806



This is a great shot!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wanted to use the barenia but too lazy to change bag right before a school run… loving everyone’s autumn colors so thought to add my own as well. Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

xiaoxiao said:


> Wanted to use the barenia but too lazy to change bag right before a school run… loving everyone’s autumn colors so thought to add my own as well. Happy Tuesday everyone!


l o v e  your outfit! Très cool!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> l o v e  your outfit! Très cool!


seconded! You look fantastic!


----------



## 880

xiaoxiao said:


> Wanted to use the barenia but too lazy to change bag right before a school run… loving everyone’s autumn colors so thought to add my own as well. Happy Tuesday everyone!


Third! Love everything plus the Dior jeans! You look amazing!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you so much for letting me share ladies!!


lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> l o v e  your outfit! Très cool!



 



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> seconded! You look fantastic!



Thanks MHHB! 



880 said:


> Third! Love everything plus the Dior jeans! You look amazing!



Haha knew you wld notice! Thank you so much my dear @880. I told a good friend that I truly know how to choose clothes that hides my, um, areas that need to be improved.  it is a blessing and a cruse at the same time  The couture jeans is truly flattering, hope you wld give them a try too.


----------



## periogirl28

Getting ready for winter action. Check, clean, polish, air, these are Jumpings and Neos. Gotta find my Joyeuse.


----------



## victoroliveira




----------



## tinkerbell68

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 5234011


Great look! Valentino sneakers? They provide the perfect finishing touch!


----------



## victoroliveira

tinkerbell68 said:


> Great look! Valentino sneakers? They provide the perfect finishing touch!


Yes!! I love them. Super comfortable, simple but so stylish!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcwee

Attempted to tie as rose. Doesn't seems very successful.


----------



## xiaoxiao

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 5234011



oh I absolutely adore the colors on you!


----------



## sandra5340

xiaoxiao said:


> Wanted to use the barenia but too lazy to change bag right before a school run… loving everyone’s autumn colors so thought to add my own as well. Happy Tuesday everyone!


this outfit is so chic! love the colour of your Birkin


----------



## 880

Hermés sellier baseball jacket; H cardigan;Craie mini della cavalleria; Wolford leggings and blue shearling Birkenstock’s
Chanel Lesage Boucle shearling coat fall 2021; 32 Sellier Kelly, Bordeaux, brushed phw  by @docride; doc martens (Dior denim dress) 
Dior leopard knit jacket and twill dress, fall 2021; etoupe 30B phw;
Chanel 2006 lesage cardigan; Dior t shirt; 3x1 waxed cotton skirt (vintage from my own closet 2011); same 32 Kelly for day (at Dior for our best friends and his fiance’s wedding tuxedos); and, vintage H crocodile chaine d’ancre clutch for dinner out


----------



## xiaoxiao

880 said:


> Hermés sellier baseball jacket; H cardigan;Craie mini della cavalleria; Wolford leggings and blue shearling Birkenstock’s
> Chanel Lesage Boucle shearling coat fall 2021; 32 Sellier Kelly, Bordeaux, brushed phw  by @docride; doc martens (Dior denim dress)
> Dior leopard knit jacket and twill dress, fall 2021; etoupe 30B phw;
> Chanel 2006 lesage cardigan; Dior t shirt; 3x1 waxed cotton skirt (vintage from my own closet 2011); same 32 Kelly for day (at Dior for our best friends and his fiance’s wedding tuxedos); and, vintage H crocodile chaine d’ancre clutch for dinner out
> View attachment 5234898
> View attachment 5234902
> View attachment 5234903
> View attachment 5234904
> View attachment 5234906
> View attachment 5234971
> View attachment 5234899



 absolutely


----------



## LouiseCPH

Experimenting with mirror selfie - wearing mini Mosaique and CSGM ‘Jungle love’


----------



## diane278

Today…..gold Evie tpm.…..on my way out to run some very boring errands….(but they’re more fun carrying a new bag…..)


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Today…..gold Evie tpm.…..on my way out to run some very boring errands….(but they’re more fun carrying a new bag…..)
> View attachment 5235363


Great new bag, Diane! I’m partial to gold bags (which means I need another something  ).


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> Today…..gold Evie tpm.…..on my way out to run some very boring errands….(but they’re more fun carrying a new bag…..)
> View attachment 5235363



Love it!  And I agree - a new bag can make anything more exciting, even sheltering in place.


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> Today…..gold Evie tpm.…..on my way out to run some very boring errands….(but they’re more fun carrying a new bag…..)
> View attachment 5235363



LOVE. I need something in Gold!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Pair for tomorrow


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> Great new bag, Diane! I’m partial to gold bags (which means I need another something  ).


I’m hoping to stop with this one…. but who knows? 



loh said:


> Love it!  And I agree - a new bag can make anything more exciting, even sheltering in place.


True! Even pairing them with faux suede jeans….hell, let’s just say it: even pairing them with *fake *suede jeans!     



Hershey'sKisses said:


> LOVE. I need something in Gold!


We’ll, don’t look at me if you’re wanting to be talked out of it! I‘ve been on a ’gold’ high all day….


----------



## Mapoon

Using my mini Evelyn with a coloured insert pairing with my tea time twilly to go see my SA to pick up my birthday bag


----------



## sf_newyorker

_in the spirit of the weekend


_​


----------



## Book Worm

Mapoon said:


> Using my mini Evelyn with a coloured insert pairing with my tea time twilly to go see my SA to pick up my birthday bag


Is that an etain w/phw? Lovely color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Picking up my first AP yesterday. Can’t believe it arrived within a week!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

..lunch at Sky Garden (Fenchurch) in London...what a view..


----------



## diane278

I may have fallen in love with _gold_….barenia Aline.

And, yes….this lazy girl is wearing the same jeans as I wore yesterday. (I love days when I don’t spill anything!)


----------



## PrincessTingTing

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Pair for tomorrow
> View attachment 5235807


Oh my gosh so beautiful - what color is this?


----------



## tlamdang08

free time of the day (at my local Korean boutique )


----------



## navicular

Before the day starts


----------



## Mapoon

Book Worm said:


> Is that an etain w/phw? Lovely color.


No dear, it’s noir with gold hardware. Thank you so much!


----------



## ny.lon

_Moravia_ said:


> Great photo @ny.lon. I love the shade of blue of your scarf and the way that you've tied it. What is the sizing of your scarf?


Sorry for the delay, work has been crazy! This is the 140cm CSGM, with just a bias fold to neatly reduce the large format, and lazily wrapped around.


----------



## pkwc2

B30 in BF owning its own table at a Dior fitting room. Bag is full with snacks for my LO


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

PrincessTingTing said:


> Oh my gosh so beautiful - what color is this?


She is Menthe


----------



## TC1




----------



## OuiCestLaVie

New manicure that matches my K25, totally unplanned


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## xiaoxiao

casual Sunday out with the family


----------



## getbetterwithH

A little bit of Hermès in action on Halloween. I just dropped off my daughter at a small party and threw on an older carré 90 to pose as a (stylish) witch.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Before that we went out for lunch and it was a box leather Drag 26 kind of day today. Love the structure of this bag.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## iamyumi

It makes me smile on a hectic day


----------



## Croisette7

getbetterwithH said:


> A little bit of Hermès in action on Halloween. I just dropped of my daughter at a small party and threw on an older carré 90 to pose as a (stylish) witch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238103
> 
> 
> Before that we went out for lunch and it was a Drag 26 kind of day today. Love the structure of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5238128


Your Drag is precious, the Ceres scarf as well!


----------



## Winiebean

out and about shopping with miss etain


----------



## getbetterwithH

Croisette7 said:


> Your Drag is precious, the Ceres scarf as well!


Thank you! I love the Drag, but it’s usually too small, so lunch outings on a casual Sunday are great. Due to the rigid structure, 26 is pretty small considering our phones and wallets seem to get bigger every few years. 
the scarf was a good deal on Vestiaire. It’s a color combo that I felt worth adding to my collection.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Autumn is very much here so I gave my vintage Kelly a rare day out.
the handle is in a very sorry state so I found an old Valentino maxi-twilly style scarf to cover it and add some strength- I prefer a naked bag but needs must…and apologies in advance for the messy tying of it!


----------



## TeeCee77

Shopping adventure.


----------



## sf_newyorker

donning dessert colors (or in my nerdy head: muted BOBA FETT blue-grey) on a deserted bus destined for downtown​


----------



## _Moravia_

ny.lon said:


> Sorry for the delay, work has been crazy! This is the 140cm CSGM, with just a bias fold to neatly reduce the large format, and lazily wrapped around.



Thanks very much!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Me and my DH in front of our new house. Had to wear my 1956 Kelly 35 to the closing. Such a great day!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

BowieFan1971 said:


> Me and my DH in front of our new house. Had to wear my 1956 Kelly 35 to the closing. Such a great day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239256


Congrats! Everything is beautiful in this picture.


----------



## loh

BowieFan1971 said:


> Me and my DH in front of our new house. Had to wear my 1956 Kelly 35 to the closing. Such a great day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239256



Congrats on your beautiful home!  And your Kelly looks perfect on you.


----------



## tinkerbell68

BowieFan1971 said:


> Me and my DH in front of our new house. Had to wear my 1956 Kelly 35 to the closing. Such a great day!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239256


So awesome...the house and the Kelly and the pic! Congrats!


----------



## JavaJo

OOTD:  This twilly ring ❤️and twilly elevates a rather basic top.


----------



## lianedy

My jumping twilly is finally here  looks so good with my GP 30


----------



## Antje_MUC

Currently my go to bag … the Kelly Ado in a comfy chair in Florence …


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Sufjansaves

With my 20-year-old B30 Ardennes ♥️ First time taking her out


----------



## tlamdang08

Church’s time


----------



## xiaoxiao

Haven’t been able to shed my “Covid 15”, I realized the coat is not as loose as I would normally like outerwear to be, so I improvised and wear it as a warm, rainproof dress instead! Thanks to an OG (if you are reading this post!!!), the belt is perfect for this.


----------



## _gelato_

TeeCee77 said:


> Shopping adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238317


Love your boots! Are they from H?


----------



## lxrac

*Not a purse or whatever but*
*I'm wearing my H Kelly white gold pavé bracelet in action before he goes back to the safe. It's rainy and gloomy where I live so I needed some lights (jewelry lights) lol.*
* *


----------



## cutemitt

Taking Herbag & Rodéo to work


----------



## mcwee

Shopping today. DD first time wearing my scarf out. Me with Kelly.


----------



## loh

mcwee said:


> Shopping today. DD first time wearing my scarf out. Me with Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241407
> View attachment 5241409



Looks like a fabulous time!  You both look great and your daughter wears the scarf well.  My DD is slowing taking over all of my H things also.    Enjoy your girls day!


----------



## Hillychristie

Rose confetti and my rare pink hibiscus blooms  gotta get a pink bag soon ...


----------



## tlamdang08

So beautiful I don’t know if I want to use it or keep it as is  


warmth up fleece pair with capuchin/indigo B25 today


----------



## stripesfreckles

B25 Bronze dore swift



P18 mauve sylvester


----------



## ILQA

From H : Leather and wool baseball jacket, carré 90 Route 24 (men collection), orange alligator CDC , K32 bleu de Prusse, Avantage sneakers. Probably too much of H …
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Did I stick the super*H*ero landing, Cap? Uh, Cap???
.
.
.



••

Have a super weekend!_​


----------



## periogirl28

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Autumn is very much here so I gave my vintage Kelly a rare day out.
> the handle is in a very sorry state so I found an old Valentino maxi-twilly style scarf to cover it and add some strength- I prefer a naked bag but needs must…and apologies in advance for the messy tying of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238263


Love it! Would you not consider asking H to change the handle? It would certainly give back much needed strength and structure. It would also give you a bag to cherish and use worry free for decades to come.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 5242174
> 
> _Did I stick the super*H*ero landing, Cap? Uh, Cap???
> .
> .
> .
> 
> View attachment 5242175
> 
> ••
> 
> Have a super weekend!_​


 Love your active pose


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

A little Friday action; organizing some
of my H SLGs, scarves and bracelets. I’m very happy with my latest purchases; the TIBI box in paprika


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

periogirl28 said:


> Love it! Would you not consider asking H to change the handle? It would certainly give back much needed strength and structure. It would also give you a bag to cherish and use worry free for decades to come.


I did look into it a couple of years ago but from memory the cost was around £800-£1000 and because the leather has some bad cracking on the flap I decided I would rather put the cost of a handle towards another H bag.
If the rest of the bag was in better shape I would have made the investment.
The stitching is still great on the body of the bag but sadly whoever owned it before me let the leather dry out pretty badly and crack-I've lavished a lot of love to get it looking like this.


----------



## Mapoon

Bringing my picotin out for the first time to see my SA to pick up my bingata puppy twilly


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## LouiseCPH

With my new-to-me Halzan 31 on my way out to a fitting for a bright green suit I ordered - because life is too short to wear suits in boring colors!


----------



## hers4eva

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5243019



gorgeous pink angel rodeo


----------



## missBV

Just got my customized watch yesterday. Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## diane278

A losange & an etain TPM. (I finally remembered I had purchased a barenia phone case so I’m using it now….)


----------



## Classy Collector

Today’s outfit featuring Kelly 28 in Trench PHW and black Kelly boots PHW. It’s sunny here but still cold.


----------



## undecided45

Out with my new cape cod watch! Absolutely in love and already thinking about what color/skin straps to order next.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Evescot

Taupe Halzan + Autumn surroundings, outfit and even 450years old building merge beautifully together (@ Shakespeare's Birthplace, UK)


----------



## diane278

Stunning!


----------



## Evescot

diane278 said:


> Stunning!


Thank you, it's such a understated discreet bag but so useful and functional and beautiful - can be quite smart, casual (as you can see above) - I actually enjoy the fact quietly that, most likely nobody around me (including Shakespeare) knows about this bag but me!


----------



## Rouge H

Evescot said:


> Taupe Halzan + Autumn surroundings, outfit and even 450years old building merge beautifully together (@ Shakespeare's Birthplace, UK)
> View attachment 5243738


Looking good-thanks for sharing.


----------



## diane278

I can’t seem to put this etain baby away.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pink_carnation

First time out with my danse des amazones csgm and herbag!


----------



## audreylita

Tooling around with the top down on a cool South Florida night with a vintage 32 HAC.


----------



## Hillychristie

Crossed another milestone in my life, joining Club 50, thankful for the blessings and love


----------



## Purselette

Hillychristie said:


> Crossed another milestone in my life, joining Club 50, thankful for the blessings and love
> View attachment 5244368


Happy 50th Birthday!


----------



## mcwee

Me wearing new bangle and DD wearing Jumbo bracelet in Etoupe


----------



## DR2014

Hillychristie said:


> Crossed another milestone in my life, joining Club 50, thankful for the blessings and love
> View attachment 5244368


Welcome to the club!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_gateway
:-:
pieces


_​


----------



## H’sKisses

pink_carnation said:


> First time out with my danse des amazones csgm and herbag!
> 
> View attachment 5244144



This is a beautiful shawl! Are the colors as “bright” as the website photo? I’m wanting a 140 shawl in a neutral color, and another in a bright/colorful print. For the colorful one I’ve been eyeing this in this color way, Paisley Blossom in gris chine/orange/bleu, or Cosmographia in rose/blanc/bleu. Unfortunately, none of the ones I’m considering are available in store so it’s difficult to make a decision.


----------



## pink_carnation

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This is a beautiful shawl! Are the colors as “bright” as the website photo? I’m wanting a 140 shawl in a neutral color, and another in a bright/colorful print. For the colorful one I’ve been eyeing this in this color way, Paisley Blossom in gris chine/orange/bleu, or Cosmographia in rose/blanc/bleu. Unfortunately, none of the ones I’m considering are available in store so it’s difficult to make a decision.



I would say it's pretty true to the website, though the red border is more orange in person than the true red it appears on my screen, imo. I posted some additional photos in the f/w 2021 thread - it is definitely bright and has a ton of colours so I think it will be fairly easy to pair with items in my wardrobe.

Let me know what you decide to go for!


----------



## H’sKisses

pink_carnation said:


> I would say it's pretty true to the website, though the red border is more orange in person than the true red it appears on my screen, imo. I posted some additional photos in the f/w 2021 thread - it is definitely bright and has a ton of colours so I think it will be fairly easy to pair with items in my wardrobe.
> 
> Let me know what you decide to go for!


 
Thank you! I’m very drawn to the pinks of the Cosmographia but love all the colors in this as well!


----------



## Mapoon

Hillychristie said:


> Crossed another milestone in my life, joining Club 50, thankful for the blessings and love
> View attachment 5244368


Happy birthday!!   My bag twin!


----------



## LVinCali

I used to think of this as a spring/summer bag, but am reframing it as a getting excited for Christmas bag.  (No goodies from Cartier, just getting a ring re-sized.)


----------



## diane278

Early morning trip to the pharmacy.


----------



## hers4eva

LVinCali said:


> I used to think of this as a spring/summer bag, but am reframing it as a getting excited for Christmas bag.  (No goodies from Cartier, just getting a ring re-sized.)
> 
> View attachment 5245286




so stunning


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

diane278 said:


> I can’t seem to put this etain baby away.
> 
> View attachment 5244039


I wouldn’t either!❤️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagnut1

LVinCali said:


> I used to think of this as a spring/summer bag, but am reframing it as a getting excited for Christmas bag.  (No goodies from Cartier, just getting a ring re-sized.)
> 
> View attachment 5245286


Gorgeous!  Bambou?

Love the GHW with the bright green!


----------



## LVinCali

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous!  Bambou?
> 
> Love the GHW with the bright green!



Yes, you are right- it is Bambou and it has foolishly sat in my closet for the last few months.


----------



## Sufjansaves

LVinCali said:


> I used to think of this as a spring/summer bag, but am reframing it as a getting excited for Christmas bag.  (No goodies from Cartier, just getting a ring re-sized.)
> 
> View attachment 5245286



Wow, I am so taken by this color. This will have to go on my wish list.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tempo

Rushing through Decathlon with my most favorite shoping bag, trying to find some gifts for my house staff!


----------



## am2022

Wow  such fun photos !
An oldie here but you don’t appreciate B40 until its travel time again or hauling stuff to work ! ❤️


----------



## diane278

Hoping to get to FedEx before it gets crowded….and later this morning, a desperately needed haircut.


----------



## Tempo

Tempo said:


> Rushing through Decathlon with my most favorite shoping bag, trying to find some gifts for my house staff!
> 
> View attachment 5246289



Mission accomplished! That's what I call a shopping bag. Carries 9 bikinis, 5 swimsuits, 4 swimming trunks plus the usual things like iPhone, wallet, glasses, car keys... (and no, not because I succumbed to the buying frenzy or couldn't decide - I sponsor my housekeeper's children's birthday party) - lol


----------



## ctimec

Bolide Babe


----------



## tlamdang08

Getaway time


----------



## labelo

Day started rough (forgot my toddler's preschool was closed for Veteran's Day and hadn't made plans to take off work!) but took the unexpected day off to book a mid-day Moderna booster!
Mini Evelyne in Sesame has been my go-to quick errand bag.


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Getaway time
> View attachment 5247356


Nice!  Enjoy glamping!


----------



## Classy Collector

Todays outfit sans coat. Pair scarf and bag color.


----------



## tanghuyu

Tempo said:


> Mission accomplished! That's what I call a shopping bag. Carries 9 bikinis, 5 swimsuits, 4 swimming trunks plus the usual things like iPhone, wallet, glasses, car keys... (and no, not because I succumbed to the buying frenzy or couldn't decide - I sponsor my housekeeper's children's birthday party) - lol
> 
> View attachment 5247235


I thought it’s 9 Birkins after a glimpse


----------



## tinkerbell68

Classy Collector said:


> Todays outfit sans coat. Pair scarf and bag color.
> 
> View attachment 5247695


Your B is stunning! May I ask what color she is?


----------



## Classy Collector

tinkerbell68 said:


> Your B is stunning! May I ask what color she is?


Thanks very much! Color is Rouge Grenat. I like it even better for fall/winter.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maria28

Quick selfie before heading out for quick grocery shopping & bubble tea


----------



## Chrismin

Little Hermes to get through a busy Friday !


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Little Hermes to get through a busy Friday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248288
> View attachment 5248289
> View attachment 5248290



OMG, love, love, love this on you!   The orange dress just made me smile. Happy Friday!


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you @loh!  Love this color— makes me feel happy !!


loh said:


> OMG, love, love, love this on you!   The orange dress just made me smile. Happy Friday!


----------



## mcwee

Tonkatsu from Sumikko gurashi just melt my heart ❤.


----------



## ILQA

With my 1973 K32 at a Bocuse brasserie (handle and hardware changed by H spa). Not sure about the leather … natural box ? …


----------



## DR2014

ILQA said:


> With my 1973 K32 at a Bocuse brasserie (handle and hardware changed by H spa). Not sure about the leather … natural box ? …
> View attachment 5249088


Gorgeous Kelly! I also love your strap. I cant seem to find one I like for my gold K.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I got some Christmas shopping done today! Splurged a little on myself, too...  Really enjoyed taking my étrivière with me out and about!


----------



## periogirl28

Really finding the Mini Kelly easy to use. It holds what I need for most days and feels proportionate to my build. When I prefer a longer crossbody strap I swap with those from my TPM Evies. Also suits my travels. Happy Weekend!


----------



## diane278

Saturday afternoon at my house. My outfit for a quick grocery store run: apron; slippers and Evie TPM….I wouldn’t be surprised if the H police came and took my bag away.  (And all I needed was chili powder for a batch of chili I was making.)


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5249605
> 
> Really finding the Mini Kelly easy to use. It holds what I need for most days and feels proportionate to my build. When I prefer a longer crossbody strap I swap with those from my TPM Evies. Also suits my travels. Happy Weekend!


It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> It looks fabulous on you!


Thank you! Mini bags aren't exactly a trend for me. Hahahah!


----------



## DME

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5249605
> 
> Really finding the Mini Kelly easy to use. It holds what I need for most days and feels proportionate to my build. When I prefer a longer crossbody strap I swap with those from my TPM Evies. Also suits my travels. Happy Weekend!



Gorgeous! Everything about this look is great. Is your dress also H?


----------



## periogirl28

DME said:


> Gorgeous! Everything about this look is great. Is your dress also H?


Thank you kindly! That’s my old summer dress from Uniqlo.


----------



## 1LV

diane278 said:


> Saturday afternoon at my house. My outfit for a quick grocery store run: apron; slippers and Evie TPM….I wouldn’t be surprised if the H police came and took my bag away.  (And all I needed was chili powder for a batch of chili I was making.)
> 
> View attachment 5249607


As always, keeping it real and I love it!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Dupsy

LouiseCPH said:


> With my new-to-me Halzan 31 on my way out to a fitting for a bright green suit I ordered - because life is too short to wear suits in boring colors!
> View attachment 5243045



Twins on the CSGM.


----------



## DME

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you kindly! That’s my old summer dress from Uniqlo.



Loving the high-low brand mixing going on! There’s now a Uniqlo in my mall, but I don’t go in; your dress makes me want to check them out.


----------



## periogirl28

DME said:


> Loving the high-low brand mixing going on! There’s now a Uniqlo in my mall, but I don’t go in; your dress makes me want to check them out.


Oh I do this all the time hehe. Uniqlo is my go to for t-shirts and shorts paired with my Chanel jackets and H RTW.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Dupsy said:


> Twins on the CSGM.


I find this CSGM very useful - somehow the colors go with a big chunk of my wardrobe


----------



## yoshikitty

mcwee said:


> Tonkatsu from Sumikko gurashi just melt my heart ❤.
> View attachment 5248763



I love your Tonkatsu, it's so cute and the color goes so well with your bag!


----------



## sf_newyorker

~ sunday centering ~
_(jedi meditation)_
​


----------



## _Moravia_

audreylita said:


> Tooling around with the top down on a cool South Florida night with a vintage 32 HAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244213



Love your HAC (not to mention the sinuous curves of your ride)!


----------



## Tempo

Closing a brand new Kelly properly is always „action“! - lol


----------



## carrie8

Tempo said:


> Closing a brand new Kelly properly is always „action“! - lol
> 
> View attachment 5250491


Damn, now that's what i call some bling!


----------



## ILQA

DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous Kelly! I also love your strap. I cant seem to find one I like for my gold K.


Thank you very much ! 
I use this sesame/blanc/noir strap with this natural K but one in gold/blanc with my gold Bolide 35. In my opinion, the sesame/black one on the gold is less interesting ( and I don’t like much the gold one on the natural box ) . I’m adding pictures if it can help


----------



## DR2014

ILQA said:


> Thank you very much !
> I use this sesame/blanc/noir strap with this natural K but one in gold/blanc with my gold Bolide 35. In my opinion, the sesame/black one on the gold is less interesting ( and I don’t like much the gold one on the natural box ) . I’m adding pictures if it can help
> View attachment 5250550
> View attachment 5250555


Thank you so much! Yes, it is very helpful!!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Took my B to the beach.


----------



## Book Worm

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5250972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my B to the beach.


Oooohhhhh that is giving me palpitations lol


----------



## loh

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5250972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my B to the beach.



I love this photo!  

Hope you enjoyed your time at the beach.  Its's always restorative for me.


----------



## tlamdang08

MiniK/Waiting for a haircut


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5250972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my B to the beach.


I absolutely love this picture too! I couldn’t click on ‘love’ fast enough. One of the things I miss most about my time in California: beaches on foggy/cloudy days (not sunny ones).


----------



## diane278

It’s a cold day here….but there are still errands that need to be run…..


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> It’s a cold day here….but there are still errands that need to be run…..
> 
> View attachment 5251007


I aspire to take such care on my outfits for errands!

(And those shoes are TDF!)


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> MiniK/Waiting for a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250980


Gorgeous, very special bag!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Book Worm said:


> Oooohhhhh that is giving me palpitations lol



I was actually not walking much further... way to scared to fall in.


----------



## LeahLVoes

loh said:


> I love this photo!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your time at the beach.  Its's always restorative for me.



Thank you!  

It is form we too! I just had a couple of really intense weeks and its perfect to recharge. ☺️


----------



## Jing2021

That's really good


----------



## Ladybaga

Hillychristie said:


> Crossed another milestone in my life, joining Club 50, thankful for the blessings and love
> View attachment 5244368


Happy Birthday, and welcome to the club!!!


----------



## Book Worm

DennisLVoes said:


> I was actually not walking much further... way to scared to fall in.


Haha I can totally feel the joy in the stance tho….until my eye reached the B taunting the water…
Enjoyyyyy


----------



## Tempo

carrie8 said:


> Damn, now that's what i call some bling!


Ooh, thank you very much, but I actually wanted you to like my bag - lol!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I aspire to take such care on my outfits for errands!
> 
> (And those shoes are TDF!)


It must be the lighting. I really do wear the same clothes every single day.  A pair of jeans and a tunic. When I see other tpf’ers in their photos, I see so much more variety and color….


----------



## Mapoon

tlamdang08 said:


> MiniK/Waiting for a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250980


Love your bag and amazing sandals too!


----------



## carrie8

Tempo said:


> Ooh, thank you very much, but I actually wanted you to like my bag - lol!


Of course, i like the bag too!! Are you kidding me!


----------



## periogirl28

Casaque K25 and Chanel out to run errands with DH.


----------



## jese1988

My autumnal- H rouge C18


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

In the morning’s unfiltered light, my most practical and used bag.


​


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiaoxiao said:


> casual Sunday out with the family


Absolutely LOVE this!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiaoxiao said:


> Haven’t been able to shed my “Covid 15”, I realized the coat is not as loose as I would normally like outerwear to be, so I improvised and wear it as a warm, rainproof dress instead! Thanks to an OG (if you are reading this post!!!), the belt is perfect for this.


Yes I am!!! Hahahaha!!! Love it!!! I have not lost my COVID baking pounds either.


----------



## tlamdang08

Haven't taken her out for a while. Now is time for her to breathe and shine


----------



## Tonimichelle

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5250972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my B to the beach.


Absolutely love this photo! Love the boots too, Doc Martens?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hermes nail polish in rose incarnat and my brides de gala oran sandals in Kenzo boutique !!


----------



## 880

Etain TPM. Craie mini dell cavalleria. 2 B30s (black barenia B30 and metallic grey vache liege B30, brushed PHW, both by @docride) 28 retourne box kelly. All PHW
RTW 2020-2021, except as listed : dior leopard knit jacket, houndstooth bomber, charcoal leopard jacket and coat, and gaucho pants; denim dress and gray wool and techno skirt.
brunello rain jacket, brunello cargos, high waisted grey chalk stripe pants.
2006 chanel boucle jacket, Paris Hamburg boucle jacket, 2021 shearling boucle coat, and 2002 boucle dresses; cashmere pea coat and long military coat; denim jacket, silk charmeuse baseball jersey
Doc martens, birkenstock boots and sneakers, golden goose sneakers, chanel ballet flats and combat boots. John Locke hat (vintage from my own closet)


----------



## loh

880 said:


> Etain TPM. Craie mini dell cavalleria. 2 B30s. 28 retourne box kelly. All PHW
> RTW 2020-2021, except as listed : dior leopard knit jacket, houndstooth bomber, charcoal leopard jacket; denim dress and gray wool and techno skirt; brunello rain jacket, brunello cargos, 2006 chanel boucle jacket, Paris Hamburg boucle jacket, 2021 shearling boucle coat, and 2002 boucle dresses and cashmere pea coat. Doc martens, birkenstock boots, golden goose sneakers, chanel ballet flats and combat boots.
> View attachment 5252935
> View attachment 5252936
> View attachment 5252937
> View attachment 5252938
> View attachment 5252939
> View attachment 5252940
> View attachment 5252941
> View attachment 5252942
> View attachment 5252943
> View attachment 5252944



What a fashion show!   I love the boucle coat.   And your H bags are divine as always.


----------



## 880

loh said:


> What a fashion show!   I love the boucle coat.   And your H bags are divine as always.


Thank you so much @loh and @diane278 for your kind words! 
The boucle coat is one of my favorite recent purchases. It goes with almost every H bag I pair it with, mainly bc I love dark neutral leather H bags.


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> Etain TPM. Craie mini dell cavalleria. 2 B30s (black barenia B30 and metallic grey vache liege B30, brushed PHW, both by @docride) 28 retourne box kelly. All PHW
> RTW 2020-2021, except as listed : dior leopard knit jacket, houndstooth bomber, charcoal leopard jacket and coat, and gaucho pants; denim dress and gray wool and techno skirt.
> brunello rain jacket, brunello cargos, high waisted grey chalk stripe pants.
> 2006 chanel boucle jacket, Paris Hamburg boucle jacket, 2021 shearling boucle coat, and 2002 boucle dresses; cashmere pea coat and long military coat; denim jacket, silk charmeuse baseball jersey
> Doc martens, birkenstock boots and sneakers, golden goose sneakers, chanel ballet flats and combat boots. John Locke hat (vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 5252935
> View attachment 5252936
> View attachment 5252938
> View attachment 5252939
> View attachment 5252940
> View attachment 5252941
> View attachment 5252942
> View attachment 5252943
> View attachment 5252944
> View attachment 5252959
> View attachment 5252960
> View attachment 5252962


I love it all...and it all looks so great on you. I wanna be you!


----------



## periogirl28

Out for Kaiseki lunch with DH. I am sneaking in pics as the Autumn seasonal menu is so pretty.


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5253122
> View attachment 5253123
> View attachment 5253124
> View attachment 5253125
> 
> Out for Kaiseki lunch with DH. I am sneaking in pics as the Autumn seasonal menu is so pretty.


Love your style; outfit; ostrich B; and, your lunch looks amazingly delicious!


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> Etain TPM. Craie mini dell cavalleria. 2 B30s (black barenia B30 and metallic grey vache liege B30, brushed PHW, both by @docride) 28 retourne box kelly. All PHW
> RTW 2020-2021, except as listed : dior leopard knit jacket, houndstooth bomber, charcoal leopard jacket and coat, and gaucho pants; denim dress and gray wool and techno skirt.
> brunello rain jacket, brunello cargos, high waisted grey chalk stripe pants.
> 2006 chanel boucle jacket, Paris Hamburg boucle jacket, 2021 shearling boucle coat, and 2002 boucle dresses; cashmere pea coat and long military coat; denim jacket, silk charmeuse baseball jersey
> Doc martens, birkenstock boots and sneakers, golden goose sneakers, chanel ballet flats and combat boots. John Locke hat (vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 5252935
> View attachment 5252936
> View attachment 5252938
> View attachment 5252939
> View attachment 5252940
> View attachment 5252941
> View attachment 5252942
> View attachment 5252943
> View attachment 5252944
> View attachment 5252959
> View attachment 5252960
> View attachment 5252962


@880 all gorgeous but i am espcially in love w the last look!!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Looking very „nord deutsch” as they say at the local harbor for lunch. My workhorse etain Birkin has been a great travel companion.


----------



## Chrismin

Just hanging in office .. makes me smile when I pass my door !


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrismin

Yesterday’s jungle love


----------



## diane278

Took my etain TPM to lunch with me, even though everything I needed fit in my jacket pockets. Any excuse to carry this TPM works for me…..


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Me at the Noguchi exhibition at the Barbican wearing my Pegasus Pop scarf that I brought in the sale.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Etain TPM. Craie mini dell cavalleria. 2 B30s (black barenia B30 and metallic grey vache liege B30, brushed PHW, both by @docride) 28 retourne box kelly. All PHW
> RTW 2020-2021, except as listed : dior leopard knit jacket, houndstooth bomber, charcoal leopard jacket and coat, and gaucho pants; denim dress and gray wool and techno skirt.
> brunello rain jacket, brunello cargos, high waisted grey chalk stripe pants.
> 2006 chanel boucle jacket, Paris Hamburg boucle jacket, 2021 shearling boucle coat, and 2002 boucle dresses; cashmere pea coat and long military coat; denim jacket, silk charmeuse baseball jersey
> Doc martens, birkenstock boots and sneakers, golden goose sneakers, chanel ballet flats and combat boots. John Locke hat (vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 5252935
> View attachment 5252936
> View attachment 5252938
> View attachment 5252939
> View attachment 5252940
> View attachment 5252941
> View attachment 5252942
> View attachment 5252943
> View attachment 5252944
> View attachment 5252959
> View attachment 5252960
> View attachment 5252962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Oh WOW!!! Just WOW!!! 
I love your bags and love your style even more! 
The HAT    !
And the 3rd and last two outfits are just wonderful. I especially like the way you wear Chanel RTW you make it look funky and cool it can if one isn't careful make one look a bit 'Madame-y'.
In fact the second to last outfit is so great it makes me want to emulate it.
RESPECT!


----------



## loh

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Me at the Noguchi exhibition at the Barbican wearing my Pegasus Pop scarf that I brought in the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253688


 
I love your skirt!   And the scarf goes so well with it.


----------



## 880

@maxroxxherhandbags, @Chrismin, thank you for your kind words!



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Me at the Noguchi exhibition at the Barbican wearing my Pegasus Pop scarf that I brought in the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253688



Love this outfit, the skirt, the scarf, the rings, the designer collaboration birkenstocks! You look fabulous!

@DennisLVoes, your pic is fabulous And I love the boots


----------



## wildorchids

Sorry for the crappy picture, too a quick pic before heading out. It was cold enough to wear my reversible cape.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Etain TPM. Craie mini dell cavalleria. 2 B30s (black barenia B30 and metallic grey vache liege B30, brushed PHW, both by @docride) 28 retourne box kelly. All PHW
> RTW 2020-2021, except as listed : dior leopard knit jacket, houndstooth bomber, charcoal leopard jacket and coat, and gaucho pants; denim dress and gray wool and techno skirt.
> brunello rain jacket, brunello cargos, high waisted grey chalk stripe pants.
> 2006 chanel boucle jacket, Paris Hamburg boucle jacket, 2021 shearling boucle coat, and 2002 boucle dresses; cashmere pea coat and long military coat; denim jacket, silk charmeuse baseball jersey
> Doc martens, birkenstock boots and sneakers, golden goose sneakers, chanel ballet flats and combat boots. John Locke hat (vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 5252935
> View attachment 5252936
> View attachment 5252938
> View attachment 5252939
> View attachment 5252940
> View attachment 5252941
> View attachment 5252942
> View attachment 5252943
> View attachment 5252944
> View attachment 5252959
> View attachment 5252960
> View attachment 5252962


Love all the different looks.  You should put together a Look Book!


----------



## jp824

I’ve been using all H bags for the last 2 weeks both for work and weekend outings


----------



## Hat Trick

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Me at the Noguchi exhibition at the Barbican wearing my Pegasus Pop scarf that I brought in the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253688



Imagine if it was a Roy Lichtenstein exhibition!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> I’ve been using all H bags for the last 2 weeks both for work and weekend outings
> View attachment 5253903
> View attachment 5253904
> View attachment 5253905
> View attachment 5253906
> View attachment 5253907


Thank you! I love all of your H combos with your Dior, chanel and dolce! Also am amazed at how much you can get into your gorgeous ostrich Constance 18!  Hugs


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

I love your look! So casual and rock star kinda cool! 



DennisLVoes said:


> Looking very „nord deutsch” as they say at the local harbor for lunch. My workhorse etain Birkin has been a great travel companion.
> 
> View attachment 5253519


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

880 said:


> Etain TPM. Craie mini dell cavalleria. 2 B30s (black barenia B30 and metallic grey vache liege B30, brushed PHW, both by @docride) 28 retourne box kelly. All PHW
> RTW 2020-2021, except as listed : dior leopard knit jacket, houndstooth bomber, charcoal leopard jacket and coat, and gaucho pants; denim dress and gray wool and techno skirt.
> brunello rain jacket, brunello cargos, high waisted grey chalk stripe pants.
> 2006 chanel boucle jacket, Paris Hamburg boucle jacket, 2021 shearling boucle coat, and 2002 boucle dresses; cashmere pea coat and long military coat; denim jacket, silk charmeuse baseball jersey
> Doc martens, birkenstock boots and sneakers, golden goose sneakers, chanel ballet flats and combat boots. John Locke hat (vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 5252935
> View attachment 5252936
> View attachment 5252938
> View attachment 5252939
> View attachment 5252940
> View attachment 5252941
> View attachment 5252942
> View attachment 5252943
> View attachment 5252944
> View attachment 5252959
> View attachment 5252960
> View attachment 5252962


Wow! Stunning.  Of topic but just  love love the Chanel jacket.


----------



## LeahLVoes

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> I love your look! So casual and rock star kinda cool!



Thank you so much! I love that. ❤️


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Etain TPM. Craie mini dell cavalleria. 2 B30s (black barenia B30 and metallic grey vache liege B30, brushed PHW, both by @docride) 28 retourne box kelly. All PHW
> RTW 2020-2021, except as listed : dior leopard knit jacket, houndstooth bomber, charcoal leopard jacket and coat, and gaucho pants; denim dress and gray wool and techno skirt.
> brunello rain jacket, brunello cargos, high waisted grey chalk stripe pants.
> 2006 chanel boucle jacket, Paris Hamburg boucle jacket, 2021 shearling boucle coat, and 2002 boucle dresses; cashmere pea coat and long military coat; denim jacket, silk charmeuse baseball jersey
> Doc martens, birkenstock boots and sneakers, golden goose sneakers, chanel ballet flats and combat boots. John Locke hat (vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 5252935
> View attachment 5252936
> View attachment 5252938
> View attachment 5252939
> View attachment 5252940
> View attachment 5252941
> View attachment 5252942
> View attachment 5252943
> View attachment 5252944
> View attachment 5252959
> View attachment 5252960
> View attachment 5252962


Just WOW!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Sharing a lovely birthday dinner with bestie


----------



## periogirl28

In Action soon.
Airing out and checking my coats and boots for the coming lower temperatures and matching some Autumn colours. My beloved RH Box C23 (1977) goes with a Calvi Duo I found in July (just walking in and meeting an SA who was new to me) plus my Dennis Basso Barguzin Sable.


----------



## Vivien Lee

My b25 sitting on the counter table
Love the rosegold hardware. Under different light it looks kind of silver too and make the bag more versatile.


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini lindy


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini lindy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254313


Such a beautiful photo-almost monochrome with the lindy being a pop of colour.
Could be an ad campaign


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Winter vibe


----------



## Purse snob

tlamdang08 said:


> MiniK/Waiting for a haircut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250980


Is the mini K an SO in chèvre? May I ask what color? The red is beautiful


----------



## wildorchids

Stopped by the local boba tea Cafe.


----------



## tlamdang08

Purse snob said:


> Is the mini K an SO in chèvre? May I ask what color? The red is beautiful


yes, it is. Rouge De Cour/Noir


----------



## Mapoon

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5254227
> 
> In Action soon.
> Airing out and checking my coats and boots for the coming lower temperatures and matching some Autumn colours. My beloved RH Box C23 (1977) goes with a Calvi Duo I found in July (just walking in and meeting an SA who was new to me) plus my Dennis Basso Barguzin Sable.


Wow! I totally love your calvi duo colour combo!


----------



## diane278

It’s getting colder here. Time for a thicker sweater.…and my little Aline….


----------



## Antje_MUC

My work horse at the salon …


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

First time taking my H accessories out !!
Wearing a black Hermes Warm up fleece jacket, my Bouncing Sneakers ( very comfortable and light), and my SO K25 sellier pink lipstick/ celeste combination, brushed ghw.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Taking my K25 out for shopping


----------



## sf_newyorker

Listen closely and you can hear the enamels softly singing:




“Over the river and through the wood to Grandmother’s house we go…”

​


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

Lunch with my Birkin 25 and lovely friends, always have room for dessert.


----------



## Chrismin

Jungle love twilly peeking out !


----------



## Classy Collector

I I noticed for the first time today that my Birkin palladium hardware got “fogged up” after being outside in -4 degree Celsius weather. It’s similar to what happens to glasses.

Does it happen to you too?


----------



## kat.fox

tonkamama said:


> Lunch with my Birkin 25 and lovely friends, always have room for dessert.
> View attachment 5256574


I love your outfit  is your scarf Hermes too? if so what is its name?


----------



## DME

kat.fox said:


> I love your outfit  is your scarf Hermes too? if so what is its name?



+1 And that jacket is also gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

Waiting to go out for bagels and realizing I’ve scratched this guy up without realizing it….
I guess it doesn’t matter…..I’ll always love him no matter what.


----------



## tonkamama

thank you lovelies  my scarf is Les Bassets vintage silk 70cm, and the coat is CH Carolina Herrera.  


DME said:


> +1 And that jacket is also gorgeous!





kat.fox said:


> I love your outfit  is your scarf Hermes too? if so what is its name?


----------



## cali_to_ny

Taking out new Lindy 34 (for reference I'm 5'8").


----------



## DME

tonkamama said:


> thank you lovelies  my scarf is Les Bassets vintage silk 70cm, and the coat is CH Carolina Herrera.



Thanks for the information!


----------



## kat.fox

tonkamama said:


> thank you lovelies  my scarf is Les Bassets vintage silk 70cm, and the coat is CH Carolina Herrera.


thank you so much!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Careful there!



Staring too long at this can make you feel like you’ve had too much wine with that turkey and green bean casserole._
•
_~ happy thanksgiving ~_​


----------



## hokatie

My new GP 36 on her first trip


----------



## DME

sf_newyorker said:


> _Careful there!
> 
> View attachment 5258302
> 
> Staring too long at this can make you feel like you’ve had too much wine with that turkey and green bean casserole._
> •
> _~ happy thanksgiving ~_​



This reminds me of those Magic Eye pictures from back in the day! Thankfully I was able to spot the Hermès in this one; those Magic Eye things usually got the best of me.


----------



## Ania

hokatie said:


> My new GP 36 on her first trip


The zebra charm is so cool! I haven’t seen one like that before - it goes really well with your GP


----------



## mcwee

Out for shopping.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

Ania said:


> The zebra charm is so cool! I haven’t seen one like that before - it goes really well with your GP


Thank you! My SA said it’s new.


----------



## loh

DS is home from college and we're out for dinner before turkey day.  Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow US tPFers!


----------



## Mapoon

hokatie said:


> Thank you! My SA said it’s new.


It's got a really cute name Gee Gee    congrats!


----------



## Chrismin

Such a classic ! Enjoy your family time !





loh said:


> DS is home from college and we're out for dinner before turkey day.  Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow US tPFers!


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Such a classic ! Enjoy your family time !



Thank you!  Hope you have a great Thanksgiving with your family as well.


----------



## LeahLVoes

Tonimichelle said:


> Absolutely love this photo! Love the boots too, Doc Martens?



Yes! I just love Doc Martens. The OG Combat Boots. ❤


----------



## am2022

Happy thanksgiving TPF Hermes !
Past week !


----------



## jese1988

All black outfit with a pop of . Happy Thanksgiving TPFs.


----------



## WKN

I'm being cheeky here, but, in my case it is my Hermès' inaction, rather than my Hermès' in action! At home, on holiday, with nothing better to do than taking photos of my babies' inaction! First photo: my Yin and Yang - one light and the other dark neutral, RS B25 in swift PHW and BN B25 in togo GHW. Both in matching pendants!



Second photo, both are Kellys, same leather (tadelakt), same colour (bleu electrique), same HW (gold), and same level of cuteness, I think! They are lounging around on my home office table, waiting for some action!


----------



## diane278

I can’t believe that I’m venturing out on Black Friday. But it’s bad planning on my part, so I only have myself to blame.   At least I’m taking a clutch along for the ride….


----------



## hokatie

Taking my son to the park instead of shopping today  with a lovely Lindy


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sporting my Jersey bag cover over my K25 !! And with my H bracelets. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Waiting at the vet’s office.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Holiday gift shopping at Tyson’s Galleria. Not the best resolution but here I am with my b25 and new pm rodeo!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

Getting ready for mother daughter sushi night.  This break week went by too fast...


----------



## LeahLVoes

loh said:


> Getting ready for mother daughter sushi night.  This break week went by too fast...
> 
> View attachment 5260708



Absolutely devine!
That green is stunning! Is it olive?


----------



## loh

DennisLVoes said:


> Absolutely devine!
> That green is stunning! Is it olive?



Thank you!  It's actually vert de gris.


----------



## Summerof89

C mini out for tea


----------



## Chrismin

Yum to the bags and sushi!

Enjoy !



loh said:


> Getting ready for mother daughter sushi night.  This break week went by too fast...
> 
> View attachment 5260708


----------



## LeahLVoes

loh said:


> Thank you!  It's actually vert de gris.



Sooooo good! Vert de Gris is such a perfect color. Love it1


----------



## jen943

Peau Porc Calvi at a coffee shop in Mexico


----------



## sf_newyorker

The everywhere I go bag
.


On the train to get to…



…_this!


_
And now back home to help walk off calories for the next century.
.​


----------



## loh

Taking DS to the airport to go back to college.  Looking forward to having him back again in 3 weeks.


----------



## Chrismin

That is a gorgeous bag !
What is the color ?
Safe travels for your little (not so little) one 


loh said:


> Taking DS to the airport to go back to college.  Looking forward to having him back again in 3 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5261029


----------



## H’sKisses

pink_carnation said:


> I would say it's pretty true to the website, though the red border is more orange in person than the true red it appears on my screen, imo. I posted some additional photos in the f/w 2021 thread - it is definitely bright and has a ton of colours so I think it will be fairly easy to pair with items in my wardrobe.
> 
> Let me know what you decide to go for!



I was not able to find Cosmographia in rose/blanc/bleu, and was still iffy about Paisley Blossom in gris chine/orange/bleu, so I decided to go for this one. Thank you again, your photos really helped me make the decision! I love it!!!


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> That is a gorgeous bag !
> What is the color ?
> Safe travels for your little (not so little) one



Thanks!  This is etain.


----------



## fayew21

Went holiday shopping today and thought I’d go festive with the accessories!


----------



## tonkamama

Throwback to fall … K25, my favorite Hermes sneakers and jacket.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sometimes I only need a silk tote to hold everything at the beach. 
Today's morning walk


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Sorry to spam but I do use this Mini K a lot. At Dior Cruise 2022 and Dior cafe launch.


----------



## diane278

Cleaned my cowgirl B’s silver. We‘re going out of town for a few days and she was looking a bit dull….


----------



## tlamdang08

Waiting for friend at lunchtime


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> Cleaned my cowgirl B’s silver. We‘re going out of town for a few days and she was looking a bit dull….
> View attachment 5262177


Love that painting too! 
it feels very calming with those kindly eyes.


----------



## diane278

On a girls’ trip for a little shopping & catching up.


I only took one bag and ended up wondering if I might need to carry smaller & lighter bags when I travel….


----------



## mcpro




----------



## grismouette

back at one of my favorite restaurants


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

ML on vaca


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Visiting the local Rolex boutique.


----------



## mcpro

For the first time I didn't dress her up, because I forgot to bring twillies and bag charm LOL!!!!


----------



## LeahLVoes

mcpro said:


> For the first time I didn't dress her up, because I forgot to bring twillies and bag charm LOL!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5263820



Don't worry too much. She's gorgeous on her own.


----------



## step2005

Subway for a rare day in the office!  Itching for a B30 but I figured only 35 can fit my heavy work laptop…


----------



## Book Worm

step2005 said:


> Subway for a rare day in the office!  Itching for a B30 but I figured only 35 can fit my heavy work laptop…


Such a happy color...


----------



## Tonimichelle

mcpro said:


> For the first time I didn't dress her up, because I forgot to bring twillies and bag charm LOL!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5263820


She’s perfect as she is!


----------



## diane278

We visited a local gift store today…..


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tinkerbell68

Like @step2005 I opted for my B35 today to carry my laptop to work…in the rain! However, if I only carried my Bs when it wasn’t raining, they would rarely leave the house!


----------



## Barbette

tinkerbell68 said:


> Like @step2005 I opted for my B35 today to carry my laptop to work…in the rain! However, if I only carried my Bs when it wasn’t raining, they would rarely leave the house!
> View attachment 5264666
> View attachment 5264667


Beautiful Color!  I have the same struggle with the rain I keep imagining myself just not worrying about it but haven't got there yet


----------



## tinkerbell68

Barbette said:


> Beautiful Color!  I have the same struggle with the rain I keep imagining myself just not worrying about it but haven't got there yet


I did worry most of the twenty minute walk to work, carrying her up close under my umbrella, and immediately wiped off any drops when I got to the office. I just try to remind myself that it is a tote, an expensive one to be sure, but still a tote and if I don’t use her for her intended purpose then I shouldn’t keep her.


----------



## 1LV

GP 30


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

A pic of my Hermes in action- ie: my cape cod watch and my Vert Egyptian nails.
And one of me trying my friends fabulous 28cm Jypsiere- it’s a beauty in two leathers the flap and Sangles are in Swift or maybe Madame?
I now heart a black Jypsiere 28


----------



## Book Worm

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A pic of my Hermes in action- ie: my cape cod watch and my Vert Egyptian nails.
> And one of me trying my friends fabulous 28cm Jypsiere- it’s a beauty in two leathers the flap and Sangles are in Swift or maybe Madame?
> I now heart a black Jypsiere 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265268
> View attachment 5265269


Love how edgy your whole look is


----------



## Chrismin

Why are you so cool ????



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A pic of my Hermes in action- ie: my cape cod watch and my Vert Egyptian nails.
> And one of me trying my friends fabulous 28cm Jypsiere- it’s a beauty in two leathers the flap and Sangles are in Swift or maybe Madame?
> I now heart a black Jypsiere 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265268
> View attachment 5265269


----------



## diane278

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A pic of my Hermes in action- ie: my cape cod watch and my Vert Egyptian nails.
> And one of me trying my friends fabulous 28cm Jypsiere- it’s a beauty in two leathers the flap and Sangles are in Swift or maybe Madame?
> I now heart a black Jypsiere 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265268
> View attachment 5265269


I absolutely love those pants!


----------



## minami

First time wearing my farandole necklace, love it! Actually prettier than I thought ❤️


----------



## Classy Collector

tinkerbell68 said:


> Like @step2005 I opted for my B35 today to carry my laptop to work…in the rain! However, if I only carried my Bs when it wasn’t raining, they would rarely leave the house!
> View attachment 5264666
> View attachment 5264667


Nice ensemble! Do you find the bag gets very heavy with the laptop? I’m planning to do the same when I go back to physical office in new year but am concerned it might be too heavy for bag… thanks!


----------



## Classy Collector

This is sort of H “in action”. I finally got a chance to cut out and finish this cute gingerbread ornament and put up the Christmas tree today. It looks like a gingerbread from afar.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Photo with Wynn's Hermes Christmas tree ! I love the snowman' s eyes !!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Classy Collector said:


> Nice ensemble! Do you find the bag gets very heavy with the laptop? I’m planning to do the same when I go back to physical office in new year but am concerned it might be too heavy for bag… thanks!


Yeah it’s heavy but I figure I’d be carrying my laptop in some way…a laptop bag + a handbag…at least my B is pretty ☺️


----------



## Hillychristie

Blue Christmas in covid times


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My Menthe ML on Vaca


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Classy Collector

tinkerbell68 said:


> Yeah it’s heavy but I figure I’d be carrying my laptop in some way…a laptop bag + a handbag…at least my B is pretty ☺


Haha that’s true! It doesn’t look the best to be carrying a laptop bag & a handbag at the same time…


----------



## sf_newyorker

_A Saturday Short Story
•


This tiny would-be Jedi has led a powerful trio25 for the past year.



Each member of the team tirelessly carried more than its share of weight into unknown elements. 



And now, the tiny Jedi must complete a most difficult task:



To find and train a new member of the trio25.



And to be successful in identifying the special one, the little Jedi must be patient, focused and have the most serious mind.
~_​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _A Saturday Short Story
> •
> View attachment 5265822
> 
> This tiny would-be Jedi has led a powerful trio25 for the past year.
> 
> View attachment 5265823
> 
> Each member of the team tirelessly carried more than its share of weight into unknown elements.
> 
> View attachment 5265825
> 
> And now, the tiny Jedi must complete a most difficult task:
> 
> View attachment 5265824
> 
> To find and train a new member of the trio25.
> 
> View attachment 5265826
> 
> And to be successful in identifying the special one, the little Jedi must be patient, focused and have the most serious mind.
> ~_​



Ooooh, congratulations!  Can't wait to see what your chose!


----------



## Prada Prince

Vert Cyprès B35, Clemence, GHW
Bi-colour Rodeo PM


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Chrismin said:


> Why are you so cool ????


awwwwww  ! Thats so sweet!
Thank-you! You have really made my day with your kind comment 
@diane278 The pants are by a brand called Camilla and Marc and they're leather-also remarkably well priced at around *€*750


----------



## Classy Collector

My lovely neighbor gave me this nice jacket/cardigan today. I tried it with jeans and my Kelly 28. She said it looks sharp. I hope she doesn’t move or I’ll really miss her.


----------



## mcwee

TPM Evie with Cape Cod watch.


----------



## tlamdang08

Pack light for one day getaway trip. The weather will be cold, perfect for a cashmere stole and a fall hat.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A pic of my Hermes in action- ie: my cape cod watch and my Vert Egyptian nails.
> And one of me trying my friends fabulous 28cm Jypsiere- it’s a beauty in two leathers the flap and Sangles are in Swift or maybe Madame?
> I now heart a black Jypsiere 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265268
> View attachment 5265269


Great look!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

880 said:


> Etain TPM. Craie mini dell cavalleria. 2 B30s (black barenia B30 and metallic grey vache liege B30, brushed PHW, both by @docride) 28 retourne box kelly. All PHW
> RTW 2020-2021, except as listed : dior leopard knit jacket, houndstooth bomber, charcoal leopard jacket and coat, and gaucho pants; denim dress and gray wool and techno skirt.
> brunello rain jacket, brunello cargos, high waisted grey chalk stripe pants.
> 2006 chanel boucle jacket, Paris Hamburg boucle jacket, 2021 shearling boucle coat, and 2002 boucle dresses; cashmere pea coat and long military coat; denim jacket, silk charmeuse baseball jersey
> Doc martens, birkenstock boots and sneakers, golden goose sneakers, chanel ballet flats and combat boots. John Locke hat (vintage from my own closet)
> View attachment 5252935
> View attachment 5252936
> View attachment 5252938
> View attachment 5252939
> View attachment 5252940
> View attachment 5252941
> View attachment 5252942
> View attachment 5252943
> View attachment 5252944
> View attachment 5252959
> View attachment 5252960
> View attachment 5252962


Such great style 880!

You are always such a great source of inspiration...


----------



## tonkamama

A quick visit to H store, noir B30, Combat boots.


----------



## am2022

Love JPG esp his 08-09 and 2013 collections ! Doing camel / rust combo which was a favorite of his ! HAC 32


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wearing my beloved tricolor the other day


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

amacasa said:


> Some Vintage but oh so classic JPG !❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266570
> View attachment 5266571
> View attachment 5266572
> View attachment 5266573


Great stuff amacas!
JPG always on point!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JavaJo

Weekend in Outfits


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lerascals

tonkamama said:


> A quick visit to H store, noir B30, Combat boots.
> View attachment 5266547


Lovely!
Where did you get your jacket?


----------



## hheaven04

Taking my B30 Rose Shocking for a shopping day. Got new boots and a new scarf.


----------



## Tyler_JP

Ready for the day!


----------



## Chrismin

don’t recall the name of the cardigan but am obsessed w the color (brun  noisette) and the details !


----------



## periogirl28

Running around town with my dress from past season and my Retourne K25 Noir.


----------



## tinkerbell68

At the office with my 24/24 and my Les Cles bandana shawl to keep me warm.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

DennisLVoes said:


> View attachment 5250972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took my B to the beach.



This is bold!


----------



## tonkamama

lerascals said:


> Lovely!
> Where did you get your jacket?


Thank you dear, my coat is CH Carolina Herrera .


----------



## livethelake

tinkerbell68 said:


> At the office with my 24/24 and my Les Cles bandana shawl to keep me warm.
> View attachment 5267283



I love everything about this look.  You look amazing!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> At the office with my 24/24 and my Les Cles bandana shawl to keep me warm.
> View attachment 5267283


You look fabulous!
And seeing this makes me want a 24/24.


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look fabulous!
> And seeing this makes me want a 24/24.


Awww thanks  I love my 24/24...slouches beautifully and fits my laptop perfectly. The 35 does not have a shoulder strap however unlike the 29.


----------



## tinkerbell68

livethelake said:


> I love everything about this look.  You look amazing!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> Awww thanks  I love my 24/24...slouches beautifully and fits my laptop perfectly. The 35 does not have a shoulder strap however unlike the 29.


Thank you...I was actually wondering what size it is.
I actually love the bag as a hand carry because of the tote shape.
May I ask how tall you are ? I love its proportions on you.


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Thank you...I was actually wondering what size it is.
> I actually love the bag as a hand carry because of the tote shape.
> May I ask how tall you are ? I love its proportions on you.


I'd like to say 5'6" but I've shrunk and am now 5'5" (165cm). And the 24/24 is the same length as a B35 by a little narrower. It also has a great outside pocket for your phone!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

I'm not sure if this the right thread, but I just pairing my Pop H earrings with Mini Pop H earrings together, and I think it's cute


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## kirbypoo

PrincessSoFear said:


> I'm not sure if this the right thread, but I just pairing my Pop H earrings with Mini Pop H earrings together, and I think it's cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268178


great idea! I just tried this....soooooooo cute indeed.


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look fabulous!
> And seeing this makes me want a 24/24.


ITA! @tinkerbell68 you look amazing! @maxroxxherhandbags, I forgot to say that I love your vert Egyptian manicure! 
Hermes RTW (baseball jacket, cardigan and cashmere medor hunting jacket; Dior grey leopard coat and jacket; brunello alpaca blend coat; brunello fringe vest and skirt; vintage deadstock Norman Norell coat, oversized lapels; brunello cardigan; all with 30B etoupe, phw and mini craie Della cavalleria


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> ITA! @tinkerbell68 you look amazing! @maxroxxherhandbags, I forgot to say that I love your vert Egyptian manicure!
> Hermes RTW (baseball jacket, cardigan and cashmere medor hunting jacket; Dior grey leopard coat and jacket; brunello alpaca blend coat; brunello fringe vest and skirt; vintage deadstock Norman Norell coat, oversized lapels; brunello cardigan; all with 30B etoupe, phw and mini craie Della cavalleria
> 
> View attachment 5268826
> View attachment 5268827
> View attachment 5268828
> View attachment 5268831
> View attachment 5268832
> View attachment 5268843
> View attachment 5268845


You totally rock that Hermes baseball jacket!


----------



## LouiseCPH

880 said:


> ITA! @tinkerbell68 you look amazing! @maxroxxherhandbags, I forgot to say that I love your vert Egyptian manicure!
> Hermes RTW (baseball jacket, cardigan and cashmere medor hunting jacket; Dior grey leopard coat and jacket; brunello alpaca blend coat; brunello fringe vest and skirt; vintage deadstock Norman Norell coat, oversized lapels; brunello cardigan; all with 30B etoupe, phw and mini craie Della cavalleria
> 
> View attachment 5268826
> View attachment 5268827
> View attachment 5268828
> View attachment 5268831
> View attachment 5268832
> View attachment 5268843
> View attachment 5268845


The Della Cavalleria is so great! #onmywishlist


----------



## BB8

Pico went with me and accompanied me back home with incognito H.


----------



## periogirl28

My Paris SA ships my A/W 21 coat over, perfectly altered remotely with my instructions via crazy WhatsApp video chats. Matched with my old H hat and a fave Chanel sweater dress.


----------



## BB8

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5269901
> View attachment 5269902
> 
> My Paris SA ships my A/W 21 coat over, perfectly altered remotely with my instructions via crazy WhatsApp video chats. Matched with my old H hat and a fave Chanel sweater dress.


Love this outfit


----------



## periogirl28

BB8 said:


> Love this outfit


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini K, winter hat last season
And H deco plates


----------



## 336

Goes to gym, eats croissants. Repeat.


----------



## diane278

Loving my long neglected Octogone today. I’d forgotten how much this clutch holds. 
(I cut the top of my body off the photo to hide my humidity hating frizzy hair…)


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My rodeos found their happy place this Christmas!


----------



## tonkamama

totally in Christmas mood  Hermes Donia boots, shawl and Kelly Cut.


----------



## Prada Prince

My November 2021 Vert Cyprès Clemence B35 with my bestie’s February 2019 Bordeaux Togo B30 in Harrods last weekend…


----------



## loh

tonkamama said:


> totally in Christmas mood  Hermes Donia boots, shawl and Kelly Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271225



You look great!  Love the boots!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Sometimes it’s easier to catch the Christmas lights from a bus. Hermes Cashmere sweater, cashmere double face coat and Kelly 25 hang out at the Fumoir Bar, Claridges.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Dropping my watch off for service...it is losing time...as am I 
And, once again, I'm wearing my husband's scarf...the men's CWs often seem to align well with my style. I'm not very 'girly'!


----------



## Book Worm

tinkerbell68 said:


> View attachment 5271444
> 
> Dropping my watch off for service...it is losing time...as am I
> And, once again, I'm wearing my husband's scarf...the men's CWs often seem to align well with my style. I'm not very 'girly'!


Love the whole look! 
and I would totally wear that scarf as well … i gotta check out the men’s scarves for myself


----------



## Book Worm

tonkamama said:


> totally in Christmas mood  Hermes Donia boots, shawl and Kelly Cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271225


Love how u styled the whole look. And love your sweater/cardigan, can u share where it’s from? Thx


----------



## tlamdang08

Bikirn 25 rouge piment


----------



## DME

tinkerbell68 said:


> View attachment 5271444
> 
> Dropping my watch off for service...it is losing time...as am I
> And, once again, I'm wearing my husband's scarf...the men's CWs often seem to align well with my style. I'm not very 'girly'!



So loving your style!


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> View attachment 5271444
> 
> Dropping my watch off for service...it is losing time...as am I
> And, once again, I'm wearing my husband's scarf...the men's CWs often seem to align well with my style. I'm not very 'girly'!


Love your style and your eyebrows!

i wore an under the radar H clutch, metallic silver chèvre, phw, to a brunello cuchinelli dinner. Here is a pic of me and DH at the store cocktail before the dinner and a pic of the dinner itself at casa cipriani.

A nice person at our table wore the H chaine d’ancre punk necklace that is now on my radar  

H clutch; with brunello metallic shearling; trunk order silk fringe vest; silk cashmere turtleneck; metallic blue shawl; fringe skirt; chanel combat boots; DH in brunello MtM vest, jacket, pants;


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Love your style and your eyebrows!
> 
> i wore an under the radar H clutch, metallic silver chèvre, phw, to a brunello cuchinelli dinner. Here is a pic of me and DH at the store cocktail before the dinner and a pic of the dinner itself at casa cipriani.
> 
> A nice person at our table wore the H chaine d’ancre punk necklace that is now on my radar
> 
> H clutch; with brunello metallic shearling; trunk order silk fringe vest; silk cashmere turtleneck; metallic blue shawl; fringe skirt; chanel combat boots; DH in brunello MtM vest, jacket, pants;
> View attachment 5271512
> View attachment 5271510
> View attachment 5271508
> View attachment 5271509
> 
> View attachment 5271523


LOVE the clutch! Perfect final touch to a great outfit. Hope you had fun.


----------



## livethelake

tinkerbell68 said:


> View attachment 5271444
> 
> Dropping my watch off for service...it is losing time...as am I
> And, once again, I'm wearing my husband's scarf...the men's CWs often seem to align well with my style. I'm not very 'girly'!



Love the entire look.  (more info on the kicks pls)


----------



## tinkerbell68

livethelake said:


> Love the entire look.  (more info on the kicks pls)


They're from the Adidas/Yohji Yamamoto collaboration and super comfortable.


----------



## livethelake

tinkerbell68 said:


> They're from the Adidas/Yohji Yamamoto collaboration and super comfortable.


off to google now


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> View attachment 5271444
> 
> Dropping my watch off for service...it is losing time...as am I
> And, once again, I'm wearing my husband's scarf...the men's CWs often seem to align well with my style. I'm not very 'girly'!


I always really like the mens scarves too though my style varies from girly to not girly depending on my mood-I always resonate towards the colour ways and designs in the mens scarves although annoyingly the ones I love are always much more expensive than the women's silks!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Love your style and your eyebrows!
> 
> i wore an under the radar H clutch, metallic silver chèvre, phw, to a brunello cuchinelli dinner. Here is a pic of me and DH at the store cocktail before the dinner and a pic of the dinner itself at casa cipriani.
> 
> A nice person at our table wore the H chaine d’ancre punk necklace that is now on my radar
> 
> H clutch; with brunello metallic shearling; trunk order silk fringe vest; silk cashmere turtleneck; metallic blue shawl; fringe skirt; chanel combat boots; DH in brunello MtM vest, jacket, pants;
> View attachment 5271512
> View attachment 5271510
> View attachment 5271508
> View attachment 5271509
> 
> View attachment 5271523


You look great! (as always ) love the clutch and the necklace has been on my radar for the longest time...its beautiful!


----------



## Prada Prince

I cheated and took my new B35 out for another spin in Knightsbridge when I was picking out another Christmas treat for myself in Harrods on Friday…


----------



## Genie27

Opened my Xmas present early to go shopping. She’s so cute!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

Genie27 said:


> Opened my Xmas present early to go shopping. She’s so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272203


You look amazing and I love your outfit! May I ask where/what season your cape/coat is from?

@Prada Prince, happy holidays! I love your action pic of birkins together and I  could not help but notice your shopping bag! hope you posted your VCA gift to yourself (IMO the best kind) in that sub forum


----------



## Genie27

880 said:


> You look amazing and I love your outfit! May I ask where/what season your cape/coat is from?


Thanks love! The cape/jacket is Hermes from 2019/20 season -  It’s perfect for spring/fall. It also came in red (gorgeous but a bit too little-red-riding-hood), and a woven/patterned teal.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

B35 hasn’t gotten enough love lately, so Whole Foods it was!


----------



## bagnut1

ItsPurseonal said:


> B35 hasn’t gotten enough love lately, so Whole Foods it was!
> 
> View attachment 5272318


Fantastic photo, ultimate juxtaposition


----------



## amna72

Going for some shopping today


----------



## amna72

More Hermes in action today


----------



## Prada Prince

880 said:


> You look amazing and I love your outfit! May I ask where/what season your cape/coat is from?
> 
> @Prada Prince, happy holidays! I love your action pic of birkins together and I  could not help but notice your shopping bag! hope you posted your VCA gift to yourself (IMO the best kind) in that sub forum


Thank you @880 Happy Holidays to you too!
Hehe, you have good attention to detail. I had accompanied my friend the week before to pick up her latest VCA purchase… 



Whilst I was there, I tried on a few pieces myself, and… cut to me a week later, with my same bestie. LOL  




Birkin buddies getting our bling purchases on… 

I’ll do the VCA reveal in that sub-forum later!


----------



## sf_newyorker

What my office desktop monitor stares back at on Mondays



desk up!



desk down!
repeat repeat repeat 

On the cutting room floor: pics of me chugging my coffee, munching on carrots & hummus, reapplying lip balm, glaring at the monitor, scratching my nose….​


----------



## diane278

It’s raining out….and I’m going out into it….but only for an annual appt….then it’s back home to do laundry. 
Still in love with my TPM’s.


----------



## papertiger

Whatever the occasion, whatever the reason, wherever and whenever, there is always the Evie


----------



## papertiger

ItsPurseonal said:


> B35 hasn’t gotten enough love lately, so Whole Foods it was!
> 
> View attachment 5272318



Instantly making supermarket shopping glamorous!


----------



## tlamdang08

Three surf pareo on a hiking day


----------



## Aelfaerie

Mod shot of the Bridge ankle boots. Gives me like 2" more height and are amazingly comfortable.


----------



## WKN

I'm definitely not feeling the Monday blues with my blue bags. Out for a staycation with two underrated (I think) H bags - the Bolide 1923 and the Wallago Cabine bags. I love this bag strap - perfect width and length for me.


----------



## carrie8

papertiger said:


> Whatever the occasion, whatever the reason, wherever and whenever, there is always the Evie


Very english


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## papertiger

carrie8 said:


> Very english



I'm hoping you mean that as a good thing


----------



## carrie8

papertiger said:


> I'm hoping you mean that as a good thing


Of course!


----------



## momasaurus

Prada Prince said:


> My November 2021 Vert Cyprès Clemence B35 with my bestie’s February 2019 Bordeaux Togo B30 in Harrods last weekend…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271274


Vert cypres just slays me. What a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

momasaurus said:


> Vert cypres just slays me. What a gorgeous bag!!!


Me too! I didn’t even know about this colour until they presented me with the bag (I just said any variation of alpine green if I were to go down the green route in my wishlist) and it was love at first sight!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

When you hold 2nd Q bag in December in the middle of “H leather goods” scarcity , you feel blessed .

God bless my SA 
K25 Ostrich Noir GHW 
Hermes Supple Cashmere coat
Hermes Robot Sweeter from Men RTW


----------



## LouiseCPH

The classic elevator photo with Halzan 31. The charming thing around my neck is CSGM ‘Flaming Party’, the decidedly less charming black thingie is my airbag for biking to work…..


----------



## peonies13

LouiseCPH said:


> The classic elevator photo with Halzan 31. The charming thing around my neck is CSGM ‘Flaming Party’, the decidedly less charming black thingie is my airbag for biking to work…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273448


 love the whole color vibe! Would you share where you found that airbag or what brand? I’d like to get one for mine and my DH’s bike commute.


----------



## LouiseCPH

peonies13 said:


> love the whole color vibe! Would you share where you found that airbag or what brand? I’d like to get one for mine and my DH’s bike commute.



Thank you - I am so happy brown is back again. I would wear it no matter the fashion, but now I can also buy new things

The airbag is quite popular in my country. Their website is https://hovding.com/:flowers:


----------



## peonies13

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you - I am so happy brown is back again. I would wear it no matter the fashion, but now I can also buy new things
> 
> The airbag is quite popular in my country. Their website is https://hovding.com/:flowers:


I need to learn how to wear brown  It's been too long since I veered from blacks! Thanks for the link, never seen that here (USA) but it looks very cool. I love how you can wear your shawl right under it so casually!


----------



## peonies13

tinkerbell68 said:


> View attachment 5271444
> 
> Dropping my watch off for service...it is losing time...as am I
> And, once again, I'm wearing my husband's scarf...the men's CWs often seem to align well with my style. I'm not very 'girly'!


Obsessed with your ultracool vibe here!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

papertiger said:


> Whatever the occasion, whatever the reason, wherever and whenever, there is always the Evie


You look AMAZING! Love your style


----------



## tinkerbell68

peonies13 said:


> Obsessed with your ultracool vibe here!





Totally telling my kids you said that!


----------



## Classy Collector

With Christmas & holiday season around the corner, I decided to wear red today and start getting into the festive spirit.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Waiting for my husband to come out…


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> The classic elevator photo with Halzan 31. The charming thing around my neck is CSGM ‘Flaming Party’, the decidedly less charming black thingie is my airbag for biking to work…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273448


I love the way your scarf choice compliments the rest of your outfit. The floral colors just pop against the classic brown.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> I love the way your scarf choice compliments the rest of your outfit. The floral colors just pop against the classic brown.


Thank you very much! (And also thank you for consolidating my reasoning for buying numerous new scarves….)


----------



## TC1




----------



## LouiseCPH

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5274083


Nice bag & scarf match!


----------



## Book Worm

LouiseCPH said:


> Nice bag & scarf match!


And shoes...
Nice


----------



## littleblackbag

diane278 said:


> It’s raining out….and I’m going out into it….but only for an annual appt….then it’s back home to do laundry.
> Still in love with my TPM’s.
> View attachment 5272743


I do love your style, and I particularly love your rain coat!


----------



## diane278

littleblackbag said:


> I do love your style, and I particularly love your rain coat!


Thank you! It’s an old Eileen Fisher.


----------



## tlamdang08

A christmas tree


----------



## Rouge H

Heading out for some Christmas shopping…
Berline 28 and Land Boots


----------



## diane278

For some reason, I always want to carry a chunky clutch when I wear hiking boots. Go figure. Unless you count parking out at the end of a crowded lot and “hiking” back to get to the store entrance, I’m not a ‘hiker’. However, it’s still raining here so the clutch may end up in the trunk of my car and it’s “fillings“ in my jacket pocket…..


----------



## La Bella Figura

Prada Prince said:


> My November 2021 Vert Cyprès Clemence B35 with my bestie’s February 2019 Bordeaux Togo B30 in Harrods last weekend…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271274


Wowww, I've seen this Vert Cyprès Birkin in my dreams but never IRL--GORGEOUS! I think a leather like Clemence is the ultimate showcase for this type of dense, mysterious color. It doesn't show as rich in epsom. And the GHW is *chef's kiss*


----------



## louise_elouise

tonkamama said:


> A quick visit to H store, noir B30, Combat boots.
> View attachment 5266547


This coat is stunning!! Is it Hermes also?


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

2 babies I do love ; Baby scottishfold and Baby K25 Ostrich Noir GHW :}


----------



## Hillychristie

Sitting in this chair makes me feel like a queen


----------



## amna72

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> 2 babies I do love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275518


Oooooh, I love both your babies


----------



## periogirl28

Every winter I break out my Jumping boots whenever weather permits. Grey cashmere coat, navy casquette both current A/W and older season leather skirt, all by Hermes. Happy Weekend before Christmas!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Solday

My favorit bag for winter


----------



## tonkamama

louise_elouise said:


> This coat is stunning!! Is it Hermes also?


Hello dear, thank you for the compliment my gray coat is not from Hermes, it’s by Carolina Herrera .


----------



## layd3k

Black Togo B30 & 90cm silk .. trying on sunglasses at Saks. Yes I know the bag is being held by one hand.. went to grab my phone to snap the pic real quick!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

layd3k said:


> Black Togo B30 & 90cm silk .. trying on sunglasses at Saks. Yes I know the bag is being held by one hand.. went to grab my phone to snap the pic real quick!
> 
> View attachment 5275766


I like your style. 
The coat is fabulous btw!


----------



## tlamdang08

Went to a special Mass this morning with H jacket and a pareo to keep me On a Christmas theme.


----------



## tigergirl

TC1 said:


> View attachment 5274083


Love how you styled your outfit


----------



## tigergirl

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you @880 Happy Holidays to you too!
> Hehe, you have good attention to detail. I had accompanied my friend the week before to pick up her latest VCA purchase…
> 
> View attachment 5272492
> 
> Whilst I was there, I tried on a few pieces myself, and… cut to me a week later, with my same bestie. LOL
> 
> View attachment 5272493
> 
> 
> Birkin buddies getting our bling purchases on…
> 
> I’ll do the VCA reveal in that sub-forum later!


Your tiger bag charm is adorable. I must own one now


----------



## Prada Prince

tigergirl said:


> Your tiger bag charm is adorable. I must own one now


The RooRoos are so cute! I’m so glad they introduced this range - perfect for cat lovers like me haha!


----------



## Prada Prince

La Bella Figura said:


> Wowww, I've seen this Vert Cyprès Birkin in my dreams but never IRL--GORGEOUS! I think a leather like Clemence is the ultimate showcase for this type of dense, mysterious color. It doesn't show as rich in epsom. And the GHW is *chef's kiss*


Couldn’t agree more! I started looking at different Vert Cyprès bags online, and the variations you get with different leathers is astounding. Also, I don’t think I would have taken the plunge if it was with PHW. It would be so different!



(Yes, I hear myself… lol)


----------



## tlamdang08

Morning walk with mini Evelyn and a scarf from men collection this season.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## MrsMBunboxing

First time using my orange Esprit sweater dress, paired it with my feu mini Evelyne ( with Christmas bell charms) and Cosmique scarf. Merry Christmas !!


----------



## undecided45

MrsMBunboxing said:


> First time using my orange Esprit sweater dress, paired it with my feu mini Evelyne ( with Christmas bell charms) and Cosmique scarf. Merry Christmas !!


 
Love the charms! Such a fun look!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

undecided45 said:


> Love the charms! Such a fun look!


Thank you !!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Fountain pen )just use to write Christmas cards)
Re-paint my nails with Rose Tamise


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

@tlamdang08, I love your manicure! Happy Christmas!

30B, phw, vache liegee, brushed PHW and custom metallic gray, by @docride; craie mini Della cavalleria; etain TPM; vintage H shiny crocodile chaine d’ancre clutch. 2002A chanel puffer (vintage form my own closet); blue boucle jacket; and 2021 chanel denim jacket; dior 2021 tulle, macro cannage, and twill skirts; dior leopard knit jacket; plaid vest and bucket hat; short hoodie and Under the sea dress; brunello trousers. Mens H scarf. doc martens; birkenstock slip on sneakers; dior thigh high combat boots; and dior pearl sandals. Reproduction Sex Pistols t shirt (some pics cross postEd from chanel RTW thread and dior RTW thread)


----------



## amna72

Love these


----------



## Mapoon

Brought my picotin with my new sticker bingata twilly to see my SA yesterday. Just simple bow


----------



## Solday

Night out with a perfect bag


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> @tlamdang08, I love your manicure! Happy Christmas!
> 
> 30B, phw, vache liegee, brushed PHW and custom metallic gray, by @docride; craie mini Della cavalleria; etain TPM; vintage H shiny crocodile chaine d’ancre clutch. 2002A chanel puffer (vintage form my own closet); blue boucle jacket; and 2021 chanel denim jacket; dior 2021 tulle, macro cannage, and twill skirts; dior leopard knit jacket; plaid vest and bucket hat; short hoodie and Under the sea dress; brunello trousers. Mens H scarf. doc martens; birkenstock slip on sneakers; dior thigh high combat boots; and dior pearl sandals. Reproduction Sex Pistols t shirt (some pics cross postEd from chanel RTW thread and dior RTW thread)
> View attachment 5276821
> View attachment 5276822
> View attachment 5276823
> View attachment 5276824
> View attachment 5276825
> View attachment 5276826
> View attachment 5276827
> View attachment 5276828
> View attachment 5276829


Every-one is a winner! You have such a great individual style. 
Btw-love the under the sea dress on you!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Sunday we are out and about


----------



## Xthgirl

B30 jaune ambre phw


----------



## steffysstyle

Bleu Glacier mini Kelly


----------



## sf_newyorker

Strategically introducing H to one of my nephews (yes, he’s old enough to carry  ID, some cash and gift cards). Crazy awesome auntie says it just needs to start _small…_

_

_​


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out for a hair cut


----------



## Ethengdurst

htxgirl said:


> B30 jaune ambre phw
> View attachment 5277896


I saw one in the wild in ghw… must say even though I prefer ghw with my bags, your phw looks better for me.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Whilst trying my DH’s new watch (and convincing him it’s not too big on me and we can share), my rose gold cdc ring matches perfectly with it.


----------



## Xthgirl

Ethengdurst said:


> I saw one in the wild in ghw… must say even though I prefer ghw with my bags, your phw looks better for me.



On this jaune ambre color, phw just gives a fresher look and a striking contrast. I have the same thoughts with gold leather wherein i prefer phw with it— not ghw like everyone does.

If the leather colors are jewel tones, i prefer gold hardware. For example in anemone, emeraude, rouge casaque, etc.


----------



## undecided45

Enjoying some apres ski


----------



## diane278

Went out to pick up a few at-home Covid tests (just in case I ever need one).  Trying to look Christmasy, I realized that I actually resembled an Elf on the Shelf with a losange around its neck.



But, at least, it was “mission accomplished!”


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My rose gold heart scarf ring turned into a pendant !! What do you think?


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Went out to pick up a few at-home Covid tests (just in case I ever need one).  Trying to look Christmasy, I realized that I actually resembled an Elf on the Shelf with a losange around its neck.
> View attachment 5278859
> 
> 
> But, at least, it was “mission accomplished!”
> View attachment 5278860


Not an elf!  Love your outfit and always love seeing your very special B!


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> Went out to pick up a few at-home Covid tests (just in case I ever need one).  Trying to look Christmasy, I realized that I actually resembled an Elf on the Shelf with a losange around its neck.
> View attachment 5278859
> 
> 
> But, at least, it was “mission accomplished!”
> View attachment 5278860


Love your outfit and your gorgeous custom bag! Stay safe and healthy! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

Rotate to KELLY25 Today


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Rotate to KELLY25 Today
> View attachment 5278905


This, but in retourne/ghw, on the top of my 2022 list . Countdown begins.


----------



## Ladybaga

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My rose gold heart scarf ring turned into a pendant !! What do you think?


I love this idea! I will try it with mine, too! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> Rotate to KELLY25 Today
> View attachment 5278905


How do you like your nautilus?


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> Went out to pick up a few at-home Covid tests (just in case I ever need one).  Trying to look Christmasy, I realized that I actually resembled an Elf on the Shelf with a losange around its neck.
> View attachment 5278859
> 
> 
> But, at least, it was “mission accomplished!”
> View attachment 5278860


Lovely Elf!


----------



## tlamdang08

Running errands before Christmas 
Today is warm enough to wear a H leather  jacket from 2 season ago.


----------



## n1a

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5278593
> 
> Whilst trying my DH’s new watch (and convincing him it’s not too big on me and we can share), my rose gold cdc ring matches perfectly with it.


Definitely not too big for you. The lugs sit okay on your wrist.


----------



## sf_newyorker

*
•~•~


_Minutes into caroling rehearsal the children knew the perfect gift for these grown-up galactic warriors…



…singing lessons.



Wishing you perfect harmony this holiday season!_
*
•~•~
_~•~•~.•
||_​


----------



## Book Worm

sf_newyorker said:


> *
> •~•~
> View attachment 5279903
> 
> _Minutes into caroling rehearsal the children knew the perfect gift for these grown-up galactic warriors…
> 
> View attachment 5279902
> 
> …singing lessons.
> 
> View attachment 5279901
> 
> Wishing you perfect harmony this holiday season!_
> *
> •~•~
> _~•~•~.•
> ||_​


Love the stories…Happy Holidays to you and yours


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Out with my Constance today. The rouge H kinda matches my (washed out) dark red hair


----------



## am2022

No work - yay !
Running around town for last minute shopping and church Christmas party !


----------



## ChloeClad

wildorchids said:


> Sorry for the crappy picture, too a quick pic before heading out. It was cold enough to wear my reversible cape.


I looooove your cape!!!! You are so lucky you got a good one! I ordered and returned three by H mail without any luck. Yours looks fabulous on you.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Before I break out the festive looks, Hoodie jacket from the equestrian collection. Perfect for warmer, rainy London winter days. Wishing everyone a very Blessed Christmas, a Happy and Healthy 2022 and many more orange boxes in the New Year! From periogirl28 and family.


----------



## JadeFor3st

sf_newyorker said:


> This, but in retourne/ghw, on the top of my 2022 list . Countdown begins.



Like you, I have a 25 retourne eutope Kelly, and I’ve also been thinking about a 25 retourne gold/ghw.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Happy Christmas Eve!
Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas, and a Happy, Healthy New Year!


----------



## Hillychristie

Dear tpf
Wishing you love, peace and joy this season


----------



## mcwee

TPM Evelyn on flight


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

In action of 2021 alumni portrait
#happyholiday


----------



## 880

Safe and happy Christmas all! I am so grateful for all the style inspiration on this thread! Wow! @tlamdang08, I love all of your photos! Thank you @sf_newyorker, thank you for making the world of H exciting and fabulous again!
all of you look so fabulous out ans about for holidays ans parties! DH and I are lying low today (traveling tomorrow), so are lounging around with H deco teapot and homemade carbs (I don’t have a pic bc DH would kill me lol) 

@mcwee and to all of our members already traveling, stay safe!



tlamdang08 said:


> Running errands before Christmas
> Today is warm enough to wear a H leather  jacket from 2 season ago.
> View attachment 5279511


WOW!!!!! You do color so perfectly! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

Wearing a men scarf and bring along with The Jungle Love cashmere 140 to visit my parents.
Kelly25 is already in the car.
Rainboot from the equestrian collection last season.



Last night Christmas Eve's  mass


----------



## diane278

Last minute shopping at Stanford Center on the 24th.


----------



## 880

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5278593
> 
> Whilst trying my DH’s new watch (and convincing him it’s not too big on me and we can share), my rose gold cdc ring matches perfectly with it.


I think this is perfectly sized! (I wear DHs watches too)


----------



## Rouge H

Off to run errands with my custom color land boots…so comfy too❤️ I also had chocolate brown made but having a hard time with matching as I don’t wear browns…some suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## diane278

I’m on my way to the hardware store, wearing my new-to-me rescued _Barenia Aline_. This one was quite tired but perfect for customization. It arrived today and I’m loving it! 
Docride stitched an old buckle I had been saving onto the bag for me. And yes, that’s me and my horse, circa 1962.
As the buckle says, “Every girl needs a horse”. It’s true….


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> I’m on my way to the hardware store, wearing my new-to-me rescued _Barenia Aline_. This one was quite tired but perfect for customization. It arrived today and I’m loving it!
> Docride stitched an old buckle I had been saving onto the bag for me. And yes, that’s me and my horse, circa 1962.
> As the buckle says, “Every girl needs a horse”. It’s true….
> View attachment 5282780
> 
> View attachment 5282798


I love it, Diane!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’m on my way to the hardware store, wearing my new-to-me rescued _Barenia Aline_. This one was quite tired but perfect for customization. It arrived today and I’m loving it!
> Docride stitched an old buckle I had been saving onto the bag for me. And yes, that’s me and my horse, circa 1962.
> As the buckle says, “Every girl needs a horse”. It’s true….
> View attachment 5282780
> 
> View attachment 5282798


Oh that is so fantastic!  I remember you posting the buckle some time ago  (do I remember correctly that you had it framed in your old space?)

Absolutely perfect bag for it!  Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Oh that is so fantastic!  I remember you posting the buckle some time ago  (do I remember correctly that you had it framed in your old space?)
> 
> Absolutely perfect bag for it!  Enjoy!


TBH, I don’t remember whether or not I had it framed, but it’s definitely a possibility. I’m constantly reimagining things and I lose track of the things I assemble. It was originally on a large messenger bag but that was too heavy for me to carry. I love this version better than I lived the original messenger bag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> I’m on my way to the hardware store, wearing my new-to-me rescued _Barenia Aline_. This one was quite tired but perfect for customization. It arrived today and I’m loving it!
> Docride stitched an old buckle I had been saving onto the bag for me. And yes, that’s me and my horse, circa 1962.
> As the buckle says, “Every girl needs a horse”. It’s true….
> View attachment 5282780
> 
> View attachment 5282798


Hi Diane, I love your Aline bag in barenia. I have been looking for an Aline but two offered to me were in MILO, smooth leather in Vert Cypress and Blue Lin. Barenia is such a perfect backdrop for your badge. I'm sure it will bring back fond memories that make you smile. Blessed Christmas


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Hi Diane, I love your Aline bag in barenia. I have been looking for an Aline but two offered to me were in MILO, smooth leather in Vert Cypress and Blue Lin. Barenia is such a perfect backdrop for your badge. I'm sure it will bring back fond memories that make you smile. Blessed Christmas



Thank you. I have a hard time passing on anything barenia if it’s affordable for me.
I remember a time when the H website had a rainbow of Alines available. Let’s hope those days return soon!  Hope you’re having a nice holiday season.


----------



## FashionistaSista

Leo the Lion said:


> Guess where I am at? Hermes of course


Have you seen the tree at the Palo Alto store this year? It’s so cute with the snow men!  ⛄️


----------



## Maedi

Rouge H said:


> Off to run errands with my custom color land boots…so comfy too❤ I also had chocolate brown made but having a hard time with matching as I don’t wear browns…some suggestions is greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 5282123


Such a great outfit with the sweater dress. May I ask where your bag is from? I adore it.


----------



## etoile de mer

Rouge H said:


> Off to run errands with my custom color land boots…so comfy too❤ I also had chocolate brown made but having a hard time with matching as I don’t wear browns…some suggestions is greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 5282123





Maedi said:


> Such a great outfit with the sweater dress. May I ask where your bag is from? I adore it.



I agree, and was wondering the very same thing, I love the bag!


----------



## Marmotte

Day off at the chalet with my SO B25 Chèvre Blue Celeste/Orange Poppy RGHW


----------



## JadeFor3st

diane278 said:


> I’m on my way to the hardware store, wearing my new-to-me rescued _Barenia Aline_. This one was quite tired but perfect for customization. It arrived today and I’m loving it!
> Docride stitched an old buckle I had been saving onto the bag for me. And yes, that’s me and my horse, circa 1962.
> As the buckle says, “Every girl needs a horse”. It’s true….
> View attachment 5282780
> 
> View attachment 5282798



This is so special!
And Docride can do so many wonderful things.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Haven‘t been out to nice dinner in a while, so last night we had a little celebration. The chef surprised us with a very cute cake. It was little but so delicious! Brought with me bubble gum pink Constance as my companion. She always put a smile on my face.


----------



## 880

@Rouge H, love your pic; how you styled your boots with your fabulous bag; but, most of all, you have the most amazing hair! 
@Marmotte, love the way you styled your so with your skirt!
@JadeFor3st, hope you had a wonderful anniversary! Love the bag on you! It looks so happy!


sf_newyorker said:


> I love it, Diane!


@diane278, it’s beautiful and personal!
@docride is the best!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My rose gold heart scarf ring turned into a pendant !! What do you think?


Brilliant idea!
Rose gold is beautiful!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Solday said:


> Night out with a perfect bag
> 
> View attachment 5277065


Stunning piece!


----------



## Leo the Lion

FashionistaSista said:


> Have you seen the tree at the Palo Alto store this year? It’s so cute with the snow men!  ⛄


It is so pretty!!! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## hsim928

Spent post xmas in vegas!


----------



## PANda_USC

Sharing a bunch of pics from the past 2 months in chronological order, : Warriors Game with Ms. Bleu Electrique (go Dubs!), Ms. Craie in Sonoma, Ms. Gold at Trevor Noah and floral restaurant with friend, Ms. Malachite for holiday lights viewing in South Bay, and Ms. Bubblegum for tea time. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DR2014

hsim928 said:


> Spent post xmas in vegas!


Gorgeous!! Is your K in Rouge Sellier?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

It’s raining. A donut run provided much needed maple bars, but no poppy seed muffins.  
At least my TPM showed me unconditional love….


I think I’ll take some to my morning coffee group….


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> I’m on my way to the hardware store, wearing my new-to-me rescued _Barenia Aline_. This one was quite tired but perfect for customization. It arrived today and I’m loving it!
> Docride stitched an old buckle I had been saving onto the bag for me. And yes, that’s me and my horse, circa 1962.
> As the buckle says, “Every girl needs a horse”. It’s true….
> View attachment 5282780
> 
> View attachment 5282798


I love your story and you Are beautiful before and now.


----------



## Melow

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Out with my Constance today. The rouge H kinda matches my (washed out) dark red hair
> 
> View attachment 5280227


What size is your constance? So pretty!


----------



## Ladybaga

diane278 said:


> It’s raining. A donut run provided much needed maple bars, but no poppy seed muffins.
> At least my TPM showed me unconditional love….
> View attachment 5284223
> 
> I think I’ll take some to my morning coffee group….
> View attachment 5284303


I don't know what is more beautiful...the box of donuts or you?  You win, obviously, but I can't stop thinking about those donuts.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Melow said:


> What size is your constance? So pretty!


Tysm! It’s the size 24 one


----------



## hotgalaxy

diane278 said:


> It’s raining. A donut run provided much needed maple bars, but no poppy seed muffins.
> At least my TPM showed me unconditional love….
> View attachment 5284223
> 
> I think I’ll take some to my morning coffee group….
> View attachment 5284303


They look delish, now I fancy a coffee and a donut!!!! And I haven't even had breakfast yet!


----------



## periogirl28

Out with DH on a date while DS watches a movie with his friends. Outfit by Hermes, K25 Chevre Sellier SO, Black with Casaque lining, GHW. Waiting for 2022!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Love Horses and Big Bird 

View attachment 5284673


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Love Horses and Big Bird
> 
> View attachment 5284673



Re-attached photo


----------



## JavaJo

Will ring in 2022 with my lucky red (Rouge Chanceu )

Wishing everyone good health and good fortune, and may all our wishes come true ❤


----------



## sf_newyorker

*.•*•.*


_let the new year bring ample opportunity to connect, smile and dance again.

happy (early) 2022!
*.•*•.*_​


----------



## 880

Happy new year all! Thank you for keeping me style inspired and sane through a challenging year!

DH is enjoying his h cardigan (first pic under a brunello jacket) and turtleneck

H sellier bomber; brunello cashmere pullover; dior 30 Montaigne shorts and thigh high boots; Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag. With dior RTW, (cross post dior RTW thread),  hermes cardigan, Etsy rhinestone pin, birkenstock slip ons, sermoneta elbow height gunmetal gloves, brunello navy metallic scarf, and 28 box sellier kelly, brushed phw, by @docride.  With brunello balck metallic sweater and cargos, chanel combat boots, craie mini Della cavalleria. Plug for the brunello cargos bc . . . Somehow, without it showing, it’s a magic Elastic waistband


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Happy new year all! Thank you for keeping me style inspired and sane through a challenging year!
> 
> DH is enjoying his h cardigan (first pic under a brunello jacket) and turtleneck
> 
> H sellier bomber; brunello cashmere pullover; dior 30 Montaigne shorts and thigh high boots; Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag. With dior RTW, (cross post dior RTW thread),  hermes cardigan, Etsy rhinestone pin, birkenstock slip ons, sermoneta elbow height gunmetal gloves, brunello navy metallic scarf, and 28 box sellier kelly, brushed phw, by @docride.  With brunello balck metallic sweater and cargos, chanel combat boots, craie mini Della cavalleria. Plug for the brunello cargos bc . . . Somehow, without it showing, it’s a magic Elastic waistband
> 
> View attachment 5285075
> View attachment 5285077
> View attachment 5285100
> View attachment 5285076
> 
> View attachment 5285093
> View attachment 5285094
> View attachment 5285080
> View attachment 5285086


Happy New Year!


----------



## hsim928

DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous!! Is your K in Rouge Sellier?



It’s in bordeaux!


----------



## 880

@diane278, I keep going back to see your very special custom bag! and, the donut pic too!  



PANda_USC said:


> Sharing a bunch of pics from the past 2 months in chronological order, : Warriors Game with Ms. Bleu Electrique (go Dubs!), Ms. Craie in Sonoma, Ms. Gold at Trevor Noah and floral restaurant with friend, Ms. Malachite for holiday lights viewing in South Bay, and Ms. Bubblegum for tea time. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5283763
> View attachment 5283764
> View attachment 5283765
> View attachment 5283766
> View attachment 5283767
> View attachment 5283768
> View attachment 5283769
> 
> View attachment 5283770


Love every gorgeous happy photo! Plus. You have the best eyebrows!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

880 said:


> Happy new year all! Thank you for keeping me style inspired and sane through a challenging year!
> 
> DH is enjoying his h cardigan (first pic under a brunello jacket) and turtleneck
> 
> H sellier bomber; brunello cashmere pullover; dior 30 Montaigne shorts and thigh high boots; Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag. With dior RTW, (cross post dior RTW thread),  hermes cardigan, Etsy rhinestone pin, birkenstock slip ons, sermoneta elbow height gunmetal gloves, brunello navy metallic scarf, and 28 box sellier kelly, brushed phw, by @docride.  With brunello balck metallic sweater and cargos, chanel combat boots, craie mini Della cavalleria. Plug for the brunello cargos bc . . . Somehow, without it showing, it’s a magic Elastic waistband
> 
> View attachment 5285075
> View attachment 5285077
> View attachment 5285100
> View attachment 5285076
> 
> View attachment 5285093
> View attachment 5285094
> View attachment 5285080
> View attachment 5285086


Way cool couple!
You both have such wonderful style!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Prada Prince said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286100


Loving everything!
Happy new year!


----------



## tlamdang08

Time for milk tea with mini K, H jacket, Kelly boots


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Happy new year all! Thank you for keeping me style inspired and sane through a challenging year!
> 
> DH is enjoying his h cardigan (first pic under a brunello jacket) and turtleneck
> 
> H sellier bomber; brunello cashmere pullover; dior 30 Montaigne shorts and thigh high boots; Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag. With dior RTW, (cross post dior RTW thread),  hermes cardigan, Etsy rhinestone pin, birkenstock slip ons, sermoneta elbow height gunmetal gloves, brunello navy metallic scarf, and 28 box sellier kelly, brushed phw, by @docride.  With brunello balck metallic sweater and cargos, chanel combat boots, craie mini Della cavalleria. Plug for the brunello cargos bc . . . Somehow, without it showing, it’s a magic Elastic waistband
> 
> View attachment 5285075
> View attachment 5285077
> View attachment 5285100
> View attachment 5285076
> 
> View attachment 5285093
> View attachment 5285094
> View attachment 5285080
> View attachment 5285086


You are both so stylish! I love your Husbands turtleneck!
And as you know  am a huge fan of the way you mix and match your outfits.
I am now drooling over your long gloves!
Happy healthy 2022 and please keep the style inspo coming!


----------



## tlamdang08

Running errands with Mini Lindy and beach pareo


----------



## Ruedubac

Prada Prince said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286100


Happy New Year to you as well. Love the blue color. what is that blue on your Birkin?


----------



## Aelfaerie

Running errands the other day with my B30 in malachite. Would you believe this bag was carrying 3 kitchen knives (all in sheaths!) that were dropped off for sharpening.


----------



## Prada Prince

Ruedubac said:


> Happy New Year to you as well. Love the blue color. what is that blue on your Birkin?


Thanks! It’s actually Vert Cyprès. It takes on different shades under different lighting.


----------



## Xthgirl




----------



## Xthgirl




----------



## Xthgirl




----------



## periogirl28

Running errands. Vintage C23 RH Box, skirt from 2021 and old sandals.


----------



## somadossi

My christmas present to myself...toolbox 33


----------



## loh

These boots have been my go-to lately.  Would I say cost per wear is pennies?  Almost...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

Velour tracksuit - check!
No nail polish -check!
Aquaphor as lip balm - check!
Wet hair in a clip - check!
Star Wars socks - check!
Endless coffee in the _Cattitude_ mug -check!
Cauliflower pizza rolls - check!
Weird posing - check!
H silk muffler - check!



_Just another day working from home with (thank the Maker!) zero client Zoom meetings scheduled. _


----------



## Jay Manin

My C18 in Quebracho chèvre and Faubourg party scarf


----------



## Classy Collector

sf_newyorker said:


> Velour tracksuit - check!
> No nail polish -check!
> Aquaphor as lip balm - check!
> Wet hair in a clip - check!
> Star Wars socks - check!
> Endless coffee in the _Cattitude_ mug -check!
> Cauliflower pizza rolls - check!
> Weird posing - check!
> H silk muffler - check!
> 
> View attachment 5288073
> 
> _Just another day working from home with (thank the Maker!) zero client Zoom meetings scheduled. _


Haha just wanna say same here! I just throw on an H scarf to look better in video meetings


----------



## tinkerbell68

Classy Collector said:


> Haha just wanna say same here! I just throw on an H scarf to look better in video meetings


Ditto!


----------



## momasaurus

Aelfaerie said:


> Running errands the other day with my B30 in malachite. Would you believe this bag was carrying 3 kitchen knives (all in sheaths!) that were dropped off for sharpening.
> View attachment 5287372


Fabulous color - you look great!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

At work ! Start Fresh !


----------



## Ethengdurst

Lunch out with family with my B30 Officier, Pegase MM and CDA ring


----------



## tlamdang08

Another day with mini lindy before switching to another casual bag


----------



## MotoChiq

My Barenia K is a great companion to house hunting in Chicago. Stopping off for a quick break.


----------



## bagsandcakes

MotoChiq said:


> My Barenia K is a great companion to house hunting in Chicago. Stopping off for a quick break.


Oh... Barenia.. *♥*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5289345
> 
> Lunch out with family with my B30 Officier, Pegase MM and CDA ring


I was offered this exact bag! (I turned it down as I wanted a plain one and 35 or 40) you wear it so beautifully I'm almost regretting my decision.


----------



## JavaJo

Went in today wearing this



And picked up these (beret and earrings)


----------



## tinkerbell68

JavaJo said:


> Went in today wearing this
> View attachment 5290007
> 
> 
> And picked up these (beret and earrings)
> View attachment 5290007
> View attachment 5290008


Love the scarf as a belt on your dress! Great styling  Is that the Duo Cosmique 90cm?


----------



## JavaJo

tinkerbell68 said:


> Love the scarf as a belt on your dress! Great styling  Is that the Duo Cosmique 90cm?


Thanks!  Yes, it is the Duo Cosmique!


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> Velour tracksuit - check!
> No nail polish -check!
> Aquaphor as lip balm - check!
> Wet hair in a clip - check!
> Star Wars socks - check!
> Endless coffee in the _Cattitude_ mug -check!
> Cauliflower pizza rolls - check!
> Weird posing - check!
> H silk muffler - check!
> 
> View attachment 5288073
> 
> _Just another day working from home with (thank the Maker!) zero client Zoom meetings scheduled. _


I love the scarf, and +1 on no nail polish and aquaphor, but what are cauliflower pizza rolls? Gluten free? Stuffed with cauliflower like a veggie pakora?

Mini Della cavalleria; 28 box kelly, brushed phw by @docride; ebene barenia picotin pm, phw; 30B Togo etoupe. Phw
dior cavalry twill skirt; moncler jacket; vuori knit hat; chanel cashmere cardigan and skirt; dior knit jacket; athleta camo leggings, brunello cuchinelli courderoy cap; Birkenstock slip on sneakers ; brunello metallic shearling; cargos; dior b 23 high tops; brunello alpaca blend coat and pants; chanel zip boucle jacket; dior cavalry twill skirt and houndstooth jacket; hermes sellier jacket; brunello cashmere monili cardigan and pullover; dior sweats; Duret.com custom Buffalo Dalmatian bag


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

880 said:


> …but what are cauliflower pizza rolls? Gluten free? Stuffed with cauliflower like a veggie pakora?



 Nothing fancy, complex or *gulp* healthy. Cauliflower pizza rolls is my fancy, complex and healthy way of calling the three cheese snack bites by Feel Good Foods. They were recently on sale in the frozen foods section at Whole Foods. But in my defense, they are gluten free and have a cauliflower crust.


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> Nothing fancy, complex or *gulp* healthy. Cauliflower pizza rolls is my fancy, complex and healthy way of calling the three cheese snack bites by Feel Good Foods. They were recently on sale in the frozen foods section at Whole Foods. But in my defense, they are gluten free and have a cauliflower crust.


Thank you! Will look for them! Love pseudo healthy processed food as a treat Lol


----------



## DR2014

sf_newyorker said:


> Nothing fancy, complex or *gulp* healthy. Cauliflower pizza rolls is my fancy, complex and healthy way of calling the three cheese snack bites by Feel Good Foods. They were recently on sale in the frozen foods section at Whole Foods. But in my defense, they are gluten free and have a cauliflower crust.


I love those tooooo......


----------



## Pampelmuse

JavaJo said:


> Went in today wearing this
> View attachment 5290007
> 
> 
> And picked up these (beret and earrings)
> View attachment 5290007
> View attachment 5290008


Oh, I want your Kelly!What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## boomer1234

Last night had a dinner date with the hubby and then picked up DS from the grandparents with the MK2 ❤️


----------



## sf_newyorker

_.•.•.


It’s snow day. Your kid is not interested in making a snowdroid. What to do?



Find the ice Twilly, and…_



_…let…



…the…



…fun…



…begin!

NO TWILLYS WERE HARMED DURING FILMING_​


----------



## cavalpha

_.•.•.

It’s snow day. Your kid is not interested in making a snowdroid. What to do?

Find the ice Twilly, and…
…let…
…the…
…fun…
…begin!

NO TWILLYS WERE HARMED DURING FILMING_​[/QUOTE]
@sf_newyorker Just Marvelous!


----------



## papertiger

JavaJo said:


> Will ring in 2022 with my lucky red (Rouge Chanceu )
> 
> Wishing everyone good health and good fortune, and may all our wishes come true ❤
> View attachment 5284911



Love this whole outfit!


----------



## diane278

cavalpha said:


> _.•.•.
> 
> It’s snow day. Your kid is not interested in making a snowdroid. What to do?
> 
> Find the ice Twilly, and…
> …let…
> …the…
> …fun…
> …begin!
> 
> NO TWILLYS WERE HARMED DURING FILMING_​


@sf_newyorker Just Marvelous!
[/QUOTE]
Absolutely amazing! Your creativity always leaves me stunned!


----------



## loh

Heading to the airport to drop DS off after holiday break.


----------



## diane278

On my way to pick up a coat at the cleaners. I once forgot to pick one up for a year.…and was very lucky they found it in the back. I‘ve learned my lesson!


----------



## Pampelmuse

diane278 said:


> On my way to pick up a coat at the cleaners. I once forgot to pick one up for a year.…and was very lucky they found it in the back. I‘ve learned my lesson!
> 
> View attachment 5291889


Very stylish! I am always afraid  of white coats as I fear them to get dirty. You look very modern.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> On my way to pick up a coat at the cleaners. I once forgot to pick one up for a year.…and was very lucky they found it in the back. I‘ve learned my lesson!
> 
> View attachment 5291889


Great ensemble!

In 2020 (high Covid disruption) I forgot to request my sweaters and coats from the dry cleaner's storage facility until mid-October.  It took a w h i l e to get them back.  I was layering until Thanksgiving, LOL.


----------



## diane278

Pampelmuse said:


> Very stylish! I am always afraid  of white coats as I fear them to get dirty. You look very modern.


Thank you. The jury is out as to how long this coat will remain clean. It was on sale and hopefully, it will clean up well when necessary.


----------



## 880

Felt swift picotin lock 18; 30B noir barenia, brushed phw, by @docride; DH’s noir vache Hunter Evelyn sellier 33, phw; noir box kelly longue wallet as a clutch
2020 H sellier baseball jacket; clic cashmere slip cardigan; noire blanc Tigre royal CSGM
moncler jacket, athleta cargo leggings, 2021 chanel combat boots
DHs vintage vicuna top coat, 2021 brunello, cap, jeans, boots
2020 brunello metallic shearling, 2022 spring dior skirt, 2021 dior thigh high boots
2021 brunello monili asymetrical slip shoulder sweater, corduroy baseball cap
2022 spring dior leather moto jacket
chanel lesage cardigan
2020 chanel zip boucle jacket
vintage jim Morrison t shirt
dior feminists t shirt
morganthal Frederic’s glasses


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Tea with Ms Kelly at the art gallery cafe


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Felt swift picotin lock 18; 30B noir barenia, brushed phw, by @docride; DH’s noir vache Hunter Evelyn sellier 33, phw; noir box kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 2020 H sellier baseball jacket; clic cashmere slip cardigan; noire blanc Tigre royal CSGM
> moncler jacket, athleta cargo leggings, 2021 chanel combat boots
> DHs vintage vicuna top coat, 2021 brunello, cap, jeans, boots
> 2020 brunello metallic shearling, 2022 spring dior skirt, 2021 dior thigh high boots
> 2021 brunello monili asymetrical slip shoulder sweater, corduroy baseball cap
> 2022 spring dior leather moto jacket
> chanel lesage cardigan
> 2020 chanel zip boucle jacket
> vintage jim Morrison t shirt
> dior feminists t shirt
> morganthal Frederic’s glasses
> 
> View attachment 5292154
> View attachment 5292155
> View attachment 5292156
> View attachment 5292157
> View attachment 5292158
> View attachment 5292159
> View attachment 5292160
> View attachment 5292161
> View attachment 5292162
> View attachment 5292164


Love your style


----------



## Yodabest

880 said:


> Felt swift picotin lock 18; 30B noir barenia, brushed phw, by @docride; DH’s noir vache Hunter Evelyn sellier 33, phw; noir box kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 2020 H sellier baseball jacket; clic cashmere slip cardigan; noire blanc Tigre royal CSGM
> moncler jacket, athleta cargo leggings, 2021 chanel combat boots
> DHs vintage vicuna top coat, 2021 brunello, cap, jeans, boots
> 2020 brunello metallic shearling, 2022 spring dior skirt, 2021 dior thigh high boots
> 2021 brunello monili asymetrical slip shoulder sweater, corduroy baseball cap
> 2022 spring dior leather moto jacket
> chanel lesage cardigan
> 2020 chanel zip boucle jacket
> vintage jim Morrison t shirt
> dior feminists t shirt
> morganthal Frederic’s glasses
> 
> View attachment 5292154
> View attachment 5292155
> View attachment 5292156
> View attachment 5292157
> View attachment 5292158
> View attachment 5292159
> View attachment 5292160
> View attachment 5292161
> View attachment 5292162
> View attachment 5292164



I spy that lovely 6 motif in the mix!


----------



## 880

Thank you @tinkerbell68 and @PC1984 for your kind words!  
hugs


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> Felt swift picotin lock 18; 30B noir barenia, brushed phw, by @docride; DH’s noir vache Hunter Evelyn sellier 33, phw; noir box kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 2020 H sellier baseball jacket; clic cashmere slip cardigan; noire blanc Tigre royal CSGM
> moncler jacket, athleta cargo leggings, 2021 chanel combat boots
> DHs vintage vicuna top coat, 2021 brunello, cap, jeans, boots
> 2020 brunello metallic shearling, 2022 spring dior skirt, 2021 dior thigh high boots
> 2021 brunello monili asymetrical slip shoulder sweater, corduroy baseball cap
> 2022 spring dior leather moto jacket
> chanel lesage cardigan
> 2020 chanel zip boucle jacket
> vintage jim Morrison t shirt
> dior feminists t shirt
> morganthal Frederic’s glasses
> 
> View attachment 5292154
> View attachment 5292155
> View attachment 5292156
> View attachment 5292157
> View attachment 5292158
> View attachment 5292159
> View attachment 5292160
> View attachment 5292161
> View attachment 5292162
> View attachment 5292164


You look fabulous, @880 ! I have the same bag as your DH but mine is 29cm. I particularly love all your short jacket/long skirt looks, my fave here is the leather jacket.


----------



## 880

DR2014 said:


> You look fabulous, @880 ! I have the same bag as your DH but mine is 29cm. I particularly love all your short jacket/long skirt looks, my fave here is the leather jacket.


Thank you so much! We have the same taste (cannot wait to see you model our ch jacket lol) I wish I got him the 29 so I could borrow 

@Hillychristie, I love your kelly, your sense of color, composition, and the fact that you look warm! The happiness shines through!  Tea looks delicious too!


----------



## sad16480

loh said:


> Heading to the airport to drop DS off after holiday break.
> 
> View attachment 5291762


You look FABULOUS!!!! Really


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Felt swift picotin lock 18; 30B noir barenia, brushed phw, by @docride; DH’s noir vache Hunter Evelyn sellier 33, phw; noir box kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 2020 H sellier baseball jacket; clic cashmere slip cardigan; noire blanc Tigre royal CSGM
> moncler jacket, athleta cargo leggings, 2021 chanel combat boots
> DHs vintage vicuna top coat, 2021 brunello, cap, jeans, boots
> 2020 brunello metallic shearling, 2022 spring dior skirt, 2021 dior thigh high boots
> 2021 brunello monili asymetrical slip shoulder sweater, corduroy baseball cap
> 2022 spring dior leather moto jacket
> chanel lesage cardigan
> 2020 chanel zip boucle jacket
> vintage jim Morrison t shirt
> dior feminists t shirt
> morganthal Frederic’s glasses
> 
> View attachment 5292154
> View attachment 5292155
> View attachment 5292156
> View attachment 5292157
> View attachment 5292158
> View attachment 5292159
> View attachment 5292160
> View attachment 5292161
> View attachment 5292162
> View attachment 5292164


Love! especially the Dior biker jacket look and Jim morrison t-shirt worn with Chanel jacket .
Your Husband looks cool too I adore the Sellier Evelyne !


----------



## somadossi

First time taking her out for some coffee....


Loove the way she collapses and relaxes  on her seat.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_“Darkness rises and light to meet it.”
- Star Wars Episode VIII - The Last Jedi (2017)
Or 
My mantra heading into the office_​


----------



## carrie8

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 5293148
> 
> _“Darkness rises and light to meet it.”
> - Star Wars Episode VIII - The Last Jedi (2017)
> Or
> My mantra heading into the office_​


May the force be with you


----------



## Hillychristie

880 said:


> Thank you so much! We have the same taste (cannot wait to see you model our ch jacket lol) I wish I got him the 29 so I could borrow
> 
> @Hillychristie, I love your kelly, your sense of color, composition, and the fact that you look warm! The happiness shines through!  Tea looks delicious too!


Thank you for your kind words and sharing your styles. They are a real inspiration for me if I ever want to attempt the biker chic look , you nailed it


----------



## Chrismin

Latest purchase rtw
Happy Tuesday !


----------



## diane278

The large losange is my favorite scarf style, as it’s easy to tie using the only knot I use. I picked this one up in the PA store just before Christmas and pulled it out this morning to wear while out running a few errands….


----------



## tlamdang08

at the coffee shop for a mid day break


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## l.ch.

880 said:


> Felt swift picotin lock 18; 30B noir barenia, brushed phw, by @docride; DH’s noir vache Hunter Evelyn sellier 33, phw; noir box kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 2020 H sellier baseball jacket; clic cashmere slip cardigan; noire blanc Tigre royal CSGM
> moncler jacket, athleta cargo leggings, 2021 chanel combat boots
> DHs vintage vicuna top coat, 2021 brunello, cap, jeans, boots
> 2020 brunello metallic shearling, 2022 spring dior skirt, 2021 dior thigh high boots
> 2021 brunello monili asymetrical slip shoulder sweater, corduroy baseball cap
> 2022 spring dior leather moto jacket
> chanel lesage cardigan
> 2020 chanel zip boucle jacket
> vintage jim Morrison t shirt
> dior feminists t shirt
> morganthal Frederic’s glasses
> 
> View attachment 5292154
> View attachment 5292155
> View attachment 5292156
> View attachment 5292157
> View attachment 5292158
> View attachment 5292159
> View attachment 5292160
> View attachment 5292161
> View attachment 5292162
> View attachment 5292164


Your outfits are always great!!!


----------



## l.ch.

I don’t post here often, or almost never, but this is from today. LV and new Hermès scarf


----------



## Moody Blues

diane278 said:


> The large losange is my favorite scarf style, as it’s easy to tie using the only knot I use. I picked this one up in the PA store just before Christmas and pulled it out this morning to wear while out running a few errands….
> 
> View attachment 5293966


Love this Diane! Please would you be so kind as to show me how you knot this? I have a large losange in similar colour way and never know how to tie it. Thank you


----------



## 880

l.ch. said:


> I don’t post here often, or almost never, but this is from today. LV and new Hermès scarf
> View attachment 5294615
> View attachment 5294615
> View attachment 5294616


Lovely scarf and gorgeous views!


----------



## l.ch.

880 said:


> Lovely scarf and gorgeous views!


This is my workplace, I am so lucky to work with this view!


----------



## diane278

Moody Blues said:


> Love this Diane! Please would you be so kind as to show me how you knot this? I have a large losange in similar colour way and never know how to tie it. Thank you


Let me see if I can figure out how to get photos of each step.…it may take me awhile.


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> Let me see if I can figure out how to get photos of each step.…it may take me awhile.


You did it once for me! Instructions here! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-tie-a-losange-please.1026688/ I can’t add quotes for some reason though so can’t quote @Moody Blues


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> You did it once for me! Instructions here! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-me-tie-a-losange-please.1026688/ I can’t add quotes for some reason though so can’t quote @Moody Blues


Thank you, @Tonimichelle!
@Moody Blues Its post #10 on the link above…
@Notorious Pink also has it posted on her tutorials…..but I’m not sure where.


----------



## 880

Thank you for your kind words @DR2014, @maxroxxherhandbags, @l.ch. , and @Hillychristie


----------



## tinkerbell68

Moody Blues said:


> Love this Diane! Please would you be so kind as to show me how you knot this? I have a large losange in similar colour way and never know how to tie it. Thank you


MaiTai has a great app, Scarf Art, with video tutorials for tons of different ways to tie various different silks.


----------



## Moody Blues

diane278 said:


> Thank you, @Tonimichelle!
> @Moody Blues Its post #10 on the link above…
> @Notorious Pink also has it posted on her tutorials…..but I’m not sure where.


@diane278 @Tonimichelle @tinkerbell68  You guys rock! Thank you so much


----------



## pearlgrass

Hillychristie said:


> Tea with Ms Kelly at the art gallery cafe
> View attachment 5292187



FABULOUS!! Love your *K* and also the dessert


----------



## tlamdang08

Three fun surf and mini picotin and previous season boots at a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
fitting room


----------



## Chrismin

Something fun to get through Friday !


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Something fun to get through Friday !
> 
> View attachment 5296705



Gorgeous!  Happy Friday!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

I am still thinking my BBB30 is big on me


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> Gorgeous!  Happy Friday!


thank you@loh


----------



## diane278

This afternoon, I got a call from the framer that a painting was ready for me to pick up….(horses, of course).


----------



## LouiseCPH

Starting to pack for first vacation outside my own country in two years! (Bringing computer so I can work from there if I get stuck with the unmentionable while there and unable to fly back home when the vacation ends!)


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

H Robot Sweater
H K25 Noir Ostrich GHW
… choosing bag of the day.. to visit my dear SA


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> Starting to pack for first vacation outside my own country in two years! (Bringing computer so I can work from there if I get stuck with the unmentionable while there and unable to fly back home when the vacation ends!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297746


Have a fun vacation! I hope to see some photos of your travels….


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> Have a fun vacation! I hope to see some photos of your travels….


Well, I am bringing two H bags and four H scarves, so you might!


----------



## sf_newyorker

~
_she chased after ribbons from orange boxes 





she went to chase the stars yesterday 





I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
~•~_​


----------



## DME

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​



I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​



I am so sorry.  She was beautiful and I loved seeing pictures of her.  I know how much our fur babies mean to us and how hard it is when they are gone.  Hugs to you.


----------



## diane278

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​


I’m so sorry….what’s her name?
I ask because I was once told that ‘_You‘re not really gone as long as your name is remembered’_. 
….It’s stuck with me….


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​


I’m so sorry! I have a ScottishFold boy and I love him so much. I feel you and the stares are shinning with your baby upstair , waiting for time to see you again. Sorry for your lost again


----------



## Xthgirl

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​




This is so poetic. Sorry for your loss. #virtualhugs


----------



## westcoastgal

tlamdang08 said:


> I am still thinking my BBB30 is big on me
> View attachment 5296909


It looks really good; not too big at all.


----------



## tlamdang08

Back to my comfort zone . 
Size 25


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​


sending a hug-I am so sorry.
She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Back to my comfort zone .
> Size 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298297


I think both the 30 & the 25 look great on you. There was a time when I never would have considered carrying the TPM bags, as I felt small bags made me look heavy. Now, I’m only carrying small bags. I predict that the day will come when you will once again love carrying your gorgeous BBB30.


----------



## sheanabelle

It’s been awhile. Always forget how much I love this little cuivre 32.


----------



## kat.fox

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​


so sorry for your lost!  I lost my beloved doggie six months ago, and still miss him


----------



## etoile de mer

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​



 So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tpf members and @loh @diane278 @DrawitraLoveHermes @htxgirl @DME @maxroxxherhandbags @kat.fox @etoile de mer  - thank you and much 

And to stay on topic, my newest H items in action. They would have been approved by _Beubeugigi_.




Pico18 in Rose Sakura, to represent spring (life & renewal). And Jungle Love Fringed Twilly - well, there are big cats and hearts.


----------



## Maedi

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​


I am so sorry for your loss. She is beautiful with her winged eyeliner and green eyes. Hugs.


----------



## cloee

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​


So sorry for your loss. She will forever be shining amongst the stars


----------



## tinkerbell68

The ‘dressing room’ shot: I’m wearing the Grand Manege Love bandana and my B25 is wearing the Bingata twilly.


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> tpf members and @loh @diane278 @DrawitraLoveHermes @htxgirl @DME @maxroxxherhandbags @kat.fox @etoile de mer  - thank you and much
> 
> And to stay on topic, my newest H items in action. They would have been approved by _Beubeugigi_.
> 
> View attachment 5298482
> 
> 
> Pico18 in Rose Sakura, to represent spring (life & renewal). And Jungle Love Fringed Twilly - well, there are big cats and hearts.
> 
> View attachment 5298483


I’m so sorry for your loss. _Your pictures are such a wonderful tribute. 
@tinkerbell68 , love your dressing room shot! _


----------



## diane278

tinkerbell68 said:


> The ‘dressing room’ shot: I’m wearing the Grand Manege Love bandana and my B25 is wearing the Bingata twilly.
> View attachment 5298570


You look great….I especially love those shoes!


----------



## hers4eva

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​



I am so sorry


----------



## LouiseCPH

Traveling you want to be comfy, but not look sloppy. Dress for a cold plane, that still gets too hot during boarding, for the place you leave and the place you are going to….Well, at least I can’t go wrong with Bolide 31 as a travel bag! #MountainZebra90 #SiesteAuParadisCSGM


----------



## MightyBigRed

sf_newyorker said:


> tpf members and @loh @diane278 @DrawitraLoveHermes @htxgirl @DME @maxroxxherhandbags @kat.fox @etoile de mer  - thank you and much
> 
> And to stay on topic, my newest H items in action. They would have been approved by _Beubeugigi_.
> 
> View attachment 5298482
> 
> 
> Pico18 in Rose Sakura, to represent spring (life & renewal). And Jungle Love Fringed Twilly - well, there are big cats and hearts.
> 
> View attachment 5298483



So sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby.

The twilly is gorgeous. I love Jungle Love in all formats as a fellow cat mum.


----------



## DR2014

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> _she chased after ribbons from orange boxes
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297837
> 
> 
> she went to chase the stars yesterday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297836
> 
> 
> I’m keeping my appointment with H today, and hope to select something in memory of the best cat in a thousand galaxies.
> ~•~_​


Oh no! So sorry for your loss, @sf_newyorker !!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JavaJo

OOTD:  Jypsiere 31 carried as if it were the BV Pouch or Fendi First


----------



## sammix3

Ootd yesterday at H


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> The ‘dressing room’ shot: I’m wearing the Grand Manege Love bandana and my B25 is wearing the Bingata twilly.
> View attachment 5298570


love your trousers!!!and the shoes


----------



## YYZ_C

Denim trip espadrille love!


----------



## Chrismin

I am a huge fan of cuivre!! 





sheanabelle said:


> It’s been awhile. Always forget how much I love this little cuivre 32.


----------



## lishukha

First pic with my picotin 18. Love love love


----------



## Brimson

Excuse the dull filter, but pairing my Constance with my vintage neck scarf today.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Mosaique and carré Mountain Zebra


----------



## Brimson

Does this count? Wearing my Constance but pairing them with Buscemi (based on a birkin)
Don’t delete my post!


----------



## Xthgirl

My B30. Im 5’2”


----------



## diane278

This afternoon, we went to Ariat (equestrian store) to pick up a new jacket. Obviously, the only appropriate companion was my cowgirl B…..



I also found a pair of comfy slippers…..well, they would have been comfy had they been in a larger size to fit my “larger“ feet…..but at least the jacket fit….


----------



## momasaurus

Brimson said:


> Does this count? Wearing my Constance but pairing them with Buscemi (based on a birkin)
> Don’t delete my post!
> View attachment 5301926
> View attachment 5301927
> View attachment 5301929


Fabulous!!!


----------



## Brimson

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous!!!


Thank you! I don't wear them often (probably only every few months but they always generate looks)


----------



## marlenecelines

My new B30 in Gold togo with GHW I'm so happy!! I did an unboxing video on my YouTube channel, so feel free to check it out if you are interested


----------



## cali_to_ny

Brimson said:


> Excuse the dull filter, but pairing my Constance with my vintage neck scarf today.
> View attachment 5299692
> View attachment 5299693


Gosh I wish my husband dressed like this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes




----------



## lili45

LouiseCPH said:


> Traveling you want to be comfy, but not look sloppy. Dress for a cold plane, that still gets too hot during boarding, for the place you leave and the place you are going to….Well, at least I can’t go wrong with Bolide 31 as a travel bag! #MountainZebra90 #SiesteAuParadisCSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298721
> View attachment 5298722
> View attachment 5298723


Terrific outfit!


----------



## LouiseCPH

lili45 said:


> Terrific outfit!


Thank you! It worked very well, though the pink jacket must be dry cleaned after using it non-stop for a week on vacation


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

These boots were very comfortable even after wearing all day.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bolide 35 on our hotel balcony in Paris…with a big ole crane in front of the Eiffel Tower…


----------



## BowieFan1971

Duplicate


----------



## rachrach1017

Went to picked up my Rodeo, then walked out with 2 more things 

DH said to my SA,”I don’t need anymore surprises for today..  LOL”


----------



## HermesHabit




----------



## Rhl2987

tlamdang08 said:


> Three fun surf and mini picotin and previous season boots at a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitting room


Just fabulous.


----------



## pris_0727

my gold b25 in ghw with the veo ankle boots!


----------



## Sharont2305

cali_to_ny said:


> Gosh I wish my husband dressed like this!


Wish my husband looked like that, lol


----------



## Miss_K

Extremely unglamorous surroundings but at least the bag shone!


----------



## sf_newyorker

•|•
_


…east side, west side…



…all around the town…



…halzan 31, 25…



…on the sidewalks of new york.
•|•_​


----------



## boo1689




----------



## Pampelmuse

Miss_K said:


> Extremely unglamorous surroundings but at least the bag shone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305016


So beautiful! Congrats! Can’t wait to see it irl…


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Vert Cyprès B35…


----------



## duggi84

I guess I never shared the Sac Emile 30 (aka "New Long") I purchased back in early September.  It's such a fun and casual bag to use and I wear it A LOT.  It's Blanc Evercolor.


----------



## Book Worm

duggi84 said:


> I guess I never shared the Sac Emile 30 (aka "New Long") I purchased back in early September.  It's such a fun and casual bag to use and I wear it A LOT.  It's Blanc Evercolor.
> 
> View attachment 5305575


Looks super cool and modern


----------



## sf_newyorker

My cat knows that I terribly miss her. She is working with the football deity upstairs so she could deliver the latest distraction…




…a 49ers victory! She knows sports, H and Star Wars are always the welcome distractions.
_*faithful to the bay* 
*quest for six*_​


----------



## Chanelandco

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Vert Cyprès B35…
> 
> View attachment 5305456
> View attachment 5305457


Love your bag ! Vert cypres is so beautiful


----------



## rachrach1017

Picotin 18 SO black with my new rodeo and new twilly


----------



## Brimson

please forgive the recycling of this belt every time. I don’t have anything else that works currently!


----------



## jese1988

My Constance mini with my not so mini baby bump.


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> Went to picked up my Rodeo, then walked out with 2 more things
> 
> DH said to my SA,”I don’t need anymore surprises for today..  LOL”
> 
> View attachment 5304291


I was laughing at this post, and my DH said, I don’t find that at all funny. . . Which made me laugh harder  

im so happy that yu got some nice things !


----------



## Prada Prince

Chanelandco said:


> Love your bag ! Vert cypres is so beautiful


Thank you! I fall in love with it even more  every single time I take it out…


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> I was laughing at this post, and my DH said, I don’t find that at all funny. . . Which made me laugh harder
> 
> im so happy that yu got some nice things !



Thank you!!! Lol. Men will never be able to understand


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Asked hubby to pick one he likes the most but he cant. He said both are pretty bags and  He also mentioned I should get 2 more both in Beige kindda color .lol


----------



## curatedbytori

With my Mr. she's a K25 sellier

View attachment 5307391


----------



## curatedbytori

With my Mr. she's a K25 sellier


----------



## A.Ali

Miss.Caramel enjoying a night out.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

~


_sakura awakes
drinking winter’s light, reaching 
the child leads the way
~_​


----------



## WKN

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> View attachment 5308566
> 
> _sakura awakes
> drinking winter’s light, reaching
> the child leads the way
> ~_​


Love your haiku! RS in clemence looks so yummylicious - reminds me of the cherry blossom ice-cream in Tokyo! Aahh you are making me miss Japan!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I recently added this black P 22 to my collection. I needed a more stylish, though under the radar, bag for work than my usual messangerbag. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Using my Vert Jade CTG while waiting for my Mauve S to go to be delivered tmr. I got this Vert Jade from Hermes dot com UK


----------



## deltalady

Wearing a grey H sweater with my new B30 today.


----------



## may3545

Mom life dropping off kids to school.


----------



## Chanelandco

may3545 said:


> Mom life dropping off kids to school.
> View attachment 5309267
> View attachment 5309268


Wish I was that stylish dropping my kids to school! 
you look lovely . Where is your dress from ?


----------



## tonkamama

It’s been a while since I took her out….Etoupe B30 in Chèvre .   It changes color under different indoor lightings.


----------



## diane278

I bought this Cheval Punk Muffler just before Christmas.  I saw it hanging on a rack and loved it. Fast forward. I have no idea how to wear it.  It’s been sitting in a drawer. Here, I’ve thrown it on, trying to appear “casually stylish” and feel like I only got the “casual” part right.….the stylish part eludes me. I’m afraid it’s going to fall off when I leave the house….but here I go. Those of you who find this easy are blessed!


----------



## may3545

Chanelandco said:


> Wish I was that stylish dropping my kids to school!
> you look lovely . Where is your dress from ?


Thank you! The dress is from a Korean website: kooding.com but this was months ago, I can’t find it anymore. Lots of other cute and affordable pieces!


----------



## may3545

I love my k25 craie swift. Another errands run, bathroom selfie, casual with Cosmographia Universalis shawl.


----------



## Addicted to bags

diane278 said:


> I bought this Cheval Punk Muffler just before Christmas.  I saw it hanging on a rack and loved it. Fast forward. I have no idea how to wear it.  It’s been sitting in a drawer. Here, I’ve thrown it on, trying to appear “casually stylish” and feel like I only got the “casual” part right.….the stylish part eludes me. I’m afraid it’s going to fall off when I leave the house….but here I go. Those of you who find this easy are blessed!
> 
> View attachment 5309749


You look very stylish to me!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tonkamama said:


> It’s been a while since I took her out….Etoupe B30 in Chèvre .   It changes color under different indoor lightings.
> View attachment 5309748


Great style!
Is your jacket Commes Des Garcons or Yohji? Its lovely!


----------



## Heatherkf

deltalady said:


> Wearing a grey H sweater with my new B30 today.


Great bag and coat. May I ask who is the coat from?


----------



## deltalady

Heatherkf said:


> Great bag and coat. May I ask who is the coat from?


Thank you! The coat is Burberry.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

thank you , you got it dear, my jacket (and pants) is Commes Des Garçons, Yohji is another favorite brand 


maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Great style!
> Is your jacket Commes Des Garcons or Yohji? Its lovely!


----------



## Barbette

diane278 said:


> I bought this Cheval Punk Muffler just before Christmas.  I saw it hanging on a rack and loved it. Fast forward. I have no idea how to wear it.  It’s been sitting in a drawer. Here, I’ve thrown it on, trying to appear “casually stylish” and feel like I only got the “casual” part right.….the stylish part eludes me. I’m afraid it’s going to fall off when I leave the house….but here I go. Those of you who find this easy are blessed!
> 
> View attachment 5309749


It is wonderfully worth it!


----------



## abubotgirl

My pandemic go to bag Lindy 30   
Fits all the wipes, sanitizers and kids snacks


----------



## Yodabest

abubotgirl said:


> My pandemic go to bag Lindy 30
> Fits all the wipes, sanitizers and kids snacks



Love! I’ve always wondered how practical this would be for me. How old are your kids? Mine are 8, 3, and baby on the way.


----------



## Melow

abubotgirl said:


> My pandemic go to bag Lindy 30
> Fits all the wipes, sanitizers and kids snacks



wow your lindy is gorgeous! What color is this?


----------



## Mapoon

sf_newyorker said:


> _.•.•.
> View attachment 5290636
> 
> It’s snow day. Your kid is not interested in making a snowdroid. What to do?
> 
> View attachment 5290637
> 
> Find the ice Twilly, and…_
> 
> View attachment 5290635
> 
> _…let…
> 
> View attachment 5290634
> 
> …the…
> 
> View attachment 5290638
> 
> …fun…
> 
> View attachment 5290639
> 
> …begin!
> 
> NO TWILLYS WERE HARMED DURING FILMING_​


Love the last photo..he's had enough for the day!


----------



## abubotgirl

PC1984 said:


> Love! I’ve always wondered how practical this would be for me. How old are your kids? Mine are 8, 3, and baby on the way.


I have 13 and 8, I love it as it fits a lot without looking bulky.
I use to put my nephews diapers and all their snacks in it too ( I babysit them sometimes) .


----------



## abubotgirl

Melow said:


> wow your lindy is gorgeous! What color is this?


Lindy 30 in blue Jean


----------



## Yodabest

abubotgirl said:


> I have 13 and 8, I love it as it fits a lot without looking bulky.
> I use to put my nephews diapers and all their snacks in it too ( I babysit them sometimes) .



Thank you! I’ll have to check it out when I’m at the boutique next. Hopefully their inventory improves!


----------



## boo1689




----------



## Xthgirl

Just got these alternative alligator watch straps customized from a different leather store and then realized the two colors i chose match both of my bags  #unplanned #meanttobe


----------



## hers4eva

sf_newyorker said:


> ~
> View attachment 5308566
> 
> _sakura awakes
> drinking winter’s light, reaching
> the child leads the way
> ~_​



Pretty color


----------



## Stansy

My cap is keeping my company at my local coffee Shop.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My new “CLIQUETIS” t-shirt is best H RTW for Jan 22   She is in action


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Took my bag to show to my friend yesterday and she said “ you yet forgot to remove sticker?
Yes ! Now I just did it! Love the shine


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TC1

My least used H bag...Evelyne PM, felt I should pay it some attention


----------



## Xthgirl

Out for some errands with picotin 18


----------



## sf_newyorker

_hidden hazard of saturday snowday
*.•.*


.


.


.


.


.


.


*.•.*
having too much fun with dad can attract unwanted guests
•_​


----------



## diane278

My favorite _Barenia “Baby Bag“ _is going with me to get a much needed cappuccino.


----------



## periogirl28

Put my Mini Kelly strap on my wallet,  making it into a To Go. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Yodabest

sf_newyorker said:


> _hidden hazard of saturday snowday
> *.•.*
> View attachment 5312004
> 
> .
> View attachment 5312003
> 
> .
> View attachment 5312006
> 
> .
> View attachment 5312009
> 
> .
> View attachment 5312008
> 
> .
> View attachment 5312005
> 
> .
> View attachment 5312007
> 
> *.•.*
> having too much fun with dad can attract unwanted guests
> •_​


 I’ll have to show this to my Star Wars loving 8yr old. Your posts are always amazing! 

Also, which twilly is this? I love it against the noir Evie.


----------



## Chanelandco

Not an action shot as such but I am happy that my new skirt matches my new C18! Looking foward summer


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

I fall in love all over again each time i wear this bag


----------



## Ethengdurst

Finally able to use my C18 ostrich cos it’s just me and DH… I don’t wanna risk the bag with my kids’ grubby little fingers. Went to H and my SA said it still looks brand new. I said of course, I’ve only used it less than 10 times!


----------



## sf_newyorker

PC1984 said:


> I’ll have to show this to my Star Wars loving 8yr old. Your posts are always amazing!
> 
> Also, which twilly is this? I love it against the noir Evie.


Thanks! And you’ve got a sharp 8yo - I was 6 when SW became an alternate world (thanks to my late dad who encouraged his kids to see beyond the heavens).

As for the silk - it’s the now discontinued Animapolis twillon in cw02 - Bordeaux/Bleu:


----------



## Yodabest

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks! And you’ve got a sharp 8yo - I was 6 when SW became an alternate world (thanks to my late dad who encouraged his kids to see beyond the heavens).
> 
> As for the silk - it’s the now discontinued Animapolis twillon in cw02 - Bordeaux/Bleu:
> 
> View attachment 5312514



Thank you! I have a noir Evelyne too and been wanting to get a twilly to brighten it up. This gives me some inspiration for colors to pair it with!


----------



## PANda_USC

Chanelandco said:


> Not an action shot as such but I am happy that my new skirt matches my new C18! Looking foward summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312377
> View attachment 5312378


Oooo, is that mauve sylvestre? Stunning color and love chevre!


----------



## PANda_USC

PSiLOVEbags said:


> I fall in love all over again each time i wear this bag



Oo..is that anemone?! Whatever it is, it's such a regal/royal plum shade! 

I have something in anemone togo coming my way, but I've never actually seen it in person. Since it's such a chameleon color, I'm not 100% I'll like it, but if it looks anything like your pic, then I'm sure I'll love it!


----------



## Chanelandco

PANda_USC said:


> Oooo, is that mauve sylvestre? Stunning color and love chevre!


Thank you! Yes it is mauve sylvestre in chevre


----------



## luvparis21

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> My new “CLIQUETIS” t-shirt is best H RTW for Jan 22   She is in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311440
> View attachment 5311442



love this top!
Can you kindly tell me if it’s a loose fit? Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

eiffel21 said:


> love this top!
> Can you kindly tell me if it’s a loose fit? Thank you


Yes ! Wide t-shirt


----------



## luvparis21

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Yes ! Wide t-shirt



Thank you!!


----------



## bagnut1

Dolled up for yesterday's snow storm.


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

PANda_USC said:


> Oo..is that anemone?! Whatever it is, it's such a regal/royal plum shade!
> 
> I have something in anemone togo coming my way, but I've never actually seen it in person. Since it's such a chameleon color, I'm not 100% I'll like it, but if it looks anything like your pic, then I'm sure I'll love it!


This is anemone in clemence. It's a beautiful color. You will love it!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ms Kelly is my daily bag for weeks. We are going to church and then lunch.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

H is for Horses


----------



## fatcat2523

Spending weekend with my family. So blessed


----------



## 880

have been wearing etain TPM non stop, so making an effort  to wear some other bags. Box kelly longue wallet (larger than chèvre kelly longue) easily fits my iPhone 12, so can be used as a clutch (love clutches on vacation  TPM etain PHW; ebene ans etoupe Victoria 35s; B30 black barenia B30, PHW; ebene barenia picotin 18; Bordeaux box sellier K32, brushed PHW; silver metallic chèvre clutch; black box kelly longue wallet; etoupe 30B PHW; Hermes sellier jacket; dior denim dress 2021; tohu bohu CSGM (vintage from my closet); felt swift picotin PM at Hermes
metallic taupe Brunello shearling; moncler ski jacket; brunello alpaca coat; eBay deadstock vintage Persian lamb mink collar coat; Lafayette 148 navy shirt dress; doc martens, birkenstock slip on sneakers; and, Hermes boots (CDC detail; forgot what they are called) with dior cotton twill skirt, spring 2022. Trio of blue Abysse box sellier 28, block box retourne 28, and Bordeaux 32 sellier, all brushed PHW, back from spa vacation by @docride


----------



## diane278

Mrs.Hermess said:


> H is for Horses


That photo has taken me back 60 years!  Thank you!


----------



## duggi84

Here's a fun one: the Silky Pop Tote fits inside the Birkin 25 and the Birkin 25 fits inside the Silky Pop Tote


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Here on the East Coast, it’s still a few hours away, but…_

_


…Happy Year of the Tiger (or big orange cat like Beubeugigi)!_​


----------



## WKN

My K28 getting into the festive mode with a Shanghai Tang scarf! I'm pleased to report that I can actually slip my handphone at the back!


----------



## Helventara

WKN said:


> My K28 getting into the festive mode with a Shanghai Tang scarf! I'm pleased to report that I can actually slip my handphone at the back!
> View attachment 5314035


Beautiful!  I am not into twillies on handles but this, I might be tempted. Do you happen to have a back view that you might be willing to share with us?  Thanks!


----------



## jese1988

With fourbi insert in silk & barenia. Perfect little H to line your Bs & Ks.


----------



## WKN

BVBookshop said:


> Beautiful!  I am not into twillies on handles but this, I might be tempted. Do you happen to have a back view that you might be willing to share with us?  Thanks!


Aww thank you! I'm not very good at this but here's the back view - have to learn how to make it neater! Also have to find better looking clips - need to be careful with these ones so that the scarf will not snag!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Helventara

WKN said:


> Aww thank you! I'm not very good at this but here's the back view - have to learn how to make it neater! Also have to find better looking clips - need to be careful with these ones so that the scarf will not snag!
> 
> View attachment 5314127


Thanks for sharing. Truly a great place for angbaos!


----------



## Miss_K

Kelly out and about with her little hook friend


----------



## LouiseCPH

First business trip in a while - Halzan 31 works as meeting bag and for going out for a bite the night before the work meeting   Also, never thought I would like the half and half type scarf, but I think it’s kind of cool


----------



## michelle1109

WKN said:


> My K28 getting into the festive mode with a Shanghai Tang scarf! I'm pleased to report that I can actually slip my handphone at the back!
> View attachment 5314035


beautiful!!! I love the back pic as well.


----------



## jess2434

my first time wearing my first birkin (preloved) and new petit H charm from website ^_^


----------



## lishukha

jess2434 said:


> View attachment 5314838
> 
> my first time wearing my first birkin (preloved) and new petit H charm from website ^_^


Beautiful! I love the color of your birkin ❤️


----------



## Perja

WKN said:


> My K28 getting into the festive mode with a Shanghai Tang scarf! I'm pleased to report that I can actually slip my handphone at the back!
> View attachment 5314035





WKN said:


> Aww thank you! I'm not very good at this but here's the back view - have to learn how to make it neater! Also have to find better looking clips - need to be careful with these ones so that the scarf will not snag!
> 
> View attachment 5314127



Oh my! Would you have instructions on how to fold this by any chance? Is it in the new Hermes scarf cards?

You did a great job, it looks really great! For the clips, did you consider Jam butterfly clips?









						- Office Depot
					






					www.officedepot.com
				




They come in colorful packs, and being larger, might also spread the pressure, so you won’t have one sharp point pressing into your scarf.


----------



## jess2434

lishukha said:


> Beautiful! I love the color of your birkin ❤


ooo thanks so much!!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

This is how the card shows it:


----------



## WKN

Perja said:


> Oh my! Would you have instructions on how to fold this by any chance? Is it in the new Hermes scarf cards?
> 
> You did a great job, it looks really great! For the clips, did you consider Jam butterfly clips?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Office Depot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.officedepot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They come in colorful packs, and being larger, might also spread the pressure, so you won’t have one sharp point pressing into your scarf.


Thank you for your suggestion - I'm in Asia and we don't have Office Depot where I live! Will have to hunt for similar clips. Was playing around with my bag(s) and decided to use this scarf - not an H scarf - in case I ruin it during my experiment!


----------



## WKN

Pampelmuse said:


> This is how the card shows it:
> View attachment 5315907


Thanks for this! Close effort on my part   - is that a knot or a clip? Going to try again this weekend!


----------



## LucyBob

A sunny day with my Picotin


----------



## KristinS

LucyBob said:


> A sunny day with my Picotin
> View attachment 5315987


Cute Picotin, but also loving your rings!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_…and poise the cause in justice’s equal scales, whose beam stands sure, whose rightful cause prevails…
.


.


.


With reliable Halzan on day 4 in a 20-day panel as a grand juror. _​


----------



## rachrach1017

Took this baby out to lunch today


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BB8

Casual Thursday (actually, casual everyday for me). Triangle keeping me warm on this semi-cool day.


----------



## _Moravia_

BB8 said:


> Casual Thursday (actually, casual everyday for me). Triangle keeping me warm on this semi-cool day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316694



Great casual look - love the tones in this outfit.


----------



## BB8

_Moravia_ said:


> Great casual look - love the tones in this outfit.


Thank you @_Moravia_


----------



## Pampelmuse

WKN said:


> Thanks for this! Close effort on my part   - is that a knot or a clip? Going to try again this weekend!


I think it is a knot. I tried with a 90 scarf om my K sellier 32 and it did not work, bc the scarf is too small for the second knot on the backside. Maybe it works with a Retourné K. Good luck!


----------



## boo1689

Hello Spring !!


----------



## Rachel_Mara

Pampelmuse said:


> I think it is a knot. I tried with a 90 scarf om my K sellier 32 and it did not work, bc the scarf is too small for the second knot on the backside. Maybe it works with a Retourné K. Good luck!


I tried it on a k28 retourne! It works but I think sellier would allow for more definition on the corners! It’s fun to play around with it!


----------



## LouiseCPH

When a hotel mirror is actually better than your own mirror at home for selfies……
Halzan 31 and CSGM ‘CHASSE EN inde’


----------



## diane278

Deleted…because these were the worst photos I’ve ever taken!


----------



## duggi84

When you haven't had anywhere to use your new bag so her first outing ends up being a very quick errand trip


----------



## periogirl28

Out for lunch. BE and Sakura SO B25.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Rachel_Mara said:


> I tried it on a k28 retourne! It works but I think sellier would allow for more definition on the corners! It’s fun to play around with it!


Wow, such a nice kombo! This scarf is so elegant! Looks great!


----------



## deltalady

I took my B30 out for some tacos


----------



## tlamdang08

For Lunar New Year 2022


----------



## cravin

Little bit of grocery shopping.


----------



## diane278

cravin said:


> Little bit of grocery shopping.
> 
> View attachment 5318649


I’m Loving that bag….and your coat!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

I forgot my list but remembered my grocery bag. 


This is all I could remember….5 items


----------



## Hillychristie

Wishing those who celebrate the lunar new year a roaring good one. It's the year of the tiger!
Lunar new year lunch at the golf terrace with my sis in law's Constance Elan


----------



## Pampelmuse

cravin said:


> Little bit of grocery shopping.
> 
> View attachment 5318649


Wow! Geta bag! So cool! Can you show some pictures of the inside, thanks a lot!


----------



## duggi84

B25 Barenia Faubourg “BaBi” (short for BArenia BIrkin ) on her first real outing to dinner with friends. Sitting next to my chair on her own little stool


----------



## mcwee

Kiddos having fun with Hermy


----------



## cravin

Pampelmuse said:


> Wow! Geta bag! So cool! Can you show some pictures of the inside, thanks a lot!



You can find more pictures of the bag here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/geta-bag-information.1049743/#post-34987890


----------



## cravin

duggi84 said:


> B25 Barenia Faubourg “BaBi” (short for BArenia BIrkin ) on her first real outing to dinner with friends. Sitting next to my chair on her own little stool
> 
> View attachment 5318941



Good job coordinating the bag to the stool.  I’m sure that’s harder than an outfit.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Returning to this comfortable place yesterday felt like slipping on a pair of fuzzy socks straight out of the dryer on a cold morning.




I don’t take for granted this place where I can decompress, recharge, and be my true laughing loud nerdy self.
​


----------



## cravin

sf_newyorker said:


> Returning to this comfortable place yesterday felt like slipping on a pair of fuzzy socks straight out of the dryer on a cold morning.
> 
> View attachment 5319087
> 
> 
> I don’t take for granted this place where I can decompress, recharge, and be my true laughing loud nerdy self.
> ​



Then go next door to RH rooftop and grab lunch with wine and you have yourself a perfect day.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Me ! food ! Clean mind! Great companions and K25


----------



## Pampelmuse

cravin said:


> You can find more pictures of the bag here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/geta-bag-information.1049743/#post-34987890


Thank you very much for the information, cravin! I have already spoken to my SA that I want this bag.


----------



## deltalady

B30 out for a family brunch


----------



## Ladybaga

sf_newyorker said:


> Returning to this comfortable place yesterday felt like slipping on a pair of fuzzy socks straight out of the dryer on a cold morning.
> 
> View attachment 5319087
> 
> 
> I don’t take for granted this place where I can decompress, recharge, and be my true laughing loud nerdy self.
> ​


Love it!


----------



## jess2434

same outfit as other day! kelly 32 epsom ~preloved! with cutie rodeo! would love to find a canvas short shoulder strap!


----------



## Frivole88

Went to H with my baby B vert vertigo, Cliquetis sweater and paris loafers.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tinkerbell68

Fending off the Sunday scaries with my cheerful B35.


----------



## duggi84

Gave my BF B25 a good weekend-long test run… nail job, dinner, antiquing, coffee, and a trip to target.  While I’ll still lean toward my other bags with a shoulder strap for shopping days and whatnot, I have to admit it’s kind of a revelation on how easy to use a tote format can be (this is my first).  Definitely see a good relationship forming here!     Some pics from today…









(note the above is my friend’s car I would never let my interior trim look that bad!)


----------



## luckylove

duggi84 said:


> Gave my BF B25 a good weekend-long test run… nail job, dinner, antiquing, coffee, and a trip to target.  While I’ll still lean toward my other bags with a shoulder strap for shopping days and whatnot, I have to admit it’s kind of a revelation on how easy to use a tote format can be (this is my first).  Definitely see a good relationship forming here!     Some pics from today…
> 
> View attachment 5319568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319573
> 
> (note the above is my friend’s car I would never let my interior trim look that bad!)
> 
> View attachment 5319574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319575


 Love the bag on you and your new mani!


----------



## Yodabest

duggi84 said:


> Gave my BF B25 a good weekend-long test run… nail job, dinner, antiquing, coffee, and a trip to target.  While I’ll still lean toward my other bags with a shoulder strap for shopping days and whatnot, I have to admit it’s kind of a revelation on how easy to use a tote format can be (this is my first).  Definitely see a good relationship forming here!     Some pics from today…
> 
> View attachment 5319568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319573
> 
> (note the above is my friend’s car I would never let my interior trim look that bad!)
> 
> View attachment 5319574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319575


 Looks like a really fun outing for you both    

That mani is awesome!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> have been wearing etain TPM non stop, so making an effort  to wear some other bags. Box kelly longue wallet (larger than chèvre kelly longue) easily fits my iPhone 12, so can be used as a clutch (love clutches on vacation  TPM etain PHW; ebene ans etoupe Victoria 35s; B30 black barenia B30, PHW; ebene barenia picotin 18; Bordeaux box sellier K32, brushed PHW; silver metallic chèvre clutch; black box kelly longue wallet; etoupe 30B PHW; Hermes sellier jacket; dior denim dress 2021; tohu bohu CSGM (vintage from my closet); felt swift picotin PM at Hermes
> metallic taupe Brunello shearling; moncler ski jacket; brunello alpaca coat; eBay deadstock vintage Persian lamb mink collar coat; Lafayette 148 navy shirt dress; doc martens, birkenstock slip on sneakers; and, Hermes boots (CDC detail; forgot what they are called) with dior cotton twill skirt, spring 2022. Trio of blue Abysse box sellier 28, block box retourne 28, and Bordeaux 32 sellier, all brushed PHW, back from spa vacation by @docride
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313202
> View attachment 5313207
> View attachment 5313199
> View attachment 5313198
> View attachment 5313208
> View attachment 5313205
> View attachment 5313204
> View attachment 5313206
> View attachment 5313211
> View attachment 5313213
> View attachment 5313214
> View attachment 5313212


So much box - I am drooling!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I found my K28 a friend while shopping yesterday.


----------



## bagnut1

duggi84 said:


> Gave my BF B25 a good weekend-long test run… nail job, dinner, antiquing, coffee, and a trip to target.  While I’ll still lean toward my other bags with a shoulder strap for shopping days and whatnot, I have to admit it’s kind of a revelation on how easy to use a tote format can be (this is my first).  Definitely see a good relationship forming here!     Some pics from today…
> 
> View attachment 5319568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319573
> 
> (note the above is my friend’s car I would never let my interior trim look that bad!)
> 
> View attachment 5319574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319575


The bag is TDF but that mani is SPECTACULAR!!!!


----------



## Chrismin

C’est la fete scarf and H dress .. I can’t Remember the exact name 
Happy Monday !


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> C’est la fete scarf and H dress .. I can’t Remember the exact name
> Happy Monday !
> View attachment 5319903
> View attachment 5319904


 Love the dress on you!


----------



## Chrismin

thank you @loh-- you are always so kind and positive 


loh said:


> Love the dress on you!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Chrismin said:


> C’est la fete scarf and H dress .. I can’t Remember the exact name
> Happy Monday !
> View attachment 5319903
> View attachment 5319904


My dream scarf and it looks fabulous pared with the dress!


----------



## Chrismin

thank you! it is a fabulous scarf!!


maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My dream scarf and it looks fabulous pared with the dress!


----------



## cali_to_ny

tinkerbell68 said:


> Fending off the Sunday scaries with my cheerful B35.
> View attachment 5319506


I LOOOOOOOVEEE everything about your B!! Is it bleu du nord?


----------



## tinkerbell68

cali_to_ny said:


> I LOOOOOOOVEEE everything about your B!! Is it bleu du nord?



I bought it pre-loved and according to Fashionphile, it is turquoise. And somehow it goes with everything and cheers me up just by looking at it.


----------



## rachrach1017

Bring her to work today  Picotin 18 SO black


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Senbei

rachrach1017 said:


> Bring her to work today  Picotin 18 SO black



Love it your work motivation!


----------



## am1ly

Took her out for a chateau visit


----------



## tadhana

Heading out


----------



## somadossi

Taking out my summer bag to fight these dark winter days


----------



## kat.fox

am1ly said:


> Took her out for a chateau visit
> View attachment 5321127


gorgeous!  what’s the color of your Pico?


----------



## am2022

Amazones shawl with sage Jige !


----------



## am2022

GTN scarf with Blue brume Jige !


----------



## jiljenner

somadossi said:


> Taking out my summer bag to fight these dark winter days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321441


I hope this isn't off-topic: what color/leather/hardware is this beautiful B?


----------



## Leo the Lion

duggi84 said:


> Gave my BF B25 a good weekend-long test run… nail job, dinner, antiquing, coffee, and a trip to target.  While I’ll still lean toward my other bags with a shoulder strap for shopping days and whatnot, I have to admit it’s kind of a revelation on how easy to use a tote format can be (this is my first).  Definitely see a good relationship forming here!     Some pics from today…
> 
> View attachment 5319568
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319573
> 
> (note the above is my friend’s car I would never let my interior trim look that bad!)
> 
> View attachment 5319574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319575


GORGEOUS B25!! Major Congrats! May I ask who does your nails?


----------



## duggi84

Leo the Lion said:


> GORGEOUS B25!! Major Congrats! May I ask who does your nails?



Thank you!  

You can find my nail artist here on IG, user is rawrrgina, link below.  If you're in the SF Bay Area and want an appt, know she's got quite a full client list (I mean obviously because she's incredible), so follow her and pay sharp attention to her IG stories regarding becoming a new customer when she posts them =)





						Instagram
					






					instagram.com


----------



## Grande Latte

am1ly said:


> Took her out for a chateau visit
> View attachment 5321127



The background!!! Thank you for this beautiful picture. Made my day!


----------



## somadossi

jiljenner said:


> I hope this isn't off-topic: what color/leather/hardware is this beautiful B?


It's a B40 in vache naturelle


----------



## Chrismin

Coat and cardigan a la H!
happy Wednesday to all !


----------



## sf_newyorker

Entering the 8th day of hearing evidence and deliberating indictments had me thinking: _What kind of criminal would I be?_

​
_Answer: _A bumbling thief stuck in the stairwell because all she could find are exit doors with no re-entry. Would her bag be viewed as an _accessory_? ​


----------



## jenayb

shellan310 said:


> Heading out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321391



Your outfit.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Leo the Lion

duggi84 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You can find my nail artist here on IG, user is rawrrgina, link below.  If you're in the SF Bay Area and want an appt, know she's got quite a full client list (I mean obviously because she's incredible), so follow her and pay sharp attention to her IG stories regarding becoming a new customer when she posts them =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com


Yes I'm local. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Today’s ostrich 25kelly casual wear at the brunch and home-store.


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> Today’s ostrich 25kelly casual wear at the brunch and home-store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322362


The lining and contrast stitching are perfection.


----------



## kmm88

tlamdang08 said:


> Today’s ostrich 25kelly casual wear at the brunch and home-store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322362


 WOW so cool with the contrast stitching. Now I have an idea if I ever get an SO opportunity!!


----------



## tadhana

jenaywins said:


> Your outfit.


Thank you!


----------



## am1ly

kat.fox said:


> gorgeous!  what’s the color of your Pico?


Hi,

It's Alezan biscuit


----------



## diane278

My obsession with small bags continues. This one gets to go with me on a donut run…..


----------



## 880

@diane278, we need pics of the donuts 

I’m also a fan of rhe TPM for traveling (with new springs silk mouss GM. With brunello jacket, Eileen Fisher tropical weight wool pants (light as air); birkenstock slip on sneakers and dior act 1 sandals 

anantara resort room view ( overlooking mountains outside of Muscat, Oman); amouage perfume manufacturing (Muscat); outside louvre Abu Dhabi, UAE;  al Maha desert  (outside of dubai), al Maha room view. Last pic on the beach in Dubai.


----------



## Chrismin

diane278 said:


> My obsession with small bags continues. This one gets to go with me on a donut run…..
> 
> View attachment 5323102


lucky bag!


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> @diane278, we need pics of the donuts
> 
> I’m also a fan of rhe TPM for traveling (with new springs silk mouss GM. With brunello jacket, Eileen Fisher tropical weight wool pants (light as air); birkenstock slip on sneakers and dior act 1 sandals
> 
> anantara resort room view ( overlooking mountains outside of Muscat, Oman); amouage perfume manufacturing (Muscat); outside louvre Abu Dhabi, UAE;  al Maha desert  (outside of dubai), al Maha room view. Last pic on the beach in Dubai.
> 
> View attachment 5323118
> View attachment 5323119
> View attachment 5323120
> View attachment 5323121
> View attachment 5323122
> View attachment 5323123


@880  WOW!!!


----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> @diane278, we need pics of the donuts
> 
> anantara resort room view ( overlooking mountains outside of Muscat, Oman); amouage perfume manufacturing (Muscat); outside louvre Abu Dhabi, UAE;  al Maha desert  (outside of dubai), al Maha room view. Last pic on the beach in Dubai.


Owww!  Do you mind sharing your thoughts on Anantara Oman?  I was debating between this and six senses. You mind if I PM you so not to derail this thread? Thanks.


----------



## hsim928

Before going out to dinner with a friend!


----------



## Miss_K

P18 in the snow...


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> @diane278, we need pics of the donuts
> 
> I’m also a fan of rhe TPM for traveling (with new springs silk mouss GM. With brunello jacket, Eileen Fisher tropical weight wool pants (light as air); birkenstock slip on sneakers and dior act 1 sandals
> 
> anantara resort room view ( overlooking mountains outside of Muscat, Oman); amouage perfume manufacturing (Muscat); outside louvre Abu Dhabi, UAE;  al Maha desert  (outside of dubai), al Maha room view. Last pic on the beach in Dubai.
> 
> View attachment 5323118
> View attachment 5323119
> View attachment 5323120
> View attachment 5323121
> View attachment 5323122
> View attachment 5323123


Too late this time for the donuts photo….I’ll remember next time.   These little bags are so perfect for carrying a light load….at home or away. And the crossbody option is so efficient. Since I’ve added them, I’ve barely used my clutches...and my medium sized bags are feeling large.…


----------



## elle818

How brilliant, what a clever idea!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## iamyumi

H bag, H shoes and H watch. I didn’t even realise how much H I am wearing these days!


----------



## am2022




----------



## Pampelmuse

amacasa said:


> View attachment 5323701
> View attachment 5323701
> View attachment 5323702
> View attachment 5323703


Hi, you look great! What colour is your B? Looks so different on the pictures - Terre battue? TIA


----------



## Melow

amacasa said:


> View attachment 5323701
> View attachment 5323701
> View attachment 5323702
> View attachment 5323703



Are your boots from hermes as well? So gorgeous!


----------



## chiaoapple

Out shopping with B25 in Menthe!


----------



## DR2014

hsim928 said:


> Before going out to dinner with a friend!


Gorgeous kelly!


----------



## am2022

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi, you look great! What colour is your B? Looks so different on the pictures - Terre battue? TIA


Hello it’s actually vermillion - that’s good to know she is a color shifter ! ❤️


----------



## am2022

Melow said:


> Are your boots from hermes as well? So gorgeous!


These boots i bought in Italy  
Generic italian brand but exceptional quality ! Thank you ❤️


----------



## voguekelly711

Out & about in the beautiful NYC weather today w/ my new beauty!!


----------



## jenayb

I feel like I rarely take this birdie out these days - last night for an early V-Day date with hubby.


----------



## kat.fox

am1ly said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's Alezan biscuit


thank you!


----------



## Mapoon

I am finally going to see my SA today  The last time we saw each other was mid Dec-21 and I haven’t been out to the shops (apart from essential shopping) since the borders opened. I am looking forward for an overdue catch up  It’s time for my rodeo to see the light  Wishing all a fantastic Saturday!


----------



## rachrach1017

H crewneck sweater for family photo


----------



## jenayb

rachrach1017 said:


> H crewneck sweater for family photo



Your doggos all look so stoic.


----------



## Miss_K

Out and about with K28 last night! Very happy with the new strap!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> I am finally going to see my SA today  The last time we saw each other was mid Dec-21 and I haven’t been out to the shops (apart from essential shopping) since the borders opened. I am looking forward for an overdue catch up  It’s time for my rodeo to see the light  Wishing all a fantastic Saturday!



Ohh @Mapoon love all of your pop of colours! I see why u love red and gold combos.So what did u get today?


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Ohh @Mapoon love all of your pop of colours! I see why u love red and gold combos.So what did u get today?


Thanks babe! Heeee…I didn’t get anything and left the store empty handed but updated my wishlist…was a great catch up no doubt way overduel….heeee..no bags atm…no colours I was keen on so maybe next year but who knows!


----------



## rachrach1017

When it feels like spring in NYC .. the Carlotta comes out to play


----------



## boo1689

There is something about a big chubby Pegasus that just makes me smile


----------



## boo1689

It’s 80F in sunny LA


----------



## catchingfireflies

waiting for the dentist...


----------



## am2022

Casual days ! Blue Jean B !


----------



## DR2014

Out for dinner with my BBK, 32cm...sorry for the terrible photo, the proportions look odd.


----------



## faab89

amacasa said:


> Casual days ! Blue Jean B !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325707
> View attachment 5325708
> View attachment 5325710
> View attachment 5325709


This outfit is EVERYTHING!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

H cape sweater, skirt, & mini Lindy


----------



## Classy Collector

Miss_K said:


> Out and about with K28 last night! Very happy with the new strap!
> 
> View attachment 5324781


Love the strap! Is this an H strap or from another place?


----------



## rachrach1017

LovingTheOrange said:


> H cape sweater, skirt, & mini Lindy
> 
> View attachment 5325780


Awww you guys are so cute! Love the mini L! Have fun!


----------



## am2022

thank you  


faab89 said:


> This outfit is EVERYTHING!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## NervousNellie

My toddler is already marking her territory. I don’t blame her!


----------



## Xthgirl

Out window shopping.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Miss_K

Classy Collector said:


> Love the strap! Is this an H strap or from another place?


It's from shoulder bag strap on Etsy.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Picking up snacks with my vert cypress


----------



## tinkerbell68

Out and about with my B


----------



## edgar.kings

I got creative with my passé-passé pouch.


----------



## Lejic

Running errands with this cutie


----------



## am2022

faab89 said:


> This outfit is EVERYTHING!! thanks for sharing!


Hi dear - thank you - if you need ID - coat is Isabel Marant gray coat and boots are Isabel marant dickers ! ❤️


----------



## faab89

Tina_Bina said:


> Picking up snacks with my vert cypress
> 
> View attachment 5326342


Color of my dreams


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Cherished ones come in all shapes and sizes. 

Happy  Day!



~~••~~_​


----------



## adb

htxgirl said:


> Out window shopping.
> View attachment 5326163


Lovely B. 
It makes me happy to see epsom birkins, makes me feel that I am not alone.
Enjoy it well darling! I see that you've been doing great in giving it some love.


----------



## Chrismin

Happy Valentine’s Day !


----------



## Xthgirl

adb said:


> Lovely B.
> It makes me happy to see epsom birkins, makes me feel that I am not alone.
> Enjoy it well darling! I see that you've been doing great in giving it some love.



i love it. Unpopular opinion but i happen to like how “plasticky epsom” feels  especially on a birkin tote. ☺️


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> Out and about with my B
> View attachment 5326468
> 
> View attachment 5326469
> 
> View attachment 5326470



Gorgeous pics and I love this shade of blue!  Can you remind me what color this is?


----------



## tinkerbell68

loh said:


> Gorgeous pics and I love this shade of blue!  Can you remind me what color this is?


Bleu nuit in togo...definitely pulls purple in some lights, huh?


----------



## texas87

Chrismin said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day !
> 
> View attachment 5326903



I absolutely love this scarf!!


----------



## lill_canele

Not me but my dad, a tie that I got him for his birthday~


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> Bleu nuit in togo...definitely pulls purple in some lights, huh?



Wow, it looks so different in this lighting!  Such a chameleon color.  It has hints of purple, gray, azure.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## diane278

Waiting for my ride…..and thinking about when my tpm obsession might subside….


----------



## Chrismin

thank you


texas87 said:


> I absolutely love this scarf!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Chrismin said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day !
> 
> View attachment 5326903


Scarf twins! Though mine is the blue version and I'm not wearing it nearly as well as you!


----------



## rachrach1017

OOTD at the private shopping event today


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you - you are too kind !
OOh I didn’t even know there was a blue cw! Must be so cute ! Share a picture when you have time !
QUOTE="tinkerbell68, post: 35006898, member: 744497"]
Scarf twins! Though mine is the blue version and I'm not wearing it nearly as well as you!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## tinkerbell68

Chrismin said:


> Thank you - you are too kind !
> OOh I didn’t even know there was a blue cw! Must be so cute ! Share a picture when you have time !
> QUOTE="tinkerbell68, post: 35006898, member: 744497"]
> Scarf twins! Though mine is the blue version and I'm not wearing it nearly as well as you!


[/QUOTE]
Unglamorous shot in the car…the blue CW tied, per MaiTai‘s amazing app, Scarf Art, in the heart knot…which seemed apt today though my knot does NOT look anything like the one she tied on the app


----------



## Chrismin

Love that version !  I know .. my knots hardly ever look like hers !! And I have to play the video 50 times to get it right!Unglamorous shot in the car…the blue CW tied, per MaiTai‘s amazing app, Scarf Art, in the heart knot…which seemed apt today though my knot does NOT look anything like the one she tied on the app
View attachment 5327430

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Valentine accessories tonight !! All red and with heart motifs. ❤  Happy Valentines everyone !!


----------



## boo1689

Happy ❤️ Day


----------



## Hillychristie

diane278 said:


> Waiting for my ride…..and thinking about when my tpm obsession might subside….
> 
> View attachment 5327245


This obsession won't end...I'm thinking of getting another one. It's my most used weekend bag. Just sling and go


----------



## bagnut1

boo1689 said:


> Happy ❤️ Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327501


Oh wow amazing red!  Can I ask which one it is?


----------



## periogirl28

DH and I went for afternoon tea and I finally unboxed my Christmas present. Happy Valentine’s!


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> Waiting for my ride…..and thinking about when my tpm obsession might subside….
> 
> View attachment 5327245


My obsession is with gold H bags. Let’s see what my SA can find next for me.


----------



## Book Worm

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5327650
> View attachment 5327651
> 
> DH and I went for afternoon tea and I finally unboxed my Christmas present. Happy Valentine’s!


Love  your entire look. Is that a suede constance? Don't think I've ever seen a suede one before.
I love your dress too - can you share who makes it? TIA


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Book Worm said:


> Love  your entire look. Is that a suede constance? Don't think I've ever seen a suede one before.
> I love your dress too - can you share who makes it? TIA


Thank you. Yes it is my second Constance in Doblis leather. It’s not that common and most clients will not take it on as it is quite delicate. My dress is from Zara.


----------



## Book Worm

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. Yes it is my second Constance in Doblis leather. It’s not that common and most clients will not take it on as it is quite delicate. My dress is from Zara.


TY. The constance looks really luxe. Love it. Enjoy!


----------



## rachrach1017

She’s a chameleon..color change in every lighting


----------



## mamakay

rachrach1017 said:


> She’s a chameleon..color change in every lighting


So beautiful! What leather is that?


----------



## rachrach1017

Bleu Saphir Veau Togo


----------



## amna72

A lot of Hermes today


----------



## viceversaloop

@Louvre Museum with my Hermès bangle and scarf


----------



## lovefordiamonds

*@LovingTheOrange - *LOVE the cape sweater!! Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## adb

Trying the mini lindy in mauve..


----------



## cubby

OOTD with my Libris shawl tucked into my B30 Malachite.


----------



## foonyy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5327650
> View attachment 5327651
> 
> DH and I went for afternoon tea and I finally unboxed my Christmas present. Happy Valentine’s!



You look very pretty, may I ask what brand is your white dress? Look effortless.


----------



## texas87

foonyy said:


> You look very pretty, may I ask what brand is your white dress? Look effortless.


I believe she said Zara up above


----------



## Classy Collector

Try on at home only. Here’s matching Kelly belt buckle to handbag. I’m going back to work soon, so here comes B35!


----------



## tlamdang08

From the last few days B25 and silk tote


----------



## Book Worm

tlamdang08 said:


> From the last few days B25 and silk tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329495
> View attachment 5329496


I *LOVE* that grey sweatshirt. Is that a recent rtw item? If yes, could you share the reference code? 
TIA!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Book Worm said:


> I *LOVE* that grey sweatshirt. Is that a recent rtw item? If yes, could you share the reference code?
> TIA!


I don't remember but maybe from SS 2019


----------



## Book Worm

tlamdang08 said:


> I don't remember but maybe from SS 2019


Thank you! It looks great on you…


----------



## Ethengdurst

During a work seminar, keeping myself from falling asleep with my Feu Mini Lindy.


----------



## diane278

On my way to the dentist to get my teeth cleaned. This baton de craie suddenly feels large after mostly using my TPM’s and Aline’s for the past several months…..I added a losange but don't know the name….



My pre-cleaning candy binge.…eaten in the car on the way there. (it’s an hour away from where I live)


----------



## rachrach1017

Enjoying brief 60F+ weather 
DH - bouncing sneaker 
Me- boomerang sneaker and b25


----------



## DYH

Been really gray - so made an attempt to brighten up the day (c18 in vert cypress - color not showing well on pic)


----------



## sf_newyorker

_->>>>>



me



later today



when the warden releases the jurors to their 3 day weekend

->>>>>_​


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> From the last few days B25 and silk tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329495
> View attachment 5329496


love the sweatshirt w the dragon!


----------



## Frivole88

Wearing my H watch for today


----------



## hers4eva

kristinlorraine said:


> Wearing my H watch for today
> 
> View attachment 5331596


a very stunning trio WOW  ……


----------



## Book Worm

kristinlorraine said:


> Wearing my H watch for today
> 
> View attachment 5331596


So pretty


----------



## 880

My H in action in London
H dress first and last pic, spring 2022; ex libris CSGM; chanel short sleeved sweater, dior skirt 2022, moncler jacket, chanel techo combat boots and Birkenstocks, blue orage sellier epsom kelly 25







in Paris ; and in Muscat oman (craie mini Della cav; TPM etain
H dresses 2022, brunello baseball cap, sale 2022; hermes mens turtleneck; sellier baseball jacket 2021, chanel silk charmeuse base ball jersey; dior skirt and grey leopard hoodie dress. And, not high style, but comfy and practical: tropical weight elastic waist band pants from a Lafayette 148










cross posted from Paris Hermes thread, 2022 offers


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> My H in action in London, Connaught
> H dress first and last pic, spring 2022; ex libris CSGM; chanel short sleeved sweater, dior skirt 2022, chanel techo combat boots and Birkenstocks, blue orage sellier epsom kelly 25
> View attachment 5331651
> View attachment 5331652
> View attachment 5331653
> View attachment 5331654
> View attachment 5331655
> 
> 
> in Paris, Bulgari Hotel
> H dresses 2022, brunello baseball cap, sale 2022; hermes mens turtleneck; sellier baseball jacket 2021, dior grey leopard hoodie dress
> 
> View attachment 5331657
> View attachment 5331658
> View attachment 5331659
> 
> 
> cross posted from Paris Hermes thread, 2022 offers


Lovely! Living vicariously through your pics…enjoy!
Really like the men’s sweater too for DH…thx for sharing.
Not sure about other tpfers but i find myself shopping the forum, more than I do, the boutique/online. Of course, its a whole separate issue that my SA can find and then source it for me.


----------



## lulilu

880 said:


> My H in action in London
> H dress first and last pic, spring 2022; ex libris CSGM; chanel short sleeved sweater, dior skirt 2022, moncler jacket, chanel techo combat boots and Birkenstocks, blue orage sellier epsom kelly 25
> View attachment 5331651
> View attachment 5331652
> View attachment 5331653
> View attachment 5331654
> View attachment 5331655
> 
> 
> in Paris ; and in Muscat oman (craie mini Della cav; TPM etain
> H dresses 2022, brunello baseball cap, sale 2022; hermes mens turtleneck; sellier baseball jacket 2021, chanel silk charmeuse base ball jersey; dior skirt and grey leopard hoodie dress. And, not high style, but comfy and practical: tropical weight elastic waist band pants from a Lafayette 148
> 
> View attachment 5331657
> View attachment 5331658
> View attachment 5331659
> View attachment 5331656
> View attachment 5331677
> View attachment 5331678
> View attachment 5331679
> 
> 
> cross posted from Paris Hermes thread, 2022 offers


I remember you said that you and your DH traveled with carry ons only -- I am impressed with all the outfit changes in such a small piece of luggage!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> My H in action in London
> H dress first and last pic, spring 2022; ex libris CSGM; chanel short sleeved sweater, dior skirt 2022, moncler jacket, chanel techo combat boots and Birkenstocks, blue orage sellier epsom kelly 25
> View attachment 5331651
> View attachment 5331652
> View attachment 5331653
> View attachment 5331654
> View attachment 5331655
> 
> 
> in Paris ; and in Muscat oman (craie mini Della cav; TPM etain
> H dresses 2022, brunello baseball cap, sale 2022; hermes mens turtleneck; sellier baseball jacket 2021, chanel silk charmeuse base ball jersey; dior skirt and grey leopard hoodie dress. And, not high style, but comfy and practical: tropical weight elastic waist band pants from a Lafayette 148
> 
> View attachment 5331657
> View attachment 5331658
> View attachment 5331659
> View attachment 5331656
> View attachment 5331677
> View attachment 5331678
> View attachment 5331679
> 
> 
> cross posted from Paris Hermes thread, 2022 offers


Every one is a winner! you look so chic but in a relaxed un-contrived way.
And your Kelly is just WOW!
I especially love the Full skirt look and the black wrap over (Hermes?) dress. 
I always look forward to seeing your outfit combos.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

lulilu said:


> I remember you said that you and your DH traveled with carry ons only -- I am impressed with all the outfit changes in such a small piece of luggage!


Thank you! Normally we can carry on two pieces, and did. Bit, For this length trip which encompassed two different climates, and six locations, DH did not want to carry cold weather gear for two warm weeks (four locations), so we sent luggage to Paris hotel. When we got there, we packed up warm gear and sent that home.


----------



## adb

My little miss SO waiting patiently for our next run.


----------



## cali_to_ny

adb said:


> My little miss SO waiting patiently for our next run.
> View attachment 5331822


Omg love these suitcases (and the beautiful B of course) - where are they from?


----------



## DME

cali_to_ny said:


> Omg love these suitcases (and the beautiful B of course) - where are they from?



I have the same question about the luggage. They are so cool! Oh, and the H is quite lovely, too!


----------



## papertiger

*Focus on the H please! TY*


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Errands are calling


----------



## jiljenner

@diane278, the patina on your bag is lovely. Do you remember which leather this is?


diane278 said:


> This baton de craie
> View attachment 5330224





880 said:


> blue orage sellier epsom kelly 25
> View attachment 5331651
> View attachment 5331652
> View attachment 5331654



@880, I remember you mentioned DH noted your other bleu Kelly as "the sexiest bag in the world"--has that title been usurped by your latest?


----------



## cravin

The time between visits to Madison Ave is becoming shorter and that’s scary for the wallet.  The SAs and a couple customers were walking up to the wife complimenting the Geta.


----------



## hers4eva

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Errands are calling



beautiful picture


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

hers4eva said:


> beautiful picture


Thank you .


----------



## tpm1224

Been wanting to add a cape cod watch. Picked this beauty up yesterday and I’m obsessed!!!


----------



## llh914

My 24/24 accompanied me while I was out today


----------



## edgar.kings

Rare pandemic NYC subway ride (super heavy traffic in midtown - tourists are back - welcome!).

With my Hermes pop-up book, cashmere shawl, and grizzly suede Evelyne with wide Flipperball strap for a snowy day here.


----------



## Fashionista2

cravin said:


> The time between visits to Madison Ave is becoming shorter and that’s scary for the wallet.  The SAs and a couple customers were walking up to the wife complimenting the Geta.
> 
> View attachment 5332039


The Geta is gorgeous


----------



## Fashionista2

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Errands are calling


Love LOVE LOVE LVOE LOVE LOVE IT! You're fabulous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

jiljenner said:


> @diane278, the patina on your bag is lovely. Do you remember which leather this is?


It’s hunter leather. (The baton de craie clutch version was also made in hunter leather, although the ones I own are in epsom…..)


----------



## Melow

tpm1224 said:


> Been wanting to add a cape cod watch. Picked this beauty up yesterday and I’m obsessed!!!




Can you tell us more about your watch? Size and what color is the leather? So so so gorgeous!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Fashionista2 said:


> Love LOVE LOVE LVOE LOVE LOVE IT! You're fabulous


Thanks so much! I appreciate you and all your fabulosity.


----------



## 880

@cravin love the Getta!
@edgar.kings, the grizzly Evelyn looks amazing, so soft!

I think I forgot to post warm weather outfits ( mainly dior RTW, some brunello and chanel RTW, with h craie mini Della cav, tpm Evelyne, and box kelly longue wallet, phw, as a clutch ( fits an iPhone 12 no issues)

cross post with dior RTW thread if they are familiar (so long as I keep a muted color palette, I find H RTW can mix with dior, chanel, brunello 










DH with H cardigan under dior jacket, brunello, jersey shirt, pants and sneakers my dior cardigan and bag 





@lulilu , all the warm clothes including two h bags, h RTW and a clutch fit into rimowa roller and weekender carry ons (all pictured in the foreground) . With help of rimowa and away packing cubes


apologies for the length of the post


----------



## LouiseCPH

880 said:


> @cravin love the Getta!
> @edgar.kings, the grizzly Evelyn looks amazing, so soft!
> 
> I think I forgot to post warm weather outfits ( mainly dior RTW, some brunello and chanel RTW, with h craie mini Della cav, tpm Evelyne, and box kelly longue wallet, phw, as a clutch ( fits an iPhone 12 no issues)
> 
> cross post with dior RTW thread if they are familiar (so long as I keep a muted color palette, I find H RTW can mix with dior, chanel, brunello
> 
> View attachment 5332426
> View attachment 5332427
> View attachment 5332429
> View attachment 5332430
> View attachment 5332431
> View attachment 5332433
> View attachment 5332435
> View attachment 5332436
> 
> DH with H cardigan under dior jacket, brunello, jersey shirt, pants and sneakers my dior cardigan and bag
> View attachment 5332439
> View attachment 5332441
> View attachment 5332481
> 
> 
> @lulilu , all the warm clothes including two h bags, h RTW and a clutch fit into rimowa roller and weekender carry ons (all pictured in the foreground) . With help of rimowa and away packing cubes
> View attachment 5332443
> 
> apologies for the length of the post


The Della Cavelleria is so good! Hope to locate one just like it this spring….


----------



## somadossi

Out for some coffee before the next storm is about to arrive.-(
Decided against the coinpurse on the B. 
Like it simple and clean.


----------



## somadossi

Oh, sorry for the amount of pics.
Something wrong with my phone


----------



## tpm1224

Melow said:


> Can you tell us more about your watch? Size and what color is the leather? So so so gorgeous!



hi thank you! It’s the cape cod 23 mm with mother of pearl dial and steel case.  The strap is a alligator skin and I think I it’s blue saphir.

I wanted an everyday watch that was a bit more elevated than my Apple Watch. Lol. I wanted the mother of pearl dial, just for a feminine touch. The alligator skin strap was love at first sight when my SA switched out the strap.  I love that you can switch out straps for different looks, as I will probably add a double tour strap for summer!!


----------



## texas87

somadossi said:


> Out for some coffee before the next storm is about to arrive.-(
> Decided against the coinpurse on the B.
> Like it simple and clean.


Lovely. Is your B a 35?


----------



## Sldivine

Lovely


----------



## somadossi

texas87 said:


> Lovely. Is your B a 35?


Thank you
No, it's a 40


----------



## 880

@somadossi , I love your action pics with your B40. Stunning! 



jiljenner said:


> @880, I remember you mentioned DH noted your other bleu Kelly as "the sexiest bag in the world"--has that title been usurped by your latest?


@jiljenner , DH said the sexiest bag has to be box, but this K25 epsom (lightweight and can go through rain) is the one you have everyday that you take home to mom lol 

and apologies for the photo bombing, but I love my K25


----------



## boo1689

The amazing world of H has brought us together! We met through tpf and our friendship has blossomed and it’s just the most wonderful story. We want to share the sweetest moments when @JadeFor3st ’s Mochi met Pepto~~


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> @cravin love the Getta!
> @edgar.kings, the grizzly Evelyn looks amazing, so soft!
> 
> I think I forgot to post warm weather outfits ( mainly dior RTW, some brunello and chanel RTW, with h craie mini Della cav, tpm Evelyne, and box kelly longue wallet, phw, as a clutch ( fits an iPhone 12 no issues)
> 
> cross post with dior RTW thread if they are familiar (so long as I keep a muted color palette, I find H RTW can mix with dior, chanel, brunello
> 
> View attachment 5332426
> View attachment 5332427
> View attachment 5332429
> View attachment 5332430
> View attachment 5332431
> View attachment 5332433
> View attachment 5332435
> View attachment 5332436
> 
> DH with H cardigan under dior jacket, brunello, jersey shirt, pants and sneakers my dior cardigan and bag
> View attachment 5332439
> View attachment 5332441
> View attachment 5332481
> 
> 
> @lulilu , all the warm clothes including two h bags, h RTW and a clutch fit into rimowa roller and weekender carry ons (all pictured in the foreground) . With help of rimowa and away packing cubes
> View attachment 5332443
> 
> apologies for the length of the post


Fabulous photos! If I could ever get myself into your closet, I doubt I’d ever come out again. If you ever need a ”closet sitter”, please call me!


----------



## somadossi

880 said:


> @somadossi , I love your action pics with your B40. Stunning!
> 
> 
> @jiljenner , DH said the sexiest bag has to be box, but this K25 epsom (lightweight and can go through rain) is the one you have everyday that you take home to mom lol
> 
> and apologies for the photo bombing, but I love my K25
> View attachment 5332678
> View attachment 5332679


Thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> @cravin love the Getta!
> @edgar.kings, the grizzly Evelyn looks amazing, so soft!
> 
> I think I forgot to post warm weather outfits ( mainly dior RTW, some brunello and chanel RTW, with h craie mini Della cav, tpm Evelyne, and box kelly longue wallet, phw, as a clutch ( fits an iPhone 12 no issues)
> 
> cross post with dior RTW thread if they are familiar (so long as I keep a muted color palette, I find H RTW can mix with dior, chanel, brunello
> 
> View attachment 5332426
> View attachment 5332427
> View attachment 5332429
> View attachment 5332430
> View attachment 5332431
> View attachment 5332433
> View attachment 5332435
> View attachment 5332436
> 
> DH with H cardigan under dior jacket, brunello, jersey shirt, pants and sneakers my dior cardigan and bag
> View attachment 5332439
> View attachment 5332441
> View attachment 5332481
> 
> 
> @lulilu , all the warm clothes including two h bags, h RTW and a clutch fit into rimowa roller and weekender carry ons (all pictured in the foreground) . With help of rimowa and away packing cubes
> View attachment 5332443
> 
> apologies for the length of the post


I wish you'd come pack for me...I always have waaaaaay too much and dont wear half of it.
I am OBSESSED with your Dior RTW btw..you've got all my favourite items


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

somadossi said:


> Oh, sorry for the amount of pics.
> Something wrong with my phone


Dont apologise I was drooling over you Bag and your outfit!
The colour of your Birkin is wonderful is it BF?


----------



## somadossi

Thank you....oh, how I whish it was Barenia , with white contrast stitching my forever dream!!
This one is vache liegee in noisette...


----------



## texas87

somadossi said:


> Thank you
> No, it's a 40


I was thinking maybe even 40. You wear it well!


----------



## LucyBob

Last night with my gold B.


----------



## somadossi

texas87 said:


> I was thinking maybe even 40. You wear it well!


Thanks
 yeah, I'm more on the taller side.


----------



## jp824

Brunch with friends this weekend with my first kelly purchased 15 years ago with kelly doll bag charm.


----------



## tinkerbell68

En route to dinner with a friend.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Errands are calling



The entire outfit oozes elegance.  I probably would have stopped you on the street to ask for an autograph had I seen you!


----------



## xiaoxiao

jp824 said:


> Brunch with friends this weekend with my first kelly purchased 15 years ago with kelly doll bag charm.
> View attachment 5333216
> 
> View attachment 5333221



You. Look. SO. Adorable!!!!


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

tinkerbell68 said:


> En route to dinner with a friend.
> View attachment 5333240


Again - I just love your style. Please keep them photos coming!


----------



## Hillychristie

boo1689 said:


> The amazing world of H has brought us together! We met through tpf and our friendship has blossomed and it’s just the most wonderful story. We want to share the sweetest moments when @JadeFor3st ’s Mochi met Pepto~~
> 
> View attachment 5332693
> View attachment 5332688
> View attachment 5332689
> View attachment 5332690
> View attachment 5332691
> View attachment 5332692


This is the sweetest animation I have seen in this forum. Congratulations Mochi and Pepto


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Brunch with friends this weekend with my first kelly purchased 15 years ago with kelly doll bag charm.
> View attachment 5333216
> 
> View attachment 5333221


You look amazing! Hugs 

@boo1689, @JadeFor3st, love the friendship narration!


----------



## DME

tinkerbell68 said:


> En route to dinner with a friend.
> View attachment 5333240



You look stunning (bag, scarf, shoes, all of it) and I love your hair!


----------



## WingNut

LucyBob said:


> Last night with my gold B.
> View attachment 5332818


Stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## WingNut

Our crappy weather finally abated for a bit. Took out my SO Box B 35 to work. Excuse the crappy lighting and dizzying wallpaper (it's time to redecorate this place!)


----------



## Helventara

WingNut said:


> Our crappy weather finally abated for a bit. Took out my SO Box B 35 to work. Excuse the crappy lighting and dizzying wallpaper (it's time to redecorate this place!)


Wow a box SO. I wonder how long ago was that?  I would love a box SO  
ETA:  beautiful bag btw. Love your outfit too!


----------



## carrie8

WingNut said:


> Our crappy weather finally abated for a bit. Took out my SO Box B 35 to work. Excuse the crappy lighting and dizzying wallpaper (it's time to redecorate this place!)


Love the shine on the bag.


----------



## WingNut

BVBookshop said:


> Wow a box SO. I wonder how long ago was that?  I would love a box SO
> ETA:  beautiful bag btw. Love your outfit too!


Thank you! It's 2008, from FSH. DH and I went to Barcelona and Paris on our honeymoon. Walked in to FSH, first time ever, met a fantastic SA, and wammo, placed an SO for black box with gold lining. Could not believe my luck! This bag therefore will always have a very special place in my heart. I need to bring it out more....

Thanks for the outfit compliment! It's Chloe tux stripe pants from a few years ago and a bodysuit from Nordies I picked up this year.


----------



## texas87

WingNut said:


> Thank you! It's 2008, from FSH. DH and I went to Barcelona and Paris on our honeymoon. Walked in to FSH, first time ever, met a fantastic SA, and wammo, placed an SO for black box with gold lining. Could not believe my luck! This bag therefore will always have a very special place in my heart. I need to bring it out more....
> 
> Thanks for the outfit compliment! It's Chloe tux stripe pants from a few years ago and a bodysuit from Nordies I picked up this year.


wow, what an incredible story


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> The amazing world of H has brought us together! We met through tpf and our friendship has blossomed and it’s just the most wonderful story. We want to share the sweetest moments when @JadeFor3st ’s Mochi met Pepto~~
> 
> View attachment 5332693
> View attachment 5332688
> View attachment 5332689
> View attachment 5332690
> View attachment 5332691
> View attachment 5332692




@boo1689, I’m so so glad Mochi and Pepto finally met! It’s been long overdue.

I do love my purses, but the best part of my H journey is making new friends and meeting you. Mochi’s existence came about because I first saw Pepto on tPF. Of course it’s also the magic work of sweet SAs and wonderful store managers, who can recognize their clients’ passion, craziness and love of their products, to make our wish comes through.

It was a wonderful meet-up, and will be many more future ones. Thank you for turning Mochi and Pepto into life. You are such a creative person and come up with so many wonderful ideas.


----------



## sf_newyorker

To borrow from the library of Frank Loesser, I can take this bag…



.


_…anywhere I wander …



.


…anywhere I roam…_​


----------



## bagnut1

sf_newyorker said:


> To borrow from the library of Frank Loesser, I can take this bag…
> 
> View attachment 5333901
> 
> .
> View attachment 5333898
> 
> _…anywhere I wander …
> 
> View attachment 5333899
> 
> .
> View attachment 5333900
> 
> …anywhere I roam…_​


Lovely!  Is that a 31?  Gold or BF?


----------



## sf_newyorker

bagnut1 said:


> Lovely!  Is that a 31?  Gold or BF?


Thanks! It’s a 25 Gold


----------



## Xthgirl

My trusted GP36 in black Negonda leather. Super scratch resistant and got them in 2018 at the boutique. I randomly walked in store and got this on impusle. I was not familiar the brand back then when the SA asked me what i was looking for. Looking back, i should have asked for a birkin or kelly bag since it wouldve been much more readily available years back versus now. 


This is my go-to for work-related events since it is very minimal and understated and holds my documents.  Not recommended for travelling though because this can get heavy. Pic shown here with my loafer i got in December 2021.


----------



## diane278

I took my sidekick for a donut run. (She’s shyly hiding her face…embarrassed by my bad photo angle below)



Scored! And back home….


----------



## boo1689

880 said:


> You look amazing! Hugs




Thank you dear 880~~ We still think of you and your sweet DH often and so glad we got to meet up in NYC all thanks to the wonderful world of tpf ~ Did I ever tell you that we nickname you the  "Jige Pound Cake Lady" hahhah~


----------



## boo1689

Hillychristie said:


> This is the sweetest animation I have seen in this forum. Congratulations Mochi and Pepto




Thank you dear~~ I'm so happy to have met so many lovely lovely people on tpf!! and lovely lovely purses of course hahaha~


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> @boo1689, I’m so so glad Mochi and Pepto finally met! It’s been long overdue.
> 
> I do love my purses, but the best part of my H journey is making new friends and meeting you. Mochi’s existence came about because I first saw Pepto on tPF. Of course it’s also the magic work of sweet SAs and wonderful store managers, who can recognize their clients’ passion, craziness and love of their products, to make our wish comes through.
> 
> It was a wonderful meet-up, and will be many more future ones. Thank you for turning Mochi and Pepto into life. You are such a creative person and come up with so many wonderful ideas.




  right back at you dear JadeFor3st!!! Looking forward to more exciting meet-ups ~~~HUGS~~~~~~~


----------



## boo1689

DH quite happy with his new card case


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## luxeloversg

LA


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

xiaoxiao said:


> The entire outfit oozes elegance.  I probably would have stopped you on the street to ask for an autograph had I seen you!


Thank you so much, too kind!


----------



## periogirl28

One of my very favourite bags (erm not the orange one), taking a shopping break on Bond Street.


----------



## edgar.kings

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5335971
> 
> One of my very favourite bags (erm not the orange one), taking a shopping break on Bond Street.


Cherche Midi! What a gorgeous color! What is its name? Truly one of the most elegant seasonal creations! My mom wore this in Etain / GHW to my graduation so I always have fond memories!


----------



## periogirl28

edgar.kings said:


> Cherche Midi! What a gorgeous color! What is its name? Truly one of the most elegant seasonal creations! My mom wore this in Etain / GHW to my graduation so I always have fond memories!


Thank you, I love this design and I think it suits me very well.


----------



## periogirl28

edgar.kings said:


> Cherche Midi! What a gorgeous color! What is its name? Truly one of the most elegant seasonal creations! My mom wore this in Etain / GHW to my graduation so I always have fond memories!


Sorry I forgot. It’s Rouge Grenat.


----------



## jiljenner

diane278 said:


> I took my sidekick for a donut run.



Diane, your commitment to donut runs is both commendable and inspiring. The kids might be eating Duck Donuts for dinner (and I suspect, with no complaints)  

I love your Aline--and your wider collection (including your new pouch). May you find all the barenia pieces your heart desires.


----------



## NervousNellie

Can you spot all the Hermès items?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Out looking at furniture today. Please excuse the hair.. just couldn’t be bothered to blow dry it!


----------



## sf_newyorker

~ Perspective ~
in which I’m the Calvi and the bike is time 



Jan 31: Looking ahead at days to be served
Feb 25: Looking back at days served
.
_* SLG thoroughly cleaned after photographing - that seat has carried many many bottoms *_​


----------



## rachrach1017

Take my Bella out to the vet and running errands around the city.


----------



## Book Worm

sf_newyorker said:


> ~ Perspective ~
> in which I’m the Calvi and the bike is time
> 
> View attachment 5336929
> 
> Jan 31: Looking ahead at days to be served
> Feb 25: Looking back at days served
> .
> _* SLG thoroughly cleaned after photographing - that seat has carried many many bottoms *_​


This “crack-ed” me up   
*pun-intended lol


----------



## boo1689

Eggroll going for a drive


----------



## bagnut1

boo1689 said:


> Eggroll going for a drive
> View attachment 5337220


Gorgeous!  Can you remind what color?   And is that Epsom or VL?  (Miss Marple wants to know.  )


----------



## boo1689

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous!  Can you remind what color?   And is that Epsom or VL?  (Miss Marple wants to know.  )



Epsom in soleil


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## iamyumi

It was a rare sunny day in London. went for a walk by river Thames with my wonderfully veiny ms B


----------



## hers4eva

boo1689 said:


> Eggroll going for a drive
> View attachment 5337220



I never seen this ❣️❣️beautiful H bag.
What is her name and is she new or discontinued?


----------



## duggi84

hers4eva said:


> I never seen this ❣❣beautiful H bag.
> What is her name and is she new or discontinued?



It's a discontinued Paris-Bombay bag.  They're quite the statement piece, very under-appreciated IMHO.  @boo1689 love that you named it "Eggroll"   it's a beautiful bag!


----------



## boo1689

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous!  Can you remind what color?   And is that Epsom or VL?  (Miss Marple wants to know.  )




Actually I’m not sure if he is epsom or VL hahah~ will need expert eyes of tpfer to help ID. Feels smoother than epsom . He was a treasure find from
Japan reseller several years ago.


----------



## boo1689

duggi84 said:


> It's a discontinued Paris-Bombay bag.  They're quite the statement piece, very under-appreciated IMHO.  @boo1689 love that you named it "Eggroll"   it's a beautiful bag!



So glad you like Eggroll ! He’s quite roomy and I love his happy yellow !


----------



## boo1689

hers4eva said:


> I never seen this ❣️❣️beautiful H bag.
> What is her name and is she new or discontinued?



H brought Paris Bombay back few years ago . I was lucky to have found him from a Japanese reseller years ago.


----------



## periogirl28

Out on a rare dry and sunny day in London.


----------



## shermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5337568
> 
> Out on a rare dry and sunny day in London.


Gorgeous love your whole look!


----------



## periogirl28

shermes said:


> Gorgeous love your whole look!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Ladybaga

boo1689 said:


> The amazing world of H has brought us together! We met through tpf and our friendship has blossomed and it’s just the most wonderful story. We want to share the sweetest moments when @JadeFor3st ’s Mochi met Pepto~~
> 
> View attachment 5332693
> View attachment 5332688
> View attachment 5332689
> View attachment 5332690
> View attachment 5332691
> View attachment 5332692


This is the sweetest picture!


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> Eggroll going for a drive
> View attachment 5337220



Lol… Eggroll, BonBon, Mochi, Red Bean, Marshmallow, Pickle, Peanut-butter Crunch, etc… That’s why we need Pepto around.

Eggroll is very cute! A perfect cheer-up friend.


----------



## edgar.kings

Happy weekend! Shopping / running errands  today.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Took my Kelly out for lunch today


----------



## texas87

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Took my Kelly out for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 5337973


You look fabulous. Is she a 28?


----------



## mcpro




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

texas87 said:


> You look fabulous. Is she a 28?


 Thank you, yes a 28


----------



## texas87

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Thank you, yes a 28


Love it!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

when I see a full length…


----------



## deltalady

Picking up some Chanel alterations with my Kelly


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about on a rare sunny London day…


----------



## jenayb

Stacking the Galop today. I really like how clean it is.


----------



## Hillychristie

The maroon couch matches my Rouge H perfectly


----------



## Perja

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about on a rare sunny London day…
> View attachment 5338159


Is that a sweater from Self Portrait?


----------



## Prada Prince

Perja said:


> Is that a sweater from Self Portrait?


No, it’s from Burberry Prorsum.


----------



## boo1689

Happy Gotcha Day to the new cutie baby kellydole~ Doraemon


----------



## boomer1234

My trusty Jungle Love scarf with me today. I love it so much


----------



## JadeFor3st

Mochi wanted to go cycling on this beautiful day, and this is the best I could do!


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> Mochi wanted to go cycling on this beautiful day, and this is the best I could do!
> 
> View attachment 5339082


Awwwwww sweet Mochi that looks like lots of fun !! Any chance you keep going south and come visit soon ?!


----------



## Ladybaga

diane278 said:


> I took my sidekick for a donut run. (She’s shyly hiding her face…embarrassed by my bad photo angle below)
> View attachment 5334430
> 
> 
> Scored! And back home….
> View attachment 5334439


Beautiful bag! (You always get the best donuts. I spy some maple bars and some sugary looking thin ones, not the Boston Cream ones, but what are the flat sugary ones? I live in Texas but maybe I should move.....  )


----------



## Naynaykilla

JadeFor3st said:


> Mochi wanted to go cycling on this beautiful day, and this is the best I could do!
> 
> View attachment 5339082


So in love with this!!! My dream colorway and style


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy at a birthday  breakfast


----------



## jess2434

impulse purchased a Herbag from Hermes yesterday!!!! It's first outing! haha!


----------



## diane278

Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful bag! (You always get the best donuts. I spy some maple bars and some sugary looking thin ones, not the Boston Cream ones, but what are the flat sugary ones? I live in Texas but maybe I should move.....  )


Thank you….currently, that’s the bag I carry most. The flat sugary donuts are Apple fritters. The donut store is a small family owned business and they’re addicting!


----------



## adb

We are out! First action pic with Ms Nata


----------



## Naynaykilla

jess2434 said:


> impulse purchased a Herbag from Hermes yesterday!!!! It's first outing! haha!
> View attachment 5339234
> View attachment 5339233


Absolutely obsessed with this!!! Enjoy


----------



## Naynaykilla

adb said:


> We are out! First action pic with ms Nata
> View attachment 5339547


I was so afraid of whites but this is making me change my mind!


----------



## adb

Naynaykilla said:


> I was so afraid of whites but this is making me change my mind!


It is an elegant color, very versatile.
I think it is a good addition to any collection but not for a first H bag.


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> Awwwwww sweet Mochi that looks like lots of fun !! Any chance you keep going south and come visit soon ?!



Most likely yes! 
We have reasons to visit more often now.


----------



## Naynaykilla

adb said:


> It is an elegant color, very versatile.
> I think it is a good addition to any collection but not for a first H bag.


Yes I’m looking to add Craie or nata in a mini Kelly at some point now


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> Eggroll going for a drive
> View attachment 5337220


Egg roll is so adorable! And, so is your manicure! Hugs to you and your sweet DH! If you ever get back to the east coast it would be so much fun to have a reunion!


----------



## Kinj01

Love this Tpm


----------



## littleblackbag

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Took my Kelly out for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 5337973


Bag is gorgeous, but I really really love your boots!


----------



## boo1689

880 said:


> Egg roll is so adorable! And, so is your manicure! Hugs to you and your sweet DH! If you ever get back to the east coast it would be so much fun to have a reunion!


 Thank you so much!! We will definitely come bug you when we are on the east coast next time~~


----------



## A.Ali

Took our little birdie to her home at Hermès Faubourg.

 Fun fact I was told that SO bags are made at Hermès Faubourg workshops which explains why they take long time to make.


----------



## barcoimage

Prada Prince said:


> Out and about on a rare sunny London day…
> View attachment 5338159


The color on that bag is so rich!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lilac_GG

Enjoying my new Veo booties


----------



## sf_newyorker

Is it odd that on my second day back to the office I faintly yearn for grand jury service?​


----------



## Prada Prince

barcoimage said:


> The color on that bag is so rich!


Thank you! It really is. I’m absolutely besotted with it!


----------



## Ladybaga

diane278 said:


> Thank you….currently, that’s the bag I carry most. The flat sugary donuts are Apple fritters. The donut store is a small family owned business and they’re addicting!


I can smell your beautiful bag from my screen, and I can almost taste those yummy donuts and fritters through the computer.  I really enjoy your posts! You have lovely bags, art, style, and tantalizing donuts!


----------



## Ladybaga

A.Ali said:


> Took our little birdie to her home at Hermès Faubourg.
> 
> Fun fact I was told that SO bags are made at Hermès Faubourg workshops which explains why they take long time to make.
> 
> View attachment 5340068
> View attachment 5340069
> View attachment 5340070


Beautiful birdie perched on the ledge.


----------



## Ladybaga

jess2434 said:


> impulse purchased a Herbag from Hermes yesterday!!!! It's first outing! haha!
> View attachment 5339234
> View attachment 5339233


I LOVE the blue/green checked canvass of your Herbag! This is my favorite Herbag that I have ever seen. Truly unique and special. Your cute bag charm is enjoying it, too!!!  Enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## tpm1224

Purchased my first Hermes scarf/shawl, Faubourg tropical shawl last month and was able to finally wear it to a work event today. Not shown in the picture is my cape cod watch and clic h bracelet .


----------



## caffelatte

tpm1224 said:


> Purchased my first Hermes scarf/shawl, Faubourg tropical shawl last month and was able to finally wear it to a work event today. Not shown in the picture is my cape cod watch and clic h bracelet .



Looks great with your outfit!


----------



## _Moravia_

tpm1224 said:


> Purchased my first Hermes scarf/shawl, Faubourg tropical shawl last month and was able to finally wear it to a work event today. Not shown in the picture is my cape cod watch and clic h bracelet .



Really love this pretty, neutral shade. What Faubourg tropical colourway is this one called?


----------



## jess2434

Ladybaga said:


> I LOVE the blue/green checked canvass of your Herbag! This is my favorite Herbag that I have ever seen. Truly unique and special. Your cute bag charm is enjoying it, too!!!  Enjoy your new purchase!


awww thanks!!


----------



## tpm1224

_Moravia_ said:


> Really love this pretty, neutral shade. What Faubourg tropical colourway is this one called?



Hi!  Thank you. The color way is natural/gris/ anthracite. Yes, my SA held it for me saying I needed to try a scarf or shawl.  And he knows I love my neutrals. Lol.


----------



## diane278

Going out for coffee...with a pouch as a clutch.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Going out for coffee...with a pouch as a clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5341206


Wow what a chic outfit!  

That pouch is fantastic - what is it?


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Wow what a chic outfit!
> 
> That pouch is fantastic - what is it?



Thank you! It’s barenia & feutre. I‘m pretty sure it’s from the men’s line (I got it from a reseller).  It’s large, but is great for carrying “not too bulky” stuff.  I have a lot gray in my wardrobe, so I was pretty sure it’d work well for me.


----------



## Meta

bagnut1 said:


> Wow what a chic outfit!
> 
> That pouch is fantastic - what is it?





diane278 said:


> Thank you! It’s barenia & feutre. I‘m pretty sure it’s from the men’s line (I got it from a reseller).  It’s large, but is great for carrying “not too bulky” stuff.  I have a lot gray in my wardrobe, so I was pretty sure it’d work well for me.



It's called Toodoo and comes in sizes 29 and 33 for the pouch/clutch and a smaller size as cardholder.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Meta said:


> It's called Toodoo and comes in sizes 29 and 33 for the pouch/clutch and a smaller size as cardholder.


Thank you for the info! I had no idea of the name….or sizes.


----------



## tlamdang08

At the airport with a cotton pareo


H hat and jacket 


Ready for the trip
	

		
			
		

		
	



A morning walk before a trip with the three fun surf pareo


H card holder for dinner with sons
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mini Lindy at the camping day





Alligator Kelly 28 for H store


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> View attachment 5340848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341659


Love all of your stunning pics! And, I thought I read somewhere that it was your bday recently? If so, happy bday and I hope it was filled with love and laughter! Hugs

also a few pics of vintage barenia 35 Trim II and pebbled leather 35 Trim II (cross posted from shop your closet thread)
(when I wear a big bag I feel thinner) 
and FSH 25K Bleu orage epsom, vintage 32K box Bordeaux or prune, and 28 Box retourne (cross posted from H RTW and if you could only have one kelly thread) H black dress from this season and chanel boucle and shearling coat from fall winter 2021)


----------



## tlamdang08

880 said:


> Love all of your stunning pics! And, I thought I read somewhere that it was your bday recently? If so, happy bday and I hope it was filled with love and laughter! Hugs
> 
> also a few pics of vintage barenia 35 Trim II and pebbled leather 35 Trim II (cross posted from shop your closet thread)
> (when I wear a big bag I feel thinner)
> and FSH 25K Bleu orage epsom, vintage 32K box Bordeaux or prune, and 28 Box retourne (cross posted from H RTW and if you could only have one kelly thread) H black dress from this season and chanel boucle and shearling coat from fall winter 2021)
> View attachment 5341660
> View attachment 5341661
> View attachment 5341662
> View attachment 5341663
> View attachment 5341665


Yes I was my BD last weekend 
Ostrich B was the best choice for my Birthday. My first SO 



The night before my BD, had dinner by myself


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes I was my BD last weekend
> Ostrich B was the best choice for my Birthday. My first SO
> View attachment 5341679
> View attachment 5341680
> 
> The night before my BD, had dinner by myself
> View attachment 5341681


You are gorgeous and so is your SO! i find sometimes that a meal by yourself can be a very luxurious and peaceful experience 
Hugs


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes I was my BD last weekend
> Ostrich B was the best choice for my Birthday. My first SO
> View attachment 5341679
> View attachment 5341680
> 
> The night before my BD, had dinner by myself
> View attachment 5341681


Happy birthday, @tlamdang08 !!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Yes I was my BD last weekend
> Ostrich B was the best choice for my Birthday. My first SO
> View attachment 5341679
> View attachment 5341680
> 
> The night before my BD, had dinner by myself
> View attachment 5341681


 Happy belated birthday @tlamdang08 !


----------



## bagnut1

@tlamdang08 
Beautiful!  Happy birthday!


----------



## Lulu_ll

adb said:


> We are out! First action pic with Ms Nata
> View attachment 5339552


the nata is too beautiful! My dream bag


----------



## WKN

Loving my new baby, H25 - it goes well with my green Tigre Royal scarf and provides support to big tote B35!


----------



## Puffin06

tlamdang08 said:


> At the airport with a cotton pareo
> View attachment 5341650
> 
> H hat and jacket
> View attachment 5341651
> 
> Ready for the trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341652
> 
> A morning walk before a trip with the three fun surf pareo
> View attachment 5341654
> 
> H card holder for dinner with sons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341655
> 
> Mini Lindy at the camping day
> View attachment 5341657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341658
> 
> Alligator Kelly 28 for H store
> View attachment 5341659


Love the camera ♥️


----------



## slyeee

880 said:


> Love all of your stunning pics! And, I thought I read somewhere that it was your bday recently? If so, happy bday and I hope it was filled with love and laughter! Hugs
> 
> also a few pics of vintage barenia 35 Trim II and pebbled leather 35 Trim II (cross posted from shop your closet thread)
> (when I wear a big bag I feel thinner)
> and FSH 25K Bleu orage epsom, vintage 32K box Bordeaux or prune, and 28 Box retourne (cross posted from H RTW and if you could only have one kelly thread) H black dress from this season and chanel boucle and shearling coat from fall winter 2021)
> View attachment 5341660
> View attachment 5341661
> View attachment 5341662
> View attachment 5341663
> View attachment 5341665


I. LOVE. YOUR. CLOSET. That is all.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Love all of your stunning pics! And, I thought I read somewhere that it was your bday recently? If so, happy bday and I hope it was filled with love and laughter! Hugs
> 
> also a few pics of vintage barenia 35 Trim II and pebbled leather 35 Trim II (cross posted from shop your closet thread)
> (when I wear a big bag I feel thinner)
> and FSH 25K Bleu orage epsom, vintage 32K box Bordeaux or prune, and 28 Box retourne (cross posted from H RTW and if you could only have one kelly thread) H black dress from this season and chanel boucle and shearling coat from fall winter 2021)
> View attachment 5341660
> View attachment 5341661
> View attachment 5341662
> View attachment 5341663
> View attachment 5341665


The colour of your K32 is heavenly


----------



## boo1689

Doraemon has been a busy boy  here he is on a romantic date with Miss Rouge and voila ~ here comes the little one (baby doll is an H inspired creation )


----------



## duggi84

Dropped by Tiffany yesterday to pick up some items that were in for cleaning and got a fun pic in front of their elevator bank.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> Dropped by Tiffany yesterday to pick up some items that were in for cleaning and got a fun pic in front of their elevator bank.
> 
> View attachment 5342611


You look amazing!
ridiculous question: how do you keep from walking out of sneakers without laces? I love the look!


----------



## duggi84

880 said:


> You look amazing!
> ridiculous question: how do you keep from walking out of sneakers without laces? I love the look!



Thank you!   

The sneakers are actually slip-ons by design (Onitsuka Tiger Mexico 66 Slip-On).  They have lace holes and came with laces if I wanted to wear them that way, but they have a hidden elastic band in the tongue so you don't need them and I love the look.  I buy a new pair every six months or so (in whatever current color I like most).


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The sneakers are actually slip-ons by design (Onitsuka Tiger Mexico 66 Slip-On).  They have lace holes and came with laces if I wanted to wear them that way, but they have a hidden elastic band in the tongue so you don't need them and I love the look.  I buy a new pair every six months or so (in whatever current color I like most).


They’re amazing! I love them! Scurrying off to see if DH would wear them too! Hugs


----------



## Naynaykilla

duggi84 said:


> Dropped by Tiffany yesterday to pick up some items that were in for cleaning and got a fun pic in front of their elevator bank.
> 
> View attachment 5342611


You look so chic and I love the pink shirt! So cheerful


----------



## Rhl2987

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Errands are calling


This is so chic on you! I have the black and cream version.


----------



## Rhl2987

tinkerbell68 said:


> En route to dinner with a friend.
> View attachment 5333240


So very chic.


----------



## boomer1234

Trusty picotin with orans today (there’s also a calvi peeking out)


----------



## boomer1234

Actually there are two calvis


----------



## Bagoholic_101

boomer1234 said:


> Trusty picotin with orans today (there’s also a calvi peeking out)


I love your ring!


----------



## Bagoholic_101

adb said:


> We are out! First action pic with Ms Nata
> View attachment 5339552


Love it!


----------



## Bagoholic_101

A.Ali said:


> Took our little birdie to her home at Hermès Faubourg.
> 
> Fun fact I was told that SO bags are made at Hermès Faubourg workshops which explains why they take long time to make.
> 
> View attachment 5340068
> View attachment 5340069
> View attachment 5340070


The contrasting blues are stunning together.


----------



## Bagoholic_101

boo1689 said:


> Eggroll going for a drive
> View attachment 5337220


This is my first time seeing one of these.


----------



## Bagoholic_101

rachrach1017 said:


> Enjoying brief 60F+ weather
> DH - bouncing sneaker
> Me- boomerang sneaker and b25


That Twilly really does pop!


----------



## MotoChiq

My KP also enjoys good bread and butter


----------



## boo1689

Bagoholic_101 said:


> This is my first time seeing one of these.


Oldie but goodie


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Out for lunch with my trusty Black Kelly.  My 7 year old took the photos ☺️


----------



## edgar.kings




----------



## boo1689

Lacey going for a ride ~


----------



## ce_1992

Pamela Stylepop said:


> View attachment 5344042
> View attachment 5344043
> View attachment 5344045
> 
> Out for lunch with my trusty Black Kelly.  My 7 year old took the photos ☺


We love a chic queen  you look amazing! And your 7yo has excellent photog skills!


----------



## boomer1234

coffee with my babe wearing the baobab scarf as a headband


----------



## duggi84

Riding to brunch this morning with my B25 Barenia Faubourg.


----------



## Mapoon

Out with the fam bam to celebrate my fil birthday…love how the rodeo my SA chose for me goes well with all my bags..he stared at this combo for a good minute yesterday..


----------



## WKN

duggi84 said:


> Riding to brunch this morning with my B25 Barenia Faubourg.
> 
> View attachment 5344639


I can just imagine the Barenia F smell in your car - must be divine!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

ce_1992 said:


> We love a chic queen  you look amazing! And your 7yo has excellent photog skills!


Thank you! Thats so kind, yeah he's much better than his dad, who refuses to be a good instagram husband, lol.


----------



## AlienaHermes

Pamela Stylepop said:


> View attachment 5344042
> View attachment 5344043
> View attachment 5344045
> 
> Out for lunch with my trusty Black Kelly.  My 7 year old took the photos ☺


Soooo classy!


----------



## Xthgirl

duggi84 said:


> Riding to brunch this morning with my B25 Barenia Faubourg.
> 
> View attachment 5344639



love how you tie your twilly. May we know what twilly this is?


----------



## texas87

duggi84 said:


> Riding to brunch this morning with my B25 Barenia Faubourg.
> 
> View attachment 5344639


So beautiful. BF in B25 in my ultimate holy grail


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

AlienaHermes said:


> Soooo classy!


thank you


----------



## JavaJo

OOTD:  We are off to Sunday brunch  Beautiful (almost spring) day today


----------



## boo1689

Lunch is served


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## NervousNellie

boo1689 said:


> Lunch is served
> 
> View attachment 5344982
> View attachment 5344983


Omg I thought that was real ice cream for a second and panicked that it was so close to the bag!!


----------



## Ladybaga

duggi84 said:


> Riding to brunch this morning with my B25 Barenia Faubourg.
> 
> View attachment 5344639


I love how you weave your twillys!  I need to try that on my bags! Beautiful BF Birkin, by the way! Love the smell!!!


----------



## Xthgirl

Dressing up the K28.


----------



## hers4eva

Are they purses? I see chains.  The strawberries are stunning!




boo1689 said:


> Lunch is served
> 
> View attachment 5344982
> View attachment 5344983


----------



## duggi84

WKN said:


> I can just imagine the Barenia F smell in your car - must be divine!



Oh yes the smell definitely fills any space it's in!  This was an Uber, so I wonder what the driver thought!  It also impregnates your facemask when you store it in there, which is quite lovely   



htxgirl said:


> love how you tie your twilly. May we know what twilly this is?



Thank you!  It's the Zouaves et Dragons twilly.  I have my nails painted to match!







texas87 said:


> So beautiful. BF in B25 in my ultimate holy grail



Thank you!  I hope one finds it's way to you!



Ladybaga said:


> I love how you weave your twillys!  I need to try that on my bags! Beautiful BF Birkin, by the way! Love the smell!!!



Thank you!  It's a bit tricky to learn to weave them, but now I can do a handle in less than 3-4 mins.  I plan to make an instructional video in the next few weeks when I can find them time and I'll post it in the Twilly & Hermès Handles thread.  I'm also in love with the smell...it's just crazy how strong it is.  I hope it doesn't fade over time, I've been keeping it in it's dust bag inside an acrylic box to ensure it stays concentrated in it's own scent when not using it


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Sunday Lessons_
•
_


..


..


..


..

_
.
•
.


_Listen to Dad when he says do not finish that entire sleeve of blue cookies before naptime. 
•_​


----------



## boo1689

hers4eva said:


> Are they purses? I see chains.  The strawberries are stunning!


Moschino purses


----------



## tinkerbell68

When your favorite colors haven’t changed in years, your 20 year old Herbag blends right in with your new sofa cushions


----------



## A.Ali

My wife enjoying her KW2Go


----------



## NervousNellie

My k28 bleu lin out on her maiden voyage!


----------



## diane278

A.Ali said:


> My wife enjoying her KW2Go
> 
> View attachment 5345656


I’m loving how she paired the wallet with a bone cuff..….


----------



## iamyumi

Fresh out of the box in Paris! I  Paris


----------



## LovingTheOrange

boo1689 said:


> The amazing world of H has brought us together! We met through tpf and our friendship has blossomed and it’s just the most wonderful story. We want to share the sweetest moments when @JadeFor3st ’s Mochi met Pepto~~
> 
> View attachment 5332693
> View attachment 5332688
> View attachment 5332689
> View attachment 5332690
> View attachment 5332691
> View attachment 5332692


So cute!!! My blue needs to join you and be the stud of the group


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Enjoying the warm weather in LA before flying back to Chicago


----------



## Xthgirl

LovingTheOrange said:


> Enjoying the warm weather in LA before flying back to Chicago
> 
> View attachment 5347350


Love this entire fits.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rachrach1017

my B25 looks super duper tiny right next to the giant B40


----------



## jenalynmichelle

First time taking out my B30 Etain RGHW out


----------



## Ladybaga

tinkerbell68 said:


> When your favorite colors haven’t changed in years, your 20 year old Herbag blends right in with your new sofa cushions
> View attachment 5345498


This is so lovely! I wish H still made vibrato bags. The craftspeople who do this art form are few and far between. Hopefully, the youth will learn the skill to produce such beautiful bags like yours.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Ladybaga said:


> This is so lovely! I wish H still made vibrato bags. The craftspeople who do this art form are few and far between. Hopefully, the youth will learn the skill to produce such beautiful bags like yours.


Thank you 
She is my first H bag purchased about 20 years ago in Paris. I recall seeing both the blue and orange/brown vibrato Herbags on a shelf and being so blown away by the artistry required to create it...all the layers of multi-colored leather are so beautiful. Of course, the leather flap now shows it's age with scuffs and scratches despite a trip to the spa and the colors are a bit faded on the outside though still bright on the inside.


----------



## boo1689

LovingTheOrange said:


> So cute!!! My blue needs to join you and be the stud of the group



It's a DATE!!


----------



## audreylita

rachrach1017 said:


> my B25 looks super duper tiny right next to the giant B40


Love the HAC, have been looking for one exactly like that for ages.


----------



## diane278

A late start on a sunny day, but I only have a few errands to run.


----------



## Helventara

diane278 said:


> A late start on a sunny day, but I only have a few errands to run.
> 
> View attachment 5347858


Love your outfit esp the espadrilles and how it matches so well with the bag


----------



## jenayb

jenalynmichelle said:


> First time taking out my B30 Etain RGHW out



LOVE Etain. It's *the* classic neutral to me.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

LovingTheOrange said:


> Enjoying the warm weather in LA before flying back to Chicago
> 
> View attachment 5347350


The Picnic is perfection!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

B30 Rouge Casaque….haven’t used this since pre-pandemic….nice to look down and see such a cheerful red as I run errands today.


----------



## boo1689

~Girls day out ~


----------



## Helventara

boo1689 said:


> ~Girls day out ~
> 
> View attachment 5348158


Not for me personally as I am not into pinks but that is one of the most beautiful SO combo I have seen    Is that with Gold or Silver hardware?


----------



## aisham

Took little miss Gris Perle out for the first time .. as you can see I am into light colors lately ..




Went to H to return and change stuff . My SA was so worried I might stain my bag while drinking coffee he had to put it on a sprite chair away from danger and from me


----------



## A.Ali

aisham said:


> Took little miss Gris Perle out for the first time .. as you can see I am into light colors lately ..
> 
> View attachment 5348592
> 
> 
> Went to H to return and change stuff . My SA was so worried I might stain my bag while drinking coffee he had to put it on a sprite chair away from danger and from me
> 
> View attachment 5348593



Looks beautiful. Be careful while drinking coffee in our boutique I always end up buying more items than I had planned to. 

I am sure they put something in thier coffee


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## aisham

A.Ali said:


> Looks beautiful. Be careful while drinking coffee in our boutique I always end up buying more items than I had planned to.
> 
> I am sure they put something in thier coffee


Yes this always happens to me too , so it is not me  or my addiction. I think that the more we wait around to find what we are looking for the more we buy.


----------



## boo1689

BVBookshop said:


> Not for me personally as I am not into pinks but that is one of the most beautiful SO combo I have seen    Is that with Gold or Silver hardware?


 Awww thank you so much that’s such a sweet compliment ! Piglet has brushed ghw~~


----------



## periogirl28

Really enjoying everyone’s posts, I do appreciate the eye candy contributed, also thanks from me, for all the likes and kindness here. From where I stand.


----------



## Hillychristie

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5349812
> 
> Really enjoying everyone’s posts, I do appreciate the eye candy contributed, also thanks from me, for all the likes and kindness here. From where I stand.


Rose confetti Clic 16? Love


----------



## periogirl28

Hillychristie said:


> Rose confetti Clic 16? Love


Rose d’Ete. Thank you.


----------



## WingNut

aisham said:


> Took little miss Gris Perle out for the first time .. as you can see I am into light colors lately ..
> 
> View attachment 5348592
> 
> 
> Went to H to return and change stuff . My SA was so worried I might stain my bag while drinking coffee he had to put it on a sprite chair away from danger and from me
> 
> View attachment 5348593



Just stunning! How are you dealing with the fear of handle darkening, or does it not fit into the equation? I ask because I have a Parchemin B30 and I am committed to carrying her more......


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Throwback Friday 
~


It’s been 8 weeks since she left … and not a single day passes that I don’t shed tears. But as the image suggests - a waiting pose- I lay the groundwork for the introduction of a new fur family member. One of the canine persuasion because Beubeugigi was my once in a lifetime cat. _​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _Throwback Friday
> ~
> View attachment 5350290
> 
> It’s been 8 weeks since she left … and not a single day passes that I don’t shed tears. But as the image suggests - a waiting pose- I lay the groundwork for the introduction of a new fur family member. One of the canine persuasion because Beubeugigi was my once in a lifetime cat. _​



Beautiful.  I am sending you big hugs, literal and virtual, right now.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

aisham said:


> Took little miss Gris Perle out for the first time .. as you can see I am into light colors lately ..
> 
> View attachment 5348592
> 
> 
> Went to H to return and change stuff . My SA was so worried I might stain my bag while drinking coffee he had to put it on a sprite chair away from danger and from me
> 
> View attachment 5348593



Ha my bag none identical twin, I also took my beton birdie out for the first time yesterday and paired it with a dazzling watch  But I’m not as brave and had to protect the handles with twillies…


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> _Throwback Friday
> ~
> View attachment 5350290
> 
> It’s been 8 weeks since she left … and not a single day passes that I don’t shed tears. But as the image suggests - a waiting pose- I lay the groundwork for the introduction of a new fur family member. One of the canine persuasion because Beubeugigi was my once in a lifetime cat. _​


I am so sorry; I remember your photo tribute to Beubeugigi few months ago.

I do know from your posts here that your new family member will be loved and cherished, and is extremely fortunate to have found you!

hugs


----------



## DR2014

A different kind of action pic from me - this is my H blanket, shown being cuddled by my human baby and my new fur baby.


----------



## duggi84

Took my Toolbox 20 to work today with the Animopolis Maxi-Twilly Slim on the Attache Soie, which was perfect because I then was able to remove it and place it around my neck when the office got cold in the afternoon   And of course the GeeGee Savannah charm works perfectly with the Animapolis pattern!


----------



## pris_0727

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5349812
> 
> Really enjoying everyone’s posts, I do appreciate the eye candy contributed, also thanks from me, for all the likes and kindness here. From where I stand.



I absolute ADORE the clic 16 too! I want to collect multiple colors / leather of it haha. here's one of mine


----------



## texas87

duggi84 said:


> Took my Toolbox 20 to work today with the Animopolis Maxi-Twilly Slim on the Attache Soie, which was perfect because I then was able to remove it and place it around my neck when the office got cold in the afternoon   And of course the GeeGee Savannah charm works perfectly with the Animapolis pattern!
> 
> View attachment 5350671


That twilly print is so much fun!


----------



## chiaoapple

Out with B30 in rouge piment and PHW


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rachrach1017

My everyday stacks    All scratch up from banging against each other.. but I’m still gonna add more


----------



## boo1689

Hello Spring~


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying in Knightsbridge with my Vert Cyprès GHW B35…


----------



## KristinS

rachrach1017 said:


> My everyday stacks    All scratch up from banging against each other.. but I’m still gonna add more
> 
> View attachment 5351141


What’s next ?!


----------



## rachrach1017

KristinS said:


> What’s next ?!


I’m eyeing Bvlgari serpenti viper atm. But also wouldn’t mind getting another H bracelet or love bracelet. I’m all over the place with jewelry. There’re too many options out there. My poor DH been trying to avoid this conversation lol


----------



## carrie8

Prada Prince said:


> Moseying in Knightsbridge with my Vert Cyprès GHW B35…
> 
> View attachment 5351269
> View attachment 5351270


Nice sapphire


----------



## KristinS

rachrach1017 said:


> I’m eyeing Bvlgari serpenti viper atm. But also wouldn’t mind getting another H bracelet or love bracelet. I’m all over the place with jewelry. There’re too many options out there. My poor DH been trying to avoid this conversation lol


I know what you mean. Too many options and I’m loving this champagne problem  For me, the Cartier Clash vs. Ecrou. The struggle is real !!


----------



## Prada Prince

carrie8 said:


> Nice sapphire


Thank you!


----------



## cali_to_ny

chiaoapple said:


> Out with B30 in rouge piment and PHW
> View attachment 5350685


Gorgeous B of course but also the Thom Browne outfit + VCA is absolute perfection!!


----------



## Hermezzy

aisham said:


> Took little miss Gris Perle out for the first time .. as you can see I am into light colors lately ..
> 
> View attachment 5348592
> 
> 
> Went to H to return and change stuff . My SA was so worried I might stain my bag while drinking coffee he had to put it on a sprite chair away from danger and from me
> 
> View attachment 5348593


Exquisitely gorjus bag....I'm swept away by its beauty!


----------



## Hermezzy

Prada Prince said:


> Moseying in Knightsbridge with my Vert Cyprès GHW B35…
> 
> View attachment 5351269
> View attachment 5351270


Very beautiful bag, prince!


----------



## bkclove

Girl’s night out - taking my mom out for  her birthday dinner!


----------



## Feliciter

Outdoors on first weekend off in a while…


----------



## papertiger

rachrach1017 said:


> I’m eyeing Bvlgari serpenti viper atm. But also wouldn’t mind getting another H bracelet or love bracelet. I’m all over the place with jewelry. There’re too many options out there. My poor DH been trying to avoid this conversation lol



*Let's keep on-topic of the thread (and forum) please. Use https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-cafe-bon-temps-good-times-cafe.882228/ for chat*


----------



## luv2shop_78

christieashley said:


> View attachment 5155913
> 
> Finding any excuse to go out just to wear my bags out!



A.MAZE.BALLS.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PANda_USC

bkclove said:


> Girl’s night out - taking my mom out for  her birthday dinner!



Stunning! HBD to your mama! 



Feliciter said:


> Outdoors on first weekend off in a while…



Beautiful! What shade of red is your kelly?


----------



## boo1689

Under the So Cal sun  #nofilter
25 mauve sylvester rghw in swift


----------



## Book Worm

boo1689 said:


> Under the So Cal sun  #nofilter
> 25 mauve sylvester rghw in swift
> View attachment 5352102


So much “Spring” in one pic


----------



## Chanelandco

boo1689 said:


> Under the So Cal sun  #nofilter
> 25 mauve sylvester rghw in swift
> View attachment 5352102


Soooo pretty !.


----------



## Hermezzy

bkclove said:


> Girl’s night out - taking my mom out for  her birthday dinner!
> 
> View attachment 5351662


This picture just makes me smile...everything in it brings joy and merriment...(applauding wildly)


----------



## tlamdang08

Starting to use my B30 box more often at church


----------



## Feliciter

PANda_USC said:


> Beautiful! What shade of red is your kelly?


Thanks! It’s Rouge Vif.


----------



## may3545

Forgive my wrinkly shirt. Threw this on quickly after my son’s soccer game to grab drinks with a friend. Crocus kelly 28 sellier and lilac oasis sandals.


----------



## JeanGranger

It’s a beautiful skirt.


----------



## NervousNellie

Vert-de-gris birkin! Looks much darker in the picture than in real life.


----------



## Hillychristie

Getting ready with B30 for a luncheon on Monday...


----------



## 880

30B etoupe Togo, PHW; 30B gold swift, brushed PHW , by @docride; 25K epsom, bleu orage, GHW; tpm, etain; chanel so black mini chevron reissue (worn with H RTW)

Dior leather Moto jacket; houndstooth jacket, both SS 2022? Leopard knit jacket, FW 2021? Plaid bucket hat, sale 2022; dior signature B23 high tops; thigh high black leather combat boots

Chanel metallic jacket, sale 2022; constellation denim jacket, and red boucle dress, SS 2022?; cashmere white, gray, black cardigan, knit royal blue polo top, black synthetic tie cardigan, 2021; long black cashmere coat, dark silver buttons, 2009A; last pic, chanel patent leather front, suede backed pants, that I  purchased in 2001A, at 57th; not shown but worn chanel combat boots, technical fabric and patent upper, 2021

Hermes wrap dress with two silver buckles, pull on half zip jersey dress with H abstracted chaine d’ancre pattern, black, grey, white, Ss 2022; medor navy blue cashmere coat, silver buttons winter 2021;. Favorite old CDGM, Coupons indiennes, bleu canard, potiron CW; not shown but worn, black medor zip ankle boots 2021

Brunello metallic shearling coat, winter sale 2020; cargo pants, khaki, charcoal grey 2021

black lamb leather dolce & gabbana pants with yellow racing stripe (one made per size ‘unico’ that I purchased for the opening of the Madison boutique perhaps twenty years ago or more, I don’t remember

Vintage doors Jim Morrison T shirt; Reproduction Sex Pistols t shirt; vuori black camo joggers; birkenstock slip on sneakers
valentino camo birkenstock collaboration


----------



## Prada Prince

Back to black to mourn the end of the weekend… 

Hermes Charniere bracelet in black alligator with GHW.


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> 30B etoupe Togo, PHW; 30B gold swift, brushed PHW , by @docride; 25K epsom, bleu orage, GHW; tpm, etain; chanel so black mini chevron reissue (worn with H RTW)
> 
> Dior leather Moto jacket; houndstooth jacket, both SS 2022? Leopard knit jacket, FW 2021? Plaid bucket hat, sale 2022; dior signature B23 high tops; thigh high black leather combat boots
> 
> Chanel metallic jacket, sale 2022; constellation denim jacket, and red boucle dress, SS 2022?; cashmere white, gray, black cardigan, knit royal blue polo top, black synthetic tie cardigan, 2021; long black cashmere coat, dark silver buttons, 2009A; last pic, chanel patent leather front, suede backed pants, that I  purchased in 2001A, at 57th; not shown but worn chanel combat boots, technical fabric and patent upper, 2021
> 
> Hermes wrap dress with two silver buckles, pull on half zip jersey dress with H abstracted chaine d’ancre pattern, black, grey, white, Ss 2022; medor navy blue cashmere coat, silver buttons winter 2021;. Favorite old CDGM, Coupons indiennes, bleu canard, potiron CW; not shown but worn, black medor zip ankle boots 2021
> 
> Brunello metallic shearling coat, winter sale 2020; cargo pants, khaki, charcoal grey 2021
> 
> black lamb leather dolce & gabbana pants with yellow racing stripe (one made per size ‘unico’ that I purchased for the opening of the Madison boutique perhaps twenty years ago or more, I don’t remember
> 
> Vintage doors Jim Morrison T shirt; Reproduction Sex Pistols t shirt; vuori black camo joggers; birkenstock slip on sneakers
> valentino camo birkenstock collaboration
> 
> View attachment 5352817
> View attachment 5352810
> View attachment 5352812
> View attachment 5352813
> View attachment 5352814
> View attachment 5352815
> View attachment 5352816
> View attachment 5352850
> View attachment 5352819
> View attachment 5352820
> View attachment 5352827


Love everything ! And I wanna live in your closets


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> 30B etoupe Togo, PHW; 30B gold swift, brushed PHW , by @docride; 25K epsom, bleu orage, GHW; tpm, etain; chanel so black mini chevron reissue (worn with H RTW)
> 
> Dior leather Moto jacket; houndstooth jacket, both SS 2022? Leopard knit jacket, FW 2021? Plaid bucket hat, sale 2022; dior signature B23 high tops; thigh high black leather combat boots
> 
> Chanel metallic jacket, sale 2022; constellation denim jacket, and red boucle dress, SS 2022?; cashmere white, gray, black cardigan, knit royal blue polo top, black synthetic tie cardigan, 2021; long black cashmere coat, dark silver buttons, 2009A; last pic, chanel patent leather front, suede backed pants, that I  purchased in 2001A, at 57th; not shown but worn chanel combat boots, technical fabric and patent upper, 2021
> 
> Hermes wrap dress with two silver buckles, pull on half zip jersey dress with H abstracted chaine d’ancre pattern, black, grey, white, Ss 2022; medor navy blue cashmere coat, silver buttons winter 2021;. Favorite old CDGM, Coupons indiennes, bleu canard, potiron CW; not shown but worn, black medor zip ankle boots 2021
> 
> Brunello metallic shearling coat, winter sale 2020; cargo pants, khaki, charcoal grey 2021
> 
> black lamb leather dolce & gabbana pants with yellow racing stripe (one made per size ‘unico’ that I purchased for the opening of the Madison boutique perhaps twenty years ago or more, I don’t remember
> 
> Vintage doors Jim Morrison T shirt; Reproduction Sex Pistols t shirt; vuori black camo joggers; birkenstock slip on sneakers
> valentino camo birkenstock collaboration
> 
> View attachment 5352817
> View attachment 5352810
> View attachment 5352812
> View attachment 5352813
> View attachment 5352814
> View attachment 5352815
> View attachment 5352816
> View attachment 5352850
> View attachment 5352819
> View attachment 5352820
> View attachment 5352827


Yay!!! Our sale jacket!! You look great! I wore mine with a black wolford tank top and dark blue jeans, ankle boots with short heel.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

thank you! 



DR2014 said:


> Yay!!! Our sale jacket!! You look great! I wore mine with a black wolford tank top and dark blue jeans, ankle boots with short heel.


sounds like a perfect date night outfit! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

Herbag at Costco today


----------



## diane278

rachrach1017 said:


> Love everything ! And I wanna live in your closets


I wanna live there, too. How about we share?


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Running about on a grey day doing errands is much more fun with my Gold Kelly


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Herbag at Costco today
> View attachment 5353426



Stunning bag!


----------



## JavaJo

The Travelling Gypsies - waiting for ride


----------



## bkclove

Just a simple stack for work today - just varnished the farandole, which was my first H item ever! (Graduation present)


----------



## hopiko

may3545 said:


> Forgive my wrinkly shirt. Threw this on quickly after my son’s soccer game to grab drinks with a friend. Crocus kelly 28 sellier and lilac oasis sandals.
> View attachment 5352666


Everything is gorgeous!  I LOVE crocus!  Gorgeous Kelly!  Love the shoes, too!


----------



## Xthgirl

Pamela Stylepop said:


> View attachment 5353728
> 
> Running about on a grey day doing errands is much more fun with my Gold Kelly



this is so chic


----------



## rachrach1017

Waiting for DH trying on stuff at H


----------



## duggi84

Took the B25 to work today.  Laptop had to be tucked under my arm, of course


----------



## jenayb

duggi84 said:


> Took the B25 to work today.  Laptop had to be tucked under my arm, of course
> 
> View attachment 5354255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354257



I would carry my laptop between my teeth to use this beauty.


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> Waiting for DH trying on stuff at H


You look fabulous! What did your DH get?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Lunch @mariposa Cafe,  Neiman Marcus with Miss Lime.


----------



## Hermezzy

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Lunch @mariposa Cafe,  Neiman Marcus with Miss Lime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354262


Exquisite bag... I just love Mariposa....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bkclove

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Lunch @mariposa Cafe,  Neiman Marcus with Miss Lime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354262


Miss lime gets her own seat. I love Mariposa!


----------



## Yodabest

JavaJo said:


> The Travelling Gypsies - waiting for ride



The jypsiere looks so good in gold


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

htxgirl said:


> this is so chic


Thank you ☺️


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> You look fabulous! What did your DH get?


Aww thank you. We ended w nothing this time. They don’t have anything in his sizes


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> Aww thank you. We ended w nothing this time. They don’t have anything in his sizes


There is always a next time, next season. Hugs


----------



## rachrach1017

Running errands with Herbag 31 today. She hasn’t seen daylight for a hot mins


----------



## Seedlessplum

K32 in glycine ghw


----------



## xlovelux

rachrach1017 said:


> Running errands with Herbag 31 today. She hasn’t seen daylight for a hot mins


Is the herbag user friendly?


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

xlovelux said:


> Any herbag owners here? Is it user friendly?  Been wanting to get 1 but not too sure due to the “locking system”


I absolutely love mine.  I just pop the flap over the circle Hermes “buckle” to close it. I don’t bother with the straps. So I can get in and out easily. Great daily bag, and I don’t baby it like my Kelly bags


----------



## Muffin_Top

boo1689 said:


> Under the So Cal sun  #nofilter
> 25 mauve sylvester rghw in swift
> View attachment 5352102


A picture of mauve sylvestre in the woods is a pretty good idea 
(I dont know whether everyone knows that word's etymology)


----------



## DR2014

Seedlessplum said:


> K32 in glycine ghw
> 
> View attachment 5355368


Wow, that K is so beautiful! I've never seen a K32 in glycine!! Love it!!


----------



## boo1689

Muffin_Top said:


> A picture of mauve sylvestre in the woods is a pretty good idea
> (I dont know whether everyone knows that word's etymology)



Thank you for pointing this out for I did not know this ! I simply thought the green grass brings out the prettiest shade of mauve sylvestre now I feel extra happy for taking this shot thank you


----------



## Muffin_Top

boo1689 said:


> Thank you for pointing this out for I did not know this ! I simply thought the green grass brings out the prettiest shade of mauve sylvestre now I feel extra happy for taking this shot thank you


My pleasure !


----------



## boo1689

Little bling on the wrist  and Petit h for the neckline and Pegasus sneakers


----------



## steffysstyle

Hermes cashmere jacket from AW21 and craie Kelly 25 retourne.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bkclove

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 5355683
> 
> 
> Hermes cashmere jacket from AW21 and craie Kelly 28 retourne.


Craie is soo beautiful, great outfit!


----------



## steffysstyle

bkclove said:


> Craie is soo beautiful, great outfit!



Thank you


----------



## loh

A night at the symphony with DS while he's home for break.  The back of the propram is so apropos.


----------



## Hillychristie

Lunch and tea with my BFF and mini Evie


----------



## LovingTheOrange

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 5355683
> 
> 
> Hermes cashmere jacket from AW21 and craie Kelly 25 retourne.


love this outfit!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Quicker sneakers & picnic Kelly for a press trip to Beverly Hills


----------



## Hermezzy

LovingTheOrange said:


> Quicker sneakers & picnic Kelly for a press trip to Beverly Hills
> 
> View attachment 5356216
> 
> View attachment 5356217


Exquis.  You look absolutely joyous


----------



## steffysstyle

LovingTheOrange said:


> Quicker sneakers & picnic Kelly for a press trip to Beverly Hills
> 
> View attachment 5356216
> 
> View attachment 5356217



LOVE your Kelly picnic!


----------



## xiaoxiao

With my trusted barenia kelly for the school run.  have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## WingNut

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 5355683
> 
> 
> Hermes cashmere jacket from AW21 and craie Kelly 25 retourne.


Stunning! I love the simple elegance of a single column of color with the jacket. This outfit is just perfection


----------



## Helventara

When I scrubbed up well and was let out of the house…

My K32 finally feels really mine after getting monogrammed and I am having a lot of fun trying to get used to it.


----------



## am2022

In jeans and sneakers at the airport with Sakura garden - headed to Asia !


----------



## LouiseCPH

I am visiting the South of France this week. The weather is disppointing (no sun ), but I am happy with my bag of the week, Halzan 31, and - as my sister noted -“then you get to show off your beautiful shawl!”. True, ‘Flamingo Party’, CSGM.


----------



## Prada Prince

Working from home, enjoying the sun, with clearly too much time on my hands…


----------



## KristinS

LovingTheOrange said:


> Quicker sneakers & picnic Kelly for a press trip to Beverly Hills
> 
> View attachment 5356216
> 
> View attachment 5356217


You look fab!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

amacasa said:


> In jeans and sneakers at the airport with Sakura garden - headed to Asia !


Good luck with quarantine!!


----------



## TC1

Good thing I don't have far to carry this B. It's loaded up


----------



## bkclove

amacasa said:


> In jeans and sneakers at the airport with Sakura garden - headed to Asia !


Have a fun trip! So jelly, I haven't traveled to Asia since pre-pandemic!


----------



## bkclove

Prada Prince said:


> Working from home, enjoying the sun, with clearly too much time on my hands…
> 
> View attachment 5356525


Admiring B during work hours is a great job, I love when I get to do that! =P


----------



## am2022

Hoping the world slowly gets back to normalcy !  It’s surreal how much time has passed and I feel from mid 2020 to now it’s all a blur !





bkclove said:


> Have a fun trip! So jelly, I haven't traveled to Asia since pre-pandemic!


----------



## preppie

My new-ish to me Lindy 30 in Alezan outside in a beer garden on an unusually beautiful spring day here in NYC.


----------



## minami

finally took my first ever birkin out ❤️ Ms vert verone in 25 sellier


----------



## kenix_02

Took Bleu France out today


----------



## steffysstyle

WingNut said:


> Stunning! I love the simple elegance of a single column of color with the jacket. This outfit is just perfection



Thank you so much WingNut


----------



## Seedlessplum

DR2014 said:


> Wow, that K is so beautiful! I've never seen a K32 in glycine!! Love it!!


Thanks! The color matches with any outfit. Super versatile


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Saturday Discombobulation_
*


_I am that little green fellow slightly off-center: where do I go first, what do I do first?_
*
​


----------



## Happyhippo

Sun, sand, buckets, shovels and Lindy


----------



## diane278

Going out for my morning walk in a light drizzle….wearing a giant rain coat and a H scarf…
(the scarf gets tucked in if it really starts to rain….)


----------



## boo1689

Miss Kitty’s first outing ~


----------



## bkclove

boo1689 said:


> Miss Kitty’s first outing ~
> View attachment 5357641


So pretty


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## deltalady

Wearing my new Ariane ring in rose gold.


----------



## Melow

kenix_02 said:


> Took Bleu France out today
> 
> View attachment 5357176


Omg love your sweatshirt! Where is it from?


----------



## PANda_USC

Checking out the new donut shop in my neighborhood, . Feeling the neutral tones today.


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Miss B at the MET


----------



## JavaJo

Late post for International Women’s Day: Post-pandemic 2022 Working Girl OOTD (worn with Bouncing Sneakers)…  We’ve come a long way Rosie!


----------



## jenayb

Couple from yesterday. Took our boys to a spring training game and can happily report that Barenia P18 easily holds four hot dogs, two soft pretzels, and an entire bag of Mini Snickers. 





Switched to Gold KC for more of a date night later on in the evening, although I did have my three handsome dates all at once.


----------



## loh

jenaywins said:


> Couple from yesterday. Took our boys to a spring training game and can happily report that Barenia P18 easily holds four hot dogs, two soft pretzels, and an entire bag of Mini Snickers.



The ultimate snack bag!


----------



## foonyy

kenix_02 said:


> Took Bleu France out today
> 
> View attachment 5357176


You like so chic


----------



## krawford

jenaywins said:


> Couple from yesterday. Took our boys to a spring training game and can happily report that Barenia P18 easily holds four hot dogs, two soft pretzels, and an entire bag of Mini Snickers.
> View attachment 5358485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched to Gold KC for more of a date night later on in the evening, although I did have my three handsome dates all at once.
> 
> View attachment 5358486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358481


Beautiful!!  Love Hermes Gold!!


----------



## jenayb

loh said:


> The ultimate snack bag!



Pico really is a feed bag after all.


----------



## am2022

Garden made it to Manila ! Coffee at 4 am - hello jet lag  !


----------



## helloballoons33

my Hermes lipstick and I went to the southern coast of England today


----------



## Book Worm

jenaywins said:


> Couple from yesterday. Took our boys to a spring training game and can happily report that Barenia P18 easily holds four hot dogs, two soft pretzels, and an entire bag of Mini Snickers.
> View attachment 5358485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched to Gold KC for more of a date night later on in the evening, although I did have my three handsome dates all at once.
> 
> View attachment 5358486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358481


Love that gold KC!  
And the frivole


----------



## jenayb

Book Worm said:


> Love that gold KC!
> And the frivole



 thank you!


----------



## Xthgirl

jenaywins said:


> Couple from yesterday. Took our boys to a spring training game and can happily report that Barenia P18 easily holds four hot dogs, two soft pretzels, and an entire bag of Mini Snickers.
> View attachment 5358485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched to Gold KC for more of a date night later on in the evening, although I did have my three handsome dates all at once.
> 
> View attachment 5358486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358481



love the entire fits. So elegant down to every detail


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jenayb

htxgirl said:


> love the entire fits. So elegant down to every detail



Thank you SO much!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ready for church today


----------



## MDNYC

tlamdang08 said:


> Ready for church today
> 
> View attachment 5358800


Gorgeous ao dai!


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> Couple from yesterday. Took our boys to a spring training game and can happily report that Barenia P18 easily holds four hot dogs, two soft pretzels, and an entire bag of Mini Snickers.
> View attachment 5358485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched to Gold KC for more of a date night later on in the evening, although I did have my three handsome dates all at once.
> 
> View attachment 5358486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358481


it sounds like a fabulous time was had by all! i love the family pics! You look amazing!


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> it sounds like a fabulous time was had by all! i love the family pics! You look amazing!



Thanks, girl!!  We all had a great time - the boys were living BLE for sure.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Continues to be my bag for all seasons​


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hanging out with Halzan 25 today at the 1.25 tree


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly gold 25 ( getting into  darker tone)  Is waiting for a complementary car wash


----------



## kenix_02

foonyy said:


> You like so chic


Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Found the most perfect greetings card whilst out shopping today!


----------



## TC1

Another day..another B35 pic


----------



## PANda_USC

TC1 said:


> Another day..another B35 pic
> View attachment 5361253


Ooo looking fierce! Love the nearly monochromatic outfit, !


----------



## Tyler_JP

Tonimichelle said:


> Found the most perfect greetings card whilst out shopping today!


Your Birkin is _stunning_.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Tyler_JP said:


> Your Birkin is _stunning_.


Awe thank you!


----------



## 1LV

Killing time while waiting to see the doctor.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Xthgirl

I love using my birkin or kelly on doctor or dentis appointments


----------



## Prada Prince

I now have to match my desserts to my Birkin…


----------



## haute okole

Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.


----------



## jenayb

haute okole said:


> Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361690
> View attachment 5361684
> View attachment 5361685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361692



Food and view? Amazing. You? So, so chic!!!


----------



## foonyy

haute okole said:


> Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361690
> View attachment 5361684
> View attachment 5361685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361692


Love your outfit, your look very good and the seafood definitely make me drooling


----------



## Xthgirl

Prada Prince said:


> I now have to match my desserts to my Birkin…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361675


Is this vert bosphore? Ive been stalking this color.


----------



## kerebear

rachrach1017 said:


> Waiting for DH trying on stuff at H



i love your style!


----------



## tlamdang08

A casual casual day with HERBAG and Bearn card holder


----------



## Addicted to bags

haute okole said:


> Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361690
> View attachment 5361684
> View attachment 5361685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361692


Hey that's in my neck of the woods  Is your Lindy in Rose pourpre?


----------



## Prada Prince

htxgirl said:


> Is this vert bosphore? Ive been stalking this color.


It’s Vert Cyprès.


----------



## Helventara

haute okole said:


> Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361690
> View attachment 5361684
> View attachment 5361685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361692


This is a wow!    Outfit, food, scenery! May I ask what is the size and leather (swift?) of your lindy, please? I absolutely love how it slouches (but not too much).

I believe mini lindy serves it purposes or else it won’t be so popular but there’s something elegant about a larger lindy.
I want a deep blue H w GHW one day and up to now, I don’t know on what bag. But now I know, thanks to you!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Shopping in the sunshine with my trusty Herbag


----------



## boo1689

DH calls this my Dumb~Dumb Collection in Action- as in coming out of the drawer for some photos kind of action  



And here is Spam and Chiquita in action walking their little ponies


----------



## piperdog

Gulliver Trim from the 90s basking in the flattering light of an overcast day


----------



## haute okole

BVBookshop said:


> This is a wow!    Outfit, food, scenery! May I ask what is the size and leather (swift?) of your lindy, please? I absolutely love how it slouches (but not too much).
> 
> I believe mini lindy serves it purposes or else it won’t be so popular but there’s something elegant about a larger lindy.
> I want a deep blue H w GHW one day and up to now, I don’t know on what bag. But now I know, thanks to you!


Ohhh! Thank you, let me check the receipt and I will let you know.  This Lindy is amazing and why I love Hermes.  I beat my bags up and travel with them.  They always look flawless regardless of the amount of stress they take, beaches, salt water, sand, etc.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 1LV

boo1689 said:


> DH calls this my Dumb~Dumb Collection in Action- as in coming out of the drawer for some photos kind of action
> View attachment 5362028
> View attachment 5362029
> 
> And here is Spam and Chiquita in action walking their little ponies


What a happy/fun collection!! Love it!


----------



## showgratitude

boo1689 said:


> DH calls this my Dumb~Dumb Collection in Action- as in coming out of the drawer for some photos kind of action
> View attachment 5362028
> View attachment 5362029
> 
> And here is Spam and Chiquita in action walking their little ponies


super cute!


----------



## edgar.kings

Temp du noir.


----------



## Classy Collector

Tonimichelle said:


> Found the most perfect greetings card whilst out shopping today!
> View attachment 5361020


Haha too funny!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Hanging with Halzan at H Mart (_again!)_​


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

haute okole said:


> Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361690
> View attachment 5361684
> View attachment 5361685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361692


You look so Beautiful! 
and the restaurant looks great


----------



## Xthgirl

edgar.kings said:


> Temp du noir.
> View attachment 5362124


Sexy


----------



## am2022

Waiting for  sunrise so they can serve me coffee - A lot of resorts  have coffee ready to serve at 5 am
The one I’m in right now is 7 am


----------



## bkclove

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 5362430
> 
> Hanging with Halzan at H Mart (_again!)_​


Cute, is this size 25?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

new bag + the Paris hat!


----------



## textilegirl

Great hat!


----------



## Hillychristie

Visited the historical grounds of my alma mater


----------



## sf_newyorker

bkclove said:


> Cute, is this size 25?


Thanks and yes!


----------



## periogirl28

Barenia Halzan ready to go!


----------



## jlone

LovingTheOrange said:


> new bag + the Paris hat!
> 
> View attachment 5362831
> 
> View attachment 5362832


What colour is it? it's stunning


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Ms.B becomes the twins diaper bag until I get a k32!


----------



## mcwee

Mummy and daughters Etoupe with GHW trio


----------



## luxuryamanda

Orange vibes!


----------



## mcwee

With DS.


----------



## renee_nyc

Recently rehabbed this Christine bag. Here it is at a very early morning breakfast.


----------



## edgar.kings

renee_nyc said:


> Recently rehabbed this Christine bag. Here it is at a very early morning breakfast.


Great find and job! Congrats! I also feel the urge to rehab beat up Hermes bags that I see “on sale”. It’s the same urge as wanting to adopt puppies so they can be loved and have a forever home.


----------



## renee_nyc

I was really happy at the work that the spa did for the bag. I also love rehabbing vintage bags and clothes. And yes, the adoption of bags that need a second chance and forever home is a great analogy.



edgar.kings said:


> Great find and job! Congrats! I also feel the urge to rehab beat up Hermes bags that I see “on sale”. It’s the same urge as wanting to adopt puppies so they can be loved and have a forever home.


----------



## edgar.kings

First time in the kitchen in nearly 6 months. Went to Eataly and got the ingredients to (try to) make a special pineberry preserve with meyer lemons.


----------



## thyme

twillaine cardigan and mini lindy


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361690
> View attachment 5361684
> View attachment 5361685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361692


Both you and the food look amazingly fabulous! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

Running errands


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in the spring sunshine…


----------



## deltalady

Out for afternoon tea


----------



## caffelatte

Black box Birkin 30 for the day!


----------



## periogirl28

Out for lunch. Mini K, clogs and skirt by Hermes. Happy weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pampelmuse

tlamdang08 said:


> Running errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364461
> View attachment 5364461


Oh, great to see that the bag actually works with a different shoulderstrap! The one that comes with the bag is so stiff and cannot be worn crossbody ( at least I cannot). I am going to copy your idea, thanks!


----------



## xiaoxiao

diane278 said:


> Going out for my morning walk in a light drizzle….wearing a giant rain coat and a H scarf…
> (the scarf gets tucked in if it really starts to rain….)
> 
> View attachment 5357600




I love this look so so so so much!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TC1 said:


> Another day..another B35 pic
> View attachment 5361253



35 looks REALLY great on you.


----------



## xiaoxiao

haute okole said:


> Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361690
> View attachment 5361684
> View attachment 5361685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361692




Awwww LOVE that cardigan on you!!! Fantastic colors for the sunny days.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5363138
> 
> Barenia Halzan ready to go!



Amazing. I can smell it from here!!  absolutely LOVE this.


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

thyme said:


> twillaine cardigan and mini lindy
> 
> View attachment 5364361
> View attachment 5364362


How tall are you?


----------



## foonyy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5364718
> View attachment 5364719
> 
> Out for lunch. Mini K, clogs and skirt by Hermes. Happy weekend!


Love your outfit especially the mk, what a dream bag.


----------



## periogirl28

foonyy said:


> Love your outfit especially the mk, what a dream bag.


Thank you very much. It was a bit of a wait for this SO, but always worth it.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

That's teddy weather over now. Looking forward to a lovely spring!


----------



## MissDior021

Pamela Stylepop said:


> That's teddy weather over now. Looking forward to a lovely spring!
> View attachment 5364865



Love your style!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Old Hermes New Chanel at VCA


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5364718
> View attachment 5364719
> 
> Out for lunch. Mini K, clogs and skirt by Hermes. Happy weekend!


Love this polished, simple, casual look! You look amazing!


----------



## 880

Israeli_Flava said:


> Old Hermes New Chanel at VCA
> 
> View attachment 5365010


Gorgeous !


----------



## tlamdang08

Spring time


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

MissDior021 said:


> Love your style!


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

tlamdang08 said:


> Spring time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365173


Obsessed with the furry Oasis sandals


----------



## Xthgirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Old Hermes New Chanel at VCA
> 
> View attachment 5365010


Love the playfulness of pink accessorizing an all black monochromatic ensemble.


----------



## ricababes

On our way to get some groceries!


----------



## diane278

My Cowgirl B’s first ride in a truck listening to county music…..


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> Love this polished, simple, casual look! You look amazing!


Thank you.


----------



## Book Worm

Pamela Stylepop said:


> That's teddy weather over now. Looking forward to a lovely spring!
> View attachment 5364865


For a sec there I thought this was Kelly Rutherford   LOL


----------



## skyqueen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Old Hermes New Chanel at VCA
> 
> View attachment 5365010


WOW!


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

It’s cold in the northeast again. Putting on a chunky sweater and taking my girl out for coffee….


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Book Worm said:


> For a sec there I thought this was Kelly Rutherford   LOL


Wow, what a compliment, thank you!


----------



## Book Worm

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Wow, what a compliment, thank you!


And completely sincere..if you check her IG/elevator selfies, you'll see what I mean


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Book Worm said:


> And completely sincere..if you check her IG/elevator selfies, you'll see what I mean


Yes, I lover her elevator selfies


----------



## boomer1234

Just behapi!

Finally went in to the boutique after a 5 month hiatus. Not pictured: MK2 in rose extreme


----------



## Dupsy

Trying to get through Monday morning


----------



## jenalynmichelle

Took my B25 Feu to the Faubourg store


----------



## Xthgirl

Trying on some jewelry at the BVLGARI high jewelry trunk show #VIProom but not VIP


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## OuiCestLaVie




----------



## SummerNights

diane278 said:


> My Cowgirl B’s first ride in a truck listening to county music…..
> 
> View attachment 5365381


I have never seen hardware like that before!! Do you mind sharing the name/age/any info about the hardware?  It's gorgeous.


----------



## tlamdang08

Going out with mini Lindy for lunch.


----------



## diane278

SummerNights said:


> I have never seen hardware like that before!! Do you mind sharing the name/age/any info about the hardware?  It's gorgeous.


The hardware is hand engraved sterling silver. It was done by Docride about a year ago. She has a silversmith who takes on individual requests. I based the design on scrolls and flowers….inspired by the H Passifolia china and the silver on my old saddle. It had another hand engraved pattern on it when I bought it (from a very generous tpf’er), but I knew I wanted this particular pattern. I’m glad you like it….it’s my dream come true.


----------



## SummerNights

diane278 said:


> The hardware is hand engraved sterling silver. It was done by Docride about a year ago. She has a silversmith who takes on individual requests. I based the design on scrolls and flowers….inspired by the H Passifolia china and the silver on my old saddle. It had another hand engraved pattern on it when I bought it (from a very generous tpf’er), but I knew I wanted this particular pattern. I’m glad you like it….it’s my dream come true.
> View attachment 5367037


That is so special, truly one of a kind. I love that the hardware is paired with black leather, it's simple, yet striking. I can imagine how happy you must have been when you saw it for the first time. Congrats on such a unique item!


----------



## duggi84

Took the Emile to work for the first time today, and it was my first outing with the Budy charm!  He so cute   Our dog tried to eat his leg when we got home...close call!  No damage though, thankfully he's a gentle little soul.


----------



## yrtxcyrtxc

Lelmillin said:


> It’s cold in the northeast again. Putting on a chunky sweater and taking my girl out for coffee….



May I ask if this is B30 Togo etain in ghw? this is my dream bag


----------



## Joybingebirkin

diane278 said:


> My Cowgirl B’s first ride in a truck listening to county music…..
> 
> View attachment 5365381


Omg your hardware is to die for! Did H do it for you or was this custom done elsewhere? I would love to add that to my kelly


----------



## TC1

Joybingebirkin said:


> Omg your hardware is to die for! Did H do it for you or was this custom done elsewhere? I would love to add that to my kelly


if you scroll up a few posts @diane278 explains the hardware


----------



## TC1

I was gifted these Orange bottom Converse for my bday...friends know I love all things Orange!


----------



## yoshikitty

OuiCestLaVie said:


> View attachment 5366344



Is it a 25 or a 28? The colour is very nice, what colour is it?


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

yrtxcyrtxc said:


> May I ask if this is B30 Togo etain in ghw? this is my dream bag


Hi there! It’s actually a 25. I’m really surprised how much I like the smaller size. Yes, ghw. My dream bag too and it was sheer luck. Got her in Greenwich a few years ago from an SA who was very kind.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

duggi84 said:


> Took the Emile to work for the first time today, and it was my first outing with the Budy charm!  He so cute   Our dog tried to eat his leg when we got home...close call!  No damage though, thankfully he's a gentle little soul.
> 
> View attachment 5367279


Never a bag charm kind of gal I am OBSESSED with this charm..I really really want one


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

yoshikitty said:


> Is it a 25 or a 28? The colour is very nice, what colour is it?



It’s 25 in Bleu Saphir.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## duggi84

OuiCestLaVie said:


> View attachment 5368170



Wow between this and the Kelly a few posts up OMG you're making us all drool!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

duggi84 said:


> Wow between this and the Kelly a few posts up OMG you're making us all drool!



Oh thank you! I’m surprised but glad that those two quickly snapped photos captured the beauty of the bags. But I wish I could be half as fashionable as you are!


----------



## tlamdang08

Today at lunch


----------



## fabdiva

Took the Birkin and the Legend sandals out for a spin. Such a comfortable sandal.  They need more colors.


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Old Hermes New Chanel at VCA
> 
> View attachment 5365010


Hello, Beautiful! LOVE the chanel and how well it matches your shawl and CDC!!! Have fun at VCA! (Can't wait to see what you get!)


----------



## Ladybaga

fabdiva said:


> Took the Birkin and the Legend sandals out for a spin. Such a comfortable sandal.  They need more colors.


You are GORGEOUS! Love the whole look!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> You are GORGEOUS! Love the whole look!


Thank you so much! I hope all is well with you and your fam


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> Today at lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368241


So pretty!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fabdiva said:


> Took the Birkin and the Legend sandals out for a spin. Such a comfortable sandal.  They need more colors.


Stunning look!!!!


----------



## WingNut

diane278 said:


> The hardware is hand engraved sterling silver. It was done by Docride about a year ago. She has a silversmith who takes on individual requests. I based the design on scrolls and flowers….inspired by the H Passifolia china and the silver on my old saddle. It had another hand engraved pattern on it when I bought it (from a very generous tpf’er), but I knew I wanted this particular pattern. I’m glad you like it….it’s my dream come true.
> View attachment 5367037


This is so unique and special I don't know where to start. Love it!


----------



## WingNut

OuiCestLaVie said:


> View attachment 5368170


----------



## WingNut

fabdiva said:


> Took the Birkin and the Legend sandals out for a spin. Such a comfortable sandal.  They need more colors.


LOVE this ensemble!!!!


----------



## tking03

fabdiva said:


> Took the Birkin and the Legend sandals out for a spin. Such a comfortable sandal.  They need more colors.


LOVE this look.


----------



## jenayb

fabdiva said:


> Took the Birkin and the Legend sandals out for a spin. Such a comfortable sandal.  They need more colors.



Really, really loving this look.


----------



## fabdiva

Ladybaga said:


> You are GORGEOUS! Love the whole look!


Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## OuiCestLaVie




----------



## mocktail

Herbag 31 noir/palladium is my new default bag


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you so much! I hope all is well with you and your fam


We are well! Thank you!  Hugs back to you and hope the same for you!


----------



## foonyy

Playing with the new twillys today


----------



## 336

WFH Day


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Not sure how much you can see the bag, but first time I've used the rain jacket on my Kelly. Taken after a brief but heavy rain shower yesterday. Saved the day


----------



## tlamdang08

At Hermes last night


----------



## periogirl28

Fauve Heritage Barenia Picotin, my second bag from FSH all those years ago, when I met my first SA, who is still at the store. A bag which holds many happy memories for me. TGIF!


----------



## 880

25 epsomK, Bleu orage, GHW; Evelyn TPM, etain, PHW; 30 barenia black B, brushed PHW by @docride; 32 box kelly sellier, brushed phw, bordeaux; craie mini Della cavalleria; 28 box kelly, brushed phw, blue obscure

chanel synthetic jacket, sale 2021; dior leopard skirt, FW2021; brunello silk short sleeved turtleenck; dior slingbacks
donald brooks vintage dead stock coat, 3x1 black denim
chanel FW 2021 white jacket black trim; black skirt white windowpane, sale 2021; dior leather moto  spring 2022;
dior sweat pants, ss2021, brunello trunk show sweater 2021;
hermes cashmere medor jacket, 2021, chanel gray cashmere cardigan 2020, chanel striped cashmere dress, 2003
fur jacket, from great aunts closet, brunello high waisted cashmere pin striped trousers 2020
red chanel boucle vest/dress, leopard top, tom ford YSL and dolce denim, vintage from my own closet
dior denim jacket, FW2020, vest and tulle skirt, sale 2021
hermes dress with buckles, ss2022, medor cashmere jacket
chanel balck jacket FW2021; brunello silver and white edged cardigan 2020, windowpane dress 2003
sneakers, birkenstock ans Vince slip ons, black sun hat; brunello cashmere corderoy ribbed baseball cap














	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## 880

Forgot to post
for @diane278
creme brulee donut with crisp top; chocolate pudding cake donut, gold flecks,
regular cake donut, choc  ganache, craie mini Della cavalleria
H TPM and chili hot chocolate @Portobella coffee shop, whistler blackcomb, Canada
and homemade airy pate au choux donuts coated with sugar with caramel ice cream and dip (and the best lemon curd filled cake) at Araxi,  a restaurant recommendation from @V0N1B2, sadly for caloric intake, all on the same day


----------



## Book Worm

tlamdang08 said:


> At Hermes last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369275


I'm not into exotics, but gosh your B is Breathtaking - so luxe!


----------



## bkclove

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Not sure how much you can see the bag, but first time I've used the rain jacket on my Kelly. Taken after a brief but heavy rain shower yesterday. Saved the day
> View attachment 5369253


I have yet to try it! I still worry about her handle in the rain haha


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

bkclove said:


> I have yet to try it! I still worry about her handle in the rain haha


It was so sunny yesterday then all of a sudden the heavens opened. The jacket really helped!  first time I’d used it. Got my Kelly 1 year ago. Don’t baby the bag but wouldn’t take it out if I thought it was going to rain. She was fine ☺️


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Patiently waiting…three more weeks…one would think I’d be used to waiting being a H client _​


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> Forgot to post
> for @diane278
> creme brulee donut with crisp top; chocolate pudding cake donut, gold flecks,
> regular cake donut, choc  ganache, craie mini Della cavalleria
> H TPM and chili hot chocolate @Portobella coffee shop, whistler blackcomb, Canada
> and homemade airy pate au choux donuts coated with sugar with caramel ice cream and dip (and the best lemon curd filled cake) at Araxi,  a restaurant recommendation from @V0N1B2, sadly for caloric intake, all on the same day
> View attachment 5369364
> View attachment 5369370
> View attachment 5369368


Now that is a donut extravaganza! and that lemon curd filled cake!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> 25 epsomK, Bleu orage, GHW; Evelyn TPM, etain, PHW; 30 barenia black B, brushed PHW by @docride; 32 box kelly sellier, brushed phw, bordeaux; craie mini Della cavalleria; 28 box kelly, brushed phw, blue obscure
> 
> chanel synthetic jacket, sale 2021; dior leopard skirt, FW2021; brunello silk short sleeved turtleenck; dior slingbacks
> donald brooks vintage dead stock coat, 3x1 black denim
> chanel FW 2021 white jacket black trim; black skirt white windowpane, sale 2021; dior leather moto  spring 2022;
> dior sweat pants, ss2021, brunello trunk show sweater 2021;
> hermes cashmere medor jacket, 2021, chanel gray cashmere cardigan 2020, chanel striped cashmere dress, 2003
> fur jacket, from great aunts closet, brunello high waisted cashmere pin striped trousers 2020
> red chanel boucle vest/dress, leopard top, tom ford YSL and dolce denim, vintage from my own closet
> dior denim jacket, FW2020, vest and tulle skirt, sale 2021
> hermes dress with buckles, ss2022, medor cashmere jacket
> chanel balck jacket FW2021; brunello silver and white edged cardigan 2020, windowpane dress 2003
> sneakers, birkenstock ans Vince slip ons, black sun hat; brunello cashmere corderoy ribbed baseball cap
> 
> View attachment 5369340
> View attachment 5369341
> View attachment 5369342
> View attachment 5369343
> View attachment 5369345
> View attachment 5369346
> View attachment 5369347
> View attachment 5369348
> View attachment 5369350
> View attachment 5369351
> View attachment 5369352
> View attachment 5369353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


I utterly adore how you look in image 10, its chic but still youthful, I have coat envy in image 2 bag envy in image 3&4 ...and need I go on? 
You rock your outfits and truly rock your bags-awe!


----------



## docride

880 said:


> 25 epsomK, Bleu orage, GHW; Evelyn TPM, etain, PHW; 30 barenia black B, brushed PHW by @docride; 32 box kelly sellier, brushed phw, bordeaux; craie mini Della cavalleria; 28 box kelly, brushed phw, blue obscure
> 
> chanel synthetic jacket, sale 2021; dior leopard skirt, FW2021; brunello silk short sleeved turtleenck; dior slingbacks
> donald brooks vintage dead stock coat, 3x1 black denim
> chanel FW 2021 white jacket black trim; black skirt white windowpane, sale 2021; dior leather moto  spring 2022;
> dior sweat pants, ss2021, brunello trunk show sweater 2021;
> hermes cashmere medor jacket, 2021, chanel gray cashmere cardigan 2020, chanel striped cashmere dress, 2003
> fur jacket, from great aunts closet, brunello high waisted cashmere pin striped trousers 2020
> red chanel boucle vest/dress, leopard top, tom ford YSL and dolce denim, vintage from my own closet
> dior denim jacket, FW2020, vest and tulle skirt, sale 2021
> hermes dress with buckles, ss2022, medor cashmere jacket
> chanel balck jacket FW2021; brunello silver and white edged cardigan 2020, windowpane dress 2003
> sneakers, birkenstock ans Vince slip ons, black sun hat; brunello cashmere corderoy ribbed baseball cap
> 
> View attachment 5369340
> View attachment 5369341
> View attachment 5369342
> View attachment 5369343
> View attachment 5369345
> View attachment 5369346
> View attachment 5369347
> View attachment 5369348
> View attachment 5369350
> View attachment 5369351
> View attachment 5369352
> View attachment 5369353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Wowzers you’re looking something fabulous!


----------



## tlamdang08

Pink’s 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
day


----------



## Hillychristie

Attended my first wedding banquet with etain K25 since COVID started, thoroughly enjoyed large family gathering


----------



## loh

Hillychristie said:


> Attended my first wedding banquet with etain K25 since COVID started, thoroughly enjoyed large family gathering
> View attachment 5369753



You look beautiful!


----------



## Chrismin

chiaoapple said:


> Out with B30 in rouge piment and PHW
> View attachment 5350685


love the whole look !


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> 30B etoupe Togo, PHW; 30B gold swift, brushed PHW , by @docride; 25K epsom, bleu orage, GHW; tpm, etain; chanel so black mini chevron reissue (worn with H RTW)
> 
> Dior leather Moto jacket; houndstooth jacket, both SS 2022? Leopard knit jacket, FW 2021? Plaid bucket hat, sale 2022; dior signature B23 high tops; thigh high black leather combat boots
> 
> Chanel metallic jacket, sale 2022; constellation denim jacket, and red boucle dress, SS 2022?; cashmere white, gray, black cardigan, knit royal blue polo top, black synthetic tie cardigan, 2021; long black cashmere coat, dark silver buttons, 2009A; last pic, chanel patent leather front, suede backed pants, that I  purchased in 2001A, at 57th; not shown but worn chanel combat boots, technical fabric and patent upper, 2021
> 
> Hermes wrap dress with two silver buckles, pull on half zip jersey dress with H abstracted chaine d’ancre pattern, black, grey, white, Ss 2022; medor navy blue cashmere coat, silver buttons winter 2021;. Favorite old CDGM, Coupons indiennes, bleu canard, potiron CW; not shown but worn, black medor zip ankle boots 2021
> 
> Brunello metallic shearling coat, winter sale 2020; cargo pants, khaki, charcoal grey 2021
> 
> black lamb leather dolce & gabbana pants with yellow racing stripe (one made per size ‘unico’ that I purchased for the opening of the Madison boutique perhaps twenty years ago or more, I don’t remember
> 
> Vintage doors Jim Morrison T shirt; Reproduction Sex Pistols t shirt; vuori black camo joggers; birkenstock slip on sneakers
> valentino camo birkenstock collaboration
> 
> View attachment 5352817
> View attachment 5352810
> View attachment 5352812
> View attachment 5352813
> View attachment 5352814
> View attachment 5352815
> View attachment 5352816
> View attachment 5352850
> View attachment 5352819
> View attachment 5352820
> View attachment 5352827


always sharp !!!


----------



## Chrismin

Seedlessplum said:


> K32 in glycine ghw
> 
> View attachment 5355368


that is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Xthgirl

Hillychristie said:


> Attended my first wedding banquet with etain K25 since COVID started, thoroughly enjoyed large family gathering
> View attachment 5369753


Lovely. Also, is the dress from H?


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> 25 epsomK, Bleu orage, GHW; Evelyn TPM, etain, PHW; 30 barenia black B, brushed PHW by @docride; 32 box kelly sellier, brushed phw, bordeaux; craie mini Della cavalleria; 28 box kelly, brushed phw, blue obscure
> 
> chanel synthetic jacket, sale 2021; dior leopard skirt, FW2021; brunello silk short sleeved turtleenck; dior slingbacks
> donald brooks vintage dead stock coat, 3x1 black denim
> chanel FW 2021 white jacket black trim; black skirt white windowpane, sale 2021; dior leather moto  spring 2022;
> dior sweat pants, ss2021, brunello trunk show sweater 2021;
> hermes cashmere medor jacket, 2021, chanel gray cashmere cardigan 2020, chanel striped cashmere dress, 2003
> fur jacket, from great aunts closet, brunello high waisted cashmere pin striped trousers 2020
> red chanel boucle vest/dress, leopard top, tom ford YSL and dolce denim, vintage from my own closet
> dior denim jacket, FW2020, vest and tulle skirt, sale 2021
> hermes dress with buckles, ss2022, medor cashmere jacket
> chanel balck jacket FW2021; brunello silver and white edged cardigan 2020, windowpane dress 2003
> sneakers, birkenstock ans Vince slip ons, black sun hat; brunello cashmere corderoy ribbed baseball cap
> 
> View attachment 5369340
> View attachment 5369341
> View attachment 5369342
> View attachment 5369343
> View attachment 5369345
> View attachment 5369346
> View attachment 5369347
> View attachment 5369348
> View attachment 5369350
> View attachment 5369351
> View attachment 5369352
> View attachment 5369353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


OK, everything looks amazing on you! I totally swooned when I saw the Della Cavalleria and the Box Kelly


----------



## OuiCestLaVie




----------



## Hillychristie

loh said:


> You look beautiful!


Thank you. It's been so long since I get to dress up


----------



## Hillychristie

htxgirl said:


> Lovely. Also, is the dress from H?


Thank you. No, the dress is from Zara but probably Hermes inspired


----------



## corgimom11

Closed a chapter today with my last day at my very first job out of college. 9 years of memories, growth and experience. Celebrated my new adventure with my first outing with my new mini K


----------



## luckylove

corgimom11 said:


> Closed a chapter today with my last day at my very first job out of college. 9 years of memories, growth and experience. Celebrated my new adventure with my first outing with my new mini K
> View attachment 5369940



Congratulations on your decision to embark on a new adventure! Good luck on the new chapter ahead. Your H companion is stunning, btw!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## ilovemykiddos

corgimom11 said:


> Closed a chapter today with my last day at my very first job out of college. 9 years of memories, growth and experience. Celebrated my new adventure with my first outing with my new mini K
> View attachment 5369940


Best wishes on all your future endeavors!!


----------



## 880

Thank you @diane278 , @WingNut , @Chrismin , @maxroxxherhandbags, all for your kind words and likes! 



corgimom11 said:


> Closed a chapter today with my last day at my very first job out of college. 9 years of memories, growth and experience. Celebrated my new adventure with my first outing with my new mini K
> View attachment 5369940


Congratulations and best wishes in starting a new chapter! So glad your gorgeous mini K is there to share the adventure !


----------



## LucyBob

Orange is the new black


----------



## somadossi

Out for some quick 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
errands


----------



## bkclove

corgimom11 said:


> Closed a chapter today with my last day at my very first job out of college. 9 years of memories, growth and experience. Celebrated my new adventure with my first outing with my new mini K
> View attachment 5369940


Good luck on your new adventure with your trusty MK companion by your side!


----------



## carabelli888

somadossi said:


> Out for some quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370358
> View attachment 5370359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> errands


24/24 looks so chic on you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Waiting to pick up some eagerly anticipated goodies!


----------



## boo1689

Guess my favorite color


----------



## somadossi

carabelli888 said:


> 24/24 looks so chic on you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## duggi84

boo1689 said:


> Guess my favorite color
> View attachment 5370655



Is this Rose Azalee!?


----------



## boo1689

duggi84 said:


> Is this Rose Azalee!?


Yup yup


----------



## OuiCestLaVie




----------



## Prada Prince

Had such a lovely day out yesterday shopping for a few treats… 

Moseying around Knightsbridge…


Trying on my new Chypre sandals… 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Picking up a little present for my kitty at Tiffany’s…


----------



## Stansy

my mini Béarn in Rouge Sellier is keeping company while waiting for DD


----------



## Buttercup118

LovingTheOrange said:


> new bag + the Paris hat!
> 
> View attachment 5362831
> 
> View attachment 5362832


Gorgeous! What colour is this? (Feels like a basic question but I’m a little new here)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boo1689

Brunch date


----------



## Cool Gal

My stack today: Printed Clic H & Gambade Bracelet…


----------



## Happyish

880 said:


> 25 epsomK, Bleu orage, GHW; Evelyn TPM, etain, PHW; 30 barenia black B, brushed PHW by @docride; 32 box kelly sellier, brushed phw, bordeaux; craie mini Della cavalleria; 28 box kelly, brushed phw, blue obscure
> 
> chanel synthetic jacket, sale 2021; dior leopard skirt, FW2021; brunello silk short sleeved turtleenck; dior slingbacks
> donald brooks vintage dead stock coat, 3x1 black denim
> chanel FW 2021 white jacket black trim; black skirt white windowpane, sale 2021; dior leather moto  spring 2022;
> dior sweat pants, ss2021, brunello trunk show sweater 2021;
> hermes cashmere medor jacket, 2021, chanel gray cashmere cardigan 2020, chanel striped cashmere dress, 2003
> fur jacket, from great aunts closet, brunello high waisted cashmere pin striped trousers 2020
> red chanel boucle vest/dress, leopard top, tom ford YSL and dolce denim, vintage from my own closet
> dior denim jacket, FW2020, vest and tulle skirt, sale 2021
> hermes dress with buckles, ss2022, medor cashmere jacket
> chanel balck jacket FW2021; brunello silver and white edged cardigan 2020, windowpane dress 2003
> sneakers, birkenstock ans Vince slip ons, black sun hat; brunello cashmere corderoy ribbed baseball cap
> 
> View attachment 5369340
> View attachment 5369341
> View attachment 5369342
> View attachment 5369343
> View attachment 5369345
> View attachment 5369346
> View attachment 5369347
> View attachment 5369348
> View attachment 5369350
> View attachment 5369351
> View attachment 5369352
> View attachment 5369353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


You look so thin here! Have you lost weight? You look great.


----------



## 880

Happyish said:


> You look so thin here! Have you lost weight? You look great.


Thank you! It’s the clothes


----------



## am2022

Parme oasis , white epsom CDC , parme volants  twilly on CCH !


----------



## periogirl28

Sunday lunch, Epopee Espadrilles and Barenia C18. Sneaking in some flowers, starter and dessert.


----------



## rachrach1017

Went to get yet another covid test yesterday due to feeling under the weather. But I’m good


----------



## bkclove

rachrach1017 said:


> Went to get yet another covid test yesterday due to feeling under the weather. But I’m good


Glad it’s not COVID, feel better soon


----------



## deltalady

Ariane ring while working


----------



## Buttercup118

amacasa said:


> Parme oasis , white epsom CDC , parme volants  twilly on CCH !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371832
> View attachment 5371833
> View attachment 5371834


What a great mix of brands here!


----------



## tking03

somadossi said:


> Out for some quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370358
> View attachment 5370359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> errands


wonderfully underrated bag


----------



## rachrach1017

The birthday girl with mommy’s Twilly. She’s 1 today!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

880 said:


> 25 epsomK, Bleu orage, GHW; Evelyn TPM, etain, PHW; 30 barenia black B, brushed PHW by @docride; 32 box kelly sellier, brushed phw, bordeaux; craie mini Della cavalleria; 28 box kelly, brushed phw, blue obscure
> 
> chanel synthetic jacket, sale 2021; dior leopard skirt, FW2021; brunello silk short sleeved turtleenck; dior slingbacks
> donald brooks vintage dead stock coat, 3x1 black denim
> chanel FW 2021 white jacket black trim; black skirt white windowpane, sale 2021; dior leather moto  spring 2022;
> dior sweat pants, ss2021, brunello trunk show sweater 2021;
> hermes cashmere medor jacket, 2021, chanel gray cashmere cardigan 2020, chanel striped cashmere dress, 2003
> fur jacket, from great aunts closet, brunello high waisted cashmere pin striped trousers 2020
> red chanel boucle vest/dress, leopard top, tom ford YSL and dolce denim, vintage from my own closet
> dior denim jacket, FW2020, vest and tulle skirt, sale 2021
> hermes dress with buckles, ss2022, medor cashmere jacket
> chanel balck jacket FW2021; brunello silver and white edged cardigan 2020, windowpane dress 2003
> sneakers, birkenstock ans Vince slip ons, black sun hat; brunello cashmere corderoy ribbed baseball cap
> 
> View attachment 5369340
> View attachment 5369341
> View attachment 5369342
> View attachment 5369343
> View attachment 5369345
> View attachment 5369346
> View attachment 5369347
> View attachment 5369348
> View attachment 5369350
> View attachment 5369351
> View attachment 5369352
> View attachment 5369353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Love love your mix!

Donald Brooks! That is a name from the past indeed!


----------



## 880

@Cheddar Cheese, love Donald brooks; adel Simpson; and loads of others  



rachrach1017 said:


> Went to get yet another covid test yesterday due to feeling under the weather. But I’m good


Hope you feel better soon! Hugs


----------



## cali_to_ny

somadossi said:


> Out for some quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370358
> View attachment 5370359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> errands


love this whole look!! is this the 29 size of the 24/24?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sunkissed_xp

deltalady said:


> Ariane ring while working



gorgeous!  I ordered mine this weekend, awaiting for it's arrival.


----------



## bkclove

rachrach1017 said:


> The birthday girl with mommy’s Twilly. She’s 1 today!


Happy Birthday sweetie! Looking beautiful!


----------



## somadossi

cali_to_ny said:


> love this whole look!! is this the 29 size of the 24/24?


Thank you for your kind words!
It's size 35, so whithout any shoulder strap


----------



## somadossi

tking03 said:


> wonderfully underrated bag


Absolutely...you can easily fly under the radar


----------



## boo1689

rachrach1017 said:


> The birthday girl with mommy’s Twilly. She’s 1 today!


   Happy birthday cutie ! You make the cutest H spokespup !


----------



## cali_to_ny

Eclair sneakers in action back at the office. These are SUPER comfy!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

It's LOVE when u wear her the day after her arrival!


----------



## tlamdang08

Convenient table instant pillow
…on the beach


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I took this bag offer with a little hesitation at first but have surprisingly used it more than many of my other bags in just less than a month.


----------



## sf_newyorker

All I can come up with for today is a picture of me finally stepping outside after surviving the crowd and long checkout line at the busiest Trader Joe’s (72nd & Broadway) in the U.S.



_I even rolled up the cuffs of my wide leg pants so I wouldn’t trip over myself while navigating the aisles_​


----------



## Barbette

sf_newyorker said:


> All I can come up with for today is a picture of me finally stepping outside after surviving the crowd and long checkout line at the busiest Trader Joe’s (72nd & Broadway) in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 5373268
> 
> _I even rolled up the cuffs of my wide leg pants so I wouldn’t trip over myself while navigating the aisles_​


You deserve a treat after that errand!


----------



## Meta

Perspective Cavaliere 21 on back of 4x4 truck out in Wadi Rum, Jordan.


----------



## JeanGranger

Meta said:


> Perspective Cavaliere 21 on back of 4x4 truck out in Wadi Rum, Jordan.
> 
> View attachment 5373340


Wow


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I took this bag offer with a little hesitation at first but have surprisingly used it more than many of my other bags in just less than a month.
> 
> View attachment 5373167


So stunning! Love ostrich so much and this color is a dream!
Twilly twins


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Perspective Cavaliere 21 on back of 4x4 truck out in Wadi Rum, Jordan.
> 
> View attachment 5373340


NICE!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sf_newyorker said:


> All I can come up with for today is a picture of me finally stepping outside after surviving the crowd and long checkout line at the busiest Trader Joe’s (72nd & Broadway) in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 5373268
> 
> _I even rolled up the cuffs of my wide leg pants so I wouldn’t trip over myself while navigating the aisles_​


At least you looked cute!


----------



## WingNut

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I took this bag offer with a little hesitation at first but have surprisingly used it more than many of my other bags in just less than a month.
> 
> View attachment 5373167


Love it! You are inspiring me to carry my Parchemin Ostrich B!


----------



## WingNut

Finally I put together a few things for work today, and realized the top ensemble is Hermes 2010 which I purchased in Berlin visiting my Grandmother on her B-day.


----------



## Christofle

WingNut said:


> Finally I put together a few things for work today, and realized the top ensemble is Hermes 2010 which I purchased in Berlin visiting my Grandmother on her B-day.
> 
> View attachment 5373641
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373644


What a lovely birdie


----------



## WingNut

Christofle said:


> What a lovely birdie
> Thank you! I'm a huge fan of Ostrich!


----------



## kuwa

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5369307
> 
> Fauve Heritage Barenia Picotin, my second bag from FSH all those years ago, when I met my first SA, who is still at the store. A bag which holds many happy memories for me. TGIF!



Love this picture! Have exactly the same one, Vert Anis under handles. Had to get a matching VA croc Bearn which I rarely use. Haven’t carried it in a long time, but your picture inspires me!


----------



## duggi84

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I took this bag offer with a little hesitation at first but have surprisingly used it more than many of my other bags in just less than a month.
> 
> View attachment 5373167



OOF  I'm not really a Birkin kinda girl (only have one with no real plans to expand), but wow this one is incredible.  Glad you're enjoying her!


----------



## periogirl28

Meta said:


> Perspective Cavaliere 21 on back of 4x4 truck out in Wadi Rum, Jordan.
> 
> View attachment 5373340


Never without your Hermes!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Meta said:


> Perspective Cavaliere 21 on back of 4x4 truck out in Wadi Rum, Jordan.
> 
> View attachment 5373340


Wow! What a fantastic photo


----------



## MccHmom

Outing with my newbie!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

deltalady said:


> Ariane ring while working


Love this ring, looks fabulous on you. Can I ask if it's rose or yellow gold? I've only seen it in rose, but would prefer yellow. Thank you x


----------



## deltalady

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Love this ring, looks fabulous on you. Can I ask if it's rose or yellow gold? I've only seen it in rose, but would prefer yellow. Thank you x



Thank you! It’s RG. It also comes in WG.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

deltalady said:


> Thank you! It’s RG. It also comes in WG.


Thanks, I thought that was the case.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Switching out bags for the weekend with a little help from the (Children of the Watch) Mandalorians.
*

​


----------



## Prada Prince

Loved the wallpaper in this restaurant…


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Meta said:


> Perspective Cavaliere 21 on back of 4x4 truck out in Wadi Rum, Jordan.
> 
> View attachment 5373340


Love it!
Right purse in the right place. Clearly a winner all round!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

The weather was finally nice, so took my Kelly for lunch at the beach ☀️


----------



## OuiCestLaVie




----------



## steffysstyle

haute okole said:


> Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361690
> View attachment 5361684
> View attachment 5361685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361692



You look so chic!


----------



## LouiseCPH

When mint is you favorite color and you don’t mind matchy-matchy (also wearing mint sweater) #SoKelly22 #CSGM


----------



## Pampelmuse

Happy weekend!


----------



## bkclove

Beautiful weather today after many rainy days!


----------



## audreylita

bkclove said:


> Beautiful weather today after many rainy days!


Great hometown picture. ❤️


----------



## Book Worm

bkclove said:


> Beautiful weather today after many rainy days!


I recognize Philly city hall 
Lovely shot!


----------



## bagnut1

Giving Miss J some love.


----------



## sandwiches

Daughter is claiming this one!


----------



## pikanmu

At a client lunch a couple of weeks ago. Vintage K32 courchevel in gold before I took her to H spa and not to see her for a year!


----------



## charlottawill

sandwiches said:


> Daughter is claiming this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376305


Gotta start 'em young


----------



## corgimom11

More fun with mini K before starting my new adventure on Monday! With my favorite drink tawny port.


----------



## Rhl2987

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's LOVE when u wear her the day after her arrival!
> 
> View attachment 5373055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373057


Love the match with the twilly! Perfect addition to your collection


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Need I say more


----------



## Book Worm

Israeli_Flava said:


> Need I say more
> 
> View attachment 5376497


Double-trouble!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Book Worm said:


> Double-trouble!


You got that right!  
Partners is crime unite again at Cartier …


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> All I can come up with for today is a picture of me finally stepping outside after surviving the crowd and long checkout line at the busiest Trader Joe’s (72nd & Broadway) in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 5373268
> 
> _I even rolled up the cuffs of my wide leg pants so I wouldn’t trip over myself while navigating the aisles_​


Congrats! You look polished and relaxed after the ordeal! Hugs

@Meta , hope you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## lulilu

bkclove said:


> Beautiful weather today after many rainy days!





audreylita said:


> Great hometown picture. ❤





Book Worm said:


> I recognize Philly city hall
> Lovely shot!


My son got married at the Ritz (left side of the photo) and the photographer took some photos of the bride and groom standing right there.  Nice!


----------



## jenayb

A couple from a fun weekend with girlfriends.


----------



## DR2014

jenaywins said:


> A couple from a fun weekend with girlfriends.
> 
> View attachment 5376969
> View attachment 5376970


You look so beautiful, and I love your outfits and H!


----------



## Book Worm

First trial run of my B30 wearing Paris loafers…


----------



## Book Worm

jenaywins said:


> A couple from a fun weekend with girlfriends.
> 
> View attachment 5376969
> View attachment 5376970


You look GLORIOUS!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Vacation + Anniversary Celebration with my SO. My first H bag finally came into fruitation this month & picked up some matching anniversary goodies.


----------



## am2022

Casual vacation look with GP 36 Sakura !


----------



## tinkerbell68

Out and about with the Bs this weekend…


----------



## momoc

Let’s play spot the Hermes…




If you recognized the sneakers as H, you are absolutely correct and very knowledgeable (these are not current season I believe)!




…but if you guessed there’s a B hiding inside the backpack, then you get extra credit for being psychic!!

(pretty sure I got this idea from a @Notorious Pink article about packing H bags a long time ago, so special shout out to NP  it works great!)


----------



## Tonimichelle

pikanmu said:


> At a client lunch a couple of weeks ago. Vintage K32 courchevel in gold before I took her to H spa and not to see her for a year!
> 
> View attachment 5376313


Looks gorgeous, but a year??!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Spending the week with the bag that started it all for me.
:



_“I like firsts. Good or bad, they’re always memorable.”
~ Ahsoka Tano, The Mandalorian - Chapter 13: The Jedi ~
:_​


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sf_newyorker said:


> Spending the week with the bag that started it all for me.
> :
> 
> View attachment 5377581
> 
> _“I like firsts. Good or bad, they’re always memorable.”
> ~ Ahsoka Tano, The Mandalorian - Chapter 13: The Jedi ~
> :_​


I can see why!!!
Love your scarf too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amacasa said:


> Casual vacation look with GP 36 Sakura !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377148


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

momoc said:


> Let’s play spot the Hermes…
> 
> View attachment 5377461
> 
> 
> If you recognized the sneakers as H, you are absolutely correct and very knowledgeable (these are not current season I believe)!
> 
> View attachment 5377463
> 
> 
> …but if you guessed there’s a B hiding inside the backpack, then you get extra credit for being psychic!!
> 
> (pretty sure I got this idea from a @Notorious Pink article about packing H bags a long time ago, so special shout out to NP  it works great!)


We are sneaker twins! I have 2 pairs (the grey and also navy) they are the comfiest ever and really support my ankle like no other..So obsessed I'm always hunting on the resale sites for them as they are sadly no longer available.


----------



## Classy Collector

sandwiches said:


> Daughter is claiming this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376305


Awww she’s so cute!!


----------



## foonyy

momoc said:


> Let’s play spot the Hermes…
> 
> View attachment 5377461
> 
> 
> If you recognized the sneakers as H, you are absolutely correct and very knowledgeable (these are not current season I believe)!
> 
> View attachment 5377463
> 
> 
> …but if you guessed there’s a B hiding inside the backpack, then you get extra credit for being psychic!!
> 
> (pretty sure I got this idea from a @Notorious Pink article about packing H bags a long time ago, so special shout out to NP  it works great!)


that's how I packed my bags when I travel too.


----------



## pikanmu

Tonimichelle said:


> Looks gorgeous, but a year??!!


That's what the store quoted me, but they said they hope it's "shorter". Here's hoping!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new Ikea Detolf glass cabinet showcasing some of my Hermes bags ❤


----------



## xiaoxiao

When on vacation one wears colors… totally out of my comfort zone  spring/ summer cardigan and 2002 with Dior skirt. Happy Easter vacation everyone!


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> A couple from a fun weekend with girlfriends.
> 
> View attachment 5376969
> View attachment 5376970


You both are so chic and gorgeous! Love how you put things together in unexpected combos from fun with girlfriends to every day casual ! 

@xiaoxiao , you rock bright color! I love mixing H with dior too!  Enjoy your vacation!

Hugs

Epsom K25, Bleu Orage, GHW; two Victoria 35s in ebene and etoupe; box kelly longue wallet, black, PHW; Fauve Barenia 35 Trim II, PHW; pebbled leather 35 Trim II, green, PHW; chevre H clutch, metallic silver, PHW; shoes not shown: birkenstock slip on sneakers And chanel dark gold metallic reissue. Victoria pics cross posted from Is the bag size tide about to turn poll thread and unpopular H opinions thread

Vintage:  deadstock Donald brooks dress (1j; vintage from my own closet Dolce leopard sweater (2); denim jacket with leather back (8). Guy laroche golf ball button twill jacket (bought 1990 from Guy Laroche, Newbury st, Boston) (10); chanel frayed boucle jacket 2001 (9); chanel 03A jacket synthetic mesh (7); azzedine alaia  knit dress with ruched pleats circa 2006? (7) Valentino cashmere sweater maybe 2007 (6)

chanel jackets (blue/white and metallic (skirt suit), sale 2021 (3,4,12); chanel denim constellation jacket ss 2021, dior TDJ hoodie dress ss2022) (2); Hermes sellier bomber jacket 2020 (4); dior leopard knit jacket 2021(5); chanel gold thread and brown skirt 2004 (5,6); chanel blue  and silver metallic coat (Covid buy from TRR) (11); chanel balck and white boucle skirt, sale 2021 (12) ;Brunello cargo pants and silk cashmere ribbed turtleneck (3,12); airline freebie joggers (9,10) wolford tank tops and hosiery; glasses matsuda and Blake Huwahara for morganthal Frederic’s


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

One of my favourite combos- Margiela and Hermès


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My new Ikea Detolf glass cabinet showcasing some of my Hermes bags ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377985


This looks gorgeous


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Ali-bagpuss said:


> This looks gorgeous


The $80 cabinet or the bags? Hehe. Thanks.


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> You both are so chic and gorgeous! Love how you put things together in unexpected combos from fun with girlfriends to every day casual !
> 
> @xiaoxiao , you rock bright color! I love mixing H with dior too!  Enjoy your vacation!
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Epsom K25, Bleu Orage, GHW; two Victoria 35s in ebene and etoupe; box kelly longue wallet, black, PHW; Fauve Barenia 35 Trim II, PHW; pebbled leather 35 Trim II, green, PHW; chevre H clutch, metallic silver, PHW; shoes not shown: birkenstock slip on sneakers And chanel dark gold metallic reissue. Victoria pics cross posted from Is the bag size tide about to turn poll thread and unpopular H opinions thread
> 
> Vintage:  deadstock Donald brooks dress (1j; vintage from my own closet Dolce leopard sweater (2); denim jacket with leather back (8). Guy laroche golf ball button twill jacket (bought 1990 from Guy Laroche, Newbury st, Boston) (10); chanel frayed boucle jacket 2001 (9); chanel 03A jacket synthetic mesh (7); azzedine alaia  knit dress with ruched pleats circa 2006? (7) Valentino cashmere sweater maybe 2007 (6)
> 
> chanel jackets (blue/white and metallic (skirt suit), sale 2021 (3,4,12); chanel denim constellation jacket ss 2021, dior TDJ hoodie dress ss2022) (2); Hermes sellier bomber jacket 2020 (4); dior leopard knit jacket 2021(5); chanel gold thread and brown skirt 2004 (5,6); chanel blue  and silver metallic coat (Covid buy from TRR) (11); chanel balck and white boucle skirt, sale 2021 (12) ;Brunello cargo pants and silk cashmere ribbed turtleneck (3,12); airline freebie joggers (9,10) wolford tank tops and hosiery; glasses matsuda and Blake Huwahara for morganthal Frederic’s
> View attachment 5378042
> View attachment 5378043
> View attachment 5378044
> View attachment 5378045
> View attachment 5378046
> View attachment 5378047
> View attachment 5378048
> View attachment 5378050
> View attachment 5378051
> View attachment 5378052
> View attachment 5378053
> View attachment 5378054


LOVE your style (and the contents of your closet )


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

MrsMBunboxing said:


> The $80 cabinet or the bags? Hehe. Thanks.


Lol both


----------



## Hanna Wilson

880 said:


> 25 epsomK, Bleu orage, GHW; Evelyn TPM, etain, PHW; 30 barenia black B, brushed PHW by @docride; 32 box kelly sellier, brushed phw, bordeaux; craie mini Della cavalleria; 28 box kelly, brushed phw, blue obscure
> 
> chanel synthetic jacket, sale 2021; dior leopard skirt, FW2021; brunello silk short sleeved turtleenck; dior slingbacks
> donald brooks vintage dead stock coat, 3x1 black denim
> chanel FW 2021 white jacket black trim; black skirt white windowpane, sale 2021; dior leather moto  spring 2022;
> dior sweat pants, ss2021, brunello trunk show sweater 2021;
> hermes cashmere medor jacket, 2021, chanel gray cashmere cardigan 2020, chanel striped cashmere dress, 2003
> fur jacket, from great aunts closet, brunello high waisted cashmere pin striped trousers 2020
> red chanel boucle vest/dress, leopard top, tom ford YSL and dolce denim, vintage from my own closet
> dior denim jacket, FW2020, vest and tulle skirt, sale 2021
> hermes dress with buckles, ss2022, medor cashmere jacket
> chanel balck jacket FW2021; brunello silver and white edged cardigan 2020, windowpane dress 2003
> sneakers, birkenstock ans Vince slip ons, black sun hat; brunello cashmere corderoy ribbed baseball cap
> 
> View attachment 5369340
> View attachment 5369341
> View attachment 5369342
> View attachment 5369343
> View attachment 5369345
> View attachment 5369346
> View attachment 5369347
> View attachment 5369348
> View attachment 5369350
> View attachment 5369351
> View attachment 5369352
> View attachment 5369353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Such lovely pictures @880


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lilac_GG

Taking out my new bleu pâle Evelyne TPM for the first time. I'm in love with the colour and the cuteness of this bag


----------



## deltalady

Ronds de Marche scarf today


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Lol both


Thanks !!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> You both are so chic and gorgeous! Love how you put things together in unexpected combos from fun with girlfriends to every day casual !
> 
> @xiaoxiao , you rock bright color! I love mixing H with dior too!  Enjoy your vacation!
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Epsom K25, Bleu Orage, GHW; two Victoria 35s in ebene and etoupe; box kelly longue wallet, black, PHW; Fauve Barenia 35 Trim II, PHW; pebbled leather 35 Trim II, green, PHW; chevre H clutch, metallic silver, PHW; shoes not shown: birkenstock slip on sneakers And chanel dark gold metallic reissue. Victoria pics cross posted from Is the bag size tide about to turn poll thread and unpopular H opinions thread
> 
> Vintage:  deadstock Donald brooks dress (1j; vintage from my own closet Dolce leopard sweater (2); denim jacket with leather back (8). Guy laroche golf ball button twill jacket (bought 1990 from Guy Laroche, Newbury st, Boston) (10); chanel frayed boucle jacket 2001 (9); chanel 03A jacket synthetic mesh (7); azzedine alaia  knit dress with ruched pleats circa 2006? (7) Valentino cashmere sweater maybe 2007 (6)
> 
> chanel jackets (blue/white and metallic (skirt suit), sale 2021 (3,4,12); chanel denim constellation jacket ss 2021, dior TDJ hoodie dress ss2022) (2); Hermes sellier bomber jacket 2020 (4); dior leopard knit jacket 2021(5); chanel gold thread and brown skirt 2004 (5,6); chanel blue  and silver metallic coat (Covid buy from TRR) (11); chanel balck and white boucle skirt, sale 2021 (12) ;Brunello cargo pants and silk cashmere ribbed turtleneck (3,12); airline freebie joggers (9,10) wolford tank tops and hosiery; glasses matsuda and Blake Huwahara for morganthal Frederic’s
> View attachment 5378042
> View attachment 5378043
> View attachment 5378044
> View attachment 5378045
> View attachment 5378046
> View attachment 5378047
> View attachment 5378048
> View attachment 5378050
> View attachment 5378051
> View attachment 5378052
> View attachment 5378053
> View attachment 5378054


You take the best style selfies!
And I think I've mentioned before that I really love how you wear Chanel,


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> You both are so chic and gorgeous! Love how you put things together in unexpected combos from fun with girlfriends to every day casual !
> 
> @xiaoxiao , you rock bright color! I love mixing H with dior too!  Enjoy your vacation!
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Epsom K25, Bleu Orage, GHW; two Victoria 35s in ebene and etoupe; box kelly longue wallet, black, PHW; Fauve Barenia 35 Trim II, PHW; pebbled leather 35 Trim II, green, PHW; chevre H clutch, metallic silver, PHW; shoes not shown: birkenstock slip on sneakers And chanel dark gold metallic reissue. Victoria pics cross posted from Is the bag size tide about to turn poll thread and unpopular H opinions thread
> 
> Vintage:  deadstock Donald brooks dress (1j; vintage from my own closet Dolce leopard sweater (2); denim jacket with leather back (8). Guy laroche golf ball button twill jacket (bought 1990 from Guy Laroche, Newbury st, Boston) (10); chanel frayed boucle jacket 2001 (9); chanel 03A jacket synthetic mesh (7); azzedine alaia  knit dress with ruched pleats circa 2006? (7) Valentino cashmere sweater maybe 2007 (6)
> 
> chanel jackets (blue/white and metallic (skirt suit), sale 2021 (3,4,12); chanel denim constellation jacket ss 2021, dior TDJ hoodie dress ss2022) (2); Hermes sellier bomber jacket 2020 (4); dior leopard knit jacket 2021(5); chanel gold thread and brown skirt 2004 (5,6); chanel blue  and silver metallic coat (Covid buy from TRR) (11); chanel balck and white boucle skirt, sale 2021 (12) ;Brunello cargo pants and silk cashmere ribbed turtleneck (3,12); airline freebie joggers (9,10) wolford tank tops and hosiery; glasses matsuda and Blake Huwahara for morganthal Frederic’s
> View attachment 5378042
> View attachment 5378043
> View attachment 5378044
> View attachment 5378045
> View attachment 5378046
> View attachment 5378047
> View attachment 5378048
> View attachment 5378050
> View attachment 5378051
> View attachment 5378052
> View attachment 5378053
> View attachment 5378054



Thank you, gf!  

Loving your outfits - your style is


----------



## 880

Thank you so much for your kind words,  @tinkerbell68, @Hanna Wilson , @maxroxxherhandbags, and @jenaywins ! 
hugs


----------



## gracecska

My gold baby B25 out with the tulips on a sunny day.


----------



## Xthgirl

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My new Ikea Detolf glass cabinet showcasing some of my Hermes bags ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377985



great collection. You only need a red bag to complete the colors of the rainbow


----------



## candyapple15

K35 Bleu Arctic at my newly revamped home corner


----------



## LouiseCPH

Finally spring - on my way out to enjoy it
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
! #Halzan31 #Trianglescarf


----------



## Buttercup118

MrsMBunboxing said:


> The $80 cabinet or the bags? Hehe. Thanks.


Spend money where it matters. Brilliant idea!


----------



## cindy05

Happy spring! My k28 rouge tomate in evercolor leather.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

LouiseCPH said:


> Finally spring - on my way out to enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! #Halzan31 #Trianglescarf


Oh I love your glasses so much I barely noticed the gorgeous Halzan!


----------



## celebrationfl

It was a pink kind of day


----------



## pearlgrass

celebrationfl said:


> It was a pink kind of day
> 
> View attachment 5379467



Love the color and the matching Rodeo


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hsim928

TGIF tmrw! My work ootd with kelly 35  I think big bags are going to make a come back soon!


----------



## balen.girl

Cute bag and cute charm..


----------



## tlamdang08

The last few days
Clic 16, beach cover
SO B25
SO mini K, the double face 90 scarf


----------



## Kimina

Bringing sexy _Black..._ b25 rghw and st germain boots.


----------



## jenayb

Last night.


----------



## boo1689

Under the beautiful So Cal sun~


----------



## lunasauntie

Shopping in Hawaii and saw this hilarious robe/technicolor dreamcoat that matched my picotin and my sandals


----------



## periogirl28

Easter vacation. Haven’t used my little Garden Party in ages, the Twillies just happen to match the orchids in our room. The small Bride- a -Brac fits all the toiletries I need.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Hitching a lift


----------



## Iffi

boo1689 said:


> Under the beautiful So Cal sun~
> View attachment 5381163
> View attachment 5381164
> View attachment 5381165


So gorgeous! I love it!
Could you please share the name of your Twillys?


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## cravin

Wife and bag heading into Easter mass.


----------



## boo1689

Iffi said:


> So gorgeous! I love it!
> Could you please share the name of your Twillys?


Thank you dear ~ these twilly are from a few years ago they are ~
Grande Tenue Twilly Scarf in  Rose Pale Gris Perle Blanc


----------



## ouicestmoi

Happy Easter to those who celebrate!


----------



## undecided45

Getting some sunshine!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Aloha !! I get to wear my cover up and my egerie sandals!


----------



## keirii

First time taking her out!


----------



## tlamdang08

Today at lunch and later


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

fabdiva said:


> Took the Birkin and the Legend sandals out for a spin. Such a comfortable sandal.  They need more colors.


Gorgeou!


----------



## Chanelandco

Took me a while to figure out how to wear this twillaine without looking like a grandma..
With a shorter dress underneath it can be dress up

No offense to the grandma..hope you get what I meant


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Pamela Stylepop said:


> One of my favourite combos- Margiela and Hermès
> View attachment 5378069
> View attachment 5378071


Great styling!
You sure fit in there...


----------



## catsinthebag

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5381629



Love this! What is the name of this bag?


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Great styling!
> You sure fit in there...


Thank you so much


----------



## diane278

We went to the grocery store…..


----------



## JeanGranger

catsinthebag said:


> Love this! What is the name of this bag?


Thanks. Convoyeur Mini.


----------



## catsinthebag

JeanGranger said:


> Thanks. Convoyeur Mini.



Thank you!


----------



## diane278

It’s raining…..but I need to pick up a prescription. Still devoted to my Etain TPM.


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> We went to the grocery store…..
> 
> View attachment 5382888


Great minds think alike 













dior leather moto jacket, beige cotton dress; H medor cashmere jacket; j mendel suede fur jacket; chanel jackets
TPM evelyne; 30B etoupe; 28 box retourne K; 28 box sellier K; 25 epsom sellier K ; craie mini Della cav
CSGM cross posted from ode to CSGM. Faubourg Tropical MH/Gris/Encre/ colorway 5 (I fell in love with an action pic belonging to @etoile de mer, and asked my SA for it)


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Great minds think alike
> View attachment 5385203
> 
> View attachment 5385204
> View attachment 5385205
> View attachment 5385206
> View attachment 5385207
> View attachment 5385208
> View attachment 5385209
> View attachment 5385210
> View attachment 5385211
> View attachment 5385212
> View attachment 5385213
> 
> dior leather moto jacket, beige cotton dress; H medor cashmere jacket; j mendel suede fur jacket; chanel jackets
> TPM evelyne; 30B etoupe; 28 box retourne K; 28 box sellier K; 25 epsom sellier K ; craie mini Della cav
> CSGM cross posted from ode to CSGM. Faubourg Tropical MH/Gris/Encre/ colorway 5 (I fell in love with an action pic belonging to @etoile de mer, and asked my SA for it)



Loving your style as always.


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> Great minds think alike
> View attachment 5385203
> 
> View attachment 5385204
> View attachment 5385205
> View attachment 5385206
> View attachment 5385207
> View attachment 5385208
> View attachment 5385209
> View attachment 5385210
> View attachment 5385211
> View attachment 5385212
> View attachment 5385213
> 
> dior leather moto jacket, beige cotton dress; H medor cashmere jacket; j mendel suede fur jacket; chanel jackets
> TPM evelyne; 30B etoupe; 28 box retourne K; 28 box sellier K; 25 epsom sellier K ; craie mini Della cav
> CSGM cross posted from ode to CSGM. Faubourg Tropical MH/Gris/Encre/ colorway 5 (I fell in love with an action pic belonging to @etoile de mer, and asked my SA for it)


I seriously need to live in your closets. I’d play dress up all day with all your goodies  

love everything!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## lunasauntie

The mauve Sylvestre picotin went to Hawaii and now the Terre Battue picotin goes to a plastic surgery conference in San Diego


----------



## wantitneedit

880 said:


> Great minds think alike
> View attachment 5385203
> 
> View attachment 5385204
> View attachment 5385205
> View attachment 5385206
> View attachment 5385207
> View attachment 5385208
> View attachment 5385209
> View attachment 5385210
> View attachment 5385211
> View attachment 5385212
> View attachment 5385213
> 
> dior leather moto jacket, beige cotton dress; H medor cashmere jacket; j mendel suede fur jacket; chanel jackets
> TPM evelyne; 30B etoupe; 28 box retourne K; 28 box sellier K; 25 epsom sellier K ; craie mini Della cav
> CSGM cross posted from ode to CSGM. Faubourg Tropical MH/Gris/Encre/ colorway 5 (I fell in love with an action pic belonging to @etoile de mer, and asked my SA for it)


As always, @880, you are a star!!!  You have an enviable wardrobe, but most importantly, such great, innate style, you have surely hit iconic status here on TPF!  May I please ask the brand of shoes you are wearing in the fourth pic? With the beige dress?


----------



## 880

Thank you for your kind words, @jenaywins , @rachrach1017, and @wantitneedit
the shoes with the beige dress are birkenstock slip ons 
(I had ankle cartilege replacement surgery a few years back, plus I tore my MCL (beginner) skiing, so it’s sneakers for me)

ETA: i wear a lot of Birkenstocks or doc martens to tone down the RTW


----------



## wantitneedit

880 said:


> Thank you for your kind words, @jenaywins , @rachrach1017, and @wantitneedit
> the shoes with the beige dress are birkenstock slip ons
> (I had ankle cartilege replacement surgery a few years back, plus I tore my MCL (beginner) skiing, so it’s sneakers for me)


Thank you, off to google!  I fully expected you to say Celine, but birkenstock sounds comfier.


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Great minds think alike
> View attachment 5385203
> 
> View attachment 5385204
> View attachment 5385205
> View attachment 5385206
> View attachment 5385207
> View attachment 5385208
> View attachment 5385209
> View attachment 5385210
> View attachment 5385211
> View attachment 5385212
> View attachment 5385213
> 
> dior leather moto jacket, beige cotton dress; H medor cashmere jacket; j mendel suede fur jacket; chanel jackets
> TPM evelyne; 30B etoupe; 28 box retourne K; 28 box sellier K; 25 epsom sellier K ; craie mini Della cav
> CSGM cross posted from ode to CSGM. Faubourg Tropical MH/Gris/Encre/ colorway 5 (I fell in love with an action pic belonging to @etoile de mer, and asked my SA for it)


You look fabulous as always.  I keep getting tempted by the della cav every time I see you wear it.  And that csgm is so beautiful!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> You look fabulous as always.  I keep getting tempted by the della cav every time I see you wear it.  And that csgm is so beautiful!


Awwwh, thank you so much! Hope to see you very soon! Hugs


----------



## jp824

Ran some errands today with Sakura mini Constance


----------



## boo1689

DH commented “nice bib!”


----------



## 880

@boo1689 , the sunny happy colors are perfect! 



jp824 said:


> Ran some errands today with Sakura mini Constance
> 
> View attachment 5385605


Love the dior with the H! You look fabulous and very svelte!


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> Last night.
> 
> View attachment 5380829


I came back to this post to admire your nata jige. I can almost taste the wine and listen to the waves! How lovely! Hugs


----------



## Hillychristie

Quick mirrorfie before a conference. TGIF


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

jp824 said:


> Ran some errands today with Sakura mini Constance
> 
> View attachment 5385605


Nice dior jacket!!!


----------



## 336

Poached Korean honey pear


----------



## DR2014

Hillychristie said:


> Quick mirrorfie before a conference. TGIF
> View attachment 5385735


I love your look!


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> I came back to this post to admire your nata jige. I can almost taste the wine and listen to the waves! How lovely! Hugs


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

bb 25 Togo (my first bag from my collection) for  an easygoing day.


----------



## Book Worm

tlamdang08 said:


> bb 25 Togo (my first bag from my collection) for  an easygoing day.
> 
> View attachment 5386298


Very chic! 
love your belt too…is it dior?


----------



## PANda_USC

It's wedding season! Several of my friends are getting married this year, and that means I will emerge from my sweatpants/leggings, and finally wear some of the dresses that have been collecting dust in my closet, . Please disregard my cycling tan, lol.


----------



## Prada Prince

Preppy in Polo and pearls…


----------



## Hillychristie

DR2014 said:


> I love your look!


Thank you


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Hermès had a lovely pop up this week in Barcelona.


----------



## tinkerbell68

tlamdang08 said:


> bb 25 Togo (my first bag from my collection) for an easygoing day.


LOVE this entire look! Fabulous!


----------



## WKN

Doing my groceries with my Victoria Elan - she is my Miss Sunshine!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

880 said:


> Great minds think alike
> View attachment 5385203
> 
> View attachment 5385204
> View attachment 5385205
> View attachment 5385206
> View attachment 5385207
> View attachment 5385208
> View attachment 5385209
> View attachment 5385210
> View attachment 5385211
> View attachment 5385212
> View attachment 5385213
> 
> dior leather moto jacket, beige cotton dress; H medor cashmere jacket; j mendel suede fur jacket; chanel jackets
> TPM evelyne; 30B etoupe; 28 box retourne K; 28 box sellier K; 25 epsom sellier K ; craie mini Della cav
> CSGM cross posted from ode to CSGM. Faubourg Tropical MH/Gris/Encre/ colorway 5 (I fell in love with an action pic belonging to @etoile de mer, and asked my SA for it)


880, you just upped the TPF member’s “nipping our for grocery outfits!”
To cool for school!


----------



## tlamdang08

Book Worm said:


> Very chic!
> love your belt too…is it dior?


Thank you , the belt from my daughter ( I borrowed to see if I like the big belt styles


----------



## tlamdang08

tinkerbell68 said:


> LOVE this entire look! Fabulous!


Thank you


----------



## BreezyE

Heading out for a walk


----------



## Book Worm

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you , the belt from my daughter ( I borrowed to see if I like the big belt styles


It looks very chic, the way you have styled it


----------



## tonkamama

neutral kind of day,  my new denim jacket.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Sometimes it’s okay to stop and stand still…for a NY minute.



..



(Dangerous behavior, I know!)
•_
​


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pearlgrass

sf_newyorker said:


> _Sometimes it’s okay to stop and stand still…for a NY minute.
> 
> View attachment 5387066
> 
> ..
> 
> View attachment 5387067
> 
> (Dangerous behavior, I know!)
> •_
> ​



Love your pretty _Picotin_ with the shoulder strap! Looks PERFECT on you


----------



## ouicestmoi

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Prada Prince

It’s not easy being green…


----------



## Xthgirl

Prada Prince said:


> It’s not easy being green…
> 
> View attachment 5387576
> View attachment 5387577


My fave color.


----------



## BreezyE

tinkerbell68 said:


> Out and about with the Bs this weekend…
> View attachment 5377159
> View attachment 5377160


What color is the light blue B?  So beautiful!


----------



## tinkerbell68

BreezyE said:


> What color is the light blue B?  So beautiful!


Thank you! Turquoise clemence.


----------



## Book Worm

All decked up for the first of many outings…


----------



## LVinCali

Had so much fun with my Bambou B last week in my home country after not visiting for four years.  Received more compliments in a few days than the last 2 years.      Also, used it without worry and can tell it got way smoosh-ier in just the last week (life it too short to worry about keeping it pristine and these bags can take a beating). 

I also took a Constance and so glad I took it carry-on because there was a baggage worker strike at Schiphol  and I don't know when/if we will ever see our checked baggage again.  My green Orans were in checked baggage...


----------



## couturequeen

Oldie Isthme pendant


----------



## diane278

I went to a friend’s ranch to visit and pick up fresh oranges….



A 6 foot photo of a horse dwarfed my Barenia Aline…..



…..And the washed fruit….


----------



## tlamdang08

Clic16 blue electric for the morning church


----------



## meemosas

wine got us feeling fine


----------



## kittynui

Hermès x Jimmy choo


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

While in Hawaii !


----------



## serene

Travelling with bolide


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Four Tails

LVinCali said:


> Had so much fun with my Bambou B last week in my home country after not visiting for four years.  Received more compliments in a few days than the last 2 years.      Also, used it without worry and can tell it got way smoosh-ier in just the last week (life it too short to worry about keeping it pristine and these bags can take a beating).
> 
> I also took a Constance and so glad I took it carry-on because there was a baggage worker strike at Schiphol  and I don't know when/if we will ever see our checked baggage again.  My green Orans were in checked baggage...
> 
> View attachment 5387919
> View attachment 5387920


Consider me influenced_._ I had no choice but to order these sandals. Bambou is one of my favorite H colors, and I’ve been wearing Birkenstocks for 20+ years. 

To contribute to the thread, here is a little action shot _en vert_. I’m building a series of pictures in an album dedicated to my son playing with my CDC hardware.


----------



## 880

PANda_USC said:


> It's wedding season! Several of my friends are getting married this year, and that means I will emerge from my sweatpants/leggings, and finally wear some of the dresses that have been collecting dust in my closet, . Please disregard my cycling tan, lol.
> View attachment 5386396
> View attachment 5386397


You look beautiful  congrats to your friends! I also find YSL shoes to be very comfy

@sf_newyorker, love your picotin! It’s nice to see grand central filling up again! Hugs

+1000 with @Four Tails and @LVinCali re Birkenstocks


----------



## PANda_USC

880 said:


> You look beautiful  congrats to your friends! I also find YSL shoes to be very comfy
> 
> @sf_newyorker, love your picotin! It’s nice to see grand central filling up again! Hugs
> 
> +1000 with @Four Tails and @LVinCali re Birkenstocks


 
Aww thank you for your sweet message! And heck yes, YSL shoes are the only shoes I can wear for hours and dance in! These shoes have been my faithful footwear in Vegas and Miami, lol.


----------



## tlamdang08

Another day with clic 16


----------



## Ljlj

Lunch date and whisky shopping with hubby


----------



## couturequeen

Enjoying the great weather.


----------



## DR2014

PANda_USC said:


> It's wedding season! Several of my friends are getting married this year, and that means I will emerge from my sweatpants/leggings, and finally wear some of the dresses that have been collecting dust in my closet, . Please disregard my cycling tan, lol.
> View attachment 5386396
> View attachment 5386397


I love your yellow dress!!


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

Heading to lunch with family


----------



## kelly7heaven

Love your Constance Stunningly beautiful, is the colour Gris Mouette?
Perfect with palladium!


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

Thank you! The color is actually Bleu Glacier but from my understanding it is very close to Gris Mouette.


----------



## lasartorialista

tlamdang08 said:


> At Hermes last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369275


This is stunning!!


----------



## lasartorialista

haute okole said:


> Lunchtime with my daughter at my favorite neighborhood seafood restaurant with Hermes RTW Spring 2022 knit jacket, and 2018 Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361690
> View attachment 5361684
> View attachment 5361685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361687
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361689
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361692



awwww. You’re in my old neighborhood ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## PANda_USC

DR2014 said:


> I love your yellow dress!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## PANda_USC

Something wonky happened with my pic upload (was being stretched), @_@. Hopefully this repost works

Wedding season continues. Feeling extra Spring-timey and playful with Ms. Bubblegum Pink.


----------



## JadeFor3st

LovingTheOrange said:


> So cute!!! My blue needs to join you and be the stud of the group



Mochi and Pepto would love that!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

GEEGEEs united !!


----------



## weibandy

Out for lunch with new Cavale Pop hat


----------



## tlamdang08

While waiting at the home store to pick up some tableware and glassware


----------



## jenayb

Heading to lunch the other day... with one of my typical photo bombers.


----------



## Xthgirl

Played around with this twilly ring at 3AM.


----------



## sf_newyorker

U(•(Y)•)U



_To be continued…_
​


----------



## tlamdang08

Macchiato coffee for morning before heading out for errands


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> Macchiato coffee for morning before heading out for errands
> 
> View attachment 5390684


Interesting glass, is it double walled?


----------



## tlamdang08

Christofle said:


> Interesting glass, is it double walled?


No, it’s not.


----------



## tinkerbell68

I’m in a rut…a 24/24 kind of rut!






and we got a full length mirror


----------



## Book Worm

tinkerbell68 said:


> I’m in a rut…a 24/24 kind of rut!
> View attachment 5390773
> 
> View attachment 5390774
> 
> View attachment 5390775
> 
> and we got a full length mirror


Looking sharp…love the 24/24 but also your boots!


----------



## deedeedor

MrsMBunboxing said:


> GEEGEEs united !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389526



Geegee twin!


----------



## littleblackbag

tlamdang08 said:


> Clic16 blue electric for the morning church
> 
> View attachment 5388222


Love your shoes


----------



## xiaoxiao

Messy hair, don’t care… running errands…


----------



## LouiseCPH

H spilling out of H


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LouiseCPH said:


> H spilling out of H
> View attachment 5391261


Love this shawl and still wondering why I didnt buy it hahahaah PERFECTION


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Running around doing errands with my Herbag


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> I’m in a rut…a 24/24 kind of rut!
> View attachment 5390773
> 
> View attachment 5390774
> 
> View attachment 5390775
> 
> and we got a full length mirror


I LOVE your style! 
You alone are responsible for having me put this bag on my list!


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I LOVE your style!
> You alone are responsible for having me put this bag on my list!


And your action shots and comments on the 29 discouraged me from adding that size to my list


----------



## sf_newyorker

_…this one.



dawn of the BESKAR age




._​


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> Messy hair, don’t care… running errands…


 ummmm hello, what is that marvel on your arm????


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> _…this one.
> 
> View attachment 5391402
> 
> dawn of the BESKAR age
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391403
> 
> ._​



INSANELY adorable   She deserves to be spoiled shamelessly ( not worried about that!).
She's a very lucky puppy to have found you


----------



## Book Worm

sf_newyorker said:


> _…this one.
> 
> View attachment 5391402
> 
> dawn of the BESKAR age
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391403
> 
> ._​


Gosh….can’t handle the cuteness


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I LOVE your style!
> You alone are responsible for having me put this bag on my list!


You won't go wrong with it. I love mine (both of them).


----------



## textilegirl

sf_newyorker said:


> _…this one.
> 
> View attachment 5391402
> 
> dawn of the BESKAR age
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391403
> 
> ._​


OMG, sooooo adorable!  Welcome to little pup


----------



## sf_newyorker

nymeria said:


> INSANELY adorable   She deserves to be spoiled shamelessly ( not worried about that!).
> She's a very lucky puppy to have found you


Thanks . Her first H visit is in a little over two weeks before my SA goes on vacation.


----------



## Bagaholic222

sf_newyorker said:


> _…this one.
> 
> View attachment 5391402
> 
> dawn of the BESKAR age
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391403
> 
> ._​


So precious - We need more fur babies and H photos!!!


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> _…this one.
> 
> View attachment 5391402
> 
> dawn of the BESKAR age
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391403
> 
> ._​


yay! Your puppy! So happy for you! Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

littleblackbag said:


> Love your shoes


Thank you, it is from Dansko  
Today with Picotin18 for a spring look


----------



## ouicestmoi

Cheers to the weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

deedeedor said:


> Geegee twin!
> 
> View attachment 5390821
> View attachment 5390821


Love love love!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sporting my St. Honore Cliquetis beret !


----------



## LVinCali

Birkin book bag…. One night in Vegas, I bribed my daughter with the promise of 4 books if she gave me her 2 boxes of chocolate I desperately needed for dessert for my husband and me


----------



## duna

sf_newyorker said:


> _…this one.
> 
> View attachment 5391402
> 
> dawn of the BESKAR age
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391403
> 
> ._​


what a sweet puppy  what breed is it? I don't think I've ever seen one like this before!


----------



## Muffin_Top

At the playground.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 5392858
> 
> At the playground.


Such a beautiful color!!! Vert bosphore?


----------



## Muffin_Top

tinkerbell68 said:


> Such a beautiful color!!! Vert bosphore?


You're a good eye !


----------



## sf_newyorker

duna said:


> what a sweet puppy  what breed is it? I don't think I've ever seen one like this before!


She’s “pure beskar.” Sorry, The Mandalorian fan in me was waiting for the right time to borrow a line from the show. Beskar is a Parti Yorkshire Terrier so her appearance is the not the _standard _Yorkie coloring.

And to stay on topic…


-.-


----------



## smallfry

Oh my goodness, she is absolutely precious  I'm so happy for you @sf_newyorker!


----------



## tlamdang08

Picotin18 at a retreat center today.


----------



## mcwee

CTG and Amica sandals on beach.


----------



## duna

sf_newyorker said:


> She’s “pure beskar.” Sorry, The Mandalorian fan in me was waiting for the right time to borrow a line from the show. Beskar is a Parti Yorkshire Terrier so her appearance is the not the _standard _Yorkie coloring.
> 
> And to stay on topic…
> View attachment 5392954
> 
> -.-
> View attachment 5392953



Ahh right... I didn't know Beskar was the breed, thanks: totally adorable


----------



## Xthgirl

A black bag for every occassion. 
Need to try start switching my game to colored neutrals


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Running around doing errands with my Herbag
> View attachment 5391298


Lovely colour!
Is this a currently available colour?


----------



## sf_newyorker

duna said:


> Ahh right... I didn't know Beskar was the breed, thanks: totally adorable


Oops, correcting any confusion quickly - I don’t want to be OT. Beskar is my dog’s name (not the breed) and she’s recognized as a purebred Parti Yorkshire Terrier. 

And to keep on topic, my Calvi and I at the Animal Medical Center this quiet Sunday morning to make sure the pup’s glucose level is okay.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bkclove

sf_newyorker said:


> Oops, correcting any confusion quickly - I don’t want to be OT. Beskar is my dog’s name (not the breed) and she’s recognized as a purebred Parti Yorkshire Terrier.
> 
> And to keep on topic, my Calvi and I at the Animal Medical Center this quiet Sunday morning to make sure the pup’s glucose level is okay.
> 
> View attachment 5393363



Hope Beskar gets a clean bill of health!


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _…this one.
> 
> View attachment 5391402
> 
> dawn of the BESKAR age
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391403
> 
> ._​



Soooo precious!  Hugs and kisses to both of you.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly25 gold for a walk on the beach


----------



## duna

sf_newyorker said:


> Oops, correcting any confusion quickly - I don’t want to be OT. Beskar is my dog’s name (not the breed) and she’s recognized as a purebred Parti Yorkshire Terrier.
> 
> And to keep on topic, my Calvi and I at the Animal Medical Center this quiet Sunday morning to make sure the pup’s glucose level is okay.
> 
> View attachment 5393363



Oops, sorry, I'm totally ignorant as far as dog breeds and Mandalorian, lol!


----------



## boomer1234

walked around Paris with this little baby and also picked up a couple of goyard items!


----------



## Xthgirl

Mod shot of hac a dos pm. Im 5ft 2.


----------



## Stansy

my sneakers that I just got in the sale out for their maiden dog walk


----------



## dingobeast

sf_newyorker said:


> She’s “pure beskar.” Sorry, The Mandalorian fan in me was waiting for the right time to borrow a line from the show. Beskar is a Parti Yorkshire Terrier so her appearance is the not the _standard _Yorkie coloring.
> 
> And to stay on topic…
> View attachment 5392954
> 
> -.-
> View attachment 5392953



Please tell Beskar I love her. So sweet.


----------



## step2005

Can always count on evelyne tpm on rainy days in nyc subway


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly25 gold for a walk on the beach
> 
> View attachment 5393997


BEAUTIFUL! This looks like an Hermes ad! They should give you royalties for sure!


----------



## LucyBob

Black vs Black
1. Dressed up the beach dress with my C18 Etain


2. H Rond bra with the leather shorts. Felt so chic with this outfit! ☺️


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Coming back from my Big Birthday dinner with my family - so spoiled with attention today .I am wearing the Grand Dame 35 Ardennes GHW sellier Kelly, my one and only giant H silk scarf , and tucked away is my black GHW Kelly belt…it was the debut of the scarf, belt and jacket …finally I had somewhere to go and get a little dressed up!


----------



## bkclove

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Coming back from my Big Birthday dinner with my family - so spoiled with attention today .I am wearing the Grand Dame 35 Ardennes GHW sellier Kelly, my one and only giant H silk scarf , and tucked away is my black GHW Kelly belt…it was the debut of the scarf, belt and jacket …finally I had somewhere to go and get a little dressed up!
> View attachment 5395453



Happy Birthday! Nice outfit!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

bkclove said:


> Happy Birthday! Nice outfit!


Thank you !


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> _…this one.
> 
> View attachment 5391402
> 
> dawn of the BESKAR age
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391403
> 
> ._​


Does your cat like her? She's delectable!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## renee_nyc

NYC trees reflected in the closure of my Christine bag. I love how shiny palladium is.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Addicted to bags said:


> Does your cat like her? She's delectable!


Thank you - I wish she’d eat more to maintain her glucose level. We’re working hard to resolve this issue. My beloved cat passed away in mid-January. Beskar is the only four-legged pal in the apartment!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_May the 4th Be With You
•|•


said the mighty 25
._​


----------



## tonkamama

I don’t carry much at all when I go out shopping , size 25s are just perfect …..

1) Raisin, booties  , 2) Gold, scarf and booties.


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you - I wish she’d eat more to maintain her glucose level. We’re working hard to resolve this issue. My beloved cat passed away in mid-January. Beskar is the only four-legged pal in the apartment!


I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of Beskar as she continues to grow and get even cuter. I'm sorry I didn't know about your beloved cat.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love my B25 Noir with RGHW!


----------



## FashionistaSista

The lizard buckle is superb


----------



## FashionistaSista

Leo the Lion said:


> Love my B25 Noir with RGHW!


Great pairing


----------



## Muffin_Top

I was thrilled yesterday as I discovered my new-to-me 12€ cashmere jumper  from EBay matches soooo well several animals on my shawl ! 
Of course I would never have managed this on purpose


----------



## Leo the Lion

FashionistaSista said:


> Great pairing


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Chypre sandals in bleu Celeste Epsom with Giambattista Valli socks…


----------



## diane278

Daily life on the campus of a retirement community requires very little. I’ve found that an Aline or TPM easily holds everything I might need. We’re going to saunder over to The Bistro for coffee….and a late breakfast.


----------



## Helventara

Faubourg Tropical with all black outfit and my red vintage Vuitton «B35 look-alike»


----------



## BB8

After I had to return the white Chypres I ordered online due to them being too small, my lovely SA was able to reserve a pair for me in my correct size. A couple of weeks before that, she also happened to reserve for me a pair of white earrings that coincidentally ended up matching. Wore this casual outfit to the fragrance and engraving event today (earrings on but not shown in the photo). The sandals are sooo comfy! (And yes, that is a mirror in our garage, for last-minute final outfit checks before heading out. )


----------



## Leo the Lion

Bag of the day is my Birkin 25 Swift in Rose d'ete. Very close to Rose Azalee.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

@LucyBob , I love your aesthetic with the beach dress, the rondo, and the shorts!
@WhyMrBabcock! , happy birthday with your ardennes K 
@sf_newyorker, I hope Beskar maintains her glucose levels! Hugs
@tonkamama , I think I have a similar issey miyake skirt! your combos are stunning
@Leo the Lion , I love your happy splash of color
@diane278 , I love packing lightly in a tpm

Here are some outfits crossposted in VCA, Dior, or chanel in action
j mendel leather dress with silver chèvre chain d’ancre clutch; chanel blue, black, and white boucle jacket; metallic black jacket, and ballet flats; dior plaid hat and vest, techno palm skirt, and mini Della cavalleria. Sonia Rykiel suede ruffled flats. Dior navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; dior striped dress; Hermes techno moto cardigan jacket, dior mens saddle; dior houndstooth jacket, feminists t shirt, and box kelly longue as a clutch; brunello rain poncho; athleta leggings; dolce denim jeans; Valentino dress; EvelynTPM


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> @LucyBob , I love your aesthetic with the beach dress, the rondo, and the shorts!
> @WhyMrBabcock! , happy birthday with your ardennes K
> @sf_newyorker, I hope Beskar maintains her glucose levels! Hugs
> @tonkamama , I think I have a similar issey miyake skirt! your combos are stunning
> @Leo the Lion , I love your happy splash of color
> @diane278 , I love packing lightly in a tpm
> 
> Here are some outfits crossposted in VCA, Dior, or chanel in action
> j mendel leather dress with silver chèvre chain d’ancre clutch; chanel metallic and blue, black, and white boucle jackets and ballet flats; dior plaid hat and vest and techno palm skirt, mini Della cavalleria. Sonia Rykiel suede ruffled flats. Dior navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; dior striped dress; Hermes techno moto cardigan jacket, dior mens saddle; dior houndstooth jacket, feminists t shirt, and box kelly longue as a clutch; brunello rain poncho; athleta leggings; dolce denim jeans; Valentino dress; EvelynTPM
> 
> View attachment 5397087
> View attachment 5397088
> View attachment 5397089
> View attachment 5397090
> View attachment 5397091
> View attachment 5397092
> View attachment 5397093
> View attachment 5397094
> View attachment 5397095
> View attachment 5397096
> View attachment 5397097
> View attachment 5397144


I love the way you put outfits together!


----------



## iamyumi

Hello summer!


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> @LucyBob , I love your aesthetic with the beach dress, the rondo, and the shorts!
> @WhyMrBabcock! , happy birthday with your ardennes K
> @sf_newyorker, I hope Beskar maintains her glucose levels! Hugs
> @tonkamama , I think I have a similar issey miyake skirt! your combos are stunning
> @Leo the Lion , I love your happy splash of color
> @diane278 , I love packing lightly in a tpm
> 
> Here are some outfits crossposted in VCA, Dior, or chanel in action
> j mendel leather dress with silver chèvre chain d’ancre clutch; chanel blue, black, and white boucle jacket; metallic black jacket, and ballet flats; dior plaid hat and vest, techno palm skirt, and mini Della cavalleria. Sonia Rykiel suede ruffled flats. Dior navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; dior striped dress; Hermes techno moto cardigan jacket, dior mens saddle; dior houndstooth jacket, feminists t shirt, and box kelly longue as a clutch; brunello rain poncho; athleta leggings; dolce denim jeans; Valentino dress; EvelynTPM
> 
> View attachment 5397087
> View attachment 5397088
> View attachment 5397089
> View attachment 5397090
> View attachment 5397091
> View attachment 5397092
> View attachment 5397093
> View attachment 5397094
> View attachment 5397095
> View attachment 5397096
> View attachment 5397097
> View attachment 5397144


I love your style and how you put outfits together! Also love that Valentino dress!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

880 said:


> @LucyBob , I love your aesthetic with the beach dress, the rondo, and the shorts!
> @WhyMrBabcock! , happy birthday with your ardennes K
> @sf_newyorker, I hope Beskar maintains her glucose levels! Hugs
> @tonkamama , I think I have a similar issey miyake skirt! your combos are stunning
> @Leo the Lion , I love your happy splash of color
> @diane278 , I love packing lightly in a tpm
> 
> Here are some outfits crossposted in VCA, Dior, or chanel in action
> j mendel leather dress with silver chèvre chain d’ancre clutch; chanel blue, black, and white boucle jacket; metallic black jacket, and ballet flats; dior plaid hat and vest, techno palm skirt, and mini Della cavalleria. Sonia Rykiel suede ruffled flats. Dior navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; dior striped dress; Hermes techno moto cardigan jacket, dior mens saddle; dior houndstooth jacket, feminists t shirt, and box kelly longue as a clutch; brunello rain poncho; athleta leggings; dolce denim jeans; Valentino dress; EvelynTPM
> 
> View attachment 5397087
> View attachment 5397088
> View attachment 5397089
> View attachment 5397090
> View attachment 5397091
> View attachment 5397092
> View attachment 5397093
> View attachment 5397094
> View attachment 5397095
> View attachment 5397096
> View attachment 5397097
> View attachment 5397144


Great stying 880!
You have great stuff & excellent taste!

Can I move into your closet please?


----------



## mesh123

iamyumi said:


> Hello summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397205


Beautiful


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> @LucyBob , I love your aesthetic with the beach dress, the rondo, and the shorts!
> @WhyMrBabcock! , happy birthday with your ardennes K
> @sf_newyorker, I hope Beskar maintains her glucose levels! Hugs
> @tonkamama , I think I have a similar issey miyake skirt! your combos are stunning
> @Leo the Lion , I love your happy splash of color
> @diane278 , I love packing lightly in a tpm
> 
> Here are some outfits crossposted in VCA, Dior, or chanel in action
> j mendel leather dress with silver chèvre chain d’ancre clutch; chanel blue, black, and white boucle jacket; metallic black jacket, and ballet flats; dior plaid hat and vest, techno palm skirt, and mini Della cavalleria. Sonia Rykiel suede ruffled flats. Dior navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; dior striped dress; Hermes techno moto cardigan jacket, dior mens saddle; dior houndstooth jacket, feminists t shirt, and box kelly longue as a clutch; brunello rain poncho; athleta leggings; dolce denim jeans; Valentino dress; EvelynTPM
> 
> View attachment 5397087
> View attachment 5397088
> View attachment 5397089
> View attachment 5397090
> View attachment 5397091
> View attachment 5397092
> View attachment 5397093
> View attachment 5397094
> View attachment 5397095
> View attachment 5397096
> View attachment 5397097
> View attachment 5397144


I'm loving the lighter colors in your action shots and I  the chanel jacket.
But that green Valentino dress in my fave pic! It is very flattering on you. 
And I think the Della Cavalleria is going on my wishlist....


----------



## Book Worm

iamyumi said:


> Hello summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397205


Beautifully styled


----------



## Chrismin

LVinCali said:


> Had so much fun with my Bambou B last week in my home country after not visiting for four years.  Received more compliments in a few days than the last 2 years.      Also, used it without worry and can tell it got way smoosh-ier in just the last week (life it too short to worry about keeping it pristine and these bags can take a beating).
> 
> I also took a Constance and so glad I took it carry-on because there was a baggage worker strike at Schiphol  and I don't know when/if we will ever see our checked baggage again.  My green Orans were in checked baggage...
> 
> View attachment 5387919
> View attachment 5387920


i LOVVEEEE your bambou
i am dying for one..


----------



## Chrismin

Brought my B25 to work today for a change 
Pardon my messy office .. but it always looks like this ..


----------



## 880

Thank you @Cheddar Cheese , @Book Worm, @bkclove , @diane278 , and @DR2014 . The valentino dress is a 200USD TRR bargain worn backwards with a black camo athleta or lulu lemon exercise tank top  it’s in excellent condition (feels unworn, perhaps bc it is not flattering worn the right way) and one of my favorite things even though not from the boutique


----------



## bkclove

880 said:


> @LucyBob , I love your aesthetic with the beach dress, the rondo, and the shorts!
> @WhyMrBabcock! , happy birthday with your ardennes K
> @sf_newyorker, I hope Beskar maintains her glucose levels! Hugs
> @tonkamama , I think I have a similar issey miyake skirt! your combos are stunning
> @Leo the Lion , I love your happy splash of color
> @diane278 , I love packing lightly in a tpm
> 
> Here are some outfits crossposted in VCA, Dior, or chanel in action
> j mendel leather dress with silver chèvre chain d’ancre clutch; chanel blue, black, and white boucle jacket; metallic black jacket, and ballet flats; dior plaid hat and vest, techno palm skirt, and mini Della cavalleria. Sonia Rykiel suede ruffled flats. Dior navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; dior striped dress; Hermes techno moto cardigan jacket, dior mens saddle; dior houndstooth jacket, feminists t shirt, and box kelly longue as a clutch; brunello rain poncho; athleta leggings; dolce denim jeans; Valentino dress; EvelynTPM
> 
> View attachment 5397087
> View attachment 5397088
> View attachment 5397089
> View attachment 5397090
> View attachment 5397091
> View attachment 5397092
> View attachment 5397093
> View attachment 5397094
> View attachment 5397095
> View attachment 5397096
> View attachment 5397097
> View attachment 5397144


The Valentino dress! So perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## somadossi

/ATTACH]
Shots from tedious days in quarantine


----------



## JavaJo

Got this hat today This colour makes me so happy


weibandy said:


> Out for lunch with new Cavale Pop hat
> View attachment 5389545


Twinning  Got mine yesterday!  Looking forward to wearing with an all-white or denim jumpsuit this weekend!


----------



## weibandy

JavaJo said:


> Got this hat today This colour makes me so happy
> 
> Twinning  Got mine yesterday!  Looking forward to wearing with an all-white or denim jumpsuit this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5397391


setting up for a great weekend!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

Leo the Lion said:


> Love my B25 Noir with RGHW!


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Leo the Lion said:


> Bag of the day is my Birkin 25 Swift in Rose d'ete. Very close to Rose Azalee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397011


ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL PIC!


----------



## TeeCee77

Today’s companion


----------



## shopaholicious

TGIF!  My workhorse needs some R&R after a busy week.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Off on a European adventure!


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> Off on a European adventure!
> View attachment 5397741
> 
> View attachment 5397742


Safe and happy travels! You look amazing! Hope to see plenty of travel pics!


----------



## Leo the Lion

880 said:


> @LucyBob , I love your aesthetic with the beach dress, the rondo, and the shorts!
> @WhyMrBabcock! , happy birthday with your ardennes K
> @sf_newyorker, I hope Beskar maintains her glucose levels! Hugs
> @tonkamama , I think I have a similar issey miyake skirt! your combos are stunning
> @Leo the Lion , I love your happy splash of color
> @diane278 , I love packing lightly in a tpm
> 
> Here are some outfits crossposted in VCA, Dior, or chanel in action
> j mendel leather dress with silver chèvre chain d’ancre clutch; chanel blue, black, and white boucle jacket; metallic black jacket, and ballet flats; dior plaid hat and vest, techno palm skirt, and mini Della cavalleria. Sonia Rykiel suede ruffled flats. Dior navy double breasted jacket worn as a top; dior striped dress; Hermes techno moto cardigan jacket, dior mens saddle; dior houndstooth jacket, feminists t shirt, and box kelly longue as a clutch; brunello rain poncho; athleta leggings; dolce denim jeans; Valentino dress; EvelynTPM
> 
> View attachment 5397087
> View attachment 5397088
> View attachment 5397089
> View attachment 5397090
> View attachment 5397091
> View attachment 5397092
> View attachment 5397093
> View attachment 5397094
> View attachment 5397095
> View attachment 5397096
> View attachment 5397097
> View attachment 5397144


Beautiful sweetie!!


----------



## somadossi

/ATTACH]


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Two Hermès bags are better than one! A quick handbag change yesterday when I was out and about.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

tinkerbell68 said:


> Off on a European adventure!
> View attachment 5397741
> 
> View attachment 5397742


What a beautiful bag! Is it blue nuit? Have a wonderful trip


----------



## mcpro

@ the mothership in FSH


----------



## mcpro




----------



## periogirl28

Out to dinner at Alain Ducasse.


----------



## sf_newyorker

On this raw and rainy day, I’m pulling out for use the sturdy, all-weather Evelyne.



And it’s this new in-house bag inspector’s first day on the job.

​


----------



## tinkerbell68

Pamela Stylepop said:


> What a beautiful bag! Is it blue nuit? Have a wonderful trip


It is! B25 in bleu nuit that I picked up at FSH last fall


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Xthgirl

sf_newyorker said:


> On this raw and rainy day, I’m pulling out for use the sturdy, all-weather Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 5398087
> 
> And it’s this new in-house bag inspector’s first day on the job.
> 
> View attachment 5398088​


Your puppy looked like buddy charm until i looked closely


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

somadossi said:


> View attachment 5397969
> View attachment 5397970
> View attachment 5397971
> View attachment 5397975
> View attachment 5397978
> View attachment 5397979
> View attachment 5397980
> View attachment 5397981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ATTACH]


LOVE your bags and LOVE your style!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Two Hermès bags are better than one! A quick handbag change yesterday when I was out and about.
> View attachment 5398028
> View attachment 5398032


Fab shirt and jeans!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Two Hermès bags are better than one! A quick handbag change yesterday when I was out and about.
> View attachment 5398028
> View attachment 5398032


Always so stylish!  You rock these bags!


----------



## somadossi

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> LOVE your bags and LOVE your style!!!


Thank you for your kind words!
Took some summer dresses out from hibernation. (Things you do in days of quarantine)


----------



## Xthgirl

Attending a kiddie bday party.


----------



## diane278

It’s been a long time since I carried a clutch during the day.  We’re off to WFM for fresh oranges and drinkable yogurt with a BdC clutch.


----------



## Prada Prince

32mm Belt kit…


----------



## _Moravia_

BVBookshop said:


> Faubourg Tropical with all black outfit and my red vintage Vuitton «B35 look-alike»


Which Faubourg Tropical is this one? Love it. It looks great on you, especially with the red contrast.


----------



## LouiseCPH

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> LOVE your bags and LOVE your style!!!


Ditto @somadossi - so cool and chic!


----------



## somadossi

LouiseCPH said:


> Ditto @somadossi - so cool and chic!


Thank you so much....I always try to keep it simple and avoid overloading myself with logos and adornments .


----------



## somadossi

More of the same


----------



## sheanabelle

My new bebe & right on time for my 40th. 
Gris Meyer K28


----------



## sf_newyorker

~^~
“If it be thus to dream,


.
still let me sleep!”​


_- Twelfth Night (4.1)_​
_Happy Mother’s Day to all the mamas and maternal figures
•_
​


----------



## kttREX

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Two Hermès bags are better than one! A quick handbag change yesterday when I was out and about.
> View attachment 5398028
> View attachment 5398032


Love both of these looks!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lejic

Casual running errands look with a little Evie.


----------



## may3545

Blue electric B30 over the weekend.


----------



## DA Club

may3545 said:


> Blue electric B30 over the weekend.



That 2nd outfit is


----------



## Xthgirl

880 said:


> congrats on such a lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you will post action shots with Birkenstocks and jeans!
> 
> 
> what a work of art! I hope you wear this in the best health and happiness!


I was gonna wear my hangisi heels to a Coldplay concert but ended up with birkenstocks last minute. (Not pictured though)
Here’s a pic when worn across the chest. Hands-free. Im all about comfort.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## TravelBug

Dressed up for dinner, with Ms B25.


----------



## 880

htxgirl said:


> I was gonna wear my hangisi heels to a Coldplay concert but ended up with birkenstocks last minute. (Not pictured though)
> Here’s a pic when worn across the chest. Hands-free. Im all about comfort.
> 
> View attachment 5399104


You look so fabulous! Love it!


----------



## 880

may3545 said:


> Blue electric B30 over the weekend.
> View attachment 5399071
> View attachment 5399072


Love the bag with the jacket! You look amazing! I am so happy for you!


----------



## carrie8

1LV said:


> View attachment 5399105


Aaaagh! That beautiful view !


----------



## Prada Prince

Resortwear with my Chypres…


----------



## Book Worm

Wearing the Eze sandals for the first time now that the weather is better…


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Day to night-Rainy day with Jypsiere and cocktails with Birkin 30


----------



## Ruedubac

Book Worm said:


> Wearing the Eze sandals for the first time now that the weather is better…
> 
> View attachment 5399332


Hello, Is that black or etain with gold hardware? Lovely on you.


----------



## WingNut

Book Worm said:


> Wearing the Eze sandals for the first time now that the weather is better…
> 
> View attachment 5399332


Those look so chic on you!


----------



## edgar.kings

One on one lunch with Ms. K. Happy spring!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Book Worm

Ruedubac said:


> Hello, Is that black or etain with gold hardware? Lovely on you.


Thanks. It's actually black (noir Togo), which sometimes looks lighter in pics (depending on exposure).


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Book Worm said:


> Wearing the Eze sandals for the first time now that the weather is better…
> 
> View attachment 5399332


Love this look! Super chic!


----------



## edgar.kings

New toy arrived this morning! Wish I were two years old and could fit on this horse but for now my mini bags and my eyes will ride it.


----------



## lunasauntie

edgar.kings said:


> One on one lunch with Ms. K. Happy spring!
> View attachment 5399447


I think I have the same Kelly! What size? Is this black box?


----------



## edgar.kings

lunasauntie said:


> I think I have the same Kelly! What size? Is this black box?


Hi dear we might! Yes it’s black box Kelly and mine is in 40cm retourne avec GHW  (I’m over 5’10”).


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

edgar.kings said:


> One on one lunch with Ms. K. Happy spring!
> View attachment 5399447


❤️ hazelnuts (I’m guessing), champagne, and  Kelly = perfect companions. Enjoy for all of us


----------



## TeeCee77

edgar.kings said:


> New toy arrived this morning! Wish I were two years old and could fit on this horse but for now my mini bags and my eyes will ride it.
> 
> View attachment 5399505


Congratulations! I just got this rocking horse for my nursery and it is just adorable and impeccably well made!


----------



## edgar.kings

Mrs.Hermess said:


> ❤ hazelnuts (I’m guessing), champagne, and  Kelly = perfect companions. Enjoy for all of us


Thank you! And yes, I just can’t say no to hazelnut cakes!


----------



## A bottle of Red

edgar.kings said:


> One on one lunch with Ms. K. Happy spring!
> View attachment 5399447


Um that cake, yes please!


----------



## edgar.kings

TeeCee77 said:


> Congratulations! I just got this rocking horse for my nursery and it is just adorable and impeccably well made!


Congrats to us! I absolutely adore some of the H baby items and I try to incorporate them into my daily life (such as the panda nappy pouch). I don’t have kids now but maybe this is where my baby fever starts!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Was out and about for my birthday yesterday, so I had to have a Kelly with me


----------



## couturequeen

Out for a walk


----------



## bkclove

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Was out and about for my birthday yesterday, so I had to have a Kelly with me
> View attachment 5400014
> View attachment 5400016


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## fabdiva

Cool Gal said:


> My stack today: Printed Clic H & Gambade Bracelet…
> 
> View attachment 5371430


I'm looking for this one! So gorgeous.  Is there a name or reference no.?


----------



## littleblackbag

somadossi said:


> View attachment 5397969
> View attachment 5397970
> View attachment 5397971
> View attachment 5397975
> View attachment 5397978
> View attachment 5397979
> View attachment 5397980
> View attachment 5397981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ATTACH]


Adore the dress in the 5th picture!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Was out and about for my birthday yesterday, so I had to have a Kelly with me
> View attachment 5400014
> View attachment 5400016


Happiest of birthdays fellow Taurus. Wishing you a very happy birthday with the ever perfect Kelly


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

bkclove said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thank you!  x


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Happiest of birthdays fellow Taurus. Wishing you a very happy birthday with the ever perfect Kelly


Thank you, that's so kind! Us Taurus people certainly love our luxuries don't we!   xx


----------



## Four Tails

My B35s have seen quite a few phases of my life. Yesterday this one was more diaper bag than handbag for a Whole Foods trip. All I packed for myself were two Calvis and my car fobs.

I still haven’t worn my new Epopee sandals because I have these snazzy green Birkenstocks that @LVinCali made me buy.


----------



## Cool Gal

fabdiva said:


> I'm looking for this one! So gorgeous.  Is there a name or reference no.?


Yes, it's called Bijoux Trompe l'Oeil


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

At the vet’s office with my Flash (he’s 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
so nervous …) with my Vitamin C B35 and the H espadrilles that I love - so comfy - but the soles are a little slippery when new - they are leather as opposed to rubber…


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> At the vet’s office with my Flash (he’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so nervous …) with my Vitamin C B35 and the H espadrilles that I love - so comfy - but the soles are a little slippery when new - they are leather as opposed to rubber…


sending Flash calming hugs- I love Schnauzers


----------



## somadossi

littleblackbag said:


> Adore the dress in the 5th picture!


Thank you....it's comme des garcons


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Fab shirt and jeans!


Thank you so much! Some Zara specials


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Glam80 said:


> Always so stylish!  You rock these bags!


That's so kind, thank you!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

kttREX said:


> Love both of these looks!


Thank you!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

tinkerbell68 said:


> It is! B25 in bleu nuit that I picked up at FSH last fall


Stunning!


----------



## SELINNN

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Was out and about for my birthday yesterday, so I had to have a Kelly with me
> View attachment 5400014
> View attachment 5400016



Happy birthday  and you look very elegant there


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in my Chypres and belt kit…


----------



## TeeCee77




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

somadossi said:


> View attachment 5397969
> View attachment 5397970
> View attachment 5397971
> View attachment 5397975
> View attachment 5397978
> View attachment 5397979
> View attachment 5397980
> View attachment 5397981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ATTACH]


I come back to these pics! Love your style


----------



## somadossi

880 said:


> I come back to these pics! Love your style


Ditto!!!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

SELINNN said:


> Happy birthday  and you look very elegant there


Thank you so much


----------



## Brimson

Feeling Spring-y today.


----------



## Genie27

K28 enjoying the spring sunshine


----------



## grapegravity

Taking her out to dim sum with DH


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

grapegravity said:


> Taking her out to dim sum with DH
> View attachment 5401585


Wow!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Happy Friday!


----------



## edgar.kings

Trying to portion control my dessert with a smaller bowl but I just end up going back to the plate many times…. Happy Friday all!


----------



## Sydny2

Hang out with my B35!


----------



## diane278

In Pottery Barn looking at giant gray glass beads that dwarf my Etain tpm so it looks even smaller than it is…….


----------



## thyme

Verrou and C18 in South Korea


----------



## periogirl28

Lunch at Dior's exceptional offers event with my Azalee K25 SO. Happy  Weekend!


----------



## Book Worm

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5403457
> View attachment 5403458
> 
> Lunch at Dior's exceptional offers event with my Azalee K25 SO. Happy  Weekend!


So pretty! Your K pairs so perfectly with your dress.


----------



## BB8

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5403457
> View attachment 5403458
> 
> Lunch at Dior's exceptional offers event with my Azalee K25 SO. Happy  Weekend!


That dress is amazing, and your K25 just puts it all together so well!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

BB8 said:


> That dress is amazing, and your K25 just puts it all together so well!


Thank you! I do realise I am very, very guilty of matchy matchy.


----------



## periogirl28

Book Worm said:


> So pretty! Your K pairs so perfectly with your dress.


Thank you! I wear this bag a lot as it seems to match quite a bit of my recent Dior and Chanel RTW.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just running errands today in shorts and a jogging jacket. If I had to wait for a special dress-up occasion I'd never wear it, so I use it casually a lot.


----------



## pasdedeux1

A little unintentional matching with my evelyne tpm amazone and my new tourmaline bracelet.


----------



## cali_to_ny

pasdedeux1 said:


> A little unintentional matching with my evelyne tpm amazone and my new tourmaline bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5403583


So pretty!! What color is this?


----------



## pasdedeux1

cali_to_ny said:


> So pretty!! What color is this?


Bleu de Nord.


----------



## WKN

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Just running errands today in shorts and a jogging jacket. If I had to wait for a special dress-up occasion I'd never wear it, so I use it casually a lot.
> View attachment 5403545


Wow! Wow! Rare sighting (for me) on the TPF! Love Passe-Guide!


----------



## Prada Prince

Missing being on holiday now…


----------



## af068

Out and about with my favorite Kelly in Paris.


----------



## Hillychristie

Lovely evening spent at whimsical cue the Monde d`Hermes kiosk and bought a small bride-a-brac just by walking in, what a pleasant surprise


----------



## sf_newyorker

~.~


They bring me Sunday smiles.
.
.


Adding to the picture the Mando mug of coffee I was sipping from, however, did not please Beskar. She already carries the name of Mandalorian steel, so she knows a little thing called _excess_.
•​


----------



## ltlin

Taking out my P18 (and Psyduck) to my other favorite store, Target


----------



## sheanabelle

Picotin 18 first outing in BK.


----------



## bkclove

Out for brunch


----------



## duggi84

DH & I had lunch with friends this weekend and we all took our Birkin 25 

From Left to Right: Barenia Faubourg PHW (me), Shadow Noir, Barenia Faubourg GHW, Togo Noir PHW (DH)
(...too bad I didn't notice until later that my phone camera was all smudged...)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Evelyn out for a morning walk


----------



## Joybingebirkin

The other day was my first day out with my B25 DH got me.


----------



## ouicestmoi

Happy Tuesday


----------



## LouiseCPH

Wearing my Plume 32 for the first time


----------



## rosewang924

LouiseCPH said:


> Wearing my Plume 32 for the first time
> View attachment 5405831



love your bag, and also the shoe, what brand is it?


----------



## LouiseCPH

rosewang924 said:


> love your bag, and also the shoe, what brand is it?


Thank you! The shoes are Hereu - I highly recommend them (the green shoes and yellow sandals you see in the photo are the same brand)


----------



## Chrismin

My summer staples (excuse my dirty office rug)


----------



## Chrismin

What color is this ? So pretty !





ltlin said:


> Taking out my P18 (and Psyduck) to my other favorite store, Target
> 
> View attachment 5404175


----------



## diane278

Yet another WFM run….if only I would make a list, perhaps I could reduce my visits….


----------



## ltlin

Chrismin said:


> What color is this ? So pretty !


It's orange! The weird car lighting makes it look a little duller


----------



## mcpro

walking the streets of Paris..


----------



## mcpro




----------



## diane278

Hot days require linen tunics, and today, my tiny Aline will carry a minimum of stuff. This little guy is earning his keep.


----------



## 1LV

diane278 said:


> Hot days require linen tunics, and today, my tiny Aline will carry a minimum of stuff. This little guy is earning his keep.
> 
> View attachment 5406556


What do you prefer?  Your Evelyne TPMs or Mini Alines?


----------



## 880

@diane278 , I wear the same perforated slip on sneakers on hot days. I love them so much that I got a pair for my mom and my MIL  Great Minds think alike 















Croc chaine d’Ancre bag; black box kelly longue; etoupe 30B ; craie mini Della cavalleria; picotin TGM; 25B sellier gold epsom 

Chanel denim constellation jacket, short sleeved cardigan; satin base ball jersey; metallic charcoal jacket; navy boucle jacket; taupe espadrille mules; wolford blouse, tank shirt; dior cannage skirt; gaucho pants ; Alexander McQueen satin rosette jacket; dolce hand painted bamboo dress; short sleeved light gold jacket; Brunello cargo pants in khaki and charcoal, charcoal box pleat tulle cashmere skirt; light gunmetal metallic fishnet jacket; Carolina Herrera orange cashmere sweater with silk cuffs and dress; Hermes techno zip moto jacket, black and white graffiti dress, and medor boots; Vintage deadstock Adolfo Saks fifth Avenue crotchet jacket and dress and bill blass wool looped jacket dress; Valentino rockstud mules; Collaboration Birkenstocks; and slip on sneakers


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> @diane278 , I wear the same perforated slip on sneakers on hot days. I love them so much that I got a pair for my mom and my MIL  Great Minds think alike
> 
> View attachment 5406674
> View attachment 5406675
> View attachment 5406676
> View attachment 5406677
> View attachment 5406678
> View attachment 5406679
> View attachment 5406680
> View attachment 5406681
> View attachment 5406682
> View attachment 5406683
> View attachment 5406684
> View attachment 5406686
> 
> 
> Croc chaine d’Ancre bag; black box kelly longue; etoupe 30B ; craie mini Della cavalleria; picotin TGM; 25B sellier gold epsom
> 
> Chanel denim constellation jacket, short sleeved cardigan; satin base ball jersey; metallic charcoal jacket; navy boucle jacket; taupe espadrille mules; wolford blouse, tank shirt; dior cannage skirt; gaucho pants ; Alexander McQueen satin rosette jacket; dolce hand painted bamboo dress; short sleeved light gold jacket; Brunello cargo pants in khaki and charcoal, charcoal box pleat tulle cashmere skirt; light gunmetal metallic fishnet jacket; Carolina Herrera orange cashmere sweater with silk cuffs and dress; Hermes techno zip moto jacket, black and white graffiti dress, and medor boots; Vintage deadstock Adolfo Saks fifth Avenue crotchet jacket and dress and bill blass wool looped jacket dress; Valentino rockstud mules; Collaboration Birkenstocks; and slip on sneakers


The constellation jacket is amazing


----------



## diane278

1LV said:


> What do you prefer?  Your Evelyne TPMs or Mini Alines?


It depends on what I’m using them for. The black Aline is perfect for carrying bare essentials. I also have it in Barenia. I think of Alines as “pouches” due to their size & shape. The TPM’s (IMO) are more of a “traditional” bag and have a bit more ”bag style”.…again, IMO. My TPM’s are gold and etain. They do carry a little more than the Aline’s.  I consider them all “neutrals” but usually select them by what works best with what I’m wearing. They‘re all so practical that I couldn’t really choose one over the other. Sorry!


----------



## ouicestmoi

880 said:


> @diane278 , I wear the same perforated slip on sneakers on hot days. I love them so much that I got a pair for my mom and my MIL  Great Minds think alike
> 
> View attachment 5406674
> View attachment 5406675
> View attachment 5406676
> View attachment 5406677
> View attachment 5406678
> View attachment 5406679
> View attachment 5406680
> View attachment 5406681
> View attachment 5406682
> View attachment 5406683
> View attachment 5406684
> View attachment 5406686
> 
> 
> Croc chaine d’Ancre bag; black box kelly longue; etoupe 30B ; craie mini Della cavalleria; picotin TGM; 25B sellier gold epsom
> 
> Chanel denim constellation jacket, short sleeved cardigan; satin base ball jersey; metallic charcoal jacket; navy boucle jacket; taupe espadrille mules; wolford blouse, tank shirt; dior cannage skirt; gaucho pants ; Alexander McQueen satin rosette jacket; dolce hand painted bamboo dress; short sleeved light gold jacket; Brunello cargo pants in khaki and charcoal, charcoal box pleat tulle cashmere skirt; light gunmetal metallic fishnet jacket; Carolina Herrera orange cashmere sweater with silk cuffs and dress; Hermes techno zip moto jacket, black and white graffiti dress, and medor boots; Vintage deadstock Adolfo Saks fifth Avenue crotchet jacket and dress and bill blass wool looped jacket dress; Valentino rockstud mules; Collaboration Birkenstocks; and slip on sneakers



Love all of these pictures so much!


----------



## 1LV

diane278 said:


> It depends on what I’m using them for. The black Aline is perfect for carrying bare essentials. I also have it in Barenia. I think of Alines as “pouches” due to their size & shape. The TPM’s (IMO) are more of a “traditional” bag and have a bit more ”bag style”.…again, IMO. My TPM’s are gold and etain. They do carry a little more than the Aline’s.  I consider them all “neutrals” but usually select them by what works best with what I’m wearing. They‘re all so practical that I couldn’t really choose one over the other. Sorry!


I have a TPM,  and have been considering the Aline. You wear both so well and seem to enjoy them. I had to ask. Thanks for replying.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> @diane278 , I wear the same perforated slip on sneakers on hot days. I love them so much that I got a pair for my mom and my MIL  Great Minds think alike
> 
> View attachment 5406674
> View attachment 5406675
> View attachment 5406676
> View attachment 5406677
> View attachment 5406678
> View attachment 5406679
> View attachment 5406680
> View attachment 5406681
> View attachment 5406682
> View attachment 5406683
> View attachment 5406684
> View attachment 5406686
> 
> 
> Croc chaine d’Ancre bag; black box kelly longue; etoupe 30B ; craie mini Della cavalleria; picotin TGM; 25B sellier gold epsom
> 
> Chanel denim constellation jacket, short sleeved cardigan; satin base ball jersey; metallic charcoal jacket; navy boucle jacket; taupe espadrille mules; wolford blouse, tank shirt; dior cannage skirt; gaucho pants ; Alexander McQueen satin rosette jacket; dolce hand painted bamboo dress; short sleeved light gold jacket; Brunello cargo pants in khaki and charcoal, charcoal box pleat tulle cashmere skirt; light gunmetal metallic fishnet jacket; Carolina Herrera orange cashmere sweater with silk cuffs and dress; Hermes techno zip moto jacket, black and white graffiti dress, and medor boots; Vintage deadstock Adolfo Saks fifth Avenue crotchet jacket and dress and bill blass wool looped jacket dress; Valentino rockstud mules; Collaboration Birkenstocks; and slip on sneakers


I love that you are such a style chameleon!
you manage to do ladylike classic, rock chic, New York art-scene Black and tomboy cool and make them all work in a way that is not dictated by a magazine, or as advised by an SA but is totally YOURS!
Lady...you have great style!


----------



## Joybingebirkin

mcpro said:


> View attachment 5406552


How do you like Constance to go? I would love one in shiny croc but wondering if it would work for evening events. Also, does it fit an iphone 12 pro max?


----------



## sf_newyorker

880 said:


> @diane278 , I wear the same perforated slip on sneakers on hot days. I love them so much that I got a pair for my mom and my MIL  Great Minds think alike
> 
> View attachment 5406674
> View attachment 5406675
> View attachment 5406676
> View attachment 5406677
> View attachment 5406678
> View attachment 5406679
> View attachment 5406680
> View attachment 5406681
> View attachment 5406682
> View attachment 5406683
> View attachment 5406684
> View attachment 5406686
> 
> 
> Croc chaine d’Ancre bag; black box kelly longue; etoupe 30B ; craie mini Della cavalleria; picotin TGM; 25B sellier gold epsom
> 
> Chanel denim constellation jacket, short sleeved cardigan; satin base ball jersey; metallic charcoal jacket; navy boucle jacket; taupe espadrille mules; wolford blouse, tank shirt; dior cannage skirt; gaucho pants ; Alexander McQueen satin rosette jacket; dolce hand painted bamboo dress; short sleeved light gold jacket; Brunello cargo pants in khaki and charcoal, charcoal box pleat tulle cashmere skirt; light gunmetal metallic fishnet jacket; Carolina Herrera orange cashmere sweater with silk cuffs and dress; Hermes techno zip moto jacket, black and white graffiti dress, and medor boots; Vintage deadstock Adolfo Saks fifth Avenue crotchet jacket and dress and bill blass wool looped jacket dress; Valentino rockstud mules; Collaboration Birkenstocks; and slip on sneakers


So fantastic as usual, beautiful lady! And I told myself no more birkins - but your newest addition is simply wonderful.


----------



## mcpro

Joybingebirkin said:


> How do you like Constance to go? I would love one in shiny croc but wondering if it would work for evening events. Also, does it fit an iphone 12 pro max?


I love it!! easy to use, and  yes iPhone pro max fits, plus car keys lipstick,... shiny croc is perfect for evening events  you will love it.


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> @diane278 , I wear the same perforated slip on sneakers on hot days. I love them so much that I got a pair for my mom and my MIL  Great Minds think alike
> 
> View attachment 5406674
> View attachment 5406675
> View attachment 5406676
> View attachment 5406677
> View attachment 5406678
> View attachment 5406679
> View attachment 5406680
> View attachment 5406681
> View attachment 5406682
> View attachment 5406683
> View attachment 5406684
> View attachment 5406686
> 
> 
> Croc chaine d’Ancre bag; black box kelly longue; etoupe 30B ; craie mini Della cavalleria; picotin TGM; 25B sellier gold epsom
> 
> Chanel denim constellation jacket, short sleeved cardigan; satin base ball jersey; metallic charcoal jacket; navy boucle jacket; taupe espadrille mules; wolford blouse, tank shirt; dior cannage skirt; gaucho pants ; Alexander McQueen satin rosette jacket; dolce hand painted bamboo dress; short sleeved light gold jacket; Brunello cargo pants in khaki and charcoal, charcoal box pleat tulle cashmere skirt; light gunmetal metallic fishnet jacket; Carolina Herrera orange cashmere sweater with silk cuffs and dress; Hermes techno zip moto jacket, black and white graffiti dress, and medor boots; Vintage deadstock Adolfo Saks fifth Avenue crotchet jacket and dress and bill blass wool looped jacket dress; Valentino rockstud mules; Collaboration Birkenstocks; and slip on sneakers



Your ability to mix all these different designers and pieces in your own way is so impressive. I always need to go through your photos more than once to see everything.  I find myself going through your posts and wish-listing some of the looks….


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @Christofle, @anniek20, @maxroxxherhandbags, @sf_newyorker, @diane278, for your generous compliments . The admiration is mutual


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Mornings in Paris with my picnic


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> @diane278 , I wear the same perforated slip on sneakers on hot days. I love them so much that I got a pair for my mom and my MIL  Great Minds think alike
> 
> View attachment 5406674
> View attachment 5406675
> View attachment 5406676
> View attachment 5406677
> View attachment 5406678
> View attachment 5406679
> View attachment 5406680
> View attachment 5406681
> View attachment 5406682
> View attachment 5406683
> View attachment 5406684
> View attachment 5406686
> 
> 
> Croc chaine d’Ancre bag; black box kelly longue; etoupe 30B ; craie mini Della cavalleria; picotin TGM; 25B sellier gold epsom
> 
> Chanel denim constellation jacket, short sleeved cardigan; satin base ball jersey; metallic charcoal jacket; navy boucle jacket; taupe espadrille mules; wolford blouse, tank shirt; dior cannage skirt; gaucho pants ; Alexander McQueen satin rosette jacket; dolce hand painted bamboo dress; short sleeved light gold jacket; Brunello cargo pants in khaki and charcoal, charcoal box pleat tulle cashmere skirt; light gunmetal metallic fishnet jacket; Carolina Herrera orange cashmere sweater with silk cuffs and dress; Hermes techno zip moto jacket, black and white graffiti dress, and medor boots; Vintage deadstock Adolfo Saks fifth Avenue crotchet jacket and dress and bill blass wool looped jacket dress; Valentino rockstud mules; Collaboration Birkenstocks; and slip on sneakers


I always love your chic action photos!! You look fab!!


----------



## 880

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mornings in Paris with my picnic
> View attachment 5407035


ADORE this pic! Love le Marais


----------



## edgar.kings

Waiting... waiting... waiting... at an Apple store to fix my phone with Monsieur Chevre. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And then shrimp cocktail for lunch!


----------



## boo1689




----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## SKT114

880 said:


> ADORE this pic! Love le Marais


Beautiful pic


----------



## 880

SKT114 said:


> Beautiful pic


@LovingTheOrange


----------



## tonkamama

A relax afternoon with my Craie B25.


----------



## WingNut

tonkamama said:


> A relax afternoon with my Craie B25.
> 
> View attachment 5407423


Beautiful!


----------



## 880

tonkamama said:


> A relax afternoon with my Craie B25.
> 
> View attachment 5407423


Love the entire ensemble! So relaxed and effortlessly chic! The earrings also look amazingly fabulous!


----------



## _Moravia_

tonkamama said:


> A relax afternoon with my Craie B25.
> 
> View attachment 5407423





880 said:


> Love the entire ensemble! So relaxed and effortlessly chic! The earrings also look amazingly fabulous!



Ditto @880's comments! What a fantastic look! Would you mind saying where your earrings are from - they look like they could be older Repossi? They're so cool.


----------



## Antje_MUC

Back 2 work with Birkin & „Birkinstocks“


----------



## tonkamama

_Moravia_ said:


> Ditto @880's comments! What a fantastic look! Would you mind saying where your earrings are from - they look like they could be older Repossi? They're so cool.


Thank you dear, my earrings are from Chloe in vintage gold, a pair of gold snakes.


----------



## Tykhe

tonkamama said:


> A relax afternoon with my Craie B25.
> 
> View attachment 5407423


Love the Chanel jacket!!! I should wear mine more.


----------



## Crapples

Cool Gal said:


> My stack today: Printed Clic H & Gambade Bracelet…
> 
> View attachment 5371430


Is this yellow or rose gold?


----------



## Maedi

Antje_MUC said:


> Back 2 work with Birkin & „Birkinstocks“
> View attachment 5408167


Lovely and I recognize that train.


----------



## diane278

Today I tried to take care of errands before the weekend when every place is packed…..
(loving my clutches again….)


----------



## balen.girl

Squirrel’s day out..


----------



## periogirl28

Out for lunch with DH at a 2 Michelin place. A dress which holds special memories for me, as I first wore it to meet the craftspeople at the FSH ateliers. Hermes total lewk!


----------



## tlamdang08

One ordinary day with K25, The Battery New-York scarf


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 336

Leaving work


----------



## Tina_Bina

Matching rghw


----------



## Prada Prince

Bimbling on Bond Street…


----------



## tinkerbell68

Out and about in Venice yesterday…last day of our trip.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

halzan kinda day


----------



## 880

It’s suddenly hot  so belts, accessories, and lightweight dresses.
The thicker CDC and thinner medor belt; the loewe obi belt, and a Lucien Pellat Finet leaf belt. A box kelly strap looped into my kelly longue wallet (bc the wallet is too big and too heavy to carry in my bags). Also 35B toile; 28 BBK retourne, brushed PHW; gold 25B sellier and custom anthracite metallic B30, brushed PHW, and gold 30B swift, brushed PHW, both by @docride.

chanel red boucle dress, cardigan, and black mesh hoodie dress; 

dior sweats; blue and red sundress, techno hoodie dress, and bucket hat;

Nili lotan white shirt dress; chanel espadrille mules, white leather Birkenstocks, and custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from duret.com. Horn glasses by Morganthal Frederics










View attachment 5409763


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 5407298
> View attachment 5407299


Still one of my all time fav SOs!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> A relax afternoon with my Craie B25.
> 
> View attachment 5407423


You look stunning as usual hun!


----------



## shrpthorn

@880 Love the obi belt (at least I think it's the obi belt). It's so cool & different.


----------



## Tykhe

Out to lunch with my brand new Kelly Nata.


----------



## Stansy

B31 in vert anis in bright sunshine


----------



## diane278

Decided to take my Sellier Evie out today. I‘m so used to carrying a TPM, or a clutch, that I now feel like I’m wearing a piece of luggage.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Decided to take my Sellier Evie out today. I‘m so used to carrying a TPM, or a clutch, that I now feel like I’m wearing a piece of luggage.
> 
> View attachment 5409930


But gorgeous luggage... and small enough that you don't need a porter!


----------



## pkwc2

My very first H bag (Evelyne 29 in blue nuit) with beach essentials in Aqaba.


----------



## loh

Birthday dinner for my DD.  
Me with rouge grenat K28.  DD has taken over the Moynat Gabrielle.  DS is towering over both of us.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

loh said:


> Birthday dinner for my DD.
> Me with rouge grenat K28.  DD has taken over the Moynat Gabrielle.  DS is towering over both of us.
> View attachment 5410557


How lovely! Happy birthday to your DD! (I have the same Valentinos in suede


----------



## pearlgrass

loh said:


> Birthday dinner for my DD.
> Me with rouge grenat K28.  DD has taken over the Moynat Gabrielle.  DS is towering over both of us.
> View attachment 5410557



Beautiful family pic   Love your K28 in Rouge Grenat w GHW


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Overstuffed Snow White at the Docs office with the twins ‍


----------



## Tasha1

what a comfortable bag, fits 2 umbrellas, a big beauty case and other stuff


----------



## boo1689

Israeli_Flava said:


> Still one of my all time fav SOs!


Awww thank you so much dear~ that means the world to me coming from a diva like you xoxoxox!!


----------



## diane278

My Sellier Evie earning her keep by carrying a couple of magazines we picked up at the bookstore…..


----------



## 880

Tasha1 said:


> what a comfortable bag, fits 2 umbrellas, a big beauty case and other stuff
> View attachment 5410684


Love a slouchy bolide! Love etoupe! Love your jacket! Hugs to you and your DH


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Birthday dinner for my DD.
> Me with rouge grenat K28.  DD has taken over the Moynat Gabrielle.  DS is towering over both of us.
> View attachment 5410557


Rouge grenat is my favorite red…..and Congratulations on having such a sophisticated daughter. The Moynat looks great on her.


----------



## tlamdang08

clic16 for errands today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



49 rose tamise


----------



## somadossi

880 said:


> It’s suddenly hot  so belts, accessories, and lightweight dresses.
> The thicker CDC and thinner medor belt; the loewe obi belt, and a Lucien Pellat Finet leaf belt. A box kelly strap looped into my kelly longue wallet (bc the wallet is too big and too heavy to carry in my bags). Also 35B toile; 28 BBK retourne, brushed PHW; gold 25B sellier and custom anthracite metallic B30, brushed PHW, and gold 30B swift, brushed PHW, both by @docride.
> 
> chanel red boucle dress, cardigan, and black mesh hoodie dress;
> 
> dior sweats; blue and red sundress, techno hoodie dress, and bucket hat;
> 
> Nili lotan white shirt dress; chanel espadrille mules, white leather Birkenstocks, and custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from duret.com. Horn glasses by Morganthal Frederics
> 
> View attachment 5409754
> View attachment 5409755
> View attachment 5409756
> View attachment 5409757
> View attachment 5409758
> View attachment 5409773
> View attachment 5409760
> View attachment 5409761
> View attachment 5409762
> View attachment 5409763
> View attachment 5409766
> View attachment 5409771


Looove the Loewe belt!!!!!  adorable!!!!


----------



## may3545

Obsessed with my croc blue electric. Shopping at Chanel.


----------



## Feliciter

Lunch with mini Lindy in Rose Mexico/Rouge Piment…Swift leather looking a bit bulgy in places after about 1.5 years…


----------



## bagsamplified

PrincessSoFear said:


> I'm not sure if this the right thread, but I just pairing my Pop H earrings with Mini Pop H earrings together, and I think it's cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268178


I know it's an old post, but THANK YOU for sharing this pic!! So cute with the Pop and Mini Pop together! I was looking at a Mini for myself and this is the first mod shot I've seen, plus size comparison! Enjoy!


----------



## jenngu

880 said:


> It’s suddenly hot  so belts, accessories, and lightweight dresses.
> The thicker CDC and thinner medor belt; the loewe obi belt, and a Lucien Pellat Finet leaf belt. A box kelly strap looped into my kelly longue wallet (bc the wallet is too big and too heavy to carry in my bags). Also 35B toile; 28 BBK retourne, brushed PHW; gold 25B sellier and custom anthracite metallic B30, brushed PHW, and gold 30B swift, brushed PHW, both by @docride.
> 
> chanel red boucle dress, cardigan, and black mesh hoodie dress;
> 
> dior sweats; blue and red sundress, techno hoodie dress, and bucket hat;
> 
> Nili lotan white shirt dress; chanel espadrille mules, white leather Birkenstocks, and custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from duret.com. Horn glasses by Morganthal Frederics
> 
> View attachment 5409754
> View attachment 5409755
> View attachment 5409756
> View attachment 5409757
> View attachment 5409758
> View attachment 5409773
> View attachment 5409760
> View attachment 5409761
> View attachment 5409762
> View attachment 5409763
> View attachment 5409766
> View attachment 5409771


You are so stylish.  I particularly love your frames!!


----------



## diane278

One of my favorite clutches at the Dr’s office…..

I carry very little these days:
card case, keys, mask, dental floss, chapstick & sunglasses.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

may3545 said:


> Obsessed with my croc blue electric. Shopping at Chanel.
> View attachment 5411502


I’m obsessed with it too! you look beautiful! I hope that you found fabulous stuff at chanel and will share pics!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Still makes my breath hitch.
~


The bag or (_that’s Mando on_) the mag?
.​


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my 1st HSS B. Happy Thursday y’all


----------



## Chrismin

3 graces scarf 
C18 
Echapee earrings 
Ready for our 6th grade grad dinner


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> 3 graces scarf
> C18
> Echapee earrings
> Ready for our 6th grade grad dinner
> View attachment 5412753



You look great!  Love the scarf with the dress.  Congrats to your grad!


----------



## PANda_USC

Birthday dinner for my bestie at AVERY (Michelin-starred spot in SF)! Thanks for letting me share, .


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> You look great!  Love the scarf with the dress.  Congrats to your grad!


Thank you !!


----------



## etoile de mer

diane278 said:


> My Sellier Evie earning her keep by carrying a couple of magazines we picked up at the bookstore…..
> 
> View attachment 5410824



Beautiful photo!


----------



## Four Tails

Some awkward walking shots so my husband wouldn’t catch me doing this.

Epopee sandals, one of my first Clic Clacs from the aughts, and one of the two Calvis I carry everyday.

Once summer weather kicks in, I live in Lilly Pulitzer until it’s time to wear black again.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Halzan 31 and triangle scarf on my way to sightseeing in my temporary country


----------



## 336




----------



## masanmasan

while waiting .....


----------



## bagsamplified

The Sea Surf and Fun Tarmac is way too fun and pretty to just keep for passport use. So, I've been using it as a single cardholder or wallet in other bags.

It works well so far! Instead of having my public transport card loose in a bigger compartment and having to fumble, or having to unzip and zip my usual wallet, I can just simply flip (gently) and slide out the card I need at the right time. There is definitely the risk that all the cards slip out, but that's why I keep inside a bag's inner compartment, or in a smaller bag where it wouldn't matter if cards did slip out, or just don't carry all by itself. And if you lie it along its spine, it is more secure.

You could also use a fabric case- even a Hermès dustbag, actually- to secure your cards inside if that helps.

I love that it doesn't have the brand name or letter all over it. Such a convert now


----------



## Hillychristie

Attended another beautiful wedding and we brought home the flowers...the pink peonies were mesmerising


----------



## diane278

Hillychristie said:


> Attended another beautiful wedding and we brought home the flowers...the pink peonies were mesmerising
> View attachment 5413660
> View attachment 5413661


The flowers, and your bag, do look beautiful, but you look pretty stunning yourself.  (i’d love to have a waist like yours again….)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## pasdedeux1

Staying dry while waiting for my husband at Home Depot.


(No idea why this is posting sideways)


----------



## Hillychristie

Thank you diane278 for your compliments   I wear this dress only on my slim days LOL


----------



## deb68nc

My first Hermes bag purchase ever!!! Introducing Constance 18 gold with ghw…I’m in love. Thanks for letting me share…it’s her first outing


----------



## Book Worm

deb68nc said:


> My first Hermes bag purchase ever!!! Introducing Constance 18 gold with ghw…I’m in love. Thanks for letting me share…it’s her first outing
> View attachment 5414104


Looking lovely!


----------



## haute okole

880 said:


> It’s suddenly hot  so belts, accessories, and lightweight dresses.
> The thicker CDC and thinner medor belt; the loewe obi belt, and a Lucien Pellat Finet leaf belt. A box kelly strap looped into my kelly longue wallet (bc the wallet is too big and too heavy to carry in my bags). Also 35B toile; 28 BBK retourne, brushed PHW; gold 25B sellier and custom anthracite metallic B30, brushed PHW, and gold 30B swift, brushed PHW, both by @docride.
> 
> chanel red boucle dress, cardigan, and black mesh hoodie dress;
> 
> dior sweats; blue and red sundress, techno hoodie dress, and bucket hat;
> 
> Nili lotan white shirt dress; chanel espadrille mules, white leather Birkenstocks, and custom hand stitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag from duret.com. Horn glasses by Morganthal Frederics
> 
> View attachment 5409754
> View attachment 5409755
> View attachment 5409756
> View attachment 5409757
> View attachment 5409758
> View attachment 5409773
> View attachment 5409760
> View attachment 5409761
> View attachment 5409762
> View attachment 5409763
> View attachment 5409766
> View attachment 5409771


Your pictures make me SO HAPPY!  That belt and white dress!


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> Your pictures make me SO HAPPY!  That belt and white dress!


Thank you so much for your kind words! Hugs


----------



## deb68nc

Book Worm said:


> Looking lovely!


Thank you! It’s such a special bag to me …your first always is


----------



## Book Worm

deb68nc said:


> Thank you! It’s such a special bag to me …your first always is


It absolutely is…!


----------



## A.Ali

KW2Go enjoying her trip on the Seine


----------



## Prada Prince

Enjoying a day out in Knightsbridge…


----------



## _Moravia_

tonkamama said:


> Thank you dear, my earrings are from Chloe in vintage gold, a pair of gold snakes.



Fabulous! Thank you @tonkamama.


----------



## WKN

I rarely do this but last Friday I decided to bring not one but three of my babies out to work - photo of them about to get into action! Note: nobody at the office care/know of H - very liberating when I realised this!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

336 said:


> View attachment 5413598


This is one great picture!


----------



## Beauty2c

loh said:


> Birthday dinner for my DD.
> Me with rouge grenat K28.  DD has taken over the Moynat Gabrielle.  DS is towering over both of us.
> View attachment 5410557


Beautiful colors of both K and Moynat.


----------



## loh

Not really "in action" per se as I'm home trying to finish some work before we pack and head out for a family trip, but I brought in a few of my babies to make the home office a happier place while I get my work done.  Is this just another attempt to procrastinate?  Perhaps, but I'd argue that it helps with motivation.   Hey, whatever it takes, right...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Not really "in action" per se as I'm home trying to finish some work before we pack and head out for a family trip, but I brought in a few of my babies to make the home office a happier place while I get my work done.  Is this just another attempt to procrastinate?  Perhaps, but I'd argue that it helps with motivation.   Hey, whatever it takes, right...
> 
> View attachment 5415107


I’d be willing to housesit and “walk them” for you while you’re away. I’d take them on all kinds of adventures….


----------



## tinkerbell68

loh said:


> Not really "in action" per se as I'm home trying to finish some work before we pack and head out for a family trip, but I brought in a few of my babies to make the home office a happier place while I get my work done.  Is this just another attempt to procrastinate?  Perhaps, but I'd argue that it helps with motivation.   Hey, whatever it takes, right...
> 
> View attachment 5415107


Your 'babies' are all stunning but I'm particularly enchanted by your red K...what color is it?


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> Your 'babies' are all stunning but I'm particularly enchanted by your red K...what color is it?



Thanks!  The red is rouge grenat.


----------



## loh

diane278 said:


> I’d be willing to housesit and “walk them” for you while you’re away. I’d take them on all kinds of adventures….



Deal!  I can just imagine their playdates and all the places they'd go with your beautiful clutches and your one of a kind B!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Off to a work dinner with Mosaique 17


----------



## diane278

loh said:


> Deal!  I can just imagine their playdates and all the places they'd go with your beautiful clutches and your one of a kind B!


Oops…I wasn’t clear. I’ll be using _your _bags….carrying them as though they were mine. I promise I’ll be careful.  Or  ???


----------



## periogirl28

Raining in London as usual. Equestrian jacket, my old trusty Craie Evie and Pegasus Pop sneakers.


----------



## undecided45

I got married this past Saturday and had the perfect backdrop for some mod shots today with the leftover flowers


----------



## Classy Collector

diane278 said:


> Decided to take my Sellier Evie out today. I‘m so used to carrying a TPM, or a clutch, that I now feel like I’m wearing a piece of luggage.
> 
> View attachment 5409930


Nice ensemble. P.S. We have the same bag strap. I believe you were the first nice member to make shoulder strap recommendation to me


----------



## tinkerbell68

undecided45 said:


> I got married this past Saturday and had the perfect backdrop for some mod shots today with the leftover flowers
> View attachment 5415347


Congratulations!


----------



## KristinS

LouiseCPH said:


> Off to a work dinner with Mosaique 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415317


I love the Mosaique!! How is it working for you?


----------



## sf_newyorker

*_•


I was not _there _the past weekend.



I was _here _training a youngling.



And to quote Master Luke Skywalker: “This is not going to go the way you think.”



For both twilly and youngling.




•_*​


----------



## LouiseCPH

KristinS said:


> I love the Mosaique!! How is it working for you?


The Mosaique is working well for me  It is of course small, but I like the shape and the different ways of wearing it (the option to double the strap). The closure/buckle works without much fuss, and well…it is just pretty


----------



## loh

LouiseCPH said:


> The Mosaique is working well for me  It is of course small, but I like the shape and the different ways of wearing it (the option to double the strap). The closure/buckle works without much fuss, and well…it is just pretty



I love my Mosaique 17.  It's one of my most used bags. Agreed, I love that it's just pretty and under the radar.


----------



## KristinS

LouiseCPH said:


> The Mosaique is working well for me  It is of course small, but I like the shape and the different ways of wearing it (the option to double the strap). The closure/buckle works without much fuss, and well…it is just pretty


Sooooo pretty!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> *_•
> View attachment 5415355
> 
> I was not _there _the past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5415354
> 
> I was _here _training a youngling.
> 
> View attachment 5415353
> 
> And to quote Master Luke Skywalker: “This is not going to go the way you think.”
> 
> View attachment 5415356
> 
> For both twilly and youngling.
> 
> View attachment 5415352
> 
> 
> •_*​



Awww, but he's sooo cute!!  The twilly looks good on him.


----------



## Caramelus

undecided45 said:


> I got married this past Saturday and had the perfect backdrop for some mod shots today with the leftover flowers
> View attachment 5415347


This photo is beautiful….. congratulations on your wedding and may your union be even more amazing


----------



## 880

undecided45 said:


> I got married this past Saturday and had the perfect backdrop for some mod shots today with the leftover flowers
> View attachment 5415347


Congrats On your special day! 

here, dior RTW from mainly 2020-2022, except for an older chanel dress (7th pic) and brunello rain jacket
(I’ve been trying to wear the plaid vest more before summer starts, with different skirts: puffer; navy twill; techno; shorts; striped dress. Plus, rockstud and birkenstock slides and slip on sneakers; chanel wooden sandals

25B gold sellier, PHW; tpm evelyn etain, phw; Black barenia B30, brushed phw


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> Congrats On your special day!
> 
> here, dior RTW from mainly 2020-2022, except for an older chanel dress (7th pic) and brunello rain jacket
> (I’ve been trying to wear the plaid vest more before summer starts, with different skirts: puffer; navy twill; techno; shorts; striped dress. Plus, rockstud and birkenstock slides and slip on sneakers; chanel wooden sandals
> 
> 25B gold sellier, PHW; tpm evelyn etain, phw; Black barenia B30, brushed phw
> View attachment 5415431
> View attachment 5415432
> View attachment 5415433
> View attachment 5415434
> View attachment 5415435
> View attachment 5415436
> View attachment 5415437
> View attachment 5415438
> View attachment 5415439


Love all the looks…& I really love your ring too in the 1st pic…very unique.


----------



## PANda_USC

Catch up with college friend before she moves to Hawaii. Rocking our bleu electrique B30's (hers is the croc one)!


----------



## eve27

undecided45 said:


> I got married this past Saturday and had the perfect backdrop for some mod shots today with the leftover flowers
> View attachment 5415347


Congratulations! Is this Gris T or etoupe?


----------



## Hillychristie

880 said:


> Congrats On your special day!
> 
> here, dior RTW from mainly 2020-2022, except for an older chanel dress (7th pic) and brunello rain jacket
> (I’ve been trying to wear the plaid vest more before summer starts, with different skirts: puffer; navy twill; techno; shorts; striped dress. Plus, rockstud and birkenstock slides and slip on sneakers; chanel wooden sandals
> 
> 25B gold sellier, PHW; tpm evelyn etain, phw; Black barenia B30, brushed phw
> View attachment 5415431
> View attachment 5415432
> View attachment 5415433
> View attachment 5415434
> View attachment 5415435
> View attachment 5415436
> View attachment 5415437
> View attachment 5415438
> View attachment 5415439


Love your birkin sellier. Is that Sesame?


----------



## diane278

Classy Collector said:


> Nice ensemble. P.S. We have the same bag strap. I believe you were the first nice member to make shoulder strap recommendation to me


I’m thinking of getting a smaller one in a coordinating color for my gold TPM.  I really like the way the white in the pattern lightens up the look during warmer weather.


----------



## phoenixfeather

In the car with my "girls"


----------



## 880

Book Worm said:


> Love all the looks…& I really love your ring too in the 1st pic…very unique


thank you! The ring is a double ring from the David yurman starburst collection


Hillychristie said:


> Love your birkin sellier. Is that Sesame?


Thank you! It’s gold epsom 

here is a closeup of the ring with Bulgari tubogas bracelet and a comparison of gold bags (next to. 30B gold swift)


----------



## Hillychristie

880 said:


> thank you! The ring is a double ring from the David yurman starburst collection
> 
> Thank you! It’s gold epsom
> 
> here is a closeup of the ring with Bulgari tubogas bracelet and a comparison of gold bags (next to. 30B gold swift)
> View attachment 5415680
> View attachment 5415681


Thanks for the comparison. Your gold birkin sure looked a lot lighter, maybe it's epsom.


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> thank you! *The ring is a double ring from the David yurman starburst collection*
> 
> Thank you! It’s gold epsom
> 
> here is a closeup of the ring with Bulgari tubogas bracelet and a comparison of gold bags (next to. 30B gold swift)
> View attachment 5415680
> View attachment 5415681


Thanks - Looks even lovelier up-close. Quite the statement piece


----------



## cali_to_ny

Train to the city with GP and a 70 silk for the office air conditioning.


----------



## mcpro

Giving some love to my B35 etoupe


----------



## Fixxi

880 said:


> thank you! The ring is a double ring from the David yurman starburst collection
> 
> Thank you! It’s gold epsom
> 
> here is a closeup of the ring with Bulgari tubogas bracelet and a comparison of gold bags (next to. 30B gold swift)
> View attachment 5415680
> View attachment 5415681


#goals    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> thank you! The ring is a double ring from the David yurman starburst collection
> 
> Thank you! It’s gold epsom
> 
> here is a closeup of the ring with Bulgari tubogas bracelet and a comparison of gold bags (next to. 30B gold swift)
> View attachment 5415680
> View attachment 5415681


What a lovely trim


----------



## Solday

Newest addition to my Hermes family, Kelly 25


----------



## Tonimichelle

undecided45 said:


> I got married this past Saturday and had the perfect backdrop for some mod shots today with the leftover flowers
> View attachment 5415347


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Tonimichelle

880 said:


> thank you! The ring is a double ring from the David yurman starburst collection
> 
> Thank you! It’s gold epsom
> 
> here is a closeup of the ring with Bulgari tubogas bracelet and a comparison of gold bags (next to. 30B gold swift)
> View attachment 5415680
> View attachment 5415681


My husband just walked into the kitchen as I was looking at this, pointed straight at the toile and Barenia / Swift (not sure which) B35 and went "Oooooh I like that". I agree with him, love it! (Although they're all absolutely gorgeous!)


----------



## periogirl28

A visit to DS's school just before Exeat, as he was fortunate to be awarded a prize. Hermes denim jacket, bag not shown.


----------



## undecided45

eve27 said:


> Congratulations! Is this Gris T or etoupe?


Thank you!  It’s Etoupe, but the purple really brought out the cooler undertones.


----------



## couturequeen

Old belt, new shoes.


----------



## aisham

2 visits to H , 2 birdies ..


----------



## 880

aisham said:


> 2 visits to H , 2 birdies ..
> 
> View attachment 5416140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416141


Adore your ostrich choices! And the macarons look lovely too! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Dupe Post - Scarf and In Action!

I was inspired when I saw the Doll Twilly used as a watch strap (@duggi84).  Here is a twilly used with FRED Force 10 bracelet.
	

		
			
		

		
	




ScarfBloke.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

WKN said:


> I rarely do this but last Friday I decided to bring not one but three of my babies out to work - photo of them about to get into action! Note: nobody at the office care/know of H - very liberating when I realised this!
> 
> View attachment 5414722


Please - what color is your B in the front ? Is that a dark blue or is it noir ?


----------



## Chanelandco

At H


----------



## Chanelandco

I was trying to find the perfect scarf for my SO. But as they say, it was already right in front of me. My favorite csgm PEF is a perfect match and the other two are not bad as well


----------



## WKN

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Please - what color is your B in the front ? Is that a dark blue or is it noir ?


Hello! Hello! It is bleu nuit, one of my most favourite H colour!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

B35 at Xfinity picking up a new modem. Glamorous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

We’re ready to run errands early…..before it’s gets to 100F


----------



## AlienaHermes

ItsPurseonal said:


> B35 at Xfinity picking up a new modem. Glamorous
> 
> View attachment 5416968


Oh the bag


----------



## carrie8

diane278 said:


> We’re ready to run errands early…..before it’s gets to 100F
> View attachment 5417005


I have to ask... does the chair hurts  ?


----------



## diane278

carrie8 said:


> I have to ask... does the chair hurts  ?


 
Yes!!!
If you sat on the tray that I left on the chair seat, I doubt you’d last long.


----------



## Mapoon

Throw back to last weekend using my lovely P22 having lunch on a rainy day. Love how Hermes leather colours look different in various lightly.


----------



## sheanabelle

Pico 18 + Oran out to dinner w/ my youngest boy.


----------



## iseebearbears

Completes my bummy look.  I love it.


----------



## Hillychristie

Out with Lindy this week. Happy weekend, tpf


----------



## 880

Hillychristie said:


> Out with Lindy this week. Happy weekend, tpf
> View attachment 5418138


Love your lindy, your hair, and your dress! You look fabulous


----------



## Mapoon

Beautiful Saturday pairing my marble doll twilly with my mini evelyn. Going to pick up some LEGO we ordered today.


----------



## Yodabest

Mapoon said:


> Beautiful Saturday pairing my marble doll twilly with my mini evelyn. Going to pick up some LEGO we ordered today.



Which Lego set?


----------



## Mapoon

PC1984 said:


> Which Lego set?


We picked up some poly bags, back to the future time machine, mclaren and my hubby’s birthday gift the latest Ferrari one   Other little investments hahah


----------



## Yodabest

Mapoon said:


> We picked up some poly bags, back to the future time machine, mclaren and my hubby’s birthday gift the latest Ferrari one   Other little investments hahah



ohh so fun! We are big into Lego here too. I just bought the starry night set that just came out!


----------



## Hillychristie

880 said:


> Love your lindy, your hair, and your dress! You look fabulous


Thank you for your compliments, you made my day 880


----------



## Rhl2987

Quick try on yesterday. The coat is so comfortable but the pattern and cut are not ideal. Very boxy.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in the London sun with my Chypres and freshly done nails… ;P


----------



## Helventara

Not where I normally take my K32 but this is just a pit stop for lunch.


----------



## Tonimichelle

iseebearbears said:


> Completes my bummy look.  I love it.


Love the Evie and the T Shirt


----------



## Tonimichelle

BVBookshop said:


> Not where I normally take my K32 but this is just a pit stop for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5418516


Your Kelly is gorgeous and that view is spectacular


----------



## chubstersmom

Taking my Evelyne out on it’s maiden voyage!


----------



## Solday

Taking my new Kelly 25 out


----------



## loh

BVBookshop said:


> Not where I normally take my K32 but this is just a pit stop for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5418516



Gorgeous picture all around.


----------



## somadossi

First coffee together with my 60 years young Kelly 32 back from her spa treatment


----------



## shermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5381505
> View attachment 5381506
> 
> Easter vacation. Haven’t used my little Garden Party in ages, the Twillies just happen to match the orchids in our room. The small Bride- a -Brac fits all the toiletries I need.


Hey @periogirl28 I love the Bride a Brac!! What size is this one?


----------



## newloveforH

With my rose azalee b25


----------



## periogirl28

shermes said:


> Hey @periogirl28 I love the Bride a Brac!! What size is this one?


Thanks I do too. This is the PM.


----------



## periogirl28

Out for Platinum Jubilee Afternoon Tea at Kensington Palace.


----------



## keirii

Brunch


----------



## couturequeen

Picotin 22 headed to lunch


----------



## Book Worm

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5419071
> 
> Out for Platinum Jubilee Afternoon Tea at Kensington Palace.


 So prefectly coordinated!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Book Worm said:


> So prefectly coordinated!


TU!


----------



## NervousNellie

A kid’s indoor play place is a totally normal place to take your Kelly right? It started raining so we were forced to do something indoors. Wasn’t really prepared…


----------



## Pampelmuse

Yesterday a little strole in town.


----------



## ouicestmoi

A colorful Sunday Funday


----------



## Xthgirl

couturequeen said:


> Picotin 22 headed to lunch



i like this color. Is this some sort of rouge color?


----------



## diane278

BVBookshop said:


> Not where I normally take my K32 but this is just a pit stop for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5418516


I keep returning to this photo, as there’s a restaurant in the mountains not too far from where I live (in California) with a very similar view.


----------



## couturequeen

htxgirl said:


> i like this color. Is this some sort of rouge color?


Yes, a bit of a chameleon in different lighting! It’s bordeaux.


----------



## balen.girl

Enjoying long weekend..


----------



## fabdiva

NervousNellie said:


> A kid’s indoor play place is a totally normal place to take your Kelly right? It started raining so we were forced to do something indoors. Wasn’t really prepared…


It's the perfect place for a Kelly.  That's why you have the shoulder strap. Lol.


----------



## bagsamplified

NervousNellie said:


> A kid’s indoor play place is a totally normal place to take your Kelly right? It started raining so we were forced to do something indoors. Wasn’t really prepared…


I love this so much. H belongs anywhere and everywhere!


----------



## bkclove

Out for family get together


----------



## tlamdang08

Mini Lindy went out for a weekend getaway trip


----------



## coreenmd

love her in this photo,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so sharing ☺️


----------



## candyapple15

relaxing coffee break.


----------



## Roe

While the hubbs pulled over to take pictures of his blue beauty that we were driving, I came out of the car and took a picture of my blue beauty as well.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro




----------



## audreylita

somadossi said:


> First coffee together with my 60 years young Kelly 32 back from her spa treatment


I had to do a double take, your bag looks exactly like my Kelly circa 1963.  Honestly exactly the same.   Yours looks amazing!


----------



## somadossi

audreylita said:


> I had to do a double take, your bag looks exactly like my Kelly circa 1963.  Honestly exactly the same.   Yours looks amazing!


Thank you!! Yes, timeless  beauties


----------



## Solday

Attending Dior party with my B 25 verso and premier sandals


----------



## thanks sixx

Hot last Sunday in Carolina !   Ms. K and I went out for adult beverages


----------



## Pampelmuse

Solday said:


> Attending Dior party with my B 25 verso and premier sandals
> View attachment 5421066


Hej! Jag med. Love your bag.


----------



## iamyumi

So many eye candies in this thread! My B25’s maiden voyage today, with H t-shirt, belt, watch and bracelet


----------



## Kimina

loh said:


> Not really "in action" per se as I'm home trying to finish some work before we pack and head out for a family trip, but I brought in a few of my babies to make the home office a happier place while I get my work done.  Is this just another attempt to procrastinate?  Perhaps, but I'd argue that it helps with motivation.   Hey, whatever it takes, right...
> 
> View attachment 5415107


I would get distracted by all the eye candy  ! Love it!


----------



## LucyBob

iamyumi said:


> So many eye candies in this thread! My B25’s maiden voyage today, with H t-shirt, belt, watch and bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421229


Stunning!! Love love the entire outfit!!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## cali_to_ny

Studded Santorini Sandals - really liking them with the BV!


----------



## AT032515

Using my new marble silk twilly


----------



## fabdiva

cali_to_ny said:


> Studded Santorini Sandals - really liking them with the BV!
> 
> View attachment 5422157
> View attachment 5422159
> View attachment 5422160


Love the whole look!  That Jodie is going to make me break my ban!


----------



## diane278

We needed an avocado….


----------



## Caramelus

diane278 said:


> We needed an avocado….
> 
> View attachment 5423273



that's a Wegman's shopping cart ....


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bagsamplified

diane278 said:


> We needed an avocado….
> 
> View attachment 5423273


Is that a grey Evelyne? So beautiful! I'm really into grey bags now


----------



## diane278

Caramelus said:


> that's a Wegman's shopping cart ....


I was at Whole Foods Market….perhaps both stores use the same styles? We don’t have Wegman‘s here so I can’t really say….


----------



## diane278

bagsamplified said:


> Is that a grey Evelyne? So beautiful! I'm really into grey bags now


Thank you! Yes….it’s Etain. I wear lots of gray….including bags, clothing and my hair.


----------



## BreezyE

Brand new, wearing around the house


----------



## Crapples

BreezyE said:


> Brand new, wearing around the house
> 
> View attachment 5423439


What size is this? Gorgeous!


----------



## ANN-11




----------



## BreezyE

Crapples said:


> What size is this? Gorgeous!


Thank you!! It's a 29, etoupe.  I am 5'9 for reference.


----------



## Logic

Marble silk twilly on mini lindy handle.

excuse my poor bow tie skills


----------



## bagsamplified

Logic said:


> Marble silk twilly on mini lindy handle.
> 
> excuse my poor bow tie skills
> 
> View attachment 5423456


Looks beautiful together! Well done


----------



## chubstersmom

tlamdang08 said:


> Mini Lindy went out for a weekend getaway trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419496


It’s beautiful!  Is that framboise color?


----------



## tlamdang08

chubstersmom said:


> It’s beautiful!  Is that framboise color?


It is Rouge de Coeur, I think


----------



## edgar.kings

Boarding shortly…


----------



## bunnyNwife

Having a quick drink while waiting for my girl..


----------



## diane278

It’s supposed to be 104F here today. I do *not *like being out in the heat. So, in an effort to survive the sweat fest that may be coming my way, I’m doing my errands early, in hope that I’ll be back home in an hour.


----------



## sheanabelle

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 5423449


 Im in love, what color is this??


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boomer1234

Little b25 finally out for dinner after a long hiatus in my closet


----------



## sf_newyorker

-.-


“Bold initiative of the day: Lead, not follow, Mom into H.”



“Casually sniff *_I mean plant* _wishlist items in Mom’s head.”



“Sip Evian after an arduous hour of sniffing.”



“Mission accomplished. Mom thinks she wants what’s in the boxes. Nope. They’ll soon be mine.”
.-.​


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about for lunch with my Chypres and Rodeo PM.


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## WKN

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5424252
> View attachment 5424253


May I ask what colour is this KP, please? It's divine!


----------



## JeanGranger

WKN said:


> May I ask what colour is this KP, please? It's divine!


Jaune Ambre


----------



## sheanabelle

Paris a month ago. K32 in cuivre


----------



## newloveforH

First time bringing my black box k28 out for dinner tonight. Celebrating my bday in advanced with my DH. She’s so gorgeous.


----------



## Caramelus

newloveforH said:


> First time bringing my black box k28 out for dinner tonight. Celebrating my bday in advanced with my DH. She’s so gorgeous.


Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Preppy and Peppy with my 32MM Belt Kit and Chypres…


----------



## ANN-11

sheanabelle said:


> Im in love, what color is this??


Sorry for my late response, it’s 
Etoupe


----------



## lilmonkey

Just got back from a wedding and this was too pretty not to post!

Was generous and let a drunk young wedding guest who was so excited to see a Birkin irl take pics wearing the B30 Feu. She’ll be pleasantly surprised when she looks at her camera pics the next day.


----------



## _gelato_

Getting a tea with Miss B30.


----------



## Book Worm

lilmonkey said:


> Just got back from a wedding and this was too pretty not to post!
> 
> Was generous and let a drunk young wedding guest who was so excited to see a Birkin irl take pics wearing the B30 Feu. She’ll be pleasantly surprised when she looks at her camera pics the next day.


Such a pretty pic!


----------



## LouiseCPH

So Kelly 22 and 90 cm scarf  ‘A Summer’s Day’


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MsRuckus

On the boat leaving our resort in Bora Bora after the most magical trip imaginable.


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## tinkerbell68

MsRuckus said:


> On the boat leaving our resort in Bora Bora after the most magical trip imaginable.
> 
> View attachment 5424985


Your B is…wow! Just wow! The setting looks stunning too


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in the park with my gold 32MM belt kit with brushed gold hardware…


----------



## DrTr

Been awhile since I posted here. Love everyone’s pieces. I had an appointment and while “marinating” (exam rooms warm during heat wave) as the doc put it when she came in, to amuse myself pics were necessary. I am still head over heels for my Bleu Frida Evelyne shown here with a 45 Electrique silk!  H and their color never ceases to amaze me.  Shoes are custom Converse I created for Pride (and my evey turned out way brighter tho my shoes are insanely colorful!). All the nurses I’ve know for a long time clustered around my shoes and I thought but my bleu beauty!


----------



## gi201




----------



## LovingTheOrange

really love these culottes and sandals! View from the hotel in Saint Tropez


----------



## sf_newyorker

•_~



No monkey business tomorrow.



The bag, the 20-week-old kid, and I are working from the office.



Stars above help us.
*​


----------



## hakyugyu

Admiring my swift etoupe kelly while quarantining at home


----------



## saesak

gi201 said:


> View attachment 5425812


It’s truly a beauty! May I know the color please?


----------



## gi201

Thank you. It’s Blue Celeste


----------



## mcwee

First time with new scarf ring


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> •_~
> 
> View attachment 5426049
> 
> No monkey business tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5426055
> 
> The bag, the 20-week-old kid, and I are working from the office.
> 
> View attachment 5426048
> 
> Stars above help us.
> *​


LOVE LOVE this!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Miss_K

Slightly more attractive surroundings this time - P18 out for an evening stroll about town!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

It’s been a while posting on this forum..sharing my love for etoupe


----------



## mcpro

waited for the etoupe color Oran for ages


----------



## sf_newyorker

880 said:


> LOVE LOVE this!


----------



## undecided45

eternallove4bag said:


> It’s been a while posting on this forum..sharing my love for etoupe
> View attachment 5427045


LOVE this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

undecided45 said:


> LOVE this!


Thank you so much @undecided45


----------



## eternallove4bag

mcpro said:


> waited for the etoupe color Oran for ages
> 
> View attachment 5427055


Beautiful! We were twinning with our mutual love for etoupe today @mcpro


----------



## jellyfred

mcpro said:


> walking the streets of Paris..
> 
> View attachment 5406535


They are lovely! I wanted this pair of oz but failed to find one..


----------



## mcpro

jellyfred said:


> They are lovely! I wanted this pair of oz but failed to find one..


Thank you !! and they are very comfortable too.


----------



## mcpro

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! We were twinning with our mutual love for etoupe today @mcpro


 yaasss!!! love ❤️ it !!  glad they brought back the color .. ❤️ your etoupe collection !


----------



## ANN-11

The Galleria Houston, TX


----------



## mcpro




----------



## decorox

somadossi said:


> First coffee together with my 60 years young Kelly 32 back from her spa treatment


You've inspired me to bring my 60+ vintage out for some sunshine... I'm usually too worried she'll freak out with this modern air. HAH!


----------



## fabdiva

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 5427519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Galleria Houston, TX


Love love love the espadrilles. I’ll be picking mine up this weekend! I’m also in Houston.


----------



## 880

30B vach liegee, graymetallic, Brushed HW by @docride; gold TGM picotin; 30B etoupe phw; matte finish croc chaine d’ancre, by @docride; 35 Trim II, PHW; TPM etain evelyn; 25B gold, sellier;  H CDC belt; H techo moto zip jacket; H chaine d’ancre knit dress

brunello dress; dior tie dye jacket; houndstooth jacket; leopard silk taffeta bar; striped t shirt; leather mini;  short sleeved techno jacket; under the sea dress; bucket hat; dior act one sandals; birkenstock slip on sneakers, valentino mules
Chanel and Geoffrey Beene black and white jacket and vintage baby doll dress; chanel red boucle dress; Eileen fisher dress, vuori shorts, dior around the world embroidery LD


----------



## haute okole

@880!  OMG your Silver Birkin!  One recently sold in LA for $275K!  Do not bring that out west, as gorgeous as that is.  What dress are you wearing in #6? Gorgeous and your Maganda legs!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> @880!  OMG your Silver Birkin!  One recently sold in LA for $275K!  Do not bring that out west, as gorgeous as that is.  What dress are you wearing in #6? Gorgeous and your Maganda legs!


awwwh, thank you so much! #6 is a vintage Geoffrey Beene baby doll dress from eBay . Seems unworn, possibly deadstock. the fabric is really cool. 275K is crazy lol. Was it covered in diamonds . I also have a 35B Togo in a metallic charcoal, brushed phw. the 30B  is a Covid summer discounted 30B from a Japanese reseller that I picked up for 5K USD. Structurally sound, but with darkened handles. @docride lightened the handles and we decided to have fun with the custom color. . . Also, a matte croc chaine d’ancre by @docride (it was originally very shiny croc, see last pic) . These are fun art bag projects lol
looking forward to next month


----------



## Fixxi

880 said:


> 30B vach liegee, graymetallic, Brushed HW by @docride; gold TGM picotin; 30B etoupe phw; matte finish croc chaine d’ancre, by @docride; 35 Trim II, PHW; TPM etain evelyn; 25B gold, sellier;  H CDC belt; H techo moto zip jacket; H chaine d’ancre knit dress
> 
> brunello dress; dior tie dye jacket; houndstooth jacket; leopard silk taffeta bar; striped t shirt; leather mini;  short sleeved techno jacket; under the sea dress; bucket hat; dior act one sandals; birkenstock slip on sneakers, valentino mules
> Chanel and Geoffrey Beene black and white jacket and vintage baby doll dress; chanel red boucle dress; Eileen fisher dress, vuori shorts, dior around the world embroidery LD
> View attachment 5427643
> View attachment 5427644
> View attachment 5427645
> View attachment 5427646
> View attachment 5427647
> View attachment 5427648
> View attachment 5427659
> View attachment 5427651
> View attachment 5427672
> View attachment 5427653
> View attachment 5427654
> View attachment 5427671


That bomber jacket from the third pic


----------



## haute okole

5k!  I am dying!    I am using my first TPF emoji for that one and no diamonds on the $275k metallic Birkin.  Me too!  Can’t wait & so excited!

Feeding ostriches near Solvang!


----------



## fitri_hamzah

TGIF


----------



## masanmasan

haute okole said:


> 5k!  I am dying!    I am using my first TPF emoji for that one and no diamonds on the $275k metallic Birkin.  Me too!  Can’t wait & so excited!
> 
> Feeding ostriches near Solvang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427728



Nice B ! and Solvang  this reminds me of Bling Empire Kevin and Kim Lee trip


----------



## eternallove4bag

mcpro said:


> yaasss!!! love ❤ it !!  glad they brought back the color .. ❤ your etoupe collection !


Right? I was bummed out when I missed getting the etoupe oasis when I first started with Hermes. At the time I was not into etoupe at all but it’s one of those colors that grows on you and by the time I had jumped on that bandwagon, Hermes had phased out the etoupe oasis! I feel that this shade though is even more perfect than what they did the last round.


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> 30B vach liegee, graymetallic, Brushed HW by @docride; gold TGM picotin; 30B etoupe phw; matte finish croc chaine d’ancre, by @docride; 35 Trim II, PHW; TPM etain evelyn; 25B gold, sellier;  H CDC belt; H techo moto zip jacket; H chaine d’ancre knit dress
> 
> brunello dress; dior tie dye jacket; houndstooth jacket; leopard silk taffeta bar; striped t shirt; leather mini;  short sleeved techno jacket; under the sea dress; bucket hat; dior act one sandals; birkenstock slip on sneakers, valentino mules
> Chanel and Geoffrey Beene black and white jacket and vintage baby doll dress; chanel red boucle dress; Eileen fisher dress, vuori shorts, dior around the world embroidery LD
> View attachment 5427643
> View attachment 5427644
> View attachment 5427645
> View attachment 5427646
> View attachment 5427647
> View attachment 5427648
> View attachment 5427659
> View attachment 5427651
> View attachment 5427672
> View attachment 5427653
> View attachment 5427654
> View attachment 5427671


You know I love your style @880


----------



## eternallove4bag

fitri_hamzah said:


> View attachment 5427742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF


I love how your beautiful B matches with your blouse @fitri_hamzah


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> 30B vach liegee, graymetallic, Brushed HW by @docride; gold TGM picotin; 30B etoupe phw; matte finish croc chaine d’ancre, by @docride; 35 Trim II, PHW; TPM etain evelyn; 25B gold, sellier;  H CDC belt; H techo moto zip jacket; H chaine d’ancre knit dress
> 
> brunello dress; dior tie dye jacket; houndstooth jacket; leopard silk taffeta bar; striped t shirt; leather mini;  short sleeved techno jacket; under the sea dress; bucket hat; dior act one sandals; birkenstock slip on sneakers, valentino mules
> Chanel and Geoffrey Beene black and white jacket and vintage baby doll dress; chanel red boucle dress; Eileen fisher dress, vuori shorts, dior around the world embroidery LD
> View attachment 5427643
> View attachment 5427644
> View attachment 5427645
> View attachment 5427646
> View attachment 5427647
> View attachment 5427648
> View attachment 5427659
> View attachment 5427651
> View attachment 5427672
> View attachment 5427653
> View attachment 5427654
> View attachment 5427671


Fabulous as always!  I’m just catching up on this thread and love the other looks you posted earlier as well!


----------



## jp824

Just picked up this sweater but my teen  got it first


Some action pics


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> 5k!  I am dying!    I am using my first TPF emoji for that one and no diamonds on the $275k metallic Birkin.  Me too!  Can’t wait & so excited!
> 
> Feeding ostriches near Solvang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427728


Love the emoji, thank you! You look amazing! Love your B! And the ostriches look happy! Hugs


----------



## 880

@eternallove4bag thank you! The feeling is entirely mutual  



jp824 said:


> Just picked up this sweater but my teen  got it first
> View attachment 5427840
> 
> Some action pics
> 
> View attachment 5427841
> View attachment 5427842


Thank you so much! I love all your outfits and pics! And happy to be twins on the six motif  A looks amazing in your sweater! You could get another and be sweater twins! am also admiring your deal of a CD tulle skirt ! Safe travels! Hugs


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> @eternallove4bag thank you! The feeling is entirely mutual
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I love all your outfits and pics! And happy to be twins on the six motif  A looks amazing in your sweater! You could get another and be sweater twins! am also admiring your deal of a CD tulle skirt ! Safe travels! Hugs


Thanks!  A has borrowing privileges…lol.


----------



## sf_newyorker

•
It’s somewhat obvious that I’m a fan of H and Star Wars.



But I’ve been an unwavering hometown San Francisco/Bay Area sports fan since I was in child-sized Mary Jane shoes. Congrats to my Dub Nation - 4 time NBA champs!
​


----------



## Caramelus

880 said:


> 30B vach liegee, graymetallic, Brushed HW by @docride; gold TGM picotin; 30B etoupe phw; matte finish croc chaine d’ancre, by @docride; 35 Trim II, PHW; TPM etain evelyn; 25B gold, sellier;  H CDC belt; H techo moto zip jacket; H chaine d’ancre knit dress
> 
> brunello dress; dior tie dye jacket; houndstooth jacket; leopard silk taffeta bar; striped t shirt; leather mini;  short sleeved techno jacket; under the sea dress; bucket hat; dior act one sandals; birkenstock slip on sneakers, valentino mules
> Chanel and Geoffrey Beene black and white jacket and vintage baby doll dress; chanel red boucle dress; Eileen fisher dress, vuori shorts, dior around the world embroidery LD
> View attachment 5427643
> View attachment 5427644
> View attachment 5427645
> View attachment 5427646
> View attachment 5427647
> View attachment 5427648
> View attachment 5427659
> View attachment 5427651
> View attachment 5427672
> View attachment 5427653
> View attachment 5427654
> View attachment 5427671


@880 Wow you have a beautiful style and closet to die for !!!!! Love seeing your posts


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## textilegirl

880 said:


> 30B vach liegee, graymetallic, Brushed HW by @docride; gold TGM picotin; 30B etoupe phw; matte finish croc chaine d’ancre, by @docride; 35 Trim II, PHW; TPM etain evelyn; 25B gold, sellier;  H CDC belt; H techo moto zip jacket; H chaine d’ancre knit dress
> 
> brunello dress; dior tie dye jacket; houndstooth jacket; leopard silk taffeta bar; striped t shirt; leather mini;  short sleeved techno jacket; under the sea dress; bucket hat; dior act one sandals; birkenstock slip on sneakers, valentino mules
> Chanel and Geoffrey Beene black and white jacket and vintage baby doll dress; chanel red boucle dress; Eileen fisher dress, vuori shorts, dior around the world embroidery LD
> View attachment 5427643
> View attachment 5427644
> View attachment 5427645
> View attachment 5427646
> View attachment 5427647
> View attachment 5427648
> View attachment 5427659
> View attachment 5427651
> View attachment 5427672
> View attachment 5427653
> View attachment 5427654
> View attachment 5427671


Always inspiring


----------



## textilegirl

sf_newyorker said:


> •
> It’s somewhat obvious that I’m a fan of H and Star Wars.
> 
> View attachment 5427899
> 
> But I’ve been an unwavering hometown San Francisco/Bay Area sports fan since I was in child-sized Mary Jane shoes. Congrats to my Dub Nation - 4 time NBA champs!
> ​


Gotta give it up to Steph and the boys but it was a fun ride on the Green Team bus.


----------



## eternallove4bag

jp824 said:


> Just picked up this sweater but my teen  got it first
> View attachment 5427840
> 
> Some action pics
> 
> View attachment 5427841
> View attachment 5427842


I love the sweater @jp824


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> awwwh, thank you so much! #6 is a vintage Geoffrey Beene baby doll dress from eBay . Seems unworn, possibly deadstock. the fabric is really cool. 275K is crazy lol. Was it covered in diamonds . I also have a 35B Togo in a metallic charcoal, brushed phw. the 30B  is a Covid summer discounted 30B from a Japanese reseller that I picked up for 5K USD. Structurally sound, but with darkened handles. @docride lightened the handles and we decided to have fun with the custom color. . . Also, a matte croc chaine d’ancre by @docride (it was originally very shiny croc, see last pic) . These are fun art bag projects lol
> looking forward to next month
> 
> View attachment 5427677
> View attachment 5427690
> View attachment 5427688
> View attachment 5427695
> View attachment 5427697
> View attachment 5427701
> View attachment 5427703



Everything you are modeling is exquisite, as always!


----------



## 880

Thank you so much, @textilegirl , @Caramelus, @WingNut


----------



## bagsamplified

jp824 said:


> Just picked up this sweater but my teen  got it first
> View attachment 5427840
> 
> Some action pics
> 
> View attachment 5427841
> View attachment 5427842


I love that sweater! Looks awesome!


----------



## Mapoon

It’s been a short and busy week so I’m so glad we finally got to the weekend.Looking forward to spending time with my little family. Wishing you all a great weekend!  Finally using my beautiful calvi duo verso and wearing my behapi today!


----------



## phoenixfeather

Adjusting my colors to the warm and sunny weather today, but I have to iron my shirt first. 
Bleu lin watch band, bleu pale Evelyne and Un Jardin en Méditerrane.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

sf_newyorker said:


> •
> It’s somewhat obvious that I’m a fan of H and Star Wars.
> 
> View attachment 5427899
> 
> But I’ve been an unwavering hometown San Francisco/Bay Area sports fan since I was in child-sized Mary Jane shoes. Congrats to my Dub Nation - 4 time NBA champs!
> ​


Love this and love the dubs!


----------



## phoenixfeather

Out and about running errands


----------



## minami

With b25 in VCA ❤️


----------



## Helventara

Cold chocolate break to beat the heat wave today.


----------



## mularice

Out and about with B30 today.


----------



## 880

BVBookshop said:


> Cold chocolate break to beat the heat wave today.
> 
> View attachment 5429161


Lovely, but where is the chocolate


----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> Lovely, but where is the chocolate


Here it is!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

Barenia Aline goes to the grocery store……


----------



## Kmazz39

mcpro said:


> waited for the etoupe color Oran for ages
> 
> View attachment 5427055


Yes! I scored a pair on the website last week. After 5 years of searching I have a pair to match my Etoupe Evelyne


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> awwwh, thank you so much! #6 is a vintage Geoffrey Beene baby doll dress from eBay . Seems unworn, possibly deadstock. the fabric is really cool. 275K is crazy lol. Was it covered in diamonds . I also have a 35B Togo in a metallic charcoal, brushed phw. the 30B  is a Covid summer discounted 30B from a Japanese reseller that I picked up for 5K USD. Structurally sound, but with darkened handles. @docride lightened the handles and we decided to have fun with the custom color. . . Also, a matte croc chaine d’ancre by @docride (it was originally very shiny croc, see last pic) . These are fun art bag projects lol
> looking forward to next month
> 
> View attachment 5427677
> View attachment 5427690
> View attachment 5427688
> View attachment 5427695
> View attachment 5427697
> View attachment 5427701
> View attachment 5427703


5k!!!! 
OMG!!! those were the days.... I love the metallic Birkins so much and you by the way have amazing legs!!
I dont know if I'm more in awe (and envy) of your bags or your slim shapely legs!


----------



## edgar.kings

For Jurassic World premiere


----------



## fabdiva

edgar.kings said:


> For Jurassic World premiere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429524


First, the bag is gorgeous.  More importantly, how was the movie?!  My son wants to see it.


----------



## edgar.kings

fabdiva said:


> First, the bag is gorgeous.  More importantly, how was the movie?!  My son wants to see it.


Aw thank you! Though the film has some mixed reviews from critics, I believe it’s a great movie for the whole family to see! Just a fun entertaining action packed film to spend a good afternoon with. But I’d have to admit, my mum took me to see Jurassic Park 3 almost two decades ago, and some of the jump scares kind of scared me for a long time after... Somehow I’m now a big fan of the franchise  as it now reminds me of the time I spent with my mum.


----------



## Prada Prince

Shoe shopping with my 32MM gold belt kit… 



Pulled the trigger on these fun Birkenstocks!


----------



## fabdiva

edgar.kings said:


> Aw thank you! Though the film has some mixed reviews from critics, I believe it’s a great movie for the whole family to see! Just a fun entertaining action packed film to spend a good afternoon with. But I’d have to admit, my mum took me to see Jurassic Park 3 almost two decades ago, and some of the jump scares kind of scared me for a long time after... Somehow I’m now a big fan of the franchise  as it now reminds me of the time I spent with my mum.


Thanks so much for the review.  I'm a big fan of the franchise and can't wait to see it!!


----------



## fabdiva

Prada Prince said:


> Shoe shopping with my 32MM gold belt kit…
> 
> View attachment 5429576
> 
> Pulled the trigger on these fun Birkenstocks!
> View attachment 5429577


Man I would love to go shopping with you!!


----------



## Prada Prince

fabdiva said:


> Man I would love to go shopping with you!!


The feeling’s mutual!


----------



## carlinha

It's been a really long time since I bought a CDC, my first Hermes love  I nearly died when I saw this beauty at my store the other day !

It's my first CROCODILE (NILO) CDC (most are gator skin) in the most amazing matte finish called Boreal Satine, color is Jaune Citron ~ the happiest most cheerful color. If you look closely, you can see the pores in each scale signifying it is Croc and not Gator.

Here paired with my Soufre epsom B and Jaune Curcuma Oasis sandals. This is most definitely in my all time Top 5 CDCs


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally got to use my new Rodeo Pegase PM (Craie/Vert Cyprès/Mauve Sylvestre) when I was moseying around Knightsbridge and Bond Street today… 

Ended up with a new teal tee from the Kenzo sale, which I think will go well with Mr Birkin…


----------



## tadhana

Heading out


----------



## mularice

Weather was weird in London today.
B30 with Twilly and 3 H bangles.
Had dinner at Harry’s La Dolce Vita next to Harrods.


----------



## Roe

Enjoying my new beauties till the wind  blew my new hat right into the lake and if it werent for a couple in a Kayak retrieving it, I would have probably jumped in to get it hahahahah


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## Ladybaga

carlinha said:


> It's been a really long time since I bought a CDC, my first Hermes love  I nearly died when I saw this beauty at my store the other day !
> 
> It's my first CROCODILE (NILO) CDC (most are gator skin) in the most amazing matte finish called Boreal Satine, color is Jaune Citron ~ the happiest most cheerful color. If you look closely, you can see the pores in each scale signifying it is Croc and not Gator.
> 
> Here paired with my Soufre epsom B and Jaune Curcuma Oasis sandals. This is most definitely in my all time Top 5 CDCs
> 
> View attachment 5429741
> View attachment 5429742
> View attachment 5429743


Hi carlinha!
So great to see your posts again! Your b and cdc are pure sunshine!! (I am honored to be your little sis.... I have the CdC 24 in these specs. The satin texture of the croc is so dreamy!) Have a great week and congrats on your gorgeous arm candy!!


----------



## carlinha

Ladybaga said:


> Hi carlinha!
> So great to see your posts again! Your b and cdc are pure sunshine!! (I am honored to be your little sis.... I have the CdC 24 in these specs. The satin texture of the croc is so dreamy!) Have a great week and congrats on your gorgeous arm candy!!


It's so good to see you on here!  Agree, it's truly dreamy!  Enjoy your sunshine too


----------



## Ljlj

Shopping at Sephora with Halzan 25 and Oz mules


----------



## phoenixfeather

carlinha said:


> It's been a really long time since I bought a CDC, my first Hermes love  I nearly died when I saw this beauty at my store the other day !
> 
> It's my first CROCODILE (NILO) CDC (most are gator skin) in the most amazing matte finish called Boreal Satine, color is Jaune Citron ~ the happiest most cheerful color. If you look closely, you can see the pores in each scale signifying it is Croc and not Gator.
> 
> Here paired with my Soufre epsom B and Jaune Curcuma Oasis sandals. This is most definitely in my all time Top 5 CDCs
> 
> View attachment 5429741
> View attachment 5429742
> View attachment 5429743


OMG! So beautiful. I'm dying.


----------



## Mapoon

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 5429985


I love your scarf! It looks so soft and comfy! Great colour for outfits!


----------



## 336

Something to get me through dreary mornings


----------



## Prada Prince

carlinha said:


> It's been a really long time since I bought a CDC, my first Hermes love  I nearly died when I saw this beauty at my store the other day !
> 
> It's my first CROCODILE (NILO) CDC (most are gator skin) in the most amazing matte finish called Boreal Satine, color is Jaune Citron ~ the happiest most cheerful color. If you look closely, you can see the pores in each scale signifying it is Croc and not Gator.
> 
> Here paired with my Soufre epsom B and Jaune Curcuma Oasis sandals. This is most definitely in my all time Top 5 CDCs
> 
> View attachment 5429741
> View attachment 5429742
> View attachment 5429743


Honestly, your ensemble is such a ray of sunshine! Love it!


----------



## coloradolvr

Off to a Father's Day BBQ.  I may have taken the blue/green outfit to an extreme!


----------



## diane278

coloradolvr said:


> Off to a Father's Day BBQ.  I may have taken the blue/green outfit to an extreme!
> 
> View attachment 5430323


I love it!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## mcpro

dp


----------



## coloradolvr

diane278 said:


> I love it!


Thank you!!


----------



## Muffin_Top




----------



## littleblackbag

Prune Evelyne on a Lyme green chair! I love using my Evelyne for travels. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
And a bad mod pic!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## bkclove

Fumizuki said:


> Nice B ! and Solvang  this reminds me of Bling Empire Kevin and Kim Lee trip


I immediately thought of Bling Empire too...Hahaha


----------



## sheanabelle

Mapoon said:


> I love your scarf! It looks so soft and comfy! Great colour for outfits!


It is! First time wearing it yesterday, it was perfect, not overly warm and definitely cozy!


----------



## Yodabest

Stopping for a rest


----------



## A.Ali

Our watch club special edition watch with a custom strap enjoying a cup of coffee


----------



## phoenixfeather

coloradolvr said:


> Off to a Father's Day BBQ.  I may have taken the blue/green outfit to an extreme!
> 
> View attachment 5430323


Is this blue jean?


----------



## Hedgehog101

Chilipadi said:


> My interior designer helped took some shots of the house, and this is one of them - showcasing the beauty of the scarf. I did a LED backing display, and on the advise of lovely TPF, decided to use the Hermes scarf hanging system instead of framing it up. My entrance walkway sparks joy whenever I enter my home. ❤️


Omg! I am looking into this system as well. May I ask how did you do the LED backing display? It's beautiful!!


----------



## Solday

Out with miss B


----------



## sheanabelle

Shawl w/ a tee for this weird June weather


----------



## Book Worm

sheanabelle said:


> Shawl w/ a tee for this weird June weather
> View attachment 5432672


Loving your yellow OP too


----------



## lianedy

My rose gold gamma belt in Etoupe/Jaune Ambre combo


----------



## ardenp

Summer shopping at Costco!


----------



## Pampelmuse

On my way to work. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Hillychristie

Sharing the infamous crazy milkshake with my dear son....


----------



## loh

Lunch after a quick visit.


----------



## diane278

Lunch with a friend (& my little Aline)….


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Out & about with my kelly pochette. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Chrismin

Love !! 





loh said:


> Lunch after a quick visit.
> 
> View attachment 5433273


----------



## Marmotte

Getting ready for a sunny Saturday with my SO B25 Bleu Céleste chèvre 
Happy weekend!


----------



## in_mybag

My Picotin 22 with rodeo PM !


----------



## JavaJo

It’s been a minute!  Got revenge travel out of my system, and catching up on local social scene in these ❤️ Have a great weekend and happy summer!


----------



## deltalady

Costco run


----------



## edgar.kings

My new weekend “trash bag”. I just cannot get over Toile and Barenia. Will always buy when I see the combo.


----------



## deb68nc

Love love love my Constance


----------



## carlinha

Neutral exotic vibe ✨

Mini Kelly in Gris Asphalte ostrich GHW
Ombré lizard GHW CDC


----------



## topglamchic

carlinha said:


> Neutral exotic vibe ✨
> 
> Mini Kelly in Gris Asphalte ostrich GHW
> Ombré lizard GHW CDC
> View attachment 5434489


Love your look!  I’m a lover of exotics!!!


----------



## tpm1224

Been wanting to take this cutie out. Day out shopping and then some dinner.


----------



## periogirl28

Super casual shopping outfit. Happy  Weekend!


----------



## calidesignerlover

Marmotte said:


> Getting ready for a sunny Saturday with my SO B25 Bleu Céleste chèvre
> Happy weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5433753



Omg blue Celeste in CHÈVRE is to dieeee for


----------



## calidesignerlover

carlinha said:


> Neutral exotic vibe ✨
> 
> Mini Kelly in Gris Asphalte ostrich GHW
> Ombré lizard GHW CDC
> View attachment 5434489


The whole outfit is


----------



## balen.girl

Enjoying weekend.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Muffin_Top

I cannot lie to you. This is the life my H accessories lead besides me.


----------



## MonoP

My new Roulis Slim lizard and matching Kelly 18 belt.


----------



## calidesignerlover

Took some pictures at the new Hermès location opening party a few months back with some sweet girls. We all had our blue croc bags so we needed a picture  That Himalayan in the background isn’t bad either!


----------



## calidesignerlover

Solo shot at the Hermès opening party a few months back. How pretty is the Blue Izmir in the light?  Hermès really went ALL out for the event. It was so amazing to see everyone decked out in H, to mingle with all of the SA’s and corporate in a fun setting, and to meet so many likeminded Hermès lovers. We also got to meet Robert Chavez, the CEO of Hermès North America who was so so kind!


----------



## 880

Suddenly, my temperamental feet decided that my orans were comfy again (this happens every few years)
so I’m wearing two tone metallic (pic 2, 11)  and etoupe orans (pic 12); metallic silver chèvre chaine d’ancre clutch; gold 25B sellier; etoupe 30 B; 28 black box K retourne, brushed phw by @docride; craie mini Della cav; Bleu orage 25K; etain TPM; H silk sundress (pic 5) and H techno moto zip jacket.

Akris dress; dior hoodie dress; khaki dress; short sleeved techno denim jacket;silk taffeta bar jacket, striped shirt dress, navy tulle skirt; feminists t shirt; and plaid bucket hat; chanel constellation jacket and synthetic tie cardigan;  brunello metallic fishnet bomber and tulle cashmere box pleat skirt. Duret Custom Buffalo Dalmatian bag; dior around the world embroidery LD; and Loewe obi belt and mini puzzle

DH: H cardigan; Turnbull custom linen cotton shirt; brunello cuchinelli trunk show cargo pants and sneakers


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Suddenly, my temperamental feet decided that my orans were comfy again (this happens every few years)
> so I’m wearing two tone metallic (pic 2, 11)  and etoupe orans (pic 12); metallic silver chèvre chaine d’ancre clutch; gold 25B sellier; etoupe 30 B; 28 black box K retourne, brushed phw by @docride; craie mini Della cav; Bleu orage 25K; etain TPM; H silk sundress (pic 5) and H techno moto zip jacket.
> 
> Akris dress; dior hoodie dress; khaki dress; short sleeved techno denim jacket;silk taffeta bar jacket, striped shirt dress, navy tulle skirt; feminists t shirt; and plaid bucket hat; chanel constellation jacket and synthetic tie cardigan;  brunello metallic fishnet bomber and tulle cashmere box pleat skirt. Duret Custom Buffalo Dalmatian bag; dior around the world embroidery LD; and Loewe obi belt and mini puzzle
> 
> DH: H cardigan; Turnbull custom linen cotton shirt; brunello cuchinelli trunk show cargo pants and sneakers
> 
> View attachment 5435043
> View attachment 5435044
> View attachment 5435047
> View attachment 5435048
> View attachment 5435049
> View attachment 5435050
> View attachment 5435051
> View attachment 5435052
> View attachment 5435055
> View attachment 5435056
> View attachment 5435057
> View attachment 5435078


As always, I wish I had access to your closet! Love the Akris dress and the tulle skirt...you look great!

ETA: you make each outfit look so effortless...quite sure I wouldn't manage that even if I did have my wish granted


----------



## Leo the Lion

In love the moment I picked it up! Full unboxing video on my YT channel.


----------



## lindacherie

sheanabelle said:


> Shawl w/ a tee for this weird June weather
> View attachment 5432672



Love your shawl! Are you able to share the name of the pattern or reference number?


----------



## 880

Leo the Lion said:


> In love the moment I picked it up! Full unboxing video on my YT channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435722


I love this! I am so happy for you! Congrats and wear in the best health and happiness!
(and it’s perfect with your top too) 

@tinkerbell68 , thank you so much for your kind words! Hugs


----------



## Leo the Lion

880 said:


> I love this! I am so happy for you! Congrats and wear in the best health and happiness!
> (and it’s perfect with your top too)
> 
> @tinkerbell68 , thank you so much for your kind words! Hugs


You are the sweetest, thank you so much my friend! xo


----------



## mcpro




----------



## bagsamplified

My Escale a la Plage Bain pouch came to the waterfront with me on a sunny winter day. It's a gorgeous pop of colour in my loyal Mansur Gavriel large bucket bag, and being canvas It's flexible inside the sturdy bucket bag.

Tarmac Sea Surf and Fun has been my unconventional card holder for a month and is a joy to use. I might even buy another Tarmac one day for the exact same purpose! It lightens my bag load, too   I do get nervous with cards slipping out sometimes but it's been very nice not having to unzip anything.


----------



## sheanabelle

lindacherie said:


> Love your shawl! Are you able to share the name of the pattern or reference number?


Of course! Its the Faubourg Tropical shawl. Im not positive on the CW but I think it's Blanc / Rouge / Corail


----------



## Hillychristie

880 said:


> Suddenly, my temperamental feet decided that my orans were comfy again (this happens every few years)
> so I’m wearing two tone metallic (pic 2, 11)  and etoupe orans (pic 12); metallic silver chèvre chaine d’ancre clutch; gold 25B sellier; etoupe 30 B; 28 black box K retourne, brushed phw by @docride; craie mini Della cav; Bleu orage 25K; etain TPM; H silk sundress (pic 5) and H techno moto zip jacket.
> 
> Akris dress; dior hoodie dress; khaki dress; short sleeved techno denim jacket;silk taffeta bar jacket, striped shirt dress, navy tulle skirt; feminists t shirt; and plaid bucket hat; chanel constellation jacket and synthetic tie cardigan;  brunello metallic fishnet bomber and tulle cashmere box pleat skirt. Duret Custom Buffalo Dalmatian bag; dior around the world embroidery LD; and Loewe obi belt and mini puzzle
> 
> DH: H cardigan; Turnbull custom linen cotton shirt; brunello cuchinelli trunk show cargo pants and sneakers
> 
> View attachment 5435043
> View attachment 5435044
> View attachment 5435047
> View attachment 5435048
> View attachment 5435049
> View attachment 5435050
> View attachment 5435051
> View attachment 5435052
> View attachment 5435055
> View attachment 5435056
> View attachment 5435057
> View attachment 5435078


You look cute in the tutu


----------



## 880

Hillychristie said:


> You look cute in the tutu


Thank you! The tutu thought was what made me buy it  Plus, sale lol


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Senbei

Alaska!


----------



## Book Worm

Senbei said:


> Alaska!
> 
> View attachment 5436463


Breathtaking…


----------



## rhyvin

Dinner in Inveraray


----------



## fashiongodess*

rhyvin said:


> Dinner in Inveraray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436520


Beautiful!! Is this Butler leather?


----------



## Chanelandco

Senbei said:


> Alaska!
> 
> View attachment 5436463


Love this pic and your bag fits perfectly in this dreamy place


----------



## WKN

My GP partying all alone in my garden!




Bags at the office - as you can tell, I am working hard to reduce my cost-per-wear!


----------



## rhyvin

fashiongodess* said:


> Beautiful!! Is this Butler leather?


Barenia!


----------



## diane278

Yesterday’s trip to the dentist.
Waiting to see the hygienist….


----------



## sf_newyorker

_‘•’
Said of the etoupe evelyne by an unglamorous dog mom commuter:_



.


.


.



_“She may not look like much, but she’s got it where it counts, kid.”_​_- Han Solo, Star Wars : Episode 4 ,  A New Hope _​
‘•’

​


----------



## tinkerbell68

Me dipping my toe into a world where people, the French apparently, wear black and navy *together*…at the *same* time! Had to use my Kachinas washed silk to connect black and navy.


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> Me dipping my toe into a world where people, the French apparently, wear black and navy *together*…at the *same* time! Had to use my Kachinas washed silk to connect black and navy.
> View attachment 5437065



You look great!  Tres chic!


----------



## yenniemc




----------



## Melow

What color is your gp?

So gorgeous!



WKN said:


> My GP partying all alone in my garden!
> 
> View attachment 5436617
> 
> 
> Bags at the office - as you can tell, I am working hard to reduce my cost-per-wear!
> 
> View attachment 5436618


----------



## WKN

Melow said:


> What color is your gp?
> 
> So gorgeous!


Thank you so much for your kind words! My GP26 is in Bleu Cobalt - a lovely blue green colour!


----------



## deltalady

Accompanied me to the podiatrist


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## TC1

Black and Silver basics today


----------



## JadeFor3st

After purchasing Un Jardin Sur Le Toit scarf, I dream of visiting the real garden one day. My dream came true, and the garden visit was more magical than I had imagined.





I returned home in time to attend the Home Goods Event. Picture taken inside the pop-up booth. It was so beautifully laid out!


----------



## ScarfBloke

JadeFor3st said:


> After purchasing Un Jardin Sur Le Toit scarf, I dream of visiting the real garden one day. My dream came true, and the garden visit was more magical than I had imagined.
> 
> View attachment 5437814
> 
> 
> 
> I returned home in time to attend the Home Goods Event. Picture taken inside the pop-up booth. It was so beautifully laid out!
> 
> View attachment 5437815


Oh this is wonderful and thank you for sharing with us!  You look lovely!


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> After purchasing Un Jardin Sur Le Toit scarf, I dream of visiting the real garden one day. My dream came true, and the garden visit was more magical than I had imagined.
> 
> View attachment 5437814
> 
> 
> 
> I returned home in time to attend the Home Goods Event. Picture taken inside the pop-up booth. It was so beautifully laid out!
> 
> View attachment 5437815


Dearest you look absolutely radiant! Thank you so much for sharing your magical visit !!


----------



## boo1689

Kuzma with his new hat


----------



## bagsamplified

boo1689 said:


> Kuzma with his new hat
> View attachment 5438049


That is so cute!


----------



## 880

@JadeFor3st , thank you for sharing a glimpse of the fabulous garden  I love the loveseat behind you at the home event 



tinkerbell68 said:


> Me dipping my toe into a world where people, the French apparently, wear black and navy *together*…at the *same* tim


love this color combo! You look amazing! hope you are having a lovely time!



boo1689 said:


> Kuzma with his new hat
> View attachment 5438049


so adorable! 

@TC1 , you look so chic, effortless, and relaxed with your bag


----------



## Prada Prince

TGIF with my 32MM belt kit and Paddock Fer a Cheval charm…


----------



## sf_newyorker

.


Recharging and resetting yesterday with the help of good people, good food, 4 or 5 glasses of sparkling/frozen rose, and my Halzan.

Happy weekend, and Happy Fourth to those in the U.S.
*​


----------



## Leo the Lion

sf_newyorker said:


> .
> View attachment 5438270
> 
> Recharging and resetting yesterday with the help of good people, good food, 4 or 5 glasses of sparkling/frozen rose, and my Halzan.
> 
> Happy weekend, and Happy Fourth to those in the U.S.
> *​


Beautiful! Cheers to the holiday weekend!


----------



## diane278

I’ve been trying to motivate myself to get back to rowing.  I put my Sellier Evie on the machine this morning as encouragement.  It’s still there….but I still haven’t rowed.


----------



## 336

Hometime!


----------



## thanks sixx

336 said:


> Hometime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439047


Gorg Birkin!  I adore black leather with silver hardware.  Can get you through anything.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Victoria stayed too long in the cupboard, a Pilates session could only do good


----------



## Mapoon

Pairing my Pegase MM with my alma bb going for hubby's birthday dinner    I’m so glad I found another bag to use it for!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mauihappyplace

It was mini Roulis and marble cashmere shawl with gold Kelly lock belt that got the privilege of smelling the French lavender from the rooftop garden at FSH. Amazing day in Paris


----------



## sheanabelle

Cannot remember if I posted my new Evie! Love her more than I thought and am slightly worried I won't use my GM again.


----------



## periogirl28

Posting an old photo if that's ok. Mum and us siblings on our way out to dinner in London to celebrate completion of my specialty training. She's wearing the very first Hermes scarf I ever bought by myself, a gift paid for with my first paycheck, to add to her silk collection.


----------



## JadeFor3st

ScarfBloke said:


> Oh this is wonderful and thank you for sharing with us!  You look lovely!





boo1689 said:


> Dearest you look absolutely radiant! Thank you so much for sharing your magical visit !!





880 said:


> @JadeFor3st , thank you for sharing a glimpse of the fabulous garden  I love the loveseat behind you at the home event




Thank you ScarfBloke, boo1689, and 880, for your lovely comments! 
It was quite a memorial experience for me, and I’m happy I’m able to share it on this forum.
Wish everyone a wonderful weekend!


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> Kuzma with his new hat
> View attachment 5438049



Definitely a very cute hat, and Kuzma looks adorable!


----------



## 880

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5439255
> 
> Posting an old photo if that's ok. Mum and us siblings on our way out to dinner in London to celebrate completion of my specialty training. She's wearing the very first Hermes scarf I ever bought by myself, a gift paid for with my first paycheck, to add to her silk collection.


This is such a lovely memory! Thank you for sharing it! I love sharing my love of Hermes with my mom too


----------



## periogirl28

880 said:


> This is such a lovely memory! Thank you for sharing it! I love sharing my love of Hermes with my mom too


Thank you. My Mum started her scarf collection way before I graduated. I didn't inherit her élan for wearing them  or her amazing fashion sense but do share her love for arts, music and I have definitely got her legs.


----------



## Tykhe

At the beach!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Took my B25 out for the first time!! Unboxing video on my channel.


----------



## may3545

Stopping by H with craie k28.


----------



## Xthgirl

may3545 said:


> Stopping by H with craie k28.
> View attachment 5439379


Godess . Love the entire OOTD. Can you share deets on the dress?


----------



## mauihappyplace

Ready for Saturday brunch and a stroll
Sesame Kelly cut in swift
Scarf- I never remember the names 
Kelly belt with pocket- I camera covered it so here is a separate picture.


----------



## loh

may3545 said:


> Stopping by H with craie k28.
> View attachment 5439379



Great bag to go with a beautiful dress!



htxgirl said:


> Godess . Love the entire OOTD. Can you share deets on the dress?



Yes, please share!


----------



## Chanelandco

may3545 said:


> Stopping by H with craie k28.
> View attachment 5439379


You look lovely !!!


----------



## tpm1224

Paired the pinks and touch of exotics…


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## edgar.kings

Lighthearted.


----------



## may3545

htxgirl said:


> Godess . Love the entire OOTD. Can you share deets on the dress?


Charo Ruiz Ibiza


----------



## xsweetdreamx

My passenger for the day  trying on a different look with a chain strap. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Classy Collector

xsweetdreamx said:


> My passenger for the day  trying on a different look with a chain strap. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5439640
> View attachment 5439641


Great idea with the chain and Evelyne pm!!! Is the chain from that popular Etsy store TPFers recommended?


----------



## boo1689

Pepto was obsessed with the coke bear float


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Classy Collector said:


> Great idea with the chain and Evelyne pm!!! Is the chain from that popular Etsy store TPFers recommended?


Thank you   I actually bought the chain from Amazon. My expectation was quite low but the quality exceeds my expectation. However it isn’t as comfortable if you put too much into the bag since it can dig into your shoulder with the weight. Otherwise, I have been enjoying the look.


----------



## calidesignerlover

Playing with our new Hermès dog carrier…getting him used to it before we travel next month  I needed to get him his *own* Hermès bag, but judging from his eyes in the bottom pic, I think he is sad knowing it’s going to replace his Birkin


----------



## fitri_hamzah

So glad to be going back to the office again. My workhorse B35. Fits laptop and so much more


----------



## grismouette

My man wearing my Bleu brume epsom mini Constance


----------



## ditzydi

My Etain Evelyn tpm riding shotgun with me out and about yesterday.


----------



## may3545

Miel croc k28.


----------



## diane278

Picking up prescriptions. A ‘too common’ event in my senior years, but I’m beginning to realize that my Sellier Evie holds pharmacy bottles much more easily than my usual TPM’s…


----------



## loh

Being chauffeured to dinner by DS.  Happy 4th to those in the US.


----------



## lishukha

Taking my new baby to many shopping trips this past weekend


----------



## bagsamplified

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5439255
> 
> Posting an old photo if that's ok. Mum and us siblings on our way out to dinner in London to celebrate completion of my specialty training. She's wearing the very first Hermes scarf I ever bought by myself, a gift paid for with my first paycheck, to add to her silk collection.


Congratulations!! And what a beautiful way to celebrate


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tinkerbell68

diane278 said:


> Picking up prescriptions. A ‘too common’ event in my senior years, but I’m beginning to realize that my Sellier Evie holds pharmacy bottles much more easily than my usual TPM’s…
> 
> View attachment 5440778


And she is STUNNING!


----------



## periogirl28

bagsamplified said:


> Congratulations!! And what a beautiful way to celebrate


Thank you, that was a rather long time ago!


----------



## Joybingebirkin

grismouette said:


> My man wearing my Bleu brume epsom mini Constance
> View attachment 5440511
> View attachment 5440512


DH has these jeans lol he loves them! Also, The Constance is a beauty!


----------



## cali_to_ny

may3545 said:


> Miel croc k28.
> 
> View attachment 5440709


Spectacular bag and love the frivole bracelet as well! uh oh... off to the VCA threads now


----------



## tlamdang08

Two bags for works nowadays herbag for computer, B25 in the silk tote for essential things


----------



## Ljlj

Nata Halzan 25, mini clic chaine d’ancre bracelet in creme


----------



## fabdiva

Ljlj said:


> Nata Halzan 25, mini clic chaine d’ancre bracelet in creme
> 
> View attachment 5441907


How was Moulin Rouge?!  It's coming to Houston and I was thinking about going?


----------



## Ljlj

fabdiva said:


> How was Moulin Rouge?!  It's coming to Houston and I was thinking about going?



Hi! I liked it. It was very entertaining 
I have come to realize though that I like original productions better than adaptations of movies. Just my personal preference.
I still enjoyed it


----------



## fabdiva

Ljlj said:


> Hi! I liked it. It was very entertaining
> I have come to realize though that I like original productions better than adaptations of movies. Just my personal preference.
> I still enjoyed it


I totally get that.  I recently saw Hamilton and pretty sure everything will be a disappointment now.  Lol.


----------



## Classy Collector

tlamdang08 said:


> Two bags for works nowadays herbag for computer, B25 in the silk tote for essential things
> View attachment 5441900


I love how you put B25 in silk tote!! Flexibility to show B or put in tote is amazing! Where is the silk tote from?


----------



## tlamdang08

Classy Collector said:


> I love how you put B25 in silk tote!! Flexibility to show B or put in tote is amazing! Where is the silk tote from?


It was from petit H


----------



## 880

H toile hat, etoupe epsom orans, craie mini Della cavalleria. techno moto zip jacket, silver detailed dress.

Vintage from my own closet carolina Herrera eyelet dress; navy linen Turnbull shirt as a jacket with wolford tank; brunello monili olive cargos and olive wrap skirt; Nili Lohan beige sundress; dior t shirt; la ligne white shirt dress with dior belt; loewe mini puzzle and custom, handstitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag By Duret. Designer Birkenstock collaboration with London School of Design. Chanel cardigan; Hermes dress; H jacket; with wolford top, brunello skirt and Duret bag.

DH‘s brunello shirt and baseball cap; custom seersucker Turnbull shirt, vollabeck shorts, H noir chypres. H puzzle cardigan











some pics crossposted from last H purchase


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> H toile hat, etoupe epsom orans, craie mini Della cavalleria. techno moto zip jacket, silver detailed dress.
> 
> Vintage from my own closet carolina Herrera eyelet dress; navy linen Turnbull shirt as a jacket with wolford tank; brunello monili olive cargos and olive wrap skirt; Nili Lohan beige sundress; dior t shirt; la ligne white shirt dress with dior belt; loewe mini puzzle and custom, handstitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag By Duret. Designer Birkenstock collaboration with London School of Design. Chanel cardigan; Hermes dress; H jacket; with wolford top, brunello skirt and Duret bag.
> 
> DH‘s brunello shirt and baseball cap; custom seersucker Turnbull shirt, vollabeck shorts, H noir chypres. H puzzle cardigan
> 
> View attachment 5442221
> View attachment 5442222
> View attachment 5442223
> View attachment 5442224
> View attachment 5442225
> View attachment 5442233
> View attachment 5442234
> View attachment 5442235
> View attachment 5442241


I know this is not H-related but i     That Dalmation bag - so elegant!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> H toile hat, etoupe epsom orans, craie mini Della cavalleria. techno moto zip jacket, silver detailed dress.
> 
> Vintage from my own closet carolina Herrera eyelet dress; navy linen Turnbull shirt as a jacket with wolford tank; brunello monili olive cargos and olive wrap skirt; Nili Lohan beige sundress; dior t shirt; la ligne white shirt dress with dior belt; loewe mini puzzle and custom, handstitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag By Duret. Designer Birkenstock collaboration with London School of Design. Chanel cardigan; Hermes dress; H jacket; with wolford top, brunello skirt and Duret bag.
> 
> DH‘s brunello shirt and baseball cap; custom seersucker Turnbull shirt, vollabeck shorts, H noir chypres. H puzzle cardigan
> 
> View attachment 5442221
> View attachment 5442222
> View attachment 5442223
> View attachment 5442224
> View attachment 5442225
> View attachment 5442233
> View attachment 5442234
> View attachment 5442235
> View attachment 5442241


Such fun outfits !!!


----------



## 880

Thank you @Book Worm and @Christofle for your kind words


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

Running errands with my smooshy B.


----------



## lemon42

tlamdang08 said:


> Two bags for works nowadays herbag for computer, B25 in the silk tote for essential things
> View attachment 5441900


I assume it's a Herbag 31, what laptop are you able to fit in it?


----------



## yenniemc




----------



## fitri_hamzah

loh said:


> Running errands with my smooshy B.
> 
> View attachment 5442727
> View attachment 5442728


Love the smooshy B!


----------



## ANN-11

Ghillies time


----------



## thanks sixx

DrTr said:


> Been awhile since I posted here. Love everyone’s pieces. I had an appointment and while “marinating” (exam rooms warm during heat wave) as the doc put it when she came in, to amuse myself pics were necessary. I am still head over heels for my Bleu Frida Evelyne shown here with a 45 Electrique silk!  H and their color never ceases to amaze me.  Shoes are custom Converse I created for Pride (and my evey turned out way brighter tho my shoes are insanely colorful!). All the nurses I’ve know for a long time clustered around my shoes and I thought but my bleu beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5425461


That is an exhilarating ensemble. Well done.


----------



## thanks sixx

mcwee said:


> First time with new scarf ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426856


Where did you get the scarf ring??


----------



## mcwee

thanks sixx said:


> Where did you get the scarf ring??


At my local store.


----------



## lianedy

first time using the Jaune Ambre side of my rghw gamma belt!


----------



## Hanash

may3545 said:


> Stopping by H with craie k28.
> View attachment 5439379


what a gorgeous dress - could I ask the brand please?


----------



## Hanash

Apologies - just saw you had posted the details!


----------



## tonkamama

meeting my girlfriend‘s SO (K25) for the first time  , it took 12 month.


----------



## Hanash

tonkamama said:


> meeting my girlfriend‘s SO (K25) for the first time
> View attachment 5443148


both gorgeous bags! What colour is your B25?


----------



## tonkamama

thank you dear , my Birkin 25 is Craie.  It looks creamier in the picture due to indoor lighting.  


Hanash said:


> both gorgeous bags! What colour is your B25?


----------



## pinksandblues

tonkamama said:


> thank you dear , my Birkin 25 is Craie.  It looks creamier in the picture due to indoor lighting.



wow, your birkin is perfection!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 1LV




----------



## lianedy

1LV said:


> View attachment 5443276


I love the colour combo of your GP! is it a 30? or 36?


----------



## 1LV

lianedy said:


> I love the colour combo of your GP! is it a 30? or 36?


Thanks. It’s a 30.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> H toile hat, etoupe epsom orans, craie mini Della cavalleria. techno moto zip jacket, silver detailed dress.
> 
> Vintage from my own closet carolina Herrera eyelet dress; navy linen Turnbull shirt as a jacket with wolford tank; brunello monili olive cargos and olive wrap skirt; Nili Lohan beige sundress; dior t shirt; la ligne white shirt dress with dior belt; loewe mini puzzle and custom, handstitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag By Duret. Designer Birkenstock collaboration with London School of Design. Chanel cardigan; Hermes dress; H jacket; with wolford top, brunello skirt and Duret bag.
> 
> DH‘s brunello shirt and baseball cap; custom seersucker Turnbull shirt, vollabeck shorts, H noir chypres. H puzzle cardigan
> 
> View attachment 5442221
> View attachment 5442222
> View attachment 5442223
> View attachment 5442224
> View attachment 5442225
> View attachment 5442233
> View attachment 5442234
> View attachment 5442235
> View attachment 5442241
> 
> some pics crossposted from last H purchase


you are such a stylish couple!
The thing I love most about your outfits is how you put brands together in such a chic and modern way.
You manage to wear branded items in a way that doesn't look contrived or make you look like a label slave.
respect!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 5442868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghillies time


I am obsessed with this beauty!
Is it Vert Cypres?
If not id love to know the colour its gorgeous!


----------



## ANN-11

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am obsessed with this beauty!
> Is it Vert Cypres?
> If not id love to know the colour its gorgeous!


Thank you Dear. The colors are 
Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais.


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> H toile hat, etoupe epsom orans, craie mini Della cavalleria. techno moto zip jacket, silver detailed dress.
> 
> Vintage from my own closet carolina Herrera eyelet dress; navy linen Turnbull shirt as a jacket with wolford tank; brunello monili olive cargos and olive wrap skirt; Nili Lohan beige sundress; dior t shirt; la ligne white shirt dress with dior belt; loewe mini puzzle and custom, handstitched Buffalo Dalmatian bag By Duret. Designer Birkenstock collaboration with London School of Design. Chanel cardigan; Hermes dress; H jacket; with wolford top, brunello skirt and Duret bag.
> 
> DH‘s brunello shirt and baseball cap; custom seersucker Turnbull shirt, vollabeck shorts, H noir chypres. H puzzle cardigan
> 
> View attachment 5442221
> View attachment 5442222
> View attachment 5442223
> View attachment 5442224
> View attachment 5442225
> View attachment 5442233
> View attachment 5442234
> View attachment 5442235
> View attachment 5442241
> 
> some pics crossposted from last H purchase


You guys are adorable! Love everything in these photos (and still coveting that moto jacket!)


----------



## WingNut

Pushing myself a bit to carry my Parchemin Birdie for non “social”, non “light-colored-clothing-only” situations.


----------



## may3545

Hanash said:


> what a gorgeous dress - could I ask the brand please?


Hiii! Thanks so much! The brand is Charo Ruiz Ibiza. It was purchased last year at net-a-porter. The style reminds me of Zimmermann, another brand I love


----------



## Hanash

WingNut said:


> Pushing myself a bit to carry my Parchemin Birdie for non “social”, non “light-colored-clothing-only” situations.


Love how your shoes bring the dress and bag together !


----------



## phoenixfeather

Running errands with my 33 biscuit


----------



## BreezyE

tonkamama said:


> thank you dear , my Birkin 25 is Craie.  It looks creamier in the picture due to indoor lighting.


Wow it looks peach colored!


----------



## periogirl28

Out for dinner with my Kelly longue wallet.


----------



## boo1689




----------



## tadhana

Bag of the day


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Caramelus

shellan310 said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444009


Wow love the color !!! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Hanash

shellan310 said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444009


what a beautiful colour for summer - looks so nice with the ghw! Enjoy x


----------



## tinkerbell68

My travel companions on my visit to my father in Scotland as DH had to cancel at the last minute.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about with my Vert Cyprès B35, Ombré Lizard CDC and Bleu Celeste Chypre sandals on this sunny summer’s day in London…


----------



## Hanash

I


Prada Prince said:


> Out and about with my Vert Cyprès B35, Ombré Lizard CDC and Bleu Celeste Chypre sandals on this sunny summer’s day in London…
> 
> View attachment 5444053
> View attachment 5444054
> View attachment 5444055


I like the chameleon effect of the very cypres colour under different lighting - very chic!


----------



## edgar.kings

H bag, watch, shoes and suit. Taking the H08 out for for the first time. Portuguese fine dining tonight.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

edgar.kings said:


> H bag, watch, shoes and suit. Taking the H08 out for for the first time. Portuguese fine dining tonight.
> View attachment 5444209


So so elegant!


----------



## fitri_hamzah

Enjoying the weekend by the beach


----------



## phoenixfeather

On our way to a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## thyme

Centre Court, Wimbledon


----------



## vintage diamond

My black box Kelly 32 with jumping twilly.


----------



## 880

WingNut said:


> Pushing myself a bit to carry my Parchemin Birdie for non “social”, non “light-colored-clothing-only” situations.


Love this pic! you look amazing!  

@edgar.kings , love the H08!


----------



## Hillychristie

Tea break with Ms Lindy. Yuzu ice blended and black sesame cake


----------



## WingNut

vintage diamond said:


> My black box Kelly 32 with jumping twilly.
> 
> View attachment 5444409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444410


Classic and beautiful!


----------



## Xthgirl

Running errands.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## vintage diamond

WingNut said:


> Classic and beautiful!


Thanks so much! She’s so versatile


----------



## diane278

This morning I made a quick stop at WFM.  I took the burlap and black bags in the back for my groceries. When I was checking out, I was given the much smaller green bag….which is not much bigger than my Etain TPM. I’m hoping it’s just WFM’s version if a mini tote….and not a hint at the future of food costs… 




oops….turns out it had a few samples in it….


----------



## Prada Prince

Wearing my new Nata GHW Olympe ear cuff with my Gold 32MM belt kit…


----------



## Marlee

With my new Gold 25 Kelly


----------



## deltalady

Kelly 35 and H dress while furniture shopping at RH


----------



## mcpro




----------



## sf_newyorker

•.•


_“Yesterday…



…my bold initiative of the day: accompany mom and aunties to H.



Conjure up objects that Mom had waited for long before I arrived to brighten her days, such as the dossard scarf…



…a calvi duo…



…and, her SO bag.



A K25 in noir with permabrass hardware, mauve sylvestre stitching…



…and lime interior.



I’d say it was a successful outing. Mom and the aunties celebrated with expresso martinis. I walked out with my new bone charm. And after finishing an extra biscuit treat, I got my well deserved nap.”
.•._​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> •.•
> View attachment 5444974
> 
> _“Yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 5444972
> 
> …my bold initiative of the day: accompany mom and aunties to H.
> 
> View attachment 5444975
> 
> Conjure up objects that Mom had waited for long before I arrived to brighten her days, such as the dossard scarf…
> 
> View attachment 5444978
> 
> …a calvi duo…
> 
> View attachment 5444973
> 
> …and, her SO bag.
> 
> View attachment 5444976
> 
> A K25 in noir with permabrass hardware, mauve sylvestre stitching…
> 
> View attachment 5444977
> 
> …and lime interior.
> 
> View attachment 5444979
> 
> I’d say it was a successful outing. Mom and the aunties celebrated with expresso martinis. I walked out with my new bone charm. And after finishing an extra biscuit treat, I got my well deserved nap.”
> .•._​




Omg, he is just too stinkin' adorable!  And your SO is gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## carlinha

A few weeks ago with my vintage orange box K28 GHW.  She's 20 years old!


----------



## WingNut

carlinha said:


> A few weeks ago with my vintage orange box K28 GHW.  She's 20 years old!
> View attachment 5445168
> View attachment 5445169
> View attachment 5445170
> View attachment 5445171


Your whole outfit, and how the gorgeous kelly just pops, is perfection!


----------



## carlinha

WingNut said:


> Your whole outfit, and how the gorgeous kelly just pops, is perfection!


thank you, i love her so much!


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

carlinha said:


> A few weeks ago with my vintage orange box K28 GHW.  She's 20 years old!
> View attachment 5445168
> View attachment 5445169
> View attachment 5445170
> View attachment 5445171


What a stunner; both the bag and you!


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

Took this gal on summer camp drop off and for a coffee run.


----------



## carlinha

Alhena21 said:


> What a stunner; both the bag and you!


you are so kind, thank you!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

sf_newyorker said:


> •.•
> View attachment 5444974
> 
> _“Yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 5444972
> 
> …my bold initiative of the day: accompany mom and aunties to H.
> 
> View attachment 5444975
> 
> Conjure up objects that Mom had waited for long before I arrived to brighten her days, such as the dossard scarf…
> 
> View attachment 5444978
> 
> …a calvi duo…
> 
> View attachment 5444973
> 
> …and, her SO bag.
> 
> View attachment 5444976
> 
> A K25 in noir with permabrass hardware, mauve sylvestre stitching…
> 
> View attachment 5444977
> 
> …and lime interior.
> 
> View attachment 5444979
> 
> I’d say it was a successful outing. Mom and the aunties celebrated with expresso martinis. I walked out with my new bone charm. And after finishing an extra biscuit treat, I got my well deserved nap.”
> .•._​


OMG I love your new Kelly and your puppy is so adorable


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

carlinha said:


> A few weeks ago with my vintage orange box K28 GHW.  She's 20 years old!
> View attachment 5445168
> View attachment 5445169
> View attachment 5445170
> View attachment 5445171


Your Kelly, outfit, the backdrop and you all look amazing!


----------



## carlinha

Tonimichelle said:


> Your Kelly, outfit, the backdrop and you all look amazing!


thank you!!


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> •.•
> View attachment 5444974
> 
> _“Yesterday…
> 
> View attachment 5444972
> 
> …my bold initiative of the day: accompany mom and aunties to H.
> 
> View attachment 5444975
> 
> Conjure up objects that Mom had waited for long before I arrived to brighten her days, such as the dossard scarf…
> 
> View attachment 5444978
> 
> …a calvi duo…
> 
> View attachment 5444973
> 
> …and, her SO bag.
> 
> View attachment 5444976
> 
> A K25 in noir with permabrass hardware, mauve sylvestre stitching…
> 
> View attachment 5444977
> 
> …and lime interior.
> 
> View attachment 5444979
> 
> I’d say it was a successful outing. Mom and the aunties celebrated with expresso martinis. I walked out with my new bone charm. And after finishing an extra biscuit treat, I got my well deserved nap.”
> .•._​


How much fun was that! I’m so happy for all of you! Hugs


----------



## saskiamoet

carlinha said:


> A few weeks ago with my vintage orange box K28 GHW.  She's 20 years old!
> View attachment 5445168
> View attachment 5445169
> View attachment 5445170
> View attachment 5445171


Love your entire look!! And your bag is just so delicious!


----------



## deltalady

Touring pre-schools in Orans and a K35


----------



## Book Worm

deltalady said:


> Touring pre-schools in Orans and a K35
> View attachment 5445440


Love it. Trés chic!


----------



## deltalady

Book Worm said:


> Love it. Trés chic!



Thank you!!


----------



## Helventara

deltalady said:


> Touring pre-schools in Orans and a K35
> View attachment 5445440


You really rock your K35. Also on another picture.


----------



## Prada Prince

Work bag for the week: Pairing my Goyard St Louis with my Paddock Cheval charm in Orange/Celeste Swift leather…


----------



## Penelope LB

Me & my baby on the move…B35 Havanne fjord with special stitching GHW


----------



## Tonimichelle

Penelope LB said:


> Me & my baby on the move…


Love this photo and welcome to TPF


----------



## hermesfashion123

carlinha said:


> Neutral exotic vibe ✨
> 
> Mini Kelly in Gris Asphalte ostrich GHW
> Ombré lizard GHW CDC
> View attachment 5434489


So beautiful! This is what I plan to order as SO someday


----------



## Penelope LB

Tonimichelle said:


> Love this photo and welcome to TPF


Thank you ♥️


----------



## deltalady

BVBookshop said:


> You really rock your K35. Also on another picture.


Thank you! It’s such an underrated size ❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Pushing myself a bit to carry my Parchemin Birdie for non “social”, non “light-colored-clothing-only” situations.


@WingNut you carry her so well! Beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

No one does neutrals like Hermès


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> No one does neutrals like Hermès
> View attachment 5446613


*swoon*. The Kelly in the lower right of the photo, is that Vert Amande epsom? That one is calling to me. The other 3 I actually also have covered already (in color if not in style)


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> *swoon*. The Kelly in the lower right of the photo, is that Vert Amande epsom? That one is calling to me. The other 3 I actually also have covered already (in color if not in style)


Thank you @WingNut It’s Gris Mouette with etain, two of my favorite neutrals. Yay to being twins on the other 3 colors To me, they are quintessential iconic Hermès neutrals that we can never go wrong with.


----------



## bagsamplified

diane278 said:


> This morning I made a quick stop at WFM.  I took the burlap and black bags in the back for my groceries. When I was checking out, I was given the much smaller green bag….which is not much bigger than my Etain TPM. I’m hoping it’s just WFM’s version if a mini tote….and not a hint at the future of food costs…
> 
> View attachment 5444609
> 
> 
> oops….turns out it had a few samples in it….


If good food is free in future (even with a grocery purchase), well that's a very nice hint!


----------



## tomcg

Setting off for a long weekend. Had to bring my little travel companion, Peau Porc agenda (and acne studios wallet) ❤️


----------



## deltalady

Loop earrings today


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Working in the office today so putting on some Hermes for motivation.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Ready for my next adventure (if the airline doesn’t change my flight again).


----------



## loh

Miss rouge grenat shining in the sun.


----------



## mauihappyplace

The Official Debut. Home from boutique November 2020 and finally I carried The Bag


----------



## Christofle

mauihappyplace said:


> The Official Debut. Home from boutique November 2020 and finally I carried The Bag
> 
> View attachment 5447931


Such a lovely bag and matching outfit! Enjoy


----------



## Book Worm

mauihappyplace said:


> The Official Debut. Home from boutique November 2020 and finally I carried The Bag
> 
> View attachment 5447931


Fabulous...


----------



## mcwee

First time out after brought home from store.


----------



## edgar.kings

My dear friends got me cake…


----------



## boo1689

Happy belated Bastille Day!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chrismin

Quick date nite 
T shirt dress , sandals and my SO


----------



## Ladybaga

mauihappyplace said:


> The Official Debut. Home from boutique November 2020 and finally I carried The Bag
> 
> View attachment 5447931


GORGEOUS! You first, then the bag!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

mauihappyplace said:


> The Official Debut. Home from boutique November 2020 and finally I carried The Bag
> 
> View attachment 5447931


Stunning!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Ladybaga said:


> GORGEOUS! You first, then the bag!!!


Wow tganks


----------



## tinkerbell68

My B with me as I watched Tiger at the 18th.


----------



## sheanabelle

deltalady said:


> Touring pre-schools in Orans and a K35
> View attachment 5445440


Love the entire look! Do you mind sharing where your blouse is from?


----------



## deltalady

sheanabelle said:


> Love the entire look! Do you mind sharing where your blouse is from?


Thank you! The blouse is by Equipment


----------



## HermesHabit

First outing with my B30 in BF and new Sur Mon Nuage twillys


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

Same ‘ole bag, different seat friends


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about in Borough Market with my Gold Belt Kit and Nata Olympe ear cuff…


----------



## mauihappyplace

Ladybaga said:


> GORGEOUS! You first, then the bag!!!


that is so kind, thanks


----------



## Genie27

My K25 in Framboise togo getting into rotation…


----------



## mcwee

For casual moment.


----------



## Naynaykilla

just hanging at my favorite place


----------



## Xthgirl

At a Baby shower for lunch
And posh seafood restaurant for dinner.

B30 sesame epsom phw
Cinq a sept dress
Amina Muaddi sandals
Heure watch


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boo1689

Lunch date with my honey ~


----------



## in_mybag

My gold/PHW Lindy 26, dressed in twilly and Rodeo PM.


----------



## 880

Naynaykilla said:


> just hanging at my favorite place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5525268


my favorite floor and corner too! You look fabulous !


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

done with work… getting ready to head out for lunch with my gorgeous new-in and squeezing in a short meet-up with my SA to pick up something!


----------



## Naynaykilla

880 said:


> my favorite floor and corner too! You look fabulous !


Thank you  was waiting for my SA to finish up with his previous client appt that was running late


----------



## Marlee

Today with my Kelly 25


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

Same ‘ole bag, featuring me


----------



## carlinha

Bambou C24 swift RGHW + jewelry


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner on a balmy London summer evening. Verdant background with my verdant B35. Haha!


----------



## designerdiva40

My little Pom likes my Gold B35


----------



## duna

tinkerbell68 said:


> Me dipping my toe into a world where people, the French apparently, wear black and navy *together*…at the *same* time! Had to use my Kachinas washed silk to connect black and navy.
> View attachment 5437065



I find black and navy super chic!


----------



## Qual74

duna said:


> I find black and navy super chic!


Agree.


----------



## masanmasan

Back to office day !


----------



## pearlgrass

designerdiva40 said:


> My little Pom likes my Gold B35
> 
> View attachment 5530950


Super cute


----------



## fabdiva

Headed to the office...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> Headed to the office...
> 
> View attachment 5539272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539274




Those loafers!    I hate that I missed out on them.


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> Those loafers!    I hate that I missed out on them.


Oh no!  You should still check with your SA.  You may get lucky!  So comfortable.


----------



## deltalady

Wearing my 3 Grace’s scarf today


----------



## Prada Prince

Braving the hottest day in London ever with my trusty belt kit… I just hope I don’t melt on my commute home!


----------



## DR2014

fabdiva said:


> Headed to the office...
> 
> View attachment 5539272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539274


@fabdiva - love it all, love your look!!!


----------



## fabdiva

DR2014 said:


> @fabdiva - love it all, love your look!!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

You look beautiful!


fabdiva said:


> Headed to the office...
> 
> View attachment 5539272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539274


----------



## fabdiva

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look beautiful!


Thank you so much.  Smooches.


----------



## Xthgirl

carlinha said:


> Bambou C24 swift RGHW + jewelry
> View attachment 5525612


Love the shoes. Is this from D&G?


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Back in my favourite place, Capri a few weeks ago. Took my gold Kelly 28 and new Orans as they go with everything!


----------



## carlinha

htxgirl said:


> Love the shoes. Is this from D&G?


It's actually Sophia Webster!  I love it too, so fun and perfect for summer!


----------



## fabdiva

carlinha said:


> It's actually Sophia Webster!  I love it too, so fun and perfect for summer!


I love the shoes as well.  Are they a recent model?  Do you know the name?  They are super cute.


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

Evelyne and her arch nemesis: the dreaded work bag!


----------



## Tyler_JP

fabdiva said:


> Headed to the office..
> 
> 
> fabdiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to the office...
Click to expand...

You are gorgeous! Love your style.


----------



## Qual74

fabdiva said:


> Headed to the office...
> 
> View attachment 5539272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539274


So beautiful and stylish!!!!Lovr the loafers. What a bright and cheerful color.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

fabdiva said:


> I love the shoes as well.  Are they a recent model?  Do you know the name?  They are super cute.


yes i got the flat version but they also come in midi heel, and high heel: Lilico Fruit Sandal.  they are so fun!!  








						Lilico Fruit Flat Sandal Rose Gold & Multi
					

Fruity and fabulous! The Lilico fruity sandal is back and better than ever before. This flat sandal is crafted from rose gold leather and finished with fun fruit embellishments.




					www.sophiawebster.com


----------



## carlinha

fabdiva said:


> Headed to the office...
> 
> View attachment 5539272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539274


you are so elegant, absolutely love your style!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

At the Light: Works From Tate exhibition at ACMI, Melbourne



... and a view from the front...


----------



## fabdiva

carlinha said:


> yes i got the flat version but they also come in midi heel, and high heel: Lilico Fruit Sandal.  they are so fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilico Fruit Flat Sandal Rose Gold & Multi
> 
> 
> Fruity and fabulous! The Lilico fruity sandal is back and better than ever before. This flat sandal is crafted from rose gold leather and finished with fun fruit embellishments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sophiawebster.com


Darn!  Sold out!  I'm so jealous.  Lol.


----------



## fabdiva

carlinha said:


> you are so elegant, absolutely love your style!


Thank you so much!  You're very kind.


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

carlinha said:


> yes i got the flat version but they also come in midi heel, and high heel: Lilico Fruit Sandal.  they are so fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilico Fruit Flat Sandal Rose Gold & Multi
> 
> 
> Fruity and fabulous! The Lilico fruity sandal is back and better than ever before. This flat sandal is crafted from rose gold leather and finished with fun fruit embellishments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sophiawebster.com


These are the sandals of dreams!!


----------



## fabdiva

Qual74 said:


> So beautiful and stylish!!!!Lovr the loafers. What a bright and cheerful color.


Thank you so much.


----------



## fabdiva

Tyler_JP said:


> You are gorgeous! Love your style.


Wow! Thank you so much!  You made my day!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Out to lunch and window shopping…vintage black Box Sac 404


----------



## sf_newyorker

_.
When working remotely and feeling the heat (literal: NYC heatwave / figurative: practice area audit)…



…it’s okay to allow a moment of self indulgence with the puppy, a handbag, and the Mandalorian.
••_​


----------



## diane278

Waiting for my ultrasound………oh, the joys of aging….(and trying to figure out how to use the updated website.)


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Waiting for my ultrasound………oh, the joys of aging….(and trying to figure out how to use the updated website.)
> View attachment 5572248


Oh I hope everything is OK!  (I haven't been here as frequently lately b/c of some life stuff so didn't notice the site changes until you mentioned..... and tried to catch up on your recent posts but the indexing seems to be wonky...  @Vlad FYI)


----------



## tinkerbell68

DH wearing his fave H shoes on his way out the door.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Oh I hope everything is OK!  (I haven't been here as frequently lately b/c of some life stuff so didn't notice the site changes until you mentioned..... and tried to catch up on your recent posts but the indexing seems to be wonky...  @Vlad FYI)


Thank you…I’ll be ok. I’m just frustrated. I may be 72, but on the inside, I still think I’m 50!


----------



## papertiger

Serendipitous coordination with QEII' outfit of the day (changes over 24 hours)  on How Majestic Swatch with Bamboo GP 36 and Zebra Peg 45


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Out to lunch and window shopping…vintage black Box Sac 404
> 
> View attachment 5572183



One of my _very _favourite H bags ever!!!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Ms. K25 GOG


----------



## pearlgrass

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Ms. K25 GOG
> 
> View attachment 5572789



GORGEOUS  Love the matching twilly and rodeo too!


----------



## kelly7heaven

sf_newyorker said:


> _.
> When working remotely and feeling the heat (literal: NYC heatwave / figurative: practice area audit)…
> 
> View attachment 5572195
> 
> …it’s okay to allow a moment of self indulgence with the puppy, a handbag, and the Mandalorian.
> ••_​


Ohhh, your dog is incredibly cute  and your so kelly is stunning !!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Played a little around to give my K 28 summervibes.


----------



## Leo the Lion

I'm a car and Birkin girl


----------



## diane278

I originally thought I was traveling “light” with my grocery run and just a Calvi….but ended up thinking I was actually traveling “lazy”…..although I guess it doesn’t matter……


----------



## Pampelmuse

At the Opera for a little summerkoncert.


----------



## undecided45

Enjoying summertime with my bright Kelly


----------



## pearlgrass

Pampelmuse said:


> Played a little around to give my K 28 summervibes.
> 
> View attachment 5573203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573204



Wow! Love this cool idea


----------



## Christofle

Pampelmuse said:


> Played a little around to give my K 28 summervibes.
> 
> View attachment 5573203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573204


This is such a neat idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## luxeloversg

Just got the new Lilas Clic H Fusion Bracelet  in Ultramarine


----------



## Mapoon

It’s finally the weekend and we finally saw the sun after torrential rain. Attempted to tie my new twilly to my mini aline bag. It’s not the best representation but I think it looks alright. Wishing all a great Saturday!


----------



## Mapoon

luxeloversg said:


> Just got the new Lilas Clic H Fusion Bracelet  in Ultramarine
> 
> View attachment 5573574
> View attachment 5573575


So pretty! I got the clic clac version and though it was so unique to get two colours in one!


----------



## luxeloversg

Mapoon said:


> So pretty! I got the clic clac version and though it was so unique to get two colours in one!


I love that they are introducing new colorways and most of all gradients!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tempo

Me and my B exploring SoCal!


----------



## mcwee

Inspired by others using Kelly glove holder as sunglasses holder. Found my magnetic glove holder and I am like wow, it works.


----------



## slyeee

Tempo said:


> Me and my B exploring SoCal!
> 
> View attachment 5573586


Your B is beautiful, but wow, my eyes went straight to your gorgeous ring!


----------



## Lightsandcities

Riding in the backseat today


----------



## BreezyE

Lightsandcities said:


> Riding in the backseat today
> View attachment 5573805


What color is this??


----------



## Lightsandcities

BreezyE said:


> What color is this??


This is Etain in Epsom leather. Loving that it looks like Etoupe under the sun!


----------



## loh

Tempo said:


> Me and my B exploring SoCal!
> 
> View attachment 5573586



Gorgeous!  Can you share which shade of blue this is?


----------



## WKN

My L26 Touch keeping me and DH company at dinner!


----------



## WKN

... and my B25 keeps me company in my home office!


----------



## Tempo

slyeee said:


> Your B is beautiful, but wow, my eyes went straight to your gorgeous ring!


Thank you! Your eyes are sharp! 


loh said:


> Gorgeous!  Can you share which shade of blue this is?


Absolutely - it’s prussian blue!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Now it’s 12AM. I took out my b25, which has stayed in a closet since I bought it last year. I’m still surprised how small and exquisite it is!


----------



## pinksandblues

Lightsandcities said:


> Riding in the backseat today
> View attachment 5573805


Wow! I think this is my favorite color yet. What a beauty. Enjoy it.


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

Same Evelyne with a vintage Vera scarf I’d forgotten all about.


----------



## boomer1234

Mini k action. Crossposted in dior thread too


----------



## Classy Collector

eternallove4bag said:


> No one does neutrals like Hermès
> View attachment 5446613


Beautiful. You have all the neutrals covered!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boo1689

DH : did you forget to remove the tag on your bag ? 
Me : 

Can you spy 2 H accessories ?


----------



## sf_newyorker

_|•|_



_What to do when you’re in a metropolis stewing in mysterious unmentionable ingredients and not attending a certain Comic-Con in San Diego?



Take advantage of the city’s nearly deserted rooftop venues. _​_

_
_Bask in the intense solar energy. _​_

_
_Pose as if the energy is giving you cool superhero/villain power._​_

_
_In reality, this is what you’re feeling._​_

_
_To those in the midst of this global heatwave - stay safe and hydrated.
-•-_​


----------



## Prada Prince

Browsing the sales with my belt kit and Chypre sandals…


----------



## lxrac

Prada Prince said:


> Browsing the sales with my belt kit and Chypre sandals…
> 
> View attachment 5574702


cute outfit gurl!


----------



## keirii

Sunflower Field


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

Birkin 25 Sellier sitting well on my table. Still can’t get enough of this bag


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> _|•|_
> 
> View attachment 5574666
> 
> _What to do when you’re in a metropolis stewing in mysterious unmentionable ingredients and not attending a certain Comic-Con in San Diego?
> 
> View attachment 5574664
> 
> Take advantage of the city’s nearly deserted rooftop venues. _​
> _
> View attachment 5574663
> _
> _Bask in the intense solar energy. _​
> _
> View attachment 5574662
> _
> _Pose as if the energy is giving you cool superhero/villain power._​
> _
> View attachment 5574665
> _
> _In reality, this is what you’re feeling._​
> _
> View attachment 5574667
> _
> _To those in the midst of this global heatwave - stay safe and hydrated.
> -•-_​


LOVE this so much! Stay safe!


----------



## Yodabest

Pamela Stylepop said:


> View attachment 5539829
> View attachment 5539832
> 
> Back in my favourite place, Capri a few weeks ago. Took my gold Kelly 28 and new Orans as they go with everything!


Love!!! Are your glasses Celine? On the hunt for a new pair and love the ones you’re wearing!


----------



## Collector11

shellan310 said:


> Bag of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444009


Love this colour! What is this colour called?


----------



## may3545

Date night with a black croc kelly cut. Pardon the bathroom— in the middle of reno work.


----------



## tadhana

Collector11 said:


> Love this colour! What is this colour called?


Bleu du nord


----------



## ccbaggirl89

keirii said:


> Sunflower Field
> 
> View attachment 5575008


Such a lovely photo--the hat and pose!


----------



## keirii

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Such a lovely photo--the hat and pose!


thank you! ❤️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Classy Collector said:


> Beautiful. You have all the neutrals covered!!


Thank you @Classy Collector I have been loving and reaching out for my neutrals more and more these days.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bags on rotation. Could go in both Chanel and Hermès action threads but since I am a Hermès girl for life, had to post here


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabdiva

Destin loafers. This outfit really needs a Kelly in Rose Sakura. Alas...the Fendi peekaboo will do. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MrsBeaverhausen

fabdiva said:


> Destin loafers. This outfit really needs a Kelly in Rose Sakura. Alas...the Fendi peekaboo will do. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5575579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575581


I’m obsessed


----------



## DR2014

fabdiva said:


> Destin loafers. This outfit really needs a Kelly in Rose Sakura. Alas...the Fendi peekaboo will do. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5575579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575581


Wow, fabulous outfit! You look amazing! And now I might need those loafers too!!!


----------



## fabdiva

DR2014 said:


> Wow, fabulous outfit! You look amazing! And now I might need those loafers too!!!


Thanks so much.  They are so comfortable!  I'm trying to stay away from Ban Island's shoe department.  But I want the beige so bad.  Ugh.


----------



## Ladybaga

You have THE BEST style!  You must be a model. You are GORGEOUS!!!
I'm thinking about the Destin loafer as well.  Did it take a while to break them in, or were they instantly comfy?


fabdiva said:


> Destin loafers. This outfit really needs a Kelly in Rose Sakura. Alas...the Fendi peekaboo will do. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5575579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575581


----------



## fabdiva

Ladybaga said:


> You have THE BEST style!  You must be a model. You are GORGEOUS!!!
> I'm thinking about the Destin loafer as well.  Did it take a while to break them in, or were they instantly comfy?


Thanks so much.  You're very kind.  I'm a loafer addict and these by far are the most comfortable loafer I have.  Zero break in.  I have horrible feet with a high instep and it's hard to find comfortable shoes for me.  These as well as well as the Royal loafer have been the most comfortable.  I think the Paris are comfortable as well, but not as much as the Destin and the Royal.  I think it may have to do with the fabric.  Suede just has more give and molds to your foot better.


----------



## Ladybaga

fabdiva said:


> Thanks so much.  You're very kind.  I'm a loafer addict and these by far are the most comfortable loafer I have.  Zero break in.  I have horrible feet with a high instep and it's hard to find comfortable shoes for me.  These as well as well as the Royal loafer have been the most comfortable.  I think the Paris are comfortable as well, but not as much as the Destin and the Royal.  I think it may have to do with the fabric.  Suede just has more give and molds to your foot better.


Thank you so much for your detailed response.  I love suede too, so I will have to try these on.  I also love the look of them and the Royal loafers, too! Have a great day!!!


----------



## Tyler_JP

@fabdiva - The Peekaboo is perfect! I love the way you mix things up - that's true style IMO.


----------



## Prada Prince

fabdiva said:


> Destin loafers. This outfit really needs a Kelly in Rose Sakura. Alas...the Fendi peekaboo will do. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5575579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575581









And the outfit's pretty good too...


----------



## fabdiva

Prada Prince said:


> And the outfit's pretty good too...


Thanks Boo.


----------



## foxyqt

fabdiva said:


> Destin loafers. This outfit really needs a Kelly in Rose Sakura. Alas...the Fendi peekaboo will do. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5575579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575581


Ooooh I think I neeeed those loafers now!


----------



## fabdiva

foxyqt said:


> Ooooh I think I neeeed those loafers now!


Yes!  You do!  Lol.


----------



## Chrismin

carlinha said:


> Bambou C24 swift RGHW + jewelry
> View attachment 5525612


absolutely love bamboo


----------



## yenniemc

I was out on a rainy day in the city with my black Oasis!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

fabdiva said:


> Destin loafers. This outfit really needs a Kelly in Rose Sakura. Alas...the Fendi peekaboo will do. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5575579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575581


Beautiful smile ( and the shoes are very nice too)


----------



## fabdiva

880 said:


> Beautiful smile ( and the shoes are very nice too)


Thanks so much! Smooches.


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> Thanks so much.  They are so comfortable!  I'm trying to stay away from Ban Island's shoe department.  But I want the beige so bad.  Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 5575902





fabdiva said:


> Thanks so much.  You're very kind.  I'm a loafer addict and these by far are the most comfortable loafer I have.  Zero break in.  I have horrible feet with a high instep and it's hard to find comfortable shoes for me.  These as well as well as the Royal loafer have been the most comfortable.  I think the Paris are comfortable as well, but not as much as the Destin and the Royal.  I think it may have to do with the fabric.  Suede just has more give and molds to your foot better.




I hear ya - so many shoes, in so many colors... makes it impossible to stay on Ban Island.  

That's good to know about the suede loafers.  I'll have to try them next time rather than the regular leather ones.   I have small wide feet so finding a good fit in flat shoes is hard which is probably why I gravitate towards mules so much.  I am still kicking myself for not getting the lavender Royal loafers.  I can only hope they bring them back around next season.


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> I hear ya - so many shoes, in so many colors... makes it impossible to stay on Ban Island.
> 
> That's good to know about the suede loafers.  I'll have to try them next time rather than the regular leather ones.   I have small wide feet so finding a good fit in flat shoes is hard which is probably why I gravitate towards mules so much.  I am still kicking myself for not getting the lavender Royal loafers.  I can only hope they bring them back around next season.


OMG.  I didn't think I had wide feet until I started buying luxury shoes. Lol.  I think my feet are slightly wide, but I always have to go up a a half to a full size because of my instep. I think the Destin is best for wide feet.  Definitely the suede.  Try them out.  I think you'll like them.  I'll probably get another pair of Destin loafers and maybe the orange suede Royal loafers. I'm completely addicted to Hermes shoes.  Oh, and I also gravitate to mules as well because of the width.


----------



## DR2014

fabdiva said:


> OMG.  I didn't think I had wide feet until I started buying luxury shoes. Lol.  I think my feet are slightly wide, but I always have to go up a a half to a full size because of my instep. I think the Destin is best for wide feet.  Definitely the suede.  Try them out.  I think you'll like them.  I'll probably get another pair of Destin loafers and maybe the orange suede Royal loafers. I'm completely addicted to Hermes shoes.  Oh, and I also gravitate to mules as well because of the width.


I love the shoes, but they never have my size. I have long, narrow feet. Size 41.5 or 42...


----------



## fabdiva

fabdiva said:


> OMG.  I didn't think I had wide feet until I started buying luxury shoes. Lol.  I think my feet are slightly wide, but I always have to go up a a half to a full size because of my instep. I think the Destin is best for wide feet.  Definitely the suede.  Try them out.  I think you'll like them.  I'll probably get another pair of Destin loafers and maybe the orange suede Royal loafers. I'm completely addicted to Hermes shoes.





DR2014 said:


> I love the shoes, but they never have my size. I have long, narrow feet. Size 41.5 or 42...


I usually have to wait several weeks and I never know if I'm actually going to get them or not.  I just let my SA know what I'm looking for.  Either he can locate them at another store or he just grabs them if and when they eventually come in.  It takes a long time.


----------



## DYH

me and my new Geta


----------



## Naynaykilla

DYH said:


> me and my new Geta
> 
> View attachment 5576541


Loving this whole look but especially the geta!!! Please share how you are loving this bag!


----------



## DYH

Naynaykilla said:


> Loving this whole look but especially the geta!!! Please share how you are loving this bag!


awwww. thanks!
I LOVE the Geta. like best bag ever!!!! so easy to use (slide to open) with a wide canvas stripe. highly recommend it!


----------



## WKN

Going vintage and feeling (shiny) boxy this week with my 1990s black beauties K35 and Dalvy 30. Don't scream but I use my K35 as a briefcase. I love Dalvys but I don't use mine as often as I should. Oh, both of them have bright yellow inserts - which always make me sunshiny happy when I open them. In my wish list is a Dalvy 26 in Rouge H - and since I haven't been to Japan recently, I can only just dream for now!


----------



## Naynaykilla

DYH said:


> awwww. thanks!
> I LOVE the Geta. like best bag ever!!!! so easy to use (slide to open) with a wide canvas stripe. highly recommend it!


It’s on my wishlist! Was offered in Craie but passed. My son would ruin it in a minute with his sticky hands


----------



## Ladybaga

WKN said:


> Going vintage and feeling (shiny) boxy this week with my 1990s black beauties K35 and Dalvy 30. Don't scream but I use my K35 as a briefcase. I love Dalvys but I don't use mine as often as I should. Oh, both of them have bright yellow inserts - which always make me sunshiny happy when I open them. In my wish list is a Dalvy 26 in Rouge H - and since I haven't been to Japan recently, I can only just dream for now!
> 
> View attachment 5576645


Beautiful box babies! I wish H would bring back the Dalvy. I would be first in line, if they did!


----------



## Mapoon

WKN said:


> Going vintage and feeling (shiny) boxy this week with my 1990s black beauties K35 and Dalvy 30. Don't scream but I use my K35 as a briefcase. I love Dalvys but I don't use mine as often as I should. Oh, both of them have bright yellow inserts - which always make me sunshiny happy when I open them. In my wish list is a Dalvy 26 in Rouge H - and since I haven't been to Japan recently, I can only just dream for now!
> 
> View attachment 5576645


Wow these beauties are gorgeous!!!


----------



## BB8

Visiting this mall during vacay, and just had to get a shot with the light fixtures.


----------



## A.Ali

My wife enjoying Paris


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pivoine66

A.Ali said:


> My wife enjoying Paris
> 
> View attachment 5577312


Beautiful! The whole photo, this  location ... - and in general garden - fountain - Paris - and I love perfectly coordinated colours (even if there are many I admire daring/bold combinations, pop of colour, too, though my heart still leaps especially high at such perfect combinations.


----------



## WKN

Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful box babies! I wish H would bring back the Dalvy. I would be first in line, if they did!


Dalvy: tell me about it! I actually ask my SD every year whether they'll be bringing this baby back! Was told I can do my Horizon back in Dalvy but I balked at the price! 


Mapoon said:


> Wow these beauties are gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much for your kind words! I wish I "patinaed" as beautiful as them as I age but alas ...


----------



## A.Ali

Pivoine66 said:


> Beautiful! The whole photo, this  location ... - and in general garden - fountain - Paris - and I love perfectly coordinated colours (even if there are many I admire daring/bold combinations, pop of colour, too, though my heart still leaps especially high at such perfect combinations.


Thanks dear for your kind words. My wife always try to test her travel outfits before traveling because I don't allow her to bring more cloths than she needs too  .

That is why she only bring the clothes she will actually wear and makes a mental check on what outfit to wear for each day.


----------



## cindy05

Hello beautiful people! Sharing my gold on gold b30 and emerald green manolo hangisi. Hoping you’re all having a fabulous day!


----------



## Pivoine66

A.Ali said:


> Thanks dear for your kind words. My wife always try to test her travel outfits before traveling because I don't allow her to bring more cloths than she needs too  .
> 
> That is why she only bring the clothes she will actually wear and makes a mental check on what outfit to wear for each day.


Kudos to your wife!
Though: I might maybe better not share your answer with my dear husband.
Because: I also plan for each day/night - but I always take a few backup outfits with me - in case the weather changes, in case I wish to wear a different scarf or shoes, and then I might need some space for the trip home ... I end up with luggage every single time, as if I wanted to move into the hotel. 
(When DH once picked up my mother for a weekend - well, there is a lovely song "She's got it from her Mummy ..."
And when he does look distressed from time to time, I explain to my dearest Formula 1 fan: See, I'm like at Ferrari, I always need a plan B, C, ...


----------



## Caramelus

cindy05 said:


> Hello beautiful people! Sharing my gold on gold b30 and emerald green manolo hangisi. Hoping you’re all having a fabulous day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577440


You have the most amazing legs!!!! 
Oh and the bag, pegase, twilly and shoes look nice too


----------



## Solday

With my Birkin croco 25 on my birthday


----------



## boo1689

Blueberry wants to show off , oooops he meant SHARE his lunch at DTF


----------



## cindy05

Caramelus said:


> You have the most amazing legs!!!!
> Oh and the bag, pegase, twilly and shoes look nice too


Thank you.


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> Lunch date with my honey ~
> 
> View attachment 5525288



Looks like someone is taking a sip of your drinks! And so sweet of you to make sure your birkin is under shades.  
I really love that “free” hat!


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> Blueberry wants to show off , oooops he meant SHARE his lunch at DTF
> View attachment 5577692


Redbean wishes she could join too. Next time!


----------



## JadeFor3st

papertiger said:


> Serendipitous coordination with QEII' outfit of the day (changes over 24 hours)  on How Majestic Swatch with Bamboo GP 36 and Zebra Peg 45
> 
> View attachment 5572710


Ahhh...someone I know have this lovely watch! 
Hello @boo1689  ….


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> Blueberry wants to show off , oooops he meant SHARE his lunch at DTF
> View attachment 5577692


Love her skill with chopsticks 

I’ve slowly lost some weight to get back into old clothes: (eta: last photo : etro sundress from maybr 2004)
 chanel vests and pants from 2001 spring, constellation denim jacket 2022; and espadrille mules; birkenstock leather arizonas and slip on sneakers ; vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe coat that just came back from tailoring; brunello olive wrap skirt, cargo pants;  Turnbull linen top; H toile hat; H sundress; dior tie dye jacket, t shirt, and tulle skirt. Dior act 1 sandals with pearls. Hermes bleu orage 25K sellier; etoupe 30B; craie Mini Della cavalleria; 33 sellier evelyn; orans; custom, hand sewn Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag









)
	

		
			
		

		
	



apologies, I do not know why pics are enormous as I select thumbnail size


----------



## JadeFor3st

sf_newyorker said:


> _|•|_
> 
> View attachment 5574666
> 
> _What to do when you’re in a metropolis stewing in mysterious unmentionable ingredients and not attending a certain Comic-Con in San Diego?
> 
> View attachment 5574664
> 
> Take advantage of the city’s nearly deserted rooftop venues. _​
> _
> View attachment 5574663
> _
> _Bask in the intense solar energy. _​
> _
> View attachment 5574662
> _
> _Pose as if the energy is giving you cool superhero/villain power._​
> _
> View attachment 5574665
> _
> _In reality, this is what you’re feeling._​
> _
> View attachment 5574667
> _
> _To those in the midst of this global heatwave - stay safe and hydrated.
> -•-_​


Such a funny and cute post. I always enjoy your creativity. Hope the weather is better now on the east coast.


----------



## JadeFor3st

fabdiva said:


> Destin loafers. This outfit really needs a Kelly in Rose Sakura. Alas...the Fendi peekaboo will do. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5575579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575581


You look lovely!  
That was me yesterday, feeling pink so I was in everything pink except for my blue pants!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

880 said:


> Love her skill with chopsticks
> 
> I’ve slowly lost some weight to get back into old clothes:
> etro silk sundress from maybe 2004?; chanel vests and pants from 2001 spring, constellation denim jacket 2022; and espadrille mules; birkenstock leather arizonas and slip on sneakers ; vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe coat that just came back from tailoring; brunello olive wrap skirt, cargo pants;  Turnbull linen top; H toile hat; H sundress; dior tie dye jacket, t shirt, and tulle skirt. Hermes bleu orage 25K sellier; etoupe 30B; craie Mini Della cavalleria; 33 sellier evelyn; orans; custom, hand sewn Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag
> View attachment 5577757
> View attachment 5577758
> View attachment 5577759
> View attachment 5577760
> View attachment 5577761
> View attachment 5577762
> View attachment 5577763
> View attachment 5577764
> 
> apologies- I don’t know why the pics are large (I select thumbnail size)


Every outfit is so chic! You look fabulous, as always!!! (LOVING your fringe coat! And of course, everything else!!)


----------



## fabdiva

JadeFor3st said:


> You look lovely!
> That was me yesterday, feeling pink so I was in everything pink except for my blue pants!


Thanks so much.  I bet you looked great!  Pink and blue...YES!


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Love her skill with chopsticks
> 
> I’ve slowly lost some weight to get back into old clothes: (eta: last photo : etro sundress from maybr 2004)
> chanel vests and pants from 2001 spring, constellation denim jacket 2022; and espadrille mules; birkenstock leather arizonas and slip on sneakers ; vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe coat that just came back from tailoring; brunello olive wrap skirt, cargo pants;  Turnbull linen top; H toile hat; H sundress; dior tie dye jacket, t shirt, and tulle skirt. Dior act 1 sandals with pearls. Hermes bleu orage 25K sellier; etoupe 30B; craie Mini Della cavalleria; 33 sellier evelyn; orans; custom, hand sewn Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag
> View attachment 5577757
> View attachment 5577758
> View attachment 5577759
> View attachment 5577760
> View attachment 5577761
> View attachment 5577762
> View attachment 5577763
> View attachment 5577764
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577823
> 
> apologies, I do not know why pics are enormous as I select thumbnail size


I LOVE everything…you’re always so chic! Particularly love the Etro sundress and the Constellation jacket…I tried on the high raise flared Constellation jeans which were incredibly cool but couldn’t imagine where I’d wear them in my PNW city. Guessing you live somewhere much more sophisticated and dress the part!


----------



## loh

880 said:


> Love her skill with chopsticks
> 
> I’ve slowly lost some weight to get back into old clothes: (eta: last photo : etro sundress from maybr 2004)
> chanel vests and pants from 2001 spring, constellation denim jacket 2022; and espadrille mules; birkenstock leather arizonas and slip on sneakers ; vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe coat that just came back from tailoring; brunello olive wrap skirt, cargo pants;  Turnbull linen top; H toile hat; H sundress; dior tie dye jacket, t shirt, and tulle skirt. Dior act 1 sandals with pearls. Hermes bleu orage 25K sellier; etoupe 30B; craie Mini Della cavalleria; 33 sellier evelyn; orans; custom, hand sewn Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag
> View attachment 5577757
> View attachment 5577758
> View attachment 5577759
> View attachment 5577760
> View attachment 5577761
> View attachment 5577762
> View attachment 5577763
> View attachment 5577764
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577823
> 
> apologies, I do not know why pics are enormous as I select thumbnail size



Omg, you look utterly divine! I love the fringe coat and tulle skirt!


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @loh , @tinkerbell68 , and @Ladybaga for your kind words 

@tinkerbell68, in the PNW, I can easily imagine you in the constellation jeans. With an oversized pullover sweater (like a draped cotton mock neck) ; dark colored faded rock t shirt; plain white T shirt with a scoop neck, like American Giant;  dior linen cotton t shirt; a Hanes muscle tank top; or James Perse and flip flops. When it’s chilly a moto jacket in any fabrication from French terry cloth to leather. Or, the other direction, with a poncho (not sure if people call them ponchos anymore). With beat up black Arizona or Boston shearling Birkenstocks, converse, or tennis shoes. Or, doc martens  If you love them, go for it. I’m short and relative to my height, I’m also thicker in the middle, so the constellation jeans definitely did not work on me. But they were fabulous.

V.V. Has a definite rocker aesthetic, so i think all of these ideas could compliment that. But I also suppose you could also make them sporty with a close fitted collared sport shirt or jersey and golden goose sneakers.


----------



## Fixxi

880 said:


> Love her skill with chopsticks
> 
> I’ve slowly lost some weight to get back into old clothes: (eta: last photo : etro sundress from maybr 2004)
> chanel vests and pants from 2001 spring, constellation denim jacket 2022; and espadrille mules; birkenstock leather arizonas and slip on sneakers ; vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe coat that just came back from tailoring; brunello olive wrap skirt, cargo pants;  Turnbull linen top; H toile hat; H sundress; dior tie dye jacket, t shirt, and tulle skirt. Dior act 1 sandals with pearls. Hermes bleu orage 25K sellier; etoupe 30B; craie Mini Della cavalleria; 33 sellier evelyn; orans; custom, hand sewn Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag
> View attachment 5577757
> View attachment 5577758
> View attachment 5577759
> View attachment 5577760
> View attachment 5577761
> View attachment 5577762
> View attachment 5577763
> View attachment 5577764
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577823
> 
> apologies, I do not know why pics are enormous as I select thumbnail size


You look so great!!!!


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> Love her skill with chopsticks
> 
> I’ve slowly lost some weight to get back into old clothes: (eta: last photo : etro sundress from maybr 2004)
> chanel vests and pants from 2001 spring, constellation denim jacket 2022; and espadrille mules; birkenstock leather arizonas and slip on sneakers ; vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe coat that just came back from tailoring; brunello olive wrap skirt, cargo pants;  Turnbull linen top; H toile hat; H sundress; dior tie dye jacket, t shirt, and tulle skirt. Dior act 1 sandals with pearls. Hermes bleu orage 25K sellier; etoupe 30B; craie Mini Della cavalleria; 33 sellier evelyn; orans; custom, hand sewn Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag
> View attachment 5577757
> View attachment 5577758
> View attachment 5577759
> View attachment 5577760
> View attachment 5577761
> View attachment 5577762
> View attachment 5577763
> View attachment 5577764
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577823
> 
> apologies, I do not know why pics are enormous as I select thumbnail size


You look amazing!!! Love these outfits too!!


----------



## 880

@Fixxi and @DR2014, thank you so much for your kind words 
hugs


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Thank you so much @loh , @tinkerbell68 , and @Ladybaga for your kind words
> 
> @tinkerbell68, in the PNW, I can easily imagine you in the constellation jeans. With an oversized pullover sweater (like a draped cotton mock neck) ; dark colored faded rock t shirt; plain white T shirt with a scoop neck, like American Giant;  dior linen cotton t shirt; a Hanes muscle tank top; or James Perse and flip flops. When it’s chilly a moto jacket in any fabrication from French terry cloth to leather. Or, the other direction, with a poncho (not sure if people call them ponchos anymore). With beat up black Arizona or Boston shearling Birkenstocks, converse, or tennis shoes. Or, doc martens  If you love them, go for it. I’m short and relative to my height, I’m also thicker in the middle, so the constellation jeans definitely did not work on me. But they were fabulous.
> 
> V.V. Has a definite rocker aesthetic, so i think all of these ideas could compliment that. But I also suppose you could also make them sporty with a close fitted collared sport shirt or jersey and golden goose sneakers.


So many great ideas which make the jeans even more tempting! Unfortunately, I must also temper my passion for beautiful designer RTW as I work at a non-profit. While I definitely wear less well-known designers (CDG, Pas de Calais, Nili Lotan, Yohji, Dries) I try to be a little under the radar (except for my bags of course but most people don't have a clue here). And I get to live vicariously through you


----------



## boo1689

880 said:


> Love her skill with chopsticks
> 
> I’ve slowly lost some weight to get back into old clothes: (eta: last photo : etro sundress from maybr 2004)
> chanel vests and pants from 2001 spring, constellation denim jacket 2022; and espadrille mules; birkenstock leather arizonas and slip on sneakers ; vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe coat that just came back from tailoring; brunello olive wrap skirt, cargo pants;  Turnbull linen top; H toile hat; H sundress; dior tie dye jacket, t shirt, and tulle skirt. Dior act 1 sandals with pearls. Hermes bleu orage 25K sellier; etoupe 30B; craie Mini Della cavalleria; 33 sellier evelyn; orans; custom, hand sewn Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag
> View attachment 5577757
> View attachment 5577758
> View attachment 5577759
> View attachment 5577760
> View attachment 5577761
> View attachment 5577762
> View attachment 5577763
> View attachment 5577764
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577823
> 
> apologies, I do not know why pics are enormous as I select thumbnail size


thank you hahah~
Oh I love all of your stunning outfits ! But the second outfit in red/white just totally makes me go


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @boo1689 !


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> Love her skill with chopsticks
> 
> I’ve slowly lost some weight to get back into old clothes: (eta: last photo : etro sundress from maybr 2004)
> chanel vests and pants from 2001 spring, constellation denim jacket 2022; and espadrille mules; birkenstock leather arizonas and slip on sneakers ; vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe coat that just came back from tailoring; brunello olive wrap skirt, cargo pants;  Turnbull linen top; H toile hat; H sundress; dior tie dye jacket, t shirt, and tulle skirt. Dior act 1 sandals with pearls. Hermes bleu orage 25K sellier; etoupe 30B; craie Mini Della cavalleria; 33 sellier evelyn; orans; custom, hand sewn Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag
> View attachment 5577757
> View attachment 5577758
> View attachment 5577759
> View attachment 5577760
> View attachment 5577761
> View attachment 5577762
> View attachment 5577763
> View attachment 5577764
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577823
> 
> apologies, I do not know why pics are enormous as I select thumbnail size


You look fantastic as always !
Did you stick to any particular weight loss plan ? I’m really struggling these days trying to shed some pounds !


----------



## diane278

I can’t seem to put down this little Aline. I‘ve been walking about 4 miles a day for exercise and this little pouch is a perfect way to carry a few basic things. It weighs next to nothing.


----------



## _gelato_

At lunch with my new Kelly


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Waiting with H25


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tempo

A piece of art meets art! My B in San Diego's Museum of Contemporary Art!


----------



## 880

Chrismin said:


> You look fantastic as always !
> Did you stick to any particular weight loss plan ? I’m really struggling these days trying to shed some pounds !


I am hypothyroid and was prediabetic at the start of covid. My endocrin helped pioneer the weight loss center at Weill Cornell, and she put me on a lifestyle change (salad or veggies before every meal; avoid sugar — limiting even some types of fruit — and wheat carbs; plus zero fake sweetener); intermittent fast (no food ideally between 7pm - 10 am or 12 noon); low impact exercise with a trainer at least five days weekly; and, metformin prescription (she takes my blood work regularly). I slowly lost thirty pounds and have kept it off. I’m 54 and everyone says it’s what you eat more than working out. Feel free to pm me for more info, or you can search for my post in the diet thread.


----------



## eve27

Tempo said:


> A piece of art meets art! My B in San Diego's Museum of Contemporary Art!
> 
> View attachment 5578331


Gorgeous! What color is your birkin?


----------



## JavaJo

Weekend in outfits, featuring my new shiny C18! To my fellow Ontarians, have a great long weekend!


----------



## Dupsy

Oz mules hanging out with Ms. B


----------



## pearlgrass

boo1689 said:


> Blueberry wants to show off , oooops he meant SHARE his lunch at DTF
> View attachment 5577692


Love  your post!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_•~>•>


Incoming weekend, kid._​
_


Which h-SLg1138 do we take?_​
_


Huh…so it’s gonna be a toss-up.
<•<~_​


----------



## Tempo

eve27 said:


> Gorgeous! What color is your birkin?


Thank you! It’s Prussian blue!


----------



## BreezyE

eve27 said:


> Gorgeous! What color is your birkin?


Yes, curious!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to lunch at The Ivy with my B35, Olympe ear cuff, belt kit and Rodeo Pegase…


----------



## WingNut

Giving some love to my Terre Box K32...one of the bags I don't carry frequently because I consider it "too special". To hell with that going forward, it's meant to be used and I love it!


----------



## Book Worm

WingNut said:


> Giving some love to my Terre Box K32...one of the bags I don't carry frequently because I consider it "too special". To hell with that going forward, it's meant to be used and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5579101


Love it. Love your sandals too.


----------



## 880

WingNut said:


> Giving some love to my Terre Box K32...one of the bags I don't carry frequently because I consider it "too special". To hell with that going forward, it's meant to be used and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5579101


Love everything about this pic! You look amazing @WingNut


----------



## edgar.kings

Great Saturday Matinée! Bravo!


----------



## edgar.kings

880 said:


> I am hypothyroid and was prediabetic at the start of covid. My endocrin helped pioneer the weight loss center at Weill Cornell, and she put me on a lifestyle change (salad or veggies before every meal; avoid sugar — limiting even some types of fruit — and wheat carbs; plus zero fake sweetener); intermittent fast (no food ideally between 7pm - 10 am or 12 noon); low impact exercise with a trainer at least five days weekly; and, metformin prescription (she takes my blood work regularly). I slowly lost thirty pounds and have kept it off. I’m 54 and everyone says it’s what you eat more than working out. Feel free to pm me for more info, or you can search for my post in the diet thread.


You go!!! We all should take care of and love ourselves as much as we do fashion!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @edgar.kings !  
+1 Book of Mormon and etoupe 30B


----------



## fabdiva

edgar.kings said:


> Great Saturday Matinée! Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579164


Love Book of Mormon!  Saw it 2x:  Once on Broadway and again when it came to Houston.  Bag is great too!


----------



## boo1689

Blueberry enjoying his puppy dog


----------



## WingNut

edgar.kings said:


> Great Saturday Matinée! Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579164



LOVED that play! Enjoy!


----------



## WingNut

Book Worm said:


> Love it. Love your sandals too.


Thank you! They are exceptionally comfortable.


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> Love everything about this pic! You look amazing @WingNut
> 
> Thank you. Your outfits have greatly inspired me!


----------



## boomer1234

Was trying to find the right mini bag for my outfit last night. Ended up with the mini K. She gets preferred a lot recently!


----------



## Prada Prince

Off to the opera last night with my Gold belt kit and Nata Olympe ear cuff…


----------



## Book Worm

WingNut said:


> Thank you! They are exceptionally comfortable.


Are these the stilettos or the wedges? 
I am in “need” (i use that loosely lol) of a pair of  painless evening sandals that I can actually walk in without hobbling. 
If you have additional mod shots in another thread, lmk. 
Thanks


----------



## edgar.kings

Hot but productive day to wrap up July: gym, facial, hair, nap, photoshoot and then Vietnamese for dinner! Happy (almost) August everyone!


----------



## lishukha

Mosaique cropped sweater and bouncing sneakers


----------



## sheanabelle

Never not planning on figuring out how to wear Goldie every day.


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Giving some love to my Terre Box K32...one of the bags I don't carry frequently because I consider it "too special". To hell with that going forward, it's meant to be used and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 5579101


You look so chic @WingNut and love your attitude girl. You know I am all for buying and using because everyday is special.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sheanabelle said:


> Never not planning on figuring out how to wear Goldie every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579599


One of my fave neutrals because she really does go with everything. Love ur ootd @sheanabelle


----------



## DR2014

sheanabelle said:


> Never not planning on figuring out how to wear Goldie every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579599


Love your goldie and your red kelly too!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

0.o


Yeah, we’re bummed the weekend is almost over. 



A final pose with the puppy before the weekend Picotin yields to the workweek Bolide/Halzan, and the puppy is delivered to The Animal Medical Center for her spay appointment, an overnight stay.​


She has mastered the technique of blurring her face as she will not tolerate being photographed the next two weeks sporting a post-surgical e-cone.
o.0​​


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> You look so chic @WingNut and love your attitude girl. You know I am all for buying and using because everyday is special.



Aww thank you…Yes I know! It was one of your posts about not saving everything for a special occasion that really inspired me to carry this bag more!


----------



## luckylove

sf_newyorker said:


> 0.o
> View attachment 5579968
> 
> Yeah, we’re bummed the weekend is almost over.
> 
> View attachment 5579969
> 
> A final pose with the puppy before the weekend Picotin yields to the workweek Bolide/Halzan, and the puppy is delivered to The Animal Medical Center for her spay appointment, an overnight stay.​
> View attachment 5579970
> 
> She has mastered the technique of blurring her face as she will not tolerate being photographed the next two weeks sporting a post-surgical e-cone.
> o.0​​


She is just so precious! I hope she has a speedy recovery! Her photos always put a huge smile on my face!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Aww thank you…Yes I know! It was one of your posts about not saving everything for a special occasion that really inspired me to carry this bag more!


That makes me so happy


----------



## yenniemc




----------



## DR2014

yenniemc said:


> View attachment 5580033


Love your dress!! Where is it from, if you don't mind sharing? Thanks.


----------



## yenniemc

DR2014 said:


> Love your dress!! Where is it from, if you don't mind sharing? Thanks.


Thank you! It’s from Adrianna Papell. I used it for my daughter’s christening!









						3D Floral Metallic Lace Fit And Flare Midi Dress With Sheer Details In Ivory Gold
					

Florals come to life in this metallic style. This midi dress features all over 3D floral lace, a solid underlay, sheer neckline and skirt, and a fit and flare silhouette. A hidden zipper closure at the back completes this pretty lace dress. No matter the event, this feminine style will stun from...




					www.adriannapapell.com


----------



## shrpthorn

yenniemc said:


> View attachment 5580033


Your dress is simply beautiful.


----------



## Book Worm

yenniemc said:


> Thank you! It’s from Adrianna Papell. I used it for my daughter’s christening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Floral Metallic Lace Fit And Flare Midi Dress With Sheer Details In Ivory Gold
> 
> 
> Florals come to life in this metallic style. This midi dress features all over 3D floral lace, a solid underlay, sheer neckline and skirt, and a fit and flare silhouette. A hidden zipper closure at the back completes this pretty lace dress. No matter the event, this feminine style will stun from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adriannapapell.com





shrpthorn said:


> Your dress is simply beautiful.


It really is...
So delicate...and you wear it well.


----------



## bagnut1

sf_newyorker said:


> 0.o
> View attachment 5579968
> 
> Yeah, we’re bummed the weekend is almost over.
> 
> View attachment 5579969
> 
> A final pose with the puppy before the weekend Picotin yields to the workweek Bolide/Halzan, and the puppy is delivered to The Animal Medical Center for her spay appointment, an overnight stay.​
> View attachment 5579970
> 
> She has mastered the technique of blurring her face as she will not tolerate being photographed the next two weeks sporting a post-surgical e-cone.
> o.0​​


Adorbs!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ms. Rouge Casaque B25… the best red my eyes have seen


----------



## LouiseCPH

Wearing my Plume 20 with my new non H straps


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Ms. Rouge Casaque B25… the best red my eyes have seen
> View attachment 5580294


Gorgeous! I agree RC is one of the best reds ever. Do I spy BGHW?  (I have the B30 sister, with orange interior). Love the Chevre!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Gorgeous! I agree RC is one of the best reds ever. Do I spy BGHW?  (I have the B30 sister, with orange interior). Love the Chevre!


YES! What a great eye you have to tell the difference in hardware @WingNut  So happy we both have this beautiful red in our collection


----------



## fabdiva

This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

fabdiva said:


> This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5580486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580488


Truly beautiful as always! And you can’t fake that gorgeous happy smile.


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5580486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580488




You look great!!  And I love those Royal loafers too!!


----------



## fabdiva

sf_newyorker said:


> Truly beautiful as always! And you can’t fake that gorgeous happy smile.


Aww! Thank you so much!!  You're too kind.


----------



## Chanelandco

fabdiva said:


> This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5580486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580488


Fabdiva , you look Fabulous !!!


----------



## 880

fabdiva said:


> This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5580486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580488


Absolutely perfect! You are so gorgeous! You originally turned it down


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

fabdiva said:


> This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5580486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580488


You look radiant and beautiful!
everything suits you so well!
And I love your home! A perfect backdrop to such a chic lady


----------



## eternallove4bag

fabdiva said:


> This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5580486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580488


Looking so chic @fabdiva


----------



## am2022

Casual outfit accumulating 10K + steps daily - and was able to use Ms anemone Evie for the first time - love Maurice leather - keeps its shape better with even grain throughout and slight sheen !


----------



## fabdiva

eternallove4bag said:


> Looking so chic @fabdiva


Thanks so much!


----------



## fabdiva

880 said:


> Absolutely perfect! You are so gorgeous! You originally turned it down


Thanks so much.  But yes, I turned it down.  At the time, I didn't know they were so hard to get.  I know now, but then, I was totally clueless because I never asked about bags or wish list.  I mentioned I liked the Constance, but no big whoop.  I turned down the bag and left the store.  My SA  looked at me like, "Really?!"  My friend told me to immediately return to the store and get the bag.  His wife had been waiting for 2 years for the bag. I loved the bag and thought it was beautiful. The only reason I turned it down was because of he PHW.  But I'm so glad I got the palladium now.


----------



## fabdiva

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look radiant and beautiful!
> everything suits you so well!
> And I love your home! A perfect backdrop to such a chic lady


Thank you so much!  Radiant?!  You just made my day.  I was thinking I needed to start getting botox! Maybe I can hold off a bit more?  Lol.


----------



## tpm1224

So I only have 3 Hermes bags so I am always posting the same bag. Lol. But another weekend with my C18, date night with the husband


----------



## DR2014

yenniemc said:


> Thank you! It’s from Adrianna Papell. I used it for my daughter’s christening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Floral Metallic Lace Fit And Flare Midi Dress With Sheer Details In Ivory Gold
> 
> 
> Florals come to life in this metallic style. This midi dress features all over 3D floral lace, a solid underlay, sheer neckline and skirt, and a fit and flare silhouette. A hidden zipper closure at the back completes this pretty lace dress. No matter the event, this feminine style will stun from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adriannapapell.com


thank you, it's beautiful! and congratulations!


----------



## Mapoon

tpm1224 said:


> So I only have 3 Hermes bags so I am always posting the same bag. Lol. But another weekend with my C18, date night with the husband
> 
> View attachment 5580595


The food looks amazing!! Sometimes less is more!! Using your curated and beautiful 3 bags = maximising more cost per wear indeed!!


----------



## yenniemc

shrpthorn said:


> Your dress is simply beautiful.





Book Worm said:


> It really is...
> So delicate...and you wear it well.





DR2014 said:


> thank you, it's beautiful! and congratulations!


Thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## WingNut

fabdiva said:


> This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5580486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580488


Everything about your outfit is on-point! Gorgeous!!


----------



## fabdiva

WingNut said:


> Everything about your outfit is on-point! Gorgeous!!


Thank you so much!!  So appreciated.


----------



## 880

Double date TPF dinner with DHs  a few weeks ago. she didn’t want to post one pic bc she felt she looked like she had a muffintop (she doesn’t; she’s tall and model thin) And, I didn’t want to post another, bc I looked like a hunched hobbit. What was clear was that neither DH could take an action pic worth a d$&%@ lol. So now that @haute okole  posted her imaginary muffin top in another thread,  here is my hobbit pic. With our mini Della cavalleria/ Hermes slip dress and 28 jypsiere/h twin set


----------



## carrie8

880 said:


> okay, I met with a sweet TPFer a few weeks ago. And, she didn’t want to post one pic bc she felt she looked like she had a muffintop (she doesn’t; she’s tall and model thin) And, I didn’t want to post another, bc I looked like a hunched hobbit. What was clear was that neither DH could take an action pic worth a d$&%@ lol. So now that @haute okole  posted it in another thread,  here is our mini Della cavalleria/ Hermes slip dress and 28 jypsiere/h twin set
> 
> View attachment 5581030
> View attachment 5581031


You go girls!


----------



## haute okole

880 said:


> okay, I met with a sweet TPFer a few weeks ago. And, she didn’t want to post one pic bc she felt she looked like she had a muffintop (she doesn’t; she’s tall and model thin) And, I didn’t want to post another, bc I looked like a hunched hobbit. What was clear was that neither DH could take an action pic worth a d$&%@ lol. So now that @haute okole  posted her imaginary muffin top in another thread,  here is my hobbit pic. With our mini Della cavalleria/ Hermes slip dress and 28 jypsiere/h twin set
> 
> View attachment 5581030
> View attachment 5581031


Hahahaha, girl, we are the exact same height!  I was wearing heels.  My hubby, however, is 6’6”, so my height is an optical illusion.  Love love how you are hiding my obnoxious nipples and hideous muffin top.  So embarrassed you let me walk around like that.  Hahaha.  i haven’t had so much fun in YEARS.  You and your DH crack me up.  Does anybody ever tell you that DH has a Stanley Tucci Searching for Italy aura, I mean totally.  You a hobbit, Hahahaha, if Selma Hayak is a hobbit!


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> Double date TPF dinner with DHs  a few weeks ago. she didn’t want to post one pic bc she felt she looked like she had a muffintop (she doesn’t; she’s tall and model thin) And, I didn’t want to post another, bc I looked like a hunched hobbit. What was clear was that neither DH could take an action pic worth a d$&%@ lol. So now that @haute okole  posted her imaginary muffin top in another thread,  here is my hobbit pic. With our mini Della cavalleria/ Hermes slip dress and 28 jypsiere/h twin set
> 
> View attachment 5581030
> View attachment 5581031


What a fun date it must have been! Both of you look fabulous @880


----------



## Lejic

This dress has been so convenient at work with the huge pockets!


----------



## Cool Gal

Who would’ve thought that my Pegasus goes well with my Birdie? I bought my Pegasus first, then I got the Birdie offer in 6 months! Thanks to my Pegasus as it brings my luck


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for Sunday dim sum with my ear cuff and belt kit, and my own muffin top. Or maybe dumpling top? Lol!


----------



## Leo the Lion

B25 Noir RGHW! Getting ready for the my birthday month! Have a nice day everyone! xoxo


----------



## Dupsy

Tea break


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> Double date TPF dinner with DHs  a few weeks ago. she didn’t want to post one pic bc she felt she looked like she had a muffintop (she doesn’t; she’s tall and model thin) And, I didn’t want to post another, bc I looked like a hunched hobbit. What was clear was that neither DH could take an action pic worth a d$&%@ lol. So now that @haute okole  posted her imaginary muffin top in another thread,  here is my hobbit pic. With our mini Della cavalleria/ Hermes slip dress and 28 jypsiere/h twin set
> 
> View attachment 5581030
> View attachment 5581031


You both look fantastic!


----------



## 880

WingNut said:


> You both look fantastic!


Thank you @WingNut !


----------



## Lejic

Dupsy said:


> Tea break
> 
> View attachment 5581093



So pretty!! My store couldn’t find these for me


----------



## Frivole88

about to go out with my little red B25


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Naynaykilla

Frivole88 said:


> about to go out with my little red B25
> 
> View attachment 5581266


Is that rouge Grenat? I love the depth of color


----------



## periogirl28

C'est l'heure du thé. I guess it's teatime.


----------



## Lejic

It’s *freezing* in my office building because the hotter it gets the colder they set the thermostat. Trying to stay warm…


----------



## WingNut

Giving my Parchemin B more love. 

For years I struggled trying to "match" this bag to my outfit. I found it looked off against whites, and didn't think I should carry it with darks. Finally got over that, and realized it's a nice summer accent.


----------



## loh

Lejic said:


> It’s *freezing* in my office building because the hotter it gets the colder they set the thermostat. Trying to stay warm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581539



I feel for you, I was the same way in offices.  At least you have a stylish way of staying warm!


----------



## Frivole88

Naynaykilla said:


> Is that rouge Grenat? I love the depth of color



Thank you, it’s rouge vif in jonathan leather ♥️


----------



## allanrvj

Volynka Plume as a gym bag


----------



## periogirl28

allanrvj said:


> Volynka Plume as a gym bag
> View attachment 5581581
> View attachment 5581582


It's a workout just carrying that bag around.


----------



## loh

At Ikea.  Getting DS ready to go back to college.  He's getting his first apartment.


----------



## diane278

Going to a monthly meeting with my new TPM and a wrinkled shirt.


----------



## hermesgeek

Going on a trip in a few days so did a switcharoo on my herbag. So excited because I haven’t used this bag in so so so many years!


----------



## sheanabelle

Not sure if the dog is after my attention, or the bag...I think Bag.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Frivole88 said:


> Thank you, it’s rouge vif in jonathan leather ♥️


It’s beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Giving my Parchemin B more love.
> 
> For years I struggled trying to "match" this bag to my outfit. I found it looked off against whites, and didn't think I should carry it with darks. Finally got over that, and realized it's a nice summer accent.
> 
> View attachment 5581541


Girl you are fabulous! You carry everything so effortlessly @WingNut


----------



## eternallove4bag

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 5581977
> 
> Not sure if the dog is after my attention, or the bag...I think Bag.


Omg is that a mini golden doodle? Such a precious shot @sheanabelle


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sheanabelle

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg is that a mini golden doodle? Such a precious shot @sheanabelle


YES!  She's 3 and has been such a great addition to our family, she's so sweet.


----------



## hermeslady

Me and my 40cm sellier box calf Kelly out for a drive.  Just love love love her!


----------



## CaliSunShine

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5576289


Your beautiful bag is even more stunning with your VCA. Such a great idea.


----------



## Prada Prince

Inching towards the weekend…


----------



## 336

Hometime!


----------



## WingNut

hermeslady said:


> Me and my 40cm sellier box calf Kelly out for a drive.  Just love love love her!
> 
> View attachment 5582069


OH I love the richness of box in a chocolaty brown!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Frivole88 said:


> about to go out with my little red B25
> 
> View attachment 5581266


Pure gorgeousness!!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

First day back at work aften vacation with Halzan 31 (I have a firm rule against starting on a Monday).


----------



## hermesgeek

Rarely do I take or get photographed in my “uniform” (it’s my go to silhouette with different color variations on normal days being out of my workout clothes and dressed up outfits) but I thank whoever celebrity was behind me that my daughter was trying to take a photo of or else I wouldn’t have been able to share my uniform with you all


----------



## Lejic

LouiseCPH said:


> First day back at work aften vacation with Halzan 31 (I have a firm rule against starting on a Monday).
> 
> View attachment 5582347



You are so chic and wise!!


----------



## girlfriday17

Heading out the door with my CDC 24 and couldn’t help but admire the colour.


----------



## Chanelandco

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5582549
> 
> Rarely do I take or get photographed in my “uniform” (it’s my go to silhouette with different color variations on normal days being out of my workout clothes and dressed up outfits) but I thank whoever celebrity was behind me that my daughter was trying to take a photo of or else I wouldn’t have been able to share my uniform with you all


Very Chic !


----------



## hermesgeek

Chanelandco said:


> Very Chic !


You’re so sweet, thanks lovely!


----------



## fabdiva

hermeslady said:


> Me and my 40cm sellier box calf Kelly out for a drive.  Just love love love her!
> 
> View attachment 5582069


That is breathtaking!  Just stunning!!!


----------



## boo1689

Happy Chinese Valentine’s Day


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## phoenixfeather

Waiting at the car service. Everything went so quickly I wasn't able to take a better picture.


----------



## edgar.kings

Which trusty, spacious friend to bring on a long weekend trip?


----------



## floridamama

Wow wo


carlinha said:


> Bambou C24 swift RGHW + jewelry
> wow so pretty


----------



## DR2014

edgar.kings said:


> Which trusty, spacious friend to bring on a long weekend trip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583077


OOOhhhh the black box!!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_The Friday Deal
.


I asked, “Gentle miss, how much for a picture?”_​
_She replied, “A sum of bite-sized banana, nectarine, chicken, light baby bel cheese.”_​
_I said, “Anything else, gentle miss?”_​
_


‘


‘


She answered, “A silk of my choosing for each day you stalk me with a camera during my convalescence.”_​
_


I nodded, “A steep price. And well worth it. Agreed.”
.._​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _The Friday Deal
> .
> View attachment 5583273
> 
> I asked, “Gentle miss, how much for a picture?”
> 
> She replied, “A sum of bite-sized banana, nectarine, chicken, light baby bel cheese.”
> 
> I said, “Anything else, gentle miss?”
> 
> View attachment 5583274
> 
> ‘
> View attachment 5583271
> 
> ‘
> View attachment 5583272
> 
> She answered, “A silk of my choosing for each day you stalk me with a camera during my convalescence.”
> 
> View attachment 5583275
> 
> I nodded, “A steep price. And well worth it. Agreed.”
> .._​



Awwww, sweet baby.  What an adorable little face!  The scarf looks good on her.  Hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## mauihappyplace

I did not coordinate my outfit with my bag BUT I made sure to take rose shocking halzan on the Pink Jeep Tour in Sedona


----------



## saskiamoet

My new Blue Royal B30 with GHW and my yellow “impulse buy” Extra sandals. Excuse my messy kitchen, but the kids were a little extra today.


----------



## smallfry

sf_newyorker said:


> _The Friday Deal
> .
> View attachment 5583273
> 
> I asked, “Gentle miss, how much for a picture?”
> 
> She replied, “A sum of bite-sized banana, nectarine, chicken, light baby bel cheese.”
> 
> I said, “Anything else, gentle miss?”
> 
> View attachment 5583274
> 
> ‘
> View attachment 5583271
> 
> ‘
> View attachment 5583272
> 
> She answered, “A silk of my choosing for each day you stalk me with a camera during my convalescence.”
> 
> View attachment 5583275
> 
> I nodded, “A steep price. And well worth it. Agreed.”
> .._​


Your baby girl is so very precious @sf_newyorker!  Hope she heals quickly.  Thank you for sharing her with us


----------



## sheanabelle

saskiamoet said:


> My new Blue Royal B30 with GHW and my yellow “impulse buy” Extra sandals. Excuse my messy kitchen, but the kids were a little extra today.
> View attachment 5583340


Love both, they look great on you!


----------



## cindy05

Wore the fun yellow oran sandals today.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Using the Early sandal and an H triangle to take me back to the 70s for a party.


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> Using the Early sandal and an H triangle to take me back to the 70s for a party.
> 
> View attachment 5583392



How fun!  I love the whole outfit, including the mask!


----------



## tinkerbell68

loh said:


> How fun!  I love the whole outfit, including the mask!


It was really fun even though I didn't have to dig deep into my closet for a 'costume'...many guests clearly went all out!


----------



## BB8

Prada Prince said:


> Inching towards the weekend…
> 
> View attachment 5582147


I know it's an H thread, but love your Bal!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## BB8

LouiseCPH said:


> First day back at work aften vacation with Halzan 31 (I have a firm rule against starting on a Monday).
> 
> View attachment 5582347


I completely agree with that rule


----------



## Yodabest

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 5581977
> 
> Not sure if the dog is after my attention, or the bag...I think Bag.


love! Especially the pup! May I ask where your dress is from? looks so cute with the golden goose!


----------



## Four Tails

A very 5P evening for a mid-week date night.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Four Tails said:


> A very 5P evening for a mid-week date night.
> 
> View attachment 5583536


Ahhh such a beautiful color!


----------



## Prada Prince

BB8 said:


> I know it's an H thread, but love your Bal!


Thank you! I’m trying to shop my own closet these days, and I’m bringing out some of my more neglected pieces. I’m glad I hung on to a classic Bal since I didn’t expect the direction of the House to go where it is today.


----------



## _gelato_

Green cake with blue KTG, why not?


----------



## sheanabelle

PC1984 said:


> love! Especially the pup! May I ask where your dress is from? looks so cute with the golden goose!


I wish I could tell you but it was from a really really random store on 55th & lexington a year ago. I went in because my outfit had gotten soaked from the rain and I needed something to wear & I wouldn't freeze at work. I found this dress for maybe $10!! And I can't get over how many times I've worn it over the summers now! Thank you!


----------



## Croisette7

sf_newyorker said:


> _The Friday Deal
> .
> View attachment 5583273
> 
> I asked, “Gentle miss, how much for a picture?”
> 
> She replied, “A sum of bite-sized banana, nectarine, chicken, light baby bel cheese.”
> 
> I said, “Anything else, gentle miss?”
> 
> View attachment 5583274
> 
> ‘
> View attachment 5583271
> 
> ‘
> View attachment 5583272
> 
> She answered, “A silk of my choosing for each day you stalk me with a camera during my convalescence.”
> 
> View attachment 5583275
> 
> I nodded, “A steep price. And well worth it. Agreed.”
> .._​


Sweeet little guy!


----------



## millivanilli

fabdiva said:


> This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5580486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580488


I need to bookmark these pictures as you give me an instant mood booster with your smile!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out brunching and shopping in Mayfair…


----------



## Ladybaga

fabdiva said:


> This B30 is my most used/every day bag. I love this bag so much.  I can't believe I originally turned it down.  Works with everything especially my Oz mules and Royale loafers.  Here's some arm candy as well.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5580486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580488


Perfection!! (Can I borrow your loafers??? Pretty Please?? LOVE THESE!!!!!)


----------



## fabdiva

Ladybaga said:


> Perfection!! (Can I borrow your loafers??? Pretty Please?? LOVE THESE!!!!!)


LOL.  No can do.  I love these loafers!  One of my favorite and most comfortable pair. I may have a small addiction to loafers and mules.


----------



## Ladybaga

fabdiva said:


> LOL.  No can do.  I love these loafers!  One of my favorite and most comfortable pair. I may have a small addiction to loafers and mules.


I really want to get some Royal Loafers. You and I have the same black mules with phw. (We are B30 togo noir phw twins, too.)


----------



## fabdiva

millivanilli said:


> I need to bookmark these pictures as you give me an instant mood booster with your smile!


You’re a doll. Thank you! Such a great compliment. I’m entirely flattered to bits.


----------



## fabdiva

Ladybaga said:


> I really want to get some Royal Loafers. You and I have the same black mules with phw. (We are B30 togo noir phw twins, too.)


Get them! My son thinks I’m nuts to have so many loafers but I have the worse feet ! Everything is uncomfortable to me EXCEPT Hermes loafers. The Royal loafers are divine.  I’m loving the mules as well.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

tinkerbell68 said:


> Using the Early sandal and an H triangle to take me back to the 70s for a party.
> 
> View attachment 5583392


Love those wedges!


----------



## boo1689

Blueberry had a blast picking out new wedding bands for DH and me since we’ve outgrown our original wedding bands


----------



## Xthgirl

Picotin18 GGHW
Cinq a sept dress
Valentino sandals


----------



## balen.girl

My Rodeo in action..


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> Blueberry had a blast picking out new wedding bands for DH and me since we’ve outgrown our original wedding bands
> View attachment 5584196
> View attachment 5584194
> View attachment 5584195
> View attachment 5584197



Beautiful rings that Blueberry helped picked!
And he look so cool in his comfy chair.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Berlingot GM


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> Beautiful rings that Blueberry helped picked!
> And he look so cool in his comfy chair.


Thank you dearest Blueberry can’t wait to hang out with Redbean again !!


----------



## phoenixfeather




----------



## WingNut

It’s an ostrich kinda day…


----------



## Prada Prince

WingNut said:


> It’s an ostrich kinda day…
> 
> View attachment 5585540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585541


Looking great! 

P.S. I just about died reading your signature... LOL!


----------



## PrisKILLALALA

Constance 18 in noir with ghw and Odyssey twilly!


----------



## audreylita




----------



## pearlgrass

PrisKILLALALA said:


> Constance 18 in noir with ghw and Odyssey twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5586060
> 
> View attachment 5586061



Absolutely gorgeous!  Love your cute Schnauzer


----------



## pearlgrass

audreylita said:


> View attachment 5586083



Super cute


----------



## Mapoon

PrisKILLALALA said:


> Constance 18 in noir with ghw and Odyssey twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5586060
> 
> View attachment 5586061


So gorgeous! Love little Schnauzer at the side too! This C18 is in my perfect combo black with ghw though may be boring to some but this would be the style of bag I would like to  own hopefully later on I love bags with colour.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrisKILLALALA

Mapoon said:


> So gorgeous! Love little Schnauzer at the side too! This C18 is in my perfect combo black with ghw though may be boring to some but this would be the style of bag I would like to  own hopefully later on I love bags with colour.


Thank you! He loves the attention .  Trying to add the neutrals to my collection first and then make my way toward colors .


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> It’s an ostrich kinda day…
> 
> View attachment 5585540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585541


Gorgeous! So in love with your birdie too @WingNut


----------



## eternallove4bag

audreylita said:


> View attachment 5586083


Cutie alert!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrisKILLALALA said:


> Constance 18 in noir with ghw and Odyssey twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5586060
> 
> View attachment 5586061


So chic! Your furry baby is super cute!


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous! So in love with your birdie too @WingNut


Thank you!


----------



## WingNut

Lovely, and adorable pup!!


----------



## fabdiva

Trying to use my B30 in Nata more.  Beautiful bag, but definitely need to get twillies.  Seeing my SA today. Not really a fan of twillies. Hopefully I'll find something I like. Wish me luck.  Maybe I'll drop a hint that I need a Gold on Gold Birkin or Sellier Kelly to match the Orans and belt. Wait a minute...I'm on Ban Island.  Nevermind.


----------



## WingNut

fabdiva said:


> Trying to use my B30 in Nata more.  Beautiful bag, but definitely need to get twillies.  Seeing my SA today. Not really a fan of twillies. Hopefully I'll find something I like. Wish me luck.  Maybe I'll drop a hint that I need a Gold on Gold Birkin or Sellier Kelly to match the Orans and belt. Wait a minute...I'm on Ban Island.  Nevermind.
> 
> View attachment 5586521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586522


AAaahhh that outfit is so lovely and you wear everything so well. LOVE the orange shirt, and the way the Nata B compliments and does not clash or "match" (as in matchy matchy). A gold/gold B would be much less impactful in this case, IMHO.

FYI I suffer the same fears about carrying a light colored bag (Parchemin B30). My SA literally wrinkled her nose at the concept of twillies on the handles. "Just wear it. If you have to replace the handles later so be it." I had to laugh, but seriously I gave up on the twillies (which doesn't prevent me from buying them and then selling them when I fail miserably to tie them lol)


----------



## fabdiva

WingNut said:


> AAaahhh that outfit is so lovely and you wear everything so well. LOVE the orange shirt, and the way the Nata B compliments and does not clash or "match" (as in matchy matchy). A gold/gold B would be much less impactful in this case, IMHO.
> 
> FYI I suffer the same fears about carrying a light colored bag (Parchemin B30). My SA literally wrinkled her nose at the concept of twillies on the handles. "Just wear it. If you have to replace the handles later so be it." I had to laugh, but seriously I gave up on the twillies (which doesn't prevent me from buying them and then selling them when I fail miserably to tie them lol)


You are right about the gold/gold B being less impactful.  I just want one.  Lol.  It would be a good everyday low maintenance bag.  You got me seriously re-thinking the twillies.  I have them on my Dior book tote and D-lite bags and they always move around and I have to re-tie them.  Maybe because they are fabric bags?


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> Blueberry had a blast picking out new wedding bands for DH and me since we’ve outgrown our original wedding bands
> View attachment 5584196
> View attachment 5584194
> View attachment 5584195
> View attachment 5584197


Blueberry has excellent taste! Congrats and best wishes for many more 
@fabdiva , you rock the nata 30B. I think it’s far more fabulous on you than gold on gold
@audreylita , such a cutie!
@WingNut , I agree with you in general re the twillies, but it’s your parchemin birdie . . . .


----------



## fabdiva

WingNut said:


> AAaahhh that outfit is so lovely and you wear everything so well. LOVE the orange shirt, and the way the Nata B compliments and does not clash or "match" (as in matchy matchy). A gold/gold B would be much less impactful in this case, IMHO.
> 
> FYI I suffer the same fears about carrying a light colored bag (Parchemin B30). My SA literally wrinkled her nose at the concept of twillies on the handles. "Just wear it. If you have to replace the handles later so be it." I had to laugh, but seriously I gave up on the twillies (which doesn't prevent me from buying them and then selling them when I fail miserably to tie them lol)


Oh, BTW the orange shirt is on sale now at Mango.com.  Love it.


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> Trying to use my B30 in Nata more.  Beautiful bag, but definitely need to get twillies.  Seeing my SA today. Not really a fan of twillies. Hopefully I'll find something I like. Wish me luck.  Maybe I'll drop a hint that I need a Gold on Gold Birkin or Sellier Kelly to match the Orans and belt. Wait a minute...I'm on Ban Island.  Nevermind.
> 
> View attachment 5586521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586522



You look great!  Hope you get something good!  

Ban Island??  Where is that??  Never heard of it.  Sounds like a horrible place...


----------



## luckylove

fabdiva said:


> Trying to use my B30 in Nata more.  Beautiful bag, but definitely need to get twillies.  Seeing my SA today. Not really a fan of twillies. Hopefully I'll find something I like. Wish me luck.  Maybe I'll drop a hint that I need a Gold on Gold Birkin or Sellier Kelly to match the Orans and belt. Wait a minute...I'm on Ban Island.  Nevermind.
> 
> View attachment 5586521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586522


 I love seeing your photos! You have a great sense of style and a smile that lights up a room. Your wonderful smile just spreads joy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

fabdiva said:


> Trying to use my B30 in Nata more.  Beautiful bag, but definitely need to get twillies.  Seeing my SA today. Not really a fan of twillies. Hopefully I'll find something I like. Wish me luck.  Maybe I'll drop a hint that I need a Gold on Gold Birkin or Sellier Kelly to match the Orans and belt. Wait a minute...I'm on Ban Island.  Nevermind.
> 
> View attachment 5586521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586522


Your smile is so beautiful! Love your style!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

luckylove said:


> I love seeing your photos! You have a great sense of style and a smile that lights up a room. Your wonderful smile just spreads joy!


Seconded!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabdiva

eternallove4bag said:


> Your smile is so beautiful! Love your style!


Thank you so much.  You're so kind!



luckylove said:


> I love seeing your photos! You have a great sense of style and a smile that lights up a room. Your wonderful smile just spreads joy!


What a sweet thing to say.  Thank you!  That makes my day.



loh said:


> You look great!  Hope you get something good!
> 
> Ban Island??  Where is that??  Never heard of it.  Sounds like a horrible place...


You're right!  It's a horrible place with an exceptional shoe department.  Lol.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Loving my new special order B25 and just in time for my b-day. YAY!


----------



## bagsamplified

LouiseCPH said:


> First day back at work aften vacation with Halzan 31 (I have a firm rule against starting on a Monday).
> 
> View attachment 5582347


I love this rule!


----------



## Mapoon

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my new special order B25 and just in time for my b-day. YAY!
> 
> View attachment 5586687


Love the whole photo!! Esp your sunnies!!


----------



## fabdiva

WingNut said:


> AAaahhh that outfit is so lovely and you wear everything so well. LOVE the orange shirt, and the way the Nata B compliments and does not clash or "match" (as in matchy matchy). A gold/gold B would be much less impactful in this case, IMHO.
> 
> FYI I suffer the same fears about carrying a light colored bag (Parchemin B30). My SA literally wrinkled her nose at the concept of twillies on the handles. "Just wear it. If you have to replace the handles later so be it." I had to laugh, but seriously I gave up on the twillies (which doesn't prevent me from buying them and then selling them when I fail miserably to tie them lol)


@WingNut So I did get 2 twillies I really love.  BUT my SA told me the spa won't do handles.  He actually volunteered that information when we were talking about the fabric strap on the Evelyn.  According to him, "The spa won't clean those straps because they are considered handles, which the spa won't touch."


----------



## sheanabelle

Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my new special order B25 and just in time for my b-day. YAY!
> 
> View attachment 5586687


LOVE your dress, you look amazing. Also...not usually a fan of bicolor but that B is fire! Please post more pics of her!


----------



## louise_elouise

fabdiva said:


> @WingNut So I did get 2 twillies I really love.  BUT my SA told me the spa won't do handles.  He actually volunteered that information when we were talking about the fabric strap on the Evelyn.  According to him, "The spa won't clean those straps because they are considered handles, which the spa won't touch."


Oh good to know. I wonder why they won’t do handles (nor the inside of the bag). These feel like prime spots that would need to be freshened up


----------



## fabdiva

louise_elouise said:


> Oh good to know. I wonder why they won’t do handles (nor the inside of the bag). These feel like prime spots that would need to be freshened up


I thought the same thing! But wanted to give you a heads up since we were chatting about protecting the handles with twillies.


----------



## WingNut

fabdiva said:


> @WingNut So I did get 2 twillies I really love.  BUT my SA told me the spa won't do handles.  He actually volunteered that information when we were talking about the fabric strap on the Evelyn.  According to him, "The spa won't clean those straps because they are considered handles, which the spa won't touch."


Right...and that is the conundrum! The only thing they will do is send it off to paris to _replace_ the straps. So I weigh the endless decision of buying twillies and failing, or just letting it wear and then replacing straps down the road. I had twillies for my parchemin Birdy B, decided I didn't like the colors/look and sold them. And now I'm looking for different ones. It never ends.

I always admire those who can pull off twillies on handles so effortlessly!




Leo the Lion said:


> Loving my new special order B25 and just in time for my b-day. YAY!
> 
> View attachment 5586687


Stunning outfit, head to toe!


----------



## WingNut

Took my mom out for her birthday last night for sushi.

Hadn't carried my SO Rouge Casaque Chevre B30 in a bit, and thought it gave the outfit an appropriate pop!


----------



## Book Worm

WingNut said:


> Took my mom out for her birthday last night for sushi.
> 
> Hadn't carried my SO Rouge Casaque Chevre B30 in a bit, and thought it gave the outfit an appropriate pop!
> 
> View attachment 5587057
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587058


You look lovely and that red is so pretty!


----------



## WingNut

Book Worm said:


> You look lovely and that red is so pretty!


Thank you! Just realized I took the photo before I put my shoes on lol.


----------



## phoenixfeather

fabdiva said:


> Trying to use my B30 in Nata more.  Beautiful bag, but definitely need to get twillies.  Seeing my SA today. Not really a fan of twillies. Hopefully I'll find something I like. Wish me luck.  Maybe I'll drop a hint that I need a Gold on Gold Birkin or Sellier Kelly to match the Orans and belt. Wait a minute...I'm on Ban Island.  Nevermind.
> 
> View attachment 5586521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586522


So beautiful!


----------



## Book Worm

WingNut said:


> Thank you! Just realized I took the photo before I put my *shoes* on lol.


I can't even tell. 
Still can't get over how pretty red looks w/ghw. But then I'm a ghw kinda person so my opinion maybe biased.


----------



## voguekelly711

Always on the go!!

Lovely day in the South of France at the Jardins de la Petite Afrique w K28 & Kelly Dog 5P 

C18 enjoying the view at the Palais de la Méditerranée before some divine avocado toast.

B35 sipping on some sparkling wine before take-off


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> Took my mom out for her birthday last night for sushi.
> 
> Hadn't carried my SO Rouge Casaque Chevre B30 in a bit, and thought it gave the outfit an appropriate pop!
> 
> View attachment 5587057
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587058


Wishing your mom a very happy birthday @WingNut So happy you took this beauty out! Chèvre is so yummy!


----------



## grismouette

At wing lei in Vegas they brought out mini chair for my mini k


----------



## diane278

Yet another afternoon at the dentist’s office. A lot of it was spent waiting to get another mouth guard adjusted (worn while I sleep). I didn’t realize how full I packed my tpm until I saw this pix.
It took me a long time to realize how practical a gold bag is….but I’m on board now!


----------



## thyme

Ghillie on the train


----------



## MainlyBailey

On my way to Singapore for business


----------



## voguekelly711

MainlyBailey said:


> On my way to Singapore for business


Safe flight!! Haha we have similar bag tastes… just different colors for both! Absolutely gorgeous Twilly!


----------



## MainlyBailey

chrisjason94 said:


> Safe flight!! Haha we have similar bag tastes… just different colors for both! Absolutely gorgeous Twilly!


Aw thanks!! I always use the goyard to carry a smaller purse in planes! Which goyard color do you use? I have black and grey and would love to get a yellow, but I throw these on the ground.


----------



## bkclove

Chill athleisure & dim sum type of day


----------



## Pampelmuse

Waiting for the train.


----------



## Marlee

Enjoying drinks during our lunch break


----------



## WingNut

Etoupe and white. Hadn’t worn these shoes in several years (Covid/WFH/ankle issue) and just today realized how well they work with my Etoupe B.


----------



## diane278

She’s off to a new home…..


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Another Friday Deal
*•*



I frowned, “Why so blue, love?”_​
_She sighed, “Convalescence. I’ve forgotten the sight of sky, the feel of wind, the sound of street din.”_​
_I proposed, “For a smile, what say you accompany me on a rare Friday trip to the office?”_​_
_
_


…

We echoed, “Splendid. Agreed.”

*•*
_​


----------



## LouiseCPH

Mosaique 17 on my way to a (garden) reception


----------



## Prada Prince

LouiseCPH said:


> Mosaique 17 on my way to a (garden) reception
> 
> View attachment 5588416


The epitome of summer chic! *claps*


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

TGIF with my little horsey…


----------



## Lilac_GG

London heatwave :O my fluffies and bleu pâle TPM are out!


----------



## minnnea

Prada Prince said:


> TGIF with my little horsey…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588443


Sorry for the OT but I love love your messenger bag.  Is it LV and if so what is it called?


----------



## Meta

minnnea said:


> Sorry for the OT but I love love your messenger bag.  Is it LV and if so what is it called?


That's a Proenza Schouler PS1 satchel. Please have a look here.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Prada Prince said:


> The epitome of summer chic! *claps*


Thank you!


----------



## sheanabelle

Prada Prince said:


> TGIF with my little horsey…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588443


Love it on the PS!


----------



## WingNut

LouiseCPH said:


> Mosaique 17 on my way to a (garden) reception
> 
> View attachment 5588416


Beautiful photo! You and the bag look lovely....you are making me want to add it to my wishlist!


----------



## LouiseCPH

WingNut said:


> Beautiful photo! You and the bag look lovely....you are making me want to add it to my wishlist!


Thank you! I think the Mosaique is a great bag, and I use it a lot. My only con is that it really is small - so I can only _just_ fit my essentials.


----------



## mliLV

Picotin 18 accompanying me on date with boyfriend


----------



## Prada Prince

minnnea said:


> Sorry for the OT but I love love your messenger bag.  Is it LV and if so what is it called?


Thank you! As mentioned, it’s a Proenza Schouler PS1 Medium in Indigo, and I customised it with an LV Bandouliere from their Race collection and LV Damiern Graphite bag charm…

I’m trying to shop my own closet nowadays, and pulled this out of my archives haha.


----------



## hermesgeek

Chiropractor’s order to not carry anything of weight for the next 5 days so thank goodness the family and I will be staying in a laid back beach town for the next several days which allows for more laid back outfits.

Here’s my weightless cabalicol, however, couldn’t help adding my good old breloque charm to give it some oomph (sorry, doc!) and also had to add a twilly to make it a bit more summer appropriate! Have a fabulous weekend everyone!


----------



## Solday

Pink is the favoriite color in our family
My B25 is chilling with my 5 year old daughter’s bag)


----------



## Mapoon

Wishing you all a beautiful Saturday! Though the weather took a turn to be raining all day without it the whole week, I still continued to carry my bag of choice and decided to have a mix of colours today to brighten it all.Loving my new little Pegase isn’t she cute?


----------



## tpm1224

One of my impulse purchases from today.  

I was able to justify this purchase by convincing myself that I work from home and would be wearing these on the daily.  Lol


----------



## Pampelmuse

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5588766
> View attachment 5588767
> 
> Chiropractor’s order to not carry anything of weight for the next 5 days so thank goodness the family and I will be staying in a laid back beach town for the next several days which allows for more laid back outfits.
> 
> Here’s my weightless cabalicol, however, couldn’t help adding my good old breloque charm to give it some oomph (sorry, doc!) and also had to add a twilly to make it a bit more summer appropriate! Have a fabulous weekend everyone!


Your Twilly looks fabulous! Gett well soon!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JavaJo

Heard colour blocking is back in style.  Old is new again!  Dreaming of a rainbow Bolide to go with this (archival) outfit


----------



## CaraCara15

JavaJo said:


> Heard colour blocking is back in style.  Old is new again!  Dreaming of a rainbow Bolide to go with this (archival) outfit
> 
> View attachment 5589137


Is that the Blossom mule in etoupe?! My favorite H shoe and I did not know it came in that color… gorgeous.


----------



## JavaJo

CaraCara15 said:


> Is that the Blossom mule in etoupe?! My favorite H shoe and I did not know it came in that color… gorgeous.


Thanks!  Yes, it’s the Blossom Mule - multicolour - pale blue grey (bleu lin?) on top, pale yellow (jaune poussin?) and peachy pink on the sides and back


----------



## hermesgeek

Pampelmuse said:


> Your Twilly looks fabulous! Gett well soon!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Prada Prince

Ponies galore in Covent Garden… LOL!


----------



## bkclove

Trying out different straps for Evie TPM


----------



## HippieHeart

JavaJo said:


> Heard colour blocking is back in style.  Old is new again!  Dreaming of a rainbow Bolide to go with this (archival) outfit
> 
> View attachment 5589137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same manaus gavriel bag, and those hermes shoes! You have very good taste!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Lilac_GG said:


> London heatwave :O my fluffies and bleu pâle TPM are out!
> 
> View attachment 5588641


I just love this strap color on the Bleu Pale Evie!


----------



## Classy Collector

audreylita said:


> View attachment 5586083


Sooooo cute!!


----------



## deltalady

My weekend companion


----------



## sf_newyorker

_What the puppy and action figure did when I left for my Saturday Trader Joe’s run 
•_



_.


.


.


.


.


.


.


••_​


----------



## Caramelus

sf_newyorker said:


> _What the puppy and action figure did when I left for my Saturday Trader Joe’s run
> •_
> 
> View attachment 5589812
> 
> _.
> View attachment 5589807
> 
> .
> View attachment 5589811
> 
> .
> View attachment 5589810
> 
> .
> View attachment 5589809
> 
> .
> View attachment 5589808
> 
> .
> View attachment 5589805
> 
> .
> View attachment 5589806
> 
> ••_​


I can just imagine people looking when you were posing and taking pics of Boba Fett outside the store


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Ok here’s me wearing my scarab scarf by Caty Latham a’la Gypsy/pirate on a scorching hot day. 
Apologies in advance for it being messily tied AND my un-ironed kaftan I was rushing to get to our neighbourhood farmers market before the good stuff ran out!


----------



## in_mybag

P22


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok here’s me wearing my scarab scarf by Caty Latham a’la Gypsy/pirate on a scorching hot day.
> Apologies in advance for it being messily tied AND my un-ironed kaftan I was rushing to get to our neighbourhood farmers market before the good stuff ran out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589844


Love this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok here’s me wearing my scarab scarf by Caty Latham a’la Gypsy/pirate on a scorching hot day.
> Apologies in advance for it being messily tied AND my un-ironed kaftan I was rushing to get to our neighbourhood farmers market before the good stuff ran out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589844


I love your cool vibe! Fabulous!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

My little B25 get out for a breakfast coffee


----------



## Muffin_Top

Asking for trouble.


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> My little B25 get out for a breakfast coffee
> 
> View attachment 5589999


What a pretty twilly/bag combo


----------



## loh

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ok here’s me wearing my scarab scarf by Caty Latham a’la Gypsy/pirate on a scorching hot day.
> Apologies in advance for it being messily tied AND my un-ironed kaftan I was rushing to get to our neighbourhood farmers market before the good stuff ran out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589844



I love everything about this picture!


----------



## haute okole

At the Pantages watching Moulin Rouge for a Sunday Matinee!  Do not miss this show.


----------



## edgar.kings

Dear handbag diary: 

Tonight is the first night out for Mr. Box. On top of that tonight is one of my last nights in NYC after calling it home for four years. I know new adventures are ahead of me, and I should be so excited for that. But the city is just filled with so many memories that it is hard for me to say goodbye. I will cherish the good memories forever.


----------



## nymeria

Wishing you all the best and many exciting adventures in the times to come. Just remember-that BBB is fabulous and NEEDS to visit NYC regularly!


----------



## edgar.kings

nymeria said:


> Wishing you all the best and many exciting adventures in the times to come. Just remember-that BBB is fabulous and NEEDS to visit NYC regularly!


Thank you for the kindest words!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Headed out to meet friends for lunch today.


----------



## Mapoon

haute okole said:


> At the Pantages watching Moulin Rouge for a Sunday Matinee!  Do not miss this show.
> 
> View attachment 5590079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590080


Love your top and of coz the beautiful bag. I watched the movie with Nicole Kidman & Evan McGregor, I can imagine how the live version would be!! All the beautiful songs!!


----------



## Roe

Shes so pretty accompanying friends for some Sunday bubbly and caviar


----------



## Ethengdurst

Already took her out to my favorite store.  K25 Sellier Nata phw


----------



## stripesfreckles

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I took this bag offer with a little hesitation at first but have surprisingly used it more than many of my other bags in just less than a month.
> 
> View attachment 5373167


May I ask what colour is this? IT’S STUNNING!


----------



## WKN

My bleu nuit babies waiting patiently on the stairs for me to take them out! Yesterday, I had the B30 (with bleu nuit Alice Shirley's twilly - because you can never have too much bleu nuit!) and tomorrow, it will be my Wallago Cabine's turn to play the big sister to my B25! I told myself if I am crazy enough to get a bleu nuit B35, it has to be in a PHW - this or the HAC40 in bleu nuit PHW!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

My B/K’s don’t get out as much as they used to yet. Had so much fun carrying my K with the lovely marble silk Twilly to go to a Dr checkup.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Summer in the city with charniere belt and Plume 20


----------



## J'adoreHermes

J'adoreHermes said:


> Not only are all those bags stunning, but it is the first time I see a clochette attached to the side. I really like the look! I’m going to play around with that idea tomorrow because it’s so different and adds visual interest to the side.


I did in fact play around with clochette on the side with my black K32, and I love the look. It also resolves the issue of the clochette moving around. It also reminds me of the lock on the side of the Bolide. My first « in action » contribution though it’s just sitting in my bedroom waiting to go outside.


----------



## Helventara

J'adoreHermes said:


> I did in fact play around with clochette on the side with my black K32, and I love the look. It also resolves the issue of the clochette moving around. It also reminds me of the lock on the side of the Bolide. My first « in action » contribution though it’s just sitting in my bedroom waiting to go outside.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591321


I tried it too!  Like you, I think it's the perfect solution for the clochette as I hate it interfering with the opening of the Kelly flap, as if it’s not hard enough. I am putting my clochette on the side permanently.
I will try and post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

BVBookshop said:


> I tried it too!  Like you, I think it's the perfect solution for the clochette as I hate it interfering with the opening of the Kelly flap, as if it’s not hard enough. I am putting my clochette on the side permanently.
> I will try and possibly pictures tomorrow.


I can’t believe I had never tried it before. It’s just perfect! I was initially afraid it might weigh down the sangles, but to my surprise, it doesn’t.


----------



## mcpro

mini kelly and chypre sandals


----------



## Lejic

LouiseCPH said:


> Summer in the city with charniere belt and Plume 20
> 
> View attachment 5591319



I love this whole look!

Downside: I was done buying bags, but that Plume’s so gorgeous I’m rethinking things now!


----------



## Chrismin

fabdiva said:


> Trying to use my B30 in Nata more.  Beautiful bag, but definitely need to get twillies.  Seeing my SA today. Not really a fan of twillies. Hopefully I'll find something I like. Wish me luck.  Maybe I'll drop a hint that I need a Gold on Gold Birkin or Sellier Kelly to match the Orans and belt. Wait a minute...I'm on Ban Island.  Nevermind.
> 
> View attachment 5586521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586522


love the look !!  
yes i have also been on ban island until my SA texted me w goodies to tempt me today.. and of course i caved.. im always on ban island ...in between purchases...


----------



## kerebear

Running errands with my Evelyne TPM before my vacation tomorrow


----------



## sf_newyorker

kereneve said:


> Running errands with my Evelyne TPM before my vacation tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 5591399


That’s a beautifully captured shot!


----------



## Chrismin

Prada Prince said:


> TGIF with my little horsey…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588443


love your sneaks!


----------



## fabdiva

Chrismin said:


> love the look !!
> yes i have also been on ban island until my SA texted me w goodies to tempt me today.. and of course i caved.. im always on ban island ...in between purchases...


Right?!  I have a condo on Ban Island, which resides next door to Hermes.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

I liked it, I wore it, I hung it (up)


----------



## BB8

More back to school shopping with my kiddo in this heat wave and my super easy Noir Evie TPM and Chypres.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Lejic said:


> I love this whole look!
> 
> Downside: I was done buying bags, but that Plume’s so gorgeous I’m rethinking things now!


Thank you! I do recommend the Plume 20. Besides being cute I find it practical and quite roomy for at “mini” bag


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Prada Prince

Chrismin said:


> love your sneaks!


 Thank you! They're from Saint Laurent.


----------



## 336

Lol the passifolia plate was useful today


----------



## Possum

336 said:


> Lol the passifolia plate was useful today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591877


Jurassic Park! Perfect!!


----------



## papertiger

336 said:


> Lol the passifolia plate was useful today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591877



I love this so much. You should cross-post on the Hermes Camouflage thread Now You See H, Now You Don't: Camo H


----------



## Tonimichelle

336 said:


> Lol the passifolia plate was useful today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591877


Oh absolutely love this!


----------



## pearlgrass

BB8 said:


> More back to school shopping with my kiddo in this heat wave and my super easy Noir Evie TPM and Chypres.
> 
> View attachment 5591608



Love this casual vibe


----------



## BB8

pearlgrass said:


> Love this casual vibe


Thank you! Casual is my middle name.


----------



## sheanabelle

pico 18 etoupe


----------



## diane278

Waiting for my ride…..


----------



## Genie27

This also belongs in the ‘do you travel with your H bags’ thread…


----------



## Muffin_Top

BVBookshop said:


> I tried it too!  Like you, I think it's the perfect solution for the clochette as I hate it interfering with the opening of the Kelly flap, as if it’s not hard enough. I am putting my clochette on the side permanently.
> I will try and post pictures tomorrow.


Personally, I'm wearing the clochette on the back side of my B.
I got the idea from the Shadow Birkin, where the clcohette is "drawn" on the back side.
And the bag's front is less busy.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_~^~



From an early age I learned to not take things for granted._​_
_
_


Cautiously happy and relieved that we made it through the past two weeks. 

^~^_​


----------



## bagnut1

sf_newyorker said:


> _~^~
> 
> View attachment 5592717
> 
> From an early age I learned to not take things for granted.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592716
> 
> Cautiously happy and relieved that we made it through the past two weeks.
> 
> ^~^_​


Yay - on the mend!
Does she need a ride in the Pico??


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _~^~
> 
> View attachment 5592717
> 
> From an early age I learned to not take things for granted._​_
> _
> _
> View attachment 5592716
> 
> Cautiously happy and relieved that we made it through the past two weeks.
> 
> ^~^_​


 Yay, cone of shame is gone!  I think both of you deserve another H treat for making it through.


----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> Yay, cone of shame is gone!  I think both of you deserve another H treat for making it through.


 It’s good my SA is on a mini vacation before the madness that is the end-of-September Madison opening - yes, it affects all NYC boutiques.

I’m happy to wait for my gold mini-Lindy or C24. Whichever one the Fates throw my way.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

LouiseCPH said:


> Summer in the city with charniere belt and Plume 20
> 
> View attachment 5591319


Okay, I always thought I was a Victoria girl, and not a plume girl ( even though I love sellier BK) but your pic has changed my mind. you look amazing ! Wow! 

H toile leather jacket Fall 2022; toile hat; box kelly belt; 25K sellier; 25B sellier; Victoria 35; 35 trim II; h sleeveless blouse; 33 evelyn sellier; mini Della cavalleria craie 

see by Chloe dress; vintage from my own closetchanel pool wrap as dress, croc embossed waxed cotton moto jacket, and red and white boucle trousers; Chanel shirt sleeved sweater;  Turnbull linen shirt;
dior hoodie dress; khaki dress; palm skirt; 30 montaigne shorts; act I sandals with pearls
birkenstock and collaboration Birkenstock St Martins sandals; sneakers
golden goose sneakers and hand stitched custom buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.
Prescription buffalo horn two tone glasses and sunglasses from morganthal.


----------



## sf_newyorker

880 said:


> Okay, I always thought I was a Victoria girl, and not a plume girl ( even though I love sellier BK) but your pic has changed my mind. you look amazing ! Wow!
> 
> H toile leather jacket Fall 2022; toile hat; box kelly belt; 25K sellier; 25B sellier; Victoria 35; 35 trim II; h sleeveless blouse; 33 evelyn sellier;
> View attachment 5592937
> View attachment 5592938
> View attachment 5592939
> View attachment 5592940
> View attachment 5592941
> View attachment 5592943
> View attachment 5592944
> View attachment 5592945
> View attachment 5592946
> View attachment 5592947
> View attachment 5592948


Love pic #10. My kind of outfit. 

And totally agree about the Plume! @LouiseCPH  - I may have casually dropped the word about a Plume to my SA last week. Who knows!!!


----------



## voguekelly711

24 hour work trip!

Thrilled to wear the new pieces! Head over heels with this pocket square…

I couldn’t figure out how to focus on arm & blazer simultaneously so took two


----------



## voguekelly711

880 said:


> Okay, I always thought I was a Victoria girl, and not a plume girl ( even though I love sellier BK) but your pic has changed my mind. you look amazing ! Wow!
> 
> H toile leather jacket Fall 2022; toile hat; box kelly belt; 25K sellier; 25B sellier; Victoria 35; 35 trim II; h sleeveless blouse; 33 evelyn sellier; mini Della cavalleria craie
> 
> see by Chloe dress; vintage from my own closetchanel pool wrap as dress, croc embossed waxed cotton moto jacket, and red and white boucle trousers; Chanel shirt sleeved sweater;  Turnbull linen shirt;
> dior hoodie dress; khaki dress; palm skirt; 30 montaigne shorts; act I sandals with pearls
> birkenstock and collaboration Birkenstock St Martins sandals; sneakers
> golden goose sneakers and hand stitched custom buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.
> Prescription buffalo horn two tone glasses and sunglasses from morganthal.
> 
> View attachment 5592937
> View attachment 5592938
> View attachment 5592939
> View attachment 5592940
> View attachment 5592941
> View attachment 5592943
> View attachment 5592944
> View attachment 5592945
> View attachment 5592946
> View attachment 5592947
> View attachment 5592948


LOVE all!! Looks are magnificent. I have such a soft spot for the Sellier Evelyne for some reason


----------



## diane278

The Blood Bank called and requested that we stop by, so we did…..




A glimpse of my “Blood Bank SA” ……..


----------



## fourcutepups

diane278 said:


> The Blood Bank called and requested that we stop by, so we did…..
> 
> View attachment 5592994
> 
> 
> A glimpse of my “Blood Bank SA” ……..
> View attachment 5592999


A life-saving donation - good for you!!!


----------



## 880

chrisjason94 said:


> LOVE all!! Looks are magnificent. I have such a soft spot for the Sellier Evelyne for some reason


Thank you so much for your kind words @chrisjason94
From some of your other posts, I think we May have similar aesthetic preferences esp re favored neutrals  gold, etoupe, etain


----------



## designerdiva40

On my way to Hermes on the train with my SO BE K32 and wearing my new bouncing sneakers which are perfect for waking around London, such a comfy sneaker.


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> Okay, I always thought I was a Victoria girl, and not a plume girl ( even though I love sellier BK) but your pic has changed my mind. you look amazing ! Wow!
> 
> H toile leather jacket Fall 2022; toile hat; box kelly belt; 25K sellier; 25B sellier; Victoria 35; 35 trim II; h sleeveless blouse; 33 evelyn sellier; mini Della cavalleria craie
> 
> see by Chloe dress; vintage from my own closetchanel pool wrap as dress, croc embossed waxed cotton moto jacket, and red and white boucle trousers; Chanel shirt sleeved sweater;  Turnbull linen shirt;
> dior hoodie dress; khaki dress; palm skirt; 30 montaigne shorts; act I sandals with pearls
> birkenstock and collaboration Birkenstock St Martins sandals; sneakers
> golden goose sneakers and hand stitched custom buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.
> Prescription buffalo horn two tone glasses and sunglasses from morganthal.
> 
> View attachment 5592937
> View attachment 5592938
> View attachment 5592939
> View attachment 5592940
> View attachment 5592941
> View attachment 5592943
> View attachment 5592944
> View attachment 5592945
> View attachment 5592946
> View attachment 5592947
> View attachment 5592948


Can we just all agree that you are the Queen of this action thread! Love all the outfits! And that toile jacket is just wow !


----------



## Chanelandco

My girl played with the twilly and I did not take the time to fix it
Rouge vif under different lights


----------



## 880

Chanelandco said:


> My girl played with the twilly and I did not take the time to fix it
> Rouge vif under different lights
> View attachment 5593286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593288


Thank you so much @Chanelandco ! I wear neutrals generally, so have an easier time. I love how you combine color  the floral and leopard combo reminds me of dolce& gabbana back in the day


----------



## LouiseCPH

880 said:


> Okay, I always thought I was a Victoria girl, and not a plume girl ( even though I love sellier BK) but your pic has changed my mind. you look amazing ! Wow!
> 
> H toile leather jacket Fall 2022; toile hat; box kelly belt; 25K sellier; 25B sellier; Victoria 35; 35 trim II; h sleeveless blouse; 33 evelyn sellier; mini Della cavalleria craie
> 
> see by Chloe dress; vintage from my own closetchanel pool wrap as dress, croc embossed waxed cotton moto jacket, and red and white boucle trousers; Chanel shirt sleeved sweater;  Turnbull linen shirt;
> dior hoodie dress; khaki dress; palm skirt; 30 montaigne shorts; act I sandals with pearls
> birkenstock and collaboration Birkenstock St Martins sandals; sneakers
> golden goose sneakers and hand stitched custom buffalo Dalmatian bag from Duret.
> Prescription buffalo horn two tone glasses and sunglasses from morganthal.
> 
> View attachment 5592937
> View attachment 5592938
> View attachment 5592939
> View attachment 5592940
> View attachment 5592941
> View attachment 5592943
> View attachment 5592944
> View attachment 5592945
> View attachment 5592946
> View attachment 5592947
> View attachment 5592948


Thank you! And I really like your outfits - so well put together


----------



## Tonimichelle

So not exactly "in action" as DH is away on a golf break and I'm not actually going anywhere (other than work) for a couple of days.
But I'm so happy to finally have my Birkin back from Paris I had to 'try' to get a photo! Please don't judge.. this took a lot of balancing of my phone and running around before the timer went off and was the best I could do  
Oh and my belt is not gold.. must be the light


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> Thank you so much @Chanelandco ! I wear neutrals generally, so have an easier time. I love how you combine color  the floral and leopard combo reminds me of dolce& gabbana back in the day


Thank you. The top is  D&G.


----------



## amdmarques

Baby’s first outing  I love her so much!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrayersandPurses

amdmarques said:


> Baby’s first outing  I love her so much!
> 
> View attachment 5593419


She is absolutely stunning!!!. Wishing you safe travels. And it's nice to know I'm not the only one who refers to my purses as her/she.  I am a mom of 2 boys so my purses are my girls


----------



## Xthgirl

LouiseCPH said:


> Mosaique 17 on my way to a (garden) reception
> 
> View attachment 5588416


Love it. Love the epsom grains 
Also, may I know where the shoes are from?


----------



## edgar.kings

Moving day and the trusty b40 came along for the ride packed to the brim. It has survived ocean, dessert, and now - the back of a moving truck


----------



## amdmarques

PrayersandPurses said:


> She is absolutely stunning!!!. Wishing you safe travels. And it's nice to know I'm not the only one who refers to my purses as her/she.  I am a mom of 2 boys so my purses are my girls


Oh yes not only a she, but she has a name. Had to be Grace right! Thank you so much


----------



## LouiseCPH

htxgirl said:


> Love it. Love the epsom grains
> Also, may I know where the shoes are from?


Thank you!

The shoes are https://hereustudio.com/collections/sale-shoes/products/pesca-sport-womens-fisherman-sandal-mustard . I highly recommend this brand


----------



## diane278

Tonimichelle said:


> So not exactly "in action" as DH is away on a golf break and I'm not actually going anywhere (other than work) for a couple of days.
> But I'm so happy to finally have my Birkin back from Paris I had to 'try' to get a photo! Please don't judge.. this took a lot of balancing of my phone and running around before the timer went off and was the best I could do
> Oh and my belt is not gold.. must be the light
> 
> View attachment 5593398


If you hadn’t posted a description of the photography setup, I would never have known that the photo accomplished that way.  I think it’s great!


----------



## voguekelly711

880 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words @chrisjason94
> From some of your other posts, I think we May have similar aesthetic preferences esp re favored neutrals  gold, etoupe, etain



Yes!! We do  Aka, the best colors!


----------



## voguekelly711

amdmarques said:


> Baby’s first outing  I love her so much!
> 
> View attachment 5593419



Oh my goodness! Absolutely lovely. I prefer PHW usually, but this is quite a beauty! Especially paired with the twilly!


----------



## in_mybag

Hermes Story 90cm scarf with long-sleeve cardigan in Vert Gobi


----------



## mauihappyplace

On my way to chicago air show which was cut short bc of rain… with my favorite J28 and Day sneakers with ruthenium hardware


----------



## boo1689

I texted dear SA to let him know we are at the store for our appointment today


----------



## tinkerbell68

First pics of my new B! I was surprised to discover that so many of my 90s work beautifully with gold


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tinkerbell68 said:


> First pics of my new B! I was surprised to discover that so many of my 90s work beautifully with gold
> View attachment 5594330
> 
> View attachment 5594331
> 
> View attachment 5594332


Congratulations tinkerbell68 on your gorgeous Birkin. It's absolutely stunning all on its own. I also love the scarf you are wearing. You look so classy. I also love it with your casual outfit. Wear them both in the best of health and happiness


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> First pics of my new B! I was surprised to discover that so many of my 90s work beautifully with gold
> View attachment 5594330
> 
> View attachment 5594331
> 
> View attachment 5594332




You two are a gorgeous pair!  So happy for you!


----------



## keirii

Off to Afternoon Tea


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> First pics of my new B! I was surprised to discover that so many of my 90s work beautifully with gold
> View attachment 5594330
> 
> View attachment 5594331
> 
> View attachment 5594332


You are gorgeous and so is your new gold B! (I find it’s a very versatile neutral) enjoy in the best health and happiness!


----------



## Genie27

My first H bag - the J28 in Bleu Paon from my profile pic. I have not carried it for a while, as I was in Kelly mode. Fell back in love with it for weekend use.


----------



## jenayb

Couple randoms from recently..


----------



## 880

jenaywins said:


> Couple randoms from recently..
> 
> View attachment 5594538
> View attachment 5594541
> View attachment 5594540
> View attachment 5594539


you are so gorgeous in all of these pics! Love your aesthetics and style! LOVE


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> you are so gorgeous in all of these pics! Love your aesthetics and style! LOVE



 Thank you, my lovely friend!!


----------



## boo1689

I really like lime ! It’s such a happy color~


----------



## balen.girl

Enjoying weekend..


----------



## Prada Prince

Out and about on a sunny Saturday…


----------



## LouiseCPH

When you own the perfect summer bag but live in a country with many seasons, you have to wear it whenever the weather permits…..#Plume20 #kellybelt


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jenaywins said:


> Couple randoms from recently..
> 
> View attachment 5594538
> View attachment 5594541
> View attachment 5594540
> View attachment 5594539


Hi jenaywins. WOW! Everything looks so beautiful on you. Your bags, your jewelery, your outfit.
Owning beautiful things is one thing, but how you wear/style them is the WOW for me..Wear everything in good health and happiness.
P.S. I most certainly don't fit in that category.  I belong in that category of expensive bags, cheap outfits lol.


----------



## DrTr

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi jenaywins. WOW! Everything looks so beautiful on you. Your bags, your jewelery, your outfit.
> Owning beautiful things is one thing, but how you wear/style them is the WOW for me..Wear everything in good health and happiness.
> P.S. I most certainly don't fit in that category.  I belong in that category of expensive bags, cheap outfits lol.


No, it’s called high/low


----------



## may3545

B25 craie at H!


----------



## jenayb

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi jenaywins. WOW! Everything looks so beautiful on you. Your bags, your jewelery, your outfit.
> Owning beautiful things is one thing, but how you wear/style them is the WOW for me..Wear everything in good health and happiness.
> P.S. I most certainly don't fit in that category.  I belong in that category of expensive bags, cheap outfits lol.



That is so amazingly sweet! Thank you.


----------



## jenayb

may3545 said:


> B25 craie at H!
> View attachment 5594853


Love!


----------



## Aelfaerie

B30 is the perfect size for a snack run!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MightyBigRed

Aelfaerie said:


> B30 is the perfect size for a snack run!
> 
> View attachment 5594895



Love the bag, the twilly and the snacks!


----------



## sf_newyorker

A somber part of Sunday is preparing for the upcoming workweek. Inspired by @Prada Prince  , I’m adding a bit of fun Catogram SLGs to my serious work Halzan. 




Go out and enjoy the rest of this day!


----------



## littles mom

MainlyBailey said:


> Aw thanks!! I always use the goyard to carry a smaller purse in planes! Which goyard color do you use? I have black and grey and would love to get a yellow, but I throw these on the ground.


I do the same. My goyard is the berry color. I’d love another but not sure what color. I really need to stop spending lol


----------



## fabdiva

Aelfaerie said:


> B30 is the perfect size for a snack run!
> 
> View attachment 5594895


I love the bag just slightly more than the Smartfood white cheddar popcorn which is beyond delicious!  Lol.


----------



## littles mom

mcpro said:


> mini kelly and chypre sandals
> 
> View attachment 5591347


Love your outfit!!!


----------



## eckw

Something old, something new…pairing my new Oz mules with my oldest B30 (sadly neglected as I haven’t taken her out in over 2 years)


----------



## hermesgeek

My son carrying my herbag 50cm for me


----------



## edgar.kings

Marking my first weekend in this new city with a little gift for myself. #Hermes + #LoroPiana


----------



## Tanna69

Kelly at the Rooftop Bar


----------



## minnnea

edgar.kings said:


> Marking my first weekend in this new city with a little gift for myself. #Hermes + #LoroPiana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595034


I love love love your B. The grain looks so cool, what leather it is?


----------



## edgar.kings

minnnea said:


> I love love love your B. The grain looks so cool, what leather it is?


As thank you that’s so kind! I love this leather too! It is Chevre de Coromandel in Vert Olive. The leather was sadly discontinued in early 2010s but you can still find it on resale market. The bag is almost 20 years old but the leather keeps its shape super well while retaining the luster and sheen of goatskin. It is a much thicker hide than the current Chevre Mysore being offered. Here’s another pic with the Kelly lock watch that was born in the same year as the bag.


----------



## WingNut

edgar.kings said:


> As thank you that’s so kind! I love this leather too! It is Chevre de Coromandel in Vert Olive. The leather was sadly discontinued in early 2010s but you can still find it on resale market. The bag is almost 20 years old but the leather keeps its shape super well while retaining the luster and sheen of goatskin. It is a much thicker hide than the current Chevre Mysore being offered. Here’s another pic with the Kelly lock watch that was born in the same year as the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595703


That era Chevre is the best! Gorgeous bag....


----------



## getbetterwithH

There might have been a real 3D bag involved today, but look at what I got as a b-day gift from my 11 year old daughter


----------



## PrayersandPurses

getbetterwithH said:


> There might have been a real 3D bag involved today, but look at what I got as a b-day gift from my 11 year old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595773
> View attachment 5595774


Happy birthday getbetterwithH  What a beautiful and thoughtful gift from your daughter. I love it


----------



## getbetterwithH

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy birthday getbetterwithH  What a beautiful and thoughtful gift from your daughter. I love it


Thank you. I was just overwhelmed. She’s always loved to draw, and it’s not the only sketch I received, but she’s not into bags or H at all, so I didn’t expect this one.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabdiva

getbetterwithH said:


> There might have been a real 3D bag involved today, but look at what I got as a b-day gift from my 11 year old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595773
> View attachment 5595774


She totally gets it. I love that!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

boo1689 said:


> I really like lime ! It’s such a happy color~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594607


You look so cute in Lime ! I like this color too.


----------



## ouicestmoi

A colorful Monday evening.


----------



## diane278

getbetterwithH said:


> There might have been a real 3D bag involved today, but look at what I got as a b-day gift from my 11 year old daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595773
> View attachment 5595774


I’d choose that drawing over many H items….


----------



## Cool Gal

First time taking my K25 Ostrich to Vegas


----------



## heifer

out and about in the south of Italy


----------



## Tina_Bina

anniek20 said:


> A colorful Monday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595870


what color is this? I aspire to own this one day too hehe


----------



## ouicestmoi

Tina_Bina said:


> what color is this? I aspire to own this one day too hehe



Vert Jade.


----------



## azukitea

love these sandles, so comfy


----------



## PrayersandPurses

azukitea said:


> love these sandles, so comfy
> 
> View attachment 5596279


They look sooo comfy but I think they would press against my bunions. Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## 880

Tried on a 35 with different jackets: the first two: brunello fish net and dior silk taffeta bar are fine for summer weather. The rest (dior leather moto; houndstooth) and Hermes toile will wait for cooler weather
Gunmetal metallic Togo B35, brushed PHW, by @docride. Versace stretch eyelet dress bought by me over a decade ago. 











B30 at Aman NY and vintage silver chèvre chaine d’ancre clutch (Japanese reseller) with chanel RTW that I purchased at 57th st, 2001 and 2003P. Plus, an Hermes leather mini skirt bought yesterday (DH has a great eye


----------



## RachelCohen808

azukitea said:


> love these sandles, so comfy
> 
> View attachment 5596279


I got them too a week ago! Haven't worn yet and just enjoying the smell. Your bag is gorgeous


----------



## tlamdang08

Weekdays getaway with mini lindy @ airport


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> Tried on a 35 with different jackets: the first two: brunello fish net and dior silk taffeta bar are fine for summer weather. The rest (dior leather moto; houndstooth) and Hermes toile will wait for cooler weather
> Gunmetal metallic Togo B35, brushed PHW, by @docride. Versace stretch eyelet dress bought by me over a decade ago.
> 
> View attachment 5596535
> View attachment 5596536
> View attachment 5596538
> View attachment 5596539
> View attachment 5596540
> View attachment 5596541
> View attachment 5596542
> View attachment 5596543
> 
> 
> B30 at Aman NY and vintage silver chèvre chaine d’ancre clutch (Japanese reseller) with chanel RTW that I purchased at 57th st, 2001 and 2003P. Plus, an Hermes leather mini skirt bought yesterday (DH has a great eye
> 
> View attachment 5596544
> View attachment 5596545
> View attachment 5596547
> View attachment 5596548


880 you look lovely! You have such beautiful clothes


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tlamdang08 said:


> Weekdays getaway with mini lindy @ airport
> 
> View attachment 5596559


tiamdang08 I LOVE that red! What colour is that? Wear it in good health and happinessWishing you safe travels!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> Tried on a 35 with different jackets: the first two: brunello fish net and dior silk taffeta bar are fine for summer weather. The rest (dior leather moto; houndstooth) and Hermes toile will wait for cooler weather
> Gunmetal metallic Togo B35, brushed PHW, by @docride. Versace stretch eyelet dress bought by me over a decade ago.
> 
> View attachment 5596535
> View attachment 5596536
> View attachment 5596538
> View attachment 5596539
> View attachment 5596540
> View attachment 5596541
> View attachment 5596542
> View attachment 5596543
> 
> 
> B30 at Aman NY and vintage silver chèvre chaine d’ancre clutch (Japanese reseller) with chanel RTW that I purchased at 57th st, 2001 and 2003P. Plus, an Hermes leather mini skirt bought yesterday (DH has a great eye
> 
> View attachment 5596544
> View attachment 5596545
> View attachment 5596547
> View attachment 5596548


Looking great!!!


----------



## DR2014

My blue nuit bolide, at a construction site:


----------



## LouiseCPH

880 said:


> Tried on a 35 with different jackets: the first two: brunello fish net and dior silk taffeta bar are fine for summer weather. The rest (dior leather moto; houndstooth) and Hermes toile will wait for cooler weather
> Gunmetal metallic Togo B35, brushed PHW, by @docride. Versace stretch eyelet dress bought by me over a decade ago.
> 
> View attachment 5596535
> View attachment 5596536
> View attachment 5596538
> View attachment 5596539
> View attachment 5596540
> View attachment 5596541
> View attachment 5596542
> View attachment 5596543
> 
> 
> B30 at Aman NY and vintage silver chèvre chaine d’ancre clutch (Japanese reseller) with chanel RTW that I purchased at 57th st, 2001 and 2003P. Plus, an Hermes leather mini skirt bought yesterday (DH has a great eye
> 
> View attachment 5596544
> View attachment 5596545
> View attachment 5596547
> View attachment 5596548


Great outfits!


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Tried on a 35 with different jackets: the first two: brunello fish net and dior silk taffeta bar are fine for summer weather. The rest (dior leather moto; houndstooth) and Hermes toile will wait for cooler weather
> Gunmetal metallic Togo B35, brushed PHW, by @docride. Versace stretch eyelet dress bought by me over a decade ago.
> 
> View attachment 5596535
> View attachment 5596536
> View attachment 5596538
> View attachment 5596539
> View attachment 5596540
> View attachment 5596541
> View attachment 5596542
> View attachment 5596543
> 
> 
> B30 at Aman NY and vintage silver chèvre chaine d’ancre clutch (Japanese reseller) with chanel RTW that I purchased at 57th st, 2001 and 2003P. Plus, an Hermes leather mini skirt bought yesterday (DH has a great eye
> 
> View attachment 5596544
> View attachment 5596545
> View attachment 5596547
> View attachment 5596548



Gorgeous per usual! You have such a chic style that's all your own. Love these outfits - I couldn't possibly choose a favourite.


----------



## cali_to_ny

DR2014 said:


> My blue nuit bolide, at a construction site:
> 
> View attachment 5596564


Here is just the thing you need to complete your look! https://www.sothebys.com/en/buy/_Hermes-Orange-Polyethylene-Toronto-Construction-Hat-2008

I'm sure you have a spare $7k lying around, right?


----------



## DR2014

cali_to_ny said:


> Here is just the thing you need to complete your look! https://www.sothebys.com/en/buy/_Hermes-Orange-Polyethylene-Toronto-Construction-Hat-2008
> 
> I'm sure you have a spare $7k lying around, right?


That's hilarious!!!


----------



## Book Worm

DR2014 said:


> My blue nuit bolide, at a construction site:
> 
> View attachment 5596564





cali_to_ny said:


> Here is just the thing you need to complete your look! https://www.sothebys.com/en/buy/_Hermes-Orange-Polyethylene-Toronto-Construction-Hat-2008
> 
> I'm sure you have a spare $7k lying around, right?


I think this fits right in and at a fraction of the cost….lol


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

Some mixed shots from recently


----------



## tlamdang08

PrayersandPurses said:


> tiamdang08 I LOVE that red! What colour is that? Wear it in good health and happinessWishing you safe travels!


Thank you so much . It is Rouge de coure


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cali_to_ny said:


> Here is just the thing you need to complete your look! https://www.sothebys.com/en/buy/_Hermes-Orange-Polyethylene-Toronto-Construction-Hat-2008
> 
> I'm sure you have a spare $7k lying around, right?


cali_to_ny I'm from Toronto so I find that so funny


----------



## LouiseCPH

Work outfits from the week #Halzan31 #Plume32


----------



## Tyler_JP

@LouiseCPH - I love your style! You are so classic.


----------



## DR2014

At the doctor’s office with my K 28 SO and my Rooroo pouch!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Tyler_JP said:


> @LouiseCPH - I love your style! You are so classic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## tinkerbell68

First excursion with my 1999 K32


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JavaJo

tinkerbell68 said:


> First excursion with my 1999 K32
> View attachment 5597435
> 
> View attachment 5597436


Very Nice!  Been following your story, and I see you ended up getting this one, too!!!  Happy for you!


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> First excursion with my 1999 K32
> View attachment 5597435
> 
> View attachment 5597436



She looks so good on you!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

JavaJo said:


> Very Nice!  Been following your story, and I see you ended up getting this one, too!!!  Happy for you!


I guess when it rains, it pours! While I had been waiting patiently for an offer from my SA (15 months), I was also looking at vintage bags online, specifically with box leather. And, of course, the moment I decided to buy this K32, my SA reached out about my beautiful B30.  As a result, my CC is smoking and I've been banished to ban island for a bit


----------



## Hillychristie

Wearing the quadridge twilly ring as a necklace *

*


----------



## sf_newyorker

_•.•



Ma, I know you’re eager to leave for the place called weekend and forget the stress of the workweek…_​_
_
_


…but aren’t you forgetting to take us?_​
_.•._​


----------



## PrayersandPurses

sf_newyorker said:


> _•.•
> 
> View attachment 5597811
> 
> Ma, I know you’re eager to leave for the place called weekend and forget the stress of the workweek…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597810
> 
> …but aren’t you forgetting to take us?
> 
> .•._​


You take great pictures


----------



## WKN

I should wear my C24 more often. But here she is lounging around for a well-deserved break!


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

My K28 Toile - was wearing the matching oran


----------



## allanrvj

Hessasuhailbh said:


> My K28 Toile - was wearing the matching oran
> View attachment 5598301


omg the sister of my dream bag  I want the blue version of this


----------



## tonkamama

Recent action shots with my Hermes.  
Pic 1: Black Birkin 30, it’s 7 or 8 years old, still in perfect shape. Enid sandals.  
Pic 2: Craie Birkin 25, H sandals (old season).  Love size 25 for daily use.


----------



## allanrvj

tonkamama said:


> Recent action shots with my Hermes.
> Pic 1: Black Birkin 30, it’s 7 or 8 years old, still in perfect shape. Enid sandals.
> Pic 2: Craie Birkin 25, H sandals (old season).  Love size 25 for daily use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598447


love your outfit where you're wearing a CDC


----------



## boo1689

Stopped by temple to say hello to Buddha and a prayer for love and world peace.


----------



## Prada Prince

At my home store renewing my wishlist for 2022-2023…


----------



## carlinha

Another day with my rose shocking mini Lindy, currently my most used bag since I got it in January.
And some of my beloved fine jewelry pieces, best cost per wear items since I wear them daily (the bracelets 24/7 never really taken off)


----------



## PrayersandPurses

carlinha said:


> Another day with my rose shocking mini Lindy, currently my most used bag since I got it in January.
> And some of my beloved fine jewelry pieces, best cost per wear items since I wear them daily (the bracelets 24/7 never really taken off)
> View attachment 5598579


All of your bracelets and rings are gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

PrayersandPurses said:


> All of your bracelets and rings are gorgeous


Thank you so much!  2 of the bracelets are Hermes, one is Cartier JUC and the other is a diamond bangle from my grandma


----------



## PrayersandPurses

carlinha said:


> Thank you so much!  2 of the bracelets are Hermes, one is Cartier JUC and the other is a diamond bangle from my grandma


I recognized the Hermes and Cartier ones, but the one from your grandma is priceless. Wear them all in the best of health and happiness


----------



## carlinha

PrayersandPurses said:


> I recognized the Hermes and Cartier ones, but the one from your grandma is priceless. Wear them all in the best of health and happiness


Thank you so much, definitely priceless and so special


----------



## mauihappyplace

Finally debuted the New Drag 22 in Rouge Pimente


----------



## balen.girl

My cutie petit H in action..


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

I hope you find it soon  such a special piece and it stands out as it’s uncommon. Just a disclaimer I am still hesitant to take it out and wore it 3 times in 14 months >.< (I am paranoid of getting stains of the embroidery)


allanrvj said:


> omg the sister of my dream bag  I want the blue version of this


----------



## allanrvj

Hessasuhailbh said:


> I hope you find it soon  such a special piece and it stands out as it’s uncommon. Just a disclaimer I am still hesitant to take it out and wore it 3 times in 14 months >.< (I am paranoid of getting stains of the embroidery)


don't be scared. canvas dirt/stains is one of the easiest things fixable by H spa. it's also one of the reasons why I want it


----------



## sf_newyorker

_~~
Look! A Petite h tote, puppy and watch_
_With lyrics from LUCKY STIFF (Lynn Ahrens, 1988)_​

_[She] listens when you tell [her] things
There’s nothing you can’t say




And if the world is giving you the blues
[She] cheers you up by chewing up the news




It’s things like this that make you choose…a dog_​_~~_​


----------



## Mapoon

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you so much . It is Rouge de coure


My fav Hermes red shade...


----------



## MainlyBailey

Not really an action shot but this is one corner of my home office close to the front door where I leave the currently most used bags for easy grab and go. Obviously a big Celine and Hermes fan.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Out with my newest and greatest in Como (can u spy the bag? )


----------



## tlamdang08

Still in the heat so Reds all the way


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Still in the heat so Reds all the way
> 
> View attachment 5599766


So pretty!

Is that a scarf tied around the B?  Need more info!


----------



## Christofle

tlamdang08 said:


> Still in the heat so Reds all the way
> 
> View attachment 5599766


Sorry, quick question! 
What size scarf is on your birkin?


----------



## BB8

MainlyBailey said:


> Not really an action shot but this is one corner of my home office close to the front door where I leave the currently most used bags for easy grab and go. Obviously a big Celine and Hermes fan.
> 
> View attachment 5599644


Love this!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

MainlyBailey said:


> Not really an action shot but this is one corner of my home office close to the front door where I leave the currently most used bags for easy grab and go. Obviously a big Celine and Hermes fan.
> 
> View attachment 5599644


I love this!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Last weekend while trying on pants in Athleta, carrying my Evelyne and wearing a Clic Clac and Farandole.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Duplicate post, sorry!


----------



## shermes

Little Miss K28 sitting pretty


----------



## Hanash

shermes said:


> Little Miss K28 sitting pretty
> View attachment 5600243


Lovely - I particularly like how you can change the "vibe" of a black Birkin/ Kelly with the use of twillies - and of course match to your outfit!


----------



## shermes

Hanash said:


> Lovely - I particularly like how you can change the "vibe" of a black Birkin/ Kelly with the use of twillies - and of course match to your outfit!


Yes! This is my first QB & Twilly so wanted something fun and uplifting for summer. Will be looking for a nice Twilly for autumn, if anyone has any recommendations please PM me as it is OT. I was thinking something creamy/beige..


----------



## chanelloverz

My 28 y/o kelly 32 accompanying me to the Dr's appointment today... loving it more than my K 25 for some reason


----------



## Ljlj

Dinner date with mini Roulis ❤️


----------



## GLX0

My first Birkin in the size 25, I'm in love with this bag  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

GLX0 said:


> My first Birkin in the size 25, I'm in love with this bag  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5600508


Congratulations! She's beautiful  Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## GLX0

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! She's beautiful  Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you  x


----------



## Bentley1

First time using my new small cuff in Nata. I’d love one in Noir too.


----------



## fabdiva

GLX0 said:


> My first Birkin in the size 25, I'm in love with this bag  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5600508


Ugh....so gorgeous.  My favorite combo.


----------



## Bentley1

GLX0 said:


> My first Birkin in the size 25, I'm in love with this bag  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5600508


Perfect size & combo !! So gorgeous!


----------



## boo1689

Sorry Miss Lime ….. But I think Miss MS has stolen my heart


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 1LV

M


sf_newyorker said:


> _•.•
> 
> View attachment 5597811
> 
> Ma, I know you’re eager to leave for the place called weekend and forget the stress of the workweek…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597810
> 
> …but aren’t you forgetting to take us?
> 
> .•._​


Never, ever fails to steal the show!


----------



## lulilu

Hessasuhailbh said:


> My K28 Toile - was wearing the matching oran
> View attachment 5598301


Be still my heart!  My dream bag (I am happy with the bags I have, but this bag I would love to buy.).


----------



## Diorlvlover

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 5434689
> 
> I cannot lie to you. This is the life my H accessories lead besides me.


Love your Lindy. May I ask what color it is?


----------



## GLX0

fabdiva said:


> Ugh....so gorgeous.  My favorite combo.


Aww thank you, yes me too! x


----------



## Muffin_Top

Diorlvlover said:


> Love your Lindy. May I ask what color it is?


It's vert Bosphore !


----------



## diane278

Going out for my morning walk….


----------



## Tonimichelle

Visiting Dungeness, which I believe has the largest shingle beach in Europe.. a disused nuclear power station.. a hut that was used by Marconi to test sending radio signals.. a miniature steam railway that was the brain child of Count Zborowski (who built the car that inspired Ian Flemming to write Chitty Chitty Bang Bang) and some very nice fish and chips for lunch!


----------



## sf_newyorker

:|:


How do I get through the dog/work days of summer?



Don an $11 midi dress, attach a shoulder strap to the old Evelyne, pair a fuchsia leash with the puppy, and have a hearty second cup of coffee before 9am.
|:|​


----------



## WingNut

Hermes ankle wrap wedges I’ve had for over 15(?) years and hadn’t worn for at least 8, and the fabulous Orange Boite on my toes thanks to @BigAkoya and her amazing reviews of the colors. What a happy orange shade!


----------



## deedeedor

K35


----------



## LexLV

K28 shotgun


----------



## Ladybaga

mauihappyplace said:


> Finally debuted the New Drag 22 in Rouge Pimente
> 
> View attachment 5598697


This is the coolest bag! The drag in this new size is fabulous. Gotta love that red, too!!!  I also love how you have styled it with your dress and shoes. Everything goes perfectly together. You look amazing!


----------



## Ladybaga

LexLV said:


> K28 shotgun
> 
> View attachment 5601437


WOW! Gorgeous bag and twilly! I need this twilly for my blue indigo kelly. Do share the name, if you have time.
I love this!


----------



## WKN

My P18 first outing as I really need that pink power today!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Ladybaga said:


> This is the coolest bag! The drag in this new size is fabulous. Gotta love that red, too!!!  I also love how you have styled it with your dress and shoes. Everything goes perfectly together. You look amazing!


Thank you


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## diane278

If asked two years ago, I would have said that I couldn’t see myself using a gold bag….and look at me now! (I’m a slow learner!)


----------



## PrayersandPurses

diane278 said:


> If asked two years ago, I would have said that I couldn’t see myself using a gold bag….and look at me now! (I’m a slow learner!)
> View attachment 5601786


I love it! Seeing yours with that beautiful strap, now I want one  This purseforum is very enabling!


----------



## LeahLVoes

At the MAAT in Lisbon. With my Travelbuddy B40


----------



## deltalady

Ariane ring while working


----------



## peggioka

tonkamama said:


> Recent action shots with my Hermes.
> Pic 1: Black Birkin 30, it’s 7 or 8 years old, still in perfect shape. Enid sandals.
> Pic 2: Craie Birkin 25, H sandals (old season).  Love size 25 for daily use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598447


Love your entire outfit.  may I ask what is the top that goes with the pleats please black skirt?  thanks a lot!


----------



## 880

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Out with my newest and greatest in Como (can u spy the bag? )
> View attachment 5599762


Dream location with a dream bag! Congrats! I am so happy for you


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

880 said:


> Dream location with a dream bag! Congrats! I am so happy for you


thank u! u always give the kindest compliments


----------



## peggioka

WingNut said:


> Hermes ankle wrap wedges I’ve had for over 15(?) years and hadn’t worn for at least 8, and the fabulous Orange Boite on my toes thanks to @BigAkoya and her amazing reviews of the colors. What a happy orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 5601215


OMG, I have the same ones, Sophia, in gold, for about 15 years now and still owning and wearing them.  They are so comfortable and look so nice!


----------



## hokatie

Going on vacation with my herbag.


----------



## Mapoon

WKN said:


> My P18 first outing as I really need that pink power today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601503


The most perfect charm / colourway to match your bag!


----------



## tonkamama

peggioka said:


> Love your entire outfit.  may I ask what is the top that goes with the pleats please black skirt?  thanks a lot!


Thank you dear, the top of 2nd photo is by Yohji Yamamoto


----------



## Perja

LexLV said:


> K28 shotgun
> 
> View attachment 5601437


Light years better than Machine Gun Kelly (the rapper who is Megan Fox’s fiancé)   
Love how elegant the combo looks between the Twilly and the leather interior


----------



## DrTr

LeahLVoes said:


> At the MAAT in Lisbon. With my Travelbuddy B40
> 
> View attachment 5601823


Fabulous!! You look great and that wonderful 40!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Lunch with DH and my 40cm Kelly Sellier Mou and very old CDC


----------



## Helventara

Finally used the pairs: BF Saut H and Echo shoes.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tonimichelle

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Lunch with DH and my 40cm Kelly Sellier Mou and very old CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602454
> View attachment 5602455


OMG! You look amazing! More in action shots please


----------



## Helventara

Tonimichelle said:


> OMG! You look amazing! More in action shots please


Agree! Love the leather jacket and how it pairs with the skirt. I am inspired to raid my closet now for something similar.


----------



## diane278

Today‘s walking companion. Still searching for a patterned strap for my Etain tpm….I’m also considering ordering longer ones for crossbody wear…..


----------



## _Moravia_

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Lunch with DH and my 40cm Kelly Sellier Mou and very old CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602454
> View attachment 5602455



Fantastically cool look @maxroxxherhandbags. Where is your silver ring from? Hunrod? It really compliments your ensemble well.


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Lunch with DH and my 40cm Kelly Sellier Mou and very old CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602454
> View attachment 5602455


Love everything about this ensemble...fabulous!


----------



## WingNut

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Lunch with DH and my 40cm Kelly Sellier Mou and very old CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602454
> View attachment 5602455


Wow I love how you wear everything! Need to use this as inspiration!


----------



## loh

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Lunch with DH and my 40cm Kelly Sellier Mou and very old CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602454
> View attachment 5602455


 You look fabulous!  Love your whole ensemble.  And your ring...


----------



## carrie8

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Lunch with DH and my 40cm Kelly Sellier Mou and very old CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602454
> View attachment 5602455


O my god! You are so rock & roll


----------



## rosewang924

LeahLVoes said:


> At the MAAT in Lisbon. With my Travelbuddy B40
> 
> View attachment 5601823



love your shoes, are they Dr. Martens?


----------



## Ljlj

Helventara said:


> Finally used the pairs: BF Saut H and Echo shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5602461


You look great! This bag is on my wishlist. Love the whole outfit ❤️


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

_Moravia_ said:


> Fantastically cool look @maxroxxherhandbags. Where is your silver ring from? Hunrod? It really compliments your ensemble well.


Thank you ! The ones in the photo are by Parts-Of-4. I am wearing another Hunrod ring on the other hand
The Skirt is OLD Celine (Phoebe era) and jacket Courreges for anyone interested.
I dont actually 'like' twilly but its humid in London today and I didn't want to have hot sticky hands on the handle (sorry if this is too much information   )


----------



## LeahLVoes

rosewang924 said:


> love your shoes, are they Dr. Martens?


Yes! I love them but beware super uncomfortable in the beginning.


----------



## sf_newyorker

​_..
These Fall badges arrived in time to help me unofficially close Summer. 

Stars above, I’m attending at least one CON (New York Comic Con) this year!



..
On Nerd: Zouaves et Dragons twillaine & Animapolis twillon
On Nerd’s Lips: Rouge H Rose Epice_​


----------



## LexLV

Ladybaga said:


> WOW! Gorgeous bag and twilly! I need this twilly for my blue indigo kelly. Do share the name, if you have time.
> I love this!


Here you go!!


----------



## Friscalating

Out to brunch with my new-to-me Mini K today (plus the roulis double tour)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## loh

Getting ready to meet friends.


----------



## aisham

Last night at dinner with my sister


----------



## Hillychristie

Saturday night


----------



## tpm1224

I work from home so, my weekends are my big day out. Had a dentist appt this morning and decided to wear my Hermes goodies. Oran sandals, cape cod watch, echopee ring, farandole bracelet, white embroided pocket t-shirt (not pictured) and of course one of my favorite summer bags…rose extreme c18

Happy long weekend all!!


----------



## CTLover

End of Summer outfit.  All white, with my Hermes belt, Garden Party in Gold, and pink twilly in my hair.


----------



## deltalady

My brunch combo for the day


----------



## Ladybaga

LexLV said:


> Here you go!!
> 
> View attachment 5602967


Thank you, LexLV! You are too kind to share this information.  I love it!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Weekend…..#Plume 20 #BerlingotGM


----------



## Pampelmuse

LexLV said:


> K28 shotgun
> 
> View attachment 5601437


Hi! Which blue is it? TIA!


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for Sunday lunch date with my Bleu Celeste Chypre sandals, Gold belt kit and Nata Olympe Ear cuff…


----------



## LexLV

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! Which blue is it? TIA!


It’s black


----------



## deltalady

loh said:


> Getting ready to meet friends.
> 
> View attachment 5603121



So chic!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Last chance for summerdress.


----------



## deltalady

Pampelmuse said:


> Last chance for summerdress.
> View attachment 5603803



Beautiful color dress!


----------



## Bentley1

First day using my chypres. Super comfortable! I went up 1 full size (I’m 37 & ordered 38) and they fit perfectly. Thx for letting me share


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Cool Gal

Wearing my Jungle Love Shawl & Kelly Belt today…Happy Sunday!


----------



## mcwee

Ended travelling with mini Constance ❤️


----------



## ceedoan

deltalady said:


> My brunch combo for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a fellow off-white fan + H fan... this is everything!!! I loveeeee seeing this combo!


----------



## Mapoon

diane278 said:


> Today‘s walking companion. Still searching for a patterned strap for my Etain tpm….I’m also considering ordering longer ones for crossbody wear…..
> 
> View attachment 5602466


I did order a patterned strap from Ali Express for my noir mini evelyn   and also an oval hook / clasp to "extend" the length of my original strap....


----------



## Bearbear6666

Waiting for my son at his school with Halzan in biscuit


----------



## annaria

In a HK taxi. 
I stopped by my local store at lunch for an RTW purchase. 

But now I live on Ban Island until 1 Jan 2023. Sigh.


----------



## LolaWhisp

Voitures Exquises platinum jubilee LE scarf with my Kelly belt and CTG today!


----------



## ouicestmoi

US Open, here we come!


----------



## EmilyM11

On the way to Netherlands


----------



## LolaWhisp

LolaWhisp said:


> Voitures Exquises platinum jubilee LE scarf with my Kelly belt and CTG today!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing




----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sporting my new Della Cavalleria bag.


----------



## etoile de mer

Cool Gal said:


> Wearing my Jungle Love Shawl & Kelly Belt today…Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 5603879



So beautiful!!   I've regretted not buying this shawl in this colorway when it was offered, it's so lovely! Consolation, I have several versions of Jungle Love in the 90cm format. It's a gorgeous design and ties beautifully. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## _gelato_

LolaWhisp said:


> View attachment 5604328


Is your CTG in Anemone? It's so pretty!


----------



## diane278

Waiting for my ride with my barenia aline….


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LolaWhisp

_gelato_ said:


> Is your CTG in Anemone? It's so pretty!


Yes it is!


----------



## chubstersmom

tlamdang08 said:


> Weekdays getaway with mini lindy @ airport
> 
> View attachment 5596559


That’s a beautiful ML.  What color is it?


----------



## tlamdang08

chubstersmom said:


> That’s a beautiful ML.  What color is it?


Rouge de couer


----------



## 3degree

Sunflower season in the west coast


----------



## Hillychristie

Quick mirrorfie before conference call


----------



## chubstersmom

boo1689 said:


> Stopped by temple to say hello to Buddha and a prayer for love and world peace.
> View attachment 5598479
> View attachment 5598480


This ML is gorgeous!  What color is it?


----------



## voguekelly711

Peep another pocket square at work

Still enjoying the new watch… can’t wait to get more straps for it!


----------



## LucyBob

Finally back home after a long summer vacation in Asia.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_In my imagination





the inanimate objects reanimate other inanimate objects long in hibernation
.
.

so that I can appreciate them again


_​_

_

_








._​


----------



## boo1689

chubstersmom said:


> This ML is gorgeous!  What color is it?


Thanks you ~ it’s rouge de coeur


----------



## mcwee

Mini C enjoying sun & sea.


----------



## DR2014

A visit to Sturbridge Village with my K28…


----------



## Muffin_Top

Currently moving in, where are my H ?


----------



## karebear87

First time out - dinner and then a comedy show in Sydney.


----------



## edgar.kings

Summer is slipping away.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## xxDxx

My Craie B25 picking up her big sister  (from my friend)


----------



## LouiseCPH

Going out with friends and Plume 20, Kelly belt and CSGM if it gets cold


----------



## DR2014

LouiseCPH said:


> Going out with friends and Plume 20, Kelly belt and CSGM if it gets cold
> 
> View attachment 5607858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607859


You and your bag look adorable and so chic!


----------



## boomer1234

Went to a baseball game wearing the day sneakers. My friends also wore Hermes lol. 

Also, these are the most uncomfortable sneakers ever.


----------



## Genie27

Neoprene H Bain pouch to keep my Calvis and Petit h key pouch safe and dry in my gym bag.


----------



## Mapoon

Happy Sunday! Heading to the city this morning to meet a friend whom I haven’t seen for over a decade with my behapi double tour in rouge grenat and etoupe on the other side.


----------



## BB8

Mapoon said:


> Happy Sunday! Heading to the city this morning to meet a friend whom I haven’t seen for over a decade with my behapi double tour in rouge grenat and etoupe on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 5608126


Nice pop of color! (Also, OT, but love seeing these original Bals making their cameos.)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

anniek20 said:


> US Open, here we come!
> 
> View attachment 5604257


First time ever seeing this color in the Halzan -- I love it!


----------



## LouiseCPH

DR2014 said:


> You and your bag look adorable and so chic!


Thank you


----------



## Mapoon

BB8 said:


> Nice pop of color! (Also, OT, but love seeing these original Bals making their cameos.)


Thank you so much! I know! I totally forgot I got this bag (which you can’t get anymore) and definitely love the OG motorcycle styles (still got the city and Day bags)


----------



## Caitiecakes

A few shots with my Kelly 28 in Togo Gold with Palladium hardware. I'm still in love with it! I took her with me when I was picking up a new bag at Chanel, and I never fail to get lots of comments whenever I have her out in my area.


----------



## pris_0727

my miss k in blush getting some sunshine! can't help but add a touch of green to her!


----------



## tpm1224

Quick getaway trip to Michigan. Since I don’t like to take photos of myself, decided to pose my K28 at Windmill Island Gardens.


----------



## Prada Prince

Out for lunch in Soho…


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Finally, the first debut of my b25.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## dooneybaby

karebear87 said:


> View attachment 5607664
> 
> 
> First time out - dinner and then a comedy show in Sydney.


I absolutely LOVE how you've used a scarf instead of a Twilly and just let it drape.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

A couple of weeks ago in the glorious Loch Lomond, Scotland.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

On our way to brunch


----------



## Ladybaga

Mrs.Hermess said:


> On our way to brunch
> 
> View attachment 5608625
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608627


You look amazing! I love your dress, and of course, your birkin.  I have the 35 in that combo.


----------



## Mapoon

Caitiecakes said:


> View attachment 5608245
> View attachment 5608246
> 
> 
> A few shots with my Kelly 28 in Togo Gold with Palladium hardware. I'm still in love with it! I took her with me when I was picking up a new bag at Chanel, and I never fail to get lots of comments whenever I have her out in my area.


Such a beautiful bag and colour, totally suits you!


----------



## karebear87

dooneybaby said:


> I absolutely LOVE how you've used a scarf instead of a Twilly and just let it drape.


Oh thank you! I didn’t have a twilly (another excuse to visit Hermes?)! I bought this scarf from SHEIN months ago and I just wanted to see what colours would suit the bag. ☺️


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Ladybaga said:


> You look amazing! I love your dress, and of course, your birkin.  I have the 35 in that combo.


Thank you so much!   I love 35 birkins    Probably my favorite size of all. (This one is 30). ❤️


----------



## fabdiva

Love the Paris loafer.  I need every color.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fabdiva said:


> Love the Paris loafer.  I need every color.
> 
> View attachment 5608942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608943
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608945


You look amazing! Love the way your shoes match your belt!


----------



## fabdiva

PrayersandPurses said:


> You look amazing! Love the way your shoes match your belt!


Thank you!!!


----------



## marzipanchen

Pamela Stylepop said:


> there is my style icon again!
> I love your look.
> View attachment 5608579
> 
> A couple of weeks ago in the glorious Loch Lomond, Scotland.


----------



## ceedoan

LouiseCPH said:


> Going out with friends and Plume 20, Kelly belt and CSGM if it gets cold
> 
> View attachment 5607858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607859


I love the styling here. All colors compliment each other. you look so beautiful!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Thank you so much @marzipanchen


----------



## WingNut

fabdiva said:


> Love the Paris loafer.  I need every color.
> 
> View attachment 5608942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608945


Love your look!


----------



## Bentley1

fabdiva said:


> Love the Paris loafer.  I need every color.
> 
> View attachment 5608942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608945


You look beautiful!! Love your style, everything is fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

fabdiva said:


> Love the Paris loafer.  I need every color.
> 
> View attachment 5608942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608945


Uh-Oh...Ban Island on the horizon....!
You look fabulous as always and of course you need the loafer in every colour!!!!


----------



## fabdiva

Bentley1 said:


> You look beautiful!! Love your style, everything is fabulous!


Thanks so much.  You're too kind.


----------



## fabdiva

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Uh-Oh...Ban Island on the horizon....!
> You look fabulous as always and of course you need the loafer in every colour!!!!


Lord, I know!  I'm trying to stay strong, but you know how that goes.  I have a pair sneakers waiting for me at the store as we speak.  But they were on my list before implementing the ban.  So does that count? Lol.


----------



## Ladybaga

fabdiva said:


> Lord, I know!  I'm trying to stay strong, but you know how that goes.  I have a pair sneakers waiting for me at the store as we speak.  But they were on my list before implementing the ban.  So does that count? Lol.


I don't think shoes count for ban island.  We need to protect our feet, so you NEED shoes!!!


----------



## luvparis21

Ladybaga said:


> I don't think shoes count for ban island.  We need to protect our feet, so you NEED shoes!!!


@fabdiva, agreed with @Ladybaga, shoes are merely basic necessities. Absolutely not part of the ban island rules!


----------



## fabdiva

Ladybaga said:


> I don't think shoes count for ban island.  We need to protect our feet, so you NEED shoes!!!


YES!!!  I love my enablers.  Now I feel better about the Gucci shoes I purchased over the weekend.  Lol.  Thanks ladies @luvparis21  and @Ladybaga!


----------



## LouiseCPH

ceedoan said:


> I love the styling here. All colors compliment each other. you look so beautiful!


Thank you so much - since I stopped coloring my hair I struggle a bit with finding my colors


----------



## gabriellecamille

Prada Prince said:


> Working from home, enjoying the sun, with clearly too much time on my hands…
> 
> View attachment 5356525


----------



## WKN

As you can see, I'm twinning with my baby today!


----------



## mcwee

Out with K28 today


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

WKN said:


> My bleu nuit babies waiting patiently on the stairs for me to take them out! Yesterday, I had the B30 (with bleu nuit Alice Shirley's twilly - because you can never have too much bleu nuit!) and tomorrow, it will be my Wallago Cabine's turn to play the big sister to my B25! I told myself if I am crazy enough to get a bleu nuit B35, it has to be in a PHW - this or the HAC40 in bleu nuit PHW!
> 
> View attachment 5591148


Nice BN fam! This color is has always been beyond perfect. A forever favorite. Enjoy all your beauties


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I liked it, I wore it, I hung it (up)
> 
> View attachment 5591561
> View attachment 5591562


Love....But it looked so fab ON you!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

AnEyefortheBest said:


> Love....But it looked so fab ON you!


thank u!  it's always a dilemma w my scarves - do I wear them or do I frame them up as eye candy?


----------



## LovingDiamonds

xxDxx said:


> My Craie B25 picking up her big sister  (from my friend)
> 
> View attachment 5607697


Such a lovely Twilly! Would you mind sharing a pic of it? I just picked up my Birkin in Beton and this could match perfect as well! Thank you


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> thank u!  it's always a dilemma w my scarves - do I wear them or do I frame them up as eye candy?


Get the Hermes Fixation Kit then you can do both  I change my display scarf all the time


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

_*^*
A Wednesday attempt to make Evelyne enigmatic …_




_…but the puppy jumped into the picture, and Evelyne returned to its form as doggie essentials bag



^*^_​


----------



## J'adoreHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> _*^*
> A Wednesday attempt to make Evelyne enigmatic …_
> 
> View attachment 5610675
> 
> 
> _…but the puppy jumped into the picture, and Evelyne returned to its form as doggie essentials bag
> 
> View attachment 5610674
> 
> ^*^_​


Your puppy is too cute! Love the strap, and how perfectly it goes with your maxi twilly slim.


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _*^*
> A Wednesday attempt to make Evelyne enigmatic …_
> 
> View attachment 5610675
> 
> 
> _…but the puppy jumped into the picture, and Evelyne returned to its form as doggie essentials bag
> 
> View attachment 5610674
> 
> ^*^_​


Love the short strap look on the Evelyn!


----------



## GabrielleS

DR2014 said:


> At the doctor’s office with my K 28 SO and my Rooroo pouch!
> 
> View attachment 5597380


Stunning SO. Is this rouge H?


----------



## DR2014

GabrielleS said:


> Stunning SO. Is this rouge H?


Yes it is! Thank you.


----------



## Corrine P

My very first Hermes bag ❤️


----------



## Ethengdurst

Getting ready for fall… mini L feu phw


----------



## pearlgrass

hannah21 said:


> My very first Hermes bag ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611130


Congrats! Such a beautiful color


----------



## pearlgrass

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5611303
> 
> Getting ready for fall… mini L feu phw



Love this little cutie


----------



## Corrine P

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Such a beautiful color


Thank you so much!


----------



## Muffin_Top

.


----------



## xxDxx

LovingDiamonds said:


> Such a lovely Twilly! Would you mind sharing a pic of it? I just picked up my Birkin in Beton and this could match perfect as well! Thank you


Thank you 

Here is a pic of the Twilly. I love that it‘s neutral and matches everything. But it‘s from last year.


----------



## JeanGranger

Saw this picture and thought they’re so cute


----------



## hermesgeek

A little black and white number from yesterday’s meal


----------



## PrayersandPurses

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5611658
> View attachment 5611659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little black and white number from yesterday’s meal


Very classy! You look great! Love the shoes too


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chanelandco

Muffin_Top said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 5611480


Love your green B. And you pair it well with that shawl. I need a green bag  
Wich color is it ?


----------



## mi.kay

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5611613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this picture and thought they’re so cute


Wow amazing! My future arthritic hands will not allow me to carry a birkin like these two stylish elderly women here


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5611613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this picture and thought they’re so cute


Love this photo, so chic!


----------



## hermesgeek

PrayersandPurses said:


> Very classy! You look great! Love the shoes too


You’re too sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Chanelandco

Date night for my birthday with my favorite


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Chanelandco said:


> Date night for my birthday with my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612487


Happy BirthdayBoth you and the bag look beautiful.


----------



## Chanelandco

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy BirthdayBoth you and the bag look beautiful.


Thank you so much


----------



## Muffin_Top

Chanelandco said:


> Love your green B. And you pair it well with that shawl. I need a green bag
> Wich color is it ?


Thank youuuu ! 
It is vert cyprès in Swift.


----------



## 880

Chanelandco said:


> Date night for my birthday with my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612487


Happy birthday! You look amazing! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> Date night for my birthday with my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612487


Stunning bag and dress! You look fabulous!


----------



## Bereal

Chanelandco said:


> Date night for my birthday with my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612487


Happy birthday! Beautiful pic


----------



## Bereal

Out for lunch with friends


----------



## boo1689

Girls’ Day Out


----------



## Pampelmuse

On my way to order my very first SO.


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> Happy birthday! You look amazing! Have a wonderful time!





DR2014 said:


> Stunning bag and dress! You look fabulous!





Bereal said:


> Happy birthday! Beautiful pic


Thank you so much


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Picked up this lil cutie today. The micro picotin is so adorable!!


----------



## DR2014

Out to lunch with my daughter and my chevre K 28. This leather is great for running all over the city!


----------



## hikarupanda

A casual day with my blush Halzan 25.


----------



## ouicestmoi

Sunny September in SoCal.


----------



## DR2014

ouicestmoi said:


> Sunny September in SoCal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613286


Gorgeous!!! Is it rouge de coeur?


----------



## ouicestmoi

DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Is it rouge de coeur?



Thank you. Yes, it’s rouge de coeur exterior and rouge grenat interior.


----------



## r luvs h

A little shopping in SoHo (nyc) w/ kelly


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Lo


r luvs h said:


> A little shopping in SoHo (nyc) w/ kelly
> View attachment 5613751


Love your Kelly & I LOVE NYC. Sounds like a lovely day


----------



## r luvs h

PrayersandPurses said:


> Lo
> 
> Love your Kelly & I LOVE NYC. Sounds like a lovely day


thank you hope you’re having a nice day.


----------



## WingNut

Pampelmuse said:


> On my way to order my very first SO.
> View attachment 5612934


How exciting! Enjoy the process and please post updates!


----------



## hermesgeek

Bringing black in the bakery


----------



## PrayersandPurses

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5614282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing black in the bakery


Love the bag and your shoes too


----------



## Book Worm

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5614282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing black in the bakery


Very elegant


----------



## pearlgrass

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5614282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing black in the bakery


CLASSIC+TIMELESS


----------



## prple

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5614282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing black in the bakery


Very nice! What size is your Birkin?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hermesgeek

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love the bag and your shoes too


Thank you! You’re so sweet!


----------



## hermesgeek

Book Worm said:


> Very elegant





pearlgrass said:


> CLASSIC+TIMELESS





prple said:


> Very nice! What size is your Birkin?


Thank you so much! You’re all so sweet! This birkin on the photo is a size 35


----------



## LouiseCPH

Outside or inside -  #Plume32 #CSGM #carré


----------



## loh

Waiting at the eye doctor with my daughter.  Really loving the shorter strap I got.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

On my way to meet friends for afternoon tea and pleased some days are scarf weather in the UK


----------



## DR2014

Ali-bagpuss said:


> On my way to meet friends for afternoon tea and pleased some days are scarf weather in the UK
> View attachment 5615342


Love your outfit and bag!!!


----------



## allanrvj

Ali-bagpuss said:


> On my way to meet friends for afternoon tea and pleased some days are scarf weather in the UK
> View attachment 5615342


fabulous color coordination!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

DR2014 said:


> Love your outfit and bag!!!


Thank you


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

allanrvj said:


> fabulous color coordination!


Thank you


----------



## Hanash

Ali-bagpuss said:


> On my way to meet friends for afternoon tea and pleased some days are scarf weather in the UK
> View attachment 5615342


Love the scarf/ bag combo - and the matching shoes !


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thank you


Hanash said:


> Love the scarf/ bag combo - and the matching shoes


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Happy 1st day of Autumn. Switched out my Bleu Pale for Noir tpm. Waiting to be taken out for some action lol


----------



## Helventara

Out for a quick and casual dinner with Saut Hermes 25 and Photosynthèse scarf.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Helventara said:


> Out for a quick and casual dinner with Saut 25 and Photosynthèse scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5616193


I love your bag  . I've never seen this before. And also lovely scarf.


----------



## Hillychristie

An accidental landing of orchid on my Bastia


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## r luvs h

Starting to mix some autumnal colours into my wardrobe. Wishing everyone a lovely weekend!  (K40)


----------



## 880

back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos 

Picotin cargo pm (navy, black leather); h chaine d’ancre stretch dress 2022; h leather mini skirt 2022; 28K quadrille; H toile leather jacket 2022; H oversized cotton tunic top 2022

chanel shearling boucle coat 2021; constellation denim jacket 2021; white, blue, and black boucle jacket, sale 2021;

brunello olive pants; stretch gray trousers, monili detail;

dior t shirt; dior blue camo jacket, sale 2021; dior palm skirt, 2021; and, dior bucket hat, sale 2022

tiered, pleated striped skirt, from SONG, VIenna

silver birkenstock sneakers, American giant t shirt

















ETA: DH (behind the breakfast carbs) is wearing a navy H puzzle cardigan and the graphene H08 watch


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos some of which i have worn outside  (first six pics at home). Next pics are from Paris
> 
> View attachment 5616687
> View attachment 5616688
> View attachment 5616689
> View attachment 5616690
> View attachment 5616691
> View attachment 5616692
> View attachment 5616693
> View attachment 5616694
> View attachment 5616695
> View attachment 5616704
> View attachment 5616697
> View attachment 5616698


Your beautiful new Kelly is simply stunning...so elegant! You wear it well!


----------



## LolaWhisp

880 said:


> back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos some of which i have worn outside  (first six pics at home). Next pics are from Paris
> 
> View attachment 5616687
> View attachment 5616688
> View attachment 5616689
> View attachment 5616690
> View attachment 5616691
> View attachment 5616692
> View attachment 5616693
> View attachment 5616694
> View attachment 5616695
> View attachment 5616704
> View attachment 5616697
> View attachment 5616698


That Kelly is still breathtaking and your jacket game remains on point!


----------



## r luvs h

880 said:


> back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos some of which i have worn outside  (first six pics at home). Next pics are from Paris
> 
> View attachment 5616687
> View attachment 5616688
> View attachment 5616689
> View attachment 5616690
> View attachment 5616691
> View attachment 5616692
> View attachment 5616693
> View attachment 5616694
> View attachment 5616695
> View attachment 5616704


drooling over these bags and your stunning outerwear collection!!


----------



## 880

Thank you @tinkerbell68 , @LolaWhisp , and @r luvs h for your kind words! Thank you @Bereal for your compliment below)


----------



## Bereal

880 said:


> back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos
> 
> Picotin cargo pm (navy, black leather); h chaine d’ancre stretch dress 2022; h leather mini skirt 2022; 28K quadrille; H toile leather jacket 2022; H oversized cotton tunic top
> 
> chanel shearling boucle coat 2021; constellation denim jacket; white, blue, and black boucle jacket, sale 2021;
> 
> brunello olive pants; stretch gray trousers, monili detail;
> 
> dior t shirt; dior blue camo jacket, sale 2021; dior palm skirt, 2021; and, dior bucket hat, sale 2022
> 
> tiered, pleated striped skirt, from SONG, VIenna
> 
> silver birkenstock sneakers, American giant t shirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616687
> View attachment 5616689
> View attachment 5616690
> View attachment 5616707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616708
> View attachment 5616692
> View attachment 5616711
> View attachment 5616712
> View attachment 5616694
> View attachment 5616695
> View attachment 5616704
> View attachment 5616706


Love the looks and that toile bag ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## TC1

This slouchy 35, belt and there is a Hapi peeking out on my right wrist.


----------



## textilegirl

880 said:


> back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos
> 
> Picotin cargo pm (navy, black leather); h chaine d’ancre stretch dress 2022; h leather mini skirt 2022; 28K quadrille; H toile leather jacket 2022; H oversized cotton tunic top 2022
> 
> chanel shearling boucle coat 2021; constellation denim jacket 2021; white, blue, and black boucle jacket, sale 2021;
> 
> brunello olive pants; stretch gray trousers, monili detail;
> 
> dior t shirt; dior blue camo jacket, sale 2021; dior palm skirt, 2021; and, dior bucket hat, sale 2022
> 
> tiered, pleated striped skirt, from SONG, VIenna
> 
> silver birkenstock sneakers, American giant t shirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616687
> View attachment 5616689
> View attachment 5616690
> View attachment 5616707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616708
> View attachment 5616692
> View attachment 5616711
> View attachment 5616712
> View attachment 5616694
> View attachment 5616695
> View attachment 5616704
> View attachment 5616706
> 
> ETA: DH (behind the breakfast carbs) is wearing a navy H puzzle cardigan and the graphene H08 watch


You look fabulous as always!!!  I have to repeat myself though, that Kelly is next level. Outstanding.


----------



## Lilac_GG

Comfort all the way today  
Chypres sandals in black/white alongside my Bleu Royal ML


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos
> 
> Picotin cargo pm (navy, black leather); h chaine d’ancre stretch dress 2022; h leather mini skirt 2022; 28K quadrille; H toile leather jacket 2022; H oversized cotton tunic top 2022
> 
> chanel shearling boucle coat 2021; constellation denim jacket 2021; white, blue, and black boucle jacket, sale 2021;
> 
> brunello olive pants; stretch gray trousers, monili detail;
> 
> dior t shirt; dior blue camo jacket, sale 2021; dior palm skirt, 2021; and, dior bucket hat, sale 2022
> 
> tiered, pleated striped skirt, from SONG, VIenna
> 
> silver birkenstock sneakers, American giant t shirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616687
> View attachment 5616689
> View attachment 5616690
> View attachment 5616707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616708
> View attachment 5616692
> View attachment 5616711
> View attachment 5616712
> View attachment 5616694
> View attachment 5616695
> View attachment 5616704
> View attachment 5616706
> 
> ETA: DH (behind the breakfast carbs) is wearing a navy H puzzle cardigan and the graphene H08 watch


you look fabulous as always! loving the new Kelly!
its so chic and so 'you'


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @textilegirl and @maxroxxherhandbags !


----------



## Prada Prince

Nata Olympe Small Ear Cuff, 32MM Belt Kit…


----------



## periogirl28

Been MIA as on holiday in Asia. Wearing my Jungle Love hoodie t-shirt and Agate Ostrich 25 goes to a fave Michelin starred place for dinner. Wave to my forum friends, can't wait for Autumn.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Girlsday in town with plans for serious H shopping.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

_.=



kelly+din take the gritty steps:
a new york love story
=._​


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> _.=
> 
> View attachment 5617326
> 
> kelly+din take the gritty steps:
> a new york love story
> =._​


Love this pic


----------



## sf_newyorker

880 said:


> Love this pic


Lady, I’m trying to keep pace with you!


----------



## jsvir

Brunch date with my beautiful Turquoise Kelly 28 !


----------



## Friscalating

Out at the park with little Miss Plume


----------



## ceedoan

Bouncing sneakers are sooo comfy!! My first pair of H sneakers yayyyy


----------



## ceedoan

My CTG! I am loving it so much! It fits so much more than it looks.


----------



## Winiebean

in capri with my gold c18


----------



## allanrvj

Winiebean said:


> in capri with my gold c18
> View attachment 5617886


loving the super casual and comfy look


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Winiebean said:


> in capri with my gold c18
> View attachment 5617886


Love everything about this action shot! Your bag, your outfit, and Capri!


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos
> 
> Picotin cargo pm (navy, black leather); h chaine d’ancre stretch dress 2022; h leather mini skirt 2022; 28K quadrille; H toile leather jacket 2022; H oversized cotton tunic top 2022
> 
> chanel shearling boucle coat 2021; constellation denim jacket 2021; white, blue, and black boucle jacket, sale 2021;
> 
> brunello olive pants; stretch gray trousers, monili detail;
> 
> dior t shirt; dior blue camo jacket, sale 2021; dior palm skirt, 2021; and, dior bucket hat, sale 2022
> 
> tiered, pleated striped skirt, from SONG, VIenna
> 
> silver birkenstock sneakers, American giant t shirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616687
> View attachment 5616689
> View attachment 5616690
> View attachment 5616707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616708
> View attachment 5616692
> View attachment 5616711
> View attachment 5616712
> View attachment 5616694
> View attachment 5616695
> View attachment 5616704
> View attachment 5616706
> 
> ETA: DH (behind the breakfast carbs) is wearing a navy H puzzle cardigan and the graphene H08 watch


I think your new bag looks fabulous but pairing it with your grey H jacket - is just a whole other level of cool!


----------



## deedeedor

Taking my bird out with my weeeee tiny mini kelly twilly


----------



## BowieFan1971

Out shopping with my vintage Vache Natural Museau. Love how she glows in the sun!


----------



## livethelake

Ali-bagpuss said:


> On my way to meet friends for afternoon tea and pleased some days are scarf weather in the UK
> View attachment 5615342


Love this look.  Is the kelly a 32?


----------



## sf_newyorker

My lazy-no-effort Wednesday photo. The puppy was also too shiftless to stick her head out for the photo-op.
•
H 70 scarf and leather bracelet shine even in underground lighting.

​


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

livethelake said:


> Love this look.  Is the kelly a 32?


Thank you, yes it is a 32


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BowieFan1971 said:


> Out shopping with my vintage Vache Natural Museau. Love how she glows in the sun!
> 
> View attachment 5619617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619618


Love the whole look  Love how this bag is so different. I've never seen it before you posted.


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> My lazy-no-effort Wednesday photo. The puppy was also too shiftless to stick her head out for the photo-op.
> •
> H 70 scarf and leather bracelet shine even in underground lighting.
> View attachment 5619615​



i love all of your photos! the texture of the cotton t shirt against the smooth silk 90; the leather bracelet with gold buckle — Is it the new medor or CDC? Amazing  patina. . . .

i tried to take a spontaneous urban shot like yours, ha! nope 
25K sellier Bleu Orage  in the bottom right corner above my Whole Foods Bag
navy toile/black swift cargo picotin 18; dolce & gabbana denim and leather jacket, that I purchased from the boutique around 1998. Bogner tie dye nylon maxi dress; chanel metallic black jacket; birkenstock slip on sneakers


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> i love all of your photos! the texture of the cotton t shirt against the smooth silk 90; the leather bracelet with gold buckle — Is it the new medor or CDC? Amazing  patina. . . .
> 
> i tried to take a spontaneous urban shot like yours, ha! nope
> 25K sellier Bleu Orage  in the bottom right corner above my Whole Foods Bag
> navy toile/black swift cargo picotin 18; dolce & gabbana denim and leather jacket, that I purchased from the boutique around 1998. Bogner tie dye nylon maxi dress; chanel metallic black jacket; birkenstock slip on sneakers
> 
> View attachment 5619698
> View attachment 5619701
> View attachment 5619706
> View attachment 5619707


The last outfit is my favorite! Love how you matched the jacket with the dress.


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> The last outfit is my favorite! Love how you matched the jacket with the dress.


Thank you so much @Christofle ! I tremendously admire your taste and I appreciate your compliment


----------



## BowieFan1971

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love the whole look  Love how this bag is so different. I've never seen it before you posted.


Thanks! This one is from 2000. You can find them pretty regularly from resellers. Similar dimensions to a B30.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Christofle said:


> The last outfit is my favorite! Love how you matched the jacket with the dress.


Ditto! Love how you put together that outfit @880 The dress is stunning on you.


----------



## ardenp

An early autumn day in the Berkshires...


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> i love all of your photos! the texture of the cotton t shirt against the smooth silk 90; the leather bracelet with gold buckle — Is it the new medor or CDC? Amazing  patina. . . .
> 
> i tried to take a spontaneous urban shot like yours, ha! nope
> 25K sellier Bleu Orage  in the bottom right corner above my Whole Foods Bag
> navy toile/black swift cargo picotin 18; dolce & gabbana denim and leather jacket, that I purchased from the boutique around 1998. Bogner tie dye nylon maxi dress; chanel metallic black jacket; birkenstock slip on sneakers
> 
> View attachment 5619698
> View attachment 5619701
> View attachment 5619706
> View attachment 5619707


Love these!! And you are wearing our twins-jacket!    
I am just crazy about that bleu orage color, its neutral with a twist.


----------



## CTLover

My look for a glorious day of shopping on the avenue.   Kelly 28 cm in Epsom noir, and Au fil du carré cashmere/silk shawl.


----------



## 880

CTLover said:


> My look for a glorious day of shopping on the avenue.   Kelly 28 cm in Epsom noir, and Au fil du carré cashmere/silk shawl.
> 
> View attachment 5620346


Love your hardware extension  so chic with the boots
and I adore your hair 

@DR2014 , yep I’m wearing our jacket   Have you worn yours on more date nights with your DH ?
hugs


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> Love your hardware extension  so chic with the boots
> and I adore your hair
> 
> @DR2014 , yep I’m wearing our jacket   Have you worn yours on more date nights with your DH ?
> hugs


Not yet but I will soon!!


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

Chanelandco said:


> Date night for my birthday with my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612487


Gorgeous!! You look amazing!! May I ask, what color is your beautiful chevre Kelly?


----------



## CTLover

880 said:


> Love your hardware extension  so chic with the boots
> and I adore your hair
> 
> @DR2014 , yep I’m wearing our jacket   Have you worn yours on more date nights with your DH ?
> hugs


Extension is from Janefinds, great to have because it let's me wear it crossbody.   The boots are Manolo just bought them this year.   Thank you for the hair complement.  Been gray for about 5 years now after dying for over 35 years.  Best thing I ever did.


----------



## JCCL

Heading out for a a birthday party


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Chanelandco

Julie’s Purse Closet said:


> Gorgeous!! You look amazing!! May I ask, what color is your beautiful chevre Kelly?


Thank you !
It is raisin.


----------



## 880

2022 toile leather jacket; black cotton tunic top; 28K quadrille; and, leather zip skirt.
2021 medor boots (pics 1& 2)

With Spring Summer 2022 sleeveless dress, buckle detail;  golden goose ball star sneakers
on the garden terrace of H Madison
(pics 3 & 4)

fall winter 2022 H trench coat, etoupe 30B (pic 5)

all outfits cross posted from Hermes NYC stores thread, Madison Avenue opening







ETA: I’m trying to wear the toile RTW and bags a lot before it gets too cold


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> 2022 toile leather jacket; black cotton tunic top; 28K quadrille; and, leather zip skirt.
> 2021 medor boots (pics 1& 2)
> 
> With Spring Summer 2022 sleeveless dress, buckle detail;  golden goose ball star sneakers
> on the garden terrace of H Madison
> (pics 3 & 4)
> 
> fall winter 2022 H trench coat, etoupe 30B (pic 5)
> 
> all outfits cross posted from Hermes NYC stores thread, Madison Avenue opening
> 
> View attachment 5621350
> View attachment 5621351
> View attachment 5621352
> View attachment 5621356
> View attachment 5621357
> 
> ETA: I’m trying to wear the toile RTW and bags a lot before it gets too cold


LOVE! Pairing H RTW with Golden Goose and your beautiful K…sooo awesome!


----------



## tinkerbell68

A couple of lazy leopardesses and a gold B on a bus


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> A couple of lazy leopardesses and a gold B on a bus
> 
> View attachment 5621429



This picture looks sooo good!


----------



## cali_to_ny

JCCL said:


> Heading out for a a birthday party
> 
> View attachment 5621056


this is utterly spectacular!!


----------



## doloresmia

880 said:


> 2022 toile leather jacket; black cotton tunic top; 28K quadrille; and, leather zip skirt.
> 2021 medor boots (pics 1& 2)
> 
> With Spring Summer 2022 sleeveless dress, buckle detail;  golden goose ball star sneakers
> on the garden terrace of H Madison
> (pics 3 & 4)
> 
> fall winter 2022 H trench coat, etoupe 30B (pic 5)
> 
> all outfits cross posted from Hermes NYC stores thread, Madison Avenue opening
> 
> View attachment 5621350
> View attachment 5621351
> View attachment 5621352
> View attachment 5621356
> View attachment 5621357
> 
> ETA: I’m trying to wear the toile RTW and bags a lot before it gets too cold


 I love the h toile- whether bag or jacket. If I saw you would run up to hug you and only later would you notice your shoulders mysteriously lighter less marvelous toile jacket! 

#futureHBandit


----------



## 880

doloresmia said:


> I love the h toile- whether bag or jacket. If I saw you would run up to hug you and only later would you notice your shoulders mysteriously lighter less marvelous toile jacket!
> 
> #futureHBandit


Thank you @doloresmia! I believe the first time I saw toile was your barenia toile b35 years ago! Hugs


----------



## Prada Prince

Out in my new Dans l'Atelier de Robert Dallet print Clap sneakers and Nata Olympe ear cuff…


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Prada Prince said:


> Out in my new Dans l'Atelier de Robert Dallet print Clap sneakers and Nata Olympe ear cuff…
> 
> View attachment 5621945


I love your trench coat


----------



## Muffin_Top

Cité Cavalière 140 and B35.


----------



## doloresmia

880 said:


> Thank you @doloresmia! I believe the first time I saw toile was your barenia toile b35 years ago! Hugs


Long gone to another home and missed….. unicorn would be a 25 or 30!


----------



## boomer1234

Rose Sakura jige. I haven’t used this in quite a long time


----------



## Xthgirl

Muffin_Top said:


> Cité Cavalière 140 and B35.
> 
> View attachment 5621991


What color is the B? Is it vert cypress? I love this shade of vert.


----------



## JavaJo

H is also for Horses (who quickly skedaddled at the sight of an iphone) and H is also for Happy (Canadian) Thanksgiving… celebrating a week early with the in-laws… lots to be thankful for…


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> 2022 toile leather jacket; black cotton tunic top; 28K quadrille; and, leather zip skirt.
> 2021 medor boots (pics 1& 2)
> 
> With Spring Summer 2022 sleeveless dress, buckle detail;  golden goose ball star sneakers
> on the garden terrace of H Madison
> (pics 3 & 4)
> 
> fall winter 2022 H trench coat, etoupe 30B (pic 5)
> 
> all outfits cross posted from Hermes NYC stores thread, Madison Avenue opening
> 
> View attachment 5621350
> View attachment 5621351
> View attachment 5621352
> View attachment 5621356
> View attachment 5621357
> 
> ETA: I’m trying to wear the toile RTW and bags a lot before it gets too cold


Perfect.


----------



## 880

jenayb said:


> Perfect.


Thank you


----------



## Muffin_Top

htxgirl said:


> What color is the B? Is it vert cypress? I love this shade of vert.


Indeed it is ! However it's darker in the daylight. 
Here it is in Swift.


----------



## sheanabelle

Fun weekend. 
Date night w/ my husband & Kelly, and Day date with my eldest son w/ TPM and Hamilton.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Every time I try to take a bagfie outside, I always think people nearby must think I’m carzy.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

JavaJo said:


> H is also for Horses (who quickly skedaddled at the sight of an iphone) and H is also for Happy (Canadian) Thanksgiving… celebrating a week early with the in-laws… lots to be thankful for…
> 
> View attachment 5622103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622104


Gorgeous bag and scenery. I would want to visit my inlaws more often lol. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## boo1689

Blueberry would like to invite you over for some tea !


----------



## hokatie

The TPM Evie is going to the ice-cream shop with me


----------



## pinksandblues

hokatie said:


> The TPM Evie is going to the ice-cream shop with me
> 
> View attachment 5622637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622638


 What a beautiful blue


----------



## PrayersandPurses

hokatie said:


> The TPM Evie is going to the ice-cream shop with me
> 
> View attachment 5622637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622638


Love the bag and the colour


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Same shirt, different Kelly’s this week


----------



## Stansy

My Jypsière is keeping my company while I wait for my coffee. I am not fond of adjustable straps and added a Longchamp strap instead.


----------



## Bereal

Out for lunch on the weekend with DH and new bag


----------



## allanrvj

Bereal said:


> Out for lunch on the weekend with DH and new bag
> 
> View attachment 5623410


your sneakers are so cute


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> Out for lunch on the weekend with DH and new bag
> 
> View attachment 5623410


You look fantastic! Love your bag, and your shoes are great!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bereal

allanrvj said:


> your sneakers are so cute


Thank you! They are the Bouncing Sneakers.


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> You look fantastic! Love your bag, and your shoes are great!


Thanks!


----------



## balen.girl

First time using Evelyne PM for travel and I love it. So easy to use and super comfortable on shoulder.


----------



## helloballoons33

Decked out in some of my faves today!
- medium ear cuff in anemone (chamilka) as a scarf ring
- Sous le charme d’orphee 90cm scarf
- pégase in gold, vert fizz and vert cypress 
- Della cavalleria in bleu saphir (verso with bleu France)
- Ariane band and punk chaine d’ancre rings


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tried to capture all my Hermes that I’m wearing today but I am 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
not vey good at taking pictures.
1. Brides de Gala Scarf 90 cm
2. H D’Ancre Ring 
2. Confettis bracelet 
4. Volver 60 Boots 
5 Evelyn TPM Noir


----------



## Book Worm

PrayersandPurses said:


> Tried to capture all my Hermes that I’m wearing today but I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624025
> View attachment 5624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not vey good at taking pictures.
> 1. Brides de Gala Scarf 90 cm
> 2. H D’Ancre Ring
> 2. Confettis bracelet
> 4. Volver 60 Boots
> 5 Evelyn TPM Noir


Very chic


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Book Worm said:


> Very chic


Aww thanks so much Book Worm.
I'm trying to get comfortable with taking pictures of myself and posting them. This forum is the only social media I have .


----------



## 880

PrayersandPurses said:


> Tried to capture all my Hermes that I’m wearing today but I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624025
> View attachment 5624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not vey good at taking pictures.
> 1. Brides de Gala Scarf 90 cm
> 2. H D’Ancre Ring
> 2. Confettis bracelet
> 4. Volver 60 Boots
> 5 Evelyn TPM Noir


Lovely pic! Great choices! You look amazing


----------



## 880

helloballoons33 said:


> Decked out in some of my faves today!
> - medium ear cuff in anemone (chamilka) as a scarf ring
> - Sous le charme d’orphee 90cm scarf
> - pégase in gold, vert fizz and vert cypress
> - Della cavalleria in bleu saphir (verso with bleu France)
> - Ariane band and punk chaine d’ancre rings
> View attachment 5623873
> View attachment 5623874


Love your Della cavalleria and your combinations! Very chic!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> Lovely pic! Great choices! You look amazing


Thanks so much 880 Your sense of style is truly an inspiration. I just wish I could afford H clothes too lol.
My designer wardrobe today was a Joe Fresh shirt and Roots sweatpants. That's a photo for another thread lol.


----------



## Book Worm

PrayersandPurses said:


> Aww thanks so much Book Worm.
> I'm trying to get comfortable with taking pictures of myself and posting them. This forum is the only social media I have .


You’re doing great! Keep the action shots coming


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Heading out for dinner with my latest K25


----------



## azukitea

Etain b25 with brushed gold hardware (SO)
Paris loafers in bleu Marine
Alice Shirley Three Graces (giraffe) shawl 140 in gris chine / caban


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> Tried to capture all my Hermes that I’m wearing today but I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624025
> View attachment 5624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not vey good at taking pictures.
> 1. Brides de Gala Scarf 90 cm
> 2. H D’Ancre Ring
> 2. Confettis bracelet
> 4. Volver 60 Boots
> 5 Evelyn TPM Noir


Looking lovely! Twinning with the ring


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> Looking lovely! Twinning with the ring


Thank you so much BerealIsn't the ring great? I love it


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Xthgirl

Street fashion


----------



## PrayersandPurses

htxgirl said:


> Street fashion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624574


You look great! Love your scarf and your watch.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

PrayersandPurses said:


> Tried to capture all my Hermes that I’m wearing today but I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624025
> View attachment 5624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not vey good at taking pictures.
> 1. Brides de Gala Scarf 90 cm
> 2. H D’Ancre Ring
> 2. Confettis bracelet
> 4. Volver 60 Boots
> 5 Evelyn TPM Noir


Beautiful look to match that beautiful, positive spirit of yours! I think you did much than I would with the pictures!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Beautiful look to match that beautiful, positive spirit of yours! I think you did much than I would with the pictures!


Thank you so much jimmyshoogirl


----------



## sf_newyorker

_>>> On the move on go-go-go-Wednesdays with the everywhere anywhere Halzan >>>_

​


----------



## ny.lon

Inspired by @PrayersandPurses ! 
Elevator selfie wearing Patchwork Horse CSGM and grey Bouncing sneakers (not seen). No H bag today as it was pouring rain


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ny.lon said:


> Inspired by @PrayersandPurses !
> Elevator selfie wearing Patchwork Horse CSGM and grey Bouncing sneakers (not seen). No H bag today as it was pouring rain
> 
> View attachment 5624884


You look great Is this your first selfie too?


----------



## Bereal

ny.lon said:


> Inspired by @PrayersandPurses !
> Elevator selfie wearing Patchwork Horse CSGM and grey Bouncing sneakers (not seen). No H bag today as it was pouring rain
> 
> View attachment 5624884


You look great..love that scarf!


----------



## carlinha

Lunching with @Onthego 
Craie B30 and Lagon swift K32


----------



## PrayersandPurses

carlinha said:


> Lunching with @Onthego
> Craie B30 and Lagon swift K32
> View attachment 5625052


Beautiful  That looks like Tiffany Blue.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took my Lindy to the office today for a few meetings. So crazy that this is the same bag. Under indoor office lights vs outside.


----------



## Ladybaga

PrayersandPurses said:


> Tried to capture all my Hermes that I’m wearing today but I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624025
> View attachment 5624026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not vey good at taking pictures.
> 1. Brides de Gala Scarf 90 cm
> 2. H D’Ancre Ring
> 2. Confettis bracelet
> 4. Volver 60 Boots
> 5 Evelyn TPM Noir


So stylish and beautiful!!!


----------



## Mapoon

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Took my Lindy to the office today for a few meetings. So crazy that this is the same bag. Under indoor office lights vs outside.
> 
> View attachment 5625214
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625215


Indeed! I got a P22 in etoupe and the colour change in different light settings is amazing! That's what I love about H leather colours...


----------



## ny.lon

PrayersandPurses said:


> You look great Is this your first selfie too?


Thank you! 

I think maybe second selfie here... not a fan of seeing myself in photos! But the scarf looked  today


----------



## masanmasan

Brought this to visit Hermes in the making event


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Sharing some rare Kelly bags and charms at the Hermes in the Making event. I missed the last Hermes Carre Club event in 2018 which I found more interactive and engaging.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mapoon said:


> Indeed! I got a P22 in etoupe and the colour change in different light settings is amazing! That's what I love about H leather colours...


I love the etoupe color.  Do you have multiple bags in the same color? I would like to add a Picotin at some point maybe next year and would be tempted to get it in etoupe.  Otherwise I would go for another neutral like gold or black.


----------



## Bereal

Hillychristie said:


> Sharing some rare Kelly bags and charms at the Hermes in the Making event. I missed the last Hermes Carre Club event in 2018 which I found more interactive and engaging.
> 
> View attachment 5625488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625545


Lovely outfit and bag


----------



## Mapoon

sweetpea_2009 said:


> I love the etoupe color.  Do you have multiple bags in the same color? I would like to add a Picotin at some point maybe next year and would be tempted to get it in etoupe.  Otherwise I would go for another neutral like gold or black.


No not at this stage heee...I try not to repeat the colours but I am not at that stage to own multiple bags in the same colour yet...I do have 2 mini evelynes...one in noir with ghw and recent addition of a gold with ghw...waiting for one in the pop of colour and I will prob let the noir one go...I saw go for a picotin in gold...it's so hard to get...


----------



## Tykhe

Out for coffee with my new mini Kelly.


----------



## karebear87

Tykhe said:


> Out for coffee with my new mini Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5626263


That’s a beautiful blue!


----------



## Tykhe

karebear87 said:


> That’s a beautiful blue!


Thank you!


----------



## loh

Tykhe said:


> Out for coffee with my new mini Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5626263



Love the chain strap with it.  What a fun way to mix things up!


----------



## Tykhe

Hah i am too tall to wear it cross body. I needed a little bit of an extension 


loh said:


> Love the chain strap with it.  What a fun way to mix things up!


----------



## Book Worm

Tykhe said:


> Out for coffee with my new mini Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5626263


That's a beautiful pic and the view is just as pretty as your bag.


----------



## Bereal

Tykhe said:


> Out for coffee with my new mini Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5626263


Gorgeous colour ..pretty bag


----------



## 880

Tykhe said:


> Out for coffee with my new mini Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5626263


How perfect! I am so happy for you!


----------



## diane278

My little TPM and I are taking Chief Good Horse in for his frame in the morning.
It turns out the TPM’s are now my most used bags…..


----------



## 880




----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> View attachment 5627150
> View attachment 5627155
> View attachment 5627157


Bleu orange with ghw is just stunning and it really grows on me. My husband has a calvi duo in this colour and he said it reminds him of the sea colour around Mont Saint Michel. Also love your pairing of toile bag and jacket. They look good together.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Helventara

I do wear a lot of blue…


----------



## mcwee

K28 @ Kelly making section of Hermes in the Making exhibition.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tykhe said:


> Out for coffee with my new mini Kell





Helventara said:


> I do wear a lot of blue…
> 
> View attachment 5627191


You look great


----------



## Bereal

Helventara said:


> I do wear a lot of blue…
> 
> View attachment 5627191


Lovely!


----------



## 880

Helventara said:


> I do wear a lot of blue…
> 
> View attachment 5627191


Thank you! I love blues, and I love your bag.

The green tone in Bleu orage is surprisingly versatile 
I almost refused it bc of the ghw, but DH got my home SA on the phone basically tell me
that I would be crazy to refuse. (They both know my taste almost better than I do lol)

@mcwee , I love yours too


----------



## JavaJo

Styled my new purchases from yesterday (celebrating fall colours):

Neo Boots (love them with the Moto look)
Mors Scarf Ring
Lanterns 90x90
Sacre des Hermes 90x90


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> Thank you! I love blues, and I love your bag.
> 
> The green tone in Bleu orage is surprisingly versatile
> I almost refused it bc of the ghw, but DH got my home SA on the phone basically tell me
> that I would be crazy to refuse. (They both know my taste almost better than I do lol)
> 
> @mcwee , I love yours too


The Blue Orange is lovely!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_“The bigger the galaxy, the sweeter the homecoming.”
- A Corellian Proverb



..-.._​


----------



## azukitea

P18 beton and gris asphalte loop pendant
for the casual weekend


----------



## keirii

My B30
Tried to take a good car pic before heading to dinner..hehe


----------



## Prada Prince

Vert Cyprès B35
Craie/Vert Cyprès/Mauve Pale Rodeo Pegase PM 
Nata Olympe Ear Cuff


----------



## califl

DR2014 said:


> Out to lunch with my daughter and my chevre K 28. This leather is great for running all over the city!
> 
> View attachment 5613232


This is so pretty!  Is this route h?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Full on fall colors! Excuse the messy hair.


----------



## DR2014

califl said:


> This is so pretty!  Is this route h?


Thank you! Yes it is.


----------



## Hanash

xiaoxiao said:


> Full on fall colors! Excuse the messy hair.
> 
> View attachment 5627945


Wow - love the colours. Coukd I ask the colour of the birkin? Is it a 30 or 35?


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

Slightly different take. Equestrian jacket in action, travelling in Autumn, from Singapore, back to London.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hanash said:


> Wow - love the colours. Coukd I ask the colour of the birkin? Is it a 30 or 35?



Thank you!  : It’s a 35 miel


----------



## Hanash

xiaoxiao said:


> Thank you!  : It’s a 35 miel


Thank you. Everyone says big bags are coming back but I don’t think they ever went away! The croc just adds to its beauty. Lovely to see you making the most of it x


----------



## PrayersandPurses

xiaoxiao said:


> Full on fall colors! Excuse the messy hair.
> 
> View attachment 5627945


Beautiful  That Birkin is just WOW


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hanash said:


> Thank you. Everyone says big bags are coming back but I don’t think they ever went away! The croc just adds to its beauty. Lovely to see you making the most of it x



Thank you!!! It never went away for me as 35 suits my lifestyle and I do carry A LOT in my bag. I exclusively use 35 in the winter especially.


----------



## textilegirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5628002
> 
> Slightly different take. Equestrian jacket in action, travelling in Autumn, from Singapore, back to London.


Some of the equestrian pieces look especially useful to those of us without horses. I like the black trim, especially on the inside of the hood; makes it a little different.


----------



## MissApple

Tykhe said:


> Hah i am too tall to wear it cross body. I needed a little bit of an extension


Love your picture of the beautiful mini Kelly with a beautiful scenery. Can you share what chain do you use as the strap extension?


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> Full on fall colors! Excuse the messy hair.
> 
> View attachment 5627945


I am falling off my chair this is so beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_kelly’s first con_
|*|














_“embrace others for their differences, 
for that makes you whole.”
-Star Wars: The Clone Wars
._
​


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> _kelly’s first con_
> |*|
> View attachment 5628448
> 
> View attachment 5628446
> 
> View attachment 5628444
> 
> View attachment 5628443
> 
> View attachment 5628442
> 
> View attachment 5628447
> 
> View attachment 5628445
> 
> _“embrace others for their differences,
> for that makes you whole.”
> -Star Wars: The Clone Wars
> ._
> ​


Love these pics! You and your kelly are having a great time!


----------



## hokatie

Herbag is in action


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _kelly’s first con_
> |*|
> View attachment 5628448
> 
> View attachment 5628446
> 
> View attachment 5628444
> 
> View attachment 5628443
> 
> View attachment 5628442
> 
> View attachment 5628447
> 
> View attachment 5628445
> 
> _“embrace others for their differences,
> for that makes you whole.”
> -Star Wars: The Clone Wars
> ._
> ​



I love it all.  Especially the closing statement.


----------



## MonAmie

Wearing my new Kelly 32First Hermes bag!


----------



## loh

MonAmie said:


> View attachment 5628672
> 
> Wearing my new Kelly 32First Hermes bag!


 It looks great on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## ouicestmoi

880 said:


> back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos
> 
> Picotin cargo pm (navy, black leather); h chaine d’ancre stretch dress 2022; h leather mini skirt 2022; 28K quadrille; H toile leather jacket 2022; H oversized cotton tunic top 2022
> 
> chanel shearling boucle coat 2021; constellation denim jacket 2021; white, blue, and black boucle jacket, sale 2021;
> 
> brunello olive pants; stretch gray trousers, monili detail;
> 
> dior t shirt; dior blue camo jacket, sale 2021; dior palm skirt, 2021; and, dior bucket hat, sale 2022
> 
> tiered, pleated striped skirt, from SONG, VIenna
> 
> silver birkenstock sneakers, American giant t shirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616687
> View attachment 5616689
> View attachment 5616690
> View attachment 5616707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616708
> View attachment 5616692
> View attachment 5616711
> View attachment 5616712
> View attachment 5616694
> View attachment 5616695
> View attachment 5616704
> View attachment 5616706
> 
> ETA: DH (behind the breakfast carbs) is wearing a navy H puzzle cardigan and the graphene H08 watch


Always love seeing your stylish ensembles, @880!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

MonAmie said:


> Wearing my new Kelly 32First Hermes bag!


congrats! Love it paired with your combat boots  too 


ouicestmoi said:


> Always love seeing your stylish ensembles, @880!


Thank you so much @ouicestmoi


----------



## cali_to_ny

880 said:


> back home in NY , it’s a little colder than Paris. Trying on new combos
> 
> Picotin cargo pm (navy, black leather); h chaine d’ancre stretch dress 2022; h leather mini skirt 2022; 28K quadrille; H toile leather jacket 2022; H oversized cotton tunic top 2022
> 
> chanel shearling boucle coat 2021; constellation denim jacket 2021; white, blue, and black boucle jacket, sale 2021;
> 
> brunello olive pants; stretch gray trousers, monili detail;
> 
> dior t shirt; dior blue camo jacket, sale 2021; dior palm skirt, 2021; and, dior bucket hat, sale 2022
> 
> tiered, pleated striped skirt, from SONG, VIenna
> 
> silver birkenstock sneakers, American giant t shirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616687
> View attachment 5616689
> View attachment 5616690
> View attachment 5616707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616708
> View attachment 5616692
> View attachment 5616711
> View attachment 5616712
> View attachment 5616694
> View attachment 5616695
> View attachment 5616704
> View attachment 5616706
> 
> ETA: DH (behind the breakfast carbs) is wearing a navy H puzzle cardigan and the graphene H08 watch


Hi is the H tunic top the Twilly Collar Blouse? It looks so great on you (especially with the VCA)!! Did you size down since it's oversized? Thanks!


----------



## 880

cali_to_ny said:


> Hi is the H tunic top the Twilly Collar Blouse? It looks so great on you (especially with the VCA)!! Did you size down since it's oversized? Thanks!


The only one my SA had was a size 42
It’s enormous on me, but SA and DH thought the oversized aspect made it look sculptural, like issey. I could have easily sized down two sizes. (also, DH takes terrible action shots lol; it is very loose IRL) 

For your reference, In H jackets prior to this season, I took an Hermes size 38 (wi the plenty of room for a sweater); dresses sometimes a 40. This season, H ran large, and I took 34 (I don’t think I’ve been a true 34 since 1985, when I was maybe forty pounds lighter). If it helps, I am a chanel 40 jacket to accommodate my shoulder.

Not sure of the name of the shirt, but it’s this one. I’m 5’2” so it is definitely tunic length (untucked it covers the entire length of the H leather mini.  But the fabric is thin so you can easily tuck it into skirts or pants. . .

HTH


----------



## cali_to_ny

880 said:


> The only one my SA had was a size 42
> It’s enormous on me, but SA and DH thought the oversized aspect made it look sculptural, like issey. I could have easily sized down two sizes.
> 
> For your reference, In H jackets prior to this season, I took an Hermes size 38 (wi the plenty of room for a sweater); dresses sometimes a 40. This season, H ran large, and I took 34. If it helps, I am a chanel 40 jacket to accommodate my shoulder
> 
> Not sure of the name of the shirt, but it’s this one. I’m short so it is definitely tunic length
> 
> HTH
> 
> View attachment 5628819


Very helpful - thank you! Love the super cool structural look...w/added bonus of allowing for carefree eating/drinking!


----------



## TC1

Canadian Thanksgiving calls for plaid. B35, 42mm belt and Clic bracelet


----------



## periogirl28

Wearing my Hermes cashmere Paletot for Autumn and sneaking in my neighbourhood inspiration.


----------



## bphone

Wore my Constance 1 re-edition 24cm mauve Sylvestre RGHW for the first time this weekend


----------



## cad33

Off to a work training dinner in boston…hermes file 28-check, hermes necklace- check, hermes rodeo- check, hermes black neo boots- check and finishing off with hermes makeup.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

TC1 said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving calls for plaid. B35, 42mm belt and Clic bracelet
> View attachment 5628889


You look great!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cad33 said:


> Off to a work training dinner in boston…hermes file 28-check, hermes necklace- check, hermes rodeo- check, hermes black neo boots- check and finishing off with hermes makeup.
> 
> View attachment 5628958


You look fantastic!


----------



## carlinha

I'm a day late!!! (Still on time for PST )

#HappyNationalHandbagDay !  

My favorite little birdie  ~ Mini Kelly  Gris Asphalte Ostrich GHW


----------



## cad33

PrayersandPurses said:


> You look fantastic!



Thanks prayersandpurses!


----------



## Xthgirl

First time fitting jungle love short sleeve sweater sz 34.
Im 5 ft 2 for reference.


----------



## cad33

Another training day with my favourite lhermes scarf and bag.


----------



## sf_newyorker

.
_One of these bags holds an apple and a frozen burrito



?_​
_


HINT: The lunch items are in something green
•_​


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sf_newyorker said:


> .
> _One of these bags holds an apple and a frozen burrito
> 
> View attachment 5630164
> 
> ?
> 
> View attachment 5630165
> 
> HINT: The lunch items are in something green
> •_​


Your frozen burrito is so cute!


----------



## MainlyBailey

@ DC Improv with my gold 30


----------



## 1LV




----------



## undecided45

1LV said:


> View attachment 5630510


Love the H detailing on that bag!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

It's still boiling here! Taking the Herbag and my gorgeous puppy out for a walk


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Pamela Stylepop said:


> View attachment 5630750
> 
> It's still boiling here! Taking the Herbag and my gorgeous puppy out for a walk


You look great! I love the whole look


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

PrayersandPurses said:


> You look great! I love the whole look


Thank you so much!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Pamela Stylepop said:


> View attachment 5630750
> 
> It's still boiling here! Taking the Herbag and my gorgeous puppy out for a walk


You look fabulous as always and what a gorgeous pup-he looks like the Budy charm


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look fabulous as always and what a gorgeous pup-he looks like the Budy charm


Thank you Maxroxxherhandbags. I never thought of that before, must be why it's the only charm I like!


----------



## Hillychristie

Lunch and tea with Ms Kelly


----------



## boo1689

Taking our constaces to the Conrad in downtown LA~


----------



## Caramelus

boo1689 said:


> Taking our constaces to the Conrad in downtown LA~
> View attachment 5631701
> View attachment 5631702
> View attachment 5631703


So awesome .... like The Constance Club of LA!!


----------



## tpm1224

Did a little shopping today (picked up a couple goodies at H) and it was finally cool enough to wear this piece from the f/w2022 collection and my beloved C18. I know it’s a bright pink bag, but I adore this bag and will wear it year round. Lol


----------



## amna72

Going for some shopping


----------



## deltalady

Three outfits with my Kelly belt. The belt has quickly become my favorite.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## WingNut

boo1689 said:


> Taking our constaces to the Conrad in downtown LA~
> View attachment 5631701
> View attachment 5631702
> View attachment 5631703


Wow! Love it!


----------



## WingNut

Going back a bit in time with this. Had to receive an award today and wanted to go a little edgier (hence the black leather pants): Jacket is Hermes Season 200x? Cannot remember when I got it, but in Germany one March. Love the paprika color. Also Black Chevre Ret K32, my first ever Hermes bag from 2006. 

And obligatory Frenchie photo-bomb....


----------



## 880

WingNut said:


> Going back a bit in time with this. Had to receive an award today and wanted to go a little edgier (hence the black leather pants): Jacket is Hermes Season 200x? Cannot remember when I got it, but in Germany one March. Love the paprika color. Also Black Chevre Ret K32, my first ever Hermes bag from 2006.
> 
> And obligatory Frenchie photo-bomb....
> 
> View attachment 5632377


Congrats on your award! You (and your pup) are polished and gorgeous!


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> Congrats on your award! You (and your pup) are polished and gorgeous!


Thank you! He's really the star of every show in my world...


----------



## azukitea

At the Hermes pop up garden party event  in London today


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WingNut said:


> Thank you! He's really the star of every show in my world...


Rightly so...He's such a cutie!
I LOVE your jacket and you look very very cool!
The boots with the leather pant is so rock chic


----------



## bagnut1

WingNut said:


> Going back a bit in time with this. Had to receive an award today and wanted to go a little edgier (hence the black leather pants): Jacket is Hermes Season 200x? Cannot remember when I got it, but in Germany one March. Love the paprika color. Also Black Chevre Ret K32, my first ever Hermes bag from 2006.
> 
> And obligatory Frenchie photo-bomb....
> 
> View attachment 5632377


Love the bag, love the outfit, love the Frenchie, and I think I said this back when you were working on the closet…. love that too!  (And the giraffe is a great addition.)


----------



## 880

hermes cashmere jacket; toile leather jacket and hat ; black knit dress; navy/black cargo picotin pm;
28K quadrille; 28BBK retourne, PHW brushed by @docride
dior sweatpants; houndstooth jacket; plaid bucket hat
chanel knit top and cardigan; dress; skirt; constellation denim jacket
brunello cargo pants; birkenstock sneakers; doors t shirt


----------



## ivy1026

Haven’t used my b30 for a while


----------



## Solday

At Hermes event


----------



## boo1689

Drunken ooops I mean Happy Weekend everyone


----------



## jacyh

Taking my 37-week bump and new Geta out (scarf is a haphazardly tied Washington’s Carriage detail)


----------



## ny.lon

880 said:


> View attachment 5632647
> View attachment 5632648
> View attachment 5632649
> View attachment 5632650
> View attachment 5632651
> View attachment 5632652
> 
> hermes cashmere jacket; toile leather jacket and hat ; black knit dress; navy/black cargo picotin pm;
> 28K quadrille; 28BBK retourne, PHW brushed by @docride
> dior sweatpants; houndstooth jacket; plaid bucket hat
> chanel knit top and cardigan; dress; skirt; constellation denim jacket
> brunello cargo pants; birkenstock sneakers; doors t shirt



I have an obsession with jackets/blazers (and H bags) so these visuals are dreamy... you look amazing!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

boo1689 said:


> Taking our constaces to the Conrad in downtown LA~
> View attachment 5631701
> View attachment 5631702
> View attachment 5631703


This is so beautiful. I  the largest light pink one.


----------



## boo1689

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is so beautiful. I  the largest light pink one.


Thank you you are so sweet! The large beauty is mauve Sylvester in epsom with rose gold hardware ~ it’s absolutely gorgeous just like the owner


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Caramelus

boo1689 said:


> Drunken ooops I mean Happy Weekend everyone
> View attachment 5632778
> View attachment 5632779


love his beach chair!!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_~.•~


This afternoon I’m skipping the pumpkin spice latte…_​
_.


…and going for a pumpkin puppy twilly.
~.•~_​


----------



## 880

Thank you @ny.lon for your kind words!
loving everyone’s pics this weekend!
@boo1689 , cheers! The drinks look wonderful 
@sf_newyorker, love the pumpkin puppy twilly and of course your very expressive pup!


----------



## bagnut1

sf_newyorker said:


> _~.•~
> View attachment 5633067
> 
> This afternoon I’m skipping the pumpkin spice latte…
> 
> .
> View attachment 5633066
> 
> …and going for a pumpkin puppy twilly.
> ~.•~_​


OMG that is the second cutest dog I have ever seen!


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> View attachment 5632647
> View attachment 5632648
> View attachment 5632649
> View attachment 5632650
> View attachment 5632651
> View attachment 5632652
> 
> hermes cashmere jacket; toile leather jacket and hat ; black knit dress; navy/black cargo picotin pm;
> 28K quadrille; 28BBK retourne, PHW brushed by @docride
> dior sweatpants; houndstooth jacket; plaid bucket hat
> chanel knit top and cardigan; dress; skirt; constellation denim jacket
> brunello cargo pants; birkenstock sneakers; doors t shirt



Super chic! I feel like you can pull off looks/outfits that no one else could.


----------



## jenayb

It was POURING all day/night yesterday, but we managed to keep reservations for an early dinner.


----------



## 880

jenayb said:


> Super chic! I feel like you can pull off looks/outfits that no one else could.


Thank you so much @jenayb! The dior sweatpants are elastic waistbanded, so great for after you have consumed a box of delicious chocolate truffles  

i love how you paired a cosy sweater with shorts, your gorgeous jewelry, and a bright happy pop of color!
hugs


----------



## hclubfan

jenayb said:


> It was POURING all day/night yesterday, but we managed to keep reservations for an early dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5633103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633105


Your bag is stunning!!! I have to admit that I was equally distracted by your gorgeous jewelry (twins on your left wrist stack)!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jenayb said:


> It was POURING all day/night yesterday, but we managed to keep reservations for an early dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5633103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633105


You look amazing!. That bag looks extra beautiful in your beautiful car


----------



## tpm1224

Loving the fall weather, finally got to wear my black day sneakers with the so black hardware for another day of errands and some shopping!


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Thank you so much @jenayb! The dior sweatpants are elastic waistbanded, so great for after you have consumed a box of delicious chocolate truffles
> 
> i love how you paired a cosy sweater with shorts, your gorgeous jewelry, and a bright happy pop of color!
> hugs



I might know just the truffles you mean!  

And thanks, gf! Big hugs always.



hclubfan said:


> Your bag is stunning!!! I have to admit that I was equally distracted by your gorgeous jewelry (twins on your left wrist stack)!


Hey twin! Thank you! 



PrayersandPurses said:


> You look amazing!. That bag looks extra beautiful in your beautiful car



Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

B25 and Kelly belt today!


----------



## periogirl28

Appointment with my SA to try on some A/W RTW. Hermes Total Lewk in action.


----------



## Jadpe

Off to work with my BBK, Pegase, sangle cavale strap and 12 leopards cgsm.


----------



## Fixxi

jenayb said:


> It was POURING all day/night yesterday, but we managed to keep reservations for an early dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5633103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633105


Is this rouge de couer? The color is gorgeous


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Birkin at her best - work horse (B35) (including Clorox spray )


----------



## jenayb

Fixxi said:


> Is this rouge de couer? The color is gorgeous



Thank you! Rose Extreme.


----------



## tinkerbell68

periogirl28 said:


> Appointment with my SA to try on some A/W RTW. Hermes Total Lewk in action.
> 
> View attachment 5633380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633381


I assume both items went home with you? They look great on you and amazing together.


----------



## Bereal

jenayb said:


> It was POURING all day/night yesterday, but we managed to keep reservations for an early dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5633103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633105


Beautiful pics


----------



## Bereal

MonAmie said:


> View attachment 5628672
> 
> Wearing my new Kelly 32First Hermes bag!


Looking great!


----------



## Bereal

Friscalating said:


> Out at the park with little Miss Plume
> 
> View attachment 5617810


Love this bag


----------



## Bereal

CTLover said:


> My look for a glorious day of shopping on the avenue.   Kelly 28 cm in Epsom noir, and Au fil du carré cashmere/silk shawl.
> 
> View attachment 5620346


Twinning…always looking for inspiration on how to carry my Kelly..you look so good


----------



## periogirl28

tinkerbell68 said:


> I assume both items went home with you? They look great on you and amazing together.


Oh that was my OOTD haha!  I am very guilty of being matchy.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Leo the Lion said:


> B25 and Kelly belt today!
> 
> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633274


You look amazing! Love your Birkin and your LV boots


----------



## Tyler_JP

We had to get a bowl of linguine with clam sauce for National Pasta Day! A quick pic before dinner - thank you so much for letting me share.


----------



## 880

Tyler_JP said:


> We had to get a bowl of linguine with clam sauce for National Pasta Day! A quick pic before dinner - thank you so much for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5633858


Lovely! And the pasta sounds perfectly delicious too


----------



## Ladybaga

Leo the Lion said:


> B25 and Kelly belt today!
> 
> View attachment 5633274


STUNNING! You look like a million bucks! (Really, 10 MILLION!)


----------



## Ladybaga

Tyler_JP said:


> We had to get a bowl of linguine with clam sauce for National Pasta Day! A quick pic before dinner - thank you so much for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5633858


Beautiful! I love pasta and am so upset to have missed National Pasta Day! We had homemade tortilla soup instead.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Ladybaga said:


> STUNNING! You look like a million bucks! (Really, 10 MILLION!)


Thank you sweetie, you're so kind!!!


----------



## DrTr

Leo the Lion said:


> B25 and Kelly belt today!
> 
> View attachment 5633274





periogirl28 said:


> Appointment with my SA to try on some A/W RTW. Hermes Total Lewk in action.
> 
> View attachment 5633380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633381


The two of you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## momasaurus

ivy1026 said:


> Haven’t used my b30 for a while
> 
> View attachment 5632659


Gorgeous! What is the color, please?


----------



## ivy1026

momasaurus said:


> Gorgeous! What is the color, please?



Thanks dear. It is bleu nuit


----------



## periogirl28

DrTr said:


> The two of you look gorgeous!!!


Thank you kindly! That's such a generous thing to say.


----------



## DrTr

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you kindly! That's such a generous thing to say.





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you kindly! That's such a generous thing to say.


You make it easy to say and you are always so kind here


----------



## periogirl28

DrTr said:


> You make it easy to say and you are always so kind here


----------



## tolliv

I had to run out for a hair appointment. So I had to break the photos up to capture the pieces while sitting in the chair and outside.


----------



## rachrach1017

From Switzerland to Lake Como. 2 weeks trip with only carry on and Only bag that I packed for the trip along with H jacket and sneakers.  This C 24 has been on quite an adventure for this trip lol


----------



## allanrvj

tolliv said:


> I had to run out for a hair appointment. So I had to break the photos up to capture the pieces while sitting in the chair and outside.
> 
> View attachment 5634273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634275


such pretty necklaces! may I ask where the spherical pendant is from?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

allanrvj said:


> such pretty necklaces! may I ask where the spherical pendant is from?


I was going to ask the same...its gorgeous isn't it?!


----------



## allanrvj

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I was going to ask the same...its gorgeous isn't it?!


I want one tbh.


----------



## carrie8

allanrvj said:


> such pretty necklaces! may I ask where the spherical pendant is from?


I swear I had the same thought.
It resembles a bit to Ole Lynggaard.


----------



## Bereal

rachrach1017 said:


> From Switzerland to Lake Como. 2 weeks trip with only carry on and Only bag that I packed for the trip along with H jacket and sneakers.  This C 24 has been on quite an adventure for this trip lol
> 
> View attachment 5634305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634307


You look amazing and so do your outfit and bag


----------



## sf_newyorker

_•.•


There are days when I feel the need to blend in with city pavement.
.
_​


----------



## BowieFan1971

Dogsitting with my Camail GM tote


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> From Switzerland to Lake Como. 2 weeks trip with only carry on and Only bag that I packed for the trip along with H jacket and sneakers.  This C 24 has been on quite an adventure for this trip lol
> 
> View attachment 5634305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634307


Hope you and your DH are having an amazing time! Love your pics! Beautiful and so joyous! hugs


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Fixxi

At the dentist today with my Evie PM and le Premier Chant scarf from SS22


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> Hope you and your DH are having an amazing time! Love your pics! Beautiful and so joyous! hugs


Thank you! We had a fab time out here. Last trip only us two before the little one comes       We are heading home today!!! Hooray!


----------



## Friscalating

Borrowed my mum’s Picotin (that I got for her birthday) and went birthday shopping for myself


----------



## Lejic

periogirl28 said:


> Appointment with my SA to try on some A/W RTW. Hermes Total Lewk in action.
> 
> View attachment 5633380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633381


Gorgeous!! Love the fit.

If the skirt is this season, do you mind sharing the code please? I haven’t seen it before and would love to try and hunt it down.


----------



## periogirl28

Lejic said:


> Gorgeous!! Love the fit.
> 
> If the skirt is this season, do you mind sharing the code please? I haven’t seen it before and would love to try and hunt it down.


Sure. 2H 0351 DT 9134. Hope this helps. There is a matching embroidered jacket and jeans too on the French site.


----------



## Friscalating

Bought this gorgeous Libre Comme Pegase shawl yesterday and thought it would be great worn kimono-style


----------



## Hillychristie

Accompanied my son to purchase the Moonwatch and couldn't resist buying a pink one for myself. Perfect match for my zig zag strap   TGIF, everyone!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Friscalating said:


> Bought this gorgeous Libre Comme Pegase shawl yesterday and thought it would be great worn kimono-style
> 
> View attachment 5636071


Gorgeous scarf!


----------



## MainlyBailey

At Eddie V’s with B25 early on a Friday afternoon


----------



## Friscalating

PrayersandPurses said:


> Gorgeous scarf!


Thank you! I quite literally gasped when my SA unfurled it. Seen it online before but it was something else in the flesh


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Friscalating said:


> Thank you! I quite literally gasped when my SA unfurled it. Seen it online before but it was something else in the flesh


Yes in the flesh and on the flesh lol. It looks stunning on you


----------



## ricababes

Twinning with my friend!


----------



## Bereal

Back in NYC … no bags only shawls.. its a gorgeous fall day


----------



## MainlyBailey

Starting off the weekend right!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> Back in NYC … no bags only shawls.. its a gorgeous fall day
> View attachment 5637084


Yay! I love NYC Beautiful shawl. Have fun


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabdiva

Friscalating said:


> Bought this gorgeous Libre Comme Pegase shawl yesterday and thought it would be great worn kimono-style
> 
> View attachment 5636071


You totally influenced me. Saw this, screen shot to SA. This shawl literally just arrived at my local boutique. Three hours later it’s mine.


----------



## keirii

Brunch & Tea last week ^_^


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> Yay! I love NYC Beautiful shawl. Have fun


Thanks


----------



## grismouette

Somewhere in la


----------



## Friscalating

fabdiva said:


> You totally influenced me. Saw this, screen shot to SA. This shawl literally just arrived at my local boutique. Three hours later it’s mine.
> 
> View attachment 5637512


Congratulations on your acquisition!! You have excellent taste


----------



## anythingpretty

Kelly


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you everyone for the eye candy! Dior and B25 for my SIL's birthday dinner.


----------



## 880

H techno moto jacket summer 2022; toile leather jacket fall 2022; andrene wedge heel boots and trail metallic goatskin sneakers, H sample sale 2022. 25K sellier, Bleu orage; picotin gold TGM; 32 Bordeaux box kelly sellier, brushed phw by @docride. ( I’m sometimes tired of smaller bags 
american giant t shirt; 3x1 denim jeans; dior sweat pants 2020; Loro piana storm system cap; chanel jacket, sale 2021, chanel vest, that i purchased from chanel 57 in 2001.


----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> View attachment 5637712
> View attachment 5637718
> View attachment 5637715
> View attachment 5637716
> 
> H techno moto jacket summer 2022; toile leather jacket fall 2022; andrene wedge heel boots and trail metallic goatskin sneakers, H sample sale 2022. 25K sellier, Bleu orage; picotin gold TGM; 32 Bordeaux box kelly sellier, brushed phw by @docride. ( I’m sometimes tired of smaller bags
> american giant t shirt; 3x1 denim jeans; dior sweat pants 2020; Loro piana storm system cap; chanel jacket, sale 2021, chanel vest, that i purchased from chanel 57 in 2001.


Picotin TGM is SO BEAUTIFUL   Why Hermes stops making these and focuses on the small and tiny tiny ones that look like plastic carrier bag, I never understand. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Friscalating

880 said:


> View attachment 5637712
> View attachment 5637718
> View attachment 5637715
> View attachment 5637716
> 
> H techno moto jacket summer 2022; toile leather jacket fall 2022; andrene wedge heel boots and trail metallic goatskin sneakers, H sample sale 2022. 25K sellier, Bleu orage; picotin gold TGM; 32 Bordeaux box kelly sellier, brushed phw by @docride. ( I’m sometimes tired of smaller bags
> american giant t shirt; 3x1 denim jeans; dior sweat pants 2020; Loro piana storm system cap; chanel jacket, sale 2021, chanel vest, that i purchased from chanel 57 in 2001.


Oooh is that Picotin a 22?


----------



## Prada Prince

Out shopping at Harrods with my 32MM belt kit and Nata Olympe ear cuff…


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> View attachment 5637712
> View attachment 5637718
> View attachment 5637715
> View attachment 5637716
> 
> H techno moto jacket summer 2022; toile leather jacket fall 2022; andrene wedge heel boots and trail metallic goatskin sneakers, H sample sale 2022. 25K sellier, Bleu orage; picotin gold TGM; 32 Bordeaux box kelly sellier, brushed phw by @docride. ( I’m sometimes tired of smaller bags
> american giant t shirt; 3x1 denim jeans; dior sweat pants 2020; Loro piana storm system cap; chanel jacket, sale 2021, chanel vest, that i purchased from chanel 57 in 2001.


Wow! That toile leather jacket...you are rocking it!


----------



## sheanabelle

880 said:


> View attachment 5637712
> View attachment 5637718
> View attachment 5637715
> View attachment 5637716
> 
> H techno moto jacket summer 2022; toile leather jacket fall 2022; andrene wedge heel boots and trail metallic goatskin sneakers, H sample sale 2022. 25K sellier, Bleu orage; picotin gold TGM; 32 Bordeaux box kelly sellier, brushed phw by @docride. ( I’m sometimes tired of smaller bags
> american giant t shirt; 3x1 denim jeans; dior sweat pants 2020; Loro piana storm system cap; chanel jacket, sale 2021, chanel vest, that i purchased from chanel 57 in 2001.


This Pico will haunt my wishlist day dreams! I absolutely am in love! Looks amazing on you.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Helventara said:


> Picotin TGM is SO BEAUTIFUL   Why Hermes stops making these and focuses on the small and tiny tiny ones that look like plastic carrier bag, I never understand. Thanks for the pictures


I totally agree 100%


----------



## 880

Thank you @Helventara, @Friscalating, @tinkerbell68 , @sheanabelle , and @maxroxxherhandbags for your kind words.
i think sizes are PM 18; MM22; GM;28? ; TGM 31?
@cakeymakeybakey may know; I think she has a TGM too 

ETA: Big bags always come back into style bc a larger bag is very slimming


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DoggieBags

880 said:


> Thank you @Helventara, @Friscalating, @tinkerbell68 , @sheanabelle , and @maxroxxherhandbags for your kind words.
> i think sizes are PM 18; MM22; GM;28? ; TGM 31?
> @cakeymakeybakey may know; I think she has a TGM too
> 
> ETA: Big bags always come back into style bc a larger bag is very slimming


18, 22, 26 are the picotin sizes


----------



## sf_newyorker

_Sunday In The Park With 
Dog & Dossard Scarf
(not George)
~



•_
​•


_“Roaming around on Sunday
Poking among the roots and rocks
Nose to the ground on Sunday
Studying all the shoes and socks
Everything's worth it Sunday”_
-Stephen Sondheim
~​


----------



## MaryAndDogs

sf_newyorker said:


> _Sunday In The Park With
> Dog & Dossard Scarf
> (not George)
> ~
> 
> View attachment 5638082
> 
> •_​View attachment 5638081​
> •
> View attachment 5638080
> 
> _“Roaming around on Sunday
> Poking among the roots and rocks
> Nose to the ground on Sunday
> Studying all the shoes and socks
> Everything's worth it Sunday”_
> -Stephen Sondheim
> ~​



You do realise that your super cute dog just stole the show, don't you?


----------



## faab89

MaryAndDogs said:


> You do realise that your super cute dog just stole the show, don't you?


They always do. My dogs were ring bearers for my wedding. 75% of my wedding photos were of them. 

I love and acknowledge the scarf too though


----------



## jenayb

Took our two boys out for sushi and a trip to the candy store as DD had a playdate this evening...


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> View attachment 5637712
> View attachment 5637718
> View attachment 5637715
> View attachment 5637716
> 
> H techno moto jacket summer 2022; toile leather jacket fall 2022; andrene wedge heel boots and trail metallic goatskin sneakers, H sample sale 2022. 25K sellier, Bleu orage; picotin gold TGM; 32 Bordeaux box kelly sellier, brushed phw by @docride. ( I’m sometimes tired of smaller bags
> american giant t shirt; 3x1 denim jeans; dior sweat pants 2020; Loro piana storm system cap; chanel jacket, sale 2021, chanel vest, that i purchased from chanel 57 in 2001.


----------



## topglamchic

K28   Thanks for letting me share


----------



## faab89

Long drive back home — halzan 31 keeping me company…


----------



## BirkinBish

In the passenger seat lately!


----------



## am2022

Wow  such fun thread ! 
A few looks - casual doctors visit , running errands 
Church look - dress / Jige


----------



## MaryAndDogs

periogirl28 said:


> Appointment with my SA to try on some A/W RTW. Hermes Total Lewk in action.
> 
> View attachment 5633380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633381



Totally like those boots! 
Also admiring the amount of beige that you can apparently pull off without any effort at all!  It looks very nice on you!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

WingNut said:


> Going back a bit in time with this. Had to receive an award today and wanted to go a little edgier (hence the black leather pants): Jacket is Hermes Season 200x? Cannot remember when I got it, but in Germany one March. Love the paprika color. Also Black Chevre Ret K32, my first ever Hermes bag from 2006.
> 
> And obligatory Frenchie photo-bomb....
> 
> View attachment 5632377



When you look like that you need no "edge"  You are the "edge"    Of course, as it is always the case, no matter what people look like or wear...I only have eyes for their cute doggies!


----------



## periogirl28

MaryAndDogs said:


> Totally like those boots!
> Also admiring the amount of beige that you can apparently pull off without any effort at all!  It looks very nice on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Lejic

periogirl28 said:


> Sure. 2H 0351 DT 9134. Hope this helps. There is a matching embroidered jacket and jeans too on the French site.


Thank you!! It does help ❤️


----------



## GloWW0rM

On London’s public transport. Heading for a casual dinner with a friend.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Ladybaga

sf_newyorker said:


> _Sunday In The Park With
> Dog & Dossard Scarf
> (not George)
> ~
> 
> View attachment 5638082
> 
> •_​View attachment 5638081​
> •
> View attachment 5638080
> 
> _“Roaming around on Sunday
> Poking among the roots and rocks
> Nose to the ground on Sunday
> Studying all the shoes and socks
> Everything's worth it Sunday”_
> -Stephen Sondheim
> ~​


I'm proud to be your Caped Crusader TWIN!  This looks great on you and your cutie pie is adorable (also needs a cape.)


----------



## sf_newyorker

Ladybaga said:


> I'm proud to be your Caped Crusader TWIN!  This looks great on you and your cutie pie is adorable (also needs a cape.)


Likewise, Ladybaga!!


----------



## fabdiva

Finally able to take my Flore mules for a spin. Love them so much! Please talk me out of the black ones!!!


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> Finally able to take my Flore mules for a spin. Love them so much! Please talk me out of the black ones!!!
> 
> View attachment 5639773



Love them.  You look great!  I'm the wrong person to talk anyone out of anything....


----------



## hclubfan

fabdiva said:


> Finally able to take my Flore mules for a spin. Love them so much! Please talk me out of the black ones!!!
> 
> View attachment 5639773


They’re gorgeous on you…I will definitely not be talking you out of a black pair (unless you live in a perpetually warm climate)!


----------



## fabdiva

hclubfan said:


> They’re gorgeous on you…I will definitely not be talking you out of a black pair (unless you live in a perpetually warm climate)!


Dang it!  I'm in Houston.  Lol.


----------



## deltalady

fabdiva said:


> Finally able to take my Flore mules for a spin. Love them so much! Please talk me out of the black ones!!!
> 
> View attachment 5639773


They look great on you!!!


----------



## fabdiva

deltalady said:


> They look great on you!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

fabdiva said:


> Finally able to take my Flore mules for a spin. Love them so much! Please talk me out of the black ones!!!
> 
> View attachment 5639773


They look awesome on you...the whole outfit is great! I think the black ones might be necessary...unless it rains frequently in Houston which might be the only real reason not to get them!


----------



## WingNut

fabdiva said:


> Finally able to take my Flore mules for a spin. Love them so much! Please talk me out of the black ones!!!
> 
> View attachment 5639773


No can do (talk you out of them I mean). Seeing them on you is inspiring me. They look fantastic, as do you!


----------



## Book Worm

fabdiva said:


> Finally able to take my Flore mules for a spin. Love them so much! Please talk me out of the black ones!!!
> 
> View attachment 5639773


If that *BIG* smile was a result of *those* shoes….you need to get ALL the available colors, not just black


----------



## BowieFan1971

Off to visit my mom


----------



## Ladybaga

fabdiva said:


> Finally able to take my Flore mules for a spin. Love them so much! Please talk me out of the black ones!!!
> 
> View attachment 5639773


Gorgeous, and another: "no can do" on talking you out of the black.  These look comfy and fantastic on your feet!
@WingNut you and I had the same catch phrase.  So funny because I didn't read your response before commenting on the fabulous fabdiva!


----------



## Ladybaga

BowieFan1971 said:


> Off to visit my mom
> View attachment 5639801


Your Herbag is so pretty! I love the natural toile and barenia or swift gold leather.  Your scarf tied to the handle matches purrrrrrfectly!


----------



## fabdiva

tinkerbell68 said:


> They look awesome on you...the whole outfit is great! I think the black ones might be necessary...unless it rains frequently in Houston which might be the only real reason not to get them!


Love the enabling.  I'm so weak...


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabdiva

Ladybaga said:


> Gorgeous, and another: "no can do" on talking you out of the black.  These look comfy and fantastic on your feet!
> @WingNut you and I had the same catch phrase.  So funny because I didn't read your response before commenting on the fabulous fabdiva!


They are BEYOND comfortable!!!


----------



## fabdiva

WingNut said:


> No can do (talk you out of them I mean). Seeing them on you is inspiring me. They look fantastic, as do you!


Thanks so much!  I just had more shelves installed in my closet for shoes.  I MAY have space for one more pair.  It's doubtful though.


----------



## Xthgirl

Off to get a TSA pre-check photo with my Garden Party 36 in negonda leather and Heure croc watch. Super basic and the price made up for cost per wear.


----------



## ILQA

sac saut in lime (too full that day), still using it because it seems to be a never ending summer here


----------



## cali_to_ny

LAX —> JFK with Herbag Zip 31 and Splash Park CSGM shawl


----------



## annaria

The hoodie from this season is the MOST comfortable.


----------



## Mapoon

jenayb said:


> Took our two boys out for sushi and a trip to the candy store as DD had a playdate this evening...
> 
> View attachment 5638293
> 
> View attachment 5638294


Super gorgeous bag!!! OT - I also fancy the Hello Kitty on the Nissin cup Pop behind!


----------



## am2022

H as art on the wall ! 
One of my favorite H scarves   -ugo gattoni’s -Le Grand Prix Du Fauborg !


----------



## am2022

I’m a fan of the della C bag !!! Have fun!


GloWW0rM said:


> On London’s public transport. Heading for a casual dinner with a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5639343


----------



## may3545

ILQA said:


> sac saut in lime (too full that day), still using it because it seems to be a never ending summer here
> View attachment 5640240


Love this! May I ask where your dress is from?


----------



## Jomjomkelly

ull]5640578[/ATTACH]


----------



## ILQA

may3545 said:


> Love this! May I ask where your dress is from?


Thank you ! The dress is Balmain, from a few years ago


----------



## DrTr

fabdiva said:


> Finally able to take my Flore mules for a spin. Love them so much! Please talk me out of the black ones!!!
> 
> View attachment 5639773


You look lovely right down to those mules! And you came to the wrong place at tpf to be talked out of anything   Shameless enablers we are. Get the black ones!


----------



## WingNut

cali_to_ny said:


> LAX —> JFK with Herbag Zip 31 and Splash Park CSGM shawl
> View attachment 5640258


I love this look!!!!


----------



## WingNut

Fall = warm & schmoozy dress....and clinging to thoughts of warmer weather with my Parchemin B30.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabdiva

Book Worm said:


> If that *BIG* smile was a result of *those* shoes….you need to get ALL the available colors, not just black





DrTr said:


> You look lovely right down to those mules! And you came to the wrong place at tpf to be talked out of anything   Shameless enablers we are. Get the black ones!


I believe you may be right.  This is not the right place to be talked out of anything.  But I love y'all!


----------



## Melow

WingNut said:


> Fall = warm & schmoozy dress....and clinging to thoughts of warmer weather with my Parchemin B30.
> 
> View attachment 5640616


Omg!! Love the whole outfit! Where are those boots from?


----------



## WingNut

Melow said:


> Omg!! Love the whole outfit! Where are those boots from?



Thank you! They are Paris Texas and I ordered them from Farfetch.com last year.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

There are many ways to wear Hermes GCSM Kaschmir scarfs, but none better than if you can share it with your best buddy sitting on your lap


----------



## iamyumi

Slightly different type of ‘ in action ‘. Especially proud because I framed them myself


----------



## fabdiva

WingNut said:


> Fall = warm & schmoozy dress....and clinging to thoughts of warmer weather with my Parchemin B30.
> 
> View attachment 5640616


Forget the B30 (although she's gorgeous), give me the damn closet!!!


----------



## smallfry

MaryAndDogs said:


> There are many ways to wear Hermes GCSM Kaschmir scarfs, but none better than if you can share it with your best buddy sitting on your lap
> View attachment 5640767


There he is!  I've missed seeing pictures of sweet Pixel in action


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

iamyumi said:


> Slightly different type of ‘ in action ‘. Especially proud because I framed them myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640812
> View attachment 5640813
> View attachment 5640814


love these!! What is the 1st scarf?


----------



## iamyumi

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> love these!! What is the 1st scarf?


It’s a 70cm - still on the website 


			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/regard-de-soie-scarf-70-H983520Sv01/


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

WingNut said:


> Thank you! They are Paris Texas and I ordered them from Farfetch.com last year.


You look so chic! 
and your figure is incredible if you dont mind me saying.


----------



## WingNut

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look so chic!
> and your figure is incredible if you dont mind me saying.


Aww thank you!


----------



## boo1689

Mini eve gathering ~


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> Mini eve gathering ~
> View attachment 5641140
> View attachment 5641141


You all look fabulous!


----------



## boo1689

880 said:


> You all look fabulous!


Awww you are too sweet ! Thank you


----------



## GloWW0rM

boo1689 said:


> Mini eve gathering ~
> View attachment 5641140
> View attachment 5641141


So cute!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sweetpea_2009

boo1689 said:


> Mini eve gathering ~
> View attachment 5641140
> View attachment 5641141


Too adorable!


----------



## deltalady

Paris loafers and Kelly belt


----------



## sf_newyorker

_•o•
BOO!
It’s The Client From
*H*(  fill in blank   )!



Early Halloween Greetings
Indulge in the sweet, the irreverence, the humor, the fun.
And above all, stay safe, laugh, and smile. 
o•o_​


----------



## tolliv

I couldn’t resist the blue today.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tolliv said:


> I couldn’t resist the blue today.
> 
> View attachment 5641632


You look FABULOUS!


----------



## tolliv

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You look FABULOUS!


Thank you


----------



## edgar.kings




----------



## Ladybaga

tolliv said:


> I couldn’t resist the blue today.
> 
> View attachment 5641632


Beautiful!!! You are so chic and cool! This could be an Hermes ad.


----------



## WKN

I was wishing for my GP30 in beton to arrive soonest when I remember my neglected RS P18! So here she is, keeping me company for some bookshopping later on!


----------



## Pampelmuse

WKN said:


> I was wishing for my GP30 in beton to arrive soonest when I remember my neglected RS P18! So here she is, keeping me company for some bookshopping later on!
> View attachment 5642067


Omg, I love your flower! Where did you get that? TIA,


----------



## WingNut

tolliv said:


> I couldn’t resist the blue today.
> 
> View attachment 5641632



So chic! You wear that so well. Is that the 22?


----------



## ajaxbreaker

am2022 said:


> H as art on the wall !
> One of my favorite H scarves   -ugo gattoni’s -Le Grand Prix Du Fauborg !
> 
> View attachment 5640458


FA-BU-LOUS

this is one of my favorite designs of all time,  but the only colorway I've been able to find is the rather lackluster grey/ sky blue one.  What I would give to have a bright color like yours to put on my wall.  .


----------



## r luvs h

Had a relaxing start to my weekend with my very relaxed kelly and a bit of shopping. Hope everyone else is having a relaxing weekend as well!


----------



## rayshines

Off to a concert in a knit dress accessorised with the La Danse Des Amazones CGSM shawl, and Chris sneakers with the Petit H silk shoelaces

Still trying to wear bright happy colours before it gets cold and dreary in NYC!


----------



## tolliv

Yea, it is the 22.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hokatie

It’s getting cold now so it’s good reason to wear my Chevre sandals.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Trying out my new bomber jacket…really the perfect shoulder season coat. DH is vaguely horrified that it is cream…his white tees havent met a dipping sauce that didn’t end up on them!


----------



## Neeya

Anniversary dinner out tonight + new bag and my favorite suit!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Neeya said:


> Anniversary dinner out tonight + new bag and my favorite suit!
> 
> View attachment 5642770


Love that your suit highlights your ink!


----------



## hikarupanda

Took my mini Roulis out for the first time yesterday. I’m still trying to get used to its size since this is the smallest bag in my collection and it BARELY keeps my essentials…


----------



## Helventara

tinkerbell68 said:


> Trying out my new bomber jacket…really the perfect shoulder season coat. DH is vaguely horrified that it is cream…his white tees havent met a dipping sauce that didn’t end up on them!
> View attachment 5642767
> 
> View attachment 5642768
> 
> View attachment 5642769


Wow. i love your looks. It’s so lovely to see the colours put together. You've also convinced me to get a leather jacket instead of bag for my next wish.


----------



## periogirl28

Happy Halloween, to my fellow TPFers, from London! Hope you all don't mind a throwback post.


----------



## carrie8

periogirl28 said:


> Happy Halloween to my fellow TPFers from London! Hope you all don't mind a throwback post.
> View attachment 5642897


I love you're coat


----------



## periogirl28

carrie8 said:


> I love you're coat


Thank you! It's a cape!


----------



## rayshines

periogirl28 said:


> Happy Halloween, to my fellow TPFers, from London! Hope you all don't mind a throwback post.
> View attachment 5642897


That cape looks incredible, you carry it off so well. Tres chic!


----------



## periogirl28

rayshines said:


> That cape looks incredible, you carry it off so well. Tres chic!


Merci beaucoup!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tolliv said:


> I couldn’t resist the blue today.
> 
> View attachment 5641632


Wow! I can only repeat my reaction: WOW! You rock the look! Super stylish! 
I so love women with short hair, who go "long" (haha -  look up financial definitions ) on the character   

I wanna see more pics like that instead of dainty little miniatures with doll sized bags  How about a bit of an opinion, a mind, a character?...Something controversial?...


----------



## MaryAndDogs

edgar.kings said:


> View attachment 5641944


Your hair is incredible!


----------



## tolliv

MaryAndDogs said:


> Wow! I can only repeat my reaction: WOW! You rock the look! Super stylish!
> I so love women with short hair, who go "long" (haha -  look up financial definitions ) on the character
> 
> I wanna see more pics like that instead of dainty little miniatures with doll sized bags  How about a bit of an opinion, a mind, a character?...Something controversial?...



Thank you! I went short 6 months after my father passed. Haven’t looked back since.


----------



## faab89

tolliv said:


> Thank you! I went short 6 months after my father passed. Haven’t looked back since.


You look amazing and fierce! I’m sorry for your loss. ♥️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

A weekend away at a dear friends country house, I took my new to me Herbag backpack the perfect companion for drizzly weather and local walks


----------



## boo1689

Lucky me ~ everything is coming up mauve sylvester


----------



## tolliv

faab89 said:


> You look amazing and fierce! I’m sorry for your loss. ♥️


Thank you


----------



## shermes

Bonjour from Paris!




K28 Noir GHW & Funk Boots. Off to Hermes hop at FSH & Sevres!

Bisous xx


----------



## tolliv

faab89 said:


> You look amazing and fierce! I’m sorry for your loss. ♥️


Thank you. That was a dark time. However, I made it through.


----------



## tolliv

I have on these cute, comfy sneakers today. My husband forgot to move the bag out of the way.


----------



## DrTr

My favorite under the radar bag - Mykonos 31 clemence at an outdoor lunch yesterday. It was a glorious fall day and lots of little ones at a park nearby in Halloween costumes! Forgot to take a pic with my l’ epoppee d’ hermes shawl that was a perfect complement to it and a nice layer as the air was a bit crisp. Sunshine and Mykonos are a wonderful pair


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tolliv said:


> I have on these cute, comfy sneakers today. My husband forgot to move the bag out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 5643844


You look great! Love both the sneakers and your Fendi bag


----------



## Ladybaga

WKN said:


> I was wishing for my GP30 in beton to arrive soonest when I remember my neglected RS P18! So here she is, keeping me company for some bookshopping later on!
> View attachment 5642067


I haven't seen a more perfect match! Your dreamy GP with that charm and matching blouse look AMAZING together!


----------



## Ladybaga

DrTr said:


> My favorite under the radar bag - Mykonos 31 clemence at an outdoor lunch yesterday. It was a glorious fall day and lots of little ones at a park nearby in Halloween costumes! Forgot to take a pic with my l’ epoppee d’ hermes shawl that was a perfect complement to it and a nice layer as the air was a bit crisp. Sunshine and Mykonos are a wonderful pair
> 
> View attachment 5644024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644025


Your Bingata twillies look like they were made for your bolide! LOVELY match! I have the Bingata shawl in orange, blue, red, green and black.  One of my favorites!


----------



## Ladybaga

tinkerbell68 said:


> Trying out my new bomber jacket…really the perfect shoulder season coat. DH is vaguely horrified that it is cream…his white tees havent met a dipping sauce that didn’t end up on them!
> View attachment 5642767
> 
> View attachment 5642768
> 
> View attachment 5642769


Great style! You look fantastic!!!


----------



## WingNut

Edgy again today, with my beloved Chevre Kelly 32R, the very first bag I purchased from Hermes in 2006!

This photo makes me look strangely stumpy. Must work on my angles!

Also wearing: Armani jacket from a suit I bought in 2003 (had the pants, but that was an ill-fated love affair and we broke up), Moussy Jeans, Balmain moto boots.


----------



## Book Worm

WingNut said:


> Edgy again today, with my beloved Chevre Kelly 32R, the very first bag I purchased from Hermes in 2006!
> 
> This photo makes me look strangely stumpy. Must work on my angles!
> 
> Also wearing: Armani jacket from a suit I bought in 2003 (had the pants, but that was an ill-fated love affair and we broke up), Moussy Jeans, Balmain moto boots.
> 
> View attachment 5644359


Love and oooh love those boots too....


----------



## tolliv

PrayersandPurses said:


> You look great! Love both the sneakers and your Fendi bag


 thank you. The sneakers are very comfy.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

DrTr said:


> My favorite under the radar bag - Mykonos 31 clemence at an outdoor lunch yesterday. It was a glorious fall day and lots of little ones at a park nearby in Halloween costumes! Forgot to take a pic with my l’ epoppee d’ hermes shawl that was a perfect complement to it and a nice layer as the air was a bit crisp. Sunshine and Mykonos are a wonderful pair
> 
> View attachment 5644024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644025


Gorgeous!  I love that blue and the twilly looks divine on this bag


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sweetpea_2009

WingNut said:


> Edgy again today, with my beloved Chevre Kelly 32R, the very first bag I purchased from Hermes in 2006!
> 
> This photo makes me look strangely stumpy. Must work on my angles!
> 
> Also wearing: Armani jacket from a suit I bought in 2003 (had the pants, but that was an ill-fated love affair and we broke up), Moussy Jeans, Balmain moto boots.
> 
> View attachment 5644359


You look beautiful!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

tolliv said:


> I have on these cute, comfy sneakers today. My husband forgot to move the bag out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 5643844


I love the whole look!  Especially love your necklace


----------



## rayshines

WingNut said:


> Edgy again today, with my beloved Chevre Kelly 32R, the very first bag I purchased from Hermes in 2006!
> 
> This photo makes me look strangely stumpy. Must work on my angles!
> 
> Also wearing: Armani jacket from a suit I bought in 2003 (had the pants, but that was an ill-fated love affair and we broke up), Moussy Jeans, Balmain moto boots.
> 
> View attachment 5644359


So effortlessly chic!


----------



## rayshines

shermes said:


> Bonjour from Paris!
> 
> View attachment 5643452
> 
> 
> K28 Noir GHW & Funk Boots. Off to Hermes hop at FSH & Sevres!
> 
> Bisous xx


Great outfit! Love how you rock those boots!


----------



## Senbei

Belvedere Palace, Vienna, Austria. I had a break from the work and got to see some amazing Klimt and Monet artwork.


----------



## diane278

It’s sprinkling out with more wet weather predicted. I decided on wearing my H pouch and basic 
(non H) hiking boots for my early morning walk.  Guess I should add a rain jacket……


----------



## GloWW0rM

DrTr said:


> My favorite under the radar bag - Mykonos 31 clemence at an outdoor lunch yesterday. It was a glorious fall day and lots of little ones at a park nearby in Halloween costumes! Forgot to take a pic with my l’ epoppee d’ hermes shawl that was a perfect complement to it and a nice layer as the air was a bit crisp. Sunshine and Mykonos are a wonderful pair
> 
> View attachment 5644024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644025


Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## GloWW0rM

WingNut said:


> Edgy again today, with my beloved Chevre Kelly 32R, the very first bag I purchased from Hermes in 2006!
> 
> This photo makes me look strangely stumpy. Must work on my angles!
> 
> Also wearing: Armani jacket from a suit I bought in 2003 (had the pants, but that was an ill-fated love affair and we broke up), Moussy Jeans, Balmain moto boots.
> 
> View attachment 5644359


Love the look! You look gorgeous and not at all stumpy.


----------



## sf_newyorker

*•*
_A Favorite Pairing_



_What the passing ant sees…



_
_What the passing fly sees…

*•*_​


----------



## ceedoan

Miss B at one of my favorite places to visit


----------



## am2022

The cold has descended !
Leather gloves are out


----------



## tolliv

sweetpea_2009 said:


> I love the whole look!  Especially love your necklace


Thank you.


----------



## DrTr

Ladybaga said:


> Your Bingata twillies look like they were made for your bolide! LOVELY match! I have the Bingata shawl in orange, blue, red, green and black.  One of my favorites!


Thanks so much @Ladybaga!  I bet your shawl looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## DrTr

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Gorgeous!  I love that blue and the twilly looks divine on this bag


Thank you  in the sun it’s easy to see why this blue is called Mykonos.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

sf_newyorker said:


> *•*
> _A Favorite Pairing_
> 
> View attachment 5644749
> 
> _What the passing ant sees…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644748
> _
> _What the passing fly sees…
> 
> *•* _​


As much as I love seeing your beautiful bags and your pics, I have to admit I love seeing your pup the most!  
TOO ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rayshines

From work to theatre today with a CGSM and my first H bag, the Cabag in etoupe toile that has given me bag peace for almost 10 years now. 

It carries my laptop, tech accessories, makeup bag, water bottle and an umbrella and is so under the radar that no one would clock it unless they’re really paying attention. I love how it’s both a tote and a shoulder bag too!


----------



## cad33

Waiting to be called into sushi masaki saito in Toronto.


----------



## Christofle

cad33 said:


> Waiting to be called into sushi masaki saito in Toronto.
> 
> View attachment 5645144


Enjoy


----------



## sf_newyorker

sweetpea_2009 said:


> As much as I love seeing your beautiful bags and your pics, I have to admit I love seeing your pup the most!
> TOO ADORABLE!!!!!


Thank you! She’s 40 weeks old today. To mark this milestone, here’s another pic from her _Beskar’s Birkin _set.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly25 for traveling, warm light jacket is also one of my best friend
Thank you everyone. (Flu season just be careful while you are traveling.)


----------



## Book Worm

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly25 for traveling, warm light jacket is also one of my best friend
> Thank you everyone. (Flu season just be careful while you are traveling.)
> 
> View attachment 5645477


Hi - Love how it looks crossbody. Is the original strap that came with the K25? 
Mine feels a bit snug crossbody and I'm not that tall - 5'4". Or maybe I'm just comparing the fit to my evelyn tpm and that is lot more comfortable.


----------



## Xthgirl

At the dentist’s ofc wearing my Auteuil sandals in rose bubinga, B30 and baseball jersey coz it’s gameday today. #worldseries

I have a love/ hate relationship with these sandals because of the constance buckle. Not so much a fan of logos. These sandals are so easy to match though and fit better than the orans… coz lets be honest. Orans feel like theyre gonna fall of your feet when walking.


----------



## WingNut

rayshines said:


> From work to theatre today with a CGSM and my first H bag, the Cabag in etoupe toile that has given me bag peace for almost 10 years now.
> 
> It carries my laptop, tech accessories, makeup bag, water bottle and an umbrella and is so under the radar that no one would clock it unless they’re really paying attention. I love how it’s both a tote and a shoulder bag too!
> 
> View attachment 5645093


I love the look with the boots, skirt, jacket and shawl!


----------



## WingNut

Black on black today. With a pop of leopard....


----------



## Xthgirl

WingNut said:


> Black on black today. With a pop of leopard....
> 
> View attachment 5645553


Elegant


----------



## park56

htxgirl said:


> At the dentist’s ofc wearing my Auteuil sandals in rose bubinga, B30 and baseball jersey coz it’s gameday today. #worldseries
> 
> I have a love/ hate relationship with these sandals because of the constance buckle. Not so much a fan of logos. These sandals are so easy to match though and fit better than the orans… coz lets be honest. Orans feel like theyre gonna fall of your feet when walking.
> View attachment 5645503



Great outfit - and I have to agree with you re: Orans


----------



## rayshines

WingNut said:


> Black on black today. With a pop of leopard....
> 
> View attachment 5645553


You are my chic inspiration! That jacket looks like it was made to measure for you. Stunning!


----------



## rayshines

rayshines said:


> You are my chic inspiration! That jacket looks like it was made to measure for you. Stunning!


Oh and the leopard is such a fun detail too! Perfection!


----------



## WingNut

rayshines said:


> You are my chic inspiration! That jacket looks like it was made to measure for you. Stunning!


Thank you so much! Actually except for the boots (new this year) I'm wearing stuff I've had for awhile. The jacket is St. John from 4-5 years ago that I got at a massive discount at a Saks Off Fifth. Stretchy, so it is easy!


----------



## tlamdang08

@Book Worm : Yes it is the 85cm strap, I love it hang a little high like this when traveling, the 105cm is a bit clumsy for me


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Hillychristie

Putting my H ware into action and baking


----------



## rayshines

WingNut said:


> Thank you so much! Actually except for the boots (new this year) I'm wearing stuff I've had for awhile. The jacket is St. John from 4-5 years ago that I got at a massive discount at a Saks Off Fifth. Stretchy, so it is easy!


ooh love the whole concept of ‘buy well, not often’ that you displayed here. More sustainable for the environment too!

I’m low-key amazed that you managed to maintain your figure from 4-5 years ago, I gained about 20lbs during the pandemic that I’m struggling to get rid of


----------



## rayshines

Giving off Wednesday Addams vibes with this outfit. I find that when I’m tired I tend to revert to ‘school uniform’ dressing, and today is one of those days.

The old uniform of wool skirts and jumpers has now been upgraded with an Hermes leather skirt and the cashmere+angora jumper from old Celine. No more school girl patent Mary Jane’s… rocking platform ankle boots with braid details from Bottega!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took this bag to a meeting today. I know this bag isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I absolutely love the 24/24 bag. I was fortunate enough to be able to purchase 2 online (this gold one and one in craie/beton). I finally made it back to town this past weekend and was able to purchase a few additional Twillies. I had to watch a YouTube video to learn how to tie it this way lol.


----------



## rayshines

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Took this bag to a meeting today. I know this bag isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I absolutely love the 24/24 bag. I was fortunate enough to be able to purchase 2 online (this gold one and one in craie/beton). I finally made it back to town this past weekend and was able to purchase a few additional Twillies. I had to watch a YouTube video to learn how to tie it this way lol.
> 
> View attachment 5645735


It’s gorgeous! And you’re incredibly lucky to have been able to snag these online ❤️


----------



## 880

WingNut said:


> Edgy again today, with my beloved Chevre Kelly 32R, the very first bag I purchased from Hermes in 2006!
> 
> This photo makes me look strangely stumpy. Must work on my angles!
> 
> Also wearing: Armani jacket from a suit I bought in 2003 (had the pants, but that was an ill-fated love affair and we broke up), Moussy Jeans, Balmain moto boots.
> 
> View attachment 5644359


If this is stumpy, the rest of us have no hope   
you look amazing! Love how you put everything together


----------



## sweetpea_2009

rayshines said:


> It’s gorgeous! And you’re incredibly lucky to have been able to snag these online ❤️


Thanks! Yes, I count my blessings daily. I know how difficult it is to actually make a purchase online of any bags. Both times I felt like it was a off cycle bag drop, I happen to go look and had stomach butterflies when I was able to add to cart. I imagine that’s what winning the lottery feels like lol


----------



## 880

rayshines said:


> Giving off Wednesday Addams vibes with this outfit. I find that when I’m tired I tend to revert to ‘school uniform’ dressing, and today is one of those days.
> 
> The old uniform of wool skirts and jumpers has now been upgraded with an Hermes leather skirt and the cashmere+angora jumper old Celine. No more school girl patent Mary Jane’s… rocking platform ankle boots with braid details from Bottega!
> 
> View attachment 5645733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645734


You rock the school girl chic look! Fabulous!


----------



## 880

28K quadrille and boutique high jewelry (on performers) at the Hermes high jewelry performance at The Shed, NYC;
cargo picotin 18 at Nobu Ryokan, Malibu (also steak mini tacos and lobster mini tacos)
Cargo picotin plus DH’s sample sale jacket in Santa Barbara
With toile leather jacket; dior vest; loro piana cap; brunello cargos; 3x1 jeans; birkenstocKs















ETA: last pics of some high jewelry at the Hermes show Les Jeux de l’ombre


----------



## am2022

I’m a big fan of leather skirts, leggings and trousers ! 
Inspired me to wear them again as PNW weather is ridiculously cold now ! My raynaud’s wouldn’t quit acting up ! 


rayshines said:


> Giving off Wednesday Addams vibes with this outfit. I find that when I’m tired I tend to revert to ‘school uniform’ dressing, and today is one of those days.
> 
> The old uniform of wool skirts and jumpers has now been upgraded with an Hermes leather skirt and the cashmere+angora jumper from old Celine. No more school girl patent Mary Jane’s… rocking platform ankle boots with braid details from Bottega!
> 
> View attachment 5645733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645734


----------



## am2022

Beautiful wingnut!
I need your height this Weekend for date night lol  
QUOTE="WingNut, post: 35395921, member: 8610"]
Black on black today. With a pop of leopard....

View attachment 5645553

[/QUOTE]


----------



## WingNut

rayshines said:


> ooh love the whole concept of ‘buy well, not often’ that you displayed here. More sustainable for the environment too!
> 
> I’m low-key amazed that you managed to maintain your figure from 4-5 years ago, I gained about 20lbs during the pandemic that I’m struggling to get rid of



I’ve always worked out a ton.. mostly weights, but once Covid hit I started doing Caroline Girvan videos. I’m in better shape now than I was in my 30s. I’m determined to be able to keep wearing  my old clothes and get use out of them. Saves me money for more Hermes & jewelry!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

880 said:


> 28K quadrille and boutique high jewelry (on performers) at the Hermes high jewelry performance at The Shed, NYC;
> cargo picotin 18 at Nobu Ryokan, Malibu (also steak mini tacos and lobster mini tacos)
> Cargo picotin plus DH’s sample sale jacket in Santa Barbara
> With toile leather jacket; dior vest; loro piana cap; brunello cargos; 3x1 jeans; birkenstocKs
> 
> View attachment 5645739
> View attachment 5645741
> View attachment 5645740
> View attachment 5645742
> 
> View attachment 5645745
> View attachment 5645751
> View attachment 5645743
> View attachment 5645744
> View attachment 5645746
> View attachment 5645747
> View attachment 5645748
> View attachment 5645749
> 
> ETA: last pics of some high jewelry at the Hermes show Les Jeux de l’ombre


Love the beach view, your outfits & bags, and those necklaces in the last few pics!


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> 28K quadrille and boutique high jewelry (on performers) at the Hermes high jewelry performance at The Shed, NYC;
> cargo picotin 18 at Nobu Ryokan, Malibu (also steak mini tacos and lobster mini tacos)
> Cargo picotin plus DH’s sample sale jacket in Santa Barbara
> With toile leather jacket; dior vest; loro piana cap; brunello cargos; 3x1 jeans; birkenstocKs
> 
> View attachment 5645739
> View attachment 5645741
> View attachment 5645740
> View attachment 5645742
> 
> View attachment 5645745
> View attachment 5645751
> View attachment 5645743
> View attachment 5645744
> View attachment 5645746
> View attachment 5645747
> View attachment 5645748
> View attachment 5645749
> 
> ETA: last pics of some high jewelry at the Hermes show Les Jeux de l’ombre


As always, even your casual outfits are super chic!


----------



## tonkamama

Out shopping with bestie.  We are both carrying size 28.  

Kelly Lettre Vert Cypress (Epsom/Clemence/Sombrero) phw 
Kelly Craie (Epsom) ghw 
coats by CH Carolina Herrera.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## GloWW0rM

tonkamama said:


> Out shopping with bestie.  We are both carrying size 28.
> 
> Kelly Lettre Vert Cypress (Epsom/Clemence/Sombrero) phw
> Kelly Craie (Epsom) ghw
> coats by CH Carolina Herrera.
> 
> View attachment 5646167


Absolutely love your Kelly Lettre! Beautiful sister Kellies together.


----------



## Xthgirl

tonkamama said:


> Out shopping with bestie.  We are both carrying size 28.
> 
> Kelly Lettre Vert Cypress (Epsom/Clemence/Sombrero) phw
> Kelly Craie (Epsom) ghw
> coats by CH Carolina Herrera.
> 
> View attachment 5646167


Love the entire ootd of both


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @tinkerbell68 and @sweetpea_2009 
@tonkamama, love the pic of you and your best friend!


----------



## WingNut

tonkamama said:


> Out shopping with bestie.  We are both carrying size 28.
> 
> Kelly Lettre Vert Cypress (Epsom/Clemence/Sombrero) phw
> Kelly Craie (Epsom) ghw
> coats by CH Carolina Herrera.
> 
> View attachment 5646167


You both look amazing! So stylish.


----------



## hclubfan

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Took this bag to a meeting today. I know this bag isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I absolutely love the 24/24 bag. I was fortunate enough to be able to purchase 2 online (this gold one and one in craie/beton). I finally made it back to town this past weekend and was able to purchase a few additional Twillies. I had to watch a YouTube video to learn how to tie it this way lol.
> 
> View attachment 5645735


This is at the very top of my wishlist, so it’s definitely my cup of tea!❤️


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Got a 90 minute pedicure today. I love these edgerie sandals. They are my pool and pedicure shoes lol. Don’t mind my fugly feet.


----------



## LucyBob

tonkamama said:


> Out shopping with bestie.  We are both carrying size 28.
> 
> Kelly Lettre Vert Cypress (Epsom/Clemence/Sombrero) phw
> Kelly Craie (Epsom) ghw
> coats by CH Carolina Herrera.
> 
> View attachment 5646167


Both of you are gorgeous and stunning!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

hclubfan said:


> This is at the very top of my wishlist, so it’s definitely my cup of tea!❤️


Sending you positive vibes that this moves from your wishlist to your closet soon!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

PrayersandPurses said:


> Got a 90 minute pedicure today. I love these edgerie sandals. They are my pool and pedicure shoes lol. Don’t mind my fugly feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646343


Love the sandals and the purple polish!


----------



## tolliv

It was really cold today. Well, it started out that way then warmed up a bit.

Alo pants and jacket and these super cute/comfy boots.


----------



## rayshines

PrayersandPurses said:


> Got a 90 minute pedicure today. I love these edgerie sandals. They are my pool and pedicure shoes lol. Don’t mind my fugly feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646343


So cute! Are they true to size? Considering getting them from the H website thank to your post!


----------



## rayshines

880 said:


> 28K quadrille and boutique high jewelry (on performers) at the Hermes high jewelry performance at The Shed, NYC;
> cargo picotin 18 at Nobu Ryokan, Malibu (also steak mini tacos and lobster mini tacos)
> Cargo picotin plus DH’s sample sale jacket in Santa Barbara
> With toile leather jacket; dior vest; loro piana cap; brunello cargos; 3x1 jeans; birkenstocKs
> 
> View attachment 5645739
> View attachment 5645741
> View attachment 5645740
> View attachment 5645742
> 
> View attachment 5645745
> View attachment 5645751
> View attachment 5645743
> View attachment 5645744
> View attachment 5645746
> View attachment 5645747
> View attachment 5645748
> View attachment 5645749
> 
> ETA: last pics of some high jewelry at the Hermes show Les Jeux de l’ombre


Your posts always make me gasp. SO stylish! That toile leather jacket is such a statement piece worn so casually.


----------



## 880

rayshines said:


> Your posts always make me gasp. SO stylish! That toile leather jacket is such a statement piece worn so casually.


Thank you so much @rayshines


----------



## PrayersandPurses

rayshines said:


> So cute! Are they true to size? Considering getting them from the H website thank to your post!


Yes they are! I'm normally a size 35.5 or 36. These are 36. I highly recommend them for pool/beach(and pedicures lol). I also have the aloha sandals, but I much prefer these. I know they are only rubber sandals but they are a strong rubber if that makes sense.


----------



## Ladybaga

tonkamama said:


> Out shopping with bestie.  We are both carrying size 28.
> 
> Kelly Lettre Vert Cypress (Epsom/Clemence/Sombrero) phw
> Kelly Craie (Epsom) ghw
> coats by CH Carolina Herrera.
> 
> View attachment 5646167


You both look so beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rayshines

PrayersandPurses said:


> Yes they are! I'm normally a size 35.5 or 36. These are 36. I highly recommend them for pool/beach(and pedicures lol). I also have the aloha sandals, but I much prefer these. I know they are only rubber sandals but they are a strong rubber if that makes sense.


Totally makes sense, this is so helpful, thank you! Does the thong part hurt or cut your toes at all? I’m a little hesitant because of that, but I heard they’re super comfy once they’re a bit more worn in…


----------



## periogirl28

Revisiting Hermes Madrid where one cold December years ago, we popped in to get Kelly Caleche extrait but I left with my first Kelly in Chevre instead. It was a Christmas miracle, which I didn't realise at the time.  Hermes cashmere coat, Cherche Midi and Ghillies flats.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hello morning with Tpm Evelyn


----------



## Hermezzy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5646993
> 
> Revisiting Hermes Madrid where one cold December years ago, we popped in to get Kelly Caleche extrait but I left with my first Kelly in Chevre instead. It was a Christmas miracle, which I didn't realise at the time.  Hermes cashmere coat, Cherche Midi and Ghillies flats.


What color was the chevre kelly, dear?


----------



## grismouette

Napa last week


----------



## jenngu

tonkamama said:


> Out shopping with bestie.  We are both carrying size 28.
> 
> Kelly Lettre Vert Cypress (Epsom/Clemence/Sombrero) phw
> Kelly Craie (Epsom) ghw
> coats by CH Carolina Herrera.
> 
> View attachment 5646167


You both look so beautiful!!  Love that you have the same bag in different colors.  How fun to dress up and go out together! =)


----------



## PrayersandPurses

rayshines said:


> Totally makes sense, this is so helpful, thank you! Does the thong part hurt or cut your toes at all? I’m a little hesitant because of that, but I heard they’re super comfy once they’re a bit more worn in…


The first time I wore them they hurt but just for a bit.  But I was dumb to go walk around a mall with them. They're for walking around the pool or beach not a shopping mall. Buy them if you have the chance, they're great!


----------



## boo1689

I’m obsessed with MS mini lindy 
*Disclaimer* - No Kuromi was harmed in the picture , she’s merely enjoying a piece of gum


----------



## Prada Prince

Out to dinner with my Olympe ear cuff and belt kit…


----------



## sf_newyorker

_^*^
If H Were To Print Sunday Funnies



“She suddenly understood the Dress Code. Though looking monumental in head to toe RTW, the attire was not suitable for the NYC Marathon.”
-.-_​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _^*^
> If H Were To Print Sunday Funnies
> 
> View attachment 5647578
> 
> “She suddenly understood the Dress Code. Though looking monumental in head to toe RTW, the attire was not suitable for the NYC Marathon.”
> -.-_​



Love this!  You are so creative!  I would love to see someone dressed as big orange H bag for the race.  

Hope all who ran the marathon today had fun and survived the warm temps.  It's a such great event that one should experience at least once in their lifetime, whether as a runner, spectator or volunteer.


----------



## bagnut1

loh said:


> Love this!  You are so creative!  I would love to see someone dressed as big orange H bag for the race.
> 
> Hope all who ran the marathon today had fun and survived the warm temps.  It's a such great event that one should experience at least once in their lifetime, whether as a runner, spectator or volunteer.


Agree about @sf_newyorker 's creativity!  And to add to the list of marathon-goers, neighbor.  I am always brought near to tears by the people who come to support the runners, this year especially.  The vibe of community and rooting for others is always, on the first Sunday in November in NYC, what it's like here virtually on TPF.


----------



## voguekelly711

first night out with KP - saga loafers, matte 5382 buckle, clou de forge ring/bracelet, and cape cod watch hehe


----------



## foonyy

2 celebrations yesterday, got this fantastic offer and hubby's birthday


----------



## 880

foonyy said:


> 2 celebrations yesterday, got this fantastic offer and hubby's birthday
> 
> View attachment 5647763


congrats and happy birthday to your DH!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sheanabelle

bagnut1 said:


> Agree about @sf_newyorker 's creativity!  And to add to the list of marathon-goers, neighbor.  I am always brought near to tears by the people who come to support the runners, this year especially.  The vibe of community and rooting for others is always, on the first Sunday in November in NYC, what it's like here virtually on TPF.


Had so much fun watching it today, I cry for the first 30 minutes every time, its just so moving!!


----------



## sheanabelle

foonyy said:


> 2 celebrations yesterday, got this fantastic offer and hubby's birthday
> 
> View attachment 5647763


Hillstones???


----------



## foonyy

880 said:


> congrats and happy birthday to your DH!


Thank you @880, always admire your gorgeous styles.


----------



## foonyy

sheanabelle said:


> Hillstones???


Wow....looks like more Hillstone fan here


----------



## Hermezzy

grismouette said:


> Napa last week
> View attachment 5647253
> 
> View attachment 5647258


Absolutely stunning pictures.  The B is radiant, as is your environment.  Just divine.


----------



## Friscalating

Been taking out the Libre Comme Pegase a fair bit lately


----------



## Hermezzy

Friscalating said:


> Been taking out the Libre Comme Pegase a fair bit lately
> 
> View attachment 5648534


Chic! Very vibrant.  And, at the same time, elegant.


----------



## Friscalating

Hermezzy said:


> Chic! Very vibrant.  And, at the same time, elegant.


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> Out shopping with bestie.  We are both carrying size 28.
> 
> Kelly Lettre Vert Cypress (Epsom/Clemence/Sombrero) phw
> Kelly Craie (Epsom) ghw
> coats by CH Carolina Herrera.
> 
> View attachment 5646167


Stylish as usual !! Love your special Kelly.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever said:


> Stylish as usual !! Love your special Kelly.


Hello lovely


----------



## coloradolvr

Out for lunch on a beautiful fall day on the lake.  Picotin 26 with my new to me Kachina Maxi Twilly.  I was happy to read in the lastest PurseBlog article that fall colors this year include vibrant blues and pinks.  I was having a hard time putting this one back in the closet until next spring!!


----------



## periogirl28

Hola from the Carribean Sea!


----------



## amna72

All Hermes, except for the coat


----------



## Xthgirl

picotin 18 turned into a shoulder bag


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Solday

My beautiful Kelly mini touch is restingI’m so happy to be able to take her home with me today❤️
my SA is the best


----------



## hers4eva

htxgirl said:


> picotin 18 turned into a shoulder bag
> 
> View attachment 5649262


Your sandals are cute!  
Are they very comfortable?
Do you know if they are more comfy than the orans?


----------



## jenayb

At the airport with my trusty BB C24. I always forget how much I love this size and how functional it is - it holds everything.


----------



## jenayb

Solday said:


> My beautiful Kelly mini touch is restingI’m so happy to be able to take her home with me today❤️
> my SA is the best
> 
> View attachment 5649370


She’s a stunner!!!!!!


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

1LV said:


> View attachment 5648680


Hi, what is this style called? IS it available through stores (in US) or hard to come by? TIA


----------



## hermesgeek

Popped in for some sushi with Carmen and Kelly this afternoon


----------



## am2022

Cuivre TPM Evie today !


----------



## Xthgirl

hers4eva said:


> Your sandals are cute!
> Are they very comfortable?
> Do you know if they are more comfy than the orans?


Yes. Comfier than orans for sure. But this style is not cheap vs the oran. It is more than 1k usd (maybe due to the complexity of the design plus the buckle). Smart looking but casual and a bit of androgynous aesthetic


----------



## 1LV

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> Hi, what is this style called? IS it available through stores (in US) or hard to come by? TIA


This is the Cabasellier 31.  I’ve seen it online (Hermes.com) a few times, and it’s available pre-loved from time to time.  The Cabasellier 31 and 46 is available through stores.  Good luck!


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

1LV said:


> This is the Cabasellier 31.  I’ve seen it online (Hermes.com) a few times, and it’s available pre-loved from time to time.  The Cabasellier 31 and 46 is available through stores.  Good luck!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## monkyjib

My first pair of H


----------



## DrTr

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5649235
> 
> Hola from the Carribean Sea!


Gorgeous! The Caribbean Sea is my absolute favorite in the world!  Enjoy your feet in the sand and the trade winds


----------



## DrTr

coloradolvr said:


> Out for lunch on a beautiful fall day on the lake.  Picotin 26 with my new to me Kachina Maxi Twilly.  I was happy to read in the lastest PurseBlog article that fall colors this year include vibrant blues and pinks.  I was having a hard time putting this one back in the closet until next spring!!
> 
> View attachment 5648907


love your pico and scarf! And my brights never go away winter summer spring or fall. Just beautiful.


----------



## hers4eva

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5649235
> 
> Hola from the Carribean Sea!


Gorgeous!   
what is their name?
how comfortable are they?
are they a sandal to wear all day long?
how much do they cost? I don’t see them online.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_]~[
Insouciant Interlude


_
.



_Or in non artsy-fartsy words, the time before and after a Paint & Sip event
]~[_​


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Tina_Bina

Everything is Hermes except my top and jewelry. Adding a screenshot of my black H heels


----------



## diane278

Yesterday, I broke out my neglected Verrou and paired it with a favorite pair of Timberland boots. Not only was this outfit comfortable, since I didn’t spill anything on it, I’m wearing it out to lunch and shopping again today….despite one of my brothers suggesting that I’ve lost my mind.


----------



## etoile de mer

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, I broke out my neglected Verrou and paired it with a favorite pair of Timberland boots. Not only was this outfit comfortable, since I didn’t spill anything on it, I’m wearing it out to lunch and shopping again today….despite one of my brothers suggesting that I’ve lost my mind.
> 
> View attachment 5650670



I love the Verrou and you wear it beautifully!


----------



## Bentley1

My first time carrying my B30 Craie RGHW (My very first offer). 
Carried it to visit my H SA. 
My SA did an amazing job tying on the twillies. 
Thx for letting me share !


----------



## Megs

Solday said:


> My beautiful Kelly mini touch is restingI’m so happy to be able to take her home with me today❤️
> my SA is the best
> 
> View attachment 5649370


I have an obsession with anything touch right now but this one…. Ahhhh!!!!


----------



## Frivole88

Wearing my favorite H Lift sweater


----------



## carlinha

Bentley1 said:


> My first time carrying my B30 Craie RGHW (My very first offer).
> Carried it to visit my H SA.
> My SA did an amazing job tying on the twillies.
> Thx for letting me share !
> 
> View attachment 5650888


So beautiful!  Can you tell me the name and colorway of this twilly?  Thank you!


----------



## Bentley1

carlinha said:


> So beautiful!  Can you tell me the name and colorway of this twilly?  Thank you!


Thank you!
Sure it’s the “Carres Volants” Twilly
In the Gris perle/rose pale colorway.


----------



## periogirl28

hers4eva said:


> Gorgeous!
> what is their name?
> how comfortable are they?
> are they a sandal to wear all day long?
> how much do they cost? I don’t see them online.


Sorry for late reply, currently out and about. These are my old Rivage sandals? I find them perfect for beach sand, pool and casual days. I can wear them all day and everywhere. I think they are very old season and thus no longer available online. Regarding Hermes prices, I practice selective amnesia once I have purchased.


----------



## sheanabelle

foonyy said:


> Wow....looks like more Hillstone fan here


YES! I know that blue exit sign & bar top anywhere! I actually used to work at the Houston's in Boca Raton during college and it's still a fave years later in NYC.


----------



## Ladybaga

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, I broke out my neglected Verrou and paired it with a favorite pair of Timberland boots. Not only was this outfit comfortable, since I didn’t spill anything on it, I’m wearing it out to lunch and shopping again today….despite one of my brothers suggesting that I’ve lost my mind.
> 
> View attachment 5650670


You look amazing! Love the entire outfit and especially that skirt! I have been looking for a skirt like yours and can't find anything. You have terrific style, Diane!


----------



## diane278

Thank you! I stumbled upon the skirt at a store called Chicos about a week ago.…it was on display in the window. (And it’s not expensive)


----------



## periogirl28

At lunch in Paris, sat next to a lady with her vintage 32 Box Kelly. It looks like Chocolate, is well patina-ed, holds her slim cigarettes and is hung off the cafe table with a bag hook.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, I broke out my neglected Verrou and paired it with a favorite pair of Timberland boots. Not only was this outfit comfortable, since I didn’t spill anything on it, I’m wearing it out to lunch and shopping again today….despite one of my brothers suggesting that I’ve lost my mind.
> 
> View attachment 5650670


You look great and phooey to your brother!   If anything you expanded your mind over the last thred insane years! Love your timbs and your whole look


----------



## tinkerbell68

Visiting my daughter in BK including a soggy walk through the West Village to Balthazar during which my H shopping bag completely disintegrated (but protected my B from the rain!) and an excursion to the new Madison store which is stunning!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## LovingTheOrange

H belt, boots, & cargo B25 today while picking up a long-awaited watch


----------



## Ladybaga

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I stumbled upon the skirt at a store called Chicos about a week ago.…it was on display in the window. (And it’s not expensive)


I'll head over there as soon as possible.  (Thank you for letting me know.)


----------



## rayshines

tinkerbell68 said:


> Visiting my daughter in BK including a soggy walk through the West Village to Balthazar during which my H shopping bag completely disintegrated (but protected my B from the rain!) and an excursion to the new Madison store which is stunning!
> View attachment 5651564
> View attachment 5651565
> View attachment 5651566


So weird, but I immediately knew it was you from your style! So unique. Literally scrolled up to check out your username to verify!


----------



## tinkerbell68

rayshines said:


> So weird, but I immediately knew it was you from your style! So unique. Literally scrolled up to check out your username to verify!


Awww…thank you


----------



## SN63

My 2005 Birkin 30 . I’m a mom to 2 little ones now so I don’t get to take her out that much nowadays (mainly use crossbody bags) but she is my most special bag that I have 17 years worth of memories with!


----------



## Prada Prince

Browsing for some new stationery…


----------



## Xthgirl

Reposting since previous post disappeared (?)


First time out with this beauty (under different lighting). Also featuring Gucci kids sweater, Isabel Marant shearling vest, Hermes riding leggings


----------



## sf_newyorker

_:..:_


_Eve + Hal shop small businesses at the Bryant Park Winter Village
._​


----------



## JavaJo

Week in outfits, featuring belts, scarves and a hat…. I think any of these would pair well with an Etoupe or Noir or Gold bag, but certainly open for suggestions on other colours I might consider


----------



## 880

JavaJo said:


> Week in outfits, featuring belts, scarves and a hat…. I think any of these would pair well with an Etoupe or Noir or Gold bag, but certainly open for suggestions on other colours I might consider
> 
> View attachment 5652175


Fabulous! I would add navy, green, charcoal gray, or any color ( including the pop color Bleu canard? related to those in the scarf in the first pic.


----------



## JavaJo

880 said:


> Fabulous! I would add navy, green, charcoal gray, or any color ( including the pop color Bleu canard? related to those in the scarf in the first pic.


Ah yes!!! Thanks!  Thanks!  Yes, I seem to be craving navy/blues/gray lately… hmmm, yes a pop of colour would be a nice addition, but maybe in a smaller bag…. Cheers!


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> You look great and phooey to your brother!   If anything you expanded your mind over the last thred insane years! Love your timbs and your whole look


Thank you! You made me laugh out loud!


----------



## tolliv

allanrvj said:


> such pretty necklaces! may I ask where the spherical pendant is from?


They were both gifts from a very long time ago


----------



## carlinha

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you!
> Sure it’s the “Carres Volants” Twilly
> In the Gris perle/rose pale colorway.
> 
> View attachment 5651072


Thank you!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Wearing my New Libris stole that I got for my birthday. Missing in this action shot is my confettis bracelet which I lost 3 weeks ago  I’m so bummed about it, but I’ve been loving my new scarf


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DR2014

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wearing my New Libris stole that I got for my birthday. Missing in this action shot is my confettis bracelet which I lost 3 weeks ago  I’m so bummed about it, but I’ve been loving my new scarf
> View attachment 5652508


Oh no! I have the confettis bracelet too, I hope you find it!!!!


----------



## rayshines

JavaJo said:


> Week in outfits, featuring belts, scarves and a hat…. I think any of these would pair well with an Etoupe or Noir or Gold bag, but certainly open for suggestions on other colours I might consider
> 
> View attachment 5652175


Loving the scarf in the first pic... could I trouble you for the name and colorway please? Thanks!


----------



## lurketylurk

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wearing my New Libris stole that I got for my birthday. Missing in this action shot is my confettis bracelet which I lost 3 weeks ago  I’m so bummed about it, but I’ve been loving my new scarf
> View attachment 5652508


You look fabulous!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DR2014 said:


> Oh no! I have the confettis bracelet too, I hope you find it!!!!


Thank you but that will never happen. Some lucky Walmart shopper found it and kept it lol. I love that bracelet. I wore it everyday. Enjoy wearing yours


----------



## PrayersandPurses

lurketylurk said:


> You look fabulous!


Thank you. You are too kind. I need to find the thread wearing H with cheap clothes lol.


----------



## DR2014

PrayersandPurses said:


> Thank you but that will never happen. Some lucky Walmart shopper found it and kept it lol. I love that bracelet. I wore it everyday. Enjoy wearing yours


Thanks. Hope you will get another.


----------



## JavaJo

rayshines said:


> Loving the scarf in the first pic... could I trouble you for the name and colorway please? Thanks!


No trouble at all… here it is here….


----------



## hclubfan

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wearing my New Libris stole that I got for my birthday. Missing in this action shot is my confettis bracelet which I lost 3 weeks ago  I’m so bummed about it, but I’ve been loving my new scarf
> View attachment 5652508


Happy Birthday!! What a gorgeous shawl….you’ll get lots of use out of that this winter! So sorry to hear about your lost bracelet.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

hclubfan said:


> Happy Birthday!! What a gorgeous shawl….you’ll get lots of use out of that this winter! So sorry to hear about your lost bracelet.


Thank you @hclubfan . I wore my Acier one all of last winter, but grateful to have the black.


----------



## 1gunro

kissonbts said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to take these photos and show the comparison! I really appreciate it! I can see how easy it is to put things in and out of the toolbox compared to the K25, but Im also pleasantly surprised to see how much the K25 can hold!! Oh and I love your bearn wallet! Its a stunner. Thanks again for your help!





LovingTheOrange said:


> H belt, boots, & cargo B25 today while picking up a long-awaited watch
> 
> View attachment 5651606


Love this look! And your Cargo B! Are your boots the St Germain?! Are they comfortable? I've been looking at them for a while, but no boutique by me to try! TTS? You look amazing hun!


----------



## 1gunro

oops sorry for the double quote!! Didn't see that!


----------



## fabdiva

Nothing beats sweater weather in Houston except maybe Hermes Foch pumps.


----------



## boo1689

Some Brazilian bbq for pre b day celebration


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fabdiva said:


> Nothing beats sweater weather in Houston except maybe Hermes Foch pumps.
> 
> View attachment 5653232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653233


The colour of your shoes looks great with your outfit


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

Brunch @ Zuma Miami. Sitting pretty next to a Cult Gaia Bess Caged bag.
Gold B25. Togo.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## rayshines

JavaJo said:


> No trouble at all… here it is here….
> 
> View attachment 5652663


Wow I would not have thought that was the flatlay based on the folds. So fascinating how these scarves just morphs when folded!

Thank you!


----------



## rayshines

am2022 said:


> I’m a big fan of leather skirts, leggings and trousers !
> Inspired me to wear them again as PNW weather is ridiculously cold now ! My raynaud’s wouldn’t quit acting up !


Oooh post pics! Would love to see your outfit in action ❤️


----------



## amna72

Very light and comfortable boots


----------



## 880

Navy cargo picotin 18 with black swift trim; 24 techno leather booties from H sample sale 2022; Hermes sellier Togo cashmere baseball jacket; Craie epsom mini della cavalleria; vintage matte alligator chaine d’ancre bag; polished scales and matte GHW by @docride; ebene Clemence Victoria 35 phw; DH’s crossbody bag sac a depeches 21, black Togo and men’s csgm

Dior bucket hat and t shirt. brunello rain poncho; metallic beige gold knit turtleneck; charcoal twill pant; metallic taupe shearling hoodie poncho; brunello olive corderoy cap. Loro piana navy wool corduroy baseball cap. courreges signature knit short sleeved turtleneck; knit polo; and painter pants; Vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe (1970s?) and Norman Norell (1950s?) coats; vintage dead stock Pucci velvet suit (1970s?); vintage dead stock bill blass wool bolero and dress with looped yarn trims; birkenstock lace up and slip on sneakers; chanel classic ballet flats; DH’s dior cashmere wool pea coat; Brunello wool cargo trousers; Tomas Reimer gloves; Edward Green boots, 202 last


----------



## amna72

880 said:


> View attachment 5653776
> View attachment 5653777
> View attachment 5653778
> View attachment 5653779
> View attachment 5653780
> View attachment 5653781
> 
> View attachment 5653800
> 
> Navy cargo picotin 18 with black swift trim; 24 techno leather booties from H sample sale 2022; Hermes sellier Togo cashmere baseball jacket; Craie epsom mini della cavalleria; vintage matte alligator chaine d’ancre bag; polished scales and matte GHW by @docride; DH’s crossbody bag sac a depeches 21, black Togo and men’s csgm
> 
> Dior bucket hat and t shirt;
> brunello rain poncho; metallic beige gold knit turtleneck; charcoal twill pant
> Loro piana wool corduroy baseball cap;
> courreges knit tops and painter pants;
> Vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe (1970s?) and Norman Norell (1950s?) coats; vintage dead stock Pucci velvet suit (1970s?); vintage dead stock bill blass wool bolero and dress with looped yarn trims; chanel classic ballet flats
> 
> DH’s dior cashmere wool pea coat; Brunello wool cargo trousers; Tomas Reimer gloves; Edward Green boots, 202 last


OMG every single outfit suits you soooo well, they are just gorgeous


----------



## 880

amna72 said:


> OMG every single outfit suits you soooo well, they are just gorgeous


Thank you so much @amna72 for your kind words
I love your techno olive green combat boots 

ETA: forgot to add dior leather moto jacket above


----------



## hclubfan

amna72 said:


> Very light and comfortable boots
> 
> View attachment 5653713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653714


I LOVE these boots, but I‘m concerned that my Toronto winters would destroy them pretty quickly (we live in a city that uses gobs of salt on the sidewalks and streets). They look fabulous on you!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> View attachment 5653776
> View attachment 5653777
> View attachment 5653778
> View attachment 5653779
> View attachment 5653780
> View attachment 5653781
> View attachment 5653800
> View attachment 5653821
> 
> Navy cargo picotin 18 with black swift trim; 24 techno leather booties from H sample sale 2022; Hermes sellier Togo cashmere baseball jacket; Craie epsom mini della cavalleria; vintage matte alligator chaine d’ancre bag; polished scales and matte GHW by @docride; ebene Clemence Victoria 35 phw; DH’s crossbody bag sac a depeches 21, black Togo and men’s csgm
> 
> Dior bucket hat and t shirt. brunello rain poncho; metallic beige gold knit turtleneck; charcoal twill pant; metallic taupe shearling hoodie poncho; brunello olive corderoy cap. Loro piana navy wool corduroy baseball cap. courreges signature knit short sleeved turtleneck; knit polo; and painter pants; Vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe (1970s?) and Norman Norell (1950s?) coats; vintage dead stock Pucci velvet suit (1970s?); vintage dead stock bill blass wool bolero and dress with looped yarn trims; birkenstock lace up and slip on sneakers; chanel classic ballet flats; DH’s dior cashmere wool pea coat; Brunello wool cargo trousers; Tomas Reimer gloves; Edward Green boots, 202 last


So much to admire but that second outfit...wow! Love the nonchalance with which you wear it!


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> So much to admire but that second outfit...wow! Love the nonchalance with which you wear it!


Thank you so much! Courreges is relatively well priced for designer RTW, and they are my new favorite pants. 

thank you for your kind words below, @r luvs h


----------



## r luvs h

880 said:


> View attachment 5653776
> View attachment 5653777
> View attachment 5653778
> View attachment 5653779
> View attachment 5653780
> View attachment 5653781
> View attachment 5653800
> View attachment 5653821
> 
> Navy cargo picotin 18 with black swift trim; 24 techno leather booties from H sample sale 2022; Hermes sellier Togo cashmere baseball jacket; Craie epsom mini della cavalleria; vintage matte alligator chaine d’ancre bag; polished scales and matte GHW by @docride; ebene Clemence Victoria 35 phw; DH’s crossbody bag sac a depeches 21, black Togo and men’s csgm
> 
> Dior bucket hat and t shirt. brunello rain poncho; metallic beige gold knit turtleneck; charcoal twill pant; metallic taupe shearling hoodie poncho; brunello olive corderoy cap. Loro piana navy wool corduroy baseball cap. courreges signature knit short sleeved turtleneck; knit polo; and painter pants; Vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe (1970s?) and Norman Norell (1950s?) coats; vintage dead stock Pucci velvet suit (1970s?); vintage dead stock bill blass wool bolero and dress with looped yarn trims; birkenstock lace up and slip on sneakers; chanel classic ballet flats; DH’s dior cashmere wool pea coat; Brunello wool cargo trousers; Tomas Reimer gloves; Edward Green boots, 202 last


Stunning as always!


----------



## Xthgirl

First try-on. Booties and scarf70

Im technically on ban island now. There… i said it. This is the most expensive footwear ive ever bought aside from my Manolo hangisis


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

1st time I used my SO out of state. Happy hump day y’all


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> View attachment 5653776
> View attachment 5653777
> View attachment 5653778
> View attachment 5653779
> View attachment 5653780
> View attachment 5653781
> View attachment 5653800
> View attachment 5653821
> 
> Navy cargo picotin 18 with black swift trim; 24 techno leather booties from H sample sale 2022; Hermes sellier Togo cashmere baseball jacket; Craie epsom mini della cavalleria; vintage matte alligator chaine d’ancre bag; polished scales and matte GHW by @docride; ebene Clemence Victoria 35 phw; DH’s crossbody bag sac a depeches 21, black Togo and men’s csgm
> 
> Dior bucket hat and t shirt. brunello rain poncho; metallic beige gold knit turtleneck; charcoal twill pant; metallic taupe shearling hoodie poncho; brunello olive corderoy cap. Loro piana navy wool corduroy baseball cap. courreges signature knit short sleeved turtleneck; knit polo; and painter pants; Vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe (1970s?) and Norman Norell (1950s?) coats; vintage dead stock Pucci velvet suit (1970s?); vintage dead stock bill blass wool bolero and dress with looped yarn trims; birkenstock lace up and slip on sneakers; chanel classic ballet flats; DH’s dior cashmere wool pea coat; Brunello wool cargo trousers; Tomas Reimer gloves; Edward Green boots, 202 last


WOW!!!
what a feast for the eyes!..
I am beyond green with envy of your Pucci suit .
But honestly?...I think you have wonderful style!
edgy and chic all at once.
You have such good style and the best wardrobe !


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Xthgirl said:


> First try-on. Booties and scarf70
> 
> Im technically on ban island now. There… i said it. This is the most expensive footwear ive ever bought aside from my Manolo hangisis
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654010
> View attachment 5654011
> View attachment 5654012


They both look great on you  You will look very stylish on ban island. I think it's time I book a trip to ban island.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

amna72 said:


> OMG every single outfit suits you soooo well, they are just gorgeous


@880  I second this!. I'm in awe.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> 1st time I used my SO out of state. Happy hump day y’all
> 
> View attachment 5654187


Your SO Birkin is stunning and I really love your blouse


----------



## tonyrhong

Nice burkin


----------



## Ladybaga

diane278 said:


> Yesterday, I broke out my neglected Verrou and paired it with a favorite pair of Timberland boots. Not only was this outfit comfortable, since I didn’t spill anything on it, I’m wearing it out to lunch and shopping again today….despite one of my brothers suggesting that I’ve lost my mind.
> 
> View attachment 5650670


diane,
I am your skirt twin.  Thank you so much for letting me know about it.  You look amazing in this photo.  Now, I just need that fabulous Verrou!


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @maxroxxherhandbags and @PrayersandPurses for your kind words!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

boo1689 said:


> Some Brazilian bbq for pre b day celebration
> 
> View attachment 5653308
> View attachment 5653309
> View attachment 5653310



Forget the food. Forget the birthday (although, of course, Happy Birthday!). Forget the guy too 
I NEED that little seat for my bag charms! Never seen anything cuter than that!  Where does it come from?


----------



## textilegirl

880 said:


> View attachment 5653776
> View attachment 5653777
> View attachment 5653778
> View attachment 5653779
> View attachment 5653780
> View attachment 5653781
> View attachment 5653800
> View attachment 5653821
> 
> Navy cargo picotin 18 with black swift trim; 24 techno leather booties from H sample sale 2022; Hermes sellier Togo cashmere baseball jacket; Craie epsom mini della cavalleria; vintage matte alligator chaine d’ancre bag; polished scales and matte GHW by @docride; ebene Clemence Victoria 35 phw; DH’s crossbody bag sac a depeches 21, black Togo and men’s csgm
> 
> Dior bucket hat and t shirt. brunello rain poncho; metallic beige gold knit turtleneck; charcoal twill pant; metallic taupe shearling hoodie poncho; brunello olive corderoy cap. Loro piana navy wool corduroy baseball cap. courreges signature knit short sleeved turtleneck; knit polo; and painter pants; Vintage dead stock Donald brooks fringe (1970s?) and Norman Norell (1950s?) coats; vintage dead stock Pucci velvet suit (1970s?); vintage dead stock bill blass wool bolero and dress with looped yarn trims; birkenstock lace up and slip on sneakers; chanel classic ballet flats; DH’s dior cashmere wool pea coat; Brunello wool cargo trousers; Tomas Reimer gloves; Edward Green boots, 202 last


Amen to what everyone else says about how well you rock your wardrobe (the dead stock pieces have me seriously in swoon mode) but I want to add that I think you've honed in well on what suits you, and that includes looks that range from 'street' to 'lunching ladies' (looking at you Bill Blass and loving it!).  It's all about a wardrobe that suits one's personal style and not the other way around.  Love. It.


----------



## 880

textilegirl said:


> Amen to what everyone else says about how well you rock your wardrobe (the dead stock pieces have me seriously in swoon mode) but I want to add that I think you've honed in well on what suits you, and that includes looks that range from 'street' to 'lunching ladies' (looking at you Bill Blass and loving it!).  It's all about a wardrobe that suits one's personal style and not the other way around.  Love. It.


Thank you so much @textilegirl ! Your compliment makes my day


----------



## hers4eva

dup


----------



## hers4eva

Lynnsluxecloset said:


> 1st time I used my SO out of state. Happy hump day y’all
> 
> View attachment 5654187





hers4eva said:


> Beautiful plus your stunning dainty black blouse!


for @Lynnsluxecloset​


----------



## boo1689

MaryAndDogs said:


> Forget the food. Forget the birthday (although, of course, Happy Birthday!). Forget the guy too
> I NEED that little seat for my bag charms! Never seen anything cuter than that!  Where does it come from?


Hahahahh and it fold flats too Hahahha~ you will never guess where I got it … 99 cent store from a couple years ago hahahaha!


----------



## haute okole

Out to dinner with my little girl in Hermes and Lululemon.


----------



## Book Worm

haute okole said:


> Out to dinner with my little girl in Hermes and Lululemon.
> 
> View attachment 5655597


Love the bag AND the jacket


----------



## boo1689

Girl’s day out with Kellys ~
Kelly Conga line 



It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas !
	

		
			
		

		
	




How about growing a wall of Kelly’s?



Boots & Hermes


----------



## Mapoon

Happy Saturday! Finally using my new mini evelyne gold on gold. Can you believe I didn’t I’m want it initially? (As I was after one with a pop of colour) but I’m so glad she’s mine. Decided to use it without any accessory to show off this beautiful colour combo as it’s very hard to come by so I appreciate my SA very much for using his magic! Love how H colours differ under sunlight and daylight. Wishing all a great weekend!


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> Out to dinner with my little girl in Hermes and Lululemon.
> 
> View attachment 5655597


You are so beautiful! And love the stunning jewelry and the H too. am suddenly hankering for your cropped jacket, and I adore adore your top from this collection. You have such a fabulous way with the RTW! Hope to get together soon! Hugs  

 A few IRL friends and I got together for a fun day of shopping and food before the holiday rollercoaster 
I tried on a cute ruffled jacket, but decided that I preferred my thicker motorcycle one (dior Moto, courreges top and pants; brunello cap; lucien pellat finet buckle with ostrich belt. (I do not wear the 25K open, but I just took out the phone lol)


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## boo1689

880 said:


> You are so beautiful! And love the stunning jewelry and the H too. am suddenly hankering for your cropped jacket, and I adore adore your top from this collection. You have such a fabulous way with the RTW! Hope to get together soon! Hugs
> 
> A few IRL friends and I got together for a fun day of shopping and food before the holiday rollercoaster
> I tried on a cute ruffled jacket, but decided that I preferred my thicker motorcycle one (dior Moto, courreges top and pants; brunello cap; lucien pellat finet buckle with ostrich belt. (I do not wear the 25K open, but I just took out the phone lol)
> 
> View attachment 5655999
> View attachment 5656000
> View attachment 5656002
> View attachment 5656003


Absolutely fabulous as always dear 880! Funny how my gfs and I are all colorful here on the west coast and you Eastcoast ladies are all sophisticated in black


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> Absolutely fabulous as always dear 880! Funny how my gfs and I are all colorful here on the west coast and you Eastcoast ladies are all sophisticated in black


thank you so much! We‘re freezing out here, but we try to have as much fun as you gals in the sunshine


----------



## haute okole

880 said:


> You are so beautiful! And love the stunning jewelry and the H too. am suddenly hankering for your cropped jacket, and I adore adore your top from this collection. You have such a fabulous way with the RTW! Hope to get together soon! Hugs
> 
> A few IRL friends and I got together for a fun day of shopping and food before the holiday rollercoaster
> I tried on a cute ruffled jacket, but decided that I preferred my thicker motorcycle one (dior Moto, courreges top and pants; brunello cap; lucien pellat finet buckle with ostrich belt. (I do not wear the 25K open, but I just took out the phone lol)
> 
> View attachment 5655999
> View attachment 5656000
> View attachment 5656002
> View attachment 5656003


Ack!  I am so jelly!  I want to be out the shopping with you chic NYers!  Thank you for your very kind compliments.  Can’t wait to see you again for a raucous good time.


----------



## ny.lon

Dashing around Cambridge (comfy sneakers essential!) and quick selfie pitstop


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Mapoon said:


> Happy Saturday! Finally using my new mini evelyne gold on gold. Can you believe I didn’t I’m want it initially? (As I was after one with a pop of colour) but I’m so glad she’s mine. Decided to use it without any accessory to show off this beautiful colour combo as it’s very hard to come by so I appreciate my SA very much for using his magic! Love how H colours differ under sunlight and daylight. Wishing all a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5655943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655944


I love this bag, and the colour looks amazing I have an epsom wallet in gold but doesn't look like this. I wish it did lol.


----------



## 880

ny.lon said:


> Dashing around Cambridge (comfy sneakers essential!) and quick selfie pitstop
> 
> View attachment 5656145


Perfection! Love the pairing of the twillies with the CSGM. The graphics look especially rich against the dark backdrop


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

ny.lon said:


> Dashing around Cambridge (comfy sneakers essential!) and quick selfie pitstop
> 
> View attachment 5656145


Adore this look !! Please- what color is yoyur B ? It looks like it’s blue nuit…looking at non- noir , but very dark options …


----------



## rayshines

boo1689 said:


> Girl’s day out with Kellys ~
> Kelly Conga line
> View attachment 5655888
> 
> 
> It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655889
> 
> 
> How about growing a wall of Kelly’s?
> View attachment 5655891
> 
> 
> Boots & Hermes
> View attachment 5655898


I love how they look like they’re doing the locomotion in the first pic!


----------



## rayshines

880 said:


> You are so beautiful! And love the stunning jewelry and the H too. am suddenly hankering for your cropped jacket, and I adore adore your top from this collection. You have such a fabulous way with the RTW! Hope to get together soon! Hugs
> 
> A few IRL friends and I got together for a fun day of shopping and food before the holiday rollercoaster
> I tried on a cute ruffled jacket, but decided that I preferred my thicker motorcycle one (dior Moto, courreges top and pants; brunello cap; lucien pellat finet buckle with ostrich belt. (I do not wear the 25K open, but I just took out the phone lol)
> 
> View attachment 5655999
> View attachment 5656000
> View attachment 5656002
> View attachment 5656003


You look amazing in the jacket but yes, different looks. 

Ooh was this today? It was so hectic in store this morning! You guys must’ve been quite the posse, such a great collection!


----------



## rayshines

What a beautiful day!

Checking out the fall foliage at Central Park today with my new Grand Theatre Nouveau CGSM keeping me nice and toasty. It was my consolation prize after not finding a coat I liked at H. Will wait another season for that perfect, timeless coat! 

Was going to get a pair of Kelly belts too but they were all sold out at Madison…


----------



## juju2016

Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone!  Wanted to share my recent acquisition .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703631


Fabulous


----------



## Mapoon

PrayersandPurses said:


> I love this bag, and the colour looks amazing I have an epsom wallet in gold but doesn't look like this. I wish it did lol.


Thank you so much dear! I think it’s also depending on the leather and item too. My mini evelyne is maurice leather hence more structured (can stand on its on with or without anything inside) and shows smaller pebbling (compared to clemence version) I’m sure your wallet looks just as good. Can’t go wrong with one of the best neutral colour from H.


----------



## ny.lon

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Adore this look !! Please- what color is yoyur B ? It looks like it’s blue nuit…looking at non- noir , but very dark options …



Thanks @880 and @WhyMrBabcock! Black is my uniform but I'm trying to be more interesting and brighten things up with statement accessories  

This is a B30 in Bleu de Prusse, Togo. It's a real chameleon - it looks jewel-toned in sunlight but much deeper/darker in muted light.


----------



## Prada Prince

Pootling around Harrods after dim sum with my besties for some retail therapy with my Vert Cyprés Birkin 35, Craie/Mauve Pale/Vert Cyprés Rodeo Pegase PM, Nata Olympe Ear Cuff and Gold 32MM Belt Kit…


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Mapoon said:


> Thank you so much dear! I think it’s also depending on the leather and item too. My mini evelyne is maurice leather hence more structured (can stand on its on with or without anything inside) and shows smaller pebbling (compared to clemence version) I’m sure your wallet looks just as good. Can’t go wrong with one of the best neutral colour from H.


Oh yours is maurice. I thought it was clemence. My two evelyne tpms are clemence and they too stand on their own empty.
Gold definitely shows more beautifully on your maurice leather


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## PrayersandPurses

rayshines said:


> What a beautiful day!
> 
> Checking out the fall foliage at Central Park today with my new Grand Theatre Nouveau CGSM keeping me nice and toasty. It was my consolation prize after not finding a coat I liked at H. Will wait another season for that perfect, timeless coat!
> 
> Was going to get a pair of Kelly belts too but they were all sold out at Madison…
> View attachment 5656400


What a beautiful action shot! You and your surroundings look lovely


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Prada Prince said:


> Pootling around Harrods after dim sum with my besties for some retail therapy with my Vert Cyprés Birkin 35, Craie/Mauve Pale/Vert Cyprés Rodeo Pegase PM, Nata Olympe Ear Cuff and Gold 32MM Belt Kit…
> 
> View attachment 5656663
> View attachment 5656664


Your shirt is a perfect match to your beautiful birkin


----------



## Friscalating

Poolside with Little K today


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Friscalating said:


> Poolside with Little K today
> View attachment 5656674


Wherever you are it's so beautiful


----------



## Friscalating

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wherever you are it's so beautiful


Thank you @PrayersandPurses! I’m in Hong Kong


----------



## nashpoo

haute okole said:


> Out to dinner with my little girl in Hermes and Lululemon.
> 
> View attachment 5655597


Love the jacket!! Can i ask what size it is?


----------



## rayshines

PrayersandPurses said:


> What a beautiful action shot! You and your surroundings look lovely


Thank you @PrayersandPurses — you’re always so kind!


----------



## haute okole

nashpoo said:


> Love the jacket!! Can i ask what size it is?


This season ran large, this jacket is a 34.  I am 5’2, but In Hermes, my jackets are typically 36.  Because this is supposed to be cropped and this season‘s sleeves ran looooong, I wore a size 34 in the tops this season.


----------



## foonyy

Friscalating said:


> Poolside with Little K today
> View attachment 5656674


I can't stop staring at your beautiful jade mini k


----------



## MainlyBailey

Drove to NYC for the week for work and decided to stay over the weekend. The store had the coolest entryway. With my gold Constance.


----------



## sf_newyorker

=•=



Mondays



=•=​


----------



## hclubfan

sf_newyorker said:


> =•=
> View attachment 5657412
> 
> 
> Mondays
> 
> View attachment 5657413
> 
> =•=​


Oh. My. God. Your dog is beyond adorable!!!! Fits perfectly in that Evelyne!❤️


----------



## Ladybaga

boo1689 said:


> Girl’s day out with Kellys ~
> Kelly Conga line
> View attachment 5655888
> 
> 
> It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655889
> 
> 
> How about growing a wall of Kelly’s?
> View attachment 5655891
> 
> 
> Boots & Hermes
> View attachment 5655898


The Conga line is adorable!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

sf_newyorker said:


> =•=
> View attachment 5657412
> 
> 
> Mondays
> 
> View attachment 5657413
> 
> =•=​


Your fur baby has got to be the CUTEST little bug I have ever seen.


----------



## TC1

Evelyne PM, belt and bracelets for a stroll around Vegas


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## MainlyBailey

MainlyBailey said:


> Drove to NYC for the week for work and decided to stay over the weekend. The store had the coolest entryway. With my gold Constance.
> 
> View attachment 5657376


Forgot to attach yet another one from the same night - went to K town for some soju


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MainlyBailey said:


> Forgot to attach yet another one from the same night - went to K town for some soju
> 
> View attachment 5657520


Your constance is so lovely


----------



## tonkamama

Black box C18 and Hermes Fontaine 60 boots .


----------



## hclubfan

tonkamama said:


> Black box C18 and Hermes Fontaine 60 boots .
> View attachment 5657593


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## voguekelly711

Quick work trip to Paris! 

Stopped by FSH as my SA wasn’t in this weekend (& still on ban island). Got to see an artisan in action making a Kelly and smiled at Michael Coste.


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

PrayersandPurses said:


> Your SO Birkin is stunning and I really love your blouse


Thank you so much


----------



## periogirl28

Ready for warmer temps after Paris. My old petit h Toile tote with silk lining and Bois de Rose Croc handles.


----------



## carlinha

My trusty mini K and cashmere shawls were my daily companions on a recent trip to NYC






And my latest purchase from H Madison, mini Lindy Nata clemence GHW + Pegase touch charm


----------



## Book Worm

carlinha said:


> My trusty mini K and cashmere shawls were my daily companions on a recent trip to NYC
> View attachment 5657929
> 
> View attachment 5657930
> 
> 
> And my latest purchase from H Madison, mini Lindy Nata clemence GHW + Pegase touch charm
> View attachment 5657937
> 
> View attachment 5657936


Beautiful pics. Love how each pic provides the perfect backdrop for your pink coat


----------



## carlinha

Book Worm said:


> Beautiful pics. Love how each pic provides the perfect backdrop for your pink coat


thank you so much!  i am obsessed with this coat, i bought it on a whim and fell in love the minute i put it on


----------



## cali_to_ny

carlinha said:


> thank you so much!  i am obsessed with this coat, i bought it on a whim and fell in love the minute i put it on


Love your mini's (including your mini-you daughter! ), please share details about your coat it is truly tdf!


----------



## carlinha

cali_to_ny said:


> Love your mini's (including your mini-you daughter! ), please share details about your coat it is truly tdf!


Thank you so much!
Believe it or not, it is the Villa coat in Sweet Dahlia from J Crew and it is currently on sale for 50% off!  Note that it does run big so I advise to size 1-2 sizes down at least if you want a more slim fit (I did).


----------



## Prada Prince

PrayersandPurses said:


> Your shirt is a perfect match to your beautiful birkin


I will neither confirm nor deny whether this was a consideration at the forefront of my mind when purchasing this top specifically...  

edit: It was...


----------



## carlinha

Prada Prince said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny whether this was a consideration at the forefront of my mind when purchasing this top specifically...
> 
> edit: It was...


Love it!!


----------



## Mapoon

Going to attend my daughters Year 6 chapel & celebration for her final year of junior school this morning before heading back to work.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

_~•.•~








thankful 

~.•.~_​


----------



## Friscalating

Brought Ms K along to keep me company at the blood bank today


----------



## boo1689

sf_newyorker said:


> _~•.•~
> 
> View attachment 5658453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658454
> 
> thankful
> 
> ~.•.~_​


This is the cutest ever !


----------



## LouiseCPH

Who says orange and white are only for the summer season? #Plume32


----------



## sf_newyorker

boo1689 said:


> This is the cutest ever !


Thank you! I try to recycle or repurpose as much as possible. The carre booklet below is a good cut and paste source for eyes, beaks, tail feathers, etc.




A wonderful Thanksgiving to you and all!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing this gorgeous rob legere scarf. Happy Wednesday y’all


----------



## rayshines

Friscalating said:


> Brought Ms K along to keep me company at the blood bank today
> 
> View attachment 5658461
> View attachment 5658462


I never knew how much I needed an "emotional support Kelly" until now! 

Thanks for donating blood!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tonkamama said:


> Black box C18 and Hermes Fontaine 60 boots .
> View attachment 5657593


OMG You have 2 things I am wishing for. They are so beautiful and you look amazing. My store never got my size and now those boots are no longer on the Canadian websiteI'm happy for you you found the boots in your size


----------



## PrayersandPurses

carlinha said:


> My trusty mini K and cashmere shawls were my daily companions on a recent trip to NYC
> View attachment 5657929
> 
> View attachment 5657930
> 
> View attachment 5657972
> 
> And my latest purchase from H Madison, mini Lindy Nata clemence GHW + Pegase touch charm
> View attachment 5657937
> 
> View attachment 5657936


Beautiful action shots in a beautiful City


----------



## boo1689

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you! I try to recycle or repurpose as much as possible. The carre booklet below is a good cut and paste source for eyes, beaks, tail feathers, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5658558
> 
> 
> A wonderful Thanksgiving to you and all!


Brilliant idea!! I need to dig out that booklet hahah~ Happy thanksgiving ~


----------



## azukitea

B30 noir sellier
Paired with Dr Martens and Burberry


----------



## hers4eva

sf_newyorker said:


> _~•.•~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658454
> 
> thankful
> 
> ~.•.~_​


All is perfection   
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hillychristie

Mini Evie and j'adore


----------



## skyqueen

sf_newyorker said:


> _~•.•~
> 
> View attachment 5658453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658454
> 
> thankful
> 
> ~.•.~_​


Hermes should hire you...and your little dog, too! So clever


----------



## mcpro

Le village royal


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## mcpro




----------



## hokatie

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you! I try to recycle or repurpose as much as possible. The carre booklet below is a good cut and paste source for eyes, beaks, tail feathers, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5658558
> 
> 
> A wonderful Thanksgiving to you and all!


I love your ideas of recycling H’s papers stuff.


----------



## 880

family member to be brought stollen from Berlin.


----------



## tlamdang08

At a fundraiser


----------



## Xthgirl

Travelling light. Travelling to Asia. First international flight post pandemic. Id be careful no to have hand sanitizer or ketchup sachet inside my handcarry w/o a ziplock.  Dont want ketchup to burst inside my bag due to cabin pressure. #beenthere


----------



## 880

Thanksgiving weekend
sac a depeches 21; B35 custom gunmetal metallic and brushed PHW by @docride ; gold 25B sellier; ebene barenia picotin 18; B35 toile; H sample sale beige shirtdress; sample sale silver sneakers

brunello men’s sports coat and pants; issey miyake vest; Turnbull custom shirt with contrast cuffs ; MtM Corthay shoes;

 dior charcoal leopard bar jacket, gaucho pnts, plaid vest; dior charcoal leopard print coat; 35B; vintage dead stock bill blass looped wool bolero; courreges knit top and pants; vintage dead stock donald brooks fringed coat; brunello pinstriped pants; TRR J. Mendel leather dress; wolford white shirt bodysuit;  dior slingbacks; chanel espadrille mules, Manolo suede heels, golden goose sneakers.


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> Thanksgiving weekend
> sac a depeches 21; B35 custom gunmetal metallic and brushed PHW by @docride ; gold 25B sellier; ebene barenia picotin 18; B35 toile; H sample sale beige shirtdress; sample sale silver sneakers
> 
> brunello men’s sports coat and pants; issey miyake vest; Turnbull custom shirt; MtM Corthay shoes;
> 
> dior charcoal leopard bar jacket, gaucho pnts, plaid vest; dior charcoal leopard print coat; 35B; vintage dead stock bill glass looped wool bolero; courreges knit top and pants; vintage dead stock donald brooks fringed coat; brunello pinstriped pants; TRR J. Mendel leather dress; wolford white shirt bodysuit;  dior slingbacks; chanel espadrille mules, Manolo suede heels, golden goose sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 5659829
> View attachment 5659830
> View attachment 5659831
> View attachment 5659832
> View attachment 5659836
> View attachment 5659837
> View attachment 5659838
> View attachment 5659839
> View attachment 5659840


Fab outfits, all of them on both of you!!


----------



## 880

WingNut said:


> Fab outfits, all of them on both of you!!


Thank you @WingNut for both of us. Arguably DH is more of a clothes horse than I am (certainly his closet is larger)


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> Thanksgiving weekend
> sac a depeches 21; B35 custom gunmetal metallic and brushed PHW by @docride ; gold 25B sellier; ebene barenia picotin 18; B35 toile; H sample sale beige shirtdress; sample sale silver sneakers
> 
> brunello men’s sports coat and pants; issey miyake vest; Turnbull custom shirt; MtM Corthay shoes;
> 
> dior charcoal leopard bar jacket, gaucho pnts, plaid vest; dior charcoal leopard print coat; 35B; vintage dead stock bill glass looped wool bolero; courreges knit top and pants; vintage dead stock donald brooks fringed coat; brunello pinstriped pants; TRR J. Mendel leather dress; wolford white shirt bodysuit;  dior slingbacks; chanel espadrille mules, Manolo suede heels, golden goose sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 5659829
> View attachment 5659830
> View attachment 5659831
> View attachment 5659832
> View attachment 5659836
> View attachment 5659837
> View attachment 5659838
> View attachment 5659839
> View attachment 5659840


I     the look with the suede Manolos AND the one with the cropped bolero…very chic.


----------



## 880

Book Worm said:


> I     the look with the suede Manolos AND the one with the cropped bolero…very chic.


Thank you @Book Worm!


----------



## pearlgrass

Xthgirl said:


> Travelling light. Travelling to Asia. First international flight post pandemic. Id be careful no to have hand sanitizer or ketchup sachet inside my handcarry w/o a ziplock.  Dont want ketchup to burst inside my bag due to cabin pressure. #beenthere
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659686



Gorgeous B  Have a safe trip!


----------



## Jomjomkelly




----------



## ny.lon

Grateful for any winter day without rain in the forecast! It was a H day today - B30, Neo Libris scarf and Buster sneakers


----------



## cheshirekitten

Xthgirl said:


> Travelling light. Travelling to Asia. First international flight post pandemic. Id be careful no to have hand sanitizer or ketchup sachet inside my handcarry w/o a ziplock.  Dont want ketchup to burst inside my bag due to cabin pressure. #beenthere
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659686


I love your B! It is absolutely gorgeous! Would you mind telling me the specs of it?


----------



## cheshirekitten

ny.lon said:


> Grateful for any winter day without rain in the forecast! It was a H day today - B30, Neo Libris scarf and Buster sneakers
> 
> View attachment 5659907


What are the specs of your B if you don't mind me asking? I am looking to get my first B and am trying to find colors and specs that I like. Sorry for the double post!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Bereal

Out and about back home doing some gift shopping .. not very good pics with my Kelly 28… edited to add my chain d’ancre ring.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> Out and about back home doing some gift shopping .. not very good pics with my Kelly 28… edited to add my chain d’ancre ring.
> 
> View attachment 5660013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660014


Both look beautiful on you


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> Both look beautiful on you


Thank you!


----------



## addiCCted

880 said:


> Thanksgiving weekend
> sac a depeches 21; B35 custom gunmetal metallic and brushed PHW by @docride ; gold 25B sellier; ebene barenia picotin 18; B35 toile; H sample sale beige shirtdress; sample sale silver sneakers
> 
> brunello men’s sports coat and pants; issey miyake vest; Turnbull custom shirt with contrast cuffs ; MtM Corthay shoes;
> 
> dior charcoal leopard bar jacket, gaucho pnts, plaid vest; dior charcoal leopard print coat; 35B; vintage dead stock bill blass looped wool bolero; courreges knit top and pants; vintage dead stock donald brooks fringed coat; brunello pinstriped pants; TRR J. Mendel leather dress; wolford white shirt bodysuit;  dior slingbacks; chanel espadrille mules, Manolo suede heels, golden goose sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 5659829
> View attachment 5659830
> View attachment 5659831
> View attachment 5659832
> View attachment 5659836
> View attachment 5659837
> View attachment 5659838
> View attachment 5659839
> View attachment 5659840


I love the last outfit the most. I need that pico in my life. I always thought I would want a pop of color in a small pico but I guess I need two now.


----------



## addiCCted

ny.lon said:


> Grateful for any winter day without rain in the forecast! It was a H day today - B30, Neo Libris scarf and Buster sneakers
> 
> View attachment 5659907


Those shoes!! Is thag Bleu Nuit? I can’t decide whether to go dark or light for my first b.


----------



## 880

addiCCted said:


> I love the last outfit the most. I need that pico in my life. I always thought I would want a pop of color in a small pico but I guess I need two now.


Thank you @addiCCted ! It’s surprisingly versatile


----------



## ny.lon

addiCCted said:


> Those shoes!! Is thag Bleu Nuit? I can’t decide whether to go dark or light for my first b.



I have no idea how to double-quote but for @cheshirekitten and @addiCCted, the Birkin is B30, Togo, Bleu de Prusse


----------



## Prada Prince

Back in Knightsbridge to do some long-awaited damage in VCA!


----------



## Diorlvlover

Xthgirl said:


> Travelling light. Travelling to Asia. First international flight post pandemic. Id be careful no to have hand sanitizer or ketchup sachet inside my handcarry w/o a ziplock.  Dont want ketchup to burst inside my bag due to cabin pressure. #beenthere
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659686


Love your B. Is it etain?


----------



## Neeya

Holiday greenery selecting/hockey game/dinner outing yesterday! We are not sports people, but I do like to catch a hockey game each year for nostalgia's sake. I didn't have a shawl I liked to match this when I was getting dressed, and then my hubs magically appeared with a box that was supposed to be a Xmas gift, but we both suck at waiting, and he knew it would match well! He nailed it, as usual - I love it

I have a love-hate relationship with these chunky gucci loafers; I love the way they look with outfits, but they are just WILDLY uncomfortable after the first two hours, and when I see others wearing them, I always want to ask if they find them equally as miserable after a bit and we are all just suffering in relative silence for the cuteness lol


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> Thanksgiving weekend
> sac a depeches 21; B35 custom gunmetal metallic and brushed PHW by @docride ; gold 25B sellier; ebene barenia picotin 18; B35 toile; H sample sale beige shirtdress; sample sale silver sneakers
> 
> brunello men’s sports coat and pants; issey miyake vest; Turnbull custom shirt with contrast cuffs ; MtM Corthay shoes;
> 
> dior charcoal leopard bar jacket, gaucho pnts, plaid vest; dior charcoal leopard print coat; 35B; vintage dead stock bill blass looped wool bolero; courreges knit top and pants; vintage dead stock donald brooks fringed coat; brunello pinstriped pants; TRR J. Mendel leather dress; wolford white shirt bodysuit;  dior slingbacks; chanel espadrille mules, Manolo suede heels, golden goose sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 5659829
> View attachment 5659830
> View attachment 5659831
> View attachment 5659832
> View attachment 5659836
> View attachment 5659837
> View attachment 5659838
> View attachment 5659839
> View attachment 5659840


Wow!! You look fabulous!!


----------



## 880

ny.lon said:


> I have no idea how to double-quote but for @cheshirekitten and @addiCCted, the Birkin is B30, Togo, Bleu de Prusse


If you wish to multiquote, 
go to the post or posts you like, and highlight the text
Each time you start to highlight, a box will appear that gives you the option of quote or reply; click quote
whenever you are ready to type your response, scroll down and next to attach files on the left, there is an option to insert quotes. If you click that, the quotes will automatically be inserted into your reply with space to comment after each one


@DR2014,  thank you so much!  Hugs (for some reason my emoticon bar isn’t working  
@Neeya , how sweet of your DH! Love the combo of scarf, bag, and adorable shoes 
@Prada Prince , congrats on your VCA ! So happy for you!

Forgot if I posted some of these (shoe and bag pairings are cross posted in shop uour closet thread; kelly 25 is furniture shopping at Avenue Road — the Piet Boon Ella armchairs at Dior Flagship are from)


----------



## sf_newyorker

~*~
_Prescription 
for 
the Post-Holiday Blues



~*~_​


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> ~*~
> _Prescription
> for
> the Post-Holiday Blues
> 
> View attachment 5660412
> 
> ~*~_​



You know I love all your pics, but black coffee and green bananas won’t do it . . .To combat holiday blues you need the hair of the dog in the form of extra carbs  (Homemade dinner rolls, recipe from cooks illustrated) somewhat charred on top bc I was too busy reading TPF lol


----------



## bagnut1

880 said:


> You know I love all your pics, but black coffee and green bananas won’t do it . . .To combat holiday blues you need the hair of the dog in the form of extra carbs  (Homemade dinner rolls, recipe from cooks illustrated) somewhat charred on top bc I was too busy reading TPF lol
> View attachment 5660419
> View attachment 5660420


Beautiful! Love that teapot!  (And can I ask which dinner roll recipe do you use? [They have like 10.])


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## 880

bagnut1 said:


> Beautiful! Love that teapot!  (And can I ask which dinner roll recipe do you use? [They have like 10.])



Thanks! 






						Best American Dinner Rolls Cooks Illustrated Recipe - Food.com
					

For this recipe, the dough is made and the rolls are shaped and refrigerated a day or two before being baked and served. Be sure to plan accordingly,




					www.food.com
				




Recipe doubled; substituting 1/2 cup potato flour for AP, and using blue package SAF instant yeast


----------



## sf_newyorker

880 said:


> You know I love all your pics, but black coffee and green bananas won’t do it . . .To combat holiday blues you need the hair of the dog in the form of extra carbs  (Homemade dinner rolls, recipe from cooks illustrated) somewhat charred on top bc I was too busy reading TPF lol
> View attachment 5660419
> View attachment 5660420


Lady, I’m going to invite myself over for those carbs - charred or not.


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> Lady, I’m going to invite myself over for those carbs - charred or not.



You are always welcome (even though my emoticon bar above isn’t working) 
You have your choice of dinner rolls or stollen  
But no coffee cups ever came, so we will have to drink out of demitasse lol


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Today, I went to my local hermes boutique, sending my watch to be repaired. The next door was Cartier. Also it was the FINAL day of annual sale in the department store. All these factors together were telling me to buy the bracelet, JUSTE UN CLOU, which I have longed for a long time.
​


----------



## 880

luzdetaiwan said:


> Today, I went to my local hermes boutique, sending my watch to be repaired. The next door was Cartier. Also it was the FINAL day of annual sale in the department store. All these factors together were telling me to buy the bracelet, JUSTE UN CLOU, which I have longed for a long time.
> View attachment 5660434​


Congrats! I am so happy for you, and I love this combo!
@tlamdang08 , safe and happy travels to you!


----------



## tlamdang08

At the airport


----------



## luzdetaiwan

880 said:


> Congrats! I am so happy for you, and I love this combo!


Thank you.
Though you can’t believe I just went through a harm time to get Rivale Mini bracelet off my left wrist. I even thought I should cut it off. Of course, I mean the bracelet. I bought it on h.com and didn’t try it before I ordered. The size was too small, though I could fit it on my right wrist.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

880 said:


> You are so beautiful! And love the stunning jewelry and the H too. am suddenly hankering for your cropped jacket, and I adore adore your top from this collection. You have such a fabulous way with the RTW! Hope to get together soon! Hugs
> 
> A few IRL friends and I got together for a fun day of shopping and food before the holiday rollercoaster
> I tried on a cute ruffled jacket, but decided that I preferred my thicker motorcycle one (dior Moto, courreges top and pants; brunello cap; lucien pellat finet buckle with ostrich belt. (I do not wear the 25K open, but I just took out the phone lol)
> 
> View attachment 5655999
> View attachment 5656000
> View attachment 5656002
> View attachment 5656003


Is that a marijuana leaf at your belt? ☠️


----------



## haute okole

Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536



OMG, happy birthday !!!!!!!!  ( my emoticon bar is still not working) 

You are so gorgeous! 

Hugs

ETA: @ThingumyPoppy, officially as per Lucien Pellat Finet, when I bought it from Barneys years ago, it was a Canadian or Japanese maple leaf lol


----------



## loh

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


Happy birthday!   You look fabulous!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


Happiest of birthdays!
And you really do look 20years younger..
you are so beautiful


----------



## addiCCted

880 said:


> If you wish to multiquote,
> go to the post or posts you like, and highlight the text
> Each time you start to highlight, a box will appear that gives you the option of quote or reply; click quote
> whenever you are ready to type your response, scroll down and next to attach files on the left, there is an option to insert quotes. If you click that, the quotes will automatically be inserted into your reply with space to comment after each one
> 
> 
> @DR2014,  thank you so much!  Hugs (for some reason my emoticon bar isn’t working
> @Neeya , how sweet of your DH! Love the combo of scarf, bag, and adorable shoes
> @Prada Prince , congrats on your VCA ! So happy for you!
> 
> Forgot if I posted some of these (shoe and bag pairings are cross posted in shop uour closet thread; kelly 25 is furniture shopping at Avenue Road — the Piet Boon Ella armchairs at Dior Flagship are from)
> View attachment 5660373
> View attachment 5660374
> View attachment 5660375
> View attachment 5660376
> View attachment 5660377
> View attachment 5660378


What color is the felt pico?  maybe you can do a pico collection. I’m obsessed.


----------



## cheshirekitten

880 said:


> OMG, happy birthday !!!!!!!!  ( my emoticon bar is still not working)
> 
> You are so gorgeous!
> 
> Hugs
> 
> ETA: @ThingumyPoppy, officially as per Lucien Pellat Finet, when I bought it from Barneys years ago, it was a Canadian or Japanese maple leaf lol


It is a Japanese maple leaf. I had a few in my front yard growing up. I remember we had to bring a leaf from our yard to class in middle school, and I decided to bring one of the Japanese maple leaves (it was still green due to it being spring). I had so many questions on where I got the marijuana leaf from that I quickly put it in the trash can and hurried to find a different leaf! Oh my God, the panic.


----------



## Chanelandco

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


You look gorgeous ! Happy birthday


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


Omg 59?!  You're kidding me, you look like you're in your 30s!  You look amazing!  Happiest birthday!!!


----------



## carlinha

Had a fabulous time in NYC, but I'm definitely happy to be back home (and not freezing)   

With my newest baby Lindy Nata GHW and beige nude Oasis sandals


----------



## MDNYC

carlinha said:


> Had a fabulous time in NYC, but I'm definitely happy to be back home (and not freezing)
> 
> With my newest baby Lindy Nata GHW and beige nude Oasis sandals
> View attachment 5660610
> 
> View attachment 5660611


Love your outfit. You look beautiful. I miss Pompano beach already.


----------



## carlinha

MDNYC said:


> Love your outfit. You look beautiful. I miss Pompano beach already.


Thank you so much!!  I hope you had a great time here.


----------



## Hillychristie

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


Happy birthday, you look beautiful


----------



## Bereal

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


Happy birthday!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

sf_newyorker said:


> _~•.•~
> 
> View attachment 5658453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658454
> 
> thankful
> 
> ~.•.~_​



LOVE this!


----------



## hermesgeek

Post-thanksgiving weekend pre-workout, grocery and brunch look. Bye to the calories and hello to my bleu marine box kelly retourne 32 that has been sitting on my closet for who knows how long. I just had to use it with my navy blue sweater this morning. I am very invested in the juxtaposition of box kelly and lululemon gear lol Happy Monday loves!


----------



## hers4eva

880 said:


> OMG, happy birthday !!!!!!!!  ( my emoticon bar is still not working)
> 
> You are so gorgeous!
> 
> Hugs
> 
> ETA: @ThingumyPoppy, officially as per Lucien Pellat Finet, when I bought it from Barneys years ago, it was a Canadian or Japanese maple leaf lol


@880 Are you typing on an iPad?
if so, turn iPad horizontal and remove any thing open to the far left and you should now see your forums emojis bar.


----------



## 880

hers4eva said:


> @880 Are you typing on an iPad?
> if so, turn iPad horizontal and remove any thing open to the far left and you should now see your forums emojis bar.


Thank you! Suddenly today everything works, but I will keep your advice in mind


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


WOW! You make 59 look amazing! Happy birthday!!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


Happy Birthday ! You’re glowing with joy and good health - here’s to many more celebrations, with a gorgeous B by your side ! Many happy returns


----------



## Ladybaga

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  59 looks FABULOUS on you! (I am a year behind you, so I hope I can look half as beautiful as YOU!)


----------



## Tonimichelle

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


Are you really sure you're 59??!! I just turned 51 and don't look anywhere near as young... Happy belated Birthday! (and do you have the secret for eternal youth you'd like to share? )


----------



## jenayb

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536



Happy birthday! You look absolutely amazing. Please share your secrets.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## haute okole

OMG!  I thank you so much @880, @loh, @maxroxxherhandbags, @cheshirekitten, @Chanelandco, @carlinha, @Hillychristie, @Bereal, @jimmyshoogirl, @WhyMrBabcock!, @Ladybaga, @Tonimichelle and @jenayb. Thank you to TPF for the hours of good reads and eye candy.  I wish I could say it is genetics but a lot of my gratitude goes to Dr. Bill Dorfman, our family dentist and my skin care gurus, Dr. Gail Humble, Dr. Ava Shamban’s RN Bernice Cohen.  But most of all, lots and lots of laughs with my beloved @880 almost on the daily and her CHOCOLATES and top notch sushi.  Plus one of my girls is out of her teens and both are obedient, sweet and healthy.  My hubby is kinda cool.  And HERMES!  Here’s my Hermes photo dump.


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> OMG!  I thank you so much @880, @loh, @maxroxxherhandbags, @cheshirekitten, @Chanelandco, @carlinha, @billychristie, @Bereal, @jimmyshoogirl, @WhyMrBabcock!, @Ladybaga, @Tonimichelle and @jenayb. Thank you to TPF for the hours of good reads and eye candy.  I wish I could say it is genetics but a lot of my gratitude goes to Dr. Bill Dorfman, our family dentist and my skin care gurus, Dr. Gail Humble, Dr. Ava Shamban’s RN Bernice Cohen.  But most of all, lots and lots of laughs with my beloved @880 almost on the daily and her CHOCOLATES and top notch sushi.  Plus one of my girls is out of her teens and both are obedient, sweet and healthy.  My hubby is kinda cool.  And HERMES!  Here’s my Hermes photo dump.
> 
> View attachment 5661715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661720


Girl, you are so gorgeous and sweet and kind with such fabulous and supportive family and the sweetest DH! Amazing pics of you in Venice! Of course, excellent taste in H goes without saying! Count me in as part of your mutual admiration society   

Hugs


----------



## tlamdang08

The fun 3 surf long pareo swimming  pool


----------



## Melow

haute okole said:


> OMG!  I thank you so much @880, @loh, @maxroxxherhandbags, @cheshirekitten, @Chanelandco, @carlinha, @Hillychristie, @Bereal, @jimmyshoogirl, @WhyMrBabcock!, @Ladybaga, @Tonimichelle and @jenayb. Thank you to TPF for the hours of good reads and eye candy.  I wish I could say it is genetics but a lot of my gratitude goes to Dr. Bill Dorfman, our family dentist and my skin care gurus, Dr. Gail Humble, Dr. Ava Shamban’s RN Bernice Cohen.  But most of all, lots and lots of laughs with my beloved @880 almost on the daily and her CHOCOLATES and top notch sushi.  Plus one of my girls is out of her teens and both are obedient, sweet and healthy.  My hubby is kinda cool.  And HERMES!  Here’s my Hermes photo dump.
> 
> View attachment 5661715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661720


Omg!!! Love love your lindy! Is it 26? And what color?


----------



## haute okole

Melow said:


> Omg!!! Love love your lindy! Is it 26? And what color?


It is a 26 Rose Pourpre and my workhorse beach bag.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_>> On automatic pilot with Hal these  work and non-work days >>



I think I need a new smallish gold bag
•_​


----------



## QuelleFromage

waiting for a plane with Garden Party PM in Gold and a hummingbird


----------



## pearlgrass

sf_newyorker said:


> _>> On automatic pilot with Hal these  work and non-work days >>
> 
> View attachment 5662099
> 
> I think I need a new smallish gold bag
> •_​



Always enjoy seeing your H action post with your cute pup


----------



## PrayersandPurses

QuelleFromage said:


> waiting for a plane with Garden Party PM in Gold and a hummingbird
> View attachment 5662295


Bon Voyage!


----------



## boo1689

Thanks to tpf for amazing friendship around the world !! Got to hangout with dearest robee again since we last met 10 years ago ~ let’s not wait another 10 for our next playdate


----------



## Hillychristie

Dinner with Ms Kelly and friends


----------



## hermesgeek

Still trying to get rid of those calories from all that pumpkin pie I had last week

Here’s my post-workout look with my Jypsiere 31


----------



## WingNut

haute okole said:


> Thankful for my favorite restaurant, my favorite shirt, my favorite purse and my family.  This is 59, yikes.
> 
> View attachment 5660535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660536


Love the shirt and the croc B, but most importantly you look amazing and Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

It’s an all Black Friday for me.


----------



## hermesgeek

Spontaneous trip to a friend’s cabin today so I decided on one color palette for the next couple days to make things easier; ecru for clothes and navy for bags. 

Hermès Herbag 50cm in bleu marine (I think?)
Hermès Kelly 32 box in bleu marine
Hermès Kelly en Perles twilly on Navy blue Celine Phantom luggage with orange glazing.

P.S. I’m not insane, I usually just travel with one handbag and a small rolling luggage for short trips but friends insisted on taking a relatively small chopper instead of driving so we could only bring what we could put on our lap/behind our legs. Might as well look chic while lugging these around


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

Catching up with a friend I haven't seen in ages, the fabulous @Mr Posh Spice ... in our standard H uniform 
My mini K - Gris Asphalte ostrich ghw
My heels - Eternite sandal

His mini K - SO Bleu Brume chevre PHW with saphir interior, longer strap
His sandals - Chypre






Assorted H, VCA and Cartier bling


----------



## Bdbunny

Out to see The Rockettes at Radio City Music Hall!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_.
Hello there (in Obi-Wan Kenobi voice).


It’s been a long time, MP-H. Let’s not wait another 3.5 months. 


_​_…​_


----------



## JeanGranger

carlinha said:


> Catching up with a friend I haven't seen in ages, the fabulous @Mr Posh Spice ... in our standard H uniform
> My mini K - Gris Asphalte ostrich ghw
> My heels - Eternite sandal
> 
> His mini K - SO Bleu Brume chevre PHW with saphir interior, longer strap
> His sandals - Chypre
> 
> View attachment 5664070
> 
> View attachment 5664073
> 
> 
> Assorted H, VCA and Cartier bling
> View attachment 5664071
> 
> View attachment 5664072


Fabulous! What length is his Kmini? 105 cm?


----------



## carlinha

JeanGranger said:


> Fabulous! What length is his Kmini? 105 cm?


Thank you!  Yes 105 cm


----------



## Hermezzy

QuelleFromage said:


> waiting for a plane with Garden Party PM in Gold and a hummingbird
> View attachment 5662295


Just stunning...as always, an exemplar of taste and elegance


----------



## shup

carlinha said:


> Catching up with a friend I haven't seen in ages, the fabulous @Mr Posh Spice ... in our standard H uniform
> My mini K - Gris Asphalte ostrich ghw
> My heels - Eternite sandal
> 
> His mini K - SO Bleu Brume chevre PHW with saphir interior, longer strap
> His sandals - Chypre
> 
> View attachment 5664070
> 
> View attachment 5664073
> 
> 
> Assorted H, VCA and Cartier bling
> View attachment 5664071
> 
> View attachment 5664072


May I ask what is the chain d Ancre bracelet under the full pave juc on the gentleman’s hand? Is that a pave piece too?


----------



## carlinha

shup said:


> May I ask what is the chain d Ancre bracelet under the full pave juc on the gentleman’s hand? Is that a pave piece too?


It is pave but it's not Hermes, it's Hoorsenbuhs... here's a better closeup pic, from top to bottom:
1. (He tried on) my H chain d'ancre enchainee pave RG bracelet
2 & 3. VCA
4. Hoorsenbuhs
5. Cartier

On the H, the links lay flat against your wrist while Hoorsenbuhs is not


----------



## Hermezzy

carlinha said:


> Catching up with a friend I haven't seen in ages, the fabulous @Mr Posh Spice ... in our standard H uniform
> My mini K - Gris Asphalte ostrich ghw
> My heels - Eternite sandal
> 
> His mini K - SO Bleu Brume chevre PHW with saphir interior, longer strap
> His sandals - Chypre
> 
> View attachment 5664070
> 
> View attachment 5664073
> 
> 
> Assorted H, VCA and Cartier bling
> View attachment 5664071
> 
> View attachment 5664072


Very intense...and mesmerizing.  You astound and entrance as always, dear!


----------



## couturequeen

Did a bit of damage


----------



## carlinha

Hermezzy said:


> Very intense...and mesmerizing.  You astound and entrance as always, dear!


You always have this way with words!  Thank you so much my dear!!


----------



## carlinha

couturequeen said:


> Did a bit of damage
> 
> View attachment 5664511


Great pic!  Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## 880

PrayersandPurses said:


> It’s an all Black Friday for me.
> View attachment 5663459


Love this look!


----------



## 880

@carlinha , So gorgeous! All of it! And, looks like a lot of fun too !


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> Love this look!


thank you @880


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## sf_newyorker

_From the chapters of The Still Newish Life With Dog
•..•



“Dog, meet Cat.”



“Dog, a word to the wise…”



“Let Cat set the tone.”



“Always.”
•..•_​


----------



## Tyler_JP

Brunch with my Bolide!


----------



## WingNut

PrayersandPurses said:


> It’s an all Black Friday for me.
> View attachment 5663459


Very sleek, love it!


----------



## DR2014

Tyler_JP said:


> Brunch with my Bolide!
> View attachment 5664793


Lovely!! Is that Bois de Rose??


----------



## Tyler_JP

DR2014 said:


> Lovely!! Is that Bois de Rose??


Thank you so much! It is actually Rubis.


----------



## speckle

What a lovely day in Central Park today, hugging my Bolide verso 31 Rose Sakura / Nata in the sun


----------



## Styleanyone

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the chapters of The Still Newish Life With Dog
> •..•
> 
> View attachment 5664779
> 
> “Dog, meet Cat.”
> 
> View attachment 5664781
> 
> “Dog, a word to the wise…”
> 
> View attachment 5664780
> 
> “Let Cat set the tone.”
> 
> View attachment 5664782
> 
> “Always.”
> •..•_​


Can you tell me what is the colorway of your scarf?


----------



## sf_newyorker

Styleanyone said:


> Can you tell me what is the colorway of your scarf?


Sure, here you go -


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @sf_newyorker. I haven’t seen this colorway yet. Very vivid colors. Thank you for posting it. Never know how many colorways per design until you see them.


----------



## shup

carlinha said:


> It is pave but it's not Hermes, it's Hoorsenbuhs... here's a better closeup pic, from top to bottom:
> 1. (He tried on) my H chain d'ancre enchainee pave RG bracelet
> 2 & 3. VCA
> 4. Hoorsenbuhs
> 5. Cartier
> 
> On the H, the links lay flat against your wrist while Hoorsenbuhs is not
> View attachment 5664490


Omg its so gorgeous! How secure do you find your H chain d’ancre— I’m still honestly scarred from losing a tennis bracelet earlier this year and have felt like I can only now be trusted with only love bracelets


----------



## carlinha

shup said:


> Omg its so gorgeous! How secure do you find your H chain d’ancre— I’m still honestly scarred from losing a tennis bracelet earlier this year and have felt like I can only now be trusted with only love bracelets


Omg I'm so sorry I would be scarred too.  The closure is super secure, there is a little hook, and then you push it in and hear/feel a click.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

WingNut said:


> Very sleek, love it!


Thanks so much @WingNut . My coat is 16 years old. I'm just happy it still fits


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tyler_JP said:


> Brunch with my Bolide!
> View attachment 5664793


You look amazing. Love the Bolide and your ring is also stunning


----------



## jenayb

It rained here all weekend so no baseball for the boys, but that freed me up for lunch and some holiday shopping with my gf.


----------



## carlinha

880 said:


> @carlinha , So gorgeous! All of it! And, looks like a lot of fun too !


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

nycsince2013 said:


> What a lovely day in Central Park today, hugging my Bolide verso 31 Rose Sakura / Nata in the sun
> View attachment 5664999


Gorgeous, love the pink!



jenayb said:


> It rained here all weekend so no baseball for the boys, but that freed me up for lunch and some holiday shopping with my gf.
> 
> View attachment 5665370
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665371


So chic, love the pop of color against your black/white outfit


----------



## carlinha

Casual vibes with my Mini Lindy Nata GHW and Chypre in natural.

Full disclosure, I used to think that Chypres were so fugly and did not get the hype about them AT ALL... now here we are 
Why does H do this to me, why???


----------



## boo1689

carlinha said:


> Catching up with a friend I haven't seen in ages, the fabulous @Mr Posh Spice ... in our standard H uniform
> My mini K - Gris Asphalte ostrich ghw
> My heels - Eternite sandal
> 
> His mini K - SO Bleu Brume chevre PHW with saphir interior, longer strap
> His sandals - Chypre
> 
> View attachment 5664070
> 
> View attachment 5664073
> 
> 
> Assorted H, VCA and Cartier bling
> View attachment 5664071
> 
> View attachment 5664072


Wave wave @Mr Posh Spice !!!!!! You 2 look drop dead gorgeous !


----------



## boo1689

Christmas is in the air !!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

A relaxed weekend with my Jypsiere in tow


----------



## Mariambagaholic

My love


----------



## mcwee

Maiden overseas trip for Kelly.


----------



## miss mitzi

jenayb said:


> It rained here all weekend so no baseball for the boys, but that freed me up for lunch and some holiday shopping with my gf.
> 
> View attachment 5665370
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665371


Gorgeous! 
May I ask what color is this?


----------



## lurketylurk

Switching out to my 24/24 29 in Rouge de Couer/piment. I nearly sent this bag back after trying it with the original strap because it was an appallingly bad length (whyyyy Hermes?) But I am so glad I gave it a shot with a different strap because now I love it!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Mariambagaholic said:


> My love
> View attachment 5665719


My love too I think!
Is this bag Raisin?...
If so its the shade of Raisin I love more blue than brown


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

lurketylurk said:


> Switching out to my 24/24 29 in Rouge de Couer/piment. I nearly sent this bag back after trying it with the original strap because it was an appallingly bad length (whyyyy Hermes?) But I am so glad I gave it a shot with a different strap because now I love it!
> View attachment 5666052


so agree about the strap the bag comes with..Its too thin and just a 'nothing' length.(and turned me right off buying the 29cm in fact)
This strap looks great with it.


----------



## lurketylurk

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> so agree about the strap the bag comes with..Its too thin and just a 'nothing' length.(and turned me right off buying the 29cm in fact)
> This strap looks great with it.


Thank you!  I was so pleased to find this strap on Rebag - I think it's a perfect color match.


----------



## jenayb

miss mitzi said:


> Gorgeous!
> May I ask what color is this?



Rose Extreme.


----------



## miss mitzi

jenayb said:


> Rose Extreme.


Wow! It isn’t as bright neon pink as I thought. I guessed that it was Framboise.
Thank you so much for sharing. ❤️
Love your outfit


----------



## Tonimichelle

Mariambagaholic said:


> My love
> View attachment 5665719


Oh that is gorgeous!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## shup

carlinha said:


> Omg I'm so sorry I would be scarred too.  The closure is super secure, there is a little hook, and then you push it in and hear/feel a click.


Awesome! I have never seen it in stock at my boutique and I haven’t attempted to order it so thank you for the info!!


----------



## Bereal

All dressed up to go to my favorite store. Ban island just doesn’t exist  I love these Kross training boots.. so comfortable and of course my 140 shawl


----------



## Mariambagaholic

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My love too I think!
> Is this bag Raisin?...
> If so its the shade of Raisin I love more blue than brown



yes it is raisin! one of my favorite colors


----------



## Xthgirl

Mariambagaholic said:


> yes it is raisin! one of my favorite colors


Ooh lovely color. Very close to rouge sellier which has always been on my list.


----------



## pearlgrass

jenayb said:


> It rained here all weekend so no baseball for the boys, but that freed me up for lunch and some holiday shopping with my gf.
> 
> View attachment 5665370
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665371



You look STUNNING! Love your outfit


----------



## pearlgrass

sf_newyorker said:


> _From the chapters of The Still Newish Life With Dog
> •..•
> 
> View attachment 5664779
> 
> “Dog, meet Cat.”
> 
> View attachment 5664781
> 
> “Dog, a word to the wise…”
> 
> View attachment 5664780
> 
> “Let Cat set the tone.”
> 
> View attachment 5664782
> 
> “Always.”
> •..•_​



Love both your scarf and pup! Super cute


----------



## Nibb

Bolide & bourbon


----------



## bagnut1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5666409
> 
> 
> Bolide & bourbon


omg fantastic!   specs please?


----------



## Ladybaga

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5666409
> 
> 
> Bolide & bourbon


Beautiful bag! When I first saw the pic, I thought the clochette was about to take a sip of that bourbon! Then I realized it was outside of the glass.


----------



## 7777777

sf_newyorker said:


> _.
> Hello there (in Obi-Wan Kenobi voice).
> View attachment 5664263
> 
> It’s been a long time, MP-H. Let’s not wait another 3.5 months.
> 
> View attachment 5664262
> _​_…​_


What color is this? Really like it.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> All dressed up to go to my favorite store. Ban island just doesn’t exist  I love these Kross training boots.. so comfortable and of course my 140 shawl
> 
> View attachment 5666263


You look great @Bereal. Really love your shawl


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> You look great @Bereal. Really love your shawl


Thank you …so sweet always ❤️❤️


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5666409
> 
> 
> Bolide & bourbon


Such a beautiful bag. Cheers to the Bolide


----------



## sf_newyorker

7777777 said:


> What color is this? Really like it.


Thanks! It’s Gris Meyer with Gold hardware.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5666409
> 
> 
> Bolide & bourbon


Love her sexy slouch!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

My Kelly visiting our new store last week. The stunning tiles and windows are original to the building, but cleaned up and restored by Hermès.


----------



## belgravia

Nibb said:


> View attachment 5666409
> 
> 
> Bolide & bourbon


I’m soooo missing my smooshy, slouchy bolide which has been at the spa for ages. I’m hoping to go collect it after the holidays. Gorgeous!


----------



## belgravia

Pamela Stylepop said:


> My Kelly visiting our new store last week. The stunning tiles and windows are original to the building, but cleaned up and restored by Hermès.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666673


Wow! How beautiful. Can I ask where this is?


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

belgravia said:


> Wow! How beautiful. Can I ask where this is?


Barcelona


----------



## Nibb

bagnut1 said:


> omg fantastic!   specs please?


Thank you! 2007 Clemence Etoupe 35.


Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful bag! When I first saw the pic, I thought the clochette was about to take a sip of that bourbon! Then I realized it was outside of the glass.


Thank you! You have to keep an eye on these bags around good hootch.


PrayersandPurses said:


> Such a beautiful bag. Cheers to the Bolide


Thank you! Salud!


Tonimichelle said:


> Love her sexy slouch!


Well said! She is a sexy beast.


belgravia said:


> I’m soooo missing my smooshy, slouchy bolide which has been at the spa for ages. I’m hoping to go collect it after the holidays. Gorgeous!


Thank you. Hopefully reunited quickly. Please post when you get your beauty back.


----------



## hokatie

Shopping with my lovely halzan


----------



## belgravia

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Barcelona


Too far for a day trip


----------



## Solday

Baby it’s cold outside
With my Kelly mini touch, saint germain boots and kelly belt)


----------



## hermesgeek

My most used kelly (sellier 32 epsom noir palladium hardware) and least used kelly (retourne 32 box noir gold hardware) battling out yesterday to be taken out for brunch and a day of shopping. They both fought hard but only one could win.


----------



## Helventara

A day out.  Tropical Faubourg and K32.


----------



## 336

Gave the cupboard a bit of a clean today


----------



## Elina0408

Saturday lunch with my Rouge H Box Kelly . English Garden scarf in the pic too


----------



## tinkerbell68

hermesgeek said:


> View attachment 5668506
> View attachment 5668507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most used kelly (sellier 32 epsom noir palladium hardware) and least used kelly (retourne 32 box noir gold hardware) battling out yesterday to be taken out for brunch and a day of shopping. They both fought hard but only one could win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668510


Love this whole look!


----------



## jen943

Rouge H nail enamel and my old Rivage sandals on this mild late autumn afternoon.


----------



## foonyy

MK join us on our wedding anniversary ❤️


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## hermesgeek

tinkerbell68 said:


> Love this whole look!


You’re so sweet, thank you! Zen and cozy as if I just came from a Japanese onsen or a week long yoga retreat was the look I was going for. If I can’t be it due to the holiday rush why not look it, right? Haha


----------



## ny.lon

A very different type of Hermes in Action.. one of those "wrong place, wrong time" events and now devastation


----------



## Prada Prince

Excuse me, has anyone seen a clowder of cats go by?


----------



## Bdbunny

Literally en route first class to Ban Island!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_~>>
On the road again on the holiday rounds with my kind of bag raincoat for the other bag_



Not pictured: 
the excitable puppy already anticipating forbidden food
<<~​


----------



## mcpro




----------



## spoiledjojoy

My b30 anemone 5 ft in height reference


----------



## Lilac_GG

"Snow day in London" kind of outfit


----------



## Friscalating

Lilac_GG said:


> "Snow day in London" kind of outfit
> View attachment 5669685


Stunning! May I ask what colour that is?


----------



## Lilac_GG

Friscalating said:


> Stunning! May I ask what colour that is?


It's Orange Poppy in Chèvre mysore


----------



## Friscalating

Lilac_GG said:


> It's Orange Poppy in Chèvre mysore


Such a deliciously uplifting shade


----------



## JavaJo

Line dancing at the office holday party, featuring H beret, Pop H earrings and belt… oh and Apple Watch x H


----------



## oshinex

ny.lon said:


> A very different type of Hermes in Action.. one of those "wrong place, wrong time" events and now devastation
> 
> View attachment 5669159


Oof, 
this can be repaired though!


----------



## WingNut

It's rare that I wear scarves (am a noob with the tying thing), but felt this Belles du Mexique fit my otherwise boring navy ensemble.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

WingNut said:


> It's rare that I wear scarves (am a noob with the tying thing), but felt this Belles du Mexique fit my otherwise boring navy ensemble.
> 
> View attachment 5669888


Looks lovely  ! A beautiful scarf elevates a simple outfit.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## fabdiva

JavaJo said:


> Line dancing at the office holday party, featuring H beret, Pop H earrings and belt… oh and Apple Watch x H
> 
> View attachment 5669818


Love that saddle bag!  I'm really thinking of getting one.  I just don't know what color to get.  That red is AWESOME!


----------



## JavaJo

fabdiva said:


> Love that saddle bag!  I'm really thinking of getting one.  I just don't know what color to get.  That red is AWESOME!


thanks!  got this back in 2018… truly is a work of art, and yet so practical… phone fits in the back pocket (this is a medium)


----------



## fabdiva

JavaJo said:


> thanks!  got this back in 2018… truly is a work of art, and yet so practical… phone fits in the back pocket (this is a medium)


Thanks so much for the feedback.  I've gone back and forth on it, mainly because I didn't want to buy a separate guitar strap that wasn't long enough or adjustable. But they now come with a shoulder strap, so I'm really trying to decide which one to get.  Yours is inspiring me big time!!


----------



## papertiger

*No chatting please  *


----------



## Bereal

All ready to go to the bank on a bright cold day .. wanted to wear something to cheer me up.. Birkin bleu Frida with the Kelly cadenas, chain d’ancre ring and of course my shawl


----------



## DrTr

Bereal said:


> All ready to go to the bank on a bright cold day .. wanted to wear something to cheer me up.. Birkin bleu Frida with the Kelly cadenas, chain d’ancre ring and of course my shawl


Just beautiful!!! You look lovely, and that B! Oh my - is that swift? What a stunner.  You’ve motivated me to get my bleu Frida evey out with a shawl to chase away the grays! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Chrismin

LouiseCPH said:


> Who says orange and white are only for the summer season? #Plume32


love your style!


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> Thanksgiving weekend
> sac a depeches 21; B35 custom gunmetal metallic and brushed PHW by @docride ; gold 25B sellier; ebene barenia picotin 18; B35 toile; H sample sale beige shirtdress; sample sale silver sneakers
> 
> brunello men’s sports coat and pants; issey miyake vest; Turnbull custom shirt with contrast cuffs ; MtM Corthay shoes;
> 
> dior charcoal leopard bar jacket, gaucho pnts, plaid vest; dior charcoal leopard print coat; 35B; vintage dead stock bill blass looped wool bolero; courreges knit top and pants; vintage dead stock donald brooks fringed coat; brunello pinstriped pants; TRR J. Mendel leather dress; wolford white shirt bodysuit;  dior slingbacks; chanel espadrille mules, Manolo suede heels, golden goose sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 5659829
> View attachment 5659830
> View attachment 5659831
> View attachment 5659832
> View attachment 5659836
> View attachment 5659837
> View attachment 5659838
> View attachment 5659839
> View attachment 5659840


lovea ll your looks but the last one black outfit, nude shoes --amazing...!!


----------



## am2022

Holiday is in the air ! Miss RP K25 !


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

am2022 said:


> Holiday is in the air ! Miss RP K25 !
> 
> View attachment 5670469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670470


you look lovely!
and your shoes are fabulous


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> All ready to go to the bank on a bright cold day .. wanted to wear something to cheer me up.. Birkin bleu Frida with the Kelly cadenas, chain d’ancre ring and of course my shawl
> 
> View attachment 5670385


Everything looks beautiful on you @Bereal


----------



## Bereal

DrTr said:


> Just beautiful!!! You look lovely, and that B! Oh my - is that swift? What a stunner.  You’ve motivated me to get my bleu Frida evey out with a shawl to chase away the grays! Thanks for sharing!!


Thanks so much! Yes Swift ..love that colour


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> Everything looks beautiful on you @Bereal


Awww you are always so kind


----------



## Bereal

am2022 said:


> Holiday is in the air ! Miss RP K25 !
> 
> View attachment 5670469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670470


Absolutely gorgeous both you and the bag


----------



## AlienaHermes

Bereal said:


> All ready to go to the bank on a bright cold day .. wanted to wear something to cheer me up.. Birkin bleu Frida with the Kelly cadenas, chain d’ancre ring and of course my shawl
> 
> View attachment 5670385


What a beautiful convo!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## DrTr

am2022 said:


> Holiday is in the air ! Miss RP K25 !
> 
> [


You look fabulous! Head to toe, and what a gorgeous K too


----------



## Solday

Short pause during christmas shopping


----------



## Xthgirl

Lilac_GG said:


> "Snow day in London" kind of outfit
> View attachment 5669685


The proportion of this size is so good on u. May we know your height for reference?


----------



## Lilac_GG

Xthgirl said:


> The proportion of this size is so good on u. May we know your height for reference?


Ah thank you! Sure, I'm 1m70 or 5"7 for reference.


----------



## fabdiva

Me and my B30. My most used bag, hands down.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fabdiva said:


> Me and my B30. My most used bag, hands down.
> 
> View attachment 5671939
> 
> 
> @
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671941


@fabdiva you both looks so pretty . This size looks so much better on you than on me.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

fabdiva said:


> Me and my B30. My most used bag, hands down.
> 
> View attachment 5671939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671941


You are truly a Fab Diva in these pics!
I must ask what is your lip colour in the first shot?
I LOVE it


----------



## fabdiva

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> You are truly a Fab Diva in these pics!
> I must ask what is your lip colour in the first shot?
> I LOVE it


Thanks so much.  The lip color is a liquid matte from Nars called Starwoman.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

fabdiva said:


> Thanks so much.  The lip color is a liquid matte from Nars called Starwoman.


Thank-you!
I'm off to find it tomorrow


----------



## DrTr

fabdiva said:


> Me and my B30. My most used bag, hands down.
> 
> View attachment 5671939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671941


You look gorgeous and do you ever rock that beautiful B! Like all the ways you styled it and I like your boots too. My 30 is my most used size too  thanks for sharing


----------



## jenayb

Few from last week at the Cartier holiday party with B25.


----------



## fabdiva

DrTr said:


> You look gorgeous and do you ever rock that beautiful B! Like all the ways you styled it and I like your boots too. My 30 is my most used size too  thanks for sharing


Thank you so much.  Those boots are everything!!


----------



## fabdiva

PrayersandPurses said:


> @fabdiva you both looks so pretty . This size looks so much better on you than on me.


Thank you!  I love the size.  I don't think I'll ever get another size.


----------



## Mapoon

Heading out to dinner after 7.5 long days of iso and finally testing negative!


----------



## Tempo

jenayb said:


> Few from last week at the Cartier holiday party with B25.
> 
> View attachment 5672252
> 
> View attachment 5672253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672254


Drop dead gorgeous! You absolutely killed it! The bag is just the icing on the cake!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## yenniemc

Spent a rainy day inside the mall. Loving the festive spirit in this mall!


----------



## Prada Prince

Moseying about in Harrods…


----------



## tlamdang08

At the funeral today


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Prada Prince said:


> Moseying about in Harrods…
> 
> View attachment 5673047
> View attachment 5673048


@Prada Prince I love your sweater. It made me laugh. You wear it well


----------



## DR2014

Going out to dinner and someone didn’t want to be left behind!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DR2014 said:


> Going out to dinner and someone didn’t want to be left behind!!
> 
> View attachment 5673103


So beautiful  That's box leather right?


----------



## loh

Prada Prince said:


> Moseying about in Harrods…
> 
> View attachment 5673047
> View attachment 5673048





DR2014 said:


> Going out to dinner and someone didn’t want to be left behind!!
> 
> View attachment 5673103



Beautiful B's in both, but sorry, the non-H items in these pictures steal the show!!  Love it!  

Ooh, what if we put the sweater on kitty.  Now that would be a riot!


----------



## DR2014

PrayersandPurses said:


> So beautiful  That's box leather right?


Yes it is. Now it has a new scratch or two, ha ha.


loh said:


> Beautiful B's in both, but sorry, the non-H items in these pictures steal the show!!  Love it!
> 
> Ooh, what if we put the sweater on kitty.  Now that would be a riot!


I wonder if it comes in her size, lol!!


----------



## deltalady

K35 out for last minute Christmas shopping


----------



## angie82

24 / 24 is such an easy bag to carry.


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> Going out to dinner and someone didn’t want to be left behind!!
> 
> View attachment 5673103


Cannot decide which is more beautiful


----------



## sf_newyorker

_•!•



A last minute visit to H because…



H_

​_has



me_



_like



THIS

!•!_​


----------



## Book Worm

sf_newyorker said:


> _•!•
> 
> View attachment 5673488
> 
> A last minute visit to H because…
> 
> View attachment 5673490
> 
> H_​View attachment 5673492​
> _has
> 
> View attachment 5673491
> 
> me_
> 
> View attachment 5673493
> 
> _like
> 
> View attachment 5673489
> 
> THIS
> 
> !•!_​


Likes Hermes, Yoda too?


----------



## Elly_N

Church outfit 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Holiday party outfit


----------



## 880

fabdiva said:


> Me and my B30. My most used bag, hands down.
> 
> View attachment 5671939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671941


Love your B30 and boots. but what really caught  my eye the most was your fabulous smile 

@DR2014 , I agree with @nymeria , not sure which is more stunning, your furry companion or your box Birkin!

my very sturdy felt picotin at the stone yard; deciding on swatches; and at Burgers and Bourbon, with bison burger and trio of fries, Deer Valley, Utah


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## shup

angie82 said:


> 24 / 24 is such an easy bag to carry.
> View attachment 5673297


Is this bleu France? I can’t decide if I would want to put lime or this color on my wishlist


----------



## deltalady

Brunch with my K35 and Kelly belt


----------



## DR2014

Elly_N said:


> Church outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673548
> 
> 
> Holiday party outfit
> View attachment 5673549


Love your style!


----------



## Elly_N

DR2014 said:


> Love your style!


Thank you so much ☺️


----------



## ladyet

fabdiva said:


> Me and my B30. My most used bag, hands down.
> 
> View attachment 5671939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671940
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671941


fab fab fabbbbb


----------



## tinkerbell68

deltalady said:


> Brunch with my K35 and Kelly belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673576


Love this entire look!


----------



## 880

jenayb said:


> Few from last week at the Cartier holiday party with B25.
> 
> View attachment 5672252
> 
> View attachment 5672253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672254



You are so gorgeous! But where is the car lol (darn emoticon bar isn’t working)


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> You are so gorgeous! But where is the car lol (darn emoticon bar isn’t working)


  

Thank you, my sweetest friend!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jenayb said:


> Thank you, my sweetest friend!!


I remember an action shot you took, Is it a Lamborghini ?


----------



## jenayb

PrayersandPurses said:


> I remember an action shot you took, Is it a Lamborghini ?


----------



## deltalady

tinkerbell68 said:


> Love this entire look!



Thank you!!


----------



## angie82

shup said:


> Is this bleu France? I can’t decide if I would want to put lime or this color on my wishlist


Yes.  It is bleu France and is easier to wear than I initially thought.


----------



## Purseloco

tinkerbell68 said:


> Love this entire look!


Yes! Gorgeous!!


----------



## keirii

k28 etoupe ^_^


----------



## carlinha

jenayb said:


> Few from last week at the Cartier holiday party with B25.
> 
> View attachment 5672252
> 
> View attachment 5672253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672254


Perfection


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

Actual footage of me praying to the H gods for amazing bags for 2023 



I think this is my most under the radar H bag, black swift K25 GHW.  I don't use her much, but so glad I have her in my collection!  Paired with my natural Chypre for a casual day with my DD at the science center/aquarium


----------



## allanrvj

carlinha said:


> Actual footage of me praying to the H gods for amazing bags for 2023
> View attachment 5673843
> 
> 
> I think this is my most under the radar H bag, black swift K25 GHW.  I don't use her much, but so glad I have her in my collection!  Paired with my natural Chypre for a casual day with my DD at the science center/aquarium
> View attachment 5673844
> View attachment 5673845
> View attachment 5673846
> View attachment 5673847


St. Carlinha, pray for us


----------



## carlinha

allanrvj said:


> St. Carlinha, pray for us


A la Oprah:
You get a bag, you get a bag, you get a bag, you get a bag....


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> Perfection



Thanks, gf!


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> Actual footage of me praying to the H gods for amazing bags for 2023
> View attachment 5673843
> 
> 
> I think this is my most under the radar H bag, black swift K25 GHW.  I don't use her much, but so glad I have her in my collection!  Paired with my natural Chypre for a casual day with my DD at the science center/aquarium
> View attachment 5673844
> View attachment 5673845
> View attachment 5673846
> View attachment 5673847



Yes, definitely pray for us!  

You look great and I agree - that K25 is perfect!


----------



## theclassic

tonkamama said:


> Recent action shots with my Hermes.
> Pic 1: Black Birkin 30, it’s 7 or 8 years old, still in perfect shape. Enid sandals.
> Pic 2: Craie Birkin 25, H sandals (old season).  Love size 25 for daily use.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598447


I LOVE your style! Would you mind sharing your opinion on how your Enid sandals fit? I am a 37 in most H shoes (38 in Chypre) and unsure what size to order. TIA


----------



## Hermezzy

carlinha said:


> Actual footage of me praying to the H gods for amazing bags for 2023
> View attachment 5673843
> 
> 
> I think this is my most under the radar H bag, black swift K25 GHW.  I don't use her much, but so glad I have her in my collection!  Paired with my natural Chypre for a casual day with my DD at the science center/aquarium
> View attachment 5673844
> View attachment 5673845
> View attachment 5673846
> View attachment 5673847


Radiant, effortless, and mesmerizing.  You wear it so effectively.  Thank you for being a continual source of inspiration, dear!


----------



## tonkamama

View attachment 5674565



theclassic said:


> I LOVE your style! Would you mind sharing your opinion on how your Enid sandals fit? I am a 37 in most H shoes (38 in Chypre) and unsure what size to order. TIA


Thank you dear , I will go with Chypre sizing.


----------



## tonkamama

KTG wallet with strap, my most favorite little crossbody bag to use daily …. it fits everything I needed (including a cellphone).
Jumping boots in swift skin.


----------



## diane278

It’s cold outside but I still ventured out….all the way to the grocery store….


----------



## diane278

oops.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

diane278 said:


> View attachment 5675537


Love the whole look. And that strap makes your bag so unique


----------



## bernpl

Caviar/champagne and shopping for my bday on her first trip/action out. Couldn’t take the H game and ended up getting her from a reseller for my birthday/early Xmas. Baby B for B (me).


----------



## boo1689

Holiday party in my fav H dancing shoes and mom’s fav GM ~


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

bernpl said:


> Caviar/champagne and shopping for my bday on her first trip/action out. Couldn’t take the H game and ended up getting her from a reseller for my birthday/early Xmas. Baby B for B (me).
> 
> View attachment 5675875


Absolutely beautiful.  What a wonderful birthday! Happy birthday!!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

deltalady said:


> Brunch with my K35 and Kelly belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673576


Ooo love this whole look, the 35 looks perfect on you!


----------



## jese1988

Off for ski holidays in Swiss Alps.


----------



## Bdbunny

You would think being thousands of miles away would keep me from shopping… but I managed to get a pair of sandals by text today!   So much for ban island!! My leopard pouch chillaxing on the beach with me. I also realized on this trip I need more beachy Hermes stuff LOL!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bernpl said:


> Caviar/champagne and shopping for my bday on her first trip/action out. Couldn’t take the H game and ended up getting her from a reseller for my birthday/early Xmas. Baby B for B (me).
> 
> View attachment 5675875


Ahhhh congrats! What a beauty!! Happy birthday again lol! I can’t wait to take mine out for its first trip!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Bdbunny said:


> You would think being thousands of miles away would keep me from shopping… but I managed to get a pair of sandals by text today!   So much for ban island!! My leopard pouch chillaxing on the beach with me. I also realized on this trip I need more beachy Hermes stuff LOL!
> 
> View attachment 5675950


Costa Rica totally counts as an island so at least you tried to be banned, right?!  That should count for something!


----------



## tinkerbell68

I had to warm up from the inside out


----------



## step2005

Last minute gifts shopping. Happy holidays!


----------



## grismouette

@ the beach with my mini kelly and jin et leo beach towel


I love this towel so much. I picked this cw over a few options and was surprised with the mk right after. Was it fate, or did picking this Jin et Leo colorway unlock the tricolor combo for me??


----------



## VcaHaddict

Rose lipstick and cosmographia shawl with rose magenta nail polish


----------



## BB8

tonkamama said:


> KTG wallet with strap, my most favorite little crossbody bag to use daily …. it fits everything I needed (including a cellphone).
> Jumping boots in swift skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675252


Your style is just so chic in all of your shots,love it! The boots look like they were made for you. May I ask how tall you are and whether these are the shorter model or regular?


----------



## lurketylurk

About to brave the frigid temps for some last minute errands


----------



## deltalady

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Ooo love this whole look, the 35 looks perfect on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## Brigitte031

VcaHaddict said:


> Rose lipstick and cosmographia shawl with rose magenta nail polish
> 
> View attachment 5676437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676439


Wowow stunning! What leather is this?


----------



## sf_newyorker

_.~*•



watching
*


waiting
*


and, finally
*
*


* happy holidays*

•*~._​


----------



## VcaHaddict

Brigitte031 said:


> Wowow stunning! What leather is this?


Thank you! It’s chevre


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## tonkamama

BB8 said:


> Your style is just so chic in all of your shots,love it! The boots look like they were made for you. May I ask how tall you are and whether these are the shorter model or regular?


Thank you dear, I am 5’7” and these boots are regular fit.


----------



## Bdbunny

Ok… so I strayed and got the Prada triangle bag! Posting here because the green goes perfectly with my Hermes shawl, and wearing the St Germaine boots today!


----------



## Bdbunny

Bdbunny said:


> Ok… so I strayed and got the Prada triangle bag! Posting here because the green goes perfectly with my Hermes shawl, and wearing the St Germaine boots today!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bdbunny said:


> View attachment 5676911


That is such an interesting purse. I have never ever seen a triangle purse before. Love your shawl and your ring


----------



## weibandy

Holiday cocktail.  enjoy the moment and Happy Holidays!


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## misspakie

Got to wear my pink fuzzy orans and mini Kelly in Hawaii last week. Now back to NY, so those orans will go back into hiding


----------



## Helventara

Out for coffee on Christmas.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Happy Holidays from our family to yours!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes at Christmas lunch, with warmest regards from periogirl and family.


----------



## carlinha

Hubby... Winter in Florida


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> View attachment 5677536
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays from our family to yours!


The cutest family !! So happy for you dear !!!!!!


----------



## gatorpooh

My hubby loves to take pics before I'm ready 
Out with my B30 and jumping boots on this beautiful Florida day


----------



## loh

Getting ready to visit family.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Taking in the surroundings with my new Kelly doll.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## JadeFor3st

boo1689 said:


> The cutest family !! So happy for you dear !!!!!!


Thank you my dear. It will be your turn soon.


----------



## sf_newyorker

_~•*•~


Blooming NorCal smiles with family 
I don’t want to head back East just yet
.~._​


----------



## DR2014

Elly_N said:


> Church outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5673548
> 
> 
> Holiday party outfit
> View attachment 5673549


Hi @Elly_N !! I love your cute Birkin. Would you mind sharing the details? It looks like a 25cm? And is it a blue or a grey? Thank you!!


----------



## Elina0408

Happy Hollidays guys! At Claridges for our Festive Afternoon tea  with DD


----------



## carlinha

Festive for the holidays... had to bring out Ms. Rouge Casaque (chèvre K25 BGHW) 

I hope everyone is having a lovely holiday season!


----------



## Bdbunny

carlinha said:


> Festive for the holidays... had to bring out Ms. Rouge Casaque (chèvre K25 BGHW)
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely holiday season!
> 
> View attachment 5679019


You and Ms Rouge Casaque are both gorgeous! Love the malachite Alhambra pendant too!


----------



## Bdbunny

Bringing out my new C24 and frilly top to visit the boutique!


----------



## Elly_N

DR2014 said:


> Hi @Elly_N !! I love your cute Birkin. Would you mind sharing the details? It looks like a 25cm? And is it a blue or a grey? Thank you!!


Thank you! It’s a B25 Gris Etain togo RGHW. The color changes in different lighting ☺️


----------



## lishukha

First overseas trip for my B30 and I couldn’t have been happier to be shopping around in Edinburg with her.


----------



## jssl1688

Wishing everyone a beautiful holiday season!


----------



## 880

Try to stay warm this week 

K25 sellier, Bleu orage, ghw;
 deadstock Donald brooks fringe coat, chanel leggings, turtleneck sweater and cardigan*, from 2021 ski, sale 2022
chanel cashmere cardigan, courreges short sleeved turtleneck and painters pants, chanel ballet flats
chanel boucle shearling coat, leggings, nylon patent combat boots
30B, etoupe, phw; brunello metallic shearling, pinstriped pants, Hermes cardigan, sneakers

vuori knit cap — one of my favorite things — a freebie last year
also hestra leather ski mittens - mittens are a revelation to me 
bi color buffalo horn glasses, morganthal Frederic’s

*last pic


----------



## carlinha

Bdbunny said:


> You and Ms Rouge Casaque are both gorgeous! Love the malachite Alhambra pendant too!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## carlinha

Bdbunny said:


> Bringing out my new C24 and frilly top to visit the boutique!
> 
> View attachment 5679056


Love it!


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> Try to stay warm this week
> 
> K25 sellier, Bleu orage, ghw;
> deadstock Donald brooks fringe coat, chanel leggings, turtleneck sweater and cardigan*, from 2021 ski, sale 2022
> chanel cashmere cardigan, courreges short sleeved turtleneck and painters pants, chanel ballet flats
> chanel boucle shearling coat, leggings, nylon patent combat boots
> 30B, etoupe, phw; brunello metallic shearling, pinstriped pants, Hermes cardigan, sneakers
> 
> vuori knit cap — one of my favorite things — a freebie last year
> also hestra leather ski mittens - mittens are a revelation to me
> bi color buffalo horn glasses, morganthal Frederic’s
> 
> *last pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679253
> View attachment 5679254
> View attachment 5679255
> View attachment 5679256
> View attachment 5679257
> View attachment 5679259
> View attachment 5679266


Love these ‘looks’ but the Brunello shearling with the beanie and B…so awesome!


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> Love these ‘looks’ but the Brunello shearling with the beanie and B…so awesome!


Thank you! I hope you are warm and dry out west!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## CaraCara15

880 said:


> Try to stay warm this week
> 
> K25 sellier, Bleu orage, ghw;
> deadstock Donald brooks fringe coat, chanel leggings, turtleneck sweater and cardigan*, from 2021 ski, sale 2022
> chanel cashmere cardigan, courreges short sleeved turtleneck and painters pants, chanel ballet flats
> chanel boucle shearling coat, leggings, nylon patent combat boots
> 30B, etoupe, phw; brunello metallic shearling, pinstriped pants, Hermes cardigan, sneakers
> 
> vuori knit cap — one of my favorite things — a freebie last year
> also hestra leather ski mittens - mittens are a revelation to me
> bi color buffalo horn glasses, morganthal Frederic’s
> 
> *last pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679253
> View attachment 5679254
> View attachment 5679255
> View attachment 5679256
> View attachment 5679257
> View attachment 5679259
> View attachment 5679266


That bleu orage is gorgeous. Perfect combo of chic/understated. ❤️


----------



## Prada Prince

Unboxing my new Mini Lindy in Lime, Clemence PHW.


----------



## carlinha

Prada Prince said:


> Unboxing my new Mini Lindy in Lime, Clemence PHW.
> 
> View attachment 5679463


omg IN LOVE!!!!  congrats!!!  lime is one of my fave colors ever!!!  wear in good health!  happy holidays!


----------



## BB8

tonkamama said:


> Thank you dear, I am 5’7” and these boots are regular fit.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Ladybaga

carlinha said:


> Festive for the holidays... had to bring out Ms. Rouge Casaque (chèvre K25 BGHW)
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely holiday season!
> 
> View attachment 5679019


Beautiful Carlinha in green!!! (with a nice little pop of red!) Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## speckle

Everyone looks so fabulous! Here is my action shot - pairing Grand Theatre Nouveau shawl with Rose Sakura bolide 31 and a couple of soft colored twillies 

Covering my bump with an oversized wool coat


----------



## PrayersandPurses

speckle said:


> Everyone looks so fabulous! Here is my action shot - pairing Grand Theatre Nouveau shawl with Rose Sakura bolide 31 and a couple of soft colored twillies
> 
> Covering my bump with an oversized wool coat
> View attachment 5680215


It looks beautiful with your scarf


----------



## speckle

PrayersandPurses said:


> It looks beautiful with your scarf


These colors make me so happy. You are so kind, hope you had a nice holidays and a great new years!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

speckle said:


> These colors make me so happy. You are so kind, hope you had a nice holidays and a great new years!


Thank you. Happy New Year


----------



## in_mybag

PrayersandPurses said:


> It looks beautiful with your scarf



The 31 looks great on you!  May I ask how tall you are?  I would love a Bolide but not sure if 27 or 31 would fit me better.  The biggest H bag I own is GP30.


----------



## WingNut

carlinha said:


> Festive for the holidays... had to bring out Ms. Rouge Casaque (chèvre K25 BGHW)
> 
> I hope everyone is having a lovely holiday season!
> 
> View attachment 5679019


Such a perfect holiday outfit.....I love everything about your look!


----------



## speckle

in_mybag said:


> The 31 looks great on you!  May I ask how tall you are?  I would love a Bolide but not sure if 27 or 31 would fit me better.  The biggest H bag I own is GP30.


Do it! I’m 5’4 or 163cm. Surprising it doesn’t fit a lot, I carry a book, a pouch with lip oil, compact, lip balm. Foldable shopping bag (to carry the bag in for when it rains unexpectedly), my small compact wallet and my iPhone 14. Sometimes I throw in my chanel sunglasses case on top of everything. The bag itself is very light and easy to get things out because it opens wide. However the handles get in the way sometimes when trying to zip / unzip. I love this bag so much


----------



## COCOLUVR

I was going to switch out my bag today but it’s raining. Will have to wait for an action shot outside. Finally reached my Hermes boxes after clearing out some other purse boxes. Kids got to all my Chanel boxes. LOL


----------



## PrayersandPurses

COCOLUVR said:


> I was going to switch out my bag today but it’s raining. Will have to wait for an action shot outside. Finally reached my Hermes boxes after clearing out some other purse boxes. Kids got to all my Chanel boxes. LOL
> 
> View attachment 5680323


Your Birkin is stunning  and love Kermit the Frog and his buddy


----------



## in_mybag

speckle said:


> Do it! I’m 5’4 or 163cm. Surprising it doesn’t fit a lot, I carry a book, a pouch with lip oil, compact, lip balm. Foldable shopping bag (to carry the bag in for when it rains unexpectedly), my small compact wallet and my iPhone 14. Sometimes I throw in my chanel sunglasses case on top of everything. The bag itself is very light and easy to get things out because it opens wide. However the handles get in the way sometimes when trying to zip / unzip. I love this bag so much


Thank you for the insight!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## Helventara

First time taking my Kelly 32 for a long overseas trip and really getting acquainted with the bag. One key lesson for me is that this bag is excellent to use without the shoulder strap: to navigate the lock, I cradle it in the crook of my arm and open the bag. However, I cheat by securing the sangles beneath the flaps for easy access. Strap was annoying.

Second, K32 is really good dressed-up (with girly sarong and sandals) or casual (cargo pants and converse). The size is a good compromise between travel (passport, big wallet, small cosmetic bag, shawl, ipad) and daily use. I had to get my husband to carry my book for me, which wasn’t ideal. But it was a compromise. 

I am 163cm for reference and K32 isn’t big to me.


----------



## Tyler_JP

@COCOLUVR - Your Birkin is absolutely gorgeous, and I have that same Jiji plush!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Tyler_JP said:


> @COCOLUVR - Your Birkin is absolutely gorgeous, and I have that same Jiji plush!


Still waiting on Kiki to make my delivery from Mr H.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mmvv22

Helventara said:


> First time taking my Kelly 32 for a long overseas trip and really getting acquainted with the bag. One key lesson for me is that this bag is excellent to use without the shoulder strap: to navigate the lock, I cradle it in the crook of my arm and open the bag. However, I cheat by securing the sangles beneath the flaps for easy access. Strap was annoying.
> 
> Second, K32 is really good dressed-up (with girly sarong and sandals) or casual (cargo pants and converse). The size is a good compromise between travel (passport, big wallet, small cosmetic bag, shawl, ipad) and daily use. I had to get my husband to carry my book for me, which wasn’t ideal. But it was a compromise.
> 
> I am 163cm for reference and K32 isn’t big to me.
> 
> View attachment 5680715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680716


I love how you style your Kelly in both casual and elegant looks. I’ve been thinking about getting my first H quota bag and couldn’t decide between Birkin or Kelly. Now I think I know Kelly will be more suiting my style because I dress casual/sporty most of the time.


----------



## Frivole88

Celebrating the new year with my B30, H sweater and kelly belt


----------



## angie82

A Happy Y2023 to Everyone!


----------



## Prada Prince

Happy New Year 2023 everyone! Wishing you the very best of health, happiness and Hermes!

Debuting my new Lime Mini Lindy on New Year’s Eve…


----------



## yoshikitty

angie82 said:


> A Happy Y2023 to Everyone!
> View attachment 5681327
> View attachment 5681329


Happy 2023! what is the colour of your K? It looks stunning!


----------



## angie82

yoshikitty said:


> Happy 2023! what is the colour of your K? It looks stunning!


The color is blue encre.  A blue with a slight purple tone.  Thank you.


----------



## Hillychristie

Happy New Year and many blessings in the year to come, tpf


----------



## 880

Helventara said:


> First time taking my Kelly 32 for a long overseas trip and really getting acquainted with the bag. One key lesson for me is that this bag is excellent to use without the shoulder strap: to navigate the lock, I cradle it in the crook of my arm and open the bag. However, I cheat by securing the sangles beneath the flaps for easy access. Strap was annoying.
> 
> Second, K32 is really good dressed-up (with girly sarong and sandals) or casual (cargo pants and converse). The size is a good compromise between travel (passport, big wallet, small cosmetic bag, shawl, ipad) and daily use. I had to get my husband to carry my book for me, which wasn’t ideal. But it was a compromise.
> 
> I am 163cm for reference and K32 isn’t big to me.
> 
> View attachment 5680715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680716


You look amazing! I prefer carrying mine by the handle and strap in the same way 

@Hillychristie , you look great! we’re twins on the B25 sellier and sandals ! I love that bag and 
am so happy you got it


----------



## Hillychristie

880 said:


> You look amazing! I prefer carrying mine by the handle and strap in the same way
> 
> @Hillychristie , you look great! we’re twins on the B25 sellier and sandals ! I love that bag and
> am so happy you got it


Thank you .... so glad we're twinning on the B25 sellier


----------



## sf_newyorker

_^•^


Wishing you a brand new year filled with
Happy and Humorous 
stories to tell 
•^•_​


----------



## tadhana

Debated on which bag to wear… which one did I choose?  Nada….was raining really hard and had to change the entire outfit. Lol 
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## charlottawill

tadhana said:


> Debated on which bag to wear… which one did I choose?  Nada….was raining really hard and had to change the entire outfit. Lol
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5681556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5681557


Can I ask where your jacket is from? I'm a jeans person and often feel underdressed when I see some of the beautiful outfits on tPF, but your jacket really elevates your look.


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## carlinha

Helventara said:


> First time taking my Kelly 32 for a long overseas trip and really getting acquainted with the bag. One key lesson for me is that this bag is excellent to use without the shoulder strap: to navigate the lock, I cradle it in the crook of my arm and open the bag. However, I cheat by securing the sangles beneath the flaps for easy access. Strap was annoying.
> 
> Second, K32 is really good dressed-up (with girly sarong and sandals) or casual (cargo pants and converse). The size is a good compromise between travel (passport, big wallet, small cosmetic bag, shawl, ipad) and daily use. I had to get my husband to carry my book for me, which wasn’t ideal. But it was a compromise.
> 
> I am 163cm for reference and K32 isn’t big to me.
> 
> View attachment 5680715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680716


You look beautiful and I agree that K32 is a great travel bag size!  I'm 5'2" and don't find it too big on me at all.


----------



## carlinha

Everyone looks fantastic!!!

I had to wear polka dots on NYE of course... in the Filipino culture, wearing polka dots signifies prosperity and fortune, an auspicious start for the new year.

Wishing you all a blessed and healthy New Year! 

(Rouge Casaque chevre K25 SO with longer strap and H belt)


----------



## WestieHermes

your bag is amazing! may I know specs please?


periogirl28 said:


> Hermes at Christmas lunch, with warmest regards from periogirl and family.
> 
> View attachment 5677611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677612
> 
> 
> your bag is amazing! may I know specs please?


----------



## peppermint_tea

sf_newyorker said:


> _^•^
> View attachment 5681555
> 
> Wishing you a brand new year filled with
> Happy and Humorous
> stories to tell
> •^•_​


LOL! The wee wee pad backdrop XD


----------



## periogirl28

WestieHermes said:


> your bag is amazing! may I know specs please?


Thank you kindly. It's a 1977 Rouge Hermes Box Constance 23. Single gusset with a back pocket and GHW. When I found it, the original mirror was already missing.


----------



## jenayb

carlinha said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!!!
> 
> I had to wear polka dots on NYE of course... in the Filipino culture, wearing polka dots signifies prosperity and fortune, an auspicious start for the new year.
> 
> Wishing you all a blessed and healthy New Year!
> 
> (Rouge Casaque chevre K25 SO with longer strap and H belt)
> 
> View attachment 5681608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5681610



Happy New Year! Love your outfit and your two little sweeties.


----------



## periogirl28

My Hermes in Action at the very start of 2023, Passifolia and Carnets d'Equateur for New Year's Eve at home. Happy 2023!


----------



## periogirl28

On the first day of the year I wear Pantone's Colour of the Year. Out to a family birthday dinner in an old Hermes dress, sandals and Mini Roulis in Violine Ostrich.


----------



## carlinha

jenayb said:


> Happy New Year! Love your outfit and your two little sweeties.


Thank you so much!  Happy New Year to you and your family too! 



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5681742
> 
> On the first day of the year I wear Pantone's Colour of the Year. Out to a family birthday dinner in an old Hermes dress, sandals and Mini Roulis in Violine Ostrich.


This is amazing, love love love!!!


----------



## allanrvj

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5681742
> 
> On the first day of the year I wear Pantone's Colour of the Year. Out to a family birthday dinner in an old Hermes dress, sandals and Mini Roulis in Violine Ostrich.


happy birthday!


----------



## GloWW0rM

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5681742
> 
> On the first day of the year I wear Pantone's Colour of the Year. Out to a family birthday dinner in an old Hermes dress, sandals and Mini Roulis in Violine Ostrich.


Happy birthday! Looking great.


----------



## periogirl28

GloWW0rM said:


> Happy birthday! Looking great.


Oh thank you but it's not my birthday.


----------



## periogirl28

allanrvj said:


> happy birthday!


Oh dear thanks but it's not my birthday, family member's.


----------



## Tempo

This is me and my K32 in a BV store. The only alternative here after Hermes was closed today - lol!


----------



## GloWW0rM

periogirl28 said:


> Oh thank you but it's not my birthday.


Oh haha I misread your post! You get to have a birthday twice this year then


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here*: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe *and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY*


----------



## periogirl28

GloWW0rM said:


> Oh haha I misread your post! You get to have a birthday twice this year then


Thanks! That means double birthday presents then.


----------



## kerebear

Waiting while my car gets serviced. Wearing Day Sneakers and Evelyne TPM with Rose Texas Bastia peeking through lol


----------



## NervousNellie

Road-trip with this beauty!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

NervousNellie said:


> Road-trip with this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5682134


What a gorgeous color- is it Bordeaux ?


----------



## hers4eva

tadhana said:


> Debated on which bag to wear… which one did I choose?  Nada….was raining really hard and had to change the entire outfit. Lol
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5681556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5681557


What’s the name of your shoes and are they extremely comfy wearing them all day long?  I love them with your jeans!


----------



## boo1689

Family lunch to celebrate the new year~ purse code was H


----------



## carlinha

Noooooo Mama! Not another pair of Chypre! 

Presenting Rose Aphrodite! I'm in love!! I need outfit ideas!


----------



## Ladybaga

carlinha said:


> Everyone looks fantastic!!!
> 
> I had to wear polka dots on NYE of course... in the Filipino culture, wearing polka dots signifies prosperity and fortune, an auspicious start for the new year.
> 
> Wishing you all a blessed and healthy New Year!
> 
> (Rouge Casaque chevre K25 SO with longer strap and H belt)
> 
> View attachment 5681608
> 
> 
> View attachment 5681610


BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## tadhana

charlottawill said:


> Can I ask where your jacket is from? I'm a jeans person and often feel underdressed when I see some of the beautiful outfits on tPF, but your jacket really elevates your look.


Thank you! Wish I can provide some details but this jacket was a gift from my sister-in-law. I would love to buy more but it has no tags. Sorry, can’t identify where it’s from.



hers4eva said:


> What’s the name of your shoes and are they extremely comfy wearing them all day long?  I love them with your jeans!



Thank you! This is the trip espadrilles. My absolute favorite shoe from Hermes.  No break in period, very comfortable, just perfect!


----------



## NervousNellie

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> What a gorgeous color- is it Bordeaux ?


Rouge Sellier in Togo!


----------



## hermesgeek

carlinha said:


> Noooooo Mama! Not another pair of Chypre!
> 
> Presenting Rose Aphrodite! I'm in love!! I need outfit ideas!
> 
> View attachment 5682442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5682443


Love the color! Since you said you need outfit ideas and I can’t get myself to buy chypre sandals no matter how much I try to convince myself I can use them as they look very unflattering on me, I would love to share outfit ideas I have planned on myself if you let me lol so this is me living through your Chypres 

First look would be something like this:




	

		
			
		

		
	
I would wear a cream/neutral oversized pullover (any would do but specifically my style would be the one from above by Vival studio), Paired with a relaxed-cool-as-cucumber pants (the one above is by Nili Lotan, Aspesi has good ones too), and finally I saw you have a rouge casaque kelly.

Second look would be:


A dress that looks something like this but this exact one would be something I’d wear. With again, your rogue casaque kelly and I would personally accessorize this dress with Jean Mahie jewelry I think it would look so chic

PS I’m not affiliated with any of the brands mentioned, I’ve been a loyal customer of theirs lol I just love giving styling tips


----------



## carlinha

hermesgeek said:


> Love the color! Since you said you need outfit ideas and I can’t get myself to buy chypre sandals no matter how much I try to convince myself I can use them as they look very unflattering on me, I would love to share outfit ideas I have planned on myself if you let me lol so this is me living through your Chypres
> 
> First look would be something like this:
> View attachment 5682466
> View attachment 5682468
> View attachment 5682467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wear a cream/neutral oversized pullover (any would do but specifically my style would be the one from above by Vival studio), Paired with a relaxed-cool-as-cucumber pants (the one above is by Nili Lotan, Aspesi has good ones too), and finally I saw you have a rouge casaque kelly.
> 
> Second look would be:
> View attachment 5682469
> 
> A dress that looks something like this but this exact one would be something I’d wear. With again, your rogue casaque kelly and I would personally accessorize this dress with Jean Mahie jewelry I think it would look so chic
> 
> PS I’m not affiliated with any of the brands mentioned, I’ve been a loyal customer of theirs lol I just love giving styling tips


These are great thank you!!!  I will look into them!


----------



## cheshirekitten

hermesgeek said:


> Love the color! Since you said you need outfit ideas and I can’t get myself to buy chypre sandals no matter how much I try to convince myself I can use them as they look very unflattering on me, I would love to share outfit ideas I have planned on myself if you let me lol so this is me living through your Chypres
> 
> First look would be something like this:
> View attachment 5682466
> View attachment 5682468
> View attachment 5682467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would wear a cream/neutral oversized pullover (any would do but specifically my style would be the one from above by Vival studio), Paired with a relaxed-cool-as-cucumber pants (the one above is by Nili Lotan, Aspesi has good ones too), and finally I saw you have a rouge casaque kelly.
> 
> Second look would be:
> View attachment 5682469
> 
> A dress that looks something like this but this exact one would be something I’d wear. With again, your rogue casaque kelly and I would personally accessorize this dress with Jean Mahie jewelry I think it would look so chic
> 
> PS I’m not affiliated with any of the brands mentioned, I’ve been a loyal customer of theirs lol I just love giving styling tips


I love this except I would imagine having a difficult time using the bathroom in the first sweater with the bow. But then, I am a weirdo whose first thought is the bathroom situation.


----------

